# Show your newest knife buy



## Mr.Magnus

Would like to see everyone's latest knife buy to the knife collection and also why did you get it whats good about it.

I got myself my first laser wa gyuto from M.R stil waiting for it thou.
Its 270mm and is made of AEB-L steel witch i really like working with.
The handle is a custom wa with maple and wenge wood.
Wanted to try a laser so thats why i got it


----------



## obtuse

I'm interested in seeing how you like the laser. My last knife purchase was a nose to tail hunters style boning knife. I haven't gotten it yet and I have no idea when I will.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

obtuse said:


> I'm interested in seeing how you like the laser. My last knife purchase was a nose to tail hunters style boning knife. I haven't gotten it yet and I have no idea when I will.



ill report asap


----------



## pennman

I have the 240mm laser and love it. I am a devotee now of AEB-L and 13c26 steel. Easy to sharpen and holds the edge a long time. Gave one to an exec chef friend here, and it is in regular line duty and still sharp sharp sharp! workmanship on the laser is top notch. Really great performance for the $$.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

pennman said:


> I have the 240mm laser and love it. I am a devotee now of AEB-L and 13c26 steel. Easy to sharpen and holds the edge a long time. Gave one to an exec chef friend here, and it is in regular line duty and still sharp sharp sharp! workmanship on the laser is top notch. Really great performance for the $$.





just want i like to hear


----------



## Timthebeaver

pennman said:


> workmanship on the laser is top notch.



How does the grind compare to a Japanese "laser", e.g Yusuke, Konosuke, etc.


----------



## obtuse

Timthebeaver said:


> How does the grind compare to a Japanese "laser", e.g Yusuke, Konosuke, etc.


It's made in Japan, probably a rebranded Konosuke or konosukes OEM.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Just arrived in today's mail; a prototype gyuto in 1095 by Don Nguyen. Sharpened up nicely.


----------



## Lefty

Rick,
When you're done with that one, I'll take it.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Very nice Rick. how you like that handle? looks cool


----------



## SameGuy

I've got another 300 yanagi on the way. My sister currently has it in Hamilton, Ontario, and she's driving up next weekend. I'm quite excited -- it's my first ginsan blade and my first Suisin. I used my Masamoto white-2 yanagiba today and I'm curious what the Suisin looks and feels like. Pics when I get it.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

SameGuy said:


> I've got another 300 yanagi on the way. My sister currently has it in Hamilton, Ontario, and she's driving up next weekend. I'm quite excited -- it's my first ginsan blade and my first Suisin. I used my Masamoto white-2 yanagiba today and I'm curious what the Suisin looks and feels like. Pics when I get it.



very nice Suisin has some great knives for sure. love to se yours.


----------



## shankster

Just picked up a 300mm Konosuke HD suji.Needed a longer slicer for work(that's how I'm going to justify it anyway..) and I got a great deal! Don't know why I waited so long to pick up this beauty.

https://toshoknifearts.com/shop/knives/konosuke-hd-wa-sujihiki-300mm


----------



## Mr.Magnus

shankster said:


> Just picked up a 300mm Konosuke HD suji.Needed a longer slicer for work(that's how I'm going to justify it anyway..) and I got a great deal! Don't know why I waited so long to pick up this beauty.



Picture? price?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Mr.Magnus said:


> Very nice Rick. how you like that handle? looks cool



The handle has a pronounced taper, and is very narrow at the point where you pinch the blade. To me, it is quite comfortable. very much like Son's Dragonslayers.


----------



## SameGuy

I plan to post quite a few pics, along with more (and better) pics of the Masa 300 KS yanagi.


----------



## shankster

Mr.Magnus said:


> Picture? price?



That's not what I paid for the knife BTW


----------



## SameGuy

I keep forgetting about Tosho. Drool-worthy collection.


----------



## jm2hill

Very nice knife by Don.

Gonna keep watching him.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

i like it. never seen that type of handle.


----------



## Mingooch

I almost bought that knife too Pen.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I have some pictures from Jon of two that arrived on my doorstep last night if I can figure out how to post them...







Gesshin Ino 270mm White #2 Honyaki Wa-Sujihiki with Ebony Handle and Black Buffalo Horn


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Gesshin Ino 120mm Blue #2 Wa-Petty with Ebony Handle and Black Buffalo Horn


----------



## Namaxy

obtuse said:


> It's made in Japan, probably a rebranded Konosuke or konosukes OEM.




Earlier Richmonds were made in U.S. by Lamson. Did that change?


----------



## wenus2

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Gesshin Ino 270mm White #2 Honyaki Wa-Sujihiki with Ebony Handle and Black Buffalo Horn



that's frickin awesome, congrats!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Thanks! I'm pretty excited to have them.

I'll have to figure out how to post full sized pics, as these little thumbnails don't do the knives (or Jon's pictures) justice.


----------



## Andrew H

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I have some pictures from Jon of two that arrived on my doorstep last night if I can figure out how to post them...
> 
> View attachment 8824
> 
> 
> View attachment 8825
> 
> 
> Gesshin Ino 270mm White #2 Honyaki Wa-Sujihiki with Ebony Handle and Black Buffalo Horn



You're the person who nabbed that! Gorgeous knife!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Actually, I ordered mine last year after seeing the one pictured on Jon's website now (the ferrule on mine being the only difference).











(I just created a Photobucket account, as I can't figure out Picasa/Google+!)


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Big pictures of the little guy.


----------



## obtuse

Namaxy said:


> Earlier Richmonds were made in U.S. by Lamson. Did that change?



The ******** laser and ******** damascus are made in japan. He also has an addict made in japan in HD steel by konosuke. The original addict in 154cm, the new addicts in cpm 152 & 52100, the remedy, the ultimatum, the artifex and the fanatic are all ground by lamson.


----------



## bkdc

I saw that Laser, and I'm glad it went to an appreciative forum owner! I almost pulled the trigger on it. Based just on the performance of my AEB-L Artifex (which I've owned a very brief period and which I'm going to gift to a friend who does not own a single decent knife), I'm sure the Laser will bring you big big smiles. I made a 3-step bevel at 5, 10, and 15 degrees, and there is no resistance with such a thin blade. I'm now a big fan of AEB-L steel. Thinking about putting another in the kitchen for guest-abuse.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

that Gesshin Ino 270mm White #2 Honyaki knife looks amazing.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Is it just me or does it look like the ferrule, where the tang enters, is hollow? Seems like a PITA to keep clean...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

NO ChoP! said:


> Is it just me or does it look like the ferrule, where the tang enters, is hollow? Seems like a PITA to keep clean...



Are you looking at the pictures of the sujijiki?

I'm not sure what you mean you by "hollow" (a scooped sort of bowl instead of flat?), but I just looked at it next to a few of my other knives and it's no different than they are.


----------



## tgraypots

I think I might have posted this around here before, but since it's my latest purchase, it's all I have to show. I bought this w/o a handle or finishing touches from C**G, did a satin finish with a coarse scotchbrite belt, and used some of Mark Farley's 2 tone amboyna burl with brick red and black spacers. I love the profile and the grind, and am pretty happy with my 2nd attempt at a was handle.


----------



## Lefty

Looks beautiful, Tom! Very nice work!


----------



## Burl Source

Lefty said:


> Looks beautiful, Tom! Very nice work!


I agree.
The spacer gives it a touch of class.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Johnny I like those Ebony handles wt. Blk. horn.Cool Yanagi,that white #2 will get razor sharp.

Gray good job on that blade,Satin Finish & handle wt. the 2 tone burl & spacers.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Tom that knife handle is something els. love the natural end


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Very cool Tom!


----------



## EdipisReks

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Actually, I ordered mine last year after seeing the one pictured on Jon's website now (the ferrule on mine being the only difference).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I just created a Photobucket account, as I can't figure out Picasa/Google+!)



dude, those Inos are awesome looking!


----------



## macmiddlebrooks

Here's my newest prep tool..A CCK 1303 re-handled with cocobolo and ebony..as well as a fantastic saya from our friend Eamon.This cleaver cuts ridiculously well (as I'm sure many of you know) and with a new handle, it feels very natural in hand.
I did my usual "finishing" which includes:
-taking the dremel to the spine and choil followed by progressive sanding and then polishing.
-light sanding of the corners of the handle followed by some tung oil.
-removal of the forge slag and lacquer.
-forced patina with mustard and then a hot vinegar bath for a couple hours.
-stained the saya and carved a new pin out of "fatwood". I love fatwood pins due to there resinous nature....they really grip the hole when pushed in.
-put a new edge on it of course .

After the pics were taken, I took a green scotchbrite pad to the steel, removed the patina (and extra slag that remained) and let the blade sit up-rite in an onion for about twenty min. to check re-activity. I fully expected the onion to have turned black where it sat up next to the blade, but it was totally unstained! Well, that's about it...thanks for looking.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Sweet Mac! 

Who made the handle?


----------



## macmiddlebrooks

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Sweet Mac!
> 
> Who made the handle?



Isaiah Schroeder!


----------



## Eamon Burke

Wow, nice job on the staining. Also, way to upgrade a $40 cleaver to a whole other level!


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Wow - that's one sweet cleaver. I'm going to refer to your list above for future messing about with my knives. Really nice handle too: looks great, but also complements and doesn't distract from the metal. Excellent!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

mygod thats mcsexy  custom saya?


----------



## macmiddlebrooks

Thanks guys, the saya is not really a custom order...it fits the CCK and the cooksknivestogo in-house cleaver. It's made very well indeed!


----------



## JasonD

What'd you do to remove the "slag" from the KU finish? Great job btw.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks

JasonD said:


> What'd you do to remove the "slag" from the KU finish? Great job btw.



I sanded most of it off and then soaked the whole thing in vinegar for about 5-6 hours....after the bath it came off pretty easy with a green scrubbie. As of now it just looks like a brushed finish.


----------



## SameGuy

Any tips about taking the dremel to the spine and choil? What bit/burr/whatever do you use?


----------



## GlassEye

SameGuy said:


> Any tips about taking the dremel to the spine and choil? What bit/burr/whatever do you use?



I use a green grinding stone I shaped into an hour glass shape to do the initial shaping, it is less likely to slip and wreck the face of the blade. Follow that with a scotchbrite wheel to work out scratches, follow that with a felt wheel with polishing compound, either stop here or go for mirror polish with sandpaper. That is how I have been doing mine, with nice results; you may want smaller sized bits to get up close to the handle if desired.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

macmiddlebrooks said:


> Here's my newest prep tool..A CCK 1303 re-handled with cocobolo and ebony..as well as a fantastic saya from our friend Eamon.This cleaver cuts ridiculously well (as I'm sure many of you know) and with a new handle, it feels very natural in hand.
> I did my usual "finishing" which includes:
> -taking the dremel to the spine and choil followed by progressive sanding and then polishing.
> -light sanding of the corners of the handle followed by some tung oil.
> -removal of the forge slag and lacquer.
> -forced patina with mustard and then a hot vinegar bath for a couple hours.
> -stained the saya and carved a new pin out of "fatwood". I love fatwood pins due to there resinous nature....they really grip the hole when pushed in.
> -put a new edge on it of course .
> 
> After the pics were taken, I took a green scotchbrite pad to the steel, removed the patina (and extra slag that remained) and let the blade sit up-rite in an onion for about twenty min. to check re-activity. I fully expected the onion to have turned black where it sat up next to the blade, but it was totally unstained! Well, that's about it...thanks for looking.



Nice how did you remove the slag & varnish?


----------



## macmiddlebrooks

Sanding + vinegar bath for 5-6 hours + scrubbie.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Kochi 270 KU Yanagi from Jon  Very happy with it


----------



## macmiddlebrooks

DwarvenChef said:


> Kochi 270 KU Yanagi from Jon  Very happy with it



Very handsome, congrats!


----------



## Dusty

DwarvenChef said:


> Kochi 270 KU Yanagi from Jon  Very happy with it



Dude, that looks like it's in your bed. Just how happy with it are you?


----------



## tgraypots

Dusty said:


> Dude, that looks like it's in your bed. Just how happy with it are you?



I had a college bud who slept on the floor and kept his new surfboard on the bed


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Nice score DC.

Congrats!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

2 new knives. 
Richm0nd Fanatic 52100 carbon cleaver custom handle Costa Rican cocobolo with a wenge ferrule
Shigefusa Kitaeji petty 150mm petty


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Shun Bob Kramer Meiji 6"


----------



## mhenry

Nice!


----------



## cclin

Yoshikane SLD:rofl:


----------



## mhenry

Dude, you are gonna love that knife.




cclin said:


> Yoshikane SLD:rofl:


----------



## cclin

my favor Damascus- Yoshikane SLD


----------



## Dr_Jim

I continue to be stunned and bemused by the sheer beauty of the knives posted in this thread - the blessed Yoshikane above looks good enough to eat by itself. Even though my brain <knows> better, there's something so luscious about the damascene, that I keep thinking "Hmmmm - perhaps a delicate nut-like flavor with hints of pear and chocolate."

So, from a far less elegant, but more frugal (aw, 'fess up Jim - the word is cheap - the total cost was less than $50...) and utilitarian perspective here are two pretty simple knives that have found a home in our kitchen:






First is a Bunmei 180mm Usuba - a simple, plain working tool - nicely balanced, good heft, and it sharpened up well with my limited skills. It was a $20 Craigslist find, and had been somewhat abused with lots of small nicks and some visible fold-over on the edge. An afternoon's work with waterstones, followed by a ceramic honing rod, and stropping across an egg carton seems to have brought it back to a usable condition with a few chips remaining to be worked out over time.







Aside from vegetables, it has already earned its keep by quartering enough apples for about 20 quarts of applesauce, and split an entire winter's supply of Italian Plums which are drying in the basement - its ability to just cruise through pits and apple cores made these tasks far easier.

The other knife was an eBay impulse purchase - wife K. accuses me of being "An Invertebrate eBay abuser..." Sadly, I think she's correct, I just don't have enough spine to stand up to a bargain. This was a raw blade that had never had its tip shaped nor a final edge ground, and because it looked so odd, I got it for a song - well, maybe an EP single - it cost $16. I roughed out an edge with a slightly coarse garnet stone, finished it on several waterstones, threw on a Hoh wood handle, and ended up with this:






Which 'ecchef' took one look at in the intro forum, and admonished me - "*Welcome! Fix the tip.*"

"Uhm, er, ah - Yessir! - is this any better?"











Actually, my neighbor Ernie Leimkuhler - who is reckoned to be a pretty dab hand with a knife grinder - saw me using the blade said something along the lines of: "That's just too ugly to live..." took it home like a stray puppy, reground a functional edge, finished it with an _Edo_-style tip, and now its a _Bunka Hocho _or something similar.






It's fairly thick at the spine, but not particularly heavy for its size (now about 210mm) - my hunch is that it's a white steel, which it seems fairly hard, and it does take a very decent edge.

So there they are, two rather modest knives without backstory or pedigree, not even vaguely pretty - but which for a very small cash outlay have made my cooking life much more effective, and even more, enjoyable

Cheers;

Jim


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Mr.Magnus said:


> Shun Bob Kramer Meiji 6"



Magnus, Finally someone around here but me bought one of these. I love the handle, in fact I'm having a handle made for my 210 Yusuke modeled after this knife. I also have XL hands. Curious to get your feedback. I think the grind and profile is expectational. Very little stickson even with sweet potatoes. I think I have it sharpened at 11 a side with a 15 degree micro. Will hold its edge better than AS and HD steel.


----------



## marc4pt0

Mucho Bocho said:


> Magnus, Finally someone around here but me bought one of these. I love the handle, in fact I'm having a handle made for my 210 Yusuke modeled after this knife. I also have XL hands. Curious to get your feedback. I think the grind and profile is expectational. Very little stickson even with sweet potatoes. I think I have it sharpened at 11 a side with a 15 degree micro. Will hold its edge better than AS and HD steel.



You're not alone on this one. Absolutely love my 8"and serrated meiji. They both get some good millage in my kitchen


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Mucho Bocho said:


> Magnus, Finally someone around here but me bought one of these. I love the handle, in fact I'm having a handle made for my 210 Yusuke modeled after this knife. I also have XL hands. Curious to get your feedback. I think the grind and profile is expectational. Very little stickson even with sweet potatoes. I think I have it sharpened at 11 a side with a 15 degree micro. Will hold its edge better than AS and HD steel.



Yeah I think the handle is great but the belly on this knife is Abit to aggressive for my personal liking. I got this knife very cheap and would not buy it for full price. But for the 100 bucks I paid new in box i could not argue.


----------



## Zwiefel

Dr_Jim said:


> I continue to be stunned and bemused by the sheer beauty of the knives posted in this thread



Me too 



Dr_Jim said:


> The other knife was an eBay impulse purchase - wife K. accuses me of being "An Invertebrate eBay abuser..." Sadly, I think she's correct, I just don't have enough spine to stand up to a bargain. This was a raw blade that had never had its tip shaped nor a final edge ground, and because it looked so odd, I got it for a song - well, maybe an EP single - it cost $16. I roughed out an edge with a slightly coarse garnet stone, finished it on several waterstones, threw on a Hoh wood handle, and ended up with this:



Interesting story....I need neighbors like that!


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Ealy Gyuto and Nakiri


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Hmmm. It cut off my pic....
Full pic is here...
http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n520/bulldogbacchus/


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Those are beauties Bulldog...love them!

Congrats.


----------



## chinacats

Beautiful, how long is the nakiri?


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Nice taste on the Inos. The ebony/black combo is classy.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Thanks.

Nakiri is 185 mm


----------



## kalaeb




----------



## Bulldogbacchus

WOW. That s stunning. More pics please.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Yah, that's bada$$!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Johnny,
Sorry I missed your previous post. Wasn't referring to your gorgeous suji; rather the OP's original posted knife, and the rehandles of the R$chmonds in general.....


----------



## Cutty Sharp

A beauty! Looks almost like there's a bleach stain on the edge-half of the blade.


----------



## Lefty

kalaeb said:


>



This is ok, if you like drop-dead gorgeous Raders, I guess.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger




----------



## Lefty

Tsourkan?


----------



## Lefty

I don't think I can count something I'm not keeping as a purchase, so here is what the guy who has beautiful knives pass through his hands at a freakish (and awesome) rate keeps for himself:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Lefty said:


> Tsourkan?



Yep. The "practice" knife Marko listed a few days ago.


----------



## Lefty

Damn!!!


----------



## Carl

That Rader is enviable. Wow.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

NO ChoP! said:


> Sorry I missed your previous post. Wasn't referring to your gorgeous suji; rather the OP's original posted knife, and the rehandles of the R$chmonds in general.....



No worries. I shouldn't have assumed your comment was directed to me. (And now that you mention it, I see what you see in that first picture of the M.R. knife.)



Cutty Sharp said:


> Nice taste on the Inos. The ebony/black combo is classy.



Thank you; it's always been one of my favorite combinations (simple and "boring" as it may be).


----------



## Canadian

Lefty said:


> I don't think I can count something I'm not keeping as a purchase, so here is what the guy who has beautiful knives pass through his hands at a freakish (and awesome) rate keeps for himself:



I have a full set of nogents and despite the many knives I have bought and sold over the years the nogents have never left, and never will.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

@Kaleb - Wow. I'm speechless.

@Pensacola Tiger - Does it cut as good as it looks?

@Lefty - Love that little Nogent scalpel (I have one just like it).


----------



## Mr.Magnus

amazing knives!!!!!


----------



## Justin0505

kalaeb said:


>




Don't know how I missed this before: SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## chinacats

That really is a beautiful knife, but not sure what the profile is...looks like a suji crossed with a nakiri:newhere:


----------



## Messy Jesse

Looks like a Western sakimaru takobiki?


----------



## kalaeb

Messy Jesse said:


> Looks like a Western sakimaru takobiki?



Yup, that would be a pretty acccurate description. I called it a tall tako shaped suji. 

My only real request to Michael were the tip, heel height (40mm), spine thickness and I wanted a carmel colored handle. He delivered magnificantly on all counts. My plan was to use it as a line knife, since I always end up breaking the tips of he knives I use on a line, I might as well start out with a shape that was more sturdy. Cuts as good as it looks too.


----------



## Carl

There is nothing about Kalaeb's knife that I don't like, except that I don't have one just like it.


----------



## Customfan

Kalaeb....that is soooo nice! Michaels work stunning as always! Congratulations!

Could you post a few more from different angles? Please?

Thanks!


----------



## Cookin808

Got a few new knives in...never posted pictures before. Could someone give me a quick rundown on how to post a picture on here. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Cookin808 said:


> Got a few new knives in...never posted pictures before. Could someone give me a quick rundown on how to post a picture on here. Thanks


----------



## wsfarrell

kalaeb said:


>



That hamon and the way it's polished rank up there with Nick Wheeler. And that's as high as my rankings go.


----------



## Justin0505

kalaeb said:


> Yup, that would be a pretty acccurate description. I called it a tall tako shaped suji.
> 
> My only real request to Michael were the tip, heel height (40mm), spine thickness and I wanted a carmel colored handle. He delivered magnificantly on all counts. My plan was to use it as a line knife, since I always end up breaking the tips of he knives I use on a line, I might as well start out with a shape that was more sturdy. Cuts as good as it looks too.



Very cool. I love the concept. Michael does a really good job a making dreams come true doesn't he? I bet it slices like a mofo. My Rader 270 gyuto is the best slicer I've ever used... which mildly annoys me b/c it makes it hard to justify buying a dedicated slicer.


----------



## marc4pt0

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7915398640/

Guess I can't load the pic directly, but here is link to the Del I got a few weeks back. 210 gyuto. Takes a great edge. Already forming a beautiful blue patina.


----------



## jigert

Really nice Ealy! And all the others as well!
I bought this "Stabber" from Lefty's Sharp and Shiny Shop. I'm just loving this little knife.


----------



## chinacats

kalaeb said:


>



What is the blade length on that beast?


----------



## Lucretia

Michael's been busy recently. Here's my latest:

​


----------



## kalaeb

Chinacat, it is 240 ish to the curve and 266 overall.

Lucretia,beautiful knife. Is that an ivory butt cap?


----------



## mano

kalaeb, that's gorgeous! So is yours Lucrecia!


----------



## Lucretia

The butt cap is ivory. The handle is actually nicer looking than the photo shows--I was trying to get the damascus and the contrast on the handle is too high. The ivory is actually yellowish and figured--kinda like a hunk of parmesan cheese stuck on the end of the knife.


----------



## mr drinky

There is some mighty fine blade in this thread, but with that said, kalaeb's Rader is stunning. That may have just entered my top knives of all time to be included in the ranks of Colin's suji by Bill Burke, Devin's bubblewrap damascus for Adam (watercrawl), Salty's scimitar, and a few pieces of hard core porn that Mr. Broida threw at us. 

k.


----------



## Michael Rader

Thanks everyone. It is an honor to make knives for all of you. And, yes, "busy" is the name of the game here - and that is an understatement.

Take care. -M


----------



## The Edge

This one is on it's way to me now!!


----------



## Lucretia

That is a wicked looking little knife!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Congratulations, Taylor! I had my eye on that one, too.


----------



## The Edge

Thanks, just when I think I'll be good and not get anything, something comes out of the woodwork and I'm clicking "buy now".

And thanks Lucretia, can't wait to get it!!


----------



## Eamon Burke

The Edge said:


> This one is on it's way to me now!!



Hey sweet thang.... I know you...

Reno, you say? I'll keep that in mind....



This knife, if you haven't held it yet, is going to blow your mind. I have only instantly fell in love with a few non-kitchen knives--a CR Sebenza, a diving knife a friend had when I was a teenager, and that thing. Not that it's a feat of engineering or anything, it's just right in all the right places for me. I picked it up and said "Oh yeah...".


----------



## The Edge

Haven't held it yet, but now it's even harder waiting for it to arrive! It was love at first site for me, and I'm sure it won't leave my side for quite some time.


----------



## add

Nice score Taylor.

Appears to be a well made integral with tapered tang and stag slabs?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Taylor Thats a nice little looker. nice score!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

add said:


> Nice score Taylor.
> 
> Appears to be a well made integral with tapered tang and stag slabs?



Not to steal Taylor's thunder, but it is a Bill Burke from The Epicurean Edge: http://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=90315


----------



## The Edge

No worries Rick, I didn't even think to post the link. Thanks!


----------



## bieniek

Shig 30cm yanagi kasumi







have it one day


----------



## gentlecook

congratz with so wide(35mm) Shige yanagi ! =)

another one - 240 gyuto with 2.8 spine at heel or thicker ?
Im interested in your compare this Shige against Kato gyuto, like 2.8mm vs 5+mm


----------



## Mr.Magnus

bieniek said:


> Shig 30cm yanagi kasumi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have it one day



Nice score. And great patina!


----------



## chinacats

Just got my newest knife in today though I will still need to put a handle and edge on it. I have been on Marko's list for a bit, but when he put a few of his practice knives up I was fortunate enough to get one. Will review the knife soon, but think it will be a great cutter. Few early bad pic's. I am super excited about this one! :knife:






Again not a great picture, but he threw in the felt strop to go along--need to get some of that magic diamond juice I suppose? The picture doesn't show how nice the strop is, but it is on a wooden base with feet and looks like it took a bit of time to put together.


----------



## bieniek

gentlecook said:


> congratz with so wide(35mm) Shige yanagi ! =)
> 
> another one - 240 gyuto with 2.8 spine at heel or thicker ?
> Im interested in your compare this Shige against Kato gyuto, like 2.8mm vs 5+mm



Sorry missed that one. 

The yanagi is 32mm  Cuts like a dream

The Shig is I dont know exactly but more tha 3mm at the heel, thats for sure

What can I say, its not as good as Kato. It is very good though


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Here is 2 from same maker. Censored maker, but most know. 

Models 270mm laser gyuto in AEB-L and Cleaver in 52100


----------



## Mr.Magnus

nice chinacat let us see the knife when it got a nice handle on


----------



## theorange

Yah, Marko's knives have been an exercise in self control from the start. Not sure how long I can hold out... Getting... Harder......


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Mr.Magnus said:


> Here is 2 from same maker. Censored maker, but most know. Models 270mm laser gyuto in AEB-L and Cleaver in 52100



Shame on you! :rolleyes2:


----------



## JasonD

No shame really. Lamson does a pretty decent job, I hear.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Picked up a few things recently.
Misono 240 Swedish gyuto(going out for rehandle) 
Carter 6.9 sun funayuki
Gengetsu 180 SS petty


----------



## gentlecook

nice knifes and stone )

how its Gengetsu cutting compared with Carter ?


----------



## Crothcipt

um that isn't a stone, its the scales he will be using for the rehandle.


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Crothcipt said:


> um that isn't a stone, its the scales he will be using for the rehandle.



Hehe... He wouldn't be the first to mistake a block of burl for a stone. Same dimensions, more or less.


----------



## K-Fed

Awesome. Love my misono swede. Will be sending it to Dave for a re-handle as soon as I get my hunk of red eye koa.


----------



## chinacats

Same question as gentlecook about the performance difference between the gengetsu and the carter...also what type of wood is that--maybe dyed maple?


----------



## brainsausage

chinacats said:


> Same question as gentlecook about the performance difference between the gengetsu and the carter...also what type of wood is that--maybe dyed maple?



I'm probably missing something here... But why the curiosity of comparing these two knives? it wouldn't have occurred to me before to compare these blade profiles... What am I missing?


----------



## chinacats

brainsausage said:


> I'm probably missing something here... But why the curiosity of comparing these two knives? it wouldn't have occurred to me before to compare these blade profiles... What am I missing?



Though I know the knives are different profile/type, I know how the Carter cuts and curious if the Gengetsu is in the same league (I happen to think it may be). Aside from that, I have been eyeing a Gengetsu 180 petty myself and haven't had the opportunity to try one yet, though I will be giving their gyuto a go on a passaround soon.


----------



## brainsausage

kalaeb said:


>



haven't checked this thread in awhile, and just stumbled across this... HOLY ****.... I'm not a big fan of integrals, but I'd give Rosie O'donnel the business if it meant I'd assume ownership of this knife upon completion...


----------



## brainsausage

chinacats said:


> Though I know the knives are different profile/type, I know how the Carter cuts and curious if the Gengetsu is in the same league (I happen to think it may be). Aside from that, I have been eyeing a Gengetsu 180 petty myself and haven't had the opportunity to try one yet, though I will be giving their gyuto a go on a passaround soon.



Is that the stainless Gengetsu passaround? I lost track of my dance card, but I think I signed up for that one...


----------



## chinacats

Stainless clad White #2...240. I can't wait to see what the Gengetsu is all about...and since Jon happens to be sold out of the petty's anyway this will at least keep me thinking about it.:knife:


----------



## TamanegiKin

It's hard to compare my Gengetsu to the Carter because of the different style petty vs funy and I use them for different tasks.
I can tell you that my petty is pure awesomeness. F&F is great, sharpening/burr removal are easy, SS steel takes a pretty cool mostly blue patina in my experience but I prep next to a sink and do hot water rinses between tasks...maybe that has something to do with it? Little to no flex thanks to the spine thickness and thin at the edge, it cuts like a laser.
I did get a couple days with a 240 Gengetsu gyuto awhile back and can comfortably say that in my experience it easily cut just as well as my newly acquired carter or vice versa... It's hard to say much more without having the two to compare side by side.
Perhaps TK59 can chime in, I think he's probably had more time with both of these. I think of my Gegetsu, Kochi and Carter as the knives that give me that "oh sh!t" moment at the first cut at the beginning of a shift hmy:. The Carter feels special, Lefty posted a photo of it awhile back and it stuck with me since. Something about it spoke to me and I didn't think I'd get a chance to own it. Now that it's made it's way to me, well it feels special and I'm enjoying every bit of it. That block for the Misono is red eye Koa. @K-Fed, looks like we have similar steez my friend! :cool2:


----------



## Kyle

I rescued this Foster Bros. 10" scimitar from a junk shop for $10. It looks like a chip on the edge 3" from the tip but that's actually just black carbon. It appears to have been used very infrequently during its life and actually has a decent edge on it. The handle is in nice shape but is a little dry, I'm thinking of sanding it smooth and then oiling it to bring it back.

I had to get a shot of it next to my Martell suji for comparison. I just wish the scimitar were a bit longer.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Scimitars are always cool looking.

Nice score Kyle!


----------



## Jmadams13

Kyle said:


> I rescued this Foster Bros. 10" scimitar from a junk shop for $10. It looks like a chip on the edge 3" from the tip but that's actually just black carbon. It appears to have been used very infrequently during its life and actually has a decent edge on it. The handle is in nice shape but is la little dry, I'm thinking of sanding it smooth and then oiling it to bring it back.
> 
> I had to get a shot of it next to my Martell suji for comparison. I just wish the scimitar were a bit longer.



Looks nice. I just rescued a foster bros 14" steel at a yard sale for 5$


----------



## steeley

That Foster Bros knife seem to be from 1953 to 1956 this was the mark they were using during the liquidate of property's

Not to be confused with the first marks from 1870 - 1890 which were the same but I don't think it's that old.


----------



## Kyle

steeley said:


> That Foster Bros knife seem to be from 1953 to 1956 this was the mark they were using during the liquidate of property's
> 
> Not to be confused with the first marks from 1870 - 1890 which were the same but I don't think it's that old.



Whoa, I had no idea it was possibly that old! I figured it was from the '70s simply because it seemed too nice to be much older, but I don't know the history. Thank you so much for the information!


----------



## Justin0505

Not new, but new to me:
I finally scored a Martel Gyuto: one had been on my list for awhile, but there was an offer I couldn't refuse on the BST. After spending a couple days with it, I have no idea how / why I waited so long. Such an amazing knife and, oh yeah, 01 takes a pretty nice patina...





More pics: https://picasaweb.google.com/117600618285187025883/MartelGyutoPatina?authkey=Gv1sRgCI-_nbu2msTMZA


----------



## Von blewitt

In the last couple of weeks I picked up a yoshiaki fujiwara 270 gyuto & sujihiki. They are both amazing cutters, the suji is much thinner than I was expecting, it starts out about 5mm at the handle but tapers really well from about halfway and is super thin at the tip. Only downside for me is the handle on the suji which is a bit small for me.



[/IMG]


----------



## gentlecook

insane knifes =) congratz !

suji significantly longer than gyuto

its knifes from different parties,
what you think about finish ?
the same quality ?


----------



## Dave Martell

Justin0505 said:


> Not new, but new to me:
> I finally scored a Martel Gyuto: one had been on my list for awhile, but there was an offer I couldn't refuse on the BST. After spending a couple days with it, I have no idea how / why I waited so long. Such an amazing knife and, oh yeah, 01 takes a pretty nice patina...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics: https://picasaweb.google.com/117600618285187025883/MartelGyutoPatina?authkey=Gv1sRgCI-_nbu2msTMZA




Justin, I just have to say that I love what you've done with that knife!!!! :hoot:


----------



## Von blewitt

gentlecook said:


> insane knifes =) congratz !
> 
> suji significantly longer than gyuto
> 
> its knifes from different parties,
> what you think about finish ?
> the same quality ?



they are the same length, its just the angle of the photo ( if anything the gyuto is 1 or 2 mm longer) i don't know if they are made by different "parties" they seem the same to me, same quality, nicely rounded spine, rough choil, only difference is the handle and the Kanji on the suji is only on one side.


----------



## bieniek

I think gentlecook meant that the knives are different blade styles but how is the cutting performance, is it matching on both...


----------



## Von blewitt

The sujihiki is much more delicate, it's very thin behind the edge. There is no flex in the blade but it feels closer to a laser. But it cuts really nice, I'd be very careful of bones, and would avoid hard Vegies.... But it's a suji so for slicing and trimming of proteins it's a winner!


----------



## Shinob1

Here is my latest and greatest.


----------



## jm2hill

I know they ain't sexy but I got great deals so what the hell:

View attachment 10308
View attachment 10309


Not sure how to make them appear, but a bunch of shun's


----------



## Mike9

Here's a Yamawaku 210 Gyuto in blue #2 steel. It's a very nice knife the handle is "burnt chestnut" whatever that means, but it has good grip. The blade is nice - a little chunkier feeling than my Tanaka blue #2 @ 240mm. Takes a wicked nice edge and keeps it.


----------



## jayhay

Where did you pick up that Yamawaku Mike?


----------



## Cutty Sharp

jayhay said:


> Where did you pick up that Yamawaku?



By the handle! BaDOOMP! :tease:

Burnt chestnut - seems to be one of the options coming from Japan and is supposed to have a bit more weight to it than ho, which can add balance, and keeps a good grip when wet. Burnt chestnut means burnt chestnut wood, I presume. I'd like to try one.


----------



## cclin

jayhay said:


> Where did you pick up that Yamawaku Mike?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-hand-weld-YAMAWAKU-water-proof-chestnut-Gyuto-chef-knife-Houchou210-/160892652047?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2575f30a0f:groucho:


----------



## Justin0505

Shinob1 said:


> Here is my latest and greatest.



GREAT INDEED!!
That's the first one sold and in public hands too isn't it? Great score and I don't think I've ever seen square look more hip. How's the new convex grind work out in cutting performance? Do you have a Martel gyuto to compare to?


----------



## Shinob1

Yes this is the first one he has made and sold to someone. Unfortunately, I don't have a Martell guyto to compare it to...yet :groucho:

The knife is a great cutter. I've been doing my best to put it through its paces. It glides through dense or soft produce with minimum food sticking to the blade. I've also had no issue with food turning black or it being too reactive. I'm starting to develop some patina on it and I imagine the performance will get better over time.


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Handsome knife. Has a nice shape to it.


----------



## echerub

I think it looks fantastic. Dave's nakiri might well be the only western-handled nakiri I'm gonna want


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Yes, it is nice. Len I think you only have 4 or 5 nakiris now. Surely that is not enough?


----------



## echerub

Well if you're going to remind me to be responsible then I suppose I've got enough nakiri at the moment


----------



## Mike9

jayhay said:


> Where did you pick up that Yamawaku Mike?



I got from 330mate on fleebay. The whole shipping thing was a bit of a clusterf#ck, but it got resolved. The spine is chunky @ 3/16 but it doesn't wedge. I'm doing a re-handle of a Tojiro ITK Gyuto and will probably do one to this. It deserves a better handle than this one.


----------



## Cutty Sharp

echerub said:


> Well if you're going to remind me to be responsible then I suppose I've got enough nakiri at the moment



I'd say nothing's stopping you from getting a good half a dozen, Len. You can use one for each separate vegetable in a meal, and probably be sorted for most of your home cookin', unless you go vegetarian.

It is a nice western, though.


----------



## Lefty

Fish n' Poi


----------



## Dave Martell

Lefty, how did you get that so quick? Oh and nice pictures.


----------



## Lefty

Muahahahahaha.


----------



## chuck239

Lefty,

That used to be my knife. Nice photos. It was an awesome handle.... I hope you enjoy it.

-Chuck


----------



## mr drinky

Is that a takagi honyaki? 

k.


----------



## chinacats

Finally got a handle put on my MT practice knife thanks to a good friend who is quite the woodworker--I think it is pretty good for his second knife handle. Wood is from Mark--part of the big redwood door and Indonesian striped ebony ferrule.


----------



## gozzila100

fail message..please delete it


----------



## Lefty

Jim, beautiful knife AND handle! 

K, it's actually a Roselli that had its grind changed up by Fish. Pretty unique, I'd say!


----------



## gozzila100

finally i bought a santoku knife.. i choose Fujiwara FKM series Santoku knife 180mm.. I hope it is worth the money...


----------



## Lefty

Nice Fujiwara! That's my favourite santoku profile around. Nice fit and finish, too. You should be happy with it


----------



## gozzila100

i used it sometimes.. in the school... still its ok..


----------



## mhenry

Check this monster out!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Monster is right!

I need to see video of this thing cutting.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Just in: Tilman Leder 26 cm Niolox wa-gyuto


----------



## Andrew H

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Just in: Tilman Leder 26 cm Niolox wa-gyuto



Why am I not surprised? 
Congrats.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

What a beautiful knife.

Nice new addition, Rick!


----------



## brainsausage

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Monster is right!
> 
> I need to see video of this thing cutting.



+1


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Johnny.B.Good said:


> What a beautiful knife.
> 
> Nice new addition, Rick!



Thanks. I'll be sharing my thoughts about it over the next few weeks. More pics in my gallery soon.

Rick


----------



## cclin

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Thanks. I'll be sharing my thoughts about it over the next few weeks. More pics in my gallery soon.
> 
> Rick



hi Rick: you beat me on this one, Congregation:razz:!! do u have chance used this knife yet?? do u notice any "steering" problem with the asymmetric grind edge??:knife:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

cclin said:


> hi Rick: you beat me on this one, Congregation:razz:!! do u have chance used this knife yet?? do u notice any "steering" problem with the asymmetric grind edge??:knife:



Kevin,

As far as I know it's not an assymetric grind. Looks to me to be pretty close to 50/50, and it cuts that way, too. 

Rick


----------



## RRLOVER

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Just in: Tilman Leder 26 cm Niolox wa-gyuto



Very Nice!! Love the handle.


----------



## Lefty

Rick, I have zero jealousy, and only admiration for your collection an taste in knives. Beautiful choice, as per usual!


----------



## mhenry

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Monster is right!
> 
> I need to see video of this thing cutting.



I'll need to find someone thats good with a cleaver.


----------



## brainsausage

If only I had the means to record and upload vids... really need to invest in a laptop:mad3:


----------



## heirkb

RRLOVER said:


> Very Nice!! Love the handle.



Lol, that's the reason I sold it. 

As far as the grind, I never had any steering issues either. I think Tilman told me he tried his best to keep it more symmetrical since that's what I preferred.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

heirkb said:


> Lol, that's the reason I sold it.
> 
> As far as the grind, I never had any steering issues either. I think Tilman told me he tried his best to keep it more symmetrical since that's what I preferred.



He did a good job. I just cut up a cantaloupe and there was no steering.

Rick


----------



## cclin

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Kevin,
> 
> As far as I know it's not an assymetric grind. Looks to me to be pretty close to 50/50, and it cuts that way, too.
> 
> Rick



just confirm with Tilman its 70/30 asymmetric convex grind edge! if you zoom picture 8x you will see it is asymmetric edge! so you don't feel any "steering" problem when you cuted:chin:??

-Charles


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

cclin said:


> just confirm with Tilman its 70/30 asymmetric convex grind edge! if you zoom picture 8x you will see it is asymmetric edge! so you don't feel any "steering" problem when you cuted:chin:??
> 
> -Charles



No, not even a little.


----------



## Lefty

I'm not surprised. I used two right-handed Misonos for a little while and didn't notice much if any "right-handedness". I think it's tough to detect until you get more drastic asymmetry.


----------



## chuck239

Pensacola Tiger said:


> No, not even a little.




Whats the thickness of the knife? My Tilman is very thin, so I would imagine there is not much steering if it is as thin as mine.

-Chuck


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

chuck239 said:


> Whats the thickness of the knife? My Tilman is very thin, so I would imagine there is not much steering if it is as thin as mine.
> 
> -Chuck



2.5 mm at the heel, 2.1 mid way to the tip.


----------



## mhenry

Anyone out there good with a cleaver, and camera?




mhenry said:


> I'll need to find someone thats good with a cleaver.


----------



## mmingio2

I'd love to see this in action!!



mhenry said:


> Check this monster out!


----------



## mhenry

How bout a pic? This thing for lack of a better word just powered through this head of cabbage. I am liking it!


----------



## apicius9

Hadn't looked here in a while, great stuff! Didn't know that Mike ended up with the handled license plate  

Back to doing some sanding...

Stefan


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

mhenry said:


> How bout a pic? This thing for lack of a better word just powered through this head of cabbage. I am liking it!



Good start!

How about one of it in your hand? I can't quite get a sense of the scale...big, that's for sure.


----------



## Dave Martell

That's "Big Blue" you've got there Mike. I'm happy to see it again.


----------



## mhenry

In my little girl size hand, next to a 280mm Carter, with some leftover cabbage for the bunny


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I approve of this purchase.


----------



## Jmadams13

Here is my newest buy, about a month ago. Was an impulse buy to be honest, but I'm glad I did. Makes a great fruit ad garnish knife, and plows through 50# of shrimp with ease. 

Holds a great edge, and gets sharp easy. My favorite feature is the long handle. F&f is okay, needs a little sanding on the handle and a coat of varnish and I'm good to go. Patina is developing nicely too


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I like it JM.

Looks like it would make a cool letter opener if it wasn't working out so well in the kitchen.


----------



## tgraypots

I've been checking out those little French knives at Epic Edge. I kind of like 'em, might have to get one.


----------



## Jmadams13

It does have a nice feel to it, and does an amazing job on small tasks and garnish work, and has become my go to for boning quail and squab. But a word of warning, OOB edge was awful, but took a edge easy, and keeps it with regular stroping.


My co-workers call it my ankle knife, as in a nice ankle slasher, lol.


----------



## stevenStefano

Tilman Leder 270 Niolox wa-gyuto


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

What am I looking at in the second picture, Steven?

(Congrats on the new blade.)


----------



## stevenStefano

Johnny.B.Good said:


> What am I looking at in the second picture, Steven?



The endcap


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

stevenStefano said:


> The endcap



I know, but what is it?


----------



## Jmadams13

Cell phone camera reflection I'm guessing. Nice blade, and even new nice mirror finish on the end cap


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Jmadams13 said:


> Cell phone camera reflection I'm guessing. Nice blade, and even new nice mirror finish on the end cap



I can't believe this didn't occur to me. Nice mirror finish is right!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Very nice! How do you like it? I'm loving mine.


----------



## Canadian

Jmadams13 said:


> Here is my newest buy, about a month ago. Was an impulse buy to be honest, but I'm glad I did. Makes a great fruit ad garnish knife, and plows through 50# of shrimp with ease.
> 
> Holds a great edge, and gets sharp easy. My favorite feature is the long handle. F&f is okay, needs a little sanding on the handle and a coat of varnish and I'm good to go. Patina is developing nicely too


 very nice.


----------



## stevenStefano

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Very nice! How do you like it? I'm loving mine.



I've only used it for a couple of hours but so far I'm impressed. For it being so thin the food release is very good and there doesn't seem to be much flex


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

stevenStefano said:


> I've only used it for a couple of hours but so far I'm impressed. For it being so thin the food release is very good and there doesn't seem to be much flex



I've found the food release is on the same level as on Mario's knives. I'm impressed.


----------



## mr drinky

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Looks like it would make a cool letter opener...



I kind of thought the same thing. Cool little blade.

k.


----------



## El Pescador

Devin Thomas san mai extra wear resistant 230mm line knife. Rehandled in musk ox and Koa by Mike Davis.


----------



## mr drinky

That's a sexy handle. Congrats to you and thanks to Mike for making it happen.

k.


----------



## Lefty

El Pescador said:


> Devin Thomas san mai extra wear resistant 230mm line knife. Rehandled in musk ox and Koa by Mike Davis.
> 
> View attachment 10744



Rehandling a DT? Ballsy, but Mike pulled it off very nicely!


----------



## apicius9

With koa and m.o., how can you go wrong?  Great looking knife!

Stefan


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Beautiful handle! More pics, please!


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Mike Davis has been busy lately......


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Bulldogbacchus said:


> Mike Davis has been busy lately......



Indeed he has! Is that some of Randy, Jr's damascus?


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Not a new knife, but first decent photos of it by me. Mr. Broadwell does fine work, IMHO. Stainless damascus over AEB-L, with a spalted maple and bronze handle ...


----------



## Lefty

Is that yours, Matt? If so, there's no way in hell you're getting the passaround back from me


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Indeed he has! Is that some of Randy, Jr's damascus?



Mike's post from 9/20/12

"After almost a year of messing with this thing, i am finally done!!! 3.26mm at spine with a full distal taper, It is a 278.4 mmm on edge damascus suji with musk ox handle, african blackwood ferrule and butt cap, copper and polished damascus spacers. Handle length is 149mm dimensions are 20x25.7mm at the heel and 18.7x 20.8 at the ferrule. Will have saya( still need to make) and a intricately tooled leather sheath( will get pics up later tonight) The damascus is around 380 layers, and it was the one i helped forge at Randy's hammer in last year!!!


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Lefty said:


> Is that yours, Matt? If so, there's no way in hell you're getting the passaround back from me



I hope I don't have to send my brother, Bubba, up there to get it. He hasn't been right since that Tannerite thing went off......:beatinghead::beatinghead::beatinghead::beatinghead::beatinghead:


----------



## Mike9

New Carter Sujihiki 7.7 sun (9.25") blade. I made a new handle for it - flame maple and ebony. This is a very sweet knife and the edge is something to shoot for in terms of honing my sharpening skills.


----------



## stevenStefano

Not exactly anything fancy but a VG10 parer for £22.50 isn't to be sniffed at. Been looking for a new parer for ages and hopefully this will do the job


----------



## EdipisReks

stevenStefano said:


> Not exactly anything fancy but a VG10 parer for £22.50 isn't to be sniffed at. Been looking for a new parer for ages and hopefully this will do the job



looks pretty nice!


----------



## Lefty

Mike9, that looks pretty good! Great knives, those Carter sujis.


----------



## sachem allison

tgraypots said:


> I've been checking out those little French knives at Epic Edge. I kind of like 'em, might have to get one.



you make knives


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Right. Second thread I've posted this on (sorry) but here it is: Yamamoto Hide (Gesshin Hide maker) 150mm stainless petty. Bought in Sakai this past Thursday.

View attachment 10990


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Wow. That is SWEET. 
I bet you saw some interesting knives there?


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Bulldogbacchus said:


> Wow. That is SWEET. I bet you saw some interesting knives there?



Thanks! It's a great place if you do your research and can speak a bit of Japanese (in my case only a bit, but enough to be friendly). A few makers have showrooms and it might be possible to visit others if you get lucky. I've had some great experiences there.


----------



## Salty dog

Ebay, No Name damascus, 1095 and something else. 250mm.

It's a tank. $76.00


----------



## EdipisReks

that's a machete, right?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Cutty, love that new little petty of yours ("plain" handle and all!).

Salty, how does your new knife see any board time, given its competition in the old tool chest?


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Cutty, love that new little petty of yours ("plain" handle and all!)



Cheers!


----------



## CanadianMan

Just got my first Rodrigue knife from Lefty(Tom) over a week ago,

http://s1297.beta.photobucket.com/u...rt=3&o=1&_suid=135154976357305973034803144199







Picked up a really nice blue patina the first day


----------



## Dave Martell

CanadianMan said:


> Just got my first Rodrigue knife from Lefty(Tom) over a week ago,
> 
> http://s1297.beta.photobucket.com/u...rt=3&o=1&_suid=135154976357305973034803144199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a really nice blue patina the first day


----------



## Dave Martell

Salty dog said:


> Ebay, No Name damascus, 1095 and something else. 250mm.
> 
> It's a tank. $76.00




How can anyone make and sell anything for that price. The materials alone would have to be more than that.


----------



## EdipisReks

Dave Martell said:


> How can anyone make and sell anything for that price. The materials alone would have to be more than that.



my guess is... Pakistan. steel is cheap in conflict zones.


----------



## Salty dog

I used it today. I always say every knife has a purpose. I was trying to find something it was good at.

Frozen mango cutter. Best I've used yet!


----------



## Twistington

Salty dog said:


> I used it today. I always say every knife has a purpose. I was trying to find something it was good at.
> 
> Frozen mango cutter. Best I've used yet!



How about fire wood or an upcoming zombie apocalypse?


----------



## add

Dave Martell said:


> How can anyone make and sell anything for that price. The materials alone would have to be more than that.





EdipisReks said:


> my guess is... Pakistan. steel is cheap in conflict zones.


Lotta decent stuff by makers (for the price) and semi-quality materials coming out of Thailand, at least in personal knives...


----------



## EdipisReks

Singatirin Honyaki 240 mm Wa Gyuto


----------



## stevenStefano

If you posted pictures they don't work EdipisReks. Curious as to what this one is like, not many seem to have purchased one


----------



## Lefty

I actually had to look this one up. Sounds like a cool knife, and with Maxim as the vendor, you know it'll be a quality piece! You did get it from him, right? 

I have a knife coming, but I'm going to keep it quiet until the "big reveal". It's not a typical knife for our group, but the reviews are very, very good, and the maker could quite possibly be Dos Equis Guy.


----------



## picopox

Yoshiaki Fujiwara 270mm Gyuto (Kiyoshi Kato)

Too bad work and school eats up all my time to play with it though.


----------



## EdipisReks

stevenStefano said:


> If you posted pictures they don't work EdipisReks. Curious as to what this one is like, not many seem to have purchased one



i don't have it yet, and it'll be a little while, as it's going straight to Eamon for a saya. i'll post pics once it's in hand. this was indeed bought from Maxim.


----------



## K-Fed

Just rolled the dice on a 10 inch nogent from TBT and a 10 and 6 inch blades from gamme antique at the K-Sab shop in france. Had to satisfy my lust for sabs again, not that the buzz from the Martell makeover sab in my bag is wearing off or anything. Pics to come soon.


----------



## K-Fed

Also forgot to mention this little guy. Got it in the mail while I was at work yesterday. I originally got it to be my first rehandle project but the handle looks like it's in pretty good shape and I may just rock it stock for a while.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Lefty, sorry, I do not make knives, but if I did....


----------



## Mike9

I picked up this Tagaki Honyaki Gyuto recently off the 'bay. It was in rough shape and had a chip on the tip. I spent some hours getting the blade back in shape - thinning and a new primary bevel and grinding out the chip. Here it is with the handle I made. It's an amazing knife - thin, light, nimble and a joy to work with.


----------



## heirkb

255 Marko practice gyuto in 52100
Tojiro ITK bread

These are not particularly new, but I waited to post them until everything was ready to go with them. I finally finished up the sheaths and Mike Henry was kind enough to find a handle to put on the practice Marko gyuto. The sheaths are just regular basswood from the art supply store. I had to dig through a bunch of them to find a few that had some interesting but fairly understated (it is basswood after all) grain.


----------



## Carl

Ichimonji 360 TOC. The cutting edge is close to 370mm and is made from what is termed special carbon steel (AS?). Arrived today, minutes ago.

Thanks Bishamon!


----------



## kalaeb

That is the biggest gyuto I have ever seen. Curious as to what you will use it for?


----------



## Carl

I'll use it primarily as a carver/slicer for the big porchettas and briskets I make, plus hams, turkeys and other big meaty things, and to play with when cutting up the normal things, mise, squash and butchery. A more reasonable 240 is on the shopping list, but this deal came available, and I've got a beater 225 I'm using right now so it fills a gap in my tiny collection. Actually, it's the first, lol. Since I'm not working in a professional kitchen as of yet, it'll take me months to learn on it before I seriously consider my next upgrade. And seeing as how it looks like a sword I don't have to worry about the missus borrowing it.


----------



## Customfan

Michael Rader
210mm Damascus Gyuto
Koa integral western handle.

240mm gyuto is my favorite size but as it turns out... I find myself reaching for my 210mm glestain and my suisin quite a bit... Maybe even more than my 240mm. Under certain circumstances! :cool2:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_0683.jpg

More photos in the gallery section!


----------



## mhenry

Nice job on the sheaths




heirkb said:


> 255 Marko practice gyuto in 52100
> Tojiro ITK bread
> 
> These are not particularly new, but I waited to post them until everything was ready to go with them. I finally finished up the sheaths and Mike Henry was kind enough to find a handle to put on the practice Marko gyuto. The sheaths are just regular basswood from the art supply store. I had to dig through a bunch of them to find a few that had some interesting but fairly understated (it is basswood after all) grain.


----------



## EdipisReks

240 Gengetsu white gyuto.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

EdipisReks said:


> 240 Gengetsu white gyuto.



Congrats, sounds like a great knife (per Andrew's review this morning, and others).

Time for an update!


----------



## sachem allison

Mike9 said:


> I picked up this Tagaki Honyaki Gyuto recently off the 'bay. It was in rough shape and had a chip on the tip. I spent some hours getting the blade back in shape - thinning and a new primary bevel and grinding out the chip. Here it is with the handle I made. It's an amazing knife - thin, light, nimble and a joy to work with.
> 
> View attachment 11097
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11099
> 
> 
> View attachment 11098



THat was you? Bastard! lol. It was almost mine until I had to go cook something, damn customers and wanting to eat.


----------



## EdipisReks

sachem allison said:


> THat was you? Bastard! lol. It was almost mine until I had to go cook something, damn customers and wanting to eat.



this job would be great, if it weren't for the customers.


----------



## cclin




----------



## cclin

Martell 240mm wa-gyuto
I score this knife from Josh & Dave did wonderful restore job for me!! Thanks Dave!:laugh: 
I love Martell gyuto's profiles: wide blade(55mm) but feel very nimble!


----------



## EdipisReks

cclin said:


> Martell 240mm wa-gyuto
> I score this knife from Josh & Dave did wonderful restore job for me!! Thanks Dave!:laugh:
> I love Martell gyuto's profiles: wide blade(55mm) but feel very nimble!



damn, nice!


----------



## Mike9

sachem allison said:


> THat was you? Bastard! lol. It was almost mine until I had to go cook something, damn customers and wanting to eat.



:lol2: don't you just hate that? :lol2:


----------



## jayhay

Just put up a thread on this one. Shibazi 210 carbon cleaver. And I put a fresh handle on it


----------



## Don Nguyen

That's an awesome handle! And cleaver!


----------



## EdipisReks

Gengetsu 240 white 2 gyuto. with some of Jon's soap.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

EdipisReks said:


> Gengetsu 240 white 2 gyuto. with some of Jon's soap.



A second one?!


----------



## EdipisReks

Johnny.B.Good said:


> A second one?!



just the one. i forgot that i posted it, already.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

EdipisReks said:


> just the one. i forgot that i posted it, already.



I had to ask, as I know you are not above having two of the "same" item.


----------



## Paradox

I have been meaning to post this for a while. Got it a couple of weeks ago. Since I have something else on the way now I figured I better get caught up.

This replaced a 13 year old Wusthof in my line up. It rocks.


----------



## jayhay

Don Nguyen said:


> That's an awesome handle! And cleaver!



Thanks, Don


----------



## K-Fed

10 in chef and 6 inch utility from the gamme antique from the K sabatier shop in france. Grind is a little un even, F&F is a little rough but it doesn't bother me. I have a weird love for all things sabatier as long as they're older or NOS. The nogent from TBT had to go back. Apparently they're grinding them differently at the moment and it may have well been a western deba. Very thick and heavy. No good. One would think they would mention that on the website. Big time bummer I was really looking forward to having a nice nogent in the kit.


----------



## EdipisReks

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I had to ask, as I know you are not above having two of the "same" item.



true enough!


----------



## Mike9

Here's a vintage Lamson Goodnow model 7166 10" carbon chef knife. It was pretty rough when I got it last week . . . all better now.


----------



## EdipisReks

the Gengetsu is my new benchmark. looking forward to getting the Honyaki from Maxim, though, to see how they compare.


----------



## EdipisReks

Mike9 said:


> Here's a vintage Lamson Goodnow model 7166 10" carbon chef knife. It was pretty rough when I got it last week . . . all better now.
> 
> View attachment 11357




wow, that looks great!


----------



## Mike9

Thanks - I removed the old handle, cut a tang with a machi, reshaped the blade a little, rounded the spine and choil, polished then etched the blade, then put a nice cutting edge on it. The handle is Desert Ironwood and Oak burl. This knife sounds good on the board too.


----------



## Andrew H

EdipisReks said:


> the Gengetsu is my new benchmark. looking forward to getting the Honyaki from Maxim, though, to see how they compare.



They set a pretty high bar. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## sachem allison

K-Fed said:


> 10 in chef and 6 inch utility from the gamme antique from the K sabatier shop in france. Grind is a little un even, F&F is a little rough but it doesn't bother me. I have a weird love for all things sabatier as long as they're older or NOS. The nogent from TBT had to go back. Apparently they're grinding them differently at the moment and it may have well been a western deba. Very thick and heavy. No good. One would think they would mention that on the website. Big time bummer I was really looking forward to having a nice nogent in the kit.



sounds like you may have accidentally gotten a chef de chef instead of a regular chef knife. try Bernal cutlery online they have the same Sabatiers at a good price.


----------



## Paradox

I knew my new knife was coming today so I raided the garden for chard, carrots, shallots, and onions. Also picked up a nice big knob of chuckroast. Going to give it a workout and make a pot of stew at the same time. It's so AWESOME! :cool2:

Thanks again Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

Looking good Scott :thumbsup:


----------



## K-Fed

sachem allison said:


> sounds like you may have accidentally gotten a chef de chef instead of a regular chef knife. try Bernal cutlery online they have the same Sabatiers at a good price.



That's exactly what I thought, and suggested but the woman on the other end of the phone said that's just how they were coming in. :confusedsign: I'm supposed to be getting a call when the next shipment comes in, in December if they get properly ground nogents in.


----------



## mainaman

Just came in, one of the 270mm kasumi Yoshihide ( One of Shigefusa sons) with integral bolster.
The knife has massive clouds on the cladding, the bolster included, that are not showing on camera right now, but after I polish with natural stones will come out nicely.
I am waiting for one very nicely figured set of Desert Ironwood scales to arrive and will do my first rehandle ever on this knife.


----------



## heldentenor

Can't wait to see how that turns out! It's certainly a beautiful blade.


----------



## Von blewitt

Wow! That is going to look amazing. Congratulations, nice score



mainaman said:


> Just came in, one of the 270mm kasumi Yoshihide ( One of Shigefusa sons) with integral bolster.
> The knife has massive clouds on the cladding, the bolster included, that are not showing on camera right now, but after I polish with natural stones will come out nicely.
> I am waiting for one very nicely figured set of Desert Ironwood scales to arrive and will do my first rehandle ever on this knife.


----------



## kalaeb

mainaman said:


> Just came in, one of the 270mm kasumi Yoshihide ( One of Shigefusa sons) with integral bolster.
> The knife has massive clouds on the cladding, the bolster included, that are not showing on camera right now, but after I polish with natural stones will come out nicely.
> I am waiting for one very nicely figured set of Desert Ironwood scales to arrive and will do my first rehandle ever on this knife.



That is a heckuva good looking knife.


----------



## schanop

Last two that showed up, and probably last two for this year: Shigefusa Kasumi Yo-Gyuto 240mm and Heiji Semi-Stainless Kurouchi Damascus Santoku 210mm.


----------



## Justin0505

Paradox said:


> I knew my new knife was coming today so I raided the garden for chard, carrots, shallots, and onions. Also picked up a nice big knob of chuckroast. Going to give it a workout and make a pot of stew at the same time. It's so AWESOME! :cool2:
> 
> Thanks again Dave.



Oh so you're the person with excellent taste who snagged the hero of all hiros. Well done with that purchase and also with the planning and foresight to have a big pile of stuff to cut up waiting and ready for as soon as you took it out of the box. I need to start doing that on new knife days.


----------



## mhenry

Just got this one today, but I can already tell I am gonna like it. 270mm Tad. Gyuto


----------



## stevenStefano

Don't see many of them about now. Interesting to see what you think of it


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Well i know it's not anything special, especially with the amazing custom work available here, but after lots of help and feedback from the group round here I actually order a 240 gyoto from carbonext. Being new to this site and the knife culture I am excited to get it and own a real knife, rather than the hodge podge from box stores that I currently have. 

Thanks again everyone for the help


----------



## brainsausage

Notaskinnychef said:


> Well i know it's not anything special, especially with the amazing custom work available here, but after lots of help and feedback from the group round here I actually order a 240 gyoto from carbonext. Being new to this site and the knife culture I am excited to get it and own a real knife, rather than the hodge podge from box stores that I currently have.
> 
> Thanks again everyone for the help



Hope you enjoy your new purchase! Pics and a review are always appreciated!(says the guy with no means to upload pics...)


----------



## eto

Nice looking knife. Let us know how you like it. Big fan of the Tads.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Well considering this will be my first quality knife im sure I will blown away by it, but once it and my new block arrives (20*20*3 end grain) i will take a few pictures for sure.

Was kinda odd never holding the knife before I bought it. So I weighted all my current knifes, measured blades and grips and kinda made a hybrid/freak show knife with taped on weights and such to give me an idea of what the size and weight would be. Ofc the balance was crap but it gave me some idea of what's to come


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Notaskinnychef said:


> Well considering this will be my first quality knife im sure I will blown away by it, but once it and my new block arrives (20*20*3 end grain) i will take a few pictures for sure.



Congratulations on pulling the trigger! I don't think most of us get to handle the knives we buy prior to purchasing them, relying instead on pictures, measurements, reviews, expert advice, and experience with other knives. If it doesn't suit you for some reason, you can always put it up for sale here to help fund your next purchase. I've never handled a Carbonext, but have read plenty of positive reviews. I hope it's all that you expect it to be and more, and that you'll let us know what you think once it arrives.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Thx, just got an email from the seller that it will be shipped today and here in 4-6 days (altho who knows how long it might be held up for customs?). Sometime next week I will at least write my views after using it, altho I wanna wait for a picture until I have my new board too lol


----------



## kalaeb

Notaskinnychef said:


> Well i know it's not anything special, especially with the amazing custom work available here, but after lots of help and feedback from the group round here I actually order a 240 gyoto from carbonext. Being new to this site and the knife culture I am excited to get it and own a real knife, rather than the hodge podge from box stores that I currently have.
> 
> Thanks again everyone for the help



I really like the CN. Thinking about buying a new one as well.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

kalaeb said:


> I really like the CN. Thinking about buying a new one as well.



I'd love to hear what tips or ideas you have after using yours for a while. Being both new to that knife as well any quality knives makes me info hungry lol


----------



## crimedog72

My first step up from Henckels/Wusthof/Sab/etc!

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gesshin-ginga/gesshin-ginga-210mm-white-2-wa-gyuto.html#

I must say, this thing is a revelation. Cuts thru veg with almost zero force, and leaves a surface so smooth I want to carve an inscription on it. Time will tell on this, but so far does not seem to be very reactive.

Balance and weight very different from anything else I have (almost weightless and balance not nearly so far back as my other knives). Still getting used to this, but it's not what I'd call a hardship. It's my first wa handled knife, which I like so far. Only minor regret is the length - I chose 210 over 240 so it would be comfortable for both my wife and I to use. I wouldn't mind having the extra length. On the other hand...she seems to like using this knife as much as I do, so I expect there will be more in the not too distant future.


----------



## Andrew H

crimedog72 said:


> leaves a surface so smooth I want to carve an inscription on it.



That has to be one of my favorite lines on KKF.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Nice lot of Sab's


----------



## Notaskinnychef

my knife cleared customs today, under 48 hours after it left japan, such quick shipping. if I am lucky, i might get it tomorrow before the weekend, otherwise its gonna be monday


----------



## Von blewitt

After selling off and trading a big chunk of my collection over the last month, this week I started seeing some new toys arrive! 3 Shiges, 1 Carter, 1 Kato and a Heiji. I have a feeling these will be staying for a while!



[/IMG]


----------



## Lucretia

WOW!!!! All of that in one week? :drool:


----------



## Von blewitt

The Wa-shig came about 3 weeks ago, the rest turned up this week! A couple of them werent planned but sometimes when the opportunity arrises you have to jump on it.


----------



## quantumcloud509

jayhay said:


> Just put up a thread on this one. Shibazi 210 carbon cleaver. And I put a fresh handle on it
> 
> View attachment 11230
> View attachment 11231



DUDE! Thats such a sick cleaver! It would look nice in my collection if you ever decide to...you know...need something else...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Impressive haul, Huw!


----------



## apicius9

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Impressive haul, Huw!



+1. And, if I may say so, there is a bit of overlap in functionality... 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

That's crazy. Nice lineup. 

k.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

That's a lot of coin to drop at once, good grief!


----------



## jayhay

quantumcloud509 said:


> DUDE! Thats such a sick cleaver! It would look nice in my collection if you ever decide to...you know...need something else...



Thanks man, very appreciated!


----------



## eaglerock

Von blewitt said:


> After selling off and trading a big chunk of my collection over the last month, this week I started seeing some new toys arrive! 3 Shiges, 1 Carter, 1 Kato and a Heiji. I have a feeling these will be staying for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Wow, Beautiful knives :fanning:


----------



## gentlecook

congratz with great knifes!

*3 Shiges, 1 Carter, 1 Kato and a Heiji.*
Heiji is SS or carbon ?

how about compare this 4 various makers, steels and profiles ?


----------



## Von blewitt

Heiji is SS 210mm santoku
I will give you my thoughts after I've used them a bit


----------



## turbochef422

Tough act to follow. These are knives bought on the forum over the last couple weeks. 
Ealy parer, mizuno, zakuri, takeda, and a Fowler 
View attachment 11714


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## mr drinky

I have been sort of lazy posting pictures, but these are my three most recent. The meteorite blade from Randy, a vintage pre-forgecraft from Lefty, and my little parer from Del. The lighting was crap, but I tried to take a couple of pictures of the damascus steel.

k.


----------



## Don Nguyen

You gotta tell us what Randy's knife is like. That's unreal.


----------



## cclin

Don Nguyen said:


> You gotta tell us what Randy's knife is like. That's unreal.



+1...I'm curious how does The meteorite blade preform too:scratchhead:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

That meteorite blade is a beast!


----------



## RobinW

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 11715



Is that the Fowler that BPrescot had on the market? If so the steel is awesome.
And if you think it's too fat send it to Stephan and have him thin it. I have a sisterknife (i actually got to choose from three blades) and mine is scary thin in the front end!


----------



## turbochef422

That the one. It's a little fat but I love it so far. I'm definitely gonna abuse it in the kitchen. Love it.


----------



## Lefty

Turbochef, that Fowler is a beauty! It definitely stole the show in your line-up!

Great hauls/pics everyone.


----------



## stevenStefano




----------



## DeepCSweede

stevenStefano said:


>



New toy from Lefty?


----------



## stevenStefano

Something like that yeah


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

stevenStefano said:


> Something like that yeah



Awesome.


----------



## Aphex

Yoshikane v2 slicer 270mm + Sakai Yusuke thick ks clone 240mm


----------



## Chefdog

Aphex said:


> Yoshikane v2 slicer 270mm + Sakai Yusuke thick ks clone 240mm



Any comments on how you're liking the performance of these two? I've been considering trying the Yusuke KS as well as a Yoshikane, but probably in the SKD. I'd love to hear what you think of these.


----------



## franzb69

i'd love to hear the performance on the sakai yusuke as well

=D


----------



## EdipisReks

bad, low light pic, but a 270 Heiji semi-stainless gyuto and a 240 Singatirin honyaki gyuto.


----------



## Lefty

240mm Masamoto KS Gyuto.

I'm really impressed with the feel and pure cutting performance of this knife. It's in need of a tune-up, but I like that it's already broken in. This way, I don't feel scared to really put it to the test.


----------



## eaglerock

Chefdog said:


> Any comments on how you're liking the performance of these two? I've been considering trying the Yusuke KS as well as a Yoshikane, but probably in the SKD. I'd love to hear what you think of these.



I own both and they are awesome


----------



## Lefty

I had the stones out and worked my new toy. Here are a couple fancy pants shots.


----------



## WiscoNole

Love that knife ^


----------



## Crothcipt

Lefty said:


> I had the stones out and worked my new toy. Here are a couple fancy pants shots.


love the dog tracks in the back ground. It would be a great pic for the store if you decide to use it.


----------



## Jmadams13

I know I know, but recieved a gift certificate to them from a well meaning mother for Christmas. This style as always intrigued me, so I figured why not. I seem to be lucky, as it doesn't seem to have the noted overgrinds that others here have had with these. Gonna turn it into a project knife of some sorts. Now to soften the KU a little (as with all on this line, its very rough) but I have a few others from this line, and do love the steel once a little work is out into it. Time to go try her out...


----------



## Christo711

just bought one myself i absolutely love the finesse of this knife i turn potatoes like a mofo with this thing


----------



## panda

mac ultimate 10" gyuto


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Cool picture, Panda!

How do you like the knife?


----------



## panda

it's a tank, but not practical for line use, too much of a beast, haha. love the handle, but it could be a tad thinner/lighter/less belly. the steel is great and holds well, factory edge is so good that i don't even want to open it up. might try the leaner version in 9" mac pro.


----------



## Jmadams13

Looks like a tank. Any choil and spine shots?


----------



## Lefty

This:


----------



## heldentenor

Lefty KU mioroshi?


----------



## El Pescador

I'm thinking a TC...


----------



## Patatas Bravas

EdipisReks said:


> bad, low light pic, but a 270 Heiji semi-stainless gyuto and a 240 Singatirin honyaki gyuto.



Both nice, but I really like this Singatirin. What wood is it you have on the handle?


----------



## Von blewitt

Patatas Bravas said:


> Both nice, but I really like this Singatirin. What wood is it you have on the handle?



I think it's the burnt chestnut sanded back


----------



## Lefty

Pesky is right.  It's a left-handed gyuto, made by TC. I've only used it a couple of times, but off the bat, I knew it was something special. The most intriguing part about the knife, besides the looks, is that it has me re-thinking what makes a good/great cutter. Heft and a proper grind (thin BTE with food releasing directly at the shinogi line) cuts as effortlessly as a laser. Between Rodrigue, Harner and Tslil, I seem to be more than taken care of in the "holy crap, this knife blows my mind and I'm going to steal it from Tom when his back is turned I don't care if I'm not left-handed screw it I deserve it as much as he does and he already has so many great knives it's sickening" department.


----------



## jeff1

I'm hanging out, waiting on my first decent knives to turn up, my 240 ******** laser wa gyuto, 150 hiromoto petty and just for kicks 1303 cleaver. Should be fun.


----------



## tomsch

My ******** Artifex AEB-L 210mm showed up this week. Primary bevel was so-so but that's not an issue since I'm going to do a reprofile. So far it did well for chili prep including processing a 2lbs chuck roast. Did ok at cutting up herbs which is the only time I do rocking cuts. My 1095 Landi custom is a little better at the rocking cuts but not as thin for trimming fat off the roast. Very light knife that is easy to prep quickly so it's going to see alot of use in the kitchen.


----------



## Lefty

Here are a few pics of my TC gyuto:

















I kinda love this thing. Can you tell?


----------



## stevenStefano

Does it steer much?


----------



## quantumcloud509

The only knife im taking to work today. It better perform or im dead meat lol.


----------



## Patatas Bravas

Von blewitt said:


> I think it's the burnt chestnut sanded back



Gracias, Huw! It looks nice sanded back no?


----------



## Lefty

One more...couldn't resist. Is it sad these pics are on my phone?






As for steering, I guess it would, but I must correct it without thinking. I like how thin it can cut with little effort, despite being a badass bruiser.


----------



## RRLOVER

Lefty said:


> One more...couldn't resist. Is it sad these pics are on my phone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for steering, I guess it would, but I must correct it without thinking. I like how thin it can cut with little effort, despite being a badass bruiser.



Very Nice.....She looks like a Fun knife to use.


----------



## schanop

More Santoku spree for me, a humble KU finish single bevel Santoku from Iizuka-san. This is the thinest single bevel knife I have and have seen; crazy thin; even thinner than anorexics Arisugu A-type kiritsuke I have.


----------



## schanop

And also a gyuto spree: end of last year kasumi, and just landed kitaeji.


----------



## eto

Visiting the west coast this week and had a chance to stop by Jon and Sara at JKI. Couldn't walk out empty handed and pick up Zakuri 240mm Blue #1. A lot of knife at a great value.

Photo in the top left is Jon sharpening a customers petty.
Bottom left Jon is inspecting the knife.
Top right is Jon sealing the deal on my new knife.
Bottom right Jon being the gracious host he is, serving some beer.

Great shop and experience.




[/IMG]


----------



## brainsausage

eto said:


> Visiting the west coast this week and had a chance to stop by Jon and Sara at JKI. Couldn't walk out empty handed and pick up Zakuri 240mm Blue #1. A lot of knife at a great value.
> 
> Photo in the top left is Jon sharpening a customers petty.
> Bottom left Jon is inspecting the knife.
> Top right is Jon sealing the deal on my new knife.
> Bottom right Jon being the gracious host he is, serving some beer.
> 
> Great shop and experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I'm sorry you had to endure that...


----------



## playford

My new paring knife arrived from jck, the forum FH paring.

I'm really not sure if I should return it, feels very small in the hand 

hmmm.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Couldn't resist


----------



## heldentenor

Details, TamanegiKin?


----------



## El Pescador

MY GOD WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!



TamanegiKin said:


> Couldn't resist


----------



## TamanegiKin

heldentenor said:


> Details, TamanegiKin?



Ha, oh yea I forgot that part. 
It's a 300mm Suisin Hayate sakimaru tako #30.


----------



## TamanegiKin

El Pescador said:


> MY GOD WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!


Spent to much on myself for Christmas


----------



## 454Casull

playford said:


> My new paring knife arrived from jck, the forum FH paring.
> 
> I'm really not sure if I should return it, feels very small in the hand
> 
> hmmm.


Feel the same way about the SD-01 paring I just got. Maybe you should get a petty and do some major surgery on the blade?


----------



## bieniek

Congrats on the Takobiki TamanegiKin !

Its a wonderful blade. I think my friend have number 27 and it is totally different animal than my 330. Lower at heel, really feels like yanagiba.


----------



## quantumcloud509

fourth from the top.


----------



## Lefty

That takobiki makes me wish I needed to slice more tacos. Gorgeous!


----------



## pleue

Just got a suisin inox yo-deba for 50 bones and an aritsugu usuba for 75. I'll post up photos once they both arrive and things aren't so hectic


----------



## quantumcloud509

pleue said:


> Just got a suisin inox yo-deba for 50 bones and an aritsugu usuba for 75. I'll post up photos once they both arrive and things aren't so hectic


 Where are you shopping at?


----------



## ejd53

Just got this little thing in the mail :knife: Pierre does such amazing work and I didn't have a Suji before.

View attachment 12589


----------



## chinacats

quantumcloud509 said:


> View attachment 12573
> fourth from the top.



That's a lot of sweet steel...is that a 270 below it or is it the angle of the pic?


----------



## Dave Martell

TamanegiKin said:


> Couldn't resist



:bigeek:


----------



## brainsausage

TamanegiKin said:


> Couldn't resist



More pics! SWEET JESUS! PLEASE MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

ejd53 said:


> Just got this little thing in the mail :knife: Pierre does such amazing work and I didn't have a Suji before.



Congrats, but I can't see the picture...


----------



## tomsch

I've been searching for a small paring knife so this is the next one in line. It's a ATS-34 custom that looks to be a good size.


----------



## kalaeb

I saw that one on sale at bf, let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## bieniek

Very Old Stock Masamoto Mioroshi HonKasumi White Steel 220
[check the funny box]
















vs regular deba






And so after little polishing and with new sheath:bliss:


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Back from Mike. My shig perry from Maxim. Outstanding work Mike.


----------



## bathonuk

That's a beauty Bieniek And The kasumi finish:happy2:


----------



## Mr.Magnus




----------



## tomsch

I'll post an update. My paring knives see quite a bit of general use/abuse so I'll update on how the Davison works out. 





tomsch said:


> I've been searching for a small paring knife so this is the next one in line. It's a ATS-34 custom that looks to be a good size.


----------



## brainsausage

bieniek said:


> Very Old Stock Masamoto Mioroshi HonKasumi White Steel 220
> [check the funny box]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs regular deba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so after little polishing and with new sheath:bliss:



Nice work Mike!


----------



## mpukas

bieniek said:


> Very Old Stock Masamoto Mioroshi HonKasumi White Steel 220



Hot DAYUM that's awesome! Very nice finish too.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

My new BoardSmith and Forgecrafts with Mike Henry Handles.


----------



## HHH Knives

Magnus, .. :bigeek: WOW!!!!! :dazed: Amazing looking board and knives. The work I see from Mike Henry is more then impressive. Its outstanding!!! :fanning: 

I cant say enough about the Boards from Dave. :thumbsup: I love mine. But this one is quite beautiful! :spiteful:

:biggrin: Congrats on the great scores!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Thanks. Mike is amazing and his handles are outstanding in both look and perform. BoardSmith i might been waiting for a loooong time but he did a hell of a job with it. this is the drawing i sent him. and he pretty much naild it perfectly! again Thanks Mike & David


----------



## Mike9

Nice looking board and those handles are great too. We should do a "*Forgecraft Fest*" thread one of these days as many of us own them.


----------



## Chefdog

Mr.Magnus said:


> Thanks. Mike is amazing and his handles are outstanding in both look and perform. BoardSmith i might been waiting for a loooong time but he did a hell of a job with it. this is the drawing i sent him. and he pretty much naild it perfectly! again Thanks Mike & David
> View attachment 12625



That's a bad ass looking board! What's your use of the hollowed out section, I've never seen that before. Looks like it would perfectly hold a rolling pin, but somehow I don't think that's the intended use.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

well i wanted to have something diffrent made so i decided to get a big groove in the board for when i dice veggies and sutch i can just put it there and also easier scrape things to a bowl a easy way. just tryd it and it works very well.


----------



## mhenry

Very cool board Magnus. Nice photography too, you actually make those handles look pretty good.


----------



## Chefdog

Mr.Magnus said:


> well i wanted to have something diffrent made so i decided to get a big groove in the board for when i dice veggies and sutch i can just put it there and also easier scrape things to a bowl a easy way. just tryd it and it works very well.



Makes perfect sense. Functional and beautiful, what more could you want?


----------



## bieniek

those handles are beautiful Mike! 

The board is not bad either.


----------



## rdm_magic

Mike9 said:


> Nice looking board and those handles are great too. We should do a "*Forgecraft Fest*" thread one of these days as many of us own them.



Why do so many people own Forgecrafts?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

rdm_magic said:


> Why do so many people own Forgecrafts?



good knife for the money + very nice look to it.


----------



## K-Fed

rdm_magic said:


> Why do so many people own Forgecrafts?



Because they're cool! ;x. Really though they're inexpensive, carbon, easy to modify, and suprisingly good cutters. Did I say cool?


----------



## Mike9

:lol2: He'll get the bug now and score one . . . at least one. :groucho:


----------



## Lefty

I blame Son. On top of that, the grind, the steel, the feel.


----------



## rdm_magic

Are they a good knife, or just a good knife _for the money_?

To me, those are two different things. Forschners aren't particularly good knives, but for the money they are. I was thinking about getting one anyway, just to see. Now, just to see where I can get one from that will ship to England..


----------



## Mike9

They are good knives and were industry standard back in the day along with Dexter, Lamson/Goodnow, Ontario, Ekco Forge, etc. But sadly the industry demand is for stainless now so the old high carbon has gone by the wayside (so to speak) in the commercial USA brands.

I was talking about this with a guy at Dexter today. I called to find out what steel this 45A12H I just finished is made of. We talked about the migration from high carbon to stainless. At least there are companies in the US still producing.


----------



## Lefty

Anyone should ship to England, it's just dealing with jumping through the hoops so you guys don't get slammed that makes it sort of complicated.


----------



## stevenStefano

Surely they aren't that expensive? If you have to pay Customs or anything I don't think it would be that much


----------



## brainsausage

I love my forge. Very sabatier-esque profile. Steel takes a decent edge and holds it fairly well. Mine took a patina within a few hours, and I've yet to notice any reactivity since. And they're cool looking, which obviously aids performance immensely...


----------



## Lefty

I'm all for keeping them old-school, but I think it's awesome to see the new handles and polishing everyone does on them. Not too many knives get the honor of being redone with so much attention 40 years after the fact.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Lefty said:


> but I think it's awesome to see the new handles and polishing everyone does on them. Not too many knives get the honor of being redone with so much attention 40 years after the fact.



yeah well some might think its crazy to get a custom handle and redo the tang for 230$ and then hand polish the blade to 12k 
when the knife is only 10-50$ :rofl2:

but its true, its very nice to bring something back to life that is old. i only polish blades that has pitting or active rust. so the chefknife is mirror polished for fun and the cleaver seems to be a NOS so i didnt do that one. i do like old blades with a dark even patina aswell.


----------



## kalaeb

No doubt, freaking awesome restorations on those Forgecrafts.


----------



## rdm_magic

stevenStefano said:


> Surely they aren't that expensive? If you have to pay Customs or anything I don't think it would be that much



Its more just finding somewhere to buy it from..


----------



## brainsausage

Mr.Magnus said:


> yeah well some might think its crazy to get a custom handle and redo the tang for 230$ and then hand polish the blade to 12k
> when the knife is only 10-50$ :rofl2:
> 
> but its true, its very nice to bring something back to life that is old. i only polish blades that has pitting or active rust. so the chefknife is mirror polished for fun and the cleaver seems to be a NOS so i didnt do that one. i do like old blades with a dark even patina aswell.



That cleaver is just this side of NOS. I scored it on eBay as part of a lot, involving said cleaver, a parer, a boner, and a chef's. The seller claimed that he'd bought it in an auction from an older women's estate. Apparently, she had bought the set in the 60's and had never touched the chef and cleaver. And upon inspection of said lot I had to agree. The chef is on the first page of Mike's new rehandle thread.


----------



## EdipisReks

Von blewitt said:


> I think it's the burnt chestnut sanded back



yep, sure is. the Singatirin is an awesome knife, too. 

got this a few days ago:



 click to embiggen

Heiji 240 SS gyuto from the pass around. it was a little thick behind the edge when i got it, but it sings now. i think i'm kinda done with gyutos, for a while. i still want to get a NIB 240 kasumi Shig, at some point, and i'd like to try a carbon Heiji, but i think i have my gyuto bases covered.


----------



## Lefty

...With this one knife, no less.


----------



## EdipisReks

Lefty said:


> ...With this one knife, no less.



the 240 Heiji is pretty great.


----------



## pitonboy

Glad you are happy with it:biggrin:


----------



## EdipisReks

me too.


----------



## daddy yo yo

i hope i'll have something to post here soon! :hungry:


----------



## Zwiefel

LBTOJ = Little Brown Truck Of Joy.

Going to be a couple of days before I put this to good use...but F+F seems really good, it came with a nice carrying case as well as the best packing job I've ever seen...I mean really...the thing had a splint! :doublethumbsup:Nice polish on it too...maybe the shiniest knife I have now.

Very nice distal taper, and much thinner behind the edge than I'd expect given the sense of heft when holding it. Balance is just slightly in front of the grip when held in pinch grip.

Welcome home.


----------



## mpukas

EdipisReks said:


> yep, sure is. the Singatirin is an awesome knife, too.
> 
> got this a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> click to embiggen
> 
> Heiji 240 SS gyuto from the pass around. it was a little thick behind the edge when i got it, but it sings now. i think i'm kinda done with gyutos, for a while. i still want to get a NIB 240 kasumi Shig, at some point, and i'd like to try a carbon Heiji, but i think i have my gyuto bases covered.



Nice score. 

What did you do/use to thin the knife?


----------



## EdipisReks

mpukas said:


> Nice score.
> 
> What did you do/use to thin the knife?



with these you grind the big secondary bevel, the way you do on a single bevel knife, it's just on both sides. i used a 500 beston, followed by a king 800, then natural finger stones. the primary bevel is Chosera 1k -> 4k Shapton Glass ->8k Gesshin.


----------



## mpukas

EdipisReks said:


> with these you grind the big secondary bevel, the way you do on a single bevel knife, it's just on both sides.


Yes, I'm aware. I have one too. It's a fatty. 



EdipisReks said:


> i used a 500 beston, followed by a king 800, then natural finger stones. the primary bevel is Chosera 1k -> 4k Shapton Glass ->8k Gesshin.


Thanks for the info. You've done a nice job of keeping the shinogi line crisp and the finish even, especially at the tip. Can't say mine looks that good thus far...


----------



## EdipisReks

make sure your stones are flat.


----------



## Zwiefel

EdipisReks said:


> with these you grind the big secondary bevel, the way you do on a single bevel knife, it's just on both sides. i used a 500 beston, followed by a king 800, then natural finger stones. the primary bevel is Chosera 1k -> 4k Shapton Glass ->8k Gesshin.



I didn't realize that was a double-bevel knife from the photo. [email protected] Is it super thick or something?


----------



## EdipisReks

Zwiefel said:


> I didn't realize that was a double-bevel knife from the photo. [email protected] Is it super thick or something?



super thick? no. these knives, when properly ground, are super thin behind the edge, and go to about 3.5mm at the spine. the 270 Kato makes even the 270 version of this, and the 270 Heiji is big, look petite.


----------



## Zwiefel

EdipisReks said:


> super thick? no. these knives, when properly ground, are super thin behind the edge, and go to about 3.5mm at the spine. the 270 Kato makes even the 270 version of this, and the 270 Heiji is big, look petite.



Trying to understand why you'd have such a huge secondary bevel on a typical Gyuto. Is that what's needed to get it thin behind the edge?


----------



## EdipisReks

Zwiefel said:


> Trying to understand why you'd have such a huge secondary bevel on a typical Gyuto. Is that what's needed to get it thin behind the edge?



yes. Heiji knives simply embrace thinning. this is what you do to a knife to thin it. embracing it means less work, both in the thinning and in the refinishing. i thin my Shig in a similar method, but since i care about how it looks, it takes quite a bit of work to refinish it after doing so.


----------



## JBroida

it sure makes it a lot easier, but not necessary by any means. It does also tend to help with food release.


----------



## Zwiefel

Thanks guys!


----------



## DWells

Is the face of the Heiji flat? Or is there some convexing happening?


----------



## EdipisReks

the left side is pretty flat and the right side has a small amount of convexing, on mine. neither of mine were bought new, though, so i really don't know.


----------



## G-rat

EdipisReks said:


> the left side is pretty flat and the right side has a small amount of convexing, on mine. neither of mine were bought new, though, so i really don't know.



Mine is exactly the same way.


----------



## DWells

So on the right side: Convexed face, convexed blade road, flat edge-bevel? 
On the left: Flat face, convexed blade road (same size as right?), edge-bevel (again, same size?)


----------



## Zwiefel

Zwiefel said:


> LBTOJ = Little Brown Truck Of Joy.
> 
> Going to be a couple of days before I put this to good use...but F+F seems really good, it came with a nice carrying case as well as the best packing job I've ever seen...I mean really...the thing had a splint! :doublethumbsup:Nice polish on it too...maybe the shiniest knife I have now.
> 
> Very nice distal taper, and much thinner behind the edge than I'd expect given the sense of heft when holding it. Balance is just slightly in front of the grip when held in pinch grip.
> 
> Welcome home.



Forgot to mention, spine and choil are nicely rounded and the join between the ferrule and handle seems to be perfect. Really quite thin near the tip...perhaps thinner than any other knife I own, with a small amount of flex that's not present 2-3" from the tip.


----------



## EdipisReks

DWells said:


> So on the right side: Convexed face, convexed blade road, flat edge-bevel?
> On the left: Flat face, convexed blade road (same size as right?), edge-bevel (again, same size?)



i'm just talking about the secondary bevel. i haven't paid much attention to exactly how the blade face is shaped, above the secondary bevel, but i think it's pretty flat. i'd have to look again when i get home.


----------



## mpukas

EdipisReks said:


> i'm just talking about the secondary bevel. i haven't paid much attention to exactly how the blade face is shaped, above the secondary bevel, but i think it's pretty flat. i'd have to look again when i get home.



FWIW, on mine from the spine down to the shinogi line the face is flat.


----------



## daveb

Z,

Your beautiful knife is getting lost in the grinding tangent but congrats. Definitely qualifies as Knife Porn.:cool2:


----------



## DWells

Indeed, congrats. I really love the 270s that pull double duty of guyto/suji.


----------



## Zwiefel

Thanks guys....Mario does beautiful work.

I'm going to use it to do a run-through of the knife skills class...try to get a few hours on it....physically, it's the largest one I have...but it feels considerably longer than the actual difference would suggest...going to be a bit of an adjustment...which means spending more time with a beautiful piece of equipment...which is just awful. But I have the character and training to get through it


----------



## DWells

Well if you make it through all of that tremendously strenuous work, let us know your thoughts. I hope that I can speak for others and say we'd love to hear them.


----------



## kalaeb

Zwiefel said:


> Thanks guys....Mario does beautiful work.
> 
> I'm going to use it to do a run-through of the knife skills class...try to get a few hours on it....physically, it's the largest one I have...but it feels considerably longer than the actual difference would suggest...going to be a bit of an adjustment...which means spending more time with a beautiful piece of equipment...which is just awful. But I have the character and training to get through it



How long is that beauty?


----------



## Zwiefel

Mario calls it a 270...just measured it with my crappy tape measure, I get about 281MM from choil to tip and about 294MM from handle to tip. 

A quick trip on my uncalibrated scale says 184g.


----------



## Paradox

I wanted to pick up a less expensive carbon Nakiri so I went and looked at some at Epicurean Edge this morning. The Tadafusa was the one that followed me home. The F&F on this knife is quite nice considering it's sub$100 price tag. I'm really impressed with how sharp it is right out of the box, not often do you see a knife this sharp right from the factory.

BTW: Epicurean Edge is an awesome little shop if you happen to be in the greater Seattle area stop in and drool on some neat stuff.


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## daddy yo yo

i LOVE this one!


----------



## mano

5460 year old Ancient Bog Oak, mammoth molar endcap and maple burl handle by kaeleb an a 250mm Takeda Sasanoha


----------



## eto

Very nice mano


----------



## NO ChoP!

Is that a Matt Stephans Wa? Looking pretty good!


----------



## mhenry

Beautiful woodworking. Have you had a chance to use that Takeda yet, what do ya think?


----------



## K-Fed

#10 from Hoss's first run of mid tech itk gyutos. ( middle knife )


----------



## Lefty

K-Fed, it just seems right that it ended up with you. Congrats! That was the first DT I ever used and it made me believe the hype. Not to mention, Roberto Baggio wore number 10 for a lot of his career, so it's extra cool!


----------



## kalaeb

NO ChoP! said:


> Is that a Matt Stephans Wa? Looking pretty good!



Funny, I swore I would never make a Wa, now as I look at my kit it is 50% wa and 50% western. Even my wife prefers Wa handles. They are starting to grow on me.


----------



## daddy yo yo

kalaeb, smae would be true for me. i never was interested in wa-handles, i always preferred western handles. but my interest in wa-handles has increased recently and significantly!


----------



## K-Fed

12" Custom Fowler scimitar scored of scott. Thanks!


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## Zwiefel

Nice Turbochef! I'm still settling in with my recent Ingoglia Cutlery purchase....love to hear your thoughts on yours after you get some hours on it.


----------



## brainsausage

K-Fed said:


> 12" Custom Fowler scimitar scored of scott. Thanks!



I was eyeing that scimitar too(got the Kato instead)... 

How is it?


----------



## Paradox

My latest.  It's wonderful.


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## K-Fed

brainsausage said:


> I was eyeing that scimitar too(got the Kato instead)...
> 
> How is it?



I haven't been able to do any cutting with it, besides the obligitory paper shredding, but it sharpens up very nicely, has a very slim sexy profile compared to my big ol' german vintage scimitar and seems like it should be fantastic for protein fab. I used the german the other day for breaking down a case of chickens and it took it without a wince, so I'll probably be using that one for bone in protein, and the fowler for everything else.


----------



## tomsch

Picked up a Forgecraft 8" that had some rust and a somewhat dry handle. Soaked it overnight in Breakfree and cleaned it up with a little steel wool. After that put a new 30 degree edge and oiled up the handle. Did some minor prep of onions, tomatoes, and limes just to see how it cuts. Not too bad but I suspect it will be even better with a little thinning.


----------



## chinacats

Not the best pic, but it's making me smile

:bliss:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Congrats, Chinacats!


----------



## DeepCSweede

chinacats said:


> Not the best pic, but it's making me smile
> 
> :bliss:



Looks like you are getting Shige with it. Congrats.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

masamoto KS


----------



## Patatas Bravas

The Masamoto and Shigefusa look both very nice guys! Magnus - did you polish the Masamoto extra? Chinacats - I think your Shigefusa is a 210 mm. Where have you bought this from?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

yes i have put a polish on it.


----------



## Patatas Bravas

Mr.Magnus said:


> yes i have put a polish on it.



And well done!


----------



## DeepCSweede

Mr.Magnus said:


> yes i have put a polish on it.



Did you ever :bigeek: Very nicely done Magnus.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Thanks


----------



## gentlecook

kruto kruto kruto )


----------



## brainsausage

Mr.Magnus said:


> yes i have put a polish on it.



What process did you use to polish? It looks awesome...


----------



## eaglerock

Mr.Magnus said:


> masamoto KS
> 
> View attachment 12847
> 
> View attachment 12848



Sexy


----------



## chinacats

Patatas Bravas said:


> Chinacats - I think your Shigefusa is a 210 mm. Where have you bought this from?




No, 242mm heel to tip, just a bad angle on the pic. Purchased from Rakuten.

Beside 225 Marko for comparison...

Cheers


----------



## chinacats

gentlecook said:


> kruto kruto kruto )



Beautiful knives, is that Kato kanji?


----------



## brainsausage

K-Fed said:


> I haven't been able to do any cutting with it, besides the obligitory paper shredding, but it sharpens up very nicely, has a very slim sexy profile compared to my big ol' german vintage scimitar and seems like it should be fantastic for protein fab. I used the german the other day for breaking down a case of chickens and it took it without a wince, so I'll probably be using that one for bone in protein, and the fowler for everything else.



Love to hear an update/review once you put it through its paces...


----------



## Mr.Magnus

brainsausage said:


> What process did you use to polish? It looks awesome...



Wet sanding by hand 2k 4k 6k 8k 12k


----------



## gentlecook

*is that Kato kanji*

yep , gyuto and suji.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Mr.Magnus said:


> Wet sanding by hand 2k 4k 6k 8k 12k



Gorgeous, Magnus.


----------



## FaInPl

great knife magnus


----------



## bathonuk

Yoshiaki Fujiwara Kato 24cm Gyuto


----------



## bamin

Gesshin Hide Blue#1 Mizu-Honyaki Gyuto 270mm. I pestered Jon to death to get it, but its awesome. Unfortunately, I haven't had too much time to play with it but it feels great.


----------



## chinacats

Congrats to bathonuk and bamin, both sweet scores! We'll need a review of the Hide honyaki.


----------



## dmccurtis

The Hide honyaki looks narrower than average. Beautiful knife.


----------



## Justin0505

Did someone say Honyaki?







Now, if I wanted to keep the JKI tradition of fustrating teases going, that's all I'd post :devilburn:

But, I can't keep a secret:

Gesshin Ginga custom Honyaki Suji / Suji-yuto

white #2
230mm custom profile and blade shape
linen micarta "coke bottle" handle
pinned boster (Jon says they these guys where the 1st to master that construction technique)

About a year in works, 11days shipping when USPS "lost track" of it for awhile, and I just unboxed it today and spent the past few hours cutting up everything I could get my hands on. 

Full gallery (black background pics are from Jon):

https://picasaweb.google.com/117600618285187025883/GingaHonyaki?authuser=0&feat=directlink


Video and review coming eventually....


----------



## Von blewitt

Justin0505 said:


> Did someone say Honyaki?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if I wanted to keep the JKI tradition of fustrating teases going, that's all I'd post :devilburn:
> 
> But, I can't keep a secret:
> 
> Gesshin Ginga custom Honyaki Suji / Suji-yuto
> 
> white #2
> 230mm custom profile and blade shape
> linen micarta "coke bottle" handle
> pinned boster (Jon says they these guys where the 1st to master that construction technique)
> 
> About a year in works, 11days shipping when USPS "lost track" of it for awhile, and I just unboxed it today and spent the past few hours cutting up everything I could get my hands on.
> 
> Full gallery (black background pics are from Jon):
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/117600618285187025883/GingaHonyaki?authuser=0&feat=directlink
> 
> 
> Video and review coming eventually....



I'm speechless !!! ...... I want one!!! :O


----------



## eaglerock

:spin chair:


----------



## scott6452

Wow! That looks incredible! Although now i want a honyaki! Thanks for that :biggrin:


----------



## eaglerock

I can't really see, but is the Kanji carved or painted ?


----------



## mano

Beautiful knife Justin.


----------



## mr drinky

Wow, that is a handful of sexy. Nice. Is the blade as colorful as it looks in the photos?

k.


----------



## Chuckles

I really like that one Justin! Looks like it was worth the wait.


----------



## Justin0505

eaglerock said:


> I can't really see, but is the Kanji carved or painted ?



Not carved. I looks like maybe etched and painted.


----------



## Justin0505

mr drinky said:


> Wow, that is a handful of sexy. Nice. Is the blade as colorful as it looks in the photos?
> 
> k.



It's actually even more rainbowy in person. It must be some kind of lacquer, because after a day of cutting, cleaning, and wiping, it's still as psychedelic as ever. 

It's also shown 0 reactivity, which is not typical of white steel.


----------



## chinacats

Probably want to strip that off...I believe Jon posted that it was to protect the blade from moisture in shipping, don't remember what it was, but may not be too food friendly? It is very psychedelic--I like.:biggrin:


----------



## JBroida

yeah... use acetone to remove that... the mirror finish will be much nicer, but the colors will be gone


----------



## Justin0505

JBroida said:


> ... but the colors will be gone



That depends on the quantity of acetone and ventilation of the space :dazed:

Seriously though, is there any harm in leaving it on for a bit?


----------



## JBroida

lol... no real harm in leaving it on other than splotchy patina development... however, 100% of knife makers will tell you to take it off before use


----------



## quantumcloud509

Nice, it would be very tempting to leave it on. Looks great!


----------



## JBroida

Justin0505 said:


> Did someone say Honyaki?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if I wanted to keep the JKI tradition of fustrating teases going, that's all I'd post :devilburn:
> 
> But, I can't keep a secret:
> 
> Gesshin Ginga custom Honyaki Suji / Suji-yuto
> 
> white #2
> 230mm custom profile and blade shape
> linen micarta "coke bottle" handle
> pinned boster (Jon says they these guys where the 1st to master that construction technique)
> 
> About a year in works, 11days shipping when USPS "lost track" of it for awhile, and I just unboxed it today and spent the past few hours cutting up everything I could get my hands on.
> 
> Full gallery (black background pics are from Jon):
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/117600618285187025883/GingaHonyaki?authuser=0&feat=directlink
> 
> 
> Video and review coming eventually....



not the first to master the technique, but the people that do it best IMHO


----------



## DSChief

*A Year in The Works!!!*, Is that a typical wait time to get a knife that is not in stock at the time you log on?


----------



## DeepCSweede

DSChief said:


> *A Year in The Works!!!*, Is that a typical wait time to get a knife that is not in stock at the time you log on?



A year can potentially be the wait time for a custom knife depending on the maker. Especially if you want something very specific.


----------



## Justin0505

Most of bigger name custom makers have wait lists of 1-2yrs + before they even START work on your order. 
For this knife i was working with a maker that already regularly produces semi-production type batches of knives. Many makers like them havd stopped taking custom orders just because its not worth the hassle and time away from regular production. 

After I spent a couple months bouncing design ideas of a (very patient) Jon, the estimated lead time on the actual knife making was just a few months. It turned out to be longer, but I still consider it a bargain both in time and money.


----------



## JBroida

this one was delayed more than usual for a variety of reasons beyond our control


----------



## DSChief

The last couple of posts scared the bajesus out a me, i was kicking around a project in my head of a 240 mm Kiristuke in Blue #1,
if it regularly takes that long I may have to give up on the dream


----------



## JBroida

let me shoot you a PM instead of derailing the thread


----------



## Lefty

That knife is gorgeous, Justin!


----------



## JohnnyChance

My apologies for the crummy cell phone camera usage.


----------



## chinacats

JohnnyChance said:


> My apologies for the crummy cell phone camera usage.



That's a better pic than I get with my nice camera! Sorry for the lack of knowledge, but what is that kanji? BTW, nice colorful patina starting there.


Justin, the hamon on that Ginga on looks awesome!


----------



## JohnnyChance

chinacats said:


> That's a better pic than I get with my nice camera! Sorry for the lack of knowledge, but what is that kanji? BTW, nice colorful patina starting there.



Yosihide 270mm Sujihiki from Maxim.


----------



## cclin

wow! beautiful hand carved kanji from Yosihide!! very nice...how do you like it??


JohnnyChance said:


> My apologies for the crummy cell phone camera usage.


----------



## C. Wallace

Looks like good. I am also interested in laser wa gyuto. When I was purchased it last time that was nose to tail hunters style which is I mostly like.


----------



## Justin0505

JohnnyChance said:


> My apologies for the crummy cell phone camera usage.



That carving is amazing, but you sir, are a tease.


----------



## DSChief

My very first, Gesshin Uraku 270 mm Yanagiba. As a newbie, Jon talked me down from one with a much bigger price tag. If this is considered entry level,
I can only imagine what the " Good Stuff" is like WOW. Have already allocated my next Pension Check for more in the Uraku line.


----------



## mainaman

JohnnyChance said:


> Yosihide 270mm Sujihiki from Maxim.


how do you like it, I like mine a lot.


----------



## JohnnyChance

mainaman said:


> how do you like it, I like mine a lot.



I like mine a lot as well. Great or above average cutter on most things, just feels smooth and natural to use, great handle, great f&f. Don't think this one will be dropping out of the rotation any time soon.


----------



## JKerr

View attachment 13187


Nothing flash, just old school, tried and tested favorites :knife:


----------



## Jbone

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pleue

wow! handle looks incredible, had a weird psychedelic thing going on in the bst forum pics. have fun!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

JKerr said:


> View attachment 13187
> 
> 
> Nothing flash, just old school, tried and tested favorites :knife:



Can't see the picture...


----------



## JKerr

That's odd, maybe to do with photobucket changing. I'll try again when I get home, it's a ks gyuto and sugimoto 7 anyway


----------



## schanop

Josh, give us a full review of sugimoto 7 vs sugimoto 6 please. Been looking at sugimoto 7 for a long long time, but hasn't pulled a trigger.


----------



## schanop

Yoshikane SLD sekisou sujihiki landed yesterday.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

That's a beauty Schanop!


----------



## Vladimir

My new Kato and new cutting board of sweet cherry


----------



## franzb69

my knife collection quivers at the sight of everyone else's =D


----------



## jackslimpson

Zensho Yoshikane 240mm Gyuto, burnt chestnut handle.




[/IMG]

This thing is so sweet. It's very thin. The OOTB edge is toothy and sharp. This is my 2nd Yoshikane. The first was a 240mm SKD hammered finish gyuto, a much stouter knife, though a great performer. 

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## gentlecook

Vladimir said:


> My new Kato and new cutting board of sweet cherry



looks awesome, and nice picture dude )

GZ!


----------



## brainsausage

The Kato Klub is growing :spiteful:


----------



## Basecadet

Just picked up my first Wa-gyuto, Konosuke HD2. Loving it so far.


----------



## chinacats

Basecadet said:


> Just picked up my first Wa-gyuto, Konosuke HD2. Loving it so far.



Pictures please. 

Cheers on the purchase.


----------



## Basecadet

Just snapped a quick one with my phone


----------



## kalaeb

I am very frustrated that you can take a better pic with your phone than I can with my camera. Nice knife, congrats.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

kalaeb said:


> I am very frustrated that you can take a better pic with your phone than I can with my camera. Nice knife, congrats.



+1

Congrats!

Looks great.


----------



## Lefty

They've become underdogs in these parts, but Konosukes are great knives. Very nice handle and ferrule combo, as well.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Lefty said:


> They've become underdogs in these parts, but Konosukes are great knives. Very nice handle and ferrule combo, as well.


+1


----------



## Basecadet

I still havent put it through anything heavy but I loved it right out the box. Light but not too light. Felt great in the hand considering its my first wa at 240mm, with my western handled knives I would always reach for my 210 over a 240. I had intended on getting the HD2 at 210 but i was too small, kinda felt like a large petty once I started handling it. The buffalo ferrule also caught my eye, all the others in the shop on ebony handles were very blonde, this one was a redhead.

Now its a slippery slope as I'm now looking at more and more wa handled knives. Next on my wish list is a replacement for my cheapy Usuba.


----------



## playford

Thinking of ordering a 150mm nashiji fujiwara terayasu petty. Cant decide on wa or western though. Should fill the gap between paring and 200mm wabucho and 240mm gyuto.


----------



## Kumar

schanop said:


> Yoshikane SLD sekisou sujihiki landed yesterday.



Nice...where did you buy it? I can't find it online anywhere, probably not searching properly.


----------



## miketayl0r

purchased a yoshi in skd from maxim in Jan. Purchase a stefan handle in hawaiian hala and african blackwood and made a custom saya in black palm


----------



## chinacats

miketayl0r said:


> purchased a yoshi in skd from maxim in Jan. Purchase a stefan handle in hawaiian hala and african blackwood and made a custom saya in black palm



All wood, no blade? Very nice wood though.

Cheers!


----------



## cclin

everything matching up well!! nice saya work.


miketayl0r said:


> purchased a yoshi in skd from maxim in Jan. Purchase a stefan handle in hawaiian hala and african blackwood and made a custom saya in black palm


----------



## EdipisReks

Lefty said:


> They've become underdogs in these parts, but Konosukes are great knives. Very nice handle and ferrule combo, as well.



i think price hikes are a big part of it. i really like my HD petty, and my White 2 Kono Suji (works a lot better for me than my Carter suji did, in fact!).


----------



## Customfan

Very nicely Done! congratulations... :hoss:


----------



## TamanegiKin

Enter the dragon v.2.0
Thanks to Dave for the awesome job he did and Mark for the sexy red eye Koa.
This thing looks killer in person


----------



## El Pescador

TamanegiKin said:


> Enter the dragon v.2.0
> Thanks to Dave for the awesome job he did and Mark for the sexy red eye Koa.
> This thing looks killer in person



Erik that looks amazing!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Waiting for this bad boy to arrive.....


----------



## labor of love

NO ChoP! said:


> Waiting for this bad boy to arrive.....


nice! whats the length?


----------



## NO ChoP!

4.7 sun (5 3/4" or 143mm)

I've been waiting for him to do some nicer handles on the non HG blades...


----------



## TamanegiKin

El Pescador said:


> Erik that looks amazing!



Thanks Judd
I'm really siked on it.


----------



## Lefty

Loving all if these, but I'm a Dragon guy, and the Carter looks incredible!


----------



## Chefdog

Mailman brought this to work today, 300mm Hiromoto AS suji. I immediately put it on the stones and went to town for an hour or so. Chosera 400 to thin a good bit and cut in a new bevel. Then JNS 1K and JNS Aoto, and a few swipes on BC loaded felt. I am very happy with the edge it took. Cleanly shaves (arm/leg), push cuts xerox paper all the way out to the last inch. I was cleanly cutting hanging c-fold towels (folded up all the way) when I was done. Relatively easy to get there too, most of my time was spent thinning and grinding away a little micro billing near the heel. Here's a couple pics, apologies for the bad lighting and my general lack of photographic skill.


----------



## El Pescador

What's the wood on the handle? Looks real good Chefdog.


----------



## Chefdog

Afzelia burl. That's what I was told. I'm not one to know anything about these things, but it looks great, and is nice and smooth and well done. Ill take some better pics in the light tomorrow, but unfortunately all the patina was ground off the edge during sharpening, but a minute with some wet/dry paper and I was able to get almost all of the thinning scratches out of the cladding. I'm happy I ended up with a 300 too, perfect length I think for a suji. I Need a big ass tuna loin to block out.


----------



## K-Fed

Lefty said:


> Loving all if these, but I'm a Dragon guy, and the Carter looks incredible!



Dave is working on my dragon gyuto right now also in red eye koa. So very stoked. Even though I've made a shift from carbon to semi stainless/ high end stainless at work the dragon is just too bad ass to keep out of rotation. Still want to try a ks gyuto but only if it was re handled I think.


----------



## Von blewitt

Forgecraft 10 inch chefs courtesy of Tom & Kato 170mm honesuki courtesy of Maksim



[/IMG]


----------



## gentlecook

very nice knifes

Congrats !!

please tell you impressions about Kato honesuki.
and how you want to use this on, like Deba or?


----------



## Von blewitt

gentlecook said:


> very nice knifes
> 
> Congrats !!
> 
> please tell you impressions about Kato honesuki.
> and how you want to use this on, like Deba or?



I already have a 195 shig deba, but I think the honesuki might be handy for smaller fish with the narrow tip. It's main use will be for duck, chicken & lamb.

I'll report back after it gets a good workout


----------



## marc4pt0

got this from Canada a few weeks ago. very happy to experience the "Shig difference". I now understand


----------



## Chefdog

marc4pt0 said:


> got this from Canada a few weeks ago. very happy to experience the "Shig difference". I now understand



Damn Marc! Seems like you're picking up something ridiculous every week, congrats. If you don't mind, I'm going to have to swing by and check out some of these blades one day :bigeek:


----------



## marc4pt0

And the infamous Mario


----------



## marc4pt0

Chefdog- come on over! Bring the "kids"!


----------



## Chefdog

marc4pt0 said:


> And the infamous Mario


Come on, now you're just rubbing it in!:knife:


marc4pt0 said:


> Chefdog- come on over! Bring the "kids"!


Compared to what you've got, my kids are gonna impress about as well as inbred dropouts!


----------



## marc4pt0

ha! Nonsense, let's just say I've had a couple lucky scores lately...


----------



## scott6452

Catcheside feather damascus 270ish suji. Insanely beautiful knife.


----------



## Jmadams13

Wow. Not normally a fan of dyed woods, but that blue goes great with the feather pattern. Nice score. Hope to see a review soon


----------



## orange

marc4pt0 said:


> And the infamous Mario



I'd like that knife. drool :biggrin:
Nice score!!


----------



## Zwiefel

scott6452 said:


> Insanely beautiful knife.



Exactly right...astonishing. Does it cut too?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Some big new additions for a few of you today...

I want them all!


----------



## playford

so thats what you were selling your stuff off for scott.

NICE!


----------



## Paradox

I was very fortunate to get my mitts on this one. I'll post some of my own pics when it gets to me.  :happymug:


----------



## bechler

Picked this up from Marko a few weeks ago. It has been simply incredible to use.


----------



## brainsausage

Von blewitt said:


> Forgecraft 10 inch chefs courtesy of Tom & Kato 170mm honesuki courtesy of Maksim
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Y'know- I don't think anybody's done a honesuki passaround lately. Just saying


----------



## bechler

275mm Marko Suji


----------



## don

bechler said:


> 275mm Marko Suji



Damn that's nice.


----------



## Steel in Texas

Wow, this is a dangerous place!


----------



## rdmalak

Here's my new 150mm Petty from Takamura. Clad R2 core at about 65-66 HRC.


----------



## pumbaa

Tojiro zen 210mm suji/petty. Need a petty and 210mm is perfect for what I am looking for and crappy wa handle will let me learn to rehandle it. Plus at 60 bucks with the dp steel its not a bad deal.


----------



## Paradox

Mail lady just dropped this little beauty off in my mailbox. It is REALLY nice.


----------



## Mike9

That's nice - mailman dropped this off at my house today -


----------



## Justin0505

oooooo! Luckyyyyy!


----------



## NO ChoP!

View attachment 13840
View attachment 13841

Fujiyama
Watanabe
Ealy
Carter


----------



## Lefty

Could've had a Marr....


----------



## NO ChoP!

Damn Morals! 
I dunno...this Fujiyama is a beast!
Are you going to put it up for sale eventually? (not that I have the loot currently...)


----------



## wellminded1

Butch Harner Bullnose, amazing. Going to put it through the paces this weekend.


----------



## Anton

Chop, What's the handle on the Watanabe?


----------



## Lefty

Mine is a 255mm suji/line knife/gyuto-hiki made by Heath Besch. It's random pattern 1095/1018 damascus, with a blackwood, copper and ironwood handle. It cuts amazingly well. I'm kinda in love....











Nice Harner, by the way!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Luke Snyder of Bloodroot Blades - 14 cm integral bolster petty - made from a car coil spring at HRc 60.5


----------



## Mike9

That's a sharp looking knife.


----------



## NO ChoP!

I think its marbled horn, ironwood spacer, dyed green camel bone ferrule...a little funky.


----------



## Corny357

Mr.Magnus said:


> Shun Bob Kramer Meiji 6"



Nice, too bad it's not real lol....


----------



## mainaman

Corny357 said:


> Nice, too bad it's not real lol....


What do you mean?


----------



## cwrightthruya

I bet it cuts "real" well and it's "real" pretty. :tease:


----------



## EdipisReks

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Luke Snyder of Bloodroot Blades - 14 cm integral bolster petty - made from a car coil spring at HRc 60.5



oooh, i like the looks of that!


----------



## brainsausage

Corny357 said:


> Nice, too bad it's not real lol....



You might have a gas leak in your dwelling sir...


----------



## Corny357

Sorry, didn't mean that the way it sounded. You know what I mean....google the name....:surrendar::knife::2cents:


----------



## Corny357

:surrendar Yea it's pretty, I guess imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.... Shun does make excellent knives though. My 2 dollar knife cuts "real" too... You're not getting the point. I apologize to the OP, I shouldn't have opened my mouth.


----------



## Corny357

Mr.Magnus said:


> Yeah I think the handle is great but the belly on this knife is Abit to aggressive for my personal liking. I got this knife very cheap and would not buy it for full price. But for the 100 bucks I paid new in box i could not argue.



Please see my posts above? I just don't see the point? I guess for 100 it makes more sense. Just cause I put a Mercedes emblem on my Volkswagen its not a Mercedes? Just sayin....wish there was a poser tag lol. Ok I'm done, flame away...


----------



## Corny357

brainsausage said:


> You might have a gas leak in your dwelling sir...



And you must be smoking crack sir, google the name...research before you comment... Totally valid statement.


----------



## Dave Martell

Corny357 said:


> And you must be smoking crack sir, google the name...research before you comment... Totally valid statement.




This troll has been banned.....please ignore his ignorance.


----------



## franzb69

just bought this knife, arrived the other day. picked it up at the courier:









































bought it at bladeforums off of an independent knife maker with the nick of gimmejr

he said it was AEB-L hardened to around 57-58RC, octagonal natural micarta handles with brass rivets. a bit on the thick side and softer hardness, but it's fine for what i need it for. =D

it arrived with micro chips on the edge, probably sharpened with a belt type thing. fixed that up quickly.

you guys are right about AEB-L, it's very fine grained and sharpens up real well. sharpens up very much like carbon. it cut me already. lol. i'll play around with it soon. i'll probably take round off the shoulders to help with the cutting. 

the handle's a bit on the small side but it's nice and comfy, decent grippyness for the size.

sorry for lots of pix.


----------



## Lefty

Microchipping at 57hrc? Weird.


----------



## franzb69

> Microchipping at 57hrc? Weird.



it was cheap so i really couldn't argue. lol.

he's getting his new stuff heat treated at a better place coz he says it might be due to bad heat treat from his previous guy.


----------



## pumbaa

seems really low rc on aeb-l


----------



## brainsausage

Dave Martell said:


> This troll has been banned.....please ignore his ignorance.



Thanks Dave!


----------



## franzb69

> seems really low rc on aeb-l



not much diff on sakai takayuki's aeb-l which is at 58rc. =D


----------



## Lefty

I blame Adam Marr for my love affair with AEB-L.

Here's my newest buy: forged from one piece of solid tool steel, and made in Rockford, Illinois. Beautiful!


----------



## Jmadams13

That's a nice looking hammer Lefty. True multi-purpose kitchen tool, lol


----------



## knyfeknerd

That hammer looks like it has a strong right-hand bias though.....


----------



## NO ChoP!

I wonder what its hardened to ...


----------



## marc4pt0

I wonder what tactical bacon tastes like


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

NO ChoP! said:


> I wonder what its hardened to ...



Probably 48 - 52 HRc.


----------



## skiajl6297

12" Dexter from Son. Cleaned it up, sharpened it and already nearly cut myself with it. Needs bolster work but man does it get sharp easy! Next to Ealy Parer for size comparison. Learning already! New Patina from ribeye!


----------



## Igasho

damn I can't wait to post mine in here! *still being made*


----------



## NO ChoP!

marc4pt0 said:


> I wonder what tactical bacon tastes like



Bacon is like making love.....some is better than others, but its still good.


----------



## Chefdog

marc4pt0 said:


> I wonder what tactical bacon tastes like



Cured and smoked VICTORY...


----------



## Jmadams13

Three little restoration projects from Lefty today. Gettin ready to break out the sandpaper and stones as we speak. Tom, your the man!


----------



## Jmadams13

skiajl6297 said:


> 12" Dexter from Son. Cleaned it up, sharpened it and already nearly cut myself with it. Needs bolster work but man does it get sharp easy! Next to Ealy Parer for size comparison. Learning already! New Patina from ribeye!



That dexter is sexy! I'm glad you got it, but I kick myself in the ass for not jumping on it when it was first offered, lol. Enjoy her, she's sure to take care of you for years to come


----------



## Lucretia

One new (to me) knife (Tanaka) and one new handle (from Dave on a Carter)--on a trial run and about to turn this mess into chili:


----------



## apicius9

Lucretia said:


> One new (to me) knife (Tanaka) and one new handle (from Dave on a Carter)--on a trial run and about to turn this mess into chili:



That looks great on all accounts - and can we please see a pic of the finished chili in the 'What's cooking?' section 

Stefan


----------



## chinacats

Posted in ODC, but figured they're new to me so guess I can put them here as well. :knife:











Vintage unknown bullnose, Henckels 102-12 and Dexter 48914
Small knife for size comparison is my 10" Sab.


----------



## stevenStefano

270 Carbonext with rosewood handle


----------



## Lefty

Before we leave for Vegas, here's a teaser. Rodrigue Mid-Tech, Prototype. Same specs, same grind, same steel.






It's a fantastic gyuto.


----------



## jayhay

A couple new ones for me. 240 Masamoto KS and a 9.5" Forgecraft. The Forgecraft came in very crappy shape, and I'm still working on it.


----------



## schanop

Finally Sab fever hit me.

NOS K Sabatier 25cm chef and 20cm slicer/petty. Good that they and a Heiji Carbon arrived at the same time this morning. Sabs were shipped from Melbourne on Thursday, and Heiji from Japan on Friday. Hard to beat Japan Post's extreme service.


----------



## Burl Source

Lefty said:


> I blame Adam Marr for my love affair with AEB-L.
> Here's my newest buy: forged from one piece of solid tool steel, and made in Rockford, Illinois. Beautiful!



I like the hammer.
Now you need to get someone to do a re-handle for it.
I'm thinking a nice D shaped handle in some Curly Koa. 
Maybe a Blackwood ferrule and end cap.


----------



## Von blewitt

schanop said:


> Finally Sab fever hit me.
> 
> NOS K Sabatier 25cm chef and 20cm slicer/petty. Good that they and a Heiji Carbon arrived at the same time this morning. Sabs were shipped from Melbourne on Thursday, and Heiji from Japan on Friday. Hard to beat Japan Post's extreme service.



Great scores Chanop! I would love to see a family shot of all your blades  we should organise a Sydney get together some time


----------



## RCG

skiajl6297 said:


> 12" Dexter from Son. Cleaned it up, sharpened it and already nearly cut myself with it. Needs bolster work but man does it get sharp easy! Next to Ealy Parer for size comparison. Learning already! New Patina from ribeye!



I have one of those Dexters, which I have had for about fifty years now.

I still use it for things like quartering cabbage.


----------



## schanop

Von blewitt said:


> Great scores Chanop! I would love to see a family shot of all your blades  we should organise a Sydney get together some time



Oh yes, sure, Sydney getting together sounds fun. But I will have to go down Merimbula way some time soon to try your cooking.


----------



## Lefty

Mark, I got to beat up the hammer a fair bit, around our trip to Vegas. We redid the powder room and there was no need to put my old Estwing through that torture.  A lefty d-handle, you say.........

By the way, my wife bought me a new work knife/EDC for my upcoming birthday. It hasn't arrived, but I'm a little more excited than I should be. I've wanted a Spyderco Tasman for a while, and now it's all mine!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

stevenStefano said:


> 270 Carbonext with rosewood handle



Nice to see a custom on a carbonext


----------



## Mike9

An old Goodell 10" Chef's knife no idea how old, but it's all better now. Son is right about the profile - it's a cat's tuchus.


----------



## Chefdog

Mike9 said:


> An old Goodell 10" Chef's knife no idea how old, but it's all better now. Son is right about the profile - it's a cat's tuchus.



Looks great, tell us about the handle.


----------



## NO ChoP!

That's bad tuchus for sure! Remember me if you ever get bored with her...


----------



## Mike9

The handle is dyed maple burl from Mark and some really old flame maple I've had for years. I ground the top of the tang and cut a groove for the handle to fit in after I attached the ferrule. I rounded the back then mated the back cap. Bit of a puzzler this one - but hey it's how I learn. 

I picked this little petty up from a guy in Hawaii. I swear it's honyaki - it looks the same as my Takagi, sounds the same on the stones and when I was rounding the spine and choil I could see no core even under magnification.






Here it is with my Takagi -


----------



## stevenStefano

keithsaltydog said:


> Nice to see a custom on a carbonext



Yeah I like it a lot, it compares very favourably to my Kono HD. Haven't had it long enough to really do a good comparison but it's been very good so far


----------



## chinacats

Mailman came today...one for me and one on pass-around--Thanks Salty!


----------



## schanop

cinacats, how come you have the three dots on your heiji (carbon?) and I don't ...

Only arrived yesterday ..


----------



## marc4pt0

Mike9 said:


> An old Goodell 10" Chef's knife no idea how old, but it's all better now. Son is right about the profile - it's a cat's tuchus.



I'd love to see some more of this handle, and knife as well. beautiful piece!


----------



## JBroida

Semi stainless has dots, carbon doesn't


----------



## schanop

Thank JBroo .. never noticed that until you pointed out ..


----------



## chinacats

Thanks Jon, I didn't know either.


----------



## JBroida

Not always the case but 99% of the time it is


----------



## K-Fed

Pierre Rodrigue mid tech gyuto


----------



## Iceman91

Couple of new blades, The Rader I have had for about a month, the Rodrigue I just got last week, and the handle on the shig is new courtesy of M. Henry.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8555739644/


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

I'm new to these parts, so forgive me if I'm jumping in too early.
Here's a 10" Dexter I bought for a dollar the other day. I sanded the handle flush and smoothed it out. Sanded off the rust as best I could and ground the finger guards off.
Then I paid a guy $10 to sharpen it on the EdgePro. Great knife.






I bought this unknown 12" carbon at the same time I got the Dexter. Haven't done anything to it yet. Seems like a nice piece of steel, but the handle sux noodles.


----------



## chinacats

Greetings Anti-Chrysler, you should also post these in the ODC thread in Lefty's forum. Congrats on the scores! I may suggest putting your next $10 towards a stone purchase though, it will make you very happy in the long run.

Cheers


----------



## Mike9

marc4pt0 said:


> I'd love to see some more of this handle, and knife as well. beautiful piece!



Here's what I got -


















Gotta have a 5150 inspired Saya for it as well - I made the pin from the same blue dyed burl.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

Thanks for the welcome. I'm still trying to decide what I want for sharpening. I'm not worried about my cheap knives, but I'm a little hesitant to try sharpening my Japanese knives myself. 
I am going to put a few strops together so I can maintain my edges for as long as possible between sharpenings.


----------



## marc4pt0

Mike9 said:


> Here's what I got ]
> 
> yep, that is gorgeous. Think you have just posted the final straw to motivate me to start my own project. Thank you, sir.


----------



## Mike9

Always glad to help - now get to work!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

This was a birthday present from my loving bride.
270mm Hiromoto AS. Gawd, what a fabulous knife!






Nice raw meat patina.:knife:


----------



## jimbob

240 Kato. The light exaggerating big ass spine. In a nutshell, its a cutting machine.


----------



## gentlecook

GREEAT sCoOrE !


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

I don't know whether or not Japanese is an efficient writing system, but the characters sure look cool on a knife blade.


----------



## Smith

My first decent knife just purchased a few days ago


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

Purdy.


----------



## Smith

The Anti-Chrysler said:


> This was a birthday present from my loving bride.
> 270mm Hiromoto AS. Gawd, what a fabulous knife!



Awesome knife!


----------



## Mike9

I have that same knife and it is wonderful. Have you put it to the stones yet? Thin it behind the edge some and you'll thank yourself.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

I don't have the skills (yet) to thin it out. Heck, I haven't even decided on stones yet.


----------



## wenus2

Few of us have, no matter how many we seem to try. "Deciding" on stones is a myth. 
My new theory: Just pick a couple and get after it.

That's a great knife to learn on as it will sharpen up nice for you even with imperfect technique, and it will also show a performance increase for your thinning efforts. Lots to be learned there.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

I suppose I'm gonna have to pick up some stones then.


----------



## schanop

Thank to KKF's BST. I have been able to replace this 270mm yanagiba:






with this 270mm yanagiba:






without much guilt :hula::hula:


----------



## Von blewitt

schanop said:


> Thank to KKF's BST. I have been able to replace this 270mm yanagiba:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with this 270mm yanagiba:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without much guilt :hula::hula:



Nice!!! I was wondering what you were making room for


----------



## Sambal

Wow, beaut! Well done!


----------



## RCG

Not as exotic as many of the knives here, but I am very happy with my Tanaka Sekiso Nakiri, Which I received on Wednesday.






iPhone 4 photo.


----------



## chinacats

That Tanaka looks nice, what is the length?


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

I've been eyeballing those Tanaka blades that MetalMaster carries for some time now. Seeing that one makes them even more tempting.


----------



## RCG

chinacats said:


> That Tanaka looks nice, what is the length?



It is the 165 mm. one, and it weighs 125 gm.


----------



## Mrmnms

RCG, It looks great. How do you like the performance?


----------



## cclin

is it VG-10 or blue#2??


RCG said:


> Not as exotic as many of the knives here, but I am very happy with my Tanaka Sekiso Nakiri, Which I received on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone 4 photo.


----------



## stereo.pete

I never thought I would enjoy using a nakiri until I received my Carter and now I understand how such a simple knife can be so fun to use. That Tanaka looks great by the way, thanks for sharing!


----------



## RCG

Mrmnms said:


> RCG, It looks great. How do you like the performance?



I really like it. The handle fits my hand perfectly, and it cuts virtually without effort. It is so thin and light that it just seems to be magical.

It is Blue #2. I don't know what the cladding is.


----------



## skiajl6297

Wow - thin! Rodrigue mid tech. Out of the box sharp. Profile lovely. #5. Next to Blazen 240.


----------



## franzb69

took a few months from ordering it and getting it made.... then shipping and corruption at it's best trying to "lose" my knife.... and it still arrives.... thank freakin' god.

nothing too special, my first deba, albeit just a small one. lol

120mm, pear skin finish, blue steel, and of course left handed, $43 plus $7 shipping, plus $12 bribe (instead of $50 tax, which is a load of crap!!!)


----------



## Stumblinman

New to me Takeda 240 just needs a little work.


----------



## pete84

schanop said:


> Thank to KKF's BST. I have been able to replace this 270mm yanagiba:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with this 270mm yanagiba:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without much guilt :hula::hula:



Ahhh... kitaeji... sweet!

Can't wait for the "old one" to arrive... 

Thanks Chanop!


----------



## schanop

pete84 said:


> Ahhh... kitaeji... sweet!
> 
> Can't wait for the "old one" to arrive...
> 
> Thanks Chanop!



Tracking number is alive, hopefully they get to you soon. And if you are looking for a good kamagata, you know where to look


----------



## riba

Showing off my newest knife




A Frosts Mora boning knife, isn't she a beauty? 

All jokes aside, I am actually impressed with the edge it takes (I didn't want to spend money on a knife we only occasionally use).
(it is Sandvik 12C27 stainless steel @ 58RC for 9 USD  ).


----------



## franzb69

frosts mora knives are pretty sweet knives. bang for the buck. if those things were only available where i'm at i'd have a whole set.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

riba said:


> Showing off my newest knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Frosts Mora boning knife, isn't she a beauty?
> 
> All jokes aside, I am actually impressed with the edge it takes (I didn't want to spend money on a knife we only occasionally use).
> (it is Sandvik 12C27 stainless steel @ 58RC for 9 USD  ).



Sounds pretty sensible. I guess not every knife needs to be a statement piece.


----------



## ejd53

I got two recently:


and





Randy and I have done a lot of talking lately:doublethumbsup:; I have more on order, but they'll be a while.


----------



## mc2442

Beauties!


----------



## don

wow


----------



## Chefdog

I really like his style of wa-stern bolster-less handles. Those are some beautiful knives, congrats.


----------



## Lefty

Randy makes done beautiful stuff. Very nice, indeed.


----------



## stereo.pete

That nakiri is one of if not the coolest I have ever seen.


----------



## etbenton

Masamoto KS-3124 Wa Gyuto 240mm
Masamoto KS-4216 Wa Petty 165mm
Shun Fuji Honesuki 5 1/2''

JCK Special Combination Whetstone (#1000/#4000)


----------



## jigert

Nice knives, etbenton! The board doesn't look that bad either!


----------



## Jmadams13

Let us know how you like that Shun. I was eyein up a used one the other day.


----------



## mpukas

More KS goodness!


----------



## etbenton

Thanks! The board has a crack in the back and was given to me for free. Works for me! 

I'm loving the KS. My first purchase of Japanese knives like this so I was shocked by the overall lightness, balance, and the edge of course. 

Haven't tried out the Shun yet, but I have some chicken legs that I am going to try deboning, should be interesting... I was least excited for the Shun, but I wanted a honesuki because I like to break down poultry, and it was listed as a $400 knife. Williams Sonoma had it for $150 so I jumped on it (looks like it is still at $150 if anyone is interested).


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## Jmadams13

Turbo, why the tease!!! Looks awesome. Pics of the pants?


----------



## cclin

The best "Germany" knife I ever used!! Tilman 245mm gyuto: Niolox steel, nice distal taper from 2mm-0.7mm, 70/30 asymmetry convex grind, extra thin behind the edge+tip & it cuts like dream:bigeek:
















new Mike Henry handle on my shig kasumi & shig kitaji with Marko handle


----------



## GLE1952

Great looking knife, can we expect a review?

Glen


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Nice new additions, Charles!


----------



## chinacats

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 14363



Wow! Now I see why the other one's went up for sale...that looks gorgeous!

:knife:

Charles, I'm intrigued by the Tilman, hope about a write-up?


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

The Tilman and the Sab are pretty sweet.


----------



## stereo.pete

Awesome knife, I especially love the handle on that Tilman.


----------



## mhenry

Those Tilman's are beautiful


----------



## stevenStefano

The handle on that Tilman is amazing. The profile of the blade looks very similar to a Watanabe


----------



## cclin

GLE1952 said:


> Great looking knife, can we expect a review?
> 
> Glen


My whole week is already booked!! I'll give Tilman gyuto a good test drive when I back from L.A 


Johnny.B.Good said:


> Nice new additions, Charles!





mhenry said:


> Those Tilman's are beautiful


thanks!!


chinacats said:


> Charles, I'm intrigued by the Tilman, hope about a write-up?



PM sent!



stereo.pete said:


> Awesome knife, I especially love the handle on that Tilman.





stevenStefano said:


> The handle on that Tilman is amazing. The profile of the blade looks very similar to a Watanabe



The handle's fit and finish, is outstanding! I always want a all nature materials handle & Tilman able made it exactly what I asked for!!
the blade profile is more like my DT custom, I desinge it for wider, flatten/low tip edge profile. Watanabe gyuto has more curly/hight tip edge profile.


----------



## stereo.pete

My first custom is a 7.5" Michael Rader boning knife in 52100 with Walrus Ivory handle.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Got to love a BONER Pete, and Pierre's are the best ;-)


----------



## WiscoNole

Jmadams13 said:


> Let us know how you like that Shun. I was eyein up a used one the other day.


my mom has the 8" chefs from that line. It's the best Shun I've used. great handle, much better blade shape than th Classics


----------



## stereo.pete

Mucho Bocho said:


> Got to love a BONER Pete, and Pierre's are the best ;-)



Ironically I have one ordered from Pierre as well. I am just waiting for my name to come up on the list.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

stereo.pete said:


> Ironically I have one ordered from Pierre as well. I am just waiting for my name to come up on the list.



Now that you have this one, will you have Pierre whip up something different?


----------



## stereo.pete

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Now that you have this one, will you have Pierre whip up something different?



The jury is still out on that, although Pierre's recent mention of a bullnose butcher's knife is tempting.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

For some reason, having two custom boning knives seems crazy to me, but having ten gyutos does not!


----------



## EdipisReks

Johnny.B.Good said:


> For some reason, having two custom boning knives seems crazy to me, but having ten gyutos does not!



heh, same, but i guess it depends on how much fish you have hitting your board every day.


----------



## augerpro

Asai Aogami nakiri. Love the finish!


----------



## bamin

So I caved and bought one. Been wanting some high tech stainless for a while. Konosuke ZDP189 240 mm gyuto. 

The handle is ebony wood with mango scales, nickel silver spacer, and black titanium ferrule. 

An observation, I've never seen such shallowly engraved kanji. Also, the wood of the handle has a peculiar smell (yes I sniffed the knife...)


----------



## stereo.pete

Word on the street is that you need blood diamonds to sharpen ZDP189 :viking:


----------



## bamin

Yeah, its going to be fun. Seems pretty shard OOTB though.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Congrats, Bamin.

I hope you'll update us on your impressions once you've had a chance to use it a bit.

Not sure I have ever seen titanium used for a ferrule before...


----------



## mc2442

I would imagine that nobody will judge the sniffing of the knife here


----------



## jimbob

no, considering swarf tasting is practiced a small sniff is normal!


----------



## Jmadams13

Umm... Swarf tasting?


----------



## bieniek

umm edge tasting?


----------



## bamin

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Not sure I have ever seen titanium used for a ferrule before...



Yeah, my first time too. Its made my Matt Deloso who is used by Mark.



jimbob said:


> no, considering swarf tasting is practiced a small sniff is normal!



So, what information do you get by tasting swarf?


----------



## jimbob

ha not me... i cant remember who it was, ill try and find it...


----------



## jared08

group photo of my purchases in the last 2 months or so. Still new to being a knife nut, but im slowly building a collection.




[/IMG]


----------



## franzb69

sweet collection jared....


----------



## Lefty

Looking good! 

I like that my shave soap tastes good, but swarf? Nah, that's too much like something that can land you on "My Strange Addiction". However, smelling wood, steel, etc is normal. I love the smell of my mahogany Uke, and I like the smell of W2 and 52100 when I'm sharpening it. 1095 on the other hand....


----------



## Chuckles

> Umm... Swarf tasting?




http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7809-Kato-27cm-chefs-knife-Maxim-delivers

Bieniek:



> Im not going into speculating what is it, but it tastes strange on stones.




I think this may be what is being referenced.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

I kinda like the smell of Pakkawood.


----------



## marc4pt0

Finally pulled the trigger, and now I'm kicking myself in the a** for not doing so sooner. Taming the Dragon. Been wanting one for a while, but just kept putting it on the back burner. I admit, after seeing Lefty's gussied up version (and for a split second thinking it was actually up for sale :fanning, I decided to just get my own and put that itch to rest. Oh yes, I will gussy mine up in due time, but what a fun knife! One of the sharpest OTB blades I've ever gotten.And my first Swedish steel to boot


----------



## chinacats

I too want a dragon, but still haven't pulled the trigger. Did you get a 240 or 270?


----------



## Lefty

Oh hell yeah!

Look at the Baby Dragon. So cute....  Seriously, I think you'll love it!


----------



## marc4pt0

Lefty said:


> Oh hell yeah!
> 
> Look at the Baby Dragon. So cute....  Seriously, I think you'll love it!



just tickle him on his wittle chinny chin chin



chinacats said:


> I too want a dragon, but still haven't pulled the trigger. Did you get a 240 or 270?



you should do it, pull that trigger. I almost regret waiting so long. It's a boy, and his name is Tim. Tim the Dragon. And he's 240.:bliss::bliss:


----------



## stereo.pete

Misono makes really solid knives. I purchased a set of 440's from Korin for my best friend's wedding and he absolutely loves them. They take an incredible edge, very easy to sharpen and the entire knife is super thin. Enjoy your new dragon!


----------



## Basecadet

Mailman just dropped of some shiny new goods from Del, 240mm Gyuto with African blackwood & Black Ash and a Paring with Cocobolo. Love them so far, can't wait to put them work.


----------



## Reede

Okay, not a knife, and the knives in the picture I've had since the fall. But the Boardsmith tabletop, ummm, I mean cutting board came today. 







Really cool. Thanks, David. 

Reed


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Reede said:


> Okay, not a knife, and the knives in the picture I've had since the fall. But the Boardsmith tabletop, ummm, I mean cutting board came today.



Monster! Dimensions?


----------



## Dave Martell

Yeah how big is that board?


----------



## Jmadams13

Beautiful board. I need to get me a board smith one of these days. My problem is I'm always broke, and would want a huge ass one, lol


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

Not knives, but I added some stones.
L to R, unknown, but likely 1000/4000 generic Japanese stone, Bester 500, Beston 1200, Suehiro "Rika" 5000. Those last three courtesy of the JKS three stone special. They add to my Franz Swaty 6000 oilstone, an oddball that I'm reasonably sure is a coticule, and a Norton 180 (finally found that damn thing). Now I just need to hone my technique. I just bought the cutting board, too. My first endgrain board, and it has me wondering, like so many other things, why the heck I waited so long to get one.


----------



## Jmadams13

Nice stones, and nice board


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

I wasn't 100% pleased with the board at first, it wasn't quite flat. It wasn't worth it to send it back, so I ran it through my neighbor's planer, now I'm pretty happy with it. If I had it to do over, I would have just spent a few more $ on a better board.


----------



## sharkbite111

Where'd you get the board? I had a horrible experience when I bought mine.

Chris


----------



## sharkbite111




----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

sharkbite111 said:


> Where'd you get the board? I had a horrible experience when I bought mine.
> 
> Chris



Bought it off ebay. Overall F&F was OK, just not properly flat. 
I figgered I was better off not to try and return it, what with eating shipping in two directions. It only took a few passed through the planer to get it straightened out, and I'm likin' it pretty good. Sure feels a whole lot better than the long grain board that it replaces.


----------



## sharkbite111

Carter 5.2 sun funayuki and Terayasu Nashiji nakiri w/Tim Johnson rehandle


----------



## sharkbite111

I bought mine from chopbloc.com and it is a great looking/feeling board but the customer service and runaround I got was brutal!! Also, there is a pretty good sized defect in the bottom of the board but like you, I don't believe its worth the trouble of trying to return it. Looks good and feels good, so i'll just keep it 

Chris


----------



## Reede

Its 18 x 24, 3 inches thick. There was a pic of it in Boardsmiths thread offering it, but it didn't look as large there as there was nothing for reference. This is a nice, BIG board.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

Reede said:


> Its 18 x 24, 3 inches thick. There was a pic of it in Boardsmiths thread offering it, but it didn't look as large there as there was nothing for reference. This is a nice, BIG board.



That's a hell of a board! I don't know where I'd even store a board that big.


----------



## Reede

I think I'll be leaving it out in a semi-permanent spot.


----------



## capid1

New 240mm kiritsuke gyuto in CPM-154by Butch Harner . She's a beaut to look at and use!


----------



## Lefty

Nice knife! Holy crap, that looks like one I just sold. I had to take a second look.


----------



## capid1

I just got it from Butch yesterday


----------



## schanop

It is a battle of single bevel honesuki. Kato arrives, Zensho Yoshikane must go.


----------



## Lefty

I'd the Kato actually noticeably better?


----------



## schanop

Probably not much for my usage. I have a few more Yoshikane knives and just want to try one kato.


----------



## Lefty

Glad you could decipher my mysterious message. And thanks for the candid answer.


----------



## GlassEye

I just got this K Sabatier 12" carbon chef from the Sabatier Factory Outlet in Yemassee, SC, a nice little shop packed full of French steel. This photo is after slicing two chicken breasts.


----------



## Lefty

Now that is nice!


----------



## jackslimpson

jared08 said:


> group photo of my purchases in the last 2 months or so. Still new to being a knife nut, but im slowly building a collection.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Those Tojiro Shirogami's are sure great. Mine take crazy edges.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jack


----------



## jared08

Really love the tojiro at its price point! It was my first carbon blade and didnt want to spend a lot on something i may or maynot have liked. It had a few grind issues which through several sessions on the stones i worked out. I also stripped the kurouchi finish off it last night and am starting to polish the blade.. got the idea after looking at this..http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/11648-Who-says-you-can-t-polish-a-turd


----------



## chinacats

GlassEye said:


> I just got this K Sabatier 12" carbon chef from the Sabatier Factory Outlet in Yemassee, SC, a nice little shop packed full of French steel. This photo is after slicing two chicken breasts.




Love the Sabatier blue--nice blade!


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## Lefty

I never had you pegged as a Starbucks drinker.


----------



## franzb69

only thing i have on starbucks are their tea and cheesecakes. =D


----------



## turbochef422

I really don't like Starbucks coffee but when I'm desperate I'll drink one of there cold coffee things. But I've been to an actuall Starbucks maybe twice.


----------



## Beohbe

Knives I've bought in the last month or so, left to right:
Del Ealy paring
Del Ealy 150mm petty
Devin Thomas 260mm ITK western gyuto
Konosuke 270mm sujihiki (picture taken before I polished it)
Tojiro 270mm ITK bread knife
CCK 1303 cleaver


----------



## jigert

Some great steels you've acquired there, beohbe!


----------



## Beohbe

Thanks jigert! No "buyer's remorse" for any of them, that's for sure. 

And here's a pic of the Konosuke after I polished it up with some wet/dry automotive sandpaper and some Flitz:


----------



## Lefty

Send me the DT. I'm not even going to pretend it's crap, like we tend to. I'm just asking you for it. Thank you


----------



## Beohbe

Lefty said:


> Send me the DT. I'm not even going to pretend it's crap, like we tend to. I'm just asking you for it. Thank you



Lol! Maybe when I'm done with it... :wink:


----------



## NO ChoP!

Before I turned to the Wa side, that DT was very high on my list. I think the DT western is one of the nicest looking out there.


----------



## Beohbe

NO ChoP! said:


> Before I turned to the Wa side, that DT was very high on my list. I think the DT western is one of the nicest looking out there.



This is probably my favorite thing about this knife:







Where the handle & bolster meets the choil, it's ground to better fit a righty. It's still pretty comfortable in the left hand, but it just _melts_ into a good right-handed pinch grip. The handle itself is a pretty symmetric coke bottle, so it works equally well for a right or left-handed hammer grip. I love this knife.


----------



## wellminded1

Konosuke hd 240 and 210. just putting them through the paces now. Really enjoying them.


----------



## cclin

240mm Rader & Gengetsu


----------



## Lefty

wellminded1 said:


> View attachment 14600
> Konosuke hd 240 and 210. just putting them through the paces now. Really enjoying them.



Those look familiar.  How're they working out? Happy with the edge? Man those are nice.


----------



## Reede

cclin said:


> 240mm Rader & Gengetsu


Very cool. Hope you enjoy yours as much as I'm enjoying mine. 

Reed


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

All of those are beautiful.


----------



## Mike9

That Rader is just sick - 

I bought a Tojiro bird's beak turning knife. Problem - I kept stabbing myself with the point by the choil. Solution - a rehandle of course. Nice knife that is a great peeler and for detail work. I didn't like the skimpy wa handle - I like this much better it fits the palm nicely and no stabby.
















Sorry about the size - my photo editor is on vacation today for some reason.


----------



## cclin

I like the handle; did you make it yourself?? nice job!!


----------



## Von blewitt

Awesome handle Mike! That would be awesome for a boning knife!


----------



## Dave Martell

Reminds me of a carving knife - nice work Mike.


----------



## marc4pt0

Ok, can we discuss this patina here? It looks a lot like one I've done before on a zKrameer by doing patterns with mustard, doing each pattern (or layer) one at a time, allowing each time to set for 2hrs.



cclin said:


> 240mm Rader & Gengetsu


----------



## cclin

yes, you're correct! this is forced patina done by Micheal Rader. you have option to choose either "satin finish" or "mustard finish" on Rader's knife.


----------



## Mike9

How did the mustard patina smell when it arrived?

Yes I made that handle the other day - that was a fun one. I've been making my own mosaic pins too, but am design limited to what I have on hand. I can knock one out in @ five minutes now.


----------



## NO ChoP!

wellminded1 said:


> View attachment 14600
> Konosuke hd 240 and 210. just putting them through the paces now. Really enjoying them.


I use this exact same combo. No matter what else i get, these two remain my go-to kit.

Nice grabs!


----------



## cclin

Mike9 said:


> How did the mustard patina smell when it arrived?



I can't smell anything from mustard patina finish blade...no metal or iron odor! Rader's mustard finished rock, beautifulul layer pattern with mirror like finished.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

cclin said:


> I can't smell anything from mustard patina finish blade...no metal or iron odor! Rader's mustard finished rock, beautifulul layer pattern with mirror like finished.



If you are forcing a patina like that, polish the blade with 0000 steel wool and camellia oil to get that smooth finish.

Rick


----------



## cclin

Pensacola Tiger said:


> If you are forcing a patina like that, polish the blade with 0000 steel wool and camellia oil to get that smooth finish.
> 
> Rick



Rick, thanks for the tip!! I'll try that next time.


----------



## marc4pt0

that I did not know, which might explain why my forced patina did not stay so "beautiful" for too long. I took pics, but still trying to find them...


----------



## clayton




----------



## El Pescador

clayton said:


>



You got hosed....


----------



## jai

never seen a sab that looks like that is it fake ?


----------



## GlassEye

clayton said:


>



I just came in here to post the same thing. :lol2:


----------



## panda

dt itk 270 wa


----------



## Mike9

Nice!!


----------



## Dave Martell

clayton said:


>




:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

These are all fairly recent aquisitions.


----------



## WiscoNole

KS 165 petty


----------



## ejd53

Bill Burke 253 mm custom Gyuto. Got this baby today:bliss:













Still can't believe it was for sale. Just cut a lot of waiting list time. :knife:


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

Purdy.


----------



## mpukas

bamin said:


> So I caved and bought one. Been wanting some high tech stainless for a while. Konosuke ZDP189 240 mm gyuto.
> 
> The handle is ebony wood with mango scales, nickel silver spacer, and black titanium ferrule.
> 
> An observation, I've never seen such shallowly engraved kanji. Also, the wood of the handle has a peculiar smell (yes I sniffed the knife...)



Sick blade. Congrats! This is not a honyaki, is it?


----------



## mpukas

marc4pt0 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger, and now I'm kicking myself in the a** for not doing so sooner. Taming the Dragon. Been wanting one for a while, but just kept putting it on the back burner. I admit, after seeing Lefty's gussied up version (and for a split second thinking it was actually up for sale :fanning, I decided to just get my own and put that itch to rest. Oh yes, I will gussy mine up in due time, but what a fun knife! One of the sharpest OTB blades I've ever gotten.And my first Swedish steel to boot


 
Thanks for posting this  I never paid much attention to Misono knives, and didnt realize this line has such a great shape. 

Does anyone know anything about the steel  hardness? 

Ive been itching for a 210 yo-gyuto (yeah, I know the 210s have the flower, not the dragon) for a while as general allrounder, and this is now a contender


----------



## Dave Martell

That Burke is sweet!!


----------



## turbochef422

Over the years that misono dragon 240 gyuto is my most used knife. I still use it. For some reason it's fun to cut with just like the ks is. 
Love the Burke. Congrats on the buy and hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ejd53

Thanks, I have no doubt that I will.


----------



## Mrmnms

Love to see some action shots of a few of your beauties Ed.


----------



## rdmalak

Here is my eagerly awaited Mid-tech. Just arrived yesterday.


----------



## sharkbite111

How is the mid tech to use? It looks wicked nice!

Chris


----------



## rdmalak

I like it so far. It's very different from the other gyuto that I have so there is an adjustment to be made there before I can really say how I feel about it. Once I got it honed it's better than OOTB. The handle is a little bigger than I'm used to but I'm starting to like it the more I use it.

All of these are just my very newb feelings about this knife so far. I have a feeling that I am going to like it a lot once it grows on me.


----------



## Lefty

That Burke is outrageous! Congrats, Ed!

The Dragon is...well, the Dragon.  You can get a 210 without the flower, but c'mon...the Dragon!

And finally, check out the grind on the Rodrige midtech! Hot damn.


----------



## ejd53

That midtech is sweet. :ubersexy:


----------



## rdmalak

:happy3:Thank you all! Give it up for Pierre for providing us all with his goodness. :happy3:


----------



## chuck239

View attachment 14700
:doublethumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## stereo.pete

Chuck239, your picture = fail


----------



## rdmalak

You're picture didn't work


----------



## K-Fed

rdmalak said:


> Here is my eagerly awaited Mid-tech. Just arrived yesterday.


Makes me really miss mine. I hope it makes it to Pierre and back to me safe n sound. Nice knife for sure.


----------



## rdmalak

I hope you get your knife back soon K!


----------



## chuck239

Hmmm.... I posted it from my phone and it works on my computer. Let me try again...


----------



## chuck239

View attachment 14702


How about now?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

chuck239 said:


> How about now?



Picture works fine now, but what are we looking at?


----------



## Don Nguyen

That is one super flat and thin grind!


----------



## K-Fed

Don Nguyen said:


> That is one super flat and thin grind!



If we're talking about the Pierre.... A Sakai grind/ blade is a Ferrari, and the Pierre mid tech is an arial atom. Both very bad ass but in very different ways.


----------



## rdmalak

That's awesome K! You must watch Top Gear.


----------



## Don Nguyen

K-Fed said:


> If we're talking about the Pierre.... A Sakai grind/ blade is a Ferrari, and the Pierre mid tech is an arial atom. Both very bad ass but in very different ways.



The Pierre _and_ the one chuck posted are incredibly thin. Chuck's looks completely flat though.

And that's a fantastic analogy for the Pierre to the Atom.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

No love at all for my crummy Fujis....


----------



## marc4pt0

nothing crummy about the Fuji mate. in fact I really enjoy mine.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

I'm really liking the 6" gyuto, it's kind of become my go to knife in the kitchen.


----------



## rdmalak

Here is a side by side of the Mid-tech to the Masakage that I have. Quite the difference!! I have been thinning the Masakage a bit.


----------



## DevinT

chuck239 said:


> View attachment 14703
> 
> View attachment 14702
> 
> 
> How about now?



Is that a Burke?

Hoss


----------



## Lefty

Wow, rdm. Crazy and awesome comparison shot!


----------



## chuck239

Don Nguyen said:


> That is one super flat and thin grind!



I don't think it as flat as it looks but I could be wrong. I do not have the knife in hand yet but I do have a different style of knife made by the same maker and it is very thin behind the edge (looks kind of similar) but is not flat ground. And the other knife by this maker is probably my best cutter....

-Chuck


----------



## Don Nguyen

Wow rdm, I second Lefty's comment. Insane difference. Does that Masakage wedge?

Also, who's the maker Chuck? Looked like of like a Burke like Devin said, or maybe, maybe a Rader?


----------



## rdmalak

Don Nguyen said:


> Wow rdm, I second Lefty's comment. Insane difference. Does that Masakage wedge?/QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah it does on thicker things like large onions, sweet potatoes, etc. It's got some good heft to it.


----------



## marc4pt0

Finally! Been wanting this guy for quite a while now. Scored off eBay. Sorry for the crummy phone pics!


----------



## daddy yo yo

very nice score!


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

Is that a clad blade?


----------



## Lefty

You got it, eh? Awesome!!!


----------



## Jmadams13

Looks sweet. How's it cut? Kinda makes me sad, as I just got my email regarding my refund


----------



## EdipisReks

The Anti-Chrysler said:


> Is that a clad blade?




look at the edge.


----------



## marc4pt0

The Anti-Chrysler said:


> Is that a clad blade?



yes sir, it is The clad



Lefty said:


> You got it, eh? Awesome!!!



Finally! I was so excited to get this puppy to work this morning, maybe too excited...



Jmadams13 said:


> Looks sweet. How's it cut? Kinda makes me sad, as I just got my email regarding my refund



She cuts VERY nicely. All too nicely. Wiping the blade dry, towel got snagged on heel and she bit me. Took a beautiful little chunk right off the tip of my finger. Haven't sliced a finger in a Long time.... eh, at least we know each other a little better now. Finger has a bandaid, finally stopped bleeding, but doesn't hurt at all. Very sharp number. And I still love her.


----------



## marc4pt0

I posted this question in the wrong thread last night (idiot!)-not too sure if this question warrants an entirely new thread (if so don't hesitate telling me) but I'm curious about the San Mai construction-I'm wondering how far the carbon steel goes up the blade. I ask because I want to round the spine more but don't want to expose more carbon underneath. Any thoughts?


----------



## DevinT

With the stainless clad the core runs from the edge to the spine. It is about 35-40% of the thickness. On his KU stuff it doesn't run all the way to the spine.

Hoss


----------



## marc4pt0

Sounds like I shouldn't bother rounding off the spine then. Small detail on an otherwise great knife! Thanks for the input, Hoss!


----------



## JohnnyChance

what is your concern with exposing more carbon at the spine?


----------



## stereo.pete

The knife is never truly yours until it tastes your blood.



marc4pt0 said:


> yes sir, it is The clad
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! I was so excited to get this puppy to work this morning, maybe too excited...
> 
> 
> 
> She cuts VERY nicely. All too nicely. Wiping the blade dry, towel got snagged on heel and she bit me. Took a beautiful little chunk right off the tip of my finger. Haven't sliced a finger in a Long time.... eh, at least we know each other a little better now. Finger has a bandaid, finally stopped bleeding, but doesn't hurt at all. Very sharp number. And I still love her.


----------



## JPizzzle

After months of searching and looking at a ton of choices, here's my new baby! Should arrive in he mail tomorrow 

Rodrigue custom 240 western gyuto in cpm154, ground thinner, stainless bolsters with curved face for comfort, redwood burl handle w/mosaic pins. Beyond excited! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## stereo.pete

The Pierre Gyuto looks beautiful, simple and elegant. I am extremely jealous though, I am still waiting for my name it come up on this list. The more I wait the more changes I make to what type of knife I want, it is maddening lol.


----------



## mhlee

This was delivered just now. Thanks, Maksim! 

View attachment 14806


----------



## stereo.pete

mhlee said:


> This was delivered just now. Thanks, Maksim!
> 
> View attachment 14806




Picture attachment Fail!!!


----------



## jigert

Ouff! Nice one, Jpizzzle!


JPizzzle said:


> After months of searching and looking at a ton of choices, here's my new baby! Should arrive in he mail tomorrow
> 
> Rodrigue custom 240 western gyuto in cpm154, ground thinner, stainless bolsters with curved face for comfort, redwood burl handle w/mosaic pins. Beyond excited! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## JPizzzle

Thx fellas .


----------



## mhlee

stereo.pete said:


> Picture attachment Fail!!!



My bad. Here they are.


----------



## mpukas

Shigefusa kitaeji yanagiba? Beauty!


----------



## wenus2

Oh damn Mike, thats sexy.
Nice pick up.


----------



## stereo.pete

270 or 300mm? There's just something magical about Shig's. Congrats!


----------



## schanop

Oh you got another 300 Shig Kitaeji? Maxim delivered again  How's the other 300 kitaeji yanagi?



mhlee said:


> My bad. Here they are.


----------



## mhlee

schanop said:


> Oh you got another 300 Shig Kitaeji? Maxim delivered again  How's the other 300 kitaeji yanagi?



Thanks, guys. 

This is a 300 mm kitaeji yanagiba. I haven't posted other knives that I've bought (although I will post the 270 Gesshin Hide Yanagiba) because the other knives that I've bought are somewhat readily available and I don't care to necessarily show what I've bought. 

But, I decided to purchase a Shigefusa Kitaeji Yanagiba last year after talking with a number of people, and, because Iizuka-san is getting older and production is sporadic. These really are amazing looking knives in person. I was actually quite shocked. 

I'll likely not use this knife for a while though. I just purchased that 270 Gesshin Hide Yanagiba which I'll be using as my primary yanagiba. (That knife is badass. Jon let me use his once and I was totally hooked.)

Schanop - I don't have the other one yet. 

I'm definitely now more interested in single bevel knives made by certain makers before they stop making knives. After learning from Jon how to take care of single bevel knives and sharpen them, I've begun to appreciate them more and more. I also wanted to purchase a couple of Jin knives this year, including a 300 mm yanagiba this year, but, unfortunately, it looks like they'll have to wait for the time being.


----------



## jimbob

Awesome. Shig kitaeji 300 yanagiba and 270 gyuto are next for me....


----------



## mhenry

This is what I have picked up over the last couple months


----------



## Hattorichop

That cleaver is bad a$$!!!


----------



## G-rat

Mike, what's the knife on the bottom and what's the knife on top?


----------



## Von blewitt

G-rat said:


> Mike, what's the knife on the bottom and what's the knife on top?



Bottom knife is a 270 Fowler suji
Top is Yoshikane SKD 240mm Gyuto


----------



## mhenry

Thanks Huw



Von blewitt said:


> Bottom knife is a 270 Fowler suji
> Top is Yoshikane SKD 240mm Gyuto


----------



## chinacats

Not a new knife, but to me it's just as good. Got this from the Boardsmith earlier today and couldn't be happier!

Only wish I could take a better pic...


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Nice board,what wood is it?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

keithsaltydog said:


> Nice board,what wood is it?



+1

Mahogany?


----------



## chinacats

Johnny.B.Good said:


> +1
> 
> Mahogany?



Thanks and yes, it is mahogany. It is a bit darker than the photo suggests, but believe that is due to the flash.


----------



## DSChief

additions since Feb.

Kochi 270mm Migaki Wa-Gyuto










Some germans, the 4 incher is my poor mans deba, got all 3 on Amazon for roughly the same $ as one single edge.





these 2 are WIP i'm hand grinding down the bolsters & trying to thin W/ 400 & 600 NC stones


----------



## gentlecook

> these 2 are WIP i'm hand grinding down the bolsters & trying to thin W/ 400 & 600 NC stones



not bad for first time ! 

and nicy group of little fry's Meridians =)


----------



## sharkbite111

Awesome looking board, Chinacats!! Looks huge 

Chris


----------



## skiajl6297

DSChief - how are you liking the Kochi? Mine should be arriving any day now! (Kurouchi 270).


----------



## DSChief

Very sharp out of the box, feels much bulkier than i had envisioned, nose is fatter , it's like waving around a Scottish broadsword.
Slices very good, I portioned out a pork loin & a pair of Tri-tips. No patina yet, I'm guessing the blade is coated, will pick up a pint
of Acetone on my next homeDepot run & give it a wipe down. For my next blade I've got to hunt around for a gyuto/yani
hybrid. tall at the heel. minimal belly, low tip & a more pronounced spear point. if there is such a beast


----------



## dannynyc

That Richmond Ultimatum is a beast. Is the blade really 285mm?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

chinacats said:


> Thanks and yes, it is mahogany. It is a bit darker than the photo suggests, but believe that is due to the flash.



That's what I thought,I have the 16"x22" mahogany,clean & oil it according boardsmith instuctions.It gets pretty dark after oilings,best board I have ever owned:biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyChance

DSChief said:


> For my next blade I've got to hunt around for a gyuto/yani hybrid. tall at the heel. minimal belly, low tip & a more pronounced spear point. if there is such a beast



That does not ring any bells. Usually the ones with lower tips aren't that tall at the heel. Actually sounds like a santoku minus the spear point part.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Fowler


----------



## JohnnyChance

NO ChoP! said:


> Fowler



There ya go!


----------



## cclin

DSChief said:


> I've got to hunt around for a gyuto/yani
> hybrid. tall at the heel. minimal belly, low tip & a more pronounced spear point. if there is such a beast


sounds like TC blade to me, 51mm heel high, 99/1 asymmetric grind & 95/5 asymmetric edges, flat & low tip edge profile


----------



## Gravy Power

So I have no idea how this already arrived, but it was a nice surpise to come home to tonight...






Kochi Migaki, 240mm. Quite humbling as a rookie sharpener to see how much I have to learn, thanks for the promp delivery and razor sharp edge Jon!

edit: and sorry for the crappy iphone pic


----------



## DSChief

cclin said:


> sounds like TC blade to me, 51mm heel high, 99/1 asymmetric grind & 95/5 asymmetric edges, flat & low tip edge profile



that's getting closer, tip is right: but no dimples. less neck in front of ferule, 57mm at heel 50/50 grind , steel needs to be AS or 1.
and I want it for 450.00 or less


----------



## Chefget

-Michael
:rofl2:


----------



## sachem allison

These just came in, been waiting a long ass time but, well worth it. Can't give you too many details as I haven't really received any. These are the only ones in existence and they are bad ass.
suji maybe around 9 inches w2 or o1 don't remember. Myrtlewood and something else
gyuto 1095 3.5mm thick or so 210mm or so. koa, musk ox and something else, copper tube rivets
petty 15n20 maybe 5in with flame box elder I do believe.

These are all western handled Mike Davis knives. They cut like a breeze, been using them all day. love em.
Thanks, Mike


----------



## Lefty

Holy hell, those Davis knives are amazing!


----------



## JohnnyChance

That suji profile is badass. Nice job Mike and nice additions Son!


----------



## skiajl6297

Kochi 270 V2 wa gyuto. 





Next to Rodrigue 240 mid tech. 





Thin where it counts!





Loving it so far!


----------



## kalaeb

sachem allison said:


> These just came in, been waiting a long ass time but, well worth it. Can't give you too many details as I haven't really received any. These are the only ones in existence and they are bad ass.
> suji maybe around 9 inches w2 or o1 don't remember. Myrtlewood and something else
> gyuto 1095 3.5mm thick or so 210mm or so. koa, musk ox and something else, copper tube rivets
> petty 15n20 maybe 5in with flame box elder I do believe.
> 
> These are all western handled Mike Davis knives. They cut like a breeze, been using them all day. love em.
> Thanks, Mike



Ahh, that is who has been monopolizing all of MD's time....beautiful knives.


----------



## G-rat

Hot Damn!! Nice Blades, Son.


----------



## Lefty

kalaeb said:


> Ahh, that is who has been monopolizing all of MD's time....beautiful knives.



I may or may not have a few coming as well....


----------



## sachem allison

been waiting a year plus myself so. it wasn't me.lol


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

Chefget said:


> -Michael
> :rofl2:



That's the first I've seen of those! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## sachem allison

JohnnyChance said:


> That suji profile is badass. Nice job Mike and nice additions Son!



it is quite comfortable considering that the handle is actually quite shallow, It gives you more knuckle clearance. At first I thought it would fatigue your fingers holding on to a handle that shallow but, Mike makes up for it by making it extra wide so, it fills up your hand and gives you something to grip onto. I like it a lot, its very comfortable almost relaxing to hold. The blade is fairly substantial in thickness maybe 3+mm and is not overly flexible it has heft to it and the weight does the work for you. cuts everything like butter.


----------



## NO ChoP!

That's an awesome trio. The makers mark is pretty awesome, too!


----------



## marc4pt0

From Will, 240 workhorse gyuto


----------



## marc4pt0

DSChief said:


> For my next blade I've got to hunt around for a gyuto/yani
> hybrid. tall at the heel. minimal belly, low tip & a more pronounced spear point. if there is such a beast








maybe give Will Catchside a glance?


----------



## marc4pt0

Marko practice 260 suji
(once again, I apologize for the crappy phone pics)


----------



## DSChief

I was lusting over the last batch of 3 Will had up on his website, went there at least twice a day wanting to pull the trigger *SO BAD*,
Now I'm kicking myself in the Butt for not buying the 240 & 270 at the same time. I've been budgeting some cash every month
out of my navy pension so the money was available, just couldn't let go of it.


----------



## marc4pt0

yeah.... I find myself going back to that thread and his webpage several times, saying to myself "no way, man. Not going to happen". Then he offered up that sale price, so that coupled with late night bad math I found myself going for it. But then reality kicked me and I found out that my currency app on my phone (and myself) had made a $50+ error, but by that time I was already in it. 
it's not a "light knife" by any stretch. Got some great heft to it. Very solid feel, big handle, thick spine, tall where it counts and pointy narrow where it needs to be. And nothing sticks to it.


----------



## Lefty

I'm really liking that Catcheside!


----------



## ejd53

I just got the 210 from that group and can't wait to use it, assuming I can pry it from my daughter's fingers; she has an attachment to it. If it cuts anything like the Red Shark 200 I got, it's a killer; and mar4pt0 is right, nothing sticks to it, great release.


----------



## statusquo

Love the Catcheside


----------



## Mike9

I picked up a one/two punch. An oder Regent Sheffield 10" chef and a sweet, large carbon fork - something I really do need. Handles are already off, spine/edges rounded, fork sharpened, shined and I forced a patina on both today. Here is before -


----------



## Birnando

Here is another Shigefusa I just received from Maksim at JNS.

It is a 300mm Yanagiba Damascus.
I've only just done my first Sushi-dinner with it, and it did not dissappoint


----------



## chuck239

A leftie Shig???? I had no idea...

-Chuck


----------



## Birnando

chuck239 said:


> A leftie Shig???? I had no idea...
> 
> -Chuck



Yeah, a Shigefusa can be made the right way
I ordered it a while ago, and it arrived within the estimated time I was given at the time.
From other makers and vendors there seems to be a 50% markup on a leftie, but not on this one..


----------



## Mr.Magnus

If Hendrix could take a righthanded guitar and flip it and string it upside down, why cant you knife-lefties do the same and put the edge on the spine? :rofl2:


----------



## Lucretia

Joining the Forgecraft club--along with an Old Hickory and Regent. Wasn't planning on this many, but got them in lots on sale, so what's a girl to do?






​


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Lucretia said:


> Wasn't planning on this many, but got them in lots on sale, so what's a girl to do?



You did what you had to do. Go big, or go home. 

Now, what are your plans for them?


----------



## Justin0505

Wow that chef's has more steel left on it than any other I've seen. Aside from the rust, it looks almost new.


----------



## Mike9

What's a girl to do??? Why buy a drill press of course. Maybe pick up a sander too while you're at it. Welcome to the dark side . . . make two handles and call us in the morning - :lol2:


----------



## Von blewitt

12" dexter green river butcher knife, I needed something a bit bigger to take apart the Tunas we've been getting, here it is next to my 240 Shig. I'm pretty happy for 42 bucks


----------



## Lefty

I love those Western Shiges!


----------



## schanop

Von blewitt said:


> ... next to my 240 Shig ...



Oh cool shoes. Where did you get your shoes made?


----------



## Anton

I want a western Shig!


----------



## Ephern




----------



## mpukas

Lefty said:


> I love those Western Shiges!



+1


----------



## Lefty

Now that's a first post!


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

Ephern said:


>



Custom handled Hiromotos?


----------



## Ephern

The Anti-Chrysler said:


> Custom handled Hiromotos?



Takeshi Saji, ironwood, R-2 (240mm, 90mm).


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

OOooooooohh. Nice.


----------



## stereo.pete

I think that I might be the only one in the world who is not a fan of Shig's Western handle.


----------



## Birnando

stereo.pete said:


> I think that I might be the only one in the world who is not a fan of Shig's Western handle.



No, you are not


----------



## DeepCSweede

stereo.pete said:


> I think that I might be the only one in the world who is not a fan of Shig's Western handle.



One of two Pete. I am with you on the lack of love on the Shig Western. I didn't love the standard WA on my 240 either - that's why I had Marko give it some love. Surprisingly, I don't mind the Miroshi Deba Shig handle though.


----------



## NO ChoP!

That ironwood on the Sajis is very nice!


----------



## cclin

stereo.pete said:


> I think that I might be the only one in the world who is not a fan of Shig's Western handle.



lus1:count me in too!!


----------



## daddy yo yo

me too. those shigefusa western handles are a deal-breaker!


----------



## Ephern

NO ChoP! said:


> That ironwood on the Sajis is very nice!



I think so. I don't know a whole lot about knives, just did a bit of research and ended up with those. I'm very pleased, they seem extremely well made and do their job well.


----------



## JohnnyChance




----------



## cclin

ok! let me guess:chin:.... Zensho White#2 Chopper made by Yoshikane:groucho: Am I right??:crossfingers: 


JohnnyChance said:


>


----------



## JohnnyChance

cclin said:


> ok! let me guess:chin:.... Zensho White#2 Chopper made by Yoshikane:groucho: Am I right??:crossfingers:



Yup. Ironwood handle by Twistington. Kasumi (not KU) finish.


----------



## RRLOVER

stereo.pete said:


> I think that I might be the only one in the world who is not a fan of Shig's Western handle.



I hated the western handle on the shigi but I felt it cut WAY better them the Wa.......I sure miss that stinky bastar d


----------



## stereo.pete

I love that chopper Johnny.


----------



## Customfan

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2052_zps29b11384.jpg


----------



## Mike9

Western boning knife and a small EDC project from Alabama Damascus.


----------



## K-Fed

Nothing crazy. A 6 inch stainless sabatier boner vintage Abercrombie and Fitch that still had the factory edge. After a little interweb search it was apparently made for a and f when a and f was still just a department store in NYC. Though I could be wrong.


----------



## labor of love

a vintage A and F chefs just sold for almost $200 on ebay last week. i think it was stainless too.


----------



## K-Fed

labor of love said:


> a vintage A and F chefs just sold for almost $200 on ebay last week. i think it was stainless too.



I was one of the knuckle heads that was bidding on it ;-x. Thought the max that I was willing to spend was a little lower than what it went for. I was really surprised when it sold for what it did. I thought I had it in the bag.


----------



## Reede

New paring knife from Scott McGhee of Guinea Hog Forge. O-1 and antique ivory micarta, 3 inch blade. Feels very nice in the hand, I'l post back a bit more after a week or so of use. 
Shown next to my Rader parer for size comparison.


----------



## Mike9

That McGhee looks sweet and so does that Rader.


----------



## Von blewitt

Can't wipe the grin off my face
    



[/IMG]


----------



## franzb69

wow von, wow.


----------



## turbochef422

That thing is insane.


----------



## cclin

:bigeek: now, you made me really jealous!:wow: beautiful hamon & handle(Honduran Rosewood??)


Von blewitt said:


> Can't wipe the grin off my face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## Von blewitt

Presentation grade Brazilian rosewood


----------



## schanop

Do you have a chef table at your place with all the knives on display? :-D


----------



## barramonday

Wow Huw , Can't be too many of those in OZ.


----------



## Patatas Bravas

What's the maker on this, Von Huw?


----------



## Lucretia

That looks like one stunningly beautiful piece by Bill Burke.


----------



## jimbob

Saweeeet!


----------



## Dusty

Wow Huw, nice Burke. 
I'm impressed.


----------



## Von blewitt

barramonday said:


> Wow Huw , Can't be too many of those in OZ.



You might be right. Could explain why the guys in customs decided they wanted to play with it for nearly a month !


----------



## chinacats

^^ Sweeeeeet Burke!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## ggg16902002

It's Just AMAZING!!


----------



## eaglerock

Wow !! What a monster!! congratulations Huw


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Nice score, Huw!


----------



## ejd53

Von blewitt said:


> You might be right. Could explain why the guys in customs decided they wanted to play with it for nearly a month !



That's easy, wouldn't you if you were in customs? :biggrin:


----------



## dannynyc

My new Konosuke Funayuki Gyuto, 270mm, standard ho handle.


----------



## Lefty

barramonday said:


> Wow Huw , Can't be too many of those in OZ.



They're a dime a dozen up in Canada, though.


----------



## marc4pt0

dannynyc said:


> My new Konosuke Funayuki Gyuto, 270mm, standard ho handle.



I likely!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

dannynyc said:


> My new Konosuke Funayuki Gyuto, 270mm, standard ho handle.



I really like the profile.

Congrats!


----------



## Mike9

Is that a lefty handle? Kono's are great I really like the one I have.


----------



## Mike9

Nice NOS 10" Olde Forge with a great profile. Never had an edge on it . . . till now -


----------



## dannynyc

Mike9 said:


> Is that a lefty handle? Kono's are great I really like the one I have.



Not a lefty, the handles are symmetrically octagonal. For some reason the kanji is on the back side, not sure why.


----------



## Justin0505

Mike9 said:


> Nice NOS 10" Olde Forge with a great profile. Never had an edge on it . . . till now -



Nice, a "new", old knife. Where'd you find that little gem?


----------



## ggg16902002

received new knives recently, the first one:
Criollo knife made by Ariel Elias Salaverria (AES), Cable damascus (1085), 200mm cutting edge, 390mm overall length, 42.54mm high at the heel, 5.48mm - the spine at the heel, weights 576 grams.
The handle is made of a deer stag with handmade decorated cable pins 1", 3/4", 1/2" and 3/8".


----------



## ggg16902002

The second knife:
Machida Isshi Santoku knife,175mm cutting edge, 287mm overall length, 49.1mm high at the heel, 3.5mm - the spine at the heel, weights 186 grams. Blade material: Takefu V1 steel, Machida handmade 32 layers nickel kitaeji


----------



## NO ChoP!

That cable knife is crazy! 

I wish I could perform Jedi mind tricks on all of you to convince you to sell me your knives!

"You WILL sell Chris your new knife..."


----------



## Justin0505

Wow, some really pretty new additions there GGG! That's the first time I've looked at a santoku in a long time and had a gut "I want that" reaction.


----------



## bieniek

That santoku looks awesome


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Murray Carter 5.8 sun SFGZ-RH funayuki, white steel core, with a cottonwood burl handle by Butch Harner.


----------



## ejd53

I just got a couple:

First, the DT 240mm San Mai Gyuto with "spicy white steel" core:

View attachment 15372


Well, the second one is not a kitchen knife, but I thought this would be fun.










It's an old one, made by Michael in 2008 when he was still a journeyman smith, but was in a private collection and is in new condition. The specifics are: 

Type: Utility knife 
Steel: 52100
Handle: Spalted and curly maple 
Blade length: 6.00 in.
Total length: 11.25 in.
Blade width: 1.20 in.
Blade thickness: 0.17 in.
Item weight: 7.12 oz.

I guess I should ask Michael about the free sharpening, lol.
I really need a 12 step program. :IMOK:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

ejd53 said:


> Well, it's not a kitchen knife, but I thought this would be fun.
> 
> 
> View attachment 15367
> 
> 
> It's an old one, made by Michael in 2008 when he was still a journeyman smith, but was in a private collection and is in new condition. The specifics are:
> 
> Type: 6 inch utility knife
> Steel: 52100
> Handle: Spalted and curly maple
> Blade length: 6.00 in.
> Total length: 11.25 in.
> Blade width: 1.20 in.
> Blade thickness: 0.17 in.
> Item weight: 7.12 oz.
> 
> I guess I should ask Michael about the free sharpening, lol.
> I really need a 12 step program. :IMOK:



Image not viewable, I'm afraid.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Those are gorgeous...


----------



## ejd53

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Image not viewable, I'm afraid.



They are working for me...hmmm...:eyebrow:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

ejd53 said:


> They are working for me...hmmm...:eyebrow:



Working for me now. Don't know why I couldn't see them before.


----------



## ejd53

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Mrmnms

Great score Ed, and such a "bargain" !


----------



## Lefty

Love the Harner pimped Carter, and the Rader JS knife. How awesome is that?!?

DT = Sexy Bastard


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Getting close to #1000 post and 100 pages, 100.000 views on this Thread :groucho:


----------



## NO ChoP!

Thanks Magnus. Great thread. Should be a sticky.


----------



## Anton

Lets see if I can break 100 pages... 

Giving Damascus a shot - Ealy 240 is the new guy in this picture... Don't mind the massive Takeda next to it...


----------



## Anton

Darn, ok, here it goes... 100 pages


----------



## marc4pt0

That Del 240 looks absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jimbob

View attachment 15401
View attachment 15402

Sakai Takayuki Aonikou(Yasuki Blue 2) Ebony Handle 195mm Kama Usuba courtesy of Keijiro Doi.


----------



## Vladimir

Sakai Takayuki Ginsanko wa Gyuto 240 and Takeda Suji 270


----------



## ejd53

Love the Suji, the Gyuto aint too bad either.


----------



## knyfeknerd

jimbob, your pics aren't working.


----------



## Vladimir

​


ejd53 said:


> the Gyuto aint too bad either.



one of the best knife he cuts not worse Shigefusa knives


----------



## ejd53

Anton said:


> Lets see if I can break 100 pages...
> 
> Giving Damascus a shot - Ealy 240 is the new guy in this picture... Don't mind the massive Takeda next to it...



Isn't it supposed to be "Pay no attention to the massive Takeda behind the curtain!"?


----------



## NO ChoP!

Those higher ended Takayukis are pretty nice...


----------



## Vladimir

I'll finish it 
Itinomonn wa petty 165


----------



## Anton

It is indeed, never thought I'll be into Damascus but it is a very nice knife, very thin, and great fit and finish. Somehow not reacting as well as I want it to my current stones set up but It could have been me, so more stone work to do. I need to get that edge to talk to me a little more...



marc4pt0 said:


> That Del 240 looks absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jimbob




----------



## sachem allison

Mine is a Don Nguyen 210 line gyuto.


----------



## sachem allison

forgot one


----------



## sachem allison

The other one is a Tonu Arrak prototype custom made for me


----------



## mano

Son, you better be coming to the ECG with them!


----------



## Notaskinnychef

quick question, just saw a Kasumi 9 inch chef knife for sale locally (altho i can only find 8 and 10 online) for sale at 86.50 Cad. I have yet to see the condition of the knife, but was wondering what you guys think about the price? here is the link, skinny on the info i know lol

http://www.usedvictoria.com/classif...with-32-layers-super-stainless-blade_19730935

as the normal Kasumi markings are not visible in the picture, I am wondering if its been thinned? or just sanded? no idea lol. I don't need another knife, but am thinking for a friend who is looking at getting a decent knife, and with this being local, I was wondering if i should mention it to him, or just get him to get a CN like i did, thanks


----------



## marc4pt0

sachem allison said:


> forgot one




I'm really, REALLY digging this line gyuto by Don!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Yah, the Nguyen handles are very intriguing with their angles, and the splash of color in this one is stunning.


----------



## mpukas

jimbob said:


> View attachment 15416
> View attachment 15415


 Nice - details?


----------



## jimbob

see previous page... havent got this photo thing sussed!


----------



## Soso

Goko Hamono 21cm. White #1. Love.


----------



## chinacats

Nice knife, and cool owl on the board!


----------



## turbochef422

Jmjones slicer


----------



## Dusty

Great handle on that slicer.


----------



## mhenry

For me, this might be the perfect gyuto


----------



## ejd53

Really sweet!


----------



## Burl Source

Not a kitchen knife but a new box cutter.
Didn't buy it, the maker sent it as a gift.
I know the maker as Smitty. Not sure of his real name.
He has been here a few times and thought I needed a better box cutter.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Tell Smitty i need one!


----------



## Don Nguyen

mhenry said:


> For me, this might be the perfect gyuto



What specifics make this one so good?


----------



## cclin

congratulation! I like HD2's profile. is that 270mm? what is heel hight?


----------



## Mike9

I have an HD gyuto with kiritsuke profile and it's an amazing knife. Thin, great balance, great grind and great steel. For a 270mm knife it's so easy to work with.


----------



## K-Fed

mhenry said:


> For me, this might be the perfect gyuto



Looks like it would be pretty close to perfect for me as well. Love that profile.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Funiyuki 270? Nice! You know I'm an HD fan...

My coworker just picked up a 240 Funi HD2, and is loving it.

When's it getting some new Mike Henry shoes?


----------



## Lefty

Yeah, Mike, you got a nice one. I say keep the handle boring and let it be, just to make it different.


----------



## bathonuk

Itinomonn Kurouchi Deba 190mm.


----------



## gentlecook

bathonuk said:


> Itinomonn Kurouchi Deba 190mm.



nice finish dude )


----------



## NO ChoP!

This should be on the way to me shortly via Mr. Henry

I forget the exact handle details; maybe Mike can chime in...streaky ebony? Horn ferrule and cap...

270 Yoshikane SKD suji

I've been long suji-less for months...can't wait!




:knight:


----------



## Chefget

Nice Suji!!

-Michael


----------



## bathonuk

gentlecook said:


> nice finish dude )



Thanks gentlecook. It is red aoto finish and 5 minutes of unknown grey fingerstone. There is a milion scratches but picture doesn't show that.


----------



## eaglerock

Sakai Yusuke 300mm white#2 yanagiba


----------



## EdipisReks

i don't have it quite yet, so this is just a preview:


----------



## mhenry

50mm Charles. Its the profile and steel that work so well for me



cclin said:


> congratulation! I like HD2's profile. is that 270mm? what is heel hight?


----------



## K-Fed

Mike Davis suji in 1095, with differential tempering/ hamon.


----------



## labor of love

K-Fed said:


> Mike Davis suji in 1095, with differential tempering/ hamon.


Way to keep it classy kfed!


----------



## Dave Martell

Another nice looking one from Mike. :cool2:


----------



## schanop

Continuing the Heiji theme from ER: this bubby left Japan in May, and will be here in June.


----------



## EdipisReks

schanop said:


> Continuing the Heiji theme from ER: this bubby left Japan in May, and will be here in June.



very nice! how large is that? i'm really hoping mine goes out soon, as he's making the saya for it now.


----------



## schanop

EdipisReks said:


> very nice! how large is that? i'm really hoping mine goes out soon, as he's making the saya for it now.



I asked for Sugimoto #7 size, so this should be 220x110 and about 550g+ . Most likely, on Monday I will know it first hand ^_^


----------



## EdipisReks

nice


----------



## EdipisReks

mine just shipped. is three Heijis enough?


----------



## schanop

Possibly, but you can always add his SS KU damascus and single bevel ones to your collection.


----------



## EdipisReks

i think next will be a yanagi, but not until next year (gotta get a new Shig, and a Mizuno honyaki first).


----------



## mhenry

270mm Carter suji


----------



## vai777

Justin0505 said:


> Did someone say Honyaki?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if I wanted to keep the JKI tradition of fustrating teases going, that's all I'd post :devilburn:
> 
> But, I can't keep a secret:
> 
> Gesshin Ginga custom Honyaki Suji / Suji-yuto
> 
> white #2
> 230mm custom profile and blade shape
> linen micarta "coke bottle" handle
> pinned boster (Jon says they these guys where the 1st to master that construction technique)
> 
> About a year in works, 11days shipping when USPS "lost track" of it for awhile, and I just unboxed it today and spent the past few hours cutting up everything I could get my hands on.
> 
> Full gallery (black background pics are from Jon):
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/117600618285187025883/GingaHonyaki?authuser=0&feat=directlink
> 
> 
> Video and review coming eventually....



nice handle....looks like a cross between the Hattori forum knives and Phil Wilson's stuff.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

AS some of you know I am a hopeless Japanese carbon steel junkie.When I saw the Yoshimitsu Tatara forged Tamahagane steel knives being folded many times & wt. clay forming a true Hamon on a PBS show.I researched these kitchen knives,the best price by far was in my own backyard at A-Frames.I bought a Aritsugu 270 Blue steel Yanagi fr. Takeshi about 5 yrs. ago.He was in Japan when I tried to contact him,when he came back,I checked the Yoshimitsu out & bought it.The brothers that forge the Tamahagane have many yrs. of skill & use the steel for high end limited production Kitchen knives.Most Tamahagane is used for swords,small amount for KIt. knives.






Some Veg. prep.using a razor sharp Tamahagane Yoshimitsu,I took it to a 8K edge & stropped it on leather.Brings out the true Hamon.Takeshi says this steel is in a class of it's own & has great edge holding.I paid 365.00 for it,admit I bought it because of the lore of the forging tech.,rareness,& the steel itself.The blade is very lite & flys thu food.I usually let my carbons patina,but this blade I wash & dry well & use my sword kit to polish it & use clove oil.


----------



## rdmalak

Here's the newest addition to my kitchen. My thinned Hiromoto 240 w/ etch.














It takes a superb edge and is nice an hefty feeling in the hand. Love it so far!


----------



## Dave Martell

Did you thin & etch that yourself?


----------



## mhlee

EdipisReks said:


> i think next will be a yanagi, but not until next year (gotta get a new Shig, and a Mizuno honyaki first).



Come over to the other single bevel side . . . :knife:


----------



## rdmalak

Dave Martell said:


> Did you thin & etch that yourself?



Yes I did. It is very rudimentary and will eventually be coming to you for a proper job once the funds are saved.


----------



## EdipisReks

mhlee said:


> Come over to the other single bevel side . . . :knife:



heh, i have a Yoshihiro white 2 300mm yanagi, but it had some grind issues and was the first single-bevel i ever sharpened, so it'll never really be good. i think i'd go with a 270, for the replacement.


----------



## labor of love

keithsaltydog said:


> AS some of you know I am a hopeless Japanese carbon steel junkie.When I saw the Yoshimitsu Tatara forged Tamahagane steel knives being folded many times & wt. clay forming a true Hamon on a PBS show.I researched these kitchen knives,the best price by far was in my own backyard at A-Frames.I bought a Aritsugu 270 Blue steel Yanagi fr. Takeshi about 5 yrs. ago.He was in Japan when I tried to contact him,when he came back,I checked the Yoshimitsu out & bought it.The brothers that forge the Tamahagane have many yrs. of skill & use the steel for high end limited production Kitchen knives.Most Tamahagane is used for swords,small amount for KIt. knives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Veg. prep.using a razor sharp Tamahagane Yoshimitsu,I took it to a 8K edge & stropped it on leather.Brings out the true Hamon.Takeshi says this steel is in a class of it's own & has great edge holding.I paid 365.00 for it,admit I bought it because of the lore of the forging tech.,rareness,& the steel itself.The blade is very lite & flys thu food.I usually let my carbons patina,but this blade I wash & dry well & use my sword kit to polish it & use clove oil.



the OCD in me justs wants to wipe the food off that blade before it patinas! nice knife BTW


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> Did you thin & etch that yourself?





rdmalak said:


> Yes I did. It is very rudimentary and will eventually be coming to you for a proper job once the funds are saved.




I want you to know that I was asking only to confirm your efforts which I find amazing - congrats on the work!


----------



## Justin0505

vai777 said:


> nice handle....looks like a cross between the Hattori forum knives and Phil Wilson's stuff.



its one of the best handles I've ever used. It's one of those where you pick it up and just say "ahhh" and then, after a few hours, you still say "ahh"


----------



## rdmalak

Dave Martell said:


> I want you to know that I was asking only to confirm your efforts which I find amazing - congrats on the work!



Wow! Thank you! That's very kind of you. I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## Lefty

I'm with Dave. It looks clean and really well done!


----------



## stereo.pete

Justin0505 said:


> its one of the best handles I've ever used. It's one of those where you pick it up and just say "ahhh" and then, after a few hours, you still say "ahh"



Justin, that knife is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## EdipisReks

keithsaltydog said:


> AS some of you know I am a hopeless Japanese carbon steel junkie.When I saw the Yoshimitsu Tatara forged Tamahagane steel knives being folded many times & wt. clay forming a true Hamon on a PBS show.I researched these kitchen knives,the best price by far was in my own backyard at A-Frames.I bought a Aritsugu 270 Blue steel Yanagi fr. Takeshi about 5 yrs. ago.He was in Japan when I tried to contact him,when he came back,I checked the Yoshimitsu out & bought it.The brothers that forge the Tamahagane have many yrs. of skill & use the steel for high end limited production Kitchen knives.Most Tamahagane is used for swords,small amount for KIt. knives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Veg. prep.using a razor sharp Tamahagane Yoshimitsu,I took it to a 8K edge & stropped it on leather.Brings out the true Hamon.Takeshi says this steel is in a class of it's own & has great edge holding.I paid 365.00 for it,admit I bought it because of the lore of the forging tech.,rareness,& the steel itself.The blade is very lite & flys thu food.I usually let my carbons patina,but this blade I wash & dry well & use my sword kit to polish it & use clove oil.



can you tell us more about that knife?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Because Hawaii has a large Japanese population our PBS station has alot of programs about Japan.This show was about these 4 brothers in their 80's forging Tamahagane & it showed the process of making a blade like the one I bought.The blade itself has little imperfections,a few tiny pits,expected in a pounded & folded custom Tamahagani blade.I do not mind this,to me it gives the blade character.

If you go on A-Frames Santoku link the 175mm Yoshimitsu is the blade I bought it has pictures.It actually is about 180mm.Not typical Santoku similar to one of Stepan's small Carters.Very thin behind the edge,assem. to the right.It came wt. a page of authen. in Japanese,I cannot read Japanese,so I had a friend translate it for me.Takeshi gives info. on the blade site


----------



## mainaman

Itinomonn cleaver (on the way)
custom handle by Max.


----------



## Von blewitt

Shig kitaeji 300 Yanagiba & 210 Deba 
from Takeshi


----------



## EdipisReks

beautiful!


----------



## Brad Gibson

Love the shigs!


----------



## schanop

"Ho Ho Ho" ...... visit Merimbula, we must.


----------



## stereo.pete

Oh those Shig's, nice purchase!


----------



## gentlecook

congrats with Shiges!

these two.. very nice companions.

forward - waiting for your kasumi yanagi in BST =)


----------



## schanop

Heiji Semi Stainless Chuka arrived on Monday. Haven't got time to play around with it yet, just a quick photo shoot for now.

This chuka turns out to be somewhere between sugimoto #6 and #7, at 520g and a good tapering heel to tip and spine to edge.


----------



## dmccurtis

That's lovely. I really like the saya.


----------



## labor of love

yeah, i like the saya too.


----------



## JKerr

That's a beauty. Very keen to hear your thoughts on it once you've had the time to play around.


----------



## Justin0505

Von blewitt said:


> Shig kitaeji 300 Yanagiba & 210 Deba
> from Takeshi



Woah! Quite a pair... Hard enough to find one of thoes knives, let alone 2 at the same time. Are the sayas from shig too? I like how they match the single bevel.


----------



## stereo.pete

Not a kitchen knife but could definitely be used for some outdoor cookery. I picked this up one night from knife maker James Terrio out of Knoxville after I had a few to many beers and my spending inhibitions and disappeared. The price was awesome, she's made out of O1, has a tapered Tang with G10 grips and came with a simple leather sheath.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

schanop said:


> Heiji Semi Stainless Chuka arrived on Monday. Haven't got time to play around with it yet, just a quick photo shoot for now.
> 
> This chuka turns out to be somewhere between sugimoto #6 and #7, at 520g and a good tapering heel to tip and spine to edge.



Nice cleaver & Saya,been watching Australia's First 4 Billion Years on PBS,did not realize how rich the geology of Aus. is until I watched that series.Even Dino bones in Opal.


----------



## HHH Knives

stereo.pete said:


> Not a kitchen knife but could definitely be used for some outdoor cookery. I picked this up one night from knife maker James Terrio out of Knoxville after I had a few to many beers and my spending inhibitions and disappeared. The price was awesome, she's made out of O1, has a tapered Tang with G10 grips and came with a simple leather sheath.
> 
> James makes a great knife and is a good guy! Congrats on that one! Not a bad booze and buy! you could of done worst. lol


----------



## Don Nguyen

James is great and makes some awesome knives. I learn a lot from him from other forums.


----------



## stereo.pete

Thanks Randy and Don, I agree James does make a nice knife, especially for the price! Other than some finishing details in the handle, the blade is perfect. I will definitely keep an eye out for more of this when they become available.


----------



## stereo.pete

I just received an email, a new opportunity popped up and I jumped, updates will coming in the near future, stay tuned!


----------



## Brad Gibson

New to me / used 270 suji from Mano



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

stereo.pete said:


> I just received an email, a new opportunity popped up and I jumped, updates will coming in the near future, stay tuned!



I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask you to elaborate a bit more here. 



Brad Gibson said:


> New to me / used 270 suji from Mano



Nice looking knife, Brad, congrats.


----------



## Von blewitt

stereo.pete said:


> I just received an email, a new opportunity popped up and I jumped, updates will coming in the near future, stay tuned!



Pear?


----------



## Brad Gibson

I think Kaleab did the handle, I'd like to know what materials were used. It seems like copper spacing but I don't know the wood material.


----------



## marc4pt0

Big fan of Marco Pierre White. Devil in the kitchen one of my favorite "kitchen" books


----------



## stereo.pete

Von blewitt said:


> Pear?



Indeed, I saw a beautiful Pear and I had to take a bite!


----------



## Von blewitt

I can't blame you!!! If I didn't pick up those Shigies this week I would have jumped on it!! Nice score


----------



## labor of love

just scored this vintage F. Dick slicer off ebay last week. More of a modest purchase this time, but im still real happy with it. plus the logo is really cool.









not the best pics, just using my iphone, and theres still some cleaner stuck in the logo, but trust me, in person its pretty nice.


----------



## JKerr

Excuse the crap pic. Teruyasu Fujiwara cleaver and petty.

Picked up some vintage Sabatiers too, so pics of them to follow soon. 

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## labor of love

JKerr, could i trouble you for a choil shot of that cleaver? have you weighed it yet? i would like to hear your thoughts after youve had a chance to use it some.


----------



## kalaeb

Brad Gibson said:


> I think Kaleab did the handle, I'd like to know what materials were used. It seems like copper spacing but I don't know the wood material.



Brad, sorry for the late response, the handle is ironwood with copper spacers.


----------



## JKerr

labor of love said:


> JKerr, could i trouble you for a choil shot of that cleaver? have you weighed it yet? i would like to hear your thoughts after youve had a chance to use it some.



View attachment 16085


Next to a Konosuke #6, Fujiwara on the left.

Weighs 535g so I guess I guess it's closer to a #7 in weight but the geometry is a bit closer to a #6. Actually pretty thin behind the edge but there's not a dramatic taper from the spine to the edge....if that makes sense, kinda contradictory. F+f is okay, pretty much what I expect from a cleaver; choil and spine are a little rough, handle is decent but not great, arrived with a great edge but there is a small wave near the heel, not a big deal though. It'll go on the stones later so hopefully that'll fix itself.

I'll post some more thoughts after I've sharpened and used it.

I should add, I bought straight from Fujiwara's website. He took a few days to confirm my order, but shipping was quick and I even got a free Fujiwara branded tea towel for keeping my knives dry :happymug:

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## JKerr

Sorry, here's a better pic.


----------



## stereo.pete

Teaser...


----------



## stereo.pete

240mm forged integral 52100 gyuto from Michael Rader! 












Pictures do not do this knife justice. Thanks Michael!!!


----------



## Burl Source

Mustard never looked so good. Congratulations on the beautiful Rader.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Man that handle looks like glass.


----------



## cclin

Congratulations! this make me want to order second Rader knife from Michael......


----------



## Nasr

Never Met a Rader I didn't Like!

Congrats ..pear wood is pretty


----------



## Lefty

It's official. I'm gonna be late for work now that I have to change my pants.


----------



## Patatas Bravas

Great photos (with marble background) and beautiful knife. The handle looks perfect.


----------



## NO ChoP!

wet pants + fireman = extra layer of protection....


----------



## sashae

Added a Masamoto KS 165mm petty to my 240mm... some visible sharpening scratches fresh out of the box, but I imagine I should be able to put together a great polish. Love these knives...


----------



## Patatas Bravas

stereo.pete said:


> Teaser...



Love this shot


----------



## Reede

Very, very sweet. Love the pear wood, this is the first knife I've seen it on. Although it looks like your knife had an encounter with mustard sandwich. I've had mine about 6 months now, love it more every day, but it sure is neat to see Michael's work developing. He's just getting better and better.


----------



## stereo.pete

Thanks guys! I couldn't pass up on this offer from Mr. Rader. His blades are my very first custom knives and let's just say the bar has been set very high for all of the others in the future.


----------



## Dave Martell

Oh that's sweet Pete!


----------



## Lefty

You make me very, very glad I'm on his list, and have been for a couple months.


----------



## Von blewitt

240 migaki Gyuto from Hinoura San
From So Yamashita 



[/IMG]


----------



## Don Nguyen

That's a double bevel? That's HOT.


----------



## Brad Gibson

Nice Von! Where did you find that gyuto?


----------



## Timthebeaver

Von blewitt said:


> 240 migaki Gyuto from Hinoura San
> From So Yamashita



Nice. Is it white #2?


----------



## Patatas Bravas

Huw, that delivery fellow in your town has certainly been kept busy. You'll have to feed him sometimes when he appears - subtley, as you said - in the kitchen.

The Hinora looks thick in that picture, kind of like a mioroshi. How is it?



Brad Gibson said:


> Nice Von! Where did you find that gyuto?



As said:



Von blewitt said:


> 240 migaki Gyuto from Hinoura San
> From So Yamashita



Japan-Tool in other words


----------



## stereo.pete

Very cool Gyuto!


----------



## EdipisReks

Von blewitt said:


> 240 migaki Gyuto from Hinoura San
> From So Yamashita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



i like the looks of that! how tall is it at the heel?


----------



## Von blewitt

Yep it's White#2
47mm at the heel


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

Picked these up while yardsaling and posted these over in ODC. Good enough to share again here.
The Chinese cleaver is even slightly hollow ground and right-hand biased. Neat. The Forgecraft is in great shape.


----------



## Nasr

Migaki Gyuto is insanely nice
great score


----------



## panda

id be all over it (migaki) if it were blue steel and taller at the heel!


----------



## JCHine

First post and first proper j-knife. A 22cm Tanaka blue steel gyuto.


----------



## stereo.pete

Picture did not post correctly, I cannot see it.


----------



## NO ChoP!

240mm blue damascus Tanaka
Wenge handle/ Wenge saya

New to me; Regent Sheffield 10" carbon chef


----------



## Mrmnms

Mike's handle on the Regent is outstanding . Love it. You were too fast! Congrats. At least I know it'll be we'll used.


----------



## bkdc

Tojiro F-921 Cleaver. Basically, a #6 cleaver in VG-10. Weighs in at 470 grams


----------



## Micioarch

207 mm Shigefusa Kitaeji Santoku with saya


----------



## Squilliam

That is a nice shig. And definitely the nicest santoku I've ever seen.


----------



## Brad Gibson

I agree, that is the nicest santucky I've ever seen. I still can't grasp the concept though.


----------



## schanop

That Shig kitaeji santoku is very neat. Now I can't decide whether I like, my Heiji kurouchi semi stainless damascus santoku look or Shig kitaeji look better.


----------



## stereo.pete

Gotta love a Shig, beautiful knife!


----------



## Von blewitt

More Shig love! 210 kamagata usuba with a flamed birch saya made my Maksim 



[/IMG]


----------



## schanop

What does it say on the saya?

They both look superb.


----------



## Von blewitt

schanop said:


> What does it say on the saya?
> 
> They both look superb.



Not sure, we'll have to ask Maksim "made in Denmark" perhaps?


----------



## schanop

I think it says: Matukusuyama . Not that I read Kanji.


----------



## maxim

:thumbsup:


schanop said:


> I think it says: Matukusuyama . Not that I read Kanji.


----------



## eaglerock

Beautiful, congratulation Huw


----------



## Benuser

Very nice little bastard. I like the apparent simplicity of the design. Arrived with great, non-factory edge; no loss of width at all. 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ish-150-petty-Big-Red-Brick-1-micron-BC-paste


----------



## gentlecook

schanop said:


> I think it says: Matukusuyama . Not that I read Kanji.



whats mean Matukusuyama ?


----------



## schanop

gentlecook said:


> whats mean Matukusuyama ?



Maxim's (not sure whether it is trademark or not) brand name which should mean moutain Matukusu (I only know that yama means moutain). Just recognised kanji from his synthetic stones. Max can help decode the whole thing, no?


----------



## maxim

Yeah its just mean Maksim moutain


----------



## Birnando

maxim said:


> Yeah its just mean Maksim moutain



I suppose it had to be Maksim mountain.
Himmelbjerget wouldn't impress many as it is about as high as two truck-loads of gravel


----------



## maxim

haha yes Matukusuyama is the only mountain in Denmark, and its not even a joke


----------



## Twistington

Birnando said:


> I suppose it had to be Maksim mountain.
> Himmelbjerget wouldn't impress many as it is about as high as two truck-loads of gravel



"Airbus A380 crashes in danish mountain" now that's a headline we will never see.


----------



## jimbob

Tanaka 165mm blue deba. Its all true, bang for buck, its awesome. New asahi board too. The fresh barramundi was promptly fried with mirin and shoyu.


----------



## panda

watanabe pro 270 gyuto
this thing is a freaking beast! holy crap is it mighty (even the handle is huge) and stupid sharp out of box too, i dont even see a bevel. choil is sharp though, pretty annoyed by that.


----------



## pumbaa

yeah ill need to see that thing at work! looks amazing.


----------



## Brad Gibson

Takeda 21cm yanagi




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mike9

Sweet Brad - :knife:


----------



## mhenry

Very nice. How thick is it?




jimbob said:


> View attachment 16536
> 
> Tanaka 165mm blue deba. Its all true, bang for buck, its awesome. New asahi board too. The fresh barramundi was promptly fried with mirin and shoyu.


----------



## Mike9

Here are my new Carters - a 6.5 sun "Free Style" and a 7.5 sun Gyuto






The Carter family






My new Fowler in W2 - an overall excellent knife. [Murray Carter is a fan I've been told 1st hand]


----------



## turbochef422

245mm heiji


----------



## turbochef422

255 fowler in w2 and 270 dragon


----------



## stereo.pete

Beautiful knives everybody!


----------



## Brad Gibson

Great new knives today!


----------



## jimbob

mhenry said:


> Very nice. How thick is it?


Deba or board? Deba 6mm at heel and the board is 14mm, thick enough for my home use...


----------



## Birnando

Here' a few iPhone shots of my latest arrival.
Seen here with the prototype I was lucky enough to get my hands on at the meetup in Denmark in 2012.
Also, the scissors arrived from Maksim today.
My wife, a Gentleman's tailor by trade and education, has expressed that her current smaller scissors were in bad shape, so I decided to see what she would think of the bigger one pictured here.
Maksim thought she would like the smaller cutter even more, so he threw that puppy in for free.
That's proper customer service right there. Thanks mate.

The new Kato, yet another iteration of them Maksim told me, is as can be seen here a bit taller and the grind is now symmetrical.
Others will surely do a better job at photographing them, and review them as they get picked up.
From what I understood, this is only one of 3 out there this far.


----------



## Brad Gibson

Nice! Sweet shears too!


----------



## Mike9

Nice looking kit you have there.

Here's a pair I got recently - the top one is a Foster Brothers 9.75" x 1-3/4" chef. The handle is worn enough that the rivets protrude. The other is a gorgeous 9" x 1-1/2" chef that is so light it reads 4.5oz on my kitchen scale and the balance point is at the 1st rivet. The handle is stamped N.HORBUS BRANTWOOD WIS. I don't know if that was the maker, or the owner. Both of these knives have beautiful profiles.


----------



## Brad Gibson

I really like the profile on the bottom knife. Are you going to rehandle it? I think it would be a really awesome project!


----------



## Mike9

I might just rework it a little it's pretty nice as is. Seller said it was micarta, but looks like ebony to me. This would probably be a great line knife as it wouldn't wear you out using it.


----------



## jimbob

Shig 180 kitaeji petty. Got it for a bargain too! Me happy :biggrin:


----------



## stereo.pete

Beautiful Shig!


----------



## chinacats

Just arrived from Maxim--Singatirin 250'ish 240

I was a bit worried about thinning until I got a good look at the choil--should be alright for a bit.
















Pics made me realize that it's time to oil my board. :O


----------



## bkdc

The worst fit and finish I've ever seen on a handle. This baby will get a lot of epoxy and sandpapering to fill in the gaps. But I didn't get it for pretty looks. Fantastic geometry for a tsuchime finish on a knife that's thick enough to be a workhorse. It's ground asymmetric with a near vertical left sided edge and a subtle convex but slanted right-sided edge.


----------



## panda

chinacats, how does it cut!?


----------



## Brad Gibson

BKDC what the heck is that thing? Does it cut noodles?!


----------



## bkdc

Brad Gibson said:


> BKDC what the heck is that thing? Does it cut noodles?!



It's a Fujiwara Teruyasu. The notch is to allow a finger to sit comfortably when using pinch-grip. I bought it because he is well known for his heat treatments. I'm happy with the knife geometry and blade, but man! What crappy F&F on the handle! You gotta see it to believe it. :lol2: Not that it's going to affect function after I'm done with the epoxy.


----------



## mikemac

bkdc said:


> It's a Fujiwara Teruyasu... What crappy F&F on the handle! You gotta see it to believe it...



Fish and LC had the same comment a bunch of years back...the undisputed winner in the "best blade/worst f&f" category


----------



## Jmadams13

I had to...


----------



## panda

I'd that a comb?


----------



## bkultra

Should of held out for the upgrade...


----------



## turbochef422

I want that fujiwara so bad. Good luck with it.


----------



## Mrmnms

turbochef422 said:


> I want that fujiwara so bad. Good luck with it.



+1


----------



## kalaeb

bkdc said:


> The worst fit and finish I've ever seen on a handle. This baby will get a lot of epoxy and sandpapering to fill in the gaps. But I didn't get it for pretty looks. Fantastic geometry for a tsuchime finish on a knife that's thick enough to be a workhorse. It's ground asymmetric with a near vertical left sided edge and a subtle convex but slanted right-sided edge.



Isn't that close to a 500.00 knife......easy to replace, but for that many bones.....


----------



## Timthebeaver

A 210mm Maboroshi direct from Fujiwara Teruyasu is c. $230. The 240 is almost double that, crazy pricing structure.


----------



## Mrmnms

The first time I saw and held a Fujiwara like this( Wa handle), I loved it. Even as a lefty. When I was told the price, 
I almost choked on my coffee.


----------



## bkdc

I just cut up some carrot brunoise, and I LOVE this geometry. It makes me want to buy a larger Fujiwara Teruyasu. Damn the F&F.


----------



## augerpro

bkdc I'd love to hear more about the cutting. What did you cut? Do you slice and chop, or? How does it compare to other knives you've owned?


----------



## physiognomy

I saw this Nakiri listed on ebay the other night & quickly made it mine. Couldn't be happier considering I paid $16 & change. It is fairly thin, light & cuts well out of the box. Hopefully I can find out a little information about the maker, steel, etc...


----------



## wellminded1

And this went in the mail today and is headed my way. Not my picture but excited beyond words.


----------



## stereo.pete

wellminded1 said:


> And this went in the mail today and is headed my way. Not my picture but excited beyond words.
> View attachment 16955



You lucky dog you!


----------



## wellminded1

stereo.pete said:


> You lucky dog you!



Thank you sir.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

I like to get a good blade on the cheap!



physiognomy said:


> I saw this Nakiri listed on ebay the other night & quickly made it mine. Couldn't be happier considering I paid $16 & change. It is fairly thin, light & cuts well out of the box. Hopefully I can find out a little information about the maker, steel, etc...


----------



## Mike9

A 210mm Deba the small one is not up to large fish like Striper so I found this on Rakuten. It's a big, thick, sharp knife.






Del 150mm Petty in AEB-L. I put my edge on it and it's a real workhorse.


----------



## Brad Gibson

sweet ealy mike


----------



## tripleq

Cool blades Mike.


----------



## franzb69

> I saw this Nakiri listed on ebay the other night & quickly made it mine. Couldn't be happier considering I paid $16 & change. It is fairly thin, light & cuts well out of the box. Hopefully I can find out a little information about the maker, steel, etc..



would love to know about it as well


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

wellminded1 said:


> And this went in the mail today and is headed my way. Not my picture but excited beyond words.
> View attachment 16955


Where did you get a Devin Thomas right now? I have been looking for 9 months. Great find.


----------



## wellminded1

I know I already posted here but I woke up this morning to the lovely mail man ringing my buzzer and presenting my with this. the craftsmanship is unreal. I am truly thankful to own it.


----------



## brainsausage

You sonnuva...


----------



## James

those tanaka r2s were out of stock...


----------



## Von blewitt

wellminded1 said:


> I know I already posted here but I woke up this morning to the lovely mail man ringing my buzzer and presenting my with this. the craftsmanship is unreal. I am truly thankful to own it.View attachment 17082
> View attachment 17083



That looks so cool! I scored the twin. It arrived at the post office yesterday, but I'm out of town till Monday... Torture!!!


----------



## wellminded1

Von blewitt said:


> That looks so cool! I scored the twin. It arrived at the post office yesterday, but I'm out of town till Monday... Torture!!!




It is unbelievable, going to put it to work tomorrow. And the pain of waiting will be alleviated as soon as it touches your hand. Cheers.


----------



## brainsausage

That poor Tanaka got pushed down the stairs by the DT. Beautiful knife James.


----------



## marc4pt0

Bahahahah!! :laughat:
Just got off work. Not a fun night. Down right crummy in fact. But This last post just cracked me up. Beautiful knives though!


----------



## brainsausage

Got done recently myself. I was sweating like a whore on payday on the line tonight, thanks to this humidity wave... Not fun.


----------



## Brad Gibson

Here is my new/used Shigefusa 165mm Kurouchi Nikiri. Recently bought from salty's sale of the century!




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Jyunichi Takagi 300mm honyaki yanagiba with Matt Stephan's redwood handle


----------



## Von blewitt

[/IMG]


----------



## turbochef422

Nice huw. Congrats.


----------



## daddy yo yo

sweet!


----------



## Anton

That's where that DT went! Nice


----------



## wellminded1

Nice DT, hope you love it as much as i do mine.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Nice score, Huw!



Brad Gibson said:


> Here is my new/used Shigefusa 165mm Kurouchi Nikiri. Recently bought from salty's sale of the century!



What do you think of Salty's special handle treatment, Brad? I've always liked the concept and the look.


----------



## Brad Gibson

I don't really mind it. But there is a chip in it at the butt of the handle. I am going to get a custom handle asap on this one.


----------



## chinacats

Brad Gibson said:


> I don't really mind it. But there is a chip in it at the butt of the handle. I am going to get a custom handle asap on this one.



NOOO!!!!


----------



## eshua

210 Suisin Inox Deba. This guy polishes up nice, but edge got wrecked on 100lb of black cod, gona sharpen it out and micro bevel up.


----------



## Brad Gibson

No to the handle? What do you mean chinacat?


----------



## brainsausage

There's a certain legacy and nostalgia, in regards to those handles. Which isn't to say you shouldn't do your own thing by any means. But I stil remember seeing salty's post however many years back in regards to those handles, and thinking it was incredibly effing badass.


----------



## chinacats

brainsausage said:


> There's a certain legacy and nostalgia, in regards to those handles. Which isn't to say you shouldn't do your own thing by any means. But I stil remember seeing salty's post however many years back in regards to those handles, and thinking it was incredibly effing badass.



lus1:


----------



## VanIsleSteve

Just arrived a 240mm Tanaka Ginsanko and a 240mm Tanaka Damascus Blue #2 with ebony handle


----------



## mkriggen

VanIsleSteve said:


> Just arrived a 240mm Tanaka Ginsanko and a 240mm Tanaka Damascus Blue #2 with ebony handle



After you get a chance to use them side by side, I'd love to hear how the ginsanko performs compared to the Blue.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

New Carter gyuto


----------



## bkdc

I was wondering who bought that 7.8 Sun Carter!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

bkdc said:


> I was wondering who bought that 7.8 Sun Carter!


Actually it is the 9.2


----------



## chinacats

Chuck, nice knife! What's the weight on it?


----------



## Gravy Power

Great looking Carter. Was that a stock handle?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Yeah it's stock. Ebony with buffalo ferrule.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

stereo.pete said:


> My first custom is a 7.5" Michael Rader boning knife in 52100 with Walrus Ivory handle.



I know I'm going way way back with this but I've been looking at this knife on Michael's website for months and just saw it on an old post. You are a lucky man stereo.pete


----------



## stereo.pete

ChuckTheButcher said:


> I know I'm going way way back with this but I've been looking at this knife on Michael's website for months and just saw it on an old post. You are a lucky man stereo.pete



Thanks Chuck, your collection of knives isn't half bad either :doublethumbsup:


----------



## andre s

A few months ago, I got speaking to a local antiques dealer who said that she comes across older knives every once in awhile. I ended up leaving her my phone number _just in case_ she sees a big old french knife. I got a call yesterday and ended up with the 13" blade shown below. For scale, I posed it with my TI 10" chef's nogent. I guess she found it while setting up a local estate sale. It's in great shape, thin, flexible...very minor aesthetic stuff

big old french knife. check


----------



## sachem allison

old one with the original Paris address. nice!


----------



## ejd53

The mailman was nice enough to drop off a little package today:







Carter 7.5 sun IP gyuto, San Mai (with blue steel core clad in stainless) with a nickle silver bolster and desert ironwood handle. Freshly back from one of Dave's famous spa treatments.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Jyunichi Takagi 300mm honyaki yanagiba with Matt Stephan's redwood handleView attachment 17131



Wow cool Yanagi,what kind of steel in that Honyaki blade.Where did you get it?


----------



## chinacats

Just got this one in the mail today. Woo-Hoo!


----------



## gentlecook

chinacats, Congrats !!

how its sharpened from box ?


----------



## chinacats

gentlecook said:


> chinacats, Congrats !!
> 
> how its sharpened from box ?



Thanks Gentlecook, it came with what I would call an excellent grind and a decent but not great edge.


----------



## Justin0505

ejd53 said:


> The mailman was nice enough to drop off a little package today:
> 
> View attachment 17522
> 
> 
> Carter 7.5 sun IP gyuto, San Mai (with blue steel core clad in stainless) with a nickle silver bolster and desert ironwood handle. Freshly back from one of Dave's famous spa treatments.



Blue super, gytuo (not funa profile) and an IP: not many like that kicking around these days. Nice.


----------



## lanel

New misono dragon 360mm suji in the middle if my setup


----------



## HHH Knives

A package arrived today!!! :bliss:

280mm dragon and a 180mm petty.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

HHH Knives said:


> A package arrived today!!! :bliss:
> 
> 280mm dragon and a 180mm petty.


Who's the maker on the stag handle petty?


----------



## HHH Knives

Mr. Itou


----------



## Brad Gibson

Holy crap! 360mm!!!! Thats a sweet suji!


----------



## Colorado_cutter

Nice dragons you two!


----------



## apicius9

Justin0505 said:


> Blue super, gytuo (not funa profile) and an IP: not many like that kicking around these days. Nice.



That looks familiar :crying: Have fun with it and treat it well.

Stefan


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## eaglerock

Damn i miss her already


----------



## K-Fed

The tanaka family grows +1.... I'm digging the gyuto already. Just have to see if I can manage the reactivity of the cladding at work.


----------



## Von blewitt

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 17614



That is some mysterious looking carbon  great score Nick!!!


----------



## mhenry

This little gem from Jon has been a lot of fun


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

An Itinomonn Western gyuto in ironwood burl by Dan (Twistington) from Maksim. Tomorrow I see if it cuts as good as it looks.


----------



## andre s

that is one good looking knife


----------



## don

andre s said:


> that is one good looking knife



+1. Glad to know that it went to a good home.


----------



## Lefty

Rick, I'm literally in the shop, poking my head out every five minutes to see if that magical DHL truck is in my driveway. I'm so excited for my Itinomonn it's almost (I said almost) embarrassing!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Lefty said:


> Rick, I'm literally in the shop, poking my head out every five minutes to see if that magical DHL truck is in my driveway. I'm so excited for my Itinomonn it's almost (I said almost) embarrassing!



Remember, pics, or it didn't happen!


----------



## Brad Gibson

Just got my tojiro kiri gyuto back from a custom rehandling by Kaleab. He mirrored it out so good! Octoval handle.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Yeh Brad & you have your other knives caught in the shine:thumbsup:


----------



## Brad Gibson

Most of the knives on my kitchen magnet aren't mine. They are mostly Germans and I don't own any German knives!


----------



## Justin0505

Awww no more koruouchi? Did he grind out the hammer marks too?


----------



## cheezit

Pensacola Tiger said:


> An Itinomonn Western gyuto in ironwood burl by Dan (Twistington) from Maksim. Tomorrow I see if it cuts as good as it looks.



Great looking knife!


----------



## jalanpipes

I returned home from my trip a few days ago and unpacked my new toys. Here they are:

30cm Kamata gyuto in white 2





27cm Masamoto hon-kasumi Yanagi in white 2 (I think)





And finally, a 21cm Ai-Deba in white 2


----------



## Brad Gibson

Nice jalan!


----------



## Brad Gibson

Justin0505 said:


> Awww no more koruouchi? Did he grind out the hammer marks too?



You can still see the hammer marks but it was completely polished. I'm sure it won't last long as this is one of my favorite workhorse knives!


----------



## stereo.pete

I love this thread, I will hopefully have a knife to post about here in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Chuckles

No hints or teasers?


----------



## stereo.pete

Chuckles said:


> No hints or teasers?



Something from Marko.


----------



## Rjgogue

Let's see if I got this pic posting thing down. If I did this correctly, the Suisin IH Gyuto in the middle is my newest aquisition.


----------



## Rjgogue

...I give up.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Small picture from what I'm getting Rjgogue.


----------



## chinacats

Don Nguyen said:


> Small picture from what I'm getting Rjgogue.



I need a close-up of that knife rack--I like it.


----------



## Aphex

Itinomonn western (click on pic for high res)


----------



## Brad Gibson

Nice score aphex. My favorite out of the bunch!


----------



## maxim

Ohh it have some patina already


----------



## Rjgogue

chinacats said:


> I need a close-up of that knife rack--I like it.



On top of landing that gig at Uchi, I've been working for Lowe's for 13+ years mostly selling appliances. That 'knife rack' is actually just a styrofoam bar I scooped up when opening a new Slide-in range display. Lol.


----------



## daveb

My newest knife is a fork. Mike Henry rehandled a Shig suji for me last Nov. I asked him if he would do a fork to match if I could find a suitable one. He agreed and the search was on. Took more than a little while, and a lot of looking at pos "vintage" forks, but finally a Henckels Inox fork came up. (Important because I wanted ferrous steel)

The result:





Working - normally would not use this knife on yard bird but had to play w new toy




At rest w the slicers




Fun little project. Many thanks Mike for doing the hard part and bearing with me. Almost ready for Thanksgiving.


----------



## brainsausage

Rjgogue said:


> On top of landing that gig at Uchi, I've been working for Lowe's for 13+ years mostly selling appliances. That 'knife rack' is actually just a styrofoam bar I scooped up when opening a new Slide-in range display. Lol.



I didn't wanna be the first to say so...


----------



## Crothcipt

Pensacola Tiger said:


> An Itinomonn Western gyuto in ironwood burl by Dan (Twistington) from Maksim. Tomorrow I see if it cuts as good as it looks.



I love that kanji. looks like a face. Not a happy one, more like a meh face.


----------



## maxim

hahaha never seen that one, :laugh: now i see it, other way around


----------



## Lefty

Great...now the little "meh" face makes me want mine even more. Stupid dumb stupid DHL....

NOTE: they got here fast, but two missed deliveries has me waiting until Tuesday....


----------



## Brad Gibson

Lefty said:


> Great...now the little "meh" face makes me want mine even more. Stupid dumb stupid DHL....
> 
> NOTE: they got here fast, but two missed deliveries has me waiting until Tuesday....



Missing a box is the worst!!!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

daveb said:


> My newest knife is a fork. Mike Henry rehandled a Shig suji for me last Nov. I asked him if he would do a fork to match if I could find a suitable one. He agreed and the search was on. Took more than a little while, and a lot of looking at pos "vintage" forks, but finally a Henckels Inox fork came up. (Important because I wanted ferrous steel)
> 
> The result:
> 
> View attachment 17750
> 
> 
> Working - normally would not use this knife on yard bird but had to play w new toy
> 
> View attachment 17751
> 
> 
> At rest w the slicers
> 
> View attachment 17752
> 
> 
> Fun little project. Many thanks Mike for doing the hard part and bearing with me. Almost ready for Thanksgiving.



You will certainly be cutting up Turkey in style,I use an old bone handle Meriden Cutlery thin flex carbon for carving duties.That is is a very nice fork you scored,some quality blades on your mag strip too


----------



## mhenry

Stainless clad 270mm Takeda, and a big ol CCK with a Fish handle!


----------



## tripleq

mhenry said:


> Stainless clad 270mm Takeda, and a big ol CCK with a Fish handle!



Would love to hear your impression of the Takeda. I was just about to buy a gyuto when they announced the new cladding so I've been anxiously awaiting some reviews.


----------



## Dave Martell

mhenry said:


> Stainless clad 270mm Takeda, and a big ol CCK with a Fish handle!




Fish! Nice score


----------



## NO ChoP!

Mike, where'd you score that already?


----------



## mhenry

Takeda? Knifewear has them just call and tell them what you want. I don't know why they aren't on their website



NO ChoP! said:


> Mike, where'd you score that already?


----------



## Lefty

So, I've found my new Japanese love....






Beautiful work, Dan. In terms of comfort, the handle is up there with the Kramer handle. 

This knife is a beautiful cutter, hefty and dead sexy, all-around.


----------



## smilesenpai

Looking is great but I feel the need to know the profile. How come so many of these knives I can not find a website for?


----------



## cclin

smilesenpai said:


> Looking is great but I feel the need to know the profile. How come so many of these knives I can not find a website for?



check JNS "Itinomonn"


----------



## Chefdog

Lefty and/or Rick,
If you get a sec, could you expound a bit on how the Itinomonn cuts and feels? Maybe a couple comparisons against a more common gyuto? I really like the looks of the western, no bolster gyuto. 
Thanks.


----------



## Lefty

Chefdog, it's quite different than most 240s I've used. It feels very substantial in hand, with a forward balance around the eyes in "meh" symbol (kanji).  The grind has very nice foo releasing properties, even for a lefty. Some items climb the blade face, but mushrooms, carrots and pineapple that I cut yesterday (two separate meals) pretty much stayed on the board. I'd rate it with good food release, but nothing revolutionary. With that being said, I'm getting crazy thin slices with it, and it cuts and dices onion like they're hardly there. I haven't had a lot of use with it yet, since it got hung up with the courier, but so far I'm 0% disappointed, and very very impressed with the knife, and even more so, Maxim. I think it was a very good purchase, and if the Western is a bit too pricey, the Wa KU Itinomonn is beautiful, as well. The one thing you won't get is beautiful, but simple (aesthetically) handle work by Twistington. The coke bottle on this thing is spectacular! 

Sorry for the little review, guys....


----------



## Chefdog

Thanks Lefty, much appreciated!


----------



## Lefty

No problem. I should correct myself: the balance point is halfway between the front of the scales the "the eyes".


----------



## Kumar

Delbert Ealy Nakiri, bought from daveb on forum. Thanks!


----------



## rdm_magic

I was eyeing that, how is it?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

A few I grab this month. Rodrique 240 stainless damascus, Rader/Liesch 210 feather damascus, HHH 190 feather damascus "waiting on handle", and Yoshikane 160 cleaver.
View attachment 17807


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## Benuser

Son's Latham & Owen, Sheffield, 10". 

http://postimg.org/image/w79tni1en/


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Picked up 2 Moritaka's AS Damaskus here a while ago, wicked steel and no grind issues, i like em.



New awsome walnut/maple/cherry board is done.


----------



## VanIsleSteve

Wow, that board is incredible! 

New awsome walnut/maple/cherry board is done.
View attachment 17813

View attachment 17814
[/QUOTE]


----------



## daveb

Awesome is overused but in this case is an understatement. Holy F***! came to mind.

Do you use solidworks for layout?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

daveb said:


> Awesome is overused but in this case is an understatement. Holy F***! came to mind.
> 
> Do you use solidworks for layout?



hehe cheers. i didnt make the board but i made up the design/look in sketchup.


----------



## bkdc

Based on the appearance of that board, I'm going to guess that the maker is in Plano, Texas.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

:detective:


----------



## stereo.pete

Finally got my hands on a vintage Forgecraft carbon chef's knife 9" and I cannot wait to rehab it.


----------



## bkdc

Mr.Magnus said:


> :detective:



So was I correct?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Yes made in Texas


----------



## smilesenpai

That should be up in an art museum



Mr.Magnus said:


> Picked up 2 Moritaka's AS Damaskus here a while ago, wicked steel and no grind issues, i like em.
> View attachment 17812
> 
> 
> New awsome walnut/maple/cherry board is done.
> View attachment 17813
> 
> View attachment 17814


----------



## Mr.Magnus

he sure did a outstanding work with it. cant wait to get it.


----------



## bkdc

Mr.Magnus said:


> he sure did a outstanding work with it. cant wait to get it.



When I was looking at custom boards, I looked at his work before I decided on going with a plain one. John Loftis does excellent work.


----------



## ggg16902002

recently I have purchased this beautiful Hattori KD30 (Cowry X) Yanagiba 330mm mirror finished. I consider replacing the handle maybe for a carved wood or ivory wa handle.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

DT stainless damascus 240


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Shigefusa kaitaji nakiri


----------



## jimbob

ggg16902002 said:


> recently I have purchased this beautiful Hattori KD30 (Cowry X) Yanagiba 330mm mirror finished. I consider replacing the handle maybe for a carved wood or ivory wa handle.



Wowzers. I didnt even know these existed!


----------



## daddy yo yo

ggg16902002 said:


> recently I have purchased this beautiful Hattori KD30 (Cowry X) Yanagiba 330mm mirror finished. I consider replacing the handle maybe for a carved wood or ivory wa handle.


i was already waiting who scored those and how long it would take until they appear on this forum. congrats!!!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

ChuckTheButcher said:


> DT stainless damascus 240



Very nice knife Chuck.


----------



## brianh

Gesshin Ginga 210mm white steel #2 wa-gyuto, already getting a patina from steak and a bunch of red onions. 









Zakuri 150mm blue steel #1 wa-petty with kurouchi finish. Just got this today and it's a super cool, rustic knife! Feels great. Light with the balance point at about the choil.


----------



## Ruso

I like the look of that Zakuri!!


----------



## brianh

Me too! It's a very rustic knife. Spine is rough, some scratches on the edge, but its part of the charm. It feels really really nice in-hand, with my limited experience. And as always, Jon and Sara @ JKI are amazing. They make it hard for me to not give them my money.


----------



## Anton

240 Yo
She is a beauty! Had no idea a Yo would feel this different, and look this much better


----------



## Lefty

Brian and Anton - great knives!


----------



## banjo1071

loooooovely knifes...


----------



## swarth

Watanabe custom Ikasaki/Honesuki hybrid. It took some back and forth with Sin...but it is just about exactly what i was looking for.






...I also got a Ryodeba.

Chickens be warned.


----------



## gentlecook

Both Watanabe is single beveled ?


----------



## swarth

gentlecook said:


> Both Watanabe is single beveled ?



No. Both are double beveled.


----------



## Gravy Power

Couple of new kitmates over the past week and a half. Korouchi finished shig petty (dude is a beast, Chuck, I think you sold me a 180mm rather than a 150, I'll take it!) and finally got my hands on an Ealy parer! African Blackwood, new profile. Sorry for the crappy phone pic.


----------



## sashae

Picked up two Masamoto KS 165mm pettys for friends after they used mine while vacationing over the summer...


----------



## daddy yo yo

blondie looks nice, would be a cute little sibling for my 240 gyuto... :angel2:


----------



## kartman35

Just got this picture in my e-mail. It's supposed to ship next week.




[/URL][/IMG]

I'll post better photos when it gets here


----------



## schanop

woohoo, another Heiji .


----------



## sashae

Guess he finished a batch


----------



## schanop

Woohoo, another two.


----------



## daddy yo yo

regarding heiji, i like what he's doing: "dear customer, look at your knives". pretty smart... gives a very personal touch!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

A new (to me) HHH Knives 2½ AEB-L parer in buckeye burl.


----------



## Gravy Power

Love it, Rick.


----------



## tripleq

Received this Ichimonji santoku profile paring knife as a gift last week. Really fun and interesting knife to work with. I'm surprised how well the profile works for paring duty. Patina provided by a case of strawberries. 


http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r791/Nqjudo/Parer/photo3_zps6914619e.jpg


----------



## Matus

My real latest knife is Zakuri Sabaki Bocho in Blue #1 with 150mm blade (from JKI - thanks Jon :thumbsup. It is a boning knife with rather substantial blade - the with at the heel is 4.7mm this drops to 3.3mm half-way towards the tip and is still 1.5mm 1cm from the tip. So it is a very strong blade with zero flex.

Since the handle is very light the knife feels a bit blade-heavy. I recently got a D-shaped burned chestnut handle I may consider having install on this knife - it is slightly thicker than the original. I may even consider adding a bit of weight at the end of the handle to balance the knife to my taste, but that is to be seen.

Jon warned me that the fit & finish is bait on the rough side, but I actually like it that way - a real utility knife for those tougher tasks. The handle is nicely finished though. I also find that Kurouchi finish fits the knife very well.

I have to use it yet though - may give it a quick 'bite-up' on a 6000 stone as while the cutting edge is sharp, it gives rather 'polished' feel.

Anyhow - here it is!


----------



## brianh

Love my Zakuri from Jon and was able to get it a bit sharper even with my newbie sharpening skills. It seems really easy to sharpen.


----------



## chinacats

I love that Zakuri! 

My newest (Takeda 240) is a cutting monster...I love it. 







Needs some tip work and a much larger handle.


----------



## brainsausage

His handles are always too small IMO.


----------



## Brad Gibson

Nice chinacats! I would strongly recommend a handle from mhenry on the takeda!


----------



## banjo1071

tripleq said:


> Received this Ichimonji santoku profile paring knife as a gift last week. Really fun and interesting knife to work with. I'm surprised how well the profile works for paring duty. Patina provided by a case of strawberries.
> 
> 
> http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r791/Nqjudo/Parer/photo3_zps6914619e.jpg



This looks quite like this:

http://www.messerkontor.eu/KOCHMESSER-FIRMEN/Herder-Windmuehle/K-Serie/Herder-K2:::3_24_700_742.html


----------



## Anton

These pictures don't do Devin's work justice... Very happy with this new addition


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Looks amazing Anton


----------



## banjo1071

very sexy!


----------



## bkdc

Wow. Snakewood looks sexy! Here's hoping it never shrinks on you!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

board is finally home and MAN do i love it


----------



## Baby Huey

Very nice.


----------



## bahamaroot

Magnus, that board is _*SWEEEET*_!


----------



## Brad Gibson

is that shig a petty or is the board just massive?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

its a petty lol


----------



## cookinstuff

Wow, that's a really nice board, nice little shiggy too. Here is my little willy, my first Will Catcheside blade. Super sexy little knife.

View attachment 18171
View attachment 18172


----------



## Anton

Can't wait to put this one through the paces. Balance feels good, amazing handle


----------



## daddy yo yo

cookinstuff said:


> Here is my little willy


OMG, and I thought...


----------



## bahamaroot

Masamoto KS 240mm
Haven't made the first cut yet.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I have two new ones. First is the other Catchside parer, glad to see they both went to KKF members, and the other is a 13.5 In Rader suji.


----------



## BJE1

That Rader is an absolute beauty Chuck.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

ChuckTheButcher said:


> A few I grab this month. Rodrique 240 stainless damascus, Rader/Liesch 210 feather damascus, HHH 190 feather damascus "waiting on handle", and Yoshikane 160 cleaver.
> View attachment 17807



I just realized the pics in my earlier post didn't go through. Here they are.


----------



## Dave Martell

Chuck has all the best toys


----------



## Von blewitt

Is it just me or does that Pierre look like a shark with its mouth open? Beautiful knive Chuck!


----------



## Lefty

Von blewitt said:


> Is it just me or does that Pierre look like a shark with its mouth open? Beautiful knive Chuck!



It sure does! And it was thinned out by Pierre after the passaround to be extra badass!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Von blewitt said:


> Is it just me or does that Pierre look like a shark with its mouth open? Beautiful knive Chuck!



Ha, I never noticed that.


----------



## don

Seriously, Chuck has an impressive collection.


----------



## Brad Gibson

Chuck has the nicest collection, ongoing, that I've ever seen! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## mpukas

+1 to everything that's been said about Chuck's collection. Simply AMAZING!!!


----------



## Von blewitt

Thanks to Drew, Daniel and of course Michael
238mm 52100, curly mango & maple burl




[/IMG]

Now should I remove the mustard patina or leave it as is?


----------



## tripleq

Looks pretty cool as is.


----------



## EdipisReks

Von blewitt said:


> Thanks to Drew, Daniel and of course Michael
> 238mm 52100, curly mango & maple burl
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Now should I remove the mustard patina or leave it as is?



I'd just use it.


----------



## chinacats

I'd strip it and start fresh, but I'm weird like that...


----------



## Brad Gibson

I'd never let that beauty patina! That is way too nice for a patina! Congrats Huw!


----------



## Von blewitt

Yeah I concur



[/IMG]


----------



## Brad Gibson

Good choice Huw, that is an amazing knife!


----------



## franzb69

much nicer! very elegant and clean.

if i had to let it patina, i'd want a uniform one.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Much better without patina. If I'd let it patina, I'd let it get a natural patina...

wow, there is something very special about those Western Rader handles. They're as gorgeous as one can get!!!


----------



## sashae




----------



## Lefty

Those are nice Sashae!


----------



## Lefty

Here's my newest; It's not technically a knife, but it could work as a bread knife. 

I got my first dozuki saw, which I have been eyeing for a while now (2+ years), but never bothered to get. Well, my old, faithful Stanley is dull, and I decided, what the hell. Believe it or not, all of my cuts are by hand on every artistic piece I do. I rough shape, trim, and carve with a blade and muscle - that's it.  Now, the question remains, can I pimp my handle on my saw? All signs point to yes!


----------



## Twistington

Lefty said:


> [...]Now, the question remains, can I pimp my handle on my saw? All signs point to yes!



I see a rubberband in the future!


----------



## statusquo

Stingray/shagreen would look awesome!



Twistington said:


> I see a rubberband in the future!


----------



## kartman35

Showed up a couple of days ago 



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

I'm guessing the Japanese note is the 'don't cut bone or frozen food' warning...Anybody want to confirm this or tell me what it says otherwise?


----------



## schanop

Good to see Heiji love around here.


----------



## Aphex

Nice heiji's. Mine is currently held up in customs.


----------



## turbochef422

Mine got held up in customs for 1 month exactly. I was going nuts.


----------



## JKerr

Been eying one of these off for a while now. Figured seeing as I got my tax back and the AUD is too weak to justifying buying much from over seas, I thought "what the hell". Besides, there aren't too many damascus cleavers out there and I'm a fan of his work. The picture really doesn't do it justice. Looks amazing and is an absolute beast.


----------



## ramenlegend

Aphex said:


> Nice heiji's. Mine is currently held up in customs.



i am currently waiting on a heiji, do they regularly get held up at customs?


----------



## harlock0083

ramenlegend said:


> i am currently waiting on a heiji, do they regularly get held up at customs?



Haven't had problems with my knives coming over from Japan, but you never know. I have a Sakai Yusuke in the mail. Its replacing an Artifex that I gave to a friend.


----------



## Aphex

ramenlegend said:


> i am currently waiting on a heiji, do they regularly get held up at customs?



In the UK, knives from Japan that are marked at full price tend to spend around 5 days in customs while import duties are added. My Heiji has currently been with customs for the past 7 days.


----------



## harlock0083

Aphex said:


> In the UK, knives from Japan that are marked at full price tend to spend around 5 days in customs while import duties are added. My Heiji has currently been with customs for the past 7 days.



Ouch! Do they need 7 days to add up the duties?


----------



## Lefty

Sorry, and yes I know this is OT, but my new saw is a game changer...why did I wait so long???


----------



## Anton

Lefty said:


> Sorry, and yes I know this is OT, but my new saw is a game changer...why did I wait so long???



pictures??


----------



## Paradox

Very nice.


----------



## berko

what cleaver is it jkerr? saji? looks like much belly...


----------



## tripleq

Anton said:


> pictures??



Previous page.


----------



## tkern

JKerr said:


> Been eying one of these off for a while now. Figured seeing as I got my tax back and the AUD is too weak to justifying buying much from over seas, I thought "what the hell". Besides, there aren't too many damascus cleavers out there and I'm a fan of his work. The picture really doesn't do it justice. Looks amazing and is an absolute beast.
> View attachment 18302



What is that? Really beautiful.


----------



## JKerr

berko said:


> what cleaver is it jkerr? saji? looks like much belly...



Takeshi Saji w/ iron wood handle. I actually thought the same thing about the belly at first but it doesn't seem to be much of a problem. It is more than most cleavers we see here, like Sugimoto, Konosuke,Mizuno etc, profile wise it's actually quite close to the hattori FH. Maybe it's just the curves of the damascus give the illusion of having more belly then it does.


----------



## Von blewitt

I'd always dismissed chefs armoury as being too expensive, but with rising shipping costs and weak Aussie dollar, some things are a pretty good deal. Kono Honyaki for instance


----------



## JKerr

Aye, with the 10% industry discount as well it's not too bad. It actually worked out cheaper than buying from Koki give the exchange rate and paypal fees. Honestly I would probably buy more from them, they just don't really have a great deal than interests me. 

Having said that, the Melbourne store just got it's alcohol so bought some beer too. The bloke there said they'd be carrying sake and whisky soon too!


----------



## Dusty

I had a look at that cleaver in the Melbourne store the other day, its a ripper. 

Also, the beers they stock are really very good.

:Beersausage:


----------



## Mrmnms

Noticed Dan has a thread on The Making of a Chef's Knife. Jim Arbuckle. Sorry for the poor images, we've been enjoying this Arbuckle for a bit and my pictures won't be inproving anytime soon. Very cool little knife with spalted sycamore handle. The filing on the spine is very cool! Thanks to Dan and Jim.


----------



## Benuser

My most recent: vintage Sheffield slicer from Son. Steel: Swedish ore, hardened a little more than common in France. Profile: comparable to the traditional French, tip a little lower though, and more acute, arrow-like.
This one is curiously enough quite abrasion resistant - for a carbon. My Chosera 400 had some serious work to perform.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-vintage-Sheffield-and-240mm-Ealy-AEB-L-gyuto


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

JKerr said:


> Looks amazing and is an absolute beast.



"Looks amazing" is right!

Nice score!


----------



## cclin

new handle & saya for my yoshikane SLD Kurouchi Damascus, DT 240 san mai gyuto and BoardSMITH 22x16 cutting board!!


----------



## Baby Huey

Awesome setup. Hopefully will be getting my Boardsmith board from David this week.


----------



## Burl Source

cclin said:


> new handle & saya for my yoshikane SLD Kurouchi Damascus, DT 240 san mai gyuto and BoardSMITH 22x16 cutting boards!!


Beautiful knives and sayas!


----------



## apicius9

Burl Source said:


> Beautiful knives and sayas!



+1

Stefan


----------



## Brad Gibson

Those are beauties cclin!


----------



## morggr01

The last two I bought:
1. A 12 inch global GF-35 18 Stainless. Great value and the extra-long blade is very useful for large items.
2. Asai Enji Damascus Chef's Knife - Nakiri - 6 3/4 in. (170mm). Beautiful knife and extremely sharp out of the box.

Also have a 10" custom guyoto from Randy Haas ordered. Cannot wait to get my hands on that!

This is a great idea for a thread by the way!

PS - I'm very new to the forum and cannot figure out how to insert pictures from the local drive into a reply. If someone knows how to do this I would appreciate if they could message me. Thanks you in advance!


----------



## stereo.pete

Upload your photos to image shack for free and they will give you the code already formatted so all you have to do is copy and paste.


----------



## ar11

First Carter and won't be my last one either


----------



## Von blewitt

A tricky one to photograph, Mizuno Blue#2 DX Honyaki Gyuto



[/IMG]


----------



## Mr.Magnus

My Awsome Mike/Mike in aeb-l/304 clad with a solid aeb-l core HRC62. Handle is Mammoth Molar with Sterling silver spacers and black buffarlo horn. Both Mikes outdid them self. man this thing is nice.. and the grind is awsome 











​


----------



## CanadianMan

That is a stunning knife!! Mike and Mike did an amazing job


----------



## ar11

Wow that mike/mike knife makes me want to take my ball and go home. Likely nothing I will ever buy will match that beauty


----------



## Lefty

Beautiful, Magnus. Dare I say it...maybe the nicest complete package I've seen?


----------



## Anton

nice combo. and very fitting


----------



## jigert

Really cool, Magnus! You're on a roll right now


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

Mr.Magnus said:


> My Awsome Mike/Mike in aeb-l/304 clad with a solid aeb-l core HRC62. Handle is Mammoth Molar with Sterling silver spacers and black buffarlo horn. Both Mikes outdid them self. man this thing is nice.. and the grind is awsome
> View attachment 18444
> 
> View attachment 18439
> 
> View attachment 18440
> 
> View attachment 18441
> 
> View attachment 18442
> 
> View attachment 18443
> ​



Wow! That's one puuurdy knife.


----------



## berko

stunner.


----------



## stereo.pete

That really is an amazing gyuto, congrats!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Well its not a knife. but next best thing, a moster razor  from Max Sprecher in carbon fiber and stone wedge. size 10/8


----------



## Lefty

Very nice, Maxim! I'm still kinda mad at myself for not popping by his shop, in March.


----------



## V1P

Please humour me, who's Mike/Mike? Is that one of the custom makers here? 

Very beautiful knife?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Mike Henry--Knife Handle Craftman Extraordinaire
Mike Davis--Blade Smith to the Gods


----------



## tripleq

Here is my latest purchase(s) from Watanabe. I have a fairly big collection of knives - 80+ but for more years than I care to admit Watanabe has been my core set of daily users. These were split between pre and post summer vacation orders so I've had time to use some of them. All are pro series, mostly with small tweaks that I wanted to make based upon my experience with my last set. There are still 2 more pieces to come. The ones pictured are (left to right):

- Santoku. Kasumi finish. 180mm. Blue steel. Super thin and light. I have always enjoyed using santoku (can I get banned for admitting that?) and I'm happy to say that this is my best one ever. Hands down. 
- Mioroshi deba. 210mm. Blue steel. 
- Yanagiba. 270mm. White steel. 
- Sujihiki 300mm. Blue steel. 
- Wa-gyuto 240mm. Blue steel. 
- Ryodeba 180mm. Blue steel.
- Ryodeba extra, extra, heavy. 150mm. Blue steel. I call this one 'the hammer'.

I will post the other two when they arrive and I plan on reviewing some of these sometime in the future as well. 

http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r791/Nqjudo/Watanabe/4U9A9826_zps6a646d9f.jpg


----------



## mhenry

Nice set! That suji is awesome


----------



## CanadianMan

+1, That suji looks amazing


----------



## K-Fed

Mr.Magnus said:


> My Awsome Mike/Mike in aeb-l/304 clad with a solid aeb-l core HRC62. Handle is Mammoth Molar with Sterling silver spacers and black buffarlo horn. Both Mikes outdid them self. man this thing is nice.. and the grind is awsome
> View attachment 18444
> 
> View attachment 18439
> 
> View attachment 18440
> 
> View attachment 18441
> 
> View attachment 18442
> 
> View attachment 18443
> ​


My mike Davis suji is my most prized blade in the kit. It's amazing, this gyuto however is an absolute stunner. Truly amazing work.


----------



## marc4pt0

Mucho Bocho said:


> Mike Henry--Knife Handle Craftman Extraordinaire
> Mike Davis--Blade Smith to the Gods



Blade Smith to the Gods, this just really cracked me up! I'm on my porch with my pup,a smoke and a cold #9 (a rare occasion) and just had to remark on how funny I thought this was.


----------



## Von blewitt

Just recieved this rebuilt vintage Sab from Don Nguyen. It is phenomenal! One of the most comfortable & best looking western handles I've tried!


----------



## Mrmnms

D handled western? Looks killer.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Von blewitt said:


> Just recieved this rebuilt vintage Sab from Don Nguyen. It is phenomenal! One of the most comfortable & best looking western handles I've tried!


----------



## Von blewitt

Mrmnms said:


> D handled western? Looks killer.



It's a nicely contoured hidden tang, there are better pics of it on the bottom of this page http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/12405-Don-Nguyen-Knives/page6


----------



## Brad Gibson

Nice Huw, one day you should share an entire family photo of your collection. I'd love to see them all together!


----------



## 3200+++

sweet rebuilt sab!

i recevied and "functionalized" 2 hiro AS and a Watanabe :


----------



## Benuser

What work was involved with 'functionalizing' the Hiromotos?


----------



## 3200+++

hello Benuser! except rounding properly heel and spine i thinned and convexed both (some friendly chef told me it was called a "zero grind") but more work was done on the 270mm gyuto (28g removed) as the poor "blade heavy" balance was painful to my wrist using it all day long... i polished them a bit as well to get rid of grind marks as i thinned using a 800 grit king stone.


----------



## Benuser

3200+++ said:


> hello Benuser! except rounding properly heel and spine i thinned and convexed both (some friendly chef told me it was called a "zero grind") but more work was done on the 270mm gyuto (28g removed) as the poor "blade heavy" balance was painful to my wrist using it all day long... i polished them a bit as well to get rid of grind marks as i thinned using a 800 grit king stone.


removing 28 grams with an 800, that's a lot...
Have you noticed any difference with older batches?


----------



## 3200+++

it took a while, and the stone concaved a bit during the exercise so it felt pretty easy (about one hour spent). polishing by hand isn't  (way more time spent)
28grams is the total overall weight loss including rounding and knife polishing

to be honest i havent really tried these famous knives before recieving them. i held a honesuki and a smaller gyuto but didnt sharpen nor used em all day long like now. 
what i can say tho on these 2 is that the finish isn't very nice compared to hattori HD or misono. Balance is bad too (make bigger handles guys!). That being said the price is low and the steel is fine!


----------



## Benuser

I wasn't so much worried about the stone, much more about you after this little exercise. After so much thinning on a large knife my shoulder feels like someone took it as a punching ball.
Balance is a very individual question. I don't expect a new knife to have exactly the same balance point as what I'm used to, and would change it only when I can't get used to it, despite of some technique change as a very small grip forward move with a larger knife. But that's a highly individual choice.
Enjoy your new knives!


----------



## brainsausage

Benuser said:


> I wasn't so much worried about the stone, much more about you after this little exercise. After so much thinning on a large knife my shoulder feels like someone took it as a punching ball.
> Balance is a very individual question. I don't expect a new knife to have exactly the same balance point as what I'm used to, and would change it only when I can't get used to it, despite of some technique change as a very small grip forward move with a larger knife. But that's a highly individual choice.
> Enjoy your new knives!



I agree in regards to the balance. I just spent the last week using Salty's old Masamoto KS that Jon tuned up. I'm not partial to lighter knives, but I wanted to give a KS a go. It was very awkward trying to find my comfort zone in terms of grip, for various cuts. Still not sure I really like the KS profile, but I'm gonna it give another couple weeks of prep to see if it grows on me.


----------



## 3200+++

Benuser said:


> I wasn't so much worried about the stone, much more about you after this little exercise. After so much thinning on a large knife my shoulder feels like someone took it as a punching ball.
> Balance is a very individual question. I don't expect a new knife to have exactly the same balance point as what I'm used to, and would change it only when I can't get used to it, despite of some technique change as a very small grip forward move with a larger knife. But that's a highly individual choice.
> Enjoy your new knives!



thank you!

i pinched grip as far as i could but i couldn't make the knife feel right so i had to try removing material. the result improved cutting performance nicely too and im happy so far
as you talk about hurting myself, i felt nothing special but normal muscular load, but during next mornings, my back hurted badly. didn t realize it could be this... i thought it was relative to my bike riding position


----------



## Benuser

Believe me, it was the thinning!


----------



## Lefty

My newest just came in at about noon, today. Unfortunately, I've hardly had a chance to use it, yet, but it seems really nice, and reminds me of a Davis knife that
I fell in love with almost a year ago. 

It's a 240 Tsourkan Gyuto, made of 52100. I got this puppy from turbochef422 (I think that's Nick's handle). It has a right handed d-handle, but that never bothers me to begin with. Then, I found out Marko puts a nice little taper on both sides of his d's, which makes this thing feel great, even for a lefty. Beautiful work, Marko. I think this one is a winner!


----------



## Baby Huey

Very nice.


----------



## harlock0083

Finally got my Sakai Yusuke in! Here's some pics. The knife is the 270mm Swedish Stainless.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Harlock, Is the the standard blade or one of his thick spine (2.8) Yusuke's. 

Either way she's beautiful as I have several myself. You should be able to preserve that original edge with a ceramic rod, balsa/paste and leather. I suspect that it won't be long before this knife starts increasing in retail price. Nice guy!

What did you think about the wrap/packaging? Different level huh.


----------



## ar11

Got this Tanaka R2 for what i consider a steal on fleabay. stooopid thin behind the edge


----------



## Talim

Nice score on the Tanaka


----------



## Lefty

Dammit, I keep double clicking pictures to "like" them on here. Haha. That Tanaka is a beauty!


----------



## James

ah was that the santoku up like two weeks ago? glad someone picked that one up


----------



## harlock0083

Mucho Bocho said:


> Harlock, Is the the standard blade or one of his thick spine (2.8) Yusuke's.
> 
> Either way she's beautiful as I have several myself. You should be able to preserve that original edge with a ceramic rod, balsa/paste and leather. I suspect that it won't be long before this knife starts increasing in retail price. Nice guy!
> 
> What did you think about the wrap/packaging? Different level huh.



The packaging was very nice. I bought this to replace the Artifex extra tall. Its the standard one I think as I don't think the spine is that thick. Its extremely light compared to my Goko!


----------



## ar11

James said:


> ah was that the santoku up like two weeks ago? glad someone picked that one up



Yup just me and one other guy bidding otherwise would've gone for around $100


----------



## K-Fed

Not a knife, nor did I buy it. It's a new handle in cocobolo and black wood that was made and gifted to me by one of our own and is easily the nicest wa handle in the kit. Not to mention it balances my 270 tanaka perfectly both in feel and weight.


----------



## Anton

Kfed,
That's a very nice handle. Could we see a shot of the ferrule profile? Looking into the barrel


----------



## K-Fed

This is the best I can do as its already been epoxied on to the blade.


----------



## EdipisReks

ar11 said:


> Got this Tanaka R2 for what i consider a steal on fleabay.  stooopid thin behind the edge



i don't know about stupid thin, but it looks good! i really want to try a Tanaka R2, at some point.


----------



## mkriggen

Got these two a little while ago from EE...

Asai AS damascus 105 petty and 240 kiritsuke/gyuto




And this one came in the mail just yesterday courtesy of bkdc...

Yusuke 210 stainless suji



ahhhhh...the rush:spin chair:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Baby Huey

Still fairly new so this all I have.............for now.......Well aside from a Wusthof set.

View attachment 18801


View attachment 18802


View attachment 18803


View attachment 18804


View attachment 18805


View attachment 18806


View attachment 18801



Dunno why the URL's are not being accepted now.


----------



## Frater_Decus

Sakai Takayuki Grand Chef 240mm Wa-Gyuto (x-posted: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/14347-Sakai-Takayuki-Grand-Chef-240mm-Wa-Gyuto?p=244466#post244466)
Took her to the stones, last night:


----------



## EdipisReks

just got done refurbishing my newest purchase. 240 Kasumi Shigefusa gyuto.


----------



## harlock0083

Nice, it looks very asymmetric. How did you sharpen it?


----------



## EdipisReks

harlock0083 said:


> Nice, it looks very asymmetric. How did you sharpen it?



It's not as asymmetric as it looks. I have a thread in the handiworks forum, with some details.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Burke 155 petty with Sheep's horn
Butch Harner 7 in bullnose butcher knife
Peter Pruyn "brothersville" 15 in bullnose scimitar


----------



## Von blewitt

Awesome Chuck! You've being laying a bit low lately.....then pow what a combo 

I'm hoping to have a couple to post later today... Courtesy of Maksim


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Chuck, Can you honestly call that 155 Burke a petty? Looks more like a Gyuto? I pity the product that touches this knife. Never knew what hit them. ;-)


----------



## Vic Cardenas

Gesshin Uraku 150mm White #2 Kurouchi Wa-Petty




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Von blewitt

Today's haul from Maksim. Kikuryu 240 with beautiful ironwood burl handle made by Dan (twistington)
Itinomonn boning knife & JNS 1k



[/IMG]


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Yeah. It is more of a petite gyuto.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

New to my straight carbon Bob Kramer custom. Just got it refurbished from Bob.


----------



## Anton

Damn you Chuck!


----------



## cheflarge

lus1: Your posts of your, UNBELIEVABLE nice collection, are hurtful, Chuck!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mast3quila

my latest was a large CCK cleaver. posting a pic after that Kramer would be silly


----------



## chinacats

mast3quila said:


> my latest was a large CCK cleaver. posting a pic after that Kramer would be silly




That Kramer is sick...but few of us can afford them so please post pics. Always nice seeing a new CCK and besides, somebody has to follow Chuck.


----------



## mast3quila

well I did darken the handle with some mineral oil. maybe by the time I get home someone will have posted.


----------



## ar11

I wonder if that Kramer costs as much as my car? lol.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Here's an informal portrait of the Tanaka Ironwood "family": Papa - 240 gyuto; Mama 210 sujihiki; Baby 135 petty.


----------



## Burl Source

ChuckTheButcher said:


> New to my straight carbon Bob Kramer custom. Just got it refurbished from Bob.View attachment 18920
> View attachment 18921
> View attachment 18922


I recognize the wood. 
Is it weird for me to look at a cool knife and say "That's My Wood"?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Burl Source said:


> I recognize the wood.
> Is it weird for me to look at a cool knife and say "That's My Wood"?



That's pretty co. Could you tell me what it is because I honestly don't know.


----------



## ar11

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Here's an informal portrait of the Tanaka Ironwood "family": Papa - 240 gyuto; Mama 210 sujihiki; Baby 135 petty.



Wow dreamteam right there! (that I can actually afford) didn't know Tanaka made a suki.. thats the length I've been looking for too..


----------



## Dave Martell

I really like those Tanakas...very nice knives.


----------



## Burl Source

ChuckTheButcher said:


> That's pretty co. Could you tell me what it is because I honestly don't know.


Dyed big leaf maple that was cut from the center of a big burl.


----------



## mast3quila

ChuckTheButcher said:


> That's pretty co. Could you tell me what it is because I honestly don't know.



Did someone actually trash their Kramer before you got it? eeek


----------



## Anton

ChuckTheButcher said:


> That's pretty co. Could you tell me what it is because I honestly don't know.



Mark, 
Curious if it's the same as my Shig Yo dyed big leaf maple.. which also came from you...


----------



## Lefty

Kramer??? Three beautful Tanakas?? CCK Cleaver? (Sorry, I had to)  I just wet myself....


----------



## mast3quila

And here she is!


----------



## Lefty

Nice! And I mean it.


----------



## dmccurtis

The 1102 is a great cleaver. Maybe the best Chinese Chinese cleaver.


----------



## brainsausage

Nice! Rarely see the big boy CCK's.


----------



## Benuser

It's nothing compared to Dave's etching, but not bad after one day of home use.

http://postimg.org/image/4qz7iuzkv/


----------



## tripleq

^^looks pretty good!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

So Chuck, what are your thoughts on the Kramer?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> So Chuck, what are your thoughts on the Kramer?



I am a big custom collector so Kramer is sort of like the holy grail and I am very happy to own one. In all honestly though, do I think it's a better knife then my Burkes, Raders DT's, ect., not buy a long shot. I think there are people who make a comparable if not better knife at a much more reasonable price.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Chuck, thats a pretty big statement. i mean, 90% of people that actually owned an authentic Kramer would say "yes its the best, its a kramer." thank your for your honest feedback.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Don't get me wrong it is a great knife. The taper on it is insane. It's just that there are other very talented makers out there. For a fraction of the price.


----------



## ggg16902002

A new addition to my collection: A Slicer 300mm, made by mastersmith David Lisch

Blade: serpent feather pattern (1080, 1075 and 15n20), handle: hidden tang with the integral bolster, ivory handle with bronze spacer and damascus bronze butt cap.
measurements: overall length: 445mm (17.52''), high at the heel: 48.6mm (1.91''), the spine at the heel: 4.45mm and at the tip: 1.05mm.


----------



## ggg16902002

A few larger photos:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Very nice! I've always liked Lisch's damascus.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Wow. I love his work. He has been doing some great collaborations with Rader as well. You don't hear enough about David Lisch. Nice buy.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Mucho Bocho said:


> Chuck, thats a pretty big statement. i mean, 90% of people that actually owned an authentic Kramer would say "yes its the best, its a kramer." thank your for your honest feedback.



I hear 90% of all statistics are made up :tease:

I use my Carter(s) more than the Kramer and don't consider it the end-all knife. I think non-Kramer owners romanticize your latter theory more than the actual owners.


----------



## jjaxx92

chinacats said:


> Posted in ODC, but figured they're new to me so guess I can put them here as well. :knife:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage unknown bullnose, Henckels 102-12 and Dexter 48914
> Small knife for size comparison is my 10" Sab.



Do you have the Dexter 48914, and would you be interested in selling it?


----------



## Von blewitt

ggg16902002 said:


> A few larger photos:




That is beautiful! Great score


----------



## Dave Martell

ggg16902002 said:


> A few larger photos:




Very nice. What's the handle material?


----------



## ggg16902002

Dave Martell said:


> Very nice. What's the handle material?



Walrus Ivory


----------



## XooMG

Sorry about posting this in two threads, but I'm pretty happy with my new Yusuke 210 and its saya. The saya didn't come with a hole so I had to do that by hand. I put one layer of tung oil on and will be adding another when it's more fully cured.

With the pin, it stays pretty snug. Still work to do, but I was happy with my progress so I took a pic:


----------



## Don Nguyen

XooMG did you take that photo? It looks great!


----------



## XooMG

Don Nguyen said:


> XooMG did you take that photo? It looks great!


Thanks! Yeah I took the photo. I sometimes wish I had more equipment for photos, but I can usually do a reasonable job with built-in flash, a piece of paper, and a white tshirt (like in the photo I just posted). Wouldn't rely on it if someone were paying me, but that's the beauty of being an amateur. :thumbsup:


----------



## V1P

My new Harner's 210mm CTS-XHP nakiri with copper fittings and double dyed elder burl :ubersexy:


----------



## Don Nguyen

V1P said:


>



This picture makes the knife look gigantic


----------



## Brad Gibson

butch does amazing work. I want one of his knives soooooo badly!


----------



## V1P

Don Nguyen said:


> This picture makes the knife look gigantic



Yeah, that's Butch himself, I forced him to take a quick photo :lol2:

Brad Gibson : I am very lucky, indeed! Knife is still in the States having a custom saya done, can't wait to give it a go when it arrives.


----------



## Fran Rendina

That Kramer is so so so just so ya know what I'm saying.


----------



## NO ChoP!

A Yoshikane 270mm V2 lefty yanagi with burnt chestnut handle from Mr. Maksim...my first true single bevel, and surely not my last.




A Shigefusa 180 KU Nakiri with upgraded handle....




Sayas will follow, both presently in the works.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Wow that Harner looks awsome!


----------



## V1P

NO ChoP! said:


> A Yoshikane 270mm V2 lefty yanagi with burnt chestnut handle from Mr. Maksim...my first true single bevel, and surely not my last.
> 
> View attachment 19086
> 
> 
> A Shigefusa 180 KU Nakiri with upgraded handle....
> 
> View attachment 19087
> 
> 
> Sayas will follow, both presently in the works.



Wow, that yanagi looks longer than 270mm. One of these days, I will look and try a Shige, to see what the fuss is all about.

Mr.Magnus : Thanks!My mistake, the handle is triple dyed elder burl and the blade is hand sanded.


----------



## brianh

165mm Takeda nakiri bocho. I've only had a few J knives, but this is sharpest out of the box yet.


----------



## Fillmoreslimm

That Harner is insane btw


----------



## V1P

Fillmoreslimm said:


> That Harner is insane btw



Yeah, can't wait to use it. Will post more photos with the saya on later.


----------



## jimbob

New toys! Ealy damascus parer, misono hankotsu and itinnomon cleaver. Super happy with all 3. The parer is just perfect!


----------



## V1P

jimbob said:


> New toys! Ealy damascus parer, misono hankotsu and itinnomon cleaver. Super happy with all 3. The parer is just perfect!
> View attachment 19232
> View attachment 19233
> View attachment 19234
> View attachment 19235



Wow, very nice parer Jimbob! Is that stainless damascus? 

How long did it take you to order 1?


----------



## Brad Gibson

Just wait till you sharpen that takeda! The edge will be so nice! Great knives all


----------



## Vangelis

My latest addition was a Shigefusa Kitaeji (24cm) from Marko. She needs some shoes, but I would like to make something nice for this beautiful knife.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vangelis_k/9444315266/

Sorry for the bad BnW photo irate1:


----------



## CoqaVin

V1P said:


> Wow, very nice parer Jimbob! Is that stainless damascus?
> 
> How long did it take you to order 1?



I just happened to get one from another member here in good condition in Damascus as well....Ill post a pic here when I get it


----------



## V1P

CoqaVin said:


> I just happened to get one from another member here in good condition in Damascus as well....Ill post a pic here when I get it



Pls do!


----------



## swarth

That cleave may turn me into a liar. Super nice. Love the handle.


----------



## spaceconvoy

My first real cleaver, a new Sugimoto #6 after a few onions... nothing special, but I've always wanted one of these.


----------



## CoqaVin

Although it might not be that special to you others it is...still a decent price tag on these right if you dont mind me asking how much you pay for this beauty?


----------



## spaceconvoy

I think it's special, just might seem kinda bland among all the customs around here... I got it off Rakuten for around 285 with shipping.


----------



## Timthebeaver

I have been close to pulling the trigger on a Sugimoto #6 for what seems like years. Not a fashionable knife at all, the newest, rarest and most esoteric will always attract the most attention, such is the nature of forums. However, I suspect there is a reason they've got the market for chukabocho nailed down in Japan. I think their wa-gyuto is kick-ass too, again - something of a vanilla knife.


----------



## CoqaVin

Nothing special really but will post some pics

Del Ealy parer Damascus


----------



## Mr.Magnus

CoqaVin said:


> Nothing special really but will post some pics
> 
> Del Ealy parer Damascus




what a diva statement lmao. that damascus is out of this world!


----------



## CoqaVin

I just got this from another member any guesses on the handle wood?

Amoboyana Burl?


----------



## clayton

spaceconvoy said:


> I think it's special, just might seem kinda bland among all the customs around here... I got it off Rakuten for around 285 with shipping.



The Sugimoto is all about "inner magical beauty". It is also the only knife I bought twice.


----------



## Von blewitt

Twins a 240 in 52100 & a practice blade in DT mystery carbon.


----------



## turbochef422

Congrats. You got one. Mines coming so I could be happy for you this time.


----------



## Hbeernink

[edit] interesting, no pic despite the preview. should be a cut brooklyn prospect 120....


sharp out of the box- but taking it back to the stones as I think it should be a wee bit scarier. nice feel in hand, and a good all-arounder for a small prep knife.


----------



## Hbeernink

ok fine- here's the flickr link:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/z0h/10262656016/


----------



## Chefu

Mr T's knives are stunning and elegant....


----------



## Anton

Von blewitt said:


> Twins a 240 in 52100 & a practice blade in DT mystery carbon.



Beautiful set, pure class IMO and a great pair to play against each other. Congrats Huw


----------



## V1P

Damn, so cool lookin! 



CoqaVin said:


> Nothing special really but will post some pics
> 
> Del Ealy parer Damascus


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

CoqaVin said:


> Nothing special really but will post some pics
> 
> Del Ealy parer Damascus



I love the damascus on this parer. Beautiful.


----------



## rdm_magic

Ealy 150mm petty and a jm forge 270mm slicer. They were both much prettier when I got them last week!


----------



## CoqaVin

ChuckTheButcher said:


> I love the damascus on this parer. Beautiful.



I agree the damascus is cool...I got this from a fellow KKF member...So I am in the dark on the steel/wood for the handle...but I don't know if you can tell in the pics IRL the blade is a lot darker it is almost black....


----------



## El Pescador

You're going to love the Devin Thomas Mystery Carbon-my favorite steel. It just keeps going, and going, and going...



Von blewitt said:


> Twins a 240 in 52100 & a practice blade in DT mystery carbon.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Some new handles & Knives this week . bad light when i took the pics. =/

Takeda 240mm custom gyuto, Mike Henry Handle



Harner/Mclean Parer&Saya








Yamawaku Nakiri, Mike Henry Handle



Yamawaku Deba. Mike Henry Handle


----------



## Anton

That takeda profile looks fantastic


----------



## CoqaVin

Mr.Magnus said:


> Some new handles & Knives this week . bad light when i took the pics. =/
> 
> Takeda 240mm custom gyuto, Mike Henry Handle
> View attachment 19449
> 
> 
> Harner/Mclean Parer&Saya
> View attachment 19450
> 
> View attachment 19451
> 
> View attachment 19452
> 
> 
> 
> Yamawaku Nakiri, Mike Henry Handle
> View attachment 19453
> 
> 
> Yamawaku Deba. Mike Henry Handle
> View attachment 19454
> 
> View attachment 19456
> 
> View attachment 19455
> 
> View attachment 19457



That Yamawaku Deba's Handle is nice what wood's are those?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

CoqaVin said:


> That Yamawaku Deba's Handle is nice what wood's are those?



Thanks. Not sure. i have not askt Mike


----------



## franzb69

yamawaku handles are burnt chestnut as far as i know


----------



## berko

its rehandled.


----------



## franzb69

my bad, wasn't paying attention


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## Hattorichop

Ealy and a Carter.....danm nice scores.



turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 19497


----------



## Chuckles

Pretty nice peeler too.


----------



## berko

yea...whats that handle on the peeler?


----------



## XooMG

Cheap Chinese knife from a shop down the street. Stainless cladding and a core steel that is cousin of Hitachi Blue. Very thin...laser cleaver compared to most I've seen (admittedly not that many decent ones).

Sorry for the bad dusty pic.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Mareko Maumasi of Maumasi Firearts. 9.9 in chefs knife with mosaic dogwood blossom and spalted curly maple. He worked with Kramer for years and just started doing his own. I think he is some body to keep your eye on. The craftsmanship is amazing.




Sorry the phone pics do not give it justice.


----------



## NO ChoP!

That bolster is sick! Profile very Kramer'esque...


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Yeah the profile is a lot like a Kramer. The handle and bolster remind me a lot of Rader.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Is that an integral bolster? That is _awesome!_


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Yes it is. The bolster is angled as well so it feels great as a pinch grip.


----------



## scott6452

What a beauty! How does it cut?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Haven't even had a chance to try it yet. Will let you know.


----------



## hobbitling

does the bolster interfere with sharpening?


----------



## Mr.Svinarich

That Damascus is great! ive never seen a pattern similar to it.


----------



## Dave Martell

Chuck's got all the cool toys. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## daddy yo yo

i just googled that guy, and i must say that even though i am not a huge fan of this kramer-esque shape, that one is a stunner:

:bigeek::bigeek::bigeek:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

daddy yo yo said:


> i just googled that guy, and i must say that even though i am not a huge fan of this kramer-esque shape, that one is a stunner:
> 
> :bigeek::bigeek::bigeek:



That wood is sex (insert pun).


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

That knife is a colab with David Liecsh. One of the KKF members got and posted it a few weeks ago. I seriously think he is going to be the next big thing in the customs world.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

That's too pretty to use.


----------



## EdipisReks

The Anti-Chrysler said:


> That's too pretty to use.



agreed.


----------



## Justin0505

Bolster on the gyuto seems a bit to far forward and i can help but see shades of Ken Onion. 
Profile is also goofy. 
However the handle looks like it might work. 
Hows the grind? 
Over all, it's still very pretty and id like to try one. Tell him to get his butt on here and start a passaround!


----------



## Lefty

Both look really nice to me. It's be proud to own either of them.

Oh, by the way, I think he is a member.


----------



## cclin

I order this Heiji SS gyuto with thinner grind & rounded spine/choil. Nakaya San said he had grinding blade little by little with carefully; he think this is almost a limit of the steel, any further thinner it becomes too weak for some cutting task!!

knife before hand engrave Heiji kanji & handle


----------



## pleue

I was doing dishes this morning and it occurred to me that the beautiful Mareko Maumasi integral bolster is a very similar shape at the bolster and to a lesser extent through the handle as one of my favorite knife handles...... the victorinox fibrox  Anyone else see it?


----------



## brainsausage

cclin said:


> I order this Heiji SS gyuto with thinner grind & rounded spine/choil. Nakaya San said he had grinding blade little by little with carefully; he think this is almost a limit of the steel, any further thinner it becomes too weak for some cutting task!!
> 
> knife before hand engrave Heiji kanji & handle



That looks awesome Charles! How's she cut?


----------



## cclin

brainsausage said:


> That looks awesome Charles! How's she cut?



great so far!! I only used it to cut few things, no sticking on potato, no wedge on large carrot & no food reactive on onion.


----------



## JohnnyChance

That looks great Charles.


----------



## Reede

Here's my new Nick Wheeler parer. Nick is a popular bladesmith over on Bladeforums, and recently offered this little parer for sale. I know oftentimes when folks known for hunters/bowies/fighters branch into the kitchen knife arena, they end up with really thick blades that don't work well in the kitchen. Not so with this little knife from Nick. Nice and thin, really sharp, fits the hand really well, just does a nice job. Just got through peeling/slicing ginger, and dicing some shiitake mushrooms for a curry for supper, and it was great. 
Here's a pic:



The blade:



Didn't get it as clean as I thought I did. 








Did I mention that it is small? Between my Rader and McGhee/Guinea Hog parers:


----------



## Anton

That's where that Rader lives... good company

Nice handle on that Rader


----------



## stereo.pete

Wheeler is a beast, nice grab Reede, I was tempted by that knife as well. Charles that Heiji is a beautify, that knife has definitely been added to my bucket list.


----------



## EdipisReks

cclin said:


> I order this Heiji SS gyuto with thinner grind & rounded spine/choil. Nakaya San said he had grinding blade little by little with carefully; he think this is almost a limit of the steel, any further thinner it becomes too weak for some cutting task!!
> 
> knife before hand engrave Heiji kanji & handle



The choil looks a good bit like my Shig, after I reworked it. I honestly don't think the Shig cuts as well as my regular Heijis, but it's cool that Nakaya-san takes custom orders like that.


----------



## pleue

god that rader makes me jealous


----------



## Chefu

cclin said:


> I order this Heiji SS gyuto with thinner grind & rounded spine/choil. Nakaya San said he had grinding blade little by little with carefully; he think this is almost a limit of the steel, any further thinner it becomes too weak for some cutting task!!
> 
> knife before hand engrave Heiji kanji & handle



How long is the handle? I've been thinking of getting a Heiji but the length of the ones that Jon carries with the burnt chestnut were 127mm I think. Seemed very short to me?


----------



## cclin

JohnnyChance said:


> That looks great Charles.





stereo.pete said:


> Charles that Heiji is a beautify, that knife has definitely been added to my bucket list.


thanks! Heiji is a amazing cutter, it give me the same "wow" feeling as first time I use my DT custom & Rader gyuto!!


EdipisReks said:


> The choil looks a good bit like my Shig, after I reworked it. I honestly don't think the Shig cuts as well as my regular Heijis, but it's cool that Nakaya-san takes custom orders like that.


this Heiji has same geometry as regular Heiji but with refine shinogi line & thinner bevel/behind the edge! this grind will minimize wedge problem when cutting extra large/dry hard root vegetable & still retain great food release. totally different geometry compare to my shigs....... 

@chefu, my heiji's handle is 140mm.


----------



## ggg16902002

Almost three weeks ago I displayed my new slicer (300mm with a serpent feather pattern) made by David lisch.
Here is my new matching knife - a Gyuto 220mm made by Michael Rader (with David Lisch's Damascus). The handle is made of Amboyna burl with a small accent of Box Elder burl under the Blackwood cap.
Measurements: overall length: 340mm (13.38''), high at the heel: 54.8mm (2.16''), the spine at the heel: 3.35mm and at the tip: 0.94mm.
Few photos (by Rader):


----------



## knyfeknerd

Beauty ggg! I saw this on Mr. Rader's site earlier. I love everything about it.


----------



## zoze

Wow, what a beauty.


----------



## erikz

Wow, no words are good enough to describe its beauty. The handle is just out of this world.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Did I mention that it is small? Between my Rader and McGhee/Guinea Hog parers:


[/QUOTE]

I love that Rader.


----------



## Chefu

The Rader / Lisch is beyond beautiful!! You are a lucky guy....


----------



## Brad Gibson

this thread has turned into: show off your Raders so everyone can drool! (im not saying its a bad thing) you guys knives are insanely awesome!


----------



## Reede

That serpent feather pattern is really neat, and it looks really nice done up Rader style.


----------



## V1P

Finally received my Sakai Yusuke 240mm stainless gyuto. It is the 'extra thick', 'extra harden' with ebony handle and the custom ebony saya. Haven't got a chance to use it yet, but will be soon.


----------



## V1P




----------



## Chefu

ggg16902002 said:


> Almost three weeks ago I displayed my new slicer (300mm with a serpent feather pattern) made by David lisch.
> Here is my new matching knife - a Gyuto 220mm made by Michael Rader (with David Lisch's Damascus). The handle is made of Amboyna burl with a small accent of Box Elder burl under the Blackwood cap.
> Measurements: overall length: 340mm (13.38''), high at the heel: 54.8mm (2.16''), the spine at the heel: 3.35mm and at the tip: 0.94mm.
> Few photos (by Rader):


I've come back to look at this Rader / Lisch 4 times today!! Insanely beautiful -- I hope to dream about this one tonight.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Wow. That might be the nicest handle I've ever seen. Stunning. Congrats.


----------



## stereo.pete

Nothing beats a Rader western style handle I tell you!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

stereo.pete said:


> Nothing beats a Rader western style handle I tell you!



Agreed.


----------



## Erilyn75

ggg16902002 said:


> Almost three weeks ago I displayed my new slicer (300mm with a serpent feather pattern) made by David lisch.
> Here is my new matching knife - a Gyuto 220mm made by Michael Rader (with David Lisch's Damascus). The handle is made of Amboyna burl with a small accent of Box Elder burl under the Blackwood cap.
> Measurements: overall length: 340mm (13.38''), high at the heel: 54.8mm (2.16''), the spine at the heel: 3.35mm and at the tip: 0.94mm.
> Few photos (by Rader):



That's just stunning. My husband doesn't understand my obsession with kitchen knives until I show him pictures of knives this beautiful. Then he somewhat gets it lol.


----------



## jklip13

reminds me of a peacock feather


----------



## Pensacola Tiger




----------



## V1P

My newly done 240mm Konosuke Blue #2 Honyaki gyuto. Handle is dyed box elder burl, black spacers and Damascus end cap + spacer (courtesy of HHH Knives). Very happy with how this turned out and can't wait to give it a try.

Saya is of the same material and same black spacer.


----------



## berko

wow! handle and saya look great.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Chuckles

Sweet


----------



## CoqaVin

Looks cool man...different I like different...besides the handle how's the knife


----------



## hobbitling

I usually don't like brightly dyed woods, but I might have to change my mind now. Looks great!


----------



## V1P

Thanks for the kind words, everyone! Here's an additional photo of the end cap, not very clear but hope you can see the patterns.

Coqauvin : Knife is still in the States and will be shipped to me soon. Will give a review when I have the chance. To my knowledge, Konosuke honyakis are workhorses, they are definitely not in the laser category.


----------



## ar11

Wow that knife is wild.. love it


----------



## V1P

Can you guys tell what my favorite color is?


----------



## stevenStefano

It looks a lot like denim, cool


----------



## V1P

you're right, never really thought about it that way, lol.




stevenStefano said:


> It looks a lot like denim, cool


----------



## knyfeknerd

I love it man. I'll bet you'll be sleeping with that thing you're gonna love it so much!


----------



## EdipisReks

I'm really interested in seeing more pics of the grind of that knife.


----------



## Oui Chef

+1 on some more grind photos, what a beauty.
The handle and saya are rocking



For a moment, or a second, the pinched expressions of the cynical, world-weary, throat-cutting, miserable bastards we've all had to become disappears, when we're confronted with something as simple as a plate of food. - Bourdain


----------



## CB1968

That knife is awesome nice score mate


----------



## V1P

Since I do not yet have the knife with me, this is the best photo of the grind I found on the internet.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Looks a lot like my fujiyama grind.


----------



## V1P

Maybe when my wife is not around :rofl2:



knyfeknerd said:


> I love it man. I'll bet you'll be sleeping with that thing you're gonna love it so much!


----------



## V1P

I think the old white #2 honyaki is more to your fujiyama grind. This new one is slightly different, with visible shinogi line. 




NO ChoP! said:


> Looks a lot like my fujiyama grind.


----------



## NO ChoP!

From the choil, it's pretty close...

I did notice the different look of this knife. Is the hamon straight?


----------



## EdipisReks

V1P said:


> Since I do not yet have the knife with me, this is the best photo of the grind I found on the internet.



That looks very nice.


----------



## V1P

That I would not know, have to check it when I have the knife. Looking at the grind, it may be.



NO ChoP! said:


> From the choil, it's pretty close...
> 
> I did notice the different look of this knife. Is the hamon straight?


----------



## Chuckles

My Fujiyama.


----------



## V1P

Is that a 240mm?


----------



## NO ChoP!

I must say, most associate Konosuke with lasers, but these higher ended knives have very curvaceous grinds. Very sexy!


----------



## V1P

I like my knife like I like my woman.....:biggrin:



NO ChoP! said:


> I must say, most associate Konosuke with lasers, but these higher ended knives have very curvaceous grinds. Very sexy!


----------



## Lefty

Fujiyamas are gorgeous. As is the Honyaki, VIP.


----------



## V1P

Thanks, Lefty! Can't wait for the end result of our project when it is done. I can tell you that it is going to be colourful one and you can test it first, I don't mind.


----------



## chinacats

V1P said:


> Thanks, Lefty! Can't wait for the end result of our project when it is done. I can tell you that it is going to be colourful one and you can test it first, I don't mind.



I think that's why he's making sayas--just so he can test all the cool s#$t!


----------



## V1P

Lol, I wished I can make something knife related.


----------



## V1P

Oh oh, here is another one that was done before the Konosuke. It is a 240mm Itto-Ryu black mirror finished gyuto. This one has a highly assymetrical bevels, something like 90/10. I am yet to cut with this one, either. I have no idea how different this would be compared to other double bevels. Anyone care to chime in?

Saya & handle are full corian, with nickel silver fittings and mosaic pin on end cap.


----------



## NO ChoP!

When I thought the blue beast was about the craziest knife I've seen, you bust out this... 

You have a distinctly individualized taste my friend, but being different is cool; I love it for it's complete originality.


----------



## Brad Gibson

its that single bevel gyuto!


----------



## hobbitling

looks like Darth Vaders knife. cool


----------



## stereo.pete

The knife should look pretty awesome as well when the user goes to thin the primary bevels.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Yah, is that just a coating? 

Looks a lot different than the Itto Ryu I had back in the day. It had awful fit and finish, especially for the price tag. Also, it was thicker behind the edge than most debas...


----------



## CanadianMan

I have one of those Single bevel black mirror gyuto's on order from Gregg salter. I can't wait to try it out


----------



## V1P

I like my knives to not just cut well but look good too. I do try to make all of them different in color or combination. Thanks NO Chop.

It is some sort of coating but no idea how it would hold out long term.



NO ChoP! said:


> When I thought the blue beast was about the craziest knife I've seen, you bust out this...
> 
> You have a distinctly individualized taste my friend, but being different is cool; I love it for it's complete originality.


----------



## V1P

This one Darth Vader, yes. The other one Denim, lol.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Ordered kouoro ichi blue#2 Nakiri on Ebay from 330mate to play with blue#2, but instead received this today. 
Probably it's VG10 core in soft damascus and it's a bit more expensive then the blue#2 that I ordered.

Have no idea what to do with it now :dontknow: 
Dropped a message to 330mate on ebay, but his communicating skills are even worse then mine


----------



## mkriggen

Considering shipping costs, he'll probably offer to let you keep it if you want. If not ebay requires that he takes it back. Might take a few days to get his attention though.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

mkriggen said:


> Considering shipping costs, he'll probably offer to let you keep it if you want. If not ebay requires that he takes it back. Might take a few days to get his attention though.


That's what I though 
But he already responded and asking to send it back to Japan.


----------



## Lefty

How do you know it isn't the blue 2 damascus?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Lefty said:


> How do you know it isn't the blue 2 damascus?


I'm not 100% sure, but mine doesn't has those hieroglyphs 




 and the steel seems to be non reactive.


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## marc4pt0

Is that ITK from Devin's most recent batch?


----------



## turbochef422

Yup


----------



## marc4pt0

I just got super excited


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Turbo, Came home from work to see the USPS slip on my door. My AEBL will be home tomorrow too. Tell us of your initial impressions?


----------



## TB_London




----------



## brainsausage

Oooo! That means mine is on the way as well!!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger




----------



## EdipisReks

ooooh, that looks nice!


----------



## pleue

this thread is officially killing me. Let me know if anyone doesn't like their 270 aebl. yeah right...


----------



## Mucho Bocho

today I had a knife epiphany when my DT TIK AEBL 240 arrived. I'll give a little back story for perspective.

I've been seriously into knives and collecting them for about three years. Seems to coincide with finding this forum :scratchhead: I'm a very productive and experimental home chef and in the quest to find the best cooking tools, knives naturally came into the picture. Ive bought and sold maybe 50 quality knives, cut with many more, learned how to get scary sharp edges on the Edge Pro but have in the past year gained some confidence and competence in free hand--Again, thanks to the members on this forum. OK Back to the ITK.

I was lucky enough to get on Devin's last list and even though I really couldn't afford it, I couldn't let this chance get away. So I signed up and it arrived today.

First Impressions:
It's a sizeable knife, Its 240 on the blade not 240 from handle to spine like my other Gyuto. that extra 1/2" plus at 52mm high at the heel, makes the knife seem huge. Its heavier than all my other knives by 50 grams too. (ITK ~230 grams)

You can see my modest collection that I love Laser style knives and Yusuke Sakai the most. My heaviest knife to date has been the Yusuke Sakai 240/210 Stainless special-thick spine customs its about 163grams, they're 2.8mm at the spine and have lovely tapers to the tip. Flat bellies and although the blade faces are asymmetric, there's some convexing with zero degree bevels. 

After reading everything on the internet in searches on Devin Thomas DT ITK, I was thinking the blade profile was very close to my Yusuke's, the definitely are not. Devin's blade has less belly than the special order flat Yusuke. the ITK's bevel is also curves more gradual than the Yuke. But enough belly to be able to rock chop the knife when needed. 

As you would have assumed the grind is wonderfully tapered in several different ways. the tip is thin thin without being flexible. I've only cut one onion but the steel feel harder, more dense than the Yusuke stainless. 

I'm looking forward to making dinner with it tonight but so far this knife has really changed my view on what a great knife is.


----------



## Mrmnms

Go cut some more onions MB! Congrats on the new knife. Have fun.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Wow you have some nice blades there Mucho,congrads on the new Devin Thomas


----------



## marc4pt0

It's been a fantastic week for this guy. Thanks goes to Rick on the trade for this Del. Simply an amazing knife which just pisses me off that I waited This long to get my hands on one of his 240mm!






Next up is old with the new. The smaller of the 2 actually used to be a 240. Got it from a fellow member here earlier this year. Still cuts amazingly and really does make the perfect line knife. The second (larger) is 240 in AEB-L


----------



## stereo.pete

I'm so jealous of you guys and your ITK's! Well played my friends, well played!


----------



## hambone.johnson

AAAAHHH!!! all the ITK's !!! Devin e-mailed me last night to say I had one if I wanted it and you DO NOT turn him down when an e-mail like that comes. I put half down to keep the reservation now I cant wait for the damn thing to show up!!!! its gonna be an awesome self B-day present though. so excited!!!


----------



## mkriggen

hambone.johnson said:


> AAAAHHH!!! all the ITK's !!! Devin e-mailed me last night to say I had one if I wanted it and you DO NOT turn him down when an e-mail like that comes. I put half down to keep the reservation now I cant wait for the damn thing to show up!!!! its gonna be an awesome self B-day present though. so excited!!!



:lmao: He did the same thing to me on Friday, just about 8hrs after I had ordered a 270 suji from Koki-san. I had the exact same response ullhair:. Being the Gentleman that he is though, he agreed to hold it for me for a couple of paychecks. Sooo...I'm getting a Devin ITK :bliss:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## knyfeknerd

Congrats to all you guys!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

marc4pt0 said:


> Next up is old with the new. The smaller of the 2 actually used to be a 240. Got it from a fellow member here earlier this year. Still cuts amazingly and really does make the perfect line knife. The second (larger) is 240 in AEB-L



Marc,

Your "small" 240 didn't "used to be a 240". It is the size the original run of ITK's are. They ran short, around 230 on the edge, just as Japanese wa-gyutos do. The "240" is the measurement from the ferrule to the tip. 

Just a bit of DT ITK trivia.

Rick


----------



## marc4pt0

I must of misunderstood Kaleab when we were chatting about this. It's prob no more then a 215 now judging by its comparison to my 210's. 
I also didn't know it was from the original run, if I'm understanding you correctly. I hadn't even heard of the ITK until last year when I joined KKF and it took me another couple months to figure out the history of it and what the acronym stood for!
But I'll tell you what, that little puppy makes for the best dang line knife I've ever come across!
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

Mucho Bocho said:


> today I had a knife epiphany when my DT TIK AEBL 240 arrived. I'll give a little back story for perspective.
> 
> I've been seriously into knives and collecting them for about three years. Seems to coincide with finding this forum :scratchhead: I'm a very productive and experimental home chef and in the quest to find the best cooking tools, knives naturally came into the picture. Ive bought and sold maybe 50 quality knives, cut with many more, learned how to get scary sharp edges on the Edge Pro but have in the past year gained some confidence and competence in free hand--Again, thanks to the members on this forum. OK Back to the ITK.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get on Devin's last list and even though I really couldn't afford it, I couldn't let this chance get away. So I signed up and it arrived today.
> 
> First Impressions:
> It's a sizeable knife, Its 240 on the blade not 240 from handle to spine like my other Gyuto. that extra 1/2" plus at 52mm high at the heel, makes the knife seem huge. Its heavier than all my other knives by 50 grams too. (ITK ~230 grams)
> 
> You can see my modest collection that I love Laser style knives and Yusuke Sakai the most. My heaviest knife to date has been the Yusuke Sakai 240/210 Stainless special-thick spine customs its about 163grams, they're 2.8mm at the spine and have lovely tapers to the tip. Flat bellies and although the blade faces are asymmetric, there's some convexing with zero degree bevels.
> 
> After reading everything on the internet in searches on Devin Thomas DT ITK, I was thinking the blade profile was very close to my Yusuke's, the definitely are not. Devin's blade has less belly than the special order flat Yusuke. the ITK's bevel is also curves more gradual than the Yuke. But enough belly to be able to rock chop the knife when needed.
> 
> As you would have assumed the grind is wonderfully tapered in several different ways. the tip is thin thin without being flexible. I've only cut one onion but the steel feel harder, more dense than the Yusuke stainless.
> 
> I'm looking forward to making dinner with it tonight but so far this knife has really changed my view on what a great knife is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 19793
> View attachment 19794
> View attachment 19797
> View attachment 19798



That's a heck of a collection!:doublethumbsup:
I haven't bought a knife in probably six months; I've run out of room to store any more.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Thank Anti Chrysler, I very happy with it and think I'm about done with collecting for a while. The only other blade I'd like to add is a Carter someday. Oh who am I kidding, I'd also like to get something from Marko. His knives have such class and balance and the handles that he maes with the taper is exactly what I like.


----------



## mpukas

Congrats to you proud new owners of the ITK's! Truly beautiful. Very jealous...


----------



## jbl

Oh god. This thread. My bank balance.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Ealy stainless damascus parer 2.75 in


----------



## stereo.pete

Not a kitchen knife but definitely a solid all around performer.








Swamp Rat RatManDu!


----------



## bkultra

stereo.pete said:


> Not a kitchen knife but definitely a solid all around performer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swamp Rat RatManDu!



Funny we live so close and not only share interest in high end kitchen knives, but I also collect Busse knives.


----------



## XooMG

Afraid I don't have one of those awesome DT knives to share, but just received a Takeda. Sorry if the pic is a bit unoriginal.


----------



## marc4pt0

Nice nakiri!


----------



## berko

how long is that takeda on the edge?


----------



## XooMG

berko said:


> how long is that takeda on the edge?


It's the boring standard 165mm model. Some say they like longer, but I think it's almost perfect. I have another 165mm nakiri from another maker on the way and the two might need to duke it out.


----------



## V1P

Nice nakiri XooMG, it is also my favorite knife type and sometimes it is my line knife at work.

As to my previous post on my 210mm Harner's nakiri, here is an update with its new custom jacket on. It is purple wood with hammered copper inlays.


----------



## CoqaVin

V1P said:


> Nice nakiri XooMG, it is also my favorite knife type and sometimes it is my line knife at work.
> 
> As to my previous post on my 210mm Harner's nakiri, here is an update with its new custom jacket on. It is purple wood with hammered copper inlays.




You like colors I see...We need to see a pic with all of them together that would be cool TOO


----------



## JohnnyChance

Mucho Bocho said:


> I've only cut one onion but the steel feel harder, more dense than the Yusuke stainless.



Would you care to elaborate more on this? I am not quite sure I understand what you are referring to.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Johnny, Its a hard thing to artictualate but the Devin seems to bounce off the board with more of a thump while the Yusukes don't seem to feel as dense. Could also be the the devin is a much heavier knife than my Yusukes. I will say that I've already managed a few hair line scratches in the Devin wiping the blade. UGH

Alternitively, I don't have any scratches on my Yukes and I've had them for years. can't figure that one out as Mr Devin told me that these knives were closer to 62 than 61.


----------



## EdipisReks

I've never found blade hardness to be all that good of an indicator of how a particular knife will scratch or not scratch, in use. The finish, and what exactly is scratching it, are very important, though. For instance, it seems that leeks, and leek debris, always scratches my knives, no matter how well I clean the leeks.


----------



## stevenStefano

Long time since I've had anything to post here. I bought Chuck's Blazen. They're not exactly trendy but they tick a lot of boxes of what I've been looking for and if I hadn't seen Chuck's I might have bought a new one. So far I like it, it's pretty hefty and reminds me of a stainless Watanabe, and the handle is nice. This knife has a huge amount of air miles on it by now


----------



## mkriggen

Found this sitting on my workbench when I got home last night...





270mm JCK Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan white #1 suji. As far as I can tell these blades are the exact same thing as Fujiwara's Nahiji line, but about half the price ($260 vs $480) and a nicer handle (octagonal w/buffalo horn vs D shaped w/plastic). I figured I'd better grab one before he sells out.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## stereo.pete

bkultra said:


> Funny we live so close and not only share interest in high end kitchen knives, but I also collect Busse knives.



This is my first Busse knife and I am very stoked, there are tons of amazing reviews on this knife!


----------



## EdipisReks

They are Jon's pictures, not mine, but two Kagekiyo's, one Blue #1 and one Ginsanko. Both 240.


----------



## mr drinky

EdipisReks said:


> They are Jon's pictures, not mine, but two Kagekiyo's, one Blue #1 and one Ginsanko. Both 240.



Those are UBER-SEXY. Now I know why you were unloading those other knives. 

knice.

k.


----------



## EdipisReks

yep yep. I twas actually my camera that did it, and all together I have extra money for Christmas, and money to buy some vintage copper, to boot!


----------



## Von blewitt

They look the Business!!! I'd be interested to hear how they stack up against the Heijis, nice tall bevels, should cut like a dream!


----------



## Lefty

Damn!!! I was eyeing those, but I'll have to remain in control. They are beauties.


----------



## EdipisReks

Von blewitt said:


> They look the Business!!! I'd be interested to hear how they stack up against the Heijis, nice tall bevels, should cut like a dream!



I think they'll be different. I was able to keep the 270 and 240 carbon Heijis, so I have plenty of Heijis to compare them to.


----------



## EdipisReks

Lefty said:


> Damn!!! I was eyeing those, but I'll have to remain in control. They are beauties.



He'll get more.  I'm planning on selling whichever I like less, and getting a second of the other, so watch out sometime next year, especially as I usually sell for good prices.


----------



## Lefty

Damn you.


----------



## EdipisReks

Lefty said:


> Damn you.



hey come on, you might get a good deal in a few months!


----------



## EdipisReks

I also bought a Yamawaku 270mm yanagiba. Been missing having a yanagi (sold my Yoshihiro 300 a few months back), and this seemed a no brainer. If I like it, I'll swap the handle and make a sheath, I'm sure.


----------



## Von blewitt

[/IMG]


----------



## chuck239

Now I'm not the only one with 2 Kagekiyo's! Enjoy them... I dont have a ginsanko yet though.... hmmm.. let me know if you plan to get rid of it haha...

-Chuck


----------



## EdipisReks

chuck239 said:


> Now I'm not the only one with 2 Kagekiyo's! Enjoy them... I dont have a ginsanko yet though.... hmmm.. let me know if you plan to get rid of it haha...
> 
> -Chuck



Will do.


----------



## EdipisReks

Von blewitt said:


> [/IMG]



I think that's the best Harner gyuto profile I've seen. I like the triangle!


----------



## Von blewitt

Yep I agree, Butch had 6 for sale this one had the lowest tip and the longest flatspot. It's a big knife 270 handle to tip (250 on the edge) and 70mm high. It's also one of the nicest pieces of Buckeye burl I've seen!

It reminds me of a ZKramer


----------



## EdipisReks

That looks better than any Z Kramer I've seen, but 70mm on the heel is nuts!


----------



## Lefty

Beautiful gyuto, Huw.


----------



## Von blewitt

The Parer & Saya are pretty nice also Tom


----------



## brainsausage

I must needs get the saya for mine as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## GlassEye

mkriggen said:


> Found this sitting on my workbench when I got home last night...
> 
> View attachment 19866
> View attachment 19867
> 
> 
> 270mm JCK Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan white #1 suji. As far as I can tell these blades are the exact same thing as Fujiwara's Nahiji line, but about half the price ($260 vs $480) and a nicer handle (octagonal w/buffalo horn vs D shaped w/plastic). I figured I'd better grab one before he sells out.
> 
> Be well,
> Mikey



Interesting profile on that knife. The tip looks unusually high.
Sell out? Are these being discontinued?


----------



## EdipisReks

GlassEye said:


> Interesting profile on that knife. The tip looks unusually high.
> Sell out? Are these being discontinued?



That's not a terribly high tip for a slicer, where you want as much edge as possible, for smooth slicing.

I believe Fujiwara-san isn't making anymore for JCK.


----------



## GlassEye

EdipisReks said:


> They are Jon's pictures, not mine, but two Kagekiyo's, one Blue #1 and one Ginsanko. Both 240.



:eek2:


----------



## EdipisReks

hope i like them!


----------



## GlassEye

EdipisReks said:


> That's not a terribly high tip for a slicer, where you want as much edge as possible, for smooth slicing.
> 
> I believe Fujiwara-san isn't making anymore for JCK.



I understand what you are saying, it just looks like a more European profile to me rather than a typical flatter Japanese profile.

That is unfortunate as I have wanted to try one of the furinkazan since they were introduced, but really can't do one right now.


----------



## chuck239

EdipisReks said:


> hope i like them!



Honestly, they are some of the best cutting knives I have ever used. They are very different then your Heiji's (which we all know you love). But I am certain you wont complain about the cutting ability! They are super thin behind the edge and amaze me when I use them.

-Chuck


----------



## CanadianMan

Got a packages from Mike Davis the other day 




Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Lefty

I'm loving those, Trev!

I just got a package too - What do you do when you get a tube with these in it? You brag....






My custom W2 with hamon 240 gyuto AND Davis forged dammy 125mm petty came in!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Nice, very nice!


----------



## CanadianMan

Awesome knives tom! That Hamon is sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Lefty

I agree. Here are two pics from my phone.


----------



## V1P

Wow, I'm loving the dammy petty! Very nice scores, Lefty.


----------



## stereo.pete

That Mike Davis gyuto is a real stunner.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

EdipisReks said:


> They are Jon's pictures, not mine, but two Kagekiyo's, one Blue #1 and one Ginsanko. Both 240.



Like your taste in knives,very nice


----------



## CoqaVin

Lefty said:


> I agree. Here are two pics from my phone.



This makes my anticipation for my Davis custom even more


----------



## CoqaVin

What is that spacer on the petty


----------



## tripleq

These look sweet. Hope you enjoy them as much as your Heijis. I'm curious about something in the photo. Lighting can exaggerate a lot of things and create illusions but what is that at the top of the handle? Bumps?




EdipisReks said:


> They are Jon's pictures, not mine, but two Kagekiyo's, one Blue #1 and one Ginsanko. Both 240.


----------



## stereo.pete

I don't have an answer to your question tripleq but I do have a new knife that I have been waiting for anxiously! Please forgive my terrible photography...

Marko Gyuto at 255mm edge, 52100 with Mokume and Blackwood ferrule with ironwood for the rest of the handle. Last but not least, Marko made one of his famous sayas, nobody does it quite like him.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Darn you, Pete....darn you. I've been waiting, too....it looks very nice!


----------



## rdmalak

Here's my new-to-me Itinomonn Nashiji KU 240!! Love it so far. It's quite a tall blade and I wasn't expecting that but it cuts like a dream and has great food release from what I've seen so far.


















I have a feeling this knife will be a permanent part of my rotation.


----------



## stereo.pete

That looks like an awesome knife rdmalak!


----------



## JBroida

tripleq said:


> These look sweet. Hope you enjoy them as much as your Heijis. I'm curious about something in the photo. Lighting can exaggerate a lot of things and create illusions but what is that at the top of the handle? Bumps?



reflection of track lighting


----------



## tripleq

JBroida said:


> reflection of track lighting




PHEW!!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Lefty said:


> I agree. Here are two pics from my phone.



Lefty what kind of knife is that wt. the Hamon?


----------



## cclin

keithsaltydog said:


> Lefty what kind of knife is that wt. the Hamon?



Mike Davis


----------



## EdipisReks

I'm going to have to try one of his knives, soon, as those both look right up my alley.


----------



## EdipisReks

stereo.pete said:


> I don't have an answer to your question tripleq but I do have a new knife that I have been waiting for anxiously! Please forgive my terrible photography...
> 
> Marko Gyuto at 255mm edge, 52100 with Mokume and Blackwood ferrule with ironwood for the rest of the handle. Last but not least, Marko made one of his famous sayas, nobody does it quite like him.



And the same goes for Marko's knives.


----------



## brianh

Nothing special, just a Tojiro honesuki. Last pic makes the blade look crooked, it's just the way I was positioned.













And just for fun, someone here mentioned the IKEA 365+ bread knife. For $12.99 it's pretty darn good.


----------



## mkriggen

Love getting home and unwrapping something new:bliss:






Tanaka 210 Ginsanko Gyuto from 330mate_com


Be well,
Mikey


----------



## EdipisReks

Picked these up from the post office, this morning. They are both gorgeous, but quite different knives. The Aogami 1, which is the bottom knife, immediately feels right in my hand. It's somewhat like a Heiji that has been put on a pretty major weight loss routine. It's very light, and very thin at the edge, but still a knife of a fair size. The Ginsanko is a very different knife. It's much more delicate, and even thinner at the edge. Very light. Both knives seem quite stiff. The Ginsasnko doesn't appear to have a final edge, as it doesn't grab a finger nail, and the tip is slightly rounded, and the Aogami has a slight hole at the heel, but both things are common on new Japanese knives, and both things are immediately fixed by a first sharpening (as most people who buy knives like this would do, I imagine). 

The fit and finish on both knives is beautiful, though the spine on the Ginsanko is fairly sharp, whereas it's beautifully rounded on the Aogami. If I understand Jon's video correctly, these knives are made by different smiths, so the detail differences are natural. The geometry on both knives looks wonderful, and both have a very nice, if slightly different from each other, profile. The handles are gorgeous, no two ways about it. The lacquer on the handles seems very hard, so I'm not nearly as concerned about using the knives as I was before having them in hand. I wet my hands at the break room sink and then mimed cutting with both knives, and I had a sure grip. Balance on both knives is much more neutral than with my fairly blade heavy Heijis. I obviously haven't used either knife for cutting yet, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to immediately take to the Aogami. The Ginsanko may be lighter than I like, these days, but I'm looking forward to trying it. Despite the beautiful handles, and the overall presentation, the knives are obviously made to be used, which I like a lot.

Sometimes when you spend a lot of money on something, basically sight unseen, you have a slight buyer's remorse upon getting the product in hand, even if you end up being pleased. By god is that not the case with these! These are the most elegant tools I've ever had in hand, and I can't wait to get to know them.


----------



## CoqaVin

sorry for the dumb question but these are geeshin hides?


----------



## bkultra

CoqaVin said:


> sorry for the dumb question but these are geeshin hides?



Gesshin Kagekiyo


----------



## CoqaVin

Thanks buddy


----------



## CoqaVin

I should have noticed by the handle shame on me


----------



## Justin0505

Couldn't agree with you more Edi.
My kiritsuke-tipped "Gesshin Badass" gyuto was one of the most stunning knives that I've ever taken out of the box. Also, far and away the best HT that I've ever seen on blue 1. It's not even comparable to any knife that I've used before.


----------



## EdipisReks

Did you get Ginsanko or Aoko? I'm looking forward to sharpening these as much as I do to cuttin' some stuff!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Thanks for the write up Jacob. i was hoping you would post some shots. Beautiful blades!


----------



## Oui Chef

stereo.pete said:


> I don't have an answer to your question tripleq but I do have a new knife that I have been waiting for anxiously! Please forgive my terrible photography...
> 
> Marko Gyuto at 255mm edge, 52100 with Mokume and Blackwood ferrule with ironwood for the rest of the handle. Last but not least, Marko made one of his famous sayas, nobody does it quite like him.


There's something special about Marko's knives. I feel like his voice as an artist/craftsman comes through clearly on his pieces. 
And they always have class. Like a really well tailored, perfectly stated suit that says, yea, I can do business, I can also party, look, I'm almost to sexy for myself.
Does anyone else feel this way about Marko's knives? Haha :scratchhead:


----------



## EdipisReks

Mucho Bocho said:


> Thanks for the write up Jacob. i was hoping you would post some shots. Beautiful blades!



I'll post more pics and details once I have the lacquer off the blades and have time to use them.


----------



## ohbewon

Drooling. This is outrageous. B-E-Autiful


If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.


----------



## V1P

Knock..knock, is this the Kagekiyo club? :wink:

Mine is a 270mm Ginsanko. I haven't had a chance to use it yet but here are some photos of the packaging it came with and the knife itself. My quick review of this is that f&f is superb, very light for a 270mm, and thin at the edge. The real lacquer finish on the handle and saya makes it look like a custom made knife. 

Sorry, only cellphone photo quality for now.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

V1P, That thing is so sharp, I think you actually cut the light in the last photo. LOL


----------



## V1P

There you go, it's another quick review of the ootb edge then. :lol2:



Mucho Bocho said:


> V1P, That thing is so sharp, I think you actually cut the light in the last photo. LOL


----------



## ar11

Damn the finish on those kagekiyos is flippin sweet.


----------



## V1P

I like shiny stuff!



ar11 said:


> Damn the finish on those kagekiyos is flippin sweet.


----------



## Justin0505

EdipisReks said:


> Did you get Ginsanko or Aoko? I'm looking forward to sharpening these as much as I do to cuttin' some stuff!



Aoko. Blue #1. Although it doesn't feel like any blue steel that I've used before. Hard and agressive, but shockingly tough and not glass-like at all.
Everything about this knife is pretty absurd, but the tip is particularly insane. If it was paper, you could probably read through it. 
I really like the red&black handle on yours.


----------



## chuck239

I am so glad to see lots if people finally getting these knives!!! The tip of the K shaped gyuto is amazing! I can't wait for everyone else's opinions on these. I would have done a wrote up but feel like other people should have them first so they can really understand!

-Chuck


----------



## pleue

Knife budget blown for the next eternity. Top to bottom, DT 270 ITK, Mario 270 gyutohiki, Carter 230ish Funayuki


----------



## mpukas

Congrats to the proud new owners of all of these beautiful knives! 

The Kagekiyo K-gyuto and Marko blades are particularly handsome. 

ER - looking forward to hearing more about how you like you Kagekiyo's and which one you like better.


----------



## EdipisReks

I've used both knives, and have a few notes. First off, I had not realized how much smaller these would be than my Heijis, and if I had known, I would have waited to buy 270s. That would have been a mistake, as these both feel great, in hand. I'm guessing these are from Sakai? I can't get the lacquer off. I tried my wife's nail polish remover and bar keeper's friend, and while there is _less_ lacquer, I'm still not getting patina on the Aoko knife. I'll get some stronger stuff, and try again. The polish on the handles immediately gets hair-line scratches, just as you would expect it to. Not a big deal, and the matte finished sides should be fairly impervious. I think the lacquer will actually be quite attractive when it starts to wear away on the edges, from use. I sharpened both knives. They are some of the best feeling steel I've put to stones (used Chosera 1k and Gesshin 8k). I spent much longer trying to remove the lacquer than I did sharpening, it was very quick, and I was left with a wonderful edge, on both knives. 

In use: The Ginsanko feels very delicate, but I decided to use it just as I would any other knife, and it isn't a delicate knife. In terms of cutting, they are amongst the best I've tried, but they didn't blow me away (a couple years ago, they would have). I would say that they are both a bit better entering a food item than a new Heiji, but a bit worse exiting said food item, so it's a bit of a wash. This bit better is acknowledging the weight difference, as Heijis are heavy enough to definitely help you out. If the Kageyikos were heavier, they would probably have more of an advantage than they do. The Ginsasnko tip is thicker than I think it should be, so I'll work that out the first time the knife really needs a sharpening, but it doesn't hamper fine work. The Aoko tip is Heiji thin, and becomes thinner much sooner. As pretty as the handles are, I may have them replaced with something more utilitarian, down the road. No grip problems so far, though, and they do feel excellent. I'm not used to knives quite this light, so I'm not super accurate with them yet, but I'll get there soon enough. All in all, I really like both, and I'm very glad I bought them. They are excellent and very different from my Heijis, which is exactly what they needed to be for me to use them regularly (I've owned plenty of knives that had the very different part down, but not the excellent part). I had been thinking about getting a high end 210 suji/petty, and I have no need for one now: the Ginsanko is much more usable than any 210 suji for most on board tasks, and is light and thin and handy enough to do the things that would make me want to grab a smaller knife.


----------



## Jordanp

Beautiful Kagekiyo's super jealous :biggrin:


----------



## EdipisReks

The more I touch these and use them (and, btw, Flitz takes the lacquer off the blades and polishes the scratches off the handles, though eventually it'll polish through the handle lacquer), the more I think these are the best thought out kitchen knives I've owned. Jon really outdid himself with these.


----------



## tripleq

EdipisReks said:


> The more I touch these and use them (and, btw, Flitz takes the lacquer off the blades and polishes the scratches off the handles, though eventually it'll polish through the handle lacquer), the more I think these are the best thought out kitchen knives I've owned. Jon really outdid himself with these.



Well they're making me drool pretty bad I'll tell you that!! I'm glad they are working out for you. I was concerned you might experience some remorse about the switch. I know what that feels like.


----------



## EdipisReks

I ended up making it work without switching, and I still have 4 Heijis.


----------



## bkultra

EdipisReks said:


> I ended up making it work without switching, and I still have 4 Heijis.



Hoping/waiting for a detailed review.


----------



## EdipisReks

I'll have to use them a lot more, for that.


----------



## tripleq

EdipisReks said:


> I ended up making it work without switching, and I still have 4 Heijis.



Good for you. Nice when things work out like that.


----------



## erikz

Not a buy, not mine, no kitchen knives, but check out these awesome little Takeda 'fish' folders:







Tosho has them, or at least, will be selling them - they just posted them on their facebook.


----------



## Zwiefel

Those are gorgeous!



erikz said:


> Not a buy, not mine, no kitchen knives, but check out these awesome little Takeda 'fish' folders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tosho has them, or at least, will be selling them - they just posted them on their facebook.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Absolutely bad ass Justin and Jacob.


----------



## CanadianMan

I was checking those takeda's on there site the otherday, they are very interesting


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## mr drinky

Justin0505 said:


> Aoko. Blue #1. Although it doesn't feel like any blue steel that I've used before. Hard and agressive, but shockingly tough and not glass-like at all.
> Everything about this knife is pretty absurd, but the tip is particularly insane. If it was paper, you could probably read through it.
> I really like the red&black handle on yours.



That is absurdly awesome Justin. Dang. 

k.


----------



## erikz

Justin0505 said:


> Aoko. Blue #1. Although it doesn't feel like any blue steel that I've used before. Hard and agressive, but shockingly tough and not glass-like at all.
> Everything about this knife is pretty absurd, but the tip is particularly insane. If it was paper, you could probably read through it.
> I really like the red&black handle on yours.


Stunning knife! I love the simplicity of the handle. Goes with this steel very, very well!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Justin0505 said:


> Aoko. Blue #1. Although it doesn't feel like any blue steel that I've used before. Hard and agressive, but shockingly tough and not glass-like at all.
> Everything about this knife is pretty absurd, but the tip is particularly insane. If it was paper, you could probably read through it.
> I really like the red&black handle on yours.



Friggin awsome I was wondering who would buy this line of knives.now they are showing up in force.


----------



## wellminded1

My newest knife, Bloodroot Blades gyutohiki 265 mm.



Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## CoqaVin

cool knife wellminded


----------



## EdipisReks

a Kanetsune 240mm western gyuto in 2N. i've been wanting a knife to leave at my mother's, and for $56 shipped on eBay, this seems like a likely choice.


----------



## EdipisReks

It's taken a little while to come to grips with the light weight of the Kagekiyos, as well as the shorter blade length, compared to my Heijis, but wow, these knives rock.


----------



## Von blewitt

Not a purchase, but a trade



[/IMG]


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Nice Wa handle Von


----------



## ohbewon

First custom buy.


----------



## tripleq

I love Butch's handles.


----------



## Birnando

Here's a couple shots of my new Shigefusa cleaver.
I ordered this ages ago, basically to replace my Takeda.
This one seems to suit me much better, so far I'm very happy with this purchase.
As luck would have it, it was delivered to Maksim's at the very day we arrived for the gathering in Denmark.
Good timing I'd say.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Beautiful Knife Birnando, the cutting board isn't to shabby either


----------



## Birnando

Mucho Bocho said:


> Beautiful Knife Birnando, the cutting board isn't to shabby either



Thanks mate
The board was something maksim had in the back of his shop that Pilkington polished and waxed up for me while we were there.
It is a big slap of some beautiful Canadian Maple if I remember correctly..


----------



## Justin0505

SHIG CLEAVER?!?!:jawdrop:
And what a beautifully insane and utterly appropriate cutting board to set it on.

You Scandinavians do Krazy very well. :notworthy:


----------



## tripleq

Ohhhh. That cleaver is sweet.


----------



## Oui Chef

Drooling over that cleaver man.. Very nice.
Any pics of the grind? 


For a moment, or a second, the pinched expressions of the cynical, world-weary, throat-cutting, miserable bastards we've all had to become disappears, when we're confronted with something as simple as a plate of food. - Bourdain


----------



## brainsausage

HOLY ******* ****! A ******* SHIG CLEAVER?!?!? What the ****!!!???!!! Multiple profile shots are required immediately!!!


----------



## pleue

wow gorgeous shig


----------



## mkriggen

brainsausage said:


> HOLY ******* ****! A ******* SHIG CLEAVER?!?!? What the ****!!!???!!! Multiple profile shots are required immediately!!!



:yeahthat:


----------



## knyfeknerd

mkriggen said:


> :yeahthat:


+1
freakin' sweet!
Never seen this!
Coolest cleaver EVER.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Birnando said:


> Here's a couple shots of my new Shigefusa cleaver.
> I ordered this ages ago, basically to replace my Takeda.
> This one seems to suit me much better, so far I'm very happy with this purchase.
> As luck would have it, it was delivered to Maksim's at the very day we arrived for the gathering in Denmark.
> Good timing I'd say.



Very nice cleaver,that looks like a big hunk of maple burl,beautiful board


----------



## Birnando

brainsausage said:


> HOLY ******* ****! A ******* SHIG CLEAVER?!?!? What the ****!!!???!!! Multiple profile shots are required immediately!!!



Sure thing mate, I'll try to shoot a few later


----------



## Timthebeaver

Birnando said:


>



Unusual aesthetic on this cleaver. What size is the blade, and how does the long emoto/handle affect the balance/grip?


----------



## Timthebeaver

Birnando said:


>



Unusual aesthetic on this cleaver. What size is the blade, and how does the long emoto/handle affect the balance/grip?


----------



## Timthebeaver

Birnando said:


>



Unusual aesthetic on this cleaver. What size is the blade, and how does the long emoto/handle affect the balance/grip?


----------



## jai

thats one sexy cleaver

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Kitchen Knife Forum mobile app


----------



## Chefu

I don't use cleavers much, but I would love to own that one! The craftsmanship jumps out at you........ Great score.


----------



## maxim

That is First *Wa* Handled Shig cleaver ever made  
And board is Quilted maple


----------



## berko

damn, i thought i had the coolest cleaver...


----------



## berko

now i just need to figure out how to post pics...


----------



## berko




----------



## Birnando

Thanks for all the comments guys!
A couple more shots of this thing then.
Not sure if these does it, but that's what I was able to do today in between other stuff

As to the measurements of it, it is 108mm*216mm with a total length of about 380mm.

For comparisons sake, the measurements of my Takeda:
95mm*253mm*417mm

It's not shown here, but the Shigefusa is a tiny bit thinner than the Takeda all the way from the edge up to the spine.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Ok, I feel like I am slowly being drawn back into the dark side of cleaverton...must resist shig cleaver purchase and keepy head straight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## erikz

Birnando said:


> Here's a couple shots of my new Shigefusa cleaver.
> I ordered this ages ago, basically to replace my Takeda.
> This one seems to suit me much better, so far I'm very happy with this purchase.
> As luck would have it, it was delivered to Maksim's at the very day we arrived for the gathering in Denmark.
> Good timing I'd say.


Holy Shig what a hot cleaver man. Also the board; I love it.


----------



## RRLOVER

How to you like the Belly on that shigi compared to the takeda's flatter profile???.....Review please!!


----------



## Dave Martell

*Note - The Takeda shown above for comparison is a menkiribocho that's been tweaked. Takeda's chuckabocho is shorter in length, taller in height, and has more belly.


----------



## Birnando

Dave Martell said:


> *Note - The Takeda shown above for comparison is a menkiribocho that's been tweaked. Takeda's chuckabocho is shorter in length, taller in height, and has more belly.



Indeed, you are quite right about it being a menkiri bocho.
From the descriptions I've seen various places of Takeda's chucka bocho, it appears to me they are around half a cm less tall than this menkiri bocho though.
I don't have one myself, but here's one of the places that speaks of them as about 89mn in height. http://zknives.com/knives/kitchen/ktknv/takeda/tkcleavervg210.shtml

No biggie, the main purpose of showing that Takeda with the Shigefusa was that it is the only other cleaver I have, and it seems to be a somewhat known entity around here.
Thanks for pointing out the diffs on them though


----------



## Birnando

RRLOVER said:


> How to you like the Belly on that shigi compared to the takeda's flatter profile???.....Review please!!



Well, I find that it performs better than the Takeda on two aspects, one, it wedges less, and two, it has better food release.
Although food release on a cleaver isn't all that much of an issue to me anyway.
In addition it is much lighter and less "weight forwardy" that makes it better for me to use for more than just a quick chop or two.
But as Mr Martell pointed out, they are really two different breeds of cleavers


----------



## Dave Martell

Birnando said:


> Indeed, you are quite right about it being a menkiri bocho.
> From the descriptions I've seen various places of Takeda's chucka bocho, it appears to me they are around half a cm less tall than this menkiri bocho though.
> I don't have one myself, but here's one of the places that speaks of them as about 89mn in height. http://zknives.com/knives/kitchen/ktknv/takeda/tkcleavervg210.shtml
> 
> No biggie, the main purpose of showing that Takeda with the Shigefusa was that it is the only other cleaver I have, and it seems to be a somewhat known entity around here.
> Thanks for pointing out the diffs on them though




Some sales sites show them at 90mm tall and one site says 108mm...go figure? :dontknow: 

When I mentioned the height difference it was from personal experience handling the two types, the chukos just seem taller. No big deal though.


----------



## erikz

My experience with Takeda knives is that they can vary slightly in height and length. His large Nakiri size differs on almost every website Ive seen so far. The lengt varies from 160-178mm and the height from 50-57mm. Thats the great thing of hand forged knives


----------



## Lefty

Nice cleaver. It's a Cleaver Off...a cleaver off... (Said like Billy Zane, in Zoolander).


----------



## Keith Sinclair

A little belly on a cleaver not bad,or on a waihine:hula:


----------



## JKopec

That Shig cleaver looks incredible. It's the first cleaver that I've seen that simply amazes me with F&F and grind. If I could afford one I would own one.


----------



## eshua

Love when folks asked for more grind pics deliver. Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyChance




----------



## jimbob

kato bird destroyer?


----------



## JohnnyChance

jimbob said:


> kato bird destroyer?



Yep.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

JohnnyChance said:


> Yep.



Bring it over next time and we will regrind it and restore the hollow back. Not a biggie.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Bring it over next time and we will regrind it and restore the hollow back. Not a biggie.



Already taken care of.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Not a kitchen knife but I just got this Burke neck knife off eBay.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Not a kitchen knife but I just got this Burke neck knife off eBay.
> View attachment 20152



Nice catch! I was looking at it, too, but I already have a Carter and a Krein, and only one neck.


----------



## stereo.pete

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Not a kitchen knife but I just got this Burke neck knife off eBay.
> View attachment 20152




Are you using butcher's twine as the cordage that secures your Burke neck knife around your neck?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Yep


----------



## marc4pt0

I meant to post this a while ago. Still new-ish. Got this for the KS-like profile and have been wanting an AS gyuto for some time now. 

Takumi Ikeda 240mm Damascus Gyuto


----------



## knyfeknerd

Nice Marc!
You need to etch that thang and make it sexy.


----------



## CoqaVin

Marc, 

Never heard of the Takumi before how is it? What is the steel? It looks cool how much as well never heard anything about these knives before either


----------



## CoqaVin

nevermind noticed you put AS in the thing

I am wanting and AS knife too for using on the line since the edge retention is supposed to be the BEST


----------



## marc4pt0

Just a close up of the same guy posted above. The Damascus cladding is also a carbon of sorts, and it takes a Beautiful blue hue


----------



## Von blewitt

Front one arrived today, settling in with its siblings



[/IMG]
Thanks Josh


----------



## chefcomesback

Von blewitt said:


> Front one arrived today, settling in with its siblings
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Wow! looking good Huw


----------



## Chefu

Von blewitt said:


> Front one arrived today, settling in with its siblings
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Thanks Josh



Wow, great set. I would love to own just one of them!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Carter 255mm HG 

Ironwood burl, honey horn and copper by Kalaeb


----------



## erikz

Some ODC I got off ebay. Just got it, click on the link below for the entire photoset




Old Hickory 8- chefs knife before (1 of 8).jpg by F/Stops, on Flickr




Old Hickory 8- chefs knife before (2 of 8).jpg by F/Stops, on Flickr




Old Hickory 8- chefs knife before (8 of 8).jpg by F/Stops, on Flickr

Old Hickory 8" Chefs Knife [before]


----------



## Canadian

This arrived about 10 minutes ago from Koki. Misono Swedish 210mm (measures 215mm) gyuto. I am extremely impressed with the F&F of this knife, which is comparable to mid-level german knives (a compliment for a $100 _Japanese_ knife). In terms of profile and geometry it looks like it is going to be a killer. The profile is definitely French and almost indistinguishable from my Sabatiers. I've been using 240-270mm gyutos/chef's knives for a while now and recently I tried out a friend's 210mm gyuto and I forgot how comfortable that size is for a home cook so i decided to get the Swedish--bonus was that the 210mm was $50 less and didn't come with that God-awful kitschy dragon engraving (no offence to those who love it )


----------



## Canadian

Double post.


----------



## chinacats

details to follow...


----------



## chinacats

...and as you can probably tell, it is not Niolox


----------



## EdipisReks

It also doesn't look quite as flat as the Niolox version I got to try. Looks really nice.


----------



## cclin

chinacats said:


> ...and as you can probably tell, it is not Niolox



1.2442 steel? let us know what do you think. congratulation!!


----------



## Ruso

Just got a Heiji Santoku


----------



## mr drinky

chinacats said:


> ...and as you can probably tell, it is not Niolox



That's a beautiful knife chinacats.

k.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Wow. I can't wait for my Tillman.


----------



## NO ChoP!

View attachment 20239
View attachment 20240
View attachment 20241
View attachment 20242


----------



## CoqaVin

waiting on a few acquisitions  all this awesome looking stuff is getting me excited LOL


----------



## mhenry

I think every collection needs a Keller handle. Not new but new to me 300mm Takeda with a BO and Bakelite handle


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I agree. Every collection does need Keller handle. I need to get my hands on one.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Beautiful by the way.


----------



## EdipisReks

I received a 270mm Yamawaku yanagi, today. The handle is crap, as expected (I was planning to replace it, anyway), but the blade itself is very nice. It's a substantial blade, but has a nice taper at the tip, and a very good, straight grind. The ura is very even, and all the edges on the spine and choil are very well rounded. Very sharp OOTB. It will be a very comfortable knife, once the handle is replaced. I'm blown away by how nice it is, given the cost. If I can figure out a way to get a 240 gyuto from 330_Mate (I guess I should just make an offer at the listed 240 price?), I am definitely going to get one. I'll post pics when light is better.


----------



## GeneH

EdipisReks said:


> I received a 270mm Yamawaku yanagi, today. The handle is crap, as expected...


Out of complete ignorance of what you folks that use and value your knives more than I, what is wrong with the handle? [ and waiting for the pictures.  ]


----------



## RRLOVER

ChuckTheButcher said:


> I agree. Every collection does need Keller handle. I need to get my hands on one.



+1......So Happy to own the Yoshi pictured on Stefan's webite!!!


----------



## pleue

Love my yamawaku 270 yanagi, handle isn't that bad, plastic ferrule, pretty narrow but nice grip.


----------



## cclin

GeneH said:


> Out of complete ignorance of what you folks that use and value your knives more than I, what is wrong with the handle? [ and waiting for the pictures.  ]


check HERE, JohnnyChance posted his review of Yamawaku yanagi & explain why the handle is low-end


----------



## EdipisReks

GeneH said:


> Out of complete ignorance of what you folks that use and value your knives more than I, what is wrong with the handle? [ and waiting for the pictures.  ]



small and poorly fit, plastic ferrule. not fun.


----------



## daddy yo yo

NO ChoP! said:


> View attachment 20239
> View attachment 20240
> View attachment 20241
> View attachment 20242



@NO ChoP!: what size is that beauty and what steel?


----------



## EdipisReks

cclin said:


> check HERE, JohnnyChance posted his review of Yamawaku yanagi & explain why the handle is low-end



That looks to be the same handle that is on my 270. It looks like a better match on the 210.


----------



## NO ChoP!

It's A lefty 225mm is 52100...


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I got this from cris anderson a few weeks ago. 223m honyaki suji. I'm really impressed beautiful knife and the handle is just stunning.


----------



## Don Nguyen

I got to handle that one myself a while ago. His work is pretty fantastic!


----------



## Chefu

Beautiful -- what materials are on the handle?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Stabilized box elder burl, water buffalo horn, and nickel silver.


----------



## marc4pt0

I really like Cris's work. Have not handled one yet but they just look stunning, and right. Jumped on his just a couple months ago and am patiently looking fwd!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Yeah. I think Cris is some one to keep your eye on.


----------



## tomsch

Just picked this one off the bay this morning for $45. I had one a while back but ended up gifting it to my daughter. This one is going to be thinned and probably a Wa handle.


----------



## quantumcloud509

my new kiwi nakiri. $2.99


----------



## jvanis

tomsch said:


> Just picked this one off the bay this morning for $45. I had one a while back but ended up gifting it to my daughter. This one is going to be thinned and probably a Wa handle.



Post pics as you do, just snagged one of these today as well. Would love to see how you treat it!


----------



## EdipisReks

quantumcloud509 said:


> View attachment 20311
> my new kiwi nakiri. $2.99



they are hard to beat for the money.


----------



## Lefty

I STILL use a Kiwi nakiri. It should be interesting to see if a Takeda beats it out, actually.

Nice Forgie, too.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Im going to do a ghetto rehandle/ saya job on my kiwi and PIF it to a guy at work whose knife I took home to sharpen/ fix the tip on. Got a chunk of local cedar im gonna dye with ebony.


----------



## JKerr

OMS#6 and HM 150 petty


----------



## eshua

Nice Jkerr. I've been thinking a lot about getting a #6. Let us know what you think of the OMS upgrade.


----------



## stereo.pete

This just arrived, a Scrap Yard Knife Company (SYKCO) Scrapivore, which will be part of a larger kit/project.


----------



## CoqaVin

pete that looks cool but I am confused as to what it is....


----------



## stereo.pete

CoqaVin said:


> pete that looks cool but I am confused as to what it is....



Neck knife sized utility knife with a pry bar edge on the butt of the skeletonized handle. I'm building a bug out kit, all will be explained when the final piece arrives. This is not marketed as a kitchen knife, but would do fine as a pairing knife as it is rather thin behind the edge.

P.S. The orange color was chosen to make the knife easy to spot if dropped outside.


----------



## CoqaVin

cool stuff


----------



## bkultra

Looks like you need a battle mistress Pete :biggrin:


----------



## Justin0505

Just a quick cell phone tease... 
A knife I've been waiting awhile for just showed up.


----------



## marc4pt0

Boom! That is looking like one sexyass handle!


----------



## mc2442

I assume the neck knife slit in the handle is for prying nails and such....but shouldn't it face the other way so you don't pry off of the blade?


----------



## Nmko

ooooooooooo.. more pics of that carter handle Justin!


----------



## mkriggen

Got this on Wed...

240 DT ITK in AEB-L




Ahhh, feel the rush:evilgrin:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Jvang998

Nothing too spectacular, but I got my first Asian and German this month. Wasn't going to get the Wusthof but at 30% off of what they are on sale for right now I figured why not.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

That ITK is gorgeous


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

And justin please post more Carter pics.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

MK, I think you're mistaken, you got a DT ITK AEBL 250! Devin sent me one too. can you believe how that knife cuts. Pure thrill-licious!



mkriggen said:


> Got this on Wed...
> 
> 240 DT ITK in AEB-L
> View attachment 20445
> 
> 
> Ahhh, feel the rush:evilgrin:
> 
> Be well,
> Mikey


----------



## maxim

Got as Gift from Dan  

Vintage Eskilstuna slicer


----------



## brianh

Kochi 240mm gyuto in V2. As a (short) homecook, this thing is a beast!


























And my current, humble collection.


----------



## CoqaVin

nice KOCHI LIKE those burnt chestnut handles what is the knife in the middle


----------



## JBroida

gesshin ginga


----------



## brianh

Loooove that Ginga. Can't imagine ever parting with it. Or any of these. Haha


----------



## tomsch

Me either! I have a Ginga 240 that still astounds my at how it cuts.


----------



## brianh

Got some new pics of both my still-pretty-new Ginga 210 gyuto and Takeda 165mm AS nakiri. The Ginga has gotten a patina pretty quickly. Really love these two knives.


----------



## CoqaVin

the ginga's are making a strong showing right now NICE!


----------



## chipzaroy

hey brianh, do you mind me asking you where you got that magnetic knife holder? it's gorgeous!


----------



## brianh

Jon @ Japanese knife imports. Thanks, I love it ! It's bocote, if I recall, which is usually from Mexico.


----------



## stereo.pete

I just added another Rader knife to my collection














This little neck knife has an insane distal taper and happens to be incredibly thin behind the edge, quite the scalpel!


----------



## Justin0505

New Carter got it's first workout for brunch today: peeled, sliced, and fine julienne a dozen or so purple potato on a hard epicurian board. These purple potatoes are somewhere between sweet and regular potatos in hardness with a really thick and sandy skin. Edge could still pop hairs afterward. 
Hard to believe, but I think Carter is still getting better with white#1.
The man knows how to make a nakiri and this one's pretty special: I haven't seen a KU / IP combo in way to long from him.
The blade / overall knife is thicker and more robust than many that I've seen from him, but it's got one of the sickest convex grinds I've ever seen. Finish is also much finer and even then I've seen in the past. 
Oh yeah, and the handle's kinda pretty too...

Here's another phone pic to tide you over till I get my gear setup and do a proper shoot:


----------



## Nmko

That thing is drop dead gorgeous Justin! Whats the weight like on it?


----------



## turbochef422

If I had to pick one knife right now that might be it. Congrats


----------



## marc4pt0

My sous chef got one of those Kochi's, kiritsuke 240. I'm quite impressed with it as I know hee is as well. Very nice.


----------



## Justin0505

Nmko said:


> That thing is drop dead gorgeous Justin! Whats the weight like on it?



It's heavy in way that feels very dense, solid, and satisfying. I don't have a scale, but it feels much heavier than my paper-thin Takeda Nakiri, and roughly the same (maybe a bit heavier) than my Shig. The shig is Taller, but has a more pronounced distal taper and partial convex grind. It also has a much larger / longer wa-handle (by Marko) and neck. So, the Carter feels much more compact and that it has a lower center of gravity. Balance point is at the first (closest to handle) kanji. 
It's definitely what I'd call a "workhorse" class knife , which is pretty unique from what I've seen of nakiris. The sensation of cutting with it reminds me a my thinned Kato or custom Rader gyutos.


----------



## wellminded1

The newest additions, but I just got the Martell today, it is a beauty. And for some reason it looks like I have a giants hand.


----------



## Justin0505

Congrats on the Martell, it's an all-time great; one of the easiest knives to pick up and instantly feel comfortable with, but one of that takes some serious time and experience to fully understand / appreciate all of the thought / nuances that went into it's design. I think that's one of the indicators of great design: it should just "work" and feel natural. That handle is hot too!

Is that a BRB in the first pick? Whatd you think of it?


----------



## wellminded1

Yea the Martell has a feel like no other. Yes that is a bloodroot, I am having fun with it. The thing is a great cutter, and a pleasure to use. Those guys know what they are doing.


----------



## pkjames

So I finally got my Kato kikuryu pair: 180mm petty and 240mm gyuto! Can't wait to hit the chopping board!
Thanks Maxim and Mr. Kato for the beauty!


----------



## Sambal

Is kikuryu the same as kitaeji? What's the diff?

Beaut knives by the way - well done!


----------



## Von blewitt

Kikuryu is Maksims branding of these particular Yoshiaki Fujiwara knives. So he has the "workhorse" and the "Kikuryu" which I believe translates as chrysanthemum?


----------



## cclin

Sambal said:


> Is kikuryu the same as kitaeji? What's the diff?
> 
> Beaut knives by the way - well done!


kitaeji=Damascus
&#33738;&#31452; =Kikuryu= Chrysanthemum dragon
Kikuryu(&#33738;&#31452, workhorse(&#39340;&#36554;&#39340 are Maxim's house brands made by Yoshiaki Fujiwara.


----------



## pkjames

thanks for the above explanation guys.
&#33738;=Chrysanthemum 
&#31452;=dragon


----------



## toek

Amazing!


----------



## Sambal

Thanks for the explanation. But the kikuryu is a sort of damascus like kitaeji isn't it?

Chrysanthemum Dragon - very evocative! And lust worthy!


----------



## Justin0505

Whew pk, I know you just got a bunch of Katophiles all hot and bothered. Good thing you're in the land down under, otherwise the Scandinavian knife mafia might show up on your door.


----------



## Von blewitt

Yes! One of the most beautiful kitaeji patterns I've seen, and it comes with a beautiful polish!


----------



## pkjames

nah, justin, i am always covered! Schanop is about 5km away, so he is the first line of defense. Oh, huw is not far away, I will kindly show the mafias the way to Merimbula! :idea2:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Kochi 240 kurouchi stainless clad carbon wa-gyuto.

242 mm on the edge, 51 mm high at the heel. Spine and choil nicely rounded.

The kurouchi finish is unique - not at all like that on the carbon version. I tried to get a good picture of it.

The undisclosed core steel was ridiculously easy to get to take a scary sharp edge.


----------



## skiajl6297

Nice score on the Kochi! Love sharpening them and excited to hear more about performance of the clad version. Love the carbon one. Do you have experience with the carbon taller profile? Curious how this revised slightly less tall profile performs compared with the carbon profile. My Kochi cuts exceptionally well. Love the finish on the kurouchi too!


----------



## mpukas

PK that Kato pair is just.... :eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Paradox

A little CarboNext Suji action in time for the holidays. Now that it is here I wish I would have ordered the 300 instead of the 270 but it sill do.


----------



## Justin0505

Nice score Rick!!! You take that whole "play with all the toys thing" pretty seriously.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Love the Kato pair and the new Kochi.


----------



## mr drinky

Are those Twistington's handles?

k.



pkjames said:


> So I finally got my Kato kikuryu pair: 180mm petty and 240mm gyuto! Can't wait to hit the chopping board!
> Thanks Maxim and Mr. Kato for the beauty!


----------



## JKerr

Takeshi Saji, 27cm AS core, coloured damascus. Courtesy of Korin, thanks Shirley! 








Would have preferred the iron wood handle, but unfortunately it was sold out. But for the price I can't complain. I know Takeshi Saji's knives aren't for everyone, but I'm a big fan. The profile and handles on his gyutos suit me to a tee, would be nice to see him do some non-damascus knives for a change.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

WOW!


----------



## Von blewitt

I really like The look of the saji gyutos, + 1 on non damascus


----------



## pkjames

mr drinky said:


> Are those Twistington's handles?
> 
> k.



Yes, they are from Dan, beautify stuff indeed. Looks great and feels even better!


----------



## mr drinky

pkjames said:


> Yes, they are from Dan, beautify stuff indeed. Looks great and feels even better!



Good to know, I really like his handles. 

k.


----------



## Canadian

pkjames said:


> So I finally got my Kato kikuryu pair: 180mm petty and 240mm gyuto! Can't wait to hit the chopping board!
> Thanks Maxim and Mr. Kato for the beauty!



Beautiful knives. I would throw in a serrated bread knife and call it a day!


----------



## tomsch

Picked up a 210 Tanaka from Panda last week. I typically use a 240 but this worked great for Thanksgiving prep since my pathetically small cut board was packed with veggies and herbs. Here's a shot when it was not so cluttered. 






Used it to make Cornish Hens basted with sage butter and sausage stuffing.


----------



## Von blewitt

Top knife I picked up recently in a Trade with Chuckles, refinished by Mr Rader



[/IMG]
The bottom knife I've had for a while, sent it to Michael for some tweaking


----------



## marc4pt0

I really like that top Rader. Wait, who am I kidding- they're both stunning


----------



## tagheuer

pkjames said:


> So I finally got my Kato kikuryu pair: 180mm petty and 240mm gyuto! Can't wait to hit the chopping board!
> Thanks Maxim and Mr. Kato for the beauty!



Wow... beautiful knives. Congratulations...


----------



## Von blewitt

The Patina the Kikuryus take looks like storm clouds! So cool!!!


----------



## Bill13

Great looking knives!


----------



## menzaremba

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Twistington did a fantatstic job, especially on that gyuto! :thumbsup:


----------



## cheflarge

Kinda jealous!


----------



## Matus

A slightly different photograph (with some delay):

on top: Tanaka R2 210mm gyuto
on bottom: Yoshikane SDK 80mm petty


----------



## Chuckles

Mario Walnut Special Skinny Gyuto


----------



## Brad Gibson

Damn chuckles. That is a beautiful knife!


----------



## scott6452

I was expecting to see a few KD's on here by now! Hint hint owners


----------



## stereo.pete

Classy Chuckles!


----------



## CanadianMan

Got my first rader and Devin today, Michael rader neck knife and Devin Thomas 270mm mystery SS, San Mai


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

That picture is amazing.


----------



## stereo.pete

Those are beauties, I love my Rader neck knife! I just ordered another one for my Dad for Christmas.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

New Carter 7.3 sun "225mm" gyuto. It's a little wider than I expected, although it clearly said wide blade. Also it looks a little goofy at the heel. It doesn't sweep up slightly like most gyuto's. Gonna put her through the rounds at work tomorrow and see how it holds up.


----------



## BeardedCrow

Came yesterday!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

What is that. I really like the look of it.


----------



## cookinstuff

looks like a kono fukiyama to me, nice looking knife, hey trev you got your Rader? Maybe I should go up to the post, maybe they didn't put a delivery slip on my door.


----------



## pcpken

Early Christmas presents from JCK...

I haven't quite figured out how to imbed the photo on the post (any help would be appreciated).

https://plus.google.com/photos/1111...5953652686169151042&oid=111193547586488948870

https://plus.google.com/photos/1111...5953652900548715506&oid=111193547586488948870

https://plus.google.com/photos/1111...5953652951304944370&oid=111193547586488948870

https://plus.google.com/photos/1111...5953652998002328722&oid=111193547586488948870

https://plus.google.com/photos/1111...5953653047936471634&oid=111193547586488948870

https://plus.google.com/photos/1111...5953653087945116770&oid=111193547586488948870

Cheers,
--Ken


----------



## natasatan

My first Gyuto! Kohetsu Aogami Super 240mm.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CoqaVin

looks cool netesan let us know how it performs!


----------



## natasatan

pcpken said:


> Early Christmas presents from JCK...
> 
> I haven't quite figured out how to imbed the photo on the post (any help would be appreciated).
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1111...5953652686169151042&oid=111193547586488948870
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1111...5953652900548715506&oid=111193547586488948870
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1111...5953652951304944370&oid=111193547586488948870
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1111...5953652998002328722&oid=111193547586488948870
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1111...5953653047936471634&oid=111193547586488948870
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1111...5953653087945116770&oid=111193547586488948870
> 
> Cheers,
> --Ken



Ken, 

Upload your photos to photobucket.com. Once there, you can get the link from the picture and copy it. Then click on the insert photo icon in the reply section and paste your link.

dave


----------



## cclin




----------



## CoqaVin

What is that first one that things sweet looking


----------



## cclin

CoqaVin said:


> What is that first one that things sweet looking



Takeshi Saji 240mm Colored Damascus blue#2 gyuto with Iron Wood Handle


----------



## pcpken

Dave,

Thank you. I've been trying but it seem to take forever the load the photos to Photobucket.

I will keep trying.

Regards,
--Ken


----------



## Anton

Download to your desktop and attach through "managed attachment" when you reply to post? At least this is how I do it.. 



pcpken said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thank you. I've been trying but it seem to take forever the load the photos to Photobucket.
> 
> I will keep trying.
> 
> Regards,
> --Ken


----------



## pcpken

Thank you Dave and Antonio.

I think I figured out how to attached my photos. Here is another post of my recent purchases from JCK.







Hattori FH Series 2013/2014 Christmas & Winter Special Edition 240mm Gyuto







JCK Original KAGAYAKI VG-10 Series KV-6 Gyuto 240mm












SHIKI Damascus Limited Edition SDM-6 Gyuto 240mm (Blue Micarta Handle) 












Master Nagao White Steel #2 Clad Gyuto 270mm


----------



## hambone.johnson

My Devin came in about 2 weeks ago, been very busy and havnt had time to post but I love it am extremely happy to have one. Love it !!! 




[/URL][/IMG]



[


----------



## Oui Chef

Q


For a moment, or a second, the pinched expressions of the cynical, world-weary, throat-cutting, miserable bastards we've all had to become disappears, when we're confronted with something as simple as a plate of food. - Bourdain


----------



## Oui Chef

E


For a moment, or a second, the pinched expressions of the cynical, world-weary, throat-cutting, miserable bastards we've all had to become disappears, when we're confronted with something as simple as a plate of food. - Bourdaino


----------



## Oui Chef

Oui Chef said:


> E
> 
> 
> For a moment, or a second, the pinched expressions of the cynical, world-weary, throat-cutting, miserable bastards we've all had to become disappears, when we're confronted with something as simple as a plate of food. - Bourdaino



P


For a moment, or a second, the pinched expressions of the cynical, world-weary, throat-cutting, miserable bastards we've all had to become disappears, when we're confronted with something as simple as a plate of food. - Bourdaino


----------



## Anton

What are you trying to do ??



Oui Chef said:


> P
> 
> 
> For a moment, or a second, the pinched expressions of the cynical, world-weary, throat-cutting, miserable bastards we've all had to become disappears, when we're confronted with something as simple as a plate of food. - Bourdaino


----------



## ggg16902002

A new addition to my collection, a "Unryu-Mon" Wa Gyuto 270mm made by Hinoura Tsukasa, steel - Shirogami 2, handle - Castanea Crenata wood (Japanese Chestnut).
measurements: overall length: 430mm (16.93''), high at the heel: 52.35mm (2.06''), the spine at the heel: 5.98mm and at the tip: 0.98mm.


----------



## ar11

Every time I see a hinoura it's a droolfest


----------



## Justin0505

WOw. 
The photos really show how dimensional the cladding is. The polish looks really perfect too. How does it cut?


----------



## natasatan

ggg16902002 said:


> A new addition to my collection, a "Unryu-Mon" Wa Gyuto 270mm made by Hinoura Tsukasa, steel - Shirogami 2, handle - Castanea Crenata wood (Japanese Chestnut).
> measurements: overall length: 430mm (16.93''), high at the heel: 52.35mm (2.06''), the spine at the heel: 5.98mm and at the tip: 0.98mm.



That is a BEAUTY! :O


----------



## Oui Chef

Anton said:


> What are you trying to do ??



I'm so sorry.
Been working all night and just got home to charge my phone.
Now I know why it was dead, because I had been unknowingly pocket-alphabet-harassing KKF.
Bloody oath, sorry guys


For a moment, or a second, the pinched expressions of the cynical, world-weary, throat-cutting, miserable bastards we've all had to become disappears, when we're confronted with something as simple as a plate of food. - Bourdaino


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Awesome, Awesome knife. Nice score.


----------



## Lucretia

I think I'm really going to like this one. (Mareko Maumasi. Photo courtesy Epicurean Edge.)


----------



## stereo.pete

Very cool on the two knives pictured above.


----------



## Lucretia

Oui Chef said:


> I'm so sorry.
> Been working all night and just got home to charge my phone.
> Now I know why it was dead, because I had been unknowingly pocket-alphabet-harassing KKF.
> Bloody oath, sorry guys



:lol2: Here I was thinking "What is this idjit trying to sell?!?!?"


----------



## Fran Rendina

I don't know how to put pic on here , but I just bought the Yoshikane SLD Damascus Traditional Kiritsuke Gyuto 9-1/2 in. I can't wait for the mail man


----------



## JDA_NC

ggg16902002 said:


> A new addition to my collection, a "Unryu-Mon" Wa Gyuto 270mm made by Hinoura Tsukasa, steel - Shirogami 2, handle - Castanea Crenata wood (Japanese Chestnut).
> measurements: overall length: 430mm (16.93''), high at the heel: 52.35mm (2.06''), the spine at the heel: 5.98mm and at the tip: 0.98mm.



Woo boy! This maker is new to me & after doing a quick google search, I quickly realized those are waaaayyyy out of my bracket.

Hell of a nice looking knife though. Congrats!


----------



## marc4pt0

Lucretia said:


> I think I'm really going to like this one. (Mareko Maumasi. Photo courtesy Epicurean Edge.)
> 
> View attachment 20749



Lucretia- I'm very, Very interested in hearing your thoughts on this knife. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

marc4pt0 said:


> Lucretia- I'm very, Very interested in hearing your thoughts on this knife. Absolutely stunning!


and not just hearing, but seeing it in action!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Lucretia said:


> I think I'm really going to like this one. (Mareko Maumasi. Photo courtesy Epicurean Edge.)
> 
> View attachment 20749



Stunning, and a nice profile to boot!


----------



## Brad Gibson

insanely beautiful hinoura.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Over 200.000 Views
Close to 2000 Replies / 200 pages.

Wohoo. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## daddy yo yo

No surprise...


----------



## erikz

My custom made Takeda AS Classic 200mm Nakiri was on the kitchen counter when I came home from work today 

Couldn't be more happy:




Takeda Hamono 200mm Classic Nakiri (1 of 5).jpg by F/Stops, on Flickr




Takeda Hamono 200mm Classic Nakiri (2 of 5).jpg by F/Stops, on Flickr




Takeda Hamono 200mm Classic Nakiri (3 of 5).jpg by F/Stops, on Flickr




Takeda Hamono 200mm Classic Nakiri (4 of 5).jpg by F/Stops, on Flickr




Takeda Hamono 200mm Classic Nakiri (5 of 5).jpg by F/Stops, on Flickr


I haven't tried it yet because I prepared our dinner for today yesterday (pasta sauce is always better when eaten the second day). I'll make a Tamil Curry tomorow and give it a ride 

For now: its a really light blade, balance-wise it's is near the heart symbol (blade heavy) and about 70~75 mm at the highest point. Spine thickness is about 3mm at the handle and 0.7 at the tip.
I've decided to name this one 'The Blue Whale', as it is from Aogami Super and a whale-sized Nakiri.


----------



## EdipisReks

One of the things I really like about buying used knives is that I don't feel bad about working on them first thing, even when they are already sharp and in good shape. I got the Gesshin Hide that I picked up from Chuck a couples hours ago, and since my employer gave me the day off due to the impending "snowpocalypse" set to hit this afternoon, I thinned it a bit and re-finished. I didn't go crazy on the finish, as I imagine I'll be thinning it again (today was to get a feel for the knife), and I certainly didn't put in the time or effort Jon did to get this, but I think it looks pretty okay. There is much more core/cladding contrast in person, even with no patina. Anyway, the knife is awesome! I thought the tip was a bit too high at first, but I quickly got used to it. This is the best feeling blue #2 on stones that I've used, and it gets oh so sharp. A really substantial knife, but it cuts great, at least how it is now. Will cut even better, when I have some more time, maybe next week (gonna try to match that coil pic Jon posted  ). I think this is a keeper.



click to embiggen.


----------



## chuck239

Did you remove the whole finish?!?!?! NOOOO haha that textured feeling was such a wonderful thing! I am glad you enjoy it. If you liked sharpening it and think the blue steel was great there wait until you start using it and get to see the edge retention! This knife is honestly one of my favorite steels that I have used and as some of you know, that is a TON of knives haha.

-Chuck


----------



## EdipisReks

I couldn't help myself, I lightly put it to sandpaper with some water stone slurry. Had to make the knife mine!  I just used it to cut up a bunch of root vegetables for a tonight's dinner, and the edge retention is definitely great. I'll be working on the geometry a bit, the Kagekiyos have spoiled me, but I can definitely tell this will stay on the rack. I've never used a Watanabe gyuto, but this is kind of how I imagine it would be, from pictures and descriptions. I might be totally off base, though.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

EdipisReks said:


> I couldn't help myself, I lightly put it to sandpaper with some water stone slurry. Had to make the knife mine!


Isn't it blood that makes a knife truly yours? 

 been doing some rehandles lately and cut myself about 10 times in the process. Not sure about blades, but those handles are truly mine


----------



## mkriggen

erikz said:


> My custom made Takeda AS Classic 200mm Nakiri was on the kitchen counter when I came home from work today
> 
> Couldn't be more happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takeda Hamono 200mm Classic Nakiri (1 of 5).jpg by F/Stops, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takeda Hamono 200mm Classic Nakiri (2 of 5).jpg by F/Stops, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takeda Hamono 200mm Classic Nakiri (3 of 5).jpg by F/Stops, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takeda Hamono 200mm Classic Nakiri (4 of 5).jpg by F/Stops, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takeda Hamono 200mm Classic Nakiri (5 of 5).jpg by F/Stops, on Flickr
> 
> 
> I haven't tried it yet because I prepared our dinner for today yesterday (pasta sauce is always better when eaten the second day). I'll make a Tamil Curry tomorow and give it a ride
> 
> For now: its a really light blade, balance-wise it's is near the heart symbol (blade heavy) and about 70~75 mm at the highest point. Spine thickness is about 3mm at the handle and 0.7 at the tip.
> I've decided to name this one 'The Blue Whale', as it is from Aogami Super and a whale-sized Nakiri.



Man, that was fast. You just ordered that a few weeks ago didn't you?

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Just got this Rader neck knife. Don't really need it but for under $100 I couldn't resist. By the way beautiful knife Lucretsia. I have a feeling his knives are really going to go up in price in the next year or so.


----------



## jimbob

Gesshin Kagekiyo 240 Blue. Was looking for something different from my kato, and this is in the most stupendous way! Been alot of fun adjusting, the tip is freakin insane. Almost sliced my belly open flicking through cross cuts on onion! (well not quite, but it was effortless)


----------



## Lefty

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Just got this Rader neck knife. Don't really need it but for under $100 I couldn't resist. By the way beautiful knife Lucretsia. I have a feeling his knives are really going to go up in price in the next year or so.
> 
> View attachment 20754



Beautiful! Did you guys all get the AEB-L? I remembered hearing he was gonna do 52100, as well.


----------



## tagheuer

erikz said:


> My custom made Takeda AS Classic 200mm Nakiri was on the kitchen counter when I came home from work today
> 
> Couldn't be more happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takeda Hamono 200mm Classic Nakiri (1 of 5).jpg by F/Stops, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takeda Hamono 200mm Classic Nakiri (2 of 5).jpg by F/Stops, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takeda Hamono 200mm Classic Nakiri (3 of 5).jpg by F/Stops, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takeda Hamono 200mm Classic Nakiri (4 of 5).jpg by F/Stops, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takeda Hamono 200mm Classic Nakiri (5 of 5).jpg by F/Stops, on Flickr
> 
> 
> I haven't tried it yet because I prepared our dinner for today yesterday (pasta sauce is always better when eaten the second day). I'll make a Tamil Curry tomorow and give it a ride
> 
> For now: its a really light blade, balance-wise it's is near the heart symbol (blade heavy) and about 70~75 mm at the highest point. Spine thickness is about 3mm at the handle and 0.7 at the tip.
> I've decided to name this one 'The Blue Whale', as it is from Aogami Super and a whale-sized Nakiri.



This is the one I want for Christmas.... Santa, now you know my wish..


----------



## chuck239

jimbob said:


> View attachment 20755
> View attachment 20756
> View attachment 20757
> View attachment 20758
> 
> Gesshin Kagekiyo 240 Blue. Was looking for something different from my kato, and this is in the most stupendous way! Been alot of fun adjusting, the tip is freakin insane. Almost sliced my belly open flicking through cross cuts on onion! (well not quite, but it was effortless)



Jimbob, glad to hear you got one of the k tip gyutos! I love mine and use it very frequently. I am excited to hear your opinion! The tip is insanely thin and is an amazing cutter! Enjoy it!

-Chuck


----------



## BeardedCrow

Only used them a few hours, but suji came yesterday and gyuto came tuesday.


----------



## panda

jacob, you've GOT to try a watanabe. i would have sent you mine to try but i sold it to a friend because the 270 was just way too freaking big and i'm a strongly prefer 270 gyuto person! i may get a custom one down the road however.


----------



## jimbob

Yeah ive been chomping at the bit since jon released them! A few real life issues delayed proceedings! I have not been let down at all!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

jimbob said:


> View attachment 20755
> View attachment 20756
> View attachment 20757
> View attachment 20758
> 
> Gesshin Kagekiyo 240 Blue. Was looking for something different from my kato, and this is in the most stupendous way! Been alot of fun adjusting, the tip is freakin insane. Almost sliced my belly open flicking through cross cuts on onion! (well not quite, but it was effortless)



Now two of those Gesshin Kagekiyo K's have been posted.Beautiful knife:ninja:


----------



## jimbob

Like a Takeda cck, and i love my cck.............


----------



## jimbob

talking about eriks baby by the way


----------



## erikz

Not really a CCK though, more like a Nakiri on steroids 

My guess is Takeda made a couple of them because it was a custom order and he usually makes a batch of them.


----------



## EdipisReks

panda said:


> jacob, you've GOT to try a watanabe. i would have sent you mine to try but i sold it to a friend because the 270 was just way too freaking big and i'm a strongly prefer 270 gyuto person! i may get a custom one down the road however.



I want to, just never had the opportunity, and ordering from his website isn't as conducive to impulse buys as others.


----------



## Lucretia

OK, did a little review on the Maumasi for those of you who wanted more info.


----------



## NO ChoP!

A new shape Ealy in ironwood burl and a dyed maple burl Harner neck'er...


----------



## ggg16902002

Guillaume Cote Chef's knife 255mm

Just got this beauty, blade- full mirror polish made of CPM D2, handle- prickly cactus (Magma Red), all fittings are 416 stainless steel (the inlayed - turquoise).
Measurements: overall length: 385mm (15.15''), high at the heel: 63.85mm (2.52''), the spine at the heel: 2.68mm and at the tip: 1.1mm.
Weight is 378g


----------



## tagheuer

BeardedCrow said:


> Only used them a few hours, but suji came yesterday and gyuto came tuesday.



These are beautiful knives. :thumbsup:


----------



## Von blewitt

I posted a pic of 2 of these last week, but today I recieved the full package



[/IMG]


----------



## Anton

Damn, Huw

That's A package


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Love those Raders.


----------



## chinacats

Not a kitchen knife, but matches ones of Huw's--the small one:>)


----------



## JKerr

Mr. Nagao (Hiromoto) white 2/stainless clad 270mm gyuto and Mr. Shimatani 240mm wa gyuto in HAP40.

Just picked up the Shimatani this morning and used it at work. Pretty happy with it for the price, it's a real beast though; cuts surprisingly well considering how thick it is, but a little thinning would definitely be beneficial. Steel wasn't as hard on the stones as I was expecting either.

Excuse the crap pic.



Cheers,
Josh


----------



## Dream Burls

Some of you may know that I just sold a Shun Reserve 7" Santoku. Here are some pictures of what I swapped for it. A KZ 6" in 52100 carbide with an HRC of 61. I have small hands and a small workspace in my NYC apartment so I wanted something in a mid size and I always liked the looks of this line.


----------



## mkriggen

Good swap


----------



## tagheuer

JKerr said:


> Mr. Nagao (Hiromoto) white 2/stainless clad 270mm gyuto and Mr. Shimatani 240mm wa gyuto in HAP40.
> 
> Just picked up the Shimatani this morning and used it at work. Pretty happy with it for the price, it's a real beast though; cuts surprisingly well considering how thick it is, but a little thinning would definitely be beneficial. Steel wasn't as hard on the stones as I was expecting either.
> 
> Excuse the crap pic.
> View attachment 20804
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Josh



That's a nice Shimatani gyuto. Do you mind if I asked where did you buy it ? :thankyou333:


----------



## JKerr

tagheuer said:


> That's a nice Shimatani gyuto. Do you mind if I asked where did you buy it ? :thankyou333:



Not at all. Picked it up from Japan tools metal master: http://www.metalmaster-ww.com/.

He has an ebay store as well, though he doesn't seem to list as much on it. I'll post some better pics of the Shimatani later. As said, it's a nice knife but needs a little tweaking, I really bought it to try out the steel though.

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## Chuckles

Mario - Bog Oak and Mammoth Tooth.... and the progression 240, 250, 260.


----------



## stereo.pete

I love your trio of Mario gyutos! You can never have enough gyutos.


----------



## Chefu

I would like to just be able to pick one up and hold it much less own 3!!! They look awesome!!!


----------



## jimbob

is that a marko in the first pic? seems to me there is 4 awesome knives there!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Three? 3? Really? 


Three???

Chuckles, I dislike you... in the most awesomeness, envious way!


----------



## tagheuer

JKerr said:


> Not at all. Picked it up from Japan tools metal master: http://www.metalmaster-ww.com/.
> 
> He has an ebay store as well, though he doesn't seem to list as much on it. I'll post some better pics of the Shimatani later. As said, it's a nice knife but needs a little tweaking, I really bought it to try out the steel though.
> 
> Cheers,
> Josh



Thanks for the info.


----------



## marc4pt0

Just found the package this morning. Have 'er a quick polishin and here we go. This was in response to my WTB 210 petty, so thank you KKF!


----------



## marc4pt0

And chuckles, nice Mario collection!


----------



## JHunter

Let us know what ya think I'm looking at getting something that size


----------



## Bill13

Chuckles said:


> Mario - Bog Oak and Mammoth Tooth.... and the progression 240, 250, 260.



WOW! My first pm on this site was to Mario, getting in line for a 240 gyoto. I'm still in line and can't wait. Might change it to a 210 or 190 just because I have picked up 3 240's already.


----------



## Anton

Received this last week. This is one mean and nimble monster of a knife, in CTS XHP steel. Butch's attention to detail and F+F are exemplary, I'm VERY happy with how this one turned and as my first true custom it fits me perfectly.


----------



## jigert

What an awesome Harner, Anton! Care to give us some specs? Man I want one


----------



## Lefty

Wow....


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Anton, that Harner is stunning! handle is just beyond awesomeness


----------



## Anton

Will post details and better pictures later - these don't do it justice


----------



## Dream Burls

Anton, that sure is a beauty. Use it well.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

That us one of the best looking Garners I've seen.


----------



## stereo.pete

Wow, I had no idea Butch would make profiles other than his own. That looks boss!


----------



## brainsausage

Anton said:


> Will post details and better pictures later - these don't do it justice



It's now later, MORE PICS!!!


----------



## Anton

Not the best pictures but this will have to do for now:

Harner specs 

250 MM tip to choil
55MM height at heel 
CTS XHP steel 
Convex ground: 3.6 mm spine thickness at makers mark; .07mm 1.5 cm from edge 

Handle:

145MM, thicker than usual for my big paws 
Silver dyed spalted maple with a bog oak ferrule 
Mokume guard 
Hand sanded at a 45 degree angle 

It's a beauty


----------



## panda

serrated nakiri!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Hellzyah! Best knife of all time!


----------



## panda

i may just grind the finger tips down and use it as a spatula


----------



## JohnnyChance




----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Beautiful. More photos please.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Bob Kramer 6in damascus custom with cocobolo handle





I have had a few people tell me I'm crazy for this. The truth is I'm not crazy just an idiot.


----------



## Anton

Does that mean crazy idiot? .... 

Crazy profile for sure


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Anton said:


> Does that mean crazy idiot? ....



Yeah, that's pretty much the jist if it.


----------



## erikz

Love the profile. Lets name it the 'potbelly pig' profile shall we?


----------



## Paradox

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Bob Kramer 6in damascus custom with cocobolo handle I have had a few people tell me I'm crazy for this. The truth is I'm not crazy just an idiot.



Meh... If it's not taking food out of you or your kids mouths have at it. It's not like you can spend it after you are gone so you might as well enjoy it now. :cool2:


----------



## schanop

As soon as I heard that Bernando was getting s Shigefusa Chuka bocho from Maximo, I put an order to Max as well, and here's what it is ..

A black cousin of Bernando's. It's got some cloud that is not very loud and requires fine polishing to bring it out, but that's cool with me.








Birnando said:


> Here's a couple shots of my new Shigefusa cleaver.
> I ordered this ages ago, basically to replace my Takeda.
> This one seems to suit me much better, so far I'm very happy with this purchase.
> As luck would have it, it was delivered to Maksim's at the very day we arrived for the gathering in Denmark.
> Good timing I'd say.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

That is awesome. I didn't even know he made them.


----------



## stereo.pete

ChuckTheButcher said:


> That is awesome. I didn't even know he made them.


+1


----------



## schanop

Oops, sorry Birnando, typo e <-> i .

At 380g and 215x110, this chuka is very light and easy to wield. Although, I wish the handle could be a bit bigger and the neck a touch shorter. It takes just a little bit of time to get used to.


----------



## tagheuer

schanop said:


> As soon as I heard that Bernando was getting s Shigefusa Chuka bocho from Maximo, I put an order to Max as well, and here's what it is ..
> 
> A black cousin of Bernando's. It's got some cloud that is not very loud and requires fine polishing to bring it out, but that's cool with me.



Very nice Chuka bocho.

But I was wondering whether Shigafusa Cleaver can take the same abuse (cutting chicken bones, ribs, etc.) like my cheapo Chinese one without causing chip or bent on the metal.


----------



## JohnnyChance

tagheuer said:


> Very nice Chuka bocho.
> 
> But I was wondering whether Shigafusa Cleaver can take the same abuse (cutting chicken bones, ribs, etc.) like my cheapo Chinese one without causing chip or bent on the metal.



There are thick meat cleavers that are intended for the type of abuse you describe and then there are thin slicing cleavers that are designed for vegetables. The are as thin or thinner than gyutos or sujis and are not for chopping bones. They will chip.


----------



## schanop

tagheuer said:


> Very nice Chuka bocho.
> 
> But I was wondering whether Shigafusa Cleaver can take the same abuse (cutting chicken bones, ribs, etc.) like my cheapo Chinese one without causing chip or bent on the metal.





JohnnyChance said:


> There are thick meat cleavers that are intended for the type of abuse you describe and then there are thin slicing cleavers that are designed for vegetables. The are as thin or thinner than gyutos or sujis and are not for chopping bones. They will chip.



What Johnny said. These Shig Chuka are stupid thin and won't take any abuse from hard objects, although mincing meat should be all good :thumbsup2:. Here's Birnando's shot of his Chuka thinness:


----------



## Von blewitt

Chanop, are we going to see a side by side review with the Shig & Heiji?


----------



## tagheuer

JohnnyChance said:


> There are thick meat cleavers that are intended for the type of abuse you describe and then there are thin slicing cleavers that are designed for vegetables. The are as thin or thinner than gyutos or sujis and are not for chopping bones. They will chip.






schanop said:


> What Johnny said. These Shig Chuka are stupid thin and won't take any abuse from hard objects, although mincing meat should be all good :thumbsup2:. Here's Birnando's shot of his Chuka thinness:



Thanks both for the info. I can see from the picture above, it is definitely very thin.


----------



## schanop

Von blewitt said:


> Chanop, are we going to see a side by side review with the Shig & Heiji?



I would do it one day, Huw. This new year break I should have some extra free time from usual work to do something fun.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Nice score on the cleaver!



schanop said:


> Although, I wish the handle could be a bit bigger and the neck a touch shorter. It takes just a little bit of time to get used to.



Maybe you should have it re-handled?


----------



## Don Nguyen

JohnnyChance said:


>



We gotta see more of this, John!


----------



## brainsausage

schanop said:


> What Johnny said. These Shig Chuka are stupid thin and won't take any abuse from hard objects, although mincing meat should be all good :thumbsup2:. Here's Birnando's shot of his Chuka thinness:



Now I know where my spring knife budget is going...


----------



## eighteesix

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Just got this Rader neck knife. Don't really need it but for under $100 I couldn't resist. By the way beautiful knife Lucretsia. I have a feeling his knives are really going to go up in price in the next year or so.
> 
> View attachment 20754


what do people typically use these knives for? 3" blade right?


----------



## brainsausage

eighteesix said:


> what do people typically use these knives for? 3" blade right?



It's like a pocket knife that you wear around your neck for ease of use.


----------



## rdm_magic

AFAIK its mostly a utility knife that you can always keep on you, around your new for easy access. Opening boxes/packets and the like.


----------



## Von blewitt

Got this from Butch today, it showed up just as I was starting my Shortrib prep, impecible timing



[/IMG]


----------



## rdmalak

Wow!! Beautiful Harner! One day I will have enough money to afford one of his knives


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

He showed me one of his boning knives a few months ago. They are awesome. Nice score.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Don Nguyen said:


> We gotta see more of this, John!


----------



## marc4pt0

^^ I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that by "see more of this" Don meant a _ little_ more then thumb print patina.... :scratchhead:


----------



## V1P

Lol! Is this like a jigsaw puzzle or something? Pls show the whole knife.





marc4pt0 said:


> ^^ I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that by "see more of this" Don meant a _ little_ more then thumb print patina.... :scratchhead:


----------



## V1P

Mr. Huw, is there much flex in the blade? Very nice Harner's, I got one of his on the way too, will show off here when it's done.

I really like to have one of our vendor here make me a nice one with this blade shape. Used one for a while and really liked it.








Von blewitt said:


> Got this from Butch today, it showed up just as I was starting my Shortrib prep, impecible timing
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## JKerr

Unfortunately I came a little too late to that thread. On the look out for a new boning knife, and those Harner's looked like real winners. I'd be keen to hear some feedback on them.


----------



## Lefty

Butch and I discussed boning knives as he was making these. We talked grind, stiffness, tip placement, etc. These ones have very little flex, with a hollow/flat...maybe quarter hollow grind (thin, sharp, stiff spine a la Forgecraft) and a tough and durable tip. It's pointy, but robust at the tip, because I hated blowing tips out when I was boning out loins, back in the day. They are damn nice knives.


----------



## XooMG

One of the many new recipients of an Ealy parer.


----------



## V1P

Beautiful parer and kick ass photography! Really brings out the figuring of thr handle.


----------



## Von blewitt

V1P said:


> Mr. Huw, is there much flex in the blade? Very nice Harner's, I got one of his on the way too, will show off here when it's done.
> 
> I really like to have one of our vendor here make me a nice one with this blade shape. Used one for a while and really liked it.



No flex in the blade, which is what I wanted, I had been using that same victorinox and a 25cm dexter filleting knife, and switching between the 2 depending on the task. This knife does the job of both, better then either. And the large handle is great for control.


----------



## JohnnyChance

marc4pt0 said:


> ^^ I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that by "see more of this" Don meant a _ little_ more then thumb print patina.... :scratchhead:



Ok.


----------



## JohnnyChance




----------



## Anton

That's very very nice.


----------



## Lefty

It's ok.


----------



## andre s

Here's my parer






woot!


----------



## V1P

Wow, the thread is suddenly flooded with so many customs. Great score, guys!


----------



## cclin

wow, nice Burke! have to wait about 10 months to get mine


----------



## stereo.pete

cclin said:


> wow, nice Burke! have to wait about 10 months to get mine



Is Bill doing integral bolsters, I can never really tell from the pictures unlike Rader's knives?


----------



## Anton

stereo.pete said:


> Is Bill doing integral bolsters, I can never really tell from the pictures unlike Rader's knives?



Was wondering the same thing based on these pictures, then I found Johny's first post of this knife and I think you can see a fainter than usual break


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

No they aren't. The only customs beside Rader I can think of are Maumasi, bloodroot, and Ariel Salaverria. Although I'm sure there are others.


----------



## stereo.pete

Thanks Chuck.


----------



## Von blewitt

I think I've seen a pic of a BB Dragon Breath Gyuto with integral bolster? I also thought Johnnys may have been, from a pic I'd seen on Instagram....


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Here is a few of my Burkes they are very seamless but not integral. It is really hard to tell in pics.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Mine is 52100 and integral. Here is a picture before final grinding:






He offers integrals in solid 52100 and I believe san mai as well. Not damascus if I remember correctly.


----------



## ar11

Another Ealy Parer with curly mango..


----------



## paul59539

Very nice designs. I like the short one, very cute...


----------



## marc4pt0

Another stunning Burke. One of these days I might just get my hands on one of his pieces of work!


----------



## eighteesix

Little holiday gift to myself and another to my dad w/ black/orange. love it! michael was speedy and very helpful. +1


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Just got my Burke 8in breaking knife with ironwood handle. I am in love with this knife.






I asked him to model it after a Victorinox breaking knife but you know good. Came out better than I could have imagined. Thanks to Bill, Daniel and the guys at BG.


----------



## bkultra

I love my Victorinox breaking knife but my god is that an upgrade.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

That is one mean looking knife, Chuck.

Congrats!


----------



## brainsausage

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Just got my Burke 8in breaking knife with ironwood handle. I am in love with this knife.
> 
> View attachment 21008
> View attachment 21009
> View attachment 21010
> 
> 
> I asked him to model it after a Victorinox breaking knife but you know good. Came out better than I could have imagined. Thanks to Bill, Daniel and the guys at BG.



*incomprehensible string of expletives*


----------



## Lefty

I'm going to amass a group of ten other guys (brainsausage, NoChop, marc4pt0, and others) to carry out a foolproof plan to rob Chuck's vault that he has deep below his restaurant. Now...who else is on this team? I'm thinking Pensacola Tiger for the brains, Lucretia for the sex appeal, Pierre for the brawn....


----------



## jvanis

Lefty said:


> I'm going to amass a group of ten other guys (brainsausage, NoChop, marc4pt0, and others) to carry out a foolproof plan to rob Chuck's vault that he has deep below his restaurant. Now...who else is on this team? I'm thinking Pensacola Tiger for the brains, Lucretia for the sex appeal, Pierre for the brawn....



I can bring a really really big magnet.. maybe it will just attract them all?


----------



## marc4pt0

I'm headed down there first week of January to "scope out the lay of the land". I'll report back later


----------



## stereo.pete

Congrats Chuck, that is a very cool Burke!


----------



## JohnnyChance

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Just got my Burke 8in breaking knife with ironwood handle. I am in love with this knife.
> 
> View attachment 21008
> 
> View attachment 21009
> 
> View attachment 21010
> 
> 
> I asked him to model it after a Victorinox breaking knife but you know good. Came out better than I could have imagined. Thanks to Bill, Daniel and the guys at BG.



I think it says a lot that less than a week after receiving my Burke, this one is already making me green with envy.


----------



## crunchy

Those Burke's are beautiful


----------



## Hbeernink

yoshiaki fujiwara (kato) 330mm yanagiba (on the bottom in the pic). huge. sharp. haven't had a chance to use it much, but as Maksim described it, "it's a beast!" I can see this becoming my favorite yanagi- epic!


----------



## Farrant

My mac arrived yesterday. 5 inch superior Parer. I love it, feels so nice in the hand.


----------



## KimBronnum

[QUOyoshiaki fujiwara (kato) 330mm yanagiba (on the bottom in the pic). huge. sharp. haven't had a chance to use it much, but as Maksim described it, "it's a beast!" I can see this becoming my favorite yanagi- epic!TE]
. wow:ubersexy::surrendar: - that is the coolest yanagi ever. It doesn´t get any better. I´ve been eye-humping this since Maksim showed it the first time!!! Ok, I really like this knife... Congrats  Please use it soon and make a good review with pics.


----------



## Lucretia

Lefty said:


> I'm going to amass a group of ten other guys (brainsausage, NoChop, marc4pt0, and others) to carry out a foolproof plan to rob Chuck's vault that he has deep below his restaurant. Now...who else is on this team? I'm thinking Pensacola Tiger for the brains, Lucretia for the sex appeal, Pierre for the brawn....



I'm ready...


----------



## Bill Burke

Thanks Johnny and Chuck for posting the pictures. 

For future reference i do integrals in 52100 and damascus but not sanmai. Chuck the mosaic damascus gyoto that you have is not an integral. But the one I made for Gic is. And as stated above there have been two or three Dragons breath knives that are integral. A few others also but most of my integral production has been in straight 52100.


----------



## schanop

I have just finished first round of polishing my poor-man-kitaeji Shigefusa 150mm petty that arrived from Maximo a couple of weeks ago. It's quite a good substitute for the real thing.


----------



## V1P

ROFL!




Lucretia said:


> I'm ready...
> 
> View attachment 21092


----------



## brainsausage

schanop said:


> I have just finished first round of polishing my poor-man-kitaeji Shigefusa 150mm petty that arrived from Maximo a couple of weeks ago. It's quite a good substitute for the real thing.



Nice work!


----------



## Lucretia

schanop said:


> I have just finished first round of polishing my poor-man-kitaeji Shigefusa 150mm petty that arrived from Maximo a couple of weeks ago. It's quite a good substitute for the real thing.



Beautiful job! What did you use?


----------



## Brad Gibson

schanop said:


> I have just finished first round of polishing my poor-man-kitaeji Shigefusa 150mm petty that arrived from Maximo a couple of weeks ago. It's quite a good substitute for the real thing.



Why do you say it's a poor mans kataeji? It looks nice!


----------



## cclin

Brad Gibson said:


> Why do you say it's a poor mans kataeji? It looks nice!



this is Shigefusa kasumi with cloud pattern, not a real shig Kitaeji.... http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6256-The-elusive-Shigefusa-cloud-finally-starting-to-get-it?highlight=cloud

@schanop, nice work!!


----------



## schanop

Some Shigefusa kasumi knives have some crazy pattern. For some knives, it is as nice as real Shig kitaeji, but usually quite subtle.

@Lucretia This one was brought out by just series of stone mud and Ohira uchigomori finger stone; mud were from coarse Atagoyama, Hakka, and Ohira. I also had to do a bit of sharpening to get the core steel nice and shiny.


----------



## Justin0505

ChuckTheButcher said:


> No they aren't. The only customs beside Rader I can think of are Maumasi, bloodroot, and Ariel Salaverria. Although I'm sure there are others.




I've seen integrals from Bill, although they are very rare compared to his welded ones. I also saw an integral from Fowler a few years ago. He's improved tremendously every time I see his work (and it wasn't bad to begin with). I bet he could be talked into making one...


----------



## stereo.pete

I received this 270mm Gesshin Ginga White #2 Gyuto from my Wife for Christmas. Played around with a potato and I am amazed at the performance of this knife. Extremely minimal stiction, cuts like a dream and the fit and finish is top notch. Jon really has something going here with these Gingas, especially at this price point. Thanks!




[/URL]


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Had packages arrive from maxim and Jon.
Kato nickel damascus 240 and itinomonn butcher. Along with a shinden suita 



From Jon a kagekiyo blue 240 and ginga white hankotsu.


----------



## brainsausage

I live vicariously through your knife buying Chuck. I'd like to live fully through your knife buying, so maybe you should ship em to me before you use them. Starting with the Kato and Kagikiyo...


----------



## crunchy

wow that kato is stunning!


----------



## rdm_magic

Chuck, how's the butchers?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

The butcher knife is awesome but not what I expected. It is thick. So it will be great for things like popping through beef ball joints. It is not a large boning knife. I tHink it is going to be great for real butchery but not for more delicate work. I have a feeling it could take a beating.


----------



## JohnnyChance

ChuckTheButcher said:


> The butcher knife is awesome but not what I expected. It is thick. So it will be great for things like popping through beef ball joints. It is not a large boning knife. I tHink it is going to be great for real butchery but not for more delicate work. I have a feeling it could take a beating.



Agreed. I have one as well and did not find is super effective for routine cleaning, trimming, silver skin, etc. Like you said, it is not a large boning knife. But when I slaughtered and broke down two hogs a couple weeks ago, it got more use than anything else and was very effective. More designed to be used from getting whole animals to primals, not primals to portions.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Exactly but if you plan on breaking whole animals, specially beef, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## marc4pt0

Bloodroot 9.5". Jury is still out on this one, need some more time with it. Came not too sharp, so tried putting an edge on it. Wasn't as easy as I thought. Steel is reclaimed VW Bug torsionspring at hrc 59.5 and handle is Guatemalan coffee bag from Jittery Joe's. The handle was supposed to be green but came this brown instead which I'm a little crestfallen about


----------



## marc4pt0

Somehow I lucked into 2 Marko gyutos. The one on top, with silver spacer, is in 52100, the other with brass ferrule is in DT's mystery carbon. Both are Extremely stellar once thinned out. The 52100 needed some serious thinning around the tip but a straight up beast once finished


And again, apologies for the cell pics. Will post better ones later


----------



## marc4pt0

And quite possibly one of the best knives I've gotten that needed zero work (by me, work was already done by prior hands).

I got this about 2-3 months ago as something to play with to pass the time. It was love at first sight/slice.

I give you, the Power Sword by Pierre Rodrigue:


----------



## crunchy

the power sword is absolutely amazing

what's the height at the heel?


----------



## Lefty

I've loved that thing since I first saw it. It's the one that got away...twice.... I wonder how jack is doing, anyways.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

The bloodroot is beautiful. I never had a chance to try their butchery knives but they look great. The Marko's and Rodrique are pretty damn nice as well.


----------



## cheflarge

Just received an early birthday (29th) present, no pics yet. 330mm Takobiki, shitane handle with black & white buffalo horn bolster. White #2 steel. Fit & finish is extrodinary, however, the OOTB edge has quit a bit to be desired. She is a beauty, can't wait to get her in use. Pics soon. :thumbup: .


----------



## mpukas

Love that Pierre Power Sword - unique blade and handle design that really comes together and looks like it will perform well.


----------



## cheflarge

330mm Takobiki
White #2 steel
Shitan handle w/ two tone waterbuffalo horn bolster


----------



## ontheDL

That power sword is beautiful.


----------



## V1P

Wow, a lot of us are really closing the year with really nice knives.


----------



## JohnnyChance




----------



## marc4pt0

Yeah I'm really digging this work I'm seeing from Don. Nice knife! That distal taper on the tang alone just looks sharp!


----------



## schanop

Happy New Year with a new arrival, a Shig 180mm kitaeji deba to accompany Shig kasumi deba of the same size.

USPS delivered a record shipping time for me, out 24th and arrived on 3rd. Usually it would take much much longer to come all this way to Australia.


----------



## stereo.pete

Awesome knives guys, thanks for sharing!


----------



## EdipisReks

JohnnyChance said:


>



That looks really nice. Is it a differentially hardened blade, or is it a trick of the light?


----------



## jai

Mario ingoglia 240mm gyuto in cpm154. from kkf member (orange). I refinished the blade and sanded the handle and buffed board wax into it. seriously though marios fit and finish that choil and spine.................. is crazy. the knife definatly needs a sharpen before I can tell what its like. but that's my next job as soon as I post this and ill comment on edge retention and sharpness later on. here is some pics



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JohnnyChance

EdipisReks said:


> That looks really nice. Is it a differentially hardened blade, or is it a trick of the light?



Are you referring mainly to the picture (third one down) of the right side of the blade face?


----------



## EdipisReks

JohnnyChance said:


> Are you referring mainly to the picture (third one down) of the right side of the blade face?



All of them, really. I'm guessing it's probably a geometry change in the blade face, that I'm seeing.


----------



## jvanis

Here are my newest/and most enjoyed additions:

Started with the Ealy gyuto and fell in love with the blade and how it operates. Inspired me to do some more digging and found the Ealy Pairing Prebuy and ended up with these beauties. Thanks Del for the excellent service! 





Also picked up the HHH 240 gyuto prebuy, and this sucker is awesome. Aside a few minor F&F details, I am loving this as well. A great addition to the collection.






A couple of my boards are shown as well.


----------



## JohnnyChance

EdipisReks said:


> All of them, really. I'm guessing it's probably a geometry change in the blade face, that I'm seeing.



It is. The right has a soft shinogi line. It is on the left side as well, but much softer/flatter so it isn't as noticeable. Kinda reminds me of a Konosuke Fujiyama.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

The grind on the Nguyen looks awesome. He's still in college. I think he is going to do amazing things in the future.


----------



## Dave Martell

JohnnyChance said:


>




The second I saw the handle I knew who made the knife - it's a personal style without trying to be too different - I like that. Then I scrolled down and see that tapered tang and WOW - I'm VERY impressed! Don is kicking ass! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Just got this damascus white 2 yanagi 300 from Kenichi Shiraki. I buddy of mine did the japan tour with Murray Carter this October. Murray claims he is the best maker working in Japan. He have gives him a 9 and gave some of the more well known makers 6's. Now that is just one makers opinion but I still wanted to check it out. So far I really like this knife.


----------



## Lefty

That Nguyen is unbelievable. Truly one of the most naturally talented guys out there, and as a result, I regret letting two literally escape my grasp. I'm dumb. Beautiful saya too....


----------



## schanop

Awesome, Chuck.


----------



## EdipisReks

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Just got this damascus white 2 yanagi 300 from Kenichi Shiraki. I buddy of mine did the japan tour with Murray Carter this October. Murray claims he is the best maker working in Japan. He have gives him a 9 and gave some of the more well known makers 6's. Now that is just one makers opinion but I still wanted to check it out. So far I really like this knife.
> View attachment 21352
> View attachment 21353
> View attachment 21354



what rating does he give himself? 

Nice looking yanagi!


----------



## Dave Martell

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Just got this damascus white 2 yanagi 300 from Kenichi Shiraki. I buddy of mine did the japan tour with Murray Carter this October. Murray claims he is the best maker working in Japan. He have gives him a 9 and gave some of the more well known makers 6's. Now that is just one makers opinion but I still wanted to check it out. So far I really like this knife.
> View attachment 21352
> View attachment 21353
> View attachment 21354




That is stunning!


----------



## marc4pt0

Yanagi looks awesome! That Damascus wave on the left side just looks dreamy.


----------



## Von blewitt

New to me, been through a few hands around here
10" Rader in 1086



[/IMG]


----------



## XooMG

The Nguyen appeals to me quite a lot. Too big for me, but man, I like his style.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

What's the wood on the Rader. It's beautiful. Then again so all of his.


----------



## EdipisReks

Well, I got some money for my birthday, and a single Henckels Kramer 52100 showed up on Amazon for $320 shipped, NIB, so I guess that's my latest buy. Anybody want to know how it compares to Heiji and Kagekiyo?


----------



## Yamabushi

EdipisReks said:


> Well, I got some money for my birthday, and a single Henckels Kramer 52100 showed up on Amazon for $320 shipped, NIB, so I guess that's my latest buy. Anybody want to know how it compares to Heiji and Kagekiyo?


Do tell!


----------



## EdipisReks

Once I get the new knife, I'll review it.


----------



## JKerr

Shig 240 kasumi with custom handle. Picked it up from _that_ site for pretty cheap. I was kinda worried that they had somehow managed to buy seconds or cut corners somewhere, kinda unusual to see a Shigefusa cheap, it's not like they're hard to sell.

I haven't cut anything with it yet and I haven't used a Shig gyuto before so I can't compare it to anything, but it looks solid enough. Beautiful taper, great F+F, stupid thin behind the edge nicely rounded (although I reckon the mioroshi and usuba I previous had had a better finish on the spine and choil. Perhaps it just stood out more on the heavier knives)

Surprisingly light. I just assumed shig gyutos would feel _ mighty_, but this guy only weighs around 180g which makes it the lightest gyuto I own by a long shot. 

Custom handle is nice, although maybe a touch small for my hands; personally I'd prefer the original shig handle. I assume Mark was able to keep the prices down on this first run (the 240 is now listed at $520, although sold out) by buying them without handles, sayas and boxes; mine arrived in a richmond branded box, not that it matters.


----------



## Von blewitt

180g is pretty lite for a 240 Shig. The lightest one I've owned was 196g and I assume the stabilised handle is heavier than the Standard Ho?


----------



## JKerr

Perhaps. It does feel small for the knife and the balance is pretty far forward so it's probably safe to say the the handles aren't made specifically for the knife.

Edit: Sorry, misread the last post. I'm assuming that the custom handle is lighter than Shigefusa's stock ho wood handle.


----------



## schanop

That's a nice pick up, Josh. My kitaeji 240 with normal ho handle weighs in at 213, and kasumi 240 yo handle at 255, so yours is pretty light.


----------



## marc4pt0

I was wondering about this Shigs he had listed. They were down right cheap on the pricing. Love to hear more about em!


----------



## marc4pt0

EdipisReks said:


> Well, I got some money for my birthday, and a single Henckels Kramer 52100 showed up on Amazon for $320 shipped, NIB, so I guess that's my latest buy. Anybody want to know how it compares to Heiji and Kagekiyo?



Yes, very much so in fact


----------



## JKerr

Just put it on the stones and I'll give it try out at work tomorrow and post my thoughts. Was thinking on doing some aussie pass arounds at some point so could be good to get a more experienced pair of eyes on it.


----------



## chefcomesback

marc4pt0 said:


> I was wondering about this Shigs he had listed. They were down right cheap on the pricing. Love to hear more about em!


I saw those earlier and looked at the custom handles and thought " ok , he is buying shigs without handles and boxes in a pile and attaches "custom" but tiny compared to regular d shaped original ho handles on it", see where this will go. I hope they will not increase their production numbers and loose their quality. I also saw the Katos he listed 240mm and only 47mm tall , somebody is going to regret it once it needs thinning and you end up with $500 gyuto-sujihiki with no knuckle clearance .


----------



## EdipisReks

Von blewitt said:


> 180g is pretty lite for a 240 Shig. The lightest one I've owned was 196g and I assume the stabilised handle is heavier than the Standard Ho?



The last one I had was pretty light, too, something like 190g, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Von blewitt

EdipisReks said:


> The last one I had was pretty light, too, something like 190g, if I remember correctly.



Is that the one you got from Panda? I owned that knife at one point and it was 208g when I had it.


----------



## EdipisReks

Von blewitt said:


> Is that the one you got from Panda? I owned that knife at one point and it was 208g when I had it.



Yes, that's the one. I'm probably mixing it up with another knife, in my memory, then. The previous Shig I owned was a good bit heavier, but also had a custom handle.


----------



## riba

Proudly sharing my new Ealy





Gave it a fresh edge, cannot wait to give it a spin

(and sweated a bit while giving it a fresh edge  )


----------



## jai

The handle looks nice with the damascus on that ealy. What wood is it


----------



## riba

It is fiddleback curly mango, feels really nice too


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

riba said:


> It is fiddleback curly mango, feels really nice too



Awesome looking. Have fun with it!


----------



## EdipisReks

Well, the Henckels Kramer has two huge holes in the edge, so I guess a comparison will have to wait.


----------



## mkriggen

EdipisReks said:


> Well, the Henckels Kramer has two huge holes in the edge, so I guess a comparison will have to wait.



Would those be factory installed holes?


----------



## EdipisReks

mkriggen said:


> Would those be factory installed holes?



Indeed. speed holes, I guess.


----------



## turbochef422

The one I just got has horrible f&f and is bent. The blade is bent at the bolster. It's a shame bc the first one I got was pretty good. D


----------



## EdipisReks

turbochef422 said:


> The one I just got has horrible f&f and is bent. The blade is bent at the bolster. It's a shame bc the first one I got was pretty good. D



Did they replace it with a good one?


----------



## turbochef422

Just got it for Christmas an used it the first time the other day. I hit mine from Bloomingdales on cyber Monday for $279 so it was a great deal. It also didn't have the ring to protect the tip that the first one did and the inside of the box was ripped. I'm going to try to go through Bloomingdales too maybe they will have good customer service


----------



## Twischerman

Konosukse 210 honyaki blue 2 steel


Won't let me load the picture, only gives me the option to "cancel"


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Twischerman said:


> Won't let me load the picture, only gives me the option to "cancel"



http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/10093-How-do-I-post-an-image


----------



## jimbob

Finally got a 300 shig. Tis a fine blade


----------



## schanop

Nice, jimbob.


----------



## Lucretia

Ealy parer, carbon damascus, pollyanna/wild almond burl:


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

That damascus is bad ass


----------



## mkriggen

Lucrecia, that might just be the best looking Ealy parer I've seen. That damascus pattern is just...stirring.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Twischerman




----------



## Twischerman

Twischerman said:


>



From a recent post didnt upload a picture to it. A konosuke 210mm blue #2 honhaki gyuto


----------



## Brad Gibson

awesome knives jimbob and lucretia! those are stunners for sure! That shig haunts my dreams.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Twischerman said:


> From a recent post didnt upload a picture to it. A konosuke 210mm blue #2 honhaki gyuto



Let us know what you think of it. I've been wanting to get one for a while.


----------



## Lucretia

mkriggen said:


> ...that might just be the best looking Ealy parer I've seen...




Me, too! I'm really happy with it.


----------



## jackslimpson

[video]http://japanesechefsknife.com/Sh-12.jpg[/video]

I've got this santoku on the way. I wanted a stainless knife I could keep at work that wasn't mass produced, and wasn't scary looking. This seemed to fit the bill (and budget).

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Fran Rendina

Jack I have the same knife only the 210 gyuto, I love it. Takes a great edge and it just beautiful.


----------



## erikz

Lucretia said:


> Ealy parer, carbon damascus, pollyanna/wild almond burl:
> 
> View attachment 21445


I love the damascus in combination with the almond burl; the patterns really match. Great piece by Del!


----------



## CanadianMan

I got these knives between Christmas and new year, got sick after the new year so didn't feel like posting till now
240mm sajuichi coloured Damascus gyuto with ironwood handle
240mm HHH cyber Monday sale gyuto
230mm bloodroot blade gyuto with maple burl handle


----------



## mkriggen

Wow Bro, that's some hat trick!

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Lefty

Beautiful, Trev! Luke and David do some amazing grind work, don't they?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Agreed. How do you like the bloodroot and what do you think of sajuichi. I've been wondering about them for a while.


----------



## CanadianMan

Lefty said:


> Beautiful, Trev! Luke and David do some amazing grind work, don't they?



David and Luke do some awesome work! my favourite from the new bunch. ( didn't think it was going to because I usually like a little weight to the knife) It's incredibly thin and light but really stiff, no flex at all. I would say it has the thinnest tip of all my gyuto's.



ChuckTheButcher said:


> Agreed. How do you like the bloodroot and what do you think of sajuichi. I've been wondering about them for a while.



The Sajuichi is a great knife, it is a heavy knife, also blade heavy. But I really enjoy blade heavy knives, so I am enjoying it. The knife could be thinned out a bit more, cuts great but wedges on carrots and other hard veg. I haven't tried it on potato's yet, but works great for meat. No distal taper on the spine till about 1 cm from the tip, doesn't bother me though. holds it's edge great so far, better then the Bloodroot blade


----------



## NCMK

Received something in my post box today. It's a beauty and i can't bear to use it yet....just admiring it for another day.

Ginga 150mm petty, 180mm Santoku and 240mm Gyuto


----------



## stereo.pete

You are going to love them, congrats!


----------



## eighteesix

theyve arrived! thank you to everyone who helped with my plunge into jknives!

Hiro AS 240, G3 150 :knife:


----------



## stereo.pete

I just received an email from a guy named Luke who lives in Georgia!


----------



## mkriggen

eighteesix said:


> theyve arrived! thank you to everyone who helped with my plunge into jknives!
> 
> Hiro AS 240, G3 150 :knife:


 Nice, now you just need to get it off to Dave for a spa treatment:whistling:


----------



## stereo.pete

mkriggen said:


> Nice, now you just need to get it off to Dave for a spa treatment:whistling:



What this guy said!


----------



## stereo.pete

Alright, payment sent so I can now post a picture of my ~255mm Bloodroot Blades Gyuto.






Here's what Luke had to say about it

"The blade is to your dimensions, HRC 63 from a highway boom-saw blade, in the 50's HRC on the top 1/3 of the blade (differentially tempered). Very thin behind the edge but it's a pretty stiff blade due to the strong distal taper. It's convex/hybrid grind, with stronger convexity on the right face than the back and from heel to tip. The handle is a R-hand D with blackwood, spacer, and our spalted maple burl. The burl is stabilized, but unlike some stabilization does slightly grain raise with use for a grippier surface than a straight polish."

Here's a picture of the awesome distal taper.


----------



## Benuser

mkriggen said:


> Nice, now you just need to get it off to Dave for a spa treatment:whistling:


Nothing wrong with Dave's spa treatment, but they come very thin behind the edge nowadays!


----------



## ohbewon

(Sorry about the dodgy pics and dirty coffee table)
Itonomonn 210 Kasumi I picked up unused. It's a little heavier than I imagined it being, but it cuts like a dream. Nice and thin behind the edge. No wedging on mirepoix or potatoes. I haven't used it at work yet, just short-rib prep. The handle leaves a little to be desired - it's clunky. The next step will be an acid etch and then I think this will be the recipient of my first custom handle. (Done by a pro, not by me) All in all, I'm happy.


----------



## ohbewon

stereo.pete said:


> Alright, payment sent so I can now post a picture of my ~255mm Bloodroot Blades Gyuto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what Luke had to say about it
> 
> "The blade is to your dimensions, HRC 63 from a highway boom-saw blade, in the 50's HRC on the top 1/3 of the blade (differentially tempered). Very thin behind the edge but it's a pretty stiff blade due to the strong distal taper. It's convex/hybrid grind, with stronger convexity on the right face than the back and from heel to tip. The handle is a R-hand D with blackwood, spacer, and our spalted maple burl. The burl is stabilized, but unlike some stabilization does slightly grain raise with use for a grippier surface than a straight polish."
> 
> Here's a picture of the awesome distal taper.



This excites me. I'm due up in about 4 months with them. Looks like you're going to be super happy with this.


----------



## eighteesix

mkriggen said:


> Nice, now you just need to get it off to Dave for a spa treatment:whistling:


I haven't even used them yet!! haha


----------



## Chefu

Pete I love everything about this knife. BB knives have great aesthetics. Let us know how the knife handles when you get a chance. I love to see a cutting and handling review.


----------



## marc4pt0

I'm becoming quite the fan of Bloodroot! Think I need to get back on their list for a gyuto....


----------



## Hbeernink

stereo.pete said:


> Alright, payment sent so I can now post a picture of my ~255mm Bloodroot Blades Gyuto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the record - this excites me too. to prevent the double post (duplication in the 'other' thread), I'll simply state that this is one of those things that I reaaaaalllllly want but don't need at all.
> 
> my latest knife buy? kato dragon (following the other recent purchase of a hinoura). I need to stop.


----------



## brainsausage

Hbeernink said:


> stereo.pete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, payment sent so I can now post a picture of my ~255mm Bloodroot Blades Gyuto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the record - this excites me too. to prevent the double post (duplication in the 'other' thread), I'll simply state that this is one of those things that I reaaaaalllllly want but don't need at all.
> 
> my latest knife buy? kato dragon (following the other recent purchase of a hinoura). I need to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost snagged one of those dragons but decided to pick up a Harner/McLean Line knife instead. Should be receiving it next week.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lefty

Luke and David (Bloodroot) make fantastic knives. You're very likely to absolutely love it, Pete. Great buy!


----------



## EdipisReks

stereo.pete said:


> Alright, payment sent so I can now post a picture of my ~255mm Bloodroot Blades Gyuto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what Luke had to say about it
> 
> "The blade is to your dimensions, HRC 63 from a highway boom-saw blade, in the 50's HRC on the top 1/3 of the blade (differentially tempered). Very thin behind the edge but it's a pretty stiff blade due to the strong distal taper. It's convex/hybrid grind, with stronger convexity on the right face than the back and from heel to tip. The handle is a R-hand D with blackwood, spacer, and our spalted maple burl. The burl is stabilized, but unlike some stabilization does slightly grain raise with use for a grippier surface than a straight polish."
> 
> Here's a picture of the awesome distal taper.



That looks very nice. If you don't mind me asking, what kind of price range was that in?


----------



## OaknestHill

The Takamura Hana arrived yesterday and already had it's first day of work. It seems like a fine piece of work. Light and delicate yet solid. Here are the pictures some of you asked for.


----------



## erikz

I dont know what I love more about your pictures, the knife or the Nikka Yoichi


----------



## OaknestHill

Well, hopefully the knife lasts longer than the Yoichi did.
Nice to see one that shares my taste.


----------



## erikz

OaknestHill said:


> Well, hopefully the knife lasts longer than the Yoichi did.
> Nice to see one that shares my taste.



Its a beautiful Nakiri! My whisky hobby equals my knife hobby


----------



## stereo.pete

That is a nice looking Nakiri, I love the handle.


----------



## xueqi89

that nikiri is very nice look, the hand is sick


----------



## cclin

I personally prefer Takamura Hana over Tanaka ironwood. Both knives have similar cutting performance but Takamura has slightly better food release & I love Integrated WA Handle more than western handle!


----------



## scott6452

Lovely pictures on the takamura, great skills.


----------



## OaknestHill

Thank you!
Yes the handle exceeds my expectations in comfort and grip.
The ***** drew its first blood today, won't miss that piece of my finger anyway though.


----------



## mkriggen

OaknestHill said:


> ...
> The ***** drew its first blood today, won't miss that piece of my finger anyway though.



Just means you own it now


----------



## stereo.pete

Well my first knife from Luke and David just arrived and upon inspection she exceeds all expectations! I knew they had created something special from the pictures but the distal taper, rounding of the spine/choil, super thin grind and handle execution are phenomenal. These guys are an absolute bargain in the world of custom kitchen knives. I will for sure be jumping back on the waiting list for another in the future.

I also picked up a cheap flipper that gets great reviews just because


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I'm glad to see their work is really starting to get noticed. That's a beautiful knife.


----------



## Lefty

They're awesome. But you all know I thbk that.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Pete, the fit and finish on that knife looks impeccable. Congrats.


----------



## jeff1

Korin yanagi showed up a couple of days ago, as soon as the hhh production shows up ill be sure to post pics. ( I know there's a thread on here that will show me how).


----------



## phillip78

V1P said:


> Oh oh, here is another one that was done before the Konosuke. It is a 240mm Itto-Ryu black mirror finished gyuto. This one has a highly assymetrical bevels, something like 90/10. I am yet to cut with this one, either. I have no idea how different this would be compared to other double bevels. Anyone care to chime in?
> 
> Saya & handle are full corian, with nickel silver fittings and mosaic pin on end cap.




This is some crazy pictures of this knife. Where can I get one like this if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I am curious about the itto-ryo as well. Is it a lacquer or the metal?


----------



## NO ChoP!

It's some kind of lacquer finish. Maybe great as a show piece....


----------



## V1P

Hi everyone, that is my knife in the pics.

The black color is some sort of finish on the metal. It is a 'single bevel' gyuto with a flat bevel on one side. This may be what the experts say highly assymetrical bevels.

I have used it for a full week in a pro kitchen and the finish held up well. Edge retention is also very good for a white #1.I have to adjust in using it the first few hours but it was fine after.

It is a show piece for me and my collection, I would not recommend it for an everyday knife.

Phillip78 : I tried to send you a PM but you need to have a few more posts before you can receive.


----------



## mt_mac

picked this up a little while ago 270mm fowler I love the look and now we will see if I like the profile.


http://i1307.photobucket.com/albums/s597/mt_mac/knifes/DSC_0866_zpsa00d2700.jpg


----------



## jigert

Nice Fowler, mt!


----------



## mt_mac

jigert said:


> Nice Fowler, mt!



thanks. some of you may know this knife, I guess it was a pass around somewhere i'm not sure if it was on this forum or a different one. It cleaned up nice and I think it would look awful good with a new snazzy handle.


----------



## NO ChoP!

I had it for a bit. Along with a few others. It's a beast, with the world's largest emoto. I liked the height.

Feels more like a sword in hand.

It's funny to see things circle from years back....

Enjoy!


----------



## mt_mac

I agree it definitely feels like a sword in the hand.


----------



## NO ChoP!

View attachment 21764


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

9.25in David Liesch gyuto with curly koa. I was a little hesitan how this knife has the slightly swept heel and a angled intergral bolster but if feels awesome. In fact it might have the best in hand feel of any knife I've ever used.


----------



## turbochef422

Konosuke ginsanko 240 gyuto


----------



## wellminded1

I guess I can post now, that it has been shipped to me. I could not resist on pulling the trigger when I seen this on Murrays site earlier this week. I pulled the trigger so quick I forgot about a 25% discount I had available, good people at Carter Cutlery are reimbursing me as we speak. Great customer service.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Wow that is one of the nicest carter handles I've seen. What is the length?


----------



## NO ChoP!

I saw him post that he was going to start doing "high polish" handles. That does look great, especially for a Carter.


----------



## wellminded1

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Wow that is one of the nicest carter handles I've seen. What is the length?


 The length is 6.7 sun, roughly 205mm I believe, I will post some shots when i have it in hand, and the handle is , one of the nicest I have seen from him.


----------



## stereo.pete

wellminded1 said:


> The length is 6.7 sun, roughly 205mm I believe, I will post some shots when i have it in hand, and the handle is , one of the nicest I have seen from him.



That Carter is an absolute beauty and will no doubt back it up in functionality as well!

Chuck, congrats on your new Lisch chef's knife. I picked the Koa out for that handle as I was originally offered to purchase the knife but decided to go with a different design for the same reasons you were concerned. I'm glad my concerns were unfounded and I am even more excited for my Lisch gyuto, which should be finished some time in February. I'd love to hear your thoughts on the cutting performance of his grind.


----------



## Brad Gibson

I don't even see this carter everyone is commenting about!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Brad Gibson said:


> I don't even see this carter everyone is commenting about!



Very bottom of 222.


----------



## Kbuzbee

My first Nariki, a Moritaka:







Nice, light, fast. So far I'm really liking it

Ken


----------



## Brad Gibson

Oh man, I'm sorry but I am keeping the name nariki.


----------



## Yamabushi

Brad Gibson said:


> Oh man, I'm sorry but I am keeping the name nariki.



Sorry, the names already taken!  There's actually a well known annual cycling hill climb just outside of Tokyo here called the Nariki Hill Climb.


----------



## Kbuzbee

Brad Gibson said:


> Oh man, I'm sorry but I am keeping the name nariki.



No worries  my iPad typing is HORRIBLE!

But I'm really liking this NAKIRI 

Made two eggplant lasagnas this morning. Awesome!

Ken


----------



## Slypig5000

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 21772
> View attachment 21773
> 
> 
> Konosuke ginsanko 240 gyuto



This is a really great looking knife.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Shigefusa 21 cm kitaeji gyuto
*


----------



## Brad Gibson

Snap. That is the sexiest shig on earth.


----------



## Eric

Was wondering who got this, beautiful. Use it well. ER


----------



## DTB57

Beautiful knife!


----------



## stereo.pete

DTB57 said:


> Beautiful knife!



What this guy said.


----------



## Hbeernink

brainsausage said:


> I almost snagged one of those dragons but decided to pick up a Harner/McLean Line knife instead. Should be receiving it next week.



pics please. and review. review and pics are needed.


----------



## EdipisReks

No real reason to post a pic, everybody knows what mono steel lasers looked like, but I picked up a White 2 Ginga 240. It's really nice! A bit thicker at the spine than other lasers I've used, which seems to have a allowed for a more complex grind, as there is a bit of convexity well above the edge. Very thin behind the edge, too. I'm looking forward to giving it a workout.


----------



## JBroida

if its a ginga or gesshin ginga, its white #2 in carbon


----------



## EdipisReks

JBroida said:


> if its a ginga or gesshin ginga, its white #2 in carbon



Which is, of course, what I meant to type.


----------



## JBroida




----------



## EdipisReks

JBroida said:


>



I made typos all day, today, which makes for poor HTML, and all crap just like that one. Thanks for noticing it, Jon.


----------



## brainsausage

Hbeernink said:


> pics please. and review. review and pics are needed.



Already sold it.


----------



## daveb

The only thing better than coming home to a new (to me) Gengetsu, is a Gengetsu with a Mike Henry handle.


----------



## stereo.pete

Awesome slicer you have there Dave!


----------



## Yamabushi

*I'm finally able to contribute to this thread. My custom Heiji knives arrived today!! A 253mm gyuto and a 125mm petty. Already used them for dinner prep this evening, and all I can say is WOW! Color me happy!*


----------



## Yamabushi

Choil shots.


----------



## Hbeernink




----------



## Salty dog




----------



## CoqaVin

What is that hberrnik


----------



## JBroida

gesshin ajikatiya wa-gyuto (sorry for answering on his behalf)


----------



## CoqaVin

Cool kanji


----------



## brainsausage

What's the grind like on that sum*****...?


----------



## brainsausage

Salty dog said:


>



This being the sum***** in question.


----------



## Brad Gibson

The Gesshin is a beauty. And salty I don't know if you did it for charity or what, I have seen some of your knives and that one just doesn't compare!


----------



## Hbeernink

JBroida said:


> gesshin ajikatiya wa-gyuto (sorry for answering on his behalf)



NP Jon

it's a very cool knife, feels very handmade (although I reallly know nothing about the craftsmen other than reputation). What I really like about it is the profile, the blade is really flat. It's almost like a 240mm santoku in some ways (flat belly, tip that drops from the spine rather than rises from the blade, etc). blade is very thin and light - it's a fast knife, total performance.


----------



## CoqaVin

3 new additions 





[/IMG]

1st is a HHH AEB-L not really new since I got it around Christmas but the Saya is scottchef38 is the man on this one FITS PERFECT!
2nd not sure what it is to tell you the truth besides a cool CCK that takes a wicked edge thanks CHRIS!
3rd Is a Kanehiro AS 150mm


----------



## Salty dog

brainsausage said:


> This being the sum***** in question.



Thin, light, slight convex, very thin tip. The handle is surprisingly comfortable and the thing was cheap. AEB-L. Only used it for one shift so far. I prefer a sturdier knife but for line work it's fine. 

I've come full circle. I've decided not to use the good stuff on the line anymore.


----------



## gunnerjohn

Hey everyone, this is my latest purchase that I have not received yet. The lady's description was that it was new in the box from the early 70's and a Japanese chopping knife. That is all I know until it arrives in my hands. These are the pictures she had posted. Any help identifying would be appreciated. I'll have more measurements when it arrives.


----------



## cclin

"all-purpose kitchen knife, 180mm"(box)
"register/made by Sakai knife smith"(blade) 

judge by profile, it's clearly a santoku


----------



## gunnerjohn

cclin said:


> "all-purpose kitchen knife, 180mm"(box)
> "register/made by Sakai knife smith"(blade)
> 
> judge by profile, it's clearly a santoku



Thanks for the information. I'll post some better pictures when the knife arrives.


----------



## ggg16902002

Just arrived today!!
A Gyuto 10'' blade by Aaron Wilburn, with snowflake Damascus and fire storm edge,
handle: D shape formed from snakewood with a Musk Ox spacer, front and rear nickel silver caps, 
The steel is 1084 and 15n20 for the snowflake and 52100 and 15n20 for the edge. 
Overall length is 395mm (15.55").
Blade length 254mm (10"), 54.5mm (2.15'') high at heel
Weight is 277g.
Spine at heel is 3.16mm, 0.94mm at tip.

















Souli


----------



## CoqaVin

Sick Wilburn if you dont mind me asking how much did that cost?


----------



## erikz

Very pretty!


----------



## brainsausage

Choil shots? Looks like it has a minor secondary bevel?


----------



## Chef Andy

Wow, thats a beautie.


----------



## stereo.pete

uh.what.:surrendar::surrendar::surrendar::surrendar::surrendar::surrendar::surrendar::surrendar:


----------



## knyfeknerd

That Wilburn is amazing. Congrats.


----------



## ggg16902002

Thanks


----------



## EdipisReks

One of those (click the photo for link). Should be interesting.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Really like that Fujiyama. Can you comment on how the grind compares to the Mizuno Hontanren Aogami?


----------



## EdipisReks

Timthebeaver said:


> Really like that Fujiyama. Can you comment on how the grind compares to the Mizuno Hontanren Aogami?



I don't have the Fujiyama yet (I simply ordered it), and it's been years since I've had a Mizuno.


----------



## ramenlegend

EdipisReks said:


> I don't have the Fujiyama yet (I simply ordered it), and it's been years since I've had a Mizuno.


I really like that octagonal handle with no ferrule, and I am usually a D handle guy


----------



## EdipisReks

ramenlegend said:


> I really like that octagonal handle with no ferrule, and I am usually a D handle guy



I like the looks of it, but I'm not sure about the "no taper" part. I have a couple other handles I could put on it, though, if it doesn't work out for me.


----------



## NO ChoP!

These later blue and ginsanko Fujiyamas are absolutely killer. Nicest spine and choil out there. Wicked grind. Carter thin behind the edge.

You're going to love it!


----------



## Hbeernink

EdipisReks said:


> One of those (click the photo for link). Should be interesting.



beaut. I have the fujiyama in white #1 (although not kurouchi), and it's fantastic. F&F is top notch, and grind is great as well. I like the minimalistic look of the handle here, it really works with the kurouchi (but probably not so much with a polished blade).


----------



## EdipisReks

NO ChoP! said:


> These later blue and ginsanko Fujiyamas are absolutely killer. Nicest spine and choil out there. Wicked grind. Carter thin behind the edge.
> 
> You're going to love it!




It looks rather reminiscent of my Aoko Kagekiyo, and if it's anything like that, it'll be a great knife.


----------



## brainsausage

Remove till I figure out why my link is broken.


----------



## brainsausage

Still won't work...


----------



## JBroida

on your behalf





http://imgur.com/a/4jbRy/embed


----------



## Hbeernink

GAH! Shig-Alert! (socal folks will get it....)


----------



## Anton

Darn, nice work there


----------



## brainsausage

Thanks Jon. That was really starting to p*** me off. Imgur and photobucket would'nt work at all from my phone.:viking: 
So yeah. Single bevel 155mm Shig petty. Which I've taken to calling a yanagibetty(I'm an ex rockabilly/greaser). It's like a taller/stubby Yani, with a slightly less flat profile. I'm gonna use it to dissect pork butts prior to grinding tomorrow. I was using an older Konosuke petty that was about 90/10, but my hand always started to cramp up around an hour in. Hoping that the thick emoto on this(and the added weight) will help when choking forward on the blade for seaming. The f/f on this is pretty damn sweet. There's a slight rough spot near the tip where the shinogi and kurouchi meet, but that's a minor gripe as this gonna be a working knife not a display piece. 
Again- thanks Jon. After two Stone IPA's and a Glenlevit Nadurra, I was ready to break my phone in half or the internet...


----------



## Von blewitt

[/IMG]

3 180mm chef knives & a 240 suji from Karlo Ban

I might do a pass around with one of the chefs knives if there is interest.


----------



## EdipisReks

Von blewitt said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 3 180mm chef knives & a 240 suji from Karlo Ban
> 
> I might do a pass around with one of the chefs knives if there is interest.



Those look really nice.


----------



## easy13

That Suji though. Sick


----------



## augerpro

Been looking for a small parer that won't cramp my hand. I felt like a larger handle and a short blade might help, but had a hard time finding one that wasn't an 1" tall. This little 90mm Itinomonn looks perfect though, only 3/4" tall. Craftsmanship looks good, but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## Von blewitt

EdipisReks said:


> Those look really nice.



The chefs were 50 the suji was 60 they are pretty nice for the price (hand forged San Mai)


----------



## EdipisReks

Von blewitt said:


> The chefs were 50 the suji was 60 they are pretty nice for the price (hand forged San Mai)



Damn. What is the geometry like?


----------



## Von blewitt

EdipisReks said:


> Damn. What is the geometry like?



A little inconsistent between the 4 knives, they have a really nice distal taper, and some nice convexing. 1 of the 180's has a very nice even grind, with a near 0 edge, the others are a bit thicker behind the edge.


----------



## Von blewitt

And a couple from the other end of the spectrum
Watanabe blue #2 honyaki
Sakai ichimonji kichukini white #2 honyaki



[/IMG]

Very different knives, both excellent cutters


----------



## Brad Gibson

If like to get one of those sujis from Karlo Ban. Where can I get it?


----------



## Von blewitt

I found him on facebook


----------



## franzb69

Karlo ban is also on bladeforums


----------



## Hbeernink

Von blewitt said:


> And a couple from the other end of the spectrum
> Watanabe blue #2 honyaki
> Sakai ichimonji kichukini white #2 honyaki
> 
> Very different knives, both excellent cutters



nice! what's different about these two, and what do you like most about each?


----------



## crunchy

Zakuri 240 in blue super


----------



## Nmko

Hbeernink said:


> nice! what's different about these two, and what do you like most about each?



+1. Would love to hear more about the Watanabe...


----------



## Von blewitt

Hbeernink said:


> nice! what's different about these two, and what do you like most about each?



The Watanabe is much more "workhorse" like, around 25g heavier (with a lighter handle) I custom ordered it with a pointier profile, which feels really nice ( although a bit taller than i usually prefer) I paid extra for mirror polish, which was probably unnecessary as there is plenty of grind/ hammer marks still visible) also the Hamon is not visible.

The Sakai is ground alot thinner, and more assymetric, ( its a bit like a thinner mizuno) the hamon is nicely polished. This particular knife has a slight bend. It cuts a bit better but the watanabe is more robust.

If I had to buy one over the other I would choose the ichimonji.


----------



## XooMG

crunchy said:


> Zakuri 240 in blue super


How you liking the Zakuri? I've got a 165mm Tosagata and 135mm funayuki on the way.


----------



## CB1968

Recently traded with another forum member and i thought i would post the before and after shots, i am liking the new profile....


----------



## chefcomesback

CB1968 said:


> Recently traded with another forum member and i thought i would post the before and after shots, i am liking the new profile....



I like the second one better. Before it looks like the tip was quite high , now it looks just right . Time to put a beautiful patina on it!!


----------



## gunnerjohn

New arrival from David Roeder. This was a special order by a customer of his. The customer welched on the deal and he put it up for sale and I snatched it up. It's 5160 with a snakewood handle. I just got got it and it feels ok. Not super but just ok. The handle was built for a catchers mitt so I will be modifying it so it fits my hand. Sorry for the pics quality. Can't seem to find our good camera.


----------



## jai

Profile looks kind of like a shun. When I first saw the picture I thought I was a shun. Looks nice anyway


----------



## gunnerjohn

He said the customer wanted the Shun handle profile but it was 10-20% larger overall. I have a few Shun's and the handles are quite a bit smaller.


----------



## Reede

It is definitely different with the ricasso done like a standard type hunting knife. How does that affect the balance and use.


----------



## gunnerjohn

The balance is not too bad. I just received it so usage characteristics are unknown. David Roeder doesn't typically make kitchen knives but does make a lot of hunters and edc knives. Here are some pics next to my Shun Nakiri 5" to show you the differences in the handle size.


----------



## EdipisReks

gunnerjohn said:


> David Roeder doesn't typically make kitchen knives but does make a lot of hunters and edc knives.



no kidding.


----------



## masibu

I'm not so sure I like that knife to be honest..that profile just doesn't fly with me at all. Hope you make it to your tastes though


----------



## gunnerjohn

masibu said:


> I'm not so sure I like that knife to be honest..that profile just doesn't fly with me at all. Hope you make it to your tastes though


 I will say that it was a whim purchase. I may reshape the handle to fit my hands or wave it under a nose or two at the OKCA show.


----------



## crunchy

XooMG said:


> How you liking the Zakuri? I've got a 165mm Tosagata and 135mm funayuki on the way.



It's great. Very sharp OOTB. The handle though large and robust still feels appropriate for the blade. Fit and finish isn't great but I think that's part of the reason I love these rustic knives from Tosa.


----------



## XooMG

crunchy said:


> It's great. Very sharp OOTB. The handle though large and robust still feels appropriate for the blade. Fit and finish isn't great but I think that's part of the reason I love these rustic knives from Tosa.


When I get mine, I might ease the spine and choil but I agree, the roughness is an appeal, assuming the edge geometry is good. The Tosagata and funayuki ought to be a fair bit thinner than the gyuto offerings and so should behave differently, but I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Brad Gibson

gunnerjohn said:


> I will say that it was a whim purchase. I may reshape the handle to fit my hands or wave it under a nose or two at the OKCA show.



the profile of the blade concerns me much more than the handle does


----------



## cheezit

gunnerjohn said:


> New arrival from David Roeder. This was a special order by a customer of his. The customer welched on the deal and he put it up for sale and I snatched it up. It's 5160 with a snakewood handle. I just got got it and it feels ok. Not super but just ok. The handle was built for a catchers mitt so I will be modifying it so it fits my hand. Sorry for the pics quality. Can't seem to find our good camera.



...Is the blade aligned left of center to the handle and is it on purpose?


----------



## EdipisReks

cheezit said:


> ...Is the blade aligned left of center to the handle and is it on purpose?



That may be an illusion caused buy the asymmetrical handle.


----------



## brianh

Nothing fancy but a great knife. Carbon Sakai Yusuke with extra flat profile that I got in the BST. Arrived kinda buggered up - minor chips, roundover on the tip's spine (from grinding ?), circular grind marks on the blade, handle painted. I liked the knife enough to send to Jon @ JKI who refinished, sharpened, and put on an ichii handle. Looks practically new and cuts like a biznitch. A new favorite in my meager collection.


----------



## CoqaVin

nice Yusuke!


----------



## brianh

Thanks! Jon's work exceeded my expectations and it was very reasonably priced.


----------



## CoqaVin

looks great does it have Kanji on it or was that removed?


----------



## brianh

It was practically missing when I got it, now it's all gone. It was only printed on, unfortunately.


----------



## CoqaVin

oh wow are all Yusukes like that I don't know this information I like engraved Kanji


----------



## brianh

I think so, but not sure if there is an exception to the rule.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Yea Yusukes are all printed Kanji and they don't care if Westerners don't like it. I've inquired. they're terrific knives either way. way to go Brian. I've got a knife I'll be sending to Jon too. I agree, his prices are great for the quality and skill he provides. I have a Kono wide bevel ginsanko with Ichi handle that I want replaced with ho. Something about a simple Ho and Black ferrule that does it for me. Handle size is importaint though. Looks like he nailed it.


----------



## panda

mucho what size is the handle? would you care to sell the ichii one?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Chris, I don't have the measurements but with my large mitts, it feels almost like I'm holding a pencil. There is decent taper to it though and only a slight gap in the seam. At the end of the month I'm going to send it to Jon. If he can remove it intact I'll ask him to send it back but I wouldn't sell it to you. Give it to you I would. I have a Cutco serrated carving knife that I want to send your way too as a PIF. I'll let ya know how it goes.

I tried to post the pic like ten times, crashed every time. the PIC loader on this site is a POS times ten. rediculious


----------



## Hbeernink

brianh said:


> Nothing fancy but a great knife. Carbon Sakai Yusuke with extra flat profile that I got in the BST. Arrived kinda buggered up - minor chips, roundover on the tip's spine (from grinding ?), circular grind marks on the blade, handle painted. I liked the knife enough to send to Jon @ JKI who refinished, sharpened, and put on an ichii handle. Looks practically new and cuts like a biznitch. A new favorite in my meager collection.



we need to see "before" pics :wink:


----------



## panda

Thanks but I'm not Chris, I do however meet up with him often.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Woops, wires crossed. Either way I can send you the handle if it comes back intact. I'll shoopt you a PM when the knife comes back ok


----------



## brainsausage

Hbeernink said:


> we need to see "before" pics :wink:



I agree.


----------



## JBroida

Hbeernink said:


> we need to see "before" pics :wink:



my bad... i've been pretty busy lately


----------



## gunnerjohn

cheezit said:


> ...Is the blade aligned left of center to the handle and is it on purpose?


 EdipisReks hit the head on nail with the asymmetrical handle. Since the handle is an exaggerated Shun type, it is definitely off center looking. He didn't taper it down to the blade so it looks even more off center. The dimensions from side of blade to handle side are .340" left and .475" right so there is a big difference in dimensions. The grip is designed for huge hands and like I stated earlier, I will be modifying this handle to fit my normal hands. Here are a few more pics of that detail.


----------



## brianh

Sorry, guys, these are the only two pics I have which doesn't show much. The ho wood handle was painted and I tried sanding it off but it was soaked in too deeply.


----------



## EdipisReks

It's fairly common for laser-y knives to be a little fat at the tip, looks like the previous owner tried to thin it.


----------



## brianh

Never thought of that, tho It was just on one side. Played with it tonight on some celery and carrots.

Home with its friends. The far left Tadatsuna stainless i got from a fellow forum member gets used all the time, I really like it as an all-purpose.


----------



## Brad Gibson

what type of KU gyuto is that brian? it is awesome.


----------



## brianh

Thanks! Kochi 240mm from Jon. It's insanely sharp and a beast.


----------



## Brad Gibson

wow. ive been wanting to try one of those kochis great collection!


----------



## brianh

Thanks, man. The Kochi won't disappoint! Dave sharpened this for me, next time I'll try sharpening. It's my only wide bevel.


----------



## EdipisReks

They are great knives.


----------



## JKopec

brianh said:


> Nothing fancy but a great knife. Carbon Sakai Yusuke with extra flat profile that I got in the BST. Arrived kinda buggered up - minor chips, roundover on the tip's spine (from grinding ?), circular grind marks on the blade, handle painted. I liked the knife enough to send to Jon @ JKI who refinished, sharpened, and put on an ichii handle. Looks practically new and cuts like a biznitch. A new favorite in my meager collection.



That's nice overall handle and blade fit. Is it a 270?


----------



## EdipisReks

Jon does great work.


----------



## daveb

I think I know that Tad. Great knife. Looks like its in good company.


----------



## brianh

The Tad was from Pen Tiger. I really like it. Way more than I expected.


----------



## CoqaVin

How thin is the Tad? They are the original lasers with the Suisin Inox Honyaki


----------



## brianh

My experience is limited but I would have to say pretty thin. I can try and take some quality pics over the weekend.


----------



## jamaster14

brianh said:


> Never thought of that, tho It was just on one side. Played with it tonight on some celery and carrots.
> 
> Home with its friends. The far left Tadatsuna stainless i got from a fellow forum member gets used all the time, I really like it as an all-purpose.



great looking collection


----------



## brianh

Thanks! I think a 240 stainless gyuto would round it all out for me. Konosuke, perhaps.


----------



## jamaster14

brianh said:


> Thanks! I think a 240 stainless gyuto would round it all out for me. Konosuke, perhaps.



just ordered my first knife... a stainless 240mm heiji. hope to some day have a collection similar to yours... only looks like working in reverse order


----------



## brianh

Enjoy! I've only been at this less than a year. Sold all my Wusthofs and Shuns and never ever look back.


----------



## CoqaVin

oh man what a first buy jamaster I don't know if you'll ever get anything as good as that Heiji


----------



## brianh

Damn straight.


----------



## EdipisReks

jamaster14 said:


> just ordered my first knife... a stainless 240mm heiji. hope to some day have a collection similar to yours... only looks like working in reverse order



just FYI, in case you aren't aware, Heiji is semi-stainless, not stainless (not including his carbon knives, of course), and the core steel will patina rather quickly. This is normal and expected.


----------



## marc4pt0

Kochi 240 Stainless. Just got it last night, going to put it to the ropes today


----------



## skiajl6297

Ohhh I love my Kochi carbon - please let us know how this guy performs! Also curious about how it handles the stones once you get there.


----------



## jamaster14

thanks.... and yes i was aware


----------



## stereo.pete

Beautiful pictures of that Kochi!


----------



## EdipisReks

I got the Konosuke Blue 1 Fujiyama, today. It has an obvious family resemblance to the Aoko Kagekiyo, though I don't know who actually made either knife, and it is has very nice fit and finish, though it's very clear why the Kagekiyo is the more expensive knife, when you have them side by side. The handle on the Kono feels good, and the knife has a good balance. It is a heavier blade than the Kagekiyo, but still reasonably light. In terms of grind, the Kagekiyo has a sweet distal taper, heel to tip, and gets very thin at the tip, where as this Fuji Kono has little taper until the secondary bevel becomes apparent on the spine, and then tapers dramatically to the tip (this is similar to how a Heiji looks, from the spine, though OOTB the Kono Fuji isn't as thin at the tip as a Heiji). Geometry wise, the Kono Fuji and the Kagekiyo are very similar, though the Kagekiyo is a certain amount thinner than the Konosuke, behind the edge. There isn't a lot in it, but one can just slightly feel it when pinched between thumb and forefinger. The Aoko Kagekiyo is the best pure cutter I've used, and the Konosuke Fuji is a close second. The OOTB edge on the Kono was pretty poor, but it was very pleasant to sharpen (1k Chosera followed by 8k Gesshin). I also thinned out the spine above the tip section, which took a minute or two, and the tip is Heiji thin, now. I used the knife to do a big batch of Salsa, and edge retention was great, and the knife was a joy to use. My remaining finger stone, a big Maruka fragment bought from JNS a few years ago, that I've been slowly chipping off and mounting to paper, pretty much perfectly restored the OOTB finish on the secondary bevel after I thinned the tip, and this is nice to know, as I've yet to have to refinish the Aoko Kagekiyo, and both knives have the same finish below the Shinogi.

I can post pics of both knives next to each other, tomorrow, if anybody is interested. I don't know how easy the Kono will be to get, as Tosho seems to have only had one.


----------



## EdipisReks

marc4pt0 said:


> Kochi 240 Stainless. Just got it last night, going to put it to the ropes today



Looks great!


----------



## DTB57

I really like the finish (or lack thereof) of the Kochi


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Awesome photos, Marc!


----------



## Chefu

marc4pt0 said:


> Kochi 240 Stainless. Just got it last night, going to put it to the ropes today



Did you get this from Jon? I though he was out of them. I'm hoping to get my hands one eventually. By the way, your photography is exceptional! Great backdrop / lighting / composition...


----------



## JohnnyChance

EdipisReks said:


> I got the Konosuke Blue 1 Fujiyama, today. It has an obvious family resemblance to the Aoko Kagekiyo, though I don't know who actually made either knife, and it is has very nice fit and finish, though it's very clear why the Kagekiyo is the more expensive knife, when you have them side by side. The handle on the Kono feels good, and the knife has a good balance. It is a heavier blade than the Kagekiyo, but still reasonably light. In terms of grind, the Kagekiyo has a sweet distal taper, heel to tip, and gets very thin at the tip, where as this Fuji Kono has little taper until the secondary bevel becomes apparent on the spine, and then tapers dramatically to the tip (this is similar to how a Heiji looks, from the spine, though OOTB the Kono Fuji isn't as thin at the tip as a Heiji). Geometry wise, the Kono Fuji and the Kagekiyo are very similar, though the Kagekiyo is a certain amount thinner than the Konosuke, behind the edge. There isn't a lot in it, but one can just slightly feel it when pinched between thumb and forefinger. The Aoko Kagekiyo is the best pure cutter I've used, and the Konosuke Fuji is a close second. The OOTB edge on the Kono was pretty poor, but it was very pleasant to sharpen (1k Chosera followed by 8k Gesshin). I also thinned out the spine above the tip section, which took a minute or two, and the tip is Heiji thin, now. I used the knife to do a big batch of Salsa, and edge retention was great, and the knife was a joy to use. My remaining finger stone, a big Maruka fragment bought from JNS a few years ago, that I've been slowly chipping off and mounting to paper, pretty much perfectly restored the OOTB finish on the secondary bevel after I thinned the tip, and this is nice to know, as I've yet to have to refinish the Aoko Kagekiyo, and both knives have the same finish below the Shinogi.
> 
> I can post pics of both knives next to each other, tomorrow, if anybody is interested. I don't know how easy the Kono will be to get, as Tosho seems to have only had one.



Thanks for the comparison. I'd be interested in some side by side shots.


----------



## marc4pt0

Chefu said:


> Did you get this from Jon? I though he was out of them. I'm hoping to get my hands one eventually. By the way, your photography is exceptional! Great backdrop / lighting / composition...



Thanks! Actually took these with my cell phone. We have a small fire pit on our patio that obviously iced over. I wanted to take a couple quick pics before work and thought that ice kind of mirrors the Kochi finish.


----------



## loves2cook

my latest purchase is the Shun Premier Santoku set with the 4 inch paring knife


----------



## EdipisReks

JohnnyChance said:


> Thanks for the comparison. I'd be interested in some side by side shots.



Here is a gallery with spine and choil shots. The spine shots are pretty different, but the choils are very similar. Sorry that a couple of the shots are a bit blurry, this D700 I am borrowing is having issues focusing on thin, close up things like knives that my D600 never had.


----------



## jeff1

Korin 270 shiro ko yanagi and hhh production 240 gyuto.
Trying to get pics to work


----------



## jeff1

Lets try it this way
http://s161.photobucket.com/user/JeffA85/media/20140210_114136_zpsada971d4.jpg.html

Apologies for the bad phone pic. will try and get better ones


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

jeff1 said:


> Lets try it this way
> http://s161.photobucket.com/user/JeffA85/media/20140210_114136_zpsada971d4.jpg.html
> 
> Apologies for the bad phone pic. will try and get better ones



Let me help you out:





See the thread on posting using Photobucket:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/10093-How-do-I-post-an-image

Rick


----------



## JKopec

marc4pt0 said:


> Kochi 240 Stainless. Just got it last night, going to put it to the ropes today



I hate the Kuroichi (sp?) finish on my Takeda but the one on these Kochi's are some darn nice. I may have to pick one of these up.


----------



## EdipisReks

Takeda kurouchi is wonderful, I can't imagine hating that aspect of them.


----------



## jeff1




----------



## jeff1

Success. Thanks


----------



## ohbewon

Sooo...this is just a teaser photo. When I unpack the camera, I will share some better photos. Some of you remember my things being lost by the moving company, and these have all been purchased since the beginning of the year. More photos and the descriptions to come! Although, most of these won't need much of a description...


----------



## Chefu

You've been busy. Absolutely love the look of that DT.


----------



## JKopec

EdipisReks said:


> Takeda kurouchi is wonderful, I can't imagine hating that aspect of them.



I don't care for all the laquer or whatever it is. One mine I find it looks sloppy. I like how refined yet rustic the kochi looks.


----------



## rogue108

This maybe an ignorant question but what happen to the blade face?

This is regarding the Roeder knife a couple of pages back


----------



## erikz

ohbewon said:


> Sooo...this is just a teaser photo. When I unpack the camera, I will share some better photos. Some of you remember my things being lost by the moving company, and these have all been purchased since the beginning of the year. More photos and the descriptions to come! Although, most of these won't need much of a description...


Just about this moving company, they did compensate you I hope?


----------



## ohbewon

erikz said:


> Just about this moving company, they did compensate you I hope?



Well they did...they gave us $900 for all that was lost. I try to stay positive about the situation, and consider myself lucky we received any compensation at all.


----------



## panda

why even do KU on a stainless?? isn't it fake painted on stuff? i would love to try out an original kochi ku, but not the new ones..


----------



## erikz

ohbewon said:


> Well they did...they gave us $900 for all that was lost. I try to stay positive about the situation, and consider myself lucky we received any compensation at all.


Wow, ridiculous. I feel bad for you man.

Good to see you have a nice collection going on again.


----------



## cclin

panda said:


> why even do KU on a stainless?? isn't it fake painted on stuff? i would love to try out an original kochi ku, but not the new ones..


FYI, new stainless kochi is clad in stainless, but the core is carbon; however, I don't have any food reactive problem with my old iron clad v2 ku-kochi.....


----------



## XooMG

panda said:


> why even do KU on a stainless?? isn't it fake painted on stuff? i would love to try out an original kochi ku, but not the new ones..


It's referring to the rough scale surfaces, perhaps as forged. It is clearly not black as more typical kuro-uchi is, and is more of a texture. I think it's charming.


----------



## rdm_magic

270mm from Mario


----------



## cheflarge

Damn...... Marios work is just simply off the hook! Way nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Timthebeaver

panda said:


> why even do KU on a stainless?? isn't it fake painted on stuff? i would love to try out an original kochi ku, but not the new ones..



Because migaki is more work.


----------



## EdipisReks

JKopec said:


> I don't care for all the laquer or whatever it is. One mine I find it looks sloppy. I like how refined yet rustic the kochi looks.



I took the lacquer off of my Takedas, just as I do with any knife that has lacquer.


----------



## Vamanos

I'm away from the city and Knifewear has a couple sweet Masakage Special Edition Koishi in stock and they're 15% off this month. I had them send me pics of the 210 Gyutos they have. Decided to go with the second from the right. Pretty stoked to get home and pick it up!! Happy Birthday to me


----------



## erikz

I bought a Masakage Shimo petty from knifewear. Its waiting for me at the post office, will pick it up tomorrow. 

And happy birthday to you Vamanos!


----------



## Vamanos

erikz said:


> I bought a Masakage Shimo petty from knifewear. Its waiting for me at the post office, will pick it up tomorrow.
> 
> And happy birthday to you Vamanos!



It's a week away, but that's close enough to justify buying this


----------



## erikz

Vamanos said:


> It's a week away, but that's close enough to justify buying this


Gives you time to get heaps more before the date arrives


----------



## CoqaVin

They still have those?]


----------



## jamaster14

ohbewon said:


> Sooo...this is just a teaser photo. When I unpack the camera, I will share some better photos. Some of you remember my things being lost by the moving company, and these have all been purchased since the beginning of the year. More photos and the descriptions to come! Although, most of these won't need much of a description...



sucks you lose those knives... although nice you are building up your collection again. some nice knives in that group!


----------



## steelcity

That Devin is sharp looking.


----------



## steelcity

So I've done some upgrading recently. It's the Delfecta. These three just recently came in. Two pairing knives done in black ash/blackwood and amboynia/box elder. The 210 line knife is quilted maple and amboynia. 

















I picked up a 240 gyuto from the HHH buy, #100


----------



## marc4pt0

Great scores! That Del 210 is stunning


----------



## mpukas

EdipisReks said:


> Here is a gallery with spine and choil shots. The spine shots are pretty different, but the choils are very similar.


The choil shot of the Kagekiyo is sweet. Do you have any side by side profile shots? Thnx


----------



## EdipisReks

mpukas said:


> The choil shot of the Kagekiyo is sweet. Do you have any side by side profile shots? Thnx



The Kagekiyo is just sweet, all over. Profiles are basically the same, but I can take some pics.


----------



## JKopec

EdipisReks said:


> I took the lacquer off of my Takedas, just as I do with any knife that has lacquer.



I hate to be a pain and possibly derail the thread slightly but do you think you could post a pic of what your takedas look like stripped. I'm curious since I don't care for the finish.


----------



## EdipisReks

JKopec said:


> I hate to be a pain and possibly derail the thread slightly but do you think you could post a pic of what your takedas look like stripped. I'm curious since I don't care for the finish.



Nope, because they are long gone. They looked the same, however, just not as shiny, as the lacquer was simply a clear layer on top of the kurouchi.


----------



## panda

a not so outrageously tall takeda 270
gengetsu burnt chestnut handle
there was a lot of belly when i first got this, so had the profile altered.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Nice Takeda


----------



## labor of love

keithsaltydog said:


> Nice Takeda



Nice handle on that takeda.


----------



## erikz

New Masakage shimo petty (150mm) from Knifewear























I really like it; light, nimble, sleek spine and very thin profile. Fit and finish is more then okay, handle well fitted, spine and choil not that bad, doesn't need rounding for my taste.


----------



## ohbewon

Well, my photography skills suck. But, I promised some better pictures...so, here we go:

First up: Devin Thomas 240mm San Mai Gyuto in XHP, Cocobolo handle, bog oak ferrule, mammoth tooth spacer.












Next: Shigefusa 300mm Kasumi Yanagiba. Stock ho-wood handle with buffalo horn bolster.






Itinomonn Kasumi 210mm Gyuto. Stock ho-wood handle and buffalo horn bolster



Itinomonn Kurouchi 180mm Deba, again...stock handle.






Delbert Ealy Parer with Box Elder, and green dyed box elder.



Last, and most certainly least...
Tojiro Shirogami 240mm Yanagiba, rehandled.


----------



## Brad Gibson

[/URL][/IMG]
my ealy line knife



[/URL][/IMG]
my ealy kiridashi!


----------



## augerpro

ohbewon> can you get a side shot of the Itinomonn gyuto? What do you think of the grind?


----------



## ohbewon

augerpro said:


> ohbewon> can you get a side shot of the Itinomonn gyuto? What do you think of the grind?



Side shot...? I'd be happy to but I'm not entirely sure what you mean.

-Brandon as well


----------



## augerpro

I'd like to see the profile to see how much belly there is


----------



## ohbewon

augerpro said:


> I'd like to see the profile to see how much belly there is


----------



## augerpro

huh, that doesn't look too bad. Looks like 4" or so that is pretty flat? How thick behind the edge does it feel? How does it cut compared to others you've used? Thanks for any feedback, looking to possibly pick one up


----------



## ohbewon

augerpro said:


> huh, that doesn't look too bad. Looks like 4" or so that is pretty flat? How thick behind the edge does it feel? How does it cut compared to others you've used? Thanks for any feedback, looking to possibly pick one up


The belly isn't terribly big. In my opinion, it has the perfect amount for huge amounts of prep. I push cut when prepping mostly, depending on the task, so I find what little belly it has to be useful. I got the from Vinster, and he's a master on the stones, so it's pretty thin behind the edge. Factory? I don't really know. I feel like from the factory, it would be pretty thick behind the edge. The spine is super thick, and it tapers down mildly until you get down to about 5mm above the kasumi line, then it tapers pretty dramatically. Vinh thinned it out pretty well. Overall, IMHO, it's a great bang for the buck. New, they're about $220 from JNS, and used, I should expect you to pay somewhere around the ballpark of $165. Which, again IMHO is super cheap for the performance quality of this dude. My only qualm...which some people don't have a problem with, is the handle. They leave a little to be desired. Theres nothing in particular I don't like. They're just boring.  I plan on having Stefan rehandle this at some point...after I recover from all of those purchases. I think it'll be a pearl then.


----------



## EdipisReks

The pictures I've seen of the Itonomon show pretty thin grinds.


----------



## brainsausage

EdipisReks said:


> The pictures I've seen of the Itonomon show pretty thin grinds.



Mine was fairly thin. The emoto was pretty comfy too. Too tall and light for my taste though.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Wow, my western is anything but light. It's tipping close to 300 grams. It is fairly thin behind the edge, though.


----------



## brainsausage

NO ChoP! said:


> Wow, my western is anything but light. It's tipping close to 300 grams. It is fairly thin behind the edge, though.



Sorry, I was referring to the wa-kurouchi in Jacob's link.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Gotcha. Still surprised in the variations between western and wa...


----------



## Lefty

Itinomonn's are fantastic, and I'd rock only one of them happily, if I had to.


----------



## ohbewon

Lefty said:


> Itinomonn's are fantastic, and I'd rock only one of them happily, if I had to.



+1


----------



## gavination

So it was a rough morning, but it all gets better serendipitously. I stopped by Carter Cutlery this afternoon to look at knives and make myself feel better. I didn't intend on retail therapy... Well, ended up having the *immense* pleasure of watching and chatting with Murray while he finished this nakiri. Of course, which I promptly bought! It was my lucky day. He said customers normally don't get to go back into the shop. What an amazing experience! My first and certainly won't be my last Carter! 

Not the best pictures, but took them in failing light indoors because it was raining outside and couldn't find my tripod. My apologies.

Carter 5.1 sun kuro-uchi nakiri in shirogami #1. 

Generic handle since it was a very last minute and unplanned completion of this piece. No other handles fit. I may or may not replace it. I rather like the simple handle! I'll write up a quick blurb tomorrow about my visit after I get some sleep.

A huge thanks for Murray, Kenny (I hope, I only caught his name once), and Jason!! :doublethumbsup:

Gavin.


----------



## jamaster14

gavination said:


> So it was a rough morning, but it all gets better serendipitously. I stopped by Carter Cutlery this afternoon to look at knives and make myself feel better. I didn't intend on retail therapy... Well, ended up having the *immense* pleasure of watching and chatting with Murray while he finished this nakiri. Of course, which I promptly bought! It was my lucky day. He said customers normally don't get to go back into the shop. What an amazing experience! My first and certainly won't be my last Carter!
> 
> Not the best pictures, but took them in failing light indoors because it was raining outside and couldn't find my tripod. My apologies.
> 
> Carter 5.1 sun kuro-uchi nakiri in shirogami #1.
> 
> Generic handle since it was a very last minute and unplanned completion of this piece. No other handles fit. I may or may not replace it. I rather like the simple handle! I'll write up a quick blurb tomorrow about my visit after I get some sleep.
> 
> A huge thanks for Murray, Kenny (I hope, I only caught his name once), and Jason!! :doublethumbsup:
> 
> Gavin.




thats awesome man.... im both jealous and relived it wasnt me(i;d have bought the store out  )


----------



## daveb

Nice. I picked up a no frill, "2 rivet" Carter Nakiri (165 - my conversion program does not do Suns). Not always the first knife I reach for but definitely fun knife to use. Your rehandle options, should you go that route, may be limited if it's a half tang. Dave M did a hidden tang western on mine that I like a lot.


----------



## bkultra

daveb said:


> (165 - my conversion program does not do Suns).



1 sun = 30.3mm


----------



## gavination

jamaster14 said:


> thats awesome man.... im both jealous and relived it wasnt me(i;d have bought the store out  )




Yea, there wasn't a lot to buy out though since everything goes so quick! Mostly neck knives left!



daveb said:


> Nice. I picked up a no frill, "2 rivet" Carter Nakiri (165 - my conversion program does not do Suns). Not always the first knife I reach for but definitely fun knife to use. Your rehandle options, should you go that route, may be limited if it's a half tang. Dave M did a hidden tang western on mine that I like a lot.




5.4 sun. 30.3 mm per sun. Not sure why I have it memorized, but it's just stuck in my head haha. It's full tang I believe? I'll post a pic of the forging when I'm at work. Can't do it from my phone apparently.


----------



## ohbewon

Look what was waiting on the doorstep when I woke up today.  
Delbert Ealy 215mm Line Knife with spalted oak handle and big oak bolster. The only difference in mine and everyone else': mine is 36mm at the heel instead it 39mm.


----------



## andre s

Got this one in the mail today from chubo.






i would consider it thin






and i love it. what a beast


----------



## Farrant

ohbewon said:


> Look what was waiting on the doorstep when I woke up today.
> Delbert Ealy 215mm Line Knife with spalted oak handle and big oak bolster. The only difference in mine and everyone else': mine is 36mm at the heel instead it 39mm.



Ooh any chance of some more pictures? That's pretty.


----------



## ggg16902002

Today I received A Chef knife 200mm (AEB-L) and A CHALLAH knife 235mm (AEB-L) by Tomer Botner- Florentine Kitchen Knives.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Man I remember seeing those a while back! Cool to see them in fruition!


----------



## Hbeernink

so I received several PMs about the final acquisition per my WTB post in THIS THREAD.

and yeah, I was the guy that picked up THIS

so here's the reveal: valentine's gift. my wife isn't very girly (e.g. no pink, etc.) but sure is great in the kitchen, and she was wanting a new blade. This works out to be the perfect combination, and pretty fun - I figured the shig was the only thing strong enough to balance out the hello kitty handle, and it does seem to work. The shig is going to be beautiful - I was looking for a kitaeji, but this is almost as good as there are some really striking clouds on the blade. Although they don't photograph well, they sure stand out in person. I might even end up using it once in a while....

[URL=http://s913.photobucket.com/user/hansbeernink/media/IMG_1544_zps0f35d69d.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

That Hello Shigefusa is crazy. Crazy cool  And insane. And cool. And pink. And a kitty


----------



## Hbeernink

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> That Hello Shigefusa is crazy. Crazy cool  And insane. And cool. And pink. And a kitty



I like that - "hello shigefusa" is def what I'm calling it now.


----------



## daddy yo yo

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> That Hello Shigefusa is crazy. Crazy cool  And insane. And cool. And pink. And a kitty



+1


----------



## Lefty

I love it. What?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Haburn Knives Parer*

52100 with cocobolo and copper pins.


----------



## gavination

Hbeernink said:


> I like that - "hello shigefusa" is def what I'm calling it now.



Haha! I think Hello Shiggy is more fitting. Entirely too much awesome. When we get together at Mame, you better bring this! If you can pry it from your wife's hands that is. :lol2:


----------



## gavination

Pensacola Tiger said:


> *Haburn Knives Parer*
> 
> 52100 with cocobolo and copper pins.



I'm very interested to know what you think of Ian's knives. Let us know when you get some time in with it!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

gavination said:


> I'm very interested to know what you think of Ian's knives. Let us know when you get some time in with it!



I'll be happy to.


----------



## CB1968

*Haburn knives parer* 1095 with Blackwood


----------



## gavination

CB1968 said:


> *Haburn knives parer* 1095 with Blackwood



Wow. Everyone on the Ian boat lately. I guess I should just drive across the river and check them out myself haha! Good lookin knives.


----------



## Hbeernink

CB1968 said:


> *Haburn knives parer* 1095 with Blackwood




that one's purty


----------



## Hbeernink

gavination said:


> Haha! I think Hello Shiggy is more fitting. Entirely too much awesome. When we get together at Mame, you better bring this! If you can pry it from your wife's hands that is. :lol2:



yeah will do - may pop by mame later tonight or tomorrow if I can get out


----------



## gavination

Hbeernink said:


> yeah will do - may pop by mame later tonight or tomorrow if I can get out



I debated driving down with my friend today actually. She's down for a meeting and I almost tagged along so I could go to Mame. Didn't work out though.


----------



## statusquo

Recreating KKF symbol with a few recent additions


----------



## CoqaVin

Two Nice Scores NICE!


----------



## erikz

Wow man, nice additions to the collection. Great copper pot also!


----------



## Bitter

Interesting ferrule on the wa-gyuto.

Is that some kind of damascus pattern ?


----------



## foodaholic

statusquo said:


> Recreating KKF symbol with a few recent additions



Sick!


----------



## marc4pt0

From counter top to the copper pot and the knives on top, awesome set up!


----------



## Erilyn75

statusquo said:


> Recreating KKF symbol with a few recent additions



I want to frame that picture lol. Beautiful!


----------



## gunnerjohn

Just picked up my most recent purchase from Croatian Knifemaker Karlo Ban. This is fun knife. Light balanced and fast. The blade is 175mm long, 325mm OAL and 40mm across at the longest. It's his hand forged San Mai laminate with Iron sides and Silver Steel Core. Here are some pics of the blade. I can't wait to use it later tonight.


----------



## CoqaVin

Rustic knife you got there cool!


----------



## gavination

gunnerjohn said:


> Just picked up my most recent purchase from Croatian Knifemaker Karlo Ban. This is fun knife. Light balanced and fast. The blade is 175mm long, 325mm OAL and 40mm across at the longest. It's his hand forged San Mai laminate with Iron sides and Silver Steel Core. Here are some pics of the blade. I can't wait to use it later tonight.



Man, I'm going to have to check these out. Definitely digging the look! A lot of belly though.


----------



## gunnerjohn

gavination said:


> Man, I'm going to have to check these out. Definitely digging the look! A lot of belly though.


 Next time you come down and want to hit Mame and see Taro holler and I'll meet up and bring the blade for you to check out.


----------



## gavination

gunnerjohn said:


> Next time you come down and want to hit Mame and see Taro holler and I'll meet up and bring the blade for you to check out.



That would be awesome! We should just plan something and make it happen. I need to get to Mame!


----------



## gunnerjohn

gavination said:


> That would be awesome! We should just plan something and make it happen. I need to get to Mame!


 I'm open Friday or Saturday


----------



## mkriggen

Got this one about a month ago from Mike Henry...




Just got this one last Friday...MY FIRST SHIG!:viking:

240mm suji



Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Brad Gibson

that is an ultra sexy shig! congrats mikey!


----------



## XooMG

Not a sexy custom or high-end piece I guess, but I don't see much about these beauties around here...maybe it's too thin and small for folks here.

Takamura R2 210mm


----------



## Timthebeaver

Nice profile, the limited talk I've seen about Takamura is overwhelmingly positive. What's the grind like on yours?


----------



## Timthebeaver

Nice profile, the limited talk I've seen about Takamura is overwhelmingly positive. What's the grind like on yours?


----------



## XooMG

Timthebeaver said:


> Nice profile, the limited talk I've seen about Takamura is overwhelmingly positive. What's the grind like on yours?


I need more time to get to know the knife but the grind has no apparent flaws. There's almost no distal taper so the knife might be a bit flexy for hard-use, and it's pretty flat so it'll probably have the same food release one expects from lasers, but the grinding is even, the edge is clean, thin, and straight; better than my Asai Hayabusa nakiri. It's an impressive knife for the price (got mine from a Japan vendor). I even like the handle.


----------



## marc4pt0

I'll apologize now for the crappy cell pics. But this little box was on the table when I got home last night and...


----------



## Anton

Nice! Marc, can you give some details on these


----------



## CoqaVin

Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #2?


----------



## snipes

custom Fujiwara Teruyasu 210 gyuto


----------



## Brad Gibson

Nice spoons!


----------



## marc4pt0

CoqaVin said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #2?





Anton said:


> Nice! Marc, can you give some details on these



Yep! Konosuke Fujiyama 240 in blue. The spoons are stainless Damascus by an unknown (to me at least) maker. So far I'm very impressed with fit and finish of this knife. The only gripe I have is the choil and spine. Though they are "rounded", there's still a crease that runs down the middle that needs to be buffed out. Kind of like this- ^ but not as pointy. A couple quick passes with some micro mesh should finish that off. 
Outside of that, I'm still forming an opinion, just giving it a little time first.


----------



## foodaholic

Those spoons are beautiful


----------



## jamaster14

Hasn't arrived yet but just purchased this off the B/S/T forum... technically my first knife purchase! (bought another knife but its a 4 month wait :scared4


----------



## rodneyat

Not super exciting but I purchased these a few weeks ago. A Hiromoto AS 270mm gyuto and 150mm petty. This image was fresh out of the box a few weeks ago. They have now been thinned and have some use on them. I am very pleased, so far.


----------



## Brad Gibson

Go for the spa treatment!


----------



## rodneyat

Brad Gibson said:


> Go for the spa treatment!



I think that is going to happen very soon.


----------



## Salty dog

Not buying knives these days but thought I'd throw an old one out there. AES "BBQ" Knife.


----------



## JohnnyChance

marc4pt0 said:


> The only gripe I have is the choil and spine. Though they are "rounded", there's still a crease that runs down the middle that needs to be buffed out. Kind of like this- ^ but not as pointy. A couple quick passes with some micro mesh should finish that off.



All Kono Fujiyamas that I have seen have this peak or crease on their choils.


----------



## Anton

Some NEW shoes for some of my knives. 

Left to right 

240 Yoshikane SKD Hammered, with Lignum Vitae handle
210 TC Blades single bevel KU Gyuto - what a great knife. With Koa and blackwood
170 Carter Kuro-uchi in 52100 steel. Wenge and bloodwood
Watanabe petty single bevel; Koa and Ebony

Handles made by "pcpken". Had some fun designing these and finally started using up the big pile of wood I have, these turned out great!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Andy Billipp 10" gyuto, san mai damascus w/ 52100 core, honduran rosewood burl & brass.


----------



## jigert

Wow...


----------



## chefcomesback

Pretty cool one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twistington

That was a frekkin cool piece JC!


----------



## JohnnyChance

I don't think the pictures do it justice. This might be the best looking knife I own, and I own quite a few. The wood is a piece I bought years ago, before I even had great knives to have handles made for them. I can't remember where I got it from, I just remember having a tiny thumbnail of an image to go by when ordering it. I got three pieces but this one was clearly the best of the bunch. On the whole block, the sap wood was very uneven, but when whittled down to shape, it makes a perfect endcap. I had planned on using this block on plenty of projects in the past few years, but for whatever reason it ended up here and is perfect. The burl matches the damascus pattern really nicely and goes great with the brass. The fit and finish is fantastic, no ridges at all between the brass, liner and wood. And Andy put a great finish on the wood, it's kinda matte with a great softness you only get from unstablized oily woods. It feels warms and inviting.

On top of the great looks, it cuts like a boss. Win-win.


----------



## NO ChoP!

That's dope! 

I like the he moved his makers mark higher. It looked cool lower, but would've easily gotten scratched from any thinning.

He's got skills.


----------



## CoqaVin

NO ChoP! said:


> That's dope!
> 
> I like the he moved his makers mark higher. It looked cool lower, but would've easily gotten scratched from any thinning.
> 
> He's got skills.



Which one there is multiple and how u join


----------



## stereo.pete

I love it JC!


----------



## Dave Martell

Johnny, that Billip knife looks amazing.


----------



## jamaster14

JohnnyChance said:


> Andy Billip 10" gyuto, san mai damascus w/ 52100 core, honduran rosewood burl & brass.



love the profile of this knife


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Johnny the blade itself is stunning from spine to cutting edge


----------



## jamaster14

Dooooooooooooooooooooooh!






gotta wait one more day:IMOK:


----------



## schanop

Is that your new Heiji?


----------



## jamaster14

schanop said:


> Is that your new Heiji?



no Watanabe Nakiri, the one in my avitar. 

havent ordered the heiji yet, went a bit knife happy so that one is gonna need to wait a month or 2


----------



## Dave Martell

If you like nakiris you're going to love the Watanabe Pro.


----------



## jamaster14

Dave Martell said:


> If you like nakiris you're going to love the Watanabe Pro.



yeah it was heavily recommended by several users here including PT. excited to put it to use


----------



## brianh

Do you find the watanabe kinda heavy? That's what I've read anyhow. I'm really thinking about one of those since the Takedas grinds have changed and I miss a nakiri.


----------



## Dave Martell

brianh said:


> Do you find the watanabe kinda heavy? That's what I've read anyhow. I'm really thinking about one of those since the Takedas grinds have changed and I miss a nakiri.




Not at all Brian. Yeah it's front end heavy but it's like a cleaver in that way, it helps do some work for ya. His Pro series stainless clad nakiris are great performers, not so much those rough cheap ones he sells - I don't care for those at all.


----------



## brianh

I'm jonsin' for a new toy and my birthday isn't far off. Everyone seems to be out of the pettys I'm considering, so this would be fun. I do a lot of vege prep (relatively speaking for the amount of cooking I do as a home cook). Thanks for your input, Dave!


----------



## JHunter

In china town today and could resist the FOR A WHOPPING $18.00 245 mm on edge and 100 mm tall just neede to try


----------



## EdipisReks

nice.


----------



## Lefty

Rader. Secret Stainless. 225mm gyuto.


----------



## erikz

My Ealy parer (AEB-L) finally arrived yesterday.

Crappy cell phone pictures:


----------



## cclin

Lefty said:


> Rader. Secret Stainless. 225mm gyuto.[/IMG]


Tom, what do you think about Rader's new Stainless; Michael said it will perform similar as 52100!!:eek2:


----------



## Reede

Lefty said:


> Rader. Secret Stainless. 225mm gyuto.





Pretty doggone sweet. Slim bolster, lines look really nice. That one should be fun.


----------



## Lefty

Charles, I haven't gotten it in, yet, but you can bet when I do, there will be a bit of a review. Michael gave me an opportunity to try the new stainless, and because I truly am searching for a gyuto that does it all, it made sense. As for the profile, this is Michael's baby. He forged out a shape and said something along the lines of, "whaddaya think?". I said,"Nailed it!". The rest is history. 

Reede I guess you would know a thing or two about Raders, eh?


----------



## wellminded1

Oh my sweet ****, that is beautiful Tom.


Lefty said:


> Rader. Secret Stainless. 225mm gyuto.


----------



## marc4pt0

You are going to have SO much fun with this when it hits your door!


----------



## marc4pt0

erikz said:


> My Ealy parer (AEB-L) finally arrived yesterday.
> 
> Crappy cell phone pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> Nice parer!


----------



## WarrenB

My Hiromoto AS Santoku arrived this morning. My first step into the Japanese knife world
Very happy with the F&F and it seems extremely sharp in my limited experience.
I have chopped all the veggies in the kitchen already:laugh: I have never seen so many tiny bits of veg:biggrin: It will all get eaten don't worry:thumbsup:





I really like the pattern along the cladding line(really need to learn the proper terms:O)

Pretty sure this is the start of a new addiction:knife:

Warren


----------



## erikz

Nice catch Warren!


----------



## Lefty

The Hiromoto has a really nice look to it!


----------



## WarrenB

Lefty said:


> The Hiromoto has a really nice look to it!



Looks like I got a good one, I did ask for the best one they had in stock, guess it paid off


----------



## jamaster14

brianh said:


> Do you find the watanabe kinda heavy? That's what I've read anyhow. I'm really thinking about one of those since the Takedas grinds have changed and I miss a nakiri.



not sure i have to pick it up from the post office still


----------



## riba

erikz said:


> My Ealy parer (AEB-L) finally arrived yesterday.
> 
> Crappy cell phone pictures:


That's a really nice handle!


----------



## erikz

riba said:


> That's a really nice handle!


Very happy with it! It's redwood burl.


----------



## a.lber.to

Finally, after an almost-exact two-year wait, I picked up last week my two Michael Rader custom-order knives. These are a 10" Chef and a matching 5" Utility, both with D. Lish feather damascus, and handles made of oak burl and bog oak.

10" Chef





5" Utility





Needless to say, I am VERY happy with them!

At the same time, I also picked up two hunting knives by Steve Nolte with the most amazingly insane mosaic damascus... glad to post them if there's any interest to see them...


----------



## Reede

a.lber.to said:


> Finally, after an almost-exact two-year wait, I picked up last week my two Michael Rader custom-order knives. These are a 10" Chef and a matching 5" Utility, both with D. Lish feather damascus, and handles made of oak burl and bog oak.
> 
> 10" Chef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5" Utility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I am VERY happy with them!
> 
> At the same time, I also picked up two hunting knives by Steve Nolte with the most amazingly insane mosaic damascus... glad to post them if there's any interest to see them...




Dang, its raining Raders! Man, those are sweet! I really like how the feather pattern is proportionately smaller on the smaller knife. And those handles are really nice as well. Enjoy!


----------



## foodaholic

That is probably the nicest pair of knives I have ever seen


----------



## jamaster14

GGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAH!!






2 days, 2 knives missed... didnt make it to the post office in time after work and now have both my Watanabe and Mosomoto there waiting to be picked up. luckily tomorrow is the weekend, gonna be there as soon as they open!


----------



## tomsch

Been there and it is pure torture....


----------



## statusquo

Some sweet ass knives being posted


----------



## Lefty

Sexy Raders!!!


----------



## jamaster14

tomsch said:


> Been there and it is pure torture....



you're telling me! especially since i sold my current knives to make room/get money for these. im working with like a butter knife and a spork right now


----------



## Reede

Let's see, if I can get an ID made as Jamaster14, and get to the Post office tomorrow before he gets there.......................


----------



## gunnerjohn

a.lber.to said:


> Finally, after an almost-exact two-year wait, I picked up last week my two Michael Rader custom-order knives. These are a 10" Chef and a matching 5" Utility, both with D. Lish feather damascus, and handles made of oak burl and bog oak.
> 
> 10" Chef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5" Utility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I am VERY happy with them!
> 
> At the same time, I also picked up two hunting knives by Steve Nolte with the most amazingly insane mosaic damascus... glad to post them if there's any interest to see them...


David Lisch does some amazing damascus work. Those Raders are fantastic and beautiful


----------



## marc4pt0

It's raining Raders!


----------



## daddy yo yo

a.lber.to said:


> Finally, after an almost-exact two-year wait, I picked up last week my two Michael Rader custom-order knives. These are a 10" Chef and a matching 5" Utility, both with D. Lish feather damascus, and handles made of oak burl and bog oak.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Needless to say, I am VERY happy with them!
> 
> At the same time, I also picked up two hunting knives by Steve Nolte with the most amazingly insane mosaic damascus... glad to post them if there's any interest to see them...


wow, nice raders!! and yes, please post pics of your hunting knives...


----------



## knyfeknerd

The Rader integral wa is so awesome, just like Reede has on his matching pair, but in that Lisch Damascus?!?!?!?!
Sicko!
Congrats. Great score.


----------



## stereo.pete

Awesome Raders! Talk about a blade smith who is always elevating his game with every new knife. I love the Lisch damascus as well and I will have something to show from him coming up very shortly.


----------



## a.lber.to

daddy yo yo said:


> wow, nice raders!! and yes, please post pics of your hunting knives...



At the same time as my Raders I also picked up these two knives by Steve Nolte, with Larry Donnelly damascus and engraving by Eric Nelson.




_(Click image to enlarge)_




_(Click image to enlarge)_

A few months ago, while I was surfing the web about mosaic damascus and especially the techniques for making billets with powdered steels, I happened upon a picture of the first knife, which was shown on the Blade Magazine web site (it still is, on the home page - the knife is also featured in the May issue of the paper magazine, which just hit the news stands). I immediately contacted Steve Nolte, the knife maker, to see if he could make me one with the same steel, and found out that Larry Donnelly, who had made that steel, no longer forged. However, Steve still had that very same knife, as well as a second one he had made from the same steel but etched in monochrome... long story short, I bought both!

The knives are extremely well made, and the engraving is beautiful. But what totally blows my mind is the damascus!!! I have seen a lot of billets of mosaic damascus, but never have I seen anyone with that much control over the resulting geometry of the damascus! If you know how mosaic damascus is made, try adding up the number of forgings which the sub-billets plus the overall billet must have required, and imagine maintaining the geometry throughout all that... my mind was, is, and remains blown!!! :wink:


----------



## gavination

Whoa that is some crazy, ka-razy damascus! Nice score! Did he only ever make those two?


----------



## jamaster14

Reede said:


> Let's see, if I can get an ID made as Jamaster14, and get to the Post office tomorrow before he gets there.......................



you're too late!







already in love with both of these knives. love the profile of the masamoto and the nakkiri is a beast on veg. now what to do with 200,000 paper thin slices of onion???

the other thing i noticed right away - i suck at taking pictures :scratchhead:


----------



## cheflarge

Mosaic damacus = SICK!  :thumbup:


----------



## mkriggen

a.lber.to said:


> At the same time as my Raders I also picked up these two knives by Steve Nolte, with Larry Donnelly damascus and engraving by Eric Nelson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Click image to enlarge)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Click image to enlarge)_
> 
> A few months ago, while I was surfing the web about mosaic damascus and especially the techniques for making billets with powdered steels, I happened upon a picture of the first knife, which was shown on the Blade Magazine web site (it still is, on the home page - the knife is also featured in the May issue of the paper magazine, which just hit the news stands). I immediately contacted Steve Nolte, the knife maker, to see if he could make me one with the same steel, and found out that Larry Donnelly, who had made that steel, no longer forged. However, Steve still had that very same knife, as well as a second one he had made from the same steel but etched in monochrome... long story short, I bought both!
> 
> The knives are extremely well made, and the engraving is beautiful. But what totally blows my mind is the damascus!!! I have seen a lot of billets of mosaic damascus, but never have I seen anyone with that much control over the resulting geometry of the damascus! If you know how mosaic damascus is made, try adding up the number of forgings which the sub-billets plus the overall billet must have required, and imagine maintaining the geometry throughout all that... my mind was, is, and remains blown!!! :wink:



HOLY C#*P!


----------



## a.lber.to

gavination said:


> Whoa that is some crazy, ka-razy damascus! Nice score! Did he only ever make those two?



I am aware that Steve Nolte made at least three knives with that steel - I have a picture of the third knife, which he has e-mailed me, but that knife had already been sold:




_(Click on the image to enlarge)_

No idea if other knives exist elsewhere with this particular mosaic damascus...


----------



## erikz

Thats some sick stuff Alberto. Really nice catch to have two out of a batch of only three.


----------



## Bitter

Wow ! how is that even possible !


----------



## EdipisReks

Bitter said:


> Wow ! how is that even possible !



I'm guessing that several billets of different patterns are welded together.


----------



## Bitter

EdipisReks said:


> I'm guessing that several billets of different patterns are welded together.



Sorry if I wasn't clear I meant It seems like you need genius-level crafting to achieve it, it was rhetorical question.


----------



## Twistington

a.lber.to said:


> At the same time as my Raders I also picked up these two knives by Steve Nolte, with Larry Donnelly damascus and engraving by Eric Nelson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Click image to enlarge)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Click image to enlarge)_
> 
> A few months ago, while I was surfing the web about mosaic damascus and especially the techniques for making billets with powdered steels, I happened upon a picture of the first knife, which was shown on the Blade Magazine web site (it still is, on the home page - the knife is also featured in the May issue of the paper magazine, which just hit the news stands). I immediately contacted Steve Nolte, the knife maker, to see if he could make me one with the same steel, and found out that Larry Donnelly, who had made that steel, no longer forged. However, Steve still had that very same knife, as well as a second one he had made from the same steel but etched in monochrome... long story short, I bought both!
> 
> The knives are extremely well made, and the engraving is beautiful. But what totally blows my mind is the damascus!!! I have seen a lot of billets of mosaic damascus, but never have I seen anyone with that much control over the resulting geometry of the damascus! If you know how mosaic damascus is made, try adding up the number of forgings which the sub-billets plus the overall billet must have required, and imagine maintaining the geometry throughout all that... my mind was, is, and remains blown!!! :wink:



Reminds me a lot of Mattias Styrefors work: http://www.styrefors.com/blad.htm


----------



## Bitter

Holy **** this thread is blowing my mind !


----------



## Talim

Bitter said:


> Holy **** this thread is blowing my mind !



and your wallet if you don't turn back now.


----------



## a.lber.to

Twistington said:


> Reminds me a lot of Mattias Styrefors work: http://www.styrefors.com/blad.htm



Ther are quite a few people who make really good mosaic damascus, but I have not yet seen anyone else who is capable to maintain such control over the geometry of the lines while forging the billets. Remember that when it comes out of the furnace, it is just a red hot bar of steel, and that normally at each go you need to reduce the diameter by 50%. Sometimes you also have to push the corners of the square in to make a new square, but rotated 45 degrees. Then you cut up what you get, assemble it in a 2x2 square, and start again. Often several times. Then you put all the squares together, and go at it again. Doing all this without being able to see the lines, which you have to visualize in your head, and coming out with something this perfect in the end is what I find truly amazing...


----------



## brianh

jamaster14 said:


> you're too late!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already in love with both of these knives. love the profile of the masamoto and the nakkiri is a beast on veg. now what to do with 200,000 paper thin slices of onion???
> 
> the other thing i noticed right away - i suck at taking pictures :scratchhead:



Did you get the 165mm nakiri?


----------



## Chefu

Thanks to Dan and Alberto for giving me a lot of fantastic knives to look at tonight. There are some VERY talented people out there!


----------



## mhpr262

Holy cr*p those mosaic damascus knives are sick!



jamaster14 said:


> now what to do with 200,000 paper thin slices of onion???





> Wiener Saftgulasch
> Viennese Goulash
> 
> 1kg beef (or pork, venison, lamb - whatever fancies your taste)
> 1kg onions
> 4 cloves of garlic
> 1 tsp. caraway
> 1 tbsp. marjoram
> 4 tbsp. paprika
> 1 tbsp. vinegar
> 1 tsp. tomato paste
> stock
> butter / oil
> salt
> pepper
> 
> Dice the onions as fine as possible. Roast them to a dark brown color, but don't let them get burned.
> Add caraway, marjoram, paprika, tomato paste, vinegar and the garlic (either diced or squeezed(?), however you like).
> 
> Stir it, let the tomato paste and paprika unfold their full taste. Add diced meat (don't dice it too small) and stock until everything is just covered (you can add more later, if needed).
> 
> Let it simmer for at least 1h, 2-3h are preferred to get the meat really tender.
> 
> Serve just the goulash, or with some rice, white bread or some bread dumplings.


----------



## jamaster14

brianh said:


> Did you get the 165mm nakiri?



no i got the 180mm one


----------



## skiajl6297

Not a buy, but the generous giveaway from Tosho from the forum giveaway contest. Pics of the Konosuke-Sakai Fujiyama Ginsanko 240mm Kiritsuke with rosewood d-shaped handle. Excellent fit and finish, looks to be a great foray into single bevels. Now I need to learn how to properly use the thing! So far used to julienne peppers, scallions, whisper thin onion slices, and to slice a large slab of beef. Edge that came on it was super sharp, but wondering how much more sharp it can be. Pondering taking her to the stones, but am watching single bevel vids first. 

Any thoughts on common tasks best suited for this knife? I am a home cook, so will go out of my way to find ways to use it, but have also ready it is best suited for a few specific tasks, I.e. Usuba and yanagiba hybrid. Thanks again Tosho!


----------



## mkriggen

Beautiful! I'd talk to Tosho before putting it to the stones, it looks like they probably did the initial sharpening at their shop.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## marc4pt0

What an awesome score! Kudos to Tosho for such a spectacular giveaway!


----------



## stereo.pete

Well, I just sent payment to Mr. Lisch for my first damascus knife ever!!! I can't tell you how excited I am to receive this bad boy sometime this week. I can't upload pics to imageshack anymore since they now charge. Here's a link to some pictures that David posted over on blade forums. http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/1158863-Damascus-Gyuto I will report back with details once I receive it. For the profile, I sent David a tracing of my Shigefusa since the original knife he made was not what I was looking for. This new one looks fantastic and the pattern is out of this world.


----------



## Chefu

Congrats - beautiful knife. I like the selections that Tosho is offering with the Kono line.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

skiajl6297 said:


> Any thoughts on common tasks best suited for this knife? I am a home cook, so will go out of my way to find ways to use it, but have also ready it is best suited for a few specific tasks, I.e. Usuba and yanagiba hybrid. Thanks again Tosho!



Very nice knife!. You can always shave with it. u know i would :clown:


----------



## cheflarge

This is what was waiting in my mail box, when I got home. Two re-handle conversions, Wa from western by Greased Bullet & Tanaka 240mm Yanigiba. The first one on the left is a Myabi 8" "Evolution" chef's knife. Middle is a Lauderjung 14" chef's knife. Both re-handled knives, additionally, have been ground to a kiritsuke tip. The Tanaka is from B/S/T & have not had a chance to use it, however, am very pleased with the overall appearance. I would also like to add what a pleasure it was working with Greased Bullet: very professional, very competitively priced & extremely punctual. Thank you KKF, would not been possible with out all the good people from this forum.


----------



## Burl Source

stereo.pete said:


> Well, I just sent payment to Mr. Lisch for my first damascus knife ever!!! I can't tell you how excited I am to receive this bad boy sometime this week. I can't upload pics to imageshack anymore since they now charge. Here's a link to some pictures that David posted over on blade forums. http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/1158863-Damascus-Gyuto I will report back with details once I receive it. For the profile, I sent David a tracing of my Shigefusa since the original knife he made was not what I was looking for. This new one looks fantastic and the pattern is out of this world.


----------



## gunnerjohn

This slicer just arrived. Found it on the "Bay" and had a weak impulse and an open wallet. The description is of a 240mm Yanagi Damascus knife new from old stock. It has a ton of lacquer on the blade and that will go. Going to research it a little more. Any help on the makers marks etc would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## larrybard

You don't mention Masafumi, nor any other information provided by the seller. Because you are skeptical of the accuracy of the description?


----------



## gunnerjohn

larrybard said:


> You don't mention Masafumi, nor any other information provided by the seller. Because you are skeptical of the accuracy of the description?


Here is all the information that was listed in the ad:
Old/New Stock Japanese Sashimi Yanagi Damascus Style Knife -240mm
Japanese sashimi knife also known as yanagi-ba knife
Damascus style laminated blade
Ryoba, double sided blades
Hawatari (blade w/ notched neck ) size, 240mm long
Acutual cutting edge is approx. 240mm and the thickness of the neck is 3mm
Total length is 39.5cm (15 ½)
The knife with the handle weighs 127g
The knife has a thin and light weight blade
Ryoba, ( both handed ) thin blade
Makers mark on the blade , Masafumi-saku (made by Masafumi)
Water buffalo horn bolster
This sashimi knife is new/old stock, 20 -30 years old purchased from the wholesaler in Kochi, Japan
This area is also known as Tosa, well known traditional knife making region
Wholesalers box has the writing, Chori Houcho (cooking knife) and with a red mark of Yasugi Seiko (Yasugi real steel)


----------



## gunnerjohn

larrybard said:


> You don't mention Masafumi, nor any other information provided by the seller. Because you are skeptical of the accuracy of the description?


I'm also guessing that you were one of the dozen watchers of this knife too. I don't read Japanese so I can't be skeptical. Just curious what those that know on the this forum can tell me.


----------



## DitmasPork

My new Kato 240 wa-gyuto just arrived today from JNS! Heel to tip it's 247mm, height at heel is 53mm. It's a sexy beastwill start using it tonight. Here's a video of it I just shot:

http://s1351.photobucket.com/user/DitmasPork/media/IMG_6545_zpsb57e443c.mp4.html


----------



## stereo.pete

Burl Source said:


>



Thanks Mark!


----------



## Ruso

Got this for my birthday :doublethumbsup:










And a new cutting boars :laugh:







Happy Happy Camper I am now.


----------



## mkriggen

:lmao: Where the f#*& did you get a PAC-MAN cutting board? (oh, nice knife too)

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Lefty

That cutting board is AMAZING!


----------



## BJE1

That cutting board is truly awesome!!


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Haha that's awesome, I saw those on Etsy a couple months ago, thought about trying to order one.


----------



## Ruso

Not sure where the board exactly came from as it was a present. I just know its US made.


----------



## marc4pt0

That's by far one of the coolest cutting boards I've seen!


----------



## gavination

I love how quickly your Shig got ignored by the overwhelming love of your cutting board! :lol2:


----------



## daveb

The knife looks pretty good too. I can't read kanji but I know that kanji!


----------



## erikz

Ruso said:


> Got this for my birthday :doublethumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Happy Camper I am now.


One of the best board I've even seen. Very nice man!


----------



## Bitter

NEED ! 

Well pixel art cutting board open so many possibility....

Thank you so much for posting !


----------



## Mr.Magnus

On the way . Konosuke HD2 270mm Western Custom handle in 30-40k year old cross cut Mammoth Ivory lined with thick black G10 and thin red G10 spacers&#65279;


----------



## daddy yo yo

This is sick !!!


----------



## Anton

That's some knife bling right there


----------



## erikz

Thats mindblowingly hot Magnus!


----------



## Mateyhv

GGGGrrrrreeeeiiittt naaaiiifff :Ooooh:


----------



## EdipisReks

I couldn't stand seeing that 240 Shig sit on JKS, so I bought it.


----------



## Von blewitt

EdipisReks said:


> I couldn't stand seeing that 240 Shig sit on JKS, so I bought it.



Maksim sent me choil shots of the latest 240 shigs, very nice!

I'm still chasing one with a bit more heft, 220g +


----------



## 2eleven

I posted this new addition to my kitchen over at the bladeforums yesterday, but thought I'd introduce myself here as well. This arrived last week from Michael Rader - it's my third knife from him (great guy). Works well for buttering toast.








12" blade length, 15N-20/1080+ damascus, koa and box elder burl handle.


----------



## EdipisReks

Von blewitt said:


> Maksim sent me choil shots of the latest 240 shigs, very nice!
> 
> I'm still chasing one with a bit more heft, 220g +



Hopefully I like it, I've never actually used a new one.


----------



## EdipisReks

2eleven said:


> I posted this new addition to my kitchen over at the bladeforums yesterday, but thought I'd introduce myself here as well. This arrived last week from Michael Rader - it's my third knife from him (great guy). Works well for buttering toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12" blade length, 15N-20/1080+ damascus, koa and box elder burl handle.



Damn. I couldn't use it, though, too pretty.


----------



## Reede

2eleven said:


> I posted this new addition to my kitchen over at the bladeforums yesterday, but thought I'd introduce myself here as well. This arrived last week from Michael Rader - it's my third knife from him (great guy). Works well for buttering toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12" blade length, 15N-20/1080+ damascus, koa and box elder burl handle.




You could butter a nice, wide piece of bread with that one. I'd be putting butter on everything.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

EdipisReks said:


> I couldn't stand seeing that 240 Shig sit on JKS, so I bought it.



Jacob you just couldn't help yourself. I've heard so much about this legendary brand. your feedback on the knife with be of interest for sure. If I know you it will probably be on the BST in a few weeks if there is anything that does not meet your preferences/standards. Please share your feedback after you've had a chance to mess with it.


----------



## mkriggen

2eleven said:


> I posted this new addition to my kitchen over at the bladeforums yesterday, but thought I'd introduce myself here as well. This arrived last week from Michael Rader - it's my third knife from him (great guy). Works well for buttering toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12" blade length, 15N-20/1080+ damascus, koa and box elder burl handle.



:drool:


----------



## EdipisReks

Mucho Bocho said:


> Jacob you just couldn't help yourself. I've heard so much about this legendary brand. your feedback on the knife with be of interest for sure. If I know you it will probably be on the BST in a few weeks if there is anything that does not meet your preferences/standards. Please share your feedback after you've had a chance to mess with it.



I'll absolutely post about it. It will be compared to two Heijis, a blue 1 Konosuke Fuji, a Zwilling-Kramer and a Ginga.


----------



## labor of love

EdipisReks said:


> I'll absolutely post about it. It will be compared to two Heijis, a blue 1 Konosuke Fuji, a Zwilling-Kramer and a Ginga.



Im pretty curious about ootb shig grind myself. And an overall comparison to heiji gyutos would also be nice.


----------



## stereo.pete

That Rader is amazing, he continues to push the envelope.


----------



## Dave Martell

2eleven said:


> I posted this new addition to my kitchen over at the bladeforums yesterday, but thought I'd introduce myself here as well. This arrived last week from Michael Rader - it's my third knife from him (great guy). Works well for buttering toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12" blade length, 15N-20/1080+ damascus, koa and box elder burl handle.






> *Works well for buttering toast.*


 LOL 


VERY nice knife you've got there, drool worthy!


----------



## 2eleven

EdipisReks said:


> Damn. I couldn't use it, though, too pretty.



This one's gonna get well used I'm afraid. I use all of my knives (never been much for collecting).


----------



## 2eleven

Dave Martell said:


> VERY nice knife you've got there, drool worthy!



Thanks!


----------



## mpukas

2eleven said:


> I posted this new addition to my kitchen over at the bladeforums yesterday, but thought I'd introduce myself here as well. This arrived last week from Michael Rader - it's my third knife from him (great guy). Works well for buttering toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12" blade length, 15N-20/1080+ damascus, koa and box elder burl handle.



WOW! Just wow wow wow. That's a show piece - it's amazing on many levels, one of them being that's actually a functional knife having unique, exquisite details without being opulent and gaudy.


----------



## mpukas

EdipisReks said:


> I'll absolutely post about it. It will be compared to two Heijis, a blue 1 Konosuke Fuji, a Zwilling-Kramer and a Ginga.



What about the Kagekiyo?


----------



## brainsausage

EdipisReks said:


> I couldn't stand seeing that 240 Shig sit on JKS, so I bought it.



I'm glad you did. It's been eating a hole in my brain knowing it was available...


----------



## EdipisReks

mpukas said:


> What about the Kagekiyo?



Kagekiyo went when I needed some money quick. The Kono Fuji, post thinning, performs similarly.


----------



## EdipisReks

brainsausage said:


> I'm glad you did. It's been eating a hole in my brain knowing it was available...



Hopefully I like it! I'll sell it to you if I don't, deal?


----------



## tomsch

Ealy line arrived today. Used for dinner prep and it felt very comfortable and balanced.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Ealy line knife.


----------



## CoqaVin

how tall is the Ealy?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

CoqaVin said:


> how tall is the Ealy?



Mine is 39 mm at the heel.


----------



## EdipisReks

Update on the Shig: I got it yesterday. It actually has some grind peculiarities, and I came very close to sending it back, which Maxim was happy to facilitate, but after really looking at the knife today, and giving it some thought, I'm going to keep it and fix it. I think I'll really like it. I'll post pics when I'm done. I think I can make it right, and remove very little material doing it, though it will take a refinish. It was nice seeing the original finish, as I now know that I have been coming very close, with the finish I've applied to the other Shigs I've owned.


----------



## brainsausage

EdipisReks said:


> Hopefully I like it! I'll sell it to you if I don't, deal?



I was gonna say yes...


----------



## EdipisReks

brainsausage said:


> I was gonna say yes...



heh. Worst case, I don't like how I get it, and I send it to Jon. I'm going to try to remove the least metal possible. Issue wise, I at first thought it was an over-grind, and there is a long hole on the edge, even after I initially fixed an under-ground heel, but I don't think it is, anymore. The knife really has a very nice grind, it's just a bit wonky, like something didn't quite meet correctly in the mid-heel. I think flattening out the heel a bit more, maybe a 1/5 of a MM total, then thinning starting a few mm above the edge, then re-finishing, will fix it and bring it back to true.


----------



## zoze

Nice. How does it compare to the Harner? 


Pensacola Tiger said:


> Mine is 39 mm at the heel.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

zoze said:


> Nice. How does it compare to the Harner?



Two very different interpretations of the "line knife" concept.





Ealy: 218 mm edge; 39 mm heel; 228 g; 371 mm OAL.

Harner: 201 mm edge; 39 mm heel; 152 g; 314 mm OAL.


----------



## Nmko

EdipisReks said:


> Update on the Shig: I got it yesterday. It actually has some grind peculiarities, and I came very close to sending it back, which Maxim was happy to facilitate, but after really looking at the knife today, and giving it some thought, I'm going to keep it and fix it. I think I'll really like it. I'll post pics when I'm done. I think I can make it right, and remove very little material doing it, though it will take a refinish. It was nice seeing the original finish, as I now know that I have been coming very close, with the finish I've applied to the other Shigs I've owned.



Whoa, Im really surprised how bad it sounds, I purchased my second shig 240 off maksim about 2 weeks before you grabbed yours. My first one was terrible (2nd hand BST) - previous owner had - from what it looked like, altered the profile and had taken a fair bit off the tip. After inspecting my new shig i couldn't find a single fault. The grind is so fluent and there are no holes in the edge and no grind marks on the faces, the finish was impeccable... I would hate to have to refinish a shig that i just bought new let alone grind adjustment etc.


----------



## XooMG

Itinomonn 210mm. Ended up being 5mm taller than I was expecting, but I really like the nashiji kuro-uchi.





Same gyuto that was in Maksim's Itinomonn comparison video:
[video=youtube;lPmKlLACP9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPmKlLACP9E[/video]


----------



## CoqaVin

nice pickup did you get it during the sale he just had?


----------



## XooMG

CoqaVin said:


> nice pickup did you get it during the sale he just had?


Hahahaha...sadly I didn't. Got the gyuto, the KU nakiri, and a JNS 300 a few hours before the sale...then had no money in my Paypal account during the sale, and grabbed a Kato petty the day after when I had money. Man I'm a chump...:cheffry:


----------



## CoqaVin

how much does that go for USD?


----------



## zoze

What do you think of them in terms of F&F, balance, usability.
I know that Butchs handles might seem a tad short until you start using them. That Ealy looks comfy, too.



Pensacola Tiger said:


> Two very different interpretations of the "line knife" concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ealy: 218 mm edge; 39 mm heel; 228 g; 371 mm OAL.
> 
> Harner: 201 mm edge; 39 mm heel; 152 g; 314 mm OAL.


----------



## brainsausage

I found the handle on my Butch line knive to be excellent with a short choke on the blade. But if you choke further up, or pull back for a slice- not so much. I do have bigger hands, so YMMV...


----------



## easy13

Another Del Line Knife - Blackwood & Black Ash - Wicked knife, F&F on point, Feel is nice and sturdy in hand, would not need to baby it when it gets hectic during service. Cant wait to put it through the ringer come the start of the week




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## EdipisReks

Nmko said:


> Whoa, Im really surprised how bad it sounds, I purchased my second shig 240 off maksim about 2 weeks before you grabbed yours. My first one was terrible (2nd hand BST) - previous owner had - from what it looked like, altered the profile and had taken a fair bit off the tip. After inspecting my new shig i couldn't find a single fault. The grind is so fluent and there are no holes in the edge and no grind marks on the faces, the finish was impeccable... I would hate to have to refinish a shig that i just bought new let alone grind adjustment etc.



Well, it's ending up going back, as I did some work to it, and thought I had it worked out, and as soon as I put it to stones, the hole opened up exactly in the same place as before. I just think I got a lemon, and it's not the kind of thing that was really noticeable until one put the edge to stones. Perhaps when Maxim gets more, if I have money right that moment, I'll try again. Most of the knife was really, really nice. Flawed things get through, regardless of who makes them. Just a part of life.

Big props and appreciation to Maxim for taking it back, no questions asked, and with a smile!


----------



## panda

wow he took it back even after you took it to stones? that's awesome. have you tried cutting with it?


----------



## mpukas

Sorry to hear that ER. Props to Maximo for excellent customer service!


----------



## EdipisReks

panda said:


> wow he took it back even after you took it to stones? that's awesome. have you tried cutting with it?



He took it back after I raised the heel, thinned it, refinished it and sharpened it, because the knife had a flaw that was completely independent of any of that, which was a functional problem, and it persisted. He stands behind his products. I didn't use it to cut food.


----------



## NO ChoP!

+1 to unsurpassed customer service from Maksim. Good dude!


----------



## brainsausage

NO ChoP! said:


> +1 to unsurpassed customer service from Maksim. Good dude!



Damn straight. That kind of service is hard to come by nowadays. I've never been leery of ordering from Maksim, and this just makes me want to order more from him. Good game Maksim, good game indeed.


----------



## turbochef422

I bought it today so it will be on its way soon. Can't wait
270 Itinomonn kasumi gyuto


----------



## jimbob

Nice turbo, was about to get that myself until another 270 option presented itself..... Should be here soon.. Hope to hear your thoughts!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Watanabe 150mm petty (or should I call it mini gyuto?)


----------



## erikz

Sure looks like a Gyuto burger. Not a suji-like profile at all. Love the korouchi finish on this one and the handle is elegant and simple but stunning.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Yeah that handle is super nice, did you make that yourself?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Dave Kinogie said:


> Yeah that handle is super nice, did you make that yourself?


Yep. I made it for another knife, but when Watanabe blade arrived I was in a hurry to try it, so just tried a few old handles and that one fit. I like how it looks but probably would make another one, because I have too much wood laying around.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Yep. I made it for another knife, but when Watanabe blade arrived I was in a hurry to try it, so just tried a few old handles and that one fit. I like how it looks but probably would make another one, because I have too much wood laying around.



Nice man, its simple, but it's a really sexy handle.


----------



## erikz

Dave Kinogie said:


> Nice man, its simple, but it's a really sexy handle.


+1 do concur.


----------



## gavination

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Yep. I made it for another knife, but when Watanabe blade arrived I was in a hurry to try it, so just tried a few old handles and that one fit. I like how it looks but probably would make another one, because I have too much wood laying around.



Looks great. It's sycamore ya?


----------



## schanop

240mm white #1, stainless cladded, gyuto. This little boxer weights in at 220g with 230mm cutting edge length, 49mm tall at the heel, almost 4mm spine width at the heel. It has a nice taper down to about less than 2mm at the point where shinogi line meets the spine towards the tip. Bevel is wide, and shinogi line is rather crisp.

Kuro Kuma from Chef's armoury, and at 270 bucks, it carries a lot of bang.


----------



## marc4pt0

Nice!


----------



## mpukas

Nice looking knife schanop. I wish he shipped world wide - I had eyed a couple of nice looking knives on his site some time ago, and no one else had them. Now his site won't even load on my computer... lucky you, Mate!


----------



## schanop

Thanks, M&M. If you wish mpukas, you could ask some of the local Ozzie member to buy and ship one for you. But postage cost isn't too bad for one knife to the US.


----------



## panda

schanop, that looks badass! too bad cherfsarmoury site doesn't work..


----------



## Don Nguyen

That looks really nice. The choil and grind look great.


----------



## schanop

For friends outside AU and NZ, try www.australia-proxy.com or other free proxy service hosted in this part of the world and browse www.chefsarmoury.com from there.

I have checked that browsing through 1proxe.de -> australia-proxy.com -> chefsarmoury.com works ok.


----------



## jing

good knife


----------



## stereo.pete

I received this new chef knife in the mail last week, thanks for looking.

Specifications:
Blade Material: CPM-3V 
Blade Length: 10" 
Blade cutting Length: 9.5" 
Blade Height: 2.13" 
Blade Thickness: 3/16' (.188") 
Overall Length: 15.5"
Saya: Coyote Brown Micarta


----------



## CoqaVin

who makes that thing it looks cool


----------



## EdipisReks

that's a chef knife?


----------



## stereo.pete

My first foray into the world of hand forged damascus knives. I chose the legendary David Lisch who is one of the greats in the world of damascus. He's been doing a lot of research into the art of kitchen knife design and has been studying the likes of the greats we know so well. I commissioned this piece back last fall and the original design was not what I was looking for so I sent Mr. Lisch a stencil of the exact profile I wanted (Shigefusa, my favorite). David delivered his second attempt perfectly and the best part about it is that she functions just as well as she looks. David used a compound grind (convex/flat) to deliver a knife that falls though food with very little stiction if any at all. The knife itself is extremely light and features David's integral bolster and classic "bowie" design knife handle. The handle feels very natural/comfortable in a pinch grip. 

Specifications:
Cutting Length: Just a hair over 250mm
Damascus: Mix of 1080, 1075 and 15n20
Handle: Koa with a stainless steel domed pin
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

What a awsome looking blade Pete!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Hey Pete nice petty you got there! How is the profile? Too much belly isn't it?

 and beautiful Lisch of course. Gorgeous knife.


----------



## stereo.pete

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Hey Pete nice petty you got there! How is the profile? Too much belly isn't it?
> 
> and beautiful Lisch of course. Gorgeous knife.



LOL, yeah that petty definitely has way too much belly.


----------



## stereo.pete

CoqaVin said:


> who makes that thing it looks cool



Survive Knives, model is GSO10


----------



## schanop

That's a nice looking pattern and quite awesome integral bolster, Pete.


----------



## gunnerjohn

stereo.pete said:


> My first foray into the world of hand forged damascus knives. I chose the legendary David Lisch who is one of the greats in the world of damascus. He's been doing a lot of research into the art of kitchen knife design and has been studying the likes of the greats we know so well. I commissioned this piece back last fall and the original design was not what I was looking for so I sent Mr. Lisch a stencil of the exact profile I wanted (Shigefusa, my favorite). David delivered his second attempt perfectly and the best part about it is that she functions just as well as she looks. David used a compound grind (convex/flat) to deliver a knife that falls though food with very little stiction if any at all. The knife itself is extremely light and features David's integral bolster and classic "bowie" design knife handle. The handle feels very natural/comfortable in a pinch grip.
> 
> Specifications:
> Cutting Length: Just a hair over 250mm
> Damascus: Mix of 1080, 1075 and 15n20
> Handle: Koa with a stainless steel domed pin
> Thanks for looking.



Peter, awesome knife. David is a good friend of mine and I have a few of his pieces. He is such a creative maker and is constantly working harder to make each piece better than the last. I can't wait to see his newest work in a month when he visits.


----------



## wellminded1

this beauty was waiting for me when I came home tonight . First thought is it is a beast...


----------



## EdipisReks

now that Lisch looks darn nice.


----------



## jai

View attachment 22692
View attachment 22693

new mario 270mm im sure you have all seen this bad boy before but I just gave it a quick mirror polish and sharpen. I tested it on some potatos and it cuts nicely.


----------



## jai

jai said:


> View attachment 22692
> View attachment 22693
> 
> new mario 270mm im sure you have all seen this bad boy before but I just gave it a quick mirror polish and sharpen. I tested it on some potatos and it cuts nicely.



View attachment 22774


View attachment 22775


----------



## Chuckles

I wanna see it!


----------



## jai

I dont know why its not working


----------



## stereo.pete

wellminded1 said:


> View attachment 22691
> this beauty was waiting for me when I came home tonight . First thought is it is a beast...


 I love the look of that Carter!


----------



## gavination

jai said:


> I dont know why its not working



Are you trying to upload directly to the boards? Because you can't. :lol: You'll have to use Dropbox or some other site to upload then link it to here. I use Dropbox a lot anyway, so found this to be very helpful:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/8346-Having-Insert-Image-Problems/page2


----------



## XooMG

Just got this. Not sure how I feel about it yet, but it makes a cool photo I guess.


----------



## Matus

The photo is cool indeed


----------



## mkriggen

What is it?

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## MowgFace

Looks like a 150-180 Kato Petty? 

Beautiful! Great photos as always.
Mowgs


----------



## stereo.pete

Great photo of the petty! Did you use a light box?


----------



## XooMG

stereo.pete said:


> Great photo of the petty! Did you use a light box?


Nah, just onboard flash with some bounce. I underexposed the handle and used a dark background to give it a sort of mysterious look. It turned out pretty well, considering how cheaply and quickly done it was.


mkriggen said:


> What is it?
> 
> Be well,
> Mikey


It's the Kato 150mm workhorse petty. I wasn't blown away by the edge on it but I haven't yet taken it to the stones myself...my only attempted cuts with it were on a carrot and I was underwhelmed, but maybe it'll grow on me or I'll figure it out.


----------



## 2eleven

I know I just posted a fancy new toy from Michael Rader, so it does seem a little soon to be posting another. But... I went to Dave Lisch for a small paring knife and somehow ended up with a beautiful chef knife. I'm still trying to figure out how this all happened, but I think Dave, being a cunning salesman, showed me a picture of it.








7" blade length, 15N-20/1080 damascus, spalted mango handle.


----------



## Reede

Love the damascus on this one. Very cool. How do you like the shape in use?


----------



## Dardeau

I talked myself into this. 






I'm excited.


----------



## 2eleven

Reede said:


> Love the damascus on this one. Very cool. How do you like the shape in use?



I just received it, so can't comment much on how the profile works in use yet (I've only used it once). When I first got my Kramer chef knives years ago, I found the profile took a little getting used to. Now they are my go-tos. I'll report back later after I've had some time with this one, but so far I'm pleased.


----------



## gunnerjohn

2eleven said:


> I know I just posted a fancy new toy from Michael Rader, so it does seem a little soon to be posting another. But... I went to Dave Lisch for a small paring knife and somehow ended up with a beautiful chef knife. I'm still trying to figure out how this all happened, but I think Dave, being a cunning salesman, showed me a picture of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7" blade length, 15N-20/1080 damascus, spalted mango handle.



I think David is getting this knife making thingy figured out.


----------



## Hbeernink

so this just arrived on my doorstep..... (better pics coming soon, but I need to go cut something)





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## EdipisReks

Ok, that looks sweet.


----------



## EdipisReks

Dardeau said:


> I talked myself into this.
> View attachment 22816
> 
> View attachment 22817
> View attachment 22818
> View attachment 22819
> 
> I'm excited.



Looks great!


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Been meaning to post this for a couple weeks, sorry for the turrible camera phone pic. :laugh:


----------



## CB1968

Two packages within a week


----------



## daddy yo yo

Holy...


----------



## jimbob

Is that a new batch itk? Got one coming, hope the handle looks like that!


----------



## CB1968

Jimbob it's a 270mm from the batch that Hoss did in August 2013


----------



## jimbob

Yep that's the one! 270 carbon soon....


----------



## marc4pt0

Funny, I know if another gentleman overseas who also has 2 Marios and a Carter headed his way. I had to double take to make sure I wasn't confused between him and you,Ceebs! Awesome scores, man! How are you liking that Carter thus far?


----------



## stereo.pete

Wow, what a set of four knives, they are all beautiful.


----------



## CB1968

Thanks Marc, i am really enjoying the Carter it is a cutting machine.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

CB is that a MARKO heavy chef knife? Killer score. Looks like you e been doing your homework!


----------



## gavination

Hbeernink said:


> so this just arrived on my doorstep..... (better pics coming soon, but I need to go cut something)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



How did I know that was yours Hans? :lol: Looks great! I'm assuming you'll be bringing this tonight. Hint hint. I got one myself, but just plain AEBL. I wanna see that damascus in person!


----------



## brianh

Watanabe 180mm nakiri. Really liking it and buying direct was an easy experience.


----------



## brianh




----------



## JKopec

stereo.pete said:


> I received this new chef knife in the mail last week, thanks for looking.
> 
> Specifications:
> Blade Material: CPM-3V
> Blade Length: 10"
> Blade cutting Length: 9.5"
> Blade Height: 2.13"
> Blade Thickness: 3/16' (.188")
> Overall Length: 15.5"
> Saya: Coyote Brown Micarta



I've got one of these as well. I like mine but unfortunately it will have to go back and get reground as it collided unintentionally with some gravel and has several large chips in the forward belly.


----------



## Hbeernink

gavination said:


> How did I know that was yours Hans? :lol: Looks great! I'm assuming you'll be bringing this tonight. Hint hint. I got one myself, but just plain AEBL. I wanna see that damascus in person!



yeah I'll bring it - for tonight I think I can only stop by to say hi and won't be able to stay. but see you then


----------



## EdipisReks

brianh said:


>



talk about thin behind the edge!


----------



## brianh

It's really fun to use and going to be cutting up some veges tomorrow for corned beef sides.


----------



## CB1968

Hi Mucho, both knives are Marko's S grind geometry, the western in in AEB-L and the D is in 52100, both knives are really impressive examples of Marko's work.


----------



## jamaster14

brianh said:


> Watanabe 180mm nakiri. Really liking it and buying direct was an easy experience.



great knife... how are you liking it? had mine 2 weeks now and love the performance


----------



## mpukas

Ummm... so yeah... I picked this up f/ Maximo. :lol2: Got it a little less than a week ago. 

Yoshiyaki Fujiwara "Kato" Workhorse, Kikuryu 240mm western gyuto w/ white ebony  

My first impressions mimic Max's description on his site to a tee. First impressions out of the box are very unremarkable - F&F is OK, not great. Profile looks good, but the edge is not dead flat anywhere - there's a continuous curve from heel to tip, but the radius is continuously variable - bigger at the heel and tighter at the tip. Handle is a bit smaller than I prefer. Edge sharpness OOTB was nothing to get excited about. Edge and are not very thin. 

I said this to Max when I got it, and he responded with basically (I'm paraphrasing) "yeah, so, that's all accurate. Go cut something with it..." 

So I did. I stropped it first on my usual 2mc boron, 1mc chro ox, + bare leather. Didn't really get that much sharper, which tells me the edge steel is very hard. Will cut paper, but barley shave arm hair. 

This thing is a CUTTING MONSTER!!! Honestly I haven't been cooking much lately, and haven't it put it through a lot of work yet, but it's truly amazing how well it cuts. Like nothing else I have or have used. It's got the most wicked convex grind, which is not at all apparent in the choil shots. No wedging so far, and very little sticktion. Cladding is fairly reactive, but not as bad as my Shigefusa. A nice thing about not having the edge dead flat is there's none of that double clunk when push cutting, as I sometimes get with my Shig. And no accordioning either. 

Now I get what all the fuss is about. Thanks again Max!!!


----------



## brainsausage

It's called the workhorse for a reason

Looks very elegant with the white ebony, almost looks like bone.


----------



## EdipisReks

I love that handle!


----------



## knyfeknerd

EdipisReks said:


> I love that handle!


lus1:


----------



## Namaxy

That's nice. The Kato is such a brute I didn't think I'd like an alternate handle - but that works great with the huge tang. I'm curious....has anyone re-handled a wa handled workhorse?


----------



## mpukas

I really like the shape of the handle, I only wish it was 10mm longer. And fatter. I may be looking to get it re-scaled to have it chunkier. And give it a spa treatment to refine the choil and spine edges. Ahem, Dave. 

I don't really consider it a brute - this strikes a good balance of sturdiness and finesse. even though it's far from the thinnest BTE knife I have it'll slice just as thinly as my Shig, Yusuke special, or 270 Yoshikane (which is ridiculously thin BTE). 

Here's a good analogy (and a fun watch!!!) Kato is bare bones and sheer performance; Shigefusa is refined, elegant, beautifully finished, cuts like a dream - when it's sharp, but doesn't stay sharp at all. 

Kato 240 western gyuto 
[video=youtube;nVJNpwTYhR0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVJNpwTYhR0[/video] 

Shigefusa 240 wa-gyuto
[video=youtube;D_cHky99TNc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_cHky99TNc[/video]


----------



## Vladimir

mpukas said:


> Ummm... so yeah... I picked this up f/ Maximo. :lol2: Got it a little less than a week ago.
> 
> Yoshiyaki Fujiwara "Kato" Workhorse, Kikuryu 240mm western gyuto w/ white ebony


Hey,
I got exactly the same knife from Maxim , I had to sell Kato Wa ( chestnut)to get this . I share your every word , Yes it's not a perfect fit and finish , but it's a great cutter


----------



## EdipisReks

I bought an un-modifified Mizuno 270mm gyuto, at a wonderful price. I had missed mine. I'll post pics once I have it cleaned up.


----------



## labor of love

brianh said:


> Watanabe 180mm nakiri. Really liking it and buying direct was an easy experience.


Looking good, watanabe makes amazing knives!


----------



## mpukas

EdipisReks said:


> I bought an un-modifified Mizuno 270mm gyuto, at a wonderful price. I had missed mine. I'll post pics once I have it cleaned up.


want to see it


----------



## brainsausage

mpukas said:


> want to see it



I'll second that.


----------



## brainsausage

mpukas said:


> I really like the shape of the handle, I only wish it was 10mm longer. And fatter. I may be looking to get it re-scaled to have it chunkier. And give it a spa treatment to refine the choil and spine edges. Ahem, Dave.
> 
> I don't really consider it a brute - this strikes a good balance of sturdiness and finesse. even though it's far from the thinnest BTE knife I have it'll slice just as thinly as my Shig, Yusuke special, or 270 Yoshikane (which is ridiculously thin BTE).
> 
> Here's a good analogy (and a fun watch!!!) Kato is bare bones and sheer performance; Shigefusa is refined, elegant, beautifully finished, cuts like a dream - when it's sharp, but doesn't stay sharp at all.
> 
> Kato 240 western gyuto
> [video=youtube;nVJNpwTYhR0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVJNpwTYhR0[/video]
> 
> Shigefusa 240 wa-gyuto
> [video=youtube;D_cHky99TNc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_cHky99TNc[/video]



Perfect analogies. I often use top gear reviews when I'm forming these type of comparisons in my head as well.


----------



## Anton

250 Damascus 
250 heavy chefs 
220 western

Marko's triple play teaser picture. Needless to say fit and finish are over the top. All currently being rotated with the Damascus gone under 4 heavy hours of kitchen prep; performing beautifully; quite easy on the eye as well - just a beautiful knife, one you want to display next to your family pictures but know it likes to be used and "abused".

The western is a mean and nimble supper cutter at 220, it's somewhat changing my perception of what I thought was a good size and handle for me... 

More details and pictures to come once I have more time with these.

Marko, great work! Anticipation was more than worth while.


----------



## jimbob

Ooo is that dt chevron? Very nice triumvirate!


----------



## DevinT

jimbob said:


> Ooo is that dt chevron? Very nice triumvirate!



The damascus was made by my son John.

Hoss


----------



## Chefu

Take another pic of the Damascus full blade- all are beautiful.


----------



## rami_m

EdipisReks said:


> I bought an un-modifified Mizuno 270mm gyuto, at a wonderful price. I had missed mine. I'll post pics once I have it cleaned up.



Where? I am looking for a 240 mm


----------



## Anton

Indeed - And may I add, it looks and performs amazing sir



DevinT said:


> The damascus was made by my son John.
> 
> Hoss


----------



## Von blewitt

You Made this though didnt you Hoss?




[/URL][/IMG]

With his big brother



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chefu

Both of those are stunning knives. I love the Damascus pattern on the smaller one. What size are they?


----------



## Von blewitt

Chefu said:


> Both of those are stunning knives. I love the Damascus pattern on the smaller one. What size are they?



Top knife is a 250mm stainless clad mystery semi stainless core
Bottom is a 210mm carbon herringbone damascus clad 52100 core


----------



## schanop

Have to thank bow Huw and Jesse, as well as Stefan the original owner, for this. Now this baby is staying in Australia.


----------



## daddy yo yo

@Anton: wow, those 3 Markos are breathtaking!

@schanop: nice, love the handle!


----------



## mpukas

Anton, Huw & DYY - your knives are all drool worthy lol 

Huw - what maker & how long is that suji?


----------



## EdipisReks

rami_m said:


> Where? I am looking for a 240 mm



It was slightly used, on another knife forum.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

That 210 is just plain sexy.


----------



## Von blewitt

mpukas said:


> Anton, Huw & DYY - your knives are all drool worthy lol
> 
> Huw - what maker & how long is that suji?



I'm a former owner of that suji, Chanop is now the proud owner, and i can't wait to see him bring out those clouds with his natural stone polishing skills! It's a 270mm Yoshihide ( shigefusa's younger son) from memory it ran a little long


----------



## jamaster14

My first Shige! A 210 Gyuto by way of Pensacola Tiger!


----------



## EdipisReks

So, here is the 270 Mizuno I bought. This was sold me me as used, but never sharpened. I believe it: the knife was was dull as a baseball, and had lost a bit of its tip (and looks like it was cleaned with a Brillo pad a few times), but didn't look like it had ever been put to a stone. The first pic is the picture the seller gave, and the second is what it looks like after a little TLC. I'm not going to bother posting a choil, as I'm sure I'll be thinning the knife a bit.


----------



## schanop

Looks like a fun project, Jacob.


----------



## EdipisReks

Maybe, we'll see what happens when I try to take some meat out of the middle. I might send it to Jon to have some big bevels put on it, like what the new ones look like:


----------



## JBroida

you realize that many of them are just polished to look like they have wide bevels, right?


----------



## turbochef422

I thought about buying that same knife for a loooong time


----------



## EdipisReks

JBroida said:


> you realize that many of them are just polished to look like they have wide bevels, right?



I know, I had one that had that fake shinogi, which is why I said "like what the new ones _look like_," and not "like what the new ones _are_."


----------



## mpukas

Nice score ER. 

So - do the Mizuno's have a wide double bevel, or fake? Just curious. 

Mizuno's do get a lot of props when they are brought up, but it seems to me that not many people own/use/talk about them regularly.


----------



## mpukas

J14 - congrats on that Shig - such a beautiful little blade.


----------



## EdipisReks

mpukas said:


> Nice score ER.
> 
> So - do the Mizuno's have a wide double bevel, or fake? Just curious.
> 
> Mizuno's do get a lot of props when they are brought up, but it seems to me that not many people own/use/talk about them regularly.



The new ones seem to have a fake shinogi on both sides. The one I owned a few years ago did. This knife looks older, and doesn't. I think Mizuno just isn't sexy anymore: lots of new stuff has been coming out over the last few years.


----------



## XooMG

There aren't many of us who are really laser fans, but I'm very pleased with this Yusuke 210mm "extra-thin":





It and my Takamura are my thinnest knives, measuring 1.6mm at the spine:









Hard to believe it and my Itinomonn are both 210mm:


----------



## panda

if the miz were taller i would definitely own one. they look like narrow watanabe's almost.


----------



## rami_m

EdipisReks said:


> So, here is the 270 Mizuno I bought. This was sold me me as used, but never sharpened. I believe it: the knife was was dull as a baseball, and had lost a bit of its tip (and looks like it was cleaned with a Brillo pad a few times), but didn't look like it had ever been put to a stone. The first pic is the picture the seller gave, and the second is what it looks like after a little TLC. I'm not going to bother posting a choil, as I'm sure I'll be thinning the knife a bit.



Wish I had your skills


----------



## Chuckles

The ferrule on that Mizuno is awesome.

Could you please post a choil shot after you thin it? I am curious to see how far you go.


----------



## dmccurtis

EdipisReks said:


> So, here is the 270 Mizuno I bought. This was sold me me as used, but never sharpened. I believe it: the knife was was dull as a baseball, and had lost a bit of its tip (and looks like it was cleaned with a Brillo pad a few times), but didn't look like it had ever been put to a stone. The first pic is the picture the seller gave, and the second is what it looks like after a little TLC. I'm not going to bother posting a choil, as I'm sure I'll be thinning the knife a bit.



Nice job. I've got a 270 Mizuno in the same condition (in fact I almost bought that very one). I've still yet to work on it, but I look forward to getting it into shape. The Mizuno was the one knife that I always coveted but never pulled the trigger on, until recently. I'll be curious to see how much you thin yours.


----------



## jimbob

Couple of fine examples of american craftmanship. Mike Davis 125mm mini-gyuto. Kudos to mike and those who could not find a spot for it because it has a found a happy, well used home in my arsenal between 180 petty and parer. Its been called a bad ass, and it is, small man syndrome maybe....
DT ITK 270mm gyuto in 51200. Just arrived today!:wink:


----------



## Chefu

EdipisReks said:


> So, here is the 270 Mizuno I bought. This was sold me me as used, but never sharpened. I believe it: the knife was was dull as a baseball, and had lost a bit of its tip (and looks like it was cleaned with a Brillo pad a few times), but didn't look like it had ever been put to a stone. The first pic is the picture the seller gave, and the second is what it looks like after a little TLC. I'm not going to bother posting a choil, as I'm sure I'll be thinning the knife a bit.



Nice renovation. I'm sure it will be even nicer after thinning. Let us know how it cuts after thinning.


----------



## XooMG

jimbob said:


> Couple of fine examples of american craftmanship. Mike Davis 125mm mini-gyuto. Kudos to mike and those who could not find a spot for it because it has a found a happy, well used home in my arsenal between 180 petty and parer. Its been called a bad ass, and it is, small man syndrome maybe....
> DT ITK 270mm gyuto in 51200. Just arrived today!:wink: View attachment 22923
> 
> View attachment 22924


The Davis is a cool knife...little knives can be pretty awesome, IMO.

Also dig the DT. I'm hoping Devin will [re]finish my early model ITK before summer, but haven't gotten an ETA on it yet.


----------



## EdipisReks

I'll definitely post pics of it thinned, whether I do it or Jon does it (I have a pretty radical transformation in mind if I send it to Jon).


----------



## Lefty

My two newest acquisitions are in the middle, and on the left: Rader Secret Stainless, Billipp 52100 KU. Both
Are phenomenal knives. You all know about Rader, but if you don't know who Andy Billipp is, you should find out. If you haven't tried one of his knives, you should get one.


----------



## jamaster14

mpukas said:


> J14 - congrats on that Shig - such a beautiful little blade.



Thanks! put it to use last night... its quickly become my go to knife. the 210 length seems perfect, and im usually more of a 240 guy.


----------



## ramenlegend

Lefty said:


> My two newest acquisitions are in the middle, and on the left: Rader Secret Stainless, Billipp 52100 KU. Both
> Are phenomenal knives. You all know about Rader, but if you don't know who Andy Billipp is, you should find out. If you haven't tried one of his knives, you should get one.



I thought you were cutting down to one knife lefty...... They look amazing!


----------



## Von blewitt

Marko heavy chefs knife Mizuno Honyaki geometry




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dardeau

I've been waiting to see that one.


----------



## JDA_NC

Von blewitt said:


> Marko heavy chefs knife Mizuno Honyaki geometry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Woooooo boy... There are tons and tons of beautiful knives from the high-end makers posted here (like the Rader & Billipp on this page) that I drool over, but Marko consistently has the cleanest, most efficient looking knives that I always lust over. They always seem to balance that fine line between show-room quality and understated workhorse beauty that you wouldn't mind running through the wringer during a shift.

Hell of a nice looking knife.


----------



## cookinstuff

hehe huw I had a feeling that was going to go to you.


----------



## Vladimir

I recently got a knife Harner powder steel , it's amazing cutter, there are problems with sticking , but overall it's a very long retention acuity . The handle is "another story" in General, beautiful knife and wonderful balance. After this knife I think:" why Shigefusa does knives powder steel))??" It would be a winner!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Vladimir said:


> I recently got a knife Harner powder steel , it's amazing cutter, there are problems with sticking , but overall it's a very long retention acuity . The handle is "another story" in General, beautiful knife and wonderful balance. After this knife I think:" why Shigefusa does knives powder steel))??" It would be a winner!



Beautiful knife, Vladimir!


----------



## Von blewitt

When it rains it pours!
Just got word that this will be on its way to me shortly



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## insomniac

not sure if anyone has ever looked at Watanabe's carvings.. but here are two:


----------



## Reede

Von blewitt said:


> When it rains it pours!
> Just got word that this will be on its way to me shortly
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




Don't think I've ever see a western wa handle before. I'll be interested to see how you like it once you put it to use.


----------



## loves2cook

I've picked up these the last Month;

Tojiro DP Gyuto 8.2
Tojiro DP Paring knife
Wusthof Classic 3.5 paring knife
Mac 4in santoku
Shun Premier 2 Piece set icludes- 7in Santoku, 4in paring knife
Victorinox 8 inch Chef knife
Victorinox 6 inch chef knife
combo 1000/6000 King stone
on order- strop 4 sided

I'm also going to get a Nakiri but not sure which one to get. Looking to spend $50-$100 on the knife.


----------



## marc4pt0

^^ You've been busy!


----------



## rdm_magic




----------



## skiajl6297

Good lord man.


----------



## erikz

rdm_magic said:


>


Are you trying to kill me with jealousy?


----------



## Anton

rdm_magic said:


>



'You are going to need a bigger 'cutting board" ...


----------



## zoze

Nice. Is that Marko Gyuto a practice knife?


----------



## EdipisReks

rdm_magic said:


>



I bet that was a fun box to open!


----------



## Namaxy

Nice knives Tom! :wink:


----------



## stereo.pete

Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## marc4pt0

I've been looking forward to seeing these, Tom. Very nice!


----------



## pleue

DT ITK cleaver, sorry for the bad cellphone pic


----------



## Mucho Bocho

DT ITK Clever, That's a new one for me. Nice Knife. Love Chinese Clevers


----------



## pleue

yeah I'm not sure how many were made but I snagged it barely used off another forum


----------



## mkriggen

Dude, that ITK is so sweet! Think I might have a new unicorn!:viking:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## gavination

pleue said:


> DT ITK cleaver, sorry for the bad cellphone pic



Nice score!! What are the dims on that beast?


----------



## SlapChop

Today was a good day! Nakiri and Kiba from the one and only MR

183mm Nakiri - Curly mango and walnut. 






Almost a Mirror Finish!


----------



## Anton

SlapChop said:


> Today was a good day! Nakiri and Kiba from the one and only MR
> 
> 183mm Nakiri - Curly mango and walnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost a Mirror Finish!



Just wow! And I really like what you did with that edge


----------



## Hbeernink

this just in....


----------



## marc4pt0

I'm always impressed with these Hiromoto spa treatments. Gorgeous!


----------



## XooMG

Yeah that ITK cleaver would have pulled me back to cleavers for general use, though I'm not sure about the handle placement.


----------



## Dream Burls

Not exactly a new buy, but this 165mm Shig Nakiri was bought from Maxim about a year ago and recently rehandled by Stefan with some finishing touches by Dave. The D shape was a bit of a challenge for Stefan, but he did a great job. The handle is Wild Almond Burl along with an ivory spacer and a Blackwood ferrule. My sincere thanks to Stefan and Dave for their craftsmanship.


----------



## brainsausage

XooMG said:


> Yeah that ITK cleaver would have pulled me back to cleavers for general use, though I'm not sure about the handle placement.



I still lay awake at night, thinking about that damn Shigefusa Chuka I saw posted last summer...


----------



## Sherski

I became a proud father today.


----------



## CoqaVin

Sherski pardon my idiocy but what is that?


----------



## Cookiemonster

CoqaVin said:


> Sherski pardon my idiocy but what is that?



I'd guess that's a Tanaka Ginsanko with Nashiji cladding...


----------



## XooMG

Cookiemonster said:


> I'd guess that's a Tanaka Ginsanko with Nashiji cladding...


Looks like it says Echizen Kintaro, but my screen is pretty small.


----------



## CoqaVin

kanehiro AS?


----------



## Sherski

It's a Kanehiro AS 270 Suji. This thing is actually *heavier* than my Yanagiba. And needless to say, it cuts with easeeeeee.:nunchucks:


----------



## apicius9

Dream Burls said:


> Not exactly a new buy, but this 165mm Shig Nakiri was bought from Maxim about a year ago and recently rehandled by Stefan with some finishing touches by Dave. The D shape was a bit of a challenge for Stefan, but he did a great job. The handle is Wild Almond Burl along with an ivory spacer and a Blackwood ferrule. My sincere thanks to Stefan and Dave for their craftsmanship.



Thanks for the pictures, Myron, it does look nice. I had free-handed that one, and by the time I had the shape where I wanted it, it was a little slimmer than I intended, but it looks like the size is working out allright after all. Have fun with it,

Stefan


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Sherski said:


> It's a Kanehiro AS 270 Suji. This thing is actually *heavier* than my Yanagiba. And needless to say, it cuts with easeeeeee.:nunchucks:



Nice blade I like the finish on it.


----------



## Sherski

keithsaltydog said:


> Nice blade I like the finish on it.



I love it too. Best part is, it only patinas/oxidizes along the edge.


----------



## pleue

few specs on the itk cleaver

99mm height at heel
2.8mm width at spine tapering to 1.1mm
Roughly 220mm in length on the edge

some heft to it but I don't have a gram scale at home


----------



## Richard78

I have just received these beautiful Yoshikane SLD knives. I could not be any happier.


----------



## marc4pt0

That is one SERIOUS set! Holy cow, man, very nice score(s) indeed!


----------



## jai

Thats crazy I wouldent be able to own so many knives that look and feel almost the same


----------



## James

NICE SET. It looks like a timeline of the petty growing up :rofl2:


----------



## Timthebeaver

Yoshikane Hamono make amazing knives - seriously underrated, I feel. 3 gyutos; 180,210,240 is madness though. You'll fit in well around here.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Richard when you have landed let me know what u want for one of those gyutos


----------



## Richard78

Mr.Magnus said:


> Richard when you have landed let me know what u want for one of those gyutos




I am still sky high:cool2: 
I just used them for the first time, I have cut so much vegetables. These knives are really really great. I might review them later on.
I know it was madness to buy 3 gyutos but I just could not stop myselve. Somehow becoming a member of this forum did not do much good for my sanity:lol2:


----------



## KVacc

I just received this Chefs knife from John Etzler


It is 12 Inches overall with a 6 1/2 cutting edge. Flat ground from AEB-L with a hand rubbed finish. RCH 62-63. 1 13/16 tall at heal. Skeletonized and tapered tang with Koa scales and SS pins.

Kevin


----------



## cheflarge

WOW!!!


----------



## erikz

Richard78 said:


> I have just received these beautiful Yoshikane SLD knives. I could not be any happier.


Richard, al je geld op zeker? 

Great acquisitions! Very, very jealous.


----------



## Richard78

@erikz
Budget is helemaal op, voorlopig maar naar de voedselbank:biggrin:
Thanks for the compliment


----------



## KVacc

cheflarge said:


> WOW!!!



Same thing I said when I took it out of the box.


----------



## erikz

My Ealy mini nakiri just arrived:






Very happy with it, just killed a couple of shallots with it and its pretty fun to use.


----------



## berko

looks like a giant kamisori


----------



## erikz

Hehe it does! I think it looks like a sperm whale too


----------



## stereo.pete

Here's a new knife made by an American blade smith named Salem Straub. I first learned of his work through another forum and admired not only his craftsmanship but also his philosophy on knife making. He only makes the type of blades that personally interest him, knives that inspire him to take his craft to the next level, which means he typically doesn't taken commissions. I happened to catch him at the right time since he was having fun forging chef knives. I had seen a design of his that caught my eye, and I had seen some of his other work specifically with W2 and hamons. I contacted Mr. Straub and found out he was still very much interested in making gyutos so I told him to make one for me. I let him choose all of the options, steel, handle materials and finish, I had only requested a french profile. 

Here's the result
W2 with hamon
Black Ash burl handle with Micarta bolster
Speaking from an aesthetic point of view, the knife's craftsmanship is 100% spot on. I have not had a chance to use the knife yet so function is still up in the air, and the handle requires a very minor adjustment to my style of pinch grip, which might not effect others.


----------



## Reede

Stereo.Pete, I really liked that one when I saw it over yonder. Salem's work definitely has a look unique to him. And I really like the black ash burl, my first comissioned knife had that on it. I"ll be interested to see how you like it when you put it to use. Also, I'd like to see a pic in the pinch grip, and what adjustments you had to make. 

Reed


----------



## Adirondack

A few recent additions. That's it for awhile. Can't fit anything more in my "Don't touch my $'&@%* knives" drawer.


----------



## stereo.pete

I love that Carter!


----------



## NO ChoP!

I miss it already...


----------



## marc4pt0

Money well spent on that Carter. Freaking deal of the century practically!


----------



## jai

Carter is sexy hows it perform ive always been tempted to try a carter


----------



## Adirondack

I haven't had it that long. NO ChoP can speak to it more than I can. But at 1/3 less weight yet 15mm longer compared to my western-handled Masamoto it feels quite nimble.


----------



## EdipisReks

stereo.pete said:


> Here's a new knife made by an American blade smith named Salem Straub. I first learned of his work through another forum and admired not only his craftsmanship but also his philosophy on knife making. He only makes the type of blades that personally interest him, knives that inspire him to take his craft to the next level, which means he typically doesn't taken commissions. I happened to catch him at the right time since he was having fun forging chef knives. I had seen a design of his that caught my eye, and I had seen some of his other work specifically with W2 and hamons. I contacted Mr. Straub and found out he was still very much interested in making gyutos so I told him to make one for me. I let him choose all of the options, steel, handle materials and finish, I had only requested a french profile.
> 
> Here's the result
> W2 with hamon
> Black Ash burl handle with Micarta bolster
> Speaking from an aesthetic point of view, the knife's craftsmanship is 100% spot on. I have not had a chance to use the knife yet so function is still up in the air, and the handle requires a very minor adjustment to my style of pinch grip, which might not effect others.



That's interesting enough that I'd love to try one (especially since my super thinned out Z-K is my go to knife most days). The low hamon at the heel suggests that it ain't gonna last 20 years, though.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Nice blade Pete W2 lends itself well to Hamons.Check out Jesus Hernandez swords. He uses W2 a lot & has some very nice hamons on Katana, & Short Swords.


----------



## stereo.pete

EdipisReks said:


> That's interesting enough that I'd love to try one (especially since my super thinned out Z-K is my go to knife most days). The low hamon at the heel suggests that it ain't gonna last 20 years, though.



This is true, I noticed the very same thing with the hamon. I had the chance to use it last night for some quick prep, chopped some herbs, garlic and shallot and she did just fine. I'm interested to try it on some larger root vegetables to see if she wedges or not as well as how food sticks.


----------



## stereo.pete

keithsaltydog said:


> Nice blade Pete W2 lends itself well to Hamons.Check out Jesus Hernandez swords. He uses W2 a lot & has some very nice hamons on Katana, & Short Swords.



I've seen a few videos of Jesus Hernandez's work, definitely a bad ass.


----------



## Richard78

Latest addition.


----------



## marc4pt0

Super sexy


----------



## loves2cook

I'm not able to post pics yet but I pulled the trigger on a nakiri, the Tojiro Shirogami Nakiri 165mm - White #2. I've always wanted to try a carbon steel knife and a decent nakiri is one knife I lacked in my kitchen. I love using my inexpensive Kiwi nakiri's( don't laugh to hard lol).


----------



## cclin

somethings new from last month, Marko 150mm Honesuki/Petty Hybrid, 180mm gyuto & Konosuke Blue #2 Fujiyama 200mm Bunka


----------



## erikz

Wow what an absolute bunch of stunning new blades!


----------



## berko

how do you like the bunka?


----------



## CoqaVin

Richard78 said:


> Latest addition.



looks just like mine. Did Del ever tell you how to deal with that black carbon look? I realized after sharpening it is coming off?


----------



## erikz

Probably etched blade surface coq? Needs re-etching.


----------



## CoqaVin

what and that will get ride of the greyish blackish tint and make the Damascus pop?


----------



## erikz

CoqaVin said:


> what and that will get ride of the greyish blackish tint and make the Damascus pop?


I dont know too much about etching myself. It does bring out specific patinas for different steels. 

Maybe ask Del what he used for how long to bring out these colours?


----------



## cclin

berko said:


> how do you like the bunka?


it works great so far; very nice F/F & new wide bevel grind improve food release performance. the profile is similar to my other santokus, the extra tall blade height feel nice hefty weight & very useful to scoop up the food from cutting board!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

cclin said:


> it works great so far; very nice F/F & new wide bevel grind improve food release performance. the profile is similar to my other santokus, the extra tall blade height feel nice hefty weight & very useful to scoop up the food from cutting board!



Sweet batch of knives


----------



## stereo.pete

keithsaltydog said:


> Sweet batch of knives


ditto


----------



## cclin

thanks guys!!


----------



## WarrenB

So this is what I have picked up since joining in February.
HHH AEB-L Gyuto 240mm
Hiromoto AS Santoku 190mm
Tanaka Petty with Chzbrgr handle:thumbsup:
Ealy Parer
Rodrigue Parer

Not a bad start
Excuse the phone pic:biggrin:


----------



## erikz

Wow Warren, some great acquisitions!


----------



## WarrenB

erikz said:


> Wow Warren, some great acquisitions!


Thanks:thumbsup: this place is seriously wallet worrying
And before anyone says anything about the board being dry I just started sanding it down to refinish it:biggrin:


----------



## erikz

WarrenB said:


> Thanks:thumbsup: this place is seriously wallet worrying
> And before anyone says anything about the board being dry I just started sanding it down to refinish it:biggrin:


It is wallet worrying indeed. Ive got a Konosuke GS gyuto on the way and just had 2 ealy's delivered this year. Also got a Masakage petty this January. Crazy spending.


----------



## Salty dog

Delbert petty


----------



## CB1968

Tilman Leder


----------



## TimoNieminen

This came in the mail today:







Gekko, 240mm gyuto, blue steel #1. My first gyuto.


----------



## berko

looks like the zakuri profile.


----------



## erikz

Nice acquisition!


----------



## TimoNieminen

It's maybe a little heavy, 238g, but I'm OK with that. Not like I'll use it for long periods. It's now my go-to knife for slicing large pieces of beef, which is a fitting task for a gyuto.


----------



## pleue

Vintage (30+ year) Masamoto KS 270 and an Aritsugu 240 deba that's probably a bite older. Seller also had a 210+ aritsugu honyaki usuba if anyone's interested for a cool $900.
Edit: man, sorry for the crummy photo.


----------



## chefbolchoz

I am newer to the knife game, but I am working on sharpening skill with my chef and slowly building my kit, most recent purchase was this Kaneshige 180mm blue 2 nakiri, I do a lot of soup and sauce prep at the restaurant and am dying to rock out mounds of diced veg with this thing, can't wait for it to get here. Here is the link to the pic from the original sale post from Echerub. Let me know what you think http://www.leonardchu.com/Kaneshige_nakiri.jpg


----------



## ramenlegend

pleue said:


> Vintage (30+ year) Masamoto KS 270 and an Aritsugu 240 deba that's probably a bite older. Seller also had a 210+ aritsugu honyaki usuba if anyone's interested for a cool $900.
> Edit: man, sorry for the crummy photo.



I'm digging that KS! Did ya find it on the bay? looks like its seen a lot of use. how is the thickness behind the edge?


----------



## pleue

nope, found it locally, I'll post up a choil shot soon and a heel height. What height are they typically? Should be a fun one to sharpen up and maybe do a handle/saya on.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Gengetsu 210 mm White #2





Gesshin Kagekiyo ; Blue #1 Kiritsuke Shaped and Ginsanko both are 240 mm





Love them all and always a pleasure buying from JKI

BMB


----------



## CoqaVin

**** montezuma, dropped some nice coin on those bad boys huh


----------



## MontezumaBoy

CoqaVin said:


> **** montezuma, dropped some nice coin on those bad boys huh



I only wanted to compare the Kiritsuke and Ginsanko ... just to help me decide which one to purchase ... I should never, ever have held both of them ... I couldn't decide ... Jon tried to help/guide/let me know I could come back/etc. ... it didn't work! =;-)

In hindsight they are very complimentary and absolutely no regrets! As for the $$, oh well - my plan is to have them buried with me! At an undisclosed location of course judging by some of the KKF members posts ... LOL

BMB


----------



## V1P

MontezumaBoy said:


> I only wanted to compare the Kiritsuke and Ginsanko ... just to help me decide which one to purchase ... I should never, ever have held both of them ... I couldn't decide ... Jon tried to help/guide/let me know I could come back/etc. ... it didn't work! =;-)
> 
> In hindsight they are very complimentary and absolutely no regrets! As for the $$, oh well - my plan is to have them buried with me! At an undisclosed location of course judging by some of the KKF members posts ... LOL
> 
> BMB



Accidents happen.....


----------



## gunnerjohn

Seattle was a hoot this weekend. Ended up with a red handled Wilburn Chefs for myself, a D handled dami Wilburn for my wife and a 320mm Suji from Marko. More pics and descriptions to come but here's a shot of the 3.


----------



## stereo.pete

What a trio!


----------



## Chefu

gunnerjohn, nice score!


----------



## erikz

Nice catch there John!


----------



## ramenlegend

Sakai Yusuke 240 mm extra thick
I had a little buyers remorse when I got home with the lacewood, but the saya came out nice.


----------



## Mute-on

ramenlegend said:


> Sakai Yusuke 240 mm extra thick
> I had a little buyers remorse when I got home with the lacewood, but the saya came out nice.



Nice one, mate!

Enjoy :doublethumbsup:

Cheers

J


----------



## mhpr262

My latest acquisition: A Tetsuhiro 210mm gyuto. Blue#2 in a stainless steel cladding, Micarta handles. I like how the cladding becomes more and more frosted as it approaches the border to the core. Btw the core is mirror polished, not dark as it appears in the pic.

I can't remember seeing a Tetsuhiro on here before ... what is the KKF's opinion on them? 







Btw I bought it in this Munich shop today ... hundreds of the fines woodworking tools, gardening tools, knives, whetstones ... like a shoeshop for men!

[video=youtube;H4Y7FRLEoaU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4Y7FRLEoaU[/video]


----------



## Ruso

My new acquisition. Haburn petty - 120mm from 52100 with full tang cocobolo handle


----------



## Von blewitt

240 Shig Kitaeji w Stefan handle, picked up for a song off the BST, thinned & etched by Dave, this is an awesome performer and quite the looker also



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chefu

Stunning, quite the looker! How tall is it at the heel?


----------



## Von blewitt

54mm at the heel, 245 heel to tip


----------



## Chefu

Lucky you. Besides the fact that it's beautiful, it just looks so comfortable and made for cutting not just a piece of art. It's one of those knives that I just can't stop looking at. The handle and blade look so right together. I don't think I've ever seen a Shig etched like that either. I'm very envious!


----------



## Anton

Very Nice, Huw


----------



## AlexG

Von blewitt said:


> 240 Shig Kitaeji w Stefan handle, picked up for a song off the BST, thinned & etched by Dave, this is an awesome performer and quite the looker also
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I am sooooooo jealous!


----------



## batagor

My first high performance knife, 270 ITK DT picked up from BST. Impeccable Fit and finish on the blade.


----------



## heino

My first knives.


----------



## marc4pt0

I highly recommend William Catchside's custom work. I've been wanting one for some time and finally was able grab this guy. Got some heft to it (there's something to be said about feeling what you pay for), cuts like a dream and is just dead sexy. I repolished and re-etched it and just gotta say, f me. What a great way to treat myself!


----------



## Lefty

Beautiful knife, Marc! I love Will's work. He is one of my favourites, for sure, and this is one of my favourite pieces I've seen by him.


----------



## Anton

Awesome addition Marc! How's the profile?



marc4pt0 said:


> I highly recommend William Catchside's custom work. I've been wanting one for some time and finally was able grab this guy. Got some heft to it (there's something to be said about feeling what you pay for), cuts like a dream and is just dead sexy. I repolished and re-etched it and just gotta say, f me. What a great way to treat myself!


----------



## marc4pt0

Tom, I've actually been eye-humping this knife ever since I first saw it. One of the most stunning knives I've ever seen. His D-handle is absolutely perfect for my hand. 
Antonio, the profile of Wills blade on this one is super flexible in nature of what I do. The tip is great for detail work and fine mince, and the belly/heel is awesome for the more grunt work. Balance and weight feel tailored to my personal needs. I simply want to find a sheath and strap this bad boy to my hip to have at as part of my uniform now.


----------



## Anton

marc4pt0 said:


> Tom, I've actually been eye-humping this knife ever since I first saw it. One of the most stunning knives I've ever seen. His D-handle is absolutely perfect for my hand.
> Antonio, the profile of Wills blade on this one is super flexible in nature of what I do. The tip is great for detail work and fine mince, and the belly/heel is awesome for the more grunt work. Balance and weight feel tailored to my personal needs. I simply want to find a sheath and strap this bad boy to my hip to have at as part of my uniform now.


You keep getting the ones I want... Dammit


----------



## schanop

:nunchucks: These are not my newest buy, are someone's new knives. :shocked3:


----------



## rami_m

I recognize a couple of shigs but what's the third one?


----------



## schanop

That's a Gesshin Heiji that I gave it a rehab, Rami.


----------



## rami_m

I thought I looked familiar. My bad.


----------



## Von blewitt

"Someone" is very lucky  :wink:


----------



## CB1968

Von blewitt said:


> "Someone" is very lucky  :wink:



Wonder who that could be?


----------



## XooMG

Funayuki, old and new:


----------



## Anton

Is it crazy to Feel such a level of excitement when opening a knife package as if it was years ago a Christmas Day? 

It's happening


----------



## mkriggen

When the package says "Michael Rader"? No, not crazy at all:viking:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Reede

Anton said:


> Is it crazy to Feel such a level of excitement when opening a knife package as if it was years ago a Christmas Day?
> 
> It's happening
> 
> View attachment 23563


You can't stop with a stinking box picture! We wanna see the knife(s).


----------



## Anton

Can't describe in pictures, the feel these bring in hand.


----------



## jai

**** they are nice


----------



## GodprefersDiesels

Geez, they're beautiful! What sorcery is this??


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Those Rader's are just sick.


----------



## Dave Martell

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Those Rader's are just sick.




lus1:


----------



## ramenlegend

rehandled Tojiro ITK bread knife, so comfy


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

I wanted to try Konosuke Fujiyama for a long time and couldn't resist when I saw this Kono petty blade on CKTG site. 




And a beautiful block of African Bubinga from Burl Source arrived in the same package. Impeccable wood and impeccable finish on Konosuke with polished (not just rounded) spine and choil.


----------



## erikz

Konosuke GS-210 Gyuto arrived 2 days ago. I love this slender beast. It's a real laser and goes through veggies and meat without any resistance whatsoever!



























I also very much like the one-piece Rosewood (Khii) handle.


----------



## pkjames

My latest score, thanks to a friend in Japan that helped me placing the order 

#7 chuka from we all know who


----------



## Von blewitt

Wow James!!! That looks incredible!!!


----------



## erikz

Really nice shig man!


----------



## jai

Hows that beast cut..


----------



## schanop

James is too afraid to use it I am afraid :goodevil: But it looks even better than those photos in person.


----------



## pkjames

yeah man, i would have no way to re-create this type of finish... so i am still trying hard to practice my noob sharpening skill with my other shigs 

this finish is insane, more so when you look at it in person, as chanop did


----------



## XooMG

erikz said:


> Konosuke GS-210 Gyuto arrived 2 days ago. I love this slender beast. It's a real laser and goes through veggies and meat without any resistance whatsoever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also very much like the one-piece Rosewood (Khii) handle.


Nice...I kind of regret not ordering one, but I already have two super-lasers. The handle is quite nice looking, though it's an economy thing.


----------



## berko

what are the specs on the shigefusa cleaver?


----------



## chipzaroy

good lawd that shig cleaver is so damn sexy.


----------



## heino

pkjames said:


> My latest score, thanks to a friend in Japan that helped me placing the order
> 
> #7 chuka from we all know who



Looks great, love to try working with that kind of knife.


----------



## jimbob

I literally dreamt of that cleaver last night! Except it was MINE! I can vouch its awesome in person....


----------



## Keith Sinclair

What's with all you Dudes down under with monopoly of pure cleaver porn:bliss:


----------



## batagor

pkjames said:


> My latest score, thanks to a friend in Japan that helped me placing the order
> 
> #7 chuka from we all know who



Wow!! It just amazing!


----------



## rami_m

pkjames said:


> My latest score, thanks to a friend in Japan that helped me placing the order
> 
> #7 chuka from we all know who


Congrats mate. Would love to see in person. .


----------



## Mute-on

keithsaltydog said:


> What's with all you Dudes down under with monopoly of pure cleaver porn:bliss:



We are systematically cornering the market on all of the coolest cleavers, and, it seems, Shigefusa kitaeji .... :cool2:

I think maybe Schanop started it all, but now Rami is leading the pack ( with assistance from Von Blewitt, Jimbob, etc


----------



## rami_m

Mute-on said:


> We are systematically cornering the market on all of the coolest cleavers, and, it seems, Shigefusa kitaeji .... :cool2:
> 
> I think maybe Schanop started it all, but now Rami is leading the pack ( with assistance from Von Blewitt, Jimbob, etc



Not really. I have just the one. Nothing like the others, but I am learning.


----------



## jsjs103121

Mute-on said:


> We are systematically cornering the market on all of the coolest cleavers, and, it seems, Shigefusa kitaeji .... :cool2:
> 
> I think maybe Schanop started it all, but now Rami is leading the pack ( with assistance from Von Blewitt, Jimbob, etc



I remember JKerr used to have a lot of cool cleavers. He even had a Pierre custom one.


----------



## pleue

Rader damascus triplets


----------



## pleue

Since it's become a cleaver thread...


----------



## mr drinky

pleue said:


> Rader damascus triplets



Wow. I have been on Rader's list for 1.5 years and I have been thinking of a very similar set. I even asked him about a bird's beak parer. My desire is for a four-knife set of paring knives, but this is pretty damn close to what I want. Bravo sir. 

karring


----------



## 29palms

And I thought I put a lot of handle on a small knife - Kudos for that kit


----------



## CB1968

A couple of new acquisitions 

DT Herringbone Damascus 52100 core 

Mizuno Tanrenjo Ao Hagane DX Sumingashi Wa Gyuto 


























Salty was right about the Miz, its a beauty!!


----------



## jimbob

Doing my bit for the Australian stockpile.270 Kitaeji Gyuto. This beauty spat out my way in the recent shig frenzy.



And with its mates.


----------



## Mute-on

jimbob said:


> Doing my bit for the Australian stockpile.270 Kitaeji Gyuto. This beauty spat out my way in the recent shig frenzy.View attachment 23711
> View attachment 23710
> View attachment 23709
> 
> And with its mates.



:jawdrop:

I am so the odd Aussie out, now ... :O

Nice one, Jimbob :thumbsup:


----------



## schanop

Awesome jimbob.

Check your PM Mute-on I gave you a good lead  It is still available if you check the stock again.



Now I will have to keep crossing my fingers if what I am hoping for will come this way.


----------



## erikz

Again awesome stuff showing up here! Thanks for sharing Bob and CB!


----------



## rami_m

Mute-on said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> I am so the odd Aussie out, now ... :O
> 
> Nice one, Jimbob :thumbsup:


Sorry mate.


----------



## kevpenbanc

As a shig-less aussie, am I in danger of getting kicked off the forum ?


----------



## turbochef422

What a wonderful knife. A 240 konosuke Fujiyama white #2 Damascus gyuto


----------



## rami_m

Something small that I picked up


----------



## pkjames

wow, first time i see a 270 kitaeji gyuto!
my 240 kitaeji gyuto is coming my way as well!


----------



## Chefu

Rami, how do you like the Harner? I've been wanting to try one for a while now. What steel is this one?


----------



## rami_m

Chefu said:


> Rami, how do you like the Harner? I've been wanting to try one for a while now. What steel is this one?



CTS-XHP, hardened to ~61hrc. I am just a home user, but this knife feels so good in hand that I went through the fridge peeling fruit. It's good to the point where I was contemplating getting another one.
Banjo1071 has one on bts.


----------



## banjo1071

thats right. I am open for trade offers...


----------



## schanop

If there is such thing as a knife wizard, one may have been able to turn these






into this 






fingers crossed.


----------



## rami_m

schanop said:


> If there is such thing as a knife wizard, one may have been able to turn these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> into this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fingers crossed.



Wouldn't mind me some of that. Mate I am getting addicted to shigs.


----------



## Mute-on

You guys are killing me ... :wink:


----------



## schanop

A wizard has combined two knives into one, now am waiting for a fairy to fly the knife over. 



schanop said:


> If there is such thing as a knife wizard, one may have been able to turn these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> into this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fingers crossed.


----------



## rami_m

Well, here is what I got recently. One more to go


----------



## Dblant

Sugimoto 4007


----------



## mkriggen

:needpics


be well,
Mikey


----------



## Dblant

Sorry, I don't know how to upload pics.


----------



## Dblant

I will try to post pics. Sugimoto 4007


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

All this talk of cimiters and scimitars, so I went to the 'Bay and got one. A Dexter 32910 10 cimiter. Nicer than I expected. The rosewood handle is in very good shape. As expected, it arrived with no edge to speak of, but that's easily remedied.


----------



## dblnickels

This AXE I just received makes the Norwegian in me smile just a bit. It also makes the
vegetables and my sous chef's CCK tremble. That also makes me smile. Just a bit.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

dblnickels said:


> This AXE I just received makes the Norwegian in me smile just a bit. It also makes the
> vegetables and my sous chef's CCK tremble. That also makes me smile. Just a bit.



Nice. Very nice.


----------



## Anton

Glad this found a good home! enjoy 



dblnickels said:


> This AXE I just received makes the Norwegian in me smile just a bit. It also makes the
> vegetables and my sous chef's CCK tremble. That also makes me smile. Just a bit.


----------



## HHH Knives

This one is on its way to me!!  Im a lucky dog! Chef Large I think its Sushi time!!!

Ill post more pictures of this beauty once it arrives. STOKED!


----------



## WildBoar

Great score, Randy! Didn't I see that one at the ECG last Sunday?


----------



## HHH Knives

Yep! 
Same one!


----------



## cheflarge

OH MY GOODNESS!!! Sushi time it is! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dblant

Yaxell Gou 255mm



[/URL][/IMG] chef's knife.


----------



## XooMG

Shorter knives aren't always so popular around these parts, but I figured I'd share a snap of two new blades that seem like they'll suit me pretty well:





Carter 170mm and Shigefusa 180mm.

Another pic of the Carter; forgive the bad angle:


----------



## jsjs103121

Dblant said:


> I will try to post pics. Sugimoto 4007



Nice Sugi #7. 
If I'm to buy a new cleaver, that will be my choice for sure.


----------



## schanop

There is such thing as a knife fairy and a knife wizard. A wa kitaeji and a yo kasumi have turned into a yo kitaeji :lolsign:


----------



## The Edge

I actually really prefer shorter blades. Granted I just cook for myself or a few others, but they do well with single veg. Great looking knives. Looks like Carter has started to offer handles that don't need replacing. Not sure how I feel about that, as they were something that was fun to put something custom on.

Referring to the Carter and Shig.


----------



## CB1968

schanop said:


> There is such thing as a knife fairy and a knife wizard. A wa kitaeji and a yo kasumi have turned into a yo kitaeji :lolsign:



Nice score Chanop!!!


----------



## Matus

After first long consideration what knife to get, than after deciding that it is going to be a Carter funayuki - I have with some luck and patience picked up this one yesterday. 167mm Heel to tip, 47mm height at the heel, blade thickness of 1.6mm half way towards the tip, weight 114g. 

And while I know some may feel differently - I love the way the handle looks (and feels).





The first meal for the Funayuki - simple sauce for pasta.


----------



## XooMG

Matus said:


> After first long consideration what knife to get, than after deciding that it is going to be a Carter funayuki - I have with some luck and patience picked up this one yesterday. 167mm Heel to tip, 47mm height at the heel, blade thickness of 1.6mm half way towards the tip, weight 114g.
> 
> And while I know some may feel differently - I love the way the handle looks (and feels).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first meal for the Funayuki - simple sauce for pasta.


Nice catch. Mine is pretty close to yours; 170mm, 1.2mm at the stamp according to the site, and a bit flatter with a bit more angular tip...Mine seems a bit more santoku/bunka, and yours more funayuki/gyuto style. I'm a little surprised yours is almost 20g lighter than mine though.

I think I'm going to like mine.





Right up there in laser territory with my Takamura 180mm gyuto:


----------



## schanop

This one is for a friend, Takeo Murata blue #1 180mm Santoku


----------



## pkjames

my latest addition. i consider this as a pure luck! Shig Kitaeji gyuto 240mm. I also made a friction fit saya to go with it.


----------



## Mute-on

pkjames said:


> my latest addition. i consider this as a pure luck! Shig Kitaeji gyuto 240mm. I also made a friction fit saya to go with it.



Oh, I've been waiting to see this one :wink:

Congrats, James


----------



## pkjames

Mute-on said:


> Oh, I've been waiting to see this one :wink:
> 
> Congrats, James


i am sure its coming very soon


----------



## erikz

schanop said:


> This one is for a friend, Takeo Murata blue #1 180mm Santoku



I love the looks of this. Not a big fan of western handles, but the kuroichi finish on this one is very nice in combination with the western handle.


----------



## daddy yo yo

i just came back from the kitchen using one of my shigs. i had the choice between a 240mm kitaeji and a 210mm kasumi. this time, i grabbed for the 210mm kasumi and it made me grin!


----------



## Chuckles

Harner. Really nice. Very slight flex. Very thin tip. Very secure grip.


----------



## Boondocker

Thats a nice boning knife!


240mm Mizuno Tranjeno Hontanren series gyuto


----------



## brianh

Ealy paring with walnut handle.


----------



## 29palms

Chuckles that Harner is gorgeous.


----------



## Matus

29palms said:


> Chuckles that Harner is gorgeous.



We do agree on that one


----------



## mpukas

schanop said:


> There is such thing as a knife fairy and a knife wizard. A wa kitaeji and a yo kasumi have turned into a yo kitaeji :lolsign:



Nice Schanop!!! That's one of my unicorn knives right there. 

How long is it - 270? 

So, how did this happen? Did you sell off two other Shig's to fund this one? Was this a custom order? What was the lead time? Or... did you trade two other Shig's for this one f/ another owner? 

Regardless, it's a beauty. Very envious. :thumbsup:


----------



## schanop

It is 240mm, mpukas.

Huw got both of my two other Shigefusa gyutos and he holds on to yo-kasumi, and wa-kitaeji went to Rami.

This all happened before my luck struck stumbling upon this beauty from François Xavier of lapassiondescouteaux.fr . 

BTW, if the picture and weight is true, this one probably is a 270 with hand engraved kanji. http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/niigatabussan/item/35061/


----------



## Dave Kinogie

XooMG said:


> Shorter knives aren't always so popular around these parts, but I figured I'd share a snap of two new blades that seem like they'll suit me pretty well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carter 170mm and Shigefusa 180mm.
> 
> Another pic of the Carter; forgive the bad angle:


I love my 240mm + Gyuto's, but I'm with you, I also love a shorter blade for quick tasks and the such.

The 2 blades you have here specifically are on my short list to round out my collection over the next year or so, along with a stainless paring knife like an Ealy or Adam Marr. 

Just to confirm, your Shig is the Kasumi right? 

These are really nice man, congrats.


----------



## daveb

Sara's packaging always portends good things.







I'm developing a fondness for green boxes. This is the third.


----------



## daveb

Also delivered this week is the perfect GF knife. (Now I just have to find the perfect GF...)







Sucks to be a carrot at my house on new knife day.:cool2:


----------



## schanop

Whoah, that's a shiny Shig santoku.


----------



## XooMG

Dave Kinogie said:


> I love my 240mm + Gyuto's, but I'm with you, I also love a shorter blade for quick tasks and the such.
> 
> The 2 blades you have here specifically are on my short list to round out my collection over the next year or so, along with a stainless paring knife like an Ealy or Adam Marr.
> 
> Just to confirm, your Shig is the Kasumi right?
> 
> These are really nice man, congrats.


Thanks! Yeah, the Shigefusa is the kasumi model. I think the kitaeji models are cool, but it's quite a premium to pay. I was leaning toward a 165mm kurouchi santoku originally, but I think I'm going to like the 180 gyuto. My collection is really drifting to the 160-180mm range and in my kitchen, the size is almost perfect. I _think_ a 210mm is still useful to me for cabbage and other things that need a bit more edge, but a 180 is just more maneuverable and comfortable in my kitchen for my modest cooking output.


----------



## chefcomesback

It's raining shigs in down under .. It was painful to not have a shig gyuto after seeing so many threads about it .Well after maxims discount I grabbed a Kasumi 270 gyuto , now I get to talk about the clouds on the cladding or complain about the reactivity now 
On a side note the handle doesn't seem to be mounted as well as 210 mioroshi deba I had briefly , but I can live with that 





Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## schanop

I thought for a moment that you were going to grab the BIG one. Nice score :doublethumbsup:


----------



## cilucia

I posted these in the Korin subforum, but will RP them here  My first j-knife haul: 






Misono Molybdenum Peeling Knife, Korin Special Inox Orange Handle Gyutou (210mm), Togiharu Nickel Damascus Nakiri





I don't actually care for the Damascus style design, but I am loving the Nakiri a LOT. I stared at some sliced carrots today because the cross section looks so gorgeous (I should take a picture of that). I also love the orange handle on the Korin/Suisin ^^;


----------



## gunnerjohn

Group shot including my newest additions. The ITK and the Harner. Some others that I have shown and some that haven't been seen yet. Enjoy.


----------



## Guss2

gunnerjohn said:


> Group shot including my newest additions. The ITK and the Harner. Some others that I have shown and some that haven't been seen yet. Enjoy.



Wow, that's an amazing collection of knives. Congrats, Gary.


----------



## Anton

210 yo Shig Kitaeji 

Finally got a hold of one of these beauties, my crappy pictures are insulting as this thing is probably the most aesthetic knife I've held, and it performs even better. Will try to take better pics.


----------



## schanop

Nice score, Anton. From Rick, I presume.


----------



## CB1968

schanop said:


> Nice score, Anton. From Rick, I presume.



Yep


----------



## schanop

oke1: and it was from you earlier.


----------



## CB1968

schanop said:


> oke1: and it was from you earlier.



Yep


----------



## Anton

Well, thank you both!!


----------



## Vladimir




----------



## berko

which one is the new one


----------



## Matus

Vladimir said:


>



That is one serious single bevel Shigefusa collection


----------



## Lizzardborn

Sakai Yusuke in while 2, 240mm. She is good enough for me. Lets hope I am good enough for her.


----------



## tchan001

My Del-icious collection of stainless knives from Delbert Ealy. Yes, stainless damascus paring knife


----------



## jimbob

The wood on the suji is sweeet! Nice haul.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

That mini-nakiri is awesome. That's a knife no one needs that I know I'll still buy one day lol.


----------



## KVacc

My latest, Etzler chef knife. AEB-L, rockwell 63, Koa scales.


----------



## erikz

KVacc said:


> My latest, Etzler chef knife. AEB-L, rockwell 63, Koa scales.


Thats a beauty KVacc! Whats the blade length?


----------



## KVacc

erikz said:


> Thats a beauty KVacc! Whats the blade length?



Thanks. The cutting edge is a little over 9.75 inches (248 mm)


----------



## Boondocker

Mizuno after a couple weeks


----------



## Mr.Magnus

nice patina going on there


----------



## tchan001

My new Kato from maxim
Yoshiaki Fujiwara - &#33738;&#31452; Kikuryu (Chrysanthemum dragon) 240mm gyuto


----------



## erikz

Wow chan, that looks really really good! This detail doesnt really show on Maksim's site, happy to see you post this!


----------



## ggg16902002

My latest acquisition: Mizuno Tanrenjo DX (blue steel 2) Honyaki 360 Yanagiba


----------



## jimbob

Damn


----------



## batagor

niceeeee


----------



## 29palms

Art right there.


----------



## CoqaVin

Nice Yani! need to get me a mizuno


----------



## cheflarge

WOW!!!


----------



## BeerChef

ggg16902002 said:


> My latest acquisition: Mizuno Tanrenjo DX (blue steel 2) Honyaki 360 Yanagiba



Do you use this professionally? That's a monster yanagiba.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

That's not a normal new knife. Salty would be proud.


----------



## ggg16902002

BeerChef said:


> Do you use this professionally? That's a monster yanagiba.



No, it's for my collection.


----------



## ggg16902002

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> That's not a normal new knife. Salty would be proud.



I think he has the 390mm.


----------



## torbjÃ¶rn

A real beauty


----------



## Boondocker

do the tuna loins quiver in fear when they see that?


----------



## MowgFace

Three days from Denmark to California!

Thanks Maksim!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XooMG

MowgFace said:


> Three days from Denmark to California!
> 
> Thanks Maksim!!!


Sweet. Let us know how it cuts...I was deeply tempted by the 210, but can't justify it at the moment.


----------



## dmccurtis

Boondocker said:


> do the tuna loins quiver in fear when they see that?



My loins sure do.


----------



## MikeHL

Some oldies from ebay 

From the top

LF&C Chef
Clyde Chef
??? old rusty carbon slicer no markings, Anyone have a idea what it might be?


----------



## ejd53

A few not so oldies from Randy at HHH....:bliss:


----------



## heldentenor

WOW--that's gotta be my favorite set of knives from Randy, and among the most beautifully executed sets I've seen here from any maker.


----------



## cheflarge

What a set, Ed!!!!


----------



## deanb

WOW! Just WOW.


----------



## kevpenbanc

What the others said, plus an extra WOW !


----------



## Von blewitt

Not the best photo, and not in my possession yet, but I'm really excited about these 2
Gyuto is A2, the Suji is 52100 both with Cocobolo




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## daddy yo yo

Nice score! 

Probably it is the perspective but the gyuto looks huge...


----------



## Von blewitt

Both knives are around the 250mm mark


----------



## chefcomesback

Great score Huw , cant wait to get hands on mine


----------



## barramonday

Gee wiz Huw , you really must have the pimpingest kitchen knife collection in OZ


----------



## chefcomesback

barramonday said:


> Gee wiz Huw , you really must have the pimpingest kitchen knife collection in OZ



I am sure he will put a Kramer on here one day


----------



## Von blewitt

barramonday said:


> Gee wiz Huw , you really must have the pimpingest kitchen knife collection in OZ



To be fair I do also sell alot of the knives that I buy, I do keep the special ones though! 

You might recognise this one, its on its way back to me after a good amount of time away it picked up some new shoes while in NY




[/URL][/IMG]




chefcomesback said:


> I am sure he will put a Kramer on here one day


I hope so !


----------



## ejd53

Well, I hadn't intended to have all of these come in at the same time, but timing is everything as they say...


----------



## Anton

insane


----------



## jai

Holy **** thats crazy whats next a set of raders following burkes... your a madman


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Just received this from the amazing talented mr Catchside. 240 suji with buckeye burl and feather damascus like I've never seen. Absolutely amazing design. It is highly polished so the photos don't do it justice.


----------



## ejd53

jai said:


> Holy **** thats crazy whats next a set of raders following burkes... your a madman



um....:crazy:...:goodpost: Awww...you guessed.


----------



## ejd53

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Just received this from the amazing talented mr Catchside. 240 suji with buckeye burl and feather damascus like I've never seen. Absolutely amazing design. It is highly polished so the photos don't do it justice.
> View attachment 23888
> View attachment 23889
> View attachment 23886
> View attachment 23887
> View attachment 23890



Stunning! That burl is spectacular.


----------



## Anton

today's posts explain why things have been so quite lately...


----------



## cheflarge

ED......... Bring me a shrubbery! I want a shrubbery..... nee... nee... nee!


----------



## brainsausage

ejd53 said:


> um....:crazy:...:goodpost: Awww...you guessed.



I've been following the progress of these on Instagram. Figured it was going to one of the local knuts...


----------



## brainsausage

ggg16902002 said:


> My latest acquisition: Mizuno Tanrenjo DX (blue steel 2) Honyaki 360 Yanagiba



This requires many more pics.


----------



## Derek Swanson

Fits snug in my wallet and invisible to the TSA. Stainless clad Hitatchi White #1.


----------



## XooMG

Derek Swanson said:


> View attachment 23895
> 
> Fits snug in my wallet and invisible to the TSA. Stainless clad Hitatchi White #1.


***message recorded for further analysis***


----------



## rami_m

Derek Swanson said:


> View attachment 23895
> 
> Fits snug in my wallet and invisible to the TSA. Stainless clad Hitatchi White #1.



I have no idea what I am looking at.


----------



## TheOneHawk

That's a blade you can sneak onto a plane. Why you would want to do that is beyond me, but eh.


----------



## rami_m

TheOneHawk said:


> That's a blade you can sneak onto a plane. Why you would want to do that is beyond me, but eh.



Maybe you need to prep dinner midflight


----------



## Timthebeaver

Derek Swanson said:


> View attachment 23895
> 
> Fits snug in my wallet and invisible to the TSA. Stainless clad Hitatchi White #1.



Seek professional help.


----------



## erikz

Derek Swanson said:


> View attachment 23895
> 
> Fits snug in my wallet and invisible to the TSA. Stainless clad Hitatchi White #1.


Hope you're kidding...


----------



## Matus

Derek Swanson said:


> View attachment 23895
> 
> Fits snug in my wallet and invisible to the TSA. Stainless clad Hitatchi White #1.



Not sure about the invisibility. TSA will see that the wallet absorbs too much and may ask about it. Then you may get in trouble. Let us know once you've tried it  - in the case that you will be allowed to access internet :laugh:


----------



## zoze

Matus said:


> Not sure about the invisibility. TSA will see that the wallet absorbs too much and may ask about it. Then you may get in trouble. Let us know once you've tried it  - in the case that you will be allowed to access internet :laugh:



NSA should now by now anyways.


----------



## Lizzardborn

Its cute. Harmless but cute. If you want to kill someone on a plane - the charging brick of the laptop will make an awesome flail. Or the laptop itself.

And why did you decide it was invisible?


----------



## Derek Swanson

Hopefully unlikely to use it on a plane. I often don't check luggage when I fly, but I hate being knifeless while on travel. To TSA this looks like any other credit card now bring made of stainless steel (which can also be sharpened).


----------



## Ruso

Please say hello once in Guantanamo  I would not joke with the arses that TSA are.


----------



## mhpr262

I wouldn't try to smuggle that onto a plane, seriously ... it might be good weapon though if someone tries to mug you. he demands your credit card, you take out that thing and in a swift motion swipe it through his face or the tendons of the hand he is holding his weapon in.

I have always been interested in knives and before it was kitchen knives it was military and fighting knives ... did a bit of research into street fighting and knife fighting too and thought myself very badass :biggrin: 

Some people actually do carry sth like that, two old credit cards glued together, both with one corner cut off, and a carpet cutter blade glued between them and sticking out where the cut off corner is. Like this:

_____________________________________
I 
I 
I 
I 
I 
I 
I 
/////////////___________________________


The //////////// being the carpet cutter blade.


----------



## mkriggen

A couple from B/S/T (and both from down under)...

270 Yoshikane SLD suji.





210 Konosuke Fujiyama white #2 gyuto




Be well,
Mikey


----------



## erikz

Nice pair Mikey!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Nice 210 Kono what kind of wa you thinking about?


----------



## mkriggen

keithsaltydog said:


> Nice 210 Kono what kind of wa you thinking about?


Not sure yet. I'm leaning toward some buckeye, but I also have some straight grain Philippine ebony with nice color. Or maybe I'll use something really original, like amboyna:whistling:.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Dave Kinogie

XooMG said:


> ***message recorded for further analysis***



:laugh:


----------



## ejd53

Just a couple of things from Michael Rader:


----------



## V1P

ejd53 said:


> Just a couple of things from Michael Rader:



Wow wow, very nice Raders. That handles and hamon are outstanding.


----------



## ejd53

I love them. The handles are figured Koa and the Blades are W2.


----------



## erikz

ejd53 said:


> I love them. The handles are figured Koa and the Blades are W2.



Jealous. They are very good looking. How are those handles fitting your hands?


----------



## ejd53

So far, no complaints. Michael has been using this pattern for quite a while and it seems pretty well liked.


----------



## jai

Awesome man. Didnt you just buy some catchsides and hhh knives. Or was that someone else hah. If it was you thats insane timing.


----------



## ejd53

It was me. The timing was just unusual that they all showed up at the same time. They were actually ordered months apart.


----------



## Anton

I just can't imagine having all those in front on me,; I think I'll become ADD all at once in that instant


----------



## erickso1

Just picked up my first odc. It is replacing my cutco petite until I get a new chef knife. One for me, one for the brother in law. Forgecraft 11" utility, new Central American Bocote handles.


----------



## Mrmnms

V1P said:


> Wow wow, very nice Raders. That handles and hamon are outstanding.


. 3 outstanding sets Ed. So cool. Have you used them all?


----------



## chefwatson

Looks like Murray has been busy... just picked this up this morning!


----------



## ejd53

Very sexy. 
:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Anton

230mm integral, custom profile; asymmetric 
Ironwood with brass and piano keys from 1899 Steinway


----------



## jai

Nice man love the ironwood.


----------



## JBroida

Anton said:


> 230mm integral, custom profile; asymmetric
> Ironwood with brass and piano keys from 1899 Steinway



hey... can you bring this monday night? really want to see it in person. Looks amazing


----------



## marc4pt0

Very nice Bloodroot!


----------



## cheflarge

GULP!!! lus1:


----------



## 29palms

Anton - that's a really delicious looking knife.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Gotta love Bloodroot. They are under rated. I have two new ones first is a DT 270 composite carbon damascus.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

The 2nd is a Shig 230 kasumi boning knife. From Maxim. Still need to put rope on the handle.







I know these pics are bad even for me. The DT especially doesn't get justice in these photos. It might be the most stunning damascus I've ever seen in person. My best friend is a photographer and is going to properly photograph all my knives in exchange for re finishing her coffee table. When she does I will post proper
Pics in my gallery. My apologies. The two where particularly hard to to capture. The contrast between the jigne and hagne on the Shig doesn't get justice either.


----------



## jai

Is that shig really a 230mm blade looks small like 150-180mm


----------



## Nmko

Damn Chuck, that DT is gorgeous! the handle looks a lot like the Hattori HD octagonal that Fish converted.

How are you finding the shig boner?, i was heavily tempted to pull the trigger on it.


----------



## cheflarge

Off the hook DT, Chuck, way cool damascus.


----------



## Benuser

6 and 10" Nogent slicers, NOS by Thiers-Issard


----------



## berko

nice sabatiers! i would love to try that small one.


----------



## Benuser

BDL about the 6":

http://www.cookfoodgood.com/?p=409


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

jai said:


> Is that shig really a 230mm blade looks small like 150-180mm



130 sorry


----------



## WildBoar

Sweet! Can't wait to see that DT in person!


----------



## Anton

ChuckTheButcher said:


> The 2nd is a Shig 230 kasumi boning knife. From Maxim. Still need to put rope on the handle.
> View attachment 24057
> View attachment 24056
> View attachment 24055
> View attachment 24058
> View attachment 24059
> 
> 
> I know these pics are bad even for me. The DT especially doesn't get justice in these photos. It might be the most stunning damascus I've ever seen in person. My best friend is a photographer and is going to properly photograph all my knives in exchange for re finishing her coffee table. When she does I will post proper
> Pics in my gallery. My apologies. The two where particularly hard to to capture. The contrast between the jigne and hagne on the Shig doesn't get justice either.



Saw this in Seattle. I realized Pictures would never work for this kind of knives


----------



## malexthekid

Not to everyone's taste I know, but I really love how it looks.


----------



## Reede

malexthekid said:


> Not to everyone's taste I know, but I really love how it looks.




First pic it almost looks like the handle is the same material as the blade, just with a little color added. Pretty cool. Over the top, but cool. Abalone? Synthetic or real?


----------



## malexthekid

Reede said:


> First pic it almost looks like the handle is the same material as the blade, just with a little color added. Pretty cool. Over the top, but cool. Abalone? Synthetic or real?



Real, he uses some sort of resin to build up the bulk between the tang and the shell.


----------



## James

Just picked up a new one at the post office today. Jon really doesn't fail to impress. 

Gengetsu semi-stainless 240














Last picture is the spine shot at the tip...crazy thin imo


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Wow! That does look crazy thin.


----------



## skiajl6297

Wow. That looks absurdly foil thin.


----------



## James

I used it for dinner prep today and the tip is quite a bit sturdier than it looks. A little bit of flex, but nothing too major.


----------



## Von blewitt

I was going to ask how it was to use, I bet its an onion slayer


----------



## Mikael

[br][br]

[br][br]

Hide 180mm deba White#1 and Hide 300mm yanagiba Blue#1


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Nice! I've been eye balling that deba for a while.


----------



## cheflarge

Couple of beauties, that's for sure! &#128521;


----------



## Mikael

JBroida said:


> the picture is a little fuzzy, but i'm almost positive that the deba is white #2, since it seems to say that on the back of the blade... just FYI



Now when you tell me i think it says something and 3. How will this affect the preformance?


----------



## JBroida

nope... i misread it. Could totally be white #1... the fuzzier picture looked more like &#30333;&#20108;

my bad


----------



## XooMG

Mikael said:


> Now when you tell me i think it says something and 3. How will this affect the preformance?


Doesn't it just say &#26997;&#19978;? Not an indication of steel.


----------



## JBroida

XooMG said:


> Doesn't it just say &#26997;&#19978;? Not an indication of steel.



yup... the first picture was really blurry and i misread... see here:
http://forumbilder.se/DDE63/dsc-0095.jpg


----------



## Ruso

Nothing special. Hiromoto AS gyuto 180mm.
I always was eyeballing it, and since he stopped the production it was time to buy.


----------



## Benuser

Ruso said:


> Nothing special. Hiromoto AS gyuto 180mm.
> I always was eyeballing it, and since he stopped the production it was time to buy.


A simple beauty.


----------



## brainsausage

Ruso said:


> Nothing special. Hiromoto AS gyuto 180mm.
> I always was eyeballing it, and since he stopped the production it was time to buy.



Just picked up a 240 for one of my cooks. Heftier than what I was expecting(which is a good thing IMO). Might have to pick one up for myself.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Yep. Picked up a 210 gyuto and 150 petty myself.


----------



## easy13

Grabbed a 240, been using it the last two days, trip down memory lane. Perfect amount of heft like I remember and the joy of watching the patina fill in on the edge as the day went by is timeless. A classic


----------



## Von blewitt

Custom ordered Mizuno Tanrenjo Hontranten Blue #2 Gyuto, I special ordered this through Koki with the same grind as the Suminagashi line, it came out really well, and the F&F is the best I've seen on a mizuno that I've had, nicely rounded & polished spine & choil, and very even finish, horizontal polish.
Here it is pictured with my newly rehandled DX Honyaki



[/URL][/IMG]

Koki seemed to like it, as he told me he will start offering these on his site.


----------



## dmccurtis

Beautiful, both of them. I've not handled the suminagashi line, what's the grind like in comparison to the normal hontanren? Mizuno hontanren is one of my favourite knives, I'd love to hear the difference.


----------



## labor of love

dmccurtis said:


> Beautiful, both of them. I've not handled the suminagashi line, what's the grind like in comparison to the normal hontanren? Mizuno hontanren is one of my favourite knives, I'd love to hear the difference.



Yeah Im curious if there is any difference in grind between suminagashi and hontanren too. I was less than impressed with honanren grinds Ive seen in the past.


----------



## Von blewitt

The pics of regular Hontranten on the JCK site it seems to have the wide secondary bevel, i haven't used the standard one, but I got a chance to play with a Suminagashi and its a real performer, convexed from spine to edge on the right side, and flatter on the left, convexed towards the edge. Pretty thin at the edge. Quite nimble at around 180g.


----------



## dmccurtis

That sounds similar to mine, then, which is an older hontanren. At 270, though, mine's a bit heavier. From what I can gather, the wide bevel on new hontanren is the result of a new style of polishing, rather than a new grind. There is a transition in the grind, but it's soft, rather than sharp like a Heiji.


----------



## Timthebeaver

I remember there being some discussion about whether the wide bevel was cosmetic or not. The "new" version certainly looks different from the old Hontanren knives (most notably popularised by Curtis).

This version superficially resembles an old-school Mizuno.


----------



## dmccurtis

The new one I've seen was ground similarly to the old one I have, albeit a little thinner. To put it another way, they both have a wide secondary bevel with a soft shoulder, but on new ones the bevel is differentially polished, where the old ones were polished continually with the face of the blade. The same kinds of polish style can be seen on some Konosuke Fujiyama.


----------



## XooMG

Zakuri 150mm funayuki (4th from top, rough spine)




I like to think of these knives as projects...you spend $30-45 and get an 85%-finished knife, and a few hours of work put into it brings it to a level where it isn't horribly out of place next to a Carter. That's pretty cool.


----------



## CoqaVin

__,__,Takamura,__,Zakuri, Zakuri, Carter, Shig?, Zakuri I am trying to become better at recognizing knives


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

CoqaVin said:


> __,__,Takamura,__,Zakuri, Zakuri, Carter, Shig?, Zakuri I am trying to become better at recognizing knives



sakai yusuke, shigefusa, takamura, carter, zakuri, zakuri, carter, kato, zakuri


----------



## XooMG

CoqaVin said:


> __,__,Takamura,__,Zakuri, Zakuri, Carter, Shig?, Zakuri I am trying to become better at recognizing knives


Yusuke, Shigefusa, Takamura, Carter, Zakuri, Zakuri, Carter, Kato, Zakuri. Lots of Zakuri, but it's hard to help myself cuz they're cheap and rewarding if the grinds are OK.



icanhaschzbrgr said:


> sakai yusuke, shigefusa, takamura, carter, zakuri, zakuri, carter, kato, zakuri


OK you beat me at my own knives.


----------



## CoqaVin

hmmm I am thinking of getting a Zakuri for cleaning pismo's and portioning them, you think they would do well if used primarily for that?


----------



## XooMG

CoqaVin said:


> hmmm I am thinking of getting a Zakuri for cleaning pismo's and portioning them, you think they would do well if used primarily for that?


I've no such experience, so I'm terribly unqualified for a recommendation there. Sorry!


----------



## CoqaVin

ok quick question then, can it be as nimble as a Honesuki? or is it a big blade? and does it get wicked sharp is all I need to know sir


----------



## XooMG

They do get wicked sharp, though I recommend polishing the bevel.

They are very nimble knives but they do tend to be tall (the 150mm is 43mm tall)...a sabaki, rather than a thin funayuki, seems to be a better match for a honesuki's tasks, but I'm no expert.


----------



## CoqaVin

XooMG said:


> They do get wicked sharp, though I recommend polishing the bevel.
> 
> They are very nimble knives but they do tend to be tall (the 150mm is 43mm tall)...a sabaki, rather than a thin funayuki, seems to be a better match for a honesuki's tasks, but I'm no expert.



hmmmmmm, we need Jon's expertise


----------



## berko

get the zakuri, the steel is great.


----------



## cheflarge

Coqavin:

You might want to check out an Ajikiri single bevel. I just purchased a 120mm from JNS and it is an absolute pismo distroyer!


----------



## vai777

Hbeernink said:


> this just in....



SICK!!!!


----------



## vai777

marc4pt0 said:


> I highly recommend William Catchside's custom work. I've been wanting one for some time and finally was able grab this guy. Got some heft to it (there's something to be said about feeling what you pay for), cuts like a dream and is just dead sexy. I repolished and re-etched it and just gotta say, f me. What a great way to treat myself!




Nicest knife I've seen in a LONG time.


----------



## vai777

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> I wanted to try Konosuke Fujiyama for a long time and couldn't resist when I saw this Kono petty blade on CKTG site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a beautiful block of African Bubinga from Burl Source arrived in the same package. Impeccable wood and impeccable finish on Konosuke with polished (not just rounded) spine and choil.



AWESOME


----------



## vai777

ggg16902002 said:


> My latest acquisition: Mizuno Tanrenjo DX (blue steel 2) Honyaki 360 Yanagiba




HO LY SHITE!!!!!


----------



## dmccurtis

vai777 said:


> HO LY SHITE!!!!!



I'd think that would seem run of the mill to you.


----------



## vai777

dmccurtis said:


> I'd think that would seem run of the mill to you.



LOL... Most I ever spent on a knife was like 2k (probably a little under that)... that thing has to be 5k or more


----------



## vai777

dmccurtis said:


> I'd think that would seem run of the mill to you.



Also when I first saw it and posted I thought it was a Suisin Dreamcraft... it is a Mizuno...but still


----------



## dmccurtis

vai777 said:


> LOL... Most I ever spent on a knife was like 2k (probably a little under that)... that thing has to be 5k or more



More.


----------



## mkriggen

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> sakai yusuke, shigefusa, takamura, carter, zakuri, zakuri, carter, kato, zakuri



Show off:rasberry:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

mkriggen said:


> Show off:rasberry:


Yeah a bit of cheating from my side, since I talked to XooMG before and knew exactly what those knives are


----------



## vai777

dmccurtis said:


> More.



yeah that's what I was thinking... wouldn't be surprised if it were 5 figures


----------



## chefcomesback

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/24558981

Just ordered this from aframes , looks like a yoshi sld , see how it is when it comes in


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Von blewitt

Yep, as I understand the knives are made by the youngest of the 3 brothers who make yoshikane


----------



## Benuser

Any idea of its width?


----------



## chefcomesback

It looked tall from the pictures , will post specs when I receive it


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## glestain

chefcomesback said:


> http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/24558981
> 
> Just ordered this from aframes , looks like a yoshi sld , see how it is when it comes in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum



Tell us how it perform after use it.


----------



## chefcomesback

glestain said:


> Tell us how it perform after use it.



I will , personally I like sanjo style 270mm gyutos with 55 mm height at the heel , thick spine , no flex but thin behind the edge and at the tip with 250-270gr weight. Seeing this and knowing they do good job with under appreciated a2 and d2 steels in San mai style I am really looking forward for this . Please take my review accordingly 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## CB1968

chefcomesback said:


> I will , personally I like sanjo style 270mm gyutos with 55 mm height at the heel , thick spine , no flex but thin behind the edge and at the tip with 250-270gr weight. Seeing this and knowing they do good job with under appreciated a2 and d2 steels in San mai style I am really looking forward for this . Please take my review accordingly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum



Looks nice Mert, look forward to the review


----------



## stereo.pete

Well, you may have seen pictures of this knife before but she just landed on my doorstep last week. Thanks to Randy for making such a beautiful knife!


----------



## vai777

stereo.pete said:


> Well, you may have seen pictures of this knife before but she just landed on my doorstep last week. Thanks to Randy for making such a beautiful knife!



wow... who is the maker?


----------



## stereo.pete

vai777 said:


> wow... who is the maker?



Randy from HHH Custom Knives.


----------



## Dave Martell

That's a beauty there Pete :cool2:


----------



## erikz

Randy showing incredible skills! Enjoy your new blade pete!


----------



## Pcol2000

I just learned how to post pics, so not my newest knife buy, but I am loving my ealy nakiri and paring


----------



## rami_m

A small thing came in mail. Sorry for bad photo


----------



## Chefu

WOW fantastic knife. You Aussies seem to always get the best blades! Congrats mate........


----------



## V1P

Del's damascus, Marko's damascus, eye candy overload!


I see, I like, I cut.


----------



## rami_m

You wana see thin?


----------



## chefcomesback

Knife envy Rami ..


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## dream816

wow ... very beautiful knives ...


----------



## vai777

NICE!!!!


----------



## 29palms

That's nice - love Marko's work


----------



## schanop

rami_m said:


> You wana see thin?



Nice, and you have started modifying the handle already, coooool.


----------



## rami_m

Oops, it's more me trying to protect it.


----------



## greasedbullet

Nothing too original but I can't wait to use it.
Suisin Inox Honyaki 210mm from JKI.


----------



## stereo.pete

Pcol2000 said:


> I just learned how to post pics, so not my newest knife buy, but I am loving my ealy nakiri and paring



I'm loving that Del Damascus!


----------



## steg

since this site was recently blocked at work for "weapons" I'm late in uploading my latest procurement, my Masakage Yuki Nakiri


----------



## jsjs103121

rami_m said:


> A small thing came in mail. Sorry for bad photo



Rami, now I know why you didn't get anything from Huw's recent sales.


----------



## erickso1

Thanks to HHHKnives for the smooth transaction. I've had it for a couple hours, haven't used it yet, but I love it.

Per his description


> CKC cleaver with a Fish Handle. I believe it to be Hawaiian Mango with buffalo furrele. And a cool Paua Shell piece on each side of the handle.
> Specs are 240mm on the edge. Approx 95mm tall at the heel and goes to 98mm at midway and then back to 95mm at the front. Spine is approx 3mm thick above the heel tapering to 1mm thick at the spine near the front of the blade.


----------



## marc4pt0

stereo.pete said:


> I'm loving that Del Damascus!



It looks like a cartoon or comic book art in this picture. Great looking work once again, Del.


----------



## dream816

Sorry for the crappy iphone pictures .... some new toys


----------



## CoqaVin

dream816 said:


> Sorry for the crappy iphone pictures .... some new toys



What are those?


----------



## dream816

dream816 said:


> Sorry for the crappy iphone pictures .... some new toys



Sorry ... Konosuke white # 1 150 mm petty and 210 gyuto

masamoto sohonten blue # 2 300 mm mirror honyaki yanagiba


----------



## vai777

those Konosukes are cool.... that Masamoto is LEGENDARY!!!!!!


----------



## CoqaVin

Konosukes kanji is always like that?


----------



## vai777

Gesshin Uraku 165MM SKD Santoku


----------



## Keith Sinclair

CoqaVin said:


> Konosukes kanji is always like that?



I have the White #2 and the Fujiyama Blue#2. The white has a thinner relief kanji. The higher end Fujiyama has a thicker kanji as in those knives.


----------



## Brad Gibson

I have a ginsan fujiyama and a white 2 fujiyama. the white 2 one is almost double stamped it is not that high of quality and the ginsan has clearly been hand etched and is beautiful. I am fairly certain the kanji will change depending on the type of knife and the size of the knife rather than the steel. But konosuke says that the fujiyama series is from their best "blacksmiths" plural. So who knows what each different guy is doing to their knives.


----------



## CoqaVin

thanks for the explanation Brad


----------



## chefcomesback

The gyuto arrived , Initial impressions all positive , will post a review once I get enough usage out if it 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## CoqaVin

what is that chefcomesback? it has a wicked mirror polish on it


----------



## larrybard

Masashi?


----------



## chefcomesback

CoqaVin said:


> what is that chefcomesback? it has a wicked mirror polish on it





larrybard said:


> Masashi?



It is masashi kobo I got from aframes, it is described as semi mirror polish but I can clearly see my bald spot from the reflection  came with a friction fit saya too


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## vai777

Kohetsu 240MM HAP40 Gyuto



















































Konosuke HD2 300MM Sujihiki


----------



## Ruso

Cool buys,
I would really appreciate a review of Kohetsu 240MM HAP40 at later date. Wonder how does it compare to other PM knives.


----------



## daddy yo yo

@vai777: please post your comparison impressions of the Kohetsu HAP40 against the Akifusa SRS15! Could be interesting!


----------



## vai777

daddy yo yo said:


> @vai777: please post your comparison impressions of the Kohetsu HAP40 against the Akifusa SRS15! Could be interesting!



yeah I will.... gotta put some miles on it though. I will say this, it sharpened up just as well as SRS-15. The handle on this knife is larger, much larger. Nice FF overall (small gap in handle fit). Decent grind.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Yes interested on your impressions after using it a while. Looks to be rather heavy at 8.4 0z., but that is not a bad thing as long as the grind is good. Bruce what do you use sharpening it? 65Hrt. I have sharpened 61,62,63 quite a bit, 65 is pretty hard.

A guy I taught sharpening to bought the Kohetsu AS. I sharpened it, had a nice grind on it. Seems like a good blade to me, he has been using it at work as his main knife. It is Wa handle.


----------



## mkriggen

I recently decided that I wanted to add an 800x stone to my lineup. I emailed Jon at JKI and asked him if he could get me a King 800, he said no problem. I just got it and figured I'd share...





Did I mention that it was a little larger then normal?


With full size Kitayama for comparison...






Be well,
Mikey


----------



## mkriggen

I also recently got this from Jon...


Zakuri 150mm sabaki




Be well,
Mikey


----------



## vai777

keithsaltydog said:


> Yes interested on your impressions after using it a while. Looks to be rather heavy at 8.4 0z., but that is not a bad thing as long as the grind is good. Bruce what do you use sharpening it? 65Hrt. I have sharpened 61,62,63 quite a bit, 65 is pretty hard.
> 
> A guy I taught sharpening to bought the Kohetsu AS. I sharpened it, had a nice grind on it. Seems like a good blade to me, he has been using it at work as his main knife. It is Wa handle.



the grind is nice... for sharpening I find the Shapton glass stones to be the easiest to get good results with on hard stainless... also have some choseras.


----------



## heldentenor

Newest in the most generous sense of the word; I bought the Rader and the yanagiba more than a year ago.

From left to right: 

Kaneshige ginsanko 240mm ai-deba 
Ichimonji Kichikuni Blue #1 270mm yanagiba
Nenox 210mm gyuto
Michael Rader 52100 75mm parer (handle is koa with inlaid blackwood)


----------



## dream816

heldentenor said:


> Newest in the most generous sense of the word; I bought the Rader and the yanagiba more than a year ago.
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> Kaneshige ginsanko 240mm ai-deba
> Ichimonji Kichikuni Blue #1 270mm yanagiba
> Nenox 210mm gyuto
> Michael Rader 52100 75mm parer (handle is koa with inlaid blackwood)



that's a huge deba ... you must be dealing with fish > 4 kg?


----------



## heldentenor

dream816 said:


> that's a huge deba ... you must be dealing with fish > 4 kg?



I wish. I bought this knife because I wanted to check out a deba, but hardly ever get larger whole fish here in Minnesota. I'll probably hang on to it, but yes, it's too big for me to use regularly.


----------



## Benuser

Carbon carving knife by Thiers-Issard for theinvisibleedge.co.uk
here next to a NOS TI Nogent slicer.


----------



## mkriggen

Can't see pic


----------



## daveb

Ntxt


----------



## Derek Swanson

Anyone know whose mark this is?


----------



## Derek Swanson

Never mind.


----------



## Anton

All the say is true...

Burke San Mai
240
Perfect balance
Glides and bites 
Wasn't sure about horn, but this stuff feels and looks great 
Perfect fit handle 
Could cut with this for hours 
Pictures don't do justice


----------



## Von blewitt

Anton said:


> All the say is true...
> 
> Burke San Mai
> 240
> Perfect balance
> Glides and bites
> Wasn't sure about horn, but this stuff feels and looks great
> Perfect fit handle
> Could cut with this for hours
> Pictures don't do justice



Snap



[/URL][/IMG]

And hopefully by the end of the week this one



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Anton

Show off...


----------



## Anton

Not your average boning knife 

Bloodroot blades 
It's O1 at HRC 60 and differentially tempered. Strong distal taper and moderate flex. 
Handle is Mark's Claro walnut


----------



## MowgFace

Thats looking like a "Bonesuki"

Mowgs


----------



## Chefu

That is quite a nice knife. Bloodroot is doing some really great looking knives. Have you had a chance to put it through it's paces yet?


----------



## jimbob

Shig 210 yo gyuto, kato 220 suji, honesuki and 240 dragon gyuto. Woops!


----------



## Mute-on

Hell yes :doublethumbsup:

Nice one, mate!


----------



## schanop

Nice to have you on Shig yo band wagon.


----------



## jimbob

Absolutely. Bolster way thinner than I imagined, pinch grip works great. 300 yo suji? Ok then...


----------



## schanop

You're kidding... that'd be awesome.


----------



## batagor

Holding that Shig making me want that knife even more, damn you James!!!
Let me know when you get bored of it :thumbsup:


----------



## Mute-on

jimbob said:


> Absolutely. Bolster way thinner than I imagined, pinch grip works great.



That was my first impression, too  Feels very natural in hand.


----------



## CoqaVin

jimbob said:


> Absolutely. Bolster way thinner than I imagined, pinch grip works great. 300 yo suji? Ok then...


that honesuki looks bad ass


----------



## CB1968

Bloodroot 250mm integral
Black Walnut with brass and antler
Asymmetric convex grind 
01 at HRC63


----------



## rami_m

Harners


----------



## Chefu

Those Harners look great. Are those the new ones he just got done making?


----------



## mistascoopa

CB1968 said:


> Bloodroot 250mm integral
> Black Walnut with brass and antler
> Asymmetric convex grind
> 01 at HRC63





Bloodroot is doing some pretty amazing looking blades. This one in particular looks absolutely stunning. I hope it performs as well as it looks.

:ubersexy:


----------



## rami_m

Chefu said:


> Those Harners look great. Are those the new ones he just got done making?



Yep


----------



## XooMG

rami_m said:


> Yep


Congrats, glad to see them. Mine is still a ways off, I think.


----------



## stereo.pete

mistascoopa said:


> Bloodroot is doing some pretty amazing looking blades. This one in particular looks absolutely stunning. I hope it performs as well as it looks.
> 
> :ubersexy:



Trust me, they perform incredibly well. Luke is making some world class at some insane prices.


----------



## stereo.pete

rami_m said:


> Harners



Love those Harners!


----------



## TDj

I was in the market for my first carbon steel knife (my go-to is a 270 Stefan-rehandled Konosuke) and was crushed to find out that hiromoto is slowing down on production - as long as I've been following along with the forums (FF, KF, and KKF), Hiromoto was always the "go to". I was really hoping to get my hands on an a clad Hiro Shiro to have it thinned, re-handled and etched by JKS - but couldn't quite find the size I wanted (240 or 270). I managed to get my hands on this, however:





It's not my photo (thank you to the seller for providing it) - it's still on the way to me right now: 240 rehandled (Stefan) solid Hiro Shiro. I'm hoping it'll quell the need to acquire more knives for at least a few years (just when I thought I got out of knives ... I get sucked back in a year or so later!)


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice score Terry


----------



## easy13

Haburn "Tall Petty", "Mini Gyuto" .... Height - 36mm, Was done with work by the time I got it today, haven't had a chance to put it through the paces 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chefu

TDj said:


> I was in the market for my first carbon steel knife (my go-to is a 270 Stefan-rehandled Konosuke) and was crushed to find out that hiromoto is slowing down on production - as long as I've been following along with the forums (FF, KF, and KKF), Hiromoto was always the "go to". I was really hoping to get my hands on an a clad Hiro Shiro to have it thinned, re-handled and etched by JKS - but couldn't quite find the size I wanted (240 or 270). I managed to get my hands on this, however:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my photo (thank you to the seller for providing it) - it's still on the way to me right now: 240 rehandled (Stefan) solid Hiro Shiro. I'm hoping it'll quell the need to acquire more knives for at least a few years (just when I thought I got out of knives ... I get sucked back in a year or so later!)



Man, I hardly even look at the blade. Stefan's handle is so beautiful!


----------



## mistascoopa

TDj said:


> I was in the market for my first carbon steel knife (my go-to is a 270 Stefan-rehandled Konosuke) and was crushed to find out that hiromoto is slowing down on production - as long as I've been following along with the forums (FF, KF, and KKF), Hiromoto was always the "go to". I was really hoping to get my hands on an a clad Hiro Shiro to have it thinned, re-handled and etched by JKS - but couldn't quite find the size I wanted (240 or 270). I managed to get my hands on this, however:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my photo (thank you to the seller for providing it) - it's still on the way to me right now: 240 rehandled (Stefan) solid Hiro Shiro. I'm hoping it'll quell the need to acquire more knives for at least a few years (just when I thought I got out of knives ... I get sucked back in a year or so later!)




How that is some quality wood. Any idea what materials were used in the handle?


----------



## MAS4T0

Mizuno

https://flic.kr/p/oLcZPL


----------



## MAS4T0

Mizuno


----------



## rami_m

Nice.


----------



## CB1968

MAS4T0 said:


> Mizuno


Suminagashi, nice score Mark you will love that knife!!!


----------



## MAS4T0

CB1968 said:


> Suminagashi, nice score Mark you will love that knife!!!



Thanks David and Rami, it is an awesome knife.

It was a custom order, I'm pretty sure it's the only truly left handed one of these ever made and as such it took almost a year from order to delivery.


----------



## CB1968

MAS4T0 said:


> Thanks David and Rami, it is an awesome knife.
> 
> It was a custom order, I'm pretty sure it's the only truly left handed one of these ever made and as such it took almost a year from order to delivery.


Nice mate, I love mine right up there with one of my fav knives, for such a thin knife they have really nailed the geometry and food release, awesome score!!


----------



## TDj

mistascoopa said:


> How that is some quality wood. Any idea what materials were used in the handle?


The seller told me it was Kukui Nut for the wood and blonde buffalo horn for the ferrule and cap ... but I guess Stefan would know best.


----------



## apicius9

TDj said:


> The seller told me it was Kukui Nut for the wood and blonde buffalo horn for the ferrule and cap ... but I guess Stefan would know best.



That sounds about right. Picture is very small, but I think I added red fiber spacers to that one to get more contrast between the materials. Not much spalted kukui nut out there. The wood is extremely light in its natural state and in this cross-cut pattern breaks very easily during stabilizing. I killed a number of pieces by trying to break them intentionally to make sure they were crack-free - which they were not... I think there is only one full piece left plus a few shorter ones for ferrules. That will be it, no more. 

BTW, lots of really nice knives here lately...

Stefan


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Stefan,

Here are some larger images of the handle.









Rick


----------



## apicius9

Thanks, Rick. So it's red & black fiber spacers, obviously.

Stefan


----------



## vai777

Ruso said:


> Cool buys,
> I would really appreciate a review of Kohetsu 240MM HAP40 at later date. Wonder how does it compare to other PM knives.



Ok.. had the HAP40 for a while... I have to say, it is the real deal. If you like the look of the Kohetsu knives better than the Akifusa, you don't have to worry about the steel at all. Even at HRC 65-66 it is pretty easy to sharpen, gets just as sharp as SRS-15 and holds an edge just as long as the Akifusa. I really can't think of a drawback to the knife. I would only give a slight edge to the Akifusa because it is what I am used to, and mine has been thinned an enormous amount so it is going to cut better as the Kohetsu is still in it's factory grind.


----------



## mc2442

easy13 said:


> Haburn "Tall Petty", "Mini Gyuto" .... Height - 36mm, Was done with work by the time I got it today, haven't had a chance to put it through the paces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I just got a paring knife that must have been made in the same batch with this, handle looks the same.


----------



## clayton

rami_m said:


> Harners




how long in is the mini Gyuto on top? Nice knives!


----------



## daddy yo yo

vai777 said:


> Ok.. had the HAP40 for a while... I have to say, it is the real deal. If you like the look of the Kohetsu knives better than the Akifusa, you don't have to worry about the steel at all. Even at HRC 65-66 it is pretty easy to sharpen, gets just as sharp as SRS-15 and holds an edge just as long as the Akifusa. I really can't think of a drawback to the knife. I would only give a slight edge to the Akifusa because it is what I am used to, and mine has been thinned an enormous amount so it is going to cut better as the Kohetsu is still in it's factory grind.


Thanks for your feedback/update!


----------



## erickso1

Nothing to fancy. 

Forgecraft chef from Ebay
Handle from Mark at Burl Source (dyed/stablized Hawaiian mango)
Refurbed and rehandeled by a local knife maker here in Austin.


----------



## 29palms

Nice Forgie


----------



## icrf

Out with the old, in with the new (can you tell which is which?)














Suisin Inox Western-Style Paring 3.1"
Suisin Inox Western-Style Petty 5.9"
Suisin Inox Western-Style Gyutou 9.4"
Mac Bread Knife 10.5"
Ken Onion Shun Utility Knife 6"
Ken Onion Shun Serrated Utility Knife 6"
Ken Onion Shun Chef Knife 4"


----------



## daveb

icrf, When you jump in you go right to the deep end. Looks good.


----------



## skiajl6297

I think those Ken Onions are salvageable - just need some Bar Keepers Friend.


----------



## MAS4T0

icrf said:


> Out with the old, in with the new (can you tell which is which?)



What happened to the onions? Fire?


----------



## apicius9

Definitely overdid the heat treatment on those... Nice and functional replacements, though. I like the restored Forgie also, even though green is not my color. 

Stefan


----------



## daveb

skiajl6297 said:


> I think those Ken Onions are salvageable - just need some Bar Keepers Friend.



Send the Onions to Bloodroot. They can melt them down and recycle them into knives...


----------



## chefcomesback

daveb said:


> Send the Onions to Bloodroot. They can melt them down and recycle them into knives...



Those onions are not burnt , caramelised  


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## stereo.pete

MAS4T0 said:


> What happened to the onions? Fire?



I love this pic!


----------



## MAS4T0

chefcomesback said:


> Those onions are not burnt , caramelised



Hehehe. :rofl2:


----------



## Dave Martell

chefcomesback said:


> Those onions are not burnt , caramelised





MAS4T0 said:


> Hehehe. :rofl2:




lus1:


----------



## icrf

Yeah, fire. Nothing left of my quaint log cabin anymore. To the inevitable question: cause inconclusive, but I'm pretty sure it was electrical, part of the HVAC resistive heat.

I poked through what I call my rubble pile and picked out interesting things. Those weren't the best knives of the set, but they were representative enough to make the point. I had some Calphalon stainless steel pots with the aluminum sandwiched in the bottom. The ones that weren't warped all to hell had the aluminum squeezed out between the stainless steel layers like ketchup from a packet.

Many thanks to those that talked me out of buying Ken Onion's newest creations and save some money in the process. Haven't really cut much of anything with them yet, but I'll post up impressions once I've had some time with them.


----------



## Anton

Long in the design and making. For a very close group of friends/family and myself; custom set of oyster knives by Bloodroot blades. This is all wood I've put aside over time (all from BurlSource) along with some antler and salvage brass 

Bog oak
Redwood burl
Rosewood burl
Bloodwood
Curly walnut 

Disclosure: the guys at Bloodroot have asked to pass on that they will no longer be making oyster knives


----------



## erickso1

Those are awesome. And while I am disappointed they aren't making then anymore, I understand. Very unique set of knives you have there.


----------



## stereo.pete

Those oyster knives are so very cool!


----------



## SolidSnake03

Love those oyster knives, the handles look phenomenal


----------



## toddnmd

Great set of oyster knives. You have some lucky friends and family members!


----------



## jackslimpson

chefcomesback said:


> View attachment 24287
> 
> 
> The gyuto arrived , Initial impressions all positive , will post a review once I get enough usage out if it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum



I'm not a photographer, but I just ordered the Masahi Kobo Damascus Petty 150mm SLD. It's my first new knife in a while. When it gets here, I'll take a very bad Blackberry picture of it and post it.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Dave Kinogie




----------



## Dave Kinogie

easy13 said:


> Haburn "Tall Petty", "Mini Gyuto" .... Height - 36mm, Was done with work by the time I got it today, haven't had a chance to put it through the paces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Really love this knife. Never heard of Haburn, are they a knife you have to get directly from the smith?


----------



## Benuser

Have you sharpened it yet?


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Benuser said:


> Have you sharpened it yet?



No but I bought it second hand from a supposed experienced sharpener who took it up to a 5K Rika. He kept a great even, toothy and razor sharp edge tip to heel. 

So far I did nothing but dice a tomato with it and ticker taped some printer paper. It is very sharp, but I still don't feel it is up to spec as my Masamoto fresh off the stones.


----------



## CoqaVin

what kind of knife is that Dave?


----------



## Dave Kinogie

CoqaVin said:


> what kind of knife is that Dave?



Ikeda 250mm Damascus Gyuto. It's a KS clone made of Aogami Super. The fit and finish is very nice though and it's attractive looking. It is very sharp, digs right into my walnut and maple board and pops arm hair. Got some translucent tomato slices as well, but this is all judging off one tomato. 

Tomorrow I'm going to try and put it through it's paces some.


----------



## CoqaVin

Quick question, why would you get it if you already have a KS, and how much did you get it for


----------



## Benuser

... and don't know how to sharpen it.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

CoqaVin said:


> Quick question, why would you get it if you already have a KS, and how much did you get it for



IDK haha. I bought it off the classified board on the site I can't mention. I just liked the look and got a good price on it and a Kohetsu 210 that I gifted to a friend. I much prefer the KS profile though and wanted to try out AS, also liked the Damscus and the handle. A lot of people have multiple similar Gyuto's, no lol? 

I'd imagine after a few months this will be a candidate for trade no matter how much I like it though.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Benuser said:


> ... and don't know how to sharpen it.


Who said I don't know how to sharpen it?

It came sharpened by the person I bought it off, nearly perfectly with much better stones then I have, am I supposed to just resharpen it for the hell of it as soon as I get it? 

Don't understand why you get all cornball snarky and elitist with me on every site we interact on? 

Same thing you did on the site I can't mention and Cheftalk when I first got my Masamoto and really didn't know how to sharpen period. 

I'm always honest about my abilities and what not anyway and a lot of people new to knives would have liked to know about the OOTB sharpness of the KS anyway....


----------



## Dave Kinogie

CoqaVin said:


> Quick question, why would you get it if you already have a KS, and how much did you get it for



Coqa, you have to clear out some of your PM's, it won't let you accept my messages.


----------



## marc4pt0

Dave Kinogie said:


> Ikeda 250mm Damascus Gyuto. It's a KS clone made of Aogami Super. The fit and finish is very nice though and it's attractive looking. It is very sharp, digs right into my walnut and maple board and pops arm hair. Got some translucent tomato slices as well, but this is all judging off one tomato.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to try and put it through it's paces some.



I had a 240 version of this. Very impressive knife. This bad boy gets amazingly sharp. Great grind as well. I just though they could have eased/rounded the spine though. My only gripe on this knife really.

Enjoy the new score!


----------



## easy13

Dave Kinogie said:


> Really love this knife. Never heard of Haburn, are they a knife you have to get directly from the smith?



Ian posts here all the time with updates/WIP/etc... or you can find more at http://www.haburnknives.com/store


----------



## jai

That knife looks great and who cares if you buy a nice knife and aren't very great at sharpening if that is the case just practise while you grow to the knife.

I bought a decent amount of good knives before I could sharpen really good and I think it was better to buy good ones than practise on **** ones. because for 1 they are easier to sharpen and 2 you use them alot more so you actually learn to understand what your doing to the edge. Anyway goodluck and have fun


----------



## JohnnyChance

Catcheside SS Chinese Cleaver

Sandvik 14c28n, hollow ground, 212mm x 110mm, 400g w/ handle. Wide edge bevels, think super thin stainless Takeda.


----------



## Dave Martell

:fanning:


----------



## Dardeau

Holy ****


----------



## JohnnyChance

Dave Martell said:


> :fanning:



Wait till you see the choil shot.


----------



## Dave Martell

JohnnyChance said:


> Wait till you see the choil shot.




OK....I gathered my breath.....go ahead...


----------



## JohnnyChance

Doesn't quite do it justice but the best I could at the moment.


----------



## easy13

Daaaammmnnnnnnn


----------



## jsjs103121

Wow...


----------



## Mute-on

:bigeek:

That is rather impressive. Congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## chinacats

Hubba-Hubba! That is one good looking cleaver, how's it drive?


----------



## Dave Martell

JohnnyChance said:


> Doesn't quite do it justice but the best I could at the moment.




Wow, that's impressive!


----------



## Soccerman

This is a soooooooo pretty cleaver, is this steel be able to get a sharp edge as takeda?


JohnnyChance said:


> Catcheside SS Chinese Cleaver
> 
> Sandvik 14c28n, hollow ground, 212mm x 110mm, 400g w/ handle. Wide edge bevels, think super thin stainless Takeda.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Will Catcheside has gone from just starting out to peerless (imo) in such a short space of time. And he keeps raising the bar.


Talent level = > 9000


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Very nice Johnny


----------



## CB1968

Maumasi Fire Arts 
W1 integral D handle in spalted maple with Buckeye burl accents


----------



## marc4pt0

Drdeau said:


> Holy ****



Yup, what this guy said

And that Maumasi Fire Arts ain't so bad lookin either!


----------



## Chefu

Stunning Maumasi knife! What size is it? and how tall is it? It's got beautiful lines and the handle is gorgeous.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

You can really see the Kramer influence. Truly gorgeous


----------



## Dave Martell

Stunning execution of workmanship on that Maumasi, it looks flawless from here.


----------



## jai

Looks clean as. Never seen a tip like that on kitchen knife. Kinda looks clip pointish in the slightest way


----------



## ramenlegend

I've been drooling over maumasi knives for a little while now. I would love to hear a review on it!


----------



## crunchy

jimbob said:


> View attachment 24577



Is this a converted wa dragon?!?!?!?!


----------



## Von blewitt

crunchy said:


> Is this a converted wa dragon?!?!?!?!



Kato Dragon ( yoshiaki fujiwara )


----------



## CB1968

Chefu said:


> Stunning Maumasi knife! What size is it? and how tall is it? It's got beautiful lines and the handle is gorgeous.



240mm, 50mm at the heel.


----------



## Chefu

CB1968 said:


> 240mm, 50mm at the heel.




Absolutely love this knife. Got to get one eventually....


----------



## stump_nola

My first Japanese knife. Received it today.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

See you got the Hiromoto, you can cook up some Cajun grinds in style.


----------



## stump_nola

I did. I contemplated a couple other knives but I figured for a few dollars more I could get this knife. So far, money well spent. This knife is sweet. Very sharp OTB. I thought the Victorinox knife I have was sharp but it doesn't stand up to the Hiromoto.
Cut up an onion and it sliced through with ease. Patina started to form and I think it will look sweet.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

CB1968 said:


> Maumasi Fire Arts
> W1 integral D handle in spalted maple with Buckeye burl accents



Beautiful knife, like how the bolster flows into the D handle.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Yes the Hiromoto AS is a good knife, the patina looks cool just let it go make sure you wash & dry well. When you put it to the stones the edge will polish up again.


----------



## JohnnyChance

JohnnyChance said:


> Catcheside SS Chinese Cleaver
> 
> Sandvik 14c28n, hollow ground, 212mm x 110mm, 400g w/ handle. Wide edge bevels, think super thin stainless Takeda.



Couple more choil shots:


----------



## James

Wow; it kind of reminds me of the pictures of the old takedas that Dave posted


----------



## icrf

Not the typical blade in these parts, but I just picked up a nice 20-incher:







I never liked those rolling pizza cutters. They always seem to push toppings around. $35 at the local restaurant supply shop.


----------



## pkjames

that Catcheside chuka is super impressive!


----------



## greasedbullet

Bloodroot integral Mini-gyuto. I love it. The saya from lefty is pretty awesome too. Dont have a picture yet though.


----------



## jimbob

The beauty has landed. Shig 300 kasumi yo suji. I use the term kasumi loosely, the clouds on this one are amazing, and impossible to capture on my phone! Beautifully executed ironwood handle by twistington. Very little flex. I'm going to have to get my wife to try and photo the clouds for you guys.


----------



## rami_m

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## schanop

Superb


----------



## Chefu

I think the Aussies have half of all the Shigs made! Beautiful knife....


----------



## chefcomesback

That's a beauty jimbob 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## batagor

Damn!!!


----------



## dream816

woah ... sexy!!


----------



## SpiceOfLife

greasedbullet said:


> Bloodroot integral Mini-gyuto. I love it.



Looking good! What are the specs of the mini?

-Steve


----------



## brianh

Not as much a new knife, but Tim Johnson rehandled Kochi 240mm gyuto with curly walnut, mammoth tooth spacer, and bog oak ferrule.


----------



## Mrmnms

Came out great Brian


----------



## mkriggen

Mrmnms said:


> Came out great Brian



I agree


----------



## daddy yo yo

Stunning! I would take it as it is!


----------



## Canadian

jimbob said:


> The beauty has landed. Shig 300 kasumi yo suji. I use the term kasumi loosely, the clouds on this one are amazing, and impossible to capture on my phone! Beautifully executed ironwood handle by twistington. Very little flex. I'm going to have to get my wife to try and photo the clouds for you guys.
> View attachment 24799
> View attachment 24800



Gorgeous. Absolutely love Shigefusa!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

A new Haburn Ko Bunka in AEB-L (thx Ian) and new knife handle (for an "as yet to be received" blade ... still waiting ...  ...) by Mikey (aloha Mickey!). Impeccable work on both ... sorry for the crappy photos from my point-and-shoot ... doesn't do either justice but c'est la vie! Will likely pick up the big brother for the Ko Bunka as I am really thrilled with it.


----------



## dream816

very nice, both new knife and handle!! :ubersexy:


----------



## jared08

Very sexy handle and knife all around. Nice score


----------



## Dave Martell

This thread is one of the first that I check when I log on KKF. I live vicariously through you guys.


----------



## augerpro

Just got my Kochi stainless clad 210mm! I plan to compare this to my Itinomonn.


----------



## Lefty

augerpro said:


> Just got my Kochi stainless clad 210mm! I plan to compare this to my Itinomonn.



Love both of these!


----------



## panda

brianh, that's a very nice handle, i especially like the ferrule. could do without the spacer though.


----------



## brianh

Spacer is my favorite part.


----------



## cheflarge

Agreed...... love me some mammoth tooth! &#128526;


----------



## marc4pt0

Mammoth tooth is dope. And so are Kochi knives. Love mine to bits and want more!


----------



## brianh

+1 on all. And I DO need more Kochi knives. Perhaps a 210 semi-stainless!


----------



## CatKitch

This is MY newest knife in my collection. I didn't buy it, but won it on in a raffle of the manufacturer Nesmuk...






What do you think about it?
I'm quite enthusiastic about it...the blade made is of rust-proof high performance steel containing niobium 
- hardness 61 HRC, handle of olive wood. My first Nesmuk knife...but maybe not my last one :biggrin:


----------



## Timthebeaver

Not a fan of the handle at all. Niolox should perform if the heat treat is dialled in. How is the grind?


----------



## daveb

Happy Mailbox Day. This combination is always a prelude to something good.








I picked up this Hankotsu for deer season. Hopefully I'll be processing a few soon.


----------



## daveb

And a pair from Butch and Lefty.


----------



## stereo.pete

Very nice Dave!


----------



## SolidSnake03

That Green looks mean! (sorry could help the rhyme...)


----------



## Dblant

270 Moritaka kiritsuke, there is no overground. Like it.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dblant

[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dblant

[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## daveb

CatKitch said:


> This is MY newest knife in my collection.
> 
> What do you think about it?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Looks like good spam knife.


----------



## chinacats

Anyone up in the air on one of these should just go for it.


----------



## MowgFace

Gesshin Kagero?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labor of love

chinacats said:


> Anyone up in the air on one of these should just go for it.


Kagero, right?


----------



## chinacats

labor of love said:


> Kagero, right?





MowgFace said:


> Gesshin Kagero?




Yep, my one and only stainless gyuto. Only thing that would've made it better is a wa handle and I think Jon is working on getting some made that way.


----------



## malexthekid

So I was at JKI just over a week ago for a knife sharpening course while on a holiday in the states. Weird choice of things to do on an overseas holiday I know, but Jon's Youtube clips had really help me start off sharpening once I got into this bug that is fine kitchen knives, so I thought, if I am going to be in LA, why not have a lesson from him.

Anyway, after finishing the course, I was browsing his stock, and as much as I had my wife's voice in my head "why do you need another knife"... After looking at a couple of others Jon brought this one out... and I stretched my budget, because I couldn't say no to it. And Jon was definitely right, fits in with my others perfectly

Gesshin Ginga 270mm White #2 Gyuto









Wonderful knife, I was also scared of getting something this thin, but it is a joy to use.


----------



## JDA_NC

chinacats said:


> Yep, my one and only stainless gyuto. Only thing that would've made it better is a wa handle and I think Jon is working on getting some made that way.



He posted this recently: 

http://instagram.com/p/svX7V2qpHY/?modal=true

" we will have 3 different series within this new line... A powdered stainless steel, a semi stainless tool steel, and a carbon tool steel"

... I'm pretty sure I know what my next purchase will be :lol2:

And a big +1 on the 270mm Gesshin Ginga W#2. I absolutely love mine.


----------



## lobby

tanaka 240mm blue #2 wa-gyuto

Just arrived with pretty fast shipping from Metal Master. $9 shipping and arrived in 5 days. F&F out of the box is decent, but not perfect. Spine isnt super rounded, but comfortable to hold. The choil is a little rough and could use a little work. Sharp out of the box, but could be sharper. For $150 pretty happy with my intro to real J knives.


----------



## jimbob

Heiji 150 semi stainless petty finally arrived. Nice wee knife.


----------



## marc4pt0

Inspired by some recent threads I've decided to reignite my interest in Japanese knives.

The Itinomonn was for one of my sous chefs but he's since had second thoughts. Too heavy. 281.42g is a bit on the heavier side but I'm really digging it so reluctantly it's now mine.
The Kato arrived in 3 days. That's fast. Thanks Maksim! Very Badass knife indeed.

The mouse pad is an office joke that I've also decided to keep.
I'm not what you call a "cat person". Nothing against the cute little guys, just allergic. 

Both are 240


----------



## jared08

240 yoshikane kuroichi Damascus SLD
Awesome looking and performing knife!


----------



## brianh

Damn that's nice.


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## Timthebeaver

Yoshikane definitely an under-appreciated maker. Awesome knives.


----------



## stereo.pete

I picked this 240mm gyuto up from Ian and I love it! She's extremely, perhaps insanely thin behind the edge and the craftsmanship is spot on. I'm very impressed from someone who is relatively new to the scene. His attention to detail and overall presentation and packaging are something out of the ordinary and a breath of fresh air. Photos courtesy of Ian, because I can't take a good photo to save my life.


----------



## chinacats

Nice blade Pete!

New one here for me though it is a repeat! Had one and let it go, bought and sold a bunch of knives and had to come back to it. Will keep a place alongside my Shig, Leder, and soon to add Catcheside. This one is a bit taller at the heel than my first and even thinner behind the edge which I wasn't sure was possible for a laminated blade with a wide bevel and solid spine.

Once again, not the best pics but...


----------



## johnstoc

My best knife yet: Gesshin Ginga 240mm in stainless. Takes a great edge and I love how thin it is behind the edge.


----------



## marc4pt0

stereo.pete said:


> ...I'm very impressed from someone who is relatively new to the scene. His attention to detail and overall presentation and packaging are something out of the ordinary and a breath of fresh air...



I'm going to agree with this. When you open a box from this man you really are greeted with the full deal. A padded zip bag/case for the knife, a formal receipt with a complete break down of all materials used on the knife and a nice "how to take care of me" letter. 

Once you start oggling over his handiwork, you really note the quality of his craftsmanship.


----------



## cheflarge

Just picked up this 240mm gyuto from Tanzu Knives. Fit & finish is second to none. With one day of production under her belt, I believe she will be a top notch cutter, as well.
Hidden Tang Western Handled.
52100 steel hardened to 62HRC.
239mm on the edge, 49mm tall at the heel.
Curly maple handle and tiger maple saya, ringed Australian gidgee ferrule and end cap, brass bolster.
200 gr.
Slightly asymmetric workhorse grind.

Really was a pleasure working with Mert on this one. Something special about working with a fellow chef that words can't really explain. The brass bolster really gives it some nice heft and great balance. Thanks for looking.






Did I mention that I'm really digging this knife? :cool2:


----------



## rami_m

I had to go and double check mine was still on the rack &#128521;. I got one that's the splitting image of this one.


----------



## cheflarge

Rami: It was your's that I first saw in a WIP that caught my eye.

My sincere apologies to the maker, it should be "Tansu Knives."


----------



## brianh

chinacats said:


> Nice blade Pete!
> 
> New one here for me though it is a repeat! Had one and let it go, bought and sold a bunch of knives and had to come back to it. Will keep a place alongside my Shig, Leder, and soon to add Catcheside. This one is a bit taller at the heel than my first and even thinner behind the edge which I wasn't sure was possible for a laminated blade with a wide bevel and solid spine.
> 
> Once again, not the best pics but...



Love kochi knives!


----------



## brainsausage

cheflarge said:


> Just picked up this 240mm gyuto from Tanzu Knives. Fit & finish is second to none. With one day of production under her belt, I believe she will be a top notch cutter, as well.
> Hidden Tang Western Handled.
> 52100 steel hardened to 62HRC.
> 239mm on the edge, 49mm tall at the heel.
> Curly maple handle and tiger maple saya, ringed Australian gidgee ferrule and end cap, brass bolster.
> 200 gr.
> Slightly asymmetric workhorse grind.
> 
> Really was a pleasure working with Mert on this one. Something special about working with a fellow chef that words can't really explain. The brass bolster really gives it some nice heft and great balance. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that I'm really digging this knife? :cool2:



Been following Mert's work on Instagram for the last year or so. Very impresive progress for being so new at the process. Time for a passaround methinks...


----------



## Lefty

I really like that Tansu, as well. And I'm also stalking him on IG.


----------



## dream816

Today my Kato workhorse arrived, 150 petty and 240 gyuto. This is what I have been looking for. I went from MAC professional to Konosuke before deciding thin knives aren't suitable for me.

This baby feels like a man's knife and it cuts so well. Amazing!!


----------



## jimbob

This puppy has been seen before but now it's finally in my hands! Sexy tapered handle, good distal taper to a super fine tip, very nimble for a 270. Me happy. Looking forward to sharpening it.


----------



## Von blewitt

jimbob said:


> Looking forward to sharpening it.View attachment 24921



If it's anything like mine you won't need to sharpen it very often


----------



## glestain

Who is the maker?


----------



## Dave Martell

glestain said:


> Who is the maker?




Devin Thomas
http://www.devinthomas.com/

Devin's a vendor *here*.


----------



## EdipisReks

First knife buy in a long time: 240mm Tanaka r2 wa-gyuto. With the issue my back has when I sharpen, I'm hoping that this will be a relatively low maintenance knife, for me. Any thoughts? I won't actually have it in hand for a little while...


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Jacob, Hey there. Good to see your post. Hope your back is manageable. Your voice has been missing on the forum for too long. Not kidding


----------



## EdipisReks

Thanks man, I appreciate it. I've been getting back into the swing of things, and I've missed being around. I just kinda got depressed with the knife situation, if that makes sense. I'm a bit better, now. Physical therapy has been helping, this time, and (don't laugh!) I've been using crock sticks on things like my pocket knives and tac folders, which has taken some of the wear and tear away.


----------



## chefcomesback

jimbob said:


> This puppy has been seen before but now it's finally in my hands! Sexy tapered handle, good distal taper to a super fine tip, very nimble for a 270. Me happy. Looking forward to sharpening it.View attachment 24921


This one has been on my radar for long time , congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## TheOneHawk

I personally have one of those Tanaka R2 knives (just waiting on a custom handle to post pics in here) and it cuts like a dream. I was cutting potatoes the other day and I couldn't tell the difference between the air before the cut and the potato itself.


----------



## DaninMD

Here are all my recent knives i have received over the past month


----------



## Salty dog

Sakai Takayuki 270 suji. B-day gift for Sous.


----------



## jared08

Great gift for a sous.. need another sous chef by chance?? Haba


----------



## MrOli

3 x Fujiwaras imported straight from Japan and a Grunwerg magnetic block (2 sided) with perspex guard so the kids fingers are safe!


----------



## CoqaVin

Which fujis are those


----------



## MrOli

CoqaVin said:


> Which fujis are those



Teruyasu Fujiwara Maboroshi No Meito, 210 Gyuto, 180 Santoku and 120 Petty.

They are rustic but perform superbly.


----------



## CoqaVin

Nice


----------



## slash

I must say..... thats lovely looking knife .


----------



## Salty dog

jared08 said:


> Great gift for a sous.. need another sous chef by chance?? Haba



Cacho has been with me for 10 years and I've pretty much taught him everything he knows. Now he carries my arse. It's a good deal I don't take for granted.


----------



## jared08

Salty dog said:


> Cacho has been with me for 10 years and I've pretty much taught him everything he knows. Now he carries my arse. It's a good deal I don't take for granted.



You sure know how to respect a valuable asset.


----------



## slash

Salty dog said:


> Cacho has been with me for 10 years and I've pretty much taught him everything he knows. Now he carries my arse. It's a good deal I don't take for granted.


You sound like a top geezer mate.... i think there should be more bosses like your goodself.. respect to you.


----------



## EdipisReks

Pretty sweet. No kanji though, interestingly.


----------



## Matus

EdipisReks said:


> Pretty sweet. No kanji though, interestingly.



The Tanaka I had also had no kanji. It was an amazing knife.


----------



## Lefty

EdipisReks said:


> Pretty sweet. No kanji though, interestingly.



Oh man... I want one.


----------



## EdipisReks

Matus said:


> The Tanaka I had also had no kanji. It was an amazing knife.



I guess he lets the work speak for itself.

Lefty, this thing might be the perfect knife. It's quite thin (I'll do measurements tomorrow, if anybody is interested) at the spine, but very stiff, and it dramatically tapers to a very thin edge and very thin tip. Light and nimble, no holes or imperfections in the edge. The shoulder and choil edges are eased enough to be comfortable, but square enough to get a really good grip on. I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Lefty

Sooo jealous. Congrats!


----------



## stereo.pete

These knives are being made by Tanaka's son now correct?


----------



## Lefty

stereo.pete said:


> These knives are being made by Tanaka's son now correct?



Yup. Shigeki (Kazayuki's son) has taken over since the father's passing. I'd love to get my hands on one of the father's pieces, but the couple Shigeki Tanaka knives I've used were terrific.


----------



## Leer1217

EdipisReks said:


> Pretty sweet. No kanji though, interestingly.



Which line of tanaka is this if you don't mind me asking?

Rich.


----------



## Lefty

R2 wa-gyuto, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## chipzaroy

hmm same blade used in his ironwood series though right?


----------



## EdipisReks

chipzaroy said:


> hmm same blade used in his ironwood series though right?



I would imagine similar.


----------



## mkriggen

Nice, I didn't know they did a wa version of the R2. 

But not as nice as this sweet gem I picked up yesterday.
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> wait for it...
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> here it comes
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
TA DAAA






And this is the real thing, genuine 'MADE IN CHINA' by Chinese people, not one of those cheep Japanese knockoffs.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## EdipisReks

Cool cleaver.

I used the Tanaka tonight, and it's one of the best knives I've ever used.


----------



## JBroida

mkriggen said:


> ...this is the real thing, genuine 'MADE IN CHINA' by Chinese people, not one of those cheep Japanese knockoffs.



lol


----------



## lurkingknight

that's what a cleaver SHOULD cost lol. only sharp enough to do the job, holds the edge long enough to do the job. costs nothing. don't care when you smash it in to the block.


----------



## turbochef422

My new Carolina shucker oyster knife made from an old railroad spike. Oh and it's a bottle opener.


----------



## cheflarge

The railroad spike oyster shucker is AWESOME! Did you make this? Are they available? Looks like it could handle a few hundred cases of oysters and keep on ticking.


----------



## mc2442

cheflarge beat me to the word, but awesome came to mind on that shucker/bottle opener.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Good luck getting an edge on that Mike, have sharpened a few of those the steel is really poor. Unlike the Tojiro metal handle cleavers which are excellent. Might have to add a couple numbers to the price though.:whistling:


----------



## Dblant

New knives



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jai

I have a konosuke cleaver like y
That and it cuts so dam well.


----------



## Dblant

It's OEM by Konosuke.


----------



## berko

Wehre did you get it?


----------



## lurkingknight

My shinichi watanabe 210 gyuto arrived on friday.
















after it's first day of use, already developing a very blue patina on the edge steel and the cladding.


----------



## Reede

Not real good pics, but I can't get the light to cooperate tonight. Couple I picked up over on BF. Very, very thin. Pretty cool. AEB-L


----------



## stereo.pete

I just made dinner with my Haburn and I absolutely had a blast using it, very fun knife to use! Have fun with that set!


----------



## chinacats

sometimes it's worth the wait...my only (1st) damscus


----------



## Dardeau

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## chinacats

Thanks man, I'm stoked!


----------



## easy13

Moriah Cowles Custom Order - 8.5in w/ Black Walnut Handle 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## EdipisReks

Any chance of a spine/tip and choil shot? I like the profile.


----------



## easy13

EdipisReks said:


> Any chance of a spine/tip and choil shot? I like the profile.




Excuse the poor lighting




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## EdipisReks

Looks pretty good!


----------



## easy13

Definitely a nice piece, solid taper, stiff/thin tip, nice feel of heft in the hand.


----------



## Geo87

This guy arrived very conveniently on a week we had three weddings which all needed orange segments  

Stainless Sakai yusuke 180 petty 









Surprisingly there is a pretty decent mistake with the handle, there is a gap between the handle and ferrule at one point which has been poorly filled. I'll rehandle it anyway so it's not an issue. You can see it here in white:


----------



## erickso1

I'm a sucker for pocket knives. I'm also a sucker for copper. Lastly I splurge on very few things. These were one of them. The hammered copper pairs nicely with my copper zippo.


----------



## slash

erickso1 said:


> I'm a sucker for pocket knives. I'm also a sucker for copper. Lastly I splurge on very few things. These were one of them. The hammered copper pairs nicely with my copper zippo.



Oh yea...they look sweet.


----------



## brianh

Tanaka blue #2 Damascus 210mm. Fit and finish better than expected. Spine is eased, choil little rough but not bad. I etched it and its a looker. Great cutter, too, even OOTB. Not light but not heavy. Next to a 210mm white Ginga.


----------



## steeley

Loveeeeeeeeeeee .
That copper knife .


----------



## MrOli

Vintage K sab with a lot of work done. The blade was tarnished beyond belief, the handle needed attention and it had NO EDGE. Still working on the handle...


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Yamawaku 210 gyuto  &#1072; present for a friend of mine. 
Shige is for comparison only. Please excuse poor lighting


----------



## Lefty

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Yamawaku 210 gyuto  &#1072; present for a friend of mine.
> Shige is for comparison only. Please excuse poor lighting



Love the Yamawaku, but does anyone know if he actually exists? Seriously, I've asked around, and nobody seems to really know for sure.


----------



## easy13

Nothing Fancy, but with the supposed end of production had to grab up a new 240 AS and get some new shoes put on it - Spalted Birch 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Lefty said:


> Love the Yamawaku, but does anyone know if he actually exists? Seriously, I've asked around, and nobody seems to really know for sure.


I've seen few videos of some young bladesmith, who's supposedly is the maker of those knives. This one, for example


----------



## XooMG

Lefty said:


> Love the Yamawaku, but does anyone know if he actually exists? Seriously, I've asked around, and nobody seems to really know for sure.


Yamawaku is a brand name, not the smith's or shop name. They make knives under a few other brand names too.


----------



## Lefty

I had a feeling.


----------



## skiajl6297

Yamawaku = kochi?


----------



## Timthebeaver

Let's respect our vendors here, and not speculate.


----------



## Lefty

Agreed.


----------



## brianh

Little better pic of the Tanaka after etching. Used it a bit today on potatoes, parsnips, and slicing paper thin onions. It's a fun knife.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Timthebeaver said:


> Let's respect our vendors here, and not speculate.


Huh? How could you spot any disrespect here? If I understood you right, you were speaking about JKI here. Right?
If Jon prefers keeping makers of some JKI knives in secret  that fine, that's his business. But I hardly see why other KKF members can't freely discuss/speculate/compare them.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Each to his own.


----------



## Lefty

That tanaka looks great! I want mine to come in....


----------



## brianh

Report back what you think! With all I've read about horrible handles, this was a pleasant surprise. Handle is great.


----------



## Mrmnms

Don't think Jon would take offense to anything here at all. You are a most gracious forum mate. I appreciate your insight.



icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Huh? How could you spot any disrespect here? If I understood you right, you were speaking about JKI here. Right?
> If Jon prefers keeping makers of some JKI knives in secret  that fine, that's his business. But I hardly see why other KKF members can't freely discuss/speculate/compare them.


----------



## JBroida

skiajl6297 said:


> Yamawaku = kochi?



if you hold them side by side, i think you'll see quite a few differences


----------



## EdipisReks

I tried to order a 240mm Yamawaku guys, and all I got was radio silence. Kinda weird. The 270 Yamawaku Yanagi I have is great, though (after I replaced the handle, anyway) and all the yanagi I'm likely to ever need.


----------



## daveb

I'm not a sushi guy but am involved in a Japanese food group and wanted to up my game a little.





















Gesshin Hide Ginsanko Yanagiba. Like.


----------



## dream816

Well done, Dave!!! Sweet looking knife and awesome sushi session. :biggrin:


----------



## stereo.pete

dream816 said:


> Well done, Dave!!! Sweet looking knife and awesome sushi session. :biggrin:



What this guy said Dave!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Have fun Dave. You can also cut from right side of block and step your sashimi slices. Main thing you enjoy, nice yanagiba.


----------



## 29palms

EdipisReks said:


> I tried to order a 240mm Yamawaku guys, and all I got was radio silence. Kinda weird. The 270 Yamawaku Yanagi I have is great, though (after I replaced the handle, anyway) and all the yanagi I'm likely to ever need.



I inquired about a 240 Yamawaku recently. After a couple of weeks I was informed there is a year wait for one. 210's are off the shelf, but anything bigger in a gyuto is custom? :spin chair: I gifted my 210 to a friend a couple of years ago and it's a great knife.


----------



## CoqaVin

Are we talking about the Yamawakus on EBay?


----------



## pleue

Goko 240 stainless clad W#1 gyuto with a nice custom handle, maybe an mhenry? Previous owner didn't know who made it.


----------



## chinacats

A couple of new 240's...







This one is a beast!


----------



## chinacats

^^ should say that the Tanaka is new to me but not new--fun knife though...


----------



## ecchef




----------



## rami_m

ecchef said:


> View attachment 25246



That's a teaser if ever there was one. Where is the rest of that blade.


----------



## melbournites

new paring knife - hand-forged stainless steel blade in a deer antler handle


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

melbournites said:


> new paring knife - hand-forged stainless steel blade in a deer antler handle



Let us know how it handles. It's a neat looking design.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger




----------



## mkriggen

2 days from Michigan to Hawaii. Don't care what anybody says, the USPS ROCKS!




Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Von blewitt

Nice scores guys.

Rick is that your first Martell?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Von blewitt said:


> Nice scores guys.
> 
> Rick is that your first Martell?



Yes, it is, Huw. I haven't had a chance to use it much, yet, but I'm looking forward to the weekend and some soups and chili.


----------



## ggg16902002

My latest acquisition:
A Chef knife 270mm (10.63'') made by Michael Andersson from Sweden.
The blade: a twist Damascus multibar blade with Explosion edge (15N20 and 1870).
The handle: integral bolster, a Mammoth Ivory and a Damascus butt cap.
Overall length is 410mm (16.14").
Blade length 270mm (10.63"), 39.2mm (1.54'') high at heel
Weight is 375g.
Spine at heel is 3.11mm, 1.29mm near the tip.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

Too pretty to use.


----------



## jai

No offence but I really dont see how you could like a profile like that. The tip is so high almost like a scimitar. Pretty though. How does it cut?


----------



## Dardeau

Looks like a great slicer for roasts, etc.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Great looking knife! Good profile for slicing.


----------



## cclin

Nice slicer, love the geometry; I bet no food will stick to that blade!


----------



## mkriggen

Bad Ass!:viking:


Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Lefty

That's beautiful proper slicer. Really, really nice.


----------



## Matus

This one should arrive soon from Maksim (photo from Maksim's facebook):

Shigefusa 165mm honesuki


----------



## daveb

Nice score Matus.


----------



## Matus

daveb said:


> Nice score Matus.



I consider myself very, very lucky.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

A custom order from Janusz Bladowski. Very thin convex grind on both sides. AEB-L and canvas micarta on handle.


----------



## riba

Very nice to see something from that neck of the woods!
Looks nice, how does it cut?




icanhaschzbrgr said:


> A custom order from Janusz Bladowski. Very thin convex grind on both sides. AEB-L and canvas micarta on handle.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

riba said:


> Very nice to see something from that neck of the woods!
> Looks nice, how does it cut?


Pretty good. I would rate it 4 out of 5.


----------



## ImpossibleGermany

No photos yet, but I pulled the trigger last night on a Gesshin Ginga 270m wa-gyuto, stainless (plus a set of sharpening stones). I'm in London though, so hopefully they show up by Thanksgiving!

Thanks Jon!

Justin


----------



## NY-Chef

*IT'S READY AT LAST*
It's been a VERY long (although not unexpected) wait, but it's on its way! I should have it in my hands by the end of the week, but I couldn't wait to post it!
I only have the pics from the maker, I'll post more when I get the knife. It's special order 10" chef knife made by Al Pendray, Wootz steel, sheep horn handle (gun not included  ).


----------



## Matus

That is an interesting knife. How does it cut?


----------



## gman




----------



## Matus

gman, those Masakage knives look really nice. Please let us know how you like them once you get some use out of them


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Matus said:


> That is an interesting knife. How does it cut?



Matus, You're so polite. 

That's not necessarily the words that come to my mind in looking at this knife.


----------



## gman

my first impression is that they are both blade heavy but very comfortable and nimble in hand. the petty is a little thick behind the edge for hard foods, but works really well on softer foods. still haven't decided if i will thin it or not. the gyuto, on the other hand, is very thin behind the edge and has really blown me away so far. it's nearly silent going through carrots and the pieces come out smooth as glass.

i'm really curious to see how the edges hold up and how they will be to sharpen. this is my first foray into blue super.


----------



## Lizzardborn

NY-Chef said:


> *IT'S READY AT LAST*
> It's been a VERY long (although not unexpected) wait, but it's on its way! I should have it in my hands by the end of the week, but I couldn't wait to post it!
> I only have the pics from the maker, I'll post more when I get the knife. It's special order 10" chef knife made by Al Pendray, Wootz steel, sheep horn handle (gun not included  ).



Congratulations. I would really like to see some demo how the carbon nanotubes in the wootz perform.


----------



## mkriggen

> Matus, You're so polite.
> 
> That's not necessarily the words that come to my mind in looking at this knife.





> Congratulations. I would really like to see some demo how the carbon nanotubes in the wootz perform.



You know, you guys can be real pricks at times:disdain:


----------



## jbl

Yep, way to rain on that guys parade.


mkriggen said:


> You know, you guys can be real pricks at times:disdain:


----------



## Bill13

NY-Chef,

I really like the Damascus pattern, and while I like my tip "dropped" a bit more I am sure you will enjoy it.

In looking up what wootz steel is I found this link on Pendray's website and found it to be an interesting read. http://www.tms.org/pubs/journals/JOM/9809/Verhoeven-9809.html

On another note I've got to agree with Mikey. We have someone with 17 posts excited about a new knife he/she ordered. Find something you like about it or don't post. Hopefully he/she will stick around and this knife will be one of many.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

NY Chef, I was just having a little fun but I can see where my comments could be insulting. Your new knife might suit your cutting style and if that's so, then that's a lucky find. Many here including myself handled lots of knives without finding what fits.

Welcome aboard, hope my ribbing didn't offend.


----------



## Mute-on

NY-Chef said:


> *IT'S READY AT LAST*
> It's been a VERY long (although not unexpected) wait, but it's on its way! I should have it in my hands by the end of the week, but I couldn't wait to post it!
> I only have the pics from the maker, I'll post more when I get the knife. It's special order 10" chef knife made by Al Pendray, Wootz steel, sheep horn handle (gun not included  ).



That is a freaking beautiful blade! Congratulations :thumbsup:

And kudos to you for exploring new and interesting makers, and their unique creations. 

Cheers,

J


----------



## NY-Chef

As I mentioned I don't have the knife in hand yet so I can't give you a revew (although I think you knew that and your comment was meant in some other way)
As to finding the "right knife" when one buys knives like this it's not for "performance value" as the word "value" goes out the window once one passes a few $100.00 or so. The saying goes it's not the knife but how you use it. Most guys at work have very cheap knives, and I'm talking about chefs and cooks in some of the city's best restaurants. I mean let's face it your average chef/cook can't afford to drop several grand on a knife with what they get paid.
So I'm a chef by trade and collecting knives is a hobby. I've kind of gotten a little bored with European and Japanese knives. Don't get me wrong they are great and I have many, but I find the work American smithies are doing thes days to be appealing and interesting. Pendray work with wootz is something I have been interested in for sometime. Couldn't I have just gone out and bought one of his hunting knives that he is more notable for making? Sure, but I collect kitchen knives. To me it's half the fun finding new makers then just jumping on what and who's hot at the given moment.
Give me a week or so and I'll do a revew. I'll do it old school Chef Niloc style and run it side by side with a Kramer, Burke, Thomas, and Rader.


----------



## EdipisReks

Without a choil or tip picture, it's pretty hard to say how well it might cut. The handle looks awkward, but the blade is certainly pretty. That is certainly a nice flat spot before the tip.


----------



## Matus

NY-Chef, you are correct and you definitely do not need to justify your choices to us. My question (contrary to some comments that followed it would seem) was not meant to be sarcastic - I am truly curios how the knife will perform (once it arrives, of course).


----------



## Lizzardborn

mkriggen said:


> You know, you guys can be real pricks at times:disdain:



Wootz steel is one of the most interesting to me - by luck or some forgotten lore they made something extraordinary for the times. In recent times the wootz secrets are discovered slowly one by one. This knife is made by the person that claims that his wootz is the real deal. Never seen kitchen knife in that and I am curious how the steel performs.

How can the fact that I find the blade genuinely interesting and want to see it in action pricky? Once again congratulations. It looks really nice.


----------



## CoqaVin

So I understand correctly, I don't know much about Wootz steel, is that Dammy pattern natural to the type of steel?


----------



## Timthebeaver

Lizzardborn said:


> Wootz steel is one of the most interesting to me - by luck or some forgotten lore they made something extraordinary for the times. In recent times the wootz secrets are discovered slowly one by one. This knife is made by the person that claims that his wootz is the real deal. Never seen kitchen knife in that and I am curious how the steel performs.



You can't spell "Wootz" without "Woo".


Interesting knife though. I'm sure the OP had his reasons for choosing that profile, so more power to him.


----------



## TxChef77

My latest 2 acquisitions.

An Del Ealy parer purchased from the Clayton a couple of months back and a W.M. Beatty & Son cleaver 2/0 size. Cleaver still need a bit of work and to be sharpened before I can use it but all in all great shape I thought.

Hoping I can find an Del Ealy bird's beak for sale at some point to go with this one. It has been a very nice nice to use so far.


----------



## Mrmnms

NY-Chef said:


> *IT'S READY AT LAST*
> It's been a VERY long (although not unexpected) wait, but it's on its way! I should have it in my hands by the end of the week, but I couldn't wait to post it!
> I only have the pics from the maker, I'll post more when I get the knife. It's special order 10" chef knife made by Al Pendray, Wootz steel, sheep horn handle (gun not included  ).


 I've only handled one of his Bowie knives. The finish was perfect. It was a big bad knife. Didn't know he did kitchen knives.


----------



## malexthekid

I like it. The finish on the blade looks great, and definitely a nice flat spot, might just be a tad difficult if you want to rock chop with it.

But as I tend to be like NY-Chef and am getting into this as a collector, it doesn't have to be 100% practical in every sense. And sometimes you can purchase purely on aesthetics, or just to try something from someone new.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Been a a long wait. 

David Broadwell 270+mm Aeb-l San Mai Damascus. Handle with Ash wood, Carved Spalted Maple. Tooled Copper.


----------



## mkriggen

:jawdrop:


----------



## malexthekid

That really is a piece of functional art


----------



## Geo87

Can't stop looking at it! You must be very happy


----------



## EdipisReks

Talk about too pretty to use.


----------



## Dblant

[/IMG]


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Interesting concept.to rule them all


----------



## daveb

Just in time for Halloween?


----------



## ImpossibleGermany

My first foray into proper knives: a pair of Masakage Koishis (a 240mm gyuto and a 120mm petty):


----------



## gman

Seeing a trend


----------



## ggg16902002

Just arrived:
A Gyuto 280mm (11") made by Eduardo Berardo from Brazil.
The blade: Damascus Arkansas Breeze pattern.
The handle: estabilized Splated Hackberry wood.
Overall length is 410mm (16.14"),
47.7mm (1.88'') high at heel
Spine at heel is 3.61mm, 0.81 mm near the tip.
Weight is 258g.


----------



## ImpossibleGermany

gman said:


> Seeing a trend



You, sir, have exquisite taste!


----------



## SouthernMostSly

:doublethumbsup:

Holy smokes, that is one *sweet* looking knife!


----------



## marc4pt0

That's one stellar looking Damascus blade there, triple G!


----------



## BJE1

That is a great looking knife.


----------



## Matus

Looks like an awesome slicer. But that integral bolster will make the sharpening a bit of PITA in the long run I guess.


----------



## chinacats

More bad pics from me...but hopefully you get the idea.











Ordered late Monday night, Shinichi shipped Tuesday and I missed the mailman on Friday--picked it up this morning. :biggrin:


----------



## idemhj

Ive just bought the knife below. It is a K&#333;tetsu bunka 170mm. It is made by Takayuki Shibata who is best known as the house sharpener of Masakage. The knife is made at Takefu Village, but as far as I am able to understand, is not part of the Masakage range. The name, K&#333;tetsu¸ means literally ironclad which was the first ironclad battleship of the Imperial Japanese Navy. On his web site Shibata explains: The K&#333;tetsu had a very unusual bow. It looks like my knife. And the K&#333;tetsu was the first in her class, and she used a pioneering, "cutting-edge" design - just like my knife. The K&#333;tetsu was formidable - just like my knife. And the Kotetsu was ironclad - somewhat like my knife. My knife is actually steel clad with steel. Inside I put SG-2 stainless powder steel. Outside, I have clad it with stainless steel sides.






Obviously its a cool knife, but when I  for some reason  decided to read more about the K&#333;tetsu the story turned out to be way more interesting than I had ever expected  not least if you are a Dane (as I happen to be) or an American. 

The following is largely copied from Danish and English Wikipidia-sites (if you couldnt care less about naval history, then dont read).

K&#333;tetsu (&#30002;&#37444;?, literally "Ironclad"), later renamed Azuma (&#26481;?, "East") was the first ironclad warship of the Imperial Japanese Navy. The ship, originally named Sphynx, was initially built for the Confederate Navy during the American Civil War by the shipbuilder l'Arman in Bordeaux. However, since France did not want to take sides in the American Civil War, the French government decided to block the sale. Soon an alternative opportunity arose, since Denmark which was at the brink of war with Prussia and Austria wanted to supply its navy with an ironclad ship, and the ship became known as Stærkodder, a legendary, but purely fictional hero/villain character of old Norse mythology. (Stærkodder  or Starkard in old Norse  was a Viking much loved by Odin, but hated by Thor which meant that for all the blessings Odin bestowed upon him, Thor countered with a curse  i.e. when Odin promised him great wealth, Thor responded that no matter how many treasures he was able to gather he would never be satisfied etc., etc. One cannot help but think that Stærkodder was a strange name for a battleship since the character is highly ambivalent  he did great deeds, but was also a simple murderer) Anyway, the Arman shipyard had great difficulties in finishing the ship, and when it finally arrived in Copenhagen in November 1864 the war with Prussia and Austria was long lost (not a very big surprise to anybody but the Danes). Hence the Danish Navel Ministry was not especially keen on buying the ship and pointed out  quite correctly, it seems  that it was badly build and did not live up to the promised specifications. The Confederation, however, still wanted an ironclad battleship, and a sale to the Confederation was therefore arranged.

On January 6, 1865 the vessel took on a Confederate crew at Copenhagen under the command of Captain T. J. Page, and was named the CSS Stonewall. The arrival of the "formidable" Stonewall in America was dreaded by the Union, and several ships tried to intercept her, among them the USS Kearsarge and the USS Sacramento. Stonewall sprang a leak  as already stated it was badly build  after leaving Quiberon, Brittany and Captain Page steamed her into Spain for repairs. In February and March, USS Niagara and Sacramento kept watch from a distance as Stonewall lay anchored off Corunna during February 1865. On March 24 Captain Page steamed the Stonewall out to sea, challenging the U.S. Navy vessels, which turned and fled, fearful of engaging the ironclad. Finding that the enemy had run, Captain Page steamed for Lisbon, intending to cross the Atlantic Ocean from there and attack at Port Royal, the base of Major General Sherman's attack on South Carolina. Stonewall reached Nassau on May 6, and then sailed on to Havana, Cuba, where Captain Page learned of the war's end. There he decided to turn her over to the Spanish Captain General of Cuba for the sum of $16,000. The vessel was then turned over to United States authorities in return for reimbursement of the same amount. She was temporarily de-commissioned, stationed at a U.S. Navy dock, until she was offered for sale to the Japanese government of the Tokugawa shogunate.

K&#333;tetsu was supposed to be delivered to the Tokugawa shogunate in 1868, in order to reinforce the ongoing modernization of its army and navy. US$30,000 had already been paid, and the remaining US$10,000 were to be paid on delivery. When the Boshin War between the shogunate and pro-Imperial forces broke out, Western powers took a neutral stance, retrieved any military advisors they had in Japan, and stopped the delivery of military material, including the delivery of K&#333;tetsu to the shogunate. The ship actually arrived under Japanese flag, but US Resident-Minister Van Valkenburgh ordered her put back under American flag on arrival in Japan under a caretaker crew of the US naval squadron then stationed there. K&#333;tetsu was finally delivered to the new Meiji government in February 1869. She was immediately put to use and dispatched with seven other steam warships to the northern island of Hokkaid&#333;, to fight the remnant of the Shogun's forces, who were trying to form an independent Ezo Republic there, with the help of French ex-military advisors. On March 25, 1869, in the Naval Battle of Miyako Bay, K&#333;tetsu successfully repulsed a surprise night attempt at boarding by the rebel Kaiten (spearheaded by survivors from the Shinsengumi), essentially thanks to the presence of a Gatling gun on board. She then participated in the invasion of Hokkaid&#333; and various naval engagements in the Naval Battle of Hakodate Bay. K&#333;tetsu was renamed Azuma in 1871 and remained in military service until 1888, when she was turned to non-combat harbour service. K&#333;tetsu was well-armed with casemated rotating turret guns, and considered a "formidable" and "unsinkable" ship in her time. She could sustain direct hits without her armour being pierced, and prevail against any wooden warship.

Ironically the sister ship of the K&#333;tetsu or Sphynx, the Chepos was later sold to the Prussian Navy and named Prinz Adalbert. Due to its bad build  even worse than the Sphynx/Stækodder/CSS Stonewall/K&#333;tetsu  it was decommissioned after few years and several leakages.

Having learned that, there was really no turning back, I just had to buy the knife. Is it any good  yes. Do I love it  yes. Because of the knife or because of the story? Who cares  I dont!

(Sorry for this very long post, but I did warn you)


----------



## mkriggen

Nice bunka. Where did you purchase it from? If direct, could you post a link?

Mahalo,
Mikey


----------



## idemhj

mkriggen said:


> Nice bunka. Where did you purchase it from? If direct, could you post a link?



Yes indeed: https://cuttingedgeknives.co.uk/brands/kotetsu/iron-clad/bunka

However, I think I bought the last in stock. They can also be bought from http://www.knifewear.com and http://www.knifetoronto.com (both Canadian vendors)

But I think they are out of stock there too. You can look up at http://shibataknives.com/

As far as I know there are no US vendors. Perhaps someone should pick them up, before you know who does


----------



## drawman623

Kurouchi, tea and Ukyo-e

I like the look of the Schmidt Brothers Knife Block. This one has 3 Takedas and a couple Shigs. The other photo has a pair of Hattori HD's, a Hiromoto, Shigefusa Kitaeji and Hinoura


----------



## lechef

Nice collection in those blocks.

Bought my first top quality Deba. When Maxim sent a mail about receiving a Kato deba, and since I just got paid I had to grab it. One to keep for sure, feel humble when having something like this in my hands. Will try it on some halibut tomorrow morning(had it in the box for 2 weeks). 

Tried to take some photos, but it didn't do it justice. http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/yoshiaki-fujiwara-deba-210mm/






> Mr. Kiyoshi Kato makes very rarely single beveled knives, but when he do he uses a lot of time and care to produce this knives and he makes them only one by one never in batches ! On every tang there is old stile Kanji that telling era and dates when this particular knife is made !
> 
> Kato uses Japanese Natural Stones on his single beveld knives and hammers ura and finish it by hand with handheld stone ! Thats why you see that his single beveled cost more
> 
> This Deba is much bigger then regular Debas as with all Kato knives more hefty and more rustic But sharpness and steel i think the best you can get !


----------



## drawman623

lechef has a beautiful deba. Ready for the king of bottom fish. That type blade is at the top of my wish list. I plan to purchase a Takeda but also a single bevel version from another maker. I'm a home cook, but my fillet knives still get put to work often. There are many striped bass and sea bass to catch on the east coast. Wish I could have a shot at a big halibut... 



any fish you must subdue with a bat once its in the boat is worth pursuing at least once in life.:viking:


----------



## drawman623

Maksim just sent me a 165 Kurouchi Santoku. It arrived yesterday. Very nice fit and finish.





This Ryusen-Hattori HD came from ebay the day before.


----------



## mhpr262

ggg16902002 said:


> Just arrived:
> A Gyuto 280mm (11") made by Eduardo Berardo from Brazil.



How is that a gyuto? It looks like a textbook "German style" knife to me, from the belly down to the bolster ...?


----------



## Karnstein

Swedish Steel 210 Wa-Petty from Ashi Hamono...


----------



## schanop

Shig Honesuki is in da house, after thorough inspection by the custom.


----------



## dmccurtis

Lovely.


----------



## stereo.pete

That might just be the first Shig Honesuki that I have seen, she's a real beauty, congrats!


----------



## brainsausage

schanop said:


> Shig Honesuki is in da house, after thorough inspection by the custom.



A wide array of pics are needed to substantiate the validity of this honesuki, i.e.
*GIMME SHIG PORN!!!*


----------



## jimbob

I so wanted one of these, but my Kato bird destroyer is more than adequate. I see that didn't hold you back!


----------



## schanop

brainsausage said:


> A wide array of pics are needed to substantiate the validity of this honesuki, i.e.
> *GIMME SHIG PORN!!!*



My first pic probably led some to believe that Shig is as big as Kato. It is a little bit smaller, not as tall, not as thick, but similar in length.

Although it is a cladded, ni-mai, it is not a true single bevel with ura. The back is flat with tiny bit of back bevel at the edge only.


----------



## glestain

Which one do you prefer? Kato or Shig?


----------



## schanop

Haven't used Shig yet, but I probably will end up liking it better due to smaller size. Kato is huge for what I need, but it is a cool knife.


----------



## glestain

Not sure, but seems the Kato is Garasuki...?


----------



## schanop

You can call it a Garasuki, yes. Just that Maxim called it a honesuki. Probably, it is the same story with Heiji 180mm semi stainless honesuki that JBroida has in stock every now and then.


----------



## EdipisReks

I've really gotta get me a chicken knife, at some point. My little Ko-Deba still does it for me, though, and a knife in the hand is worth two in the store, right?


----------



## mkriggen

Gotta say, that Shig is one elegant little chicken killer.


----------



## Bigbadwolfen

http://knivforum.proboards.com/attachment/download/137
Got my new knives a couple of days ago and really enjoy them! Masakage koishi nakiri & 240 gyuto, kaneshige 330mm white#3 yanagiba and a shun higo 5900. 
Gyuto was really thin and nice but the nakiri was even thinner and cuts absolutely incredible! Haven't tested the yanagiba more that slicing up a pork tenderloin and some chicken breasts. 
This is my first own knives since I recently moved from home and the first Japanese knives I've ever tried so I'm not a pro in any means!


----------



## Casaluz

I am trying to insert the image and cannot figure out how to do it


----------



## Casaluz

I need help, I really cannot make it work to insert pics


----------



## EdipisReks

Use imgur.com to host and link the pic links.


----------



## Benuser

250mm chef's by Thiers-Issard for The Invisible Edge, UK


----------



## Pcol2000

In the Philippines for a bit and picked these up. Anybody read Philippine?


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

Dig that cleaver!


----------



## Casaluz

Let us try this again (thanks to chinacats for his help and tutorials). This is an M. Carter Nakiri 159 mm, Hitachi white steel core laminated with Gokunan-tetsu, 160 gr, handle is premium Arizona Desert Ironwood with Cocobolo ferrule, accented with red liner. Disclaimer: the picture is from Carter's website


----------



## Casaluz

View of the back of the Nakiri


----------



## mark76

Casaluz said:


> Let us try this again (thanks to chinacats for his help and tutorials). This is an M. Carter Nakiri 159 mm, Hitachi white steel core laminated with Gokunan-tetsu, 160 gr, handle is premium Arizona Desert Ironwood with Cocobolo ferrule, accented with red liner. Disclaimer: the picture is from Carter's website



Wow!


----------



## Soccerman

I know most people are not shun fans, but I like the wide blade shun sumo santoku, it's over 60mm height, very useful ,and the edo wide blade gyuto

my favorite is the sakai yusuke extra thick extra harden 24cm gyuto, grinding on this baby is just perfect!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15783427922/in/photostream/


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

let me help you


----------



## Soccerman

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> let me help you



Thank you very much !
Here are more pictures, I just can't figure it out how to post them

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15596008689/in/photostream/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15779984271/in/photostream/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15596008689/in/photostream/


----------



## Lefty

Beautiful Carter.


----------



## XooMG

Don't have any nice pictures to show, but my newest is the one on the bottom:


----------



## ImpossibleGermany

She ain't fancy, and the picture suits it, but got this Leung Tim (I think) cleaver at a Chinese market in London last weekend:


----------



## Timthebeaver

Yes, that's a Leung Tim, I have the same one.


----------



## mr drinky

NY-Chef said:


> *IT'S READY AT LAST*
> It's been a VERY long (although not unexpected) wait, but it's on its way! I should have it in my hands by the end of the week, but I couldn't wait to post it!
> I only have the pics from the maker, I'll post more when I get the knife. It's special order 10" chef knife made by Al Pendray, Wootz steel, sheep horn handle (gun not included  ).



That's really interesting. I had tried getting some Pendray steel a while back for Devin to turn into a knife, but he wouldn't do it, so I turned to Ric Furrer. Pendray is a legend, so I am intrigued to see how it cuts. I am always a bit wary of non-kitchen-knife makers making kitchen blades. Their grind tends to be off, but to have Al Pendray make a knife for you is amazing. So the story will go: he makes knives for you and horseshoes for triple crown winners 

k.

Edit: btw, I have a Pendray hunter, and it is easily one of the most beautiful knives I own.


----------



## mr drinky

ecchef said:


> View attachment 25246



Btw, that is a bad ass makers mark Don. That and the straight stamped Devin are my favorites. I should start a thread on makers marks. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

easy13 said:


> Moriah Cowles Custom Order - 8.5in w/ Black Walnut Handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



That's a beautiful handle. Very organic. 

k.


----------



## XooMG

Ah here's a pic.


----------



## srideout

Wow, tell me more.


----------



## XooMG

srideout said:


> Wow, tell me more.


It's a bit plain looking compared to some of the customs people are posting, but it seems a very good knife. Kato Workhorse 180mm.


----------



## Timthebeaver

I'll take the understated elegance of the Kato, personally. Nice score.


----------



## Lefty

I've leaned more and more towards understated in the past couple of years. Looks great.


----------



## XooMG

Timthebeaver said:


> I'll take the understated elegance of the Kato, personally. Nice score.





Lefty said:


> I've leaned more and more towards understated in the past couple of years. Looks great.


Thanks. I like rehandle projects and some crazy figured woods, but honestly the basic burnt chestnut octagon works a charm and suits the knife well. Kato and Shigefusa wa-gyuto seem to carry an attitude with them that discourages me from slapping more intense, beautiful woods on them. Not exciting knives to look at, but they feel quite nice.


----------



## Matus

Lovely photograph of the Kato. I completely agree about the handles.


----------



## Karnstein

Yeah, nice looking knive... not a fan of D-shaped handles at all, but the burnt chestnut looks very sweet!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Karnstein said:


> Yeah, nice looking knive... not a fan of D-shaped handles at all, but the burnt chestnut looks very sweet!


Maybe the reason you liked that Kato picture is also because it has an octagonal handle


----------



## Sabaki

The Kato looks great with a good profile on the belly, good performers i've heard:doublethumbsup:

how is the choil on those? look's like it could use some deburring? (i like e'm smooth)


----------



## XooMG

Sabaki said:


> The Kato looks great with a good profile on the belly, good performers i've heard:doublethumbsup:
> 
> how is the choil on those? look's like it could use some deburring? (i like e'm smooth)


I've had a few people ask me about the profile...one reason might be that photographs can be a bit deceptive with curves. A few posts ago I actually posted a profile tracing that should be pretty honest.

Another reason is that almost everyone here seems obsessed with >240mm knives and mine is the baby 180mm model.

As for the choil...Kato is interesting. My 150mm petty has a very squared choil and might benefit from some easing, but the 180mm gyuto is gentle enough so that the corners are not uncomfy, and the blade has a feeling of control and precision. I'm sure it can be rounded much more if you prefer that. I thought it'd bother me but it feels pretty good in the hand.


----------



## Mute-on

XooMG said:


> I've had a few people ask me about the profile...one reason might be that photographs can be a bit deceptive with curves. A few posts ago I actually posted a profile tracing that should be pretty honest.
> 
> Another reason is that almost everyone here seems obsessed with >240mm knives and mine is the baby 180mm model.
> 
> As for the choil...Kato is interesting. My 150mm petty has a very squared choil and might benefit from some easing, but the 180mm gyuto is gentle enough so that the corners are not uncomfy, and the blade has a feeling of control and precision. I'm sure it can be rounded much more if you prefer that. I thought it'd bother me but it feels pretty good in the hand.



When you have a chance, I'm very curious to know your thoughts on the Kato compared to the Shigefusa 180 Gyuto. I'm considering getting the Shig and any input would be most appreciated :thumbsup:

Cheers,

J


----------



## chinacats

BTW, that is one of the nicer profiles I've seen on a knife that length.


----------



## XooMG

Mute-on said:


> When you have a chance, I'm very curious to know your thoughts on the Kato compared to the Shigefusa 180 Gyuto. I'm considering getting the Shig and any input would be most appreciated :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> J


It may take a little time, but I am planning on doing write-ups on all of my knives in this size range...I have a few cool ones.
I am quite ill now and will probably stay out of the kitchen for a little while, but when I recover, I'll put some time in with the Kato and Shigefusa and give you some impressions.


----------



## Mute-on

Great news about the write-ups. Can't wait!

Sorry to hear you are unwell. All the best for a speedy recovery :thumbsup:

Cheers,

J


----------



## ImpossibleGermany

I just received my new Gesshin Ginga 270cm stainless gyuto (and many thanks to Jon at JKI - a true class act!):


----------



## malexthekid

ImpossibleGermany said:


> I just received my new Gesshin Ginga 270cm stainless gyuto (and many thanks to Jon at JKI - a true class act!):



Great knife. I picked one up in September and it has been my go to knife. There is something I really like about the simplicity of it.


----------



## Casaluz

I just got this gorgeous 290 mm Shiro-ko Kasumi Yanagiba from Murray Carter Cutlery. The blade width is 35 mm and a maximum 3.3 mm of thickness with distal taper construction. It weights 214 grams. (full disclosure, the pictures are from Carter's web site).


----------



## chinacats

^^ :jawdrop:

Very nice MC!


----------



## stereo.pete

That yanagiba is damn near perfection, well played and congrats on the new purchase!


----------



## mark76

I wrote about it in another topic: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-and-other-knives-(Terayasu-Fujiwara-Yamawaku)


----------



## mkriggen

Another pearl from down under...





Be well,
Mikey


----------



## CoqaVin

damn do I need a Kagekiyo


----------



## mkriggen

CoqaVin said:


> damn do I need a Kagekiyo



Did a little work with it tonight (onions and tomatoes), is very nice

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## krx927

ImpossibleGermany said:


> I just received my new Gesshin Ginga 270cm stainless gyuto (and many thanks to Jon at JKI - a true class act!):



Beautiful knife!


----------



## Vesteroid

I bought a 210 from Jon that I am giving to a life long friend as his first jknife.....darn those are sexy....hope I am strong enough to let it go lol


----------



## mkriggen

Just got informed tonight that this is done and being shipped tomorrow. A few teaser pics until I have it in hand:viking:







Be well,
Mikey


----------



## mark76

It looks beautiful. What is it?


----------



## chefcomesback

mark76 said:


> It looks beautiful. What is it?



Cris Anderson mizu honyaki sujihiki , he is a very talented maker and has the craziest hamons I have seen


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Geo87

Woah! That Hamon is insane! that contrast... Drool


----------



## XooMG

Ask Cris if it's mizu-honyaki or abura-honyaki.


----------



## CoqaVin

I am not to well educated on the different types of honyakis, but I know Chris has told me he usually does Mizu Honyaki


----------



## XooMG

CoqaVin said:


> I am not to well educated on the different types of honyakis, but I know Chris has told me he usually does Mizu Honyaki


Yeah that was before he got a Japanese lesson, probably.  To be fair it's not an enormous issue...but the knife community butchers so many Japanese terms, it's nice to see folks be a little more precise once in a while.


----------



## linecooklife

http://flic.kr/p/qcZfwL http://flic.kr/p/pghHFc http://flic.kr/p/pVtwGU http://flic.kr/p/pVB3iz. 
Gesshin Ginga white #2 270 
Just in time for thanksgiving prep. Oblique cut root veggies and squash all day long like they were butter. Slow grey blue patina coming on from cutting apples for stuffing  so far I'm loving this knife, so thin behind the edge. Looking forward to sharpening.


----------



## chinacats

That Ginga patina is starting to look nice...that's a good looking knife.


----------



## malexthekid

chinacats said:


> That Ginga patina is starting to look nice...that's a good looking knife.



I love my Ginga. I have been tempted to attempt to rehandle it with some nice Australian timbers, but then every time I get it out and use it I look at it again and love the simplicity of it.


----------



## Von blewitt

3mm Monosteel Gyuto in 01, Sycamore & Green Maple handle



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mute-on

Speechless :jawdrop:

Very nice, Huw


----------



## rami_m

Yep, let us know how it cuts


----------



## cheflarge

Huw......... THAT is a beautiful knife!!! And, yes, please let us know how you like the performance.


----------



## mark76

It's pretty unsharp, since daylight has almost disappeared here at 3 PM. So another one, with flash:





And I tried to do a choil shot, but not much luck with my camera. Let me just say this knife is one of the thinnest knives behind the edge that I know!


----------



## Asteger

A 210? I've got the same. Great knives, and probably under-rated.


----------



## CoqaVin

you ordered ^this directly from them? if so how much?


----------



## mark76

Yup. You can see it for yourself. Google teruyasu fujiwara knives and you should find their site. 

Be aware that their communication is very bad. They never gave me and order confirmation nor a shipment confirmation. And they never reacted to mails I sent them about this. But shipping only took slightly over a week.


----------



## CoqaVin

I agree with the communication factor, I emailed him and never received a response


----------



## Sabaki

Von blewitt said:


> 3mm Monosteel Gyuto in 01, Sycamore & Green Maple handle
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



That's a sweet looking knife


----------



## jimbob

210 kitaeji usuba. This is the sexiest bit of steel i've ever held!


----------



## schanop

Awww, it must be a grand now from jumi considering current exchange rate.

Nice one, jimbob.


----------



## jimbob

Not far off! Ah well. Been a unicorn for a long time. Expect some sales soon....
Also, in your experience, would this knife benefit from honbadzuke (misspelt I'm sure). Not that I would want to perform it myself, but would love to see it at its best.


----------



## schanop

Usually Shig comes ready for work. If you want to do anything with it, a tiny micro bevel at high angle i.e. 30-45 on a fine grit stone or on a jnat fiinisher should be enough, as well as a light touch on uraoshi (on the back side) to clean up any burr.


----------



## jimbob

Cheers. The finer the better? I have a Shinden suita or would takashima do the job?


----------



## schanop

I would say Shinden suita for uraoshi and takashima for micro bevel, assuming that Shinden suita is on the harder side.


----------



## cclin

I finally find a utility knife I really like. Fujiwara Teruyasu Denka 195mm gyuto. Stainless clad AS steel. I love the blade! feel very hard & stiff with nice weight(200g)! it Takes and holds a wicked edge! No wedging, good food release, and no food reactions. F&F is way better than I expect, no gap or stick out tang on handle, no high & low spot on the wide bevel.


----------



## chinacats

Charles, that is a sexy little knife.


----------



## Mute-on

jimbob said:


> 210 kitaeji usuba. This is the sexiest bit of steel i've ever held! View attachment 25599
> View attachment 25598



A real work of art. Hard to stop staring at it long enough to actually cut something 

Congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## Von blewitt

I have been waiting for these to come back into stock from a local retailer, I got the heads up on Sunday night. And it arrived today.
Konosuke White #2 Honyaki
I've wanted to try one of these Wa/Western handles for ages. I like it.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## schanop

Saw it on Leigh's twitter post. Looks awesome. Let us know how it compares to Mizuno and Sakai Takayuki honyaki, would you?


----------



## cclin

Huw, that is one beautiful knife! I want to try Konosuke Honyaki for a long time. However, The mirror polish finished is a big headache for me to maintain it......


----------



## schanop

Now I also wonder if David has received his yet :knife:


----------



## cclin

chinacats said:


> Charles, that is a sexy little knife.


Thanks, I like to use smaller knives for home cooking lately. I can cut more faster & precision.


----------



## Von blewitt

cclin said:


> Huw, that is one beautiful knife! I want to try Konosuke Honyaki for a long time. However, The mirror polish finished is a big headache for me to maintain it......



It's a great knife, a lot more nimble than the Mizuno

I agree about maintaining mirror polish, after I've used it a bit I'll likely switch to an 800 grit wet/dry finish. That's what I've done with my Mizuno



schanop said:


> Saw it on Leigh's twitter post. Looks awesome. Let us know how it compares to Mizuno and Sakai Takayuki honyaki, would you?



Will do, I'm enjoying it so far. It's a bit smaller than what I'm used yo


----------



## Pugilist

Pair of 210's... 
Old and new...


----------



## mkriggen

And a lovely pair they are:biggrin:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## marc4pt0

WhoA!


----------



## Pugilist

One more... Kono Blue #2 honyaki - 240


----------



## Mute-on

marc4pt0 said:


> WhoA!



What he said


----------



## hien

waw.. so pretty, especially the honyaki.


----------



## mark76

Von blewitt said:


> I agree about maintaining mirror polish, after I've used it a bit I'll likely switch to an 800 grit wet/dry finish. That's what I've done with my Mizuno



Is 800 grit about the grit level at which knife blades start to look mirror polished? I'd just like to know, since I'm thinking of polishing one.


----------



## Von blewitt

You could get a semi mirror polish at 800 grit if you buffed after, but that's not my thing.


----------



## brainsausage

Pugilist said:


> One more... Kono Blue #2 honyaki - 240



Who made the handles on all of these?


----------



## Pugilist

brainsausage said:


> Who made the handles on all of these?



Isaiah Schroeder did all 3 of them.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Some seriously fine Honyaki's both western handle & Wa.


----------



## BJE1




----------



## Jagjit

What do you got there bj


----------



## CoqaVin

trying to read the makers mark but can't


----------



## BJE1

Erik Fritz JS
255 mm forged 52100 triple quench triple temper.
He is one extremely talented maker that we should keep an eye on.


----------



## Lefty

BJE1 said:


> Erik Fritz JS
> 255 mm forged 52100 triple quench triple temper.
> He is one extremely talented maker that we should keep an eye on.



I agree. He has a few things he's working on, but even as they are, he does great work. I find I use mine a lot. It's a great "use and don't worry about it" knife. That's a compliment, for those who might not be sure.


----------



## marc4pt0

Oh geez, I'm really seriously trying not to buy anymore knives here. This does not make it easy


----------



## Bobblybook

My first... :knife:
Also a Gesshin Ginga gyuto & Uraku petty arrived for the parents for Christmas, but everyone knows what those look like! This was a gift to myself as a first knife, tosagata bocho rehandled by Jon:






I promised myself not to fall in love with a knife, based on everyone's tragic experiences here... :justkidding:
I can safely say I've already failed. Our wedding will be early next year, if anyone is in Melbourne at that time you're invited! :laugh:

On a side note, as a newbie, I was surprised at the smell of the kurouchi - it has a strong, distinct smoky smell... smells like something specific, I can't quite put my finger on what though!


----------



## XooMG

Bobblybook said:


> My first... :knife:
> Also a Gesshin Ginga gyuto & Uraku petty arrived for the parents for Christmas, but everyone knows what those look like! This was a gift to myself as a first knife, tosagata bocho rehandled by Jon:
> 
> [image]
> 
> I promised myself not to fall in love with a knife, based on everyone's tragic experiences here... :justkidding:
> I can safely say I've already failed. Our wedding will be early next year, if anyone is in Melbourne at that time you're invited! :laugh:
> 
> On a side note, as a newbie, I was surprised at the smell of the kurouchi - it has a strong, distinct smoky smell... smells like something specific, I can't quite put my finger on what though!


That's a clean looking Tosagata bocho. Decent stamping and pretty respectable bevel. I like mine a lot...it's not my most practical knife shape, but definitely no slouch. I highly recommend polishing off the bead-blasted bevel finish, or at least smoothing it down a bit:




I need to rehandle mine and do some choil rounding. Yours looks good...is the spine rounded a little?


----------



## chinacats

Mine Zakuri Tosagata bocho is currently being rehandled...yours looks great!


----------



## JBroida

Yeah... Spine and choil are rounded and polished and the smoky smell is from the rehandle


----------



## Bobblybook

XooMG said:


> That's a clean looking Tosagata bocho. Decent stamping and pretty respectable bevel. I like mine a lot...it's not my most practical knife shape, but definitely no slouch. I highly recommend polishing off the bead-blasted bevel finish, or at least smoothing it down a bit:
> I need to rehandle mine and do some choil rounding. Yours looks good...is the spine rounded a little?



Yes I will do that, once I feel confident enough to fiddle with it. The spine and choil are rounded by Jon as he mentioned - not just a little, it's completely polished. I didn't take a photo because I couldn't take a good one. Here are a couple. Completely beyond my expectations!













JBroida said:


> Yeah... Spine and choil are rounded and polished and the smoky smell is from the rehandle



Ahh thanks, that makes sense.  I didn't think of that!


----------



## jackslimpson

Red Dog Forge Carver (Shane Stainton, from Upstate NY, though I got this from him at a Houston TX gun show. He might be based in TX now. I know he said, but I failed to retain).

















In my haste, I forgot to ask what kind of steel it was. It was only mentioned that it was high carbon steel. The scales are beautiful bloodwood. Though I thought it was damascus, Shane corrected me that it was a secret process of etching. The etching is deep, making me think that stiction will be no problem. I haven't used it yet, but am excited about it. The blade is a bit stout, like a Sabatier. The spine (about two inches of it, where pinch grip would land) and choil are nicely rounded. The OOTB edge is fine and toothy. I hope the picture shows it, but the heel has a nice little radius that is quite pleasant. 

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## malexthekid

I really like the look of that knife. Don't know if the profile would suit how I use a knife, but I am just drawn to how it looks.


----------



## mkriggen

Just got this in the mail today, 220mm Chinese cleaver by J.M. Jones. I think I just figured out what I'm going to do with that walrus penis I bought from Randy:viking:







Be well,
Mikey


----------



## daveb

Hope that walrus had big feet!


----------



## ShaggySean

After 4.5 months my new heiji finally showed up. Surprisingly thin brood the edge for a knife this size and an amazing cutter.


----------



## ShaggySean

Behind the edge


----------



## ShaggySean

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2xn0Af-mZmKRURkc0xGYUlBTDg/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## ShaggySean

That is a great looking clever


----------



## CoqaVin

that zakuri is mighty tempting for only 65 beans, Jon any idea when the 240 Kuro Blue 1 gyuto's are coming back in stock?


----------



## berko

Whats the weight on the cleaver?


----------



## MrOli

I have been holding back a bit but I still have one space on the rack...for a Kurosaki Gyuto.






Masakage Kumo Ko Bunka
Yoshikane SKD Hakata
Shibata Kotetsu Bunka
Fujiwara Nashiji Nakiri


----------



## XooMG

MrOli said:


> I have been holding back a bit but I still have one space on the rack...for a Kurosaki Gyuto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masakage Kumo Ko Bunka
> Yoshikane SKD Hakata
> Shibata Kotetsu Bunka
> Fujiwara Nashiji Nakiri


Which Kurosaki are you looking at? I might be snagging one in the future too.


----------



## mkriggen

MrOli said:


> I have been holding back a bit but I still have one space on the rack...for a Kurosaki Gyuto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masakage Kumo Ko Bunka
> Yoshikane SKD Hakata
> Shibata Kotetsu Bunka
> Fujiwara Nashiji Nakiri



How are you liking that Shibata? I keep thinking about them, but haven't seen any opinions on them yet.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## XooMG

mkriggen said:


> How are you liking that Shibata? I keep thinking about them, but haven't seen any opinions on them yet.
> 
> Be well,
> Mikey


I'm not MrOli, but mine is pretty neat:





First thing I cut with it was a pretty big carrot:





Did fine. It is very thin @5mm and 10mm from the edge, and very much a standard laser. Stickage is kind of what you expect from a relatively flat very tall very thin blade...but the knife is comfortable, balanced well, and overall well made.

I do wish it had a teency bit of a flat spot...it's a shallow continuous curve. Cuts great though.


----------



## MrOli

XooMG said:


> Which Kurosaki are you looking at? I might be snagging one in the future too.



I am a bit torn, they're all looking great...R2, AS and Megumi.


----------



## MrOli

mkriggen said:


> How are you liking that Shibata? I keep thinking about them, but haven't seen any opinions on them yet.
> 
> Be well,
> Mikey



Just as XooMG stated, great cutter and magnificent fit and finish. It is definitely my thinnest knife so I baby it quite a bit.

It depend what you want to use it for, large vegetables tend to stick but it is brilliant for the rest and the bunka shape is the looker of the range.


----------



## Dardeau

Tesshu 240mm


----------



## glestain

White 2 from Aframes?


----------



## Dardeau

It is the one from A frames


----------



## glestain

Is the saya including come with it?


----------



## SolidSnake03

O_O NICE!


----------



## daveb

Purty.


----------



## Dardeau

Cuts well too. It didn't get too much of s workout today, but maybe tomorrow. It feels hard. I'm looking forward to putting it on the stones.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Dardeau, that's my kind knife. Big sexy wide bevels, razor thin at the edge, nice flat spot, thin tip. My 210 Kono Ginsan in this shape just kills onions. To the extent that if I'm using another knife, and an onion/shallot needs prepping, I'll pull this knife off the wall magnet just for that veg. 

I sent this knife to Dave B. for play and I think he felt the same.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Added a beautiful big brother knife (Banno) to my little (Ko) knife ... thx, in every way, to Ian ....!









Simply amazing fit and finish! As always Ian produces better than you think you can buy IMO!

Tom


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Sorry for the crappy iPhone photo's ... here are Ian's ... mucho better'o! ... but nothing compares to the knife in person ... 

http://imgur.com/a/TP4nn

This guy is amazing ... IMO

TjA


----------



## Von blewitt

Mario 270 Gyuto with HHH feather Damascus with rosewood burl & Blackwood from Burlsource



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Anton

Von blewitt said:


> Mario 270 Gyuto with HHH feather Damascus with rosewood burl & Blackwood from Burlsource
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



That didn't turn out ugly....


----------



## jimbob

Mario in the house! Nice combo


----------



## Geo87

Nice nice nice!


----------



## cheflarge

WOW!!! Frickin Huw, always has all the cool stuff! :lol2:


----------



## melbournites

online photo sharing

left to right

Masakage Kumo sujihiki
HHH gyuto - beautiful handle
Konosuke Santoku
Shig Nakiri 
Masakage Kumo Ko Bunka
1803 paring knife


----------



## Matus

Nice set - and what a great looking wooden magnetic strip!


----------



## Vesteroid

MontezumaBoy said:


> Sorry for the crappy iPhone photo's ... here are Ian's ... mucho better'o! ... but nothing compares to the knife in person ...
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/TP4nn
> 
> 
> This guy is amazing ... IMO
> 
> TjA


I wanted to thank you in person for buying those knives and keeping me from them.

I have three of his knives and two more he rehandled for me. By far my favorite American maker.


----------



## ecchef

I finally convinced my wife to upgrade from her ancient Kiya santoku.
Here's what she picked:






Masamoto VG series, Tokyo Sky Tree commemorative edition.


----------



## ecchef

Matus said:


> Nice set - and what a great looking wooden magnetic strip!



+1 and nice photo skills to boot!


----------



## brianh

Rehandled Tanaka 210 in wenge and curly maple.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Vesteroid said:


> I wanted to thank you in person for buying those knives and keeping me from them.
> 
> I have three of his knives and two more he rehandled for me. By far my favorite American maker.



+1 - Thx Vesteroid - just trying to do my part for the local economy! Ian is just a real pleasure to work with and the end result is amazing in every aspect / takes a tremendous amount of pride in everything he does. I am going to be having a Kono re-handled and he is definitely the one I am looking at to do that. TjA


----------



## Lefty

brianh said:


> Rehandled Tanaka 210 in wenge and curly maple.
> 
> View attachment 25697



Beautiful combo.


----------



## stereo.pete

Well, I had been trying to buy a Tanaka, but unfortunately that never materialized so I instead reached out to a maker who I always had on the back burner. After three years of lusting after his knives, I finally reached out to Shinichi and ordered a 270mm Gyuto in Blue #2. I had the knife shipped to me within a week and she's an amazing cutter. I love this this knife, talk about a work horse. She's an absolute monster at chopping, dicing, slicing and push cutting. I hope to one day be able to model his geometry in my kitchen knives, because this knife is just a joy to use.


----------



## brianh

Lefty said:


> Beautiful combo.



Thank you! Simple but really nice, IMO.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Pete really like the profile of that blade, the grind looks good too. Maybe could use a new handle


----------



## Matus

OK, it's show time 

First two Carter knives - the upper one is carbon clad funayuki that I got about 6 months ago, the bottom one is stainless clad Muteki. Both are excellent:






Call me a lucky b*stard, but here is the Sakai Takayuki 240mm Swedish steel gyuto with mirror polish I won from James. Shown side-to-side next to Kato that I have on loan from Matt:






And bunch of stuff from Maksim that arrived recently: mortar (it is great), Hideryiama, 2 naggers and 80mm petty Kato.


----------



## Asteger

stereo.pete said:


> ... After three years of lusting after his knives, I finally reached out to Shinichi and ordered a 270mm Gyuto in Blue #2. I had the knife shipped to me within a week and she's an amazing cutter. I love this this knife, talk about a work horse. She's an absolute monster at chopping, dicing, slicing and push cutting. I hope to one day be able to model his geometry in my kitchen knives, because this knife is just a joy to use.



Under-rated maybe? I'm thinking these are amongst the best out there.



Matus said:


> ... and 80mm petty Kato.



Was tempted by this one many times. Already own 3 JNS Kato, and this one looks so perfect. Couldn't think of a 'real' use for it, though, beyond my larger petties. What are you using it for?


----------



## Vesteroid

I have a 240 in blue 2 with a k tip that I picked up from custom fan. Perhaps my most used knife. 

Not sure why exactly but think it's because I can just grab it and go. I don't need to be careful. My kagekiyo' since always feel like I need to be precise in my technique or risk chipping them....of course that could be only in my head.


----------



## hien

SUKENARI SX2 270 yanagi


----------



## Matus

Asteger said:


> Under-rated maybe?
> Was tempted by this one many times. Already own 3 JNS Kato, and this one looks so perfect. Couldn't think of a 'real' use for it, though, beyond my larger petties. What are you using it for?



I use it for little stuff like garlic. I also like using it when cutting cauliflower to smaller pieces. It does not get used daily, but I like it


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Vesteroid said:


> IMy kagekiyo' since always feel like I need to be precise in my technique or risk chipping them....of course that could be only in my head.



And here I thought it was only me .... now I feel better ... FWIW I think that it doesn't help that it is just so damn 'pretty' even if it looks bada$$ and so thin behind the edge that it is kinda scary to let your guard down when using it ... I don't have any other k tipped to compare it to though ...


----------



## Asteger

Matus said:


> I use it for little stuff like garlic. I also like using it when cutting cauliflower to smaller pieces. It does not get used daily, but I like it



Stop, you're persuading me!


----------



## TurdMuffin

Not the best pic, but its a 240mm akifusa I picked up on black friday from epicurean edge. Once I get some decent use I'll post a review. I like it a lot so far though.


----------



## LeperoftheFaith

I splurged just before Thanksgiving. Sometimes you have to jump on these things when the opportunity shows up. Thanks to Huw and Will for the great knives.


----------



## Anton

That Shig gets around :whistling:


----------



## Mrmnms

LeperoftheFaith said:


> I splurged just before Thanksgiving. Sometimes you have to jump on these things when the opportunity shows up. Thanks to Huw and Will for the great knives.




Both look great . What's the steel on the Catchside?


----------



## LeperoftheFaith

O1


----------



## daddy yo yo

Holy.... Flat-flatter-Catcheside!

And I do like this Shig too!


----------



## CB1968

Anton said:


> That Shig gets around :whistling:



She must be good!!


----------



## banjo1071

For my two 3 year old twinsgirls:

http://www.opinel.com/cuisine/petit-chef


----------



## chinacats

Nice Banjo!


----------



## banjo1071

These a actually quite sharp, will post a kidrelated review later....


----------



## Mute-on

banjo1071 said:


> For my two 3 year old twinsgirls:
> 
> http://www.opinel.com/cuisine/petit-chef



Just what I've been looking for! (Mine are 3 mo, though


----------



## turbochef422

Because of this new Kato I haven't gotten around to using the shig. And this shig is a beast thicker than the Kato I'm gonna love it too


----------



## Jordanp

Seriously beautiful knives turbo especially loving that Kato friggen gorgeous man! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## mkriggen

My take from E.E.'s cyber Monday sale. 300mm Yoshikane V2 tamamoku yanagiba (This was actually the exact knife I was hoping to get) and a 75mm Asai SG2 paring.





Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Timthebeaver

Awesome Yoshi


----------



## kevpenbanc

Love that yanagiba Mikey.


----------



## apicius9

kevpenbanc said:


> Love that yanagiba Mikey.



+1. You on a roll, Mikey? Didn't you just get a suji from Cris also?  I really need to find a better-paying job...

Stefan


----------



## daddy yo yo

Maybe you should start smth in the handle business?!???


----------



## dream816

Merry Christmas, everyone!!

My new yanagiba has finally arrived after a few months' wait due to custom options. This is a blue #2, 330mm honyaki.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Wow!


----------



## cheflarge

:goodpost: lus1: :ubersexy:


----------



## skiajl6297

Very excited to slay some poultry this weekend! As always awesome shopping experience for my wife at JKI.


----------



## drawman623

Just got some Watanabe eye candy


----------



## drawman623




----------



## MrOli

Not a buy but a Christmas surprise from the gorgeous wife:






Kurosaki Megumi 150 Petty and Shibata Kotetsu 75 Petty, the latter did miracles on the Christmas lunch sprouts. Still getting used to the Megumi, it is stunning in person but I am trying to find uses for a longer Petty.


----------



## ramenlegend

150mm Marko damascus petty from his recent sale


----------



## rami_m

ramenlegend said:


> 150mm Marko damascus petty from his recent sale



Pretty funky knife rest.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Looks ugly, this knife rest. Better throw it away...


----------



## rami_m

daddy yo yo said:


> Looks ugly, this knife rest. Better throw it away...



Or I could take it off your hand.


----------



## Pugilist

my Christmas present to myself... cell phone pics don't do it justice..


----------



## Mrmnms

Gorgeous, what's the cap and ferrule material?


----------



## mkriggen

Looks like muskox


----------



## Pugilist

Mikey nailed it, it is musk ox and rosewood burl.


----------



## MrOli

Not new but just modded K Sabatier, the tip was bent so I used this excuse to turn it into a Bunka.


----------



## berko

nice.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Nothing fancy, Kato Workhorse large Nakiri with (slightly) oversized handle. I like it.


----------



## CB1968

Fresh from MT, thought I would also include the top Gyuto which is currently my favourite knife, and my go to knife for the last 12 months in (AEB-L) just to show how my preferences are changing in regards to profile, Marko nailed the profile on this latest knife in A2.
The wood on the Honesuki is from some of that awesome Rosewood that Mark posted earlier in the year.


----------



## JCHine

Picked these up on a trip to Japan in November. Went a little crazy but have been enjoying them all

Kyoto - Shigharu 180mm Deba






Kyoto - Aritsugu stainless clad 140mm petty






Osaka - 

Ichimonji 300mm Fugubiki 






Ichimonji honesuki


----------



## Ruso

Something that Holidays (Ded Moroz) brought me.
210mm Takamura R2 and 240 Ginga in stainless.







Both are quite thin behind the edge:
Ginga Left - Takamura Right


----------



## JCHine

Timthebeaver said:


> Nothing fancy, Kato Workhorse large Nakiri with (slightly) oversized handle. I like it.



Kato nakiris are great knives that can put a smile on your face after a hard day. How is yours at the rear? Mine pretty "solid" but the front half falls through whatever vegetable you put in front of it. Just wait until you have sharpened it a couple of times and then really starts to shine.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Ruso said:


> Something that Holidays (Ded Moroz) brought me.
> 210mm Takamura R2 and 240 Ginga in stainless.


Happy New Year and congratulations with your new toys. Please don't hesitate to write some kind of review compared both of knives, after you put them to good use.


----------



## schanop

Second honyaki gyuto is in da house. This Konosuke white steel honyaki is practically totally different to my previous Sakai Takayuki blue #1. It has that wide bevel design, although transition is blended well into the blade; uber nice mirror polish, straighter spine, less belly, and a very nice handle.


----------



## Asteger

Both nice, Chanop


----------



## chefcomesback

Chanop I really liked those Konosuke handles , how is that big emoto feel like on a western handle ? Or does is still more feel like a wa handle?


----------



## schanop

It feels more like a norrmal wa octagonal handle because of the emoto, chef. Long emoto will take a bit of time to get use to, pinch grip does feel a little different. The actual handle itself is very nice, the end cap is of nickel silver, I think. They seem to take a bit of patina and oxidation, and not as bright as the actual polished white steel blade at the moment.


----------



## jacko9

I don't have pictures yet but recently I decided that I wanted to buy some Japanese kitchen knives so, after asking questions on several forums I bought the Konosuke HD2 240mm Gyuto with the light color wood stock handle. After that purchase I decided that I wanted to get a heavier Gyuto so I bought the Teruyasa Fujiwara Nashiji 240mm Gyuto with the ebony handle.

The Konosuke HD2 is extremely light but cuts through root vegetables with ease. The Fujiwara has a much heaftier feel and drops through root vegetables like they weren't there. While both knives came out of the box sharp, the Fujiwara came razor sharp and it's simply amazing to use. I haven't decided what knife I going to get next but i'm pretty sure it will be from one of these brands.

Jack


----------



## chinacats

jacko9 said:


> I haven't decided what knife I going to get next but i'm pretty sure it will be from one of these brands.
> Jack



Both good knives, but you would be doing yourself a disservice to limit future purchases to those brands. BTW, oob edge means nothing...except sometimes an opportunity for improvement.

Cheers


----------



## schanop

Got a bit of time to try to take better picture of Konosuke. Polishing work is quite spectacular.


----------



## jacko9

That's a great looking knife!


----------



## Geo87

Yeah that's fantastic! Nice polish. Very cool handle.


----------



## rami_m

Nice!


----------



## Matus

Something very special should arrive in few weeks time - Andy Billipp Damascus Gyuto. You have not idea how hard it is going to wait for this one


----------



## Dardeau

I don't like Damascus and that is making me jealous


----------



## mark76

Ruso said:


> Both are quite thin behind the edge:
> Ginga Left - Takamura Right



Hi Ruso, thanks for the pics! This surprises me a bit. I thought the Takamura was about one of the thinnest knives on the market. But your Ginga seems even thinner. Am I correct?


----------



## Ruso

mark76 said:


> Hi Ruso, thanks for the pics! This surprises me a bit. I thought the Takamura was about one of the thinnest knives on the market. But your Ginga seems even thinner. Am I correct?


replied in another thread.


----------



## TheDispossessed

I've been rocking a gesshin ginga gyuto for years, awesome grind, the whole thing's a pretty good value overall.


----------



## Bluebird814

My new petty knife.

Maker: RED ORCA (Yoshihiko Akitomo)
Blade material: Aogami #2 / Blue Steel #2 / laminated
Handle: Duralumin-Hilt / Burmese rosewood-Handle


----------



## chinacats

Bluebird, that is one sexy petty knife! What is the length?


----------



## jimbob

That's quite a unique piece! Haven't heard of the maker.


----------



## Bluebird814

chinacats said:


> Bluebird, that is one sexy petty knife! What is the length?



Thanks!

Overall length: 304mm
Blade length: 158mm



jimbob said:


> That's quite a unique piece! Haven't heard of the maker.



They are one of famous smith in Japan.
Usually, they make a knife, or a sword-machete and also sometimes make a kitchen knife.


----------



## chefcomesback

No pictures yet but pulled the trigger on a yamawaku yanagiba and watanabe mioroshi deba from his standard line ,I have been processing larger fish 2-3 times a week and needed something less expensive that I wouldn't be upset if its gets chipped or scratched


----------



## EdipisReks

My Yamawaku yanagi is a nice piece of steel, but it certainly Improved when I put a Shig D handle on it.


----------



## EdipisReks

Konosuke Blue 2 240 "Funayuki." Basically the same as the Fuji gyuto, but with a flatter profile. One of the sweetest knives I've ever handled.


----------



## EdipisReks

I really need to sand my rubber cutting board...


----------



## CoqaVin

Fuji envy, is coming on strong, is that a sanituff board


----------



## EdipisReks

CoqaVin said:


> Fuji envy, is coming on strong, is that a sanituff board



Yup. It's sitting on top of a great 3.5"x20"x15" end grain maple block, funny enough.


----------



## leiatlarge

schanop said:


> Got a bit of time to try to take better picture of Konosuke. Polishing work is quite spectacular.


With a polish that beautiful, I'd almost be afraid to use it...just one small scratch and I'll probably spend a few hour repolishing. What a beauty!


----------



## Matus

Jin Kogatana from Jon - here shown together with Shigefusa Honesuki 165mm and Kato Petty 80mm. Great little utility knife.


----------



## mkriggen

Very cool little Jin Matus. I didn't even know he had any of those.


----------



## stereo.pete

EdipisReks said:


> Konosuke Blue 2 240 "Funayuki." Basically the same as the Fuji gyuto, but with a flatter profile. One of the sweetest knives I've ever handled.



That's a very sweet knife, well played!


----------



## MowgFace

Two newest. The Itinomonn came today!


----------



## EdipisReks

stereo.pete said:


> That's a very sweet knife, well played!



Thanks! I had been a bit skeptical of the "Funayuki" style gyutos, in the past, but I really like the profile. The edge is Kagekiyo thin at the edge and tip, so you can probably imagine how it cuts.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Sounds a lot like the Kono Fuji White #2 210mm Gyuto I have, it is astoundingly thin at the edge....like "I can't believe this is real" thin at the edge.


----------



## schanop

leiatlarge said:


> schanop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a bit of time to try to take better picture of Konosuke. Polishing work is quite spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a polish that beautiful, I'd almost be afraid to use it...just one small scratch and I'll probably spend a few hour repolishing. What a beauty!
Click to expand...


I think I feel better using it for the first time rather than keeping it pretty. I am not going to sweat with scratches and patina. It is meant to be used. This knife feels a bit like a workhorse, still tip area is rather thin :trickydicky:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

schanop said:


>


I feel like it's the first proper photo of this particular knife 
Now it looks great


----------



## Lefty

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> I feel like it's the first proper photo of this particular knife
> Now it looks great



Agreed! Beautiful.


----------



## Geo87

schanop said:


> I think I feel better using it for the first time rather than keeping it pretty. I am not going to sweat with scratches and patina. It is meant to be used.



Bravo! Well said sir


----------



## marc4pt0

EdipisReks said:


> Thanks! I had been a bit skeptical of the "Funayuki" style gyutos, in the past, but I really like the profile. The edge is Kagekiyo thin at the edge and tip, so you can probably imagine how it cuts.



I came so close to grabbing one of these on several occasions. If it were just a tad larger overall...
I bet it performs very well, and I still kind of regret not picking one up.


----------



## pkjames

schanop said:


> I think I feel better using it for the first time rather than keeping it pretty. I am not going to sweat with scratches and patina. It is meant to be used. This knife feels a bit like a workhorse, still tip area is rather thin :trickydicky:



awsome pic, maybe considering a full blade blue patina?


----------



## Matus

mkriggen said:


> Very cool little Jin Matus. I didn't even know he had any of those.



Thank you. Jon has many Jin knives, but this small just a few. I am just putting together a small write-up - stay tuned


----------



## Salty dog

Mizuno Tanrenjo 240 gyuto Blue #2 core.


----------



## Anton

Salty dog said:


> Mizuno Tanrenjo 240 gyuto Blue #2 core.



Good to see the old "staples" getting around


----------



## EdipisReks

Salty dog said:


> Mizuno Tanrenjo 240 gyuto Blue #2 core.



Is this stock, or did you have it made to spec? If stock, I'd be interested in seeing a choil and tip shot.


----------



## Salty dog

You can get a general idea from the photos. I could address any questions you may have.
The long timers around here know I'm a fan of Mizuno Tanrenjo. And my favorite knife is my 240 suminigashi.
I have two honyaki gyutos, a suminigashi and a couple yanagis from them. 
This knife is essentially a clone of my suminigashi with blue #2 core at a 1/4 of the price.
It runs narrow and short.


----------



## EdipisReks

I've owned a couple of these, but they were a long time ago (one was made 10 years ago, which I had bought a couple years ago NIB). I'm just curious if the geometry as changed over the years, is all.


----------



## Salty dog

I've owned the Sumi for around ten years When I ordered the honyakis I expected the same but they were different animals. For years Mizuno offered this knife with the wide shinogi. When I saw it without it I ordered it. Exceptional fit and finish. 
More to follow.


----------



## dmccurtis

Great knife. It and the Masamoto KS were the first two knives I really fell for, and are my favourites to this day.


----------



## Gnickrapon

brianh said:


> Watanabe 180mm nakiri. Really liking it and buying direct was an easy experience.



This thread is amazing. I've started at the begining and I'd been waiting for someone to post a pic of one these as I'm fairly confident this will be my next purchase. It's down to the Watanabe or the Takeda. Both seem similar in dimension. Do you still own it?


----------



## kavik79

Can't believe I made it through 374 pages of all this knife porn :eek2:
Part of me is relieved to get through it all....part of me is sad that it's over lol

I'll add mine, but it's not going to compare to most of these amazing posts

Tanaka VG-10, handle is ho wood and blonde buffalo horn
Supposed to be 240mm and 150g, I measure it at 245mm from heel to tip, 55mm height at heel, 165g










Handle is okay, not perfect. Spine and choil are ever so slightly rounded, but will need some work. Both those things were expected though, and for $137 I don't mind having to do some finishing myself :cool2:

Only played with it for a few minutes tonight, but even straight out of the box it cuts pretty darn nice...really looking forward to seeing what it will do after sharpening it


p.s.
Also waiting on a CCK 1303 to arrive, after being inspired by macmiddlebrooks' cleaver 370 pages ago :bigeek:


macmiddlebrooks said:


>


----------



## brianh

I still have the Watanabe. I like it much more than the Takeda. The Watanabe wedges less and is just a better cutter.


----------



## Gnickrapon

brianh said:


> I still have the Watanabe. I like it much more than the Takeda. The Watanabe wedges less and is just a better cutter.



Outstanding. Thanks for that


----------



## riba

Just a quick snapshot of the newest member, a SS Heiji gyuto


Heiji ss gyuto by JasperVL, on Flickr

I am very impressed by the way it cuts


----------



## Cheeks1989

Just bought from Dave I can't wait for it to come in. 
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/21395-SALE-Martell-Wa-Nakiri


----------



## strumke

Carter KU Gyuto - 6.4sun, 194mm (7.64")


----------



## strumke

Not really new, but this is the craigslist find that got me to this site while learning more about the knife:

Bloodroot 11.5" Gyuto/Chef
Recycled O1 Tool Steel from Thyssen-Krupp, Mexican Coffee Bag Handle, Mustard Patina


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

I wonder who will be the first one to post here a picture of Carter's Damascus gyuto


----------



## Livlif

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> I wonder who will be the first one to post here a picture of Carter's Damascus gyuto


I wish! My pockets are to empty for one of those. Lol


----------



## Mrmnms

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> I wonder who will be the first one to post here a picture of Carter's Damascus gyuto



Dang, I missed those. When did he start forging damascus ?


----------



## chinacats

Mrmnms said:


> Dang, I missed those. When did he start forging damascus ?



I thought he did a full set of Damascus for a member here a while back. Wasn't it Chef Niloc or am I thinking about another awesome set of knives?


----------



## chinacats

chinacats said:


> I thought he did a full set of Damascus for a member here a while back. Wasn't it Chef Niloc or am I thinking about another awesome set of knives?



My bad, it was Warren and the set is pretty awesome, pic here!


----------



## strumke

He put up 3 or 4 damascus pieces in the past 2 weeks. $1200-2000 or so per piece


----------



## leiatlarge

Just took delivery of a Masamoto Tsukiji Honyaki Yanagiba 300mm made with White 2 steel. Feels absolutely amazing in the hand. Still working on polishing it to a mirror finish.


----------



## TheDispossessed

Masamoto looks really sweet. I never felt the SoHonten ones had much 'soul' i guess, maybe i'm just crazy. But the Tsukiji knives always seem to have a bit more character.


----------



## Dardeau

The Sohonten ones may not have a lot of 'soul', but man do they work.


----------



## dream816

very sweet looking knife. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## TheDispossessed

Dardeau said:


> The Sohonten ones may not have a lot of 'soul', but man do they work.



I spend entirely too much time on here to not say something stupid every now and again (pretty often).


----------



## Dardeau

I say and think stupid things all the time. If you weren't a lefty I would say buy a yanagiba and cut some fish and have a great ******* time. ****, if you weren't a lefty I would loan you mine. 

Life is hard for yall. 

Sohonten Masamoto single bevels are the industry standard for a reason. 

I am out for the evening, didn't mean to make you feel badly, mostly wanted to have you try something awesome.


----------



## ton822

Just got my 2nd and 3rd japanese knives

Petty - 6 inch, 46 layers VG 10 Damascus
Gyuto - Mizu Yaki Black Finish, Blue Steel 2, Kurouchi


----------



## TheDispossessed

no worries! yes, being lefty was all fine until i got into knives... even the double bevels aren't set up for me!


Dardeau said:


> I say and think stupid things all the time. If you weren't a lefty I would say buy a yanagiba and cut some fish and have a great ******* time. ****, if you weren't a lefty I would loan you mine.
> 
> Life is hard for yall.
> 
> Sohonten Masamoto single bevels are the industry standard for a reason.
> 
> I am out for the evening, didn't mean to make you feel badly, mostly wanted to have you try something awesome.


----------



## labor of love

ton822 said:


> Just got my 2nd and 3rd japanese knives
> 
> Petty - 6 inch, 46 layers VG 10 Damascus
> Gyuto - Mizu Yaki Black Finish, Blue Steel 2, Kurouchi



very nice looking gyuto there.


----------



## wellminded1

Well after almost 2 years it is here and I am pleased. Off to work to give it a workout. Catcheside 230mm ladder San Mai 01 core.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Wellminded. Well Done! Wil's work is so provocative.


----------



## wellminded1

It is stunning in the hand.


----------



## daveb

Rather stunning on the screen as well.


----------



## riba

wellminded1 said:


> Well after almost 2 years it is here and I am pleased. Off to work to give it a workout. Catcheside 230mm ladder San Mai 01 core.
> View attachment 26121



Wow, that's a looker!


----------



## krx927

Indeed really nice!


----------



## Dardeau

Not in my hands, but I got the email this morning. Now when Randy finishes the Midway run I will have the line knife set to rule them all!


----------



## TheDispossessed

custom profile? looks really nice, a lot different than his normal work.


Dardeau said:


> View attachment 26124
> 
> Not in my hands, but I got the email this morning. Now when Randy finishes the Midway run I will have the line knife set to rule them all!


----------



## krx927

Finally my Watanabe has arrived:











On day latter and a picture I also need to post in the tread: My favorite color is BLUE!


----------



## Cheeks1989

Just got in my Dave Martell Nakiri. First day of heavy prep at the restaurant im in love!


----------



## Asteger

krx927 said:


> Finally my Watanabe has arrived:



Perfect. I was just sitting down to re-do my very own, so great reminder of the finish. Is that a Keyaki handle?


----------



## Matus

My jaw-dropping-amazing Andy Billipp gyuto arrived today - I will take some photos tomorrow. Sorry for a photo-less rant, I just had to share the joy


----------



## Lefty

Matus said:


> My jaw-dropping-amazing Andy Billipp gyuto arrived today - I will take some photos tomorrow. Sorry for a photo-less rant, I just had to share the joy



Enjoy! I'm in awe, every time I use mine.


----------



## krx927

Asteger said:


> Perfect. I was just sitting down to re-do my very own, so great reminder of the finish. Is that a Keyaki handle?



Indeed it is


----------



## krx927

A few more this week:

The cheapest carbon I could find in EU: Tojiro Shirogami Santoku; I need this one to complete the switch from EP to water stones. I also want to test total abuse of the carbon steel knives: I want to test acute edges with bones and similar, I want to see what happens if I leave it in the sink/wet counter top, thinning, forcing patina with different methods etc...

The knife came with a decent edge, but the finish was terrible. The blade was not that bad, but the handle was just awful. After going through a few sheets of sand paper it is much better  But at least it has buffalo horn ferrule:







This one arrived today: a gift to my friend as I know he will never buy Japanese knife: Tojiro Shirogami Gyuto 240

On this one the handle was much better finished but unfortunately with plastic ferrule. But the blade was just terrible. It had the worst sharpness that I have ever seen on a new knife, counting also 5 EUR knives from local grocery. It also had a big hollow spot in the profile near the hell. Fortunately nothing the stones cannot fix. I just finished with it and it cuts just great now. Also the profile is fixed so my friend will be very happy. He will still need to spend some time on the handle with sand paper but at least now it is cutting well.






How do you experts comment on the edge profile - that is OOTB before sharpening:


----------



## chinacats

If you're referencing the bottom picture, that would be the grind or heel geometry. The picture above shows the knife's profile. 

Geometry looks a bit thick behind the edge, but the profile looks nice (to me).

Cheers


----------



## krx927

chinacats said:


> If you're referencing the bottom picture, that would be the grind or heel geometry. The picture above shows the knife's profile.
> 
> Geometry looks a bit thick behind the edge, but the profile looks nice (to me).
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for the info. 

How would you rate my Watanabe grind:






And indeed I still need to work a bit on my knife vocabulary...and sharpening skills, and cutting technic, but hey, I am getting there  The Tojiro Gyuto is scary sharp after today's sharpening


----------



## chinacats

That looks nice! 

I love mine. As to the other part, we're all learning


----------



## Dardeau

TheDispossessed said:


> custom profile? looks really nice, a lot different than his normal work.



It's a tracing of my favorite Sabatier that I want so badly to work as a line knife, and is just too reactive. I think that shape and the Heiji grind will put me where I need to be.


----------



## Von blewitt

Dardeau said:


> View attachment 26124
> 
> Not in my hands, but I got the email this morning. Now when Randy finishes the Midway run I will have the line knife set to rule them all!



I got an email too  280 tall suji 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dardeau

That is awesome!


----------



## Matus

Appetiser for a 2-part review. First one is coming soon


----------



## dream816

Von blewitt said:


> I got an email too  280 tall suji
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



This looks awesome with the burnt chestnut handle


----------



## cheflarge

I swear to God....... Huw always gets the coolest stuff!!!  :doublethumbsup: :cool2:


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## rdm_magic

Whats that you've got there Marc?


----------



## larrybard

Martell?


----------



## marc4pt0

Something I have been wanting for some time now...


----------



## mkriggen

Del?


----------



## chefcomesback

Del Damascus with a rare western handle


----------



## Fritzkrieg

Not as fancy as any of the high zoot customs in this thread, but this is my most recent major purchase: 






230mm Takeda Sasanoha (thinned by me)


----------



## marc4pt0

Del 240 in AEB-L with blonde ebony western handle.
The handle is big, longer than usual, as requested. She's a beauty Del!


----------



## larrybard

Marc, Congratulations. Really like the profile too.

P.S. Your mailbox appears to be full.


----------



## Matus

I would love to try a Takeda one day and Sasanoha would be the model I would like most. Looks great!


----------



## Asteger

Matus said:


> I would love to try a Takeda one day and Sasanoha would be the model I would like most. Looks great!



Agree. I don't like the looks of most Takeda, but these one looks sweet.


----------



## Fritzkrieg

Matus said:


> I would love to try a Takeda one day and Sasanoha would be the model I would like most. Looks great!



Thanks! My sentiments exactly :groucho:


----------



## Fritzkrieg

Asteger said:


> Agree. I don't like the looks of most Takeda, but these one looks sweet.



Yeah! The regular gyutos and nakiris they make are way too tall for me, and I can't really get into the K-tips I see on some of their other models.


----------



## jimbob

This was waiting for me in nz. Harner 210 nakiri. Haven't given it a huge workout yet, but uber impressed this far!


----------



## Anton

Loving this thing 

240 MM 

View attachment 26176
View attachment 26177
View attachment 26178


----------



## TheDispossessed

Fritzkrieg said:


> Not as fancy as any of the high zoot customs in this thread, but this is my most recent major purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 230mm Takeda Sasanoha (thinned by me)


eBay? Looks like one i was watching a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Anton

This has turned me into a full Nakiri user. As usual the grind is just great, the Fit and finish even better, somehow. 

180MM on the edge 
D-Handle is an amber. almost translucent, Russian kirilian birch. This is some rare stuff as I've not been able to find any more in the last year. Mukume guard to match damascus pattern. 

Damascus is Devin Thomas/John Thomas.


----------



## TheDispossessed

Holy Hell!


Anton said:


> This has turned me into a full Nakiri user. As usual the grind is just great, the Fit and finish even better, somehow.
> 
> 180MM on the edge
> D-Handle is an amber. almost translucent, Russian kirilian birch. This is some rare stuff as I've not been able to find any more in the last year. Mukume guard to match damascus pattern.
> 
> Damascus is Devin Thomas/John Thomas.


----------



## Luvwine

That is one sweet looking nakiri. I keep telling myself that I am only going to get knives for their function and not for their looks, then I see knives by Kramer or Tsourkan or you name the gorgeous Damascus patterns with custom handles and my resolve weakens......


----------



## Dave Kinogie




----------



## Fritzkrieg

TheDispossessed said:


> eBay? Looks like one i was watching a couple weeks ago.



Yup, that's the one! The seller didn't really know what he had (this is not the large size as was listed in the auction - it's the medium).


----------



## XooMG

Anton said:


> This has turned me into a full Nakiri user. As usual the grind is just great, the Fit and finish even better, somehow.
> 
> 180MM on the edge
> D-Handle is an amber. almost translucent, Russian kirilian birch. This is some rare stuff as I've not been able to find any more in the last year. Mukume guard to match damascus pattern.
> 
> Damascus is Devin Thomas/John Thomas.


My orders aren't in damascus because the patterns don't do much for me, but I have to admit a teency bit of envy. I really hope Marko gets back to me sometime soon about my knives...


----------



## Gnickrapon

Fritzkrieg said:


> Yup, that's the one! The seller didn't really know what he had (this is not the large size as was listed in the auction - it's the medium).



Nice! Why can I never find anything like this on ebay lol


----------



## strumke

marc4pt0 said:


> Something I have been wanting for some time now...



I love that Damascus pattern up towards the tip


----------



## malexthekid

marc4pt0 said:


> Del 240 in AEB-L with blonde ebony western handle.
> The handle is big, longer than usual, as requested. She's a beauty Del!



I will never grow tired of looking at Del's damascus, and his handles. Always so awesome to look at.


----------



## leiatlarge

jimbob said:


> This was waiting for me in nz. Harner 210 nakiri. Haven't given it a huge workout yet, but uber impressed this far!
> View attachment 26174
> View attachment 26175



So beautiful! Loving the angle on the bolster...so jealous


----------



## TheDispossessed

Just got this baby from a member, awesome knife and i just love these ebony handles. 
I did however fall prey to a recent email from Maksim so don't be surprised if this one pops on BST soon..


----------



## drawman623

Pugilist said:


> my Christmas present to myself... cell phone pics don't do it justice..



Definitely one of the most beautiful designs I've seen. Simple, aesthetically balanced...very nice indeed


----------



## Karnstein

Managed to grab one, before the line is pretty much discontinued for the near future:






No fancy job from a small knife maker, no nice looking yet expensive handle upgrade.... just a fine knife from Konosuke. 270 k-tip Gyuto made from the W#2 line.


----------



## Andrew

Karnstein said:


> Managed to grab one, before the line is pretty much discontinued for the near future:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fancy job from a small knife maker, no nice looking yet expensive handle upgrade.... just a fine knife from Konosuke. 270 k-tip Gyuto made from the W#2 line.



Something about that photo really speaks to me, that thing looks awesome!


----------



## TheDispossessed

Well, sorry for the sh!tty iPhone picture:


In-depth review coming soon. First impressions are solid, like the knife.


----------



## SolidSnake03

That one of Maxim's Kato Workhorses? Was so on the fence about these just because financially it would be a very tight stretch....


----------



## TheDispossessed

Yes indeed it is!
Funny enough, the Kono Fuji I literally just got from you, (the one like three posts up on this thread, dear god I'm ridiculous) which is really really nice btw, will be appearing on BST again due to the damage dealt by the Kato.
In a perfect world, or i guess a more selfish one, I'd definitely keep them both.



SolidSnake03 said:


> That one of Maxim's Kato Workhorses? Was so on the fence about these just because financially it would be a very tight stretch....


----------



## SolidSnake03

HAHA! I thought that was my Kono from a while back! I have half a mind to buy it back from you....I miss her 

That said, those are some strong words of praise for the Kato workhorse. That Kono Fuji still is the best cutting thing I have ever used. It seemed to get beyond sharp and had a wonderful habit of resisting wedging and sticking pretty well.


----------



## Fritzkrieg

SolidSnake03 said:


> HAHA! I thought that was my Kono from a while back! I have half a mind to buy it back from you....I miss her
> 
> That said, those are some strong words of praise for the Kato workhorse. That Kono Fuji still is the best cutting thing I have ever used. It seemed to get beyond sharp and had a wonderful habit of resisting wedging and sticking pretty well.



I'm next for the Kono  SPF already, haha


----------



## Fran Rendina

Love this knife were did you buy it


----------



## Fran Rendina

Sorry the kono k tip is what I'm interest in


----------



## iatmadja

http://flic.kr/p/q9KMCb

Sorry for the ling only, i just can't seem to find a way to direct link to displayvthe picture here with my flickr acct


----------



## XooMG

Just reposting...Takamura petty:


----------



## Gnickrapon

Watanabe 180 Nakiri ordered!!!! Can't wait.

That Takamura Petty is gorgeous.


----------



## riba

Gnickrapon said:


> Watanabe 180 Nakiri ordered!!!! Can't wait.



Hope you'll enjoy your nakiri as much as I do mine. Really good cutter


----------



## Geo87

XooMG said:


> Just reposting...Takamura petty:



Sick handle. What wood is that? 
Love the octagon blending into the integral bolster.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Where did you get that petty? Totally want one....


----------



## XooMG

Geo87 said:


> Sick handle. What wood is that?
> Love the octagon blending into the integral bolster.


Wood is actually a compressed laminate as far as I can tell. Looks nice though.
I think the bolster is probably pinned, but very well blended. I could be wrong about that though.

Edit: looks really _really_ well blended on the spine and edge sides, so it may be integral after all.


SolidSnake03 said:


> Where did you get that petty? Totally want one....


Got it from a Japanese shop but I think you can find them elsewhere. Search for "Takamura Hana".


----------



## TheDispossessed

MTC Kitchen in NYC sells Takamura Hana, not sure if they stock the petty


----------



## SolidSnake03

Thanks! Ill be sure to take a look


----------



## EdipisReks

A little something arrived in the mail today! I can tell this is going to be a cutter, and it has enough height to be comfortable for general purpose tasks, which is great. Love the handle, too!


----------



## Benuser

Wow! Tell us more about it,


----------



## EdipisReks

Haven't used it yet! The handle is extremely comfortable from my brief handling, and the F&F is absolutely top notch. I let Dave make anything he wanted, the only stipulations be that the handle not be too flashy and that it be 270mm. I think he came through in spades.


----------



## Benuser

What steel?


----------



## EdipisReks

O1


----------



## Benuser

Thanks!


----------



## mkriggen

Who can guess where my newest delivery came from?




And here it is, my first J-Nat, the infamous takashima awasedo



There are a lot of good reasons to buy from Jon, but Sara's gift wrapping and thank you notes are a couple of the best. Presentation and customer service never go out of style:doublethumbsup:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Picked up these two Murray Carter High Grade Funayukis recently, 160mm and 275mm. Sorry for the crappy pic (and any other screw ups I may make while figuring out how to reply/post and such):


----------



## Anton

That's a big Carter


----------



## Dave Martell

tjangula said:


> Picked up these two Murray Carter High Grade Funayukis recently, 160mm and 275mm. Sorry for the crappy pic (and any other screw ups I may make while figuring out how to reply/post and such):
> 
> View attachment 26340




Is that bottom one a repair job?


----------



## Matus

The big Carter looks awesome. The small one has a little particular shape (that's what Dave is pointing out out) - still very practical IMO.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Dave Martell said:


> Is that bottom one a repair job?



Not that I'm aware of, both were posted just before the holidays and weren't indicated as *SECOND* or listed in the clearance section on his site (although I was able to get a good deal for both, lets chalk that one up to serendipity). Those are the "one size fits all" gyuto sayas from Koki in 270mm and 210mm (the 180mm was a bit too small for the blade height of 45mm) so the size looks a little awkward.

The shape of the small one is a bit unique, but I do find it useful. If I were to have specd the larger one, Id give it some more height (its 48mm), but that said it strikes a decent balance between a gyuto and a suji for applications. Overall Im satisfied with both.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Matus said:


> The big Carter looks awesome. The small one has a little particular shape (that's what Dave is pointing out out) - still very practical IMO.



The pics on his site are better than mine, but the knives look better in person. I should invest in an actual camera.


----------



## XooMG

tjangula said:


> The pics on his site are better than mine, but the knives look better in person. I should invest in an actual camera.


Not a camera problem. I think the pic is fine for internet quality but you could do much better without getting a different camera.

Smaller knife doesn't look like a repair job to me.


----------



## preizzo

Mizu, shiro kamo


----------



## MrDinken

Long timer lurker, finally joined today. I thought this is a good place to start. Here was my gateway drug to the high end kitchen knife world, Kramer Essential 10" Chef;


----------



## Lefty

MrDinken said:


> Long timer lurker, finally joined today. I thought this is a good place to start. Here was my gateway drug to the high end kitchen knife world, Kramer Essential 10" Chef;



Great start! Is that your picture? If so, it's really nice.


----------



## MrDinken

Yup.


----------



## marc4pt0

The essential 10" is a fantastic start. I really enjoy mine.


----------



## mc2442

Welcome! And I am sorry for the state of your wallet hereafter.


----------



## easy13

Grabbed another one of these before they are gone, had it re-handled w/ Ironwood & Black Spacers. Nothing earth shattering, just a classic 



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Timthebeaver

easy13 said:


> Grabbed another one of these before they are gone, had it re-handled w/ Ironwood & Black Spacers. *Nothing earth shattering,* just a classic



Respectfully disagree, that is crazy nice. Simple and elegant, ticks all the boxes for me.


----------



## Von blewitt

Not a kitchen knife, but it's made by one of my favourite kitchen knife makers.
Bill Burke 52100 "stubby" hunter with Sheeps horn & brass handle



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Prize78

Some fabulous looking knives on this thread. Here's my humble addition. in my introduction into the world of japanese kitchen knives.

An Itinomonn Kurouchi 210 Wa Gyuto


----------



## labor of love

Prize78 said:


> Some fabulous looking knives on this thread. Here's my humble addition. in my introduction into the world of japanese kitchen knives.
> 
> An Itinomonn Kurouchi 210 Wa Gyuto



Youre off to a great start! Could you take a choil shot pic? I know there are some on the JNS page I just wanted to see yours in particular.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Not new knives, but new handles.
Buckeye on the HD2 Suji and Maple Burl on the Tanaka Blue 2 Gyuoto.
Apologies for phone photo.


----------



## Prize78

labor of love said:


> Youre off to a great start! Could you take a choil shot pic? I know there are some on the JNS page I just wanted to see yours in particular.



Yeah will do, I'll do it when i get in from work.


----------



## Prize78

Here's the choil picture of my Itinomonn....


----------



## Chuckles

@ Von Blewitt - I love the looks of that Burke and admit I have found myself drooling at Ed Fowlers website more than a few times. I hope you get a chance to get out and use it!


----------



## labor of love

Prize78 said:


> Here's the choil picture of my Itinomonn....



thanks again! looks great, especially for the price.


----------



## AllanP

kevpenbanc said:


> Not new knives, but new handles.
> Buckeye on the HD2 Suji and Maple Burl on the Tanaka Blue 2 Gyuoto.
> Apologies for phone photo.



very nice, makes me want to get my Tanaka rehandled too


----------



## daveb

I've been quite fortunate to have a couple of Haburns visit me in the past. This one is staying. The perfect length Petty, 180mm, AEBL.

It's tall enough for board work, I've only done 1 tenderloin with it (so far) - worked great. I like.


----------



## Von blewitt

Chuckles said:


> @ Von Blewitt - I love the looks of that Burke and admit I have found myself drooling at Ed Fowlers website more than a few times. I hope you get a chance to get out and use it!



It was a bit of an impulse buy, but i saw it on ebay and the price was really low, so I jumped ( with a little help from a friend)

I'm hoping I'll be able to take it out bush with some friends when the restaurant quietens down a bit.


----------



## vai777

Matus said:


> Appetiser for a 2-part review. First one is coming soon



that looks interesting


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Nothing special here... I placed the order for this one late-2014 and because I'm a lefty it took 45+ days to get the engraving done. I also have a 300mm gyuto with the dragon and have a dragon suji on the way. I like the Misono Swedish Steel knives as basic all-rounders.




Here it is after forcing a patina:


----------



## Salty dog

We got a real good look at Don's knives this weekend. Great talking to him as well.



Traded for my old Ealy this weekend. Thanks Chuckles. I've missed it.


----------



## schanop

Two new toys from Maxim: Noborokoi gyuto and Noborokoi mukimono. Gyuto is a beat, very much in a workhorse domain: big, heavy, tall, stiff, thick at the spine. Muki, on the other hand, is a tiny little cutie.


----------



## schanop

Ooops, above should have been written "Noborikoi"


----------



## mkriggen

Nice, I'd love to see a spine and choil shot of that mukimono.


----------



## schanop

mkriggen said:


> Nice, I'd love to see a spine and choil shot of that mukimono.



Thank. It is of a typical single bevel knife, nothing fancy, but nicely done.


----------



## Cheeks1989

My new Ealy!


----------



## KVacc

Both are from AEB-L. Flat ground with a hand rubbed finish and have taper tangs.
The paring knife has a 4 inch cutting edge and the carver has a 9 inch edge.


----------



## marc4pt0

Cheeks1989 said:


> My new Ealy!



Awesome score!


----------



## ggg16902002

Just received this beast from Ariel Elias Salaverria (AES).
made of 1010/304 Stainless steel with a 52100 core.
Total length 18.03'', edge 12.12'', heel 2.04'', spine at the heel 0.28'', tip 0.85mm.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Konosuke ebony handle







Tamahagane very thin behind the edge






Takada 270mm Gyuto got off BST my first Wa African Blackwood Turquoise spacer Black Horn


----------



## EdipisReks

That last pic makes me miss Takeda. Anybody have an old school 240mm Takeda they want to sell?


----------



## krx927

This just came today - Masashi petty 150mm


----------



## Prize78

keithsaltydog said:


> Konosuke ebony handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tamahagane very thin behind the edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takada 270mm Gyuto got off BST my first Wa African Blackwood Turquoise spacer Black Horn



Nice looking knives there. That konosuke looks a beast.


----------



## Prize78

krx927 said:


> This just came today - Masashi petty 150mm



Very nice indeed.


----------



## Chefu

keithsaltydog said:


> Konosuke ebony handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tamahagane very thin behind the edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takada 270mm Gyuto got off BST my first Wa African Blackwood Turquoise spacer Black Horn



Beautiful knives. Who did the handle on the Takeda? Stefan?


----------



## Mangelwurzel

krx927 said:


> This just came today - Masashi petty 150mm



That looks really nice. What's the steel and, if you don't mind me asking, where did you get it?


----------



## Salty dog

ggg16902002 said:


> Just received this beast from Ariel Elias Salaverria (AES).
> made of 1010/304 Stainless steel with a 52100 core.
> Total length 18.03'', edge 12.12'', heel 2.04'', spine at the heel 0.28'', tip 0.85mm.



Couldn't find a pic of the entire knife. One of his early "BBQ" knives. still have it.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Chefu said:


> Beautiful knives. Who did the handle on the Takeda? Stefan?



I did it have been helping Stepan get out a large Aussie order doing grunt work gluing, drilling, sanding. Have been making a few Wa's. This was my first wanted lots of black to go with the Takeda.

The first spacer I put on not enough contrast too dark, so cut it out with bandsaw , leveled the surfaces & glued in the Turquoise. When I was almost finished ready to mount it on the blade, dropped it on the concrete of my garage chipped the butt. had to go back & sand that out. My first Wa had some growing pains.:O


----------



## labor of love

keithsaltydog said:


> I did it have been helping Stepan get out a large Aussie order doing grunt work gluing, drilling, sanding. Have been making a few Wa's. This was my first wanted lots of black to go with the Takeda.
> 
> The first spacer I put on not enough contrast too dark, so cut it out with bandsaw , leveled the surfaces & glued in the Turquoise. When I was almost finished ready to mount it on the blade, dropped it on the concrete of my garage chipped the butt. had to go back & sand that out. My first Wa had some growing pains.:O



All the knives look great Keith. That tamahagane has a very cool profile too.


----------



## Von blewitt

I've been waiting for some longer Muteki gyutos to pop up on Carter cutlery, scored this today,a shade under 240, 50mm at the heel.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## schanop

Nice score, Huw. A birthday present to yourself.


----------



## daddy yo yo

This is a nice one!


----------



## EdipisReks

Von blewitt said:


> I've been waiting for some longer Muteki gyutos to pop up on Carter cutlery, scored this today,a shade under 240, 50mm at the heel.
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



That's a nice looking knife.


----------



## Dave Martell

I like that Carter Muteki, looks like an upgrade from that line. It's got a real nice look to it.


----------



## jackslimpson

Mangelwurzel said:


> That looks really nice. What's the steel and, if you don't mind me asking, where did you get it?



Referring to the Masahi Kobo petty knife pictured in this thread:

I got one of these last year. Mine is SLD. I keep it at work, using it mostly to cut fruit when I eat lunch at my desk. It is a very elegant knife. The fit and finish is amazing. I hope you ejoy yours.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## stereo.pete

EdipisReks said:


> That's a nice looking knife.



Agreed, that Muteki is drop dead sexy!


----------



## krx927

Mangelwurzel said:


> That looks really nice. What's the steel and, if you don't mind me asking, where did you get it?



Like Jack said, it's SLD. I got it at aframes.


----------



## Bigbadwolfen

Not really a new buy, but it's first real work! Itinomonn huge rustic meat cleaver from
Maksim! 
http://imgur.com/4x794oz


----------



## Keith Sinclair

That is a serious cleaver


----------



## schanop

Just got this Kochi magic 240mm in for a test drive. Although it is not exact a brand new knife, but its blue print does look pretty good.


----------



## brainsausage

schanop said:


> Just got this Kochi magic 240mm in for a test drive. Although it is not exact a brand new knife, but its blue print does look pretty good.



That Kochi looks like fun, and that board looks like it's thirstyoke1:


----------



## schanop

brainsausage said:


> That Kochi looks like fun, and that board looks like it's thirstyoke1:



Guilty as charged, :IMOK: Need to give it a few cheers.


----------



## daveb

I hate following the Aussies in the "new knife" thread - esp Huw and Schanop - they get all the cool stuff down there.

Anyway the 180 Watanabe Nakiri has been on my radar for awhile and recently made the top of the list. Mikey and I worked a deal and he put a beauty on it for me. I provided the chunk of wood from Dream Burls, dyed purple/blue/black, that I thought would compliment the Kurochi finish. Mikey did the rest. 

My pic (usual apologies for cell phone)













Mikey's much better pic






And the Turtle


----------



## Cheeks1989

Sweet handle Dave. I love dyed wood.


----------



## Mute-on

Mikey's turtle is just so cool 

Nice Nakiri too


----------



## XooMG

Sakai Takayuki Shoshin Sakura gyuto:


----------



## dmccurtis

Great photo (the knife's not too bad either).


----------



## krx927

Really great photo!


----------



## CB1968

XooMG said:


> Sakai Takayuki Shoshin Sakura gyuto:



Awesome photo!!!!


----------



## schanop

I have been playing a personal shopper for a friend, and ended up buying Grand Chef santoku 180mm, Grand Chef petty 150mm from James (http://www.knivesandstones.com) and a small stainless kau kong chopper from Leung Tim in Burrwood.

Grand Chef santoku blade thinness from choil is quite respectable, fit and finish is quite nice too for a standard run of the mill swedish stainless line.


----------



## Fritzkrieg

I love Leung Tim choppers!

Here's my new go-to duo (the gyuto has been in this thread before, bought from a member here):


----------



## mkriggen

Two new ones this week. A 240 Masakage Yuki gyuto from B/S/T, and Gude bread knife from Lehmans-thanks HomeCook for the lead:doublethumbsup:




Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Can't wait to see that Masakage Yuki with one of your handles!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I was going to say, when you get a new knife, do you open the box and then just remove then handle too? HA

BTW Mikey, my 8YO daughter loves turtles. She want me to get her a knife with "a turtle on the bottom." I told her, that would happen.

MB


----------



## EdipisReks

Mucho Bocho said:


> BTW Mikey, my 8YO daughter loves turtles. She want me to get her a knife with "a turtle on the bottom." I told her, that would happen.
> 
> MB



My 34yo self loves turtles. I might have to make that happen for me!


----------



## mc2442

Ditto, thought a bit above 34.


----------



## cgod

I posted a review of this great knife without any images, so here are a few poor ones!

Here you can see the profile, with nice long flattish zone, and the curved choil.

https://db.tt/zOi6k63m

Below is a closer view of the shimo finish, a kind of sandblasted damascus variant. I worry that thinning will destroy the frosty effect, though.

https://db.tt/6RgoDJHd

And here's the spine. It's smoothed, and the thickness extending out from the emoto really stiffens what might otherwise be a rather thin and flexy blade.

https://db.tt/hi1sYNXb

I'm hugely enjoying this, my first outstanding gyuto. OOTB sharpness has been quite good, with the secondary bevel smoothed seamlessly up the face, and finally just a mico bevel edge. I plan to touch-up only this micro bevel until forced to begin thinning, and then deal with what happens to the shimo finish. Advice in this is more than welcome!

Cam


----------



## Seth

XooMG said:


> Sakai Takayuki Shoshin Sakura gyuto:



You know you are sick when you look at this photo and the first thing that pops into your mind is a picture of a naked women with those same water droplets.... I'll stop there.


----------



## cgod

Hmmmm, maybe the fact that I'm not a supporting member means I don't have the option to click on "retrieve remote images and reference locally?"

Must be a way to insert the whole dropbox reference.


----------



## cgod

Checking image insert from dropbox. This should show the blade profile.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/u7hxep4xvx3py7j/DSC_0019.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

cgod said:


> Hmmmm, maybe the fact that I'm not a supporting member means I don't have the option to click on "retrieve remote images and reference locally?"
> 
> Must be a way to insert the whole dropbox reference.



See this post:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...Image-Problems?p=270483&viewfull=1#post270483


----------



## cgod

Thanks - I've been following your nicely-done instructions already. Must've missed something. This should work for any poster, right, not just forum supporters?


----------



## skiajl6297

Finally got a WillC! Great knife. 235 mono gyuto.


----------



## Von blewitt

Doing some browsing I found this on Watanabes specials page.
240mm stainless clad kuro-uchi gyuto
I was bummed I missed the Kasumi version, I did enquire with Shinichi, and he doesn't plan on making more, but a few enquiries may grease the wheels.
http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/santokuknife.htm



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## krx927

Von blewitt said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 3 180mm chef knives & a 240 suji from Karlo Ban
> 
> I might do a pass around with one of the chefs knives if there is interest.



Sorry to pick up this old post, but how long is that suji?


----------



## Rayuela

I'm going to go out on a limb here and suggest that the "240 suji" is probably 240mm long


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

I guess you were talking about this one:





what would happen if you try to polish his KU version? Will it be essentially the same kasumi version?


----------



## Von blewitt

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> I guess you were talking about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what would happen if you try to polish his KU version? Will it be essentially the same kasumi version?



I had thought about that, I've removed the KU from a few knives, but I never got a result that was the same as a regular Kasumi/ Mikagi finish


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Von blewitt said:


> I had thought about that, I've removed the KU from a few knives, but I never got a result that was the same as a regular Kasumi/ Mikagi finish


I have two Watanabe knives from this line. Might try this on one of them just out of curiosity. His KU is very polished and "consistent" compared to knives from other brands. To be honest, when I first got Watanabe knife I was under impression that KU is just a paint.


----------



## krx927

Rayuela said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and suggest that the "240 suji" is probably 240mm long



ups... I should also read not just look at the pictures


----------



## Mangelwurzel

Nice looking catcheside! How are you finding it?


----------



## Salty dog

Masashi 240 Stainless on stainless.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

OH Good Salty. I think a lot of us would love to get your feedback on them. 

I'm most curious about the tip and the belly. Is the tip in line with the bottom of the handle? 

Good for you!


----------



## orange

have not been able to get full knife view with damascus pattern but close-up view of a kikuryu is shown below


----------



## schanop

Awesome score.


----------



## skiajl6297

Mangelwurzel said:


> Nice looking catcheside! How are you finding it?



So far, so good! Thick spine and heavy but nimble knife, makes a great opposing blade to my Rodrigue midtech which is just stupid thin. Really enjoying it. Amazing fit and finish as expected, very comfortable handle. Took a fast and stable patina as well. Excellent edge out of the box, had no issues cutting most things. Just an all around good cutter, with heft, and excellent balance. Definitely has quickly become my go-to blade for everyday cutting. Makes me want to try some full custom work from Will in all honesty. Havent taken to stones yet, but I am excited to.

Also worth noting - fantastic customer service, and a really enjoyable purchase experience. I am really impressed all around.


----------



## TheDispossessed

Just came from Tosho, great transaction.
Small NAS Mioroshi


----------



## preizzo

Here i have some of my favorite and new steel. 
Kurosaki, shiro kamo.,hiro, tanaka, konosuke etc etc


----------



## Von blewitt

Really impressed with the 240 Watanabe Gyuto, stainless clad blue #2



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Von blewitt said:


> Really impressed with the 240 Watanabe Gyuto, stainless clad blue #2



I never knew Shinichi offered stainless cladding. Is that a custom from the pro line?


----------



## Von blewitt

tjangula said:


> I never knew Shinichi offered stainless cladding. Is that a custom from the pro line?



This is a one off I found on the specials page on the Watanabe site. There was a few other similar, not sure if there are any left though.


----------



## labor of love

Von blewitt said:


> This is a one off I found on the specials page on the Watanabe site. There was a few other similar, not sure if there are any left though.



This is my new holy grail. Watanabe goodness with stainless cladding. Please PM me before you ever consider selling lol.


----------



## Nmko

labor of love said:


> This is my new holy grail. Watanabe goodness with stainless cladding. Please PM me before you ever consider selling lol.



+1


----------



## Geo87

Nmko said:


> +1



Nav! Your alive! You disappeared for a while there


----------



## foodaholic

labor of love said:


> This is my new holy grail. Watanabe goodness with stainless cladding. Please PM me before you ever consider selling lol.



His website says there is one left in the specials section under limited knives.


----------



## labor of love

foodaholic said:


> His website says there is one left in the specials section under limited knives.



Im looking at the limited knives page in the specials section and all I see is a 210mm and 170mm gyuto.


----------



## foodaholic

My fault, I thought Von's was 210. Didn't mean to jump the gun.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Mucho Bocho said:


> OH Good Salty. I think a lot of us would love to get your feedback on them.
> 
> I'm most curious about the tip and the belly. Is the tip in line with the bottom of the handle?
> 
> Good for you!



Salty, love to get your FB


----------



## jackslimpson

Salty dog said:


> Masashi 240 Stainless on stainless.



I got a Masahi Kobo 150mm Petty Damascus clad SLD. It came with a screaming edge, and pristine fit and finish. Can't wait to hear more about the gyuto.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Dblant

Sakai Takayuki blue #1 honyaki yanagiba


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Dblant said:


> Sakai Takayuki blue #1 honyaki yanagiba...



I really like the Kiritsuke tipped knives. Once my Watanabe arrives I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## schanop

Dblant said:


> Sakai Takayuki blue #1 honyaki yanagiba



Knife and the whole package look awesome.


----------



## Seth0941

After searching about 50 thrift stores and antique malls looking for good vintage kitchen knives I finally found one. This is a (no, that is not rust) Forgecraft carbon steel cleaver. Made in the 50's and looks to have never been sharpened. The odd coloring you see in the photo on the lower part of the blade looks to be the factory protective coating that sill has not been worn off.


----------



## chefcomesback

Quite a find


----------



## MrDinken

Gotten bitten by the damascus bug a little bit even since I saw the ZKramer Damascus in person, but eventually got this one instead because of the deal from last month:


----------



## KitchenCommander

Birthday present. Masakage Yuki Bunka 170



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

It appears to be nice and thin behind the edge (to my eye), but the short grind and thickness at the choil create some wedging in onions. Cuts great tho and came sharp enough OTB to go right to work. Fit and finish was great. Smooth transition from the ferule, and I love the long sweeping choil. My first Wa-handle and I'm very pleased. I like the pear finish and that its stainless clad. When I get some proper stones I'll probably polish the grind for some nice contrast to the pear finish above.


----------



## mtneer99

nice find! god I love old carbon steel knives too! 
try some sos pads first if you want to get most of the rust off & its an oil coating to protect from rusting


----------



## jackslimpson

Tadafusa Santoku, 170mm, SLD Steel. OOTB edge is screaming. Very thin, and well made. Unusual chestnut handle. Wish they had had a gyuto.




[/URL][/IMG]

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Dave Martell

That's different.


----------



## Seth0941

jackslimpson said:


> Tadafusa Santoku, 170mm, SLD Steel. OOTB edge is screaming. Very thin, and well made. Unusual chestnut handle. Wish they had had a gyuto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> 
> Jack



Do you have a link to that?


----------



## jackslimpson

Seth0941 said:


> Do you have a link to that?




http://yhst-27988581933240.stores.yahoo.net/tadafusa-santoku-knife-170mm-sld-steel-blade-kn170.html

It's always worth browsing Aframes Tokyo (your receipt will read "Huckleberry Vintage Fishing Supply," which is cool). I ordered it Friday, got it Monday. It's a better bargain than I thought, given it's fit and finish. My very bad Blackberry photo doesn't show it well, but the maker's mark are blacksmith tongs. That's all that's on it. 


Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Gnickrapon

That's nuts. Keep us posted on it's performance etc.


----------



## AllanP

damn, that's a neat little knife at a good price


----------



## El Pescador

jackslimpson said:


> http://yhst-27988581933240.stores.yahoo.net/tadafusa-santoku-knife-170mm-sld-steel-blade-kn170.html
> 
> It's always worth browsing Aframes Tokyo (your receipt will read "Huckleberry Vintage Fishing Supply," which is cool). I ordered it Friday, got it Monday. It's a better bargain than I thought, given it's fit and finish. My very bad Blackberry photo doesn't show it well, but the maker's mark are blacksmith tongs. That's all that's on it.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jack



Bought one too.


----------



## jackslimpson

El Pescador said:


> Bought one too.



Sweet. Post it up when you get it.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## daveb

I've almost pulled trigger on A Frames knives a couple times but for whatever reason did not. Yet. How bad do they hurt you on shipping to the States?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

daveb said:


> I've almost pulled trigger on A Frames knives a couple times but for whatever reason did not. Yet. How bad do they hurt you on shipping to the States?



They are in Hawaii, so it's USPS. Last time I bought something, it was around $11 or so.

PS, that was the Tadatsuna suji.


----------



## daveb

I see said the blind man... If the HI location is obvious on their website it's eluded me for a couple years.


----------



## jackslimpson

daveb said:


> I see said the blind man... If the HI location is obvious on their website it's eluded me for a couple years.



Just FYI: I'm in Houston, TX I ordered it on a Friday, got on Monday, USPS Priority, $11.95.


----------



## Seth0941

I just got this set for $70. New in the box still wrapped in plastic!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I couldn't turn down a Japanese bread knife. It's 360mm and is going to get a Wa conversion.


----------



## andre s

270 xtra H and xtra thick


----------



## j22582536

Shigefusa kitaeji yanagiba 300mm




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mute-on

Congratulations on a stunning Kitaeji Shig :thumbsup:


----------



## Lrrr

This is my first post and I thought I might as well start with my latest addition. About a month ago I bought an Ikea chef knife made of what they themselves labels as "VG10 chromium steel". I was suspicious at first with the "VG10" rather than "VG-10" but decided to buy it anyway (at around 30USD it was really not much of a big deal either way). 

One of the reasons I bought it was to find our IF this knife is something I could recommend to my students. They are generally around 16-18 years old so money is often of great concern to them. Anyway, here is my review of the IKEA Slitbar 21 cm chef knife:

My first impression is that it is a heavy knife. It weighs 275 grams (9,7 Oz), which makes it the heaviest 21cm (8,25") in my collection. The balance is OK but it does feel a bit weird to hold such a heavy handle. After a while I got accustomed to it and in a way rather enjoyed the feeling. It definitively feels sturdy. 

Right out of the box it was sharp as a razorblade and sliced through anything with ease. It shaved the hair from my arm without effort and sliced tomatoes with no other preassure than its own weight. I tend to not ascribe too much importance to the sharpness of a knife right out the box since most knives are very sharp when they are brand new. What's important is how long do they stay sharp and how easily can I restore the sharpness. In this particular case, after two 10-hour shifts at work I didn't feel any desire to sharpen it. I put it under some rather heavy use, such as cutting around 20 pounds of assorted root vegetables, around the same amount of onions and leeks, some fruit and herbs, chopped nuts and so forth. 

When I finally had to sharpen it I did so using my diamond honing steel. It's the same one I use for almost all my knives and it usually does the trick in just a matter of seconds. The IKEA knife was no exception. I was able to get a very sharp edge after about 20 strokes on either side. I haven't yet needed to sharpen it on my whetstones so I can't really testify to the long-term durability of the edge. As far as my competence goes regarding judging the quality of a blade, I'd say it's a decent one. Definitively not the best one I've used but far from the worst. It retaines it's sharpness to an acceptable degree under moderate use (such as average home cooking) but I feel it lacks the durability for professional use. 

As a professional, I tend to look at knife performance first and knife design second, but I feel I have to say a few words regarding the design.The wooden handle feels cheap and very much "IKEA". Bottom line - it feels cheap. The transition from the blade to the handle is far from smooth and I suppose all kinds of ditt and filth will accumulate in the splice. Wether or not that is percieved as a problem or not I guess depends on your level of cleanliness and general tolerance towards filth, bit working in a kitchen, it's something I have to factor in.

In all, my opinon is that this is a cheap knife in diguise, but well worth it's low price tag. The weight and ergonomy may make it less attractive to some and the design and manufacturing leaves a lot to be desired, but again, considering the price I guess you could live with it. I think I will recommend it to my students.


----------



## easy13

ITINOMONN STAINLESS KASUMI 210MM WA GYUTO




[/URL][/IMG]

Needed a stainless 210 for work that can sit around wet/dirty, doesn't have to be pampered and that I could let others use for a task or two if needed. Haven't seen much mentioned about these but gave it a shot and got in in the mail yesterday after some amazingly quick shipping. Profile is quite nice, definitely isn't all belly like the other Itinomonn 210s (Kurouchi, V2) people posted/covered. F&F real solid for a $160 wa-gyuto, bit blade heavy but by no means a heavyweight. Wa handle is quality for the price & blade had no rough edges or janky choil. Took this to work today with OTB edge which was pretty good and F'in hammered it with 10 hours of prep & cooking and it held up real well, no honing, stropping, etc.. Haven't put on stones so I cant comment on that but real impressive blade for the price tag


----------



## chinacats

Wow, beautiful profile for a 210.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Watanabe Professional Custom 270mm Honyaki mirror polished Kiritsuke Gyuto. I took this pic in portrait, it shows in portrait, but it comes in as landscape thru the KKF site, sorry. 



I asked Shinichi to engrave the left side since I'm a lefty, I've already taken the D handle off and will be using it for WIP project at some point (naturally this one will be getting a custom handle). 

Oh and I almost forgot, it's made of...


(Couldn't resist the Zoolander reference)


----------



## Cheeks1989

My new Carter 236mm


----------



## Livlif

Cheeks1989 said:


> My new Carter 236mm




Nice!!! I just ordered a 168mm


----------



## Cheeks1989

Marko 175mm gyuto s grind


----------



## XooMG

Cheeks1989 said:


> Marko 175mm gyuto s grind


Damn, I'm envious. I need to wait for mine...:sad0:


----------



## Livlif

I couldn't help myself!!! Got this coming.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Love the handle on that livlif


----------



## Livlif

Cheeks1989 said:


> Love the handle on that livlif





Thanks! I love funky handles and this one just looked sick!!!


----------



## bob_loblaw

Livlif said:


> I couldn't help myself!!! Got this coming.



I was eyeing that one too on his site. Not for purchase (been on a splurge lately), just really to torture myself. Love the top view of that handle


----------



## yinro

Here are a few that just arrived. From top to bottom: 240 shig kitaegi gyuto, 250 custom moritaka AS gyuto and 10 in. shun blue kiritsuke style gyuto.


----------



## Livlif

bob_loblaw said:


> I was eyeing that one too on his site. Not for purchase (been on a splurge lately), just really to torture myself. Love the top view of that handle





If you ever wanna see it in person let me know. I'm in DC proper. Not far from you. Lol


----------



## Livlif

yinro said:


> Here are a few that just arrived. From top to bottom: 240 shig kitaegi gyuto, 250 custom moritaka AS gyuto and 10 in. shun blue kiritsuke style gyuto.





Nice. I have the 8" and 10" shun blue Kiritsuke knives. They are pretty cool. Gonna be getting rid of them both though. I have too many knives in my roll. Lol


----------



## yinro

Yes, first impression is very good. The profile is actually quite similar to the Moritaka, which is modeled after the Masamoto KS. The Shun is heavier than the other two knives, so it feels longer in hand. I still haven't decided if I am going to keep it yet. Too many knifes to try. Cheers.



Livlif said:


> Nice. I have the 8" and 10" shun blue Kiritsuke knives. They are pretty cool. Gonna be getting rid of them both though. I have too many knives in my roll. Lol


----------



## Livlif

yinro said:


> Yes, first impression is very good. The profile is actually quite similar to the Moritaka, which is modeled after the Masamoto KS. The Shun is heavier than the other two knives, so it feels longer in hand. I still haven't decided if I am going to keep it yet. Too many knifes to try. Cheers.





Yeah. It's definitely heavier because of the full tang. Sharpens up easy and gets razor sharp though. Edge retention is not bad either.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

It all came together so fast. 

Marko has been on my short bucket list for a while and I was lucky enough to get one of his new Entry/Pro line in AEBL mine is 230 on the edge and weighs 224g 2.65 spine at handle and full taper to a very useful tip. F/F is on another level, everything is rounded, smooth and strait. Its the heaviest knife I have now, though most people wouldn't call it a workhorse, but for me it is. 

I haven't really used with it much, but I did put my edge on it with Jon's 6000 diamond stone and she's grabby now. 

Just want to thank Marko, for making me this hand made beautiful cutter at a generous price and a very efficient/quick transaction. 

Oh, the sheath is the immaculately stitched and fits so cleanly. I'll personally be moving to more leather saya's, winner there too.


----------



## Livlif

Mucho Bocho said:


> It all came together so fast.
> 
> Marko has been on my short bucket list for a while and I was lucky enough to get one of his new Entry/Pro line in AEBL mine is 230 on the edge and weighs 224g 2.65 spine at handle and full taper to a very useful tip. F/F is on another level, everything is rounded, smooth and strait. Its the heaviest knife I have now, though most people wouldn't call it a workhorse, but for me it is.
> 
> I haven't really used with it much, but I did put my edge on it with Jon's 6000 diamond stone and she's grabby now.
> 
> Just want to thank Marko, for making me this hand made beautiful cutter at a generous price and a very efficient/quick transaction.
> 
> Oh, the sheath is the immaculately stitched and fits so cleanly. I'll personally be moving to more leather saya's, winner there too.




Very nice! Did he make the Saya as well?


----------



## marc4pt0

Got this a little while ago. Lots of fun


----------



## XooMG

marc4pt0 said:


> Got this a little while ago. Lots of fun


I can't wait until mine are reground and rehandled...the hammer texture is pretty sweet and should make for a nice knife once properly finished.


----------



## Livlif

marc4pt0 said:


> Got this a little while ago. Lots of fun



Nice! What is this?


----------



## MrOli

Kurosaki R2, my AS has got the same pattern with a Kurouchi finish.


----------



## mhpr262

Lrrr said:


> This is my first post and I thought I might as well start with my latest addition. About a month ago I bought an Ikea chef knife made of what they themselves labels as "VG10 chromium steel".
> [...]
> I think I will recommend it to my students.



Just tell them to take a really good look at the individual knife they want to buy first, like, take it out of the box and look at the edge first.

I also wanted to buy this knife last year, I looked at three of them and every single one was massively overground, with lots of light shining through when you set the edge of a flat surface, and it rocked about as smoothly as a floor tile. The IKEA salesman wouldn't take any more out of the package for me. I own the normal steel version though which is not so bad either, at least geometry and profilewise.


----------



## marc4pt0

My Kurouchi doesn't have the same pattern, but does have quite the same profile except:
It's lighter, more balanced
Is thinner behind the edge
Has a much better grind
Falls through food with more ease

I'd love to see your Kurouchi with the hammered pattern as stainless R2 I posted earlier above. I didn't know he made those, but I bet that'd be pretty cool looking actually.



MrOli said:


> Kurosaki R2, my AS has got the same pattern with a Kurouchi finish.


----------



## MrOli

The new ones come with this cladding, similar to yours but maybe less 3 dimensional


----------



## Livlif

MrOli said:


> The new ones come with this cladding, similar to yours but maybe less 3 dimensional




You sure about that? A friend of mind got an AS Santoku and the finish is pretty smooth. Looks just like the knife Marc posted.


----------



## CoqaVin

where did you get it from OLI?


----------



## MrOli

Cleancut in Sweden, they have the textured clad ones in stock. Livlif, I am 100% sure, my 170 Bunka is just like this.


----------



## marc4pt0

What?! Dammit I was right, those ARE cool looking! And now I want one. So much for pumping the brakes on knife purchases.


----------



## marc4pt0

Not a purchase but a *More* than kind thank you from Andy.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Now i need another one! :knife: Im hooked


----------



## TheDispossessed

Ive got one of those, makes my beer taste better.


marc4pt0 said:


> Not a purchase but a *More* than kind thank you from Andy.


----------



## Reede

Very, very nice!


----------



## Godslayer

Cheeks1989 said:


> Now i need another one! :knife: Im hooked



That is one amazing Knife. I love thé handle and thé grind.Nice flat profile. great for prep work. P.S. im jealous


----------



## Salty dog

Very Nice! 

Getting back into Del's stuff.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Thats beautiful Salty.


----------



## strumke

Still in progress, but it's looking good so far!


----------



## marc4pt0

Salty dog said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> Getting back into Del's stuff.



Lookin good, and I bet it feels just as great. I'll say it again, love me some Del


----------



## Livlif

strumke said:


> Still in progress, but it's looking good so far!






Ohhhhhh!!!! What's that?


----------



## Timthebeaver

Looks like Cris Anderson's handiwork to me


----------



## preizzo

Think it s from Scorpion forge 
I following him in instagram and it s a great knives maker!! &#9786;


----------



## andre s

Toyama Noborikoi


----------



## schanop

andre s said:


> Toyama Noborikoi



Good choice, Andre.


----------



## Von blewitt

Tilman Leder
Niolox 240mm Gyuto wearing ebony & buffalo horn



[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## schanop

Looks very nice, Huw.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Sexy looking Tilman


----------



## Hbeernink

good showing at the Eugene knife show this weekend. I always end up walking out with something amazing - picked up this today, and great to meet Mareko!




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## daddy yo yo

Von blewitt said:


> Tilman Leder
> Niolox 240mm Gyuto wearing ebony & buffalo horn
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> GORGEOUS !!!


----------



## bob_loblaw

Throwing my hat into the nakiri ring. Cell pic doesn't do it justice


----------



## berko

Von blewitt said:


> Tilman Leder
> Niolox 240mm Gyuto wearing ebony & buffalo horn
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



how do you like the niolox?


----------



## alterwisser

Von blewitt said:


> Tilman Leder
> Niolox 240mm Gyuto wearing ebony & buffalo horn
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Sexy as hell! Talking to Tilman right now about my first custom. So exciting. Did you give him exact specs about profile and the likes? I can't decide yet what I want... LOL


----------



## strumke

Livlif said:


> Ohhhhhh!!!! What's that?



Looks like the link is broken now but yup, Cris Anderson 280mm sujihiki

I'll try to post a more stable photo later


----------



## turbochef422

Not all new but might as well show the family portrait. Hd2, white2 Damascus, white 1


----------



## alterwisser

Watanabe "jungle" style slicer 

http://flic.kr/p/rQ4VCV


----------



## alterwisser

turbochef422 said:


> Not all new but might as well show the family portrait. Hd2, white2 Damascus, white 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 27109



What a hot family [emoji12]


----------



## mkriggen

alterwisser said:


> Watanabe "jungle" style slicer
> 
> http://flic.kr/p/rQ4VCV



Nice, I like it:viking:
What's the blade length on that girl?


----------



## AllanP

turbochef422 said:


> Not all new but might as well show the family portrait. Hd2, white2 Damascus, white 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 27109



that Damascus one look very slick


----------



## alterwisser

mkriggen said:


> Nice, I like it:viking:
> What's the blade length on that girl?



Exaxctly 244 mm [emoji6]


----------



## MontezumaBoy

bob_loblaw said:


> Throwing my hat into the nakiri ring. Cell pic doesn't do it justice



Absolutely beautiful! Hat or no hat!

TjA


----------



## alterwisser

Asai Hakata Santoku... 

Fastest Patina I've ever seen, LOL. Just cut some yellow beets and yams 

http://flic.kr/p/rSQQbU


----------



## chiffonodd

gesshin ginga 240 in white #2, sharpened by jon! my first laser, first wa, first carbon. Freakin love this thing already - what a pleasure to experience this level of effortlessness and craftsmanship. And a pleasure to do business with JKI as always. 





















choil not crooked, just couldn't get the cell phone cam to focus head on


----------



## tcmx3

Gesshin Ittetsu 240 white #2 hon-kasumi that I had Jon put a burnt chestnut handle on after it's first victim (an onion, of course).


----------



## Krakorak

alterwisser said:


> Asai Hakata Santoku...
> 
> Fastest Patina I've ever seen, LOL. Just cut some yellow beets and yams
> 
> http://flic.kr/p/rSQQbU



How satisfied are you with that hakata? Its the Hayabusa with AS steel, right? I recently have the opportunity to try the 165 mm Yoshi SKD hakata (its not mine) and I like it, so I am considering to buy it..and the only competitor would be that Hayabusa, so I am curious to hear about some experience with it..


----------



## banjo1071

New Nakiri!

https://instagram.com/p/0VZZ25lW4k/?taken-by=bryanraquin


----------



## alterwisser

Krakorak said:


> How satisfied are you with that hakata? Its the Hayabusa with AS steel, right? I recently have the opportunity to try the 165 mm Yoshi SKD hakata (its not mine) and I like it, so I am considering to buy it..and the only competitor would be that Hayabusa, so I am curious to hear about some experience with it..



Yes, it's the AS Hayabusa, bought from EpicEdge.

Here's my take on it: I bought it because I am big on storytelling and uniqueness. Asai certainly was one of the better known makers, and I made sure that he himself made the knife (not his apprentice) before purchasing it. This knife shape is a looker, so I would absolutely say "Go get one/it".

Performance: Wasn't the sharpest OOTB, a bit underwhelming actually. But I got it screaming sharp with just the strop. It has some wedging issues with taller produce, so I wouldn't use it on potatoes again. But it was super precise and nimble to use for other tasks, the tip is really useful. Made some draw cuts on bell peppers, just delightful.

It will never be my go to knife, but it is a keeper just for looks and history. Currently living in a rental with smallish kitchen, as soon as I have more space I will get the magnetic knife holder back up and this one will stay on it, no matter what other knives I own or will own. Ever. 

Patina was nasty fast, unlike anything I've ever seen. I didn't even get the chance to wipe the knife down, was already developing. It's stainless clad, so it's limited to the edge ... AND I think that this knife looks even more badass with a patina. 

hope this helps. And I would go for the Asai any day of the week ... just because it's Asai


----------



## alterwisser

banjo1071 said:


> New Nakiri!
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/0VZZ25lW4k/?taken-by=bryanraquin



Very nice!!! Oder auch: saugeil


----------



## harlock0083

chiffonodd said:


> gesshin ginga 240 in white #2, sharpened by jon! my first laser, first wa, first carbon. Freakin love this thing already - what a pleasure to experience this level of effortlessness and craftsmanship. And a pleasure to do business with JKI as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choil not crooked, just couldn't get the cell phone cam to focus head on



You'll probably have to take a wider shot and just crop it down a bit to show the choil, but the pics get the point across anyway .


----------



## chiffonodd

harlock0083 said:


> You'll probably have to take a wider shot and just crop it down a bit to show the choil, but the pics get the point across anyway .



No pun intended :whistling:


----------



## Krakorak

alterwisser said:


> Yes, it's the AS Hayabusa, bought from EpicEdge.
> 
> Here's my take on it: I bought it because I am big on storytelling and uniqueness. Asai certainly was one of the better known makers, and I made sure that he himself made the knife (not his apprentice) before purchasing it. This knife shape is a looker, so I would absolutely say "Go get one/it".
> 
> Performance: Wasn't the sharpest OOTB, a bit underwhelming actually. But I got it screaming sharp with just the strop. It has some wedging issues with taller produce, so I wouldn't use it on potatoes again. But it was super precise and nimble to use for other tasks, the tip is really useful. Made some draw cuts on bell peppers, just delightful.
> 
> It will never be my go to knife, but it is a keeper just for looks and history. Currently living in a rental with smallish kitchen, as soon as I have more space I will get the magnetic knife holder back up and this one will stay on it, no matter what other knives I own or will own. Ever.
> 
> Patina was nasty fast, unlike anything I've ever seen. I didn't even get the chance to wipe the knife down, was already developing. It's stainless clad, so it's limited to the edge ... AND I think that this knife looks even more badass with a patina.
> 
> hope this helps. And I would go for the Asai any day of the week ... just because it's Asai



Many thanks for your impressions!! The mention about wedging on potatoes is interesting, I wouldn't expect it, I already read a review on it on one German website and as far as I can remember the guy reported that it cut things like higher carrots or similar without any problem...due to its geometry...I cut tonight some more things with the Yoshi SKD hakata and I like it so much that I will most likely buy one for myself...

P.S. I can absolutely understand why did you bought that Asai - I also bought an Asai gyuto as gift for one friend few weeks ago, last but not least because its an Asai!


----------



## Krakorak

alterwisser said:


> Yes, it's the AS Hayabusa, bought from EpicEdge.
> 
> Here's my take on it: I bought it because I am big on storytelling and uniqueness. Asai certainly was one of the better known makers, and I made sure that he himself made the knife (not his apprentice) before purchasing it. This knife shape is a looker, so I would absolutely say "Go get one/it".
> 
> Performance: Wasn't the sharpest OOTB, a bit underwhelming actually. But I got it screaming sharp with just the strop. It has some wedging issues with taller produce, so I wouldn't use it on potatoes again. But it was super precise and nimble to use for other tasks, the tip is really useful. Made some draw cuts on bell peppers, just delightful.
> 
> It will never be my go to knife, but it is a keeper just for looks and history. Currently living in a rental with smallish kitchen, as soon as I have more space I will get the magnetic knife holder back up and this one will stay on it, no matter what other knives I own or will own. Ever.
> 
> Patina was nasty fast, unlike anything I've ever seen. I didn't even get the chance to wipe the knife down, was already developing. It's stainless clad, so it's limited to the edge ... AND I think that this knife looks even more badass with a patina.
> 
> hope this helps. And I would go for the Asai any day of the week ... just because it's Asai



I will most likely prefer that Yoshi since I already have a direct experience with it and the reactivity you mentioned discourages me also a bit from that Asai - I would like that also my wife would use that hakata from time to time and reactivity could be a problem in that case...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Here is (some crappy pictures of) my long awaited 330mm honyaki Blue#2 mirror polished Togidashi finished Kensaki Yanagi (lefty version) from Shinichi Watanabe. Unless I win the Kramer lottery (and a real lottery so I could afford one ) this will probably be my Excalibur. Rehandling is currently in discussion with one of our forum vendors.







Unfortunately it didn't fare too well on the voyage from Japan. Approximately 0.5mm of the tip got chipped during transport (the shipping box looked as if was sliding around quite a bit), but to be honest, I'm sure I could just as easily chip it myself during use by accidentally bumping it into something. I don't think it's worth trying to fix.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I got this Shig KU Nakiri from Knives and Stones. It's my first, but probably not the last Shig I'll get. Rehandling is in discussion with one of our forum vendors.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Beautiful watanabe Tj.


----------



## _PixelNinja

Since Suisin dropped the ball on my order after six months of waiting on a couple of Suisin INOX Honyaki knives, I went with my second choice a got a Nenohi 270mm Kensaki Gyuto and 180mm Petty.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Cheeks1989 said:


> Beautiful watanabe Tj.



Thanks Cheeks, appreciate the kind words. I have a Honyaki petty on order to round out the set (I got the K-gyuto earlier, kinda wanna keep going but also want to venture elsewhere as well)


----------



## limpet

Got myself a new nakiri. Did I need another nakiri? Nope. But it was available in a quite unusual size, so I couldn't resist. 

*Toyama Noborikoi Kasumi Nakiri 210*
Length 210 mm
Height 65 mm
Weight 272 grams

When I first picked it up out of the box, it felt a bit cumbersome and blade heavy, but the more I hold it, the more I seem to get used to it. When I used it yesterday, it felt perfectly balanced for me with my pinch grip and I could relax when using it. In fact, I got so relaxed I almost cut myself. :biggrin:

Here are some pictures: https://drive.google.com/folderview...I5N2ZYUVo5N0ZkdGtQUUJMbTRpNjFTc0E&usp=sharing

The first three pictures shows it alongside the gyuto 240 from the same maker.

Big difference between my largest and smallest nakiri...


----------



## mkriggen

Nice, I keep debating ordering a 210 nakiri, then something else always gets in the way.


----------



## Von blewitt

Shigefusa Kitaeji 210 Santoku
215mm heel to tip 
52mm tall at the heel
217g
This knife is awesome, I've been using a 210mm Heiji Santoku as my home knife for a few years now, when this popped up on Japan Tool I knew I'd found its replacement.



[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dave Martell

Huw, you're collection is changing the magnetic pull towards Australia.


----------



## schanop

I looked on So's site just a few days too late ... :cry:



Von blewitt said:


> Shigefusa Kitaeji 210 Santoku
> 215mm heel to tip
> 52mm tall at the heel
> 217g
> This knife is awesome, I've been using a 210mm Heiji Santoku as my home knife for a few years now, when this popped up on Japan Tool I knew I'd found its replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## augerpro

Trying a new nakiri for a friend: Itinomonn 180mm. I've had an Itinomonn gyuto before and was very happy with it, but I wonder if the knife maker's work is evolving because this nakiri is really thin behind the edge, and has a noticeable S-grind as Marko calls it, similar to a Shig. Haven't used it yet but this grind is giving me very high hopes. And only $135!! Wish shipping were cheaper from Maxim though.


----------



## labor of love

limpet said:


> Got myself a new nakiri. Did I need another nakiri? Nope. But it was available in a quite unusual size, so I couldn't resist.
> 
> *Toyama Noborikoi Kasumi Nakiri 210*
> Length 210 mm
> Height 65 mm
> Weight 272 grams
> 
> When I first picked it up out of the box, it felt a bit cumbersome and blade heavy, but the more I hold it, the more I seem to get used to it. When I used it yesterday, it felt perfectly balanced for me with my pinch grip and I could relax when using it. In fact, I got so relaxed I almost cut myself. :biggrin:
> 
> Here are some pictures: https://drive.google.com/folderview...I5N2ZYUVo5N0ZkdGtQUUJMbTRpNjFTc0E&usp=sharing
> 
> The first three pictures shows it alongside the gyuto 240 from the same maker.
> 
> Big difference between my largest and smallest nakiri...



Its nice to see someone here took a stab at the Toyama Nakiri! I have Toyama 240mm gyuto and I like it alot. I was very very interested in that Nakiri and Im not even a Nakiri person at all. Nice score.


----------



## tcmx3

augerpro said:


> Trying a new nakiri for a friend: Itinomonn 180mm. I've had an Itinomonn gyuto before and was very happy with it, but I wonder if the knife maker's work is evolving because this nakiri is really thin behind the edge, and has a noticeable S-grind as Marko calls it, similar to a Shig. Haven't used it yet but this grind is giving me very high hopes. And only $135!! Wish shipping were cheaper from Maxim though.



I wonder if the gyuto the same now? I would buy one if so.


----------



## augerpro

redisburning said:


> I wonder if the gyuto the same now? I would buy one if so.



I wonder too.


----------



## labor of love

quoted the wrong person


----------



## labor of love

augerpro said:


> Trying a new nakiri for a friend: Itinomonn 180mm. I've had an Itinomonn gyuto before and was very happy with it, but I wonder if the knife maker's work is evolving because this nakiri is really thin behind the edge, and has a noticeable S-grind as Marko calls it, similar to a Shig. Haven't used it yet but this grind is giving me very high hopes. And only $135!! Wish shipping were cheaper from Maxim though.



Could you perhaps give us a choil shot?


----------



## augerpro

labor of love said:


> Could you perhaps give us a choil shot?



Just tried and my phone always focuses past the choil.


----------



## marc4pt0

I find that _ sometimes_ it helps to focus on the ferrule or handle to get a clear shot of the choil. And sometimes zooming in just a bit helps as well.


----------



## Dardeau

A solid color background helps me get my, admittedly crappy iPhone choil shots


----------



## bob_loblaw

I've also had success with using a manual focus centered on the choil, if your app allows that.


----------



## augerpro




----------



## daveb

The latest addition to my favorite "set"






Dinner Check
Mother's Day Dinner Check







The "set" (to date)


----------



## labor of love

thank you augerpro.


----------



## easy13

Konosuke Fujiyama White #2 - never got a chance to check this line from Kono out. Otb edge was non existent, opened it up on the stones, looks good so far, F&F top notch, crazy thin behind the edge. Will put it through the paces at work tomorrow. 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rayuela

Hey Daveb

I'm sure everybody else knows, but could you say who the maker is? Thanks


----------



## Dubrdr20

My 270mm gyoto got a new baby sister













today!

Sorry about crappie pix quality.. On my break from work. 
Thanx Jon for such a fast shipping!!! 
240 stainless clad sujihiki


----------



## daveb

Rayuela said:


> Hey Daveb
> 
> I'm sure everybody else knows, but could you say who the maker is? Thanks



Sorry Ray, Not trying to be snobish, just got ahead of myself.

Knives are JKI's Gengetsu. Stainless clad carbon (2) and stainless clad stainess (2).

New knife is 180 Petty. Others are 240 Gyuto, 270 Gyuto and 270 Suji. The 240 I bought new, the other's came from bst. 

Like.


----------



## Dardeau

Man, I have wanted to try a Gengetsu for the longest time.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

daveb said:


> Sorry Ray, Not trying to be snobish, just got ahead of myself.
> 
> Knives are JKI's Gengetsu. Stainless clad carbon (2) and stainless clad stainess (2).
> 
> New knife is 180 Petty. Others are 240 Gyuto, 270 Gyuto and 270 Suji. The 240 I bought new, the other's came from bst.
> 
> Like.



SOB


----------



## daveb

Luv you 2. Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## chinacats

Dubrdr20 said:


> My 270mm gyoto got a new baby sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today!
> 
> Sorry about crappie pix quality.. On my break from work.
> Thanx Jon for such a fast shipping!!!
> 240 stainless clad sujihiki



Pic not bad, just need to work on your image upload


----------



## Burl Source

My new butcher knife / fighter is on the way from Belgium.


----------



## yinro

A friend sent me this 210mm SLD gyuto from Japan. It's a great little knife with a extremely comfortable handle. The knife is light and thin, very much a laser. My wife loves it so far.


----------



## Rayuela

daveb said:


> Sorry Ray, Not trying to be snobish, just got ahead of myself.



Thanks. I wasn't reproving you; I was just lusting after the very pretty gyutos and wondering where on the internets I could lust after them some more. Is the second one down the semi-stainless or the white 2?


----------



## Geo87

this arrived today from james  might I say the free saya is amazing! this particular one has the best friction fit I've ever seen. Oh and the knifes pretty nice too 
This is a gift for my apprentice that's worked with me from day one. 3 and 1/2 years and now hes almost qualified. This is the gift I organised for him. I must admit I'm a little jealous!
The extra level of service and fit and finish makes this a perfect gift. Love the saya, love the box, pouch the whole package is amazing! thanks again james for helping create this knife. 
sorry, my photography skills suck and its night time with bad lighting. This photo does not do the package justice sorry :/


----------



## daddy yo yo

Can I start an apprenticeship at your place?


----------



## daveb

Rayuela said:


> Thanks. I wasn't reproving you; I was just lusting after the very pretty gyutos and wondering where on the internets I could lust after them some more. Is the second one down the semi-stainless or the white 2?



2nd one down is the 270, stainless clad white 2. Kanji on right. 3rd one down is the 240, stainless clad stainless. Kanji on left.

My understanding is that within the Gengetsu line, if Kanji is on right side of blade it's stainless/carbon. If Kanji is on the left side of blade it's stainless/semi.


@Geo - very nice. Like the decorative touch on the saya.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Mizuno Tanrenjo Suminagashi 240mm


----------



## jackslimpson

yinro said:


> A friend sent me this 210mm SLD gyuto from Japan. It's a great little knife with a extremely comfortable handle. The knife is light and thin, very much a laser. My wife loves it so far.



Nice! I bought the santoku version of this Tadafusa line, just because it seemed unique, and I loved the blacksmith tongs etching. I've been looking for the gyuto. (I ended up giving the santoku to a friend as a gift).

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Jack, you always come out of the woodwork with something dope. Love that chubby handle.


----------



## turbochef422

View attachment 27338


Picture courtesy of Mr Rader


----------



## turbochef422

View attachment 27339


----------



## Livlif

Turbo. Those pics aren't working for me.


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## yinro

jackslimpson said:


> Nice! I bought the santoku version of this Tadafusa line, just because it seemed unique, and I loved the blacksmith tongs etching. I've been looking for the gyuto. (I ended up giving the santoku to a friend as a gift).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jack



I believe Knifewear in Canada has it in stock. 210 seems to the longest gyuto in this line. I was expecting an heavier knife due to the bolster, but it's surprisingly light at 4.5 oz (Kono 210 = 4.2 oz), and the balance point is just behind the logo. The F&F is much better than the other Tadafusa's I have tried.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Turbochef beautiful Rader!


----------



## Dave Martell

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 27342




Beautiful!


----------



## cheflarge

What Dave said!!!


----------



## andre s

The Wife surprised me with this a few months back


----------



## daddy yo yo

What a lovely wife!


----------



## cheflarge

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## alterwisser

daddy yo yo said:


> What a lovely wife!



+1


----------



## andre s

Yes indeed. Also, not only do the the guys at Bloodroot make a great knife, they were also able to work with the missus to make a handle with much sentimental value to me. it's all good all 'round.


----------



## Mrmnms

Looks terrific. Did she provide some material ?


----------



## alterwisser

Ashi Ginga 240 mm Gyuto, white #2, wa handle with blonde ferrule...

http://flic.kr/p/rvJHLm


----------



## miccro

andre s said:


> The Wife surprised me with this a few months back



lovely!


----------



## daveb

andre s said:


> The Wife surprised me with this a few months back



Had you been bragging about the size of your Gyuto? :angel2:

Nice knife.


----------



## easy13

10" "Sujiyoto"/Tall Suji - Hand Forged 52100 w/ Black Walnut & Copper on the handle from Nafzger Forge 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## andre s

Mrmnms said:


> Looks terrific. Did she provide some material ?



yep. My daughter has had a fairly rough start to life. She had her first surgery at 4 months. Post-op: we get into her room and see that the nurses had dressed up her favorite plush toy in the clothes that she had been wearing before gowning up (our favorite outfit of hers). The surgery was a success. It improved her quality of life.
Fast-forward 3 years later: my wife surprises me with above knife...Turns out she had kept that outfit and got in touch with the guys at Bloodroot after seeing me peruse their website one day (daughter's probably close to 2 at that point). She sends them cloth from the outfit and patiently gets on the waiting list. I had no clue.
...so, that's why the handle is green, pink and white
...and, that's how I got the greatest knife. ever


----------



## alterwisser

andre s said:


> yep. My daughter has had a fairly rough start to life. She had her first surgery at 4 months. Post-op: we get into her room and see that the nurses had dressed up her favorite plush toy in the clothes that she had been wearing before gowning up (our favorite outfit of hers). The surgery was a success. It improved her quality of life.
> Fast-forward 3 years later: my wife surprises me with above knife...Turns out she had kept that outfit and got in touch with the guys at Bloodroot after seeing me peruse their website one day (daughter's probably close to 2 at that point). She sends them cloth from the outfit and patiently gets on the waiting list. I had no clue.
> ...so, that's why the handle is green, pink and white
> ...and, that's how I got the greatest knife. ever



This is fantastic! Makes me kind of emotional!


----------



## andre s

daveb said:


> Had you been bragging about the size of your Gyuto? :angel2:
> 
> Nice knife.



haha. strangely enough, my subsequent gyuto purchase was a 270 yusuke...:eyebrow:


----------



## cheflarge

Kind of emotional? DAMN! God Bless you, brother.


----------



## DamageInc

Just received a Yoshiaki Fujiwara "Workhorse" 180mm Nakiri from Maksim. Order completed 5 minutes after his newsletter email. Gotta be fast when there's only one...

I was also very lucky that Maksim had a octagon chestnut handle in stock as I can't stand ho wood. $15 later and it had a nice upgrade. Maksim is such a pleasure to do business with.
Picture dump inbound.


































Links to high-res here:
http://gabeazo.com/Filesharing/files/WP_20150506_12_59_04_Pro.jpg
http://gabeazo.com/Filesharing/files/WP_20150506_12_59_55_Pro.jpg
http://gabeazo.com/Filesharing/files/WP_20150506_13_00_54_Pro.jpg
http://gabeazo.com/Filesharing/files/WP_20150506_13_01_02_Pro.jpg
http://gabeazo.com/Filesharing/files/WP_20150506_13_02_01_Pro.jpg


----------



## TheDispossessed

i was wondering who got that one!


----------



## DamageInc

Mystery over, I guess. 

While the kurouchi finish seems very rough in the photographs, it is actually incredibly smooth to the touch, and the blemishes are purely cosmetic.
It's a smoother finish than my Masakage Koishi and similar to my Hinoura Tamashii while not as even cosmetically.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Any comment on how she performs?


----------



## DamageInc

I will be cooking up some lobster bisque (carrot, onion, leek, garlic, and celery will meet their demise in brandy hell) and slicing some squid later this evening. Will post some feedback after that.

So far I've only cut two onions and a carrot, as well as a slab of bacon. Other than slight wedging when topping and tailing the onions, it's been everything you've ever heard about Kato but in nakiri form. And thankfully the "tip/end" of the knife is thin enough to be able to still make the slices for onion dice without splitting the onion apart. Despite only a few minutes of use with it so far, I can already tell it's an incredible knife. My Teruyasu Fujiwara Nashiji 165mm Nakiri, while very nice, simply can't compete with this one.


----------



## _PixelNinja

easy13 said:


> 10" "Sujiyoto"/Tall Suji - Hand Forged 52100 w/ Black Walnut & Copper on the handle from Nafzger Forge



That handle look amazing !


----------



## SolidSnake03

DamageInc said:


> I will be cooking up some lobster bisque (carrot, onion, leek, garlic, and celery will meet their demise in brandy hell) and slicing some squid later this evening. Will post some feedback after that.
> 
> So far I've only cut two onions and a carrot, as well as a slab of bacon. Other than slight wedging when topping and tailing the onions, it's been everything you've ever heard about Kato but in nakiri form. And thankfully the "tip/end" of the knife is thin enough to be able to still make the slices for onion dice without splitting the onion apart. Despite only a few minutes of use with it so far, I can already tell it's an incredible knife. My Teruyasu Fujiwara Nashiji 165mm Nakiri, while very nice, simply can't compete with this one.



Sounds great, look forward to how you feel following more work with it!


----------



## DamageInc

I decided to do a quick video. My tripod was a bag of wheat flour and my angle adjuster was a stick of celery.

I am little sloppy, and part of that is that I had only used the knife for about five minutes previously, and part is me being a lazyass. I am very surprised at how low the reactivity is. The onions only discolored slightly even with no patina on the blade yet. I suspect that once a patina has built, there will be no discoloring at all, just like with my Kato gyuto.

[video=youtube;eOv4GXn0fHc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOv4GXn0fHc[/video]

Overall, this is a workhorse in every sense of the word (which is a phrase uttered by pretty much every single person on this board who has used a Kato). It just goes into the product with no hesitation and splits it apart. It also has the best curve of a nakiri that I've used. I'm not letting go of it anytime soon, and I definitely recommend getting one if you can. It was an impulse purchase in every sense of the word for me, I had already completed my order and transferred funds 5 minutes after receiving Maksim's newsletter. And I am glad I did.

Can't wait to give it a touch-up on the stones sometime just to feel the steel. Can't be much different from my Kato gyuto as it's the same magic mystery steel that's such a treat to sharpen.

*edit*
Forgot to mention one complaint. The choil isn't smooth or round at all and cuts into my finger. Need it round it out, but it's an easy fix.


----------



## Seth

Only on KKF will someone sit here and watch someone else cut up veggies. Out of context, someone would really need to ask what you were doing, watching someone else cut up veggies! Love it. Nice watch too. I will have to trash the shig nakiri in favor of Kato...
s.


----------



## DamageInc

Thanks a lot for the feedback. I am considering doing similar videos for some of my other knives just to add video resources for potential knife buyers.

And yeah, the idea of watching someone cut vegetables for ten minutes probably seems like a weird way to spend your time for those who have not yet been indoctrinated.


----------



## mc2442

Seth said:


> Only on KKF will someone sit here and watch someone else cut up veggies. Out of context, someone would really need to ask what you were doing, watching someone else cut up veggies! Love it. Nice watch too. I will have to trash the shig nakiri in favor of Kato...
> s.



I was thinking the same thing, I find it oddly soothing watching things being cut up.


----------



## jimbob

Finally got one of these stunners. Glad I went with the ktip, complements my other gyutos nicely. All round very impressed with the whole package! The tip is extreme....


----------



## malexthekid

jimbob said:


> Finally got one of these stunners. Glad I went with the ktip, complements my other gyutos nicely. All round very impressed with the whole package! The tip is extreme....
> View attachment 27551
> View attachment 27552
> View attachment 27553
> View attachment 27554



Amazing i think that had my next knife.


----------



## schanop

Awesome, jimbob. IIRC, you had kagekiyo K-tip at one point. How does this one compare?



jimbob said:


> Finally got one of these stunners. Glad I went with the ktip, complements my other gyutos nicely. All round very impressed with the whole package! The tip is extreme....


----------



## jimbob

Can't comment too much after one onion! But on face value they are very similar knives. Would be interesting to see them side by side actually.


----------



## XooMG

I almost regret not going the kensaki route personally, but I think the standard model is definitely not bad.


----------



## Andrew

jimbob said:


> Finally got one of these stunners. Glad I went with the ktip, complements my other gyutos nicely. All round very impressed with the whole package! The tip is extreme....
> View attachment 27551


----------



## schanop

Andrew said:


> What is this? Or rather who's the maker?



Sakai Takayuki Syousin Sakura from James of Knives and Stones, a local vendor here: http://www.knivesandstones.com/syousin-sakura/


----------



## SolidSnake03

Nice video Damage! That Kato definitely looks to be quite the prep beast, enjoy it


----------



## DamageInc

Thank you very much. It is indeed a prep beast. The weight on it makes it push quite effortlessly through the product, which is just fantastic.



jimbob, got any details on how it performs? It looks amazing.


----------



## jimbob

In the process of moving houseso not much cooking at the mo. Will def report back


----------



## strumke

280mm Cris Anderson Honyaki Sujihiki with a Mikey handle (and some bacon!)

I'll be putting up a review once I have enough time to get a feel for the knife


----------



## aboynamedsuita

strumke said:


> 280mm Cris Anderson Honyaki Sujihiki with a Mikey handle (and some bacon!)
> 
> I'll be putting up a review once I have enough time to get a feel for the knife



Not sure if it's just me but I can't see the pic? I did see it in Mikey's gallery however and it looked damn fine, I'm looking forward to the review


----------



## strumke

tjangula said:


> Not sure if it's just me but I can't see the pic? I did see it in Mikey's gallery however and it looked damn fine, I'm looking forward to the review



Looks like the link is broken. Let me try again:


----------



## marc4pt0

Double Whammy! Scorpion Forge _ and_ bacon slab!!

Huge, HUGE fan of Cris Anderson's work. You don't see or hear much about his knives, which kind of gives his work this "rare jewel" allure to them.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

marc4pt0 said:


> Huge, HUGE fan of Cris Anderson's work.



+1

Love those Hamon lines. From the videos I've seen on YouTube some blades are pretty thin too. Definitely on my wish list


----------



## chinacats

trisha12 said:


> Knife sets are available in department stores as well as supermarkets and specialist cooking websites.



you changed your name and came back---you're a pro spammer--go away!!!!


----------



## chinacats

trisha12 said:


> Knife sets are available in department stores as well as supermarkets and specialist cooking websites.



stop it! spammer! goway now!


----------



## daveb

Who rattled that cage? They're everywhere.


----------



## jimbob

Watanabe 170 Gyuto in ats-34 and stainless cladding.


----------



## Von blewitt

Nice! I really like the burnt chestnut & white horn combo. I have it on my 180 gyuto


----------



## jimbob

Yea glad I went the upgrade. It's super textured wood, nice and grippy.


----------



## Dave Martell

That's a cool handle configuration.


----------



## alterwisser

jimbob said:


> Yea glad I went the upgrade. It's super textured wood, nice and grippy.



Superb.. Thinking about getting a pro Nakiri... Now I'm tempted even more!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

chinacats said:


> you changed your name and came back---you're a pro spammer--go away!!!!





chinacats said:


> stop it! spammer! goway now!





daveb said:


> Who rattled that cage? They're everywhere.



Looks like a lot happened overnight.


----------



## mhpr262

My latest purchase: An old Wüsthof Trident 26cm chef's knife, extra tall blade, that I bought used on ebay, from a former pro chef who said he had quit cooking. I have never seen a marking on the blade that looked like that, does anybody have an idea how old it could possibly be? There is a tiny gap between the plastic handle and the tang/bolster, but the blade itself is in pristine condition - it seems to have never been sharpened, nor seen a steel either. I was very surprised. Maybe he didn't use it much because it is a real beast - not only is the blade much taller tahn the standard 26cm blade, but a good deal thicker as well. I have one other knife that I have bought used (26cm F. Dick PremierPlus, also from ebay, also from an apprentice cook who had quit) and somehow I like them better than the brand new ones. A sense of history so to speak, maybe.


----------



## daveb

tjangula said:


> Looks like a lot happened overnight.



Regular spamfest.


----------



## preizzo

Few new babys 
Hiromoto honyaki 
Yoshikame skd 
Wakui shirogami 2
Masakage Koishi


----------



## havox07

Since Wakui is supposed to be from a maker who worked under Yoshikane how do you find the SKD and Wakui compare?



preizzo said:


> Few new babys
> Hiromoto honyaki
> Yoshikame skd
> Wakui shirogami 2
> Masakage Koishi


----------



## daddy yo yo

EDIT: double post


----------



## daddy yo yo

mhpr262 said:


> My latest purchase: An old Wüsthof Trident 26cm chef's knife, extra tall blade, that I bought used on ebay, from a former pro chef who said he had quit cooking. I have never seen a marking on the blade that looked like that, does anybody have an idea how old it could possibly be? There is a tiny gap between the plastic handle and the tang/bolster, but the blade itself is in pristine condition - it seems to have never been sharpened, nor seen a steel either. I was very surprised. Maybe he didn't use it much because it is a real beast - not only is the blade much taller tahn the standard 26cm blade, but a good deal thicker as well. I have one other knife that I have bought used (26cm F. Dick PremierPlus, also from ebay, also from an apprentice cook who had quit) and somehow I like them better than the brand new ones. A sense of history so to speak, maybe.


If I remember correctly, I have the same marking on my Wüsthof Dreizack knife. Mine is approx. 20 years old.


----------



## preizzo

Since Wakui is supposed to be from a maker who worked under Yoshikane how do you find the SKD and Wakui compare?

Two different things 
Wakui it s more lighter, taller. 
Yoshikane it s more smaller then a normal gyuto, to me look more like a big suji.


----------



## V1P

My new baby. Maybe Mert's slogan should be, "made by a chef, for chefs".

This knife is the definition of a workhorse for me, it's got heft, height, thin edge and no flex.

I bet his list is gonna get longer and fetch higher price soon.


----------



## Bolek

Von blewitt said:


> Nice! I really like the burnt chestnut & white horn combo. I have it on my 180 gyuto



You have a PM


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Mert's motto could also be "Made by a chef, for a home cook."


----------



## alterwisser

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Mert's motto could also be "Made by a chef, for a home cook."



Uuuuuuaaaaah!!!


----------



## cheflarge

Rick: what a beautiful knife! How do you like the D-shape handle?

V1P: I have a hidden tang western in 52100 @230mm in length & agree with you on the "knife is the definition of a workhorse...... it's got heft, height, thin edge and no flex.

:cool2:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

cheflarge said:


> Rick: what a beautiful knife! How do you like the D-shape handle?



The D-shaped Meiji style handle is very comfortable. I really like the tapered ferrule, as it is not "blocky" like many are. 

I've only had it a week, so I'm still gathering my impressions for a review.


----------



## havox07

That handle looks awesome! Oh and so does the blade!



Pensacola Tiger said:


> Mert's motto could also be "Made by a chef, for a home cook."


----------



## V1P

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Mert's motto could also be "Made by a chef, for a home cook."



Nice one, tiger [emoji16]


----------



## mhpr262

No new knife, but the new display stand I built - just black cloth stretched over some particle board, with magnetic holders for the knives:


----------



## Lizzardborn

Nice ... also - not a single wa one?


----------



## mhpr262

Not yet ... not sure how I would like those. If the Euro keeps gaining in value compared to the dollar I may order one this year from JCK. Or maybe a Konosuke HD2 from the site that must not be mentioned. I do find the yo handles more elegant.

I have a 24cm Miyabi 7000 MC in one of the cardboard boxes that basically has a wa handle execept it is stainless steel and micarta, not wood, and I am not blown away by it.


----------



## Hbeernink

mhpr262 said:


> My latest purchase: An old Wüsthof Trident 26cm chef's knife, extra tall blade, that I bought used on ebay, from a former pro chef who said he had quit cooking. I have never seen a marking on the blade that looked like that, does anybody have an idea how old it could possibly be? There is a tiny gap between the plastic handle and the tang/bolster, but the blade itself is in pristine condition - it seems to have never been sharpened, nor seen a steel either. I was very surprised. Maybe he didn't use it much because it is a real beast - not only is the blade much taller tahn the standard 26cm blade, but a good deal thicker as well. I have one other knife that I have bought used (26cm F. Dick PremierPlus, also from ebay, also from an apprentice cook who had quit) and somehow I like them better than the brand new ones. A sense of history so to speak, maybe.




I have a few of these from back in the day when they were my basic kit. At that time I liked wusthof better than henckles so most of my old kit are wusthofs - and they're all at least 20 years old. I bought my 10"/254mm new in '87 (first line job), but also have a slicer, a boning knife, and several smaller utilities that are the same design. They're OK knives - many chefs were born and raised on them. I should add that this doesn't look like "extra tall" to me - it looks like a normal wusthof of the era.

They're old and worn now, and I use them as beaters and "family" knives when we're all cooking together - my boys are learning knifework on them, and they're the kit I still let my parents use.... my wife, on the other hand, has a shig.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Picked up a 270 Tanaka R2 from James at Knives And Stones









This is a tremendous knife, it glides through food in a manner in which only my Takamura can come close to.
l knew about half way though my first cut that this was a keeper- very, very kindly James had dropped off 2 rather expensive knives at my house so that I could decide whether I wanted either of them, a very big thanks.

I have never had the reaction I had to this knife with any other. Pumpkin, potato and (very big) carrots seriously offered no resistance. I'm still getting entirely inappropriate feelings and reactions just thinking about it !!!

This really is an exceptional knife, I've been raving about my 210 Takamura, this appears to be a better cutter.
It also doesn't feel like a big knife, it measures 265 according to my tape measure.

I was comparing 3 knives, my 240 Tanaka blue 2 was the 'control' to be compared to the 2 loaned knives, a 240 wa handled Saji R2 diamond damascus and the 270 Tanaka R2, as below:





The Saji, combined with one of James' semi custom handles, makes for a gorgeous knife. It is the best looking knife that has been in my presence, at least for my tastes 
I don't have calipers so cannot compare the physical attributes of the knives 

The Saji is a great knife, it cut better than my Tanaka Blue 2, but with deep regret it will be going back to James as it's not what I'm looking for.
There's also the small matter of paying for the Tanaka !


----------



## krx927

mhpr262 said:


> Not yet ... not sure how I would like those. If the Euro keeps gaining in value compared to the dollar I may order one this year from JCK. Or maybe a Konosuke HD2 from the site that must not be mentioned. I do find the yo handles more elegant.
> 
> I have a 24cm Miyabi 7000 MC in one of the cardboard boxes that basically has a wa handle execept it is stainless steel and micarta, not wood, and I am not blown away by it.




Don't confuse Miyabi handle with proper Wa handle! I also have one Miyabi gyuto MCD and can also confirm that the handle is not the best. But proper Wa handle is something completely different! I think you should try one!


----------



## DamageInc

Quick question so I don't clog up the forum with another simple thread.

Ed note: Moved question to it's own thread. I like simple.


----------



## TheDispossessed




----------



## aboynamedsuita

TheDispossessed said:


> View attachment 27760
> 
> 
> View attachment 27761



Shig KU santoku? You recently sold the Nakiri IIRC? There's a Kasumi wa-gyuto coming my way shortly from JNS (got in the preorder earlier this week)


----------



## TheDispossessed

Yup, I sold a nakiri. I went through that thing, trying nakiris. At first i was into it but for me, I like a pointy knife. I feel like there's a lot of stigma on santokus, and nakiris get a lot of love because they're more exclusive to the knife nuts. For me anyways, a good santoku is worth having around and a nakiri isn't essential. I'd prefer a chuka over a nakiri anyways. blah, blah, blah. 
This Santoku is incredible so far. I have been utterly impressed with the two Shigs I have used and consider them to be incredible knives. If I had to pick one maker this would be it.


tjangula said:


> Shig KU santoku? You recently sold the Nakiri IIRC? There's a Kasumi wa-gyuto coming my way shortly from JNS (got in the preorder earlier this week)


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I hear ya about the tip, the lack of one on a Nakiri can limit its use


----------



## miccro

very lucky to recieve a few packages in the last few weeks.

first:















mike


----------



## Anton

miccro said:


> very lucky to recieve a few packages in the last few weeks.
> 
> first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mike



Grail


----------



## bkdc

That hinoura is so beautiful. I'd be afraid to cut with it.


----------



## DamageInc

Oh god that Hinoura is a Holy Grail of mine.... I jelly to the max.


----------



## miccro

the other:











Jin Deba + Yanagiba


----------



## Anton

miccro said:


> the other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jin Deba + Yanagiba



Gotta love the Jin's
Nice board too!


----------



## Dardeau

Those are pretty special


----------



## shownomarci

Old 11" Sabatier chef knife picked up from a boot sale:




It will be a nice restoration project.


----------



## chinacats

shownomarci said:


> Old 11" Sabatier chef knife picked up from a boot sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a nice restoration project.



That looks sweet, and shouldn't even need much restoration. Doesn't appear to be badly over-steeled which will save you a lot of steel


----------



## Richard78

The 210 Ashi Hamono 210 petty I have purchased a month ago.
I just received a 270 suji, 180 nakiri and a 240 gyuto. I bet they will be as much fun to use as the petty.


----------



## larrybard

View attachment 27870


----------



## andre s

shownomarci said:


> Old 11" Sabatier chef knife picked up from a boot sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a nice restoration project.



yeah that profile is nice for an old one. great find


----------



## chiffonodd

shownomarci said:


> Old 11" Sabatier chef knife picked up from a boot sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a nice restoration project.



Wow that profile's in impressive shape. Just a bit of protrusion. Would love to see how the restoration turns out!


----------



## chiffonodd

Richard78 said:


> The 210 Ashi Hamono 210 petty I have purchased a month ago.
> I just received a 270 suji, 180 nakiri and a 240 gyuto. I bet they will be as much fun to use as the petty.



Ginga family pic!


----------



## DamageInc

shownomarci said:


> Old 11" Sabatier chef knife picked up from a boot sale:
> http://s23.postimg.org/gd2bn632j/IMGP6278.jpg
> It will be a nice restoration project.



I would love to restore one of those one day.


----------



## DamageInc

The mail just came and my day has brightened considerably. I was very lucky to be able to order one of the few Yoshiaki Fujiwara Kato Workshorse 240mm Gyutos that Maksim recently acquired. My first impressions were "This thing is f*****g huge."

From heel to tip is measures 246mm.









Size compared to my 210mm (which is 215mm). It doesn't really come across that well in the photograph, but the 240 is MUCH larger than the 210. It feels twice in size.





Spine is thick as usual, but tapers down nicely and is really thin at the tip.





And, of course, the choil.





I can already tell that this knife is a prep warrior. I can't wait to use it.

While this is probably the nicest ho-wood handle I've had, super smooth and flush with the horn, I still am not a fan. This has nothing to do with the handle itself but more my aesthetic opinions. I am going to get it replaced soon hopefully. The new heavier handle will probably also adjust the balance point a bit. Currently, the balance point is around 35mm in front of the pinch grip.


----------



## marc4pt0

Nice score!


----------



## cheflarge

:goodpost: lus1: :bliss:


----------



## TheDispossessed

I have a 210 and it being my favorite, it took a lot of restraint to not grab a 240 last week. Nice score


----------



## DamageInc

TheDispossessed said:


> I have a 210 and it being my favorite, it took a lot of restraint to not grab a 240 last week. Nice score



I had it the exact same way except that I am a very weak person who cannot resist temptation (which is also why I butter-baste everything). I got the email from Maksim while book shopping in Copenhagen. I told myself that I really shouldn't....
I had put my phone in my pocket thinking "They will be gone within the 15 minutes it takes me to walk to the train station and then I won't have to make the choice. They will be gone."

They weren't. So I plopped the order in on my phone.

I can't say I regret anything.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DamageInc said:


> I can't say I regret anything.



That's how I felt when I got the email from Maksim about the massive influx of Shigefusa. I picked up a Kasumi 225mm wa-gyuto and it should arrive here in Canada tomorrow apparently. I was also tempted when I received the email about the highly coveted workhorse, but had to draw the line.


----------



## DamageInc

tjangula said:


> That's how I felt when I got the email from Maksim about the massive influx of Shigefusa. I picked up a Kasumi 225mm wa-gyuto and it should arrive here in Canada tomorrow apparently. I was also tempted when I received the email about the highly coveted workhorse, but had to draw the line.



I didn't get any of the gyutos from the Shigefusa shipment. That's how I rationalized getting a third workhorse.....

Please do share some photos when you receive your Shig. I would love to see it.


----------



## wind88

I bought a 210mm kato as well while waiting so long for the 240mm. Finally, Max has it back in stock but I'm in the process of buying a 240mm Shig Kitaeji off a member here. So I told myself no more gyuto for a while after the Shig.... Hopefully I will able to grab a 240 kikuryu if it becomes available in the future though.


----------



## cclin

Takeda custom NAS 240 gyuto. What good Takeda knife should be....


----------



## tcmx3

DamageInc said:


> I didn't get any of the gyutos from the Shigefusa shipment. That's how I rationalized getting a third workhorse.....



are we related?

mine should be showing up tomorrow.


----------



## labor of love

Damage, I really love the looks of that Kato. I could be wrong but there appears to be a larger flat spot at the heel compared to older older workhorse gyutos. Incredibly nice choil shot too


----------



## DamageInc

redisburning said:


> are we related?
> 
> mine should be showing up tomorrow.



Please share some photographs and measurements once you receive it.

My drunken messy prep video has just finished uploading. Please keep in mind before you ridicule me that I had downed two very delicious large bloody marys a few minutes before shooting the video, and it is my very first time using the knife. The out of the box edge was face-shaving sharp. Didn't even need to touch it up on a strop first. Was kinda nervous about cutting myself again given my state. Right after my previously posted Kato nakiri video ended, I decided to violently chop some leek, resulting in me cutting half of my index fingernail off... Not fun. Fresh raw garlic juice burns like hell. And the blood taints the leek.

[video=youtube;-FMAS29zSpE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FMAS29zSpE[/video]

I spent a bit of time meandering trying to make potatoes not stick, forgetting that a sopping wet knife and wet potato will pretty much always stick like glue.

I am very happy with the knife. Aside from a little bit of microchipping and personal difficulty adjusting to the "sweet spot" (so as to avoid accordions), it's perfect. The microchipping will be fixed as soon as it hits the stones.



labor of love said:


> Damage, I really love the looks of that Kato. I could be wrong but there appears to be a larger flat spot at the heel compared to older older workhorse gyutos. Incredibly nice choil shot too



I wouldn't know, to be honest. I haven't used older Kato knives. But yeah, the belly isn't too drastic. I like knives with flatter bellies and this one feels very right.


----------



## panda

Cclin, sweet knife! What specifics did you ask for? Less tall and more flat profile?


----------



## DamageInc

Jesus Cclin, that choil shot looks like a needle.


----------



## tcmx3

DamageInc said:


> [video=youtube;-FMAS29zSpE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FMAS29zSpE[/video]



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you're Mr. Z

I didnt put that together until I saw the same watch lmao.

Mines an F, btw


----------



## aboynamedsuita

panda said:


> Cclin, sweet knife! What specifics did you ask for? Less tall and more flat profile?



Yes please share. The blade road also looks longer than standard
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...o-look-for-(now)-to-keep-from-getting-screwed

I have a standard 270 NAS that cuts well (did a video but not sure how to upload) but the blade road doesn't look like yours.


----------



## skiajl6297

Syusin Chiku from Knives and Stones. 240 stainless clad aogami core gyuto with MKriggen handle replacement to be installed! I'll post more on this once I have more time to play, but early indications are very positive!


----------



## cclin

panda said:


> Cclin, sweet knife! What specifics did you ask for? Less tall and more flat profile?





tjangula said:


> Yes please share. The blade road also looks longer than standard
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...o-look-for-(now)-to-keep-from-getting-screwed
> 
> I have a standard 270 NAS that cuts well (did a video but not sure how to upload) but the blade road doesn't look like yours.



I've tried several Takeda gyutos in past, didn't like the profile & geometry; this custom Takeda has shorter blade height, longer flat spot at the heel, raising Shinogi line with thinner/taller(wider) bevels.


----------



## KitchenCommander

Not really a new buy, but I just recently put a handle on this knife blank that I had sitting for a few months. Handmade by BigChris over at BladeForums. I bought it without a handle, and just recently I got a drill press so I could drill straight holes for this guy. So it is new to me in the sense that I couldn't actually use it until a week or two ago.

Handle made by me. Stabilized Maple Burl with black micarta bolster and fiber liners. It is about a 165mm blade (give or take). Performance is excellent, though I do wish the profile was a bit flatter. I bought the naked blade before I got into kitchen knives and new a little more about my preferences. Still an awesome blade and a quick favorite of mine now.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wind88

That is one cute and chubby looking blade


----------



## Von blewitt

Yoshihide 225mm deba
Arrived just in time to break down 6 wild kingfish




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Von blewitt said:


> Yoshihide 225mm deba
> Arrived just in time to break down 6 wild kingfish
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Nice, i imagine that's from the recent JNS inventory? I just got my Shig and need I get some pics up.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Awhile ago I had asked KKF about whether a Honyaki petty was a good idea or not. In the end I had Shinichi Watanabe custom make one for me. I just got it and here it is:







Blue steel #2 Honyaki mirror polished 150mm petty. It is much thinner than the regular petty (spine on mine is 2.25-2.3mm above the heel/choil), I also asked Shinichi to engrave the left side since I'm a lefty and to match some of my others like Murray Carter and Takeda, as well as the other two Shinichi made for me beforehand. 

Here is a family photo:




I removed the handles from the *kiritsuke gyuto and kensaki yanagi* and the specs were sent to get custom handles made, gonna take the specs for the petty shortly too.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Really cool honyaki.


----------



## schanop

Back to Shig family, ehh??




Von blewitt said:


> Yoshihide 225mm deba
> Arrived just in time to break down 6 wild kingfish
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## daddy yo yo

Von blewitt said:


> Yoshihide 225mm deba
> Arrived just in time to break down 6 wild kingfish
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Huw, any action pics from breaking down the fish?


----------



## schanop

Dang missed the wild kingfish bit.. Must be really awesome, fatty kingfish in winter..



Von blewitt said:


> Yoshihide 225mm deba
> Arrived just in time to break down 6 wild kingfish
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




Seems like we all like to quote this beautiful deba. :laugh:


----------



## DamageInc

redisburning said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you're Mr. Z
> 
> I didnt put that together until I saw the same watch lmao.
> 
> Mines an F, btw



PMCMANIS?


----------



## tcmx3

DamageInc said:


> PMCMANIS?



yeah


----------



## Seth

Yosihide, new
Yosihida, old
Watanabe, new


----------



## Dardeau

I wondered who bought that deba. Looks like it found a good home!


----------



## DamageInc

redisburning said:


> yeah



Alrighty then. Another connection made.

And nice watch. They feel like they are going to last forever.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Shigefusa Kasumi 225mm Wa-Gyuto



I got the email from Maksim at about 6AM while having breakfast and was debating between this and the 255mm, as well as the 225 & 255 Kitaeji gyutos. The knife shipped on Monday and was here in Winnipeg on Wednesday, which sets a new record for shipping speed (previously set by EMS from Japan). Since DHL missed me on the delivery I just told them to hold it for pickup and send me my Customs paperwork. I did the clearance myself the following day and saved a few bucks in the process (CBSA and all major courier companies are within a 5-10 drive of my office). Now I just need a Shig Kitaeji something and I'll have one of each.


----------



## tcmx3

congrats!

here's the contents of my Wednesday package from Maxim:


Untitled by P M, on Flickr


----------



## spoiledbroth

tjangula said:


> Shigefusa Kasumi 225mm Wa-Gyuto
> View attachment 27966
> 
> 
> I got the email from Maksim at about 6AM while having breakfast and was debating between this and the 255mm, as well as the 225 & 255 Kitaeji gyutos. The knife shipped on Monday and was here in Winnipeg on Wednesday, which sets a new record for shipping speed (previously set by EMS from Japan). Since DHL missed me on the delivery I just told them to hold it for pickup and send me my Customs paperwork. I did the clearance myself the following day and saved a few bucks in the process (CBSA and all major courier companies are within a 5-10 drive of my office). Now I just need a Shig Kitaeji something and I'll have one of each.


I get that kind of turnaround from koki all the time! :shocked3: :clown: I think ywg is on the other side of some kind of Bermuda Triangle thing off the coast of Japan.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

spoiledbroth said:


> I get that kind of turnaround from koki all the time! :shocked3: :clown: I think ywg is on the other side of some kind of Bermuda Triangle thing off the coast of Japan.



Same here, JCK is super quick. It was my first time ordering from JNS and almost certainly won't be the last


----------



## DamageInc

Nice Shig, Tjangula!

redisburnung, how are finding the knife? I have fallen love with mine. Gonna be painful when I ship it away for two weeks for a custom handle....


----------



## tcmx3

DamageInc said:


> Nice Shig, Tjangula!
> 
> redisburnung, how are finding the knife? I have fallen love with mine. Gonna be painful when I ship it away for two weeks for a custom handle....



It's early, but I think this one might be my new "best gal".

It's very tall which Im super into


----------



## marc4pt0

How tall is it? I'm used to Shig being fairly short for my taste, so I'm curious if this has changed


----------



## tcmx3

54mm at the heel, but my knife is a kato not a shig.


----------



## DamageInc

Mine measures 52mm at the heel. Interesting....

How long is it? Mine measures 246mm.


----------



## tcmx3

DamageInc said:


> Mine measures 52mm at the heel. Interesting....
> 
> How long is it? Mine measures 246mm.



about the same.


----------



## marc4pt0

Wow. A little bigger than the last one I had. Nice


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DamageInc said:


> Nice Shig, Tjangula!
> 
> redisburnung, how are finding the knife? I have fallen love with mine. Gonna be painful when I ship it away for two weeks for a custom handle....



Thanks DamageInc, it's gonna get rehandled too just like its sibling (KU Nakiri), but this one will have to wait a bit as I have a few others ahead in the queue... wasn't really expecting an in-stock email notification from Maksim, but had to act.

The knife is beautiful, the only comment I have is that the kanji character second from the ferrule came out slightly different that most of the other Shigs I've seen (the long straight line is much lighter and connects the three smaller parallel markings rather than all six). All this said, I've seen this on a few other Shig pictures as well so it must be somewhat common.


----------



## DamageInc

tjangula said:


> Thanks DamageInc, it's gonna get rehandled too just like its sibling (KU Nakiri), but this one will have to wait a bit as I have a few others ahead in the queue... wasn't really expecting an in-stock email notification from Maksim, but had to act.
> 
> The knife is beautiful, the only comment I have is that the kanji character second from the ferrule came out slightly different that most of the other Shigs I've seen (the long straight line is much lighter and connects the three smaller parallel markings rather than all six). All this said, I've seen this on a few other Shig pictures as well so it must be somewhat common.



I would expect that kind of thing one a knife that is handmade to such a degree. Have you seen Maksim's video where they show the kanji making?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DamageInc said:


> I would expect that kind of thing one a knife that is handmade to such a degree. Have you seen Maksim's video where they show the kanji making?



Agreed, I've seen it fairly often on Takedas and Carters as well. I'll have to check out Maksim's Shig videos, I recall seeing them on his page but never got around to watching them


----------



## Krakorak

Wow, great looking Takeda! If the grind on all Takedas would be like this one, I would order one straightaway! Did you make him to grind the knife that way (like the "old" Takedas) by yourself or did he do it spontaneously?




cclin said:


> Takeda custom NAS 240 gyuto. What good Takeda knife should be....


----------



## cclin

Krakorak said:


> Wow, great looking Takeda! If the grind on all Takedas would be like this one, I would order one straightaway! Did you make him to grind the knife that way (like the "old" Takedas) by yourself or did he do it spontaneously?



you will need to specify the details of the custom knife you want. I sent Mr.Shosui my own draft design.


----------



## Krakorak

cclin said:


> you will need to specify the details of the custom knife you want. I sent Mr.Shosui my own draft design.



Yeah, that's clear that you had to specify the length and the profile, but as far as I can remember from the discussions about the wedging problem in most of the newer Takeda knives (there was a special thread about it, about one year ago, I believe?!), they were not willing to solve that problem much (but maybe I remember simply wrong)...That's the reason why I am curious...I like the rustic Takeda knives and would like to try the AS steel as well (but was quite discouraged by those "new" grinds resulting in wedging monsters), so if the thing would be so "easy" (OK, easy..there is certainly a lot of your experience behind), I would seriously consider to order a knife from him as well...

Anyway, you knife must certainly be a cutting machine!


----------



## Dinsdale

210 Tsukasa Hinoura & 240 Kato

No pics yet.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Dinsdale said:


> 210 Tsukasa Hinoura & 240 Kato
> 
> No pics yet.



Can't wait to see, that Unryu-Mon flowing/twisted Damascus is unreal, on my want list


----------



## Dinsdale

Having difficulty uploading, not sure if the permissions on my account are correct. I do have everything posted
on the other kitchen knife forum (fora).


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Dinsdale said:


> Having difficulty uploading, not sure if the permissions on my account are correct. I do have everything posted
> on the other kitchen knife forum (fora).



Found it, lookin' good. A lot of familiar ppl there, almost like a parallel universe. I'm not a member (yet :whistling: ) but am kinda tempted as I'd like to get in touch with Mr. Anderson at some point (he doesn't seem to be around here too often anymore)


----------



## Dinsdale

He's pretty much over there full time.


----------



## marc4pt0

I've been eying these guys Butch has been putting out but always stalled on picking one up. After getting this one in my hands during ECG i finally decided this was a must have.

Now that I've put it to use I regret waiting so long to pick it up. So much lost time...I suggest if your kit is shy a knife that fits this bill, treat yourself. You won't regret it.

I give you Butch Harner 210 in O1 with curly mango (in phone pic form):


----------



## pleue

My 1st custom, Tilman 180mm nakiri


----------



## Anton

Tilman is probably one of the most underrated knife makers, IMO


----------



## vai777

XooMG said:


> Sakai Takayuki Shoshin Sakura gyuto:



AMAZING PIC


----------



## spoiledbroth

wow that tilman is sexy! got a kagayaki cn 210mm gyuto in the mail today. didn't opt for es but it did come with a working edge... seems like the entirety of the edge is overground by about a mm though, technically you'd say the heel was underground but the knife seems a little short to me, or maybe that's just the way the 210 is, I think it's a f**k up though, but whatever. I'm still very pleased with the performance of the knife, looking forward to sharpening it a bit tomorrow. Might have to get me a 240 gyuto and 270 suji. Though the kanehide tk at the vendor who must not be named looks very interesting as well...


----------



## Adirondack

After waiting on the list about a year and a half this baby is in the mail to me.
I had wanted a flat profile with an integral blade to handle but also a wa handle and this is what the Bloodroot guys came up with. Handle is spalted maple burl and ebony. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Wow that choil shot!!!!

Mmmmmmm


----------



## larrybard

Adirondack said:


> After waiting on the list about a year and a half this baby is in the mail to me.
> I had wanted a flat profile with an integral blade to handle but also a wa handle and this is what the Bloodroot guys came up with. Handle is spalted maple burl and ebony. Can't wait to try it out.



Looks like it's well worth the wait. Interesting profile. Really like the handle. What's the length?


----------



## Adirondack

You know, I'm not sure. I said that I wanted it to be between 195 and 210 mm, but I don't think they told me the final result. It'll be a surprise. They were great to deal with. The steel is 01, which will be a new one for me.


----------



## linecooklife

Not brand new but new to me. Love this knife so far
https://flic.kr/p/tKRcLC


----------



## Adirondack

larrybard said:


> Looks like it's well worth the wait. Interesting profile. Really like the handle. What's the length?



Larry,
I got the knife yesterday. It's 210 mm. Used it a little last night. Reeeeally nice.

Came with a card stating where the recycled materials came from. Loved that the spalted maple burl in the handle came from a county "road widening project".


----------



## AC-Bus

Just came in last night. Marko Tsourkan 250mm Workhorse in AEB-L!
Definitely got some heft to it. The spine is thinner than i thought it might be. Oversize D handle is awesome. Grind looks kinda like Kato but thinner. Profile seems similar to Shigefusa. Can't wait to use it at work tomorrow!
Sorry for the crappy cell pics.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Lookin good AC-Bus, that may also be one of the coolest cutting boards ever


----------



## tcmx3

I was wondering who got the other one.

Mine is beefier than my workhorse Kato everywhere after it starts tapering; it's a true convex where the thickest part is a good bit down from the spine.


----------



## TheDispossessed

Triforce of Cutting!


----------



## daddy yo yo

AC-Bus said:


> Just came in last night. Marko Tsourkan 250mm Workhorse in AEB-L!
> Definitely got some heft to it. The spine is thinner than i thought it might be. Oversize D handle is awesome. Grind looks kinda like Kato but thinner. Profile seems similar to Shigefusa. Can't wait to use it at work tomorrow!
> Sorry for the crappy cell pics.


hahhahaha, that is a FISCHER SKI logo-board!!!


----------



## Karnstein

180 Itinomonn Kasumi Nakiri...arrived a few hours ago, haven't had the time so far to cut anything beyond a small piece of cucumber with it...but even right out of a box it looks like a real bargain and a nice cutter to me.











And compared to my biggest&tallest knife so far, a 270 W#2 Konsosuke Wa-Kiritsuke:


----------



## AC-Bus

tjangula said:


> Lookin good AC-Bus, that may also be one of the coolest cutting boards ever



Thanks Tjangula,
Yeah the board was bday gift from the wife. It's from a board maker in Indianapolis that sells on etsy. He's also got a space invaders and a pacman among others.
Loved me some Zelda back in the day.


----------



## riba

My latest acquisition, a traditional sardinian pocket knife (from Pattada), I intent to use it as paring knife for holidays:


----------



## MadDurrr

Karnstein said:


> 180 Itinomonn Kasumi Nakiri...arrived a few hours ago, haven't had the time so far to cut anything beyond a small piece of cucumber with it...but even right out of a box it looks like a real bargain and a nice cutter to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And compared to my biggest&tallest knife so far, a 270 W#2 Konsosuke Wa-Kiritsuke:



Beautiful knife Karnstein. Spectacular photos as well. I have to ask, what camera/lens did you use to snap these... I'm itching to upgrade.


----------



## chiffonodd

Was lucky enough to snatch up a new Kochi stainless clad 240 :bliss:

Time for the unveiling!!











That white streak you see on the edge is my stupid camera phone reflecting off of the mirror polish of the exposed core 











Looking forward to destroying things with this grind haha.


----------



## chiffonodd

chiffonodd said:


> Was lucky enough to snatch up a new Kochi stainless clad 240



One more pic, showing off the grind in gray scale:


----------



## labor of love

Dammit. Kochis look so awesome. Im very jealous.


----------



## Karnstein

MadDurrr said:


> Beautiful knife Karnstein. Spectacular photos as well. I have to ask, what camera/lens did you use to snap these... I'm itching to upgrade.



Thanks, no camera.... I snapped them with a LG G2 smartphone, simply cropped the pictures on my PC with XnView... but I have to mention that for every choil shot like this it took me a couple of tries to get the smartphone focus on the choil, then take a few that looked like they could work, discard anything that didn't and then go through the pictures on the PC again. Think that one above was one out of three that made it onto my PC. 

Pretty sure one can get far better pictures (esp. for close shots) with a good DSLR camera, but so far I'd rather spend my money on knives and stones... have to mention that I managed to chip the blade on the second day: The factory edge was extremely thin, so thin that even the smallest amount of horizontal force send a signal of stress through the blade into my hand. I tried to measure the thickness of the blade right behind the edge at different spots... ~0.1mm 

I decided not to keep the chip and let it sharpen out over time...good thing that I also ordered a 1k and a 6k from Maksim...

The chip itself...would say it was roughly 1mm wide and 1/3-1/3 a mm deep, went right behind the edge. 










Same part of the blade after removing the chip with the 1k. I went for a far more conservative bevel approach (~17,5-20°)






Then I did some strokes on the 6k and stropped the knife on a thin piece of paper from a advertisement that came with the newspaper. Think it took me about 10 minutes to remove the chip, incl. taking some pictures, adding some more water to the stone and walking to the windows at the other side of the kitchen more than once to check the edge. Then ~3 minutes on the 6k stone, again incl. stopping for taking pictures and another 2 minutes for stropping...

So after less than half an hour I had a new edge that's thin like a hair and most likely with a bevel not as low as most people on the board would apply to a knife like this. But it still cuts easily through both thin paper and potatoes (the only things I had in my kitchen at that moment)... it cuts really well even with a more "western"-style bevel angle (~20° instead of the 10-15° usually favored for japanese knifes), guess that's due to the blade geometry/grind. 










Going to buy some fresh vegetables on Saturday and do some more testing. I will also lower the angle over the course of the next few weeks, until I find a good compromise between cutting performance and edge durability...


----------



## tcmx3

MadDurrr said:


> Beautiful knife Karnstein. Spectacular photos as well. I have to ask, what camera/lens did you use to snap these... I'm itching to upgrade.



if you want macro lens advice feel free to PM me.


----------



## chiffonodd

labor of love said:


> Dammit. Kochis look so awesome. Im very jealous.



It's a fun knife for sure, been testing it out flying through slicing up potato, thin enough to read through:






Cuts like a friggin dream -- need to go buy some carrots, onion, etc . . .


----------



## marc4pt0

Is it me or did the profile of the stainless Kochi change a little?


----------



## chiffonodd

marc4pt0 said:


> Is it me or did the profile of the stainless Kochi change a little?



I saw someone comment that it appeared to be a bit flatter now


----------



## labor of love

The tips look totally different from the first kochi gyutos.


----------



## wind88

Just wondering how does the Kochi compare to Heiji? They are both wide bevel and the profile looks similar. I'm thinking of adding a wide bevel gyuto to my collection in the future.


----------



## labor of love

wind88 said:


> Just wondering how does the Kochi compare to Heiji? They are both wide bevel and the profile looks similar. I'm thinking of adding a wide bevel gyuto to my collection in the future.



Thats pretty off topic but I think Kochi has taller bevels and a thinner blade. Kochi should be lighter. Either of the Heiji steels would be superior to any of the steels used by Kochi IMO. Not trying to diss Kochi or anything, I really want one...But steels Heiji works with are superior to practically everything else


----------



## JBroida

marc4pt0 said:


> Is it me or did the profile of the stainless Kochi change a little?



the stainless one hasnt changed... its the overall line thats changed, but those changes mostly took place before the stainless line was added. The stainless ones have thinned down a bit though.


----------



## marc4pt0

That confuses me a bit


----------



## zilt

Toku Atsuraï Gyuto-Kiritsuke 210mm aoko (blue steel 2) inner core with inox kuro-uchi clads and magnolia handle. Bought from L'Emouleur in Montréal a few days ago.







It's my first quality knife. (And first post here!)


----------



## HomeCook

5.94 sun Carter kurouchi nakiri, just pulled the trigger. 
The most expensive knife I've ever purchased.
My first custom made knife and I can't wait till it arrives. I'm in love.
It's not just that it's a Carter nakiri but also the handle is gorgeous.
My dream nakiri.
I've been patiently scanning the website for months waiting for him to offer nakiris.


----------



## marc4pt0

Congrats!


----------



## XooMG

My Kochi is with someone else for now so I'm kind of anxious to get it.

In the meantime, this arrived without warning:




Marko 180mm.


----------



## TheDispossessed

Damn that's classy.


----------



## mc2442

That Marko is a sexy little knife!


----------



## daddy yo yo

wow, what wood is it on this marko? ringed gidgee?


----------



## XooMG

daddy yo yo said:


> wow, what wood is it on this marko? ringed gidgee?


Just some nice ironwood. It's kind of a shame that it'll darken with time, but oh well.

To be 100% honest, I'm considering popping the handle and installing a burnt chestnut or ho handle for better balance, but I need to hold off until I have more experience with the knife before I make the decision.


----------



## Godslayer

XooMG said:


> My Kochi is with someone else for now so I'm kind of anxious to get it.
> 
> In the meantime, this arrived without warning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marko 180mm.



I don't normally like markos handles but that my friend is one sexy sexy knife.


----------



## daddy yo yo

You crazy, bro??? :sad0:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

HomeCook said:


> 5.94 sun Carter kurouchi nakiri, just pulled the trigger.
> The most expensive knife I've ever purchased.
> My first custom made knife and I can't wait till it arrives. I'm in love.
> It's not just that it's a Carter nakiri but also the handle is gorgeous.
> My dream nakiri.
> I've been patiently scanning the website for months waiting for him to offer nakiris.



Congrats, I too have been waiting. I got 5.28 & 9.08 sun SS clad HG Funayuki last year and wanted to add a mid size KU as well. Well I happened to be browsing his website yesterday and noticed all the new KUs out about two hours before the new products email was sent.




I nabbed a 6.24 sun (189mm) KU Funayuki. I kind of like the 180mm Gyutos with about 40mm blade height (this is 41mm) and I noticed that the price jumped over $100 to the next size up which was basically only 0.2 sun longer, so I knew I'd found a winner. Also have some PETV T-shirts coming my way.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Gonbie Hammer Damascus from JKI. Etched and Stefan Keller handle. When I was helping him with the grunt work I laid claim on this handle Blk. Horn, Spalted Maple Burl, Amboyna spacers. When etched went over hammer with micro mesh pad to make 3D


----------



## MyScarGo

XooMG said:


> To be 100% honest, I'm considering popping the handle and installing a burnt chestnut or ho handle for better balance, but I need to hold off until I have more experience with the knife before I make the decision.



If you pop that handle, I'll take it! I think it is so Sexy! I would have a new problem,,, sorry knife to buy!


----------



## spoiledbroth

keithsaltydog said:


> Gonbie Hammer Damascus from JKI. Etched and Stefan Keller handle. When I was helping him with the grunt work I laid claim on this handle Blk. Horn, Spalted Maple Burl, Amboyna spacers. When etched went over hammer with micro mesh pad to make 3D


this knife is beautiful!!


----------



## HomeCook

tjangula said:


> Congrats, I too have been waiting. I got 5.28 & 9.08 sun SS clad HG Funayuki last year and wanted to add a mid size KU as well. Well I happened to be browsing his website yesterday and noticed all the new KUs out about two hours before the new products email was sent.
> 
> View attachment 28097
> 
> 
> I nabbed a 6.24 sun (189mm) KU Funayuki. I kind of like the 180mm Gyutos with about 40mm blade height (this is 41mm) and I noticed that the price jumped over $100 to the next size up which was basically only 0.2 sun longer, so I knew I'd found a winner. Also have some PETV T-shirts coming my way.



I wondered who bought that since it sold so fast. He's been offering Muteki only it seems this year.


----------



## HomeCook

spoiledbroth said:


> this knife is beautiful!!



It's the skull that interests me. Species?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

HomeCook said:


> It's the skull that interests me. Species?



Bone Clones Homo Erectus 1.75-2 MYA. Found Dmanisi Georgia This small brain specimen found alongside choppers and scrapers. Proving that Hominids walked out of Africa almost 2 MYA. Some of the most complete skulls of Homo Erectus have been found at Dmanisi.

Erectus had a brain the size of a one year old modern human child. Twice a big as a adult chimpanzee. At least as good a long distance walker as modern Humans.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

HomeCook said:


> I wondered who bought that since it sold so fast. He's been offering Muteki only it seems this year.



Ya I also got lucky with timing when the 275mm HG funayuki was released late 2014.


----------



## HomeCook

keithsaltydog said:


> found alongside choppers and scrapers.


LOL Now this makes sense!


----------



## Ruso

My two newest acquisitions. Toyama Noborikoi 240mm Gyuto from BST and Harner parer from Lefty.


----------



## DamageInc

Ruso said:


> My two newest acquisitions. Toyama Noborikoi 240mm Gyuto from BST and Harner parer from Lefty.



I've been interested in a Toyama for a while now. Care to share some feelings about it?


----------



## Von blewitt

Picked up a Kato Parer from Pete on the BST, it's awesome! A very versatile little knife, I was worried the handle was going to be a little large but it feels perfect in hand.
Pictured with my 01 butch/lefty



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SolidSnake03

It's more handle than blade :biggrin:


----------



## DamageInc

Toyama Noborikoi 300mm Sujihiki just arrived.







Incredible how light and nimble it is compared to the size. It's also not very flexible, which I really like.

Last day for summer sale at JNS if you haven't heard already.


----------



## CoqaVin

what's the summer sale i dont see anything listed on the website?


----------



## daveb

He's got details on his mailing list and Fbook page. Probably on his sub-forum as well. Pretty sweet.


----------



## CoqaVin

im not on the email list, what does the sale entail?


----------



## DamageInc

CoqaVin said:


> im not on the email list, what does the sale entail?



You get 15% off everything if you enter the code "summer" into the coupon field when checking out. Counts for everything in the store.

Code expires in around 8 hours I think (midnight Danish time), so the clock is ticking.


----------



## XooMG

Heh that would have been useful. Oh well.


----------



## Ruso

DamageInc said:


> I've been interested in a Toyama for a while now. Care to share some feelings about it?



I like it. However hard to compare to anything I already have. Very different feel from lasers, but cuts great. I want to give it a month or so to have more formed opinion.


----------



## Livlif

230mm Hi-Grade Carter!!!


----------



## havox07

Livlif said:


> 230mm Hi-Grade Carter!!!



Beautiful knife! I love the profile, any thoughts on it? Maybe one day I'll be able to afford a gorgeous carter like that!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

That's a good size and looks like a nice profile with some decent height at the heel. Is it a gyuto?

I'm curious why he started adding the other markings on the HG series, I always remember seeing on the KU. Both my HGs just have "Carter".


----------



## Butters

Oh my days. That Carter is beautiful. No wonder the man has high self esteem. He's knocking out some beautiful work.


----------



## marc4pt0

Livlif said:


> 230mm Hi-Grade Carter!!!



Nice looking carter. What's the ferrule material? Looks interesting...


----------



## Livlif

havox07 said:


> Beautiful knife! I love the profile, any thoughts on it? Maybe one day I'll be able to afford a gorgeous carter like that!



Thanks! The handle was a little bigger than I normally like but it cuts like a dream. 



tjangula said:


> That's a good size and looks like a nice profile with some decent height at the heel. Is it a gyuto?
> 
> I'm curious why he started adding the other markings on the HG series, I always remember seeing on the KU. Both my HGs just have "Carter".



Thanks! Yes. It was labeled as a gyuto. Height at the heel is 53mm. I wondered that as well. From what I understand, once a maker puts his/her Kanji on a knife that means the lamination and forging was done by them. I haven't actually asked Carter about this though. None the less it is an amazing knife. 



Butters said:


> Oh my days. That Carter is beautiful. No wonder the man has high self esteem. He's knocking out some beautiful work.





marc4pt0 said:


> Nice looking carter. What's the ferrule material? Looks interesting...



Thanks! It's micarta if I'm not mistaken. I met your friend and sold him my Richmond AS. We should all meet up and talk shop soon. I also heard you're making sayas. I started making handles. Would love to swap info and tips. I wanna make a few Sayas for my knives.


----------



## JBroida

Livlif said:


> Thanks! Yes. It was labeled as a gyuto. Height at the heel is 53mm. I wondered that as well. From what I understand, once a maker puts his/her Kanji on a knife that means the lamination and forging was done by them. I haven't actually asked Carter about this though. None the less it is an amazing knife.


not sure where you heard this, but it is not entirely true. Makers put their kanji on stuff all of the time, and putting it there has nothing to do with them having forged and laminated the blade themselves. In fact, fewer and fewer craftsmen are capable of doing lamination themselves.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Livlif said:


> 230mm Hi-Grade Carter!!!



Makes you wonder if Murray intended on selling it as a KU and then ground it down after stamping it?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

DeepCSweede said:


> Makes you wonder if Murray intended on selling it as a KU and then ground it down after stamping it?



Carter's KU series is white steel clad in soft iron; the high grade is white steel clad in soft stainless. What you suggest couldn't be done.

Final grinding is performed after stamping. That's why the maker's mark is partially ground away.

Rick


----------



## Livlif

JBroida said:


> not sure where you heard this, but it is not entirely true. Makers put their kanji on stuff all of the time, and putting it there has nothing to do with them having forged and laminated the blade themselves. In fact, fewer and fewer craftsmen are capable of doing lamination themselves.




Thanks for the info. I wasn't sure about that info as I had heard it in passing.


----------



## Livlif

DeepCSweede said:


> Makes you wonder if Murray intended on selling it as a KU and then ground it down after stamping it?





It's definitely not a kurouchi as its stainless steel. The kurouchi knives are gokunan tetsu cladding And are reactive.


----------



## MadDurrr

Lovely blade. The ferrule looks absolutely awesome IMO.


----------



## Chefu

JBroida said:


> not sure where you heard this, but it is not entirely true. Makers put their kanji on stuff all of the time, and putting it there has nothing to do with them having forged and laminated the blade themselves. In fact, fewer and fewer craftsmen are capable of doing lamination themselves.



Jon, that's very interesting. If the craftsman isn't doing the lamination who is?


----------



## JBroida

it depends... some craftsmen have started buying pre-clad stock (clad at the factory), while others use craftsmen who specialize in laminating steels to do their lamination for them. For what its worth, the focus on most forums tends to be towards those who do everything in-house... i just want to point out that our viewer base is not necessarily in alignment with what is normal or common.


----------



## marc4pt0

Personally I could give 2 squats if the steel is made in house or not. If the performance is there and the price matches I'm good to go!


----------



## JBroida

i feel the same way, but i think a lot of people have a misconception as to how things are actually made, so i just wanted to clarify. I've had amazing performing knives from pre-clad stock... or even stamped knives. Its about the whole concept... not just one aspect of the making process.


----------



## marc4pt0

As for the Carter ferrule, I also like the way it looks. I just couldn't tell what it's made from. It kind of looks like that M3 metal-like material. Either way, it looks dope.


----------



## Ruso

JBroida said:


> i feel the same way, but i think a lot of people have a misconception as to how things are actually made, so i just wanted to clarify. I've had amazing performing knives from pre-clad stock... or even stamped knives. Its about the whole concept... not just one aspect of the making process.



Some people value craftsmanship and the "love" (for lack of better term) put in to the product more then the final performance/price equation. And for the same reason some people like to know who made it, how was it made and what materials used. It seems to be quite rare to impossible to find that info for many many blades. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## JBroida

Ruso said:


> Some people value craftsmanship and the "love" (for lack of better term) put in to the product more then the final performance/price equation. And for the same reason some people like to know who made it, how was it made and what materials used. It seems to be quite rare to impossible to find that info for many many blades. Any info is appreciated.



i think one part of the issue stems from the fact that people feel entitled to that kind of information.... not everyone feels comfortable sharing that info, for a wide variety of reasons. That being said, it never hurts to ask... i just have trouble when i get yelled at for something i have no control over (i.e. a maker who doesnt want his name to be shared, a maker who doesnt want to disclose steel types or proprietary ways of making things, etc.). Of the things i choose not to share publicly, I think most people will find that if they have a conversation with me, i'm more likely to discuss those kinds of things if i think they are relevant.


----------



## Ruso

JBroida said:


> i think one part of the issue stems from the fact that people feel entitled to that kind of information.... not everyone feels comfortable sharing that info, for a wide variety of reasons. That being said, it never hurts to ask... i just have trouble when i get yelled at for something i have no control over (i.e. a maker who doesnt want his name to be shared, a maker who doesnt want to disclose steel types or proprietary ways of making things, etc.). Of the things i choose not to share publicly, I think most people will find that if they have a conversation with me, i'm more likely to discuss those kinds of things if i think they are relevant.



And that totally fine in my view at least. Everyone is entitled to keep their secrets or not publicly share them. At the same time this may lead to lose of a sale or two, so it should not come as a surprise. Also it was not addressed personally to you Jon, I am sorry if it sounded that way. And its sad to hear that some individuals take any opportunity to discharge their anger 
On a similar note, while we are on Offtopic:
It seems that many US/Western craftsman are more open to share this information, at least in general terms, I suspect this is one of a reasons many are quite popular despite the prices.


----------



## Godslayer

I agree with most of what has been said, i value à forged knife over a stamped knife. I enjoy believing the blacksmith has infused his soul into a blade through sweat and tears, even though most craftsman probably cant do a better heat treat than a big factory. I also believe a maker should mention steel type, i would never ever buy a knife if i didnt know the core steel(even though they could be lying) i cant tell W2 from B2, its simply a prise thing i show my knives off at diner parties and mention steels. I like openness in that regard. If i go to a restaurant and order lobster and ask wheres its from i would be very upset if they wouldnt tell me. If that makes anysense.


----------



## Livlif

Carter is pretty open when it comes to this kind of stuff. I know for a fact that his kurouchi knives are made completely in house including the lamination process. His high grade stainless clad knives and muteki knives use a pre-laminated stainless steel with white #1 core. In the past the kurouchi knives were stamped with the carter logo as well as his kanji and house markings and the hi-grade series just had the Carter stamp. I guess this is where my questioned arose as the latest hi-grade series have all the markings if the kurouchi knives leading me to believe that he is know doing his own stainless/white #1 lamination. Not sure on this but I'll send him an email to find out. I own a few other Carter knives. And this one cuts just as good if not better than the others. Whether he is doing the lamination or not I love the hi-grade series more than the kurouchi series.


----------



## clairelv

wo... cool!!


----------



## Rayuela

clairelv said:


> wo... cool!!



Could somebody just boot clarelv? All her posts are like this. I don't mind sophisticated trolls, but this is just tedious.


----------



## Chefu

JBroida said:


> it depends... some craftsmen have started buying pre-clad stock (clad at the factory), while others use craftsmen who specialize in laminating steels to do their lamination for them. For what its worth, the focus on most forums tends to be towards those who do everything in-house... i just want to point out that our viewer base is not necessarily in alignment with what is normal or common.



Jon, as usual, thanks for the information.


----------



## daveb

Rayuela said:


> Could somebody just boot clarelv? All her posts are like this. I don't mind sophisticated trolls, but this is just tedious.



Ray, Thanks for the input. May I call your (and everybody else's) attention to the little "report" button on the bottom left of the screen. This is exactly what the button is for.

Tangents aside, anybody bought a knife lately? Wanna SHOW it?


----------



## j22582536

Kato gyuto 240(damascus) & 210


----------



## Ruso

/\
||
||
Beauty! Where did get em, if not a secret? Can you do a choil shot as well?


----------



## j22582536

> Beauty! Where did get em, if not a secret? Can you do a choil shot as well?



I got the damascus one from CKTG and the 210 one from Tosho. Just click those "Notify me" buttons on both websites (also subscribe to JNS) and it will send you an email when it is back in stock. BTW Tosho have the 210mm gyuto (non-damascus) back in stock yesterday and is still available right now.









(sry iphone5 camera sux lol)


----------



## cheflarge

PURDY!!! &#128526;


----------



## Godslayer

j22582536 said:


> I got the damascus one from CKTG and the 210 one from Tosho. Just click those "Notify me" buttons on both websites (also subscribe to JNS) and it will send you an email when it is back in stock. BTW Tosho have the 210mm gyuto (non-damascus) back in stock yesterday and is still available right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sry iphone5 camera sux lol)




I am jealous. Any major difference fit and finish wise on the damascus blade? Those are sexy knives


----------



## Ruso

> I got the damascus one from CKTG and the 210 one from Tosho. Just click those "Notify me" buttons on both websites (also subscribe to JNS) and it will send you an email when it is back in stock. BTW Tosho have the 210mm gyuto (non-damascus) back in stock yesterday and is still available right now.



^Thanks. I am still saving for one!


----------



## j22582536

Godslayer said:


> I am jealous. Any major difference fit and finish wise on the damascus blade? Those are sexy knives



Not much, except the significant weight differences (probably because of the handle). 240 damascus is 272g while 210 is only 177g. And of course, it looks soooooo much sexier lol.


----------



## AllanP

those are sexy as f


----------



## miccro

j22582536 said:


> I got the damascus one from CKTG and the 210 one from Tosho. Just click those "Notify me" buttons on both websites (also subscribe to JNS) and it will send you an email when it is back in stock. BTW Tosho have the 210mm gyuto (non-damascus) back in stock yesterday and is still available right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sry iphone5 camera sux lol)



damn that damascus is nice.. is it etched??

enjoy!


----------



## MadDurrr

That damascus has me weak in the knees:fanning:. Did you etch the whole blade?... or maybe it's just the lighting. Never seen one that dark before.


----------



## j22582536

MadDurrr said:


> That damascus has me weak in the knees:fanning:. Did you etch the whole blade?... or maybe it's just the lighting. Never seen one that dark before.



I believe its the lighting. The blade is a bit dark, but not that dark.


----------



## alterwisser

Something small, Del Ealy Parer, AEB-L, Red Palm handle ... https://flic.kr/p/uTcdwA


----------



## LarryC

Very pleased with this one so far! Last year I bought a Hiromoto Gyuto and petty while there were still available. Really loved them so when I saw this beauty I had to pull the trigger! 

Looks good (although quite minimalist I must say) and performs really well in my opinion!


----------



## spoiledbroth

I like the brass rivets! How's the fit and finish on the handle of that hiromoto honesuki


----------



## MDT89

I know it's not the flashiest of knives, especially on this section of the forum, but after having my friend's for a while I decided to buy it myself: Katsushige Anry Hammered Blue #2 Santoku 165 (170) mm. Fit and finish is decent, a little rough on the choil but it's not sharp/annoying in a pinch grip. I put a 1000/5000 edge from Naniwa Specialty stones on it with afterwards 1 micron DMT diamond paste on leather followed by stropping on very fine phonebook paper. Edge has great bite still and flies through an onion, tomato and carrot for test (also push cuts magazine paper). I apologize for the poor cutting board background, due to poor lighting in the evening I can't use my good board.


----------



## Godslayer

MDT89 said:


> I know it's not the flashiest of knives, especially on this section of the forum, but after having my friend's for a while I decided to buy it myself: Katsushige Anry Hammered Blue #2 Santoku 165 (170) mm. Fit and finish is decent, a little rough on the choil but it's not sharp/annoying in a pinch grip. I put a 1000/5000 edge from Naniwa Specialty stones on it with afterwards 1 micron DMT diamond paste on leather followed by stropping on very fine phonebook paper. Edge has great bite still and flies through an onion, tomato and carrot for test (also push cuts magazine paper). I apologize for the poor cutting board background, due to poor lighting in the evening I can't use my good board.



It's a good knife. I have some of anryus other knives. Hes a suburb smith and it's a cool finish.


----------



## LarryC

Pretty good in my opinion! Maybe a few issues with rough edges near the base of the blade but nothing I couldn't fix!! For the price it's amazing value IMO!


----------



## CB1968

Marko Tsourkan A2 suji 290mm on the edge.
Gude bread knife way bigger, and just an awesome bread knife!!!


----------



## kevpenbanc

My two latest acquisitions.

Top is a Masashi Kobo damascus 240, and bottom is the Hiromoto Honesuki, both SLD.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Not new but new to me... Delbert Ealy Birdseye Maple Burl 3" Parer... Picked it up from tjangula on Friday! Got a bunch of compliments on it already :bliss: hehe. Still without camera.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

spoiledbroth said:


> Not new but new to me... Delbert Ealy Birdseye Maple Burl 3" Parer... Picked it up from tjangula on Friday! Got a bunch of compliments on it already :bliss: hehe. Still without camera.



Glad that you (and others) like it, I'm sure Delbert would be pleased knowing that it's getting good use in a pro environment. I kinda have seller's remorse, but now know exactly what I'd ask Del to make me in a custom having had one of his production models. Personally I'd really like one of his mini parers (I think they are like 50-60mm) as I like to have the tip really close for certain things, and my Hattori FH-1 just doesn't cut it sometimes (pardon the pun)


----------



## KitchenCommander

Shibata Kotetsu 210mm Gyto just received over the weekend from the exchange. I was really interested in this line when I first saw them due to the profile, steel, geometry, and price point. I was not disappointed. It is a great knife, my first laser, and I love the flat profile. I used it a couple of times over the weekend and the flat profile fits my cutting style wonderfully. Plus I love the looks of the K-tip gyutos. Very happy to have this one.

Great fit and finish, very nice handle, excellent performance.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cheflarge

Very nice!


----------



## j22582536

Finally got my hands on the shigefusa kitaeji 240mm gyuto~


----------



## Godslayer

j22582536 said:


> Finally got my hands on the shigefusa kitaeji 240mm gyuto~



That's beautiful and I'm jealous.


----------



## schanop

Nice, was that from japan-tool?



j22582536 said:


> Finally got my hands on the shigefusa kitaeji 240mm gyuto~


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Takamura Uchigumo gyuto and petty. I'm upgrading from the Takamura Blazen/Pro. Still waiting for the Uchigumo Sujihiki to be available.




These are going down to Dave for some handle work at some point.


----------



## j22582536

schanop said:


> Nice, was that from japan-tool?



yeah, I was quite surprise when I saw it.


----------



## MadDurrr

The Damascus claddings on those Takamuras are very striking. Jealous...:wink:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Not a kitchen knife but some of you may recognize this brand. Its everything everyone says it is. OOB edge was not up to KKF level, I fixed that though. First and last EDC.


----------



## Godslayer

Mucho Bocho said:


> Not a kitchen knife but some of you may recognize this brand. Its everything everyone says it is. OOB edge was not up to KKF level, I fixed that though. First and last EDC.
> 
> View attachment 28320
> View attachment 28321



If anyone questions it we can call it a portable steak knife  p.S. nice knives


----------



## KitchenCommander

^^ Carbon Fiber Sebenza 25. Great Choice. I hear those are noticeably lighter than the all Ti version, which will be easier on the pockets. From the full size CRK line, my personal favorite is the Umnumzaan.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Kitchen Commander, Thanks, it comes in at 4.1 OZ or 115 grams. For me it establishes a new level of F/F and attention to detail.


----------



## Castalia

I am big fan too. I have the small carbon fiber 21 insingo weighing in at 2.3 oz instead of 3.0 oz for the regular titanium small. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## tcmx3

KitchenCommander said:


> ^^ Carbon Fiber Sebenza 25. Great Choice. I hear those are noticeably lighter than the all Ti version, which will be easier on the pockets. From the full size CRK line, my personal favorite is the Umnumzaan.



an umnum is next on my list.

grats on the sebbie Mucho Bocho


----------



## schanop

Got these two a couple of weeks ago during my kitchen renovation: Delicate Shig kitaeji usuba 210mm and beastly Sugimoto OMS #7.


----------



## SolidSnake03

How's the Sugi #7? That spine looks quite thick so is it not really as much of a "slicing cleaver"? Curious because I think the #6 is the go-to model for Sugi while the #7 is a heavier/thicker version...


----------



## krx927

kevpenbanc said:


> My two latest acquisitions.
> 
> Top is a Masashi Kobo damascus 240, and bottom is the Hiromoto Honesuki, both SLD.



Nice looking knife that Masashi Kobo.

I recently bought 150mm patty and I just love it. Can you please tell me if the knife is also very thin, like my petty? Would it be possible for you to measure spine width and make some coil pics?


----------



## Matus

Small Sebenza 21





This little fella (Spyderco worker) after some considerations, but it was a hard choice (a very charismatic knife):


----------



## schanop

SolidSnake03 said:


> How's the Sugi #7? That spine looks quite thick so is it not really as much of a "slicing cleaver"? Curious because I think the #6 is the go-to model for Sugi while the #7 is a heavier/thicker version...



It is quite beastly compared with my previous Sugimoto #6, 590g vs 430. It is also quite a fair bit thicker through out. However, once I thin out the tip part just a bit while keeping the heel part as robust as it is, it should be a very good allrounder.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Sounds great! Thanks for that feedback


----------



## kevpenbanc

krx927 said:


> Nice looking knife that Masashi Kobo.
> 
> I recently bought 150mm patty and I just love it. Can you please tell me if the knife is also very thin, like my petty? Would it be possible for you to measure spine width and make some coil pics?



I'll have a go. Don't have any calipers or anything. 

It's a thin knife and is one of the best cutters I have, in the league of my Tanaka and Takamura R2 knives.
I like it a lot. It actually measures 250, which I also like.


----------



## jackslimpson

kevpenbanc said:


> I'll have a go. Don't have any calipers or anything.
> 
> It's a thin knife and is one of the best cutters I have, in the league of my Tanaka and Takamura R2 knives.
> I like it a lot. It actually measures 250, which I also like.



Masahi Kobo petty owner. Love this thing. I hope the gyuto is a dream to work. It looks fantastic.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## schanop

Not my new buy, but got these three Syousin Chiku AS staliness claded gyuto, suji, and petty for a test drive from James.


----------



## 420layersofdank

Choil shot on suji please???


----------



## schanop

420layersofdank said:


> Choil shot on suji please???



Yes, of course. Here it is, gyuto, suji, petty, and all of those in comparison.


----------



## kevpenbanc

krx927 said:


> Nice looking knife that Masashi Kobo.
> 
> I recently bought 150mm patty and I just love it. Can you please tell me if the knife is also very thin, like my petty? Would it be possible for you to measure spine width and make some coil pics?



Ok, hopefully these aren't too rubbish. 





For comparison, from top to bottom:
Tadatsuna 240 white 2
Tanaka 240 blue 2
Takamura Hana 210 R2
Masashi Kobo 240
Tanaka 270 R2

Masashi Kobo choil




Tanaka R2 choil




Tanaka blue 2 choil




Very rough measurements for the Masashi Kobo are 3mm at the handle, about 1.5mm half way down and 1mm an inch from the tip.
very rough 

I'll backtrack slightly on my previous comment, the Masashi Kobo is not quite in the league of my Tanaka R2 and Takamura R2. It's not far off, but not quite there. Just been chopping up some potatoes.


----------



## CB1968

kevpenbanc said:


> Ok, hopefully these aren't too rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison, from top to bottom:
> Tadatsuna 240 white 2
> Tanaka 240 blue 2
> Takamura Hana 210 R2
> Masashi Kobo 240
> Tanaka 270 R2
> 
> Masashi Kobo choil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanaka R2 choil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanaka blue 2 choil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very rough measurements for the Masashi Kobo are 3mm at the handle, about 1.5mm half way down and 1mm an inch from the tip.
> very rough



Epic choil shot on the Tad, looks fantastic.


----------



## CB1968

CB1968 said:


> Epic choil shot on the Tad, looks fantastic.



Oops that should read Masashi!!


----------



## kevpenbanc

CB1968 said:


> Oops that should read Masashi!!



Thanks, too much faffing around to do the tad and takamura. In the middle of cooking too.


----------



## clintonior

opinel carbone 102..


----------



## banjo1071

best parer ever. Get nasty sharp, tres bon marché


----------



## clintonior

I've run them over my Idahone ceramic lightly about 10 times and they are Nasty sharp already. Very pleased feel great in the hand aswell..thx banjo1071


----------



## ggg16902002

just arrived from Bill Burke - a 305mm (12'') dragons breath damascus yanagiba, wide blade (45mm), single bevel, integral bolster with gold inlay, handle: red morel and musk ox horn.


----------



## KitchenCommander

^^ WOW.

need I say more?


----------



## skiajl6297

whaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dave Martell

:ubersexy: = Burke


----------



## miccro

B.Burke - insane ! that damascus is unbelievable 
enjoy!


----------



## spoiledbroth

one handsome knife to be sure!!


----------



## MrOli

Currently in transit from Japan...can't wait to get my hands on this one!


----------



## CB1968

ggg16902002 said:


> just arrived from Bill Burke - a 305mm (12'') dragons breath damascus yanagiba, wide blade (45mm), single bevel, integral bolster with gold inlay, handle: red morel and musk ox horn.



The detail in the Damascus is amazing!!
Beautiful knife


----------



## schanop

MrOli said:


> Currently in transit from Japan...can't wait to get my hands on this one!



That's interesting Heiji. Were you charged extra for kitisuke tip compared with gyuto of the same length?


----------



## MrOli

just a little extra, the worst part is the wait! This 210 blade is actually based on the 240 gyuto sweep and is 45mm tall at the choil.


----------



## MadDurrr

I waited more than a month for my set of Gingas to arrive. Yup, the wait is definitely the worst part.


----------



## spoiledbroth

MrOli said:


> just a little extra, the worst part is the wait! This 210 blade is actually based on the 240 gyuto sweep and is 45mm tall at the choil.



Handsome knife! Did the handle cost extra? Which steel? I think you told me last time you were going to go with his semi but I have a bad memory.


Good luck with waiting


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Picked this up from JCK. Ordered it Tuesday and it arrived today; three days is probably a new JCK record for me.










Sukenari Aogami Super Nickel Damascus 240mm Wa-Gyuto, decided to put my 270mm ZDP-189 on BST and get this instead. Koki said it's about 63-64 HRC which seems to be a bit higher than most of the other AS I've seen, which is a plus for me


----------



## MrOli

spoiledbroth said:


> Handsome knife! Did the handle cost extra? Which steel? I think you told me last time you were going to go with his semi but I have a bad memory.
> 
> 
> Good luck with waiting



The waiting is done, it took four months to complete! It is the semi stainless version indeed and the octagonal burnt chestnut handle came as standard. I may still change it as I have been after a Enju handle for a while. Dealing with Heiji San was a breeze, I wanted a few basic specs (tip, length, height, sweep and steel) then I let him work out the rest as he is the smith. It looks like he nailed it but I will only find out in a few days.

I figured out that if I spent 2 months designing and finding a blacksmith then waited 4 months for completion I would reduce my spending habit enormously...and it worked!

I will try the next project myself with the conversion of a Nakiri into a double bevel Kamagata and re-handling. We have lots of thick wild ivy around here and it is very easy to work.


----------



## marc4pt0

In an attempt at NOT buying knives for a while, I ended up with this one a month ago. So not _ really_ new, but I just wanted to spearhead page 440. It's a 4 thing for me


----------



## marc4pt0

For whatever reason, I'm addicted to Ian's work. He's got the "kitchen knife" thing figured out now. His work has grown leaps and bounds since last year. And last year's work didn't suck by any means. I personally think his recipe now is spot on. There isn't one thing I'd tweak or change on the two I got from him recently. 

Let's just say Ian _ gets it._


----------



## DamageInc

A little something to distract me from my Kato woes.






Thanks Matus!


----------



## spoiledbroth

this guy just popped up at Chicago ISC... Hopefully just a few more days until it arrives in Winnipeg...! Gorsh I love me a new 240.






(picture is from the seller)


----------



## easy13

210 Tadafusa Nashiji, Blue #2, Nice Grind, Hefty Knife that gets pretty damn thin at the edge, a little rounding of spine/choil will help. I Rehandled it with a nice one by Anton though the stock handle is good quality for a low priced Wa. You can score these off ebay for cheap and got it shipped from Japan in under a week. Great project knife. 

CHOIL/STOCK HANDLE





FINISHED PRODUCT


----------



## cheflarge

Nice!


----------



## spoiledbroth

easy13 said:


> 210 Tadafusa Nashiji, Blue #2, Nice Grind, Hefty Knife that gets pretty damn thin at the edge, a little rounding of spine/choil will help. I Rehandled it with a nice one by Anton though the stock handle is good quality for a low priced Wa. You can score these off ebay for cheap and got it shipped from Japan in under a week. Great project knife.
> 
> CHOIL/STOCK HANDLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED PRODUCT


Hey this is a really cool knife, can you let us know what you think of the profile and edge retention when you've had sufficient time to evaluate?? I have it in my mind you work in the industry so it'd be great to get your thoughts on such a knife.


----------



## schanop

Just got another Shig on the block, a 210 kitaeji santoku.


----------



## chinacats

schanop said:


> Just got another Shig on the block, a 210 kitaeji santoku.



Very nice! IMO this is the proper length for a santoku profile...love to hear your thoughts on this knife once you break it in.

Cheers


----------



## kevpenbanc

chinacats said:


> Very nice! IMO this is the proper length for a santoku profile...love to hear your thoughts on this knife once you break it in.
> 
> Cheers



+1


----------



## Mute-on

schanop said:


> Just got another Shig on the block, a 210 kitaeji santoku.



Chanop, you are killing me! Haven't bought a Shigefusa in ages and suffering withdrawal 

Congratulations


----------



## schanop

Gotta thank Huw very much for this, for letting it come this way.

This one is 214mm edge length, 51mm tall at the heel, 210g heavy. So it is pretty hefty for the size. Profile-wise, it is pretty much the same as my 240mm yo, except for the tip part. You can think of it as a 240 gyuto with tip broken off big time, and ground back to be a santoku from spine down.

Just cut with it for a dinner prep and it feels as good as any other Shig double bevel knives I have used.



chinacats said:


> Very nice! IMO this is the proper length for a santoku profile...love to hear your thoughts on this knife once you break it in.
> 
> Cheers





kevpenbanc said:


> +1





Mute-on said:


> Chanop, you are killing me! Haven't bought a Shigefusa in ages and suffering withdrawal
> 
> Congratulations


----------



## aboynamedsuita

schanop said:


> Just got another Shig on the block, a 210 kitaeji santoku.]



Nice knife, congrats! I have another Shig enroute from Maksim, but there were no kitae-ji in this email



schanop said:


> Profile-wise, it is pretty much the same as my 240mm yo, except for the tip part. You can think of it as a 240 gyuto with tip broken off big time, and ground back to be a santoku from spine down.



Reminds me of my 270mm Watanabe K-gyuto, except with 300mm instead


----------



## j22582536

Saji Takeshi SG2 240mm Gyuto


----------



## spoiledbroth

j22582536 said:


> Saji Takeshi SG2 240mm Gyuto


wooooow nice collection! what are the top two? kato??


----------



## schanop

j22582536 said:


> Saji Takeshi SG2 240mm Gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Saji is nice, but the rest are better.


----------



## j22582536

spoiledbroth said:


> wooooow nice collection! what are the top two? kato??



Yeah, from top to bottom are: kato, kato, shig, saji, shig


----------



## 420layersofdank

DUDE!!! Now that's a sick lineup!! I would do prison time for that rack


----------



## BrianT

420layersofdank said:


> DUDE!!! Now that's a sick lineup!! I would do prison time for that rack



+1


----------



## Peregrine

Hideo Kitaoka 240mm kiritsuke


----------



## chinacats

Nice knife Peregrine, what's the heel height?


----------



## Peregrine

37mm total heel height with a 22mm drop.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Had fun playing with my Sukenari Ginsanko 240 gyuto today at work... Seems like quite a nice performer. Ho wood handle is better than some I have seen and the buffalo horn has a good chamfer on it. Quite a big handle, but the neck of the knife is pretty big and it's quite a heavy blade. No wedging on potatos or carrots, just _destroyed_ onion and bell pepper brunoise, no pull whatsoever and I think it's got some asymmetry to it... I've been getting into 70/30 or 80/20 bevels... lot easier to sharpen the backside and do Jon's deburring method without clipping the handle.

The knife came with some condensation on it... but was stored in noncorrosive paper. Kinda weird and I noticed a pit in the cladding but its way up by the spine. I'm quite happy for 220CAD shipped. Thanks kkf!

heres another shot from the seller...


----------



## koki

spoiledbroth said:


> Had fun playing with my Sukenari Ginsanko 240 gyuto today at work... Seems like quite a nice performer. Ho wood handle is better than some I have seen and the buffalo horn has a good chamfer on it. Quite a big handle, but the neck of the knife is pretty big and it's quite a heavy blade. No wedging on potatos or carrots, just _destroyed_ onion and bell pepper brunoise, no pull whatsoever and I think it's got some asymmetry to it... I've been getting into 70/30 or 80/20 bevels... lot easier to sharpen the backside and do Jon's deburring method without clipping the handle.
> 
> The knife came with some condensation on it... but was stored in noncorrosive paper. Kinda weird and I noticed a pit in the cladding but its way up by the spine. I'm quite happy for 220CAD shipped. Thanks kkf!
> 
> heres another shot from the seller...




Where did you get the knife?


----------



## spoiledbroth

koki said:


> Where did you get the knife?


Bought it from a fella on kkf actually, he'd posted a thread a while back about them so I thought I'd ask what he thought of the knife and ended up buying it. They're available on HiromotosToGo. :scared4:


----------



## koki

Oh I see. Seems like a good knife!


----------



## vern1

Tried to post a pic but guess I dont have enough threads yet

Picked up my cck 1303, ran it over my 3000stone and cuts very well. Stained the handle and lacquered it so looks nicer!

Still waiting on my Aritsugu gyuto for 2 weeks now!


----------



## daveb

No post count requirement for pics.


----------



## vern1

daveb said:


> No post count requirement for pics.



That's odd then because my Posting Permissions say I am not allowed to post attachments?


----------



## DamageInc

Don't post as an attachment. Post it as an image. Upload it to an image sharing website and link it via the image tool in the post window toolbar.


----------



## drake

Love the Saji. Awesome knife.


----------



## vern1




----------



## vern1

I tried an image sharing device but that didn't work. Why can't you just add attachments????


----------



## havox07

you linked the library not the direct image, if you click on the image and go to the img link text then it will work.


----------



## vern1

See you found it somehow.....

Anyways just a plain ol cck with a cheap dye job!

Still waiting on the Aritsigu . Driving me crazy cause now I wont have it to show off with the 25 people at my BBQ tomorrow!!


----------



## spoiledbroth

Just bought a Tanaka Gin 3 Nashiji 150mm petty. Falling in love with ginsanko again, it's pretty much like semi stainless without the threat of staining or corrosion due to poor care.


----------



## sharptools

Mr Nagao bolsterless honyaki

Quite a nice blade! Has a good acoustic quality.


----------



## Ruso

Just re-handled my Sakai Takayuki petty with Anton's handle.


----------



## Von blewitt

Dave did an incredible job refurbing this 50's F.Dick for me.
The blade was repaired and refinished, finger guard removed, bolster replaced and a new Kingwood handle. It is a real beauty.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd

Wow Huw, it looks great. It screams "finesse", if that makes any sense...
..... never thought I'd say this, but I really want to touch that Dick!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Looks nice, a lot of heritage to that knife. I remember when Dave was doing the WIP thread for that one. Also lookin' forward to seeing the custom Miz :cool2:

I don't even want to get into the latter part of Knerd's comment


----------



## chiffonodd

knyfeknerd said:


> Wow Huw, it looks great. It screams "finesse", if that makes any sense...
> ..... never thought I'd say this, but I really want to touch that Dick!



Careful . . .that's how you end up getting blasted with donkey sauce


----------



## BlueWolf

Just got this Shigefusa Nakiri. Haven't put it to use yet but I love the hand made look of it.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## BlueWolf

What image hosting site/s do people like? Tinypic is free but almost unusable for me because of the barrage of data intensive Ad attacks.


----------



## havox07

Imgur works well but I don't know if it works for embedding here.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Oooh nice Shig, that one of the less pricey ones from Japan Woodworker?


----------



## daveb

Dropbox works for me. I like easy. Imgur images don't view as well. Photobucket also does not view well. For me.


----------



## daveb

tjangula said:


> Looks nice, a lot of heritage to that knife. I remember when Dave was doing the WIP thread for that one. Also lookin' forward to seeing the custom Miz :cool2:
> 
> I don't even want to get into the latter part of Knerd's comment



Dave does have a way with Dicks.:whistling:


----------



## BlueWolf

Yeah less pricy is the operative word with Shigs. This was the only one i could touch in my range. Have to wait on the Kasumi 240 Wa I guess. I didn't get it from Japan Woodworker. I got the last one from a seller in Japan. Most places seem to be out of stock of this one.


----------



## Cheeks1989

First shig 275mm heel to tip sujihiki.




Sorry for the crap picture.


----------



## Dardeau

Cheeks, that looks nice!


----------



## Cheeks1989

Thanks!! Here is a little bit better of a picture.





Ps I think I got bit by the shigefusa bug now.


----------



## schanop

Whoa, nice suji.



Cheeks1989 said:


> Thanks!! Here is a little bit better of a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps I think I got bit by the shigefusa bug now.


----------



## Cheeks1989

schanop said:


> Whoa, nice suji.



Thanks Schanop, that means a lot coming from a Shig collector like you.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Looks like we got a case of déjà vu:






Shigefusa Kasumi 270mm wa-Sujihiki, 281mm heel to tip. Got it from Maksim and it just arrived today. I'm no Shig expert, but I'm sure it has "the clouds":



My end game is to have one Shig from each of the series.


----------



## schanop

That is the cloud, all right. Looks pretty good.



tjangula said:


> I'm no Shig expert, but I'm sure it has "the clouds":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My end game is to have one Shig from each of the series.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Tanner I love your new knife beautiful!!


----------



## BlueWolf

Nice Slicer man. Hey I was wondering about the best size for a suhjihiki. Do you think a 240 is a little small? Is it better to have one a little longer Like the 275mm you have pictured?

BTW pic isn't that bad. I didn't take that pic of my Shig Nakiri, but looks like I need to buy yet another item i can't really afford right now and thats a half way decent camera. I lost an ok one and am trying to get by with a joke older Ipod camera. I just have a crappy no frills phone, so no good camera there. I think I know which camera I want but was hoping for the price to go down.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Thanks for the compliments all! I already had a Kasumi gyuto awaiting a rehandle but the thought of a Shigefusa Suji really appealed to me for some reason, perhaps because I'm a lefty and a yanagi would be tough to come by. The Suji is the winner of the two so it's gonna be time for some tough love.


----------



## havox07

BlueWolf said:


> Nice Slicer man. Hey I was wondering about the best size for a suhjihiki. Do you think a 240 is a little small? Is it better to have one a little longer Like the 275mm you have pictured?
> 
> BTW pic isn't that bad. I didn't take that pic of my Shig Nakiri, but looks like I need to buy yet another item i can't really afford right now and thats a half way decent camera. I lost an ok one and am trying to get by with a joke older Ipod camera. I just have a crappy no frills phone, so no good camera there. I think I know which camera I want but was hoping for the price to go down.



Most people say to get at least 270 for a slicer, otherwise it really isn't much different than using a gyuto and you run out of length for slicing some objects. I think a 270 is a pretty good size for a home kitchen.


----------



## 420layersofdank

I think 240s are definitely necessary if you ask me. I have a g kagekiyo 270 suji and a 210 g ginga suji but still find myself searching for a 240.Idk why but maybe it's a.complex I acquired from wanting more


----------



## daveb

Is it to late for the Shig party? (Actually have had this a little while)







I like having both a 240 and a 270 Suji. The 240 is fine for chicken breasts, pork tenderloins, slicing steaks, etc. The 270 will slice most anything. I caught carving duty at an open house and had 3 going at once. 270 Shig, 210 Harner Line Knife, 240 Tad. (Just remembered that was party when lady went swimming, little black dress, lots of jewelry and a bottle of wine...)


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

The dark cloud.




The silver lining.




Tansu Knives 262 mm 52100 wa-sujihiki.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I LOVE the coordinated handle on the carving fork daveb. Is that a Zwilling?

I've been debating rehandling some kitchen tools, I'm thinking of putting a stock h&#333; wood handle on my citrus zester and cheese wire for practice


----------



## daveb

tjangula said:


> I LOVE the coordinated handle on the carving fork daveb. Is that a Zwilling?
> 
> I've been debating rehandling some kitchen tools, I'm thinking of putting a stock h&#333; wood handle on my citrus zester and cheese wire for practice



The fork has the Twins logo and INOX but not marked Zwilling or Henckels. (Of course it's one or both) The Honesuki is Yoshikane. Mike Henry did the handles on the "Turkey Set" back in the day.

You should make some sawdust. KKnerd has posted some good looking pics of fish spats he's rehandled for giggles. I want to do a bench scraper one day.

@Rick - You always define good taste.


----------



## BlueWolf

You guys like the Masamoto KS Slicer? 240mm or 270mm, but seems to be harder to find in the larger size.


----------



## chinacats

daveb said:


> Just remembered that was party when lady went swimming, little black dress, lots of jewelry and a bottle of wine...



That's enough to make a Shig rust :eek2:


----------



## j22582536

daveb said:


> Is it to late for the Shig party?



There are like almost 10 shigs in the last couple pages


----------



## jimbob

Nice Suji tiger! The first Mert suji I've seen, looks very nice. What's the height if you don't mind me asking. And is it a stiffy?......


----------



## Von blewitt

Pensacola Tiger said:


> The dark cloud.
> 
> View attachment 28548
> 
> 
> The silver lining.
> 
> View attachment 28547
> 
> 
> Tansu Knives 262 mm 52100 wa-sujihiki.



That looks Great Rick!
My Carter showed up in a similarly dishevelled looking box, must be a couple of cowboys at auspost.


----------



## schanop

Von blewitt said:


> That looks Great Rick!
> My Carter showed up in a similarly dishevelled looking box, must be a couple of cowboys at auspost.



Lucky me then, last two knives from you, Huw, boxes arrived in pristine condition.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

jimbob said:


> Nice Suji tiger! The first Mert suji I've seen, looks very nice. What's the height if you don't mind me asking. And is it a stiffy?......



39.4 mm at the heel. Very minimal flex.


----------



## spoiledbroth

I got a Tanaka G3 240 to replace my sukenari while it gets a rehandle, partially because I was unsure how long the knife would take to come back and partially because I have been interested in a Tanaka for some time. Today the vendor sent me a few different choil shots and profile photos, I thought I'd share the ones I picked out. Pretty good service! I never had anyone do that before, and I pretty much always write and ask that the knife be inspected. 

Anyway, here's the choil. The other choils looked like they had more of an even grind or at worst lefty asymmetry. 





Of the three in the second photo I picked the first one. Looked like it had a nice neck and the most generous blade out of the three in terms of height and potentially length.


----------



## sharptools

How do you like the G3 so far?


----------



## spoiledbroth

sharptools said:


> How do you like the G3 so far?


Whoops it'll be here on the 18th, someone's smuggling it across the border for me (Dear CBSA: Just kidding, it's getting declared.)

I'll be sure to post a review.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan 300mm Takohiki


----------



## Von blewitt

Custom ordered Mizuno Tanrenjo 285mm Gyuto




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Timthebeaver

Did you request the suminagashi grind again Huw? Looks awesome anyhow. Must resist the temptation to get a Miz.


----------



## Von blewitt

Yeah I wanted the same grind, I also tweeked the measurements, the Standard 300mm Gyuto is 290mm and 52mm at the heel, i asked for 285mm & 56mm 

The finish on this knife is the nicest Mizuno I've seen, nice even horizontal scratches and the Choil is rounded & polished.


----------



## Cheeks1989

I'm really jealous of that mizuno. Really nice!


----------



## knyfeknerd

That thing is a beast Huw! How are you liking the large size? 
I'll bet it's a prep monster!


----------



## Von blewitt

knyfeknerd said:


> That thing is a beast Huw! How are you liking the large size?
> I'll bet it's a prep monster!



Thanks Chris,
Yeah I am, it slays veg, very little wedging even with large carrots. If I had one complaint a bit more taper towards the tip would be nice, but I'm being picky.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Bill Burke 247mm san mai gyuto.


----------



## brianh

210mm Zakuri gyuto, re-profiled, thinned, and spine/choil rounded by Obi Jon at JKI. He even took the time to Skype and show me some various ones he had in stock before doing the work. Stefan handle of stabilized American chestnut reclaimed from an old barn with redwood ferrule, perfectly installed by Dave Martell. I can't wait to play with this more.


----------



## henkbam

Great looking knife and love the handle, nice warm colours! Is this Zakuri in AS, B#1 or White#2?


----------



## brianh

Thanks! Blue #1.


----------



## TheDispossessed

Nice looking Zakuri. Jon B is a thorough man. One look at his IG will show you this as he documents nearly all his meals in great detail.


----------



## chefcomesback

Cheeks1989 said:


> Bill Burke 247mm san mai gyuto.



That looks awesome


----------



## Cheeks1989

chefcomesback said:


> That looks awesome



Thanks Mert!!


----------



## Von blewitt

Cheeks1989 said:


> Bill Burke 247mm san mai gyuto.



I love that knife, I miss it a lot!!! haha
Great score


----------



## DamageInc

That Bill Burke is absolutely stunning. Congratulations.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Thanks Guys. I really am kinda blown away with the knife just through some light prep.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

That knife looks wicked, is the Hamon as high on the other side too?


----------



## chefcomesback

tjangula said:


> That knife looks wicked, is the Hamon as high on the other side too?



It is stainless clad 52100 , therefore what you see is Lamination line , not hamon


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I stand corrected, thanks for the clarification (I have a bad habit of mixing up terms sometimes)


----------



## brainsausage

Von blewitt said:


> I love that knife, I miss it a lot!!! haha
> Great score



I thought that sucker looked a tad familiar...


----------



## JBroida

TheDispossessed said:


> Nice looking Zakuri. Jon B is a thorough man. One look at his IG will show you this as he documents nearly all his meals in great detail.



i'm taking photos less and less at dinner though... i've finally come to see how much it gets in the way of enjoying dinner and the people around me

Also, as a note on the zakuri for anyone interested... i often go thinner when doing that kind of work, but we had discussed toughness as a part of the project, so its a bit thicker behind the edge for added durability.


----------



## MrOli

MrOli said:


> Currently in transit from Japan...can't wait to get my hands on this one!



It is here!

Just as I expected, great food separation and a fine edge.

Sure if you are planning to plow though 20 pounds of root veggies it is not going to be the one as it sports Heiji's well known geometry but I wanted a custom knife specifically for ultra fine cuts and detailed tip work..

I am delighted with the result, totally under the charm of the understated looks, weight and the general feel of the knife.


----------



## TheDispossessed

JBroida said:


> i'm taking photos less and less at dinner though... i've finally come to see how much it gets in the way of enjoying dinner and the people around me
> 
> Also, as a note on the zakuri for anyone interested... i often go thinner when doing that kind of work, but we had discussed toughness as a part of the project, so its a bit thicker behind the edge for added durability.



Ok, but what about meat break? I'm still seeing plenty of those..


----------



## JBroida

TheDispossessed said:


> Ok, but what about meat break? I'm still seeing plenty of those..



thats because we have a kitchen at the store and i can only answer so many e-mails before i need to do something else for a bit... sweetbreads coming up this week


----------



## spoiledbroth

aw yeah Mr. Broida, sneak at least one pic if you can and it's not obliterating the convivial experience that is breaking (sweet)bread...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

A brace of Raders. The gyuto is new (to me); some of you may remember the paring.


----------



## Cheeks1989

They look awesome together Rick.


----------



## BlueWolf

Nice knives guys, I'm enjoying the show.


----------



## V1P

Pensacola Tiger said:


> A brace of Raders. The gyuto is new (to me); some of you may remember the paring.
> 
> View attachment 28640



Wow Tiger, you're on a buying spree! [emoji16]


----------



## pleue

Nice! I have that parer's siblings! Gyuto looks gorgeous


----------



## Godslayer

Pensacola Tiger said:


> A brace of Raders. The gyuto is new (to me); some of you may remember the paring.
> 
> View attachment 28640



That paring knife is amazingly beautiful. 11/10


----------



## Anton

Von blewitt said:


> Custom ordered Mizuno Tanrenjo 285mm Gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Lol Anton that's the same sorta image I conjure up in my mind when I see it. That knife is a beast, for some reason it even looks bigger than my 300mm dragon Misono


----------



## Dardeau

What are you cutting on with the bigassed knives? First the big Heiji suji, now this!


----------



## easy13

My wait is up and the time was well worth it - Bloodroot 150mm Pettysuki - Brass, Antler & Dyed Coffee Bag on the handle. Feels great in the hand and an amazing job was done creating what I described in our communication. Haven't had a chance to put it in action, already in my kit for tomorrow.


----------



## kevpenbanc

easy13 said:


> My wait is up and the time was well worth it - Bloodroot 150mm Pettysuki - Brass, Antler & Dyed Coffee Bag on the handle. Feels great in the hand and an amazing job was done creating what I described in our communication. Haven't had a chance to put it in action, already in my kit for tomorrow.




That is nice


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

easy13 said:


> My wait is up and the time was well worth it - Bloodroot 150mm Pettysuki - Brass, Antler & Dyed Coffee Bag on the handle. Feels great in the hand and an amazing job was done creating what I described in our communication. Haven't had a chance to put it in action, already in my kit for tomorrow.



Beautiful knife! Luke does it again.


----------



## drake

Damn that petty is amazing. Nice work.


----------



## drake

Love the Koa on that


----------



## spoiledbroth

I really like the grind on the face of that Bloodroot pettysuki (cool name) knife. Beaut!!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I like the straight spine and kensaki style tip as well, and the name hybridization too!

I have a "sujisuki" in the works and will post when it arrives


----------



## sharptools

very nice! the BB guys really create some beautiful and interesting pieces


----------



## MontezumaBoy

+1


Pensacola Tiger said:


> Beautiful knife! Luke does it again.



Now I just have to wait another 18 months ... very, very jealous! Beautiful blade - guard it well!


----------



## nutmeg

not really the newest buy..

Watanabe Kintaroame Gyuto 270mm, rose and name engraved, inserted diamant. 







Watanabe Kintaroame Sabaki 180mm, rose and name engraved, diamant.
<a href='http://postimg.org/image/xednrfbhx/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s18.postimg.org/xednrfbhx/20150804_124657_Richtone_HDR.jpg' border='0' alt="20150804 124657 Richtone( HDR)" /></a>


----------



## berko

I dont get it. What is the diamond for? Is this some kind of wedding ring or is it for food release purpose?


----------



## nutmeg

It is pure materialism.
I strong believe that with such precious knives I pay more attention to the products and Work with more respect. 
Respect and Truth is a most in a 2-Michelin stars restaurant but it is difficult to keep concentration after hard 15hours/days.
Also wenn I use this knive my kitchen is much cleaner too. >
I wanted the Meditative Rose from Salvador Dali with a diamant for the rain drop or like the raindrop made out glucose on the Pierre Hermé's Ispahan.
I love this paint, roses in general and do many food pairing with rose or flowers at work.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

It's been a while since I posted anything in this thread, so I guess can share few shots of custom Cris Anderson 200mm gyuto that arrived few days ago.




Honyaki blade is made from W2 (not to confuse with white#2). Hamon is pretty crazy on this one, but I was too lazy to clean patina, so check Cris picture on Fb (Ferry's gyuto on the left, mine on the right). 




I asked for a less flashy handle design, so we ended up with Bog Oak and 165 years old iron spacer. With pinch grip that new handle style feels just like a normal WA handle in hand, but IMO looks much better. 




This one and Ferry's gyuto are what Cris called 'extra-heavy' models with thick spine and very aggressive tapering. 




Not sure what I like more, the saya or the knife itself. The simple design and great execution of that saya makes me using it all the times, instead of just putting the knife on magnetic rack and throwing saya on the shelf. 




And a family shot with a smaller blade that I got from Cris earlier, but haven't yet made a handle (hence no patina on it).


One of the best knives I've had or tried.


----------



## nutmeg

nutmeg said:


> It is pure materialism.
> I strong believe that with such precious knives I pay more attention to the products and Work with more respect.
> Respect and Truth is a most in a 2-Michelin stars restaurant but it is difficult to keep concentration after hard 15hours/days.
> Also wenn I use this knive my kitchen is much cleaner too. >
> I wanted the Meditative Rose from Salvador Dali with a diamant for the rain drop or like the raindrop made out glucose on the Pierre Hermé's Ispahan.
> I love this paint, roses in general and do many food pairing with rose or flowers at work.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

The Watanabe and Cris Aderson knives look great. I wish I got kintaro-ame for my kensaki yanagi instead of Honyaki.


----------



## sharptools

nutmeg said:


>



Very cool to see a sabaki. Beautiful knife.


----------



## sharptools

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> It's been a while since I posted anything in this thread, so I guess can share few shots of custom Cris Anderson 200mm gyuto that arrived few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honyaki blade is made from W2 (not to confuse with white#2). Hamon is pretty crazy on this one, but I was too lazy to clean patina, so check Cris picture on Fb (Ferry's gyuto on the left, mine on the right).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for a less flashy handle design, so we ended up with Bog Oak and 165 years old iron spacer. With pinch grip that new handle style feels just like a normal WA handle in hand, but IMO looks much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one and Ferry's gyuto are what Cris called 'extra-heavy' models with thick spine and very aggressive tapering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I like more, the saya or the knife itself. The simple design and great execution of that saya makes me using it all the times, instead of just putting the knife on magnetic rack and throwing saya on the shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a family shot with a smaller blade that I got from Cris earlier, but haven't yet made a handle (hence no patina on it).
> 
> 
> One of the best knives I've had or tried.



Also Cris's smaller blades that pop up are super tempting and at a price point I can swing...stop putting thoughts into my head.


----------



## Von blewitt

A couple of new ones

150mm Heiji Swedish Carbon Honesuki
150mm Watanabe Stainless Clad Blue#2 Petty




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## schanop

I was wondering who was buying that honesuki  Did you get the yanagiba too, Huw?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Von blewitt said:


> 150mm Watanabe Stainless Clad Blue#2 Petty



How's the spine thickness on the petty, is it similar to the in-stock KU version (4.5-1.6 taper) but with stainless cladding?
http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/pro/petite.htm

I custom ordered a blue#2 honyaki petty awhile ago and was pleasantly surprised that it was much thinner.


----------



## oldcookie

Just got this from Canada Post, but looking at the recent posts feel a bit ashamed posting it.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Love the SIH, a classic. So what if it's not flavour of the month?


----------



## SolidSnake03

It's the flavor of the last couple years, never goes out of style in my book at least. Like a Masamoto KS, still a badass knife even after being out for years and years


----------



## daveb

I like that flavor.


----------



## Godslayer

Your the first person to be ashamed of a suisin inox honyaki. Love the traditional handle installation, so sexy.


----------



## oldcookie

Love the feel and how it cuts too. Wish it was a bit taller though.


----------



## WildBoar

Been waiting a bit for this gem. My first ever Burke




Better pics to follow later in the weekend!


----------



## jimbob

Damn


----------



## Cheeks1989

WildBoar said:


> Been waiting a bit for this gem. My first ever Burke
> 
> View attachment 28773
> 
> 
> Better pics to follow later in the weekend!



Wow really beautiful.


----------



## MrOli

Yoshikane White KU 240 Gyuto (patina after nectarines and giant goulash)





Heiji Semi Stainless 210 Kiritsuke (I found the original "grippy" finish on the bevel was not to my taste so I attempted a mirror polish, it is now noticeably easier to slice)


----------



## BHolcombe

schanop said:


> I was wondering who was buying that honesuki  Did you get the yanagiba too, Huw?



I got the yanagiba 

I'm surprised the shig yanagiba has lasted so long.at 2x the price of the Heiji I had to pass.


----------



## Asteger

Von blewitt said:


> 150mm Watanabe Stainless Clad Blue#2 Petty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Hi Huw

Got me that same petty. Did you pay more for the handle? Mine came with plastic/ho


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Asteger said:


> Got me that same petty. Did you pay more for the handle? Mine came with plastic/ho



I wonder whether the tip is still beefy on those Watanabe petty's. Bought mine about 1.5 years ago and it's a beautiful nice except for the tip part that could use some thinning.


----------



## Von blewitt

Asteger said:


> Hi Huw
> 
> Got me that same petty. Did you pay more for the handle? Mine came with plastic/ho



It cost 5000¥ extra, definately worth it


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I really like the look of the ferrule, goes well with the handle body


----------



## brianh

Kochi 180mm nakiri. It's sick how sharp and thin this thing is. Not my first Kochi or my last, they are something special.


----------



## brainsausage

WildBoar said:


> Been waiting a bit for this gem. My first ever Burke
> 
> View attachment 28773
> 
> 
> Better pics to follow later in the weekend!



Sweet Jesus! More pics, stat!

I break down about 600# of brisket a week. I'd kill to take one of these for a ride.


----------



## j22582536

Can't stop buying shigs..... here is shigefusa kitaeji usaba 210mm.





kitaeji deba incoming


----------



## aboynamedsuita

j22582536 said:


> Can't stop buying shigs..... here is shigefusa kitaeji usaba 210mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitaeji deba incoming



Nice, you must have a good connection to be able to have Shigefusa Kitaeji in abundant supply


----------



## schanop

That's a nice game you're playing there, collecting Shig kitaeji knives.

:thumbsup:



j22582536 said:


> Can't stop buying shigs..... here is shigefusa kitaeji usaba 210mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitaeji deba incoming


----------



## brainsausage

j22582536 said:


> Can't stop buying shigs..... here is shigefusa kitaeji usaba 210mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitaeji deba incoming



The Shig stock handles are nice to begin with, but that one looks even nicer still. Might just be the lighting, or a digital filter, I guess. Unless the kitaeji line comes with nicer handles and I never noticed till now...


----------



## j22582536

I don't really have connections for buying shigefusa. I got most of my kitaeji from japanese websites.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

In the spirit of keeping the Shigefusa thing going










Shigefusa Kurouchi 150mm wa-Petty. Got it from JNS last week. I'll be keen to see who nabbed that 180mm Kasumi petty.

This will be a part of my display Shigefusa set along with my 270mm Kasumi cloud Suji, I just need to get a Kitaeji gyuto to round it out :knife:


*There is some dust in the choil shot pic.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

None of these new to the forum but definitely very much new(ish) to me ... my 1st Harner III 180mm Nakiri (CPM154) along with a 240mm Kono (ZDP189) and 255mm Devin ITK (AEB-L) ... the Harner and Kono are just scary sharp at the moment and that Harner handle feels like it was customer made for my paws ... the DT is just that ... 










[/URL]


----------



## spoiledbroth

tjangula said:


> In the spirit of keeping the Shigefusa thing going
> 
> View attachment 28855
> 
> 
> View attachment 28856
> 
> 
> View attachment 28857
> 
> 
> Shigefusa Kurouchi 150mm wa-Petty. Got it from JNS last week. I'll be keen to see who nabbed that 180mm Kasumi petty.
> 
> This will be a part of my display Shigefusa set along with my 270mm Kasumi cloud Suji, I just need to get a Kitaeji gyuto to round it out :knife:
> 
> 
> *There is some dust in the choil shot pic.


DISPLAY SET1>!!?!>!> :razz:


----------



## krx927

tjangula said:


> In the spirit of keeping the Shigefusa thing going
> 
> View attachment 28855
> 
> 
> View attachment 28856
> 
> 
> View attachment 28857
> 
> 
> Shigefusa Kurouchi 150mm wa-Petty. Got it from JNS last week. I'll be keen to see who nabbed that 180mm Kasumi petty.
> 
> This will be a part of my display Shigefusa set along with my 270mm Kasumi cloud Suji, I just need to get a Kitaeji gyuto to round it out :knife:
> 
> 
> *There is some dust in the choil shot pic.




You were fast last week to grab this one. I checked the site 20 mins after the Maxim's mail was sent and all pettys were gone


----------



## BHolcombe

Heiji 300mm carbon steel.

Prepping with my makeshift finger stones. I've had a bit of trouble getting a consistent kasumi finish with this method on this blade, I think I'm going to have to get some legit finger stones.

FWIW this one required a straightening right out of the box as well, after a little work it's now very flat.

In this photo it's finished with the Nakayama asagi stone, but I found while the edge improved with the Nakayama the finish did not, so I ended up finishing the remainder of the bevel, less the extreme edge, with a Shinden suita, to remove those fine lines from the finish.


----------



## 420layersofdank

BHolcombe said:


> Heiji 300mm carbon steel.
> 
> Prepping with my makeshift finger stones. I've had a bit of trouble getting a consistent kasumi finish with this method on this blade, I think I'm going to have to get some legit finger stones.
> 
> FWIW this one required a straightening right out of the box as well, after a little work it's now very flat.
> 
> In this photo it's finished with the Nakayama asagi stone, but I found while the edge improved with the Nakayama the finish did not, so I ended up finishing the remainder of the bevel, less the extreme edge, with a Shinden suita, to remove those fine lines from the finish.




Your makeshift stones are from what kind of stones?


----------



## BHolcombe

Champagne cork + slurry from Shinden suita.

Its become apparent to me from this experiment that the uchigumori must be better suited to this than even the Shinden. I also have a small Okudo stone which produced an effect very similar to the Shinden stone.

This is what happens when a tool user preps a knife


----------



## schanop

Nice, from So japan-tool? I have been wondering who has bought the knife.



BHolcombe said:


> Heiji 300mm carbon steel.
> 
> Prepping with my makeshift finger stones. I've had a bit of trouble getting a consistent kasumi finish with this method on this blade, I think I'm going to have to get some legit finger stones.
> 
> FWIW this one required a straightening right out of the box as well, after a little work it's now very flat.
> 
> In this photo it's finished with the Nakayama asagi stone, but I found while the edge improved with the Nakayama the finish did not, so I ended up finishing the remainder of the bevel, less the extreme edge, with a Shinden suita, to remove those fine lines from the finish.


----------



## BHolcombe

Indeed, from So @ Japan-Tool. I love it, it was blazing sharp off the Nakayama asagi (also from So, lol).


----------



## dmccurtis

Nice to see you here, Brian. The Heiji's a beaut.


----------



## Andrew

Agreed (re: good to see Brian here), I like the Festool vac in the background!

It's not surprising that the same folks interested in sharpening Japanese woodworking tools are into sharpening Japanese knives!


----------



## BHolcombe

Cheers! Good to see you both as well.

Thanks gents! Hah, that's quite true, there is alot of overlap. Honestly that pretty much explains Japan-Tool, it's basically just all of So's obsessions combined into one place.


----------



## kiefer

Nicely done wedged tenons too.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Lefty Misono Swedish Steel 240mm Gyuto:




Ordered in mid-May and it arrived yesterday, the longest wait I've endured for an engraved Misono (past was usually under two months). I could have gotten within days if I didn't want the dragon, but the dragon is what makes these knives (that said I opted our of the engravings on the 165mm Deba and 18*0*mm Gyuto).

Here's a Misono Swedish Steel family photo (my 360mm dragon gyuto is absent because it is off getting a rehandle):


----------



## andre s

Here's a Calton cleaver, and next to a 165 Nakiri for comparison:


----------



## spoiledbroth

When I had my carbon monosteel yo gyuto I thought that the engraved logo (masazumi swedish steel) I thought that it would probably (actually I know because I looked through a loupe) promote red rust.. can be kinda hard to wipe down in there especially if its deep. What do you think tjangula??


----------



## Cheeks1989

Mizuno petty 150mm blue 2


----------



## havox07

Shigefusa 330mm yanagiba, didn't realise how massive this thing would be!


----------



## schanop

Nice score :knight: now you'll need another 270mm.



havox07 said:


> Shigefusa 330mm yanagiba, didn't realise how massive this thing would be!


----------



## Dardeau

That's a big ass yanagiba!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

j22582536 said:


> Can't stop buying shigs..... here is shigefusa kitaeji usaba 210mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitaeji deba incoming



Where did you find it? I want one of these. I got my deba two weeks ago and now it's time of another knife!


----------



## Dardeau

Not to me yet, but soon!


----------



## havox07

Dardeau said:


> That's a big ass yanagiba!



You know what they say, go big or go home


----------



## aboynamedsuita

spoiledbroth said:


> When I had my carbon monosteel yo gyuto I thought that the engraved logo (masazumi swedish steel) I thought that it would probably (actually I know because I looked through a loupe) promote red rust.. can be kinda hard to wipe down in there especially if its deep. What do you think tjangula??



I haven't had issues personally although I was initially concerned about this. The Carter logo on my 275mm HG Funayuki kinda had it, so I scrubbed with baking soda and an old toothbrush, then forced a patina on that spot. Seems okay but I'd like to do a more thorough cleaning and then permanent solution at some point, I'm just always cognizant of drying there.


----------



## El Pescador

Thanks Maksim! This thing is a beast! Toyama 300mms Suji...


----------



## Lefty

El Pescador said:


> View attachment 28870
> 
> 
> Thanks Maksim! This thing is a beast! Toyama 300mms Suji...



So this is her, eh?


----------



## El Pescador

Yup, sent you a pic...same pic actually!


----------



## Lefty

Nice knife!


----------



## DamageInc

El Pescador said:


> View attachment 28870
> 
> 
> Thanks Maksim! This thing is a beast! Toyama 300mms Suji...



I got that knife as well a few weeks ago and I am very impressed with it so far. Toyama is severely underrated here on the forum. Fantastic knives with very little chatter about them. Heavily considering getting a Toyama 240 Gyuto in the near future.


----------



## j22582536

Smurfmacaw said:


> Where did you find it? I want one of these. I got my deba two weeks ago and now it's time of another knife!



I got it from a japanese website, I think I just bought the last one.


----------



## j22582536

kitaeji 210mm deba has finally arrived.


----------



## schanop

Those are awesome, very nice. Hopefully, they get to work hard.



j22582536 said:


> kitaeji 210mm deba has finally arrived.


----------



## j22582536

schanop said:


> Those are awesome, very nice. Hopefully, they get to work hard.



Thanks, I'm hoping to be using them soon. Still working on my sharpening skill, I'm afraid of ruining these knives with my horrible skill lol.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Wow the last few pages of this thread have been hard to handle. Santa came real early this year for some of you folks!! Nice kitaeji collection!


----------



## cheflivengood

Picked up a few recently: 
Gesshin Heiji 220mm Cleaver = Its a monster (super secret HHH customization in negotiations)
One of jon's call/instore only butchers knives, japanese name escapes me 
Custom Gesshin Hide 270mm Kiritsuke = 55mm tall, really wide bevel, more rounded at the tip


----------



## Anton

Jezzuz, that K tip is a beast 
Good for large vermin


----------



## berko

Whats the weight on that heiji cleaver?


----------



## cheflivengood

berko said:


> Whats the weight on that heiji cleaver?



509g


----------



## schanop

cheflivengood said:


> 509g



509 is pretty light for a full tang cleaver from Heiji. Must be a thinner blade, isn't it?


----------



## cheflivengood

schanop said:


> 509 is pretty light for a full tang cleaver from Heiji. Must be a thinner blade, isn't it?



Pretty thin, measurements on jki.com. by a monster I really meant long, tall, and the handle is way too thick for my hand, my midle ring and pinky barely make it on the handle.


----------



## schanop

cheflivengood said:


> Pretty thin, measurements on jki.com. by a monster I really meant long, tall, and the handle is way too thick for my hand, my midle ring and pinky barely make it on the handle.



I have a wa handle version which is already 507, so my blade must be a tiny bit thicker than JKI version.


----------



## berko

i want it so bad.


----------



## Zweber12

If Biggie Smalls was two different knives; Watanabe Pro & Shigefusa Santoku:


----------



## chipzaroy

what size is that shig santoku? :spin chair:


----------



## chipzaroy

man, those heiji cleavers are so beautiful. haha. do you happen to know the wa handle circumference?


----------



## schanop

It is the same size as a large 240mm gyuto handle, not as large as Moritaka chuka that I used to have, though. That one was huge.


----------



## Zweber12

chipzaroy said:


> what size is that shig santoku? :spin chair:



Advertised as 165mm though closer to 185mm


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Pictures tell a thousand words. Gonbei 150 petty. Beautiful little knife. Not flexible, but thin. I wanted something to break down chicken, but still be useful for other tasks. Nothing fancy, but any knife package from JKI will put a smile on your face. Such a classy operation. Thanks Jon/Sarah


----------



## easy13

Picked up a 270 Tanaka Ginsan Nashiji from Knives & Stones. Nice work on the tune up ,270 is a real beast, stiff, blade heavy with nice tip. Prefer the grind on Tanaka Blue #2 but hated the reactivity of the iron cladding so the Ginsan works fine by me. Nice & Sharp out the box and ran well through a shift in the kitchen with heavy a workload. Great deal for the price


----------



## marc4pt0

Really dig my 240 Tanaka Ginsan. It's definitely earned its spot in my kit.


----------



## panda

i vastly preferred the grind on ginsan (after thinning) vs the damascus, but the carbon steel is much nicer  except for the damascus part.


----------



## Karnstein

Guess that's the right time to chime in and post a picture of my ginsan







As advertised choil&spine are rounded for comfortable use. Still a Tanaka Ginsan, so overall blade F&F isn't on par with say a Ashi or Konosuke..mine has a few small grind marks near the handle for example. The Handle is flawless and definitely plays in a league of its own in that price range... handle&blade bonding has a minor gap on the upper side of the tang, but it's only visible and not something one feels while wielding the blade






Has replaced my 240 Toyama, which has a handle that's way too big for me...will end up at BST somewhere on the future 






Profile is nice, height is perfectly fine... given the grind the tip can't compete with the ones on my lasers when it comes to dicing onions, but it's not that using the Tanaka on onion is a unpleasant. OOTB Edge was very good, but I may go out and thin the knife a bit... it tends to split medium&big carrots instead of cutting and the edge is not what we German call "Nagelgängig" (bends if lightly pressured against a pencil for example). 

Weight is a tad over 200gr and that's perfectly fine for me...


----------



## wai

Purchased a Moritaka AS 180mm Deba direct.

It's nice and hefty, with the spine at 7mm wide at the handle/heel and a gradual taper towards to tip, 2.5mm 1cm from the tip.

The handle is a lovely dark wood and I think buffalo horn at the ferrule.

The choil area and spine are unfinished and sharp. The KU finish very dark and even.

The grind is seems adequate - can't tell until I try and sharpen it. It's been microbevelled on both sides.

Will see how it performs on some partridges tonight.


----------



## marc4pt0

A little 230mm Mert Tansu. And a new knife case.


----------



## Godslayer

marc4pt0 said:


> A little 230mm Mert Tansu. And a new knife case.



Amazing.


----------



## JDA_NC

Mert's knives are looking amazing!! His 52100 monosteels in particular look great. Really digging his workhorse grind too. Definitely on my wish list.


----------



## jackslimpson

I'm jealous of the Tanaka Ginsan from Knives and Stones. I ordered a Damascus Blue #2 a while back. It traveled with dispatch until it reached Houston, when it was sent to the wrong post office, only to then be taken to "the plant," an ominous sounding name for a no-public-access facility where "postal corrections" take place. It's been stuck there for the last 4 days. Seeing the pictures with that Bubinga handle makes the wait even harder.

That Mert Tansu is stunning.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Latest one. Don Nguyen 250mm w2 hamon gyuto dressed in curly koa


----------



## Cheeks1989

Mr.Magnus said:


> Latest one. Don Nguyen 250mm w2 hamon gyuto dressed in curly koa



Wow that is really slick. I have never gotten anything from him it might be time.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

He makes awesome knives Cheeks


----------



## SousVideLoca

Had the pleasure of trying out one of Don's prototypes a few years back, and was considerably impressed. Be interested to see how his technique has improved since.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

SousVideLoca said:


> Had the pleasure of trying out one of Don's prototypes a few years back, and was considerably impressed. Be interested to see how his technique has improved since.



The prototype is wearing new shoes, after the original saya met an untimely end during the pass around. It's interesting to see the evolution of Don's knives.


----------



## SousVideLoca

Hey, I know that knife!

If memory serves, the original saya had a particular... ugh... _"aroma,"_ and I can't say I'm terribly sad to learn of its passing. :razz:


----------



## V1P

Here's my new Tanaka Ginsan 270mm. Photo is courtesy of James of K&S. If everything goes well, I will be getting a saya for it.


----------



## sharptools

V1P said:


> Here's my new Tanaka Ginsan 270mm. Photo is courtesy of James of K&S. If everything goes well, I will be getting a saya for it.



I like the look of that profile!


----------



## V1P

Same reason I got it in the first place. Profile looks good and grind looks like it can be a middle weight workhorse. James's refinements adds lots of value too, handle is excellent.

My only gripe with it is the tang slot size and the visible clear epoxy. For the price, I should be slapped for even mentioning this.


----------



## Karnstein

V1P said:


> Here's my new Tanaka Ginsan 270mm. Photo is courtesy of James of K&S. If everything goes well, I will be getting a saya for it.



That looks lovely, like how flat the profile is and the tip looks a bit more pronounced than the ones on the two smaller Ginsans. But I would guess that a 270 workhorse is overkill for me as a home cook, 240 feels a nice fit (and sees more use along with my 210 Kohetsu AS than my 270 W2-Laser Konosuke K-tip). 

But I may end up getting a 210 ginsan with the new stabilized handle versions. Not that I don't like the waxed handle on my 240, but such a 210 would be handy at the restaurant I work as a barkeeper for those occasions my stock of lemon&orange slices runs out during a shift.


----------



## jackslimpson

Behold, after a ten day screw around with my local post office: Tanaka 240mm Damascus, Blue Steel, and Bubinga





This thing is so sweet. The horrible Blackberry photo does not do it justice. The handle is nice and buttery. The edge is fantastic. The choil and spine work are superb. Thanks Knives & Stones.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## chipzaroy

congrats, jack! glad you got that whole thing sorted out, and yes, she's a beaut.


----------



## AllanP

Got this at a Instagram giveaway from a new knifemaker from Sweden (Robin Dalman). He posts on the other KKF, he has been really generous with these giveaways I have two knives from him now.

it's 1095 steel, around 220-230mm at the edge, elder burls. I believe this is a practice gyuto. 

It came pretty sharp out of the box, and pretty light and thin. I haven't had the chance to cut with it yet.


----------



## jackslimpson

Mr.Magnus said:


> Latest one. Don Nguyen 250mm w2 hamon gyuto dressed in curly koa



This knife looks like it's from the future. Stunning knife, great concept and execution.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Lefty

I'm already kind of in love with this. One of the "final knives" that Master Nagao will be putting out. It's a (almost)50/50 honesuki, in SLD. This is going to be a multi-purpose chicken knife and small meal prep knife. It's fast on the board!


----------



## El Pescador

Like that saya material in the backround...that what I think it is?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Watanabe 240mm mirror polished Honyaki Gyuto. I have a friction fit saya too. 






Very shiny. 






If you view it with the correct lighting you can see the Hamon. Any ideas on how to enhance it?


----------



## Lefty

El Pescador said:


> Like that saya material in the backround...that what I think it is?



I dunno. Some guy from SoCal had it sent here. Makes a decent background.....


----------



## El Pescador

Does indeed. You planning to rehandle that thing? Work some of your magic?


----------



## Godslayer

tjangula said:


> Watanabe 240mm mirror polished Honyaki Gyuto. I have a friction fit saya too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you view it with the correct lighting you can see the Hamon. Any ideas on how to enhance it?



Sexy, I presume your re-handling it, I look forward to seeing it complete and Hamon, should've argued for white steel lol


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Godslayer said:


> Sexy, I presume your re-handling it, I look forward to seeing it complete and Hamon, should've argued for white steel lol



Yep, need to sell off my K-tip first as that's my rehandle budget for the set here. I wanted to go with mirror polished Honyaki blue steel since I already have Sukenari shirogami #1 Honyaki gyuto, plus it'd match my Watanabe petty and kensaki yanagi. May I also add incoming kensaki Sujihiki :whistling:


----------



## sharptools

tjangula said:


> Watanabe 240mm mirror polished Honyaki Gyuto. I have a friction fit saya too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you view it with the correct lighting you can see the Hamon. Any ideas on how to enhance it?



That is one beautiful knife. How tall is it? I love the height and profile.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

sharptools said:


> That is one beautiful knife. How tall is it? I love the height and profile.



Thanks, it's 55mm at the heel


----------



## andre s

2 most recent ones:
240 carbon Heiji
180 Matt Parkinson in 80crv2
250 vs 118 grams!


----------



## Lefty

I have a very similar knife of Matt's. It's a fun little guy that cuts nicely, and just wants to work for you. Congrats!


----------



## marc4pt0

Kurosaki duo. The western handle one is new. I've been wanting one of these for quite some time now. 
It's got some good heft/weight to it, comes in at 55mm height on the heel and cuts like I've come to expect for Kurosaki San- like a freaking dream. 
I was surprised the choil and spine were not eased,in fact they were a little sharp. But that was a quick fix. 

Overall, very happy with it. 



[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/marc4pt0/media/Kurosaki/1442861843_20150921_144742-picsay_zpsrwphw6tq.jpg.html]






[/URL]


----------



## Godslayer

marc4pt0 said:


> Kurosaki duo. The western handle one is new. I've been wanting one of these for quite some time now.
> It's got some good heft/weight to it, comes in at 55mm height on the heel and cuts like I've come to expect for Kurosaki San- like a freaking dream.
> I was surprised the choil and spine were not eased,in fact they were a little sharp. But that was a quick fix.
> 
> Overall, very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/marc4pt0/media/Kurosaki/1442861843_20150921_144742-picsay_zpsrwphw6tq.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Yu Kurosaki in 10 years time is going to be a top smith, His work is without rival in my opinion, His blades are stylish and all feel special dispute all being batch creations. I love those knives.


----------



## TheDispossessed

just arrived after 5 month wait. 180mm petty


----------



## dands

Went ahead and splurged a little on a new workhorse as I am moving to a new restaurant starting the first week of October. Nothing too fancy, something that will retain, retain, and retain a sharp edge. Here she is, an Ashi Hamono Shirogami #2 270mm gyuto with magnolia ho on the handle and a horn ferrule ring. Hoping to wear this handle down quickly so I can swap it out for a darker wood. But yeah, I opted for this because I always try and support my local cutlery and my local one so happened to have this beaut in stock this afternoon.


----------



## theo59

Nice, Josh and his crew at Bernal are the best


----------



## Nick_Hall

Compared to the extraordinary knives on this page, this is a pretty humble one, and one most have probably seen before. It's a CCK 1303 that I bought off of the BST board here a few days ago. It may not be pretty or unique, but I'm pretty excited about it. Everybody has to start somewhere . I'm looking forward to putting an edge on it (it arrived dull as a hoe) and putting it through it's paces.


----------



## panda

marc - if i ever got a stainless knife, that kurosaki would be on top of the list! looks amazing. how does it cut?
the info says 52mm which is a little narrow for me, did you request a taller one be picked out?


----------



## XooMG

Hope I can get my Kurosaki knives back in the nearish future. I'd like to rework the bevels a bit, since mine were mediocre cutters out of the box, but there's enough material to make them pretty good.


----------



## marc4pt0

panda said:


> marc - if i ever got a stainless knife, that kurosaki would be on top of the list! looks amazing. how does it cut?
> the info says 52mm which is a little narrow for me, did you request a taller one be picked out?



I usually request that. On this one I forgot. Maybe they just remembered me? But it definitely surprised me when I got it to find the knife so tall at the heel. It performs _very_ well. Minimal stiction. What also surprised me was that the knife had some pretty sharp corners on the spine and choil. Like I said before, it was a quick fix. Edge retention so far has been solid. Not the sharpest edge OTB, but minimal effort to get it where I like. The knife definitely has a bit of heft to it, even thought it's more on the thin side. 
Overall I really like it. It's fun and I do love me some fun.


----------



## dands

Ha. So I just picked up an Ashi 270 from Bernal the other day and then last night as I'm laying in bed, I see their instagram feed pop up with a lightly used wakui 210 gyuto for $160. slept on it, woke up this morning, took a shower, and picked the bad boy up. I've been using my suisin 180 petty for a while as my service/line knife and damn, this will be a huge upgrade over that 58hrc softness. spine and choil are already perfectly ground down ready to rollllllll.










Feeling like I came out pretty good on this deal.


----------



## cheflarge

lus1: :ubersexy: :cool2:


----------



## oldcookie

Somedays, I just love Canada Post. Look what they dropped off:


----------



## schanop

That's a handsome carbon Heiji. Very good choice.



oldcookie said:


> Somedays, I just love Canada Post. Look what they dropped off:


----------



## dands

oldcookie said:


> Somedays, I just love Canada Post. Look what they dropped off:



anyway we could get a choil shot of that? I've been super interested in these heijis. and any idea what the sharpening feel would be like when compared to AS or shiro1?


----------



## Dardeau

Pretty close to white steel. Much easier to sharpen than the best heat treated AS. It is the same proprietary steel that Shigefusa uses, but heat treated differently (I think). They take a super nice edge and keep it reasonably well and are very easy to touch up.


----------



## oldcookie

dands said:


> anyway we could get a choil shot of that? I've been super interested in these heijis. and any idea what the sharpening feel would be like when compared to AS or shiro1?



Here's a choil shot, pretty much the best I can do with an iPhone.  






Haven't tried to cut with it yet, busy today. Hope I'll get to play it tomorrow.


----------



## havox07

Seems very asymmetric for left hand use... should be interesting.


----------



## oldcookie

havox07 said:


> Seems very asymmetric for left hand use... should be interesting.



Yeah, that's what I thought too when I looked at it but I didn't ask for a lefty. Really need to cut with it and see.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

havox07 said:


> Seems very asymmetric for left hand use... should be interesting.





oldcookie said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought too when I looked at it but I didn't ask for a lefty. Really need to cut with it and see.



Did I hear someone say a lefty :whistling:


----------



## oldcookie

Couldn't resist. Didn't have much, just a piece of left over daikon, and cucumber. Cuts really well, worked better than my SIH on the daikon. Didn't steer, so I think the grind is fine. Will test more tomorrow.


----------



## joyless

Masashi Kobo 210mm SLD
Itinomonn 240mm V2
Tadafusa 164mm Blue #2, handle by Anton

Sorry for crappy cellphone picture, best I can do with my Nexus in low light right now :/


----------



## XooMG

I've been tempted a few times to grab one of those Masashi knives and give it a satin finish to better deal with scratches.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Wow that Masashi is tall! Looks to be a bit taller than the 240mm Itinomonm yet its only a 210 and those Itinomonm aren't exactly short either....


----------



## joyless

Itinomonn is exactly 50mm at the heel, Masashi is 51,5mm, so yeah, it's tall, but it's one of the reasons I decided to go for it, I have large hands 

I plan to give it a satin finish, but I'll need to practice on some cheap stainless knives first.

So far I have mixed feeling about the Masashi, it feels awesome in the hand, quite thin behind the edge, I love how flat it is, fit and finish are top notch and it comes with friction fit saya, but I guess I was expecting a little more when it comes to cutting performance. It's wedging a little on big onions and carrots (but really, just a little), but the steel sharpens very well, and if the edge retention is as good as I think it will be, I think I'll keep it.


----------



## Lefty

tjangula said:


> Did I hear someone say a lefty :whistling:



Crap...too bad. I've dealt with Heiji a few times, and it's always a simple transaction, and easy "upgrade". Pretty sure it was the same price as a righty, too. With that being said, you might not even notice, considering the type of grind on Heiji knives.

EDIT* I just saw the pic, and I think you got a lefty. Just sayin.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Tillman line knife.


----------



## pleue

Beauty! I got a nakiri from him and it's one of my favorites. Is that linden/lime wood? Looks like a similar block to mine


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

pleue said:


> Beauty! I got a nakiri from him and it's one of my favorites. Is that linden/lime wood? Looks like a similar block to mine



Yeah. He really does great work.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Some new damascus Carter's.






A Prsian neck, a wabocho, a nakiri and a gyuto.


----------



## lucabrasi

Joyless, I found the tall tip of my masashi 240 to be my least favorite aspect. Too much drag through horizontal cuts on onions. Putting a very acute edge has helped the matter, and the steel has handled it well.


----------



## AllanP

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Some new damascus Carter's.
> View attachment 29166
> View attachment 29163
> View attachment 29164
> View attachment 29165
> 
> A Prsian neck, a wabocho, a nakiri and a gyuto.



damn, his Damascus actually look really nice, they cost quite a bit too


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Bhakti Sa 8.5 in ladder damascus with spalted mango.




Rader/Asai collaboration 170mm nakiri with stainless damascus and maple burl.


----------



## Dave Martell

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Bhakti Sa 8.5 in ladder damascus with spalted mango.
> View attachment 29168
> View attachment 29167




OK whobedoobe?

Looks very Rader influenced.


----------



## brainsausage

I see some Maumasi in there to.


----------



## Dave Martell

brainsausage said:


> I see some Maumasi in there to.




Yup

He was a Rader student?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Bhakti has been apprenticing under David Lisch.


----------



## Dave Martell

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Bhakti has been apprenticing under David Lisch.




Makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Haburn

brainsausage said:


> I see some Maumasi in there to.



Yes, I believe this Western style handle began with Mareko when he was renting space at Lisch's.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Yeah that whole seattle crew has a distinct style.


----------



## Dave Martell

But did Lisch study under Rader?


----------



## chefcomesback

Dave Martell said:


> But did Lisch study under Rader?



I thought Rader had worked in David Lisch's studio and had used his Damascus briefly few years ago


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

chefcomesback said:


> I thought Rader had worked in David Lisch's studio and had used his Damascus briefly few years ago



Yes he did, I have a Rader gyuto with Lisch feather damascus. One of my favorite knives.


----------



## Lefty

I like that knife A LOT, Chuck. Very Maumasi, and that's a Damned good thing, if you ask me.

I like looking at it as a bit of a regional style that has been influenced by all of the big guys - Rader, Maumasi, Lisch, and of course Kramer. 

I want one from all of them, but only have my Rader, which is my prize piece.


----------



## Hbeernink

Lefty said:


> I like that knife A LOT, Chuck. Very Maumasi, and that's a Damned good thing, if you ask me.
> 
> I like looking at it as a bit of a regional style that has been influenced by all of the big guys - Rader, Maumasi, Lisch, and of course Kramer.
> 
> I want one from all of them, but only have my Rader, which is my prize piece.



I'll just leave this here......


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

I must confess that's one of the most beautiful Maumasi knives I've seen


----------



## marc4pt0

That man is definitely onto something. Nice score!


----------



## Godslayer

Hbeernink said:


> I'll just leave this here......



Maumasi is in my opinion one of the few makers that can challange HHH for pure beauty. That is beautiful


----------



## Hbeernink

Godslayer said:


> Maumasi is in my opinion one of the few makers that can challange HHH for pure beauty. That is beautiful



yeah, completely agree that Randy's making excellent stuff (along with his son). For example.....
that's blue #2 steel, shigefusa profile, randy jr. layered steel, african blackwood and carbon handle.



Haas gyuto by hans beernink, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

What a beauty


----------



## Godslayer

Hbeernink said:


> yeah, completely agree that Randy's making excellent stuff (along with his son). For example.....
> that's blue #2 steel, shigefusa profile, randy jr. layered steel, african blackwood and carbon handle.
> 
> 
> 
> Haas gyuto by hans beernink, on Flickr



Trade you my HHH protech lol.


----------



## Dave Martell

That's a cool ass pattern on that HHH!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

HHH blue 2 san mai 270 suji

Bloodroot blade 300mm scimitar/suji


----------



## Cheeks1989

Love that sujihiki by hhh.


----------



## Lefty

Love them all!


----------



## Lefty

Ok, so this is dumb, but I have been thinking about the Rader/Kramer/Maumasi/Lisch similarities, and just felt like it got twisted somewhere, so here goes... As far as I remember it:

Mareko and I are friends, and through his progression, I've been bugging him about everything from influence to artistry to advice on which wood to use...and from what I can recall, Mareko worked with Bob Kramer for about three years, learned a ton (including damascus), and rented space next to Dave Lisch, in Dave's school. I remember that they bounced ideas off each other, and that Dave used to do completely different handles until Mareko came along...so take it for what it's worth. The similarities are a result of Rader teaching some stuff to Dave, Dave teaching Mareko some stuff, Mareko teaching Dave about handles, edge thinness, etc, and of course Bob is there, as an influence on Maumasi's work, purely because he is a wealth of knowledge, and he apprenticed under him for three or so years.
Anyways, if you ask any of the guys in the industry, they don't tend to care so much about who taught whom, but rather with whom they bounced ideas off of, and shared their knowledge. It's basically a big knowledge exchange, which is great for all of us, because it makes everybody up their game and make a better and more incredible piece for the end user.
Ok, rant over.


----------



## Dave Martell

Lefty said:


> Ok, so this is dumb, but I have been thinking about the Rader/Kramer/Maumasi/Lisch similarities, and just felt like it got twisted somewhere, so here goes... As far as I remember it:
> 
> Mareko and I are friends, and through his progression, I've been bugging him about everything from influence to artistry to advice on which wood to use...and from what I can recall, Mareko worked with Bob Kramer for about three years, learned a ton (including damascus), and rented space next to Dave Lisch, in Dave's school. I remember that they bounced ideas off each other, and that Dave used to do completely different handles until Mareko came along...so take it for what it's worth. The similarities are a result of Rader teaching some stuff to Dave, Dave teaching Mareko some stuff, Mareko teaching Dave about handles, edge thinness, etc, and of course Bob is there, as an influence on Maumasi's work, purely because he is a wealth of knowledge, and he apprenticed under him for three or so years.
> Anyways, if you ask any of the guys in the industry, they don't tend to care so much about who taught whom, but rather with whom they bounced ideas off of, and shared their knowledge. It's basically a big knowledge exchange, which is great for all of us, because it makes everybody up their game and make a better and more incredible piece for the end user.
> Ok, rant over.





It's clear to see that these guys all influenced each other, I like it. Thanks for that info Tom.


----------



## Casaluz

Just received a Tesshu Damascus Gyuto in Blue 1 steel. It is a beautiful an unusual knife that I asked Takeshi at Aframestokyo to order a long time ago. It is a single bevel gyuto which I have not seen before. I have been using it on both vegetables and proteins and it is absolutely marvelous in its performance. I love it. Here are a couple of pics


----------



## 420layersofdank

Casaluz said:


> Just received a Tesshu Damascus Gyuto in Blue 1 steel. It is a beautiful an unusual knife that I asked Takeshi at Aframestokyo to order a long time ago. It is a single bevel gyuto which I have not seen before. I have been using it on both vegetables and proteins and it is absolutely marvelous in its performance. I love it. Here are a couple of pics



Whoa that's cool but how is that different from a Deba? And from my experiences with SB knives, I would expect major steering , no? Very curious


----------



## DamageInc

Couldn't resist Maksim's sale. I fell so completely in love with my 300mm Toyama Noborikoi Sujihiki that I just had to have a gyuto from him as well.

247mm long, 56mm tall at the heel.











Sadly, the choil is not rounded, but that's an easy fix.


----------



## marc4pt0

I came duo close to snagging one of those Toyamas myself. I've heard great things about these


----------



## Lefty

I'm doing some stuff on one of those sujis. Very nice knives.


----------



## Casaluz

I have two debas and they are thicker with taller blades and different profile for the edge, although I can see myself using it on smaller fish as I would a deba. The Tesshu has the profile of a gyuto but it is single bevel and made with the same techniques as the traditional Japanese knives. It was made by Kenichi Shiraki, the same blacksmith that does knives for both Murray Carter and Takeshi Aoki I am experimenting with it now and I am far from being as knowledgeable as many others in this forum. I do not notice major steering but cutting does feel different. I find myself inclining the blade a little for proteins as I do with the yanagiba, however, with vegetables, the flat side follows better my knuckles and the bevel releases the food very nicely. I am really happy and I am learning by using it, which is a joy. It seems it is also very easy to put a great edge in the stones.


----------



## Twistington

Martell gyuto and Toyama sujihiki.


----------



## Dave Martell

Twistington said:


> Martell gyuto and Toyama sujihiki.




Dang, look at that handle! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## panda

toyama looks a bit like watanabe


----------



## El Pescador

DamageInc said:


> Couldn't resist Maksim's sale. I fell so completely in love with my 300mm Toyama Noborikoi Sujihiki that I just had to have a gyuto from him as well.
> 
> 247mm long, 56mm tall at the heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, the choil is not rounded, but that's an easy fix.



Did the exact same thing!


----------



## ecchef

Dave Martell said:


> Dang, look at that handle! :doublethumbsup:



Dan, is that your work?!


----------



## Dave Martell

panda said:


> toyama looks a bit like watanabe




That was my very first thought.


----------



## Dave Martell

Twistington said:


> Martell gyuto





Dave Martell said:


> Dang, look at that handle! :doublethumbsup:





ecchef said:


> Dan, is that your work?!




Yes it's Dan's handle. I've been waiting to see what he would do - he's got the skillz!


----------



## Lefty

Dave Martell said:


> That was my very first thought.



I'm doing some work on one, and I thought it was like Singatirin. Beautiful knife, no matter whose works it resembles.


----------



## Lefty

Dave Martell said:


> Yes it's Dan's handle. I've been waiting to see what he would do - he's got the skillz!



It's a beauty! Dan's work is always beautiful, but this one is maybe my favourite.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Not sure if the same Toyama, but I have Ken Toyama nigiri-basami. Apparently there is an apprentice relationship going back several generations (Toyama's father was Shinichi's great grand father's apprentice), so perhaps that explains the resemblance (IIRC both from Sanjo too)?


----------



## Von blewitt

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## brainsausage

Von blewitt said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Tourne on the menu soon, I take it?


----------



## Von blewitt

brainsausage said:


> Tourne on the menu soon, I take it?


I'm kind of obliged to now


----------



## brainsausage

Von blewitt said:


> I'm kind of obliged to now



It is potato season. Well, it is in the states anyways...


----------



## marc4pt0

Tourne Broccoli stems. Yummy And pretty


----------



## mikedtran

180mm Kasumi Wakui Gyuto. Got it for an exceptional bargain at ~$100 USD shipped


----------



## TheDispossessed

First pocket knife, figured I'd start strong.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

TheDispossessed said:


> View attachment 29261
> 
> 
> First pocket knife, figured I'd start strong.



:shocked3: never thought I'd see you with a takeda lol.


----------



## TheDispossessed

I keep trying! maybe third time is the charm. I'm actually pretty impressed with this one overall so far, makes a hell of a box opener always.


tjangula said:


> :shocked3: never thought I'd see you with a takeda lol.


----------



## chinacats

TheDispossessed said:


> I keep trying! maybe third time is the charm. I'm actually pretty impressed with this one overall so far, makes a hell of a box opener always.



Does it have a locking mechanism?


----------



## TheDispossessed

chinacats said:


> Does it have a locking mechanism?



just my thumb. fingers crossed....but maybe that makes it worse.


----------



## sharptools

My 180mm Wakui came in today. Stainless clad white #2. Not a laser but performs very well. Used it to make 3 dishes for dinner tonight, finely minced a couple of onions, garlic, diced carrots, celery and zucchini. Slight patina already as you can see but core steel is pretty typical of white #2 which is not very reactive at all. The handle is ho wood with buffalo ferrule and large as mikedtran mentioned. I took a picture of it next to my 210 Gesshin Ginga for comparison. The spine is rounded all the way and choil is lightly rounded. Overall pretty good fit and finish but not at the same level as my Gesshin Ginga. I can't quite tell if the gap in handle is filled or not and may need to fill to prevent stuff from going inside.

For ~$100 shipped I don't know what more I can ask for.


----------



## Bigbadwolfen

Where did you guys get those wakui for such a bargain price?


----------



## pjotr

CleanCut.se had them for 795sek


----------



## drake

Nice Kasumi!


----------



## Zweber12

Came back from a business trip this week and 'happen to run into these two babies.' At least that is what I told my wife when I came home. Extremely happy to add two Shigefusa Kasumis to my growing collection: 270mm Sujihiki (Thanks Sam!) and 210mm Usuba:


----------



## Von blewitt

2 beauties!


----------



## brainsausage

Nice finds and nice pics.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Haha You are welcome Zweber12. I'm glad you like it!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Watanabe 270mm Honyaki mirror polished blue #2 Kensaki Sujihiki.





You can see the Hamon a bit better at this angle.





I'll have to take a family photo at some point with the 240mm gyuto, 150mm petty and 330mm kensaki yanagi.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

can you do a photo without the lighting effects? I'd like to see how fine a "mirror" finish is. I've been thinking about a honyaki for a while now...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> can you do a photo without the lighting effects? I'd like to see how fine a "mirror" finish is. I've been thinking about a honyaki for a while now...



I'll make a point to do that over the weekend, the lighting in my kitchen really casts a lot of shadows so I usually have to try and turn on the under cabinet lighting. For obvious reasons a mirror finish runs into issues with lighting due to reflections.


----------



## guyskr

Just got my birthday present from my gf's dad, a SS 210mm Heiji gyuto :knife:
sorry for the crappy photo quality of this very not crappy knife


----------



## brainsausage

tjangula said:


> I'll make a point to do that over the weekend, the lighting in my kitchen really casts a lot of shadows so I usually have to try and turn on the under cabinet lighting. For obvious reasons a mirror finish runs into issues with lighting due to reflections.



I find natural lighting is much more forgiving, especially if you're using a camera phone.


----------



## ramenlegend

from the recent ebay bonanza. I can't wait to break 80 quail with this thing on monday!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

ramenlegend said:


> from the recent ebay bonanza. I can't wait to break 80 quail with this thing on monday!



Nice!


----------



## Cheeks1989

Mert Tansu 250mm suminagashi wa sujihiki with walrus ivory.


----------



## mikedtran

Beautiful knife, really loving Mert's work more and more by the day!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

mikedtran said:


> Beautiful knife, really loving Mert's work more and more by the day!



Agreed. Beautiful.


----------



## malexthekid

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Agreed. Beautiful.



Motion passed. I am really resisting throwing money at Mert right now


----------



## knyfeknerd

Dude! sexy one by Mert! 
It means a lot that Mert is (still) a full-time working chef. He knows first hand what will and will not perform.

And ramenlegend-I cannot wait to hear how the mini K-Dawg works. I would be tempted to keep it in my pocket at all times.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Yeah Mert is the man. I'm in love with his work.


----------



## marc4pt0

I'll third this. Mert's work, and his willingness to offer nothing but first class performance (even if it's at his own cost) is top drawer. He clearly enjoys making knives, and I'm lead to believe this joy is only second to his passion of supplying fellow cooks with a tool that works exactly how he/we _want_ it to.


----------



## marc4pt0

ramenlegend said:


> Congrats on the score! I was watching these as well. Pretty dope piece to have. How's it feel having something that's part of a special heritage?


----------



## johnleebikeguy

Hey Everyone, I'm looking to purchase a Masamoto KS 240mm. I've been looking around on Ebay, Amazon, and a few other online sites, including CKTG, and JCN. All of them are either charging $340+, or out of stock. 

I came across a store on Etsy, that has one listed for $300. Has anyone here purchased from this store before? Here is the link below.


----------



## deltaplex

So I'm guessing no one has had time to place an order.


----------



## chinacats

johnleebikeguy said:


> Hey Everyone, I'm looking to purchase a Masamoto KS 240mm. I've been looking around on Ebay, Amazon, and a few other online sites, including CKTG, and JCN. All of them are either charging $340+, or out of stock.
> 
> I came across a store on Etsy, that has one listed for $300. Has anyone here purchased from this store before? Here is the link below.
> 
> 
> 
> Try Rakuten...


----------



## chiffonodd

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/subaru/item/ks3124/

KS 240 for $259.74


----------



## chinacats

Or this one for 222. I would've posted a link before but was on my phone. That said, this is a thread from a few years back about my experience with these.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Remember Masamoto KS run long. The 240 is a substantial knife


----------



## marc4pt0

This is the one knife that I've always wanted to get but just never pulled the trigger. Came so close so many times. The above mentioned thread did influence my decision a couple times. Seems like the badasss OG KS isn't what they're putting out these days. Maybe I'll stumble upon one sometime. I've always liked the profile. In fact I had gotten 2 other knives that were profiled after the KS that were both very fun to use, just too thin or too short for me.


----------



## TheDispossessed

Ah the old KS, used to sell here on BST for close to 400, now they sit on eBay for 300. I had one once, wasn't impressed by anything but it's extra length. sounds weird i know but hey.


----------



## El Pescador

TheDispossessed said:


> Ah the old KS, used to sell here on BST for close to 400, now they sit on eBay for 300. I had one once, wasn't impressed by anything but it's extra length. sounds weird i know but hey.



Got to love the shape though...sexiest shaped gyuto in my mind...


----------



## Dardeau

I loved my KS, but it didn't like the way I sharpened. It didn't stay pretty if you thin as you sharpen unless you put the sandpaper to it, and it didn't like the easily touched up microbevel. But as long as you sharpened it like it wanted to be sharpened it cut really well, and has a great length and profile. I sold mine, then it got sold again, and I haven't seen it relisted since. I'd be tempted.


----------



## TheDispossessed

El Pescador said:


> Got to love the shape though...sexiest shaped gyuto in my mind...


I also liked the supreme pointiness of it for a while but these days a more classic shig or sakai profile is what i want.


----------



## El Pescador

The tip gave it more of an "all arounder" appeal to me.


----------



## johnleebikeguy

Thanks for the input. What kind of stones were you using?


----------



## marc4pt0

Not very New, in fact I've had it for 16 years, but I just found this little nostalgic gem while cleaning out my basement post flood.
I've never used it, though it has been used. I missed Orientation because I decided to make a pit stop in Niagara Falls and enjoy a couple beers with the scenery. Figured I might not get the opportunity again. I was moving from St Louis to Montpellier and took a nice long road trip. Long because I was using a AAA Trip map. No navigation in the cars back then.

Because I missed Orientation, and I guess they ran out of knives, I got this used one. Oh well. Definitely great memories though. Funny how much has changed in such a little time span- GPS, navigation, internet, food scene and culinary trends


----------



## Godslayer

marc4pt0 said:


> Not very New, in fact I've had it for 16 years, but I just found this little nostalgic gem while cleaning out my basement post flood.
> I've never used it, though it has been used. I missed Orientation because I decided to make a pit stop in Niagara Falls and enjoy a couple beers with the scenery. Figured I might not get the opportunity again. I was moving from St Louis to Montpellier and took a nice long road trip. Long because I was using a AAA Trip map. No navigation in the cars back then.
> 
> Because I missed Orientation, and I guess they ran out of knives, I got this used one. Oh well. Definitely great memories though. Funny how much has changed in such a little time span- GPS, navigation, internet, food scene and culinary trends



You know you have to use it now, bring it to work and take it through a full day.


----------



## Corrado

After many years using high carbon stainless steel and reactive carbon Sabatiers I decided to investigate options from the other side of the Pacific, namely japanese made kitchen knives. Always been fascinated by the Samurai sword culture so this was a natural progression. 
I've bought and returned several blades, namely a 210 Richmond Laser in AS steel, 210 and 240 W#2 Gesshin Kagekiyo's so I have a fairly good idea of what these knives are about.
I've read a LOT of posts bashing the Teruyasu Fujiwara blades due to F&F issues and have seen the photos of the Western handled pass around which I think really got the ball rolling so to speak. I wanted a Wa handle so this was a non issue. The HT of the W#1 was intriguing but I wasn't willing to pay the high price from a distributor so contacted Fujiwara-san directly. 
Many have said its a crap shoot ordaining direct from Japan, that the communication is less than stellar and many feel its a risk not taking. I would agree to some extent regarding a few of the criticisms, namely the communication. It sometimes took several days to get a response. The key was to be civil, patient and explain clearly what I wanted. After 50+ emails (no joke) and 3 months of communication I finally received the knives I wanted. 
I wanted lightweight knife with a machi and an eased spine. I'm not sure if Fujiwara-san eases all his Nishiji blades now but mine were nicely smoothed and rounded so much that its hard to see the core steel. 
The first knife he made for me was over 200g so this was a non starter. The second had a 49mm heel height and 105g. He forgot I wanted a machi so made a 3rd knife and this had 44mm heel height. Even though i was looking for one gyuto I decide to take the 2nd and 3rd knives as they were significantly different in design.
The knives arrived within 3 days via Express mail, nicely packaged and presented.

I'll have custom handles installed at some point.

Top is the 105g 210 Gyuto with 49mm heel height. Cutting edge is exactly 211mm.

Bottom is the 125g 210 Gyuto with 44mm heel height. Cutting edge 210mm. This one also has a machi.









Here are the choil shots. 

49mm




44mm




Finally a photo of the nicely eased spines. Hard to see the core steel on these blades. 49mm on the left.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Some great knives and some great information on how to communicate with Fujiwara. Am curious though, did your level of customization cost you anything over his standard cost for the knives?


----------



## Corrado

Chicagohawkie said:


> Some great knives and some great information on how to communicate with Fujiwara. Am curious though, did your level of customization cost you anything over his standard cost for the knives?



No, same price.


----------



## lobby

This was a gift for my brother but just received this Tanaka ginsan from James at knives and stones. I gotta say, this is a very attractive knife and it cuts well too. 






For sure one of the best bangs for the buck out there.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Hats off to you sir! Very nice set of TFs. Enjoy.


----------



## robenco15

Awesome knives Corrado. I definitely can see myself purchasing a 240mm at some point.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

lobby said:


> This was a gift for my brother but just received this Tanaka ginsan from James at knives and stones. I gotta say, this is a very attractive knife and it cuts well too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure one of the best bangs for the buck out there.




Very nice. I really like what James is doing over at K&S. He's bringing some nice knives and great values to market.


----------



## mikedtran

Yeah love the K&S TF been debating adding one to the lineup.


----------



## vai777

j22582536 said:


> Saji Takeshi SG2 240mm Gyuto



WOW... nice collection!


----------



## vai777

Cheeks1989 said:


> First shig 275mm heel to tip sujihiki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crap picture.



nice, haven't seen one of those before


----------



## vai777

kevpenbanc said:


> Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan 300mm Takohiki



sick


----------



## vai777

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> It's been a while since I posted anything in this thread, so I guess can share few shots of custom Cris Anderson 200mm gyuto that arrived few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honyaki blade is made from W2 (not to confuse with white#2). Hamon is pretty crazy on this one, but I was too lazy to clean patina, so check Cris picture on Fb (Ferry's gyuto on the left, mine on the right).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for a less flashy handle design, so we ended up with Bog Oak and 165 years old iron spacer. With pinch grip that new handle style feels just like a normal WA handle in hand, but IMO looks much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one and Ferry's gyuto are what Cris called 'extra-heavy' models with thick spine and very aggressive tapering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I like more, the saya or the knife itself. The simple design and great execution of that saya makes me using it all the times, instead of just putting the knife on magnetic rack and throwing saya on the shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a family shot with a smaller blade that I got from Cris earlier, but haven't yet made a handle (hence no patina on it).
> 
> 
> One of the best knives I've had or tried.



INSANE!!!! does this guy have a website?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

vai777 said:


> INSANE!!!! does this guy have a website?



No, but he is on Facebook. CJA Edged Art / Scorpion Forge.


----------



## TheDispossessed

Confession:
I always check this thread if i see the last post was from Pen Tiger, Schanop or Von Blewitt
Peace!
Matteo


----------



## BJE1

A gift from a Chef for helping to open his restaurant. 240mm Kiritsuke Gyuto.


----------



## brainsausage

BJE1 said:


> A gift from a Chef for helping to open his restaurant. 240mm Kiritsuke Gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 29337
> 
> View attachment 29338



Judging by this example of good taste and generosity, I'd hazard to guess that he's running a good operation. Congrats on the knife buddy. How's it cut?


----------



## preizzo

Here is my latest buy. Akifusa with rosewooden handle. 
True laser with rounded choil and heel.


----------



## krx927

preizzo said:


> Here is my latest buy. Akifusa with rosewooden handle.
> True laser with rounded choil and heel.



Nice knife! Do I see correctly that spine is not straight but slightly concave in profile?


----------



## preizzo

Yes but just a little little bit. 
To me look and cut like a hd2 &#128516;


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Tansu Knives western gyuto. 1084/15N20 damascus. Stabilized amboyna burl handle with a brass bolster. Mert's knives just keep getting better and better. Just got it yesterday, so I haven't had time to use it enough to comment on geometry or profile.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Beautiful.


----------



## marc4pt0

I'm looking fwd to getting my Tansu back from Mert. I came very close to pulling the trigger on that on as well. Such a stunning knife


----------



## Godslayer

Takamura Uchigumo 270, after a long search I found one,arguably my most lusted after japanese blade, she is on her way and will be my new best friend


----------



## Godslayer

Godslayer said:


> Takamura Uchigumo 270, after a long search I found one,arguably my most lusted after japanese blade, she is on her way and will be my new best friend



http://postimg.org/image/6xow3o635/

Really gotta become a site supporter lol


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Nice! I saw KW had brought in a 270 gyuto and remember you alluding to it awhile back. I'm still waiting on the Suji


----------



## kevpenbanc

Tansu 270 feather damascus in 1084/15n20.
Handle is musk ferrule and end cap, dyed mammoth tooth and box elder burl with copper spacers.


----------



## El Pescador

kevpenbanc said:


> Tansu 270 feather damascus in 1084/15n20.
> Handle is musk ferrule and end cap, dyed mammoth tooth and box elder burl with copper spacers.



That is really a great looking knife.


----------



## Karnstein

Got this one through from a fellow German knife enthusiast... Watanabe 150 Blue Steel Honesuki ...most likely a severe case of overkill in my household, given the low amount of whole chicken I work with over the course of a year, but the price was just too good...


----------



## DamageInc

Karnstein said:


> Got this one through from a fellow German knife enthusiast... Watanabe 150 Blue Steel Honesuki ...most likely a severe case of overkill in my household, given the low amount of whole chicken I work with over the course of a year, but the price was just too good...



Wow, at first glance I thought that was a Toyama. Same box even.


----------



## Karnstein

DamageInc said:


> Wow, at first glance I thought that was a Toyama. Same box even.



afaik (or rather what a genuine Japanese customer at the restaurant I work at told me) the description on the box translates to "high quality/luxury kitchen knife", so it is most likely a generic box that gets used by a bunch of makers. And with Watanabe and Toyama being from the same region in Japan, it's not surprising that they look so similar on a first glance...not unlikely that they buy both their knife boxes and the handles from the same source...


----------



## Cheeks1989

Kevpenbanc I am really jealous. Beautiful knife!


----------



## kevpenbanc

Cheeks1989 said:


> Kevpenbanc I am really jealous. Beautiful knife!



It's half of a birthday present for myself, I get really old next year 
I'm waiting for Mert to get started on the other half 
Kev


----------



## ecchef

What's really old? I'm looking for a good example to spring on the wife.


----------



## kevpenbanc

ecchef said:


> What's really old? I'm looking for a good example to spring on the wife.



50


----------



## aboynamedsuita

New arrival from JNS. It arrived on Wednesday but I've been too busy to take pics: 





I have the bad habit of working thru lunch and staying in my office, and when I got the email about the 240 and 270 Kitaeji Gyutos I was glad I was right at my computer.

And a Shigefusa family photo:





270mm Kasumi Sujihiki (with clouds)
240mm Kitaeji Gyuto
150mm Kurouchi Petty
165mm Kurouchi Nakiri

The Nakiri is a user but so far the other three are collector items.


----------



## chinacats

tjangula said:


> The Nakiri is a user but so far the other three are collector items.



Dude, you gotta' use those things...it's fine to collect but they need to cut ****. Nice kitaeji btw


----------



## aboynamedsuita

chinacats said:


> Dude, you gotta' use those things...it's fine to collect but they need to cut ****. Nice kitaeji btw



I'm sure they'll see use eventually, right now I'm kinda maxed out for space in my kitchen for storage of knives (and kitchenware in general). That said there is a bit of an appeal of holding onto these for 30+ years and seeing if they appreciate in value.


----------



## Miho

Tanner

You have such an amazing collection. I'm so jealous. I want that Sujihiki so badly


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Miho said:


> Tanner
> 
> You have such an amazing collection. I'm so jealous. I want that Sujihiki so badly



Well if I'm ever looking to sell I know who to talk to . But seriously though I plan on hanging onto these, I know once Shigs are no longer made and become rarer they'll become even more coveted.


----------



## Godslayer

tjangula said:


> Well if I'm ever looking to sell I know who to talk to . But seriously though I plan on hanging onto these, I know once Shigs are no longer made and become rarer they'll become even more coveted.



Interesting idea. But his sons knives are even more loved


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Godslayer said:


> Interesting idea. But his sons knives are even more loved



That may be so, but have you seen the prices the work of Kato's father commands at JNS? Either way they'll still be very desirable knives X amount of years later.

PS - I mean X as the secret variable as in "solve for X"; not the Roman numeral, although even 10 years may add some value :idea2:


----------



## Karnstein

Was looking for a small easy to care for gyuto/chefs knive, that's not too overly expensive and can be swiftly and safely stored away if not used for my side job as a barkeeper at a small Italian restaurant. 

That 180mm chefs knife from K-Sabatier fits that description perfectly. Swedish stainless steel and G10 handle means its easy to care for, the leather saya fits very tightly and allows me to store it away without any risk of s.o getting hurt by accident. The geometry is more than decent too and the knife wasn't too expensive and looks inconspicuous enough, that I don't mind leaving it in a cabinet, w.o. fearing that it grows a pair of legs...


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Very nice looking Sabatier :thumbsup:
Probably the first K-Sab that appeals to me. And profile/saya looks exactly like my custom CA knife


----------



## spoiledbroth

I like the handle on that Sab. Kind of reminds me of the shape on the better MAC handles.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

These are the latest Gyutos I've acquired....

https://imageshack.com/i/p7owDr0Rj

210 Catcheside sanmai ladder gyuto

Haburn 240 Kurochi Gyuto - performance grind - my favorite at the moment

Haburn 240 ladder pattern damascus Gyuto. Combo S-grind for release and performance


Oh yeah, on my brand new Boardsmith crazy pattern cutting board

Mike

Not sure why it isn't letting me post directly.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Latest Slicer from HHH. Dramatic Feather pattern, ancient walrus ivory handle and Koa Saya. Extraordinary fit and finish....performs as good as it looks. Surprisingly resistant to a patina. I really like this knife.

https://imageshack.com/i/p3mFRmoQj


----------



## alterwisser

Smurfmacaw said:


> These are the latest Gyutos I've acquired....
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/p7owDr0Rj
> 
> 210 Catcheside sanmai ladder gyuto
> 
> Haburn 240 Kurochi Gyuto - performance grind - my favorite at the moment
> 
> Haburn 240 ladder pattern damascus Gyuto. Combo S-grind for release and performance
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, on my brand new Boardsmith crazy pattern cutting board
> 
> Mike
> 
> Not sure why it isn't letting me post directly.



Holy sh**


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> Not sure why it isn't letting me post directly.



I hope this works or else I'm going to look like an idiot.



Smurfmacaw said:


> These are the latest Gyutos I've acquired....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 210 Catcheside sanmai ladder gyuto
> 
> Haburn 240 Kurochi Gyuto - performance grind - my favorite at the moment
> 
> Haburn 240 ladder pattern damascus Gyuto. Combo S-grind for release and performance
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, on my brand new Boardsmith crazy pattern cutting board
> 
> Mike
> 
> Not sure why it isn't letting me post directly.





Smurfmacaw said:


> Latest Slicer from HHH. Dramatic Feather pattern, ancient walrus ivory handle and Koa Saya. Extraordinary fit and finish....performs as good as it looks. Surprisingly resistant to a patina. I really like this knife.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

tjangula said:


> I hope this works or else I'm going to look like an idiot.



YES! It worked, for future reference you need to put [ IMG ] [ /IMG ] around your picture link (delete the spaces though)


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Thanks Tanner. Will post the Shigefusa family portrait in a bit. That 240 kitaeji needs to live in San Diego.


----------



## marc4pt0

Holy schnikies, Mike! That's some stunning looking steel and wood you got there.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

:eek2: showoffs! :wink:


----------



## Smurfmacaw

https://imageshack.com/i/hlmWe7LPj


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Smurfmacaw said:


> https://imageshack.com/i/hlmWe7LPj



next


----------



## chinacats




----------



## Smurfmacaw




----------



## Smurfmacaw

Shigafusa family portrait






165mm Kitaeji Deba
165mm Kourochi Santoku (this one is going to be a gift)
185 Kitaeji Gyuto (and yes! I know the tip is missing....had a horrible knifebar accident)
210mm Kitaeji Gyuto
255mm Kitaeji Yanagiba


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Oops, forgot the nakiri....165mm kitaeji nakiri.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

and the new board


----------



## Smurfmacaw

and finally, the Dave Martell suji






it looks a little scratched because of the knife bar accident.


----------



## DamageInc

Did your knife bar come off the wall?


----------



## Smurfmacaw

DamageInc said:


> Did your knife bar come off the wall?


Yep, hit a glass of water on the way down so broke off the tip of the shig gyuto (~3/8"), the tip of the Martel suji (1/8") and then they sat in water all night (or whenever it fell). Had to remove corrosion (hence the scratches) and of course now will have to have two knives repaired. Of course it happened the night before we were going to seattle so I had to do a quick job at 0400. Lesson learned, just suck it up and use screws in the cabinets, the adhesive doodad's they sell just don't cut it.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Smurfmacaw said:


> Yep, hit a glass of water on the way down so broke off the tip of the shig gyuto (~3/8"), the tip of the Martel suji (1/8") and then they sat in water all night (or whenever it fell). Had to remove corrosion (hence the scratches) and of course now will have to have two knives repaired. Of course it happened the night before we were going to seattle so I had to do a quick job at 0400. Lesson learned, just suck it up and use screws in the cabinets, the adhesive doodad's they sell just don't cut it.



Knife Tragedy, so sorry to hear about that incident Smurf. Makes me cringe. Least you'll know who to send the Martell too.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

My wife let me buy a nice damascus petty from Ian at the Portland show to keep me from crying too much (also as a b-day present) so the pain was mitigated somewhat lol. Waiting for Jon to get back from Japan to see if he can do the repair on the shig.....(he's just up the road about an hour from me).


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Smurfmacaw said:


> Shigafusa family portrait


that's obviously a fake 210mm Shige, as the real one has a 2x times longer tang :biggrin:


----------



## Hianyiaw

I would love to get my hands on that deba :whistling:


----------



## 2010ZR1

Just arrived. Beautiful.

[URL=http://s1361.photobucket.com/user/ZR1638/media/IMG_0344_zpsa9trbqyo.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## 2010ZR1

Family shot.

[URL=http://s1361.photobucket.com/user/ZR1638/media/IMG_0354_zpskh3gavfp.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## alterwisser

2010ZR1 said:


> Family shot.
> 
> [URL=http://s1361.photobucket.com/user/ZR1638/media/IMG_0354_zpskh3gavfp.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



If that family is heading for a divorce... Let me know [emoji7][emoji12]


----------



## Cheeks1989

2010Zr1. That last Haburn is really sexy sir.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

2010ZR1 said:


> Just arrived. Beautiful.
> 
> [URL=http://s1361.photobucket.com/user/ZR1638/media/IMG_0344_zpsa9trbqyo.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Yeah, I fondled them at the show. The yanagiba is way cool in person! Nice additions to the collection. Let us know how they cut.


----------



## marc4pt0

I see I'm not the only one with a particular fondness for Ian's work. Nice collection there.


----------



## 2010ZR1

Smurfmacaw said:


> Yeah, I fondled them at the show. The yanagiba is way cool in person! Nice additions to the collection. Let us know how they cut.



So those were your fingerprints all over it?:justkidding:


----------



## Smurfmacaw

2010ZR1 said:


> So those were your fingerprints all over it?:justkidding:



Drool spots - not fingerprints. I think you beat me to the punch by about four minutes. At least I got the petty lol.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Some fine looking knives there gentlemen.


----------



## brainsausage

Smurfmacaw said:


> Shigafusa family portrait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 165mm Kitaeji Deba
> 165mm Kourochi Santoku (this one is going to be a gift)
> 185 Kitaeji Gyuto (and yes! I know the tip is missing....had a horrible knifebar accident)
> 210mm Kitaeji Gyuto
> 255mm Kitaeji Yanagiba



That's an enviable lineup my friend!

It's refreshing to see Shig's in used condition. I think some prefer to barely use his work based on lack of availabilty. Which is really a shame considering that he puts all this effort into making tools that are meant to be USED... 

But I digress.


----------



## spoiledbroth

lol stop bullying tj brainsausage :rofl2: :justkidding:


----------



## brainsausage

spoiledbroth said:


> lol stop bullying tj brainsausage :rofl2: :justkidding:



Less bullying, and more gentle suggestion

This is coming from a guy who collects 60+ year old comic books, strictly for the sake of having them... So take whatever I say with a handful of salt...


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Yes, be nice to TJ so he can sell me that 240 Kitaeji Gyuto he got from Maxim.


----------



## brainsausage

Smurfmacaw said:


> Yes, be nice to TJ so he can sell me that 240 Kitaeji Gyuto he got from Maxim.



You'll have to wait 5-10 years buddy...


----------



## spoiledbroth

brainsausage said:


> You'll have to wait 5-10 years buddy...













Well I'm kidding anyway, I'm pretty jealous of his collection :clown:


----------



## brainsausage

spoiledbroth said:


> Well I'm kidding anyway, I'm pretty jealous of his collection :clown:



People sell em all the time- Cuz they're afraid of using them...

:rofl2:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

brainsausage said:


> It's refreshing to see Shig's in used condition. I think some prefer to barely use his work based on lack of availabilty. Which is really a shame considering that he puts all this effort into making tools that are meant to be USED...
> 
> But I digress.



:whistling:


----------



## Smurfmacaw

brainsausage said:


> People sell em all the time- Cuz they're afraid of using them...
> 
> :rofl2:


That's such a shame....they cut soooooo well. My 185mm Kitaeji Gyuto was my first Japanese knife....(not sure why I was willing to pop that amount for my first Japanese knife...but hey, I'm the spendthrift in this family lol) and it broke my heart to see the tip broken off. Now, after repairs, I'll have the most nimble Shig Gyuto around!!

All my knives are functional art. I even slice with the Haburn damascus and the HHH feather damascus at least once per week. If it don't work then I don't want it. I think the guys that make these silly pieces of steel really, deep down, would rather give it to someone that will use it than sell it to some dummy with more money than brains who'll never use it. Not sure where I really fit in that spectrum but if I have a knife, you can rest assured it will be used.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> :whistling:



Sooo, that means you'll sell me the 240???? :doublethumbsup:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> All my knives are functional art. I even slice with the Haburn damascus and the HHH feather damascus at least once per week. If it don't work then I don't want it. I think the guys that make these silly pieces of steel really, deep down, would rather give it to someone that will use it than sell it to some dummy with more money than brains who'll never use it. Not sure where I really fit in that spectrum but if I have a knife, you can rest assured it will be used.



Well at least I'm not a dummy as I certainly don't have more money than brains lol. I'm pretty much tapped out for the foreseeable future when I consider the next couple rehandles planned and my custom mag block. Have a couple knives (Takamura Suji, ZK LE2) backordered that I hope arrive in due course.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> Well at least I'm not a dummy as I certainly don't have more money than brains lol. I'm pretty much tapped out for the foreseeable future when I consider the next couple rehandles planned and my custom mag block. Have a couple knives (Takamura Suji, ZK LE2) backordered that I hope arrive in due course.


Man Tanner,

think how many knives you could give a PRIMO handle to if you just sell me the Shig!!! (make sure you SOLIDLY mount the knife block......) Just kidding - sort of on the shig part. Lol

Mike


----------



## 2010ZR1

Another family shot.

[URL=http://s1361.photobucket.com/user/ZR1638/media/IMG_0370_zps5dzvu9ce.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Hianyiaw

Nice set of ealys. So a set of haburns and another of ealys what is next:ubersexy:


----------



## ggg16902002

a set of Hinouras..


----------



## Anton

ggg16902002 said:


> a set of Hinouras..



WOW

Gotta get some handles for these.... asap


----------



## schanop

Aa aa aawesome. That is quite a collection of four, man.



ggg16902002 said:


> a set of Hinouras..


----------



## Cheeks1989

Well you win sir that set is crazy.


----------



## Anton

There is a "crazier" set out there, but this is right behind it 

Use them well


----------



## Hianyiaw

ggg16902002 said:


> a set of Hinouras..



Wowzas!! Absolutely stunning is all I can say.


----------



## marc4pt0

Some _very_ attractive family photos here as of late


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Just opened the package and found this inside. Haburn petty with redwood burl handle and chevron ladder Damascus blade. Yes it's sharp, that is a drop of blood in one of the pictures. Sorry about the crappy iphone photos, I'll try to get some more quality photos after work. The good photo of the knife is Ian's, my photography will never match his.


----------



## spoiledbroth

classy handle on the haburn petty! very nice. looks... octagonal?


----------



## Smurfmacaw

spoiledbroth said:


> classy handle on the haburn petty! very nice. looks... octagonal?




It's a modified oval. Top and first two side facets like an octagonal and then oval on the bottom. I really quite like this shape a lot, very comfortable in the hand.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

The Haburns welcome Junior the Petty knife.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> that is a drop of blood in one of the pictures



That's a forever knife, you've now officially bonded


----------



## marc4pt0

Another handsome family photo! Geez, I need to step up my game next year!


----------



## XooMG

You guys and your crazy damascus stuff...it's hard to post anything mundane after that.

But here's a neat one...Robin Dalman 150mm mini-gyuto. What it lacks in damascus, it makes up for in geometry:


----------



## rdor

for whatever it's worth, your photography is always excellent! (knives are nice, too)


----------



## kevpenbanc

XooMG said:


> You guys and your crazy damascus stuff...it's hard to post anything mundane after that.
> 
> But here's a neat one...Robin Dalman 150mm mini-gyuto. What it lacks in damascus, it makes up for in geometry:



What's the height on that blade ?


----------



## XooMG

kevpenbanc said:


> What's the height on that blade ?


I think it's 43mm over the heel, or thereabouts. Very useful height for the blade length.


----------



## kevpenbanc

XooMG said:


> I think it's 43mm over the heel, or thereabouts. Very useful height for the blade length.



Thanks for that.


----------



## XooMG

rdor said:


> for whatever it's worth, your photography is always excellent! (knives are nice, too)


Thanks! I wish I had more time for photos. Luckily the knife has a pretty cool shape and finish, so I can take random unplanned shots and it'll still look interesting.


----------



## AllanP

XooMG said:


> You guys and your crazy damascus stuff...it's hard to post anything mundane after that.
> 
> But here's a neat one...Robin Dalman 150mm mini-gyuto. What it lacks in damascus, it makes up for in geometry:



Damn, I can't wait to try the geometry when I get the passaround knife

how are you liking the grind


----------



## chinacats

That Dalman choil shot reminds me of a well behaved Takeda. How's it cut?


----------



## brainsausage

chinacats said:


> That Dalman choil shot reminds me of a well behaved Takeda. How's it cut?



I was thinking the same(on both accounts).


----------



## Karnstein

@xoomgThat one looks quite interesting, what kind of steel did he use for the blade ?


----------



## RDalman

Karnstein said:


> @xoomgThat one looks quite interesting, what kind of steel did he use for the blade ?



Hope I'm not breaking rules by answering that one. It's Aeb-l, 63 hrc.


----------



## XooMG

AllanP said:


> Damn, I can't wait to try the geometry when I get the passaround knife
> 
> how are you liking the grind





chinacats said:


> That Dalman choil shot reminds me of a well behaved Takeda. How's it cut?


I have not had enough time to give it a workout, but initial impressions are very good. The hollow with a ~1cm bevel is reminiscent of Takeda, but the overall blade is more complex and refined. Another feature I didn't photograph is the extremely thin tip. Thinner than anything else I've used except for my Cris Anderson knife.

Should be a lot of fun to play with.


----------



## eugen_onegin

Have a TF Nashiji and Maboroshi both 180mm gyutos with an upgraded handle. Murray Carter apprentice paring. and just ordered a Takeda Nakiri.


----------



## XooMG

I don't want to spam the same knife, but was able to get a couple minutes with my camera tonight and decided to take a pic of the tip thickness. I didn't succeed at showing the thickness very well, but made a few relatively pretty pictures.

The knife on bottom is a Sakai Yusuke "extra thin" 210mm gyuto in white #2. Top is the Dalman tester.





Robin told me he sent me one with a "less extreme" tip, but I wouldn't call it chubby.


----------



## cclin

Mutsumi Hinoura Tsuchime AS 240mm gyuto. Aogami Super, stainless steel-clad.


----------



## spoiledbroth

wow sweet grind on the mutsumi hinoura but even more I like the tsuchime finish very understated.

amazing I wonder how old he is, this is the junior Hinoura correct?


----------



## JBroida

he's a couple years older than me... 33-34 i think


----------



## spoiledbroth

well no idea how any of them cut but anything with that Hinoura name attached to it sure is nice to look at. Really impressive!


----------



## shownomarci

Custom made Banno Bunka by a Hungarian bladesmith Angelero (knives):
52100 steel (62HRC @ the edge)
Brazilian Rosewood handle with ebony wood ferrule
Sapele Mahogany saya with ebony wood pin


----------



## spoiledbroth

that's a hot knife alright


----------



## preizzo

My last buy from JCK :
Hiromoto vg 10 Damascus steel, sukenari zdp 240 mm, misono dragon &#128009; and takeda gyuto 240mm 
The others are hiromoto honyaki, mizuno blue hontaren, tanaka r2, masamoto KS, sukenari vg 10. 
All of them are gyutos 240 mm length.


----------



## 2010ZR1

I got this HHH nakiri.


----------



## Lefty

Middleton 8" Chef. Beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## HHH Knives

XooMG said:


> You guys and your crazy damascus stuff...it's hard to post anything mundane after that.
> 
> But here's a neat one...Robin Dalman 150mm mini-gyuto. What it lacks in damascus, it makes up for in geometry:



OK so that heel photo has me wanting to try something similar.. Hows it cut?


----------



## HHH Knives

2010ZR1 said:


> I got this HHH nakiri.
> 
> View attachment 29476
> 
> 
> View attachment 29477



I may be a little Bias. But that one is a beauty! and has the "IT" factor for me. Glad to see it found a new home!


----------



## chinacats

Lefty said:


> Middleton 8" Chef. Beautiful craftsmanship.




Beautiful knife Lefty, love the profile (and the finger rest).


----------



## Lefty

chinacats said:


> Beautiful knife Lefty, love the profile (and the finger rest).



Q's work is surprisingly awesome. Surprisingly, because nobody talks about him around here. The handle is Rader-comfy, and it performs really well, after initial "tests".

And in response to Randy's question for XoomG - Dalman Knives are pure performers. Robin figured it out very, very quickly.


----------



## marc4pt0

My buddy did a couple stages down in South Carolina and mentioned a lot of the cooks and chefs were making stabs at is knives saying that Middleton were the only knives they buy and are the best you can get. I don't mention this in a negative way, I just found it funny. I've heard of his work but have never used one.


----------



## Lefty

marc4pt0 said:


> My buddy did a couple stages down in South Carolina and mentioned a lot of the cooks and chefs were making stabs at is knives saying that Middleton were the only knives they buy and are the best you can get. I don't mention this in a negative way, I just found it funny. I've heard of his work but have never used one.



He's a got a huge following there, of course. Send me an email and we can discuss it more, if you're interested.


----------



## alterwisser

Lefty said:


> Middleton 8" Chef. Beautiful craftsmanship.



Blade looks great, love that finger rest. What's the handle material? It looks like he doesn't use wood usually, no?


----------



## Smurfmacaw

XooMG said:


> You guys and your crazy damascus stuff...it's hard to post anything mundane after that.
> 
> But here's a neat one...Robin Dalman 150mm mini-gyuto. What it lacks in damascus, it makes up for in geometry:



I dunno, the geometry is cool enough to compel me to order one in 270mm. Should be here in December. Price is pretty darned good too.


----------



## chinacats

Just posted this in another thread, but can't resist putting it here. Not much competition to what's been posted lately but I really like Tanaka knives and this one is new.

This thing is very nice...decent ho/horn handle, 270 x 55, 200g and has a very nice edge OOB. The knife (just like the last Tanaka I owned) had no noticeable oddities with the grind and is what I consider an outstanding value...I paid ~$150 w/shipping The spine and choil will need some work but knew I'd be doing that before I placed the order.


----------



## spoiledbroth

I couldnt resist asking about it again. Is that 55mm at the heel? That seems like a pretty slender knife, that's about how tall my 240 is give or take 1mm!


----------



## chinacats

Yep, 55 which is exactly the same height my Tanaka 240 (blue 2) was and I do like a tall knife. That said, I don't feel like this is too short or that I would necessarily want it to be taller...just seems to feel right. I've been using 240's almost exclusively and this knife does not feel large at all and I measured it right @ 270.


----------



## mkriggen

chinacats said:


> Just posted this in another thread, but can't resist putting it here. Not much competition to what's been posted lately but I really like Tanaka knives and this one is new.
> 
> This thing is very nice...decent ho/horn handle, 270 x 55, 200g and has a very nice edge OOB. The knife (just like the last Tanaka I owned) had no noticeable oddities with the grind and is what I consider an outstanding value...I paid ~$150 w/shipping The spine and choil will need some work but knew I'd be doing that before I placed the order.



I agree. I've done a couple of knives for siblings using his nashiji gin3 blades. They're a little rough OOB, but a little thinning and softening up on the edges and they turn into great performers. I'm fairly impressed with their Gin3 steel also. Sharpens easily and seems to hold an edge well.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## mkriggen

cclin said:


> Mutsumi Hinoura Tsuchime AS 240mm gyuto. Aogami Super, stainless steel-clad.



Nice Charles, I've been looking at these for a while, but haven't heard anything about them. You've gotta let us know how you find the cutting.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## BJE1

I really like the look of that one nice pick up.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I would also like to hear your thoughts Charles, a tsuchime blade is missing from my knives so am possibly interested in getting one, being a Hinoura is a plus too


----------



## HomeCook

cclin said:


> Mutsumi Hinoura Tsuchime AS 240mm gyuto. Aogami Super, stainless steel-clad.



Bernal Cutlery?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

HomeCook said:


> Bernal Cutlery?



Buttermilk Supply.

http://www.buttermilksupply.com/shop/knives/hinoura-tsuchime-as-gyuto-240mm//


----------



## tward369

Masami Asai Powdered Metal SG2 240MM Gyuto

Made by Asai. It has a beautiful blade, with a strong distal taper and the balance going towards the blade. I've taken a few pictures to show how the light refracts differently off the Damascus at various angles.


----------



## spoiledbroth

I like that damascus pattern on the Asai blade. very interesting

BUT WHERE'S THE CHOIL SHOT?!?!?


----------



## tward369

I'll be sure to add a choil shot this weekend!


----------



## Karnstein

Arrived today... 270 Tanaka Ginsan Gyuto from MetalMaster....












And along with my 240 Tanaka from James (K&S), with its lovely semi-custom brass&bubinga handle:






Sorry for the bad pictures, but I'm only using a LG G2 smartphone and the weather/lighting was not that great today...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Karnstein said:


> Sorry for the bad pictures, but I'm only using a LG G2 smartphone and the weather/lighting was not that great today...



Nice heel shot, nonetheless.


----------



## Andrew

Karnstein said:


> Arrived today... 270 Tanaka Ginsan Gyuto from MetalMaster....



I really like that brass and bubinga handle, it's a clear step up from the basic handle but not over the top... (like I find some!)


----------



## cclin

mkriggen said:


> Nice Charles, I've been looking at these for a while, but haven't heard anything about them. You've gotta let us know how you find the cutting.
> 
> Be well,
> Mikey





tjangula said:


> I would also like to hear your thoughts Charles, a tsuchime blade is missing from my knives so am possibly interested in getting one, being a Hinoura is a plus too


Here are some of my thoughts for about a week of home-cook used. my Mutsumi Hinoura gyuto Heel to Tip Length 245mm, 52mm high at the heel, weighs 210 grams. both spine & Choil are eased. come with very nice Ebony D-shape handle.
OOTB edge sharpness was kind of mediocre; However, after sharpening with IKARASHI Natural stone(2~3k) then touch up on 1 micron Diamond spray, it cuts superior!! for those who don't familiar with wide bevel knife, you have to sharpening whole bevel from Shinogi line to very edge, not just 1~2mm above the edge. 
The thin edge I put on it holding up very well, no microchip so far. Very good heat treatment!
the geometry is pronounced Shinogi line with small/lower wide bevel, similar to Takeda & Heiji. Good food release & I experienced no wedging with onion, cabbage & carrot. not yet to try on extra large, hard vegs such as pumpkin, butter squash....


----------



## preizzo

Two last arrive in my house 
Tanaka blue 2 240 mm gyuto 
Tamahagane san 240 mm gyuto


----------



## spoiledbroth

Is the tamahagane a gift for somebody?


----------



## preizzo

No 
I want it to give it a try 
I like the handle, it s really comfortable after many hours of work &#128516;


----------



## spoiledbroth

I have wondered about those knives, let us know what you think. I had suspected vg-10 but it is interesting to know they're vg-5. I have seen them around online at quite a good price.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I wish it was the "real" tamahagane


----------



## Godslayer

tjangula said:


> I wish it was the "real" tamahagane



Is it worth it, I was looking at some cktg and tosho sell. It's cool, but is it worth a k for a petty, 2+ for a full size gyuto


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Ya I was liking the Nakiri at Tosho, a wootz blade would be pretty cool too. They'd look great on the wall of fame next to my Kitaeji Gyuto :happymug:


----------



## XooMG

Godslayer said:


> Is it worth it, I was looking at some cktg and tosho sell. It's cool, but is it worth a k for a petty, 2+ for a full size gyuto


it's fine, but you don't buy it for performance.


----------



## kenind

Smurfmacaw said:


>



is that HHH brand? its really pretty! can I know how much does the knife cost?


----------



## Hianyiaw

Yea that's one of Randy's beautiful feather dammy suji.


----------



## mark76

Wow! That's wicked!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

And it cuts as good as it looks. Fit and finish is second to none.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

kenind said:


> is that HHH brand? its really pretty! can I know how much does the knife cost?



Best way is to send a PM or message to Randy and ask him.

PM: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=544

Website contact page: http://hhhcustomknives.com/contact/


----------



## eugen_onegin

Very cool damascus pattern on that one! Also very interesting, the design on that cutting board is very cool. Where did you snatch that one up from?


----------



## Smurfmacaw

eugen_onegin said:


> Very cool damascus pattern on that one! Also very interesting, the design on that cutting board is very cool. Where did you snatch that one up from?


The board came from Boardsmith - he has a subforum here on KKF. Great service and the prices are very reasonable for the quality you get. So far I'd recommend them to anyone. It's called the Crazy Board.


----------



## LeperoftheFaith

Harner Mini Gyuto


----------



## tward369

tward369 said:


> Masami Asai Powdered Metal SG2 240MM Gyuto
> 
> Made by Asai. It has a beautiful blade, with a strong distal taper and the balance going towards the blade. I've taken a few pictures to show how the light refracts differently off the Damascus at various angles.



As promised, choil shot






and distal taper


----------



## spoiledbroth

wow beauty!


----------



## Karnstein

For now that one picture has to do, but I will try to snap a few better ones tomorrow during daylight hours....

Solingen, the knife-making city of Germany lies in the vicinity of my hometown (~10 miles, as the crow flies) and while I missed the more interesting "knife makers fair" earlier this year, I managed to attend the "Knives, spoons and scissor"-market last Saturday. Most of the stuff sold there isn't much of a interest for a serious (or maybe snobby) knife geek, but the location is kind of cool -it's hosted in a Museum that once was a drop forge factory for scissors - and if one searches a bit, there are some gems to be found. For example Guede is there every year and sell stuff with a great discount, that often can't be matched by online vendors... 

So what did I take home with me?

- A small cheese knife made by Herder, company known for thinly grind blades and shoddy quality control (handle F&F can sometimes be abysmal)..got a flawless one with a olive wood handle as Christmas gift for my stepfather, who is not a knife geek but loves red wine...
- A butter/breakfast knife with a shape that's called "buckels" (hump/hunch). Blade is run of the mill German stainless, handle is made from grenadilla wood
- And of course if there's a Guede booth, there is the mother of all bread knifes for sale... I went for one with a nicely grained olive wood handle...paid 136, official street price is ~170


----------



## SousVideLoca

Nice to see a Gude in the wild!


----------



## Karnstein

SousVideLoca said:


> Nice to see a Gude in the wild!



Think they are some kind of rare breed. Not a lot of vendors outside of Germany selling them and I guess most knive geeks steer away from anything that reeks of standard Molly steel on principle. Then the length is overkill for smaller households, or those that prefer buying rolls instead of bread.

I'm curious how many of these knives guede sell in Germany... Should have asked them, they are a small family owned company and the owners were at the fair too. Don't think they sell tons of them, the vibe I got from most of the average private consumers was that it is too big or that they buy most of their bread already sliced from the bakery or at the supermarket.

Got a big crusty loaf in my bag, going to try to tape some slicing action with my phone when I'm back home from university.


----------



## spoiledbroth

well they certainly win for the ballingest bread knife on the market... ironwood handle, 300 layer damascus carbon blade, 320mm on the edge. I think it's a bit of an insane length for a bk, but I'm not working with alot of artisinal bread at the moment. The only places I can find this online it's going for about 4k when I convert to CAD... Not sure if currency converter broken...


----------



## eugen_onegin

Picked up a Takeda Nakiri on the forum. Definitely one of the sharpest knives in my kitchen. The iron cladding is rusting a little faster then I expected but just like every new knife I'll have to learn it's peculiarities.


----------



## soigne_west

My two most recent buys after someone stole all my knives

Hiromoto SLD Honesuki
New bag!!


----------



## Lefty

I have the same Honesuki, and love it. We eat a lot of chicken at the firehall....


----------



## SousVideLoca

> after someone stole all my knives


There's a special place in hell....


----------



## Karnstein

spoiledbroth said:


> well they certainly win for the ballingest bread knife on the market... ironwood handle, 300 layer damascus carbon blade, 320mm on the edge. I think it's a bit of an insane length for a bk, but I'm not working with alot of artisinal bread at the moment. The only places I can find this online it's going for about 4k when I convert to CAD... Not sure if currency converter broken...



Nope, it isn't...it sells here in Germany for more than 4k too... steel is called wild damascus here in Germany, made by a a smith called Marcus Balbach... incl. fancy variations using metorite, steel from tank gun or air-fighter gun barrels...and one that uses steel from the ww2 battleship Tirpitz (sister ship of the infamous Bismarck).

Think anything beyond the ~26-27cm of a tojiro ITK bread knife or a victorinox wavy bread knife, would be something I wouldn't call a sensible length for most households. So yes, 32cm is mostly likely pure overkill, unless one fancies big crusty breads with a ton of nuts in it... I do eat those once in a while, but I could easily let the bakery slice it with a bread-cutting machine. So I could have done fine without it, but since I left the realm of sensible collection size long time ago... Started with the idea of collecting the usual 3 knives collection + maybe a nakiri and now I'm past a dozen knifes. And compared with buying gyuto no 2-5, getting a huge bread knife was one of my more sensible purchases in the past few months. :laugh: 

As promised I did a short video... audio isn't that great, just taped it with my smart phone on a tripod and ran the video through the VLC player on my PC to convert it to a more upload friendly size...oh and I hope my English isn't too bad either:

[video=youtube;W7BdgcqFqRU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7BdgcqFqRU[/video]


----------



## SousVideLoca

Haha, holy crap! When you cut into that dark bread (missed the name), it sounded like someone starting a ******* motorcycle!


----------



## Karnstein

The baker calls it -for reasons unknown to me- Elsässer (after the French Region Alsace), it has a dark crust and there are pistachio, walnuts, hazelnuts, sunflower and pumkin seeds in the dough. While I could use a gyuto to slice the sweet bread, that dark crusty bread is the perfect target for a bread knife with an aggressive bite...

And as a glimpse into the bakery tells, they sell a lot of crusty bread to wreak havoc on with the Guede: https://baeckersuepke.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/schaufenster2.jpg ...pure paradise for people who like bread, pretty unique place too in terms of their store concept compared to most other bakeries in Germany nowadays.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Nice video, there's been a lot on the forums about bread knives recently. That's a big bread knife too, but lengthwise the 360mm Misono is the winner, although the Misono has a lot of flex and the Gude looks stiffer. Also is that one of the Japanese beckoning cat figurines in the background, I gotta get one of those.


----------



## schanop

Karnstein said:


> Nope, it isn't...it sells here in Germany for more than 4k too... steel is called wild damascus here in Germany, made by a a smith called Marcus Balbach... incl. fancy variations using metorite, steel from tank gun or air-fighter gun barrels...and one that uses steel from the ww2 battleship Tirpitz (sister ship of the infamous Bismarck).
> 
> Think anything beyond the ~26-27cm of a tojiro ITK bread knife or a victorinox wavy bread knife, would be something I wouldn't call a sensible length for most households. So yes, 32cm is mostly likely pure overkill, unless one fancies big crusty breads with a ton of nuts in it... I do eat those once in a while, but I could easily let the bakery slice it with a bread-cutting machine. So I could have done fine without it, but since I left the realm of sensible collection size long time ago... Started with the idea of collecting the usual 3 knives collection + maybe a nakiri and now I'm past a dozen knifes. And compared with buying gyuto no 2-5, getting a huge bread knife was one of my more sensible purchases in the past few months. :laugh:
> 
> As promised I did a short video... audio isn't that great, just taped it with my smart phone on a tripod and ran the video through the VLC player on my PC to convert it to a more upload friendly size...oh and I hope my English isn't too bad either:
> 
> [video=youtube;W7BdgcqFqRU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7BdgcqFqRU[/video]



Awesome, thank for the video. I have been looking at Gude bread knife again for the past few weeks after starting to bake sourdough at home. I think I should pull a trigger on one.


----------



## Karnstein

tjangula said:


> Nice video, there's been a lot on the forums about bread knives recently. That's a big bread knife too, but lengthwise the 360mm Misono is the winner, although the Misono has a lot of flex and the Gude looks stiffer. Also is that one of the Japanese beckoning cat figurines in the background, I gotta get one of those.



The Guede is stiff for sure... the real blade length measured on a straight line from tip to heel is a bit more than 30cm on mine. Weight is 378g and thickness at the spine is 4mm at the bolster, >3mm at the middle of the blade length and tapers down to ~2.3mm at the point where the spin starts to curve down towards the tip. If one holds the knife on both ends and then tries to bend the blade, the only part that flexes under pressure are those last few centimeters behind the tip. The majority of the blade length stays stiff like a guy who popped a box of viagra before going into a table dance bar... 

And yes, that one of those beckoning cats in the background, mother got it as a lucky charm from a work colleague when she remarried last year... runs on a battery to keep the arm winking, but we stopped replacing it after the second time the battery ran dry. :biggrin:


----------



## Hianyiaw

Well that's definitely a monster bread slayer for sure!


----------



## Zagica

My new baby, Yoshida Hamono ZDP 189 bunka.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Shigehiro Kasumi Gyuto 240mm.







Spine showing distal taper:


----------



## preizzo

Nice fotos buddy &#128516;


----------



## Krakorak

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Shigehiro Kasumi Gyuto 240mm.
> 
> View attachment 29576
> 
> 
> View attachment 29577
> 
> 
> Spine showing distal taper:
> View attachment 29578



I would be really glad to hear about your impressions! You are a lucky guy, yesterday when I looked at them, they were almost all out of stock...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

My stab (non pun intended) at the world of bread knives  Zwilling Kramer Euroline SG-2 Damascus 10" bread knife:





Here it is next to my cheap Henckels 200mm and 360mm Misono Wa Conversion:





The Misono is still a WIP, the tang has a goofy curve I'll have to file flat unless I want it to look like one of those Shun "Alton's Angles" knives:







Karnstein said:


> The Guede is stiff for sure... the real blade length measured on a straight line from tip to heel is a bit more than 30cm on mine. Weight is 378g and thickness at the spine is 4mm at the bolster, >3mm at the middle of the blade length and tapers down to ~2.3mm at the point where the spin starts to curve down towards the tip. If one holds the knife on both ends and then tries to bend the blade, the only part that flexes under pressure are those last few centimeters behind the tip. The majority of the blade length stays stiff like a guy who popped a box of viagra before going into a table dance bar...



Ya the Misono is only like 1.8-2.0mm and pretty constant, probably needs more Viagra lol. The blade and wa-handle weigh a tad over 130g, but it hasn't been filled with epoxy yet.


----------



## Godslayer

tjangula said:


> My stab (non pun intended) at the world of bread knives  Zwilling Kramer Euroline SG-2 Damascus 10" bread knife:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is next to my cheap Henckels 200mm and 360mm Misono Wa Conversion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Misono is still a WIP, the tang has a goofy curve I'll have to file flat unless I want it to look like one of those Shun "Alton's Angles" knives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya the Misono is only like 1.8-2.0mm and pretty constant, probably needs more Viagra lol. The blade and wa-handle weigh a tad over 130g, but it hasn't been filled with epoxy yet.



What has been seen can not be unseen.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Godslayer said:


> What has been seen can not be unseen.



I'm not sure I follow I tried to ensure I removed all NSFW stuff from the pictures . If you're wondering about the epicurean cutting board I decided to get a couple in order to have something lower maintenance than hinoki or the BoardSMITH and Boos but better than poly I also have.


----------



## CoqaVin

I think he means the Alton's angle knives?


----------



## brainsausage

I'd ask how they cut, but I'm well aware of your hoarding tendencies&#128536;


----------



## brainsausage

CoqaVin said:


> I think he means the Alton's angle knives?



+1


----------



## Godslayer

brainsausage said:


> +1



You are indeed right, I don't understand those knives, I am sure they would lead to carpel tunnel or some other horrible crippling lifelong injury. Not to mention the mental trama of being bullied at work for using them.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Godslayer said:


> You are indeed right, I don't understand those knives, I am sure they would lead to carpel tunnel or some other horrible crippling lifelong injury. Not to mention the mental trama of being bullied at work for using them.



When I was looking for the picture I read it was because he wanted to use a sheep's foot parer on a cutting board and have knuckle clearance :scratchhead: :idea2:, with Shun making gimmicky knives it seems like a match made in heaven. 



> Take one celebrity chef, add the expertise of KAI's blade smiths, stir, and you've got a unique, new series of knivesAlton's Angles.
> 
> The Food Network's Alton Brown loved the sheep's foot blade shape on the original Shun Vegetable Knife, but he had trouble using it because his knuckles kept hitting the cutting board. So he asked Kershaw for a modificationa small angle that would let him both firmly grasp the knife and fully contact the cutting board.
> 
> It worked. In fact, it worked so well that now there are eight Alton's Angles blades. Not only does the design keep knuckles off the cutting board, but the natural curve created between the blade and the user's arm also makes controlling the blade even easier and more precise.








brainsausage said:


> I'd ask how they cut, but I'm well aware of your hoarding tendencies[emoji8]


Touché, although I will be using these ones. Once the Misono is done I want to do a comparison review and also see how clean they cut a soft/hard loaf, leave crumbs, treat a (sacrifice) cutting board, etc.


----------



## marc4pt0

tjangula said:


> Zwilling Kramer Euroline SG-2 Damascus 10" bread knife:




That's one of the nicest Damascus patterns I've seen in this line so far. And I've always liked the profile of this bread knife. This one and the 52100 Carbon version are both very handsome in my opinion.

Funny seeing bread knives popping up. When I was hanging out in Chef Michel Richard's Citronelle his Chef de Cuisine only used Victorinox bread knives ( I was told he would buy several at a time). He'd use these bread knives for everything. I mean Everything. I suppose it was his answer to a "universal knife" as he was constantly on the move through every station.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

marc4pt0 said:


> That's one of the nicest Damascus patterns I've seen in this line so far. And I've always liked the profile of this bread knife. This one and the 52100 Carbon version are both very handsome in my opinion.
> 
> Funny seeing bread knives popping up. When I was hanging out in Chef Michel Richard's Citronelle his Chef de Cuisine only used Victorinox bread knives ( I was told he would buy several at a time). He'd use these bread knives for everything. I mean Everything. I suppose it was his answer to a "universal knife" as he was constantly on the move through every station.



Yes I feel fortunate to have gotten a nice(er) one, the other side is alright too. Some of the other Damascus ZKs I've encountered don't have as much of a defined chevron pattern.

I also like the profile (slight arc shape), although one factor I was unsure of is knuckle clearance not as much as I've seen in the pics of a Tojiro ITK but more than some other BKs, I think it'll be okay due to the arc profile. I'm hoping that with SG-2 steel it'll stay sharp for quite some time.


----------



## marc4pt0

I have the Shun Meiji Kramer bread knife, got it like 3 years ago. Also Sg-2 and cuts amazingly well. Like so well that I'm always impressed by it, by a bread knife...


----------



## Badgertooth

Karnstein said:


> Arrived today... 270 Tanaka Ginsan Gyuto from MetalMaster....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And along with my 240 Tanaka from James (K&S), with its lovely semi-custom brass&bubinga handle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pictures, but I'm only using a LG G2 smartphone and the weather/lighting was not that great today...



Be prepared for the K&S blue to become your favourite knife. What is the Ginsan like?


----------



## daddy yo yo

tjangula said:


> My stab (non pun intended) at the world of bread knives  Zwilling Kramer Euroline SG-2 Damascus 10" bread knife:


This one makes me want to buy such a knife too, even though I am not into bread knives and my wife and I do not even eat bread...


----------



## spoiledbroth

The teeth on that euroline sg2 bread knife are pretty interesting. Any difference between that pattern and something similar to a mac bk tjangula?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

spoiledbroth said:


> The teeth on that euroline sg2 bread knife are pretty interesting. Any difference between that pattern and something similar to a mac bk tjangula?



They are sort of the inverted cycloid shape which I believe would be similar but in a pattern of "two small, one large, two small, "

Not sure if this is a Kramer or Zwilling thing; I thought I read that Zwilling used this on some of their knives so if the outer (larger) ones get dull or beat up on a board the inner ones would still be sharp?


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Dang Tanner,

that's an impressive bread knife. Have to agree with daddy yo yo, almost makes me want one.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I got a ballin' bread knife because I have a credit to use up and it's looking like the ZK LE2 for cheap isn't gonna work out anymore

EDIT
also thinking of the ZK Meiji Parer and 52100 Chefs knife for the remainder


----------



## spoiledbroth

tjangula said:


> They are sort of the inverted cycloid shape which I believe would be similar but in a pattern of "two small, one large, two small, "
> 
> Not sure if this is a Kramer or Zwilling thing; I thought I read that Zwilling used this on some of their knives so if the outer (larger) ones get dull or beat up on a board the inner ones would still be sharp?



ah that makes sense. I wonder if that will lead to fewer accordion bread slices... I guess with the R2 you dont have to worry about that for a while but it'd be interesting to know if one design is superior.


----------



## SousVideLoca

Smurfmacaw said:


> Dang Tanner,
> 
> that's an impressive bread knife. Have to agree with daddy yo yo, almost makes me want one.


Same. Then I saw the price and died a little inside.


----------



## joyless

wow, this one is so much thinner than what i got about 2ish years ago. it required so much thinning, that i bought a belt grinder



Karnstein said:


> Arrived today... 270 Tanaka Ginsan Gyuto from MetalMaster....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And along with my 240 Tanaka from James (K&S), with its lovely semi-custom brass&bubinga handle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pictures, but I'm only using a LG G2 smartphone and the weather/lighting was not that great today...


----------



## Von blewitt

I'm just gonna leave this here :doublethumbsup:



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Godslayer

Von blewitt said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here :doublethumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




Amazing..... I am guessing thats a bill burke suji, stunning work, amazing finish, easily a god tier knife. Keep up the good work sir. :ubersexy: :ggodjob:


----------



## Von blewitt

Yes it is, there is a dragons breath Gyuto following in a few weeks fingers crossed


----------



## Godslayer

Von blewitt said:


> Yes it is, there is a dragons breath Gyuto following in a few weeks fingers crossed



Nice, I should probably email him and get on the wait list, whats two years if thats the end result


----------



## Cheeks1989

Beautiful Huw!


----------



## brainsausage

Von blewitt said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here :doublethumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I call first dibs on the pass around&#129300;&#128526;


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I like it! :knife:
Handle looks to be made from the horn of a unicorn


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Nice knife...first Unicorn Horn handle I've ever seen!


----------



## malexthekid

Von blewitt said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here :doublethumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



That is amazing. I'm not normally the biggest fan of bill burke's sheeps horn (i hope that is right) but that is perfect.


----------



## Hianyiaw

Nice Burke blade. Really wish I could afford one in the near future and get into the wait list.


----------



## Anton

Beautiful Huw
Nothing like the proper Burke, nothing


----------



## Casaluz

Came in a couple of days ago: Carter Muteki Gyuto in white steel laminated with stainless steel. Arizona Desert Ironwood handle, 206 mm, 165 grams, blade width: 49 mm and blade thickness: 1.7 mm with distal taper. Here are some views:


----------



## Casaluz

A single Bevel Gyuto: Blade Length (from the tip to the machi); 8 1/4 inch (210mm) Handle Length; 5 3/8 inch (136mm) Total Length; 13 7/8 inch (352mm) Knife weight is 6.1oz. The heel part of the spine width is 3mm (1/8 inch) wide. The width from the heel to the spine; 42mm (1 3/4 inch) Handle; Ho (Japanese magnolia) octagonal shaped water buffalo horn bolster BLADE; TESSHU Damascus blue I steel blade (single bevel). This is, from my limited understanding, a highly unusual knife in the sense that is a gyuto but also truly single bevel. I have been using it for a few weeks and I love it. It is particularly wonderful to use on proteins like grilled steaks but I use it for vegetables as well (onions, tomatoes, etc). Here are some pictures:


----------



## Godslayer

Casaluz said:


> A single Bevel Gyuto: Blade Length (from the tip to the machi); 8 1/4 inch (210mm) Handle Length; 5 3/8 inch (136mm) Total Length; 13 7/8 inch (352mm) Knife weight is 6.1oz. The heel part of the spine width is 3mm (1/8 inch) wide. The width from the heel to the spine; 42mm (1 3/4 inch) Handle; Ho (Japanese magnolia) octagonal shaped water buffalo horn bolster BLADE; TESSHU Damascus blue I steel blade (single bevel). This is, from my limited understanding, a highly unusual knife in the sense that is a gyuto but also truly single bevel. I have been using it for a few weeks and I love it. It is particularly wonderful to use on proteins like grilled steaks but I use it for vegetables as well (onions, tomatoes, etc). Here are some pictures:



That's super cool


----------



## mikedtran

Casaluz said:


> A single Bevel Gyuto: Blade Length (from the tip to the machi); 8 1/4 inch (210mm) Handle Length; 5 3/8 inch (136mm) Total Length; 13 7/8 inch (352mm) Knife weight is 6.1oz. The heel part of the spine width is 3mm (1/8 inch) wide. The width from the heel to the spine; 42mm (1 3/4 inch) Handle; Ho (Japanese magnolia) octagonal shaped water buffalo horn bolster BLADE; TESSHU Damascus blue I steel blade (single bevel). This is, from my limited understanding, a highly unusual knife in the sense that is a gyuto but also truly single bevel. I have been using it for a few weeks and I love it. It is particularly wonderful to use on proteins like grilled steaks but I use it for vegetables as well (onions, tomatoes, etc). Here are some pictures:



Who is the maker of this very interesting blade?


----------



## Casaluz

mikedtran said:


> Who is the maker of this very interesting blade?



The knife was made by Mr. Kenichi Shiraki and sharpened by Mr. Kazumi Kawakita. It is my understanding that Mr. Shiraki is also the bladesmith that makes the single bevel knives for Carter Cutlery, although this one is sold under the brand name TESSHU of Takeshi Aoki San at aframestokyo


----------



## lobby

got my marko thinned and refinished, so it feels like a new knife!






240mm 
ks profile
52100
amboyna burl/nickle/buffalo


----------



## spoiledbroth

Casaluz said:


> The knife was made by Mr. Kenichi Shiraki and sharpened by Mr. Kazumi Kawakita. It is my understanding that Mr. Shiraki is also the bladesmith that makes the single bevel knives for Carter Cutlery, although this one is sold under the brand name TESSHU of Takeshi Aoki San at aframestokyo



this is really interesting information. I would love to know your thoughts on the knife especially if you use it for more than slicing... Lots of people have said that a single bevel gyuto would be pointless but I'm pretty curious. I'm assuming this is the kind of sb knife you'd want to microbevel or even make a hamaguriba

also the muteki posted above is so THIN! Are all of his knives like that? I have never been tremendously interested in Carter's work.


----------



## XooMG

spoiledbroth said:


> also the muteki posted above is so THIN! Are all of his knives like that? I have never been tremendously interested in Carter's work.


There's a bit of a range. I should have taken choil shots before I thinned a couple. My Muteki was very thin overall but not really behind the edge. The small Carter was on the thicker side overall, and my bigger Carter has a thick spine at the heel but is otherwise pretty thin.

Thinned Muteki:





Thinned smaller Carter:





Out-of-box bigger Carter (sorry for double photo, was comparing techniques):


----------



## marc4pt0

If the Carter currently on BST is the anniversary one like the one I have, it's Very thin on the edge. Cuts amazingly well, even after the edge starts to dull a bit through use. Food release is spot on and frankly of all the knives I bought in 2013 this is one of the very few I've held on to still.


----------



## Anton

lobby said:


> got my marko thinned and refinished, so it feels like a new knife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240mm
> ks profile
> 52100
> amboyna burl/nickle/buffalo



Beautiful 
Nice work as always @marko


----------



## Karnstein

Bit of a teaser, but I don't want to totally spoil the surprise for some of my fellow Germans, who read both this board and Messerforum.net...






Small hint: It is from Sweden... :biggrin:


----------



## marc4pt0

^^ this kid is on Fire!


----------



## alterwisser

marc4pt0 said:


> ^^ this kid is on Fire!



It sure looks like it. Can't wait for mine!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Karnstein said:


> Bit of a teaser, but I don't want to totally spoil the surprise for some of my fellow Germans, who read both this board and Messerforum.net...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small hint: It is from Sweden... :biggrin:



Just got an email and my 270 will be ready in 3 or 4 weeks! I'm really psyched. I really like the looks of Robin's work.


----------



## XooMG

Hey that picture concept looks familiar!


----------



## Karnstein

XooMG said:


> Hey that picture concept looks familiar!


It surely does... Was too good of an idea to highlight the fine tip not to borrow it and also served as a nice hint regarding the maker of the knife.


----------



## easy13

Just got back from a trip through London/Barcelona/Paris/Copenhagen. I ate my fair share of amazing food from top tier restaurants to markets and street vendors but also wanted to pick up a knife or cooking tool per country as a reminder of the trip. I Had limited space in the suitcase and wasn't going to break the bank on an item unless it was special and native to the country. Heres a recap with pics

*LONDON * - Great city but a bust knife wise. Went to one knife shop - Japanese Knife Co, that had decent stuff, nothing any of us hasn't seen before and with the crappy exchange rate there was no reason to make a purchase. Flea markets were filled w/ great vintage spoons, serving/carving sets and gigantic antique cleavers but not a chef knife in sight.

*BARCELONA * - Another amazing city and the quality of the seafood and of course their cured meats was unbelievable, but knife wise more folding knife country and flea markets were a bust minus old spoons. Picked up a nice Jose Exposito folder from Ganiveteria Roca and pocketed a Ferran Adria branded table knife while eating at his Brothers restaurant that I may file off serration and sharpen up into a parer









*PARIS* - Pulled into Paris the night of the attacks and laid low in our apartment the first day. The whole culinary scene is incredible as expected but top on my list was hitting up E Dehillerin - the legendary 190 year old shop. This place is insane, kid in a candy shop good, stacks of different Sabs of all types in bins, copper pots galore, everything you want and good prices to match (Euro exchange rate not bad on US dollar). With my limited suitcase space I had to contain myself and take space into mind but came out with a nice haul for just around $200 US. These knives aren't the most amazing stunners but at the price and depth of variety at your hands this place is a must. All of these are classics that will be part of my collection for a long time

- Oyster Knife
- House Brand Carbon Nogent Parer
- House Brand Shorty Chef Knife (Gift for friend)
- 8 inch House Brand Carbon Fillet 
- 10 Inch K Sab Slicer 
- 10 Inch House Brand Carbon Chef 
- Nogent Spatula 





*COPENHAGEN* - Only had a long day layover here and a reservation to eat at Relae so my time was limited. Came across a nice shop in the Torvehallerne Market  with some quality stuff from Japanese makers we are all familiar with, but nothing worth the price/packing hassle. Came across an Asian store that sold woks, utensils, teas, some low priced singled beveled traditional knives with crappy handles, picked up a Chinese duck carving knife (not Nordic at all, but always wanted one) and a pair of scissors for around $20 US, went on to have an amazing tasting menu at Relae and headed back to the US


----------



## alterwisser

easy13 said:


> *PARIS* - Pulled into Paris the night of the attacks and laid low in our apartment the first day. The whole culinary scene is incredible as expected but top on my list was hitting up E Dehillerin - the legendary 190 year old shop. This place is insane, kid in a candy shop good, stacks of different Sabs of all types in bins, copper pots galore, everything you want and good prices to match (Euro exchange rate not bad on US dollar). With my limited suitcase space I had to contain myself and take space into mind but came out with a nice haul for just around $200 US. These knives aren't the most amazing stunners but at the price and depth of variety at your hands this place is a must. All of these are classics that will be part of my collection for a long time
> 
> - Oyster Knife
> - House Brand Carbon Nogent Parer
> - House Brand Shorty Chef Knife (Gift for friend)
> - 8 inch House Brand Carbon Fillet
> - 10 Inch K Sab Slicer
> - 10 Inch House Brand Carbon Chef
> - Nogent Spatula



That's quite a haul, awesome!


----------



## marc4pt0

easy13 said:


> ...and pocketed a Ferran Adria branded table knife while eating at his Brothers restaurant...




So you're that guy, eh?

:eyebrow:

Of course I'm not much of a saint either, so I really cant "judge"


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Just got my Wakui (240mm stainless clad white 2) Suji back from Dave M. who installed a Mickey Hana handle on it ... really dig the work and the knife now that it has a proper handle.






Mickeys sub forum has much better pics ....

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/25050-A-Mikey-Handled-Wakui-Suji

TjA


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Thx to Chinacats for catching my pathetic spelling error ... "Mickey" - should have been Mikey! Sorry Mikey please don't let this stop you from making me more handles!


----------



## Dave Martell

Yo Mick!


----------



## inzite

First pickup about a week ago! Hiromoto Honyaki Santoku.



DSC05542 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



DSC05524 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



DSC05551 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



DSC05575 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



DSC05597 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tward369

Shigefusa Kitaeji 240mm Gyuto- really enjoying this, cuts like a dream


----------



## mikedtran

Unbelievably sexy knife!


----------



## 2010ZR1

I did not realize how nice these knives are. They feel wonderful in hand. Signed boxes.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## schanop

That's cool. Was that 120k each or for both?


----------



## mikedtran

I was going to be happy with a Kasumi Shig, but now Kitaeji-Shig-Fever is in full effect...


----------



## jimbob

I must say its one fad that hasn't faded in my time on the forums. Definitely regret letting a few go!


----------



## schanop

jimbob said:


> I must say its one fad that hasn't faded in my time on the forums. Definitely regret letting a few go!



Ha ha, thank again for the beautiful usuba, jimbob.


----------



## Anton

jimbob said:


> I must say its one fad that hasn't faded in my time on the forums. Definitely regret letting a few go!



My sentiments exactly


----------



## 2010ZR1

Got my knife from Tanner that went to Mikey for a rehandle. From this post: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...tsuke-Gyuto?highlight=Honyaki+Kiritsuke+Gyuto




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## aboynamedsuita

The honyaki K-Gyuto looks much better with a custom handle compared to the standard handle, and those two Shig Kitaeji if you ever want to sell one, Smurfmacaw will gladly take one off your hands, then maybe he'll stop asking for mine lol


----------



## Newbflat

Curious... Are Kitaeji and kasumi Shig's ground the same? Are they in a sense the same knives just with different cladding?

Bill


----------



## TheDispossessed

AFAIK yes, but attempts at comparison would likely almost always show a difference simply as the knives are handmade. As a side note hinoura-San says in no uncertain terms in the spring hammer film that his pattern welded knives have the same cutting performance it's just aesthetics. He's a badass, he's like 'I make them like this just to show you I can' basically.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Newbflat said:


> Curious... Are Kitaeji and kasumi Shig's ground the same? Are they in a sense the same knives just with different cladding?
> 
> Bill



I've also heard the Kitaeji is less reactive. Perhaps the Kasumi with clouds is in between. Here's a comparison between a KU and Kitaeji if it is of interest:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ing-to-understand-Shigefusa-finish-variations


----------



## Smurfmacaw

It's from Japan so it must be good right?


----------



## Godslayer

Smurfmacaw said:


> It's from Japan so it must be good right?



What could it be. That is the mystery.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

Just picked this up the other day.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/25136-Anybody-read-Kanji


----------



## TheDispossessed

Godslayer said:


> What could it be. That is the mystery.


It's probably a sperm whale knife.


----------



## Von blewitt

I love packages from So's dad


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Godslayer said:


> What could it be. That is the mystery.



The attached thumbnail is called Kato.jpg so I can say with a reasonable degree of certainty that it isn't a Shigefusa Kitaeji 240mm gyuto


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> The attached thumbnail is called Kato.jpg so I can say with a reasonable degree of certainty that it isn't a Shigefusa Kitaeji 240mm gyuto



Lol, give the man a prize....at least, I'm pretty sure that is what it is. I should have my 185 (more like 175 now  ) shig back tomorrow or the next day so I can compare the two.


----------



## spoiledbroth

TheDispossessed said:


> It's probably a sperm whale knife.



i laughed.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Ok, Pictures in a day or so... but I think this is the best performing knife out of the box I've ever had. Picked it up after work and used it to break down some onions and my thumb. Went through the onion so effortlessly I didn't even notice my thumb until the blood started spurting out....SUPERB performer. The site specifically states this the thick version so wow. My wife just rolled her eyes and asked me if I wanted her to stitch it up but it didn't need it that bad......Now I can't wait to get my hands on one of Maksim's super duper special models....might be the next collectible for me. Pretty reactive though...right up there with a shig but not quite......


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Or maybe human blood is a good patina starter....god knows I bled enough lol.


----------



## Zweber12

2010ZR1 said:


> I did not realize how nice these knives are. They feel wonderful in hand. Signed boxes.



Amazingly beautiful; very nice pictures. I got a 150mm petty with saya and similar box. Still drooling over it every time I use it..


----------



## Casaluz

spoiledbroth said:


> this is really interesting information. I would love to know your thoughts on the knife especially if you use it for more than slicing... Lots of people have said that a single bevel gyuto would be pointless but I'm pretty curious. I'm assuming this is the kind of sb knife you'd want to microbevel or even make a hamaguriba
> 
> also the muteki posted above is so THIN! Are all of his knives like that? I have never been tremendously interested in Carter's work.



Regarding the single bevel gyuto, my thoughts are uneducated in comparison to those of many in this forum that could provide a more informative opinion for you, however, I can tell you that I very much like the knife aesthetically and performance wise. I am a fan of single bevels and the single bevel gyuto is an interesting combination. if I am cooking a meal that combines a lot of chopping and slicing (e.g. a beef bourguignon) I use this gyuto for both, although it excels at slicing as you would expect. I have not used it on a fish, but I imagine that it could use it in different tasks there as well. I chose this knife because I am a fan of single bevels, and although it requires to adapt your cutting technique to accommodate for it in comparison with double bevels, for me it is a source of joy. 

Regarding the Carter, it is indeed very thin and over time I have become a big fan of his knives to the point that I currently own 4 from Carter cutlery: this Muteki Gyuto, a Nakiri, a Funayuki, and a Yanagiba. I find them all superb. Before the Muteki, the Nakiri is probably the knife that I use most often at home and I have to say that I would sell almost all of my other knives before the Carters, with two exceptions, my Tesshu Damascus Blue steel II Yanagiba 300mm and my Gesshin Kagero Yo-Gyuto Powdered Steel 240 mm. The Carters are very easy to sharpen, hold the edge for a long time and are beautifully balanced and finished


----------



## Karnstein

230 Dalman Gyuto along with a 210 Shibata Kotetsu that arrived today.


----------



## marc4pt0

Seeing a few of these show up in the wild lately. I'll say this about Robin's work- if you like the feeling of how a larger, thicker spined, heavier gyuto falls through food, and you also like the "speed" and "ease" of how a laser wisps through food, you will certainly like a Dalman Gyuto. 
His knives start off with a thick spine over the heel but rapidly taper into a Super thin tip. His knives are also super light, almost worrisome light, as in you become concerned whether this knife can actually cut or not. But then you throw it up against carrots, onion, celery, peppers, squash, mushrooms and you very quickly realize that this knife is a lean, mean cutting machine. Then you discover yourself saying "best Damn $350(ish) I ever spent on a knife". 

I say 350ish as I'm not too sure what he charges now. I was fortunate enough to score one of his k-tip gyutos with his cocobolo "western D-handle" and a 230 gyuto much like the one posted above. I'd post pictures but I keep forgetting. I will say that these 2 knives have been my daily drivers at work the last couple weeks and there's _ nothing_ they can't handle. 

I say this somewhat often which most likely just discredits me every time but... if you're thinking about getting on Robin's list, do it. You won't regret it. My man XooMG I'd one of the harsher critics I've met here and I respect his opinion. If this man is impressed it really says something.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> Ok, Pictures in a day or so... but I think this is the best performing knife out of the box I've ever had. Picked it up after work and used it to break down some onions and my thumb. Went through the onion so effortlessly I didn't even notice my thumb until the blood started spurting out....SUPERB performer. The site specifically states this the thick version so wow. My wife just rolled her eyes and asked me if I wanted her to stitch it up but it didn't need it that bad......*Now I can't wait to get my hands on one of Maksim's super duper special models....might be the next collectible for me.* Pretty reactive though...right up there with a shig but not quite......



So I guess I can add a 240 Kato workhorse from JNS to the xmas shopping list?


----------



## Doug

I'm guessing something Heiji


----------



## Doug

Whoops wrong post


----------



## eugen_onegin

Karnstein said:


> 230 Dalman Gyuto along with a 210 Shibata Kotetsu that arrived today.



Sweet Kotetsu. That looks like the Bunka profile. How does it perform? I'm really considering purchasing this one for a holiday gift. The chef typically uses a pinch grip which I think would work well because I believe the choil is rounded and finished to fit nice in the hand.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> So I guess I can add a 240 Kato workhorse from JNS to the xmas shopping list?



Never thought I'd say it but it cuts better than my shig's.....insane!


----------



## brainsausage

tjangula said:


> So I guess I can add a 240 Kato workhorse from JNS to the xmas shopping list?



Good luck with that one. Unless Maxim has a secret stash he's holding onto. Suckers are getting scarce, and it doesn't help that other sites are pushing up demand for his non-Maximized blades...


----------



## jimbob

Man that dalman looks slick. A bit ks ish tip wise.


----------



## XooMG

marc4pt0 said:


> I say this somewhat often which most likely just discredits me every time but... if you're thinking about getting on Robin's list, do it. You won't regret it. My man XooMG I'd one of the harsher critics I've met here and I respect his opinion. If this man is impressed it really says something.


Thanks, but I think I'm sometimes just as prone to cognitive biases as anyone else, and this might be an example. I've been occasionally advocating a geometry somewhat similar to what Robin does, and so it's easy to get excited when a maker takes it seriously and starts exploring that space. That's one reason I have been reserved with my feedback.

Robin's testers, passarounds, and early customs were pretty varied, but it seems he's settling into more consistent modes. Still, it may be wise to check with him to ensure the geometry he uses (shinogi height/thickness, tip thickness, etc.) is in line with what the customer is seeking.


----------



## Karnstein

marc4pt0 said:


> Seeing a few of these show up in the wild lately. I'll say this about Robin's work- if you like the feeling of how a larger, thicker spined, heavier gyuto falls through food, and you also like the "speed" and "ease" of how a laser wisps through food, you will certainly like a Dalman Gyuto.
> His knives start off with a thick spine over the heel but rapidly taper into a Super thin tip. His knives are also super light, almost worrisome light, as in you become concerned whether this knife can actually cut or not. But then you throw it up against carrots, onion, celery, peppers, squash, mushrooms and you very quickly realize that this knife is a lean, mean cutting machine. Then you discover yourself saying "best Damn $350(ish) I ever spent on a knife".
> 
> I say 350ish as I'm not too sure what he charges now. I was fortunate enough to score one of his k-tip gyutos with his cocobolo "western D-handle" and a 230 gyuto much like the one posted above. I'd post pictures but I keep forgetting. I will say that these 2 knives have been my daily drivers at work the last couple weeks and there's _ nothing_ they can't handle.



I got pretty much the one remaining blade from his last batch before he raised his prices a bit. I paid 2300SEK, the next batch will be 3k SEK but you get a saya along with the knife. Initial impression either price would be money well spent. 

And yeah, those are really light blades...






Handle weight is ~45g, which means that 230mm long blade only weight ~90 grams... and for that weight the blade is quite stiff, due to the wicked taper. It does have some flex behind the tip, but way less than one would expect.



eugen_onegin said:


> Sweet Kotetsu. That looks like the Bunka profile. How does it perform? I'm really considering purchasing this one for a holiday gift. The chef typically uses a pinch grip which I think would work well because I believe the choil is rounded and finished to fit nice in the hand.



Well, I would call it a Wa-Kiritsuke/k-tip gyuto...the 180 Kotetsu bunka has more height than the 210 gyuto. Knife weights 125g, tip is thin and the knife goes through onions like butter. Can't say much more about it. Picked it up from my neighbors during a short break at work and used the remaining time before the restaurant opened again to prep some onions for the guys in the kitchen (I'm only the barkeeper).


----------



## Krassi

hii!

cant wait to test Karnstein's Dalman tomorrow  there will be tons of vegetables sacrificed on the wooden boos altar 
we ll have a "little knife-nerd-gathering" and i guess around 50-60 bad ass knifes and my 7 jnats for comparison, and of course a nice case of beer ..also for comparison 

i am glad i jumped on the "dalmanlist" soon enough and will get mine before Christmas.. (plus a 150mm Petty is also in the list)

Dalman also makes a slimmer 210mm "Gyotohiki Version" and i have ordered this one with a cool rendeerhorn bolster..
and it will also come with this nice saya.

Still for the price it was a instant "shut up and take my money" decision  .. well actually no decision at all ..

Best regards, daniel


----------



## Cheeks1989

First Kato 210mm


----------



## Godslayer

Cheeks1989 said:


> First Kato 210mm



Classic


----------



## spoiledbroth

I have been admiring karnstein's dalman every time I check this thread... Looks really good!!


----------



## Karnstein

spoiledbroth said:


> I have been admiring karnstein's dalman every time I check this thread... Looks really good!!



thanks, given that krassi owns a DSLR and I just recently bought a mirrorless camera, I expect to update the thread with some better pictures on Sunday or Monday. Incl. one with a decent choil shot...

Until then this is as best as it gets shooting with a smartphone and crappy weather outside:


----------



## Vladimir




----------



## bkultra

Beautiful Shig, and rare to see a 240mm western


----------



## Vladimir

Yes 240, it's excellent knife !!! 
3.5 years waiting ))


----------



## marc4pt0

HMMMMMMMM!!!!

I'd like to know what you think, and how it compares to wa-handle Shig. I had a 210 and a 240 wa Shig, and both performed fantastic but the 210 wasn't long enough for me and the 240 was too short at the heel for me. So I wonder how a western handle 240 Shig would feel, for me.


----------



## bkultra

marc4pt0 said:


> 240 was too short at the heel for me.



My 240 wa is 52.2mm at the heel... How tall do you prefer?


----------



## Vladimir

yes it is 47mm (it is very convenient), as me explained, this can vary from 45-52mm for Western shigefusa 240, it depends on the mood of the master Iizuka))


----------



## schanop

marc4pt0 said:


> HMMMMMMMM!!!!
> 
> I'd like to know what you think, and how it compares to wa-handle Shig. I had a 210 and a 240 wa Shig, and both performed fantastic but the 210 wasn't long enough for me and the 240 was too short at the heel for me. So I wonder how a western handle 240 Shig would feel, for me.



My kitaeji wa was 51-52, kasumi yo was 53-54. Current kitaeji yo is 53. But I have also seen James' kitaeji wa at 47-48 and kasumi wa at 50.


----------



## drake

love that handle


----------



## marc4pt0

Both 240's I've used (one a kasumi which was mine, another a Kitaeji) were sub 50mm. I've seen photos where they look bigger, and have read they can be taller, but I've yet to see them in person. And most of what I see online are on the shorter side.


----------



## soigne_west

To be quite frank with y'all... Its intimidating as heck to post my sub $200 knives here. I can't relate at all to $800 knives.


----------



## brainsausage

soigne_west said:


> To be quite frank with y'all... Its intimidating as heck to post my sub $200 knives here. I can't relate at all to $800 knives.



I can. I can relate all over that western Shig if given half a chance.


----------



## brainsausage

marc4pt0 said:


> Both 240's I've used (one a kasumi which was mine, another a Kitaeji) were sub 50mm. I've seen photos where they look bigger, and have read they can be taller, but I've yet to see them in person. And most of what I see online are on the shorter side.



I'll try to remember to measure my 240 Kasumi at some point- but I swear it was around 51mm...


----------



## TheDispossessed

Kato 210
Actually super into the handle. Here's my JNS model for comparison. The new one is actually slimmer in every way then the 'workhorse' but is a solid 2-3mm taller.













cheers
matteo


----------



## Hianyiaw

Where's the other kato from


----------



## spoiledbroth

brainsausage said:


> I can. I can relate all over that western Shig if given half a chance.


LOL


----------



## marc4pt0

Crappy celly pics warning


----------



## bkultra

Does the top knife in that picture have a very heavy convex blade or is it the lighting? Either way its/they are beautiful.


----------



## AllanP

bkultra said:


> Does the top knife in that picture have a very heavy convex blade or is it the lighting? Either way its/they are beautiful.



I think it's more like a heavy concave, some one posted a choil shot a couple of pages back


----------



## Hianyiaw

The top one should be one of his practice knives. The bottom one is what he is offering currently. And I do like what I see


----------



## drake

Interesting grind.


----------



## spoiledbroth

i thought dalman did "s" grind where (my understanding is) the convexity on the faces of the knife is largely replaced by "hollow" (singular concavity) which terminates slightly before the edge of the knife allowing for greater edge stability while maintaining an overall "laser" measurement dead center in the face of the blade, and sometimes even affording for quite a thick spine to top it off.

/beer


----------



## marc4pt0

The k-tip is one of his original passaround knives, and the gyuto is of his recent run. I really like the gyuto as it plays like a larger knife, even though it's every bit a featherweight. It's thick spine, great grind and amazing distal taper makes it perform like a monster, but without the extra weight.

I've had these guys for a month now and have to say that I'm really digging them.

I bought these two because I was VERY much curious about this style of grind. I've often wondered if this style would work, and I got pretty excited when i saw Robin doing it. Admittedly my original concept didn't take it to the length that Robin has, and would certainly have failed. But Robin has added a LOT of blending and convex to it and by golly it ***** works!

As for heel height, I was too curious about the grind to let that stop me. But I did tell him if he ever gets to a 240 with 54ish heel height I'd be all over it


----------



## Karnstein

New camera, another try on getting a decent choil shot picture from my Dalman:


----------



## Zweber12

I picked this one up today, weighing in at 102 grams and 150mm:







Family reunion, with its 62 gram, 135mm kitaeji brother:


----------



## jimbob

Refined beauty


----------



## schanop

Nice, very nice. Which son do you prefer? I let go most of my Shig double bevel wa, and keep a set of yo shig for gyuto, petty, and suji feeling that shig yo handle really fit my hand.



Zweber12 said:


> I picked this one up today, weighing in at 102 grams and 150mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family reunion, with its 62 gram, 135mm kitaeji brother:


----------



## Hianyiaw

Nice score!


----------



## Zweber12

schanop said:


> Nice, very nice. Which son do you prefer? I let go most of my Shig double bevel wa, and keep a set of yo shig for gyuto, petty, and suji feeling that shig yo handle really fit my hand.



I'll still have to put the new petty through its paces, though I feel the heavier weight will help with the control of the blade.


----------



## drake

Nice pick up.


----------



## derek1ee

Just picked up some knives from EE I purchased during its Cyber Monday sale...

Yoshikane Tsuchime Nakiri 165mm
Yoshikane Tamamoku Yanagiba 270mm
Yoshikane Tsuchime Gyuto 210mm
Mutsumi Hinoura Paring 85mm


----------



## brainsausage

Zweber12 said:


> I picked this one up today, weighing in at 102 grams and 150mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family reunion, with its 62 gram, 135mm kitaeji brother:



I have a similar Yoshikane petty. One of my faves.


----------



## j22582536

My recent purchase...Takamura uchigumo 240 gyuto and Kato 240 gyuto





Here is my current Kato family


----------



## aboynamedsuita

j22582536 said:


> My recent purchase...Takamura uchigumo 240 gyuto and Kato 240 gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my current Kato family



Nice knives, those Katos look right at home on the latch wood board. I'm getting my Uchigumo gyuto rehandled at some point along with the petty.


----------



## j22582536

tjangula said:


> Nice knives, those Katos look right at home on the latch wood board. I'm getting my Uchigumo gyuto rehandled at some point along with the petty.



Thx, where are you planning to get knives rehandled? I got a kitaeji suji from maksim earlier and Dan will be putting on a handle for me.


----------



## drake

Nice Takamura!


----------



## Badgertooth

j22582536 said:


> My recent purchase...Takamura uchigumo 240 gyuto and Kato 240 gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my current Kato family



Hawt!


----------



## Godslayer

j22582536 said:


> My recent purchase...Takamura uchigumo 240 gyuto and Kato 240 gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice I have a 270 uchigumo, glad to see a few pop up on the forum lately, killer gyuto, I love how the Damascus ends long before the tang. &#128525;


----------



## j22582536

> Nice I have a 270 uchigumo, glad to see a few pop up on the forum lately, killer gyuto, I love how the Damascus ends long before the tang. &#128525;



Yeah, I really like uchigumo too, it is my second favorite damascus, right behind shigefusa kitaeji


----------



## schanop

After two weeks' wait, my new Güde bread sword has arrived, with Güde band aid even.


----------



## TheDispossessed

Beautiful! I for one think nothing looks better than those simple ho wood handles on the Katos. I also really like the exposed machi on the 210.


j22582536 said:


> My recent purchase...Takamura uchigumo 240 gyuto and Kato 240 gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my current Kato family


----------



## aboynamedsuita

j22582536 said:


> Thx, where are you planning to get knives rehandled? I got a kitaeji suji from maksim earlier and Dan will be putting on a handle for me.



I'm having Dave Martell do mine along with a couple others, there was a sale on his rehandle coupons recently in his subforum http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ck-Friday-Cyber-Monday-Re-Handle-Blowout-Sale!

He actually rehandled the same knife recently, you can see it in his western rehandle gallery, I think it turned out pretty damn good http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/150-Gallery-Western-Re-Handles?p=383870#post383870



Godslayer said:


> j22582536 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice I have a 270 uchigumo, glad to see a few pop up on the forum lately, killer gyuto, I love how the Damascus ends long before the tang. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on the Damascus, looks like several of us Canadians all have Uchigumo :knife:
Click to expand...


----------



## spoiledbroth

What's the deal with the damascus Kato knife? I've never seen anyone but Mark stock these things, are they pretty much the same as his (non workhorse) knife just clad in a bit of damascus? also how come nobody calls them yoshiaki fujiwara? (undying affection for the green hornet?)


----------



## Godslayer

spoiledbroth said:


> What's the deal with the damascus Kato knife? I've never seen anyone but Mark stock these things, are they pretty much the same as his (non workhorse) knife just clad in a bit of damascus? also how come nobody calls them yoshiaki fujiwara? (undying affection for the green hornet?)



Tosho has had them


----------



## j22582536

spoiledbroth said:


> What's the deal with the damascus Kato knife? I've never seen anyone but Mark stock these things, are they pretty much the same as his (non workhorse) knife just clad in a bit of damascus? also how come nobody calls them yoshiaki fujiwara? (undying affection for the green hornet?)



I got the damascus one from Mark a while ago. The profiles are pretty much the same except the weight, damascus one is 270g while the non-damascus is only 215g.


----------



## TheDispossessed

j22582536 said:


> I got the damascus one from Mark a while ago. The profiles are pretty much the same except the weight, damascus one is 270g while the non-damascus is only 215g.



that handle probably adds some weight.


----------



## spoiledbroth

^ ololol

I noticed Mark switched woodworkers. Apropos of nothing I suppose.

He also said that the damascus Kato was w2... I had always been under the impression that Kato was one of those makers who doesn't talk steel, but I suppose I don't really research things so far out of my price range.

Anyway, nice family pic!


----------



## DamageInc

spoiledbroth said:


> ^ ololol
> 
> I noticed Mark switched woodworkers. Apropos of nothing I suppose.
> 
> He also said that the damascus Kato was w2... I had always been under the impression that Kato was one of those makers who doesn't talk steel, but I suppose I don't really research things so far out of my price range.
> 
> Anyway, nice family pic!



Only the JNS Workhorse is mystery steel. Every Kato I've seen other than workhorse has been white steel.


----------



## Newbflat

Well not new but renewed and a new life. This is my Hiro-shiro 240mm gyuto that I bought, sharpened and told myself i would thin it and sharpen it 99-1. 
















To make a long story short it went into storage for a few years with a number of knives and stayed there until about 6 months ago. Last weekend I brought out the heavy artillery (Pink brick, Beston 500, Bester 1200, Rika, and generic Honyama), thinned the right hand convex side quite a bit but leaving a shinogi-ish line. Then I put a tiny bevel on the dead flat back. 

The first round of sharpening was a bit too low and it didn't survive basic dinner prep without some edge failure. I steepend the tiny bevel a bit and it's all good now. It's about a 95-5 I suspect as I had to work the back a bit more than I wanted. I might go for a round two thinning in a few weeks depending on how I feel and when I spend 30 min getting the darn dish out of both sides of the Pink Brick. It's enough to make you buy diamonds. :scared4:

I have a 270mm Hiro-Shiro that will get the same treatment at some point. I just love these knives. I think the 270 will go for a Wa conversion at some point. 

It is exceedingly sharp at the moment as that Honyama puts such a super aggressive yet very fine edge on white#2 ... This is what carbon steel is all about. 

Anyways.. Not new but in a sense new to me, Again. 

Bill


----------



## spoiledbroth

dude thats one of the retro knives no? I don't want to be a ******** but why 99-1??


----------



## Newbflat

Retro?... Not sure what you mean. He did make the blades in the 80s but it's not something that is unheard of now. 

Just trying to get as close to a single bevel in a gyuto as I can. It's very easy to sharpen and the edge is very thin. It only steers a little but it's easily dealt with. When you look at the grind on the blade it seams natural for this knife.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Newbflat said:


> Retro?... Not sure what you mean. He did make the blades in the 80s but it's not something that is unheard of now.
> 
> Just trying to get as close to a single bevel in a gyuto as I can. It's very easy to sharpen and the edge is very thin. It only steers a little but it's easily dealt with. When you look at the grind on the blade it seams natural for this knife.


what I mean is that is a knife manufactured by hiromoto company circa 1980s making it a rarity and quite valuable to some people, maybe one day.

I think you might be better off to simply buy a sb gyuto... ! It seems you would need quite a thick knife in the first place to support the acute inclusive angle inherent in such a knife. But what do I know :wink:


----------



## Newbflat

Well I don't buy knives for investments, just to use. Maybe it's gone out of fashion but it seems it wasn't that long ago it was a common thing to do with asymmetrically ground blades. I have a number of knives ground like this but my Masamoto HC petty is my fav and I will never go back to another grind on that knife. Give it a try!


----------



## spoiledbroth

I wasn't trying to attack you, I legitimately did not want to come off like a bellend. I was just curious as to your choice. It is a really nice knife I was hoping to see photos of one pop up here at some point. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Newbflat

No worries.. :knife:


----------



## jensputzier

schanop said:


> After two weeks' wait, my new Güde bread sword has arrived, with Güde band aid even.



Very nice! The wood of the handle is a perfect match for the Boos Block walnut cutting boards.


----------



## Hianyiaw

Not the JNS workhorse but still a pita to find. Hope my dad likes it though.
http://m.imgur.com/gallery/j9ft9jE

Why can't my image pop up using the img insert


----------



## Asteger

Hianyiaw said:


> Not the JNS workhorse but ...



Nice. Relief to see these without the JNS chestnut handles of old, and I think this looks better.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Hianyiaw said:


> Not the JNS workhorse but still a pita to find. Hope my dad likes it though.
> http://m.imgur.com/gallery/j9ft9jE
> 
> Why can't my image pop up using the img insert



You need to be a Site Supporter to upload pics via KKF directly

Lets see if the [ IMG ] [ /IMG ] tags will work for your link:





EDIT - nope


----------



## daveb

Dropbox. Easy day. Don't need to be site supporter. Hate Imugr.


----------



## daveb

jensputzier said:


> Very nice! The wood of the handle is a perfect match for the Boos Block walnut cutting boards.



Yes, it is a nice match. But. Don't want to use the Gude on a nice cutting board. It would cut too deeply into it,. Better to have a dedicated board for such.


----------



## Karnstein

daveb said:


> Yes, it is a nice match. But. Don't want to use the Gude on a nice cutting board. It would cut too deeply into it,. Better to have a dedicated board for such.


 
That's definitely true, I use mine on the old J.Oliver butcher block my family boughts years ago, which didn't age too well and is both too small for the knifes I use nowadays and builds up too high on the work desk for a small person like me to be comfortable with it...


----------



## schanop

daveb said:


> Yes, it is a nice match. But. Don't want to use the Gude on a nice cutting board. It would cut too deeply into it,. Better to have a dedicated board for such.



+1 I use Güde on my old cheapish board..


----------



## skiajl6297

Cutting boards are meant for cutting! Let them tell the story of how much you use them! Nice knife!


----------



## schanop

skiajl6297 said:


> Cutting boards are meant for cutting! Let them tell the story of how much you use them! Nice knife!



True, but I wouldn't want to keep cleaning what get stucked in deep grooves created by Güde, and I can have more than one regular cutting board. Actually, my breads live on a separate board that I happen to cut on it directly.


----------



## schanop

imgur works, just need to use the correct url: http://i.imgur.com/j9ft9jE.jpg: inside tag

[code]
[img]http://i.imgur.com/j9ft9jE.jpg [img] <-- add forward slash "/" for closing img tag to work
[/code]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/j9ft9jE.jpg


daveb said:


> Dropbox. Easy day. Don't need to be site supporter. Hate Imugr.


----------



## Hianyiaw

Hmm will stick to Dropbox next time


----------



## daveb

skiajl6297 said:


> Cutting boards are meant for cutting! Let them tell the story of how much you use them! Nice knife!



Your board must be cherry.:whistling:


----------



## skiajl6297

I just saw how large that Gude bread sword actually is. I stand corrected. You may need more than an extra board to not accidentally chop your current board in half. Yikes that thing is large.


----------



## pjotr

Yoshikazu Ikeda 240mm w2 Migaki


----------



## marc4pt0

Oh my!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Hiromoto AS Cleaver. Koki said only five were made:


----------



## schanop

That looks pretty darn good. What is her measurement, and weight? 



tjangula said:


> Hiromoto AS Cleaver. Koki said only five were made:



And oh my .... Ikeda knife looks really nice.



pjotr said:


> Yoshikazu Ikeda 240mm w2 Migaki


----------



## aboynamedsuita

schanop said:


> That looks pretty darn good. What is her measurement, and weight?



I'll have to confirm later but JCK webpage says:

ASC-1 Chinese Cleaver
Cutting edge length: 225mm
Total Length: 330mm
Blade Thickness: 2.9mm
Blade Width:108mm
Handle Length:103mm
Total Weight: 487g 

Here's the story on the knife:


> Master Nagao Aogami Super Chinese Cleaver
> 
> When we visited Master Nagao the other day, we saw a very special product that we have never encountered before.
> It is an Aogami Super Chinese Cleaver also known as Master Nagao's most representative knife.
> 
> We offer you the last four knives. (only five that Master Nagao special made at the strong request of a prominent chef in Japan)&#12288;
> 
> Master Nagao himself wished to keep them as mementos of his career, but JCK succeeded in convincing him to make these last four knives available to our customers.
> 
> It goes without saying that the sharpness of Master Nagao's Aogami Super is flawless. From the master of sharpness creation, we bring you these LAST FOUR rare and precious Aogami Super Chinese Cleavers, now in LIMITED SPECIAL SALE!!!


----------



## spoiledbroth

TJ how do you sleep at night owning an old man's memento of his lifelong career you gaijin bastard!! :razz: :razz: :razz: :razz:


----------



## Godslayer

tjangula said:


> Hiromoto AS Cleaver. Koki said only five were made:



Please cut with this, don't let it face the same fate as the shig :sad0: :crytissue: Also that is amazing.


----------



## Hianyiaw

To rid you of your guilt tj you should send that cleaver to me


----------



## berko

again: if anybody feels like selling that cleaver, ill take it.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Don't worry, it'll sit quietly in the tjangula museum of unused blades right next to the 240 Shig Kitaeji that has never "tasted blood", pining away for a single moment of glory where it fulfills it's purpose in life that alas shall never come in order to avoid the dreaded patina of usefulness.

Remember, a hand crafted knife is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## spoiledbroth

*waits for people to read the second last page of nagao alert thread*

knife has already been used XD


----------



## mark76

Smurfmacaw said:


> Don't worry, it'll sit quietly in the tjangula museum of unused blades right next to the 240 Shig Kitaeji that has never "tasted blood", pining away for a single moment of glory where it fulfills it's purpose in life that alas shall never come in order to avoid the dreaded patina of usefulness.
> 
> Remember, a hand crafted knife is a terrible thing to waste.



:laugh:


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Found this on the door....I wonder who uses DHL :biggrin:


----------



## malexthekid

You sir have a problem. A problem i am totally jealous of.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

malexthekid said:


> You sir have a problem. A problem i am totally jealous of.



I was told there is a 12-step program and I'm following it rigorously - each step involves buying a high end kitchen knife. Repeat as necessary lol.


----------



## brainsausage

One of the few perks of working at a restaurant and having the luxury of getting your packages delivered to said restaurant- theres a guarantee that someone will be there when the delivery guy arrives.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

brainsausage said:


> One of the few perks of working at a restaurant and having the luxury of getting your packages delivered to said restaurant- theres a guarantee that someone will be there when the delivery guy arrives.



I ship mine to my office, I have the Charlie Brown Christmas tree on my desk (at the moment) and I usually come back from a meeting to find a package under it lol



Smurfmacaw said:


> Found this on the door....I wonder who uses DHL :biggrin:



Your attachment has an interesting name I'm expecting a DHL shipment by the end of the week too


----------



## daveb

Hell, when I order from Maxim (and just had the same experience with James) I just log out and go to the front door. That yellow truck gets there quick.


----------



## AllanP

Xmas present from myself. The budget version of the 210 Tanaka r2 from Rakuten

The handle is actually much much nicer than I thought it would be, and very comfortable. 

As for the blade, it's actually thick at the spine base and tapers. the area behind the edge is very thin. It's actually not a laser that I imagine it to be, it's a nice in between grind imo. I have a Blue 2 santouku from Tanaka as well and it is much thinner at the spine than this R2. 

It cuts well even out of the box, but the Damascus does give it stiction issues imo. Overall I think it's a very worthy buy at that price point, it will probably be my go to knife for prep from now on.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> I ship mine to my office, I have the Charlie Brown Christmas tree on my desk (at the moment) and I usually come back from a meeting to find a package under it lol



Our mail room folks define the phrase "slow as molasses"...If I had it shipped to the office I might see it by July (seriously, they lost a 4 million dollar antenna for two weeks once and it had a 9 foot diameter dish....). Luckily the DHL place is only about 5 minutes away. USPS and UPS not too bad either. FedEx on the other hand is a minimum of an hour each way in traffic, and thats on a good day. Now days I just add an extra day and a small trip to any delivery dates. I've never had anything taken off my front porch but I seriously don't blame people for requiring a signature.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> Your attachment has an interesting name I'm expecting a DHL shipment by the end of the week too



You cheated last time!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

and a box shot.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Got my broke tip shig back from Jon (a while ago, his turnaround was crazy fast, I'm just lazy about playing with a camera). Tip repair was phenomenal. Looks good as new and he even worked on the finish a bit. VERY reasonable too. Was 185, now about 180ish, maybe slightly less. Couldn't be happier. Shout out for Japanese Knife Imports!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Ya, I intend on having more than one....I think they are like lays potato chips. 180 gyuto....if you look closely and ignore the perspective the shig is actually longer than the Kato even with the tip shortened due to my mag bar disaster. GREAT cutter though. When I first saw it I thought, "no way" but it flew through veg so effortlessly I got to experience how effortlessly it flies through proteins too (my finger)....twice. Then a third time (yes, I know when to come in out of the rain, I've done it lots of times lol). Great little knife, I only wish it was longer...and damascus....but all things come in time.

It is kind of patina'd up but still looks ok. Definitely not a looker but it sure can cook!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Ok, I definitely have a Jones for Ian's work. Saw this one and people had been needling me about a western handle so I decided to go for it.

Hate to admit it but I still much prefer a wa handle. If you haven't tried one of Ian's hybrid (i think that would be it) handles they do it! They are a treat and of course his workmanship is superb.

This knife is one of his older ones and the grind is great but definitely not one of his latest high performance grinds. It still cuts better than anything most people have ever touched and I'm working on seeing what I can do....obvious from the sharpening marks...I'll polish those out next. Love the looks, love the wood, love the steel, not sure about the yo handle. I definitely owe it a good bit of time to get used to it and I think it'll be killer once I get used to the handle. Beautiful piece of work though.

and yes, it has some badges of honor on it (stains)....


----------



## marc4pt0

Weird seeing that haburn in splendor else's posts. Sigh


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Smurf, Ironically that Haburn you got from Marc was what inspired me to get one from Ian in the first place. That knife definitely got something special.


----------



## malexthekid

Smurfmacaw said:


> Got my broke tip shig back from Jon (a while ago, his turnaround was crazy fast, I'm just lazy about playing with a camera). Tip repair was phenomenal. Looks good as new and he even worked on the finish a bit. VERY reasonable too. Was 185, now about 180ish, maybe slightly less. Couldn't be happier. Shout out for Japanese Knife Imports!



Nice looking Haburn you have there


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Inside is a nice petite Kato Suji. I was worried a bit that I would be unhappy with the length but I've got a bunch of longer suji's so this one actually fits a nitch quite nicely. Won't get to cut with it for a day or so but so far it seems really sharp and the grind is the same convex that is on the kato gyuto. I have high expectations. Don't know how Maksim gets things from Denmark to US in just three days...he has the code cracked on shipping. Now all he has to do is send me all the shig's i want.


----------



## Dave Martell

tjangula said:


> Hiromoto AS Cleaver. Koki said only five were made:



:bigeek: What have we here?


----------



## spoiledbroth

Dave Martell said:


> :bigeek: What have we here?



someting in need of a rehab by you methinks


----------



## Zagica

Santa came early this year.  Bought myself Yoshida Hamono 190mm ZDP189 bunka. 










@tjangula: Taht cleaver looks killer! Damn beauty!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Dave Martell said:


> :bigeek: What have we here?





spoiledbroth said:


> someting in need of a rehab by you methinks



I'm thinking a possible western rehandle canadidate , I'll send an email either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> I'm thinking a possible western rehandle canadidate , I'll send an email either today or tomorrow.



So now you are going to take an old mans memento of his entire life's work and put a hello kitty handle on it? :justkidding:


----------



## KimBronnum

Do you remember the 'hello Shiggi' knife? Shige gyuto with hello kitty handle. It was cool in a profane way [emoji30]


----------



## alwayssharp

Few more days til it's on my cutting board!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Beautiful piece of steel.


----------



## Badgertooth

alwayssharp said:


> Few more days til it's on my cutting board!



Is that Tanaka's kanji I spot?


----------



## schanop

Badgertooth said:


> Is that Tanaka's kanji I spot?



That is a Yoshihiro.


----------



## spoiledbroth

I really like my Yoshihiro. I am unsure if they make anything in house really but the cheap 1141 series suji I have is really great... pretty much a 270mm k-tip razor blade. I would've bought more of their stuff if the CAD wasn't in the crapper.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

spoiledbroth said:


> I would buy more of their stuff if the CAD wasn't in the crapper.



At the moment I'm glad the CAD is less than optimal.....been buying from our friendly neighbors to the north for a tidy discount!! USD has been in the terlot for so long it's about time. Bad for businesses trying to export but goooood for me.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Smurfmacaw said:


> At the moment I'm glad the CAD is less than optimal.....been buying from our friendly neighbors to the north for a tidy discount!! USD has been in the terlot for so long it's about time. Bad for businesses trying to export but goooood for me.



stop that, you!! :spankarse:


----------



## Badgertooth

schanop said:


> That is a Yoshihiro.



Doh!


----------



## alwayssharp

The knife is yoshihiro, and it's sitting at the post office, hoping it'd arrive today...


----------



## Smurfmacaw

UPS notified me I've got 58 pounds of knife related things sitting on my front porch waiting for me to get home!


----------



## Cheeks1989

Smurfmacaw said:


> UPS notified me I've got 58 pounds of knife related things sitting on my front porch waiting for me to get home!



Im actually excited for you.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> been buying from our friendly neighbors to the north for a tidy discount!!





Smurfmacaw said:


> UPS notified me I've got 58 pounds of knife related things sitting on my front porch waiting for me to get home!



Is it what I think it is?


----------



## alwayssharp




----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> Is it what I think it is?



Do you think it's a special order of various shigefusa kitaeji blades from Japan?


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Smurfmacaw said:


> Do you think it's a special order of various shigefusa kitaeji blades from Japan?




Oh well, I can always fantasize can't I? Didn't come from up north either although I do have something on the way from up there if it can ever get past customs.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

I wanted another of these and ordered it. Got the opportunity to get a couple more so I went with it.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

alwayssharp said:


>



Ok, time to stop teasing those of us who can't read Kanji


----------



## malexthekid

Wow just wow so many boards.. .


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Also sent one to my Dad for a christmas present. I'll probably gift one of these so someone special. The dark one is going to my station since my wife took the one I got a month or two ago and my board was damaged and glued back together.


----------



## malexthekid

They are amazing but shipping to Aus is a killer.


----------



## alwayssharp

Smurfmacaw said:


> Ok, time to stop teasing those of us who can't read Kanji



Here's she is!


----------



## bkultra

Nice busse team gemini


----------



## alwayssharp

bkultra said:


> Nice busse team gemini


Thanks! Was using that to split wood while waiting for the mail.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Beautiful Knife. I really like the damascus on this one.


----------



## bob_loblaw

First custom on its way from Cris Anderson/Scorpion Forge. Can't wait to put this beauty through its paces this weekend!


----------



## NotThinEnough

fantastic looking knife. congrats


----------



## mise_en_place

^^ Good Lord :fanning:


----------



## Cheeks1989

Beautiful ironwood handle :biggrin:


----------



## alwayssharp

Is that honduran wood? Beautiful


----------



## bob_loblaw

Thanks guys! It's redwood and oregon maple burl


----------



## Corradobrit1

Spectacular knife. The handle is a work of art and I love the ergonomic asymmetrical design.


----------



## Benuser

http://s19.postimg.org/tra4u8i76/DSC_0003.jpg
Robert Herder carbon 23cm "1922" series


----------



## 420layersofdank

alwayssharp said:


> Here's she is!



GOOD GOD!!!!! IS THAT THE SHIGXKATO COLLABORATION KENSAKI YANAGIBA ???


----------



## bob_loblaw

Corradobrit1 said:


> Spectacular knife. The handle is a work of art and I love the ergonomic asymmetrical design.



Thanks man, I agree it came out great. The handle's actually symmetric along its long axis. You can get a better idea in this video:

[video=youtube;ZdMeIQC3tXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdMeIQC3tXM[/video]


----------



## marc4pt0

Is it just me or does it sound like Cris lives either a tropic rain forest somewhere or a zoo? The background noise reminds me of some Islands I've been to...
But back to all seriousness, that knife looks badass!!


----------



## mark76

Benuser said:


> http://s19.postimg.org/tra4u8i76/DSC_0003.jpg
> Robert Herder carbon 23cm "1922" series



If you have the time, I'd be really interested in a review. Seems an interesting knife, with the exception of the choil.


----------



## Benuser

mark76 said:


> If you have the time, I'd be really interested in a review. Seems an interesting knife, with the exception of the choil.



Sure, will do. By the way, knivesandtools.nl has it now for EUR 130.


----------



## jklip13

I finally own one of Kato san's kitchen knives. This is a 240mm White#1 gyuto


----------



## TheDispossessed

prepare to have your inbox blasted with questions about how you got that one.


jklip13 said:


> I finally own one of Kato san's kitchen knives. This is a 240mm White#1 gyuto


----------



## jklip13

TheDispossessed said:


> prepare to have your inbox blasted with questions about how you got that one.



I'll just let it out here. I sold my cattle for magical beans.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

jklip13 said:


> I'll just let it out here. I sold my cattle for magical beans.



Who's selling the magical beans? Can you provide a link? :rofl2:


----------



## jklip13

Smurfmacaw said:


> Who's selling the magical beans? Can you provide a link? :rofl2:



Lol, I got them from Chipotle


----------



## TheDispossessed

w a side of norovirus


jklip13 said:


> Lol, I got them from Chipotle


----------



## mikedtran

More pictures please! Make us all more jealous. =D


----------



## Zagica

Damn she's a beauty sir!
My new bunka in action.


----------



## 2010ZR1

That is a great picture. Nice.


----------



## alwayssharp

Making my hungry


----------



## mark76

Looks like a good knife testing dish. What is it?

Nice Bunka, by the way!


----------



## pkjames

malexthekid said:


> They are amazing but shipping to Aus is a killer.



just start your first woodworking project


----------



## Benuser

mark76 said:


> If you have the time, I'd be really interested in a review. Seems an interesting knife, with the exception of the choil.



http://www.messerforum.net/showthre...winkeln-Herder-1922-Kochmesser&highlight=1922

I can agree with the first tester's findings, but I got a brand new one and he didn't. So, only in addition: mine arrived with great f&f except for the sharp spine and a factory edge that reminds some Japanese makers when the end-user or retailer is expected to put a first edge on it. Some 60 grit far to acute edge, not fully deburred. I'm fine with that, but with a knife meant for a Western general public this is a bit bizarre.


----------



## mark76

Thanks, Ben!


----------



## CoqaVin

what is that bunka? I have a Masakage Koishi bunka and I LOVE it


----------



## Zagica

2010ZR1 said:


> That is a great picture. Nice.


Thank you. 



mark76 said:


> Looks like a good knife testing dish. What is it?
> 
> Nice Bunka, by the way!


Thanks! I am really happy with it! Imade vegetable curry. 



CoqaVin said:


> what is that bunka? I have a Masakage Koishi bunka and I LOVE it


It's Yoshida Hamono ZDP 189.


----------



## alterwisser

Zagica said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am really happy with it! Imade vegetable curry.
> 
> 
> It's Yoshida Hamono ZDP 189.



Where did you get it? Not that many vendors. The one in Slovenia?


----------



## Zagica

alterwisser said:


> Where did you get it? Not that many vendors. The one in Slovenia?


I got it at Oster Rob. Basically it is the only Japanese knife vendor in Slovenia. The guy doesen't have it on the website but it can be ordered via email.


----------



## alterwisser

Zagica said:


> I got it at Oster Rob. Basically it is the only Japanese knife vendor in Slovenia. The guy doesen't have it on the website but it can be ordered via email.



I saw one other store in Slovenia, that basically only has 6 kitchen knives for sale, and all from this maker. But it's more of a shave supply shop...


----------



## Matus

Benuser said:


> http://s19.postimg.org/tra4u8i76/DSC_0003.jpg
> Robert Herder carbon 23cm "1922" series



I would really appreciate your opinion on this knife.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

My wife found a nice DHL package on the front porch this morning.

Nice looking knife. Handle is nice and understated. Been wanting another single bevel gyuto for a while and this one fits the bill nicely. Blazing sharp out of the box and feels really nice in the hand. I like a slightly heavier knife and this one fits the bill. Haven't gotten to cut with it yet (other than a couple of grapes) but am looking forward.

thanks to James for a nice knife.


----------



## schanop

Smurfmacaw said:


> My wife found a nice DHL package on the front porch this morning.
> 
> Nice looking knife. Handle is nice and understated. Been wanting another single bevel gyuto for a while and this one fits the bill nicely. Blazing sharp out of the box and feels really nice in the hand. I like a slightly heavier knife and this one fits the bill. Haven't gotten to cut with it yet (other than a couple of grapes) but am looking forward.
> 
> thanks to James for a nice knife.



That is very nice two-single-bevels gyuto there irate1:


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Especially for the price.


----------



## krx927

Zagica said:


> Damn she's a beauty sir!
> My new bunka in action.




Real beauty and really nice pic!


----------



## Badgertooth

Smurfmacaw said:


> My wife found a nice DHL package on the front porch this morning.
> 
> Nice looking knife. Handle is nice and understated. Been wanting another single bevel gyuto for a while and this one fits the bill nicely. Blazing sharp out of the box and feels really nice in the hand. I like a slightly heavier knife and this one fits the bill. Haven't gotten to cut with it yet (other than a couple of grapes) but am looking forward.
> 
> thanks to James for a nice knife.



Was a bit slow on the uptake for this from James. Let us know how she cuts.


----------



## inzite

the beast has arrived from japan!  240mm kato... another 210mm coming soon and will be going up on BST.



#kiyoshikato #hiromoto by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## pjotr

Very nice!


----------



## mikedtran

inzite said:


> the beast has arrived from japan!  240mm kato... another 210mm coming soon and will be going up on BST.
> 
> 
> 
> #kiyoshikato #hiromoto by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



Sexy sexy, curious where did you purchase the Kato from? Also any chance on dibs on the 210mm that is going to BST? =D


----------



## aboynamedsuita

inzite said:


> the beast has arrived from japan!  240mm kato... another 210mm coming soon and will be going up on BST.





mikedtran said:


> Sexy sexy, curious where did you purchase the Kato from? Also any chance on dibs on the 210mm that is going to BST? =D



please sell him the Kato so he stops bumping the BST thread lol

EDIT:
nice knives BTW


----------



## Miho

Nice. A 240 kato is probably as perfect of a gyuto as you're ever to use.


----------



## mikedtran

tjangula said:


> please sell him the Kato so he stops bumping the BST thread lol
> 
> EDIT:
> nice knives BTW



<3, I was just debating bumping the thread now =p


----------



## Chicagohawkie

tjangula said:


> please sell him the Kato so he stops bumping the BST thread lol
> 
> EDIT:
> nice knives BTW



Word.


----------



## Brucewml

lol that's true.


----------



## inzite

haha thanks guys, I gave it a short run tonight, it's quite amazing LOL, feels like I'm wielding a weapon.


----------



## ynot1985

mikedtran said:


> <3, I was just debating bumping the thread now =p



I thought you were after the 'workhorse' which is exclusive to JNS


----------



## chinacats

Miho said:


> Nice. A 240 kato is probably as perfect of a gyuto as you're ever to use.



This is a silly statement...knives are very much eye of the holder type deal. I sold my workhorse because in my mind, my Watanabe was a better cutter in the 'workhorse' slot. I understand why people like them, but they are simply the 'hot knife', no more and no less. I happen to believe Shigs are better cutters, but that's just another opinion. Also, I find it funny that the Kato phenomenon has now carried over to his 'lesser' white steel line of knives. :razz:

Cheers


----------



## spoiledbroth

so much kato and shigefusa love these days.


----------



## mikedtran

ynot1985 said:


> I thought you were after the 'workhorse' which is exclusive to JNS



I am preferably looking for a JNS workhorse version, though be very happy with trying out any Kato =)


----------



## krx927

chinacats said:


> This is a silly statement...knives are very much eye of the holder type deal. I sold my workhorse because in my mind, my Watanabe was a better cutter in the 'workhorse' slot. I understand why people like them, but they are simply the 'hot knife', no more and no less. I happen to believe Shigs are better cutters, but that's just another opinion. Also, I find it funny that the Kato phenomenon has now carried over to his 'lesser' white steel line of knives. :razz:
> 
> Cheers



Nice to hear some praise for Watanabe. Not much of this lately! I think we should start some hype about his knives as they are great (okay judging only on one 240 pro gyuto I have). 
I hope this will not sound like blasphemy but my Watanabe is cutting better than my Shig kitaeji!

Go Watanabe


----------



## bkultra

Shigefusa has been in demand for as long as I could remember. Kato surely is the "hot" knife these days, but in all fairness they have been that way for a few years. Believe it or not I have never tried a Watanabe


----------



## alterwisser

krx927 said:


> Nice to hear some praise for Watanabe. Not much of this lately! I think we should start some hype about his knives as they are great (okay judging only on one 240 pro gyuto I have).
> I hope this will not sound like blasphemy but my Watanabe is cutting better than my Shig kitaeji!
> 
> Go Watanabe



Plus: Watanabe is a great guy, easy to communicate with and very helpful...


----------



## Smurfmacaw

My Kato cuts as well as my Shig Kitaeji on hard stuff, probably a little better. It looks like it shouldn't since it's so thick....maybe that is the source of all the amazement. In easy to cut things they are very similar. I redid the edge on my Haburn performance grind, pretty much back the way Ian does them originally (I was playing with microbevels just because) and now it outperforms either in harder things like squash although I think it's kind of hard to compare gyutos of different lengths (kato and shig are 180, haburn is 240). Also, been using the Syousin I just got from K&S and it's right up there too - as good as the shig and Kato when cutting sweet potato but still behind the Haburn.


----------



## marc4pt0

Haburn knives + WRTS + his performance grind + red aoto = get the F back


[video=youtube;zIdUlp3QAsk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIdUlp3QAsk[/video]


----------



## marc4pt0

Courtesy of Ian:


----------



## chiffonodd

marc4pt0 said:


> Courtesy of Ian:



that grind is SICK


----------



## Dardeau

I'm glad you like the red aoto!


----------



## alterwisser

marc4pt0 said:


> Courtesy of Ian:



Performance grind?


----------



## Smurfmacaw

alterwisser said:


> Performance grind?



Performance grind rocks. I kind of goofed mine up for a while by putting too obtuse of a microbevel on it and didn't want to regrind it since the knife had such an awesome finish on it. I finally got some decent stones and it looks good and performs great. Falls through sweet potatoes and squash with no effort or wedging. I threatened to send Justin Bieber back to Canada if TJ doesn't sell me his shig 240 so I can compare like sized Gyutos so maybe we'll get a side by side someday.


----------



## alterwisser

Smurfmacaw said:


> Performance grind rocks. I kind of goofed mine up for a while by putting too obtuse of a microbevel on it and didn't want to regrind it since the knife had such an awesome finish on it. I finally got some decent stones and it looks good and performs great. Falls through sweet potatoes and squash with no effort or wedging. I threatened to send Justin Bieber back to Canada if TJ doesn't sell me his shig 240 so I can compare like sized Gyutos so maybe we'll get a side by side someday.



Sounds great. I have a slot for June, starting talking profile now, but mine will be a 210ish Bunka...


----------



## Smurfmacaw

schanop said:


> That is very nice two-single-bevels gyuto there irate1:


Haha, I just noticed I said single bevel....good catch. I meant to say wide bevel.


----------



## marc4pt0

Dardeau said:


> I'm glad you like the red aoto!



Heck yeah!!


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook

I got one of Del's new folders. Light and compact, great for every day carry


----------



## marc4pt0

That's awesome! Love me some Del


----------



## schanop

Smurfmacaw said:


> schanop said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is very nice two-single-bevels gyuto there irate1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I just noticed I said single bevel....good catch. I meant to say wide bevel.
Click to expand...


:laugh: :lol2: :happymug:


----------



## turbochef422

That knife is over $600!!


----------



## marc4pt0

Haha, that's not the one. That's one that Ian had made for me, funded by the Golden Rule of selling one(or more) to fund another. I've actually had this one for a few weeks.
That said, the wife hooked me up with another that was, indeed, over $600. In return she got a cool t-shirt from said maker as a surprise thank you, from said maker. It's the small, extra touches that carry the biggest impact.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

marc4pt0 said:


> Haha, that's not the one. That's one that Ian had made for me, funded by the Golden Rule of selling one(or more) to fund another. I've actually had this one for a few weeks.
> That said, the wife hooked me up with another that was, indeed, over $600. In return she got a cool t-shirt from said maker as a surprise thank you, from said maker. It's the small, extra touches that carry the biggest impact.



Yes, Haburn t-shirt is most cool! Sooo, where should I send your buddy Bieber??


----------



## spoiledbroth

Haha, that's awesome about the T-Shirt. Haburn sounds like a nice guy. Really like the handle on that knife, and the grind...!


----------



## inzite

marc4pt0 said:


> Haha, that's not the one. That's one that Ian had made for me, funded by the Golden Rule of selling one(or more) to fund another. I've actually had this one for a few weeks.
> That said, the wife hooked me up with another that was, indeed, over $600. In return she got a cool t-shirt from said maker as a surprise thank you, from said maker. It's the small, extra touches that carry the biggest impact.



 good wife!


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## marc4pt0

inzite said:


> good wife!



Absolutely


----------



## marc4pt0

Smurfmacaw said:


> Yes, Haburn t-shirt is most cool! Sooo, where should I send your buddy Bieber??



MY buddy beeber?


----------



## Smurfmacaw

marc4pt0 said:


> MY buddy beeber?



Yeah, If TJ doesn't sell me his 240 Shig Kitaeji I'm sending Justin back to you guys! I'll get the presidential medal of freedom no doubt!

I see I'm not the only fan of Ian's work.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Anybody? Anybody?

came from the frozen land to the north......

TJ knows what it is I bet!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

JB actually has some history here in 'peg city. Oh and no need to send him back as he's coming here in June for a concert (I already got my ticket )


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> Anybody? Anybody?
> 
> came from the frozen land to the north......
> 
> TJ knows what it is I bet!



:shocked3:

YES!!! it has landed!!!!! :bliss:

Can you post some pics??? Pretty please!!!!!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Here it is. Absolutely the sharpest knife I've ever gotten out of the box bar none.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> JB actually has some history here in 'peg city. Oh and no need to send him back as he's coming here in June for a concert (I already got my ticket )



Please Keep Him!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

I bought my daughter a Shigefusa Kourouchi for Christmas and I though that was a gorgeous knife....this is a whole new level. There will be more.....


----------



## cclin

cancel


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> Here it is. Absolutely the sharpest knife I've ever gotten out of the box bar none.



NICE!




Smurfmacaw said:


> I bought my daughter a Shigefusa Kourouchi for Christmas and I though that was a gorgeous knife....this is a whole new level. There will be more.....



I like how Hinoura takes something rustic like KU and puts a Damascus spin on it to make one of the most coveted knives available.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Yeah, he's got it nailed...totally gorgeous. don't know if I'm going to rehandle or not....so nice the way it is. Might need something along the lines of that Honduran burl Randy posted. I'm sure they give that away lol.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> don't know if I'm going to rehandle or not....so nice the way it is. Might need something along the lines of that Honduran burl Randy posted.



We think alike, that Honduran rosewood looks killer, I'm keeping it in mind for a rehandle too.


----------



## ynot1985

Hey Smurfmacaw.. what is that knife? it looks absolutely amazing


----------



## inzite

that knife looks real mighty and nice!!!!

here's what landed at my door tonight, not enough post count for BST yet. 210mm Kato.


----------



## ynot1985

inzite said:


> here's what landed at my door tonight, not enough post count for BST yet. 210mm Kato.
> 
> [/img]




just talk to Mikedtran if you ever want to move it.. he is chasing this for a while


----------



## inzite

ynot1985 said:


> just talk to Mikedtran if you ever want to move it.. he is chasing this for a while



hahaha yeah, no rush for me at the moment, we are gonna run into xmas shipping delays soon anyways, I have that baby packed up already ready to go once something happens


----------



## Dardeau

Y'all just need to be patient. When I bought the Kato I had off BST it was languishing on page three. These things go in and out of style. I don't know if the Kitaji Shigefusas are going to get any easier to find though, seems like a perennial favorite. I think those Hinouras are much sexier than the Kitaejis.


----------



## inzite

Dardeau said:


> Y'all just need to be patient. When I bought the Kato I had off BST it was languishing on page three. These things go in and out of style. I don't know if the Kitaji Shigefusas are going to get any easier to find though, seems like a perennial favorite. I think those Hinouras are much sexier than the Kitaejis.



Yeah that Hinoura looks mighty nice!! Gave my 240mm Kato another go tonight for dinner, so far so good even though it's beastly in size but it's not too reactive, my Hiromoto Honyaki was more reactive new. Next is to rehandle it with something decent .


----------



## aboynamedsuita

inzite said:


> that knife looks real mighty and nice!!!!
> 
> here's what landed at my door tonight, not enough post count for BST yet. 210mm Kato.





ynot1985 said:


> just talk to Mikedtran if you ever want to move it.. he is chasing this for a while



Just send a PM, if that thread gets bumped once more I'm gonna lose it!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

ynot1985 said:


> Hey Smurfmacaw.. what is that knife? it looks absolutely amazing



Tsukasa Hinoura River Jump 150 petty. I've been wanting to see one in person to see if it is up to the hype.......Yes it is. Absolutely gorgeous in every respect. Totally happy with it but my checking account isn't going to be....I definitely am going to have me a set. I've got some gorgeous knives but this one is beyond the pale.


----------



## inzite

tjangula said:


> Just send a PM, if that thread gets bumped once more I'm gonna lose it!



haha I did! I will try to save a fellow canadian.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

inzite said:


> Yeah that Hinoura looks mighty nice!! Gave my 240mm Kato another go tonight for dinner, so far so good even though it's beastly in size but it's not too reactive, my Hiromoto Honyaki was more reactive new. Next is to rehandle it with something decent .


 I'll trade you for a 180 + the difference in price....let me know soon or it's going to have a killer handle by someone special. Wouldn't want you scaring the family lol.


----------



## ynot1985

Dardeau said:


> Y'all just need to be patient. When I bought the Kato I had off BST it was languishing on page three. These things go in and out of style. I don't know if the Kitaji Shigefusas are going to get any easier to find though, seems like a perennial favorite. I think those Hinouras are much sexier than the Kitaejis.



are the Kitaejis better than the kasumis for Shigs or is that more for looks?


----------



## inzite

Smurfmacaw said:


> I'll trade you for a 180 + the difference in price....let me know soon or it's going to have a killer handle by someone special. Wouldn't want you scaring the family lol.



haha I packed it up already haha the 240 scared them already. Looking to sell the 210mm out right. CBSA dinged me quite a bit on import.


----------



## marc4pt0

Something very special that I've been waiting a little over 2 years for.


----------



## malexthekid

Scorpion forge?


----------



## Smurfmacaw

ynot1985 said:


> are the Kitaejis better than the kasumis for Shigs or is that more for looks?



Depends on what you are looking for. Rarity and absolute beauty, the kitaejis can't be beat....gorgeous knives and terrific performance. I'm slowly but surely building a collection of kitaejis, not so interested in the kasumi's only because they are not....well the kitaeji's. If you are looking for performance then the kasumi's or even the kourichi's are probably equal. I bought my youngest daughter a kourichi shig, she works in a Japanese restaurant, for christmas and it's totally gorgeous....seriously. I think they spend a lot more time on the Kitaeji's just because they are the top of the line but the others are great. Although after seeing the Hinoura Kourichi damascus in person......DAMN!!!!!!!! Now I have two kourichi knives that i love....I have a Haburn that I will put up against any knife out there for performance and profile and the River Jump that is just totally beautiful. Buying more of both.....oh my aching checking account. lol.

I do have a reservation for a custom from Ian.....stand by, it's going to be EPIC.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

ynot1985 said:


> are the Kitaejis better than the kasumis for Shigs or is that more for looks?





Smurfmacaw said:


> Depends on what you are looking for. Rarity and absolute beauty, the kitaejis can't be beat....gorgeous knives and terrific performance. I'm slowly but surely building a collection of kitaejis, not so interested in the kasumi's only because they are not....well the kitaeji's. If you are looking for performance then the kasumi's or even the kourichi's are probably equal. I bought my youngest daughter a kourichi shig, she works in a Japanese restaurant, for christmas and it's totally gorgeous....seriously. I think they spend a lot more time on the Kitaeji's just because they are the top of the line but the others are great.



I also understand that Kitaeji cladding is less reactive than Kasumi, but i can't say for sure because I don't even use either of mine


----------



## inzite

tjangula said:


> I also understand that Kitaeji cladding is less reactive than Kasumi, but i can't say for sure because I don't even use either of mine



spoken like a true collector!


----------



## jackslimpson

Tadafusa Gyuto, 210mm, stainless over SLD core; Chestnut handle. From aframestokyo. I haven't used it yet, but it's nice and thin, and has what seems to be a great OOTB edge. The hagane line is very uniform, about 1/4 inch from heal to tip. The handle is bulkier than I was expecting, but that's good: I bought the 170mm santoku for a friend, and thought its handle was a little small for my hands. 




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## inzite

looking good and that logo on the blade looks interesting.


----------



## jackslimpson

Regarding the Tadafusa, I read the description again on the website and it says the cladding is "soft iron," not stainless steel like I assumed. I'll keep you all posted to see if it acts like iron or stainless when I finally use it. 

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## bkultra

inzite said:


> looking good and that logo on the blade looks interesting.



I believe it is a pair of blacksmith tongs


----------



## mikedtran

marc4pt0 said:


> Something very special that I've been waiting a little over 2 years for.



That is a long wait, but makes it all that much more satisfying right?


----------



## Andrew

Those river jump knives are incredible, I'd love to find one to add to my humble collection at some point...

Epic has a couple nakiri, which I love looking at. I showed a buddy, his response was "that's an insane amount of money for a vegetable knife!"

Funny response...


----------



## marc4pt0

mikedtran said:


> That is a long wait, but makes it all that much more satisfying right?



Absolutely. Much of the reason for such a long wait was more my doing than anything else. Which will pay off in the end as this gentleman's game has grown leaps and bounds. That's not to say he wasn't a fantastic knife maker a few years ago, it's just a testament to how a skilled craftsman continues to pursue a more "perfected" art through aesthetics and function. 

Another peak:


----------



## mikedtran

marc4pt0 said:


> Absolutely. Much of the reason for such a long wait was more my doing than anything else. Which will pay off in the end as this gentleman's game has grown leaps and bounds. That's not to say he wasn't a fantastic knife maker a few years ago, it's just a testament to how a skilled craftsman continues to pursue a more "perfected" art through aesthetics and function.
> 
> Another peak:



Didn't realize this was your handle. It looks fantastic!!

Cris is also just a great guy to work with, unbelievably responsive, friendly, and knowledgable.


----------



## marc4pt0

You ain't kidding. He really works hard on making the "custom" aspect actually custom. Another bonus when working with him, you wind up with a new friend before the knife is finished, and a ton more knowledge regarding knife making in general. That's a home run in my book.


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## Smurfmacaw

Nice wood Marc. I've always liked wood with big contrast like that.


----------



## marc4pt0

Gotta love a little sap wood contrast. I bought some matching ironwood to make a saya for this gem as well.


----------



## mikedtran

marc4pt0 said:


> You ain't kidding. He really works hard on making the "custom" aspect actually custom. Another bonus when working with him, you wind up with a new friend before the knife is finished, and a ton more knowledge regarding knife making in general. That's a home run in my book.



Couldn't agree more. I have worked with two custom makers very closely and both times I have made a friend and learned SOOOOOO much about knives. It is like a crash course in advanced knife understanding.


----------



## Tobes

Little christmas present from Down Under. 
Tanaka Ginsanko 240 mm with custom walnut handle from James at K&S.
Great knife, absolutely love it.


----------



## Tobes

Hmm...picture upload try 2...


----------



## Tobes

http://i.imgur.com/u2vk3ZA.jpg


----------



## mikedtran

Posted for Tobes:






Great choice!


----------



## Tobes

Thanx for helping out!


----------



## Godslayer

mikedtran said:


> Posted for Tobes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great choice!



Awesome knife, I bought my mom one for christmas..... let's just say she almost didn't get it and I regret not buying two


----------



## Tobes

I really see now what everybody likes about the Ginsan Tanakas. Absolutely happy to have pulled the trigger...even more happy to supposedly have received the last one of those!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

James from Knives and Stones is doing good things. Looking forward to more of his offerings.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Some recent BF/CM acquisitions:





From L to R:
ZK Meiji Parer
ZK Euroline 52100 10" Chef (had one before and regret letting it go)
Takamura Hana 270mm Sujihiki (had a 240 Hana and a 270 HSPS, trying to consolidate my suji collection)
Toyama Noborikoi Mukimono 135mm


----------



## inzite

tjangula said:


> Some recent BF/CM acquisitions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From L to R:
> ZK Meiji Parer
> ZK Euroline 52100 10" Chef (had one before and regret letting it go)
> Takamura Hana 270mm Sujihiki (had a 240 Hana and a 270 HSPS, trying to consolidate my suji collection)
> Toyama Noborikoi Mukimono 135mm



sharp sharp sharp! you need to do a shot with your entire fleet!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

inzite said:


> sharp sharp sharp! you need to do a shot with your entire fleet!



There isn't enough room on it lol (it's 24" wide). Here's a pic from earlier with 12 knives:


----------



## marc4pt0

Those ZKramer 10" Carbon gyutos still look classy, and always catch my eye. Love mine to bits


----------



## marc4pt0

tjangula said:


> There isn't enough room on it lol (it's 24" wide). Here's a pic from earlier with 12 knives:



You should keep that 10"ZK on there. Looks better, just saying...


----------



## inzite

tjangula said:


> There isn't enough room on it lol (it's 24" wide). Here's a pic from earlier with 12 knives:



 that's some serious stuff! anyone in the house afraid?


----------



## Smurfmacaw

inzite said:


> that's some serious stuff! anyone in the house afraid?



Nah, actually they are glued to the board. :0


----------



## brainsausage

tjangula said:


> There isn't enough room on it lol (it's 24" wide). Here's a pic from earlier with 12 knives:



Where the shot of the your in house chef using his Victorinox beater?


----------



## alterwisser

tjangula said:


> There isn't enough room on it lol (it's 24" wide). Here's a pic from earlier with 12 knives:



2nd from left a Takamura R2? I was thinking about trying one and maybe start with a Petty instead of going Gyuto right away (bought way too many of those recently).

How do you like it?


----------



## preizzo

Where have you bought from the hand 240 mm gyuto?


----------



## marc4pt0

Just because


----------



## V1P

Welcome to the club, brother Marc!


----------



## marc4pt0

Getting close!


----------



## V1P

That hitatsura is something else, huh. So random and badass, even better with patina on.


----------



## marc4pt0

They look like you're flying over clouds


----------



## aboynamedsuita

marc4pt0 said:


> You should keep that 10"ZK on there. Looks better, just saying...


I plan on keeping the three ZKs on here eventually, just wanted to have a full house for the first photo and a lot of my WAs are being rehandled. I kinda want to polish up the 52100 Chef and make it into a KraMIRROR




brainsausage said:


> Where the shot of the your in house chef using his Victorinox beater?


Lol, no in-house chef for me, I do all of my own cooking/prep. 



alterwisser said:


> 2nd from left a Takamura R2? I was thinking about trying one and maybe start with a Petty instead of going Gyuto right away (bought way too many of those recently).
> 
> How do you like it?


Yep, that's the Takamura R2 150mm petty. If you want a PM laser petty they can't be beat for the price afaik. They're very thin so I wouldn't want to use for rough tasks. I've cut myself so many times with this knife just by having the heel/choil sink into my hand, cut heals fast though as the knife is like a scalpel.




preizzo said:


> Where have you bought from the hand 240 mm gyuto?


Arr you talking about the lefty Misono Dragon gyuto? If so, I had Koki special order it for me.


----------



## spoiledbroth

marc4pt0 said:


> Just because


this handle is frickin amazing!!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Sweet knife Marc. Someday I'll add a knife from chris but today a 240 Konosuke Fujiyama White #1 will have to do. I haven't bought a knife in a while and the last two semi-customs were a disappointment. But as an early Christmas present, I decided to add this classic knife. For me, Konosuke delivers in the areas that are most important to me. Looks and performance. In the past few years I've moved away from full carbon knives. I'm an anal bastard so the look alone (or maintenance) turned me off. And with the advent of Ginsanko, life was good. But guys like China, Marc, Labor, Chuckles, Panda got me thinking that maybe I'm missing something. So I'm going to add this gyuto, in the purest of carbon steels, White #1. Ok enough BS, my initial thoughts about the knife. 

This is the first knife that I've bought that didn't have any kind of out of the box edge. You could run it across your throat and not bleed. No bevel what-so-ever. I'm a decent sharpener but was just a little intimidated, just a little. 

First I forced a patina with dijon mustard, white vinegar and malic acid. I just wanted to "season" the metal not blacken it. Then through my progression (500 Sharpton Glass stone, 1000/6000 JKI Diamond and the Takenoko finisher. I didn't want to remove too much steel and it didn't take long before I was able to shave hair. What they say is accurate White #1 gets very sharp.

Specs:
230mm Heel to tip
50.5 mm heel
2.88 mm spine above heel
170 grams

The blade is ground very thin with a lot of core steel exposed. The tip is thin but not as thin as say the Syousin Sakai but thicker than the Kono Ginsan's. I plowed through cabbage, tomatoes and onions. I'm happy with the performance and the knife is a looker. We'll see how long it stays in rotation.


----------



## spoiledbroth

I assume those photos are pre patina? She's a real looker that kono. 

Hey I was curious what makes a knife go out of rotation? For me, I don't have a lot of knives, but either I "bond" with the knife and will have a hard time selling it or I'm not really feeling it and it gets moved along. Is it just a case of something better coming along?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Spoiled, The pic was actually post-forced patina. Its a nice champagne color now and was super shine when new. It was hard to see any lamination line and now it pops. I hear what you're saying, not sure what makes a knife fall out of favor. For me sometimes it takes a while to get used to a knife to get the most out of it.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Or vice-versa I suppose, a knife might prove to be less to your liking than initially thought, a honeymoon phase if you will. You sure have a light touch with the acid seasoning!!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

spoiledbroth said:


> Or vice-versa I suppose, a knife might prove to be less to your liking than initially thought, a honeymoon phase if you will. You sure have a light touch with the acid seasoning!!



Completely agree.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Nice knife Mucho. I really am developing a liking for the wide bevel gyutos. I especially like that there is a larger amount of core steel exposed.....makes me want to take some finger stones to it lol.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Ooooh, just got a package delivered from Sweden....wonder what that could be?? Pics when I get home.


----------



## Andrew

It's funny, I'm almost at the point where if I "don't" have a package coming from Japan or the EU I get withdraw symptoms...


----------



## alterwisser

Smurfmacaw said:


> Ooooh, just got a package delivered from Sweden....wonder what that could be?? Pics when I get home.



Oh... Is it from Cleancut or from Robin????


----------



## daveb

Smurfmacaw said:


> Ooooh, just got a package delivered from Sweden....wonder what that could be?? Pics when I get home.




IKEA sofa?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Speaking of Robin ...

It is everything a laser aspires to be.


----------



## j22582536

My Kitaeji suji finally arrived~~, huge thanks to Dan for making the handle.






My current Kitaeji family:


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Sorry, Pensacola Tiger stole my thunder lol. 

A little sweet talking with Robin and I got this....my daughter is really into japanese wood carving - and really good at it. We call it kiradashi, he calls them scrapadashi's. Awesome addition to her christmas loot. Blazing sharp and stainless to boot. Thanks Robin....I don't know why he isn't on this forum....


----------



## Smurfmacaw

And the real loot for meeeeeeeeeeee!

265ish gyuto. Thinnest tip I've ever seen on a gyuto. Only been able to slice a few things...wife is rolling eyes.....I love the birch handle. My first true laser.


----------



## alterwisser

Man, those Dalmans look extra special. Should be getting my mini Guyto any day now and probably order a "real" one five minutes into trying the Miniature version...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Those Dalman knives look wicked, congrats P Tiger & S Macaw



j22582536 said:


> My Kitaeji suji finally arrived~~, huge thanks to Dan for making the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current Kitaeji family:



If you're ever looking to disown some family members I know someone who'd gladly adopt them into their family


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Smurfmacaw said:


> And the real loot for meeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> 265ish gyuto. Thinnest tip I've ever seen on a gyuto. Only been able to slice a few things...wife is rolling eyes.....I love the birch handle. My first true laser.



Slice a potato. Then step back and smile...


----------



## spoiledbroth

j22582536 said:


> My Kitaeji suji finally arrived~~, huge thanks to Dan for making the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


is that kind of a k-tip on the suji or just the angle of the photo? Very impressive set


----------



## j22582536

spoiledbroth said:


> is that kind of a k-tip on the suji or just the angle of the photo? Very impressive set



thx. yeah, that's a k-tip on the suji I believe


----------



## schanop

Force must be strong with you, those look very pristine, or you keep polishing them so often.

Yo kitaeji suji is awesome, I was thinking of pulling the trigger, but by the time I thought it would have been cool, it was gone. :viking:



j22582536 said:


> My Kitaeji suji finally arrived~~, huge thanks to Dan for making the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current Kitaeji family:


----------



## j22582536

schanop said:


> Force must be strong with you, those look very pristine, or you keep polishing them so often.
> 
> Yo kitaeji suji is awesome, I was thinking of pulling the trigger, but by the time I thought it would have been cool, it was gone. :viking:




yeah, I don't use them a very much. My most commonly used knife is the 240 damascus kato, which I still polish it quite often. 

It is very rare to see a kitaeji suji for sale, that's why I ordered it right after Maksim sent out the email...with no hesitation, although it is pretty pricey lol


----------



## aboynamedsuita

When the emails come out you just have to act and deal with the collateral damage afterwards, when I nabbed my 240 Kitaeji gyuto I had recently sold a honyaki so was covered


----------



## RDalman

I don't know why he isn't on this forum...."

I am.. Just trying to stay within rules so I keep quiet 
I have tried several times to "sign up"... Don't know what's up.

Glad you like the knives!


----------



## inzite

j22582536 said:


> My Kitaeji suji finally arrived~~, huge thanks to Dan for making the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current Kitaeji family:



awesome incoming and impressive collection!


----------



## marc4pt0

Thank you, Jon. Kochi:


----------



## CrisAnderson27

RDalman said:


> I don't know why he isn't on this forum...."
> 
> I am.. Just trying to stay within rules so I keep quiet
> I have tried several times to "sign up"... Don't know what's up.
> 
> Glad you like the knives!



Heya Mr. Robin!


----------



## preizzo

Hello tjangula. 
I mean the takamura 240 mm &#128516;.
Where have you bought it?


----------



## Zweber12

j22582536 said:


> My Kitaeji suji finally arrived~~, huge thanks to Dan for making the handle.



That is a seriously impressive knife! Wow!


----------



## CoqaVin

stainless clad marc?


----------



## j22582536

preizzo said:


> Hello tjangula.
> I mean the takamura 240 mm &#128516;.
> Where have you bought it?



If you are referring to the uchigumo 240, I recently purchased it too from Knifewear. You can try calling the stores, because I got mine from the Kelowna store while online status shows "Sold Out". 

By the way tj, just letting you know Knifewear online store currently has the uchigumo suji in stock if you're still interested, although I think you already got the hana version right?


----------



## spoiledbroth

marc4pt0 said:


> Thank you, Jon. Kochi:



These look a lot like wakui but I'm guessing it's not the same smith at all. Really beautiful! I want to try these handles some time. 

ps dear canadians grace itk has suisin inox honyaki 240 gyuto going for 279cad?!?!?! free shipping. pretty sure they don't sell international but... I'll be your post office box for a fee :nunchucks:


----------



## Smurfmacaw

RDalman said:


> I don't know why he isn't on this forum...."
> 
> I am.. Just trying to stay within rules so I keep quiet
> I have tried several times to "sign up"... Don't know what's up.
> 
> Glad you like the knives!



Totally awesome. I'm going to hit you up for a couple more after the holidays.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

preizzo said:


> Hello tjangula.
> I mean the takamura 240 mm [emoji1].
> Where have you bought it?





j22582536 said:


> If you are referring to the uchigumo 240, I recently purchased it too from Knifewear. You can try calling the stores, because I got mine from the Kelowna store while online status shows "Sold Out".
> 
> By the way tj, just letting you know Knifewear online store currently has the uchigumo suji in stock if you're still interested, although I think you already got the hana version right?



I also got my Takamura 240 gyuto from Knifewear, mine shipped from Edmonton I believe but the matching 130 petty from Calgary. I think they only have the 210 for gyutos left now (at least online)

j, I recently saw the 270 suji was back, and of course it was only two weeks after I gave up after waiting since the late spring and got a Hana from the USA, and the the day after I sent my gyuto to get rehandled with the petty :doublebanghead:

I kinda wanted to rehandle the three as a set, but I also have the standard R2 gyuto and petty, so at least there's some consistency. Plus the Hana is pretty cool with the wa handle and end cap, and is the exact same blade just different handle AFAIK (have heard from MTC Kitchen and others, but Chefs Armoury in Australia says it's a lower grade version?). Anyways my other rehandle coupon is going on the rare Hiromoto Chukabocho.


----------



## Godslayer

tjangula said:


> I also got my Takamura 240 gyuto from Knifewear, mine shipped from Edmonton I believe but the matching 130 petty from Calgary. I think they only have the 210 for gyutos left now (at least online)
> 
> j, I recently saw the 270 suji was back, and of course it was only two weeks after I gave up after waiting since the late spring and got a Hana from the USA, and the the day after I sent my gyuto to get rehandled with the petty :doublebanghead:
> 
> I kinda wanted to rehandle the three as a set, but I also have the standard R2 gyuto and petty, so at least there's some consistency. Plus the Hana is pretty cool with the wa handle and end cap, and is the exact same blade just different handle AFAIK (have heard from MTC Kitchen and others, but Chefs Armoury in Australia says it's a lower grade version?). Anyways my other rehandle coupon is going on the rare Hiromoto Chukabocho.



I laughed when I saw that, anyways all of takamura's knives are top notch, one could argue is one of the worlds best with r2 steel as 90% of his lines are r2, I am currently debating suminagashi or pro, 400 or 800, these are the big decisions that change your life forever :O also you could always sell the hana for a small lose and buy the suminigashi, I am sure dave would be ok rehandling another suminagashi


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Godslayer said:


> I laughed when I saw that, anyways all of takamura's knives are top notch, one could argue is one of the worlds best with r2 steel as 90% of his lines are r2, I am currently debating suminagashi or pro, 400 or 800, these are the big decisions that change your life forever :O also you could always sell the hana for a small lose and buy the suminigashi, I am sure dave would be ok rehandling another suminagashi



I was seriously thinking about that but for the amount of times I actually use a suji I'm not sure it'd be worth the trouble now, The gyuto and petty can live on the mag rack and the suji too if there's room. This will also allow me to get the cleaver done as the handle was really lacking, but still one of those things that's always back & forth in your mind.


----------



## marc4pt0

CoqaVin said:


> stainless clad marc?



One on the left is a Migaki 240 (blue core, carbon/iron? clad), and the one on the right is the Stainless clad 240.


----------



## inzite

tjangula said:


> I also got my Takamura 240 gyuto from Knifewear, mine shipped from Edmonton I believe but the matching 130 petty from Calgary. I think they only have the 210 for gyutos left now (at least online)
> 
> j, I recently saw the 270 suji was back, and of course it was only two weeks after I gave up after waiting since the late spring and got a Hana from the USA, and the the day after I sent my gyuto to get rehandled with the petty :doublebanghead:
> 
> I kinda wanted to rehandle the three as a set, but I also have the standard R2 gyuto and petty, so at least there's some consistency. Plus the Hana is pretty cool with the wa handle and end cap, and is the exact same blade just different handle AFAIK (have heard from MTC Kitchen and others, but Chefs Armoury in Australia says it's a lower grade version?). Anyways my other rehandle coupon is going on the rare Hiromoto Chukabocho.



cant wait to see the hiromoto cleaver rehandled!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

inzite said:


> cant wait to see the hiromoto cleaver rehandled!



It'll be a gem that's for sure, I enjoyed using it before I sent it notwithstanding the learning curve.


----------



## spoiledbroth

damn you sent it already! I bet it will be a beaut when it comes back.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

spoiledbroth said:


> damn you sent it already! I bet it will be a beaut when it comes back.



Yep, says it left the USPS Chicago facility earlier today, I find including the harmonized tariff codes makes the shipment go faster. Maybe we'll have to do a 'Peg City pass around once it's back


----------



## bonestter

Both arriving on the same day. 

I'm mesmerised


----------



## marc4pt0

Very savvy scores!


----------



## preizzo

Nice knives 
I sold them both last year and I missing them lot. &#128547;


----------



## bonestter

marc4pt0 said:


> Very savvy scores!



Try saying that while on a dice 

Reminds me

[video]https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=jah+wobble&oq=jah+wobble&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.6257j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#q=jah+wobble&tbm=vid[/video]


----------



## Chuckles

Gengetsu 180

I am loving this knife.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

+1 Chuckles ... I have a 210 Gengetsu Gyuto / White (clad) and have been litterally begging Jon to let me know when they come back in stock ... really, really special IMO! I was litterly shaking when Dave offered it up to you during your 180 petty search and so glad it found a nice home, even if it has to live in a draw full of other knives ... from your knife storage comment ... LOL (FULL DISCLOSURE - I had a PM locked and loaded in hopes you would say 'no thanks' ... :bliss:


----------



## panda

Chuck you need a prettier one since it's for use in front of people, and sell the geng to me!


----------



## bonestter




----------



## daveb

panda said:


> Chuck you need a prettier one since it's for use in front of people, and sell the geng to me!





Hey now. I've first dibs if it goes back on the block. Could only part with it (reluctantly) cause I have 180s by Marko and Ian. The perfect length for a Petty.


----------



## inzite

bonestter said:


> Both arriving on the same day.
> 
> I'm mesmerised



looks like you have both ends of the spectrum under control!


----------



## alterwisser

Just received my package from Sweden, Mini Gyuto. Pics during daylight tomorrow... But damn that tip is the thinnest I've ever seen! That's a razor... I'm quite smitten LOL


----------



## aboynamedsuita

tjangula said:


> I also got my Takamura 240 gyuto from Knifewear, mine shipped from Edmonton I believe but the matching 130 petty from Calgary. I think they only have the 210 for gyutos left now (at least online)
> 
> j, I recently saw the 270 suji was back, and of course it was only two weeks after I gave up after waiting since the late spring and got a Hana from the USA, and the the day after I sent my gyuto to get rehandled with the petty :doublebanghead:
> 
> I kinda wanted to rehandle the three as a set, but I also have the standard R2 gyuto and petty, so at least there's some consistency. Plus the Hana is pretty cool with the wa handle and end cap, and is the exact same blade just different handle AFAIK (have heard from MTC Kitchen and others, but Chefs Armoury in Australia says it's a lower grade version?). Anyways my other rehandle coupon is going on the rare Hiromoto Chukabocho.





Godslayer said:


> I laughed when I saw that, anyways all of takamura's knives are top notch, one could argue is one of the worlds best with r2 steel as 90% of his lines are r2, I am currently debating suminagashi or pro, 400 or 800, these are the big decisions that change your life forever :O also you could always sell the hana for a small lose and buy the suminigashi, I am sure dave would be ok rehandling another suminagashi





tjangula said:


> I was seriously thinking about that but for the amount of times I actually use a suji I'm not sure it'd be worth the trouble now, The gyuto and petty can live on the mag rack and the suji too if there's room. This will also allow me to get the cleaver done as the handle was really lacking, but still one of those things that's always back & forth in your mind.



Well, Godslayer's advise is getting the best of me. The thought of not having a matching gyuto, petty, suji set was annoying, so even though I literally *just got* a Hana I nabbed the only available 270mm Uchigumo:





Some family photos with its non-identical but very similar twins:


----------



## malexthekid

Christmas present from my wife. So happy and surprised by it.

Photo courtesy of James from K & S.


----------



## ynot1985

Is that a knife by Mert?


----------



## malexthekid

It is. &#128512;


----------



## V1P

Malexthekid: your wife has good taste [emoji106]


----------



## bonestter

That's a beauty - 190?


----------



## malexthekid

Yep 190mm. haven't got to use it yet but can't wait. Feels really light and nimble in the hand.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

malexthekid said:


> Yep 190mm. haven't got to use it yet but can't wait. Feels really light and nimble in the hand.



You will love it. The downside is that you will want more of Mert's knives. No, wait, that *can't* be a downside.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## alterwisser

malexthekid said:


> Christmas present from my wife. So happy and surprised by it.
> 
> Photo courtesy of James from K & S.



Awesome! I like your wife LOL ... Can she teach mine???

WHILE reading the replies to your post Mert sent me a pic of "my baby" (his words) after quenching! Can't wait...


----------



## jackslimpson

Damn Takamura Trifecta. Nice.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Cheeks1989

Pensacola Tiger said:


> You will love it. The downside is that you will want more of Mert's knives. No, wait, that *can't* be a downside.
> 
> Merry Christmas!



Haha, Yep


----------



## kevpenbanc

malexthekid said:


> Christmas present from my wife. So happy and surprised by it.
> 
> Photo courtesy of James from K & S.



Nice wife! 
Merry Xmas


----------



## KimBronnum

V1P said:


> Malexthekid: your wife has good taste [emoji106]


+1


----------



## CB1968

First western he has made, did a pretty good job!!!


----------



## marc4pt0

Looks like a homerun to me!


----------



## Ant4d

Nice looking cutter mate


----------



## Ant4d

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vo7ne4d5lbqr3jj/Photo 22-12-2015, 3 20 46 PM.jpg?dl=0

Go west


----------



## Ant4d

http://https://www.dropbox.com/s/bjr3in9ykofcstq/Photo%2022-12-2015%2C%203%2018%2052%20PM.jpg?dl=0
Just trying to post photos


----------



## zoze

Nice Tilman.


----------



## daveb

Ant4d said:


> http://https://www.dropbox.com/s/bjr3in9ykofcstq/Photo%2022-12-2015%2C%203%2018%2052%20PM.jpg?dl=0
> Just trying to post photos




Looks like good start on photo. Instead of copying public link into thread, click on insert image icon (4th over from smiley icon) click insert URL, paste link there, uncheck the pia button and you're there.


----------



## bonestter

Here you go I'll do it


----------



## marc4pt0

These Tilman western handle knives are looking pretty sweet


----------



## Ant4d

Thanks


----------



## Cheeks1989

First hhh




Snagged the picture from Randy.


----------



## spoiledbroth

sweet handle!


----------



## Cheeks1989

Thanks! Its really insane in person.


----------



## drake

Love the western handle on that knife!!


alterwisser said:


> Awesome! I like your wife LOL ... Can she teach mine???
> 
> WHILE reading the replies to your post Mert sent me a pic of "my baby" (his words) after quenching! Can't wait...


----------



## drake

Enjoy that Kono, amazing knife!!


bonestter said:


> Both arriving on the same day.
> 
> I'm mesmerised


----------



## drake

Absolutely stunning F&F


tjangula said:


> Well, Godslayer's advise is getting the best of me. The thought of not having a matching gyuto, petty, suji set was annoying, so even though I literally *just got* a Hana I nabbed the only available 270mm Uchigumo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some family photos with its non-identical but very similar twins:


----------



## drake

Nice Takamura!


tjangula said:


> Some recent BF/CM acquisitions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From L to R:
> ZK Meiji Parer
> ZK Euroline 52100 10" Chef (had one before and regret letting it go)
> Takamura Hana 270mm Sujihiki (had a 240 Hana and a 270 HSPS, trying to consolidate my suji collection)
> Toyama Noborikoi Mukimono 135mm


----------



## drake

Love the contrast in that burl...


marc4pt0 said:


>


----------



## drake

Love the look of that cutting board. What type of wood?


Smurfmacaw said:


> I wanted another of these and ordered it. Got the opportunity to get a couple more so I went with it.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

drake said:


> Absolutely stunning F&F





drake said:


> Nice Takamura!



Thanks, I'm a big fan of Takamura.

Did Santa bring something that's going on BST? There is multi quote after all


----------



## bonestter

drake said:


> Enjoy that Kono, amazing knife!!



For me, the Kono is a knife I am still coming to terms with. Folk I have shown it to don't know what to make of it (I still dont) 

The Kramer gets the most use


----------



## Smurfmacaw

drake said:


> Love the look of that cutting board. What type of wood?



Maple and walnut.


----------



## sergeysus

tjangula said:


> Well, Godslayer's advise is getting the best of me. The thought of not having a matching gyuto, petty, suji set was annoying, so even though I literally *just got* a Hana I nabbed the only available 270mm Uchigumo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some family photos with its non-identical but very similar twins:



Wow! thats outstanding!


----------



## Vils

Masakage Kujira 210mm, #2 Aogami (stainless tang).






A close up of the damascus like cladding:


----------



## alterwisser

Vils said:


> Masakage Kujira 210mm, #2 Aogami (stainless tang).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the damascus like cladding:



Really loving the looks, have been eyeing it for some time. Hope you can share some feedback after using it for a bit. Can't find too many reviews out there...


----------



## Vils

It is a wabi-sabi knife, a lot of imperfections that, in my mind, adds to the beauty.
That said I have been toying around a bit with onions, cucumbers, bell peppers, potatoes and ham. It has performed flawlessly.
Stunning OOTB sharpness and good food release. I usually prefer octagonal handles but this oval rose wood handle was nice looking and really comfy.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Hah wabi sabi been a while since I heard that one.


----------



## 2010ZR1

Here are a couple I just got in the mail today.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Beautiful stuff 2010zr1. I am in love with Merts work.


----------



## 2010ZR1

The top knife was being made for Chuck the Butcher before he passed. Mert ended up showing it to me and I bought it. Pretty special knife.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Did you see the knife Chuck had from Mert? It was gorgeous.


----------



## 2010ZR1

Got this one in a couple of days ago.


----------



## 2010ZR1

Cheeks1989 said:


> Did you see the knife Chuck had from Mert? It was gorgeous.



I think I did see it on the forum here.


----------



## spoiledbroth

In before the new forgie hatefest... Let us know what ya think


----------



## 2010ZR1

spoiledbroth said:


> In before the new forgie hatefest... Let us know what ya think



Hey it's just another knife. I am going to try it out and see what I think. Not the best finish on the blade or the nicest handle but I am sure it will cut stuff. I just wanted to get one of the first run to see what it was all about.


----------



## cheflarge

Wow, talk about diving into the Tansu boat full boar!!! Two extraordinary beauties, you are one lucky person, sir. :goodpost: lus1:


----------



## spoiledbroth

2010ZR1 said:


> Hey it's just another knife. I am going to try it out and see what I think. Not the best finish on the blade or the nicest handle but I am sure it will cut stuff. I just wanted to get one of the first run to see what it was all about.



I never had a problem with it really but I remember the sh*tshow that ensued when that guy showed up posting about it a few months ago


----------



## gic

Total BS, calling it a forgie

it's not a modern version of the forgie, it seems a reasonable standard, j-knife although apparently only acceptably well made.


----------



## lobby

Got rid of my masamoto profile Marko for a western shig Marko. Gotta say, certainly a bigger fan of a knife with heft than a laser. This thing is a beast.


----------



## spoiledbroth

gic said:


> Total BS, calling it a forgie
> 
> it's not a modern version of the forgie, it seems a reasonable standard, j-knife although apparently only acceptably well made.


----------



## inzite

lobby said:


> Got rid of my masamoto profile Marko for a western shig Marko. Gotta say, certainly a bigger fan of a knife with heft than a laser. This thing is a beast.



a beauty!


----------



## daveb

Like the looks of the "new forgie", better than expected. Can you say passaround?


----------



## NotThinEnough

that 'forgie' is sakai made wide bevel knife in disguise! flat profile it seems. says its heavier (200g). ive like the wide bevel look of those. congrats.


----------



## chiffonodd

Picked up a Zakuri 210 b#1 to practice wide bevel sharpening / thinning / refinishing before I dare try any DIY on the kochi 240. Got it off rakuten for $60. Came with some scratches in the KU and the F&F on the handle is not stellar. Profile has a too much of an upsweep toward the tip. So not a perfect knife by any means but man is thing going to be informative. And the grind is surprisingly good! Blade would definitely benefit from thinning, but appears to have a lot of potential. I am very pleased overall and looking forward to gaining experience that I will apply toward other knives in the future.

*Left side:*







*Right side*






*Choil:*


----------



## XooMG

chiffonodd said:


> Picked up a Zakuri 210 b#1 to practice wide bevel sharpening / thinning / refinishing before I dare try any DIY on the kochi 240. Got it off rakuten for $60. Came with some scratches in the KU and the F&F on the handle is not stellar. Profile has a too much of an upsweep toward the tip. So not a perfect knife by any means but man is thing going to be informative. And the grind is surprisingly good! Blade would definitely benefit from thinning, but appears to have a lot of potential. I am very pleased overall and looking forward to gaining experience that I will apply toward other knives in the future.


Good luck on that one. I never cared for the larger Zakuri profiles, but I love the shorter knives.

I recently posted a choil shot of my funayuki in another thread:





That knife has received quite a bit of TLC...but I really love the outcome so far.


----------



## Vils

Arrived this morning:


----------



## TheDispossessed

Pillow is old, knife is new (to me). First piece of stainless (western handle no less) in a long, long time.


----------



## chiffonodd

XooMG said:


> Good luck on that one. I never cared for the larger Zakuri profiles, but I love the shorter knives.
> 
> I recently posted a choil shot of my funayuki in another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That knife has received quite a bit of TLC...but I really love the outcome so far.



Is that one of the 165mm funayukis? Might snag one of those too come to think of it


----------



## XooMG

chiffonodd said:


> Is that one of the 165mm funayukis? Might snag one of those too come to think of it


135mm. It's pretty thin...the handle is just a slender custom handle from Anton Kudris so the blade looks thicker.

I gave a 150mm as a gift and it was pretty nice, and the 165 could be interesting, but the 135mm is my favorite.


----------



## sharptools

2010ZR1 said:


> Got this one in a couple of days ago.



Whoa. I completely missed this. Does anyone have a link to the background of this? Is this an "official" revival of the line? Why does it look so much like a wide bevel J-knife?


----------



## spoiledbroth

Forgecraft is/was a dead copyright (warning: I'm no ******* *cough* I mean lawyer *cough* I mean liar).

Some guys from Kamloops, BC, Canada bought the rights to the name (ibid) and contracted some smith in Japan (supposedly a pretty decent one) to make a new knife based off the profile of the original forgecraft knife.

There was a limited run, I think they're all gone but you can google-fu to find out. I think they're going to come out with a less expensive/exclusive version after this if all goes according to plan.

I'm sure the fellow who bought it knows more than I do and will probably correct me on most of this.

There was a thread about it awhile ago, actually I think it was a thread-hijack and then one of the blokes involved showed up and started posting, many people were unhappy about the use of an iconic name being put on a different knife by 'outsiders' ... more or less... 

I'm curious to see how it ends up cuttin


----------



## brainsausage

sharptools said:


> Whoa. I completely missed this. Does anyone have a link to the background of this? Is this an "official" revival of the line? Why does it look so much like a wide bevel J-knife?



It's not an official revival. It's trading in on name recognition, and based on data mining on this here forum. But they paid their vendor fees after they got found out, so whatevs I guesssssssss!!!!!


----------



## jackslimpson

brainsausage said:


> It's not an official revival. It's trading in on name recognition, and based on data mining on this here forum. But they paid their vendor fees after they got found out, so whatevs I guesssssssss!!!!!



I should try to buy one of these. After all, I have a Springfield Armory Mil-Spec pistol. it shoots pretty sweet.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## brainsausage

jackslimpson said:


> I should try to buy one of these. After all, I have a Springfield Armory Mil-Spec pistol. it shoots pretty sweet.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jack



Poor comparison IMO. Springfield isn't calling themselves Colt. Or Sig-Sauer. Or Mossberg. They're calling themselves by their own name.

But yeah- I'd like to try one of these out in the hopes that they at least made a proper knife, regardless of the label/price-tag.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Teruyasu Fujiwara 195.

Picked this up from XooMG a few months ago.
Really liking this, a tall knife, very nice short gyuto.


----------



## bonestter

Wow, that looks well sweet

The profile looks (to these eyes) as if it has a nice progressive curve with a 'small' flat spot towards the back/spine area?

Good pics too to catch the hammering - I'm liking that a lot too 

Enjoy


----------



## kevpenbanc

Got this a few days ago, an impulsive xmas pressie for myself.


----------



## CrisAnderson27

kevpenbanc said:


> Got this a few days ago, an impulsive xmas pressie for myself.



One of these months I'm going to have to pick up a knife from Mert myself, lol. Another guy I've been feeling that way about is Robin...the more of these guy's knives I see, the more I have an itch to own one...and I don't own any maker on this board's knives :wink:.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Tansu 170.
Takefu white steel.
Handle is amboyna burl, musk ox horn and nickel spacers.

Mert said it was a nice cutter, I haven't had it too long but it did indeed go through some carrots very nicely.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

kevpenbanc said:


>


That's a piece of awesomeness right there!

I think there should be a warning for first time visitors of this thread: "WARNING! This thread may poses real danger for your wallet and peace of mind"


----------



## kevpenbanc

bonestter said:


> Wow, that looks well sweet
> 
> The profile looks (to these eyes) as if it has a nice progressive curve with a 'small' flat spot towards the back/spine area?
> 
> Good pics too to catch the hammering - I'm liking that a lot too
> 
> Enjoy



Do these help?


----------



## bonestter

kevpenbanc said:


> Do these help?



Why thankyou very kindly sir :doublethumbsup: And again, great pics. Loving this line of knives

Looks like the curve continues past the 'flat sweetspot' providing a very slight relief almost at the heel to stop it slamming into the board?


----------



## kevpenbanc

bonestter said:


> Why thankyou very kindly sir :doublethumbsup: And again, great pics. Loving this line of knives
> 
> Looks like the curve continues past the 'flat sweetspot' providing a very slight relief almost at the heel to stop it slamming into the board?



Most welcome.

Definately no 'slamming', it is a very sweet knife.
I do like the height for such a relatively short knife.
Light and agile, I do enjoy it 

Happy 2016.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Decided the plain wa handle on my....er...my wife's Carter 180 Funiyuki needed an upgrade. I let her pick from my basket of handle goodies and she chose the Afzelia Gatorskin. Sent it off to Ian Rogers for a Kite handle. Added an ancient bog oak ferrule and it came out smashing. Perfect fit and finish and we both love it. I also thinned it a bit and put a kasumi finish on it (the Carter finish is a little too rustic for my taste....). Thanks Ian, your workmanship is unmatched.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Decided while I was at it to rehandle my recent 180 Kato purchase. For this one I chose curly Mango. Ian put an ancient bog oak ferrule on it. Again, fantastic fit and finish. Really happy with it. Great little cutter and a handle to match now. Has some patina but haven't decided whether to put a kasumi finish on it or not yet. In any case, again many thanks to Ian Rogers of Haburn knives.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Two beauties right there, is the kite handle similar to the higher end stock Hinoura style in terms of X-section (octagon-ish on top, oval-esque on bottom)? I'm just not familiar with the adjective.


----------



## SolidSnake03

I like how the Kato handle looks thicker than the Carter, like it was kept bigger/thicker to better match the blade while the Carter has a lighter and more narrow handle again to match the blade properly.


----------



## Krassi

hi!

here are some pics of my new dalman 210mm(actually 220) Gyutohiki.

http://imgur.com/a/tm84U

performs better than most of my 36 other kitchenknifes

best regards, daniel


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> Two beauties right there, is the kite handle similar to the higher end stock Hinoura style in terms of X-section (octagon-ish on top, oval-esque on bottom)? I'm just not familiar with the adjective.



Yes, octogonish on top and ovalesque on the bottom. I really like it, very comfortable. Not sure if it's a japanese term or not....my japanese is lacking. I'll ask my daughter (or Ian next time I talk to him). Now I have to decide what to put on the Kato Damascus Gyuto that should be here Tuesday.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

SolidSnake03 said:


> I like how the Kato handle looks thicker than the Carter, like it was kept bigger/thicker to better match the blade while the Carter has a lighter and more narrow handle again to match the blade properly.



Yes, Ian has quite a good eye. I supplied the basic wood and let him just do his thing....I think they are pretty much perfect.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Krassi said:


> hi!
> 
> here are some pics of my new dalman 210mm(actually 220) Gyutohiki.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/tm84U
> 
> performs better than most of my 36 other kitchenknifes
> 
> best regards, daniel



Very nice. I really like my Dalman. Is that the reindeer horn ferrule?


----------



## Krassi

yep its reindeer 

i really love the clean look of it and the bolster is solid reindeer horn with a slight tapering at the front


----------



## marc4pt0

I really like Robin's new logo on his knives. Reminds me of Pirates for some reason. Great score for certain


----------



## Aphex

Can't believe it took me so long to get a Mizuno. You could say i'm impressed.


----------



## chinacats

Aphex said:


> Can't believe it took me so long to get a Mizuno. You could say i'm impressed.



Awesome looking grind, what's the length?


----------



## Aphex

chinacats said:


> Awesome looking grind, what's the length?



230mm on the edge, 48mm tall.


----------



## SuperSharp

Krassi said:


> hi!
> 
> here are some pics of my new dalman 210mm(actually 220) Gyutohiki.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/tm84U
> 
> performs better than most of my 36 other kitchenknifes
> 
> best regards, daniel



There's something special about those Dalman knives... They look so sleek and refined. I need to find one.


----------



## chiffonodd

Krassi said:


> hi!
> 
> here are some pics of my new dalman 210mm(actually 220) Gyutohiki.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/tm84U
> 
> performs better than most of my 36 other kitchenknifes
> 
> best regards, daniel



Love the subtleties in that thin grind. Beautiful knife :doublethumbsup:


----------



## marc4pt0

Shigehiro 240 Gyuto:

















Initial impressions:

Packaging is definitely fun. Suiting for the holidays which is when I received it. Big handle, small blade. By small blade I mean in height, much shorter than I usually prefer. The spine is very stout, and well polished as is the choil. Because of the thick spine the knife carries a bit of authority when handling it, even at its seemingly smaller size. The kanji is beautiful, but a bit too textured for me (as you can see in the pic above). Kind of sharp in some spots as well.

When I first used it I was a little under-impressed. But that's through my own silly fault, as I didn't even notice the heavy lacquer coating on the blade itself. My kitchens at work are very bright, which kind of diffused the lacquer glaze. I only chopped a couple veggies and then rinsed it. That's when I noticed the lacquer, and how thick of a coating it was. When I got home I took some acetone to it which removed most of it. Had to be extremely careful as the knife came wicked sharp. The picture above was right after I rinsed the acetone off. You can still see how the water beads up.

Once the lacquer was removed it was game on. Cuts like a brilliant champ. It steered a little to my left when going through large carrots, but I think that's because I'm used to taller blades. After I noticed the initial steering I adjusted my direction a bit and the steering was non-existent. Again, I think the steering was caused by me and not the blade itself. I only mention this to remark on my taste for taller profiles. That said, this knife would've quickly become one of my go-to's if I were still working stations on the line. That's because of its size and heft. It feels secure and confident when in the pinch grip, and it leaves an impression even when you're just catching it out of the corner of your eye resting on your board.

It's funny that Sam is now selling Dalman knives, which I think compliments the Shigehiro very well in its contrast. The Shigehiro is quite the opposite in weight and thickness, but they both cut with tremendous ease. Both knives are smaller in profile, yet cut with authority which make them excellent roommates in your cramped station.

It'll take me some getting used to, but I can see this one having the potential of getting put through its paces under my watch. We'll see. It wont be my go to, but again I have to stress that is through no fault of the knife itself. It's just my personal taste for a little taller gyuto. I would certainly recommend this to anyone caught in the chase for a Shig or Kato. I'm not saying the 3 are alike, I'm just saying that they compare against (& play with) each other well.


----------



## Krassi

Yep! and thanks for the nice feedback about my dalman! 

and it is not only beautiful!
Cutting performance is on a new level and this thing is so light it feels like it has some antigravity floating device in it 
and also very solid in the hand.. love his handles.. the one i choose is very good.
when using the knife it feels like a part of my hand.. uber awesome 3000! .. so i cant wait to get my dalman 150mm petty.. muahahahah (evil finalboss laughing)


----------



## Ant4d

How about a phot of the knife


----------



## F-Flash

Small teaser whats coming :knife:


----------



## Matus

F-flash, some could consider your post, you know, a provocation 

Anyhow - I just got a big package from Jon (kind of group order of 3 people) and among all the beautifully packed items was 180mm carbon clad Kochi santoku, All I can say for now - beautifully finished knife, incredibly thin behind the edge:

Bottom to top: Kochi 180, Yoshikane Hakata 165, Carter funayuki 167






Left to right: Kochi 180, Yoshikane Hakata 165, Carter funayuki 167 (after thinning by Greg)



Kochi Santoku, Yoshikane SKD Hakata, Carter funayuki by Matus Kalisky, on Flickr


----------



## Vils

Nice knives and a wonderful cutting board!


----------



## JDA_NC

In my mind, I really want to be the type of cook that uses pure, 100% carbon knives. Working meticulously, keeping my knives spotless, polishing them every night and removing any patina that appears.

The reality of my situation is that I always tend to work in high(er) volume restaurants and I am cutting a LOT of citrus in my day to day work. I also need knives that can take a serious beating. I don't seem to work at many places where you can stretch out and comfortably wield a 270mm gyuto, which is also something, in my mind, that I really want to do.

So I have these carbon knives sitting at home that I almost never bring to work even though I really, really want to.

A little over a year ago I moved to a new city, new job, and started using a Shun SG2 knife that was given to me years ago as a gift. I hadn't really spent any time with it because I turned my nose up at the idea of using a Shun. I just needed a beater. Turned out I actually really like the knife and I've come to enjoy using PM steel in a professional setting. I also have a set of diamond stones from JKI which makes sharpening difficult steels a joy.

Another issue, as a cook, is that I don't want to bring loud, blingy, "look at me - I cost $$$" knives in the work place. 

So when I saw the recent kasumi/hairline Sukenari ZDP-189 knives, they really spoke to me and I pulled the trigger. An under the radar, short 240mm, wa handled, tallish, high HRC, super PM knife? Yes please.





















Next to a Gesshin Ginga 270mm and a Takamura R2 210mm gyuto.






I haven't seen much posted about this knife so I felt like sharing. Please excuse the terrible pictures. This knife is THIN. I just got it so I can't speak on how it is on the stones or how the steel holds up in a professional environment, but I am excited to see. If I had to nitpick, I would like a slightly pointier tip and a stronger distal taper. But I am very happy at the moment.


----------



## OneS

Are these the Knives & Stones versions ?


----------



## marc4pt0

At first glance, that Sukenari looks like a Kato Workhorse. Very similar profile. How's she cut?


----------



## JDA_NC

marc4pt0 said:


> At first glance, that Sukenari looks like a Kato Workhorse. Very similar profile. How's she cut?



Took her to work today. There wasn't a lot of heavy knife work but so far it is a phenomenal cutter. Stiction is noticeable but I'm a lefty and it's not particularly bad - just another day in the struggle :wink: I left the OOTB edge on the knife because a) it's actually pretty nice and b) I'm interested in seeing if it's chippy. I didn't exactly give it a stress test but no problems today. I was interested in seeing how it would do with lemon seeds since it's so thin & the heat treatment is so high, and it ate them without a thought. I hate having other people use my knife but in my current kitchen it does happen from time to time, mostly my Chef, and it was funny seeing his eyes open wide after using it. This thing definitely cuts well. I love the profile too.

And this is the CKTG version. K&S was out of the 240mm which I had my heart set on.


----------



## marc4pt0

Sounds good so far. Off to a great start, looking fwd to hearing more. And hopefully K&S will get more in stock soon, he's definitely got them priced nicely compared to CKTG


----------



## spoiledbroth

What is the k&s version of that knife? ...or rather the difference between what James sells and what everyone else sells


----------



## Godslayer

spoiledbroth said:


> What is the k&s version of that knife? ...or rather the difference between what James sells and what everyone else sells



Main différence is the handle is upgraded to ebony and silver. Also if you mention this forum he gives you a free saya.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Godslayer said:


> Main différence is the handle is upgraded to ebony and silver. Also if you mention this forum he gives you a free saya.


ahhh. I know mark doesnt sell any of his with saya but koki does.


----------



## F-Flash

DHL brought my new knife from Maksim. I was one of the lucky ones.

Kato kikuryu 240mm gyuto 













Comparison with toyama gyuto 






Kato weights 277g, toyama 227g















Gf told me this will be last knife for 3 years. Or atleast I have to sell something to get something.. Oh well we gonna see about that..


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Nice, I am expecting my JNS purchase from DHL today as well.

Does anyone know more about the Kikuryu; such as whether or not it is the JNS branding of the Damascus Kato with a few tweaks (similar to the workhorse relative to the regular one), or is it its own special thing?


----------



## SlapChop

Sweet little Chefs knife that I got through kickstarter as a collaboration between Murray Carter and Tiktaalik. San Mai with Hitachi White Steel #1 from Japan with a SUS 410 Stainless. Designed for minimalist camping, but is performing quite well in my kitchen currently. 

So Far really digging this knife!





















Here he is with his brothers on my Custom Walnut and Pine Magnetic Knife Bar made for me by my good friend for Christmas this year!


----------



## bonestter

^ nice display (and very nice mag rack)

Is that a Ken Onion Santoku on the left?


----------



## SlapChop

Thanks. Yes it is the KO Santoku, easily the least used knife on that bars though.


----------



## soigne_west

Masamoto hc 240
Hiromoto SLD honesuki


----------



## inzite

F-Flash said:


> DHL brought my new knife from Maksim. I was one of the lucky ones.
> 
> Kato kikuryu 240mm gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison with toyama gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kato weights 277g, toyama 227g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gf told me this will be last knife for 3 years. Or atleast I have to sell something to get something.. Oh well we gonna see about that..



awesome incoming! the third image looks interesting, is that the core metal that's diff color or is it something else? (the line in the middle of the choil shot that looks off centered)


----------



## sergeysus

I just got 2 protein knives a Misono Hankotsu and itinomonn 210 suji


----------



## bonestter

SlapChop said:


> Thanks. Yes it is the KO Santoku, easily the least used knife on that bars though.



Why the least used?

I have always imagined that handle a real polorizer of opinion


----------



## SlapChop

bonestter said:


> Why the least used?
> 
> I have always imagined that handle a real polorizer of opinion



Personal preference I guess. For cleaning up meats I reach for the Wusthof or HHH and for veggies I go for the Rader nakiri. The $2 Goodwill Wenger slicer even gets more use then the Ken Onion.

The handle doesn't bother me but I don't find it particularly pleasing to hold. My biggest issue with that knife is the F&F. The majority of the edge of the tang can be felt protruding from the scales. Maybe they have shrunk and worsened over time, but I don't remember a time when it was completely smooth.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Just to show that persistence pays off, a virgin Shigefusa 240mm Kitaeji Gyuto arrived on my doorstep from the frozen northern climes of North America. I couldn't find cherries for the initial picture (would have been fitting for it's very first ever cut) but I did have to do a lot of veggies for the flock of parrots that inhabit my house. Cuts as good as it looks. More to follow as I have time to post.


----------



## KimBronnum

So nice! I also love mine. And they deserve to be used.


----------



## mikedtran

Smurfmacaw said:


> Just to show that persistence pays off, a virgin Shigefusa 240mm Kitaeji Gyuto arrived on my doorstep from the frozen northern climes of North America. I couldn't find cherries for the initial picture (would have been fitting for it's very first ever cut) but I did have to do a lot of veggies for the flock of parrots that inhabit my house. Cuts as good as it looks. More to follow as I have time to post.



Persistence beats resistance!!!


----------



## Godslayer

I want a 240 shig so bad


----------



## Andrew

F-Flash said:


> DHL brought my new knife from Maksim. I was one of the lucky ones.
> 
> Kato kikuryu 240mm gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gf told me this will be last knife for 3 years. Or atleast I have to sell something to get something.. Oh well we gonna see about that..



Flash- I'd love to hear what you think of the knife. Have you tried it out as of yet? Any thoughts on the weight? Fit and finish, etc.?

I ended up with one of the other ones, and am still trying to wrap my head around the thing... it's a beast! I've not cut anything with it as of yet, though I hope do do some dinner prep in the next few days with it. Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## F-Flash

I love the knife so far, weight is perfect for me as I like heavier Knifes. Don't have any complaints about f &f, other than I would like to Damascus pattern to show more.. Well I think I'm gonna try etch the Damascus to show more. If that doesn't work, I guess I have to order some fingerstones from Maksim.

Pretty reactive at first try with onions. I did but microbevel to knife before starting to cut stuff. Performance wise, I like it more than my toyama, but that's just after cutting few onions, red bellpeppers and some apples. Just love the heavy feeling it has, combined with effortless cutting.


----------



## Andrew

Cool, thanks for the comments.

I agree, I'd like the pattern to show up a bit more... I guess I'm also thinking the transition to the bevel might look better if it were a bit smoother, but I don't know if this is a function of the cladding or the like.

Regardless, I'm looking forward to getting to know the knife!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> Just to show that persistence pays off, a virgin Shigefusa 240mm Kitaeji Gyuto arrived on my doorstep from the frozen northern climes of North America. I couldn't find cherries for the initial picture (would have been fitting for it's very first ever cut) but I did have to do a lot of veggies for the flock of parrots that inhabit my house. Cuts as good as it looks. More to follow as I have time to post.



I also have some new toys to display... by now it should be no secret that I sold my entire shig display set :shocked3: :shocked3: :shocked3:
You can guess who got the 240 Kitaeji , and the others are en-route to some other KKF members. Here are my replacements:





the blue box should be a give-away, but the wooden one may not be









Shigefusa Kitaeji 210mm wa-Gyuto









Tsukasa Hinoura Unryu-Mon Shirogami #2 150mm wa-Petty

There's still "room for one more" on the rack (just not in my wallet, another JCK purchase I made is back ordered), so the hunt continues :viking:


----------



## Cheeks1989

Tanner beautiful Tsukasa Hinoura.


----------



## Godslayer

Hinoura :viking:


----------



## chiffonodd

tjangula said:


> I also have some new toys to display... by now it should be no secret that I sold my entire shig display set :shocked3: :shocked3: :shocked3:
> You can guess who got the 240 Kitaeji , and the others are en-route to some other KKF members. Here are my replacements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the blue box should be a give-away, but the wooden one may not be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigefusa Kitaeji 210mm wa-Gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsukasa Hinoura Unryu-Mon Shirogami #2 150mm wa-Petty
> 
> There's still "room for one more" on the rack (just not in my wallet, another JCK purchase I made is back ordered), so the hunt continues :viking:



Holy s*** dude everytime you post I realize I must be in the wrong line of work. Riverjump is just gorgeous.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> I also have some new toys to display... by now it should be no secret that I sold my entire shig display set :shocked3: :shocked3: :shocked3:
> You can guess who got the 240 Kitaeji , and the others are en-route to some other KKF members. Here are my replacements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the blue box should be a give-away, but the wooden one may not be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigefusa Kitaeji 210mm wa-Gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsukasa Hinoura Unryu-Mon Shirogami #2 150mm wa-Petty
> 
> There's still "room for one more" on the rack (just not in my wallet, another JCK purchase I made is back ordered), so the hunt continues :viking:



Nice score on the Hinoura! That's a nice one.


----------



## MAS4T0

chiffonodd said:


> Holy s*** dude everytime you post I realize I must be in the wrong line of work. Riverjump is just gorgeous.



Tanner, is this what you do?

[video=youtube;5SMYognL2t4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SMYognL2t4[/video]


----------



## bonestter

Torsion Damascus River Jump?

Goes to have a lie down


----------



## Godslayer

Is the knife worth a k?


----------



## mikedtran

Are there any reviews/posts on the performance of a Tsukasa Hinoura? They are truely breathtaking though. I've been eyeing up a gyuto....


----------



## bonestter

There's very little indeed. Mutsumi-san just isn't producing enough knives for there to be a ton of talk about them yet. I have a strong feeling that they will get popular


----------



## bonestter

mikedtran said:


> Are there any reviews/posts on the performance of a Tsukasa Hinoura? They are truely breathtaking though. I've been eyeing up a gyuto....



You been eyeing something like this?






Or this:


----------



## Smurfmacaw

mikedtran said:


> Are there any reviews/posts on the performance of a Tsukasa Hinoura? They are truely breathtaking though. I've been eyeing up a gyuto....



Super sharp edge out of the box, nice polish on the Hagane, misty Jigane, and overall gorgeous knives. Mine is a 180 petty and it does not perform as well as my Haburn petty...it's a little bit wedgy in spite of the insanely sharp edge. Is it worth the money? I don't regret buying it. Would I spend $2500 on a gyuto....I don't know. Sure would make a nice set though.

As far as the "wedgy" comment, 99.9% of knife users would be astounded by the way it cuts....I think we get a bit spoiled here and have high expectations.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

I'd be interested in what bonestter thinks of his santuko's cutting performance. I heard the wedgy comment from another member that had a gyuto before I got the petty but bought it anyway because, well, I wanted it. I still use it and for paring etc. it's insanely sharp and you can tell it. Cutting thick carrots....not so much but I usually break out a gyuto for that anyway. My other petty will slice a thick carrot effortlessly so maybe I'm spoiled by talented custom makers best efforts.


----------



## mikedtran

bonestter said:


> You been eyeing something like this?



Look at the torsional damascus one very similar to the ones that JKI carries. 



Smurfmacaw said:


> Super sharp edge out of the box, nice polish on the Hagane, misty Jigane, and overall gorgeous knives. Mine is a 180 petty and it does not perform as well as my Haburn petty...it's a little bit wedgy in spite of the insanely sharp edge. Is it worth the money? I don't regret buying it. Would I spend $2500 on a gyuto....I don't know. Sure would make a nice set though.
> 
> As far as the "wedgy" comment, 99.9% of knife users would be astounded by the way it cuts....I think we get a bit spoiled here and have high expectations.



I keep on telling myself I don't want it..but I do. I found one of the torsional damascus for under $1200 for a 210mm gyuto... Thoughts? The knife is just stupid beautiful....


----------



## kevpenbanc

mikedtran said:


> Look at the torsional damascus one very similar to the ones that JKI carries.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep on telling myself I don't want it..but I do. I found one of the torsional damascus for under $1200 for a 210mm gyuto... Thoughts? The knife is just stupid beautiful....



Buy it, else you're going to be miserable and tormented ;-)

In all honesty, it's probably just a matter of time.


----------



## Godslayer

If you have 1200 around buy it. If you dont like it sell it or trade it. It isnt far fetched to imagine someone would tracé a burke or rader for such a piece.


----------



## mikedtran

Godslayer said:


> If you have 1200 around buy it. If you dont like it sell it or trade it. It isnt far fetched to imagine someone would tracé a burke or rader for such a piece.



I'd trade it for a Devin in a heartbeat hahah =p


----------



## mikedtran

kevpenbanc said:


> Buy it, else you're going to be miserable and tormented ;-)
> 
> In all honesty, it's probably just a matter of time.



It really is probably just a matter of time honestly...


----------



## Andrew

I'd be very tempted by that knife at that price... his damascus is really singular.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Got this one only because I was checking my email at exactly the time the email came in from the place that shall not be mentioned here. Extremely sharp out of the box. No handle. Great damascus pattern that is much more pronounced than I expected. I was very pleasantly surprised. Seems maybe a little thinner than I expected but still has a nice heft to it (I like heavier knives for some reason.) Can't wait to handle it up and see how it cuts. Very difficult to photograph though (My crummy photography skills notwithstanding.)


----------



## mikedtran

Awesome pickup Mike!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Thanks, I'm really happy with it.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Nice to see the dammy Kato. Does anyone know how the Damascus katos differ from the Kikuryu (I may start a separate thread as the inquiry sorta slipped away)


----------



## aboynamedsuita

chiffonodd said:


> Holy s*** dude everytime you post I realize I must be in the wrong line of work. Riverjump is just gorgeous.


I'm doing alright for someone my age but really wish I could do more than 35 hours/week. Unfortunately because I'm salaried and how we're structured we don't technically get paid for for the first 100 hours of OT, but get and extra week off in lieu of. 




MAS4T0 said:


> Tanner, is this what you do?
> 
> [video=youtube;5SMYognL2t4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SMYognL2t4[/video]


Lol that's pretty much it, at the macro level you can almost think of fluids. The only difference between the video is people hate you instead




Godslayer said:


> Is the knife worth a k?


I doubt it'd perform 4x better than my Takamura HSPS Pro petty or 2x my Watanabe Honyaki petty, but it certainly has a lot of character which makes it really special to me when I think of what when into it. 




Smurfmacaw said:


> Super sharp edge out of the box, nice polish on the Hagane, misty Jigane, and overall gorgeous knives. Mine is a 180 petty and it does not perform as well as my Haburn petty...it's a little bit wedgy in spite of the insanely sharp edge. Is it worth the money? I don't regret buying it. Would I spend $2500 on a gyuto....I don't know. Sure would make a nice set though.
> 
> As far as the "wedgy" comment, 99.9% of knife users would be astounded by the way it cuts....I think we get a bit spoiled here and have high expectations.



Agree with this but cannot comment on performance, it wouldn't surprise me based on other knives with similar geometry. Is your petty 180, I thought it was a 150


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Oops, I meant 150....I think 180 qualifies as a gyuto.


----------



## mikedtran

tjangula said:


> Nice to see the dammy Kato. Does anyone know how the Damascus katos differ from the Kikuryu (I may start a separate thread as the inquiry sorta slipped away)



Based on my chats with Tosho I believe that officially all the Damascus Katos should be called Kikuryu.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Guess I'll be a slicing' mofo. Couldn't pass up a new Suji. Haven't had the chance to cut with it but the specs look good and it's a really nice looking knife. Just got it after a prolonged cryoquench up north. (Yeah, I like to give the canuk's a hard time about their weather but I spent a couple weeks in Ottawa and really liked it - in the summer). Good addition to my knife block.


----------



## Godslayer

Smurfmacaw said:


> Guess I'll be a slicing' mofo. Couldn't pass up a new Suji. Haven't had the chance to cut with it but the specs look good and it's a really nice looking knife. Just got it after a prolonged cryoquench up north. (Yeah, I like to give the canuk's a hard time about their weather but I spent a couple weeks in Ottawa and really liked it - in the summer). Good addition to my knife block.



Did you buy all tanners knives. Also thank you for buying that. The temptation was real.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Not all....though I was tempted!


----------



## F-Flash

I wonder why maksims kikuryu katos has less visible Damascus pattern? Is it steel difference or lack of something, polishing? Maksim lists his katos as that super secret steel, while others have white #2 core and some have SS clad.


----------



## orange

F-Flash said:


> I wonder why maksims kikuryu katos has less visible Damascus pattern? Is it steel difference or lack of something, polishing? Maksim lists his katos as that super secret steel, while others have white #2 core and some have SS clad.



My understanding is the kikuryu pattern mimicks closer to the jihada of a katana - basically more folding of steel, thus, more effort by Kato. 
The pattern is just aesthetic. I have not heard anything comments about a kikuryu goes through different heat treat compared to Kato's other &#34276;&#21407;&#33391;&#26126;&#20316; branded knives.

As far as the steel used, it may not be a "super secret special recipe steel"; I would say it may be more on "don't want to tell but nothing special".


----------



## MAS4T0

tjangula said:


> Lol that's pretty much it, at the macro level you can almost think of fluids. The only difference between the video is people hate you instead.



I beg to differ! The video proves that if you lead with that, you'll get all the ladies. 

You need to try it and report back! :biggrin:


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Serendipity strikes again. Was looking at my phone when the email rolled in so I acted. While I don't have a lot of call for a Usuba, I do sit around slicing radishes and daikon's into sheets. Can't hold a candle to Morimoto yet but can do a daikon sheet a couple of feet long now. Luckily I'm happily married....somehow I seriously doubt sparkling katsuramuki skills are a good way to get girls lol. Anyway, 210mm Kitaeji Usuba for the Shig family:


----------



## Schwartzbwithu

I'm really liking that cutting board. What size is it?


----------



## DamageInc

orange said:


> My understanding is the kikuryu pattern mimicks closer to the jihada of a katana - basically more folding of steel, thus, more effort by Kato.
> The pattern is just aesthetic. I have not heard anything comments about a kikuryu goes through different heat treat compared to Kato's other &#34276;&#21407;&#33391;&#26126;&#20316; branded knives.
> 
> As far as the steel used, it may not be a "super secret special recipe steel"; I would say it may be more on "don't want to tell but nothing special".



Maksim has stated that he pays more for the steel in his workhorse series than the standard white steel in the non-workhorse models. So I assume that it must be more special than white. But it's not tamahagane.


----------



## bonestter

Nothing too boutique with what's been around lately, but feels nice
















Kurosaki AS


----------



## Badgertooth

bonestter said:


> Nothing too boutique with what's been around lately, but feels nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurosaki AS



Beast... Have heard great things. Waiting for some stainless clads with semi custom handle to come back in stock at K&S


----------



## Godslayer

Kurosaki , his work is top notch. When James is done his vacation i am going to have to message him. Honestly i would love to get a migaki equivilant just with the kuroichi left on.


----------



## brainsausage

bonestter said:


> Why the least used?
> 
> I have always imagined that handle a real polorizer of opinion



The KO Shun 8" chef that I played with back when they first came on the scene was, and is, one of the worst performing knives I've ever worked with.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Godslayer said:


> Did you buy all tanners knives. Also thank you for buying that. The temptation was real.



Sale of the shig was contingent on unloading a couple others, I wouldn't give it up that easily lol. Then was good timing with Maksim and the 210.

Still have a Takamura R2 180mm gyuto & saya, plus a ZK Euroline sg2 Parer; both may be going to a coworker though.


----------



## Schwartzbwithu

That Kurosaki looks stunning. Not sure if there's something wrong, but I can only see one of what looks to be 3 pictures? Is it just me?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Schwartzbwithu said:


> That Kurosaki looks stunning. Not sure if there's something wrong, but I can only see one of what looks to be 3 pictures? Is it just me?



Same looks like the others didn't load or the link is broken


----------



## spoiledbroth

This was probably an ill advised xmas gift from my secret santa... :laugh:





















I tried to get artistic with this next one, sorry.





and heres a little trick i picked up from looking at an ebay auction for a second hand usuba... pretty good reduces the scratching to nothing, just takes a while to get the paper cut to the right size. I don't know if this is common knowledge I don't own many saya.





Sorry for the iphone pics. and because I hate when people post things and don't say what they are... sukenari ginsan 270 forged from jck. :dazed: the knife has no flaws that I can find. Have yet to use it to cut but very happy with the fit and finish, it seems like they really paid attention the the grind it is almost completely uniform, it is also I think my first knife with a real consistent distal taper. Goes from ~3mm down to a really really nice tip. My hope is to use this as a combo gyuto/suji, and pair it with a yet to be purchased deba and yanagiba as well as my faithful old Tanaka ginsan petty. Though I like the idea of the tesshu 180. maybe a honesuki too.

anyway.

cheers.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Smurfmacaw said:


> Got this one only because I was checking my email at exactly the time the email came in from the place that shall not be mentioned here. Extremely sharp out of the box. No handle. Great damascus pattern that is much more pronounced than I expected. I was very pleasantly surprised. Seems maybe a little thinner than I expected but still has a nice heft to it (I like heavier knives for some reason.) Can't wait to handle it up and see how it cuts. Very difficult to photograph though (My crummy photography skills notwithstanding.)


wow! Would have been a great match FOR my lonely Stefan Keller handle made of Koa and blonde horn...


----------



## bonestter

Here's some more of the Kurosaki AS 240 as the last post had broken links

Profile has a continuous curve, with virtually no flat spot, and indeed a smidge of back belly

It's thin, but not crazy thin behind the edge, and balance point is slightly foraward and combined with the weight immediately feels comfortable, and easy to use - not to light, too scary thin and razor like and delicate. I like the extra bit of neck before the handle and curved relief of the choil 

Nice handle, with top F&F as is the finish with the whole knife too

I showed the knife to a pal who prefers Sabatiers and he said if that was a car it would be called an un-finished project. Bit cruel I though, but I can see his point :eyebrow: 

It's pretty much what I was expecting, which is always a relief. A comfortable, confident all rounder


----------



## bonestter

brainsausage said:


> The KO Shun 8" chef that I played with back when they first came on the scene was, and is, one of the worst performing knives I've ever worked with.



What was it's major failing? That handle? Or that profile perhaps?


----------



## brainsausage

bonestter said:


> What was it's major failing? That handle? Or that profile perhaps?



Handle, profile, grind, the silly bolster/grip thing... Just a poor design across the board.


----------



## chiffonodd

spoiledbroth said:


> This was probably an ill advised xmas gift from my secret santa... :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get artistic with this next one, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres a little trick i picked up from looking at an ebay auction for a second hand usuba... pretty good reduces the scratching to nothing, just takes a while to get the paper cut to the right size. I don't know if this is common knowledge I don't own many saya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the iphone pics. and because I hate when people post things and don't say what they are... sukenari ginsan 270 forged from jck. :dazed: the knife has no flaws that I can find. Have yet to use it to cut but very happy with the fit and finish, it seems like they really paid attention the the grind it is almost completely uniform, it is also I think my first knife with a real consistent distal taper. Goes from ~3mm down to a really really nice tip. My hope is to use this as a combo gyuto/suji, and pair it with a yet to be purchased deba and yanagiba as well as my faithful old Tanaka ginsan petty. Though I like the idea of the tesshu 180. maybe a honesuki too.
> 
> anyway.
> 
> cheers.



Congrats looks like a terrific all arounder. You previously had the 240 stamped version IIRC? Comparison write up pls!


----------



## spoiledbroth

I kept the stamped one partially for that reason. Will also contrast with the now unavailable tanaka ginsanko!


----------



## Neens

For my first carbon knife I went big. A knife became aviable from Cris Anderson so I picked it up. 200mm extra heavy, extra tall gyuto. I only took a few quick pics on my cell phone. Too many people eyeing it at work, had to put it away. 










Second picture is from before I cleaned it up.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Neens said:


> For my first carbon knife I went big. A knife became aviable from Cris Anderson so I picked it up. 200mm extra heavy, extra tall gyuto. I only took a few quick pics on my cell phone. Too many people eyeing it at work, had to put it away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second picture is from before I cleaned it up.


I definitely like your style!! Go big or go Cutco.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Love me some Cris Anderson work. Beautiful knife neens.


----------



## Neens

Funny you say that smurf, my brother used to sell cutco.


----------



## bkultra

Neens said:


> Funny you say that smurf, my brother used to sell cutco.



Your "brother", sure. It's like saying I have a friend who... :justkidding:


----------



## jessf

Picked up a Neeman 7.5" a few months back and just recently grabbed a deba.




Ill be slapping together a saya for the deba soon


----------



## brainsausage

jessf said:


> Picked up a Neeman 7.5" a few months back and just recently grabbed a deba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be slapping together a saya for the deba soon



Which one's the deba?


----------



## jessf

The one on the right


----------



## XooMG

Trying out some stuff. First thing I managed to cut was the saya while taking the photo.

Robin Dalman 170mm bunka


----------



## cheflivengood

XooMG said:


> Trying out some stuff. First thing I managed to cut was the saya while taking the photo.
> 
> Robin Dalman 170mm bunka



:rofl2:


----------



## CrisAnderson27

XooMG said:


> Trying out some stuff. First thing I managed to cut was the saya while taking the photo.
> 
> Robin Dalman 170mm bunka



Gorgeous photo! That Dalman has a capable look to it for sure.


----------



## Krassi

as mentioned in another place  ... your photos are really stunning good + a stunnig executor class bunka,

robin rulz!


----------



## Miho

First time posting a picture on a forum. Hope Im doing this right.





The wa 210 and 270 sujihiki use to belong to Tanner.


----------



## chinacats

Miho said:


> First time posting a picture on a forum. Hope Im doing this right.



Don't know how you could have done it any better. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## chiffonodd

Miho said:


> First time posting a picture on a forum. Hope Im doing this right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wa 210 and 270 sujihiki use to belong to Tanner.



What is the gyuto second from right?


----------



## Miho

Shigefusa family.

I believe it's the eldest son


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Miho said:


> First time posting a picture on a forum. Hope Im doing this right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wa 210 and 270 sujihiki use to belong to Tanner.



Lookin' good! I thought the ones on the left and right were familiar


----------



## Miho

tjangula said:


> Lookin' good! I thought the ones on the left and right were familiar



So I just picked up the western Gyuto today. It is so different from the wa, if I don't look at the engraving, I would have thought they were from two different makers. It's shocking how different they are, everything from the profile to the thickness and weight.


----------



## brainsausage

Miho said:


> First time posting a picture on a forum. Hope Im doing this right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wa 210 and 270 sujihiki use to belong to Tanner.



Looks damn good to me my friend!


----------



## brainsausage

Miho said:


> Shigefusa family.
> 
> I believe it's the eldest son



Yoshihide


----------



## aboynamedsuita

spoiledbroth said:


> This was probably an ill advised xmas gift from my secret santa... :laugh:
> 
> Sorry for the iphone pics. and because I hate when people post things and don't say what they are... sukenari ginsan 270 forged from jck. :dazed: the knife has no flaws that I can find. Have yet to use it to cut but very happy with the fit and finish, it seems like they really paid attention the the grind it is almost completely uniform, it is also I think my first knife with a real consistent distal taper. Goes from ~3mm down to a really really nice tip. My hope is to use this as a combo gyuto/suji, and pair it with a yet to be purchased deba and yanagiba as well as my faithful old Tanaka ginsan petty. Though I like the idea of the tesshu 180. maybe a honesuki too.
> 
> anyway.
> 
> cheers.



Nice 270, I also am upgrading my Sukenari (honyaki) from a 240 to a 270. Koki said the 270 won't be ready until mid-late February, but it'll be worth the wait :knife:


----------



## Godslayer

tjangula said:


> Nice 270, I also am upgrading my Sukenari (honyaki) from a 240 to a 270. Koki said the 270 won't be ready until mid-late February, but it'll be worth the wait :knife:



:knife: honyaki


----------



## chiffonodd

Miho said:


> Shigefusa family.
> 
> I believe it's the eldest son



Would be really interested to hear your thoughts on how it compares to the 210 forged by the man himself! Other than length of course


----------



## spoiledbroth

tjangula said:


> Nice 270, I also am upgrading my Sukenari (honyaki) from a 240 to a 270. Koki said the 270 won't be ready until mid-late February, but it'll be worth the wait :knife:


irate1: nice choice! the 270s seem to have a really nice long flat spot on them! just looking at the spine on my knife really gets me going, hopefully yours will come with a nice taper too! My only disappointment so far is that they only seem to run up to 52mm height on their 270mm knives, but I knew it getting in, and really I'm quite chuffed to have anything over 49mm at the heel. This is part of the reason I have sold off all my 210 gyutos and my 180mm mac gyuto.

I think this company is spectacular. I am afraid to let on how much because I don't need any more prices going up. I am kinda interested in their stock kasumi w#2 kataba knives. :bat:


----------



## Asteger

Miho said:


>



Miho, the 210 yo and wa are so different in height (the wa looking good to me). What's the height on each?


----------



## Miho

Asteger said:


> Miho, the 210 yo and wa are so different in height (the wa looking good to me). What's the height on each?



Wa 54mm
Yo 46mm


----------



## bonestter

Miho said:


> Wa 54mm
> Yo 46mm



Looks more, but the necks are different aren't they?


----------



## Miho

bonestter said:


> Looks more, but the necks are different aren't they?



+/- 1mm since I did the measurements quickly with a regular ruler.

Is the neck the part where it meets the bolster or ferrule?
Regardless everything about the two knives are different.


----------



## schanop

Miho said:


> Wa 54mm
> Yo 46mm



Your wa 210mm is 54? Awesome find. Usually it would be less than 48-50mm tall for 210mm. Yo at 46 sounds normal though, may be a touch on shorty side. Two 240 yo that have (and had) are at 53-54mm tall.


----------



## Miho

schanop said:


> Your wa 210mm is 54? Awesome find. Usually it would be less than 48-50mm tall for 210mm. Yo at 46 sounds normal though, may be a touch on shorty side. Two 240 yo that have (and had) are at 53-54mm tall.



Yea its quite rare for a 210 to be that tall. I've never come across a Gyuto with this particular profile. I don't think it's the normal shig profile, must be an experimental knife for him


----------



## aboynamedsuita

FWIW, when I bought the 210 Kasumi wa-gyuto from JNS it was during the pre-order and was sold as a 225 (everything seemed to be listed like this, e.g. 255 was available as well). On the box it had 210 shig so the variation may be from where someone decides to measure from (IIRC its about 215 heel to tip and 230 ferrule to tip)


----------



## Chef_

Just bought this knife, wasnt really what i was expecting. Wayyy to thick for me, ive never seen a knife with absolutely no distal taper. But ive already used it a couple times so i cant send it back. I know its made of superior steel and it as excellent edge retention, but it seems like a lot of work to be able to grind this down to the edge you want. And im just a cook, not a knife craftsman. It is a beautiful knife though, and it came with a custom wood handle and maple ferrule



[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mikedtran

Excuse the poor pictures. Running out of the house now.

First custom I have ordered, from Chadd Smith.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Beautiful knife mikedtran. Really looking forward for the review.


----------



## mikedtran

Cheeks1989 said:


> Beautiful knife mikedtran. Really looking forward for the review.



Thanks. I will probably look to do a multiple knife comparison across: Tomatoes, Potatoes, Carrots, Onions?


----------



## Cheeks1989

That's a good variety.


----------



## chefcomesback

mikedtran said:


> Excuse the poor pictures. Running out of the house now.
> 
> First custom I have ordered, from Chadd Smith.



Chadd does very clean work , very good cutters with impeccable fit and finish , get on his list before he listens to me to charge more


----------



## bonestter

mikedtran said:


> Excuse the poor pictures. Running out of the house now.
> 
> First custom I have ordered, from Chadd Smith.



Lovely

Could you do a pic of the knife in its saya - handle looks like it's a sweet compliment


----------



## Badgertooth

Bit of a kkf first for me. My first BST purchase and my first thinning. And my first successful photo post!

Takeda 255mm Sasanoha. Taken from DMT diasharp extra coarse thru a progression of imanishi 400, chosera 1k, 3k, 5k, maruoyama shiro suita, Oozuku asagi, 1/2 micron loaded balsa


----------



## chinacats

Nice Badgertooth, bet she cuts a while lot better now.


----------



## Godslayer

Badgertooth said:


> Bit of a kkf first for me. My first BST purchase and my first thinning. And my first successful photo post!
> 
> Takeda 255mm Sasanoha. Taken from DMT diasharp extra coarse thru a progression of imanishi 400, chosera 1k, 3k, 5k, maruoyama shiro suita, Oozuku asagi, 1/2 micron loaded balsa



Looks amazing. I love the look of takedas + they feel special in the hand


----------



## preizzo

I am using one right now at work and it feels good. Need to thinning a bit thought


----------



## Badgertooth

chinacats said:


> Nice Badgertooth, bet she cuts a while lot better now.



Thanks! Yup, nearly had a trip to the emergency room when I was doing lateral cuts on a tomato. It was pretty late when I finished up sharpening and took her for a quick test, wasn't concentrating and narrowly missed my wrist. Lesson learned and an enormous grin for how she performs.


----------



## j22582536

Despite the low Canadian dollar, I still couldn't resist the temptation...shigefusa 150mm kasumi petty with cloud.


sorry for crappy iphone photos










210mm Kasumi yo gyuto arriving in few days (hope I don't get tax on...)


----------



## jacko9

Latest is my 270 Wa-Sujihiki Gesshin Kagekiyo Wa-Sujihiki from Japanese Knife Imports. It joins my purchase from the past year; T-F 140mm Nashiji Gyuto, Konosuke HD2 240 Gyuto, Konosuke Fujiyama 210 Blue2 Gyuto, T-F 150mm Nashiji Petty, Konosuke 150mm GS Petty.




[/URL][/IMG]






Jack


----------



## Miho

j22582536 said:


> Despite the low Canadian dollar, I still couldn't resist the temptation...shigefusa 150mm kasumi petty with cloud.
> 
> 
> sorry for crappy iphone photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 210mm Kasumi yo gyuto arriving in few days (hope I don't get tax on...)



photos arent showing


----------



## j22582536

j22582536 said:


> Despite the low Canadian dollar, I still couldn't resist the temptation...shigefusa 150mm kasumi petty with cloud.
> 
> 
> sorry for crappy iphone photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 210mm Kasumi yo gyuto arriving in few days (hope I don't get tax on...)



Photo re-uploaded


----------



## Smurfmacaw

jacko9 said:


> Latest is my 270 Wa-Sujihiki Gesshin Kagekiyo Wa-Sujihiki from Japanese Knife Imports. It joins my purchase from the past year; T-F 140mm Nashiji Gyuto, Konosuke HD2 240 Gyuto, Konosuke Fujiyama 210 Blue2 Gyuto, T-F 150mm Nashiji Petty, Konosuke 150mm GS Petty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack



Wow, nice. I haven't seen a wide bevel suji like that before....looks like a yanagiba. You are a bad bad man for putting me in acquisition mode again!


----------



## brainsausage

j22582536 said:


> Photo re-uploaded



Sexy.


----------



## bonestter

Lovely little (125mm) Yaxell Santoku arrived today. F&F perfect and an OOTB edge which is razor sharp


----------



## j22582536

My shigefusa 210mm kasumi yo gyuto just arrived (more like 220mm actually)

Thank you Canada customs for not taxing me :doublethumbsup:


----------



## marc4pt0

bonestter said:


> Lovely little (125mm) Yaxell Santoku arrived today. F&F perfect and an OOTB edge which is razor sharp



This choil shot looks money. Nice looking curves in all the right places. I'm excited to hear your thoughts on this one


----------



## jacko9

Smurfmacaw said:


> Wow, nice. I haven't seen a wide bevel suji like that before....looks like a yanagiba. You are a bad bad man for putting me in acquisition mode again!



Slices paper thin with no effort - the best I could have imagined for a slicer. I'll post a review after I get a chance to put it through it's paces.


----------



## preizzo

I bought for my wife the same little santoku and she loved it. 
It s been over a year and maybe I had to sharpened for her only twice. Good knife for the money


----------



## spoiledbroth

j22582536 said:


> My shigefusa 210mm kasumi yo gyuto just arrived (more like 220mm actually)
> 
> Thank you Canada customs for not taxing me :doublethumbsup:


Beaut! They must be getting lazy. I have never been hit with taxes or duty or anything like that, though my purchases rarely exceed 200usd and are almost exclusively from Koki lately :razz:


----------



## spoiledbroth

Ooof :0


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Hey fellow Canucks, probably best to keep that discussion off the public forum as it is unlawful and you could be charged by the CBSA.


----------



## mikedtran

This is what constantly checking the forums/BST netted me:


----------



## spoiledbroth

tjangula said:


> Hey fellow Canucks, probably best to keep that discussion off the public forum as it is unlawful and you could be charged by the CBSA.


Absolutely. I don't condone asking anyone to fudge customs documentation!


----------



## erikz

marc4pt0 said:


> This choil shot looks money. Nice looking curves in all the right places. I'm excited to hear your thoughts on this one


I own a 165mm version of this knife and my girlfriend tends to always grab it. The VG10 edge is pretty good, only needs a touch up once in a while (gets used about 2/3 days a week by my gf).


----------



## preizzo

Got a package from cleancut.se today and this is what I found inside &#128522;
Hinoura 210 mm gyuto kitaeji. Old man job. 
Shirokamo blue n 2 240 mm gyuto. 

The hinoura it's just outstanding. 
The details are unbelievable. The filling in my hand it s pure magic, tonight I will cook dinner with it. 

The shirokamo is a big knife,tall and super thin, definitely a laser.!! 
Wil try it next few days


----------



## mikedtran

Beautiful knives!

Would love to hear your thoughts on the Hinoura. Been eyeing one up for quite a while =)



preizzo said:


> Got a package from cleancut.se today and this is what I found inside &#128522;
> Hinoura 210 mm gyuto kitaeji. Old man job.
> Shirokamo blue n 2 240 mm gyuto.
> 
> The hinoura it's just outstanding.
> The details are unbelievable. The filling in my hand it s pure magic, tonight I will cook dinner with it.
> 
> The shirokamo is a big knife,tall and super thin, definitely a laser.!!
> Wil try it next few days


----------



## Vils

Tadafusa ajikiri


----------



## bonestter

preizzo said:


> Got a package from cleancut.se today and this is what I found inside &#128522;
> Hinoura 210 mm gyuto kitaeji. Old man job.
> Shirokamo blue n 2 240 mm gyuto.
> 
> The hinoura it's just outstanding.
> The details are unbelievable. The filling in my hand it s pure magic, tonight I will cook dinner with it.
> 
> The shirokamo is a big knife,tall and super thin, definitely a laser.!!
> Wil try it next few days



+1 on impressions on the Hinora - been eyeing one of those up myself


----------



## spoiledbroth

Am I the only person who is weirded out by the similarities between Shiro Kamo and Tanaka?? Seriously his blue 2 and r2 knives look exactly like Tanaka. Profile might not be identical and no idea on grind, but... :S


----------



## mikedtran

spoiledbroth said:


> Am I the only person who is weirded out by the similarities between Shiro Kamo and Tanaka?? Seriously his blue 2 and r2 knives look exactly like Tanaka. Profile might not be identical and no idea on grind, but... :S



I haven't looked at it too closely, though is it possible they both use prelaminted billets from the same producer? Sounds like the grinds are probably different as the Shiro Kamo is suppose to be somewhat laser-ish if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## spoiledbroth

I had thought the blue 2 and r2 knives from tanaka were laser-ISH but I've never owned or seen any of these knives in person.

I was sort of thinking you're probably right about the pre laminated billets. 'cuz that r2 damascus pattern is fairly unique to my eye.


----------



## mikedtran

I'm not sure the R2, that might be laser-ish. Though I think most people talk about the Blue #2 as basically almost a wide bevel? Again just form recollection haven't actually handled one myself.


----------



## spoiledbroth

What! Maybe you are confusing the blue 2 with the gin 3, I owned a ginsan knife from Tanaka and it was certainly a wide bevel.


----------



## mikedtran

Checked and you are right! Was thinking ginsanko. The Blue #2 looks like a smooth transition to a slight convex.


----------



## preizzo

I own the blue two tanaka and I have to say it s a workhorse, thick and tall with an a pronounced convex grind. The shirokamo blue 2 it s vary similar in shape to the tanaka blue 2 but the grind it s almost flat and it s really light in weight and super thin. 
Both great knives for differents task.!


----------



## Krassi

Shiro Kamo knifes are allways lasers .. also the Kamo-to series has a very good grind on them..the cleancut ones are really a good bang for the buck.
Tanaka Ginsanko is more like an axe but cuts super awesome.. well one shabby looking 270mm one i tried from karnstein.. weird was that the 240mm australien version with the awesome handles cut way worse .

I also have a Hinoura ao-super suji (well from his son) but out of box sharpness was worst i have ever had..but i dondt care since i can grind and have jnats  
A friend o mine has 3 Kamo damascus blabla aogami2 knifes from cleancut and they are very good and really cheap.


----------



## bonestter

I've heard the Hinoura's are very mediocre OOTB sharp and also have a wide bevel


----------



## preizzo

Not all the shirokamo are laser, the as steel series are more like workhorse shape. 
This hinoura it just goes true ingredients like butter. 
I tried to cut leek, onion, carots, cauliflower squash and all was super easy. The filling in the hands was like heavy blade, stiff and precise. Nice performing knife


----------



## Krassi

Ok! well no one i knew had tried an AS Kamo before.. but then lets say most Series are very Laser like with a not allways laser like looking geometrie (kamo-to for example)
My Hinoura is from Hinoura Junior and well it was not sharp. but good Steel and a good Base for tweeking and regrindig it from scratch.


----------



## preizzo

Yeah the hinoura son make really great knives too. 
Mine I believe it s made from w 1 and it wasn't sharp nether ootb.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

preizzo said:


> Got a package from cleancut.se today and this is what I found inside [emoji4]
> Hinoura 210 mm gyuto kitaeji. Old man job.
> Shirokamo blue n 2 240 mm gyuto.
> 
> The hinoura it's just outstanding.
> The details are unbelievable. The filling in my hand it s pure magic, tonight I will cook dinner with it.
> 
> The shirokamo is a big knife,tall and super thin, definitely a laser.!!
> Wil try it next few days


Nice Hinoura, the Kitaeji looks really nice, I have the Unryu-Mon which is pretty cool.




bonestter said:


> I've heard the Hinoura's are very mediocre OOTB sharp and also have a wide bevel


Perhaps Mitsumi, but Tsukasa apparently has quite the OOTB edge (I haven't used mine so can't comment personally :whistling: )


----------



## preizzo

Tank!


----------



## Vils

I can't find Hinoura kitaeji at cleancut, Sold out?


----------



## alterwisser

preizzo said:


> Got a package from cleancut.se today and this is what I found inside [emoji4]
> Hinoura 210 mm gyuto kitaeji. Old man job.
> Shirokamo blue n 2 240 mm gyuto.
> 
> The hinoura it's just outstanding.
> The details are unbelievable. The filling in my hand it s pure magic, tonight I will cook dinner with it.
> 
> The shirokamo is a big knife,tall and super thin, definitely a laser.!!
> Wil try it next few days



Too bad Cleancut is closed on Weekends... I'm in Stockholm this Sa/Su [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## preizzo

Yes I bought the last kitaeji &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## preizzo

I didn't know it was close on the weekends


----------



## alterwisser

preizzo said:


> I didn't know it was close on the weekends



It looks like from all the info I was able to find online...

What a bummer! It's not often that you get the chance to actually see and touch a lot of knives before buying...was curious to check out Kurosaki knives!


----------



## bonestter

alterwisser said:


> It looks like from all the info I was able to find online...
> 
> What a bummer! It's not often that you get the chance to actually see and touch a lot of knives before buying...*was curious to check out Kurosaki knives*!



They are worth it

My Gyuto 240 is best cutter in its class (lasers etc aside)


----------



## 2010ZR1

I have had these for a while before I found this forum. They do cut very good.


----------



## bennypapa

I got this second hand from a forum member. My first Japanese knife.
Kochi 240mm gyuto.
So thin, so sharp, so nice.

http://imgur.com/n8pylGe


----------



## chiffonodd

bennypapa said:


> I got this second hand from a forum member. My first Japanese knife.
> Kochi 240mm gyuto.
> So thin, so sharp, so nice.
> 
> http://imgur.com/n8pylGe



Way to start off with a bang


----------



## Godslayer

2010ZR1 said:


> I have had these for a while before I found this forum. They do cut very good.



Thats a really nice set. Amazing collectors piece


----------



## bennypapa

Yeah, JKI was sold out of Gesshin stainless til spring, JNS was sold out of the Itinomon I liked. I had talked myself out of the Masakage Yuki. I was jonesin' to buy and ran across this deal.

I must say, it is a bit intimidating to jump from a Henckels to the Kochi. It is a superb piece of craftsmanship.

And now, I'm gonna need a 5 or 6k stone to do the knife justice.


----------



## mikedtran

Really cool set, I also love the display box. =)



2010ZR1 said:


> I have had these for a while before I found this forum. They do cut very good.


----------



## spoiledbroth

oh man that Thom Keller mac set is 





Keller did a public apology recently


----------



## JohnnyChance

..


----------



## mc2442

bennypapa said:


> I got this second hand from a forum member. My first Japanese knife.
> Kochi 240mm gyuto.
> So thin, so sharp, so nice.
> 
> http://imgur.com/n8pylGe



I think you will be very happy with your Kochi, I have a couple of them and am a big fan!


----------



## brianh

mc2442 said:


> I think you will be very happy with your Kochi, I have a couple of them and am a big fan!



THIS. had a 240 Gyuto that I sold as it was too big for my simple home needs but it was awesome. I have a 180mm Kochi nakiri that replaced a Takeda and Watanabe and never look back.


----------



## Chef_

bennypapa said:


> Yeah, JKI was sold out of Gesshin stainless til spring, JNS was sold out of the Itinomon I liked. I had talked myself out of the Masakage Yuki. I was jonesin' to buy and ran across this deal.
> 
> I must say, it is a bit intimidating to jump from a Henckels to the Kochi. It is a superb piece of craftsmanship.
> 
> And now, I'm gonna need a 5 or 6k stone to do the knife justice.



he has one more gesshin for sale in 270. i bought one the other day, and i highly recommend all cooks to use 270s instead of 240s.


----------



## 2010ZR1

I ordered this Kato Damascus 210 Gyuto without a handle when it came up on CKTG at the end of December. I was not sure what I was going to do about a handle since I had never personally worked with anyone that I had to contact for a handle. I thought to contact Ian at Haburn since I really like his knives and work in general and he agreed to do a handle for me so I sent him the Kato. I pretty much left the handle up to his creativity and what came back to me exceeded any expectations I could have had. I got my knife back promptly and when I opened the box I could not believe how nice the job came out. I am very happy with the results. My wife ended up using the knife Sunday for onions, peppers, celery, and general prep for chili she was making and I used it a bit also. This knife is really beautiful and performs very well. I probably will end up using this a lot since it cuts so well and to top if off it looks great also. I really want to thank Ian for the job on this one.


----------



## 2010ZR1

OK, I just got the most awesome knife I have ever seen or owned. This is a true work of art. You cannot believe how beautiful this knife is unless it is in your hand in front of you. The handle is stunning. This fit and finish on the saya is like silk. The saya pin itself is a work of art. I have quite a few knives now but this one has to be the best one I own. Another masterpiece from Ian Rogers at Haburn.


----------



## CoqaVin

can't wait to see your lineup of knives, you have some of the most stunning knives I have ever seen


----------



## mikedtran

Really want to see the rest of your collection! Those are two awesome pieces!


----------



## panda

that's a nice profile on the 210 kato, aren't they usually a lot more belly?

here is an oldie but a goodie (new to me) masamoto ks 240








freaking love this knife, the profile and distal taper rock. i thought i'd be upset over its lack of height, but the profile makes up for it. action on the board with this is bliss. just wish the retention was better.


----------



## Dardeau

Our taste is similar enough that I am surprised I haven't liked Takedas more than I have.


----------



## chinacats

panda said:


> here is an oldie but a goodie (new to me) masamoto ks 240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freaking love this knife, the profile and distal taper rock. i thought i'd be upset over its lack of height, but the profile makes up for it. action on the board with this is bliss. just wish the retention was better.



Yeah, I'm going to re-explore a KS at some point...as you said, it has a somewhat magical profile (and I like 52+ at the heel as a good starting point). I agree about Panda's choices...Takeda didn't quite work for me either; guessing his has had a bit of work.


----------



## Schwartzbwithu

I came sooooooo close to buying that Haburn. The only reason I didn't is because of the handle. Don't get me wrong, it's VERY handsome, just a little too busy for me. Takes away from the damascus pattern. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## panda

andre & china, let me send you my takeda 270 for a spin, you'll change your minds. i've tweaked the hell out of it (thinned/reprofiled/rehandled). it's basically a long ass 56mm tall santoku with killer food release. i wish you two had tried out my tanaka ginsan (also heavily modified) when i was doing passaround, that thing was beautifully flat profile wide bevel cutter (was too narrow ultimately for me so went bye bye)





tanaka: you can see all the cloudy scratches on the bevel from the hours of thinning, lol.


----------



## easy13

Had an overpriced itch that needed to be scratched. So far so good


----------



## bonestter

Very nice. Is the handle the cow shin bone? And what's the bevel - 70/30 or more 80/20?


----------



## easy13

bonestter said:


> Very nice. Is the handle the cow shin bone? And what's the bevel - 70/30 or more 80/20?



Yeah, shin bone, 70/30 on the edge, but it is so damn thin that it isn't really predominant


----------



## Cheeks1989

Cris Anderson 260mm xh gyuto Handle - Red dyed stabilized redwood burl, with ancient walrus tusk, copper/nickel mokume, and nickel silver. Saya is giraffe leather.


----------



## mc2442

Beautiful knife Cheeks! I just got on Cris's list recently and am looking forward to what comes from it. The giraffe leather made me laugh though.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Haha well we were going zebra on the saya but that got expensive lol. You are going to love working with Cris. Here is a video of the knife. 
[video=youtube;FBfcLXVUVHs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBfcLXVUVHs[/video]


----------



## cheflarge

Damn....., Cheekie, been scoring on some beauts recently! &#128526;


----------



## mikedtran

Amazing blade cheeks!


----------



## 2010ZR1

Great looking knife. I have to see about getting on his list.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Thanks guys. @zr1 I would do it soon I think his books are only open for a little while longer.


----------



## marc4pt0

Another Anderson Masterpiece! Really like that handle


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Awesome looking knife Sam, that redwood looks insane


----------



## Cheeks1989

Thanks Tanner and Marc!


----------



## Danzo

A christmas gift from the fiancé. 210mm Decent edge out of the box, needs some love from my knife guy already though. looks slick but whats up with the bolster? its so sharp on that acute angle! its tearing up my finger pretty good. I'm going to have my guy soften it up




[/IMG]


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I have some of the Misono Swedish Carbon Steel knives and feel the same way, some are much worse OOTB than others. But it's nothing that can't be a quick fix.


----------



## V1P

Nice catch, cheeky!


----------



## Cheeks1989

Thanks Ferry!


----------



## LuisMendes

Just arrived, Itinommon 270mm sujihiki. Could not let the 30% pass


----------



## mikedtran

This just came in. I have been looking for one of these for a while...honestly though it is so big and heavy I'm not sure its for me (I'm 5'4" and 125lbs soaking wet).

Probably went a bit too big for my first 240mm, a JNS Kato.

Will probably go to BST soon actually...maybe I'll change my mind in a couple days as I play with it more.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Nice Mike!


----------



## brainsausage

mikedtran said:


> This just came in. I have been looking for one of these for a while...honestly though it is so big and heavy I'm not sure its for me (I'm 5'4" and 125lbs soaking wet).
> 
> Probably went a bit too big for my first 240mm, a JNS Kato.
> 
> Will probably go to BST soon actually...maybe I'll change my mind in a couple days as I play with it more.



I'd cut with it for a couple weeks buddy before you throw the towel in. The extra heft is awesome. Does a lot of the work for you.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> This just came in. I have been looking for one of these for a while...honestly though it is so big and heavy I'm not sure its for me (I'm 5'4" and 125lbs soaking wet).
> 
> Probably went a bit too big for my first 240mm, a JNS Kato.
> 
> Will probably go to BST soon actually...maybe I'll change my mind in a couple days as I play with it more.


Sell it to Smurfmacaw, I think he's looking for a 240


----------



## ynot1985

mikedtran said:


> honestly though it is so big and heavy I'm not sure its for me



how heavy is it?


----------



## turbochef422

Masahiro Not sure the type of knife but looks cool. Medium-thick spine but heavy knife. Way thick at the heel but the whole knife thins out from about 2" out all the way to the tip. It should be fun to play with for $40.


----------



## mikedtran

ynot1985 said:


> how heavy is it?



Measurements and Weight:
Weight: 264g
Length: 243mm
Height: 50mm
Thickness at Handle: 5.5mm

Balance Point: 40mm in front of the heel (thats right 40mm!!!)



brainsausage said:


> I'd cut with it for a couple weeks buddy before you throw the towel in. The extra heft is awesome. Does a lot of the work for you.



I actually just decided to cut through 10lb of produce (Carrots, Onions, Potatoes, Tomatoes) with my Shigefusa, Kato, and Tristone and while I like it a bit more now, it is still hard for me to get around the weight/balance.


----------



## Badgertooth

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 30651
> 
> Masahiro Not sure the type of knife but looks cool. Medium-thick spine but heavy knife. Way thick at the heel but the whole knife thins out from about 2" out all the way to the tip. It should be fun to play with for $40.



I have my eye on one of these bad boys on eBay. Did you know the name of the knife means "head remover"!!!!!


----------



## spoiledbroth

wait 2"??


----------



## turbochef422

The first 2" from spine to blade are thick then the whole knife not just the blade gets thinner gradually towards the tip. So the heel is super strong.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Oh here I thought 2" thick... Lol.


----------



## mikedtran

As a note thanks to Matteo and Brainsausage, I'm going to give the Kato some additional board time and give it a compare to a DT ITK and a Catcheside I have coming in early next week before throwing in the towel =)


----------



## Asteger

mikedtran said:


> As a note thanks to Matteo and Brainsausage, I'm going to give the Kato some additional board time and give it a compare to a DT ITK and a Catcheside I have coming in early next week before throwing in the towel =)



Oh boy. Suddenly you have all these knives around, but no one to feed. You'll be buying bags of vegs only to cut in order to assess these. If I sold my 240 Kato because it was too much, you might be destined to, too. 

However, you could do what I did for a while unintentionally: go on to good chukabocho and get used to that, then try the 240 Kato and feel how light and nimble it is in comparison. I think the average veg-only chuka is around 450g.

By the way, Mike. Handle looks identical to what I had. Can you measure it?


----------



## mikedtran

Asteger said:


> Oh boy. Suddenly you have all these knives around, but no one to feed. You'll be buying bags of vegs only to cut in order to assess these. If I sold my 240 Kato because it was too much, you might be destined to, too.
> 
> By the way, Mike. Handle looks identical to what I had. Can you measure it?



The other night I bought a 10lb bag of veggies on my way home...I'm actually looking to do a stage or weekend line just to get some board time on my knives (not kidding at all)

*Handle*
I did quick measurements as I was running out of the house, so only got length and measurements at the butt.

Length: 139mm
Width: 22mm
Height: 27mm


----------



## spoiledbroth

Shame on anyone who buys vegetables "just to cut"... Don't do that.


----------



## mikedtran

spoiledbroth said:


> Shame on anyone who buys vegetables "just to cut"... Don't do that.



If it makes you feel any better I did pack them up and put them in my fridge, probably make a soup or something eventually.

You'd probably have to shame most knifemakers =p (though maybe they cook with all their test produce)


----------



## spoiledbroth

at least go hand them out to the homeless


----------



## mikedtran

spoiledbroth said:


> at least go hand them out to the homeless



Hhahah plenty of homeless in SF though I find them to be picky about eating raw uncooked vegetables =p

Homeless shelter might take them though....not a bad idea


----------



## bonestter

Itonommon Kasumi - most impressive cutter


----------



## chiffonodd

Zakuri 135 funayuki, great little knife. Cheap as dirt - $30 shipped from rakuten. Like the height and very useful profile (flatter than it looks in pics), nice and thin. My new shallot machine :knife:


----------



## Asteger

spoiledbroth said:


> Shame on anyone who buys vegetables "just to cut"... Don't do that.



Bah, nothing wrong with it. Some people buy them just to eat!


----------



## TheDispossessed

Yo should see what xoomg did with his. 
Enjoy


chiffonodd said:


> Zakuri 135 funayuki, great little knife. Cheap as dirt - $30 shipped from rakuten. Like the height and very useful profile (flatter than it looks in pics), nice and thin. My new shallot machine :knife:


----------



## XooMG

TheDispossessed said:


> Yo should see what xoomg did with his.
> Enjoy


Heh, mine is always changing a little. My Zakuri knives have the inglorious job of helping me explore finishing and geometry adjustments. I've stopped protecting the kurouchi while refinishing, so they are a bit less pretty these days...but they are really nice fun knives to have.

One thing I recommend is smoothing the bead-blasted kasumi finish a little...it has a lot of drag and makes the knife feel less effective, in my opinion. Doesn't need to be total mirror, but try to take some of the bite and grittiness off.


----------



## chiffonodd

TheDispossessed said:


> Yo should see what xoomg did with his.
> Enjoy



Yeah I remember that pic, dude put in some serious work. Every time I try major thinning sessions I beat the **** out of my fingers but I'm gonna do it anyway lol :crytissue:


----------



## chiffonodd

XooMG said:


> Heh, mine is always changing a little. My Zakuri knives have the inglorious job of helping me explore finishing and geometry adjustments. I've stopped protecting the kurouchi while refinishing, so they are a bit less pretty these days...but they are really nice fun knives to have.
> 
> One thing I recommend is smoothing the bead-blasted kasumi finish a little...it has a lot of drag and makes the knife feel less effective, in my opinion. Doesn't need to be total mirror, but try to take some of the bite and grittiness off.








Here's a choil shot on the 135 I got. Seems much thinner than this suggests so take it FWIW. Still got enough to work with as far as thinning and experimenting is concerned, will be a lot of fun and informative.


----------



## XooMG

Yeah, it looks promising.

Quick words of advice. Get the tip thin, and leave some meat near the heel when you explore your thinning. measuring 1cm from the edge, a thickness of 1mm or even a little more is not a bad thing...being thin for the first 2-3mm behind the edge is more important.

My choil shot when I last took one (probably slightly different now):


----------



## Smurfmacaw

mikedtran said:


> As a note thanks to Matteo and Brainsausage, I'm going to give the Kato some additional board time and give it a compare to a DT ITK and a Catcheside I have coming in early next week before throwing in the towel =)


Lol,

Foiled by Matteo and Brainsausage. Actually I'd rather you be sure you want to sell it and not have too many regrets.


----------



## chiffonodd

Well gee hairline crack in the $30 zakuri near the heel, who woulda thunk, "X" added to get phone camera to focus. So much for rakuten #!%^#!/!!!! :beatinghead: 

Actually most purchases there have been fine but this is lame.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

At least it's an inexpensive lesson, still blows though


----------



## chiffonodd

tjangula said:


> At least it's an inexpensive lesson, still blows though



Ya it does, didn't even get to try thinning it out. Just saw it after cooking dinner tonight. Still worked very well to portion salmon, mince shallot/garlic, cut greens. Wedged in sun chokes a bit. Meh. Will definitely stick to tried and true vendors for bigger purchases.

I would write the rakuten vendor but I'm pretty sure I would get back the japanese equivalent of "lol"


----------



## spoiledbroth

chiffonodd said:


> Ya it does, didn't even get to try thinning it out. Just saw it after cooking dinner tonight. Still worked very well to portion salmon, mince shallot/garlic, cut greens. Wedged in sun chokes a bit. Meh. Will definitely stick to tried and true vendors for bigger purchases.
> 
> I would write the rakuten vendor but I'm pretty sure I would get back the japanese equivalent of "lol"


you could still use it to wear down your stones/learn though no? 

sorry to hear about this. I have decided as much fun as it is to go hunting for deals it usually doesn't pay to play that game where knives are concerned. -_-


----------



## JBroida

if you're cool with it being less tall, there's still a useable knife in there


----------



## chiffonodd

spoiledbroth said:


> you could still use it to wear down your stones/learn though no?



Oh yeah I'll still give it a shot - I'm a bit concerned that the direction of pressure of thinning will worsen the crack but (1) I'm like the farthest thing from an engineer so what do i know, and (2) def got nothing to lose!


----------



## chiffonodd

JBroida said:


> if you're cool with it being less tall, there's still a useable knife in there



Hah yeah Jon I remember your post a while back about the dude that dropped a knife and it snapped in half, how there's almost always something usable left over. In this case to grind out that crack I'd have to do some SERIOUS thinning after the reprofile, all by hand. Guess I'm gonna get more experience than I bargained for :dazed:


----------



## tward369

Received my Kato Workhorse and maple Boardsmith board about a week ago. Love the ease with which the Kato cuts, and I enjoy its heft even though I think the handle is overly large:


----------



## Asteger

tward369 said:


> Received my Kato Workhorse ... Love the ease with which the Kato cuts, and I enjoy its heft even though I think the handle is overly large:



I've wondered what's up with this too. I asked Maxim who said that previously some had complained that his Kato handles were too small. He also said that the handles were chosen - I think he said 'sent' - by Kato. But yet these are surely the Sanjo-made handles that he used to sell and which he has always stuck on his Kato and Itonimon knives? - so things don't quite add up to me. I don't think the handles go through Kato, just maybe that Kato has given guidelines on weight/balance with his blades and Maxim follows this, although weight/balance are one thing and size can be another. I think Maxim installs the handles, made in Japan by the Sanjo maker he likes (I like them too), and so perhaps he has to choose this or that size and one is smaller, the other bigger, and neither is quite ideal?

They are big. However, to me it becomes a problem when the balance is behind the heel, as normally knives are balanced in front of the heel or perhaps at the heel for handle-heavy wa-handled knives. Westerns would be different of course, and not my thing.



chiffonodd said:


> I would write the rakuten vendor but I'm pretty sure I would get back the japanese equivalent of "lol"



I don't think so, not if it was done in the right way. Worth a try. Well, kind of; maybe worth trying out of interest is a better way to put it.


----------



## TheDispossessed

Asteger said:


> I've wondered what's up with this too. I asked Maxim who said that previously some had complained that his Kato handles were too small. He also said that the handles were chosen - I think he said 'sent' - by Kato. But yet these are surely the Sanjo-made handles that he used to sell and which he has always stuck on his Kato and Itonimon knives? - so things don't quite add up to me. I don't think the handles go through Kato, just maybe that Kato has given guidelines on weight/balance with his blades and Maxim follows this, although weight/balance are one thing and size can be another. I think Maxim installs the handles, made in Japan by the Sanjo maker he likes (I like them too), and so perhaps he has to choose this or that size and one is smaller, the other bigger, and neither is quite ideal?



I have one 'stock' kato gyuto from japan, came with a much smaller d-shaped ho wood handle. my JNS has a beefy chestnut handle but i like it. both fit the knives well. you need a larger handle for that fat emoto, which is an especially great feature of his gyuto IMO. I didn't care for the skinny tang on his petty as much.


----------



## BJE1

Found this after 3 yrs of looking.


----------



## mikedtran

Nice find!


----------



## marc4pt0

I remember hunting for the Carter I have, and more so the joy of finally getting it. One doesn't see too much about Carter's work around here lately, but I tell you his stuff is among the upper level of badassery.


----------



## Badgertooth

tward369 said:


> Received my Kato Workhorse and maple Boardsmith board about a week ago. Love the ease with which the Kato cuts, and I enjoy its heft even though I think the handle is overly large:



That Harner petty stands tall among giants there


----------



## DamageInc

I love the handles on the Katos I've gotten from Maksim. But then again, I have extremely enormous hands.


----------



## Miho

Konosuke HD2 western corian sujihiki.

Finally found one after looking for a year (Thanks KKF BST). This is the knife that actually got me into high end knives. Before getting into this knife addiction, I was using a $15 chinatown right handed 240mm yangiba (I'm left handed lol) and I was cleaning/portioning $5k-10k worth of protein a week. Finally one day I just got sick of sharpening this POS and went into Tosho Knife Arts. The guy showed me an already sold konosuke hd2 western sujihiki and I was just so blown away by the fit and finish. Then he told me Konosuke would no longer be making western handles hd2's. *** why would you show me a knife that I could never have.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

DamageInc said:


> I love the handles on the Katos I've gotten from Maksim. But then again, I have extremely enormous hands.



I've got bigger hands too but the handle is like something made for Andre the Giant if I use it after any of my other knives...not too bad after you get used to it though.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I prefer the larger handles at least on gyutos, the one on the 240 Kitaeji was a good size, I used those dimensions (23x28 and 20x25) to spec customs


----------



## bonestter

I've never blade encountered carrots like this before


----------



## spoiledbroth

Miho said:


> Konosuke HD2 western corian sujihiki.
> 
> Finally found one after looking for a year (Thanks KKF BST). This is the knife that actually got me into high end knives. Before getting into this knife addiction, I was using a $15 chinatown right handed 240mm yangiba (I'm left handed lol) and I was cleaning/portioning $5k-10k worth of protein a week. Finally one day I just got sick of sharpening this POS and went into Tosho Knife Arts. The guy showed me an already sold konosuke hd2 western sujihiki and I was just so blown away by the fit and finish. Then he told me Konosuke would no longer be making western handles hd2's. *** why would you show me a knife that I could never have.


are those cuts on the side of the paper an edge test XD

also nice sheets :O

Weird that they would show you a knife which is no longer available, indeed. But I think Tosho is king of shops in Canada. There's not much online from knifewear that tempts me, I don't know if they carry anything affordable outside the brands they distribute online. They brought back like cases and cases of knives from the Tojiro factory recently and when I messaged they didn't bring a single HSPS gyuto. :scared4: No 180, no 210, no 240, nothing.


----------



## marc4pt0

Haha! Game changing, isn't it?


----------



## Miho

spoiledbroth said:


> are those cuts on the side of the paper an edge test XD
> 
> also nice sheets :O
> 
> Weird that they would show you a knife which is no longer available, indeed. But I think Tosho is king of shops in Canada. There's not much online from knifewear that tempts me, I don't know if they carry anything affordable outside the brands they distribute online. They brought back like cases and cases of knives from the Tojiro factory recently and when I messaged they didn't bring a single HSPS gyuto. :scared4: No 180, no 210, no 240, nothing.



Yep paper test fail.

I'll need to put on a new edge.

Busted on the sheets, opened up the knife on my bed 

Tosho's site can be annoying because 90% of stuff they re never going to restock and they usually forget to put up new stuff. Cool shop tho, I like going there to check out their knives and get update on new stuff coming in


----------



## mikedtran

Opened all these packages today. I really really really have a problem...I'm going to have to sell at least 2 of these 4, but which ones?

*Kitaeji Santoku*
Edge Length: 168mm
Height: 48.5mm
Balance Point:
Handle Length: 125mm
Balance Point at 5mm in front of the heel

*Kitaeji Nakiri*
Edge Length: 164mm
Height: 52.5mm
Handle Length: 126mm
Balance Point at 30mm in front of the heel






*Devin Thomas ITK 52100*
Edge Length: 240mm
Height: 52mm
Handle Length: 144mm
Weight: 238g
Balance Point right at the makers mark ~8mm in front of the heel






*Catcheside O-1 *
Edge Length: 245mm
Height: 55mm
Handle Length: 147mm
Weight: 247g
Balance point 10mm in front of the heel


----------



## Cheeks1989

Awesome problem Mike!


----------



## V1P

First world problem right there!


----------



## easy13

Wanted to check out the new(er) Yoshikane stuff - 165 Bunka, Killer grind on these


----------



## brainsausage

mikedtran said:


> Opened all these packages today. I really really really have a problem...I'm going to have to sell at least 2 of these 4, but which ones?
> 
> *Kitaeji Santoku*
> Edge Length: 168mm
> Height: 48.5mm
> Balance Point:
> Handle Length: 125mm
> Balance Point at 5mm in front of the heel
> 
> *Kitaeji Nakiri*
> Edge Length: 164mm
> Height: 52.5mm
> Handle Length: 126mm
> Balance Point at 30mm in front of the heel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Devin Thomas ITK 52100*
> Edge Length: 240mm
> Height: 52mm
> Handle Length: 144mm
> Weight: 238g
> Balance Point right at the makers mark ~8mm in front of the heel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Catcheside O-1 *
> Edge Length: 245mm
> Height: 55mm
> Handle Length: 147mm
> Weight: 247g
> Balance point 10mm in front of the heel



Any chance of a spine and choil shot on the Devin?


----------



## mikedtran

Ask and you shall receive...as a note I decided I'm thinning the herd (I'm addicted to Shigs) I will be selling/trading most of my collection.

P.S. I realize I'm really bad at taking Choil shots (apologies Devin for the poor shots as this barely shows what the knife actually looks like) and...I have also had way too many beverages tonight =p


----------



## XooMG

easy13 said:


> Wanted to check out the new(er) Yoshikane stuff - 165 Bunka, Killer grind on these


I really ought to get one of those sometime...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> as a note I decided I'm thinning the herd (I'm addicted to Shigs) I will be selling/trading most of my collection.



Watching my email


----------



## Zweber12

mikedtran said:


> Ask and you shall receive...as a note I decided I'm thinning the herd (I'm addicted to Shigs) I will be selling/trading most of my collection.



You have my preferences..  open for others as well!


----------



## bonestter

Sale of the century?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Got during the recent JNS sale Itinomonn 170mm wa-butcher:





Will be testing it out on a turkey I pulled out of the freezer. Just looking at it, it seems to combine what I like about both my honesuki and hankotsu, while being larger (garasuki-esque).

Could not post this knife without the obligatory choil shot:





I also got some nigiri-basami and an itinomonn Kasumi 90mm Parer/Petty, most likely to give as a gift. I must admit for the price the knife seems very well made.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Sooo that itinomonn butcher has a wild distal taper or no?


----------



## brainsausage

spoiledbroth said:


> Sooo that itinomonn butcher has a wild distal taper or no?



No.


----------



## spoiledbroth

brainsausage said:


> No.


oh cool! so it's for breaking primarily?

is it a real wide bevel knife?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

spoiledbroth said:


> Sooo that itinomonn butcher has a wild distal taper or no?


It's pretty thick at the tip, I'll try to upload a spine shot if I have some time. 




spoiledbroth said:


> oh cool! so it's for breaking primarily?


I'll leave this to the pros to answer, but reading the reviews at JNS (including from the Chuck the Butcher) really pegged my cool-meter. I think it was like only a buck fifty CAD as well


----------



## brainsausage

It's made for sturdier stuff like jointing and the like. A silver skin remover it is not. I'd guess it'd be great for carving out primals.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Yeah pics of the spine would be great TJ!



brainsausage said:


> It's made for sturdier stuff like jointing and the like. A silver skin remover it is not. I'd guess it'd be great for carving out primals.


ahhh.

Silly me totally missed that sale... I have heard alot of good about that knife even before coming to KKF. Still wondering if it's a wide bevel?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

spoiledbroth said:


> Yeah pics of the spine would be great TJ!
> 
> 
> ahhh.
> 
> Silly me totally missed that sale... I have heard alot of good about that knife even before coming to KKF. Still wondering if it's a wide bevel?



Seems like a WB. I'm no expert in blade geometry, but I took my callipers on the top of the heel and about half way to the tip, on both the spine and shinogi, and notwithstanding minor fluctuations the measurements were the basically the same; 5.6mm and 3.6mm, respectfully.

Here's the spine pic:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I should also add that I used it on the whole turkey and didn't even use my honesuki, hankotsu or yo-deba to cut thru the backbone or thru parts of the breastbone (to reduce size for making stock). No chipping at all, nice to have a 3 for 1 deal. 

I should also mention there is a micro-bevel.


----------



## jimbob

Yep, one tough, versatile mutha. I have a burnt chestnut on mine which seems to help grip when covered in blood. I took it to a mates farm and he used it to break down a whole deer and a pig hanging. Performed admirably, he wants one now!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I'm already contemplating a handle for this bad boy, nothing too fancy though. The stock h&#333; handle is the type that feels pretty grippy when wet.


----------



## Zweber12

Finally got around to take a few shots of two new acquistions; 2016 has been very kind so far:

Mioroshi 190mm: 





Picked up this 210mm Gyuto from the post office yesterday. Superb transaction with a fellow KKF-er, second to none! The knife arrived just in time for Valentine's Day, even though my wife does not know she gave this knife to me: 





Bonus image, side by side:





Will post two more detailed shots of the kitaeji gyuto in my gallery page.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Zweber12 said:


> Finally got around to take a few shots of two new acquistions; 2016 has been very kind so far:
> 
> Mioroshi 190mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this 210mm Gyuto from the post office yesterday. Superb transaction with a fellow KKF-er, second to none! The knife arrived just in time for Valentine's Day, even though my wife does not know she gave this knife to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus image, side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post two more detailed shots of the kitaeji gyuto in my gallery page.



That gyuto looks familiar


----------



## j22582536

Zweber12 said:


> Finally got around to take a few shots of two new acquistions; 2016 has been very kind so far:



Nice score


----------



## schanop

That was a game well played, sir. :thumbsup:



Zweber12 said:


> Picked up this 210mm Gyuto from the post office yesterday. Superb transaction with a fellow KKF-er, second to none! The knife arrived just in time for Valentine's Day, even though my wife does not know she gave this knife to me:


----------



## preizzo

The wakui family &#128106; 
Gyuto 240 mm 
Santoku 180 mm 
Nakiri 180 mm


----------



## easy13

preizzo said:


> The wakui family &#128106;
> Gyuto 240 mm
> Santoku 180 mm
> Nakiri 180 mm




Nice Set, Underrated Maker


----------



## brianh

Fast (and free) shipping from Maksim! Itionomonn 270mm kasumi sujihiki. Really impressed with the OOTB edge. With the 30% off sale and free shipping, this was an absolute steal. Really impressed with it and can't wait to portion out some proteins and maybe a smoked brisket.


----------



## mikedtran

easy13 said:


> Nice Set, Underrated Maker



+1 Wakui is definitely underrated!


----------



## preizzo

All the love go for these shigefusa, which are very good but not the only one


----------



## easy13

preizzo said:


> All the love go for these shigefusa, which are very good but not the only one



Amen


----------



## Nomo4me

easy13 said:


> Nice Set, Underrated Maker



Really like those. Where are they sold?


----------



## preizzo

I got them from cleancut.se


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Nakiri & Suji from Marko! Beautiful work as expected! 





Also got (recently) one of Randy's absolute beauties!


----------



## Nomo4me

preizzo said:


> I got them from cleancut.se



Thanks!


----------



## carlmartensson

Hej mr Magnus, riktigt kul tråd du har startat många fina knivar här särskilt din samling, Är detta den största tråden på kkf? cheers från örebro


----------



## Dardeau

I don't know if Mr. Magnus even posts anymore...


----------



## CrisAnderson27

I talk to Magnus pretty often, but I can't read that to pass along the message lol.


----------



## bkultra

Translation:

Hello Mr. Magnus , really fun thread you have started many fine knives here especially your collection , this is the main thread of the KKF ? cheers from Orebro


----------



## CrisAnderson27

bkultra said:


> Translation:
> 
> Hello Mr. Magnus , really fun thread you have started many fine knives here especially your collection , this is the main thread of the KKF ? cheers from Orebro



Nice!

I had just sent him the link instead .


----------



## Badgertooth

So my car got stolen today. Not a great start to a Thursday.

But then my daughter took her first steps. And then some blue and orange EMS emblazoned packages arrived at work. 

On balance - not such a ****** day

Shig Kitaeji gyuto 210














Red Orca 210 gyuto. May need a little member guidance on hamaguri sharpening for this monster


----------



## mikedtran

That is unfortunate start to a day but way for it to turn around.

Daughters first steps must have been something else!


----------



## spoiledbroth

Badgertooth said:


>


Sorry to hear about your car. 

Cool to see the Red Orca though!


----------



## preizzo

Kato!!!


----------



## Badgertooth

Nice


----------



## Cheeks1989

Mert Tansu Honyaki Yanigiba 280mm




Pictures don't do this knife justice.


----------



## bkultra

Is that a snakewood handle cheeks? Beautiful


----------



## spoiledbroth

Cheeks1989 said:


> Mert Tansu Honyaki Yanigiba 280mm
> Pictures don't do this knife justice.


omg


----------



## KimBronnum

Wuu, Cheeks. That is a Nice zombie slayer.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Yep snakewood for the octagonal handle , walrus Ivory ferrule and Mokume tip.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Haha thanks!


----------



## Furminati

Wow


----------



## kevpenbanc

A remarkably good day, even with the shite start 



Badgertooth said:


> So my car got stolen today. Not a great start to a Thursday.
> 
> But then my daughter took her first steps. And then some blue and orange EMS emblazoned packages arrived at work.
> 
> On balance - not such a ****** day
> 
> Shig Kitaeji gyuto 210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Orca 210 gyuto. May need a little member guidance on hamaguri sharpening for this monster


----------



## Kristoff

kevpenbanc said:


> A remarkably good day, even with the shite start




Wow!! Beauties!!!

Sorry about your car tho


----------



## Badgertooth

Kristoff said:


> Wow!! Beauties!!!
> 
> Sorry about your car tho



Thanks dudes.. Currently doing battle with wedgie monster Red Orca. 

Friday night is sharpening night.


----------



## Krakorak

Which one? The blade looks relatively narrow...


----------



## Krakorak

preizzo said:


> Kato!!!



Which one? The blade looks relatively narrow...

P.S. Sorry, I forgot to mention the original post in my last contribution...


----------



## preizzo

I don't know how to mention the others post myself so no worries &#128516;.
The kato it s a workhorse I bought from a kkf members. 
Amazing knife. My best knife so far.


----------



## Nomo4me

I envy your sharpening space.



Badgertooth said:


> Thanks dudes.. Currently doing battle with wedgie monster Red Orca.
> 
> Friday night is sharpening night.


----------



## TheDispossessed

Thank god some kind words of Kato after that dreadful "not for you" thread.....


preizzo said:


> I don't know how to mention the others post myself so no worries &#128516;.
> The kato it s a workhorse I bought from a kkf members.
> Amazing knife. My best knife so far.


----------



## j22582536

Just arrived earlier today: Suisin Hayate 300mm yanagiba by Keijiro Doi, and 2 Kato 240mm Gyuto (one will probably be my friend's birthday present)


----------



## cheflarge

Nice score!


----------



## Badgertooth

j22582536 said:


> Just arrived earlier today: Suisin Hayate 300mm yanagiba by Keijiro Doi, and 2 Kato 240mm Gyuto (one will probably be my friend's birthday present)



Old school bad*ssery right there. Good to see Doi getting some love.


----------



## Krakorak

preizzo said:


> I don't know how to mention the others post myself so no worries &#128516;.
> The kato it s a workhorse I bought from a kkf members.
> Amazing knife. My best knife so far.



I also wondered about the choil shot, it seems to be surprisingly thin behind the edge for a Kato...and definitely looks different from the choil Kato choil shots I have ever seen...But maybe its only an artifact of the quite "small" photo (i.e. with a quite low resolution)...?!


----------



## brainsausage

Badgertooth said:


> Old school bad*ssery right there. Good to see Doi getting some love.



+1 

I have a hayate as well, and it may be the nicest knife I've ever handled.


----------



## j22582536

brainsausage said:


> +1
> 
> I have a hayate as well, and it may be the nicest knife I've ever handled.



Yeah, I have to say it has one of the best finishing I have ever seen.


----------



## Badgertooth

brainsausage said:


> +1
> 
> I have a hayate as well, and it may be the nicest knife I've ever handled.



I have his relatively entry-level blue steel yanagiba made for Aoki Hamono and it's still a benchmark single bevel for me.


----------



## Furminati

Here's a gyuto that came in the mail the other day. Hinoura (Mutsumi) blue super 240mm



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Krakorak

Furminati said:


> Here's a gyuto that came in the mail the other day. Hinoura (Mutsumi) blue super 240mm
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Looks really nice, much better than on Sam's website (first, I didn't know where did you buy it, but Google helped), would really be curious how does it perform!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Furminati said:


> Here's a gyuto that came in the mail the other day. Hinoura (Mutsumi) blue super 240mm
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Very tempting, I am missing a tsuchime knife from my collection.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Krakorak said:


> would really be curious how does it perform!



I found some old posts with a bit of info:


cclin said:


> Mutsumi Hinoura Tsuchime AS 240mm gyuto. Aogami Super, stainless steel-clad.





cclin said:


> Here are some of my thoughts for about a week of home-cook used. my Mutsumi Hinoura gyuto Heel to Tip Length 245mm, 52mm high at the heel, weighs 210 grams. both spine & Choil are eased. come with very nice Ebony D-shape handle.
> OOTB edge sharpness was kind of mediocre; However, after sharpening with IKARASHI Natural stone(2~3k) then touch up on 1 micron Diamond spray, it cuts superior!! for those who don't familiar with wide bevel knife, you have to sharpening whole bevel from Shinogi line to very edge, not just 1~2mm above the edge.
> The thin edge I put on it holding up very well, no microchip so far. Very good heat treatment!
> the geometry is pronounced Shinogi line with small/lower wide bevel, similar to Takeda & Heiji. Good food release & I experienced no wedging with onion, cabbage & carrot. not yet to try on extra large, hard vegs such as pumpkin, butter squash....


----------



## Krakorak

tjangula said:


> I found some old posts with a bit of info:



Thanks, Tanner! And, I should note that my first contribution about the Hinoura was absolutely not thought as a vilification of Sam's website (which I like a lot) and photo quality, but rather as a compliment to Furminati for his pretty nice photo!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I just ordered one of these, with the 20% off sale it seems like a no-brainer


----------



## FinnEdge

Just arrived. CJA Edged Art/Scorpion Forge. 225mm Gyuto and 320mm Suji. Have only tested the Gyuto thus far....Oh boy!!
Will post a review very soon.
View attachment 30779


----------



## mikedtran

FinnEdge said:


> Just arrived. CJA Edged Art/Scorpion Forge. 225mm Gyuto and 320mm Suji. Have only tested the Gyuto thus far....Oh boy!!
> Will post a review very soon.
> View attachment 30779



Beautiful knives and cannot wait for the review!


----------



## Furminati

Man oh man!!!.. Those look incredible.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Wow! Very nice. I like a lot.


----------



## Ruso

Tanaka 185mm Blue#2 Gyuto. The second handle is Anton's from Karelian birch


----------



## Badgertooth

Ruso said:


> Tanaka 185mm Blue#2 Gyuto. The second handle is Anton's from Karelian birch



180mm would be a great length in that knife. Nice new shoes. Tanakas are dramatically transformed with better handles imo, brings the looks in line with the performance.


----------



## lumo

From Denmark with Love...just in this afternoon!
Toyama 270 suji, 250 gyuto, 180 and 135 deba...Shig 240 and 210 in cocobolo with sapwood, 150 KU petty.




Dalman, Haburn and Carter from last month.




Been a hog lately but I have trimmed some fat...still might need an intervention though!


----------



## lumo

Not sure what happened but I thought I did this the right way the first time. Deleted the URL, or what I thought was the URL (https://) and resized the pics? Anyone?


----------



## spoiledbroth

im really upset about not being able to see the CJA or any of lumo's knives.


----------



## Neens

lumo said:


> Not sure what happened but I thought I did this the right way the first time. Deleted the URL, or what I thought was the URL (https://) and resized the pics? Anyone?



From my experience the forum doesn't like Dropbox or imgur. I had to use photobucket. 



spoiledbroth said:


> im really upset about not being able to see the CJA or any of lumo's knives.



I can't see any of Finns attachments. The page just comes up blank.


----------



## Ruso

Badgertooth said:


> 180mm would be a great length in that knife. Nice new shoes. Tanakas are dramatically transformed with better handles imo, brings the looks in line with the performance.



Definitely agree. The picture (especially this cellphone one) does not make true justice how nice the new handle looks and feel in hand.
And yes, I was surprised how well this little guy performs, especially for the price. Just left to ease the spine and a coil a tad.


----------



## Cheeks1989

spoiledbroth said:


> im really upset about not being able to see the CJA or any of lumo's knives.


http://www.cjaedgedart.com/
His is the first one


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Cheeks1989 said:


> http://www.cjaedgedart.com/
> His is the first one



That's quite the website, I see you have a testimonial too congrats.


----------



## Dardeau

Lumo, you seem like you're cutting some fish, send me a PM and let me know what you think of the Toyama single bevels. I'm getting a hold of a gyuto tomorrow and am curious about the single bevels.


----------



## Cheeks1989

tjangula said:


> That's quite the website, I see you have a testimonial too congrats.


Haha I don't know if that's congratulations worthy it was just my review of the knife. But thanks! BTW the knife still kicks ass!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

lumo said:


> Not sure what happened but I thought I did this the right way the first time. Deleted the URL, or what I thought was the URL (https://) and resized the pics? Anyone?



should probably work like this


----------



## mikedtran

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> should probably work like this



So what do I have to do to get one of those Yo-Gyuto?


----------



## mikedtran

Just got the KU Shigs in. Pictured here with its brothers.


----------



## glestain

Which one do you prefer to use? KU or kitaeji?


----------



## mikedtran

glestain said:


> Which one do you prefer to use? KU or kitaeji?



I'm going to be using the KU, the Kitaeji I'm unsure on usaing as I will probably at some point end up moving those to new homes.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

The DT ITK's are here...

my AEBL 210 came in yesterday. Devin called to make sure it arrived safely and that I was pleased. Such a consummate gentleman. Before I offer my opinion on its performance/review, I want to spend a little more time getting to know it. I will say that after prepping several large onions, carrots and celery, my first impressions we're very positive. 

What I find most interesting is anyone who knows who Hoss is, thinks about the steel he makes, damascus in particular. We all know his HT for certain steels are legendary, but what surprised me the most are his grinds. The way this knife moves through food is magical. The overall profile works but the tips just whisper through produce. Here are a few shots with his 240 big brother. Thank you Devin, you're an amazing craftsman.


----------



## jklip13

looks awesome , mind posing a picture of the choil?


----------



## mikedtran

Nice to see Hoss is back at it!


----------



## marc4pt0

Devin's work is absolutely legendary


----------



## spoiledbroth

you can kinda see how nice and even the grind is by the way the light reflects on the DT 210. Very nice  Not a big fan of dammy in general so these DT ITK AEBL (alphabet soup!) are really to my taste!

What's the material of the 210 handle by the way? Beautiful!


----------



## harlock0083

Got this Masamoto off BST a few weeks back. I thinned it out and polished up the knife a bit.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> I'm going to be using the KU, the Kitaeji I'm unsure on usaing as I will probably at some point end up moving those to new homes.



[emoji106]


----------



## chinacats

mikedtran said:


> I'm going to be using the KU, the Kitaeji I'm unsure on usaing as I will probably at some point end up moving those to new homes.



What, you can't sell a used Shig anymore?






Mucho Bocho said:


> The DT ITK's are here...
> 
> my AEBL 210 came in yesterday. Devin called to make sure it arrived safely and that I was pleased. Such a consummate gentleman. Before I offer my opinion on its performance/review, I want to spend a little more time getting to know it. I will say that after prepping several large onions, carrots and celery, my first impressions we're very positive.
> 
> What I find most interesting is anyone who knows who Hoss is, thinks about the steel he makes, damascus in particular. We all know his HT for certain steels are legendary, but what surprised me the most are his grinds. The way this knife moves through food is magical. The overall profile works but the tips just whisper through produce. Here are a few shots with his 240 big brother. Thank you Devin, you're an amazing craftsman.



Nice knife MB, can't wait to hear what you think after a bit of use. And I too would be interested in a choil shot when you get a chance.


----------



## Badgertooth

Police found my car my car today. USPS found front door.

240 Shigefusa gyuto with Aoki's new ebony and blonde horn shoes





Took a break through dinner prep because I was so chuffed with how it cuts to post this.


----------



## ynot1985

Nice....was this the one you thought about returning to japan woodworker

who's Aoki? does he custom Shig sayas?


----------



## preizzo

Happy for you man. &#128521;


----------



## Matus

Custom variation of a bunka design from Blenheimforge. Size 150mm


----------



## Iggy

ynot1985 said:


> who's Aoki? does he custom Shig sayas?



Aoki Hamono... the maker you know maybe as "Sakai Takayuki".

@ Badgertooth: Really nice knife! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## mikedtran

Iggy said:


> Aoki Hamono... the maker you know maybe as "Sakai Takayuki".
> 
> @ Badgertooth: Really nice knife! :doublethumbsup:



I'm thinking Takeshi Aoki?


----------



## Badgertooth

ynot1985 said:


> Nice....was this the one you thought about returning to japan woodworker
> 
> who's Aoki? does he custom Shig sayas?



Na, returned the JWW. 

Sorry, should probably have said Aoki san or Takeshi from A-frames. He is a total gentleman and made and remade the saya when he didn't get it quite right without me even asking and without charging me a penny.


----------



## Badgertooth

Matus said:


> Custom variation of a bunka design from Blenheimforge. Size 150mm



There is something very subtle and balanced in the proportion of their handles. As and aside compliment to the obvious compliments you are going to get on a stunning blade.


----------



## Nomo4me

Masakage Koishi. And it did enter apples haltingly as is so often noted in reviews/comments for Koishi. Odd for such a thin grind. But is it "wedging" if the grind (sorry, not yet fluent in jknife terms) is grit-blasted for cosmetics sake? 

I smoothed over the grind on each side using appropriate means and the cutting action is now amazing. No wedging at all. The bevels still bear the makers grind marks, I just removed the drag-inducing hoar frost texture covering them. 

I have others from this line on the way from Knifewear and all will receive the same treatment.


----------



## bonestter

Badgertooth said:


> There is something very subtle and balanced in the proportion of their handles. As and aside compliment to the obvious compliments you are going to get on a stunning blade.



Their handles look very long, light and visually at least lighten the whole knife

They've been in the radar for a while now


----------



## preizzo

A photo family. 
Shibata, kurosakis r2 and as, masakage koishi, mizu, yuki.


----------



## krx927

preizzo said:


> A photo family.
> Shibata, kurosakis r2 and as, masakage koishi, mizu, yuki.




Nice!

And nice knife rack. How did you managed for the glass to stand like that on the wall?


----------



## preizzo

Eheheh &#128521; magic. 
Actually that it s my living room table &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## krx927

We need to joke a bit


----------



## CoqaVin

quite the Masakage collection preizzo, just need a katushige anyru


----------



## MontezumaBoy

First of Ian's Western Gyuto's .... absolutely beautiful ... Thanks Ian! Pick alone and then with the it's extended Haburn Family of Bunka's ... Ian's "evolution" is amazing but the blade work has always been phenomenal ...





Family photo;


----------



## Nomo4me

Very nice. Is that redwood on the bunkas?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

konosuke Blue 1 240mm. Handle by Carter.


----------



## spoiledbroth

wow I really like the carter handle on the kono!

am I the only one who's noticed it seems the handles made outside of japan are generally slimmer? which seems at odds with my (possibly ignorant) notions about differences in size between Japanese people and say, Americans.


----------



## mark76

Nomo4me said:


> Masakage Koishi
> 
> I smoothed over the grind on each side using appropriate means and the cutting action is now amazing. No wedging at all. The bevels still bear the makers grind marks, I just removed the drag-inducing hoar frost texture covering them.



Which part of the blade did you smooth? Everything below the kurouchi? And did you use sandpaper?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

spoiledbroth said:


> wow I really like the carter handle on the kono!
> 
> am I the only one who's noticed it seems the handles made outside of japan are generally slimmer? which seems at odds with my (possibly ignorant) notions about differences in size between Japanese people and say, Americans.



The factory handles are huge in an attempt to balance the blades as best they can. All too often with cheap, less dense woods.... That's why you get these baseball bat handles. Carter balanced the knive to a where the pinch grip is. Perfectly balanced. He will also custom make your handle for balance point where ever you want it - he does magnificent work.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Wow! Nice piece of Koa. I really like the ones that have lots of light colored curl in them like that.


----------



## Nomo4me

mark76 said:


> Which part of the blade did you smooth? Everything below the kurouchi? And did you use sandpaper?



I have a slow-speed 1" x 30" belt sander that is designed as a knife sharpener but useful for many knife tasks. 
I first went over the bevel with a 20 micron diamond belt over a flat platen. Then mounted a soft felt belt with white buffing compound and worked the bevel over the felt where it goes over the pulley. 

The goal was not to polish out imperfections in the grind but to remove the rough blasted texture that adds so much friction to cutting. 

I also rode the kurouchi hard on the felt belt and was pleased to find I was able to remove the microcrystalline texture without removing the black color. 

A better pic of the result:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Here's one of the 300mm Shigefusa Kitaeji NOS Takobik from JNSi:









I concur with Smurfmacaw's comments about F&F on the NOS Shigs the marble horn ferrule is really nice on this one too!

Closeup of the kanji:





Here's a book I picked up to unlearn my wrong handedness:


----------



## chiffonodd

tjangula said:


> Here's one of the 300mm Shigefusa Kitaeji NOS Takobik from JNSi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I concur with Smurfmacaw's comments about F&F on the NOS Shigs the marble horn ferrule is really nice on this one too!
> 
> Closeup of the kanji:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a book I picked up to unlearn my wrong handedness:



lol dude I'm beginning to just naturally associate shigs with those granite countertops


----------



## Godslayer

tjangula said:


> Here's one of the 300mm Shigefusa Kitaeji NOS Takobik from JNSi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I concur with Smurfmacaw's comments about F&F on the NOS Shigs the marble horn ferrule is really nice on this one too!
> 
> Closeup of the kanji:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a book I picked up to unlearn my wrong handedness:



Lmao seriously. Thats intense. I dont think ive ever seen a shig takobiki in a canucks hands before


----------



## brianh

Another fantastic Kochi from Jon, 210mm carbon.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Oof that choil shot

Tj: does this mean you'll be cooking lots of sashimi for guests ?


----------



## brianh

My third Kochi. They are mean...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

spoiledbroth said:


> Oof that choil shot
> 
> Tj: does this mean you'll be cooking lots of sashimi for guests ?



Gotta work on the wrong handedness lol


----------



## bonestter

I've been trying to get a Kochi for ages


----------



## brianh

Jon just restocked some. Been waiting long time for a 210 Gyuto.


----------



## Godslayer

tjangula said:


> Gotta work on the wrong handedness lol



If i come visit can we make some nigiri sushi, i have an usuba coming to me.


----------



## spoiledbroth

and I... I will eat it all.  snow's almost gone around here.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Be like a Canadian get-together

The winter here was weird, so many days in single digit minus temps ill take it over -39°c anytime


----------



## Furminati

A shig for your off hand !.. I thought I had a problem ! Where are you located ? Never came close to minus 39 on the east coast


----------



## Godslayer

tjangula said:


> Be like a Canadian get-together
> 
> The winter here was weird, so many days in single digit minus temps ill take it over -39°c anytime



Lmao +7 in jasper. Maybe in april/may i can stay at the fairmont in winnepeg for dirt cheap. Been meaning to visit the family.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Godslayer said:


> Lmao +7 in jasper. Maybe in april/may i can stay at the fairmont in winnepeg for dirt cheap. Been meaning to visit the family.



I didn't think it was possible for anything to live if the temps get outside of 65F and 85F...and what is this snow thing you speak of?? :rofl2:


----------



## Godslayer

Smurfmacaw said:


> I didn't think it was possible for anything to live if the temps get outside of 65F and 85F...and what is this snow thing you speak of?? :rofl2:



Its like white rain that sticks to whatever it touches. We use it to make out igloos


----------



## spoiledbroth

Yes... yes... the yellow snow is lemon flavoured.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Furminati said:


> A shig for your off hand !.. I thought I had a problem ! Where are you located ? Never came close to minus 39 on the east coast


Sorry I'm in MB. I put my profile location in Universal Transverse Mercator coordinates and it's not too easy to figure out. I actually meant to put -30 but the 9/0 are so close on the iPhone I missed. With the windchill sometimes it isn't uncommon to get in -40s or -50s




Godslayer said:


> Lmao +7 in jasper. Maybe in april/may i can stay at the fairmont in winnepeg for dirt cheap. Been meaning to visit the family.


+7 in jasper? Hope that isn't affecting the skiing and tourism. If you make it out this way maybe we can have a 'peg city gathering if the timing works out, my spring/summer blows but I'm hoping things slow down by the fall


----------



## Badgertooth

I love yellow and red delivery vans. And I love giving James at K&S my money. 

K&S semi custom ginsanko Tanaka gyuto 210mm
And Syuosin Chiku migaki gyuto by Kurosaki in 240mm
Just made very, very light work of dinner prep and you have to admire the work a guy like James does in getting it to you with a great working edge.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Badgertooth said:


> I love yellow and red delivery vans. And I love giving James at K&S my money.
> 
> K&S semi custom ginsanko Tanaka gyuto 210mm
> And Syuosin Chiku migaki gyuto by Kurosaki in 240mm
> Just made very, very light work of dinner prep and you have to admire the work a guy like James does in getting it to you with a great working edge.







Good score! Those are some great deals! I'm gonna have to get me one of those Chikus!


----------



## Badgertooth

Chicagohawkie said:


> Good score! Those are some great deals! I'm gonna have to get me one of those Chikus!



They are awesome but tend to fly off the shelves. Get 'em while they're hot.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Oooooohhhh Errrrr ......

What a lovely pair !




Badgertooth said:


> I love yellow and red delivery vans. And I love giving James at K&S my money.
> 
> K&S semi custom ginsanko Tanaka gyuto 210mm
> And Syuosin Chiku migaki gyuto by Kurosaki in 240mm
> Just made very, very light work of dinner prep and you have to admire the work a guy like James does in getting it to you with a great working edge.


----------



## spoiledbroth

that wide bevel on the tanaka looks impeccable. does james touch that up too ?? Either way, real beaut. Nice straight tang on that one!


----------



## Badgertooth

Dunno if it's that he touches it up or if by foregoing some of the man-hours spent by the maker on the handles he is able to demand a little bit more by way of QC on grinds and finish and come out at a similar price point. Or I just got lucky. Whatever it is, it's outrageous bang for the buck. Complete different animal to the Aogami 2 offering. Both are of my best cutters. Chiku also has that "right" feel to it.


----------



## CoqaVin

that migaki chiku is awesome


----------



## spoiledbroth

Badgertooth said:


> Dunno if it's that he touches it up or if by foregoing some of the man-hours spent by the maker on the handles he is able to demand a little bit more by way of QC on grinds and finish and come out at a similar price point. Or I just got lucky. Whatever it is, it's outrageous bang for the buck. Complete different animal to the Aogami 2 offering. Both are of my best cutters. Chiku also has that "right" feel to it.


he's got some real nice knives at attractive prices no doubt!


----------



## chiffonodd

Love those. Want a chiku migaki now too #/%^*^!!!


----------



## lobby

got my knife back from maxsim today after he reinstalled the handle.


----------



## Iggy

Badgertooth said:


>



Really nice knives. I wonder where James gets all that marble buffalo horn from, every maker I talked to in the last 6 month (Konosuke, Teruyasu Fujiwara...) or so said, that's it's quite hard to get these days... 

Maybe gotta buy another knife from him. Did you used your Kurosaki already a bit more?


----------



## Badgertooth

Iggy said:


> Really nice knives. I wonder where James gets all that marble buffalo horn from, every maker I talked to in the last 6 month (Konosuke, Teruyasu Fujiwara...) or so said, that's it's quite hard to get these days...
> 
> Maybe gotta buy another knife from him. Did you used your Kurosaki already a bit more?



Yup, it has a good, high grind which resolves into thinness behind the edge for that falling-through-food feeling. Decent food release. There's just enough heft to cut with some authority. I blazed through carrots, onions, leeks & tomatoes for dinner prep.

If you go back a few months on Instagram you'll see he got in loads of unprocessed buffalo horn that may well be his little goldmine for these handles. Handle quality and finish is second to none for a non-custom.


----------



## Jovidah

I have to admit that even I, as a complete pragmatist who doesn't give a rats ass about the looks of a tool, was drooling like a hungry puppy when I saw that Syousin Chiku Migaki pop up on B/S/T a while ago. It's like the Monica Belluci of knives.... (well...the Monica of 10-15 years ago :biggrin


----------



## alterwisser

Iggy said:


> Really nice knives. I wonder where James gets all that marble buffalo horn from, every maker I talked to in the last 6 month (Konosuke, Teruyasu Fujiwara...) or so said, that's it's quite hard to get these days...
> 
> Maybe gotta buy another knife from him. Did you used your Kurosaki already a bit more?



Yeah! I love that horn as well. Any blonde horn or marble/streak horn is awesome in my book!


----------



## bonestter

The Syousin Chiku Migaki is indeed very sexy with that handle

However, what's the tip like?

My Kurosaki AS' slightly thick tip trips up an otherwise brilliant cutter


----------



## alterwisser

bonestter said:


> The Syousin Chiku Migaki is indeed very sexy with that handle
> 
> However, what's the tip like?
> 
> My Kurosaki AS' slightly thick tip trips up an otherwise brilliant cutter



Thank you man!!! I needed a reason not to buy one asap!!!

What's the difference (aside from handle) between K&S version (Syousin Chiku by Kurosaki) and the Kurosaki KU knives sold somewhere else?


----------



## Iggy

Badgertooth said:


> Yup, it has a good, high grind which resolves into thinness behind the edge for that falling-through-food feeling. Decent food release. There's just enough heft to cut with some authority. I blazed through carrots, onions, leeks & tomatoes for dinner prep.
> 
> If you go back a few months on Instagram you'll see he got in loads of unprocessed buffalo horn that may well be his little goldmine for these handles. Handle quality and finish is second to none for a non-custom.



Thanks for the Info. Sounds pretty nice! 

Must admit, that I'm really into blond horn ferrules... they just look pretty nice! :bliss:
A shame that my Sukenari Hairline Gyuto doesn't have it that I bought from him 2 month ago, maybe I have to exchange.


----------



## LeperoftheFaith

Couple from Maksim's sale

Itinomonn Butcher
Itinomonn 240 Gyuto 







Konosuke 195 Mioroshi Deba from Bernal Cutlery
DT ITK 210 with cocobolo handle that arrived yesterday just before work


----------



## easy13

Lucked into this 210 Shig the last week, came in the mail today


----------



## mikedtran

easy13 said:


> Lucked into this 210 Shig the last week, came in the mail today



Is this from JWW or somewhere else? Mine should be in today as well =)


----------



## easy13

mikedtran said:


> Is this from JWW. Mine should be in today as well =)



ya


----------



## Chuckles

#bringingKSback


----------



## Dardeau

Too much fun. Since I got my second KS a month ago two of my coworkers want one. I did a bunch of meat fabrication the other day and it is a joy to use like a sujihiki.


----------



## chinacats

Chuckles, has that one been thinned? Looks excellent!


----------



## Chuckles

It is a really fun knife. Sharp as hell and easy to transition from task to task. The grind on this one is better than I expected too. Got it off BST recently, sold as two years old but unused. I haven't done anything to it.


----------



## Von blewitt

My work knives at the moment is KS 165 petty, 240 Gyuto & 240 Suji & a Watanabe for the heavier stuff


----------



## bkultra

Chuckles said:


> #bringingKSback



Respect


----------



## Chuckles

Just following your lead.


----------



## preizzo

Happy to see my knives in good hands &#128516;


----------



## preizzo

Today I got one dalman to try it out for a few months. Amazing knives, I am extremely excited to play with it &#128516;


----------



## Anton

Chuckles said:


> #bringingKSback



Do it!


----------



## Ravipops

Never mind


----------



## Nomo4me

Decided to revamp my kitchen knives so this all in the last week. 

Masakage Koishi 165 petty, 180 gyuto, 165 nakiri, 210 gyuto and 240 gyuto with a Shibata 180mm bunka in the mix. Yeah, I want to play with those different gyuto lengths and see what I learn about using them. At first blush I really like the 180 for my home cooking needs.

All the Koishi have been smoothed to reduce the gritty finish and drag - without changing the appearance of the blades.


----------



## panda

BringingKSback, them other knives don't know how to hackt! Yeah.


----------



## bonestter

Nomo4me said:


> Decided to revamp my kitchen knives so this all in the last week.
> 
> Masakage Koishi 165 petty, 180 gyuto, 165 nakiri, 210 gyuto and 240 gyuto with a Shibata 180mm bunka in the mix. Yeah, I want to play with those different gyuto lengths and see what I learn about using them. At first blush I really like the 180 for my home cooking needs.
> 
> *All the Koishi have been smoothed to reduce the gritty finish and drag - without changing the appearance of the blades*.



We need close-ups

Esp the nakiri pls


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I love the lines on the Shibata. Bunka's/Santoku have been off my list for a long time but if were to grab one, that would be it. 

Curious why wouldn't you grab the nakiri or 210 Gyuto over the Bunka? FWIW, I'd rather have a Chinese clever over a nakiri too.


----------



## Iggy

Mucho Bocho said:


> I love the lines on the Shibata. Bunka's/Santoku have been off my list for a long time but if were to grab one, that would be it.
> 
> Curious why wouldn't you grab the nakiri or 210 Gyuto over the Bunka? FWIW, I'd rather have a Chinese clever over a nakiri too.



The Shibata Bunka is a great knife. Had one here for test purposes and I would say it's would be my favourite PM Wa-Laser out there at the moment 
Just to short for my taste though

I heard, that the Shibata Petty and Gyuto can't keep up 100% with the performance of the bunka. I only know the bunka so I cannot verify that but maybe that could be a reason...


----------



## Nomo4me

Mucho Bocho said:


> I love the lines on the Shibata. Bunka's/Santoku have been off my list for a long time but if were to grab one, that would be it.
> 
> Curious why wouldn't you grab the nakiri or 210 Gyuto over the Bunka? FWIW, I'd rather have a Chinese clever over a nakiri too.



I grab them all :doublethumbsup: Home cook so no need to worry about speed. I just play with knives


----------



## Nomo4me

bonestter said:


> We need close-ups
> 
> Esp the nakiri pls



Here's one of the 180 Gyuto. I smoothed them all with a Scotchbrite very fine 1x30 (low speed) belt, and wasn't at all gentle in doing so. As shown in the pic, the rough black texture was smoothed considerably. The result is matte black dimples in field of dark gunmetal . 
The bevels were applied to the belt in separate passes and the rough blasted texture removed. The graininess of the metal is still there though.

Honestly, from 2' away you can't tell the blades were worked over.


----------



## shownomarci

When i scrolled down to your picture i started to tilt my head, because i haven't seen a vertically mounted knife rack before.
Silly me. :laughat:
Anyway, nice Koishi collection.


----------



## Furminati

Ichimonji tkc.. I really like it.. It's a sleeper



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## brianh

Hiromoto honesuki. Sharp OOTB and good F&F. Really nimble. Great value.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Decided the Kato 240 dammy needed better furniture. I get the knife back on Tuesday but wanted to share.....Also, Ian's pictures are way better than mine. His handle work is inspired.


----------



## mikedtran

Is that Koa with brass and musk ox horn? You and 2010ZR enjoy the same kind of handles =)


----------



## Smurfmacaw

That is correct. Very nice koa and I bought a slab of musk ox horn....expensive but WAY worth it. Love this knife.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Wooooooow smurf!


----------



## mikedtran

Smurfmacaw said:


> That is correct. Very nice koa and I bought a slab of musk ox horn....expensive but WAY worth it. Love this knife.



The Musk Ox looks great! What does your Kato collection look like? You have at least two 240s =p


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Other item that will show up :doublethumbsup: Sukinari Honyaki White #2 240mm gyuto, Got it with no handle. It needs really nice stuff...face it........

Chocolate and honey Ironwood burl. A little musk ox boss and copper. I didn't know you could get ironwood burl like this.....I will have more.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> Decided the Kato 240 dammy needed better furniture. I get the knife back on Tuesday but wanted to share.....Also, Ian's pictures are way better than mine. His handle work is inspired.





Smurfmacaw said:


> Other item that will show up :doublethumbsup: Sukinari Honyaki White #2 240mm gyuto, Got it with no handle. It needs really nice stuff...face it........
> 
> Chocolate and honey Ironwood burl. A little musk ox boss and copper. I didn't know you could get ironwood burl like this.....I will have more.



That's some really dark koa, I thought it was a ringed gidgee. You have good taste in handles I have a koa and muskox from Mikey, hope to get more


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Smurfmacaw said:


> Decided the Kato 240 dammy needed better furniture. I get the knife back on Tuesday but wanted to share.....Also, Ian's pictures are way better than mine. His handle work is inspired.





Stunning, well done!


----------



## Furminati

But did you see my tkc ? Lol !!!!.. The Damascus on that Kato .. With that handle ..


----------



## Furminati

I just realized the same guy owned the Kato and the sukenari... Good god... Well done sir


----------



## tward369

Smurfmacaw said:


> Decided the Kato 240 dammy needed better furniture. I get the knife back on Tuesday but wanted to share.....Also, Ian's pictures are way better than mine. His handle work is inspired.



That's a unique one. Gorgeous piece.


----------



## fujiyama

So much respect for the Sukenari.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Is it a "cryogenically frozen" sukenari? I have never seen them sold without a handle online.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

spoiledbroth said:


> Is it a "cryogenically frozen" sukenari? I have never seen them sold without a handle online.



My 270 should be ready in about a month


----------



## XooMG

Decided to use dark reflections to give the blade some attitude:


----------



## Godslayer

XooMG said:


> Decided to use dark reflections to give the blade some attitude:



Yu Kurosaki sesame, hows the colbalt steel?


----------



## XooMG

Godslayer said:


> Yu Kurosaki sesame, hows the colbalt steel?


It's sasame...sasa is a kind of bamboo. I have no idea how it performs...it's one of my chunkier knives 1cm from the edge, so I am not expecting miracles. I will not form any fixed opinions until after I've tried it, but out of the box impression makes me wonder if giving Mr. Kurosaki another chance was a mistake. At least it looks cool, so there's that.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Yes, it was cryoquenched in the frozen northern climes. Tanner buys nice knives and then sells them to me. I tell my wife they are "used" knives lol.



spoiledbroth said:


> Is it a "cryogenically frozen" sukenari? I have never seen them sold without a handle online.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Glad to be of service


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Mutsumi Hinoura 240mm tsuchime SS clad AS wa-Gyuto. Got recently from Sam at Buttermilk during the sale. Haven't had much time to use it yet, but so far I'm impressed and see a lot of potential. I've found a matching petty as well and should hopefully have it shortly. 














The one thing that is deceiving from the pictures is the color of the blade, it looks very dark but it's more of a pewter/gunmetal color depending on how the light hits it.

As for use, the only issue I experienced was some slight hesitation on peppers (skin side up) but that is on the OOTB edge. Going off cclin's comment below it should be a killer knife once I have the time to touch it up.



cclin said:


> Here are some of my thoughts for about a week of home-cook used. my Mutsumi Hinoura gyuto Heel to Tip Length 245mm, 52mm high at the heel, weighs 210 grams. both spine & Choil are eased. come with very nice Ebony D-shape handle.
> OOTB edge sharpness was kind of mediocre; However, after sharpening with IKARASHI Natural stone(2~3k) then touch up on 1 micron Diamond spray, it cuts superior!! for those who don't familiar with wide bevel knife, you have to sharpening whole bevel from Shinogi line to very edge, not just 1~2mm above the edge.
> The thin edge I put on it holding up very well, no microchip so far. Very good heat treatment!
> the geometry is pronounced Shinogi line with small/lower wide bevel, similar to Takeda & Heiji. Good food release & I experienced no wedging with onion, cabbage & carrot. not yet to try on extra large, hard vegs such as pumpkin, butter squash....


----------



## Smurfmacaw

mikedtran said:


> The Musk Ox looks great! What does your Kato collection look like? You have at least two 240s =p




Hmmm, 180mm std gyuto, 210 std Gyuto 240 workhorse, 240 Damascus Gyuto, 205 Sujihiki standard. Oddly, I thought I'd hate the Suji being so short but actually it's just right as a convenient cutter....I guess the pro's would call it a line knife. A couple of the gyutos are on the road at the moment. Once they get back I'll get a family photo.


----------



## j22582536

just arrived yesterday, Tsukasa unryu-mon 210mm gyuto


----------



## aboynamedsuita

j22582536 said:


> just arrived yesterday, Tsukasa unryu-mon 210mm gyuto



That's a beauty, another Japanese website find? Tempting but pricey, I know what Knifewear sells the 210 for


----------



## Badgertooth

Slow clap. Beautiful mate


----------



## mikedtran

tjangula said:


> That's a beauty, another Japanese website find? Tempting but pricey, I know what Knifewear sells the 210 for



My guess would have been cleancut, since they had one in stock before...I almost bought it. Though that one sold out a while ago...

I have to say that is a particularly beautiful Tsukasa Hinoura specimen though!


----------



## j22582536

mikedtran said:


> My guess would have been cleancut, since they had one in stock before...I almost bought it.
> 
> I have to say that is a particularly beautiful Tsukasa Hinoura specimen though!



I actually got it from JCK. I emailed them few weeks back asking when will Tsukasa be in stock, and they told me that they got this one in not so long ago, so I pulled the trigger


----------



## aboynamedsuita

j22582536 said:


> I actually got it from JCK. I emailed them few weeks back asking when will Tsukasa be in stock, and they told me that they got this one in not so long ago, so I pulled the trigger



That's a good score! I had seen them on the specials page before when the CAD was better and it was actually a great deal compared to buying locally. Of course they were out of stock at the time, then the CAD tanked, so I got the 150 petty from Knifewear earlier this year.

Yours is really nice *a*s it has both the flowing lines and Damascus on both sides (I imagine you can see over the spine too?). Mine only has Damascus on one side (maybe since it's small) but had the flowing lines on both sides including the spine.



>


----------



## Dave Martell

Beautiful!


----------



## j22582536

tjangula said:


> That's a good score! I had seen them on the specials page before when the CAD was better and it was actually a great deal compared to buying locally. Of course they were out of stock at the time, then the CAD tanked, so I got the 150 petty from Knifewear earlier this year.
> 
> Yours is really nice *a*s it has both the flowing lines and Damascus on both sides (I imagine you can see over the spine too?). Mine only has Damascus on one side (maybe since it's small) but had the flowing lines on both sides including the spine.



Since you got it from Knifewear, I suppose yours is the river jump line? I maybe wrong, but I think river jump's damascus does not cover the whole blade, thats why I didn't get the 210mm gyuto from knifewear while it was available couple months ago.


----------



## mikedtran

j22582536 said:


> Since you got it from Knifewear, I suppose yours is the river jump line? I maybe wrong, but I think river jump's damascus does not cover the whole blade, thats why I didn't get the 210mm gyuto from knifewear while it was available couple months ago.



I go back and forth between preferring river jump and unryu. I like the negative space sometimes.

Then again this is like debating if I like french fries or pizza better =D


----------



## aboynamedsuita

j22582536 said:


> Since you got it from Knifewear, I suppose yours is the river jump line? I maybe wrong, but I think river jump's damascus does not cover the whole blade, thats why I didn't get the 210mm gyuto from knifewear while it was available couple months ago.


That could very well be the case; I know I've also heard half twist, full twist, river jump, etc.; Tsukasa also has a Kitaeji series without the flowing lines. So presumably it could be half twist as in half the blade I suppose. I'm still happy with mine as I mostly got it to showcase the art of traditional Japanese craftsmanship and it pretty much sits Damascus side out all the time. 




mikedtran said:


> I go back and forth between preferring river jump and unryu. I like the negative space sometimes.
> 
> Then again this is like debating if I like french fries or pizza better =D


I also kind of like the bit of plain KU in the mix as well. I got the petty because I though the nakiri had a bit more KU than I wanted. Here are the pics I had to choose from:





PS: plus if I got the nakiri I wouldn't have room for a 165mm Shigefusa Kitaeji nakiri in my collection ;-)


----------



## mikedtran

tjangula said:


> PS: plus if I got the nakiri I wouldn't have room for a 165mm Shigefusa Kitaeji nakiri in my collection ;-)



Oh that was a smooth one =D


----------



## Kristoff

Wow that nakiri is gorgeous. Would be so beautiful with an ebony handle on!


----------



## Ravipops

Tesshu Wa Gyuto Mizu Honyaki 240mm blue II steel Shinogi zukuri blade


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Ravipops said:


> Tesshu Wa Gyuto Mizu Honyaki 240mm blue II steel Shinogi zukuri blade





Nice! If that had Konosuke Kanji on it, it would have cost 300 dollars more! That was a great find and value.


----------



## schanop

That looks like an awesome blade. How is hamon up close? Is it a nice wavy hamon? Does it have a good contrast. In the pics, it looks quite nice, just that mirror polish kinda hide it a bit.

So, is this blade going to go through a lot of Thai food prep?



Ravipops said:


> Tesshu Wa Gyuto Mizu Honyaki 240mm blue II steel Shinogi zukuri blade


----------



## Ravipops

The Hamon is not very vibrant at all might try re polishing it once I work up a nice patina. It's also kind of odd there is a straight line going right through the Hamon never seen that before . Nope no Thai food I work at a retreat center so lots of raw foods for meditation retreats. Chicago do you think it's the same smith as the kono blue 2 honyakis? The finish and profile looks almost identical but the Hamon looks very different


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Shiraki does the Kono blue 2, so yes.


----------



## Godslayer

tjangula said:


> That could very well be the case; I know I've also heard half twist, full twist, river jump, etc.; Tsukasa also has a Kitaeji series without the flowing lines. So presumably it could be half twist as in half the blade I suppose. I'm still happy with mine as I mostly got it to showcase the art of traditional Japanese craftsmanship and it pretty much sits Damascus side out all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I also kind of like the bit of plain KU in the mix as well. I got the petty because I though the nakiri had a bit more KU than I wanted. Here are the pics I had to choose from:
> View attachment 31069
> 
> View attachment 31070
> 
> 
> PS: plus if I got the nakiri I wouldn't have room for a 165mm Shigefusa Kitaeji nakiri in my collection ;-)



That's legit amazing, Shigefusa Kitaeji might be trendy but those are arguably the most beautiful blades coming out of Japan, surprised you haven't rehandled them, albeit the simple handle really lets the blade shine as I suppose was his intention


----------



## Badgertooth

Chicagohawkie said:


> Shiraki does the Kono blue 2, so yes.



For real? 

Do you know if he does any of the other Fujiyamas lines?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Badgertooth said:


> For real?
> 
> Do you know if he does any of the other Fujiyamas lines?



Yes he does. It would make your head spin to know how many lines and brands that he makes knives for.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Godslayer said:


> That's legit amazing, Shigefusa Kitaeji might be trendy but those are arguably the most beautiful blades coming out of Japan, surprised you haven't rehandled them, albeit the simple handle really lets the blade shine as I suppose was his intention


Rehandle is in the not too distant future, I'm hoping Stefan is able to allow me to pre-order once he is ready to start up again. Also only the petty is mine, the petty/nakiri pictures were provided by Knifewear for me to choose from.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> Also only the petty is mine, the petty/nakiri pictures were provided by Knifewear for me to choose from.



For a while there I thought you'd jumped off the deep end of the river jump
.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> For a while there I thought you'd jumped off the deep end of the river jump
> .



Jumped into the deep end of the river? :groucho:


----------



## andur

Waited over a year for this one! 240mm blue gyuto. So happy!


----------



## Neens

Got something in the mail today. Sorry for the bad iPhone photos, I'm not very good at setting up photos.




Haven't gotten a chance to use it yet, going to have to wait until Monday.


----------



## Iggy

andur said:


> Waited over a year for this one! 240mm blue gyuto. So happy!



One year wait? Wow... just two years ago that was a different story :scratchhead:
Nice knife by the way


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Kono Fuji blue#2 gyutos have been nearly impossible to get for two years now!


----------



## Badgertooth

Took a punt because although JWW says Santoku I'm still inclined to use this and think of it as a
gyuto.

Hinoura 210mm migaki. Not sure if it's Tsukasa or Mutsumi or both. Was hoping someone who could read kanji or knew the knives could chip in.


----------



## RubbishCook

I got these three in the last month and if I don't ruin them (after some more use) I will get a few more.


----------



## mikedtran

How does that Wilburn cut? I have been eyeing one for a little while.


----------



## RubbishCook

The Wilburn is the thinnest forged knife I have. The spine is 2mm at the heal and there is quite a nice taper to it down to the point. I really like it so far and it's one of the sharpest knives ootb I have tried (small sample size though).


----------



## fujiyama

I've been eying one of these cuties for a while! 

Stainless clad over W#2


----------



## V1P

miyabi said:


> I've been eying one of these cuties for a while!
> 
> Stainless clad over W#2



Those are nice parers. Can you please tell me who the maker is and where you acquired them from.


----------



## TheDispossessed

hinoura from tosho.


V1P said:


> Those are nice parers. Can you please tell me who the maker is and where you acquired them from.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Looks like the work of the younger Hinoura, Tosho still have a matching 240 gyuto by the looks of it.

They recently got some of the Mutsumi Hinoura Tsuchime stainless clad AS in as well, so I got a 150 petty to match my 240 gyuto. Pics to follow

I'm also going to be interested to see how the Mutsumi 150 tsuchime petty compares to my Tsukasa 150 river jump petty.


----------



## JBroida

the kanji on the blades says konosuke for what its worth


----------



## jklip13

Mutsumi Hinoura makes the blades for Konosuke Sakai who instal handles and make the sayas


----------



## JBroida

yup... im aware... i just have people asking me about kanji all of the time, and there is a lot of misunderstanding, so i wanted to clarify


----------



## fujiyama

Thanks for that information JB. I was wondering about the kanji and why if differs from the Hinoura I see in another store. I knew Konosuke had their hands on the knife but my assumption was they shared smiths. 

Yes, V1P it's the Hinoura from Tosho Knife Arts. You may have to call them though, I think I got the last one available for the time being.


----------



## chiffonodd

RubbishCook said:


> I got these three in the last month and if I don't ruin them (after some more use) I will get a few more.



Is the top knife one of the akifusa stainless clad AS gyutos by asai? How do you like it?


----------



## RubbishCook

It's an Asai Hayabusa that's stainless clad Blue Super...I think it's basically the same knife you are talking about. I like the knife a lot. It is not a laser but it is quite thin and has a nice distal taper to it. Asai, compared to other similarly priced Japanese knives that I have seen is superior. The fit and finish is better, the handles are really nice and each one that I have held felt great in my hand. I think it's underpriced and now that he is gone, they wont be available for too long. I have heard from some people that when he got sick the quality of his knives dropped but I don't any of his older production to compare it with.


----------



## krx927

miyabi said:


> I've been eying one of these cuties for a while!
> 
> Stainless clad over W#2



How long are the knives?


----------



## Badgertooth

Badgertooth said:


> ...Not sure if it's Tsukasa or Mutsumi or both. Was hoping someone who could read kanji or knew the knives could chip



Do any members have any idea? Most evenly ground wide bevel I've ever used and takes a sick, board-sticking edge with just about no effort. Lovely.


----------



## TheDispossessed

As for the bevel, I'm pretty sure mutsumi has some kind of machine rig type thing, so those aren't hand ground, not to say that's necessarily a bad thing. Also I could be wrong it's what I heard is all.


Badgertooth said:


> Do any members have any idea? Most evenly ground wide bevel I've ever used and takes a sick, board-sticking edge with just about no effort. Lovely.


----------



## JBroida

Badgertooth said:


> Do any members have any idea? Most evenly ground wide bevel I've ever used and takes a sick, board-sticking edge with just about no effort. Lovely.



that is from mutsumi-san and says ajikatiya on the blade


----------



## berko

damn jon, i thought you were showing your newest knife buy


----------



## Badgertooth

JBroida said:


> that is from mutsumi-san and says ajikatiya on the blade





TheDispossessed said:


> As for the bevel, I'm pretty sure mutsumi has some kind of machine rig type thing, so those aren't hand ground, not to say that's necessarily a bad thing. Also I could be wrong it's what I heard is all.



Awesome, thanks guys.


----------



## fujiyama

krx927 said:


> How long are the knives?



These are 90mm


----------



## Vils




----------



## ggg16902002

Just arrived:
A Nenohi (white 1) Mizu honyaki Kiritsuke 415mm (16.33'') wide blade.
The blade was forged by Mr. Yoshikazu Ikeda and the final sharpening by Mr. Yusuke Sawada.
Overall length is 600mm (23.62").
Weight is 554g.
The edge measures 415mm (16.33"). It is 48.7mm (1.92") high at the heel.
The spine is 4.71mm at the heel and 0.9mm at the tip.
The handle is Desert Ironwood burl detachable handle (black pin) with smooth
surfaced silver bolster, ironwood ring, silver ring, smooth surfaced silver
cap.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

That Nenohi is sick!


----------



## spoiledbroth

icanhaschzbrgr that's an understatement... seriously the handle alone is out of this world.


----------



## daveb

DDDDDamn!


----------



## Badgertooth

Vils said:


>



Nice, cool bit of tsuchime action going on. Is it one of the Takefu smiths? Anryu, Kato or Kurosaki?


----------



## Badgertooth

ggg16902002 said:


> Just arrived:
> A Nenohi (white 1) Mizu honyaki...
> 
> ... Overall length is 600mm (23.62").
> Weight is 554g.




Handy for portioning giraffe.

Jokes aside, that might be the sickest thing I've seen. Seen some of Ikeda san's work at Bernal but this is at another level. Heirloom piece.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

ggg16902002 said:


> Just arrived:
> A Nenohi (white 1) Mizu honyaki Kiritsuke 415mm (16.33'') wide blade.



:shocked3: Now THAT'S a knife! :knife:

I'd hate to think what a lefty version would cost for someone like me.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> :shocked3: Now THAT'S a knife! :knife:
> 
> I'd hate to think what a lefty version would cost for someone like me.



Almost makes you think about learning to use the other hand huh? That is a sweet knife.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

My recent addition to my humble Hinoura family arrived recently. Mutsumi Hinoura tsuchime 150mm wa-Petty:













Here it is next to the matching 240mm gyuto:





Got the petty from Tosho and the gyuto from Sam at buttermilk. Resisting the urge to get the 270 Suji from Tosho.

Like father, like son:





All three will be getting custom handles by Stefan Keller in due course :knife:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> Almost makes you think about learning to use the other hand huh? That is a sweet knife.



Ya man, most single bevels are out of the question and then there's asymmetry. I use right handed scissors and computer mouse (just feels wrong using my left hand), but why I cut wrong handed is something I wish could be changed sometimes. Helps resist temptation though


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> Ya man, most single bevels are out of the question and then there's asymmetry. I use right handed scissors and computer mouse (just feels wrong using my left hand), but why I cut wrong handed is something I wish could be changed sometimes. Helps resist temptation though



Easy peasy, buy a knife like this and you'll have incentive to learn...then by golly you'll be ambi and the whole cutlery world is your oyster! My work is done here.


----------



## j22582536

Got this 180mm kitaeji petty last week from Matteo and it finally arrived today~




Here is my complete collection of Shigefusa kitaeji:biggrin:


----------



## mikedtran

:goodpost:

I think I just got a little bit flush from that photo :O


----------



## TheDispossessed

Hey! 
So glad it made it there safely! Sorry for the delay.
Enjoy! 
Matteo


----------



## j22582536

TheDispossessed said:


> Hey!
> So glad it made it there safely! Sorry for the delay.
> Enjoy!
> Matteo



It is definitely not your fault~ It just took a bit longer in Canada customs.

By the way the knife is so beautiful


----------



## aboynamedsuita

j22582536 said:


> Got this 180mm kitaeji petty last week from Matteo and it finally arrived today~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my complete collection of Shigefusa kitaeji:biggrin:



:doublethumbsup:

Although I must say that yo handled Suji kinda looks outta place, maybe you should sell it to mikedtran


----------



## mikedtran

tjangula said:


> :doublethumbsup:
> 
> Although I must say that yo handled Suji kinda looks outta place, maybe you should sell it to mikedtran



Us Shig-o-holics really like to jab* each other =)


----------



## j22582536

tjangula said:


> Although I must say that yo handled Suji kinda looks outta place, maybe you should sell it to mikedtran



I really hope that I have a 270mm kitaeji wa suji instead, but kitaeji suji is just too rare, so....you know....can't complain:cool2:



mikedtran said:


> Us Shig-o-holics really like to jab* each other =)



Yeah, the shig addiction is unreal


----------



## Smurfmacaw

mikedtran said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> I think I just got a little bit flush from that photo :O



Heck, I got wood. I'm so jealous. That is such a cool knife. Dibs if you decide to sell it.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> Us Shig-o-holics really like to jab* each other =)



Sorry but that joke wasn't very funny, I don't think you'd _cut_ it as a comedian :groucho:

Seriously though what the hell do you do to buy all these shigs? I think I'm in the wrong line of work


----------



## Smurfmacaw

I dunno, he lives in San Francisco....average house price there is like 30 billion dollars....


----------



## Chicagohawkie

You left coasters have some pretty toys.


----------



## mc2442

Smurfmacaw said:


> I dunno, he lives in San Francisco....average house price there is like 30 billion dollars....



I know that the bay area is in another world, but your listing of San Diego is not exactly cheap. Still my favorite city though.


----------



## chiffonodd

Ended up going G Ginga 210 for new stainless laser. I love my 240 carbon but I'm downsizing and going stainless at the moment, due to space & time restraints. This is a wicked little knife. Like the profile, crazy thin (duh). Impeccable fit and finish. Balance point is a touch farther back than I was looking for but it's rather light. Height seems okay so far - but definitely would not recommend for someone with large hands. 











Excited to get to know the fabled swedish stainless. And a pleasure to buy from JKI as always.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Recently received my Nakiri from Mert, the 270 feather was received late last year and has been posted previously.
The handles are musk ox ferrule and end caps, dyed mammoth tooth and box elder burl with copper spacers.
The Nakiri is 236 from handle to end of the blade, the cutting length is 220, to the top of the curve, about 200ish to the start of the blade.
The knife is 65 tall.

With a 165 nakiri for comparison.


----------



## wellminded1

this speaks for itself I think. Possibly the closest thing to perfection I ever held. 270 Suji billipp.


----------



## jimbob

umm more photos asap!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

wellminded1 said:


> View attachment 31307
> this speaks for itself I think. Possibly the closest thing to perfection I ever held. 270 Suji billipp.



Nice to see some of the awesomeness up here in Canada :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Iggy

Hi,

had it for 2-3 weeks now but it's still my newest knife buy. So... got an awesome 240 W2 Honyaki Standard grind Gyuto vom Cris Anderson (CJA Edged Art). Was lucky and had the chance to pick up a stock Gyuto from him. It was quite a spontanious decision, but I don't regret it... it's just a great cutter and just beautiful :O

Some pictures:

































Handle is stab. bog oak with nickel silver and nickel-copper-mokume spacer 

Very comfortable in pinch grip and quite light and agile. Steel takes a great edge and holds it very well... even Food release is quite decent for such a laser-like knife. Highly recommended!!! :knife:

Also Cris is just a great guy to talk to and a real knife nerd, great customer service!


----------



## Cheeks1989

Amazing knives guys! My two favorite makers Mert and Cris.


----------



## Badgertooth

kevpenbanc said:


> Recently received my Nakiri from Mert, the 270 feather was received late last year and has been posted previously.
> The handles are musk ox ferrule and end caps, dyed mammoth tooth and box elder burl with copper spacers.
> The Nakiri is 236 from handle to end of the blade, the cutting length is 220, to the top of the curve, about 200ish to the start of the blade.
> The knife is 65 tall.
> 
> With a 165 nakiri for comparison.



I feel like this deserves a little more love. Amazing mate. How exactly does a 220 Nakiri handle?


----------



## kevpenbanc

Badgertooth said:


> I feel like this deserves a little more love. Amazing mate. How exactly does a 220 Nakiri handle?



I'm loving it, it's just what I hoped for when I ordered it.
The 165 is just too small.
My mother in law has a few cleavers which I find a bit unwieldy, plus no edge 

Handles fine.
This, for me, is a very good size.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> Nice to see some of the awesomeness up here in Canada :doublethumbsup:



Pure poutine I'm telling ya.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Kato Damascus 210 wa-Gyuto















47mm at the heel and 203mm long with burnt chestnut D-handle


----------



## spoiledbroth




----------



## aboynamedsuita

I was surprised it lasted as long as it did, I actually had time to stop and think about it before pulling the trigger. Has a great in hand feel/weight, kind of like the smaller size too. Another pic:


----------



## MAS4T0

tjangula said:


> I was surprised it lasted as long as it did, I actually had time to stop and think about it before pulling the trigger. Has a great in hand feel/weight, kind of like the smaller size too. Another pic:



That looks AWESOME!

Have you used it? If so, how does the grind work for a lefty?

I committed a long time ago to not go for anything asymmetric which is not specifically ground for a lefty, but your latest score has got me wanting to join the hunt for a damascus Kato.


----------



## mikedtran

Tanner, great looking blade! And that Kato has much more machi than I'm use to seeing, though I like it.

I'm jealous, I attempted to order a Damascus Kato and what I've heard form the vendor is that Kato-san is having some back pain and is putting the Damascus Katos on indefinite hold (maybe just on for non-vendor orders?). I did place a couple standard Kato orders to ease my pain.

Anxiously awaiting Smurf's comparison of a standard Kato and standard Damascus Kato.


----------



## MAS4T0

mikedtran said:


> Tanner, great looking blade! And that Kato has much more machi than I'm use to seeing, though I like it.
> 
> I'm jealous, I attempted to order a Damascus Kato and what I've heard form the vendor is that Kato-san is having some back pain and is putting the Damascus Katos on indefinite hold (maybe just on for non-vendor orders?). I did place a couple standard Kato orders to ease my pain.
> 
> Anxiously awaiting Smurf's comparison of a standard Kato and standard Damascus Kato.



Mike,

Do you mean you placed custom orders? Could you please share details of how and through whom?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

MAS4T0 said:


> That looks AWESOME!
> 
> Have you used it? If so, how does the grind work for a lefty?
> 
> I committed a long time ago to not go for anything asymmetric which is not specifically ground for a lefty, but your latest score has got me wanting to join the hunt for a damascus Kato.


Thanks! I haven't used yet as I initially got for the collection, but am on the fence about actually incorporating it into the working knives.

When I look at the spine, (assuming the core is centred) you can see the cladding is much thinner on the left side so that asymmetry is noticeable, how it translates into performance for a lefty not sure yet. I know there are a couple fellow leftys (I believe The Dispossessed, labor of love, ?) who've used katos and haven't complained about problems. 




mikedtran said:


> Tanner, great looking blade! And that Kato has much more machi than I'm use to seeing, though I like it.
> 
> I'm jealous, I attempted to order a Damascus Kato and what I've heard form the vendor is that Kato-san is having some back pain and is putting the Damascus Katos on indefinite hold (maybe just on for non-vendor orders?). I did place a couple standard Kato orders to ease my pain.
> 
> Anxiously awaiting Smurf's comparison of a standard Kato and standard Damascus Kato.


Thanks Mike, the machi is perhaps due to the size of the tang, if it gets a custom handle it would be installed flush


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Due to the asymmetric grind, those damascus Kato's have been known to explode into razor sharp shards if used by wrong handed people...I can help you out with the Kato lol.


----------



## TheDispossessed

i'm left handed and have used 5 katos with no issue whatsoever.


Smurfmacaw said:


> Due to the asymmetric grind, those damascus Kato's have been known to explode into razor sharp shards if used by wrong handed people...I can help you out with the Kato lol.


----------



## mikedtran

TheDispossessed said:


> i'm left handed and have used 5 katos with no issue whatsoever.



Don't let the cat out of the bag, enough people looking for Katos already. Don't want all the lefties also. jk jk :biggrin:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> Don't let the cat out of the bag, enough people looking for Katos already. Don't want all the lefties also. jk jk :biggrin:



Hey you're the one who constantly mentions the top secret source, should keep that on the down low ;-)


----------



## Cheeks1989

195mm konosuke mioroshi deba.


----------



## lifeis11

MontezumaBoy said:


> First of Ian's Western Gyuto's .... absolutely beautiful ... Thanks Ian! Pick alone and then with the it's extended Haburn Family of Bunka's ... Ian's "evolution" is amazing but the blade work has always been phenomenal ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family photo;



oh man so YOU'RE the one!!!!

I have been longingly looking at that one on Ian's site for weeks. congrats!


----------



## schanop

That's a nice size mioroshi for small jobs 



Cheeks1989 said:


> 195mm konosuke mioroshi deba.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

TheDispossessed said:


> i'm left handed and have used 5 katos with no issue whatsoever.



The damascus ones? They are the ones that explode and maim their southpaw users. If so you are one very luck hombre! :groucho:


----------



## Dardeau

I like that mioroshi, what do you have planned for it?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> The damascus ones? They are the ones that explode and maim their southpaw users. If so you are one very luck hombre! :groucho:



:shocked3: yikes, I better sell my Damascus Kato :running:


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> :shocked3: yikes, I better sell my Damascus Kato :running:


Your life depends on it!!!! Seriously... lol


----------



## mikedtran

Had this for a couple weeks now but has to be my favorite purchase in a long time.

Bonus points for anyone who knows who the maker is / can guess who it is =D


----------



## j22582536

mikedtran said:


> Had this for a couple weeks now but has to be my favorite purchase in a long time.
> 
> Bonus points for anyone who knows who the maker is / can guess who it is =D



isn't it Hattori?


----------



## mikedtran

j22582536 said:


> isn't it Hattori?



Nailed it! Hattori Cowry-X Higonokami


----------



## Badgertooth

mikedtran said:


> Had this for a couple weeks now but has to be my favorite purchase in a long time.
> 
> Bonus points for anyone who knows who the maker is / can guess who it is =D



Killer! Got my first higonokami a few days ago and they are super cool


----------



## jklip13

After trying and selling my first Kato, I'm gonna give it another shot, this time a Migaki 210mm Gyuto


----------



## TheDispossessed

It's been a hard road converting JKlip here from laser worship...I'm doing my best.


jklip13 said:


> After trying and selling my first Kato, I'm gonna give it another shot, this time a Migaki 210mm Gyuto


----------



## jklip13

TheDispossessed said:


> It's been a hard road converting JKlip here from laser worship...I'm doing my best.



I'm still not sure its 100% my thing, but the front 2/3 of this knife are a laser, no need to convert me


----------



## mr drinky

I don't buy many knives these days, but an auction for a Don Nguyen knife to help support his race car building team at ASU brought me out of my shell.


----------



## Anton

mr drinky said:


> I don't buy many knives these days, but an auction for a Don Nguyen knife to help support his race car building team at ASU brought me out of my shell.
> 
> View attachment 31336



You won't regret it. I have one and is one of favs. Asymmetric I assume?


----------



## mikedtran

Just got this in the mail, easily one of my favorite Shigefusa purchases =)


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Can't wait to see the family photo!


----------



## mikedtran

tjangula said:


> Can't wait to see the family photo!



Just one more arriving from Aoki on Thursday =)


----------



## Dave Martell

mr drinky said:


> I don't buy many knives these days, but an auction for a Don Nguyen knife to help support his race car building team at ASU brought me out of my shell.
> 
> View attachment 31336




The knife looks like a race car!


----------



## YG420

210 Kato damascus gyuto




180 Kato petty




210 kato non workhorse gyuto




240 Shigefusa kitaeji




240 Konosuke honyaki b2 gyuto still waiting for a handle. Ive had this one for a while now.












240 Kato workhorse


----------



## mikedtran

Holy freaking moly dude...


----------



## fujiyama

Beautiful knives right there. Love the profile of that Honyaki. 

An urge for a 210 Shigefusa Kitaeji has come upon me.


----------



## YG420

These were purchased over the course of a few months to a year but I barely found out how to post pics lol, but the Katos are new. Ive got my handle materials ready for the kono looking to get that some new shoes and some patina on it!


----------



## YG420

Thanks! Id say go for it! That pic of the Shig was taken after some use and i used some fingerstones to bring out the layers. I was kinda scared at first but i think it came out all right.


----------



## glestain

mikedtran said:


> Just got this in the mail, easily one of my favorite Shigefusa purchases =)



Is that a single or double bevel?


----------



## mikedtran

glestain said:


> Is that a single or double bevel?



Single bevel, it is a mukimono. I think it is 175mm but I haven't measured it yet.


----------



## glestain

It looks like single bevel kritsuki.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Those are sick knives bitches! Lol!

In my best leslie chow voice!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

YG420 said:


> 210 Kato damascus gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180 Kato petty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 210 kato non workhorse gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240 Shigefusa kitaeji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240 Konosuke honyaki b2 gyuto still waiting for a handle. Ive had this one for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240 Kato workhorse



I want to see some patina on all those!


----------



## YG420

Heres the 210 non workhorse and 180 petty with some patina. The 210 is quickly becoming my go to knife. i hit it with some fingerstones real quick to see how it would look, kinda like it. i still have to go back and hit it more thoroughly though. I did the same with my Kono fuji w1 and it looks like a whole different knife.


----------



## mikedtran

What fingerstones did you use / who did you get them from?

Do you find it leaves some scratches?


----------



## Badgertooth

YG420 said:


> Heres the 210 non workhorse and 180 petty with some patina. The 210 is quickly becoming my go to knife. i hit it with some fingerstones real quick to see how it would look, kinda like it. i still have to go back and hit it more thoroughly though. I did the same with my Kono fuji w1 and it looks like a whole different knife.


 
What are your thoughts on vanilla Kato vs workhorse Kato? You mentioned the std 210 is quickly becoming your go-to.


----------



## YG420

mikedtran said:


> What fingerstones did you use / who did you get them from?
> 
> Do you find it leaves some scratches?



Theyre fingerstones for sword polishing from namikawa. Theres two types: hazuya, which is uchigumori and jizuya which I believe is narutaki. They do leave fine scratches but not unlike what you'll find on a Kitaeji shig if you look at it from different angles, lighting. Im still playing around and experimenting with them along with other stones and strops. Mostly Im playing with the hagane, trying to get a near mirror polish but leaving a nice hazy kasumi finish on the jigane and having a nice contrast between the two. I kinda wana try the burnishing needles they use to make mirror polishes but Im sure Ill mess something up lol.


----------



## YG420

Badgertooth said:


> What are your thoughts on vanilla Kato vs workhorse Kato? You mentioned the std 210 is quickly becoming your go-to.



Its kinda hard to compare the two since one is a 210 and the other is a 240. The non workhorse comes a bit undersized (~200) and the workhorse comes a bit oversized (~250.) The workhorse feels very substantial, heavy like a workhorse should, while the 210 feels very nimble but has some nice heft to it also and cuts with some authority. The 240 will wedge a bit sometimes on certain things but nowhere near as bad as a Shig, while the 210 hasnt hesitated once on anything Ive thrown at it. Ive even had a little bit of wedging with the 180 petty. Both seem the same as far as reactivity is concerned and I havent experienced any chipping yet. They have big handles for their size and i thought I wouldnt like it at first but Ive grown to love em. You really cant go wrong with either one since they both are bad a$$ knives and I wouldnt hesitate to purchase one again! My personal preference has me going more and more towards smaller knives recently so that might be the reason why Ive been grabbing the 210 more often. Once I get more free time, Id really like to put the damascus vs non workhorse through the paces and see how they compare.


----------



## mikedtran

YG420 said:


> Theyre fingerstones for sword polishing from namikawa. Theres two types: hazuya, which is uchigumori and jizuya which I believe is narutaki. They do leave fine scratches but not unlike what you'll find on a Kitaeji shig if you look at it from different angles, lighting. Im still playing around and experimenting with them along with other stones and strops. Mostly Im playing with the hagane, trying to get a near mirror polish but leaving a nice hazy kasumi finish on the jigane and having a nice contrast between the two. I kinda wana try the burnishing needles they use to make mirror polishes but Im sure Ill mess something up lol.



Awesome thanks for the info. Namikawa seems like a solid source for finger stones (very reasonable priced and already lacquered). 

Did you have to do much prep on the finger stones to get them ready? Additional thinning?
Did you prefer the hazuya or jizuya for polishing your Kitaeji / Katos? Is it different for each or do they have their own uses/effects? =)


----------



## YG420

mikedtran said:


> Awesome thanks for the info. Namikawa seems like a solid source for finger stones (very reasonable priced and already lacquered).
> 
> Did you have to do much prep on the finger stones to get them ready? Additional thinning?
> Did you prefer the hazuya or jizuya for polishing your Kitaeji / Katos? Is it different for each or do they have their own uses/effects? =)



Yea theyre legit for sure and them being lacquered already halps a bunch. You do still have to break pieces off that you want to use and flatten them a bit. I like to use a muddy jnat finishing stone for this and i also use the mud created and apply it on the knife itself. Maksim has some videos on it and i believe So-san has a write up about it online as well. 
My understanding is that the hazuya is meant for the hagane and the jizuya is meant for the jigane. Ive been experimenting with them and it seems like I get different results with different knives. Honestly, its kinda hard for me to tell the difference between the two. Lately Ive been more focused on mixing and matching stones before i hit them with the finger stones. Ive also read that the narutaki (jizuya) was the best for kiteji but I forgot which ones I used on mine ha. But either fingerstone you use will turn the soft iron darker and the core steel brighter and you cant go wrong with either one. Just make sure you have the right ratio of mud/moisture on the knife when you polish. You dont want it too thick where itll get stuck on the blade and if its too watery you can scratch it.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YG420 said:


> 210 Kato damascus gyuto



Congrats brother, I just went to check to make sure my 210 Damascus hadn't vanished. I was unsure about getting into Kato knives but now I'm wanting to add a 210 workhorse


----------



## YG420

tjangula said:


> Congrats brother, I just went to check to make sure my 210 Damascus hadn't vanished. I was unsure about getting into Kato knives but now I'm wanting to add a 210 workhorse



Thanks man! This one actually came from Canada too lol! I say go for the Kato! Theres just something about them thats so different from other knives ive tried.


----------



## Miho

I hope the kato dasmascus gets a good workout 

Planning a rehandle or going to stay with the lefty D handle?


----------



## Hianyiaw

I thought I was satisfied with the normal kato. Now looking at the Damascus makes me want it real bad...


----------



## TheDispossessed

One of the things that makes kato damascus cool is the way you get tight layers again at the spine due to the pronounced convex grind that goes all the way up.


----------



## F-Flash

I might have to let my kikuryu Kato gyuto (240mm) go to BST soon, little bit too heavy for my liking. 274g, I feel more comfortable with around 200g


----------



## bkultra

F-Flash said:


> I might have to let my kikuryu Kato gyuto (240mm) go to BST soon, little bit too heavy for my liking. 274g, I feel more comfortable with around 200g



I foresee you getting a lot of PMs.


----------



## lifeis11

Got this BEAST of a kiritsuke on the way from Mr Don Nguyen, my first from him. 230mm, 275g! :O

Very stoked!

These are some pics from him (hasn't shown up quite yet)


----------



## YG420

Miho said:


> I hope the kato dasmascus gets a good workout
> 
> Planning a rehandle or going to stay with the lefty D handle?


Oh it will get a workout lol! The lefty handle really doesnt bother me but I think this knife deserves a custom handle.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Damn Lifeis11 - that Nguyen is gorgeous! You may have been looking at that Haburn Western I was picked up but this piece of bada$$ knifedom is equally amazing! Super jealous as I have only ever just seen one of Mr. Nguyen's work in person (& never been able to play with it)! Congrats & have fun with it!

TjA



lifeis11 said:


> Got this BEAST of a kiritsuke on the way from Mr Don Nguyen, my first from him. 230mm, 275g! :O
> 
> Very stoked!
> 
> These are some pics from him (hasn't shown up quite yet)


----------



## Badgertooth

Daddy like


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Badgertooth said:


> Daddy like




Nice, details?


----------



## mikedtran

Chicagohawkie said:


> Nice, details?



+1 details please


----------



## lifeis11

MontezumaBoy said:


> Damn Lifeis11 - that Nguyen is gorgeous! You may have been looking at that Haburn Western I was picked up but this piece of bada$$ knifedom is equally amazing! Super jealous as I have only ever just seen one of Mr. Nguyen's work in person (& never been able to play with it)! Congrats & have fun with it!
> 
> TjA



Thanks man, I've never actually seen or played with one of his knives in person, but I more or less decided it's time to start crossing stuff off the bucket list. The fact that it was a kiritsuke just pushed the coolness factor up a notch for me personally, as I don't own one. Well, I guess I do now! :thumbsup:


----------



## Badgertooth

Chicagohawkie said:


> Nice, details?



Konosuke Fujiyama 240mm "Togo Reigou" though it's not really Andrews of Sheffield but a Swedish steel with, supposedly, similar characteristics.

Kurogaki shoes.

I'm well aware that it may be a spectacular piece of marketing but I'm putting it through its paces for dinner and it cuts like a sonumb!tch and I already love it.

Do you have Kenichi Shiraki as the smith?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Badgertooth said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama 240mm "Togo Reigou" though it's not really Andrews of Sheffield but a Swedish steel with, supposedly, similar characteristics.
> 
> Kurogaki shoes.
> 
> I'm well aware that it may be a spectacular piece of marketing but I'm putting it through its paces for dinner and it cuts like a sonumb!tch and I already love it.
> 
> Do you have Kenichi Shiraki as the smith?




I thought that's what it was but I the ones I saw were from Canada. Man, those are lovely, would really like to hear how they perform.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

I don't know who the smith is? Shiraki San could have been, but I would assume it was done by a person who has the most experience it's that steel type. I know it's NOS and possibly pretty old.


----------



## YG420

Badgertooth said:


> Daddy like



Sick!!


----------



## Badgertooth

Chicagohawkie said:


> I thought that's what it was but I the ones I saw were from Canada. Man, those are lovely, would really like to hear how they perform.



Performance is great. Very nice grind and I decided to put my own edge on it as OOTB edge .runs a little on smooth-skinned veg. Steel is the hardest I've felt, taking a fair bit of grunt on Choseras to move any metal. Holds a wire like crazy but after de-burring on an old tshirt and stropping on newspaper, it is crazy sharp.


----------



## frog13

Hi all,
My name is Don and I have been hanging out, reading and learning from this site for about a year now. I have many kitchen knives of different low/mid range varieties, all of German/French origin. I do also have a few cheap Chinese knives like Kiwis that I find amazingly sharp but no edge retention. I finally broke down and started my new Japanese obsession with some Tojiro DPs to get started (210mm Gyuto, 270mm Sujihiki and two Petty, 90mm and 150mm). I also bought an Edge Pro Apex and upgraded to Shapton glass stones. I figured that was everything I needed to get started in the world of Japanese knives and sharpening, figured this should last for a long time.

Well, now I have added a Shigeki Tanaka Blue #2 Santoku to satisfy this strange craving I've acquired. I wanted to try out some plain carbon steel. I have also put a great sharp edge on every knife in the house. Now I'm searching for my next knife and looking at stones so I can learn to sharpen by hand without the crutch. I know, I should have started there but the Edge Pro really did help build my confidence by helping me understand angles and some of the tactile feedback from burrs, various grits, etc. on different steels.

Ok, that was lengthy and wordy but hey, thanks for having me here, looking forward to my new adventure and my next investment.


----------



## Badgertooth

Tanaka is a good gateway drug. And you'd be hard pressed to find a better paring knife at most price points than the Tojiro 90mm, I absolutely love mine. The EP doesn't get much love around here but it also gave me the confidence to freehand once I understood angles and gained a bit of insight using it. Look forward to seeing your new acquisitions over time


----------



## lifeis11

Got another one in the mail today. I know Joel doesn't get a ton of love around here from what I've seen, but I really enjoy his knives from Cut Brooklyn. This is a 120mm AEB-L Prospect in Walnut with copper and brass mosaic pins.


----------



## Dardeau

Thanks to Mike for pointing me in the right direction. It is much lighter than the Uraku I had, to the point I thought I got a 240mm by mistake. I put my girlfriend's old Wustie up to it to double check.




Nope, just super light. It feels good in my hand. I can't wait to make a saya so I can take it to work.


----------



## panda

what do you use it for? you must get in some big arse fish.


----------



## Dardeau

It's more that I can break down a fish, clean the knife, and use it like a yanagiba to portion and slice without changing knives.

We did get 150# yellowfin the other day. Biggest yellowfin I've ever seen.


----------



## mikedtran

Dardeau said:


> View attachment 31367
> 
> 
> Thanks to Mike for pointing me in the right direction. It is much lighter than the Uraku I had, to the point I thought I got a 240mm by mistake. I put my girlfriend's old Wustie up to it to double check.



Glad I could help mate. I think that was a killer deal on that blade. Looks great also =)


----------



## ynot1985

was this the 270mm?

I got the 210mm from the same place and seriously it was like an inch shorter than my 210 shig gyutos.



Dardeau said:


> View attachment 31367
> 
> 
> Thanks to Mike for pointing me in the right direction. It is much lighter than the Uraku I had, to the point I thought I got a 240mm by mistake. I put my girlfriend's old Wustie up to it to double check.
> 
> View attachment 31368
> 
> 
> Nope, just super light. It feels good in my hand. I can't wait to make a saya so I can take it to work.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

ynot1985 said:


> was this the 270mm?
> 
> I got the 210mm from the same place and seriously it was like an inch shorter than my 210 shig gyutos.



Is the 210 from the machi/ferrule?

Good score gents!


----------



## Dardeau

Yeah it's the 270mm. It's sitting next to a 10" Wusthof, so it's pretty close to 270mm.


----------



## daveb

Looks good Andre. I'll have an order of Golliath sashimi please.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

daveb said:


> Looks good Andre. I'll have an order of Golliath sashimi please.



Be nice to the Golliath, Mulllet.


----------



## Dardeau

Like this?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

No s#!t. Bad a$& Mr Link. Can I have the cheeks and eyes please.


----------



## daveb

That would be the one. 

Dennis - you Yankees aren't supposed to know what grouper cheeks are, much less like them...:cool2:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

The Portuguese know fish


----------



## panda

Too wormy


----------



## brainsausage

panda said:


> Too wormy



You're too wormy Sun.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Eyes???? Ewwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## mr drinky

lifeis11 said:


> Got another one in the mail today. I know Joel doesn't get a ton of love around here from what I've seen, but I really enjoy his knives from Cut Brooklyn. This is a 120mm AEB-L Prospect in Walnut with copper and brass mosaic pins.



I think Joel and Dave Martell have some respect for each other, and I think most just feel his knives are outpriced in comparison to other knifemakers, but he knows his market. Brooklyn+high end rollers. I hope he makes as much money as possible really so he can make awesome knives. But I also know he has resisted his knives being introduced to this forum. And I personally have left messages and tried to buy two of his knives, and I never got a return call. The fact he could disregard a buyer, says something: he has a different market. He doesn't need (or want) the buyers or circumspection of this forum. That isn't a bad route to take, just not one that reflects the ethos of this board. There are many ways to make knives. People who are strong marketers: Cut Brooklyn, Kramer, Middleton etc. have no benefit in stomping here. And that is just fine. I bet his knives are really good -- I just can't say for sure 

EDIT: but it is also telling that without the constant lobbying of Devin and Larrin, AEB-L probably would not be used as much in kitchen knives and Joel may not have used it, so even though he doesn't participate in this forum or the previous iteration at KF, his knives are definitely somewhat derivative.


----------



## panda

i bet it's because his knives stink and this forum would shred it apart. that latest one looks like a flat ground mac with weird handle.


----------



## AllanP

panda said:


> i bet it's because his knives stink and this forum would shred it apart. that latest one looks like a flat ground mac with weird handle.



There was a passaround of his knife a few years ago I think, You can still find the thread. 

The consensus was that it was a pretty good cutter, but just doesn't stand out enough in anyway for the price or hype.


----------



## vai777

Zagica said:


> Damn she's a beauty sir!
> My new bunka in action.



ZDP-189 IS SO FRIGGIN GOOD IT ISN'T EVEN FUNNY


----------



## vai777

marc4pt0 said:


>



GOOD GOD!!!!


----------



## vai777

j22582536 said:


> My Kitaeji suji finally arrived~~, huge thanks to Dan for making the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current Kitaeji family:



UR Killing me!!! That Suji is sick!!!


----------



## vai777

tjangula said:


> Well, Godslayer's advise is getting the best of me. The thought of not having a matching gyuto, petty, suji set was annoying, so even though I literally *just got* a Hana I nabbed the only available 270mm Uchigumo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some family photos with its non-identical but very similar twins:



wow, those are nice


----------



## panda

allanp did we read the same thread? cause i took from that thread that the consensus was it was a turd.


----------



## vai777

ggg16902002 said:


> Just arrived:
> A Nenohi (white 1) Mizu honyaki Kiritsuke 415mm (16.33'') wide blade.
> The blade was forged by Mr. Yoshikazu Ikeda and the final sharpening by Mr. Yusuke Sawada.
> Overall length is 600mm (23.62").
> Weight is 554g.
> The edge measures 415mm (16.33"). It is 48.7mm (1.92") high at the heel.
> The spine is 4.71mm at the heel and 0.9mm at the tip.
> The handle is Desert Ironwood burl detachable handle (black pin) with smooth
> surfaced silver bolster, ironwood ring, silver ring, smooth surfaced silver
> cap.



you know what? I'm done, I can't go on after looking at that knife.... RIDICULOUS!!!!


----------



## vai777

j22582536 said:


> Got this 180mm kitaeji petty last week from Matteo and it finally arrived today~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my complete collection of Shigefusa kitaeji:biggrin:




Seriously? WOW!!!!!!


----------



## AllanP

panda said:


> allanp did we read the same thread? cause i took from that thread that the consensus was it was a turd.



http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7498-Cut-Brooklyn-pass-around

this is the one I read through. The consensus I got was that it was okayish good with obvious issues


----------



## chinacats

AllanP said:


> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7498-Cut-Brooklyn-pass-around
> 
> this is the one I read through. The consensus I got was that it was okayish good with obvious issues



Not too speak for Panda but I'm guessing "okayish good with obvious issues" pretty much = turd.


----------



## alterwisser

mr drinky said:


> I think Joel and Dave Martell have some respect for each other, and I think most just feel his knives are outpriced in comparison to other knifemakers, but he knows his market. Brooklyn+high end rollers. I hope he makes as much money as possible really so he can make awesome knives. But I also know he has resisted his knives being introduced to this forum. And I personally have left messages and tried to buy two of his knives, and I never got a return call. The fact he could disregard a buyer, says something: he has a different market. He doesn't need (or want) the buyers or circumspection of this forum. That isn't a bad route to take, just not one that reflects the ethos of this board. There are many ways to make knives. People who are strong marketers: Cut Brooklyn, Kramer, Middleton etc. have no benefit in stomping here. And that is just fine. I bet his knives are really good -- I just can't say for sure
> 
> EDIT: but it is also telling that without the constant lobbying of Devin and Larrin, AEB-L probably would not be used as much in kitchen knives and Joel may not have used it, so even though he doesn't participate in this forum or the previous iteration at KF, his knives are definitely somewhat derivative.



Here's my Joel story. Back when we moved to the US in 2012 I still didn't know of this forum, had three entry level J-knives I bought in Berlin ... One of those a visitor left wet overnight. I took it to Joel's shop in BK to see if he can fix it. He was the nicest guy, talked to me for about 30 minutes without ever pushing his knives and after basically telling me right away that I should go to Korin to get the knife fixed, that they'd do a better job with J knives.

I tried a couple of his knives and they were far superior to my knives (at 6 times the price, mind you)

I think he has found his market. And he's a perfect fit for Brooklyn and what Brooklyn has become. I love Brooklyn, even though some parts have become too much! 

I assume he's doing well, even back then he was wearing a Rolex. I know, that doesn't mean anything, I have one and I'm far from rich, but I'm just saying. I wish anyone like him this success. Anyone who's doing their thing, finding something their passionate about and being able to make a living with it. And if he's introducing more people to the world of great knives, even better.

Just my two cents. I might be biased, but he was an absolute pleasure to talk to even know it was obvious to him that I knew nothing about knives (back then).

That is one of my favorite aspects of dealing with custom makers, btw. Mert, Robin, Tilman, Marko... They were all great and took or are still taking a lot of time to answer questions, to meet even, and go way beyond anything that you might expect when purchasing a knife.


----------



## DamageInc

It'll only be in my possession for a few more hours, but it's still technically my newest knife purchase. I'm damn impressed with these Toyama knives.

210mm Toyama Noborikoi


----------



## TheDispossessed

So begins the week long takeover of Toyama on this thread!
Looks great.


DamageInc said:


> It'll only be in my possession for a few more hours, but it's still technically my newest knife purchase. I'm damn impressed with these Toyama knives.
> 
> 210mm Toyama Noborikoi


----------



## aboynamedsuita

TheDispossessed said:


> So begins the week long takeover of Toyama on this thread!
> Looks great.



Mine should arrive on Monday


----------



## Badgertooth

TheDispossessed said:


> So begins the week long takeover of Toyama on this thread!
> Looks great.



Not gonna lie, I'm gonna be a part of this problem


----------



## TheDispossessed

oops, never mind


----------



## TheDispossessed

Sucker for a good sale.....
210mm



http://postimage.org/app.php


----------



## jacko9

TheDispossessed said:


> Sucker for a good sale.....
> 210mm
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/app.php



Let me know when it goes on BST,

Jack


----------



## TheDispossessed

you sir, are officially first in line.


jacko9 said:


> Let me know when it goes on BST,
> 
> Jack


----------



## YG420

TheDispossessed said:


> Sucker for a good sale.....
> 210mm
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/app.php



Sick! How do you like it? I heard theyre comparable to Kato.


----------



## YG420

Also didnt realize hoe polished they come!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Great score on the Toyama Damascus. Doesn't show well I'm my old pic but it looks near identical to the Watanabe Damascus:


----------



## brainsausage

YG420 said:


> Sick! How do you like it? I heard theyre comparable to Kato.



I wouldn't compare the two, well not the 'workhorse' version anyways. Never tried the other iterations. Very different profile and grind than the workhorse. They're both heavyweights, but that's really where the comparisons end. Prefer the Toyama myself.


----------



## YG420

tjangula said:


> Great score on the Toyama Damascus. Doesn't show well I'm my old pic but it looks near identical to the Watanabe Damascus:



Dope knife! Nice board in the background as well!


----------



## YG420

brainsausage said:


> I wouldn't compare the two, well not the 'workhorse' version anyways. Never tried the other iterations. Very different profile and grind than the workhorse. They're both heavyweights, but that's really where the comparisons end. Prefer the Toyama myself.



Thanks for your input! I thought i heard something like Maksim preferred these over shig and kato as well.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YG420 said:


> Thanks for your input! I thought i heard something like Maksim preferred these over shig and kato as well.



I think chinacats said he prefers Watanabe over Kato, and since Watanabe is similar to Toyama, Toyama may be preferred over Kato.

Better go get that 270mm Toyama Damascus gyuto :running:


----------



## TheDispossessed

A little tangential but I kind of wish we'd stop comparing Toyama and Kato and Shig. Aside from the fact that they're all sold by one vendor they really have little in common save that they are kitchen knives. Anyone who jumps on the forum and gets the impression that these knives are somehow variants of each other is way off.


----------



## YG420

tjangula said:


> I think chinacats said he prefers Watanabe over Kato, and since Watanabe is similar to Toyama, Toyama may be preferred over Kato.
> 
> Better go get that 270mm Toyama Damascus gyuto :running:



Geeez i have a kato coming in and if my girl saw another knife i might end up in a body bag!


----------



## YG420

TheDispossessed said:


> A little tangential but I kind of wish we'd stop comparing Toyama and Kato and Shig. Aside from the fact that they're all sold by one vendor they really have little in common save that they are kitchen knives. Anyone who jumps on the forum and gets the impression that these knives are somehow variants of each other is way off.



I totally understand that they are totally different knives and toyamas are more like watanabes, but I have a couple Katos that I really like and just wanted to see if anyone can compare the performance of the two thats all.


----------



## DamageInc

YG420 said:


> I totally understand that they are totally different knives and toyamas are more like watanabes, but I have a couple Katos that I really like and just wanted to see if anyone can compare the performance of the two thats all.



I have multiple of both.

Kato is thicker, more belly, not as tall.

Same reactivity. Both have pretty good edge retention. Performance on both is very very good, but also very different. It's a _feel_ kinda thing.


----------



## daveb

Have the next one sent to yr work address.


----------



## YG420

DamageInc said:


> I have multiple of both.
> 
> Kato is thicker, more belly, not as tall.
> 
> Same reactivity. Both have pretty good edge retention. Performance on both is very very good, but also very different. It's a _feel_ kinda thing.



Thanks for the info! The height of the Toyama is what kinda concerned me but I hear great things so I may have to try it.


----------



## YG420

daveb said:


> Have the next one sent to yr work address.



Great idea! My place is staffed 24/7 so someone would always be there to sign off, cant believe I never thought of that. So much wisdom on this forum lol.


----------



## alterwisser

daveb said:


> Have the next one sent to yr work address.



That's what I do!

Matter of fact, my last email to Robin went something like "don't send it to the billing address or my wife will use it ... And not to cut veggies!"


----------



## brainsausage

DamageInc said:


> I have multiple of both.
> 
> Kato is thicker, more belly, not as tall.
> 
> Same reactivity. Both have pretty good edge retention. Performance on both is very very good, but also very different. It's a _feel_ kinda thing.



Spot on.


----------



## panda

Wabi sabi pickled ginger


----------



## DamageInc

YG420 said:


> Thanks for the info! The height of the Toyama is what kinda concerned me but I hear great things so I may have to try it.



The height is perfect on the Toyama for the grind it has. Do try one if you can.

I also have to say that my 300mm Toyama suji is the best suji I have used. Sometimes I even use it for full prep. Despite the length and thickness of the spine, it is still very nimble with fantastic taper and I can easily brunoise shallots or mince garlic with the tip.

I hope that after this sale that Maksim had, more people will get to know about Toyama. It's been a kind of hidden gem for a while.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DamageInc said:


> I also have to say that my 300mm Toyama suji is the best suji I have used. Sometimes I even use it for full prep. Despite the length and thickness of the spine, it is still very nimble with fantastic taper and I can easily brunoise shallots or mince garlic with the tip.



:doublethumbsup:

My 300 Suji is going to arrive on Monday! Looking at the specs I can see how it could be used as a main knife with the ~43mm heel height.


----------



## DamageInc

Post pics and give opinions.

I would love to hear if you like yours as much as I like mine.


----------



## YG420

DamageInc said:


> The height is perfect on the Toyama for the grind it has. Do try one if you can.
> 
> I also have to say that my 300mm Toyama suji is the best suji I have used. Sometimes I even use it for full prep. Despite the length and thickness of the spine, it is still very nimble with fantastic taper and I can easily brunoise shallots or mince garlic with the tip.
> 
> I hope that after this sale that Maksim had, more people will get to know about Toyama. It's been a kind of hidden gem for a while.



Yea Ive been wanting to try one, just when Im about to pull the trigger, another knife comes along that i was waiting for. Hopefully Maksim has a sale again and I'll probably pick one up.


----------



## mikedtran

Older bigger brother with new smaller younger (newer) brother.

Kitaeji 300mm NOS Yanagiba 
Kitaeji 210mm Yanagiba


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DamageInc said:


> Post pics and give opinions.
> 
> I would love to hear if you like yours as much as I like mine.


Will do, I won't be waiting for a custom handle so will be using right away. I may swap for an extra octagonal h&#333; I have at some point, but not right away. 




YG420 said:


> Yea Ive been wanting to try one, just when Im about to pull the trigger, another knife comes along that i was waiting for. Hopefully Maksim has a sale again and I'll probably pick one up.


I always tell myself no but then a sale or some other motivating factor comes along it's how I got my Toyama mukimono and sujihiki, as well as Itinomonn butcher. Plus as a Canadian buyer it's very easy to do business there.


----------



## Casaluz

mikedtran said:


> Older bigger brother with new smaller younger (newer) brother.
> 
> Kitaeji 300mm NOS Yanagiba
> Kitaeji 210mm Yanagiba



So beautiful


----------



## mikedtran

Casaluz said:


> So beautiful



Thanks! I was motivated by 2010ZR 210mm Yanagiba and pulled the trigger on the one I had been eyeing =)


----------



## YG420

tjangula said:


> Will do, I won't be waiting for a custom handle so will be using right away. I may swap for an extra octagonal h&#333; I have at some point, but not right away.
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell myself no but then a sale or some other motivating factor comes along it's how I got my Toyama mukimono and sujihiki, as well as Itinomonn butcher. Plus as a Canadian buyer it's very easy to do business there.



So hard to resist! Im just glad all the 210 and 240 damascus are gone so I have an excuse not to buy lol.


----------



## YG420

mikedtran said:


> Older bigger brother with new smaller younger (newer) brother.
> 
> Kitaeji 300mm NOS Yanagiba
> Kitaeji 210mm Yanagiba



Very nice! Have you used the 210 yet?


----------



## mikedtran

YG420 said:


> Very nice! Have you used the 210 yet?



Have not used it yet. Probably portion some fish next week. Thinking about using it to trim a roast before cooking? Is that an ok use for a mini yanagiba?

Might mess around with it during a Japanese vegetable preparation class I'm taking later this month.


----------



## YG420

mikedtran said:


> Have not used it yet. Probably portion some fish next week. Thinking about using it to trim a roast before cooking? Is that an ok use for a mini yanagiba?
> 
> Might mess around with it during a Japanese vegetable preparation class I'm taking later this month.



Yea Im sure you can use it for trimming a roast.


----------



## YG420

Dam, now youve given me a reason to get a 210 now ha.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Somebody asked me for a Kato family portrait.

240 damascus with handle by Haburn
240 workhorse with chestnut
210 workhorse handle by HHH
180 standard with handle by Haburn
210 Suji with ebony and silver handle by Maksim

The family has a bun in the oven and expect another soon.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

As long as we're posting family photos:

The Kitaeji family:

210 Usuba
300 Yanagiba
300 Takobiki
300 Takobiki
240 Gyuto

Missing in action is a 180 Gyuto, 210 Gyuto, 240 Yanagiba, 180 Nakiri, and a 210 Deba - all Kitaeji...Keeping my fingers crossed on them.

(and before someone notices there are two Tako's, I'm moving one out of the collection soon....and yes, all but the extra tako have patina's. No drawer queens in this house.)

One bun in the oven to arrive next week hopefully.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

And finally, the Haburn family:

180 chevron petty
240 damascus Gyuto
240 western mono Gyuto
240 KU Gyuto (this one is my reference cutter and most used knife)

One in the oven - I'm thinking it's going to set a new record in spectacularity.


----------



## DamageInc

You should start a gallery.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

After the summer buying spree I'll do a full collection photo.


----------



## YG420

Smurfmacaw said:


> Somebody asked me for a Kato family portrait.
> 
> 240 damascus with handle by Haburn
> 240 workhorse with chestnut
> 210 workhorse handle by HHH
> 180 standard with handle by Haburn
> 210 Suji with ebony and silver handle by Maksim
> 
> The family has a bun in the oven and expect another soon.



Beautiful! Im here if you ever want to get rid of that 240 damascus! *fingers crossed


----------



## j22582536

Smurfmacaw said:


> After the summer buying spree I'll do a full collection photo.



Can't wait to see that photo! By the way, very impressive collection you got there.


----------



## preizzo

The workhorse are bad boys 
Love them


----------



## JohnnyChance

..


----------



## TheDispossessed

MT???


JohnnyChance said:


> ..


----------



## brainsausage

TheDispossessed said:


> MT???



Yep. He's been sending me teaser pics for weeks now, the heartless bastard.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Yup. MT.


----------



## CB1968




----------



## CB1968

CB1968 said:


>



Updated


----------



## mikedtran

Those boning/fillet knives looks great!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> Somebody asked me for a Kato family portrait.
> 
> 240 damascus with handle by Haburn
> 240 workhorse with chestnut
> 210 workhorse handle by HHH
> 180 standard with handle by Haburn
> 210 Suji with ebony and silver handle by Maksim
> 
> The family has a bun in the oven and expect another soon.


Love the side by side of the standard vs workhorse, the 210 WH looks like it'd be great (plus Randy's handle doesn't hurt)




Smurfmacaw said:


> As long as we're posting family photos:
> 
> The Kitaeji family:
> 
> 210 Usuba
> 300 Yanagiba
> 300 Takobiki
> 300 Takobiki
> 240 Gyuto
> 
> Missing in action is a 180 Gyuto, 210 Gyuto, 240 Yanagiba, 180 Nakiri, and a 210 Deba - all Kitaeji...Keeping my fingers crossed on them.
> 
> (and before someone notices there are two Tako's, I'm moving one out of the collection soon....and yes, all but the extra tako have patina's. No drawer queens in this house.)
> 
> One bun in the oven to arrive next week hopefully.


The blonde/marble horn on the takobiki looks awesome, and the gyuto looks familiar too. I'm also keeping my fingers crossed for the both of us




Smurfmacaw said:


> And finally, the Haburn family:
> 
> 180 chevron petty
> 240 damascus Gyuto
> 240 western mono Gyuto
> 240 KU Gyuto (this one is my reference cutter and most used knife)
> 
> One in the oven - I'm thinking it's going to set a new record in spectacularity.


You can call me OCD, but that western handle looks out of place you should let it go ;-)


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> Love the side by side of the standard vs workhorse, the 210 WH looks like it'd be great (plus Randy's handle doesn't hurt)
> 
> 
> 
> The blonde/marble horn on the takobiki looks awesome, and the gyuto looks familiar too. I'm also keeping my fingers crossed for the both of us
> 
> 
> 
> You can call me OCD, but that western handle looks out of place you should let it go ;-)



Yeah, I'm going to let the western go....blade is awesome but I just like wa handles better, especially the Kite handles.....best feeling handles I have. Guess I have to stop being lazy! Marble horn tako is a keeper. Have sold the other already pending funds. Sold it for what I paid for it.....just not an entrepreneur in the knife business.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I'm sure the western Haburn would go no problem on BST. The marble horn on the shig would make me think twice about rehandling it


----------



## mikedtran

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

That's a lot of shigs :bigeek:


----------



## Brijac




----------



## mikedtran

tjangula said:


> That's a lot of shigs :bigeek:



One is coming your way! =)

This is the set I'm keeping, everything else has been sold / is going on BST in a couple minutes:


----------



## TheDispossessed

240mm nakiri?
Watermelon sword!


mikedtran said:


> One is coming your way! =)
> 
> This is the set I'm keeping, everything else has been sold / is going on BST in a couple minutes:


----------



## mikedtran

TheDispossessed said:


> 240mm nakiri?
> Watermelon sword!



It is a "210mm" but takes at about 220mm.

I just used it to take down a spaghetti squash.


----------



## orvalus

Relatively new on this forum as a registered user but I've been lurking around for a long time. 
I'm very grateful for all the awesome info I'm finding here.

My daughter picked these four knives for me on her trip to Japan.
The first two from the top (230 mm and 130 mm) were bought from Kamata in Tokyo and I believe they are the store brand, Togiharu (It is just a guess).
The next two (190 mm and 180 mm) were bought in Kyoto from Shigeharu.






Sukenari Honyaki White #1 Gyoto, 240mm, I picked on my recent trip to Singapore.
It looks like this knives is engraved with someone's name on it? I see some extra Japanese characters above of the Sukenari.
It would be great if someone that know Japanese could tell me what that extra writing is.


----------



## Badgertooth

orvalus said:


> Relatively new on this forum as a registered user but I've been lurking around for a long time.
> I'm very grateful for all the awesome info I'm finding here.
> 
> My daughter picked these four knives for me on her trip to Japan.
> The first two from the top (230 mm and 130 mm) were bought from Kamata in Tokyo and I believe they are the store brand, Togiharu (It is just a guess).
> The next two (190 mm and 180 mm) were bought in Kyoto from Shigeharu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukenari Honyaki White #1 Gyoto, 240mm, I picked on my recent trip to Singapore.
> It looks like this knives is engraved with someone's name on it? I see some extra Japanese characters above of the Sukenari.
> It would be great if someone that know Japanese could tell me what that extra writing is.



You have an awesome daughter sir


----------



## mikedtran

Great shots and welcome to the forums!

I'm sure someone can come along and help you with the Kanji though you might want to make a separate thread our post it in Kanji Help: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/9963-kanji/page4


----------



## XooMG

Hard to read the very top one due to the pic, but it might be &#32020; (pure), the next three are &#26085;&#26412;&#37628; (Japanese steel).


----------



## Badgertooth

mikedtran said:


> One is coming your way! =)
> 
> This is the set I'm keeping, everything else has been sold / is going on BST in a couple minutes:



Hey Mike,

What is the last knife on the knife before the kogatana?

And good on you for releasing the others to the wild.


----------



## mikedtran

Badgertooth said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> What is the last knife on the knife before the kogatana?
> 
> And good on you for releasing the others to the wild.



150mm Petty =)

The knives are going to good homes - some to other Shig Fanatics and even a little Shig "starter kit" to a member I believe is without Shigs.


----------



## ynot1985

Badgertooth said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> What is the last knife on the knife before the kogatana?
> 
> And good on you for releasing the others to the wild.



looks like the KU150mm petty


----------



## easy13

Brijac said:


>






Nice Karlo Ban, I have a Sanmai Suji from him that is fun as hell to use


----------



## TheDispossessed

I know I already showed this one off. It's super hard to get a good shot of the cladding because of the high polish on this knife. It makes the Damascus a little more subtle, which I like, but I might play around with the finish. Please forgive the poor photography, low light and iPhone 6s camera aren't a great combo.


----------



## krx927

Brijac said:


>



Any possibility of a choil shot?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

orvalus said:


> Sukenari Honyaki White #1 Gyoto, 240mm, I picked on my recent trip to Singapore.
> It looks like this knives is engraved with someone's name on it? I see some extra Japanese characters above of the Sukenari.
> It would be great if someone that know Japanese could tell me what that extra writing is.





XooMG said:


> Hard to read the very top one due to the pic, but it might be &#32020; (pure), the next three are &#26085;&#26412;&#37628; (Japanese steel).



XooMG is correct, I had it on my 240, and am expecting it will be on my 270. I asked Koki at JCK what it meant some time ago because I had seen the knife "to go" without it. Here is a quote about the hand engraved kanji on Sukenari honyaki:



> I have seen some Sukenari knives with the stamped kanji only sold
> in USA, but in Japan (JCK website) they also have etched kanji above the stamped. Can you tell what each translates to in English?





> Thank you very much for your update and confirmation.
> 
> About Sukenari Engraving
> Sukenari Honyaki knives comes with the Hand Engraving Kanji which means Pure Japanese Carbon Steel &#32020;&#26085;&#26412;&#37628;
> 
> Sukenari Honyaki knives are made of pure Shirogami No.1 (white steel #1) and put this special engraving words on the Honyaki knives.
> 
> We hope above information will help your confirmation. If you will have any questions, please let us know and help.
> 
> Thank you very much again for your interest and confirmation.


----------



## Badgertooth

There's gonna be a few of these after people filled their boots at the JNS sale but...

Kerthunk!





What an actual beast


----------



## Badgertooth

Toyama 270mm Kasumi gyuto


----------



## lifeis11

Smurfmacaw said:


> Yeah, I'm going to let the western go....




Western haburn coming to BST you say

:hungry:


----------



## jimbob

Toyamas single bevels are pretty solid too. 180 deba and mukimono.


----------



## Badgertooth

jimbob said:


> View attachment 31406
> 
> Toyamas single bevels are pretty solid too. 180 deba and mukimono.



Right new rule: 

Must have proof of Shig ownership for entry visa for Aus.

Receipt and sworn affidavit of Toyama ownership gets you into NZ.


----------



## brainsausage

jimbob said:


> View attachment 31406
> 
> Toyamas single bevels are pretty solid too. 180 deba and mukimono.



I came this close to picking up that mukimono, but didn't because I knew I'd never actually use it. But still...


----------



## Brijac

krx927 said:


> Any possibility of a choil shot?









@easy13
Yeah, this knife is awesome. Silver steel core takes a screaming sharp edge and holds it that way


----------



## spoiledbroth

Silver steel?


----------



## bkultra

spoiledbroth said:


> Silver steel?



Japanese term for stainless steel or stain resistant


----------



## RDalman

Silver steel -bohler k510 right?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I thought silver three was Hitachi Ginsanko/Ginsan?


----------



## XooMG

RDalman said:


> Silver steel -bohler k510 right?


110WCrV5 apparently, so a bit different. K510 is 115CrV3.


Mucho Bocho said:


> I thought silver three was Hitachi Ginsanko/Ginsan?


Silver steel is a marketing name for a whole lot of different steels used through the last century at least in Europe and are not necessarily similar to the Hitachi Silver series stainless.

They are often low alloy steels and not stainless.


----------



## bkultra

Mucho Bocho said:


> I thought silver three was Hitachi Ginsanko/Ginsan?



It is ...

Ginsanko  Made up of Carbon: .95%, Chromium: 13.00  14.50%, Manganese: .60  1.00%, Phosphorus: .030%, Sulfur: .020%, Silicon: .35


----------



## Brijac

It's a ww2 russian steel, not in production anymore, basically the same steel as hitachi blue #1. All in all awesome as hell steel 

Here's some video of it.
[video]https://youtu.be/yHkYEHVzwAs[/video]


----------



## glestain

That's brutal!


----------



## berko

awesome test.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Brijac said:


> It's a ww2 russian steel, not in production anymore, basically the same steel as hitachi blue #1. All in all awesome as hell steel
> 
> Here's some video of it.
> [video]https://youtu.be/yHkYEHVzwAs[/video]



thanks for your information/clarification


----------



## XooMG

Brijac said:


> It's a ww2 russian steel, not in production anymore, basically the same steel as hitachi blue #1. All in all awesome as hell steel
> 
> Here's some video of it.
> [video]https://youtu.be/yHkYEHVzwAs[/video]


Closer to Blue #2 actually, but with more Cr and some V.


----------



## Brijac

http://imgur.com/5ty3CLF,2pma3cl,In92BcJ take a look, carbon content much more simmilar to #1. But to me it's like a child that takes the best from both parents


----------



## XooMG

Brijac said:


> http://imgur.com/5ty3CLF,2pma3cl,In92BcJ take a look, carbon content much more simmilar to #1. But to me it's like a child that takes the best from both parents


You can believe what you wish and enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Benuser

http://s19.postimg.org/y6hl8icbn/DSC_0005.jpg
Robert Herder 1922 Tranchelard (slicer), 21cm


----------



## joshsy81

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3863upgolpjfi4l/2016-03-07 17.07.12.jpg?dl=0
Gesshin Kagekiyo 240 B1 Gyuto


----------



## jacko9

TheDispossessed said:


> I know I already showed this one off. It's super hard to get a good shot of the cladding because of the high polish on this knife. It makes the Damascus a little more subtle, which I like, but I might play around with the finish. Please forgive the poor photography, low light and iPhone 6s camera aren't a great combo.



Actually if the shading shows the actual grind contour lines - that is one of the best knife photo's I've ever seen. There is so much discussion about different grinds but, unless you handle the knife what you are showing (I presume) is great information. What knife is that?

Jack


----------



## aboynamedsuita

jacko9 said:


> Actually if the shading shows the actual grind contour lines - that is one of the best knife photo's I've ever seen. There is so much discussion about different grinds but, unless you handle the knife what you are showing (I presume) is great information. What knife is that?
> 
> Jack



Looks like the Damascus Toyama


----------



## TheDispossessed

So the big shadow towards the heel is part of someone's house from outside, the darkness on the front of the blade is patina. The grind is certainly great on this knife but I doubt it runs anywhere near that high up. All preliminary tests are very positive in terms of performance, and yes Tanner is right it's a Damascus Toyama 210.
Cheers
Matteo


jacko9 said:


> Actually if the shading shows the actual grind contour lines - that is one of the best knife photo's I've ever seen. There is so much discussion about different grinds but, unless you handle the knife what you are showing (I presume) is great information. What knife is that?
> 
> Jack


----------



## jacko9

TheDispossessed said:


> So the big shadow towards the heel is part of someone's house from outside, the darkness on the front of the blade is patina. The grind is certainly great on this knife but I doubt it runs anywhere near that high up. All preliminary tests are very positive in terms of performance, and yes Tanner is right it's a Damascus Toyama 210.
> Cheers
> Matteo



Oh well, I guess my imagination got the better of me ;-)


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Since we're on the topic of Toyama here's my 300 Kasumi sujihiki I just got


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Gonna be kind of a southpaw jedi with that thing! Sweet knife.


----------



## malexthekid

Birthday present from my wife. Was originally going to be a half dozen of very nice wine but we hadn't made it out to the winery and Mert still had this bad boy for sale.





Feels great in the hand. Only used it to dice some shallots so far.

And a couple of family photos.


----------



## lifeis11

malexthekid said:


> Birthday present from my wife. Was originally going to be a half dozen of very nice wine but we hadn't made it out to the winery and Mert still had this bad boy for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels great in the hand. Only used it to dice some shallots so far.
> 
> And a couple of family photos.





gorgeous! this from Mert's latest email blast? I MAY have a knife coming from that batch as well...:cool2:


----------



## malexthekid

lifeis11 said:


> gorgeous! this from Mert's latest email blast? I MAY have a knife coming from that batch as well...:cool2:



It most definitely is. Which one did you pick up?


----------



## lifeis11

the suji - i looked long and hard at this one as well. i had originally made a deal with myself that i wouldnt buy one unless it was a chef/gyuto, but then i saw that suji....

and now im :hungry: and my bank account is  lol


----------



## malexthekid

Haha. This is my first non-gyuto high end knife. Have been considering a petty for ages but funds/timing never lines up until now.

I must admit that suji was screaming at me but my significant other would not jave gone there without substantial spending on bling for her birthday


----------



## lifeis11

which is a pretty reasonable position to take on her part! haha. 

Well i hope you enjoy that petty, man. she's a beaut!


----------



## rami_m

Deleted.


----------



## rami_m

Couple of new ones


----------



## rami_m

Food release is very good considering how thin they are.


----------



## Mute-on

Way to go Rami! Very nice work by Mert 

Specs?


----------



## lifeis11

wow it's raining mert's in here today!


----------



## rami_m

Mute-on said:


> Way to go Rami! Very nice work by Mert
> 
> Specs?



Will have to dig them up once I am home. They are San mai construction using 52100 and takefu core steel and stainless cladding. The wa one is extremely thin at the spine but need to get measurements. 

Here is the family photo


----------



## malexthekid

His amboya western handles are just magical. And love the dammie


----------



## turbochef422

Nice score. I love Mert's work. He's gotten really good what feels like really fast.


----------



## kevpenbanc

rami_m said:


> Will have to dig them up once I am home. They are San mai construction using 52100 and takefu core steel and stainless cladding. The wa one is extremely thin at the spine but need to get measurements.
> 
> Here is the family photo



Nice collection Rami.


----------



## ynot1985

Is the 2nd one from top the starry nights one that Mert was referring to on Instagram recently?


----------



## rami_m

ynot1985 said:


> Is the 2nd one from top the starry nights one that Mert was referring to on Instagram recently?



Yep.


----------



## ryanjams

picked up this nakiri at the oregon knife show today, though I don't know a thing about it.. can anyone help me out?


----------



## preizzo

Look nice &#128516;
Sorry can't help you, I never saw that kanji before &#128524;


----------



## donnaGFields

Just ordered a Victorinox Swiss Classic 4-Inch Paring Knife. Is there anybody who has used it? I need honest opinion.


----------



## XooMG

ryanjams said:


> picked up this nakiri at the oregon knife show today, though I don't know a thing about it.. can anyone help me out?


It's a Kikuichimonji nakiri. Probably White #2.


----------



## lobby

donnaGFields said:


> Just ordered a Victorinox Swiss Classic 4-Inch Paring Knife. Is there anybody who has used it? I need honest opinion.



These are meant to be abused, lent out to your dish washer, lost, stolen, rinse and repeat. Not bad little parers. 4" is a little longer than I prefer for a paring knife though.


----------



## ryanjams

XooMG said:


> It's a Kikuichimonji nakiri. Probably White #2.




Thanks, looks like it was worth my money at least


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Original had a nice, albeit slightly narrow, Wa handle but it had a cracked ferrule so off to Ian Haburn it went after I decided I really, really liked the ZDP-189 (which is solid ZDP) and profile ...

Original (under DT ITK) handle;





New









I have to say Ian's knives are works of art (& function) but his handles are equally impressive ... when he can squeeze in some time to do rehandles!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

MontezumaBoy said:


> Original had a nice, albeit slightly narrow, Wa handle but it had a cracked ferrule so off to Ian Haburn it went after I decided I really, really liked the ZDP-189 (which is solid ZDP) and profile ...
> 
> Original (under DT ITK) handle;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say Ian's knives are works of art (& function) but his handles are equally impressive ... when he can squeeze in some time to do rehandles!





Did that Kono come with that verticle scratch pattern? Did they just release a zdp line?


----------



## fujiyama

Konosuke made the ZDP around 2011. The scratch pattern is normal, Sukenari ZDP and others have it.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

+1


miyabi said:


> Konosuke made the ZDP around 2011. The scratch pattern is normal, Sukenari ZDP and others have it.



This one is from 2013 but I bought it later here on B/S/T. The pattern is typical for the knife. They didn't make many, especially in the solid, since the material was (is) pricey.


----------



## spoiledbroth

One would think actually those knives are more often clad for the sake of maintenance ie sharpening which in the case of a pm steel I would assume would be more of a boon than a bane


----------



## easy13

Opening new place, will be doing mostly expo/finishing plates in a tight space, needed some new smaller pieces to team up with 210s,shorter sujis/yanagis 

- 180 Tesshu Petty
- 150 Watanabe (Pretty much a mini gyuto, sick finish on it) 
- 150 Uraku White 2 Petty (Nice little blade for the price)


----------



## F-Flash

Nice looking little ones! Love that watanabe!


----------



## spoiledbroth

easy13 said:


> Opening new place, will be doing mostly expo/finishing plates in a tight space, needed some new smaller pieces to team up with 210s,shorter sujis/yanagis
> 
> - 180 Tesshu Petty
> - 150 Watanabe (Pretty much a mini gyuto, sick finish on it)
> - 150 Uraku White 2 Petty (Nice little blade for the price)



is this the tesshu 180 in ginsanko? would love to hear about the knife if it is....


----------



## Dardeau

The Watanabe kurouchi is my favorite.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

The boning knife was just delivered, joining the others:


----------



## mikedtran

That boning knife is bad-ass!


----------



## Mute-on

mikedtran said:


> That boning knife is bad-ass!



You said it!


----------



## easy13

spoiledbroth said:


> is this the tesshu 180 in ginsanko? would love to hear about the knife if it is....



Yeah, Tesshu Ginsanko, got in in yesterday, put it through some light stuff today. So far - nice knife, quality handle, solid F&F, rounded choil with slight machi gap. As mentioned before about these - what appears to be a wide bevel is more of a finish but a nice one at that. Reminds me of a Suisin Inox Honyaki but stiffer/more robust with a slightly larger handle. Out the box edge was mehh, cant speak on edge holding or sharpening because I haven't used much. Ripped through light veg and sliced nicely, I had a tendency to use a pinch grip with one finger up on spine for tasks. Seems to be a fun one to use and fits what Im looking for perfectly. There isn't an abundance of 180 petty/slicers out there to chose from so cant judge it against a lot, but so far so good


----------



## spoiledbroth

Ah great thanks for your thoughts. Regarding the wide bevel, I kind of expected this since word on the boards is they're made by the same crew as konosuke Fujiyama unless I am mixing things up. Hope it serves you well!


----------



## Badgertooth

easy13 said:


> Opening new place, will be doing mostly expo/finishing plates in a tight space, needed some new smaller pieces to team up with 210s,shorter sujis/yanagis
> 
> - 180 Tesshu Petty
> - 150 Watanabe (Pretty much a mini gyuto, sick finish on it)
> - 150 Uraku White 2 Petty (Nice little blade for the price)



I love the tenugui from Watanabe. It's the little things. 

Looks like an awesome little trio.


----------



## KitchenCommander

Picked up this 240 Ichimonji from the sale section. Great knife, with nice grind. My first knife with blue steel, so I am eager to try it out. It performed quite well on all the produce pictured, and gets very sharp. I really like stainless clad carbon knives, now my second with my 165 Yuki Bunka. This one is the heaviest of the knives I currently own, which I like. My Kotetsu R2 laser Gyuto is very light, and doesn't have much spine to grab on to. I may start favoring knives wit more geometry and weight, or maybe I just need to try out a western handled laser, as the Wa handle laser almost feels flimsy due to thin spine. 




Sorry for the mini review, back to the photos of pretty knives.


----------



## preizzo

That knife in the beginning was mine, I sold it to buy the version with ebony handle and sadly was sold out. 
I missing it a lot &#128514;&#128514;&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## ggg16902002

Just arrived:

An integral Persian chef knife crafted by Rodrigo Sfreddo (MS).

The damascus composite pattern is called "Interrupted Twist".(125Cr1, 15N20).
With desert Ironwood handle, a horizontal tang and a split rear end.

Overall length is 400mm (15.75").
Weight is 448g.
The edge measures 265mm (10.43"). It is 46.5mm (1.83") high at the heel.
The spine is 5.49mm at the heel and 1.05mm at the tip.


----------



## DamageInc

That looks absolutely crazy.


----------



## berko

preizzo said:


> That knife in the beginning was mine, I sold it to buy the version with ebony handle and sadly was sold out.
> I missing it a lot &#128514;&#128514;&#128546;&#128546;











sorry...


----------



## AllanP

Holy Shiatsu that Damascus is insane.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

spoiledbroth said:


> One would think actually those knives are more often clad for the sake of maintenance ie sharpening which in the case of a pm steel I would assume would be more of a boon than a bane



Not sure really regarding the cladding in terms of blade design ... Ultimately whether you sharpen the primary steel (core) in a clad or solid configuration you are still sharpening the core steel regardless of the through thickness but thinner may be more user friendly TBD. I just like to look at it as my own "ZDP-189 Honyaki" silly but hey what else are we doing around here but trying to see what is out there that is bloody sharp, pretty &/or what not ... anyway back to other knife porn ...


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Stunning! Really out of this world / thanks so much for sharing these!



ggg16902002 said:


> Just arrived:
> 
> An integral Persian chef knife crafted by Rodrigo Sfreddo (MS).
> 
> The damascus composite pattern is called "Interrupted Twist".(125Cr1, 15N20).
> With desert Ironwood handle, a horizontal tang and a split rear end.
> 
> Overall length is 400mm (15.75").
> Weight is 448g.
> The edge measures 265mm (10.43"). It is 46.5mm (1.83") high at the heel.
> The spine is 5.49mm at the heel and 1.05mm at the tip.


----------



## NotThinEnough

interesting damascus for sure. also interesting profile. I wonder if its the pattern playing some tricks on my eyes but this chef knife has a re-curve edge profile..




ggg16902002 said:


> Just arrived:
> 
> An integral Persian chef knife crafted by Rodrigo Sfreddo (MS).
> 
> The damascus composite pattern is called "Interrupted Twist".(125Cr1, 15N20).
> With desert Ironwood handle, a horizontal tang and a split rear end.
> 
> Overall length is 400mm (15.75").
> Weight is 448g.
> The edge measures 265mm (10.43"). It is 46.5mm (1.83") high at the heel.
> The spine is 5.49mm at the heel and 1.05mm at the tip.


----------



## XooMG

BLee said:


> interesting damascus for sure. also interesting profile. I wonder if its the pattern playing some tricks on my eyes but this chef knife has a re-curve edge profile..


Yep looks recurve. I am sure there's a culinary knife tradition that can make use of it somewhere, but it looks more like the function was an afterthought.


----------



## chefcomesback

XooMG said:


> Yep looks recurve. I am sure there's a culinary knife tradition that can make use of it somewhere, but it looks more like the function was an afterthought.



It looks like sabatier yatagan slicer that was inspired by Turkish short swords with a recurved edge


----------



## preizzo

Damm you berko &#128547;&#128547;&#128547;&#128547;&#128547;&#128547;


----------



## XooMG

chefcomesback said:


> It looks like sabatier yatagan slicer that was inspired by Turkish short swords with a recurved edge


You have any pics of unsharpened sab yataghans? I only saw a few pics and there was no recurve, the spine profile was more of a clip rather than a drop, the height was less, and the tip was much higher.


----------



## bonestter

Brand new


----------



## lifeis11

nice. pins look pretty flush to me....or was the criticism that the handle tends to shrink over time? 

in any case, I have been tempted to pick up one of these multiple times. kudos.


----------



## fujiyama

Nice Kramer! What length is she? I want to get my hands on a 10".



BLee said:


> interesting damascus for sure. also interesting profile. I wonder if its the pattern playing some tricks on my eyes but this chef knife has a re-curve edge profile..


I noticed the same thing. I didn't mention it because it's labeled "Persian" chef's knife, and frankly, I know nothing about Persian knives. Looks more suited for slicing, but I tend to agree, it's wasn't made to be functional.


----------



## lifeis11

miyabi said:


> I want to get my hands on a 10".



my thoughts exactly :hungry:


----------



## bonestter

Thanks

She's an 8" carbon

Here's my 10" stainless alongside the Kono HD2


----------



## bonestter

And why not throw in the Meiji while we're on


----------



## YG420

Just received a Shigefusa Kitaeji 180 deba thanks to ms4awd






and a big shotout to F-Flash for this Kato Kikuryu 240 gyuto


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YG420 said:


> Just received a Shigefusa Kitaeji 180 deba thanks to ms4awd
> 
> and a big shotout to F-Flash for this Kato Kikuryu 240 gyuto



Good scores! I also have a kitaeji and Kikuryu coming my way shortly


----------



## YG420

tjangula said:


> Good scores! I also have a kitaeji and Kikuryu coming my way shortly



Nice! I really like the kikuryu. What kind of 240 kato gyuto did Maksim have available today? I managed to snag the yanagiba though.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YG420 said:


> Nice! I really like the kikuryu. What kind of 240 kato gyuto did Maksim have available today? I managed to snag the yanagiba though.



It was the Kikuryu which I got 
I'm keen to see what the J-nat finish makes it look like. My Damascus Kato appears to be etched, which also crosses the lamination like from the cladding to the core steel. Some Kikuryu pics appear to be the same, so this will be interesting...


----------



## j22582536

YG420 said:


> Just received a Shigefusa Kitaeji 180 deba thanks to ms4awd
> 
> and a big shotout to F-Flash for this Kato Kikuryu 240 gyuto



Nice score~



YG420 said:


> Nice! I really like the kikuryu. What kind of 240 kato gyuto did Maksim have available today? I managed to snag the yanagiba though.



I was thinking on that yanagiba too, however I couldn't spend that much money on a kasumi. I was also hoping the kitaeji cleaver would be up for sale, too bad that isn't the case...


----------



## mikedtran

tjangula said:


> It was the Kikuryu which I got
> I'm keen to see what the J-nat finish makes it look like. My Damascus Kato appears to be etched, which also crosses the lamination like from the cladding to the core steel. Some Kikuryu pics appear to be the same, so this will be interesting...



Should have held out my Kitaeji to get you on a trade hahahah =p


----------



## jackslimpson

Takeo Murata, wide petty. Kurouchi finish san mai with an aogami 1 carbon steel core, Rc 64. From Epic Edge. And, that saya was modified by those wonderful people at EE to fit such a small santoku -- for what appears to be only a nominal fee. The grind is great; it's a well made little knife.





I got this for a bartender friend of mine who had been using the chefs small garlic and herb knife from Japan Woodorker. But, she wanted one of her own. She'll be using it to cut limes, lemons, etc.

Cheers,

Jackslimpson


----------



## lifeis11

bonestter said:


> And why not throw in the Meiji while we're on



damn. yeah i still want a meiji too.....basically i just want a bunch of knives, lol


----------



## YG420

tjangula said:


> It was the Kikuryu which I got
> I'm keen to see what the J-nat finish makes it look like. My Damascus Kato appears to be etched, which also crosses the lamination like from the cladding to the core steel. Some Kikuryu pics appear to be the same, so this will be interesting...


O ok nice! Kinda makes me happy it wasnt a damascus since thats what im looking for lol. Please post some pics when you get it cuz im also curious about the finish as well. Idk how to bring out the pattern yet and dont wana mess anything up lol. Congrats on the new buy!!


----------



## YG420

j22582536 said:


> Nice score~
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking on that yanagiba too, however I couldn't spend that much money on a kasumi. I was also hoping the kitaeji cleaver would be up for sale, too bad that isn't the case...



Thanks! Yea i was thinking the same about it being kasumi but I havent seen alot of kato yanagibas in my short experience so i jumped on it. Plus ive been on a kato kick lately haha. But i did just get back from Jon's place and saw some stuff i really want ... Does Kato make damascus and kikuryu for other types of knoves?


----------



## mikedtran

YG420 said:


> Thanks! Yea i was thinking the same about it being kasumi but I havent seen alot of kato yanagibas in my short experience so i jumped on it. Plus ive been on a kato kick lately haha. But i did just get back from Jon's place and saw some stuff i really want ... Does Kato make damascus and kikuryu for other types of knoves?



There was a Kato Damascus Yanagiba before on JNS.


----------



## YG420

mikedtran said:


> There was a Kato Damascus Yanagiba before on JNS.


Hopefully that pops up again!


----------



## mikedtran

YG420 said:


> Hopefully that pops up again!



This was the listing if you were interested: http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/yoshiaki-fujiwara-300mm-yanagiba/ (looks natural stoned finished?)


----------



## F-Flash

Looks nice! That Kato! ;-) 
I'll post my part of the deal once i get it from post office!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

j22582536 said:


> I was thinking on that yanagiba too, however I couldn't spend that much money on a kasumi. *I was also hoping the kitaeji cleaver would be up for sale*, too bad that isn't the case...


You're not the only one :nunchucks:



YG420 said:


> O ok nice! Kinda makes me happy it wasnt a damascus since thats what im looking for lol. Please post some pics when you get it cuz im also curious about the finish as well. Idk how to bring out the pattern yet and dont wana mess anything up lol. Congrats on the new buy!!


I saw the 210 Damascus this am as well, but went for the Kikuryu since I already have one. I'll definitely post the Kikuryu once it arrives, I think on the JNS main page it's in one of the banner pics that scrolls across the top.



mikedtran said:


> There was a Kato Damascus Yanagiba before on JNS.


The Kikuryu Yanagi hate to see the price tag for a lefty version.


----------



## schanop

tjangula said:


> j22582536 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was also hoping the kitaeji cleaver would be up for sale, too bad that isn't the case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the only one :nunchucks:
Click to expand...


Where is that kitaeji chuka?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

schanop said:


> Where is that kitaeji chuka?



There were some teaser pics on JNS IG account


----------



## j22582536

tjangula said:


> There were some teaser pics on JNS IG account



I emailed Maksim regarding to that kitaeji cleaver, and he told me that it was sold long time ago...


----------



## rami_m

schanop said:


> Where is that kitaeji chuka?



tell us, o wise one.


----------



## YG420

F-Flash said:


> Looks nice! That Kato! ;-)
> I'll post my part of the deal once i get it from post office!


Hope it gets to you soon bro!


----------



## YG420

tjangula said:


> You're not the only one :nunchucks:
> 
> 
> I saw the 210 Damascus this am as well, but went for the Kikuryu since I already have one. I'll definitely post the Kikuryu once it arrives, I think on the JNS main page it's in one of the banner pics that scrolls across the top.
> 
> 
> The Kikuryu Yanagi hate to see the price tag for a lefty version.



Saw the 210 as well but Im looking for the 240. IDk, maybe Maksim has more coming since he just visited Kato, but i really want coilovers for my car lol. Decisions decisions....


----------



## F-Flash

Ok here is my first Shig. 240 (245 really) gyuto. 210g and 47mm tall. Seems wicked thin just behind the edge. 











Thanks YG420 for everything!


----------



## F-Flash

Comparison with toyama and masamoto KS


----------



## YG420

F-Flash said:


> Ok here is my first Shig. 240 (245 really) gyuto. 210g and 47mm tall. Seems wicked thin just behind the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks YG420 for everything!



You bet! Glad you like it! btw, the pics arent showing up


----------



## F-Flash




----------



## YG420

F-Flash said:


>



Nice trio right there! Love the KS!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

YG420 said:


> Nice! I really like the kikuryu. What kind of 240 kato gyuto did Maksim have available today? I managed to snag the yanagiba though.



Haha, you were one microsecond ahead of me on the yanagiba!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

The Kato single bevels look awesome IMO with all the kanji on them:


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> The Kato single bevels look awesome IMO with all the kanji on them:



Holy crap! Nice set!!!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> Holy crap! Nice set!!!



Those are from James' (from K&S) IG page. It is quite the trio of yanagi, sakimaru takobiki and kensaki yanagi.


----------



## j22582536

tjangula said:


> The Kato single bevels look awesome IMO with all the kanji on them:



I believe these knives are owned by the same person who has a hole bunch of Kitaejis


----------



## alterwisser

Tilman Leder 240 Gyuto in Niolox, 70/30 grind, right rather convex, left pretty flat... Hand finished at 800grit ... Handle is Cocobolo and blonde water buffalo horn. 62 HRC


----------



## Rochedo

Hi guys. I'm new here. I'm Luís, from Portugal. I'm a culinary student and bought a week ago this Carbonext 24cm to improve my knife Arsenal. A proper knife finally. Really happy with it.


----------



## DamageInc

Rochedo said:


> Hi guys. I'm new here. I'm Luís, from Portugal. I'm a culinary student and bought a week ago this Carbonext 24cm to improve my knife Arsenal. A proper knife finally. Really happy with it.



Let me help you out.


----------



## YG420

Smurfmacaw said:


> Haha, you were one microsecond ahead of me on the yanagiba!


I also wanted to get the deba, but woke up 47 min late...was that you? lol


----------



## YG420

j22582536 said:


> I believe these knives are owned by the same person who has a hole bunch of Kitaejis



What a collection!


----------



## YG420

tjangula said:


> The Kato single bevels look awesome IMO with all the kanji on them:


Agreed!! I also like the kanji on the tang


----------



## spoiledbroth

wait tanner are those katos YOURS????


----------



## ynot1985

YG420 said:


> Agreed!! I also like the kanji on the tang



The Kanji on the tang based on the photo maksim posted is the production date


----------



## spoiledbroth

whoops my drinks got the best of me there with that last post.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Dalman 240.
Handle is Bog Oak, Ash and bronze spacer.


----------



## Badgertooth

I've paid my dues on IG with this bad boy but it's still nice to see Kev.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Tristone 260 niolox.
Handle is dyed buckeye and dimpled nickle silver spacers.


----------



## Jacob_x

I was lucky enough to pick up the Marko Nakiri on bst a month back, my first experience with both 52100 and Marko's work. Safe to say I'm suitably impressed by both. The knife feels lighter and more nimble in the hand than I expected, has a lovely grind with slight concavity on the upper half of the blade, and the steel feels great on the stones, comparing well to the Hitachi carbon steels that make up most of my knife roll.

I also received last week an absolute beast of a knife, a NOS (1950s) K-sab 37cm carbon bullnosed butchers / scimitar! She looks more suited to dismembering foes than anything in the kitchen, but she'll come in handy breaking down forequarters in the butchery :-D 
Love the first streaks of patina from raw meat too! Having some probs with photobucket, trying to get some pics up, will do so if/when successful.

Lastly on the way I have a 180 pro petty from Watanabe, with reactive kasumi rather than the stock stainless kurouchi finish, and keyaki handle. My new 'line' knife I believe you would say over your side of the water. This will be my 3rd package from Shinichi, and every time he is an absolute joy to work with. Can't wait!

Splurge definitely over for a little while!


----------



## Jacob_x

Working?


----------



## Jacob_x




----------



## V1P

Very nice knife, Kev. This proves that the Aussies are not just about Shigefusas [emoji16]


----------



## rami_m

kevpenbanc said:


> Tristone 260 niolox.
> Handle is dyed buckeye and dimpled nickle silver spacers.



Nice, have been looking at that on Instagram


----------



## rami_m

Jacob_x said:


> I was lucky enough to pick up the Marko Nakiri on bst a month back, my first experience with both 52100 and Marko's work. Safe to say I'm suitably impressed by both. The knife feels lighter and more nimble in the hand than I expected, has a lovely grind with slight concavity on the upper half of the blade, and the steel feels great on the stones, comparing well to the Hitachi carbon steels that make up most of my knife roll.
> 
> I also received last week an absolute beast of a knife, a NOS (1950s) K-sab 37cm carbon bullnosed butchers / scimitar! She looks more suited to dismembering foes than anything in the kitchen, but she'll come in handy breaking down forequarters in the butchery :-D
> Love the first streaks of patina from raw meat too! Having some probs with photobucket, trying to get some pics up, will do so if/when successful.
> 
> Lastly on the way I have a 180 pro petty from Watanabe, with reactive kasumi rather than the stock stainless kurouchi finish, and keyaki handle. My new 'line' knife I believe you would say over your side of the water. This will be my 3rd package from Shinichi, and every time he is an absolute joy to work with. Can't wait!
> 
> Splurge definitely over for a little while!




Glad your enjoying that Nakiri.


----------



## TheDispossessed

The Kindness of Strangers, Part Two.

Just received in a trade w a long standing forum member, Gesshin Hide Blue #2 240 in Ichii. A run from way back in '12 I'm guessing.


----------



## lifeis11

kevpenbanc said:


> Dalman 240.
> Handle is Bog Oak, Ash and bronze spacer.



i saw pics of this guy over on the other site, and basically asked Robin for one just like it. kudos~


----------



## kevpenbanc

lifeis11 said:


> i saw pics of this guy over on the other site, and basically asked Robin for one just like it. kudos~



Whilst there was a discussion between Robin and myself about the handle, this was all Robins suggestion. I did suggest a copper/bronze spacer 
I'm very glad I went with him on this, absolutely love it.

You'll be very happy with it too.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

TheDispossessed said:


> The Kindness of Strangers, Part Two.
> 
> Just received in a trade w a long standing forum member, Gesshin Hide Blue #2 240 in Ichii. A run from way back in '12 I'm guessing.



I was wondering what part 2 was going to be...


----------



## lifeis11

Courtesy of toddnmd: 

Georgia -> Cambodia -> California

Bloodroot 6.5" petty from reclaimed disc harrow, chokecherry wood, stainless steel pins


----------



## Dardeau

That Hide is looking good. I've wanted to try one of those for years.


----------



## YG420

lifeis11 said:


> Courtesy of toddnmd:
> 
> Georgia -> Cambodia -> California
> 
> Bloodroot 6.5" petty from reclaimed disc harrow, chokecherry wood, stainless steel pins



Nice! Been wanting to try out some bloodroot knives but always strike out when the emails come out.


----------



## lifeis11

YG420 said:


> Nice! Been wanting to try out some bloodroot knives but always strike out when the emails come out.



I haven't hit one yet either, sadly. Todd was kind enough to pass this one my way once he decided it wasn't a 'must keep.'


----------



## kevpenbanc

Syousin Suminagashi 240 R2 from Knives & Stones.
Tall blade at 58 mm.


----------



## TheDispossessed

Early impressions are very good, might be one of the best knives I've used and I've had more than a handful of Katos and shigs.


Dardeau said:


> That Hide is looking good. I've wanted to try one of those for years.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I haven't posted here in a while. My newest knife needs no introduction. Just want to say thank you to Len for selling it to me and for Maxim for brining such an impressive knife into existence. I'm usually a stainless laser kinda guy but now i've added my second carbon, and dam proud of it. Here it is after a 220/400/800 polish.


----------



## Mute-on

Nice wall art


----------



## Jacob_x

Hide looks very nice indeed. Also really like that bloodroot - have been watching that boning on the bst, really hoping it goes soon for my own sake...
Watanabe arrived :biggrin: 
Sorry about phone pics and lighting, just about caught the nice kasumi haze where the cladding meets the core


----------



## TheDispossessed

Keyaki Handle? Looks great.


Jacob_x said:


> Hide looks very nice indeed. Also really like that bloodroot - have been watching that boning on the bst, really hoping it goes soon for my own sake...
> Watanabe arrived :biggrin:
> Sorry about phone pics and lighting, just about caught the nice kasumi haze where the cladding meets the core


----------



## easy13

Yeah man, that Wat looks sick


----------



## DamageInc

I thought it was a Toyama until I looked closer at the kanji.


----------



## Jacob_x

Yeah keyaki handle - 6000 jpy extra but really don't like the plastic ferrule on the chestnut ones he offers. Nicely made, wood has a nice tone to it, and pleasing grain, but is a touch expensive. Looks great on the knife though, am very happy with it. Looking forward to work tomorrow now!


----------



## mikedtran

Jacob_x said:


> Yeah keyaki handle - 6000 jpy extra but really don't like the plastic ferrule on the chestnut ones he offers. Nicely made, wood has a nice tone to it, and pleasing grain, but is a touch expensive. Looks great on the knife though, am very happy with it. Looking forward to work tomorrow now!



I'd say the $55 isn't bad for a handle + installation. Especially with the drought of wa-handles happening in Japan right now. Definitely looks good =)


----------



## TheDispossessed

Just the photo or is this a shorter watanabe?


----------



## Jacob_x

To be fair you're right Mike, it's not that expensive. Will opt for keyaki on any future Watanabe I would think.
Not just the photo, it's a 180 petty. Been after something in this length, and this seems just the size I was after. Taller than I was expecting, which is a bonus actually. And thinner too, as whilst I haven't seen his gyutos before I understand they are on the thicker side.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Honestly refreshing to see something from one of the "old guard" on these pages instead of the hype-machine knives.

Watanabe makes a top drawer knife, pure performance. And that one looks awesome. Making me want another blade from Shinichi.


----------



## bkultra

I keep telling myself that my next knife will be a Watanabe and somehow I always get swayed into something else. It's funny because my Masamoto is favorite gyuto and it to has fallen out of the limelight much like Watanabe. I will make a conscious effort to change that.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Masamoto KS hype has tended to be cyclical...

Also, yes that Honyaki looks decent


----------



## Chuckles

That Watanabe looks really nice.


----------



## panda

had a 270 wat and i swear that thing was a cleaver with a tip, monster of a knife. that 180 petty looks like a narrow gyuto a la sasanoha takedas. 

it's good that ks stays out of limelight, only those who can appreciate how great of a knife it is should own one anyway. on that note, toyama seems to be the latest hype machine. but if it is pretty much replica watanabe, at least it's a good knife!


----------



## Badgertooth

I may be guilty of some of that Toyama hyperbole but let's hope that it shines the right light and recognition on Watanabe's work. I have both and they are worthy of every bit of praise they receive.


----------



## easy13

Someone have the balls or too many drinks & pull the trigger on one of those Bread Swords


----------



## krx927

panda said:


> had a 270 wat and i swear that thing was a cleaver with a tip, monster of a knife.



I had the same expression when I received my 240. Not about cleaver but monster of a knife! At first was was amazed and the knife seamed a bit to large. Now I just love it.
And what an incredible cutter!


----------



## KitchenCommander

Ok, so this knife is not "new", but I did just give it a new handle. Makes is look and feel like a whole different knife. These OEM knives have smaller than normal handles, so this one was needing something a little more hand filling. The balance did shift slightly toward the handle, and is now right on the bolster, but that's alright with me. It feels really light in the hand now.

Artisan 210 Gyuto with stabilized Afzelia Lay and black G10 liners. Also with freshly rounded spine and choil!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

easy13 said:


> Someone have the balls or too many drinks & pull the trigger on one of those Bread Swords



Don't tempt me!


----------



## Aphex

Not a knife this time, just a few choice blocks of wood I've collected for future projects.


----------



## Jacob_x

As requested, choil pic and some rough specs of Watanabe
Length 180
Height at heel 38
Width at heel 2.8
Width at half 1.8
Gets down to about 1mm about an inch from tip.
Wonky choil shot at work, but very flat on backside, real nice grind do far.
And the keyaki handle had grown on me loads, little stunner :doublethumbsup:


----------



## TheDispossessed

180 wa petty is one of my favorite knives. 38mm is a super generous height too, normally they run closer to 33.


----------



## fujiyama

Aphex said:


> Not a knife this time, just a few choice blocks of wood I've collected for future projects.



Nice wood :evilgrin:


----------



## -HaT-

Since apparently I am in the trend, here is my birthday present, received few days ago (actually the present is the handle, I ordered the blade) :

180mm Watanabe honyaki petty mirror polished (and his little brother, 120mm Watanabe petty).


















And also, my g/f birthday knife (only way I found to buy one more knife in 2016 : it's not mine, even though it's home!) : Tojiro Zen Black bread knife, with dyed buckeye burl handle and Mother-of-Pearl spacer and endcap.













Apologies for the poor iphone pictures, didn't want to get the reflex and tripod out, but I will do a group shot at some point with proper gear and lighting!

Cheers!


----------



## YG420

-HaT- said:


> Since apparently I am in the trend, here is my birthday present, received few days ago (actually the present is the handle, I ordered the blade) :
> 
> 180mm Watanabe honyaki petty mirror polished (and his little brother, 120mm Watanabe petty).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also, my g/f birthday knife (only way I found to buy one more knife in 2016 : it's not mine, even though it's home!) : Tojiro Zen Black bread knife, with dyed buckeye burl handle and Mother-of-Pearl spacer and endcap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the poor iphone pictures, didn't want to get the reflex and tripod out, but I will do a group shot at some point with proper gear and lighting!
> 
> Cheers!


Beautiful! Who did the handles?


----------



## Godslayer

That bread knife though


----------



## -HaT-

Dunno if I can actually give the name as he is not a forum supporter, if I can't please someone delete the message 

He's called Carter Hopkins, did the handles and the saya, and did an amazing job imho.


----------



## mikedtran

-HaT- said:


> Dunno if I can actually give the name as he is not a forum supporter, if I can't please someone delete the message
> 
> He's called Carter Hopkins, did the handles and the saya, and did an amazing job imho.



They look great, Carter does good stuff and it is totally ok to talk about none forum supporting makers. They just can't post =p (I think)


----------



## -HaT-

mikedtran said:


> They look great, Carter does good stuff and it is totally ok to talk about none forum supporting makers. They just can't post =p (I think)



Perfect thanks 

Wanted to add that I ordered the petties to Shinichi after putting up a thread to get the forum's advice, and I'm really not disappointed!
Plus, as mentionned by someone else before, the petty is way thinner than the gyutos he makes!


----------



## YG420

-HaT- said:


> Dunno if I can actually give the name as he is not a forum supporter, if I can't please someone delete the message
> 
> He's called Carter Hopkins, did the handles and the saya, and did an amazing job imho.



Nice! I actually have a couple knives at his place right now!


----------



## lifeis11

Godslayer said:


> That bread knife though



yeah, wow, that bread knife...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

-HaT- said:


> 180mm Watanabe honyaki petty mirror polished





-HaT- said:


> Perfect thanks
> 
> Wanted to add that I ordered the petties to Shinichi after putting up a thread to get the forum's advice, and I'm really not disappointed!
> Plus, as mentionned by someone else before, the petty is way thinner than the gyutos he makes!



It looks great! Did you have the grind marks on the underside of the tang and choil polished out? I'm still waiting for my handle for my 150 version of same


----------



## lifeis11

this guy made it to my house about a week back, but I am just getting around to sharing:

270mm 1095 honyaki in birdseye red gum and marble horn & matching saya


----------



## Badgertooth

Spectacularly cruddy photos, apologies in advance.









Kato 240 workhorse with custom handle and refinishing work by Greg of wabocho in the UK.


----------



## mark76

I bet you'll enjoy that one, Badgertooth!


----------



## YG420

Badgertooth said:


> Spectacularly cruddy photos, apologies in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kato 240 workhorse with custom handle and refinishing work by Greg of wabocho in the UK.



Nice! Did you put the finish on the knife?


----------



## YG420

Kato 300 Yanagiba. Wondering if anyone knows why the top of the backside of all my single bevels have this kinda matte finish portion (3rd pic, lower right side) and whats it called? Its like a streak across the top. Im sure its there deliberately, just curious.













Munetoshi 170 Butcher. Its my understanding that this is the same maker as Itinomon? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YG420 said:


> Kato 300 Yanagiba. Wondering if anyone knows why the top of the backside of all my single bevels have this kinda matte finish portion (3rd pic, lower right side) and whats it called? Its like a streak across the top. Im sure its there deliberately, just curious.
> 
> Munetoshi 170 Butcher. Its my understanding that this is the same maker as Itinomon? Can anyone confirm?



Nice knives! I love the look of the Kato. 

Not sure of the name but that is the jigane/cladding (think of a. Extension of the softer tang versus hagane). I don't have it on my honyaki kensaki Yanagi.

I also understand that the butcher knives are the same. Was itinomonn the JNS branding whereas Munetoshi is the maker himself? Yours looks identical to my itinomonn but with different (and more) kanji.


----------



## TheDispossessed

The munetoshi smith made the itinomon butcher, says it on JNS bio of munetoshi


----------



## YG420

tjangula said:


> Nice knives! I love the look of the Kato.
> 
> Not sure of the name but that is the jigane/cladding (think of a. Extension of the softer tang versus hagane). I don't have it on my honyaki kensaki Yanagi.
> 
> I also understand that the butcher knives are the same. Was itinomonn the JNS branding whereas Munetoshi is the maker himself? Yours looks identical to my itinomonn but with different (and more) kanji.



Thanks for clearing that up for me! Did you get your kikuryu yet?


----------



## mikedtran

The area on the backside from my understanding is because that area is not ground down as much, I'm not sure if it has function though. Every maker has their own design or shape they like to apply to that area.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YG420 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me! Did you get your kikuryu yet?


Yep, picked it up from DHL this AM . Will be posting shortly. 




mikedtran said:


> The area on the backside from my understanding is because that area is not ground down as much, I'm not sure if it has function though. Every maker has their own design or shape they like to apply to that area.



By ground down are you referring to the concave part (usually has the shiny perimeter from sharpening the backside) or up towards the tang? I'm no expert but I'm quite certain that is just the jigane without the hagane. My SB Watanabe is Damascus on this part similar to the the face side of the knife, in a straight-ish line similar to YG's Kato. This beauty from Tosho almost has a waviness making it look like a Hamon:


----------



## mikedtran

The wavy part on that blade from Tosho is higher than the rest of the concave face, hence why it is soft steel cladding (jigane) instead of the core steel (hagane). I believe it is done mostly for form rather than function. The one thing I can see is it would make the thinnest area (the emoto) stronger.


----------



## Badgertooth

YG420 said:


> Nice! Did you put the finish on the knife?



Yeah it had a few friction scuffs from the saya but the vertical lines had been changed to horizontals by Greg at wabocho. I'm still going to get it purdier

Better light and better camera and better frame of mind after I put my edge on it.


----------



## Badgertooth

YG420 said:


> Kato 300 Yanagiba. Wondering if anyone knows why the top of the backside of all my single bevels have this kinda matte finish portion (3rd pic, lower right side) and whats it called? Its like a streak across the top. Im sure its there deliberately, just curious.
> 
> 
> Munetoshi 170 Butcher. Its my understanding that this is the same maker as Itinomon? Can anyone confirm?



I love these. I tried tunnel boning a leg of lamb with something barely fit for purpose the other day. With hilarious results. 

And Kato has reignited an interest in yanagibas that more or less had reached its conclusion with a Doi.


----------



## YG420

tjangula said:


> Yep, picked it up from DHL this AM . Will be posting shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By ground down are you referring to the concave part (usually has the shiny perimeter from sharpening the backside) or up towards the tang? I'm no expert but I'm quite certain that is just the jigane without the hagane. My SB Watanabe is Damascus on this part similar to the the face side of the knife, in a straight-ish line similar to YG's Kato. This beauty from Tosho almost has a waviness making it look like a Hamon:
> 
> View attachment 31577


Wow! Never seen that kind of design before! Very nice! Thas a watanabe?


----------



## YG420

Badgertooth said:


> I love these. I tried tunnel boning a leg of lamb with something barely fit for purpose the other day. With hilarious results.
> 
> And Kato has reignited an interest in yanagibas that more or less had reached its conclusion with a Doi.


Ive never used a doi before but heard good things about em.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

The mailman was very very good to me today. Got a total of three packages....

first up:

260mm CJA Honyaki. Superb cutter. Thanks to Sam who made it possible for me to own this awesome knife. It a super cutter as well as being easy on the eye.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Next up - Damascus Kato Gyuto 210mm. You can't own just one.....

FWIW - the 210 cuts equally as well as the 240.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Finally, a 180 KU Shigefusa Petty. This one is destined to be a gift. It's hard to give away though, Shig has the code cracked on attractive finishing.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

And a recap of the new arrivals -


----------



## lifeis11

That CJA is gorgeous. I've seen this knife on his insta page I believe, makes me anxious for my spot in line :hungry:


----------



## Godslayer

Tanner did you buy that? Its the only yanagi i have ever seen thats completly blown me away. Its arguably the sexiest one on the planet.


----------



## mikedtran

Man that CJA makes waiting for mine even harder...I'm next up on the honyaki side.


----------



## lifeis11

i still havent completely decided what size i want even....


----------



## YG420

Awesome pickup smurf!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Yeah, got lucky and managed to get three very difficult to find knives pretty much all at once. Gotta control myself though, have a bunch more customs arriving in the coming weeks and months. The CJA cuts as good as it looks, I'm very impressed. The Kato is also a fantastic cutter....he nailed it on his damascus knives. The shig is going to be a present for my youngest, she can't decide whether she wants to be a tattoo artist (she's really good but, well, I don't know lol) or work in the culinary field. I think a strong artistic streak is pretty much mandatory there, I can make food that the taste is to die for but the plating kind of eludes me. Guess I would be the guy that makes the sauces etc. rather than the plating guy.


YG420 said:


> Awesome pickup smurf!


----------



## Dardeau

Go for the tattoo artist, better hours, pay, and a more civilized atmosphere.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Dardeau said:


> Go for the tattoo artist, better hours, pay, and a more civilized atmosphere.



You're probably right. Her skin art. Although, I gotta say, her macaroons and meringues are inspired...flavors I would have never thought of and perfect shape. I always get a little fatter when she comes to visit.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Awesome Mike Im glad you like it!


----------



## mikedtran

This has been a good day in the "show your newest knife buy" thread and I'm expecting some more exciting knives to come.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> This has been a good day in the "show your newest knife buy" thread and I'm expecting some more exciting knives to come.



How did you know 





Yoshiaki Fujiwara 240mm Gyuto &#33738;&#31452; Kikuryu (jnat polish by Maksim at JNS)
Shigefusa Kitaeji 165mm Nakiri

The Kikuryu is unlike anything I've ever handled, it weights 296g, yet doesn't seem cumbersome but still feels "mighty" in the hand if that makes any sense. Has a nice Macassar ebony handle too. The Damascus is very subtle and can easily be missed unless the light is correct:

















I've included a pic next to my suminagashi Kato which is etched for comparison; you can even see some patina because I actually have used (and LOVE) it. Also have a 20 second video but not sure how to upload easily from mobile :dontknow:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YG420 said:


> Wow! Never seen that kind of design before! Very nice! Thas a watanabe?


That's a konosuke: http://toshoknifearts.com/shop/knives/konosuke-blue-1-black-damascus-270mm-yanagiba-ebony-and-bone

I'll see if I can get a pic of my Watanabe to show what it looks like on the back. It currently has Blue painters tape on it because I'm doing some choil polishing




Godslayer said:


> Tanner did you buy that? Its the only yanagi i have ever seen thats completly blown me away. Its arguably the sexiest one on the planet.


I wish I could justify the $5k price tag. I do agree 100% with your assessment of the knife, would be a prefect display piece, plus with me being a lefty it'd be mint forever lol.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Too late to edit but it looks like I can upload vids with photobucket. Unfortunately the quality turns to crap so you can't really see anything.

Here goes everything
[video]http://s864.photobucket.com/user/tjangula/media/nyfe/EDCAE7E6-58ED-4F72-8F05-EC4C30FF6D02_zps8skxdcii.mp4.html[/video]


----------



## YG420

Wow Tanner you got some HEAT bro! Ive always looked at that Kono on Tosho's website and wonder if he ever sold one lol. Nice score with the kikuryu also! I completely agree with your assessment of the knife both performance wise and on the appearance. I find the kikuryu pretty similar to the workhorse. I wonder what kind of stones Maksim used for that? I have some uchigomori and I just bought some narutaki stones from maksim so maybe I'll try those. I wonder what the differences are between the damascus and kikuryu, like are they made differently, etc? I also love my 210 dammy but its off getting rehandled, still looking for a 240 too haha.


----------



## fujiyama

Those are two impressive knives, Tanner. Nice choices!

What's the height of that Shig petty Smurf? I wonder if the 150mm is that tall. Also, Kato does a sexy damascus.


----------



## daddy yo yo

That Kato with Macassar ebony handle is... :bigeek: Wow, I envy you for that knife, a stunning beauty!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YG420 said:


> Wow Tanner you got some HEAT bro! Ive always looked at that Kono on Tosho's website and wonder if he ever sold one lol. Nice score with the kikuryu also! I completely agree with your assessment of the knife both performance wise and on the appearance. I find the kikuryu pretty similar to the workhorse. I wonder what kind of stones Maksim used for that? I have some uchigomori and I just bought some narutaki stones from maksim so maybe I'll try those. I wonder what the differences are between the damascus and kikuryu, like are they made differently, etc? I also love my 210 dammy but its off getting rehandled, still looking for a 240 too haha.



Glad to hear it's similar to the workhorse, that's next on my want list. I know Tosho used to have a matching konosuke kirtisuke (240 IIRC) which doesn't seem to be online so I presume it sold, man that'd be an awesome showpiece.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

miyabi said:


> Those are two impressive knives, Tanner. Nice choices!
> 
> What's the height of that Shig petty Smurf? I wonder if the 150mm is that tall. Also, Kato does a sexy damascus.



Height is 33mm at the heel. It's a nice little knife.


----------



## fujiyama

Thanks Smurf!

Not a knife, but I think this means I'm in too deep. :lol2: I honestly don't have knives selected for this wood. With time, I'll find a gyuto / petty set that's deserving. My currents don't really need new shoes. It's all part of the master plan..


----------



## Smurfmacaw

That's definitely going to be a nice looking handle.



miyabi said:


> Thanks Smurf!
> 
> Not a knife, but I think this means I'm in too deep. :lol2: I honestly don't have knives selected for this wood. With time, I'll find a gyuto / petty set that's deserving. My currents don't really need new shoes. It's all part of the master plan..


----------



## Anton

miyabi said:


> Thanks Smurf!
> 
> Not a knife, but I think this means I'm in too deep. :lol2: I honestly don't have knives selected for this wood. With time, I'll find a gyuto / petty set that's deserving. My currents don't really need new shoes. It's all part of the master plan..



AH! Well my friend, you are going down a dangerous path... 

Here is about half of what I have, and these are the ones I'll prob never use. A lifetime of knives/handles.


----------



## Badgertooth

Anton said:


> AH! Well my friend, you are going down a dangerous path...
> 
> Here is about half of what I have, and these are the ones I'll prob never use. A lifetime of knives/handles.
> 
> View attachment 31600



What is fifth from the left, spalted pecan? It's amazing.


----------



## CrisAnderson27

miyabi said:


> Thanks Smurf!
> 
> Not a knife, but I think this means I'm in too deep. :lol2: I honestly don't have knives selected for this wood. With time, I'll find a gyuto / petty set that's deserving. My currents don't really need new shoes. It's all part of the master plan..



From Myron yes? Beautiful, beautiful Honduran Rosewood! 

Quick tip...take it straight to the buffer with a loose buff and some tripoli...and you'll get to see about half it's potential beauty .


----------



## mikedtran

I'm getting serious non-buyers remorse from missing the Honduran Rosewood Burl piece I was eyeing from Myron. If someone here just bought that blank with the number 1 on it and might be willing to let it go PM me =(


----------



## Smurfmacaw

what are the ones that are third from left and the one immediately above it? Two tone curly Koa?


----------



## Anton

Badgertooth said:


> What is fifth from the left, spalted pecan? It's amazing.



Hackberry


----------



## Anton

mikedtran said:


> I'm getting serious non-buyers remorse from missing the Honduran Rosewood Burl piece I was eyeing from Myron. If someone here just bought that blank with the number 1 on it and might be willing to let it go PM me =(



I have some presentation grade pieces I bought at a show, not from his batch tho. Let me know if you are interested


----------



## Anton

Smurfmacaw said:


> what are the ones that are third from left and the one immediately above it? Two tone curly Koa?



Basically yes. it's actually Koa that has spalted on one side.


----------



## lifeis11

mikedtran said:


> I'm getting serious non-buyers remorse from missing the Honduran Rosewood Burl piece I was eyeing from Myron. If someone here just bought that blank with the number 1 on it and might be willing to let it go PM me =(



believe i was the lucky buyer of that piece last night, after seeing Cris's video of how awesome it turned out.


----------



## TheDispossessed

I've thrown a lot of criticism at Takeda Hamono on here but I decided to give them another try. 'XL' Mioroshi about 235mm x 43mm I am actually very pleased with this one thus far. The finish is particularly lovely IMO.

Cheers
Matteo


----------



## berko

choil shot please!


----------



## TheDispossessed

This is a thick knife intended for butchery:





4mm at spine above heel, 2mm at the top of the bevels which are about 9mm tall.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Matteo, Would make a decent small brush cutter too ;-)


----------



## mille162

Stopped in Korin this past weekend killing time before Ramen-Lab opened up...it's so dangerous walking in there! Gave myself a budget of $200 to buy something fun, oops, lol!

Suisin Hayate Sakimaru Takobiki. 300mm, Blue #2. What sold me on it was this is the last of 2 left in new stock that Keijiro Doi personally made before retiring in 2013 and handing things over to his son. The blade is gorgeous, pics don't do it justice, now just have to do something about the handle!


----------



## fujiyama

Some very nice pieces Anton! I was going to ask the same question Smurf did. 



mikedtran said:


> I'm getting serious non-buyers remorse from missing the Honduran Rosewood Burl piece I was eyeing from Myron. If someone here just bought that blank with the number 1 on it and might be willing to let it go PM me =(



Check your inbox Mike 

Also, thanks Cris. I didn't get these from Myron but he has some nice pieces!


----------



## mikedtran

miyabi said:


> Some very nice pieces Anton! I was going to ask the same question Smurf did.
> 
> 
> 
> Check your inbox Mike
> 
> Also, thanks Cris. I didn't get these from Myron but he has some nice pieces!



Thanks for the lead, really appreciate it =)


----------



## Casaluz

I just received a package from Tilman Leder with a 255 mm gyuto. I looked at it speechless for 10 minutes. The gyuto is a dream and ABSOLUTELY gorgeous. The details, the fit and finish, the edge, grind and sharpness, the handle and the balance... It's just unbelievably wonderful and truly a work of functional art. The saya is elegant and perfect, and everything together is full of understated class. I feel so lucky. Pictures credit goes to Tilman


----------



## Badgertooth

Casaluz said:


> I just received a package from Tilman Leder with a 255 mm gyuto. I looked at it speechless for 10 minutes. The gyuto is a dream and ABSOLUTELY gorgeous. The details, the fit and finish, the edge, grind and sharpness, the handle and the balance... It's just unbelievably wonderful and truly a work of functional art. The saya is elegant and perfect, and everything together is full of understated class. I feel so lucky. Pictures credit goes to Tilman



Gotta say, that is nice


----------



## F-Flash

Where can one buy / order Tillman knives? Google doesn't tell much..


----------



## guyskr

Casaluz said:


> I just received a package from Tilman Leder with a 255 mm gyuto. I looked at it speechless for 10 minutes. The gyuto is a dream and ABSOLUTELY gorgeous. The details, the fit and finish, the edge, grind and sharpness, the handle and the balance... It's just unbelievably wonderful and truly a work of functional art. The saya is elegant and perfect, and everything together is full of understated class. I feel so lucky. Pictures credit goes to Tilman



That is one amazing knife, and the saya looks great, and more importantly, it looks just right with the knife.


----------



## alterwisser

Casaluz said:


> I just received a package from Tilman Leder with a 255 mm gyuto. I looked at it speechless for 10 minutes. The gyuto is a dream and ABSOLUTELY gorgeous. The details, the fit and finish, the edge, grind and sharpness, the handle and the balance... It's just unbelievably wonderful and truly a work of functional art. The saya is elegant and perfect, and everything together is full of understated class. I feel so lucky. Pictures credit goes to Tilman



I second all you say! I got mine a couple of weeks ago...

What steel did you get? Mine is Niolox


----------



## Casaluz

alterwisser said:


> I second all you say! I got mine a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> What steel did you get? Mine is Niolox



I also chose Niolox and I am very happy with the choice I made. I do not remember seeing yours, did you post pictures? Would love to see them. I have to thank my friend chinacats for guiding me in Tilman's direction and thinking about the design (although chinacats would have chosen carbon steel instead of Niolox) Tilman is absolutely stupendous and truly wonderful to work with. I enthusiastically and unreservedly recommend him and his work.


----------



## alterwisser

Casaluz said:


> I also chose Niolox and I am very happy with the choice I made. I do not remember seeing yours, did you post pictures? Would love to see them. I have to thank my friend chinacats for guiding me in Tilman's direction and thinking about the design (although chinacats would have chosen carbon steel instead of Niolox) Tilman is absolutely stupendous and truly wonderful to work with. I enthusiastically and unreservedly recommend him and his work.


----------



## Casaluz

Gorgeous


----------



## Badgertooth

F-Flash said:


> Where can one buy / order Tillman knives? Google doesn't tell much..



Anybody care to answer Flash's question. Or are we holding our Tilman cards to our chests like our super secret Shig leads?


----------



## chinacats

Badgertooth said:


> Anybody care to answer Flash's question. Or are we holding our Tilman cards to our chests like our super secret Shig leads?



pm sent


----------



## bkultra

Badgertooth said:


> Anybody care to answer Flash's question. Or are we holding our Tilman cards to our chests like our super secret Shig leads?



http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/9671-How-to-order-a-Tillman-rottman-knife


----------



## Casaluz

He already contacted Tilman a few hours ago. If you need it you can ask via PM, as it is not appropriate to post the email publicly (IMO). By the way, do you have super secret Shig leads? :wink:


----------



## bkultra

Casaluz said:


> He already contacted Tilman a few hours ago. If you need it you can ask via PM, as it is not appropriate to post the email publicly (IMO). By the way, do you have super secret Shig leads? :wink:



After 5 years of membership you will be given a secret decoder ring.


----------



## Casaluz

:surrendar: :newhere:


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Casaluz said:


> I just received a package from Tilman Leder with a 255 mm gyuto. I looked at it speechless for 10 minutes. The gyuto is a dream and ABSOLUTELY gorgeous. The details, the fit and finish, the edge, grind and sharpness, the handle and the balance... It's just unbelievably wonderful and truly a work of functional art. The saya is elegant and perfect, and everything together is full of understated class. I feel so lucky. Pictures credit goes to Tilman



Absolutely beautiful Casaluz!!! I feel like I may have just sprung a leak in my PayPal account thx 2 U! :knife:


----------



## Badgertooth

Casaluz said:


> He already contacted Tilman a few hours ago. If you need it you can ask via PM, as it is not appropriate to post the email publicly (IMO). By the way, do you have super secret Shig leads? :wink:



I wish!! Thanks for the info. Just reread my post and it came off snottier than was my intention.


----------



## Casaluz

Smiling, Badgertooth thank you for your last post. Please let me know if you need his email or anything else. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## lobby

Marko parer






Aelb, cocobolo & ebony ferrule


----------



## Godslayer

lobby said:


> Marko parer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aelb, cocobolo & ebony ferrule



That cocobolo is insane. Really nice looking blade you got there. Would make a fine steak knife.


----------



## lifeis11

Got a couple of new toys from Mert last week, but them to work for dinner last night:










and a couple of shots from mert before they showed up stateside:











Gyuto is 52100 with rosewood, K-tip is Blue #2 Honyaki with snakewood


----------



## turbochef422

New to me. Forced patina. 240 ealy gyuto


----------



## turbochef422

More


----------



## Dardeau

I wondered who got that one.


----------



## lobby

turbochef422 said:


> New to me. Forced patina. 240 ealy gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31664



why is the pin sticking out so much?


----------



## turbochef422

The pin isn't sticking out at all and the black circle is part of the wood. It's all flush


----------



## KitchenCommander

Few recent pick ups from the Flea Market.
Village Blacksmith Cleaver
Primble Hickory 10" 
Dexter fork

I like the Primble Hickroy. Identical to the Old Hickory brand. I have an Old Hickory 8" chef knife that looks exactly like this one.
The Cleaver is big, heavy, and awesome. Never had any need for a cleaver like this, but always wanted to own one.
Fork is a project. Needs a new handle and lots of work with some sand paper. Will clean up well.


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice score Maison


----------



## KitchenCommander

Thanks Dave, These are a couple things that caught my eye. The Primble Hickory is interesting to me, as I am not familiar with that line. I'll post photos of the fork once it is restored in my Historical Finds thread.


----------



## Dardeau

Watanabe 210mm suji


----------



## El Pescador

Dardeau said:


> View attachment 31688
> 
> 
> Watanabe 210mm suji



Sooooooo Beautiful. Quite the grab!


----------



## andre s

Dardeau said:


> View attachment 31688
> 
> 
> Watanabe 210mm suji



yeah i like that one a lot


----------



## Dardeau

Low cost, high performance


----------



## alterwisser

Dalman 240 Gyuto, Olive Wood and Reindeer horn handle...59 mm at the heel, crazy thin as usual... AEB-L


----------



## alterwisser

alterwisser said:


> View attachment 31711
> Dalman 240 Gyuto, Olive Wood and Reindeer horn handle...59 mm at the heel, crazy thin as usual... AEB-L



Not sure why the pic quality is so bad...


----------



## alterwisser

is this better?


----------



## fujiyama

Little better;

I love that Dalman, good pick up! I've been on the email list for a while, I don't even remember which website was selling it.


----------



## daveb

Dardeau said:


> Low cost, high performance



Like my last GF. Only different.:whistling:

Don't tell me it's stainless clad.


----------



## Dardeau

We should be so lucky. I etched it with hot vinegar this morning, cut an onion, and it might as well have been with the amount of reactivity I got.


----------



## lifeis11

alterwisser said:


> View attachment 31711
> Dalman 240 Gyuto, Olive Wood and Reindeer horn handle...59 mm at the heel, crazy thin as usual... AEB-L



man, really nice. I think mine is finally ALMOST ready as well :hungry:


----------



## panda

try ferric chloride, it will make wat cladding very stable. i'm gonna do 50/50 f.c./vinegar when my heiji's arrive.


----------



## chinacats

First thing i did with my Watanabe was sand it down and give it a different finish...cured the issue without having to force a patina...extremely stable as it is now.

Meant to add that it looks sweet!


----------



## Dardeau

I just hit it with what I had on hand. It looks pretty damn stable, but if I get drag off the patina I'll sand it down a little and try another finish.


----------



## ash987

miyabi said:


> Little better;
> 
> I love that Dalman, good pick up! I've been on the email list for a while, I don't even remember which website was selling it.



It was Buttermilk Supply. I think Robin has actually gone back to selling them on his own to the US. If you want one, you should contact him directly.


----------



## Badgertooth

ash987 said:


> It was Buttermilk Supply. I think Robin has actually gone back to selling them on his own to the US. If you want one, you should contact him directly.



I think he's supplying cleancuts now


----------



## limpet

Some knives purchased the last six months...

*Dalman*






*Wakui & Tanaka*





*Wakui & Yoshikane*





*Hinoura*


----------



## jacko9

[/URL][/IMG]Latest knife, my Shiro Kamo R2 90mm Petty shown alone and with my 150mm Petty's.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## aboynamedsuita

jacko9 said:


> Latest knife, my Shiro Kamo R2 90mm Petty shown alone and with my 150mm Petty's.
> 
> /Users/Jack/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Masters/2016/05/05/20160505-130749/P1010400.JPG
> 
> /Users/Jack/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Masters/2016/05/05/20160505-130749/P1010403.JPG



Pics not working my friend. I think you'll have to upload to an image hosting site.


----------



## jacko9

tjangula said:


> Pics not working my friend. I think you'll have to upload to an image hosting site.



I got lost in the upload - finally got it ;-)


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Hey Jacko9 that Shiro Kamo R2 is damned pretty! Love the side by side with the 150's thx!


----------



## jacko9

MontezumaBoy said:


> Hey Jacko9 that Shiro Kamo R2 is damned pretty! Love the side by side with the 150's thx!



Thanks - they are a good group of knives to have in the kitchen and all three hold a great edge! The Kamo is R2 powdered metallurgy, the T-F is White #1 and the Konosuke is GS Proprietary Stainless Steel and all of them hold a great sharp edge.


----------



## schanop

Dan's work is looking very nice, even though this is just a basic slab handle and saya. It should be arriving in time as a birthday gift to myself.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

What's hiding under that saya, Schanop?


----------



## schanop

It should be something like this, I hope. irate1:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Wow!

I have been slowly working my way through all of the hundreds of posts in this thread since I took my leave of absence. So many killer knives owned by the members here...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

schanop said:


> It should be something like this, I hope. irate1:



It would certainly explain the sale of the KU chukabocho


----------



## schanop

tjangula said:


> It would certainly explain the sale of the KU chukabocho



You're right on the money :hula:


----------



## j22582536

Just came back from Oosaka with my first honyaki: Kiku-ichimonji 240mm white 2 honyaki gyuto


----------



## schanop

Looking gorgeous!


----------



## Godslayer

j22582536 said:


> Just came back from Oosaka with my first honyaki: Kiku-ichimonji 240mm white 2 honyaki gyuto



That'll do. You know the first thing it has to cut is deer right. I mean that's just being respectful. Really awesome blade though. Looks sick.


----------



## soigne_west

ikazuchi 240 from Jon. probably the best $200 I've spent on a knife.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## preizzo

My first Chinese clever. 
Any idea of the brand? Just got it from a friend who travel back from Hong Kong. &#128512;&#128522;


----------



## fujiyama

Looks like a Chan Chi Kee (CCK). They make various models, check their website out. http://www.chanchikee.com/ 

It might be the 1303 (a smaller vegetable cleaver).


----------



## wellminded1

So it's been a while but here is the last pick up I made. Had it about 2 months and is probably the closest thing to perfection I have ever used. 270 billip Suji.View attachment 31840


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Beautiful ... that combination of the Damascus with the forge finish is stunning. Grind looks (& sounds) fantastic.


----------



## Badgertooth

wellminded1 said:


> So it's been a while but here is the last pick up I made. Had it about 2 months and is probably the closest thing to perfection I have ever used. 270 billip Suji.View attachment 31840



How many of your children did you have to sell to get into his books?


----------



## wellminded1

Badgertooth said:


> How many of your children did you have to sell to get into his books?



only my first born...


----------



## Aphex

Just a couple of recentish additions. 

Marko 250






Heiji 240 semi stainless


----------



## bkultra

Aphex did you refinish the Heiji? Looks more refined than usual


----------



## Aphex

bkultra said:


> Aphex did you refinish the Heiji? Looks more refined than usual



The knife was originally a little too wedgie for me, so I did a little bit of thinning.


----------



## Badgertooth

wellminded1 said:


> only my first born...



Worth it. Looks awesome


----------



## cheflivengood

Rest of the pictures on His instagram....its breath taking


----------



## Godslayer

cheflivengood said:


> View attachment 31865
> 
> 
> Rest of the pictures on His instagram....its breath taking



I saw that. It's an absoulute beast. Little inappropriate but can I ask what it cost? Or a ball park number.


----------



## berko

awesome!


----------



## mikedtran

This is the first time I've seen Mareko do sanmai and damascus sanmai at that. The blade looks unbelievable



cheflivengood said:


> View attachment 31865
> 
> 
> Rest of the pictures on His instagram....its breath taking


----------



## mikedtran

The surprise that showed up on my doorstep -- has anyone else seen a box wrapped like this?


----------



## YG420

mikedtran said:


> The surprise that showed up on my doorstep -- has anyone else seen a box wrapped like this?



Looks fancy! What's in it?? Your lucky you dont have that chick that got caught stealing packages from doorsteps over here in L.A!


----------



## mikedtran

YG420 said:


> Looks fancy! What's in it?? Your lucky you dont have that chick that got caught stealing packages from doorsteps over here in L.A!



I'm going to take some better pictures tomorrow with some real lighting, the current pictures definitely don't do this justice. I will say, I was both surprised by the blade and the things that accompanied the blade. These are one of the surprise knives that I get dropped randomly at my parents house (truly surprises, and some of you guys know the story).

Edit: one more sneak peak*


----------



## YG420

Cool man cant wait to see em!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

New arrival today. 270mm Haburn Kiritsuke in feather damascus, rosewood burl handle and feather mokume accessories. Also has a cocobolo saya with a feather damascus pin.

Looks amazing and I even did some katsuramuki and it cuts as good as it looks. Ian's pictures are way better so I'll post some of them later.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Smurfmacaw said:


> New arrival today. 270mm Haburn Kiritsuke in feather damascus, rosewood burl handle and feather mokume accessories. Also has a cocobolo saya with a feather damascus pin.
> 
> Looks amazing and I even did some katsuramuki and it cuts as good as it looks. Ian's pictures are way better so I'll post some of them later.



Yeah! There it is :doublethumbsup:


----------



## YG420

Smurfmacaw said:


> New arrival today. 270mm Haburn Kiritsuke in feather damascus, rosewood burl handle and feather mokume accessories. Also has a cocobolo saya with a feather damascus pin.
> 
> Looks amazing and I even did some katsuramuki and it cuts as good as it looks. Ian's pictures are way better so I'll post some of them later.



Sick! Is it single beveled?


----------



## preizzo

Wow


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Yes, it's a single bevel.....Total beast of a knife. Couldn't be happier.



YG420 said:


> Sick! Is it single beveled?


----------



## mc2442

That looks awesome!


----------



## mc2442

Cris's new stock line in AEB-L, I have had pretty limited use so far but it is extremely thin and has glided through what I have cut with it so far. Sorry for the quality of the pics...


----------



## Mute-on

mikedtran said:


> The surprise that showed up on my doorstep -- has anyone else seen a box wrapped like this?



I have a few sheets of the same wrapping paper I've kept. It's a pretty common design. A few of the knives I bought in Japan were wrapped in it. 

I don't have a box like that, though


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mc2442 said:


> Cris's new stock line in AEB-L, I have had pretty limited use so far but it is extremely thin and has glided through what I have cut with it so far. Sorry for the quality of the pics...
> View attachment 31892
> View attachment 31891
> View attachment 31893
> View attachment 31894



I really like the Parer, very cute. I could use a sheeps foot Parer at some point I really like the flatness. I suppose I should start looking.


----------



## mc2442

The handles are smaller than normal, but feel very good in the hand. The knob on the chef's knife is perfect for a pinch grip.


----------



## mikedtran

Still not happy with the quality of the picture, but better than under my kitchen lights hahha


----------



## mikedtran

mc2442 said:


> The handles are smaller than normal, but feel very good in the hand. The knob on the chef's knife is perfect for a pinch grip.



Those CJAs look awesome!


----------



## spoiledbroth

Mute-on said:


> I have a few sheets of the same wrapping paper I've kept. It's a pretty common design. A few of the knives I bought in Japan were wrapped in it.
> 
> I don't have a box like that, though



if im not mistaken they are roughly equivalent to family crests...


----------



## cheflivengood

This was a gift, anyone know anything about these? Its a REALLY thick chunk of steel.


----------



## jbl

cheflivengood said:


> This was a gift, anyone know anything about these? Its a REALLY thick chunk of steel.
> View attachment 31928
> View attachment 31927
> View attachment 31926
> View attachment 31924
> View attachment 31925
> View attachment 31929



Takeda?


----------



## chinacats

jbl said:


> Takeda?



The axe company?:biggrin:


----------



## Smurfmacaw

chinacats said:


> The axe company?:biggrin:



Lizzie Borden knife works inc.


----------



## Badgertooth

jbl said:


> Takeda?



*buddum tish*


----------



## Farnorth

Just arrived. Seems solid yet precise. The finish is very shiny and the OOTB edge seems excellent. I think I may upgrade the handle myself and see what I can do with fingerstones to bring out the contrast in the finish after it needs a good sharpen. Time to go pick up a dozen chickens and bust out the vacuum sealer.













Sorry for the iPhone pics.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Farnorth said:


> Just arrived. Seems solid yet precise. The finish is very shiny and the OOTB edge seems excellent. I think I may upgrade the handle myself and see what I can do with fingerstones to bring out the contrast in the finish after it needs a good sharpen. Time to go pick up a dozen chickens and bust out the vacuum sealer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the iPhone pics.



Watanabe kintaro-ame honesuki?


----------



## Farnorth

tjangula said:


> Watanabe kintaro-ame honesuki?



Yup


----------



## brainsausage

Vintage Harrington Cutlery (Dexter) Scimitar. Needs a little thinning but feels better than most any other scimi I've yet to use. The handle is surprisingly comfy. 




Thanks go out to Johhnychance for bringing my attention to this beauty.


----------



## bkultra

Nice looking brisket... And knife.


----------



## mark76

I love that scimitar!


----------



## turbochef422

That's my favorite vintage scimitar I've used. Love it.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Wednesday started just after 3am with a vomiting 5 year old, and a lot of cleaning.

It soon got a whole lot better


----------



## V1P

kevpenbanc said:


> Wednesday started just after 3am with a vomiting 5 year old, and a lot of cleaning.
> 
> It soon got a whole lot better



So jealous of you. [emoji36]


----------



## rami_m

What's that second one. Hamon looks nice.


----------



## Kingkor

rami_m said:


> What's that second one. Hamon looks nice.



Oatley knives


----------



## kevpenbanc

Kingkor said:


> Oatley knives



Yup, uploading more pics.


----------



## kevpenbanc

V1P said:


> So jealous of you. [emoji36]



The vomit really wasn't much fun.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Oatley 256mm Honyaki.
1095 steel, green dyed buckeye handle.


















Choil shot, from James' IG.


----------



## Kingkor

kevpenbanc said:


> Yup, uploading more pics.



Can you upload some pics of the mert too?


----------



## kevpenbanc

Kingkor said:


> Can you upload some pics of the mert too?



Will do.


----------



## kevpenbanc

After the rather unsavory start to the day, by lunchtime I had these:





A Shig 270, on loan from Mert, a Tansu 245 in 52100 and a 256 Oatley Honyaki in 1095.

Some pics of the Tansu.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Really beautiful stuff Kev. I was drooling over that Oatley and Tansu on ig. Please let us know how oatleys knives cut.


----------



## Bfitts

That oatley is gorgeous. I'd be afraid to walk away from my board all day at work.


----------



## TheDispossessed




----------



## kevpenbanc

Cheeks1989 said:


> Really beautiful stuff Kev. I was drooling over that Oatley and Tansu on ig. Please let us know how oatleys knives cut.



Will do


----------



## mikedtran

TheDispossessed said:


>



What size is this guy? =)


----------



## TheDispossessed

mikedtran said:


> What size is this guy? =)


Heel to tip 250 (handle to tip 266) x 51 tall and about 221g


----------



## supersayan3

j22582536 said:


> Just came back from Oosaka with my first honyaki: Kiku-ichimonji 240mm white 2 honyaki gyuto




I love it, I want one too &#128298;


----------



## marc4pt0

Stephan Fowler 227mm (57mm at heel) gyuto in W2







Loving the Tansu knives! 


This knife was purchased through cktg, but Stephan was still finishing it. I've always wanted to try Fowler's work, and for me this size and profile was on point. 

However once I received the knife it had a couple small quirks that I brought to attention. One of which was an extremely thin handle. I addressed this to both Mark and Stephan. 
Stephan asked me to return the knife which I did, along with a piece of wood to cover the handle issue (which I insisted on). Mark said to wait until I got the knife back to see if I liked it then. If not he'd issue a full refund. 
Stephan was super easy to work with as well, and the turn around time was very quick. 
All in all the exchange yielded a fantastic cutter, and showcased excellent customer service from both parties. Color me super pleased.


----------



## mikedtran

The knife looks great! What kind of wood is that?


----------



## DeepCSweede

New 210 ITK came in. Can't say I have had as much fun with a new knife except when I got my first Shig. I have been on a 210 kick lately - Kato, Devin ITK and now a Kitaeji Shig.


----------



## marc4pt0

mikedtran said:


> The knife looks great! What kind of wood is that?



It's been so long ago since I got it. Bought it from Myron at Dream Burls and I believe it's kingwood? I need to post a pic of the other side of the handle. So cool looking.


----------



## daveb

DeepCSweede said:


> New 210 ITK came in. Can't say I have had as much fun with a new knife except when I got my first Shig. I have been on a 210 kick lately - Kato, Devin ITK and now a Kitaeji Shig.



I'm telling myself this means I'm getting closer....


----------



## akirapuff

330 kitaeji. Impulse buy after I couldn't find a shig mioroshi deba..


----------



## alterwisser

Watanabe 180 Pro Nakiri. Not sexy ... YET. This is going to get new shoes from the Handlemeister. Cuts like a dream though. I feel like this will retire all of my other Nakiris. Just cut up some sweet potato (tough test in my book) and there was NO wedging. I didn't have that with any of my recent knife purchases (not going to mention the brands/makers, but they were significantly more expensive then the Watanabe ...).

Rustic look, love that. The handle actually feels really good, but man, Shinichi needs to retire the plastic ferrules, at least for the pro series.


----------



## chinacats

alterwisser said:


> Rustic look, love that. The handle actually feels really good, but man, Shinichi needs to retire the plastic ferrules, at least for the pro series.
> 
> View attachment 31998
> View attachment 31999



I think that's why he calls it the pro series...all about performance...


----------



## alterwisser

chinacats said:


> I think that's why he calls it the pro series...all about performance...



It DOES perform... oh man! I need some produce ... NOW! LOL


----------



## F-Flash

Syousin chiku migaki by kurosaki 210mm, beautiful knife and amazing performer! Bargain for the price. Handle is also beautiful and very comfortable. Might become my favorite knife that's for sure.






Sugimoto cm4030, my first cleaver. Fun knife and good size to learn on. I like the steel very much. Easy to sharpen and pretty good retention, better than expected.


----------



## Iggy

Hi,

200 mm damascus-San-mai Santoku with SC125 from Xerxes-Knives (local maker from germany)... Just beautiful and scary sharp! A really great cutter :knife: Handle from local birch burl, buffalo horn and a spacer made from antique iron from the 15th century.









Comparison with 210 Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Gyuto:


----------



## preizzo

Yesterday was a nice day &#128516; 
Shigefusa kasumi 240 mm gyuto 
Kato workhorse 240 mm gyuto 
I am gonna have fun this weekend &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Badgertooth

Iggy said:


> Hi,
> 
> 200 mm damascus-San-mai Santoku with SC125 from Xerxes-Knives (local maker from germany)... Just beautiful and scary sharp! A really great cutter :knife: Handle from local birch burl, buffalo horn and a spacer made from antique iron from the 15th century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison with 210 Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Gyuto:



That knife looks amazing. If it's holding company with a Denka as a cutter, then it says something


----------



## Iggy

Badgertooth said:


> That knife looks amazing. If it's holding company with a Denka as a cutter, then it says something



I would definately say so, maybe even more Laser-like. Denka has the edge on food release though.


----------



## ryanjams

copped this odc today to play around with refinishing and rehandle with a wa... anyone know what exactly i've got here?


----------



## cheflarge

Possibly Lamson?


----------



## frog13

Got the Tojiro Petty because it was cheap and I wanted to play with White #2 steel. I like that I can make it wicked sharp, even as an amateur. It's fun. The Kohetsu Gyuto, well, was just looking for another gyuto in a different steel, thought I would try this magical HAP 40. Very sharp out of the box, even sharper after some stropping on balsa and leather. Hoping this is an edge holder, we will see.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Gesshin Itetsu Honyaki 270mm. Probably my nicest JKnife. Thanks to great forum member Mark for this jem.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Chicago, beauty. Will you actually use the knife or just adding to the collection?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Mucho Bocho said:


> Chicago, beauty. Will you actually use the knife or just adding to the collection?



Gonna use this one. I've been narrowing down the knifes to ones I'm going to use and keep. Down to six now. 2 honyakis, 2 katos, a Kono and a shig. It's been a great last 3 years buying and trying many knives, but things are winding down or at least that's what I'm telling myself.


----------



## Iggy

The Gesshin Ittetsu is a beaty! Congratulations on that purchase.

Have the Honyaki Suji with ebony handle from that line... still one of my nicest knives. But not using it enough I guess... but the polish and the F&F is spectacular.


----------



## Foucault

Hi, this is my newest Japanese knife, Kawamura Nakiri 165mm
















Hope you like it as much as I do.

Regards

JB


----------



## kevpenbanc

Cheeks1989 said:


> Really beautiful stuff Kev. I was drooling over that Oatley and Tansu on ig. Please let us know how oatleys knives cut.



Hi Sam,

A bit of feedback on the Oatley.

Basically very flat profile, flat grind.

The knife is pretty flat for the last half of the blade, and comes to a rather clunky stop if doing any sort of rocking motion. It actually makes a noise on the cutting board.

Likewise, the grind is flat on both sides of the knife.

I emailed James with these observations, he responded that with the profile he's a push cutter, and with the grinds he was trying to get an element of single bevelness into the blade.
James is into sushi and makes some good looking single bevels.

It is a very good slicer (not as in a suji slicer), goes through tomatoes something awesome, but is somewhat sticky, and not really a rocker.

I think I'll try easing the heel slightly to see if I can make it rock a bit more smoothly.

kev


----------



## mikedtran

kevpenbanc said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> A bit of feedback on the Oatley.
> 
> Basically very flat profile, flat grind.
> 
> The knife is pretty flat for the last half of the blade, and comes to a rather clunky stop if doing any sort of rocking motion. It actually makes a noise on the cutting board.
> 
> Likewise, the grind is flat on both sides of the knife.
> 
> I emailed James with these observations, he responded that with the profile he's a push cutter, and with the grinds he was trying to get an element of single bevelness into the blade.
> James is into sushi and makes some good looking single bevels.
> 
> It is a very good slicer (not as in a suji slicer), goes through tomatoes something awesome, but is somewhat sticky, and not really a rocker.
> 
> I think I'll try easing the heel slightly to see if I can make it rock a bit more smoothly.
> 
> kev



Thanks for the info on the Oatley =)

He makes beautiful knives and hamons, though sounds like some convexity would help with general vegetable prep etc/


----------



## mikedtran

The long searched for Yo-handled Shigefusa (even better with the Tamamoku Cedar handle):





Kitaeji Usuba - this purchase was inspired by my visit to Taro's place Mame in Eugene:


----------



## schanop

Both are beautiful pieces, Mike. Congratulations.


----------



## Godslayer

That yo shig is amazing.


----------



## mikedtran

schanop said:


> Both are beautiful pieces, Mike. Congratulations.



Thanks! I've got one more but totally forgot to take a snap of it the other day. Will probably get around to it on Tuesday =)



Godslayer said:


> That yo shig is amazing.



This one took quite a while to hunt down - after PMing a couple members, I ended up finding the buyer of this blade. I also found the blade had not been used at all since it had last changed hands, so I immediately made a very fair offer to obtain this knife. This is one that is going into the regular rotation and I doubt I will ever sell.


----------



## jimbob

Two blades I really miss! Kitaeji usuba the most beautiful blade I've held, and the yo was a revelation too. Getting back into 210s now, wanna sell?!?


----------



## mikedtran

jimbob said:


> Two blades I really miss! Kitaeji usuba the most beautiful blade I've held, and the yo was a revelation too. Getting back into 210s now, wanna sell?!?



I have to agree, I held Taro's Kitaeji Usuba and I just had to have one. Also Taro's negi where the thinnest most consistent negi I have ever seen and he says only cuts negi with his Kitaeji usuba. Though I'm under no illusion that owning the same knife will give me even a chance at cutting negi like Taro =p

That would be pretty full circle if the yo ended up back in your hands =)


----------



## Badgertooth

mikedtran said:


> The long searched for Yo-handled Shigefusa (even better with the Tamamoku Cedar handle):



How does she cut?


----------



## mikedtran

Badgertooth said:


> How does she cut?



Did a full sharpening before prepping dinner today, though I only cut an onion. Cut the onion fantastically =)

Seems both thinner and more asymmetric than any of the other Shigefusa gyutos I have owned/tried (I think it is up to 5 or 6 now)


----------



## MAS4T0

mikedtran said:


> This one took quite a while to hunt down - after PMing a couple members, I ended up finding the buyer of this blade. I also found the blade had not been used at all since it had last changed hands, so I immediately made a very fair offer to obtain this knife. This is one that is going into the regular rotation and I doubt I will ever sell.



Mike,

That's some serious networking and initiative - would you put so much work into chasing leads for a potential sale as for a potential purchase?

(I know a lot of sales reps who wouldn't - have you ever considered working in sales?)


----------



## mikedtran

A very interesting question - earlier in my career I had not paid much mind to sales/sales roles, though more recently I've come to appreciate both the value and difficulty of sales. This is driven partly from seeing how important sales is to growing a business and partly by my current role transitioning from consulting/analytics to a hybrid consulting and professional services sales role. 

Probably just bored the hell out of most of the forum...hahah



MAS4T0 said:


> Mike,
> 
> That's some serious networking and initiative - would you put so much work into chasing leads for a potential sale as for a potential purchase?
> 
> (I know a lot of sales reps who wouldn't - have you ever considered working in sales?)


----------



## MAS4T0

mikedtran said:


> A very interesting question - earlier in my career I had not paid much mind to sales/sales roles, though more recently I've come to appreciate both the value and difficulty of sales. This is driven partly from seeing how important sales is to growing a business and partly by my current role transitioning from consulting/analytics to a hybrid consulting and professional services sales role.
> 
> Probably just bored the hell out of most of the forum...hahah



Thanks for getting back to me, and I couldn't agree more regarding the importance of sales.

If you ever need a job, let me know!


----------



## Badgertooth

mikedtran said:


> Did a full sharpening before prepping dinner today, though I only cut an onion. Cut the onion fantastically =)
> 
> Seems both thinner and more asymmetric than any of the other Shigefusa gyutos I have owned/tried (I think it is up to 5 or 6 now)



How curious. I wonder if wa shigs are getting beefier as I always had it that the yo shigs were the beefier of the two. We both have wa shigs from the same batch from Takeshi and I am still thinning mine out a session at a time to get it where it needs to be. And I think you had a similar journey with yours, right?


----------



## mikedtran

Badgertooth said:


> How curious. I wonder if wa shigs are getting beefier as I always had it that the yo shigs were the beefier of the two. We both have wa shigs from the same batch from Takeshi and I am still thinning mine out a session at a time to get it where it needs to be. And I think you had a similar journey with yours, right?


*
The gyutos I had included:*
210mm Yo-handle - jimbob would know but I'm guessing 2013-2014
210mm used from the forums believed to be around a 2013
210mm JWW - 2015
240mm Aframes - 2015
240mm unknown source believed to be around 2012-2013

The 2015 versions were a bit heavier (and thicker in the spine) than their wa-handled older counterparts and from my perception also thicker behind the edge. I actually don't mind thinning Shigefusa, I find the cladding is very easy to work with and refinishing it is quite fun =)


----------



## mikedtran

One more addition and my first sujihiki:


----------



## bryan03

outch !


----------



## mikedtran

cassca said:


> outch !



This one came in right before =(

Also have to thank Tanner for helping me with this one.


----------



## bryan03

> This one came in right before =(



and it's not so bad


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> One more addition and my first sujihiki:





mikedtran said:


> This one came in right before =(
> 
> Also have to thank Tanner for helping me with this one.



You're welcome :wink:

Glad that everything worked out, and the knife looks great in person too! The 240 was such a good deal when it came out.


----------



## mikedtran

It has now joined my main rack which holds three knives:

180mm Kato Workhorse Petty
210mm Yo-handle Shigefusa
240mm Shigefusa Sujihiki



tjangula said:


> You're welcome :wink:
> 
> Glad that everything worked out, and the knife looks great in person too! The 240 was such a good deal when it came out.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

The gyuto/petty/sijihiki tripartite is sort of the gold standard in terms of a "set" if you ask me :doublethumbsup:


----------



## MAS4T0

tjangula said:


> The gyuto/petty/sijihiki tripartite is sort of the gold standard in terms of a "set" if you ask me :doublethumbsup:



lus1:


----------



## Zweber12

Interesting how the tip makes the angulation; my 270 has a smoother taper..



mikedtran said:


> One more addition and my first sujihiki:


----------



## mikedtran

tjangula said:


> The gyuto/petty/sijihiki tripartite is sort of the gold standard in terms of a "set" if you ask me :doublethumbsup:





MAS4T0 said:


> lus1:



I wouldn't have any of these without help from the forum. 

Petty - Asteger
Yo-handle - milesonend
Sujihiki - tjangula



Zweber12 said:


> Interesting how the tip makes the angulation; my 270 has a smoother taper..



Yeah it is almost k-tip like. Wonder if it is because it is a shorter blade?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Zweber12 said:


> Interesting how the tip makes the angulation; my 270 has a smoother taper..





mikedtran said:


> Yeah it is almost k-tip like. Wonder if it is because it is a shorter blade?



Spine looks pretty much straight until it drops to the tip, much like Watanabe and Toyama kensaki sujihiki. I'd think it'd make the tip more robust, especially helpful if using a Suji as a main knife since generally thinner than a comparable sized gyuto. Gator has a really good side by side pic comparing the two styles.


----------



## schanop

mikedtran said:


> Yeah it is almost k-tip like. Wonder if it is because it is a shorter blade?



My 270 is like that, however, it is a yo under the second son's, Yoshihide, brand.


----------



## Mute-on

Kaboom


----------



## mikedtran

Mute-on said:


> Kaboom



And this thread is over hahahah

This is one of the pictures that started my Shig fever...


----------



## inzite

schanop said:


> My 270 is like that, however, it is a yo under the second son's, Yoshihide, brand.



o la la...!!


----------



## j22582536

mikedtran said:


> Yeah it is almost k-tip like. Wonder if it is because it is a shorter blade?



Both of my 270 Kasumi and 240 Kitaeji are like k-tip too. 









schanop said:


> My 270 is like that, however, it is a yo under the second son's, Yoshihide, brand.



This is also one of the picture why I am so into Shigs. Schanop, I blame you if I go bankrupt one day loll. :justkidding:


----------



## schanop

j22582536 said:


> This is also one of the picture why I am so into Shigs. Schanop, I blame you if I go bankrupt one day loll. :justkidding:





mikedtran said:


> This is one of the pictures that started my Shig fever...



:clown: I am here to help, gents :wink: Both of you now seem to have similar size of Shig collection to mine, even larger, I think. I just off loaded two to fellow Ozzie Shig collector.


----------



## ynot1985

schanop said:


> :clown: I am here to help, gents :wink: Both of you now seem to have similar size of Shig collection to mine, even larger, I think. I just off loaded two to fellow Ozzie Shig collector.



as someone who has seen your collection first hand the other day, it's amazing to say the least...

you definitely have stuff that are very unique, dare I say Unicorn level..


----------



## aboynamedsuita

The single bevel KU stuff and the KU chukabocho are definitely one of a kind


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

ynot1985 said:


> as someone who has seen your collection first hand the other day, it's amazing to say the least...
> 
> you definitely have stuff that are very unique, dare I say Unicorn level..



I'm formally requesting a knife gallery thread from Schanop.


----------



## j22582536

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I'm formally requesting a knife gallery thread from Schanop.



lus1:


----------



## mikedtran

If anyone is looking for a single bevel KU petty I believe I have a lead on both a standard version in 180mm and a "sanjo made" version in 150mm.


----------



## mikedtran

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I'm formally requesting a knife gallery thread from Schanop.





j22582536 said:


> lus1:



lus1:


----------



## ynot1985

mikedtran said:


> If anyone is looking for a single bevel KU petty I believe I have a lead on both a standard version in 180mm and a "sanjo made" version in 150mm.



single bevel 180KU petty.. where?

I can get it to go with my 150 and 210 ones..hehe


----------



## j22582536

mikedtran said:


> If anyone is looking for a single bevel KU petty I believe I have a lead on both a standard version in 180mm and a "sanjo made" version in 150mm.



I think I know which sites you're talking about, too bad I'm not so much into kurouchi.


----------



## mikedtran

ynot1985 said:


> single bevel 180KU petty.. where?
> 
> I can get it to go with my 150 and 210 ones..hehe



Sent you a PM =)


----------



## Zweber12

Goes to show you miss the best conversations while sleeping!


----------



## ynot1985

Picked this one off Mert a few weeks back 235mm gyuto with walrus ivory, mammoth tooth and ancient bog wood handle.. amazing cutter


----------



## schanop

Nice work from Mert.



ynot1985 said:


> Picked this one off Mert a few weeks back 235mm gyuto with walrus ivory, mammoth tooth and ancient bog wood handle.. amazing cutter


----------



## DamageInc

I've been on a little bit of a spending spree as of late....






Extra hardness O1 185mm Mighty Mono from Mr. Catcheside. Handle is spalted Finnish beech with orange dye stabilization, buffalo ferrule, faux ivory spacer.


----------



## F-Flash

Nice looking Catcheside! And good length also! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Cheeks1989

Mert Tansu San mai gyuto 260 and honyaki petty. The handle is musk ox ferrule and end cap , brown mallee burl , copper and walrus Ivory spacers. I am really excited to get these in.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Whoa cheeks! Seriously where does mert find all this time? Cheffing and forging !


----------



## mikedtran

Loving the Mert and Catcheside stuff!


----------



## bonestter

Have you seen the entry fee (Catcher...)?


----------



## Smurfmacaw

bonestter said:


> Have you seen the entry fee (Catcher...)?



Yeah, I'm waiting for the GBP to go in the crapper before I run chase any more of Will's work....c'mon Brexit!


----------



## spoiledbroth

Smurfmacaw said:


> Yeah, I'm waiting for the GBP to go in the crapper before I run chase any more of Will's work....c'mon Brexit!



:bigeek: pot, kettle :razz:


----------



## Mute-on

DamageInc said:


> I've been on a little bit of a spending spree as of late....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra hardness O1 185mm Mighty Mono from Mr. Catcheside. Handle is spalted Finnish beech with orange dye stabilization, buffalo ferrule, faux ivory spacer.



You are going to love using this! Great choice.


----------



## kevpenbanc

4 inch Parer from Aidan at Cut Throat Australia.










That's it, for now, nothing else on order.


----------



## DamageInc

Mute-on said:


> You are going to love using this! Great choice.



I can already tell. Used it to make coleslaw yesterday. It's a fantastic knife.


----------



## malexthekid

kevpenbanc said:


> 4 inch Parer from Aidan at Cut Throat Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, for now, nothing else on order.



Would love to hear your thoughts on his work once you have had some time to play


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Kev, Interesting shape, very ergonomic? Looks like it could benefit from a little thinning. The primary bevel has some pretty robust shoulders which will certainly cause hesitation and drag. The finished should be easy to restore though. Looks to be somewhere between 400 and 800 grit paper. Be sure to start each stroke at the handle and pull the length of the knife in one direction only. This will return the scratched finish quickly. Thanks for showing.


----------



## kevpenbanc

malexthekid said:


> Would love to hear your thoughts on his work once you have had some time to play



The f&f is as good as I've seen. 
Perfectly smooth between the handle and the blade.



Mucho Bocho said:


> Kev, Interesting shape, very ergonomic? Looks like it could benefit from a little thinning. The primary bevel has some pretty robust shoulders which will certainly cause hesitation and drag. The finished should be easy to restore though. Looks to be somewhere between 400 and 800 grit paper. Be sure to start each stroke at the handle and pull the length of the knife in one direction only. This will return the scratched finish quickly. Thanks for showing.



Seems to work, myself and my wife have no issue with the shape.
It certainly stands out on the mag rack.

There has been no issue with it cutting so far, but I have had a look at the bevels.
Tried to get a choil shot, but it's too fiddly.
It's reasonably thin, but I'll probably have a play when I get round to sharpening it.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

spoiledbroth said:


> :bigeek: pot, kettle :razz:


Yah, I've been feeling sorry for my Canadian friends...not only a weak Loonie but you have a very voracious tax man to boot.


----------



## mikedtran

That is a very interesting looking Shig - is it a Masayuki or a Yosihide?

Also looks like it may have been reground by someone as there is a huge primary bevel/shinogi? Shigs even the Masayukis / Yosihides should still have a S-grind/hollow though Chanop probably can speak better to this than myself.



kevpenbanc said:


> After the rather unsavory start to the day, by lunchtime I had these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Shig 270, on loan from Mert, a Tansu 245 in 52100 and a 256 Oatley Honyaki in 1095.


----------



## kevpenbanc

mikedtran said:


> That is a very interesting looking Shig - is it a Masayuki or a Yosihide?
> 
> Also looks like it may have been reground by someone as there is a huge primary bevel/shinogi? Shigs even the Masayukis / Yosihides should still have a S-grind/hollow though Chanop probably can speak better to this than myself.



It was a yoshihide.
You'd have to ask Mert as to what's been done to it.
I had it for a week or so and then passed it onto Chadd.


----------



## Artichoke

Watanabe 180 kurouchi nakkiri.

I was super impressed with his customer service - the shipping was super fast. It was five days from when it shipped until I received it in central Oregon.


----------



## Badgertooth

Artichoke said:


> Watanabe 180 kurouchi nakkiri.
> 
> I was super impressed with his customer service - the shipping was super fast. It was five days from when it shipped until I received it in central Oregon.



This is the Nakiri that gets a tonne of love round these parts. And yes, Shinichi is a gent


----------



## malexthekid

kevpenbanc said:


> The f&f is as good as I've seen.
> Perfectly smooth between the handle and the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to work, myself and my wife have no issue with the shape.
> It certainly stands out on the mag rack.
> 
> There has been no issue with it cutting so far, but I have had a look at the bevels.
> Tried to get a choil shot, but it's too fiddly.
> It's reasonably thin, but I'll probably have a play when I get round to sharpening it.



Cool. I have always liked the look of his work but wasn't sure what they were like.


----------



## kevpenbanc

malexthekid said:


> Cool. I have always liked the look of his work but wasn't sure what they were like.


 
I must admit that I like the look of his 9.5 inch 'sabatier', but been a bit curious about the grind. Hopefully will get to check it out at the Sydney show.


----------



## alterwisser

Artichoke said:


> Watanabe 180 kurouchi nakkiri.
> 
> I was super impressed with his customer service - the shipping was super fast. It was five days from when it shipped until I received it in central Oregon.



3 days for me to NJ. And yes, he's fantastic. And yes, this is probably one of the, if not THE Nakiri to get. Only the plastic ferrule is a downer


----------



## aboynamedsuita

alterwisser said:


> 3 days for me to NJ. And yes, he's fantastic. And yes, this is probably one of the, if not THE Nakiri to get. Only the plastic ferrule is a downer



Is that the knife you're getting the Stefan handle for?


----------



## alterwisser

tjangula said:


> Is that the knife you're getting the Stefan handle for?



Yep


----------



## chefcomesback

mikedtran said:


> That is a very interesting looking Shig - is it a Masayuki or a Yosihide?
> 
> Also looks like it may have been reground by someone as there is a huge primary bevel/shinogi? Shigs even the Masayukis / Yosihides should still have a S-grind/hollow though Chanop probably can speak better to this than myself.



Reground ? No , it has a big primary bevel and due to the way the previous owner stored it there is a line of rust/stain , I will be cleaning it up and put back up for sale . It is yoshihide, doesn't have the s grind


----------



## Kookaburra

alterwisser said:


> 3 days for me to NJ. And yes, he's fantastic. And yes, this is probably one of the, if not THE Nakiri to get. Only the plastic ferrule is a downer



I just got a Watanabe 270 white steel Yanagiba. Ordered last Friday, arrived yesterday(Tuesday) in Perth Australia. Photos to come.


----------



## Artichoke

alterwisser said:


> 3 days for me to NJ. And yes, he's fantastic. And yes, this is probably one of the, if not THE Nakiri to get. Only the plastic ferrule is a downer



It probably would only have been four days but there was a weekend and the Memorial Day holiday + plus I'm in a fairly rural area.


----------



## alterwisser

Artichoke said:


> It probably would only have been four days but there was a weekend and the Memorial Day holiday + plus I'm in a fairly rural area.



Yeah, probably huge difference. I also get one day Amazon shipping here. I'm basically in NYC. Although no New Yorker would EVER agree with that LOL...


----------



## easy13

2 New ones in yesterday


Kochi 210 Petty, haven't seen much mentioned bout these. Stiffer, sturdier than the Suisin Honyakis and similar 210s which I find too puny for the line. Superior finish and sexiness compared to the bulkier line warrior Itinomonn 210 suji which I would still prefer on a tight/hectic station. Haven't had a chance to hammer this one yet but really pleased with it so far




Gonna keep it short, there is already plenty of Shig talk on here. Picked this 165 KU Santoku up because I never tried the KU line and it may be the only one I actually like & keep. Solid profile & grind, but really like the weight on this one for its size, feels strong as hell for a santoku, was murdering some light veg prep with it today. Would never drop $500+ again on the other ones but in the low $200s Im not mad at these


----------



## TheDispossessed

easy13 said:


> Gonna keep it short, there is already plenty of Shig talk on here. Picked this 165 KU Santoku up because I never tried the KU line and it may be the only one I actually like & keep. Solid profile & grind, but really like the weight on this one for its size, feels strong as hell for a santoku, was murdering some light veg prep with it today. Would never drop $500+ again on the other ones but in the low $200s Im not mad at these



I had one of the same, it was the single stiffest knife I've ever had, it was like a damn rock.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Nice pick up easy.


----------



## patraleigh

Yoshiaki Fujiwara 300mm Yanagiba &#33738;&#31452; from Maksim no time to test at the fieldwork yet due to got offered new job.


----------



## kostantinos

Damn thats sexy for Yanagi . I wonder how it cuts .

easy13 i would love to hear some feedback on the Kochi 210mm . I have a 210mm Kagekiyo white 2 pretty nice slicer but i been hearing some great feedback on the kochi and wondering how it behaves with cooked proteins.


----------



## brainsausage

That **** is Kubrickian. Nice shot.


----------



## brianh

Really liking my Itinomonn 270 suji from Maksim. Suits my basic suji needs perfectly. The handle-installation meister just put on an Anton handle.





View attachment suji5.jpg


----------



## mikedtran

patraleigh said:


> Yoshiaki Fujiwara 300mm Yanagiba &#33738;&#31452; from Maksim no time to test at the fieldwork yet due to got offered new job.



Beautiful blade! Would also love to hear how it cuts.


----------



## Rule556

Just picked up this Kumagoro santoku from EE... I'm a kitchen knife newbie, but this knife just works. Balance is perfect, right on the pinch point, and it's light enough I can choke up on it quite easily for delicate work. I'm hooked. Terrified of sharpening it for the first time on my water stones though. [emoji6]

Cheers,
Chris

https://instagram.com/p/BGN5f6PkrkS/


----------



## miccro

my last knife buy - about 6months ago- re handled by Mikey of Honu Mana Wa Handles


----------



## Hianyiaw

Beautiful mirror polished honyaki there


----------



## aboynamedsuita

miccro said:


> my last knife buy - about 6months ago- re handled by Mikey of Honu Mana Wa Handles



Blade and handle are gorgeous! I currently have six handles in progress with Mikey and am looking forward to them once completed; I already have one in koa, muskox and copper and like it a lot. Could you enlighten as to the blade?

PS - can't wait to see your new Hattori KD once it arrives


----------



## miccro

Thanks, - its a Konosuke 240 Honyaki in white#2 i actually bought off the forum over a year ago ( time flies!) dont have the measurements to hand - can measure up if you would like, its been around the world being re-handled and not seen use by me yet - its a thing of beauty but cant wait to put it to use. 

The KD im also really excited about - never expected to own one - that too will be enjoyed, used and looked after!

mike


----------



## aboynamedsuita

miccro said:


> Thanks, - its a Konosuke 240 Honyaki Gyuto i actually bought off the forum over a year ago ( time flies!) dont have the measurements to hand - can measure up if you would like, its been around the world being re-handled and not seen use by me yet - its a thing of beauty but cant wait to put it to use.
> 
> The KD im also really excited about - never expected to own one - that too will be enjoyed, used and looked after!
> 
> mike



Thanks, you don't have to measure for my sake, I was just curious about the general info. I was going to guess konosuke but am not very familiar with them so didn't recognize the kanji


----------



## bkultra

Konosuke typically run short (230ish), but I'm not sure if that holds true with their honyaki(s).


----------



## patraleigh

brainsausage said:


> View attachment 32158
> 
> 
> That **** is Kubrickian. Nice shot.




thank you ! brainsausage :biggrin:



mikedtran said:


> Beautiful blade! Would also love to hear how it cuts.



thank you ! mikedtran :biggrin:

it's amazing cuts,sweet sharped, I don't know how to say. it's like filling of crispy and smooth at the same time.
maybe from the knife grain. 

This knife i use for cut fishes behind sushi bar only. 

compared to shig yanakiba 300 mm kitaeji MOS. 

In My Opinion, over all about 40% way better than shig 300 MOS 
but 
The weight is a little bit lighter than shig. by the way, just couple days I hands-on.

when I got any chance I will do full review and comparison on both knives + Toyama Noborikoi kiritsuke 270 mm.

This bad boy I want to call " Work Horse behind Sushi bar " if Maksim don't mind :justkidding:
because : this bad boy can do everything well done in one knife 

same thing as

Mioroshi deba in Japanese kitchen. 





kostantinos said:


> Damn thats sexy for Yanagi . I wonder how it cuts .
> 
> thank you kostantinos !:biggrin:


----------



## YG420

Very nice kono right there! I have the blue2 and wish it was all mirror polished like yours.


miccro said:


> my last knife buy - about 6months ago- re handled by Mikey of Honu Mana Wa Handles


----------



## YG420

Sick! Wana trade for a kasumi version? Lol


patraleigh said:


> Yoshiaki Fujiwara 300mm Yanagiba &#33738;&#31452; from Maksim no time to test at the fieldwork yet due to got offered new job.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YG420 said:


> Sick! Wana trade for a kasumi version? Lol



It would compliment your *TWO* Kikuryu gyutos lol

Oh, and the little Kasumi Parer you got today too


----------



## YG420

tjangula said:


> It would compliment your *TWO* Kikuryu gyutos lol
> 
> Oh, and the little Kasumi Parer you got today too



Dont judge me haha! 

I admit Ive been hoarding a bit lately, but I couldnt let that parer pass me by!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YG420 said:


> Dont judge me haha!
> 
> I admit Ive been hoarding a bit lately, but I couldnt let that parer pass me by!



All good bro, I just can't believe I missed the Kikuryu by such a short timeframe. Probably for the better actually as I have a ton of custom work coming up shortly


----------



## YG420

tjangula said:


> All good bro, I just can't believe I missed the Kikuryu by such a short timeframe. Probably for the better actually as I have a ton of custom work coming up shortly



Yea Im sure another opportunity will pop up unexpectedly before you know it. I think about a week after I got the first kikuryu, Maksim had one available and I was on the product page pretty quick, but passed on it since I just bought one. 

On another note, I need to step up my rehandle game soon!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YG420 said:


> Yea Im sure another opportunity will pop up unexpectedly before you know it. I think about a week after I got the first kikuryu, Maksim had one available and I was on the product page pretty quick, but passed on it since I just bought one.
> 
> On another note, I need to step up my rehandle game soon!



That's the Kikuryu I got initially with the jnat Polish. I was sitting in my office, got the email and BAM made my move lol. I sold it because I have all the custom stuff (rehandles, etc) coming up and also got the Kurouchi Kato, so I'd be digging myself a hole if I got the recent one, but it'd be worth it :knife: :viking:


----------



## YG420

tjangula said:


> That's the Kikuryu I got initially with the jnat Polish. I was sitting in my office, got the email and BAM made my move lol. I sold it because I have all the custom stuff (rehandles, etc) coming up and also got the Kurouchi Kato, so I'd be digging myself a hole if I got the recent one, but it'd be worth it :knife: :viking:



That hole gets very deep as you know my friend lol


----------



## mikedtran

YG420 said:


> That hole gets very deep as you know my friend lol



I've heard rumors of someone who might have 30+ Katos...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YG420 said:


> That hole gets very deep as you know my friend lol


Well if you have a last minute change of mind when it arrives :angel2:, I would gladly buy it from you . You can even keep the fancy box for the one you have lol




mikedtran said:


> I've heard rumors of someone who might have 30+ Katos...


This is something I would like to see, I wonder if it's the same person who owns the honyaki tamahagane Yanagi and/or those other three killer single bevels.


----------



## YG420

mikedtran said:


> I've heard rumors of someone who might have 30+ Katos...



Hunt him down!


----------



## YG420

Ill keep you in mind bro, and the same goes for your ku kato if you ever get that itch lol


tjangula said:


> Well if you have a last minute change of mind when it arrives :angel2:, I would gladly buy it from you . You can even keep the fancy box for the one you have lol
> 
> 
> 
> This is something I would like to see, I wonder if it's the same person who owns the honyaki tamahagane Yanagi and/or those other three killer single bevels.


----------



## schanop

It's been quite a bit hectic on my side. This baby arrived a few weeks back but I haven't got time to take some decent pictures. At least I have managed to take some good Samsung photos today.

This kitaeji chukka is 210x95, 510g. Basically it is medium weight slicer, aka a short #7 or Sugimoto #2. Most of the weight is in the tang/handle. It has a long taper all the way from the butt to the tip. With this chukka in the house, I think I can close my book for Shigefusa double bevel family which consists of a petty, a gyuto, a santoku, a suji, and this chuka.


----------



## mc2442

Is that a unicorn? First one I remember seeing.


----------



## mikedtran

HOLY FREAKING MOLY!!!!


----------



## brainsausage

mc2442 said:


> Is that a unicorn? First one I remember seeing.



There's other Shig chukas out there. IMO- The unicorn would be a KU chuka. 

Yes. I've put the challenge down to all you high rollers. Make a damn KU chuka happen. Please.

Kitaeji is booooooring at this point


----------



## mikedtran

brainsausage said:


> There's other Shig chukas out there. IMO- The unicorn would be a be KU chuka.
> 
> Yes. I've put the challenge down to all you high rollers. Make a damn KU chuka happen. Please.



Putting a challenge out there - I believe with enough time I could get a Kasumi or a Kitaeji...will have to inquire about that KU. =p


----------



## brainsausage

mikedtran said:


> Putting a challenge out there - I believe with enough time I could get a Kasumi or a Kitaeji...will have to inquire about that KU. =p



See my edit.


----------



## Godslayer

Isn't the KU chucka significantly less $$$ I know I saw one get sold for $700-$900 I presume a kiteji would be 1300-$1500. Now a yo kiteji chuka that would be where the money is, I'm guessing that would be a 2k blade.


----------



## YG420

very nice scanop!


----------



## brainsausage

Godslayer said:


> Isn't the KU chucka significantly less $$$ I know I saw one get sold for $700-$900 I presume a kiteji would be 1300-$1500. Now a yo kiteji chuka that would be where the money is, I'm guessing that would be a 2k blade.



I've only seen the one. And I still think I was robbed due to an Aussie Shig conspiracy...


----------



## ynot1985

Godslayer said:


> Isn't the KU chucka significantly less $$$ I know I saw one get sold for $700-$900 I presume a kiteji would be 1300-$1500. Now a yo kiteji chuka that would be where the money is, I'm guessing that would be a 2k blade.



I can so see Mike jumping all over that idea!!!


----------



## mikedtran

Chanop actually owned it and only sold it because he got the Kitaeji - he sold it to a low key Shig-a-holic ynot =)







https://www.instagram.com/p/BE3J8W9gUWBkyfPB-VVkN7Dx25f_0kr-2f_ugk0/?taken-by=ynot1985



brainsausage said:


> A KU Shig chuka? Pics or it didn't happen. And the unicorn aspect would be all these peeps b****in about the reactivity. I guess that would make a KU Shig Gyuto pretty damn Unicornesque as well.


----------



## mikedtran

Hhahaha no yo Chukas for me. I think I'd go with the same handle layout Chanop got =)



ynot1985 said:


> I can so see Mike jumping all over that idea!!!


----------



## rami_m

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showpost.php?p=342985


----------



## brainsausage

mikedtran said:


> Chanop actually owned it and only sold it because he got the Kitaeji - he sold it to a low key Shig-a-holic ynot =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BE3J8W9gUWBkyfPB-VVkN7Dx25f_0kr-2f_ugk0/?taken-by=ynot1985



I had to edit my post due to alcohol consumption and temporary memory loss.


----------



## brainsausage

I'm still a bit ripe about missing out on that damn thing.


----------



## mikedtran

Aren't we all! The saya and stand that came with it were pretty awesome.



brainsausage said:


> I'm still a bit ripe about missing out on that damn thing.


----------



## brainsausage

mikedtran said:


> Aren't we all! The saya and stand that came with it were pretty awesome.



Yep. I still lay awake at night and think if only I'd been a few minutes quicker to post. Or Australian. 

*SHIG AUSSIE CONSPIRACY IS REAL*


----------



## Godslayer

Is a shig really a shig if it isn't in Australia? Its like scotch that's never been to scotland.


----------



## brainsausage

Godslayer said:


> Is a shig really a shig if it isn't in Australia? Its like scotch that's never been to scotland.



Not sure that's the best metric in this instance

https://dekanta.com/store/yamazaki-...gWvBDaUQorullIrX-uBcP7_proGOtZk-LkaAsjs8P8HAQ


----------



## schanop

Thank to the low-key ynot, a new care taker of two of my KU shigs, who helped me fund this Chuka. It is also great he is only a few minutes away from me.


----------



## brainsausage

schanop said:


> Thank to the low-key ynot, a new care taker of two of my KU shigs, who helped me fund this Chuka. It is also great he is only a few minutes away from me.



Stop rubbing it in dammit!


----------



## YG420

brainsausage said:


> Stop rubbing it in dammit!



I heard this in Moe Sizlacks voice lol


----------



## brainsausage

YG420 said:


> I heard this in Moe Sizlacks voice lol



As you should


----------



## mikedtran

schanop said:


> Thank to the low-key ynot, a new care taker of two of my KU shigs, who helped me fund this Chuka. It is also great he is only a few minutes away from me.



What was the other KU?


----------



## ynot1985

mikedtran said:


> What was the other KU?



a 150mm single bevel petty..

I'm waiting for Chanop to sell me his single bevel KU santoku


----------



## schanop

mikedtran said:


> What was the other KU?



Single bevel 150mm fish knife/petty that he posted with his new 210 KU yanagiba. Lots of cloud on that one.


----------



## mikedtran

Wait the single bevel KU santoku is a real thing? :bigeek:


----------



## schanop

brainsausage said:


> There's other Shig chukas out there. IMO- The unicorn would be a KU chuka.
> 
> Yes. I've put the challenge down to all you high rollers. Make a damn KU chuka happen. Please.
> 
> Kitaeji is booooooring at this point



The other kitaeji chuka should show up soon. It was with Dan for rehandling last week, AFAIK.


----------



## schanop

mikedtran said:


> Wait the single bevel KU santoku is a real thing? :bigeek:



There are two others from that lot of NOS's.


----------



## ynot1985

mikedtran said:


> Wait the single bevel KU santoku is a real thing? :bigeek:



very much so.. I saw it with my very own eyes...

mute-on has the KU gyuto and Chanop has the single bevel Ku santoku.. At least I know the knives I need for my collection are within this country


----------



## YG420

Arent the ones listed on jww single bevel?


----------



## brainsausage

mikedtran said:


> Wait the single bevel KU santoku is a real thing? :bigeek:



You're late to the game my friend I still want a damn KU Gyuto based solely on the fact that there's a 190 (or 210 maybe?) floating around out there. That I know of. So who knows how many are out there that I don't know of?


----------



## j22582536

I'm still requesting a gallery thread from Schanop!!


----------



## brainsausage

schanop said:


> The other kitaeji chuka should show up soon. It was with Dan for rehandling last week, AFAIK.



Well- I'm sure Dan is getting pretty tired of that routine...


----------



## mikedtran

j22582536 said:


> I'm still requesting a gallery thread from Schanop!!



lus1:


----------



## Mute-on

brainsausage said:


> Yep. I still lay awake at night and think if only I'd been a few minutes quicker to post. Or Australian.
> 
> *SHIG AUSSIE CONSPIRACY IS REAL*



Shhhhhhhhhh!!! Not so loud. We can't have everyone knowing ...


----------



## Von blewitt

Godslayer said:


> Isn't the KU chucka significantly less $$$ I know I saw one get sold for $700-$900 I presume a kiteji would be 1300-$1500. Now a yo kiteji chuka that would be where the money is, I'm guessing that would be a 2k blade.


I tried to order an integral Kitaeji Chuka, no luck only slab scales or Wa


----------



## rami_m

Von blewitt said:


> I tried to order an integral Kitaeji Chuka, no luck only slab scales or Wa



You think the order will go through?


----------



## Godslayer

Von blewitt said:


> I tried to order an integral Kitaeji Chuka, no luck only slab scales or Wa



Thats what makes it a unicorn. Does it exist, did he ever make one, if he did who has it, when was it made, which person at shig made it, etc. Unicorns may exist if we know they exist it's no longer a unicorn.


----------



## Von blewitt

rami_m said:


> You think the order will go through?


 one day


----------



## aboynamedsuita

brainsausage said:


> I'm still a bit ripe about missing out on that damn thing.





brainsausage said:


> Yep. I still lay awake at night and think if only I'd been a few minutes quicker to post. Or Australian.
> 
> *SHIG AUSSIE CONSPIRACY IS REAL*



Don't feel bad, I missed out on a Kato by <2 min


----------



## ynot1985

tjangula said:


> Don't feel bad, I missed out on a Kato by <2 min



Which one?

I guess I was lucky...only time I buy things on BST are all from oz sellers


----------



## jimbob

Tell me about it. Was on my ph when email came in, had yanagiba in cart then stalled to get cc out of car, boom gone!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

ynot1985 said:


> Which one?
> 
> I guess I was lucky...only time I buy things on BST are all from oz sellers



There was a Kikuru on BST, I suppose oz to oz is good for the time zones. All the good stuff seems to come out in the middle of the night


----------



## ynot1985

I thought you have one of those already? 

Talk to mike, he has hookups everywhere


----------



## YG420

My ears r ringing lol


----------



## Benuser

http://postimg.org/image/5ay6y41kh/

A few oldies after some cleaning up.


----------



## krx927

Benuser said:


> http://postimg.org/image/5ay6y41kh/
> 
> A few oldies after some cleaning up.



Was not sure what I like better on the site with the image, the knives or the chicks


----------



## Benuser

The two Sheffields are from Son, quite sure he loves the ladies as well.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

ynot1985 said:


> I thought you have one of those already?
> 
> Talk to mike, he has hookups everywhere


I sold it and kinda had seller's remorse





YG420 said:


> My ears r ringing lol


watch for an email ;-)


----------



## drewrosenberg23

Yoshikazu Ikeda Suminigashi 270mm Yanagi #1 Aogami Ebony
having issues posting pics 
its beautiful thou!


----------



## mikedtran

drewrosenberg23 said:


> Yoshikazu Ikeda Suminigashi 270mm Yanagi #1 Aogami Ebony
> having issues posting pics
> its beautiful thou!



Did you get it from bernal? You should upload the picture to imgur and link it =)


----------



## cyp450

Picked up this Aritsugu Nakiri on my recent trip to Japan. 95% of the knives they sold were single edge


----------



## MAS4T0

cyp450 said:


> 95% of the knives they sold were single edge



I'd hope that they all were! irate1:


----------



## drewrosenberg23

mikedtran said:


> Did you get it from bernal? You should upload the picture to imgur and link it =)


----------



## mikedtran

Nice looking blade drew, loved to see what else you got in the collection =)


----------



## mikedtran

Quick picture with terrible lighting because I'm really excited about this blade.

Yosihide Yo-handle 150mm petty arrived today - thought it was fitting gyuto (father) with petty (son).


----------



## brainsausage

mikedtran said:


> Quick picture with terrible lighting because I'm really excited about this blade.
> 
> Yosihide Yo-handle 150mm petty arrived today - thought it was fitting gyuto (father) with petty (son).



That petty made me realize that the hype surrounding their western handles was anything but. One of the comfiest knives in hand I've yet to experience. I'm glad it reached you safe and sound.


----------



## mikedtran

I'm with you on that - the handle on that thing is AMAZING, it both looks great and feels awesome. The picture definitely doesn't catch the grain of the wood.



brainsausage said:


> That petty made me realize that the hype surrounding their western handles was anything but. One of the comfiest knives in hand I've yet to experience. I'm glad it reached you safe and sound.


----------



## schanop

That yo petty is looking good, Mike. Congratulations. I use mine all the time.



mikedtran said:


> Quick picture with terrible lighting because I'm really excited about this blade.
> 
> Yosihide Yo-handle 150mm petty arrived today - thought it was fitting gyuto (father) with petty (son).


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

mikedtran said:


> I'm with you on that - the handle on that thing is AMAZING, it both looks great and feels awesome. The picture definitely doesn't catch the grain of the wood.



What's the wood? Simple and elegant, whatever it is.

Nice score.


----------



## mikedtran

Ironwood, here is a better picture where you can really see the grain from Lucretia the original owner (I'm the third owner)








Johnny.B.Good said:


> What's the wood? Simple and elegant, whatever it is.
> 
> Nice score.


----------



## Godslayer

I dont normally like dark ironwood, but that blade is pure class. If it ever needs a fourth owner we can talk


----------



## j22582536

mikedtran said:


> Ironwood, here is a better picture where you can really see the grain from Lucretia the original owner (I'm the third owner)



That's a very sexy handle you got there!


Speaking of dark wood handle, I also have one coming in a week or two which I'm very excited for.


----------



## mikedtran

I have to say it is one of the nicest pieces of wood I have ever seen in person and I have a bunch of really nice Honduran Rosewood Burl sitting around =)



Godslayer said:


> I dont normally like dark ironwood, but that blade is pure class. If it ever needs a fourth owner we can talk



Thanks J - looks like you have the matching brother to Chanop's! 

Is that ringed gidgee?



j22582536 said:


> That's a very sexy handle you got there!
> 
> 
> Speaking of dark wood handle, I also have one coming in a week or two which I'm very excited for.


----------



## j22582536

mikedtran said:


> Thanks J - looks like you have the matching brother to Chanop's!
> 
> Is that ringed gidgee?



good eye, the handle is ringed gidgee and saya is birch wood.


----------



## brainsausage

If that Yoshi had only had a bit higher/aggressive tip, I'd never have let it go. I only use petties for butchery, and the Yoshihide was a bit too wide at the tip to execute good piercing cuts. I thought about having somebody more qualified than I to change it up. But it felt sacrilegious somehow to have it thoroughly reprofiled. I might have to borrow it back from you at some point Mike so I can have a reproduction of that delightfully profiled handle made up from the source. One of my favorite handles yet in terms of feel for a knife of that size and weight. And it's just dead sexy looking of course.


----------



## schanop

That's looking good, J.



j22582536 said:


> Speaking of dark wood handle, I also have one coming in a week or two which I'm very excited for.


----------



## mikedtran

If you do need to borrow it, just let me know =)

I can see myself asking to get similar handle made in the future as well.



brainsausage said:


> If that Yoshi had only had a bit higher/aggressive tip, I'd never have let it go. I only use petties for butchery, and the Yoshihide was a bit too wide at the tip to execute good piercing cuts. I thought about having somebody more qualified than I to change it up. But it felt sacrilegious somehow to have it thoroughly reprofiled. I might have to borrow it back from you at some point Mike so I can have a reproduction of that delightfully profiled handle made up from the source. One of my favorite handles yet in terms of feel for a knife of that size and weight. And it's just dead sexy looking of course.


----------



## Badgertooth

Literally had about zero interest in Masamotos, either tsukiji or sohonten but a very dear friend who knows I'm into Japanese knives did something exceedingly nice and sent me this completely unbidden. I guess having zero expectations leaves more chance for pleasant surprises. This knife is chuffing awesome. 

240mm in V2, great geometry and a lovely, lovely cutter. I stand rebuked on my original, completely irrational assessment of Masamotos.


----------



## Badgertooth

Masamoto Tsukiji btw


----------



## idemhj

Sorry for the crappy iPad picture. My new Munetoshi Kurouchi Gyuto 240mm from JNS


----------



## aboynamedsuita

j22582536 said:


> Speaking of dark wood handle, I also have one coming in a week or two which I'm very excited for.



Cool you got one! I almost would've thought schanop would have gotten the ringed gidgee would be fitting for an Australian wood on the national knife of Australia :groucho:


----------



## Dardeau

Schanop's kitaeji cleaver may actually be the national knife of Australia.


----------



## chinacats

idemhj said:


> Sorry for the crappy iPad picture. My new Munetoshi Kurouchi Gyuto 240mm from JNS



I really like the profile on that...what is the heel height? Any chance of a choil shot?

Cheers


----------



## schanop

Dardeau said:


> Schanop's kitaeji cleaver may actually be the national knife of Australia.



:spin chair:



tjangula said:


> Cool you got one! I almost would've thought schanop would have gotten the ringed gidgee would be fitting for an Australian wood on the national knife of Australia :groucho:



I got ring gidgee from Dan before in my petty, so I went with lighter, redder cocobolo for my Chuka.


----------



## fujiyama

schanop said:


>


:bigeek:


----------



## idemhj

chinacats said:


> I really like the profile on that...what is the heel height? Any chance of a choil shot?
> 
> Cheers



The heel height on mine is exactly 50 mm. And here an attempt at a choil shot - it's not stellar, but I hope it gives you an idea. So far (one week) I really like the knife. Maksim says to expect zero fit and finish, but I would rather say that it has a rough finish. The kurouchi is the best looking I've ever seen (but then again, I haven't really seen that many)


----------



## fujiyama

Not the newest per se, but a favorite for sure!


----------



## V1P

miyabi said:


> Not the newest per se, but a favorite for sure!



Very nice catch there, miyabi! Do you mind telling me who the maker is and specs of knife.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

210 Kono White #1


----------



## daveb

Quit spending money on knives until you can get some britches. :whistling:


----------



## fujiyama

Thanks brother! The steel is Blue #1 but Mucho got it, 210mm Konosuke Fujiyama. 47mm at the heel. It's a ziricote handle.

:lol2:


----------



## V1P

Very nice knife, I miss my Kono honyaki.


----------



## YG420

miyabi said:


> Thanks brother! The steel is Blue #1 but Mucho got it, 210mm Konosuke Fujiyama. 47mm at the heel. It's a ziricote handle.
> 
> :lol2:



Nice! Ive been looking for a B1 fuji forever!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I have the 210 in Ginsan. Lovely grinds, nice taper and awesome HT. Honyaki way to go miyabi!


----------



## Godslayer

miyabi said:


> Not the newest per se, but a favorite for sure!



I want a konosuke,  Really nice blade btw, super jealous, not sure why ive never pulled the trigger on one.


----------



## Hianyiaw

Still missing a yanagiba which I left at home and an upcoming suji plus still on the hunt for a deba. But that's the acquisitions for the past 3-4 months or so.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mikedtran

Nice haul!

Where is that Kato Gyuto from? The handle looks like it came from old stock


----------



## Hianyiaw

I bought it off from another member brand new which he got from Tosho if I'm not wrong. But yes I do agree it's very different from the ones seen coming from JNS.


----------



## YG420

Hianyiaw said:


> Still missing a yanagiba which I left at home and an upcoming suji plus still on the hunt for a deba. But that's the acquisitions for the past 3-4 months or so.
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



looking good there!


----------



## fujiyama

Pull it godslayer! This is one knife I never had buyer's remorse for. Kono makes a good product. I want to try a honyaki; keeping the polish clean would be my only annoyance. It's hard to find the right knives so I'm putting off new purchases for a bit. Not easy to save for everything else when you frequent this forum. :O 

Nice collection Hianyiaw!


----------



## V1P

Yeah, bad ass collection there Hianyiaw! You are in Singapore, are you? I used to study there from 92-97, great country.


----------



## Hianyiaw

V1P said:


> Yeah, bad ass collection there Hianyiaw! You are in Singapore, are you? I used to study there from 92-97, great country.



Yeah I am. Security wise yea it's great and all but many things has changed since the time you visited and now I guess life here is just not that great anymore.


----------



## V1P

I actually know what you meant, I was just there for 2 days in April and noticed the changes. Still, I pretty much spent my teenage years there, lots of good memories.


----------



## Hianyiaw

Yea the old days were good and had a much more relaxed pace. Now it's just "work work work work work"


----------



## ryanjams

Got my Yamawaku 210 gyuto in today, I have no doubt this guy will prove to be a beast for the money. A rehandle will come shortly, but I'm already stoked to put it to the stones and get this thing on line tomorrow.


----------



## brianh

Wow. Looks like my Kochi.


----------



## ryanjams

brianh said:


> Wow. Looks like my Kochi.


:wink: I thought so too, I have a stainless clad Kochi that is my favorite cutter, so these caught my eye as a cheaper alternative to have on the busy line. Also stoked to try out the V2. We'll see how it fares!


----------



## mikedtran

I absolutely love my Wakui/Yamawaku.



ryanjams said:


> :wink: I thought so too, I have a stainless clad Kochi that is my favorite cutter, so these caught my eye as a cheaper alternative to have on the busy line. Also stoked to try out the V2. We'll see how it fares!


----------



## F-Flash

Catcheside mighty mono 01 steel, 4mm, 54mm tall at the heel, 195mm long, weighting in as 202g



























The handle is amazing, pics dont do it justice.


----------



## DamageInc

Nice to see you finally got the mono. I'm enjoying the hell out of mine.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Kato Kurouchi "workhorse" nakiri 180mm:


----------



## Godslayer

tjangula said:


> Kato Kurouchi "workhorse" nakiri 180mm:



Finally replaced the ol shig eh. Hows that beast cut?


----------



## V1P

F-Flash said:


> Catcheside mighty mono 01 steel, 4mm, 54mm tall at the heel, 195mm long, weighting in as 202g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is amazing, pics dont do it justice.



Wow, 200g for a 195mm knife, that thing will fall through food by itself. My kind of gyuto [emoji16]


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Godslayer said:


> Finally replaced the ol shig eh. Hows that beast cut?



Too soon to tell, won't have time until the weekend most likely 

It has some good forward weight so I have high hopes.


----------



## YG420

Nice rustic look there Tanner!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YG420 said:


> Nice rustic look there Tanner!



Thanks! it's actually not as "rustic" as I thought it would be, you should checkout my KU Kato gyuto too



JBroida said:


> This one is not my work personally, but rather one of the guys who's been learning with me for a few years now... natural stone finish (shobudani suita and uchigumori hazuya finger stones) on a kurouchi kato
> 
> [video]https://www.facebook.com/JapaneseKnifeImports/videos/10153852845718860/[/video]


----------



## mikedtran

That Catcheside and Kato Nakiri are some awesome knives!!!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

ryanjams said:


> Got my Yamawaku 210 gyuto in today, I have no doubt this guy will prove to be a beast for the money. A rehandle will come shortly, but I'm already stoked to put it to the stones and get this thing on line tomorrow.



Nice grind, garden, & spin composter:thumbsup:


----------



## brainsausage

ryanjams said:


> Got my Yamawaku 210 gyuto in today, I have no doubt this guy will prove to be a beast for the money. A rehandle will come shortly, but I'm already stoked to put it to the stones and get this thing on line tomorrow.



Why re-handle? That burnt chestnut looks great.


----------



## XooMG

brainsausage said:


> Why re-handle? That burnt chestnut looks great.


I don't mind the handle myself, but some people object to the plastic ferrule.


----------



## ryanjams

brainsausage said:


> Why re-handle? That burnt chestnut looks great.



It's a little short and light, and yeah not crazy about the plastic. Letting it ride for now


----------



## brainsausage

Didn't realize the ferrule was plastic.


----------



## mikedtran

240mm Kato just arrived direct from Japan.

*Specs for Kato:*
Weight - 223 grams
Edge Length - 235mm
Heel Height - 51mm

*Compared to JNS Workhorse:*
Weight - 264g (+41grams some of this is probably the burnt chestnut handle vs. ho but shouldn't be more than 10 grams)
Edge Length - 242mm (+7mm)
Height - 51mm (same)

The JNS Workhorse (which Tanner now has) also had significantly more belly, the Kato from Japan has a huge flat spot which I really like.


----------



## YG420

mikedtran said:


> 240mm Kato just arrived.
> 
> *Specs for Kato:*
> Weight - 223 grams
> Edge Length - 235mm
> Heel Height - 51mm
> 
> *Compared to JNS Workhorse:*
> Weight - 264g (+41grams some of this is probably the burnt chestnut handle vs. ho but shouldn't be more than 10 grams)
> Edge Length - 242mm (+7mm)
> Height - 51mm (same)
> 
> The JNS Workhorse (which Tanner now has) also had significantly more belly, the Kato from Japan has a huge flat spot which I really like.



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> 240mm Kato just arrived direct from Japan.
> 
> *Specs for Kato:*
> Weight - 223 grams
> Edge Length - 235mm
> Heel Height - 51mm
> 
> *Compared to JNS Workhorse:*
> Weight - 264g (+41grams some of this is probably the burnt chestnut handle vs. ho but shouldn't be more than 10 grams)
> Edge Length - 242mm (+7mm)
> Height - 51mm (same)
> 
> The JNS Workhorse (which Tanner now has) also had significantly more belly, the Kato from Japan has a huge flat spot which I really like.



Lookin' good Mike! I think Smurfmacaw has that one I'm sill watching Maksim's emails for one of those. If you get anymore goodies coming from Japan let me know . I could also use a standard Kasumi Kato as well


----------



## patraleigh

The another piece of works of art !! this one from another side of Japan

Dalman petty
ABE-L W/reindeer horn ferrule, masur birch handle
156 mm edge, 34 mm heel
width of spine 10 mm from the tip 0.8 mm
width of spine at heel 2.8 mm
weight 70 g. 

OOTB : very impress ! came very sharp and very well made


----------



## fujiyama

That Yamawaku looks impressive. 



patraleigh said:


> The another piece of works of art !! this one from another side of Japan



Nice choice!

I can't clearly understand this statement, but just to clarify the Dalman knives are handmade in Sweden. He has a sub-forum at the bottom of the page!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Digging that Dalman. Love Robins minimalist handles too


----------



## patraleigh

miyabi said:


> That Yamawaku looks impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice choice!
> 
> I can't clearly understand this statement, but just to clarify the Dalman knives are handmade in Sweden. He has a sub-forum at the bottom of the page!



thanks you for your kind words and I'm so sorry ! a bout my statement was unclear. I will very be careful with my words for next time


----------



## Lucretia

brainsausage said:


> If that Yoshi had only had a bit higher/aggressive tip, I'd never have let it go. I only use petties for butchery, and the Yoshihide was a bit too wide at the tip to execute good piercing cuts. I thought about having somebody more qualified than I to change it up. But it felt sacrilegious somehow to have it thoroughly reprofiled. I might have to borrow it back from you at some point Mike so I can have a reproduction of that delightfully profiled handle made up from the source. One of my favorite handles yet in terms of feel for a knife of that size and weight. And it's just dead sexy looking of course.



Ya know, it's funny--I really liked the blade on that knife and didn't like the handle. It just didn't fit. I thought about rehandling it and decided it would be better to have it go to someone who would appreciate it as is. And I've found that I prefer short gyutos over petties for most tasks. I've been using one of Cris Anderson's shorties lately--if you're looking for a piercing tip, it's worth checking out.

The ironwood on the Yoshi was a very light brown when new. It darkened and got much better looking with time.


----------



## Knecked

ariived earlier than expected 






Toyama Noborikoi Kasumi Gyuto 240. Munetoshi Kurouchi 170 Wa Boner. Hattori HD 150 Honesuki





Choils





With the work kit





Havent had a chance to use them yet, just admiring them for now, but will put them to the test on some ducks, chickens and a big batch of onions at work!


----------



## Kochel492

Muteki 210mm kiritsuke-tip gyuto. Bladesmith = Jamison Chopp. For me, he's got the blade profile just right. Nice sweet spot and 55mm wide.


----------



## Kochel492

Itinomonn 300mm sujihiki. Extremely blade-heavy. Will see if it can work for me.


----------



## Krassi

patraleigh said:


> The another piece of works of art !! this one from another side of Japan
> 
> Dalman petty
> ABE-L W/reindeer horn ferrule, masur birch handle
> 156 mm edge, 34 mm heel
> width of spine 10 mm from the tip 0.8 mm
> width of spine at heel 2.8 mm
> weight 70 g.
> 
> OOTB : very impress ! came very sharp and very well made
> 
> View attachment 32253
> 
> 
> View attachment 32254



Hiii! 

I know this handle  
Had the option for this, but got another one wich is similar but even slimer.
Robins handles are really awesome as well as his blades.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Catcheside 22 cm 1.2442 san mai gyuto

Stabilized alder burl and koa front and back, with brass ferrule and end cap.











Will's description:
_Length blade - 220mm
height - 48mm
Thickness entering handle - 5.3mm
Thickness spine over heel - 4.3mm
Thickness spine 10mm from tip 1.2mm
All forged taper and geometry, the forging is slightly asymmetrical right hand bias, release is slightly more to the right, works so very nicely ground and hand /stone finished compound bevel.
1.2442 core knocking on the door of 66 hrc.....Cuts like a delicate beast, zero flex and falls through everything with a very nice sensation of RH biased release._


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Rick is that 220 w Wil's removable handles? That knife looks all about bid'ness. Like to hear you FB on 1.2442.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

How do you like that handle, Rick? Heavy?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Mucho Bocho said:


> Rick is that 220 w Wil's removable handles? That knife looks all about bid'ness. Like to hear you FB on 1.2442.



No, the handle is attached with epoxy. It was just delivered today at lunchtime, and I've only diced a bell pepper, some celery and sliced a tomato, so it will be a bit before I can comment on the steel.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Johnny.B.Good said:


> How do you like that handle, Rick? Heavy?



The knife weighs in right at 250 grams, so it is no lightweight, but it doesn't feel like a heavy knife. The balance point is about an inch ahead of the ferrule. The handle looks as if it might be unwieldy, but it isn't. I place it on par with the Western handle I have from Mert.


----------



## malexthekid

Pensacola Tiger said:


> The knife weighs in right at 250 grams, so it is no lightweight, but it doesn't feel like a heavy knife. The balance point is about an inch ahead of the ferrule. The handle looks as if it might be unwieldy, but it isn't. I place it on par with the Western handle I have from Mert.



I was gonna ask how the handle was. Sorta looks like a cross between Mert's and a Rader.


----------



## V1P

A Catcheside with western handle, very nice Rick.


----------



## YG420

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Catcheside 22 cm 1.2442 san mai gyuto
> 
> Stabilized alder burl and koa front and back, with brass ferrule and end cap.
> 
> View attachment 32303
> View attachment 32302
> 
> View attachment 32298
> View attachment 32299
> 
> View attachment 32301
> View attachment 32300
> 
> 
> Will's description:
> _Length blade - 220mm
> height - 48mm
> Thickness entering handle - 5.3mm
> Thickness spine over heel - 4.3mm
> Thickness spine 10mm from tip 1.2mm
> All forged taper and geometry, the forging is slightly asymmetrical right hand bias, release is slightly more to the right, works so very nicely ground and hand /stone finished compound bevel.
> 1.2442 core knocking on the door of 66 hrc.....Cuts like a delicate beast, zero flex and falls through everything with a very nice sensation of RH biased release._


Man thats a sexy beast!! I wana order one myself soon. Congrats!


----------



## Charon

Toshihiro Wakui Kasumi with yew handle installed by me


----------



## Casaluz

Custom 290 mm Sujihiki in 52100 steel by Ian Haburn coming in a few days. Pictures credit to Ian. It is a dream to work with him.


----------



## daveb

Charon - Very nice.

Cas - Damn. Just damn.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

That suji...


----------



## Hianyiaw

Kick ass suji there. Makes me so jelly. Good thing mine is coming from Robin at the end of the month.


----------



## Godslayer

Charon said:


> Toshihiro Wakui Kasumi with yew handle installed by me



Nice install, how do you like the yew vs regular ho/magnolia wood v


----------



## Charon

The initial handle was a burnt chestnut with a plastic ferule.
To be honest I expected the balance point to move more. 171g vs 159g.

The main thing is it looks so much better 



Godslayer said:


> Nice install, how do you like the yew vs regular ho/magnolia wood v


----------



## alterwisser

Haburn, 225 K Tip Gyuto, Performance Grind ... blonde Horn, Blackwood and Desert Ironwood handle ... 55 mm tall at heel, Crazy Hamon ...


----------



## cheflarge

Um WOW!!! &#128526;


----------



## Godslayer

I thought that was a giant garasuki. I signed up for a haburn custom today.... Now all i need to do is wait till sept 2017 :'( dear haburn if you see this know I am waiting, always ready. :knife: I am knife. Seriously though thsts a cool knife, love the essentric nature of the hamon.


----------



## ynot1985

His demand has definitely gone up dramatically.. I have a Nakiri due this month and the wait was just over 6 months. Now it's over a year


----------



## JohnnyChance

New to me 9" Foster Brothers. 165mm Yoshikane I've had for years for perspective.


----------



## hambone.johnson

JohnnyChance said:


> New to me 9" Foster Brothers. 165mm Yoshikane I've had for years for perspective.



Love that yoshikane. Aside from just loving yoshi works across the board and the 2 that I own I rarely see other pieces I don't like. 

Details on the cleaver? how did you come by it? I've never seen a bone cleaver from them around. What's the steel? Super cool [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## alterwisser

ynot1985 said:


> His demand has definitely gone up dramatically.. I have a Nakiri due this month and the wait was just over 6 months. Now it's over a year



Was a couple of months for me as well. Maybe 6-7. Fit and finish is outstanding. Didn't have time to really cut with it, aside from some Virgin paper.

Knife is a looker for sure, love it. Very happy that Ian kept digging to find the Type of Ironwood I liked!


----------



## brainsausage

hambone.johnson said:


> Love that yoshikane. Aside from just loving yoshi works across the board and the 2 that I own I rarely see other pieces I don't like.
> 
> Details on the cleaver? how did you come by it? I've never seen a bone cleaver from them around. What's the steel? Super cool [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



Maxim was selling them a couple years back.


----------



## Aphex

Just a quick poor quality photo of a recent addition.


----------



## j22582536

This just arrived earlier today, no words can describe my excitement right now!













Huge thanks to Maksim for providing the knife and Dan for making the handle and saya!!


----------



## JohnnyChance

hambone.johnson said:


> Love that yoshikane. Aside from just loving yoshi works across the board and the 2 that I own I rarely see other pieces I don't like.
> 
> Details on the cleaver? how did you come by it? I've never seen a bone cleaver from them around. What's the steel? Super cool [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



White #2, handle by Dan (ironwood), from Max like BS said. He had a few with a KU finish, think this was the only he had that was Kasumi. It's awesome.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Im almost totally desensitized to seeing shigs in this thread at this point lol


----------



## Aphex

Here's a better quality pic if the Dan Prendergast k-tip.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

j22582536 said:


> This just arrived earlier today, no words can describe my excitement right now!
> Huge thanks to Maksim for providing the knife and Dan for making the handle and saya!!



Time for a new family photo!


----------



## patraleigh

My first Ku " shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm wa Santoku " just arrived last week from JNS.



with 40 yrs old yanagiba 




but the same person who made.


----------



## Badgertooth

Aphex said:


> Here's a better quality pic if the Dan Prendergast k-tip.



That looks sick mate. How does she cut!


----------



## preizzo

Those little shigefusa santoku cut amazing &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Twistington

JohnnyChance said:


> White #2, handle by Dan (ironwood), from Max like BS said. He had a few with a KU finish, think this was the only he had that was Kasumi. It's awesome.



It was KU... somewere in the middle of the handle making I slipped really bad with a rasp and had to strip the KU. irate1:


----------



## schanop

This looks awesome, J. Congratulations. How do you like the handle? PM if me if you could for your finding.



j22582536 said:


> This just arrived earlier today, no words can describe my excitement right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge thanks to Maksim for providing the knife and Dan for making the handle and saya!!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Twistington said:


> It was KU... somewere in the middle of the handle making I slipped really bad with a rasp and had to strip the KU. irate1:



Ha! I had no idea. No wonder he only had one. Well it looks great, since all it sees is meat reactivity has never been an issue. One of my favorite knives.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Awesome handle upgrade on the Shig cleaver. If I ever get a cleaver, I know what I want done to it!


----------



## Ruso

My New Syousin Chiku KU 240mm


----------



## Godslayer

Ruso said:


> My New Syousin Chiku KU 240mm



Nice. I'm a big fan of kurosakis work.


----------



## j22582536

My Kato kasumi yanagiba finally arrived, I have to say the finishing on the blade is much better than I expected.


----------



## alterwisser

240 AS Kurosaki from K&S with James' handle. LOVE the blonde streaked horn ferrule...


----------



## zetieum

WOW. The Kurosaki AS in this version is awesome. What a beautiful blade.


----------



## James

I'll keep the K&S loving going. 270mm Sukenari ZDP-189 gyuto with James' ebony and buffalo horn handle.


----------



## JDA_NC

James said:


> I'll keep the K&S loving going. 270mm Sukenari ZDP-189 gyuto with James' ebony and buffalo horn handle.



I would love to hear your thoughts on this knife.

I have a 240mm hairline (not K&S version) and love love love it. Been thinking about picking up a 270 down the road. My 240 is extremely thin - is yours similar?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

j22582536 said:


> My Kato kasumi yanagiba finally arrived, I have to say the finishing on the blade is much better than I expected.



I love the look of Kato single bevels, all the kanji adds a nice touch. I wish I could get a lefty kiritsuke irate1:

Also glad to hear about the finishing, I had read some quibbles about this but sounds to be all good :doublethumbsup:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

From my last JCK purchase

Sukenari (JCK F&#363;rinkazan K&#333;mei &#39080;&#26519;&#28779;&#23665; &#21151;&#26126 ZDP-189 Kasumi wa-Petty 165mm








I wanted a petty with a slightly flatter profile and longer edge retention than my R2/SG2 petty&parer (cutting a lot of ginger and turmeric seems pretty tough on the edge as the peel is kinda sandy); this one works well so far. The h&#333; and Buffalo horn handle is very nice and I plan to keep it.

Also got some Kagayaki stainless shears. Very similar to my Tojiro (they almost fit together too) but allow more of your hand inside the handles and are a bit longer:


----------



## miccro

Is that a sukenari shape just zdp blank- I almost bought the same knife last week- I read it as a different knife shaper using sukenari steel.

Love to know how it performs - think I might have to pull the trigger anyway!


----------



## Von blewitt

Can someone please post a link to kagayaki sheers


----------



## panda

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/WhetStonesForSale.html 
bottom of page


----------



## alterwisser

Vintage Henckels. Handle is pretty neat up and the blade sure has suffered some during the years, but it's very thin and cuts extremely well. Germans sure KNEW how to make knives...

Probably going to rehandle it..::


----------



## aboynamedsuita

miccro said:


> Is that a sukenari shape just zdp blank- I almost bought the same knife last week- I read it as a different knife shaper using sukenari steel.
> 
> Love to know how it performs - think I might have to pull the trigger anyway!



I had asked Koki about how it compared to the Sukenari hairline / Kasumi series and afaik they are the same knife and both are made by Sukenari.



> We request Sukenari to do the forging and special sharpening process on Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan ZDP-189 Clad Wa Series knives. So far, the knives are having great reputation and many customers are impressed with the quality and cutting performance.



F&F is really good, nicely polished choil and spine; the handle is the same as a number of Sukenari knives I had before. The only other difference is the box and the kanji. 

It has the different kanji on the right side, but the ZDP-189 stamp/engraving is the same, as well as &#28779;&#36896; Japanese Traditional Hammer Forging which Sukenari uses on some other knives (F&#363;rinkazan on top, Sukenari on bottom)





On the sukneari ZDP-189 hairline I believe they use &#36229;&#37628; "super steel" on the left side but have "ZDP-189" on the right with Sukenari kanji

I like the knife so far, OOTB edge is decent but could be improved. I was initially eyeing the actual sukenari Damascus version (Koki was hoping to get during the summer, didn't want to order 2go) but decided that for the use this petty will see a non-Damascus version is appropriate (and quite a bit less expensive too). I think it (mine anyways) is closer to 155mm heel to tip as with other Sukenari knives being measured from the ferrule to tip


----------



## Krassi

alterwisser said:


> View attachment 32389
> 
> 
> Vintage Henckels. Handle is pretty neat up and the blade sure has suffered some during the years, but it's very thin and cuts extremely well. Germans sure KNEW how to make knives...
> 
> Probably going to rehandle it..::




Very nice catch!!
I am also a big fan of very old JA Henckels Zwillingswerke carbonknifes.
The slicers are really paper thin and i love that old steel.

i guess i could use this to show of my old ones from Solingen Germany 

from top to bottom:
-Unknown hamburger shape bread knife (well its the name of that shape, nothing to do with burgers) but cuts bread like the deathstar.
-240mm JA Henckels butcher "machete"
-240mm JA Henckels super thin slicer with a wa-like handle and ultra flexible... 
-240mm JA Henckels thin flexible slicer
-150mm JA Henckels ehhhmm i dondt know 
-150mm Robert Herder Siegessaule hamburger shape bread knife (oldest one, should be around pre 1900)
-150mm Herman Konejung knife.






best regards, daniel!


----------



## Benuser

Krassi said:


> Very nice catch!!
> I am also a big fan of very old JA Henckels Zwillingswerke carbonknifes.
> The slicers are really paper thin and i love that old steel.
> 
> i guess i could use this to show of my old ones from Solingen Germany
> 
> from top to bottom:
> -Unknown hamburger shape bread knife (well its the name of that shape, nothing to do with burgers) but cuts bread like the deathstar.
> -240mm JA Henckels butcher "machete"
> -240mm JA Henckels super thin slicer with a wa-like handle and ultra flexible...
> -240mm JA Henckels thin flexible slicer
> -150mm JA Henckels ehhhmm i dondt know
> -150mm Robert Herder Siegessaule hamburger shape bread knife (oldest one, should be around pre 1900)
> -150mm Herman Konejung knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best regards, daniel!


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## alterwisser

Krassi said:


> Very nice catch!!
> I am also a big fan of very old JA Henckels Zwillingswerke carbonknifes.
> The slicers are really paper thin and i love that old steel.
> 
> i guess i could use this to show of my old ones from Solingen Germany
> 
> from top to bottom:
> -Unknown hamburger shape bread knife (well its the name of that shape, nothing to do with burgers) but cuts bread like the deathstar.
> -240mm JA Henckels butcher "machete"
> -240mm JA Henckels super thin slicer with a wa-like handle and ultra flexible...
> -240mm JA Henckels thin flexible slicer
> -150mm JA Henckels ehhhmm i dondt know
> -150mm Robert Herder Siegessaule hamburger shape bread knife (oldest one, should be around pre 1900)
> -150mm Herman Konejung knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best regards, daniel!



Awesome collection, love it. I will try to get more vintage German Knives for sure... It's a heritage thing for me after all lol


----------



## Ruso

tjangula said:


> From my last JCK purchase
> 
> Sukenari (JCK F&#363;rinkazan K&#333;mei &#39080;&#26519;&#28779;&#23665; &#21151;&#26126 ZDP-189 Kasumi wa-Petty 165mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a petty with a slightly flatter profile and longer edge retention than my R2/SG2 petty&parer (cutting a lot of ginger and turmeric seems pretty tough on the edge as the peel is kinda sandy); this one works well so far. The h&#333; and Buffalo horn handle is very nice and I plan to keep it.



I was eyeballing that one too. Looks very decent for the price. Hope to see a review after some time!


----------



## miccro

Right, trigger pulled , petty coming my way.


----------



## Krassi

Thanks for the kind words @Benuser and Alterwisser! 

The really crazy thing is that all of them together cost around 100euros!!?!
Its really sad that no one is interested in very good knifes that are around 90-80 years old and are performing as good as japanese knifes.

The german bay of e is a treasure chest for those knifes 

The big machete butcher will be send to Juergen Schanz in the future and i wanna remodel it to a workhorse Kiritsuke with wa handle.


best regards, daniel


----------



## twifosp

James said:


> I'll keep the K&S loving going. 270mm Sukenari ZDP-189 gyuto with James' ebony and buffalo horn handle.



This knife looks great. Out of curiosity, have you sharpened it yet? I've suddenly become very interested in that knife, but I'm wondering if that steel at such a high hardness is going to be difficult to sharpen. This may be a question for the sharpening forum.


----------



## alterwisser

Krassi said:


> Thanks for the kind words @Benuser and Alterwisser!
> 
> The really crazy thing is that all of them together cost around 100euros!!?!
> Its really sad that no one is interested in very good knifes that are around 90-80 years old and are performing as good as japanese knifes.
> 
> The german bay of e is a treasure chest for those knifes
> 
> The big machete butcher will be send to Juergen Schanz in the future and i wanna remodel it to a workhorse Kiritsuke with wa handle.
> 
> 
> best regards, daniel



Damn... I need to get back to the German Bay!!!


----------



## Krassi

alterwisser said:


> Damn... I need to get back to the German Bay!!!



Hehehe!
Well you have to search hard sometimes.
I was looking in the "antique butcher equipment" section and always "solingen" + "knife" and then hammer trough all the Razor knife and new "Molybdium standard crapknifes"....

there is always some luck involved to find such a treasure and know that it is a treasure that needs to be liftet for 10-20 bucks )...


And i would go with the Xerxes Laser, if you order one.. at the moment some of the best knifes you can get from germany and developed with a cook and knife maniacs.
If i dondt have so many this would be my last one... i tried all of his knifes on a PA and they are very good (especially the 1.2442 steel is awesome)

Seeya, daniel!


----------



## alterwisser

Krassi said:


> And i would go with the Xerxes Laser, if you order one.. at the moment some of the best knifes you can get from germany and developed with a cook and knife maniacs.
> If i dondt have so many this would be my last one... i tried all of his knifes on a PA and they are very good (especially the 1.2442 steel is awesome)
> 
> Seeya, daniel!



Werde ich. Und damit wohl hier in den Staaten ein wahres Einhorn sein. Wird hier sonst keiner haben...


----------



## Iggy

Krassi said:


> And i would go with the Xerxes Laser, if you order one.. at the moment some of the best knifes you can get from germany and developed with a cook and knife maniacs.
> If i dondt have so many this would be my last one... i tried all of his knifes on a PA and they are very good (especially the 1.2442 steel is awesome)



As one of the certain knife maniacs I agree lus1: Pretty excited to see the review. 1.2442 is great. But SC125 isn't bad either


----------



## Krassi

alterwisser said:


> Werde ich. Und damit wohl hier in den Staaten ein wahres Einhorn sein. Wird hier sonst keiner haben...



hehe!

Well if its a super uber unicorn, then it could be interesting for others to ;9
Jannis makes excellent knifes and the prices are also very good for what you get.

"Wir alle lieben Einhörner!  (we all love unicorns)

seeya, daniel!


And please no more pictures of the Sukenari ZDP-189 or Syousin Chiku Migaki !! I dondt wana buy any more knifes and they look sooooooooooooooo damn good and stuff and...aaahhhhhhh gotta resist ))


----------



## Ruso

Sorry Krassi, but I think you should pull the trigger, Syousin Chiku is a performer for sure


----------



## Mucho Bocho

210mm Kato Workhorse
216 edge
49.87 mm tall
4.57 mm spine thickness at handle
4.26 mm spine thickness above heel
189 grams

I want to thank a certain forum member for helping me attain this knife. You waited like a hawk until the unicorn showed its face. Your strike was swift, confident and precise. Thank you S.H.

Especially thank you Maxim

View attachment 32429


----------



## Badgertooth

Beautiful


----------



## DamageInc

Please do tell how it performs compared to your 240. Your measurements are very similar to my 210. Seems to be pretty consistent despite the knives being made 1½ year apart.


----------



## Mute-on

Congratulations MB!
Nicely done S.H., too. I applaud the collaboration. Good karma for you both 
J


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I'll be posting mine shortly

Out of curiosity what was your order number? I am #4858 and got it at 12:30 Denmark time


----------



## Krassi

Ruso said:


> Sorry Krassi, but I think you should pull the trigger, Syousin Chiku is a performer for sure



Hi Ruso!
well it might be awesome and it looks awesome.. but i dondt really need another Gyuto 
i finally tuned the handle of my Akifusa oriental PM and now i am happy.
The handle looks awesome of the Chiku, but ebony handles are all to heavy for me since i like zerogravity self floating Lasers.
Actually i spend so much cash on knifes that i dondt use, so other stuff first (after spending also to much cash on brick size Suitas.. ehm enough Knife stuff  )


Well here are my "Gyutos" and thats ally i need 
-210mm Akifusa SRS-15 with new handle (tuned it today because EM soccer was so boring that i did something more useful)
-220mm Dalman AEB-L Gyutohiki
-240mm Hinoura AS Suji with a Handle from a Shiro Kamo Kenyo and it had a shinogi line but i gave it a workhorse grind and now it rocks






Seeya, daniel


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Kato) &#39340;&#36554;&#39340; "Workhorse" Kasumi wa-Gyuto 210mm









Need to find my callipers but for now it's:
216-217mm heel to tip
48mm talk at heel
183g


----------



## Anton

tjangula said:


> Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Kato) &#39340;&#36554;&#39340; "Workhorse" Kasumi wa-Gyuto 210mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to find my callipers but for now it's:
> 216-217mm heel to tip
> 48mm talk at heel
> 183g




Do you have a way of measuring blade thickness across heel spots? Curious how he grind on the 210's end up as


----------



## brainsausage

Krassi said:


> Hi Ruso!
> well it might be awesome and it looks awesome.. but i dondt really need another Gyuto
> i finally tuned the handle of my Akifusa oriental PM and now i am happy.
> The handle looks awesome of the Chiku, but ebony handles are all to heavy for me since i like zerogravity self floating Lasers.
> Actually i spend so much cash on knifes that i dondt use, so other stuff first (after spending also to much cash on brick size Suitas.. ehm enough Knife stuff  )
> 
> 
> Well here are my "Gyutos" and thats ally i need
> -210mm Akifusa SRS-15 with new handle (tuned it today because EM soccer was so boring that i did something more useful)
> -220mm Dalman AEB-L Gyutohiki
> -240mm Hinoura AS Suji with a Handle from a Shiro Kamo Kenyo and it had a shinogi line but i gave it a workhorse grind and now it rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeya, daniel



I could care less about all those stubby Katos popping up on this thread. I'm more interested in what the hell is going on with the handle on that Akifusa?!?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Anton said:


> Do you have a way of measuring blade thickness across heel spots? Curious how he grind on the 210's end up as



I do have digital callipers, somewhere

If I can find I'll take some


----------



## YG420

Nice pickup Tanner!


----------



## Anton

tjangula said:


> I do have digital callipers, somewhere
> 
> If I can find I'll take some



Thank you sir. Please PM


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I'm gonna try this baby out over the Canada day long weekend :knife: irate1: &#127464;&#127462;&#127464;&#127462;&#127464;&#127462;


----------



## Von blewitt

White#2 Ashi Ginga
white corian handles

250 Gyuto
270 Suji
190 Boning


[URL=http://s1323.photobucket.com/user/huwjones1983/media/59B0DD02-50BB-4AEA-86F4-6C4E86362D62_zpslvwqbjwe.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## YG420

Von blewitt said:


> White#2 Ashi Ginga
> white corian handles
> 
> 250 Gyuto
> 270 Suji
> 190 Boning
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s1323.photobucket.com/user/huwjones1983/media/59B0DD02-50BB-4AEA-86F4-6C4E86362D62_zpslvwqbjwe.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Nice set there! Is that boning knife flexible?


----------



## JayGee

Heiji 210mm. Not exactly a knife but...



https://postimage.org/



https://postimage.org/app.php


----------



## cheflarge

Huw...... DUDE!!! &#128526;


----------



## Sharpchef

This is what we call a bity edge in germany! Nice saw btw.

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## Sharpchef

Not new but have to be shown here:

Xerxes Knechter 31cm(1.2562/F2, 1.2767 500 Layer Damascus) and Hattori Hano Monstermuck slicer 45cm (Wrought Iron San Mai with SC145 Core).....











Greets Sebastian.


----------



## Badgertooth

Sharpchef said:


> Not new but have to be shown here:
> 
> Xerxes Knechter 31cm(1.2562/F2, 1.2767 500 Layer Damascus) and Hattori Hano Monstermuck slicer 45cm (Wrought Iron San Mai with SC145 Core).....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greets Sebastian.



Gott im himmel... 

That slicer.


----------



## Sharpchef

@Badgertooth: for your viewing pleasure some more pics......

I own this knife for about 5 years now, and love it like the first day, absolutely unique one.

Handle is out of ebony and wrouth iron.

















Greets Sebastian.


----------



## Krassi

brainsausage said:


> I could care less about all those stubby Katos popping up on this thread. I'm more interested in what the hell is going on with the handle on that Akifusa?!?



hiho @brainsausage!

here are all the pictures 
http://imgur.com/a/ibDlP 

And for the story behind it:
The EM Soccer match last night was so boring that i decided to pimp up a handle.
i had some handles that were suitable for 300mm two handed swords, so i thought "well they are useless, so why not give it a try and check out what i can do with sandpaper"

well i sued a marble plate put a hand vacuum cleaner next to it and did some scrubbing (i have no beltgrinder)
.. all right.. well after removing some 2mm at the sides i thought "well lets cut the handle, its much to long...!" but not just a normal cut.. a psychedelic super ergonomic cut that works awesome with my hyper pinchgrip would be nice... well and why not remove all edgedes that usuall collide wit my arm when i am holding it in super pinchgrip..

soo its something like the bauhaus "form follows function" idea and turned out really nice...
well actually i had some worst case stuff.. there was a hole after cutting the handle and also the weight ratio was wrecked, because the blade had to much weight on the front and was out of balance..

soo i thought "skrew it... and lets put some weight in the back into that hole" so i put a srek in and baemm headshot... its perfect now.. well it looks ugly, but i like it..
i guess ill cut the srew and put some plaster with woodpoweder on it.. or get me a cooler skew ))


so thats the story!
seeya ,daniel


----------



## fujiyama

Do you find that Akifusa hard to sharpen? 
Likely the stone I was using (I didn't have my stones with me) but that steel is stubborn.


----------



## Krassi

ehmm sorry for some antiautocorrection mistakes

it should be spelled: ...i "used a marble plate" and not actually sued it for 1million dollars or something else.... and i put a skrew in the handle and not a klingon srek 

-Also amazing to see "the Knechter"("the enslaver") and the other Zombiapocalyse survival tools from sharpchef ))
-And i have never seen an Ashi boning knife and Ashis with white handles!!!! very cool!!! Mitsuaki rocks!
-And when i listed my Gyutos, i got an angry call from my Ashi 210mm Gyuto because i forgot to mention it ) thats why i have enough gyutos if i even foget my favorit ones.


well i havent sharpend it before but this will be done on weekend.. 
i will completle wreck that mirror like finish and give the flanks as much suita power as possible.

i dondt think it will be much trouble because its still very sharp.. my SG2 Kotetsus are also no problems ( is use JNS1000, JNS Red Aoto, JNS 6000, Godemperor Ohiro Shiro Suita Aka Renge , and melon green Ohira Shiro Suita Ao Renge, and maybe if its stil not enogh a small but good nakayama kiita)
I am more stubborn than steel, so it will work 

Seeya


----------



## YG420

My buys from the past few weeks:

Kato Kikuryu 240
Kato Workhorse 210
Munetoshi 210
Kato KU Nakiri 180
Kato Parer (had to fix a few chips on it)






Also new, but not knives:

Okudo Suita
Very fine finish, finer than my Ohira Suita and cuts very fast.






And some wood (beavis and butthead laugh)


----------



## Godslayer

YG420 said:


> My buys from the past few weeks:
> 
> Kato Kikuryu 240
> Kato Workhorse 210
> Munetoshi 210
> Kato KU Nakiri 180
> Kato Parer (had to fix a few chips on it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also new, but not knives:
> 
> Okudo Suita
> Very fine finish, finer than my Ohira Suita and cuts very fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some wood (beavis and butthead laugh)



What are those last few pieces?


----------



## YG420

From top to bottom:
Mango Burl 
Coolibah Burl 
Buckeye Burl 
Himalayan Golden Teak Burl
Black/White Ebony Burl 
Coolibah Burl


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Damn bro, that's some serious sh!t you got going on there! Looks like you're getting into the rehandle game too


----------



## Krassi

Jesus C.!

Thats some serious Stuff!
Well i am not into Katos and Shigs (well but thats a lot of em!!)
but that Okudo is a real Killer!!! I guess its a fullsize Brick of joy.

Reminds me of my Ohira from the looks:







More Pictures and more Bricks:
*http://imgur.com/a/c1KFK*
Ohh that wild psychedelic surface in the background is my 1960's rockabilly kitchentable that looks like a fine Suita ) (and its like a transformer! adjustable height and expandable.. i love it!)


Really great stuff also the wood looks awesome.
Best regards Daniel (well i hope you dondt mind if i secretly upload some Stuff from my collection thats not brand new but related to your posts .. just wanna share)


----------



## YG420

tjangula said:


> Damn bro, that's some serious sh!t you got going on there! Looks like you're getting into the rehandle game too



Yea i got a couple knives with a handle maker thats had them forever and I have a couple spots reserved with Stefans so Im pretty excited to see what he can do!


----------



## YG420

Thanks Daniel!
You got quite the suita collection, very top notch stones! Maybe one day i can step my suita game up and have some big, beautiful stones like those lol. I love suitas! Which one is your favorite?


----------



## mikedtran

That is an amazing suita collection! Also curious to know if you have a favorite - or are they particularly well matched for certain steels/knives?


----------



## Krassi

Thanks YG420! 
Well of course the that one in the picture i posted,
Its a ohira shiro suita aka renge (looks also like it has some ao renge too, it has yellow colors, super harmless kesuji).. it was actually "the dream Ohira" that i was looking for from the beginning and actually the last natural stone i bought and also the last one i will ever buy.
I got it fully 100%risk from a yahoo jp auction.. it was a collectors item of someones father that passed away.. when i saw it i knew "thats the one i was looking for"  .. i thing it was one of the highlights of his collection. and i got it insanly cheap. 

This stone is mindblowing, it is the best stone i have ever tried (very fast, instant black swarf, very smooth feedback, i would give it a 3,5/5 for hardness but its also very fine, it has a clean perfect surface with micro holes but no visible su, the kesuji is harmless and will get more after around 16mm.. well i guess i am dead before i wear down the stone to that point  )

well and to complete the dynamic duo (like batman and robin) i have another Ohira Suita.. its one of the unique Watanabe melon green ao Renge Ohira Shiro Suitas with no Kesuji no visible su and its a bit harder, also cutting like a chainsaw but fine like a very good nakayama..

the others are also nice with their special features.. the maruo yama is softer than the ohiras but also very fine, has lots of namazu and one of the funkiest line patterns i have seen (was a collectors stone from mr Horie from the german japan-messer-shop)
that aircraftcarrier is from 330mate (and i dondt regret it!!  ) and is actually awesome too.. had not much chance to fully test it..

puh lots of stone gibberish  hope that answers your question )
i also got some smaller ones http://imgur.com/a/B69XO + a small but excellent nakayama kiita that cuts like a suita.

best regards! Daniel


----------



## YG420

Very nice! Glad you got a good deal on it! It looks like a $1k+ stone. You have quite the collection of suitas.


----------



## Krassi

yep! 
I knew that too from the first moment i saw the pictures )
somehow no one was interested in it (2 other people and after you make a higher bid you had to wait the longest 5 minutes ever because the auction end increases everytime for 5 minutes.. and somehow no one bid more..so jackpot3000! )
The real thriller is that i got all 4 Stones together for 1,1k Euros all inclusive (customs and ems) so i am very happy.. i was 4 times very lucky )

Seeya.. Daniel!


----------



## mikedtran

Krassi said:


> yep!
> I knew that too from the first moment i saw the pictures )
> somehow no one was interested in it (2 other people and after you make a higher bid you had to wait the longest 5 minutes ever because the auction end increases everytime for 5 minutes.. and somehow no one bid more..so jackpot3000! )
> The real thriller is that i got all 4 Stones together for 1,1k Euros all inclusive (customs and ems) so i am very happy.. i was 4 times very lucky )
> 
> Seeya.. Daniel!



Your picture of the suitas might be the picture that gets me hooked on naturals. 

I'm rarely envious of new knives, but I'm definitely envious of your suitas!


----------



## Sharpchef

mikedtran said:


> Your picture of the suitas might be the picture that gets me hooked on naturals.
> 
> I'm rarely envious of new knives, but I'm definitely envious of your suitas!



May the guy who brought Krassi to Jnats post his stones? :hungry:

greets Sebastian.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YG420 said:


> Yea i got a couple knives with a handle maker thats had them forever and I have a couple spots reserved with Stefans so Im pretty excited to see what he can do!



Stefan does good work, I'll be sure to email you pics of the ones we're working on once they're done! Would also love to see the Kato family photo once you get your rehandles back ;-)





mikedtran said:


> Your picture of the suitas might be the picture that gets me hooked on naturals.
> 
> I'm rarely envious of new knives, but I'm definitely envious of your suitas!



I always vowed to stay away from jnats for the sake of my bank account, but I'm now almost thinking that maybe just a finisher (or two :angel2: ) would make a nice addition to use after a Chosera 5k for typical use or 10k if I want to split atoms lol.


----------



## Krassi

Sharpchef said:


> May the guy who brought Krassi to Jnats post his stones? :hungry:
> 
> greets Sebastian.



Yep ..Sharpchef is my "godfather" for stones ).. i got hooked because of him and i am finally cured.. jnats are the moneyburner3000.
My collection is a joke compared to his ) .. warning.. You could get a heartattack if you see the pictures.


thanks for the nice reply mikedtrans! the crazy thing is i got them all in only 6-7 months but i checked every possible reliable place on the net daily to find them 

Seeya! Daniel


----------



## Badgertooth

Sharpchef said:


> May the guy who brought Krassi to Jnats post his stones? :hungry:
> 
> greets Sebastian.



Would love to see these in the Jnat club thread or somewhere in Sharpening station


----------



## mylo

Hi guys, here it is my new Motokane Tosa Gyuto 240mm.


----------



## mikedtran

Order arrived from Japan today. The customs form actually had "traditional goods" marked - first time seeing that. 

240mm Workhorse Kato Gyuto (on loan from YG420) - 269gram, 53mm heel
240mm Kato Gyuto - 234grams, 49.5mm heel
240mm Kato Gyuto - 223grams, 51mm heel
210mm Kato Gyuto - 173grams, 47mm heel
190mm Kato Gyuto - 163grams, 45mm heel


----------



## YG420

Love that ferrule!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Love the look of the ferrule on the 240, I'll gladly take one off your hands if 4 sale


----------



## Hianyiaw

mike if you ever need anyone to release the 210 and 190 to I'll take first dibs :doublethumbsup:


----------



## mikedtran

YG420 said:


> Love that ferrule!





tjangula said:


> Love the look of the ferrule on the 240, I'll gladly take one off your hands if 4 sale



Don't think any are for sale, but I know who to go to if they are. Yeah that ferrule was quite the surprise, really interesting for sure.

The 3 Katos from japan arrived without boxes which I thought was interesting. 

The first 240mm with the black ferrule was hand delivered by Kato-san himself to the vendor I purchased it from and is probably my favorite cutter.


----------



## mikedtran

You guys all have learned from the best - the smurf (mike murphy) approach. Ask them into submission =D



Hianyiaw said:


> mike if you ever need anyone to release the 210 and 190 to I'll take first dibs :doublethumbsup:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> You guys all have learned from the best - the smurf (mike murphy) approach. Ask them into submission =D



How do you think he got the 240 Kitaeji gyuto


----------



## j22582536

mikedtran said:


> Order arrived from Japan today. The customs form actually had "traditional goods" marked - first time seeing that.
> 
> 240mm Workhorse Kato Gyuto (on loan from YG420) - 269gram, 53mm heel
> 240mm Kato Gyuto - 234grams, 49.5mm heel
> 240mm Kato Gyuto - 223grams, 51mm heel
> 210mm Kato Gyuto - 173grams, 47mm heel
> 190mm Kato Gyuto - 163grams, 45mm heel



That's a lot of Kato gyutos you got there!


----------



## jklip13

New to me is the Kenji Togashi Honyaki in Blue#1 on the middle-left


----------



## ggg16902002

*My latest acquisition from William Lloyd:*
A Chef knife 285mm (11.22'') with a stand.
The handle: a carved Ivory (Samurai figures and a dragon) with an integral bolster.
The blade was forged by KC Lund.
Overall length 465mm (18.3"), 51.57mm (2.03'') high at heel.
Spine at the heel is 4.85mm, and 1.29mm at the tip.
Weight is 424g.


----------



## Godslayer

That's pretty epic


----------



## mc2442

Alright...that is just freaky


----------



## ynot1985

Wow.. That's pretty cool.. Is that elephant ivory or walrus or something else?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

That's sick! I wonder if Stefan can make me a wa handle like that :evilgrin:


----------



## daveb

He's got the kitty nailed. Shouldn't be to much of a jump...


----------



## brainsausage

That's some Hellraiser type **** right there.


----------



## miccro

ggg16902002 said:


> *My latest acquisition from William Lloyd:*
> A Chef knife 285mm (11.22'') with a stand.
> The handle: a carved Ivory (Samurai figures and a dragon) with an integral bolster.
> The blade was forged by KC Lund.
> Overall length 465mm (18.3"), 51.57mm (2.03'') high at heel.
> Spine at the heel is 4.85mm, and 1.29mm at the tip.
> Weight is 424g.




That is insane.... V cool


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Breathtaking ... what are the eyes (Dragon) made of if you don't mind me asking?



ggg16902002 said:


> *My latest acquisition from William Lloyd:*
> A Chef knife 285mm (11.22'') with a stand.
> The handle: a carved Ivory (Samurai figures and a dragon) with an integral bolster.
> The blade was forged by KC Lund.
> Overall length 465mm (18.3"), 51.57mm (2.03'') high at heel.
> Spine at the heel is 4.85mm, and 1.29mm at the tip.
> Weight is 424g.


----------



## YG420

Siiiiiick!!!


----------



## malexthekid

Would love to know how comfortable it is to use.

Definitely a great show piece


----------



## aboynamedsuita

It would go great with the saya from Watanabe:


----------



## Badgertooth

#micdrop


----------



## chiffonodd

ggg16902002 said:


> *My latest acquisition from William Lloyd:*
> A Chef knife 285mm (11.22'') with a stand.
> The handle: a carved Ivory (Samurai figures and a dragon) with an integral bolster.
> The blade was forged by KC Lund.
> Overall length 465mm (18.3"), 51.57mm (2.03'') high at heel.
> Spine at the heel is 4.85mm, and 1.29mm at the tip.
> Weight is 424g.




This is pretty epic but i have to say my first thought was that chestburster scene from Aliens :cool2:


----------



## malexthekid

Omg i can't believe i didnt see that until now


----------



## brainsausage

tjangula said:


> It would go great with the saya from Watanabe:



This is something I can get down with. And really appreciate. Not to say I don't appreciate the time and effort put in to that handle, quite the opposite. I just could never see myself actually using it.


----------



## ggg16902002

the eyes are made of garnet.


----------



## xsmx13

mylo said:


> Hi guys, here it is my new Motokane Tosa Gyuto 240mm.



I have a 240mm gyuto in Aogami Super that has a profile that looks identical. Can I ask what steel that is, and how you like it?


----------



## jaknil

Well, It is not exactly my newest knife, but:

From Will Catcheside, 900 layers in the core damascus. Edge retention and sharpness i amacing.


----------



## jaknil

I will try that again, as it seems I have not succeded in the picture upload.













And yes, it is blue as in the middel picture. I have not forced a patina.


----------



## mikedtran

That Catcheside looks amazing!


----------



## YG420

Damn that is a nice blade! Catcheside is def on my list. My understanding is Will doesnt do customs?


----------



## MontezumaBoy

I knew it! Had to be for such a masterpiece! Superb!



ggg16902002 said:


> the eyes are made of garnet.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

I think his 2016 philosophy is to step away from truly custom work for now and go with what he wants to forge (1 or multiple pieces) offer them for sale but occasionally allow for a level of customization (handle, wood, etc.) .... Here is his updated sales concept thread

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-2016-and-A-Catcheside-Christmas-Sparkles-WIP

The guys work is stunning though & I really, really want to have one ... just waiting around ready to pounce and hoping my timing is right ...

TjA



YG420 said:


> Damn that is a nice blade! Catcheside is def on my list. My understanding is Will doesnt do customs?


----------



## chinacats

YG420 said:


> Damn that is a nice blade! Catcheside is def on my list. My understanding is Will doesnt do customs?



Not sure about that, but I've commissioned a knife from him in the past...perhaps you should touch base by pm.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Sorry for any mis-direction/info! Definitely follow up with WillC by PM and see what he is up to!



chinacats said:


> Not sure about that, but I've commissioned a knife from him in the past...perhaps you should touch base by pm.


----------



## chinacats

MontezumaBoy said:


> I think his 2016 philosophy is to step away from truly custom work for now and go with what he wants to forge (1 or multiple pieces) offer them for sale but occasionally allow for a level of customization (handle, wood, etc.) .... Here is his updated sales concept thread
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-2016-and-A-Catcheside-Christmas-Sparkles-WIP
> 
> The guys work is stunning though & I really, really want to have one ... just waiting around ready to pounce and hoping my timing is right ...
> 
> TjA



From reading that, it sounds like I'm the source of misinformation :O, thanks for the heads up...that said, I'd probably still touch base just to see how things stand.


----------



## XooMG

Not a great pic and not really a buy, but spent some time testing out Robin's prototype Chinese-style knife.


----------



## Kingkor

XooMG said:


> Not a great pic and not really a buy, but spent some time testing out Robin's prototype Chinese-style knife.



How was it? Thinking of ordering one maybe sometime in the near future.


----------



## XooMG

Kingkor said:


> How was it? Thinking of ordering one maybe sometime in the near future.


Can't say much that'll be useful; the knife was a tester and my private feedback will probably be taken into account when more are made in the future.

General impression is promising, though.


----------



## panda

that's code for 'it needs a lot of work'
looks badass though!


----------



## miccro

Hinoura from a fellow member arrived + zdp petty from JCK. 
Hattori Cowry x scalpel and little utility Takada AS ive had for some time just never got round to taking a photo..


----------



## XooMG

panda said:


> that's code for 'it needs a lot of work'
> looks badass though!


I think the point of the tester was to take a shot in the dark and see how far from the mark it was. For me, it was a bit heavy for the size, the handle a bit long/narrow and too light, and with the thickness at the top of the hollow, it could occasionally wedge in very tall ingredients. However, it had excellent separation, a pretty smooth cutting geometry in most ingredients, seemed to be hardened and tempered pretty well with limited damage from an abuse test, and was generally fun to use.

Since this is not a review and isn't in the reviews section, I will spare my recommendations, but they should be intuited easily enough from what I provided above. I also have preferences about size and edge curve, but those are personal and probably irrelevant to others.

As part of my feedback to Robin, I tried to provide comparisons with other knives and such. Due to quality and technique problems and a desire to not be ridiculed, I keep such things private, but I'll share one where a "problem" was encountered, but the knife otherwise performed very well:
[video=youtube;mcGhtzB972g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcGhtzB972g[/video]


----------



## PieMan

This isn't a buy, more of a "find", but it's the latest knife I've obtained.

When I moved into my (furnished) apartment, this was sitting in the top draw. Asked my landlord about it, and he said "Well it's not one of mine, the previous (Chinese) tenants must have left it here" - So he said it's mine now.

Having never owned/used Asian style knives before, i've always shied away from them as I use my knifes left-handed (even though i'm right handed) and was under the impression that most Asian knives had to be bought especially right or left handed. Either way, this one seems to have a symmetrical handle so i'm finding it pretty useful. I have no idea if it's any good metal wise, but it seems to sharpen up OK.










Either way, I use it quite a lot. It's replaced some of the things that I used to use exclusively my cooks knife for...


----------



## mylo

xsmx13 said:


> I have a 240mm gyuto in Aogami Super that has a profile that looks identical. Can I ask what steel that is, and how you like it?



The steel is Aogami #1. Even if I have this knife from short time, I have a nice feeling with it.


----------



## Krassi

Hii!

i caught something in a bay and saved it from drowning.

Friedr. Herder Abr. Sohn GmbH "DON Carlos" 
seems old but looks amazingly new!
Its made of some carbon steel for tools and was/is used for leatherworks...well not anymore.. it will be used for dinner 






*and more stuff:
http://imgur.com/a/K6OVk*

Seeya, daniel!


----------



## brainsausage

Krassi said:


> Hii!
> 
> i caught something in a bay and saved it from drowning.
> 
> Friedr. Herder Abr. Sohn GmbH "DON Carlos"
> seems old but looks amazingly new!
> Its made of some carbon steel for tools and was/is used for leatherworks...well not anymore.. it will be used for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and more stuff:
> http://imgur.com/a/K6OVk*
> 
> Seeya, daniel!



That handle inlay is pretty nifty. Nice find.


----------



## Krassi

Hii!

Yep! Thanks! i love it.. it has no gaps and you dond't fell anything sticking out .. i am amazed of the good finish..
size is 125mm for the blade and 250mm all together with a nice balance point 5mm behind the bolster..


----------



## mikedtran

Krassi said:


> Hii!
> 
> Yep! Thanks! i love it.. it has no gaps and you dond't fell anything sticking out .. i am amazed of the good finish..
> size is 125mm for the blade and 250mm all together with a nice balance point 5mm behind the bolster..



Cool blade man!


----------



## Dave Martell

I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mute-on

Looks like a great steak knife. 
Getting any ideas, Dave?


----------



## Dave Martell

Mute-on said:


> Looks like a great steak knife.
> Getting any ideas, Dave?




Well if you're gonna copy something it might as well be something like this.


----------



## panda

i love the spade emblem on that vintage find!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

HEY!!! I RESEMBLE THAT!



tjangula said:


> How do you think he got the 240 Kitaeji gyuto


----------



## Iggy

Hi,

newest knife buy... 180 Kato Workhorse Nakiri from Maksim with Custom BogOak-brass-Buffalo horn-handle from Xerxes knives... love it :knife:


























Regards, Iggy


----------



## mikedtran

That handle looks AMAZING!


----------



## Badgertooth

Iggy said:


> Hi,
> 
> newest knife buy... 180 Kato Workhorse Nakiri from Maksim with Custom BogOak-brass-Buffalo horn-handle from Xerxes knives... love it :knife:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Iggy



That shiro suita (?) looks amazing too.


----------



## Iggy

Badgertooth said:


> That shiro suita (?) looks amazing too.



Okudo Suita Lvl4.. thank you


----------



## Badgertooth

Iggy said:


> Okudo Suita Lvl4.. thank you



The King of suitas


----------



## Iggy

Badgertooth said:


> The King of suitas



Exactly :bliss:

Really like the stone (former go-to-Suita was a nice Ohira Renge Suita about Lvl 3,5) but the Okudo is a little bit faster (has a lot of su...) and leaves a bit nicer kasumi finish. 

But they complement each other quite well.


----------



## panda

that nakiri has a really interesting grind. how does it cut?


----------



## Ruso

My new garlic smasher, Toyama was not cuttin it anymore


----------



## Badgertooth

Looks like it might wedge a little. 

In vertebrae.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Good one Ruso. What ya going to do with it?


----------



## brainsausage

I'd like to see what else you're packing in that scabbard/sheath.


----------



## JohnnyChance

What's the tooth for?


----------



## Mute-on

Badgertooth said:


> Looks like it might wedge a little.
> 
> In vertebrae.



ROFL

You crack me up :rofl2:


----------



## lapointeus

https://goo.gl/photos/gH571ZKyjRsBX3mKA

Konosuke GS+ 240mm. As a home cook, lasers are definitely not dead.


----------



## Krassi

lapointeus said:


> https://goo.gl/photos/gH571ZKyjRsBX3mKA
> 
> Konosuke GS+ 240mm. As a home cook, lasers are definitely not dead.




WoW.. i love that simple handle! looks great...


----------



## Ruso

> Good one Ruso. What ya going to do with it?


Mostly camping. Wanted to try one to see how it compares to my small hatchet. 




> I'd like to see what else you're packing in that scabbard/sheath.


It's Karda and Chakmak. Karda is a small "paring" type of knife and Chakmak is kind of a steel to align the edge. This is a fairly low end Khukri, so this two utensils are real POS.



> What's the tooth for?


AFAIK it's not really known. Most people are leaning toward religious meaning of a sort. Also, since Khukri is differentially harden, some people say this provides a "relief" to the edge on hard impact what ever it means.


Overall its a cool toy, splits apples and smashes garlic with lots of fun.


----------



## lapointeus

Krassi said:


> WoW.. i love that simple handle! looks great...



Yea. I'm loving these new handles too. I think the plastic ferrules take away from a lot of knives.


----------



## Iggy

panda said:


> that nakiri has a really interesting grind. how does it cut?



Does cut quite well. Obviously it's more like a workhorse than a laser and in the back part of the blade it's quite thick but overall it gets quite a lot thinner towards the tip and works quite nicely if you like that sort of workhorse knives. Food Release is very good. Compared to my 240 Kato Workhorse Gyuto, the Gyuto is a little bit better of a cutter.


----------



## katana110

so mang knives&#65281;


----------



## Knecked

K&S Tanaka B2


----------



## Badgertooth

Knecked said:


> K&S Tanaka B2



Prepare to be very happy.


----------



## Knecked

Haha, yes i am very pleased with this one!
Great value, especially the k&s version.


----------



## Godslayer

Knecked said:


> K&S Tanaka B2



Oh f yes. Maybe I should get my uncle one. I have the 240 and its a beast


----------



## Furminati

New Nakiri I had Schroeder knife works rehandle



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Godslayer

Now I know why you sold your fujiwara. Really nice carter. You know he's from nova scotia, making him arguably the best Canadian knife maker.


----------



## Badgertooth

Furminati said:


> New Nakiri I had Schroeder knife works rehandle
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Wow man, that little sneak peak I got doesn't do this justice. Really awesome. How does she cut?


----------



## Furminati

Only cut what I had lying around. But so far. Very good. Very similar to the fujiwara (godslayer). It's 194mm, so I like the size.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Furminati said:


> New Nakiri I had Schroeder knife works rehandle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



you have exquisite taste


----------



## jimbob

Heiji semi stainless chuka. 505g. Thought I wanted it a bit lighter but it feels great. Not finished amazingly, but that was expected and doesn't bother me in the least. It does however cut amazingly. The handle is a bit clunky but I do have big mitts so it so far is ok. Maybe the shoulders at the front of handle could be eased a bit. Early days but uber pleased!


----------



## Badgertooth

Beast Jimbob!

What's for dinner btw?


----------



## jimbob

Ginger quick pickled cucumber and a Chinese style dressing over poached chicken. Think it was out of a Kylie kwong book actually. My wife's fav.


----------



## Badgertooth

Sounds amazing and I bet that chuka smashed through all the prep.


----------



## schanop

Looking great, Jimbob.



jimbob said:


> Heiji semi stainless chuka. 505g. Thought I wanted it a bit lighter but it feels great. Not finished amazingly, but that was expected and doesn't bother me in the least. It does however cut amazingly. The handle is a bit clunky but I do have big mitts so it so far is ok. Maybe the shoulders at the front of handle could be eased a bit. Early days but uber pleased!
> View attachment 32546
> View attachment 32547


----------



## jmgray

Bond Knife chukka SH-15 200mm x 85mm 475g I picked up last week and 180mm Tanaka from BST I got yesterday http://imgur.com/gallery/ExeSk
Not sure how to the pics up sorry about the crappy photos also 11st time taking knife pictures

Jeff


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I want that Heiji cleaver. 

Carter nakiri, too!


----------



## Kamelion

Dear forum,

after reading this fine article (in Swedish) I felt ready to try the cleaver experience, and ordered the recommented cai dao SmartWife Carbon Steel Cleaver (but labeled as »For frend daughter relatives cutting tool professional chef knives carbon steel Mulberry knife kitchen knife cook knife SDH0015«)  from here 

It arrived some three weeks later. I gave the handle a treatment with unboiled flaxseed oil, and off I was. 

Beein a cleaver beginner, I cannot make any pro comments, but initially I like the feel, the lightness and thinness of the blade. It chops nicely, sharpens easily to very high sharpness. 

Here are some impressions:

























I am already thinking of buying another one, maybe the big sis: link with 8Cr13 steel.

Or this one: link with 4Cr13 steel.

What do you guis think, probably Shibazi is somewhat better?


----------



## SoapInABox

Kanehiro AS, 270mm Sujihiki - Maple ferrule/Wenge handle
Arrived yesterday evening, and finally got to try it out in the workspace; aim to use it as a general all purpose knife, as well as general carving :bat:


----------



## ggg16902002

Just arrived - Kato 270mm and 300mm.
Can anyone who reads Kanji help identify what the Kanji means/says?
Thanks, Souli


----------



## jklip13

Damn!


----------



## Badgertooth

ggg16902002 said:


> Just arrived - Kato 270mm and 300mm.
> Can anyone who reads Kanji help identify what the Kanji means/says?
> Thanks, Souli



And the the PM sh*tstorm begins.

Beautiful btw.


----------



## mbiraman

These are a couple of new arrivals in my kitchen.

1st- Masakage Yuki Gyoto 210mm



9b1d23a596c1c7cc71982afcc9ef572a by mbira2ride, on Flickr

2nd- Moritaka Ishime Petty 130mm



e5df08d7e326c43b093f616a48a70153_grande by mbira2ride, on Flickr


----------



## bonestter

The Masakage looks a pearler and a profile I like

210 is perfect too


----------



## Godslayer

I have that masakage, its a great blade. Love the red handle matetial, much nicer than black horn imho.


----------



## mbiraman

Yeh, i got rel lucky with the Masakage, very nice knife that doesn't break the bank, feels very balanced in my hand. Got my eyes on a Bunka but am going to wait awhile,,,i hope


----------



## panda

that's a pretty cool finish on the moritaka


----------



## Krassi

oh i should put it in here too ( more pictures in the ikeda thread)

Ikeda 180mm Shirogami Wa Santoku with Workhorse grind 






best regards, daniel!


----------



## daveb

And Daddy makes three. Tanaka G. I picked up the 210 from James to try it and liked it so well I harangued 9one of our members into selling the 240. Recently had the chance to add the 270 ( thanks Panda and Jim) Great prep knives, inexpensive and keep asking for more.


----------



## Godslayer

daveb said:


> And Daddy makes three. Tanaka G. I picked up the 210 from James to try it and liked it so well I harangued 9one of our members into selling the 240. Recently had the chance to add the 270 ( thanks Panda and Jim) Great prep knives, inexpensive and keep asking for more.



The profile on the 210 has me giddy


----------



## F-Flash

Look what just arrived at my work place from James .
Little sneak peak. I can tell you, the wood in the handle is amazing. Crappy phone pics don't do it justice.


----------



## preizzo

Tanaka?? Or kurosaki??


----------



## kevpenbanc

daveb said:


> And Daddy makes three. Tanaka G. I picked up the 210 from James to try it and liked it so well I harangued 9one of our members into selling the 240. Recently had the chance to add the 270 ( thanks Panda and Jim) Great prep knives, inexpensive and keep asking for more.




:doublethumbsup:


----------



## chinacats

Love the 3 pack DaveB!

I've been on a no knife diet for a bit due to having a new custom on the way...that said, I've been bugging James about getting some KU Tanakas and it finally happened. This one is 240 x 53 and seems to be the same blue 2 Tanaka without the reactivity of the damascus...can't seem to not have a Tanaka in the mix and really stand by the argument that these may be some of the best knives at any price point. Likely getting the burnt chestnut from my Kochi but the D shape is from a Watanabe and may also get the nod?


----------



## panda

3 pack of the same knife is a bit hard to do unless it's inexpensive like the tanakas. the g3 270 is pretty special (especially the profile). 

china, i'm full d-shape convert, but burnt chestnut just looks so right on a KU.


----------



## F-Flash

F-Flash said:


> Look what just arrived at my work place from James .
> Little sneak peak. I can tell you, the wood in the handle is amazing. Crappy phone pics don't do it justice.



Kurosaki R2 western 240mm. The thing is, blade was bent during transportation...
I just noticed it after posting that picture of the handle here. I'm so crushed, it's so awesome otherwise. 

James told me that he'll give full refund and pay the shipping back to him fully. So excellent service from his side, the blade was packaged as good as possible. But it must have been something heavy that hit the package to bent the blade.

I hope I can get similar knife in the future. It's so awesome!


----------



## DamageInc

I know how that feels....


----------



## limpet

I'm very happy with these Teruyasu Fujiwara knives. Their rustic style fits the simple handles perfectly. Its a 20 cm gyuto and a 15 cm petty. Also, here's a spine shot and choil shot of the gyuto: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxEKq9uJ-aX7RHJNejFkVW5qdnc&usp=sharing


----------



## brainsausage

240 Toyama


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

brainsausage said:


> 240 Toyama
> 
> View attachment 32625



I want.


----------



## brainsausage

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I want.



Yes you do. As mentioned in another thread, this is the first time I've ever owned a 240 and 270 by the same maker. That should say something...


----------



## Chicagohawkie

brainsausage said:


> 240 Toyama
> 
> View attachment 32625



Looks good! Appears to have a generous flat portion! My kinda knife!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Kiyoshi Kato) &#39340;&#36554;&#39340; "workhorse" wa-Gyuto 240mm with Ebony handle







The handle is actually really nice looking, but Ive had a custom koa handle for some time that will be going on this one.

Also a teaser pic for something coming the next week or so (pic courtesy of jnsmaksim):


----------



## Godslayer

The shig doesn't interest me but if you decide you can't bring yourself to patina the workhorse, you know where to find me.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Godslayer said:


> The shig doesn't interest me but if you decide you can't bring yourself to patina the workhorse, you know where to find me.



Ha, the Kato is gonna get a workout this weekend. After I've used it for awhile I'm gonna change the grind lines to horizontal (similar to the pics from Huw and Tosho) then put my koa handle on


----------



## Godslayer

Koa musk marble horn and copper spacers? That's fancy.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Godslayer said:


> Koa musk marble horn and copper spacers? That's fancy.



Nailed it. The handle is the perfect size for the 240 Kato too


----------



## patraleigh

My new knife : Mighty mono from Will 190mm, with Yellow box/wenge and black horn.
I asked him about this knife and here the answer :
" I named them the Mighty Mono, because of their compact size and high performance even on larger vegetable like squash surprised me for a smaller knife."

steel carbon 01, special heat treatment allowing a very edge stable 64/65hrc. 
Lots of love goes into these little knives to ensure the bevels offer a perfect balance on cutting performance and release. The lower bevels are finished entirely with stones then blended so its as thin and even as can be.
Specifications on this one.
Blade length - 190-200mm
height 48-50mm
Spine taper 4mm entering handle tapering to 1mm 10mm behind tip.
Geometry is a slightly concave upper bevel tapering down to about 1.8mm at the top of the lower bevel, lower bevel is compound/convex.



pic credit : William Catcheside	

View attachment 32634


View attachment 32636


First day @ work : OOTB very sharp, best food release, balance point at hill just perfect !!

View attachment 32637


----------



## ynot1985

Hey tanner .. Is that the shig the 210mm gyuto on jns today?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

ynot1985 said:


> Hey tanner .. Is that the shig the 210mm gyuto on jns today?



Yep


----------



## YG420

Nice pickups there Tanner! Especially that wh!


----------



## ynot1985

I would have thought you would have picked up the one at Jww. Been there a while


----------



## limpet

Toshihirosaku & Munetoshi Gyutos 240. Read about first impressions here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...toshi-Toshihirosaku-Toyama-how-are-they/page8


----------



## V1P

limpet said:


> Toshihirosaku & Munetoshi Gyutos 240. Read about first impressions here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...toshi-Toshihirosaku-Toyama-how-are-they/page8



These are the knives that have been getting a lot of praises around here lately, eh. They are nice!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YG420 said:


> Nice pickups there Tanner! Especially that wh!





ynot1985 said:


> I would have thought you would have picked up the one at Jww. Been there a while



Thanks! I've been wanting a 240 WH for some time, now I just need a standard (and a kikuryu lol :wink: )

The shig from JWW would have actually ended up costing more with shipping and ancillary fees coming to Canada, so I always have to consider the actual costs and not just the the selling price.

I figure shigs are getting rarer and rarer soon enough they'll be difficult to come by and priced like hattori KD, so I pulled the trigger.


----------



## YG420

@tanner yea, I figured shipping a knife from half way across the globe would be cheaper than shipping from the country right below you lol.

@limpet nice pickups! I'm diggin my munetoshis other than the reactivity part, but been wondering what the differences are with the toshi and wakuis.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Also faster too lol, gotta love DHL!


----------



## Anton

Have not posted here in awhile.. Picked up this 300MM Harner beast, far right. Butch's work is seriously underrated.

View attachment 32650


----------



## Furminati

Anton said:


> Have not posted here in awhile.. Picked up this 300MM Harner beast, far right. Butch's work is seriously underrated.
> 
> View attachment 32650



Looks awesome... All of them, lol


----------



## Aleque

Picked up a few knives I have been interested in. My collection isn't very large, I have just a handful of knives. 

The first is a Kanehiro 165mm Nakiri in AS with a custom handle. The handle really stuck out to me and I didn't have a nakiri yet so I pulled the trigger. I've used it a few times over the last few weeks so a small amount of patina can be seen near the edge. It's amazing how easily veggie prep work becomes. All of the sudden I like cutting potatoes a whole lot more. 

Second knife is a Takeda Hamono 170mm Santoku in AS as well. I got this one on ebay and I'm really liking it so far. It's got height to it for good knuckle clearance as well. The handle is awesome as well. Some might feel it's on the small side, but I think it fits the knife well. 

Lastly is a JKI Gesshin stainless 150mm Honesuki. I do a fair amount of chicken butchery since I'm all about saving money and doing it myself usually saves a few bucks. I haven't used this one yet, but I'll be using it this week sometime I would imagine.


----------



## YG420

Thanks to a few forum members, I was able to pick up some knives I've been after for a while. 

First is a Devin ITK 240 (more like 260) aeb-L, nice, solid feeling knife, everything is smooth and the f&f is awesome. Feels real good in hand, but I have a feeling this may be a bit too big for me...also, theres a #2 stamped on the backside that i forgot to take pictures of and was wondering if anyone has any insight on what that may mean?

Next is a standard Kato 240 gyuto. I can already tell i'm gona love this knife. The standards seem to come in a bit undersized while the workhorses come in oversized.

Also picked up a 210 Toyama gyuto which came with the tip a little bit rounded, but I think after a sharpening or two it should be good.

And lastly is an Itinomonnn stainless 210. I'm really, really digging this knife. Doesn't wedge on anything and has nice weight to it as well as good food release. I've been looking for a knife where I don't need to pamper like carbons and this one fits the bill. Fun little knife.


----------



## Badgertooth

YG420 said:


>



Slow clap. 

That's pretty much gyuto perfection there.


----------



## YG420

Thanks bro! Im really pumped about em!


----------



## panda

Toyama should be able to take a beating, try doing a ferric chloride etch. The 270 I tried had the best grind of anything I've ever used, even better than my Takeda that I custom modified to my preferences.


----------



## YG420

Ive heard great things about the toyama so cant wait to test it out. I've never etched a knife, but if anything I may bring it to Jon along with some other knives and see what he can do. Or I can mess with it first and have him fix my mistakes lol.


----------



## brainsausage

YG420 said:


> Ive heard great things about the toyama so cant wait to test it out. I've never etched a knife, but if anything I may bring it to Jon along with some other knives and see what he can do. Or I can mess with it first and have him fix my mistakes lol.



Just make a batch of french onion soup, or caramalize a bunch of onions, and wipe with a damp rag every other half an onion. That's all it should take for the Toyama. It's takes a patina pretty quick IME.


----------



## YG420

Thanks for the tip! I'm hoping it's not as reactive as my munetoshi!


----------



## spoiledbroth

sick handle on the kanehiro... I ain't afraid to say so.


----------



## panda

i like cutting an entire case of roma tomatoes with new knife, it makes it really dark and looks badass with a deep layer of protective patina.


----------



## preizzo

Some new knives arrived at home the last month &#128512;
Kato workhorse petty 210 mm 
Kato workhorse petty 150 mm
Unknown kamagata usuba 210 mm
Unknown deba 170 mm


----------



## mikedtran

That 210mm petty is AMAZING looking!!!!


----------



## Furminati

Just got this in the mail. Feels pretty sweet so far !



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## alterwisser

Furminati said:


> Just got this in the mail. Feels pretty sweet so far !
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Sweeeeeeet! What's the handle material?


----------



## Furminati

Koa


----------



## Lucretia

It's actually much better looking in person.


----------



## spoiledbroth

:0


----------



## hambone.johnson

Lucretia said:


> It's actually much better looking in person.



Idk about that Lucretia ... That's pretty F' elegant looking with the black background nice haul.

Sorry I don't recognize the maker... ???


----------



## mikedtran

Absolutely beautiful! What is the length on this one? I know you prefer shorter knives usually =)



Lucretia said:


> It's actually much better looking in person.


----------



## mikedtran

hambone.johnson said:


> Idk about that Lucretia ... That's pretty F' elegant looking with the black background nice haul.
> 
> Sorry I don't recognize the maker... ???



Mareko Maumasi =)


----------



## F-Flash

Should arrive to me next week. 
Someone might recognize this small beauty. If zombie apocalypse ever occurs, this is the knife I'm taking with me irate1:
More info and pics when I get the knife. :viking:

And that maumasi is amazing!


----------



## Furminati

F-Flash said:


> Should arrive to me next week.
> Someone might recognize this small beauty. If zombie apocalypse ever occurs, this is the knife I'm taking with me irate1:
> More info and pics when I get the knife. :viking:
> 
> And that maumasi is amazing!



400mm raquin ?


----------



## Lucretia

Thanks for the comments--credit goes to Mareko Maumasi. And it's a good cutter, too (220mm.) About to go desecrate some veggies with it now.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Lucretia said:


> Thanks for the comments--credit goes to Mareko Maumasi. And it's a good cutter, too (220mm.) About to go desecrate some veggies with it now.



Saw the family portrait on the other forum - quite a collection from Mareko at this point!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I had the opportunity to sharpen Wildboars Marenko and it touched up quick and lovely. His knives have a very organic feel. Nice one Lucretia


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Some new knives

I got the shig Kasumi 210 wa-gyuto that came out last week :knife: :













I've been offline the past few days reading about J-nats and pocket knives. I think I've been bitten by the J-nat bug so the shig will probably have to go to make room. 


Not a kitchen knife, but still a knife:









Buck marksman 830 in 154CM steel. I'm honestly surprised this was sold in Canada I guess since it's not assisted opening it's okay, but damn it's petty smooth.


----------



## ynot1985

What's the heel height on that shig and what kind of Jnats you looking at?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Looks to be 47ish I had a really odd one last year (Miho could comment on it) which was like 50-something.

Jnats I'm looking into Ohira Suita, followed by Aoto and/or Ozuku Asagi. Mostly want to stick to finishers, but still researching


----------



## Badgertooth

Ozuku asagi is a pretty punishing stone to dive straight into


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Badgertooth said:


> Ozuku asagi is a pretty punishing stone to dive straight into



Yea I was told this as well, I'll probably hold off on using for awhile if I do get one, just wanted something ultra fine "just becasue"

I pulled the trigger on an Ohira Suita from JNS just now I got A965 http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/ohira-range-suita-lv-3-5-a965/?setCurrencyId=3

The one I was eyeing all week and even earlier today (A959 http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/ohira-range-suita-lv-3-5-a959/?setCurrencyId=3) was sold out wonder who got it :nunchucks:

That said some other members who helped enable guide me with the purchase also mentioned A965 looked good.


----------



## Mute-on

tjangula said:


> Yea I was told this as well, I'll probably hold off on using for awhile if I do get one, just wanted something ultra fine "just becasue"
> 
> I pulled the trigger on an Ohira Suita from JNS just now I got A965 http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/ohira-range-suita-lv-3-5-a965/?setCurrencyId=3
> 
> The one I was eyeing all week and even earlier today (A959 http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/ohira-range-suita-lv-3-5-a959/?setCurrencyId=3) was sold out wonder who got it :nunchucks:
> 
> That said some other members who helped enable guide me with the purchase also mentioned A965 looked good.




I much prefer the a965. It's a more regular shape all the way through. You will really appreciate the thickness due to the feeling of stability and density it gives. Ohira suitas are incredible. You will love it. 

This is mine ... http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/ohira-range-suita-lv-3-5-a572/

At 50mm thick, it's a beast :viking:


----------



## TimoNieminen

The top and bottom ones are new. The one in the middle is just an older 165mm nakiri for comparison. The small one is 135mm, 110g, unknown high carbon steel, and cheap. The big one is 210mm, 235g, blue #2, and supposed to be HRC62-63.


----------



## ynot1985

Just gone to the sydney knife show and impulsely brought this (photo was from Bill Burke's IG account)






But these 4 were already sold

http://i.imgur.com/sYxk9bM.jpg

did anyone here picked these up?


----------



## Badgertooth

Table flip
Mic drop 
Cthulhu handle 
Badass


----------



## jimbob

Yep. Damn. Cool. 
The wine probably isn't helping, but how the hell do you pronounce the handle material?!?


----------



## TimoNieminen

ynot1985 said:


>



Can't go wrong with the Knife of Cthulhu. Unless you go very, very wrong indeed.

My Sword of Cthulhu isn't as pretty.


----------



## Von blewitt

I know who bought the other 4 :whistling:


----------



## jimbob

Is that what you call yours... Bigdongjim seems a bit plain all of a sudden


----------



## V1P

ynot1985 said:


> Just gone to the sydney knife show and impulsely brought this (photo was from Bill Burke's IG account)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But these 4 were already sold
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/sYxk9bM.jpg
> 
> did anyone here picked these up?



Some baller Chef from NSW [emoji6]


----------



## pkjames

Gotta be southern NSW lol


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Mute-on said:


> I much prefer the a965. It's a more regular shape all the way through. You will really appreciate the thickness due to the feeling of stability and density it gives. Ohira suitas are incredible. You will love it.
> 
> This is mine ... http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/ohira-range-suita-lv-3-5-a572/
> 
> At 50mm thick, it's a beast :viking:



Wow, yours is a beast! Several other members also said the A965 was a good choice as a relative noob to jnats it's easy to get caught up in looking at the lines, colors, etc. Someone mentioned that of their multiple Ohira Suitas their favourite is the one that has the most lines, rust spots, etc. 



ynot1985 said:


> Just gone to the sydney knife show and impulsely brought this (photo was from Bill Burke's IG account)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But these 4 were already sold
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/sYxk9bM.jpg
> 
> did anyone here picked these up?



That handle is insane, nice grab!



Von blewitt said:


> I know who bought the other 4 :whistling:



Lookin' forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Badgertooth

Keijiro Doi 300mm takobiki 

Sharpchef said he would send it with a hair popping edge. He sent it with the sharpest edge I have ever experienced. Kudos and thank you.


----------



## jimbob

Knife envy big time!


----------



## jimbob

What line is it?


----------



## Badgertooth

I'm actually not sure mate. I know it's white steel and the f&f is just that little notch up from the aonikou Doi yanagiba I have.


----------



## Badgertooth

Maybe somebody could jump in with the kanji


----------



## malexthekid

That Burke is amazing. So wishing I could have been there to see his, and everyone else's, knives in person.

And that Doi is pretty schmick too.


----------



## Krassi

@badgertooth
Ahh nice so he finally sold it  it looks awesome. i got a simple doi yanagiba and the steel is super awesome from any doi

well i guess he really knows how to sharpen  he got me hooked on jnats and i should also resharpen my doi.


----------



## pkjames

Badgertooth said:


> Maybe somebody could jump in with the kanji



kanji just says: "Keijiro Doi Made", I bet it is a pre-hayate version.


----------



## Kingkor

The Doi is amazing if I find one up for sale maybe it'll be my next impulse buy.


----------



## Von blewitt

230mm Dragons breath damascus Gyuto, forged integral bolster, lacewood hidden tang western handle



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


250mm stainless & 52100 San Mai Gyuto, stainless bolster, Honduran rosewood full tang western handle



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Badgertooth

Von blewitt said:


> 230mm Dragons breath damascus Gyuto, forged integral bolster, lacewood hidden tang western handle
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 250mm stainless & 52100 San Mai Gyuto, stainless bolster, Honduran rosewood full tang western handle
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Southern Hemisphere ain't playin around this week.


----------



## zoze

There were 4 knives. Any clue to the whereabouts of the other 2?
Would love to see further pics from the dark handled one.


----------



## Von blewitt

I picked them up for another member, they're on there way to him, I'll leave it up to him to reveal himself/ post pictures, I will say both knives were stunning!!!


----------



## kevpenbanc

I've got to get down the coast sometime! 




Von blewitt said:


> 230mm Dragons breath damascus Gyuto, forged integral bolster, lacewood hidden tang western handle
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 250mm stainless & 52100 San Mai Gyuto, stainless bolster, Honduran rosewood full tang western handle
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ecchef

Dang!


----------



## schanop

kevpenbanc said:


> I've got to get down the coast sometime!



Soon will realise that it worth eight hours' drive, once Huw's food is in front of you :wink: Checking his knife collection is a second desert.


----------



## rami_m

schanop said:


> Soon will realise that it worth eight hours' drive, once Huw's food is in front of you :wink: Checking his knife collection is a second desert.



I miss the food. It's only second to the hospitality.


----------



## kevpenbanc

schanop said:


> Soon will realise that it worth eight hours' drive, once Huw's food is in front of you :wink: Checking his knife collection is a second desert.



8 hours with 2 young kids in the back! 
I hope the food is really good


----------



## malexthekid

kevpenbanc said:


> I've got to get down the coast sometime!



KKF road trip.... to see what two Burkes do to a hatted restaurant?


----------



## schanop

malexthekid said:


> KKF road trip.... to see what two Burkes do to a hatted restaurant?



It's within three hours from Canberra, for a double hatted restaurant.


----------



## kevpenbanc

malexthekid said:


> KKF road trip.... to see what two Burkes do to a hatted restaurant?



Now that's a plan!


----------



## Knecked

Kono Fuji B1 240mm 66hrc!


----------



## YG420

Nice kono! Been wanting to get my hands on one forever.


----------



## daveb

Like. Do you know who did handle?


----------



## Badgertooth

daveb said:


> Like. Do you know who did handle?



Looks like Toshiaki Umemoto


----------



## V1P

This is my new baby from Chadd Smith, of Tristone Blacksmithing in Australia. So glad to see more Australian kitchen knife makers on the scene.He just won the 'best kitchen knife' category, at the recent Sydney Knife Show.

Specs :

240mm blade
55 mm heel height
Grind is convex, asymmetric for right-hander
208g weight
Width of spine at heel 2.8mm
Half-way down the blade 2.01mm
10mm from tip 0.56mm
Steel is RWL34 super stainless at 63-64HRC
Gabon ebony saya with felt lining, for a friction fit and prevent scuffing of blade and bolster

Handle :

D-shape
Mirror polished 314 stainless bolster and spacers
Faux ivory ferrule
Pink dyed wood (cannot remember the species)

The blade is mirror polished to the highest extend, apparently RWL34 is one of the best steel for it, so I thought why not. I am currently on holiday and cannot comment too much on the steel and edge retention yet, will update in the future, when I am back working.

I did the usual test on onions, potatoes, carrots, and the performance put a grin on my face. Knife is a middle weight and has nice forward heft, as I specified to the maker. This blade is sporting the latest grind from the maker, with improved separation and ease of cutting. Tip did horizontal cut on onions nicely, some stiction on potatoes(probably due to the mirror finish) and carrots cut cleanly with no breaking.

Handle is tapered at the front and very comfy. As for f&f, I kept on joking to maker that it looked like a factory made knife, it was that flawless and consistent.

Lastly, please enjoy the pics, taken with my Iphone and mediocre photo taking skill.


----------



## Knecked

Thanks! yeah ive been looking out for one for quite some time. I told myself no more knives for a while then i came across this and couldnt resist haha.

Badgertooth is right, and it looks even better in person 






Any tips on maintaining this finish?


----------



## kevpenbanc

Nice Ferry.
&#128077;



V1P said:


> This is my new baby from Chadd Smith, of Tristone Blacksmithing in Australia. So glad to see more Australian kitchen knife makers on the scene.He just won the 'best kitchen knife' category, at the recent Sydney Knife Show.
> 
> Specs :
> 
> 240mm blade
> 55 mm heel height
> Grind is convex, asymmetric for right-hander
> 208g weight
> Width of spine at heel 2.8mm
> Half-way down the blade 2.01mm
> 10mm from tip 0.56mm
> Steel is RWL34 super stainless at 63-64HRC
> Gabon ebony saya with felt lining, for a friction fit and prevent scuffing of blade and bolster
> 
> Handle :
> 
> D-shape
> Mirror polished 314 stainless bolster and spacers
> Faux ivory ferrule
> Pink dyed wood (cannot remember the species)
> 
> The blade is mirror polished to the highest extend, apparently RWL34 is one of the best steel for it, so I thought why not. I am currently on holiday and cannot comment too much on the steel and edge retention yet, will update in the future, when I am back working.
> 
> I did the usual test on onions, potatoes, carrots, and the performance put a grin on my face. Knife is a middle weight and has nice forward heft, as I specified to the maker. This blade is sporting the latest grind from the maker, with improved separation and ease of cutting. Tip did horizontal cut on onions nicely, some stiction on potatoes(probably due to the mirror finish) and carrots cut cleanly with no breaking.
> 
> Handle is tapered at the front and very comfy. As for f&f, I kept on joking to maker that it looked like a factory made knife, it was that flawless and consistent.
> 
> Lastly, please enjoy the pics, taken with my Iphone and mediocre photo taking skill.


----------



## V1P

Thanks mate, just following your footsteps [emoji16]


----------



## sharptools

Needed a parer so I picked up a 100mm Gesshin Ginga petty from Jon today. Not anything fancy but nice to have the pair.


----------



## brainsausage

Knecked said:


> Thanks! yeah ive been looking out for one for quite some time. I told myself no more knives for a while then i came across this and couldnt resist haha.
> 
> Badgertooth is right, and it looks even better in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on maintaining this finish?



Finish should hold up just fine, as long as you don't cut anything with it:biggrin:


----------



## Badgertooth

brainsausage said:


> Finish should hold up just fine, as long as you don't cut anything with it:biggrin:



That bevel is toast the first time you sharpen it. And I'm not knocking them, I think they're awesome.


----------



## Mute-on

brainsausage said:


> Finish should hold up just fine, as long as you don't cut anything with it:biggrin:



Hey! I was going to say that


----------



## foody518

My Dan Prendergast knife arrived yesterday 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CwYv_KFJZH89-4mhJB4-D5LcUc1SW8IqZg
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Bm9nKG9wk2K3UPVLQ7dEwPRjCHvSFKMjKQ
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rWG4_61o_Tn-E2_DXBIG_NeKme6ZWXHRcg
https://drive.google.com/open?id=13IJVIGY3Jawx5kyqsIQOdLrnkTzaMz2jFA
Has a really nice in-hand feel (the integral bolster and handle conform very well inside my grip).

Huge thanks to Benuser for making me aware of Dan's work!


----------



## Benuser

foody518 said:


> My Dan Prendergast knife arrived yesterday
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CwYv_KFJZH89-4mhJB4-D5LcUc1SW8IqZg
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Bm9nKG9wk2K3UPVLQ7dEwPRjCHvSFKMjKQ
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rWG4_61o_Tn-E2_DXBIG_NeKme6ZWXHRcg
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=13IJVIGY3Jawx5kyqsIQOdLrnkTzaMz2jFA
> Has a really nice in-hand feel (the integral bolster and handle conform very well inside my grip).
> 
> Huge thanks to Benuser for making me aware of Dan's work!



O Foody, you're most welcome.
Great looking and a very efficient cu&#357;ter. Enjoy!


----------



## kevpenbanc

That's a nice looking knife.




foody518 said:


> My Dan Prendergast knife arrived yesterday
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CwYv_KFJZH89-4mhJB4-D5LcUc1SW8IqZg
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Bm9nKG9wk2K3UPVLQ7dEwPRjCHvSFKMjKQ
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rWG4_61o_Tn-E2_DXBIG_NeKme6ZWXHRcg
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=13IJVIGY3Jawx5kyqsIQOdLrnkTzaMz2jFA
> Has a really nice in-hand feel (the integral bolster and handle conform very well inside my grip).
> 
> Huge thanks to Benuser for making me aware of Dan's work!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

That D.P. looks sweet.

What are the materials? How was the wait?


----------



## foody518

Monosteel 1.2210, Curly maple, integral bolster w/hidden tang. Whatever the level of sanding/refinishing is on the wood...it just feels really nice gripping it. I was added to the list about 3 months ago, and the knife would have come to me somewhat sooner, but there was a holdup in the curly maple supply for a bit.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Mizuno Tanrenjo Ao Hagane DX Suminagashi Wa Gyuto with custom Cris Anderson handle. A birthday gift for my brother.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Cheeks1989 said:


> Mizuno Tanrenjo Ao Hagane DX Suminagashi Wa Gyuto with custom Cris Anderson handle. A birthday gift for my brother.


Does your family want to adopt me??? :knight:


----------



## kevpenbanc

I'm up for adoption! 

Gorgeous Sam.




Cheeks1989 said:


> Mizuno Tanrenjo Ao Hagane DX Suminagashi Wa Gyuto with custom Cris Anderson handle. A birthday gift for my brother.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

That's quite the birthday gift!


----------



## sharptools

Cheeks1989 said:


> Mizuno Tanrenjo Ao Hagane DX Suminagashi Wa Gyuto with custom Cris Anderson handle. A birthday gift for my brother.



Wow is the handle dyed maple? Looks amazing


----------



## Cheeks1989

Haha thanks guys. @sharptools the handle wood is Buckeye burl g10 and musk ox.


----------



## daveb

Hey brother, Nice looking knife, nice looking handle. Very nice looking handle. Gotta try me some Chris.


----------



## Chuckles

I love that Mizuno.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Thanks daveb and chuckles. He had a option of the mizuno or gesshin gengetsu. He was struggling to make a decision.


----------



## Doug

Masamoto KS 240 that I picked up on BST came in the mail on Thursday. Immediately put an edge on it and had a go at an onion. 
Can see why so many people like this knife and it's profile. An exercise in minimalist no BS design. Just enough height for knuckle clearance, thick enough spine to minimize flex, thin tip section for detail work, long flat section at the heel and a very gradual transition to the belly. It feels nimble, more like a 210mm knife then a 240mm.
Panda puts it much more succinctly, ",,,,,,,Badass Knife"
This one's a keeper.

Thanks to easy13 for the great transaction.Condition of knife was as described. Prompt responses to pms, and he shipped the knife as soon as payment cleared.
Would not hesitate to deal with him again.


----------



## easy13

Doug said:


> Thanks to easy13 for the great transaction.



No problem, pleasure dealing with ya.

With one going out, new one came in - 240 Kamo R2, Off work, only cooked a home dinner so far - Bolognese w/ plenty of brunoise on the mirepoix and a bunch of Swiss Chard from the farm on the side. So far so good, F&F solid, sick grind, super thin at edge and bulks up, tip real nice to work with. No microchipping as sometimes expected from out the box super thin blade, little bit of micro bending, nothing a strop couldn't correct, edge still ripping after dinner (be it small scale production) 

CHOIL SHOT


----------



## SliceNDice

BST?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

SliceNDice said:


> BST?



Buy/Sell/Trade subforum here.

Sweet score on the KS. Love mine.


----------



## Badgertooth

I feel like I'm really late to this Wakui party but I can already tell I'm gonna love this knife. Whispered through this carrot and is super thin behind the edge. Shoddy OOTB edge didn't matter because the geometry is so lovely.


----------



## sharptools

Badgertooth said:


> I feel like I'm really late to this Wakui party but I can already tell I'm gonna love this knife. Whispered through this carrot and is super thin behind the edge. Shoddy OOTB edge didn't matter because the geometry is so lovely.



Badger, where did you pick it up from?


----------



## SliceNDice

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Buy/Sell/Trade subforum here.
> 
> Sweet score on the KS. Love mine.



Ahh, gotcha, yeah I've scored a few gyutos on there myself.


----------



## Badgertooth

sharptools said:


> Badger, where did you pick it up from?



Bernal


----------



## Badgertooth

sharptools said:


> Badger, where did you pick it up from?



Also - inbox clearer


----------



## lapointeus

https://goo.gl/photos/3GR5WhT9Qwdjw5sR8

https://goo.gl/photos/WN53Re5WPY697HFN7

https://goo.gl/photos/ncUm1BNTMHES5d4P6

Tesshu 240 White II.


----------



## panda

the wakui looks a lot like munetoshi


----------



## Badgertooth

panda said:


> the wakui looks a lot like munetoshi



It certainly looks like the Kasumi Munetoshi. But I think from the performance reviews I've read under the various threads it couldn't be more different. I might even see if I can buy a rutabaga somewhere to see if I can actually get it to wedge on something.


----------



## PieMan

I know it isn't a kitchen knife, but you can't go to Zurich and leave without one, surely?


----------



## sharptools

Badgertooth said:


> Bernal



I assume that's a 270mm? I don't see a 240mm ho wood anywhere or maybe they're just sold out.


----------



## Chef_

The 210 VG-10 Tanaka from K&S. So Gorgeous


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Not a knife, but knife related

Ohira Renge Suita
Koma, Mejiro, Tenjyou, Botan (clockwise from top-left, I think) Asano naguras


----------



## ynot1985

tjangula said:


> Not a knife, but knife related
> 
> Ohira Renge Suita
> Koma, Mejiro, Tenjyou, Botan (clockwise from top-left, I think) Asano naguras




nice!!!

what the naguras for? the ohira suita?


----------



## chinacats

ynot1985 said:


> nice!!!
> 
> what the naguras for? the ohira suita?



They're for his straight razors

BTW, that's a nice looking rock TJ:nunchucks:


----------



## daveb

Are the lines on it for some kind of paint by numbers thing? Hope there's some green. I like green....:newhere:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I got the naguras because I thought they looked cool may also be good for future proofing if I get further into jnats.

Yea I'm new to jnats, gotta start somewhere. I'll follow the lines when I lacquer it. I think they're fracture planes as they seem perpendicular to the strata layers, that have filled with minerals. Sorta like kimberlite. Man I wish I paid more attention in university geology.


----------



## YG420

Nice way to start your trip into the jnat hole!


----------



## foody518

Looks like a great stone


----------



## F-Flash

Some new stuff.

Bryan Raquin 400mm sujihiki






My first J-nat, Ohira renge suita






Robin Dalman 250mm gyuto














Dalman with my other Gyutos, from left to right Dalman, Kurosaki, Catcheside, Masamoto KS, Toyama





The rosewood blank is for my new to-be magnetic knife strip. Just waiting for magnets, before Ill finish it up.


----------



## Mute-on

Nice selection there Flash :thumbsup:


----------



## Iggy

These are really nice looking Ohiras :thumbsup:

The Raquin Suji looks pretty sweet. San-Mai SC145?


----------



## zetieum

So you are the buyer of this 400mm Suji from Bryan. Definitively a very very attractive blade.


----------



## F-Flash

Yeah it's San-Mai SC145. Its indeed very awesome looking knife, I like the rustic look of it very much.


----------



## tward369

F-Flash said:


> Yeah it's San-Mai SC145. Its indeed very awesome looking knife, I like the rustic look of it very much.



Now that's a gorgeous knife. How does it perform?


----------



## Sharpchef

A Brian Raquin, thanks to Bagdertooth!, very nice knife after a little tuning! And my new Workhorse, Honyaki SC125 with walnut handle, a little inspirational after receiving the Raquin.....! (The Raquin weights around 190gramm, the Workhorse about 330g....... But it is a little longer :wink: 330mm edge...)
















Greets Sebastian.


----------



## SliceNDice

Tadao deba 180mm, Yoshisada 120mm Yanagiba


----------



## chinacats

Not great pics, but I am extremely happy with getting this so fast...and I think it is pretty freaking cool...for a bread knife that is


----------



## Cheeks1989

Great score Jim.


----------



## Badgertooth

Sharpchef said:


> A Brian Raquin, thanks to Bagdertooth!, very nice knife after a little tuning! And my new Workhorse, Honyaki SC125 with walnut handle, a little inspirational after receiving the Raquin.....! (The Raquin weights around 190gramm, the Workhorse about 330g....... But it is a little longer :wink: 330mm edge...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greets Sebastian.




Did you make the honyaki? That's amazing if you did.


----------



## CB1968

Few new ones that have arrived in the last couple of weeks

Ian Rogers 500 layer integral western with matching Ironwood saya













Bill Burke River of fire integral western

















Bill Burke San-Mai integral western, not many of these about













Jin


----------



## ynot1985

wow..4 beauties..

those 2 Burke's must be the ones from the sydney knife show.. I crosschecked my photos and they are very similar

what's the length of the 
Bill Burke San-Mai integral western, not many of these about

I remembered it was a longer knife than the rest there



CB1968 said:


> Few new ones that have arrived in the last couple of weeks
> 
> Ian Rogers 500 layer integral western with matching Ironwood saya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Burke River of fire integral western
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Burke San-Mai integral western, not many of these about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jin


----------



## schanop

Those knives look awesome, David. Those Burke's travelled extra further South, then North ;-)


----------



## sharptools

CB1968 said:


> Few new ones that have arrived in the last couple of weeks
> 
> Ian Rogers 500 layer integral western with matching Ironwood saya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Burke River of fire integral western
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Burke San-Mai integral western, not many of these about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jin



The Jin looks really cool. They're like miniature versions of the large butchering knives they use for whole Tuna at Tsukiji.


----------



## CB1968

ynot1985 said:


> wow..4 beauties..
> 
> those 2 Burke's must be the ones from the sydney knife show.. I crosschecked my photos and they are very similar
> 
> what's the length of the
> Bill Burke San-Mai integral western, not many of these about
> 
> I remembered it was a longer knife than the rest there



Hi mate, Yep the ones from the Syd show, Huw picked them up for me, the San- Mai is 235mm on the edge


----------



## CB1968

schanop said:


> Those knives look awesome, David. Those Burke's travelled extra further South, then North ;-)



Hi Chanop, correct mate South then North, but made it safe and sound.


----------



## Godslayer

That river of fire Burke. Its on fire.


----------



## Mingooch

That river of fire is really hot! Makes me want one...badly


----------



## V1P

David, I see you have been on a shopping spree [emoji16]


----------



## CB1968

Hi Ferry, been waiting for the Burkes for a few years, and everything just seemed to fall at once.


----------



## Badgertooth

Killer


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

CB1968 said:


> Hi Ferry, been waiting for the Burkes for a few years, and everything just seemed to fall at once.



Insane haul. Congrats!


----------



## panda

jin knives come with such crappy looking handles, i thought it was from a cheap cleaver. and the metal ferrule unflush with the handle would drive me insane.


----------



## V1P

CB1968 said:


> Hi Ferry, been waiting for the Burkes for a few years, and everything just seemed to fall at once.



You are very patient, I do not think I can wait that long. Looks like the wait was worth it, though.


----------



## CB1968

panda said:


> jin knives come with such crappy looking handles, i thought it was from a cheap cleaver. and the metal ferrule unflush with the handle would drive me insane.


I doubt I will be spending endless hours slicing fish, so I will struggle through with the handle, the knife is amazing in person


----------



## JBroida

panda said:


> jin knives come with such crappy looking handles, i thought it was from a cheap cleaver. and the metal ferrule unflush with the handle would drive me insane.



I think you'd be surprised at the level of finish they come with... and some customers ask for the ferrule to be flush, and we do that for them upon request FWIW


----------



## tienowen

Aloha Guy, I new to forum. I have been use J-knifes for 2~3 years but just oem knife that all. Recently just got the knife from EU for the price is oki knife. Sakimaru Takobiki, CW60, HRC 60 from Miyabi, the factory edge not good, just run to 1k stone for 10 minute. The handle kind of small also.


----------



## daddy yo yo

These Burkes are gorgeous!!!

And this Ian "Rogers" says HABURN...


----------



## Badgertooth

tienowen said:


> Aloha Guy, I new to forum. I have been use J-knifes for 2~3 years but just oem knife that all. Recently just got the knife from EU for the price is oki knife. Sakimaru Takobiki, CW60, HRC 60 from Miyabi, the factory edge not good, just run to 1k stone for 10 minute. The handle kind of small also.



Welcome, I hope you are enjoying your new knife


----------



## tienowen

Thank man. I still couldn't get the edge i want. I going get my knife full run sushi bar today.


----------



## spoiledbroth

been a minute since i posted here...

hiromoto sld honesuki, not used it too much yet so no comments. pretty sure it's an oem knife similar to what jon, masahiro, bernal, et al sell. 

about all I can hold with that left hand since I seperated my shoulder the other day at work... still going in 




click for higher res


----------



## Rubix3

Thanks to everyone for helping me pick my first Gyuto! Sakai Takayuki Ginsanko Wa Gyutou 210mm.


-Eric


----------



## soigne_west

spoiledbroth said:


> been a minute since i posted here...
> 
> hiromoto sld honesuki, not used it too much yet so no comments. pretty sure it's an oem knife similar to what jon, masahiro, bernal, et al sell.
> 
> about all I can hold with that left hand since I seperated my shoulder the other day at work... still going in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click for higher res



I had one of these, got it from Koki. All I can say is I freaking loved it. F&F and steel was far better than the masahiro's and Kanahide (cktg). SLD I believe. I have not tried Jon's or bernal's so I cannot


----------



## spoiledbroth

Im jusg saying i wouldnt be surprised if hiromoto either did what jon did (aesthetic fixups primarily on an oem knife) or perhaps theg are old stock when hiromoto had a contract to produce these oem cheapey butchery knives

Anyway the knife feels good in the hand and looks good (got the signature wonky hiromoto machine finishing but its quite a high grit finish so hard to notice). Stock saya is almosg friction fit though and im suspicious its a measurable amount thicker than 2.5mm on the spine. Tho i am surprised how thin behind the edge it seems to be. Hope it holds up.


----------



## Krassi

hii everybody!

i got me on impulse a "maybe Aizu Sharpening stone" from japanese auction stuff and thought.. "well if i send me a 2kilo brick package with ems i can send me more small stuff with this".. and i found this one






-it is made of "i dondt know steel" with a crazy awesome looking bolster and 157mm blade and well looks a bit like a boning knife/ kiritsuke or honesuki.. actually something like this a bit bigger will be also my new custom german xerxes sc125 petty of doom  with - i dondtknowbutpleasesupercoolwood and nice super bright bolster of cow!.. super cheap and same cool authentic style like my 80-90 year old solingen carbon steel knifes (i got many J.A.Henckels Carbon pre ww2 knifes and they are all lovely!  )

seeya daniel and i am happy that i accidently found this knife today !!..for super §&"%§/&$§ cheap!!


----------



## alterwisser

Krassi said:


> hii everybody!
> 
> i got me on impulse a "maybe Aizu Sharpening stone" from japanese auction stuff and thought.. "well if i send me a 2kilo brick package with ems i can send me more small stuff with this".. and i found this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -it is made of "i dondt know steel" with a crazy awesome looking bolster and 157mm blade and well looks a bit like a boning knife/ kiritsuke or honesuki.. actually something like this a bit bigger will be also my new custom german xerxes sc125 petty of doom  with - i dondtknowbutpleasesupercoolwood and nice super bright bolster of cow!.. super cheap and same cool authentic style like my 80-90 year old solingen carbon steel knifes (i got many J.A.Henckels Carbon pre ww2 knifes and they are all lovely!  )
> 
> seeya daniel and i am happy that i accidently found this knife today !!..for super §&"%§/&$§ cheap!!



Where did you get that beauty?


----------



## Jacob_x

Got my first Heiji in the post this week, after a nice 5 months wait! 
240 carbon gyuto (think it's more like 250 however). Pretty rustic f&f, but that doesn't bother me, happy to relieve spine and choir, and polish up the blade. Handle is nice and fits well. 
What a beast though! Was obviously expecting a hefty knife, but took me by surprise at first, however the size and weight grew quite comfortable pretty quickly. Only used at home to prepare dinner - a couple onions, two carrots, two fennel, one leek, and whilst there weren't any wedging issues, it wasn't the easiest through some of the ingredients, when cutting through the whole diameter of the leek for example. Tip went nicely through the onion.
Despite the minimal usage, the edge is covered in micro serrations and chips! I had expected this however from reading previous posts on here, and would have taken it to the stones beforehand had they not all been at work.
Looking forward to breaking her in properly in a busy day in the kitchen tomorrow :bat:


----------



## Jacob_x

Hmm, sorry photobucket seems to have rotated a couple of the pics. And more apologies for chappy phone shots!


----------



## Jacob_x

And Krassi nice pick up on that honesuki. The handle has a lovely mix of traditional wa handle and an antique western vibe!


----------



## panda

nice pickup jake, i'm glad you got the full carbon and not semistainless like everyone else. i think it is pretty common for new heiji owners want to thin the grind, moving the shinogi line up a bit.


----------



## Jacob_x

Carbon til I die baby!


----------



## Furminati

First used knife I ever bought . Dt itk 270 with mokume and bocote. Number 11 is written on the other side of the knife. I judged this knife quickly with the edge it came with. And then I sharpened it. And it is good. Lol



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## spoiledbroth

Beaut!


----------



## Badgertooth

You should link to the video where that apple died.


----------



## Furminati

If I knew how. I would. Lol.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Beautiful! Have a similar DT @ 260 mm but not with that sweet handle and love it! If this is the one traded by Pete84 he always keeps his knives in great condition IMO! Have fun with it ... I am also waiting for a new 225 from Devin to show up in the not too distant future so it will be nice to compare!



Furminati said:


> First used knife I ever bought . Dt itk 270 with mokume and bocote. Number 11 is written on the other side of the knife. I judged this knife quickly with the edge it came with. And then I sharpened it. And it is good. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DevinT

Furminati said:


> First used knife I ever bought . Dt itk 270 with mokume and bocote. Number 11 is written on the other side of the knife. I judged this knife quickly with the edge it came with. And then I sharpened it. And it is good. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I think this one was made for Adam Marr in the original batch. He was the main moderator for "In The Kitchen" sub forum back in the day. This was the only knife with an upgrade from the original batch. Congrats

Hoss


----------



## frog13

I had a Tanaka Blue #2 Santoku but wanted a Gyuto,also. I also ordered a Fujiwara Teruyasu at about the same time. Amazingly they arrived much faster than I expected and also at the same time. Oh, happy day for me! The Tanaka is about normal, needs a little work on the handle to match the ferrule, needs some work on the edge and could use a little softening around the spine and choil. The TF, well, I love it, looks good, feels good and is screamin' sharp.


----------



## Badgertooth

frog13 said:


> I had a Tanaka Blue #2 Santoku but wanted a Gyuto,also. I also ordered a Fujiwara Teruyasu at about the same time. Amazingly they arrived much faster than I expected and also at the same time. Oh, happy day for me! The Tanaka is about normal, needs a little work on the handle to match the ferrule, needs some work on the edge and could use a little softening around the spine and choil. The TF, well, I love it, looks good, feels good and is screamin' sharp.



Two great cutters, enjoy!


----------



## Pcol2000

Nothing too fancy, but a pretty cool story. Spyderco gives away 50 of these a month to military types that are forward deployed in support of OIR. I happen to be one of the lucky 50.


----------



## F-Flash

Not really a knife buy this time. But I finished the mag strip from the wood piece that was seen in my latest pics. Well actually there is my last 3 knife buys in that pic, Raquin monster suji, Dalman gyuto and catcheside mighty gyuto. 

Its made from Bolivian Rosewood, and has place for 11 knives. Magnets go in 2 different rows. Its little bit stronger than necessary, but Id rather make it like that, than to risk coming home and finding some of my knives destroyed on the floor. I could have made it fit few more knives, but decided to limit it to 11, thats how many knives I can keep at home + work kit (which has space for 7 knives) ofcourse. :angel2: So few more knive buys ahead, before I have to start selling. 

Its actually staying in my living room atm, until we renovate our kitchen in the coming winter. Cant wait that to happen! :spin chair:


----------



## pkjames

awesome you made it!


----------



## Jacob_x

Want one of those monster sujis so bad :viking:


----------



## Elber10

Great Collection


----------



## daveb

Pcol2000 said:


> Nothing too fancy, but a pretty cool story. Spyderco gives away 50 of these a month to military types that are forward deployed in support of OIR. I happen to be one of the lucky 50.



Great story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Love this.
&#128077;



F-Flash said:


> Not really a knife buy this time. But I finished the mag strip from the wood piece that was seen in my latest pics. Well actually there is my last 3 knife buys in that pic, Raquin monster suji, Dalman gyuto and catcheside mighty gyuto.
> 
> Its made from Bolivian Rosewood, and has place for 11 knives. Magnets go in 2 different rows. Its little bit stronger than necessary, but Id rather make it like that, than to risk coming home and finding some of my knives destroyed on the floor. I could have made it fit few more knives, but decided to limit it to 11, thats how many knives I can keep at home + work kit (which has space for 7 knives) ofcourse. :angel2: So few more knive buys ahead, before I have to start selling.
> 
> Its actually staying in my living room atm, until we renovate our kitchen in the coming winter. Cant wait that to happen! :spin chair:


----------



## JohnTitor

F-Flash said:


> Not really a knife buy this time. But I finished the mag strip from the wood piece that was seen in my latest pics. Well actually there is my last 3 knife buys in that pic, Raquin monster suji, Dalman gyuto and catcheside mighty gyuto.
> 
> Its made from Bolivian Rosewood, and has place for 11 knives. Magnets go in 2 different rows. Its little bit stronger than necessary, but Id rather make it like that, than to risk coming home and finding some of my knives destroyed on the floor. I could have made it fit few more knives, but decided to limit it to 11, thats how many knives I can keep at home + work kit (which has space for 7 knives) ofcourse. :angel2: So few more knive buys ahead, before I have to start selling.
> 
> Its actually staying in my living room atm, until we renovate our kitchen in the coming winter. Cant wait that to happen! :spin chair:



Looks awesome. Good work.

Would you mind giving more details describing the magnets and layout you used in the back?

I've been wanting to make a nice strip for a while, but I'm not sure how to set up the magnets in a safe way...


----------



## hambone.johnson

315mm tako in 52100 from James Oatley in Ausey.

Great work. Looking forward to working with him again 

http://s991.photobucket.com/user/chef_thames/library/Oatley 52100


----------



## F-Flash

http://www.knivesandstones.com/blog/my-syousin-magnetic-knife-strip-wip/

This is basically how I made it. Very good instructions from James.


----------



## JohnTitor

F-Flash said:


> http://www.knivesandstones.com/blog/my-syousin-magnetic-knife-strip-wip/
> 
> This is basically how I made it. Very good instructions from James.



Kickass, thanks.


----------



## Furminati

My first left handed bread knife ! Wife gave me grief about customs on another ****ing knife, but she can't cut the crusts of two pb and j's simultaneously. So it's probably just envy rearing its ugly head



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Furminati

Off*


----------



## Godslayer

Nice I'm waiting for mine to arrive. I gave my old one to my sister who lives to bake. Missed it. They are epic blades


----------



## Anton

Finally picked up a Kato. 
These guys are thick. Really good on the stones. Fit and finish is ok.
Will be comparing against this line up over the next few weeks..


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Furminati said:


> My first left handed bread knife ! Wife gave me grief about customs on another ****ing knife, but she can't cut the crusts of two pb and j's simultaneously. So it's probably just envy rearing its ugly head
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Cool, how's the up-charge for a lefty relative to a standard?


----------



## Furminati

tjangula said:


> Cool, how's the up-charge for a lefty relative to a standard?


Not bad, 20 euro


----------



## Furminati

Anton said:


> Finally picked up a Kato.
> These guys are thick. Really good on the stones. Fit and finish is ok.
> Will be comparing against this line up over the next few weeks..



Nice line up !


----------



## SoapInABox

Came in the mail, came out the box, came to this thread






New Walnut cutting board with Maple and Cherry accents! a beastly 24"x18"x1.5"
Didn't realize how some of my knives would match, but that's just a plus! :thumbsup:


----------



## YG420

Anton said:


> Finally picked up a Kato.
> These guys are thick. Really good on the stones. Fit and finish is ok.
> Will be comparing against this line up over the next few weeks..



That Kato has its work cut out! Nice pickup!


----------



## Furminati

Hide 240 gyuto in blue #2
(Not gesshin)



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Godslayer

Furminati said:


> Hide 240 gyuto in blue #2
> (Not gesshin)
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Nice, is that a sticker? I kindof want an engraved hide deba. But can't justify it for the 4 fish a year I butcher lol.


----------



## Furminati

Godslayer said:


> Nice, is that a sticker? I kindof want an engraved hide deba. But can't justify it for the 4 fish a year I butcher lol.



That's a sticker ya. Lol


----------



## Von blewitt

Is this monosteel or San Mai?



Furminati said:


> Hide 240 gyuto in blue #2
> (Not gesshin)
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Furminati

Von blewitt said:


> Is this monosteel or San Mai?


San Mai. But something is not sitting right with me on this knife. I've asked for a refund. May of jumped the gun on showing it off.


----------



## inzite

nice hide up there!

this one came in finally!



#yukurosaki by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



&#33778; by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Cheeks1989

Nice pick up I would love to hear your thoughts on the r2.


----------



## Furminati

those kurosakis are sleek. I very much like r2. Have never had a Kurosaki . Might be time. Let me know how it works for you


----------



## augerpro

Always wanted a 210mm petty, so I added to my Ginrei collection:


----------



## mr drinky

I haven't posted much lately, but the arrival of a brand spanking new Mario is reason to post for sure. 

k.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mr drinky said:


> I haven't posted much lately, but the arrival of a brand spanking new Mario is reason to post for sure.
> 
> k.



Cool, do you literally mean "brand spanking new"? If so nice to see he's making again, I've been interested ever since I first saw Salty's video


----------



## mr drinky

tjangula said:


> Cool, do you literally mean "brand spanking new"? If so nice to see he's making again, I've been interested ever since I first saw Salty's video



Yep, it is hot off the press. And strangely, it was a series of unfortunate events that led to this knife coming into my possession. But in the end, it all worked out. 

k.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Beautiful blade ... CPM154? Curious as to the blade length and heel height!



mr drinky said:


> I haven't posted much lately, but the arrival of a brand spanking new Mario is reason to post for sure.
> 
> k.


----------



## inzite

Cheeks1989 said:


> Nice pick up I would love to hear your thoughts on the r2.



i like it alot so far, ootb sharpness was decent, gave it a quick loaded strop and its quite good. This one is about 53mm at the heel and maybe about 230mm length. Feels great in the hand and is nice to not have reactions with fruits. Gonna have to cook a nice soup to get a better feel with the denser stuff. Have not found the need to take to the stones yet.


----------



## inzite

Furminati said:


> those kurosakis are sleek. I very much like r2. Have never had a Kurosaki . Might be time. Let me know how it works for you



so far so good, fit and finish is nice and feels good in the hand.


----------



## YG420

270 Kato Suji and an Uchigumori stone. The suji surprisingly has a little bit of flex to it. Gona try it out on some smoked tri tip when I'm done with my shift. Can't wait to try out the Uchigumori, still need to seal and flatten it.


----------



## Badgertooth

YG420 said:


> 270 Kato Suji and an Uchigumori stone. The suji surprisingly has a little bit of flex to it. Gona try it out on some smoked tri tip when I'm done with my shift. Can't wait to try out the Uchigumori, still need to seal and flatten it.



Disgustingly cool. On both counts.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Nice score! I was at the lake when the Kato Suji email came in and wasn't expecting it


----------



## limpet

YG420 said:


> 270 Kato Suji and an Uchigumori stone. The suji surprisingly has a little bit of flex to it. Gona try it out on some smoked tri tip when I'm done with my shift. Can't wait to try out the Uchigumori, still need to seal and flatten it.


Very nice!  And interesting. It could just be the photo, but it looks like that suji has a little more belly than the one I have: https://drive.google.com/drive/fold...NvUG5zRmhqWE9GM3M1WWozc09zLWN6X3dMdm9sdnQ5VDg


----------



## j22582536

Haven't posted things for a while...here are my latest score


----------



## schanop

j22582536 said:


> Haven't posted things for a while...here are my latest score



How nice, James. Will you post comparison between wa and yo kitaeji suji, please?


----------



## j22582536

schanop said:


> How nice, James. Will you post comparison between wa and yo kitaeji suji, please?



Couldn't seem to find my measuring tape for measurement, but here are some pics for comparison.


----------



## Anton

j22582536 said:


> Couldn't seem to find my measuring tape for measurement, but here are some pics for comparison.



Where is the cutting board from ? Wood used?


----------



## schanop

Whoah, awesome, James. Thank.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Nice sujis J!

Cutting board looks like a larchwood board, I think it's AKA juniper?
EDIT
http://larchwoodcanada.com


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

It's been awhile.


----------



## chinacats

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> View attachment 32931
> 
> 
> It's been awhile.



That's one helluva' reentry!!!


----------



## preizzo

Nice &#128522;&#128522;&#128521;


----------



## patraleigh

my 300mm. Yanagiba Toyama just arrived yesterday

after I used 270 mm. kiritsuke for 4 month / 5 day per week at work . I love how the knife perform, edge retention, how sharp and very easy to sharp

It's make me want to try this yanagiba. which is smaller lighter and thinner









F&F very impressive







first cut OTFB : feel a little bit aggressive cut but it's perfrom very well !!!
after all day used at work. it's still sharp


----------



## Badgertooth

patraleigh said:


> my 300mm. Yanagiba Toyama just arrived yesterday
> 
> after I used 270 mm. kiritsuke for 4 month / 5 day per week at work . I love how the knife perform, edge retention, how sharp and very easy to sharp
> 
> It's make me want to try this yanagiba. which is smaller lighter and thinner
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32952
> View attachment 32953
> View attachment 32954
> 
> 
> 
> F&F very impressive
> 
> 
> View attachment 32955
> View attachment 32956
> 
> 
> 
> first cut OTFB : feel a little bit aggressive cut but it's perfrom very well !!!
> after all day used at work. it's still sharp
> 
> 
> View attachment 32957



Straight to work, awesome!


----------



## Graydo77

Striking out finding a kitaeji shig so far on vaca in Tokyo but picked these up a yesterday[emoji4]
https://flic.kr/p/LXAAQN
https://flic.kr/p/LQCiXy


----------



## LB_Jefferies

Some Delbert Ealy SS damascus that I tried to resist. Koa and blackwood for the handles.



https://flic.kr/p/LBnxbd


----------



## cheflarge

Ealy's are stunning!!!


----------



## Ruso

I decided to close the gap in my traditional J. set. And since I could not chose I got both.

Gransfors Bruks Small Forest and Wetterlings Small Hunter's


----------



## spoiledbroth

If you view the latest post in this thread on mobile you only see the axe choils initially... I thought omg Kato deba


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Oh baby nice axes! They've been on my wish list for years.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Received this beautiful HHH garasuki a week ago and I can't thank Randy enough for the beautiful workmanship that went in to it! 

Here it is next to a Masamoto 145mm Honesuki for perspective (note Masamoto is a tiny bit short from original after a small "incident" :scared4: but Dave Martell came to the rescue and you can't even notice)!






Spine & Coil shots (best effort with a point and shoot)









Handle (butt end) is sweet IMO ...





Blade performs very, very well doesn't feel long and tip is really agile ... just starting to play with it though ... not tried to sharpen it since OOTB edge was screaming ... 

TjA


----------



## soigne_west

Sorry for the terrible pictures. Had this knife for almost a wee. and it was exactly what i was looking for.

Kochi 240 Stainless Clad K tip Gyuto


----------



## soigne_west

MontezumaBoy said:


> Received this beautiful HHH garasuki a week ago and I can't thank Randy enough for the beautiful workmanship that went in to it!
> 
> Here it is next to a Masamoto 145mm Honesuki for perspective (note Masamoto is a tiny bit short from original after a small "incident" :scared4: but Dave Martell came to the rescue and you can't even notice)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spine & Coil shots (best effort with a point and shoot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle (butt end) is sweet IMO ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade performs very, very well doesn't feel long and tip is really agile ... just starting to play with it though ... not tried to sharpen it since OOTB edge was screaming ...
> 
> TjA



Thats stunning!


----------



## preizzo

I know it s not a knife but it s really cool. 
This is my new knives block. 
Made of old cookery book, can hold up to 25 knives and it cost me 10 dollars. 
I bought the books from a second hand shop.


----------



## Matus

A few new items from Jon - tenugui, apron and some peelers, but most notably a long awaited Gesshin Ittetsu single bevel petty 180 mm - I am loving it already


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Pretty knife. What motivated you to buy a yanagibi?


----------



## jessf

Awesome idea.



preizzo said:


> I know it s not a knife but it s really cool.
> This is my new knives block.
> Made of old cookery book, can hold up to 25 knives and it cost me 10 dollars.
> I bought the books from a second hand shop.


----------



## Matus

Mucho Bocho said:


> Pretty knife. What motivated you to buy a yanagibi?



It is not only shorter, but also thinner than a yanagiba, what should allow to use it on everyday smaller tasks and also around boneless meats. So in a way - a possibility to actually use a single bevel knife even though I cook fish rarely (and if I do there is very little cutting involved).


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Ok so it's a yani on a weight loss program. Is it truly a single? If it is a single I don't see why you think it would perform well on the board chopping or rock slicing? Still pretty though.


----------



## Godslayer

I just want that cutting board. Its stunning


----------



## milkbaby

preizzo said:


> I know it s not a knife but it s really cool.
> This is my new knives block.
> Made of old cookery book, can hold up to 25 knives and it cost me 10 dollars.
> I bought the books from a second hand shop.



Very cool idea! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby

LB_Jefferies said:


> Some Delbert Ealy SS damascus that I tried to resist. Koa and blackwood for the handles.
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/LBnxbd





MontezumaBoy said:


> Received this beautiful HHH garasuki a week ago and I can't thank Randy enough for the beautiful workmanship that went in to it!
> 
> Here it is next to a Masamoto 145mm Honesuki for perspective (note Masamoto is a tiny bit short from original after a small "incident" :scared4: but Dave Martell came to the rescue and you can't even notice)!




Both Ealy and Haas/HHH are freaking incredible looking... the etch on the HHH blade is awesome, so purdy...


----------



## Godslayer

MontezumaBoy said:


> Received this beautiful HHH garasuki a week ago and I can't thank Randy enough for the beautiful workmanship that went in to it!
> 
> Here it is next to a Masamoto 145mm Honesuki for perspective (note Masamoto is a tiny bit short from original after a small "incident" :scared4: but Dave Martell came to the rescue and you can't even notice)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spine & Coil shots (best effort with a point and shoot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle (butt end) is sweet IMO ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade performs very, very well doesn't feel long and tip is really agile ... just starting to play with it though ... not tried to sharpen it since OOTB edge was screaming ...
> 
> TjA



Honestly the best looking garasuki ever made, that beast was built for breaking down ostriches and teradactyls. Amazing.


----------



## malexthekid

LB_Jefferies said:


> Some Delbert Ealy SS damascus that I tried to resist. Koa and blackwood for the handles.
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/LBnxbd



I love Del's random pattern.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Pterodactyls


----------



## zetieum

Munetoshi Sanjo 210mm from JNS.


----------



## BlueSteel

Never tried to show a picture yet, so this will be a test! The knife I'm trying to show is my new Saji R2 Diamond Damascus 210 Gyoto with burled Buckeye handle...here goes...





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BlueSteel

And my Murata Western Nakiri 165 (Aogami #1):




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SliceNDice

Matus said:


> It is not only shorter, but also thinner than a yanagiba, what should allow to use it on everyday smaller tasks and also around boneless meats. So in a way - a possibility to actually use a single bevel knife even though I cook fish rarely (and if I do there is very little cutting involved).



I also use a small 120 yanagi as my petty, but Mucho is right, not a rocker lol. I use it mainly to trim fat off meat and other small tasks.


----------



## Godslayer

SliceNDice said:


> I also use a small 120 yanagi as my petty, but Mucho is right, not a rocker lol. I use it mainly to trim fat off meat and other small tasks.



And the winner for cutest chef knife goes to


----------



## marc4pt0

malexthekid said:


> I love Del's random pattern.



I love seeing Del's work pop up. That's one you don't see often, but when you do you just want to slap somebody's hiney and shout "HOTDAMN THAT'S A PURTY KNIFE!!"


----------



## kevpenbanc

BlueSteel said:


> Never tried to show a picture yet, so this will be a test! The knife I'm trying to show is my new Saji R2 Diamond Damascus 210 Gyoto with burled Buckeye handle...here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Love this !


----------



## BlueSteel

kevpenbanc said:


> Love this !



Thanks for the kind words! Got this one from Chris Weidmark at Fine Japanese Kitchen Knives in Ottawa, Canada. The Buckeye handle is really stunning in person (and Saji's blade is no joke either!)

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## SliceNDice

Godslayer said:


> And the winner for cutest chef knife goes to



:biggrin:


----------



## kevpenbanc

Blair,

I did get to handle one of the Saji diamond damascus blades (240 gyuto) a year or so back, with an octagonal handle, ebony I think.
I keep thinking of it from time to time, it is possibly the best looking knife I have handled, well maybe 2nd best - I was recently loaned a Maumasi.

With the handle you' ve got on it, awesome.

It was a good cutter too.

Enjoy, I'm envious.
Kev




BlueSteel said:


> Thanks for the kind words! Got this one from Chris Weidmark at Fine Japanese Kitchen Knives in Ottawa, Canada. The Buckeye handle is really stunning in person (and Saji's blade is no joke either!)
> 
> Cheers,
> Blair


----------



## daveb

The project below has finally come to fruition after about 3 years.

Shopped the knives for awhile to make up a "set". Ebay and I became buds. And the knives trickled in.

Told Myron at Dream Burls what I was trying to do and that I wanted an "American" wood for these classic American knives. He came thru with enough Ironwood for all and it was on sale as well. Couple hiccups with getting handles made and installed but one of our members took on the project and did some very nice work. 

They were looking good, cut ok, but there were some fatties in there. 

Sent the first boning knife to Sam at Buttermilk Supply for some thinning and sharpening. Great job. Took awhile but eventually sent him the rest and he has them all cutting just like they know how.

Gotta say the winner in this bunch is the boning knife. Design is near perfect. One will go to kitchen and the other will join my deer kit. And each of them was under 10 bucks on the bay.

Gonna have some fun with these old timers.


----------



## malexthekid

Great looking set. Really like the handles. Simple but elegant.


----------



## foody518

That set looks wonderful!

I've never seen a Forgecraft in person so I was wondering - how well does that characteristic pattern on them hold up to thinning/refinishing?


----------



## schanop

A bit of honesukis overloaded, Kato, Shig, and Heiji. Probably too many to keep all three, ha ha.


----------



## YG420

schanop said:


> A bit of honesukis overloaded, Kato, Shig, and Heiji. Probably too many to keep all three, ha ha.



:bigeek:
I can help take that kato off your hands


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Schanop, do you have a favorite?


----------



## schanop

Heiji just arrived today from Southern NSW, and it seems to be a good size for me. Its edge is straighter than the other two, so I will see how it works out.

Usually I don't deal with any bird larger than about 2kg. Kato is a little a bit big, so I have been using mainly Shig. It is light, nimble, and came with quite a delicate edge originally. After a bit of sharpening and usage, I have no problem using it to cut through neck bones, and carcass.


----------



## Jacob_x

preizzo said:


> I know it s not a knife but it s really cool.
> This is my new knives block.
> Made of old cookery book, can hold up to 25 knives and it cost me 10 dollars.
> I bought the books from a second hand shop.



Absolutely love this.


----------



## preizzo

You you jacob_x


----------



## preizzo

Tk you


----------



## spoiledbroth

daveb said:


> The project below has finally come to fruition after about 3 years.
> 
> Shopped the knives for awhile to make up a "set". Ebay and I became buds. And the knives trickled in.
> 
> Told Myron at Dream Burls what I was trying to do and that I wanted an "American" wood for these classic American knives. He came thru with enough Ironwood for all and it was on sale as well. Couple hiccups with getting handles made and installed but one of our members took on the project and did some very nice work.
> 
> They were looking good, cut ok, but there were some fatties in there.
> 
> Sent the first boning knife to Sam at Buttermilk Supply for some thinning and sharpening. Great job. Took awhile but eventually sent him the rest and he has them all cutting just like they know how.
> 
> Gotta say the winner in this bunch is the boning knife. Design is near perfect. One will go to kitchen and the other will join my deer kit. And each of them was under 10 bucks on the bay.
> 
> Gonna have some fun with these old timers.



Beautiful!!!!! Can i ask how much $ all in?


----------



## milkbaby

daveb said:


> The project below has finally come to fruition after about 3 years.
> 
> Gonna have some fun with these old timers.



Holy moly, that's incredible! So. Freaking. Cool!

It made me jump on ebay looking for a vintage 10 inch chef knife... no more deals.


----------



## tgfencer

Oophf, every time I look at this thread I am reminded that I need a better paying job...


----------



## daveb

milkbaby said:


> It made me jump on ebay looking for a vintage 10 inch chef knife... no more deals.



Good prices can be had, just not every day. I bought two of the 10 inch Chef, looking for the "right" one. Bought them both in combo with another knife. Less than 30 per package. Search "Vintage Forgecraft" and be a little patient.


----------



## daveb

spoiledbroth said:


> Beautiful!!!!! Can i ask how much $ all in?



Not sure. The knives were the cheapest part. Wood and materials less than 100. Thinning and finish sharpening just north of 100. Handle work was volunteered after a vendor fell through. (Luv this forum!) And time. Was a fun project.


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice set of Forgies ya got there Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

tgfencer said:


> Oophf, every time I look at this thread I am reminded that I need a better paying job...




Me too.


----------



## milkbaby

You're gonna need a bigger board. -_-








I got a couple of 240+ mm gyutos to add to the mag bar within the last few days. Haven't gotten the chance to use the Takeda yet, but the one time I used the DT ITK (in 52100), I was instantly converted to 240 or longer gyutos... It freaking cuts like mad on the board, I was instantly a fan of the size and the knife. I thought the handle was ginormous but it makes the balance point just about perfect for me.


----------



## Furminati

Picked up a Kazuyuki tanaka 210 suji/petty



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MontezumaBoy

milkbaby said:


> "the DT ITK (in 52100)"


Beautiful ITK - looks like new? B/S/T? Don't recall any in 52100 recently? Love my 270 (AEB-L) and the handle size is perfect IMO (big hands ...) What is the handle wood if you don't mind? Cocobolo?

Nice setup & board BTW! 

TjA


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

While there is nothing particularly artistic about it, I really like the photo.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

MontezumaBoy said:


> Beautiful ITK - looks like new? B/S/T? Don't recall any in 52100 recently? Love my 270 (AEB-L) and the handle size is perfect IMO (big hands ...) What is the handle wood if you don't mind? Cocobolo?
> 
> Nice setup & board BTW!
> 
> TjA



Handle is bocote


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Thx Mucho!



Mucho Bocho said:


> Handle is bocote


----------



## Fedusa

Got this in today. So excited to use it.

I want to lacquer the sticker with the handle though since it's unfinished.


----------



## Aleque

Fedusa said:


> Got this in today. So excited to use it.
> 
> I want to lacquer the sticker with the handle though since it's unfinished.



I wondered about doing this as well. I would want to keep the sticker in good shape. Let us know what you end up doing to preserve it!


----------



## milkbaby

MontezumaBoy said:


> Beautiful ITK - looks like new? B/S/T? Don't recall any in 52100 recently? Love my 270 (AEB-L) and the handle size is perfect IMO (big hands ...) What is the handle wood if you don't mind? Cocobolo?



Mucho Bocho answered wood question, and the knife was offered privately to me as unused from the original owner. Right now it's my favorite knife to cook with. I totally dig it!

The board is a small one I got recently for when I'm not cutting as much stuff. It's a pain to clean the larger board in my little kitchen sink.


----------



## AllanP

Furminati said:


> Picked up a Kazuyuki tanaka 210 suji/petty
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Oh damn, that's a unicorn now a days


----------



## spoiledbroth

Furminati said:


> Picked up a Kazuyuki tanaka 210 suji/petty
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



But how!


----------



## Furminati

spoiledbroth said:


> But how!



Old stock I guess ? Ordered straight from an Internet store. They had a couple ironwood, and one micarta left. However the most popular models (240 -270 gyutos) have been gone for a while 



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Furminati

milkbaby said:


> You're gonna need a bigger board. -_-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a couple of 240+ mm gyutos to add to the mag bar within the last few days. Haven't gotten the chance to use the Takeda yet, but the one time I used the DT ITK (in 52100), I was instantly converted to 240 or longer gyutos... It freaking cuts like mad on the board, I was instantly a fan of the size and the knife. I thought the handle was ginormous but it makes the balance point just about perfect for me.



Great pick up. Looks brand new. I just had a dt itk, they're amazing. Only sold it to try for a new dt with a western handle. Probably should of held on to it for longer.. Lol. Congrats


----------



## daveb

milkbaby said:


> I got a couple of 240+ mm gyutos to add to the mag bar within the last few days. Haven't gotten the chance to use the Takeda yet, but the one time I used the DT ITK (in 52100), I was instantly converted to 240 or longer gyutos... It freaking cuts like mad on the board, I was instantly a fan of the size and the knife. I thought the handle was ginormous but it makes the balance point just about perfect for me.



Nice Rack!

(What's the steel for?)


----------



## Von blewitt

is that a guy fieri bread knife?


----------



## soigne_west

270 

Stainless

Prep Knife.

Ya ya instead of doing the old survey find me my next knife... i decided to put some trust into a small town smith. 

270 k tip gyuto, exactly the way i wantrd. AEB-L treated to 61 by Peters hear treat. Black and White Canvas micarta handle. Mosaic Pin. Hell of a deal, all said and done.


----------



## Godslayer

soigne_west said:


> 270
> 
> Stainless
> 
> Prep Knife.
> 
> Ya ya instead of doing the old survey find me my next knife... i decided to put some trust into a small town smith.
> 
> 270 k tip gyuto, exactly the way i wantrd. AEB-L treated to 61 by Peters hear treat. Black and White Canvas micarta handle. Mosaic Pin. Hell of a deal, all said and done.



Ive never seen a k tip with that much curve. Interesting blade. Makes me smile. I wish alberta had a décent knife maker i knew about who could make me something.


----------



## milkbaby

daveb said:


> Nice Rack!
> (What's the steel for?)



Nice rack? I feel objectified. LOL
The steel was bought for me and my ex-gf to hone our big box knives. I just put it on the bar to get some space in the knife drawer. 





Von blewitt said:


> is that a guy fieri bread knife?



Good eye! I'm wanting to upgrade to a Watanabe bread knife, but the price is so many multiples of what I got the Guy Fieri bread knife for that I'm balking a little... Although i have to say that a bread knife is something I use very often, so an "upgrade" seems worthwhile?


----------



## milkbaby

soigne_west said:


> 270
> 
> Stainless
> 
> Prep Knife.
> 
> Ya ya instead of doing the old survey find me my next knife... i decided to put some trust into a small town smith.
> 
> 270 k tip gyuto, exactly the way i wantrd. AEB-L treated to 61 by Peters hear treat. Black and White Canvas micarta handle. Mosaic Pin. Hell of a deal, all said and done.



Very cool! Nice to get a knife made especially for you. How much of the details did you leave up to the knife maker?


----------



## Badgertooth

milkbaby said:


> Good eye! I'm wanting to upgrade to a Watanabe bread knife, but the price is so many multiples of what I got the Guy Fieri bread knife for that I'm balking a little... Although i have to say that a bread knife is something I use very often, so an "upgrade" seems worthwhile?



This feels weird because I'm the first to endorse and recommend Watanabe but might I suggest a Güde bread sword which will make the crustiest sourdough soil itself. Or the tadafusa SLD breadknife if you're looking for a knife in that hybrid idiom (I have one, and am constantly surprised by useful it is)


----------



## Aleque

Badgertooth said:


> This feels weird because I'm the first to endorse and recommend Watanabe but might I suggest a Güde bread sword which will make the crustiest sourdough soil itself. Or the tadafusa SLD breadknife if you're looking for a knife in that hybrid idiom (I have one, and am constantly surprised by useful it is)



I'll second the Gude. It practically melts crusty bread loaves in half. I was very surprised at the difference between other bread knives and the Gude.


----------



## soigne_west

milkbaby said:


> Very cool! Nice to get a knife made especially for you. How much of the details did you leave up to the knife maker?



I told him The overall Profile with no real specifics and i told him what color micarta handle i wanted. Oh and i picked out the Mosaic Pin.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I know, I know. These are why I got this:

1. Acquisition disorder run amok
2. Love for Carters
3. Priced at more than half off regular cost, and still cheaper than non-Damascus

Not a huge fan of the handle, but just couldn't pass this bargain up. Apparently someone bought this thinking it was a robust knife (non-flexible) and there was some damage that occurred during it's virgin voyage. Knife is sent back to Murray and he refurbished it. Took 10mm off the original length and made it a more narrow knife; just the way I like it. Now it's about 9.5" and just the profile I prefer. Did I mention it's more than HALF the price of the original? I love bargains.





[/URL] 

 

 

 

[/IMG]


----------



## YG420

Siiiiiick!!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

So much for being done with Damascus lol, reminds me of me when I said I was gonna get just one jnat 

The reasons mentioned above a good justification especially #3. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## milkbaby

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I know, I know. These are why I got this:
> 
> 1. Acquisition disorder run amok
> 2. Love for Carters
> 3. Priced at more than half off regular cost, and still cheaper than non-Damascus
> 
> Not a huge fan of the handle, but just couldn't pass this bargain up. Apparently someone bought this thinking it was a robust knife (non-flexible) and there was some damage that occurred during it's virgin voyage. Knife is sent back to Murray and he refurbished it. Took 10mm off the original length and made it a more narrow knife; just the way I like it. Now it's about 9.5" and just the profile I prefer. Did I mention it's more than HALF the price of the original? I love bargains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] ][/URL][/IMG]



Wow, you pounced on that quick! I saw that on the website and was considering it except I didn't love the handle and wanted more height. Pretty awesome deal on a pretty knife tho! I think Carter could do a little better on the pictures on his website, the details look great in your photos!


----------



## Elber10

Great Knife, wonderful Damast


----------



## tienowen

Sakimaru Takobiki 300mm from JCK, Gyuto 270mm and Wa-deba 165mm from Suisin Korin


----------



## KeithA

tienowen said:


> Sakimaru Takobiki 300mm from JCK, Gyuto 270mm and Wa-deba 165mm from Suisin Korin



Well, quite a few have scored nicely today. Have you used the honesuki yet? In the market for one. Would have been handy today.


----------



## tienowen

I had honesuki as well but i don't use it a lot, my job on for fish if i move to kitchen i can use the knife for chicken.


----------



## KeithA

Thanks for the response, tienowen. Again, beautiful knives.


----------



## Chuckles

Couldn't be happier.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Hot damn


----------



## Furminati

beauty !


----------



## statusquo

Wow!


----------



## Anton

defies so many expectations


----------



## USC 2012

Anton said:


> defies so many expectationsView attachment 33102



So sick!


----------



## YG420

Very nice!


----------



## marc4pt0

Straight old school classy right there. I wish we saw more of DT's work. Actually I wish DT was producing more! (No offense Devin, you're still tops in my book)


----------



## marc4pt0

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Had I seen this I might have jumped on it myself. Very serendipitous for you. Half the cost? F yeah!


----------



## milkbaby

Chuckles said:


> Couldn't be happier.





Anton said:


> defies so many expectationsView attachment 33102



Nice to see some people that still enjoy sweet damascus/ patterns... both are super pretty knives!


----------



## Anton

marc4pt0 said:


> Had I seen this I might have jumped on it myself. Very serendipitous for you. Half the cost? F yeah!



If I may, what did it go for?


----------



## schanop

Got this plain looking Sakai Jikko 240mm gyuto recently. It is a very thin san-mai white 2 knife. Quite tall for a Sakai gyuto at 50mm and 183g. 

What is awesome of this knife is that polishing quality is super super nice. This is probably the smoothest polish for a San-mai double bevel knife that I have seen from Sakai. Definitely it does not look like a natural stone polish from Shigefusa, but it is so smooth and even. Engraving is nicely done for a non kanji reader like me. Choil and spine are lightly rounded and smooth.

It is tall and thin with slight convex, so it behaves like a laser knife that I have used before, go though thick, dense veggie easily. It does not feel as stiff as knives that I have been using regularly lately. It took me a little while to adjust to a thinner, lighter knife. But after shaking that different feeling away, this is a really good performer, well, as far as a home cook can tell.


----------



## preizzo

Where did you buy it?


----------



## tienowen

Is that from hocho-knife, i saw they sale on the website.


----------



## Badgertooth

schanop said:


> Got this plain looking Sakai Jikko 240mm gyuto recently. It is a very thin san-mai white 2 knife. Quite tall for a Sakai gyuto at 50mm and 183g.
> 
> What is awesome of this knife is that polishing quality is super super nice. This is probably the smoothest polish for a San-mai double bevel knife that I have seen from Sakai. Definitely it does not look like a natural stone polish from Shigefusa, but it is so smooth and even. Engraving is nicely done for a non kanji reader like me. Choil and spine are lightly rounded and smooth.
> 
> It is tall and thin with slight convex, so it behaves like a laser knife that I have used before, go though thick, dense veggie easily. It does not feel as stiff as knives that I have been using regularly lately. It took me a little while to adjust to a thinner, lighter knife. But after shaking that different feeling away, this is a really good performer, well, as far as a home cook can tell.



That looks very nice. A few months ago I tried to find out info on Sakai Jikko but found very little. That ticks a lot of boxes for me.


----------



## schanop

K&S has a local Sydney showroom that has lots of stuff not online ;-)

This one looks really good. So if you are interested, ping James.


----------



## malexthekid

Is the showroom open Chanop? Couldn't find deets on it on James' website. Will be in Sydney in a month and wouldn't mind stopping by if its open


----------



## schanop

Yes, Alex. James is working at the showroom (his office now) Monday to Friday usually. Just have to ping him up for addy and exact time that he is there. Not far from Ikea Tempe.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Anton said:


> If I may, what did it go for?



I paid $750 for it.


----------



## Anton

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I paid $750 for it.



Wow


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Anton said:


> Wow



The original cost was $1535 (when it was returned, Murray took 10mm off and narrowed the blade).


----------



## marc4pt0

Get the funk out of town. Seriously, get out of here. Man that's an awesome price!


----------



## niklasbaastrup

My little brother placed an order at Watanabe, and i couldn't resist :laugh:







It's a 110 mm petty in white no. 1 from his special pages. The clad is his kintaro ame, but most of it has not been polished and it makes a rather nice finish i think.


----------



## milkbaby

schanop said:


> Got this plain looking Sakai Jikko 240mm gyuto recently. It is a very thin san-mai white 2 knife. Quite tall for a Sakai gyuto at 50mm and 183g.
> 
> It is tall and thin with slight convex, so it behaves like a laser knife that I have used before, go though thick, dense veggie easily. It does not feel as stiff as knives that I have been using regularly lately. It took me a little while to adjust to a thinner, lighter knife. But after shaking that different feeling away, this is a really good performer, well, as far as a home cook can tell.



That looks great... awesome deal too! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## limpet

A couple of days ago, I picked up an old knife with a new handle. My first japanese chef knife was a Goko 240 and it was the start of my crazy knife collection. That was three years ago and the Goko still holds a special place in my heart. It is a great knife and I thought it deserved something better than a cheap handle with a plastic ferrule. So I let Robin Dalman make a new handle and rehandle it. Birch and reindeer = Beautiful. Thanks, Robin! 

Here are some photos taken with my mobile, so the picture quality is so-so and I had to keep some of it in low resolution.


----------



## brianh

Still trying to wrap my head around the fact that this left Denmark yesterday and today it's here in my hands. 

Toyama 210mm gyuto. Only cut up a couple things so far, not enough to have much opinion other than I like the hefty weight and it's fun to use.


----------



## Fedusa

Jealous! That looks very nice.
I wanted the 210 also. How much was shipping?


----------



## brianh

Thanks! Free shipping


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I'm really enjoying my 300 Toyama suji. I recently put an octagonal ho handle on it and polished out the grind marks in the choil... but not in that order


----------



## brianh

I hope to use it more this weekend. The profile felt nice right away. Doesn't seem terribly reactive, too. But, we just met.


----------



## zetieum

brianh said:


> I hope to use it more this weekend. The profile felt nice right away. Doesn't seem terribly reactive, too. But, we just met.



I would love to hear what you think of it. I am lurking on this one for some time now.


----------



## brianh

zetieum said:


> I would love to hear what you think of it. I am lurking on this one for some time now.



Will do!


----------



## sergeysus

Fedex delivers again.... Kenichi Shiraki in Deba white #1


----------



## schanop

That's a nice looking deba. Was that from AFrame?



sergeysus said:


> Fedex delivers again.... Kenichi Shiraki in Deba white #1


----------



## YG420

Just got a couple of knives rehandled. 

Konosuke 240 b2 honyaki





Kato 210 damascus











Also picked up a kato 240 damascus from Maxim. It has the coolest damascus I've ever seen on a Kato. It's darker than what comes up on the photos:











And picked up a Catcheside 235 gyuto as well as an Aizu stone that came with a nice surprise:


----------



## Badgertooth

Everything in that stash of yours makes me happy


----------



## YG420




----------



## panda

Nice aizu!


----------



## YG420

Thanks man! Gona seal it tomorrow and then see what it's all about!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Nice haul there YG! When I got my aoto from Watanabe I also got a smaller stone similar in appearance (sorta a pale blue/grey with white spots).


----------



## YG420

Yea it was a nice surprise. It looks like either aizu or ikarashi maybe?


----------



## Doug

Wow! One more photo in that line up and my head would explode. I've been eyeing those Catcheside forged and thought they would be perfect for j-nat users. Bet it will be great with the Aizu. Keep us posted. And I agree that you should seal the Aizu before using. Mine formed a crack before I sealed it. 
Great scores across the board!


----------



## YG420

Thanks Doug! Im stuck at work working graveyard shifts for the weekend and have the catcheside and aizu sittin there lookin at me and I cant do anything about it yet lol. I'm, very interested in trying the catcheside, looks like that thing just sepereates food.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Yea when I got the aoto I was told it was a small aizu. The aoto has a nice olive green color when wet, but I'm not gonna put anymore than a few drops on until I can get it lacquered:





Which bring me to my next acquisition very tricky to source from Canada:





Also got a usb microscope about a month ago during a sale at bestbuy gonna have some fun once things settle down. Below is a factory edge on Miyabi 600MCD ZDP-189 petty (each graduation is 0.5mm or 500um):









And some knives that were recently refinished by Jon at JKI:

Couple Carters and a couple Katos





Couple more Katos and a NAS Takeda some nice looking wide bevel sharpening.





Some honyaki blue2 from Watanabe






That is all for now, I hope to be posting new knives pics in due course once the rehandle projects I'm Working in are completed.


----------



## YG420

Nice! Glad you got the lacquer in! Jon is the best! Im gona have to stop by pretty soon to clean up a few knives myself. Curious to see how the aoto performs.


----------



## milkbaby

YG420 said:


> Also picked up a kato 240 damascus from Maxim. It has the coolest damascus I've ever seen on a Kato. It's darker than what comes up on the photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And picked up a Catcheside 235 gyuto as well as an Aizu stone that came with a nice surprise:




Really sweet pickups! Pretty awesome how dark the Kato pattern is in the pics, must be awesome in person! 

Thank you for buying the Catchside because I'd been thinking about it a bunch since seeing the videos about how it performed. Now I'm not tempted to spend more money buying it. :laugh: Would love to read a review when you've used it a bit though!


----------



## YG420

Yes the kato is really something different I'll say. Waant expexting that color at all and I like it alot better than the normal color. 
Will's vids are what did me in lol. i'll try to use it before work today, but will definitely be my go to very soon. Right now, Ive been using the kono honyaki as my go to since Ive got it back, but Will's is next


----------



## Aleque

I picked this off ebay. It's a Watanabe 180mm. The seller said it was a gyuto single bevel, but the thickness of the spine and it being a single bevel tells me it's a deba. I'm not 100% sure and I'm no expert. Anyone have any clue what this could be? I looked at Watanabe websites and this knife doesn't have a smooth kurouchi like the ones shown online. It's got a more hammered look. Handle has a small crack on the backside, and the ferrule isn't completely flush with the rest of the handle. I might be making a custom handle for this if it's a keeper.


----------



## panda

if either one of you want to get rid of the small aizu please shoot me a pm, i would love to have one as a touch up stone at work.


----------



## YG420

@panda I'll let you know if I get rid of it!


----------



## panda

you havent told us what you think of the stone yet. i think of mine as the greatest stone ever although i'm envious of the wide surface area of yours.


----------



## YG420

Im actually in the process of sealing it, got like 3 thin coats on so far, hopefully It'll be ready by Monday or so. You and other members had some good thing to say about it, so that had me curious for a while now. I still really, really enjoy the red aoto I got from you, probably my most used stone, but I'm always up for something new lol. 
I did get lucky with the width. I saw some available a while ago, but they were as wide as most aotos I've seen so i passed, then luckily stumbled upon this stone while randomly surfing the web. Will let you know my experience soon!


----------



## Badgertooth

Aleque said:


> I picked this off ebay. It's a Watanabe 180mm. The seller said it was a gyuto single bevel, but the thickness of the spine and it being a single bevel tells me it's a deba. I'm not 100% sure and I'm no expert. Anyone have any clue what this could be? I looked at Watanabe websites and this knife doesn't have a smooth kurouchi like the ones shown online. It's got a more hammered look. Handle has a small crack on the backside, and the ferrule isn't completely flush with the rest of the handle. I might be making a custom handle for this if it's a keeper.



That's his kanji alright. Good find. Slap a new handle on her and give her a tickle on the stones and you'll have a beast


----------



## xsmx13

YG420 said:


> Just got a couple of knives rehandled.
> 
> Konosuke 240 b2 honyaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kato 210 damascus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up a kato 240 damascus from Maxim. It has the coolest damascus I've ever seen on a Kato. It's darker than what comes up on the photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And picked up a Catcheside 235 gyuto as well as an Aizu stone that came with a nice surprise:



Those re-handles look fantastic. Can I ask where you had them done? I have been having a hard time finding someone to do a custom handle for me.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

panda said:


> if either one of you want to get rid of the small aizu please shoot me a pm, i would love to have one as a touch up stone at work.



Will do, I have a few other jnats due to arrive this week so I'll see if I'm outta storage space lol. Shinichi told me to try sharpening on it as well so I'm gonna see how it is once I get everything lacquered.


----------



## Aleque

Badgertooth said:


> That's his kanji alright. Good find. Slap a new handle on her and give her a tickle on the stones and you'll have a beast



Do you agree that this is a deba? The seller said it was a gyuto...so I'm a bit confused. I couldn't see anything on the website of a similar knife.

Also, what's the best way to get the old handle off? I tried using a piece of wood places against the blade and hitting the wood with a hammer, but it didn't budge.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Looks kinda thick for a SB gyuto, my bet is a deba I'd still keep it personally.

As far as removing the handle is concerned, it may be epoxied on if the wood block doesn't make it move. There is a sure fire way to take care of it:



http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...to-remove-the-handle-from-a-Sakai-Yusuke-suji


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Hey guys!

Look what I got 





Check out the choil shot makes my yo-deba look like a laser :groucho:





In all seriousness, I wanted to get rid of my old German multi piece set, and just have the essentials (Parer, chef's knife) for the rough work. Zwilling was having a promotion (40th anniversary IIRC) for the Henckels four star and the three piece set was dirt cheap. Unlike the full tang riveted handle Henckels I've held before, this chef's knife isn't as handle heavy which is nice.


----------



## brianh

zetieum said:


> I would love to hear what you think of it. I am lurking on this one for some time now.



I had more time with it today and only for slicing garlic and shallots. It's on the hefty side which I really like. I think it would be great on carrots and root veggies. Love the profile. It's not the sharpest knife I've ever used but it's an all around great knife. Tip was nimble. I can see why most love Toyamas. Feels great and I can't wait to use it on some harder produce. Take all this with grain of salt. I still consider myself a J-knife N00b after only a few years and less than couple dozen or three knives.


----------



## Mute-on

Aleque said:


> Do you agree that this is a deba? The seller said it was a gyuto...so I'm a bit confused. I couldn't see anything on the website of a similar knife.
> 
> Also, what's the best way to get the old handle off? I tried using a piece of wood places against the blade and hitting the wood with a hammer, but it didn't budge.



The height and thickness suggest a Mioroshi Deba - for filleting and trimming/slicing fish. Very nice size, and versatile. 

+1 on take it to the stones 

J


----------



## Aleque

Mute-on said:


> The height and thickness suggest a Mioroshi Deba - for filleting and trimming/slicing fish. Very nice size, and versatile.
> 
> +1 on take it to the stones
> 
> J



I was just comparing my yoshihiro deba to the Watanabe and the spine thickness is way different. It's much thinner in the Watanabe and it makes sense it would be a mioroshi deba.


----------



## preizzo

My last two scores 
Marko 240mm. Gyuto assimetrcal grind. 
Wakui 280mm Gyuto.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Lol @ coffee mug


----------



## preizzo

&#128514; &#128514; it s my favorite


----------



## preizzo

Anyone know how to sharpen the Marko?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Mug. 


Edit. Sorry Dennis


----------



## preizzo

Wasn't plan to put it in the picture. Don't wanna make a discussion about it and no my mother doesn't know what that means!! Sorry if I offend someone just thought it was funny.


----------



## Godslayer

Ive long thought about buying a marko. Let me know how it is. Is thé wakui really 280... Its thé exact same length lol.


----------



## milkbaby

Godslayer said:


> Ive long thought about buying a marko. Let me know how it is. Is thé wakui really 280... Its thé exact same length lol.



The Wakui must be measured from where the tang is most solidly attached to the handle? LOL

Nice knives by the way, really dig the tall marko


----------



## preizzo

Wakui it s 281 mm on the cutting edge from the heel.


----------



## spoiledbroth

<br>
<br>
Chill out man...


----------



## panda

What does it mean?


----------



## Godslayer

panda said:


> What does it mean?



I would answer but I know better.

Now, someone pull my finger.


----------



## panda

Perfectly fine slogan if you ask me.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I thought it was funny, but the military has warped my sense of humor.


----------



## alterwisser

panda said:


> Perfectly fine slogan if you ask me.



The slogan itself is perfectly fine indeed. I guess some people have a problem knowing the origin of it...


----------



## Zweber12

<br> is HTML code for "break"


----------



## XooMG

Not a new buy, but a reunion after quite a while. Seems to have lost some weight.


----------



## slengteng

This artifact came to me a week ago and its very interesting thing. 









Kotetsu R2 Sujihiki 270mm


----------



## foody518

Niiiiice


----------



## Kingkor

Some of my latest purchases from left to right:
Arcos birds beak, bernal cutlerys butchering /boning knife, tristone blades petty (best petty I've ever handled), 180 mm togiharu gyuto, shun kiritsuke dual core, fkk 220 gyuto, saki takayuki syousin sakura 240 gyuto, misono dragon 270 slicer


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Nice kit King


----------



## strumke

Thoughts on the FKK? Their steak knives look pretty cool



Kingkor said:


> Some of my latest purchases from left to right:
> Arcos birds beak, bernal cutlerys butchering /boning knife, tristone blades petty (best petty I've ever handled), 180 mm togiharu gyuto, shun kiritsuke dual core, fkk 220 gyuto, saki takayuki syousin sakura 240 gyuto, misono dragon 270 slicer


----------



## Kingkor

@strumke the fkk is nice, their handles are great and the feel of the knife is good. Not my favorite profile and steel but the heat treatment is great and edge retention is also good. The maker himself is a good friend and an amazing guy. They've just come out with a new line with carbon knives and some really good heat treatment from what I've heard. His steak knives on the other hand are mind blowing, he made a few custom sets for some really great restaurants and they look and feel amazing compared to just about any other steak knife I've held. (Maybe except the customs from Japanese makers, but I haven't handled any of those so I don't really know)

And thank you mucho bocho


----------



## limpet

I thought I was done with high end damascus claddings. My Takayuki Ginsan Damascus got some ugly marks on the cladding from a bad sharpening session. My Shigefusa Kitaeji had an unfortunate rust incident leaving scratches when it was cleaned up. I mean, it takes so little to screw up all that bling. Rustic knives are easier to maintain, because when you scratch them up they just look better, imo.

But then Maxim had to bring in those Yoshikane SLD knives...  Compared to my Yoshikane Shirogami #2, the SLD Damascus is the big brother, but it's thinner with a bit stickier grind it seems. Also, it needs a new edge.

Some pictures, the last one with its little brother.


----------



## inzite

XooMG said:


> Not a new buy, but a reunion after quite a while. Seems to have lost some weight.



How does this baby cut now? How was it before?


----------



## panda

watanabe 4" parer


----------



## XooMG

inzite said:


> How does this baby cut now? How was it before?


I think it's a pretty solid improvement over its earlier performance, but it's not really my cup of tea personally. I'll probably run a nakiri sale sometime with this and a few others.


----------



## Graydo77

Finally had time to get a handle on a Dalman petty blade I got last month. I want to thank Robin for the professional service and a great looking blade[emoji4] it was really fun getting everything to put a knife together off this forum(blade and wood for the handle). 

https://flic.kr/p/N1ha4X

https://flic.kr/p/MXfEfL


----------



## Ruso

Just got a package from Maxim, right for the Thanksgiving (Canada). JNS 1000 and Itinomonn 180 KU Santoku. Perfect timing!


----------



## Fedusa

Also got one from there!





First impressions are its a beast. I was expecting a hefty knife but its more than that, very blade heavy. If the 210 was in stock I would've gone for that instead. 
Not very sharp OOTB but the edge seems like it has a nice HT and feels nice still. I'll probably touch it up on the stones to see how much sharper it gets.
All I've done with it is take it out of the box though so more thoughts later.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Fed, I wouldn't go crazy sharpening right away. Prob just got knocked around during shipping? Touch her up lightly on a high grit a med hard J Nat would be ideal.


----------



## jimmy_d

I received an extremely generous gift from my father's friend/old business partner. He has traveled to Japan many times and has a pretty nice Japanese knife collection. I commented on the Suji of the same line that he had recently purchased and he offered to give me a knife as a gift. I was shocked when I received all three of these knives! They are all Sakai Takayuki Ginsan. 270 gyuto, 180 santoku and 150 petty. They are incredibly beautiful knives and the fit and finish is great. The handles are beautiful and pictures do not do them justice. It is interesting, the kanji looks stamped on the gyuto and the santoku, but hand chiseled on the petty... 

So far I've tried them out making some beef stew, cutting up some root veggies and a chuck roast, diced some onions and made an apple crisp - trying out all three knives. So far they are awesome. That 270 is a beast of a knife to what I am used to though! I am very excited to put them to good use.


----------



## schanop

Got this classic mizuno blue 2 240mm gyuto recently, and now I do understand why so many people praise about it. For me it has that feeling nice factor, a good convex grind that does the job, not too light, not too heavy, good heel height @48mm for a typical Sakai 240, relatively thin tip despite practically no distal taper at the spine, rounded and smoothed spine and choil.

This one has a very decently polish, much better than a previous mizuno yanagi I bought a long time ago. I have been quite happy and enjoying using it.


----------



## preizzo

Sakai-takayuki ginsanko... Great stuff &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## markenki

This arrived today: 230mm Shigefusa suminagashi chukabocho (goku-usu, or extra thin). I ordered it six years ago!


----------



## Ruso

Oh man oh man! Thats one hell of a blade! Six years well spent


----------



## preizzo

6 years??????????


----------



## schanop

Congrats, Markenki. There was another kitaeji chukka looked exactly alike on Japan-tool a couple of weeks ago too.


----------



## daveb

Congrats. Markenki wins:thumbsup:


----------



## brainsausage

Basically a giant piece of custom slab o' shig. More pics! Now! And, please- cut something with it...


----------



## V1P

markenki said:


> This arrived today: 230mm Shigefusa suminagashi chukabocho (goku-usu, or extra thin). I ordered it six years ago!



I am not a Shig aficionado, but that chuka I approve.


----------



## KimBronnum

sexy!:doublethumbsup:


----------



## CB1968

markenki said:


> This arrived today: 230mm Shigefusa suminagashi chukabocho (goku-usu, or extra thin). I ordered it six years ago!



Nice Chuka mate!!


----------



## berko

would you like to sell it?


----------



## alterwisser

berko said:


> would you like to sell it?



ROFL!!!!!

Good try, mate! :stinker:


----------



## markenki

Thanks, folks! I did order this from So, so maybe the photo on japan-tool was of this knife. It was one of two that So received recently. The other one belongs to another member of this forum. ;-)


----------



## Badgertooth

As we're talking about blue boxes.


----------



## mikedtran

180 petty?


----------



## Badgertooth

mikedtran said:


> 180 petty?



Add another 100mm and you're getting there!


----------



## mikedtran

Badgertooth said:


> Add another 100mm and you're getting there!



Wowsers! Where did you come by this guy?


----------



## Badgertooth

JWW. Gotta say, it's very, very different to the Aframes 240. Thinner and pointier. I can easily see how you thought it was a petty without something for scale


----------



## chinacats

Badgertooth said:


> As we're talking about blue boxes.



I think the profile looks so much nicer on a longer Shig...I liked 240, not so much the 210 but this looks sweet. Dimensions, length x height?


----------



## mikedtran

chinacats said:


> I think the profile looks so much nicer on a longer Shig...I liked 240, not so much the 210 but this looks sweet. Dimensions, length x height?



+1 whats the heel height on it? Looks really low!


----------



## Badgertooth

chinacats said:


> I think the profile looks so much nicer on a longer Shig...I liked 240, not so much the 210 but this looks sweet. Dimensions, length x height?



This is just such a different knife. 273mm heel to toe. 
50mm height, though I'd have called it lower than that eyeballing it.
Weight is 245gr which is 15gr less than his bruiser little 240mm brother though some of that will be the ebony handle. Grind is thinner, the S is less pronounced, and it's a skinnier hamaguri at the bottom. I'm opening it up on a new Aizu and my angle is much much lower than on the 240 before I hit the cladding. Cladding is also less reactive and harder.

I'm going to grossly exaggerate my perception of the profiles to convey the point but the 240 when eyeballed could be imagined as more bullet-like - like a Masashi if it ate all its spinach and the 270s got a bit of a pointier, higher-tipped Gengetsu style profile. Obviously the difference would be much subtler than those examples but you get the idea.


----------



## milkbaby

Super nice Shigs recently! And I'm not even jealous but only because I'm more on the hunt for Kato... :running:

Myself, I just got a couple of custom orders that rolled in and then another from a maker I've been really interested in.

First is an Isaiah Schroeder chef's knife, 215mm in 1095 & 15N20 lazy twist damascus, handle of purple and red dyed box elder burl with brass spacer and end cap. I totally dig his handles and was really enjoying the lazy twist damascus patterns he's created. I just happened to see this on his instagram where he was at a show and had some knives on a display stand, so I bought it without even seeing a really good picture of it. I just knew that I really liked his work and was jonesing to get a nice example. While I prefer 240 length, this was okay because the profile is more a German style chefs versus a gyuto, or at least that's how I rationalized yet another knife buy, LOL.









Then I received a gyuto and petty custom set that I asked for from Jelle Hazenberg. I saw some of his stuff on another website and was really taken by his designs, both the blade profiles and the handles. A lot of swagger and eye appeal. Plus his main gig is prepping large quantities of vegetables for a kitchen, so I figured he probably is coming from a more experienced perspective versus say a hunting or edc knife maker who happens to make kitchen knives to help their bottom line (obviously there are makers who are awesome at both).

This set is in suminagashi white steel (I believe it's the 22 layer san mai with white #2 core you can find from euro suppliers) with handles of blackwood, bocote, and chacate preto. The handles seem very unique to me, yet they are quite comfortable in either my preferred pinch grip or a hammer grip. The swedge on the petty is great for resting my pointer finger on when held in a pointing grip. The suminigashi pattern from the layered san mai is really nice, unfortunately due to the lighting and using my cell phone camera, it didn't show up good in the pic. The second pic is one from his workshop that shows it better.













Unfortunately, I haven't had much time to cook, so I haven't yet been able to enjoy using these knives much, just cut some carrots, onions, and mushrooms for salads. Quite happy so far. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## mbiraman

milkbaby said:


> Super nice Shigs recently! And I'm not even jealous but only because I'm more on the hunt for Kato... :running:
> 
> Myself, I just got a couple of custom orders that rolled in and then another from a maker I've been really interested in.
> 
> First is an Isaiah Schroeder chef's knife, 215mm in 1095 & 15N20 lazy twist damascus, handle of purple and red dyed box elder burl with brass spacer and end cap. I totally dig his handles and was really enjoying the lazy twist damascus patterns he's created. I just happened to see this on his instagram where he was at a show and had some knives on a display stand, so I bought it without even seeing a really good picture of it. I just knew that I really liked his work and was jonesing to get a nice example. While I prefer 240 length, this was okay because the profile is more a German style chefs versus a gyuto, or at least that's how I rationalized yet another knife buy, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I received a gyuto and petty custom set that I asked for from Jelle Hazenberg. I saw some of his stuff on another website and was really taken by his designs, both the blade profiles and the handles. A lot of swagger and eye appeal. Plus his main gig is prepping large quantities of vegetables for a kitchen, so I figured he probably is coming from a more experienced perspective versus say a hunting or edc knife maker who happens to make kitchen knives to help their bottom line (obviously there are makers who are awesome at both).
> 
> This set is in suminagashi white steel (I believe it's the 22 layer san mai with white #2 core you can find from euro suppliers) with handles of blackwood, bocote, and chacate preto. The handles seem very unique to me, yet they are quite comfortable in either my preferred pinch grip or a hammer grip. The swedge on the petty is great for resting my pointer finger on when held in a pointing grip. The suminigashi pattern from the layered san mai is really nice, unfortunately due to the lighting and using my cell phone camera, it didn't show up good in the pic. The second pic is one from his workshop that shows it better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't had much time to cook, so I haven't yet been able to enjoy using these knives much, just cut some carrots, onions, and mushrooms for salads. Quite happy so far. :doublethumbsup:



Very nice. I particularly like the Schroeder


----------



## mikedtran

Really interested in how those Jelle Hazenberg's cut!


----------



## jimmy_d

Very interesting custom knives!


----------



## sergeysus

Nice pickups @milkbaby, really like IS!


----------



## statusquo

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## alterwisser

statusquo said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Oh my, hell Yeah!


----------



## Badgertooth

statusquo said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



I won't lie... that's nice.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

statusquo said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Some pretty serious knives north of the 49th


----------



## Godslayer

statusquo said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Rader honyaki.... Nice


----------



## jimmy_d

statusquo said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Gorgeous knife!


----------



## marc4pt0

I always enjoy seeing a Rader wa handle. Sprinkle that with some sweet Honyaki and it's just Top Drawer for sure.


----------



## marc4pt0

mikedtran said:


> Really interested in how those Jelle Hazenberg's cut!



I'll second this. Be even more curious about a 230mm version of the gyuto


----------



## Blen




----------



## spoiledbroth

Sb petty... Cool!!


----------



## Neens

Got something in today. I wanted a suji with a little more meat on it's bones, this is what Cris and I came up with.
335MM, leopard wood handle with wrought iron and damascus spacers. 






I couldn't get the hamon in my pictures so I borrowed one from Cris.


----------



## jimbob

Well **** me that is nice


----------



## aboynamedsuita

That's a big Suji, very impressive package! I thought the handle was snakewood for some reason


----------



## S-Line

Wow, 335mm. That's a big big boy.


----------



## Neens

tjangula said:


> That's a big Suji, very impressive package! I thought the handle was snakewood for some reason



I thought the same thing at first. The two can be close and in person snake wood has more red in it. 

Here's a few close ups










I really like the handle work Cris does. Something about the shape just sits right. I'm taking it with me tomorrow to break down the pork. Cris has a sort of sale going on a some stainless knives he batched out so I may have another incoming shortly.


----------



## mikedtran

I have to agree that Cris handles while seeming unorthodox are amazing in hand. After trying one of Cris' knives I actually asked if he would be open to doing that handle for some of my other blades.


----------



## S-Line

That is a very interesting shape for a handle. How does it feel in hand after a long prep session?

Anywho, I got a new toy too. These guys are getting harder and harder to find.


----------



## CB1968

Bill Burke Twisted Dragon 270mm suji, Mokume bolster and Red Morel western handle


----------



## mikedtran

Wow wowowow that knife is amazing! I saw one of Bill's knives in person at PNWG and they are even better in person than in picture!


----------



## Von blewitt

Another Ashi Ginga this time it's a 175mm Petty/Gyuto



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Badgertooth

There have been some amazing knives today!!


----------



## panda

That's a fine looking ks!


----------



## S-Line

panda said:


> That's a fine looking ks!



Thanks, I think I got a really nice copy, the grind is beautiful. Was so happy to find out it had a blonde horn when I opened the box. Only if it was marble. :biggrin:


----------



## V1P

S-Line said:


> That is a very interesting shape for a handle. How does it feel in hand after a long prep session?
> 
> Anywho, I got a new toy too. These guys are getting harder and harder to find.



I had one of his Cris' knives and currently in line for another one. I used the first knife in a pro kitchen for quite some time, and I can vouch that it was comfortable for a long prep session.


----------



## V1P

Here is my review of my first Anderson's knife : http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?t=23693


----------



## XooMG

Just got an Anderson too. Mixed feelings on initial impression, but have not tested enough to form a real opinion.


----------



## v647c

My vacation in the Kansai region of Japan just ended 

Couldn't resist picking up this 270mm Blue#1 gyuto while I was there. I was under the impression that most shops typically don't reveal the maker of these rebranded knives but I was told by the salesperson that it was forged by Kenichi Shiraki. Even if this isn't true it definitely feels like something special. 











I'm not very good at taking photos..


----------



## Furminati

v647c said:


> My vacation in the Kansai region of Japan just ended
> 
> Couldn't resist picking up this 270mm Blue#1 gyuto while I was there. I was under the impression that most shops typically don't reveal the maker of these rebranded knives but I was told by the salesperson that it was forged by Kenichi Shiraki. Even if this isn't true it definitely feels like something special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not very good at taking photos..



That looks awesome. And I'm no expert, but it looks very possible that he was the blacksmith.


----------



## tgfencer

Has a bit of a Kagekiyo look to it with the lacquer. I like it. What shop did you go to, out of curiosity? I'm headed to Japan next spring and trying to plan my knife shopping..


----------



## v647c

tgfencer said:


> Has a bit of a Kagekiyo look to it with the lacquer. I like it. What shop did you go to, out of curiosity? I'm headed to Japan next spring and trying to plan my knife shopping..



I got it from a shop named Ichimonji Chuki located in the famed restaurant equipment street (Doguyasuji) in Osaka. There are several other knife stores in this area however I found this one to have the best selection. There is a shop in Kyoto called Kikuichimonji (not to be confused with the Kikuichi brand) with an awesome selection of knives and a small selection of quality toishi too. Similar name as the shop in Osaka but there is no relation between the two. Neither shop are OEM but have staff that can communicate in very basic English (better than my weak Japanese anwway). The OEM in Sakai area are somewhat spread out, I rented a bicycle to get around. 

I was there to check out the knife festival in Seki after which I spent most of my time in the Kansai region (Sakai, Osaka, Kyoto, Kobe). Takefu is definitely worth a visit but there isn't a whole lot to do in the surrounding area of the knife village other than eating amazing soba. I've never been to Niigata..

Of course if you're in Tokyo you can head to Kappabashi where there were quite a few premium knife shops. I'm saying were because it's been almost 3 years since I visited Tokyo. Hope this helps your planning :wink:.


----------



## tgfencer

Cheers for the info v647c! Hope you enjoy your new knife.


----------



## Furminati

They both make tkc's almost identically !


----------



## katana110

markenki said:


> This arrived today: 230mm Shigefusa suminagashi chukabocho (goku-usu, or extra thin). I ordered it six years ago!



six years&#65281;that is a good number&#65281;mine wait for one year&#65281;


----------



## milkbaby

There's been an overwhelming amount of really cool knives shown here recently! Cool stuff! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## ynot1985

Currently in Japan and I'm happy to say I have finished buying for this trip.

https://imgur.com/gallery/A2WWB

Things I picked up

1) Misono Swedish steel 270mm suji (with dragon engraving). It was labelled as 'seconds' and at 47 usd, it was too hard to pass on

2) Suisin Inox Honyaki 240mm gyuto

3) 2 x 240mm Kato black gyuto ( with special kanji)

4) Sanjo handle 150mm Shigefusa KU Nakiri / Sushikiri 

5) Hattori 160mm FH boning knife

6) Suisin Hyate 270mm Keijiro Doi yanagiba

7) Hide 240mm blue steel yanagiba


----------



## preizzo

Nice score buddy


----------



## inzite

ku kato looks awesome! would love to know where you picked up the ku katos


----------



## milkbaby

TWO 240 Katos... damn... Jealous as hell ovah heeyah! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## jimmy_d

Wow nice haul ynot!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Wow T, you got TWO kurouchi Katos? Can't wait to see your stone haul as well


----------



## ynot1985

Yeah .. got lucky with the Katos .. bringing home 8 stones .. luckily my mate's family took the bulk of the stones home.. they were bloody heavy


----------



## supersayan3

Haven't received it yet, but is on the way, Sukenari Aogami Super gyuto 24cm. 
Reason that I ordered this knife is that I double checked with Koki, what was written at James page, that Sukenari s AS is HRC 66-67!!!, water quenched, with almost 70% failure rate, harder than the honyaki they make and their ZDP. 
I don't know when the time will come that I will get a Fujiwara white1 as well and be on hardness heaven [emoji4]
Koki also told me that he waits, around x-mas delivery, of a FuRinKaZan AS, by Sukenari, lower price, but same water quenching and HRC.
I didn't want to wait, and though I am not big fan of Damascus, I prefer discreet blades(with Fujiwara White1- the more expensive line and Kurosakis western SG-2, being exceptions), I wanted to see with my own eyes the nickel mirror polish as well.


----------



## guari

Masakage Yuki Honesuki




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Wicked pretty!!! B careful with that heel looks like it will want to draw first blood! Oh well gotta give the blade a taste as well ...

TJA



guari said:


> Masakage Yuki Honesuki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Badgertooth

The heels on Yuki's don't play games. I've been bitten once or twice.


----------



## Marek07

ynot1985 said:


> Yeah .. got lucky with the Katos .. bringing home 8 stones .. luckily my mate's family took the bulk of the stones home.. they were bloody heavy


Two Katos?!? You had help with the stones so perhaps you need some help with the "spare" Kato. I'm willing. :wink:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Marek07 said:


> Two Katos?!? You had help with the stones so perhaps you need some help with the "spare" Kato. I'm willing. :wink:



If you ain't tried a Kato yet you're missing out


----------



## XooMG

this new cutting board could use a bit of sanding...


----------



## Badgertooth

Ha! That looks awesome.


----------



## zoze

Very nice. Most decent and elegant looking handle of his I've seen so far.


----------



## Karnstein

zoze said:


> Very nice. Most decent and elegant looking handle of his I've seen so far.



agree with you on that... nice looking, nothing too fancy in terms of material combination.


----------



## Sharpchef

Here is my newest purchase, a Xerxes 35cm Gyuto, with walnut/horn handle out of Wrought Iron and very special Achim Wirtz steel TNT 666! (1,15% carbon, 0,6% titan, 0,6% niobium, 0,6%tungsten and 0,25% chromium) i like it!

The other knives are his new series for Messerkontor.de, Honyaki SC125..... Very nice ones. Two Gyutos 23 and 18cm and a small petty 12cm.
















Greets Sebastian.


----------



## alterwisser

Sharpchef said:


> Here is my newest purchase, a Xerxes 35cm Gyuto, with walnut/horn handle out of Wrought Iron and very special Achim Wirtz steel TNT 666! (1,15% carbon, 0,6% titan, 0,6% niobium, 0,6%tungsten and 0,25% chromium) i like it!
> 
> The other knives are his new series for Messerkontor.de, Honyaki SC125..... Very nice ones. Two Gyutos 23 and 18cm and a small petty 12cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greets Sebastian.



Sick! Love it. Cant wait for my 230 Gyuto! Excluding VAT, came out to a very good $380 or so. Can't complain about that...


----------



## preizzo

Do you have a contact to purchase knives. From him?


----------



## XooMG

zoze said:


> Very nice. Most decent and elegant looking handle of his I've seen so far.





Karnstein said:


> agree with you on that... nice looking, nothing too fancy in terms of material combination.


When we were first going toward the idea of a stainless lineup, I was going to get prototype #1 (panned out a bit differently but oh well). To stand out, I figured that we could do a synthetic handle, which was a bit of a departure. The G10 has a nice character that works well, in my opinion, with the faceted design, and as a material concept works well with an aeb-l extra-heavy blade. In general I like wood handles, but this seemed like a very good knife project to go synthetic.

Glad I'm not the only one who thought the minimal style worked well.


----------



## alterwisser

preizzo said:


> Do you have a contact to purchase knives. From him?



Xerxes? Yes. Pm inbound


----------



## Sharpchef

Xerxes knifes are very good!

take a look!

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## Badgertooth

That Xerxes looks insane


----------



## preizzo

I put it om my list!! &#128522;


----------



## XooMG

To spam the Anderson handle a bit more...




The textures are not too apparent and add a little variation to the handle.


----------



## Iggy

XooMG said:


> To spam the Anderson handle a bit more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The textures are not too apparent and add a little variation to the handle.



Really nice! I prefer wood normally but this looks great! :bigeek:

@ preizzo: +1 on the Xerxes :thumbsup:


----------



## Duque

Iggy said:


> Really nice! I prefer wood normally but this looks great! :bigeek:
> 
> @ preizzo: +1 on the Xerxes :thumbsup:



His handles are the best......used mine last night


----------



## kevpenbanc

This arrived last week.
A 260 Prendergast, incredible value.
Liking it a lot at the moment.
Lighter than I expected, and very thin behind the edge.
Very good cutter, one heck of a taper - couldn't get a good photo.
Very slow to patina.









Not sure if I've really captured the hammer finish all that well.









A comparison of the profile with my 245 Tansu.


----------



## fatboylim

Nice looking Predergast knife, how much did it cost?


----------



## kevpenbanc

fatboylim said:


> Nice looking Predergast knife, how much did it cost?



It was £240 if I remember, around AUD400, bargain!


----------



## fatboylim

kevpenbanc said:


> It was £240 if I remember, around AUD400, bargain!



Wow that is a good price and local to the UK!


----------



## panda

i'm sorry but both of those look like junk (tansu/dp)


----------



## mikedtran

panda said:


> i'm sorry but both of those look like junk (tansu/dp)



I own a Dan Prendergast and it is an amazing cutter, one of the 2-3 knives in the regularly rotation.


----------



## alterwisser

panda said:


> i'm sorry but both of those look like junk (tansu/dp)



Have you tried either one?


----------



## preizzo

I will receive mine in three weeks. Pretty excited about it. I am already thinking in order few more from him &#128512;&#128522;


----------



## alterwisser

preizzo said:


> I will receive mine in three weeks. Pretty excited about it. I am already thinking in order few more from him [emoji3][emoji4]



Cool. I bought the PNW gathering knife from Dan and are very curious about...

I assume you're talking about Dans knives here [emoji6]


----------



## preizzo

Exactly &#128522;talking about Dans knives!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Marko was able to take this CA Buckey block





And turn it into the clothes for these beauties ... A Honesuki in 52100 (D) and a Sabaki in AEB-L (Octagonal). The Sabaki is a project Marko worked on for me and I am incredibly greatfull to him for his talents and workmanship - couldn't be happier with it. The Honesuki just sort of happened along the way and I am very happy it did ... 













Got a chance to play with them over the weekend they are everything I had hoped for plus the handles are sweet.

TjA


----------



## chefcomesback

panda said:


> i'm sorry but both of those look like junk (tansu/dp)



Thanks


----------



## Rayuela

panda said:


> i'm sorry but both of those look like junk (tansu/dp)



You're not going to get many responses expressing yourself in those terms, but I'm curious. The DP is clearly unorthodox: the profile with the double flat spot and the non-conformist wa handle (I quite like the looks of Dan's Western integrals, but I can see why somebody might not like that particular knife); the tansu, however, is just a classical blade with nice f&f apparently - in what way does it look like junk?


----------



## Karnstein

Rayuela said:


> You're not going to get many responses expressing yourself in those terms, but I'm curious. The DP is clearly unorthodox: the profile with the double flat spot and the non-conformist wa handle (I quite like the looks of Dan's Western integrals, but I can see why somebody might not like that particular knife); the tansu, however, is just a classical blade with nice f&f apparently - in what way does it look like junk?



Well, I kinda agree with him, at least when it comes to the DP. Okay, the picture isn't the best and that may skew the impression. The Mert doesn't look like crap to me, but the picture doesn't make its F&F stand out either. But I wouldn't describe that one as "looking like crap" for sure... 

Now the DP on the other hand... Sure, one could call that kind of finish wabi-sabi and I'm surely not saying it won't perform. Not making any kind of judgement about the practicality of the design and the grind of the blade! 

But the knife itself looks like it has been made by someone during a blacksmithing course, who either ran into some serious time issues or didn't have much talent, when it came to the handle creation and instalment. Or to describe it in a more gentle way: It looks like practice knife, where the goal was to test a new HT and/or a new kind of grind or blade shape and the maker didn't put much effort into the overall appearance of the product itself, because it was never meant for sale. Just something you either try out yourself or hand of to a friend, who's a professional cook for assessment. In which case the only thing that counts is that it has a handle on it, so one can work a whole week full-time with it...


----------



## alterwisser

Karnstein said:


> But the knife itself looks like it has been made by someone during a blacksmithing course, who either ran into some serious time issues or didn't have much talent, when it came to the handle creation and instalment. Or to describe it in a more gentle way: It looks like practice knife, where the goal was to test a new HT and/or a new kind of grind or blade shape and the maker didn't put much effort into the overall appearance of the product itself, because it was never meant for sale. Just something you either try out yourself or hand of to a friend, who's a professional cook for assessment. In which case the only thing that counts is that it has a handle on it, so one can work a whole week full-time with it...



In other words: it looks like a Tritz [emoji6]


----------



## Dan P.

Rayuela said:


> The DP is clearly unorthodox: the profile with the double flat spot



No offense intended (or taken!) but there is no double flat spot.
Or there shouldn't be, anyway. 
Kev?

Whatever the case, my knives come with a comprehensive guarantee, including against buyer's remorse, so in the case that it does not meet expectations it can be returned without quibble.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Some interesting reactions.

No Dan, no double flat spot that I have noticed.

I think that pandas comment, as it stands, can be treated with the respect that it so thoroughly deserves.
Karnstein had the courtesy to explain himself.

The Tansu was used as a somewhat representative example to compare the profile of the DP. The picture was not meant to illustrate the f&f of the Tansu, there are other photos somewhere on this thread that should do that better. Those who are familiar with Merts work will not be suprised if I describe it as flawless and exceptional.

As to the DP, it's definately an interesting knife. The profile and the handle are somewhat different to my other gyutos.
Whilst I guess I am something of an enthusiastic amateur, I wouldn't know a practice knife if someone threw one at me.
It's not a description I would use for it.

The handle might be described as somewhat unsophisticated, compared to most handles on these pages.
However, I would suggest that there is a surprisingly high f&f on this knife. The spine and choil have been rounded to as high a degree as any knife I have. The handle has been sculpted and is very comfortable.
There is a very impressive taper on the knife, probably the most aggressive taper I've seen on a blade. Whilst the blade has the rough hammer finish, I suspect that a surprisingly large amount of effort, and skill, has gone into this blade.
Does this have the level of finish of my other custom knives - no, but then a significantly lower amount of cash exchanged hands.

I saw Dans work on IG, and the forums, before I ordered, therefore I wasn't suprised when I received the knife.
After having it for a week I am impressed with the knife.

I've been using the knife for a week now, I have 3 observations:
1) It's a beast of a cutter, seriously impressive.
2) It's not a rocker, it's a push slicer.
3) I'd probably prefer the handle to be 1 or 2 centimetres longer. For pinch grip it's no problem, for hammer grip a tad longer.

I like it, lots.


----------



## Rayuela

Dan P. said:


> No offense intended (or taken!) but there is no double flat spot.
> Or there shouldn't be, anyway.
> Kev?
> 
> I stand corrected. From the picture, it looks as if there is a long flat spot from the heel until about 2/3 of the way along and then rather than the gentle upsweep of the tansu (a more classical style, I think), the blade shifts to a second flatter spot until the tip. Obviously I'm wrong. Anyway, I was just trying to say that the profile is less orthodox and more that of a pure cutter (rather like the early Catchesides, it seems to me, before he shifted to a more curved profile).
> 
> Either way, I like both knives.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Rayuela said:


> Dan P. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense intended (or taken!) but there is no double flat spot.
> Or there shouldn't be, anyway.
> Kev?
> 
> I stand corrected. From the picture, it looks as if there is a long flat spot from the heel until about 2/3 of the way along and then rather than the gentle upsweep of the tansu (a more classical style, I think), the blade shifts to a second flatter spot until the tip. Obviously I'm wrong. Anyway, I was just trying to say that the profile is less orthodox and more that of a pure cutter (rather like the early Catchesides, it seems to me, before he shifted to a more curved profile).
> 
> Either way, I like both knives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite flat mate, towards the tip, just checked it out, but still a slight curve.
> Well picked up from the pic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dan P.

kevpenbanc said:


> It is quite flat mate, towards the tip, just checked it out, but still a slight curve.



Well, there you go, Rayuela, my correction stands corrected!
I hope the knife is still okay with you, Kev?


----------



## kevpenbanc

Dan P. said:


> Well, there you go, Rayuela, my correction stands corrected!
> I hope the knife is still okay with you, Kev?




Fine with me Dan.
As I said I like it, lots.


----------



## daveb

They could both live in my Junque drawer. Or on the wall. Or in the block. Or in the roll.


BTW A couple nice Markos went by almost unnoticed. One an excellent chicken killer, both handles look great. Is his maker's mark larger or is it the pic?


----------



## Aphex

There's nothing junk about this DP.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Merts knives are on the same level with Burke and Rader fit and finish and performance.


----------



## kevpenbanc

daveb said:


> They could both live in my Junque drawer. Or on the wall. Or in the block. Or in the roll.
> 
> 
> BTW A couple nice Markos went by almost unnoticed. One an excellent chicken killer, both handles look great. Is his maker's mark larger or is it the pic?



Did notice Dave. Love the handles.
The makers mark did look a tad larger, but I'm not sure.


----------



## preizzo

I don't agreed with some of you guys, I love Dan work more than some other super Smiths are members here. He his forging his knives, given to them special touch and every single one it s different to another!! 
Plus they are great cutter so for me are perfect, I am a chef so I using my knife and knives are meant to be used.


----------



## Karnstein

kevpenbanc said:


> I think that pandas comment, as it stands, can be treated with the respect that it so thoroughly deserves.
> Karnstein had the courtesy to explain himself.
> 
> ...
> 
> I like it, lots.


If it works for you, that's what important anyway... Won't argue with that and like I said: The quality of the picture isn't helping. For example it's hard to tell how well the handle is made, because its dark tone and the underexposed pretty much kills the details. Compared with the one Aphex for example...sure' doesn't look like crap. Rough yes, badly done ? No...

By the way: I wouldn't have never phrased my description of the knife in the same way panda has done, because I thinks it a bit harsh and discourteous. Saying it simply looks like some kind of practice knife isn't the same (at least in my opinion) as saying it looks like crap or junk. I mean looking like a practice knife isn't a bad thing, as long as it cuts well. Other way round would be worse... knife that's polished, but cuts abysmally. 

Alterwisser also made a good comparison: Tritz is a knife maker in Germany and he only works with his own muscle power. I had the pleasure to use one of his knives from a fellow German knifegeek at a small gathering. Similar rough looking style, but it had great food release for such a slim knife and cut really well. Not a knife I personally would spend my money on, because the philosophy behind the appearance isn't my style, but that doesn't mean I can't appreciate the work that went into creating it and I can thus understand, why its owner will never part with it. Different folks, different strokes...


----------



## Dan P.

Karnstein said:


> By the way: I wouldn't have never phrased my description of the knife in the same way panda has done, because I thinks it a bit harsh and discourteous. Saying it simply looks like some kind of practice knife isn't the same (at least in my opinion) as saying it looks like crap or junk. I mean looking like a practice knife isn't a bad thing, as long as it cuts well. Other way round would be worse...



I think your meaning was quite clear in what you wrote, and that's fine, you are entitled to your opinions, but back pedalling like this is just undignified.


----------



## Karnstein

Dan P. said:


> I think your meaning was quite clear in what you wrote, and that's fine, you are entitled to your opinions, but back pedalling like this is just undignified.



Jesus... good, that you have the ability to look into my head and know when I'm back pedalling or not... Keep in mind, I wasn't the one that called it crap. Please reread the first two sentences of my first comment and then think again:



> "Well, I kinda agree with him, at least when it comes to the DP. Okay, the picture isn't the best and that may skew the impression."



Kind of agree with him isn't the same as saying "Yes, that knife if utter crap, what kind of idiot is that D.P that he sells such stuff"... 

But hey, guess which language isn't my native one and then be so kind and allow for the possibility that some things may get lost in translation. Which means I'm not back pedalling, I'm just rephrasing something that didn't seem to came across exactly as intended.

Peace...I know that you use a blacksmithing process and not do stock removal, but the picture IS kind of bad and yes on THAT one it looks exactly like the kind of test/practice knife sharpchef has made for himself (who is a prof. chef and an amateur/hobby smith) and shown in this topic some weeks ago. Compare it with the one from Aphex and than it is not hard to understand, how people may come up with such an impression.


----------



## alterwisser

Some people like the more "unfinished or rougher" looks, some don't. I think it's intended and I'm 100% convinced that Dan could make them look shiny and sparkly and all like some other makers. 

I remember some people complaining about how bad the fit and finish on Andy Billipps knives are... going all out with detailed pics and ripping his knives apart. That to me proves that a lot of this stuff is subjective, and a matter of taste. Some people like fancy colorful dyed Burl for handles, even on a Damascus blade. I think it's hideous. But that's my personal taste. To each its own...

I'm sure the knife cuts well. The rest is just a matter of taste...


----------



## Dan P.

On my knife being described as crap;



Karnstein said:


> Well, I kinda agree with him, at least when it comes to the DP.



On my talents as a bladesmith;



Karnstein said:


> But the knife itself looks like it has been made by someone during a blacksmithing course, who either ran into some serious time issues or didn't have much talent



And this, this is back pedalling;



Karnstein said:


> By the way: I wouldn't have never phrased my description of the knife in the same way panda has done, because I thinks it a bit harsh and discourteous.



You wrote it, it doesn't mean you can't change your mind, but it does mean you need to own it.
Anyway, this is very petty and I'm making myself look unprofessional getting involved at all.


----------



## XooMG

This one just came in. Forgive me for copying Mareko's photo style.


----------



## chinacats

Not quite sure what the deal is but I believe the DP's to look quite interesting/unique and something I'd really like to try. I really like the forged look...makes it look totally badass imo!


----------



## foody518

The forged scale stuff that roughly demarcates where the hamon line is is cool
Handle ergonomics is delightful (speaking about the western integral version)
Crazy distal taper


----------



## Cheeks1989

Nice pick up Robert.


----------



## milkbaby

Totally sweet Maumasi! Both him and Haburn are killing it on the patterned integrals in my opinion. I'm just sad my bank account is too low right now to justify trying to buy an example of either.

As to the running "controversy", I really dig both the Prendergast and Tansu gyutos pictured. The Tansu doesn't look "fancy" instead business-like, but as a chef I bet he makes them to be really high performers. I love seeing the pics of the new shop and equipment, it makes me drool, LOL.

As for the Prendergast, I would say it has a rustic handmade charm. Some people don't go for that, and that's cool. And I don't even feel that it's a matter of "wabi sabi", I think it's really cool to plainly see that you've got a one of a kind artisan handmade knife. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## XooMG

This puts a reasonable gloss on the handle.


----------



## Badgertooth

XooMG said:


> This puts a reasonable gloss on the handle.



Incredible


----------



## KeithA

Dang!!!


----------



## CrisAnderson27

I wonder why Andy's rough forged knines are so appreciated...whereas this one of Dan's seems to be getting little love. 

If I were you guys...at those prices...I'd jump on them. I know what it takes to make them, and they're being literally given away.


----------



## alterwisser

CrisAnderson27 said:


> I wonder why Andy's rough forged knines are so appreciated...whereas this one of Dan's seems to be getting little love.
> 
> If I were you guys...at those prices...I'd jump on them. I know what it takes to make them, and they're being literally given away.



I have never used a Billipp, but everyone who has one apparently loves it. I personally like the looks a lot, as you can tell from my frantic tries to buy one (BST)... 

I'm sure at this point Marc thinks I'm a lunatic stalker, given that I always comment about wanting to buy one of his Billipps...

Looking forward to my DP for sure, bought the one from the PNW gathering cutting competition. And i for one wish it would have one of his handles, not the generic wa handle...


----------



## turbochef422

I ordered a knife from Dan. It's a steal


----------



## CrisAnderson27

alterwisser said:


> I have never used a Billipp, but everyone who has one apparently loves it. I personally like the looks a lot, as you can tell from my frantic tries to buy one (BST)...
> 
> I'm sure at this point Marc thinks I'm a lunatic stalker, given that I always comment about wanting to buy one of his Billipps...
> 
> Looking forward to my DP for sure, bought the one from the PNW gathering cutting competition. And i for one wish it would have one of his handles, not the generic wa handle...



I betcha he'd rehandle it if you covered the costs


----------



## alterwisser

CrisAnderson27 said:


> I betcha he'd rehandle it if you covered the costs



Absolutely! Just trying to avoid shipping it back and forth over the Atlantic at this point [emoji6]


----------



## malexthekid

Dan P. said:


> On my knife being described as crap;
> 
> 
> 
> On my talents as a bladesmith;
> 
> 
> 
> And this, this is back pedalling;
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote it, it doesn't mean you can't change your mind, but it does mean you need to own it.
> Anyway, this is very petty and I'm making myself look unprofessional getting involved at all.



Not at all mate.


----------



## Graydo77

https://flic.kr/p/NuUnHk

Just got these in the other day from a member. 240 yuki and a 240 mutsumi Hinoura. Can't wait to give them some use this weekend[emoji4]


----------



## chefcomesback

Dan P. said:


> No offense intended (or taken!) but there is no double flat spot.
> Or there shouldn't be, anyway.
> Kev?
> 
> Whatever the case, my knives come with a comprehensive guarantee, including against buyer's remorse, so in the case that it does not meet expectations it can be returned without quibble.



For those not aware of the difficulties of forging a blade and giving a distal taper in the mean time ; it's lot harder than getting a 3mm steel and grinding some from the tip off , you are a stand up guy Dan , good service on warranties too although you may want to add "against trolls " along with buyers remorse


----------



## MontezumaBoy

daveb said:


> BTW A couple nice Markos went by almost unnoticed. One an excellent chicken killer, both handles look great. Is his maker's mark larger or is it the pic?



Thx Daveb - looks like I picked the wrong time to post a pic of new knives ... next time I will read the threads just before I intend on posting ... will compare his mark to a couple others I have and get back to me ... don't believe it is any bigger though ... probably camera crap ...


----------



## bryan03

chefcomesback said:


> For those not aware of the difficulties of forging a blade and giving a distal taper in the mean time ; it's lot harder than getting a 3mm steel and grinding some from the tip off , you are a stand up guy Dan , good service on warranties too although you may want to add "against trolls " along with buyers remorse



:goodpost:


----------



## Matus

CrisAnderson27 said:


> I wonder why Andy's rough forged knines are so appreciated...whereas this one of Dan's seems to be getting little love.
> 
> If I were you guys...at those prices...I'd jump on them. I know what it takes to make them, and they're being literally given away.



Just wanted to say that we have had a very similar reaction to Andy's knives about 2 years ago fron 1 or 2 members - I think it was in the very first review of Andy's gyutos. Good old times - his waiting list was less than 6 months back then


----------



## Matus

chefcomesback said:


> For those not aware of the difficulties of forging a blade and giving a distal taper in the mean time ; it's lot harder than getting a 3mm steel and grinding some from the tip off , you are a stand up guy Dan , good service on warranties too although you may want to add "against trolls " along with buyers remorse



I find already grinding some steel off the tip challenging enough. I have a lot of respect for those who can make it with a hammer.


----------



## alterwisser

Matus said:


> Just wanted to say that we have had a very similar reaction to Andy's knives about 2 years ago fron 1 or 2 members - I think it was in the very first review of Andy's gyutos. Good old times - his waiting list was less than 6 months back then



Hi Matus, that was what I referred to in my earlier post. I do remember someone absolutely trashing his knives as overpriced garbage ... well well ... and now quite a view of us would love to be in the Recycling business LOL


----------



## Bacon king tone

Just got a 6.9 inch kurouchi carter with a high grade handle. Wish u knew how to attach a picture haha


----------



## kevpenbanc

Graydo77 said:


> https://flic.kr/p/NuUnHk
> 
> Just got these in the other day from a member. 240 yuki and a 240 mutsumi Hinoura. Can't wait to give them some use this weekend[emoji4]





Nice score.
What's your thoughts on them ?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Bacon king tone said:


> Just got a 6.9 inch kurouchi carter with a high grade handle. Wish u knew how to attach a picture haha


Do you have an account at an image hosting site such as Photobucket? If not you can pay the nominal membership fee to become a site supporter and upload directly to the forum.


----------



## dklyve

Just arrived today. Newest knife picked up for a friend. Fujiwara fkm 150mm gyuto from jck. Shaves hair off the arm ootb, haven't used it at all otherwise. Going to make a saya and send it off. F&F actually feels pretty nice for the price.

Also picked up a gesshin stainless pairing knife for myself. :wink:


----------



## Badgertooth

With embarrassing amounts of thanks to ynot1985, you are a legend. Black Kurouchi finish Kato, 240mm. Excited for a Workhorse v Original v Kurouchi shootout. I think a stone and knife cull might be needed soon!


----------



## Jacob_x

:angel2: I've been really good this year santa...


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Badgertooth said:


> With embarrassing amounts of thanks to ynot1985, you are a legend. Black Kurouchi finish Kato, 240mm. Excited for a Workhorse v Original v Kurouchi shootout. I think a stone and knife cull might be needed soon!



I think others would be curious to your shoot out findings too. Nice pick up badger. It's good to have international knife nut friends. Collecting Kato's is a tough racket without a team.


----------



## DamageInc

Mucho Bocho said:


> Collecting Kato's is a tough racket without a team.



Unless you live in Denmark and are awake when the emails come in.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I couldn't do it without you big D!


----------



## jimmy_d

Badgertooth said:


> With embarrassing amounts of thanks to ynot1985, you are a legend. Black Kurouchi finish Kato, 240mm. Excited for a Workhorse v Original v Kurouchi shootout. I think a stone and knife cull might be needed soon!



So when do we get the results of the shootout? Haha!


----------



## YG420

Very nice badger!


----------



## milkbaby

Badgertooth said:


> With embarrassing amounts of thanks to ynot1985, you are a legend. Black Kurouchi finish Kato, 240mm. Excited for a Workhorse v Original v Kurouchi shootout. I think a stone and knife cull might be needed soon!



Wow... That KU Kato looks awesome. Very jealous ovah heeyah! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## ynot1985

Badgertooth said:


> With embarrassing amounts of thanks to ynot1985, you are a legend. Black Kurouchi finish Kato, 240mm. Excited for a Workhorse v Original v Kurouchi shootout. I think a stone and knife cull might be needed soon!



I like this photo a lot!!!!

I was told by the seller that this a special edition KU kato.. as you can see from the kanji.. the last word is different to his normal kanji on double edge knives


----------



## aboynamedsuita

ynot1985 said:


> I like this photo a lot!!!!
> 
> I was told by the seller that this a special edition KU kato.. as you can see from the kanji.. the last word is different to his normal kanji on double edge knives



+1, looks really good need a Damascus in the mix too 

T, were you able to determine from the seller if there are any other differences between the std KU and the special?


----------



## ynot1985

tjangula said:


> +1, looks really good need a Damascus in the mix too
> 
> T, were you able to determine from the seller if there are any other differences between the std KU and the special?



sorry Tanner, I don't know.. with my non-existent Japanese skills, the only thing I can decipher.. is that these were specially made for the seller as he is personal friend of Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Kato). They had no idea what Kato is when I mentioned the name but they immediately understood when I mentioned the maker. They kept on emphasising that it's rare and special. Only Badgertooth (Otto) can tell you the difference... I only have the JNS one and this KU one so I can't give you a thorough comparison. I can not imagine what else they have if these were the ones they were happy to part with


----------



## aboynamedsuita

No worries T, pretty cool that you got one of each


----------



## Marwin3000

Not so recent but my first proper knife. Bought on a trip to Tokyo this summer.

VG10 Stainless Damascus 21cm Chef's knife with walnut handle


----------



## milkbaby

Marwin3000 said:


> Not so recent but my first proper knife. Bought on a trip to Tokyo this summer.
> 
> VG10 Stainless Damascus 21cm Chef's knife with walnut handle



Very nice first pickup! It looks dark, but that's mirror polished reflection right? 

Was this a store pickup? I may be wrong but walnut handles don't seem common among japanese knives imported to America or Europe. Pretty cool. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Marwin3000

milkbaby said:


> Very nice first pickup! It looks dark, but that's mirror polished reflection right?
> 
> Was this a store pickup? I may be wrong but walnut handles don't seem common among japanese knives imported to America or Europe. Pretty cool. :doublethumbsup:



Yep, that's the reflection!

I bought it at Kamata in Kappabashi! I'm really happy with it so far! Now I'm fiending for a nakiri!


----------



## JaVa

Marwin3000 said:


> Yep, that's the reflection!
> 
> I bought it at Kamata in Kappabashi! I'm really happy with it so far! Now I'm fiending for a nakiri!



That's how it starts! :lol2:


----------



## alterwisser

230 Gyuto, Primus from Jannis Scholz (Xerxes knives), young German maker.

Steel is SC125 from Achim Wirtz (I guess you can call him the German or even European steel guru), differential hardened, with forced Patina. 63 HRC

Handle is Bog Oak with Copper plate and pin. Knife looks rustic, but F&F is very good, spine and choil nicely eased, handle is very comfortable and balance absolutely blade forward, even though I thought it might not be looking at the handle. Maybe the copper plate helps.

Just got it last night, only cut one carrot with it so far. Need more time for performance feedback. Has a nice distal taper, not a laser, but not a workhorse either, IMHO.

Here's a cutting video (not mine):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWTPDs074Wk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sharpchef

@alterwisser: Very nice one! 

Here are some better pics of my latest purchase shown a few pages bevore:

Xerxes wrought iron TNT steel San Mai.




































it looks so damn shabby, i love it! again 35cm cutting edge!

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## alterwisser

Sharpchef said:


> @alterwisser: Very nice one!
> 
> Here are some better pics of my latest purchase shown a few pages bevore:
> 
> Xerxes wrought iron TNT steel San Mai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks so damn shabby, i love it! again 35cm cutting edge!
> 
> Greets Sebastian.



Great beast!

It looks like my post with the Xerxes Primus was deleted.... can't see it anymore!


----------



## Karnstein

alterwisser said:


> Great beast!
> 
> It looks like my post with the Xerxes Primus was deleted.... can't see it anymore!



Nope, at least for me it's still showing up: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...west-knife-buy?p=446640&viewfull=1#post446640


----------



## alterwisser

Weird! Weird! Weird! I can't see it on app...


----------



## daveb

@Alt, My android w app shows your post #7553. images show fine. Good looking knives both of youse.


----------



## jimmy_d

alterwisser said:


> 230 Gyuto, Primus from Jannis Scholz (Xerxes knives), young German maker.
> 
> Steel is SC125 from Achim Wirtz (I guess you can call him the German or even European steel guru), differential hardened, with forced Patina. 63 HRC
> 
> Handle is Bog Oak with Copper plate and pin. Knife looks rustic, but F&F is very good, spine and choil nicely eased, handle is very comfortable and balance absolutely blade forward, even though I thought it might not be looking at the handle. Maybe the copper plate helps.
> 
> Just got it last night, only cut one carrot with it so far. Need more time for performance feedback. Has a nice distal taper, not a laser, but not a workhorse either, IMHO.
> 
> Here's a cutting video (not mine):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWTPDs074Wk&feature=youtu.be



Wow that's a wicked cool looking knife! Very nice.


----------



## milkbaby

Wow, both those Xerxes look really sweet!

From the choil shots, would these be nice middleweight all purpose type grind?

I hate this thread because it's so tempting me to violate my current knife buying hiatus.


----------



## alterwisser

milkbaby said:


> Wow, both those Xerxes look really sweet!
> 
> From the choil shots, would these be nice middleweight all purpose type grind?
> 
> I hate this thread because it's so tempting me to violate my current knife buying hiatus.



Mine is for sure!

Can't speak for Sebastian's monster sword LOL


----------



## hambone.johnson

alterwisser said:


> 230 Gyuto, Primus from Jannis Scholz (Xerxes knives), young German maker.
> 
> Steel is SC125 from Achim Wirtz (I guess you can call him the German or even European steel guru), differential hardened, with forced Patina. 63 HRC
> 
> Handle is Bog Oak with Copper plate and pin. Knife looks rustic, but F&F is very good, spine and choil nicely eased, handle is very comfortable and balance absolutely blade forward, even though I thought it might not be looking at the handle. Maybe the copper plate helps.
> 
> Just got it last night, only cut one carrot with it so far. Need more time for performance feedback. Has a nice distal taper, not a laser, but not a workhorse either, IMHO.
> 
> Here's a cutting video (not mine):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWTPDs074Wk&feature=youtu.be



Nice pic up !!! That is one of the classiest most well rounded gyuto I have seen in a while


----------



## panda

Alt, that primus gyuto is the first non Japanese knife to pique my interest!! Love that it came with forced dark patina too.


----------



## alterwisser

panda said:


> Alt, that primus gyuto is the first non Japanese knife to pique my interest!! Love that it came with forced dark patina too.



Cool! 

I have to say that I REALLY Love the looks. Performance too, so far, but too early to tell long term...

Maybe I'm biased, but I'm glad to see a young German smith putting out a great product while most of the "German" knives are cheap mass produced crap (made in China).


----------



## panda

what's the steel like?


----------



## alterwisser

panda said:


> what's the steel like?



It's a very pure carbon steel, with 1.25% carbon and 0.6 manganese. Achim Wirtz makes it from Armco 4 iron.

That's all information from the vendors website.

Some info on it in his thread, albeit here it says it's 0.8 manganese. Sebastian (sharpchef) would be a better person to talk about it (he did in the thread)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/26979-New-Steels


----------



## panda

I mean how does it feel in use and stones


----------



## alterwisser

panda said:


> I mean how does it feel in use and stones



Just got it Friday night! 

Didn't hit the stones yet. Just cut two carrots so far. Like it a lot, but need a week or so to get a better idea ...


----------



## Sharpchef

panda said:


> I mean how does it feel in use and stones




The SC125 sharpenability is superb, just like a good HT Shirogami steel, less prown to chip and a slightly better edge retention, then shirogami.

The Primus Series cuts very well!, it has a slightly konvex grind and is a perfect all duty knife, not a typical laser but near by. Very thin behind the edge, and the tip is very thin.

Here are two cutting vids:

in pro environment:[video=youtube;UWTPDs074Wk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWTPDs074Wk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWTPDs074Wk[/video]

at home:[video=youtube;UDGhwhK_ykY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDGhwhK_ykY&t=42s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDGhwhK_ykY&t=42s[/video]


Greets Sebastian.


----------



## Blen

Takayuki 8cm VG10 Damascus petty bought at Chan Wah Kee Hong Kong.
Sharpened on the spot by the master himself using a mix of several water and oil stones. Could not communicate a lot with him as his English is very basic, so no info available about the used stones.


----------



## Sharpchef

@Blen: If this was my knife i would have kicked the "masters" but! This is the way the knifes look bevore peoble know how to sharpen......

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## milkbaby

Sharpchef said:


> The SC125 sharpenability is superb, just like a good HT Shirogami steel, less prown to chip and a slightly better edge retention, then shirogami.
> 
> The Primus Series cuts very well!, it has a slightly konvex grind and is a perfect all duty knife, not a typical laser but near by. Very thin behind the edge, and the tip is very thin.
> 
> Here are two cutting vids:



That's pretty cool, very nice videos! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby

Blen said:


> Takayuki 8cm VG10 Damascus petty bought at Chan Wah Kee Hong Kong.
> Sharpened on the spot by the master himself using a mix of several water and oil stones. Could not communicate a lot with him as his English is very basic, so no info available about the used stones.



Were the stones old and dished? There's some scratches high up on the blade that look like they might've been caused by that...


----------



## sergeysus

Impulse buy for me as I dont know much about HAP40 steel, but its very light. My most used knife is the petty so I keep a few of them.


----------



## cheflivengood

milkbaby said:


> Were the stones old and dished? There's some scratches high up on the blade that look like they might've been caused by that...



Shoe Maker


----------



## Blen

milkbaby said:


> Were the stones old and dished? There's some scratches high up on the blade that look like they might've been caused by that...


Those scratches are barely visible and apparently more visible when taking a close up picture. I did/could not notice them in the shop light. As this will be my daily beater I don't care that much, within 6 months it will have more use traces. I use petty knives 80% of my cooking time. Fact is, the knive is rasor blade sharp!


----------



## F-Flash

Gonna Be while after this haul that youll see New knife from Me :surrendar:






From top to bottom:

Syousin suminagashi gyuto by shiro kamo r2 280mm
Toyama noborikoi sujihiki 270mm
Tanaka ginsan gyuto 240mm
Munetoshi slicer 210mm 
Akifusa pm srs-15 180mm gyuto
Teruyasu fujiwara Petty 150mm white#1

With the rest of the family:


----------



## slengteng

Got my first Kono and I felt in love. The first impression was handle is thin (khii) and the metal is lighter than it looks. It is sanmai b2 with stainless. Finish is like robot made, but when looking the blade you can see it is handmade. Opened the blade with natural stone for 3 hour preparation work of ground veggies and the blade is amazing. It doesnt look like razor but cuts like it. No chipping or dulling.. just wow. The overall result of one day is 10+


----------



## tgfencer

Nice looking Kono, Slengteng! I just received a 210 Blue 2 Fuji from a forum member and its top quality. Unfortunately, its too short and light for my tastes so I will probably move it on at some point, but until then I'm gonna admire it. Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Damn Man ... Just Damn ...

All sooooo Prettyyyyy!

TjA



F-Flash said:


> Gonna Be while after this haul that youll see New knife from Me :surrendar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From top to bottom:
> 
> Syousin suminagashi gyuto by shiro kamo r2 280mm
> Toyama noborikoi sujihiki 270mm
> Tanaka ginsan gyuto 240mm
> Munetoshi slicer 210mm
> Akifusa pm srs-15 180mm gyuto
> Teruyasu fujiwara Petty 150mm white#1
> 
> With the rest of the family:


----------



## Badgertooth

F-Flash said:


> With the rest of the family:



Raquin monster 
Kamo
Toyama
Toyama?
Dalman
Masamoto
Tanaka
Kurosaki
Munetoshi
Catcheside
Akifusa
Pass
TF 

BALLER set!


----------



## F-Flash

Pass was itinomonn, otherwise spot on! Then theres some tojiro dps as introduction to "japanese" knives. 

Wanted to try different steels and makers.  Pretty Happy with everything I ended up with!


----------



## kevpenbanc

F-Flash said:


> Pass was itinomonn, otherwise spot on! Then theres some tojiro dps as introduction to "japanese" knives.
> 
> Wanted to try different steels and makers.  Pretty Happy with everything I ended up with!



Nice set &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## slengteng

tgfencer said:


> Nice looking Kono, Slengteng! I just received a 210 Blue 2 Fuji from a forum member and its top quality. Unfortunately, its too short and light for my tastes so I will probably move it on at some point, but until then I'm gonna admire it. Hope you enjoy yours!



Thanks tgfencer and enjoy yours Fuji. 

I think my quality of working in kitchen just increased.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Got my Anderson/Scorpion Forge XH 240 AEB-L today


----------



## cheflarge

Me likey!!! :goodpost: lus1: :ubersexy:


----------



## milkbaby

MontezumaBoy said:


> Got my Anderson/Scorpion Forge XH 240 AEB-L today



Dang that's nice... :doublethumbsup:


----------



## tgfencer

[URL="http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/BigMontyBoy/media/Scorpion%20Forge%20Anderson/IMG_2964_zpsyeo9fyox.jpg.html" said:


> [/URL]



Interesting angles on the handle. What's it like in hand?


----------



## marc4pt0

Boom Town!! Welcome to the Club!


----------



## XooMG

The rounding on the handle is a neat touch.


----------



## chinacats

Kind of hard to capture...this is a shot from Tilman. I'll try to get it in some good light later but just received this one and I'm blown away. It's ~220x75 of what I'm calling dual core (because I don't know the right term) 1095 and 15n20. Damascus by JMJones and knife by Tilman Leder. It's my idea of an ideal cross between cleaver and nakiri. Based on a cheap Chinese one that I have that is made of cheap stainless. Haven't had a chance to use it much but initial tests are exceptional. Weight is right at 278.


----------



## cheflivengood

chinacats said:


> Kind of hard to capture...this is a shot from Tilman. I'll try to get it in some good light later but just received this one and I'm blown away. It's ~220x75 of what I'm calling dual core (because I don't know the right term) 1095 and 15n20. Damascus by JMJones and knife by Tilman Leder. It's my idea of an ideal cross between cleaver and nakiri. Based on a cheap Chinese one that I have that is made of cheap stainless. Haven't had a chance to use it much but initial tests are exceptional. Weight is right at 278.



DOPE


----------



## sergeysus

Used it last night to cut veggies and it started getting a great looking patina. Then today, cutting oranges & lemons and got a phone call so the juice stayed for 10 min... the round handle is surpisingly comfortable, very tall at the heel Masakage 240mm


----------



## tgfencer

sergeysus said:


>



Nice patina! Kinda reminds me of waves or sea foam. Might have to give that citrus bath a try on something.


----------



## foody518

chinacats said:


> Kind of hard to capture...this is a shot from Tilman. I'll try to get it in some good light later but just received this one and I'm blown away. It's ~220x75 of what I'm calling dual core (because I don't know the right term) 1095 and 15n20. Damascus by JMJones and knife by Tilman Leder. It's my idea of an ideal cross between cleaver and nakiri. Based on a cheap Chinese one that I have that is made of cheap stainless. Haven't had a chance to use it much but initial tests are exceptional. Weight is right at 278.



That looks amazing O.O

Based off the Shibazi/Double Lions style selections?


----------



## chinacats

foody518 said:


> That looks amazing O.O
> 
> Based off the Shibazi/Double Lions style selections?



Good eye M! I really liked the knife just hated the steel (and the metal handle)...middle below.


----------



## statusquo

chinacats said:


> Kind of hard to capture...this is a shot from Tilman. I'll try to get it in some good light later but just received this one and I'm blown away. It's ~220x75 of what I'm calling dual core (because I don't know the right term) 1095 and 15n20. Damascus by JMJones and knife by Tilman Leder. It's my idea of an ideal cross between cleaver and nakiri. Based on a cheap Chinese one that I have that is made of cheap stainless. Haven't had a chance to use it much but initial tests are exceptional. Weight is right at 278.



That is outstanding!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Chris suggested it as an alternative (I was happy with the faceted side) so we played around with the concept and as is his nature it worked out perfectly! I have a bunch of pic's under Byrons forum page as I wanted people to see the amazing stuff he offers ... 

TjA



XooMG said:


> The rounding on the handle is a neat touch.


----------



## foody518

chinacats said:


> Good eye M! I really liked the knife just hated the steel (and the metal handle)...middle below.



 
Your new Tilman looks like it should definitely please! Great eye candy


----------



## Casaluz

Such a beautiful knife chinacats, congratulations. It must be a joy to use it along your other Tilman.


----------



## jimmy_d

chinacats said:


> Kind of hard to capture...this is a shot from Tilman. I'll try to get it in some good light later but just received this one and I'm blown away. It's ~220x75 of what I'm calling dual core (because I don't know the right term) 1095 and 15n20. Damascus by JMJones and knife by Tilman Leder. It's my idea of an ideal cross between cleaver and nakiri. Based on a cheap Chinese one that I have that is made of cheap stainless. Haven't had a chance to use it much but initial tests are exceptional. Weight is right at 278.



That is beautiful!


----------



## jimmy_d

sergeysus said:


> Used it last night to cut veggies and it started getting a great looking patina. Then today, cutting oranges & lemons and got a phone call so the juice stayed for 10 min... the round handle is surpisingly comfortable, very tall at the heel Masakage 240mm



Very cool patina!


----------



## tienowen

slengteng said:


> Got my first Kono and I felt in love. The first impression was handle is thin (khii) and the metal is lighter than it looks. It is sanmai b2 with stainless. Finish is like robot made, but when looking the blade you can see it is handmade. Opened the blade with natural stone for 3 hour preparation work of ground veggies and the blade is amazing. It doesnt look like razor but cuts like it. No chipping or dulling.. just wow. The overall result of one day is 10+



Nice knife might i ask where did you buy from, for now so hard to find Konosuke online.


----------



## slengteng

tienowen said:


> Nice knife might i ask where did you buy from, for now so hard to find Konosuke online.


Thanks tienowen. This one is from japansemessen, there's still a good range of konos left.


----------



## fatboylim

chinacats said:


> Kind of hard to capture...this is a shot from Tilman. I'll try to get it in some good light later but just received this one and I'm blown away. It's ~220x75 of what I'm calling dual core (because I don't know the right term) 1095 and 15n20. Damascus by JMJones and knife by Tilman Leder. It's my idea of an ideal cross between cleaver and nakiri. Based on a cheap Chinese one that I have that is made of cheap stainless. Haven't had a chance to use it much but initial tests are exceptional. Weight is right at 278.



I though the Toyama Nakiri at 210mm by 65mm was a good. This makes me want to upgrade! Awesooooommmmee


----------



## gregcss

Ikazuchi 210 gyuto from JKI


----------



## lans8939

Kato 150mm petty, HHH 90mm paring and BoardSmith walnut cutting board. All are living up to their reputations.
IMG_0358.JPG
new2.JPG


----------



## lans8939

I don't think I have permission yet to post pics oh well


----------



## gregcss

lans8939 said:


> I don't think I have permission yet to post pics oh well



Are you posting the image URL or just the file name?


----------



## lans8939

I was trying to paste of my computer. Marek let me know I need to upload pics to a service first. Thanks


----------



## aboynamedsuita

chinacats said:


> Kind of hard to capture...this is a shot from Tilman. I'll try to get it in some good light later but just received this one and I'm blown away. It's ~220x75 of what I'm calling dual core (because I don't know the right term) 1095 and 15n20. Damascus by JMJones and knife by Tilman Leder. It's my idea of an ideal cross between cleaver and nakiri. Based on a cheap Chinese one that I have that is made of cheap stainless. Haven't had a chance to use it much but initial tests are exceptional. Weight is right at 278.



Meant to comment on this beauty earlier wow! I kinda want a cleaver again but will need to try and find a lefty since the hiromoto AS one I had was too biased for me


----------



## lans8939

I'll try this again. Katy 150mm petty, HHH 90mm paring and BoardSmith walnut. Love them all!




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lans8939

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## foody518

tjangula said:


> Meant to comment on this beauty earlier wow! I kinda want a cleaver again but will need to try and find a lefty since the hiromoto AS one I had was too biased for me



There are right biased cleavers??? Aw man...another thing to be wary of...


----------



## mc2442

Beauties, but Katy?


----------



## foody518

mc2442 said:


> Beauties, but Katy?



Kato by the pattern of kanji I would think


----------



## niwaki-boy

mc2442 said:


> Beauties, but Katy?



That's cause children do that kanji so sometimes it reads "Katy"... not his fault!

Disclosure.. I've lurked before


----------



## JaVa

Are we talking about women or knives? 
Was it Katy Perry or Kato Petty.
Either way both are beauties!


----------



## lans8939

Funny!!! Yes Kato, my finger slipped!


----------



## Vancouverguy

Takeda 210 NAS
Konosuke 240 HD

Shig dirt cheap Nakiri.


----------



## milkbaby

Vancouverguy said:


> Takeda 210 NAS
> Konosuke 240 HD
> 
> Shig dirt cheap Nakiri.



Those are sharp looking! :groucho:

I'm not sure if the Takeda is oversized or the Kono is undersized... Nice pickup on the Shig, it seems to me that the shorter double bevel stuff like nakiri or santoku go for less and easier to find.


----------



## Vancouverguy

milkbaby said:


> Those are sharp looking! :groucho:
> 
> I'm not sure if the Takeda is oversized or the Kono is undersized... Nice pickup on the Shig, it seems to me that the shorter double bevel stuff like nakiri or santoku go for less and easier to find.



Yeah The Takeda is 220mm while the Kono is 235mm. Interesting observations you've made! 

The Shig was just a impulse buy since It was dirt cheap! Interesting to see a flat grind on the shig though.


----------



## Unstoppabo

Oh my! Primus is definitely a looker. Not my preferred profile or handle style but if that can be customized, I think I found my next purchase!


----------



## guari

Bought a Takamura R2 red handle 180 for my wife so that she could use have her own knife. 

She tried it for a couple minutes and gave up and quickly returned to her ceramic petty she adores. She said that I should give up on trying to get her to like Japanese knives as there's nothing as good as her ceramic one. So I guess I have a new gyuto 180 for when I don't need to fork out the 240..

What has irked me a bit about the knife, is that it's been barely used and the edge has just chipped away. I've used it to cut 3 onions, a couple bell peppers, a few stalks of celery and 2 carrots. That's it. I guess there must have been a problem during sharpening or something, as I can't understand why it's been so fragile.

I guess I'll set a new bevel and see how it behaves from there.


----------



## Marek07

JaVa said:


> Are we talking about women or knives?
> Was it Katy Perry or Kato Petty.
> Either way both are beauties!


Very funny JaVa

:rofl:


----------



## alterwisser

Unstoppabo said:


> Oh my! Primus is definitely a looker. Not my preferred profile or handle style but if that can be customized, I think I found my next purchase!



That can't be customized. But Jannis (Xerxes knives) makes full customs as well...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

guari said:


> Bought a Takamura R2 red handle 180 for my wife so that she could use have her own knife.
> 
> She tried it for a couple minutes and gave up and quickly returned to her ceramic petty she adores. She said that I should give up on trying to get her to like Japanese knives as there's nothing as good as her ceramic one. So I guess I have a new gyuto 180 for when I don't need to fork out the 240..
> 
> What has irked me a bit about the knife, is that it's been barely used and the edge has just chipped away. I've used it to cut 3 onions, a couple bell peppers, a few stalks of celery and 2 carrots. That's it. I guess there must have been a problem during sharpening or something, as I can't understand why it's been so fragile.
> 
> I guess I'll set a new bevel and see how it behaves from there.



I've never had a problem like that with my takamuras so it may be the cutting board or technique, but I mostly use hinoki with thinner high hrc blades like that


----------



## bennyprofane

The Takamura comes with an 18 degrees inclusive angle which is a bit small, I also had some (invisible micro) chips even though I didn't chop. After sharpening it once this problem didn't reoccur.


----------



## inzite

this one came in a while ago but never had a chance to take some serious shots of it with an actual camera... cloudy day yields nice window light. 



IN024848 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



IN024861 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



IN024851 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



IN024859 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## guari

tjangula said:


> I've never had a problem like that with my takamuras so it may be the cutting board or technique, but I mostly use hinoki with thinner high hrc blades like that



I think the edge came out fragile from the factory sharpening, not really bothered but no, end grain board and barely, barely used it. 



bennyprofane said:


> The Takamura comes with an 18 degrees inclusive angle which is a bit small, I also had some (invisible micro) chips even though I didn't chop. After sharpening it once this problem didn't reoccur.



Yes, I did some google after posting this and it seems that some users experienced similar chippines with the ootb edge, and once new steel is exposed the problem disappears..


----------



## krx927

guari said:


> I think the edge came out fragile from the factory sharpening, not really bothered but no, end grain board and barely, barely used it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did some google after posting this and it seems that some users experienced similar chippines with the ootb edge, and once new steel is exposed the problem disappears..




I also did not have this issue with my Takamura. I bet it will go away after first sharpening, like bennyprofane is saying.


----------



## tgfencer

Two Shigs in this week, a 240 gyuto and a 270 gyuto. I put them up with a 240 Gesshin Kagekiyo and 240 Masakage Koishi for comparison.


----------



## Badgertooth

tgfencer said:


> Two Shigs in this week, a 240 gyuto and a 270 gyuto. I put them up with a 240 Gesshin Kagekiyo and 240 Masakage Koishi for comparison.



Doh, ignore my pm about posting your haul in show your newest knife buy thread, you're all over it!! Awesome haul


----------



## tgfencer

Yup! Couldnt pass up the chance to show off. I've had the Koishi and Kagekiyo for a while now and really like them both, but they're gonna face some stiff competition from the Shigs


----------



## jimmy_d

tgfencer said:


> Two Shigs in this week, a 240 gyuto and a 270 gyuto. I put them up with a 240 Gesshin Kagekiyo and 240 Masakage Koishi for comparison.



Wow! Very nice haul! Really liking the look of that 240...


----------



## Vancouverguy

Fujiwara 165mm Usuba undersized... I believe this one was a custom as the ones on his website have a kurouchi finish.


----------



## y32dsm

This is my first shig 240 gyuto. Let see what this hype is. Is Shig honbazuke? It barely cut anything. There is no final edge.

http://s1146.photobucket.com/user/y32dsm/media/20161119_211429_zps6cwqhgng.jpg.html?filters[user]=145869017&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


----------



## brainsausage

y32dsm said:


> This is my first shig 240 gyuto. Let see what this hype is. Is Shig honbazuke? It barely cut anything. There is no final edge.
> 
> http://s1146.photobucket.com/user/y32dsm/media/20161119_211429_zps6cwqhgng.jpg.html?filters[user]=145869017&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0



Great Post!


----------



## StephenYu

y32dsm said:


> This is my first shig 240 gyuto. Let see what this hype is. Is Shig honbazuke? It barely cut anything. There is no final edge.
> 
> http://s1146.photobucket.com/user/y32dsm/media/20161119_211429_zps6cwqhgng.jpg.html?filters[user]=145869017&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0



nice photo!


----------



## BorkWoodNC

New here, but just got this beauty of a cleaver in the mail a few days ago.

(not sure the rules on sharing vendor info but the guy I got it from restores vintage cleavers and hog splitters better than any I've seen)

It's a L&IJ White, made in Buffalo, NY circa 1910s. Original handle and patina with a fresh razor sharp convex edge.

8"x5" blade, 2lbs

Looking forward to chopping some pork with this gem!


----------



## Jacob_x

Thats a very classy cleaver, great pick-up. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## StephenYu

Thats robust!


----------



## sergeysus

I got the Jelle B. Hazenberg White#2 with Suminigashi and Chacate Preto scale with a white vulcanized fiber spacer.


----------



## Vancouverguy

Wow this fit and finish


 Saya! 
This shig is massive It was sold to me by Aframes and was advertised as a 270MM gyuto . Wow just Wow It measured up to be a 283mm!


----------



## tgfencer

Yeah, check out my photo with the 2 Shigs a page or two back. Put up against two true 240mm gyutos my "240" and "270" Shig definitely run long.


----------



## milkbaby

sergeysus said:


> I got the Jelle B. Hazenberg White#2 with Suminigashi and Chacate Preto scale with a white vulcanized fiber spacer.



Pretty darn sweet! :doublethumbsup:

I got a custom gyuto and petty from him and been emailing him. It seems he's very intersted in evolving and refining his blades and handles. I'm sure he'd be interested in your feedback as am I. What have you thought so far?


----------



## sergeysus

milkbaby said:


> Pretty darn sweet! :doublethumbsup:
> 
> I got a custom gyuto and petty from him and been emailing him. It seems he's very intersted in evolving and refining his blades and handles. I'm sure he'd be interested in your feedback as am I. What have you thought so far?



It was your purchase that got me looking at his knives!....

I've had it for a day. I dont have any knives with contour/sculpted handles other than a few western handled Japanese knives. I like the simple wa style. Going to use it and most likely my wife will use it as well. 

He is quite the knifemaker to watch.


----------



## fatboylim

Link: http://imgur.com/a/aCxMz

Toyama 240 Gyuto with a custom walrus ivory and ebony handle made by Mert Tansu. The custom handle balances the weight around the pinch grip making it more nimble! 

Early use, but love it.


----------



## F-Flash

Is that toyama nakiri (almost cleaver!) next to it? Awesome handle and awesome knife &#128578;


----------



## fatboylim

Yes it is the Toyama Nakiri 210. Very blade heavy and thinner than the Toyama Gyuto. It is excellent for larger, fibrous, root vegetables with its thinner profile. The gyuto has better food release and slicing. I love the combo.


----------



## PhillipLe

Vancouverguy said:


> Wow this fit and finish
> 
> 
> Saya!
> This shig is massive It was sold to me by Aframes and was advertised as a 270MM gyuto . Wow just Wow It measured up to be a 283mm!



Very nice looking knife, Shigs seem to be the cream of the crop knife around here. I've never heard of this knife, so I wanna ask what make this knife above the rest?


----------



## PhillipLe

Konosuke HD2 240mm Gyuto


----------



## milkbaby

fatboylim said:


> Link: http://imgur.com/a/aCxMz
> 
> Toyama 240 Gyuto with a custom walrus ivory and ebony handle made by Mert Tansu. The custom handle balances the weight around the pinch grip making it more nimble!



Really nice knives! That ebony and ivory handle is very classy. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby

PhillipLe said:


> Konosuke HD2 240mm Gyuto



I've passed on a bunch of these custom handled ones I've seen available, but from your pics the figure in the custom wood is a LOT nicer than on the retailer site. Assuming you got yours from the "to go" site?


----------



## PhillipLe

milkbaby said:


> I've passed on a bunch of these custom handled ones I've seen available, but from your pics the figure in the custom wood is a LOT nicer than on the retailer site. Assuming you got yours from the "to go" site?



Yup, lol


----------



## damiennash

Just picked up my first Japanese steel! A Sukenari ZDP-189 210mm Gyuto.. I'm in love!!


----------



## kevpenbanc

damiennash said:


> Just picked up my first Japanese steel! A Sukenari ZDP-189 210mm Gyuto.. I'm in love!!



Hell of a way to start &#128077;


----------



## sergeysus

damiennash said:


> Just picked up my first Japanese steel! A Sukenari ZDP-189 210mm Gyuto.. I'm in love!!



Nice pickup!
will be looking for a progress report on ZDP.


----------



## TopperHarley

Tadafusa 240mm 
Tanaka 165mm B2
Herder 165mm
Tojiro Yasuki 150mm


----------



## Badgertooth

TopperHarley said:


> Tadafusa 240mm
> Tanaka 165mm B2
> Herder 165mm
> Tojiro Yasuki 150mm



Pretty much everything you need right there. Some savvy picks.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@sergeysus got one from a similar series (Furinkazan, smaller blade, probably made to the same spec). Coarse-stone work on these blades will teach you a lesson in barrack room language, so think twice about "this might be better with 10dps plus microbevel than with the OOTB edge..." or similar crazy ideas


----------



## Marek07

kevpenbanc said:


> Hell of a way to start &#128077;


Totally agree. If this is your starting point, you'll be in free fall before you know it. Take care Damien, take care. It's a nasty fall... :wink:


----------



## krx927

Marek07 said:


> Totally agree. If this is your starting point, you'll be in free fall before you know it. Take care Damien, take care. It's a nasty fall... :wink:



would not call it nasty  pretty nice actually


----------



## DanDan

TopperHarley said:


> Tadafusa 240mm
> Tanaka 165mm B2
> Herder 165mm
> Tojiro Yasuki 150mm



Some great bang-for-buck picks here, especially that Tadafusa Nashiji, really dig that line.


----------



## sergeysus

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @sergeysus got one from a similar series (Furinkazan, smaller blade, probably made to the same spec). Coarse-stone work on these blades will teach you a lesson in barrack room language, so think twice about "this might be better with 10dps plus microbevel than with the OOTB edge..." or similar crazy ideas



I have a Rockstead pocket knife in ZDP and not planning on anything other then stropping. Sharpening will be done by Rockstead only. That ZDP HRC 67!


----------



## miggus

DanDan said:


> Some great bang-for-buck picks here, especially that Tadafusa Nashiji, really dig that line.



This is totally true - I got the same knife a while ago and its great. I did remove the grey coating though, I think that the knife is much more attractive now. It looks like metal now, and not plastic-like, like before. I also did some thinning, this is why it is scratched up - I'm not finished yet, so I won't invest too much time into re-finishing it yet :angel2: Anyhow - please take a look. I appreciate some tips, but please don't be harsh - its my first project of that sort


----------



## nutmeg

Just got my first Shigefusa kitaeji! A nakiri 165mm.
Good cutter, almost laser, very flat with beautiful and interessant damascus pattern


Kostenlos Bilder hochladen

finish on the blade is quite scratchy..


gratis bilder hochladen


----------



## nutmeg

Got a Watanabe nakiri.
Workhorse type, the sharpest knife out of the box I ever received (and I received many!)
Friendly handling, very good food release.


direct upload

Very smooth surface, cleaner than the Shige


direct upload



kostenlos bilder hochladen


----------



## nutmeg

gratis bilder



Bilder hochladen


----------



## nutmeg

Shigefusa Petty 150mm
It could be one of my favorite petty.


bilder upload



bilder upload


----------



## nutmeg

but the best one...


----------



## nutmeg

Watanabe Fuguhiki 270mm from the professional line with saya.

Pure craftsmanship. 
Very impressive finish.


----------



## nutmeg

with its big brother, a yanagi 300 mm


----------



## zoze

Beautiful Fuguhiki. Could you tell the hight at the heel?


----------



## nutmeg

zoze said:


> Beautiful Fuguhiki. Could you tell the hight at the heel?



+- 29,5 mm high and 3mm thick

a last pic ;-)


----------



## guari

gorgeous Fuguhiki, how does it feel in hand? Fragile at all?


----------



## milkbaby

nutmeg said:


> Watanabe Fuguhiki 270mm from the professional line with saya.
> 
> Pure craftsmanship.
> Very impressive finish.



Wow, all the knives you've posted look awesome... The finish on the Watanabe fuguhiki is amazing. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## cheflarge

Damn, dude....... A whole collection of unicorn knives! Very nice! lus1::goodpost:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

nutmeg said:


> but the best one...



Nice haul there nutmeg! I'm curious if you ever asked Shinichi what the differences are between the professional series and the knives he has listed under specials? I should probably just send him an email. 

I should be posting some rehandled Watanabe knives shortly


----------



## nutmeg

tjangula said:


> Nice haul there nutmeg! I'm curious if you ever asked Shinichi what the differences are between the professional series and the knives he has listed under specials? I should probably just send him an email.
> 
> I should be posting some rehandled Watanabe knives shortly



Hi Tjangula,
Professional are kind of standard and specials are unique. I have one of them all now, all different ;-)


----------



## aboynamedsuita

nutmeg said:


> Hi Tjangula,
> Professional are kind of standard and specials are unique. I have one of them all now, all different ;-)



Perfect thanks! I have professional custom honyaki and kintaro-ame, but recently saw a special that I liked too, and wasn't sure if the craftsmanship of special would be the same as if I order from the professional and then customize to have similar features.


----------



## nutmeg

guari said:


> gorgeous Fuguhiki, how does it feel in hand? Fragile at all?



It feels like a tool or a good friend in the kitchen, not fragile at all.


----------



## Casaluz

Haburn Custom 205mm Gyuto in "gray" secret steel with mokume-gane bolster and handle pin with ironwood burl


----------



## kevpenbanc

Casaluz said:


> Haburn Custom 205mm Gyuto in "gray" secret steel with mokume-gane bolster and handle pin with ironwood burl



Nice!


----------



## StephenYu

Casaluz said:


> Haburn Custom 205mm Gyuto in "gray" secret steel with mokume-gane bolster and handle pin with ironwood burl



oh lord that handle is so sexy!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Nice pickup Ernesto! I'm a big fan of the Kramer notch too



Casaluz said:


> Haburn Custom 205mm Gyuto in "gray" secret steel with mokume-gane bolster and handle pin with ironwood burl


----------



## Casaluz

Mucho Bocho said:


> Nice pickup Ernesto! I'm a big fan of the Kramer notch too



Thank you Mucho, the knife is spectacular, and yes @StephenYu, the handle is jaw-dropping beautiful. Ian did an unbelievable job with this knife


----------



## chinacats

Have to agree with everything said Ernesto...knife is absolutely beautiful and I'm super curious about the mystery steel


----------



## Casaluz

chinacats said:


> Have to agree with everything said Ernesto...knife is absolutely beautiful and I'm super curious about the mystery steel



I do not know what grey steel is and Ian prefers to keep it secret. I will let you know how it feels in the stones when I get to the point of sharpening. According to Ian, "Grey Steel." Is a semi-stainless steel, takes a very fine edge, and holds a very fine edge longer than 52100, so I decided to go with it and I am very happy about it.


----------



## XooMG

First time I've ever received a pre-patinated knife.


----------



## cheflivengood

XooMG said:


> First time I've ever received a pre-patinated knife.



looks great!


----------



## sergeysus

picked up another Masakage at 20%off.... 150mm Kujira. yes Im weak.


----------



## Iggy

XooMG said:


> First time I've ever received a pre-patinated knife.



Wow, great pickup :doublethumbsup:
Please let us know what you think about it!


----------



## AzHP

Bid on a left handed Keijiro Doi during Korin's charity auction to support relief for the tsunami victims in Japan, I didn't mean to win but...here we are. Now I need to know what I can do with a Kiritsuke. I'm scared to use it because I've never used a single bevel knife before.


----------



## panda

i wish somebody would do a passaround of the primus  i normally dont care about how a knife looks, but that one definitely caught my eye.


----------



## alterwisser

panda said:


> i wish somebody would do a passaround of the primus  i normally dont care about how a knife looks, but that one definitely caught my eye.



It's the best looking knife I have .... and it performs just as well! By far my favorite knife right now!


----------



## Blen

AzHP said:


> Bid on a left handed Keijiro Doi during Korin's charity auction to support relief for the tsunami victims in Japan, I didn't mean to win but...here we are. Now I need to know what I can do with a Kiritsuke. I'm scared to use it because I've never used a single bevel knife before.


Having a single bevel Keijiro Doi petty for about 2 month, can tell you it's the most used knive in my kitchen since then... so don't worry and just use it.


----------



## Sharpchef

XooMG said:


> First time I've ever received a pre-patinated knife.



Very good choice! you have to keep in mind that it is made of our own german shirogami version of steel! And well the blacksmith is quite good:wink:....

There is nearly no opportunity to get better knives.

@Panda: We allready run an PA in Germany and Austria.... Maybe i can get a chance to organize an PA with very special knives from him, but they are not finished yet.....

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## AzHP

Blen said:


> Having a single bevel Keijiro Doi petty for about 2 month, can tell you it's the most used knive in my kitchen since then... so don't worry and just use it.



Thanks. I think a petty would be a lot more manageable for me to commit to using, I'm scared of waving this giant thing around (practically a sword) and breaking the tip on the back of my counter wall.


----------



## panda

that would be great, please keep us informed in the passaround subforum.


----------



## XooMG

Sharpchef said:


> Very good choice! you have to keep in mind that it is made of our own german shirogami version of steel! And well the blacksmith is quite good:wink:....
> 
> There is nearly no opportunity to get better knives.
> Greets Sebastian.


Thanks. It does seem very competently made.


----------



## Krassi

Hiho XooMG !

Glad you like it! and performance and fit and finish is absolutely awesome on those.. the price is even more awesome for what you get.. my new xerxes custom Petty will soon arrive and ill totally have to post it here 
I can try the Xerxes primus knifes on the Pa at the end of january and it will be very interesting to test it


----------



## thomapa1

Ikazuchi in the house!!! Just got this from Jon at JKI. First time dealing with him, truly exceptional pre sales and support!

My first Japanese knife, wanted something nice but not over the top. 210mm Stainless Clad Blue Super Wa-Gyuto

Was carefully packaged and looks superb!


----------



## romanion

thomapa1 said:


> Ikazuchi in the house!!! Just got this from Jon at JKI. First time dealing with him, truly exceptional pre sales and support!
> 
> My first Japanese knife, wanted something nice but not over the top. 210mm Stainless Clad Blue Super Wa-Gyuto
> 
> Was carefully packaged and looks superb!



I was just looking at that exact same knife for my first decent *** knife! How's the fit and finish? Does it seem too light?

Stuck between the 210 and the 240.


----------



## foody518

^Get yourself the 240 and request initial sharpening. F&F is quite good. My 240 weighs in at something like 143g, barely over 5 ounces, though there might be a little mineral oil in that weight...


----------



## CB1968

Watanabe Blue #2 Honyaki, non mirror finish and standard handle.
Beautiful knife, arrived very sharp


----------



## Badgertooth

CB1968 said:


> Watanabe Blue #2 Honyaki, non mirror finish and standard handle.
> Beautiful knife, arrived very sharp



Not playing games with your very impressive first stone purchases there mate. Kudos. Everything on that page is going to make you happy


----------



## schanop

CB1968 said:


> Watanabe Blue #2 Honyaki, non mirror finish and standard handle.
> Beautiful knife, arrived very sharp



Are you back in carbon steel game?


----------



## CB1968

schanop said:


> Are you back in carbon steel game?



They come and go mate, some go quicker than others!!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Yesterday I received a big box of 8 knives that I had some work done to by Jon at JKI






I'll start off with these since I see a similar knife posted very recently Watanabe blue 2 mirror polished honyaki 270 sujihiki, 240 gyuto, 150 petty





The alloy banding is pretty crazy especially in the suji here's a pic I saw on IG of the intermediate process while bringing out the hamon:





Next up are some katos 210 Damascus gyuto and 240 Kurouchi gyuto with saya. The KU was my first BST purchase I think I done good









Murray Carter ~9sun (bit over 270) and ~5.3sun (bit over 160) stainless clad white #1 Funayuki. The little one is getting a Stefan handle while bigger one has a really nice ichii handle and can be yours over on BST









And lastly a 270 NAS Takeda gyuto reground the way they ought to be :knife:


----------



## Omega

Phew.. What a box man. The close up shot of the Honyaki during the polishing process is amazing. Although my jealousy for your KU Kato grows and grows ;( You'll have to tell me how the Honyaki gyuto performs!


----------



## LucasFur

To the masakage kujira owner - Where did you find it 20% off?

And k didn't know watanabe honyaki's where layered like that! So beautiful


----------



## fatboylim

Tjangula, that is one heck of a box of heavy weight goodness. I think that Kato would be the only kurouchi knife I would ever buy... if you were crazy enough to sell it!


----------



## bryan03

the Ku Kato look's soooo nice !!


----------



## Marek07

Good grief Tanner! Watanabes, Katos, a Murray Carter and a massive Takeda - all given the Jon treatment. Who's been a good boy then? Santa's come early even if it was you that forked out for it. 

And the Kato 240 Kurouchi gyuto was your first BST purchase?!? You done more than good you headed down the rabbit hole in style! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ivang

Konosuke fujiyama w1 kiritsuke gyuto 270


----------



## cheflarge

Purdy! lus1:


----------



## gaijin

My first cheapie... to have something cheaper to practice with the stones...






Kanetsune KC332. $30 + shipping from eBay. But the edge straight out of the box is a little too good to start with the stones, so I fed an old Morakniv to the stones instead. I still have some practicing to do with the stones.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Hehe ... I first thought "Ikenami HAP40? He's really serious about his sharpening practice...."


----------



## gaijin

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Hehe ... I first thought "Ikenami HAP40? He's really serious about his sharpening practice...."



Hehe.. nono... the steel is specified as "Takefu Shiro 2".


----------



## capslockpirate

tjangula said:


> And lastly a 270 NAS Takeda gyuto reground the way they ought to be :knife:



How's the takeda perform now that it's reground? Considering getting mine done, I like it as is but there's still that part of me that would like if it didn't wedge as much.


----------



## Soso

Yu Kurosaki. Aogami Super. Silver birch handle.


----------



## LucasFur

capslockpirate said:


> How's the takeda perform now that it's reground? Considering getting mine done, I like it as is but there's still that part of me that would like if it didn't wedge as much.



If you don't want to send it in take a look at how I ground mine down myself and it cuts great now. From my understanding others have had similar success. 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/27273-Takeda-thinning-(LucasFur-Method)?highlight=


----------



## nevin




----------



## Eloh




----------



## Soso

[video=vimeo;194829743]https://vimeo.com/194829743[/video]

Doesn't Vimeo work? It says it should but nothing shows..


----------



## tgfencer

Kenichi Shiraki Honyaki from James at K&S during his BF/CM sale.


----------



## YG420

tgfencer said:


> Kenichi Shiraki Honyaki from James at K&S during his BF/CM sale.



Very nice! What size and what steel?


----------



## Krassi

Hiii!

Here is my first real custom knife: 
the *"Xerxes K-Petty of Doom!*

It is a *170mm Kiritsuke-Style Petty* made by "*Xerxes*" from Germany
made of *sc125* steel with dark grey *pre patination* 
and swamp-oak Handle with Rokkaku-hanmaru shape and with blonde+dark Cow horn bolster
..and its awesome 











here is a little cutting test with MC Drunken Master on the mic, talking in german gibberish 
https://youtu.be/DpaSLxn8-xM

Seeya Daniel!


----------



## tgfencer

YG420 said:


> Very nice! What size and what steel?



True 240, White 2


----------



## foody518

@Krassi that looks stunning


----------



## Krassi

Thanks! @foody518
was all according to my plan and turned out to be 120% what i expected.. fit and finish is one of the best that i could hold in my hand and its light like a feather and cuts awesome (i gave it some Ohira Ao Renge Love and polished the sides with uchigumori slurry careful because the patina is badass)


----------



## daddy yo yo

Soso said:


> Yu Kurosaki. Aogami Super. Silver birch handle.


Did the knife come as shown? And if so, where/who from? Who made the handle?


----------



## Soso

Yepp it did, minus the box. www.cleancut.se made the handle. One made only. 








HTML:


https://vimeo.com/194829743


----------



## Vancouverguy

I would like to thank @Orange for the Tako+ Usuba! Safely here!
The tako Looks amazing! 




Current Shig Collection!


----------



## Mute-on

Nice start! Only 26 more to catch Floris


----------



## Vancouverguy

Mute-on said:


> Nice start! Only 26 more to catch Floris



If only I have the funds to get the kitaeji's :hungry:


----------



## Krassi

Ahh very nice Kurosaki Nakiri Soso! Handle should be from Robin Dalman if i am not wrong. He makes handles or rehandles knifes for cleancut. Looks very cool with that combination!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

capslockpirate said:


> How's the takeda perform now that it's reground? Considering getting mine done, I like it as is but there's still that part of me that would like if it didn't wedge as much.



I'll let you know once I have a handle on it I may try it out before but it has such a small tang for a knife it's size that it is so awkward to hold. I didn't really mind mine before either, but wanted a bit of an improvement. Jon was great to work with and even mentioned that going too thin can affect food release as a trade off.


----------



## Soso

Krassi said:


> Ahh very nice Kurosaki Nakiri Soso! Handle should be from Robin Dalman if i am not wrong. He makes handles or rehandles knifes for cleancut. Looks very cool with that combination!


This one Cleancut made themselves. Dalman still make some for them though. And I agree, it looks awesome


----------



## Krassi

Oh ! thanks for the Info @Soso! i did not know this!! interesting.
And its very nice 
I am totally happy with the handle from Xerxes on my new knife and think about sending him some of my oldstock knifes for rehandling


----------



## JaVa

Eloh said:


>



Looks great! I just love mine. :thumbsup:

I'm not sure, but that seems slightly thicker than the one I have?? :scratchhead:
...Yours seems still very thin though. 
...And nice choil shot! VERY thin behind the edge.


----------



## Eloh

JaVa said:


> Looks great! I just love mine. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm not sure, but that seems slightly thicker than the one I have?? :scratchhead:
> ...Yours seems still very thin though.
> ...And nice choil shot! VERY thin behind the edge.



Yap, it's not the thinnest knife i've seen, but still a Laser with a slight convex grind. 
I'm tempted to grab the suji too before they are sold out...


----------



## limpet

tgfencer said:


> Kenichi Shiraki Honyaki from James at K&S during his BF/CM sale.



Very nice! I recently purchased a sanmai Shiraki gyuto 240 with shirogami #2 core steel. Impressive blade, thick spine with nice distal taper. Feels stiff and relentless.


----------



## schanop

This is James' newest line of knife that he announced last night: Jikko Akebono blue #2 by Kenichi Shiraki & Hirosugu Tosa.

Fit and Finish is especially good for Sakai Knives. James' handle and saya are very good too. Current revision feels really good. Since I have smaller hands, so the handle on this Akebono is one for standard yanagiba, which is a touch smaller than one for gyuto.


----------



## Nemo

Nice.


----------



## foody518

schanop said:


> This is James' newest line of knife that he announced last night: Jikko Akebono blue #2 by Kenichi Shiraki & Hirosugu Tosa.
> 
> Fit and Finish is especially good for Sakai Knives. James' handle and saya are very good too. Current revision feels really good. Since I have smaller hands, so the handle on this Akebono is one for standard yanagiba, which is a touch smaller than one for gyuto.



In store pickup?


----------



## schanop

foody518 said:


> In store pickup?



You bet.


----------



## Badgertooth

Photo links seem broken, schanop. Would love to see them


----------



## chinacats

I see them fine, try refresh?

Look great Chanop! And that in-store pickup sounds dangerous


----------



## JBroida

i dont see them either for what its worth


----------



## schanop

Thank for the info gentlemen. Google is playing me up somehow despite using the same process copying URL for those images. Here they are again.


----------



## Badgertooth

Sheeeyit. That's nice


----------



## spoiledbroth

Sweet baby Jesus


----------



## panda

Looks like a shorter taller KS


----------



## schanop

panda said:


> Looks like a shorter taller KS



To a very good degree, it does look that way ;-)


----------



## Omega

Wow what a gorgeous knife..


----------



## Anton

schanop said:


> Thank for the info gentlemen. Google is playing me up somehow despite using the same process copying URL for those images. Here they are again.



very nice indeed. Did I miss the post with the details on this one?


----------



## Marek07

schanop said:


> Thank for the info gentlemen. Google is playing me up somehow despite using the same process copying URL for those images. Here they are again.


Schanop - got the pics this time and lordy... looks extra special. So special, I made sure the pics were posted again. And the saya's no slouch either - very cool. Makes me regret not taking up James' offer. 
:slaphead:
And of course a little envious of anyone who can visit K&S in Sydney. Oh well... more knives will come. <sigh>


----------



## schanop

Here are my five gyutos that I currently have. Comparing Akebono to the other knives, it is more like a taller, longer profile when compared with Konosuke honyaki and Chef's armoury kuro kuma. The other Sakai Takayuki honyaki's profile is actually quite similar to a Shig.


----------



## malexthekid

schanop said:


> Here are my five gyutos that I currently have. Comparing Akebono to the other knives, it is more like a taller, longer profile when compared with Konosuke honyaki and Chef's armoury kuro kuma. The other Sakai Takayuki honyaki's profile is actually quite similar to a Shig.



You only have 5 gyutos? I am a little shocked Chanop, I thought you had more. Better do some more purchasing


----------



## Nemo

malexthekid said:


> You only have 5 gyutos? I am a little shocked Chanop, I thought you had more. Better do some more purchasing



That's what Schanop's just been doing isn't it?


----------



## ynot1985

I reckon what he means is ... that's the only 240mm gyutos he has.. I definitely remember he has way more knives than that especially the Heiji Damascus KU ( which I really want haha)


----------



## spoiledbroth

Those five gyutos tho


----------



## Nemo

spoiledbroth said:


> Those five gyutos tho



Agreed.


----------



## TopperHarley

Just got this one in the mail yesterday and i´m already in love



Shiro Kamo Migaki 245mm


----------



## Nemo

Nice knife. What steel is it? I love my 270 SK Syousin Suminagashi in R2 (as I mentioned in your thread).


----------



## TopperHarley

Thanks, it´s blue#2


----------



## Krassi

Hiho 
@TopperHarley
Nice one.. They are really good knifes for that price and looks lovely!


----------



## labor of love

TopperHarley said:


> Just got this one in the mail yesterday and i´m already in love
> 
> 
> 
> Shiro Kamo Migaki 245mm





TopperHarley said:


> Thanks, it´s blue#2


Blue 2? I've never seen a blue 2 kamo before. Where did you purchase it?


----------



## chinacats

labor of love said:


> Blue 2? I've never seen a blue 2 kamo before. Where did you purchase it?



I thought shiro meant white? Like shirogami...ao is blue, like aogami or aoto.

Nice looking knife either way.


----------



## TopperHarley

it´s from cleancut.se but it was the last gyuto and the description says Aogami # 2 like the other 2 series (Black Dragon and Carbon-Damaskus)


----------



## labor of love

Shiro kamo is the name of the line/maker
http://www.knivesandstones.com/syousin-suminagashi-by-shiro-kamo/


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

There is quite a widespread, inexpensive blue 2 Kamo line, sometimes sold as Kamo, sometimes as Eden Kanso


----------



## alterwisser

It's Aogami #2, I have the same ...


----------



## fatboylim

Great steel and great maker! If it were San Mai I'd have bought it by now! Warikomi is still good though.


----------



## labor of love

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> There is quite a widespread, inexpensive blue 2 Kamo line, sometimes sold as Kamo, sometimes as Eden Kanso



Where? Besides "there".


----------



## labor of love

When I search for this knife the only things I see are R2(yuck) and AS knives.


----------



## JaVa

labor of love said:


> When I search for this knife the only things I see are R2(yuck) and AS knives.



@Cleancut.se -> knivmodeller -> kockknivar -> Shiro Kamo -> Black Dragon or Migaki or Damascus. 

All B2 iron clad. Very nice knives. I have 2 Migakis (240 gyuto and 270 sujihiki) which are super thin convex grind lasers and one Black Dragon 220 gyuto (KU) which is a wide bevel middleweight. The Damascus is a convex grind middleweight.


----------



## alterwisser

JaVa said:


> @Cleancut.se -> knivmodeller -> kockknivar -> Shiro Kamo -> Black Dragon or Migaki or Damascus.
> 
> All B2 iron clad. Very nice knives. I have 2 Migakis (240 gyuto and 270 sujihiki) which are super thin convex grind lasers and one Black Dragon 220 gyuto (KU) which is a wide bevel middleweight. The Damascus is a convex grind middleweight.



It's a pretty good deal at that, VAT will be taken off listed price (I think VAT in Sweden is a whopping 25%!). It will be somewhat offset by shipping cost, but I ordered two knives and it was a pretty sweet deal ...


----------



## foody518

fatboylim said:


> Great steel and great maker! If it were San Mai I'd have bought it by now! Warikomi is still good though.



Isn't the difference just whether the cladding wraps back over the core steel at the spine or not?


----------



## JaVa

JaVa said:


> @Cleancut.se -> knivmodeller -> kockknivar -> Shiro Kamo -> Black Dragon or Migaki or Damascus.
> 
> All B2 iron clad. Very nice knives. I have 2 Migakis (240 gyuto and 270 sujihiki) which are super thin convex grind lasers and one Black Dragon 220 gyuto (KU) which is a wide bevel middleweight. The Damascus is a convex grind middleweight.



Sorry, it is actually:
Knivseries -> Shiro Kamo -> Migaki / Black Dragon / Damascus

Just use Google translate. It works quite well from Swedish to English since they are similar languages. Everyone at the shop speaks English so communication is easy.


----------



## Krassi

hi Actually i think its not.
Warikomi is done by hand and Sanmai actually is just the term for the 3 layer construction of the blade.. Its more an aesthetic thing if you want the blade to be really hand made and not out of laminated steel like most cheaper Shiro Kamo knifes.. in performance there should not be a difference.. i also have 3 Kamo-to all "handmade" but they are awesome cutters.


----------



## fatboylim

foody518 said:


> Isn't the difference just whether the cladding wraps back over the core steel at the spine or not?



Correct, but some people report that Warikomi dulls the feel of the knife when hitting the board. Mizu Honyaki and monosteels are the best, San Mai is in between Warikomi and honyaki. 

One of my favourite quotes from this forum went something like: Mizu honyaki feels real, Warikomi feels like you're wearing a condom!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

You mean that "you're not only cutting tomato seeds clean through, you are feeling them" handling which eg the Takamura R2 has? I guess an engineer would call it "low damping" or "hard coupling" 

Good thing I can't really be bothered finding two piezo transducers and a sweep generator and going to town on blades regarding that...


----------



## spoiledbroth

fatboylim said:


> Correct, but some people report that Warikomi dulls the feel of the knife when hitting the board. Mizu Honyaki and monosteels are the best, San Mai is in between Warikomi and honyaki.
> 
> One of my favourite quotes from this forum went something like: Mizu honyaki feels real, Warikomi feels like you're wearing a condom!



My eyes are rolling so hard they may fall out


----------



## easy13

Kamo is very slept on maker round these parts, 240 I have from him and my Toyama 210 are the two constants in my kit these days and equals in quality and straight fun (though different in many ways)


----------



## labor of love

easy13 said:


> Kamo is very slept on maker round these parts, 240 I have from him and my Toyama 210 are the two constants in my kit these days and equals in quality and straight fun (though different in many ways)



Did you get yours from Germany? Seems like a hassle.


----------



## easy13

labor of love said:


> Did you get yours from Germany? Seems like a hassle.



Nah, but I dont have the one mentioned above (Blue 2), have a 240 R2. Seems R2 aint your thing, wasn't mine, but the price/size/profile got me one day. I use it as my main heavy prep knife (to big for service/keep on station), it slays, holds edge real well, not chippy, real thin behind edge that I dont even need to go heavy on the stones, can live on 1000 grit touch ups for a while.


----------



## labor of love

easy13 said:


> Nah, but I dont have the one mentioned above (Blue 2), have a 240 R2. Seems R2 aint your thing, wasn't mine, but the price/size/profile got me one day. I use it as my main heavy prep knife (to big for service/keep on station), it slays, holds edge real well, not chippy, real thin behind edge that I dont even need to go heavy on the stones, can live on 1000 grit touch ups for a while.



I'm not into stainless in general-but I certainly wouldn't mind a carbon version they have nice blade height and profile. Actually I owned the AS version it had funny bevels.


----------



## NotThinEnough

interesting engraving on that kato - the last character.


----------



## panda

it says 'written by 7 year old'


----------



## Godslayer

panda said:


> it says 'written by 7 year old'



:goodpost:


----------



## bkultra

:biggrin:


----------



## XooMG

Looks like Mr. Kato's ka&#333; (&#33457;&#25276


----------



## milkbaby

panda said:


> it says 'written by 7 year old'



I want to say something childish, but I'll let the kanji speak for itself. :whistling: 

To szpaku007: It looks lovely, maybe not as thin as other knives but looks like it can cut the heck out of a lot of stuff! :doublethumbsup: Congrats, looking to get one myself eventually! :knife:


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Hey guys.. Well i did not buy it. I made it lol. My first own made knife.

130mm petty
Steel is from a old rusty carbon sawblade that i cut out the profile from.
Did a rustic hammer finish and heattreated to 62hrc.
Handle made from Brazilian cherrywood and a muskoxhorn spacer.
This was great fun, learned alot! and i will get better on the next one!


----------



## Krassi

Mr.Magnus.. Thats awesome!!!! i was looking for the blade manufacturer name .. well its you! Sick!! 
Its just "Tangless" so i guess oyu dondt use some strange pinchgrip as i do


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@Krassi fan of inch-long necks too?


----------



## panda

I like the blade shape magnus.


----------



## Krassi

@LifeByA1000Cuts 
Pinchgrip of doom des Todes! needs a long neck


----------



## milkbaby

The Magnus petty looks pretty dang fabulous! Great job!!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Godslayer

Musk ox on your first knife... That's a good choice


----------



## ynot1985

szpaku007 said:


> Hello
> I would like show you my new knifeirate1: . KATO 240 mm Yoshiaki Fujiwara 240mm Gyuto. Just came to my home and this is fat arse knife!



That kanji is like the KU Kato gyuto that badger and I have

Where did you get yours from?


----------



## ynot1985

szpaku007 said:


> Hi ynot1985. Can you explain exacly what do you mean ? I know that there is one extra KANJI sign called KAO https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaō and Mr. KATO used to put it on his samurai swords. He made a KAO becouse it was a knife created for his friend. I get it from the person close to this friend. I I brought it from Japan.



Most Katos have 5 kanjis and doesn't have that last symbol

The one you have + our KU gyuto have the 4 kanji + that special symbol/ kanji at the end

The seller also said he is a close friend of Katos


----------



## Omega

@ynot1985 I've asked around a bit, as I have a few Kato gyutos with that symbol as well. The most concrete answer I get is that Kato only puts that mark on knives that are sold to knife shops within Japan. Those without it are meant for International markets. Both individuals I purchased from said the same thing- that the knife I bought from them had that mark because it was purchased from a close friend of Kato. That said, if you blow up the pictures on Japan-Tool, you can see all of them sport that KAO as well.


----------



## ynot1985

Omega said:


> @ynot1985 I've asked around a bit, as I have a few Kato gyutos with that symbol as well. The most concrete answer I get is that Kato only puts that mark on knives that are sold to knife shops within Japan. Those without it are meant for International markets. Both individuals I purchased from said the same thing- that the knife I bought from them had that mark because it was purchased from a close friend of Kato. That said, if you blow up the pictures on Japan-Tool, you can see all of them sport that KAO as well.



I'm not sure about that

Mikedtran ordered 4 from a Japanese knife shop and all of them has the usual Kato kanjis that we normally see


----------



## Omega

ynot1985 said:


> I'm not sure about that
> 
> Mikedtran ordered 4 from a Japanese knife shop and all of them has the usual Kato kanjis that we normally see



Nods- I asked about that when I placed an order with a place, which Kanji the blade would sport. And the person told me that, because it will be shipped directly to the US, that it won't have the Kao. So that would hold consistent. If a knife shop in Japan places the order to be sold in their store, it has the Kao. If it is placed to be shipped over seas, it is without it.

Of course, this is still relatively speculative. I've just heard the same thing from two different individuals that I've asked about it.

Also, a small aside, I have identical models of one knife- one with the Kao and one without it, and as near as I can tell, the blades themselves are essentially identical. Same profile, same grind. The steel might be different.. but I'm not skilled enough to be able to tell that.

Not that any of this should be taken as the definitive answer.. but it's been what I've experienced.


----------



## ynot1985

Omega said:


> Nods- I asked about that when I placed an order with a place, which Kanji the blade would sport. And the person told me that, because it will be shipped directly to the US, that it won't have the Kao. So that would hold consistent. If a knife shop in Japan places the order to be sold in their store, it has the Kao. If it is placed to be shipped over seas, it is without it.
> 
> Of course, this is still relatively speculative. I've just heard the same thing from two different individuals that I've asked about it.
> 
> Also, a small aside, I have identical models of one knife- one with the Kao and one without it, and as near as I can tell, the blades themselves are essentially identical. Same profile, same grind. The steel might be different.. but I'm not skilled enough to be able to tell that.
> 
> Not that any of this should be taken as the definitive answer.. but it's been what I've experienced.



I guess regardless of kanji, a Katos a Katos .. same as shigs.. the words may be different but the knife is literally identical unless you have a workhorse version


----------



## ynot1985

szpaku007 said:


> Hmm now I am pretty sure that everyone who want to sell a knives from mr. Kato in Japan is a close friend to him. I will call a friend everybody as well who will take a order from me  I thought this KAO sign is somethink more special, but I think that it is quite common.



Regardless of friend or not.. there are still Kato unicorns out there like the tamahagane single bevels that no one has any idea on how to acquire


----------



## Omega

ynot1985 said:


> Regardless of friend or not.. there are still Kato unicorns out there like the tamahagane single bevels that no one has any idea on how to acquire



Haha yeah- I've finally heard a couple of them talked about.. But prices I heard were in the several-thousands of dollars. No idea how to find and buy one though.


----------



## F-Flash

If I remember correctly, member here has kato tamahagane gyuto. :bigeek:

Edit. I remembered wrong. It was tamahagane yanagiba.


----------



## Omega

F-Flash said:


> If I remember correctly, member here has kato tamahagane gyuto. :bigeek:



Ugh.. I would love to see that. And love even more to own it


----------



## bkultra

szpaku007 said:


> What is so special about Tamahagane?
> I know the metod how they make it, and that the price is so high but Can you tell me some of dry facts like hardness or characteristic of this legend steel?



QUOTE from Bill Burke

"several years ago I and several others put together a smelt using specular hematite iron ore. After ten hours of running the furnace we recovered a an 80 pound bloom of steel. after several folds of a small piece of this bloom the steel seemed homogenous so it was sent to a lab for analysis. composition came back as ;

iron 98%
c 1.2%

and trace elements of tungsten, vanadium, manganese, silicon, sulfur and some others that I cannot remember. so it was essentially W1 steel


water quenched blades where no different than water quenched blades of other simple carbon steels for brittleness, toughness or edge holding that I have made"


----------



## bkultra

Sorry not white steel (w1 tool steel)...

Water hardening tool steel. Quite popular with custom knife makers, beginners and seasoned experts alike. Easy to work with, decent edge holding and ok. toughness, depending on the heat treatment. Maximum working hardness is in 63-65 HRC Range. Obviously, you won't be getting much of the toughness at 65hrc, however edge holding and cutting performance for thin edges increase accordingly.

Just to clarify Bill Burke is a Master Smith, one of the greatest living knife makers IMO.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Godslayer said:


> Musk ox on your first knife... That's a good choice



Cheers. I like Musk Ox &#128540;


----------



## Omega

szpaku007 said:


> What is so special about Tamahagane?
> I know the metod how they make it, and that the price is so high but Can you tell me some of dry facts like hardness or characteristic of this legend steel?



Yeah, as BKUltra said, metallurgically, there wasn't anything mystical or overly special about tamahagane.

I can't speak for other people, but for me, tamahagane isn't about it being the ultimate steel. It's about the history from of it- with knife making essentially having evolved out of sword making, the idea of have a knife forged in that traditional way is fascinating to me. Especially were that tamahagane to come from one of the remaining traditional tatara in Japan. Take this raw, meteorite looking hunk of steel, and turning that into a functional, beautiful blade.. yeah. Love it.

So to take that step further with Kato- a registered sword smith. Were he to make a knife from tamahagane, from a traditional tatara.. It feels like the closest I'll ever get to being able to wield a katana. And, theoretically, I'd get to use it every day in the kitchen. What's more, in the process of taking the raw tamahagane, and just trying to turn it into a usable billet, there's all the folding of the steel- so you'd have what looks like a damascus pattern through the entire blade. This is another area where the artistry of it comes out- how the sword / knife maker creates what they call the "steel skin"; a beauty that is revealed more and more by different polishing stones.

So.. yeah.. I'm monologuing now.. But in summation, nothing technically better about tamahagane. It's just an artistry / apex of the craft feeling.

For me anyway.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Well said D :goodpost:


----------



## XooMG

Cheapie time...


----------



## Nemo

Mert Tansu 150mm Honyaki Deba in shiroko 2.

3 firsts for me: First Tansu, deba and honyaki.

Also my first full review with photos. So 4 firsts I guess :biggrin:

165g, 157mm at the edge, 3.7mm thick spine at the heel. 46mm tall. Beautiful hamon. Polished to an almost mirror finish.








I've unfortunately managed to cause a couple of scratches on the softer steel (sorry Mert, but now I have an idea of what you meant when you said that sanding differentially hardened steel was a real pain). The scratches are exaggerated in these photos though.

Fit & finish is exemplary. the spine and choil are fully rounded.




The D handle is ringed gidgee with a bog oak ferrule. IMO, it's beautiful in its simplicity and showcases the beautiful wood perfectly. It's wonderfully finished. It is a joy to hold and just seems to fit perfectly in the hand. Gotta say, it's the best handle I've yet held and it was the thing that most (pleasantly) surprised me about this knife (granted, I think it's also the first fully artisan knife I've held).




I love just holding it and looking at it.

But that's not what knives are for, is it? They are for cutting food.

It came shaving sharp. I haven't had an opportunity to use it until a couple of days ago, when it split 2 chooks (ribs, spine, sternum and joints, no chopping- only pushing). It gave a pretty food feel of where the joint was (as opposed to the bone). Split the chooks with no problems at all. No obvious edge damage after this and it still shaved afterwards.

Super knife Mert.

Only problem is... I'm getting to like these honyakis...

Wait...

That's not actually a problem, is it...?

Is it...?


----------



## Nemo

A minor correction (maybe not so minor if you are the bloke who has to make the knife...): The Honyaki Deba made from in W2 steel not Shiroko 2 as stated.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

AISI W2 tool steel?


----------



## chefcomesback

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> AISI W2 tool steel?



Yes


----------



## Marek07

Nemo - blade *and* handle look good and going by your description, it is extremely good at what it's intended to do. Nice work Mert.


----------



## Marek07

XooMG - a cheapie you say? Do tell us more. If it truly is a cheapie, it looks like a lot of steel for not too many shekels. Decent looking edge too.


----------



## inzite

found this in the basement... all stainless as per the stamping on the blade but why the line?



IMG_20161218_131230 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Nemo said:


> Only problem is... I'm getting to like these honyakis...
> 
> Wait...
> 
> That's not actually a problem, is it...?
> 
> Is it...?



No such thing as a honyaki problem , if liking honyaki is wrong I don't want to be right

PS - I have four honyaki knives irate1:


----------



## panda

i only have 1, but NEED to get at least 3 more. not likely but i can dream.


----------



## schanop

inzite said:


> found this in the basement... all stainless as per the stamping on the blade but why the line?



Could it be a weld line between very low carbon stainless and higher carbon stainless?


----------



## spoiledbroth

Maybe knife wasn't cleaned very well before putting away..


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Stainless over stainless sanmai still commonly has visible lamination lines, so? Must be a rather thick core or rather thin grind though  Is the edge bevel rather thick or rather steep (one of both it is, can't tell from the photo...)?


----------



## foody518

I wonder if it's visual trolling, like how the Suien VC has that kasumi looking thing going on, but isn't it monosteel carbon?


----------



## FISHORDIE

Just got this from Randy and Randy Jr. of HHH,

The most beautiful River of Fire I have ever seen and incredibly functional... I never thought I would own a Scimitar but I am so glad that has changed... Wow!!!!! Let me say that pictures do not come close to doing this amazing tool justice. Some of these Pics are from Randy and some are from me. Let me say again... WOW!!!
300 MM of blade, show stopping beauty while being a fantastically functional protein cutting tool.





















Jamie


----------



## foody518

FISHORDIE said:


> Just got this from Randy and Randy Jr. of HHH,
> 
> The most beautiful River of Fire I have ever seen and incredibly functional... I never thought I would own a Scimitar but I am so glad that has changed... Wow!!!!! Let me say that pictures do not come close to doing this amazing tool justice. Some of these Pics are from Randy and some are from me. Let me say again... WOW!!!
> 300 MM of blade, show stopping beauty while being a fantastically functional protein cutting tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie



You could go to war with that thing XD


----------



## Nemo

That's an absolutely beautiful slicing knife.


----------



## Nemo

I've been meaning to post about this for a while. Purchased from K&S after a solid recommend from Kevbenpac (thanks Kev).

280mm cutting edge length. 2.7mm spine above heel with a gradual taper to <1mm 2cm from tip. 228g. 58mm tall at heel. Rosewood octagonal handle with pakkawood ferrule. Quite a demure damascus pattern on the cladding. The knife looks quite good. Balance point is 2-3cm in front of my pinch.





The profile has a long flat rising to a useful tip. the blade profile is tall for most of its length, allowing use of the claw grip along most of the blade, which suits my cutting style very well.

Fit & finish is good, with a neat handle installation. The spine and choil have been eased but not fully rounded (I believe James did this- can you confirm James?) and are fairly comfortable.

James put an edge on it (although he said that often doesn't for the non K&S exclusive knives- however I've read multiple reports that they come very sharp OOTB anyway) and it was very sharp.

The knife tapers from a middleweight spine to be very thin behind the edge. It glides through carrots. The thin tip copes well dicing onions. The grind has a gentle convexity (more on the right) and food release is fairly good (although not as good as my Mizuno Hontanren).




This knife has become my standard workhorse. I love its sharpness and its versatility. Edge retention is great. I've had it about 2 months and while it's seen a strop a couple of times, I haven't had to think about sharpening it yet (home cook, mostly used on end grain Jarrah). At the price, I think it's absolutely brilliant value.


----------



## spoiledbroth

I want..


----------



## F-Flash

Have the exactly same knife as My workhorse on work. Great knife. And its huge. Have tojiro dp 300mm gyuto, but this one feels bigger.


----------



## jimmy_d

FISHORDIE said:


> Just got this from Randy and Randy Jr. of HHH,
> 
> The most beautiful River of Fire I have ever seen and incredibly functional... I never thought I would own a Scimitar but I am so glad that has changed... Wow!!!!! Let me say that pictures do not come close to doing this amazing tool justice. Some of these Pics are from Randy and some are from me. Let me say again... WOW!!!
> 300 MM of blade, show stopping beauty while being a fantastically functional protein cutting tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie



That is an absolutely gorgeous knife.


----------



## V1P

Love everything about that HHH


----------



## Lars

That HHH looks really cool. Props..

Lars


----------



## Noah

Congratulations Nemo. I'm sure you'll love your beautiful new knife! (For the price of a Honyaki, you'd better!)

I'd be a little jealous if it wasn't wrong-handed... 

Oh and the HHH is simply stunning as well! I don't really carve meat these days, but owning that would make me want to.


----------



## fatboylim

Nemo said:


> I've been meaning to post about this for a while. Purchased from K&S after a solid recommend from Kevbenpac (thanks Kev).
> 
> 280mm cutting edge length. 2.7mm spine above heel with a gradual taper to <1mm 2cm from tip. 228g. 58mm tall at heel. Rosewood octagonal handle with pakkawood ferrule. Quite a demure damascus pattern on the cladding. The knife looks quite good. Balance point is 2-3cm in front of my pinch.
> 
> View attachment 34005
> 
> 
> The profile has a long flat rising to a useful tip. the blade profile is tall for most of its length, allowing use of the claw grip along most of the blade, which suits my cutting style very well.
> 
> Fit & finish is good, with a neat handle installation. The spine and choil have been eased but not fully rounded (I believe James did this- can you confirm James?) and are fairly comfortable.
> 
> James put an edge on it (although he said that often doesn't for the non K&S exclusive knives- however I've read multiple reports that they come very sharp OOTB anyway) and it was very sharp.
> 
> The knife tapers from a middleweight spine to be very thin behind the edge. It glides through carrots. The thin tip copes well dicing onions. The grind has a gentle convexity (more on the right) and food release is fairly good (although not as good as my Mizuno Hontanren).
> 
> View attachment 34006
> 
> 
> This knife has become my standard workhorse. I love its sharpness and its versatility. Edge retention is great. I've had it about 2 months and while it's seen a strop a couple of times, I haven't had to think about sharpening it yet (home cook, mostly used on end grain Jarrah). At the price, I think it's absolutely brilliant value.



Maybe I missed it, what make of knife is that one?


----------



## JaVa

fatboylim said:


> Maybe I missed it, what make of knife is that one?



Syousin Suminigashi R2 by Shiro Kamo from K&S.
I have it 240 (245 actually). It does feel bigger than it is. VERY nice "little" blade. :lol2:


----------



## Noah

JaVa said:


> Syousin Suminigashi R2 by Shiro Kamo from K&S.
> I have it 240 (245 actually). It does feel bigger than it is. VERY nice "little" blade. :lol2:



I have one of those arriving (or so they say) tomorrow. Stoked... :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Leifer

Shibata Kotetsu, 240mm
Not any fancy Damascus....but a great thin cutter, R2 steel sandwich.


----------



## Noah

Leifer said:


> Shibata Kotetsu, 240mm
> Not any fancy Damascus....but a great thin cutter, R2 steel sandwich.



An R2 blade with bunka tip hotness and a beautiful handle? Seems fancy enough to me!

Hope it serves you well!


----------



## Leifer

MAC Ultimate, "Heavy Cleaver" SDK-85

https://www.macknife.com/collections/ultimate-series/products/ultimate-series-8-1-2-heavy-cleaver-sdk-85


400g, 14.1 oz.....8.5 inch

...(but site says, 351g, 12.4 oz) mine is heavier than advertised !! (a good thing)


----------



## Leifer

> Hope it serves you well!


(re: Shibata Kotetsu)
Thanks.....I bought it because I loved it's little brother, a 150mm petty.


----------



## Leifer

I bought the MAC cleaver to cut-up and chop poultry....cut through the backbone with ease.....it's my new bone chopper.
It came OOTB sharp, maybe @ 15deg edge ??.....but I honed it anyways at the same degree.
Cuts paper easily after several uses....but I would expect that......it's a $375 investment.

It's the heaviest knife I own......knife porn 101


----------



## Leifer

Pretty petty and bigger brother..
Itou knives.
(less than a year old)


----------



## Noah

Sweet. Nice thought to add some peppers to accentuate their hotness.


----------



## milkbaby

FISHORDIE said:


> The most beautiful River of Fire I have ever seen and incredibly functional... I never thought I would own a Scimitar but I am so glad that has changed... Wow!!!!! Let me say that pictures do not come close to doing this amazing tool justice. Some of these Pics are from Randy and some are from me. Let me say again... WOW!!!
> 300 MM of blade, show stopping beauty while being a fantastically functional protein cutting tool.



Now THAT's a knife! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby

Leifer said:


> Itou knives.
> 
> View attachment 34011



Itou knives are always pretty good looking! How do you like their performance?


----------



## milkbaby

Nemo said:


> 280mm cutting edge length. 2.7mm spine above heel with a gradual taper to <1mm 2cm from tip. 228g. 58mm tall at heel. Rosewood octagonal handle with pakkawood ferrule. Quite a demure damascus pattern on the cladding. The knife looks quite good. Balance point is 2-3cm in front of my pinch.
> 
> View attachment 34005
> 
> 
> The profile has a long flat rising to a useful tip. the blade profile is tall for most of its length, allowing use of the claw grip along most of the blade, which suits my cutting style very well.
> 
> View attachment 34006
> 
> 
> This knife has become my standard workhorse. I love its sharpness and its versatility. Edge retention is great. I've had it about 2 months and while it's seen a strop a couple of times, I haven't had to think about sharpening it yet (home cook, mostly used on end grain Jarrah). At the price, I think it's absolutely brilliant value.



Pretty nice looking knife! Shiro Kamo seems slept on, but everytime I see somebody whose bought one, they are almost exclusively well reviewed...

Also, with the choil shot, goes to the topic about them sometimes being deceptive or not the full story, as that doesn't look as thin behind the edge as I would normally expect for something that glides through carrots. Cool stuff!


----------



## Nemo

Noah said:


> Congratulations Nemo. I'm sure you'll love your beautiful new knife! (For the price of a Honyaki, you'd better!)
> 
> I'd be a little jealous if it wasn't wrong-handed...



Thanks Noah.

PM Mert. He'll put you on the waitng list for a leftie one &#128518;.

Aussie dollar's only going to ger weaker from now....&#128557;


----------



## Nemo

fatboylim said:


> Maybe I missed it, what make of knife is that one?



Sorry, forgot to put the knife's name in the title. Oops.

Yes, it's the Shiro Kamo Syousin Suminagashi.


----------



## Nemo

Leifer said:


> View attachment 34008
> 
> 
> 
> Shibata Kotetsu, 240mm
> Not any fancy Damascus....but a great thin cutter, R2 steel sandwich.



Nice looking blade. I like that profile.

Personally, I can take or leave damascus patterns (except for that brilliant river of fire on the slicer- that's fantastic&#128525 which I guess highlights how much I love the Shiro Kamo's profile and grind.

Having said that, those Itous do look pretty flash&#128512;.


----------



## Nemo

milkbaby said:


> Now THAT's a knife! :doublethumbsup:



This made me chuckle.


----------



## Noah

Nemo, looking at the blade on your Shiro Kamo it seems as if it's a pretty asymmetrical grind. Is this just my newb eyes playing tricks on me? I was under the impression that it was going to be a relatively lefty-friendly blade...


----------



## Vancouverguy

Just got myself a 210 Kato.


----------



## cncrouting

just got my first knife from Murry carter here in portland. seems the perfect size I needed something between my Japanese paring knife and my Chinese cleaver. desert ironwood handle I spent more then I wanted as the other I wanted was 150 and this was 265 but I fell in love with it. since each one is unique and this may be the last kitchen knife I buy. I was going to go pick it up as work was slow because of the weather but they shipped it that day.


just got my first knife from Murry carter here in portland. seems the perfect size I needed something between my Japanese paring knife and my Chinese cleaver. desert ironwood handle I spent more then I wanted as the other I wanted was 150 and this was 265 but I fell in love with it. since each one is unique and this may be the last kitchen knife I buy. I was going to go pick it up as work was slow because of the weather but they shipped it that day.


----------



## Noah

cncrouting said:


> just got my first knife from Murry carter here in portland. seems the perfect size I needed something between my Japanese paring knife and my Chinese cleaver.



Nice! Lotta scoop on a nice tall blade like that. (hand scooping to blade of course, before someone smacks me around for sacrilege)


----------



## Nemo

Noah said:


> Nemo, looking at the blade on your Shiro Kamo it seems as if it's a pretty asymmetrical grind. Is this just my newb eyes playing tricks on me? I was under the impression that it was going to be a relatively lefty-friendly blade...



My understanding: its a fairly symmetrical edge. Like almost all Japanese knives, it has an assymetric grind. I'm not a lefty but most seem to cope pretty well as long as the edge isn't too assymetric. James- can you confirm symmetric edge? Lefties can you give your experience here?


----------



## Nemo

Vancouverguy said:


> Just got myself a 210 Kato.



Oooh... nice.


----------



## Noah

Nemo said:


> My understanding: its a fairly symmetrical edge. Like almost all Japanese knives, it has an assymetric grind. I'm not a lefty but most seem to cope pretty well as long as the edge isn't too assymetric. James- can you confirm symmetric edge? Lefties can you give your experience here?



James had told me already that it's fairly symmetrical, it just seemed to my untrained eye that it looked like a 90/10 or something in the picture you showed. But on second glance I think this is because the blade cants a bit to the right as compared edge of the handle. When I tilt my head and look at it such that the blade is straight up and down it looks far less like a right handed nearly-single-bevel than it did at first.

Probably just need to not fret and wait and see. :scared4:

Patience...meh.


----------



## cncrouting

I was thinking of a 5" knife but I fell in love with this guy. I really drooled over one other knife in my price range but it was way too long for what I wanted. all my latest knives were made right here in portland and I did not even try to do that.
here are the details on the knife 
5.05 sun Muteki Series Wa-bocho #860, Ironwood w/ Red Liners - 156 grams


----------



## Nemo

Noah said:


> James had told me already that it's fairly symmetrical, it just seemed to my untrained eye that it looked like a 90/10 or something in the picture you showed. But on second glance I think this is because the blade cants a bit to the right as compared edge of the handle. When I tilt my head and look at it such that the blade is straight up and down it looks far less like a right handed nearly-single-bevel than it did at first.
> 
> Probably just need to not fret and wait and see. :scared4:
> 
> Patience...meh.



Yeah sorry it's not the best choil shot in the world. It's certainly nothing like a single bevel knife or even a higly assymetric edge. But I suspect there is a little more convexity on the right.


----------



## jklip13

Ikeda san 's honyaki 300mm


----------



## Noah

jklip13 said:


> Ikeda san 's honyaki 300mm



Ooo, when is the sushi feed? (I'm mostly vegan, but I'll make an exception for fresh ahi...)

BTW, great quote in your sig.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Noah said:


> Ooo, when is the sushi feed? (I'm mostly vegan, but I'll make an exception for fresh ahi...)
> 
> BTW, great quote in your sig.


ho ho ha ha he'll do much much better than ahi tuna for you sir...


----------



## Nemo

Very nice knife btw jklip. I like. Is it lefty?


----------



## Noah

spoiledbroth said:


> ho ho ha ha he'll do much much better than ahi tuna for you sir...



Now that'd be an interesting experience. I lived in Hawaii for 9 years and there are few things I can name that I consider better than well-prepared fresh-caught ahi sashimi.


----------



## jklip13

Nemo said:


> Very nice knife btw jklip. I like. Is it lefty?


 thanks, I'm really happy with it, it's righty


----------



## jklip13

Noah said:


> Now that'd be an interesting experience. I lived in Hawaii for 9 years and there are few things I can name that I consider better than well-prepared fresh-caught ahi sashimi.



Fair enough, to each their own


----------



## Noah

jklip13 said:


> Fair enough, to each their own



Of course that doesn't mean I wouldn't try (and anxiously hope they're right) something that an aficionado claimed was better than fresh ahi. I'd just expect that it had to be pretty damned delicious to get me to agree.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@Naoh I thought I was the only one with the "I'm veg, but yanagis and even more unagisakis look cool, need to find a use and excuse to get one..." problem


----------



## Noah

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @Naoh I thought I was the only one with the "I'm veg, but yanagis and even more unagisakis look cool, need to find a use and excuse to get one..." problem



Hehe, there are probably a few of us here and there. 

Precision-sliced seitan anyone?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@Noah if you are talking working with raw seitan (not serving it raw mind you!), yes. Cutting medium posing unique challenges (behaves like the bastard child of tire rubber and oobleck, and literally heals from cuts when left together . Actually draw slicing it off a two-inch thick rope in one go probably takes a 330 with some types.


----------



## Noah

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> (behaves like the bastard child of tire rubber and oobleck, and literally heals from cuts when left together .



lus1: lus1: lus1: Perfectly said!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

There's a trick against the self healing if the flavor profile of the final dish can deal with the taste it introduces: brulee torch.


----------



## foody518

Noah said:


> Hehe, there are probably a few of us here and there.
> 
> Precision-sliced seitan anyone?



Similar boat as you're in, including the lefty. Just resigning myself to shelling out the big bucks for a lefty usuba as my single bevel aspirations


----------



## Noah

foody518 said:


> Similar boat as you're in, including the lefty. Just resigning myself to shelling out the big bucks for a lefty usuba as my single bevel aspirations



I'm planning on getting a lefty Watanabe Pro 120mm mukimono as my first single-bevel here pretty soon. Peel some little things in style.


----------



## foody518

Noah said:


> I'm planning on getting a lefty Watanabe Pro 120mm mukimono as my first single-bevel here pretty soon. Peel some little things in style.



Seems like you're off to a good start on your J-knife journey. I'd watch/read up on single bevel sharpening a fair bit before that mukimono buy. Maybe get some soaker/muddier stones to keep up the nice aesthetic


----------



## Noah

foody518 said:


> Seems like you're off to a good start on your J-knife journey. I'd watch/read up on single bevel sharpening a fair bit before that mukimono buy. Maybe get some soaker/muddier stones to keep up the nice aesthetic



Good to know. Thanks.

My current stone (King KDS 1000/6000) wouldn't be up to the task?


----------



## foody518

Noah said:


> Good to know. Thanks.
> 
> My current stone (King KDS 1000/6000) wouldn't be up to the task?



Oop, didn't know what you already had. I don't own a King stone (yet) but I think that'll work fine? Hopefully someone else can give input. 
Suehiro Rika 5k gives a respectable kasumi-esque look with little effort


----------



## aboynamedsuita

How's this for timing my Watanabe special white #2 lefty 200mm yanagi with keyaki handle just arrived to my office 




I saw it on this page (http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/kuroyanagi.htm) along with a 150mm KU lefty yanagi that was kinda tempting (would be great for testing jnats), but I decided to pass as there were a few other things I had my eyes on Also purchased a spare burnt chestnut and keyaki handle for a 195 Kato gyuto and my itinomonn wa-butcher, and a small Ohira Uchigumori Hazuya Aka Renge.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Noah said:


> I'm planning on getting a lefty Watanabe Pro 120mm mukimono as my first single-bevel here pretty soon. Peel some little things in style.



I also have a mukimono but it's a righty and 135 I often peel in hand and cut towards me, so the smaller right hand single bevel is perfect in this situation even though I'm a lefty.


----------



## foody518

tjangula said:


> How's this for timing my Watanabe special white #2 lefty 200mm yanagi with keyaki handle just arrived to my office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it on this page (http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/kuroyanagi.htm) along with a 150mm KU lefty yanagi that was kinda tempting (would be great for testing jnats), but I decided to pass as there were a few other things I had my eyes on Also purchased a spare burnt chestnut and keyaki handle for a 195 Kato gyuto and my itinomonn wa-butcher, and a small Ohira Uchigumori Hazuya Aka Renge.



Cool grab! And nice timing indeed


----------



## Noah

tjangula said:


> I also have a mukimono but it's a righty and 135 I often peel in hand and cut towards me, so the smaller right hand single bevel is perfect in this situation even though I'm a lefty.



I've been wondering about that. It seems counter intuitive that the flat edge would be facing away from the food being cut, but it does seem to be the way it's done in the usuba cutting videos I've watched.


----------



## Jacob_x

Just wait til you see what Matus has done with my mini watanabe muki...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@Noah got the 1000/6000 king/sun tiger too. If it's good enough for Murray Carter it is good enough for us  I find the limits of that stone are more with very modern steels (does blue super but really, really struggles on ZDP  ). And it's soaker-y and muddy as all hell, world's gonna eventually sink in a flood of king #1000 sludge.


----------



## bkultra

tjangula said:


> arrived to my office



Translation: my wife or significant other will never know


----------



## Noah

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @Noah got the 1000/6000 king/sun tiger too. If it's good enough for Murray Carter it is good enough for us  I find the limits of that stone are more with very modern steels (does blue super but really, really struggles on ZDP  ). And it's soaker-y and muddy as all hell, world's gonna eventually sink in a flood of king #1000 sludge.



Hmm, think it'll struggle with the R2 on my Shiro Kamo gyuto? The KDS version of the stone claims to be designed for harder steels, but of course I'm aware that could just be market hype to get you to pay double... (which I did, so it works if so lol)


----------



## aboynamedsuita

foody518 said:


> Cool grab! And nice timing indeed


Seemed appropriate since the conversion was about left hand single bevels and Watanabe 



Noah said:


> I've been wondering about that. It seems counter intuitive that the flat edge would be facing away from the food being cut, but it does seem to be the way it's done in the usuba cutting videos I've watched.


For me, the decision was based on how I saw myself using it the most the small mukimono is excellent for in-hand peeling of ginger, turmeric, etc.


----------



## limpet

Snagged a Bryan Raquin gyuto from Cleancut. Product images still available here: http://cleancut.se/butik/knivmodeller/kockknivar/kockkniv-30-detail

Don't regret it. This is a fantastic knife. Rustic look with beautiful kasumi finish. Excellent performer right out of the box. Here's a quick pic.


----------



## Noah

tjangula said:


> For me, the decision was based on how I saw myself using it the most the small mukimono is excellent for in-hand peeling of ginger, turmeric, etc.



Yeah, I've been picturing it as filling a sort of paring knife slot for me as well. The in hand peeling done in katsuramuki seems to be done with the flat edge away from the food though. Something about the hollow of that side tending to keep the cut thin?

Kinda confusing really.


----------



## Noah

limpet said:


> Snagged a Bryan Raquin gyuto from Cleancut.



Gorgeous! Is a cool finish. Almost looks like it was soldered on.


----------



## Noah

Jacob_x said:


> Just wait til you see what Matus has done with my mini watanabe muki...



Ok. I'm game. Where do I see?


----------



## spoiledbroth

Noah said:


> Yeah, I've been picturing it as filling a sort of paring knife slot for me as well. The in hand peeling done in katsuramuki seems to be done with the flat edge away from the food though. Something about the hollow of that side tending to keep the cut thin?
> 
> Kinda confusing really.



I thought because the angle of the bevel ensures you won't "cut out" and split the sheet


----------



## Noah

spoiledbroth said:


> I thought because the angle of the bevel ensures you won't "cut out" and split the sheet



Whole thing seems a bit counter intuitive to me, but what do I know? :scratchhead:


----------



## Omega

tjangula said:


> How's this for timing my Watanabe special white #2 lefty 200mm yanagi with keyaki handle just arrived to my office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it on this page (http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/kuroyanagi.htm) along with a 150mm KU lefty yanagi that was kinda tempting (would be great for testing jnats), but I decided to pass as there were a few other things I had my eyes on Also purchased a spare burnt chestnut and keyaki handle for a 195 Kato gyuto and my itinomonn wa-butcher, and a small Ohira Uchigumori Hazuya Aka Renge.



Dude nice pick ups! 

So many of those knives I want a review on from you. Hurry up and get to using them ;D

Also interested in how your Uchi stone works compared to a couple of the other stones you have! Not a bad early Christmas present for yourself


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Maybe... the veg you're cutting is round, so is the part of the blade dealing with it (actually angled, but if you think hamaguriba...); what you're peeling off is flat, and so is the side of the blade touching it...

The nice thing about kataba knives for inhand stuff is... lose control of them and you're more likely to wedge them solid than send them into your hand...


----------



## Noah

Well my Shiro Kamo got caught up in customs for a few days, so it's still in transit, but I did get the new Karaku Aogami Bunka 165mm today. :bliss:

I'd definately call the fit and finish rustic, but it has it's own charm.

Came out of the box sharp enough to shave with, though I sort of suspect it could be improved upon. It did those fast lateral cuts through an onion, but I've seen my OEM chef knife do it better. It's thin enough up front though that I suspect it'll do very well indeed once it has a really proper edge on it.


----------



## milkbaby

limpet said:


> Snagged a Bryan Raquin gyuto from Cleancut. Product images still available here: http://cleancut.se/butik/knivmodeller/kockknivar/kockkniv-30-detail
> 
> Don't regret it. This is a fantastic knife. Rustic look with beautiful kasumi finish. Excellent performer right out of the box. Here's a quick pic.



That's awesome, nice pickup! :doublethumbsup:

Bryan's been putting up some cool WIP pics of his kasumi finishing on his instagram. These knives look awesome.


----------



## milkbaby

jklip13 said:


> Ikeda san 's honyaki 300mm



Wow. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

bkultra said:


> Translation: my wife or significant other will never know



Fortunately I don't have to worry about that (yet), although dual incomes would help with the knife account balance I'll have to make sure the future wife doesn't have a shoe/handbag habit though. I just ship to the office because it's easier to take deliveries during the day.




Omega said:


> Dude nice pick ups!
> 
> So many of those knives I want a review on from you. Hurry up and get to using them ;D
> 
> Also interested in how your Uchi stone works compared to a couple of the other stones you have! Not a bad early Christmas present for yourself



Thanks D, the uchi will be getting lacquered shortly, but my others are done now, so hopefully I can get some stuff done and online over the holidays.


----------



## Nemo

Noah said:


> Hmm, think it'll struggle with the R2 on my Shiro Kamo gyuto? The KDS version of the stone claims to be designed for harder steels, but of course I'm aware that could just be market hype to get you to pay double... (which I did, so it works if so lol)



I've never used the Kings but SG2/r2 isn't that much harder to sharpen than most stainless. It's certainly not like zdp189 is reputed to be. I'd be surprised if you had trouble.


----------



## foody518

@Noah is it showing any patina on the cladding or core steel? Couldn't really tell from the photo, but would be surprised if not after onions and bell peppers


----------



## Noah

foody518 said:


> @Noah is it showing any patina on the cladding or core steel? Couldn't really tell from the photo, but would be surprised if not after onions and bell peppers



Didn't show noticeable patina after the onions and bell peppers. But a bit later in the evening it showed a distinct orange hue on the core blade (but didn't really look like rust) after dicing up some carrots. Pretty light effect though. Have to look for it.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Left one arrived yesterday, it is big but surprisingly light:





Left knife is Watanabe 180mm Nakiri from his Pro line with an upgraded handle (ho & horn). Right knife is a KU Shig 165mm and speaks for itself...


----------



## Moooza

Beautiful knives daddy yo yo, love the patina on the shig


----------



## zetieum

Watanabe, 240, kasumi :wink:


----------



## bryan03

the last pic, that what i love !


----------



## foody518

Noah said:


> Didn't show noticeable patina after the onions and bell peppers. But a bit later in the evening it showed a distinct orange hue on the core blade (but didn't really look like rust) after dicing up some carrots. Pretty light effect though. Have to look for it.



Was going to suggest checking for a light lacquer coating on the blade (acetone on a cloth pad/towel to remove), but it could be the power of the sandblasted finish making patina formation slower on the cladding. And yeah, power of carrots


----------



## lovekinves

My favorite knives are Zwilling J.A. Henckels Twin Signature. I love Zwilling Brand. I found some good article about best steak knives on a review site (begin edit) and now that I'm expert I've come here to share my new found knowledge.


----------



## Noah

foody518 said:


> Was going to suggest checking for a light lacquer coating on the blade (acetone on a cloth pad/towel to remove), but it could be the power of the sandblasted finish making patina formation slower on the cladding. And yeah, power of carrots



I was sort of suspecting there may be a very light lacquer on the blade, but not certain since I have so little experience with a blade that looks like this. I assume it does no harm to just leave the lacquer and let it rub off over time if there is a coat?


----------



## chinacats

You want lacquer to rub off in your food over time? Nail polish remover and soapy water should be your friend.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@lovekinves don't worry, that condition is curable.


----------



## Noah

chinacats said:


> You want lacquer to rub off in your food over time? Nail polish remover and soapy water should be your friend.



I was presuming they would only use a food-safe material for such an application. Not so? Seems rather crass.

Thanks for the heads up. Time to raid my niece's makeup drawer...


----------



## zetieum

Noah said:


> I was sort of suspecting there may be a very light lacquer on the blade, but not certain since I have so little experience with a blade that looks like this. I assume it does no harm to just leave the lacquer and let it rub off over time if there is a coat?



Last time I had smth like that, I had better success with acetone.


----------



## foody518

https://youtu.be/f8_-dVCNPA8
Here's a video of Jon discussing the lacquer film thing. He's showing off sexy knives with it but I've also had a cheaper KU knife that had that film layer, which is why I thought it'd be worth mentioning just in case. Dunno what it would do to stay on; I just check for it with new knives and get out the acetone


----------



## Noah

foody518 said:


> https://youtu.be/f8_-dVCNPA8
> Here's a video of Jon discussing the lacquer film thing. He's showing off sexy knives with it but I've also had a cheaper KU knife that had that film layer, which is why I thought it'd be worth mentioning just in case. Dunno what it would do to stay on; I just check for it with new knives and get out the acetone



Useful info! Thanks for the heads up. I'm pretty certain now that he shows/describes it that my knife has some lacquer on it that I was mistaking for a characteristic of the steel.


----------



## bryan03

limpet said:


> Snagged a Bryan Raquin gyuto from Cleancut. Product images still available here: http://cleancut.se/butik/knivmodeller/kockknivar/kockkniv-30-detail
> 
> Don't regret it. This is a fantastic knife. Rustic look with beautiful kasumi finish. Excellent performer right out of the box. Here's a quick pic.




thank you !!


----------



## Nemo

zetieum said:


> Last time I had smth like that, I had better success with acetone.



I have a litre of acetone- cheap from the hardware store. It's also great for removing sharpie from knives.


----------



## malexthekid

Noah said:


> Useful info! Thanks for the heads up. I'm pretty certain now that he shows/describes it that my knife has some lacquer on it that I was mistaking for a characteristic of the steel.



I hit all my new knives with an acetone clean before use, just to ne safe they are cleaned of residues and oils.


----------



## Noah

malexthekid said:


> I hit all my new knives with an acetone clean before use, just to ne safe they are cleaned of residues and oils.



Surprisingly, the rainbow-ish effect on the side of my bunka didn't come off or change even after 2 washings with nail polish remover and soap and water.

At this point I'm guessing it actually is just a really cool looking petina?


----------



## Noah

:bliss: Yay! Just got my new Shiro Kamo 240mm R2 gyuto, and I'm loving it! The weight, balance, and performance is simply a thing of art. Not too harsh on the eyes either.


----------



## Nemo

(Grins knowingly)


----------



## skewed

Noah said:


> :bliss: Yay! Just got my new Shiro Kamo 240mm R2 gyuto, and I'm loving it! The weight, balance, and performance is simply a thing of art. Not too harsh on the eyes either.



Nice Noah! Glad your knife arrived quickly and safely. Great pics too. Looking forward to checking it out in person.

Cheers,
rj


----------



## Von blewitt

Maumasi Fire Arts, 250mm Chefs Knife 
Cru-Forge V, full tang & integral bolster 
Snake wood, monogrammed bronze pin 



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## skewed

Von blewitt said:


> Maumasi Fire Arts, 250mm Chefs Knife
> Cru-Forge V, full tang & integral bolster
> Snake wood, monogrammed bronze pin



Oh my! Sexy looking thing tip to toe. Congrats on the new knife.


----------



## Marek07

Von blewitt said:


> Maumasi Fire Arts, 250mm Chefs Knife
> Cru-Forge V, full tang & integral bolster
> Snake wood, monogrammed bronze pin


Wow! Looks awesome. Look forward to a road test though with that shape and being by Mareko, there's probably not much to add.


----------



## CB1968

,


Von blewitt said:


> Maumasi Fire Arts, 250mm Chefs Knife
> Cru-Forge V, full tang & integral bolster
> Snake wood, monogrammed bronze pin
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Nice Huw!!, congrats mate looks great....


----------



## preizzo

Three of my latest knives. 
Dan gyuto, Robert trimarchi gyuto honiyaki, Christopher goldeband gyuto San mai. &#128522;


----------



## F-Flash

How many gyutos you preizzo have atm? Nice:nunchucks: additions!


----------



## preizzo

Lately I sold a lot of them. Think I have around 20. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Only left I want to try out are :
Gessin hide, Watanabe, toyama,Bill Burke, Mert, billip, catchside, raquin...............


----------



## milkbaby

Von blewitt said:


> Maumasi Fire Arts, 250mm Chefs Knife



That is awesome, great looking knife! He is making some incredible knives...


----------



## milkbaby

preizzo said:


> Three of my latest knives.
> Dan gyuto, Robert trimarchi gyuto honiyaki, Christopher goldeband gyuto San mai. &#128522;



All three look fabulous! :doublethumbsup:

The ku finish over hamon on the Trimarchi is beautiful! What metal is it?


----------



## preizzo

Think is the W2, but I am not sure. Need to ask him &#128514;
Tk you!


----------



## lans8939

Cris Anderson - CJA Edged Art 195mm XH Gyuto




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MontezumaBoy

lans8939 said:


> Cris Anderson - CJA Edged Art 195mm XH Gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Beautiful one lans8939 nice score as I didn't believe any were left!!! FWIW - The board ain't too bad either :justkidding:!!

TjA


----------



## BlueSteel

Picked up this gorgeous Yoshikane Suminagashi Yanagiba 300 (lefty) from Epicurean Edge's Cyber Monday sale...their pics linked below are of the actual knife I acquired:

http://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=87562

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## mc2442

Seems to be bluntly great!


----------



## limpet

I've been thinking of buying this one for a long time: Masamoto KS Sujihiki 240. Very light, very thin, very nice. The tip has some flex. Feels more like a long petty than a suji to me.

Here it is alongside its big brother gyuto.






And here it is with the rest of the sujihiki squad (Hmm... Sujihiki Squad? Sounds like a good movie title. )

From the left: Yoshikane, Shigefusa, Yoshiaki Fujiwara, Moritaka, Masamoto, Yoshiaki Fujiwara, Toyama Noborikoi.


----------



## Brucewml

Wow good collection. Visually masamoto stand out. Lol


----------



## preizzo

Love these kato s!! I want them all. Nice collection btw


----------



## khashy

Brucewml said:


> Wow good collection. Visually masamoto stand out. Lol



For me the visual standout is the toyama


----------



## zetieum

Robin Dalman Gyuto 21 cm. AEBL. Handle: strongly figured birch masur, eindeer antler ferrule.
the "new finish" on this one, as well as the "new grind" (higher and slightly hollow).
It looks amazing. I will make a review in January. First impression are great and the first cuts of carrots were flawless.


----------



## alterwisser

zetieum said:


> Robin Dalman Gyuto 21 cm. AEBL. Handle: strongly figured birch masur, eindeer antler ferrule.
> the "new finish" on this one, as well as the "new grind" (higher and slightly hollow).
> It looks amazing. I will make a review in January. First impression are great and the first cuts of carrots were flawless.



Looks fantastic, and it is THIN!!!


----------



## Nemo

Very nice. Great S grind. Beautiful handle. Nice work Robin.


----------



## Noah

Love that handle!



zetieum said:


> Robin Dalman Gyuto 21 cm. AEBL. Handle: strongly figured birch masur, eindeer antler ferrule.
> the "new finish" on this one, as well as the "new grind" (higher and slightly hollow).
> It looks amazing. I will make a review in January. First impression are great and the first cuts of carrots were flawless.


----------



## RDalman

Thanks for the pics zetieum! Much better than my crappy phone shoots.


----------



## XooMG

Yes quite good pics. Now I don't have to take any!


----------



## KeithA

That Dalman is amazing!!!


----------



## panda

Nice collection of sujis, but why so many? Lol
I really like the profile on that kato 270, looks like it would have the most efficient action.


----------



## deplemisher

Yoshikazu Ikeda Suminigashi 240mm Gyuto Aogami #1


----------



## lans8939

Deplemisher really nice. How do you like your Ikeda? Heard he was closing in on retiring, figured maybe time to acquire one of his knives. Debating between one like yours vs blue 2 blade.


----------



## labor of love

deplemisher said:


> Yoshikazu Ikeda Suminigashi 240mm Gyuto Aogami #1



It looks like the blade was installed to the handle tilted some.


----------



## milkbaby

The Dalman looks incredible. Looking forward to the review especially with regards to that S grind. 

Ikeda gyuto looks awesome too. Looks thin behind the edge but still some weight and mass in the blade.


----------



## deplemisher

lans8939 said:


> Deplemisher really nice. How do you like your Ikeda? Heard he was closing in on retiring, figured maybe time to acquire one of his knives. Debating between one like yours vs blue 2 blade.



I love it, but I'm still a novice.


----------



## deplemisher

labor of love said:


> It looks like the blade was installed to the handle tilted some.



Thanks for pointing that out. Is this something worth fixing?


----------



## Mute-on

deplemisher said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. Is this something worth fixing?



Thankfully your wrist has at least 180 degrees of twist, so you will likely never notice it. It will be difficult if not impossible to fix without destroying the handle. If you ever get a new/custom handle, fix it then. No big deal in any case. 

At least the handle is straight with the blade. This is harder to adjust for in use, but still very common. 

Enjoy! Looks very thin behind the edge and a should perform nicely.


----------



## Noah

I've seen a couple of pics in here that had that same tilting slightly to the right compared to the bottom of the handle. (e.g., Nemo's Shiro Kamo 270mm gyuto on page 782 of this thread) 

I had thought maybe it was a deliberate asymmetry to slightly skew the knife right-handed...?


----------



## chinacats

Noah said:


> I had thought maybe it was a deliberate asymmetry to slightly skew the knife right-handed...?



It's a Friday knife, should still cut great...not intentional.


----------



## zetieum

RDalman said:


> Thanks for the pics zetieum! Much better than my crappy phone shoots.





XooMG said:


> Yes quite good pics. Now I don't have to take any!





Noah said:


> Love that handle!





Nemo said:


> Very nice. Great S grind. Beautiful handle. Nice work Robin.





alterwisser said:


> Looks fantastic, and it is THIN!!!




Yes guys. Robin got me there a nice xmas . I am very happy with this knife and quite impressed with Robin work. Very very nice piece and a great experience from all the process of the making. I will speak about all that more throughfully when I have time more time after the end of the year break


----------



## spoiledbroth

chinacats said:


> It's a Friday knife, should still cut great...not intentional.



Sucks because he picked that one in person... -_-


----------



## Noah

Easy enough to re-handle I guess if it ever really annoys...


----------



## Von blewitt

Mute-on said:


> Thankfully your wrist has at least 180 degrees of twist, so you will likely never notice it. It will be difficult if not impossible to fix without destroying the handle. If you ever get a new/custom handle, fix it then. No big deal in any case.
> 
> At least the handle is straight with the blade. This is harder to adjust for in use, but still very common.
> 
> Enjoy! Looks very thin behind the edge and a should perform nicely.



+1 I've had a couple of knives that were like this, and never had an issue, however if the blade and handle aren't straight it really irritates me.


----------



## Nemo

chinacats said:


> It's a Friday knife, should still cut great...not intentional.



I hadn't noticed it until Noah pointed it out. I guess the F&F is oterwise exemplary given the price point. Yep, it cuts straight  Being octagonal, I think it would fit in to my pinch grip whatever the orientation. I guess a D handle or even an oval might be more of a problem.


----------



## Krassi

Yeah Zetieum! congrats to this Dalman! it was really nice to try this knife and @RDalman WOW that new grind is awesome and fit and finish is even more awesome with this than i have on my gyutohiki. It really got my drooling that knife )
Also your western handle on the Fujiwara from Zetieum is WOOOOOWW .. really!!! i was totally flashed by this too and its the best octagonal western style handle ive ever had in my hands! well if i am correct with what you did on the knife!  but really handleporn3000! ))


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

The wood on that Dalman is exceptional.


----------



## malexthekid

A nice little play toy from my brother. Looking forward to using this.


----------



## Nemo

Looks to be a pretty serious cleaver. Where is it from? Do you know which steel?

Is that a super wavy lamination line?


----------



## malexthekid

Made in Japan bought in Hong Kong. No idea on anything like steel. And I would take a punt that it is monosteel just with a sandblasted fake kasumi look. But dont have any info on it to confirm my suspicions


----------



## Nemo

Yeah, that makes sense. I couldn't figure out how the grind would produce a lamination line like that.


----------



## malexthekid

Nemo said:


> Yeah, that makes sense. I couldn't figure out how the grind would produce a lamination line like that.



If it was real wouldn't have been the grind. Would have been from forging... don't know if people would go to the trouble of trying to forge a pattern like that to grind out.


----------



## labor of love

Hey profile looks great on the cleaver!


----------



## foody518

malexthekid said:


> A nice little play toy from my brother. Looking forward to using this.



Cool! Do you know if it is stainless or carbon?


----------



## XooMG

Cleaver looks very much like a rebranded Kai SK-3.

https://world.taobao.com/item/530930641304.htm
I do not trust the info blindly, but may be helpful.


----------



## malexthekid

XooMG said:


> Cleaver looks very much like a rebranded Kai SK-3.



Might be. Is branded as nikken with model number NK-03. So that aligns


----------



## notontherug

Shiro Kamo AS 210mm Gyuto


----------



## khashy

notontherug said:


> Shiro Kamo AS 210mm Gyuto




:thumbsup: Like

What made you decide to get the 210 rather than 240?


----------



## notontherug

khashy said:


> :thumbsup: Like
> 
> What made you decide to get the 210 rather than 240?



The blade actually measures in at 220mm (8.66") so it isn't quite as short as a lot of 210s. 

It's for home use and my wife will be using it a lot and she is quite tiny, so it will be easier for her to handle. 

My next purchase will more than likely be some sort of hammered and kurouchi finished knife in the 240 range (Maybe a Masakage Koishi or even a Kurosaki, or the Itto-Ryo hammered which is a great bang-for-your-buck knife). I would love a 210mm Takeda bunka though. Too many knives I like, too little money...


----------



## youkinorn

foody518 said:


> Cool! Do you know if it is stainless or carbon?



says stainless on the packaging


----------



## Nemo

Nice. Where did you get the Shiro Kamo from?


----------



## notontherug

Nemo said:


> Nice. Where did you get the Shiro Kamo from?



www.This Site Not Allowed Here.com.com


Apparently that site name isn't allowed on this site. Weird. I wonder why. Maybe since I'm a newb here someone could explain why

CKTG if that is a good enough clue for you


----------



## Iggy

Hi,

perfectly timed for christmas my new Xerxes Custom Gyuto arrived a few days ago 

San-Mai Gyuto 240, Masamoto KS profile, highly convex workhorse grind with distinct distal taper and really nice thin tip
Rokkaku-hanmaru handle with walnut and horn ferrule, rough iron spacer

core steel is 1.2419.05 (1,3% carbon, 1,3% tungsten, 1% chrome, 0,3% molybd., 0,2% vanadium), 63-64hrc, wrapped in 1.2767






















Cutting performance... Food Release... balance and feel... F&F... just great! :bliss:


Regards, Iggy


----------



## V1P

Iggy said:


> Hi,
> 
> perfectly timed for christmas my new Xerxes Custom Gyuto arrived a few days ago
> 
> San-Mai Gyuto 240, Masamoto KS profile, highly convex workhorse grind with distinct distal taper and really nice thin tip
> Rokkaku-hanmaru handle with walnut and horn ferrule, rough iron spacer
> 
> core steel is 1.2419.05 (1,3% carbon, 1,3% tungsten, 1% chrome, 0,3% molybd., 0,2% vanadium), 63-64hrc, wrapped in 1.2767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting performance... Food Release... balance and feel... F&F... just great! :bliss:
> 
> 
> Regards, Iggy



Iggy, that's a very nice knife. [emoji106]


----------



## Krassi

Hi Iggy! Again Thats one of the most beautiful knifes!
The Xerxes Primus in the most awesome custom version ever! 

I hope you love it 
Seeya Daniel (finally also with a Xerxes knife)


----------



## Nemo

notontherug said:


> www.This Site Not Allowed Here.com.com
> 
> 
> Apparently that site name isn't allowed on this site. Weird. I wonder why. Maybe since I'm a newb here someone could explain why
> 
> CKTG if that is a good enough clue for you



It's a looong story that I only know a part of.


----------



## bkultra

Let's not start the "popcorn protest" again.


----------



## Nemo

Nice Xerses Iggy. Beautiful profile. Love the tip. Nice lamination line and what a convex grind! Notto mention the handle.
Enjoy.


----------



## notontherug

Nemo said:


> It's a looong story that I only know a part of.





bkultra said:


> Let's not start the "popcorn protest" again.



Gotcha. I participate in some hunting, bowhunting and archery forums that have similar issues with "rival" sites. Lol. 

Anyway, the site that shall not be named is where I ordered the Shiro Kamo from


----------



## bkultra

For anyone interested in the backstory: (keep in mind I'm neutral in this matter)... and sorry dannynyc

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/12175-Shout-out-to-CKTG?highlight=Shout+out


----------



## milkbaby

Nice Xerxes! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Nemo

notontherug said:


> Anyway, the site that shall not be named is where I ordered the Shiro Kamo from



If it's anything like his R2 version, you are gonna love it.


----------



## notontherug

Nemo said:


> It's a looong story that I only know a part of.





bkultra said:


> Let's not start the "popcorn protest" again.





bkultra said:


> For anyone interested in the backstory: (keep in mind I'm neutral in this matter)... and sorry dannynyc
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/12175-Shout-out-to-CKTG?highlight=Shout+out



Interesting read. Thanks. Oddly enough I saw some other reviews of that site that were negative but they were all 3+ years old (just like that thread). Perhaps they've changed things around over there bc everything new is very positive. My experience was positive, great customer service, prompt shipping and the product was exactly how it should have been. I would certainly use them again if they had a knife I was interested in


----------



## foody518

That Xerxes is super sexy!


----------



## chinacats

notontherug said:


> Interesting read. Thanks. Oddly enough I saw some other reviews of that site that were negative but they were all 3+ years old (just like that thread). Perhaps they've changed things around over there bc everything new is very positive. My experience was positive, great customer service, prompt shipping and the product was exactly how it should have been. I would certainly use them again if they had a knife I was interested in



be glad you didn't get ****** by them

Oh, and Welcome to kkf!


----------



## notontherug

chinacats said:


> be glad you didn't get ****** by them
> 
> Oh, and Welcome to kkf!



Thank you


----------



## panda

Iggy, what's it gonna take for you to.let me borrow that thing?


----------



## chinacats

panda said:


> Iggy, what's it gonna take for you to.let me borrow that thing?



Stateside passaround?


----------



## Iggy

Thanks all! Must say I'm really glad how this knife turned out. Was quite a detailed development involving a lot of mails and such. Kind of a best of from my 30-40 tested Gyutos of the last years 

Didn't had the chance yet to test it to its full extent. Just made 3x lunch for two persons with it and cut some vegetables. Cutting performance is really great. OOTB edge, too (although not so important for me). Food release for a non-hollow-ground (Dalman style) knife also pretty decent thanks to the convex grind. Perfect balance and so on for pinch grip. Reactivity is there but not dramatic. And I guess it'll settle down soon enough.



panda said:


> Iggy, what's it gonna take for you to.let me borrow that thing?



Hm - not so sure... Nothing against you but my trust in international package services is let's say "limited"...
But if you're in the region you're welcome to come by for testing 

I'm curious how the steel feels on the stones with it's 1,3% tungsten. But I guess my Kato 240 WH just lost his job...

Regards, Iggy


----------



## gaijin

Whoops... got myself a Shiro Kamo Migaki Sujihiki for the new year dinner slicing tasks... and aparantly I also bought a little sister to that knife.


----------



## JaVa

gaijin said:


> Whoops... got myself a Shiro Kamo Migaki Sujihiki for the new year dinner slicing tasks... and aparantly I also bought a little sister to that knife.



CONGRATS! Lovely blades those. I got the 270 suji and 240 gyuto. Unbeatable value and performance. I've always wondered how these weren't more popular. Funny that now that these are apparently being discontinued they've started popping up a lot more? 

Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## spoiledbroth

Iggy said:


> Hi,
> 
> perfectly timed for christmas my new Xerxes Custom Gyuto arrived a few days ago
> 
> San-Mai Gyuto 240, Masamoto KS profile, highly convex workhorse grind with distinct distal taper and really nice thin tip
> Rokkaku-hanmaru handle with walnut and horn ferrule, rough iron spacer
> 
> core steel is 1.2419.05 (1,3% carbon, 1,3% tungsten, 1% chrome, 0,3% molybd., 0,2% vanadium), 63-64hrc, wrapped in 1.2767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting performance... Food Release... balance and feel... F&F... just great! :bliss:
> 
> 
> Regards, Iggy



Oh man oh man oh man did it come with a paper bag for the knif nut hyperventilation it would surely induce... DAMN!


----------



## Noah

Gorgeous knife, congrats! Would love to see a picture of the spine...



Iggy said:


> Hi,
> 
> perfectly timed for christmas my new Xerxes Custom Gyuto arrived a few days ago
> 
> San-Mai Gyuto 240, Masamoto KS profile, highly convex workhorse grind with distinct distal taper and really nice thin tip
> Rokkaku-hanmaru handle with walnut and horn ferrule, rough iron spacer
> 
> core steel is 1.2419.05 (1,3% carbon, 1,3% tungsten, 1% chrome, 0,3% molybd., 0,2% vanadium), 63-64hrc, wrapped in 1.2767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting performance... Food Release... balance and feel... F&F... just great! :bliss:
> 
> 
> Regards, Iggy


----------



## bryan03

> Core steel is 1.2419.05 (1,3% carbon, 1,3% tungsten, 1% chrome, 0,3% molybd., 0,2% vanadium), 63-64hrc, wrapped in 1.2767



now , that is a TOOL ! 
so sexy sanmai !


----------



## XooMG

Not too sure about this new Dalman. Machi-handle gap is a bit longer than I'd requested, and I think there is a slight edge irregularity about halfway along the blade.


----------



## preizzo

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## bryan03

it's just a small weirdo nakiri ...


----------



## preizzo

The handle it's &#128526;


----------



## Mr.Magnus

XooMG said:


> Not too sure about this new Dalman. Machi-handle gap is a bit longer than I'd requested, and I think there is a slight edge irregularity about halfway along the blade.



damn that was fast shipped!


----------



## XooMG

Mr.Magnus said:


> damn that was fast shipped!


Yeah I am pretty lucky sometimes.


----------



## Iggy

Noah said:


> Gorgeous knife, congrats! Would love to see a picture of the spine...



Thanks!
Sorry for the crappy picture, but here it is:






Patina after nearly 1 week of (home) use:


----------



## khashy

Iggy said:


> Thanks!
> Sorry for the crappy picture, but here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patina after nearly 1 week of (home) use:



Nice pics.

What is that dark line in the middle of the knife?


----------



## Iggy

khashy said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> What is that dark line in the middle of the knife?



Just a reflexion


----------



## chinacats

XooMG said:


> Not too sure about this new Dalman. Machi-handle gap is a bit longer than I'd requested, and I think there is a slight edge irregularity about halfway along the blade.



Love the handle and patina


----------



## panda

indeed sweet handle and patina


----------



## RDalman

I figured I was best off not trying too hard with a picky guy like XooMG. Don't worry about the edge irregularity, it's part of the process, just put some wax in there &#128076;


----------



## alterwisser

RDalman said:


> I figured I was best off not trying too hard with a picky guy like XooMG. Don't worry about the edge irregularity, it's part of the process, just put some wax in there [emoji108]



I thought this was your new, top secret super special grind.... Export only [emoji12]


----------



## XooMG

alterwisser said:


> I thought this was your new, top secret super special grind.... Export only [emoji12]


Actually would have had two different grinds, before and behind the edge anomaly (almost looks like a crack).

After some polishing experiments, you can see how the tip and heel halves are divided:


----------



## XooMG

Along with the above custom knife, Robin shipped me one of his scrap blades that he was going to discard.

Batteries died before I could set up for a better picture, but my first test shot turned out almost acceptable.


----------



## labor of love

Iggy said:


> Thanks!
> Sorry for the crappy picture, but here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patina after nearly 1 week of (home) use:


My new unicorn.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

XooMG said:


> Along with the above custom knife, Robin shipped me one of his scrap blades that he was going to discard.
> 
> Batteries died before I could set up for a better picture, but my first test shot turned out almost acceptable.



Honyaki cleaver? Looks alright for a scrap blade


----------



## spoiledbroth

So what's the story with the dalman? The busted one is the scraped blade right ??


----------



## Aphex




----------



## Badgertooth

Aphex said:


>



Oh my oh my. How does it cut?


----------



## ramenlegend

Aphex said:


>


that octognal bolster is super sexy. I sent DP an email about a knife, and I'm glad I did after seeing this. 
O yeah, how does it cut?


----------



## XooMG

spoiledbroth said:


> So what's the story with the dalman? The busted one is the scraped blade right ??


Yeah the little one is the scrap, for polishing practice in case I feel like modding the bigger cleaver. There's stuff hiding under the surface:


----------



## milkbaby

Aphex said:


>



That. Is. Killer! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Krakorak

A piece of art from Andy Billipp: http://rhamphorhynchus.rajce.idnes....rbon_gyuto_with_two-tone_Amboyna_burl_handle/

I also made (on request of Matus) a video from unpacking, just for fun, the link is here (https://youtu.be/01MVCJRDw7w), please, don't try to translate my words after I finally saw the knife;-)...And its better to skip to about 1,45, until that I only tried to get off all the wrapping with my unhandy left...

I have ever liked rustic knives and those with hammered surface in particular (I can still remember myself watching and old video from JKI of Teruyasu Fujiwara Maboroshi no meito line again and again, several years ago when I started to be interested in J-knives) and I have also ever admired two-tone amboyna burl handles, this material being my "dream" material for an eventual custom handle in the future...And within this single knife, all these dreams became true...I should also mention that although Andy's knives are usually balanced at the heel, in this one, the balance point is about 2 cm in front of the heel (due to the relatively light handle with only a moderate amount of heartwood; Andy usually uses the distinctly heavier ironwood) what I also like and was according to my wishes...So many thanks to Andy for an amazing knife as well as to the guys from House of Burl where I suceeded to get the block for the handle...


----------



## YG420

Krakorak said:


> A piece of art from Andy Billipp: http://rhamphorhynchus.rajce.idnes....rbon_gyuto_with_two-tone_Amboyna_burl_handle/
> 
> I also made (on request of Matus) a video from unpacking, just for fun, the link is here (https://youtu.be/01MVCJRDw7w), please, don't try to translate my words after I finally saw the knife;-)...And its better to skip to about 1,45, until that I only tried to get off all the wrapping with my unhandy left...
> 
> I have ever liked rustic knives and those with hammered surface in particular (I can still remember myself watching and old video from JKI of Teruyasu Fujiwara Maboroshi no meito line again and again, several years ago when I started to be interested in J-knives) and I have also ever admired two-tone amboyna burl handles, this material being my "dream" material for an eventual custom handle in the future...And within this single knife, all these dreams became true...I should also mention that although Andy's knives are usually balanced at the heel, in this one, the balance point is about 2 cm in front of the heel (due to the relatively light handle with only a moderate amount of heartwood; Andy usually uses the distinctly heavier ironwood) what I also like and was according to my wishes...So many thanks to Andy for an amazing knife as well as to the guys from House of Burl where I suceeded to get the block for the handle...


SICK!!!


----------



## CB1968

Krakorak said:


> A piece of art from Andy Billipp: http://rhamphorhynchus.rajce.idnes....rbon_gyuto_with_two-tone_Amboyna_burl_handle/
> 
> I also made (on request of Matus) a video from unpacking, just for fun, the link is here (https://youtu.be/01MVCJRDw7w), please, don't try to translate my words after I finally saw the knife;-)...And its better to skip to about 1,45, until that I only tried to get off all the wrapping with my unhandy left...
> 
> I have ever liked rustic knives and those with hammered surface in particular (I can still remember myself watching and old video from JKI of Teruyasu Fujiwara Maboroshi no meito line again and again, several years ago when I started to be interested in J-knives) and I have also ever admired two-tone amboyna burl handles, this material being my "dream" material for an eventual custom handle in the future...And within this single knife, all these dreams became true...I should also mention that although Andy's knives are usually balanced at the heel, in this one, the balance point is about 2 cm in front of the heel (due to the relatively light handle with only a moderate amount of heartwood; Andy usually uses the distinctly heavier ironwood) what I also like and was according to my wishes...So many thanks to Andy for an amazing knife as well as to the guys from House of Burl where I suceeded to get the block for the handle...



Gorgeous knife!!!


----------



## Aphex

Badgertooth said:


> Oh my oh my. How does it cut?



The Prendergast is slightly wedgie on large harder veg, on everything else though it's like butter.


----------



## s0real

Kato just arrived this morning


----------



## Krassi

@Krakorak
Sick Knife!! that handle is insanely awesome! 
Congrats for that knife!


----------



## preizzo

Nice score, that billip it s outstanding.! 


Good on the Kato, exactly the same size I am hunting for quite a while. &#128514;


----------



## Krakorak

Thanks, guys, it also cuts really nicely (although I didn't test it much so far), there is only one real problem with the knife - how to present it to my wife :scratchhead:...Hopefully it won't end like this: unish:


----------



## s0real

Thanks guys and it is a pleasure to cut with this knife. i'm not sure if it is just me but i find 240 mm a bit too long for my hand.


----------



## J_Style

View attachment 34139

Picked up a Nora in m4 with rc at 67.5, will try it out in the kitchen this weekend


----------



## jimbob

Check out the sweet two tone on a kiwi!


----------



## Nemo

Before I saw the photo, I'd assumed that you'd taken to the blade with a Jnat 

Is that a standard handle on a Kiwi?


----------



## panda

hah, funny that a kiwi show up on this thread, as i currently have a kom kom and a penguin en route from thailand to compare.


----------



## berko

awesome handle on that kiwi!


----------



## jimbob

The true meaning of bang for buck. The bag of limes cost more!


----------



## Badgertooth

jimbob said:


> The bag of limes cost more!



At $29p/kg it costs more than the bloody fish I'd want to squeeze it on.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Badgertooth said:


> At $29p/kg it costs more than the bloody fish I'd want to squeeze it on.



$29/kg for limes? Wow! A coworker told me that NZ is pretty expensive, but that's crazy. I think the CAD/NZD are about the same, and I can buy organic limes for about $10/kg or often less

I am a big fan of NZ grass fed meat and diary products though.


----------



## foody518

6 for a dollar limes here this past week... okay I can never leave Texas


----------



## Noah

Free/lb in Hawaii. I miss it there sometimes. (Especially when the mainland decides it wants to winter at me.)


----------



## supersayan3

That Xerxes knife looks amazing.
The steel has interesting composition, and I read at Gator's chart, that it is oil quenched, so 63/64 HRC and not chippy probably


----------



## Marek07

Badgertooth - assume you mean NZ$29/kg for limes but even so... WT*?!? We're only across the Tasman and ours are US$5/kg. Not surprised the fish is cheaper.


----------



## Badgertooth

aboynamedsuita said:


> $29/kg for limes? Wow! A coworker told me that NZ is pretty expensive, but that's crazy. I think the CAD/NZD are about the same, and I can buy organic limes for about $10/kg or often less
> 
> I am a big fan of NZ grass fed meat and diary products though.



**** is outta hand here with food prices. Can hit $36/kg.

Back to knives... that Xerxes is off the chain.


----------



## Iggy

supersayan3 said:


> That Xerxes knife looks amazing.
> The steel has interesting composition, and I read at Gator's chart, that it is oil quenched, so 63/64 HRC and not chippy probably



Not chippy at all. Use it as only Gyuto right now (test phase you know). Ok home use on an end grain cherry cutting board but I don't baby my knives. Still no microchips at all with the OOTB edge. Looking forward to first sharpening actually. Have a Catcheside from the same steel and that sharpens really good. So IMHO good balance between edge stability, retention and sharpenability


----------



## Iggy

My new pair of Catcheside Carbon forged geometry. Really nice 






Regards, Iggy


----------



## valgard

Masakage Kiri Santoku 165 from the local Knitwear store


----------



## Krakorak

preizzo said:


> Nice score, that billip it s outstanding.!



BTW., the reaction of my wife after she finally found it on my magnetic rack tonight, was: "Ooooh, what is it here for an ugly, weird knife??!!"


----------



## Lars

Iggy said:


> My new pair of Catcheside Carbon forged geometry.



Really effin' nice Iggy - well done..!

Lars


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Absolutely stunning Iggy! Very, very jealous! That cutting board is pretty sweet 2!


----------



## Badgertooth

valgard said:


> ...from the local Knitwear store



I only went in for a cable-knit turtleneck sweater!


----------



## Aleque

Finally hopped on the Shigefusa train with this 188mm gyuto from JWW. I had been keeping my eye out for one and debated the 210mm but it wasn't in stock. I was worried the knife was going to be too short, but holding the knife in hand it's a great size for my limited space. Super excited to get to use this one. For all those concerned forum members, this won't be hidden away in a drawer


----------



## panda

that shig, what's supposed to be a tip looks like a beluga whale.


----------



## Marek07

panda said:


> that shig, what's supposed to be a tip looks like a beluga whale.


Perhaps it's the photo? Appears to be a wide-angled lens - perhaps that and the angle it was taken have combined to distort the image. I have the same knife and the tip looks as it should be - I think.


----------



## valgard

Badgertooth said:


> I only went in for a cable-knit turtleneck sweater!



Damn autocorrector! :bigeek:
I meant Knifewear of course. And it almost happened again, is there a way to turn it off?


----------



## Aleque

Marek07 said:


> Perhaps it's the photo? Appears to be a wide-angled lens - perhaps that and the angle it was taken have combined to distort the image. I have the same knife and the tip looks as it should be - I think.



Yeah, it's my phone camera. It's kind of a weird camera and distorts lots of images when I take the pictures close up. Here is a better shot. Still some fish-eye curvature (you can tell from the box). But the knife tip is normal. I make some vegetable couscous tonight and it was amazingly smooth through the vegetables I prepared.


----------



## milkbaby

Iggy said:


> My new pair of Catcheside Carbon forged geometry. Really nice



Super nice set! If I weren't on knife buying hiatus, I would've seriously though about buying one of his forged gyutos...


----------



## zetieum

Teruyasu Fujiwara Gyuto, 19 cm western, rehandled by Robin Dalman
Little killer with an amazing handle. Really impressed by Robin's work. Octogonal western.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

That's a really neat full tang wa/western hybrid what's the wood?


----------



## playero

trying topost photo


----------



## valgard

This just fell on my lap from a guy whose new year's resolution is to decrease his 40+ collection and is also selling a Masakage Zero Petty 130. This is probably only gonna be with me for a while while I admire it before my wife snaps and I have to move it. It's a brand new Hinoura River Jump Nakiri 165.










Another shot of the twisted Damascus, this side is insane IMO






this other side not so insane but still pretty cool






The pattern on the spine...






the choil shot






Feel free to comment. 
Carlos


----------



## Nemo

very pretty.
Now that is a rounded spine!


----------



## Marek07

Re: Hinoura River Jump Nakiri 165mm. Don't know the knife and call me shallow but... she sure looks pretty!


----------



## valgard

Nemo said:


> very pretty.
> Now that is a rounded spine!



Yes it is! ...and the choil. This beauty is smooth everywhere you touch :wink: ...except the cutting edge, that one looks pretty sharp!


----------



## valgard

Marek07 said:


> Re: Hinoura River Jump Nakiri 165mm. Don't know the knife and call me shallow but... she sure looks pretty!



I'm shallow too :O

Here is a link to the knife
https://knifewear.com/collections/hinoura-river-jump

Somewhere in the forums it was said that the smith, Tsukasa Hinoura, spends about 1 day to 1 day and a half in the finish of these beauties, hence the crazy price point. But don't quote me on that, I'm only repeating what I read.:newhere:


----------



## milkbaby

The Hinoura is beautiful, really enjoy his work, and his river jump patterns are quite beautiful. Have you used it yet? I have one of his gyuto and really like the performance. 

The Fujiwara rehandle is great. I love how it still looks a bit rustic, wish I'd gotten one of the small gyutos that was on BST not too long back. Is that spalted birch wood?


----------



## valgard

milkbaby said:


> The Hinoura is beautiful, really enjoy his work, and his river jump patterns are quite beautiful. Have you used it yet? I have one of his gyuto and really like the performance.



No, I'm dying to use it but I won't...can't really afford that kind of knife but it was a very sweet deal and I expect I will be able to sell it here in the near future. It will be knife porn for me before I let it go. The only reason my wife went along with the purchase is because I convinced her that I would be able to re-sell it for a good price so I don't dare to use it.:spankarse:


----------



## zetieum

aboynamedsuita said:


> That's a really neat full tang wa/western hybrid what's the wood?





milkbaby said:


> The Fujiwara rehandle is great. I love how it still looks a bit rustic, wish I'd gotten one of the small gyutos that was on BST not too long back. Is that spalted birch wood?



yeah stabilised masur birch.


----------



## Badgertooth

valgard said:


> No, I'm dying to use it but I won't...can't really afford that kind of knife but it was a very sweet deal and I expect I will be able to sell it here in the near future. It will be knife porn for me before I let it go. The only reason my wife went along with the purchase is because I convinced her that I would be able to re-sell it for a good price so I don't dare to use it.:spankarse:



One little chicken carcass for a broth won't hurt.


----------



## ynot1985

Badgertooth said:


> One little chicken carcass for a broth won't hurt.



a nice blue protein patina would only add character to that knife


----------



## DamageInc

Tired of all the carbon, so I picked up a new stainless steel blade with an enamel handle.


----------



## valgard

Badgertooth said:


> One little chicken carcass for a broth won't hurt.



Hmm! will see if I can resist.


----------



## valgard

ynot1985 said:


> a nice blue protein patina would only add character to that knife



Damn! you are pushing over the edge (pun intended)! I'm just concerned about the value dropping for some people. When I read through the forums I got the impression that many people here consider this knife a collector piece and would never use it. For me, it's giving me equal parts of joy and pain, It's a great treat to the eyes but I agree that knives should cut stuff irate1:


----------



## valgard

DamageInc said:


> Tired of all the carbon, so I picked up a new stainless steel blade with an enamel handle.




you are killing me :rofl2:


----------



## Iggy

MontezumaBoy said:


> Absolutely stunning Iggy! Very, very jealous! That cutting board is pretty sweet 2!



Thanks, yesterday first test of the Gyuto. First impression (after a few onion, cucumber, bell pepper and so on...) is really really good!

Btw... cutting board is nothing special... just and bamboo board that I only use as photo background...


----------



## Nemo

DamageInc said:


> Tired of all the carbon, so I picked up a new stainless steel blade with an enamel handle.


How's the grind on that knife, Damage? Can you post a chiol shot? ;-)


----------



## ryanjams

180mm a-type petty ordered direct. Aritsugu was great to deal with and I'm looking forward to putting a steep, asymmetric bevel on this bad boy!


----------



## valgard

looks sweet, please post pics with your finish.


----------



## spoiledbroth

ryanjams said:


> 180mm a-type petty ordered direct. Aritsugu was great to deal with and I'm looking forward to putting a steep, asymmetric bevel on this bad boy!



Woo looking forward? I guess you have some atomas what need a spanking. Good luck


----------



## Badgertooth

spoiledbroth said:


> Woo looking forward? I guess you have some atomas what need a spanking. Good luck



You beat me to it.


----------



## ryanjams

spoiledbroth said:


> Woo looking forward? I guess you have some atomas what need a spanking. Good luck



I got a 140 for Christmas, along with a Gesshin 400x so I am truly excited to put in some work! Already had atoma 400 which has seen mostly flattening use to date


----------



## spoiledbroth

Sounds like a sick line knife though


----------



## labor of love

ryanjams said:


> I got a 140 for Christmas, along with a Gesshin 400x so I am truly excited to put in some work! Already had atoma 400 which has seen mostly flattening use to date



I just used an atoma 140 to thin out my takeda and I must say I made substantial progress after only two sessions.


----------



## BorkWoodNC

Sugimoto 210mm Gyuto my brother brought me back from his recent business trip to Japan.

Haven't used it much yet, I like it but that handle has to go! May be a good candidate to test out my first handle build.


----------



## YG420

Just received an Ikeda 240 w2 mizu honyaki gyuto. Need to hit it with some acetone and clean it up a bit but very excited to put it to work.


----------



## bkultra

Beautiful Ikeda... What is the edge length and height at the heel?


----------



## panda

Ooo, daddy like. How does it cut!!?? From choil it looks way too thin. what is edge length?


----------



## YG420

bkultra said:


> Beautiful Ikeda... What is the edge length and height at the heel?



Thanks! The length is 233 and the height is 47, don't know the weight but it feels very nimble and has some weight to it, almost like a heavier fujiyama.


----------



## spoiledbroth

labor of love said:


> I just used an atoma 140 to thin out my takeda and I must say I made substantial progress after only two sessions.



I thought the a type was some kind of insane super steel with mad abrasion resistance but maybe I was wrong


----------



## YG420

panda said:


> Ooo, daddy like. How does it cut!!?? From choil it looks way too thin. what is edge length?



Haven't had a chance to cut with it, I'm still at work, but will put an edge on it friday and put it to work then. It looks very thin behind the edge so I'm excited to try it out.


----------



## labor of love

spoiledbroth said:


> I thought the a type was some kind of insane super steel with mad abrasion resistance but maybe I was wrong



Crap, I've read before that it's actually a bad idea to use diamond plates on stainless for thinning. Not sure about semi stainless.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Bad for the plate I assume?


----------



## ryanjams

spoiledbroth said:


> Bad for the plate I assume?



That sounds probable. I've got Shapton pro 120 and 130 that I don't love, but have used a lot to spare my old 400 plate. If those don't move some steel I'll bite the bullet.


----------



## JaVa

This new comer came in two days ago fresh of the BST. 
Thanks preizzo!


----------



## preizzo

Happy that you like it. Wakui are great cutters. &#128522;


----------



## Nemo

Looks like a beast! 

Enjoy.


----------



## milkbaby

YG420 said:


> Just received an Ikeda 240 w2 mizu honyaki gyuto. Need to hit it with some acetone and clean it up a bit but very excited to put it to work.



Wow, that's a looker! :doublethumbsup:

Looking forward to hearing how it performs in the kitchen.


----------



## milkbaby

BorkWoodNC said:


> View attachment 34191
> 
> 
> Sugimoto 210mm Gyuto my brother brought me back from his recent business trip to Japan.
> 
> Haven't used it much yet, I like it but that handle has to go! May be a good candidate to test out my first handle build.



Nice... in general I'm not a fan of ho wood handles either, but it can help bring the balance forward for lighter and/or shorter blades. Some people really like the added grip when the grain raises a bit when wet.


----------



## swarth




----------



## bkultra

Nice Jin


----------



## labor of love

JaVa said:


> This new comer came in two days ago fresh of the BST.
> Thanks preizzo!



I'm really curious how heavy those red ebony handles are. Are they lighter than reg ebony?


----------



## JaVa

labor of love said:


> I'm really curious how heavy those red ebony handles are. Are they lighter than reg ebony?



My only reference is the Tanaka Ginsan Migaki with a black ebony handle and compared to that I'd say the red ebony is lighter.


----------



## malexthekid

swarth said:


>



Damn that Jin is sexy... I really want one but I have no use for a deba or yanagi....


----------



## nepastovus

Iggy said:


> My new pair of Catcheside Carbon forged geometry. Really nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Iggy



How are they performing ?


----------



## spoiledbroth

So are these jin knives pretty abrasion resistant? Not that I'd ever have the cash. Just curious, cuz they're powdered no?


----------



## CB1968

spoiledbroth said:


> So are these jin knives pretty abrasion resistant? Not that I'd ever have the cash. Just curious, cuz they're powdered no?



I am pretty sure they are a high speed tool steel? Jon would be able to confirm, edge retention is amazing.


----------



## Iggy

nepastovus said:


> How are they performing ?



Really well! The Petty doesn't get too much use, it's just a small companion for the Gyuto kind of 

But the Gyuto performs really good! I'd say regarding cutting performance and food release really only a few (my new Xerxes, TF Denka) can keep up. Profile is very versatile. Reactivity is there but not too bad.

Can't really comment on edge retention and sharpenability yet, 'cause I test 2 Gyutos parallel right now :running:


----------



## spoiledbroth

CB1968 said:


> I am pretty sure they are a high speed tool steel? Jon would be able to confirm, edge retention is amazing.



But I wonder how it is resharpening a kataba knife in hss


----------



## cheflivengood

Promethean 250mm. More details soon after I put it through it's paces


----------



## spoiledbroth

Momma


----------



## cheflarge

cheflivengood said:


> View attachment 34207
> View attachment 34208
> View attachment 34209
> View attachment 34210
> 
> 
> Promethean 250mm. More details soon after I put it through it's paces



Damn!!! What a beautiful knife! lus1:


----------



## chinacats

I'll wrap up this page with a cheapie that I've been wanting to try for some time...won't show the plastic ferrule...it's on the small side (165 x 47) but cuts great...Tanaka blue 2 nakiri...less reactive at first than I remember my last blue 2 damascus clad gyuto


----------



## JBroida

spoiledbroth said:


> But I wonder how it is resharpening a kataba knife in hss



It's a high speed tool steel, not powdered. It has amazing edge retention and toughness, which thankfully means it doesn't chip easily and doesn't need sharpening as often. It's time consuming though. Nothin crazy, but I notice it. We also get them set up here, so all subsequent sharpening will be easier after what we do.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Oh cool cool thanks Jon


----------



## Nemo

cheflivengood said:


> Promethean 250mm. More details soon after I put it through it's paces



I saw this and I immediately thought "oh wow!".


----------



## playero

nice rolex


----------



## Vancouverguy

A Fujiwara Yanagi 330mm on Buyee I recently got. The tip was broken, but just a bit of fixing and I got this! 

Not quite finished, but well worth what I paid for it. Quite Cheap.


----------



## turbochef422

Insane Marko Fillet Knife


----------



## spoiledbroth

turbochef422 said:


> Insane Marko Fillet Knife
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34256



Aw man that knife is sick. Also I was going to comment on your even sicker Nike swoosh tattoo but now I realise... That's not what that is.


----------



## guari

Got JCK's interpretation of Sukenari Ktip 240 Gyuto, Super Aogami.

I'm in love :knife:


----------



## brianh

Munetoshi 240mm gyuto. Still in the honeymoon phase but I'm absolutely loving it.


----------



## valgard

Ikazuchi 240 fresh off the mailman. Beauty! Very nice OOTB edge that Jon put in it. It already got some airtime today and boy does it cut.


----------



## foody518

@valgard nice!


----------



## valgard

Thx, and the Munetochi is waiting to be shipped irate1:. Maksim seem to be overloaded :dazed:


----------



## labor of love

brianh said:


> Munetoshi 240mm gyuto. Still in the honeymoon phase but I'm absolutely loving it.
> 
> View attachment 34281
> View attachment 34280



Shiga-who? Man my Kasumi munetoshi has a totally diff grind. Now I wanna try a KU version.


----------



## brianh

It's fantastic. Easily worth twice the price.


----------



## valgard

valgard said:


> Ikazuchi 240 fresh off the mailman. Beauty! Very nice OOTB edge that Jon put in it. It already got some airtime today and boy does it cut.



BTW this was my first knife from Jon, wow now I get where all the praise was coming from. The handwritten note was a classy touch for sure that my wife loved.


----------



## Artichoke

valgard said:


> BTW this was my first knife from Jon, wow now I get where all the praise was coming from. The handwritten note was a classy touch for sure that my wife loved.



Amazing customer service. I really, really enjoy doing business with him.


----------



## luther

guari said:


> Got JCK's interpretation of Sukenari Ktip 240 Gyuto, Super Aogami.
> 
> I'm in love :knife:



JCK? Looks like Knives and Stones handle.


----------



## CB1968

Few knives that have arrived recently.
Martell 
DT
FT Denka 
Kochi 
Van Zanten 
Kato Kikuryu
Terrible photos but not bad knives


----------



## Badgertooth

CB1968 said:


> Few knives that have arrived recently.
> Martell
> DT
> FT Denka
> Kochi
> Van Zanten
> Kato Kikuryu
> Terrible photos but not bad knives



Mate. 


Jaysis.


----------



## merlijny2k

I remember the van Zanten knives had more belly. Is my memory failing me, did they change it or is it a custom profile? Awesome lineup by the way.


----------



## guari

luther said:


> JCK? Looks like Knives and Stones handle.



Yes, Koki's own Sukenari


----------



## JGui

Just got it in the mail


----------



## CB1968

240mm Shigefusa Kitaeji Western
handle by Adam Marr
Saya by Marko Tsourkan
Unused and unsharpened 





















Special shout out to Jason for parting with this beauty and also the super fast shipping from the US


----------



## schanop

Awee, this your second yo shig kitaeji. Awesome, David. Glad to see you back in full swing and happy with carbon knives.



CB1968 said:


> 240mm Shigefusa Kitaeji Western
> handle by Adam Marr
> Saya by Marko Tsourkan
> Unused and unsharpened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special shout out to Jason for parting with this beauty and also the super fast shipping from the US


----------



## milkbaby

CB1968 said:


> Few knives that have arrived recently.
> Martell
> DT
> FT Denka
> Kochi
> Van Zanten
> Kato Kikuryu
> Terrible photos but not bad knives



"Not bad knives"... :laugh:

Awesome group there! Are the Martell and TFujiwara both 240 length?


----------



## CB1968

milkbaby said:


> "Not bad knives"... :laugh:
> 
> Awesome group there! Are the Martell and TFujiwara both 240 length?



Yes


----------



## CB1968

schanop said:


> Awee, this your second yo shig kitaeji. Awesome, David. Glad to see you back in full swing and happy with carbon knives.



Thanks Chanop, I didn't actually get my hands on the first one, if you remember it went straight to Marko and was sold from there, the westerns seem to be getting more and more difficult to find so when the opportunity came up I grabbed it, no regrets in fact it's probably one of the nicest knives I've seen.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

CB1968 said:


> Few knives that have arrived recently.
> Martell
> DT
> FT Denka
> Kochi
> Van Zanten
> Kato Kikuryu
> Terrible photos but not bad knives



I think I'm the original owner of that kikuryu, it's circled the globe a few times now lol. That's one unicorn I really had seller's remorse over, but fortunately I was able to get a 240 Kato Damascus gyuto earlier this week from the JNS email :knife: :viking:


----------



## CB1968

aboynamedsuita said:


> I think I'm the original owner of that kikuryu, it's circled the globe a few times now lol. That's one unicorn I really had seller's remorse over, but fortunately I was able to get a 240 Kato Damascus gyuto earlier this week from the JNS email :knife: :viking:



Yes Tanner I believe this was yours, you should have a nice Burke in your rack as a not bad replacement....


----------



## zoze

CB1968 said:


> Yes Tanner I believe this was yours, you should have a nice Burke in your rack as a not bad replacement....


There was another intermediate owner, who got the replacement-Burke.


----------



## CB1968

zoze said:


> There was another intermediate owner, who got the replacement-Burke.



Wow, it certainly has travelled!!


----------



## bkultra

Japan - Denmark - Canada - USA - Germany - Australia


----------



## Blen

Wantanabe pro Santoku 165mm in the mail yesterday


----------



## aboynamedsuita

zoze said:


> There was another intermediate owner, who got the replacement-Burke.





bkultra said:


> Japan - Denmark - Canada - USA - Germany - Australia



Yep that's right, Here it is when I had it




I got it April 2016 by being lightning fast with the JNS email.


----------



## TheCaptain

Blen said:


> Wantanabe pro Santoku 165mm in the mail yesterday



You chose wisely. Let us know what you think of it!


----------



## Blen

TheCaptain said:


> You chose wisely. Let us know what you think of it!


Sorry for the typo, talking about Watanabe Sin ofcourse. 
First use today, very light knife, the way I like them. Extremely sharp out of the box, nice precision cutting, perfect lenght.
More feedback will come after more use...


----------



## Chef_

My newest additions

300mm Masamoto KS
240 Miyabi birchwood
240 Goko Damuscus- traded with user Pensacola Tiger for my 210 Tanaka Ginsan.


----------



## bkultra

Considering Masamoto run long, what's the actual edge length on the bad boy?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@Blen do the kasumi and the kurouchi parts look that perfect in real life?


----------



## Chef_

bkultra said:


> Considering Masamoto run long, what's the actual edge length on the bad boy?



Im not exactly sure but its a beast of a knife. It dwarfs my 270 ginga by comparison


----------



## panda

What are you going to use it on? 300mm gyuto..


----------



## nepastovus

Everything! I tend to reach for bigger knives all the time, long slicing motions gets food cut up more nicely and you can use it like for a whole 2 onions if you need them sliced at the same time. Bunches of herbs. . . Really can be a time saver providing skills are there


----------



## Blen

@LifeByA1000Cuts: yes they do!
And the D-shaped handle fits perfect in my hand, nice and safe feeling.


----------



## daveb

Ntxt


----------



## Chef_

panda said:


> What are you going to use it on? 300mm gyuto..



same thing i would use a 240 for. i prefer longer blades,gives you more runway.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

daveb said:


> Ntxt



Daveb - Oh so pretty / Is this the 1st spotting of a DT 225mm ITK? 

Please say yes ...

TjA


----------



## daveb

Uhmmmm, 240.

I feel your pain.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@Blen Almost a finish type on its own by the looks of it - kurouchi that ISN'T a variant of brut de forge anymore ...


----------



## MontezumaBoy

daveb said:


> Uhmmmm, 240.
> 
> I feel your pain.



Damn, damn, damn, damn, damn .... did I say DAMN?!


----------



## DevinT

daveb said:


> Ntxt



Lookin good!

Hoss


----------



## daveb

As they said to the Beatles, it has passed the audition. Filled two 22 qt cambros with sweet taters and then did the tomatoes. It was looking for more.


----------



## XooMG

Wish I had the patience necessary to get a knife like that.


----------



## spoiledbroth

at first I thought kielbasa


----------



## Blen

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @Blen Almost a finish type on its own by the looks of it - kurouchi that ISN'T a variant of brut de forge anymore ...


Correct! :goodpost:


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Very nice Daveb - when you get the chance was wondering what the height is? Thx looks like you got a beauty!


----------



## Barmoley

It is remarkably how similar these are as far as profile is concerned. The picture actually makes it look more different than what they look like to me in real life.


----------



## Chef_

Barmoley said:


> It is remarkably how similar these are as far as profile is concerned. The picture actually makes it look more different than what they look like to me in real life.



very nice, what maker is that??


----------



## Barmoley

Top one is Gengetsu SS, bottom one is Itinomonn SS.


----------



## Eloh

Any guesses? Both Yoshikane maybe?


----------



## spoiledbroth

I gotta say they couldnt look any more different in that pic lol.


----------



## fujiyama

daveb said:


> As they said to the Beatles, it has passed the audition. Filled two 22 qt cambros with sweet taters and then did the tomatoes. It was looking for more.


It took until now for me to finally see the sex appeal in this gyuto. The profile of yours looks on point! Very nice.


----------



## Barmoley

spoiledbroth said:


> I gotta say they couldnt look any more different in that pic lol.



I think it is the angle, since one is D handle and one octagonal, they lay on the board at different angles. The blade profiles are actually very similar in reality. The grinds seem different to me. Gengetsu seems to be S-grind like, Itinomonn is more convex. All of it is without actual measurements so take it with a grain of salt. Just goes to show you that pictures and reality don't always agree...


----------



## foody518

My recently arrived Gengetsu resolves to the earliest(furthest up the blade) flat spot of any of my knives thus far. Which includes an Itinomonn Kasumi, though the comparison isn't totally even - the Itinomonn is a 270mm


----------



## stollio

I'm sure there will be a lot of these, but I am so happy with it I had to share: Gengetsu SS w2 240. 










It destroyed my test onion


----------



## MiddleSharp

My first purchase thanks to help from you all 

Tanaka 240 Ginsan Nishiji Gyuto


----------



## Badgertooth

MiddleSharp said:


> My first purchase thanks to help from you all
> 
> Tanaka 240 Ginsan Nishiji Gyuto



Yaaaasss. Great knife


----------



## Nemo

Nice, MS


----------



## valgard

Just fresh off the mailman. Crappy cellphone pic.


----------



## mc2442

That Tanaka is a beauty!


----------



## skewed

valgard said:


> Just fresh off the mailman. Crappy cellphone pic.
> View attachment 34320



Curious to hear your thoughts after a few days on the job putting it to the real test. I really like mine but my Toyama commands the most board time.


----------



## valgard

I'll probably post my thoughts after a few days of use in the Munetoshi Gyutos thread. My first thoughts: I like the rustic look, feels right in hand, way lighter and nimbler than I anticipated. My wife's first comment: It looks dirty...


----------



## JaVa

MiddleSharp said:


> My first purchase thanks to help from you all
> 
> Tanaka 240 Ginsan Nishiji Gyuto



That Tanaka looks sooo nice! 

His stepped up his grinds like James wanted. That wide bevel grind goes crazy high and the Core steel is also generously exposed, both of which means it's super thin behind the edge. With the about 200g weight (you posted to the Tanaka Ginsan Nashiji thread) means it's got some spine and it'll be a powerful cutter as well. Good for you!!!

The heel looks suprisingly high, which I like too.
Man, there's just too much good stuff available right now. :dazed:


----------



## milkbaby

stollio said:


> I'm sure there will be a lot of these, but I am so happy with it I had to share: Gengetsu SS w2 240.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It destroyed my test onion



After seeing your pics, I kinda really want one now...


----------



## stollio

milkbaby said:


> After seeing your pics, I kinda really want one now...



Thanks? Sorry? 

I did just sit and stare at it for a while last night. Is that weird?


----------



## JaVa

stollio said:


> Thanks? Sorry?
> 
> I did just sit and stare at it for a while last night. Is that weird?



Perfectly normal. 
It would be weird if you didn't. :wink:


----------



## DevinT

But it is dangerous when you get it out of the box at the post office and drive home with it in your left hand. 

Hoss


----------



## stollio

DevinT said:


> But it is dangerous when you get it out of the box at the post office and drive home with it in your left hand.
> 
> Hoss



You were almost responsible for a coffee soaked monitor with that comment. Thanks Hoss


----------



## KeithA

Stollio, you got some skills with the camera. The way you captured the blade and grain of the handle makes it look better than mine does in real life.:thumbsup:


----------



## stollio

KeithA said:


> Stollio, you got some skills with the camera. The way you captured the blade and grain of the handle makes it look better than mine does in real life.:thumbsup:


Thanks! Just my iPhone 7, but I tried to take it in decent lighting


----------



## spoiledbroth

wow that tanaka looks thin. anybody noticed edge deformation yet? I found those knives to be amazing but incredibly pliable, I think I suspect the hagane doesn't extend all the way to the spine but that's really conjecture.


----------



## Sleep

Been binging on western handled carbons lately. Got these three last week. I bought the Masahiro to give to my brother but I can't stop using it. Toyama arrived Monday


----------



## chiffonodd

Alright ya'll I've been in lurker stealth mode for a minute, but ::somebody's:: restock notice sent me right back into the KKF game. Yup I've jumped on the Gengetsu train, been waiting years for this baby. Stollio took a much better profile shot than I managed on my cell phone, so I won't even post mine, but I did try to nab a choil shot and one that might show some aspect of the distal taper along the spine. 











Anyway this is an Semistainless 240. First impressions: the knife has a hybrid, best-of-both-worlds feel, with a robust spine and confident stiffness, combined with surprising lightness and the blade tapers very thin both behind the edge and toward the tip. The handle is a well-textured example of burnt chestnut. F&F on the handle is excellent. The knife is also finished well and evenly, no sharp spots on the neck/spine or weird grind anomalies that i can spot. The choil is eased. The spine is not obviously eased but it does not feel sharp. There is a pleasing contrast and cladding line where the core steel is exposed--I look forward to that contrast enhancing as the semi-stainless core gradually patinas. Flat spot is long and well adapted to push cutting. 

Further impressions will have to wait until I get to put it to the test tonight, but just from inspecting it in hand . . . man oh man. :bliss:


----------



## spoiledbroth

Sleep said:


> Been binging on western handled carbons lately. Got these three last week. I bought the Masahiro to give to my brother but I can't stop using it. Toyama arrived Monday



The profile on that Masahiro is just right. Is that the VC?


----------



## labor of love

spoiledbroth said:


> The profile on that Masahiro is just right. Is that the VC?



+1


----------



## Sleep

Yeah it's the VC. I really want to try the 270mm.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Bumped into the postman as I was leaving the house this morning, and he had a package for me.
It was really, really well packed !





Opening it up I found this:






Enough of my crappy pictures, here are some pictures that Cris emailed me:





















260 W2 Honyaki.
Handle is dyed maple and dyed mammoth tooth.


----------



## s0real

kevpenbanc said:


> Bumped into the postman as I was leaving the house this morning, and he had a package for me.
> It was really, really well packed !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening it up I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of my crappy pictures, here are some pictures that Cris emailed me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 260 W2 Honyaki.
> Handle is dyed maple and dyed mammoth tooth.



WoW just WoW!!


----------



## Nemo

Looks beautiful Kev.

Is it W2 tool steel or white 2?


----------



## kevpenbanc

I do believe that it's the tool steel variety Phil.



Nemo said:


> Looks beautiful Kev.
> 
> Is it W2 tool steel or white 2?


----------



## TheCaptain

I don't normally go for dyed wood but oh man has this made a convert out of me! Stunning!!!


----------



## KeithA

And the winner for handle of the year award is.....

Dang, that's a beaut.


----------



## alterwisser

kevpenbanc said:


> I do believe that it's the tool steel variety Phil.



Has to be. White #2 doesn't get you those Hamons, I'm almost certain while W2 is known for getting you great hamons ...


----------



## fatboylim

JaVa said:


> That Tanaka looks sooo nice!
> 
> His stepped up his grinds like James wanted. That wide bevel grind goes crazy high and the Core steel is also generously exposed, both of which means it's super thin behind the edge. With the about 200g weight (you posted to the Tanaka Ginsan Nashiji thread) means it's got some spine and it'll be a powerful cutter as well. Good for you!!!
> 
> The heel looks suprisingly high, which I like too.
> Man, there's just too much good stuff available right now. :dazed:



I keep telling my brother to get one... but he is tossing a coin for stainless clad carbon. I think he will miss out on this one!


----------



## chinacats

alterwisser said:


> Has to be. White #2 doesn't get you those Hamons, I'm almost certain while W2 is known for getting you great hamons ...



Are you sure about that? I always thought the hamon was much more clear on white 2 than blue 2...not sure about w2...


----------



## JaVa

fatboylim said:


> I keep telling my brother to get one... but he is tossing a coin for stainless clad carbon. I think he will miss out on this one!



Who needs a carbon knife when there's Tanakas ginsans available??? :dontknow:
...well, sure most guys here, but you know what I mean?


----------



## luther

chinacats said:


> Are you sure about that? I always thought the hamon was much more clear on white 2 than blue 2...not sure about w2...



Chris definitely uses W2 for his Honyaki.
These are exceptional knives - welcome to the club kevpenbanc.


----------



## Nemo

My only honyaki so far (a Tansu) is in W2 tool steel and has a striking hamon


----------



## chefcomesback

alterwisser said:


> Has to be. White #2 doesn't get you those Hamons, I'm almost certain while W2 is known for getting you great hamons ...



Any low alloy steel with manganese content will get you hamons , hitachi white 2 and AISI W2 will get great hamons , hitachi White is difficult to source for reasonable price that's why many non Japanese makers including myself use W2 . Blue steel gets hamons but usually little less action than white or W2


----------



## malexthekid

chefcomesback said:


> Any low alloy steel with manganese content will get you hamons , hitachi white 2 and AISI W2 will get great hamons , hitachi White is difficult to source for reasonable price that's why many non Japanese makers including myself use W2 . Blue steel gets hamons but usually little less action than white or W2



You say less action... I say subtle and elegant


----------



## evilgawd

Just received my late xmas gift ... and its freezing rain so will have to wait before trying these out


----------



## alterwisser

chefcomesback said:


> Any low alloy steel with manganese content will get you hamons , hitachi white 2 and AISI W2 will get great hamons , hitachi White is difficult to source for reasonable price that's why many non Japanese makers including myself use W2 . Blue steel gets hamons but usually little less action than white or W2



And here I look like a fool making bold statements LOL....

I probably should've stated that I read somewhere that W2 is known for great hamons... and yes, most Western makers I know of use W2 for that. Chris, Ian Rogers (the K tip wild hamon Gyuto I have from him is W2), Fowler, Oatley ....


----------



## gaijin

And the danish sale made me a little bit... poorer in cash, richer in steel Munetoshi 165mm petty and 240mm Gyuto.


----------



## swarth




----------



## schanop

After a few years of having seen this Yoshikane SLD black damascus, I caved in to lastest Maksim's sale.

To me this knife comes in a very good package, very good balance for overall usage. It is not thin lazer type, but it is not a big knife either. The sample I have comes at 245mm long, 48mm tall at the heel, 170g overall weight. Spine thickness at the handle is about 3.5mm and has a very nice distal taper towards the tip.

Grind is wide bevel type with small amount of convexity through out the whole bevel. It comes with tiny edge at higher angle which cuts well OOTB. Not sure whether it was done at the factory or Maksim's shop.

Very please with this one, I am.


----------



## JaVa

schanop said:


> After a few years of having seen this Yoshikane SLD black damascus, I caved in to lastest Maksim's sale.
> 
> To me this knife comes in a very good package, very good balance for overall usage. It is not thin lazer type, but it is not a big knife either. The sample I have comes at 245mm long, 48mm tall at the heel, 170g overall weight. Spine thickness at the handle is about 3.5mm and has a very nice distal taper towards the tip.
> 
> Grind is wide bevel type with small amount of convexity through out the whole bevel. It comes with tiny edge at higher angle which cuts well OOTB. Not sure whether it was done at the factory or Maksim's shop.
> 
> Very please with this one, I am.



Looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## spoiledbroth

I normally detest Damascus but something about that yoshikane really gets me going


----------



## Krassi

Hiho!

A new Watanabe 180mm Stainless Clad Kurouchi Tall Sujihiki. (Blade only and lots of stones)

More pictures here:
http://imgur.com/a/YEoz4


----------



## Badgertooth

swarth said:


>



Denka love!! Nice pickup. Let us know how it cuts


----------



## Ruso

Just got Itinomonn Stainless 210mm


----------



## ynot1985

how does this compare to your Heiji KU damascus?



schanop said:


> After a few years of having seen this Yoshikane SLD black damascus, I caved in to lastest Maksim's sale.
> 
> To me this knife comes in a very good package, very good balance for overall usage. It is not thin lazer type, but it is not a big knife either. The sample I have comes at 245mm long, 48mm tall at the heel, 170g overall weight. Spine thickness at the handle is about 3.5mm and has a very nice distal taper towards the tip.
> 
> Grind is wide bevel type with small amount of convexity through out the whole bevel. It comes with tiny edge at higher angle which cuts well OOTB. Not sure whether it was done at the factory or Maksim's shop.
> 
> Very please with this one, I am.


----------



## swarth




----------



## tienowen

After 3 weeks of making, and 3-day ship to Hawaii my knife already come. Yanagi Kiritsuke with custom ebony handles 300mm Ginsanko steel and Moribashi 150mm. Here some picture to share


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

&#477;&#670;&#7433;l s&#387;u&#7433;&#613;&#647; &#647;sod no&#654; &#477;&#633;o&#607;&#477;q &#670;u&#7433;&#613;&#9524; "&#477;&#387;&#592;&#670;&#596;&#592;d uo &#477;nl&#592;&#652; u&#477; &#670;&#987;&#729;&#12581; &#647;nd &#654;luo &#654;&#477;&#613;&#9524; " &#623;n&#633;o&#607; &#596;&#7433;lqnd &#592; u&#7433; &#647;&#592;&#623;&#633;o&#607; &#477;lq&#592;p&#592;&#477;&#633; &#477;u&#7433;&#613;&#596;&#592;&#623; u&#7433;


----------



## add

swarth said:


>



Sweet!

Might want to take it to the stones before use though...


----------



## schanop

ynot1985 said:


> how does this compare to your Heiji KU damascus?



Grind is quite a big different. Yoshikane has a wider bevel, Heiji is shorter, typical Heiji's grind. Damascus treatment on Yoshikane is more loud, Heiji is subtle with gold-like colour in KU area. Heiji is a custom, long and tall Santoku. I like them both, tee hee.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

swarth said:


>



Is that a Kato black box?

I had one arrive today as well 




240 Damascus gyuto


----------



## Omega

Mmmm damn.. That damascus Kato is one gorgeous knife


----------



## inzite

aboynamedsuita said:


> Is that a Kato black box?
> 
> I had one arrive today as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240 Damascus gyuto



o la la !  beauty!


----------



## trilby

www.instagram.com/trilbyrouxt

Looking for some help to identify a 150mm blade I picked up last weekend at "traders village" here in Houston Texas.

Houston has several different Asian ethnicities represented. It isn't rare to come across some interesting blade's at flea markets, and occasionaly thrift stores. Thrift stores are the best place for dog toys and black work slacks lol. Im pretty happy with it for what I paid so like I said I am considering giving it a touchup. 

I am considering re handling it and would like to have an idea what its worth first. Is that weird? I wanna re handle something that I'm actually gonna use often and appreciate it daily. 

Thank ya'll for checking this out about the help ahead of time!!

Chef Nik


----------



## Vancouverguy

TFujiwara Yanagi size comparison to my 215mm Shig .. currently waiting on a handle, + a Kato Workhorse Nakiri bought from B/S/T recently, Just did a sharpening session.


----------



## Badgertooth

I don't think that Fujiwara yanagiba got enough love the first time you posted. Trio of favourite makers right there.


----------



## milkbaby

Wow, totally dig the looks and grind of the Yoshikane SLD! How's it performing? 

TFujiwara Denka, Kato damascus are beautiful...


----------



## TimoNieminen

Newest are the two on the left:





I decided I wanted a reasonably good hard-edged, but still reasonably cheap, stainless Chinese knife. So I bought two. Stainless-clad VG10, supposed to be HRC61 +/- 1. The big one is 390g, and the smaller one is 260g. (The small one on the right is 137g.)

From Taiwan, branded RiteNife. I bought the small one on the right about a year and a half ago, and liked it, so had confidence in the quality of the line. Sharpened and tried the big one - so far, so good.

I need to get better light and take better pictures  (1cm squares on the background)


----------



## hambone.johnson

TimoNieminen said:


> Newest are the two on the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided I wanted a reasonably good hard-edged, but still reasonably cheap, stainless Chinese knife. So I bought two. Stainless-clad VG10, supposed to be HRC61 +/- 1. The big one is 390g, and the smaller one is 260g. (The small one on the right is 137g.)
> 
> From Taiwan, branded RiteNife. I bought the small one on the right about a year and a half ago, and liked it, so had confidence in the quality of the line. Sharpened and tried the big one - so far, so good.
> 
> I need to get better light and take better pictures  (1cm squares on the background)



I have the middle one. A cook of mine is from Taiwan and when he took vacation I asked him to bring me home a cleaver. That's the one he bought me. I like it for my home cleaver it's small enough to be really quick with home prep and I'm cleaver preferenced anyway so it's a nice compromise. I want to spend a day really thinning it though as it seems to have picked up some shoulders relatively quick. Still very hard as you mentioned and will get very sharp and stay that way.


----------



## XooMG

Once you thin them a bit, they should really shine, assuming the edge holds up.


----------



## berko

ive had one of these as well. good value! handle is crap tho.


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

Xerxes 21er San Mai (Puddeleisen and sc125) Gyuto UserFriendly (between Laser and Workhorse) with copper and rokkaku-hanmaru moor oak grip.


----------



## dwalker

My Christmas present arrived today


----------



## dwalker

Pic disappeared. Take two.


----------



## Artichoke

Gesshin Heiji 210mm semi-stainless wa-gyuto and Gesshin Uraku 270mm stainless wa-sujihiki.


----------



## Badgertooth

dwalker said:


> Pic disappeared. Take two.
> 
> View attachment 34390



Is that a monster Suita and suji from Watanabe


----------



## bkultra

Artichoke said:


> Gesshin Heiji 210mm semi-stainless wa-gyuto and Gesshin Uraku 270mm stainless wa-sujihiki.



Did you refinish the Heiji or buy it from someone that did? It looks very non rustic and cleaned up, I should get around to cleaning mine up.


----------



## Artichoke

bkultra said:


> Did you refinish the Heiji or buy it from someone that did? It looks very non rustic and cleaned up, I should get around to cleaning mine up.



Purchased new from Jon. That's how it arrived.


----------



## bkultra

He must be upping his F&F. I don't see nearly the amount of scratches from grinding I normally expect from Heiji. Looks good


----------



## Sillywizard

TimoNieminen said:


> Newest are the two on the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided I wanted a reasonably good hard-edged, but still reasonably cheap, stainless Chinese knife. So I bought two. Stainless-clad VG10, supposed to be HRC61 +/- 1. The big one is 390g, and the smaller one is 260g. (The small one on the right is 137g.)
> 
> From Taiwan, branded RiteNife. I bought the small one on the right about a year and a half ago, and liked it, so had confidence in the quality of the line. Sharpened and tried the big one - so far, so good.
> 
> I need to get better light and take better pictures  (1cm squares on the background)


I have the very same version as your large cleaver on the left, except with stainless clad AUS10 core steel. It weighs in at 345 grams and the blade is 230 mm X 98 mm. It is billed as being a "medium" cleaver, meaning that it can be used even on frozen foods (but no bones) which makes it a bit more forgiving in how it may be used.
I agree, I would prefer it a bit thinner behind the edge, but then that would defeat it's "medium" functionality; but on the other hand, I only use it on boneless meats and fresh produce.

Is your smaller slicer thinner than your larger one?

XooMG, I have come to understand that you are in Taiwan, what do you know about RiteNife? Which ones are their best slicers?

Thanks in advance!
/Sillywizard


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Is there a common name for that teardrop shaped knife, and what is it actually intended for?


----------



## foody518

Sillywizard said:


> I have the very same version as your large cleaver on the left, except with stainless clad AUS10 core steel. It weighs in at 345 grams and the blade is 230 mm X 98 mm. It is billed as being a "medium" cleaver, meaning that it can be used even on frozen foods (but no bones) which makes it a bit more forgiving in how it may be used.
> I agree, I would prefer it a bit thinner behind the edge, but then that would defeat it's "medium" functionality; but on the other hand, I only use it on boneless meats and fresh produce.
> 
> Is your smaller slicer thinner than your larger one?
> 
> XooMG, I have come to understand that you are in Taiwan, what do you know about RiteNife? Which ones are their best slicers?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> /Sillywizard



Wow, 345grams? Seems like for those dimensions IMO.


----------



## dwalker

Badgertooth said:


> Is that a monster Suita and suji from Watanabe



Yes it is. Touched up a T-F gyuto on it very quickly. I think I'm gonna like it. Probably the most beautiful stone I've ever seen.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Very cool! Thx for posting - any chance for a coil photo?



BeepBeepImAJeep said:


> Xerxes 21er San Mai (Puddeleisen and sc125) Gyuto UserFriendly (between Laser and Workhorse) with copper and rokkaku-hanmaru moor oak grip.


----------



## foody518

Was another one of the bunch to jump on the Gengetsu restock recently - got a 240mm stainless clad semi-stainless. I thought I'd do a big brother/little brother theme for pictures because of how visually similar it is to my Itinomonn Kasumi V2 270mm


@Java, choil shots, if that helps. I will say that I'm not sure the choil shot helps to give the right impression with the Gengetsu. I have just been going by pinching the blade from spine to edge (and along the length of the blade) to understand the grind. I'm inclined to say they share similarities, though the Gengetsu is a narrower blade, feels and acts a bit thinner overall, has a crazy thin tip (also, lots of core steel is shown there), and has a much more pronounced long flat spot.


(higher res photo, dunno why the attachment is no good https://drive.google.com/open?id=1FE3kGBurMscpPONH91JLuW_iYQ9o3PRcjg )


----------



## TimoNieminen

A better photo:







XooMG said:


> Once you thin them a bit, they should really shine, assuming the edge holds up.



So far, so good. Sharpened the smaller one this morning, and used it for breakfast (slicing pork belly).



Sillywizard said:


> I have the very same version as your large cleaver on the left, except with stainless clad AUS10 core steel. It weighs in at 345 grams and the blade is 230 mm X 98 mm. It is billed as being a "medium" cleaver, meaning that it can be used even on frozen foods (but no bones) which makes it a bit more forgiving in how it may be used.
> I agree, I would prefer it a bit thinner behind the edge, but then that would defeat it's "medium" functionality; but on the other hand, I only use it on boneless meats and fresh produce.
> 
> Is your smaller slicer thinner than your larger one?



These are the same thickness on the spine, both 1.7mm on the spine, mid-blade. The smaller one is thinner behind the edge, 0.7mm thick 1cm behind the edge vs 1mm thick for the big one.

There's a medium cleaver in the range, 3mm thick, but I have more use for slicers.



LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Is there a common name for that teardrop shaped knife, and what is it actually intended for?



I don't know what it's called. It was advertised as a "meat-slicing knife". Here's a photo of it with a couple of Chinese butcher knives (these are thin-bladed meat slicers, both Double Tiger and Globe, from Hong Kong):


----------



## XooMG

Sillywizard said:


> XooMG, I have come to understand that you are in Taiwan, what do you know about RiteNife? Which ones are their best slicers?


I only have seen a few of their products and think they are mostly a brand for various OEMs. Their website has several lines that I have not seen and some I've seen are not on the website. I don't buy them generally because I like carbon core knives from a different company.



LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Is there a common name for that teardrop shaped knife, and what is it actually intended for?


I am pretty unqualified in this space, but there are many knives with that shape. Some are referred to as meat knives, and there are a few local varieties that I've seen described like the Chiayi-style &#22025;&#32681;&#32905;&#20992; and Pingtung-style &#23631;&#26481;&#32905;&#20992;; there are varieties called fish knives &#39770;&#20992; or &#27578;&#39770;&#20992; as well. I do not know the specific design or dimensional differences between them, sorry.


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

MontezumaBoy said:


> Very cool! Thx for posting - any chance for a coil photo?



I try  And also a few details...


----------



## Sillywizard

TimoNieminen said:


> A better photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good. Sharpened the smaller one this morning, and used it for breakfast (slicing pork belly).
> 
> 
> 
> These are the same thickness on the spine, both 1.7mm on the spine, mid-blade. The smaller one is thinner behind the edge, 0.7mm thick 1cm behind the edge vs 1mm thick for the big one.
> 
> There's a medium cleaver in the range, 3mm thick, but I have more use for slicers.


Ok, thanks!
The thickness on mine is 1.9 mm at the spine, and 1 mm thick one centimeter behind the edge.


----------



## psr740

BeepBeepImAJeep said:


> I try  And also a few details...


Beautiful knife and pictures!


----------



## Sharpchef

@BeepBeepiamajeep: I love that Xerxes! As i got 9 of them there is something different.....

Just in comparison even the Kato 270 Workhorse looks and feels like some kind of toy.......

Thank you very much @WillC:
















Greets Sebastian.......


----------



## XooMG

Er nevermind. Mispost.


----------



## preizzo

Put the xerxes on my wish list!! &#128525; &#128525;


----------



## alterwisser

preizzo said:


> Put the xerxes on my wish list!! [emoji7] [emoji7]



What took you so long????


----------



## Vic Cardenas

Love that handle on the Xerxes.


----------



## preizzo

What took you so long&#65532;?
Money problems and to many other knives to buy before it... &#128522; &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## roseawebs

Mr.Magnus said:


> Would like to see everyone's latest knife buy to the knife collection and also why did you get it whats good about it.
> 
> I got myself my first laser wa gyuto from M.R stil waiting for it thou.
> Its 270mm and is made of AEB-L steel witch i really like working with.
> The handle is a custom wa with maple and wenge wood.
> Wanted to try a laser so thats why i got it



Recently, I have bought a super cool pocket knife from Kershaw. I will upload lots of images very soon.


----------



## bkultra

roseawebs said:


> Recently, I have bought a super cool pocket knife from Kershaw. I will upload lots of images very soon.



Welcome to the forums


----------



## daddy yo yo

Has anyone bought a 240 Watanabe gyuto in the recent months (no older than 6 months) and can post pics of the profile, blade flat on the ground?


----------



## zoze

daddy yo yo said:


> Has anyone bought a 240 Watanabe gyuto in the recent months (no older than 6 months) and can post pics of the profile, blade flat on the ground?


I think zetieum has. Try to pm him.


----------



## daddy yo yo

zoze said:


> I think zetieum has. Try to pm him.



Thanks! You were absolutely right!


----------



## Krassi

Also bennyprofane has one! not older than a month. i only got a 180mm recently


----------



## zetieum

zoze said:


> I think zetieum has. Try to pm him.



We had a PM exchange with @dady_yo_yo . For those interested, here it is. Watanabe Guyto 240mm, purchase end of december 2016.


----------



## preizzo

That the one I want to order my self, but with an octagonal handle. Beautiful blade zetieum


----------



## dblnickels

Pushes all the buttons for me.
Clean lines and style.
Looks the business!



BeepBeepImAJeep said:


> Xerxes 21er San Mai (Puddeleisen and sc125) Gyuto UserFriendly (between Laser and Workhorse) with copper and rokkaku-hanmaru moor oak grip.


----------



## roseawebs

bkultra said:


> Welcome to the forums



Thank you.


----------



## Badgertooth

Kenichi Shiraki, tsuchime finished, Kurouchi, 270mm beast gyuto in Ginsanko


----------



## panda

where you get that from badger?


----------



## Badgertooth

Tsubaya in Kappabashi


----------



## foody518

Wow! Nice one Otto!


----------



## chiffonodd

Badgertooth said:


> Kenichi Shiraki, tsuchime finished, Kurouchi, 270mm beast gyuto in Ginsanko



Beast mode.


----------



## Badgertooth

Anybody with any reservations as to ginsanko should immediately shelve them. I opened up the edge on a Chosera 3k because it came with the classic Sakai bouncy factory edge. Then took it straight from there to the Maruoyama it is pictured on in the second photo. 

Sweet Christmas.


----------



## Ivang

Hi. Here's the latest. A poor man's tanaka.


----------



## toufas

Ivang said:


> Hi. Here's the latest. A poor man's tanaka.



Is that from rakuten? I was eyeing that again yesterday




zetieum said:


> We had a PM exchange with @dady_yo_yo . For those interested, here it is. Watanabe Guyto 240mm, purchase end of december 2016.



Is that the plastic ferrule/handle?


----------



## kevpenbanc

Nice Otto! 



Badgertooth said:


> Kenichi Shiraki, tsuchime finished, Kurouchi, 270mm beast gyuto in Ginsanko


----------



## khashy

Badgertooth said:


> Anybody with any reservations as to ginsanko should immediately shelve them. I opened up the edge on a Chosera 3k because it came with the classic Sakai bouncy factory edge. Then took it straight from there to the Maruoyama it is pictured on in the second photo.
> 
> Sweet Christmas.



First of all I am not a fan of hammer finishes but this looks very nice indeed.

How tall is it at the heel?


----------



## zetieum

toufas said:


> Is that the plastic ferrule/handle?



Nope, it is horn. But generally, I would say, the handle may be the only thing that is not fantastic about this knife.


----------



## nevin

Just got these pair of nice 210mm gyutos from Tsubaya yesterday:





Prototype gyuto using VG10 with damascus clad, Shiraki's signature on the blades:




(which I imagine is pretty rare? :scratchhead

Highly recommend to checkout Tsubaya's site (Just a happy customer)


----------



## Sharpchef

Heres a cool pic of my new Catcheside Beast.....







Greets Sebastian.


----------



## krx927

zetieum said:


> Nope, it is horn. But generally, I would say, the handle may be the only thing that is not fantastic about this knife.



he he, I agree. I was lucky to go for Octagonal Keyaki upgrade when ordering my 240 Wat. gyuto. But I must admit that I almost did not do it as it is very pricey.


----------



## daveb

Sharpchef said:


> Heres a cool pic of my new Catcheside Beast.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greets Sebastian.


----------



## fatboylim

Badgertooth said:


> Kenichi Shiraki, tsuchime finished, Kurouchi, 270mm beast gyuto in Ginsanko



Now that is something I want to try!


----------



## Badgertooth

nevin said:


> Just got these pair of nice 210mm gyutos from Tsubaya yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prototype gyuto using VG10 with damascus clad, Shiraki's signature on the blades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (which I imagine is pretty rare? :scratchhead
> 
> Highly recommend to checkout Tsubaya's site (Just a happy customer)



I think I pieced together that these are the only two in existence.


----------



## Ivang

toufas said:


> Is that from rakuten? I was eyeing that again yesterday
> It's from ebay, but I believe it's the same vendor you were looking at. Just seemed easier to go through the bay


----------



## luther

Today arrived





Dalman 360mm AEB-L Suji


----------



## gaijin

luther said:


> Today arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalman 360mm AEB-L Suji



Yowsa!


----------



## Godslayer

luther said:


> Today arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalman 360mm AEB-L Suji



That'll do


----------



## labor of love

Badger, where did you score that monster???


Badgertooth said:


> Kenichi Shiraki, tsuchime finished, Kurouchi, 270mm beast gyuto in Ginsanko


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> Badger, where did you score that monster???



here 



Badgertooth said:


> Tsubaya in Kappabashi


----------



## milkbaby

Badgertooth said:


> Kenichi Shiraki, tsuchime finished, Kurouchi, 270mm beast gyuto in Ginsanko



This knife looks insanely cool... :doublethumbsup:


----------



## labor of love

valgard said:


> here



I'm not sure what that means. Is that a store in a city?


----------



## tgfencer

Neat hammered kurouchi. What's the height at the heel? Shiraki's blades tend to be run shorter in that dimension.


----------



## valgard

Sorry, thought you had missed the post by Badger. Kappabashi if I understand correctly is a street in Tokyo full of kitchen related stores. I assume Tsubaya is a store there.



Badgertooth said:


> Tsubaya in Kappabashi





labor of love said:


> Badger, where did you score that monster???





labor of love said:


> I'm not sure what that means. Is that a store in a city?


----------



## Badgertooth

labor of love said:


> I'm not sure what that means. Is that a store in a city?



They have a website and are very responsive but I am not sure if I can link here.


----------



## psr740

milkbaby said:


> This knife looks insanely cool... :doublethumbsup:


That's a beautiful knife!


----------



## Badgertooth

tgfencer said:


> Neat hammered kurouchi. What's the height at the heel? Shiraki's blades tend to be run shorter in that dimension.



51mm 
248gr


----------



## panda

that's very similar to tanaka nashiji 270


----------



## nevin

Badgertooth said:


> I think I pieced together that these are the only two in existence.



That's what I heard too


----------



## brianh

Wakui 210mm gyuto.


----------



## Godslayer

brianh said:


> Wakui 210mm gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 34468
> View attachment 34469



Nice mirepoix. Nicer knife. Wakui is on my radar 100%


----------



## Badgertooth

brianh said:


> Wakui 210mm gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 34468
> View attachment 34469



Some of the best cutters out there. Enjoy


----------



## brianh

Thanks to you both! I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## labor of love

brianh said:


> Thanks to you both! I'm really enjoying it.



Is that what you replaced Toyama with?


----------



## brianh

labor of love said:


> Is that what you replaced Toyama with?



Yup. Had some $$ to spend and was all over the place with ideas. Stainless clad seemed decent compromise for wanting something stainless. Eventually I got tired of thinking about it and just bought the Wakui.


----------



## foody518

@brianh wow! Looks long compared to what i imagine for a 210mm


----------



## brianh

foody518 said:


> @brianh wow! Looks long compared to what i imagine for a 210mm



It's kinda the pic, but it is a bit on the longer side compared to my other 210s but just a bit.


----------



## panda

brian, that wakui looks freaking awesome! how do you like that handle? never heard of red ebony. i hate regular ebony ones. are these much lighter?

i was going to get tadatsuna for a stainless, but i really hate stainless so decided i'd compromise and get a stainless clad carbon. wakui will most likely be it. i'm hoping epicedge will sell me one with a d-handle instead of octo.


----------



## brianh

panda said:


> brian, that wakui looks freaking awesome! how do you like that handle? never heard of red ebony. i hate regular ebony ones. are these much lighter?
> 
> i was going to get tadatsuna for a stainless, but i really hate stainless so decided i'd compromise and get a stainless clad carbon. wakui will most likely be it. i'm hoping epicedge will sell me one with a d-handle instead of octo.



Got mine from Bernal. I really like the handle and I'm not so into D shapes. The point of the D is a little higher up which feels comfortable. The balance point is right at the pinch. Solid knife and I'm happy with everything about it.


----------



## nkbitsch

I was lucky to get hold of a Kato 210 gyuto last week. It's pretty awesome, and has a good OOTB experience.


----------



## lans8939

My newest Cris Anderson 190mm W2 honyaki with a eucalyptus and mammoth tooth handle and its brother 195mm stainless with bog oak and musk ox handle.

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums...757&1486238422507&1486238426067&1486238426283
http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums...757&1486238422507&1486238426067&1486238426283
http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums...757&1486238422507&1486238426067&1486238426283


----------



## Ruso

Bought a new paring-ish knife. VG10 from Seki city. About 3inch balde, nice and compact


----------



## Krassi

@lans8939 thats a beauty!


----------



## luther

@lans8939
A unique knife. :doublethumbsup:
How do you like the rounded handle compared to the original version?


----------



## lans8939

I like the angular look of the faceted version a little more but the rounded version is both more substantial and comfortable while using the knife.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Love that W2 190mm xh CJA! I remember debating going for it as it ticked nearly all of my boxes, but ended up deciding to wait for my turn


----------



## YLQDave

nkbitsch said:


> I was lucky to get hold of a Kato 210 gyuto last week. It's pretty awesome, and has a good OOTB experience.



Where did you find it?


----------



## preizzo

Last buy. This will be my beater knife for the next year.! &#128522; 
It s a Sakai ichimonji in white n2, Kurouchi finish, 240 mm gyuto. 
The knife actually it pretty good, nice work horse style with a thick spine, 230 gr. The handle was bigger then the I have on my Kato 240 so I changed with a spear one I had. The knife loosed 10 gr, but now the balance point it s perfect &#128076; &#128514;


----------



## nkbitsch

YLQDave said:


> Where did you find it?



I was exceptionally lucky to be checking my email at the same second that Maxim send the email with the new Katos and Shigs.

Now I just regret that I went for the 210 and not the 240 :laugh:


----------



## Badgertooth

preizzo said:


> Last buy. This will be my beater knife for the next year.! [emoji4]
> It s a Sakai ichimonji in white n2, Kurouchi finish, 240 mm gyuto.
> The knife actually it pretty good, nice work horse style with a thick spine, 230 gr. The handle was bigger then the I have on my Kato 240 so I changed with a spear one I had. The knife loosed 10 gr, but now the balance point it s perfect [emoji108] [emoji23]



How does it cut?


----------



## preizzo

Pretty good. I like it! Nice on all ingredients. Tonight I will prep at home a ragù so I will tell you some more about the knife tomorrow. &#128522;


----------



## DamageInc

nkbitsch said:


> Now I just regret that I went for the 210 and not the 240 :laugh:



Don't.


----------



## nkbitsch

DamageInc said:


> Don't.



I'm trying not to, but I find it a bit to short for rock-chopping, though it might be because I'm used to my 250 takeda, which is huge :doublethumbsup:


----------



## DamageInc

Rock chopping? Man, that's like using a Porsche as a Bobcat. The Kato 210 is _made_ for push/pull cutting.


----------



## preizzo

Well said @damagelnc
&#128521;


----------



## nkbitsch

DamageInc said:


> Rock chopping? Man, that's like using a Porsche as a Bobcat. The Kato 210 is _made_ for push/pull cutting.



After a bit of googling, I honestly completely agree. It's me not having my terms correct. I meant push/pull cutting. Read: "I find it a bit to short for *push/pull* cutting"


----------



## DamageInc

I was going to write a post about how that might be true for gigantic american white onions, but what on earth are you cutting here in Denmark where a 210 is too small for general use?


----------



## nkbitsch

There isnt really anything I can't cut with it, I just find that the part of the blade that I like to use is closer to my grip, than what I'm used to. Though I'm sure, that I just have to adjust to the shorter and more narrow blade.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Ruso said:


> Bought a new paring-ish knife. VG10 from Seki city. About 3inch balde, nice and compact


whoa are all the delicas made in seki-shi?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

nkbitsch said:


> I was exceptionally lucky to be checking my email at the same second that Maxim send the email with the new Katos and Shigs.
> 
> Now I just regret that I went for the 210 and not the 240 :laugh:



I've had both... I first got the 210 then the 240 a month or so later. I actually sold the 240 because I preferred the 210. Don't get me wrong the 240 is great, but I just found the 210 to be a better allrounder. I also have a 195 standard Kato and it is awesome too.


----------



## fatboylim

nkbitsch said:


> I was exceptionally lucky to be checking my email at the same second that Maxim send the email with the new Katos and Shigs.
> 
> Now I just regret that I went for the 210 and not the 240 :laugh:



Worth replacing for a 240 if it is too small.... no shortage of buyers here too!


----------



## Evilsports

Received my first ever Japanese knife today from Mr Broida. I can finally contribute to this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## khashy

Evilsports said:


> Received my first ever Japanese knife today from Mr Broida. I can finally contribute to this thread. :thumbsup:



That tip, so sexy


----------



## YLQDave

fatboylim said:


> Worth replacing for a 240 if it is too small.... no shortage of buyers here too!



Ditto!!


----------



## YLQDave

Evilsports said:


> Received my first ever Japanese knife today from Mr Broida. I can finally contribute to this thread. :thumbsup:



Nice looking piece!
Let me know how it works out for you. I have been looking recently and those have come up a time or two.


----------



## valgard

YLQDave said:


> Nice looking piece!
> Let me know how it works out for you. I have been looking recently and *those have come up a time or two*.


 
:rofl2:


----------



## Evilsports

YLQDave said:


> Nice looking piece!
> Let me know how it works out for you. I have been looking recently and those have come up a time or two.



I just finished putting it through the paces, but honestly my opinion shouldn't carry much weight as I only have a German knife frame of reference for comparison.

That said, my father and I were slicing and chopping and both somewhat awestruck by the performance. (Refer to previous paragraph). What jumped out at me was the tactile nuances of the knife. I've never used a knive that has spoken so loud to me before, while cutting. I sliced some oranges and I could almost feel every tiny bubble of orange juice popping under the blade, it really was a treat.

Again, my knife repertoire prior to this one consisted of Henkels and San Moritz's. This knife is in an entirely different league. I'm actually glad that I wasn't able to find the laser knife I was looking for. Anything thinner than this would have likely been a bit intimidating for me, in that the transition to such a thin blade would have had me pretty tentative. 

The lightness of the knife is unusual for me also. It seems very organic though in that I feel a lot less like I'm wielding a tool and more like a natural extension to my arm.

Sorry for the starstruck review, I really wish I could compare it to something closely relevant but I just don't have that experience yet.

Kevin.


----------



## foody518

@Evilsports holy smokes what a jump. Enjoy the heck outta the thing. FWIW I think it's the 2nd lightest of my knives of same length, right after my lasery knife


----------



## Lazarus

Went a little ham since Christmas time...


----------



## labor of love

Lazarus said:


> Went a little ham since Christmas time...
> View attachment 34509



Good lord! Is that a munetoshi between gengetsus?


----------



## YG420

Lazarus said:


> Went a little ham since Christmas time...
> View attachment 34509



That bloodroots tho!


----------



## Lazarus

labor of love said:


> Good lord! Is that a munetoshi between gengetsus?



yerp


----------



## panda

gengetsu comes with such nice handles.


----------



## YG420

panda said:


> gengetsu comes with such nice handles.



They sure do


----------



## Barmoley

Lazarus said:


> Went a little ham since Christmas time...
> View attachment 34509



Thank you for this. I started thinking I went a little nuts with all the purchases, but now I see that I am ok. Very cool choices.


----------



## Badgertooth

Sweet Christmas. What are the two knives below the bottom Gengetsu?


----------



## Oh_Toro

Lazarus said:


> Went a little ham since Christmas time...
> PIC ATTACHED



What's the yanagi above the Shig?


----------



## Lazarus

Badgertooth said:


> Sweet Christmas. What are the two knives below the bottom Gengetsu?



Ginrei 240 and Bloodroot 270



Oh_Toro said:


> What's the yanagi above the Shig?



Toyama Fuguhiki, I was curious and wanted to try one.


----------



## foody518

Lazarus said:


> Went a little ham since Christmas time...
> View attachment 34509



Lordy


----------



## frog13

My wife got into my wish list and got me an early Valentine's Day gift. I think I'll keep her.

Carter
6.5 sun International Pro Series Freestyle Funayuki










Takamura
Migaki R2 Gyuto 210mm






New kids on the block - pun intended :biggrin:


----------



## daveb

Does she have a sister?


----------



## frog13

daveb said:


> Does she have a sister?



:rofl2:


----------



## TheCaptain

Does she have a brother? (Just kidding!)


----------



## sergeysus

I chipped one of my gyuto slicing crusty bread and decided to get a dedicated bread knife a Mercer 10'' just south of $20....







Also, a non-kithcen knife purchase a Humphrey dog paw


----------



## Jovidah

X30Cr13? Surprised they even dare to print it on there...  At least it won't chip!


----------



## Jovidah

frog13 said:


> My wife got into my wish list and got me an early Valentine's Day gift. I think I'll keep her.


Keep the wife or the knives?

If you ever get tired of the wife... put her on B/S/T please.


----------



## frog13

Jovidah said:


> Keep the wife or the knives?
> 
> If you ever get tired of the wife... put her on B/S/T please.



:rofl2:


----------



## kevpenbanc

frog13 said:


> My wife got into my wish list and got me an early Valentine's Day gift. I think I'll keep her.
> 
> Carter
> 6.5 sun International Pro Series Freestyle Funayuki



That's love &#10084;

&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Jovidah

kevpenbanc said:


> That's love &#10084;
> 
> &#128077;&#128077;



Or hoping you won't commission a DNA test on 'your' son.


----------



## JaVa

It has landed, the Wat pro SS clad 180 KU. Actually it arrived two days a go. After two average work days it needs a tune up and the core steel has already developed some patina. Let's see how it performs again after some time on the stones?


----------



## s0real

Some new arrivals from fellow members. Finally have a chance to try a Watanabe and i have to say it's my favourite among all three.


----------



## nkbitsch

s0real said:


> Some new arrivals from fellow members. Finally have a chance to try a Watanabe and i have to say it's my favourite among all three.



Wow! All three looks stunning!


----------



## KeithA

A while back, I went to Carters site and fell in love with that particular knife. Very close to purchasing it. Just pulled in to the colors and contrasts of the handle. Just beautiful.




frog13 said:


> My wife got into my wish list and got me an early Valentine's Day gift. I think I'll keep her.
> 
> Carter
> 6.5 sun International Pro Series Freestyle Funayuki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takamura
> Migaki R2 Gyuto 210mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New kids on the block - pun intended :biggrin:


----------



## YLQDave

Hiromoto Honyaki White Steel #2 Gyuto 240mm


----------



## khashy

jklip13 said:


> New to me is the Kenji Togashi Honyaki in Blue#1 on the middle-left



Sorry to dig up this post, I was wondering if you had any feedback on the Togashi?


----------



## panda

lip13, what are the other knives in that pic?


----------



## khashy

I'm thinking two konos, an skd yoshikane, a sukenari, kato maybe. The petty and suji I don't recognise.

Just guessing here


----------



## khashy

YLQDave said:


> Hiromoto Honyaki White Steel #2 Gyuto 240mm



Can you try posting the pic again? I want to see what yours looks like. Try to capture the hamon if you can


----------



## YLQDave

khashy said:


> Can you try posting the pic again? I want to see what yours looks like. Try to capture the hamon if you can


----------



## YLQDave

khashy said:


> Can you try posting the pic again? I want to see what yours looks like. Try to capture the hamon if you can



I'm not allowed to post pictures I guess.....


----------



## khashy

YLQDave said:


> I'm not allowed to post pictures I guess.....



Might be a drop box issue. Please try uploading to imgur and use the url to the actual jpg rather than the imgur page


----------



## Godslayer

khashy said:


> I'm thinking two konos, an skd yoshikane, a sukenari, kato maybe. The petty and suji I don't recognise.
> 
> Just guessing here



suji is tanaka r2 ironwood handle, that sukenari is sick


----------



## khashy

Godslayer said:


> suji is tanaka r2 ironwood handle, that sukenari is sick



It is, kinda reminds me of a KS profile. Maybe it's the angle


----------



## YLQDave

khashy said:


> Might be a drop box issue. Please try uploading to imgur and use the url to the actual jpg rather than the imgur page



Here she is.


----------



## khashy

YLQDave said:


> Here she is.



Nice.

Congrads on the new purchase. That hamon is very subtle. I really do like this beast


----------



## panda

that sukenari does look a lot like KS, which is why i cant wait until i get the email from koki telling me my honyaki is ready!


----------



## khashy

panda said:


> that sukenari does look a lot like KS, which is why i cant wait until i get the email from koki telling me my honyaki is ready!



Oh cool, did you get 240 or 270? White1?


----------



## inzite

YLQDave said:


> Here she is.



o la la, cant wait till my 270 arrives! stropped my 180 on the arashiyama yesterday and its back at hair popping sharp.


----------



## Badgertooth

YLQDave said:


> Here she is.



How do these bad boys cut?


----------



## YLQDave

Badgertooth said:


> How do these bad boys cut?



It's the best I've ever cut with. Slightly heavier than some of the other gyutos but smooth as silk.


----------



## Salty dog

[/URL][/IMG]

Is it me or the angle but that profile looks different than mine.


----------



## khashy

Salty dog said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Is it me or the angle but that profile looks different than mine.



I think it might be the angle of the photo. 

I put mine in exactly the same orientation and it's the same thing.


----------



## YLQDave

Salty dog said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Is it me or the angle but that profile looks different than mine.



I would say it's the pic as well. I pulled the blade back out and they look almost identical. If you think different please let me know!!!


----------



## chiffonodd

Foray into 210s continues. New itinomonn StainLess 210 now has some competition in the form of a Gengetsu 210 semi-stainless.

What's that you say? Why two semi-stainless 210 mid weights?? 

A rhetorical question.


----------



## inzite

mmm finally arrived.



IMG_20170214_172950_714 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



IMG_20170214_171004_398 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr

group shot


IMG_20170214_212948_728 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr

spine and taper comparison


IMG_20170214_210547_067 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr

hamon comparison


IMG_20170214_171658_331 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Hamon is pretty nice on the 270, lookin forward to hearing your thoughts once you put it thru it's paces


----------



## inzite

aboynamedsuita said:


> Hamon is pretty nice on the 270, lookin forward to hearing your thoughts once you put it thru it's paces



yes, i guess the longer blade came with the longer hamon hehe.

For the spine comparison it goes left to right: Kurosaki R2 Western, Hiromoto 270 Honyaki, 240 Kato Original, 185 Hiromoto Honyaki


----------



## chinacats

inzite said:


> yes, i guess the longer blade came with the longer hamon hehe.
> 
> For the spine comparison it goes left to right: Kurosaki R2 Western, Hiromoto 270 Honyaki, 240 Kato Original, 185 Hiromoto Honyaki



Kato looks skinny as ****...when you say original I take it you're not speaking of the original Katos of Maxim's? They were beasts...


----------



## labor of love

Sweet, I'm anxiously waiting to here about those two compare.




chiffonodd said:


> Foray into 210s continues. New itinomonn StainLess 210 now has some competition in the form of a Gengetsu 210 semi-stainless.
> 
> What's that you say? Why two semi-stainless 210 mid weights??
> 
> A rhetorical question.


----------



## khashy

inzite said:


> yes, i guess the longer blade came with the longer hamon hehe.
> 
> For the spine comparison it goes left to right: Kurosaki R2 Western, Hiromoto 270 Honyaki, 240 Kato Original, 185 Hiromoto Honyaki



That hamon is ace. Prettier than the 240's


----------



## inzite

khashy said:


> That hamon is ace. Prettier than the 240's



can you post a pic of your 240 with the hamon? it's hard to catch in most pics like salty's above. I find converting it to black and white and doing the lighting at an angle help show it more.


----------



## JaVa

labor of love said:


> Sweet, I'm anxiously waiting to here about those two compare.



Me too!!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## inzite

chinacats said:


> Kato looks skinny as ****...when you say original I take it you're not speaking of the original Katos of Maxim's? They were beasts...



yeah Kato's original specs LOL. it's quite beefy exiting the handle and gradually tapers down and especially so near the last 1/4 of the length. That pic is not to scale as you can see the 180mm seems comparable in length to the others. Tip wise (from the spine view), the 180 hiromoto is thinnest with the kato following and the 270 hiromoto pretty much the same and kurosaki with the thickest tip. Having said that, the kurosaki doesn't have issues doing the horizontal or vertical on an onion due to the thin grind on the tip.


----------



## khashy

inzite said:


> can you post a pic of your 240 with the hamon? it's hard to catch in most pics like salty's above. I find converting it to black and white and doing the lighting at an angle help show it more.



Here are my best attempts:











I should really take a bit if time to put the new purchases here. I'll try to do that today at some point


----------



## inzite

khashy said:


> Here are my best attempts:
> ...



nice pics man! I think it's definitely due to the longer blade since the hamons seems to go only half way or so. I need to do pics in day time lighting as the light is holy in my kitchen LOL!

and yes, show us some of your other purchase, i have 1 more incoming hopefully dhl will get to me today , it's from maxim


----------



## milkbaby

chiffonodd said:


> Foray into 210s continues. New itinomonn StainLess 210 now has some competition in the form of a Gengetsu 210 semi-stainless.
> 
> What's that you say? Why two semi-stainless 210 mid weights??
> 
> A rhetorical question.



Dang... I've been trying to resist the hype but the pics make Gengetsu more and more attractive. Nice looking pickup!


----------



## milkbaby

inzite said:


> mmm finally arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170214_172950_714 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170214_171004_398 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr
> 
> group shot
> 
> 
> IMG_20170214_212948_728 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr
> 
> spine and taper comparison
> 
> 
> IMG_20170214_210547_067 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr
> 
> hamon comparison
> 
> 
> IMG_20170214_171658_331 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



Really nice photos! :doublethumbsup:

The Hiromoto 270 looks sweet. Sometimes a 270 profile looks "wrong" to me due to the length, but this is pretty. Is it aogami 1 or 2? What do you think about it so far?


----------



## inzite

milkbaby said:


> Really nice photos! :doublethumbsup:
> 
> The Hiromoto 270 looks sweet. Sometimes a 270 profile looks "wrong" to me due to the length, but this is pretty. Is it aogami 1 or 2? What do you think about it so far?



 i like the profile as well because i know exactly what you mean by some looks wrong lol either they are too stubby or they just look too massive exceeding beyond 270 even though it's supposed to be 270. The hiromotos comes in white 2, haven't used it yet, came in yesterday and I wanna take more pics before i patina it all up , oob sharpness is ok and if takes sharpening like my shorter hiromoto then it should be able to take a pretty keen edge.


----------



## khashy

Not All of these are brand new purchases but they all entered my life in 2017. 

I'm in the middle of a house move so have not had a chance to take decent pictures of the knives to post here, or even to use them yet.

So I will leave the reviews and my thoughts for after the move.

Anyway, here they are:


My first Kato. I finally understood what all the fuss was about when I got this. It made me desire a larger Kato more than any other knife.
The profile, the grind, the feel of the thing as it hit the board. I finally understood what everyone on the forum was raving about.











Big daddy Kato. The only way to describe what I felt when this finally arrived would be to say that "it shook me to the core". I don't have any other way to capture the emotion that I felt. 

I'll have to caveat that these knives are yet to be used in anger, so take everything I'm saying with a pinch of salt. It's just initial impressions rather than practical advice.











Beautiful Kato. I'm not a fan of damascus cladding. I'm sure I have mentioned it on the forum before - it just doesn't speak to me. 

But there have been a handful of knives that I have really liked. This was one of them. 

I won't lie about this one - it will more than likely be my drawer queen. I don't mind, I bought it to look at and marvel at it. 

Then again, who knows, never say never.

(I must also apologise for my artistic attempts at taking good photos, all camera gear is packed up in boxes so the photos are all iPhone camera pics)























Takeo Murata Blue#1 Funayuki. This is actually brand new, it arrived this morning. 
It's something I have waned to buy for quite a while but somehow never got around to. 
I wasn't expecting the world's prettiest knife and sure enough it isn't the world's prettiest knife. 
But it is multiple times better than I was expecting and had seen from the photos. 
Really the main point for me was that it was Blue#1, Murata san is a respectable blacksmith and it was very affordable.
Initial impressions have surpassed my expectations - the F&F is actually really decent for a KU/rustic knife. The handle is much better than it appears in the photos. It's light and I dare say, I think it actually has an 'S' grind.
I think it's worth doing a proper review of this as soon as I get a chance.










Choil, spine, Closeup of spine at the tip from above - in that order 














I posted a couple of shots of the Hiromoto to try and highlight the hamon. Here are a couple in color.










Thickness at handle comparison of the Hiromoto and big daddy Kato







Finally some family photos















Btw, the stone that appears in the photos is a Takashima Tomae which I sourced from Shinichi.


----------



## inzite

o la la beautiful photos and excellent stone! love that dammy kato! I couldn't get one (the 240) in time last time maxim had it cause i was checking out on the shig  as that as my 2nd choice. The Hiromoto is a good part of the good with it being a western handle and goes well with the workhorseness of the katos (the non dammy) and the murata 

I totally agree with the feeling of a largish kato in one's hands, feels like a sword haha!

here is one I found on my phone that shows off the hamon clearly.



IMG_20170215_111310_618 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## khashy

Your hamon is definitely prettier than my hamon [emoji6]


----------



## inzite

khashy said:


> Your hamon is definitely prettier than my hamon [emoji6]



just a pinch longer  hopefully I can show off unicorn when DHL arrives today or tmw.


----------



## khashy

inzite said:


> just a pinch longer  hopefully I can show off unicorn when DHL arrives today or tmw.



How you tease us...


----------



## XooMG

Dig the smaller Kato. Shame I never went for a standard 21cm model.


----------



## inzite

khashy said:


> How you tease us...



i might be teasing only myself at this point with no pics haha


----------



## inzite

XooMG said:


> Dig the smaller Kato. Shame I never went for a standard 21cm model.



yeah i kind of regret selling the 210 when i bought both 240 and 210.


----------



## khashy

XooMG said:


> Dig the smaller Kato. Shame I never went for a standard 21cm model.



The smaller Kato is definitely brilliant, but I have to say when I hold the 240, it feels like I'm holding the Trident of Poseidon...


----------



## inzite

khashy said:


> The smaller Kato is definitely brilliant, but I have to say when I hold the 240, it feels like I'm holding the Trident of Poseidon...



wait till someone sells you a workhorse 270


----------



## khashy

inzite said:


> wait till someone sells you a workhorse 270



Zeus' lightning bolt?

Would love to snap one up if one does show up in my lifetime


----------



## tgfencer

inzite said:


> wait till someone sells you a workhorse 270



Whoa haha, great minds think alike, just posted a WTB for this very thing not too long ago. Love my 240 WH but 270 is really my preferred length much of the time. And hey, nice haul Khashy, some lovely looking blades you got there. I tend to agree with you about damascus as well, but Kato's has always looked great.


----------



## Salty dog

[/URL][/IMG]

Found this hidden under Specials on JCK. Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan Aogami Super Wa Series

This one has an ebony handle.


----------



## inzite

Salty dog said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Found this hidden under Specials on JCK. Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan Aogami Super Wa Series
> 
> This one has an ebony handle.



more and more incoming eh salty!  since it's made by sukenari it should share the same positive reviews as their dammy cladded series!  can't wait to see your youtube video!!


----------



## inzite

khashy said:


> Zeus' lightning bolt?
> 
> Would love to snap one up if one does show up in my lifetime



with great power comes great mass! those 270 WH were supposed to be close to 300 grams or something lol


----------



## khashy

tgfencer said:


> Whoa haha, great minds think alike, just posted a WTB for this very thing not too long ago. Love my 240 WH but 270 is really my preferred length much of the time. And hey, nice haul Khashy, some lovely looking blades you got there. I tend to agree with you about damascus as well, but Kato's has always looked great.



Thanks dude. I can only wish the two of us good luck in the quest for a 270


----------



## khashy

Salty dog said:


> Found this hidden under Specials on JCK. Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan Aogami Super Wa Series
> 
> This one has an ebony handle.



Looks like Salty is back with a vengeance... I don't know about performance of that blade but god damn it's so much bang for buck


----------



## guari

Salty dog said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Found this hidden under Specials on JCK. Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan Aogami Super Wa Series
> 
> This one has an ebony handle.



Salty, how do you like it? How's your appreciation of it?

I have the same but a ktip in 240 and absolutely love it, but then, I'm a newcomer to Jknives and have little to compare it to. I did like it so much I'm now thinking of getting a 270 gyuto (non k-tip)..


----------



## add

inzite said:


> Having said that, the kurosaki doesn't have issues doing the horizontal or vertical on an onion due to the thin grind on the tip.



Handle aside, what are your impressions of that hammered Kurosaki?

Thanks!


----------



## inzite

add said:


> Handle aside, what are your impressions of that hammered Kurosaki?
> 
> Thanks!



a extremely functional knife that has very good edge retention but does not get as sharp as the white 2s I have (but not a difference you can tell when actually cutting veges like pepper skin side up or ripe tomatoes). Tip not the thinnest but the grind is thin at the tip so it'll still slip smoothly enough through onions (vertical and horizontal). Plus, it looks nice and is stainless (more or less).


----------



## add

inzite said:


> a extremely functional knife that has very good edge retention but does not get as sharp as the white 2s I have (but not a difference you can tell when actually cutting veges like pepper skin side up or ripe tomatoes). Tip not the thinnest but the grind is thin at the tip so it'll still slip smoothly enough through onions (vertical and horizontal). Plus, it looks nice and is stainless (more or less).



Thank you.

Mid-weight then, decent flat spot?


----------



## nkbitsch

Toyama 180 damascus petty, rehandled by the Swedish blade master Robin Dalman. In my opinion it turned out pretty cool! It has still to stand its test prepping a bigger dinner, as I have only been toying around with it for a short while. Though I have big expectations.


----------



## inzite

add said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Mid-weight then, decent flat spot?



yeah mid weight is totally accurate. very decent flat spot as i never have issues with accordian cuts with that knife.


----------



## inzite

mmm say what?



IMG_20170215_164122_525 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



IMG_20170215_164524_960 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



IMG_20170215_164458_071 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



IMG_20170215_163815_870 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



IMG_20170215_163815_870 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



IMG_20170215_160600_237 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## fatboylim

nkbitsch said:


> Toyama 180 damascus petty, rehandled by the Swedish blade master Robin Dalman. In my opinion it turned out pretty cool! It has still to stand its test prepping a bigger dinner, as I have only been toying around with it for a short while. Though I have big expectations.



Awesome... and a I want to try it!


----------



## khashy

inzite said:


> mmm say what?...



Looks beautiful. The unicorn has arrived


----------



## milkbaby

inzite said:


> IMG_20170215_164122_525 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



That Shig is beautiful. Who made the handle, is it ringed gidgee wood?


----------



## inzite

milkbaby said:


> That Shig is beautiful. Who made the handle, is it ringed gidgee wood?



 yes its ringed gidgee, dan made the handle, superb work!


----------



## Badgertooth

You turn your back on a thread for half a moment... wow.


----------



## Badgertooth

Lovely stuff guys


----------



## trilby

Sick little Nakiri, 140mm, with a walnut and beech wood saya. The presentation box is some sort of northern...Im thinking redwood?

No makers mark. Bought it from a place that is helping rebuild Langtang, Nepal. 

Anyone able to tell me something about it?? ... (starting to become a habit lol...buying mystery knives lol)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BQjaO5qge4t/


----------



## kevpenbanc

Picked this up from a forum member on the weekend.
Bit opportunistic, couldn't turn it down.

Yoshikane, SLD I believe, around 247mm ish.


----------



## Nemo

Nice Kev


----------



## Salty dog

guari said:


> Salty, how do you like it? How's your appreciation of it?
> 
> I have the same but a ktip in 240 and absolutely love it, but then, I'm a newcomer to Jknives and have little to compare it to. I did like it so much I'm now thinking of getting a 270 gyuto (non k-tip)..



A Valentines gift to myself. I don't plan on buying a bunch of new knives but I was looking for a clad AS knife and this looked like a good buy. My first impression is very good and indeed looks like big bang for the buck. 
I don't know about future videos. Things were different back when I was doing them. Both in the knife world and personally. I actually did one the other day and after viewing it decided not to post it. It was an informational video aimed at people just getting into the knife thing. I explained and demonstrated knife profiles and geometry trying to un-muddy the waters on knife mumbo jumbo. I decided it was pretty boring. Looking for a way to punch up the same topics and others.


----------



## khashy

kevpenbanc said:


> Picked this up from a forum member on the weekend.
> Bit opportunistic, couldn't turn it down.
> 
> Yoshikane, SLD I believe, around 247mm ish.



I really need to get me one of these. Really do.


----------



## inzite

kevpenbanc said:


> Picked this up from a forum member on the weekend.
> Bit opportunistic, couldn't turn it down.
> 
> Yoshikane, SLD I believe, around 247mm ish.
> ....



Looks splendid, i heard they cut great!!!


----------



## kevpenbanc

inzite said:


> Looks splendid, i heard they cut great!!!



Haven't used it too much yet.
Very impressive on onions, a little less so on carrots.


----------



## inzite

kevpenbanc said:


> Haven't used it too much yet.
> Very impressive on onions, a little less so on carrots.



how did it do on the carrots? isn't the blade pretty thin and thin behind the edge as well?


----------



## inzite

just realized i did a double post a page back and meant to post this one as well 



IMG_20170215_181351_996 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cheflarge

HOLLY CRAP........... whole lot a sexy going on there!!! :ubersexy: lus1: :goodpost:


----------



## inzite

cheflarge said:


> HOLLY CRAP........... whole lot a sexy going on there!!! :ubersexy: lus1: :goodpost:



lol thanks man, it's just a small set compared to some really impressive ones alot of folks here have!


----------



## Jovidah

Salty dog said:


> A Valentines gift to myself. I don't plan on buying a bunch of new knives but I was looking for a clad AS knife and this looked like a good buy. My first impression is very good and indeed looks like big bang for the buck.
> I don't know about future videos. Things were different back when I was doing them. Both in the knife world and personally. I actually did one the other day and after viewing it decided not to post it. It was an informational video aimed at people just getting into the knife thing. I explained and demonstrated knife profiles and geometry trying to un-muddy the waters on knife mumbo jumbo. I decided it was pretty boring. Looking for a way to punch up the same topics and others.



As someone who watched a lot of your older movies before ending up here.... I can say that the informative boring ones tended to be quite useful and worth watching. Sure helped me out a lot.


----------



## guari

Jovidah said:


> As someone who watched a lot of your older movies before ending up here.... I can say that the informative boring ones tended to be quite useful and worth watching. Sure helped me out a lot.



Me too Salty, don't get bogged down by changes in life. Your vids have helped me a lot, particularly the ones in meat fabrication. 

You have a good trove of knowledge to share, and I'm sure quite a few of us are eager to hear your thoughts out.


----------



## khashy

Jovidah said:


> As someone who watched a lot of your older movies before ending up here.... I can say that the informative boring ones tended to be quite useful and worth watching. Sure helped me out a lot.



+1

I never find the informative ones boring - just a knife nurd thing I guess


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@inzite you have good taste in yo handles that DON'T look like stolen from a butcher shop!


----------



## inzite

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @inzite you have good taste in yo handles that DON'T look like stolen from a butcher shop!



thanks! i started out liking wa handles but I felt the westerns just geled with me more hehe. nothing crazy that i have but works for me hehe.


----------



## kevpenbanc

inzite said:


> how did it do on the carrots? isn't the blade pretty thin and thin behind the edge as well?



Just not quite as good as my Takamura or Tanaka R2s.
Will hopefully use it a bit over the next few weeks.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Three new arrivals to the family ... ok .. knives ; 2 Gengetsu's (240's in SS and White - arrived a couple of weeks ago and damn they are fun) plus an amazing DT ITK 225 (in AEB-L) ... sorry for the phone pics ...

















Now off to cut a bunch O' stuff ...


----------



## YG420

MontezumaBoy said:


> Three new arrivals to the family ... ok .. knives ; 2 Gengetsu's (240's in SS and White - arrived a couple of weeks ago and damn they are fun) plus an amazing DT ITK 225 (in AEB-L) ... sorry for the phone pics ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to cut a bunch O' stuff ...


Freakin nice haul!!


----------



## inzite

chinacats said:


> Kato looks skinny as ****...when you say original I take it you're not speaking of the original Katos of Maxim's? They were beasts...



here is an updated shot of them more to real life scale.



IMG_20170216_163004_112 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## labor of love

One of those gengetsus is a 210mm right?



MontezumaBoy said:


> Three new arrivals to the family ... ok .. knives ; 2 Gengetsu's (240's in SS and White - arrived a couple of weeks ago and damn they are fun) plus an amazing DT ITK 225 (in AEB-L) ... sorry for the phone pics ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to cut a bunch O' stuff ...


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> One of those gengetsus is a 210mm right?


They both look the same size to me. Look at the lines in the towel. And since they are both larger that the 225 Devin Thomas I guess no.


----------



## chiffonodd

Optical illusion caused by distance from camera maybe? That's how they made Tom Cruise look as tall as his female costars.


----------



## labor of love

valgard said:


> They both look the same size to me. Look at the lines in the towel. And since they are both larger that the 225 Devin Thomas I guess no.



Maybe it's an illusion, but the top gengetsu appears shorter than the dt.


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> Maybe it's an illusion, but the top gengetsu appears shorter than the dt.



It's because it's further back but if you focus on the lines in the cloth piece you can see the two Gengetsu are the same size.


----------



## Graydo77

Finally had a chance to fit a handle to the Dan Prendergast that came in a couple weeks ago. Thanks again Dan.

https://flic.kr/p/QVV58q


----------



## brianh

Looks great, Graydon!


----------



## preizzo

Super sexy handle Graydon!!


----------



## Graydo77

Thanks guys [emoji4]


----------



## MontezumaBoy

+1


valgard said:


> It's because it's further back but if you focus on the lines in the cloth piece you can see the two Gengetsu are the same size.



You could say it is an illusion but that would imply I know what I'm doing with the silly camera ... I would say it is just a really crappy photo taken by a very poor photographer ... the two Gengetsu's are very close to each other (@ 240) and the Devin is spot on at 225. I should have put my 210 Gengetsu in the pic and or the very least had a dead on shot from above .. the linen lines do run roughly parallel and if you look at the one at the tips of the gengetsus you can see the devin is 3/4" shorter or so.


----------



## kevpenbanc

inzite said:


> how did it do on the carrots? isn't the blade pretty thin and thin behind the edge as well?




I have to retract my earlier statement, that Yoshikane just went toe to toe with my Takamura on a big pile of carrots.
Impressed


----------



## preizzo

Can anyone help me to identify this knife??


----------



## XooMG

preizzo said:


> Can anyone help me to identify this knife??


http://www.tojiro.de/handmade-exklusiv


----------



## preizzo

I knew that was a tojiro, but I could not find it anywhere! 
Tk xoomg!! &#128525;


----------



## foody518

@Preizzo looks like it could be one of the Aogami #2 or Aogami Supers? http://www.dcsharp.com/brands/Tojiro-Knives.html


----------



## v647c

Picked up a Toshihiro Wakui 240 gyuto. Never tried one of his knives before. First impressions before using?: F&F are above average for a knife this price. Pretty thin overall but still has the spine and stiffness of typical Sanjo gyutos. Should be fun to use!

http://imgur.com/a/WIZfF

Also some new handles for 2 older favourites. I usually don't go for these fancy handles but decided to give these 2 something special. Courtesy of a great guy in Sydney.

http://imgur.com/a/RPK2Z
http://imgur.com/a/h25PG


----------



## chiffonodd

v647c said:


> Picked up a Toshihiro Wakui 240 gyuto. Never tried one of his knives before. First impressions before using?: F&F are above average for a knife this price. Pretty thin overall but still has the spine and stiffness of typical Sanjo gyutos. Should be fun to use!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/WIZfF
> 
> Also some new handles for 2 older favourites. I usually don't go for these fancy handles but decided to give these 2 something special. Courtesy of a great guy in Sydney.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/RPK2Z
> http://imgur.com/a/h25PG



Where'd you get the wakui 240 with the ho octo handle? And is it the w#2 with stainless cladding?


----------



## fujiyama

270mm Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #1 Gyuto


----------



## bkultra

270mm and B#1... A very rare combo of a already very rare knife.

What the actual edge length?

Here is my 240mm B#1


----------



## labor of love

chiffonodd said:


> Where'd you get the wakui 240 with the ho octo handle? And is it the w#2 with stainless cladding?



They're stainless clad wh2. That son of a gun probably purchased it from epic edge, I waited too long and now the 240mm is sold out.


----------



## fujiyama

bkultra said:


> 270mm and B#1... A very rare combo of a already very rare knife.
> 
> What the actual edge length?
> 
> Here is my 240mm B#1


I'm getting ~267mm on an old measuring tape. I was kind of hoping for 260mm; the profile is spot on though and it's very thin behind the edge. 

Very nice 240mm! The newer batches look better quality than the 2015/early 2016. They also don't seem to be running as short as they used to.


----------



## chiffonodd

labor of love said:


> They're stainless clad wh2. That son of a gun probably purchased it from epic edge, I waited too long and now the 240mm is sold out.



Yeah I was curious bc I only saw the 210 on the EE website. And prices are good on the wakui especially for EE lol.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Wow! Nice! Is that older or newer? Never seen on of those! Where did you find that jem?





fujiyama said:


> 270mm Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #1 Gyuto


----------



## fujiyama

Chicagohawkie said:


> Wow! Nice! Is that older or newer? Never seen on of those! Where did you find that jem?


This is the only one I've seen; from Tosho. It's new!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

fujiyama said:


> This is the only one I've seen; from Tosho. It's new!



Very nice! Saw that it's sold out! Great pick up! How do you Like it so far?


----------



## bkultra

fujiyama said:


> Very nice 240mm! The newer batches look better quality than the 2015/early 2016. They also don't seem to be running as short as they used to.



Mine is longer than my older B#2 was (228mm), the new B#1 is 236mm. It's also a substantially thicker knife as well.


----------



## foody518

Those Konosuke Fujiyama blue #1 pics are droolworthy


----------



## fujiyama

Thanks for the measurements, I wanted to request them! 

I haven't used the 270mm yet, but I expect it to perform like it's little brother (210mm B1 Fujiyama Gyuto). Just a tad.. bigger. :lol2: It has a similar profile to my old Wa-Hattori 270mm Gyuto.


----------



## lapointeus




----------



## lapointeus

fujiyama said:


> Thanks for the measurements, I wanted to request them!
> 
> I haven't used the 270mm yet, but I expect it to perform like it's little brother (210mm B1 Fujiyama Gyuto). Just a tad.. bigger. :lol2: It has a similar profile to my old Wa-Hattori 270mm Gyuto.



Jesus. I can't even find one of these, let alone two with gorgeous handles.


----------



## v647c

chiffonodd said:


> Where'd you get the wakui 240 with the ho octo handle? And is it the w#2 with stainless cladding?



Yeah stainless clad white 2. From epic edge. Exactly as labor of love said


----------



## Roberto

preizzo said:


> Can anyone help me to identify this knife??



TOJIRO series handmade.I has one of it.


----------



## Roberto

preizzo said:


> I knew that was a tojiro, but I could not find it anywhere!
> Tk xoomg!! &#128525;



You can find it at TOJIRO'website .


----------



## preizzo

Tk you Roberto!!


----------



## valgard

My Valentine's present arrived today :O


----------



## chinacats

valgard said:


> My Valentine's present arrived today :O



nice, is that an upgraded handle?


----------



## soigne_west

so sweet!


----------



## valgard

chinacats said:


> nice, is that an upgraded handle?



Nope, some members convinced me not to go that route and I have a nice (relatively simple) and cheap handle coming. The handle doesn't look bad but the fit between the wood and the ferrule could be better (there is a small "step" when going from the wood to the ferrule).


----------



## lapointeus




----------



## chinacats

valgard said:


> Nope, some members convinced me not to go that route and I have a nice (relatively simple) and cheap handle coming. The handle doesn't look bad but the fit between the wood and the ferrule could be better (there is a small "step" when going from the wood to the ferrule).



Thanks, I personally wouldn't pay for his upgraded handle either but from the angle out didn't appear to be his standard ho.


----------



## valgard

chinacats said:


> Thanks, I personally wouldn't pay for his upgraded handle either but from the angle out didn't appear to be his standard ho.



Oh, it's not Ho. The standard for the Nakiri Pro 180 is burnt chestnut and plastic ferrule. The chestnut part looks and feels sweet to me BTW.


----------



## Godslayer

Any pic of the handle you have coming for it?


----------



## valgard

Godslayer said:


> Any pic of the handle you have coming for it?


Still haven't decided which one will use, will decide once I see how they go with the knife but probably the first one.


----------



## ynot1985

valgard said:


> My Valentine's present arrived today :O



What's TATA?


----------



## valgard

ynot1985 said:


> What's TATA?



You are the second person to ask that :scratchhead:. It's the way me and my wife address each other. 
Slightly unrelated cultural explanation. In Cuba TATA is also a an affectionate way for siblings to call each other. The use for siblings comes from the fact that it's one of the first things babes can learn to say: MAMA (mamá=mother), PAPA (papá=fhather), TATA (just the next easiest thing I guess=brother/sister most commonly). This form of address usually goes away with time but in some cases it stays and it is somewhat common. Funny enough my sister also calls me that to this day and me and my brother used it briefly when he was small.


----------



## Badgertooth

valgard said:


> You are the second person to ask that :scratchhead:. It's the way me and my wife address each other.
> Slightly unrelated cultural explanation. In Cuba TATA is also a an affectionate way for siblings to call each other. The use for siblings comes from the fact that it's one of the first things babes can learn to say: MAMA (mamá=mother), PAPA (papá=fhather), TATA (just the next easiest thing I guess=brother/sister most commonly). This form of address usually goes away with time but in some cases it stays and it is somewhat common. Funny enough my sister also calls me that to this day and me and my brother used it briefly when he was small.



I like this and thank you


----------



## nkbitsch

valgard said:


> Still haven't decided which one will use, will decide once I see how they go with the knife but probably the first one.
> View attachment 34699
> View attachment 34700



Those are gorgeous &#128525;


----------



## valgard

@Badger Thx and your welcome. 

@nkbitsch thx, I think so too, I will try to pair them both with KU knives, one for the nakiri and the other TBD.


----------



## Zweber12

I just finished watching Narcos season 2, I guess this is a different Tata..


----------



## valgard

Yes, it is. I'm utterly unrelated LOL


----------



## Zweber12

Lol [emoji23]


----------



## sergeysus

Could not resist this knife when I saw it on another forum. W2 with 1018. Don't have any experience with w2 and the knife is on the heavier side.


----------



## valgard

I saw that one too, pretty cool catch.


----------



## Roberto

sergeysus said:


> Could not resist this knife when I saw it on another forum. W2 with 1018. Don't have any experience with w2 and the knife is on the heavier side.



Wow...it's gorgeous...


----------



## nepastovus

Latest addition - big heavy gyuto. High grade 250mm forged geometry custom with yellow box burl, mammoth tooth with blue elder spacers. Core in this one is sc125


----------



## nkbitsch

nepastovus said:


> Latest addition - big heavy gyuto. High grade 250mm forged geometry custom with yellow box burl, mammoth tooth with blue elder spacers. Core in this one is sc125



You lucky man. That looks beautiful!


----------



## daveb

MontezumaBoy said:


> +1
> 
> You could say it is an illusion but that would imply I know what I'm doing with the silly camera ... I would say it is just a really crappy photo taken by a very poor photographer ... the two Gengetsu's are very close to each other (@ 240) and the Devin is spot on at 225. I should have put my 210 Gengetsu in the pic and or the very least had a dead on shot from above .. the linen lines do run roughly parallel and if you look at the one at the tips of the gengetsus you can see the devin is 3/4" shorter or so.



Perhaps a 270 in the pic would help.....:whistling:


----------



## turbochef422

That Catcheside looks bad man. Congrats on the buy and would love to hear how it performs.


----------



## nepastovus

turbochef422 said:


> That Catcheside looks bad man. Congrats on the buy and would love to hear how it performs.



Thanks  I will try to write up a review in few months once I have a good idea. I tried to find reviews of Catcheside myself to see how they cut and haven't found any.
Been playing for an hour so far: parsnips, potatoes, celeriac head, onions. Cuts very well without wedging. He does impressive job with his "forged geometry" knives.


----------



## mc2442

Sorry, not a review, but I have been very happy with the cutting ability...and just overall use of...the knives I have gotten from Will. I have had a san mai knife from him for a few years that is one of my favorites, and have been very happy with one of his recent forged knives. He has multiple videos on the use of his knives, you can see the ease of cutting and food release for several of his knives.


----------



## shownomarci

I do have a 'Forgie' from Will as well. 
It is a robust knife, but goes through food like butter.
If your curious about the performance, just have a look at his videos.


----------



## valgard

Man I want one of those Forged Geometry knives, they look badass. I seriously need my wife to get a job as an engineer here in Alberta :angel2:


----------



## capslockpirate

two new additions:

Shibata Kotetsu 240mm

Suisin Saika Sakimaru Takobiki 300mm from daveb irate1:


----------



## foody518

@capslockpirate jelly on the kotetsu XD


----------



## YLQDave

nepastovus said:


> Latest addition - big heavy gyuto. High grade 250mm forged geometry custom with yellow box burl, mammoth tooth with blue elder spacers. Core in this one is sc125



Nice buy!


----------



## Roberto

Very cool~handle!!!!


----------



## frog13

KeithA, check out their site now, they have another there I am sure will catch your eye.


----------



## preizzo

My new. Kato gyuto 210 mm, together with his little brother 195 mm and his big brother 240 mm wh.


----------



## Roberto

Super gallery!!!


----------



## Dirt

got a few knives today but this one has got me feeling something deep in my plums 300mm genbu sakimaru forged by doi-san


----------



## valgard

:bigeek:


----------



## Badgertooth

Dirt said:


> got a few knives today but this one has got me feeling something deep in my plums 300mm genbu sakimaru forged by doi-san



That is gucking forgeous.


----------



## Dirt

Badgertooth said:


> That is gucking forgeous.


cuts even better then it looks. Like Moses parting the Red Sea food just moves out of the way. I will be making reasons to use this knife for a very long time.


----------



## Furminati

Badgertooth said:


> That is gucking forgeous.



Good god that is sleek


----------



## Blen

Dirt said:


> got a few knives today but this one has got me feeling something deep in my plums 300mm genbu sakimaru forged by doi-san


Whoooow!:doublethumbsup:


----------



## preizzo

New 240 mm gyuto from @abazesblades . Super thin with an amazing Distal taper. Wow!! &#128525;


----------



## vai777

what kind of steel?


----------



## vai777

V1P said:


> This is my new baby from Chadd Smith, of Tristone Blacksmithing in Australia. So glad to see more Australian kitchen knife makers on the scene.He just won the 'best kitchen knife' category, at the recent Sydney Knife Show.
> 
> Specs :
> 
> 240mm blade
> 55 mm heel height
> Grind is convex, asymmetric for right-hander
> 208g weight
> Width of spine at heel 2.8mm
> Half-way down the blade 2.01mm
> 10mm from tip 0.56mm
> Steel is RWL34 super stainless at 63-64HRC
> Gabon ebony saya with felt lining, for a friction fit and prevent scuffing of blade and bolster
> 
> Handle :
> 
> D-shape
> Mirror polished 314 stainless bolster and spacers
> Faux ivory ferrule
> Pink dyed wood (cannot remember the species)
> 
> The blade is mirror polished to the highest extend, apparently RWL34 is one of the best steel for it, so I thought why not. I am currently on holiday and cannot comment too much on the steel and edge retention yet, will update in the future, when I am back working.
> 
> I did the usual test on onions, potatoes, carrots, and the performance put a grin on my face. Knife is a middle weight and has nice forward heft, as I specified to the maker. This blade is sporting the latest grind from the maker, with improved separation and ease of cutting. Tip did horizontal cut on onions nicely, some stiction on potatoes(probably due to the mirror finish) and carrots cut cleanly with no breaking.
> 
> Handle is tapered at the front and very comfy. As for f&f, I kept on joking to maker that it looked like a factory made knife, it was that flawless and consistent.
> 
> Lastly, please enjoy the pics, taken with my Iphone and mediocre photo taking skill.



yo... wow... crazy nice knife... how much was it?


----------



## Nemo

Very nice.

I'm still waiting on my Tristone.

Chadd does a mean mirror polish (but not on niolox, which I have ordered).

How long did you have to wait?

How's the food release?


----------



## Kingkor

Chadd makes some of the best knives ive seen. I own a petty from him and haven't seen a second that can compare to it in every term.


----------



## guari

Some serious knives posted here lately, good stuff


----------



## Roberto

vai777 said:


> yo... wow... crazy nice knife... how much was it?



Wow...sooooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## Nemo

I'm really looking forward to my Tristone blade. I heard that the grind is sweet.


----------



## preizzo

This Is not a new knife but the handle is it! Tk you robin dalman.! 
Daddy yo yo here you have it!! &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## V1P

Wow, just realized that my pic of Tristone knife has been brought back to life. Firstly, thank you for the compliments, Chadd did all the hard work [emoji16]

Food release is excellent, I did not wait long because his list was not long then. Most of the wait was from gathering all the materials from around the world

If you are on the fence, pls get in touch with him. His knife will cut! My only suggestion is, if you can live without the super mirror finish, go less than mine. To my experience, it causes some stiction but I can remedy it by adjusting my cutting technique. Also, it is hard to maintain in a pro kitchen.


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

Dirt said:


> got a few knives today but this one has got me feeling something deep in my plums 300mm genbu sakimaru forged by doi-san



Wow, such a piece of art!


----------



## PaulB

I picked up a Shinji Fujishita Nakiri:


----------



## Chef_

yamashin white #1 135mm

Kurosaki As kurouchi 240


----------



## Bromo33333

Just Arrived!!


----------



## QCDawg

Kono Swedish 240 comes out to play Mañana


----------



## Chicagohawkie




----------



## Badgertooth

Chicagohawkie said:


>



Care to run us through the konos and that Honyaki


----------



## Roberto

Badgertooth said:


> Care to run us through the konos and that Honyaki


OH MY GOD...crazy collection...


----------



## fujiyama

Roberto said:


> OH MY GOD...crazy collection...



You're right!

Dibs on the Konosuke B1 when you sell it. :lol2:


----------



## Drosophil

Twin Munetoshi pettys, one for my girlfriend, one for my mom.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SolidSnake03

How is that little tall petty? Interesting shape and handle.


----------



## Omega

Badgertooth said:


> Care to run us through the konos and that Honyaki



ChicagoHawkie can correct me if I'm wrong.. but I BELIEVE they are-

Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #1 240mm gyuto w/ebony handle
Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #2 240mm Honyaki gyuto
Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #2 210mm Bunka


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Omega said:


> ChicagoHawkie can correct me if I'm wrong.. but I BELIEVE they are-
> 
> Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #1 240mm gyuto w/ebony handle
> Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #2 240mm Honyaki gyuto
> Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #2 210mm Bunka



You are correct sir.


----------



## Drosophil

SolidSnake03 said:


> How is that little tall petty? Interesting shape and handle.



I haven't had the chance to use it too much, but so far I like it a lot. It's basically a mini-workhorse (workpony?): wide bevel and good heft for its size. The one on top has a longer handle so it's quite a bit heavier. They came with a mean toothy edge out of the box, too. The spine is hammered down where it starts to curve towards the tip so it gets wider there a bit before tapering nicely. I minced some garlic and ginger and couldn't feel any difference between this and the Shiro Kamo laser gyuto (and that one's so thin, it's practically 2D).


----------



## Blen

My 8 year old granddaughter's birthday gift. Here first Japanese knife to help me in the kitchen. 
A 12 cm Takayuki Kid's.


----------



## Roberto

Blen said:


> My 8 year old granddaughter's birthday gift. Here first Japanese knife to help me in the kitchen.
> A 12 cm Takayuki Kid's.



And oohira?!


----------



## chiffonodd

Blen said:


> My 8 year old granddaughter's birthday gift. Here first Japanese knife to help me in the kitchen.
> A 12 cm Takayuki Kid's.



Adorable - have fun cooking with the little one!


----------



## Blen

Roberto said:


> And oohira?!


The Ohira is granddad's new toy :biggrin:


----------



## Barmoley

Unexpectedly something new


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Barmoley said:


> Unexpectedly something new



If that doesn't put a smile on your face....


----------



## Barmoley

I have to say, that I am a bit puzzled by how much I like it:scratchhead: The handle is heavier than I thought I liked, but very comfortable to me and balances the knife well. Also, it has a continuous curve instead of a long flat spot, which I thought I preferred. It is 225 - 230 instead of 240, not that that matters all that much. It is more expensive than I am comfortable spending. Anyway, very strange, but so far I like it....:doublethumbsup:


----------



## fujiyama

Not new, but I've been meaning to rehandle this for a while! 90mm stainless clad W#2.


----------



## valgard

Tanaka B2 KU 190mm (actually 185mm) from MM. This is basically a project knife to test stones, and basically train sharpening and polishing (it got more than a bit of action yesterday). I also plan to make my first handle for this knife once I can work outside.


----------



## Roberto

fujiyama said:


> Not new, but I've been meaning to rehandle this for a while! 90mm stainless clad W#2.



KONOSUKE always beautiful


----------



## fujiyama

Indeed. 

Mutsumi Hinoura made it for Konosuke. The original handle had a rosewood ferrule.


----------



## milkbaby

Barmoley said:


> Unexpectedly something new



Looks purdy... is that one from the latest batch of Devin ITK 225 gyutos?


----------



## Barmoley

Yep.


----------



## TheCaptain

I know it's frequently seen around here but...

For some reason the knife gods smiled at me and I was clearing out my junk mail when Maxims email came through. I've always wanted to try the workhorse versions of a kato or shig so I jumped on it even though it was a 240.

I now get the shig love. It's an amazing blade and difficult to believe it came from the same smith as my crappy 165 nakiri.

(Does a little happy dance)

Eta Sorry for the poor picture. It's a JNS shig 240.


----------



## khashy

So, big thank you to @supersayan3 for the heads up on the last remaining Aogami Super Nickel Damascus Gyuto from Sukenari that Koki had in stock. These are the ones that were heat treated to 67 HRC. I always wanted one of these since I read about them and was lucky enough to bag one.

The photo could have been much better but I couldn't wait until morning to put this up.


----------



## Barmoley

That looks great.


----------



## khashy

Thanks, i gotta say I really like the profile and I'm glad it's a 270 rather than the usual 240. Great flat spot.

Also hats off to Koki, truly a pleasure to deal with him.


----------



## Roberto

khashy said:


> So, big thank you to @supersayan3 for the heads up on the last remaining Aogami Super Nickel Damascus Gyuto from Sukenari that Koki had in stock. These are the ones that were heat treated to 67 HRC. I always wanted one of these since I read about them and was lucky enough to bag one.
> 
> The photo could have been much better but I couldn't wait until morning to put this up.



Sukenari zdp-189. Great gyuto!!!


----------



## soigne_west

Not a knife buy per se, It was free. Blade warped i assume during grinding post heat treat so he just gave it too me. Still pretty neat. cuts well, i have no idea how i am going to sharpen it though..

210 custom bunka
w2
hamon
cocobolo handle


----------



## fatboylim

khashy said:


> So, big thank you to @supersayan3 for the heads up on the last remaining Aogami Super Nickel Damascus Gyuto from Sukenari that Koki had in stock. These are the ones that were heat treated to 67 HRC. I always wanted one of these since I read about them and was lucky enough to bag one.
> 
> The photo could have been much better but I couldn't wait until morning to put this up.



Sounds like a review is in order, once you get some time to enjoy your new knife!


----------



## Roberto

soigne_west said:


> Not a knife buy per se, It was free. Blade warped i assume during grinding post heat treat so he just gave it too me. Still pretty neat. cuts well, i have no idea how i am going to sharpen it though..
> 
> 210 custom bunka
> w2
> hamon
> cocobolo handle



Very beautiful knife.


----------



## brooksie967

Gyu x 3!

From left to right: Yoshikazu Tanaka 270mm blue #1, Kenichi Shiraki shirogami 240mm blue #2 (convex), Kenichi Shiraki 240mm White #2.


----------



## Chef_

damn, where'd you get those?


----------



## labor of love

brooksie967 said:


> Gyu x 3!
> 
> From left to right: Yoshikazu Tanaka 270mm blue #1, Kenichi Shiraki shirogami 240mm blue #2 (convex), Kenichi Shiraki 240mm White #2.



***! Where did you get those?


----------



## brooksie967

labor of love said:


> ***! Where did you get those?



No luck with your googlefu? 

Thanks guys. These are from Hokuto San!


----------



## brooksie967

Chef_ said:


> damn, where'd you get those?



Thank you sir! From Hokuto!


----------



## labor of love

brooksie967 said:


> No luck with your googlefu?
> 
> Thanks guys. These are from Hokuto San!



I couldn't find the page.


----------



## brooksie967

labor of love said:


> I couldn't find the page.



Sorry it's Tsubaya.


----------



## tienowen

Hello guy, just pick up the brand new gyuto today. It's Konosuke 240mm Ginsanko steel.


----------



## Badgertooth

tienowen said:


> Hello guy, just pick up the brand new gyuto today. It's Konosuke 240mm Ginsanko steel.



Great knife, I think you'll enjoy it


----------



## milkbaby

brooksie967 said:


> Gyu x 3!
> 
> From left to right: Yoshikazu Tanaka 270mm blue #1, Kenichi Shiraki shirogami 240mm blue #2 (convex), Kenichi Shiraki 240mm White #2.



Very sweet pickups... Very curious how the Shiraki are!


----------



## milkbaby

soigne_west said:


> Not a knife buy per se, It was free. Blade warped i assume during grinding post heat treat so he just gave it too me. Still pretty neat. cuts well, i have no idea how i am going to sharpen it though..
> 
> 210 custom bunka
> w2
> hamon
> cocobolo handle



Pretty cool and a great price to boot! :doublethumbsup:

Is the warp minor? If the edge is straight, I'd bet that's no big deal


----------



## soigne_west

milkbaby said:


> Pretty cool and a great price to boot! :doublethumbsup:
> 
> Is the warp minor? If the edge is straight, I'd bet that's no big deal



Too be honest, I don't know. I will try too get a good picture. I would be happy to send it off to see if I could get it repaired. But I know some don't work on other people's handiwork. If you know of anyone that could help. Let me know


----------



## khashy

fatboylim said:


> Sounds like a review is in order, once you get some time to enjoy your new knife!



Sure, once I've had a chance to use it in anger.

@Roberto, this is AS, not ZDP [emoji6]


----------



## tienowen

Badgertooth said:


> Great knife, I think you'll enjoy it


Thank, I always want to try out Konosuke Gyuto, Just pick up the knife got the discount this week. Will be using tomorrow at work, do some prep and cut some sushi roll. The f&f very good, just quick 15 minute run to stone and knife ready for use. I hope their price not go up a lot in future, interest pick some more knife from this brand.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Tie, The Kono Ginsan hasn't been available on the market for a long time. Not sure where you picked that up. I've got the 210 (199mm) and 240 (232mm). Their wonderful knives, the stainless sharpens up very quickly, but be careful on the stones. The edge is so thin and S ground, that if you take too much off that super thin edge and not raise the shinogi (which you really can't because these knives are hollow ground), you'll have a wedge monster on your hands in no time.

chop chop




tienowen said:


> Thank, I always want to try out Konosuke Gyuto, Just pick up the knife got the discount this week. Will be using tomorrow at work, do some prep and cut some sushi roll. The f&f very good, just quick 15 minute run to stone and knife ready for use. I hope their price not go up a lot in future, interest pick some more knife from this brand.


----------



## wind88

This baby showed up today:










the gyuto family:


----------



## khashy

wind88 said:


> This baby showed up today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the gyuto family:



Nice!

I see it's in good company


----------



## inzite

wind88 said:


> This baby showed up today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the gyuto family:



sharp looking collections! I think you will like the hiromoto as it gives a diff feel than the rest and good to see a fellow canadian with such a solid collection!


----------



## Roberto

wind88 said:


> This baby showed up today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the gyuto family:



Hello rare knifes.


----------



## tienowen

Mucho Bocho said:


> Tie, The Kono Ginsan hasn't been available on the market for a long time. Not sure where you picked that up. I've got the 210 (199mm) and 240 (232mm). Their wonderful knives, the stainless sharpens up very quickly, but be careful on the stones. The edge is so thin and S ground, that if you take too much off that super thin edge and not raise the shinogi (which you really can't because these knives are hollow ground), you'll have a wedge monster on your hands in no time.
> 
> chop chop



I see, Thank for the information. I just don't sharpen to hard on these knives, maybe let the knives get dull for a bit then sharpen then polish. If you like to buy these knives check on bernal cutlery website, also check Cutboy from Thailand, sometimes they got some Konosuke as well.


----------



## s0real

Few recent arrivals.


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

Just stunning!


----------



## Badgertooth

270mm Gesshin Kagekiyo Blue 1 Kiritsuke Gyuto

And 210mm Damascus Kato

The detail and finish on both is unreal


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Badgertooth said:


> 270mm Gesshin Kagekiyo Blue 1 Kiritsuke Gyuto
> 
> And 210mm Damascus Kato
> 
> The detail and finish on both is unreal



Congrats on those acquisitions, now you can cross the dammy Kato off your bucket list


----------



## khashy

Badgertooth said:


> 270mm Gesshin Kagekiyo Blue 1 Kiritsuke Gyuto
> 
> And 210mm Damascus Kato
> 
> The detail and finish on both is unreal



Dammat dude! Now I'm lusting after a Kagekiyo

Btw if the normal gyuto was in stock, would you have gone for it or would you have still gone for he k-tip?


----------



## Omega

Badgertooth said:


> 270mm Gesshin Kagekiyo Blue 1 Kiritsuke Gyuto
> 
> And 210mm Damascus Kato
> 
> The detail and finish on both is unreal



DAMN does the pattern on that Kato really look gorgeous in your picture.


----------



## foody518

Oh my god, that Kagekiyo *swoon*


----------



## Badgertooth

khashy said:


> Dammat dude! Now I'm lusting after a Kagekiyo
> 
> Btw if the normal gyuto was in stock, would you have gone for it or would you have still gone for he k-tip?



Still have gone for a ktip. It's finish is indescribable


----------



## khashy

Badgertooth said:


> Still have gone for a ktip. It's finish is indescribable



My pennies are now being saved for it


----------



## Nemo

Is the Gesshin a flat grind? I have a (non Gesshin) Kagekiyo in Shiroko which appears to be flat. Thinking it might be a good candidate when I finally get into naturals.


----------



## tgfencer

Beautiful knives Otto. Whats the blade height on the Kagekiyo? That was always my one gripe with the Gesshin Kagekiyo I owned, a bit too short.


----------



## JBroida

Nemo said:


> Is the Gesshin a flat grind? I have a (non Gesshin) Kagekiyo in Shiroko which appears to be flat. Thinking it might be a good candidate when I finally get into naturals.



It's not quite flat, but it can be flattened it pretty easily.


----------



## Nemo

Thanks Jon


----------



## Badgertooth

tgfencer said:


> Beautiful knives Otto. Whats the blade height on the Kagekiyo? That was always my one gripe with the Gesshin Kagekiyo I owned, a bit too short.



I'll measure up but at this stage I'm too scared to leave even a teeny little fingerprint


----------



## Roberto

Badgertooth said:


> 270mm Gesshin Kagekiyo Blue 1 Kiritsuke Gyuto
> 
> And 210mm Damascus Kato
> 
> The detail and finish on both is unreal



Kato's damascus...sooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## banjo1071

Bam! 240mm is so 2016!


----------



## Badgertooth

banjo1071 said:


> Bam! 240mm is so 2016!



Jaysis, is that a negikiri?


----------



## banjo1071

no. thats a mankiri (in fact, its a negikiri..)


----------



## Sillywizard

banjo1071 said:


> no. thats a mankiri (in fact, its a negikiri..)



Nudging the realm of maxikiri if you ask me.


----------



## Nemo

Is it for watermelons?


----------



## brooksie967

Holy moly..... That's a megakiri!


----------



## banjo1071

Yep....And it cuts quite well acually....


----------



## v647c

@badgertooth, can't wait to see your polishing on that Kagekiyo! I believe the bevels are slightly concave.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I eye humped this knife for months but couldn't justify it. I have a Yoshimune bunka and its a great knife. How is the grind on this, vurious if it could be used on other vegetables? Is the profile totally flat? 




banjo1071 said:


> Yep....And it cuts quite well acually....


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Super nice pick-ups Otto! Where in the world did you find a 210 Damy Kato. Just WOW



Badgertooth said:


> 270mm Gesshin Kagekiyo Blue 1 Kiritsuke Gyuto
> 
> And 210mm Damascus Kato
> 
> The detail and finish on both is unreal


----------



## banjo1071

I eye humped this knife for months but couldn't justify it. I have a Yoshimune bunka and its a great knife. How is the grind on this, vurious if it could be used on other vegetables? Is the profile totally flat?[/QUOTE]






The grind is very good (for a 120 Dollar knife). Its more or less totally flat. It works great on veggies...


----------



## preizzo

The Kato wh western 240 mm gyuto!! Tk turbochef422 &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## fatboylim

preizzo said:


> The Kato wh western 240 mm gyuto!! Tk turbochef422 &#128525;&#128525;



Wowzers, nice find!


----------



## Roberto

Kato's Western 240 mm gyuto...lucky man!!


----------



## lobby

that damascus kato is insane


----------



## Brady686

http://imgur.com/jNPsbqC Love this thing. Crazy patina on the W#3 steel too.


----------



## Badgertooth

Brady686 said:


> http://imgur.com/jNPsbqC Love this thing. Crazy patina on the W#3 steel too.



Is that the oil quenched Ikeda?


----------



## Brady686

Oil quenched tesshu. Looks very similar though heh.


----------



## XooMG

Nothing fancy like what other folks have been posting, but I think it is kinda nifty:





Cowry-X thin cleaver. They were kind enough to make it extra thin by the edge for me.


----------



## Roberto

XooMG said:


> Nothing fancy like what other folks have been posting, but I think it is kinda nifty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowry-X thin cleaver. They were kind enough to make it extra thin by the edge for me.



Cowry-x,dream steel...


----------



## Sillywizard

XooMG said:


> Nothing fancy like what other folks have been posting, but I think it is kinda nifty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowry-X thin cleaver. They were kind enough to make it extra thin by the edge for me.


Ooo nice!
What kind of steel is that (even if nothing fancy)?

Very nice chopping block/cutting board, what can you tell us about that?

And finally, love the water effects!!&#128513;


----------



## inzite

XooMG said:


> Nothing fancy like what other folks have been posting, but I think it is kinda nifty:
> Cowry-X thin cleaver. They were kind enough to make it extra thin by the edge for me.



looks excellent! made by some store in taiwan? would love to hear more!


----------



## XooMG

Sillywizard said:


> Ooo nice!
> What kind of steel is that (even if nothing fancy)?
> 
> Very nice chopping block/cutting board, what can you tell us about that?
> 
> And finally, love the water effects!!&#128513;


Thanks. Cowry-X is a powder steel with a lot of C and Cr, some similar properties to zdp189. I do not know if it is still being manufactured; the knife itself is discontinued as far as I know.

The board is a standard small Taiwanese thing that seemed soft enough. Nothing expensive or luxurious but easy to get.

Water is because a big fat shiny mirror cleaver is boring.


----------



## geoff_nocon

Hi first time posting here. a watanabe 180 suji/petty used to be a KU and a kato workhorse 240 both with nutmegs amazing finish. the finish on the kato is insane


----------



## valgard

Amazing knives.


----------



## Badgertooth

geoff_nocon said:


> Hi first time posting here. a watanabe 180 suji/petty used to be a KU and a kato workhorse 240 both with nutmegs amazing finish. the finish on the kato is insane



That is special


----------



## Roberto

Very beautiful knife.


----------



## XooMG

Choil shot of the knife I recently posted:


----------



## valgard

Looks very thin behind the edge, comparable to the couple you thinned recently.


----------



## Customfan

That looks very nice! irate1:


----------



## Matus

I am VERY happy about this one from BloodrootBlades

https://www.instagram.com/p/BR35DkHF-xI/


----------



## foody518

@Matus nice!!!


----------



## Customfan

That is a very nice addition Matus, particularly the bolster, kind of curious about the spacer... what is the story there? ;-)


----------



## Doug

Wow, that's an incredible petty Matus. I'm sure you'll be reaching for that often.


----------



## valgard

Looks awesome! And that petty seems to have enough height for some board work.


----------



## Roberto

Amazing!!!


----------



## Ancerill

No idea why the image ended up upside-down...


----------



## Sillywizard

XooMG said:


> Nothing fancy like what other folks have been posting, but I think it is kinda nifty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowry-X thin cleaver. They were kind enough to make it extra thin by the edge for me.





XooMG said:


> Thanks. Cowry-X is a powder steel with a lot of C and Cr, some similar properties to zdp189. I do not know if it is still being manufactured; the knife itself is discontinued as far as I know.


Ok, I looked up cowry-x; it's a pm steel that I wasn't familiar with, 3% carbon and 20% chromium, impressive stuff! 

I am not lost on your understatement "Nothing fancy..." - a large blade of 3% carbon pm-steel!! >.<

What are your initial thoughts on it? I am curious as to how it sharpens, but I can't imagine that happening for a long time to come yet.

Oh, what does the kanji say?

/Sillywizard


----------



## khashy

Ancerill said:


> No idea why the image ended up upside-down...



Is that a miz white2 honyaki?


----------



## XooMG

Sillywizard said:


> Ok, I looked up cowry-x; it's a pm steel that I wasn't familiar with, 3% carbon and 20% chromium, impressive stuff!
> 
> I am not lost on your understatement "Nothing fancy..." - a large blade of 3% carbon pm-steel!! >.<
> 
> What are your initial thoughts on it? I am curious as to how it sharpens, but I can't imagine that happening for a long time to come yet.
> 
> Oh, what does the kanji say?
> 
> /Sillywizard


I really dunno how the knife will hold up over time; could be junk for all I know. It was a moderate risk since it was several times more expensive than my oft-used vtoku blades. Sounds cool on paper and the handle is reasonably comfortable now, so if it is not rubbish, I'll be pretty happy with it.

Inscription is company information with address and missing date info: &#35387;&#20874;&#21830;&#27161;&#12300;&#22763;&#26519;&#12301;(empty)&#24180;(empty)&#26376;&#22763;&#26519;&#25991;&#26519;&#36335;271&#34399;&#35069;.

PS I still have your stuff. Not trying to be lazy with it, but have not gotten to the PO yet. Expect a tracking number this week.


----------



## zetieum

Dan Prendergast custom with forged bolster. I will write a review very soon !


----------



## Leifer

Takeda Classic Banno Bunka 170mm
and
Gesshin Kagekiyo 270mm Sujihiki (blue #1)










(how did I get the last photo all in focus ??...."focus stacking" in Photoshop.)


----------



## khashy

Leifer said:


> Takeda Classic Banno Bunka 170mm
> and
> Gesshin Kagekiyo 270mm Sujihiki (blue #1)
> 
> View attachment 34977
> 
> 
> View attachment 34978
> 
> 
> View attachment 34976
> 
> 
> (how did I get the last photo all in focus ??...."focus stacking" in Photoshop.)



For god sake stop posting pictures of Kagekiyo's. I really need to hold back from new purchases right now and seeing gorgeous pictures of Kagekiyo's does not help.

The suji is a beauty (and a beast I imagine)


----------



## Ancerill

khashy said:


> Is that a miz white2 honyaki?



Yeah, waited a month for it and finally got it today


----------



## khashy

Ancerill said:


> Yeah, waited a month for it and finally got it today



The wait for the blonde ferrule is worth it.

Congrats, it's absolutely stunning


----------



## Ancerill

khashy said:


> The wait for the blonde ferrule is worth it.
> 
> Congrats, it's absolutely stunning



Thanks

It was actually the knife itself that needed to be made, since apparently Mizuno only stocks 240 white#2 Sujis according to Koki


----------



## bkultra




----------



## khashy

bkultra said:


> View attachment 35012



Congrats BK. 240 standard?


----------



## Omega

bkultra said:


> View attachment 35012



Niiiiice! Finally got your Kato!


----------



## bkultra

I did, it's technically my 4th (first with his standard profile). The ka&#333; was an added bonus


----------



## khashy

bkultra said:


> I did, it's technically my 4th (first with his standard profile). The ka&#333; was an added bonus



It's a beauty. 

I now need to get a 270 and my life will be complete


----------



## bkultra

khashy said:


> Congrats BK. 240 standard?



Yes it's a 240 standard


----------



## Doug

Gengetsu 240 semi-stainless and prime deckle. Love the long flat spot, cutting performance and fit and finish. Found myself reaching for my girlfriends 8" ZKramer stainless since we've been getting home late from work. Didn't want to spend the time maintaining my carbon knives. The Gengetsu semi-stainless is just what I was looking for in a low maintenance 240 wa gyuto.
By the way, the core steel responds well to Jnats.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Sweet knife Doug! The meat looks delicious. That board though?


----------



## XooMG

Mucho Bocho said:


> Sweet knife Doug! The meat looks delicious. That board though?


Yeah, definitely wouldn't eat the board.


----------



## KeithA

We slice our meat on that type of board as well. Our wood boards pretty much are reserved for veggies and the like. For saying that, I fully expect Doug to designate me as the forum member he offers a meal to.:hungry:


----------



## valgard

KeithA said:


> We slice our meat on that type of board as well. Our wood boards pretty much are reserved for veggies and the like. For saying that, I fully expect Doug to designate me as the forum member he offers a meal to.:hungry:



I do the same, meat goes to the plastic boards. The end grain board is too big to be moving to the sink.


----------



## Doug

Mucho Bocho said:


> Sweet knife Doug! The meat looks delicious. That board though?


Thanks Mucho. Not my board, was at my Brother's house. That said I'm not shy on using my gyuto on poly. Always looking for an excuse to put steel to stone


----------



## Doug

KeithA said:


> We slice our meat on that type of board as well. Our wood boards pretty much are reserved for veggies and the like. For saying that, I fully expect Doug to designate me as the forum member he offers a meal to.:hungry:


Feel free to drop by Kieth, I still have some meat left:cooking2:


----------



## khashy

Nothing fancy but I'm excited about it. Thanks CC for the advice when I was ordering this. I can definitely see why everyone loves the grind.

Tanaka dammy and Kitayama





Plus a Kanekoma Higonokami in B2


----------



## MastrAndre

Hello,

3 of 23 this year...










































Greetings, Andre


----------



## MastrAndre

Some others:












Greetings, Andre


----------



## MastrAndre

And...


----------



## tgfencer

Sheesh, a small armory you got there Andre. Looks good!


----------



## MastrAndre

Thanks [emoji4] and these are only the newest [emoji6]

More pictures coming soon...


----------



## valgard

two Xerxes and a Catcheside :drool:


----------



## MastrAndre

valgard said:


> two Xerxes and a Catcheside :drool:



And delivered together...it's been a pretty overkill this week [emoji51]


----------



## Badgertooth

That Masakage Yuki Nakiri is criminally underrated


----------



## MastrAndre

Badgertooth said:


> That Masakage Yuki Nakiri is criminally underrated



Sure! Or maybe...
I loved it, at the end of the day I sold it...Ive been missing some cm...


----------



## dwalker

Excellent pics Andre

Here is the Sakai Takayuki I just picked up from El Pescador


----------



## Customfan

Those are some sweet knives Andre! Thanks for the pics... :knife:


A Haburn 240 Sanmai gyuto I picked up last week :angel2:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3085_zpsm6z5ptx6.jpg


----------



## El Pescador

dwalker said:


> Excellent pics Andre
> 
> Here is the Sakai Takayuki I just picked up from El Pescador View attachment 35036



What do you think of it so far?


----------



## dwalker

I very happy to have it. It is a beautiful knife and a great cutter. It took an incredible edge easily and quickly. It is first ginsan blade and so far I'm impressed.


----------



## MastrAndre

Another new one:

















Greetings, Andre


----------



## Ivang

a couple of new pick ups


----------



## daddy yo yo

MastrAndre said:


> Greetings, Andre


what handle wood is this? The knife is gorgeous!


----------



## MastrAndre

daddy yo yo said:


> what handle wood is this? The knife is gorgeous!



Thank you 

It's olive tree


----------



## labor of love

I've been trying to guess what the knife is in top. KS San mai? Ikeda? Either way it looks nice.



Ivang said:


> a couple of new pick ups


----------



## Jovidah

Kanji certainly looks like the Masamoto. But it looks like it has a bit more belly than the KS usually do?

Edit: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...924-Wa-Gyuto-(San-Mai)-anyone-tried-one/page2
It looks like you're right on the money.


----------



## Ivang

labor of love said:


> I've been trying to guess what the knife is in top. KS San mai? Ikeda? Either way it looks nice.



right on the money indeed.
masamoto ks San mai 270 mm.


----------



## sarahssnell

I loved the look of handle bar. Its so simple yet so much attractive :knight:


----------



## v647c

Sukenari honyaki 270mm gyuto


----------



## khashy

v647c said:


> Sukenari honyaki 270mm gyuto



God that is gorgeous. And it looks like a KS


----------



## panda

oh my god, that's exactly what i was hoping it would look like, i can't wait for koki to email me that my sukenari 270 honyaki is ready! 3 more months, the wait is killing me. please tell us all about it.


----------



## mauichef

HHH "Superconductor". Blue #2 / stainless 5 layer damascus with giraffe bone and Superconductor handle.


----------



## khashy

mauichef said:


> HHH "Superconductor". Blue #2 / stainless 5 layer damascus with giraffe bone and Superconductor handle.



What is a superconductor handle?
Nice knife btw


----------



## Matus

khashy said:


> What is a superconductor handle?
> Nice knife btw



There is supercondunctor material in the bolster


----------



## khashy

Matus said:


> There is supercondunctor material in the bolster



Right. What exactly is it? I don't mean what is a super conductor, I mean what is the actual material used in the bolster?


----------



## Badgertooth

khashy said:


> What is a superconductor handle?
> Nice knife btw



Not much good for making electric cable coleslaw then is it?


----------



## Roberto

mauichef said:


> HHH "Superconductor". Blue #2 / stainless 5 layer damascus with giraffe bone and Superconductor handle.



Cool knife!!


----------



## Sillywizard

mauichef said:


> HHH "Superconductor". Blue #2 / stainless 5 layer damascus with giraffe bone and Superconductor handle.


Does the superconducting bolster cause the knife to leviate above a magnetic cutting board?

Ah, just kidding! Nice knife all the same!


----------



## mauichef

khashy said:


> Right. What exactly is it? I don't mean what is a super conductor, I mean what is the actual material used in the bolster?



This superconductor is a piece of Titanium Niobium superconductor preform. It starts it's life as a huge copper block with hundreds of holes drilled into it. Into those holes Ti/Nb alloy rods are inserted. The whole block is then plasma welded in a vacuum until it's a solid billet. This is a piece of material that was not yet drawn into wire which would be the next phase in production. It has been formed into about 1/3 of original size in preparation for drawing into wire. When completed it has zero resistance and is used in Atomic Super Colliders.


----------



## Lars

Still looks great, though..

Lars


----------



## Mucho Bocho

mauichef said:


> This superconductor is a piece of Titanium Niobium superconductor preform. It starts it's life as a huge copper block with hundreds of holes drilled into it. Into those holes Ti/Nb alloy rods are inserted. The whole block is then plasma welded in a vacuum until it's a solid billet. This is a piece of material that was not yet drawn into wire which would be the next phase in production. It has been formed into about 1/3 of original size in preparation for drawing into wire. When completed it has zero resistance and is used in Atomic Super Colliders.



It must have something to do with the skin effect


----------



## Sharpchef

so no performance value , but looks nice!

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## MastrAndre

Sharpchef said:


> so no performance value , but looks nice!
> 
> Greets Sebastian.



...and sounds good...


----------



## Jcookgurl

Just got this pic of my two new knives from Marko. Cannot wait to see them in person, but man, they're gorgeous. He's currently making me a strop to go with them...

https://flic.kr/p/SN5gk5


----------



## Sillywizard

mauichef said:


> This superconductor is a piece of Titanium Niobium superconductor preform. It starts it's life as a huge copper block with hundreds of holes drilled into it. Into those holes Ti/Nb alloy rods are inserted. The whole block is then plasma welded in a vacuum until it's a solid billet. This is a piece of material that was not yet drawn into wire which would be the next phase in production. It has been formed into about 1/3 of original size in preparation for drawing into wire. When completed it has zero resistance and is used in Atomic Super Colliders.


Hm, with zero resistance and a pinch grip I'm thinking instant burn if the knife comes anywhere near a heat source...

Joke aside, beautiful knife! Where the heck did they source the superconducting billet??!


----------



## mauichef

I believe it came form the Supercollider that was getting built in Texas before the government cut the funding and in so doing, threw away billions of dollars.
I've seen a few places selling the stuff. Not cheap that's for sure.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Sillywizard the superconduction is with regards to electricity, and only at liquid-helium temperatures  Which is all the more interesting in practical applications, since it starts being a resistor (and thus heating up) once it gets too warm... which helps to boil the liquid helium which...


----------



## khashy

mauichef said:


> This superconductor is a piece of Titanium Niobium superconductor preform. It starts it's life as a huge copper block with hundreds of holes drilled into it. Into those holes Ti/Nb alloy rods are inserted. The whole block is then plasma welded in a vacuum until it's a solid billet. This is a piece of material that was not yet drawn into wire which would be the next phase in production. It has been formed into about 1/3 of original size in preparation for drawing into wire. When completed it has zero resistance and is used in Atomic Super Colliders.



I am so sold on this whole thing. Maybe you'd make a video when/if you decide to use it.


----------



## mauichef

khashy said:


> I am so sold on this whole thing. Maybe you'd make a video when/if you decide to use it.



I've been using it every day. I try to buy my knives to use...and then to admire. But if they don't perform then there is no point IMO.
Having said that I do own some that only get to the board occasionally due to their rarity or focussed functionality. Or my inability to extract the best from them :scratchhead:
I guess I am a collector, but I'm a user first and foremost.

Not sure I want to embarrass myself with a video of my dubious knife skills!!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

I really dig the superconductor bolsters! What a great look and Randy did the fit 'n finish to the umph degree as usual.


----------



## Customfan

Ok, THAT is cool! Why 'o why do I look at this, just as I was happy! :wink:

"Titanium Niobium superconductor preform".... yeah... I knew that right away! :scared4:

Insane work Randy as always....

congratulations to the owner!


----------



## mauichef

Randy is a genuine artist for sure. I count myself so fortunate to own one of his creations at last.
When I saw the superconductor and damascus I just had to do it.
Yes Dave, the F&F is as good as I've ever seen. No, it's better actually.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Jcookgurl said:


> Just got this pic of my two new knives from Marko. Cannot wait to see them in person, but man, they're gorgeous. He's currently making me a strop to go with them...
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/SN5gk5



Nice. &#128077;
&#128512;

I hate the waiting.


----------



## malexthekid

kevpenbanc said:


> Nice. &#128077;
> &#128512;
> 
> I hate the waiting.



Here here. Even worse with teaser pics from the makers haha.


----------



## panda

v647c said:


> Sukenari honyaki 270mm gyuto



How about some impressions and choil shot?


----------



## v647c

panda said:


> How about some impressions and choil shot?



So far I've only cut an onion, 3 duck breasts and 5 hanger steaks with it. So I don't have a real opinion on its performance. It's much thinner behind the edge than I expected. And I expected lots of stiction from the mirror finish but didn't feel so. Reactivity is also much lower than expected. Has that glassy board feel that very hard shirogami usually offers. It's a beautiful blade with an equally beautiful handle from K&S. I've wanted one of these for a while now so BIG thanks to James for selling me the blade and putting his handle on it. I'll post a choil shot and some more detailed notes this weekend after I've actually done stuff with it.


----------



## panda

Do you or have you tried a masamoto ks? If so,would be interested in profile comparison.


----------



## Ancerill

I have both a KS and the Sukenari here, gotta have to excuse the pic's quality and my camera skills
















Profiles are pretty much identical, although the Sukenari is just a bit taller and thicker in comparison.


----------



## v647c

panda said:


> Do you or have you tried a masamoto ks? If so,would be interested in profile comparison.



My 240 KS is 4+ years old. It's seen better days to say the least. Its become a knife i leave at work. It's at least 4mm shorter (length) and 2mm shorter at heel. But looks like Ancerill is already all over this!


----------



## panda

Ancerill, that is all kinds of awesome right there and makes me ripe with anticipation for my own to be ready. i've been chasing masamoto honyaki with no luck and this might just be the ticket to obtain my unicorn knife!!

v647c - sounds to me like you should just turn it into a suji


----------



## easy13

My lady just got back from India and picked me up these. Pretty rugged, but the general knife that most street food vendors/shops use. No real edge on them right now, skinny ones have some serious flex on em, gonna get em on the stones in the AM and see if I can go at it like this guy

[video=youtube;MD-haKFhJNw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MD-haKFhJNw[/video]


----------



## cheflarge

Pretty good other half......... Might want to hang on to that one! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## slengteng

Two Sticks Forge 130mm Honyaki petty


----------



## khashy

slengteng said:


> Two Sticks Forge 130mm Honyaki petty



That's beautiful. Show us the hamon please


----------



## slengteng

Hamon seen in here.


----------



## khashy

slengteng said:


> Hamon seen in here.



Nice! What steel is it?


----------



## slengteng

khashy said:


> Nice! What steel is it?


It´s 1095 steel.


----------



## khashy

slengteng said:


> It´s 1095 steel.



Would love to hear your feedback after you have had a chance to use it in anger. The Funayuki they do looks really good - very tempting


----------



## slengteng

khashy said:


> Would love to hear your feedback after you have had a chance to use it in anger. The Funayuki they do looks really good - very tempting



Ok, I´ll try to give some feedback after I get to know this thing better.


----------



## erezj

Two new tools for the kitchen:
1. Watanabe Bunka 150, semi custom, 48 mm height, Blue steel core.
2. Nikiri 110, O1, My first forged baby, was originally supposed to be a birthday present for my 4 year old...but it came out wayyy too good...and wayyyy too sharp.



IMG_1774 by Erez Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Don't start a mirror polish selfie trend pls...


----------



## valgard

Soooo, last Friday I got my first knife by a custom western knife maker (Mario). This one stayed on the boards long enough for me to put together the budget from two months and then Mario was great, holding it for me until I was able to finish payment. I have less fitness gear but the most gorgeous knife I have ever held in my hands (and it isn't even close). This and a stone have eaten my budget and then some for three months but I'm very happy with it. 
XHP @62 HRC, 212mm long and 54mm at the heel, stunning Rosewood burl and Blackwood ferrule.


----------



## milkbaby

slengteng said:


> Hamon seen in here.



That's nice... :doublethumbsup:


----------



## foody518

@valgard NICE!!! The relatively flat profile looks good, as does the handle )
You got a nice tall 210mm too. Your desired specs?


----------



## milkbaby

erezj said:


> Two new tools for the kitchen:
> 1. Watanabe Bunka 150, semi custom, 48 mm height, Blue steel core.
> 2. Nikiri 110, O1, My first forged baby, was originally supposed to be a birthday present for my 4 year old...but it came out wayyy too good...and wayyyy too sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1774 by Erez Jacobson, on Flickr



Nice ones! You know you can easily make that nakiri less sharp right...?


----------



## milkbaby

valgard said:


> Soooo, last Friday I got my first knife by a custom western knife maker (Mario). This one stayed on the boards long enough for me to put together the budget from two months and then Mario was great, holding it for me until I was able to finish payment. I have less fitness gear but the most gorgeous knife I have ever held in my hands (and it isn't even close). This and a stone have eaten my budget and then some for three months but I'm very happy with it.
> XHP @62 HRC, 212mm long and 54mm at the heel, stunning Rosewood burl and Blackwood ferrule.
> View attachment 35159



Nice pickup! His knives are always beautiful... Let us know how it performs once you get some time with it! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## valgard

foody518 said:


> @valgard NICE!!! The relatively flat profile looks good, as does the handle )
> You got a nice tall 210mm too. Your desired specs?



Not a custom order, it was a ready made knife but the height is perfect for me, I like tall blades. The things that I really liked were the height, profile and handle. In a perfect world it would have been 15-20mm longer I guess.


----------



## valgard

milkbaby said:


> Nice ones! You know you can easily make that nakiri less sharp right...?



Thx, it is really beautiful. I will need some time to have some real impressions because this week there is a loaner coming to the house and I will have to work that one to give some feedback. All I can say for now is that the Mario is convex ground all the way up, clearly asymmetric and very thin all around.


----------



## valgard

@foody518 This one is why I was hopeless for the auction yesterday, not such a bad way to make myself broke though .


----------



## ashy2classy

valgard said:


> Soooo, last Friday I got my first knife by a custom western knife maker (Mario). This one stayed on the boards long enough for me to put together the budget from two months and then Mario was great, holding it for me until I was able to finish payment. I have less fitness gear but the most gorgeous knife I have ever held in my hands (and it isn't even close). This and a stone have eaten my budget and then some for three months but I'm very happy with it.
> XHP @62 HRC, 212mm long and 54mm at the heel, stunning Rosewood burl and Blackwood ferrule.
> View attachment 35159
> View attachment 35160
> View attachment 35161



Very nice...enjoy!


----------



## Marwin3000

This gift from my father in law just arrived. A 170 mm Blue steel santoku by Takayuki Awai! Looking forward to test it out!


----------



## khashy

Marwin3000 said:


> This gift from my father in law just arrived. A 170 mm Blue steel santoku by Takayuki Awai! Looking forward to test it out!



Looks gorgeous. I don't know Takayuki Awai at all, can you tell me a bit about him?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

It certainly looks like it could be by the late Masami Azai


----------



## ashy2classy

Marwin3000 said:


> This gift from my father in law just arrived. A 170 mm Blue steel santoku by Takayuki Awai! Looking forward to test it out!



Wow, what a gift! Nice FiL. :biggrin:


----------



## BorkWoodNC

Picked up this 100yr old restored and sharpened 6 pin cimeter and put it to good use chopping up a whole hog along with my vintage cleaver this weekend


----------



## KeithA

BorkWoodNC said:


> Picked up this 100yr old restored and sharpened 6 pin cimeter and put it to good use chopping up a whole hog along with my vintage cleaver this weekend
> 
> Wow, that's a cool knife and very INTIMIDATING. Never mess with a man carrying a cleaver in one hand and a cimeter in the other. :nunchucks:


----------



## ewebb10

BorkWoodNC said:


> Picked up this 100yr old restored and sharpened 6 pin cimeter and put it to good use chopping up a whole hog along with my vintage cleaver this weekend



Ever since I saw the picture of that cleaver stuck to my knife stand I have been looking for one. That thing is sweet!


----------



## Dinsdale

Michael Rader. Traditional Wa handle. 52100 with a forced mustard patina.

View attachment 35249


----------



## ashy2classy

Dinsdale said:


> Michael Rader. Traditional Wa handle. 52100 with a forced mustard patina.
> 
> View attachment 35249



:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Marwin3000

khashy said:


> Looks gorgeous. I don't know Takayuki Awai at all, can you tell me a bit about him?



I honestly don't have much information, other that he makes beautiful knives. There's some information on Japanny, but other than that information is scarse.


----------



## Bruschi

New Tanaka with a western handle


----------



## brainsausage

BorkWoodNC said:


> Picked up this 100yr old restored and sharpened 6 pin cimeter and put it to good use chopping up a whole hog along with my vintage cleaver this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy


----------



## foody518

Bruschi said:


> New Tanaka with a western handle



Congrats! Should be decently thin behind the edge, but I've found the actual initial edge to be a bit brittle and quick to wear. Benefits highly from a good stone sharpening to get some fresh metal on there and make it just the slightest bit thicker/more durable right at the edge bevel


----------



## Bruschi

Thanks! gonna run over the stone before I use it


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Haven't posted recently a couple new arrivals:





Shinko Seilan (&#38738;&#23706 Gyuto 240mm Kurouchi clad Aogami Super core by Shiro Kamo from Knives and Stones. Wanted to use for a Jnat test knife, but may be catch and release on BST since I got this beast below





Moritaka AS chukabocho. Completely flat profile which I think I'll like as I'm a fan of the Shig nakiri profile may also double as a noodle knife


----------



## Brady686

Nasty..lus1:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

I would suspect the "Takayuki Awai" to be a version of this one, but sold with a mangled description: https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...damascus-series-kas-3-wa-santoku-165mm6-4inch. The smith responsible is an apprentice of Masami Azai (not Awai), and his knives are commonly sold under the Azai name.


----------



## XooMG

This guy?
http://e-hamono.net/html/iwaizatuki.html
Iwai, not Awai. Hope that helps.


----------



## BorkWoodNC

ewebb10 said:


> Ever since I saw the picture of that cleaver stuck to my knife stand I have been looking for one. That thing is sweet!



Reach out to https://upbeatvintage.com/ , he always has several restored cleavers, hog splitters, and butcher knives on hand


----------



## JaVa

Bruschi said:


> New Tanaka with a western handle



Bought my wife the 150 petty and 190 gyuto. She absolutely loves them as do I. Incredible knives for the price. I think they're great even compared to some more expensive stuff I have. Also Tanakas version of VG10 really is surprisingly nice.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Tristone 165mm k-tip SG2 petty.
Handle and saya are ringed gidgee.


----------



## Marek07

Wow! Blade, handle & saya - just a perfect trifecta!


kevpenbanc said:


> Tristone 165mm k-tip SG2 petty.
> Handle and saya are ringed gidgee.


----------



## Anton

kevpenbanc said:


> Tristone 165mm k-tip SG2 petty.
> Handle and saya are ringed gidgee.



Who made the handle and saya?


----------



## malexthekid

Anton said:


> Who made the handle and saya?



Chadd Smith from Tristone Blades


----------



## kevpenbanc

malexthekid said:


> Chadd Smith from Tristone Blades



What he said.


----------



## cheflarge

Those cats from downunder are sure upping their game!!! :cool2:


----------



## milkbaby

The Tristone looks incredible. There's something about Australia, so many freaking good knifemakers there.


----------



## Marwin3000

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> I would suspect the "Takayuki Awai" to be a version of this one, but sold with a mangled description: https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...damascus-series-kas-3-wa-santoku-165mm6-4inch. The smith responsible is an apprentice of Masami Azai (not Awai), and his knives are commonly sold under the Azai name.



Yes, Might be! Japanny have a couple of videos on Youtube of different "Takayuki Away" blacksmiths making the knives. The knife on JCK looks similar, but the price point is half of the knife I got. hmm.


----------



## XooMG

Marwin3000 said:


> Yes, Might be! Japanny have a couple of videos on Youtube of different "Takayuki Away" blacksmiths making the knives. The knife on JCK looks similar, but the price point is half of the knife I got. hmm.


Please see my post on the previous page about Iwai. (Not Awai)


----------



## jklip13




----------



## schanop

jklip13 said:


>



Whoah, white #1 and the moon ... Awesome.


----------



## khashy

jklip13 said:


>



Is this a painting? Is it a knife? Damn it's a thing of beauty.

Who is the maker?


----------



## panda

That is a sexy blade.


----------



## Roberto

jklip13 said:


>


Is it from Suisin?Who is the maker?


----------



## labor of love

Miz?


----------



## jklip13

Roberto said:


> Is it from Suisin?Who is the maker?



Yup Ikeda san by Suisin


----------



## milkbaby

jklip13 said:


>



Wow... knife porn :bigeek:


----------



## Dinsdale

Not new, but new shoes for both and a saya for the shig.

View attachment 35293

View attachment 35294


----------



## cheflarge

Darn sexy!!!


----------



## zetieum

Dinsdale said:


> Not new, but new shoes for both and a saya for the shig.
> 
> View attachment 35293
> 
> View attachment 35294




Botom handle is extremly nice!


----------



## hambone.johnson

Dinsdale said:


> Not new, but new shoes for both and a saya for the shig.
> 
> View attachment 35293
> 
> View attachment 35294



How do you like Isiah's work dinsdale? He has my marko scimitar and a block of buckeye burl... I'm hoping for good things . 

Nice work on your kit btw


----------



## Dinsdale

His work is absolutely first rate. Fit and finish is great. He's done several handles for me and one Damascus knife. Couldn't recommend anyone better.


----------



## chiffonodd

Dinsdale said:


> Not new, but new shoes for both and a saya for the shig.
> 
> View attachment 35293



Honestly never been one for dyed burl but that's just stunning


----------



## mbiraman

kevpenbanc said:


> Tristone 165mm k-tip SG2 petty.
> Handle and saya are ringed gidgee.



awesome


----------



## Badgertooth

Little red handled number. Longest flat spot ever.









Gave her a little tickle on a Chosera 3k and it obliterated my prep on this leek and spring onions


----------



## Nemo

kevpenbanc said:


> Tristone 165mm k-tip SG2 petty.
> Handle and saya are ringed gidgee.



Boy am I looking forward to the niolox gyuto that Chadd is making for me. It's also getting a gidgee handle and saya.


----------



## brooksie967

Badgertooth said:


> Little red handled number. Longest flat spot ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave her a little tickle on a Chosera 3k and it obliterated my prep on this leek and spring onions



Please share the flat spot. I'm jelly! Very nice score.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

got them a few weeks ago from Dalman. ahhhh so happy 

He made a curly maple saya for my own made 240 sawblade steel guyto. I also treated myself with one of Dalmans awesome pettys in carbon steel and a hunt/fishing knife in aeb-l with sexy lines


----------



## Anton

Late to the party

Taking a picture of these two until now but have had them for a while.. and don't normally post here but these are worth sharing as a pair.


----------



## cheflivengood

Anton said:


> Late to the party
> 
> Taking a picture of these two until now but have had them for a while.. and don't normally post here but these are worth sharing as a pair.
> 
> View attachment 35364
> View attachment 35365
> View attachment 35366
> View attachment 35367



Damn bruh, ever need those re etched I'd be honored


----------



## DevinT

Wow, cool pirate sword. 

Hoss


----------



## Furminati

Wow


----------



## Mucho Bocho

DevinT said:


> Wow, cool pirate sword.
> 
> Hoss



Hoss Pirate Sword. That something special!


----------



## shownomarci

'Pirate Slicer' with a feather damascus
You must feel like Capt. Jack Sparrow.


----------



## pd7077

The package with my very first J-knives arrived yesterday. Something tells me that these won't be my last.


----------



## Anton

that's a horrible start!... 
Awesome work - very classy 



pd7077 said:


> The package with my very first J-knives arrived yesterday. Something tells me that these won't be my last.


----------



## Anton

who made the handle and saya?


----------



## pd7077

Anton said:


> who made the handle and saya?



Handles and sayas were made by Carter Hopkins. Handles are ironwood (regular for the Koishi and Takeda / burl for the petty, which was also my by CH) with Ukrainian bog oak ferrules/end caps and nickel-silver & black buffalo horn spacers. Sayas are ribbon sapele. And to think that I used to be impressed by Shuns


----------



## kevpenbanc

pd7077 said:


> Handles and sayas were made by Carter Hopkins. Handles are ironwood (regular for the Koishi and Takeda / burl for the petty, which was also my by CH) with Ukrainian bog oak ferrules/end caps and nickel-silver & black buffalo horn spacers. Sayas are ribbon sapele. And to think that I used to be impressed by Shuns



Awesome mate.
Quite a start, looking forward to what you follow that up with


----------



## Eitan78

shig inventory
most recent purchase is the yanagiba 360mm on the left 
View attachment 35388
View attachment 35389


----------



## cheflarge

So pd7077 you're saying that you are no longer impressed with Shuns????? :justkidding:


----------



## YLQDave

BorkWoodNC said:


> Picked up this 100yr old restored and sharpened 6 pin cimeter and put it to good use chopping up a whole hog along with my vintage cleaver this weekend



Awesome!


----------



## YLQDave

Dinsdale said:


> Not new, but new shoes for both and a saya for the shig.
> 
> View attachment 35293
> 
> View attachment 35294



I love the angled handle!


----------



## zetieum

Anton said:


> who made the handle and saya?



Looks a lot like the handle you made on my wakuis!


----------



## Anton

zetieum said:


> Looks a lot like the handle you made on my wakuis!



wrong Anton.. :nunchucks:


----------



## Choppin

150mm Toyama Kasumi Petty

Pics here: 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8whNyGUZqBJVGlwV1A2NWdSZnM

Really excited about this one. My first handmade J knife (my others are MACs) so any comparison is limited. At 35-36mm height, I see this turning out really versatile. Used it yesterday to make a ratatouille. It handled every task with ease, and to be honest the OOTB sharpness wasn't that great when cutting through paper but it made a beautiful job on the vegetables. Can't wait to see what it can do after being sharpened. Makes me think harder about getting the 210 gyuto...

One of the pics was after making the ratatouille. Showing some crazy patina already. 

I have some totally beginner questions for you regarding the handle:

1- Should I seal the handle, where the blade enters (see pic)? I'm wondering about water getting into the handle and causing any problems... 

2- In one of the pics you can see the handle looks kinda raw ("hairy" I would say) and feels a bit dry/rough to the touch. Should I apply some oil/cream or something? Its no big deal for me, just worried about long term condition of the wood if I leave it like this (looks kinda dry...)

Many thank's!


----------



## Brijac

If it can't cut paper properly it ain't even close to sharp  Get some work on waterstones  As for the handle, get fine grit sandpaper and do some work on it. After that coat it with mineral oil. I don't know what type of sealant he used for holding the blade in the handle, if its vax or epoxy there is no need to seal it with anything. If it's just hammered/burned into the wood then you should coat that area with mineral oil/beeswax aswell.
Edit: just saw the pic, if i were you i'd coat that area with mineral oil then seal with vax.


----------



## Choppin

Thank's Brijac, will try that on the handle! Yes it's probably not even sharp but I was surprised how well it could cut even in that state...


----------



## panda

paper cutting is the most useless test that everyone does. you need to cut food with it to judge real world sharpness. regardless, never go by out of box edge anyway.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Damn Magnus - those be some pretty pretty blades ... is it the lighting (probably) or does the hollow ground in the Dalman petty appear to be a little wavy half way from heel to tip ... just curious. Would love to get your thoughts on how they cut/food release! Sweet work on the gyuto and very nice hunting/utility knife BTW!



Mr.Magnus said:


> got them a few weeks ago from Dalman. ahhhh so happy
> 
> He made a curly maple saya for my own made 240 sawblade steel guyto. I also treated myself with one of Dalmans awesome pettys in carbon steel and a hunt/fishing knife in aeb-l with sexy lines


----------



## XooMG

MontezumaBoy said:


> Damn Magnus - those be some pretty pretty blades ... is it the lighting (probably) or does the hollow ground in the Dalman petty appear to be a little wavy half way from heel to tip ... just curious.


Looks like a hardening line.


----------



## geoff_nocon

150mm petty Damascus sanmai catcheside.


----------



## RDalman

MontezumaBoy said:


> Damn Magnus - those be some pretty pretty blades ... is it the lighting (probably) or does the hollow ground in the Dalman petty appear to be a little wavy half way from heel to tip ... just curious. Would love to get your thoughts on how they cut/food release! Sweet work on the gyuto and very nice hunting/utility knife BTW!



To go with the distal taper the hollow needs to be adjusted, both for function and looks, so you're probably seeing that transition area where it gets tapered. Same goes for the bevels, everything wants taper, and then we want looks too &#128524;


----------



## RDalman

But also before that point could be the lighting. I believe it's this one https://www.instagram.com/p/BPKuvSvgngR/


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Thanks Robin - probably should have PM'd Magnus as I was not trying to cause a stir (since I have seen your impeccable work)! Definitely think it is the lighting since in his shot there is a lamp up and behind the blade! One day (soon ?) I will have one of yours in my kit! 



RDalman said:


> But also before that point could be the lighting. I believe it's this one https://www.instagram.com/p/BPKuvSvgngR/


----------



## RDalman

MontezumaBoy said:


> Thanks Robin - probably should have PM'd Magnus as I was not trying to cause a stir (since I have seen your impeccable work)! Definitely think it is the lighting since in his shot there is a lamp up and behind the blade! One day (soon ?) I will have one of yours in my kit!



None stir taken hehe  I think there may be a small unevenness (that I attempted to explain a little) you're seeing and it shows a little in my pic too, the lighting probably exaggerated it a little  thanks.


----------



## KitchenCommander

Kurosaki AS 210 Gyuto from the BST here. Nice weight and profile. I was looking for a wide bevel 210. 
I like stainless clad carbons, this is my 3rd one. Yuki, Ichimonji, and now Kurosaki


----------



## Sleep

Two new working knives. Watanabe and Toyama


----------



## Badgertooth

Sleep said:


> Two new working knives. Watanabe and Toyama



That ktip tho


----------



## Anton

Those are the business


----------



## ryanjams

Gahhh I opted for a 270 Toyama with chestnut during the sale, but that k tip has me feeling things!


----------



## Badgertooth

ryanjams said:


> Gahhh I opted for a 270 Toyama with chestnut during the sale, but that k tip has me feeling things!



I have a 270 and I have ktip envy sometimes when I see one.. 

until I cut with my 270.


----------



## tgfencer

Really like my 270 Toyama as well. Do wish I had remembered to pay for a chestnut handle though!


----------



## sergeysus

Those Toyama are looking nice especially with chestnut.....


----------



## Nemo

I bought this one from James at K&S after eying it for a long time.

Beautiful handle. Lovely hamon for aogami. Flat profile, very similar to my Yoshikane tsuchime SKD. Not a very tall gyuto. Workhorse grind, very convex on right, a little on left. Feels very solid. Excellent food release. Thin tip.

Great for getting through lots of food quickly.

Forms a light grey patina fairly quickly.

Very similar performance to Mert's 52100 mega workhorse which was reviewed here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/30927-Australia-pass-around-for-workhorse-gyuto/page2

Except it's much shorter, not as accomplished a rock chopper, is slightly thinner behind the edge and its food release isn't quite as brilliant as the mega-workhorse.

Sorry for the poor pictures. You can see the hamon if you squint.







The pictures on James' site are much better: http://www.knivesandstones.com/mert-tansu-blue-2-honyaki-gyuto-with-buckeye-burl-handle/


----------



## Cheeks1989

Very jealous nemo!


----------



## Noah

Nemo said:


> I bought this one from James at K&S after eying it for a long time.
> 
> Beautiful handle. Lovely hamon for aogami. Flat profile, very similar to my Yoshikane tsuchime SKD. Not a very tall gyuto. Workhorse grind, very convex on right, a little on left. Feels very solid. Excellent food release. Thin tip.
> 
> Great for getting through lots of food quickly.
> 
> Forms a light grey patina fairly quickly.
> 
> Very similar performance to Mert's 52100 mega workhorse which was reviewed here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/30927-Australia-pass-around-for-workhorse-gyuto/page2
> 
> Except it's much shorter, not as accomplished a rock chopper, is slightly thinner behind the edge and its food release isn't quite as brilliant as the mega-workhorse.
> 
> Sorry for the poor pictures. You can see the hamon if you squint.
> 
> View attachment 35460
> 
> 
> View attachment 35461
> 
> 
> The pictures on James' site are much better: http://www.knivesandstones.com/mert-tansu-blue-2-honyaki-gyuto-with-buckeye-burl-handle/



Sweet blade there Nemo. Hope it serves you well!


----------



## Nemo

Yep, she's a beauty.


----------



## cheflarge

In my experience, you can't go wrong with one of Mr. Tansus functional works of art!!! :goodpost:


----------



## brooksie967

270X73mm "Gyuto" in SKD. This thing is a beast, hella thin behind the edge and has food separation that's fantastic!

AND 300mm Honekiri. I've been told by my guy that this is a Mizuno. That blonde horn though, right? Spine at the handle is 6mm if I recall.


----------



## Godslayer

brooksie967 said:


> 270X73mm "Gyuto" in SKD. This thing is a beast, hella thin behind the edge and has food separation that's fantastic!
> 
> AND 300mm Honekiri. I've been told by my guy that this is a Mizuno. That blonde horn though, right? Spine at the handle is 6mm if I recall.



Details on the gyuto lol


----------



## Eloh

+1 i want to buy one. 
Profile Looks like masashi kobo


----------



## brooksie967

Eloh said:


> +1 i want to buy one.
> Profile Looks like masashi kobo



I honestly don't know anything about it other than the steel. I have a Masashi 270 in sld and it's a very different knife.


----------



## chefcomesback

Nemo said:


> Sorry for the poor pictures. You can see the hamon if squint
> [/URL]



There you go Phil , this will give better idea about the hamon

https://instagram.com/p/BI2Hj6ThNWE/


----------



## Nemo

Yeah, that shows it quite well.


----------



## jklip13

by a show of hands, how many Honekiri owners exist on this forum?


----------



## brooksie967

jklip13 said:


> by a show of hands, how many Honekiri owners exist on this forum?



It has cool factor


----------



## Godslayer

jklip13 said:


> by a show of hands, how many Honekiri owners exist on this forum?



My guess is less than 10, I think I have seen 2-3 on BST, the knife is supremely specialized and very very expensive. I looked at a few online and can't even remotely justify it, saying that I don't even own a deba lol


----------



## luther

James Oatley, 230x58mm forged s grind W2 k-tip

super happy :2thumbsup:


----------



## Badgertooth

How does that bad boy cut? There is something in the water in Australia at the moment. Mert, Oatley, Tristone, The 9, DP Custom


----------



## preizzo

How does that bad boy cut? There is something in the water in Australia at the moment. Mert, Oatley, Tristone, The 9, DP Custom

Badgertooth you forget @goldeband_knife_and_tool &#128522;&#128521;


----------



## Nemo

Luther, is that Oatley an S grind?

Nice looking knife.


----------



## milkbaby

brooksie967 said:


> 270X73mm "Gyuto" in SKD. This thing is a beast, hella thin behind the edge and has food separation that's fantastic!
> 
> AND 300mm Honekiri. I've been told by my guy that this is a Mizuno. That blonde horn though, right? Spine at the handle is 6mm if I recall.



Wow, both those are crazy cool! :doublethumbsup:

Was the gyuto a one off custom request?


----------



## milkbaby

luther said:


> James Oatley, 230x58mm forged s grind W2 k-tip
> 
> super happy :2thumbsup:



Super nice! I saw he finished a few with the forged finish and s-grind recently. His work always looks awesome.


----------



## daddy yo yo

luther said:


> James Oatley, 230x58mm forged s grind W2 k-tip
> 
> super happy :2thumbsup:


WOW!!! If you ever wanna sell this one, please let me know! Any chance to see some more pics?


----------



## luther

daddy yo yo said:


> Any chance to see some more pics?



Sure:


----------



## daddy yo yo

luther said:


> Sure:



I have to admit this knife really turns me on!


----------



## zetieum

luther said:


> Sure:



THAT !!!! Asymetric S grind. Looks totally awesome!!!


----------



## cheflarge

Goodness - Gracious!!!


----------



## Sillywizard

luther said:


> Sure:
> ...



That...
That is...
That is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen!
*Sheds a tear*


----------



## malexthekid

He definitely does some amazing work. On my list of must get.


----------



## Doug

The Post Man brought a happy package today.




Thanks Robin, beautiful work on the knife and saya. The curly birch and curly maple are gorgeous.:biggrin:


----------



## RDalman

Pretty sweet when non ems is as fast as ems &#128076;
Thank you Doug.


----------



## limpet

Doug said:


> The Post Man brought a happy package today.
> 
> View attachment 35494
> 
> 
> Thanks Robin, beautiful work on the knife and saya. The curly birch and curly maple are gorgeous.:biggrin:



Great purchase, beautiful knife. And it looks so light it levitates above the board??!


----------



## StonedEdge

It's getting a little hot in here.....Some amazing stuff lately!


----------



## Doug

limpet said:


> Great purchase, beautiful knife. And it looks so light it levitates above the board??!



Ha, thanks. Two cutting boards one at an angle. Hard to get a good pic on my small cluttered counter.

There's something about the Dalman profile that I really like. Hmmm,,

View attachment 35496


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Beautiful Dalman man - very jealous / saya is crazy! 

Couple of Mario's arrived very recently - the guy is awesome to work with. Gyuto is XHP and the petty is CPM154 (wanted to try both from him).


----------



## ashy2classy

Doug said:


> The Post Man brought a happy package today.
> 
> View attachment 35494
> 
> 
> Thanks Robin, beautiful work on the knife and saya. The curly birch and curly maple are gorgeous.:biggrin:



DAAAMMMNNNN! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Doug

MontezumaBoy said:


> Beautiful Dalman man - very jealous / saya is crazy!
> 
> Couple of Mario's arrived very recently - the guy is awesome to work with. Gyuto is XHP and the petty is CPM154 (wanted to try both from him).



Wow, stunning pair of Marios. I always loved the look of his knives but don't know much about them. His logo says a lot about the man.
Would like to know the deminisions of the knives and your impressions once you've had a chance to use them. Nice score:thumbsup:


----------



## Bromo33333

Look what came in the mail?


----------



## Lars

Before I die I will own a Misono Swedish Gyuto..

Lars


----------



## foody518

Dragon!


----------



## valgard

I have to admit the dragon entices me. :O


----------



## Noah

Great looking knife Bromo33333. May it serve you well!


----------



## Bromo33333

Thanks everyone!

I'm looking forward to trying to get a nice patina on it. The unexpected patina on one of my other knives (billed as hard core stainless, but apparently not immune to discoloration) made me want to try our a carbon steel knife. And while longer than I typically prefer, the "dragon" design sold me (plus the profile, and the high regard people give the Misono Swedish Steel Dragon).

After sharpening I could press it without much effort into a paper towel on the cutting board and hear/see it cut the towel cleanly without moving the blade back and forth. Wow that's sharp.


----------



## Customfan

Nice Bromo! Been looking at that for a while....

I have the feeling I've been saying that a lot lately! :bigeek:


----------



## StonedEdge

The Misono Swedish knives really do take a nice edge. Very reactive at first but forms a nice patina in no time. Proteins make it turn a copper-ish blue


----------



## foody518

Bromo33333 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying to get a nice patina on it. The unexpected patina on one of my other knives (billed as hard core stainless, but apparently not immune to discoloration) made me want to try our a carbon steel knife. And while longer than I typically prefer, the "dragon" design sold me (plus the profile, and the high regard people give the Misono Swedish Steel Dragon).
> 
> After sharpening I could press it without much effort into a paper towel on the cutting board and hear/see it cut the towel cleanly without moving the blade back and forth. Wow that's sharp.



I didn't find the reactivity too hard to manage. There wasn't a need to rinse and wipe immediately after one onion or tomato dice like what some of these soft iron clad carbons I've owned have acted like...
Profile is lovely

Next step - hanging paper towel cuts


----------



## Bromo33333

foody518 said:


> I didn't find the reactivity too hard to manage. There wasn't a need to rinse and wipe immediately after one onion or tomato dice like what some of these soft iron clad carbons I've owned have acted like...
> Profile is lovely
> 
> Next step - hanging paper towel cuts



Good to know. I did a naughty thing and cut a lime last night. No discoloration or anything at all. Good sign. 
It did basically fall through the lime which was fun.


----------



## daddy yo yo

the 240 dragon was my first carbon knife and it is a very forgiving carbon blade. It is my Western beater knife. With beater I don't mean that I throw everything at it, but when I am in the mood for a Western handle I pull out this one in 9 out of 10 cases. Why? This knife is simple and easy to maintain, reactivity is gone once you have built a patina and this knife just feels great. F&F on mine was immaculate, better than on many knives I've had so far...


----------



## ashy2classy

Devin Thomas 225mm ITK...someone from the last run sold it to me. So happy to get my hands on one of these!


----------



## sergeysus

^^^ Wow! Nice pickup.


----------



## Barmoley

Very nice, I really like your handle. I think you will like the ITK.


----------



## milkbaby

ashy2classy said:


> Devin Thomas 225mm ITK...someone from the last run sold it to me. So happy to get my hands on one of these!



I said this on a different forum, but that is a nice knife! The handle woods are really nice on this one too. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Badgertooth

Just fired off the appropriate thank you emails to the German members who nudged me in the direction of this knife. This thing is nuts! I asked for it ground a little thinner behind the edge because I'm pretty much set for midweights and workhorses and they nailed it.













That SC145 is pretty nice on the stones too.


----------



## brooksie967

Badgertooth said:


> Just fired off the appropriate thank you emails to the German members who nudged me in the direction of this knife. This thing is nuts! I asked for it ground a little thinner behind the edge because I'm pretty much set for midweights and workhorses and they nailed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That SC145 is pretty nice on the stones too.



When you get bored send it to me. You have my address.


----------



## Sharpchef

Badgertooth said:


> Just fired off the appropriate thank you emails to the German members who nudged me in the direction of this knife. This thing is nuts! I asked for it ground a little thinner behind the edge because I'm pretty much set for midweights and workhorses and they nailed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That SC145 is pretty nice on the stones too.



This is actually no SC145 it is SC125....  ... I love them too! very good ones from my favorite blacksmith....

Btw. that steel seems too love the shapton 30k......

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## alterwisser

Badgertooth said:


> Just fired off the appropriate thank you emails to the German members who nudged me in the direction of this knife. This thing is nuts! I asked for it ground a little thinner behind the edge because I'm pretty much set for midweights and workhorses and they nailed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That SC145 is pretty nice on the stones too.



Congrats! It's a sweet, sweet knife! Great fit and finish, great steel, great profile, great grind .... and if you consider what you get, it's a steal .... especially as a non EU buyer with 19% VAT deducted ...!


----------



## Barmoley

I probably missed it, but what is this knife and company? Looks great.


----------



## valgard

Barmoley said:


> I probably missed it, but what is this knife and company? Looks great.



Xerxes


----------



## alterwisser

Barmoley said:


> I probably missed it, but what is this knife and company? Looks great.



Xerxes knives, the makers name is Jannis Scholz, young german guy.

He makes full customs, semi customs and a line of knives named "Primus" for a german vendor (Messerkontor - not sure I'm allowed to link to that).

The one Badgertooth bought is from that Primus line. Comes in 230mm, 180 (I think) and Petty (130?!)


----------



## luther

Badgertooth said:


> Just fired off the appropriate thank you emails to the German members who nudged me in the direction of this knife. This thing is nuts! I asked for it ground a little thinner behind the edge because I'm pretty much set for midweights and workhorses and they nailed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That SC145 is pretty nice on the stones too.



Congratulations, a very good purchase. I had it already in my hand - you will love it.


----------



## ashy2classy

Badgertooth said:


> Just fired off the appropriate thank you emails to the German members who nudged me in the direction of this knife. This thing is nuts! I asked for it ground a little thinner behind the edge because I'm pretty much set for midweights and workhorses and they nailed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That SC145 is pretty nice on the stones too.



Sorry if it was mentioned already, but who is the maker? Looks great and super thin. Enjoy!


----------



## labor of love

I haven't seen a xerxes knife I wouldn't mind owning yet. Nice score.


----------



## Badgertooth

ashy2classy said:


> Sorry if it was mentioned already, but who is the maker? Looks great and super thin. Enjoy!



Xerxes Primus 23cm gyuto


----------



## Badgertooth

Quick demo through a carrot.

https://youtu.be/fb3upjS5Mkw


----------



## milkbaby

Xerxes looks beautiful in the youtube vid, we need better glamour pics here tho!


----------



## panda

Primus is the only non Japanese knife I am even remotely interested in. Let me know if any of y'all would like to loan one out for a pro's opinion. &#128521;


----------



## alterwisser

panda said:


> Primus is the only non Japanese knife I am even remotely interested in. Let me know if any of y'all would like to loan one out for a pro's opinion. [emoji6]



I might [emoji6]


----------



## mc2442

And where would you purchase a Xerxes Primus?


----------



## alterwisser

mc2442 said:


> And where would you purchase a Xerxes Primus?



Google "messerkontor"

I think they're sold out again on the 230 though. No surprise there ...


----------



## XooMG

I like mine, but I'm not very picky.


----------



## Badgertooth

Yeah mine was a 4 month wait.


----------



## alterwisser

Badgertooth said:


> Yeah mine was a 4 month wait.



Worth it Lol


----------



## Sharpchef

panda said:


> Primus is the only non Japanese knife I am even remotely interested in. Let me know if any of y'all would like to loan one out for a pro's opinion. &#128521;



allready tested......

[video=youtube;UWTPDs074Wk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWTPDs074Wk&t=10s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWTPDs074Wk&t=10s[/video]

at home:

[video=youtube;UDGhwhK_ykY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDGhwhK_ykY&t=127s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDGhwhK_ykY&t=127s[/video]

Here is my newest purchase,

something really special... Imagine an original Kato with 255mm blade the Grind is nearly original only a little bit thinner (Thanks to Mr. Schanz)....: And of course out of a very special steel.... &#1056;12&#1052;3&#1050;5&#1060;2-&#1052;&#1055; some russian high speed steel... Very tough and edge retention is like 3 weeks pro business without problems.....  ... 









Greets Sebastian.


----------



## Furminati

Sharpchef said:


> allready tested......
> 
> [video=youtube;UWTPDs074Wk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWTPDs074Wk&t=10s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWTPDs074Wk&t=10s[/video]
> 
> at home:
> 
> [video=youtube;UDGhwhK_ykY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDGhwhK_ykY&t=127s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDGhwhK_ykY&t=127s[/video]
> 
> Here is my newest purchase,
> 
> something really special... Imagine an original Kato with 255mm blade the Grind is nearly original only a little bit thinner (Thanks to Mr. Schanz)....: And of course out of a very special steel.... &#1056;12&#1052;3&#1050;5&#1060;2-&#1052;&#1055; some russian high speed steel... Very tough and edge retention is like 3 weeks pro business without problems.....  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greets Sebastian.



Impressive !


----------



## inzite

hehe... 



a denka vege cleaver #teruyasufujiwara by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Badgertooth

inzite said:


> hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> a denka vege cleaver #teruyasufujiwara by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



This makes me happy.


----------



## inzite

Badgertooth said:


> This makes me happy.



getting it in person from the master made me even happier hahah


----------



## XooMG

Cool. What's the weight on it?


----------



## inzite

XooMG said:


> Cool. What's the weight on it?



not sure, it was almost an instant buy when i entered his store since i have been looking for a small cleaver hehe. still in tokyo and got it this morning along with a 240 denka as well.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

inzite said:


> hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> a denka vege cleaver #teruyasufujiwara by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr




Holy crap! Is that a full size cleaver!.dimensions? It looks pretty dang flat as well! Was this a custom order and if so how much was this bad boy? May have a to reconsider getting another TF!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

inzite said:


> not sure, it was almost an instant buy when i entered his store since i have been looking for a small cleaver hehe. still in tokyo and got it this morning along with a 240 denka as well.



Can you get me one! Please!


----------



## inzite

Chicagohawkie said:


> Holy crap! Is that a full size cleaver!.dimensions? It looks pretty dang flat as well! Was this a custom order and if so how much was this bad boy? May have a to reconsider getting another TF!



haha not full size, something sub 200 lengthwise. i was told it was for a custom order that the customer never came to pick up. Great size imo for daily home cooking haha. No more in the store, was the only one


----------



## inzite

#teruyasufujiwara by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



#teruyasufujiwara by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## inzite

didnt expect to meet the master himself! very nice guy!


----------



## Sillywizard

inzite said:


> #teruyasufujiwara by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> #teruyasufujiwara by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



Well whata ya know?!
Sweet! Gratz to that pick up!
And look! Autographed by the Sensei in person!! Awesome!


----------



## foody518

@inzite too cool!!


----------



## valgard

foody518 said:


> @inzite too cool!!



lus1: this is way too cool


----------



## Marek07

inzite said:


> hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> a denka vege cleaver #teruyasufujiwara by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


Told myself there's no point getting envious of others. Many great knives are posted here and you can't have everything. I failed. 
Jealous of your cleaver, jealous of your Denka, jealous of your trip, jealous of your visit to his shop and meeting him. *Fantastic!*


----------



## fatboylim

inzite said:


> hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> a denka vege cleaver #teruyasufujiwara by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



That is a whole lot of awesome!


----------



## inzite

Sillywizard said:


> Well whata ya know?!
> Sweet! Gratz to that pick up!
> And look! Autographed by the Sensei in person!! Awesome!





foody518 said:


> @inzite too cool!!





valgard said:


> lus1: this is way too cool





Marek07 said:


> Told myself there's no point getting envious of others. Many great knives are posted here and you can't have everything. I failed.
> Jealous of your cleaver, jealous of your Denka, jealous of your trip, jealous of your visit to his shop and meeting him. *Fantastic!*





fatboylim said:


> That is a whole lot of awesome!



thank you guys! i was just gonna hop by since it was about 20 mins train ride and most pics i see of people buying from his direct store deals with his storefront person so i thought i would just go choose myself a denka but was absolutely surprised by the small chinese cleaver in the dislplay case and even more so when he came out from the back hahaha, I picked a pretty thin behind the edge denka but it was slightly tipped so I asked for it to be fixed immediately and he came out with the fixed blade lol! It was totally amazing from that point and on. We chatted some more and had my sons kanjj engraved by himself and we chatted about his trip to canada and knifewear. I will post more pics after i get home but I also got a tshirt from him as a gift!


----------



## brooksie967

270mm KS! Measures 285*55mm

Spine: Less than 1mm at the tip. About 2mm above the heel.


----------



## preizzo

Fantastic inzite


----------



## dwalker

Nice find brooksie!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Really like that little cleaver you got inzite, lucky timing with the availability too.


----------



## Bromo33333

Nice one!! May it serve you well!!!


----------



## Customfan

Gengetsu 
240mm semi-stainless gyuto

Trying to take it for a whirl but this little guy just wont let go! :spin chair:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3395_zpsrbxa2loi.jpg


----------



## Brady686

Not new, but got a brand new finish by Jon from JKI. Amazing job!!
https://flic.kr/p/TPhTk3


----------



## Graydo77

Just in from Mr Dalman, threw a half finished handle on it to be able to get a feel for it. Nice work as always Robin[emoji109]&#127995;[emoji109]&#127995;
https://flic.kr/p/UpnuE4
https://flic.kr/p/T7YXR7


----------



## inzite

lovely ones in this page so far!

could not resist taking a pic of it in the hotel haha.



 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



upload by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr

and cleaver choil and front



upload by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



upload by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## panda

inzite, beautiful knife, what is it!?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Can't get over that cleaver when you're taking pictures again could you get a profile shot from head on? No rush and can wait until you're back in Canada but I'm trying to decide what to do with my dead flat moritaka cleaver.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

inzite said:


> lovely ones in this page so far!
> 
> could not resist taking a pic of it in the hotel haha.
> 
> 
> 
> by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> upload by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr
> 
> and cleaver choil and front
> 
> 
> 
> upload by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> upload by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



Nice! 
Now we all know where he keeps the good stuff! And how to get it! Unfortunately Japan for me is quite a long way away!


----------



## inzite

panda said:


> inzite, beautiful knife, what is it!?



 first two is denka 240 and last two pics is denka small cleaver


----------



## inzite

Chicagohawkie said:


> Nice!
> Now we all know where he keeps the good stuff! And how to get it! Unfortunately Japan for me is quite a long way away!



yeah, his shop has some great stuff


----------



## inzite

aboynamedsuita said:


> Can't get over that cleaver when you're taking pictures again could you get a profile shot from head on? No rush and can wait until you're back in Canada but I'm trying to decide what to do with my dead flat moritaka cleaver.



yes i will


----------



## Chicagohawkie

aboynamedsuita said:


> Can't get over that cleaver when you're taking pictures again could you get a profile shot from head on? No rush and can wait until you're back in Canada but I'm trying to decide what to do with my dead flat moritaka cleaver.



So what is you initial take on your moritaka? Mine was a catch and release as I couldn't get past the size and thickness, would have taken way too much work to get it where I would have wanted it. I'm gonna stick with my Pierre R cleaver, it's flat, thin and an ideal weight.... only thing I don't like about it is it's not Japanese.


----------



## Marek07

inzite said:


> lovely ones in this page so far!
> 
> could not resist taking a pic of it in the hotel haha.
> 
> 
> 
> by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


:thumbsup: Just beautiful! What a partner for your cleaver. Looks like F&F is not an issue when shopping in person.
Even more jealous...


----------



## Badgertooth

inzite said:


> lovely ones in this page so far!
> 
> could not resist taking a pic of it in the hotel haha.
> 
> 
> 
> by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



Team Red-handle [emoji109]&#127996;


----------



## Choppin

Gorgeous gyuto, inzite! Could you tell me where is the balance point on this one?


----------



## nkbitsch

This one just popped in the door from Australia the other day! I haven't had much time to use it yet, but it's a beautiful thing to look at!


----------



## khashy

nkbitsch said:


> This one just popped in the door from Australia the other day! I haven't had much time to use it yet, but it's a beautiful thing to look at!



Love the handle. What wood is it?


----------



## nkbitsch

khashy said:


> Love the handle. What wood is it?



From what can read from Merts instagram, it's a two colored amboyna burl. I'm not familiar with this wood, but it's really beautiful, and the colors are strong on the side pictured, and more subtle on the other.


----------



## khashy

nkbitsch said:


> From what can read from Merts instagram, it's a two colored amboyna burl. I'm not familiar with this wood, but it's really beautiful, and the colors are strong on the side pictured, and more subtle on the other.



Looks like a living breathing fire. The amboyna on the knife I have is definitely not as 'firy' as yours


----------



## milkbaby

inzite said:


> lovely ones in this page so far!
> 
> could not resist taking a pic of it in the hotel haha.



Geez that's nice! Cool story about meeting TF at the shop too. Now I want to go to Japan to buy one myself and maybe eat some sushi as well.


----------



## inzite

milkbaby said:


> Geez that's nice! Cool story about meeting TF at the shop too. Now I want to go to Japan to buy one myself and maybe eat some sushi as well.





Badgertooth said:


> Team Red-handle [emoji109]&#127996;





Choppin said:


> Gorgeous gyuto, inzite! Could you tell me where is the balance point on this one?





Marek07 said:


> :thumbsup: Just beautiful! What a partner for your cleaver. Looks like F&F is not an issue when shopping in person.
> Even more jealous...



thanks guys! yes the red handle has a good contrast with the overall look! fit and finish is fine to the point where it matches the rustic-ness overall and i love it. I believe the balance point is about right near between kanji and bolster. Indeed it should match the mini cleaver very well hehe will have to use them first hehe.

and here is my final pick up for the trip. the streaks are oil streaks from oil applied by oguro san.  very warm person along with his wife!



ku version  by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Badgertooth

KU Kato. Prepare to be very happy.


----------



## Anton

Badgertooth said:


> KU Kato. Prepare to be very happy.



very nice - that's the one I've been chasing.


----------



## dwalker

Anton said:


> very nice - that's the one I've been chasing.



Me too


----------



## preizzo

Me to.. You have an amazing collection inzite.!! I require a Family photos of your knives!!! &#128525; &#128525; &#128525;


----------



## Chicagohawkie

inzite said:


> thanks guys! yes the red handle has a good contrast with the overall look! fit and finish is fine to the point where it matches the rustic-ness overall and i love it. I believe the balance point is about right near between kanji and bolster. Indeed it should match the mini cleaver very well hehe will have to use them first hehe.
> 
> and here is my final pick up for the trip. the streaks are oil streaks from oil applied by oguro san.  very warm person along with his wife!
> 
> 
> 
> ku version  by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr




Wow! What a great trip you had! 3 great knives!


----------



## strumke

345mm, 52100 steel, mango handle w koa spacer


----------



## valgard

:bigeek:


----------



## hambone.johnson

strumke said:


> 345mm, 52100 steel, mango handle w koa spacer



Unicorn, congrats ... Rader is solidly at the top of my want list.


----------



## Dave Martell

strumke said:


> 345mm, 52100 steel, mango handle w koa spacer




Too nice!


----------



## luther

Jelle Hazenberg, 170x40mm honesuki white #2 steel core with 22-layer cladding
















Super happy :bliss:


----------



## StonedEdge

All I can say is WOW....that steel looks stunning and the handle looks really comfortable


----------



## sergeysus

Nice, Jelle has done good work. Just wish he would make taller heels.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Jelle is a new favorite maker of mine. Very unique and _well done_ design.


----------



## cheflivengood

Don Nguyen said:


> Jelle is a new favorite maker of mine. Very unique and _well done_ design.



I can see where he gets some influence  . Like a Don/maumasi love child...very cool.


----------



## luther

sergeysus said:


> Nice, Jelle has done good work. Just wish he would make taller heels.



+1
That would open some more possibilities.


----------



## valgard

luther said:


> Jelle Hazenberg, 170x40mm honesuki white #2 steel core with 22-layer cladding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super happy :bliss:



Sweet blade, I really liked that handle.


----------



## Eitan78

New Marko Tsourkan Gyuto 225mm 
Picked it up today 
What an amazing knife


----------



## Brady686

Eitan78 said:


> New Marko Tsourkan Gyuto 225mm
> Picked it up today
> What an amazing knife
> 
> View attachment 35534



Awesome pickup, love marko's knives.


----------



## ecrphoto

[/url]KnifeFUn 15 by evan, on Flickr[/IMG]
A unique damascus, from ken kageura




[/url]KnifeFUn 18 by evan, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]KnifeFUn 4 by evan, on Flickr[/IMG]

So far am loving this 150mm Gyuoto!

(Pictured amongst my Gesshin Hide 240mm, Suisin Inox Honyaki 240, Kochi kiritseku shaped santoku, Shigeharu santoku)


----------



## sergeysus

^^^ Nice set!


----------



## ecrphoto

sergeysus said:


> ^^^ Nice set!



A set getting nicer by the day as I continue to buy your old knives!


----------



## inzite

preizzo said:


> Fantastic inzite





aboynamedsuita said:


> Really like that little cleaver you got inzite, lucky timing with the availability too.





Badgertooth said:


> KU Kato. Prepare to be very happy.





Anton said:


> very nice - that's the one I've been chasing.





dwalker said:


> Me too





preizzo said:


> Me to.. You have an amazing collection inzite.!! I require a Family photos of your knives!!! &#128525; &#128525; &#128525;



finally got home hehe...



brought these 3 kurouchi beauties back! by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Mic drop


----------



## inzite

aboynamedsuita said:


> Mic drop



nah you guys have crazy collections here!


----------



## valgard

aboynamedsuita said:


> Mic drop



What Tanner said. All three are right up my alley.


----------



## Marek07

I know that makes you very happy but it makes me very sad. Great family photo!


----------



## Omega

inzite said:


> finally got home hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> brought these 3 kurouchi beauties back! by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



Ugh... soooo jealous of that KU Kato. Nice find!


----------



## StephenYu

Masashi Kobo SLD 240mm Gyuto


----------



## khashy

StephenYu said:


> Masashi Kobo SLD 240mm Gyuto



Nice! I've definitely got to try one of these some day


----------



## Kamelion

Dear Forumists,

after asking you for advice, over analyzing and angsting, I finally decided on the CCK models, and last week they arrived. So, here are some photos and measurements of the cleavers, and also added my old cleaver for comparison. 


I have not used them very much yet, but will so very soon. The 1912 is not very sharp. I tried sharpening it with my Spyderco Sharpmaker with an 15° angle, but without much success. Should I try 20° instead you think, or rather thinning it out? It seems to be thicker behind the edge than its sister 1303.






_The whole bouquet._






_Another shot._





_Unpacked. From uppermost left, reading like a book: KF1102, 1402, 1303, 1303, 1912, 1912 _


KF1303a





_KF1303a profile_





_KF1303a blade front_

KF1303a measurements
Weight 266,2
Length 310,00

Blade length 210,00
Blade height, bolster 86,10
Blade height, middle/max	90,75
Blade height, tip 89,45
g/cm² ratio 1,43

Spine thickness, bolster	2,50
Spine thickness, middle	1,70
Spine thickness, tip 1,10


KF1303b 





_KF1303b profile_





_KF1303b blade front_

KF1303b measurements
Weight 253,3
Length 310,00

Blade length 210,00
Blade height, bolster 86,05
Blade height, middle/max	90,90
Blade height, tip 89,60
g/cm² ratio 1,36

Spine thickness, bolster	2,80
Spine thickness, middle	1,85
Spine thickness, tip 1,10


KF1912a





_KF1912a profile_





_KF1912 blade front_





_KF1912a tip profile_

KF1912a measurements
Weight 274,3
Length 305,00

Blade length 203,00
Blade height, bolster 90,70
Blade height, middle/max	93,10
Blade height, tip 91,90
g/cm² ratio 1,47

Spine thickness, bolster	1,95
Spine thickness, middle	1,55
Spine thickness, tip 1,35
Blade thickness, middle height of tip side	1,55


KF1912b





_KF1912b profile_





_KF1912 blade front_





_KF1912b tip profile_

KF1912b measurements
Weight 269,9
Length 305,00

Blade length 203,00
Blade height, bolster 90,00
Blade height, middle/max	93,15
Blade height, tip 90,55
g/cm² ratio 1,45

Spine thickness, bolster	1,95
Spine thickness, middle	1,60
Spine thickness, tip 1,40
Blade thickness, middle height of tip side	1,45


KF1102





_KF1102 profile_





_KF1102 blade front_

KF1102	
Weight 417,7
Length 333,00

Blade length 231,00
Blade height, bolster 111,70
Blade height, middle/max	120,20
Blade height, tip 118,60
g/cm² ratio 1,56

Spine thickness, bolster	2,85
Spine thickness, middle	1,85
Spine thickness, tip 0,90


KF1402





_KF1402 profile_





_KF1402 blade front_

KF1402 measurements
Weight 459,1
Length 278,00

Blade length 174,00
Blade height, bolster 85,40
Blade height, middle/max	109,90
Blade height, tip 109,35
g/cm² ratio 2,70

Spine thickness, bolster	5,70
Spine thickness, middle	5,35
Spine thickness, tip 3,50


SmartWife Nº2





_SmartWife Nº2 profile_





_SmartWife Nº2 blade front_

Smart Wife Nº 2 measurements 
Weight 305,2
Length 318,00

Blade length 204,00
Blade height, bolster	91,65
Blade height, middle/max	92,70
Blade height, tip 89,00
g/cm² ratio 1,62

Spine thickness, bolster	1,95
Spine thickness, middle	1,95
Spine thickness, tip 1,90


----------



## Lars

So, all set for cleavers then? :doublethumbsup:

Nice set..

Lars


----------



## Choppin

Nice set indeed! I'm curious, is there any specific use for the KF1402 vs the other cleavers? It's not only shorter lengthwise but much heavier than the others.


----------



## inzite

family photo updated with the new additions for comparison.



upload by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Kamelion

Choppin said:


> Nice set indeed! I'm curious, is there any specific use for the KF1402 vs the other cleavers? It's not only shorter lengthwise but much heavier than the others.



Well yes, the 1303 or the 1102 are far too thin to chop through even chicken bones and the like. It is often said that the chinese use only one knife for all purposes (and in this case it would be a cleaver with a thickness between the 1303 and the 1402), but truth is that manyespecially those more actively interested in food and knivesuse two instead, namely the very thin (1303) and a medium heavy chopper (1402).


----------



## Choppin

Makes sense. Thanks



Kamelion said:


> Well yes, the 1303 or the 1102 are far too thin to chop through even chicken bones and the like. It is often said that the chinese use only one knife for all purposes (and in this case it would be a cleaver with a thickness between the 1303 and the 1402), but truth is that manyespecially those more actively interested in food and knivesuse two instead, namely the very thin (1303) and a medium heavy chopper (1402).


----------



## Noodle Soup

You probably made the right decision with the wood handled 1402. When your search started it inspired me to order the all metal handled version of that knife from Chefs Mall. While it chops chicken bone just fine the metal handle is extremely slippery once you get a little fat on it.


----------



## Kamelion

Noodle Soup said:


> You probably made the right decision with the wood handled 1402. When your search started it inspired me to order the all metal handled version of that knife from Chefs Mall. While it chops chicken bone just fine the metal handle is extremely slippery once you get a little fat on it.



You ordered the steel or iron handle? Would love to hear more about your experiences with it. How do you sharpen it? Probably not so very steep? Which size? Photos?


----------



## Noodle Soup

1443 No. 2, which Chefs Mall calls the small size. All stainless handle. I really haven't sharpened it yet but when I sharpen a cleaver I tend to do a lot of chicken bone chopping with I do it at a relatively steep angle. Maybe 25 degrees. like I mentioned, I haven't had any edge problems chopping chicken bones but that handle sure is slippery.


----------



## dmccurtis

I love my 1102. I have Sugimoto and Tadatsuna chukabocho, both of which I adore, but performance-for-dollar the 1102 is unbeatable.


----------



## Kamelion

dmccurtis said:


> I love my 1102. I have Sugimoto and Tadatsuna chukabocho, both of which I adore, but performance-for-dollar the 1102 is unbeatable.



Nice to hear. Right now, I am a bit intimidated by its size, so I mostly go for the 1303. Maybe, however, this will change over time.


----------



## khashy

inzite said:


> family photo updated with the new additions for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> upload by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



That's a very happy family Inzite. I can't say I'm not jealous of the Kato KU. If any time you decide to move it on, I'm waiting on the other end of the line


----------



## khashy

StephenYu said:


> Masashi Kobo SLD 240mm Gyuto



Actually I've never come to think of it, I've never seen one of these beasts in action. Would love to see a quick video of it being used if you have the time


----------



## inzite

khashy said:


> That's a very happy family Inzite. I can't say I'm not jealous of the Kato KU. If any time you decide to move it on, I'm waiting on the other end of the line



haha the ku kato is likely gonna be a drawer queen for now haha, the denkas i'm really liking!


----------



## ynot1985

inzite said:


> haha the ku kato is likely gonna be a drawer queen for now haha, the denkas i'm really liking!



Please tell me you have at least cut something with it??


----------



## inzite

ynot1985 said:


> Please tell me you have at least cut something with it??



hehe not yet, still trying out the two denkas  they feel really good so far hehe


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Thanks Kamelion - you have put together a fantastic summary together here and I am very appreciative of the time and effort you put into it! 

You have inspired me to look into getting a Chinese cleaver/blade! And your detailed summary helps quite a bit!

Tom



Kamelion said:


> Dear Forumists,
> 
> after asking you for advice, over analyzing and angsting, I finally decided on the CCK models, and last week they arrived. So, here are some photos and measurements of the cleavers, and also added my old cleaver for comparison.
> 
> 
> I have not used them very much yet, but will so very soon. The 1912 is not very sharp. I tried sharpening it with my Spyderco Sharpmaker with an 15° angle, but without much success. Should I try 20° instead you think, or rather thinning it out? It seems to be thicker behind the edge than its sister 1303.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The whole bouquet._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Another shot._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Unpacked. From uppermost left, reading like a book: KF1102, 1402, 1303, 1303, 1912, 1912 _
> 
> 
> KF1303a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1303a profile_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1303a blade front_
> 
> KF1303a measurements
> Weight 266,2
> Length 310,00
> 
> Blade length 210,00
> Blade height, bolster 86,10
> Blade height, middle/max 90,75
> Blade height, tip 89,45
> g/cm² ratio 1,43
> 
> Spine thickness, bolster 2,50
> Spine thickness, middle 1,70
> Spine thickness, tip 1,10
> 
> 
> KF1303b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1303b profile_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1303b blade front_
> 
> KF1303b measurements
> Weight 253,3
> Length 310,00
> 
> Blade length 210,00
> Blade height, bolster 86,05
> Blade height, middle/max 90,90
> Blade height, tip 89,60
> g/cm² ratio 1,36
> 
> Spine thickness, bolster 2,80
> Spine thickness, middle 1,85
> Spine thickness, tip 1,10
> 
> 
> KF1912a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1912a profile_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1912 blade front_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1912a tip profile_
> 
> KF1912a measurements
> Weight 274,3
> Length 305,00
> 
> Blade length 203,00
> Blade height, bolster 90,70
> Blade height, middle/max 93,10
> Blade height, tip 91,90
> g/cm² ratio 1,47
> 
> Spine thickness, bolster 1,95
> Spine thickness, middle 1,55
> Spine thickness, tip 1,35
> Blade thickness, middle height of tip side 1,55
> 
> 
> KF1912b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1912b profile_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1912 blade front_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1912b tip profile_
> 
> KF1912b measurements
> Weight 269,9
> Length 305,00
> 
> Blade length 203,00
> Blade height, bolster 90,00
> Blade height, middle/max 93,15
> Blade height, tip 90,55
> g/cm² ratio 1,45
> 
> Spine thickness, bolster 1,95
> Spine thickness, middle 1,60
> Spine thickness, tip 1,40
> Blade thickness, middle height of tip side 1,45
> 
> 
> KF1102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1102 profile_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1102 blade front_
> 
> KF1102
> Weight 417,7
> Length 333,00
> 
> Blade length 231,00
> Blade height, bolster 111,70
> Blade height, middle/max 120,20
> Blade height, tip 118,60
> g/cm² ratio 1,56
> 
> Spine thickness, bolster 2,85
> Spine thickness, middle 1,85
> Spine thickness, tip 0,90
> 
> 
> KF1402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1402 profile_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1402 blade front_
> 
> KF1402 measurements
> Weight 459,1
> Length 278,00
> 
> Blade length 174,00
> Blade height, bolster 85,40
> Blade height, middle/max 109,90
> Blade height, tip 109,35
> g/cm² ratio 2,70
> 
> Spine thickness, bolster 5,70
> Spine thickness, middle 5,35
> Spine thickness, tip 3,50
> 
> 
> SmartWife Nº2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SmartWife Nº2 profile_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SmartWife Nº2 blade front_
> 
> Smart Wife Nº 2 measurements
> Weight 305,2
> Length 318,00
> 
> Blade length 204,00
> Blade height, bolster 91,65
> Blade height, middle/max 92,70
> Blade height, tip 89,00
> g/cm² ratio 1,62
> 
> Spine thickness, bolster 1,95
> Spine thickness, middle 1,95
> Spine thickness, tip 1,90


----------



## DanDan

khashy said:


> Actually I've never come to think of it, I've never seen one of these beasts in action. Would love to see a quick video of it being used if you have the time



+1! Someone take a video of their Masashi in action!


----------



## shownomarci

Smart Wife No.2. 
Love the name.


----------



## FISHORDIE

Good morning all,

It has been an amazing few weeks as I anxiously awaited the deliveries of 2 new knives I had purchased from CKTG. Both of these items were Honyaki blades and items that Mark was kind enough to send directly to my handle maker of choice after purchase. Therefore, having never actually seen the blades in person I had to rely on my handle artisan, Matt Delosso, to insure the blade handles would be balanced and visually appropriate. Matt was the genius who created the art work handle previously for my Kato Damascus so Matt was my first choice for handling these two amazing blades. The combination of Art, Form and Function that Matt brings to the table, with all of his designs, absolutely resonates with my sense of style. His customer service is first rate as it takes time to meld the concepts of the craftsman with the desires of the customer. However, Matt does all the above in spades with the results being even more than I could ask for. Unfortunately, Pictures cannot possibly do these blades justice.. They are actually more stunning in person.

The first blade was a great surprise knife the Mark put up for sale. It was advertised as a Konosuke 300 Fuguhiki Honyaki W-2 . In tracing back the smith's Kanji, located on the now hidden tang, It turns out that although this amazing blade is a Konosuke it was smithed by the famous Genkai Masakuni. The visual Hamon pattern is the Mount Fuji style making this not only a stunning blade but a collectors piece as well. Regardless of the craftsman responsible, making this a highly collectable knife, I can assure you all, this knife is going to be well used as it applies to my Sushi/Sashimi parties I put on. So here are a few pictures of this beauty. As a note, both the blades are super highly polished so getting the Hamon lines to pop is rather difficult but in person they are stunning. 






















The Second blade is a Visual and function stunner.. A 330 Sukenari Honyaki Sujihiki from W-1. Though I knew exactly what I wanted for the main section of the handle, Matt was kind enough to really try out various materials for the butt and ferule sections.. Though neither of us are afraid to use some wild designs to add some bling to the handle, we ended up exactly where I envisioned the design. To say this knife came out magnificently would be to demean Matt's work.. The balance is spot on the pinch. The craftsmanship is exquisite. The visual is stunning. It is simply perfection.













Thank you for all that you did for me Matt.

Jamie


----------



## tgfencer

Love the handle on that Sukenari! A sweet combo on an already sexy knife. Congrats on the unexpected score wth that Kono too.


----------



## sergeysus

^^Scored! and a swee handle!


----------



## Gnickrapon

Badgertooth said:


>



You will be mine. Oh yes.....you will be mine. Order placed.


----------



## ashy2classy

Gnickrapon said:


> You will be mine. Oh yes.....you will be mine. Order placed.



Congrats! I see they're allowing pre-orders with an ETA in the fall.


----------



## StonedEdge

Fishordie stop it! Too much sexiness for a Friday afternoon! Those are unreal! The handles are definitely unique as well.


----------



## Badgertooth

Gnickrapon said:


> You will be mine. Oh yes.....you will be mine. Order placed.



Been my daily driver among illustrious company. You'll love it.


----------



## XooMG

Badgertooth said:


> Been my daily driver among illustrious company. You'll love it.


What I like about mine is that though it is a little flat in cross section (still cuts very well), it will mature gracefully as subsequent sharpening leads to thinning and gentle convexing.


----------



## turbochef422

Last month

Masamoto ks, Ikeda white2, Mizuno Honyaki, Tanaka r2
Nenox Red Bone, Mario 180 petty


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## CrazyChef

Man, these all make my knives look boring! All I have is the better quality basic stuff - Henckels, Ergo Chef, etc.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Still trying to get myself a KS and this just makes me jealous.


----------



## Marek07

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 35595
> 
> 
> Last month
> 
> Masamoto ks, Ikeda white2, Mizuno Honyaki, Tanaka r2
> Nenox Red Bone, Mario 180 petty


What a great month! :hungry:


----------



## Sporks

FISHORDIE said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> It has been an amazing few weeks as I anxiously awaited the deliveries of 2 new knives I had purchased from CKTG. Both of these items were Honyaki blades and items that Mark was kind enough to send directly to my handle maker of choice after purchase. Therefore, having never actually seen the blades in person I had to rely on my handle artisan, Matt Delosso, to insure the blade handles would be balanced and visually appropriate. Matt was the genius who created the art work handle previously for my Kato Damascus so Matt was my first choice for handling these two amazing blades. The combination of Art, Form and Function that Matt brings to the table, with all of his designs, absolutely resonates with my sense of style. His customer service is first rate as it takes time to meld the concepts of the craftsman with the desires of the customer. However, Matt does all the above in spades with the results being even more than I could ask for. Unfortunately, Pictures cannot possibly do these blades justice.. They are actually more stunning in person.
> 
> The first blade was a great surprise knife the Mark put up for sale. It was advertised as a Konosuke 300 Fuguhiki Honyaki W-2 . In tracing back the smith's Kanji, located on the now hidden tang, It turns out that although this amazing blade is a Konosuke it was smithed by the famous Genkai Masakuni. The visual Hamon pattern is the Mount Fuji style making this not only a stunning blade but a collectors piece as well. Regardless of the craftsman responsible, making this a highly collectable knife, I can assure you all, this knife is going to be well used as it applies to my Sushi/Sashimi parties I put on. So here are a few pictures of this beauty. As a note, both the blades are super highly polished so getting the Hamon lines to pop is rather difficult but in person they are stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Second blade is a Visual and function stunner.. A 330 Sukenari Honyaki Sujihiki from W-1. Though I knew exactly what I wanted for the main section of the handle, Matt was kind enough to really try out various materials for the butt and ferule sections.. Though neither of us are afraid to use some wild designs to add some bling to the handle, we ended up exactly where I envisioned the design. To say this knife came out magnificently would be to demean Matt's work.. The balance is spot on the pinch. The craftsmanship is exquisite. The visual is stunning. It is simply perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all that you did for me Matt.
> 
> Jamie



Gorgeous knives and gorgeous handles!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 35597



Like to hear some feedback on the Mizino Honyaki. Been on my list for a while.


----------



## panda

mucho, it's an absolutely sick knife (sweet flat and tall profile, good grind), well worth the money. only reason i'm not keeping mine is because it runs short, i prefer 240 to run long. plus i have sukenari honyaki in 270 (without mirror cause i hate polished finish) that runs short in waiting to be completed. nothing better than honyaki white steel, closest would be heiji carbon.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Didn't post this one here

Yoshiaki Fujiwara &#39340;&#36554;&#39340; "workhorse" kurouchi nakiri by #kiyoshikato from Maksim @japanesenaturalstones

I swapped the magnolia handle for a burnt chestnut too:





I had one before and kinda regretted selling it this time I will not repeat that mistake.


----------



## ecrphoto

Great handle change, and a beautiful knife!


----------



## Choppin

Same here



Mucho Bocho said:


> Like to hear some feedback on the Mizino Honyaki. Been on my list for a while.


----------



## Choppin

Beautiful. 180mm? Do you know the weight?



aboynamedsuita said:


> Didn't post this one here
> 
> Yoshiaki Fujiwara &#39340;&#36554;&#39340; "workhorse" kurouchi nakiri by #kiyoshikato from Maksim @japanesenaturalstones
> 
> I swapped the magnolia handle for a burnt chestnut too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had one before and kinda regretted selling it this time I will not repeat that mistake.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Choppin said:


> Beautiful. 180mm? Do you know the weight?



http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/25227-Kato-Alert?p=487556#post487556
Was 224g iirc but didn't reweigh with the new handle don't think the balance shifted much if at all, still feels pretty blade heavy which I like


----------



## Choppin

Thank's, that link was helpful


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

New Slicer from Jelle Hazenberg


----------



## panda

Normally don't like aftermarket handles but that one on the suji is so sweet!! Looks like a shark


----------



## inzite

BeepBeepImAJeep said:


> New Slicer from Jelle Hazenberg



dragon slayer!


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

Why aftermarket? He made the whole knife on my suggestions.


----------



## valgard

panda said:


> Normally don't like aftermarket handles but that one on the suji is so sweet!! Looks like a shark



Don't know what you mean by aftermarket Panda, would you mind explaining? Really don't know, what I know is that that's the style of handle Jelle put in all his knives and yes it's darn cool.


----------



## bkultra

BeepBeepImAJeep said:


> Why aftermarket? He made the whole knife on my suggestions.



Panda was referring to custom/aftermarket handles... He prefers things simple, much like himself. :biggrin:


----------



## dwalker

This little guy arrived today.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Much thanks to Pete84 (with a little help from JKI!) who was kind enough to allow me to get this ... Gengetsu 270mm Sujihiki ... one of my own personal unicorns over the years ... very very pretty ... a baby brother to this guy should arrive very shortly as well ...


----------



## inzite

dwalker said:


> This little guy arrived today.View attachment 35624
> View attachment 35625
> View attachment 35626



looks like a superb cutter, which maker in sakai?


----------



## wind88

That honyaki looks like a Shiraki.


----------



## dwalker

This was an ebay find. I'm told it is a Yoshikazu Ikeda and it looks right to me. This thing is thin and it easily has the most whispy tip of any knife I own. I'm looking forward to cutting with it.


----------



## inzite

dwalker said:


> This was an ebay find. I'm told it is a Yoshikazu Ikeda and it looks right to me. This thing is thin and it easily has the most whispy tip of any knife I own. I'm looking forward to cutting with it.



splendid, simply splendid!


----------



## brooksie967

dwalker said:


> This little guy arrived today.View attachment 35624
> View attachment 35625
> View attachment 35626



Wowzers. She looks thin!


----------



## wind88

I see. I got a Tesshu honyaki made by Shiraki and it looks almost identical, the hammon and all. So I thought it's also Shiraki made.

It looks amazing.


----------



## dwalker

wind88 said:


> I see. I got a Tesshu honyaki made by Shiraki and it looks almost identical, the hammon and all. So I thought it's also Shiraki made.
> 
> It looks amazing.



Maybe. Either way I'm happy, I got it for a song. The seller said it was from *Sakai Tohji and they use Ikeda. The hamon looks like knives I've seen from him as well.


----------



## Anton

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 35595
> 
> 
> Last month
> 
> Masamoto ks, Ikeda white2, Mizuno Honyaki, Tanaka r2
> Nenox Red Bone, Mario 180 petty



How do you like that Mizuno white?


----------



## milkbaby

BeepBeepImAJeep said:


> New Slicer from Jelle Hazenberg



I saw it the pic on Jelle's instagram and was very jealous of whoever was getting this... Please let us know how it's performing for you! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Wdestate

jumping the gun a bit on this one since its not actually in my possession yet but its the first glimpse of a custom project i have been waiting on. I had it put together after my daughter was born in January on the last day of the Chinese calendar year of the monkey.




https://flic.kr/p/TCa4JW


----------



## Don Nguyen

Wdestate said:


> jumping the gun a bit on this one since its not actually in my possession yet but its the first glimpse of a custom project i have been waiting on. I had it put together after my daughter was born in January on the last day of the Chinese calendar year of the monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/TCa4JW




Oh my god, a Meers.


----------



## Wdestate

Don Nguyen said:


> Oh my god, a Meers.



Yes sir, I don't know exactly what I even had in mind when I contacted him about this project but I could not be happier with where he took it.


----------



## Anton

Wow 
That Meers


----------



## Marek07

Wdestate said:


> jumping the gun a bit on this one since its not actually in my possession yet but its the first glimpse of a custom project i have been waiting on. I had it put together after my daughter was born in January on the last day of the Chinese calendar year of the monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/TCa4JW


Wow!:spin chair:
Do post more pix once you get it... and test drive results.


----------



## Customfan

That is very unique, would like to see more pics as we'll.... thanks for posting!


----------



## cheflarge

Meers is frickin' stunning...... what a cool project!!! lus1:


----------



## Choppin

dwalker said:


> This little guy arrived today.



Beautiful... Are Ikeda's gyutos in general thin like this? I had an impression they were more like midweight knives...


----------



## dwalker

Choppin said:


> Beautiful... Are Ikeda's gyutos in general thin like this? I had an impression they were more like midweight knives...



Well, I don't know. This is the only one I've seen from this particular knife house. I imagine they are made to the specific requirements of the individual retailer.


----------



## Wdestate

Choppin said:


> Beautiful... Are Ikeda's gyutos in general thin like this? I had an impression they were more like midweight knives...



i just talked to someone about this, i have a ton of gyutos from ikeda both san mai and honyaki construction, they are all however ground by the same person so this isent necessarly true for all his knives. The honyaki are all similar thinish grinds to this, all my san mai construction knives from him are exactly what you said midweight knives.


----------



## preizzo

Here we go!! Not new knives but new handles and Sayas. 

Kato gyuto 240 with ebony handle and dubble blonde ferrule. 

Kato Suji 210 with cooliba burl handle, specer, Buffalo horn ferrule. 

Takeda gyuto 240 with ebony handle, Blackwood spacer, Buffalo horn ferrule. 

F dick 240 slicer with ebony handle


----------



## khashy

preizzo said:


> Here we go!! Not new knives but new handles and Sayas.
> 
> Kato gyuto 240 with ebony handle and dubble blonde ferrule.
> 
> Kato Suji 210 with cooliba burl handle, specer, Buffalo horn ferrule.
> 
> Takeda gyuto 240 with ebony handle, Blackwood spacer, Buffalo horn ferrule.
> 
> F dick 240 slicer with ebony handle



That handle on the Kato gyuto is absolutely lovely!


----------



## Choppin

Wdestate said:


> i just talked to someone about this, i have a ton of gyutos from ikeda both san mai and honyaki construction, they are all however ground by the same person so this isent necessarly true for all his knives. The honyaki are all similar thinish grinds to this, all my san mai construction knives from him are exactly what you said midweight knives.



I see... The Ikeda's I had in mind are the ones sold by Bernal and Cleancut, all san mai IIRC, so that explains it


----------



## ecrphoto

khashy said:


> That handle on the Kato gyuto is absolutely lovely!



+1


----------



## MontezumaBoy

The family is now (almost) whole ... Gengetsu 150 mm petty has joined the Suji & 2 X 240 Gyutos ... 



Thx to those who made this happen (& if anyone has a 180 mm petty just "lying about un-loved") please let me know.TjA


----------



## Customfan

Congratulations.. those Gengetsu are sweet! Almost got the whole family...


----------



## ob-gym

Sakai Jikko Akebono 240mm - Tall Masamoto KS profile forged by Kenichi Shiraki in Blue #2 with Ebony handle from James @ K&S

Choil shots are hard :lol2:


----------



## MastrAndre

Hello there


----------



## MastrAndre

And...


----------



## fatboylim

MastrAndre said:


> And...



Damn that is quite a haul of knives!


----------



## valgard

MastrAndre said:


> Hello there


Awesome, Will's gorged geometry knives are quite high in my bucket list of things to get.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Nice grouping! Let us know what you think when you have had some time with them! Really really love WillC's work!

TjA



MastrAndre said:


> And...


----------



## valgard

I wanna know who got the cleaver from that batch!


----------



## Customfan

Don NGuyen K-tip 225mm Gyuto curly Claro 52100

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2174_zpso5xx2hiu.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2176_zpsbxqalubv.jpg


----------



## MastrAndre

valgard said:


> I wanna know who got the cleaver from that batch!



As I bought mine it was still available, but I buy only knives which I can use daily


----------



## Wdestate

Customfan said:


> Don NGuyen K-tip 225mm Gyuto curly Claro 52100
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2174_zpso5xx2hiu.jpg
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2176_zpsbxqalubv.jpg



those grinds look fun, never have used one from don nguyen, fun to drive?


----------



## Customfan

Wdestate said:


> those grinds look fun, never have used one from don nguyen, fun to drive?



Very much so, Don is really pushing the envelope, feel like its a Prop in the set of Star trek next geration, if captain Kirk suddenly had to cut a klingon roast on the deck of the SS Enterprise! :thebbq:

Did a quick review in my gallery, he is going places for sure.


----------



## milkbaby

ob-gym said:


> Sakai Jikko Akebono 240mm - Tall Masamoto KS profile forged by Kenichi Shiraki in Blue #2 with Ebony handle from James @ K&S
> 
> Choil shots are hard :lol2:



Dang... profile and geometry from the choil shot look fabulous. Would love to hear your impressions on its performance when you get the chance.


----------



## milkbaby

MastrAndre said:


> And...



Those look beautiful! Makes me wish I'd bought one of his forged gyutos when I could still afford it.


----------



## sergeysus

Tesshu w3 abura.


----------



## khashy

sergeysus said:


> Tesshu w3 abura.



Nice patina. You obviously love your tip work!

How are you finding it? Does it cut well? Is the height not too short?


----------



## sergeysus

khashy said:


> Nice patina. You obviously love your tip work!
> 
> How are you finding it? Does it cut well? Is the height not too short?



Still on my first day with it. Typical Sakai measurements not as tall as I like, yet very well ground and extremely sharp with a thin tip. F&F is excellent.


----------



## labor of love

sergeysus said:


> Tesshu w3 abura.



I know very little about white 3, why did you go with that steel for honyaki?


----------



## sergeysus

labor of love said:


> I know very little about white 3, why did you go with that steel for honyaki?



I know very little about #3 as well, truthfully wanted to try a honyaki from Shiraki. 3 has the "lowest carbon count and is more chip resistant" = shorter edge life. Looked at Ikeda, but price is an issue and is #3 as well...... my only other honyaki is a Hiro, which Im really liking.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

I owned a Tesshu white 2 Honyaki for about a year and found it to be a very nice knife. Had a very thin tip with good taper, had a nice flat spot as well. Overall a great value, held edge well and was easy to maintain. The one drawback I had was it was on the short side at 46-47 mm tall. What I was told the white 3 was far more reactive, had less edge retention and was more forgiving in terms of chipping. For 30 bucks more I would opt for the white 2, but the white 3 seems to be a better choice in pro environments. I think the Tesshu Honyakis are great entry knives and worthy of consideration.


----------



## sergeysus

@Chicagohawkie - well said. indeed on the short side. I would have bought the white 2 if it was available.


----------



## aaamax

Oh that 1102. You just can't beat that profile! I remember my first one. Ranks up there with other great events... seriously.
I recommend getting rid of the lacquer/glaze they put on there so you can start building up one-fine-patina and sand any sharp edges on the spine, etc. and buff the handle a bit
Enjoy.





Kamelion said:


> Dear Forumists,
> 
> after asking you for advice, over analyzing and angsting, I finally decided on the CCK models, and last week they arrived. So, here are some photos and measurements of the cleavers, and also added my old cleaver for comparison.
> 
> 
> I have not used them very much yet, but will so very soon. The 1912 is not very sharp. I tried sharpening it with my Spyderco Sharpmaker with an 15° angle, but without much success. Should I try 20° instead you think, or rather thinning it out? It seems to be thicker behind the edge than its sister 1303.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The whole bouquet._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Another shot._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Unpacked. From uppermost left, reading like a book: KF1102, 1402, 1303, 1303, 1912, 1912 _
> 
> 
> KF1303a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1303a profile_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1303a blade front_
> 
> KF1303a measurements
> Weight 266,2
> Length 310,00
> 
> Blade length 210,00
> Blade height, bolster 86,10
> Blade height, middle/max	90,75
> Blade height, tip 89,45
> g/cm² ratio 1,43
> 
> Spine thickness, bolster	2,50
> Spine thickness, middle	1,70
> Spine thickness, tip 1,10
> 
> 
> KF1303b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1303b profile_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1303b blade front_
> 
> KF1303b measurements
> Weight 253,3
> Length 310,00
> 
> Blade length 210,00
> Blade height, bolster 86,05
> Blade height, middle/max	90,90
> Blade height, tip 89,60
> g/cm² ratio 1,36
> 
> Spine thickness, bolster	2,80
> Spine thickness, middle	1,85
> Spine thickness, tip 1,10
> 
> 
> KF1912a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1912a profile_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1912 blade front_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1912a tip profile_
> 
> KF1912a measurements
> Weight 274,3
> Length 305,00
> 
> Blade length 203,00
> Blade height, bolster 90,70
> Blade height, middle/max	93,10
> Blade height, tip 91,90
> g/cm² ratio 1,47
> 
> Spine thickness, bolster	1,95
> Spine thickness, middle	1,55
> Spine thickness, tip 1,35
> Blade thickness, middle height of tip side	1,55
> 
> 
> KF1912b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1912b profile_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1912 blade front_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1912b tip profile_
> 
> KF1912b measurements
> Weight 269,9
> Length 305,00
> 
> Blade length 203,00
> Blade height, bolster 90,00
> Blade height, middle/max	93,15
> Blade height, tip 90,55
> g/cm² ratio 1,45
> 
> Spine thickness, bolster	1,95
> Spine thickness, middle	1,60
> Spine thickness, tip 1,40
> Blade thickness, middle height of tip side	1,45
> 
> 
> KF1102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1102 profile_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1102 blade front_
> 
> KF1102
> Weight 417,7
> Length 333,00
> 
> Blade length 231,00
> Blade height, bolster 111,70
> Blade height, middle/max	120,20
> Blade height, tip 118,60
> g/cm² ratio 1,56
> 
> Spine thickness, bolster	2,85
> Spine thickness, middle	1,85
> Spine thickness, tip 0,90
> 
> 
> KF1402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1402 profile_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _KF1402 blade front_
> 
> KF1402 measurements
> Weight 459,1
> Length 278,00
> 
> Blade length 174,00
> Blade height, bolster 85,40
> Blade height, middle/max	109,90
> Blade height, tip 109,35
> g/cm² ratio 2,70
> 
> Spine thickness, bolster	5,70
> Spine thickness, middle	5,35
> Spine thickness, tip 3,50
> 
> 
> SmartWife Nº2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SmartWife Nº2 profile_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SmartWife Nº2 blade front_
> 
> Smart Wife Nº 2 measurements
> Weight 305,2
> Length 318,00
> 
> Blade length 204,00
> Blade height, bolster	91,65
> Blade height, middle/max	92,70
> Blade height, tip 89,00
> g/cm² ratio 1,62
> 
> Spine thickness, bolster	1,95
> Spine thickness, middle	1,95
> Spine thickness, tip 1,90


----------



## milkbaby

sergeysus said:


> Tesshu w3 abura.



Holy flat spot, Batman! Really beautiful looking, great patina too, looks like it's getting a lot of use! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## lobby

my first shig!  I own a marko "shig" but now time for the real deal. Gonna put it through its paces at work tomorrow.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

There is something looking very good in the Smartwife cleaver choil shot, can't quite identify what ... how does it cut?


----------



## mauichef

Just arrived from JNS!

My first Shig Kasumi.


----------



## parbaked

That's a beauty!


----------



## labor of love

Could one of you guys sell me your shig if it doesn't work out? Lol


----------



## MastrAndre

New incoming today:


----------



## dwalker

MastrAndre said:


> New incoming today:



What are they? I don't recognize them. Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## MastrAndre

The first is from the new Konosuke Limited Series, Gyuto b#2 64-66HRC, Sanmai with clouds...the very first one made from a limited Serie of 6 Knives (3 210mm, 3 240mm)

The second is a Bryan Raquin Bunka 180mm with Anton handle and Saya [emoji4]


----------



## Badgertooth

That Konosuke looks outstanding. I saw a preview of it online and the polish looks really interesting


----------



## valgard

Anton handle and Bryan's blades are a great combo. I have a very similar handle from Anton that I can't decide where to use :scratchhead:.


----------



## dwalker

MastrAndre said:


> The first is from the new Konosuke Limited Series, Gyuto b#2 64-66HRC, Sanmai with clouds...the very first one made from a limited Serie of 6 Knives (3 210mm, 3 240mm)
> 
> The second is a Bryan Raquin Bunka 180mm with Anton handle and Saya [emoji4]



I don't suppose it would do me much good to ask where you got the Kono.


----------



## MastrAndre

dwalker said:


> I don't suppose it would do me much good to ask where you got the Kono.



I got it directly von Konosuke...no cheap fun [emoji51][emoji51][emoji41]
It's the n. 1 [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## DanDan

I was going to ask the same thing about the Konosuke. Those clouds! :wow: Let's see a full blade shot!


----------



## lagrangeL2

DanDan said:


> I was going to ask the same thing about the Konosuke. Those clouds! :wow: Let's see a full blade shot!



+1

Any guesses on the blacksmith?


----------



## Omega

lagrangeL2 said:


> +1
> 
> Any guesses on the blacksmith?



The only thing I can say confidently is that I was told it's a different smith and sharpener than the pair that works on the Fujiyama line. 

They sound really interesting though. Natural stone polish. High hardness. I'd really love to hear a comparison review!


----------



## MastrAndre

And now the blade:


----------



## valgard

That's simply beautiful


----------



## MastrAndre

Just crossing our ways everywhere [emoji6]


----------



## valgard

MastrAndre said:


> Just crossing our ways everywhere [emoji6]



Haha you are right


----------



## wind88

This kono looks amazing.

How tall is the blade? It looks to be taller than normal kono gyutos.


----------



## MastrAndre

Thanks [emoji4]

The blade is 46mm tall, with 234mm edge length, all for 169g weight


----------



## fujiyama

MastrAndre said:


> And now the blade:



Those clouds though!

Sick gyuto Andre.


----------



## Unstoppabo

Looks like the Kono is mostly core steel with pretty thin cladding! Is the blade pretty stiff? Is the cladding damascus or some old school watetsu?


----------



## MastrAndre

The blade is absolutely stiff, feels "sure" and comfortable as well.
The cladding is good traditional sanmai, handmade artisan work.
Looks like Damascus, but they are "clouds"


----------



## panda

never knew such a narrow blade could have so much belly.


----------



## MastrAndre

And not even 1,5cm sweet spot...


----------



## riba

I couldn't resist getting a Tanaka R2 after being impressed with the KU. Damn, it is one fine knife


----------



## CrazyChef

riba said:


> I couldn't resist getting a Tanaka R2 after being impressed with the KU. Damn, it is one fine knife



Very nice! Mine should be here Tuesday from K&S...


----------



## danemonji

Just bought this hinoura ajikataya gyuto...not sure if Tsukasa or Mutsumi did it as it is not signed but only stamped...how can i tell?



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## valgard

looks like the son's work, and the price point is also usually a giveaway


----------



## foody518

Ajikataya is Hinoura Jr. IIRC


----------



## inzite

came in finally 



IMG_20170526_172341_774 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## valgard

Hey Inzite, is it the picture or the kasumi is taller than the other two?


----------



## inzite

valgard said:


> Hey Inzite, is it the picture or the kasumi is taller than the other two?



possibly i think, the dammy and kurochi shares similar profile while the kasumi is slightly longer by just a bit. Not sure what the area from the heel point to the emoto is called but it is slanted on the dammy and kurochi while it is a straight on the kasumi.


----------



## fatboylim

inzite said:


> came in finally
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170526_172341_774 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



Nice family shot!


----------



## khashy

inzite said:


> came in finally
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170526_172341_774 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



Looks so good man. Happy you have completed the set. Go Katos Go


----------



## aboynamedsuita

inzite said:


> came in finally
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170526_172341_774 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



[emoji106][emoji108][emoji119]


----------



## milkbaby

inzite said:


> came in finally
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170526_172341_774 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



Niiiiice! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Omega

Mmm... beautiful Katos man. Wow!


----------



## Badgertooth

Inzite, I know you said you didn't have plans to use the KU, but please do, it's an incredible knife and it comes alive when you use it.


----------



## inzite

fatboylim said:


> Nice family shot!



thank you my friend!


----------



## inzite

khashy said:


> Looks so good man. Happy you have completed the set. Go Katos Go





aboynamedsuita said:


> [emoji106][emoji108][emoji119]





milkbaby said:


> Niiiiice! :doublethumbsup:





Omega said:


> Mmm... beautiful Katos man. Wow!





Badgertooth said:


> Inzite, I know you said you didn't have plans to use the KU, but please do, it's an incredible knife and it comes alive when you use it.



thank you guys! hehe, one day i might get to the ku kato after i finish bonding with my denkas hehe. The dammy is superb and I need to thank tanner for letting me have a chance at getting the dammy haha he has the fastest fingers in canada hahaha.


----------



## Sporks

Beautiful knives! I love the profile on that KU Kato. I need to get me one of those.


----------



## panda

danemonji said:


> Just bought this hinoura ajikataya gyuto...not sure if Tsukasa or Mutsumi did it as it is not signed but only stamped...how can i tell?
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



how does it cut!!?? how is the steel?


----------



## labor of love

danemonji said:


> Just bought this hinoura ajikataya gyuto...not sure if Tsukasa or Mutsumi did it as it is not signed but only stamped...how can i tell?
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Which vendor did you buy it from?


----------



## danemonji

labor of love said:


> Which vendor did you buy it from?



Hi sorry for missing out the details...
It is a 195mm Hinoura gyuto made of shirogami 2. It came shaving hair sharp OOB and with a small bottle of camelia oil. The knife had a coat of laquer which i removed with some acetone. What I like is the grind very thin behind the edge and it cuts deep and aggresively. The steel was not as reactive as i would have expected and only the stained a little on the mirror like edge after cutting onions and tomatoes. Also the steel feels very hard as it did not show signs of ware after use.


----------



## panda

Where did you buy from?


----------



## Choppin

danemonji said:


> Hi sorry for missing out the details...
> It is a 195mm Hinoura gyuto made of shirogami 2. It came shaving hair sharp OOB and with a small bottle of camelia oil. The knife had a coat of laquer which i removed with some acetone. What I like is the grind very thin behind the edge and it cuts deep and aggresively. The steel was not as reactive as i would have expected and only the stained a little on the mirror like edge after cutting onions and tomatoes. Also the steel feels very hard as it did not show signs of ware after use.



How is the profile (flat spot vs belly)? Also, where did you get it? Tks


----------



## CrazyChef

So this came in today from K&S... And I couldn't be happier.


----------



## valgard

@CrazyChef congrats, let us know how it works for you. That's a lot of knife for the money.


----------



## JaVa

@CrazyChef looks sweet and that B2 is some of the nicest steel on the stones. Feels so smooth and it just want's to get sharp.


----------



## wind88

Awesome looking Tanaka! The K&S ebony handle is insanely nice:doublethumbsup:


----------



## riba

Great knife, really like the handle!



CrazyChef said:


> So this came in today from K&S... And I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Nemo

Yeah, I do like the K&S ebony handles.


----------



## OliverNuther

Nice one Crazy. Remember that knives love company so get some playmates for that bad boy.


----------



## MastrAndre

Little preview from WIP...


----------



## cheflivengood




----------



## valgard

I'm repeating myself but that cleaver looks dope!


----------



## wind88

Who are the makers for the dammy gyuto and cleaver??? :eek2:


----------



## cheflivengood

wind88 said:


> Who are the makers for the dammy gyuto and cleaver??? :eek2:



Gyuto is James Oatley

Cleaver is Gesshin Heiji, customized by HHH, thinned by Jon @ JKI


----------



## labor of love

MastrAndre said:


> Little preview from WIP...



What knife is that?


----------



## MastrAndre

labor of love said:


> What knife is that?



You don't recognise it?


----------



## nepastovus

Teruyasu fujiwara?


----------



## MastrAndre

Well, it's a TF Denka Gyuto 240mm Custom


----------



## MastrAndre

nepastovus said:


> Teruyasu fujiwara?



Yesss


----------



## labor of love

Wow. Looks great


----------



## sergeysus

Nice! I hate this thread... makes want to buy a knife.


----------



## khashy

sergeysus said:


> Nice! I hate this thread... makes want to buy a knife.



Welcome to every minute of my life &#128521;


----------



## MastrAndre

labor of love said:


> Wow. Looks great



I hope...buying TF's from far away is complicated, you know...


----------



## wind88

cheflivengood said:


> Gyuto is James Oatley
> 
> Cleaver is Gesshin Heiji, customized by HHH, thinned by Jon @ JKI



Thanks! I really digg this dammy patterns! Also, the Gesshin Heiji is making me wanting to pull the trigger on the Heiji cleaver in BST.......

This place is too dangerous


----------



## inzite

MastrAndre said:


> Little preview from WIP...



looks good and that bamboo matt looks so familar hahaha


----------



## Choppin

Shigefusa 165mm KU Nakiri

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8whNyGUZqBJcW85M2hrUFRNN28

Photo shows some patina from 2 weeks of home use. Got it from BST. My first Shig and first nakiri as well, so needless to say I'm having some fun with it... specs:

Weight: 191g
Edge Length: 161mm
Blade height at heel: 52mm

Although I'm happy with the size, it made me want to test a 180mm nakiri also...


----------



## Sporks

Choppin said:


> Shigefusa 165mm KU Nakiri
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8whNyGUZqBJcW85M2hrUFRNN28
> 
> Photo shows some patina from 2 weeks of home use. Got it from BST. My first Shig and first nakiri as well, so needless to say I'm having some fun with it... specs:
> 
> Weight: 191g
> Edge Length: 161mm
> Blade height at heel: 52mm
> 
> Although I'm happy with the size, it made me want to test a 180mm nakiri also...



That's a really beautiful knife, congrats!


----------



## Choppin

Sporks said:


> That's a really beautiful knife, congrats!



Thank's! I like it a lot so far.


----------



## Dogman

Hello! Just registered and am fairly new to kitchen knives in general. Just bought me one of these:

Moritaka 240mm gyoto


----------



## MastrAndre

New knives coming in today:


----------



## valgard

MastrAndre said:


> New knives coming in today:



You are on a roll :doublethumbsup:


----------



## MastrAndre

valgard said:


> You are on a roll :doublethumbsup:



And you can't figure out what's in the pipeline [emoji51][emoji51]&#129304;


----------



## valgard

MastrAndre said:


> And you can't figure out what's in the pipeline [emoji51][emoji51]&#129304;



I have my popcorn ready, what are the two knives to the left?


----------



## MastrAndre

valgard said:


> I have my popcorn ready, what are the two knives to the left?



You'll need XXXXL popcorn [emoji41][emoji41]
Just wait 2-3 Weeks [emoji4][emoji38][emoji6]&#129304;&#129304;


----------



## MastrAndre

Ah...they are a Konosuke GS+ 240mm and a Sakai Yusuke White 2 extra thin 240mm


----------



## valgard

MastrAndre said:


> Ah...they are a Konosuke GS+ 240mm and a Sakai Yusuke White 2 extra thin 240mm



thx


----------



## MastrAndre

valgard said:


> thx



Drope me a PM, you'll get a personal teaser about the further news [emoji6]


----------



## Kuller

As for me, you can try kubey assisted opening tactical folding knife with clip, which is so hard and sharp. I am using it and no any problem. You can find it on amazon. Hope this helps!:doublethumbsup::doublethumbsup:


----------



## holdmyphone

Victorinox paring. Used.


----------



## holdmyphone

Oh, almost forgot. 270mm Tesshu Blue #2. 













I used it at work yesterday, it's so thin behind the edge for a large knife and really a joy to use. I'm having a great time with it so far. :cool2:


----------



## Anton

holdmyphone said:


> Victorinox paring. Used.



the only knife one may need


----------



## bkultra

Anton said:


> the only knife one may need





It's the knife my wife uses for everything.


----------



## milkbaby

holdmyphone said:


> Victorinox paring. Used.



No choil pic?


----------



## SolidSnake03

The greatest "girlfriend knife" of all time


----------



## XooMG

SolidSnake03 said:


> The greatest "girlfriend knife" of all time


Wish I'd known that before thinning my Takamura Hana petty.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Haha, clearly a Victorinox would have sufficed


----------



## daddy yo yo

Need to show after rehandle: Watanabe Pro 210 Gyuto (Blue #2 with iron cladding). Weight with original handle (ho + horn) was 200g. With the new handle from Robin Dalman (great guy, BTW) made of plum + reindeer antler the knife now weighs 205g. Main reason for the handle change was that the original handle felt a bit too thick in my hand. And then I had this gorgeous handle from Robin at hand... :angel2:


----------



## parbaked

That's a lovely handle. Great grain in the plum wood...


----------



## spoiledbroth

Well it is not in my hands yet, but due to the poor performance of the CAD against USD, I opted for a house-brand knife. I suspect it is actually just a Tojiro HSPS, the spec is identical to that line and the handle is a dead giveaway. It is on offer at the vendor who must not be named, but I trust him as I have made a number of purchases in the past and he has always treated me right.

There is not much space at work and while the hisoft seems to keep my tojiro DP/carbonext in good enough shape, I've always been curious to try the HSPS. I could have purchased the real mccoy (tojiro hsps) at the same length for approximately 20 CAD cheaper, but it was from China and I like to keep my purchases in Japan or USA. Nothing personal. 

Here is the vendor image... Looks like a 'jiro to me.
210mm yahiko r2


----------



## inzite

spoiledbroth said:


> Well it is not in my hands yet, but due to the poor performance of the CAD against USD, I opted for a house-brand knife. I suspect it is actually just a Tojiro HSPS, the spec is identical to that line and the handle is a dead giveaway. It is on offer at the vendor who must not be named, but I trust him as I have made a number of purchases in the past and he has always treated me right.
> 
> There is not much space at work and while the hisoft seems to keep my tojiro DP/carbonext in good enough shape, I've always been curious to try the HSPS. I could have purchased the real mccoy (tojiro hsps) at the same length for approximately 20 CAD cheaper, but it was from China and I like to keep my purchases in Japan or USA. Nothing personal.
> 
> Here is the vendor image... Looks like a 'jiro to me.
> 210mm yahiko r2



dude! welcome back! great to see u!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Could that be a Ryusen Blazen in disguise?


----------



## dwalker

Just picked this one up from Stephan Fowler at the Blade Show today. W2 differentially hardened camp knife.


----------



## Customfan

SolidSnake03 said:


> Haha, clearly a Victorinox would have sufficed



I've clearly been doing it all wrong!

Nice Fowler by the way.... :knife:


----------



## dwalker

I have to say that I handled three Fowler gyutos and was impressed by the quality. His honyaki W2 are thin and impeccably finished and at the prices he asks, he is giving them away. The only reason I didn't buy one today was he only had ~200mm with him and I prefer something longer. Here is a pic of one that was calling to me. He was asking $450 for this one IIRC.


----------



## dwalker

Don't know why the pic went sideways, take 2.


----------



## fujiyama

spoiledbroth said:


> Well it is not in my hands yet, but due to the poor performance of the CAD against USD, I opted for a house-brand knife. I suspect it is actually just a Tojiro HSPS, the spec is identical to that line and the handle is a dead giveaway. It is on offer at the vendor who must not be named, but I trust him as I have made a number of purchases in the past and he has always treated me right.
> 
> There is not much space at work and while the hisoft seems to keep my tojiro DP/carbonext in good enough shape, I've always been curious to try the HSPS. I could have purchased the real mccoy (tojiro hsps) at the same length for approximately 20 CAD cheaper, but it was from China and I like to keep my purchases in Japan or USA. Nothing personal.
> 
> Here is the vendor image... Looks like a 'jiro to me.
> 210mm yahiko r2


Nice buy my friend! Looks like a perfect daily driver. 

I noticed he sells the Tojiro Pro R-2 (HSPS) for $140 USD; this gives me one reason to believe they're different knives. Fair suspicions though.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

My new yo-Deba arrived from @japanesechefsknife.com_jck
Misono Swedish Carbon Steel left handed yo-Deba 165mm
I had the same knife before, but sold it and got on the wait list to get one with the dragon [emoji236]
I was also grateful that @japanesechefsknife.com_jck was able to now offer wooden saya for yo-Deba [emoji119]


----------



## BoomVang

My first j-knife purchase arrived last week :doublethumbsup:


----------



## danemonji

Mutsumi Hinoura 240 AS custom blue birch and ebony handle. Bought from cleancut.se


----------



## spoiledbroth

fujiyama said:


> Nice buy my friend! Looks like a perfect daily driver.
> 
> I noticed he sells the Tojiro Pro R-2 (HSPS) for $140 USD; this gives me one reason to believe they're different knives. Fair suspicions though.


I had considered that, though I notice that he seems to have shaved a few mm off the heel to tip length for the house brand (comparing to Tojiro HSPS) and maybe 0.05 mm off overall blade height (if all measurements are accurate). 

I wonder what the kanji on the box says? Probably something unhelpful and generic like kitchen knife.


----------



## Badgertooth

BoomVang said:


> My first j-knife purchase arrived last week :doublethumbsup:



These take a great edge and this is the perfect first knife. Do let us know how you get on with it


----------



## BoomVang

Badgertooth said:


> These take a great edge and this is the perfect first knife. Do let us know how you get on with it


Will do for sure. Already having fun as we get acquainted

Is this the sub forum the best place to leave a review/first impressions?


----------



## bkultra

BoomVang said:


> Will do for sure. Already having fun as we get acquainted
> 
> Is this the sub forum the best place to leave a review/first impressions?



Here is the review section:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forumdisplay.php/73-Reviews


----------



## MastrAndre

BoomVang said:


> My first j-knife purchase arrived last week :doublethumbsup:



Great line, the Yuki's been my first nakiri, took a great edge


----------



## Eloh

spoiledbroth said:


> Well it is not in my hands yet, but due to the poor performance of the CAD against USD, I opted for a house-brand knife. I suspect it is actually just a Tojiro HSPS, the spec is identical to that line and the handle is a dead giveaway. It is on offer at the vendor who must not be named, but I trust him as I have made a number of purchases in the past and he has always treated me right.
> 
> There is not much space at work and while the hisoft seems to keep my tojiro DP/carbonext in good enough shape, I've always been curious to try the HSPS. I could have purchased the real mccoy (tojiro hsps) at the same length for approximately 20 CAD cheaper, but it was from China and I like to keep my purchases in Japan or USA. Nothing personal.
> 
> Here is the vendor image... Looks like a 'jiro to me.
> 210mm yahiko r2



FYI the Tojiro HSPS is made out of M42 PM/FAX18 steel though


----------



## khashy

danemonji said:


> Mutsumi Hinoura 240 AS custom blue birch and ebony handle. Bought from cleancut.se



Very pretty. Looking forward to reading your thoughts on this one. Congrads


----------



## dwalker

khashy said:


> Very pretty. Looking forward to reading your thoughts on this one. Congrads



Me too. This knife is on my list as well.


----------



## Tonsku38

Got Nambu San santoku from cleancut.se sale. Nice profile and thin behind edge. Very nice blade with killer price.


----------



## danemonji

Mr.Magnus said:


> Very nice Rick. how you like that handle? looks cool





khashy said:


> Very pretty. Looking forward to reading your thoughts on this one. Congrads



I love it. The profile...first half is perfectly flat and then it curves into a versatile tip which just glides through onions or other detail cuts. I love the steel and heat treat it is 64 hrc and it really feels hard. Very hard knifes cut aggresively as they tend to microchip rather then bend on edge and they hold sharp for longer. You can test that by cutting tissue after a chopping session.
The spine is rounded and hefty...what you notice first is the weight of the blade on a 240mm compared to a laser. It gives you much more chopping force and feels much more precise. I was afraid that it might wedge since it is not such a tall grounded profile and since the spine is 2.5 mm, tapering only towards the very thin tip. but luckily it doesn't. i tried it on sweet potatoes hard celery big carrots beetroot dense apples...you name it. The geometry helps as it thins towards the grind and then steeps into a very thin edge. The best part is no sticking of product. Cutting zucchini chips is a pleasure compared to lasers where sticking can become frustrating.
So far it is my favorite gyuto and i am really thinking about buying a spare for long term. I guess Mutsumi is after all a chip off the old block...as he seems to have learned his father.s trade and secrets quite well. I would recomend you buying one to try it out while they are still at a low price...because they are very good value for money.


----------



## Nemo

Eloh said:


> FYI the Tojiro HSPS is made out of M42 PM/FAX18 steel though



Interesting. I'll have to look it up. I thought that Tojiro didn't disclose the steel. Out of interest, how did you find out?


----------



## BoomVang

spoiledbroth said:


> ... due to the poor performance of the CAD against USD ...



This actually helped me out 
I got my Yuki from a Canadian vendor and with the exchange rate the price was an offer I couldn't refuse ...


----------



## pleue

This is coming in the mail soon!


----------



## valgard

congrats on the BB


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Crackling Rosie Pleue


----------



## Anton

pleue said:


> This is coming in the mail soon!



That's very very nice


----------



## pleue

Thanks guys, couldn't recommend working with bloodroot enough. Communicated with the whole team throughout the process, exchanged way more emails than I probably should have written, and they really helped steer the process and create something I'm hopefully gonna cherish forever. ~175mm edge length, flat ground on the back side so thin but robust, garasuki ish profile with good knuckle clearance, copper antler and aspen burl handle. Hoping it'll be an all around singe knife to use while butchering or while traveling abroad (I happily use a honesuki as a petty/little prep knife at home).


----------



## mikedtran

What is the steel? It looks like there is some cloudy almost kasumi like look on the lower half of the blade.


----------



## pleue

Not sure, they use a lot of recycled steel (saw blade, leaf springs, etc.)


----------



## Droahrig3

How long is the wait for bb at the moment?


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Currently 43 months (per the website) / FWIW - Mine are being forged now & I waited 41 months so that hasn't shortened since I got on it ... they do a cool 1st Monday of the month random drawing purchase though so go to their website and sign up.



Droahrig3 said:


> How long is the wait for bb at the moment?


----------



## pleue

When I got on the list, it was a $100 deposit and a short blurb on what I initially had in mind. I lost track of the time and one day got an email saying my name came up on the list. They are very organized so I'd imagine the time they quote is the time you'll wait, which is rare for makers who also make non customs for sale as they do. FYI, just got a prompt email back, "52100 and @HRC 64"


----------



## zetieum

dwalker said:


> Me too. This knife is on my list as well.



same here. I would love to read more about it


----------



## khashy

Tonsku38 said:


> Got Nambu San santoku from cleancut.se sale. Nice profile and thin behind edge. Very nice blade with killer price.



More photos of this please and a brief review if you can.


----------



## dwalker

Arrived as the tri-tip was coming off the grill for the block party. Hard to get a pic without someone's hand snatching a bite.


----------



## XooMG

No custom or anything really sexy, but I was missing my old cheap Takamura that appears to be lost in America, so I ordered another.


----------



## fatboylim

XooMG said:


> No custom or anything really sexy, but I was missing my old cheap Takamura that appears to be lost in America, so I ordered another.



Who lost your knife? PM me if this is sensitive!


----------



## kevpenbanc

Snap.

I finally bought one last week.
Arrived the same day as the Cris Anderson 175, in W2.


----------



## Benuser

Misono Swedish Carbon 165mm Honesuki


----------



## spoiledbroth

click for a bigger, shakier image. Gonna try the one on the far right out today. In my haste, I failed to consider that the line I work on is marble underneath... Oh well. We shall see how that goes, maybe this will be my prep knife instead of line knife. Have mac hb-85 coming just in case, sort of like a gyutohiki.


----------



## MastrAndre

TF Denka Gyuto 240mm Custom


----------



## Tonsku38

khashy said:


> More photos of this please and a brief review if you can.



Here's few more photos. I have used it only few times at home and I like it a lot. It cuts very nicely and smooth ja food release is quite qood too. It's feels very light in hand but handle is little too thick for me so I have tweak it a bit. Can't say anything about edge retention or how it really feels because haven't use it at work but can say that I have really enjoyed it and it will be my most used knife at least next few months.


----------



## khashy

Tonsku38 said:


> Here's few more photos. I have used it only few times at home and I like it a lot. It cuts very nicely and smooth ja food release is quite qood too. It's feels very light in hand but handle is little too thick for me so I have tweak it a bit. Can't say anything about edge retention or how it really feels because haven't use it at work but can say that I have really enjoyed it and it will be my most used knife at least next few months.



That actually looks very thin bte. Do you experience any wedging?


----------



## Anton

Mizuno honyaki white 2 
I've been wondering about this one for a while 

Some nice heft to it and took a fantastic edge

Wonder why these are not more popular


----------



## dwalker

Anton said:


> Mizuno honyaki white 2
> I've been wondering about this one for a while
> 
> Some nice heft to it and took a fantastic edge
> 
> Wonder why these are not more popular
> 
> View attachment 35898
> View attachment 35899



I've been thinking about this in 270. Please give a review once you put it through some food.


----------



## sergeysus

Anton said:


> Mizuno honyaki white 2
> I've been wondering about this one for a while
> 
> Some nice heft to it and took a fantastic edge
> 
> Wonder why these are not more popular
> 
> View attachment 35898
> View attachment 35899



been thinking about it as well and now the price is higher... Will be looking for your feedback. Nice knife, btw.


----------



## wind88

wow, white 2 is around $950 now??!! I should have pulled the trigger earlier....


----------



## tgfencer

wind88 said:


> wow, white 2 is around $950 now??!! I should have pulled the trigger earlier....



Thats a very recent price bump. Last I'd looked it was closer to mid 700's for a white 240 honyaki gyuto.


----------



## wind88

yeah, I think it was aroud 730/990 for the white 2/blue 2 240mm.

Now the blue 2 is $1400+...


----------



## dwalker

tgfencer said:


> Thats a very recent price bump. Last I'd looked it was closer to mid 700's for a white 240 honyaki gyuto.



Yep. The white are now the old price of the blue. The blue are now ~$300 more.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

dwalker said:


> Yep. The white are now the old price of the blue. The blue are now ~$300 more.



Pricing now has gone insane! A year and half ago I noticed a big bump in pricing, but now it's just nuts. I wouldn't be buying my knives in this market. Guess I'm lucky to have gotten what have when I did.


----------



## dwalker

Chicagohawkie said:


> Pricing now has gone insane! A year and half ago I noticed a big bump in pricing, but now it's just nuts. I wouldn't be buying my knives in this market. Guess I'm lucky to have gotten what have when I did.



Simple supply and demand. It is both good and bad for the consumers. Bad when prices skyrocket, good when the demand eventually evens out supply and we have more choices. This price increase happens to coincide with Sharaki's retirement. Suddenly one of the most prolific honyaki masters is no longer working and I'm told his apprentices don't have the skill yet for honyaki. Big void in the market.


----------



## wind88

dwalker said:


> Simple supply and demand. It is both good and bad for the consumers. Bad when prices skyrocket, good when the demand eventually evens out supply and we have more choices. This price increase happens to coincide with Sharaki's retirement. Suddenly one of the most prolific honyaki masters is no longer working and I'm told his apprentices don't have the skill yet for honyaki. Big void in the market.



I noticed all Tesshu honyaki at Aframes have been cleared out too.

I'm glad I was able to pick up the blue #2 270mm before all this madness.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

dwalker said:


> Simple supply and demand. It is both good and bad for the consumers. Bad when prices skyrocket, good when the demand eventually evens out supply and we have more choices. This price increase happens to coincide with Sharaki's retirement. Suddenly one of the most prolific honyaki masters is no longer working and I'm told his apprentices don't have the skill yet for honyaki. Big void in the market.




Shiraki didn't forge the mizuno blades, seems almost like scalping!


----------



## dwalker

I know, but there are less in general now.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

My favorite Honyaki makers from this era are
Ashi/kono/Mizuno white 2 Honyaki - Want
Ikeda/Ittetsu white 2 Honyaki - Have
Shiraki/kono blue 2 Honyaki - Have

In that order.


----------



## Anton

Chicagohawkie said:


> My favorite Honyaki makers from this era are
> Ashi/kono/Mizuno white 2 Honyaki - Want
> Ikeda/Ittetsu white 2 Honyaki - Have
> Shiraki/kono blue 2 Honyaki - Have
> 
> In that order.



ashi/kono/miz who are the makers for each?


----------



## Tonsku38

khashy said:


> That actually looks very thin bte. Do you experience any wedging?



I haven't use it with sweet potatoes or like that so hard to say. With couple of carrots or fennel I didn't noticed wedging. Ootb edge was terrible and very crumbling but after two quick sharpening it feels much better and more stable. Can't wait to sharpen it properly and really test it in pro kitchen.


----------



## turbochef422

Not new but 240 Mizuno Honyaki done up by the great Mario


----------



## valgard

So you are the lucky guy that got that refurb + handle, that's sweet.


----------



## panda

it looks like a spearmint candy


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Anton said:


> ashi/kono/miz who are the makers for each?



Ashi! Probably the finest hamon ever!


----------



## Wdestate

Chicagohawkie said:


> Ashi! Probably the finest hamon ever!



Check out kenji togashi never hear his name here, I like his Harmon more then my ashi hamon. Just saying


----------



## wind88

Wdestate said:


> Check out kenji togashi never hear his name here, I like his Harmon more then my ashi hamon. Just saying



I had a chance to handle the Ashi white 2 and Kenji blue 1 honyaki gyutos yestarday.

Both knives are just stunning and I was drooling over the hamon. The Kenji blue 1 from K&S is much heftier than the Ashi white 2 (Kono).


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Wdestate said:


> Check out kenji togashi never hear his name here, I like his Harmon more then my ashi hamon. Just saying



Haven't seen any I will admit.


----------



## Farberware

Farberware chef knife


----------



## dwalker

Farberware said:


> Farberware chef knife



Ha!


----------



## MastrAndre




----------



## Cheeks1989

Its been a bit since I posted anything on here. HHH San mai Chuka blue 2 core and paring knife. The paring knife has a beautiful mokume front cap. Sorry for the quick dirty pictures I just received them.


----------



## mikedtran

That cleaver is AWESOME!


----------



## Jacob_x

Ooh is my miz white honyaki in the post made by ashi? Good to know. Just out of interest, does master mizuno forge any honyaki himself?


----------



## Jacob_x

All very confusing all of this...


----------



## khashy

Jacob_x said:


> Ooh is my miz white honyaki in the post made by ashi? Good to know. Just out of interest, does master mizuno forge any honyaki himself?



I don't know about the white but Koki confirmed for me that the blue(well at least my blue) was forged by 5th Generation Mizuno Jyun


----------



## Jacob_x

Wow just seen the price hike on these too, was a long time coming I suppose. Glad I got the last cheaper one! Sorry I'm in the pub...


----------



## malexthekid

Damn. Makes me wish I bought one a few months ago when I was contemplating it. Makes James' blue 2 honyakis price more justifiable now... not that i needed it to be justifiable.


----------



## Jacob_x

RISE UP THE ENABLERS


----------



## fatboylim

Jacob_x said:


> Wow just seen the price hike on these too, was a long time coming I suppose. Glad I got the last cheaper one! Sorry I'm in the pub...



Well timed! If I had the funds, this was the first honyaki on my list. It will be much longer down the line now with the price hike.


----------



## Iggy

Hi,

not my newest knife buy but from one dear friend who isn't on KKF so he asked me to show it... his unicorn Xerxes Custom 225mm Gyuto...

Bohler TWR steel (diff. hardened)...
Integral...
Bog oak handle...
S-Grind...
tempered tang...
interchangeable handle and metal spacers with custom made screws etc....












































Regards, Iggy


----------



## Jacob_x

Stop that, I just said I was in the pub, it's uncouth to get a hard-on in public...


----------



## fatboylim

That custom Xerxes is a design masterpiece.


----------



## zetieum

Yep. The Xerxes is a piece of incredibility. A crazy knife. Awesome ideas and design. Perfect realisation. With this one it is another dimension.


----------



## Krassi

Yep that Xerxes ist just the best of that our friend made together with Xerxes.
A lot of Influences like for Example from a Bloodroot Integral, the awesome Userfriendly Hollow Grind, the perfect customized Handle and that transformer Bolster changer is just sick!.. The handle is more than just beautiful and the skrew is also great and handmade 

Also on newer pictures you have the Patina in the same color as the Welding colors around the bolster.. pretty sick masterpiece and its for daily use.. really a best of knife! from a true Austrian knifemaniac of doom! )


----------



## Badgertooth

It's ok I guess - If you like beautiful, functional, engineering masterclasses.


----------



## TheLimpWhisk

Iggy said:


> Hi,
> 
> not my newest knife buy but from one dear friend who isn't on KKF so he asked me to show it... his unicorn Xerxes Custom 225mm Gyuto...
> 
> Bohler TWR steel (diff. hardened)...
> Integral...
> Bog oak handle...
> S-Grind...
> tempered tang...
> interchangeable handle and metal spacers with custom made screws etc....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Iggy



Got a choil shot of this baby?


----------



## somnubene




----------



## Xerxes

TheLimpWhisk said:


> Got a choil shot of this baby?



I can help


----------



## Xerxes

TheLimpWhisk said:


> Got a choil shot of this baby?



I can help;-)


----------



## Sharpchef

Picture problems.. sorry....


----------



## milkbaby

Iggy said:


>



What. The. F***.

That knife is AMAZING! Xerxes is straight KILLING it... OMG


----------



## Iggy

TheLimpWhisk said:


> Got a choil shot of this baby?



Here it is 






Regards, Iggy


----------



## Nemo

Wow. What a grind.


----------



## dwalker

Iggy said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Iggy



That can't be real. My mind is blown.


----------



## Badgertooth

Just the tip


----------



## mikedtran

Ugh....kill me now. I really want more yo-shigs. Beautiful shot!


----------



## Marek07

Badgertooth said:


> It's ok I guess - If you like beautiful, functional, engineering masterclasses.


lus1:
Really excellently executed concept.

Are you sure you're not Australian Otto? Classic Aussie understatement.


----------



## Xerxes

Some more pics



















































Gruß Jannis


----------



## brooksie967

Badgertooth said:


> Just the tip



I'm happy you took the risk on that bad boy and not happy that I didn't. What a sweet find. Can't wait to see it complete!


----------



## arthurfowler

Two knives arrived today from JKI. Firstly a Kochi 240mm Kurouchi Stainless Clad Carbon Wa-Gyuto and secondly a Gesshin Kagekiyo 240mm White#2 Gyuto.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lhsf2mxhwqm81j8/File 15-06-2017, 21 58 47.jpeg?dl=0

Wow, wow and wow and I haven't even cut anything yet. Firstly, the Kochi. The photos don't do it justice, it is just stunning. My first burnt chestnut handle and I love the feel of it. Heavier than I had envisaged albeit I hadn't checked the weight online.

Next up is the Kagekiyo. The fit and finish is just unbelievable and that even includes the box and how it was packaged. Again the feel is amazing and I can't wait to use them both.

Thanks Jon for another perfect transaction.


----------



## mikedtran

Apologies for the poor photos as my phone camera protective lens is cracked and there is dust all over the actual lens that I cannot clean off =(

These two beauties showed up this week - both of these knives are 10x more beautiful in person than pictures could capture!

*Tristone Stainless Damascus SG2 - 230mm* - the mirror polish on the blade and the crazy chatoyance in the saya wood go so well together!
*Kato Damascus Santoku - 180mm* - the damascus cladding on this looks super high contrast in pictures, but there is a subtle beauty to it in person.






*Tristone*













*Kato*


----------



## malexthekid

Chadd's work is stunning isn't it Mike. And I have the "matching" 275 suji saya. It is just a stunning piece of timber.


----------



## mikedtran

malexthekid said:


> Chadd's work is stunning isn't it Mike. And I have the "matching" 275 suji saya. It is just a stunning piece of timber.



His work is stunning and he is a gem to work with also! 

That timber is FREAKING insane! Pictures really do not do it justice.


----------



## brainsausage




----------



## Mucho Bocho

They will be used Josh


----------



## Anton

brainsausage said:


> View attachment 35984



those are nice!


----------



## Farberware

brainsausage said:


> View attachment 35984



Please stop posting swords on a knife forum :biggrin:


----------



## brainsausage

Apologies on my cruddy pic. I'll post some more once they get a chance to stretch out a bit.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Okada Takobiki Double beveled 300mm shirogami 2


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Damn Magnus - you just had to have two / because you just don't know when your gonna need a spare? Beautiful 

My "little" addition to the family ... Promethius / Salem Straub petty (San Mai over Cru Forge V center) beautiful little blade and handle ... not some killer tuna sushi sword maybe herring ... at least it's all mine :wink:


----------



## Farberware

Mr.Magnus said:


> Okada Takobiki Double beveled 300mm shirogami 2



If I see a chef carry 2 of those, I will never complain about his foods. How are you going to sharp those?


----------



## s0real

One of the most beautiful addition to my collections.


----------



## Nemo

Nice knife.

I think you are meant to wash the blood off after use though 

Seriously though, what is the red steel?


----------



## wind88

That kono must have been quenched in blood


----------



## Farberware

Wear cutting gloves next time.


----------



## zetieum

Mr.Magnus said:


> Okada Takobiki Double beveled 300mm shirogami 2



Nice. I am on the edge of buying on of those. Would you be so kind posting a choil pic and telling us few words about the performance? I was afraid it was too thick. 
Congrats!


----------



## JaVa

Mr.Magnus said:


> Okada Takobiki Double beveled 300mm shirogami 2



All self respecting (kitchen) ninjas have two samurai swords. It's an amateur move to swing just one.  
Beautiful blades!


----------



## Sillywizard

Iggy said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Iggy


Utterly astoundingly amazing!


----------



## Anton

Not new knife but new saya. 

By Marko, Birdseye, closest thing we could find to match the horn.


----------



## fatboylim

Wow, that is a saya worth adding!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Farberware said:


> If I see a chef carry 2 of those, I will never complain about his foods. How are you going to sharp those?



lol. 
just like any other knife. on the stones


----------



## Mr.Magnus

zetieum said:


> Nice. I am on the edge of buying on of those. Would you be so kind posting a choil pic and telling us few words about the performance? I was afraid it was too thick.
> Congrats!



thay dont come with a very good edge at all so i need to sharpen it before i can give it a honest feedback. thay are abit on the thicker side but its a slicer not a pushcutter


----------



## Jacob_x

Where are they from magnus? There's a shop in London that had a saji dbl bevel tako curved just like that, wanted it ages ago but had slipped out of mind as I generally don't shop there as of high pricing


----------



## preizzo

Cleancut it's the retailer


----------



## Jacob_x

On second thought, I really didn't need to know that.
I have that excited yet extremely guilty feeling where you know you're going to be a bit of a fixture on this page over the next few weeks...


----------



## ynot1985

So I went to Japan for about 10 days earlier this month and picked up a few goodies along the way

http://imgur.com/NMz4zOL

1st Photo is what I brought

from left to right

240mm Kato KU Gyuto (my 2nd one!!)
240mm Kato Kasumi Gyuto
150mm Kato KU Kanto nakiri
210mm Shigefusa Kitaeji Gyuto
170mm Shigefusa Kiaeji yo Petty
110mm Shigefusa Kitaeji Ajikiri


http://imgur.com/WwnNcLJ

2nd Photo is comparing my new KU Kato kanto nakiri with the Shig one I picked up last year


----------



## Badgertooth

What a haul Tony


----------



## TheCaptain

No kidding! Interesting to note how different the profile on some Shig Nakiri's can be.


----------



## MastrAndre




----------



## pete84

Nice line-up Andre

What is the gyuto 3rd from the left?


----------



## MastrAndre

pete84 said:


> Nice line-up Andre
> 
> What is the gyuto 3rd from the left?



Thanks Pete, we call these pictures (in our Germany based forum) "The set of the day" 

The third from left is a 225mm Gyuto from Bryan Raquin with Anton-handle 
And...this is right my newest buy, I have it today the first time with me at work...


----------



## Marek07

ynot1985 said:


> So I went to Japan for about 10 days earlier this month and picked up a few goodies along the way


A few goodies? 3 Katos and 3 Shigefusas in ten days is quite an acquisition rate. Would take most mortals at least a couple of years. Well done Tony!

Was there any room in your suitcase for a stone or three?


----------



## MastrAndre

Just outboxed...


----------



## zetieum

MastrAndre said:


> Just outboxed...



You never stops André!


----------



## MastrAndre

zetieum said:


> You never stops André!



Never ever, u know me [emoji41]


----------



## ynot1985

Marek07 said:


> A few goodies? 3 Katos and 3 Shigefusas in ten days is quite an acquisition rate. Would take most mortals at least a couple of years. Well done Tony!
> 
> Was there any room in your suitcase for a stone or three?



no stones, had to restrain myself at Morehei..

did buy 2 vegetable knives at CCK as well but had to ship it back as I ran out of luggage allowance


----------



## jeal

Well, not so impressive compared to some awesome knives or collections here but these are my first two carbon, thanks to the recommandations and help on this board!
An Itinomonn Kasumi 270mm Wa Sujihiki and a Munetoshi Kurouchi Gyuto 210mm.

For my eyes, they are beautiful ones and bring a big smile on my face.


----------



## fatboylim

jeal said:


> Well, not so impressive compared to some awesome knives or collections here but these are my first two carbon, thanks to the recommandations and help on this board!
> An Itinomonn Kasumi 270mm Wa Sujihiki and a Munetoshi Kurouchi Gyuto 210mm.
> 
> For my eyes, they are beautiful ones and bring a big smile on my face.



A very nice start to carbon knives!


----------



## Badgertooth

jeal said:


> Well, not so impressive compared to some awesome knives or collections here but these are my first two carbon, thanks to the recommandations and help on this board!
> An Itinomonn Kasumi 270mm Wa Sujihiki and a Munetoshi Kurouchi Gyuto 210mm.
> 
> For my eyes, they are beautiful ones and bring a big smile on my face.



Damn good choices!!


----------



## Lars

+1 Wish I had started with those.

Lars


----------



## khashy

jeal said:


> Well, not so impressive compared to some awesome knives or collections here but these are my first two carbon, thanks to the recommandations and help on this board!
> An Itinomonn Kasumi 270mm Wa Sujihiki and a Munetoshi Kurouchi Gyuto 210mm.
> 
> For my eyes, they are beautiful ones and bring a big smile on my face.




Congrads. You'll love the Munetoshi, it's pure awsomeness


----------



## F-Flash

Thats everything you will ever need to be honest.


----------



## jeal

Thanks guys  

Just have a Masahiro Honesuki on the way as I love to prepare chicken. And it will be all (I know... Many people look to say that hehe)!


----------



## brooksie967

I'd add a petty if I were you


----------



## Godslayer

brooksie967 said:


> I'd add a petty if I were you



Petty needs to be damascus as well, everyone needs a little bling in their lives  :knife:


----------



## dwalker

Just got my new Fowler camp knife. Differentially hardened W2. Not a kitchen knife, but pretty cool anyway.


----------



## geoff_nocon

Finally got a standard Kato. I gotta say i like the profile of the standard kato better than the workhorse. Just need to kasumify it to match my workhorse


----------



## Simonsimon

So bloody happy for My new katos


----------



## Rob_Sutherland

Sabatier 8inch chef de chef. It's a BEAST.


----------



## labor of love

No finger guard! Cool!


Rob_Sutherland said:


> Sabatier 8inch chef de chef. It's a BEAST.


----------



## chiffonodd

Rob_Sutherland said:


> Sabatier 8inch chef de chef. It's a BEAST.



dayuum looks like you could crack lobster with that heel


----------



## inzite

the sword came! massive...



2017-06-22_10-39-33 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## milkbaby

Rob_Sutherland said:


> Sabatier 8inch chef de chef. It's a BEAST.



Dang, dat gurl be thicc!  Definitely looks like she can handle a lot!


----------



## milkbaby

inzite said:


> the sword came! massive...
> 
> 
> 
> 2017-06-22_10-39-33 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



Niiiice... tho to be honest, I'm most jealous of the red handle Fujiwara...


----------



## XooMG

Not a really new new knife, but feels like one with the new handle and choil.


----------



## Doug

XooMG said:


> Not a really new new knife, but feels like one with the new handle and choil.



Wowza:eek2: Swedish beauty glamour shot. Nice knife, nice lighting.


----------



## inzite

milkbaby said:


> Niiiice... tho to be honest, I'm most jealous of the red handle Fujiwara...



its an awesome sample! thin thin grind and edge but super hard steel.


----------



## brooksie967

inzite said:


> the sword came! massive...
> 
> 
> 
> 2017-06-22_10-39-33 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



Ricky, I see you like many large/long things


----------



## TheCaptain

XooMG said:


> Not a really new new knife, but feels like one with the new handle and choil.



Saw some of yours on the instagram feed. Stunning!


----------



## inzite

XooMG said:


> Not a really new new knife, but feels like one with the new handle and choil.



beast!!


----------



## inzite

brooksie967 said:


> Ricky, I see you like many large/long things



hahaa!!!!!


----------



## inzite

milkbaby said:


> Niiiice... tho to be honest, I'm most jealous of the red handle Fujiwara...



haha his website can help you


----------



## jacko9

geoff_nocon said:


> Finally got a standard Kato. I gotta say i like the profile of the standard kato better than the workhorse. Just need to kasumify it to match my workhorse



Do you care to say more about the difference between the 'standard Kato" and the workhorse? I have a 210mm Workhorse and I'm looking to purchase a standard probably in 240mm length. I would be interested in your comparison.


----------



## inzite

jacko9 said:


> Do you care to say more about the difference between the 'standard Kato" and the workhorse? I have a 210mm Workhorse and I'm looking to purchase a standard probably in 240mm length. I would be interested in your comparison.



one of the major difference is profile i think, with the original flatter while the WH has more continous curve.


----------



## frog13

A couple new additions, Kayne Knife Work and Carter Cutlery (Muteki)


----------



## Nuts63

How is the performance of the Kayne


----------



## frog13

Nuts63 said:


> How is the performance of the Kayne


I've only had it a day so the jury is still out. It is beautiful for sure and it does have an edge. It's a little "toothy", not at all in a bad way but I'll probably refine it a bit because I like my edge a little smoother. That was to be expected though. I haven't cut enough to talk about food release but hopefully this weekend I can get some stuff done with it. So far I'm liking it.


----------



## JBroida

Nuts63 said:


> How is the performance of the Kayne



i swear i ready this like 5 times because i kept seeing "how is the performance of the Kanye", to which i wanted to reply this:


----------



## cheflivengood

JBroida said:


> i swear i ready this like 5 times because i kept seeing "how is the performance of the Kanye", to which i wanted to reply this:



Overrated? irate1:


----------



## JBroida

cheflivengood said:


> Overrated? irate1:



lol


----------



## Badgertooth

I'd like to hear some objective thoughts on the Kayne when the owner has a moment as there were some really unkind things said about his knives some time back because people didn't care for the look of the handles.


----------



## Jacob_x

New Swedish shoes. Toyama suji, Watanabe gyuto (custom pointier tip) 
:jumping3:


----------



## Simonsimon

Vintage swedish super carbon Jernbolaget butcher knife. Soul and caratcter.


----------



## mauichef

Genkai Masakuni Yanagiba-Kiritsuke Mizu-Honyaki. 330mm with curved blade and "Moon over Fuji" hamon. 
Waiting for a new handle!


----------



## dmccurtis

Damn.


----------



## Jacob_x

That sh*t is bananas


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Never seen anything like that Maui. WOW


----------



## valgard

Maui you went overboard there


----------



## mauichef

valgard said:


> Maui you went overboard there



Hahahaha...Ya think?
Only did it because the wife said to buy it 
I have to say that I am one lucky SOB for being able to own such an amazing blade.
Not sure that I am worthy!

Now I have to figure out the perfect handle for this beauty.


----------



## valgard

mauichef said:


> Hahahaha...Ya think?
> Only did it because the wife said to buy it
> I have to say that I am one lucky SOB for being able to own such an amazing blade.
> Not sure that I am worthy!
> 
> Now I have to figure out the perfect handle for this beauty.



She gets a lot of extra points. And yes, you are a lucky SOB. :viking:


----------



## XooMG

Another refresh:




Dalman 21cm.


----------



## mauichef

That's a beauty.
What steel is it?
Dalman is a new maker to me.


----------



## K813zra

XooMG said:


> Another refresh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalman 21cm.



Nice knife, I really like that one.


----------



## Sillywizard

XooMG said:


> Another refresh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalman 21cm.



Gotta admit, that knife sure has nice lines! Very aesthetically appealing!
And it has the same grind as the cleaver he did for you? Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Choppin

Love the Dalman, XooMG. Also the ones you got back from him are stunning. 

Toyama 210 gyuto. Got its first patina after prepping a salad.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

very cool - thanks for sharing this! 



Simonsimon said:


> Vintage swedish super carbon Jernbolaget butcher knife. Soul and caratcter.


----------



## XooMG

mauichef said:


> That's a beauty.
> What steel is it?
> Dalman is a new maker to me.


It's AEB-L steel. My cleaver from him is carbon but I rather like his stainless stuff.


----------



## Badgertooth

Choppin said:


> Love the Dalman, XooMG. Also the ones you got back from him are stunning.
> 
> Toyama 210 gyuto. Got its first patina after prepping a salad.



What a knife


----------



## Choppin

Badgertooth said:


> What a knife



Pretty stoked about this one. I had high expectations but it just overdelivers. Can't wait to try it on the Maruoyama!


----------



## ashy2classy

Choppin said:


> Love the Dalman, XooMG. Also the ones you got back from him are stunning.
> 
> Toyama 210 gyuto. Got its first patina after prepping a salad.



Very nice! Mine is out being rehandled. Gotta wait 4 weeks to get it back...I miss it already!

Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Choppin

ashy2classy said:


> Very nice! Mine is out being rehandled. Gotta wait 4 weeks to get it back...I miss it already!
> 
> Enjoy in good health!



Thank's! Really enjoying it. Make sure to post a pic of yours once it gets back


----------



## Tonsku38

I found pretty beaten up F.Dick butcher knife from flea market. I don't need that type of knife but it was suffering and seems to need some love. Looks kind of old but I'm not sure.


----------



## Badgertooth

Straight to work... 270 Kato


----------



## Mute-on

Badgertooth said:


> Straight to work... 270 Kato



Hell yes! 

How much fun was that?


----------



## Badgertooth

A disgusting amount of fun. Prep monster


----------



## Mute-on

Badgertooth said:


> A disgusting amount of fun. Prep monster



Enabler


----------



## Choppin

Badgertooth said:


> Straight to work... 270 Kato



What a beast... someone likes 270mm gyutos I guess :doublethumbsup:

Would love to read a comparison with your Toyama 270!


----------



## inzite

Choppin said:


> What a beast... someone likes 270mm gyutos I guess :doublethumbsup:
> 
> Would love to read a comparison with your Toyama 270!



long..... knives. ha ha


----------



## valgard

Badgertooth said:


> Straight to work... 270 Kato
> [/URL]


show off


----------



## Marek07

valgard said:


> show off


Can you blame him?


----------



## fatboylim

Badgertooth said:


> Straight to work... 270 Kato



Awesome looking knife and +1 for a Kato vs Toyama comparison!


----------



## foody518

Awesome Otto!!


----------



## crockerculinary

My latest purchase was this set from Josh Opel Customs in Oregon- 9" chefs, 7.5" santoku, 5" utility, aeb-l, handle is dyed blue curly maple, white oak, white and blue g-10, and nickel corby bolts.


IMG_5981 by gabriel crocker, on Flickr


----------



## nutmeg

red dyed maple handle


----------



## brooksie967

300mm Ashi Honyaki Gyuto:








More pics here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/33218-Unicorn-Alert-Post-your-pics-now!


----------



## nutmeg

&#129412;&#128539;


----------



## brooksie967

nutmeg said:


> &#129412;&#128539;



:saythat:


----------



## ynot1985

nutmeg said:


> red dyed maple handle



omg... my heart just stopped for a few secs.. so jealous


----------



## Anton

brooksie967 said:


> 300mm Ashi Honyaki Gyuto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/33218-Unicorn-Alert-Post-your-pics-now!



Wow

I have the 240 of this one 
Just wow


----------



## tgfencer

brooksie967 said:


> 300mm Ashi Honyaki Gyuto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/33218-Unicorn-Alert-Post-your-pics-now!




Love how you just slipped this in under the radar. No big deal...just an Ashi 300mm honyaki gyuto. Dime a dozen those old things.


----------



## brooksie967

tgfencer said:


> Love how you just slipped this in under the radar. No big deal...just an Ashi 300mm honyaki gyuto. Dime a dozen those old things.



I've heard he hasn't made them in years either! I'm trying not to blow up the internet with this but between facebook, instagram, here and other places.....


----------



## Badgertooth

tgfencer said:


> Love how you just slipped this in under the radar. No big deal...just an Ashi 300mm honyaki gyuto. Dime a dozen those old things.



You should the Tamahagane Kato bomb he's about to drop


----------



## tgfencer

Badgertooth said:


> You should the Tamahagane Kato bomb he's about to drop



Hope Jeremy will let me know ahead of time, I'll need to have a cold beer at the ready after my mind is blown!


----------



## brooksie967

Badgertooth said:


> You should the Tamahagane Kato bomb he's about to drop



My Kato is on its way to a new home. This Ashi has dethroned everything. I feel a purge happening.


----------



## valgard

This thread went bananas in no time. Nutmeg's bomb was ridiculous, but brooksie's was uber ridiculous.


----------



## Badgertooth

tgfencer said:


> Hope Jeremy will let me know ahead of time, I'll need to have a cold beer at the ready after my mind is blown!



I'll put myself on the KKF naughty step for telling a whopper. I just wanted his inbox to go mental for a bit


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Badgertooth said:


> I'll put myself on the KKF naughty step for telling a whopper. I just wanted his inbox to go mental for a bit



Mission accomplished


----------



## Brady686

brooksie967 said:


> 300mm Ashi Honyaki Gyuto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/33218-Unicorn-Alert-Post-your-pics-now!




My jaw just dropped.. The things I would do for this knife....


----------



## Pamarill0

That honyaki is beautiful


----------



## brooksie967

Thanks for all the love peeps! I've been using it every day since getting it. I think I need part ways with some other stuff .


----------



## JaVa

Today is a good day! :cool2:


----------



## Sleep

Nice Yoshikane! SKD?? I just got one too!


----------



## JaVa

Sleep said:


> Nice Yoshikane! SKD?? I just got one too!



Thanks. It really is a seriously nice piece of steel. I just had to get a taste of the Yoshikanes famously baked SKD. F&F is just so well made and grind and profile looks to be spot on. Monday I'll get to strech it's legs. Can't wait.

Congrats on yours! :knife:


----------



## geoff_nocon

Finally pulled the trigger on a toyama 240 dammy gyuto and gave it a quick fingerstone polish a bit of a bummer that it came with a broken tip butnot too bad


----------



## Choppin

geoff_nocon said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a toyama 240 dammy gyuto and gave it a quick fingerstone polish a bit of a bummer that it came with a broken tip butnot too bad



Very very nice. Looks much better than the pics in JNS. 

I don't know what happens with Toyama knives but many people seem to receive them with tips damaged to some extent. I received a 210 kasumi gyuto last week and tip was ok but it had a small chip at the choil, near the edge

My 150 petty arrived fine but got some microchips right at the tip in the first weeks of use. Maybe it's ground or sharpened too thin at the tip...


----------



## geoff_nocon

Choppin said:


> Very very nice. Looks much better than the pics in JNS.
> 
> I don't know what happens with Toyama knives but many people seem to receive them with tips damaged to some extent. I received a 210 kasumi gyuto last week and tip was ok but it had a small chip at the choil, near the edge
> 
> My 150 petty arrived fine but got some microchips right at the tip in the first weeks of use. Maybe it's ground or sharpened too thin at the tip...



mine had like a secondary bevel towards the tip that made it too thin and keeps chipping when i was fixing it had to grind it off a bit. just a bit of a letdown knowing you lost a couple of mm already before even using it.


----------



## Choppin

geoff_nocon said:


> mine had like a secondary bevel towards the tip that made it too thin and keeps chipping when i was fixing it had to grind it off a bit. just a bit of a letdown knowing you lost a couple of mm already before even using it.



Yes, exactly what happened to my petty. And I think my gyuto is behaving the same way. Probably better to sharpen them before using


----------



## JaVa

Another great day @ Casa de JaVa! :dancecool:

What could be better than a Tanaka gyuto? 
Two Tanaka gyutos of course!
ginsan nashiji lite and B2 SS migaki


----------



## Nemo

Nice.

Where did you get the B2 Migaki?


----------



## JaVa

Nemo said:


> Nice.
> 
> Where did you get the B2 Migaki?




Thanks. 

From James. He had a few samples without the kanji so I jumped on that. He might still have one. It's exactly the same grind and profile as the ginsan migaki was. So happy I got that one as these might be the last ones ever. 

BTW Almost laser thin. :wink:


----------



## Nemo

Thanks.


----------



## XooMG

Checking out the Mazaki 180 from JNS.


----------



## DanHumphrey

JaVa said:


> Another great day @ Casa de JaVa! :dancecool:
> 
> What could be better than a Tanaka gyuto?
> Two Tanaka gyutos of course!
> ginsan nashiji lite and B2 SS migaki



Sooooo jelly. Looks gorgeous. Enjoy it.


----------



## mauichef

Yoshihiro Mizu Yaki Honyaki Mirror-Finished Blue High Carbon Steel Yanagi by Keijiro Doi.


----------



## tienowen

mauichef said:


> Yoshihiro Mizu Yaki Honyaki Mirror-Finished Blue High Carbon Steel Yanagi by Keijiro Doi.



Nice score, how the knife work with Hawaii-Maui weather, any rust or patina with use?


----------



## mauichef

When I first started collecting I had a few problems and hurt a couple of blades with pitting. Now I use VCI paper and or Tsubaki and it really works. Some steels like 52100 are still problematic but I have now got all of the issues pretty well under control. Thanks for asking.
I see you are also in Hawaii...what is you experience?

Meanwhile, waiting for my fisherman buddy to bring me a nice big Ahi and I'll be testing this beauty.
Sashimi anyone?


----------



## Wdestate

mauichef said:


> Yoshihiro Mizu Yaki Honyaki Mirror-Finished Blue High Carbon Steel Yanagi by Keijiro Doi.



very pretty doi.


----------



## Dirt

Don't know about you guys but all my b#2 holds up really well to Oahu weather except my wat and that's just the iron cladding I struggle with my itsou sakimaru has never had a problem with this weather however all 52100 knives have been super finicky out here. Makes me miss dry colorado


----------



## Gyutoh205

Takeda petty AS/KU <37mm hight <140mm length


----------



## mauichef

I love those Takedas! Nice one mate.


----------



## parbaked

Nice tall petty!


----------



## Wdestate

my gift the wife got me for my first fathers day arrived. really happy with it, stunning in person


----------



## Gyutoh205

mauichef said:


> I love those Takedas! Nice one mate.



Its a lovely blade!



parbaked said:


> Nice tall petty!



Yep, thought it would be handy for some board work


----------



## Badgertooth

Wdestate said:


> my gift the wife got me for my first fathers day arrived. really happy with it, stunning in person



Stunning and congratulations too


----------



## brooksie967

Choil shot please Mr. LB


----------



## parbaked

That's great...most have to sell knives when they have their first born...congratulations!!


----------



## parbaked

Dirt said:


> Don't know about you guys but all my b#2 holds up really well to Oahu weather except my wat and that's just the iron cladding I struggle with my itsou sakimaru has never had a problem with this weather however all 52100 knives have been super finicky out here. Makes me miss dry colorado



I would trade all my 52100 knives to live in Hawaii...you win!


----------



## panda

that takeda looks to be a santoku instead of a petty


----------



## Nemo

Arrived over the last few months.

Sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## JaVa

All of those look super nice! Congrats Nemo! 

I REALLY want a Dahlman at some point. 
Kinda bummed I missed the DanHumphreys one, but I'll get one eventually. :detective:


----------



## Nemo

Thanks Java.

I was like you on the Dalman, was lucky enough to be on line and at a loose end when it came up. It is very nice- not quite laser thin but with much better food release than you'd expect-slightly better than my SK Syousin Siminagashi (except in tall foods or neat the tip). Haven't sharpened it yet. Responds very nicely to a diamond loaded balsa strop though.

Haven't had enough opprtunity to use the other two yet to form an overall impression. Kurosaki is quite thin, but seems to have good food release given this. The core AS steel is a tiny bit reactive in onion but nothing serious. Profile is a gentle curve, flat spot only about 20% at the heel.

Martell is beutifully finished. Comes very sharp. Very thin behind the edge. Initial impressions are similar performance to Akifusa petty but a little less wedging and better food release.


----------



## ashy2classy

Nemo said:


> Arrived over the last few months.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pic.
> 
> View attachment 36277



Very nice! So you're the one who got the light koa from Dave - the petty looks great. Great choices...enjoy!


----------



## Nemo

Thanks. Dave did a fantastic job on the handle.


----------



## tienowen

mauichef said:


> When I first started collecting I had a few problems and hurt a couple of blades with pitting. Now I use VCI paper and or Tsubaki and it really works. Some steels like 52100 are still problematic but I have now got all of the issues pretty well under control. Thanks for asking.
> I see you are also in Hawaii...what is you experience?
> 
> Meanwhile, waiting for my fisherman buddy to bring me a nice big Ahi and I'll be testing this beauty.
> Sashimi anyone?



I not a fan for carboon steel, my first set was Masahiro basic carboon steel, get rust fast, clean up with rust eraser and apply oil. For now I switch to Ginsanko steel knife, got 4 nice already plus couple stainless steel knife. the another carboon steel in knife kit sujihiki AS steel still rust but less then the Masahiro basic set.


----------



## StephenYu

XooMG said:


> Checking out the Mazaki 180 from JNS.



Nice! What do you think about it so far?


----------



## XooMG

StephenYu said:


> Nice! What do you think about it so far?


Not for me. My impression of it was more like a ryodeba, given the thickness at the shinogi (over 2mm). I cut too many carrots and apples and not enough meats or fish to take advantage.


----------



## Gyutoh205

Konosuke HD2 240
Schroeder handle


----------



## Badgertooth

Gyutoh205 said:


> Konosuke HD2 240
> Schroeder handle



You might wanna hold onto that. I think they're no longer being made


----------



## Meesterleester

I have heard the same.. really wanting a 210 now


----------



## pd7077

June/July pickups


----------



## Badgertooth

Can we have a slow clap for a mighty fine month. Doi, Kato and is it a Niigata made Konosuke?


----------



## Sleep

Recent bst buys. Sukenari R2 and Yoshikane SKD.


----------



## pd7077

Badgertooth said:


> Can we have a slow clap for a mighty fine month. Doi, Kato and is it a Niigata made Konosuke?



You are correct, sir. Definitely been a good month, but I'm not sure if my wife would agree.


----------



## Badgertooth

So there's every chance it's mutsumi Hinoura as he has collaborated with Konosuke before. So let that sink in: Doi, Kato, Hinoura.


----------



## pd7077

*doing the happy dance* I did hear ramblings about that fairly recently, and the both the grind & profile do look very similar.


----------



## Nemo

Sleep said:


> Recent bst buys. Sukenari R2 and Yoshikane SKD.



Nice scores.

Lots of patina on the stainless cladding of that Yoshi gyuto. Or is ir a kurochi tsuchime? Mine (stainless clad) has patinated just around my pinch grip. Haven't seen any other stainless cladding react like that.

How's the sukenari's performance?


----------



## Sleep

It's got a ku finish on the stainless cladding.

Haven't used the sukenari much yet. Food release doesn't seem great but moves through product nicely. Good profile and a really nice size.


----------



## sharptools

New wife knife I acquired over a year ago. Finally installed the handle today.

180mm Tanaka VG10 with handle by Anton

https://imgur.com/gallery/Y3tJY


----------



## Nemo

Looks nice. Handle matches it well.

When I first read your post, I thought it said "New wife I acquired a year ago..."

I wondered what the old one had done to your knives


----------



## sharptools

Nemo said:


> Looks nice. Handle matches it well.
> 
> When I first read your post, I thought it said "New wife I acquired a year ago..."
> 
> I wondered what the old one had done to your knives



Haha, that's like the Disaster Averted thread from a couple of days ago.


----------



## Wdestate

new itsuo doi in vtoku2


----------



## dwalker

Wdestate said:


> new itsuo doi in vtoku2



Very nice. Where did you find it?


----------



## Wdestate

dwalker said:


> Very nice. Where did you find it?



Special order from iida-tool


----------



## khashy

Wdestate said:


> new itsuo doi in vtoku2



What is vtoku2?

Nice knife btw


----------



## Nemo

khashy said:


> What is vtoku2?
> 
> Nice knife btw



Isn't it the Tafeku versoin of Aogami 2?

Yes, very nice knife. How does it perform?


----------



## Wdestate

Nemo said:


> Isn't it the Tafeku versoin of Aogami 2?
> 
> Yes, very nice knife. How does it perform?



As nemo stated it is Takefu steel company equivalent to aogami 2. very slightly different formula but incredibly close. and the knife is pretty darn amazing its ground and polished by Shogo Yamatsuka who does very nice work.


----------



## khashy

Wdestate said:


> As nemo stated it is Takefu steel company equivalent to aogami 2. very slightly different formula but incredibly close. and the knife is pretty darn amazing its ground and polished by Shogo Yamatsuka who does very nice work.



Nice. What would you liken it to? The knife I mean, just so that we can have an idea of along what lines it is


----------



## Wdestate

khashy said:


> Nice. What would you liken it to? The knife I mean, just so that we can have an idea of along what lines it is



cuts very similar to a shig with a slightly thinner tip ,though i dont believe the grind is the same just good convexing.


----------



## khashy

Wdestate said:


> cuts very similar to a shig with a slightly thinner tip ,though i dont believe the grind is the same just good convexing.



Ha! Doesn't help me, I've never tried a Shig gyuto....


----------



## Wdestate

khashy said:


> Ha! Doesn't help me, I've never tried a Shig gyuto....



haha sorry, good food release, thin enough to be nimble and to blow through ingredients but very sturdy. thicker spine leading to a very thin behind the edge grind.


----------



## khashy

Wdestate said:


> haha sorry, good food release, thin enough to be nimble and to blow through ingredients but very sturdy. thicker spine leading to a very thin behind the edge grind.



Got it. Thank you


----------



## Badgertooth

It's a brave man that puts a new knife up among all the Dois and Katos but this knife needn't stand back from anyone 

240mm wrought iron over Blue 2 core funayuki profile gyuto by The 9


----------



## comet_sharp

Badgertooth said:


> It's a brave man that puts a new knife up among all the Dois and Katos but this knife needn't stand back from anyone
> 
> 240mm wrought iron over Blue 2 core funayuki profile gyuto by The 9



I have a great deal of respect for him. Fantastic maker. Enjoy that one!
-Trey


----------



## Anton

Badgertooth said:


> It's a brave man that puts a new knife up among all the Dois and Katos but this knife needn't stand back from anyone
> 
> 240mm wrought iron over Blue 2 core funayuki profile gyuto by The 9



The 9?


----------



## labor of love

Yep. The 9. He's making me a honyaki. I can't wait.


----------



## Badgertooth

Robert Trimarchi makes under the name "The 9" 

I like it a lot.


----------



## malexthekid

I'm really liking what he is doing. Hoping he is at the Sydney Knife Show


----------



## chefcomesback

I just talked to him , he isn't coming to the show


----------



## Nemo

Nice looking blade Badger.

What are the handle and saya made from?

Where is Robert located?


----------



## malexthekid

Nemo said:


> Nice looking blade Badger.
> 
> What are the handle and saya made from?
> 
> Where is Robert located?



He is an aussie maker. From Vic. http://the-nine.co


----------



## Nemo

Thanks.

In Footscray.... Didn't know he was there. I will keep an eye out.


----------



## Wdestate

very pretty, always fun to see something different as well, AUS seems to have far more smiths then i knew.


----------



## YG420

Badgertooth said:


> It's a brave man that puts a new knife up among all the Dois and Katos but this knife needn't stand back from anyone
> 
> 240mm wrought iron over Blue 2 core funayuki profile gyuto by The 9



Nice pickup! Lots of exciting things going on down under, I need to check out some Aussie makers soon!


----------



## mauichef

Yes we do. It is an amazing thing to be able to call it home.


----------



## MastrAndre

Today at my side:


----------



## labor of love

MastrAndre said:


> Today at my side:



Wow, some of those I don't recognize. What size is the Toyama?


----------



## MastrAndre

No Toyama over there [emoji41] it's a Custom Made Watanabe Pro Nakiri Kasumi with kenyaki oct handle, 210mm cutting edge


----------



## Marek07

MastrAndre said:


> No Toyama over there [emoji41] it's a Custom Made Watanabe Pro Nakiri Kasumi with kenyaki oct handle, 210mm cutting edge


JaVa - looks like your dream nakiri right there!


----------



## JaVa

Marek07 said:


> JaVa - looks like your dream nakiri right there!



Yep, there it is! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## labor of love

MastrAndre said:


> No Toyama over there [emoji41] it's a Custom Made Watanabe Pro Nakiri Kasumi with kenyaki oct handle, 210mm cutting edge



Pardon me haha. So what are the 3 to the left of watanabe? Suisin?


----------



## MastrAndre

From left to right: Konosuke GS 240mm, Suisin Inox Honyaki 240mm, Ikazuchi AS 240mm, Watanabe Custom Nakiri, Bryan Raquin bunka with Anton handle


----------



## labor of love

MastrAndre said:


> From left to right: Konosuke GS 240mm, Suisin Inox Honyaki 240mm, Ikazuchi AS 240mm, Watanabe Custom Nakiri, Bryan Raquin bunka with Anton handle



Nice. Thanks.


----------



## labor of love

@andre btw your inbox is full.


----------



## MastrAndre

labor of love said:


> @andre btw your inbox is full.



But now it's already empty [emoji41]


----------



## ashy2classy

Badgertooth said:


> It's a brave man that puts a new knife up among all the Dois and Katos but this knife needn't stand back from anyone
> 
> 240mm wrought iron over Blue 2 core funayuki profile gyuto by The 9



Been following him for a while and love the look of his knives. Great choice! Looking forward to more impressions.


----------



## Wdestate

new Marko very happy with it.


----------



## Nemo

Very nice. Which steel?

What wood is in the saya and handle?


----------



## Wdestate

Nemo said:


> Very nice. Which steel?
> 
> What wood is in the saya and handle?



52100. handle is ironwood and mokume, the saya is walnut. Marko said this was a bit of a prototype design he was working on, only used it one shift but so far its a winner.


----------



## milkbaby

Wdestate said:


> new Marko very happy with it.



This Marko looks AWESOME. :doublethumbsup:

The blade profile and the handle shape are really eye catching.


----------



## sharptools

Bryan Raquin 175mm x 75mm Nakiri with 145sc core steel and iron cladding. Curly maple handle made by our own Anton (icanhaschzbrgr)








This is basically a small Chinese cleaver. I am so excited


----------



## Dirt

sharptools said:


> Bryan Raquin 175mm x 75mm Nakiri with 145sc core steel and iron cladding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is basically a small Chinese cleaver. I am so excited


 this the one they had at carbon in denver?


----------



## sharptools

Dirt said:


> this the one they had at carbon in denver?



Yes it is. I've been eyeing Bryan's work but the height of the knife sealed the deal for me.


----------



## Dirt

I hear you there had eyes on it myself noticed it went just the other day. Congrats man that's a score. Craig and Tina are great people too!


----------



## Chef_

just picked up this beauty from olsen knives, a knife maker out of st louis. not sure if hes on this forum or not.


----------



## geoff_nocon

Just arrived today konosuke "cloudy" gyuto 240mm. Cant wait to polish this. I believe this is the 4th one. They meant to only make 3 i think. Kosuke was kind enough to ask the smith to make another one, great guy easyto deal with.


----------



## Chef_

geoff_nocon said:


> Just arrived today konosuke "cloudy" gyuto 240mm. Cant wait to polish this. I believe this is the 4th one. They meant to only make 3 i think. Kosuke was kind enough to ask the smith to make another one, great guy easyto deal with.



damn, where'd you get that?


----------



## geoff_nocon

Chef_ said:


> damn, where'd you get that?


Directly from konosuke had to wait for 2 months.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

geoff_nocon said:


> Directly from konosuke had to wait for 2 months.



Any idea of who the craftsmen who made this are?


----------



## geoff_nocon

No he didnt say. Didnt want to force him. Fun fact about the cladding he said even the smith didnt know what it is. His master bought it a long time ago and gave it to him. Has a realy nice cludy wavy finish thats hard to capture on camera


----------



## Farberware

Got this knife last month





Got custom handle for it but haven't got it back yet.


----------



## parbaked

Nice work...that pink is special...


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Farberware said:


> Got this knife last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got custom handle for it but haven't got it back yet.




Is that a Matt Delosso handle? Nice.


----------



## sharptools

Dirt said:


> I hear you there had eyes on it myself noticed it went just the other day. Congrats man that's a score. Craig and Tina are great people too!



I was lucky for sure. Thanks!


----------



## VictorSharp

[/IMG]

Ok here's a quick update pic of my pickups from the last few weeks.

Toyama Noborikoi kasumi nakiri 210mm
Sukenari zdp189 Damascus gyuto 240mm
Gesshin Ginga white #2 wa-gyuto 240mm
Takamura Migaki r2 western handle gyuto 210mm
Kramer by Zwilling Damascus chef's knife 8"
Gesshin Ginga stainless wa-petty 150mm


----------



## MastrAndre

Something new...


----------



## VictorSharp

Show us more Andre! :hungry:


----------



## valgard

man you keep this thread warm. Another awesome piece to that crazy collection


----------



## Dirt

MastrAndre said:


> Something new...



Don't be a tease! Show it in all of its glory!


----------



## parbaked

K-Tip Saya!


----------



## Eitan78

Shigesua kasumi yanagiba 300mm (Nos Monemasa kanji)
Shigefua kitaeji yanagiba 300mm
Kato kasumi Yanagiba 300mm - Last one to join the family 
Kato kasumi sakimaru takohiki 300mm


----------



## Dirt

Eitan78 said:


> Shigesua kasumi yanagiba 300mm (Nos Monemasa kanji)
> Shigefua kitaeji yanagiba 300mm
> Kato kasumi Yanagiba 300mm - Last one to join the family
> Kato kasumi sakimaru takohiki 300mm
> 
> View attachment 36393


That sakimaru.....


----------



## Anton

New stand and edges... but, Kato me up


----------



## Dirt

Anton said:


> New stand and edges... but, Kato me up
> View attachment 36394
> View attachment 36395



Jesus just when I thought it couldn't get better


----------



## Choppin

That spine... oh my


----------



## 42537703

MastrAndre said:


> Something new...



That's handle colour is petty rare from Dalman. Nice catch


----------



## Nemo

Just arrived today:


----------



## 42537703

Another beautiful knife from Tristone. Is it niolox steel?


----------



## Nemo

Yep, Niolox.

Love what Chadd's done with the wood.

I realise I like my stripy natural wood. Here she is with some stablemates:


----------



## Nemo

She enjoyed playing with the Dalman




Nice distal taper.


----------



## Badgertooth

My man!


----------



## 42537703

WoW, I would like to know how these two compares to each other. Nice collection


----------



## Nemo

42537703 said:


> WoW, I would like to know how these two compares to each other. Nice collection



Thanks.

I need to play a bit more before I form an opinion. Initial impressions are that the Tristone is a little thinner. Haven't played in wet foods yet, so can't comment on food release. The Dalman's S grind gives it a really good thinness vs food release tradeoff. The Tristone has a double concave grind. It'll be fascinating to see how it performs in wet foods.


----------



## Wdestate

Nemo said:


> She enjoyed playing with the Dalman
> 
> View attachment 36401
> 
> 
> Nice distal taper.
> 
> View attachment 36402



really like that tristone, gorgeous knives.


----------



## lagrangeL2

Nemo said:


> The Tristone has a double concave grind. It'll be fascinating to see how it performs in wet foods.



To clarify, are you talking about a double Hollow grind, or something else?


----------



## JaVa

Nemo the Dalman and Tristone look very nice indeed!


----------



## geoff_nocon

Not a new knife but new handle and saya and refinished by Mert. The lamination line looks similar to my konosuke


----------



## Nemo

lagrangeL2 said:


> To clarify, are you talking about a double Hollow grind, or something else?



Apologies. That should be double convex. Above the (invisible) shinogi, the blade is convex toward the spine


----------



## Nemo

Nice Geoff. What's the handle and saya made of?


----------



## geoff_nocon

Nemo said:


> Nice Geoff. What's the handle and saya made of?



Handle is black wood, amboyna, nickel spacers no idea withe the saya


----------



## kevpenbanc

Nemo said:


> She enjoyed playing with the Dalman
> 
> View attachment 36401
> 
> 
> Nice distal taper.
> 
> View attachment 36402



Nice Phil &#128077;


----------



## Nemo

Thank Kev and thanks also for the steer towards the Tristone.


----------



## valgard

LOL, was looking at this thread and the police came into the bus for a border check :O. The guy took it lightly and told me he had a gun lol, that was a pretty stupid moment of lack of attention that could have been worst.


----------



## RDalman

valgard said:


> LOL, was looking at this thread and the police came into the bus for a border check :O. The guy took it lightly and told me he had a gun lol, that was a pretty stupid moment of lack of attention that could have been worst.



Lucky you didn't have your three katanas out


----------



## cheflivengood

RDalman said:


> Lucky you didn't have your three katanas out



:rofl2:


----------



## MontezumaBoy

My very first Bloodroot - can't say enough about those people! Exceptional experience and will definitely do it again (47 months just flew by!)!!!

210mm / 35mm (heel) / 52100 with integral octagonal (spalted maple handle and saya)













Got my Brother (the only one that deserved it :razz a cool Sawyer that Randy furnished the Ironwood for ... 3.5" blade with leather sheath ...


----------



## Nemo

Nice looking knives MZB.


----------



## Gyutoh205

:bliss:


----------



## parbaked

Mine arrived on Thursday...


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Whole lotta Bloodroot Blades love seems to be going around!!!! Beautiful knives Gyutoh205 (or burlap at least!) & parbaked!!


----------



## daddy yo yo

The wait is over: 255 Bryan Raquin with stabilized Oregon Myrtlewood handle from burlsource.


----------



## sharptools

daddy yo yo said:


> The wait is over: 255 Bryan Raquin with stabilized Oregon Myrtlewood handle from burlsource.



Congrats! The handle goes really well with the kurouchi.
I'm a huge fan after getting one of Bryan's knives. His knives cut really well. I need a gyuto from him at some point...


----------



## valgard

RDalman said:


> Lucky you didn't have your three katanas out



luckily he didn't check my bags...


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Such an authentic American brand. Love the burlap. Classy


----------



## parbaked

Classy describes them!
I bought mine off the BST after repeatedly failing in the lottery.
Bloodroot saw the ad and reached out to the seller to reassure that the lifetime warranty transfers.
The burlap is from a local coffee roaster. Knife ships with an edge guard "crafted" from three corks from the local wine merchant.
My blade and handle woods were all sourced in Georgia.
Knife: 170 Petty; 36.6mm height at heel; 3.0mm thick, tapering to a very fine tip
Blade: reclaimed granite saw blade. HRC 63
Handle: plated walnut withs plated pecan ferrule
Here some pics from the original sale.


----------



## v647c

A few new arrivals






Mert Tansu 250, Kiyoshi Kato 240, Itsuo Doi 240


----------



## Anton

v647c said:


> A few new arrivals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mert Tansu 250, Kiyoshi Kato 240, Itsuo Doi 240



Damn


----------



## Badgertooth

v647c said:


> A few new arrivals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mert Tansu 250, Kiyoshi Kato 240, Itsuo Doi 240



Smokin'


----------



## Nemo

Wow.


----------



## comet_sharp

Shibazi small carbon cleaver. Should be an excellent performer once I smooth out the rough bevels and adjust near edge geometry. Just opened the package today, will take to the shapton glass 220 soon.


----------



## sharptools

comet_sharp said:


> Shibazi small carbon cleaver. Should be an excellent performer once I smooth out the rough bevels and adjust near edge geometry. Just opened the package today, will take to the shapton glass 220 soon.



Really liking the profile. Where did you get it from?


----------



## sharptools

v647c said:


> A few new arrivals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mert Tansu 250, Kiyoshi Kato 240, Itsuo Doi 240



Wowza!


----------



## comet_sharp

Shipping took a while. Was from chefsmall


----------



## YG420

Some new things from the past month or so:

Konosuke Fujiyama White 2 cleaver







Tanaka R2 210 gyuto. Man I shouldve jumped on these looooong time ago, what a performer!






The next items arent knives, but Im pretty pumped about em:

Finally got around to getting a new handle for my kikuryu that actually fits and feels good. The one that came on it was way too big, so Jon put on a nice burnt chestnut one that I believe he uses on the Gengetsus, what a difference! Feels like a new knife now! I usually like d-shaped handles, but this handle is so good that im not even sure if I want a custom anymore. I may just have to have all my knives rehandled with these.











Also picked up a sasara brush, veg peeler, fish scaler, and the thing Im probably most impressed about, a small handforged fish tweezer.






These tweezers are incredible! Maximum feedback and springiness and they grab fish bones like no other without cutting through them. These blow anything that Ive ever had or tried out of the water. Plus the engraving is pretty cool too :thumbsup:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YG420 said:


> Some new things from the past month or so:



If that a month or so I can imagine what an entire year brings lol. That's an impressive haul, also impressive photobucket is working for you because mine is fk'd :/

I agree that the Macassar ebony handles on the katos feel too big, the burnt chestnut looks like a winner. I also had Jon rehandle my 210 Workhorse gyuto but with a really nice ichii after doing an incredible polish job on it. Forged tweezers sound cool AF but I can't get enough good fish here to justify but the sasara would also be good for the Yamada wok


----------



## milkbaby

This thread is never boring. Love all the recent eye candy!


----------



## sharptools

YG420 said:


> Some new things from the past month or so:
> 
> Konosuke Fujiyama White 2 cleaver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanaka R2 210 gyuto. Man I shouldve jumped on these looooong time ago, what a performer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next items arent knives, but Im pretty pumped about em:
> 
> Finally got around to getting a new handle for my kikuryu that actually fits and feels good. The one that came on it was way too big, so Jon put on a nice burnt chestnut one that I believe he uses on the Gengetsus, what a difference! Feels like a new knife now! I usually like d-shaped handles, but this handle is so good that im not even sure if I want a custom anymore. I may just have to have all my knives rehandled with these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up a sasara brush, veg peeler, fish scaler, and the thing Im probably most impressed about, a small handforged fish tweezer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These tweezers are incredible! Maximum feedback and springiness and they grab fish bones like no other without cutting through them. These blow anything that Ive ever had or tried out of the water. Plus the engraving is pretty cool too :thumbsup:



Where is the western handle R2 from?


----------



## Gyutoh205

Here's the blade, sorry for the teaser earlier :tease:

The folks at Bloodroot Blades are such a joy to work with and the craftsmanship is second to none. 10/10 will buy again. (5y waitlist :bigeek

The knife is a integral slicer, somewhat shaped as a gyutohiki imo but a tad less tall.

Blade is 8.25", 37mm tall. - 52100, handle is spalted pecan and the saya is Walnut with a walnut/copper pin.
F/F of the blade is impeccable and the handle feels very good ( a little petite ) tapers nicely.

(Photos are from Bloodroot Blades)


























EDIT: If anyone is interested in seeing their forced patina patterns, this is what it looks like.


----------



## CB1968

I


Gyutoh205 said:


> Here's the blade, sorry for the teaser earlier :tease:
> 
> The folks at Bloodroot Blades are such a joy to work with and the craftsmanship is second to none. 10/10 will buy again. (5y waitlist :bigeek
> 
> The knife is a integral slicer, somewhat shaped as a gyutohiki imo but a tad less tall.
> 
> Blade is 8.25", 37mm tall. - 52100, handle is spalted pecan and the saya is Walnut with a walnut/copper pin.
> F/F of the blade is impeccable and the handle feels very good ( a little petite ) tapers nicely.
> 
> (Photos are from Bloodroot Blades)



Classy knife!!


----------



## panda

YGganjamahn - i tried asking jon for gengetsu handles before and was promptly shot down. he must have had an extra laying around from a previous customer asking for a rehandle i guess. i was lucky that labor of love gave me his to put on my takeda (perfect pairing) when he got his gengetsu rehandled. those are pretty amazing handles even though i too prefer d-shape ones. 

how do those tweezers perform on large bones? every single one ive tried just bend in the middle and lose grip so you gotta twist jiggle and snap off multiple times to get the stubborn bones out like from cobia. how about a link?


----------



## YG420

aboynamedsuita said:


> If that a month or so I can imagine what an entire year brings lol. That's an impressive haul, also impressive photobucket is working for you because mine is fk'd :/
> 
> I agree that the Macassar ebony handles on the katos feel too big, the burnt chestnut looks like a winner. I also had Jon rehandle my 210 Workhorse gyuto but with a really nice ichii after doing an incredible polish job on it. Forged tweezers sound cool AF but I can't get enough good fish here to justify but the sasara would also be good for the Yamada wok



Yea it's actually been a while since I purchased anything, kinda been contempt with what I have, even started to downsize just a little bit. 

Idk, I guess Im just getting lucky with pb. I copy and paste the direct link and its been working for me, although I do notice that I cant just click on it once and automatically dl the link like before.


----------



## ryanjams

Panda, those look like the hand forged tweezers at JKI. I picked up the light model for my needs and definitely concur on their grip and action compared with cheapo tweezers


----------



## YG420

panda said:


> YGganjamahn - i tried asking jon for gengetsu handles before and was promptly shot down. he must have had an extra laying around from a previous customer asking for a rehandle i guess. i was lucky that labor of love gave me his to put on my takeda (perfect pairing) when he got his gengetsu rehandled. those are pretty amazing handles even though i too prefer d-shape ones.
> 
> how do those tweezers perform on large bones? every single one ive tried just bend in the middle and lose grip so you gotta twist jiggle and snap off multiple times to get the stubborn bones out like from cobia. how about a link?



Im not 100% sure it was a gengetsu handle, but it was kinda lying around there like you said but I didnt mind, that thing is perfect! 

My dad and brother have been fishing alot more than usual lately and have been bringing home a bunch of halibut, white sea bass and yellowtail and the tweezers have performed better than anything Ive ever used. Theyve been bringing in some good sized fish with larger bones and the tweezers have handled them pretty easily. The only time they ever lost any grip is when they got saturated with fish oil and pieces of meat and all I had to do was clean them off with a paper towel, theyre as good as new!

I got the small sized ones which are good for me being a home user and Jons cheaper ones seem great as well, but the feedback and precision with the forged ones are off the chain!

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...cts/hand-forged-stainless-fish-tweezers-small


----------



## JBroida

panda said:


> YGganjamahn - i tried asking jon for gengetsu handles before and was promptly shot down. he must have had an extra laying around from a previous customer asking for a rehandle i guess. i was lucky that labor of love gave me his to put on my takeda (perfect pairing) when he got his gengetsu rehandled. those are pretty amazing handles even though i too prefer d-shape ones.
> 
> how do those tweezers perform on large bones? every single one ive tried just bend in the middle and lose grip so you gotta twist jiggle and snap off multiple times to get the stubborn bones out like from cobia. how about a link?



I don't always have them in stock and the day he walked in I had one sitting around... it was good timing


----------



## panda

I might have to try those forged ones. But I can't justify over $100 for tweezers so I'll try the 'light' ones which seem more heavy duty than regular ones anyway.


----------



## MastrAndre

What's better than a Konosuke HD2?
A whole bunch of Konosuke HD2s, of course!


----------



## tommybig

Holy moly Andre, seems like its time you get your own vendor area :lol2:.


----------



## khashy

I'm beginning to think that Andre has more than two hands and chops at the same time with all his hands [emoji6]


----------



## Eloh

An cooking octopus maybe 
...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

If you have a cooking octopus, it suddenly becomes clear why the takobiki was invented - reduces the risk of knifestick injuries quite significantly in that scenario!


----------



## sharptools

This is amazing. Lol


----------



## chiffonodd

MastrAndre said:


> What's better than a Konosuke HD2?
> A whole bunch of Konosuke HD2s, of course!



Well that's where they've all gone :spin chair:


----------



## panda

why in the hell??


----------



## parbaked

Just in case...


----------



## crunchy

comet_sharp said:


> Shibazi small carbon cleaver. Should be an excellent performer once I smooth out the rough bevels and adjust near edge geometry. Just opened the package today, will take to the shapton glass 220 soon.



Where did you get this?! If you don't mind


----------



## cclin

crunchy said:


> Where did you get this?! If you don't mind



I don't know where comet_sharp get the cleaver from?? However, you can find Shibazi cleaver @chefs mall


----------



## MastrAndre

panda said:


> why in the hell??



Why not? Looks great [emoji41][emoji6]


----------



## MastrAndre

Beyond HD2s, today new in the house:


----------



## Dinsdale

That Haburn looks very familiar. Did the HD2 I sold you make it to you?



MastrAndre said:


> Beyond HD2s, today new on the house:


----------



## MastrAndre

Dinsdale said:


> That Haburn looks very familiar. Did the HD2 I sold you make it to you?



I hope it'll, at the moment it's still in Florida waiting to be shipped to me [emoji4]


----------



## Furminati

Someone likes hd2's lolol


----------



## Dinsdale

Ya know, if you ever start collecting HD's, I have a 10th anniversary model that would look very nice in your collection.:doublethumbsup:




MastrAndre said:


> I hope it'll, at the moment it's still in Florida waiting to be shipped to me [emoji4]


----------



## comet_sharp

It is from chefsmall.


----------



## panda

where did you source a KS from? i know there are a few on the forum actively looking to get one recently.


----------



## ynot1985

panda said:


> where did you source a KS from? i know there are a few on the forum actively looking to get one recently.



you can easily find 270mm.. its 240mm that's hard to find


----------



## MastrAndre

I got this rare beauty making a big and complicated trade with a great friend of mines...we moved a lot of rare knives across Europe...


----------



## Rob_Sutherland

Dan Prendergast. Like it so much I"ve ordered one of his Intergrals.


----------



## s0real

After months of waiting this one is finally here.


----------



## panda

nicely done andre, it's my most favoritest knife. if you have any friends that have the honyaki version please direct them to meeeee.


----------



## MastrAndre

panda said:


> nicely done andre, it's my most favoritest knife. if you have any friends that have the honyaki version please direct them to meeeee.



Honyaki version of....? [emoji6]


----------



## v647c

MastrAndre said:


> Honyaki version of....? [emoji6]



I believe he means Masamoto KS Honyaki which he would like you to kindly redirect to me. Thank you


----------



## labor of love

panda said:


> nicely done andre, it's my most favoritest knife. if you have any friends that have the honyaki version please direct them to meeeee.



Lol!!!


----------



## F-Flash

Coming up at the end of the week / early next week. Wait is killing me. irate1:


----------



## zoze

nice Tilman.


----------



## valgard

another German maker . Sorry for the pictures overload. This is a parer Matus made for my wife recently. More flashy than I usually go for but this is exactly what she wanted and Matus delivered an excellent execution, he was also very patient with us.

EDIT: well not from Germany but based in Germany


----------



## F-Flash

How long wait list he has?


----------



## valgard

This was his first full custom order and first work with damascus. I had tempered expectations, but fit and finish as well as overall design and execution are really really good. I especially love the transition between main handle block and ferrule, he cut that block exactly where we envisioned it. I'm not allowed to use the knife so sadly no usage feedback .


----------



## MastrAndre




----------



## sharptools

valgard said:


> This was his first full custom order and first work with damascus. I had tempered expectations, but fit and finish as well as overall design and execution are really really good. I especially love the transition between main handle block and ferrule, he cut that block exactly where we envisioned it. I'm not allowed to use the knife so sadly no usage feedback .



not allowed!? I'm so sorry. If I were in the position I would need to figure out how I can trick my wife into letting me use the knife. haha.


----------



## Nemo

I would be glad if my wife actually appreciated a good knife that much.


----------



## parbaked

If I paid for the knife...I would use it... discretely...


----------



## valgard

sharptools said:


> not allowed!? I'm so sorry. If I were in the position I would need to figure out how I can trick my wife into letting me use the knife. haha.



I'm working on that but it will take time.


----------



## valgard

parbaked said:


> If I paid for the knife...I would use it... discretely...



you wanna get me in trouble...


----------



## Marek07

F-Flash said:


> Coming up at the end of the week / early next week. Wait is killing me. irate1:


Looks like a Dalman handle to me. But that saya is insane...:lol2:


----------



## chefcomesback

Marek07 said:


> Looks like a Dalman handle to me. But that saya is insane...:lol2:



That's actually a prop for his pics , it's a piece of burl , not a saya


----------



## Marek07

chefcomesback said:


> That's actually a prop for his pics , it's a piece of burl , not a saya


Just joking Joyce! Or in your case, Mert. Though I wasn't sure it was a piece of burl or an insanely crusty cheese roll.


----------



## Nemo

On first glance I thought it was either a tiny petty or an insanly big KFC tenderloin


----------



## s0real

I can die happy now


----------



## Choppin

s0real said:


> I can die happy now



Nice catch. It's asking for a spa treatment to pop those layers...


----------



## preizzo

My next knife from @goldeband_knife_and_tool 

240 mm gyuto in blue #2


----------



## sharptools

s0real said:


> I can die happy now


Wow. fantastic score!


----------



## YG420

s0real said:


> I can die happy now



&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;


----------



## labor of love

preizzo said:


> My next knife from @goldeband_knife_and_tool
> 
> 240 mm gyuto in blue #2



Looks nice! Can you tell me more about the maker and the blade?


----------



## 42537703

labor of love said:


> Looks nice! Can you tell me more about the maker and the blade?



Another great knife maker from Australia.


----------



## Badgertooth

42537703 said:


> Another great knife maker from Australia.



I think he might even be The 9's actual neighbour.


----------



## MastrAndre




----------



## Brady686

MastrAndre said:


>



Gotta love Cris' work.. Such beautiful handles and knives.


----------



## valgard

MastrAndre said:


>


Neat Andre congrats, please tells us about how you like it once you have time to use it. 250 XH I had guess?


----------



## MastrAndre

Yes, it's a 250 XH [emoji4]
Tomorrow it comes to work, I'll use it all day long...


----------



## dwalker

My newest arrivals. The "little" one is a used Miz 270.


----------



## Badgertooth

Which makes the big one a?


----------



## Doug

Tesshu 300? Thats one way to get some heel hight on a Tesshu. Must be a real prep beast.


----------



## dwalker

I've not used it yet, but the grind is pretty nice. It is a monster with a strong spine.


----------



## fatboylim

dwalker said:


> My newest arrivals. The "little" one is a used Miz 270.



Nice combo!


----------



## ob-gym

dwalker said:


> I've not used it yet, but the grind is pretty nice. It is a monster with a strong spine.



Any taper on that beast? My B2 petty is pretty stout throughout, been wondering about the gyuto geometry


----------



## Sleep

Mazaki 240


----------



## dwalker

ob-gym said:


> Any taper on that beast? My B2 petty is pretty stout throughout, been wondering about the gyuto geometry



There is a nice distal taper. It doesn't taper super thin, but the grind is pretty high at the tip.


----------



## dwalker

I just had the opportunity to use the Tesshu this morning and can report that it has an excellent tip. This knife is going to see some use.


----------



## CB1968

Not my photos, cant say I've been more excited about receiving a new knife for a while!!


----------



## Anton

CB1968 said:


> Not my photos, cant say I've been more excited about receiving a new knife for a while!!



Saw this - was wondering which of you this was going to..


----------



## sharptools

Sleep said:


> Mazaki 240



What a interesting profile!


----------



## panda

sorry but the chocolate syrup drizzle one should be in the ugly knife thread.


----------



## Badgertooth

Bit rude


----------



## Panamapeet

panda said:


> sorry but the chocolate syrup drizzle one should be in the ugly knife thread.



Maybe you're the ugly one... on the inside...


----------



## RDalman

Princess pink! The only "sharp" knife I found to get on crete. Lesson learned, pack a knife...

https://imgur.com/SvTYIwB


----------



## v647c

Shockingly bad pic, but here are my pickups from the Sydney show yesterday


----------



## Eloh

CB1968 said:


> Not my photos, cant say I've been more excited about receiving a new knife for a while!!



Crazy! Tell us how you like it


----------



## Badgertooth

v647c said:


> Shockingly bad pic, but here are my pickups from the Sydney show yesterday



Like a bawsss!


----------



## preizzo

That knife from xerxes look awesome..
Unfortunately panda have always to be a dick.


----------



## CB1968

panda said:


> sorry but the chocolate syrup drizzle one should be in the ugly knife thread.



I will let you know mate.....


----------



## zetieum

CB1968 said:


> Not my photos, cant say I've been more excited about receiving a new knife for a while!!



So you are the one who will get this. Lucky you. I am curious about it. Please share with us when I receive it.


----------



## valgard

Great catches, that Tansu looks especially sweet :bigeek:


v647c said:


> Shockingly bad pic, but here are my pickups from the Sydney show yesterday


----------



## Matus

CB1968 - do I see it correctly that the concave grind on the right side cuts completely through hagane?


----------



## milkbaby

CB1968 said:


> Not my photos, cant say I've been more excited about receiving a new knife for a while!!



Mmmmmm, Xerxes up in da hizzay! Although part of me agrees with panda, the other part of me really likes the unconventional fuller. How much innovation is there in kitchen knives, really? I like that somebody is trying some twists. Nice pickup!


----------



## milkbaby

v647c said:


> Shockingly bad pic, but here are my pickups from the Sydney show yesterday



Niiiice! So jealous, all the pics from the show I've seen confirm it's a great show for kitchen cutlery...

Both Turner and Popov are making some beautiful knives.


----------



## cheflivengood

milkbaby said:


> Mmmmmm, Xerxes up in da hizzay! Although part of me agrees with panda, the other part of me really likes the unconventional fuller. How much innovation is there in kitchen knives, really? I like that somebody is trying some twists. Nice pickup!



My only issue is knife life expectancy, and how the knives will perform after a couple of thinings


----------



## Eloh

milkbaby said:


> Mmmmmm, Xerxes up in da hizzay! Although part of me agrees with panda, the other part of me really likes the unconventional fuller. How much innovation is there in kitchen knives, really? I like that somebody is trying some twists. Nice pickup!



Yeah, i personally wouldn't buy one of these either simply for aesthetic (or should i say symmetric) reasons, but food release wise it works like a charm....

On another note, i cant wait to receive my 280mm Gyuto from him later this month. Of course without any kind of hollow grind....


----------



## James

Yoshikane skd nashiji 180 mm gyuto.
Picked this one up as a wedding present for a friend. Needs a new handle, but otherwise, I'm impressed with the fit and finish. The spine and choil were already rounded and it's very polished for a sub $150 knife.


----------



## Badgertooth

I can't bring myself to pop its cherry


----------



## daddy yo yo

Badgertooth said:


> I can't bring myself to pop its cherry


Who is this beauty?


----------



## jimbob

Wow that is nice. Tempted to make a trip up north for a Nz gathering!


----------



## Badgertooth

It's the limited edition Konosuke blue 2 with the special polishes that are coming out.


----------



## CB1968

Badgertooth said:


> I can't bring myself to pop its cherry



Nice score mate!!


----------



## labor of love

That's a polish?


----------



## Badgertooth

labor of love said:


> That's a polish?



Yeah, they've somehow, polished in a dark band of hada-like swirls, almost damascus, almost clouds. It's bonkers. I'm SOL when I cut an onion.


----------



## Omega

The cladding is a new and undisclosed material, not just the soft iron they normally use. I know that contributes to it some. But they also have some bonkers stones at their disposal to help bring it all out.


----------



## YG420

Badgertooth said:


> I can't bring myself to pop its cherry




Mic drop....


----------



## kevpenbanc

v647c said:


> Shockingly bad pic, but here are my pickups from the Sydney show yesterday





CB1968 said:


> Not my photos, cant say I've been more excited about receiving a new knife for a while!!





Badgertooth said:


> I can't bring myself to pop its cherry




Some really nice knives guys &#128077;


----------



## MastrAndre




----------



## ashy2classy

MastrAndre said:


>



Looks nice...details?


----------



## chiffonodd

Badgertooth said:


> I can't bring myself to pop its cherry



As far as pure elegance and deadly beauty is concerned, this may be among the best examples that I have ever seen on these pages


----------



## inzite

wife's knife came in. 150mmx36.5mm with 1.5mm spine.



IMG_20170808_190957_527 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr

all the TFs including the nakiri cleaver hybrid (mini cleaver)


IMG_20170808_223053_143 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nemo

inzite said:


> wife's knife came in. 150mmx36.5mm with 1.5mm spine.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170808_190957_527 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr
> 
> all the TFs including the nakiri cleaver hybrid (mini cleaver)
> 
> 
> IMG_20170808_223053_143 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



Nice note from Fujiwara San


----------



## Badgertooth

If that's a TF Nakiri, I wanna see what he calls a cleaver


----------



## inzite

Nemo said:


> Nice note from Fujiwara San



totally! great guy! little knife is as sharp as forever out of the box. Fit and finish better than what I expected reading all nashiji reviews, spine ridge/valley barely observable and choil is pretty eased. Handle is pretty nice for a 7500 yen knife but will be going for a rehandle anyways hehe. Grind looks ok with some higher or lower spots (nothing crazy or of a concern for such a small knife) - can def see my denka better in this aspect but its also quite a bit more expensive. And its sharp! I think i said that already!


----------



## inzite

Badgertooth said:


> If that's a TF Nakiri, I wanna see what he calls a cleaver



haha his 220x110 nashiji white 1 on his site haha.


----------



## crunchy

panda said:


> sorry but the chocolate syrup drizzle one should be in the ugly knife thread.



I would have to agree


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Badgertooth said:


> I can't bring myself to pop its cherry



Looks fantastic


----------



## Barmoley

inzite said:


> totally! great guy! little knife is as sharp as forever out of the box. Fit and finish better than what I expected reading all nashiji reviews, spine ridge/valley barely observable and choil is pretty eased. Handle is pretty nice for a 7500 yen knife but will be going for a rehandle anyways hehe. Grind looks ok with some higher or lower spots (nothing crazy or of a concern for such a small knife) - can def see my denka better in this aspect but its also quite a bit more expensive. And its sharp! I think i said that already!



Do you know what the steel is, can't find it.


----------



## DanDan

inzite said:


> totally! great guy! little knife is as sharp as forever out of the box. Fit and finish better than what I expected reading all nashiji reviews, spine ridge/valley barely observable and choil is pretty eased. Handle is pretty nice for a 7500 yen knife but will be going for a rehandle anyways hehe. Grind looks ok with some higher or lower spots (nothing crazy or of a concern for such a small knife) - can def see my denka better in this aspect but its also quite a bit more expensive. And its sharp! I think i said that already!



That's good to hear. I was looking at the 150mm petty a bit ago but the F&F issues and the rosewood handle being out of stock turned me away. Definitely show us the rehandle when it's done!


----------



## inzite

Barmoley said:


> Do you know what the steel is, can't find it.



the 150mm nashiji? white 1.


----------



## inzite

DanDan said:


> That's good to hear. I was looking at the 150mm petty a bit ago but the F&F issues and the rosewood handle being out of stock turned me away. Definitely show us the rehandle when it's done!



i think the fit and finish i see on mine is really just the wood scales on the handle being just a smidge taller than the tang itself, resulting in a valley between scale and tang on the bottom side of the handle - again not an issue if it's already going out for a rehandle or you can just sand it flush. The spine really doesn't have a valley between the stainless cladding and the core steel as mentioned by other folks through various reviews, I don't forsee anything getting caught in that valley even before i sanded it with 400 grit sand paper - now that I sanded it's 99% flush (a few more pass with a slightly lower grit will flush it 100%)

can't say 100% how good or bad the grind is up from the edge but I can see some high and low spots through rotating the knife under bright lighting but nothing i can feel by hand (so should be quite shallow and first thinning will take care of them). Overall the blade is thin right at the edge so should be a really good cutter like most TF.


----------



## dwalker

Barmoley said:


> Do you know what the steel is, can't find it.



Steel is white 1 on Nashiji.


----------



## MastrAndre




----------



## Badgertooth

Laseur?


----------



## pleue

looks awesome, who is it?


----------



## ashy2classy

Badgertooth said:


> Laseur?



Yep...that hamon is awesome!



MastrAndre said:


> ...



MA - how is it? I'm working with Tony to re-handle my collection, but plan to get on his list for a custom. He's fantastic to work with!


----------



## milkbaby

inzite said:


> wife's knife came in. 150mmx36.5mm with 1.5mm spine.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170808_190957_527 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



Nice little knife and a cool note from the man! Still totally dig your Denka gyuto, so beautiful...


----------



## inzite

milkbaby said:


> Nice little knife and a cool note from the man! Still totally dig your Denka gyuto, so beautiful...



the denka gyuto is simply amazing. Cuts better than my kasumi kato and probably only equal is the dammy kato which should be more laserish than kasumi kato.


----------



## panda

Andre, that is the nicest handle!!


----------



## MastrAndre

panda said:


> Andre, that is the nicest handle!!



And smooth and extremely comfortable


----------



## FoRdLaz

So 2 of my new additions have arrived:

T Fujiwara Aogami Super 180mm Denka Gyuto 
T Hinoura Shirogami Nakiri


----------



## Badgertooth

Two very good makers


----------



## khashy

I'm glad to see TF love is picking up. Congrads Fordlaz and also that handle is beautiful.


----------



## FoRdLaz

Thanks - really beautiful knives! Cant wait to give them a bit of a run!


----------



## Pamarill0

Damn. That's a beauty


----------



## Pamarill0

v647c said:


> A few new arrivals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mert Tansu 250, Kiyoshi Kato 240, Itsuo Doi 240



Those knives, but that kato is gorgeous


----------



## 905870477

Pamarill0 said:


> Those knives, but that kato is gorgeous



Ah...I always wonder where to find a kato....especially in EU


----------



## ynot1985

905870477 said:


> Ah...I always wonder where to find a kato....especially in EU



Kato from EU source.. only JNS or another kkf member


----------



## Farberware

Just got this back today.
Knife: Farberware 180mm SG2 k-tip gyuto 
Handle: Wal-Mart custom
Before




After


----------



## chiffonodd

Farberware said:


> Just got this back today.
> Knife: Farberware 180mm SG2 k-tip gyuto
> Handle: Wal-Mart custom
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After



er wut


----------



## panda

Itsuo doi looks a lot like a ks. San mai blue steel tho right?


----------



## Omega

@Panda Yup- the Doi gyuto is san mai, B#2 steel. Profile is very similar to the KS, though with more curve in the sweep to the tip. Grind is also wildly different- not a laser by any stretch. Also closer to 240, as opposed to the 255 of most KS. Super fun knife though, and the finish is stellar.


----------



## dwalker

Not a knife, but my latest package from Watanabe.


----------



## Badgertooth

Ooh, what ya got?


----------



## dwalker

Aizu, AI#2000, and an assortment of uchi fingerstones. I used the AI#2000 quickly to refresh the edge on my camping gyuto. I like it very much. Can't wait to use the Aizu.


----------



## CB1968

Cris Anderson 240mm W2 XH/XT Gyuto, 57mm at the heel, photos from Cris


----------



## Wdestate

Very pretty knife, love the handle colors.


----------



## valgard

that wood block was insane


----------



## Anton

CB1968 said:


> Cris Anderson 240mm W2 XH/XT Gyuto, 57mm at the heel, photos from Cris



That's a beauty


----------



## Badgertooth

dwalker said:


> Aizu, AI#2000, and an assortment of uchi fingerstones. I used the AI#2000 quickly to refresh the edge on my camping gyuto. I like it very much. Can't wait to use the Aizu.



Ai#2000 > Aizu > umegehata Suita is going to do crazy things


----------



## MastrAndre

valgard said:


> that wood block was insane



I have the second half [emoji41]


----------



## Mute-on

CB1968 said:


> Cris Anderson 240mm W2 XH/XT Gyuto, 57mm at the heel, photos from Cris



Holy Cow!

Handle reminds me of a Mallee root


----------



## valgard

MastrAndre said:


> I have the second half [emoji41]


nice catch! :cool2:


----------



## CB1968

Mute-on said:


> Holy Cow!
> 
> Handle reminds me of a Mallee root


Rosewood, interestingly the first block that Cris purchased when he first started making knives.


----------



## V1P

Mate, I envy you. That knife has the whole package.


----------



## CB1968

V1P said:


> Mate, I envy you. That knife has the whole package.



Thanks ferry


----------



## Nemo

Cracking hamon on that Cris Anderson knife. Like.


----------



## milkbaby

CB1968 said:


> Cris Anderson 240mm W2 XH/XT Gyuto, 57mm at the heel, photos from Cris



Wow, Cris' knives are usually beautiful, but the handle and hamon on yours are exceptional. Great knife...


----------



## MontezumaBoy

+1 brother - Let us know what you think after you have some time but I'm sure you will love yours as much as I do mine (albeit in AEB-L) ...



CB1968 said:


> Thanks ferry


----------



## malexthekid

It is a stunning blade. One from Cris is on my next to buy list. Just gotta save up the coin for it


----------



## valgard

here is a bit more detail of that CJA honyaki for those of us that like to droll over pretty knives.
[video]https://youtu.be/bLyHbpGDX-w[/video]


----------



## cheflivengood

milkbaby said:


> Wow, Cris' knives are usually beautiful, but the handle and hamon on yours are exceptional. Great knife...



What's that wave near the edge? Looks kinda like sanmi but I know it's not.


----------



## Marek07

CB1968 said:


> Cris Anderson 240mm W2 XH/XT Gyuto, 57mm at the heel, photos from Cris


:2thumbsup:
Great pick up! The blade looks excellent but that handle is totally OTT! Didn't realise just how good it was till I saw @valguard's video link. Still photos can't quite capture its beauty.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

It's the total knife package as mentioned. Chris is really pushing whats possible in handle design. Beautiful blade


----------



## mc2442

Here is another one from Cris that arrived today. Ordered a 200mm extra heavy, but it comes in a bit longer than that. It is a beauty! Sorry about the crappy pics that do not do it justice (like the copper spacers don't really come through). Let's see if the attachments work:


----------



## Wdestate

Never used one of his knives but am starting to think about it with all the pretty photos!


----------



## Wdestate

just arrived today, a new fun one to get me through the last busy season push.


----------



## V1P

Wdestate said:


> just arrived today, a new fun one to get me through the last busy season push.



Very nice knife! Please tell us how it cuts, never seen any of those around here.


----------



## parbaked

Just superb...he doesn't even need to put his M.S. qualification on the blade to emphasize its awesomeness!!!


----------



## chiffonodd

Wdestate said:


> just arrived today, a new fun one to get me through the last busy season push.



Every so often a knife comes around where you can really see the maker's vision manifest in every aspect of the blade. This is such a knife. And I say that as someone who would not naturally be drawn at all to this style. Just strikes me that a lot of thought and care went into this one.


----------



## fujiyama

CB1968 said:


> Cris Anderson 240mm W2 XH/XT Gyuto, 57mm at the heel, photos from Cris



Out of this world....

Time to start saving!!


----------



## slengteng

The HD virginity is gone. Tomorrow is a prep heavy day!


----------



## MastrAndre

HD2? Here we go:











210, 240, 270 [emoji41]


----------



## MastrAndre

Something new again:


----------



## MastrAndre

And all together now:


----------



## Marek07

MastrAndre said:


> Something new again:


Me thinks you're drowning in new steel. I am happy to help out if you like...
:wink:


----------



## valgard

Andre, staaaap it. Leave something for the rest.


----------



## FoRdLaz

Latest additions:


----------



## FoRdLaz

Apologies for the upside-down pics!!!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Sweet cladding on that Takeda. Looks like a Nashiji KU. pretty is it old stock?


----------



## FoRdLaz

Mucho Bocho said:


> Sweet cladding on that Takeda. Looks like a Nashiji KU. pretty is it old stock?


Thanks!!
It's a beautiful knife and well balanced. I guess you could call it a Nashiji Kurouchi finish because it does check both of those boxes. Definitely not old stock (presuming you mean pre-2012?)


----------



## milkbaby

mc2442 said:


> Here is another one from Cris that arrived today. Ordered a 200mm extra heavy, but it comes in a bit longer than that. It is a beauty! Sorry about the crappy pics that do not do it justice (like the copper spacers don't really come through). Let's see if the attachments work:
> 
> View attachment 36580
> View attachment 36583
> View attachment 36582
> View attachment 36581



I saw that on his instagram feed and thought the handle was beautiful. Very nice!


----------



## milkbaby

Wdestate said:


> just arrived today, a new fun one to get me through the last busy season push.



Hot. Both husband and wife make incredible knives. I wonder how many couples there are where both spouses are ABS Master Smiths?


----------



## milkbaby

MastrAndre said:


> And all together now:



Damn! Leave something for the rest of us! :knife:


----------



## milkbaby

FoRdLaz said:


> Latest additions:



Both of these look really nice. I have a Takeda but one day want to try Shigefusa... :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Wdestate

milkbaby said:


> Hot. Both husband and wife make incredible knives. I wonder how many couples there are where both spouses are ABS Master Smiths?



I don't know any other master smith spouse combo but Andrea Lisch makes some gorgeous knives, wouldn't be supeised if one day her and Dave are.


----------



## MastrAndre

Marek07 said:


> Me thinks you're drowning in new steel. I am happy to help out if you like...
> :wink:



I could let one Catchie go, maybe [emoji41]


----------



## Pamarill0

Nice set!!




MastrAndre said:


> HD2? Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 210, 240, 270 [emoji41]


----------



## Marek07

MastrAndre said:


> I could let one Catchie go, maybe [emoji41]


I'll bite! PM sent.


----------



## S-Line

Recent acquisitions


----------



## valgard

photobucket...


----------



## labor of love

valgard said:


> photobucket...



Yeah, but it works if you click on the photo.


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> Yeah, but it works if you click on the photo.



not for me at least


----------



## cheflivengood

Dan P. 270 honyaki, Saya by Chef Josh Thames aka Hambone.Johnson


----------



## Wdestate

That is very gorgeous



cheflivengood said:


> Dan P. 270 honyaki, Saya by Chef Josh Thames aka Hambone.Johnson
> 
> 
> View attachment 36602
> 
> View attachment 36604
> 
> View attachment 36605
> 
> View attachment 36606
> 
> View attachment 36607


----------



## panda

look like a long honesuki, hello draw cuts.


----------



## panda

s-line, i clicked on photo and it says 'uploaded by jdmhoodz' but your avatar is audi. can you see my confusion here?


----------



## JaVa

That DP has one crazy profile :cool2:, but probably works great. Yeah, it's draw cut city, but silver skins will just roll of meats by itself and hide in the corner somewhere to shiver in fear of that thing. :lol2:


----------



## s0real

It's going to be a fun weekend!


----------



## milkbaby

valgard said:


> not for me at least



Clicking through to photobucket doesn't work for me either...


----------



## milkbaby

cheflivengood said:


> Dan P. 270 honyaki, Saya by Chef Josh Thames aka Hambone.Johnson



That's awesome, both the knife and saya. The knife looks particularly suited for a serial killer on a stabbing spree... :knife:


----------



## milkbaby

s0real said:


> It's going to be a fun weekend!



Nice pickup. I like how there were teasing everybody with "reserved"... :eyebrow:


----------



## Farberware

Custom Farberware AEB-L 180mm Gyuto western style with K-tip and semi wa handle....What am I doing with my life?


----------



## panda

Farberware said:


> ....What am I doing with my life?



wasting money.


----------



## labor of love

Farberware said:


> Custom Farberware AEB-L 180mm Gyuto western style with K-tip and semi wa handle....What am I doing with my life?



I can't tell if you're brilliant or autistic.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Not really a "buy", but a new handle by Anton on a Teruyasu Fujiwara nashjii 210 gyuto:


----------



## zetieum

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Not really a "buy", but a new handle by Anton on a Teruyasu Fujiwara nashjii 210 gyuto:



That's a very nice one!!! lots of style


----------



## Krassi

Hi there!
Upps i accidentally posted half of the next post before..

Sooo ehhh ... aaannnd now ladies and gentle man ... the real post!
a nice xerxes custom knife!

.. here we go (or delte this *g)


----------



## Krassi

Hi there!

Here is my new Xerxes custom knife with a balance screw in the tip of the Handle
Its no Laser but a Demon of Pullcut 

196mm length
39mm height 
San-Mai with 1.2562 outer layers with puddeliron 

It looks really similar to the xerxes Primus knifes, but it has a custom handle
The handle is Octagonal and bog oak with a blonde translucent cow bolster
it is shaped so that i dondt touch my arm when using it with pinchgrip and it has a screw in the back that lets me adjust the balance point of the knife

Its an awesome cutter!! And has more weight than my usual lasers...
And its perfectly crafted! I love the works from xerxes. The steel is a real high performance kitchen knife steel and it looks just awesome.

Seeya, Daniel


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Krassi said:


> Here is my new Xerxes custom knife with a balance screw in the tip of the Handle
> Its no Laser but a Demon of Pullcut



Very nice!


----------



## luther

CJA 210mm AEB-L XH:










:doublethumbsup:


----------



## labor of love

I hope those Anderson gyutos and farberware customs become the new trend. Then I'll have a chance to score a new shig.


----------



## luther

labor of love said:


> I hope those Anderson gyutos and farberware customs become the new trend. Then I'll have a chance to score a new shig.



Deal  Shigs for you, CJA for me. :biggrin:


----------



## Krassi

is this really a new one luther? 
Your CJA collection is growing!


----------



## panda

i cant get over the anderson handle, it looks so awkward to use


----------



## milkbaby

panda said:


> i cant get over the anderson handle, it looks so awkward to use



I agree it looks unconventional, and I don't have one myself, but if you think about it, there is some method to his madness. In a hammer grip it gives a palm swell that seats the handle in your grip. In a pinch grip, the swell acts to keep your palm from sliding back. The angled facets help keep the handle from rotating in hand more than a round or oval shape. Additionally, the blade's heel is angled away from the handle eliminating unused edge weight under where your pinch grip is located. Cris made a YouTube vid awhile ago about his handles and gripping them in use. 

Of course, if it looks awkward or aesthetically unpleasant to you, this is unlikely to change your opinion.


----------



## panda

yea i'm not a fan of flashy handles in general though. all i can think when i see one of his is 'wooden chroma'


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Well each to his own I guess ... i.e. flashy handles ... for your own sake Panda - please look away :eek2:

Just received my re-handled Devin (225) ITK and a JKI Gengetsu (270) suji from Randy (HHH)  my crappy photos will never do them justice. FWIW the awesome handle Devin made for me - that was removable found a new home on a Mario 225 gyuto (not wasted). 

Thx Randy for being willing to take on some side work  very much appreciated.


----------



## panda

montezuma i like the cutting board


----------



## Godslayer

MontezumaBoy said:


> Well each to his own I guess ... i.e. flashy handles ... for your own sake Panda - please look away :eek2:
> 
> Just received my re-handled Devin (225) ITK and a JKI Gengetsu (270) suji from Randy (HHH)  my crappy photos will never do them justice. FWIW the awesome handle Devin made for me - that was removable found a new home on a Mario 225 gyuto (not wasted).
> 
> Thx Randy for being willing to take on some side work  very much appreciated.



That gengetsu is pure sex, the devin is also stellar


----------



## MontezumaBoy

You know I think it was because of your praise some time ago I picked up the hi-softies ... excellent really (Korin had a sale) ... pretty sure anyway!


panda said:


> montezuma i like the cutting board


----------



## labor of love

MontezumaBoy said:


> You know I think it was because of your praise some time ago I picked up the hi-softies ... excellent really (Korin had a sale) ... pretty sure anyway!



Panda and I both want to know...what happened to that chestnut gengetsu handle and when are you shipping it to me? &#128512;


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Sorry brother the Gengetsu was a Western ... not Wa (but Chinacat had already sent me a PM asking for the Wa if it had been ... LOL)! See pic!








labor of love said:


> Panda and I both want to know...what happened to that chestnut gengetsu handle and when are you shipping it to me? &#62976;


----------



## panda

i was thinking the same thing until i saw the bolster and realized it was a western. luckily the burnt chestnut handle that came with my heiji suji is just fine, the only thing that would make it better is if it was D-shaped one.

i gotta admit though i prefer western handle for suji.


----------



## labor of love

Duh! Dunno what I was thinking. And chinacats...that sneaky monkey.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

MontezumaBoy said:


> You know I think it was because of your praise some time ago I picked up the hi-softies ... excellent really (Korin had a sale) ... pretty sure anyway!



Any downfalls in your mind? I've only got the medium size... which (with the way i work) really is useless for anything over 210. Seems like it stains easily, but otherwise I really like the feedback off the board when cutting. Haven't had any issues with warping ect.


----------



## XooMG

Sorry I don't have a sexy expensive knife to show off. Just one that seems to be a nice value.


----------



## labor of love

XooMG said:


> Sorry I don't have a sexy expensive knife to show off. Just one that seems to be a nice value.



K&S....stainless clad Tanaka?


----------



## XooMG

labor of love said:


> K&S....stainless clad Tanaka?


Yep.


----------



## FoRdLaz

XooMG said:


> Sorry I don't have a sexy expensive knife to show off. Just one that seems to be a nice value.



That's beautiful!


----------



## Wdestate

XooMG said:


> Sorry I don't have a sexy expensive knife to show off. Just one that seems to be a nice value.



looks pretty sexy if you ask me!


----------



## Badgertooth

I think the new handle style is pretty sexy


----------



## S-Line

XooMG said:


> Sorry I don't have a sexy expensive knife to show off. Just one that seems to be a nice value.


That sir, is gorgeous. I think I need to purchase one to replace the original K&S ginsanko that I gifted away. How is the grind?


----------



## panda

My old tanaka g3 270 was the only stainless knife I actually really liked. Miss that thing sometimes.


----------



## malexthekid

S-Line said:


> That sir, is gorgeous. I think I need to purchase one to replace the original K&S ginsanko that I gifted away. How is the grind?


Stellar. I'm gonna go it on a limb and say will easily sit amongst the best cutters in any collection.

Its crazy how good it is given the price.


----------



## S-Line

I agree. I loved my k&s ginsan tanaka to death. I have a pretty decent size collection and I always seem to be reaching for the tanaka. Urgh, I still regret giving that thing away.

Anyway.. noticed the picture didn't show up on my last post. Some of my recent aquisitions.


----------



## yukita

my simple purchase: a santoku with enju octagonal handle


1 by yukita.you, on Flickr


----------



## FoRdLaz

S-Line said:


> I agree. I loved my k&s ginsan tanaka to death. I have a pretty decent size collection and I always seem to be reaching for the tanaka. Urgh, I still regret giving that thing away.
> 
> Anyway.. noticed the picture didn't show up on my last post. Some of my recent aquisitions.



Those are all gorgeous!!! Love the yanagiba and the deba especially. Who are the makers?


----------



## ynot1985

S-Line said:


> I agree. I loved my k&s ginsan tanaka to death. I have a pretty decent size collection and I always seem to be reaching for the tanaka. Urgh, I still regret giving that thing away.
> 
> Anyway.. noticed the picture didn't show up on my last post. Some of my recent aquisitions.



What's that honyaki yanagiba with the hamon?


----------



## S-Line

From front to back

Mizuno Tanrenjo Akitada Honyaki DX 240mm Gyuto

300mm Sakai Yoshikuni-Saku shirogami #2 mizu honyaki yanagiba by Yoshikazu Ikeda

180mm Sukenari Shirogami #1 honyaki Deba

270mm Sukenari Shirogami #1 honyaki yanagiba


----------



## Brady686

KU shig 180 santoku :doublethumbsup:


----------



## JohnyChai

MontezumaBoy said:


> Well each to his own I guess ... i.e. flashy handles ... for your own sake Panda - please look away :eek2:
> 
> Just received my re-handled Devin (225) ITK and a JKI Gengetsu (270) suji from Randy (HHH)  my crappy photos will never do them justice. FWIW the awesome handle Devin made for me - that was removable found a new home on a Mario 225 gyuto (not wasted).
> 
> Thx Randy for being willing to take on some side work  very much appreciated.




The Rehandled Gengetsu reminds me of a Hattori, beautiful rehandle and knife..!


----------



## MastrAndre




----------



## ashy2classy

^^ NICE! I'd like to check out a Brock some day. I heard he makes a great knife.


----------



## Wdestate

got a glimpse of this one months ago but its finally done and got it this morning used it all day at work. Andrew decided to take it in a different direction then the original. totally in love with it. 225mm line knife. in case anyone missed the back story before, i ordered it when my daughter was born the last day of the chinese calendar year of the monkey. some day i gotta get a real camera that dosent make everything look jacked up :scared4:


----------



## brooksie967

Damn B! What a knife and great meaning too!


----------



## valgard

very cool knife.


----------



## Pamarill0

MastrAndre said:


>



Sick knife. If you don't mind can you show a full pic of the knife


----------



## Gyutoh205

Pamarill0 said:


> Sick knife. If you don't mind can you show a full pic of the knife



lus1:


----------



## MastrAndre

Gyutoh205 said:


> lus1:



OK


----------



## MontezumaBoy

MastrAndre - you sir are a bad bad person .... & I mean that in the nicest of way!!! Beauties - one and all! :bigeek:


----------



## brooksie967

I'll show you in 6 months.


----------



## valgard

brooksie967 said:


> I'll show you in 6 months.


:viking::rofl2:


----------



## Sleep

There goes the tax return.


----------



## FoRdLaz

Too beautiful Sleep!! Love them!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Mommy and Daddy got twins:






http://s866.photobucket.com/user/daddy_yo_yo/media/IMG_7957_zps5mwcspzg.jpg.html

Edit: stickers to be removed immediately!


----------



## Marwin3000

Yoshimi Kato Aogami Super


----------



## Choppin

daddy yo yo said:


> Mommy and Daddy got twins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s866.photobucket.com/user/daddy_yo_yo/media/IMG_7957_zps5mwcspzg.jpg.html
> 
> Edit: stickers to be removed immediately!



Lovely. 150mm petties?

I can't stand the stickers myself, usually remove them first thing.


----------



## valgard

daddy yo yo said:


> Mommy and Daddy got twins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s866.photobucket.com/user/daddy_yo_yo/media/IMG_7957_zps5mwcspzg.jpg.html
> 
> Edit: stickers to be removed immediately!



love what you got there!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Choppin said:


> Lovely. 150mm petties?
> 
> I can't stand the stickers myself, usually remove them first thing.


Stickers are off.

It is 2 150mm petties, correct!



valgard said:


> love what you got there!


I love the Watanabe family! The 210 gyuto is iron clad, Robin Dalman removed its original handle (too chubby and no colour-match) and replaced it with this beauty. The 180 Nakiri and the 150 petties are stainless clad. I want to get a 240 gyuto and a 120 petty next.


----------



## geoff_nocon

Not that well known, nigara hamono 270mm Ku yanagi. Cladding is made from old chains from french ships during the pre-meji era. 










upload image from mobile


----------



## valgard

that looks super cool


----------



## milkbaby

geoff_nocon said:


> Not that well known, nigara hamono 270mm Ku yanagi. Cladding is made from old chains from french ships during the pre-meji era.



That looks pretty cool. I just went to their website and they have some interesting things there... Nice!


----------



## geoff_nocon

Their 240 dammy gyuto from CKTG always intrigued me


----------



## S-Line

Just arrived.


----------



## Chef_

Konosuke As 240

Takeda As 240

Kurosaki As 240 ( not new, but i just got custom handle and saya work done to it, both in olivewood)


----------



## Farberware

Nothing special but it's 1 of my baby. Kurosaki 180mm Gyuto SG2


----------



## ashy2classy

Farberware said:


> Nothing special but it's 1 of my baby. Kurosaki 180mm Gyuto SG2



Nice...so you don't just buy Farberware customs? &#128521;


----------



## labor of love

Farberware said:


> Nothing special but it's 1 of my baby. Kurosaki 180mm Gyuto SG2



Sickest farberware yet.


----------



## Nemo

I do like his diamond damascus and that handle is nice.

Does anyone know whether this line has a similar grind to his Syousin Chiku?


----------



## Farberware

ashy2classy said:


> Nice...so you don't just buy Farberware customs? &#128521;



After joining this forum, I decided to stopped buying knives from Wal-Mart and step my game up to Target.


----------



## labor of love

TJ Maxx-are those even still around anymore? I used to be pretty fond of them.


----------



## hambone.johnson

sort of new. 

picked up the blade from Marko at the end of 2016. 

just got it back from Isiah Schroeder this month. Super happy with how it turned out:hungry:

now i need to figure out how im going to Saya this monster ... :eyebrow:





[/IMG]


----------



## Godslayer

hambone.johnson said:


> sort of new.
> 
> picked up the blade from Marko at the end of 2016.
> 
> just got it back from Isiah Schroeder this month. Super happy with how it turned out:hungry:
> 
> now i need to figure out how im going to Saya this monster ... :eyebrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thats super stunning and get a leather sheath, wood saya would be clunky. When I say stunning I do mean stunning.


----------



## hambone.johnson

Godslayer said:


> Thats super stunning and get a leather sheath, wood saya would be clunky. When I say stunning I do mean stunning.



thanks godslayer ... i agree. Isiah really knocked it out of the park. wont see this one on BST :nunchucks:

i like the leather sheath idea lus1:


----------



## Ltj1121

Nice looking family there!


----------



## Ltj1121

daddy yo yo said:


> Mommy and Daddy got twins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s866.photobucket.com/user/daddy_yo_yo/media/IMG_7957_zps5mwcspzg.jpg.html
> 
> Edit: stickers to be removed immediately!



Nice looking family there!


----------



## valgard

this one just got a spa and new handle from Anton


----------



## Doug

valgard said:


> this one just got a spa and new handle from Anton View attachment 36816



Looks great, what wood is that?


----------



## valgard

Doug said:


> Looks great, what wood is that?


Walnut burl


----------



## Pamarill0

valgard said:


> this one just got a spa and new handle from Anton View attachment 36816



Nice!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

valgard said:


> this one just got a spa and new handle from Anton View attachment 36816



Let me know if you ever got tired of this unicorn and decide to sell it


----------



## valgard

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Let me know if you ever got tired of this unicorn and decide to sell it



you jest! it has such a nice handle [emoji12]


----------



## Eloh

Xerxes, 280mm, 1.2442, Bog Oak/ Reindeer


----------



## dwalker

Eloh said:


> Xerxes, 280mm, 1.2442, Bog Oak/ Reindeer


Incredible. After I finish this round of customs I'm waiting for, I gotta get on his list. Beautiful knife and just my size, too.


----------



## valgard

nice xerxes


----------



## alterwisser

dwalker said:


> Incredible. After I finish this round of customs I'm waiting for, I gotta get on his list. Beautiful knife and just my size, too.



Tough luck, list is closed! He's the German Billipp [emoji6][emoji12]


----------



## loganrah

Just got this rustic beauty in the mail: 






Custom extra thin Fujiwara Teruyasu Stainless San Mai Cleaver (White #2 steel cutting edge I believe). 225 x 110mm and 419g 
















(Sorry about the terrible photography)

Extremely sharp out of the box. Here is me very inexpertly slicing some tomato, no apparent reactivity. The nashiji gives amazing food release, the tomato slices were just falling away when sliced vertically:

[video]https://i.imgur.com/uvv7mjo.mp4[/video]


----------



## inzite

loganrah said:


> Just got this rustic beauty in the mail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom extra thin Fujiwara Teruyasu Stainless San Mai Cleaver (White #2 steel cutting edge I believe). 225 x 110mm and 419g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry about the terrible photography)
> 
> Extremely sharp out of the box. Here is me very inexpertly slicing some tomato, no apparent reactivity. The nashiji gives amazing food release, the tomato slices were just falling away when sliced vertically:
> 
> [video]https://i.imgur.com/uvv7mjo.mp4[/video]



o la la so sexyyyyyyy extra thin was good call!


----------



## XooMG

The tf looks nice. Almost tempted to try my luck at a custom.


----------



## loganrah

They were extremely easy to deal with and very happy to customise this at a very reasonable price. I'd certainly recommend at least getting in touch with them and seeing what they can do. As far as I can tell (I'm definitely no expert though) this one doesn't have any of the over grind issues I've seen mentioned in other threads.


----------



## turbochef422

Xerxes knives always look so sick. I'm gonna have to try one.


----------



## inzite

loganrah said:


> They were extremely easy to deal with and very happy to customise this at a very reasonable price. I'd certainly recommend at least getting in touch with them and seeing what they can do. As far as I can tell (I'm definitely no expert though) this one doesn't have any of the over grind issues I've seen mentioned in other threads.



can you show us a clearer pic of the choil and from tip side as well? I think if you place a white piece paper as background it would be easier for your phone to focus on. thanks!!!


----------



## loganrah

Not sure if these are much better but I just moved in here so I don't actually even have any white paper to use. Will try to get better ones at some point over the weekend.

Choil:





`Tip' End:






Spine showing distal taper and that the core steel runs all the way to the top:


----------



## inzite

loganrah said:


> Not sure if these are much better but I just moved in here so I don't actually even have any white paper to use. Will try to get better ones at some point over the weekend.



looking very nice, especially that thinness behind the edge up the grind!


----------



## Gyutoh205

Gesshin Kagekiyo 270mm gyuto
This ones giving me some trouble with the customs, hopefully clears soon so i can play with it :nunchucks:






Bloodroot Suji 8.25" - 37mm at heel (Integral, Spalted pecan, walnut saya)











Bloodroot gyuto (Cocobolo, integral octagonal 225mm/50mm at heel)












These are my most recent purchases, + one takeda, no pics on that one. 150mm tall petty. (37mm)

(Photos belong to Bloodroot Blades/Jon JKI)


----------



## Hianyiaw

I was eyeing that octagonal :nunchucks:


----------



## fujiyama

Can't wait!! Three more available with ho wood handles..

270mm Konosuke Fujiyama W#2 Sujihiki


----------



## milkbaby

Gyutoh205 said:


> Bloodroot gyuto (Cocobolo, integral octagonal 225mm/50mm at heel)



Killer knife, did you receive it yet? Wondering how pronounced the distal taper is, looks awesome in their (Bloodroot) photos online.


----------



## Wdestate

my tansu slicer (sword?) has arrivedirate1:


----------



## StonedEdge

Oh man that Tansu meat sword is beyond words! I want one


----------



## valgard

mic drop with that Tansu


----------



## khashy

Wdestate said:


> my tansu slicer (sword?) has arrivedirate1:



Jaw on the floor gorgeous. Congrats @Wdestate!!


----------



## malexthekid

Wdestate said:


> my tansu slicer (sword?) has arrivedirate1:


It is a stunning piece of work isnt it.

And has a nimble feel in hand (at least to me) which is crazy give how big it is


----------



## Gyutoh205

milkbaby said:


> Killer knife, did you receive it yet? Wondering how pronounced the distal taper is, looks awesome in their (Bloodroot) photos online.



Its here yub. i'll hopefully have time to upload photos and measurements when im not drowning in work.


----------



## Eitan78

Picked up this one today at the post office 

Shigefusa Kasumi mioroshi Deba 240mm

Weight 294g
Length, overall 394
Length of handle 151.2mm 
Length, handle to Tip 241mm 
Length, heel to Tip 227mm 
Heigh of blade at heel 48.8mm 
Width of spine at the handle 7.48mm 
Width of spine above the Heel 5.48mm 
Width of spine at the middle 4.3 mm 
Width of spine at 1 cm before tip 2.1mm


----------



## daddy yo yo

Nice stuff they have at your post office!:wink:


----------



## FoRdLaz

Eitan78 said:


> Picked up this one today at the post office
> 
> Shigefusa Kasumi mioroshi Deba 240mm
> 
> Weight 294g
> Length, overall 394
> Length of handle 151.2mm
> Length, handle to Tip 241mm
> Length, heel to Tip 227mm
> Heigh of blade at heel 48.8mm
> Width of spine at the handle 7.48mm
> Width of spine above the Heel 5.48mm
> Width of spine at the middle 4.3 mm
> Width of spine at 1 cm before tip 2.1mm
> View attachment 36834
> View attachment 36835
> View attachment 36836
> View attachment 36837



That's just too beautiful!!! Where pray tell dis you get it?


----------



## valgard

daddy yo yo said:


> Nice stuff they have at your post office!:wink:


Yeah, that post office gets some really nice products


----------



## Eitan78

valgard said:


> Yeah, that post office gets some really nice products



View attachment 36849

Same post office...[emoji16]


----------



## FoRdLaz

Damn!! I've been looking high and low for shigs. Clearly i should be looking in your nearby post office!!! 
*edit* just noticed those are Katos!! Even more jealous now!!! Where did u pick them up?


----------



## valgard

what I said, damn!


----------



## milkbaby

Wdestate said:


> my tansu slicer (sword?) has arrivedirate1:



Holy moly! I bet the pics don't do it justice... tho it looks gorgeous from these shots of it!


----------



## Brady686

Finally!!


----------



## valgard

beauty


----------



## ynot1985

Brady686 said:


> Finally!!



the 188mm one?


----------



## Brady686

215


----------



## Eitan78

FoRdLaz said:


> Damn!! I've been looking high and low for shigs. Clearly i should be looking in your nearby post office!!!
> *edit* just noticed those are Katos!! Even more jealous now!!! Where did u pick them up?



The Wh from JNS 
The standard from chu hamono


----------



## tienowen

Honyaki Deba from JCK-195mm


----------



## Anton

Toyama trio just arrived 

You guys weren't kidding on the 270, nimble monster 

Really going to enjoy the garasuki tho


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

185 mm wa-petty by Isaiah Schroeder. Shirogami core clad with mild steel. Afzelia xylay handle with buckeye burl ferrule.


----------



## milkbaby

Pensacola Tiger said:


> 185 mm wa-petty by Isaiah Schroeder. Shirogami core clad with mild steel. Afzelia xylay handle with buckeye burl ferrule.
> 
> View attachment 36860



That's purdy... I really dig his knives. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wdestate

Pensacola Tiger said:


> 185 mm wa-petty by Isaiah Schroeder. Shirogami core clad with mild steel. Afzelia xylay handle with buckeye burl ferrule.
> 
> View attachment 36860



would love to know what you think of it when you test it out, love dealing with him for handles.


----------



## prashr

240mm gyuto from Watanabe. It looks and feels simply amazing


----------



## tommybig

Not exactly new because i put a lot of work into it.

Tesshu Wa-Petty 180mm Ginsan-Ko (by Kenichi Shiraki). Thinned and refinished with self made custom handle.


----------



## hambone.johnson

prashr said:


> 240mm gyuto from Watanabe. It looks and feels simply amazing



woof ! did you purchase it standard or ask for any modifications IE; thinner, taller ect. 

did you go direct through watanabe ?


----------



## prashr

hambone.johnson said:


> woof ! did you purchase it standard or ask for any modifications IE; thinner, taller ect.
> 
> did you go direct through watanabe ?



I purchased it standard as I'm just a newbie and have no idea what customization I'd want. I dealt directly with Shinichi via his website  and responses were prompt and extremely helpful.


----------



## TheCaptain

tommybig said:


> Not exactly new because i put a lot of work into it.
> 
> Tesshu Wa-Petty 180mm Ginsan-Ko (by Kenichi Shiraki). Thinned and refinished with self made custom handle.


Nice job! Handle awesomeness!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Salem Straub (Promethean Knives) 9 chefs
*
CruForgeV clad in 416 SS
HRC 62
Box Elder Burl Handle
Blade Height: 53.7 mm
Blade Thickness: 2.65mm at heel / 1.45mm at inch from tip


----------



## YG420

Pensacola Tiger said:


> *Salem Straub (Promethean Knives) 9 chefs
> *
> CruForgeV clad in 416 SS
> HRC 62
> Box Elder Burl Handle
> Blade Height: 53.7 mm
> Blade Thickness: 2.65mm at heel / 1.45mm at inch from tip
> 
> View attachment 36867



Very nice! &#128077;


----------



## milkbaby

Pensacola Tiger said:


> *Salem Straub (Promethean Knives) 9 chefs*
> CruForgeV clad in 416 SS
> 
> View attachment 36867



That's pretty darn awesome...

Is this an s-grind or forged hollow blade?


----------



## v647c

]

Gyuto from the 9, and Shig mioroshi


----------



## valgard

v647c said:


> ]
> 
> Gyuto from the 9, and Shig mioroshi



beauties


----------



## tgfencer

v647c said:


> ]
> 
> Gyuto from the 9, and Shig mioroshi



What are the heel height and length specs of that gyuto from Robert?


----------



## alterwisser




----------



## cheflarge

&#128561; WOW!!!


----------



## alterwisser

cheflarge said:


> [emoji33] WOW!!!



Here are a couple more


----------



## milkbaby

v647c said:


> ]
> 
> Gyuto from the 9, and Shig mioroshi



The Shig mioroshi is really elegant. 

The Trimarchi is beautiful. How do you like it's performace?


----------



## milkbaby

alterwisser said:


>



At the risk of being captain obvious, this Xerxes is HOT


----------



## v647c

tgfencer said:


> What are the heel height and length specs of that gyuto from Robert?



Heel to tip: 248mm, Handle to tip: 260mm. Heel height: 54mm.



milkbaby said:


> The Shig mioroshi is really elegant.
> 
> The Trimarchi is beautiful. How do you like it's performace?



Excellent performance so far. He's a bit of a perfectionist. I'd say it can keep up with the best


----------



## Nemo

milkbaby said:


> At the risk of being captain obvious, this Xerxes is HOT


Captain Obvious is a actually a great idea for a user name [emoji3] 

And yes, that Xeres is hot


----------



## Cheung




----------



## Badgertooth

v647c said:


> Heel to tip: 248mm, Handle to tip: 260mm. Heel height: 54mm.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent performance so far. He's a bit of a perfectionist. I'd say it can keep up with the best



I've bedded in with mine now for a bit and was tasked with giving objective feedback and I wanted to give reasoned, measured feedback instead of effusive praise. But Lee's hit the nail on the head, he's a perfectionist and that comes through in the execution. It's very good.


----------



## Badgertooth

alterwisser said:


>



Carnage.

Utter & total vegetable carnage.


----------



## brianh

This is on its way from Dan Prendergast.


----------



## Rob_Sutherland

brianh said:


> This is on its way from Dan Prendergast.
> 
> View attachment 36873
> View attachment 36874
> View attachment 36875



Nice! This will eventually find its way to me.


----------



## brianh

Looks great! Can't wait to try a DP.


----------



## nastyfatdave

brianh said:


> Looks great! Can't wait to try a DP.



Lol


----------



## panda

brian i think there is a whole different forum for that kind of stuff.


----------



## brianh

doh!


----------



## chiffonodd

brianh said:


> This is on its way from Dan Prendergast.
> 
> View attachment 36873
> View attachment 36874
> View attachment 36875



That list pic has to be one of the craziest tapers I have ever seen.


----------



## Brady686

3 newest purchases.


----------



## Marek07

chiffonodd said:


> That list pic has to be one of the craziest tapers I have ever seen.


lus1:
Positively wicked!


----------



## labor of love

Nice scores, jikko on the left I'm assuming?



Brady686 said:


> 3 newest purchases.


----------



## Eloh

togehter with my new Xerxes:


----------



## Brady686

labor of love said:


> Nice scores, jikko on the left I'm assuming?




Syousin Sakura k tip!


----------



## pete84

Brady686 said:


> Syousin Sakura k tip!




Did you blend the bevels or is it the patina that hides the shinogi?


----------



## Brady686

Just the patina. Looks much better in person


----------



## Dave Martell

brianh said:


> Looks great! Can't wait to try a DP.





nastyfatdave said:


> Lol





panda said:


> brian i think there is a whole different forum for that kind of stuff.





brianh said:


> doh!




:rofl2:


----------



## naifu

Mazaki 240mm Gyuto with Toyama 240mm (Toyama on top). Thread discussion on Mazaki knives.














Mazaki 240:





Toyama 240:


----------



## MastrAndre




----------



## solbergsolbergsolber

Hello,

I bought this knife the other day, but I really don't know what knife it is... I paid $100 for it - did the shop trick me?

Can somebody please help me identify what knife it is?

https://imgur.com/0KesCaa
https://imgur.com/s0cmDHF


Thanks


----------



## geoff_nocon

Doi 240 gyuto.


----------



## Nemo

Nice looking blade, Geoff


----------



## geoff_nocon

Nice looking blade indeed. Has an amazing finish especially for its price and the profile is quite unique. Cant wait to try it. Just not digging the cktg handle. It deserves a more traditional looking one


----------



## panda

how about a spine and choil shot of the doi?


----------



## geoff_nocon

panda said:


> how about a spine and choil shot of the doi?



Sure will post it later once i get home


----------



## geoff_nocon

My crappy attempt of a choil and spine shot of the doi


----------



## Pamarill0

geoff_nocon said:


> Doi 240 gyuto.



Awesome looking gyuto


----------



## Vladimir

a new purchase, not a fan of Santoku, but this is an exception, a magic knife)


----------



## CB1968

Michael Rader integral 245mm, 56mm at the heel


----------



## malexthekid

God damn.... a unicorn of mine.


----------



## TheCaptain

Not normally a fan of complex Damascus but for this I'll make an exception!


----------



## labor of love

Custom carbon Heiji just arrived today. Extra tall blade, extra tall blade road and custom profile. Side by side with gesshin Heiji for scale.




https://m.imgur.com/gallery/joVdC
Can't seem to be able to get the other photos to share but here's the link.


----------



## cheflivengood

CB1968 said:


> Michael Rader integral 245mm, 56mm at the heel



He make the saya too? Looks great!


----------



## malexthekid

labor of love said:


> Custom carbon Heiji just arrived today. Extra tall blade, extra tall blade road and custom profile. Side by side with gesshin Heiji for scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/joVdC
> Can't seem to be able to get the other photos to share but here's the link.


Damn sexy looking knife. Makes me want to order a custom "just like that one". 

And link doesn't work.


----------



## Anton

Suminagashi 240mm Aogami #1 (blue 1)


----------



## CB1968

cheflivengood said:


> He make the saya too? Looks great!



Yep, he's also a pretty skilled woodworker


----------



## labor of love

Custom carbon Heiji just arrived today. Extra tall blade, extra tall blade road and custom profile. Side by side with gesshin Heiji for scale.



http://i.imgur.com/z0xKkE1.jpg[/IMG

[URL=http://imgur.com/aGVlPSf][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/aGVlPSf.jpg


----------



## labor of love

Thanks. Also fixed.


malexthekid said:


> Damn sexy looking knife. Makes me want to order a custom "just like that one".
> 
> And link doesn't work.


----------



## malexthekid

labor of love said:


> Thanks. Also fixed.


I really love the extra tall blade road.


----------



## labor of love

malexthekid said:


> I really love the extra tall blade road.



Custom heiji has 21-22mm tall blade road, 54mm tall blade and 250mm long.
Gesshin blade road is 13mm ish 49-50mm tall 243 long. I've only used custom heiji briefly but they do cut entirely different(obviously).


----------



## Wdestate

CB1968 said:


> Michael Rader integral 245mm, 56mm at the heel



love it, i got its twin coming on monday,


----------



## YG420

So many dope knives, congrats to all!


----------



## Wdestate

Anton said:


> Suminagashi 240mm Aogami #1 (blue 1)



love Ikeda, what do you think.


----------



## CB1968

Wdestate said:


> love it, i got its twin coming on monday,



That's awesome!!


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> Custom carbon Heiji just arrived today. Extra tall blade, extra tall blade road and custom profile. Side by side with gesshin Heiji for scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/joVdC
> Can't seem to be able to get the other photos to share but here's the link.



Damn, that Heiji is a real beauty. 

The link doesn't find any pictures for me.


----------



## labor of love

valgard said:


> Damn, that Heiji is a real beauty.
> 
> The link doesn't find any pictures for me.



Keep looking down the same page I reposted all the pics.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

What up all, I haven't been around in a while busy AF with work, life, summer, etc. and it's showing little signs of changing. Anyways this is what I got just before August long weekend rehandled by Dave Martell:
Takamura Uchigumo 135mm petty with Hawaiian koa handle
Takamura Uchigumo 240mm gyuto with Hawaiian Norfolk/Cook Pine handle
Takamura Uchigumo 270mm sujihiki with Hawaiian mango handle
Misono Swedish Carbon Steel 360mm gyuto with Hawaiian koa handle
I really like how the hidden tang wa conversion takamura now have more of a blade forward balance too


----------



## Godslayer

aboynamedsuita said:


> What up all, I haven't been around in a while busy AF with work, life, summer, etc. and it's showing little signs of changing. Anyways this is what I got just before August long weekend rehandled by Dave Martell:
> Takamura Uchigumo 135mm petty with Hawaiian koa handle
> Takamura Uchigumo 240mm gyuto with Hawaiian Norfolk/Cook Pine handle
> Takamura Uchigumo 270mm sujihiki with Hawaiian mango handle
> Misono Swedish Carbon Steel 360mm gyuto with Hawaiian koa handle
> I really like how the hidden tang wa conversion takamura now have more of a blade forward balance too



You know I love my Uchigumos, that 270 is a beast, I am sad the yo had to go wa, but I am glad to know they are in your loving hands, the 360 misono is a beast, is it next to impossible to use? I was thinking about buying one lol


----------



## valgard

Tanner that suji is a dream [emoji106]


----------



## inzite

lovely babies there tanner!

latest addition!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Godslayer said:


> You know I love my Uchigumos, that 270 is a beast, I am sad the yo had to go wa, but I am glad to know they are in your loving hands, the 360 misono is a beast, is it next to impossible to use? I was thinking about buying one lol


The wa is actually quite nice, really makes it feel blade forward which I like. I'm afraid to try the 360 lol



valgard said:


> Tanner that suji is a dream [emoji106]


If we ever swing the Canada get together you'll have to see



inzite said:


> lovely babies there tanner!
> 
> latest addition!


Lovely kato family


----------



## Godslayer

aboynamedsuita said:


> The wa is actually quite nice, really makes it feel blade forward which I like. I'm afraid to try the 360 lol
> 
> 
> If we ever swing the Canada get together you'll have to see
> 
> 
> Lovely kato family



January get together


----------



## zetieum

aboynamedsuita said:


> What up all, I haven't been around in a while busy AF with work, life, summer, etc. and it's showing little signs of changing. Anyways this is what I got just before August long weekend rehandled by Dave Martell:
> Takamura Uchigumo 135mm petty with Hawaiian koa handle
> Takamura Uchigumo 240mm gyuto with Hawaiian Norfolk/Cook Pine handle
> Takamura Uchigumo 270mm sujihiki with Hawaiian mango handle
> Misono Swedish Carbon Steel 360mm gyuto with Hawaiian koa handle
> I really like how the hidden tang wa conversion takamura now have more of a blade forward balance too


amaaaaaaazing. great stuff.


----------



## valgard

Godslayer said:


> January get together



Gosh Evan in January we might have 30 cm of snow and -30 C. Not a chance at an outdoor venue. If we pull it in the next month or even November with a small tight group I can volunteer my backyard if no better space is available.


----------



## XooMG

We need more cheapies in this thread. It's intimidating to post something ordinary after all the expensive and exotic stuff.


----------



## Choppin

XooMG said:


> We need more cheapies in this thread. It's intimidating to post something ordinary after all the expensive and exotic stuff.



Very nice. What is it?

Gorgeous handle on the Misono, Tanner. I have no idea what one does with a gyuto that long though


----------



## XooMG

Choppin said:


> Very nice. What is it?


Sorry, 18cm Wakui yanagiba.


----------



## panda

Labor's custom KU Heiji &#128525; omg!!


----------



## Choppin

XooMG said:


> Sorry, 18cm Wakui yanagiba.



Nice, seems like a good one to test Jnats


----------



## Marek07

aboynamedsuita said:


> What up all, I haven't been around in a while busy AF with work, life, summer, etc. and it's showing little signs of changing. Anyways this is what I got just before August long weekend rehandled by Dave Martell:
> Takamura Uchigumo 135mm petty with Hawaiian koa handle
> Takamura Uchigumo 240mm gyuto with Hawaiian Norfolk/Cook Pine handle
> Takamura Uchigumo 270mm sujihiki with Hawaiian mango handle
> Misono Swedish Carbon Steel 360mm gyuto with Hawaiian koa handle
> I really like how the hidden tang wa conversion takamura now have more of a blade forward balance too


Really love the Takamura Uchigumos. Loved them before, love them more after Dave's rehandling. Like Chinacats, I'd be a bit worried about wielding the Misono... especially in a kitchen.
:scared4:


----------



## OliverNuther

I'm on board with the idea of cheapies. Here's mine. 

Top to bottom:

Wakui white 2 240 gyuto from K&S
Toyama blue steel 240 gyuto from JNS
Munetoshi 170 butcher from JNS

Haven't had a chance to use the Toyama or the Mune yet but I still giggle like a schoolgirl every time I pick up the Wakui. Cuts like a dream and by all reports the Toyama will too. I'm surprised and impressed by how sturdy the Mune is. Come the zombie apocalypse, that's the one I'll be packing. 

So, nothing fancy but I love them.


----------



## labor of love

OliverNuther said:


> I'm on board with the idea of cheapies. Here's mine.
> 
> Top to bottom:
> 
> Wakui white 2 240 gyuto from K&S
> Toyama blue steel 240 gyuto from JNS
> Munetoshi 170 butcher from JNS
> 
> Haven't had a chance to use the Toyama or the Mune yet but I still giggle like a schoolgirl every time I pick up the Wakui. Cuts like a dream and by all reports the Toyama will too. I'm surprised and impressed by how sturdy the Mune is. Come the zombie apocalypse, that's the one I'll be packing.
> 
> So, nothing fancy but I love them.


Oh you cheeky monkey, you have good taste.


----------



## milkbaby

CB1968 said:


> Michael Rader integral 245mm, 56mm at the heel



Freaking SWEET


----------



## milkbaby

labor of love said:


> Custom carbon Heiji just arrived today. Extra tall blade, extra tall blade road and custom profile. Side by side with gesshin Heiji for scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/joVdC
> Can't seem to be able to get the other photos to share but here's the link.



That's super nice! How you like the taller grind?


----------



## OliverNuther

labor of love said:


> Oh you cheeky monkey, you have good taste.



Thank you labor.


----------



## Choppin

OliverNuther said:


> I'm on board with the idea of cheapies. Here's mine.
> 
> Top to bottom:
> 
> Wakui white 2 240 gyuto from K&S
> Toyama blue steel 240 gyuto from JNS
> Munetoshi 170 butcher from JNS
> 
> Haven't had a chance to use the Toyama or the Mune yet but I still giggle like a schoolgirl every time I pick up the Wakui. Cuts like a dream and by all reports the Toyama will too. I'm surprised and impressed by how sturdy the Mune is. Come the zombie apocalypse, that's the one I'll be packing.
> 
> So, nothing fancy but I love them.



Havent seen a Toyama with chestnut handle before, smashing!


----------



## brooksie967

Halcyon forge by Joe Schrum. 270*58mm Wrought iron over Hitachi blue 1.
Handle is bicolor Amboyna burl with an oosik ferrule.


----------



## OliverNuther

Choppin said:


> Havent seen a Toyama with chestnut handle before, smashing!



Thanks Choppin. The handle is also courtesy of Maksim. Sometimes I find Ho wood a bit meh.


----------



## milkbaby

brooksie967 said:


> Halcyon forge by Joe Schrum. 270*58mm Wrought iron over Hitachi blue 1.



Beautiful... :doublethumbsup:


----------



## labor of love

OliverNuther said:


> Thanks Choppin. The handle is also courtesy of Maksim. Sometimes I find Ho wood a bit meh.



I find Toyama ho wood handles a bit meh.


----------



## Wdestate

Beautiful knife , sexy choil shot



brooksie967 said:


> Halcyon forge by Joe Schrum. 270*58mm Wrought iron over Hitachi blue 1.
> Handle is bicolor Amboyna burl with an oosik ferrule.


----------



## TheCaptain

Mini Dalman Gyuto with awesome handle and wicked saya by Anton and TF Maboroshi Nakiri with custom saya that I picked up from Bernal.

View attachment 37005


View attachment 37006


View attachment 37007


View attachment 37008


----------



## aboynamedsuita

brooksie967 said:


> Halcyon forge by Joe Schrum. 270*58mm Wrought iron over Hitachi blue 1.
> Handle is bicolor Amboyna burl with an oosik ferrule.



Very nice J, I'll bet that wrought iron cladding will be amazing on jnats


----------



## OliverNuther

TheCaptain said:


> Mini Dalman Gyuto with awesome handle and wicked saya by Anton and TF Maboroshi Nakiri with custom saya that I picked up from Bernal.
> 
> View attachment 37005
> 
> 
> View attachment 37006
> 
> 
> View attachment 37007
> 
> 
> View attachment 37008



Can't believe you bought a nakiri Cap&#128540;

Loving the Dalman, particularly the handle.


----------



## TheCaptain

OliverNuther said:


> Can't believe you bought a nakiri Cap&#128540;
> 
> Loving the Dalman, particularly the handle.



Nakiri - I know right? Although I'm not a fan of a hammered finish this was too good a deal to pass up. Doesn't appear to have too much of the grind issues we've been hearing about. Didn't use it this weekend, but for the last two weeks have been putting it through the paces. Gotta say, a 195mm Nakiri may just be my sweet spot. That little finger notch thing is really comfortable also.

That Dalman is razor thin and fun to use. For being so short (165mm) it's got a nice tall belly (45mm) for it's size. Of course the finish is amazing and the end is a bit more pointy than most of my knives making it well suited for dicing lots of onions.


----------



## Eitan78

brooksie967 said:


> Halcyon forge by Joe Schrum. 270*58mm Wrought iron over Hitachi blue 1.
> Handle is bicolor Amboyna burl with an oosik ferrule.



Awesome work by Joe!


----------



## valgard

brooksie967 said:


> Halcyon forge by Joe Schrum. 270*58mm Wrought iron over Hitachi blue 1.
> Handle is bicolor Amboyna burl with an oosik ferrule.



OMG that's one sexy knife, Joe is killing it.


----------



## Badgertooth

brooksie967 said:


> Halcyon forge by Joe Schrum. 270*58mm Wrought iron over Hitachi blue 1.
> Handle is bicolor Amboyna burl with an oosik ferrule.



I've been watching Joe and Jer birth this beauty and the WIP in stages. It's been a real study in collaboration and dedicated craftsmanship. Bravo Joe and congrats Jeremy. Give that wrought a little tickle on some jnats when you have a moment


----------



## niwaki-boy

Beautiful blade J!! Love the oosik ferrule, a real conversation starter.. lol &#128514;


----------



## Choppin

yummy


----------



## cheflarge

DUDE!!!


----------



## miggus

Choppin said:


> yummy



Awesome! Care to tell which knife exactly this is?


----------



## Godslayer

Choppin said:


> yummy



I've gotten rusty, is that a watanabe and can I have it?


----------



## dwalker

miggus said:


> Awesome! Care to tell which knife exactly this is?


That is a Toyama, looks like a 210.


----------



## Wdestate

250mm rader. his woodwork is crazy on the handle picture does not do it justice.


----------



## milkbaby

Wdestate said:


> 250mm rader. his woodwork is crazy on the handle picture does not do it justice.



Damn you, and here I was trying to kick my knife porn viewing habit... Excuse me while I clean up the drool off my keyboard. :curse:


----------



## s0real

First Carter


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

s0real said:


> First Carter



Congratulations! You will love it.


----------



## milkbaby

This thread never disappoints! Beautiful Carter!!!


----------



## geoff_nocon

Not a new knife but new saya from James of K&S i think its from his standard line but surprisingly fits like a glove to my kato 240 wh. Insane fit and finish specially for its price









where to host photos


----------



## Choppin

miggus said:


> Awesome! Care to tell which knife exactly this is?





Godslayer said:


> I've gotten rusty, is that a watanabe and can I have it?





dwalker said:


> That is a Toyama, looks like a 210.



Sorry guys, should have included in the post - its a 180 Toyama Nakiri (yes I have small hands so it looks like a 210 )

@Godslayer, I have just used it to thinly slice some onions and... its a keeper. Veggie destroyer! Made me happy.


----------



## labor of love

s0real said:


> First Carter



Nice! Reminds me of the one I owned many years ago.


----------



## SuperSharp

Wdestate said:


> 250mm rader. his woodwork is crazy on the handle picture does not do it justice.



The classic beauty on this one...wow.


----------



## khashy

Dude! I'm really usually not one to like the uber funky dammy patterns but this is special!

so much detail on the handle too - just too sexy


----------



## btbyrd

So this was my first high-carbon knife -- a 105mm Yamashin tall petty in White #1 from CKTG. For $60, it's hard to complain. The edge out of the box was crap, which didn't matter because the grind was crap too. You can see some of the irregularities in the closeups. But the white steel is yielding, and after a bit of time on the stones, the blade is in ship sharp shape. The handle is surprisingly nice for the price, but it's also a bit on the big side for a blade so small. I'm sure it feels more natural on one of the longer Yamashin petties. Issues aside, I like it for small tasks like mincing garlic or shallots or ginger. It's a quirky little thing -- mostly flat, tiny belly, tall yet not-long, nice and thin. Feels good in the hand.

















upload images


----------



## btbyrd

Yeah, that Rader is beautiful insanity all around. Incredible!


----------



## Aogami

btbyrd said:


> So this was my first high-carbon knife -- a 105mm Yamashin tall petty in White #1 from CKTG. For $60, it's hard to complain. The edge out of the box was crap, which didn't matter because the grind was crap too. You can see some of the irregularities in the closeups. But the white steel is yielding, and after a bit of time on the stones, the blade is in ship sharp shape. The handle is surprisingly nice for the price, but it's also a bit on the big side for a blade so small. I'm sure it feels more natural on one of the longer Yamashin petties. Issues aside, I like it for small tasks like mincing garlic or shallots or ginger. It's a quirky little thing -- mostly flat, tiny belly, tall yet not-long, nice and thin. Feels good in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload images



Looks great! I love this type of knife specially for shallots. For me it's mostly a shallot knife ahah
Can you post a picture of the new edge you put in it?


----------



## Pamarill0

Wdestate said:


> 250mm rader. his woodwork is crazy on the handle picture does not do it justice.



Damnnnn. Knife is crazy nice


----------



## Paraffin

My first Nakiri, thought I should try one. Almost bought a Chinese cleaver instead, but I like this 180mm size. It's a Yu Kurosaki 180mm, R2 with stainless cladding. Rosewood handle, not sure what the blonde wood is.


----------



## K813zra

cheflarge said:


> DUDE!!!



You took the word right out of my mouth!!

Dude x2!!


----------



## miggus

Azai Echizen AS Nakiri 180mm by Nao Yamamoto... first new knife in a while. More heft than I'm used to in a Nakiri, but a good balance altogether. These are not too popular around here, but I'm quite happy.


----------



## TheCaptain

miggus said:


> Azai Echizen AS Nakiri 180mm by Nao Yamamoto... first new knife in a while. More heft than I'm used to in a Nakiri, but a good balance altogether. These are not too popular around here, but I'm quite happy.



Did I hear you say Nakiri? Pictures or it didn't happen! :happymug:


----------



## miggus

TheCaptain said:


> Did I hear you say Nakiri? Pictures or it didn't happen! :happymug:



OK; now this is weird. I can see the pics I uploaded also in your quote! Let's try it again via Flickr:



Azai Nakiri 03 by Rattle Cattle, on Flickr



Azai Nakiri 05 by Rattle Cattle, on Flickr



Azai Nakiri 13 by Rattle Cattle, on Flickr

Here's some more: 

https://flic.kr/s/aHsm5tFSzW

There's one more in the patina thread


----------



## TheCaptain

Ok, sorry my bad! Got a new computer/browser at work and normally if there are blocked pictures that message is seen in thw post.

I can see your original post pictures fine on my phone. 

What a looker! I may have to try one of those.


----------



## Marek07

TheCaptain said:


> Mini Dalman Gyuto with awesome handle and wicked saya by Anton and TF Maboroshi Nakiri with custom saya that I picked up from Bernal.
> 
> View attachment 37005
> 
> 
> View attachment 37006
> 
> 
> View attachment 37007
> 
> 
> View attachment 37008


Can't see the pictures on PC (Attachment # goes to a blank page) or on app (broken link icon appears). Am I the only one having issues? No one else has commented.


----------



## valgard

Marek07 said:


> Can't see the pictures on PC (Attachment # goes to a blank page) or on app (broken link icon appears). Am I the only one having issues? No one else has commented.


I could see the pics the other day but now I have the same issue as you.


----------



## HRC_64

s0real said:


> First Carter



what are the specs on this Carter 
(...looks sweet, btw...)


----------



## s0real

HRC_64 said:


> what are the specs on this Carter
> (...looks sweet, btw...)


Length 228 mm, 
Weight 174 g
Height 54 mm
Thickness 1.94 mm


----------



## brooksie967

Joe Schrum from Halcyon Forge absolutely nailed this custom 270mm gyuto (chefs knife) for me. He was Super easy to work with and able to bring any vision of a knife to life. He used antique wagon wheels for the cladding and Japanese Hitachi blue #1 steel for the core. The handle is stabilized Amboyna burl and the ferrule is ancient oosik (walrus penis bone). Thanks for making this for me Joe!


----------



## Marek07

brooksie967 said:


> Joe Schrum from Halcyon Forge absolutely nailed this custom 270mm gyuto (chefs knife) for me. He was Super easy to work with and able to bring any vision of a knife to life. He used antique wagon wheels for the cladding and Japanese Hitachi blue #1 steel for the core. The handle is stabilized Amboyna burl and the ferrule is ancient oosik (walrus penis bone). Thanks for making this for me Joe!


Joe Schrum and Halcyon Forge are new to me but... lovely looking knife with great work on the handle. The close-up of the blade face speaks to me. It is ridiculously beautiful! Wow!


----------



## Eitan78

Shigefusa Yo kasumi Gyuto 210mm

Weight 220 
Length, overall 340mm Length, heel to Tip 217mm 
Heigh of blade at heel 50mm 
Width of spine at the handle bolster 4.6mm 
Width of spine above the Heel 3.1mm
Width of spine at the middle 2.1mm 
Width of spine at 1 cm before tip 1.1mm





Just came back from the work shop.
Graydon DeCollibus made this beautiful handle and Im in love with this knife. 

Before:


----------



## brooksie967

Marek07 said:


> Joe Schrum and Halcyon Forge are new to me but... lovely looking knife with great work on the handle. The close-up of the blade face speaks to me. It is ridiculously beautiful! Wow!



Thanks! He's out of Missouri and getting better every day. He hand forges and does a very good job of it.


----------



## brooksie967

Eitan78 said:


> Shigefusa Yo kasumi Gyuto 210mm
> 
> Weight 220
> Length, overall 340mm Length, heel to Tip 217mm
> Heigh of blade at heel 50mm
> Width of spine at the handle bolster 4.6mm
> Width of spine above the Heel 3.1mm
> Width of spine at the middle 2.1mm
> Width of spine at 1 cm before tip 1.1mm
> 
> View attachment 37049
> 
> 
> Just came back from the work shop.
> Graydon DeCollibus made this beautiful handle and Im in love with this knife.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 37050



What an amazing change!! Total upgrade


----------



## Choppin

Thats insanely good looking Eitan. Thanks for the detailed specs.


----------



## valgard

those two knives are insane


----------



## Pamarill0

brooksie967 said:


> Joe Schrum from Halcyon Forge absolutely nailed this custom 270mm gyuto (chefs knife) for me. He was Super easy to work with and able to bring any vision of a knife to life. He used antique wagon wheels for the cladding and Japanese Hitachi blue #1 steel for the core. The handle is stabilized Amboyna burl and the ferrule is ancient oosik (walrus penis bone). Thanks for making this for me Joe!



Great knife!


----------



## solbergsolbergsolber

This is my new knife. Any one know what knife this is?

https://i.imgur.com/s0cmDHF.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/0KesCaa.jpg


----------



## s0real

Itinomonns


----------



## milkbaby

brooksie967 said:


> Joe Schrum from Halcyon Forge absolutely nailed this custom 270mm gyuto (chefs knife) for me.



That is an awesome looking knife! The profile looks really nice, I dig the flat spot at the heel for chopping and the belly further up for versatility. The geometry and grind from the choil shot looks great. Plus the whole thing is gorgeous... :doublethumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby

Eitan78 said:


> Shigefusa Yo kasumi Gyuto 210mm
> 
> View attachment 37049
> 
> Just came back from the work shop.
> Graydon DeCollibus made this beautiful handle and Im in love with this knife.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 37050



Really purdy knife... I love the look of yo handle Shigs. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## danemonji

Tsukasa Hinoura Kitaeji petty 150mm. 
www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/jH3oPk


----------



## khashy

danemonji said:


> Tsukasa Hinoura Kitaeji petty 150mm.
> www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/jH3oPk



Very nice dude, I've always liked how these look.


----------



## Mute-on

Nice Itinomonns, Win. Great knives. I should have more myself :thumbsup:


----------



## Mute-on

Eitan78 said:


> Shigefusa Yo kasumi Gyuto 210mm
> 
> Weight 220
> Length, overall 340mm Length, heel to Tip 217mm
> Heigh of blade at heel 50mm
> Width of spine at the handle bolster 4.6mm
> Width of spine above the Heel 3.1mm
> Width of spine at the middle 2.1mm
> Width of spine at 1 cm before tip 1.1mm
> 
> View attachment 37049
> 
> 
> Just came back from the work shop.
> Graydon DeCollibus made this beautiful handle and Im in love with this knife.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 37050



Spectacular!What's the wood? 

Mine's in Ringed Gidgee, but that's mandatory for Aussie Shigs


----------



## Mpower

My first two Japanese knives from my travel to Japan

Sakai kanechika saku Yanagiba 210mm






Aritsugu petty


----------



## miggus

Mmhh.. it is not a good sign that I'm here in this thread again .

But... you know how it is :spin chair:. Today I got a grumpy 210 Gyuto from a maker that is 

a) one of the most awesome Japanese knifemarkers or
b) one of the most overrated Japanese knifemakers.

Please choose one, only these two positions are available. Would have loved a 240, but...............................................



https://flic.kr/p/YetRZJ


----------



## inzite

heel looks strange but not sure if it's lighting or angle or the actual blade road itself.


----------



## tommybig

I´ll go with b. Even with the best heat threat in the world, there is no excuse for constant and obvious flaws like that at this price point.


----------



## miggus

inzite said:


> heel looks strange but not sure if it's lighting or angle or the actual blade road itself.



What exactly do you mean? The foto certainly isn't good. The heel is somewhat crooked, and not well-finished, and maybe a little overground. But nothing out of the rugged usual, right?









Oh, by the way. The thing in the first third of the cutting edge is a reflection.. the edge is fine, there is no chipping.


----------



## StonedEdge

Is it a) the best 210 gyuto you've ever tried or b) an over priced piece of crap?


----------



## inzite

miggus said:


> What exactly do you mean? The foto certainly isn't good. The heel is somewhat crooked, and not well-finished, and maybe a little overground. But nothing out of the rugged usual, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, by the way. The thing in the first third of the cutting edge is a reflection.. the edge is fine, there is no chipping.



not sure, just looked strange in the original pic, the bigger bevel right at the heel is common to many knives out of japan. The key is how does it cut and feel?


----------



## miggus

StonedEdge said:


> Is it a) the best 210 gyuto you've ever tried or b) an over priced piece of crap?



Hehe... both? Let's be honest: The fact that I haven't tried all too many 210s contributes to a) :thumbsup:.

Still: it's not a piece of crap. Sure, all the flaws in the finish do have something impertinent, and if you're sensitive to that, it can be a deal-breaker. Then, again, i take the knife into my hand and it begins to sing. I don't see any issues which will compromise performance - no chipping, no overgrinds. I am willing to overlook / accept the nasty finish, in a certain way, I sort of like it (Stockholm syndrome?). Maybe I'll find some nice rationalizations like: Wabi-Sabi. It is a good thing i don't know a lot about Japanese philosophy, hihi.

Bottomline: I've been looking forward to this knife a lot, but I understand that this isn't for everyone. If the known issues weren't here, I might have shelled out for a Denka, but if we cross beyond 300, my tolerance for these issues begins to fade. But for about 200 bucks, this is an awesome knife with which I'll be having a lot of fun.



inzite said:


> not sure, just looked strange in the original pic, the bigger bevel right at the heel is common to many knives out of japan. The key is how does it cut and feel?



It feels much more nimble and lightweight than I had expected. (It clocks in at 163g). Maybe that's because the heavy Azai Nakiri has warped my perceptions though  It cuts like a T-F... a great, elegant performer. Not a laser, but a great combination of ease of cutting with some stability and good food release. 

Sorry for the bad pics, I should have gotten a regular lens and not the wide-open prime with super-shallow DOF.


----------



## StonedEdge

I was going to say it looks like a good cutter! Let us know how you like it after some usage!


----------



## inzite

miggus said:


> Hehe... both? Let's be honest: The fact that I haven't tried all to many 210s contributes to a) :thumbsup:.
> 
> Still: it's not a piece of crap. Sure, all the flaws in the finish do have something impertinent, and if you're sensitive to that, it can be a deal-breaker. Then, again, i take the knife into my hand and it begins to sing. I don't see any issues which will compromise performance - no chipping, no overgrinds. I am willing to overlook / accept the nasty finish, in a certain way, I sort of like it (Stockholm syndrome?). Maybe I'll find some nice rationalizations like: Wabi-Sabi. It is a good thing i don't know a lot about Japanese philosophy, hihi.
> 
> Bottomline: I've been looking forward to this knife a lot, but I understand that this isn't for everyone. If the known issues weren't here, I might have shelled out for a Denka, but if we cross beyond 300, my tolerance for these issues begins to fade. But for about 200 bucks, this is an awesome knife with which I'll be having a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> It feels much more nimble and lightweight than I had expected. (It clocks in at 163g). Maybe that's because the heavy Azai Nakiri has warped my perceptions though  It cuts like a T-F... a great, elegant performer. Not a laser, but a great combination of ease of cutting with some stability and good food release.
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics, I should have gotten a regular lens and not the wide-open prime with super-shallow DOF.



sounds like you scored a good one! imo, if you are all about fit and finish then you'll be disappointed in TF but if you are looking for pure performance TF can be a top choice!  Alot of the fit and finish concerns can be improve easily with some sand paper if you would like. I have two denkas and I love them!


----------



## miggus

inzite said:


> sounds like you scored a good one! imo, if you are all about fit and finish then you'll be disappointed in TF but if you are looking for pure performance TF can be a top choice!  Alot of the fit and finish concerns can be improve easily with some sand paper if you would like. I have two denkas and I love them!



Thanks for your input. Good to see another member of the fan club :doublethumbsup: This is my third order from T-F, I haven't been disappointed so far, knowing what I was in for. I like the knife the way it is, I won't be altering it any time soon. But when it is time for thinning, it will get a refit.
Yeah, some time in the future, a Denka might be waiting down the line. I hope that it won't be too late... Fujiwara-son isn't a teenager anymore...


----------



## inzite

miggus said:


> Thanks for your input. Good to see another member of the fan club :doublethumbsup: This is my third order from T-F, I haven't been disappointed so far, knowing what I was in for. I like the knife the way it is, I won't be altering it any time soon. But when it is time for thinning, it will get a refit.
> Yeah, some time in the future, a Denka might be waiting down the line. I hope that it won't be too late... Fujiwara-son isn't a teenager anymore...



 here are mine.


----------



## Anton

inzite said:


> here are mine.



I can tell that Gyuto is weighing you down 

Move it in south ...


----------



## miggus

inzite said:


> here are mine.



Great collection! Thanks for sharing. Did you have the Denkas rehandled?


----------



## inzite

Anton said:


> I can tell that Gyuto is weighing you down
> 
> Move it in south ...



haha it is a heavy beast thats for sure, feels more like a weapon than a kato.


----------



## inzite

miggus said:


> Great collection! Thanks for sharing. Did you have the Denkas rehandled?



those are stock handles, he has different colored ones i think.


----------



## cheflivengood

Forgot to post this 1000!!!


----------



## Jacob_x

9 more posts til the biggie tho livengood!


----------



## miggus

cheflivengood said:


> Forgot to post this 1000!!!



Wooooow. A worthy post for page 1000 of this thread. Made by whom? I think I've seen this style before, but I can't recall the name.


----------



## cheflivengood

miggus said:


> Wooooow. A worthy post for page 1000 of this thread. Made by whom? I think I've seen this style before, but I can't recall the name.



This is James Oatley made with Damasteel's Bjorkman's Twist.


----------



## Anton

Watanabe action


----------



## Anton

Some very promising maker - perfect FF and steel


----------



## zetieum

Anton said:


> Watanabe action



nice pair . What sizes?


----------



## Anton

A Harner group shot, some new, some I had to arm wrestle back from friends I've sold to - had to buy back... These are great knives.


----------



## Anton

Mert Tansu - By way of another forum member, my first try with one of his. Very very impressive but can't yet comment on edge retention, etc.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Boom


----------



## Anton

:cool2:


----------



## milkbaby

miggus said:


> What exactly do you mean? The foto certainly isn't good. The heel is somewhat crooked, and not well-finished, and maybe a little overground. But nothing out of the rugged usual, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, by the way. The thing in the first third of the cutting edge is a reflection.. the edge is fine, there is no chipping.



I think this is beautiful, but I really like the rustic look. It's a tool, not a jewel! 

Maybe the pic is misleading, but it looks like eventually there will be some heavy thinning to do? Maboroshi seems to be the way to go, the Denka is so much more money...


----------



## milkbaby

cheflivengood said:


> Forgot to post this 1000!!!



Oatley is hot... :doublethumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby

Anton said:


> Some very promising maker - perfect FF and steel



I'm a big fan of Jelle's work, and that is beautiful! :doublethumbsup:

I commissioned a chef and petty set from him last year and wish that I could afford to get a new set in the future as I think he just keeps getting better.


----------



## inzite

milkbaby said:


> I think this is beautiful, but I really like the rustic look. It's a tool, not a jewel!
> 
> Maybe the pic is misleading, but it looks like eventually there will be some heavy thinning to do? Maboroshi seems to be the way to go, the Denka is so much more money...



denka worth evey penny though.  maybe just the out focus choil making it look thick.


----------



## miggus

milkbaby said:


> I think this is beautiful, but I really like the rustic look. It's a tool, not a jewel!
> 
> Maybe the pic is misleading, but it looks like eventually there will be some heavy thinning to do? Maboroshi seems to be the way to go, the Denka is so much more money...



I think so too.. it has its own aesthetic. Hmmm, it's not a laser, but not really thick either. I'll see that I can get a better pic tomorrow


----------



## Brady686

Lucky catch for me :biggrin:


----------



## Barmoley




----------



## Pamarill0

cheflivengood said:


> Forgot to post this 1000!!!
> 
> View attachment 37106



Gorgeous blade


----------



## malexthekid

milkbaby said:


> Oatley is hot... :doublethumbsup:


 He definitely is


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Barmoley said:


> View attachment 37121


Classic!


----------



## Rob_Sutherland

Soon on its way to me. 230mm with walnut burl.


----------



## miggus

milkbaby said:


> I think this is beautiful, but I really like the rustic look. It's a tool, not a jewel!
> 
> Maybe the pic is misleading, but it looks like eventually there will be some heavy thinning to do? Maboroshi seems to be the way to go, the Denka is so much more money...



OK, here we go. I hope that these pics show the knife's geometry somewhat more clearly. Like I said, it is not a laser per definitionem, but it is rather light and agile. One could certainly do more thinning in the upper parts, but it isn't necessary at this point. It's a bit difficult to get a clear choil shot because the surface of the choil is somewhat uneven, which leads to potentially misleading reflections. Unfortunately, I don't have precise measuring equipment  Anyways, here we go:


----------



## Wdestate

Rob_Sutherland said:


> Soon on its way to me. 230mm with walnut burl.



really like this one.


----------



## inzite

miggus said:


> OK, here we go. I hope that these pics show the knife's geometry somewhat more clearly. Like I said, it is not a laser per definitionem, but it is rather light and agile. One could certainly do more thinning in the upper parts, but it isn't necessary at this point. It's a bit difficult to get a clear choil shot because the surface of the choil is somewhat uneven, which leads to potentially misleading reflections. Unfortunately, I don't have precise measuring equipment  Anyways, here we go:



looks decent! as long as it cuts like a beast the choil doens't matter as it only shows how grind looks like from that section right at the heel!


----------



## milkbaby

inzite said:


> looks decent! as long as it cuts like a beast the choil doens't matter as it only shows how grind looks like from that section right at the heel!



+1... choil shots can be sexy or not, but never seem to tell the whole story.

I totally dig this knife! I almost wish that I had one...


----------



## milkbaby

Brady686 said:


> Lucky catch for me :biggrin:





Rob_Sutherland said:


> Soon on its way to me. 230mm with walnut burl.




The Shig kitaeji is purdy, but for me this Prendergast knife is totally gorgeous and I'd choose it over the Shig in a heartbeat. Not throwing shade on the Shig, just Dan's work hits all the right notes and sings to me... :doublethumbsup:

Nice pickups both. Dig the Marko that was posted too. I guess I just like all nice knives?


----------



## Dodo

Rob this looks awesome


----------



## gunswanted

One of mine


----------



## gunswanted

Another Suji from Hazenberg was one of the last ones I got.


----------



## Farberware

Paraffin said:


> My first Nakiri, thought I should try one. Almost bought a Chinese cleaver instead, but I like this 180mm size. It's a Yu Kurosaki 180mm, R2 with stainless cladding. Rosewood handle, not sure what the blonde wood is.



Do you have a saya or found one online that will fit this Nakiri? I want to buy this knife but don't know what saya will fit it.
Also just got my Kurosaki sujihiki in the mail today.


----------



## Paraffin

Farberware said:


> Do you have a saya or found one online that will fit this Nakiri? I want to buy this knife but don't know what saya will fit it.



A saya option wasn't available where I bought that knife (jappany), and I keep my knives in a wooden drawer block, so I don't usually try to find anything aftermarket. Maybe someone else here can point you to a source for something generic that would fit that nakiri.



> Also just got my Kurosaki sujihiki in the mail today.



Very nice! A sujihiki is something I would have a hard time justifying, given the way I cook, but I'm sure I'll pick up a few eventually anyway.


----------



## Wdestate

this monster just got here today. 305mm


----------



## Pamarill0

Wdestate said:


> this monster just got here today. 305mm



That monster is crazy. Is it a honyaki?


----------



## Wdestate

Pamarill0 said:


> That monster is crazy. Is it a honyaki?



Yes sir, w2 .


----------



## OliverNuther

Crazy hamon. And very deep. Is that going to be an issue in a few years time ?


----------



## Wdestate

OliverNuther said:


> Crazy hamon. And very deep. Is that going to be an issue in a few years time ?



na, I'll never get through all that steel, I can't wait to try to though.


----------



## Pamarill0

Yo that's awesome!!! Enjoy it


----------



## CB1968

Don Nguyen Gyuto, 252mm, 58mm at heel, on its way down under



















[video=youtube;Kji9HoiQeGQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kji9HoiQeGQ[/video]


----------



## Von blewitt

Nice, I wondered if that was yours... looks sick



CB1968 said:


> Don Nguyen Gyuto, 252mm, 58mm at heel, on its way down under
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;Kji9HoiQeGQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kji9HoiQeGQ[/video]


----------



## Boule_le_Dogue

Watanabe 120mm nakiri & 300mm sakimaru takohiki


----------



## cheflivengood

A++ Don


----------



## merlijny2k

gunswanted said:


> One of mine



Seriously, no one does aesthetics like Don. For me it just takes things to a whole new level.


----------



## milkbaby

Wdestate said:


> this monster just got here today. 305mm



That's slick! I don't think I've ever seen a knife of his that I didn't like.


----------



## milkbaby

CB1968 said:


> Don Nguyen Gyuto, 252mm, 58mm at heel, on its way down under
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;Kji9HoiQeGQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kji9HoiQeGQ[/video]



I saw the video on Don's instagram, a must watch IMHO. Great pickup! The handle facets in particular are incredible, but the whole thing is the total package. Nice pickup!


----------



## btbyrd

Anryu stainless clad AS nakiri










Lovely. Starts out kind of thick around the base before thinning out, but that facilitates a nice pinch grip. Excellent grind, edge was only so-so (which was surprising). I like the look of this series, which is aggressive and rustic while refined at the same time. Definitely worth looking at if you're considering the Takeda stainless clad AS. (Which I am... at least for the gyuto.)


----------



## gunswanted

merlijny2k said:


> Seriously, no one does aesthetics like Don. For me it just takes things to a whole new level.



I wasnt sure when I got it if I was going to like the handle profile but it is very comfortable.


----------



## gunswanted

Shigefusa Kitaeji Gyuto 210
HHH San Mai Gyuto 220 workhorse
Dalman Custom Stainless Dammy gyuto 210 with hand engraved antler handle


----------



## gunswanted

HHH and Shig still have renaissance wax on them so they are a little hazy yet


----------



## ashy2classy

WOW!! ^^^


----------



## TheCaptain

So YOU'RE the one who got that Dalman! Very nice indeed!


----------



## gunswanted

TheCaptain said:


> So YOU'RE the one who got that Dalman! Very nice indeed!



Thank you. I wanted to order more from him but he isn't taking custom orders last time I checked.


----------



## Lazarus

Good haul this month.


----------



## Godslayer

Lazarus said:


> Good haul this month.



two katos a shig, a toyama, a watanabe? and a bloodroot, safe to say you did ok


----------



## Badgertooth

Lazarus said:


> Good haul this month.



I mean, it's OOOKAY. 

Sweet jeebus


----------



## K813zra

Eitan78 said:


> Shigefusa Yo kasumi Gyuto 210mm
> 
> Weight 220
> Length, overall 340mm Length, heel to Tip 217mm
> Heigh of blade at heel 50mm
> Width of spine at the handle bolster 4.6mm
> Width of spine above the Heel 3.1mm
> Width of spine at the middle 2.1mm
> Width of spine at 1 cm before tip 1.1mm
> 
> View attachment 37049
> 
> 
> Just came back from the work shop.
> Graydon DeCollibus made this beautiful handle and Im in love with this knife.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 37050



Wow, I really like that! Hope it is as much a joy to use as it is to look at.


----------



## Furminati

Lazarus said:


> Good haul this month.



That bloodroot &#128076;


----------



## btbyrd

Hot damn.


----------



## milkbaby

Lazarus said:


> Good haul this month.



Nice! I particularly like the top and bottom... Both styles of knives from those makers that I've wanted in the past. Haven't seen the western handled bread swords by Watanabe before, but yours is cool!

Is that Watanabe k-tip suji a special order?


----------



## Lazarus

I'm a second owner on the K-Tip Milk, not sure, but it handles like a dream.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

milkbaby said:


> Is that Watanabe k-tip suji a special order?



The one I bought in 2011 had that same tip. It wasn't a special order. I wish I still had it.


----------



## Lazarus

You can't have mine, I love that knife!


----------



## Godslayer

For those wondering what I traded my Dalman 150mm and Kato 180mm for 

Length: 310mm
Steel: cpm154 Hand Sanded
Handle materials mokugame, spalted maple, nickle silver metal spacer and ceder burl main body 























[/IMG]

Safe to say this is my best sujihiki now, also sorry for the large images, I have no idea how to make them smaller :knight:


----------



## Lazarus

Large is ok, it gives us more to swoon after.


----------



## gunswanted

My new 12 inch san mai suji from Nafzger Forge on its way to me soon. Buckeye burl, malachite and copper round out the handle. I cant wait to use it.


----------



## brianh




----------



## brianh

Distal taper.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Jeeez that is wicked.


----------



## labor of love

brianh said:


> View attachment 37166
> View attachment 37167
> View attachment 37168



Lovely grind!


----------



## brianh

I only had a few things on hand to cut but it fell through harder stuff with no resistance. Anxious to get a handle on it. But like the mullet it's business in the front, party in the back. Tip is thin and nimble, heel is mighty.


----------



## btbyrd




----------



## Vladimir

Shigefusa son gyuto 270


----------



## Mute-on

Vladimir said:


> Shigefusa son gyuto 270



270 is the new 240 

Beautiful, tall Shig (son)


----------



## cheflivengood

Mute-on said:


> 270 is the new 240
> 
> Beautiful, tall Shig (son)



about time you guys caught up


----------



## labor of love

Mute-on said:


> 270 is the new 240
> 
> Beautiful, tall Shig (son)



Oh wow, he still makes those in 270mm size? Feels like forever since Ive seen one lol.


----------



## inzite

not totally new but these came back from some major upgrade


----------



## valgard

Damn it those got some out of this world full spa! Handles are supper nice.



inzite said:


> not totally new but these came back from some major upgrade


----------



## inzite

valgard said:


> Damn it those got some out of this world full spa! Handles are supper nice.



 some close ups.


----------



## valgard

the 270 tickles me


----------



## gunswanted

12 Inch Nafzger forge made it home. I may use it on the turkey I am smoking tomorrow.


----------



## labor of love

gunswanted said:


> 12 Inch Nafzger forge made it home. I may use it on the turkey I am smoking tomorrow.



Whats the gyuto to the right of the bread knife?


----------



## inzite

labor of love said:


> Whats the gyuto to the right of the bread knife?



looks like a wakui.


----------



## gunswanted

inzite said:


> looks like a wakui.



Good eye inzite it is a 240 Wakui. Hard to see with the Renaissance wax on it.


----------



## inzite

and finally a shot to includes the latest adds and returns from spas.
kato suji, rehandled shig 270, rehandled and refinished hiromoto 270 and 180.


----------



## cheflivengood

inzite said:


> and finally a shot to includes the latest adds and returns from spas.
> kato suji, rehandled shig 270, rehandled and refinished hiromoto 270 and 180.



shig looks awesome


----------



## Von blewitt

New Kitaeji cosying up to its Kasumi cousin


----------



## Omega

@Von Blewitt damn those look nice!

If either one starts to feel redundant, Id be more than happy to help you get rid of one in the future


----------



## Mute-on

Von blewitt said:


> View attachment 37212
> 
> 
> New Kitaeji cosying up to its Kasumi cousin



Efff ...


----------



## inzite

Von blewitt said:


> View attachment 37212
> 
> 
> New Kitaeji cosying up to its Kasumi cousin



superbbb!!!


----------



## statusquo

inzite said:


> and finally a shot to includes the latest adds and returns from spas.
> kato suji, rehandled shig 270, rehandled and refinished hiromoto 270 and 180.



Nice! Who re-handled the shig?


----------



## inzite

statusquo said:


> Nice! Who re-handled the shig?



Graydon Decollibus.


----------



## MastrAndre




----------



## Eloh

MastrAndre said:


>



That distal taper :O, i want one too... 
...
oops i already ordered one


----------



## banjo1071

Ha, me too (not the twitter-hashtag)


----------



## Iggy

banjo1071 said:


> Ha, me too (not the twitter-hashtag)



Yeah right... seems like we're gonna see a few more of these in the next few weeks/month


----------



## valgard

Andre, the Schanz is lovely! that handle looks super comfy.


----------



## MastrAndre

valgard said:


> Andre, the Schanz is lovely! that handle looks super comfy.



KMS please [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## Anton

Just got this from Will.
He knocked it out of the park, amazing. A bit of a new handle for him following some ideas I had and he executed perfectly, the FF is beyond what I expected. 

Clad - 100 layer 15n20/1070
Core - 1000+ layers of 15N20/01 - I have to say I've haven't felt steel this sharp in a while. 
64/65hrc
Handle - My bog oak + Brass


----------



## dwalker

Anton said:


> Just got this from Will.
> He knocked it out of the park, amazing. A bit of a new handle for him following some ideas I had and he executed perfectly, the FF is beyond what I expected.
> 
> Clad - 100 layer 15n20/1070
> Core - 1000+ layers of 15N20/01 - I have to say I've haven't felt steel this sharp in a while.
> 64/65hrc
> Handle - My bog oak + Brass


That is one of those "WOW" moments. Very nice.


----------



## YG420

Anton said:


> Just got this from Will.
> He knocked it out of the park, amazing. A bit of a new handle for him following some ideas I had and he executed perfectly, the FF is beyond what I expected.
> 
> Clad - 100 layer 15n20/1070
> Core - 1000+ layers of 15N20/01 - I have to say I've haven't felt steel this sharp in a while.
> 64/65hrc
> Handle - My bog oak + Brass


Mic drop....


----------



## milkbaby

Anton said:


>



WOW :bigeek:


----------



## Wdestate

Anton said:


> Just got this from Will.
> He knocked it out of the park, amazing. A bit of a new handle for him following some ideas I had and he executed perfectly, the FF is beyond what I expected.
> 
> Clad - 100 layer 15n20/1070
> Core - 1000+ layers of 15N20/01 - I have to say I've haven't felt steel this sharp in a while.
> 64/65hrc
> Handle - My bog oak + Brass



Really pretty knife, elegant.


----------



## Lazarus

Beautiful example of Wills skill.


----------



## btbyrd

300mm Anryu hammered stainless-clad AS sujihiki.















 




how to upload photos online


----------



## zetieum

Anton said:


> Just got this from Will.
> He knocked it out of the park, amazing. A bit of a new handle for him following some ideas I had and he executed perfectly, the FF is beyond what I expected.
> 
> Clad - 100 layer 15n20/1070
> Core - 1000+ layers of 15N20/01 - I have to say I've haven't felt steel this sharp in a while.
> 64/65hrc
> Handle - My bog oak + Brass




Superb!!!! Wow Anton! very nice blade you got there. congrats. And Bravo to Will!!


----------



## Sharpchef

Some really new concept knives (Schanz and Xerxes) and a rehandled Kato Workhorse.....  






Greets Sebastian.


----------



## luther

I would choose the Xerxes.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby

Sharpchef said:


> Some really new concept knives (Schanz and Xerxes) and a rehandled Kato Workhorse.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greets Sebastian.



All very beautiful knives... the Xerxes for sure catches the eye.


----------



## valgard

Sharpchef said:


> Some really new concept knives (Schanz and Xerxes) and a rehandled Kato Workhorse.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greets Sebastian.



Im really liking those KMS Schanz [emoji108]

And thats a massive Kato, 270?


----------



## Andreu

Awesome looking knives!


----------



## btbyrd

The Anryu 240 just arrived. Very nimble, thin behind the edge. I think I'm done -- or very close to done -- with buying knives for a good while.
















upload image from mobile

But I'm worried that I'm going to be buying a lot of handles and sayas in the near future.


----------



## milkbaby

btbyrd said:


> The Anryu 240 just arrived. Very nimble, thin behind the edge. I think I'm done -- or very close to done -- with buying knives for a good while.



You must be one of those "knife set" OCD types... 

Nice knives though, I've never used an Anryu, but they look nice and don't seem to get the love on KKF here that one would think.


----------



## Marek07

btbyrd said:


> I think I'm done -- or very close to done -- with buying knives for a good while.


Heard this many times before on the forum. While I wish you well, I don't think it's ever eventuated.


----------



## JDA_NC

milkbaby said:


> Nice knives though, I've never used an Anryu, but they look nice and don't seem to get the love on KKF here that one would think.



An old co-worker of mine had a 210mm Anryu gyuto. Got to use it a few times. Nice knives for sure and congrats to btbyrd for the set.

I think the stainless cladding is part of why they don't get much hype around here. It's also a very competitive price range with a wide range of options. I found the 210mm to be a nice mediuim-weight/workhorse gyuto especially for professional kitchens. I actually like the oval handle they come with quite a bit too.


----------



## btbyrd

It's been a busy month for me knifewise. Here's the Anryu among my big knives. From top to bottom, it goes Global G-17 270mm gyuto, Anryu 240, Yoshihiro 240 kiritsuke in damascus aogami #2, Tojiro DP 240mm Western Deba, small Takeda.









Say what you want about Global; that's a hell of a knife for $130. But that value doesn't really compete with the Anryu, which I found new for $200 at DC Sharp. The performance and finish on the Anryu Aogami 2 is better than it should be for the price. The Aogami Super Blue ones were a bit pricier, but they have better handles. The nakiri and the suji both have d-handles, which I find perfect for those blade styles. But the ordinary factory oval handles are very nice indeed. I need to take the suji and nakiri to the Shaptons and get them gleaming. 

The Tojiro Western deba had the best factory edge of any recent knife buy apart from the Anryu gyuto. Those were the only two that were shave-ready out of the box. Actually, the Global was too... Anyway.

The Yoshihiro kiritsuke is my only fully reactive blade, apart from a couple petties and a yanagiba, but it doesn't react to much. It's a total beast. It's billed as a western style kiritsuke, but I took a choil shot of the thing and the grind is so asymmetrical that I'm going to just call it a kiritsuke. "K-tipped gyuto" is a ******* mouthful. Here's a comparison of the Anryu with the much beastlier Yoshihiro:





And from above:





It screams through mirepoix.

Here's the kiritsuke with its fellow Yoshihiro Cutlery knives -- a 300mm white steel yanagi and a 150mm super blue petty.






Their sayas are nice. I'm getting sayas made soon for the Anryus and the Takeda. I may rehandle the gyuto and honesuki while I'm at it.


----------



## ashy2classy

btbyrd said:


> The Anryu 240 just arrived. Very nimble, thin behind the edge. I think I'm done -- or very close to done -- with buying knives for a good while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload image from mobile
> 
> But I'm worried that I'm going to be buying a lot of handles and sayas in the near future.



Nice! I'm about done with my set of Anryu Hammered B#2s...gonna rehandle them all with ringed gidgee. I love the look of them and they're solid all-around performers. Enjoy!


----------



## niwaki-boy

Marek07 said:


> Heard this many times before on the forum. While I wish you well, I don't think it's ever eventuated.



Lol &#128514; 

You have been busy btbyrd! Well done &#128077; 
Funny how small Takedas dont look small.


----------



## Farberware

Custom Farberware, AEB-L 180mm, I like the first one so much I decided to gave it to my best friend of 15 years and got another one, 4 months waiting but worth it.


----------



## labor of love

Looking farbulous!!! 



Farberware said:


> Custom Farberware, AEB-L 180mm, I like the first one so much I decided to gave it to my best friend of 15 years and got another one, 4 months waiting but worth it.


----------



## luther

From Russia with knives:
CoolToolMe 195x58mm


----------



## Casaluz

Received a couple of months ago and have been using them steadily often and with much much joy. As usual with Tilman's knives, they are superbly made, the handles are perfect, they glide through food with little sticking, feel nimble in the hand, easy to sharpen, and hold the edge for a long time. They are Tilman Leder custom 190 mm Nakiri in Niolox Damascus steel, and a custom 170 mm Petty in Niolox steel, both with matching ironwood handle, black horn ferrule and nickel silver spacer. The Nakiri also came with its own saya, handmade by Tilman.


----------



## Casaluz

I do not remember if I ever posted it before but the nakiri and petty came home to join my Tilman Leder custom profile 255 mm Wa Gyuto in Niolox steel with ironwood handle, black horn ferrule and nickel silver spacer. They all have the same matching handle, and shaped chin. I feel very lucky to have this matching set, and absolutely love using them


----------



## FoRdLaz

Pics not showing (for me). Photobucket again!


----------



## niwaki-boy

Casaluz those are ... well errr Im going to go sit down and think about for a while good looking


----------



## TheCaptain

I can't seeee them!


----------



## Casaluz

There seems to be an issue with photobucket. Any suggestions about how to post the pictures?


----------



## Konge

Imgur.com

Just drag all the files unto the homepage. Easy peasy.


----------



## Casaluz

Let us see if this works































Received a couple of months ago and have been using them steadily often and with much much joy. As usual with Tilman's knives, they are superbly made, the handles are perfect, they glide through food with little sticking, feel nimble in the hand, easy to sharpen, and hold the edge for a long time. They are Tilman Leder custom 190 mm Nakiri in Niolox Damascus steel, and a custom 170 mm Petty in Niolox steel, both with matching ironwood handle, black horn ferrule and nickel silver spacer. The Nakiri also came with its own saya, handmade by Tilman. I do not remember if I ever posted it before but the nakiri and petty came home to join my Tilman Leder custom profile 255 mm Wa Gyuto in Niolox steel with ironwood handle, black horn ferrule and nickel silver spacer. They all have the same matching handle, and shaped chin. I feel very lucky to have this matching set, and absolutely love using them.


----------



## zoze

Nice set casaluz. I'm too a fanboy of Tilman's work.


----------



## TheCaptain

Thanks so much for getting these up! That nakiri though! Beautiful set.


----------



## fujiyama

Love the damascus pattern on that Tilman nakiri !! Nailed it.


----------



## valgard

Comet nakiri that broke at the tang, renamed nakisildur [emoji23]


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@valgard is this becoming a noodle stir fry?


----------



## valgard

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @valgard is this becoming a noodle stir fry?



close! went into stir fried rice in the end as I realized there was some leftover rice in the fridge.


----------



## milkbaby

Those Tilman Leder are ridiculous, very elegant.


----------



## Danzo

My new Masashi Kobo SLD 210. Thanks for all the info guys. I put this thing through a decent test today. Three 18qt Cambros of various cut vegetables for soups. Food release on potatoes was amazing. $225 shipped from A-frames AND it came with a beautiful chestnut buffalo handle and nice friction fit saya. Sweet deal if you ask me


----------



## labor of love

That knife is gonna last a long, long time.


Danzo said:


> My new Masashi Kobo SLD 210. Thanks for all the info guys. I put this thing through a decent test today. Three 18qt Cambros of various cut vegetables for soups. Food release on potatoes was amazing. $225 shipped from A-frames AND it came with a beautiful chestnut buffalo handle and nice friction fit saya. Sweet deal if you ask me


----------



## Drosophil

Gave myself a belated birthday present:


----------



## Konge

What's that huge gyuto? Solid patina!


----------



## ashy2classy

valgard said:


> Comet nakiri that broke at the tang, renamed nakisildur [emoji23]
> View attachment 37412
> 
> View attachment 37413



Sweet! Waiting to get a Comet myself...if Trey (@comet) would ever get back to me! :lol2: :hungry:


----------



## Danzo

Whats that nakiri it looks a gigantic too.


----------



## valgard

Nice Bday present on the two Watanabe, I ordered a custom Watanabe and some rocks for my own Bday :cool2:


----------



## valgard

Danzo said:


> Whats that nakiri it looks a gigantic too.


Looks like a Watanabe pro


----------



## valgard

ashy2classy said:


> Sweet! Waiting to get a Comet myself...if Trey (@comet) would ever get back to me! :lol2: :hungry:


Oh nice, I thought he had closed his books but he should be restocking CarbonKnifeCo soon.


----------



## Drosophil

valgard said:


> Looks like a Watanabe pro



That is corect! We have a winner!

The gyuto is indeed a huge 270, but the nakiri is the 180 (a little over 170, actually). However, I think you can make any knife look gargantuan if you shoot it at an angle, from the tip. Both about 60 mm tall, if that matters.

Valgard, what did you get?


----------



## valgard

Drosophil said:


> Valgard, what did you get?



A 255mm gyuto with machi (so around 235mm cutting edge) and thinner tip. It just landed in Canada and should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## Drosophil

> Solid patina!



Some steels will look like that if you give them their vitamin beef.



> A 255mm gyuto with machi (so around 235mm cutting edge) and thinner tip. It just landed in Canada and should be here by the end of the week.



Sounds sweet, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Rob_Sutherland

Prendergast 230mm


----------



## Benuser

Rob_Sutherland said:


> Prendergast 230mm


Very nice! Remember that one from a passaround. 230mm is a sweet spot. It's like feeling it again.


----------



## Rob_Sutherland

Dan made this one for me, not a previous pass-around. But I would agree 230mm is a perfect length for me.


----------



## milkbaby

The Prendergast is awesome looking. His knives seem to keep getting better and better. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## krx927

Danzo said:


> My new Masashi Kobo SLD 210. Thanks for all the info guys. I put this thing through a decent test today. Three 18qt Cambros of various cut vegetables for soups. Food release on potatoes was amazing. $225 shipped from A-frames AND it came with a beautiful chestnut buffalo handle and nice friction fit saya. Sweet deal if you ask me



I am looking at this knife for a long time. I really like the height! Can't decide to pull the trigger. I was always afraid that it is too laser-ish. I conclude this based on his 150 petty I have. That knife is so thin it is unbelievable.

But from your coil shot it looks thick. Can you perhaps post one picture of the spine?


----------



## labor of love

krx927 said:


> I am looking at this knife for a long time. I really like the height! Can't decide to pull the trigger. I was always afraid that it is too laser-ish. I conclude this based on his 150 petty I have. That knife is so thin it is unbelievable.
> 
> But from your coil shot it looks thick. Can you perhaps post one picture of the spine?



Looks like a good robust middleweight, convex ground knife to me. If you like the steel and profile I think you should jump on it. Good luck with whatever decision you make.


----------



## nutmeg

This week I received these Deba 210mm and Petty 150mm from Watanabe. The petty is for my wife, it's like a gyuto for her ;-)


----------



## Blen

My Japan trip catches
Tsubaya Tokyo
Shigeharu Kyoto
Watanabe


----------



## K813zra

nutmeg said:


> This week I received these Deba 210mm and Petty 150mm from Watanabe. The petty is for my wife, it's like a gyuto for her ;-)



That petty is wicked!


----------



## valgard




----------



## Drosophil

Lookin' good!


----------



## geoff_nocon

Yoshimitsu tamahagane watetsu gyuto. Love how it oxidizes a bit after washing it just like my nigara yanagi. 











how can i upload images


----------



## tripleq

valgard said:


> View attachment 37474
> View attachment 37475



Got your 255 custom. Congrats! I sold one a couple of weeks ago. I love those Shinichi saku tenuguis. Always useful.


----------



## valgard

yes, its inbound and its a beautiful knife that screams to be used. Its a mighty knife.


----------



## inhuman

View attachment 37476


----------



## ashy2classy

geoff_nocon said:


> Yoshimitsu tamahagane watetsu gyuto. Love how it oxidizes a bit after washing it just like my nigara yanagi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how can i upload images



Great looking blade, pricey though...enjoy!


----------



## milkbaby

So many nice knives... blanket "like" from me to all y'all. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## brianh

Got a handle on 'er!


----------



## inhuman




----------



## Omega

Ayyyy, that Santoku looks familiar. The mirror polish is really brilliant!


----------



## milkbaby

brianh said:


> Got a handle on 'er!
> 
> View attachment 37484
> View attachment 37483



Part of me loves this and part of me hates that it doesn't have one of Dan's distinctive handles on it.


----------



## valgard

edit bad pic


----------



## brianh

milkbaby said:


> Part of me loves this and part of me hates that it doesn't have one of Dan's distinctive handles on it.



I'll order another with one of his handles to appease you.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

brianh said:


> I'll order another with one of his handles to appease you.



Make the next one an integral bolster.


----------



## TheCaptain

It doesn't always have to be super fancy to be super special...


----------



## fatboylim

TheCaptain said:


> View attachment 37498
> 
> 
> It doesn't always have to be super fancy to be super special...


Nice handle. Who makes this one?


----------



## TheCaptain

It's a Yong Li cleaver with a Dalman spa treatment. Smaller than my other Chinese cleaver so much easier to handle. The steel is also harder than my Chinatown special and stainless. Can't wait to see how this feels on the stones.


----------



## XooMG

TheCaptain said:


> It's a Yong Li cleaver with a Dalman spa treatment. Smaller than my other Chinese cleaver so much easier to handle. The steel is also harder than my Chinatown special and stainless. Can't wait to see how this feels on the stones.


Glad it arrived safely. Hope you enjoy using it.


----------



## fatboylim

TheCaptain said:


> It's a Yong Li cleaver with a Dalman spa treatment. Smaller than my other Chinese cleaver so much easier to handle. The steel is also harder than my Chinatown special and stainless. Can't wait to see how this feels on the stones.


Awesome pick up TheCaptain. Wish I'd seen this one myself.


----------



## TheCaptain

XooMG said:


> Glad it arrived safely. Hope you enjoy using it.


Very much so!


----------



## StonedEdge

Cap'n that's a badass little cleaver! Looks like the optimal style and size for home use.


----------



## K813zra

TheCaptain said:


> Very much so!
> 
> View attachment 37530



Looks good and now I am hungry...Makes me want to give a cleaver another try, too.


----------



## Paraffin

Yoshikazu Ikeda 180mm Nakiri, Blue #1 (actually more like 165mm, as things are measured there from the ferrule). Ebony/horn handle. Got it because I'm evaluating whether and how much carbon vs. stainless I want in daily use. Super nice nakiri, either way. A bit of patina showing from first use on onions.


----------



## brianh

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Make the next one an integral bolster.



I haven't used it much so I haven't yet figured out what it excels at, other than nice distal taper and thin nimble tip, solid weight.


----------



## panda

custom spec (and much thinner grind) Watanabe Pro 255mm with keyaki handle - so much in love with this knife!! i have missed the wat ever since i let go of my original 270 which was not practical  so glad to have another one this time more useful. thanks to labor of love coming through with the clutch passing a knife along.


----------



## Konge

Can't see photobucket :/


----------



## panda




----------



## tripleq

Panda - I'm going to assume that's the knife I sold labor a few weeks ago. It is a fantastic one. I still have the twin knife and I'll probably never part with it. Hope you enjoy it for a long time.


----------



## panda

Yes same one, it is probably the best one put out by shinichi out there!! The keyaki handle I had on my original 270 years ago was junk. Maybe he was new to handle making back then? The one on this one is exceptional however. This one's a keeper for sure. Labor was letting me borrow it and within 30nseconds of using it I told him he's not getting it back lol!! A friend of mine also got to try it and he told me he wants to buy it off me when I'm done with it haha.


----------



## JBroida

you guys realize he doesnt make the handles, right?


----------



## valgard

yup


----------



## loganrah

Replacement for the Fujiwara Teruyasu Chinese Cleaver that was unfortunately stolen in a bag of my things:


----------



## milkbaby

Nakiri-fani-fo-firi... 
195 mm high carbon 15N20


----------



## inzite

loganrah said:


> Replacement for the Fujiwara Teruyasu Chinese Cleaver that was unfortunately stolen in a bag of my things:



extra thin as well this time? how does it compare to the previous unfortunately stolen one?


----------



## K813zra

loganrah said:


> Replacement for the Fujiwara Teruyasu Chinese Cleaver that was unfortunately stolen in a bag of my things:



That looks great!


----------



## Farberware

I asked my buddy at Wal-Mart to make me a work horse under $300, my home boy Wally World came threw and made me this 195mm x 44mm AEB-L Gyuto with K-tip.


----------



## loganrah

inzite said:


> extra thin as well this time? how does it compare to the previous unfortunately stolen one?



Yep, extra thin again. Seems to be pretty consistent with the last one. The profile might be a little flatter, or at least the flat spot is in a more natural position, which is nice. 

The right hand side (when holding the blade to cut) does seem to be slightly concave (about 1mm inwards at the middle). It looks like the blade is very slightly bent towards that side. I imagine this must happen sometimes with large cleavers, having so much steel to keep straight. It doesn't affect cutting performance at all, and I wouldn't have even noticed if I hadn't been holding a ruler against the sides to measure it for a saya. So only the collector in me is worried...


----------



## inzite

loganrah said:


> Yep, extra thin again. Seems to be pretty consistent with the last one. The profile might be a little flatter, or at least the flat spot is in a more natural position, which is nice.
> 
> The right hand side (when holding the blade to cut) does seem to be slightly concave (about 1mm inwards at the middle). It looks like the blade is very slightly bent towards that side. I imagine this must happen sometimes with large cleavers, having so much steel to keep straight. It doesn't affect cutting performance at all, and I wouldn't have even noticed if I hadn't been holding a ruler against the sides to measure it for a saya. So only the collector in me is worried...



i heard with full size forged cleavers that happens, have heard the same with those dammy saiji cleavers.


----------



## crunchy

Farberware said:


> I asked my buddy at Wal-Mart to make me a work horse under $300, my home boy Wally World came threw and made me this 195mm x 44mm AEB-L Gyuto with K-tip.



Is this a joke


----------



## Hazenberg

Really well done Mark! Impressive.



milkbaby said:


> Nakiri-fani-fo-firi...
> 195 mm high carbon 15N20


----------



## mauichef

Konosuke Fujiyama Honyaki W3 Fuguhiki by Kenichi Shiraki. Ebony and water buffalo handle and saya by Carter Hopkins.


----------



## Farberware

mauichef said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama Honyaki W3 Fuguhiki by Kenichi Shiraki. Ebony and water buffalo handle and saya by Carter Hopkins.



I bet this one cost you an arm or a leg...Maybe both. Pretty knife, I just find sharpening a Yanagiba un-enjoyable.


----------



## milkbaby

Farberware said:


> I asked my buddy at Wal-Mart to make me a work horse under $300, my home boy Wally World came threw and made me this 195mm x 44mm AEB-L Gyuto with K-tip.



I prefer more height even on a shorty gyuto like 195 mm, but that looks nice. What's the handle made out of?


----------



## milkbaby

Hazenberg said:


> Really well done Mark! Impressive.



Thanks dude! :biggrin: I "bought" this one because of the overall warp and my first bacon edge out of quench (first time too thin pre-HT). But in the end it came out almost too nice to keep. I want to try a grind with more defined and squared off shoulders as an experiment next.


----------



## milkbaby

mauichef said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama Honyaki W3 Fuguhiki by Kenichi Shiraki. Ebony and water buffalo handle and saya by Carter Hopkins.



Really dig the hamon, very handsome knife! What's the difference between fuguhiki and yanagiba tho?


----------



## mauichef

Fuguhiki is much thinner and lighter than a yanagiba. Originally made for slicing Fugu Fish (blowfish) into see-through pieces. Similar shape but more flexible. Sushi chefs interchange sometimes depending on personal style or preferences as well as type of fish and cutting technique they are using. But the yanagiba is the first choice for regular sashimi/sushi tasks due to its stiffer blade and greater weight which reduces the need to apply pressure to make the cut.


----------



## Farberware

milkbaby said:


> I prefer more height even on a shorty gyuto like 195 mm, but that looks nice. What's the handle made out of?



It like a line knife, the handle make from micarta. I use it mainly cutting sushi.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Haven't been online in awhile


Mizu-Honyaki Petty 150mm Aogami II
Mizu-Honyaki Gyuto 240mm Aogami II
Mizu-Honyaki Kensaki Sujihiki 270mm Aogami II
Mizu-Honyaki Kensaki Yanagi 330mm Aogami II
Ni-Mai Kintaro-Ame Sakimaru Takobiki 300mm Aogami II
Ni-Mai Kasumi Yanagi 240mm Shirogami II 




Knives are by Watanabe Blade
The mirror polish and etch on the top three by JKI https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com (also some tweaks to improve for left hand use)
Ebony nickle-silver buffalo horn handles by Knives and Stones http://www.knivesandstones.com
(the bottom yanagi has a keyaki handle). The K&S handles are pretty nice and easy to install yourself, I recommend if you want/need a great semi-custom handle quickly (2 days from Oz to Canada)!

Some of these knives go back as far as 2015 but have been in limbo for some time for various reasons

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bbn1BPugcfd/


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Misono 360mm bread knife [emoji506][emoji380]


This knife was converted from western handle to Japanese Wa style by me, and has a cocobolo wood and marble buffalo horn ferrule handle by Anton (icanhaschzbrgr).
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bbk-aB3A-Oi/


----------



## valgard

Damn Tanner, that Watanabe set is amazing.


----------



## StonedEdge

Farberware said:


> I just find sharpening a Yanagiba un-enjoyable.



Why is it so unenjoyable for you? It's the easiest type of knife to sharpen plus polishing single bevels is great fun IMO


----------



## milkbaby

aboynamedsuita said:


> Haven't been online in awhile



Not usually a fan of knife sets but this set is nice.


----------



## Farberware

aboynamedsuita said:


> Misono 360mm bread knife [emoji506][emoji380]
> View attachment 37604
> 
> This knife was converted from western handle to Japanese Wa style by me, and has a cocobolo wood and marble buffalo horn ferrule handle by Anton (icanhaschzbrgr).
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bbk-aB3A-Oi/



Teach me how to install wa handle, I want to convert all my Farberware knives.


----------



## geoff_nocon

Watanabe KU kintaro ame gyuto


----------



## brooksie967

geoff_nocon said:


> Watanabe KU kintaro ame gyuto



Oh I like this. How tall is it?


----------



## valgard

Ive come close to ordering a KU Kintaro ame gyuto in the past. I think its a sick combination.


----------



## geoff_nocon

brooksie967 said:


> Oh I like this. How tall is it?



54mm at the heel.


----------



## geoff_nocon

valgard said:


> Ive come close to ordering a KU Kintaro ame gyuto in the past. I think its a sick combination.



Perfect to play with JNats.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

geoff_nocon said:


> Watanabe KU kintaro ame gyuto



Is that the standard KU version?


----------



## geoff_nocon

Chicagohawkie said:


> Is that the standard KU version?


Nope had to order it


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Thinking about trying one, sites kinda confusing. I see there is a KU version and a Kasumi version.


----------



## valgard

Chicagohawkie said:


> Thinking about trying one, sites kinda confusing. I see there is a KU version and a Kasumi version.



Just email Shinichi whith what you want. [emoji41]


----------



## valgard

geoff_nocon said:


> Perfect to play with JNats.



I figure [emoji6]


----------



## Farberware

Found this AEB-L Farbarware at my local Wal-Mart during Black Friday, a little bit heavy than what I'm use to but feel very sturdy and robust.


----------



## valgard

Damnit, why can't my Walmart have those deals! Only ugly TVs for sale on BlackFriday on mine xD.


----------



## labor of love

Walmart sucks. Shop at target.


----------



## panda

retail sucks, shop amazon


----------



## StonedEdge

valgard said:


> Damnit, why can't my Walmart have those deals! Only ugly TVs for sale on BlackFriday on mine xD.


My Walmart only carries blocks of tamahagane and Niolox. Time to find a new big box store.


----------



## Farberware

Also this thing just arrived, the dullest knife ever came out of an open box, I'll have a better chance to cut a piece of paper with another piece of paper than cutting with this Nakiri. The picture was taken after I put my own edge on it, it was so dull that I have to break out my 320 grit just to get it going.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Hey Faberware - Were those both bought from the Walmart on Bandera Rd (near West Commerce Str) or a different one in San Antonio? ;-)

How do you like the Nakiri after the fresh edge? Same issue with the line knife (i.e. dull)? I picked up a Straub utility from the same place with that issue ... all good after a little time / attention but still shouldn't have been "that dull" regardless ...


----------



## Farberware

MontezumaBoy said:


> Hey Faberware - Were those both bought from the Walmart on Bandera Rd (near West Commerce Str) or a different one in San Antonio? ;-)
> 
> How do you like the Nakiri after the fresh edge? Same issue with the line knife (i.e. dull)? I picked up a Straub utility from the same place with that issue ... all good after a little time / attention but still shouldn't have been "that dull" regardless ...



My sujihiki have a messed up edge at the tip too bought it from the same place (Wal-MartButcher.com), I bet some jackass took it out for a test drive.
The nakiri feel heavy like a cleaver I will use it for carrot or squash I guess, I have a custom one on the way with a thinner edge. Good thing that most of us know how to sharpen knives, I can't imagine a typical home cook buy knives from this place that came with this kind of crappy edge. I'm still in shock that they actually shipped these craps to me in this condition.


----------



## panda

i thought it was a spatula


----------



## Farberware

panda said:


> i thought it was a spatula



It was, until I put an edge on it, now can flip your egg and cut it for you without the need of switching tool.


----------



## RonB

Farberware said:


> It was, until I put an edge on it, now can flip your egg and cut it for you without the need of switching tool.



If you need a sharp knife to cut your eggs, you're doing it wrong...:razz:


----------



## milkbaby

Farberware said:


> Good thing that most of us know how to sharpen knives, I can't imagine a typical home cook buy knives from this place that came with this kind of crappy edge. I'm still in shock that they actually shipped these craps to me in this condition.



I like the distinctive look of the grind line on those Ealys. His damascus patterns have been really cool recently. Agree with panda that the nakiri shape is a bit too spatula shaped for my personal tastes tho. Do you think the edges got jacked up while at Wal-Mart? Was there any corrosion or damage from humidity or something?


----------



## luther

Robin Dalman - 265x60mm mizu-honyaki W2/15n20 feather damascus (forged by Randy Haas)




:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

milkbaby said:


> I like the distinctive look of the grind line on those Ealys. His damascus patterns have been really cool recently. Agree with panda that the nakiri shape is a bit too spatula shaped for my personal tastes tho. Do you think the edges got jacked up while at Wal-Mart? Was there any corrosion or damage from humidity or something?



I've purchased five knives from them and all five had edges that were more than acceptable. Perhaps Farberware's experience was an exception?


----------



## Jacob_x

luther said:


> Robin Dalman - 265x60mm mizu-honyaki W2/15n20 feather damascus (forged by Randy Haas)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :doublethumbsup:



A really beautiful knife. I hope you don't mind me asking, but have been wondering after seeing it on the assorted media - what does the differential hardening do for pattern welded steel like this? Is the edge taken really far, say 65hrc+? Maybe I'll ping Robin an email too...


----------



## RDalman

Thanks Jacob. Yes but tempered back to 62-63. Steel was ordered in w2 for the purpose. Lost the other billet :O


----------



## dwalker

luther said:


> Robin Dalman - 265x60mm mizu-honyaki W2/15n20 feather damascus (forged by Randy Haas)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :doublethumbsup:


Damn


----------



## zetieum

Takeda knife, that @Matus thinned and refinished. He also shaped a very nice a handle that fits perfectly the knife. It was also the opportunity to meet him and to exchange a lot. Great experience and extremely good work!


----------



## valgard

Matus did a great job there! Congrats Zietum


----------



## valgard




----------



## dwalker




----------



## turbochef422

Billipp in the middle is a few months old , Ealy San mai and Laseur Damascus 230 chef knife


----------



## brooksie967

valgard said:


> View attachment 37670
> 
> View attachment 37669
> 
> View attachment 37671



OH BOY!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

valgard said:


> View attachment 37670


Love the looks! How it cuts compared to your other knives?


----------



## labor of love

Farberware said:


> Stop wasting money on these expensive knives, Farbarware is reliable and cost fraction of the price, all steels are the same, don't listen to these marketing people.



Lay off that Walmart brand liquor. Especially when youre on the forums. Its gonna hurt in the morning.


----------



## FoRdLaz

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 37673
> 
> 
> Billipp in the middle is a few months old , Ealy San mai and Laseur Damascus 230 chef knife



Those are all too beautiful! Wow!


----------



## StephenYu

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 37673
> 
> 
> Billipp in the middle is a few months old , Ealy San mai and Laseur Damascus 230 chef knife



How does that Laseur perform?


----------



## dwalker




----------



## XooMG

dwalker said:


>


Looks nice. I ordered an Akebono but didn't get the cool custom handle.


----------



## dwalker

This one was the sale special.


----------



## valgard

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Love the looks! How it cuts compared to your other knives?



Still in the US, this picture is from the maker, I was just too excited [emoji23].


----------



## Nomsdotcom

luther said:


> Robin Dalman - 265x60mm mizu-honyaki W2/15n20 feather damascus (forged by Randy Haas)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :doublethumbsup:


All the thumbs all the way up! I love collaboration knives for this very reason. So cool to have two makers aesthetics in one piece of steel


----------



## milkbaby

valgard said:


>



Awesome. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby

dwalker said:


> This one was the sale special.



Great looking knife at a great deal... :doublethumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby

turbochef422 said:


> Billipp in the middle is a few months old , Ealy San mai and Laseur Damascus 230 chef knife



DAMN


----------



## Eitan78

latest addition
shig Ajikiri 105mm


----------



## inhuman

Sukenari w1 honyaki santoku
Schroeder purple maple burl with african blackwood ferrule


----------



## Valkyrae

luther said:


> Robin Dalman - 265x60mm mizu-honyaki W2/15n20 feather damascus (forged by Randy Haas)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :doublethumbsup:



The profile on that Dalman is incredible.. I never would have thought 60mm in height could look so "right"


----------



## XooMG

Thanks to James at Knives and Stones.

Akebono 21cm:


----------



## Anton

XooMG said:


> Thanks to James at Knives and Stones.
> 
> Akebono 21cm:



what's up with the background? Imposed? 

How is it anyway?


----------



## XooMG

Anton said:


> what's up with the background? Imposed?
> 
> How is it anyway?


The background is a big fake stone. I switch up lighting position a bit so it is sometimes inconsistent.

I haven't tried the knife yet. Seems nice. I'm no expert on cutting so I'm not sure I'll have meaningful feedback on that anyway.


----------



## valgard

Really like the profile on these knives, and yours has a sweet saya and handle


----------



## hawkoath

luther said:


> Robin Dalman - 265x60mm mizu-honyaki W2/15n20 feather damascus (forged by Randy Haas)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :doublethumbsup:



Wow. That is the most gorgeous knife ever....


----------



## TurboScooter

XooMG said:


> Thanks to James at Knives and Stones.
> 
> Akebono 21cm:
> https://i.imgur.com/d60Uv4o.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/l9beo57.jpg



DAMN. :bigeek: That looks amazing.


----------



## StonedEdge

That saya tho! Damn!


----------



## HRC_64

Nice looking blade...



XooMG said:


>


----------



## vobler

Steel blade - wild Damascus, 550 layers. The length of the knife is 298 mm, the length of the blade is -165 mm, the width is -35 mm, the thickness is 2.8 mm in the butt. Hardness HRC-59 units. The descents are straight, reduced to 0.2. The handle is Ironwood. Honed. Gyulband is bronze. Do not ho. Sheath leather


----------



## brooksie967

Preview


----------



## ewebb10

That doesnt happen to have an antler handle does it?


----------



## valgard

Dear lord :bigeek:


brooksie967 said:


> Preview


----------



## Anton

Its gonna be an ugly Xmas 





Gesshin ittetsu honyaki in white 2
From the fine people @japaneseknifeimports


----------



## valgard

HOLY F*** this is madness


----------



## khashy

Anton said:


> Its gonna be an ugly Xmas
> 
> View attachment 37780



This looks nice. What is it?


----------



## Anton

goes by Gesshin ittetsu honyaki - in white 2


----------



## K813zra

That was fast. Now I know what it is, lol. Nice knife.

Edit: Still curious about the what appeared to be Yo honyaki posted before it.


----------



## brooksie967

ewebb10 said:


> That doesnt happen to have an antler handle does it?



it does but it's not the 300!


----------



## brooksie967

Anton said:


> Its gonna be an ugly Xmas
> 
> View attachment 37780



oh boy!


----------



## khashy

Congrats dude, that knife was a steal.



Anton said:


> goes by Gesshin ittetsu honyaki - in white 2


----------



## brooksie967




----------



## Chicagohawkie

Gesshin ittetsu honyaki in white 2
From the fine people @japaneseknifeimports

Agh! Looks Familiar! 240? 270? Is it water quench or oil!


----------



## ewebb10

I didnt realize there were more out there. Come on man let us live vicariously through you and post some more pics!


----------



## inzite

brooksie967 said:


>



im afraid that is a lengendary ashi!


----------



## niwaki-boy

brooksie967 said:


>



You got it!! Wicked blade J.. happy to help anytime you grow tired of it, just pm me :whistling:


----------



## JBroida

Chicagohawkie said:


> Gesshin ittetsu honyaki in white 2
> From the fine people @japaneseknifeimports
> 
> Agh! Looks Familiar! 240? 270? Is it water quench or oil!



for the one from me? water quenched in this case


----------



## Chicagohawkie

ewebb10 said:


> I didnt realize there were more out there. Come on man let us live vicariously through you and post some more pics!



Im sure you will see a BST soon.


----------



## Anton

Some walrus and some Mert


----------



## Chicagohawkie

JBroida said:


> for the one from me? water quenched in this case



Coo. I have a polished 270 Ittetsu honyaki. Looks a little different though.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Anton said:


> Some walrus and some Mert
> 
> View attachment 37786



Now your just just showing off!:O


----------



## JBroida

the sharpener happens to be someone i'm really close with, so we often talk about adjustments to the line. If i see something from him I dont love, i tell him about it and we make changes. I feel like thigs are constantly getting better with the whole series.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipP_tv0kFvOJGcj-UNrhVhzK6RVpeehbqqKKzCoA
Heres mine, love it minus the handle.


----------



## Anton

Chicagohawkie said:


> https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipP_tv0kFvOJGcj-UNrhVhzK6RVpeehbqqKKzCoA
> Heres mine, love it minus the handle.



no clickey.....


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Anton said:


> no clickey.....



Awesome, rehandle coming soon!


----------



## labor of love

Chicagohawkie said:


> https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipP_tv0kFvOJGcj-UNrhVhzK6RVpeehbqqKKzCoA
> Heres mine, love it minus the handle.



Ill take that handle.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

labor of love said:


> Ill take that handle.



Wow! You and someone else want this big ole thing! Let ya know when its coming off!


----------



## labor of love

I really like ittetsu handles.


----------



## XooMG

Speaking of handles...not to everyone's taste but some may like it:











By Jelle Hazenberg


----------



## bryan03

crazy week for you ...


----------



## pd7077




----------



## nutmeg




----------



## tgfencer

Anton said:


> Some walrus and some Mert
> 
> View attachment 37786



Hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## Dave Martell

XooMG said:


> Speaking of handles...not to everyone's taste but some may like it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Jelle Hazenberg




There's some really crazy skilled work in this handle, the maker is obviously very talented.


----------



## Marek07

XooMG said:


> Speaking of handles...not to everyone's taste but some may like it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Jelle Hazenberg


Some crazy work on that handle. I would just love to hold it. How does it feel to you?


----------



## jdjones

Custom yanagiba from Bloodroot Blades. First two pics are their's; third is mine after unboxing.


----------



## Salty dog

Merry Christmas to me. 
It's been years since I bought a knife. 
First knife I've ever purchased for home use.
From Mario, 4.5 inch petty, Devin Thomas high carbon ladder damascus, mango and blackwood handle.


----------



## fatboylim

Salty dog said:


> Merry Christmas to me.
> It's been years since I bought a knife.
> First knife I've ever purchased for home use.
> From Mario, 4.5 inch petty, Devin Thomas high carbon ladder damascus, mango and blackwood handle.


Awesome size and knife. Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## XooMG

Marek07 said:


> Some crazy work on that handle. I would just love to hold it. How does it feel to you?


It's nice and pretty comfortable, but I'm not totally in love with it. It doesn't effortlessly melt into my hand, nor does it simply vanish. Nothing to actually complain about; I'm just more of a fan of simple handle shapes.


----------



## khashy

Congrats Salty! Love Mario's work and this petty is certainly no exception.

I'm hoping that we get to see a video of it in action if you get around to it!




Salty dog said:


> Merry Christmas to me.
> It's been years since I bought a knife.
> First knife I've ever purchased for home use.
> From Mario, 4.5 inch petty, Devin Thomas high carbon ladder damascus, mango and blackwood handle.


----------



## Salty dog

I'm retired from video making. Just not as much fun when you're sober.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Got a couple new Takamura knives they're on the right with the rest of the Takamura family 
HSPS Pro x3 
Uchigumo rehandled by Dave Martell x3 
R2 Migaki (red handle) 
VG10 Nashiji (black handle, almost more like a tsuchime finish)
Chromax Tsuchime (brown handle, I "think" I remember readng that chromax is stainless clad A2 steel, but feel free to correct me) 
The latter two are lesser known (very similar style/construction to the red handle series but with different blades); the red handle series is regarded as an amazing value laser, the HSPS Pro as a slightly more robust and refined version of the former, and the coveted Uchigumo as the holy grail of Takamura knives I also like the wa handled Hana, but since I had Uchigumo, sort of created a fusion of the two


----------



## valgard

Tanner, I think maybe you like Takamura knives :groucho:


----------



## brooksie967

My baby has landed!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

brooksie967 said:


> My baby has landed!



Looks like Xmas came early for someone


----------



## valgard

Damn son!


----------



## inhuman

Sukenari w#1 honyaki 270mm gyuto
Delosso handle , Black m3 titanium ferrule, african blackwood, silver nickel spacer
263mm edge
53+mm on heel


----------



## cheflivengood

Kayne custom by Greg Cimms. 270x60 gyuto W2 honyaki.


----------



## Valkyrae

brooksie967 said:


> My baby has landed!



Wow... What an insane set of knives!


----------



## Wdestate

cheflivengood said:


> Kayne custom by Greg Cimms. 270x60 gyuto W2 honyaki.
> View attachment 37884
> View attachment 37883
> View attachment 37882
> View attachment 37880
> View attachment 37879
> View attachment 37881



gorgeous knife, love the end cap. would love to know how it performs, let me know :doublethumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby

XooMG said:


> Speaking of handles...not to everyone's taste but some may like it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Jelle Hazenberg



Awesome looking knife. Jelle keeps evolving, it's a lot of fun to see what he's making.


----------



## milkbaby

brooksie967 said:


>



Now that's just showing off.  Nice...


----------



## milkbaby

cheflivengood said:


> Kayne custom by Greg Cimms. 270x60 gyuto W2 honyaki.



His work is really eye appealing. Used to seeing more of his san mai and damascus stuff, but this honyaki is super classy. Defintely would love to hear how it performs as well!


----------



## tripleq

Been doing a big shuffle of the Watanabe part of the collection for the past 3 months. I'm still waiting on a couple so I'll post them when they arrive. This batch excludes customs which I'll post separately. Some show some use or sharpening as they've been arriving since late September. 

From left to right: Gyuto 270 / Gyuto 225 / Kaibou 210 / Nakiri 180 / Small slicer - 180.






From left to right: Ai deba 210 / Hon Deba 165 / Kintaro-Ame petty 150 / Ajikiri 120 (Ryoba) / Ajikiri 105 (Kataba)


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice collection of Watanabes you got there Norm!


----------



## tripleq

Dave Martell said:


> Nice collection of Watanabes you got there Norm!



Thanks Dave. I'll post the rest of them when I have a chance. Some of them might need new handles you know (cough).


----------



## panda

trip - i'll take the d-shape stock ones off your hands if you get new ones!


----------



## tripleq

panda said:


> trip - i'll take the d-shape stock ones off your hands if you get new ones!



Love to accommodate you there brother but when Dave does my handles he always gets first dibs on spares. Hope you arent looking to replace the handle on that 255 .


----------



## labor of love

tripleq said:


> Love to accommodate you there brother but when Dave does my handles he always gets first dibs on spares. Hope you arent looking to replace the handle on that 255 .



That particular keyaki handle was certainly outstanding.


----------



## panda

nope i have zero intention of doing anything to the 255, it's a masterpiece! i like to have a spare stock handle in case i get something in the future that has an aftermarket one and i want to revert to an oem


----------



## brianh

New to me 240mm gengetsu semi stainless. This thing is sick!


----------



## labor of love

brianh said:


> New to me 240mm gengetsu semi stainless. This thing is sick!
> 
> View attachment 37915
> 
> View attachment 37916



Nice!


----------



## Valkyrae

brianh said:


> New to me 240mm gengetsu semi stainless. This thing is sick!
> 
> View attachment 37915
> 
> View attachment 37916



I really love how those Gengetsu look.


----------



## StonedEdge

How does one post pictures directly from their mobile phone on here?
I get a "may not have permission to do this action" or similar message when I try to upload images from my phone.


----------



## valgard

StonedEdge said:


> How does one post pictures directly from their mobile phone on here?
> I get a "may not have permission to do this action" or similar message when I try to upload images from my phone.



you have to pay the supporting fees...


----------



## valgard

but honestly uploading directly from the phone is crap. The quality is the worst.


----------



## StonedEdge

True! I have to go through a photo hosting site and insert the image link correct?


----------



## valgard

StonedEdge said:


> True! I have to go through a photo hosting site and insert the image link correct?



Yes, I use Pinterest and many use imgur or whatever it's named. You need the link to the photo, the one that should end in .jpg


----------



## valgard

I typically select open image in a new tab, then copy that link and use it.


----------



## StonedEdge

valgard said:


> I typically select open image in a new tab, then copy that link and use it.


You're the man!


----------



## bonestter

Blenheim Forge 
220mm Gyuto copper ferrule, walnut handle, blue paper, folded mild


----------



## danemonji

On a swiss vendor site there is for sale the most beautiful yanagiba made by tsukasa hinoura. It is 270mm with a cloud storm pattern ...so sad i can.t afford it.


----------



## tienowen

Masamoto MV Gyuto 300mm. 





Round up for the family pictures current in use right now
1. JCK 300mm Sakimaru Takohiki
2. Jikko 300mm Kiritsuke Yanagi.
3. Masamoto 300mm Gyutou.
4. Suisin 270mm Gyutou.
5. Kohetsu 270mm Sujihiki.
6. JCK 195mm Honyaki Deba.
7. Sakai Takayuki 180mm Kama Usuba.
8. Miyabi 130mm petty.
9. Moribashi 150mm.


----------



## tripleq

Nice addition!


----------



## tienowen

tripleq said:


> Nice addition!



lol. Thank you. I still waiting for my honyaki Nenohi come next month too.


----------



## milkbaby

bonestter said:


> Blenheim Forge
> 220mm Gyuto copper ferrule, walnut handle, blue paper, folded mild



Blenheim Forge really hits the aesthetics for me, very beautiful looking knives... please do give us your impressions on the performance if you're willing!


----------



## milkbaby

tienowen said:


>



That 300 mm totally deserves to be called a "cow sword"!


----------



## AlexBarham

https://alexjbarham.tumblr.com/post/168635489973/gesshin-kagekiyo-240mm-blue-1

Gesshin kagekiyo 240mm blue #1 [emoji91]


----------



## FoRdLaz

StonedEdge said:


> How does one post pictures directly from their mobile phone on here?
> I get a "may not have permission to do this action" or similar message when I try to upload images from my phone.



Short answer is you cant use the app if thats what youre trying to do. You still need to use a 3rd party image hosting service like Imgur or something like that


----------



## bonestter

milkbaby said:


> Blenheim Forge really hits the aesthetics for me, very beautiful looking knives... please do give us your impressions on the performance if you're willing!



Hi Milkbaby, thanks for your comment. Agreed on the aesthetics. So many Japanese Gyuto's seem so 'unfinished' which for me is something I just get past and lets them down. An example being the Kurosaki AS which I own. Great cutter, but aesthetics are just off for me. 

I have commented on the Blenheim Forge here http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/35219-Blenheim-Forge?p=524605#post524605


----------



## bonestter




----------



## Badgertooth

milkbaby said:


> That 300 mm totally deserves to be called a "cow sword"!



Hear hear! Looks cool as hell


----------



## rogue108

It's been a while since I have gotten anything new but I picked up two gyutos.

Comet Knives
225 Gyuto in 52100 (top)
210 Gyuto in AEB-L (bottom)


----------



## FoRdLaz

Love those Comets!! Want to pick up a gyuto myself but Im always too slow on the draw


----------



## ashy2classy

rogue108 said:


> It's been a while since I have gotten anything new but I picked up two gyutos.
> 
> Comet Knives
> 225 Gyuto in 52100 (top)
> 210 Gyuto in AEB-L (bottom)


Yeah!!!!


----------



## tripleq

rogue108 said:


> It's been a while since I have gotten anything new but I picked up two gyutos.
> 
> Comet Knives
> 225 Gyuto in 52100 (top)
> 210 Gyuto in AEB-L (bottom)



Very nice. Any details on the handle materials?


----------



## Badgertooth

Comet Knives.. Remember the name.


----------



## rogue108

tripleq said:


> Very nice. Any details on the handle materials?



The handle on the 225 is York Gum Burl from Outback Timbers

The handle on the 210 is Kingwood from Dream Burls and has Box Elder ferrule


----------



## tripleq

Thanks!


----------



## ashy2classy

Badgertooth said:


> Comet Knives.. Remember the name.



Fo' sho'! All you lucky bastards who found Trey before the rest of us or have been able to grab one of his knives from Carbon are enjoying these crazy awesome blades while we all just drool. SO need to get on his 2018 list.


----------



## labor of love

I would like to hear why comet knives are so hot right now. Why do you guys like them?


----------



## Wdestate

labor of love said:


> I would like to hear why comet knives are so hot right now. Why do you guys like them?



Because kato and shigs are boring now


----------



## panda

flavor of the month


----------



## rogue108

labor of love said:


> I would like to hear why comet knives are so hot right now. Why do you guys like them?



I'm not 100% sure. I got to talking with him about knives a while ago and decided to place an order.
He's chef turned knife maker, so he spends a lot of time working on getting a good performing grind.
He also seem to sweat the details such as flattening the bevels by hand to make sure they are even and ready for thinning/sharpening. 
High level of fit and finish. 

The short answer is the details.

That's my $0.02


----------



## cain47

Had the knife for a couple of months now, but the custom handle is new and I'm extremely happy with it. Made by terrafernhandles (IG). 

View attachment 37970



View attachment 37971


----------



## milkbaby

rogue108 said:


> Comet Knives
> 225 Gyuto in 52100 (top)
> 210 Gyuto in AEB-L (bottom)



These look super nice. I've been following Trey on Instagram for a while now and enjoyed seeing his progress. I don't believe he's "flavor of the month". I believe that he cooked professionally and switched to stay at home dad making knives. So he can use his knowledge of what he feels is performance in the kitchen and apply that to the knives he's making. Obviously, everybody has their own prejudices and all, but the best knifemakers also experiment and go beyond their comfort zone, which is something that I feel he tries as well.


----------



## MastrAndre

Got something from Bryan (Raquin) today:


----------



## cheflivengood

haha that all came at once?


----------



## MastrAndre

cheflivengood said:


> haha that all came at once?



Of course


----------



## Anton

MastrAndre said:


> Of course



you have issues


----------



## MastrAndre

Anton said:


> you have issues



Nah...I have knives












For example 4 Comets [emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94]


----------



## tgfencer

MastrAndre said:


> Got something from Bryan (Raquin) today:



Very nice! That Nakiri looks awesome. Love to know how it cuts!


----------



## milkbaby

MastrAndre said:


> Got something from Bryan (Raquin) today:



Dang...


----------



## ashy2classy

MastrAndre said:


> Got something from Bryan (Raquin) today:


Jesus dude, you getting all the good sh*t! Enjoy!


----------



## StonedEdge

Anton said:


> you have issues


Those are some gorgeous issues


----------



## Marek07

StonedEdge said:


> Those are some gorgeous issues


lus1:


----------



## FoRdLaz

Andre we are not worthy of your presence [emoji1334]:bow:


----------



## valgard

rogue108 said:


> It's been a while since I have gotten anything new but I picked up two gyutos.
> 
> Comet Knives
> 225 Gyuto in 52100 (top)
> 210 Gyuto in AEB-L (bottom)



both amazing but that top one is incredible, I remember that knife and the handle is special.


----------



## valgard

Badgertooth said:


> Comet Knives.. Remember the name.



this


----------



## megapuff5

I just got the 210mm Glestain Gyutou from Korin during the 15% off sale. Just for fun and for guests to use.


----------



## labor of love

megapuff5 said:


> I just got the 210mm Glestain Gyutou from Korin during the 15% off sale. Just for fun and for guests to use.



I really enjoyed those knives.


----------



## Wdestate

labor of love said:


> I really enjoyed those knives.


Me too, was the first 270mm gyuto and Japanese knife I bought. I ended up trying to dent in the sides of a pickle lid to open it like my old henckels and the blade just snapped right in front of the bolster... Lessons learned, was a very sad day for a younger me.


----------



## Eitan78

a new toy for work, killer value for money right there!
Takamura 210mm Gyuto


----------



## JaVa

Eitan78 said:


> View attachment 38018
> a new toy for work, killer value for money right there!
> Takamura 210mm Gyuto



Those are some of the true-est words spoken!


----------



## StonedEdge

Eitan how thin are those things


----------



## zeus241129

JaVa said:


> Those are some of the true-est words spoken!



May u give me info links n price about that knife ??
Looks very interesting.
Thanks


----------



## MastrAndre




----------



## brooksie967

MastrAndre said:


> View attachment 38039



I'm so jealous


----------



## MastrAndre

brooksie967 said:


> I'm so jealous



You know Im jealous of your stones, mate :-/


----------



## cheflivengood

get a room :rofl2:


----------



## zeus241129

What kind of knife at the very end right ??
Where can I look at it ??
The shape very interesting..

Thanks guys


----------



## zeus241129

MastrAndre said:


> Got something from Bryan (Raquin) today:



That's superb &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
Must be amazing knives


----------



## K813zra

My new HD2.  Wonderful Christmas gift! I used it this morning to prep some carrots, celery and potatoes and I am quite happy with it. The studio Khii handle is great too!


----------



## robenco15

Got this yesterday. It is incredible. Gorgeous and going to be an amazing performer. 

210mm White #2 Gesshin Kagekiyo


----------



## F-Flash

Wheres that new batch of xerxes?


----------



## Nomsdotcom

robenco15 said:


> Got this yesterday. It is incredible. Gorgeous and going to be an amazing performer.
> 
> 210mm White #2 Gesshin Kagekiyo


Oooh, very nice


----------



## Matus

A bit different one this time


----------



## Gnickrapon

F-Flash said:


> Wheres that new batch of xerxes?



In transit for me.


----------



## Krassi

First ones hit german customers on Christmas. But should come soon. Claudia send them all on Monday last week.


----------



## Lukas

The new Primus with a couple of buddies...


----------



## jdjones

K813zra said:


> My new HD2.  Wonderful Christmas gift! I used it this morning to prep some carrots, celery and potatoes and I am quite happy with it. The studio Khii handle is great too!



Very nice. Ive been debating between the HD2 and a Takamura HANA.


----------



## schold

Miyabi 5000FC-D gyuto.


----------



## MastrAndre




----------



## megapuff5

MastrAndre said:


>


Wow! Nice knives


----------



## cain47

MastrAndre said:


>



This knife is beyond gorgeous. Absolutely jaw dropping, hope one day I'll be able to afford one if Will's knife.


----------



## gaijin

And my X-mas gift to myself, 210 mm kasumi gyuto från Watanabe:


----------



## zeus241129

MastrAndre said:


>



What a beautiful knife you have. What is the shape like that called ?? It's amazing.


----------



## zeus241129

gaijin said:


> And my X-mas gift to myself, 210 mm kasumi gyuto från Watanabe:
> 
> View attachment 38090



Knives from Shinichi San always lovely to use aren't they Gaijin San &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## zeus241129

jdjones said:


> Very nice. Ive been debating between the HD2 and a Takamura HANA.



I will go with Takamura Hana .. but HD2 is a really beautiful and enjoyably to cut. Maybe better to have both of them &#128522;&#128077;


----------



## zeus241129

MastrAndre said:


> View attachment 38039



Unreal collection over there master ... jealous mode : ON


----------



## gaijin

zeus241129 said:


> Knives from Shinichi San always lovely to use aren't they Gaijin San &#128077;&#128077;



I'm in Love. Best knife ever. Until next purchase... :biggrin:


----------



## megapuff5

Thats not a knife, its a sword!


----------



## kevpenbanc

jdjones said:


> Very nice. Ive been debating between the HD2 and a Takamura HANA.



I have a HD2 suji and a 210 Hana gyuto, personally I'd take the Hana any day of the week.


----------



## jdjones

zeus241129 said:


> I will go with Takamura Hana .. but HD2 is a really beautiful and enjoyably to cut. Maybe better to have both of them &#128522;&#128077;



Dont tempt me &#128514;


----------



## jdjones

kevpenbanc said:


> I have a HD2 suji and a 210 Hana gyuto, personally I'd take the Hana any day of the week.



Reasons? Ive never handled either; the closest cutlery shop to me that carries even one of these is 4 hours away, so I have to rely on this forum and other online reviews.


----------



## kevpenbanc

jdjones said:


> Reasons? Ive never handled either; the closest cutlery shop to me that carries even one of these is 4 hours away, so I have to rely on this forum and other online reviews.



Better cutter, better edge retention.
I tend to regard the Hana as probably the best all round knife I have.
The Tanaka R2 that I have is a slightly better cutter, but the Hana is an awesome knife.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Michael Rader 270mm 52100 integral Sujihiki 
Takeda AS Mioroshi and Honesuki

Got these in a trade for my watanabe kintaro-ame sakimaru takobiki may be catch & release since the plan was originally to sell but I love the feel of the Rader handle


----------



## Godslayer

aboynamedsuita said:


> View attachment 38167
> 
> Michael Rader 270mm 52100 integral Sujihiki
> Takeda AS Mioroshi and Honesuki
> 
> Got these in a trade for my watanabe kintaro-ame sakimaru takobiki may be catch & release since the plan was originally to sell but I love the feel of the Rader handle



looks like someone did good on that trade, two takedas and a Rader <3


----------



## valgard

that's a good trade for both parties, I like that stuff!


----------



## malexthekid

jdjones said:


> Reasons? Ive never handled either; the closest cutlery shop to me that carries even one of these is 4 hours away, so I have to rely on this forum and other online reviews.


Geez only 4 hours.... most of us dream of having shops that close where we could try those knives out. &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## jdjones

malexthekid said:


> Geez only 4 hours.... most of us dream of having shops that close where we could try those knives out. &#128512;&#128512;



I work pretty much seven days a week, so if I drive that distance, it wont be to try the knife out - itll be to purchase one.


----------



## K813zra

malexthekid said:


> Geez only 4 hours.... most of us dream of having shops that close where we could try those knives out. &#128512;&#128512;



Right? I'd love to vist JKI someday but that will be a price trip, lol. I mean, I guess I am still better off than some others as Korin is about 9 hours from here. But me driving to NYC isn't going to happen. My idea of a traffic jam is a hoard of Amish buggies commuting to church. I would have a heart attack!


----------



## Grunt173

K813zra said:


> Right? I'd love to vist JKI someday but that will be a price trip, lol. I mean, I guess I am still better off than some others as Korin is about 9 hours from here. But me driving to NYC isn't going to happen. My idea of a traffic jam is a hoard of Amish buggies commuting to church. I would have a heart attack!



Just a little bit off topic,lol,but,I used to drive semi trucks over the road and often times ended up in New York City with a big old 45 foot long trailer backing into a loading dock through 4 lanes of traffic.Oh Lord,never again.I won't even take a car there.I am used to our Amish buggies too and that's all the traffic I care for.Thanks a lot for the flash back but it doesn't help my PTSD any.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

my god... after tryin for close to an hour to upload on my laptop I finally went to the desktop, still having trouble with pictures so *crosses fingers*

This is the 2017 family of aquisitions. I've only been a member for roughly a year, and all of these have found their way to me in that span. Thanks to all the members that have sold to me, without you guys this picture would have a lot less friends in it :doublethumbsup:


























Sorry I went picture crazy!


----------



## alterwisser

K813zra said:


> Right? I'd love to vist JKI someday but that will be a price trip, lol. I mean, I guess I am still better off than some others as Korin is about 9 hours from here. But me driving to NYC isn't going to happen. My idea of a traffic jam is a hoard of Amish buggies commuting to church. I would have a heart attack!



Funny.... I LOVE driving in NYC. Bike, car..... doesnt matter. Makes me feel alive.


----------



## K813zra

alterwisser said:


> Funny.... I LOVE driving in NYC. Bike, car..... doesnt matter. Makes me feel alive.



Makes me think I am going to die! It isn't just NYC. I didn't do well in Madrid or London either. I am the drive down an old country road a 35 miles an hour kind of guy. That is one but not the only reason my wife says I was born 60 and aged from there...


----------



## alterwisser

K813zra said:


> Makes me think I am going to die! It isn't just NYC. I didn't do well in Madrid or London either. I am the drive down an old country road a 35 miles an hour kind of guy. That is one but not the only reason my wife says I was born 60 and aged from there...



LOL... good one!

I guess being raised driving a stick, In snow and on the Autobahn, then marrying a girl from Barcelona, practicing in Istanbul and now driving on narrow roads (and on the left) makes for good practice lol


----------



## MastrAndre




----------



## brooksie967

MastrAndre said:


> View attachment 38180



Those Raquins!!!!!!!!!!!! Sexy AF!


----------



## malexthekid

K813zra said:


> Right? I'd love to vist JKI someday but that will be a price trip, lol. I mean, I guess I am still better off than some others as Korin is about 9 hours from here. But me driving to NYC isn't going to happen. My idea of a traffic jam is a hoard of Amish buggies commuting to church. I would have a heart attack!


Its well worth the visit &#128512;. I blocked off a morning when I was in LA to do a sharpening class with Jon. Was def an experience. Walked away with a 270 ginga in white #2 as well. I defy any knife nerd to walk out of that store without purchasing... can't be done.


----------



## panda

nomsdotcom - i hope you are enjoying your masa and miso. thats a pretty nice looking suji, can you post more pics of it?


----------



## Nomsdotcom

panda said:


> nomsdotcom - i hope you are enjoying your masa and miso. thats a pretty nice looking suji, can you post more pics of it?


I am! the Misono especially. There's a special place in my heart for that kife. 

I work brunch today, but I'll take some pictures tomorrow. It's actually a Yanagiba despite initial appearances 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Kitchen Knife Forum mobile app


----------



## panda

It looks short, I'm guessing it's a line slicer 240? On a station I used that miso for everything lol. Here is a tip, use the masa for chiffonade herbs. It makes quick work of it. Seems silly to use heavy knife on delicate product but I swear it's the best option.


----------



## panda

I have a new knife on the way that I have only seen a handful of people say they use. Pretty excited to share my impression of it with you all.


----------



## TheCaptain

panda said:


> I have a new knife on the way that I have only seen a handful of people say they use. Pretty excited to share my impression of it with you all.


Ok...care to share more details in advance?


----------



## K813zra

TheCaptain said:


> Ok...care to share more details in advance?



+1 My curiosity is piqued as well.


----------



## panda

this: http://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/mutsumi-hinoura-shirogami-240mm-wa-gyuto.html


----------



## YG420

@panda nice! I think bernal has an annual sale on white 2 in feb


----------



## panda

it was an impulse buy. my combo of ks + wat is pretty incredible. i'm guessing the hinoura will fit in the middle to round out the team. at this point i've gotten over my dream of honyaki, it's really unnecessary.


----------



## tgfencer

I've used a couple of Mutsumi Hinoura's blades, always been very impressed. The stainless clad, aogami super 240 gyuto I have from him is easily a dark horse for the role of best outright cutter I've ever used. Thought of selling it for a while, but every time I picked it up and used it I would be blown away all over again. Effortless.


----------



## Meesterleester

tgfencer said:


> I've used a couple of Mutsumi Hinoura's blades, always been very impressed. The stainless clad, aogami super 240 gyuto I have from him is easily a dark horse for the role of best outright cutter I've ever used. Thought of selling it for a while, but every time I picked it up and used it I would be blown away all over again. Effortless.


 
I have a 210 and couldnt agree more. Ive had a 240 in AS on my list ever since I got my first one


----------



## bobbyb

tgfencer said:


> I've used a couple of Mutsumi Hinoura's blades, always been very impressed. The stainless clad, aogami super 240 gyuto I have from him is easily a dark horse for the role of best outright cutter I've ever used. Thought of selling it for a while, but every time I picked it up and used it I would be blown away all over again. Effortless.



Have a couple white 1 stainless clads from him, and was surprised by how well they cut. Food sticks to them a bit much for me, but it may have been a fluke with the kuro finish.


----------



## HRC_64

How is the profile of a Hinoura rate?


----------



## pd7077

A Kono I have is supposedly forged by Mutsumi Hinoura...by far the best tip out of all my knives.


----------



## tommybig

Rehandeled my new TF Maboroshi, also started with thinning/refinishing but not done yet.


----------



## inzite

tommybig said:


> Rehandeled my new TF Maboroshi, also started with thinning/refinishing but not done yet.



a beauty!


----------



## milkbaby

tommybig said:


> Rehandeled my new TF Maboroshi, also started with thinning/refinishing but not done yet.



Wow that is beautiful. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## brooksie967

inzite said:


> a beauty!



TFTFTFTFTFYTFTFTFTFTTFTFTTFTFTFTFTFTFYTFTFTFTFTTFTFTTFTFTFTFTFTFYTFTFTFTFTTFTFTTF


----------



## ashy2classy

tommybig said:


> Rehandeled my new TF Maboroshi, also started with thinning/refinishing but not done yet.



Nice! 

I have a 210 Maboroshi on order. Fujiwara should be starting it today. Can't wait to see how it compares to my nashiji versions.


----------



## inzite

brooksie967 said:


> TFTFTFTFTFYTFTFTFTFTTFTFTTFTFTFTFTFTFYTFTFTFTFTTFTFTTFTFTFTFTFTFYTFTFTFTFTTFTFTTF



minus $3 due to having the Ys!


----------



## megapuff5

tommybig said:


> Rehandeled my new TF Maboroshi, also started with thinning/refinishing but not done yet.


That looks really nice Tommy!


----------



## mauichef

Yahiko Shirogami 2 Hakata 180mm


----------



## TheCaptain

My first Martell. Dave willing it won't be my last. Detailed review to come this weekend &#128526;


----------



## TheCaptain

And another by a young and promising maker. Again a review to come this weekend.


----------



## panda

hinoura has arrived. its dimensions are quite nice. feels really good. however i think it needs some tweaking to suit my preferences. for example i dont like wide bevels, going to round the shoulders, and probably sharpen out the slight bit of belly it has toward the front. handle, f&f are excellent. this knife reminds me of shiro kamo AS, but way more refined and steel much more to my liking, cuts similar as well. i prefer highly asymmetric so i'll be adjusting the grind a bit. so my initial impression is i would call this a project with HUGE potential.









carrot 'sand' 





question for those of you with a lot of KU experience, is it normal for the KU line to be what seems to me like 5mm above the actual shoulders?


----------



## MastrAndre




----------



## mauichef

Murray Carter Stainless Fukugozai Funayuki


----------



## pd7077

My first honyaki: Togashi/Tosa 240 B#2 mizu-honyaki


----------



## Godslayer

pd7077 said:


> My first honyaki: Togashi/Tosa 240 B#2 mizu-honyaki



That'll do pig, that'll do :knife: I have a honyaki yanagiba and am waiting patiently on a honyaki gyuto


----------



## valgard

That one is pretty awesome! 



pd7077 said:


> My first honyaki: Togashi/Tosa 240 B#2 mizu-honyaki


----------



## valgard

Yokazu Ikeda/Kasahara 240mm (actually 228mm) Aogami #1 Kasumi gyuto. 53mm at the heel.


Choil shot before initial sharpening.



And quick testing after sharpening, the steel sharpens so nicely.
[video=youtube;D1mheMIo9C8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1mheMIo9C8[/video]


----------



## Godslayer

valgard said:


> Yokazu Ikeda/Kasahara 240mm (actually 228mm) Aogami #1 Kasumi gyuto. 53mm at the heel.
> View attachment 38220
> 
> Choil shot before initial sharpening.
> View attachment 38221
> 
> 
> And quick testing after sharpening, the steel sharpens so nicely.
> [video=youtube;D1mheMIo9C8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1mheMIo9C8[/video]



I have a super special honyaki coming from him... this makes the wait horrid  also I saw your insta post, looked crazy sharp


----------



## valgard

Godslayer said:


> I have a super special honyaki coming from him... this makes the wait horrid  also I saw your insta post, looked crazy sharp



Yeah, the steel takes a mean edge super easy. No trouble whatsoever duburring. I am hoping you get the honyaki soon! BTW, if you wanna hang and try some knives and stones drinking a couple beers (after this bloody cold passes) shoot me a PM.


----------



## K813zra

Godslayer said:


> That'll do pig, that'll do :knife: I have a honyaki yanagiba and am waiting patiently on a honyaki gyuto



Yeah, I think that is better than anything I could have ever said. It is a nice looking knife. Looking forward to photos of that honyaki gyuto though!


----------



## panda

that ikeda looks sweet, except for the short length, i'd love to try the 270.


----------



## daddy yo yo

valgard said:


> Yokazu Ikeda/Kasahara 240mm (actually 228mm) Aogami #1 Kasumi gyuto. 53mm at the heel.
> View attachment 38220
> 
> Choil shot before initial sharpening.
> View attachment 38221
> 
> 
> And quick testing after sharpening, the steel sharpens so nicely.
> [video=youtube;D1mheMIo9C8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1mheMIo9C8[/video]



Sweeeeeeeet! Where did you get this one from? Shoot me a PM, please...


----------



## Matus

TheCaptain - I am really looking forward to those two reviews!


----------



## milkbaby

pd7077 said:


> My first honyaki: Togashi/Tosa 240 B#2 mizu-honyaki



That's AWESOME. Nice pickup. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

New saya from Mokuzo for my Takeda NAS 270mm Gyuto with custom handle by Mikey. The handle is black & white ebony with ancient Ukrainian bog oak ferrule (carbon dated to over 2000 years old), fossilized mammoth tooth & argentium silver spacers, and a lapis lazuli (ultramarine) Honu inlay.
I recently got the takeda tenugui as well. I have another saya I'll have to post soon too!


----------



## Anton

aboynamedsuita said:


> New saya from Mokuzo for my Takeda NAS 270mm Gyuto with custom handle by Mikey. The handle is black & white ebony with ancient Ukrainian bog oak ferrule (carbon dated to over 2000 years old), fossilized mammoth tooth & argentium silver spacers, and a lapis lazuli (ultramarine) Honu inlay.
> I recently got the takeda tenugui as well. I have another saya I'll have to post soon too!



Now you are being a prick...Thats gorgeous !


----------



## Badgertooth

Anton said:


> Now you are being a prick...Thats gorgeous !



But hes our lovable Canuck prick. Effing gorgeous upgrade.


----------



## panda

When is someone gonna get an onyx handle with gold ferrule??


----------



## Anton

panda said:


> When is someone gonna get an onyx handle with gold ferrule??



Obviously youve been thinking about it...


----------



## panda

Nah, it would be useless but would look totally rad, perfect for a.collector.


----------



## CrisAnderson27

panda said:


> Nah, it would be useless but would look totally rad, perfect for a.collector.



Depends on the handle and blade geometry honestly. I bet enough forward balance could be had to make something quite useful form it lol.

Hmmmmm......


----------



## milkbaby

aboynamedsuita said:


> New saya from Mokuzo for my Takeda NAS 270mm Gyuto with custom handle by Mikey. The handle is black & white ebony with ancient Ukrainian bog oak ferrule (carbon dated to over 2000 years old), fossilized mammoth tooth & argentium silver spacers, and a lapis lazuli (ultramarine) Honu inlay.
> I recently got the takeda tenugui as well. I have another saya I'll have to post soon too!



Wow, that's awesome. I saw the multiple iterations on his Instagram, this final version is great. The total package is cool.


----------



## Teledyol

Mr.Magnus said:


> Would like to see everyone's latest knife buy to the knife collection and also why did you get it whats good about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for Gerber Balance Plus knives when I came across this amazing find. It's not Balance Plus. I'd like to know a lot more about this line.
> 
> irate1:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

milkbaby said:


> Wow, that's awesome. I saw the multiple iterations on his Instagram, this final version is great. The total package is cool.



Thanks, I have to post the other saya for the 360mm dragon gyuto too hopefully this week, I'm behind with my posts


----------



## Dave Martell

aboynamedsuita said:


> I have to post the other saya for the 360mm dragon gyuto




Before picture...


----------



## labor of love

Is that a custom profile? Looks much nicer than most.



aboynamedsuita said:


> New saya from Mokuzo for my Takeda NAS 270mm Gyuto with custom handle by Mikey. The handle is black & white ebony with ancient Ukrainian bog oak ferrule (carbon dated to over 2000 years old), fossilized mammoth tooth & argentium silver spacers, and a lapis lazuli (ultramarine) Honu inlay.
> I recently got the takeda tenugui as well. I have another saya I'll have to post soon too!


----------



## HRC_64

That HANDLE is amazing piece of art...one of the few i would say that about.





aboynamedsuita said:


>


----------



## labor of love

I never even noticed until you mentioned it. I would disagree.



HRC_64 said:


> That HANDLE is amazing piece of art...one of the few i would say that about.


----------



## HRC_64

labor of love said:


> I never even noticed until you mentioned it...



exactly why.... its perfect :rofl:


----------



## panda

i like the yellow flag


----------



## labor of love

HRC_64 said:


> exactly why.... its perfect :rofl:



Actually pretty pedestrian though &#128512;. I guess the price tag makes it special.


----------



## capslockpirate

Nomsdotcom said:


>



Where did you get the cloth pictured here?


----------



## StonedEdge

capslockpirate said:


> Where did you get the cloth pictured here?


From Shinichi Watanabe. He sends you one when you buy a knife from him.


----------



## labor of love

Edit


----------



## labor of love

Whats the ho wood gyuto in this pic? Not the watanabe but the other one?



Nomsdotcom said:


> my god... after tryin for close to an hour to upload on my laptop I finally went to the desktop, still having trouble with pictures so *crosses fingers*
> 
> This is the 2017 family of aquisitions. I've only been a member for roughly a year, and all of these have found their way to me in that span. Thanks to all the members that have sold to me, without you guys this picture would have a lot less friends in it :doublethumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I went picture crazy!


----------



## labor of love

Gotta be a ginga. Nvrmind. Cool patina.


----------



## steelcrimp

Wooh first knifeee. Mine comes in weighing at 151 grams while the website avg is 143 grams, which feels nice in the hand. If anyone has a ikazuchi, I'd love some sharpening advice.



[/IMG]


----------



## Nomsdotcom

labor of love said:


> Gotta be a ginga. Nvrmind. Cool patina.


Thanks Labor, that's actually the one I got from you! Used some plum slices to start a pattern then just raw beef and veggies after that


----------



## labor of love

Nomsdotcom said:


> Thanks Labor, that's actually the one I got from you! Used some plum slices to start a pattern then just raw beef and veggies after that



Wha wha what? Awesome.


----------



## Meesterleester

I agree that patina looks incredible!


----------



## Nomsdotcom

labor of love said:


> Wha wha what? Awesome.


Told ya it get put to good use haha.
Thanks again, by the way [emoji106]


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Dave Martell said:


> Before picture...



Lol, That would actually look pretty good with the koa handle you did 

PS - I've been meaning to send you an email but am pretty behind on them


----------



## aboynamedsuita

labor of love said:


> Is that a custom profile? Looks much nicer than most.


This was a special order from Shosui thru Tosho. My first knife was stock and a lemon, so when I sent it back they were actually placing an order and asked what I wanted I said 270 presuming that large was 270 not knowing it's actually a range. This is exactly 270 and pretty nice. 




HRC_64 said:


> That HANDLE is amazing piece of art...one of the few i would say that about.





labor of love said:


> I never even noticed until you mentioned it. I would disagree.


To each their own I really like this handle in terms of looks and find it a good fit for the KU blade. Of course customs aren't for everyone a burnt chestnut would be neat too.


----------



## panda

like this?


----------



## StephenYu

KnS Shinko Yugumo and Damascus Cleaver I acquired in Shilin, Taipei.


----------



## Nemo

StephenYu said:


> KnS Shinko Yugumo and Damascus Cleaver I acquired in Shilin, Taipei.


How does that yagumo perform?


----------



## Aphex

Makazi kasumi 270mm


----------



## inzite

StephenYu said:


> KnS Shinko Yugumo and Damascus Cleaver I acquired in Shilin, Taipei.



cleaver size looks right on, how thick it is and what steel?


----------



## pd7077

Shiraki W#2 honyaki 240 with full moon over Mt. Fuji hamon. Handle is Gabon ebony with mammoth tooth ferrule and musk ox spacer.


----------



## Anton

pd7077 said:


> Shiraki W#2 honyaki 240 with full moon over Mt. Fuji hamon. Handle is Gabon ebony with mammoth tooth ferrule and musk ox spacer.



beautiful 
Who made the handle?


----------



## pd7077

Anton said:


> beautiful
> Who made the handle?



The handle is by Matt Delosso. Those looking for a custom should definitely hit him up.


----------



## inzite

this one came in after a good worthwhile wait and **** is unreallll i call it the western world TF. Joekiyo 190mm ktip santoku - extra tall


----------



## aboynamedsuita

panda said:


> like this?



Yes that's perfect [emoji108]


----------



## aboynamedsuita

inzite said:


> this one came in after a good worthwhile wait and **** is unreallll i call it the western world TF. Joekiyo 190mm ktip santoku - extra tall



Ohh that'll be fun on the jnats. HF is on my list too


----------



## StephenYu

Nemo said:


> How does that yagumo perform?



It is comparable with my Takamura Hana in my opinion, with a little more heft and hight. It performs so well on carrots it's like cutting through butter. I think I will be keeping this one :laugh:


----------



## inzite

StephenYu said:


> It is comparable with my Takamura Hana in my opinion, with a little more heft and hight. It performs so well on carrots it's like cutting through butter. I think I will be keeping this one :laugh:



what steel is the damascus cleaver?


----------



## panda

Update on mutsumi hinoura KU shirogami2. It didn't blow me away ootb, but once I put my own edge on it this thing is awesome!! Cuts very precise and just feels so good in use because of the overall dimensions. 245x50 medium thickness spine very thin behind edge nice tall wide bevels good weight at 210grams.


----------



## StephenYu

inzite said:


> what steel is the damascus cleaver?



Unfortunately I dont know, at the store they only told me it is the best stainless steel they can get their hands on, but they wouldnt tell me what steel. All I know is that they made their knives in house in a small workshop, at a good price too.


----------



## Godslayer

pd7077 said:


> Shiraki W#2 honyaki 240 with full moon over Mt. Fuji hamon. Handle is Gabon ebony with mammoth tooth ferrule and musk ox spacer.



That's stuning, maybe the best honyaki by shiraki I have ever seen


----------



## mattador




----------



## inzite

aboynamedsuita said:


> Ohh that'll be fun on the jnats. HF is on my list too



 JOEKIYO FTW!


----------



## valgard

Beast Comet, been anticipating this one for a while.


----------



## valgard

And I don't think I've posted these


----------



## labor of love

Yep. If I ever bought a comet thats the one I would want.


valgard said:


> Beast Comet, been anticipating this one for a while.
> 
> View attachment 38249
> 
> View attachment 38250
> 
> View attachment 38251


----------



## Anton

Finally


----------



## Barmoley

These are very nice. I would love to get me one of these Xerxes. Give us some details.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Anton said:


> Finally
> View attachment 38255
> 
> View attachment 38256


Looking real nice [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## HRC_64

Hows this Ikeda/Kasahara holding up with all the new company ? 

(great vid, btw)>https://youtu.be/D1mheMIo9C8



valgard said:


> Yokazu Ikeda/Kasahara 240mm (actually 228mm) Aogami #1 Kasumi gyuto. 53mm at the heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choil shot before initial sharpening.


----------



## panda

does ikeda make that knife in 270? because 228 edge length is way too short for me


----------



## valgard

panda said:


> does ikeda make that knife in 270? because 228 edge length is way too short for me


I don't know but I sure want it with a 255-260mm cutting edge (and the additional bit of weight).


----------



## valgard

HRC_64 said:


> Hows this Ikeda/Kasahara holding up with all the new company ?
> 
> (great vid, btw)>https://youtu.be/D1mheMIo9C8



Really really well, you've seen the vid, kinda hard to top that in terms of pure smooth cutting (there's other aspects where other knives I have are better for my taste tho).

Also, the Comet is was made a while ago but due to several reason it only arrived today. The idea with this one was to get power more than smoothness anyway.


----------



## valgard

Anton, sweet pair of Primus.


----------



## Wdestate

panda said:


> does ikeda make that knife in 270? because 228 edge length is way too short for me



I have had some pieces from them made that are 270. Also did a custom for me with cutting edge 250mm. Just took some wait time


----------



## brooksie967

panda said:


> does ikeda make that knife in 270? because 228 edge length is way too short for me



Yes. My shigehiro is Ikeda and 270.


----------



## JaVa

My Ikeda migaki is about 237 from heel to tip.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

New saya from @mokuzo_to for my 360mm Misono Gyuto with custom Hawaiian koa handle by @martellknives I like how the saya goes well with the dragon engraving on the knife [emoji236][emoji380]!


----------



## Nomsdotcom

aboynamedsuita said:


> New saya from @mokuzo_to for my 360mm Misono Gyuto with custom Hawaiian koa handle by @martellknives I like how the saya goes well with the dragon engraving on the knife [emoji236][emoji380]!


You call that knife? THIS is a knife


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Custom W2 honyaki XH/XT 245mm gyuto by @crisanderson27 
The handle is made of a gorgeous block of Honduran Rosewood Burl from @burlsource with a vintage wrought iron and copper spacer. 
Initial impressions in use are very positive, I will have to do some videos in due course! 










There are some videos on Instagram too:
https://instagram.com/p/BdTPf9EnxuK/
https://instagram.com/p/BdYE1pgHQYG/


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Nomsdotcom said:


> You call that knife? THIS is a knife



Wait until you see the *480mm* cake knife I just got nothing fancy, but huge


----------



## Godslayer

aboynamedsuita said:


> New saya from @mokuzo_to for my 360mm Misono Gyuto with custom Hawaiian koa handle by @martellknives I like how the saya goes well with the dragon engraving on the knife [emoji236][emoji380]!



Let me know when you sell this, give ya $50 and a virtual hand shake, also you should make a video of you actually using it, I can't imagine and 360 gyuto


----------



## Godslayer

aboynamedsuita said:


> Custom W2 honyaki XH/XT 245mm gyuto by @crisanderson27
> The handle is made of a gorgeous block of Honduran Rosewood Burl from @burlsource with a vintage wrought iron and copper spacer.
> Initial impressions in use are very positive, I will have to do some videos in due course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some videos on Instagram too:
> https://instagram.com/p/BdTPf9EnxuK/
> https://instagram.com/p/BdYE1pgHQYG/



This is amazing


----------



## milkbaby

aboynamedsuita said:


> Custom W2 honyaki XH/XT 245mm gyuto by @crisanderson27
> The handle is made of a gorgeous block of Honduran Rosewood Burl from @burlsource with a vintage wrought iron and copper spacer.
> Initial impressions in use are very positive, I will have to do some videos in due course!



Mmmmm that's a particularly nice one from Cris. I think all the materials are very complementary, great looking knife.


----------



## valgard

That's arguably the best looking CJA I've seen, amazing work there.


----------



## Marek07

aboynamedsuita said:


> New saya from @mokuzo_to for my 360mm Misono Gyuto with custom Hawaiian koa handle by @martellknives I like how the saya goes well with the dragon engraving on the knife [emoji236][emoji380]!


Your CJA looks stunning but this looks like a happy marriage - Misono dragon with Mokuzo saya. Nice pairing! Can't see myself using a 360mm gyuto... ever.
:dazed:


----------



## illuminasi666

I bought all this set, love it ^^
Minonokuni knives from Knifemerchant, Coticule from Ardennes and Cerax from Suehiro. Leather strap from Burrperfection.
The old santoku is from unknown source ^^


----------



## Eloh




----------



## F-Flash

Is the cutting edge flat or concave? Looks like concave in that pic.


----------



## Teledyol

I was collecting the original "Balance Plus" series ( preFiskars ) when I came across this find. I'm guessing that they predate the Balance Plus line. I'm looking for more comprehensive information online, but that's hard to find nowadays. If you could provide a link, it would be greatly appreciated.

I like to take the well used non-collectables and sharpen them to 16º for daily use, they've quickly become "the sharpest knives in the drawer." [actually I use knife racks, but that's the saying]

RAWirate1:


----------



## panda

what's up with the weird finish on the blade face of misono?


----------



## Danzo

For severing heads.


----------



## pd7077

Finally...


----------



## chinacats

That is one outstanding looking Shag. Congrats!


----------



## daddy yo yo

chinacats said:


> That is one outstanding looking *Shag*.


:laughat::rofl2::doublethumbsup:

This statement is so Austin Powers!


----------



## slengteng

illuminasi666 said:


> I bought all this set, love it ^^
> Minonokuni knives from Knifemerchant, Coticule from Ardennes and Cerax from Suehiro. Leather strap from Burrperfection.
> The old santoku is from unknown source ^^



Sweet collection and beautiful photos!


----------



## Paraffin

Yoshikazu Ikeda 195mm petty knife, Blue #1 with carbon steel cladding. Actually more like 190mm on the blade length, since these are apparently measured from machi and not the heel.


----------



## jimbob

Nice


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

Danzo said:


> For severing heads.




Or peeling logs. It looks like a drawknife.


----------



## StonedEdge

The Anti-Chrysler said:


> Or peeling logs. It looks like a drawknife.


It's for cheese


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

Ahhh.....I see now.


----------



## Anton

pd7077 said:


> Finally...



Very nice - who made the handle.


----------



## pd7077

Anton said:


> Very nice - who made the handle.



Thanks. This handle was also made by Matt Delosso. Snakewood with African blackwood ferrule and brass spacer.


----------



## Anton

pd7077 said:


> Thanks. This handle was also made by Matt Delosso. Snakewood with African blackwood ferrule and brass spacer.



he's killing it


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Picked these 3 up over the last couple months, sorry for the mediocre pics:


----------



## K813zra

The KS I just got today and the HD2 on Christmas.  So both are more or less new. Interesting that one has kanji on the left face and the other on the right face.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

180mm kensaki tip gyuto from @origin_handcrafted 
In all the years I've been into knives, I never knew there was a knifemaker about an hour away from me in the same province
This one is made out of a repurposed saw blade forged at approx. 61°HRC with a handle of stabilized Manitoba box elder with a dyed box elder spacer and bit of Hawaiian curly koa on the ferrule 





Sakai Takayuki 480mm Japanese Cake "Castella" Knife from Globalkitchen.japan
because 480mm
because cake

It's so fk'n big I can barely fit it on my 16" x 22" end grain cutting board lol


----------



## Godslayer

aboynamedsuita said:


> 180mm kensaki tip gyuto from @origin_handcrafted
> In all the years I've been into knives, I never knew there was a knifemaker about an hour away from me in the same province
> This one is made out of a repurposed saw blade forged at approx. 61°HRC with a handle of stabilized Manitoba box elder with a dyed box elder spacer and bit of Hawaiian curly koa on the ferrule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sakai Takayuki 480mm Japanese Cake "Castella" Knife from Globalkitchen.japan
> because 480mm
> because cake
> 
> It's so fk'n big I can barely fit it on my 16" x 22" end grain cutting board lol



Neat, I remember seeing that and thinking man I wish a sweet bladesmith lived near me... I than remembered Pierre lives like 60 minutes away, I than remembered he is M.I.A. I than remembered I like cake, hows the local boys work


----------



## Wdestate

new wilburn forge


----------



## Panamapeet

Paraffin said:


> Yoshikazu Ikeda 195mm petty knife, Blue #1 with carbon steel cladding. Actually more like 190mm on the blade length, since these are apparently measured from machi and not the heel.



I have the 210, you're in for a treat!


----------



## HRC_64

Spipet said:


> I have the 210, you're in for a treat!



are they quasi-lasers or distal tapered?


----------



## milkbaby

aboynamedsuita said:


> 180mm kensaki tip gyuto from @origin_handcrafted
> In all the years I've been into knives, I never knew there was a knifemaker about an hour away from me in the same province
> This one is made out of a repurposed saw blade forged at approx. 61°HRC with a handle of stabilized Manitoba box elder with a dyed box elder spacer and bit of Hawaiian curly koa on the ferrule





Wdestate said:


> new wilburn forge



Digging both these, both customs or ready-mades?


----------



## Wdestate

milkbaby said:


> Digging both these, both customs or ready-mades?



was a ready made i jumped on before he ever got to his site, love Aarons stuff. 

Here is another new arrivial 
Andrew Meers 250mm


----------



## Danzo

Not new but some new shoes. (On a dirty cutting board yeesh)
Kramer meiji style modified D handle. Purple Heart with white and black acrylic spacers
Progress pictures in the handiwork display thread.


----------



## Panamapeet

HRC_64 said:


> are they quasi-lasers or distal tapered?



Mine is no laser, but does taper nicely indeed... I should get another one!


----------



## milkbaby

Wdestate said:


> Andrew Meers 250mm



Thanks for posting that, I was actually trying to remember his name to look up some previous knives... Strange coincidence! Is that san mai?


----------



## milkbaby

Danzo said:


> Not new but some new shoes. (On a dirty cutting board yeesh)
> Kramer meiji style modified D handle. Purple Heart with white and black acrylic spacers
> Progress pictures in the handiwork display thread.



Great job, that handle is superb! Very classy total package.


----------



## Wdestate

milkbaby said:


> Thanks for posting that, I was actually trying to remember his name to look up some previous knives... Strange coincidence! Is that san mai?



Differentially hardened w2


----------



## cain47

This is my newest addition to the collection. It's a m390 215mm gyutohiki. Handle is made from ebony, copper, POM and a larch cone cast in resin. The design of the handle is mine and the knife maker is Aleksander B&#322;a&#380;yca (Aleks handmade knives). It turned out even prettier than I expected.


----------



## megapuff5

Very nice cain!!


----------



## labor of love

Really cool blade shape.



cain47 said:


> This is my newest addition to the collection. It's a m390 215mm gyutohiki. Handle is made from ebony, copper, POM and a larch cone cast in resin. The design of the handle is mine and the knife maker is Aleksander B&#322;a&#380;yca (Aleks handmade knives). It turned out even prettier than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 38370
> View attachment 38371
> View attachment 38372
> View attachment 38373
> View attachment 38374


----------



## ewebb10

That should stay sharp just about forever!


----------



## Anton

cain47 said:


> This is my newest addition to the collection. It's a m390 215mm gyutohiki. Handle is made from ebony, copper, POM and a larch cone cast in resin. The design of the handle is mine and the knife maker is Aleksander B&#322;a&#380;yca (Aleks handmade knives). It turned out even prettier than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 38370
> View attachment 38371
> View attachment 38372
> View attachment 38373
> View attachment 38374



what's the steel?


----------



## brooksie967

cain47 said:


> This is my newest addition to the collection. It's a m390 215mm gyutohiki. Handle is made from ebony, copper, POM and a larch cone cast in resin. The design of the handle is mine and the knife maker is Aleksander B&#322;a&#380;yca (Aleks handmade knives). It turned out even prettier than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 38370
> View attachment 38371
> View attachment 38372
> View attachment 38373
> View attachment 38374



That cone piece is maybe the coolest add on to a knife handle in a LONG ******* time.


----------



## labor of love

Anton said:


> what's the steel?



M390


----------



## Marek07

brooksie967 said:


> That cone piece is maybe the coolest add on to a knife handle in a LONG ******* time.


lus1:


----------



## Drosophil

Now that's cool!


----------



## cain47

brooksie967 said:


> That cone piece is maybe the coolest add on to a knife handle in a LONG ******* time.


Yeah it came out beautifully, but this is my favourite custom handle. The guy making it for me has absolutely exceeded my expectations. You can't see it on the photo, but the handle has that 3d effect to it. The depth of this is truly stunning. 
The knife itself is a K&S blue #2 stainless-clad nashiji 270mm tanaka. Absolute beast of a knife. 
Now I just need to get a custom olive wood saya made to complete the look. 

View attachment 38375


----------



## gaijin

The result of a trade, a CCK 1302.


----------



## fatboylim

gaijin said:


> The result of a trade, a CCK 1302.


It's a laser of a cleaver. Glad you like it!


----------



## gaijin

fatboylim said:


> It's a laser of a cleaver. Glad you like it!



I do like the Henckel too.


----------



## fatboylim

gaijin said:


> I do like the Henckel too.


 The best mini cleaver size around: 180mm x 80mm tall.


----------



## fatboylim

2 knives in today! 

Ikeda Ironwood Honyaki western 240 gyuto in white 2.
Mazaki 150 yanagiba


----------



## Chicagohawkie

fatboylim said:


> 2 knives in today!
> 
> Ikeda Ironwood Honyaki western 240 gyuto in white 2.
> Mazaki 150 yanagiba



Is that the Ittetsu from JKI? Havent seen one of those in a long time? Nice!


----------



## Wdestate

fatboylim said:


> 2 knives in today!
> 
> Ikeda Ironwood Honyaki western 240 gyuto in white 2.
> Mazaki 150 yanagiba



beautiful knife!


----------



## Drosophil

cain47 said:


> Yeah it came out beautifully, but this is my favourite custom handle. The guy making it for me has absolutely exceeded my expectations. You can't see it on the photo, but the handle has that 3d effect to it. The depth of this is truly stunning.
> The knife itself is a K&S blue #2 stainless-clad nashiji 270mm tanaka. Absolute beast of a knife.
> Now I just need to get a custom olive wood saya made to complete the look.
> 
> View attachment 38375
> View attachment 38376
> View attachment 38377



These are even better!


----------



## fatboylim

Chicagohawkie said:


> Is that the Ittetsu from JKI? Havent seen one of those in a long time? Nice!


Yes it is. Jon and his team are absolute legends.


----------



## YG420

fatboylim said:


> 2 knives in today!
> 
> Ikeda Ironwood Honyaki western 240 gyuto in white 2.
> Mazaki 150 yanagiba


Sick!!


----------



## panda

is it just me or does that look just like a nenox?


----------



## Godslayer

panda said:


> is it just me or does that look just like a nenox?



Ikeda makes their super high end honyakis, so similarities are to be expected


----------



## bkultra

@fatboylim, where is the balance point on that honyaki?


----------



## fatboylim

bkultra said:


> @fatboylim, where is the balance point on that honyaki?


At the heel of the knife and given that it is a 248mm it works well.

Also, its white 2


----------



## milkbaby

fatboylim said:


> Ikeda Ironwood Honyaki western 240 gyuto in white 2.
> Mazaki 150 yanagiba



Ikeda looks freaking AWESOME. Mazaki looks petty. It's a yangi??? :scratchhead:


----------



## fatboylim

milkbaby said:


> Ikeda looks freaking AWESOME. Mazaki looks petty. It's a yangi??? :scratchhead:


More like a single bevel petty. That said, I just made match stick cucumber using the usuba method (but with this little single bevel). Super easy on the first attempt.

Interestingly after making a thin ribbon of cucumber, in came the Ikeda honyaki western to make the matchsticks!

Nice combo.


----------



## Wdestate

Mert Tansu blue2 honyaki, some poor pictures, its beautiful in person though.


----------



## cheflarge

DAMN........ Merts work is outstanding!!!


----------



## milkbaby

Everything Mert is doing recently has looked totally awesome. Great pick up!


----------



## geoff_nocon

Nigara anmon Gyuto 240. Probably the sexiest damascus cladding ive seen.


----------



## HRC_64

that nigara...looks the business


----------



## milkbaby

geoff_nocon said:


> Nigara anmon Gyuto 240. Probably the sexiest damascus cladding ive seen.



Dat Nigara damascus is so sexy it makes your toes curl! :wink:

Probably the nicest pic I've seen of their knives, great pick up. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## geoff_nocon

lol my wife said the same thing


----------



## ashy2classy

Snagged a 240mm Kato WH from JNS, but my 210 WH is more my style so this one is off to another lucky owner.


----------



## valgard

sweet, did you try it? Ive been wanting to give a 240 WH a try for a while although the profile of the 240 std is much more my thing.


----------



## Corradobrit1

My new acquisition from Japan. 180mm TF Denka, western handle. 47mm at the heel, 163g with perfect balance point at the pinch grip. Spent several weeks choosing the right knife for me. TF was extremely helpful in supplying high rez photos and making sure of a successful outcome. Nice extended flat spot near the heel. Most I saw had an exaggerated curvature in the last 1/3rd of the cutting edge. This joins my 210mm Nashiji gyuto.


----------



## cheflarge

Sexy looking cutter right there sir!


----------



## milkbaby

Corradobrit1 said:


> My new acquisition from Japan. 180mm TF Denka, western handle. 47mm at the heel, 163g with perfect balance point at the pinch grip. Spent several weeks choosing the right knife for me. TF was extremely helpful in supplying high rez photos and making sure of a successful outcome. Nice extended flat spot near the heel. Most I saw had an exaggerated curvature in the last 1/3rd of the cutting edge. This joins my 210mm Nashiji gyuto.



No matter how rough and rustic they may look, the TF knives always look cool to me... I find it interesting that he does so much back and forth with customers too. Nice pickup!


----------



## Corradobrit1

milkbaby said:


> No matter how rough and rustic they may look, the TF knives always look cool to me... I find it interesting that he does so much back and forth with customers too. Nice pickup!



Agreed. So long as you are patient and show genuine interest he bends over backwards to accommodate the questions us knife nuts want answered. Its really the next best thing to actually visiting the shop and handling the knives in person. When mine turned up today there were no surprises. In fact photos didn't do the blade justice. Yes, they're rustic, but in a truly refined way if that makes sense. The dark paternation on half the blade is the result of the firing process and gives it individuality. I also like the orangey discoloration around the kanji and pinch point. Its the unique differences from knife to knife that adds to the ownership experience. I'm a true TF convert.


----------



## inzite

Corradobrit1 said:


> My new acquisition from Japan. 180mm TF Denka, western handle. 47mm at the heel, 163g with perfect balance point at the pinch grip. Spent several weeks choosing the right knife for me. TF was extremely helpful in supplying high rez photos and making sure of a successful outcome. Nice extended flat spot near the heel. Most I saw had an exaggerated curvature in the last 1/3rd of the cutting edge. This joins my 210mm Nashiji gyuto.



looks sexy!! can you show us a choil?


----------



## Corradobrit1




----------



## Chicagohawkie

Corradobrit1 said:


>



Ummmm.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Chicagohawkie said:


> Ummmm.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## tcfarrar

Itinomonn stainless kasumi 240mm and minamoto no masakane 145mm (old stock from jns, made around 50 years ago I think)


----------



## gaijin

tcfarrar said:


> minamoto no masakane 145mm (old stock from jns, made around 50 years ago I think)



First I thought, **** that's old. Then I remembered that I'm approacing fifty myself soon. Now, I don't think it's that old.


----------



## StonedEdge

Is the handle very skinny on that TF? Circumference-wise I mean. All western handle TFs I've held have had these puny little handles...


----------



## dmourati




----------



## Jville

Is that a 210 ks?


----------



## dmourati

240


----------



## Corradobrit1

StonedEdge said:


> Is the handle very skinny on that TF? Circumference-wise I mean. All western handle TFs I've held have had these puny little handles...



Circumference around widest part is about 7cm. It doesn't feel small or awkward for me but I probably have smaller than average hands given I'm 5'6" tall. Handles are most likely sized for the Asian market.


----------



## dwalker

My recent haul.


----------



## milkbaby

Pretty awesome haul, love the honyaki gyuto. What are the stones?


----------



## crunchy

Corradobrit1 said:


> Care to elaborate?



Ummmm. +1


----------



## megapuff5

tcfarrar said:


> Itinomonn stainless kasumi 240mm and minamoto no masakane 145mm (old stock from jns, made around 50 years ago I think)


Cant see any of these pictures, can you please reupload?


----------



## tcfarrar

megapuff5 said:


> Cant see any of these pictures, can you please reupload?


http://i346.photobucket.com/albums/...e Uploads/IMG_20180207_202745_zpsjnugwbga.jpg here's the link to it, hope this helps (it's the same picture twice for some reason)


----------



## cheflivengood

All Pictures by Ian Rogers


----------



## inhuman

Yoshikazu Tanaka b#1 KU 240mm

Have not made a cut yet, got it today at work and it was super busy . Thicker at spine , not a lot of distal taper until the final 5-m or so. Wide bevel and the grind leads into a crazy thin edge.

Fit and finish are excellent . Super beveled choil. Satine octagonal handle is flawless, and the grain of the wood is very unique in person .


----------



## dwalker

inhuman said:


> Yoshikazu Tanaka b#1 KU 240mm
> 
> Have not made a cut yet, got it today at work and it was super busy . Thicker at spine , not a lot of distal taper until the final 5-m or so. Wide bevel and the grind leads into a crazy thin edge.
> 
> Fit and finish are excellent . Super beveled choil. Satine octagonal handle is flawless, and the grain of the wood is very unique in person .


Very nice. Where did you source this one?


----------



## valgard

I love those Yoshikazu Tanaka. beautiful knife.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Yes very nice Yoshikazu. Reminiscent of a Konosuke.


----------



## JBroida

valgard said:


> I love those Yoshikazu Tanaka. beautiful knife.



whats the deal with this new trend of just listing the blacksmith's name instead of the knife brand (i.e. the kanji on the blade) or mentioning the sharpener too?


----------



## bkultra

JBroida said:


> whats the deal with this new trend of just listing the blacksmith's name instead of the knife brand (i.e. the kanji on the blade) or mentioning the sharpener too?



Huge +1

things we praise like grind and profile are often over looked in this reguard


----------



## labor of love

bkultra said:


> Huge +1
> 
> things we praise like grind and profile are often over looked in this reguard



OMG +1000


----------



## inhuman

Hey, thanks guys didnt expect much response .

@JBroida Im still in the early stages of my obsession , haha. I perceived that the shops were a little tight lipped with their Smiths and sharpeners.

Its a killer knife


----------



## bkultra

inhuman said:


> Hey, thanks guys didnt expect much response .
> 
> @JBroida Im still in the early stages of my obsession , haha. I perceived that the Japanese were a little tight lipped with their sharpeners and blacksmiths ?
> 
> The blade says Kappabashi Tsubaya and it was sharpened by Mr Yauchi



I want to be clear... No one was calling you out. We (as a group) tend to focus on the Smith and forget that there is more to the story. It's like focusing on a steel and forgetting about the heat treat. 

Yes I'm drunk.


----------



## JBroida

inhuman said:


> Hey, thanks guys didnt expect much response .
> 
> @JBroida Im still in the early stages of my obsession , haha. I perceived that the Japanese were a little tight lipped with their sharpeners and blacksmiths ?
> 
> The blade says Kappabashi Tsubaya and it was sharpened by Mr Yauchi



yeah... wasnt a comment directed so much towards you as a general observation as of late. It happens to be a trend i'm not a huge fan of. Not only does it downplay other craftsmen involved with the project, but goes against most of the craftsmen's wishes as well.


----------



## labor of love

@inhuman. Great looking knife.


----------



## Xenif

My first buy from KKF, I missed out on a members knife, and he was kind enough to actually read my profile and pm me with an offer. You folks are so awesome.

Hiromoto "Temai-Jyuraku" 270 Gyuto by Futoshi Nagao (retired)








I know, so plain compared to those customs .....


----------



## labor of love

My first real jknife was a tojiro DP, youre off to a great start.


Xenif said:


> My first buy from KKF, I missed out on a members knife, and he was kind enough to actually read my profile and pm me with an offer. You folks are so awesome.
> 
> Hiromoto "Temai-Jyuraku" 270 Gyuto by Futoshi Nagao (retired)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, so plain compared to those customs .....


----------



## inhuman

@JBroida well , the shop listed it as a Tanaka , in the title in fact , but didnt mention the sharpener. Thats why I felt it appropriate to mention the smith and not the sharpener in this case .
Im not offended at all fellas , I wish the other craftsman got more credit too, but it doesnt seem the way of it , even in Japan if Im not mistaken . 

Thanks for all the kind words about the knife . 
Heres a shot at night


----------



## valgard

JBroida said:


> whats the deal with this new trend of just listing the blacksmith's name instead of the knife brand (i.e. the kanji on the blade) or mentioning the sharpener too?



I would like to know the sharpener but I dont. They are listed as Yoshikazu Tanaka by Tsubaya (and I dont read kanji). I refer to my knife forged by Ikeda as Ikeda/Kasahara because I know in that case. I just go by whatever I know. I think the sharpener is at the very least as important but its just ignorance in my particular case and not a trend thing.


----------



## valgard

also that was a clarification not intended as kne jerk reaction. I get where the comment comes from. Very often seen lately with Shiraki and Ikeda but we really dont know the sharpener 90% of the time.


----------



## labor of love

Oh yeah...I was also going to mention shiraki earlier.


valgard said:


> also that was a clarification not intended as kne jerk reaction. I get where the comment comes from. Very often seen lately with Shiraki and Ikeda but we really dont know the sharpener 90% of the time.


----------



## milkbaby

cheflivengood said:


> All Pictures by Ian Rogers
> View attachment 38480
> View attachment 38481
> 
> View attachment 38482
> View attachment 38483



Totally awesome! Ian never fails to produce beautiful work.


----------



## inzite

Corradobrit1 said:


> Care to elaborate?



i think he meant it looked a bit thick - which it does compared to others I've examined in person at TF's shop a year back. I'm sure yours cuts very nicely too since choil chots mainly only show grind and thickness at heel.

my hand picked 240 for comparison.


----------



## inzite

trio going on the shelf now.


----------



## ynot1985

inzite said:


> trio going on the shelf now.



just send it to me for safe keeping.. too dangerous in your household with 2 kids

funny how you can tell where it's from just by looking at the handles


----------



## dwalker

dwalker said:


> My recent haul.


The stone on the right is a Marouyama Shiro suita, the one on the left, from what my research has revealed, is a Tomae from Nakayama or Okudo. Either way, it is a terrific finisher and an above average polisher.


----------



## Corradobrit1

inzite said:


> i think he meant it looked a bit thick - which it does compared to others I've examined in person at TF's shop a year back. I'm sure yours cuts very nicely too since choil chots mainly only show grind and thickness at heel.
> 
> my hand picked 240 for comparison.



Yes, you are correct the thickness does increase in the last 1cm of the blade towards the heel. Hard to see but easy to feel when running the fingers along the blade path. Blade is thinner in the business part of the cutting edge. This is something I'll address when I send the knife for some finessing. For what I paid vs from a US retailer there is plenty of savings to fine tune the profile and still come out on top pricewise.


----------



## Anton

first Terayasu, lets see


----------



## chinacats

Not sure what that wa handled knife is Anton but it's right up my alley.


----------



## valgard

chinacats said:


> Not sure what that wa handled knife is Anton but it's right up my alley.


Teruyasu Fujiwara Nashiji I think


----------



## Anton

valgard said:


> Teruyasu Fujiwara Nashiji I think



Indeed it is 
Quite thin


----------



## Corradobrit1

Anton said:


> View attachment 38499
> first Terayasu, lets see



Glad to see it arrived safely 
Hope you enjoy it. Been sitting on that blade for the past 2 years.


----------



## chinacats

Nice, I had pretty much convinced myself I didn't want one but that ****** me up...profile looks spot on, what's the length?


----------



## Corradobrit1

210mm, 51mm at the heel


----------



## inzite

Anton said:


> Indeed it is
> Quite thin



they are very good value and with a little love they move into awesome category!


----------



## Badgertooth

Anton said:


> View attachment 38499
> first Terayasu, lets see



But probably not your last Xerxes?


----------



## Badgertooth

inhuman said:


>



Put me on a Namazu stone I heard it say!


----------



## Anton

Badgertooth said:


> But probably not your last Xerxes?



probably. Some interesting steels


----------



## panda

if they came with iron cladding i would definitely try one (teriyaki i mean terayasu), but until then no thanks. man that nashiji line comes with such a ghetto handle, lol


----------



## inzite

panda said:


> if they came with iron cladding i would definitely try one (teriyaki i mean terayasu), but until then no thanks. man that nashiji line comes with such a ghetto handle, lol



all of them do but they mad cuttersssssss


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> if they came with iron cladding i would definitely try one (teriyaki i mean terayasu), but until then no thanks. man that nashiji line comes with such a ghetto handle, lol



The Nashiji line can be purchased with an octagonal Ho handle and horn ferrule for an extra $35.


----------



## inzite

Corradobrit1 said:


> The Nashiji line can be purchased with an octagonal Ho handle and horn ferrule for an extra $35.



and it's been said already but they are indeed some of the best deals around. esp if you can put in 1 hour work into it.


----------



## Barclid

Takamura red Urushi 24cm sujihiki just bought from mattrud.


----------



## StonedEdge

That's super nice!


----------



## fatboylim

More of a new case than knives: Peli Case taking upto 250mm knives with saya.


----------



## turbochef422

Havent put anything up in a while. Got a 240 Konosuke MM Blue 2 Gyuto. Unbelievable knife. Doesnt feel like any Konosuke Ive had and Ive had a bunch.


----------



## ashy2classy

turbochef422 said:


> Havent put anything up in a while. Got a 240 Konosuke MM Blue 2 Gyuto. Unbelievable knife. Doesnt feel like any Konosuke Ive had and Ive had a bunch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 38520



Sweet! Totally want to try one - they look really nice.


----------



## pgugger

All my knives are relatively new, so here's the initial collection... https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wfniOZvGAoddqxdTrD-OIefZWMSCuHrJ

Kurosaki R2 150 mm petty
Kurosaki AS 210 mm gyuto
Masakage Koishi 240 mm gyuto 
CCK 1303 Chinese chef knife

...and here is a Takeda 240 mm Gyuto that just arrived yesterday... https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zysrR0etuTSCmQvNl4LZ_yG9iotNl9ac


----------



## Eloh

Nice looking knives, but that Takeda Choil shot:O that's just lazy!


----------



## fatboylim

A better photo of the Ikeda/Oni honyaki 3rd down in the case. 








fatboylim said:


> More of a new case than knives: Peli Case taking upto 250mm knives with saya.


----------



## tgfencer

fatboylim said:


> A better photo of the Ikeda/Oni honyaki 3rd down in the case.



Man that honyaki is pretty. Smart use of a pelican, as bombproof a travel case for knives as I have seen. Is the second from the top in the case a Kato? Spine thickness looks about right for one.


----------



## fatboylim

tgfencer said:


> Man that honyaki is pretty. Smart use of a pelican, as bombproof a travel case for knives as I have seen. Is the second from the top in the case a Kato? Spine thickness looks about right for one.


Yes it is. From top: Kato 180 Gyuto in saya. Kato Nakiri 18o with a blade guard, the Ikeda/Ino western honyaki with saya, then a TF Denka with saya.


----------



## K813zra

Well, it isn't a Shig but I am happy with my $2 thrift store find. About the best find you can expect, knife wise, in a thrift store from around here. I have never even seen an old hickory or forge craft. Wood working tools and straight razors are a different story.


----------



## StonedEdge

2 beans for a Mac?? Not bad! A little spa time and it should be up to the task. Nice find


----------



## inzite

tgfencer said:


> Man that honyaki is pretty. Smart use of a pelican, as bombproof a travel case for knives as I have seen. Is the second from the top in the case a Kato? Spine thickness looks about right for one.



kato nakiri most likely heh


----------



## Anton

K813zra said:


> Well, it isn't a Shig but I am happy with my $2 thrift store find. About the best find you can expect, knife wise, in a thrift store from around here. I have never even seen an old hickory or forge craft. Wood working tools and straight razors are a different story.



that's a good find. I have a set of Mac's for the family, friends, guest, parties, 10 years running - most if not all praise how they are the best knives they've ever used..


----------



## K813zra

StonedEdge said:


> 2 beans for a Mac?? Not bad! A little spa time and it should be up to the task. Nice find



That is what I thought too. I was happy to find it. Everything else in the bin was old, probably 60s-80s made in China stainless knives that are common in thrift stores. I saw that and was like...hum...okay. 



Anton said:


> that's a good find. I have a set of Mac's for the family, friends, guest, parties, 10 years running - most if not all praise how they are the best knives they've ever used..



Yeah, it sharpened up nicely and has already been claimed by my cousin who was over here while I was cleaning it up. Quick catch and release but that is why I got it!


----------



## tienowen

Just recently bought two knives and once custom make arrive this week.
From the bottom Nenohi Honyaki Kaede Yanagi 300mm full mirror. Second Masamoto KS from JCK 270mm. Third Konosuke HD 270mm.


----------



## HRC_64

fatboylim said:


> Yes it is. From top: Kato 180 Gyuto in saya. Kato Nakiri 18o with a blade guard, the Ikeda/Ino western honyaki with saya, then a TF Denka with saya.



nice lineup all around


----------



## ashy2classy

Finally getting around to posting pics of my Denka. Definitely one of my best cutters.


----------



## ashy2classy

The gang of TF 210s...


----------



## inzite

ashy2classy said:


> Finally getting around to posting pics of my Denka. Definitely one of my best cutters.



now this is how thin it should be at least!! keeper!


----------



## Corradobrit1

inzite said:


> now this is how thin it should be at least!! keeper!



Looking to visit the TF shop in Tokyo in December. I'll be handpicking my 210 Denka and a 120 petty to complete the set of knives.


----------



## panda

Thats a beautiful knife, he needs to release iron clad damn it!


----------



## mauichef

Custom Konosuke Fujiyama Mizu Honyaki Takobiki 330mm by Genkai Masakuni.


----------



## Barclid

Very nice. Pretty similar to my Genkai Masakuni, but with white spacing instead of blue, different hamon pattern and 3cm longer. It's a beautiful knife.

Edit: And about 7 years of use fresher. The saya on mine looks pretty beat by now.


----------



## mauichef

Thanks Barclid. Yes they are works of art.
I assume you have a Moon over Fuji design. 
This one was customized for me and I believe the finishing was done by Ivan while he was in Sakai recently.

Does yours have the hybrid handle too?


----------



## Barclid

Yes, but the moon is faded since I re-polished the hamon and it's just sand-blasted on. Has the same hybrid handle, although with blue in the spacing instead of white. Also Sakimaru Takobiki, but 30cm. I purchased it very lightly used from a chef friend who ordered it from Konosuke-san in 2011. He let it go for 600 USD, so I was pretty happy. Same guy also has a 30cm Deer antler handle mizu-honyaki sujihiki from him and 33cm yanagi. He's got a kiritsuke yanagi coming that he requested be converted from a 24cm yanagi, so likely 23~cm by the time it's finished. Apparently that one is just a bit of old stock they had left over, though.

It has a pretty impeccable grind. It's a breeze to maintain geometry.


----------



## tienowen

Which steel did your knife be custom? I thought Konosuke don't accept custom knife which is I went to custom from Nenohi.


----------



## Barclid

They do(ish) from what I know. But I know they've had quite a bit of backlog recently. Chef friend I mentioned above has been waiting for 3 years on a new mizu-honyaki 36cm from them but they only just now started.


----------



## Viggetorr

Kagekiyo 210 petty in white #2 with carbon cladding arrived yesterday from Japan! Amazing F&F.


----------



## valgard

Kagekiyo are very high in my "want" list, great looking knives.


----------



## esoo

Just a Konosuke...


----------



## Xenif

esoo said:


> Just a Konosuke...


Oh is that the 210 petty you beat me to ? [emoji41]


----------



## esoo

Xenif said:


> Oh is that the 210 petty you beat me to ? [emoji41]



Nope. I didnt get that petty. 

This is a 240 anyways.


----------



## Xenif

esoo said:


> Nope. I didnt get that petty.
> 
> This is a 240 anyways.


I was gonna say wow i really missed out coz I really like that handle


----------



## Anton

highly recommend them


----------



## esoo

Xenif said:


> I was gonna say wow i really missed out coz I really like that handle



The handle was a big selling point of this one for me. It looks nicer than the chestnut ones and the weight seemed to improve the balance.


----------



## StonedEdge

Which Kono line is that?


----------



## esoo

It is one of the original Kono GS.


----------



## mauichef

Barclid said:


> Yes, but the moon is faded since I re-polished the hamon and it's just sand-blasted on. Has the same hybrid handle, although with blue in the spacing instead of white. Also Sakimaru Takobiki, but 30cm. I purchased it very lightly used from a chef friend who ordered it from Konosuke-san in 2011. He let it go for 600 USD, so I was pretty happy. Same guy also has a 30cm Deer antler handle mizu-honyaki sujihiki from him and 33cm yanagi. He's got a kiritsuke yanagi coming that he requested be converted from a 24cm yanagi, so likely 23~cm by the time it's finished. Apparently that one is just a bit of old stock they had left over, though.
> 
> It has a pretty impeccable grind. It's a breeze to maintain geometry.



Man did you ever get the deal on that! Well done sir.

Mine was originally a Moon Over Fuji too but they came up with the new finish while mine was being made and then refinished mine when they built the handle.
I also have a Mizu Honyaki Gyuto Kiritsuke 330mm which has a Moon design and a Delosso handle.

My unicorn would be a honyaki gyuto by Genkai-san. Only ever seen one and it was amazing.


----------



## Barclid

mauichef said:


> Man did you ever get the deal on that! Well done sir.
> 
> Mine was originally a Moon Over Fuji too but they came up with the new finish while mine was being made and then refinished mine when they built the handle.
> I also have a Mizu Honyaki Gyuto Kiritsuke 330mm which has a Moon design and a Delosso handle.
> 
> My unicorn would be a honyaki gyuto by Genkai-san. Only ever seen one and it was amazing.




Never seen one in person, but I'm sure it's amazing. Personally I really want one of the HSS Yanagis that Takamura have sitting in their factory office. Mostly because they don't really make single bevels any more and partly because it's 69 hrc and that's just insane and I want to use it.


----------



## Barclid

Sukenari Hap40 27cm Kiritsuke Gyuto with James's double blonde buffalo horn and ebony handle upgrade. Mostly because I want to try out hap40, and sukenari makes the only hap40 that I like the look of.

Edit: Image code isn't working for me. https://imgur.com/dk0n5cD


----------



## Brady686

Yoshikane 240 western sld gyuto
Konosuke mm blue#2 210 gyuto


----------



## megapuff5

That Yoshikane looks awesome. The Yoshida guys make solid blades


----------



## valgard

Those western Yoshikane sure look sweet


----------



## mauichef

Barclid said:


> Never seen one in person, but I'm sure it's amazing. Personally I really want one of the HSS Yanagis that Takamura have sitting in their factory office. Mostly because they don't really make single bevels any more and partly because it's 69 hrc and that's just insane and I want to use it.



Now that sounds very interesting. I will try to get to see one when I visit there in May. I'm curious how you know of the existence of this intriguing knife.


----------



## panda

my mario is ready! https://www.instagram.com/p/BfegbKfFye3/?taken-by=marioingoglia


----------



## chinacats

panda said:


> my mario is ready! https://www.instagram.com/p/BfegbKfFye3/?taken-by=marioingoglia



Damn, that was fast!


----------



## panda

he didnt have to make a handle, i sent him a stock one from a kato that a forum member generously gifted me.


----------



## niwaki-boy

That blade looks nice!


----------



## megapuff5

panda said:


> my mario is ready! https://www.instagram.com/p/BfegbKfFye3/?taken-by=marioingoglia


Nice, I just saw him post this on Facebook too. Enjoy it!


----------



## slengteng

Ashi Hamono 210 Shirogami#2
I´ve allready cleaned and cutted 10kg of beef with it and it´s amazing performer. Straight and smooth cuts!


----------



## StonedEdge

Is that the 210 petty? Looks nice


----------



## K813zra

StonedEdge said:


> Is that the 210 petty? Looks nice



That would be my guess. I have the Gyuto in 210 and it is wider than that.


----------



## slengteng

StonedEdge said:


> Is that the 210 petty? Looks nice



Yea, that´s 210 petty.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

panda said:


> my mario is ready! https://www.instagram.com/p/BfegbKfFye3/?taken-by=marioingoglia


Damn that looks nice!


----------



## gshen

New cleaver from Joe Calton (Calton Cutlery)! 

21x8.9cm, 360g, 1095 monosteel, desert ironwood handle. Can't wait to cut some stuff up with it.


----------



## Panamapeet

Two recent scores

*Tatsuo Ikeda White 2 270mm mizu-honyaki fuguhiki*














*Kenji Togashi/Tosa 245mm honyaki gyuto in Blue 1, dubbed 'The James' (reference to James from knivesandstones)*


----------



## bkultra

Not shiny enough


----------



## valgard

hot damnit


----------



## khashy

Spipet said:


> Two recent scores
> 
> *Tatsuo Ikeda White 2 270mm mizu-honyaki fuguhiki*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kenji Togashi/Tosa 245mm honyaki gyuto in Blue 1, dubbed 'The James' (reference to James from knivesandstones)*



Absolutely love these both. Congrats


----------



## parbaked

Shig KU 165 Nakiri from Maksim but my image hosting from cubeupload doesn't seem to work anymore....
http://cubeupload.com/im/parbaked/Knife.jpg


----------



## CB1968




----------



## MontezumaBoy

Well aren't you a happy new owner! What is the length on the suji?Envy, envy, envy ....Beautiful little Devin!


CB1968 said:


>


----------



## MontezumaBoy

What an amazing cleaver and, at least for me, from someone I didn't know a lot about! Handle is just gorgeous and love the slight serpentine. Looks thin & clean lines ... Does the blade edge have a gentle belly or is it straight can't tell from the pic's?

Performance? Thx for sharing.




gshen said:


> New cleaver from Joe Calton (Calton Cutlery)!
> 
> 21x8.9cm, 360g, 1095 monosteel, desert ironwood handle. Can't wait to cut some stuff up with it.


----------



## CB1968

MontezumaBoy said:


> Well aren't you a happy new owner! What is the length on the suji?Envy, envy, envy ....Beautiful little HHH!



260mm edge length, mystery carbon core, where's the HHH?


----------



## bkultra

CB1968 said:


> 260mm edge length, mystery carbon core, where's the HHH?



Think he was referring to the little Devin T.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

My bad ... looking at the petty I assumed (incorrectly and now I hate you even more) that it was a Randy HHH (just because Randy is still accessible hence the hate) ... I fixed my egregious error in the prior post! (but I still kinda hate you) :beer:


bkultra said:


> Think he was referring to the little Devin T.


----------



## gshen

Thanks! Pretty much dead flat like a CCK1303. Acid finish helps with rust resistance especially in hot and humid Singapore where I am based.


----------



## CB1968

Bill Burke San-Mai integral, 245mm at 55mm on the heel.


----------



## Wdestate

Gorgeous, saw this on Bills IG sent him aessage trying to buy it haha. Lucky guy!


CB1968 said:


> Bill Burke San-Mai integral, 245mm at 55mm on the heel.


----------



## valgard

That Burke will do. :bigeek:


----------



## geoff_nocon

Another kenji Togashi white#2 Honyaki gyuto aka The James













to upload photos


----------



## Badgertooth

You forgot the handle mate


----------



## geoff_nocon

Badgertooth said:


> You forgot the handle mate



Lol Opted not to put it on. Will be polishing it. Its just a simple blackhorn with ebony(but well made) anyway nothing fancy.


----------



## valgard

damn another one of these gems


----------



## geoff_nocon

Love the profile its like a pointy standard kato


----------



## brooksie967

valgard said:


> damn another one of these gems



This is how I feel about it too.


----------



## ashy2classy

geoff_nocon said:


> Another kenji Togashi white#2 Honyaki gyuto aka The James



WOW! How are you snagging these beauties? Are you making special requests for them? Enjoy!


----------



## StonedEdge

Some of the kit

http://bit.ly/2EZ9p4m


----------



## crockerculinary

just wanted to show off this 9" chefs made by a 14 year old maker, LB Bladeworks, and get him a little shine. although the style is not the norm around here, or personally to my aesthetic, his quality of craftsmanship at his level is undeniable. stumbled upon him on IG and purchased this knife through his etsy, because i thought it was pretty great looking work, and to show support for a young maker. i thought this was going to be a good early effort, probably a little unwieldy with the handle being so substantial, probably not a great cutter, but was quite surprised when i took it to work to find i had a pretty damn impressive performer on my hands. some cutting videos here if interested- https://www.instagram.com/p/BfLU7_All2E/?hl=en&taken-by=crockerculinary and his page is @lb_bladeworks.
knife is 1095, handle is black palm and ironwood.


----------



## panda

mario ingoglia 250x53 in differentially hardened W2 with a standard D handle from a Kato (thanks niwaki-boy)

















tall KS honyaki clone. i think i would have preferred this at the original 50mm instead of taller version. wasnt sure how i felt about the indentation at the choil, but it is super comfortable!


----------



## Barmoley

Looks very good. I thought you liked taller knives, is it that you tried to get as close as possible to original KS with this one?


----------



## panda

it very much feels like a KS big brother(with thicker spine as well), but i think this shape is better suited being narrow. maybe cause i'm so used to original size?


----------



## ashy2classy

panda said:


> mario ingoglia 250x53 in differentially hardened W2 with a standard D handle from a Kato (thanks niwaki-boy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tall KS honyaki clone. i think i would have preferred this at the original 50mm instead of taller version. wasnt sure how i felt about the indentation at the choil, but it is super comfortable!



Sweet!!


----------



## panda

i'm gonna give it a good workout on friday.


----------



## preizzo

Suminagashi gyuto from metal monkey!
255 mm long, 60 mm tall


----------



## bkultra

Also 255 mm x 60 mm


----------



## Barmoley

Very nice Bloodroot.


----------



## Badgertooth

bkultra said:


> Also 255 mm x 60 mm
> 
> View attachment 38659



Hot diggety


----------



## bkultra

Badgertooth said:


> Hot diggety



Word on the street is you have one coming soon


----------



## Badgertooth

crockerculinary said:


> just wanted to show off this 9" chefs made by a 14 year old maker, LB Bladeworks, and get him a little shine. although the style is not the norm around here, or personally to my aesthetic, his quality of craftsmanship at his level is undeniable. stumbled upon him on IG and purchased this knife through his etsy, because i thought it was pretty great looking work, and to show support for a young maker. i thought this was going to be a good early effort, probably a little unwieldy with the handle being so substantial, probably not a great cutter, but was quite surprised when i took it to work to find i had a pretty damn impressive performer on my hands. some cutting videos here if interested- https://www.instagram.com/p/BfLU7_All2E/?hl=en&taken-by=crockerculinary and his page is @lb_bladeworks.
> knife is 1095, handle is black palm and ironwood.



Awesome that you took that altruistic leap of faith. Glad that it worked out as a decent knife


----------



## niwaki-boy

panda said:


> mario ingoglia 250x53 in differentially hardened W2 with a standard D handle from a Kato (thanks niwaki-boy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tall KS honyaki clone. i think i would have preferred this at the original 50mm instead of taller version. wasnt sure how i felt about the indentation at the choil, but it is super comfortable!



Youre more than welcome panda. Enjoy your new blade! Looks nice


----------



## brianh

There is nothing I dislike about this. Wow, what a cutter.


----------



## milkbaby

bkultra said:


> Also 255 mm x 60 mm



DAMNNNN! Dem Bloodroot boys be killing it, especially with all dem integrals dey makin... dat profile doe :doublethumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby

crockerculinary said:


> just wanted to show off this 9" chefs made by a 14 year old maker, LB Bladeworks, and get him a little shine. although the style is not the norm around here, or personally to my aesthetic, his quality of craftsmanship at his level is undeniable. stumbled upon him on IG and purchased this knife through his etsy, because i thought it was pretty great looking work, and to show support for a young maker. i thought this was going to be a good early effort, probably a little unwieldy with the handle being so substantial, probably not a great cutter, but was quite surprised when i took it to work to find i had a pretty damn impressive performer on my hands. some cutting videos here if interested- https://www.instagram.com/p/BfLU7_All2E/?hl=en&taken-by=crockerculinary and his page is @lb_bladeworks.
> knife is 1095, handle is black palm and ironwood.



It's purdy and as I already said on your Instagram, shame on you for stealing candy from a baby! :laugh:


----------



## Nomsdotcom

bkultra said:


> Also 255 mm x 60 mm
> 
> View attachment 38659


How thin is the tip on that bad boy?


----------



## bkultra

milkbaby said:


> DAMNNNN! Dem Bloodroot boys be killing it, especially with all dem integrals dey makin... dat profile doe :doublethumbsup:



The profile was the original and main focus of our discussions.



Nomsdotcom said:


> How thin is the tip on that bad boy?



Very thin, the next aspect we talked about was distal taper and how I liked a stout blade at the heel and a thin and nibble tip. After seeing the first test knife I asked for a thicker stock and beefier heel with more distal taper... the outcome is what you see (perfect) :biggrin:


----------



## YG420

Xerxes primus 2 230 gyuto, fantastic cutter
Devin Thomas pd-1 san mai 225 gyuto, best steel Ive ever used, sharpens up as fast as a kono fuji white 1, and the edge retention may even be better than my tanaka r2
Sakai tamahagane mizu honyaki 240 gyuto


----------



## ashy2classy

WOW!!! ^^^


----------



## Barmoley

Yeah, these are very impressive....


----------



## panda

YG, tell us about the tamahagane!!


----------



## ashy2classy

Snagged this Masakage Zero during the sale last month...


----------



## inzite

ashy2classy said:


> Snagged this Masakage Zero during the sale last month...



pretty thin behind edge i would say. should be great cutter!


----------



## slengteng

ashy2classy said:


> Snagged this Masakage Zero during the sale last month...



Elegant and timeless! Nice catch.


----------



## HRC_64

YG420 said:


> Xerxes primus 2 230 gyuto, fantastic cutter
> Devin Thomas pd-1 san mai 225 gyuto, best steel Ive ever used, sharpens up as fast as a kono fuji white 1, and the edge retention may even be better than my tanaka r2
> Sakai tamahagane mizu honyaki 240 gyuto



holy fack


----------



## ashy2classy

panda said:


> YG, tell us about the tamahagane!!


This...


----------



## Badgertooth

YG420 said:


>



Ok tough guy... you win.


----------



## Badgertooth

Comet Knives forged monosteel 52100 gyuto. I say monosteel, but the boardfeel is very Honyaki. Beast of a knife that is going to appeal to anyone who likes it stout out the handle with good taper and thoughtful convexing to thin edges. Treys HT gets the very most out of 52100 and this gets stinky sharp.
Blackwood, g10 and horn provide a subtle near blackout on the handle. One of the most nicely executed handles Ive seen.
















Swipe right on Treys post to see handle detail better than I could capture

https://instagram.com/p/BfWuds6Fx7E/


----------



## inzite

looks real good comet right there!!!!!!!


----------



## valgard

Otto, that Comet looks like an amazing cutter.


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## MontezumaBoy

Turbo - thx for posting this ... what are your thoughts about his work?


----------



## ashy2classy

Badgertooth said:


> Comet Knives forged monosteel 52100 gyuto. I say monosteel, but the boardfeel is very Honyaki. Beast of a knife that is going to appeal to anyone who likes it stout out the handle with good taper and thoughtful convexing to thin edges. Treys HT gets the very most out of 52100 and this gets stinky sharp.
> Blackwood, g10 and horn provide a subtle near blackout on the handle. One of the most nicely executed handles Ive seen.
> 
> Swipe right on Treys post to see handle detail better than I could capture
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BfWuds6Fx7E/



SOOO JEALOUS!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## turbochef422

Really Nice work. F&f is unbelievable. Grind is awesome, its RWL34 from Damasteel. I used it 3 days hard and haven had to touch it up yet. And Hes a great guy to work with. Couldnt of had a better experience. Really went above and beyond.


----------



## luther

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 38712
> View attachment 38713



Nice score:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Andreu

My contribution to the thread. I decided to wait for the other knives to get their new shoes before posting it.


----------



## cheflarge

Doi Hayate 300mm yanigiba (acquired through trade). Amazing piece. Little tune up work with.....
Tanaka 270mm yanigiba w/ Anton Kudris dyed maple handle.
Two phenomenal slicers!!!


----------



## cheflarge

Hey Andreau....... Six AMAZING gyutos, effin heart stopping.


----------



## Andreu

cheflarge said:


> Hey Andreau....... Six AMAZING gyutos, effin heart stopping.



Thanks, chef! Love the Doi! Beautiful..congrats!


----------



## brainsausage

Just received this image in an email from some guy named Andy? He claims its my knife or something...





Must be spam. I havent ordered a custom gyuto in three years...


----------



## Godslayer

brainsausage said:


> Just received this image in an email from some guy named Andy? He claims its my knife or something...
> 
> View attachment 38776
> 
> 
> Must be spam. I havent ordered a custom gyuto in three years...



:knife:


----------



## Barmoley

brainsausage said:


> Just received this image in an email from some guy named Andy? He claims its my knife or something...
> 
> View attachment 38776
> 
> 
> Must be spam. I havent ordered a custom gyuto in three years...



Tell him not to bug you and contact me instead, Ill take care of it for you.


----------



## bkultra

brainsausage said:


> Just received this image in an email from some guy named Andy? He claims its my knife or something...
> 
> View attachment 38776
> 
> 
> Must be spam. I havent ordered a custom gyuto in three years...



Funny, We just spoke via email... unfortunately it was him confirming that his books are still closed.

Edit: Dibs if you ever sell it


----------



## brainsausage

bkultra said:


> Funny, We just spoke via email... unfortunately it was him confirming that his books are still closed.



Not surprised. I was surprised though when he contacted me out of the blue back in January. After a couple years Id just presumed hed misplaced my order or had too much going on and I didnt feel the need to press the matter. Ive slowed down in my knife buying significantly over the last couple years for a variety of reasons and figured Id get a chance to use his work through JohnnyChance or Lefty at some point...

Very pleasant surprise getting that email in January to say the least


----------



## Corradobrit1

brainsausage said:


> Not surprised. I was surprised though when he contacted me out of the blue back in January. After a couple years Id just presumed hed misplaced my order or had too much going on and I didnt feel the need to press the matter. Ive slowed down in my knife buying significantly over the last couple years for a variety of reasons and figured Id get a chance to use his work through JohnnyChance or Lefty at some point...
> 
> Very pleasant surprise getting that email in January to say the least



Did he charge you more than quoted a couple of years ago? :bigeek:


----------



## panda

lol


----------



## mauichef

NOS Keijiro Doi Blue #2 Mizu Honyaki 300mm


----------



## Eloh

Stunning,even that handle alone is amzaing


----------



## K813zra

mauichef said:


> NOS Keijiro Doi Blue #2 Mizu Honyaki 300mm



Dude...I love it. I have no use for such a knife but man is it pretty.


----------



## Jovidah

K813zra said:


> Dude...I love it. I have no use for such a knife but man is it pretty.



My thoughts everytime I see one of those fancypants yanigabas. They're so damn elegant.


----------



## StonedEdge

It's 2018 and I still can't figure out how to post pics.....sigh, you guys post some nice things.


----------



## cheflarge

Have to have individual URL for each pic


----------



## cheflarge

Maui, how are you liking your Doi?


----------



## Eitan78

K813zra said:


> Dude...I love it. I have no use for such a knife but man is it pretty.



Can you please post a picture of the ura?


----------



## panda

do you guys that buy these pricey yanagis ever use them? i mean, how often do you make sushi??


----------



## Meesterleester

panda said:


> do you guys that buy these pricey yanagis ever use them? i mean, how often do you make sushi??



Maybe they slice protein other than fish for sushi?? I mean, its still a sharp edge


----------



## StonedEdge

panda said:


> do you guys that buy these pricey yanagis ever use them? i mean, how often do you make sushi??


I own a basic JKI Uraku 270 yanagiba...I find myself making sashimi plates and sushi rolls about twice a month when the cravings hit hard. It's a great knife to use for slicing beef tataki, butterflying chicken breasts and skinning whole fish fillets too. 

Oh, and it's super fun to polish/sharpen


----------



## Anton

panda said:


> do you guys that buy these pricey yanagis ever use them? i mean, how often do you make sushi??


 . Why you have to make us fee like that??


----------



## cheflarge

What Anton said!!! &#128516;&#128526;


----------



## inzite

panda said:


> do you guys that buy these pricey yanagis ever use them? i mean, how often do you make sushi??



folks open coconuts with em.


----------



## StonedEdge

inzite said:


> folks open coconuts with em.


So THAT'S what they're for....wish someone told me earlier.


----------



## K813zra

Anton said:


> . Why you have to make us fee like that??



But I totally get where he is coming from. I am not one for collecting things I won't use. Horses for courses, of course...


----------



## brainsausage

I used to use my Asai Yani when I worked grill to cut proteins for service, **** worked great.


----------



## Meesterleester

That always feaks me out. Cant help but think about a razor thin single bevel slipping right between a knuckle in the heat of service. Nice slices though


----------



## cheflarge

Seriously. ....... If you know how to use a knife (knife skills) properly, no worries. If you don't know how to handle a single bevel, then don't!


----------



## pd7077

Been waiting a while for this one to come back in stock...Im smitten!


----------



## K813zra

pd7077 said:


> Been waiting a while for this one to come back in stock...Im smitten!



Sexy!


----------



## pd7077

Mizuno W#2 KS-profile Honyaki


----------



## Barmoley

Looks good.


----------



## milkbaby

pd7077 said:


> Mizuno W#2 KS-profile Honyaki



That looks beautiful. Surprised that they didn't do the typical conservative Japanese hamon (though I totally dig the one on this blade).


----------



## pd7077

milkbaby said:


> That looks beautiful. Surprised that they didn't do the typical conservative Japanese hamon (though I totally dig the one on this blade).



Thanks. The hamon seems pretty typical of what Mizuno normally does. Super stoked about this knife. Shout out to my brother for this early bday gift!!!


----------



## khashy

pd7077 said:


> Mizuno W#2 KS-profile Honyaki



Looks nice. Can we see it from a few different angles?


----------



## pd7077

khashy said:


> Looks nice. Can we see it from a few different angles?



Heres a choil shot I took earlier today. Shes a hefty girl, which suits me. Very nice convexing on the right, and gets nice and thin behind the edge. Ill take more pics tomorrow when the sun is out.


----------



## Andreu

pd7077 said:


> Thanks. The hamon seems pretty typical of what Mizuno normally does. Super stoked about this knife. Shout out to my brother for this early bday gift!!!



Love that good looking knife, _bro_! But of course, Im biased with this knife. &#128540;


----------



## valgard

pd7077 said:


> Mizuno W#2 KS-profile Honyaki



That's a beauty


----------



## Anton

pd7077 said:


> Heres a choil shot I took earlier today. Shes a hefty girl, which suits me. Very nice convexing on the right, and gets nice and thin behind the edge. Ill take more pics tomorrow when the sun is out.



That aint a KS grind! Very Mizuno. Nice!


----------



## K813zra

Anton said:


> That aint a KS grind! Very Mizuno. Nice!



Makes my KS look anemic.


----------



## Anton

K813zra said:


> Makes my KS look anemic.



yup - need to more tacos


----------



## labor of love

pd7077 said:


> Heres a choil shot I took earlier today. Shes a hefty girl, which suits me. Very nice convexing on the right, and gets nice and thin behind the edge. Ill take more pics tomorrow when the sun is out.



Really cool grind.


----------



## K813zra

labor of love said:


> Really cool grind.



I agree and the fact that you can actually see and discus that fact is great. I have some knives where you can feel, through product, that the grand has some 'body' to it but none this pronounced. Now I want a new knife...Hah, damn thread gets me every time.


----------



## Anton

IMO, the grind is basically Mizuno standard honyaki grind, at least it looks just like my Miz wt honyaki, but this new one may have just a touch more heft


----------



## pd7077

The knife is definitely not meant to be an exact copy of the KS...simply inspired by it. The profile, while longer and not as tall as the standard Mizuno honyakis, is still not very close to a KS. I dont have a KS so Im basing my comments on pics Ive seen. The Mizuno doesnt have the same dagger-like tip, and there is no real distal taper. Not surprised that the grind is similar to a standard Mizuno honyaki. Regardless, Im gonna have some fun testing her out this weekend.


----------



## Anton

... it's a whole different knife, hate to break to everyone, but in a very good way IMO. in my experience it comes down to personal preference, use, etc., to get the best of these differences. I personally Love the traditional Mizuno profile over the general KS profile. What I liked about the KS is that it was cheap and felt it could take abuse while having decent edge and nimbleness, but mostly it was cheap and didn't have to "worry" about it. 

That being said, if I had the chance, I would get this new Mizuno.


----------



## labor of love

Anton said:


> IMO, the grind is basically Mizuno standard honyaki grind, atleast it ooks just llike mine, but his may have just a touch more heft



Yep. Im actually having a custom maker replicate this grind as we speak.


----------



## khashy

pd7077 said:


> The knife is definitely not meant to be an exact copy of the KS...simply inspired by it. The profile, while longer and not as tall as the standard Mizuno honyakis, is still not very close to a KS. I dont have a KS so Im basing my comments on pics Ive seen. The Mizuno doesnt have the same dagger-like tip, and there is no real distal taper. Not surprised that the grind is similar to a standard Mizuno honyaki. Regardless, Im gonna have some fun testing her out this weekend.



More photos, youre missing daylight!!


----------



## HRC_64

Yes, please cut something with that mizuno ! 
...that grind from the choil looks sweet. 

very complimentary to original KS,
without stepping down the size,

Also honyaki white steel
edge retention...

which are things many people
put on the wishlist


----------



## Anton

Hoss, dunno what kind of voodo magic you apply to this steel but wow.

and... Wifes going to hurt me


----------



## aboynamedsuita

One of three arriving soon




Spoiler



did you really think lol, these are ZK rehandles






I'll post more pics once I have them


----------



## YG420

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## pd7077

khashy said:


> More photos, youre missing daylight!!



Lol. Ill post some pics in the thread that Andreu started the other day.


----------



## DevinT

Anton said:


> Hoss, dunno what kind of voodo magic you apply to this steel but wow.
> 
> and... Wifes going to hurt me
> 
> View attachment 38798



Wow-wee, nice stuff there. I get to hang with Burke. 

Hoss


----------



## Badgertooth

pd7077 said:


> Been waiting a while for this one to come back in stock...Im smitten!



Dream knife. That and the Honyaki must slay


----------



## Barclid

This thread is bad for my wallet. I've already bought more knives than I should have recently.


----------



## pd7077

Badgertooth said:


> Dream knife. That and the Honyaki must slay



I was surprised to find that the grind on the dammy is much different than the kasumi. The choil shot speaks volumes in this case.


----------



## rjcedeno

I legit cannot figure out how to post pictures.


----------



## CB1968




----------



## Jacob_x

What's the knife lying flat at the bottom with the outrageous spine??


----------



## Jacob_x

Anton said:


> Hoss, dunno what kind of voodo magic you apply to this steel but wow.
> 
> and... Wifes going to hurt me
> 
> View attachment 38798


What's the knife lying flat at the bottom with the outrageous spine??


----------



## Anton

Jacob_x said:


> What's the knife lying flat at the bottom with the outrageous spine??



it's the beast - or floor destroyer as it has hit the ground a couple of times creating some damage and walking away with just a nick. 

A french knife, Au Nain, older than I am. 
250MM; 74MM height at heel 
Spine: 7.3MM at heel, 4.5MM at mid point; 1.6MM at tip 
4.1MM half way up from edge; 2.6MM 1CM above edge

Mostly use to cut through bone and the like, which I don't do often 

Might be a good thinning pjt one day


----------



## panda

anton, i know i wouldnt like it cause its too thin but i still kind of want one of those hiromoto honyakis lol
also, i miss the hell out of the standard miz honyaki. i loved everything about it except for the length the grind is top notch and profile excellent.


----------



## panda

pd7077 - i like how asymmetric that choil shot looks, i bet its a hell of a cutter


----------



## Anton

panda said:


> anton, i know i wouldnt like it cause its too thin but i still kind of want one of those hiromoto honyakis lol
> also, i miss the hell out of the standard miz honyaki. i loved everything about it except for the length the grind is top notch and profile excellent.



Those Hiromoto's honyaki are the bomb, deals, mine ain't thin.... I feel you about the Mizuno being short, I have the same thoughts, I would order a longer one but the prices are now way up there, That being said I like my current Mizuno line up: 270 Blue, 240 Suminagashi (which might be top 3 ever for me) and the 240 (225) honyaki you know.


----------



## Anton

panda said:


> pd7077 - i like how asymmetric that choil shot looks, i bet its a hell of a cutter



Right?!


----------



## panda

i would try the suminagashi if he offered a non damascus kasumi version in white steel  it costs as much as the honyaki! i've always been curious about that one just because of the words thats been said about it by a few people whos impressions on knives i respect.


----------



## Sleep

A couple of reasonably priced blades. Mazaki and Hinoura.


----------



## ashy2classy

Sleep said:


> A couple of reasonably priced blades. Mazaki and Hinoura.



I totally want to try a Hinoura, but can't bring myself to buy one. They look great. Nice ones!


----------



## mack

Hi!

Xerxes Laser 285mm, blond horn - bog oak handle.











Great knife.

Mack.


----------



## K813zra

Sleep said:


> A couple of reasonably priced blades. Mazaki and Hinoura.



Love that Hinoura.


----------



## esoo

Thanks to the KKF BST, a new to me Kotetsu. 




Found it interesting that the Kanji is engraved as if it was a left handed knife.


----------



## JBroida

esoo said:


> Thanks to the KKF BST, a new to me Kotetsu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it interesting that the Kanji is engraved as if it was a left handed knife.



i've found that a number of knives from echizen are engraved that way


----------



## esoo

JBroida said:


> i've found that a number of knives from echizen are engraved that way



Well, as a lefty, I appreciate that


----------



## parbaked

LaSeur 7" Cook's Knife





I'm really impressed with Tony's work. F&F, grind and initial sharpening are all spot on.
I was looking for a heirloom quality, do everything knife for home use and this fits the bill. 

Steel: 52100 at 61HRC
Length: 181mm 
Height: 40mm at heel
Thickness: 2.5mm at heel tapering down to 1.2mm 1" from tip
Handle: Stabilized mahogany and brass


----------



## Danzo

Recent acquisitions. Toyama and mazaki.
I can see why all the hype. Both are beasts.


----------



## ashy2classy

parbaked said:


> LaSeur 7" Cook's Knife
> I'm really impressed with Tony's work. F&F, grind and initial sharpening are all spot on.
> I was looking for a heirloom quality, do everything knife for home use and this fits the bill.
> 
> Steel: 52100 at 61HRC
> Length: 181mm
> Height: 40mm at heel
> Thickness: 2.5mm at heel tapering down to 1.2mm 1" from tip
> Handle: Stabilized mahogany and brass



Tony's a great guy and although I haven't had the chance to try his blades, they seem fantastic. The few he just put out look killer! Not sure why he doesn't get more attention. Plenty of his knives for sale at The Home Butcher if anyone doesn't want to wait. 

Enjoy the knife and great photo!


----------



## milkbaby

parbaked said:


> LaSeur 7" Cook's Knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really impressed with Tony's work. F&F, grind and initial sharpening are all spot on.
> I was looking for a heirloom quality, do everything knife for home use and this fits the bill.



I follow him on Instagram and enjoy the look of his work. That is a nice example, digging the Frenchy style pointy tip.


----------



## parbaked

ashy2classy said:


> Tony's a great guy and although I haven't had the chance to try his blades, they seem fantastic. The few he just put out look killer! Not sure why he doesn't get more attention. Plenty of his knives for sale at The Home Butcher if anyone doesn't want to wait.



Yes...Tony is a pleasure to deal with. This knife performs great, easily equal to my Salem Straub, Bloodroot or Shi Han knives. 
Tony also has some nice looking knives available on his website including some hand hammered damascus, wa-handled beauties and some killer steak knives which I want but don't need....


----------



## parbaked

milkbaby said:


> That is a nice example, digging the Frenchy style pointy tip.



Thanks...the pointy tip is perfect for maneuvering around bones, sliver skin or melon rinds. I wanted his most versatile mid size and this one delivers...


----------



## luther

Because it fits in well with the topic:

A few months ago, I saw my knife in Tony's shop which I really liked visually (not sure if I can show the picture here). Unfortunately, the dimensions did not match my preferences.

I contacted Tony and made him this requirement:






(Also grind and thickness at the different places of the blade were given)

Two days ago I held this knife in my hands:






What can I say? My specifications and wishes were implemented excellently. There are very few makers who can deliver this fit & finish. Great work.:2thumbsup:


----------



## Marek07

parbaked said:


> LaSeur 7" Cook's Knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really impressed with Tony's work. F&F, grind and initial sharpening are all spot on.
> I was looking for a heirloom quality, do everything knife for home use and this fits the bill.
> 
> Steel: 52100 at 61HRC
> Length: 181mm
> Height: 40mm at heel
> Thickness: 2.5mm at heel tapering down to 1.2mm 1" from tip
> Handle: Stabilized mahogany and brass


Looks great!
Would you mind posting the weight?


----------



## parbaked

Marek07 said:


> Would you mind posting the weight?



147 grams...balanced at the bolster...


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Sublime - amazing work from simple sketch/pic to final product! Curious as to the general spec's - especially the heel height! D-shaped handle? Thx for sharing.



luther said:


> Because it fits in well with the topic:
> 
> A few months ago, I saw my knife in Tony's shop which I really liked visually (not sure if I can show the picture here). Unfortunately, the dimensions did not match my preferences.
> 
> I contacted Tony and made him this requirement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Also grind and thickness at the different places of the blade were given)
> 
> Two days ago I held this knife in my hands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say? My specifications and wishes were implemented excellently. There are very few makers who can deliver this fit & finish. Great work.:2thumbsup:


----------



## HRC_64

holy flat profile


----------



## Christian1

First nice chef knife, sorry for bad picture

https://imgur.com/a/r5IMM


----------



## Viggetorr

Danzo said:


> Recent acquisitions. Toyama and mazaki.
> I can see why all the hype. Both are beasts.



Which one is beastier? If you were to get, say, a 240 gyuto?


----------



## bkultra

Viggetorr said:


> Which one is beastier? If you were to get, say, a 240 gyuto?



I own both in this size... Mine are nearly identical is specs (246 mm x 55 mm , 229 grams). The Toyama has better F&F and grind. The Mazaki has a better profile and tip.


----------



## Viggetorr

bkultra said:


> I own both in this size... Mine are nearly identical is specs (246 mm x 55 mm , 229 grams). The Toyama has better F&F and grind. The Mazaki has a better profile and tip.



That is lighter than I thought! Better profile as in larger flat spot and better grind as in better cutter?


----------



## bkultra

The profile of the Mazaki is indeed flatter and more to my liking. With regards to the grind there are always tradeoffs. The Toyama does cut through with less effort but doesn't exhibit the same amount of food separation. The Mazaki is still an excellent "cutter".


----------



## Danzo

Viggetorr said:


> Which one is beastier? If you were to get, say, a 240 gyuto?



Toyama with out a doubt, much beastier, the Toyama is a workhorse for sure. The mazaki although its thick at the heel it tapers down so much that I wouldnt consider it a workhorse at all, more of a middleweight. Less confident in hand than the Toyama, but still a great knife. Also keep in mind mine is from another retailer under another name tesshu, although still forged by mazaki San.


----------



## bkultra

I agree that the Mazaki has a great amount of distal tapering. It's a hybrid with a heavy heel and nimble tip.

For clarity... Some Toyama knives (240 mm) are heavier around 250ish, mine is around 229.


----------



## Danzo

^^^ exactly. Way fun knife. But I will say, and just being honest, Im having more fun with the Toyama. Very robust, amazing board feel and feedback when cutting. Doesnt ghost through onions like he mazaki but like I said the Toyama just feels so confident.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

My chilli plants are going off at the moment

got this knife for my birthday in Aug... I have been a bit slack in posting

great knife, fantastic cutter and looks good


----------



## luther

MontezumaBoy said:


> Sublime - amazing work from simple sketch/pic to final product! Curious as to the general spec's - especially the heel height! D-shaped handle? Thx for sharing.



Its a 235mm (edge) x 57mm with a D-shaped handle and tapered on both sides.
A few more pics from Tony on IG: https://www.instagram.com/p/BgFMzYXhwea/?taken-by=laseurknives

b.t.w.: This was the original eye catcher: https://www.instagram.com/p/BW0jprGFjHp/?taken-by=laseurknives


----------



## panda

the handle on tesshu mazaki is so huge, lol. i like large handles and even for me it was a bit much.


----------



## Danzo

For real! I feel like I cant even give it an honest opinion yet because it feels like Im holding an axe.


----------



## K813zra

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> My chilli plants are going off at the moment
> 
> got this knife for my birthday in Aug... I have been a bit slack in posting
> 
> great knife, fantastic cutter and looks good



Man, that is a good looking knife!


----------



## panda

i bet mack is drooling over the handle


----------



## welshstar

luther said:


> Because it fits in well with the topic:
> 
> A few months ago, I saw my knife in Tony's shop which I really liked visually (not sure if I can show the picture here). Unfortunately, the dimensions did not match my preferences.
> 
> I contacted Tony and made him this requirement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Also grind and thickness at the different places of the blade were given)
> 
> Two days ago I held this knife in my hands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say? My specifications and wishes were implemented excellently. There are very few makers who can deliver this fit & finish. Great work.:2thumbsup:



Hi

Ive been absent for a few years, who is this maker please and do you have his website

Thanks

ALan


----------



## parbaked

http://www.laseurknives.com


----------



## K813zra

parbaked said:


> http://www.laseurknives.com



I was not aware of him or his knives but looking at his site they look quite nice and fairly priced.


----------



## Panamapeet

Yoshikazu Ikeda Blue 1 honyaki gyuto

[video=youtube;CWACg3c3IBY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWACg3c3IBY[/video]



 


Pics are clickable


----------



## HRC_64

Spipet said:


> Yoshikazu Ikeda Blue 1 honyaki gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....




any chance to post up distal taper / choil shots of this beauty?


----------



## valgard

Show stopper



Spipet said:


> Yoshikazu Ikeda Blue 1 honyaki gyuto
> 
> [video=youtube;CWACg3c3IBY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWACg3c3IBY[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics are clickable


----------



## JBroida

any reason we can't just say Sakai Izumi like it says on the blade?


----------



## Panamapeet

JBroida said:


> any reason we can't just say Sakai Izumi like it says on the blade?



Other than me not being able to understand what the kanji means, no . All I was told is that it was forged by Ikeda and sharpened by Kasahara, any additional insight is more than welcome!

Will post some measurements and a choil shot tomorrow.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Spipet said:


> Yoshikazu Ikeda Blue 1 honyaki gyuto
> 
> [video=youtube;CWACg3c3IBY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWACg3c3IBY[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics are clickable



Wow! Whered you find that jem?


----------



## dwalker

I got one, too. I don't know what my Kanji says either.


----------



## Barclid

JBroida said:


> any reason we can't just say Sakai Izumi like it says on the blade?


I'm assuming because it was purchased based on the smith and the branding was largely irrelevant during the sale.


----------



## Panamapeet

Barclid said:


> I'm assuming because it was purchased based on the smith and the branding was largely irrelevant during the sale.



Fair is fair, I did specify the sharpener as well when i ordered, so should have mentioned him as well


----------



## labor of love

dwalker said:


> I got one, too. I don't know what my Kanji says either.



Love it. Where did you get that?


----------



## HRC_64

I really like that look/
balance of heft and thin-ness

Which one is that choil shot? 

cheers


----------



## dwalker

The 240 came from Bernal, the 270 was ordered through a Sakai vendor. I got a pretty sweet deal on the one from Bernal, it came bundled with this stone for free.


----------



## dwalker

HRC_64 said:


> I really like that look/
> balance of heft and thin-ness
> 
> Which one is that choil shot?
> 
> cheers


The 270


----------



## Panamapeet

HRC_64 said:


> any chance to post up distal taper / choil shots of this beauty?






Bit of a wonky handle install (not by me fortunately), but this deserves a custom handle so not too bothered!


Cutting edge length: 232
Spine at handle: 2.93
Spine at heel: 2.86
Spine halfway: 2.08
Spine 5cm from tip: 1.73
Spine 2.5 cm from tip: 1.55
Spine 1.5 cm from tip: 1.2
Weigth: 195
Heigth at heel: 49.1


----------



## pd7077

dwalker said:


> I got one, too. I don't know what my Kanji says either.



Gorgeous knife! I'm itching to get mine, but I'm still about 2 months out.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

pd7077 said:


> Gorgeous knife! I'm itching to get mine, but I'm still about 2 months out.



Where are these coming from if I may ask?


----------



## Panamapeet

Chicagohawkie said:


> Where are these coming from if I may ask?



They just drop out of the sky


----------



## mack

panda said:


> i bet mack is drooling over the handle



I do, I do.

But would be better without the spacer. But you can't get everything *lol*

Mack.


----------



## Hbeernink

TX knives by Steffen Toksvig. Apologies for the potato pictures. Can't seem to get images to embed either, so here's a link
https://imgur.com/a/MZ5k3


----------



## KimBronnum

Could you give a short review of how this knife cuts etc. Ive been interested in his work as Steffen lives only 8 kilometres from my home. The knives look really nice and well done [emoji2]
- Kim


----------



## Hbeernink

KimBronnum said:


> Could you give a short review of how this knife cuts etc. Ive been interested in his work as Steffen lives only 8 kilometres from my home. The knives look really nice and well done [emoji2]
> - Kim



I was just in CPH and was trying to meet up with Steffen - work got in the way of that, but I'll be there again soon. 

For the knife - I've only used it once as it just arrived yesterday, but so far so good. It's a bit short for my preference, but I bought this one for my SO who needs a stainless workhorse (she's been using the "hello shiggy" 210 shigefusa, if anyone remembers that one). This one was described as being a bit thicker at the spine, but it's still thin at the edge and more nimble feeling than I thought it might be. I figured it would be a solid all arounder, and relatively robust - it's AEBL, so edge will depend highly on heat treatment. Good balance (balance point is between the bolster and the logo on the blade) and a solid secure feel. Need to find a saya for it...

Fit and finish are tops - very beautiful aesthetic. I'll probably get a custom TX pretty quickly - his diff-treated carbon blades are gorgeous.


----------



## BlueSteel

My custom W2 honyaki just arrived from Tony LaSeur and it is thrilling!!! I'm bad at uploading pics, so I'll share the link to 4 pics Tony posted to his Instagram via the link below. The pics are in somewhat low light...the knife has a very shiny polish in real life!!! About 253mm long x 57mm high at the heel, with the extra beefy handle (perfectly to my specs), it weighs in at 265g. Handle is Tony's design and crafted from stunning burled Amboyna:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BgcP1_shKzd/?taken-by=laseurknives

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## daddy yo yo

Hbeernink said:


> (she's been using the "hello shiggy" 210 shigefusa, if anyone remembers that one)


I do! Let me know if she now wants to get rid of it...


----------



## Hbeernink

daddy yo yo said:


> I do! Let me know if she now wants to get rid of it...



nope - still love that knife :wink:


----------



## parbaked

BlueSteel said:


> My custom W2 honyaki just arrived from Tony LaSeur and it is thrilling!!!



Congratulations...here's a pic...Tony makes fine knives for sure...


----------



## ashy2classy

BlueSteel said:


> My custom W2 honyaki just arrived from Tony LaSeur and it is thrilling!!! I'm bad at uploading pics, so I'll share the link to 4 pics Tony posted to his Instagram via the link below. The pics are in somewhat low light...the knife has a very shiny polish in real life!!! About 253mm long x 57mm high at the heel, with the extra beefy handle (perfectly to my specs), it weighs in at 265g. Handle is Tony's design and crafted from stunning burled Amboyna:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BgcP1_shKzd/?taken-by=laseurknives
> 
> Cheers,
> Blair



So you got that beauty???? Love it, especially the handle config. That amboyna burl is incredible!


----------



## BlueSteel

ashy2classy said:


> So you got that beauty???? Love it, especially the handle config. That amboyna burl is incredible!



Yes, it was me! Thank you - Tony did amazing work on this knife. Working with him on creating just what I wanted was a pleasure. And the knife (including the amazing handle) far exceeded my expectations. A real gem!!!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## mauichef

A couple of recent additions.....
Sakai Jikko Akebono Blue #2 Gyuto 240mm by Kenichi Shiraki
Tanaka Ginsan Gyuto 210mm


----------



## BlueSteel

parbaked said:


> Congratulations...here's a pic...Tony makes fine knives for sure...



Thank you! This is my first knife from him, and I'm 100% convinced!!! He is under-rated for sure. Great guy too!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## mauichef

BlueSteel said:


> My custom W2 honyaki just arrived from Tony LaSeur and it is thrilling!!! I'm bad at uploading pics, so I'll share the link to 4 pics Tony posted to his Instagram via the link below. The pics are in somewhat low light...the knife has a very shiny polish in real life!!! About 253mm long x 57mm high at the heel, with the extra beefy handle (perfectly to my specs), it weighs in at 265g. Handle is Tony's design and crafted from stunning burled Amboyna:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BgcP1_shKzd/?taken-by=laseurknives
> 
> Cheers,
> Blair



That is stunning Blair.
Congratulations.
Would love to know how it performs.


----------



## ashy2classy

Hbeernink said:


> TX knives by Steffen Toksvig. Apologies for the potato pictures. Can't seem to get images to embed either, so here's a link
> https://imgur.com/a/MZ5k3



Very nice! I think he's going to or should get more attention soon. Just like Tony LaSeur. Both great makers, IMO.


----------



## BlueSteel

mauichef said:


> That is stunning Blair.
> Congratulations.
> Would love to know how it performs.




Thank you! So far so good...actually great. Did a small veggie stirfry and a salad with it. No trouble at all with hard stuff like carrots - not quite a laser, but no wedging and nice fine cuts. Tomato and cucumber no trouble - cut tomato clean with OOTB edge. It did show some reactivity to tomato (on the blade, but no off flavor on the food), but that is to be expected given the carbon content.

The feedback from this knife on the board is so authoritative. I had not ever used a honyaki knife before, but you can feel a difference. Very cool.

Congrats to you on your new Akebono...I am envious - that is one that I was very interested in but never pulled the trigger. By all accounts it is a great knife!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## ashy2classy

Showing off the new Tanaka R2 210 black micarta western...


----------



## Grunt173

ashy2classy said:


> Showing off the new Tanaka R2 210 black micarta western...



Oh wow,I think we have a winner. I'm a sucker for that blue. Good looking knife,no doubt about it.


----------



## parbaked

ashy2classy said:


> Showing off the new Tanaka R2 210 black micarta western...



Show off!!!!


:justkidding:


----------



## mauichef

Oh Kevin. That Tanaka is such a stunner. Congrats mate!


----------



## fatboylim

ashy2classy said:


> Showing off the new Tanaka R2 210 black micarta western...


Nice pick up! Did you get that from BST on CKTG?


----------



## ashy2classy

fatboylim said:


> Nice pick up! Did you get that from BST on CKTG?



Snagged it from KKF...


----------



## BlueSteel

ashy2classy said:


> Snagged it from KKF...



Beautiful - that handle is super nice!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## welshstar

New Matsubara blue #2 Nashiji, a blue 2 with stainless cladding. I just wanted a heavier but still sharp workhorse.

https://images.yswcdn.com/-67098781...*/matsubara-blue-2-nashiji-gyuto-240mm-48.png


----------



## HRC_64

welshstar said:


> New Matsubara blue #2 Nashiji, a blue 2 with stainless cladding. I just wanted a heavier but still sharp workhorse.



link broken


>This Site Not Allowed Here.com


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Love to see the pics, but I can't.


----------



## welshstar

https://www.**************.com/mabl2nagy24.html


----------



## parbaked

Before you can show your newest buy you need to learn how to show your newest buy...posting a link to that site won't get it done...


----------



## Legion

My first knife: Tanaka R2


----------



## 42537703

Nice Tanaka and the wenge saya. Is it from James?


----------



## Legion

42537703 said:


> Nice Tanaka and the wenge saya. Is it from James?


Yes, indeed!


----------



## banjo1071

Triple-s-grind-cleavkriri in 1.2562.......


----------



## esoo

banjo1071 said:


> Triple-s-grind-cleavkriri in 1.2562.......



That is one heck of a "nakiri"


----------



## banjo1071

It is. Tinfoilthin behind the edge, but with quit some heft to it.
Somehow a highly functional mixture between a Dalman and a Raquin, if i may say so....


----------



## cheflarge

SO COOL!!! Waaay jealous! &#128526;


----------



## pete84

Courtesy of Nutmeg:



IMG_0060 by pedrito92, on Flickr



IMG_0061 by pedrito92, on Flickr

300mm Kato Yoshiaki Yanagi


----------



## Anton

pete84 said:


> Courtesy of Nutmeg:
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0060 by pedrito92, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0061 by pedrito92, on Flickr
> 
> 300mm Kato Yoshiaki Yanagi



no way! 

Damn - no wonder you had to unload!


----------



## geoff_nocon

Also got mine yesterday 300mm kato yanagi


----------



## Corradobrit1

^^ Work of art


----------



## pete84

Anton said:


> no way!
> 
> Damn - no wonder you had to unload!



Haha yeah bro had to make room for that puppy

Its rainin Kato yanagi up in here!


----------



## panda

i want to see those yanagi's in action, slice some fish!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Some Zwilling Kramer knives that had been worked on by @jknifeimports (the 52100 chef knife was thinned/convexed and is pretty much a mirror finish) the handles were done by @schroederknifeworks

I also have a Kato Workhorse Gyuto refinished by JKI that I'll have to post soon


----------



## Danzo

Whoa that galaxy breadknife handle is nuts!


----------



## Ragustoriches

Not super new, but I picked up a comet 230mm in 52100. I love it. Really nice flat profile, balance is amazing, and the edge retention has been awesome. It is fairly thick at the spine but tapers beautifully with a thin grind. I dont think I am able to post pics on here but you can check it out on my Instagram: ragustoriches91


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Dalman / Thor-Damasteel at 240+ by 57+ wearing Rudolf (ferrule) & Birch ... thx Robin!


----------



## Ragustoriches

@montezumaBoy.... you win


----------



## parbaked

FTW


----------



## panda

dama steel looks like fancy wrapping paper pattern


----------



## Ragustoriches

Dalman is doing absolutely savage work right now. I have a petty and a gyuto from him and they are great performers


----------



## Nomsdotcom

panda said:


> dama steel looks like fancy wrapping paper pattern


I'd be happy to get that present


----------



## RDalman

@MontezumaBoy it's not Rudolf I'm afraid, it's marbled buffalo


----------



## HRC_64

holy **** thats purrrrty


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Sorry Robin - was "marbled buffalo" next to Comet or Vixen? I can never remember .... :bliss:



RDalman said:


> @MontezumaBoy it's not Rudolf I'm afraid, it's marbled buffalo


----------



## cheflivengood

RDalman said:


> @MontezumaBoy it's not Rudolf I'm afraid, it's marbled buffalo



Nice to see someone do a deep etch bro!


----------



## RDalman

cheflivengood said:


> Nice to see someone do a deep etch bro!



Thanks yea with masked edge during etchI think it does the damasteel some favor


----------



## cheflivengood

RDalman said:


> Thanks yea with masked edge during etchI think it does the damasteel some favor



How do you mask? I've done just tape, tape over nail polish, and just nail polish, but never in a heated etchent.


----------



## RDalman

cheflivengood said:


> How do you mask? I've done just tape, tape over nail polish, and just nail polish, but never in a heated etchent.



Paint marker, multiple applications and atleas a mm up on both sides to be safe. It can show some post etch (since the microbevel is smaller), but I think the function is worth it.


----------



## XooMG

Not sure if it's staying with me but wanted to get a photo, though they aren't the most photogenic knives. I figure a busy background and some water droplets can help distract from the finish and engraving. :whistling:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Not a knife, but a new knife roll and I put some knives in it



Tokyo style knife wrap from Greg at www.darkhardt.com (HARDT)
Mine is waxed canvas (full leather was also an option) with Italian leather trim and lined with beautiful Japanese tenugui fabric. These limited edition versions feature the artwork of Katsushika Hokusai mine is "South Wind, Clear Sky (Gaif&#363; kaisei), also known as Red Fuji, from the series Thirty-six Views of Mount Fuji (Fugaku sanj&#363;rokkei)" and there were also some made with "Under the Wave off Kanagawa (Kanagawa oki nami ura), also known as The Great Wave, from the series Thirty-six Views of Mount Fuji (Fugaku sanj&#363;rokkei)"


----------



## MrChen

Seen a few Kato 240 wh Gyuto.
If anyone is willing to let it go, either trading or selling... let me know please


----------



## Marek07

XooMG said:


> Not sure if it's staying with me but wanted to get a photo, though they aren't the most photogenic knives. I figure a busy background and some water droplets can help distract from the finish and engraving. :whistling:


You must have figured right! Don't know what it looks like in person but sure as hell looks photogenic as presented. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marek07

aboynamedsuita said:


> Not a knife, but a new knife roll and I put some knives in it
> View attachment 39100
> 
> 
> Tokyo style knife wrap from Greg at www.darkhardt.com (HARDT)
> Mine is waxed canvas (full leather was also an option) with Italian leather trim and lined with beautiful Japanese tenugui fabric. These limited edition versions feature the artwork of Katsushika Hokusai mine is "South Wind, Clear Sky (Gaif&#363; kaisei), also known as Red Fuji, from the series Thirty-six Views of Mount Fuji (Fugaku sanj&#363;rokkei)" and there were also some made with "Under the Wave off Kanagawa (Kanagawa oki nami ura), also known as The Great Wave, from the series Thirty-six Views of Mount Fuji (Fugaku sanj&#363;rokkei)"


Love the roll and love the way it's been populated!
:doublethumbsup:


----------



## XooMG

Marek07 said:


> You must have figured right! Don't know what it looks like in person but sure as hell looks photogenic as presented. :thumbsup:


Thank you. The knife has its charm, but for the current prices, I'm probably a bit more judgemental than I'd otherwise be.

I had a backup in case folks said the droplets made the engraving illegible:


----------



## milkbaby

XooMG said:


> Thank you. The knife has its charm, but for the current prices, I'm probably a bit more judgemental than I'd otherwise be.
> 
> I had a backup in case folks said the droplets made the engraving illegible:



But that kanji looks like it was done by a five year old! 

Both pics are really nice.


----------



## Jovidah

If your 5 year old son produces that, you better give him a forge, a couple of grinders and a metric ton of steel for his next birthday.


----------



## dwalker

milkbaby said:


> But that kanji looks like it was done by a five year old!
> 
> Both pics are really nice.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Nice callback.


----------



## panda

Did anyone else notice this thread hit 1095 pages? I thought to myself, hey I have a knife in that steel!


----------



## parbaked

I'd have to wait until page 52100...
Let's get shopping people!


----------



## Xenif

I went to pick up some usb cables from the mailbox, and found this:







Just another run of the mill Tanaka Ginsanko 150 petty


----------



## panda

what is it? that handle looks huge


----------



## Xenif

panda said:


> what is it? that handle looks huge


Tanaka Nashij Ginsanko 150 petty


----------



## Seth

panda said:


> Did anyone else notice this thread hit 1095 pages? I thought to myself, hey I have a knife in that steel!


You can set the number of comments per page; I only have 548 pages. If you mean comments, it works for me.


----------



## Jville

Xenif said:


> I went to pick up some usb cables from the mailbox, and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another run of the mill Tanaka Ginsanko 150 petty



It sort of has a honesuki look to it, no?


----------



## toddrhodes

Masamoto KS 240mm





Akazawa Chou-Ao-Sintan Wa-Gyuto 270mm (on top)





And a Gesshin 1000/6000 Combo Stone, not pictured, but just used it today for the first time and I love it.


----------



## labor of love

How did you find that??? I Tanaka stopped making ginsanko pettys. Is it old stock?



Xenif said:


> I went to pick up some usb cables from the mailbox, and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another run of the mill Tanaka Ginsanko 150 petty


----------



## dmourati

[video=youtube;mrok3NpBnyk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrok3NpBnyk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrok3NpBnyk[/video]


----------



## Xenif

Yes this one was very hard to get, but I dont have a current example to compare it to, but it has that wide bevel looks of the older gin3


labor of love said:


> How did you find that??? I Tanaka stopped making ginsanko pettys. Is it old stock?






another angle may help figure it out


----------



## Godslayer

dmourati said:


> [video=youtube;mrok3NpBnyk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrok3NpBnyk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrok3NpBnyk[/video]



Sexiest KS in the world? Cody paul x scorpion forge x masamoto


----------



## panda

that ks looks like a molested abomination. gross ugh.... why tho?? i'm sorry but that should have been put in the ugly knife thread.

if you wanted a pretty one, look no further than bkultra's pride and joy honyaki version for the perfect example (made by marko tsourkan).


----------



## dmourati

panda said:


> that ks looks like a molested abomination. gross ugh.... why tho?? i'm sorry but that should have been put in the ugly knife thread.



Thanks.


----------



## panda

welcome


----------



## Godslayer

dmourati said:


> Thanks.



Don't mind him champ, your ks is sick and the burst of colour really makes it unique, I won't argue bkultra's is without doubt the classier of the two, but yours has a flair about it(like it just doesn't give a F what people think), that and with Cris's handle being the perfect combination of wa and westren, and ok, cody paul probably makes one of... if not the best saya I've ever seen, they really are stunning, with perfect friction fit and beautiful contours, you really have one amazing package that i'm willing to bet 99.9% of line cooks would kill for, I know I'd rock it with a smile.


----------



## dmourati

Thanks. I liked bkultras when he shared it. Everyone else here has been awesome to a newb. Cris and Cody were both awesome. I haven't even gotten the knife back from the rehandle yet.


----------



## Godslayer

dmourati said:


> Thanks. I liked bkultras when he shared it. Everyone else here has been awesome to a newb. Cris and Cody were both awesome. I haven't even gotten the knife back from the rehandle yet.



I know I saw the blade on Instagram earlier today, cody is doing a caged bird saya(in collaboration with a local artist) for me if the honyaki I ordered from japan would ever be finished, who knew custom dimensions, profile and polishing would make it take so long lol.


----------



## dmourati

So cool.

I want to buy more knives just so I can work with these guys again.


----------



## Jovidah

So pink is the new ebony? 
To be honest I can understand where panda's coming from; it's not my cup of tea either. But that doesn't matter one iota as long as it's _your_ cup of tea. The whole beauty of getting custom stuff is that you can finally get what you want, not what others want... 
And in pink-ness it's still overshadowed by the Hello Kitty Shigefusa that came by here once upon a time. :biggrin:


----------



## cheflivengood

300 x 60 "Leviathan"


----------



## Xenif

Jovidah said:


> Hello Kitty Shigefusa that came by here once upon a time. [emoji3]



Wait a second, hold on. Did u just say Hello Kitty Shigefusa !? Now I have to search that thread


----------



## Wdestate

cheflivengood said:


> 300 x 60 "Leviathan"
> View attachment 39125
> 
> View attachment 39126
> 
> View attachment 39127
> 
> View attachment 39128



Damn that thing fits the name, it's indeed a levithan


----------



## shownomarci

Xenif said:


> Wait a second, hold on. Did u just say Hello Kitty Shigefusa !? Now I have to search that thread



Handle
Knife
More pics of the 'Hello Shiggy'


----------



## ashy2classy

cheflivengood said:


> 300 x 60 "Leviathan"



DAAAMNNN you snagged that one? Awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## Legion

dmourati said:


> [video=youtube;mrok3NpBnyk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrok3NpBnyk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrok3NpBnyk[/video]



Very nice. Like the use of koa in the handle. I've got a friend of the family that does a lot of work with exotic Hawaiian woods.

And yeah, don't mind panda. He's from Florida. Nuff said.


----------



## milkbaby

dmourati said:


> [video=youtube;mrok3NpBnyk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrok3NpBnyk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrok3NpBnyk[/video]



I think it's unique and wonderful. Looks different than the usual shape handle that Cris does. Curly koa is always nice!

Only two things that might be issues are that purpleheart often eventually turns brown, it's a known issue in many colorful exotic woods, and stabilized koa is much heavier than the typical ho wood so that handle will change the balance. Not a big deal either way if you're ok with those two issues.


----------



## Legion

cheflivengood said:


> 300 x 60 "Leviathan"
> View attachment 39128


That handle is down right celestial. :drool:


----------



## milkbaby

cheflivengood said:


> 300 x 60 "Leviathan"



Probably the coolest thing that Don showed on his Instagram recently! I'm not normally into the handle and saya matchy-matchy thing, but it really works on this one. Totally sweet. Nice pickup!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

"Leviathan" is certainly apropos... if you don't mind where is the balance point? 

Amazing and thx for sharing.



cheflivengood said:


> 300 x 60 "Leviathan"
> View attachment 39125
> 
> View attachment 39126
> 
> View attachment 39127
> 
> View attachment 39128


----------



## Badgertooth

XooMG said:


> I had a backup in case folks said the droplets made the engraving illegible



*childlike* engraving


----------



## cheflivengood

MontezumaBoy said:


> "Leviathan" is certainly apropos... if you don't mind where is the balance point?
> 
> Amazing and thx for sharing.



Its a little in front of the pinch, not noticable


----------



## abepaniagua

Courtesy of ryanjams. My first true Japanese knife: Munetoshi Gyuto 210mm.


----------



## niwaki-boy

Nice I love my munes! Congrats on your first jknife


----------



## ashy2classy

abepaniagua said:


> Courtesy of ryanjams. My first true Japanese knife: Munetoshi Gyuto 210mm.



Love everything about the looks of that thing. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## abepaniagua

Thank you guys! Now I need to learn how to make a handle for it!


----------



## Danzo

abepaniagua said:


> Thank you guys! Now I need to learn how to make a handle for it!



Thats a whole nother rabbit hole my friend


----------



## XooMG

Funny thing is the Munetoshi is actually made in China. Their factory has been operating for over six years as ZongLi knife company but recently rebranded in order to cater to the Western market by just kidding, I am just making this up.


----------



## Badgertooth

XooMG said:


> Funny thing is the Munetoshi is actually made in China. Their factory has been operating for over six years as ZongLi knife company but recently rebranded in order to cater to the Western market by just kidding, I am just making this up.



This had me hook, line and sinker until the last sentence!


----------



## valgard

Badgertooth said:


> This had me hook, line and sinker until the last sentence!


Same! I was like ***! :rofl2: :doublethumbsup:


----------



## daddy yo yo

abepaniagua said:


> Courtesy of ryanjams. My first true Japanese knife: Munetoshi Gyuto 210mm.



That looks very sweet! I love the functional appearance of these, pure cutters, nothing fancy, although this handle looks special, darker than normal ho with more figure... I like it!


----------



## daddy yo yo

cheflivengood said:


> 300 x 60 "Leviathan"
> View attachment 39125
> 
> View attachment 39126
> 
> View attachment 39127
> 
> View attachment 39128



This is a piece of art, not a tool... Amazing!


----------



## daveb

Xenif said:


> I went to pick up some usb cables from the mailbox, and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another run of the mill Tanaka Ginsanko 150 petty


I'll send you some usb cables in exchange - you can even pick the colors[emoji41]


----------



## mauichef

Fudo Kuniyuki Kamagata (Genkai Masakuni) White Mizu Honyaki Usuba 240mm. Fully polished with Ebony/Water Buffalo Horn handle.
This is a NOS knife that was made about 20+ years ago. Still had plastic wrapper on the handle.
















And a Genkai Family Photo!


----------



## Anton

mauichef said:


> Fudo Kuniyuki Kamagata (Genkai Masakuni) White Mizu Honyaki Usuba 240mm. Fully polished with Ebony/Water Buffalo Horn handle.
> This is a NOS knife that was made about 20+ years ago. Still had plastic wrapper on the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Genkai Family Photo!



Some special stuff there


----------



## cheflarge

Just received:

Mario Ingoglia 280mm gyuto
Nitro v stainless steel
Ironwood/Oosik handle
Marios grinds are effin unbelievable!!!














What an amazing knife!!! Acquired through trade on B/S/T. Thanks KKF! :doublethumbsup::cool2::ubersexy:


----------



## Viggetorr

That Munetoshi kurouchi looks so much better in real life than on JNS photos!


----------



## abepaniagua

Viggetorr said:


> That Munetoshi kurouchi looks so much better in real life than on JNS photos!



Thanks! It does look better in person.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Munetoshi, Dark horse eye brow raised performer, sharpened up lickedy split too.


----------



## abepaniagua

Mucho Bocho said:


> Munetoshi, Dark horse eye brow raised performer, sharpened up lickedy split too.



Certainly! Thanks to you that was!


----------



## BlueSteel

cheflivengood said:


> 300 x 60 "Leviathan"
> View attachment 39125



WOW! :bigeek:

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Sanguine

Does "recently resurrected" count?
Dug out the 30+ year old never used Sakon Usaba & my badly worked old stamped Suncraft.


----------



## Panamapeet

Two new knives (left and right), together with their 'brother'. 
From left to right: 

Genkai Fudo Kuniyuki 335mm honyaki yanagiba
Genkai crescent moon over mount fuji 300mm honyaki yanagiba (pics don't show it, but there is a mount Fuji there :tease:
Genkai sanbon sugi 300mm honyaki yanagiba


----------



## Anton

Spipet said:


> Two new knives (left and right), together with their 'brother'.
> From left to right:
> 
> Genkai Fudo Kuniyuki 335mm honyaki yanagiba
> Genkai crescent moon over mount fuji 300mm honyaki yanagiba (pics don't show it, but there is a mount Fuji there :tease:
> Genkai sanbon sugi 300mm honyaki yanagiba



Savage 

How did u find 3 genkai all at once?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Spipet said:


> Two new knives (left and right), together with their 'brother'.
> From left to right:
> 
> Genkai Fudo Kuniyuki 335mm honyaki yanagiba
> Genkai crescent moon over mount fuji 300mm honyaki yanagiba (pics don't show it, but there is a mount Fuji there :tease:
> Genkai sanbon sugi 300mm honyaki yanagiba



Guess you intend on cutting a lot of sushi? Why 3?


----------



## Godslayer

Spipet said:


> Two new knives (left and right), together with their 'brother'.
> From left to right:
> 
> Genkai Fudo Kuniyuki 335mm honyaki yanagiba
> Genkai crescent moon over mount fuji 300mm honyaki yanagiba (pics don't show it, but there is a mount Fuji there :tease:
> Genkai sanbon sugi 300mm honyaki yanagiba



I don't like you 







:justkidding:



Those blades look stunning, I expect to see some patina on those soon... we don't take kindly to collectors around these parts


----------



## Panamapeet

To answer your questions: Genkais are relatively easy to find, at least the regular wavy hamon or mt fuji hamon are. The others a harder, but I got lucky . Why 3? Well, why not is a better question if you ask me.... same reason almost all people here buy multiple knives I guess. And at least one of them will be used!


----------



## chinacats

I was hoping you were a sushi chef


----------



## K813zra

Spipet said:


> To answer your questions: Genkais are relatively easy to find, at least the regular wavy hamon or mt fuji hamon are. The others a harder, but I got lucky . Why 3? Well, why not is a better question if you ask me.... same reason almost all people here buy multiple knives I guess. And at least one of them will be used!



They are good looking blades but every time someone mentions the mount fuji thing all I can think of is "Moons Over My Hammy". No sushi at Denny's though.


----------



## bkultra

Super bird > moons over my hammy


----------



## K813zra

bkultra said:


> Super bird > moons over my hammy



Agreed.


----------



## YG420

Lol


----------



## Panamapeet

chinacats said:


> I was hoping you were a sushi chef



So sorry to disappoint...


----------



## Nomsdotcom

bkultra said:


> Super bird > moons over my hammy


Never hear of a Super Bird jamon...


----------



## Andreu

A couple of new acquisitions. The nakiri is my personal unicorn that I managed to hunt down. Finally!


----------



## Seth

I just got a shig santoku - being a purist, it didn't sit right - but I have to say I love using it.
~s


----------



## Andreu

Seth said:


> I just got a shig santoku - being a purist, it didn't sit right - but I have to say I love using it.
> ~s



Do you have the KU or kitaeji? Regardless, Im glad to hear that you love using it. I love the profile of my santoku. I dont care...call me Rachel for all I care. :lol2::knife:


----------



## Xenif

I think knives should be delivered like this, what do you guys think?






Thanks KKF for letting me think I need a lot of Gyutos, when what I really need is an awesome Nakiri [emoji51] 

Shout out to Judd for letting me buy this thing


----------



## Andreu

Xenif said:


> I think knives should be delivered like this, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks KKF for letting me think I need a lot of Gyutos, when what I really need is an awesome Nakiri [emoji51]
> 
> Shout out to Judd for letting me buy this thing



Now, thats what I call a unicorn express. Congrats!


----------



## eaglerock

New one  Hinoura Ajikataya 210mm gyuto


----------



## HRC_64

The Hinoura from blueway japan ?


----------



## labor of love

Or cleancut.


----------



## Nemo

(Deleted post- was thinking about a different knife)


----------



## labor of love

A couple of new Kippingtons arrived. Both 1095 honyaki. One is convex laser and the other is southpaw or asymmetrical mizuno inspired grind.
https://imgur.com/gallery/WHFxs

Heres the thread w better pics of the southpaw 
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/36314-The-Southpaw?highlight=Southpaw


----------



## Barmoley

Very nice. I really like the profile. The bacon line looks great too. More pictures and is the convex laser a work pony.


----------



## valgard

very nice!


----------



## labor of love

Barmoley said:


> Very nice. I really like the profile. The bacon line looks great too. More pictures and is the convex laser a work pony.



Yeah, Im at work. Just wanted to take a quick pic before patina settles in. Ill take more. Work pony is simply a figment of my imagination...until someone commissions Kippington to make one. &#128526;


----------



## Barmoley

Let us know how these perform and some measurements when you have time.


----------



## ashy2classy

labor of love said:


> A couple of new Kippingtons arrived. Both 1095 honyaki. One is convex laser and the other is southpaw or asymmetrical mizuno inspired grind.
> https://imgur.com/gallery/WHFxs
> 
> Heres the thread w better pics of the southpaw
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/36314-The-Southpaw?highlight=Southpaw



Sweet! Are they yours or are they the passarounds? They look awesome!


----------



## labor of love

Both of them are mine. Ill probably use them for passaround at some point if theres enough interest. Theyre both ground for a left handed user though.


----------



## ashy2classy

labor of love said:


> Both of them are mine. Ill probably use them for passaround at some point if theres enough interest. Theyre both ground for a left handed user though.



Cool cool. You GD lefties! :rofl2:


----------



## cain47

New shoes on the 210mm SS itinomon for my fiancé. Made by Kurkowski custom works and I have to say, I'm quite jealous of how pretty it turned out.


----------



## ashy2classy

cain47 said:


> New shoes on the 210mm SS itinomon for my fiancé. Made by Kurkowski custom works and I have to say, I'm quite jealous of how pretty it turned out. View attachment 39157



Great! Nice to see folks using these knives alongside their significant others...wish my wife cared enough to learn to use something other than the Takamura 180 I got her.


----------



## toddrhodes

Just ordered this: https://www.yanagiknife.com/copy-of-2 in 300mm. I wanted White Steel and I supposed I'd have preferred WS2 but WS1 should be a tiny bit sharper and this knife will never see a bone or even cartilage so hopefully I can keep it chip-free. Also got a 180mm Santoku because I'm not necessarily a purist and it filled a gap between my petty and gyutos. Think I'm good on hardware for now, now I am thinking of dipping my toe in the JNat waters. Not sure whether to smile or cry, with that.


----------



## valgard

Meet you down here in the Jnat hole.



toddrhodes said:


> Just ordered this: https://www.yanagiknife.com/copy-of-2 in 300mm. I wanted White Steel and I supposed I'd have preferred WS2 but WS1 should be a tiny bit sharper and this knife will never see a bone or even cartilage so hopefully I can keep it chip-free. Also got a 180mm Santoku because I'm not necessarily a purist and it filled a gap between my petty and gyutos. Think I'm good on hardware for now, now I am thinking of dipping my toe in the JNat waters. Not sure whether to smile or cry, with that.


----------



## Anton

CJA honyaki 
Defying expectations even tho Im still adjusting to profile 

Mean steel


----------



## panda

anton, i'm over here just eyeing your hiro honyaki


----------



## Anton

panda said:


> anton, i'm over here just eyeing your hiro honyaki



It does that
Shes like that


----------



## daddy yo yo

Latest addition is a 185mm Shig KU santoku. Here with the whole family:


----------



## MrChen

beautiful kitaeji Nakiri


----------



## Anton

MrChen said:


> beautiful kitaeji Nakiri



What are you talking about ??


----------



## daddy yo yo

Anton said:


> What are you talking about ??



Probably the KU nakiri or the kitaeji santoku... :wink:


----------



## eaglerock

HRC_64 said:


> The Hinoura from blueway japan ?



This one came from cleancut.
Got the nikiri and petty from bluewayjapan for a friend, they came with burnt chestnut handle, the nikiri looked amazing, in my list now


----------



## Lars

Itinomonn semi stainless 240mm from the last batch.




And a group shot of my Iti's together..




Lars


----------



## ashy2classy

Lars said:


> Itinomonn semi stainless 240mm from the last batch.
> 
> And a group shot of my Iti's together..
> 
> Lars



Very nice! Enjoy!


----------



## pd7077

Custom Takamura Uchigumo 240


----------



## K813zra

pd7077 said:


> Custom Takamura Uchigumo 240



I have always been interested in these, do you have a choil shot?


----------



## Godslayer

pd7077 said:


> Custom Takamura Uchigumo 240



Stunning. I have the 270 and 150 to this and it's a dream.


----------



## pd7077

K813zra said:


> I have always been interested in these, do you have a choil shot?



Sure thing Kit. 





And heres a couple close-ups of the handle.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

pd7077 said:


> Sure thing Kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And heres a couple close-ups of the handle.



Did Matt do that handle Steve? Looks nice.


----------



## pd7077

Chicagohawkie said:


> Did Matt do that handle Steve? Looks nice.



Thanks Scott. Yep, Matt made the handle. Not much of a surprise as he pretty much does all of my handles nowadays.


----------



## K813zra

pd7077 said:


> Sure thing Kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And heres a couple close-ups of the handle.



Thanks! Looks like it has a bit more meat to it than the red handle ones, which I think I would like.  That handle, well, you know I am not a custom guy but the workmanship is something to appreciate for sure. Good looking knife you have there.


----------



## Danzo

Recent acquisition from chinacats. She was without shoes for a few weeks, good to have her back in the kit.
African Blackwood, streaked horn, red g10 liner


----------



## Sleep

Nice handle on that Toyama!


----------



## rebornhj

https://www.instagram.com/p/BhYHyMBFm-1/?hl=en&tagged=nenox

Shun Edo slicing knife 
Nenox yodeba 165mm
Nenox sujihiki 230mm
Nenox gyutou 300mm
Shigefusa kasumi yanagiba 300mm


----------



## Wdestate

250mm shi.han stainless clad 52100, hefty knife, fun so far though.


----------



## khashy

Wdestate said:


> 250mm shi.han stainless clad 52100, hefty knife, fun so far though.



That cladding just gets my juices flowing every time I look at these photos


----------



## milkbaby

pd7077 said:


> Custom Takamura Uchigumo 240



Dang that's slick. Although I'd normally say the dyed mammoth tooth (?) is too busy for that cladding, in this case it really works beautifully.


----------



## milkbaby

Wdestate said:


> 250mm shi.han stainless clad 52100, hefty knife, fun so far though.



That's pretty awesome. Didn't he only start offering these stainless clad 52100 knives recently? Very attractive blade.


----------



## ashy2classy

Wdestate said:


> 250mm shi.han stainless clad 52100, hefty knife, fun so far though.



Stainless clad and nashiji??? Sweet!


----------



## Andreu

pd7077 said:


> Custom Takamura Uchigumo 240



My oh my, what a beautiful knife you have there. &#128077;


----------



## panda

more like an eye sore if you ask me. some kind of kindergarten acrylic painting project.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

panda said:


> more like an eye sore if you ask me. some kind of kindergarten acrylic painting project.


Now, panda remember, if you don't have anything nice to say...
post it on the forum anyway


----------



## panda

i calls it as i sees it \m/ :cool2:


----------



## Nomsdotcom

panda said:


> i calls it as i sees it \m/ :cool2:


[emoji106]


----------



## turbochef422

Very cool Takamura and not so easily found. Hope you use the **** out of that thing.


----------



## pd7077

panda said:


> more like an eye sore if you ask me. some kind of kindergarten acrylic painting project.



Thanks panda. I would expect nothing less coming from you [emoji1303]


----------



## panda

hey everyone has their own tastes. i'm sure some of my stuff people go 'damn that ugly' like my sani-tuff boards


----------



## Nomsdotcom

<in response to the shi.han>

Oh, real nice! Everything I've heard and seen about his knives makes me want one, though I think I'd opt for the KU version. If I didn't have a 290 on the way already I might've jumped on the one on JKI. 
Please let us know of your more detailed impressions after you give it some board time :goodpost:


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Gesshin, Martell, little Dalman peeling knife,
and a Dalman sans knife lol














hard to capture just how cool the Martell handle looks in person


----------



## Godslayer

That Martell is amazing, 11/10 would rock.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Godslayer said:


> That Martell is amazing, 11/10 would rock.


Thanks! I'm incredibly happy with how it turned out. My first semi-custom, and I'm very glad I went with Dave. He was great to work with and makes a great product. Only put it through a raw potato so far, but I see a long future of line work for this one


----------



## ashy2classy

Good stuff. +1 on the Martell. Wish the neck on mine was like that otherwise, I might not have sold it. Enjoy!


----------



## pc9111

DALMAN UNICORN, Loving it so far this this knife is great so light in the hand I have been using it every day it's one of my favorites now, Im still looking for a Deven Thomas I have been wanting to try DT grind and heat treat for ever!


----------



## cheflarge

!!!!!DAMN!!!!! &#128077;&#128526;


----------



## RDalman

pc9111 said:


> DALMAN UNICORN, Loving it so far this this knife is great so light in the hand, I would still trade for a Deven Thomas I have been wanting to try DT grind and heat treat for ever!



Awesome to see those with the old logo I used, it's one of the first customs I made. thanks for showing. Should be absolute featherweight


----------



## pc9111

Robin, this knife is amazing so light, the grind on it is insane a work of art.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Haburn ... stainless (CPM154 & AEB-L) chevron damascus wearing stainless dammy bookends w/ CF spacers around Tasmanian (in a kite config)! Ian's pics are here because they actually do it (some) justice followed by a family shot ... also the claro walnut saya came with a killer dammy pin ...






Family photo;






The pic of the high-soft is for Panda as I know the handles are a source of discomfort.

The entire experience was (as usual with Mr. Ian) easy & painless with an amazing outcome.

TjA


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Wdestate - keep coming back to this beauty ... love to see a write up if you get the chance ... 



Wdestate said:


> 250mm shi.han stainless clad 52100, hefty knife, fun so far though.


----------



## Kippington

labor of love said:


> Work pony is simply a figment of my imagination...



Found one!






Or is that a unicorn? :scratchhead:


----------



## Brady686

Just got my baby back.


----------



## Tler

I'm torn. That ferrule, while beautiful, almost pulls too much attention away from the blade. almost


----------



## dwalker

A few recent additions. The first two I've had a while and just got around to re-handling them (thanks Robin). The third is yet another addition to my growing collection of Sanjo made knives, the recently discontinued Itinomonn. So far, I like it.


----------



## RDalman

Nice fitups and matches the sanjo "style"! The oak is nice in hand right?


----------



## dwalker

RDalman said:


> Nice fitups and matches the sanjo "style"! The oak is nice in hand right?


Very comfortable. They give both knives better balance and look great as well.


----------



## toddrhodes

Akazawa Sakamura










The handle is very long so a choil shot was tough, this was the best I could manage





White #1 steel, but this is the first knife I actually want to clean up the grind on (hope I'm using the right term there - removing the swirls and imperfections from the blade). Not sure where to even start there, but I'll look around.


----------



## Badgertooth

Spipet said:


> Two new knives (left and right), together with their 'brother'.
> From left to right:
> 
> Genkai Fudo Kuniyuki 335mm honyaki yanagiba
> Genkai crescent moon over mount fuji 300mm honyaki yanagiba (pics don't show it, but there is a mount Fuji there :tease:
> Genkai sanbon sugi 300mm honyaki yanagiba



Jaysis


----------



## Anton

Badgertooth said:


> Jaysis



That's what i said. crazy


----------



## panda

so many $$$ that will go unused


----------



## Panamapeet

panda said:


> so many $$$ that will go unused



I don't think triple wielding a genkai while chopping salmon in the air shouting stuff in Japanese qualifies as 'unused'....


----------



## Jovidah

How are you planning to grow that third arm? Ordered some Fukushima steaks along with the knives?


----------



## K813zra

Jovidah said:


> How are you planning to grow that third arm? Ordered some Fukushima steaks along with the knives?



Three sword style...dude.


----------



## valgard

K813zra said:


> Three sword style...dude.



exactly, just check my avatar xD


----------



## valgard

Sakai takayuki honyaki blue 2 steel 270mm (Kenji Togashi/Hirosugu Tosa). Handle and saya in Macassar Ebony and Juniper burl by Cody Paul (thegingerninja), that saya is perfection.




Came super mirror OOTB





Customary choil shot




And after a bit of love, who says blue steel doesn't show a hamon? Still experimenting with the polish but looks nice enough for a few pics.


----------



## panda

i love that choil shot!!


----------



## valgard

panda said:


> i love that choil shot!!



Proper beast with a thin edge!


----------



## labor of love

Valgard...man you won the game. What could you possibly buy after that?


----------



## panda

kippington work pony?


----------



## HRC_64

Dream shot



valgard said:


> Customary choil shot


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> Valgard...man you won the game. What could you possibly buy after that?



Just sharpened and tested it, pretty impressed so far! As for what to buy, don't we always want to try the next one? but this one is ******* end game content for sure!


----------



## Bobblybook

*Tanaka B2 nakiri:*






*Kurokumo 210mm gyuto:*











Both from James @ K&S


----------



## Danzo

New babies. 240 itinomonn off BST, and a new 210 white steel Ginga petty





More pics later when they get rehandled.


----------



## toddrhodes

Not a kitchen knife but man I'm in love. Mcusta folder, guessing in the 3.25" range. It's very robust in the hand, isn't the greatest flipper but it can be done. 
















Out of the box it is very sharp, easily taking hair off my arms and gliding through magazine paper without effort. Great job by these guys, will buy more in the future.


----------



## inzite

a mizuno has landed.


----------



## dmourati




----------



## cheflivengood

dmourati said:


>



NICE PICK UP!!!


----------



## Neko

inzite said:


> a mizuno has landed.




Nice pick up! 

Deeply thinking about one after these pics.


----------



## inzite

Neko said:


> Nice pick up!
> 
> Deeply thinking about one after these pics.



thanks! i saw two, definitely some variances amongst them.


----------



## Corradobrit1

inzite said:


> thanks! i saw two, definitely some variances amongst them.



Wow thats a guillotine!! How does it compare to the TF?


----------



## esoo

Just a plain old Miyabi Birchwood. But when the price was as low as I got it for, I wasn't going to turn it down:


----------



## inzite

Corradobrit1 said:


> Wow thats a guillotine!! How does it compare to the TF?



two very different knives, one is shorter but more workhorse grind and the other is massive but extra thin grind (i actually don't know how they were able to something this big this thin and this consistent)


----------



## K813zra

esoo said:


> Just a plain old Miyabi Birchwood. But when the price was as low as I got it for, I wasn't going to turn it down:



Regardless of how many J-Knives I get I still find I like my Miyabi's.


----------



## cheflarge

Agreed, rivals the best production knives out there, IMHO!


----------



## esoo

K813zra said:


> Regardless of how many J-Knives I get I still find I like my Miyabi's.



So far my only negative on the knife would be that it is handle heavy. Everything else is very nice.


----------



## Jovidah

I have to give them credit; just based on looks it's arguably one of the most beautiful handles on any mass-produced knife out there... that birchwood just looks so incredibly nice.


----------



## inzite

Neko said:


> Nice pick up!
> 
> Deeply thinking about one after these pics.



they are impressive for the price.


----------



## parbaked

Teruyasu Fujiwara Maboroshi Gyuto I selected from the TF shop in Tokyo earlier this week.




181mm cutting edge
308mm overall 
49mm tall
2.5mm at the heel tapering to 1.25mm 
162g...I picked the thinnest example


----------



## inzite

parbaked said:


> Teruyasu Fujiwara Maboroshi Gyuto I selected from the TF shop in Tokyo earlier this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 181mm cutting edge
> 308mm overall
> 49mm tall
> 2.5mm at the heel tapering to 1.25mm
> 162g...I picked the thinnest example



lets see some choil shot!


----------



## btbyrd




----------



## Godslayer

btbyrd said:


>



Missoni honesuki with a dragon engraving and mirror polished Edge... That's hot.


----------



## Danzo

Is that the garasuki?


----------



## btbyrd

It's the garasuki. So much thicker than my Anryu honesuki. And that bevel... It's a monster.


----------



## HRC_64

btbyrd said:


> It's the garasuki. So much thicker than my Anryu honesuki. And that bevel... It's a monster.



It looks badass  ... 
Is the thickness productive (in your view)?


----------



## btbyrd

It looks badass and is badass. It is definitely a thick ass blade. It's 6mm thick above the heel and while it tapers a lot, it's still 3.85mm thick just above the k-tip. All that heft, the giant grind, and the bevel make it a superlative bird butcher. They also make it a uni-tasker. When you see it and hold it, its purpose as a butchery knife is entirely clear. And it's the clear choice for big birds. The Dragon shall reign supreme at Thanksgiving.
The Anryu is a lot thinner and it has a 50/50 grind that kind of put it into petty territory. It's 3.1mm above the heel and tapers to 1.9mm at the tip-drop. It's a much more nimble and versatile blade. It's way more useful as a general purpose knife, which I don't really use it for anyway (except for trimming silverskin).
Is the thickness "productive"? If you break down big birds or a lot (lot) of chicken, then yes it is. Because it's a bird-slayer supreme. But it's counterproductive if you want to use it for anything else. And it's twice the price of the Anryu and doesn't have any sort of handmade vibe to it.
But it's still so hot. It called out to me. It's a beastly Dragon that does nothing but **** up birds.


----------



## LucasFur

New Togo Reigo 240 gyuto. 
First photo is beside my kono honyaki.


----------



## Andreu

Tsukasa Hinoura Kitaeji 150mm Petty




Handle by Chef Duy Pham (IG @dphamblades). Handle is ebony ferrule, mammoth tooth collar, nickle silver spacers, and ironwood body.


----------



## ashy2classy

LucasFur said:


> New Togo Reigo 240 gyuto.
> First photo is beside my kono honyaki.



These are awesome! Super jealous!


----------



## Godslayer

Andreu said:


> Tsukasa Hinoura Kitaeji 150mm Petty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle by Chef Duy Pham (IG @dphamblades). Handle is ebony ferrule, mammoth tooth collar, nickle silver spacers, and ironwood body.



That'll be a fun little slicer.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Andreu said:


> Tsukasa Hinoura Kitaeji 150mm Petty
> Handle by Chef Duy Pham (IG @dphamblades). Handle is ebony ferrule, mammoth tooth collar, nickle silver spacers, and ironwood body.



Very nice!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

LucasFur said:


> New Togo Reigo 240 gyuto.
> First photo is beside my kono honyaki.



New Togo? He said it was all used up years ago.


----------



## Godslayer

Chicagohawkie said:


> New Togo? He said it was all used up years ago.



I've seen them pop up at Tosho and a few other sites... Just bring your credit card. I've seen them priced the same as most honyakis.


----------



## YG420

LucasFur said:


> New Togo Reigo 240 gyuto.
> First photo is beside my kono honyaki.



WOW!!!!


----------



## inzite

LucasFur said:


> New Togo Reigo 240 gyuto.
> First photo is beside my kono honyaki.





Andreu said:


> Tsukasa Hinoura Kitaeji 150mm Petty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle by Chef Duy Pham (IG @dphamblades). Handle is ebony ferrule, mammoth tooth collar, nickle silver spacers, and ironwood body.



some crazy incomings lately!!


----------



## panda

Andreu, sell me your stock handle from that?


----------



## Andreu

panda said:


> Andreu, sell me your stock handle from that?



I would give it to you for free but this came without a handle.


----------



## btbyrd

Some beautiful handles on these last ones. To say nothing of the blades.


----------



## Bacon king tone

My new hhh petty:ubersexy:


----------



## Godslayer

Bacon king tone said:


> My new hhh pettt:ubersexy:



Already said this is uber sexy, 11/10 would rock


----------



## btbyrd

Bacon king tone said:


> My new hhh petty:ubersexy:



Good lord.

:eek2:


----------



## megapuff5

Bacon king tone said:


> My new hhh petty:ubersexy:


Love his knifes, a beauty!


----------



## ashy2classy

Bacon king tone said:


> My new hhh petty:ubersexy:



Really dig that two-toned handle and matching saya! Randy does great work! Enjoy the new knife!


----------



## holdmyphone

Bacon king tone said:


> My new hhh petty:ubersexy:



Good lord. That is a beautiful object.


----------



## Bacon king tone

Honestly couldn't be happier with this


----------



## brainsausage

I respect Randys work, but its typically a little too busy for my tastes. This however is ******* stellar. Nice pickup.


----------



## panda

Andreu said:


> I would give it to you for free but this came without a handle.



Cheers, thanks for the sentiment!!


----------



## ashy2classy

brainsausage said:


> I respect Randys work, but its typically a little too busy for my tastes. This however is ******* stellar. Nice pickup.



Agreed on both points...


----------



## toddrhodes

Nothing too fancy but a tool that I was missing - Mune 170mm Butcher along with my first natural stone from JNS




















Worked with the stone a little so far. I think I was sweating getting started with a natural stone too much. Obviously it's different from an artificial but this one was very reasonably priced with the nagura from JNS. I do need to seal the edges though, before I work with it again, I think?


----------



## K813zra

toddrhodes said:


> Nothing too fancy but a tool that I was missing - Mune 170mm Butcher along with my first natural stone from JNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked with the stone a little so far. I think I was sweating getting started with a natural stone too much. Obviously it's different from an artificial but this one was very reasonably priced with the nagura from JNS. I do need to seal the edges though, before I work with it again, I think?



My god that is a robust looking blade. I think I need to add one to my setup. I have thought of that for awhile now but I think this post just convinced me.


----------



## YG420

Yea those munes are indestructible, good pickup! And yea, seal it up!


----------



## Xenif

K813zra said:


> My god that is a robust looking blade. I think I need to add one to my setup. I have thought of that for awhile now but I think this post just convinced me.



Couldnt agree more, Ive thought about getting a honesuki or garasuki, but I really like this knife, might be a better fit for me.


----------



## Jovidah

Or... imagine if Munetoshi actually made a honesuki / garasuki? Can imagine that'd at least look pretty badass.


----------



## niwaki-boy

YG420 said:


> Yea those munes are indestructible, good pickup! And yea, seal it up!



^Agree^
Such a great little killdozer!


----------



## valgard

YG420 said:


> Yea those munes are indestructible, good pickup! And yea, seal it up!



not really indestructible, ask my wife...


----------



## YG420

valgard said:


> not really indestructible, ask my wife...



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; ah snap!!


----------



## brainsausage

valgard said:


> not really indestructible, ask my wife...



Off team QC is a must!


----------



## niwaki-boy

valgard said:


> not really indestructible, ask my wife...



What happened?


----------



## Neko

inzite said:


> thanks! i saw two, definitely some variances amongst them.



That's _very_ interesting and thanks for the heads-up.

Normally I'd just order from Koki, so I'll need to find out where they sell Miz in Tokyo.


----------



## valgard

niwaki-boy said:


> What happened?



stress test... Tip down almost stabbed on a polyboard and twist... lost 2-3mm of tip, cant remember exactly.


----------



## K813zra

valgard said:


> not really indestructible, ask my wife...



Yeah, I remember you saying something before.


----------



## niwaki-boy

valgard said:


> stress test... Tip down almost stabbed on a polyboard and twist... lost 2-3mm of tip, cant remember exactly.



Kinda figured it was the tip. Ive lost a little bit of mine over the course .. oh well 
At least its not going to break in half, unless maybe I gotta pry up a manhole cover


----------



## Gyutoh205

Bacon king tone said:


> My new hhh petty:ubersexy:



Wow! :eek2:


----------



## geoff_nocon

Just got this from Dave today. Looks even better in person. Hiromoto honyaki gyuto


----------



## niwaki-boy

geoff_nocon said:


> Just got this from Dave today. Looks even better in person. Hiromoto honyaki gyuto
> 
> You gotta be happy with that in your hand! Looks great


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

geoff_nocon said:


> Just got this from Dave today. Looks even better in person. Hiromoto honyaki gyuto



Very nice. Almost didn't recognize it.


----------



## panda

niwaki-boy said:


> You gotta be happy with that in your hand! Looks great



&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## geoff_nocon

panda said:


> &#129315;&#129315;



Wait i dont get it:scratchhead:


----------



## panda

dick joke


----------



## labor of love

Yeah, I sorta wish my hands were smaller.


----------



## Bacon king tone

Absolutely beautiful honyaki hiromoto. I would like to try one. I have had a damascus hiromoto for about 6 years and have always loved it


----------



## Danzo

As promised. Gave it a good clean too.






Ginga didnt make the cut.


----------



## FunkyLuxury

New Konosuke HD2

Expecting my daughter in August, naming her Daphne, turned into a laurel tree in Greek mythology. Ordered this one with laurel wood handle. Wife can't possibly be mad.





Happy Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Xenif

FunkyLuxury said:


> New Konosuke HD2
> 
> Expecting my daughter in August, naming her Daphne, turned into a laurel tree in Greek mythology. Ordered this one with laurel wood handle. Wife can't possibly be mad.
> 
> Happy Speedy TuesdayView attachment 39388
> View attachment 39389


First congratulations (daughter, then knife, in that order) ! Second, well played!! *Wiserhood slow clap* You, Sir, have won the day


----------



## FunkyLuxury

Xenif said:


> First congratulations (daughter, then knife, in that order) ! Second, well played!! *Wiserhood slow clap* You, Sir, have won the day



Haha, thanks man! 

Just broke the news to her, she smirked and said, "cute". I didn't see the eye roll, but I felt it.


----------



## K813zra

Danzo said:


> As promised. Gave it a good clean too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginga didnt make the cut.



Looking good.


----------



## dmourati




----------



## Bacon king tone

Deleted post


----------



## dwalker

Not a new knife but I just finished the handle.


----------



## Godslayer

dwalker said:


> Not a new knife but I just finished the handle.



Aww... man that's purdy.


----------



## ashy2classy

The "Kippington hook"


----------



## Danzo

ashy2classy said:


> The "Kippington hook"



Ive been following closely the thread on this. How does it perform with smaller cuts/more industry level work thrown at it?


----------



## geoff_nocon

Yoshikane tamomoku 240 gyuto white2


----------



## holdmyphone

Gorgeous!


----------



## milkbaby

dmourati said:


>



Is that a Don Nguyen suji? Pretty dang slick!


----------



## ashy2classy

geoff_nocon said:


> Yoshikane tamomoku 240 gyuto white2



WOW! That looks amazing!


----------



## dmourati

milkbaby said:


> Is that a Don Nguyen suji? Pretty dang slick!



Ya, Don named it "Serpent." W2 steel, differentially hardened, and a new one on me: sori from the water quench.


----------



## Legion

Didn't actually buy this knife.  Had the opportunity to take an introductory knife making course and this is what I ended up making. Got enough of an edge on it to bite but it was only sharpened with a belt sander. Should be a good knife to practice sharpening with a whet stone.


----------



## milkbaby

^I can't see the pics above, just a couple of minus signs instead.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Legion said:


> Didn't actually buy this knife. [emoji14] Had the opportunity to take an introductory knife making course and this is what I ended up making. Got enough of an edge on it to bite but it was only sharpened with a belt sander. Should be a good knife to practice sharpening with a whet stone.


Hey Legion, I see you are in Western Washington, where'd you take the knife making course at? 
(Also I've found Imgur to work well for me for photo uploads)


----------



## lemeneid

Custom Shiro Kamo AS 150mm petty with stainless cladding and thicker neck.


----------



## Legion

Nomsdotcom said:


> Hey Legion, I see you are in Western Washington, where'd you take the knife making course at?
> (Also I've found Imgur to work well for me for photo uploads)



Oops, didn't make them shareable.








The class I took was at Lawless Forge. It was a lot of fun and I would certainly recommend it. :doublethumbsup:
https://lawlessforge.com/
Guy's name is Max. His business is pretty new, has been teaching for just 6 months. Did a great job with our 12 person group. Tell him Eugene from Zonar referred ya!


----------



## Godslayer

Legion said:


> Oops, didn't make them shareable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The class I took was at Lawless Forge. It was a lot of fun and I would certainly recommend it. :doublethumbsup:



Beauty, needs a thin micarta handle to round her out though, be an awesome little peeling / strawberry slaying knife.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Legion said:


> Oops, didn't make them shareable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The class I took was at Lawless Forge. It was a lot of fun and I would certainly recommend it. :doublethumbsup:
> https://lawlessforge.com/
> Guy's name is Max. His business is pretty new, has been teaching for just 6 months. Did a great job with our 12 person group. Tell him Eugene from Zonar referred ya!


Nice first attempt! Like Godslayer said, looks like it would be a fun little peeler.
Thanks for the info, I'll take a look into it


----------



## holdmyphone

lemeneid said:


> Custom Shiro Kamo AS 150mm petty with stainless cladding and thicker neck.



I always felt Shiro Kamo blades had an elegant simplicity about them.


----------



## Neko

geoff_nocon said:


> Yoshikane tamomoku 240 gyuto white2



a beauty :wink:


----------



## Meesterleester

Yoshikazu Ikeda petty


----------



## bahamaroot

Toyama 240mm gyuto


----------



## CB1968

Master class from Marko Tsourkan.
Western Hybrid San-Mai spicy white core, S grind
Octagonal San-Mai PM carbon core, S grind
Both knives roughly 250 on the edge
Filleting knives with matching handles in PM#1


----------



## Godslayer

CB1968 said:


> Master class from Marko Tsourkan.
> Western Hybrid San-Mai spicy white core, S grind
> Octagonal San-Mai PM carbon core, S grind
> Both knives roughly 250 on the edge
> Filleting knives with matching handles in PM#1



Is one of those sets for me? You know my birthday is coming up. 

Seriously beautiful, loving the yo handled filet knives, especially the longer one.


----------



## cheflarge

DAMN!!!


----------



## panda

how do you like that spicy white steel?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Yea that western Marco is POPPIN.


----------



## tgfencer

Mucho Bocho said:


> Yea that western Marco is POPPIN.



+1


----------



## ashy2classy

CB1968 said:


> Master class from Marko Tsourkan.
> Western Hybrid San-Mai spicy white core, S grind
> Octagonal San-Mai PM carbon core, S grind
> Both knives roughly 250 on the edge
> Filleting knives with matching handles in PM#1



Holy sh*t those look f*ckin amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## milkbaby

CB1968 said:


> Master class from Marko Tsourkan.
> Western Hybrid San-Mai spicy white core, S grind
> Octagonal San-Mai PM carbon core, S grind
> Both knives roughly 250 on the edge
> Filleting knives with matching handles in PM#1



Those are all AWESOME. I don't ever use fillet knives myself, but I think those are beautiful. Great stuff.


----------



## Barmoley

Very nice Markos. How tall are the gyutos? I wanted to get one with PM carbon, but he didn't have any blanks available.


----------



## btbyrd

Wait... what thread is this?


----------



## K813zra

btbyrd said:


> Wait... what thread is this?



Someone poked holes in all of your utensils.


----------



## CB1968

Barmoley said:


> Very nice Markos. How tall are the gyutos? I wanted to get one with PM carbon, but he didn't have any blanks available.



52mm for the PM Carbon, 51mm for the Spicy White Hybrid


----------



## Barmoley

CB1968 said:


> 52mm for the PM Carbon, 51mm for the Spicy White Hybrid



Very nice. Let us know how they work after you use them for a bit. The hybrid handle looks very comfortable.


----------



## panda

CB1968, tell us about that spicy steel!!


----------



## CB1968

panda said:


> CB1968, tell us about that spicy steel!!



Will do Panda, both knives will be getting a sharpening this weekend, the feedback from Marko via Devin is that this is a very nice steel that gets very sharp.
I am actually super interested in the PM carbon, this is a steel that hasn't been used a lot, but Marko tells me that Devin was impressed with this steel.


----------



## charlesquik

Bought an old pear finish Takeda 270mm sujihiki AS from a member here.


----------



## Xenif

Frog and Catfish











The Kanji on the Munetoshi actually looks way better in person versus pictures


----------



## niwaki-boy

Frog looks good. Is that mune the slicer?


----------



## valgard

Xenif said:


> The Kanji on the Munetoshi actually looks way better in person versus pictures



Are you sure? I love my Munetoshi butcher, but don't let love blind you... the kanji on both Munetoshi I have had is the most grotesque thing I have seen.


----------



## panda

what are your thoughts on kaeru? looks like tanaka finally has competition as a great starter knife above the regular gateway ones.


----------



## Xenif

valgard said:


> Are you sure? I love my Munetoshi butcher, but don't let love blind you... the kanji on both Munetoshi I have had is the most grotesque thing I have seen.


Although the lines look like they havent evolved sinced the 5th grade, it was chiseled in with power and authority. Kind of matches the character of his knives.



panda said:


> what are your thoughts on kaeru? looks like tanaka finally has competition as a great starter knife above the regular gateway ones.



Only had it for a few hrs and cooked one dinner with it. Mine is a 210, feel agile and nimble and small. Profile is flater than the Tanaka, Kaeru has a very nice flat spot smack in the middle, makes dicing pretty awesome. The finish will get scratched up pretty easily, and Im not in love with the D handle, unless it was burnt chestnut, or better yet oct burnt chestnut, or even better yet a Martell Maple Burl dyed green but thats just dreamers talk


----------



## CB1968

panda said:


> CB1968, tell us about that spicy steel!!



Gets very sharp with minimal effort, went straight to 3K Chosera, finished on 5K Chosera, took roughly 10 minutes, stropped on felt and the knife is very sharp. Slices through hanging tissues with no problem.
This is a very nice steel in regards to sharpenability and overall sharpness, edge retention yet to be determined.


----------



## daddy yo yo

CB1968 said:


> Master class from Marko Tsourkan.
> Western Hybrid San-Mai spicy white core, S grind
> Octagonal San-Mai PM carbon core, S grind
> Both knives roughly 250 on the edge
> Filleting knives with matching handles in PM#1


Beautiful! May I ask when did you order these?


----------



## CB1968

daddy yo yo said:


> Beautiful! May I ask when did you order these?



3 years ago


----------



## cain47

This is a quite badly delayed birthday present for my future ball and chain [emoji13]
It's a 180mm bunka from d2 made by Kurkowski custom works. The saya is made from mahagony.
The pictures are from the maker. The knife looks even prettier live.
The second is a Akifusa rehandle. Looks really nice and I like how loosing the bolster really shaved off some weight off the knife.


----------



## Godslayer

cain47 said:


> This is a quite badly delayed birthday present for my future ball and chain [emoji13]
> It's a 180mm bunka from d2 made by Kurkowski custom works. The saya is made from mahagony.
> The pictures are from the maker. The knife looks even prettier live.
> The second is a Akifusa rehandle. Looks really nice and I like how loosing the bolster really shaved off some weight off the knife. View attachment 39482
> View attachment 39483
> View attachment 39484
> View attachment 39485
> View attachment 39486



F u c king beautiful. 12/10 would rock. I've never seen a more beautiful hybrid handle and that burl is A++++++


----------



## Gyutoh205

Just received this one from down under.


----------



## K813zra

Gyutoh205 said:


> Just received this one from down under.



I am not a custom handle guy but I love that. The knife, ofc, is really nice as well but I think that goes without saying.


----------



## ThinMan

Takeda 24omm gyuto
Wusthof 9" chef's
Esquisite Knives 8" chef's
Murray Carter 5.5" Funayuki
Butch Harner 4" paring

Takeda, Carter and Harner are new.

The Exquisite Knives I won last year.

The Wusthof I've had for 20 years or so since a friend of mine convinced me I needed a chef's knife longer than 8". It is the photos mainly for scale.


----------



## slickmamba

cain47 said:


> This is a quite badly delayed birthday present for my future ball and chain [emoji13]
> It's a 180mm bunka from d2 made by Kurkowski custom works. The saya is made from mahagony.
> The pictures are from the maker. The knife looks even prettier live.
> The second is a Akifusa rehandle. Looks really nice and I like how loosing the bolster really shaved off some weight off the knife. View attachment 39482
> View attachment 39483
> View attachment 39484
> View attachment 39485
> View attachment 39486



holy ****, I've never even considered this a possibility, haha. that handle and logo is beatiful as well


----------



## pd7077

I picked up a couple of small knives today.

Konosuke Fujiyama B#2 120mm Petty





Hinoura RiverJump 90mm Paring


----------



## mc2442

Nice knives, especially the Hinoura! Where did you pick it up?


----------



## Scarlette

Gyutoh205 said:


> Just received this one from down under.




Hello there. Can we talk about this knife case? Is it a knife case? 

And kudos for the awesome knife score


----------



## pd7077

Scarlette said:


> Hello there. Can we talk about this knife case? Is it a knife case?
> 
> And kudos for the awesome knife score



The case looks similar to the ones Takeshi (Aframes) sells.


----------



## Andreu

pd7077 said:


> I picked up a couple of small knives today.
> 
> Konosuke Fujiyama B#2 120mm Petty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hinoura RiverJump 90mm Paring



Nice score, Steve!


----------



## TEWNCfarms

dmourati said:


> Ya, Don named it "Serpent." W2 steel, differentially hardened, and a new one on me: sori from the water quench.



That is awesome! I love the natural sori!


----------



## rebornhj

Shigefusa Kasumi Yanagiba 300mm (lefty) & Nenohi Kaede Honyaki Yanagiba 300mm (lefty)




[/URL][/IMG]


Shun Edo Slicer, Nenox Yo Deba 165mm, Nenox Sujihiki 230mm, Nenox Gyuto 300mm



[/URL][/IMG]

I also have 240mm Toyama gyuto but not in a picture.
Good knives are awesome!


----------



## Gyutoh205

pd7077 said:


> The case looks similar to the ones Takeshi (Aframes) sells.



It is indeed.


----------



## btbyrd

I have a seething irrational desire for a bone handled Nenox gyuto. A whole fleet of them, really.

Some beautiful knives recently. This one is inbound from Canada. My Takeda gyutos are still at the spa, but hopefully they'll be home soon...


----------



## Corradobrit1

NOS Teruyasu Fujiwara Yo Denka 210 gyuto. This ones also got a very nice Ebony handle. 
Blade forged by TF and reprofiled with a finer edge by the master himself by special request. Choil shot speaks for itself. 
Fruit and veg just beg for mercy....:surrendar:


----------



## inzite

Corradobrit1 said:


> NOS Teruyasu Fujiwara Yo Denka 210 gyuto. This ones also got a very nice Ebony handle.
> Blade forged by TF and reprofiled with a finer edge by the master himself by special request. Choil shot speaks for itself.
> Fruit and veg just beg for mercy....:surrendar:



that should shut some folks up.


----------



## slickmamba

Corradobrit1 said:


> NOS Teruyasu Fujiwara Yo Denka 210 gyuto. This ones also got a very nice Ebony handle.
> Blade forged by TF and reprofiled with a finer edge by the master himself by special request. Choil shot speaks for itself.
> Fruit and veg just beg for mercy....:surrendar:



that is one damn thin edge


----------



## panda

that look like it will chip just from looking at it funny


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> that look like it will chip just from looking at it funny



No funny looks from me just a LOT of respect. My fingers will thank me. 

Seriously though I'm very careful with my knives so I'm not worried at all. No Saltydog antics here.


----------



## HRC_64

sweet lord. how tall is that denka at heel? profile shot?


----------



## Corradobrit1

HRC_64 said:


> sweet lord. how tall is that deka at heel? profile shot?



51mm tall
I'll get some more photos of the two new knives tomorrow.


----------



## btbyrd

That choil shot is insane. Hot damn. Can't wait to see the rest of it.


----------



## K813zra

inzite said:


> that should shut some folks up.



Nope, that one is too fragile. :rofl2:


----------



## Corradobrit1

Maybe Inzite can let us know how his edge has performed over the months/years. His I think is even thinner behind the edge and being a 240 considerably heavier. My gyuto weighs 176g


----------



## Corradobrit1

Thats a Maboroshi Ku finish 120 petty. W#1


----------



## eaglerock

btbyrd said:


> I have a seething irrational desire for a bone handled Nenox gyuto. A whole fleet of them, really.
> 
> Some beautiful knives recently. This one is inbound from Canada. My Takeda gyutos are still at the spa, but hopefully they'll be home soon...



Love this !! Will you wrap the handle with anything ?


----------



## khashy

Corradobrit1 said:


> Thats a Maboroshi Ku finish 120 petty. W#1



Im a sucker for these. They look great [emoji106]


----------



## Theedge111

Just picked up this one recently!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Theedge111 said:


> Just picked up this one recently!



No image


----------



## inzite

Corradobrit1 said:


> Maybe Inzite can let us know how his edge has performed over the months/years. His I think is even thinner behind the edge and being a 240 considerably heavier. My gyuto weighs 176g



yours is thinner but mine is way heavier, its fine as you would use any thin edge high hrc knife.


----------



## inzite

K813zra said:


> Nope, that one is too fragile. :rofl2:



tough crowd here on kkf. hahha


----------



## CrisAnderson27

Nothing wrong with an edge that thin if its heat treated properly.

Nice pick up &#128521;&#128522;.


----------



## bkultra

inzite said:


> tough crowd here on kkf. hahha



I know you and I have had our differences, but I would love to try a quality TF... It's the stories/pics of the crap ones that scare me off.


----------



## inzite

bkultra said:


> I know you and I have had our differences, but I would love to try a quality TF... It's the stories/pics of the crap ones that scare me off.



i think we are on same grounds my friend, i can't speak for the other mods


----------



## Corradobrit1

bkultra said:


> I would love to try a quality TF... It's the stories/pics of the crap ones that scare me off.



It certainly is a crap shoot. The one that stands out in my memory was the western handled nashiji. Agricultural is a word that comes to mind.
However I felt the odds were in my favor though going for a blade forged and sharpened by Fujiwara-san himself. Numerous photos also helped me to evaluate the knife.


----------



## Corradobrit1

CrisAnderson27 said:


> Nothing wrong with an edge that thin if its heat treated properly.
> 
> Nice pick up &#128521;&#128522;.



Thanks Cris. If TF knows anything its how to HT steel. Been using the knife the last couple of days and its performed like a champ. Zero stiction.


----------



## K813zra

inzite said:


> tough crowd here on kkf. hahha



You know I was playing.


----------



## inzite

K813zra said:


> You know I was playing.



oo kit we know we know u are tf number 2 biggest fan haha


----------



## btbyrd

Sukenari 270 in damascus ZDP.





Thursday.

Whoo lordy.


----------



## Corradobrit1

inzite said:


> oo kit we know we know u are tf number 2 biggest fan haha



Excuse me. I'm TF fan #2

TF TF TF!!


----------



## chinacats

Totally ****** Totally ****** Totally ******!!

Sorry, couldn't help myself...but will say that the 3 knife deal that just went down on b/s/t was pretty awesome.


----------



## Corradobrit1

chinacats said:


> Totally ****** Totally ****** Totally ******!!
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself...but will say that the 3 knife deal that just went down on b/s/t was pretty awesome.



Why is 'fantastic' blanked out. TF TF TF :razz:

Agreed, some nice mods to those blades


----------



## inzite

Corradobrit1 said:


> Excuse me. I'm TF fan #2
> 
> TF TF TF!!



ok he is #3  we all know who is #1 and that might be chinacats


----------



## ThinMan

Sakai Takayuki Syousin Sakura Wa Gyuto 270mm


----------



## btbyrd




----------



## K813zra

btbyrd said:


>



Man, that is a lot of knife. I have to remind myself that 270 is overkill for me. But the profile looks so nice.


----------



## niwaki-boy

Nice one b &#128077; I forgot its a 270.. whats the actual?


----------



## minibatataman

labor of love said:


> Yeah, I sorta wish my hands were smaller.



Don't we all


----------



## btbyrd

K813zra said:


> Man, that is a lot of knife. I have to remind myself that 270 is overkill for me. But the profile looks so nice.





niwaki-boy said:


> Nice one b &#128077; I forgot its a 270.. whats the actual?



Thanks! it's blessedly undersized, coming in around 260. It's just the right amount of long. I would have preferred it as a true 240, but that wasn't available and I could not resist the steel. The grind impressed me so much that I have a 210 in R2 on the way.


----------



## inzite

latest one... TFTF!


----------



## HRC_64

Looks sharp


----------



## niwaki-boy

Oh yeah.. mab 300? TF love &#128149;


----------



## inzite

HRC_64 said:


> Looks sharp





niwaki-boy said:


> Oh yeah.. mab 300? TF love &#128149;



 it's 240 yanagi mab!


----------



## ashy2classy

inzite said:


> latest one... TFTF!



Nice! I have a Maboroshi 225mm gyuto on order. Should receive it in the next couple weeks. 

Enjoy the new TFTFTFTFTFTF!!!


----------



## HRC_64

ashy2classy said:


> Nice! I have a Maboroshi 225mm gyuto on order...



do tell...how did you get that size lined up?


----------



## niwaki-boy

Nice! pic angle made it look longer... still the same tf love &#128149;


----------



## Sleep

A few Kaeru for myself and the guys at work.


----------



## panda

That set looks fantastic


----------



## slickmamba

Sleep said:


> A few Kaeru for myself and the guys at work.



Thats some love and trust! Must be a great kitchen


----------



## Sleep

slickmamba said:


> Thats some love and trust! Must be a great kitchen



Yes. Very lucky to be working in this team. Plenty of respect, care, and common sense.


----------



## labor of love

Sleep, the steel is pretty damn tough. I let my co workers use mine all the time.


----------



## niwaki-boy

Those look very nice in that group shot, crew should be happy! Lol.. common sense.. thats what it was called in the old days, now it should be called uncommon sense cause it just aint common anymore.


----------



## labor of love

Yeah, what I mean is that as great as Kaeru are theyre still ground and heat treated in such a way that people who arent used to more finesse cutters/delicate edges can still just bang away on em and theyll be fine. You might be surprised by the habits some might pick up using shun/Henkel/miyabi knives.


----------



## niwaki-boy

I was referring to just the term 'common sense'... I shouldve quoted. 
Haha .. no I wouldnt be surprised at all, Ive seen some pretty messed up bad habits in action. Sounds like these should be even more forgiving than Tanakas for the abuser, so these might be that alternate gateway blade.. think panda may have brought this up before.. someone did. I might have to pick one up as a gateway gift for a friend, of course tested beforehand &#128077;


----------



## panda

the profile actually reminds me of my old tanaka 270, really the only tanaka i actually liked. (had the 240 at same time and didnt like that one)


----------



## Sleep

panda said:


> the profile actually reminds me of my old tanaka 270, really the only tanaka i actually liked. (had the 240 at same time and didnt like that one)



Good eye! Yes the edge profile is almost identical to Tanaka 270. The spine profile is quite different which makes the Kaeru tip pointier.


----------



## mack

Xerxes 230mm Gyuto, great knife. I really love my Xerxes...







Mack.


----------



## Andreu

It took a while but I somehow managed to complete the set. Kato 210 gyutos (KU, kasumi standard, and damascus standard). Marble Zero Gravity knife stand by Chef Duy. Thanks, Chef Duy for such a wonderful stand. Special shout out to my bro, Steve (pd7077).


----------



## pete84

Beautiful set Andreu, and that stand is something else!


----------



## Andreu

pete84 said:


> Beautiful set Andreu, and that stand is something else!



Thanks, Pete!


----------



## FunkyLuxury

Kato Workhorse just showed up. She's beautiful


----------



## panda

masashi sld 240
this thing is tall and stupid thin behind the edge, basically a gyuto cleaver with the most laserish usable tip. i dont care for the profile but i can easily adjust to it and/or alter it.
loving the handle, it's been my unicorn handle forever. d shape burnt chestnut. but i must admit, i still think the 'best quality' handle i've had was an upgraded keyaki octagon from watanabe.


----------



## Godslayer

panda said:


> masashi sld 240
> this thing is tall and stupid thin behind the edge, basically a gyuto cleaver with the most laserish usable tip. i dont care for the profile but i can easily adjust to it and/or alter it.
> loving the handle, it's been my unicorn handle forever. d shape burnt chestnut. but i must admit, i still think the 'best quality' handle i've had was an upgraded keyaki octagon from watanabe.



Good stuff, If my honyaki Ikeda doesn't finish in time I was thinking about buying the 270mm version of this as my graduation gift. I adore the height and it looks like a great $/$ blade


----------



## Godslayer

Andreu said:


> It took a while but I somehow managed to complete the set. Kato 210 gyutos (KU, kasumi standard, and damascus standard). Marble Zero Gravity knife stand by Chef Duy. Thanks, Chef Duy for such a wonderful stand. Special shout out to my bro, Steve (pd7077).



How stable are the knives and how does this work?


----------



## panda

godslayer - one of my cooks bought the 270, it's way too big lol go with the 240. also if you decide to rehandle it please let me have the original one 
oh man hella value, can't believe it costs under $300. the steel has stupid good retention also. i havent put it to stones yet however.


----------



## Godslayer

panda said:


> godslayer - one of my cooks bought the 270, it's way too big lol



:'( don't go breaking my heart. And if I do(probably won't) it'll be a deal, burnt cheatnut is stupidly good for handles, only wish it was octagonal.


----------



## panda

i mean i exaggerated but because its so tall all the way through i felt it was a bit much. my old takeda 270 was similar but was lighter and not quite as tall so was more manageable.


----------



## Andreu

Godslayer said:


> How stable are the knives and how does this work?



Stable enough to trust it with these knives. A good magician never reveals his secrets. &#128540;


----------



## brooksie967

panda said:


> masashi sld 240
> this thing is tall and stupid thin behind the edge, basically a gyuto cleaver with the most laserish usable tip. i dont care for the profile but i can easily adjust to it and/or alter it.
> loving the handle, it's been my unicorn handle forever. d shape burnt chestnut. but i must admit, i still think the 'best quality' handle i've had was an upgraded keyaki octagon from watanabe.



I'm surprised you went for one after your comments about not liking the profile


----------



## brooksie967

Godslayer said:


> :'( don't go breaking my heart. And if I do(probably won't) it'll be a deal, burnt cheatnut is stupidly good for handles, only wish it was octagonal.



Aframestokyo (where I got mine) puts octagonal handles on them.


----------



## brooksie967

brooksie967 said:


> Aframestokyo (where I got mine) puts octagonal handles on them.



I stand corrected, the mirrored SLD Masashi I got from him had it but the non-mirror do seem to have the d-shape.


----------



## DamageInc

3x Kaeru

1x Toshihirosaku


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Great choices as gifts Damage. On the first use I tried to cut the root end off a head of garlic (which a very tough knife chore) and had to torque and smash the knife with my palm to get it through. It did leave some rolling and slight edge defamation, but no chips. I don't know what made me want to beat the hell out of a brand new knife, but I did and she help up very well. It will Cut!





DamageInc said:


> 3x Kaeru
> 
> 1x Toshihirosaku


----------



## DamageInc

Good news for my cousin. He's never had a nice knife before so a hard to chip edge is definitely a plus


----------



## XooMG

Not a cooking knife but thought I'd share anyway.

Saw a kinda neat looking kiridashi kogatana for sale semilocally and ordered a bit spontaneously without reading the description given.

Happily, it seems to be pretty well made and the old iron has some polisher rewards:





(Sorry about the scratches on the core steel)

So to see the problem, look at the backdrop of that photo. That's a normal 24mm-wide kiridashi. New one is cute, but a little smaller than initially hoped.






Still, I'm fairly happy with the purchase.


----------



## banjo1071

mack said:


> Xerxes 230mm Gyuto, great knife. I really love my Xerxes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack.



Lovely primus! Exeptional knife, exeptional steel!


----------



## btbyrd

R2 210 Sukenari joins the ZDP 260. 260 choil shot.


----------



## ThinMan

Toyama 270 gyuto


----------



## cheflarge

Now..... are you using it to cut the shredded wheat? :biggrin: JK Beautiful knife!!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## DamageInc

ThinMan said:


> Toyama 270 gyuto



Wonderful choice.


----------



## rebornhj

300mm Left handed Shigefusa Yanagiba. Awesome Knife!


----------



## panda

btbyrd, how is the grind on the sukenari? looks a lot like a thinner KS but way more asymmetric.


----------



## ThinMan

cheflarge said:


> Now..... are you using it to cut the shredded wheat? :biggrin: JK Beautiful knife!!! :doublethumbsup:





DamageInc said:


> Wonderful choice.



Thanks guys!

So far, so amazing.


----------



## TEWNCfarms

Andreu said:


> It took a while but I somehow managed to complete the set. Kato 210 gyutos (KU, kasumi standard, and damascus standard). Marble Zero Gravity knife stand by Chef Duy. Thanks, Chef Duy for such a wonderful stand. Special shout out to my bro, Steve (pd7077).



Those knives are beautiful. And thats a knife stand? How do they stand like that!?


----------



## TEWNCfarms

panda said:


> masashi sld 240
> this thing is tall and stupid thin behind the edge, basically a gyuto cleaver with the most laserish usable tip. i dont care for the profile but i can easily adjust to it and/or alter it.
> loving the handle, it's been my unicorn handle forever. d shape burnt chestnut. but i must admit, i still think the 'best quality' handle i've had was an upgraded keyaki octagon from watanabe.



Nice Danzo hooked me up with the 210 of this and I Love it! Hows the food release with yours?


----------



## panda

food release is crappy, it's more of a laser but with some weight if that makes any sense.


----------



## brooksie967

panda said:


> food release is crappy, it's more of a laser but with some weight if that makes any sense.



Surprising. Mine let's go of potatoes with ease


----------



## TEWNCfarms

brooksie967 said:


> Surprising. Mine let's go of potatoes with ease



How thick are you slices? Mine releases if theyre like +1/2, anything less sticks sadly...

Here is my Masashi Kobo SLD 210mm I got last Friday.


----------



## ThinMan

Shiro Kamo 240 AS gyuto:


----------



## btbyrd

panda said:


> btbyrd, how is the grind on the sukenari? looks a lot like a thinner KS but way more asymmetric.



The grind is nice. Looks more asymmetric than it feels, if that makes sense. No steerage through hard stuff, and good performance cutting product horizontally (parallel to the board). And the ZDP is stiff enough that there's very little flex even though the blade is on the longer side. I attached a choil shot of the R2 210, which has a similar grind. As you can see, it's also pretty dang thin behind the edge. There's a lot of core steel exposed.





They're not quite lasers because of their moderately thick spines, but are laser-y toward the edge for sure. The convex grind and thickness at the spine gives the blades good food release for their thinness. They like to cut potatoes.

I'm curious how the less expensive, even thinner hairline versions perform.


----------



## CrisAnderson27

btbyrd said:


> The grind is nice. Looks more asymmetric than it feels, if that makes sense. No steerage through hard stuff, and good performance cutting product horizontally (parallel to the board). And the ZDP is stiff enough that there's very little flex even though the blade is on the longer side. I attached a choil shot of the R2 210, which has a similar grind. As you can see, it's also pretty dang thin behind the edge. There's a lot of core steel exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not quite lasers because of their moderately thick spines, but are laser-y toward the edge for sure. The convex grind and thickness at the spine gives the blades good food release for their thinness. They like to cut potatoes.
> 
> I'm curious how the less expensive, even thinner hairline versions perform.



Nice grind there.

Just to clarify...stiffness isn't really a factor of what kind of steel is used. It's determined in some part by geometry of the grind (diamond, v, convexity, etc)...but more so by pure thickness of steel. Your blade is most likely more stiff because it doesn't have aggressive distal taper and so holds more material thickness further out into the blade.

That's not necessarily a bad thing btw, depending on how it's handled in the geometry...as you can see based on your review of how it cuts. It can also help maintain forward balance which enhances perceived ease of cutting as well. Both of which are good things.

Just putting some information out there .


----------



## btbyrd

Thanks Cris, that makes sense considering that these don't have much distal taper to speak of.


----------



## labor of love

Great pick up tewn. Im enjoying my petty from the same line.




TEWNCfarms said:


> How thick are you slices? Mine releases if theyre like +1/2, anything less sticks sadly...
> 
> Here is my Masashi Kobo SLD 210mm I got last Friday.


----------



## cheflarge

Btbytd


----------



## CrisAnderson27

btbyrd said:


> Thanks Cris, that makes sense considering that these don't have much distal taper to speak of.



No problem! Glad to help out &#128522;


----------



## cheflarge

Cris is a super cool guy, always willing to help, answer questions, etc....... Have you tried one of his knives....... Amazing cutters with top notch craftsmanship..... Happily call him a friend.


----------



## TEWNCfarms

labor of love said:


> Great pick up tewn. Im enjoying my petty from the same line.



Yeah I really like it a lot, especially for a line workhorse where I dont have to worry about keeping it spotless. Sharpens Really easy and still holds an edge really well. Im going to be sad though when the cladding wave is gone from sharpening in some months to come...


----------



## TEWNCfarms

labor of love said:


> Great pick up tewn. Im enjoying my petty from the same line.



Is the petty pretty much the same style and everything? I really like thats its not a Mirror finish too


----------



## TEWNCfarms

btbyrd said:


> R2 210 Sukenari joins the ZDP 260. 260 choil shot.



I really like that ZDP, what exactly is it? That handle is awesome


----------



## btbyrd

cheflarge said:


> Cris is a super cool guy, always willing to help, answer questions, etc....... Have you tried one of his knives....... Amazing cutters with top notch craftsmanship..... Happily call him a friend.



Haven't tried his knives, but have admired the few I've seen for sale. A super cool guy indeed.



TEWNCfarms said:


> I really like that ZDP, what exactly is it? That handle is awesome



It's a Sukenari 270, but it's undersized so it's more like a 260. Everything about the knife is stunning, but James's handle really steals the show. Which is impressive because the blade is gorgeous.


----------



## btbyrd

My Anryu 240 got some new shoes courtesy of Carter Hopkins at C II Bladeworks.









And my Takedas got sayas, also from Carter.





Dem's all my gyutos.


----------



## TEWNCfarms

btbyrd said:


> My Anryu 240 got some new shoes courtesy of Carter Hopkins at C II Bladeworks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Takedas got sayas, also from Carter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dem's all my gyutos.



Man those are gorgeous! And those sayas too! What kind of wood is that Anryu handle? How much roughly does it cost get such beautiful handles like that? Are the sayas made with the handles too?


----------



## cheflarge

Super sexy....... Knives, sayas & handles!


----------



## Jville

I always liked the stock anryu handle and wouldn't of thought to get it rehandled. But now that I see it sporting some Carter kicks, it looks really bad ass!!


----------



## FunkyLuxury

I'm not good at photography, but very excited to get these home and try them out....

Yoshihiro Aonamiuchi Yanagiba - Blue #1
Yoshihiro Hongasumi Edo Usuba - Blue #2










Jesus, I don't know what a focal point is apparently... Genuine Canadian apology for ****** pics


----------



## valgard

nice couple single bevels there


----------



## TEWNCfarms

FunkyLuxury said:


> I'm not good at photography, but very excited to get these home and try them out....
> 
> Yoshihiro Aonamiuchi Yanagiba - Blue #1
> Yoshihiro Hongasumi Edo Usuba - Blue #2
> 
> View attachment 39687
> View attachment 39688
> View attachment 39689
> View attachment 39690
> View attachment 39691
> View attachment 39692
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, I don't know what a focal point is apparently... Genuine Canadian apology for ****** pics



Yeah I like these a Lot! I love single bevels, I need to get myself a better Yanagi, but thats gonna have to wait


----------



## TEWNCfarms

FunkyLuxury said:


> I'm not good at photography, but very excited to get these home and try them out....
> 
> Yoshihiro Aonamiuchi Yanagiba - Blue #1
> Yoshihiro Hongasumi Edo Usuba - Blue #2
> 
> View attachment 39687
> View attachment 39688
> View attachment 39689
> View attachment 39690
> View attachment 39691
> View attachment 39692
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, I don't know what a focal point is apparently... Genuine Canadian apology for ****** pics



Are you good with slicing and chopping veggies with a single bevel? I definitely need a lot of practice, all my cuts end up crooked.


----------



## FunkyLuxury

TEWNCfarms said:


> Are you good with slicing and chopping veggies with a single bevel? I definitely need a lot of practice, all my cuts end up crooked.


Yeah. My first few years of apprenticeship were in a sushi bar and the "master" only used single-beveled knives. I don't recall as steep a learning curve as most people seem to experience, but I believe I learned to adapt quickly out of sheer necessity.

After a week or so of using only Usubas, you should be able to pick up a 50/50 or single bevel, essentially blind, and your wrist and stance will adjust subconsciously to either or.






valgard said:


> nice couple single bevels there



Thanks man!


----------



## TEWNCfarms

FunkyLuxury said:


> Yeah. My first few years of apprenticeship were in a sushi bar and the "master" only used single-beveled knives. I don't recall as steep a learning curve as most people seem to experience, but I believe I learned to adapt quickly out of sheer necessity.
> 
> After a week or so of using only Usubas, you should be able to pick up a 50/50 or single bevel, essentially blind, and your wrist and stance will adjust subconsciously to either or.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!



Awesome thats great to hear thanks! Id love to work for a sushi chef, but Ive got too good a thing going on where Im at right now, if the farming doesnt work out I may branch out and work at a sushi place part time. The only thing is around me theres only cheap sushi theres really No masters here, only one place where the original owner was from Japan and was an actual sushi chef/master and he trained his sous who bought the place from him, and the spot is real random in a shopping center I think. But yeah now I think I have another knife Im going to have to buy!

What do you think about kiritsukes? Real single bevel ones?


----------



## nugnugs

Got this baby in the mail today


----------



## FunkyLuxury

TEWNCfarms said:


> Awesome thats great to hear thanks! Id love to work for a sushi chef, but Ive got too good a thing going on where Im at right now, if the farming doesnt work out I may branch out and work at a sushi place part time. The only thing is around me theres only cheap sushi theres really No masters here, only one place where the original owner was from Japan and was an actual sushi chef/master and he trained his sous who bought the place from him, and the spot is real random in a shopping center I think. But yeah now I think I have another knife Im going to have to buy!
> 
> What do you think about kiritsukes? Real single bevel ones?



I put "master" in quotes in my post intentionally lol. On my third or fourth shift, the Japanese owner (owned half the business) of my place left to go back to Japan, and the remaining "master" was from the Philippines, and was not at the same level. I don't believe you have to be Japanese to be a a proficient sushi chef, obviously, but this guy was not at the same level as the other owner (his fundamentals were sloppy, but they got the job done).

I still learned a ton, and he trained me in the same stages as sushi apprentices in Japan, but progressed me much quicker through the different tasks (I was making nigiri within a year). I learned how to sharpen single-beveled knives on very soft stones early in my career and would definitely recommend working anywhere that practices the basics, even if they are not perfect. Some of the old-timers have terrible habits, especially in the west, but they get the job done far better than all-you-can-eat and fly-by-night places.

I would recommend working a shift per week for free with the new owner of your local place (free to avoid any commitment and focus on learning only). Just observe and help prep - you will learn a ton just from watching and asking questions. After a month or two I believe you'll either have the bug in you, or you won't. When the bug bites, it runs deep and you will drop everything else to continue learning. 

I have never liked kiritsukes personally, I have never found a specific task for them, that wasn't done better with a different knife, but that's just personal taste more than anything else. You'll find that working at an actual sushi bar, space is severely limited and you need to keep everything spotless the entire time - in other words, you'll only have room for 2 or three knives and they had better earn their keep for the whole shift. 

Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## TEWNCfarms

FunkyLuxury said:


> I put "master" in quotes in my post intentionally lol. On my third or fourth shift, the Japanese owner (owned half the business) of my place left to go back to Japan, and the remaining "master" was from the Philippines, and was not at the same level. I don't believe you have to be Japanese to be a a proficient sushi chef, obviously, but this guy was not at the same level as the other owner (his fundamentals were sloppy, but they got the job done).
> 
> I still learned a ton, and he trained me in the same stages as sushi apprentices in Japan, but progressed me much quicker through the different tasks (I was making nigiri within a year). I learned how to sharpen single-beveled knives on very soft stones early in my career and would definitely recommend working anywhere that practices the basics, even if they are not perfect. Some of the old-timers have terrible habits, especially in the west, but they get the job done far better than all-you-can-eat and fly-by-night places.
> 
> I would recommend working a shift per week for free with the new owner of your local place (free to avoid any commitment and focus on learning only). Just observe and help prep - you will learn a ton just from watching and asking questions. After a month or two I believe you'll either have the bug in you, or you won't. When the bug bites, it runs deep and you will drop everything else to continue learning.
> 
> I have never liked kiritsukes personally, I have never found a specific task for them, that wasn't done better with a different knife, but that's just personal taste more than anything else. You'll find that working at an actual sushi bar, space is severely limited and you need to keep everything spotless the entire time - in other words, you'll only have room for 2 or three knives and they had better earn their keep for the whole shift.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit!



Awesome yeah I really appreciate the advice! Thats a great idea to just work a few shifts for free, when winter comes and the farmin is slow I definitely think Ill do that, learn some stuff. Thanks brother


----------



## TEWNCfarms

nugnugs said:


> Got this baby in the mail today



Nice looks good what is it exactly?


----------



## nugnugs

TEWNCfarms said:


> Nice looks good what is it exactly?



It's a Kurosaki Shizuku 240 gyuto, outfitted with a handle from James at K&S. I haven't even had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## btbyrd

cheflarge said:


> Super sexy....... Knives, sayas & handles!





Jville said:


> I always liked the stock anryu handle and wouldn't of thought to get it rehandled. But now that I see it sporting some Carter kicks, it looks really bad ass!!



Thanks! I liked the blade so much that I thought it could use an upgrade. Carter has done several Anryus in the past, but what sold me was a set of 3 Anryu 210s he rehandled for the crew at Slab Town Pizza. There's a nice long thread about it over on the Forbidden forum. If you Google "Set of 3 Anryu Gyutos: The Slab Town Build Project," you can see the build process. Very interesting to see from start to finish.



TEWNCfarms said:


> What kind of wood is that Anryu handle? How much roughly does it cost get such beautiful handles like that? Are the sayas made with the handles too?



The wood is stabilized buckeye burl. Price depends on materials and the person doing the work, but it can easily cost as much as a complete knife if you're getting a fully custom work done. And if you want really exotic materials like billion year old bog oak or mammoth tusk or walrus penis bone (seriously) the prices go higher. The custom handle doesn't make the knife cut any better, but it sure does help bring the looks in line with the performance. Not that it didn't look plenty sharp and beautiful to begin with. Carter did the sayas at the same time he was rehandling the Anryu.


----------



## btbyrd

nugnugs said:


> It's a Kurosaki Shizuku 240 gyuto, outfitted with a handle from James at K&S. I haven't even had a chance to use it yet.



Looks great. I got the same handle on a 210 Sukeanri I got from James last week. Sleek.


----------



## TEWNCfarms

btbyrd said:


> Thanks! I liked the blade so much that I thought it could use an upgrade. Carter has done several Anryus in the past, but what sold me was a set of 3 Anryu 210s he rehandled for the crew at Slab Town Pizza. There's a nice long thread about it over on the Forbidden forum. If you Google "Set of 3 Anryu Gyutos: The Slab Town Build Project," you can see the build process. Very interesting to see from start to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> The wood is stabilized buckeye burl. Price depends on materials and the person doing the work, but it can easily cost as much as a complete knife if you're getting a fully custom work done. And if you want really exotic materials like billion year old bog oak or mammoth tusk or walrus penis bone (seriously) the prices go higher. The custom handle doesn't make the knife cut any better, but it sure does help bring the looks in line with the performance. Not that it didn't look plenty sharp and beautiful to begin with. Carter did the sayas at the same time he was rehandling the Anryu.



Oh yeah I definitely want to rehandle my knives one day I just like the look of some of those beautiful woods, definitely matches the performance Im sure. And walrus penis bone!? Get out of here! Ive never heard of that, but I hadnt known mammoth tusk was an actual usable product until I found HHHs thread on it, so crazy!


----------



## CrisAnderson27

TEWNCfarms said:


> Oh yeah I definitely want to rehandle my knives one day I just like the look of some of those beautiful woods, definitely matches the performance Im sure. And walrus penis bone!? Get out of here! Ive never heard of that, but I hadnt known mammoth tusk was an actual usable product until I found HHHs thread on it, so crazy!



Its called "oosic" &#128522;


----------



## btbyrd

I just discovered an ode to the bone in question.

"An Ode to Oosik" by Anonymous 

Strange things have been done in the Midnight Sun 
and the story books are full ...
But the strangest tale concerns the male, 
magnificent walrus bull! 

I know it's rude, quite common and crude, 
perhaps it is grossly unkind;
But with first glance at least, this bewhiskered beast, 
is as ugly in front as behind.

Look once again, take a second look 
then you'll see he's not ugly or vile
There's a hint of a grin, in that blubbery chin 
and the eyes have a sly secret smile.

How can this be, this clandestine glee 
that exudes from the walrus like music?
He knows, there inside, beneath blubber and hide 
lies a splendid contrivance - the Oosik!

"Oosik" you say, and quite well you may, 
I'll explain if you keep it between us;
In the simplest truth, though rather uncouth, 
"Oosik" is, in fact, his penis!

Now the size alone of this walrus bone 
would indeed arouse envious thinking. 
It is also a fact, documented and backed, 
there is never a softening or shrinking!

This, then, is why the smile is so sly, 
the walrus is rightfully proud.
Though the climate is frigid, the walrus is rigid, 
pray, why, is not man so endowed?

Added to this, is a smile you might miss -- 
though the bull is entitled to bow --
The one to out-smile our bull by a mile 
is the satisfied walrus cow!


----------



## valgard

:rofl2:


----------



## TEWNCfarms

btbyrd said:


> I just discovered an ode to the bone in question.
> 
> "An Ode to Oosik" by Anonymous
> 
> Strange things have been done in the Midnight Sun
> and the story books are full ...
> But the strangest tale concerns the male,
> magnificent walrus bull!
> 
> I know it's rude, quite common and crude,
> perhaps it is grossly unkind;
> But with first glance at least, this bewhiskered beast,
> is as ugly in front as behind.
> 
> Look once again, take a second look
> then you'll see he's not ugly or vile
> There's a hint of a grin, in that blubbery chin
> and the eyes have a sly secret smile.
> 
> How can this be, this clandestine glee
> that exudes from the walrus like music?
> He knows, there inside, beneath blubber and hide
> lies a splendid contrivance - the Oosik!
> 
> "Oosik" you say, and quite well you may,
> I'll explain if you keep it between us;
> In the simplest truth, though rather uncouth,
> "Oosik" is, in fact, his penis!
> 
> Now the size alone of this walrus bone
> would indeed arouse envious thinking.
> It is also a fact, documented and backed,
> there is never a softening or shrinking!
> 
> This, then, is why the smile is so sly,
> the walrus is rightfully proud.
> Though the climate is frigid, the walrus is rigid,
> pray, why, is not man so endowed?
> 
> Added to this, is a smile you might miss --
> though the bull is entitled to bow --
> The one to out-smile our bull by a mile
> is the satisfied walrus cow!



Hahaha! Was this serious?! Or did you just make that up? Regardless its good Hilarious!


----------



## Viggetorr

Got a nice deal on a western carbon ZKramer and couldn't resist. Truly the most comfortable knife I've ever held. Didn't expect that.


----------



## Godslayer

Viggetorr said:


> Got a nice deal on a western carbon ZKramer and couldn't resist. Truly the most comfortable knife I've ever held. Didn't expect that.



The dream


----------



## SolidSnake03

Damn, always want one of those again every time I see one, probably my most regretted knife (because I sold it)


----------



## pd7077

Kato 240WH with new digs. Body and ferrule construction is carbon fiber weave scales with M3 black titanium core. Spacer is mother of pearl with red G10 & brass.


----------



## mc2442

That is a beauty! Did you do the rehandle yourself?


----------



## Dave Martell

pd7077 said:


> Kato 240WH with new digs. Body and ferrule construction is carbon fiber weave scales with M3 black titanium core. Spacer is mother of pearl with red G10 & brass.




That's a very unique and beautiful handle.


----------



## geoff_nocon

Is that my kato? Did you get that from andreu? Looks great


----------



## K813zra

pd7077 said:


> Kato 240WH with new digs. Body and ferrule construction is carbon fiber weave scales with M3 black titanium core. Spacer is mother of pearl with red G10 & brass.



Oh, I like the way the carbon fiber weave looks. That with a simple silver spacer would be perfect (for me). Blade looks great too!


----------



## pd7077

geoff_nocon said:


> Is that my kato? Did you get that from andreu? Looks great



Not from Andreu. Got this one from another buddy. Wish mine had a saya like the one he got from you.


----------



## geoff_nocon

pd7077 said:


> Not from Andreu. Got this one from another buddy. Wish mine had a saya like the one he got from you.



really lamination line looks almost the same. yours looks great though


----------



## ashy2classy

pd7077 said:


> Kato 240WH with new digs. Body and ferrule construction is carbon fiber weave scales with M3 black titanium core. Spacer is mother of pearl with red G10 & brass.



Sweet! That CF is awesome! Matt does great work. Enjoy!


----------



## Corradobrit1

pd7077 said:


> Kato 240WH with new digs. Body and ferrule construction is carbon fiber weave scales with M3 black titanium core. Spacer is mother of pearl with red G10 & brass.



Special blade, special handle. Perfect marriage. How does balance feel? CF is awfully light


----------



## dwalker

Latest addition (thanks Brontes)






To the growing Toyama family


----------



## K813zra

Just a quick photo of a knife I have been meaning to pick up for a long time but have never seen in stock before today. That would be a Zakuri 165mm Tosagata Bocho in B#1 steel. It isn't a good photo, and I am no photographer, that is for sure but it is a photo nonetheless. Oh, and the knife as far as I can tell thus far seems quite well made, light, comfortable to hold, good looking grind and micro bevel etc. As for as low cost knives go this one blew me away ootb compared to something like a Tojiro. 

This little beauty seems like it is going to be the ultimate petty.  I must add that as per usual Jon sure made the package pretty and shipped it quick. 

PS: I own it for sure as it bit me already! LOL.


----------



## capslockpirate

picked this up in the June bloodroot blades sale


















and i'll include one of their images for good measure





...excuse the sloppy cut carrots, I was too excited to cut normally :dazed:


----------



## ashy2classy

capslockpirate said:


> picked this up in the June bloodroot blades sale



Awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## HRC_64

Is it just me or does that handle actually looks even nicer "in person" with your pics


----------



## capslockpirate

HRC_64 said:


> Is it just me or does that handle actually looks even nicer "in person" with your pics



i'd agree, i can't stop looking at it 

enhance! :detective:


----------



## rebornhj

Today 3 Shigs joined the family!


----------



## niwaki-boy

Beautiful... but Im confused, do you do eel with both hands


----------



## rebornhj

I am ambidextrous!


----------



## dwalker

niwaki-boy said:


> Beautiful... but Im confused, do you do eel with both hands


Nobody actually use their Shigs. [emoji48] 

Bring it on![emoji123]


----------



## rebornhj

dwalker said:


> Nobody actually use their Shigs. [emoji48]
> 
> Bring it on![emoji123]



:doublethumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lemeneid

niwaki-boy said:


> Beautiful... but Im confused, do you do eel with both hands



Now Im curious to see dual handed eel cutting


----------



## HRC_64

dwalker said:


> Nobody actually use their Shigs. [emoji48]
> 
> Bring it on![emoji123]


----------



## niwaki-boy

rebornhj said:


> I am ambidextrous!



Lol yeah i figured but the picture still screws wth my head!
My inner kreskin tells me that I would give blood if I went lefty &#129488;
Enjoy your new blades &#128077;


----------



## McMan

HRC_64 said:


>



Veblens, the fore-father of "Conspicuous Consumption"...


----------



## niwaki-boy

dwalker said:


> Nobody actually use their Shigs. [emoji48]
> 
> Bring it on![emoji123]



Hey now.. I got some patina on mine, hell Ive even sharpened it &#128576;&#128569;&#128569;

Its on! :razz:


----------



## Xenif

rebornhj said:


> I am ambidextrous!


I thought that was just a myth ... Until I had my son .... He cuts veg right handed and cuts meat left handed, do you have a preference like that? 
If you are doing an ambidextrous eel cut video, I want to see left handed Kansai style and right handed Kanto style, that will blow some minds


----------



## Paraffin

Two matched knives would be great for Chinese minced pork or chicken, the double fast chop method. 

I've thought about picking up a pair of matched smaller Chinese cleavers for this. Just haven't figured out how to sneak it past the wife. "You want two of these for WHAT?" "How often do you DO that?"


----------



## brooksie967

270 Ikeda honyaki in Blue 1 and 240 Doi honyaki in blue 2.

Both knives are 55mm tall and 2.2 - 2.4mm on the spine at the handle. Took a while to get the custom size delivered but very excited.


----------



## niwaki-boy

Damn j .. absolutely stunning 

Dont let direct sunlight on them .. might start a fire &#128293;


----------



## brooksie967

niwaki-boy said:


> Damn j .. absolutely stunning
> 
> Dont let direct sunlight on them .. might start a fire &#128293;



Thanks man! These two are getting used and passed on to my kids when they're old enough!


----------



## valgard

Those two are total fire


----------



## labor of love

That polish is begging for some onions.


----------



## brooksie967

valgard said:


> Those two are total fire



:bliss:


----------



## brooksie967

labor of love said:


> That polish is begging for some onions.



They'll get everything!


----------



## panda

what's with the rainbow streaks?


----------



## Anton

labor of love said:


> That polish is begging for some onions.



read my mind 
or some hot beef juices


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> what's with the rainbow streaks?



Could be lacquer the bladesmith puts on to avoid corrosion/patina


----------



## brooksie967

panda said:


> what's with the rainbow streaks?



protective coating from manufacturer. very common for brand new J-Knives.


----------



## brooksie967

Anton said:


> read my mind
> or some hot beef juices



My fav!


----------



## Andreu

brooksie967 said:


> 270 Ikeda honyaki in Blue 1 and 240 Doi honyaki in blue 2.
> 
> Both knives are 55mm tall and 2.2 - 2.4mm on the spine at the handle. Took a while to get the custom size delivered but very excited.



Dayum! Very nice, J!


----------



## niwaki-boy

brooksie967 said:


> They'll get everything!



and here comes new post in my fav color blue.. probly gonna see cosmic gas giving birth to star nebulae with lensing from black holes (yes binary black hole in death lock).. bet its gonna be hubblelistic


----------



## niwaki-boy

panda said:


> what's with the rainbow streaks?



coated w/unicorn pee &#129412;


----------



## Anton

panda said:


> what's with the rainbow streaks?



Some say it comes from panda gas oxidization


----------



## niwaki-boy

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## pd7077

brooksie967 said:


> 270 Ikeda honyaki in Blue 1 and 240 Doi honyaki in blue 2.
> 
> Both knives are 55mm tall and 2.2 - 2.4mm on the spine at the handle. Took a while to get the custom size delivered but very excited.



Those look fantastic J!!!


----------



## panda

my new marko is ready!! just waiting for arrival. so freaking excited, this is potentially a unicorn knife. 240x50 asymmetric (miz) grind 52100 honyaki 63HRC. the handle is not a marko original, but a stock one from a mizuno honyaki that anton generously donated for this project, thanks again toni boy.


----------



## HRC_64

Awesome...i like the brushed too


----------



## Godslayer

panda said:


> my new marko is ready!! just waiting for arrival. so freaking excited, this is potentially a unicorn knife. 240x50 asymmetric (miz) grind 52100 honyaki 63HRC. the handle is not a marko original, but a stock one from a mizuno honyaki that anton generously donated for this project, thanks again toni boy.



So it's basically an upgraded mizuno  really nice looking knife. Is there any Hamon? Does it cut? Can we have a choil shot and a haiku about its performance. :knife:


----------



## panda

it's in the mail, i will be doing all of that once i get it and put it to the test. will put my own edge on it (aizu) first. 

godslayer - my unicorn has been honyaki KS for the longest time. this is my alternative solution to that, but with his adaptation of miz grind cause i love that grind so this could be even better. 
i call it yankee masa-zuno hybrid or triple M: M(arko)-M(asamoto)-M(izuno)?
there was a hamon after heat treatment, but it appears the finish hides it. i told marko i could give two sh*ts about hamon so just do his thing and not worry about having a squigly line being visible. 
spine is around 50HRC

hrc - i'm not a stickler for finishes, but i do like how the horizontal soft polish looks.

i still want another miz honyaki but in custom length.


----------



## CB1968

panda said:


> it's in the mail, i will be doing all of that once i get it and put it to the test. will put my own edge on it (aizu) first.
> 
> godslayer - my unicorn has been honyaki KS for the longest time. this is my alternative solution to that, but with his adaptation of miz grind cause i love that grind so this could be even better.
> i call it yankee masa-zuno hybrid or triple M: M(arko)-M(asamoto)-M(izuno)?
> there was a hamon after heat treatment, but it appears the finish hides it. i told marko i could give two sh*ts about hamon so just do his thing and not worry about having a squigly line being visible.
> spine is around 50HRC
> 
> hrc - i'm not a stickler for finishes, but i do like how the horizontal soft polish looks.
> 
> i still want another miz honyaki but in custom length.



Nice knife Panda, I think you will be pretty impressed with Markos work, his 52100 is very nice, edge holding will be far superior to Mizuno or Mas, make sure to let us know your thoughts.


----------



## chefcomesback

No more "honyaki to me means made by a japanese master, no exceptions

everything else is differentially hardened interpretation" ??


----------



## panda

first of all the maker doesnt claim it to be honyaki (humbleness goes a long way) because this one cares more about the actual work and not hype or ego or capturing more business via marketing terms, i just add that on there cause 'differentially hardened' takes longer to type. butt hurt much?


----------



## chefcomesback

Not even close &#129315; I have always liked Marko's work


----------



## Iggy

Xerxes Custom Meatkiller 200 mm in TWR/folded rough iron & Kato 240 Standard, handle by Robin Dalman


----------



## K813zra

panda said:


> my new marko is ready!! just waiting for arrival. so freaking excited, this is potentially a unicorn knife. 240x50 asymmetric (miz) grind 52100 honyaki 63HRC. the handle is not a marko original, but a stock one from a mizuno honyaki that anton generously donated for this project, thanks again toni boy.



Dude, what a score. I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it when you put it to use!


----------



## niwaki-boy

K813zra said:


> Dude, what a score. I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it when you put it to use!



Yup that looks like a 918 ready to tear Nurburgring a new one.. video of track performance pls


----------



## niwaki-boy

&#128536;.. wow


----------



## niwaki-boy

Iggy said:


> Xerxes Custom Meatkiller 200 mm in TWR/folded rough iron & Kato 240 Standard, handle by Robin Dalman



Yikes that xerxes looks like an elongated honesuke.. what kind of taper/grind are we talking here!?! Like!


----------



## Iggy

niwaki-boy said:


> Yikes that xerxes looks like an elongated honesuke.. what kind of taper/grind are we talking here!?! Like!



Profile was drawn by myself and Jannis very well followed the lines and measurements (works really good so far). The knife is stiff and has no flex at all. Tip is thin and pointy but not too fragile...

I let some pictures speak for themselves


----------



## comet_sharp

Iggy said:


> Profile was drawn by myself and Jannis very well followed the lines and measurements (works really good so far). The knife is stiff and has no flex at all. Tip is thin and pointy but not too fragile...
> 
> I let some pictures speak for themselves



That really does look like an elongated honesuki but I think its neat. Grinds and all look nice, great score.:thumbsup:
-Trey


----------



## Iggy

comet_sharp said:


> That really does look like an elongated honesuki but I think its neat. Grinds and all look nice, great score.:thumbsup:
> -Trey



Yeah, that was kind of the idea - a fusion between Honesuki and european style boning knife. For chickens I always reach for my honesuki, but for bigger meats, this works just great!


----------



## niwaki-boy

Iggy said:


> Profile was drawn by myself and Jannis very well followed the lines and measurements (works really good so far). The knife is stiff and has no flex at all. Tip is thin and pointy but not too fragile...
> 
> I let some pictures speak for themselves
> 
> https://up.picr.de/32996915ov.jpg[/
> 
> 
> [img]https://up.picr.de/32996916rk.jpg



Thanks Iggy.. now I really like!


----------



## Paraffin

114mm Yoshikazu Ikeda petty knife in Blue #1 (sold as 120mm but as usual with those Sakai guys, that's measured from the handle so this is 114mm at the blade). I was looking for an alternative to our beater paring knives, and this is a little long for a parer, but I like the quasi-sheepsfoot profile:







This completes a trio of Y. Ikeda knives in Blue #1/suminigashi "Damascus" cladding that I have in heavy rotation -- 114mm petty, 190mm petty, and 165mm nakiri:


----------



## valgard

that 190mm petty is sweet


----------



## K813zra

valgard said:


> that 190mm petty is sweet



Yeah it is!


----------



## HRC_64

+3 on that petty = awesomeness


----------



## HRC_64

Quick side note, Parraffin, how do you find the cladding (reactivity) for petty use?


----------



## Paraffin

HRC_64 said:


> Quick side note, Parraffin, how do you find the cladding (reactivity) for petty use?



It's very mild. I only use that knife for soft protein -- slicing chicken breast cutlets, skinning fish, thin-slicing pork or beef for stir fry. There's a little bit of patina on it, but what you see there is basically what it looks like after a quick rinse, wipe, and drying after slicing up some protein. Not very reactive at all.


----------



## ashy2classy

Paraffin said:


> 114mm Yoshikazu Ikeda petty knife in Blue #1 (sold as 120mm but as usual with those Sakai guys, that's measured from the handle so this is 114mm at the blade). I was looking for an alternative to our beater paring knives, and this is a little long for a parer, but I like the quasi-sheepsfoot profile:
> 
> 
> This completes a trio of Y. Ikeda knives in Blue #1/suminigashi "Damascus" cladding that I have in heavy rotation -- 114mm petty, 190mm petty, and 165mm nakiri:



Fantastic set! Ikeda is a maker I've had my eye on for some time. Congrats on rounding out your set!


----------



## panda

niwaki-boy said:


> Yup that looks like a 918 ready to tear Nurburgring a new one.. video of track performance pls



i should be getting it tomorrow, but hella busy at work. will try to take a video of it in use sometime later in the week. i like the porsche reference hehe


----------



## Badgertooth

[video]https://imgur.com/8KCSmrU[/video]


----------



## Marek07

Lovely Otto! No doubt the knife is a performer but that handle just *pops!* (photos and video)


----------



## valgard

so nice Otto! And I like how you casually slide the rock at the end :rofl2:


----------



## Nemo

Marek07 said:


> Lovely Otto! No doubt the knife is a performer but that handle just *pops!* (photos and video)


+1. What a looker.


----------



## Badgertooth

valgard said:


> so nice Otto! And I like how you casually slide the rock at the end :rofl2:



Well it needs something to tickle the edge


----------



## milkbaby

New(?) Bloodroot integral is AWESOME :doublethumbsup:


----------



## panda

so this sexy ***** showed up at my work today.










i also picked up these cork lined knife guards from jki which i am liking quite a bit. https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/knife-cases-bags/products/edge-guard-240mm-1

marko sent it out with a zero grind so i put my own edge on it and went to town. feels soooooo good. really is a KS mizuno hybrid in that front half is smooth convex meaty laserish like a ks and back half is aggressive asymmetric like a miz. i was surprised how easy it was to sharpen, felt good on stones also. fantastic heat treat!


----------



## Godslayer

panda said:


> so this sexy ***** showed up at my work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also picked up these cork lined knife guards from jki which i am liking quite a bit. https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/knife-cases-bags/products/edge-guard-240mm-1
> 
> marko sent it out with a zero grind so i put my own edge on it and went to town. feels soooooo good. really is a KS mizuno hybrid in that front half is smooth convex meaty laserish like a ks and back half is aggressive asymmetric like a miz. i was surprised how easy it was to sharpen, felt good on stones also. fantastic heat treat!



Looks neat, kind of jealous


----------



## DitmasPork

Nice! What kind of handle is that?? In an earlier thread I recall you wanting ho wood. Was Marko able to source appropriate piece of exotic ho (ancient magnolia burl)? Looking forward to more observations on your new knife.



panda said:


> so this sexy ***** showed up at my work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also picked up these cork lined knife guards from jki which i am liking quite a bit. https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/knife-cases-bags/products/edge-guard-240mm-1
> 
> marko sent it out with a zero grind so i put my own edge on it and went to town. feels soooooo good. really is a KS mizuno hybrid in that front half is smooth convex meaty laserish like a ks and back half is aggressive asymmetric like a miz. i was surprised how easy it was to sharpen, felt good on stones also. fantastic heat treat!


----------



## panda

From a Mizuno honyaki that Anton gave me


----------



## Anton

panda said:


> From a Mizuno honyaki that Anton gave me



How does it feel on this knife?


----------



## Gyutoh205

Badgertooth said:


> [video]https://imgur.com/8KCSmrU[/video]



Great looking knife, love the integrals, i have two from them (suji, gyuto) and i absolutely love my gyuto, really nice taper and ultra thin and light, superb performer.


----------



## gunswanted

I just got this Haburn gyuto. San-mai 210, 52100 core and D handle, carbon and buckeye burl handle. If you like this sort of stuff.


----------



## panda

Anton said:


> How does it feel on this knife?



he sanded it down to match the blade better, feels perfect!!


----------



## mauichef




----------



## K813zra

mauichef said:


>



Love the cladding. Is it telling that my eye went directly to the paper/card, though? I notice the oddest of things. Anyway, I like the overall package. Cladding line, finish, handle, blade shape and even the box, card and bow/string. Nice looking catch as I said before.  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## mauichef

I already am Kit. Mahalo mate!


----------



## valgard

that thing is pretty


----------



## mauichef

valgard said:


> that thing is pretty



Mahalo mate.
Yes even more so in the flesh.


----------



## mauichef

More Pics.......
Konosuke Togo Reigo Vintage Carbon. Kasumi finish no shinogi line blade.
These were hand finished on Japanese natural stones with hamaguriba edge.
One of two made. The other 4 have shinogi.


----------



## mc2442

I have never understood the exposed machi.

And I definitely like the handle on the Haburn, but not digging the blade as much. I am curious on how to make the core steel that dark color.


----------



## Wdestate

mc2442 said:


> I have never understood the exposed machi.
> 
> And I definitely like the handle on the Haburn, but not digging the blade as much. I am curious on how to make the core steel that dark color.



its etched


----------



## Godslayer

mc2442 said:


> I have never understood the exposed machi.
> 
> And I definitely like the handle on the Haburn, but not digging the blade as much. I am curious on how to make the core steel that dark color.



It's basically just am etch, if the user messes up during sharpening it rubs off(learned the hard way) exposed machi is basically just a traditional thing although I imagine it could effect blade balance a little bit.


----------



## mc2442

Thanks. I did not realize 52100 would turn that color from etching.

And I did go back and read an old FB post by Jon on the exposed machi, but it has just never been my thing. It just looks off to me.


----------



## HRC_64

You obviously want a knife designed for this type of installation, 
but provided that is the case the balance and feel should be fine.

Personally I love the look and vibe of that knife 
and if it was only $300 and not $1300 ... :rofl:


----------



## milkbaby

gunswanted said:


> I just got this Haburn gyuto. San-mai 210, 52100 core and D handle, carbon and buckeye burl handle. If you like this sort of stuff.



That's horrible. Send to me for proper disposal. :wink:


----------



## brooksie967

Well... after a year of wait my two custom honyaki are finally here. 

Both of these cost me a premium due to their extra height and thinness. The 270 Ikeda is blue 1, 55mm tall and a hair over 2mm on the spine, ebony handle with horn ferrule. The 240 Doi is blue 2, 55mm tall and the same 2mm thickness. I've yet to cut with the ikeda yet but the Doi leaves nothing to be desired in any aspect. Performance monster and insane hand feel. These two will remain in the family and get sent out with my kids when they're old enough to leave the house and understand how to care for knives.


















First one up is the 270 Ikeda blue 1 sharpened by kasahara.


----------



## brooksie967

Second up is the Doi. I put this one through a fairly good test today, apples, pears, carrots, green pepper, thick dry salami, anise, Asiago, cooked chicken and more.


----------



## brooksie967

And just to absolutely F$cking flood this thread with these knives, here are the post acetone lacquer removal pics!


----------



## inzite

just so fking bomb j!!!!


----------



## brooksie967

inzite said:


> just so fking bomb j!!!!



Stop yapping and come play


----------



## cheflarge

brooksie967 said:


> And just to absolutely F$cking flood this thread with these knives, here are the post acetone lacquer removal pics!


!!!BREATHTAKING!!!


----------



## Omega

They look fantastic!

Who was the sharpener for the Doi?


----------



## brooksie967

Omega said:


> They look fantastic!
> 
> Who was the sharpener for the Doi?



Sorry about that, thought I put it in there. The ikeda was Kasahara and the Doi was Ino.


----------



## inzite

brooksie967 said:


> Stop yapping and come play



i'll bring a tojiro to trade you!


----------



## brooksie967

Those are really rare right?


----------



## niwaki-boy

Blue smear of love.. right on J!! Haha as I was typing I realized that the Kill Bill soundtrack is playing.. perfect timing


----------



## brooksie967

niwaki-boy said:


> Blue smear of love.. right on J!! Haha as I was typing I realized that the Kill Bill soundtrack is playing.. perfect timing



Lol awesome and thank you!


----------



## valgard

Jeremy those look amazing. The hamon on the 270 is stunning, and the grind on the 240 looks mad good.


----------



## brooksie967

valgard said:


> Jeremy those look amazing. The hamon on the 270 is stunning, and the grind on the 240 looks mad good.



I'm really hoping the 270 cuts how i want it. If not it's gonna go to JKI!


----------



## Marek07

brooksie967 said:


> And just to absolutely F$cking flood this thread with these knives, here are the post acetone lacquer removal pics!














If this is a flood, then drown me now! Stunning stuff indeed J. :hungry:


----------



## ThinMan

Those are some insane knives.

Congrats.


----------



## ThinMan

Mario W2 differential heat treat 240mm x 54mm Gyuto

I think Panda put me up to it (unknowingly on his part).

I will try to put up more and better photos later.

View attachment 39827


----------



## esoo

brooksie967 said:


> Second up is the Doi. I put this one through a fairly good test today, apples, pears, carrots, green pepper, thick dry salami, anise, Asiago, cooked chicken and more.



This knife is ticking so many of my want boxes it is incredible.


----------



## panda

thinman, nice, what do you think of it? my favorite thing about mario is the profile.


----------



## brooksie967

esoo said:


> This knife is ticking so many of my want boxes it is incredible.



It really does work for me too! I'm not normally a 240 guy but it feels perfect in hand.


----------



## milkbaby

I know choil shots can be misleading, but I really dig the grind/sharpening job on the Ikeda honyaki.


----------



## esoo

brooksie967 said:


> It really does work for me too! I'm not normally a 240 guy but it feels perfect in hand.



You're not helping on a knife I will never own....


----------



## ThinMan

panda said:


> thinman, nice, what do you think of it? my favorite thing about mario is the profile.



I just got it Friday and was out backpacking most of the weekend so I haven't had a chance to try it yet.

The profile is one of the things that made me buy it.


----------



## Danzo

ThinMan said:


> Mario W2 differential heat treat 240mm x 54mm Gyuto
> 
> I think Panda put me up to it (unknowingly on his part).
> 
> I will try to put up more and better photos later.
> 
> View attachment 39827



Im glad you snagged that. I had been drooling over it on Instagram


----------



## versim

I got a Deba bōchō for father's day. A yard sale find. Here's a pic of it:






This picture was taken after I oiled the handle (Boiled Linseed Oil) and cleaned off most of the rust (Boeshield Rust Free + 220 sandpaper).

I found the new model of this knife on the web: https://www.**************.com/kitade18.html

I can upload another picture after it's sharpened. It is 180mm blade, but heavy like a cleaver. Quite a beast, really. For going heavy butchering fish.


----------



## versim

Here is the result:





The sharpening process began with flattening the back on a coarse Norton Crystolon oil stone, followed by a series of waterstones kept fresh with a Trend diamond stone. I love how the back of the knife turned out: the clean, flat edge around the concave middle, all pitted and stained. I might buff it out later, that would look extra cool.

Then I worked the bevel side with the same stones, and finished the cutting edge on the Tormek-8. That edge is buffed to a mirror, but in the picture there's an oil patina on it (for storage). Handle this one with care, the all-carbon steel is wicked sharp.


----------



## 5698k

I traded for this blue #1 Fujiyama. Dam I love this thing.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Not a knife per-se, but it holds them… My new figured walnut magnetic knife rack from https://www.beardbrotherswoodworking.com













It's absolutely stunning even without any knives on it, the chatoyancy must be seen and the pictures simply cannot capture it. The refinement of the front portion is complemented with live edge walnut rear supports featuring both heartwood & sapwood thereby utilizing as many elements of walnut as practicable.


----------



## Roberto

5698k said:


> View attachment 40994
> View attachment 40995
> View attachment 40996
> 
> I traded for this blue #1 Fujiyama. Dam I love this thing.



musk ox horn?![emoji76]


----------



## niwaki-boy

aboynamedsuita said:


> Not a knife per-se, but it holds them… My new figured walnut magnetic knife rack from https://www.beardbrotherswoodworking.com
> View attachment 41032
> 
> View attachment 41033
> 
> View attachment 41034
> 
> 
> It's absolutely stunning even without any knives on it, the chatoyancy must be seen and the pictures simply cannot capture it. The refinement of the front portion is complemented with live edge walnut rear supports featuring both heartwood & sapwood thereby utilizing as many elements of walnut as practicable.



That’s beautiful Tanner!
Can you post a side shot?


----------



## 5698k

Roberto said:


> musk ox horn?![emoji76]


Yeah, it is.


----------



## mc2442

That new knife holder looks amazing Tanner!


----------



## TEWNCfarms

brooksie967 said:


> And just to absolutely F$cking flood this thread with these knives, here are the post acetone lacquer removal pics!



How much you want for one of those!?


----------



## TEWNCfarms

brooksie967 said:


> Sorry about that, thought I put it in there. The ikeda was Kasahara and the Doi was Ino.



So you don’t sharpen these yourself? Or are you talking about the initial sharpening?


----------



## TEWNCfarms

ThinMan said:


> Mario W2 differential heat treat 240mm x 54mm Gyuto
> 
> I think Panda put me up to it (unknowingly on his part).
> 
> I will try to put up more and better photos later.
> 
> View attachment 39827



How do I view this? It says I don’t have permission.


----------



## brooksie967

TEWNCfarms said:


> So you don’t sharpen these yourself? Or are you talking about the initial sharpening?



Yes I sharpen my self but I mean the initial grinding of the blade after forging.


----------



## brooksie967

TEWNCfarms said:


> How much you want for one of those!?



You won't see these for sale sorry


----------



## ashy2classy

Can't believe I found one so fast...Shigehiro 240 White 2. This thing feels incredible in the hand. Haven't had the chance to use it yet.


----------



## mauichef

I like that Kevin!


----------



## panda

um, that looks like a killer grind! how is it?


----------



## ashy2classy

panda said:


> um, that looks like a killer grind! how is it?



Not sure if that question was to me. If it was, I haven't had the chance to use it yet. I can't wait to put it to work.


----------



## False_Cast

Very nice, Ashy! The profile on that is very slick and the grind looks fantastic.


----------



## panda

yes it was about shigehiro, choil reminds me of mizuno


----------



## HRC_64

Really like this grind. Whats the taper and heel height like?


----------



## ashy2classy

HRC_64 said:


> Really like this grind. Whats the taper and heel height like?



Taper's alright, nothing crazy. Height is 48mm at the heel. Not ideal for most, but I really like it. With the thicker spine and super-nice grind this thing is really ticking a lot of boxes for me.


----------



## valgard

Tsubaya Tanaka Blue 1 270mm with Yew handle.


----------



## panda

valgard that looks freaking dope, how do you like it? wish i was into wide bevels cause i'd be all over this.
is this a totally different tanaka than the well known one?


----------



## brooksie967

valgard said:


> Tsubaya Tanaka Blue 1 270mm with Yew handle.




OH BOY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valgard

panda said:


> valgard that looks freaking dope, how do you like it? wish i was into wide bevels cause i'd be all over this.
> is this a totally different tanaka than the well known one?


It's a different one, this is Yoshikazu Tanaka from Sakai, one of the Fujiyama smiths. Don't know the sharpener as Tsubaya doesn't disclose it. 
The knife only got some light workout today. So far it cuts fantastically, it's ground super thin behind the edge but has a substantial spine, food release is pretty decent. Not much more I can tell so far, only cut a few carrots, couple potatoes, and spring onions.


----------



## Anton

valgard said:


> It's a different one, this is Yoshikazu Tanaka from Sakai, one of the Fujiyama smiths. Don't know the sharpener as Tsubaya doesn't disclose it.
> The knife only got some light workout today. So far it cuts fantastically, it's ground super thin behind the edge but has a substantial spine, food release is pretty decent. Not much more I can tell so far, only cut a few carrots, couple potatoes, and spring onions.


You gonna like this - i have the exact knife. Althou this one looks very asymmetric


----------



## valgard

Anton said:


> You gonna like this - i have the exact knife. Althou this one looks very asymmetric


yeah, although it's quite thinly ground. Guess I will know more about the potential steering once I go through taller stuff but didn't notice any on the few potatoes and carrots (normal sized ones).


----------



## Drosophil

Oh, that is good. Looks a bit like Watanabe's KU guytos.


----------



## valgard

Drosophil said:


> Oh, that is good. Looks a bit like Watanabe's KU guytos.



It looks nothing like a Watanabe gyuto to me (I love Watanabe just a very different knife). Profile is totally different, grind, size of the bevels, the character of the KU, lamination line, etc. Sorry but I cannot find anything similar beyond both being KU.


----------



## ashy2classy

valgard said:


> Tsubaya Tanaka Blue 1 270mm with Yew handle



Damn!! Got the big guns! Have fun!

Seems like the 240s were pretty popular and THIIINNNNN behind the edge!





Sold mine because for some reason I just can't jive with wide bevels. I've tried the Tanaka, a Fujiyama and older Konosuke ginsan and ended up selling or trading them all.


----------



## Drosophil

valgard said:


> It looks nothing like a Watanabe gyuto to me (I love Watanabe just a very different knife). Profile is totally different, grind, size of the bevels, the character of the KU, lamination line, etc. Sorry but I cannot find anything similar beyond both being KU.



Oh, bad phrasing on my part. I wanted to say that the KU looks like the one on his gyutos. In the pictures it looks like it has the same kind of smooth blue-ish KU, or at least that's how it looks on my monitor. The grind and the bevels etc. are very different, no arguing there.


----------



## valgard

The KU is actually not as smooth as Watanabe, and it doesn't have the shine either, much more of a mate black IRL.


----------



## labor of love

Nice Tanaka! I really wanna check out one of the tsubaya ginsanko sujis.


----------



## Drosophil

valgard said:


> The KU is actually not as smooth as Watanabe, and it doesn't have the shine either, much more of a mate black IRL.



I see. Yew looks great for a handle, btw.


----------



## Cashn

190mm Heiji semi stainless double bevel garasuki. First knife I’ve ever had commissioned straight from a smith. I thought his grind would work very well for a chicken knife that would also do some trimming and light boning. Wish it was a little taller at the heel but I didn’t make any specifications. Won’t have a chance to use it for 2 weeks but I think it will work well. I never really use paring/Petty’s/suji or anything other than a 270 gyuto, but I really like my protein/butchery knives for when the time calls. 172g, 5mm above the heel and almost 3mm at the tip before the drop so it’s got some nice heft.


----------



## valgard

ashy2classy said:


> Sold mine because for some reason I just can't jive with wide bevels. I've tried the Tanaka, a Fujiyama and older Konosuke ginsan and ended up selling or trading them all.





labor of love said:


> Nice Tanaka! I really wanna check out one of the tsubaya ginsanko sujis.


I wish they had sujis in the Tanaka Blue 1 line! The Ginsankos look sweet too..


----------



## mauichef

Just got one too!

Tsubaya Tanaka Blue #1 Gyuto 270mm Satine Handle


----------



## valgard

nice!
Looks like you got the old finish on the KU.


----------



## mauichef

I bought it used so this could be from the first run. I did not realize it had changed until I saw yours. Both different. both nice 
BTW...did you see the new Stones box? Fremer rates it very highly.


----------



## HRC_64

Love those Tsubaya tanaka blue #1's
Can one of you guys do a write up after 
after you've beaten the snot out of it?


----------



## valgard

mauichef said:


> I bought it used so this could be from the first run. I did not realize it had changed until I saw yours. Both different. both nice
> BTW...did you see the new Stones box? Fremer rates it very highly.



makes sense now about the finish. I agree, both cool. 

no, got a link to the box?


----------



## valgard

HRC_64 said:


> Love those Tsubaya tanaka blue #1's
> Can one of you guys do a write up after
> after you've beaten the snot out of it?



I might write something after a while but @Spipet already did a review of a 240mm  https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/yoshikazu-tanaka-240mm-gyuto.37395/


----------



## mauichef

Valgard........This is his review.
https://www.analogplanet.com/conten...ling-stones-studio-album-collection-1971-2016
This is the set on Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C5FQLFW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I'm assuming you have the first one.


----------



## valgard

mauichef said:


> Valgard........This is his review.
> https://www.analogplanet.com/conten...ling-stones-studio-album-collection-1971-2016
> This is the set on Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C5FQLFW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I'm assuming you have the first one.



Hahaha, I like the Rolling Stones quite a bit but my title is about the ones I rub steel on, not the rolling ones xD.


----------



## mauichef

Oooops. I saw that just after i read the review and did a major jump to conclusions 

Sorry about the diversion guys!


----------



## valgard

it's all good, I'm actually going to read the review.


----------



## panda

ashy2classy said:


> Sold mine because for some reason I just can't jive with wide bevels. I've tried the Tanaka, a Fujiyama and older Konosuke ginsan and ended up selling or trading them all.



same reason i had to move on from mutsumi hinoura, i loved everything about the knife except for it being wide bevel.


----------



## HRC_64

panda said:


> same reason i had to move on from mutsumi hinoura, i loved everything about the knife except for it being wide bevel.



I have the same concern, but I really like the way those Tanaka blue#1 look 

The linked review (noted above) is really good except for at the end
the reviewer mentions it has barely been used (but "a couple of times").


----------



## panda

it does look pretty awesome and i might not mind because the shinogi is so high up the blade


----------



## valgard

HRC_64 said:


> I have the same concern, but I really like the way those Tanaka blue#1 look
> 
> The linked review (noted above) is really good except for the part at then end
> when reviewer mentions its barely been used but "a couple of times".



yeah same here, only one round so far. Needs some use and a sharpening or two to get a better feel for it.


----------



## mauichef

valgard said:


> yeah same here, only one round so far. Needs some use and a sharpening or two to get a better feel for it.



Right there with you buddy.
I need to get those stones out....and not the vinyl ones


----------



## K813zra

mauichef said:


> Right there with you buddy.
> I need to get those stones out....and not the vinyl ones



Man, I am slow tonight because I had to stare at this for a whole 30 seconds before making the connection.


----------



## valgard

mauichef said:


> Right there with you buddy.
> I need to get those stones out....and not the vinyl ones



[emoji23]


----------



## Panamapeet

HRC_64 said:


> I have the same concern, but I really like the way those Tanaka blue#1 look
> 
> The linked review (noted above) is really good except for at the end
> the reviewer mentions it has barely been used (but "a couple of times").



I still stand behind what I wrote there!


----------



## Danzo

Yipee, just got my custom thin tip watanabe from Shinichi today. Shinogi looks a bit wonky but it’s a whole heck of a lot thinner than the standard watanabe KU


----------



## labor of love

Danzo said:


> Yipee, just got my custom thin tip watanabe from Shinichi today. Shinogi looks a bit wonky but it’s a whole heck of a lot thinner than the standard watanabe KU
> 
> View attachment 41137


Cool. So the KU stops farther away from the tip because he ground more blade even up to the spine? I bet the distal taper is nicer too!


----------



## Danzo

Exactly


----------



## Jville

Danzo said:


> Yipee, just got my custom thin tip watanabe from Shinichi today. Shinogi looks a bit wonky but it’s a whole heck of a lot thinner than the standard watanabe KU
> 
> View attachment 41137


I'd like to see a spine shot of it.


----------



## brainsausage

^what he said. Hell, more shots in general would be nice


----------



## Chips

Picked these five knives up locally, mainly to fix up and restore. A guy on Craigslist had literally hundreds and hundreds of knives, cleavers, and blocks. Picked them up super cheap.

The little Henkels paring knife now serves as the backup knife for harder duty tasks


----------



## Danzo

I’m using my Toyama as a reference, from where the KU is ground they measure almost identical, watanabe being thinner initially, but toyama being slightly thinner 1cm from the tip. F&F could use some work. I’m a little hesitant because the KU will come off but whatever. It will also need a new handle and we will be ready to rock and roll.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

niwaki-boy said:


> That’s beautiful Tanner!
> Can you post a side shot?



Sorry for the delay, holiday weekend and all… my kkf app doesn’t seem to work anymore and uploading thru the site is annoying, but I had one on my Instagram in the third pic https://www.instagram.com/p/BkJjVAVgeVf/


----------



## V1P

aboynamedsuita said:


> Sorry for the delay, holiday weekend and all… my kkf app doesn’t seem to work anymore and uploading thru the site is annoying, but I had one on my Instagram in the third pic https://www.instagram.com/p/BkJjVAVgeVf/



Have you tried deleting the app and re-install? Worked with my Iphone on IOS11.4.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

V1P said:


> Have you tried deleting the app and re-install? Worked with my Iphone on IOS11.4.


I should try that maybe, thanks. I recently did the iOS update, and with the changes at the forum that may be a reason too…


----------



## niwaki-boy

Thanks for getting back.. I was just wondering how steep the angle is to the counter.
Try copy and paste for images.. works like a champ. I’ve never been able to get an image to work before, in fact one of the mods made my test photo visible while I could not.. ran home with tech tail between legs.
Enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## Drosophil

Danzo said:


> Yipee, just got my custom thin tip watanabe from Shinichi today. Shinogi looks a bit wonky but it’s a whole heck of a lot thinner than the standard watanabe KU



So nice. The only thing I regret about my 270 is not asking Shinichi for a thinner tip, it's the only thing keeping it from being the perfect knife (well, for me any way). How does it handle onions?


----------



## Danzo

Drosophil said:


> So nice. The only thing I regret about my 270 is not asking Shinichi for a thinner tip, it's the only thing keeping it from being the perfect knife (well, for me any way). How does it handle onions?



Honestly could be thinner. I may do some work to it.


----------



## daddy yo yo

My 2 latest additions:






240mm Watanabe, both with a small customization (tip shape).


----------



## ashy2classy

daddy yo yo said:


> My 2 latest additions:
> 
> 240mm Watanabe, both with a small customization (tip shape).



Nice! Apparently Shin was busy recently. My custom arrives today. Can't wait to see it. Hope the new owners enjoy their Wats!


----------



## valgard

daddy yo yo said:


> My 2 latest additions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240mm Watanabe, both with a small customization (tip shape).


oh shut those two look fantastic, same wonderful edge profile but much nicer spine profile. Very sexy.


----------



## dwalker

Just arrived via trade (thanks Geoff) Togashi extra tall white 2 honyaki from K&S. 














I've been sharpening knives for a while now and have sharpened quite a lot of white 2. Afrer you have gone through several dozen knives from many, many different blacksmiths, those "wow" moments are few and far between. This knife provided one of those for me today. By far, the easiest knife I've ever worked with in terms of ease of sharpening and one of the keenest edges I've ever been able to achieve. Just incredible. I can't wait to install a handle and put it to use. My first Togashi seems to be a good one and I'm excited for the other two I have on order.


----------



## geoff_nocon

Great to see it arrived safely. Love the profile of that knife. Enjoy. Only reason i traded it im buying the blue 1 version soon from james


----------



## daddy yo yo

valgard said:


> oh shut those two look fantastic, same wonderful edge profile but much nicer spine profile. Very sexy.


That was the intention of my little modification. I asked Shinichi for it and after a little waiting time these 2 finally arrived! Love the profile!!!


----------



## wind88

Just arrived in the mail today.

Shout out to inzite for the inspiration and help in procuring this mini denka cleaver:

https://imgur.com/a/XWsGP42


----------



## HRC_64

holy sshhhheeeeeeeeeetttttttt, 
(that choil shot looks goood)


----------



## inzite

wind88 said:


> Just arrived in the mail today.
> 
> Shout out to inzite for the inspiration and help in procuring this mini denka cleaver:
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/XWsGP42



Looks great!! slightly thinner than mine at the heel! should be wonderful performer! Only 2 in the world!


----------



## XooMG

Since there was some discussion surrounding kiridashi and a few folks mentioned Robin Dalman, I sent him a message. He doesn't do these regularly for order, so I requested a pic just to see his style.



Once I had the pic, I contacted the Yunong (愚弄) knife factory in China and asked if they could copy it. They said sure, but asked for some more details. I went to Robin to get more pics:




I also thought for authenticity, I'd try to reproduce Robin's maker's mark.

They recently got back to me and delivered a very respectable clone that effectively captures the essence of Robin's work.

They'll be making these available to the public in August for $3 shipped worldwide.



Please don't tell Robin.


----------



## daveb

XooMG said:


> Since there was some discussion surrounding kiridashi and a few folks mentioned Robin Dalman, I sent him a message. He doesn't do these regularly for order, so I requested a pic just to see his style.
> 
> 
> 
> Once I had the pic, I contacted the Yunong (愚弄) knife factory in China and asked if they could copy it. They said sure, but asked for some more details. I went to Robin to get more pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also thought for authenticity, I'd try to reproduce Robin's maker's mark.
> 
> They recently got back to me and delivered a very respectable clone that effectively captures the essence of Robin's work.
> 
> They'll be making these available to the public in August for $3 shipped worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't tell Robin.



Will Togo be retailing them?


----------



## 42537703

XooMG said:


> Since there was some discussion surrounding kiridashi and a few folks mentioned Robin Dalman, I sent him a message. He doesn't do these regularly for order, so I requested a pic just to see his style.
> 
> 
> 
> Once I had the pic, I contacted the Yunong (愚弄) knife factory in China and asked if they could copy it. They said sure, but asked for some more details. I went to Robin to get more pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also thought for authenticity, I'd try to reproduce Robin's maker's mark.
> 
> They recently got back to me and delivered a very respectable clone that effectively captures the essence of Robin's work.
> 
> They'll be making these available to the public in August for $3 shipped worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't tell Robin.


What Steel do they use?


----------



## XooMG

42537703 said:


> What Steel do they use?


The prototype is 125sc but Chinese production will be a special steel called coprogane.


----------



## panda

aka recycled aluminum cans. it will be really cool, an homage to bloodroot


----------



## XooMG

daveb said:


> Will Togo be retailing them?


Afraid not; for security reasons, these will not be directly retailed in the USA.


----------



## Kippington

XooMG said:


> Please don't tell Robin.



*** Runs and tells Robin ***


----------



## ThinMan

panda said:


> aka recycled aluminum cans. it will be really cool, an homage to bloodroot



I wish they had kept the “like” button....


----------



## Viggetorr

wind88 said:


> Just arrived in the mail today.
> 
> Shout out to inzite for the inspiration and help in procuring this mini denka cleaver:
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/XWsGP42



That looks fantastic! Is it a custom order?


----------



## cheflivengood

"Iron-Born" by Tony LaSeur of LaSeur knives. 265 x 56 x 3.2 Damasteel Bifrost pattern. Ill be letting guests use this knife and the other Damasteel knives at the Chef Invitational August 26th which is FREE to attend. Handle and saya is some near flawless ironwood.


----------



## wind88

Viggetorr said:


> That looks fantastic! Is it a custom order?


Yes, it’s a custom order based on inzite’s copy.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Thats what I like about TF. They will work with you and understand the international market is key to their future success. TF 4th is slowly bringing up the 5th generation who will eventually supersede him and this group of 4 (including TF's son) are keen to cultivate relationships with their customers.


----------



## Anton

Corradobrit1 said:


> Thats what I like about TF. They will work with you and understand the international market is key to their future success. TF 4th is slowly bringing up the 5th generation who will eventually supersede him and this group of 4 (including TF's son) are keen to cultivate relationships with their customers.


Have you worked with either of them?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Anton said:


> Have you worked with either of them?


All my knives have been purchased direct from TF or the new generation. I have 4 currently. 2 Denka's, 1 Maboroshi and a Nashiji.


----------



## ThinMan

@cheflivengood Nice knife. Custom order?


----------



## redrum

@cheflivengood looks very nice!


----------



## cheflivengood

ThinMan said:


> @cheflivengood Nice knife. Custom order?


I supplied the wood and steel, Tony picked the pattern of damasteel, then I let him make the knife how he wanted as long as it was around 270x60


----------



## ashy2classy

cheflivengood said:


> I supplied the wood and steel, Tony picked the pattern of damasteel, then I let him make the knife how he wanted as long as it was around 270x60



Killer!!!!


----------



## ashy2classy

Two new ones...

Ordered a 225mm gyuto from Watanabe and got this. 228x52 in blue #2







Been talking to Marko about a custom but it didn't work out. Tried to snag the 225 that he recently had available but he thought I'd like this more. 232x49 in 52100, convex


----------



## HRC_64

That Marko looks sweet, any chance of a choil shot 
of his convex/grind?


----------



## ashy2classy

HRC_64 said:


> That Marko looks sweet, any chance of a choil shot
> of his convex/grind?



Thanks! Updated previous post...


----------



## milkbaby

cheflivengood said:


> "Iron-Born" by Tony LaSeur of LaSeur knives. 265 x 56 x 3.2 Damasteel Bifrost pattern. Ill be letting guests use this knife and the other Damasteel knives at the Chef Invitational August 26th which is FREE to attend. Handle and saya is some near flawless ironwood.



That LaSeur is totally slick. Makes me wish I could make Chicago!


----------



## ThinMan

@ashy2classy Any other special specifications on the Watanabe other than the length?


----------



## parbaked

milkbaby said:


> That LaSeur is totally slick. Makes me wish I could make Chicago!



Tony's work is great...this also makes me want to see what the other makers come up with...


----------



## ashy2classy

ThinMan said:


> @ashy2classy Any other special specifications on the Watanabe other than the length?



Nope. I would have changed the shape of the tip but didn't know the best way to express what I wanted and didn't want to confuse things too much. I very much enjoy my 210mm Toyama but it's been feeling too short lately so I wanted something similar in a longer length.


----------



## panda

ooo, dat marko convex grind look like strong food release


----------



## Jville

@cheflivengood, Looks like he's putting out some really nice knives!!


----------



## XooMG

XooMG said:


> Since there was some discussion surrounding kiridashi and a few folks mentioned Robin Dalman, I sent him a message. He doesn't do these regularly for order, so I requested a pic just to see his style.
> Once I had the pic, I contacted the Yunong (愚弄) knife factory in China and asked if they could copy it. They said sure, but asked for some more details. I went to Robin to get more pics:
> 
> I also thought for authenticity, I'd try to reproduce Robin's maker's mark.
> 
> They recently got back to me and delivered a very respectable clone that effectively captures the essence of Robin's work.
> 
> They'll be making these available to the public in August for $3 shipped worldwide.
> 
> Please don't tell Robin.


I shipped it back to the factory so we could put a traditional Chinese natural stone finish on it. I think for a working finish, it came out pretty charming.

Still a little chip near the tip, but I believe we're clipping the tip so it's not in line with the spine. That's what I generally do with mine.





Sorry it's not as cool as a cooking knife.


----------



## ashy2classy

Jville said:


> @cheflivengood, Looks like he's putting out some really nice knives!!



Tony is underrated, IMO. Seems like he's got a good following, but not enough in these circles, unless they're just lurking and not posting. I hope to get an order with him sometime after he's done with all my handles. He's a great maker and an all-around super-nice guy!


----------



## esoo

ashy2classy said:


> Two new ones...
> 
> Ordered a 225mm gyuto from Watanabe and got this. 228x52 in blue #2



That so looks like the next knife I want to get.


----------



## ashy2classy

Definitely feel like an "over-sharer" lately. Had this one for a few weeks and just wanted to show it off. Unassuming yet such a great blade. A keeper for me...

Wakui Nashiji 240mm


----------



## redrum

Looks very nice!


ashy2classy said:


> Definitely feel like an "over-sharer" lately. Had this one for a few weeks and just wanted to show it off. Unassuming yet such a great blade. A keeper for me....



What a nice knife!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Not actually a buy, just a tester knife from 65x13 steel. Made by Andrey Markin. Gonna test and see how this steel competes with AEBL. 











Love this blue dyed burl





Shiny finish pick ups all the finger marks it can get


----------



## ashy2classy

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Not actually a buy, just a tester knife from 65x13 steel. Made by Andrey Markin. Gonna test and see how this steel competes with AEBL.



Really nice one, Anton. How's it workin' for you?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

ashy2classy said:


> Really nice one, Anton. How's it workin' for you?


I just unpacked the package and haven't cut anything (even my fingers are intact, which is rare luck). Hopefully I could take some pictures when I start testing edge retention and post my thoughts later.


----------



## Colonel Mustard

cheflivengood said:


> "Iron-Born" by Tony LaSeur of LaSeur knives. 265 x 56 x 3.2 Damasteel Bifrost pattern. Ill be letting guests use this knife and the other Damasteel knives at the Chef Invitational August 26th which is FREE to attend. Handle and saya is some near flawless ironwood.
> View attachment 41245



I have to say, that saya looks AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Jville

First impression of those pics, that looks like a really nice, well done knife. I'm not familiar with his work. The taper on that handle looks superb. Looks like it's would be seemlees from the tang to the handle.


----------



## gaijin

A new to me, and almost new in box, knife that I got of the forums. Mr Itou R2 Santoku, 180 mm.






Got it from forum user Neko in very very smooth deal, and with excellent packaging. Even the swedish postal service did what they should quickly (except from adding VAT, but I guess that it's their job really...) 

It's still have not relly used it, apart from some testing and a quick sharpening session on a cheap King 1000/6000 stone. It got screaming sharp with ease. At least in my beginner opinion.


----------



## Corradobrit1

gaijin said:


> A new to me, and almost new in box, knife that I got of the forums. Mr Itou R2 Santoku, 180 mm.View attachment 41440
> View attachment 41441
> 
> Got it from forum user Neko in very very smooth deal, and with excellent packaging. Even the swedish postal service did what they should quickly (except from adding VAT, but I guess that it's their job really...)
> 
> It's still have not relly used it, apart from some testing and a quick sharpening session on a cheap King 1000/6000 stone. It got screaming sharp with ease. At least in my beginner opinion.



Stunning


----------



## Midsummer

gaijin said:


> A new to me, and almost new in box, knife that I got of the forums. Mr Itou R2 Santoku, 180 mm.View attachment 41440
> View attachment 41441
> 
> Got it from forum user Neko in very very smooth deal, and with excellent packaging. Even the swedish postal service did what they should quickly (except from adding VAT, but I guess that it's their job really...)
> 
> It's still have not relly used it, apart from some testing and a quick sharpening session on a cheap King 1000/6000 stone. It got screaming sharp with ease. At least in my beginner opinion.



I got one off the forums 4 years ago and it is still a fantastic knife for this home cook. Really a joy to use. I ended up getting one for each of my sisters and my wife.

Re sharpness I have only a few knives that I believe get sharper than this one. It deburrs so easily.

Congrats


----------



## childermass

Nothing spectacular but a nice and cheap lefty Yanagi from Miura knives.




I wanted a Yanagiba for quite some time now, but figured that because I do not really need one I might go a little cheaper on that one. Did not find any reviews on the net but took the hazard and gave it a go.

It‘s made of Shirogami #2 with oak handle and horn ferrule. Not bad for the comparably low price tag. Fit and finish are nicer than expected.

I‘m very curious how it performs after I find the time for some fine tuning.


----------



## Lars

Just had this delivered. It's one of the new Munetoshi solid white#2 cleavers from JNS. 






Lars


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Lars said:


> Just had this delivered. It's one of the new Munetoshi solid white#2 cleavers from JNS.
> 
> View attachment 41468
> 
> 
> Lars



I scare. I scare. Watch your digits.


----------



## Lars

Mucho Bocho said:


> I scare. I scare. Watch your digits.


Will do, thanks!

Grandpa was a butcher and was missing a bit of one finger, so have seen what can happen if attention slips.

Just had it on the stones and while it felt weird do to the weight, it took an edge super easy.

Feels proper beastly in the hand as well.

Lars


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Lars said:


> Just had this delivered. It's one of the new Munetoshi solid white#2 cleavers from JNS.
> 
> View attachment 41468
> 
> 
> Lars



This thing is sweet!


----------



## cheflarge

PLUS ONE! [emoji106]


----------



## Lars

Nomsdotcom said:


> This thing is sweet!



Are you getting one as well?

Lars


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Lars said:


> Are you getting one as well?
> 
> Lars



Well I don’t have a need for it... but I have a lot of knives I don’t really need haha


----------



## Jonathan Eldridge

My new one. Fit and Finnish is flawless.


----------



## Corradobrit1

.


----------



## milkbaby

I usually don't like G10 handle scales, but fits the aesthetic of that knife.


----------



## Simonsimon

New Kato suji 24cm with its family


----------



## Simonsimon

Simonsimon said:


> New Kato suji 24cm with its family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s22.postimg.cc/gcwa7ggk1/IMG_9351.jpg
> https://s22.postimg.cc/87e89bfgh/IMG_9352.jpg
> https://s22.postimg.cc/7umu367hd/IMG_9355


----------



## XooMG

Some astronomy. Comet 18 petty, 20.5 gyuto:












...or is it another Chinese copy job?


----------



## Marek07

XooMG said:


> Some astronomy. Comet 18 petty, 20.5 gyuto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or is it another Chinese copy job?


Beautiful pair! And a great close-up of the Comet too.  
It would be very hard to copy Trey's work.


----------



## Choppin

XooMG said:


> Some astronomy. Comet 18 petty, 20.5 gyuto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or is it another Chinese copy job?



Very nice! What's the height on the 180 petty? Looks like a small gyuto


----------



## Choppin

Simonsimon said:


> New Kato suji 24cm with its family



Is that one true to size (240)?


----------



## Simonsimon

248mm heel to tip


----------



## Choppin

Simonsimon said:


> 248mm heel to tip



Thank’s!


----------



## XooMG

Choppin said:


> Very nice! What's the height on the 180 petty? Looks like a small gyuto


Yeah it's pretty tall, about 4cm. I like the size a lot for the small-scale cooking I do.


----------



## valgard

Great pictures as usual Robert, I dig both but specially the petty.


XooMG said:


> Some astronomy. Comet 18 petty, 20.5 gyuto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or is it another Chinese copy job?


----------



## cheflivengood

Salem Straub Forged Integral Damasteel Gyuto.


----------



## cheflarge

Good lord that's SEXY!!!


----------



## milkbaby

That Salem damascus integral is crazy nice. WOW


----------



## mc2442

I feel like I am in a safe environment when I state that that is one of the sexiest choil pictures I have ever seen.


----------



## gunswanted

Nice grind on the Straub.


----------



## Dave Martell

Forged integral Damasteel = skill!


----------



## McMan

Bad picture, good knife.
Ealy 220mm gyuto in AEB-L.
I’m really liking the profile and looking forward to seeing what his work in AEB-L is all about (I’ve heard great things).


----------



## cheflarge

You won't be disappointed! [emoji106][emoji41]


----------



## inzite

Dave Martell said:


> Forged integral Damasteel = skill!



Forged = skills.


----------



## Dave Martell

inzite said:


> Forged = skills.



For some.


----------



## inzite

Dave Martell said:


> For some.



an essential skill.


----------



## Dave Martell

inzite said:


> an essential skill.




...as is trolling.


----------



## panda

Lol


----------



## milkbaby

inzite said:


> Forged = skills.



This kitchen knife was forged and sold for $350... SKILLS (but maybe different skills than you thought)


----------



## panda

is that a chelsea miller without the scales?


----------



## McMan

panda said:


> is that a chelsea miller without the scales?


handle's too nice


----------



## panda

looks like a spatula


----------



## Kippington

panda said:


> is that a chelsea miller without the scales?


How do I grate my organically grown vegan garlic now? 

I just saw a picture of her sitting at a 2x72" belt grinder with her (long) hair down and I had a mild panic attack.


----------



## mc2442

I am puzzled by that knife. What is the main intended use? It is kind of like something.....just kind of in the middle of say 3 types, but did not really get there.


----------



## HalfBloodHobbit

dwalker said:


> Just arrived via trade (thanks Geoff) Togashi extra tall white 2 honyaki from K&S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been sharpening knives for a while now and have sharpened quite a lot of white 2. Afrer you have gone through several dozen knives from many, many different blacksmiths, those "wow" moments are few and far between. This knife provided one of those for me today. By far, the easiest knife I've ever worked with in terms of ease of sharpening and one of the keenest edges I've ever been able to achieve. Just incredible. I can't wait to install a handle and put it to use. My first Togashi seems to be a good one and I'm excited for the other two I have on order.


 I just picked up the blue #1 version of this, absolutely can't wait to use it the blade profile looks incredible


----------



## StrawberryMeow

Recently got my AEB-L KS rehandled with mammoth tooth!
I love it except for the fact that the balance point falls right on the choil (where my middle finger goes when using pinch grip).
I have to pinch extra harder so my middle finger doesn't die, but otherwise excellent!
















Made by pcpken on IG


----------



## HRC_64

panda said:


> looks like a spatula



Looks like a cheese knife TBH


----------



## XooMG

Molars for the grind.


----------



## Marek07

XooMG said:


> Molars for the grind.


Funny man!


----------



## capslockpirate

New bloodroot came in yesterday, so far I have only used it to chop some scallions, the balance point is a tad further back than I like but it cuts really nicely. The handle is slightly tapered which is quite comfortable in the hand when using a pinch grip.

info:
Sawblade @HRC 64
128g. 46mm height


----------



## Kippington

That Bloodroot is gorgeous! The balancing point is further back than it looks from just the picutres alone, I bet it has an awesome thin tip.


----------



## HRC_64

Kippington said:


> That Bloodroot is gorgeous! The balancing point is further back than it looks from just the picutres alone, I bet it has an awesome thin tip.



+1 It makes me wonder if maybe the handle is heavy? 
Looks like a killer and the spine has some taper/weight too it


----------



## milkbaby

capslockpirate said:


> New bloodroot came in yesterday, so far I have only used it to chop some scallions, the balance point is a tad further back than I like but it cuts really nicely. The handle is slightly tapered which is quite comfortable in the hand when using a pinch grip.
> 
> info:
> Sawblade @HRC 64
> 128g. 46mm height



I always dig their work. Was this a commission knife or a lottery knife?


----------



## milkbaby

StrawberryMeow said:


> Recently got my AEB-L KS rehandled with mammoth tooth!
> I love it except for the fact that the balance point falls right on the choil (where my middle finger goes when using pinch grip).
> I have to pinch extra harder so my middle finger doesn't die, but otherwise excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made by pcpken on IG



That handle is ridiculoidics! Pretty awesome... I actually like it a LOT better than the KS, but that is just a matter of personal taste. I'm guessing it's one of your favorites? If not, then I'd love to see what handles are actually on your favorite knives!


----------



## capslockpirate

milkbaby said:


> I always dig their work. Was this a commission knife or a lottery knife?


This was a lottery. 
Two months in a row, I got lucky it seems


----------



## StrawberryMeow

milkbaby said:


> That handle is ridiculoidics! Pretty awesome... I actually like it a LOT better than the KS, but that is just a matter of personal taste. I'm guessing it's one of your favorites? If not, then I'd love to see what handles are actually on your favorite knives!



I would love to show more handles to you as well, but I am new to this hobby. I somehow ended up with aebl KW, white 2 KS, and aritsugu a type.

Only the KW got a rehandle, so the other two have the good ol' ho wa handles XD

I do like the handle, its just that it feels a bit heavy to be practical for me. I could see it becoming a drawer queen in future, as i collect more knives. Atm this is my only concern.

Until then, im trying hard to get used to the weight


----------



## niwaki-boy

Toyama


----------



## Gjackson98

niwaki-boy said:


> View attachment 41718
> View attachment 41719
> View attachment 41720
> 
> 
> Toyoma



Cool!! Is this the Toyama honyaki suji? I was gonna get one! How do you like it so far?


----------



## niwaki-boy

Gjackson98 said:


> Cool!! Is this the Toyama honyaki suji? I was gonna get one! How do you like it so far?


Yes sir and just got it yesterday so not much use yet. Edge ottb was a little micro chips ahoy so ran it on a Tajima and a Nakayama kiita .. edge is sick now

Wasn’t paying attention, tupid spellcheck made that Toyoma .. grrrr

And also.. thanks to both @swarth and @jklip13 for recent stone gets! Gents to deal with for sure!


----------



## Gjackson98

niwaki-boy said:


> Yes sir and just got it yesterday so not much use yet. Edge ottb was a little micro chips ahoy so ran it on a Tajima and a Nakayama kiita .. edge is sick now



Awesome! My skill level is not there yet to use a honyaki in the kitchen, that’s why I hesitated. Keep me posted on how you like it!


----------



## Barmoley

That Toyoma suji looks really good.


----------



## labor of love

Really excited about the leather saya arriving soon with my new Marko petty.


----------



## panda

so sexy!!


----------



## Xenif

Not usually a big fan of leather sayas, but this looks awesome, stitching works so well here


----------



## Midsummer

labor of love said:


> Really excited about the leather saya arriving soon with my new Marko petty.



In the old days we used to call leather sayas “sheaths”. That was back when we called guyotos “chef knives”.
Hope it’s as nice as it looks


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Midsummer said:


> In the old days we used to call leather sayas “sheaths”. That was back when we called guyotos “chef knives”.
> Hope it’s as nice as it looks



Back when a coke was cola and joint was a bad place to be...


----------



## labor of love

Marko uses a saya pin to hold the knife in place so I suppose he thinks of it more as a leather saya.


----------



## panda

semantics, same thing!! it's a knife cover that you slip in and out vertically..


----------



## Mucho Bocho

So if that’s true might as well call it a knife condom. Case solved [emoji1]


----------



## panda

camelia oil for lube


----------



## Anton

Let’s see what all the fuzz is about


----------



## labor of love

Anton said:


> Let’s see what all the fuzz is about
> 
> View attachment 41821


Can’t wait to hear your thoughts. You certainly have an arsenal of gyutos that you could compare the performance to.
Where’s inzite?


----------



## Anton

labor of love said:


> Can’t wait to hear your thoughts. You certainly have an arsenal of gyutos that you could compare the performance to.
> Where’s inzite?


@inzite is way too biased... conflict of interest..


----------



## ashy2classy

Anton said:


> Let’s see what all the fuzz is about



You finally found one! Cuts on cuts on cuts...


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Anton said:


> Let’s see what all the fuzz is about
> 
> View attachment 41821


Wonder if the black handled ones cut as well as the red handle ones? Lol!


----------



## ThinMan

Mario Ingoglia Gyuto in W2 with differential heat treating, 245mm x 54mm:


----------



## panda

Nice pickup, isn't the Mario such a joy? It feels so comfortable in use, best profile in the biz. And that fingerchoil I thought was a stupid feature but when I tried it it's amazing!!


----------



## ThinMan

panda said:


> Nice pickup, isn't the Mario such a joy? It feels so comfortable in use, best profile in the biz. And that fingerchoil I thought was a stupid feature but when I tried it it's amazing!!



Thanks, Panda!

I'm liking it a lot so far.


----------



## labor of love

@thin man,
Could you post a choil shot? Pandas Mario is real workhorse like, I’m curious what other grinds he does.


----------



## XooMG

Mucho Bocho said:


> So if that’s true might as well call it a knife condom. Case solved [emoji1]


What's the Latin for sheath?


----------



## ThinMan

labor of love said:


> @thin man,
> Could you post a choil shot? Pandas Mario is real workhorse like, I’m curious what other grinds he does.



I will try to post a choil shot later today.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

vagina sua

Hum, can't make this stuff up...


----------



## Mucho Bocho

"vagina sua"

Curious?


----------



## ThinMan

ThinMan said:


> I will try to post a choil shot later today.


----------



## panda

That's like a laser


----------



## Godslayer

Nothing super fancy, hasn't even shipped yet but a Yoshikazu Ikeda Aogomi #1 180mm petty with ho and marble horn, I'm having Ikeda add some custom kanji to it to make it mine. After selling my Kato workhorse 180mm I decided I wanted something A) Less expensive and B) more sharperer, by the looks of this I don't think I'll be disappointed. It's shipping end of august with a 240 mm custom Ikeda mizu honyaki that isn't quite finished yet(The custom polish job I requested is apparently a pain for INO-san lol) I'm pretty excited for this blade though, once I saw the pics I was like oh my(george takei voice)


----------



## ThinMan

panda said:


> That's like a laser



It's 215 grams so a little heftier than a laser but, yes, it's pretty thin.

I don't have a calipers so I can't give you exact measurements but it looks like it's about 3mm thick on the spine coming out of the handle.


----------



## labor of love

Looks good thin man. Thank you!


----------



## ashy2classy

Godslayer said:


> Nothing super fancy, hasn't even shipped yet but a Yoshikazu Ikeda Aogomi #1 180mm petty with ho and marble horn, I'm having Ikeda add some custom kanji to it to make it mine. After selling my Kato workhorse 180mm I decided I wanted something A) Less expensive and B) more sharperer, by the looks of this I don't think I'll be disappointed. It's shipping end of august with a 240 mm custom Ikeda mizu honyaki that isn't quite finished yet(The custom polish job I requested is apparently a pain for INO-san lol) I'm pretty excited for this blade though, once I saw the pics I was like oh my(george takei voice)



This is awesome!!! Ikeda's stuff is really special. Someday I'd like to order a custom or two from him, if he's still around.


----------



## pd7077

Takaba Tamahagane 240 with custom DPhamblades handle (Ironwood + Mizunara + Brass)


----------



## Marek07

pd7077 said:


> Takaba Tamahagane 240 with custom DPham handle (Ironwood + Mizunara + Brass)


Wowza!


----------



## cheflarge

DAMN!


----------



## Grunt173

That is purrrrrty


----------



## brooksie967

pd7077 said:


> Takaba Tamahagane 240 with custom DPhamblades handle (Ironwood + Mizunara + Brass)




Beauty knife. I've yet to know anyone that's actually cut with one of these. Do you plan on using it?


----------



## pd7077

brooksie967 said:


> Beauty knife. I've yet to know anyone that's actually cut with one of these. Do you plan on using it?



Heck yeah! I don’t do drawer queens #useyourknifes


----------



## panda

i'm very curious what the steel feels like!? it would be great if you have a heiji or shig to compare to as iwasaki is supposed to resemble tamahagane..


----------



## Gjackson98




----------



## Gjackson98

Gjackson98 said:


> View attachment 41974



I accidentally ordered myself an Ikeda blue steel sanmai Gyuto 240 (its a long story). 

I have been using it for 2 days so far. This is a very interesting knife, I figure I can post it here and share some of my experience about this knife with everyone. 

I enjoy collecting knives, but I almost never use The expensive ones that I own. This knife falls into the cheaper end(got a good deal) but behaves so much better than the other knives in the same park. Which made it by far the most lovable knife I have owned. 

I am not a pro, so my comments below is going to be crazy biased and might not have the correct technical terms or accurate description. 
Base on what I observed, The knife has a large flat spot at belly. Spine is very thick to start off at the handle and then gradually thin down towards the very tip. It cuts like a workhorse but not heavy. The tip is very nibble. 
With the humble look and so little (if any) hype. I feel like this knife didn’t receive the attention that it should of been getting.
I strongly encourage you all to try it out, it will be worth it. 
So far the only thing I will like to improve on this knife, is the blade height. The blade is about 45mm tall, I am wishing to have something around 50mm.


----------



## Grunt173

Gjackson98 said:


> I accidentally ordered myself an Ikeda blue steel sanmai Gyuto 240 (its a long story).
> 
> I have been using it for 2 days so far. This is a very interesting knife, I figure I can post it here and share some of my experience about this knife with everyone.
> 
> I enjoy collecting knives, but I almost never use The expensive ones that I own. This knife falls into the cheaper end(got a good deal) but behaves so much better than the other knives in the same park. Which made it by far the most lovable knife I have owned.
> 
> I am not a pro, so my comments below is going to be crazy biased and might not have the correct technical terms or accurate description.
> Base on what I observed, The knife has a large flat spot at belly. Spine is very thick to start off at the handle and then gradually thin down towards the very tip. It cuts like a workhorse but not heavy. The tip is very nibble.
> With the humble look and so little (if any) hype. I feel like this knife didn’t receive the attention that it should of been getting.
> I strongly encourage you all to try it out, it will be worth it.
> So far the only thing I will like to improve on this knife, is the blade height. The blade is about 45mm tall, I am wishing to have something around 50mm.


That's a pretty nice accident.


----------



## Gjackson98

Grunt173 said:


> That's a pretty nice accident.



Yep surely is.


----------



## tgfencer

Been a while since I've posted on this thread. Had a few things come in the last half a years or so. 

Most recently, a san Mai gyuto from Robert at the Nine. Blue core with wrought cladding. Handle is bog oak sandwiching a single copper space. Classy yet a touch brooding...I think it came out great. Using and polishing this one is going to be a joy!


















Also received two Catchesides recently, a 270 gyuto and a 180 nakiri in Catchy Blue. Kinda stumbled unwittingly into them, but they seem promising. The gyuto has a large flat spot and relatively flat profile overall as you can see in the second picture. The two Raquins I've had a for a decent while, so not new, but beloved all the same.


----------



## Badgertooth

tgfencer said:


> Been a while since I've posted on this thread. Had a few things come in the last half a years or so.
> 
> Most recently, a san Mai gyuto from Robert at the Nine. Blue core with wrought cladding. Handle is bog oak sandwiching a single copper space. Classy yet a touch brooding...I think it came out great. Using and polishing this one is going to be a joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also received two Catchesides recently, a 270 gyuto and a 180 nakiri in Catchy Blue. Kinda stumbled unwittingly into them, but they seem promising. The gyuto has a large flat spot and relatively flat profile overall as you can see in the second picture. The two Raquins I've had a for a decent while, so not new, but beloved all the same.



Lots of good taste and excellent craftsmanship on display. You certainly have the gear and the skill to make that Trimarchi pop. Enjoy


----------



## Xenif

Shigefuasa KU 180 Nakiri
Only thing that can top getting a new Shig, is to meet a new friend as passionate about knives as you.


----------



## slengteng

Tsubaya Tanaka B#1 240 with satine handle + heavy photoshopping


----------



## ashy2classy

New Watanabe 165mm (170x36) petty to go with my 225mm gyuto. Shinichi is a pleasure to deal with and his work is fantastic.


----------



## valgard

niwaki-boy said:


> View attachment 41718
> View attachment 41719
> View attachment 41720
> 
> 
> Toyama



that’s talking to me


----------



## valgard

pd7077 said:


> Heck yeah! I don’t do drawer queens #useyourknifes



[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] and that knife is sexy AF


----------



## Midsummer

Mucho Bocho said:


> vagina sua
> 
> Hum, can't make this stuff up...



Latin for Sheath?...I'm a little slow


----------



## valgard

Got me these two recently





Picture stolen from Bryan's website.

And this beast, custom Watanabe KU 260x58mm and 285g (wider neck, and I ground the spine to change the profile to a pointier one just like I did for my kasumi)


----------



## Nomsdotcom

valgard said:


> Got me these two recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture stolen from Bryan's website.
> 
> And this beast, custom Watanabe KU 260x58mm and 285g (wider neck, and I ground the spine to change the profile to a pointier one just like I did for my kasumi)



Ahhh man that makes me even more anxious over my “lost in transit” Raquin 
Looks great Valgard


----------



## rodneyat

I wasn’t really looking for one. But through a series of events ended up with a Zwilling Kramer Euroline 10” Damascus. So far I like it. We will see how it plays out on the long term

On a related note. Does anyone know where I can get a saya for it? My knife block is full. So we want to get a saya and put it in the cabinet above my prep area. The blade is so tall. I’m not sure wheee to find one.


----------



## DitmasPork

Love the KU finish on the Robert Trimarchi—that handle with a flash of copper totally rocks, very elegant, understated. Really dig the feel of bog oak.



tgfencer said:


> Been a while since I've posted on this thread. Had a few things come in the last half a years or so.
> 
> Most recently, a san Mai gyuto from Robert at the Nine. Blue core with wrought cladding. Handle is bog oak sandwiching a single copper space. Classy yet a touch brooding...I think it came out great. Using and polishing this one is going to be a joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also received two Catchesides recently, a 270 gyuto and a 180 nakiri in Catchy Blue. Kinda stumbled unwittingly into them, but they seem promising. The gyuto has a large flat spot and relatively flat profile overall as you can see in the second picture. The two Raquins I've had a for a decent while, so not new, but beloved all the same.


----------



## parbaked

rodneyat said:


> I wasn’t really looking for one. But through a series of events ended up with a Zwilling Kramer Euroline 10” Damascus. Does anyone know where I can get a saya for it?



This guy makes sayas for Z Kramers. https://www.instagram.com/jaredsj/?hl=en
The live edge sayas are pretty special.
His work is also available through Philip at Homebutcher.com.
Homebutcher will etch your blade too, if you want to really pimp it....


----------



## tgfencer

DitmasPork said:


> Love the KU finish on the Robert Trimarchi—that handle with a flash of copper totally rocks, very elegant, understated. Really dig the feel of bog oak.



Simple wood handles have always been my favorite. Hard to go wrong with the grainy feel of bog oak, burnt chestnut or burnt oak. Stays easily in hand, even when wet.


----------



## valgard

Nomsdotcom said:


> Ahhh man that makes me even more anxious over my “lost in transit” Raquin
> Looks great Valgard


Thx, and sorry to hear about your knife


----------



## brooksie967

I'm lucky enough to have been able to purchase this very special knife directly from the blacksmith and his brother. It's unlike anything in my current collection and the carrots were cut with the knife that has zero edge on it (rubbed it on my hand to make sure of it). The grind simply blew my mind as did the fit and finish, hand feel and steel. I know of only two smiths in Japan currently doing wide bevel honyaki and this one isn't a Shiraki. Knife is 240mm X 55mm and is approximately 3.5mm on the spine with ok'ish distal taper. There is one more of these on the way but the smith is in the hospital recovering from cancer so not sure when it'll be completed.


----------



## DitmasPork

Who's the cutler?



brooksie967 said:


> I'm lucky enough to have been able to purchase this very special knife directly from the blacksmith and his brother. It's unlike anything in my current collection and the carrots were cut with the knife that has zero edge on it (rubbed it on my hand to make sure of it). The grind simply blew my mind as did the fit and finish, hand feel and steel. I know of only two smiths in Japan currently doing wide bevel honyaki and this one isn't a Shiraki. Knife is 240mm X 55mm and is approximately 3.5mm on the spine with ok'ish distal taper. There is one more of these on the way but the smith is in the hospital recovering from cancer so not sure when it'll be completed.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Beautiful little family pic! 



ashy2classy said:


> New Watanabe 165mm (170x36) petty to go with my 225mm gyuto. Shinichi is a pleasure to deal with and his work is fantastic.


----------



## niwaki-boy

valgard said:


> that’s talking to me


Dirty talk?


----------



## valgard

niwaki-boy said:


> Dirty talk?



you bet


----------



## Godslayer

Guess the maker, new toy, surprise Honyaki White #1 300mm 



buy


----------



## Gjackson98

Godslayer said:


> Guess the maker, new toy, surprise Honyaki White #1 300mm
> 
> 
> 
> buy



Beautiful! I think I know who it is, but I am not gonna ruin it for everyone else. Are you going to use it?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Anton said:


> Let’s see what all the fuzz is about
> 
> View attachment 41821



Waiting for that review. Ordered direct or through US vendor?


----------



## hennyville

i am pretty sure it is Sakai hokushin, but why no Kanji ? Why no stamps ? Signature is only guarantee you have blade from right person.


----------



## Matus

Godslayer said:


> Guess the maker, new toy, surprise Honyaki White #1 300mm


 I am 90% confident it is Yoshikazu Ikeda as we see growing number of first-time-direct orders via one particular middle man who will deliver kanji-free knife unless you explicitly ask for it.

Edit: I have most likely overestimated my confidence on the origin of this knie


----------



## Godslayer

Matus said:


> I am 90% confident it is Yoshikazu Ikeda as we see growing number of first-time-direct orders via one particular middle man who will deliver kanji-free knife unless you explicitly ask for it.
> 
> Edit: I have most likely overestimated my confidence on the origin of this knie



Wrong  I already have an Ikeda but in tamagatane


----------



## Godslayer

hennyville said:


> i am pretty sure it is Sakai hokushin, but why no Kanji ? Why no stamps ? Signature is only guarantee you have blade from right person.


Kanji is coming, I do custom kanji on all my honyakis


----------



## Matus

Godslayer said:


> Kanji is coming, I do custom kanji on all my honyakis



What? You buy a knife without a kanji and than sign the smith’s name on it yourself? Or did I get that wrong?


----------



## Godslayer

Matus said:


> What? You buy a knife without a kanji and than sign the smith’s name on it yourself? Or did I get that wrong?


No I have him do it afterwards. All my Japanese ordered blades have my name on it in katakana and some have special kanji, like the caged bird mizu honyaki I have ordered or this one which is made by a retired Smith will have his and his decreased masters names on it. Representing the passage of time and the soul of the blade.


----------



## Xenif

Godslayer said:


> No I have him do it afterwards. All my Japanese ordered blades have my name on it in katakana and some have special kanji, like the caged bird mizu honyaki I have ordered or this one which is made by a retired Smith will have his and his decreased masters names on it. Representing the passage of time and the soul of the blade.


Respect with a capital R


----------



## Matus

I see, interesting approach.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Some new Ambrosia maple sayas from @dphamblades for my custom ZK set (western rehandles by @schroederknifeworks custom grind on the chef knife by @jknifeimports), these were made from tracings I sent in the mail and I’m pretty happy with how they all turned out for fit & finish, price as well as the quick turnaround time [emoji120] I also got a snakewood wa-handle and saya for a Kato nakiri.


----------



## Xenif

Thay combo will look really sick on a Kato nakiri ...
Now I really really want Kato nakiri


----------



## fuzion

Is the damascus knife also thinned? Or only the carbon chef's?



aboynamedsuita said:


> Some new Ambrosia maple sayas from @dphamblades for my custom ZK set (western rehandles by @schroederknifeworks custom grind on the chef knife by @jknifeimports), these were made from tracings I sent in the mail and I’m pretty happy with how they all turned out for fit & finish, price as well as the quick turnaround time


----------



## nakneker

Shig 210 with Matt Delosso handle.


----------



## Gjackson98

nakneker said:


> View attachment 42212
> View attachment 42213
> Shig 210 with Matt Delosso handle.



Beautiful blade and handle!


----------



## nakneker

Than


Gjackson98 said:


> Beautiful blade and handle!


 Thank you!


----------



## cheflarge

180mm "mystery steel" nakiri by Randy Haas @ HHH Forge. Gets hair popping sharp with minimal effort. Curly koa handle, super contoured & comfortable. Amazing cutter.


----------



## Godslayer

cheflarge said:


> 180mm "mystery steel" nakiri by Randy Haas @ HHH Forge. Gets hair popping sharp with minimal effort. Curly koa handle, super contoured & comfortable. Amazing cutter.



Jealous.


----------



## Xenif

cheflarge said:


> 180mm "mystery steel" nakiri by Randy Haas @ HHH Forge. Gets hair popping sharp with minimal effort. Curly koa handle, super contoured & comfortable. Amazing cutter.


I rarely see a western handle nakiri that I like, but this is very nice!


----------



## parbaked

So nice...


----------



## KeithR

Bad cell shots but I picked up the new Fujiyama lines kiritsuke gyuto in blue #1.
Truly impressive grind and blows my mm ginsan out of the water on grind and food release.

The shinogi is basically a faux with a touch of it existing at the heel. Good heft in the back of the knife with a very quick distal taper into a razor of the remaining 3/4 of the blade.


----------



## HalfBloodHobbit

Just landed one of my unicorns, 210mm Shigefusa Kitaeji Western, polished and thinned by JKI


----------



## Godslayer

A rare pair indeed. The top is a 300mm honyaki yanagi forged by Shiraki Kenichi, the bottom is a 180mm petty forged by Yoshikazu Ikeda, the kanji is Yamada who was a teacher of both Ikeda and Shiraki San. For blacksmith purposes he used the label Kunimasa. So there's your history lesson for the day lol. These should arrive in Canada next week sometime.


----------



## labor of love

KeithR said:


> Bad cell shots but I picked up the new Fujiyama lines kiritsuke gyuto in blue #1.
> Truly impressive grind and blows my mm ginsan out of the water on grind and food release.
> 
> The shinogi is basically a faux with a touch of it existing at the heel. Good heft in the back of the knife with a very quick distal taper into a razor of the remaining 3/4 of the blade.


That’s interesting because I’ve read that the MM line compares favorably to Fujiyama, but maybe blue MM different from ginsan MM.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

labor of love said:


> That’s interesting because I’ve read that the MM line compares favorably to Fujiyama, but maybe blue MM different from ginsan MM.


They are nothing alike.


----------



## KeithR

labor of love said:


> That’s interesting because I’ve read that the MM line compares favorably to Fujiyama, but maybe blue MM different from ginsan MM.



Yeah they are drastically different knives, I’ve used the blue 2 mm as well and they really aren’t compareable. I’ve found on the ones I used, from thickness to taper to rock they are just different knives, as well as the shaping on this kiritsuke gyuto is a little more tip down with a little bit of a curve for rocking. The mm have pretty high tips and are great all around knives.

MM 240 ginsan for reference on the right


----------



## Nomsdotcom

valgard said:


> Thx, and sorry to hear about your knife



Going on five months now I think it’s a lost cause. Sadly I can’t get in touch with the private seller for the refund. 
Made a deal with myself that I wouldn’t buy another knife until this saga gets resolved [emoji51]


----------



## brooksie967

Well... I've joined the Watanabe family finally. Here's my new 240 Ku blue 2 gyuto from Carbonknifeco. Craig is the best kind of person to deal with and always gets cool toys. He showed me all his inventory of Watanabe gyu from the most recent shipment and let me pick which one i wanted. The booty on this one was the thinnest behind the edge and he told me that the rest of the blade had similar feeling. SO without further nonsense here she is:


----------



## valgard

brooksie967 said:


> Well... I've joined the Watanabe family finally.


Boom!


----------



## kevpenbanc

Picked up some knives from the Sydney show last weekend.
Top to bottom are Brook Turner, Metal Monkey, Joel Ovington and Luke Wallace.


----------



## ThinMan

brooksie967 said:


> Well... I've joined the Watanabe family finally. Here's my new 240 Ku blue 2 gyuto from Carbonknifeco. Craig is the best kind of person to deal with and always gets cool toys. He showed me all his inventory of Watanabe gyu from the most recent shipment and let me pick which one i wanted. The booty on this one was the thinnest behind the edge and he told me that the rest of the blade had similar feeling. SO without further nonsense here she is:



That looks great.

I have been wanting to try a Watanabe but am afraid it will be too similar to my Toyama.


----------



## brooksie967

kevpenbanc said:


> Picked up some knives from the Sydney show last weekend.
> Top to bottom are Brook Turner, Metal Monkey, Joel Ovington and Luke Wallace.View attachment 42292



3 of the 4 look very very similar. Either way, great looking stuff!


----------



## brooksie967

ThinMan said:


> That looks great.
> 
> I have been wanting to try a Watanabe but am afraid it will be too similar to my Toyama.



Never had a toyama but have seen their grinds/pics on that site that sells them. Grinds look totally different between this wide bevel watanabe and the toyamas. Might be worth it to try. The kasumi do look very similar though.


----------



## ThinMan

brooksie967 said:


> Never had a toyama but have seen their grinds/pics on that site that sells them. Grinds look totally different between this wide bevel watanabe and the toyamas. Might be worth it to try. The kasumi do look very similar though.



Thanks. Let us know how you like the Watanabe.


----------



## brooksie967

ThinMan said:


> Thanks. Let us know how you like the Watanabe.



I haven't cut with it yet but i sharpened it last night. OOTB edge was basically non existent. Laid the wide bevel on a semi-hard and very fine jnat, raised it as slightly as possible and 3 minutes of sharpening caused it to cut toilet paper with ease.


----------



## cheflarge

Damn, Kev, picked up some nice looking cutters @ the Sydney show. Be interested to here your thoughts.


----------



## valgard

brooksie967 said:


> Never had a toyama but have seen their grinds/pics on that site that sells them. Grinds look totally different between this wide bevel watanabe and the toyamas. Might be worth it to try. The kasumi do look very similar though.



I have the KU and Kasumi Watanabe and the grinds are quite different.


----------



## McMan

valgard said:


> I have the KU and Kasumi Watanabe and the grinds are quite different.


How would you describe the difference?
(I've only ever used the KU.)


----------



## labor of love

McMan said:


> How would you describe the difference?
> (I've only ever used the KU.)


Here’s a choil shot for a kasumi watanabe I owned for like a day. It’s definitely a thinner than usual (only 200 grams instead of 240ish grams) watanabe but the grind is about the same on thicker ones.
Now compare this to the KU choil shot above and I think you’ll notice a difference.


----------



## ashy2classy

Chicagohawkie said:


> They are nothing alike.



I think Labor was referencing the newest line of Fujis. I know you probably don't consider them "real" Fujis, but the most recent releases are very similar to the MM blue #2 series.


----------



## McMan

labor of love said:


> Here’s a choil shot for a kasumi watanabe I owned for like a day. It’s definitely a thinner than usual (only 200 grams instead of 240ish grams) watanabe but the grind is about the same on thicker ones.
> Now compare this to the KU choil shot above and I think you’ll notice a difference.


Thanks! Those pics help. 
Noticeable difference--KU seems more shouldery in the grind too.


----------



## milkbaby

HalfBloodHobbit said:


> Just landed one of my unicorns, 210mm Shigefusa Kitaeji Western, polished and thinned by JKI



I pretty much won't buy knives anymore, but a western kitaeji Shig like yours would be tempting! Congrats.


----------



## valgard

McMan said:


> How would you describe the difference?
> (I've only ever used the KU.)



The KU has a pretty symmetrical wide bevel grind with not much convexity if any, the Kasumi is strongly asymmetrical and has strong convexity on the right side. Also, the Kasumi s ground so that the mid section is way thinner than the KU (while the spines aren't that far off), the Kasumi has a gradual taper from spine to edge until it hits the apex of the convexity (which OOTB is about 3-4mm above the edge); the KU has almost no taper from spine to the top of the bevels and the it's ground much more aggressively (my KU is actually thinner OOTB on the last 5mm close to the edge than the Kasumi).


----------



## McMan

valgard said:


> The KU has a pretty symmetrical wide bevel grind with not much convexity if any, the Kasumi is strongly asymmetrical and has strong convexity on the right side. Also, the Kasumi s ground so that the mid section is way thinner than the KU (while the spines aren't that far off), the Kasumi has a gradual taper from spine to edge until it hits the apex of the convexity (which OOTB is about 3-4mm above the edge); the KU has almost no taper from spine to the top of the bevels and the it's ground much more aggressively (my KU is actually thinner OOTB on the last 5mm close to the edge than the Kasumi).


Wonderful detail! Thanks for laying it out.


----------



## labor of love

valgard said:


> The KU has a pretty symmetrical wide bevel grind with not much convexity if any, the Kasumi is strongly asymmetrical and has strong convexity on the right side. Also, the Kasumi s ground so that the mid section is way thinner than the KU (while the spines aren't that far off), the Kasumi has a gradual taper from spine to edge until it hits the apex of the convexity (which OOTB is about 3-4mm above the edge); the KU has almost no taper from spine to the top of the bevels and the it's ground much more aggressively (my KU is actually thinner OOTB on the last 5mm close to the edge than the Kasumi).


No wonder kasumi versions never worked for me (left handed)


----------



## Drosophil

Damn, guys. Now you're making me want to get the KU as well, just so I can try them side by side.


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> No wonder kasumi versions never worked for me (left handed)


yeah, that would do it


----------



## panda

That Wat (the one labor posted a choil of he sold to me) was such a cutting champ, I miss that knife.


----------



## gaijin

Masakage Yuki with Cleancut handle.


----------



## MrChen

I would post no words if not for spalted burl handles and spalted yellow birch friction fit sayas by Duy Pham @dphamblades on IG. A great design study.

I am very slow, but maybe follow my IG @knifelusts ?


----------



## Jville

@MrChen, those are really cool!!


----------



## kevpenbanc

Picked up this 260 Mario earlier this year.

Really liking it.


----------



## ThinMan

^Nice^

@kevpenbanc 

Did you do anything to bring out the hamon?


----------



## kevpenbanc

ThinMan said:


> ^Nice^
> 
> @kevpenbanc
> 
> Did you do anything to bring out the hamon?



Nope, got it like that.
Not sure if the previous owner did anything.


----------



## geoff_nocon

kevpenbanc said:


> Picked up this 260 Mario earlier this year.
> 
> Really liking it.
> View attachment 42502
> View attachment 42503
> 
> View attachment 42504



Glad you are enjoying it. miss that knife. @ThinMan just fingerstones


----------



## ThinMan

geoff_nocon said:


> Glad you are enjoying it. miss that knife. @ThinMan just fingerstones



Thanks!


----------



## cheflivengood




----------



## cheflarge

I can tell Don made the top one, whom may I ask made the bottom one? (Couple of stunning knives, right there!) [emoji41][emoji380]


----------



## cheflivengood

cheflarge said:


> I can tell Don made the top one, whom may I ask made the bottom one? (Couple of stunning knives, right there!) [emoji41][emoji380]


Rick Petko of american Chopper Fame. @rickpetko on Instagram. He has been making knives for a couple years on top of his Custom motorcycles out of Stroudsburg PA


----------



## cheflarge

DUDE...... NO WAY!!! I have been a huge (maybe the hugest [emoji2]) fan of his since he first joined the show. Total class act. This is so effing cool!


----------



## kevpenbanc

Made by Tobi Bockholt from Metal Monkey Knives

260×63
1.2562 wrought iron clad
249g
Taper is 3.70mm at the heel, 2.64mm halfway down, 0.82mm about 1cm from the tip.
Handle is natural micarta, G10, blue dyed myrtle.

This knife gave me my first wow moment for a couple of years when it fell through a big fat sweet potato.

One of the top 3 cutters I have.

Only had it a couple of weeks, but I really like everything about this.


----------



## Panamapeet

Bottom two are new. In order: 300mm yanagiba, 210mm usuba and 180mm deba, all made by Genkai Masakuni.


----------



## cheflivengood

cheflarge said:


> DUDE...... NO WAY!!! I have been a huge (maybe the hugest [emoji2]) fan of his since he first joined the show. Total class act. This is so effing cool!


Well now you'll get to meet him when/if you come to the show!


----------



## cheflarge

Outstanding!


----------



## milkbaby

Blanket like for all the knives posted recently. This thread always delivers


----------



## panda

kev, what is natural micarta and what is the texture like?


----------



## kevpenbanc

panda said:


> kev, what is natural micarta and what is the texture like?



I don't know what constitutes this particular micarta. Something ' natural' no doubt

I can't detect any meaningful texture, but it's not quite as smooth as the wood.


----------



## parbaked

kevpenbanc said:


> I don't know what constitutes this particular micarta. Something ' natural' no doubt



"Natural" is the color, not the material in the micarta. The texture is largely determined by what material is used to reinforce the phenolic resin e.g. canvas, paper or linen.


----------



## ThinMan

A tale of two Tanakas:


----------



## brianh

Nothing blingy, but good tools. Watanabe 180mm nakiri, Mazaki 270mm suji. I feel like I didn’t quite capture the thinness of the Mazaki at the tip.


----------



## Choppin

brianh said:


> View attachment 42595
> View attachment 42596
> View attachment 42591
> View attachment 42592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing blingy, but good tools. Watanabe 180mm nakiri, Mazaki 270mm suji. I feel like I didn’t quite capture the thinness of the Mazaki at the tip.



Nice. Is that the carbon Mazaki from JNS? Is it flexy or stiff? Thanks


----------



## brianh

Choppin said:


> Nice. Is that the carbon Mazaki from JNS? Is it flexy or stiff? Thanks



Yup, carbon from JNS. This is only my third suji but I would say it’s pretty stiff.


----------



## Choppin

brianh said:


> Yup, carbon from JNS. This is only my third suji but I would say it’s pretty stiff.



Thank’s!


----------



## Xenif

brianh said:


> View attachment 42595
> View attachment 42596
> View attachment 42591
> View attachment 42592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing blingy, but good tools. Watanabe 180mm nakiri, Mazaki 270mm suji. I feel like I didn’t quite capture the thinness of the Mazaki at the tip.


Which handle option for the Watanabe? Is that the Enju? I think you have the next two knives that I want .... [emoji51]


----------



## brianh

Xenif said:


> Which handle option for the Watanabe? Is that the Enju? I think you have the next two knives that I want .... [emoji51]



Just his regular burnt chestnut handle with plastic ferrule. Wood is nice but the ferrule isn’t the best, not an uncommon complaint. Great knife, though.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Another one from the Sydney show.
This one by Luke wallace.

230×44
Vtoku-2 suminagashi
165g
3.36, 2.92, 1.01
Dyed box elder

This is a different profile to my other knives and at a relatively shortish 230mm is a really fun knife to use.


----------



## pc9111

Shigefusa 210, I sold my 240 shigefusa to a friend. The 210 fits better in my kitchen


----------



## Taramonia

150mm Petty in stainless clad V-Toku2.
Blade by Dellwo Knives and handle from Willison knives.


----------



## daveb

Like. Williston has upped his handle game - a lot - in the last year. I'm sure he appreciates the attribution.


----------



## Xenif

Hinoura White#1 Nakiri, purpleheart/mahogany handle.

When I saw the specs for the knife, I thought the handle might be too heavy, but the blade ended up being quite the heavy weight and it matches well.






F&F pretty good, everything rounded, especially that crazy mirror hagane polish. 




Very thick spine all the way down




But pretty thin behind the edge especially for such a robust feeling Nakiri


----------



## boomchakabowwow

1303!


----------



## labor of love

Xenif said:


> Hinoura White#1 Nakiri, purpleheart/mahogany handle.
> 
> When I saw the specs for the knife, I thought the handle might be too heavy, but the blade ended up being quite the heavy weight and it matches well.
> 
> View attachment 42670
> 
> F&F pretty good, everything rounded, especially that crazy mirror hagane polish.
> View attachment 42671
> 
> Very thick spine all the way down
> View attachment 42672
> 
> But pretty thin behind the edge especially for such a robust feeling Nakiri
> View attachment 42679


Very cool. I’d love to score a hinoura wh1 gyuto one day.


----------



## geoff_nocon

My twins


----------



## McMan

Nice!
Ironwood?


----------



## geoff_nocon

yes both


----------



## McMan

Nice piece on the left. Nice style on the right. Good pairing!


----------



## mack

240mm Ashi Sujihiki swedish stainless steel 61 HRC ebony handle blond horn:












Mack.


----------



## ThinMan

Double happiness:

Masamoto KS 270 from @Von blewitt
Mizuno KS "clone" 240 from @nakneker


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

TF TF TF TF TF TF TF

210 x 51 Denka with black urushi lacquer
the sharpest OOTB edge out of all of my knives


----------



## aaamax

mack said:


> 240mm Ashi Sujihiki swedish stainless steel 61 HRC ebony handle blond horn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack.




Looks like a long lost Petty I one knew, as in LONG petty, sweet knife/.


----------



## Corradobrit1

How do you find the urushi handle? Not too slippery when wet? TF offered me a 210 Denka with a red Urushi handle. Looked pretty but not really my style and it added $100 to the price.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Corradobrit1 said:


> How do you find the urushi handle? Not too slippery when wet? TF offered me a 210 Denka with a red Urushi handle. Looked pretty but not really my style and it added $100 to the price.



I really like the urushi it as it is different from the other knifes that I have. It is quite grippy with dry hands, not sure how it is when wet as it is quite new to me. I had the choice of the red or the black when I ordered my TF 
As I live in remote Western Australia, the postage to ship the knife off and get back for a re handle is massive so a TF upgraded handle makes sense to me.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Another from the Sydney Knife show.

Brook Turner Blades
220×49
52100 stainless cladd
Weight 163g
2.73, 2.27, 1.11
Dyed maple burl, nickel

A bit shorter than my usual pick, but a nice addition. It's performing well, no complaints.


----------



## Wdestate

Got this a little bit ago but just getting to uploading a pic. 240mm from Ino


----------



## Anton

Wow 
Nice !


----------



## Hanmak17

Big shout out to Graydon Decollibus for the awesome craftsmanship on this handle.


----------



## valgard

So nice! Grayson's work is great.


----------



## Sharpchef

A new old one, kanji mystery allready solved by Shibata Aoki (tu)....

Honten Masanori 

Engrave on tang is most probably user name, steel is tamahaghane.

30cm cutting edge, lightly restored, thinned and sandblasted to get rid of the rust, then lightly polished using micro mesh paper. Good performer so far.






















Greets Sebastian.


----------



## valgard

New Halcyonforge 262x55mm in 1.2519 (so good!) wrought iron sanmai. Handle is a pretty special piece of spalted maple burl and a bronze pin. His workhorse grind, which cuts great. Spine is 4.8mm at the handle, 4mm at the heel, 2.3mm in the middle. Bevels finished on Japanese natural bench stones by the maker (this one on an Ohira suita I sent him ).


----------



## Kozuka

My two latest purchases:

Xerxes Knives SC125 Gyuto Ultra Laser
KMS Custom M390 Big Santoku Laser

If you want to know more details let me know.


----------



## Badgertooth

Sakai Oul gyuto in White 2


----------



## cheflivengood

valgard said:


> New Halcyonforge 262x55mm in 1.2519 (so good!) wrought iron sanmai. Handle is a pretty special piece of spalted maple burl and a bronze pin. His workhorse grind, which cuts great. Spine is 4.8mm at the handle, 4mm at the heel, 2.3mm in the middle. Bevels finished on Japanese natural bench stones by the maker (this one on an Ohira suita I sent him ).


Joe's work is incredible, FF better than you can really tell in pictures, and they cut much MUCH better than kato or shigefusa. The knives have a special weight to them yet fall through product. If you arnt on his custom list....I dont know what you are doing here.


----------



## ashy2classy

cheflivengood said:


> Joe's work is incredible, FF better than you can really tell in pictures, and they cut much MUCH better than kato or shigefusa. The knives have a special weight to them yet fall through product. If you arnt on his custom list....I dont know what you are doing here.



I've been bugging him for almost a year and I still can't get a spot on his list. I'm not sure what it takes to get on it.


----------



## ashy2classy

Badgertooth said:


> View attachment 42884
> 
> 
> Sakai Oul gyuto in White 2



Otto you get the best stuff...congrats on snagging that one.


----------



## valgard

cheflivengood said:


> Joe's work is incredible, FF better than you can really tell in pictures, and they cut much MUCH better than kato or shigefusa. The knives have a special weight to them yet fall through product. If you arnt on his custom list....I dont know what you are doing here.


This is my third from Joe, and I have tried 6 of them, all super good, and he keeps pushing and progressing almost by the knife.


----------



## ThinMan

ashy2classy said:


> Otto you get the best stuff...congrats on snagging that one.



Ditto.

That looks like quite a knife. Please let us know how you like it.


----------



## XooMG

valgard said:


> This is my third from Joe, and I have tried 6 of them, all super good, and he keeps pushing and progressing almost by the knife.


Yeah I really should not have said all the mean things I said about him. Might have been able to get a knife from him otherwise.


----------



## oldcookie

Picked up an vintage new stock Tadafune Komakiri Gyuto 230. Nothing fancy but quite interesting I think. Munetoshi there for comparison. thanks


----------



## dwalker

oldcookie said:


> Picked up an vintage new stock Tadafune Komakiri Gyuto 240. Nothing fancy but quite interesting I think. Munetoshi there for comparison. thanksView attachment 43032
> 
> View attachment 43033


I've been eyeballing these. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Holy crap that Tadafune is tall! How does the handle feel/ feedback?


----------



## oldcookie

quantumcloud509 said:


> Holy crap that Tadafune is tall! How does the handle feel/ feedback?



The extra height is one of the reasons I was interested in this knife. 

Some initial impressions:

The knife is sharp out of the box but I touched it up on a JNAT a bit to give it a finer edge. Don't think it will get as sharp as some of my other knives but it's sharp enough.
Handle wasn't the most comfortable when I was first holding the knife but didn't bother me once I start actually using it.
The edges at the heel of the knife feels a bit too sharp for my liking — will probably need to round it out a bit.
There is a faint hamon near the handle, which is interesting. 
In use, it feels like a hybrid between a gyuto and a slicer chuka. It is thinner behind the edge then my CCK slicer, so it cuts through carrots with less wedging. Thrust cutting is great with this knife.
The knife is tall enough to scope chopped food, but still short enough to do a bit of katsuramuki.
Quite happy with it so far, especially considering the price.


----------



## Godslayer

A wild honyaki appears, out of no where at that. It hasn't shipped yet as I am having the kireha polished and having Ino-san bring out the hamon a little bit more. 



















This little guy is 225mm and was forged by yoshikazu ikeda, sharpened by ino. It will be getting ikedas and ino's kanji once completed. shipping the 22nd... hoping it's here for the 27th(my birthday) I should also have a yoshikazu ikeda mizu honyaki... which will be even more special then this if you can believe it. This was also NOS being made earlier this century. Not sure I need a second usuba... but now I know I need an Ikeda honyaki deba to complete my set of single bevels


----------



## cheflivengood

thats a proper Ura right there sir


----------



## Godslayer

cheflivengood said:


> thats a proper Ura right there sir



I already warned the scallions at work... your day of reckoning is coming... lucky for them they don't know mjonir exists, I'd come into work and they'd off cut themselves up.


----------



## cheflivengood

Godslayer said:


> I already warned the scallions at work... your day of reckoning is coming... lucky for them they don't know mjonir exists, I'd come into work and they'd off cut themselves up.


hahahhaha


----------



## gaijin

Got my first Martell recently. Ordered it to be ... lets say a cousin to one of my first quality knives, a Dalman.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Both are just WOW!!!


----------



## gaijin

Thank you. The Dalman is a former passaround knife that I purchased late 2016.


----------



## Marwin3000

Not too exotic but I love the finish on Kurosaki's work.

120mm R2 Kurosaki Petty


----------



## Viggetorr

Marwin3000 said:


> Not too exotic but I love the finnish on Kurosaki's work.



Pretty sure that's japanese dude, not finnish.


----------



## Marwin3000

Viggetorr said:


> Pretty sure that's japanese dude, not finnish.



Haha! Japanese/Finnish, what's the difference?


----------



## Viggetorr

Marwin3000 said:


> Haha! Japanese/Finnish, what's the difference?



That's true, both intelligible even to their neighbouring countries!  Beutiful knife though, Kurosaki is hard to match aesthetically!


----------



## mb>

Hello All,

These 2 arrived today to my surprise (due Monday). Looking forward to putting some time in with them. Also, I have a new appreciation for your choil shots! Takes the right light and whatnot with a phone.

Watanabe 240 Ku Gyuto and a Takamura 150 Petty. Had my wife in mind with the petty. It is super light, super thin, and has a pretty small handle. She seems to like all that so far. Thinnest knife in my drawer.


----------



## pd7077

Jikko B#2 suminagashi. Comes in at 245x53. Just need to pop a handle onto her so that I can put her to work.


----------



## Colonel Mustard

Marwin3000's post inspired me to post a couple pics from his petty's big brother. Kurosaki's Shizuku 240mm gyuto. The pics aren't that good but the knife is.


----------



## Andrew

pd7077 said:


> Jikko


The kanji on this Jikko are gorgeous...probably not the reason to buy the knife, but I'd understand it if it was!


----------



## YG420

Rader 225 5 steel integral gyuto


----------



## Barmoley

That’s a beauty, congrats!


----------



## Marek07

YG420 said:


> Rader 225 5 steel integral gyuto


Never seen a Rader in the flesh but now I really want to. Wow!


----------



## khashy

mb> said:


> Hello All,
> 
> These 2 arrived today to my surprise (due Monday). Looking forward to putting some time in with them. Also, I have a new appreciation for your choil shots! Takes the right light and whatnot with a phone.
> 
> Watanabe 240 Ku Gyuto and a Takamura 150 Petty. Had my wife in mind with the petty. It is super light, super thin, and has a pretty small handle. She seems to like all that so far. Thinnest knife in my drawer.



Congrats. You will love that Watanabe


----------



## fuzion

Awesome looking Rader, do you know what steel he's using for the 5 steel damscus?


----------



## mb>

YG420 said:


> Rader 225 5 steel integral gyuto



Holy smokes what a beauty! I have a weakness for copper on wood. That one has it all though.

I was curious about the steel too.


----------



## mb>

khashy said:


> Congrats. You will love that Watanabe



Thank you! It feels like all business. Going to break it in this evening.


----------



## zeus241129

Godslayer said:


> A wild honyaki appears, out of no where at that. It hasn't shipped yet as I am having the kireha polished and having Ino-san bring out the hamon a little bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little guy is 225mm and was forged by yoshikazu ikeda, sharpened by ino. It will be getting ikedas and ino's kanji once completed. shipping the 22nd... hoping it's here for the 27th(my birthday) I should also have a yoshikazu ikeda mizu honyaki... which will be even more special then this if you can believe it. This was also NOS being made earlier this century. Not sure I need a second usuba... but now I know I need an Ikeda honyaki deba to complete my set of single bevels


Beautiful indeed sir


----------



## milkbaby

So many nice knives as usual, blanket like from me as usual too...

The Kurosaki petty and Rader gyuto really stand out to me, though that Ikeda honyaki usuba will probably be epic after the finish polish is completed...


----------



## Jeff Giblin

geoff_nocon said:


> My twins



@geoff_nocon, these knives are beautiful! Who crafted them?


----------



## fuzion

Jeff Giblin said:


> @geoff_nocon, these knives are beautiful! Who crafted them?


Hiromoto honyakis


----------



## geoff_nocon

Jeff Giblin said:


> @geoff_nocon, these knives are beautiful! Who crafted them?



The handles? Dave martell


----------



## merlijny2k

Kozuka said:


> My two latest purchases:
> 
> Xerxes Knives SC125 Gyuto Ultra Laser
> KMS Custom M390 Big Santoku Laser
> 
> If you want to know more details let me know.



Damn the curves on that Santoku just look like a lady dancing to Espacito


----------



## merlijny2k

kevpenbanc said:


> Another one from the Sydney show.
> This one by Luke wallace.
> 
> 230×44
> Vtoku-2 suminagashi
> 165g
> 3.36, 2.92, 1.01
> Dyed box elder
> 
> This is a different profile to my other knives and at a relatively shortish 230mm is a really fun knife to use.
> 
> View attachment 42633
> View attachment 42635
> View attachment 42636
> View attachment 42637
> View attachment 42634
> View attachment 42632



LikeLikeLike! I'm a sucker for those dyed handles.


----------



## ashy2classy

Really excited with this one. Finally got a Halcyon Forge (from BST). Cuts like a MFin' dream! Thanks, @swarth !

252x55
Wrought Iron & 1.2519
Burnt bourbon barrel and bog oak handle


----------



## ThinMan

@ashy2classy nice knife. I was looking at that one too.


----------



## valgard

Nice score Kevin


----------



## XooMG

Dalman mini cleaver.


----------



## Choppin

XooMG said:


> Dalman mini cleaver.



Looks really good. Robin really should make a batch of mini cleavers


----------



## esoo

XooMG said:


> Dalman mini cleaver.



Damn, I want.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

XooMG said:


> Dalman mini cleaver.



Oh man that’s sexy! Maybe a choil shot when you get a chance?


----------



## MrHiggins

ashy2classy said:


> Really excited with this one. Finally got a Halcyon Forge (from BST). Cuts like a MFin' dream! Thanks, @swarth !
> 
> 252x55
> Wrought Iron & 1.2519
> Burnt bourbon barrel and bog oak handle


Such a nice profile. Congrats, man.


----------



## milkbaby

XooMG said:


> Dalman mini cleaver.



Looks awesome! Looks both pretty and practical, really sweet knife!


----------



## Legumez

XooMG said:


> Dalman mini cleaver.


Is that more of a big nakiri/Chinese cleaver or a mini meat cleaver?


----------



## Jon-cal

New Toyama!


----------



## XooMG

Nomsdotcom said:


> Oh man that’s sexy! Maybe a choil shot when you get a chance?


I'm not big on doing choil shots but will give it a shot when I get a chance.


Legumez said:


> Is that more of a big nakiri/Chinese cleaver or a mini meat cleaver?


My first cooking knife was a Taiwanese slicer, and a small 175*80mm one has been one of my favourites for a while. I use nakiri from time to time but they've never really hit the same spot in my heart, so I drew up a revised slicing cleaver profile with perhaps some nakiri DNA and Robin was kind enough to give it a try.


----------



## Danzo

Jon-cal said:


> New Toyama!
> 
> View attachment 43313


Congrats. Toyama is a fantastic knife. If you don’t mind keep us updated on the reactivity, for whatever reason mine is very stubborn.


----------



## Jon-cal

Danzo said:


> Congrats. Toyama is a fantastic knife. If you don’t mind keep us updated on the reactivity, for whatever reason mine is very stubborn.



Yeah it’s definitely very reactive. This pic is after cutting up a few cooked flank steaks and washing immediately. I know that’s normal but this one just seems to do it faster. Even slicing up some tomatoes last night left a few marks. My other reactive blades didn’t do that quite so much. It’s a nice knife for sure. This particular 240 is pretty light at 206g. I was kind of hoping for something heavier to be honest but I like it.


----------



## mc2442

That does seem light. My current one is 224g (with a pretty light handle) and I think the other one I have owned was a bit heavier than that.


----------



## mc2442

I am a bit overdue in posting this, but have had this for a few weeks now. Kippington work pony, a bit over 240mm edge, 54mm height, 232g, differentially hardened, W2 steel. I unfortunately did not get pics before some use, it is hard to get the line from the quench to show up, so including Kip's photo of it. Tip is pretty thin. Unfortunately my choil shot sucked.
Definitely like the knife a lot, need to get to know it more. From the taper you can see that it is bulkier on the lower half than the top.
Kip was great to deal with, and even included a kiridashi, which unfortunately I did not take a picture of (just realized that now).
Matt


----------



## Nemo

Nice. I like the handle. What is it?


----------



## mc2442

Thanks! It is buckeye burl with dyed maple burl.


----------



## panda

how does that pony cut?? you put it on stones yet?


----------



## mc2442

So far (your name at least) work pony grind feels very good. Thin tip is great where necessary but the body of it has some decent meat to it. As it still goes thru ripe tomatoes easily I have not put it to the stones yet. Trying to think if I have any other W2 steel to compare it to, though nothing off the top of my head. Sorry, as a home cook I cannot think of a lot of measurable tasks to evaluate performance or edge retention yet.

One thing is for sure, if Kip does end up adding a parrot kanji I am sending it back for it. And I think he completed mine just before that grinder incident with one of his digits.


----------



## panda

his original is mono W2, would be interesting to see how his differential treatment differs. 
just report back how the knife felt to you in your own words while using on stones. in terms of feedback, how easy/difficult it was to get a satisfactory edge, etc. 

what's it like dicing an onion? in my experience the ones with thin tips that do starter cuts really easily end up annoying the piss out of me because when you do the actual cross cuts all the little pieces get stuck to the blade and stuff flies everywhere. opposite end of that spectrum is some of the meatier tip ones when you do the final cuts it goes very smooth and can have precise even cuts because food just stays in place yet the initial starter cuts are pain in the arse since you cant just drop the knife straight down instead have to do a pull/slice motion to get through cleanly otherwise you end up smushing it. very few knives offer both of these aspects without the weaknesses of the other. that's where taper and 'workpony' concept comes into play. i am quite interested in where this leads.


----------



## Barmoley

The profile on the workpony looks great. Where does it balance?


----------



## HRC_64

oooh very nice....lets get some choil shot


----------



## XooMG

Nomsdotcom said:


> Oh man that’s sexy! Maybe a choil shot when you get a chance?


Sorry to spam.


----------



## mc2442

That choil shot is probably better than any I would take. The balance point is blade heavy, say an inch in front of the heel. Feels very good in the hand.


----------



## Danzo

BST acquisition, just wow. My only experience with cleavers before this was cck and hochinkeelee. This thing is a beast




Thanks mike!


----------



## geoff_nocon

The 9 Gyuto 235x56.5 blue2/wrought iron


----------



## preizzo

Robert is awsome! [emoji2]


----------



## Badgertooth

geoff_nocon said:


> The 9 Gyuto 235x56.5 blue2/wrought iron



Beast


----------



## Badgertooth

Weapon


----------



## hennyville

Badgertooth said:


> View attachment 43484
> View attachment 43485
> 
> 
> Weapon



270?


----------



## Badgertooth

240, not as thin behind the edge as some have said of the batch but plenty of promise


----------



## hennyville

Badgertooth said:


> 240, not as thin behind the edge as some have said of the batch but plenty of promise



Ok, thanks. Waiting for my 270. I’m curious about the steel and HT. We will see in few days.


----------



## panda

BT, is that the maz 2.0? have you tried 1.0?


----------



## Badgertooth

panda said:


> BT, is that the maz 2.0? have you tried 1.0?



2.0, 1.0 was 100% not my jam


----------



## TheLimpWhisk

Badgertooth said:


> View attachment 43484
> View attachment 43485
> 
> 
> Weapon


Where did you get this done from?


----------



## Badgertooth

JNS


----------



## panda

i actually liked the shape and grind of 1.0, i just thought heat treat could have been improved. what are your thoughts on new version?


----------



## Badgertooth

People often ask about some of my keeper stones. Th finish on that is from a Nakayama I jumped to after a shapton glass 320


----------



## Badgertooth




----------



## XooMG

Badgertooth said:


> View attachment 43487


Neat wrap.


----------



## Badgertooth

XooMG said:


> Neat wrap.



Garden twine and maple syrup.


----------



## simone bertini

Recently got this form my head chef after 2 years working with him , konosuke ginsan takohiki 270 mm , great knife, great maker


----------



## Barmoley

Tilman, niolox and desert iron wood.


----------



## labor of love

Barmoley said:


> View attachment 43510
> 
> 
> Tilman, niolox and desert iron wood.


I’m so envious.


----------



## daddy yo yo

labor of love said:


> I’m so envious.


I am not, have mine along with a matching petty...


----------



## F-Flash

Tilmans Work IS flawless. Among Best knives you can get for that money.


----------



## ThinMan

simone bertini said:


> Recently got this form my head chef after 2 years working with him , konosuke ginsan takohiki 270 mm , great knife, great maker View attachment 43501
> View attachment 43502



Congratulations!

Beautiful knife.


----------



## Badgertooth

Masayuki Mikami gyuto. There’s just something about swordsmiths making kitchen knives:













This took hours of fixing up on the bevel because it came like this:


----------



## Barmoley

Man great job fixing it. Looks good now. What's up with some of the smiths selling knives that are not finished.


----------



## Badgertooth

I think these were never meant for commercial sale but for private use. After his death his son (also a licensed swordsmith) released a few for sale. Hence the much rougher finish and plastic-ferrule handle. But this is still quite magical


----------



## khashy

Badgertooth said:


> Masayuki Mikami gyuto. There’s just something about swordsmiths making kitchen knives:
> 
> View attachment 43512
> View attachment 43513
> 
> View attachment 43514
> 
> 
> This took hours of fixing up on the bevel because it came like this:
> 
> View attachment 43515



Love it, love the patina too.


----------



## Badgertooth

khashy said:


> Love it, love the patina too.



The patina, also hides the worst of the shinogi dip I can’t fix [emoji30]


----------



## Barmoley

That’s the beauty of non stainless steels. Small scratches, imperfections and even larger ones can be hidden. On polished stainless every little scratch is visible and even though they don’t affect performance they are just annoying, so I try to stay away from polished stainless knives


----------



## panda

BT, that's pretty cool. what kind of steel? and how does she cut?? also, i think burned kanji on handle looks way cooler than chiseled on the blade.


----------



## Corradobrit1

A snoz only a mother could love. Yes leave the patina.


----------



## Badgertooth

panda said:


> BT, that's pretty cool. what kind of steel? and how does she cut?? also, i think burned kanji on handle looks way cooler than chiseled on the blade.



Blue 1, extra crisp feeling.

She’s nimble:

https://instagram.com/p/BoNg-OkgmcO/


----------



## panda

nice, does it compare with anything? like similarities with other knives.


----------



## drsmp




----------



## drsmp

Kurosaki 210 Super Aogami core KU hammered from Knives and Stones.


----------



## drsmp

A little patina on the core after a few meal preps. I’m really enjoying this knife.


----------



## drsmp




----------



## drsmp

Yoshimi Kato 210 SG2 Damascus. This knife is very thin but still fairly rigid. Was pretty draggy initially as the Damascus is very rough textured. I very lighted sanded with 8000 micro mesh which helped a lot, getting better with use.


----------



## drsmp




----------



## drsmp

A Forgecraft that I converted to a wa handle, thinned by hand on waterstones, sanded to 6000, forced a patina with mustard, then cubed a water melon to get the color started. I gifted this knife to my girlfriends sister and husband as a housewarming gift . They do a lot of BBQ for parties and charities so I’m excited to see what the blade looks like after a few hundred pounds of pork .


----------



## kevin

simone bertini said:


> Recently got this form my head chef after 2 years working with him , konosuke ginsan takohiki 270 mm , great knife, great maker View attachment 43501
> View attachment 43502


Looks like a fun knife


----------



## Eitan78

Halcyon forge kasumi Gyuto 225x50
wrought iron gyuto with 1.2519 core


----------



## Danzo

drsmp said:


> View attachment 43521
> A little patina on the core after a few meal preps. I’m really enjoying this knife.



Is that a kurosaki?


----------



## McMan

That Halcyon is a beaut!
The grind looks great for food release. How's it cut?


----------



## drsmp

Danzo, yes it’s a Kurosaki with ebony handle upgrade from Knives and Stones, great knife at a great price. I’m very happy with it


----------



## rebornhj

Eitan78 said:


> Halcyon forge kasumi Gyuto 225x50
> wrought iron gyuto with 1.2519 core
> 
> View attachment 43525
> View attachment 43527
> View attachment 43528
> View attachment 43529
> View attachment 43530
> View attachment 43531



Beautiful!


----------



## khashy

Badgertooth said:


> The patina, also hides the worst of the shinogi dip I can’t fix [emoji30]



That’s a good thing. Keep using the tip of the blade!


----------



## Eitan78

McMan said:


> That Halcyon is a beaut!
> The grind looks great for food release. How's it cut?


it cuts like a dream! 
that steel gets sticky sharp and feels like Aogami super


----------



## Anteater

Picked up a Yoshikane SS Clad W#2 from Panda, which just arrived today!

So far I've just prepped veggies for a salad with it. It feels "right" in comparison to my Shun Sora. I think I'll have to use it more before I can elaborate beyond that.


----------



## drsmp

Just rehandled my Kurosaki 240 Shizuku with a Yucatán Rosewood with Gabon ebony ferrule /endcap from JoBone Custom Handles (off CKTG forum classifieds)


----------



## drsmp

Hey Anteater ! Quick leave while you can ! 
Ha I started here a year and a half ago to learn about sharpening on waterstones . A half dozen Shun Fuji, Miyabi Birchwood and Miyabi Blacks were in my knife drawer. They’ve all been sold on eBay except for one lonely Birchwood chef - whose days are likely numbered - and replaced by Wa handled Japanese Knives in R2 and Super Aogami . Lighter, sharper and more comfortable


----------



## Anteater

drsmp said:


> Hey Anteater ! Quick leave while you can !



Oh it's much too late. As soon as I get more than ~10 hours of research into a new hobby and make my first buy, it tends to whirlwind for a while. Tobacco pipes, tea, motorcycles...I've built up a decent collection or very random, very nice things.


----------



## panda

hope that yoshi treats you well anteater, just wait til you put it to stones, it has such incredible feedback, the heat treat is spot on.


----------



## bahamaroot

Have a couple dozen 240's and bigger and only a couple 210's. So I went for a Mazaki 215mm
from Cleancut to give more selection when I want a smaller knife.


----------



## rebornhj

bahamaroot said:


> Have a couple dozen 240's and bigger and only a couple 210's. So I went for a Mazaki 215mm
> from Cleancut to give more selection when I want a smaller knife.



How do you like it so far?


----------



## bahamaroot

Very happy with the performance in limited use so far. I like the newer profile and thinner grind. The tip did great with horizontal cuts in onions.


----------



## drsmp

Rehandled Kurosakis


----------



## Xenif

Mazaki KU Nakiri, it's a monster of a Nakiri, at 60mm tall 195mm long, it dwarfs all my other nakiris, but with very pronounced distal taper its really agile for the size.


----------



## Scarlette

Badgertooth said:


> Garden twine and maple syrup.



Would you mind sharing more about this method of wrap? Or point me to another thread that this is explained more? Very curious about this maple syrup business.


----------



## valgard

Scarlette said:


> Would you mind sharing more about this method of wrap? Or point me to another thread that this is explained more? Very curious about this maple syrup business.


I think you got tricked there, maple syrup is illegal in NZ so I doubt Otto could use it.


----------



## valgard

drsmp said:


> View attachment 43521
> A little patina on the core after a few meal preps. I’m really enjoying this knife.


Am I the only one mesmerized by that cutting board?


----------



## Ryndunk

That might be the first nakri I've seen and wanted!


----------



## Framingchisel

valgard said:


> I think you got tricked there, maple syrup is illegal in NZ so I doubt Otto could use it.


Maple syrup is illegal in NZ.....pity


----------



## Scarlette

Not to detract from the topic of this thread, but yeah, I had no idea maple syrup was illegal in NZ either. 
I know it's quite the corrupt empire here in North America.


----------



## Framingchisel

Scarlette said:


> Not to detract from the topic of this thread, but yeah, I had no idea maple syrup was illegal in NZ either.
> I know it's quite the corrupt empire here in North America.


LOL Here in Quebec it has been known to drop off the back of a truck...


----------



## McMan

https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/12/maple-syrup-heist

https://www.npr.org/2016/12/29/5074...el-federation-of-quebec-maple-syrup-producers


----------



## jimbob

Ummm I have maple syrup in the cupboard at all times.... it says 100% maple....


----------



## jimbob

In nz btw


----------



## Ryndunk

Why on earth would maple syrup be illegal?


----------



## Nemo

Does it have something to do with Honey? I think you can't import honey to NZ (for biosecurity reasons I think) but is maple syrup is OK as long as it hasn't been cut with honey?


----------



## Stx00lax

Gesshin Kagekiyo 210 blue #1
Meant to be a home knife, but I’ve already put it through a lot at work. Great cutter, even better food release. Not too shabby on the eyes either.


----------



## NBrewster

Can't wait to visit JKI in November. 

What's that handle made out of? It looks a bit like some sort of composite in the first picture


----------



## Scarlette

Framingchisel said:


> LOL Here in Quebec it has been known to drop off the back of a truck...


Magically


----------



## Scarlette

Stx00lax said:


> Gesshin Kagekiyo 210 blue #1
> Meant to be a home knife, but I’ve already put it through a lot at work. Great cutter, even better food release. Not too shabby on the eyes either.
> View attachment 43646
> View attachment 43645



I absolutely love these. Plus they're so mysterious


----------



## Nemo

NBrewster said:


> Can't wait to visit JKI in November.
> 
> What's that handle made out of? It looks a bit like some sort of composite in the first picture



My (non Gesshin) Kagekiyo has a handle made by a traditional lacquering techniqe. I believe that this is the case across the Kagekiyo range.


----------



## JBroida

Nemo said:


> My (non Gesshin) Kagekiyo has a handle made by a traditional lacquering techniqe. I believe that this is the case across the Kagekiyo range.


yes... different kinds of lacquer (and different levels of attention to detail) depending on the series, but all traditionally done lacquer ware. The inner wood should be magnolia if i recall correctly.


----------



## Jon-cal

Stx00lax said:


> Gesshin Kagekiyo 210 blue #1
> Meant to be a home knife, but I’ve already put it through a lot at work. Great cutter, even better food release. Not too shabby on the eyes either.
> View attachment 43646
> View attachment 43645



Wow, this looks really nice. The overall lines of the profile flow really well into the handle


----------



## Migraine

260mm carbon-clad aogami super gyuto from Dan Prendergast with stabilised wood, ebony, nickel silver and G10 handle from pcpken.

My phone camera doesn't do either of these guys' work justice, but I couldn't be happier.

Also need to say that both Dan and Ken have been absolutely fantastic to deal with. Answered my questions, but up with my 1000s of emails, helped me sort out issues which cropped up (making blade and handle fit together primarily). Top lads who do fantastic work. Recommend you all go and buy all of their things right now.


----------



## Scarlette

Very cool stuff there. How's this profile work for you? Hard to see from the nice pics, but is there a lengthy flat spot along the edge?


----------



## Migraine

Scarlette said:


> Very cool stuff there. How's this profile work for you? Hard to see from the nice pics, but is there a lengthy flat spot along the edge?



There's a nice flat spot starting about an inch from the heel, then sweeps up into the tip in the last 1/3 to 1/2 of the blade.

I really like it. The body of the knife has some good heft but the tip feels really dainty due to the wicked taper.


----------



## pete84

This just in...



IMG_1462 by pedrito92, on Flickr

A pair of Marko gyuto, both in 52100. 225mm in S-grind and 240mm in Convex.

Can't wait to put these babies to work.

A BIG thanks to Marko for the incredible job he did on these blades and their matching sayas, and for getting them here before I leave town for a few weeks.


----------



## parbaked

Picked up a 210mm Kaeru off BST.




A little thiner and lighter than I expected.
Sanded off the fauxnogi and eased the choil and spine (and kanji).
This is a really good knife and a no brainer for the money...


----------



## Eitan78

pete84 said:


> This just in...
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1462 by pedrito92, on Flickr
> 
> A pair of Marko gyuto, both in 52100. 225mm in S-grind and 240mm in Convex.
> 
> Can't wait to put these babies to work.
> 
> A BIG thanks to Marko for the incredible job he did on these blades and their matching sayas, and for getting them here before I leave town for a few weeks.



Love Marko’s knives, I’m getting the s grind 52100 this Monday and a small sujihiki in A2


----------



## Scarlette

pete84 said:


> This just in...
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1462 by pedrito92, on Flickr
> 
> .



These just look classy


----------



## 97knives

Some knives from Thailand, crude looking but pretty stout hand hammer forged 5160


----------



## kevpenbanc

DP Custom Knives 265mm ktip, 65mm at the heel.
W2 steel.
Handle is dyed maple and desert ironwood.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Whoa! What a knife!!!


----------



## CB1968

kevpenbanc said:


> DP Custom Knives 265mm ktip, 65mm at the heel.
> W2 steel.
> Handle is dyed maple and desert ironwood.
> 
> View attachment 43730
> 
> View attachment 43731
> 
> View attachment 43732
> 
> View attachment 43733
> 
> View attachment 43734
> 
> View attachment 43735
> 
> View attachment 43736


I have been watching this knife come to fruition, that grind looks killer mate, nice score!!


----------



## Chefgibson

K&S Tanaka 270 - looking at the mazaki next!


----------



## bahamaroot

Picked this up a few weeks ago.

Marko Tsourkan 240 in 52100


----------



## daddy yo yo

How nice!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Latest addition: Carter Muteki Funayuki 200mm


----------



## mhpr262

Anteater said:


> it tends to whirlwind for a while. Tobacco pipes, tea, motorcycles...I've built up a decent collection or very random, very nice things.


Sigh ... how well I know that feel. Owner of large collections of European style kitchen knives, slingshots, fountain pens, watches, bows and crossbows, RC planes and cars here ...


----------



## ThinMan

bahamaroot said:


> Picked this up a few weeks ago.
> 
> Marko Tsourkan 240 in 52100



Nice!

How do you like it so far?


----------



## Godslayer

Yoshikazu Ikeda 225mm white #1 mizu honyaki kamagata usuba

I'll get some better pictures later in the week. Beautiful mirror polish and a very subtle Hamon, the Hamon on the ura is much more pronounced.


----------



## Danzo

Here’s a couple of shots from the maker. I first reached out to Tony Laseur in the beginning of the year, now it’s ready it should come in next week. More detail pics when it arrives


----------



## ashy2classy

Danzo said:


> Here’s a couple of shots from the maker. I first reached out to Tony Laseur in the beginning of the year, now it’s ready it should come in next week. More detail pics when it arrives
> View attachment 43784
> View attachment 43785



You got this one?!?!? That handle is slick!

We need to see more of Tony's work on the forums. IMO, he's an underrated US maker that doesn't get enough love around here.


----------



## parbaked

ashy2classy said:


> We need to see more of Tony's work on the forums. IMO, he's an underrated US maker that doesn't get enough love around here.








My LaSeur is so humble in comparison...but I love it!


----------



## MrHiggins

parbaked said:


> My LaSeur is so humble in comparison...but I love it!


Can't wait for my LaSeur to be ready! I'll post pics, but it probably won't be for another month or two.


----------



## Godslayer

More pics, actually got her out and used her, the vendor chose to leave the blade Uber mirror polished but at the cost of no Hamon, I can see one in there. I may commission someone to make the Hamon pop, I never understood honyakis without hamons. I apologize my clothes hamper is in the second pic, I swear I'll clean up tomorrow. 

Also anyone know what the kanji says lol.


----------



## geoff_nocon

Same case with my ikeda honyaki. Super mirror but no hamon. But a little bit of lemon juice and flitz fixed it super easy you should try


----------



## Godslayer

geoff_nocon said:


> Same case with my ikeda honyaki. Super mirror but no hamon. But a little bit of lemon juice and flitz fixed it super easy you should try


I'm too scared to do that lol. I may have Carlos polish it up, I can't redo a mirror polish to this level with my current skill level.


----------



## osakajoe

daddy yo yo said:


> Latest addition: Carter Muteki Funayuki 200mm



Is the core not coming out on the bottom half of those knives?


----------



## geoff_nocon

Dont worry its not gonna change the mirror polish. I didnt have to redo mine


Godslayer said:


> I'm too scared to do that lol. I may have Carlos polish it up, I can't redo a mirror polish to this level with my current skill level.



You dont hve to redo the finish. It shouldnt change it at all. Its also my first hamon etch so i was scared too but youll be surprised how easy it really is.


----------



## Godslayer

geoff_nocon said:


> Dont worry its not gonna change the mirror polish. I didnt have to redo mine
> 
> 
> You dont hve to redo the finish. It shouldnt change it at all. Its also my first hamon etch so i was scared too but youll be surprised how easy it really is.View attachment 43830



So rub it with lemon juice and then flitz? I can't remove the handle and mine was burnt on.... I think it's my first knife with a burnt on handle, didn't realize people still do that lol. I may have to google this


----------



## geoff_nocon

You dont have to cover the whole knife in lemonjuice just the area where the hamon is. Heat up the blade first just let sit in running hot water from the tap for a min. Then apply lemon juice Let it sit for a min. Then flitz. Repeat about 4 -6 times thats it.


----------



## daddy yo yo

osakajoe said:


> Is the core not coming out on the bottom half of those knives?


It is! On the pic it was brandnew, I will try to post a recent pic after it’s first use...


----------



## Godslayer

geoff_nocon said:


> You dont have to cover the whole knife in lemonjuice just the area where the hamon is. Heat up the blade first just let sit in running hot water from the tap for a min. Then apply lemon juice Let it sit for a min. Then flitz. Repeat about 4 -6 times thats it.



ok, that looks like a good monday job, that's my day off lol


----------



## valgard

Godslayer said:


> I'm too scared to do that lol. I may have Carlos polish it up, I can't redo a mirror polish to this level with my current skill level.


[emoji173]️


----------



## bahamaroot

ThinMan said:


> Nice!
> 
> How do you like it so far?


Lovin' it! Very confident feel and just falls through product. Love the profile and the tip is awesome in horizontal cuts.


----------



## Godslayer

valgard said:


> [emoji173]️



we will see when im off next week and meet up, I'll buy you supper and you use your cuban magic on it.


----------



## valgard

Godslayer said:


> we will see when im off next week and meet up, I'll buy you supper and you use your cuban magic on it.


You bet! I'll show you a couple ways to polish it for different effects/finishes. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Godslayer

valgard said:


> You bet! I'll show you a couple ways to polish it for different effects/finishes. It's not rocket science.


flitz is on the way, for obvious reasons im skeptical about putting lemon juice all over a $1000 knife lol, I have a shiraki yanagi with the same issue, but i think the hamon rides the shinogi line, it's really really really hard to see on that one... it might not even exist lol


----------



## geoff_nocon

Godslayer said:


> flitz is on the way, for obvious reasons im skeptical about putting lemon juice all over a $1000 knife lol, I have a shiraki yanagi with the same issue, but i think the hamon rides the shinogi line, it's really really really hard to see on that one... it might not even exist lol



Be sure to was off the residue from flitz before apply lemon juice again. If you dont want to heat up the blade just heat up the lemon juice in the microwave. Dont have to cover the blade with it just the hamon area good lick would love to see results


----------



## esoo

Not a kitchen knife, but the only ZDP-189 I'm going to have for a while under my current budget.

Dragonfly 2.


----------



## False_Cast

esoo said:


> Not a kitchen knife, but the only ZDP-189 I'm going to have for a while under my current budget.
> 
> Dragonfly 2.


I’m a big fan of my ZDP Dragonfly. Certainly one of my favorite pocket knives and I’ve owned more that I care to admit.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Some new sayas and handles by Graydon (Graydo77) for some old knives… the smaller one is two different examples of curly redwood, and the larger one is koa for the handle and fiddleback eucalyptus for the saya. The ferrules on both handles are ancient bog oak from burlsource and the handle wood was purchased from Stefan Keller; one day I also hope to have a handle from him, but for now am happy to have some elements of them

















Also wanted to post my friends Mizuno cleaver with handle and saya (could almost double as a cutting board lol) also done by Graydon… it will inspire my next project


----------



## HRC_64

Nice work on that chuka bocho, 
and those carters ain't bad either .


----------



## bruce8088

aboynamedsuita said:


> Some new sayas and handles by Graydon (Graydo77) for some old knives… the smaller one is two different examples of curly redwood, and the larger one is koa for the handle and fiddleback eucalyptus for the saya. The ferrules on both handles are ancient bog oak from burlsource and the handle wood was purchased from Stefan Keller; one day I also hope to have a handle from him, but for now am happy to have some elements of them
> View attachment 43930
> 
> View attachment 43931
> 
> View attachment 43932
> 
> View attachment 43933
> 
> 
> Also wanted to post my friends Mizuno cleaver with handle and saya (could almost double as a cutting board lol) also done by Graydon… it will inspire my next project



oh damn, that's the sexiest vege cleaver I've seen posted here!! Who is Graydon? Those carters are some of the best I've seen!!


----------



## valgard

bruce8088 said:


> Who is Graydon?



https://www.instagram.com/graydondecollibus/


----------



## HRC_64

Valgard, what is the spec on the small Carter?


----------



## valgard

HRC_64 said:


> Valgard, what is the spec on the small Carter?


don't know, it's not mine xD. @aboynamedsuita


----------



## aboynamedsuita

bruce8088 said:


> oh damn, that's the sexiest vege cleaver I've seen posted here!! Who is Graydon? Those carters are some of the best I've seen!!




Hi Bruce, thanks for the kind words, I like the large pins and am going to have a knife of mine done with some larger mosaic pins too. Also valgard posted a link to graydon’s IG, that may be the best way to get a hold of him as he’s not technically a vendor here.



HRC_64 said:


> Valgard, what is the spec on the small Carter?



I’d have to double check but recall it was about 40x160 SS clad white1. I sent it to JKI a few years ago because it was taller and had no flat spot… Jon took care of it and reprofiled/thinned, it is a scalpel (choil on right)


----------



## kevpenbanc

247x57mm gyuto in DC53 by Narra.
Handle and saya are dyed amboyna.


----------



## Scarlette

aboynamedsuita said:


> Hi Bruce, thanks for the kind words, I like the large pins and am going to have a knife of mine done with some larger mosaic pins too. Also valgard posted a link to graydon’s IG, that may be the best way to get a hold of him as he’s not technically a vendor here.
> 
> 
> 
> I’d have to double check but recall it was about 40x160 SS clad white1. I sent it to JKI a few years ago because it was taller and had no flat spot… Jon took care of it and reprofiled/thinned, it is a scalpel (choil on right)
> View attachment 43939




My gads that's so thin!


----------



## panda

received this gem from dalman today. 'hipster cred' LMAO
he was inspired by a hipster comment i made on the forum and did a rush job and sent it out to me. 
i really dig the 'rough' finish, like it was KU that had been heavily used. would prefer this over polished finish.
good spine with nice taper
grind is stupid thin behind the edge, came with a zero edge so initial cutting test was basically light saber through produce. asymmetric right hand bias, with some slight concavity more pronounced on left face than on right.
profile is a little weird but will smooth itself out with sharpening. 
View media item 31152View media item 31153View media item 31154View media item 31155


----------



## Godslayer

No pics but it sounds good, glad you found a knife to fit your hipster lifestyle... I'm picturing a middle aged korean man with a beanie and skinny jeans in southren florida rocking a short sleeved black chef coat and a mediocre mustache rocking a knife from sweden on line talking about small plates, slanty scallions and how good your gluten free chap chae is.


----------



## panda

oops, should be able to see the pics now


----------



## panda

actually i am going to gift it to a friend of mine who has done handle work for me. i need a stainless clad for my 210 length knife unfortunately (getting TF maboroshi)


----------



## Godslayer

panda said:


> actually i am going to gift it to a friend of mine who has done handle work for me. i need a stainless clad for my 210 length knife unfortunately (getting TF maboroshi)


I have a nakiri from this line rehandled by adam marr, they are beautiful blades, first thing you do though is put her on a 220, thin slightly and then rebuild, made mine go from a 7/10 cutter to a 9/10


----------



## Godslayer

panda said:


> oops, should be able to see the pics now



My brain immediately went to butchery once I saw the blade lol


----------



## RDalman

Just remember the hipster cred comes with potential unsanitary nature  (the bad welds)


----------



## panda

Godslayer said:


> I have a nakiri from this line rehandled by adam marr, they are beautiful blades, first thing you do though is put her on a 220, thin slightly and then rebuild, made mine go from a 7/10 cutter to a 9/10


I consider TF a high end beater in the best sense possible. Not sexy knife but hell of a workhorse.


----------



## Danzo

Here she is. Extra heavy workhorse, nice convex, and major taper from handle to tip. I don’t have calipers to measure but I’d say the spine is something at 3mm. 240/54, 52100, 63 HRC. 
I’ll give her a spin tomorrow


----------



## Godslayer

Fi


Danzo said:


> Here she is. Extra heavy workhorse, nice convex, and major taper from handle to tip. I don’t have calipers to measure but I’d say the spine is something at 3mm. 240/54, 52100, 63 HRC.
> I’ll give her a spin tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 44039
> View attachment 44040
> View attachment 44041



Give ya $50


----------



## mattador

Danzo said:


> Here she is. Extra heavy workhorse, nice convex, and major taper from handle to tip. I don’t have calipers to measure but I’d say the spine is something at 3mm. 240/54, 52100, 63 HRC.
> I’ll give her a spin tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 44039
> View attachment 44040
> View attachment 44041


Love it! I'm sure it'll cut as well as it looks.


----------



## ashy2classy

Danzo said:


> Here she is. Extra heavy workhorse, nice convex, and major taper from handle to tip. I don’t have calipers to measure but I’d say the spine is something at 3mm. 240/54, 52100, 63 HRC.
> I’ll give her a spin tomorrow



YEAAAHHHH!!! Looks awesome!


----------



## mattador

My new Munetoshi 165mm petty. Threw on a new handle for good measure. The knife is very mini-gyuto like and is a lot thinner at the edge than I thought. Can’t wait to take her to work tomorrow!


----------



## mattador

Here’s the tip of the Mune


----------



## lemeneid

Not really a new knife but I got this off BST for a real steal. Western TF Maboroshi 240mm 
Yeah the knife is a little scratched so I thinned it and fixed a slight ding on the tip and now its stupid sharp, just the way it should be.


----------



## inferno

mizuno tanrenjo blue2 mini deba and kurosaki r2 nakiri. https://postimg.cc/Ty1YfwCz


----------



## luther

Bryan Raquin nakiri


----------



## daddy yo yo

Gorgeous Raquin!


----------



## Jon-cal

Gesshin Uraku lefty!


----------



## Godslayer

Jon-cal said:


> Gesshin Uraku lefty!
> 
> View attachment 44141
> 
> 
> View attachment 44142


That's hot


----------



## Jon-cal

Godslayer said:


> That's hot



Completely agree. It exceeded my expectations for sure. I see why everyone recommends these knives. The fit and finish is pretty impressive. No high/low spots or any issues at all that I can see


----------



## Colonel Mustard

inferno said:


> mizuno tanrenjo blue2 mini deba and kurosaki r2 nakiri. https://postimg.cc/Ty1YfwCz


Is the Kurosaki brand new? The finish seems to be much more hazy than on mine which has an almost mirror polish. I actually like the look of yours better as I find mine looks too "clean".


----------



## Jville

The tip looks thin. I thought I heard they were thinking cker. How does it performed (tip). Ive thought about getting one I could use a mini gyuto petty.


----------



## inferno

Colonel Mustard said:


> Is the Kurosaki brand new? The finish seems to be much more hazy than on mine which has an almost mirror polish. I actually like the look of yours better as I find mine looks too "clean".



i ground off the upswept tip on mine and made it square instead, to make it lighter. 
then i thinned it a bit with a 1k stone. and then i finally put a matte finish on the hammered sides. 
I think i used a p800 or p600 paper for that. then finally a new handle: masur birch/black palm/olive bolster.


----------



## Scarlette

[QUOTE="Danzo, post: 575334, member: l

View attachment 44039
View attachment 44040
View attachment 44041
[/QUOTE]

Very handsome knife, looks like a solid cutter


----------



## ynot1985

Spent 2 weeks in Japan. Ended up with a bunch of knives .. most notable been a 240mm KU kato gyuto and a 180-195mm (haven’t measured length yet) stainless kato gyuto made from ATS-34 steel (used often on his hunting knives). Only 2 ever made


----------



## lg4mat

I would love to see pic of 240 KU Kato.


----------



## CB1968

Mert Tansu Gyuto, San-Mai Vtoku core, 235 x 55. D shaped Rosewood handle.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Ah, you got that one.
Nice.




CB1968 said:


> View attachment 44242
> View attachment 44243
> View attachment 44244
> View attachment 44245
> View attachment 44246
> Mert Tansu Gyuto, San-Mai Vtoku core, 235 x 55. D shaped Rosewood handle.


----------



## Eloh

That looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Scarlette

Wow, that tansu is just stunning. I'm curious how his recent work stacks up against his "older" stuff. I had a western 52100 from a few years back (I understand) and it's just one of my favorites.


----------



## Scarlette

mattador said:


> Here’s the tip of the Mune
> 
> View attachment 44065



I didn't know they came that thin either


----------



## cheflarge

That Tansu....... OMG!!! Just effing stunning.


----------



## Jville

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 44242
> View attachment 44243
> View attachment 44244
> View attachment 44245
> View attachment 44246
> Mert Tansu Gyuto, San-Mai Vtoku core, 235 x 55. D shaped Rosewood handle.


My Tansu is easily one of my favs. The one you got is a real looker!


----------



## Jon-cal

New Mazaki!


----------



## ynot1985

lg4mat said:


> I would love to see pic of 240 KU Kato.



https://imgur.com/xa2sHHQ

https://imgur.com/FUzock3

it's not the same KU.. but this would look the same as the new one I got.


----------



## CB1968

Maumasi Wootz Gyuto, Japanese Western handle with some awesome Koa


----------



## CB1968

DT 80crV2 nickel Damascus, 1.2519 core, had this knife for a while now and is easily one of the nicest knives I have handled, the core steel is mind blowingly awesome.


----------



## ThinMan

Ok. @CB1968 wins. 

Those are some very special knives.


----------



## geoff_nocon

Havent recieved it yet but its on its way 240 ashi honyaki gyuto


----------



## McMan

For CB1968:
Maumasi on Joe Rogan's show. 
Spolier alert: Mareko does not think highly of Connecticut drivers.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Whoa, what’s going on here? Maumasi, DT Damascus, Ashi Honyaki... Do we already have Christmas???


----------



## Xenif

This thread is always 1)awe inspiring 2)depressing 3)motivational, all at the same time! 

Nice handle choice(double pins?) On that Ashi Honyaki


----------



## YG420

Looks like santa came early for some guys! Awesome stuff!


----------



## Knived

I had a hard time to figure out about this forum but here is a few of my knives.
This is part of my collection. Some of them are really rare.
Some shigefusa, ikkanshi, Ikeda tatsuo, genkai masakuni’s etc...


----------



## Wdestate

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 44263
> View attachment 44264
> View attachment 44265
> View attachment 44266
> View attachment 44267
> View attachment 44268
> View attachment 44269
> Maumasi Wootz Gyuto, Japanese Western handle with some awesome Koa



thats fantastic, dont know if its the same batch but i watched a video on IG of him and a buddy maker working some Wootz was very cool stuff.


----------



## valgard

Knived said:


> I had a hard time to figure out about this forum but here is a few of my knives.
> This is part of my collection. Some of them are really rare.
> Some shigefusa, ikkanshi, Ikeda tatsuo, genkai masakuni’s etc...



some awesome gear Bruce


----------



## ThinMan

ThinMan said:


> Ok. @CB1968 wins.
> 
> Those are some very special knives.



I misspoke. @geoff_nocon wins.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Got this little cutie the other day.


----------



## geoff_nocon

ThinMan said:


> I misspoke. @geoff_nocon wins.



I definitely win but not because of the ashi but because of this


----------



## Jon-cal

geoff_nocon said:


> View attachment 44309
> View attachment 44308
> 
> 
> I definitely win but not because of the ashi but because of this



What is that??


----------



## geoff_nocon

Its a honyaki lettuce knife. Made of differentially heat treated whole piece of plastic


----------



## lg4mat

Geoff, congrats on that Ashi.


----------



## holdmyphone

Idk if there is a statute of limitations on "new", but since Mazaki knives have continued to gain popularity here, and this IS technically my newest knife, albeit like 10 months ago, I figure I'd share it.

Mazaki Petty 180mm


----------



## Jon-cal

geoff_nocon said:


> Its a honyaki lettuce knife. Made of differentially heat treated whole piece of plastic



Nice. Molded by one guy in a dusty shop by hand using only the finest hitachi plastic?


----------



## kevpenbanc

277x77 Tadafune in SK steel.

This thing is huuuuge, for comparison thats a 210 and a 260x60.


----------



## ecchef

Sugoi! What do you plan on using that monster for?


----------



## kevpenbanc

ecchef said:


> Sugoi! What do you plan on using that monster for?



Buggered if I know !
Didn't realise it was that big

Guess I'll try chopping stuff up


----------



## CB1968

Scarlette said:


> Wow, that tansu is just stunning. I'm curious how his recent work stacks up against his "older" stuff. I had a western 52100 from a few years back (I understand) and it's just one of my favorites.


Don't know mate, this is the first Tansu I have handled, this one is a great cutter.


----------



## ashy2classy

Chicagohawkie said:


> View attachment 44306
> Got this little cutie the other day.



Takayuki ginsan?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Those Maumasi blades/handles are exquisite


----------



## mfishsauce

CB1968 said:


> Don't know mate, this is the first Tansu I have handled, this one is a great cutter.



Beautiful Tansu! Such a looker


----------



## Chicagohawkie

ashy2classy said:


> Takayuki ginsan?


Yes, grabbed one off bst. Put a handle on it.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

3 this week. Tak damacus ginsan, Sakura ginsan and Mazaki.


----------



## ashy2classy

Chicagohawkie said:


> 3 this week. Tak damacus ginsan, Sakura ginsan and Mazaki.



How's the Sakura? I was considering a blue #2.


----------



## mfishsauce

Chicagohawkie said:


> View attachment 44334
> View attachment 44333
> 3 this week. Tak damacus ginsan, Sakura ginsan and Mazaki.


Loving that lineup! Any preferences between the three?


----------



## athel

Sakai Jikko Akebono with amobyna burl handle:


----------



## milkbaby

So many goodies here recently, I especially love the ones by Mert and Mareko. Great stuff...


----------



## Chicagohawkie

ashy2classy said:


> How's the Sakura? I was considering a blue #2.


I heard the blue was thinner. This ginsan is a workhorse, weighs a ton.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

mfishsauce said:


> Loving that lineup! Any preferences between the three?


Mazaki, not even close.


----------



## ThinMan

Chicagohawkie said:


> Mazaki, not even close.



All from K&S?


----------



## Knived

valgard said:


> some awesome gear Bruce


Nothing really special about my knives
It seems to be not so many yanagiba fan here


----------



## labor of love

Chicagohawkie said:


> I heard the blue was thinner. This ginsan is a workhorse, weighs a ton.


Interesting. I was under the impression these were very thin behind the edge, are they not? 
I was pretty close to buying one, is it just the handle weight that puts you off? Or are there other things that leaves you not so impressed?


----------



## panda

i still need to try an akebono, the profile is so nice.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

ThinMan said:


> All from K&S?


Everything but the Damascus, that was a BST purchase. I did put a K&S handle on it though.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

labor of love said:


> Interesting. I was under the impression these were very thin behind the edge, are they not?
> I was pretty close to buying one, is it just the handle weight that puts you off? Or are there other things that leaves you not so impressed?


They are fairly thin at the edge, but the wide bevel is not as heavily ground as many others. I would also have liked the tip to be ground thinner as well. I haven’t sharpened it yet, so it may perform much better after initial sharpening. Its a very robust blade, much heavier than the other two. This thing will handle anything put under it.


----------



## mfishsauce

panda said:


> i still need to try an akebono, the profile is so nice.


Akebono is on my short list...


----------



## ashy2classy

Kinda went a little bonkers the last month or two...

Tanaka x Kyuzo Blue #1 240mm Gyuto





Jikko Akebono Blue #2 240mm Gyuto





Mazaki White #2 240mm Gyuto





Mazaki Nashiji White #2 240mm Gyuto





Mizuno Blue #2 Honyaki 240mm Gyuto





Tanaka Ginsan 240mm Gyuto


----------



## ThinMan

Quite a selection , @ashy2classy 

We want a comparo


----------



## panda

Ashy let me get that stock handle from ku mazaki


----------



## Jon-cal

Ashy, how do you like the Tanaka x Kyuzo? I just ordered one yesterday after months of watching them. Akebono is also on my list...


----------



## MrHiggins

I briefly had an akebono. I just never connected with that knife. 

On paper, it's perfect (except, maybe, for the lack of spine taper). In my hand, it just didn't do it for me.

Luckily, I am in the minority and it sold quickly.


----------



## MrHiggins

I also have a Kyuzo (210). The grind is crazy, crazy thin. (And crazy, crazy good). 

My only problem is that I'm on the galootish end of the spectrum and I chipped my Kyuzo the first time I use it to make a mirapoix. 

You definitely need to be gentle if you get one (think finesse work only).


----------



## Chefgibson

K&S Mazaki 240 with handle upgrade - really enjoying this one


----------



## preizzo

Mazaki family


----------



## geoff_nocon

180 Shig kitaeji gyuto


----------



## Ryndunk

Watanabe 240 and masakage kioshi 300 sujihiki.


----------



## Jon-cal

Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo!


----------



## Scarlette

Those Tanaka knives are just baller looking


----------



## tgfencer

What are the spines/overall weight on these Hitohira Tanakas like for folks who have them? Kono Fuji clones or more substantial?


----------



## lobby

210 Western shig kasumi. Next to it's well used 240 wa bro


----------



## Jon-cal

tgfencer said:


> What are the spines/overall weight on these Hitohira Tanakas like for folks who have them? Kono Fuji clones or more substantial?



I think the comparisons are to the old Konosuke Fujis. I have one of the new Fujis, and the Hitohira is not very close but I can’t really comment on the old ones.

Tsubaya Tanaka 240 B1 (2018, satine) - 205g, ~3.5mm spine at handle
Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo 240 B1 (2018, ebony) - 196g, ~2.5mm spine @handle
Kono Fuji 240 B2 (2018, ebony) - 187g, ~3mm spine @handle

The profiles are pretty similar for all 3. The grind is very similar if not identical between the Tsubaya and Hitohira with a very pronounced shinogi line. The new Fuji’s grind is much softer with no real physical shinogi line, almost like a very gentle convex and nothing at all like the Hitohira/Tsubaya. 

The Tsubaya/Hitohira knives may be dead ringers for the old wide bevel Fujis but honestly I have no idea. I’ve seen that claimed but I’ve never handled one personally.


----------



## Jon-cal

Scarlette said:


> Those Tanaka knives are just baller looking



Completely agree. They look stunning


----------



## daddy yo yo

Last three additions...

Takamura must go, too light, too thin for me. Toyama 210 and Watanabe 195 are what I like.


----------



## milkbaby

Mizuno honyaki and Shig kitaeji are killer!


----------



## captaincaed

Doom told me politely to put this here. He also politely let me know I was a limp- wristed home cook for not cutting peppers. I think I like his style...


----------



## daddy yo yo

Watanabe 195mm SC125:


----------



## RDalman

daddy yo yo said:


> Watanabe 195mm SC125:



Nice. San mai?


----------



## daddy yo yo

RDalman said:


> Nice. San mai?


Yep. From Watanabe's page: _"blade 195mm, width 48mm, thickness 4.4 - 1.2mm, 150g weight, double bevel, material iron Sanmai 125SC, HRC67.5" _


----------



## RDalman

daddy yo yo said:


> Yep. From Watanabe's page: _"blade 195mm, width 48mm, thickness 4.4 - 1.2mm, 150g weight, double bevel, material iron Sanmai 125SC, HRC67.5" _



Haha noice, that's crazy hard.


----------



## daddy yo yo

RDalman said:


> Haha noice, that's crazy hard.


Agree. I like the look and feel of this little cutie. Hardness, we will see...


----------



## Chef Doom

I recently got a knew knife but I refuse to show you ungrateful fools anything.


----------



## childermass

Got this little fella for some time now:





As some of you know I was not sure about the profile and wanted to try something else too, but in the end I didn‘t.
I‘m using this one every day to peel all kinds of fruit for my daughter (she has some problems to chew skin as she does not have all her teeth yet and always spits it out [emoji4]), and I have to say it is a very solid option for everyone looking for a paring knife.


----------



## ecchef

Teaser.


----------



## DevinT

ecchef said:


> View attachment 44635
> 
> Teaser.



Looks like it might be a kippington to me. 

Hoss


----------



## panda

kip and his weird arse grind. deba with lyposuction


----------



## Pamarill0

Hiromoto AS 240


----------



## geoff_nocon

Its finally here 240 ashi honyaki. First order of buisness is to remove that ugly rainbow laquer










freedom poem famous


----------



## Godslayer

Chef Doom said:


> I recently got a knew knife but I refuse to show you ungrateful fools anything.



Pls


----------



## SliceNDice

My pride and joy:


----------



## Jville

panda said:


> kip and his weird arse grind. deba with lyposuction



... The performance is no joke. BTW where did all the Emojis go? I couldn't get a good laughing one.


----------



## Jville

Chef Doom said:


> I recently got a knew knife but I refuse to show you ungrateful fools anything.



Quit playing hard to get.


----------



## valgard




----------



## Godslayer

geoff_nocon said:


> Its finally here 240 ashi honyaki. First order of buisness is to remove that ugly rainbow laquer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedom poem famous



World class


----------



## geoff_nocon

Heres a picture of the ashi after removing the lacquer cant really see much in the first post


----------



## brooksie967

geoff_nocon said:


> View attachment 44678
> View attachment 44679
> View attachment 44680
> Heres a picture of the ashi after removing the lacquer cant really see much in the first post




Now go cut with it!!!


----------



## geoff_nocon

brooksie967 said:


> Now go cut with it!!!



Already did some test cuts on carrots. I was actually pleasantly surprised that its not a laser. I was expecting that it was just a honyaki version of their normal mono line. The spine is thicker which i like


----------



## CB1968

geoff_nocon said:


> View attachment 44678
> View attachment 44679
> View attachment 44680
> Heres a picture of the ashi after removing the lacquer cant really see much in the first post


Great profile


----------



## cheflarge

DUDE!!!


----------



## banjo1071

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...malscharf&txt=http://instagr.am/p/Bp6dKoYB4iV


----------



## HRC_64

Ashi Honyaki clouds are a dreamscape...


----------



## captaincaed

That hamon is super crisp and the (alloy banding?) looks killer.


----------



## inferno

geoff_nocon said:


> View attachment 44678



is this actually alloy banding??

if you read the description for white 1/2 etc and blue 1/2 they mention its "purified" or some other crap compared to the lower grades. and this is kind of their top level. and if thats alloy banding I kinda question their ability to produce quality steel. am I alone here? I mean good luck finding those streaks in any uddeholm steel. or sandvik.

Or will you find those streaks in those steels if you polish hard enough too?


----------



## captaincaed

I have no freaking idea. I don't want to spread misinformation. Anyone got an idea of what that is?
I remember an old post from Bloodroot talking about how to induce alloy banding, but it's been a while since I read that.


----------



## JBroida

inferno said:


> is this actually alloy banding??
> 
> if you read the description for white 1/2 etc and blue 1/2 they mention its "purified" or some other crap compared to the lower grades. and this is kind of their top level. and if thats alloy banding I kinda question their ability to produce quality steel. am I alone here? I mean good luck finding those streaks in any uddeholm steel. or sandvik.
> 
> Or will you find those streaks in those steels if you polish hard enough too?


yes... i think you are alone here. I've seen this in very high purity non-japanese steels too. Its just as much about polishing as it is a function of how the steel is worked. I'm sure larrin can explain better than i can though.


----------



## valgard

inferno said:


> is this actually alloy banding??
> 
> if you read the description for white 1/2 etc and blue 1/2 they mention its "purified" or some other crap compared to the lower grades. and this is kind of their top level. and if thats alloy banding I kinda question their ability to produce quality steel. am I alone here? I mean good luck finding those streaks in any uddeholm steel. or sandvik.
> 
> Or will you find those streaks in those steels if you polish hard enough too?


You can find banding on sc125 and 1.2519 core steel too (from my knives) just in smaller scale and requires some careful polishing with specific stones to reveal.


----------



## inferno

thank you valgard and jon. what grit do i need to approach to see this "alloy banding" I have a pretty much every grit shapton up to 12k and then a spyderco UF to top it off. 

I'm k9inda disappointed with this new info if true.

I will gladly test this though.


----------



## inferno

i mean are all steels damascus all the sudden


----------



## inferno

yeah well i posted these 2 knives in the handiwork forum but now I'm gonna post them here to since these are technically my latest buys.


----------



## inferno

kurosakis all 3 of them. he makes some sexy ****


----------



## geoff_nocon

According to the guy who sold me the ashi. He knows ashi san directly. Its from a particular batch of white steel(its white#2 btw). I believe that not all white or blue has it. But i read somewhere its more common in blues. I could be wrong though just what i was told/read.


----------



## RDalman

Yea 125sc have lots of it, also got lots of it in my grandfathers files.


----------



## JBroida

its not a particular grit (though there are some natural stones that bring it out more... its more that its either a part of how the steel was worked or not. Some of the natural stone fanatics will be able to fill you in better on what stones might work best for that.


----------



## valgard

inferno said:


> thank you valgard and jon. what grit do i need to approach to see this "alloy banding" I have a pretty much every grit shapton up to 12k and then a spyderco UF to top it off.
> 
> I'm k9inda disappointed with this new info if true.
> 
> I will gladly test this though.


No particular grit. Some knives show it more than others, but for the same knives (the 1.2519 core for the sake of consistency) not a grit but a particular type of stone and method of doing the polish works better. For example with the aforementioned knife the three best stones I have at showing the banding are a Natsuya (clearly mid grit), a Mejiro nagura (probably 5-6K but hard to say), and a Koma nagura (definitely a finer stone). I have other stones that can highlight it or mask it but these are the best, and illustrate the fact that it's not a matter of grit but rather how the stone reacts with the steel + how the resulting surface reflects the light. Never seen it in these mild examples with synthetics but most likely something as dramatic as the banding on an Ashi would come through even with synthetics.
On the other hand some knives like my Kato and Tanaka have 0 banding, highlighting Jon's point about how the steel was working I think.


----------



## geoff_nocon

The banding on my ashi is clearly etched. There are some parts where oxides are still left through etching.


----------



## dafox

Are those the "clouds" that I hear about? Pretty cool!


----------



## geoff_nocon

dafox said:


> Are those the "clouds" that I hear about? Pretty cool!



The shigefusa clouds is completly different but yes some people call it clouds too


----------



## crockerculinary

i think i can die happy now. 
mike shindel / blade & hammer 240 mm "great wave" gyuto 
a few more pics- https://www.instagram.com/p/Bp8GqXfBnAR/


----------



## Chef Doom

Jville said:


> Quit playing hard to get.


----------



## milkbaby

crockerculinary said:


> i think i can die happy now.
> mike shindel / blade & hammer 240 mm "great wave" gyuto
> a few more pics- https://www.instagram.com/p/Bp8GqXfBnAR/



I really love the aesthetics of this knife! Did Mike hang onto it until now or did you pry it off the original buyer?


----------



## Jville

Chef Doom said:


> View attachment 44704


Newer ku mazaki? The profile appears like the newer jns.


----------



## ecchef

Kip's pic before he sent it.


----------



## crockerculinary

milkbaby said:


> I really love the aesthetics of this knife! Did Mike hang onto it until now or did you pry it off the original buyer?


 Yeah, this to me hit the “most beautiful knife I’ve ever seen” nail right on the head. I think my newborn is getting jealous. I’ve been coddling the knife almost as much as her. I actually picked it up from Phillip at Rodriguez Butcher Supply. Not sure if he got it from Mike or elsewhere but I don’t think it was ever used.


----------



## zitangy

JBroida said:


> its not a particular grit (though there are some natural stones that bring it out more... its more that its either a part of how the steel was worked or not. Some of the natural stone fanatics will be able to fill you in better on what stones might work best for that.




I do suspect that the acidity of the stones is the key factor. I wld prefer the etching with diluted mild acid as after all its not the abrasives that does it . You get better control for uniformity, no scratches.

But on stainless steel, it may not react that much; if any and not that i have seen any

any thoughts?


----------



## pd7077

Kikuichimonji B#1 240mm gyuto (251x51)


----------



## Receiver52

New handle for my Toyama 240 Ktip Gyoto. Dakota Willison made it.


----------



## nakneker

I picked this Tanaka 270 Gyuto in SG2 damascus this week. I have high hopes for it.


----------



## valgard

That Tanaka is pretty


----------



## Chef Doom

Jville said:


> Newer ku mazaki? The profile appears like the newer jns.


Yup, I would have liked to have gotten the first run but I am not complaining.


----------



## Badgertooth

nakneker said:


> I picked this Tanaka 270 Gyuto in SG2 damascus this week. I have high hopes for it.View attachment 44720
> View attachment 44721
> View attachment 44722



Baller


----------



## Badgertooth




----------



## filthy_dwarf

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bZ9sp8tw






I just made this purchase. I hope it's good for a starter cleaver.


----------



## F-Flash

75HRC 

Must Be typo, but still, kinda funny

Found on the info text for that cleaver.

How hard could knifes be at The most? Ive seen some zdp and AS, as high as 67-68


----------



## refcast

Badgertooth, is that knife a Yoshikane?

Looks like one . . . but if it's a new knife, it's taller than ones I've seen, and with a wider bevel, thinner behind the edge, and a more swept up curve at the tip.


----------



## filthy_dwarf

Trying to find more info. This is also known as Deng ts-02










Found this thought. Maybe it's 60?


----------



## valgard

F-Flash said:


> 75HRC
> 
> Must Be typo, but still, kinda funny
> 
> Found on the info text for that cleaver.
> 
> How hard could knifes be at The most? Ive seen some zdp and AS, as high as 67-68


I have this cleaver, not hard.


----------



## filthy_dwarf

So 60 sounds good?


----------



## parbaked

If it's a typo, I would guess 57, especially since valgard reports his is "not hard" ...


----------



## Hanmak17

Catchside Honyaki 235mm. Thanks to @MastrAndre for only taking one kidney in exchange (remember I only have one left...)


----------



## cheflarge

Hanmak17 said:


> IMG_20181113_121704 (2)
> 
> 
> 
> __ Hanmak17
> __ Nov 13, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20181113_122133 (2)
> 
> 
> 
> __ Hanmak17
> __ Nov 13, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20181113_123239 (2)
> 
> 
> 
> __ Hanmak17
> __ Nov 13, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20181113_123513 (2)
> 
> 
> 
> __ Hanmak17
> __ Nov 13, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20181113_121833 (2)
> 
> 
> 
> __ Hanmak17
> __ Nov 13, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to @MastrAndre for only taking one kidney in exchange (remember I only have one left...)


Pics did not show on app


----------



## Hanmak17

cheflarge said:


> Pics did not show on app


Thx, media embed is worthless on this new platform.


----------



## Barmoley

Hanmak17 said:


> Catchside Honyaki 235mm. Thanks to @MastrAndre for only taking one kidney in exchange (remember I only have one left...)




Beautiful, I was going to ask how you managed to score one...selling a kidney rules though. Congrats, Will definitely knows how to make knives.


----------



## filthy_dwarf

Beautiful


----------



## brooksie967

Mail Call: 210 & 240 Standard Kato


----------



## Hanmak17

brooksie967 said:


> Mail Call: 210 & 240 Standard Kato


 Getting harder and harder to tell the std from the WH. The standards are getting more WH like. Beautiful knifes!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

JNS WH KATO's are taller


----------



## cheflarge

brooksie967 said:


> Mail Call: 210 & 240 Standard Kato


Um..... WOW!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Hanmak17

Mucho Bocho said:


> JNS WH KATO's are taller



Not sure about taller, but the tip is much higher and there is more belly on the WH (at least in mine). I prefer the standard tip and flat spot, but the weight and food release of the WH. @brooksie967 yours seems to be the perfect combination, though I see that the he hasn't done much to improve the finish on his blades. Still have the fresh off the grinder panache...


----------



## Xenif

Shigeki Tanaka Ginsan Nakiri (165) , really love Tanaka Ginsanko, think its one of my fav stainless. Just in time for the Nakiri vs Cleaver thread.


----------



## captaincaed

Just don't let your friends see you riding this



Xenif said:


> Shigeki Tanaka Ginsan Nakiri (165) , really love Tanaka Ginsanko, think its one of my fav stainless. Just in time for the Nakiri vs Cleaver thread.


----------



## valgard

Xenif said:


> Shigeki Tanaka Ginsan Nakiri (165) , really love Tanaka Ginsanko, think its one of my fav stainless. Just in time for the Nakiri vs Cleaver thread.View attachment 44785
> View attachment 44787
> View attachment 44788
> View attachment 44789


I have been rocking and loving my Tanaka ginsan wa petty and just got a 180 wa gyuto. Stupid good bang for buck.


----------



## Xenif

valgard said:


> I have been rocking and loving my Tanaka ginsan wa petty and just got a 180 was gyuto. Stupid good bang for buck.


Totally agree, I have a ginsan petty as well, I love that knife!
Let me say the performance of his nakiri does not pale against nakiri many times the price, and always bonus points for being stainless.


----------



## Kippington

zitangy said:


> I do suspect that the acidity of the stones is the key factor. I wld prefer the etching with diluted mild acid as after all its not the abrasives that does it . You get better control for uniformity, no scratches.
> 
> But on stainless steel, it may not react that much; if any and not that i have seen any
> 
> any thoughts?


I'd agree. I once left a monosteel knife in acid (ferric chloride), totally forgot about it, and within an hour this is what it looked like:


----------



## madelinez

Hanmak17 said:


> View attachment 44765
> 
> View attachment 44766
> 
> View attachment 44767
> 
> View attachment 44768
> View attachment 44769
> 
> 
> Catchside Honyaki 235mm. Thanks to @MastrAndre for only taking one kidney in exchange (remember I only have one left...)


 
That's one amazing choil shot wow. What type of wood is that handle made from, it looks great.


----------



## mack

It's not brand new, but I want to show you this baby: Kamon San Mai, 255mm, one hell of a workhorse!
















With its little sister:





Really love Kamon's knives.


Mack.


----------



## Hanmak17

Kippington said:


> I'd agree. I once left a monosteel knife in acid (ferric chloride), totally forgot about it, and within an hour this is what it looked like:


Thats actually kind of cool finish. Sort of looks like wood or something organic.


----------



## Hanmak17

madelinez said:


> That's one amazing choil shot wow. What type of wood is that handle made from, it looks great.



Its Koa with brass caps at the butt and ferrule. Here is a link to the original offering: http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/st...nyaki_sc125_Gyuto_-_High_grade_Wa_handle.html

Have to say after using the last few nights, it is really impressive. Two things jump out at me. a) the balance. Knife weight wise is sort of a mid weight but feels very light given the balance. It instills a lot of confidence when push chopping and really encourages you to use the tip. b) the mild S grind really works. Nothing has stuck to the blade so far. 

The knife was used a bit in a professional kitchen so it came with a very nice patina. Almost completely non reactive. 

I'm lucky to have collected a lot of nice knives over the last few years. This is hands down one of the best I own, highly recommend Will's knifes.


----------



## milkbaby

Hanmak17 said:


> View attachment 44765
> 
> View attachment 44766
> 
> View attachment 44767
> 
> View attachment 44768
> View attachment 44769
> 
> 
> Catchside Honyaki 235mm. Thanks to @MastrAndre for only taking one kidney in exchange (remember I only have one left...)



That Will C is beautiful. He's seriously underrated.


----------



## milkbaby

mack said:


> It's not brand new, but I want to show you this baby: Kamon San Mai, 255mm, one hell of a workhorse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With its little sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really love Kamon's knives.
> 
> 
> Mack.



Thanks for sharing! Benjamin is putting out some beautiful work, I really love his aesthetics. The edge profiles look really nice too.


----------



## riba

Crappy shot of my new Watanabe petty





Due to the height it feels like quite a bit more knife. Stoked


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

One of Joe Schrum's latest. 238 x 53, 'S'-grind in 1095. Spalted maple with a Missouri whitetail antler ferrule.


----------



## Badgertooth

refcast said:


> Badgertooth, is that knife a Yoshikane?
> 
> Looks like one . . . but if it's a new knife, it's taller than ones I've seen, and with a wider bevel, thinner behind the edge, and a more swept up curve at the tip.



Yup, it’s a Yoshikane and is pretty much indistinguishable from the Masashi version. There’s a recent thread somewhere here about what could beat a Wakui sub $200 and sweet Christmas this would give it a red hot go


----------



## Badgertooth

Pensacola Tiger said:


> One of Joe Schrum's latest. 238 x 53, 'S'-grind in 1095. Spalted maple with a Missouri whitetail antler ferrule.
> View attachment 44841



Prepare to be very happy


----------



## Badgertooth

Hanmak17 said:


> Its Koa with brass caps at the butt and ferrule. Here is a link to the original offering: http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/st...nyaki_sc125_Gyuto_-_High_grade_Wa_handle.html
> 
> Have to say after using the last few nights, it is really impressive. Two things jump out at me. a) the balance. Knife weight wise is sort of a mid weight but feels very light given the balance. It instills a lot of confidence when push chopping and really encourages you to use the tip. b) the mild S grind really works. Nothing has stuck to the blade so far.
> 
> The knife was used a bit in a professional kitchen so it came with a very nice patina. Almost completely non reactive.
> 
> I'm lucky to have collected a lot of nice knives over the last few years. This is hands down one of the best I own, highly recommend Will's knifes.



Very jealous


----------



## nakneker

I found this little 210 Ikeda honyaki, Tatsuo. I’m not much on 210s but I couldn’t pass when I saw the hamon. Neat little knife.


----------



## welshstar

New Kiritsuke made by Anthony Leseur


----------



## MrHiggins

I'm so glad when I see a LaSeur, because that means mine is one knife closer! Nice knife, welshstar!


----------



## parbaked

TLTLTLTLTLTL...Tony's work is so fine!!
I have one of his more basic knives and it is a gem...


----------



## welshstar

I have not got ir yet, im excited to see it in person


----------



## ashy2classy

Pensacola Tiger said:


> One of Joe Schrum's latest. 238 x 53, 'S'-grind in 1095. Spalted maple with a Missouri whitetail antler ferrule.



Awesome! I want one of his 52100 blades after selling a wrought iron San mai 250. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## Barmoley

Present from Oz.


----------



## McMan

Barmoley said:


> View attachment 44847
> Present from Oz.


Lucky dude. You're going to be very happy! Did you go horse or pony?

Is this the first with the hallmark??


----------



## Nemo

Barmoley said:


> View attachment 44847
> Present from Oz.


Lools great.

What's the handle?

Kip is whipping up a laser for me out of what I think is a very similar blank.

Looking fwd to it.


----------



## crockerculinary

Barmoley said:


> View attachment 44847
> Present from Oz.


that's a beauty!


----------



## Barmoley

The handle is California buckeye burl, it looks even better in person. The blade is 1095 slightly thicker work ponny. Jules was great to work with. I don't think mine is the first one with maker's mark, since I've seen pictures of another.


----------



## Anton

Barmoley said:


> The handle is California buckeye burl, it looks even better in person. The blade is 1095 slightly thicker work ponny. Jules was great to work with. I don't think mine is the first one with maker's mark, since I've seen pictures of another.


i have the first one with a maker mark, had to push him to brand himself. My blade is quite good


----------



## Barmoley

Anton said:


> i have the first one with a maker mark, had to push him to brand himself. My blade is quite good



Thats right yours is the one I saw. Good job pushing him, I like the mark too.


----------



## nakneker

This came in this week. It’s an AS 240. Forged by Yoshikazu Ikeda, and finished by Ino-san. Ikeda found some of his old stock aogami super and forged two gyutos out of what he had remaining. Definitely not a Laser but I like it.


----------



## ashy2classy

nakneker said:


> This came in this week. It’s an AS 240. Forged by Yoshikazu Ikeda, and finished by Ino-san. Ikeda found some of his old stock aogami super and forged two gyutos out of what he had remaining. Definitely not a Laser but I like it.



This is awesome!


----------



## ashy2classy

Barmoley said:


> Present from Oz.



YEAH!!!!


----------



## McMan

Anton said:


> i have the first one with a maker mark, had to push him to brand himself. My blade is quite good



Pic? 
Gotta put the first hallmarked Kip in the historical record


----------



## daddy yo yo

nakneker said:


> This came in this week. It’s an AS 240. Forged by Yoshikazu Ikeda, and finished by Ino-san. Ikeda found some of his old stock aogami super and forged two gyutos out of what he had remaining. Definitely not a Laser but I like it.
> 
> View attachment 44855
> View attachment 44856



This one is sweet! Love that blackish dot on the handle...


----------



## fuzion

New handle that arrived today


----------



## panda

riba said:


> Crappy shot of my new Watanabe petty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the height it feels like quite a bit more knife. Stoked


look more like santoku


----------



## fuzion




----------



## riba

panda said:


> look more like santoku


Quite right imo

Here is a comparison shot:




I was looking for a small knife for the occasional odd item. I like a bit of knuckle clearance, that's why the other petty's were out. This seems to fit the bill very well.


----------



## Mute-on

fuzion said:


> View attachment 44874



Kato 180?


----------



## minibatataman

filthy_dwarf said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bZ9sp8tw
> View attachment 44731
> 
> 
> 
> I just made this purchase. I hope it's good for a starter cleaver.


You'd be surprised with some of the cheap Chinese cleavers on AliExpress. Looking forward to seeing what you think of this one!


----------



## fuzion

Mute-on said:


> Kato 180?



It's a 210 std.


----------



## ashy2classy

Anton said:


> i have the first one with a maker mark, had to push him to brand himself. My blade is quite good



OT: If you're ever looking to sell that fine Kip of yours, let me know. It looks perfect!


----------



## banjo1071

Marius Whale in 1.2562, 250x85mm


----------



## agp

Where is this knife bar from? I want something similar that can hold all my knives.



riba said:


> Quite right imo
> 
> Here is a comparison shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for a small knife for the occasional odd item. I like a bit of knuckle clearance, that's why the other petty's were out. This seems to fit the bill very well.


----------



## riba

agp said:


> Where is this knife bar from? I want something similar that can hold all my knives.


It is a mag-blok from Benchcrafted


----------



## Tack

Now for something completely different (don't yell at me).
This is a $7 machete from Walmart. It comes about as dull as you could get, as the reviews on the site confirm. But the steel is quite hard, as I found out.
I got it (actually 2 of them) as a project/challenge, and because, well, who doesn't need a machete around the house?
Other than my glass and ceramic tile mounted 3M papers, and a Worksharp guided system, I don't really have the tools necessary to get an edge on it. 
So I got out my cheap cordless drill, and some coarse disks and went to work. Got it most of the way and then have been working on it with the Worksharp and papers.
The first one took me about a week, but I got it paper cutting sharp, and won't stop until its shaving sharp.
Thought you all might enjoy a laugh.


----------



## Tack

Here's something a little more relevant. 
Some idiot, who didn't know what he had, gave this to me. I don't know what it is specifically, but its very very sharp. Maybe someone could identify it.


----------



## bahamaroot

Think these will be fun.


----------



## geoff_nocon

Tadafune vintage 270 gyuto. Beast. Next to it is a 180 gyuto for reference


----------



## NBrewster

Spending my holiday in LA and stopped by JKI.

Picked up a Gengetsu 240 stainless clad white #2 from a new batch which just arrived. Wonderful knife so far. Spent 2.5 hours at the shop just chatting with Jon and Josh. Such open and thoughtful people. Can't say enough good things about buying from them.




View attachment 45028


----------



## daddy yo yo

NBrewster said:


> Spending my holiday in LA and stopped by JKI.
> 
> Picked up a Gengetsu 240 stainless clad white #2 from a new batch which just arrived. Wonderful knife so far. Spent 2.5 hours at the shop just chatting with Jon and Josh. Such open and thoughtful people. Can't say enough good things about buying from them.
> View attachment 45032
> 
> View attachment 45028
> 
> View attachment 45029


Always a good choice!


----------



## mc2442

And how does Kip not have a parrot as a maker's mark? I would probably send mine back for that.


----------



## Barmoley

The feather is very cool though and very well done.


----------



## Anton

mc2442 said:


> And how does Kip not have a parrot as a maker's mark? I would probably send mine back for that.


try engraving a parrot on hard steel - but feather fits the bill imo


----------



## Vils

A parer from Marko


----------



## tgfencer

Vils said:


> A parer from Marko



Nice handle. Don’t think I’d ever use the knife when there were other options to hand but looks good.


----------



## Vils

I love to use this kind of knife with a grandma grip when handling garlic, ginger and things like that. Bought it as a replacement for my lost Forum Hattori parer.


----------



## Benuser

A carbon NOS slicer by K-Sabatier, 250mm. No bolster, no fingerguard. Probably meant for the North-American market. 
Strong distal taper, and a tapered tang to keep the balance strongly forward despite of the full tang.







A carbon NOS K-Sabatier Nogent style 150mm petty


----------



## YG420

Decided to try a Shig double bevel again with a 210 kitaeji western gyuto


----------



## Corradobrit1

^^^^ where did you find that beauty?


----------



## valgard

YG420 said:


> Decided to try a Shig double bevel again with a 210 kitaeji western gyuto


Woah!


----------



## Iggy

Found this little gem
















Shig 120 Kurouchi Ajikiri

Regards, Iggy


----------



## Godslayer

Iggy said:


> Found this little gem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shig 120 Kurouchi Ajikiri
> 
> Regards, Iggy


Your angles perfect,it looks like a 210


----------



## valgard

Iggy said:


> Found this little gem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shig 120 Kurouchi Ajikiri
> 
> Regards, Iggy


lovely


----------



## Alexec

Iggy said:


> Found this little gem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shig 120 Kurouchi Ajikiri
> 
> Regards, Iggy


Wow


----------



## mack

Got an ikkanshi tadatsuna 240mm Gyuto INOX with ebony handle and blond horn ferrule:






The bad pic matches perfect with the bad f&f on this tadatsuna, but it's so damn rare, that it was ok for me.


Mack.


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

new one:


----------



## tgfencer

BeepBeepImAJeep said:


> new one:



Well that's rather pretty.


----------



## Jon-cal

New Konosuke Fujiyama 270 Sujihiki!


----------



## ashy2classy

BeepBeepImAJeep said:


> new one:



Uh, wut? Wow!


----------



## Duane

Picked up a couple blades at a resale shop. 
First is a Nogent style sab 4 star elephant 
Mincing knife
Second I don’t know much about except it’s brabded keen kutter and it appears to be part of a carving set. Anyone that has any information on the keen kutter is appreciate the input. Thanks


----------



## Unique98

Iggy said:


> Found this little gem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shig 120 Kurouchi Ajikiri
> 
> Regards, Iggy


Whao! Where did you find that?


----------



## Duane

Which one?


----------



## Badgertooth

This. Knife. Is. Crazy.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Nice Kono!


----------



## ashy2classy

Badgertooth said:


> This. Knife. Is. Crazy.



Awesome! Blue #2 or White #1? I'm loving the new Fujis. They f*ckin fly through everything. I grabbed a white #1 from Tosho to go with my Blue #2. Just wish they were a true 240. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Badgertooth

ashy2classy said:


> They f*ckin fly through everything.



This!! Oh my god, you’d think this far into it you’d stop being blown away by a knife but hot damn.
W1 from Ai & Om


----------



## Chicagohawkie

ashy2classy said:


> Awesome! Blue #2 or White #1? I'm loving the new Fujis. They f*ckin fly through everything. I grabbed a white #1 from Tosho to go with my Blue #2. Just wish they were a true 240. Enjoy yours!



So, is Konosuke putting sharp edges on Fuji’s these days? Ootb old school Fuji’s couldn’t cut paper, you had to put your own edge on.


----------



## Omega

@Chicagohawkie Yes they are. They're putting incredibly refined finished edges on them, even finishing on a pretty amazing natural stone.


----------



## Badgertooth

Omega said:


> @Chicagohawkie Yes they are. They're putting incredibly refined finished edges on them, even finishing on a pretty amazing natural stone.



[emoji121]️


Hubristically I thought I was gonna have to put it straight on the stones but she’s ready to go with a legit, sharp edge. I concur, it feels like a natty edge. It is impressive. I know we generally poopoo factory or shop edges but kudos to Ai & Om. Also, what a pleasure to deal with and credit where it’s due.

- Fair lottery system. 
- Responsive & good communication with reasonable requests happily accommodated.
- Quick shipping in Canadapost headwinds.


----------



## Omega

@Badgertooth The edge is actually due to Konosuke, in Sakai, not specifically Ai and Om- they're coming from Japan like that. So all the Fujiyama coming out right now should be receiving an identical edge to the White 1 you got, regardless of retailer. 

Glad to hear the lottery system went so well, though!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

What’s this lottery system that’s being spoken?


----------



## Panamapeet

Badgertooth said:


> This. Knife. Is. Crazy. View attachment 45505



Pretty stuff Otto!


----------



## YG420

Badgertooth said:


> This. Knife. Is. Crazy. View attachment 45505


Great taste!


----------



## Omega

@Chicagohawkie Ai and Om got some White 1 Fujiyama, and elected to use a lottery system (akin to the Togo Reigo kasumi and damascus that hit Tosho) to decide distribution.


----------



## ashy2classy

Chicagohawkie said:


> What’s this lottery system that’s being spoken?



The retailer told clients to email with what they wanted the option to buy and they randomly chose from those entries to give those chosen the opportunity to buy.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

ashy2classy said:


> The retailer told clients to email with what they wanted the option to buy and they randomly chose from those entries to give those chosen the opportunity to buy.



Great idea, certainly far more classy than the Togo lottery at some other establishments. Congrats to the winners of the draw.


----------



## valgard

Handle will probably need to wait until the new year


----------



## milkbaby

valgard said:


> Handle will probably need to wait until the new year



Superb, a classic...


----------



## YG420

valgard said:


> Handle will probably need to wait until the new year


Niiiice! What size? Who are you gona have renhandle yours? Ive been looking to get mine rehandled.


----------



## valgard

YG420 said:


> Niiiice! What size? Who are you gona have renhandle yours? Ive been looking to get mine rehandled.


It's a 210, not my ideal size but won't complain lol. I'm going to have Graydon Decollibus handle it with some insane ringed gidgee I got a while ago.


----------



## Godslayer

valgard said:


> It's a 210, not my ideal size but won't complain lol. I'm going to have Graydon Decollibus handle it with some insane ringed gidgee I got a while ago.



Get mammoth molar


----------



## YG420

valgard said:


> It's a 210, not my ideal size but won't complain lol. I'm going to have Graydon Decollibus handle it with some insane ringed gidgee I got a while ago.


I like my 210 better than the 240’s ive had before, less wedgy. Still not my fave grind but its growing on me. Im sending u a pm as well


----------



## tgfencer

YG420 said:


> I like my 210 better than the 240’s ive had before, less wedgy. Still not my fave grind but its growing on me. Im sending u a pm as well



Shig gyutos tend to need a good thinning out of the box in my opinion.


----------



## valgard

YG420 said:


> I like my 210 better than the 240’s ive had before, less wedgy. Still not my fave grind but its growing on me. Im sending u a pm as well


Yeah, but they are easy to modify since the grind is so even.


----------



## YG420

tgfencer said:


> Shig gyutos tend to need a good thinning out of the box in my opinion.



Yea, talk about convexed edge, huh? The food release is very good tho.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

valgard said:


> It's a 210, not my ideal size but won't complain lol. I'm going to have Graydon Decollibus handle it with some insane ringed gidgee I got a while ago.



Graydon does good work, I have several handles/sayas from him, and more currently in the queue


----------



## panda

what the fack is ai & om??


----------



## YG420

Yea shig grinds are really even for sure, I just like to use the knife with the og grind for as long as possible so I can get a feel for what the maker intended. Thankfully the 210 isnt a carrot cracker like the 240s were.


----------



## YG420

panda said:


> what the fack is ai & om??


lmao


----------



## Anton

panda said:


> what the fack is ai & om??


cracker brand


----------



## dafox

panda said:


> what the fack is ai & om??


https://www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## Marek07

valgard said:


> Handle will probably need to wait until the new year


Nice one Carlos! As were the Shigefusa kitaejis posted by @YG420 and @BeepBeepImAJeep. I might never actually own one myself but I'll be content to live vicariously through the photos you show us. *Keep posting! *


----------



## Badgertooth

YG420 said:


> I like my 210 better than the 240’s ive had before, less wedgy. Still not my fave grind but its growing on me. Im sending u a pm as well



210 is the one that stuck for me. Way better grind for how I like to cut


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Digging my two 180’s. Thinning the out of the box? A kateiji, really. Sorta like repainting your new Ferrari DIY style.


----------



## YG420

Badgertooth said:


> 210 is the one that stuck for me. Way better grind for how I like to cut


Word...totally different compared to 240 in a good way.


----------



## Brady686

Got this gem


----------



## tgfencer

Brady686 said:


> View attachment 45569
> Got this gem



Very nice. 240?


----------



## Brady686

tgfencer said:


> Very nice. 240?


Yeah, honestly out of all the fujiyamas I own and use this one might be the most impressive. White #1 steel


----------



## YG420

JNS sale made me break my no new knife buying rule, 210 Mazaki new style, what a performer!


----------



## YG420

I waited a long time for this one, and it seems it was well worth it. Catcheside 220 integral damascus western gyuto. This thing is a BEAST! If you like kato workhorse type knives, then this would be right up your alley. At 260 grams its heavy af but with a perfect balance point right at the pinch grip and no flex at all. This thing just powers through food effortlessly while having great food release on par or even better than any kato ive tried without wedging at all. Still havent really put it through the paces, but i cant wait to throw everything at it.


----------



## Barmoley

Looks great, congrats.


----------



## YG420

Thanks man!


----------



## valgard

That Catchie...


----------



## Marek07

YG420 said:


> I waited a long time for this one, and it seems it was well worth it. Catcheside 220 integral damascus western gyuto. This thing is a BEAST! If you like kato workhorse type knives, then this would be right up your alley. At 260 grams its heavy af but with a perfect balance point right at the pinch grip and no flex at all. This thing just powers through food effortlessly while having great food release on par or even better than any kato ive tried without wedging at all. Still havent really put it through the paces, but i cant wait to throw everything at it.


Well... if you have to wait a long time, the wait needs to be worth it. Looks like you're way out in front. Congratulations! Performance can't be judged in pictures but it sure is a stunner!


----------



## alterwisser




----------



## faverodefavero

_ Bryan Raquin Custom 260mm Gyuto (145SC, Water Quenched, SanMae with Iron).


----------



## faverodefavero

_ Syuuji Toyama Mizu Honyaki 300mm Yanagiba (Aogami #2A, Water Quenched).


----------



## faverodefavero

_ Greg Cimms Custom Mizu Honyaki 260mm Gyto (W2, Water Quenched).


----------



## faverodefavero

_ Fujiwara Teruyasu Custom 270mm Gyuto (Aogami Super, Water Quenched, SanMae with Iron).


----------



## ThinMan

@faverodefavero those are some nice knives!

Tell us about them.


----------



## zoze

valgard said:


> That Catchie...


+1


----------



## Jville

alterwisser said:


>


What is this one? Looks bad a$$


----------



## alterwisser

zoze said:


> +1



oh yeah!


----------



## alterwisser

Jville said:


> What is this one? Looks bad a$$



Kamon (He’s on IG, Kamon Kitchen Knives .... the KKK is just a coincidence .... I think haha!)

S Grind 1.2519 with Dyed Maple Burl and Mokume ferrule/endcap


----------



## Chicagohawkie

faverodefavero said:


> _ Fujiwara Teruyasu Custom 270mm Gyuto (Aogami Super, Water Quenched, SanMae with Iron).



Don't recommend Teruyasu Fujiwara unless you're willing to keep e-mailing them every three days reminding them exactly how you want your custom knife. They really don't do well on anything but forging and heat treatment (geometry, profile and fit & finish are all generally terrible).

I find this to be spot on, 100 percent correct.


----------



## Gjackson98

Purchased way too many knives recently, just want to mention this one: Mazaki KU nakiri 190mm


----------



## dafox

Wow, look at the taper!


----------



## Xenif

That Mazaki nakiri is such a great fun knife, the steel is growing on me too. His finish is a bit ... Ah ... Rustic to say the very least. Great pick up fron that JNS black friday sale !


----------



## Gjackson98

Xenif said:


> That Mazaki nakiri is such a great fun knife, the steel is growing on me too. His finish is a bit ... Ah ... Rustic to say the very least. Great pick up fron that JNS black friday sale !



I haven’t had a chance to use it yet, super excited! The finish ya I know, but for that price I am not expecting much lol


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Gjackson98 said:


> I haven’t had a chance to use it yet, super excited! The finish ya I know, but for that price I am not expecting much lol



I kinda wanted a mazaki KU nakiri but have the KU santoku on the way since it was sold out… also a shig 270 kitaeji gyuto. Both have an eta of Monday


----------



## valgard

This one is a stunner, beautiful at many levels.



faverodefavero said:


> View attachment 45593
> View attachment 45594
> View attachment 45595
> View attachment 45596
> _ Bryan Raquin Custom 260mm Gyuto (145SC, Water Quenched, SanMae with Iron).


----------



## Gjackson98

aboynamedsuita said:


> I kinda wanted a mazaki KU nakiri but have the KU santoku on the way since it was sold out… also a shig 270 kitaeji gyuto. Both have an eta of Monday



Congrats on the shige 270 man


----------



## faverodefavero

Chicagohawkie said:


> Don't recommend Teruyasu Fujiwara unless you're willing to keep e-mailing them every three days reminding them exactly how you want your custom knife. They really don't do well on anything but forging and heat treatment (geometry, profile and fit & finish are all generally terrible).
> 
> I find this to be spot on, 100 percent correct.



Exactly, I should know. I DO NOT recommend them. I had to remake the whole geometry with a help from a great blacksmith friend (see handle and you'll know).


----------



## faverodefavero

Gjackson98 said:


> Purchased way too many knives recently, just want to mention this one: Mazaki KU nakiri 190mm View attachment 45609
> View attachment 45610
> View attachment 45611
> View attachment 45612



lovely


----------



## faverodefavero

valgard said:


> This one is a stunner, beautiful at many levels.



thanks man : )


----------



## panda

YG420 said:


> JNS sale made me break my no new knife buying rule, 210 Mazaki new style, what a performer!


i'm awaiting a heiji semi stainless 210 and my goal is to change the grind to more like the mazaki. gonna be a long arse process, lol.


----------



## geoff_nocon

From the recent bfcm sale tatsuo ikeda tanto 210. Had to polish the hamon


----------



## refcast

panda said:


> i'm awaiting a heiji semi stainless 210 and my goal is to change the grind to more like the mazaki. gonna be a long arse process, lol.



you gonna sand in the hollows too? the mazaki pictures seem to have greater hollow on the blade faces for food release / nonstiction reasons.

what is special about the mazaki softened wide bevel? to me it seems its cause it gots a bevel almost as wide as usuba, but with softened shoulders, and a smaller difference between the angle of the blade road and face (they are more parallel). i guess its just convex grind that is concave at the blade face, with a slight ridge between them. . . which is surprisingly common a grind to me.


----------



## ThinMan

Heiji semi stainless 240


----------



## LCouv

I picked up a HCS blade ECKO kitchen knife and an unidentified skinner at an estate sale for $1.00 each. Will restore and re-finish wood handles.


----------



## YG420

panda said:


> i'm awaiting a heiji semi stainless 210 and my goal is to change the grind to more like the mazaki. gonna be a long arse process, lol.


Dam bro, didnt know u effed with 210’s lol. What stone you gona use to thin?


----------



## zitangy

geoff_nocon said:


> From the recent bfcm sale tatsuo ikeda tanto 210. Had to polish the hamon



nice unusual knife... rare and unique too too! Great score... 

nicely executed.. hamon in between the shinogi line and groove...; hamon starts from near heel.. typical on swords and rise up quickily to middle portion so that you get a longer edge length. A lovely influence of sword design onto a kitchen knife as on swords.... hamon is always below the shinoji line

thus this is not made as a tanto but a kitchen knife in mind... A good crossover as i have seen a swordmaker making a kitchen knife with the hamon Real low..... Hey, i am no sword expert nor a kitchen knife guru.. but i am right on this point... and do send it over for a detailed study on it. Promise not to send it back!


Interesting profile.... 
a.does not have tang of a tanto and the blade edge does not go all the way to the heel? where is the balance point currently without handle??
b)Double sided or single sided?
c) thickness adn grind will it be a suitable as a kitchen knife?
d) groove on both sides?

wonder what was his motivation for the design of this knife??? 

I just managed to pick up an old tanto ( tamahagane of course) may emulate this handle shape/position.. for a conversion to a general purpose knife. dont want to shave steel from the blade face too much

enjoy it.....


----------



## geoff_nocon

zitangy said:


> nice unusual knife... rare and unique too too! Great score...
> 
> nicely executed.. hamon in between the shinogi line and groove...; hamon starts from near heel.. typical on swords and rise up quickily to middle portion so that you get a longer edge length. A lovely influence of sword design onto a kitchen knife as on swords.... hamon is always below the shinoji line
> 
> thus this is not made as a tanto but a kitchen knife in mind... A good crossover as i have seen a swordmaker making a kitchen knife with the hamon Real low..... Hey, i am no sword expert nor a kitchen knife guru.. but i am right on this point... and do send it over for a detailed study on it. Promise not to send it back!
> 
> 
> Interesting profile....
> a.does not have tang of a tanto and the blade edge does not go all the way to the heel? where is the balance point currently without handle??
> b)Double sided or single sided?
> c) thickness adn grind will it be a suitable as a kitchen knife?
> d) groove on both sides?
> 
> wonder what was his motivation for the design of this knife???
> 
> I just managed to pick up an old tanto ( tamahagane of course) may emulate this handle shape/position.. for a conversion to a general purpose knife. dont want to shave steel from the blade face too much
> 
> enjoy it.....



Balance point is just at the middle of the groove. Single bevel. you are 100% right. It was labeled as a yanagi/tanto so definitely made as a kitchen knife designed as a tanto. Accdg to james(knives and stones) Tatsuo ikeda is a registered sword smith so this could be his way of fusing his sword knowledge to his kitchen knives.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

ThinMan said:


> View attachment 45651
> View attachment 45652
> View attachment 45653
> View attachment 45654
> View attachment 45655
> Heiji semi stainless 240



Is that a Heiji direct purchase? I’m looking at a Heiji carbon and can’t get an eta from JKI, so may just go direct.


----------



## ThinMan

Chicagohawkie said:


> Is that a Heiji direct purchase? I’m looking at a Heiji carbon and can’t get an eta from JKI, so may just go direct.



From JKI.


----------



## panda

YG420 said:


> Dam bro, didnt know u effed with 210’s lol. What stone you gona use to thin?


i dont but i like to have at least one to use as a beater. im gonna use the green carborundum 220 stone i got from aframes.


----------



## panda

refcast said:


> you gonna sand in the hollows too? the mazaki pictures seem to have greater hollow on the blade faces for food release / nonstiction reasons.
> 
> what is special about the mazaki softened wide bevel? to me it seems its cause it gots a bevel almost as wide as usuba, but with softened shoulders, and a smaller difference between the angle of the blade road and face (they are more parallel). i guess its just convex grind that is concave at the blade face, with a slight ridge between them. . . which is surprisingly common a grind to me.



what makes the grind good on mazaki is an extreme tall blade road but with the shoulders rounded off. so it removes the downsides of wide bevel while still keeping the benefits


----------



## 954kevin

...my first higher end knife. before this my best knife was a 60$ amazon special. 

ive been saving my pocket change all year to buy my first real weapon. my family gave me an awesome 250$ gift card to carbon knife co. for my birthday!  geez i love my family.

so, i chose... the Watanabe 180mm pro nakiri.

its impossibly thin behind the blade and falls right through ingredients. itll take a some getting use to. its a bit blade heavy, and its my first nakiri. a little bigger than i had envisioned, but im certain ill gel with it quickly.

im not blown away with the handle quality, but i dont think anyone would wrap a hand around this blade, use it, then say "great knife, whats with the handke?" however, id love to hear suggestion on where or who does custom handle work.

anyway, here is my best attempt at pictures with my s8 edge and really poor lighting...


----------



## valgard

That was a great choice.


----------



## ynot1985

Chicagohawkie said:


> Don't recommend Teruyasu Fujiwara unless you're willing to keep e-mailing them every three days reminding them exactly how you want your custom knife. They really don't do well on anything but forging and heat treatment (geometry, profile and fit & finish are all generally terrible).
> 
> I find this to be spot on, 100 percent correct.



Saw them in October. they love saying that I "worry about the same things"

Thanks

Tony


----------



## brooksie967

954kevin said:


> ...my first higher end knife. before this my best knife was a 60$ amazon special.
> 
> ive been saving my pocket change all year to buy my first real weapon. my family gave me an awesome 250$ gift card to carbon knife co. for my birthday!  geez i love my family.
> 
> so, i chose... the Watanabe 180mm pro nakiri.
> 
> its impossibly thin behind the blade and falls right through ingredients. itll take a some getting use to. its a bit blade heavy, and its my first nakiri. a little bigger than i had envisioned, but im certain ill gel with it quickly.
> 
> im not blown away with the handle quality, but i dont think anyone would wrap a hand around this blade, use it, then say "great knife, whats with the handke?" however, id love to hear suggestion on where or who does custom handle work.
> 
> anyway, here is my best attempt at pictures with my s8 edge and really poor lighting...




Sweet Toyama!


----------



## Arve Grinden

Just picked up this from the sharpener. Used to be a 270 Shig kitaeji gyuto, bought from BST after it had been through 10 years of heavy use. After some work it has become a 260 Shig kitaeji sujihiki, and I couldn't be happier. Should probably downsize the handle some time in the future, though.


----------



## cheflarge

Arve Grinden said:


> Just picked up this from the sharpener. Used to be a 270 Shig kitaeji gyuto, bought from BST after it had been through 10 years of heavy use. After some work it has become a 260 Shig kitaeji sujihiki, and I couldn't be happier. Should probably downsize the handle some time in the future, though.
> 
> View attachment 45716
> View attachment 45717


Sexy


----------



## valgard

Arve Grinden said:


> Just picked up this from the sharpener. Used to be a 270 Shig kitaeji gyuto, bought from BST after it had been through 10 years of heavy use. After some work it has become a 260 Shig kitaeji sujihiki, and I couldn't be happier. Should probably downsize the handle some time in the future, though.
> 
> View attachment 45716
> View attachment 45717


Came out beautiful


----------



## Badgertooth

YG420 said:


> I waited a long time for this one, and it seems it was well worth it. Catcheside 220 integral damascus western gyuto. This thing is a BEAST! If you like kato workhorse type knives, then this would be right up your alley. At 260 grams its heavy af but with a perfect balance point right at the pinch grip and no flex at all. This thing just powers through food effortlessly while having great food release on par or even better than any kato ive tried without wedging at all. Still havent really put it through the paces, but i cant wait to throw everything at it.



Weapon


----------



## Badgertooth

faverodefavero said:


> _ Fujiwara Teruyasu Custom 270mm Gyuto (Aogami Super, Water Quenched, SanMae with Iron).



This is on my ultimate list


----------



## Badgertooth

Any ideas what this might be? All I know is it’s blue steel from the tang.


----------



## Badgertooth

Shiraki time


----------



## refcast

i probably know less than you, but it looks like sakai gyuto based on the machi, huge righty bias, and non-kurouchi. don't know how old it is. if its old enough i might say tokyo? but definitely not sanjo or tosa- looking.


----------



## tgfencer

Badgertooth said:


> Shiraki time
> 
> View attachment 45726



How much fish does your family eat? Or do I detect some new toys for your stones to play with?


----------



## Badgertooth

tgfencer said:


> new toys for your stones to play with?



[emoji121]️

That and I’ve never had to open the bevel of one up out the box. It’s time I learned


----------



## panda

Badgertooth said:


> Any ideas what this might be? All I know is it’s blue steel from the tang.
> 
> View attachment 45723
> 
> View attachment 45724
> 
> View attachment 45725


that lookspretty good, how does it cut??


----------



## faverodefavero

Badgertooth said:


> Any ideas what this might be? All I know is it’s blue steel from the tang.
> 
> View attachment 45723
> 
> View attachment 45724
> 
> View attachment 45725




Love this one. Truly my style of knife.


----------



## Badgertooth

panda said:


> that lookspretty good, how does it cut??



Better than any 180mm has any right to.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BrSHPJ7BHcG/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1vd38w0aldpmj


----------



## Hiomakivi

I had to get for myself a comparison to Miyabi SG2 Birchwood. Soon we can see how Tsubaya Tanaka Blue #1 Gyuto 240mm performs. I'm waiting to see how my sharpening skills work with this steel.


----------



## ThinMan

Hiomakivi said:


> I had to get for myself a comparison to Miyabi SG2 Birchwood. Soon we can see how Tsubaya Tanaka Blue #1 Gyuto 240mm performs. I'm waiting to see how my sharpening skills work with this steel.
> View attachment 45758



Great, great, knife.

I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## Hanmak17

YG420 said:


> I waited a long time for this one, and it seems it was well worth it. Catcheside 220 integral damascus western gyuto. This thing is a BEAST! If you like kato workhorse type knives, then this would be right up your alley. At 260 grams its heavy af but with a perfect balance point right at the pinch grip and no flex at all. This thing just powers through food effortlessly while having great food release on par or even better than any kato ive tried without wedging at all. Still havent really put it through the paces, but i cant wait to throw everything at it.



Aww man, that's my knife....No seriously thats my knife. Super stoked to see this one complete, I have one of the 240's of this collection coming at some point. Do let us know what you think, it is really a great looking knife, question is, will it cut?


----------



## Hanmak17

954kevin said:


> ...my first higher end knife. before this my best knife was a 60$ amazon special.
> 
> ive been saving my pocket change all year to buy my first real weapon. my family gave me an awesome 250$ gift card to carbon knife co. for my birthday!  geez i love my family.
> 
> so, i chose... the Watanabe 180mm pro nakiri.
> 
> its impossibly thin behind the blade and falls right through ingredients. itll take a some getting use to. its a bit blade heavy, and its my first nakiri. a little bigger than i had envisioned, but im certain ill gel with it quickly.
> 
> im not blown away with the handle quality, but i dont think anyone would wrap a hand around this blade, use it, then say "great knife, whats with the handke?" however, id love to hear suggestion on where or who does custom handle work.
> 
> anyway, here is my best attempt at pictures with my s8 edge and really poor lighting...




Great knife, your gonna love it.


----------



## Xenif

Yu Kurosaki ... Mega Nakiri? ... Mini-Chuka? ... Lazer Cleaver? ... I'm not too sure how to classify this one ... except it has the most UGLY kurouchi finish I've ever seen. 
Does anyone else have this knife? Does yours have ugly KU on the kanji side? The other side is fine and looks good.
It cuts really really well though, and the OOTB edge is fantastic.


----------



## captaincaed

alterwisser said:


>


I know I'm late to the party but damn. This is the most striking knife I've seen in a while.


----------



## tongas

Hiomakivi said:


> I had to get for myself a comparison to Miyabi SG2 Birchwood. Soon we can see how Tsubaya Tanaka Blue #1 Gyuto 240mm performs. I'm waiting to see how my sharpening skills work with this steel.
> View attachment 45758



nice profile !


----------



## esoo

Xenif said:


> Yu Kurosaki ... Mega Nakiri? ... Mini-Chuka? ... Lazer Cleaver? ... I'm not too sure how to classify this one ... except it has the most UGLY kurouchi finish I've ever seen.
> Does anyone else have this knife? Does yours have ugly KU on the kanji side? The other side is fine and looks good.
> It cuts really really well though, and the OOTB edge is fantastic.View attachment 45767
> View attachment 45768
> View attachment 45769
> View attachment 45770



I've been eyeing this knife for a while as a heavier weight knife to complement my Kotetsu R2 Bunka. Been looking for any review on it and would appreciate any comments.


----------



## Xenif

esoo said:


> I've been eyeing this knife for a while as a heavier weight knife to complement my Kotetsu R2 Bunka. Been looking for any review on it and would appreciate any comments.


I haven't had enough time on the knife yet, but so far I'm pretty impressed with the way it cuts. My example weighs 234g, weight distribution is classic chuka, and the spine is 2mm ish from tip to heel. The combo of incredibly thin behind the edge and loads of weight right on top makes it loads of fun. Handles surprisingly similar to a small CCK veg cleaver (which is why I got it). 

After a night playing around with it, it now falls under the category all its own, wide bevel laser mini chuka ... Does that even make any sense?

Now if I can over look that side that looks like someone dragged it thru a gravel pit .. . Maybe I need to ask Yu Kurosaki if it was an intentional "Chinese factory floor" finish [emoji19]


----------



## Benuser

Not truly a kitchen knife, but food related: Forge de Laguiole, semi-stainless steel blade, snake wood (_Piratinera guianensis) _scales with polished brass.


----------



## 954kevin

youve got an awesome collection going on back there.


----------



## Benuser




----------



## Davidh

Just got this little beauty in the mail today. Ridiculously sharp ootb although all I have cut with it is a page out of an old phonebook. Cant wait destroy some onions and carrots! Fit and finish wasnt as bad as I expected from some of the reviews ive read here on the forum about these knives,but definitely lacking in some areas. Overall the knife has a good feel (to me) and is a little blade heavy which I happen to like.


----------



## esoo

Xenif said:


> I haven't had enough time on the knife yet, but so far I'm pretty impressed with the way it cuts. My example weighs 234g, weight distribution is classic chuka, and the spine is 2mm ish from tip to heel. The combo of incredibly thin behind the edge and loads of weight right on top makes it loads of fun. Handles surprisingly similar to a small CCK veg cleaver (which is why I got it).
> 
> After a night playing around with it, it now falls under the category all its own, wide bevel laser mini chuka ... Does that even make any sense?
> 
> Now if I can over look that side that looks like someone dragged it thru a gravel pit .. . Maybe I need to ask Yu Kurosaki if it was an intentional "Chinese factory floor" finish [emoji19]


 
Thanks for the info . I'm tossed up between this and a Watanabe Pro Nakiri. Looking for something with a workhorse grind .


----------



## valgard

New mail call


----------



## tongas

Raquin for the small one , great catch !


----------



## valgard

tongas said:


> Raquin for the small one , great catch !


both the neck knife and the mini cleaver are Raquin


----------



## Hanmak17

esoo said:


> Thanks for the info . I'm tossed up between this and a Watanabe Pro Nakiri. Looking for something with a workhorse grind .



The Wat Pro is far from a Workhorse. It is a very thin tall knife. It's not wedgy like a laser but is closer to laser category then WH (if there is such a thing in a Nakiri speak)


----------



## Hanmak17

Xenif said:


> Yu Kurosaki ... Mega Nakiri? ... Mini-Chuka? ... Lazer Cleaver? ... I'm not too sure how to classify this one ... except it has the most UGLY kurouchi finish I've ever seen.
> Does anyone else have this knife? Does yours have ugly KU on the kanji side? The other side is fine and looks good.
> It cuts really really well though, and the OOTB edge is fantastic.View attachment 45767
> View attachment 45768
> View attachment 45769
> View attachment 45770



LMAO, winner of this year's Fuggly KU Lazer Cleaver award goes to....


----------



## Xenif

Wat Pro will be my final nakiri, so I hope (I recently saw that Toyama 210 and got hooked). Of the ones I've tried, the closest to a workhorse grind would be a Mazaki or Hinoura, especially the Maz with the more convex of the two.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Mazaki KU santoku from Maksim at Japanese Natural Stones, more like a bunka or ktip nakiri and looks promising! The ho wood handle is one of the nicest I’ve ever seen too, has some curl and marble horn


----------



## Gjackson98

aboynamedsuita said:


> Mazaki KU santoku from Maksim at Japanese Natural Stones, more like a bunka or ktip nakiri and looks promising! The ho wood handle is one of the nicest I’ve ever seen too, has some curl and marble horn
> View attachment 45817
> 
> View attachment 45818
> 
> View attachment 45819
> 
> View attachment 45820



Looking good!


----------



## madelinez

aboynamedsuita said:


> Mazaki KU santoku from Maksim at Japanese Natural Stones, more like a bunka or ktip nakiri and looks promising! The ho wood handle is one of the nicest I’ve ever seen too, has some curl and marble horn
> View attachment 45817
> 
> View attachment 45818
> 
> View attachment 45819
> 
> View attachment 45820



That's an amazing choil.


----------



## Benuser

Post from Thiers. K-Sabatier, 200 series. Sandvik 14C28N steel, G10 scales, 25cm blade, 170g. 
https://www.sabatier-k.com/2763-200---8-generations---ebene-cuisine-25-cm---serie-200---g10.html


----------



## Migraine

https://www.instagram.com/p/BrX8curnxZz/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1ftr1of36le8o

Bottom handle will be going on a petty Lew is making for me. Looking forward to it


----------



## faverodefavero

Really nice choil indeed. I for one love the work Mazaki is doing...


madelinez said:


> That's an amazing choil.


----------



## faverodefavero

Hiomakivi said:


> I had to get for myself a comparison to Miyabi SG2 Birchwood. Soon we can see how Tsubaya Tanaka Blue #1 Gyuto 240mm performs. I'm waiting to see how my sharpening skills work with this steel.
> View attachment 45758



Great choice.


----------



## faverodefavero

Badgertooth said:


> Any ideas what this might be? All I know is it’s blue steel from the tang.
> 
> View attachment 45723
> 
> View attachment 45724
> 
> View attachment 45725



Love this little knife. I don’t like smaller Gyutos but this one really speaks to me... great great profile and distal taper, at least from the pictures. 

Definitely would buy it.

Congratulations.


----------



## gstriftos

Benuser said:


> Post from Thiers. K-Sabatier, 200 series. Sandvik 14C28N steel, G10 scales, 25cm blade, 170g.
> https://www.sabatier-k.com/2763-200---8-generations---ebene-cuisine-25-cm---serie-200---g10.html



Nice one!

I ''ll be waiting your impresions if possible since I am also interested in that one.


----------



## HRC_64

Badgertooth said:


> Any ideas what this might be? All I know is it’s blue steel from the tang.



Understaded, I like...where can I buy ?


----------



## Benuser

gstriftos said:


> Nice one!
> 
> I ''ll be waiting your impresions if possible since I am also interested in that one.


I will report!


----------



## Schoubye

Just got myself a Konosuke GS+, 240mm gyoto with a very nice custom ivory and maple handle made by psjknifehandles.


----------



## drsmp

Fujin petty with spalted dyed maple and Hormigo ferrule handle by Jobone


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Shigefusa Kitaeji wa-Gyuto 270mm from @japanesenaturalstones


----------



## faverodefavero

aboynamedsuita said:


> View attachment 45838
> 
> Shigefusa Kitaeji wa-Gyuto 270mm from @japanesenaturalstones




...............


----------



## worshipNtribute

The one on the left just arrived.. 
kono fujiyama 240 blue and a marko in a2


----------



## faverodefavero

geoff_nocon said:


> From the recent bfcm sale tatsuo ikeda tanto 210. Had to polish the hamon


Tested it? How does it cut? Would love to see this one polished by a professional sword Togishi by the way... 

Congratulations on the amazing knife.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Ironic that this one went from Pensacola, Florida to Denver, Colorado, and then back to Pensacola.

Comet 225 x 52 1095 wide bevel honyaki wa-gyuto.






_Steel: 1095 High Carbon Honyaki_

_Edge length: 225 mm_

_Total length: 360 mm_

_Weight: 204 g_

_Height at heel: 51.60 mm_

_Spine thickness above heel: 3.45 mm_

_Spine thickness 1cm from tip: 0.71 mm_

_Grind: Wide bevel 50/50_

_Handle: Bog Oak w/ G10 Ferrule Cap_


----------



## valgard

awesome score.



Pensacola Tiger said:


> Ironic that this one went from Pensacola, Florida to Denver, Colorado, and then back to Pensacola.
> 
> Comet 225 x 52 1095 wide bevel honyaki wa-gyuto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Steel: 1095 High Carbon Honyaki_
> 
> _Edge length: 225 mm_
> 
> _Total length: 360 mm_
> 
> _Weight: 204 g_
> 
> _Height at heel: 51.60 mm_
> 
> _Spine thickness above heel: 3.45 mm_
> 
> _Spine thickness 1cm from tip: 0.71 mm_
> 
> _Grind: Wide bevel 50/50_
> 
> _Handle: Bog Oak w/ G10 Ferrule Cap_


----------



## YG420

Badgertooth said:


> Any ideas what this might be? All I know is it’s blue steel from the tang.
> 
> View attachment 45723
> 
> View attachment 45724
> 
> View attachment 45725


Looks very Kato-esque


----------



## YG420

aboynamedsuita said:


> View attachment 45838
> 
> Shigefusa Kitaeji wa-Gyuto 270mm from @japanesenaturalstones


I see that trigger finger still works! lol


----------



## YG420

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Ironic that this one went from Pensacola, Florida to Denver, Colorado, and then back to Pensacola.
> 
> Comet 225 x 52 1095 wide bevel honyaki wa-gyuto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Steel: 1095 High Carbon Honyaki_
> 
> _Edge length: 225 mm_
> 
> _Total length: 360 mm_
> 
> _Weight: 204 g_
> 
> _Height at heel: 51.60 mm_
> 
> _Spine thickness above heel: 3.45 mm_
> 
> _Spine thickness 1cm from tip: 0.71 mm_
> 
> _Grind: Wide bevel 50/50_
> 
> _Handle: Bog Oak w/ G10 Ferrule Cap_


Those specs hit all my checkboxes, nice score!


----------



## daveb

Suisin Hayate Yani from Korin's recent Suisin Event. 

Big shout out to Nick, NBrewster, for picking it up for me and sending it my way. That'a what I like about this place.


----------



## faverodefavero

daveb said:


> Suisin Hayate Yani from Korin's recent Suisin Event.
> 
> Big shout out to Nick, NBrewster, for picking it up for me and sending it my way. That'a what I like about this place.
> 
> View attachment 45847


Who makes this? I mean, whom is the bladesmith, please?


----------



## faverodefavero

YG420 said:


> Looks very Kato-esque


Agreed


----------



## CB1968

DT, 240 x 58mm at the heel, stainless bubblewrap Damascus western.


----------



## daddy yo yo

That Devin.

Seriously, is that mokume pins?


----------



## CB1968

daddy yo yo said:


> That Devin.
> 
> Seriously, is that mokume pins?


Yep


----------



## Migraine

https://www.instagram.com/p/Brcy7d3njUJ/









150mm Petty in 1095 on it's way to me from Lew Griffin over in Ireland. Handle is stabilised dyed burl (supplied by dawe luthiery, who is a friend from school) with G10 and ebony.


----------



## ashy2classy

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 45850
> View attachment 45851
> View attachment 45852
> View attachment 45853
> 
> 
> DT, 240 x 58mm at the heel, stainless bubblewrap Damascus western.



WOWSA!!! *DROOL*


----------



## cheflarge

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 45850
> View attachment 45851
> View attachment 45852
> View attachment 45853
> 
> 
> DT, 240 x 58mm at the heel, stainless bubblewrap Damascus western.


Sick!!! [emoji41]


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YG420 said:


> I see that trigger finger still works! lol



Yep, it’s been awhile ha ha


----------



## daveb

faverodefavero said:


> Who makes this? I mean, whom is the bladesmith, please?



I've lost track of the maker - there were two making knives for the event, Doi was one of them, don't recall other. FWIW this is the Hakza variant.


----------



## DevinT

daddy yo yo said:


> That Devin.
> 
> Seriously, is that mokume pins?



Those are mokume bolts. 

Hoss


----------



## Corradobrit1

DevinT said:


> Those are mokume bolts.
> 
> Hoss


And bolster. So cool


----------



## Kai Wang

My Sakai Hokoshin by Ikeda Yoshikazu


----------



## Hanmak17

Santa Came a bit early. The knife is going to be rehandled soon with the pictured Manzanita Burl which I found after the Tubbs fire last year. Intentions are to make it a family heirloom. One lucky kid is going to get a real unicorn.

Shigefusa Kitaeji Sujihiki
270mm
Spine: 3.00mm at Bolster
Spine: 1.47 at the ktip
Edge: (.05 behind edge) .049


----------



## valgard

Simply stunning



Hanmak17 said:


> View attachment 45921
> View attachment 45922
> View attachment 45923
> View attachment 45924
> View attachment 45925
> View attachment 45926
> View attachment 45927
> 
> 
> Santa Came a bit early. The knife is going to be rehandled soon with the pictured Manzanita Burl which I found after the Tubbs fire last year. Intentions are to make it a family heirloom. One lucky kid is going to get a real unicorn.
> 
> Shigefusa Kitaeji Sujihiki
> 270mm
> Spine: 3.00mm at Bolster
> Spine: 1.47 at the ktip
> Edge: (.05 behind edge) .049


----------



## mille162

Carter 165 Nikiri, blue supersteel...this was actually sitting in a box in storage, I had one already and loved it so much I bought a spare. Finally got around to getting a custom handle done since the stock ones Carter gives just aren’t worthy of the blades. @foothills_antiques (IG) did the work. Stabilized black coral, brass and aluminum spacers and blue/grey maple burl in an offset double D handle. Pictures don’t do it justice. The blade was already one of my favorite to cut with but now with this new shaped (and slightly longer) handle, it’s gone to another level!


----------



## CB1968

Dalman slayer, 250 x 60mm at the heel, 235G


----------



## banjo1071

Its ok, i guess


----------



## mack

Ashi 180mm Petty

















Mack.


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

A western handled Custom made steak knife out of Shigefusa Kitaeji steel


----------



## cheflarge

Hanmak17 said:


> View attachment 45921
> View attachment 45922
> View attachment 45923
> View attachment 45924
> View attachment 45925
> View attachment 45926
> View attachment 45927
> 
> 
> Santa Came a bit early. The knife is going to be rehandled soon with the pictured Manzanita Burl which I found after the Tubbs fire last year. Intentions are to make it a family heirloom. One lucky kid is going to get a real unicorn.
> 
> Shigefusa Kitaeji Sujihiki
> 270mm
> Spine: 3.00mm at Bolster
> Spine: 1.47 at the ktip
> Edge: (.05 behind edge) .049


OMG!!! [emoji7]


----------



## cheflarge

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 45979
> View attachment 45980
> View attachment 45981
> 
> 
> Dalman slayer, 250 x 60mm at the heel, 235G


WAAAAY sexy!!! Damasteel?


----------



## RDalman

cheflarge said:


> WAAAAY sexy!!! Damasteel?


Yes, it was a 80 wide Thor bar.


----------



## cheflarge

Absolutely awesome!!! I had the pleasure of meeting the Damasteel people at the gathering in Chicago earlier this year. Super cool process. I bet she is a real cutter. Beautiful!


----------



## Danzo

Robin that damasteel is bananas. Nice work, loving the tall blade


----------



## Benuser

Again, no kitchen knife, even no knife, but still food related.
European oak.


----------



## preizzo

Benuser said:


> Again, no kitchen knife, even no knife, but still food related.
> European oak.



Beautiful


----------



## 954kevin

ill be buying a new board after the holidays... that guy looks like a brute!


----------



## ashy2classy

Benuser said:


> Again, no kitchen knife, even no knife, but still food related.
> European oak.



Wow, love the way the grain pattern looks. Enjoy!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Benuser said:


> Again, no kitchen knife, even no knife, but still food related.
> European oak.



Looks great. Rubber feet and finger grips, perfect. Care to share where you got it and the dimensions?


----------



## tongas

Corradobrit1 said:


> Looks great. Rubber feet and finger grips, perfect. Care to share where you got it and the dimensions?



Was about to ask the same !


----------



## milkbaby

Oak board is beautiful. Is the endgrain very porous though?

The Dalman Damasteel gyuto is beautiful. I hope you kept some of the offcuts for a project though, Robin!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Lots of western shigs being posted recently, here is my contribution… 270mm Kasumi yo-gyuto with custom lefty kanji








The knife is with the legendary Cody Paul @thegingerninja.abq (https://www.instagram.com/thegingerninja.abq/) for a sugi saya/handle (will resemble the tamamoku cedar from jns)


----------



## swarth

aboynamedsuita said:


> The knife is with the legendary Cody Paul @thegingerninja.abq (https://www.instagram.com/thegingerninja.abq/) for a sugi saya/handle (will resemble the tamamoku cedar from jns)



Shigefusa x Cody. Yes.


----------



## milkbaby

CB1968 said:


> DT, 240 x 58mm at the heel, stainless bubblewrap Damascus western.



So much good stuff posted recently, but this one really stands out for me.

Looking toward the edge of the knife, is it damascus san mai or not? Hard to tell what's going on with the pattern down there.


----------



## drsmp

Took a chance on this ugly duckling off eBay for $35 delivered. It’s a Miyabi SG2 core blade with amboyna burl handle. Looks like they ran it through the dishwasher and otherwise abused it. Sanded blade up to 1500, some epoxy work ,lots of sanding ,4 coats of tru-oil and finished with a coat of Renaissance wax on the handle. Will make a nice house warming gift for my friend that just moved back from Ca.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Very nice job!


----------



## milkbaby

Great clean up job on that Miyabi Morimoto edition!


----------



## DevinT

drsmp said:


> View attachment 46059
> View attachment 46060
> View attachment 46061
> View attachment 46062
> Took a chance on this ugly duckling off eBay for $35 delivered. It’s a Miyabi SG2 core blade with amboyna burl handle. Looks like they ran it through the dishwasher and otherwise abused it. Sanded blade up to 1500, some epoxy work ,lots of sanding ,4 coats of tru-oil and finished with a coat of Renaissance wax on the handle. Will make a nice house warming gift for my friend that just moved back from Ca.



Wow, turned out great. 

Hoss


----------



## Migraine

Petty from Lew Griffin arrived today. Alongside it's big brother Prendergast which I posted earlier.

It's a fantastic cutter and looks amazing in the flesh (I really should get a camera, these pictures are always SO ****).

I think Lew is a maker more people should look at.


----------



## Benuser

Corradobrit1 said:


> Looks great. Rubber feet and finger grips, perfect. Care to share where you got it and the dimensions?


Got it with Amazon.de
Maker Werkstatt-design, Nürnberg
Dimensions 38,5 x 26,0 x 4,0 cm
Paid €88 shipped.


----------



## Benuser

milkbaby said:


> Oak board is beautiful. Is the endgrain very porous though?


For food safety you make sure not to let it getting dry. Keep it saturated with oil or wax. IIRC European oak is not as hard as American.


----------



## tongas

Benuser said:


> Got it with Amazon.de
> Maker Werkstatt-design, Nürnberg
> Dimensions 38,5 x 26,0 x 4,0 cm
> Paid €88 shipped.



Thanks Benuser.
found more or less the same

https://skinnerdesigns.co.uk/products/boards/oak/0001


----------



## Bert2368

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!

I HAVE BOUGHT A KNIFE THAT WILL NEVER NEED SHARPENING!!

I shall be the envy of all due to the high tech sharpnesses!!!

($1.99 @ Menards...)









(edit)
Took it out of the package- Laughable edge, unevenly ground with a coarse enough wheel so it was effectively (not so micro) serrared.

Took this sow's ear and did some work on the 500, 2,000 and 5,000 Shapton water stones, erased the crappy grind marks, then stropped it a bit. Will smoothly cut a loosely held piece of copier paper now. But by no means has it become silken and full of cash.

Judged by the hardness of steel noted while sharpening vs. other knives in my kitchen? Not a very hard blade. How in hell did they come up with "never needs sharpening"... It's MAYBE a step above the old "Ginzu 2000" serrated food saws. Just barely.


----------



## 954kevin

Bert2368 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> I HAVE BOUGHT A KNIFE THAT WILL NEVER NEED SHARPENING!!
> 
> I shall be the envy of all due to the high tech sharpnesses!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 46137
> !



i asked for one from santa. he said being bad, but GOOD at it, doesnt count. so im sh*t outta luck this year.


----------



## Jville

Bert2368 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> I HAVE BOUGHT A KNIFE THAT WILL NEVER NEED SHARPENING!!
> 
> I shall be the envy of all due to the high tech sharpnesses!!!
> 
> ($1.99 @ Menards...)
> 
> 
> View attachment 46137
> !



It also has holes for food release and to be used as binoculars and brass knuckles.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Great for measuring spaghetti portions too. The perfect multi-tool


----------



## childermass

180mm Wakui Gyuto:




Great cutter, the annual x-mas pickle madness has never been so much fun [emoji4]


----------



## Bert2368

Pretty jars-

Fermented pickles or vinegary/canned?


----------



## F-Flash

When in thailand.


----------



## childermass

Bert2368 said:


> Pretty jars-
> 
> Fermented pickles or vinegary/canned?



The jars are from Italy, directly imported by a friend of mine.

Vegetables canned with balsamic vinegar and olive oil.

What’s in yours?


----------



## panda

F-Flash said:


> When in thailand.


Get the penguin brand, they're a little bit nicer


----------



## Bert2368

childermass said:


> What’s in yours?



These are old fashioned fermented pickles, note the air locks on the lid of two of the filled jars?

This is the original pickling process, how real "Kosher dills" used to be made, also sauerkraut, kimchee, cortida...

Basically, you immerse your vegetables in a salt brine to exclude oxygen by immersion. The salt in the water and lack of Oxygen favors growth of lactobacteria, these bacteria make lactic acid to pickle the vegetables right in the jar, instead of the acetic acid found in vinegars one adds for modern commercial canned pickles or home made "refrigerator" type of pickles.

I had a lot more cucumbers this summer than I could use fresh, so I experimented a good bit with this.

The last batch that says "ghost horse" is kind of extreme. Dill, pickle spices + sliced horseradish root + halved, deseeded ghost peppers. My girlfriend is an extremophile- She likes this kind of food. Loves kimchee, extra hot salsas, thai restaurant foods at "5 star hot". 

I can't eat more than one of those pickles at a sitting. These cause some pain while consuming, a few minutes later, you start to realize the taste was good, plus the hot pepper endorphin rush. Whee!


----------



## bahamaroot

Bert2368 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> I HAVE BOUGHT A KNIFE THAT WILL NEVER NEED SHARPENING!!...
> ....MAYBE a step above the old "Ginzu 2000" serrated food saws. Just barely.


Hey, don't be knocking my Ginzu!


----------



## robenco15

300mm Toyama Sujihiki

Gorgeous knife. Just an incredible piece of steel.


----------



## daddy yo yo

I have one suji and no need for another. But if I had, it would be a Toyama!


----------



## ThinMan

daddy yo yo said:


> I have one suji and no need for another. But if I had, it would be a Toyama!



I have two sujihikis and feel I only need one. Why is that when I have 14 gyutos and feel I need more?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Same for me...


----------



## Ryndunk

I have a masakage kioshi 300 suji. I love it but whenever I see that toyama I wish I would have waited for it to be in stock.


----------



## cheflarge

I have eight & would always find another place for the right one! [emoji41]


----------



## Corradobrit1

Part of my Messenkontor order. A Le Thier's/Perceval folding knife/EDC with Briar wood (Bruyere) scales


----------



## childermass

Corradobrit1 said:


> Part of my Messenkontor order. A Le Thier's/Perceval folding knife/EDC with Briar wood (Bruyere) scales



A real beauty!


----------



## HRC_64

Corradobrit1 said:


> Part of my Messenkontor order. A Le Thier's/Perceval folding knife/EDC with Briar wood (Bruyere) scales


Like that ~art-deco~ vibe...very nice !


----------



## Andrew

Corradobrit1 said:


> Part of my Messenkontor order. A Le Thier's/Perceval folding knife/EDC with Briar wood (Bruyere) scales


Yeah, that's a really elegant folder- nice find!


----------



## Kgp

childermass said:


> A real beauty!


Beautiful! Love the wood.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Xerxes 230 gyuto. About 195g









And another of the Perceval with some better lighting. Love the tactile feel of this knife in the hand


----------



## panda

kkf is predominantly knife mormons


----------



## nakneker




----------



## Xenif

panda said:


> kkf is predominantly knife mormons


Really? I thought we were more like Knife Buddhists, and adhere to the four noble truths of Buying, Cutting, Sharpening, and Selling. All in the hope of attaining Knirvana one day. But most of us never get to Knirvana, and are just caught in the endless cycle of suffering that is BST. 

Then there are those who is able to reach Knirvana but delays doing so out of compassion in order to save suffering beings: the Brodia-sattva


----------



## Jon-cal

Santa brought me a new JNS Mazaki 270! This thing is an absolute beast. At 280mm on the edge and 274g it makes my 197g 240 feel like a toy.


----------



## Panamapeet

240 ku Kato workhorse, couldn’t be happier! Beast of a knife (270 gram!)


----------



## Anton

y


Corradobrit1 said:


> Xerxes 230 gyuto. About 195g
> 
> View attachment 46283
> View attachment 46282
> 
> 
> And another of the Perceval with some better lighting. Love the tactile feel of this knife in the hand
> View attachment 46285


you gonna like that Xerxes


----------



## MrHiggins

I got a Xerxes, too.

I also picked up a Bradford Guardian 4 in m390. Mean mamma-jamma!


----------



## 954kevin

new year, new cutting board!
man... five years ago i drove a turbocharged car and would have been celebrating the new year with a large amount of party favors and strippers.
now im clean, drive a toyota minivan and my big new years excitement is buying a cutting board on etsy... 
not that im complaining...  

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## panda

954kevin said:


> new year, new cutting board!
> man... five years ago i drove a turbocharged car and would have been celebrating the new year with a large amount of party favors and strippers.
> now im clean, drive a toyota minivan and my big new years excitement is buying a cutting board on etsy...
> not that im complaining...
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!!!



i'm assuming 954 is area code in which case 5 years ago i would have told you to hang out with me. i live in broward also.


----------



## 954kevin

panda said:


> i'm assuming 954 is area code in which case 5 years ago i would have told you to hang out with me. i live in broward also.



 i am a lot of fun at parties! but, the 954 in 954kevin has carried over from my first forum, fireblades dot org. which a honda sportbike board. my current mc is a cbr 954rr, 954cc's of butt puckering machine thats trying to kill me if i ever lose even an oz of the respect it demands. 

954kevin is my name in all my forums. harder to forget that way! i live in good ole southern indiana right on the ohio river, area code 812. its rural, and keeps me out of trouble. 

spent most of my life in the fast lane living in louisville ky area, im about an hour west of there now.


----------



## panda

word, nice bike!! i want one of those vintage tiny engine honda bikes that revs to 20k


----------



## ChrisL45

My newest, and honestly not a knife I really need, but I wanted it, and it was an opportunity to learn to use a single bevel knife, and sharpen them as well. It's a Tojiro Usuba. I'm liking it, but there's a bit of a learning curve. Didn't want to get too crazy on the uroashi.


----------



## Barmoley

It took a bit, but it is here now.....


----------



## YG420

Barmoley said:


> It took a bit, but it is here now.....
> 
> View attachment 46446
> View attachment 46447
> View attachment 46448


Glad to see it finally get to you!


----------



## toddnmd

Barmoley said:


> It took a bit, but it is here now.....



What is that?


----------



## Barmoley

YG420 said:


> Glad to see it finally get to you!



Yeah, thanks. Balance is very good. I have high hopes for it, time will tell.


----------



## Barmoley

toddnmd said:


> What is that?



Catcheside forged geometry. The reflection washed out the makers mark didn't notice it.


----------



## Ruso

A pair of Markin knives. Arrived just couple days before new years.


----------



## cheflarge

DAMN........... Darn sexy!


----------



## Barmoley

Ruso said:


> A pair of Markin knives. Arrived just couple days before new years.


Andrei does some good work. I am playing with his cronidur 30 gyuto that looks very similar to your gyuto and I like it a lot.


----------



## cheflarge

Barmoley said:


> Andrei does some good work. I am playing with his cronidur 30 gyuto that looks very similar to your gyuto and I like it a lot.



Just received: 230mm Damascus Sujihiki by Andrei Markin. Just unboxed, can't wait to get her on the board


----------



## cheflarge

cheflarge said:


> Just received: 230mm Damascus Sujihiki by Andrei Markin. Just unboxed, can't wait to get her on the board
> View attachment 46453


330mm


----------



## Andrew

cheflarge said:


> 330mm



That makes a lot more sense! I was wondering why your board was so small...!


----------



## cheflarge




----------



## Eloh

Nice ones. I will get a 260 gyuto from him and. I can't wait.


----------



## Greenbean1224

Just got these this week. Needed baths


----------



## hukdizzle

So stoked on the Markin knives. I am in talks with him to get some custom work done ASAP!


----------



## preizzo

Mazaki gyuto 240 and an unknown takobiki that I hope some can give me some more info.


----------



## ThinMan

Greenbean1224 said:


> Just got these this week. Needed baths



What are they?


----------



## panda

ThinMan said:


> What are they?


look like shig & maz


----------



## ThinMan

panda said:


> look like shig & maz



Thanks! They look nice.


----------



## milkbaby

Barmoley said:


> It took a bit, but it is here now.....



This Catcheside is badass. Nice...


----------



## minibatataman

Nothing too fancy, a munetoshi and an uraku. Good combo for the price


----------



## Ryndunk

Toyama 165 honesuki. Finally decided to upgrade from the tojiro dp.


----------



## MartinT

nice bike



954kevin said:


> i am a lot of fun at parties! but, the 954 in 954kevin has carried over from my first forum, fireblades dot org. which a honda sportbike board. my current mc is a cbr 954rr, 954cc's of butt puckering machine thats trying to kill me if i ever lose even an oz of the respect it demands.
> 
> 954kevin is my name in all my forums. harder to forget that way! i live in good ole southern indiana right on the ohio river, area code 812. its rural, and keeps me out of trouble.
> 
> spent most of my life in the fast lane living in louisville ky area, im about an hour west of there now.


----------



## Greenbean1224

ThinMan said:


> What are they?


Mazaki 240 and a shig 240 
Both look great after a little tlc


----------



## tongas




----------



## Corradobrit1

Some scared veggies there, except that one raddish who seems to be smiling......


----------



## 954kevin

looks like a watanabe box in there...


----------



## ACHiPo

Tosa Nakiri 165 mm
Bought it as a starter carbon knife, but I'm very impressed at the quality for the price (<$40) at Hida Tool
View media item 31225


----------



## ACHiPo

Also received this 240 mm Ryusen Brazen Gyuto picked up here from Dreamweaver (a great transaction).


----------



## Taramonia

Haven't gotten to use them yet as they both came in today, but I got a little album. 270mm White2 Wakui I got in trade and a 240mm SS Clad Kintaro from JKI.

https://imgur.com/a/bdi7LVe


----------



## tongas

Wakui 210 (Cleancut)


----------



## Ryndunk

Funny, I get annoyed taking stickers off all the vegetables.


----------



## tongas

Kaeru 210 Jns


----------



## Kippington

That Kaeru is gorgeous...


----------



## tongas

Top : Kaeru 149,8 gr
Bot : Wakui 170,4 gr


----------



## panda

Kippington said:


> That Kaeru is gorgeous...


bottom of salmon not so much


----------



## tongas

hence emergency unit... Sadly couldn't do much, ended in ceviche !


----------



## tongas

trout , salmons are too big for my small kitchen


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> bottom of salmon not so much


why?


----------



## Kai Wang

Shigefusa nikiri


----------



## tongas

Makoto Kurosaki 240 . this one is still in USA, will get it in March, when my friend comes back.


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

Custom Shig Kitaeji steak knife:


----------



## HRC_64

Looks amazing...any hagane or just pure kitaeji ?


----------



## tongas

Christmas gift pic.
from top to bottom: 240 Mazaki jns latest version , 210 Wakui Cleancut , 210 Munetoshi , 210 Kaeru Jns , 
165 Munetoshi petty twins


----------



## preizzo

tongas said:


> Christmas gift pic.
> from top to bottom: 240 Mazaki jns latest version , 210 Wakui Cleancut , 210 Munetoshi , 210 Kaeru Jns ,
> 165 Munetoshi petty twins



Nice Christmas


----------



## tongas

Santa didn't fight back as I robbed his boots, helps a lot !


----------



## panda

tongas said:


> Christmas gift pic.
> from top to bottom: 240 Mazaki jns latest version , 210 Wakui Cleancut , 210 Munetoshi , 210 Kaeru Jns ,
> 165 Munetoshi petty twins


You could have gotten one truly awesome.knife instead of bunch of beaters tho..


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> You could have gotten one truly awesome.knife instead of bunch of beaters tho..


ouch


----------



## tongas

panda said:


> You could have gotten one truly awesome.knife instead of bunch of beaters tho..



Sure, but for that purpose you need to know exactly what your needs are.

I see it other way round . Taking advantage of black friday and bst deals ,I was able to buy a bunch of knives, and i will have time to try different profile,geometrie etc...to know what suits me better.

Maybe next year or so ,i'll know more about it.
Buying a shig, honyaki or Kato from scratch w'd be nonsense, in my point of view.

I'm done now with knive purchase and will focus on their use  trying to discover where they do shine, or not !

I'd like to improve my sharpenning skill too and having different profiles, grinds are also a plus .

I did have some very,very good deals on most of this knives, don't worry


----------



## HRC_64

panda said:


> You could have gotten one truly awesome.knife instead of bunch of beaters tho..



As long as they were bought at the same time.... OP still qualifies for "buy once, cry once" 



(j/k OP, good luck and enjoy that new ~haul~)


----------



## tongas

HRC_64 said:


> As long as they were bought at the same time.... OP still qualifies for "buy once, cry once"
> 
> 
> 
> (j/k OP, good luck and enjoy that new ~haul~)



Thanks, I did some homework before buying them,so I think I'll enjoy the journey !
my bladder being far from eyes, don't think i'll cry for long


----------



## Corradobrit1

BeepBeepImAJeep said:


> Custom Shig Kitaeji steak knife:


 Would love to know how the edge holds up against ceramic. It is a looker for sure.


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

HRC_64 said:


> Looks amazing...any hagane or just pure kitaeji ?



Pure kitaeji.


----------



## preizzo

Not my latest but still recently added 

Honiyaki gyuto from @evan.antzenberger
Monostell carbon 1,25 62 gyuto from @dalmanknives


----------



## MontezumaBoy

My Devin now has a buddy ... thanks to B/S/T (Kevin) ...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Most recent arrival is mazaki 270mm stainless clad ginsanko Yanagi from Maksim at jns






With the “family”… the 210mm nashiji is from Knifewear and 180mm KU is from jns


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Looks like somebody’s back in the game eh Tanner?


----------



## McMan

MontezumaBoy said:


> My Devin now has a buddy ... thanks to B/S/T (Kevin) ...



You're a lucky dude--and Ashy's crazy!
Keep me in mind if you decide one is enough...


----------



## Barmoley

preizzo said:


> Not my latest but still recently added
> 
> Honiyaki gyuto from @evan.antzenberger
> Monostell carbon 1,25 62 gyuto from @dalmanknives
> 
> View attachment 46597


How do you like 1.2562 as compared to others you’ve had? I want to try this steel, but can’t find anyone to make me a knife in it. Both blades are beautiful.


----------



## hrc63

tongas said:


> Christmas gift pic.
> from top to bottom: 240 Mazaki jns latest version , 210 Wakui Cleancut , 210 Munetoshi , 210 Kaeru Jns ,
> 165 Munetoshi petty twins


----------



## milkbaby

MontezumaBoy said:


> My Devin now has a buddy ... thanks to B/S/T (Kevin) ...



Really nice pair! What steels are those???


----------



## milkbaby

Sometimes a knife doesn't turn out quite as beautiful as hoped for. 











More beautiful if left with this type of finish IMHO:







But at least the handle is decent:







That's the knife life: win some, lose some. 
245ish x 53ish wide bevel gyuto


----------



## preizzo

Barmoley said:


> How do you like 1.2562 as compared to others you’ve had? I want to try this steel, but can’t find anyone to make me a knife in it. Both blades are beautiful.


Think I have two more knives in this still, but need to ask first again to the maker. I love it, the steel is just stupid good and Robin did a superb job on the shape and on the ht of the blade.


----------



## Barmoley

preizzo said:


> Think I have two more knives in this still, but need to ask first again to the maker. I love it, the steel is just stupid good and Robin did a superb job on the shape and on the ht of the blade.


Sounds great. Wish I had access to this steel... You know where to find me once you decide to move to something else


----------



## Benuser

milkbaby said:


> Sometimes a knife doesn't turn out quite as beautiful as hoped for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More beautiful if left with this type of finish IMHO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least the handle is decent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the knife life: win some, lose some.
> 245ish x 53ish wide bevel gyuto


Sorry to hear you don't like it. Give it a bit of time. Otherwise, I'm quite sure you will find a buyer for it.


----------



## Benuser

Higonokami, 7.4cm (2.9"), Blue-2, brass handle with black lacquer in water drops finish.


----------



## HRC_64

Curious about that handle...looks cool and sounds interesting


----------



## slengteng

I felt in wide bevels


----------



## Benuser

HRC_64 said:


> Curious about that handle...looks cool and sounds interesting


FWIIW, the retailer calls it '_IZUSHIBUKI'._


----------



## KellyW

Sukenari 240mm Nickel Damascus Wa Gyuoto Hap40 from JCK
amazingly sharp OOTB
simple handle

Used very cautiously


----------



## ivnj

MontezumaBoy said:


> My Devin now has a buddy ... thanks to B/S/T (Kevin) ...


Nice handle, what material is used for spacer on the right?


----------



## Andrew

240 Tsukasa Hinoura- to say this is one of the most beautiful objects I've ever held would be an understatement... this thing is really special.


----------



## 954kevin

wow


----------



## milkbaby

Andrew said:


> 240 Tsukasa Hinoura- to say this is one of the most beautiful objects I've ever held would be an understatement... this thing is really special.
> View attachment 46689



BEAUTIFUL!

Did you track it down from one of the retail sources mentioned in your thread? Where did you get it, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Andrew

milkbaby said:


> BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Did you track it down from one of the retail sources mentioned in your thread? Where did you get it, inquiring minds want to know.



Another member responded to my BST post and had it unused, purchased from JKI... I'm feeling very grateful towards this group of folks right now!


----------



## HRC_64

Future MOMA exhibit... 








Andrew said:


> 240 Tsukasa Hinoura- to say this is one of the most beautiful objects I've ever held would be an understatement... this thing is really special.


----------



## panda

but how does it cut?? btw i really like that grain on the handle!!


----------



## milkbaby

panda said:


> but how does it cut?? btw i really like that grain on the handle!!



Yeah, I really don't understand this trend of so many knives on BST recently that have never been used, not even once?!?


----------



## Barmoley

milkbaby said:


> Yeah, I really don't understand this trend of so many knives on BST recently that have never been used, not even once?!?


It's because we buy too many knives


----------



## Nemo

Barmoley said:


> It's because we buy too many knives


Ridiculous proposition [emoji6]


----------



## Barmoley

Nemo said:


> Ridiculous proposition [emoji6]


You are right Nemo, I apologize, I had a weak moment and wrote a stupid thing, I’ll be standing in the corner if anyone needs me


----------



## F-Flash

Its because some people try to Be vendors without paying taxes.


----------



## Nemo

Barmoley said:


> You are right Nemo, I apologize, I had a weak moment and wrote a stupid thing, I’ll be standing in the corner if anyone needs me


Hey- just to be clear- I was only joshing (Aussie slang for a friendly joking tease). 

Besides- We've all had these impure thoughts at times [emoji16]


----------



## Barmoley

Nemo said:


> Hey- just to be clear- I was only joshing (Aussie slang for a friendly joking tease).
> 
> Besides- We've all had these impure thoughts at times [emoji16]



I know I got it. I was joking too, ofcourse my kids don’t think I am funny either


----------



## Nemo

Barmoley said:


> I know I got it. I was joking too, ofcourse my kids don’t think I am funny either


Yeah, I thought so but thought it wouldn't hurt to be sure [emoji41]

My eldest is a real conniseur of dad jokes.... NOT [emoji2]


----------



## tongas

Andrew said:


> 240 Tsukasa Hinoura- to say this is one of the most beautiful objects I've ever held would be an understatement... this thing is really special.
> View attachment 46689



Not a big fan of damas blades , but this one is stunning !


----------



## kevpenbanc

260mm x 55mm
Blue 2 core with low layer dammy cladding.
Thin and light at 205g.
Finish is impeccable.

Pictures are from Chris.


----------



## cheflarge

kevpenbanc said:


> 260mm x 55mm
> Blue 2 core with low layer dammy cladding.
> Thin and light at 205g.
> Finish is impeccable.
> 
> Pictures are from Chris.
> View attachment 46692
> 
> View attachment 46693
> 
> View attachment 46694
> 
> View attachment 46695
> 
> View attachment 46697
> View attachment 46698
> View attachment 46696


Some kinda sexy, right there!!!!!


----------



## milkbaby

The Goldeband is beautiful... I especially like the checking in the wood saya, normally would consider a flaw but it really works aesthetically with the look of the cladding and remaining hammer marks.

Are both the handle and saya ringed gidgee or something else?


----------



## kevpenbanc

milkbaby said:


> The Goldeband is beautiful... I especially like the checking in the wood saya, normally would consider a flaw but it really works aesthetically with the look of the cladding and remaining hammer marks.
> 
> Are both the handle and saya ringed gidgee or something else?



I believe so.
Didn't actually ask.

Yeah, there's no structural issues with saya


----------



## Dendrobatez

Grabbed a "saw"-jihiki from Dalman, spent a ton of time with it at work over the busy holiday weeks - it's a good bit of fun to use. Right now all I seem to use is a deba and this knife so it was a good buy.


----------



## BigPapiDoesItAgain

Minamoto Nashiji Blue #2 210 mm Gyuto. This is my first Japanese chef knife, though I have a Shun Classic 6" utility knife I received 10 years of so as a gift. Looks like I may have a burgeoning new hobby.


----------



## valgard

240 Gesshin Ittetsu Honyaki


----------



## Jville

Greenbean1224 said:


> Mazaki 240 and a shig 240
> Both look great after a little tlc



Quit busting on my patina man. That was la natural.


----------



## YG420

valgard said:


> 240 Gesshin Ittetsu Honyaki


Dope!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Mucho Bocho said:


> Looks like somebody’s back in the game eh Tanner?



Lol we’ll have to see… so far these are all 2018 purchases that have arrived refnerlt, haven’t bought anything new for 2019 (yet)


----------



## Elliot

A twofer!

Top: Kato Standard Gyuto 210mm
Bottom: Konosuke Fujiyama Aogami 1 Gyuto 210mm


----------



## Davidh

240mm Damascus konosuke fujiyama gyuto and fujiyama 150mm petty. Just got the petty in the mail today.


----------



## Anton

Davidh said:


> 240mm Damascus konosuke fujiyama gyuto and fujiyama 150mm petty. Just got the petty in the mail today. View attachment 46928


how much are Kono Damascus going for these days? retail level


----------



## Maccne0718

Are those the old stock or new stock ones?


----------



## Davidh

Anton said:


> how much are Kono Damascus going for these days? retail level


I paid 700 usd for mine on ebay. Not sure if that was fair market value (retail) or not for Damascus. I was happy to get it for that. Bernal cutlery just had an auction for two kono's. They sold for 1100 usd and 1150 usd.


----------



## Davidh

The 240 was purchased in 2013 so I'm guessing old stock. They petty was just purchased two days ago from tosho so safe bet would be new stock. Not sure what year is considered old stock. Maybe someone else can help with that.


----------



## Omega

Err.. did you purchase the B1 Damascus off eBay recently ? Or off eBay in 2013?

All old stock Blue steel Fujiyama before 2017 are wide bevel. And the choil looks much straighter, like the new FM sharpener.


----------



## Davidh

Omega said:


> Err.. did you purchase the B1 Damascus off eBay recently ? Or off eBay in 2013?
> 
> All old stock Blue steel Fujiyama before 2017 are wide bevel. And the choil looks much straighter, like the new FM sharpener.


I purchased it off ebay recently. The owner said it was purchased new in 2013. I dont have the knowledge not the experience to know the difference. I just know they're hard to get right now. So what exactly is the biggest difference between the old and new stock?


----------



## Omega

@Anton retail on the new Kono Fuji Damascus has been around 700-800. Only two places have gotten them- Tosho and Bernal. 

Bernals were... pretty special though. Blue Super from Konosuke is super super rare. I’ve only ever seen 2 instances of blue super Fujiyama double bevel, and one of them was crazy old stock from 2011-2012. Additionally, Tanaka doesn’t really like blue super Damascus, as he feels they have a higher failure rate... so these aren’t likely to be made again for a fair few years. Additionally, the measurements on one of those was a real outlier.


----------



## ashy2classy

kevpenbanc said:


> 260mm x 55mm
> Blue 2 core with low layer dammy cladding.
> Thin and light at 205g.
> Finish is impeccable.



Never properly replied to this one. That Goldeband is ****in sick! His knives have always caught my attention. I love the rustic finish and the ringed gidgee / brass handles. I bet they destroy. Enjoy!


----------



## madelinez

Received this today, cuts even better than I expected.


----------



## Supraunleaded

valgard said:


> 240 Gesshin Ittetsu Honyaki


Shiny!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Beautiful! Spec's? Blade materials? Inquiring minds want to know!



madelinez said:


> Received this today, cuts even better than I expected.


----------



## madelinez

MontezumaBoy said:


> Beautiful! Spec's? Blade materials? Inquiring minds want to know!



It's a Mert Tansu workhorse, 232mm long, 55mm tall. The blade is made from Damasteel which is a combination of two PM stainless steels, RWL-34 and PMC-27 (PM version of AEB-L). Handle is ringed Gidgee with sapwood. I'm not sure how to describe the grind correctly, but it seems slightly convex. Only had the chance to use it for lunch today but it's a lot of fun, food release is great and no noticeable wedging so far


----------



## MontezumaBoy

madelinez said:


> It's a Mert Tansu workhorse, 232mm long, 55mm tall. The blade is made from Damasteel which is a combination of two PM stainless steels, RWL-34 and PMC-27 (PM version of AEB-L). Handle is ringed Gidgee with sapwood. I'm not sure how to describe the grind correctly, but it seems slightly convex. Only had the chance to use it for lunch today but it's a lot of fun, food release is great and no noticeable wedging so far


 
Thx Madelinez - got the Mert Tansu part! Was wondering about the length vs height so thx! Beautiful! Thought it might be Damasteel as well. I have a Dalhman in Thor that is a fav as well! Thx for posting and updating! Much appreciated - enjoy!


----------



## McMan

madelinez said:


> It's a Mert Tansu workhorse, 232mm long, 55mm tall. The blade is made from Damasteel which is a combination of two PM stainless steels, RWL-34 and PMC-27 (PM version of AEB-L). Handle is ringed Gidgee with sapwood. I'm not sure how to describe the grind correctly, but it seems slightly convex. Only had the chance to use it for lunch today but it's a lot of fun, food release is great and no noticeable wedging so far


Handle's a beaut too!


----------



## milkbaby

Every knife from Mert looks awesome. Congrats!


----------



## cheflarge

Merts work RULES the EARTH!!!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Omega said:


> Err.. did you purchase the B1 Damascus off eBay recently ? Or off eBay in 2013?
> 
> All old stock Blue steel Fujiyama before 2017 are wide bevel. And the choil looks much straighter, like the new FM sharpener.


You are correct, old ones are wide bevel. This appears to be a new one. Also the old ones usually came with a horn handle.


----------



## Brandon Wicks

Just got my FuRinKaZan 240mm Lefty Mioroshi Deba in Aoko#2! I’m very impressed with the fit and finish of this knife. The out of the box edge is pretty darn decent too. Especially for a deba. Haven’t used it yet but I’ll be breaking it in tomorrow on some salmons and albacore tomorrow.


----------



## cheflarge

DAMN!!! Very nice!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Something completely new for me Differentially hardened 240 guyto by TX Knives out of Denmark. Its tall 55mm at the heel, super flat (like nakiri) and super thin, I mean insanely thin. It just came in and I only messed around with it for a few cuts but really flew through product with a decent non-sticking. The steel feels very hard and pretty stiff considering the taper it has. I'm pretty impressed so far.


----------



## ashy2classy

Mucho Bocho said:


> Something completely new for me Differentially hardened 240 guyto by TX Knives out of Denmark. Its tall 55mm at the heel, super flat (like nakiri) and super thin, I mean insanely thin. It just came in and I only messed around with it for a few cuts but really flew through product with a decent non-sticking. The steel feels very hard and pretty stiff considering the taper it has. I'm pretty impressed so far.



YES!!! I need to try one of Steffen's knives. Enjoy!

BTW, great collection! I should know this, but what are the two wide bevels that have matching handles?


----------



## 5698k

My first honyaki, a Toyama.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Mucho Bocho said:


> Something completely new for me Differentially hardened 240 guyto by TX Knives out of Denmark. Its tall 55mm at the heel, super flat (like nakiri) and super thin, I mean insanely thin. It just came in and I only messed around with it for a few cuts but really flew through product with a decent non-sticking. The steel feels very hard and pretty stiff considering the taper it has. I'm pretty impressed so far.
> 
> View attachment 47027
> View attachment 47028
> View attachment 47029
> View attachment 47030
> View attachment 47031
> View attachment 47032




I like that profile a lot! I see you have a problem as well! HaHa!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

ashy2classy said:


> YES!!! I need to try one of Steffen's knives. Enjoy!
> 
> BTW, great collection! I should know this, but what are the two wide bevels that have matching handles?



Thanks. Those are 210/240 Kono Fuji Ginsan's in curly mango from Burl Source rehandled by Ian Haburn. The 240 was my thinest knife, until today.


----------



## ashy2classy

Mucho Bocho said:


> Thanks. Those are 210/240 Kono Fuji Ginsan's in curly mango from Burl Source rehandled by Ian Haburn. The 240 was my thinest knife, until today.



Ah I thought they were Konos but knew the kanji on the left wasn't aogami. Totally forgot about the old ginsans. Duh! Thanks and enjoy the TX!


----------



## valgard

That sakimaru tho... Lefty or double bevel?


Mucho Bocho said:


> Something completely new for me Differentially hardened 240 guyto by TX Knives out of Denmark. Its tall 55mm at the heel, super flat (like nakiri) and super thin, I mean insanely thin. It just came in and I only messed around with it for a few cuts but really flew through product with a decent non-sticking. The steel feels very hard and pretty stiff considering the taper it has. I'm pretty impressed so far.
> 
> View attachment 47027
> View attachment 47028
> View attachment 47029
> View attachment 47030
> View attachment 47031
> View attachment 47032


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Thanks. It’s a double, right hand bias.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Mucho Bocho said:


> View attachment 47032



Beautiful addition and line up ... looks like someone might need another mag strip (& wall) though!


----------



## milkbaby

Mucho Bocho said:


> Something completely new for me Differentially hardened 240 guyto by TX Knives out of Denmark. Its tall 55mm at the heel, super flat (like nakiri) and super thin, I mean insanely thin. It just came in and I only messed around with it for a few cuts but really flew through product with a decent non-sticking. The steel feels very hard and pretty stiff considering the taper it has. I'm pretty impressed so far.
> 
> View attachment 47027
> View attachment 47028
> View attachment 47029
> View attachment 47030
> View attachment 47031
> View attachment 47032



Really attractive knife, I've always liked what I've seen of his work online.

The run of knives from shorter to longer on that mag strip is kinda OCD.


----------



## wilburh

Nice knife 5698k!!!


----------



## ashy2classy

Got lucky with this one. Konosuke Blue #2 honyaki 240mm gyuto


----------



## Supraunleaded

ashy2classy said:


> Got lucky with this one. Konosuke Blue #2 honyaki 240mm gyuto


Yes yes yes...omg sell that to meeeeeeeeee


----------



## preizzo

Supraunleaded said:


> Yes yes yes...omg sell that to meeeeeeeeee


Have a 270 if you are interested in it. [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Beautitful stuff Kevin - is the handle one of your designs or did it come with the blade (via Tony L)? Thx for posting!



ashy2classy said:


> Got lucky with this one. Konosuke Blue #2 honyaki 240mm gyuto


----------



## Anton

ashy2classy said:


> Got lucky with this one. Konosuke Blue #2 honyaki 240mm gyuto



dude


----------



## panda

i think that was from tim johnson aka taz, he did my first few rehandles.


----------



## valgard

This thing cuts like crazy. I polished the hamon a bit to make it pop.


----------



## panda

what is it? why does the choil look like it had a torch taken to it? was it reverse tempered?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Nice comet.

IG page show the quality
https://www.instagram.com/p/BsZJSGEBHmx/


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> i think that was from tim johnson aka taz, he did my first few rehandles.


winner winner chiken dina


----------



## ashy2classy

valgard said:


> This thing cuts like crazy. I polished the hamon a bit to make it pop.



YEEESSS!!!!! We need a review when you've had a chance to use it a bit.


----------



## ashy2classy

MontezumaBoy said:


> Beautitful stuff Kevin - is the handle one of your designs or did it come with the blade (via Tony L)? Thx for posting!



Thanks! @panda is correct, it's from Tim Johnson, it was his knife. It's a great handle, but I'm gonna replace it.


----------



## valgard

panda said:


> what is it? why does the choil look like it had a torch taken to it? was it reverse tempered?


Choil is just dark and in the shadows duh. It's a Comet, @Corradobrit1 linked Trey's original IG post.


----------



## QCDawg

Hinoura W1 Stanless Clad 210 
Wakui 270 w2 Stanless Clad

https://photos.app.goo.gl/HZfSFUf4vatdQsvH6


----------



## valgard

nice scores Bill


----------



## Kai Wang

ashy2classy said:


> Got lucky with this one. Konosuke Blue #2 honyaki 240mm gyuto


God!!! Water quench honyaki!!! Amazing knife!! What is the detail of the handle !?


----------



## Supraunleaded

preizzo said:


> Have a 270 if you are interested in it. [emoji6][emoji6]


Ohhh pictures plex!!!


----------



## preizzo

Supraunleaded said:


> Ohhh pictures plex!!!


Here you have


----------



## Supraunleaded

preizzo said:


> Here you have View attachment 47186
> View attachment 47187


Hrggh I’ve had a crisis! Lemme bookmark this post and get back to you when I have enough monies!


----------



## Froztitanz

240mm Yoshimune Gyuto in W#1. Stainless ku finish. Desert ironwood handle and mammoth tooth spacer. 





Bocote saya.


----------



## milkbaby

I've always enjoyed the look of Yoshimune knives, especially his KU finish. That handle and saya are super nice touches!


----------



## Froztitanz

milkbaby said:


> I've always enjoyed the look of Yoshimune knives, especially his KU finish. That handle and saya are super nice touches!


Thank you. I should add that the handles and saya were done by Chef Duy Pham. It was an excellent experience dealing with him.


----------



## valgard

250mm and 310mm suji


----------



## panda

that's a suji?? gyutohiki?


----------



## milkbaby

Kato is nice but that Raquin is killer!


----------



## Froztitanz

valgard said:


> 250mm and 310mm suji


Is the handle on the raquin a bog oak handle?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

That Kato grind. ‘Tis Master smith. Popcorn aside. Is reverent.


----------



## Dhoff

Froztitanz said:


> View attachment 47231
> 240mm Yoshimune Gyuto in W#1. Stainless ku finish. Desert ironwood handle and mammoth tooth spacer.
> 
> View attachment 47232
> 
> Bocote saya.



That is a danger to my wallet.

May I please ask, where and how much? I am also a bit confused by "stainless ku finish" when it is a W#1. Is it cladding?


----------



## Froztitanz

Dhoff said:


> That is a danger to my wallet.
> 
> May I please ask, where and how much? I am also a bit confused by "stainless ku finish" when it is a W#1. Is it cladding?



It is a clad knife, with a ku finish.


----------



## Dhoff

Is it bad form to ask where you acquired it?


----------



## valgard

Froztitanz said:


> Is the handle on the raquin a bog oak handle?


Burnt oak, the most typical Raquin handle.


----------



## Froztitanz

Dhoff said:


> Is it bad form to ask where you acquired it?



I've sent you a pm.



valgard said:


> Burnt oak, the most typical Raquin handle.



Looks amazing... The striations are crazy.


----------



## valgard

Froztitanz said:


> I've sent you a pm.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks amazing... The striations are crazy.


Super comfy handles.


----------



## alterwisser

valgard said:


> Super comfy handles.



I’d say the most comfortable handles out there ...

Too long though


----------



## daddy yo yo

alterwisser said:


> I’d say the most comfortable handles out there ...
> 
> Too long though


I would agree that Bryan‘s handles are a tad too long...


----------



## Froztitanz

daddy yo yo said:


> I would agree that Bryan‘s handles are a tad too long...


Does the handle length matter when using a pinch grip? Could they be designed with balance of the knife in mind? I'm a noob to this hobby, so please bear with me if this is a stupid question.


----------



## alterwisser

Froztitanz said:


> Does the handle length matter when using a pinch grip? Could they be designed with balance of the knife in mind? I'm a noob to this hobby, so please bear with me if this is a stupid question.



Most people prefer the balance point to be more in the blade.... so a longer/heavier handle wouldn’t help with that. 

The biggest issue with a longer handle when using pinch grip for me is that it can get tangled in the sleeve and or touches the forearm sometimes, depending on cutting motion and angle....

I know a lot of people who saw off Raquin handles ....


----------



## valgard

Froztitanz said:


> Does the handle length matter when using a pinch grip? Could they be designed with balance of the knife in mind? I'm a noob to this hobby, so please bear with me if this is a stupid question.


Like Altarweiser said, it gets tangled with the sleeves.

@alterwisser in the case of Bryan the balance is not really thrown back because the oak is so light. The sleeve thing is still there tho. But I still like them handles, so comfy!


----------



## alterwisser

valgard said:


> Like Altarweiser said, it gets tangled with the sleeves.
> 
> @alterwisser in the case of Bryan the balance is not really thrown back because the oak is so light. The sleeve thing is still there tho. But I still like them handles, so comfy!



Absolutely the most comfy feeling handles out there.... I actually don’t like the optics that much (too boring for my taste), but because they’re so comfy I wouldn’t erhandle them ...


----------



## Danzo

Boner alert


----------



## BGY_888

tongas said:


> Christmas gift pic.
> from top to bottom: 240 Mazaki jns latest version , 210 Wakui Cleancut , 210 Munetoshi , 210 Kaeru Jns ,
> 165 Munetoshi petty twins


How do you tell the mazaki one is the newest version or old version on jns ? Thanks


----------



## labor of love

Wasabi_GL said:


> How do you tell the mazaki one is the newest version or old version on jns ? Thanks


Older mazaki has a more santoku looking tip. Newer Mazaki have a pointy tip.


----------



## BGY_888

labor of love said:


> Older mazaki has a more santoku looking tip. Newer Mazaki have a pointy tip.


Thank you


----------



## bkultra

labor of love said:


> Older mazaki has a more santoku looking tip. Newer Mazaki have a pointy tip.



Mantoku*™*, this ain't your girlfriend's knife .


----------



## valgard

270 Kitaeji


----------



## panda

bkultra said:


> Mantoku*™*, this ain't your girlfriend's knife .


lolz


----------



## Customfan

Whoa! Those are some fancy blades


----------



## Michi

valgard said:


> 270 Kitaeji


That looks beautiful! I love the subtle damascus pattern.


----------



## daddy yo yo

My latest 2 additions:
180 Watanabe from BST
240 Blazen from hamono.nl (thank you, Elwin!)


----------



## Nemo

daddy yo yo said:


> My latest 2 additions:
> 180 Watanabe from BST
> 240 Blazen from hamono.nl (thank you, Elwin!)
> View attachment 47539


How do you like the Blazen?


----------



## daddy yo yo

I have literally just unpacked it, done some measuring. I absolutely love the weight. I am not a big fan of light knives. This one weighs 230g... More to come!


----------



## ACHiPo

Takefu Knife Village 180 Gyuto stainless clad white #1 and FT 150 Gyuto urushi handle and saya. These are my first choil shots--they are a ***** to take! The Takefu knife is my sacrificial practice knife for sharpening. A few test cuts with the TF knife and I understand the passion for this man's work--truly outstanding.


----------



## parbaked

You can take the sticker off your Denka...it won't void the warranty.


----------



## Corradobrit1

parbaked said:


> You can take the sticker off your Denka...it won't void the warranty.


But you'll lose the 'magic'


----------



## ACHiPo

parbaked said:


> You can take the sticker off your Denka...it won't void the warranty.


There's a warranty?


----------



## ACHiPo

Corradobrit1 said:


> But you'll lose the 'magic'


I think I'll leave it for a bit, even if it offends the sensibility of some--kinda like smoking a cigar with the band on. There will come a time for me to remove it.


----------



## Corradobrit1

I'm fully stickered up


----------



## zitangy

ACHiPo said:


> Takefu Knife Village 180 Gyuto stainless clad white #1 and FT 150 Gyuto urushi handle and saya."
> 
> is the santoku knife the one you made in Takefu??
> 
> rgds Z


----------



## ACHiPo

I guess it's a Santoku? The Takefu knife is the one with the scratched up blade, cherry handle and grey plastic ferrule (and no sticker).


----------



## daddy yo yo

Nemo said:


> How do you like the Blazen?


I now understand why this knife has been around for so long. I enjoy the knife, even though I have only had the chance tu use it for preparing one dinner... I like the profile and I enjoy its weight!


----------



## Nemo

daddy yo yo said:


> I now understand why this knife has been around for so long. I enjoy the knife, even though I have only had the chance tu use it for preparing one dinner... I like the profile and I enjoy its weight!


Yeah, that the sensation that I got with the Blazen was one of superb balance (recognising that it's amfairly subjective term).


----------



## Danzo

Martell from BST 
52100 240/56. First time handeling one of these. Seems to have an amazing grind, middleweight with good convex shoulders. We will see how it cuts dinner tonight.


----------



## drsmp

Kurosaki K tip petty in R2


----------



## cheflarge

drsmp said:


> View attachment 47772
> View attachment 47773
> Kurosaki K tip petty in R2


WHAT A EFFING STUNNER!!!


----------



## nonoyes

Sakai Yusuke. Victorinox. Both have given me great pleasure in the short time I've had them.


----------



## Kai Wang

Sakai Honosuke Ginsan Yanagi with Hon-ebony Handle. Very good example of what craftsmanship means.


----------



## mc2442

Glad you are enjoying Nonoyes, especially what I am sure you (didn't) spend on the boning/filet knife!


----------



## cheflarge

Um what.........?


----------



## 5698k

Toyama kasumi and honyaki with African Blackwood burl handles, mammoth tooth spacer.


----------



## preizzo

cheflarge said:


> WHAT A EFFING STUNNER!!!


Nice silhouette


----------



## Anton

5698k said:


> View attachment 47859
> 
> 
> Toyama kasumi and honyaki with African Blackwood burl handles, mammoth tooth spacer.


Very classy handles, proper complement to those Kamados


----------



## 5698k

Thank you!


----------



## Wdestate

5698k said:


> View attachment 47859
> 
> 
> Toyama kasumi and honyaki with African Blackwood burl handles, mammoth tooth spacer.



Very sleek sir


----------



## Kai Wang

mc2442 said:


> Glad you are enjoying Nonoyes, especially what I am sure you (didn't) spend on the boning/filet knife!


I have not ideal what you were saying.


----------



## parbaked

Kai Wang said:


> I have not ideal what you were saying.



I read it as the filet knife is inexpensive for the amount of enjoyment it is providing....


----------



## mc2442

That was exactly what I meant, sorry for any misunderstanding.


----------



## nonoyes

mc2442 said:


> Glad you are enjoying Nonoyes, especially what I am sure you (didn't) spend on the boning/filet knife!



I understood. And thanks. There are so many stunning or just unique knives on this thread I'm a bit ashamed to have posted that one but it really has been a joy to use for something so inaesthetic.


----------



## Wdestate

nonoyes said:


> I understood. And thanks. There are so many stunning or just unique knives on this thread I'm a bit ashamed to have posted that one but it really has been a joy to use for something so inaesthetic.



its a new knife thread not a unique/stunning knife thread! thanks for posting the new stuff!


----------



## Corradobrit1

We don't judge..... much


----------



## Elliot

Two newest:

Gesshin Heiji 240
Gesshin Kagekiyo petty 210


----------



## Chicagohawkie

egolan said:


> Two newest:
> 
> Gesshin Heiji 240
> Gesshin Kagekiyo petty 210


I want a Heiji!


----------



## HRC_64

Wdestate said:


> its a new knife thread not a unique/stunning knife thread! thanks for posting the new stuff!



Hey, if that knife works...it works...  AFAIK meatcutter don't gravitate toward a $1,000 blade...
Although this place does sometimes seem like anything not collectible isn't good enough to discuss.


----------



## Elliot

Chicagohawkie said:


> I want a Heiji!



Definitely beefy and will crack through carrots. I even had Jon pick the thinnest he had and clean 'er up. It's just a chunky monkey, no other way around that. Not necessarily a bad thing, but just worth noting.


----------



## Elliot

nonoyes said:


> I understood. And thanks. There are so many stunning or just unique knives on this thread I'm a bit ashamed to have posted that one but it really has been a joy to use for something so inaesthetic.



Just because some of us (me included) are adding some collectible like knives, doesn't mean we don't have stuff that's more economical and purely made for efficiency.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

egolan said:


> Definitely beefy and will crack through carrots. I even had Jon pick the thinnest he had and clean 'er up. It's just a chunky monkey, no other way around that. Not necessarily a bad thing, but just worth noting.


Thank you for this info. Will probably go custom Heiji route.


----------



## Elliot

Chicagohawkie said:


> Thank you for this info. Will probably go custom Heiji route.



For sure. I mean, at some level, that's just the way he makes knives. 
I have heard of people reaching out to him and saying "thinner than typical" and certainly a viable option. If you do go that route, would love to get your feedback.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

egolan said:


> For sure. I mean, at some level, that's just the way he makes knives.
> I have heard of people reaching out to him and saying "thinner than typical" and certainly a viable option. If you do go that route, would love to get your feedback.


Most definitely. I was loaned a Heiji a few years ago, not sure if it was a Gesshin though but I remember it being a great knive. Having him make one to specs more suitable to me would be the best option I think.


----------



## nakneker

This Ikeda 300 Honyaki in blue just came in, to be honest I didn’t think I’d be keeping it but after handling it I think I’m gonna give it a try. It’s much more nimble than I expected. Weighs 254 grams without the handle. That’s a Kono Fuji in 240 on the board next to it. Being blue steel I didn’t expect the hamon to be as visible as it is.


----------



## Elliot

nakneker said:


> View attachment 47942
> View attachment 47941
> View attachment 47940
> This Ikeda 300 Honyaki in blue just came in, to be honest I didn’t think I’d be keeping it but after handling it I think I’m gonna give it a try. It’s much more nimble than I expected. Weighs 254 grams without the handle. That’s a Kono Fuji in 240 on the board next to it. Being blue steel I didn’t expect the hamon to be as visible as it is.



GORGEOUS!!! Where did you track down an Ikeda honyaki in Blue Steel?


----------



## nakneker

egolan said:


> GORGEOUS!!! Where did you track down an Ikeda honyaki in Blue Steel?


 A friend had that and didn’t like it. I talked him out of it, not sure where he bought it.


----------



## Wdestate

nakneker said:


> A friend had that and didn’t like it. I talked him out of it, not sure where he bought it.



not positive but looks like the markings from the honyaki Tomohito sells from Iida-tool. He sent me a photo of a few blue honyaki very recently for sale that looked as far as i can tell identical.


----------



## Chefu

Wdestate said:


> not positive but looks like the markings from the honyaki Tomohito sells from Iida-tool. He sent me a photo of a few blue honyaki very recently for sale that looked as far as i can tell identical.



The blue #1 honyaki that Tomohito had recently was a 240 and had a handle. It looked awesome.


----------



## wind88

I just received a B1 honyaki fron Tomohito and its beautiful. The grind is very righty bias and convex. Unfortunately the horn ferrule is cracked in 2 places potentially due to extreme cold in Toronto during transport. It’s a very basic ho octa handle. Tomohito responded and offered to send a replacement handle within minutes after I emailed him. Highly recommended.


----------



## Godslayer

wind88 said:


> I just received a B1 honyaki fron Tomohito and its beautiful. The grind is very righty bias and convex. Unfortunately the horn ferrule is cracked in 2 places potentially due to extreme cold in Toronto during transport. It’s a very basic ho octa handle. Tomohito responded and offered to send a replacement handle within minutes after I emailed him. Highly recommended.



Yeah he's pretty good with the fixes, he's forgotten Saya for me twice and shipped them ems no issue after the fact


----------



## Ryndunk

Wat 270 in white.


----------



## john boomer

Trying to id these knives. one blade is shaped like a hockey stick.


----------



## john boomer

these are mysteries to me












P1350240



__ john boomer
__ Jan 23, 2019



interesting knife. think its for skinning.

















P1350223



__ john boomer
__ Jan 23, 2019



This is a foster bros. knife. its a mystery what its for....

















P1350222



__ john boomer
__ Jan 23, 2019



I have no idea what this knife is for.


----------



## Froztitanz

Tanaka 225mm W#2 gyuto.


----------



## Michi

It arrived this morning.


It's rather sharp out of the box, but I suspect I can get it sharper. So far, I've cut about 5 inches of cucumber with it, so no real impressions yet.

It's light and nimble, great balance, and the profile seems to "just fit".

I'm a bit intimidated though. At 250 mm actual length heel to tip, it's a fair bit longer than the 210 mm I've been using so far. I'm keeping an open mind. If it turns out too long for what I do in the available space, it'll have to go again. But I'll give it a at least a week or two to show its true colours.


----------



## mack

Kamon no. 3











Great knife, as expected.


Mack.


----------



## cheflarge

Michi said:


> It arrived this morning.
> View attachment 48137
> 
> It's rather sharp out of the box, but I suspect I can get it sharper. So far, I've cut about 5 inches of cucumber with it, so no real impressions yet.
> 
> It's light and nimble, great balance, and the profile seems to "just fit".
> 
> I'm a bit intimidated though. At 250 mm actual length heel to tip, it's a fair bit longer than the 210 mm I've been using so far. I'm keeping an open mind. If it turns out too long for what I do in the available space, it'll have to go again. But I'll give it a at least a week or two to show its true colours.


Details: Masamato? Steel, measurements, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Michi

cheflarge said:


> Details: Masamato? Steel, measurements, etc. Thanks.


Masamoto KS3124. Actual length from heel to tip is 250 mm. Height at the heel is 47 mm.


----------



## cheflarge

Michi said:


> Masamoto KS3124. Actual length from heel to tip is 250 mm. Height at the heel is 47 mm.


Beautiful knife!!! Steel?


----------



## Michi

cheflarge said:


> Beautiful knife!!! Steel?


White #2.


----------



## preizzo

cheflarge said:


> Details: Masamato? Steel, measurements, etc. Thanks.


‍‍‍


----------



## 954kevin

mack said:


> Kamon no. 3



that looks amazing


----------



## Michi

mack said:


> Kamon no. 3


This is beautiful. Reminds me of Leopard spots. The pulled-back angle of the ago reminds me of a sports car, as does the slender profile. Are you a surgeon, by any chance?


----------



## ashy2classy

mack said:


> Kamon no. 3
> Great knife, as expected.
> Mack.



Killer!


----------



## Jon-cal

Shigehiro 270. 254x49mm, 264g. It’s beefy!


----------



## tgfencer

Oh I like that! If it was 55mm+ it would be perfect.


----------



## parbaked

Is it bad when one's new stone cost more than the knife?


----------



## valgard

parbaked said:


> Is it bad when one's new stone cost more than the knife?



I have that all the time


----------



## panda

Jon-cal said:


> Shigehiro 270. 254x49mm, 264g. It’s beefy!
> 
> View attachment 48236
> 
> 
> View attachment 48237
> 
> 
> View attachment 48238


The grind on these look really good


----------



## Michi

parbaked said:


> Is it bad when one's new stone cost more than the knife?



Very, _very_ bad!


----------



## Froztitanz

Jon-cal said:


> Shigehiro 270. 254x49mm, 264g. It’s beefy!
> 
> View attachment 48236
> 
> 
> View attachment 48237
> 
> 
> View attachment 48238


Gorgeous picture. The convex looks good. Does it have good food release?


----------



## Froztitanz




----------



## refcast

That shigehiro looks like mini-kato. Anyway Froztitanz, have you tried your honyaki yet?


----------



## Froztitanz

refcast said:


> That shigehiro looks like mini-kato. Anyway Froztitanz, have you tried your honyaki yet?


It's Chinese New Year here in Singapore and everybody is busy visiting relatives. Myself included. Probably sometime this week. I'm also taking the time to admire the beautiful hamon and mirror polish first. Hahaha


----------



## ivnj

Froztitanz said:


> View attachment 48255
> View attachment 48256


Is that a custom order to add ikeda's last name?


----------



## Jon-cal

Froztitanz said:


> Gorgeous picture. The convex looks good. Does it have good food release?



It’s very very convex. The brushed finish kind of hides what’s going but there’s almost a bulge at the shinogi. It’s least obvious at the heel and harder to see from the choil shot. It almost feels like an S-grind when I run my fingers over it but it’s not. 

I’ve only used it to cut up a carrot so far, and that’s not much of an indication. I’ll put it to use more this week. Expectations are high though


----------



## Froztitanz

ivnj said:


> Is that a custom order to add ikeda's last name?


Yes, that was a request I made.


----------



## wind88

Froztitanz said:


> Yes, that was a request I made.


Did you upgrade the handle as well? How is it? The basic ho handle that came with mine must be the worst finished ho handle I have..


----------



## Froztitanz

Yes I did. I think the ebony used is very high grade ebony. It's incredibly dense, with great chatoyance and character. 

Unfortunately, there are a few spots where the handle thickness is more than the ferrule thickness, but fortunately I think can be sanded down quite easily.


----------



## Gjackson98

Kipp honyaki gyutos; WH and Laser


----------



## Nemo

Gjackson98 said:


> Kipp honyaki gyutos; WH and Laser


What steel? 1095?


----------



## milkbaby

Gjackson98 said:


> Kipp honyaki gyutos; WH and Laser



But Lieutenant Dan, they ain't got no handles!


----------



## Gjackson98

Nemo said:


> What steel? 1095?



I need to double check lol has been a while


----------



## Gjackson98

milkbaby said:


> But Lieutenant Dan, they ain't got no handles!



Hahahahaha I am making them handles myself, my winter project


----------



## Nemo

Gjackson98 said:


> Hahahahaha I am making them handles myself, my winter project


You could make them out of polar vortex ice [emoji1]


----------



## Gjackson98

Nemo said:


> You could make them out of polar vortex ice [emoji1]



Sounds like a good choice for Cold cuts


----------



## Anteater

Masakage Koishi 150mm petty to be the new counterpart to my Yoshikane Migaki 210mm gyuto.

The former is stainless clad AS while the latter is clad W#2. The Yoshikane has been an all around amazing kitchen knife, and I wasn't even feeling super pressed to get another one, but with the sale on I figured I'd go for something that would be better suited to some smaller/more delicate tasks around the kitchen, or for when I was only doing a few minutes of prep and didn't feel the need for the gyuto.

Haven't had the chance to use it yet but I'll report back when I do.


----------



## Anteater

Best choil shot I could get.


----------



## Gjackson98

Nemo said:


> What steel? 1095?



confirmed 1095 it is


----------



## minibatataman

parbaked said:


> Is it bad when one's new stone cost more than the knife?


Ahahha I was about to post mine!!


----------



## ashy2classy

Two latest additions...

*Dalman Damasteel (Thor) 250mm Gyuto - BST*












*Y. Ikeda Suminagashi Blue #1 240mm Gyuto - Bernal seconds sale*


----------



## ACHiPo

That Dalman Damasteel looks phenomenal!


----------



## minibatataman

ACHiPo said:


> That Dalman Damasteel looks phenomenal!


That choil shot is sick! Kevin I hate you so much right now


----------



## Corradobrit1

Thats quite an acute angle on the Dalman. How does it perform on the board?
What a looker.....


----------



## mack

Last addition: Konosuke HD2 300mm Sujihiki - next to its little brother, the HD2 240mm Gyuto and its little sister, the 150mm Petty. Those gyutos are found rather regular, but the Petty and the Sujihiki aren't seen very often (at least I don't see them often), so I'm glad I was able to complete my HD2 collection.







Mack.


----------



## 5698k

Nice looking set!


----------



## pd7077




----------



## cheflarge

pd7077 said:


>


[emoji2] [emoji7] [emoji41]


----------



## tgfencer

pd7077 said:


>



270mm I would guess? That's the best size of gyuto, all the cool kids use 'em.


----------



## pd7077

tgfencer said:


> 270mm I would guess? That's the best size of gyuto, all the cool kids use 'em.



Haha...yeah, it’s a 270. I’m a sucker for 270s


----------



## tgfencer

pd7077 said:


> Haha...yeah, it’s a 270. I’m a sucker for 270s



Oh me too. 270-300 is my sweet spot.


----------



## Anton

pd7077 said:


>


That's a good find 

I wasn't a fan of R2 steel but then found a couple of tricks, basically had to thing a bit, and the right stone and it's now one of my favs


----------



## dafox

Anton said:


> That's a good find
> 
> I wasn't a fan of R2 steel but then found a couple of tricks, basically had to thing a bit, and the right stone and it's now one of my favs


Which stone did you find goes well with the r2?


----------



## pd7077

Anton said:


> That's a good find
> 
> I wasn't a fan of R2 steel but then found a couple of tricks, basically had to thing a bit, and the right stone and it's now one of my favs



I’m wasn’t a big R2 fan either. The only one I liked was my former Takamura Uchigumo, and I kind of regret letting that one go. So far, I’m liking this one just as much even though I don’t typically like knives with thin spines.


----------



## Ivang

pd7077 said:


>




Oh man! that looks amazing!


----------



## ivnj

pd7077 said:


>











Yoshimi Kato R2 Petty finished by the same handle maker, he is a 80 year old retired smith from Miki, Hyogo


----------



## Marek07

Anton said:


> That's a good find
> 
> I wasn't a fan of R2 steel but then found a couple of tricks, basically had to thing a bit, and the right stone and it's now one of my favs


As dafox already asked, please tell us more. Which stone/s did you use for thinning and any other tricks you'd like to share.


----------



## Marek07

pd7077 said:


>


Just gorgeous!  Nice photos too.


----------



## Anton

Marek07 said:


> As dafox already asked, please tell us more. Which stone/s did you use for thinning and any other tricks you'd like to share.



Took a good bit of steel to thin with a diamond plate, it was originally 400 but it's a couple years old, then deburred a good bit as well, then moved to another diamond plate 1000 grit equivalent and finished with 6k arashiyama for refined finished or for a toothier finished also used an extra fine diamond plate, in the 3-5k grit range. To touch up I strop with felt and Marko diamond spray - holds super long


----------



## Marek07

Anton said:


> Took a good bit of steel to thin with a diamond plate, it was originally 400 but it's a couple years old, then deburred a good bit as well, then moved to another diamond plate 1000 grit equivalent and finished with 6k arashiyama for refined finished or for a toothier finished also used an extra fine diamond plate, in the 3-5k grit range. To touch up I strop with felt and Marko diamond spray - holds super long


Thanks for the write up. Quite a range of diamond plates in your arsenal!


----------



## Choppin

mack said:


> Last addition: Konosuke HD2 300mm Sujihiki - next to its little brother, the HD2 240mm Gyuto and its little sister, the 150mm Petty. Those gyutos are found rather regular, but the Petty and the Sujihiki aren't seen very often (at least I don't see them often), so I'm glad I was able to complete my HD2 collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack.



Beautiful. How stiff is that suji?


----------



## mack

Choppin said:


> Beautiful. How stiff is that suji?



Thanks!
The suji is rather stiff I'd say, but of course a little bit flexible at the tip. I can compare it to an Ashi Suji 27cm I owned, there is no big difference. I also bought a Dalman Sawjihiki, which is much more flexible.

Mack.


----------



## john boomer

Picked up this foster bros. knife. Any ideas?












P1350223



__ john boomer
__ Jan 23, 2019



This is a foster bros. knife. its a mystery what its for....

















P1350222



__ john boomer
__ Jan 23, 2019



I have no idea what this knife is for.


----------



## john boomer

anyone have an idea? it its made by foster bros.












P1350222



__ john boomer
__ Jan 23, 2019



I have no idea what this knife is for.


----------



## Dhoff

It will not help to post the question twice mate. Also, it would help if you could write something more. What is it you wish to know about this?


----------



## john boomer

Hi found this is in my uncles kitchen. i am completely confounded as to what its for. made by foster bros. Thanks for the reply. New to this, John


----------



## Silky

I have no idea, but if I had to guess could be a gutting knife or a harvesting knife. Hope you find the answer.


----------



## john boomer

I think you got it, thanks a million.


----------



## milkbaby

john boomer said:


> anyone have an idea? it its made by foster bros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1350222
> 
> 
> 
> __ john boomer
> __ Jan 23, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this knife is for.



A gelding knife? Might be strange to keep in the kitchen, but I suppose it would make sense if that's where all the knives are kept?

Edited to add: That was half in jest. More likely a harvesting knife?


----------



## Elliot

ashy2classy said:


> Two latest additions...
> 
> *Dalman Damasteel (Thor) 250mm Gyuto - BST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y. Ikeda Suminagashi Blue #1 240mm Gyuto - Bernal seconds sale*



Some good wins, man!! I was talking to Josh about those Ikeda's but held off for some stuff I have coming this week.
Dalman is gorgeous. Trying to get my first one of his.


----------



## leminh247

Got this 176mm euro chef in RWL34 from TX knives. Sweet sweet blade.


----------



## Cashn

dafox said:


> Which stone did you find goes well with the r2?



I’ve only had one knife in R2 by Shiro Kamo but the JNS 1k and 6k work great for me with it.


----------



## Cyrilix

pd7077 said:


>



Can you please let us know what knife this is? I like the handle!


----------



## preizzo

Cyrilix said:


> Can you please let us know what knife this is? I like the handle!


 It s a tanaka iron wood... If you don't know what knife is that one I think you should start to study a bit more... ‍‍‍‍


----------



## Cyrilix

preizzo said:


> It s a tanaka iron wood... If you don't know what knife is that one I think you should start to study a bit more... ‍‍‍‍



lol, that doesn't look like something within my budget range yet... I'm sure I'll get there.


----------



## leminh247

Cyrilix said:


> Can you please let us know what knife this is? I like the handle!


I believed it's a Tanaka R2 Damascus with coke bottle shape ironwood handle


----------



## Jon-cal

270 Kono Fuji W1


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Figured these kono knives would start showing up here.


----------



## tgfencer

Jon-cal said:


> 270 Kono Fuji W1
> 
> View attachment 48568
> 
> 
> View attachment 48569



Nice, from Tosho? I almost snagged this one. Not a fan of Fuji’s in general but I do love 270s, so I almost convinced myself to try it. Let us know how she cuts.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Probably CKTG. My 240 is waiting patiently at the Fedex ship center. I'll pick it up tomorrow


----------



## Jon-cal

tgfencer said:


> Nice, from Tosho? I almost snagged this one. Not a fan of Fuji’s in general but I do love 270s, so I almost convinced myself to try it. Let us know how she cuts.



CKTG. I get these aren’t for everyone but I’m certainly a fan of this one so far. 53mm tall is right on the sweet spot for me. I missed the ones from Tosho by about 10 min.


----------



## BGY_888

240 mazaki gyuto & Toyama 360 tako


----------



## drsmp

Anryu Blue 2 honesuki with spalted maple ferrule / claro walnut handle by Jobone


----------



## Marek07

< posted in error >


----------



## preizzo

Wasabi_GL said:


> 240 mazaki gyuto & Toyama 360 takoView attachment 48577
> View attachment 48578
> View attachment 48579
> View attachment 48580
> View attachment 48581


Beautiful blades


----------



## BGY_888

preizzo said:


> Beautiful blades


Thanks


----------



## Jon-cal

Wasabi_GL said:


> 240 mazaki gyuto & Toyama 360 takoView attachment 48577
> View attachment 48578
> View attachment 48579
> View attachment 48580
> View attachment 48581



Wow, that’s a big one! Looks good!


----------



## BGY_888

Jon-cal said:


> Wow, that’s a big one! Looks good!


Thanks  2 more Toyama on the way today


----------



## ashy2classy

tgfencer said:


> Nice, from Tosho? I almost snagged this one. Not a fan of Fuji’s in general but I do love 270s, so I almost convinced myself to try it. Let us know how she cuts.



The new Fujis are unreal cutters, IMO. The new sharpener is doing a great job.


----------



## tgfencer

ashy2classy said:


> The new Fujis are unreal cutters, IMO. The new sharpener is doing a great job.



Mmm. Not sure how this makes me feel..


----------



## Corradobrit1

ashy2classy said:


> The new Fujis are unreal cutters, IMO. The new sharpener is doing a great job.


Thats clear just looking at the choil


----------



## BGY_888

Toyama 300 sujihiki & Toyama 240 gyuto just come to the mail


----------



## Dhoff

Wasabi_GL said:


> View attachment 48617
> View attachment 48618
> View attachment 48619
> View attachment 48620
> View attachment 48621
> View attachment 48622
> Toyama 300 sujihiki & Toyama 240 gyuto just come to the mail



Oh my they are nice ladies


----------



## BGY_888

Dhoff said:


> Oh my they are nice ladies


Yes, they are


----------



## Cyrilix

Dhoff said:


> Oh my they are nice ladies


That suji looks identical to my Watanabe except the characters.


----------



## HRC_64

tgfencer said:


> Mmm. Not sure how this makes me feel..



The original grinds are prototyped here on Konosuke Instagram page.

I think there was some thought earlier that these would be
inferior to the old Fujis, but they actually seem more modern.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BeFeOs7DvWx/

The white 1 is a higher tuned version than earlier models like blue 2,
for sure, maybe the blue #1 was also .... has anyone compared them b1 vs w1?


----------



## tgfencer

HRC_64 said:


> The original grinds are prototyped here on Konosuke Instagram page,
> I think there was some thought earlier that these would be
> inferior to the old Fujis, but they actually seem more modern.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BeFeOs7DvWx/
> 
> The white 1 is a higher tuned version than earlier models like blue 2,
> for sure, maybe the blue #1 was also .... has anyone compared them b1 vs w1?



Thanks for the info, didn't know all that. But I more meant that I'm experiencing some regret about my decision to hold off on buying one!


----------



## Cyrilix

Here's the Takamura Hana 210mm gyuto. I chopped up some onions, potatoes, leafy veggies and it went through everything like butter.

View media item 31292View media item 31291View media item 31290View media item 31289View media item 31288View media item 31287View media item 31286


----------



## Elliot

Cyrilix said:


> Here's the Takamura Hana 210mm gyuto. I chopped up some onions, potatoes, leafy veggies and it went through everything like butter.
> 
> View media item 31292View media item 31291View media item 31290View media item 31289View media item 31288View media item 31287View media item 31286



Where did you track that down!? It’s been high on my list!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Jon-cal said:


> 270 Kono Fuji W1
> 
> View attachment 48568
> 
> 
> View attachment 48569



Interesting. The 240 W#1 version has the hand chiseled Kanji both sides like the FT. Quite different to the 270 you received which has the old style markings. 

The 240 has 230 edge length, 50 height and weighs about 175g with the Ebony handle. Curious what the 270 weighs.


----------



## ashy2classy

Corradobrit1 said:


> Interesting. The 240 W#1 version has the hand chiseled Kanji both sides like the FT. Quite different to the 270 you received which has the old style markings.
> 
> The 240 has 230 edge length, 50 height and weighs about 175g with the Ebony handle. Curious what the 270 weighs.



Mark at C K T G said he's having the kanji hand chiseled instead of stamped. Personally I like the stamp, but whatever, that's just me.


----------



## Corradobrit1

ashy2classy said:


> Mark at C K T G said he's having the kanji hand chiseled instead of stamped. Personally I like the stamp, but whatever, that's just me.


Likewise. But I love the new grind. The choil is insane. We'll see how HRC65 on the W#1 is able to support this very thin edge.


----------



## Jon-cal

Corradobrit1 said:


> Interesting. The 240 W#1 version has the hand chiseled Kanji both sides like the FT. Quite different to the 270 you received which has the old style markings.
> 
> The 240 has 230 edge length, 50 height and weighs about 175g with the Ebony handle. Curious what the 270 weighs.



This 270 is 206g. My 240 B2 from last summer has similar dimensions to yours and weighs in at 188g


----------



## Omega

To my knowledge, all new Fujiyama- whether FT or FM -should have chiseled kanji now, instead of stamps. 

The grind integrity is their biggest concern, so when they'd have to grind on the stamps some to get the shaping they wanted, it was making people upset... so they're wanting to transition to all chiseled kanji to avoid that. 

There may be a few left in the pipeline that have stamps.. but once they dry up, we should be seeing chiseled kanji at all the major shops that get Fujiyama.


----------



## bruce8088

these two cheeseboards...


----------



## Corradobrit1

bruce8088 said:


> these two cheeseboards...


Anyone for ping pong?


----------



## ashy2classy

bruce8088 said:


> these two cheeseboards...



Ricky????


----------



## Elliot

I’ve gone a bit nuts lately so there are some incredible knives coming my way in the next few days.
But yesterday, I received this incredible piece. Profile is very unique and it feels killer in hand. And, it’s always special to hold something forged by Tsukasa Hinoura.


----------



## childermass

210 Tesshu Nashiji Gyuto forged by Wakui


----------



## Supraunleaded

Sibling arrived today, I like the denser handle on the FM more then the lighter FT. Will probably only keep one.


----------



## Hassanbensober




----------



## Hassanbensober

Hassanbensober said:


> View attachment 48687


Some good guys from over the last few months!


----------



## brooksie967

ashy2classy said:


> Ricky????


no. Licky.


----------



## ashy2classy

Supraunleaded said:


> View attachment 48683
> View attachment 48682
> Sibling arrived today, I like the denser handle on the FM more then the lighter FT. Will probably only keep one.



Hope that FM is treating you well. Looks like you've built a really nice patina on it.


----------



## Supraunleaded

ashy2classy said:


> Hope that FM is treating you well. Looks like you've built a really nice patina on it.


Heck yea, been reaching for it a lot lately. Only thing I can’t do with it comfortably is smash garlic, otherwise the FM is legit


----------



## Benuser

Robert Herder's Hechtsäbel, carbon steel, plum handle.


----------



## Elliot

Halcyon Forge 1095/15n20 damascus.


----------



## cheflarge

egolan said:


> Halcyon Forge 1095/15n20 damascus.


My lord!!! Joe sure does some beautiful work. Truly functional works of art! [emoji2] [emoji41] [emoji39]


----------



## mack

Xerxes Laser 21cm - you call this honyaki, right?

















I have never seen a laser more brutal than this little baby. Xerxes is on my top 3 knifemaker list. Another one is Benjamin Kamon and the third one changes from time to time.


Mack.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

egolan said:


> Halcyon Forge 1095/15n20 damascus.


 Is that hollowed out like a Dalman knife or is it just the angle at which the picture was taken?


----------



## Barmoley

mack said:


> Xerxes Laser 21cm - you call this honyaki, right?
> 
> I have never seen a laser more brutal than this little baby. Xerxes is on my top 3 knifemaker list. Another one is Benjamin Kamon and the third one changes from time to time.
> Mack.



Great looking knife, what makes it brutal? 

Xerxes are great knives, I wish Jannis would sell to the US. Kamon that I have is excellent as well. Both very good makers.


----------



## HRC_64

wicked xerxes...

can some one explain the finish? is it forced patina or just some kind of dark kasumi done with abrasives?

it looks great...


----------



## Barmoley

HRC_64 said:


> wicked xerxes...
> 
> can some one explain the finish? is it forced patina or just some kind of dark kasumi done with abrasives?
> 
> it looks great...



I have something similar on my xerxes primus and I read somewhere that it is forced coffee patina. I don't know now where I read it though.


----------



## Barmoley

Chicagohawkie said:


> Is that hollowed out like a Dalman knife or is it just the angle at which the picture was taken?


It's his S-grind http://www.halcyonforge.com/store/205x53-atlas looks amazing.


----------



## mack

Barmoley said:


> Great looking knife, what makes it brutal?
> 
> Xerxes are great knives, I wish Jannis would sell to the US. Kamon that I have is excellent as well. Both very good makers.



My English is not the best, sorry. This Xerxes is way thinner than everything seen before and I love lasers, owned and still own a lot of Japanese laseres, Ashis, Sakai Yusukes, Konosukes, Takamuras, Tadatsunas,... you can't compare these knives to this Xerxes, there is a huge difference, it was unbelievable for me. The tip is thin, it sings and feels like paper. It's simply outstanding. And yes, the patina is a forced one but I don't know if its coffe or something different.
I simply love this knife.

Mack.


----------



## Dhoff

mack said:


> My English is not the best, sorry. This Xerxes is way thinner than everything seen before and I love lasers, owned and still own a lot of Japanese laseres, Ashis, Sakai Yusukes, Konosukes, Takamuras, Tadatsunas,... you can't compare these knives to this Xerxes, there is a huge difference, it was unbelievable for me. The tip is thin, it sings and feels like paper. It's simply outstanding. And yes, the patina is a forced one but I don't know if its coffe or something different.
> I simply love this knife.
> 
> Mack.



your English is fine mate. I'd actually say you have the heart of a poet even though it is not your native language. Hell, you make me want to buy a Xerxes!


----------



## Corradobrit1

The new Konosuke sharpener is killing it. This blade is so thin behind the edge. Only my TF Denka is more acute. W#1 HT to 65 rockwell. Great balance, thin yet rigid with the usual Fujiyama F&F. The 50mm height is perfect for me.


----------



## never mind

TFTFTFTFTF!


----------



## Colonel Mustard

Corradobrit1 said:


> View attachment 48741
> View attachment 48742
> View attachment 48737
> View attachment 48738
> View attachment 48739
> View attachment 48740
> 
> The new Konosuke sharpener is killing it. This blade is so thin behind the edge. Only my TF Denka is more acute. W#1 HT to 65 rockwell. Great balance, thin yet rigid with the usual Fujiyama F&F. The 50mm height is perfect for me. Choil looks a little odd due to light reflections from left.


How's the taper on that one? The edge looks really good!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Colonel Mustard said:


> How's the taper on that one? The edge looks really good!


Taper is gradual and consistent all the way from the machi to the tip. Its one of the features I like about the new Fujiyama's. Very thin in the last 4cm. Here's a better choil shot. 
I really get the impression the new sharpener is working hard to emulate the standards set by Morihiro. Liking this new profile over the original wide-bevel grind.


----------



## never mind

Awesome knife! Great shot! I saw a lot of kono’s with amazing wooden ferrels...will it create problems after using it for awhile, vs. buffalo horn ferrel?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Not my choice. Would have preferred buffalo horn for function and aesthetics, as well as some taper to the handle.


----------



## Jeffrey McCue

View media item 31293View media item 31294View media item 31295View media item 31296My Newest. Got it last week. Dexter from last century.....Worked on it this weekend.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Picked up another of Ian's that was on B/S/T (thx Matt) and after a Haburn Spa Retreat it returned to me pretty much brand spanking new! Thx Ian!

Alone and with the rest of the family ...


----------



## valgard

Newest member of the Halcyonforge family. 1000 layers wrought iron/nickel cladding, 1.2519 core. etched hire and kasumi bevels. Black ash burl handle/g10/brass/g10/brass/g10/Oosik ferrule. 175mm long and 61mm tall, general specs based off my Watanabe nakiri.


----------



## Corradobrit1

I saw that on his IG page. Lovely work. I hope he does some gyutos in the same style.


----------



## leminh247

valgard said:


> Newest member of the Halcyonforge family. 1000 layers wrought iron/nickel cladding, 1.2519 core. etched hire and kasumi bevels. Black ash burl handle/g10/brass/g10/brass/g10/Oosik ferrule. 175mm long and 61mm tall, general specs based off my Watanabe nakiri.


His work is amazing. So tempting.


----------



## valgard

Corradobrit1 said:


> I saw that on his IG page. Lovely work. I hope he does some gyutos in the same style.


yeah, he'll try to get a gyuto out of that cladding.


----------



## milkbaby

MontezumaBoy said:


> Picked up another of Ian's that was on B/S/T (thx Matt) and after a Haburn Spa Retreat it returned to me pretty much brand spanking new! Thx Ian!
> 
> Alone and with the rest of the family ...



Wow that whole family is awesome!


----------



## valgard

leminh247 said:


> His work is amazing. So tempting.


His work is really top class. His grinds are amazing and many of his knives are finished on stones so they are easy to maintain. And I obviously love his aesthetic style a lot too.


----------



## Michi

valgard said:


> Newest member of the Halcyonforge family.


That is a truly stunning knife. Beautiful!


----------



## cheflarge

MontezumaBoy said:


> Picked up another of Ian's that was on B/S/T (thx Matt) and after a Haburn Spa Retreat it returned to me pretty much brand spanking new! Thx Ian!
> 
> Alone and with the rest of the family ...


Damn, DUDE! [emoji2]


----------



## lemeneid

Pics won’t do this justice. Toyama 240mm Honyaki Gyuto. Thinned and polished by Lee, handle by James. Will be doing more edge finishing work with stones from Otto


----------



## Deshi

Jeffrey McCue said:


> View media item 31293View media item 31294View media item 31295View media item 31296My Newest. Got it last week. Dexter from last century.....Worked on it this weekend.



Tried to open Dexter image links - but no joy ... error message, instead.


----------



## ashy2classy

valgard said:


> Newest member of the Halcyonforge family. 1000 layers wrought iron/nickel cladding, 1.2519 core. etched hire and kasumi bevels. Black ash burl handle/g10/brass/g10/brass/g10/Oosik ferrule. 175mm long and 61mm tall, general specs based off my Watanabe nakiri.



Amazing. Is Joe still working through a list he had for a while or does he only make customs for certain people?


----------



## Elliot

lemeneid said:


> Pics won’t do this justice. Toyama 240mm Honyaki Gyuto. Thinned and polished by Lee, handle by James. Will be doing more edge finishing work with stones from Otto



GORGEOUS! Toyama Honyaki is on my wish list, waiting for JNS to restock!


----------



## ashy2classy

lemeneid said:


> Pics won’t do this justice. Toyama 240mm Honyaki Gyuto. Thinned and polished by Lee, handle by James. Will be doing more edge finishing work with stones from Otto



This looks fantastic! Great pickup and superb work by others. Enjoy!!!


----------



## XooMG

8cm Grooto.


----------



## milkbaby

XooMG said:


> 8cm Grooto.



Wooden knives are quite fun! The only issue I have is they are always so light as to feel like toys.

What wood is that?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Looks like Balsa wood. Mind you don't get splinters when sharpening


----------



## lemeneid

XooMG said:


> 8cm Grooto.


I am Groot!!!


----------



## Xenif

XooMG said:


> 8cm Grooto.


You got to put some Kanji on it, and I would like to see a KS profile 240mm [emoji56]


----------



## refcast

XooMG said:


> 8cm Grooto.



Wow, that is the ultimate integral, even the whole handle is integral. 

And that grain in the blade.

Anywho, it is cool. Thanks for posting. I like do draw out knife/handle profiles time to time, which is somewhat like this.


----------



## XooMG

Corradobrit1 said:


> Looks like Balsa wood. Mind you don't get splinters when sharpening


Package didn't specify but it's much denser and harder than my balsa sticks. Cutting it feels like cutting birch, but I'm no expert.


----------



## dmonterisi

got my newest last night: shig 180 with a mirror polish. i had kinda thought that shig‘s popularity was the product of fanboy web hype but it seems i was wrong. it is such a direct and effortless cutter. really impressed. and the oversized 180 is a really useful length.


----------



## cheflarge

dmonterisi said:


> got my newest last night: shig 180 with a mirror polish. i had kinda thought that shig‘s popularity was the product of fanboy web hype but it seems i was wrong. it is such a direct and effortless cutter. really impressed. and the oversized 180 is a really useful length.


Shigafusa = AMAZING cutter [emoji41]


----------



## preizzo

Few from Robert "the9"


----------



## Dylan

Just received my Mazaki 270 Sujihiki from CC (crazy fast shipping btw...) and cut up some chicken. Super impressed with this and very glad I added a suji to my very small collection!


----------



## gotmail1414

Dylan said:


> Just received my Mazaki 270 Sujihiki from CC (crazy fast shipping btw...) and cut up some chicken. Super impressed with this and very glad I added a suji to my very small collection!


Very nice! What other suji's were you considering, if any?


----------



## Dylan

gotmail1414 said:


> Very nice! What other suji's were you considering, if any?


Originally I was looking at Misono and Wakui, can’t remember the others (~$200 range common names) but figured I’d spend a bit more than I had budgeted for to get what I really wanted and very glad I did!


----------



## MrHiggins

Dylan said:


> Just received my Mazaki 270 Sujihiki from CC (crazy fast shipping btw...) and cut up some chicken. Super impressed with this and very glad I added a suji to my very small collection!
> ]



Great knife, beautiful cutting board!


----------



## Michi

That cutting board is an obscenely nice piece of work. Outstanding!

What are the purple and black woods?


----------



## btbyrd

Not a knife buy per se, but I picked up some stands from Korin.


----------



## Barmoley

btbyrd said:


> Not a knife buy per se, but I picked up some stands from Korin.



Now we are talking. My knives need a shrine too. Very nice composition all around.


----------



## Jville

mack said:


> Last addition: Konosuke HD2 300mm Sujihiki - next to its little brother, the HD2 240mm Gyuto and its little sister, the 150mm Petty. Those gyutos are found rather regular, but the Petty and the Sujihiki aren't seen very often (at least I don't see them often), so I'm glad I was able to complete my HD2 collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack.


Those are some of my favorite konosuke handles, wish they were doing them more often.



btbyrd said:


> Not a knife buy per se, but I picked up some stands from Korin.
> 
> View attachment 48941



Cool looking candle display, very modern. Makes for a really cool setup.


----------



## Dhoff

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Never heard of them. There are several forgers from the south of Brazil (in your case, Rio Grande do Sul) that make blades for brazilian barbaque (usually with a high tip) or with a design typical of that region (those may remind you some old german blades). The blades are usually far from thin behind the edge if compared to japanese knives, but they usually work well both on raw and hard crusted meats.
> 
> Let me know if you need some help talking to them.





Noodle Soup said:


> Brazil has their own version of Gauchos and knives to match. I have a couple a native sent me a few years ago. Both look a lot like that first knife.





btbyrd said:


> Not a knife buy per se, but I picked up some stands from Korin.
> 
> View attachment 48941



What in the heavens is that beast of a knife in the right bottom corner?


----------



## btbyrd

Jville said:


> Cool looking candle display, very modern. Makes for a really cool setup.



Thanks! The candle thing is called "Circuit" from Crate and Barrel. We've had it for like 15 years, and it's been with us through two apartments and three houses. Its current spot in our dining room is maybe my favorite place it's been. The red wall really makes it pop.



Dhoff said:


> What in the heavens is that beast of a knife in the right bottom corner?



That's 300mm of NAS Takeda gyuto. I really should try to do a video with it sometime. Here are a couple of glamour shots.











It's quite a beast.


----------



## Dhoff

btbyrd said:


> Thanks! The candle thing is called "Circuit" from Crate and Barrel. We've had it for like 15 years, and it's been with us through two apartments and three houses. It's current spot in our dining room is maybe my favorite place it's been. The red wall really makes it pop.
> 
> 
> 
> That's 300mm of NAS Takeda gyuto. I really should try to do a video with it sometime. Here are a couple of glamour shots.
> 
> View attachment 48944
> 
> 
> View attachment 48945
> 
> 
> It's quite a beast.



Beauty and beast, all in one


----------



## Dylan

MrHiggins said:


> Great knife, beautiful cutting board!


Thank you! I’m pretty proud of how that one turned out! 



Michi said:


> That cutting board is an obscenely nice piece of work. Outstanding!
> 
> What are the purple and black woods?


Thank you! Those two woods are purpleheart and walnut.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

valgard said:


> Newest member of the Halcyonforge family. 1000 layers wrought iron/nickel cladding, 1.2519 core. etched hire and kasumi bevels. Black ash burl handle/g10/brass/g10/brass/g10/Oosik ferrule. 175mm long and 61mm tall, general specs based off my Watanabe nakiri.




Carlos, looks top shelf! Is he making the Damascus in house?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

btbyrd said:


> Not a knife buy per se, but I picked up some stands from Korin.
> 
> View attachment 48941


Cool, what are the knives? I see a few Takedas in there.


----------



## btbyrd

On the left, it's:
Anryu B2 honesuki
Kajiwara B2 western deba
Sukenari R2 210
Anryu B2 240
Sukenari ZDP 270
Anryu AS 300 suji​And the right tier is:
Takeda NAS 210 gyuto
Yoshihiro (echefknife) 240 B2 k-tip gyuto
Takeda NAS 300 gyuto​


----------



## tongas

Masashi Yamamoto KU sujihiki 240
White#2 .


----------



## valgard

Chicagohawkie said:


> Carlos, looks top shelf! Is he making the Damascus in house?


yes, that cladding is fully made in his shop.


----------



## tongas

240 Yoshikane yanagiba , super sharp ootb


----------



## pd7077

After years of searching....


----------



## Wdestate

perfect hinoura, been after one of those myself.


----------



## tongas

pd7077 said:


> After years of searching....



And years of saving


----------



## PC315

Gorgeous!!


----------



## milkbaby

pd7077 said:


> After years of searching....



Beautiful example! But we need a pic of the other side too... 

To me these vary a lot, some I like a lot more than others, but this one is a real beauty. Congrats!


----------



## Michi

pd7077 said:


> After years of searching....


Sorry to be so ignorant, but which knife is that? I don't recognise it, but it's _beautiful_!

Thanks,

Michi.


----------



## daddy yo yo

pd7077 said:


> After years of searching....


Wow. Just wow. The handle is also gorgeous!


----------



## tongas

Michi said:


> Sorry to be so ignorant, but which knife is that? I don't recognise it, but it's _beautiful_!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Michi.



Blacksmith Tsukasa Hinoura , river jump pattern


----------



## pd7077

milkbaby said:


> Beautiful example! But we need a pic of the other side too...
> 
> To me these vary a lot, some I like a lot more than others, but this one is a real beauty. Congrats!



Here are photos of both sides. This has officially become my favorite 270. I’ll admire it for another week before putting her to work. 











daddy yo yo said:


> Wow. Just wow. The handle is also gorgeous!



The handle was done by Matt: Honduran rosewood burl, African blackwood & copper. I figured that a blade like this shouldn’t have an over-the-top design. Simpler is better in this case.







tongas said:


> Blacksmith Tsukasa Hinoura , river jump pattern



It’s actually a custom order Unryu-mon, which has the same twist Hinoura does on the riverjump but also the cloudy Damascus pattern of the kitaeji in between the twists.


----------



## ACHiPo

Absolutely beautiful! I was wondering how big--kinda hard to tell without perspective, but it looked pretty big.


----------



## Colonel Mustard

pd7077 said:


> Here are photos of both sides. This has officially become my favorite 270. I’ll admire it for another week before putting her to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle was done by Matt: Honduran rosewood burl, African blackwood & copper. I figured that a blade like this shouldn’t have an over-the-top design. Simpler is better in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s actually a custom order Unryu-mon, which has the same twist Hinoura does on the riverjump but also the cloudy Damascus pattern of the kitaeji in between the twists.



Happy to read that it will cut some food. Don't forget to tell us how it behaves. Beautiful knife!!!


----------



## Simme

This was in the mail for me friday


----------



## Nemo

Simme said:


> This was in the mail for me friday View attachment 49032


Nice.

In 52100?

What is the handle?

How do you find the food release?


----------



## Simme

Yes in 52100. The food release is very good. And the handle is stabilized wood ( unkown specie, picked from a photo) g 10 ferrule with copper spacer. 
It's hard to see the spacer in the photos as it is very close in color to the wood.
But that was the idea behind the copper and wood choice.


----------



## Dhoff

Simme said:


> Yes in 52100. The food release is very good. And the handle is stabilized wood ( unkown specie, picked from a photo) g 10 ferrule with copper spacer.
> It's hard to see the spacer in the photos as it is very close in color to the wood.
> But that was the idea behind the copper and wood choice.



Still new, what is this blade?


----------



## Marek07

Dhoff said:


> Still new, what is this blade?


It's a Kippington!


----------



## Nemo

Marek07 said:


> It's a Kippington!


A hook grind Kippington, no less.


----------



## Dhoff

Nemo said:


> A hook grind Kippington, no less.



Pray tell what is a Hook grind?


----------



## Michi

Dhoff said:


> Pray tell what is a Hook grind?





Just joking…  I would like to know, too. I've never heard of a "hook grind".


----------



## Marek07

Dhoff said:


> Pray tell what is a Hook grind?





Michi said:


> View attachment 49042
> 
> Just joking…  I would like to know, too. I've never heard of a "hook grind".


Read here for more on the topic:
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/food-release-stiction-and-the-grind.35641/


----------



## Michi

Marek07 said:


> Read here for more on the topic:
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/food-release-stiction-and-the-grind.35641/


Ah, thanks for that, just read up on this. I would have called that an "S-grind". But, yes, the idea makes total sense, provided it's possible to keep the knife robust enough to be practical.

To me, food release is a big deal. It doesn't really matter if I have a super-sharp knife that effortlessly falls through the food if I then have to laboriously pry every slice of potato off the side of knife…


----------



## Kippington

If potatoes are your jam, I'm your man!
I will PM you.


----------



## Michi

Eff'n beautiful!!!


----------



## Simme

I like the hook grind term the choil looks alot like the pointy end of a fishing hook


----------



## Nemo

Michi said:


> View attachment 49042
> 
> Just joking…  I would like to know, too. I've never heard of a "hook grind".


This actually is a very similar profile (if that is the correct word) to a hoof knife, used by a farrier.


----------



## ashy2classy

Kippington said:


> If potatoes are your jam, I'm your man!



Oh my! Count me in for one of those whenever my spot is up!


----------



## Michi

Yeah, add me to the list, too, please!


----------



## Kippington

ashy2classy said:


> Oh my! Count me in for one of those whenever my spot is up!





Michi said:


> Yeah, add me to the list, too, please!


Will do!


----------



## Barmoley

Kippington said:


> Will do!


That Kipp is my benchmark for food release for sure. The funny thing is that it cuts amazingly well too, you can have it all. Just talk to Jules.


----------



## Michi

Just received this. Very happy with the looks


----------



## Nemo

Michi said:


> Just received this. Very happy with the looks
> 
> View attachment 49179
> 
> 
> View attachment 49180


Pretty.

Is it a Saji?

Which steel?


----------



## Michi

Nemo said:


> Pretty.
> 
> Is it a Saji?
> 
> Which steel?


Takeshi Saji, Blue #2. 165 mm blade, 51 mm tall. Desert ironwood handle.


----------



## ACHiPo

Pretty schnortzy!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Beauty Michi can never go wrong w a master smith. How hard is the steel?


----------



## Michi

ACHiPo said:


> Pretty schnortzy!


I tried looking that up in a dictionary and didn't find it. Can you clue me in please?


----------



## Michi

Mucho Bocho said:


> Beauty Michi can never go wrong w a master smith. How hard is the steel?


Claimed 62–63 HRC in the spec sheet. Sounds right for aogami #2, as far as I know. Will not get a chance to try it out properly until tomorrow evening.


----------



## ACHiPo

Michi said:


> I tried looking that up in a dictionary and didn't find it. Can you clue me in please?


I'll send you a copy of my dictionary
Schnortzy--snazzy, fancy, high-brow


----------



## playero

takeshi saji very nice and super. will get patina in cutting edge and will look better.


----------



## cheflarge

Michi said:


> Takeshi Saji, Blue #2. 165 mm blade, 51 mm tall. Desert ironwood handle.


SEXY!!! [emoji7] [emoji41]


----------



## Michi

playero said:


> takeshi saji very nice and super. will get patina in cutting edge and will look better.


Yes. Blue #2 is quite reactive, so I expect it'll develop a dark area near the edge.

I've just tried it a little bit. On a tomato. It cut it.


----------



## Uncle Mike

Michi said:


> Just received this. Very happy with the looks
> 
> View attachment 49179
> 
> 
> View attachment 49180



Wow, that’s a beauty!


----------



## Aknificionado

Koraat Nakiri 175x53mm 1.2562 Damascus San Mai 







Cheers,
Becks


----------



## Itsjun

Tanaka White2 270 with custom Western handle 
Was told that this is the same line as Konosuke Fujiyama.


----------



## Dhoff

Itsjun said:


> Tanaka White2 270 with custom Western handle
> Was told that this is the same line as Konosuke Fujiyama.


That is a very beautiful and unique handle. very well suited to the nice blade. Who made this handle?


----------



## Godslayer

Itsjun said:


> Tanaka White2 270 with custom Western handle
> Was told that this is the same line as Konosuke Fujiyama.



That is amazing, thinking of that handle on a 270mm b#2 Damascus gyuto would make it basically perfect ... Mmmhmm


----------



## madelinez

Almost reminds me of a gunblade (fictional).


----------



## Itsjun

Dhoff said:


> That is a very beautiful and unique handle. very well suited to the nice blade. Who made this handle?


Not sure who made the handle but some told me it was a old stock of Konosuke Fujiyama. I have also seen some well known chef yanagiba with the same handle. So possibly a old stock.



Godslayer said:


> That is amazing, thinking of that handle on a 270mm b#2 Damascus gyuto would make it basically perfect ... Mmmhmm


My next buy would probably a B1 Damascus Sakimaru by Tanaka but a Wa ebony handle.


----------



## F-Flash

That handle looks similar to this one. Which is said to be nos, 25 years old.


From razor-sharp website:


----------



## Bcos17

Picked up a 220 Mazaki Gyuto a couple weeks ago and loved it so much I had to get the 240 to match. Both from Cleancut. Love the profile, weight



and feel of these.


----------



## Ivang

Those handles were also used on the first ginsans that came out a few years back.


----------



## pd7077

I’ve been using 270s for so long, but I’m starting to appreciate shorter knives so I picked up this Tsourkan 225mm gyuto the other day. 52100 with a KS-based profile, a nice subtle S-grind, and matching bog oak handle & saya. This is the perfect knife to fill in the gap between my 180 & 240 gyutos.


----------



## silverneedle

Got a new robert herder 130mm "japanische form" petty. These are brilliant. Its my third one now. The thinness of it makes it my go to for things like dividing carrots in two length ways. The edge doesnt last long but a few swipes on fine ceramic rod and its back, they have never chipped the edge.
Photo shows the older one too which has lost a few mm in length and height from honeing. Its due for a little thinning now which should be easy to diy it as im almost sure its a flat grind or near to it with a tiny edge bevel.
The handles i soak with boiled linseed oil then seal with superglue rubbed in with a gloved finger, and a thin bit of epoxy at the handle blade joint to seal that. Makes it easy maintenace in professional kitchen.


----------



## tongas

pd7077 said:


> I’ve been using 270s for so long, but I’m starting to appreciate shorter knives so I picked up this Tsourkan 225mm gyuto the other day. 52100 with a KS-based profile, a nice subtle S-grind, and matching bog oak handle & saya. This is the perfect knife to fill in the gap between my 180 & 240 gyutos.


nice knife, nice handle & saya and nice pictures !


----------



## Migraine

https://www.instagram.com/p/BueS6YUBF5o/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link






Bought the bocote-handled one out of these two in a failure of willpower.


----------



## McMan

Migraine said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BueS6YUBF5o/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought the bocote-handled one out of these two in a failure of willpower.


"failure of willpower?", nah... testament to insightful future planning! 
Very nice grinds on Will's stuff. Get ready for good food release.


----------



## tgfencer

Migraine said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BueS6YUBF5o/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_lin
> 
> Bought the bocote-handled one out of these two in a failure of willpower.



Good choice. If you've never used one of Will's forged geometry knives, you're in for a treat. I have a couple with a third on the way, and I was still tempted.


----------



## ashy2classy

Migraine said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BueS6YUBF5o/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought the bocote-handled one out of these two in a failure of willpower.



Great snag! I got my first Catche yesterday and it's fantastic!!! I love everything about it. I'm a sucker for nashiji finish and a stiff and sturdy spine with a sharp edge. His knives have it all. Enjoy!


----------



## Barmoley

ashy2classy said:


> Great snag! I got my first Catche yesterday and it's fantastic!!! I love everything about it. I'm a sucker for nashiji finish and a stiff and sturdy spine with a sharp edge. His knives have it all. Enjoy!



No picture means it didn't happen.



Migraine said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BueS6YUBF5o/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought the bocote-handled one out of these two in a failure of willpower.



So you are the one who got it. I wanted it too, but was too late, oh well.... good pick up, congrats.


----------



## Migraine

Barmoley said:


> So you are the one who got it. I wanted it too, but was too late, oh well.... good pick up, congrats.



Ah, sorry man! I missed the ones yesterday so I was ready to pounce today.


----------



## Barmoley

Migraine said:


> Ah, sorry man! I missed the ones yesterday so I was ready to pounce today.


No problem enjoy. I missed both days, but yesterday I just started thinking about it, figured it'll be months before more will be available. Was very surprised today, so contacted Will, but it was gone by then. Maybe next time.


Kevin, where's the picture of yours..............


----------



## Corradobrit1

Any idea about the steel? Are they sanmai or mono? If San Mai whats the core steel? Couldn't see a cladding line.


----------



## ashy2classy

Barmoley said:


> Kevin, where's the picture of yours..............



Here are the latest...

Raquin, Raquin, Halcyon Forge, Catcheside


----------



## tgfencer

Corradobrit1 said:


> Any idea about the steel? Are they sanmai or mono? If San Mai whats the core steel? Couldn't see a cladding line.



Almost certainly san mai. Will’s cladding tends to be closer to the edge than most knives and it’s usually fairly difficult to make out in pictures due to the finish and because there’s less exposed core steel. He typically uses 1.252, 1.2442, or whatever Catchy blue is.


----------



## tgfencer

ashy2classy said:


> Here are the latest...
> 
> Raquin, Raquin, Halcyon Forge, Catcheside



Nice! What are the dimensions of the two Raquins?


----------



## Wdestate

ashy2classy said:


> Here are the latest...
> 
> Raquin, Raquin, Halcyon Forge, Catcheside


a lot of fun in that picture


----------



## Barmoley

Catchyblue is 1.2419.05.



ashy2classy said:


> Here are the latest...
> 
> Raquin, Raquin, Halcyon Forge, Catcheside



Very nice looking halcyon and I like that your catcheside has longer neck. Longer necks are usually more comfortable for me in pinch grip.


----------



## ashy2classy

tgfencer said:


> Nice! What are the dimensions of the two Raquins?



Top: 241 x 55
Bottom: 253 x 52


----------



## Danzo

Takeda after some major love from Dan at EE. He put in a nice flat towards the heel, no more big ol belly.


----------



## HRC_64

that takeda looks almost invisible thin TBE !!


----------



## Migraine

Corradobrit1 said:


> Any idea about the steel? Are they sanmai or mono? If San Mai whats the core steel? Couldn't see a cladding line.



San mai, 1.2442 core, mild steel clad, ~65hrc.


----------



## Arve Grinden

Not a new knife, but a new knife magnet from Noyer. Loving it, really nice walnut and details, and very strong magnets.


----------



## ashy2classy

Danzo said:


> Takeda after some major love from Dan at EE. He put in a nice flat towards the heel, no more big ol belly.



Awesome!!!


----------



## nakneker

I ran into a couple Hiromotos and snagged them. Both 240s NIB. One is a Honyaki, the other I’m not exactly sure what it is. The price was right so I went ahead bought it, if you know more about it feel free to share. I know the Kanji is hand chiseled but I don’t what steel it is etc etc.


----------



## nakneker

ashy2classy said:


> Here are the latest...
> 
> Raquin, Raquin, Halcyon Forge, Catcheside


 Well that’s a bunch of fun! Nice acquisition Ashy!


----------



## ashy2classy

nakneker said:


> View attachment 49431
> View attachment 49432
> 
> 
> I ran into a couple Hiromotos and snagged them. Both 240s NIB. One is a Honyaki, the other I’m not exactly sure what it is. The price was right so I went ahead bought it, if you know more about it feel free to share. I know the Kanji is hand chiseled but I don’t what steel it is etc etc.



Hiromoto honyaki you lucky dog!!


----------



## Xenif

nakneker said:


> View attachment 49431
> View attachment 49432
> 
> 
> I ran into a couple Hiromotos and snagged them. Both 240s NIB. One is a Honyaki, the other I’m not exactly sure what it is. The price was right so I went ahead bought it, if you know more about it feel free to share. I know the Kanji is hand chiseled but I don’t what steel it is etc etc.


Damn where do you just "run into" Hiromotos like that lol
The First one is a honyaki as mentioned already, the second one is Damascus Clad VG10 and the kanji is the "final works" his last batch ever.


----------



## nakneker

Xenif said:


> Damn where do you just "run into" Hiromotos like that lol
> The First one is a honyaki as mentioned already, the second one is Damascus Clad VG10 and the kanji is the "final works" his last batch ever.


Thank you for the info. Got lucky. Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in awhile.


----------



## tongas

Not yet a "full" knife , as I need to add a handle, maybe with one out of theses woods and black coral spacer...maybe not .
Still thinking or waiting to have more wood choice.
240 Kawamura-San ( yoshimune) KU gyuto blade


----------



## Kai Wang




----------



## Kai Wang




----------



## Colonel Mustard

Nice!

I gave the same Kurosaki but with a different handle. Where did you buy yours?


----------



## btbyrd

Picked up an AEB-L paring knife and an oyster knife during a recent Town Cutler sale. Pictured with my OG TC palette knife. I purchased the latter during a sale a while back, and the handle really impressed me. The looks and fit/finish were very good, but the thoughtfully contoured design just begs to be held in a bunch of different positions. (It's not available anymore, sadly). That made me suspect that their other small knives would have similarly well-designed handles. I was right.






The oyster knife's handle is nicely contoured, but the real star in the ergonomics department is the paring knife. It wants to be held however you want to hold it. Grasp it by the blade or handle, it will just feel "right." And the flat spine/handle makes the knife sit solidly on its back; when I put it down, I put it down that way. My only complaint about the blade is the factory bevel, which was on the obtuse side for sure. I was able to reset the bevel to a better angle and get it sharpened up in about half an hour. It will now push-cut printer paper. Took an edge with ease. It's my first knife in AEB-L, and I'm impressed. The sharpening process scratched up the metal on the bolster, but I was able to polish that out pretty quickly.

Apart from the factory bevel, which isn't a big issue, I like this knife very much. The non-sale price is high, but they run sales pretty regularly and that helps out a lot. Of all the knives they make, this one (on sale) is one of the better values.


----------



## Corradobrit1

btbyrd said:


> Picked up an oyster knife during a recent Town Cutler sale.
> 
> View attachment 49590


Aw shucks, how cute


----------



## Huntdad

Takeda NAS Nakiri 165 with maple handle from Carbon Knife.


----------



## Huntdad

Sukenari 240 Gyuto in HAP40 and Sukenari Sujhiki 270 in YXR7. Both from Knives and Stones.


----------



## Kgp

Huntdad said:


> View attachment 49594
> View attachment 49593
> 
> 
> Sukenari 240 Gyuto in HAP40 and Sukenari Sujhiki 270 in YXR7. Both from Knives and Stones.


Really like the matching handles. Just beautiful!

Ken


----------



## Itsjun

F-Flash said:


> That handle looks similar to this one. Which is said to be nos, 25 years old.






this a similar handle but not the same steel


----------



## Dhoff

Itsjun said:


> this a similar handle but not the same steel



I really like the aesthetics of this handle type


----------



## ashy2classy

Evan Antzenberger 125sc 260 x 55. This thing is awesome!


----------



## Barmoley

ashy2classy said:


> Evan Antzenberger 125sc 260 x 55. This thing is awesome!




Dude...... No words....I need more emojis......

How's food release?


----------



## btbyrd

A thing of beauty! I also love that the crown matches your regal Biggie avatar.


----------



## mattador

Moritaka AS honesuki, I ordered it a few months ago and it finally showed up. Flattened the bevels and gave it a little kasumi finish. Always wanted a takeda but couldn’t justify the cost for just a butchery knife. I figure this will be good enough but only time will tell.


----------



## G4rfield23

ashy2classy said:


> Evan Antzenberger 125sc 260 x 55. This thing is awesome!



May I ask, how much you had to pay for this beauty?


----------



## ashy2classy

G4rfield23 said:


> May I ask, how much you had to pay for this beauty?


Reach out to Evan on IG or via his website.
https://www.instagram.com/evan.antzenberger/
http://evanantzenberger.fr/contact/


----------



## ashy2classy

Barmoley said:


> Dude...... No words....I need more emojis......
> 
> How's food release?


I haven't had a chance to use it for much, but while dicing a couple tomatoes last night it was really good. Whenever I can test some potatoes I'll post a followup.


----------



## Migraine

Catcheside is on its way


----------



## btbyrd

It’s French as **** up in here right now.


----------



## btbyrd

Some more photos. The Tartine Bernal Sab packaging kinda looks like a baguette.




Frenchy spacers. I gave the vintage Sab’s handle some TLC.




Upgraded my cheese and salumi knives...




Ooh la la... Laguiole.


----------



## G4rfield23

ashy2classy said:


> Reach out to Evan on IG or via his website.
> https://www.instagram.com/evan.antzenberger/
> http://evanantzenberger.fr/contact/



Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Migraine

A wild Catcheside appears!












And meeting it's new friends:












Tried it out on an unsuspecting carrot. Poor thing never stood a chance. What a chopper.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Nice knife but a strange choice of angles for your photography...


----------



## Migraine

I take terrible photos. It is known.


----------



## daddy yo yo

I agree. I wouldn’t call them terrible though. Suboptimal pics of a very nice knife, I would say...


----------



## JustinP

Let's see if I can one-up Migraine on sub optimal pictures 

My first Japanese knife purchase:


----------



## MrHiggins

JustinP said:


> Let's see if I can one-up Migraine on sub optimal pictures
> 
> My first Japanese knife purchase:
> View attachment 49814
> View attachment 49815



Congrats on your purchase! Welcome to a whole new world...


----------



## Corradobrit1

JustinP said:


> Let's see if I can one-up Migraine on sub optimal pictures
> 
> My first Japanese knife purchase:
> View attachment 49814
> View attachment 49815


Good starter


----------



## 954kevin

i love the hammered finish on those


----------



## JustinP

954kevin said:


> i love the hammered finish on those



I have to admit, the look was a big part of this decision


----------



## McMan

Masakage yuki was one of my first j-knives... I still have it. A gateway knife for sure. 
Use yours a TON. They're not too delicate or chippy.
Then report back in month (day?) or two and we'll get you squared away for your next knife


----------



## JustinP

McMan said:


> Masakage yuki was one of my first j-knives... I still have it. A gateway knife for sure.
> Use yours a TON. They're not too delicate or chippy.
> Then report back in month (day?) or two and we'll get you squared away for your next knife



I might have to leave work early today, can't wait to use it.  Initial hand feel is superb as well. And yes, I will use it pretty much daily. Crap, I thought the Shun was my gateway knife - this is gonna get expensive, isn't it?


----------



## F-Flash

Buy one, sell one. That's what we all do, right?


----------



## JustinP

Silly question - do these types of knives that are stainless clad come with any kind of protective coating on them that needs to be cleaned off before use? I doesn't look to have anything to my, no rainbow look.


----------



## Corradobrit1

JustinP said:


> Silly question - do these types of knives that are stainless clad come with any kind of protective coating on them that needs to be cleaned off before use? I doesn't look to have anything to my, no rainbow look.


My SS clad TF's didn't have any obvious coating


----------



## milkbaby

JustinP said:


> Silly question - do these types of knives that are stainless clad come with any kind of protective coating on them that needs to be cleaned off before use? I doesn't look to have anything to my, no rainbow look.



If it's carbon with stainless cladding it's possibly lacquered to protect it. If you have some acetone, there's no harm in carefully wiping the blade with it.


----------



## Kgp

Just getting into sharpening. Found this on eBay for not much money. It’s dull as a butter knife, few chips, and point is gone. Should be a good candidate to learn some new skills.

Ken


----------



## JustinP

Used for the first time tonight. I couldn't be happier. Felt perfect in my hand and holy heck, I'd give it an 8 out of 10 out of the box on sharpness. Of course my best reference point thus far is Shun, and I'm simply mind blown how much better this cuts. And to think, this is a starter knife to some of y'alls


----------



## refcast

I'm really happy for you!


----------



## JustinP

refcast said:


> I'm really happy for you!



Thanks - and thank you for answering my questions early on!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Watch out for that heel, it bites. Ask Pippin89


----------



## ACHiPo

JustinP said:


> Let's see if I can one-up Migraine on sub optimal pictures
> 
> My first Japanese knife purchase:
> View attachment 49814
> View attachment 49815


Sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## childermass

JustinP said:


> Used for the first time tonight. I couldn't be happier. Felt perfect in my hand and holy heck, I'd give it an 8 out of 10 out of the box on sharpness. Of course my best reference point thus far is Shun, and I'm simply mind blown how much better this cuts. And to think, this is a starter knife to some of y'alls
> 
> View attachment 49835



OOTB sharpness on Masakage knives is really great, but I wouldn’t expect less from a company whose master mind is a professional sharpener [emoji4].
I got some Yuki series knives in the past and love the two I’m keeping.


----------



## esoo

So I was getting the urges for a new knife, and decided to look for a petty. Just about bought a Masakage during the February Knifewear sale.

While browsing, I saw the TF Nashiji Petty and decide to check out direct. Way less expensive than I'd expected, so decided to give it a try. 

Just came in the mail - 150mm with 36mm at the heel (as I'd requested).


----------



## khashy

esoo said:


> So I was getting the urges for a new knife, and decided to look for a petty. Just about bought a Masakage during the February Knifewear sale.
> 
> While browsing, I saw the TF Nashiji Petty and decide to check out direct. Way less expensive than I'd expected, so decided to give it a try.
> 
> Just came in the mail - 150mm with 36mm at the heel (as I'd requested). View attachment 49864



Excellent decision. This guy (with a wa handle) is the single most used knife in our house.


----------



## JustinP

I really like the finish on those Nashiji knives. Tempted to grab the petty with the wa handle myself.


----------



## parbaked

Love my Nashiji petty...worthy of a re-handle!


----------



## esoo

Part of my decision to go western handle was figuring that it would be easier to rehandle. That and it was almost a 1/3 more to order it wa handle .


----------



## Corradobrit1

Life is too short for ugly Western handles. Get that blade rehandled.


----------



## McMan

parbaked said:


> Love my Nashiji petty...worthy of a re-handle!
> 
> View attachment 49866


Whoah! That made a lot of difference! Ironwood?


----------



## Kgp

Just received my Shi Han with custom handle by pcpken.


----------



## Dylan

^ Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## CEH1

Just received my Shi Han with custom handle by pcpken.[/QUOTE]

Awesome knife! I just checked out his Instagram page, some gorgeous looking stuff.


----------



## pd7077

So much for my attempts to downsize, but what can I say...I love me some cleavers [emoji23] Watanabe Kintaro-ame W#2 cleaver (227x110 / 447g)


----------



## Andrew

pd7077 said:


> So much for my attempts to downsize, but what can I say...I love me some cleavers [emoji23] Watanabe Kintaro-ame W#2 cleaver (227x110 / 447g)


That's awesome looking! I'd love to hear your thoughts after some use, as I'm contemplating a cleaver too...


----------



## thebradleycrew

How big is too big? This knife is close. I just received my 320mm Raquin gyuto. 145sc/wrought iron, micarta. It's a monster, and gorgeous.


----------



## Migraine

320mm, holy ****


----------



## thebradleycrew

I literally don't know if I can use it (properly) at that size. It's this one: http://www.bryan-raquin.com/product/chef-knife
340 grams.


----------



## Kippington

At 320mm with normal heel height it looks like a suji lol


----------



## parbaked

I really like that micarta wa-handle!


----------



## Barmoley

thebradleycrew said:


> I literally don't know if I can use it (properly) at that size. It's this one: http://www.bryan-raquin.com/product/chef-knife
> 340 grams.


It will work perfectly for that other, alien attack in the kitchen discussion going. Looks good and the handle is very nice.


----------



## tgfencer

thebradleycrew said:


> How big is too big? This knife is close. I just received my 320mm Raquin gyuto. 145sc/wrought iron, micarta. It's a monster, and gorgeous.
> View attachment 49911
> View attachment 49910
> View attachment 49909
> View attachment 49908



You’ll get used to it. I’ve got a 320mm from Bryan too, and it’s 60+mm tall. Just requires a different way of thinking about tackling tasks. I use mine to mince garlic quite often!


----------



## Dhoff

Kgp said:


> View attachment 49899
> View attachment 49900
> Just received my Shi Han with custom handle by pcpken.



Beautiful! What is the handle materialS? Looks like some kind of Stone?


----------



## Illyria

Kgp said:


> View attachment 49899
> View attachment 49900
> Just received my Shi Han with custom handle by pcpken.



Have been loving my Shihan a2 petty. 

Going to his shop to pick up my custom nakiri this monday, haha.


----------



## MrHiggins

Illyria said:


> Have been loving my Shihan a2 petty.
> 
> Going to his shop to pick up my custom nakiri this monday, haha.


Nice! Do you live in NM, too? I'm in Cedar Crest. Shehan is making me a wrought iron san Mai gyuto right now (I hope...).


----------



## Illyria

MrHiggins said:


> Nice! Do you live in NM, too? I'm in Cedar Crest. Shehan is making me a wrought iron san Mai gyuto right now (I hope...).



In Santa Fe right now. 

Was out of the country for a few years. Back for a while to save money, haha.


----------



## Migraine

As an aside, PCPken is a handle making MACHINE.


----------



## Kgp

Dhoff said:


> Beautiful! What is the handle materialS? Looks like some kind of Stone?


Desert ironwood, mammoth tooth, and composite stone. Almost to nice to use, but I will!

Ken


----------



## Dhoff

Kgp said:


> Desert ironwood, mammoth tooth, and composite stone. Almost to nice to use, but I will!
> 
> Ken



Ahh my weakness, desert ironwood and mammoth tooth... this one is beautiful and quite original with that ferrul. Id love to see one with a bronze ferrul sometime


----------



## Kgp

Dhoff said:


> Ahh my weakness, desert ironwood and mammoth tooth... this one is beautiful and quite original with that ferrul. Id love to see one with a bronze ferrul sometime


I'm sure he would make it for you!


----------



## parbaked

McMan said:


> Whoah! That made a lot of difference! Ironwood?



Ironwood burl with black & white liners...my favorite BST score to date...thanks Todd!


----------



## WMeteo

Gengetsu 240mm Semi-Stainless Wa-Gyuto. Many thanks to the forum members that helped me make the selection. Also I want to mention that Jon called me 10 minutes after I made my order to make sure that this was the right knife for me. He gave me info and resources on how to take care of the knife. He really knows his stuff. I would highly recommend purchasing from his site.


----------



## Barmoley

Great choice. Jon is a great guy and knows more about Japanese knives then most of us combined.


----------



## JustinP

Gorgeous.


----------



## dsk

WMeteo said:


> Gengetsu 240mm Semi-Stainless Wa-Gyuto. Many thanks to the forum members that helped me make the selection. Also I want to mention that Jon called me 10 minutes after I made my order to make sure that this was the right knife for me. He gave me info and resources on how to take care of the knife. He really knows his stuff. I would highly recommend purchasing from his site.



Are gengetsu made by masashi? The profile is slightly different but theres so many design similarities. I have a knifewear kemuri mini gyuto and yoshihiro masashi santoku that I love. I'm considering the gengetsu or EN as my next purchase.


----------



## labor of love

dsk said:


> Are gengetsu made by masashi? The profile is slightly different but theres so many design similarities. I have a knifewear kemuri mini gyuto and yoshihiro masashi santoku that I love. I'm considering the gengetsu or EN as my next purchase.


Nah dawg. They just run in the same click, Sanjo city. But they different.


----------



## dsk

labor of love said:


> Nah dawg. They just run in the same click, Sanjo city. But they different.


Gotcha. They are so awesome but I ain't ready to drop that amount of cash.


----------



## NBrewster

WMeteo said:


> Gengetsu 240mm Semi-Stainless Wa-Gyuto. Many thanks to the forum members that helped me make the selection. Also I want to mention that Jon called me 10 minutes after I made my order to make sure that this was the right knife for me. He gave me info and resources on how to take care of the knife. He really knows his stuff. I would highly recommend purchasing from his site.



I bought the W#2 version of this last year and it's my daily driver now. love love love it.

Also the whole team there are class acts.


----------



## [email protected]

Special order for my friend.

Sakai Kikumori Tuna Knife White #2 600mm 

Term of Agreement : Don't make me sharpen this bro.


----------



## Customfan

600!!!!!!! Thats just insane


----------



## JustinP

Customfan said:


> 600!!!!!!! Thats just insane



A believe it's called a "sword" at that point


----------



## osakajoe

Aknificionado said:


> Koraat Nakiri 175x53mm 1.2562 Damascus San Mai View attachment 49200
> View attachment 49199
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Becks



Hard to tell from the photo but just want to point this out. Near the top the round wave of Damascus seems to be going all the way down to the edge. Make sure the core is all the way out on both sides of the knife the entire blade. If not you need to fix this or send it back to fix as it’s s mistake. 

Lots of new makers or sharpeners make this mistake on clad knives, where they over grind one side bringing out the core too much. So the opposite side the core doesn’t come out.


----------



## Dylan

Toyama 240
Watanabe 180 









Both came in Monday and I’m absolutely in love 

-Dylan


----------



## Bcos17

Dylan, those are amazing picks, I have the Toyama 210 and think about adding the 240 or a Watanabe 240 almost every day. Congrats!


----------



## 5698k

That Toyama is gonna be your favorite knife, forever!


----------



## Dylan

I’ll admit, when I opened the box that it only just barely fits into I was a little weirded out by the shape, and F&F isn’t what I was expecting, but after just a couple uses I am absolutely downright obsessed with it! Definitely the favorite of the small group I have now


----------



## 5698k

Tell ya what... if it’s not, let me know, I’ll take it off your hands..


----------



## Ryndunk

Picked this up last week. Watanabe cleaver- Kintaro ame white steel. 220×110 425g. Been wanting to try a full size cleaver without any belly.


----------



## pd7077

Ryndunk said:


> Picked this up last week. Watanabe cleaver- Kintaro ame white steel. 220×110 425g. Been wanting to try a full size cleaver without any belly.
> View attachment 50080
> View attachment 50084



If the grind is anything like mine, then you’re in for a treat.


----------



## Ryndunk

pd7077 said:


> If the grind is anything like mine, then you’re in for a treat.


It is nicely done. I used it a bunch at work last week. Perfomed great. Only thing I don't really love is the handle but overall I'm very impressed.


----------



## Migraine

Having used my Catcheside from the previous page a fair bit now - wow, what a knife. It just feels so SOLID, so beautifully crafted. Like it was forged to strike fear into the hearts of carrots for 1000 years. Came suuuuper sharp from will, took it to the one JNAT I have (Namazu from Bagertooth) and the edge is now screaming and nicely toothy. Just flies through everything.

Is definitely my 'main' knife now. Makes a good trio with the little Lew Griffin for small stuff and the Prendergast as a slicer.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

New Marko (225 / AEB-L) with a recent B/S/T Devin ITK (250 / AEB-L ... near new so super happy thx Kevin) ... the Marko is a bit thicker / work horse kinda knife with S-grind ... enjoying both ...


----------



## Ryndunk

Added a 215 Mazaki to the quiver. Replaces a 210 takamura r2 that started just staying at home. Now I see what all the Mazaki fuss is about.


----------



## MrHiggins

Ryndunk said:


> Added a 215 Mazaki to the quiver. Replaces a 210 takamura r2 that started just staying at home. Now I see what all the Mazaki fuss is about. View attachment 50218


You'll love that knife. Of all my gyuto, my JNS mazaki 240 (pointy-tip version) is the one I grab the most, over much more expensive blades.

The hype is worth it, in my opinion, especially considering the price.


----------



## Funge107

*Shinko Kurokumo R2 Damascus 210mm Gyuto*


----------



## ACHiPo

MontezumaBoy said:


> New Marko (225 / AEB-L) with a recent B/S/T Devin ITK (250 / AEB-L ... near new so super happy thx Kevin) ... the Marko is a bit thicker / work horse kinda knife with S-grind ... enjoying both ...


That handle on the Marko is stunning!


----------



## ACHiPo

Funge107 said:


> *Shinko Kurokumo R2 Damascus 210mm Gyuto*


Wow that is a beautiful knife!


----------



## ACHiPo

MrHiggins said:


> You'll love that knife. Of all my gyuto, my JNS mazaki 240 (pointy-tip version) is the one I grab the most, over much more expensive blades.
> 
> The hype is worth it, in my opinion, especially considering the price.


Ok you enablers, now THIS is on the shopping list!


----------



## Funge107

ACHiPo said:


> Wow that is a beautiful knife!


 
Thank's loving it. I bought with help from this Awesome Forum !


----------



## JustinP

Twofer Saturday 

DCB Customs paring Knife in AEB-L: (thanks @crockerculinary for quick shipping and good communication)






Yu Kurosaki Fujin AS Petty 150mm (thanks Tina and Chris for the hand written note, nice touch!)


----------



## CEH1

Watanabe Nakiri. Can't wait to give it a good workout tomorrow. I'll probably re-handle soon.


----------



## daveb

Welcome to the mother of all nakiri. Now you need a saya.....


----------



## Cyrilix

daveb said:


> Welcome to the mother of all nakiri. Now you need a saya.....View attachment 50264
> View attachment 50265


You rehandled your wat nakiri? Who did the handle and saya?


----------



## CEH1

daveb said:


> Welcome to the mother of all nakiri. Now you need a saya.....View attachment 50264
> View attachment 50265



Nice!


----------



## daveb

Cyrilix said:


> You rehandled your wat nakiri? Who did the handle and saya?


Mikey (no longer active) did the handle a few years ago. Chris, of Chop Shop fame did the saya more recently.


----------



## Dylan

Scored this one off the BST here recently:




Gesshin Ginga 240 Gyuto


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Dylan said:


> Scored this one off the BST here recently:
> View attachment 50267
> 
> Gesshin Ginga 240 Gyuto



One of my very 1st really J-Knives ... gifted to a Chef friend years and years ago ... I really miss it now ... may just have to revisit my fav knife people and re-discover it!

Nice pickup!


----------



## labor of love

MontezumaBoy said:


> One of my very 1st really J-Knives ... gifted to a Chef friend years and years ago ... I really miss it now ... may just have to revisit my fav knife people and re-discover it!
> 
> Nice pickup!


Yep. I want one too. And another tadatsuna.


----------



## bahamaroot

Bought the 215 last spring and fell in love with it so I went back and got the 245 before the prices go up at CC too.

Love me some Mazaki!


----------



## brooksie967

All this talk about Kato in blue. My shop told me this one is blue 1, not blue 2. 235mm X 51mm. This is the nicest of 4 katos i've owned.


----------



## Kippington

Awesome pictures of an awesome knife! Leaves nothing up for question.


----------



## playero

JustinP said:


> Twofer Saturday
> 
> DCB Customs paring Knife in AEB-L: (thanks @crockerculinary for quick shipping and good communication)
> 
> View attachment 50242
> 
> 
> Yu Kurosaki Fujin AS Petty 150mm (thanks Tina and Chris for the hand written note, nice touch!)
> 
> View attachment 50243
> 
> 
> View attachment 50244


DCB ? I do business with DCB and/or Dave custom Boats ? are they the same?


----------



## brooksie967

Kippington said:


> Awesome pictures of an awesome knife! Leaves nothing up for question.


thank you! cell phones have come a long way!


----------



## bahamaroot

brooksie967 said:


> All this talk about Kato in blue. My shop told me this one is blue 1, not blue 2. 235mm X 51mm. This is the nicest of 4 katos i've owned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One can always dream....


----------



## F-Flash

It's raining mazakis lately, my first one. 210mm gyuto from cleancut.


----------



## Godslayer

"The Caged Bird" by Yoshikazu Ikeda 

Mirror Polished Tamahagane Honyaki Gyuto, custom specs 245/53 












Ordered in July 2016 and it's finally on its way home. 

Unfortunately I couldn't source the handle I wanted, so someone will be getting this to rehandle at some point.


----------



## daddy yo yo

OMG


----------



## ACHiPo

Godslayer said:


> "The Caged Bird" by Yoshikazu Ikeda
> 
> Mirror Polished Tamahagane Honyaki Gyuto, custom specs 245/53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered in July 2016 and it's finally on its way home.
> 
> Unfortunately I couldn't source the handle I wanted, so someone will be getting this to rehandle at some point.


Will you actually use it? It seems like a museum object.


----------



## JustinP

playero said:


> DCB ? I do business with DCB and/or Dave custom Boats ? are they the same?



Nah, different company.

https://www.dcbcustoms.com


----------



## Godslayer

ACHiPo said:


> Will you actually use it? It seems like a museum object.



I will but I doubt it'll be a work knife.


----------



## Milkman420

A 180 Yoshikane sld wa Hakata pictures of the 240 toyoma to follow after rehandled by ken. Quick question any of you guys know where I’d be able to get a saya made for the hakata?


----------



## milkbaby

Godslayer said:


> "The Caged Bird" by Yoshikazu Ikeda
> 
> Mirror Polished Tamahagane Honyaki Gyuto, custom specs 245/53



That's really beautiful! Congrats!

Is it the tamahagane steel that causes the bit of swirl near the spine? That's really interesting!


----------



## parbaked

" Quick question any of you guys know where I’d be able to get a saya made for the hakata?

Bernal sell that knife and work with Edro on sayas so I'd reach out to Bernal or Edro direct. All you need to do is either trace your knife yourself or ask Bernal to have Edro make one for you.
https://edro-made.myshopify.com
http://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/yoshikane-sld-180mm-wa-hakata-suminagashi.html


----------



## McMan

Milkman420 said:


> Quick question any of you guys know where I’d be able to get a saya made for the hakata?


JKI makes a few different types of sayas. I haven't tried one yet but plan to soon.


----------



## Jon-cal

Masamoto KS 270. 283x53. Big!


----------



## Godslayer

milkbaby said:


> That's really beautiful! Congrats!
> 
> Is it the tamahagane steel that causes the bit of swirl near the spine? That's really interesting!



I'll let you know when I get it, that might just be a little bit of oil(I presume your not talking about the Hamon) I'm crazy excited for it, it's a personal unicorn of mine.


----------



## Godslayer

Milkman420 said:


> A 180 Yoshikane sld wa Hakata pictures of the 240 toyoma to follow after rehandled by ken. Quick question any of you guys know where I’d be able to get a saya made for the hakata?


Edro would be the cheapest, after that I'd jump up to someone like Cody Paul.


----------



## Scubadoo

I've had my first Japanese knife for a couple of years now, a Masakage Yuki Gyuto 180mm, I love it and it was a revelation in terms of what a knife could be like. But

I've just had a bit of a splurge and added these - it's a slippery slope!

Yu Kurosaki Bunka 165mm - this thing is lovely, very light and thin and the fit and finish is very nice.




Yoshikane Petty 135mm - really really pretty, super light and very sharp. Seems to be very reactive. sliced an apple this morning wiped and dried and when i came back there was a patina already!




Wakui Gyuto 240mm - very nice. balance is more blade heavy than i'm used to so will take some adjusting to.



Group shot!


----------



## cheflarge

Scubadoo said:


> I've had my first Japanese knife for a couple of years now, a Masakage Yuki Gyuto 180mm, I love it and it was a revelation in terms of what a knife could be like. But
> 
> I've just had a bit of a splurge and added these - it's a slippery slope!
> 
> Yu Kurosaki Bunka 165mm - this thing is lovely, very light and thin and the fit and finish is very nice.
> View attachment 50459
> 
> Yoshikane Petty 135mm - really really pretty, super light and very sharp. Seems to be very reactive. sliced an apple this morning wiped and dried and when i came back there was a patina already!
> View attachment 50461
> 
> Wakui Gyuto 240mm - very nice. balance is more blade heavy than i'm used to so will take some adjusting to.View attachment 50462
> 
> Group shot!
> View attachment 50460


Damn, dude!!! Nice start! [emoji12] [emoji41]


----------



## JustinP

Scubadoo said:


> I've had my first Japanese knife for a couple of years now, a Masakage Yuki Gyuto 180mm, I love it and it was a revelation in terms of what a knife could be like. But
> 
> I've just had a bit of a splurge and added these - it's a slippery slope!
> 
> Yu Kurosaki Bunka 165mm - this thing is lovely, very light and thin and the fit and finish is very nice.
> View attachment 50459
> 
> Yoshikane Petty 135mm - really really pretty, super light and very sharp. Seems to be very reactive. sliced an apple this morning wiped and dried and when i came back there was a patina already!
> View attachment 50461
> 
> Wakui Gyuto 240mm - very nice. balance is more blade heavy than i'm used to so will take some adjusting to.View attachment 50462
> 
> Group shot!
> View attachment 50460



Sweet! I just got a Yu Kurosaki Fujin AS petty. Light and thin certainly describes the petty as well.


----------



## Scubadoo

cheflarge said:


> Damn, dude!!! Nice start! [emoji12] [emoji41]



I know, went a bit mad!



JustinP said:


> Sweet! I just got a Yu Kurosaki Fujin AS petty. Light and thin certainly describes the petty as well.



It seems like he makes a really nice knife. I can defintely see me getting some more of his.


----------



## mc2442

It is definitely a slippery slope but you seem to have pretty good control so far, one becomes less and less price sensitive in certain ranges. Enjoy the new ones, look like some great pickups!


----------



## JustinP

This lunker showed up today. Can't wait to blast through some chickens with it. MASAHIRO Bessaku Garasuki 180mm. Blade looks nice. Handle fit and finish is about what I'd expect for $100. Will take a sander to it.


----------



## HRC_64

Monster


----------



## Michi

mc2442 said:


> It is definitely a slippery slope but you seem to have pretty good control so far, one becomes less and less price sensitive in certain ranges.


You really aren't a proper connoisseur until you take out that second mortgage


----------



## Michi

JustinP said:


> MASAHIRO Bessaku Garasuki 180mm.


That's amazingly heavy for its size. I assume that the blade is quite thick at the spine?


----------



## ACHiPo

Little bitty (125 mm) Watanabe Nakiri with upgraded D-shaped burnt chestnut handle with buffalo horn ferule. I REALLY like the handle and am very impressed with the knife after skinning enough lemon for my post-crappy-day martini!


----------



## mc2442

That little guy is one of those things I never knew I needed


----------



## Dhoff

ACHiPo said:


> Little bitty (125 mm) Watanabe Nakiri with upgraded D-shaped burnt chestnut handle with buffalo horn ferule. I REALLY like the handle and am very impressed with the knife after skinning enough lemon for my post-crappy-day martini!
> View attachment 50510
> View attachment 50511
> View attachment 50512



Nice! Is it a trick of the pictures or is the handle indeed longer than the blade?


----------



## esoo

ACHiPo said:


> Little bitty (125 mm) Watanabe Nakiri with upgraded D-shaped burnt chestnut handle with buffalo horn ferule. I REALLY like the handle and am very impressed with the knife after skinning enough lemon for my post-crappy-day martini!



I've been considering one of these as a budget way to get a Watanabe. Nice to see it in the wild.


----------



## ACHiPo

Dhoff said:


> Nice! Is it a trick of the pictures or is the handle indeed longer than the blade?


They're very close to the same length: handle is ~4 3/4", blade is ~4 7/8".


----------



## ACHiPo

esoo said:


> I've been considering one of these as a budget way to get a Watanabe. Nice to see it in the wild.


The only thing I've used it for is zesting a lemon, but it works like a microtome for that--slicing the zest uniformly from the pith. Not sure how much I'll use it for veggies--it's pretty small--but it sure is sweet.


----------



## JustinP

Michi said:


> That's amazingly heavy for its size. I assume that the blade is quite thick at the spine?



Yeah, it's really thick.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Newest addition:






UHB20c differentially hardened
Handle from masur birch, birch bark and moose antler.

It is my All-Sweden-themed gyuto, blade-heavy workhorse. 225/53/220g.

I absolutely love every little bit about it. Jonas, thank you so very much!! You nailed it!!! BTW, I think this is the most beautiful handle I have ever seen from you. F&F is absolutely perfect... I am speechless!


----------



## JustinP

Gorgeous. I keep eying his blades too. Maybe some day .


----------



## Barmoley

daddy yo yo said:


> Newest addition:
> View attachment 50529
> View attachment 50530
> View attachment 50531
> View attachment 50532
> 
> 
> I absolutely love every little bit about it. Jonas, thank you so very much!!


That's a beauty for sure. What are the specs on it UHB20c steel?


----------



## Isasmedjan

daddy yo yo said:


> Newest addition:
> View attachment 50529
> View attachment 50530
> View attachment 50531
> View attachment 50532
> 
> 
> I absolutely love every little bit about it. Jonas, thank you so very much!!



Glad it arrived safely! Let me know what you think of it when you have used it for a while


----------



## daddy yo yo

Original post updated with specs.


----------



## ashy2classy

daddy yo yo said:


> Newest addition:
> 
> UHB20c differentially hardened
> Handle from masur birch, birch bark and moose antler.
> 
> It is my Sweden-themed gyuto, blade-heavy workhorse. 225/53/220g.
> 
> I absolutely love every little bit about it. Jonas, thank you so very much!! You nailed it!!! BTW, I think this is the most beautiful handle I have ever seen from you. F&F is absolutely perfect... I am speechless!



Love his knives. Enjoy!


----------



## daddy yo yo

ashy2classy said:


> Love his knives. Enjoy!


And Jonas is a great guy too!


----------



## Dhoff

daddy yo yo said:


> Newest addition:
> View attachment 50529
> View attachment 50530
> View attachment 50531
> View attachment 50532
> 
> 
> UHB20c differentially hardened
> Handle from masur birch, birch bark and moose antler.
> 
> It is my All-Sweden-themed gyuto, blade-heavy workhorse. 225/53/220g.
> 
> I absolutely love every little bit about it. Jonas, thank you so very much!! You nailed it!!! BTW, I think this is the most beautiful handle I have ever seen from you. F&F is absolutely perfect... I am speechless!



You've great taste! Full name of Jonas?


----------



## JustinP

Dhoff said:


> You've great taste! Full name of Jonas?



Here's his website. He's got a few real beauties listed right now.

https://www.isasmedjan.com/


----------



## JustinP

Can't wait to use this one later! Got some lamb to cut up, should get that patina going more. Think my bank account is going to need a break for a bit now lol


----------



## Deshi

ACHiPo said:


> Little bitty (125 mm) Watanabe Nakiri with upgraded D-shaped burnt chestnut handle with buffalo horn ferule. I REALLY like the handle and am very impressed with the knife after skinning enough lemon for my post-crappy-day martini!
> View attachment 50510
> View attachment 50511
> View attachment 50512



Great handle! I'm partial to Ds myself and would like to upgrade some of my knives ... Who was the maker/source for the handle?


----------



## Illyria

Got my A2 180mm nakiri from Shihan to go with my 150mm petty and somehow ended up leaving with a 110mm paring knife, too. 

Ash handles and blade covers.


----------



## JustinP

JustinP said:


> Can't wait to use this one later! Got some lamb to cut up, should get that patina going more. Think my bank account is going to need a break for a bit now lol
> 
> View attachment 50554
> 
> 
> View attachment 50555
> 
> 
> View attachment 50556



OK, I've cooked with this a few times now, and it makes me all giddy. Def my new fav . Got some blue going on it cutting up some lamb too!


----------



## milkbaby

Illyria said:


> Got my A2 180mm nakiri from Shihan to go with my 150mm petty and somehow ended up leaving with a 110mm paring knife, too.
> 
> Ash handles and blade covers.
> 
> View attachment 50628



Wow, those Shihans are super pretty... Really beautiful knives!


----------



## nakneker

I recently recieved a Kippington fishhook grind, very easy guy to work with by the way. I had read a thread about food release and one of the posts gave very positive comments on this knife so I thought I’d try one. I asked for the bare blade, no handle, I wanted to make my own. I’ve used it three times now for meal prep, I’m a home cook, it really is fun to use. The 52100 gets wicked sharp and food release is amazing. The grind is well executed. I like this knife enough that I ordered one of his Honyakis too.


----------



## Milkman420

^beautiful knife dude do you know if he makes a 210 version


----------



## Kgp

Illyria said:


> Got my A2 180mm nakiri from Shihan to go with my 150mm petty and somehow ended up leaving with a 110mm paring knife, too.
> 
> Ash handles and blade covers.
> 
> View attachment 50628


Very nice!


----------



## childermass

Finally it arrived [emoji4]

Watanabe custom lefty 150mm Kaisaki with a little taller heel (35mm).
Steel is white #2


----------



## McMan

Milkman420 said:


> ^beautiful knife dude do you know if he makes a 210 version


PM him. He's a great dude to work with.


----------



## nakneker

I don't know if he makes a 210, nice guy though. 


Milkman420 said:


> ^beautiful knife dude do you know if he makes a 210 version


Send him a PM, let me know if you need his contact info.


----------



## nakneker

Landed a Raquin, took me awhile but it was worth wait. Fun knife!


----------



## milkbaby

nakneker said:


> View attachment 50783
> View attachment 50784
> 
> Landed a Raquin, took me awhile but it was worth wait. Fun knife!



Bryan's knives always look great to me, very nice!


----------



## panda

childermass said:


> Finally it arrived [emoji4]
> 
> Watanabe custom lefty 150mm Kaisaki with a little taller heel (35mm).
> Steel is white #2
> 
> View attachment 50760
> 
> View attachment 50761
> 
> View attachment 50762


wait, what? will he make a gyuto in white2??


----------



## childermass

panda said:


> wait, what? will he make a gyuto in white2??



I have two white #2 knives from him, and both are single bevel. Not sure if he uses it for his double bevel blades too.
He doesn’t show this option on his homepage but it doesn’t hurt to ask him .


----------



## ashy2classy

Kippington medium grind 255x54 in 52100

EVERYONE needs to try something from Jules. His work is amazing!


----------



## valgard

that profile looks like Kato std


----------



## Kgp

ashy2classy said:


> Kippington medium grind 255x54 in 52100
> 
> EVERYONE needs to try something from Jules. His work is amazing!


Nice! Really like the handle. What is the wood?

Ken


----------



## Barmoley

ashy2classy said:


> Kippington medium grind 255x54 in 52100
> 
> EVERYONE needs to try something from Jules. His work is amazing!



That looks nice. The profile, the handle, let us know what you think when you use it for a little bit.


----------



## Bcos17

ashy2classy said:


> Kippington medium grind 255x54 in 52100
> 
> EVERYONE needs to try something from Jules. His work is amazing!


Thats absolutely stunning. Love the profile, weight, everything. How does one order a knife from him?


----------



## HRC_64

Kip medium looks wicked !


----------



## ashy2classy

Bcos17 said:


> Thats absolutely stunning. Love the profile, weight, everything. How does one order a knife from him?


Thanks! Check out his IG and send him a message. 

https://instagram.com/kippingtonblades


----------



## ACHiPo

ashy2classy said:


> Kippington medium grind 255x54 in 52100
> 
> EVERYONE needs to try something from Jules. His work is amazing!


Very cool! Standard grind and not one of his fish hooks?


----------



## crockerculinary

VERY happy to add these two unique blades to the collection.

Carter Cutlery's Alex Horn 290mm integral chef's knife 52100 steel with micarta handle
gallery-https://imgur.com/gallery/qXqlu0T





Tansu knives integral 52100 gyuto with ironwood handle
gallery-https://imgur.com/gallery/IaelYqJ


----------



## cheflarge

crockerculinary said:


> VERY happy to add these two unique blades to the collection.
> 
> Carter Cutlery's Alex Horn 290mm integral chef's knife 52100 steel with micarta handle
> gallery-https://imgur.com/gallery/qXqlu0T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tansu knives integral 52100 gyuto with ironwood handle
> gallery-https://imgur.com/gallery/IaelYqJ


DAMN!!! [emoji41]


----------



## Migraine

Bcos17 said:


> Thats absolutely stunning. Love the profile, weight, everything. How does one order a knife from him?



https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/kippington-honyaki-laser-240mm.41063/#post-606003


----------



## Kgp

My brand new Shihan!

Actually, a birthday gift for my wife. Not sure of the steel, but looks like it will have good edge retention!

Ken


----------



## Xenif

Kgp said:


> View attachment 50873
> 
> My brand new Shihan!
> 
> Actually, a birthday gift for my wife. Not sure of the steel, but looks like it will have good edge retention!
> 
> Ken


We need some grape slice videos with that thing !


----------



## milkbaby

ashy2classy said:


> Kippington medium grind 255x54 in 52100
> 
> EVERYONE needs to try something from Jules. His work is amazing!



Nice, looks super classy!


----------



## Kgp

Xenif said:


> We need some grape slice videos with that thing !


Don’t have any grapes, but it worked well on a tangerine slice!


----------



## milkbaby

crockerculinary said:


> VERY happy to add these two unique blades to the collection.
> 
> Carter Cutlery's Alex Horn 290mm integral chef's knife 52100 steel with micarta handle
> gallery-https://imgur.com/gallery/qXqlu0T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tansu knives integral 52100 gyuto with ironwood handle
> gallery-https://imgur.com/gallery/IaelYqJ



Both of those are killer! I saw the Horn on your instagram, did you put a video of the Mert on there too? Both are so aesthetically pleasing to the eye...


----------



## crockerculinary

third post currently on my page has a vid sharpening the tansu, and a video after that of an onion and some cabbage. like i say in that description, for some reason every attempt at a cutting video with the tansu was plagued with one "technical difficulty" or another and got so frustrating i just gave up and took a break for a bit when the horn arrived. the onion and cabbage were all i managed to pull from the various attempts. the knife does perform beautifully, so ill have another go at it soon for sure. im not at a restaurant right now (daddy duties) so i rarely have large quantities of fish to slice, but i would like to get some and have a sashimi night, and i think it will excel especially there.


----------



## panda

ashy2classy said:


> Kippington medium grind 255x54 in 52100
> 
> EVERYONE needs to try something from Jules. His work is amazing!



how do you like that workpony??


----------



## silverneedle

Excuse my ignorance but is the Shihan a knife or what is it? It looks like a trowel.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Based on your use so far, do you have a preference of the Muteki/Alex or the Tansu? I'm curious to a comparison given that they are both 52100. I own one of Alex's knives but not one from Mert (yet).


----------



## MrHiggins

silverneedle said:


> Excuse my ignorance but is the Shihan a knife or what is it? It looks like a trowel.


That's a trowel. This is a Shi-Han knife. Wrought iron around white No.2. 255mm x 57mm @ 242gr. Picked it up from the shop today.


----------



## milkbaby

That Shihan is beautiful...


----------



## Kgp

silverneedle said:


> Excuse my ignorance but is the Shihan a knife or what is it? It looks like a trowel.


Shihan makes a few handcrafted garden tools addition to knives.


----------



## Kgp

MrHiggins said:


> That's a trowel. This is a Shi-Han knife. Wrought iron around white No.2. 255mm x 57mm @ 242gr. Picked it up from the shop today.
> 
> View attachment 50957
> View attachment 50958
> View attachment 50959


Very nice!


----------



## MrHiggins

Kgp said:


> Very nice!


Thanks! I "dig" your trowel, too!


----------



## pennman

Time to make the kofte!
The cutting board is 23x18”


----------



## JustinP

pennman said:


> Time to make the kofte!
> The cutting board is 23x18”
> View attachment 50968



Might be a candidate for this thread. 

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/if-getting-attacked-in-the-kitchen.40730/


----------



## Michi

pennman said:


> Time to make the kofte!


Personally, I think that knife is way too small 

What's the actual blade length? Something like 450 mm?


----------



## crockerculinary

thebradleycrew said:


> Based on your use so far, do you have a preference of the Muteki/Alex or the Tansu? I'm curious to a comparison given that they are both 52100. I own one of Alex's knives but not one from Mert (yet).



i dont think the idea of comparison works here. they are just such radically different and individually unique knives.
like comparing pirates to ninjas.


----------



## dgib7994

Kagekiyo K-Tip Gyuto 270mm White #2 

Holy cow this thing feels incredible in the hand. fit and finish on another level entirely. 


























Need more room!!


----------



## Illyria

MrHiggins said:


> That's a trowel. This is a Shi-Han knife. Wrought iron around white No.2. 255mm x 57mm @ 242gr. Picked it up from the shop today.
> 
> View attachment 50957
> View attachment 50958
> View attachment 50959




I saw him making your handle the other day. I got jealous seeing the blade in person, haha.

It looks even better in person.


----------



## pennman

Michi said:


> Personally, I think that knife is way too small
> 
> What's the actual blade length? Something like 450 mm?




Linear measurement from tip to heel is 520mm. I’d estimate 550-560mm along the edge. It’s easily 3# total weight.


----------



## Elliot

I don’t post a lot in this thread, but this is a pretty special one. 

Suisin Hayate 210mm Funayuki Blue 2 by Keijiro Doi


----------



## JustinP

dgib7994 said:


> Kagekiyo K-Tip Gyuto 270mm White #2
> 
> Holy cow this thing feels incredible in the hand. fit and finish on another level entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need more room!!




Sweet! I got to check out a white 2 and blue 1 Kagekiyo at the store today. The Blue 1 has been added to my wish list. Superb fit and finish, and feel on both though.


----------



## JustinP

New bread knife today from Opinel. I just liked the look of it. Seems to work really darned well too. That loaf is very stale on the outside, but it didn't mangle the soft inside.






Also picked up this little guy. Does it count as a "knife" since it has a blade? Very nice peeler, takes off very thin slices so you don't lose all the goodness.


----------



## MrHiggins

Illyria said:


> I saw him making your handle the other day. I got jealous seeing the blade in person, haha.
> 
> It looks even better in person.


Yeah, I'm a terrible photographer. This knife is a real showstopper. It cuts pretty good, too!


----------



## K813zra

crockerculinary said:


> i dont think the idea of comparison works here. they are just such radically different and individually unique knives.
> like comparing pirates to ninjas.



Those are some really good looking knives.


----------



## thebradleycrew

K813zra said:


> Those are some really good looking knives.


Ditto to that. Beautiful knives. And now I see why they don't make a good comparison. It really gives a sense of scale to Alex's monster blade.


----------



## Benuser

Misono Swedish Carbon Hankotsu.
Just for the fun of finding out how to sharpen it.


----------



## ashy2classy

MrHiggins said:


> That's a trowel. This is a Shi-Han knife. Wrought iron around white No.2. 255mm x 57mm @ 242gr. Picked it up from the shop today.



That looks amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## ashy2classy

dgib7994 said:


> Kagekiyo K-Tip Gyuto 270mm White #2
> 
> Holy cow this thing feels incredible in the hand. fit and finish on another level entirely.
> 
> Need more room!!



Nice addition! That choil shot looks crazy!! Love the collection display!

BTW, what's the longest gyuto in the middle?


----------



## dgib7994

JustinP said:


> Sweet! I got to check out a white 2 and blue 1 Kagekiyo at the store today. The Blue 1 has been added to my wish list. Superb fit and finish, and feel on both though.



The feel is incredible! Like no other knife i've handled. You sold a few knives off recently if i remember right... any new additions coming in?



ashy2classy said:


> Nice addition! That choil shot looks crazy!! Love the collection display!
> 
> BTW, what's the longest gyuto in the middle?



Thanks! yeah, intense grind on these! kinda thick to super thin behind the edge. The saya is also magnetic which is an incredible touch and feels silky smooth.

And the knife in the middle is my well-worn, well-loved, fully-patinated Gesshin Ginga 270mm in white #2 : )


----------



## JustinP

dgib7994 said:


> The feel is incredible! Like no other knife i've handled. You sold a few knives off recently if i remember right... any new additions coming in?



Nice - I was really impressed by the Kagekiyo's, congrats on your purchase, they are really impressive. And yeah... I might have some new knives on the way . will post them here when they show up.


----------



## riba

Not new but a regrind



Hiromoto honyaki - Schanz regrind


----------



## Benuser

riba said:


> Not new but a regrind
> 
> 
> 
> Hiromoto honyaki - Schanz regrind


Looks great! Did you keep the original asymmetry?


----------



## riba

Benuser said:


> Looks great! Did you keep the original asymmetry?


Yeah, fortunately Jurgen kept that. The back one third was originally a bit too thick.


----------



## drsmp

Kurosaki 210 Gyuto Fujin Aogami Super with ebony and amboyna handle by Jobone.
Kurosaki 180 Ktip Gyuto Fujin SRS 13


----------



## Migraine

That blade finish is really cool.


----------



## drsmp




----------



## Michi

Deleted my post. I should learn to read before replying…


----------



## MrHiggins

drsmp said:


> View attachment 51007
> View attachment 51008


Nice pair!!! Who did those handles?


----------



## drsmp

@Jobone_craftsman on Instagram. Joe Morrone made these handles for my Fujins . He’s got great prices and provides excellent customer service.


----------



## Dxtreme

drsmp said:


> View attachment 51007
> View attachment 51008


gorgeous !


----------



## MrHiggins

It's an embarrassment of riches for me. Tony Laseur just told me my blade was ready. 225mm x 53mm. The middle pin is a Zia symbol, from the New Mexico flag (culturally appropriated from the Pueblo Tribes around here). Nice work, Tony!


----------



## JustinP

MrHiggins said:


> It's an embarrassment of riches for me. Tony Laseur just told me my blade was ready. 225mm x 53mm. The middle pin is a Zia symbol, from the New Mexico flag (culturally appropriated from the Pueblo Tribes around here). Nice work, Tony!
> 
> View attachment 51032
> View attachment 51033
> View attachment 51034
> View attachment 51035



Very nice. The Zia is a nice touch. Glad you didn't go with the traditional Zia colors on this .


----------



## Tanalasta

A step up from a 8 inch (200mm) Shun chefs knife.

Mazaki W2 240mm Gyuto with a classic ebony handle from K&S. Very well packaged and fast delivery. Looking forward to seeing how this goes. 

http://www.knivesandstones.com/mazaki-white-2-gyuto-240mm/


----------



## ashy2classy

MrHiggins said:


> It's an embarrassment of riches for me. Tony Laseur just told me my blade was ready. 225mm x 53mm. The middle pin is a Zia symbol, from the New Mexico flag (culturally appropriated from the Pueblo Tribes around here). Nice work, Tony!



YES!!! Looks great. Enjoy!


----------



## Bcos17

Tanalasta said:


> View attachment 51048
> A step up from a 8 inch (200mm) Shun chefs knife.
> 
> Mazaki W2 240mm Gyuto with a classic ebony handle from K&S. Very well packaged and fast delivery. Looking forward to seeing how this goes.
> 
> http://www.knivesandstones.com/mazaki-white-2-gyuto-240mm/
> 
> View attachment 51049
> View attachment 51047


As long as you like the size, you are going to love that knife. I wish mine had that K&S handle.


----------



## MrHiggins

ashy2classy said:


> YES!!! Looks great. Enjoy!



The profile is based off your Mizuno Honyaki. Have you used it yet?


----------



## ashy2classy

MrHiggins said:


> The profile is based off your Mizuno Honyaki. Have you used it yet?



You know, I totally thought it looked like a Mizuno honyaki when I saw it, especially the tip shape. I've used mine a time or two but it's still sitting in the drawer until I cap off a big project at work. I want a 270 to compare.

Anyway, let us know how you like the LaSeur. I can't wait to hear what you think. I just reached out to Tony over the weekend to get on his list. I'll see if my requests scare him away. LOL!


----------



## milkbaby

dgib7994 said:


> Kagekiyo K-Tip Gyuto 270mm White #2
> Holy cow this thing feels incredible in the hand. fit and finish on another level entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need more room!!



That Kagekiyo is beautiful, seem to always be high level of craftsmanship! Nice pickup!

Those knives look lonely, you should probably add some more to your collection?


----------



## milkbaby

MrHiggins said:


> It's an embarrassment of riches for me. Tony Laseur just told me my blade was ready. 225mm x 53mm. The middle pin is a Zia symbol, from the New Mexico flag (culturally appropriated from the Pueblo Tribes around here). Nice work, Tony!
> 
> View attachment 51032



That looks beautiful! It looks like 1095 steel with that hamon, is it? Or is it W2?


----------



## Kgp

MrHiggins said:


> It's an embarrassment of riches for me. Tony Laseur just told me my blade was ready. 225mm x 53mm. The middle pin is a Zia symbol, from the New Mexico flag (culturally appropriated from the Pueblo Tribes around here). Nice work, Tony!
> 
> View attachment 51032
> View attachment 51033
> View attachment 51034
> View attachment 51035


Absolutely gorgeous! 

Mine from Tony was shipped today. I'll post pics when I get it. It appears that we have similar tastes.

Ken


----------



## MrHiggins

milkbaby said:


> That looks beautiful! It looks like 1095 steel with that hamon, is it? Or is it W2?


W2. Good call, man!


----------



## MrHiggins

Kgp said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Mine from Tony was shipped today. I'll post pics when I get it. It appears that we have similar tastes.
> 
> Ken


Can't wait to compare notes!


----------



## MrHiggins

Kgp said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Mine from Tony was shipped today. I'll post pics when I get it. It appears that we have similar tastes.
> 
> Ken


You got pics?


----------



## CutFingers

How about the old carbon Henckels Grand Prize...1904...

Sure is ugly, but cuts nice...plenty of samples if you search the net. I'm not sure who had mine but it was well used, but not overly sharpened. Has a nice big belly and a huge blade...love it...even the dorky bolster.

One thing is certain I'd probably be able to sell it for a lot more than the 12$ I paid for it...

But I'd put this 12$ knife against em all...Great soft steel...superb utility...strop it back or steel it, the edge comes and goes but holds nice during each task. I'm starting to like this old stuff.


----------



## Kgp

Here's my Laseur that was shipped yesterday. I went with the forged finish and differential heat treatment. Handle is ironwood with hidden pins.

Ken


----------



## MrHiggins

Kgp said:


> Here's my Laseur that was shipped yesterday. I went with the forged finish and differential heat treatment. Handle is ironwood with hidden pins.
> 
> Ken
> View attachment 51096
> View attachment 51097
> View attachment 51098


There you go, buddy!!


----------



## ashy2classy

Kgp said:


> Here's my Laseur that was shipped yesterday. I went with the forged finish and differential heat treatment. Handle is ironwood with hidden pins.
> 
> Ken



BOOM! Love seeing LaSeur's knives! We need some reviews!


----------



## panda

heiji en route!


----------



## refcast

Yeah!!


----------



## Xenif

panda said:


> heiji en route! View attachment 51105


Like


----------



## panda

riba said:


> Not new but a regrind
> 
> 
> 
> Hiromoto honyaki - Schanz regrind


Choil shot?


----------



## panda

riba said:


> Not new but a regrind
> 
> 
> 
> Hiromoto honyaki - Schanz regrind


choil shot?


----------



## milkbaby

Kgp said:


> Here's my Laseur that was shipped yesterday. I went with the forged finish and differential heat treatment. Handle is ironwood with hidden pins.



I really dig this aesthetically... I know some other people might not, but the combo of the brut de forge and hamon looks really neat to me.


----------



## Kgp

milkbaby said:


> I really dig this aesthetically... I know some other people might not, but the combo of the brut de forge and hamon looks really neat to me.


Thanks. Only seen pictures, can't wait to see it live. I was debating going with the forged finish or the hamon, and Tony suggested both was an option. If he could have put a chip in it to connect to my I-phone, I probably would have added that, too!

Ken


----------



## riba

panda said:


> choil shot?


Sure, sorry for the quality





Can try to locate my digital calipers, in case you're interested


----------



## dwalker

Well, found a new prep beast that is totally jiving with me.


----------



## Tanalasta

Have hopes this will be the new daily. Handle is quite simple and still oiled. 

Stainless clad (for better or worse) blue 210mm Gyuto.


----------



## JustinP

This showed up today RIGHT after I finished prepping for stir fry. Perfect timing lol. Konosuke Fujiyama B#2 FM.


----------



## megapuff5

Got these two wusthof on the right new for $20


----------



## MisterCAG

Double denka I found over at dc cutlery on my trip to DC. 180mm and 210mm, I’m in loooove.


----------



## JustinP

MisterCAG said:


> Double denka I found over at dc cutlery on my trip to DC. 180mm and 210mm, I’m in loooove.



Nice, a Fujiwara twofer!


----------



## Corradobrit1

MisterCAG said:


> Double denka I found over at dc cutlery on my trip to DC. 180mm and 210mm, I’m in loooove.


I had those lengths too; 180 and 210 Denka's. Eventually sold the 180 as I felt it overlapped the 210 too much. I'll never sell the 210. A 240 and 180 seemed a better proposition. Lets see some choil shots.


----------



## andrewlefilms

Makoto Kurosaki Sakura sg2 210mm! Been lurking for a while but really excited about this new purchase!


----------



## JustinP

andrewlefilms said:


> Makoto Kurosaki Sakura sg2 210mm! Been lurking for a while but really excited about this new purchase!



I like the Cherry/Maple combo. Not a common look.


----------



## dsk

JustinP said:


> I like the Cherry/Maple combo. Not a common look.


I am a sucker for any blonde/light ferrules.


----------



## milkbaby

dwalker said:


> Well, found a new prep beast that is totally jiving with me.



Nice looking Heiji... seems not to get much love around here, tho the ones that do, love it a bunch.


----------



## MisterCAG

Corradobrit1 said:


> I had those lengths too; 180 and 210 Denka's. Eventually sold the 180 as I felt it overlapped the 210 too much. I'll never sell the 210. A 240 and 180 seemed a better proposition. Lets see some choil shots.



The 180 feels like a solid petty and the 210 feels like a nice workhorse with some heft. I just prepped some pickled shallots, cucumbers and jalapeños and it amazed me how easily the 180 flew through the ingredients. The knife still has some bite.


----------



## dwalker

milkbaby said:


> Nice looking Heiji... seems not to get much love around here, tho the ones that do, love it a bunch.


I thought it might wedge like crazy but it surprised me. It is a performer and definitely a something to behold in person. I'm having fun with this one for sure.


----------



## andrewlefilms

JustinP said:


> I like the Cherry/Maple combo. Not a common look.


Yeah I dig it for sure this is my first wa handle knife and I thought it would feel really porous and dry but it was really smooth and felt nice and stable I definitely want to get into the wa handle game more


----------



## andrewlefilms

dsk said:


> I am a sucker for any blonde/light ferrules.


For sure! I love it


----------



## Tanalasta

This is an update to my earlier post.

Mazaki 240mm white Kasumi. Beautiful knife. The finish is beautiful at the price point. Rounded spine. Lovely to hold. Very, very sharp edge and a sturdy gyuto. The ebony handle and finish from K&S is much better than the stock Japanese handle that another Japanese knife at the price point.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Classy Mazaki!


----------



## Marek07

Kgp said:


> Here's my Laseur that was shipped yesterday. I went with the forged finish and differential heat treatment. Handle is ironwood with hidden pins.
> 
> Ken
> View attachment 51096
> View attachment 51097
> View attachment 51098


Great looking pick up!


----------



## doudou

Just put a new handle for this new babe, Wakui V2 270mm.i assume the V2 version is kind of thiner than its white 2 version because the spine of my version is not as thick as the W2 looks. it's not super 
sharp OOTB, let's see how it performs after the suhiro 3000#


----------



## daddy yo yo

My latest addition:


----------



## valgard

daddy yo yo said:


> My latest addition:


Nice, I see you pulled the trigger on the Murata.


----------



## daddy yo yo

valgard said:


> Nice, I see you pulled the trigger on the Murata.


Yes, no, and yes.

Yes, i pulled the trigger. This is no Murata. It is a TF-forged Morihei Hisamoto 240mm. 

But I also pulled the trigger on a 210mm Murata which is somewhere between North America and Europe.


----------



## valgard

daddy yo yo said:


> Yes, no, and yes.
> 
> Yes, i pulled the trigger. This is no Murata. It is a TF-forged Morihei Hisamoto 240mm.
> 
> But I also pulled the trigger on a 210mm Murata which is somewhere between North America and Europe.


Ah, bevels looked higher. Hope it's a fun knife.


----------



## ashy2classy

daddy yo yo said:


> Yes, no, and yes.
> 
> It is a TF-forged Morihei Hisamoto 240mm.



I was wondering. The bolster reminded me of TF.


----------



## panda

daddy yo yo said:


> My latest addition:


I've always wondered about these


----------



## daddy yo yo

Will tell more once I used it...

So far I like the blade. The handle is the worst piece of sh*t I have ever seen. F&F? None whatsoever... Probably that's why most Japanese knives come with wa-handles. As simple as those may be, they are always better than this handle... But that is probably all the myth about Japanese knives, where the blade is what matters, not the handle?!

My plan was to rehandle it anyway...


----------



## Corradobrit1

ashy2classy said:


> I was wondering. The bolster reminded me of TF.


It was the horrible F&F reference that gave it away for me.


----------



## Danzo

daddy yo yo said:


> My latest addition:



These are forged by TF then? I’ve been eyeing the white 1 SS version from Hirohita for a while, been out of stock forever.


----------



## wind88

Danzo said:


> These are forged by TF then? I’ve been eyeing the white 1 SS version from Hirohita for a while, been out of stock forever.


Yes, there are forged by TF and is ironclad white #1 not blue #2 as listed. I have one and asked Gaku about it. I was told it’s white #1.


----------



## Michi

Takeshi Saji 180 mm (175 mm actual) bunka, 50 mm tall at the heel, blue #2, desert ironwood handle. Weight 175 g.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Nice one Michi. Ya got a thing for Takeshi now huh?


----------



## Michi

Mucho Bocho said:


> Nice one Michi. Ya got a thing for Takeshi now huh?


Yeah, well, they are pretty 

I wanted a bunka anyway, and after looking at a lot of them, I still liked that one the best. It's working pretty well so far.


----------



## Corradobrit1

wind88 said:


> Yes, there are forged by TF and is ironclad white #1 not blue #2 as listed. I have one and asked Gaku about it. I was told it’s white #1.


Do you know if they use prelaminated bar stock or forge their own like for the SS clad Mab and Denka's?


----------



## lemeneid

daddy yo yo said:


> Yes, no, and yes.
> 
> Yes, i pulled the trigger. This is no Murata. It is a TF-forged Morihei Hisamoto 240mm.
> 
> But I also pulled the trigger on a 210mm Murata which is somewhere between North America and Europe.


This is the first time I’m seeing a Denka-style Morihei. Have only seen the Maboroshis from Morihei which have really nice f&f anyway.


----------



## wind88

Corradobrit1 said:


> Do you know if they use prelaminated bar stock or forge their own like for the SS clad Mab and Denka's?


I doubt it’s prelaminated given it’s ironclad. I was told it’s made the same way as their regular products. Plus, it’s hand finished on stone by folks at Morihei. No need to worry about getting a lemon grind.

Choil shot of my 240 KU


----------



## Corradobrit1

Certainly an interesting proposition. This seems more like my special Ku finish Maboroshi only a little more rustic. The forge finish is usually polished off but this still retains it and lacks the hammering. How does it perform? Edge retention?


----------



## playero

Michi said:


> Takeshi Saji 180 mm (175 mm actual) bunka, 50 mm tall at the heel, blue #2, desert ironwood handle. Weight 175 g.
> 
> View attachment 51287
> 
> 
> View attachment 51288



How does it cut? The weight and balance? Did you sharpen it?


----------



## Michi

playero said:


> How does it cut? The weight and balance? Did you sharpen it?


I've used it twice so far. Cuts well, with good food release. I like a little heft to my knives, which is why I bought this one (besides because it's pretty).

Balance point is exactly at the front edge of the bolster. There is a decent distal taper, and you can do nice precise tip work with it. The grind is thin, but neither workhorse nor laser, and when I run my fingers down the side of the blade, there is a distinct convex taper towards the blade edge over the last centimetre or so (which surprisingly doesn't show up in the photo, but I can definitely feel it).

Out-of-the-box edge is OK, but not fantastic. (My Saji Nakiri came with an outstanding OOB edge, but the Bunka could do with a bit of a touch-up.) I haven't had time to sharpen it yet. I expect it'll sharpen easily; it's blue #2, so I don't expect any surprises.

The exposed core has quickly taken a patina; I have some nice blue, orange, and dark grey hues on it now. The core runs all the way through the knife, of course, and I can see a thin dark line in the centre of the tang all around the handle.


----------



## riba

The wait begins....




(Dan's picture)


----------



## hennyville

My new Workhorse, 270 AS gyuto. Handle is made by @Matus. Wood is california claro walnut. 302g. I really like it.


----------



## riba

Si


hennyville said:


> View attachment 51357
> View attachment 51358
> View attachment 51359
> View attachment 51361
> 
> My new Workhorse, 270 AS gyuto. Handle is made by @Matus. Wood is california claro walnut. 302g. I really like it.


Simply gorgeous


----------



## geoff_nocon

Found a twin for my ashi




image upload


----------



## frank358fr

how you like the lase?


----------



## geoff_nocon

frank358fr said:


> how you like the lase?



Sorry is this question for me? I assume you mean laser? I wouldnt call them lasers but they are quite thin towards the edge but they have a more substantial spine conpared to the non honyaki ashis


----------



## ChefShramrock

Moritaka AS 210mm kiritsuke 




Thin blade, even grind




Next to his older brother


----------



## panda

long awaited custom spec heiji is here in 210 semi-stainless. i am blown away by this one, far exceeds what i was expecting. even came with my favorite handle (d-shape burnt chestnut)
the tip is super thin too!!

definitely will be going back to get a 240 but in iwasaki cause i just love that steel so much.


----------



## DitmasPork

panda said:


> View attachment 51503
> View attachment 51504
> 
> long awaited custom spec heiji is here in 210 semi-stainless. i am blown away by this one, far exceeds what i was expecting. even came with my favorite handle (d-shape burnt chestnut)
> the tip is super thin too!!
> 
> definitely will be going back to get a 240 but in iwasaki cause i just love that steel so much.



Gorgeous! I thought you were getting a carbon Heiji? What customizations did you request with that one?


----------



## milkbaby

Heiji is nice!


----------



## Xenif

Knife Gods are showing me a sign .... Its like a Heiji revival going on ! Think that has to be my next target


----------



## YG420

panda said:


> View attachment 51503
> View attachment 51504
> 
> long awaited custom spec heiji is here in 210 semi-stainless. i am blown away by this one, far exceeds what i was expecting. even came with my favorite handle (d-shape burnt chestnut)
> the tip is super thin too!!
> 
> definitely will be going back to get a 240 but in iwasaki cause i just love that steel so much.


The best looking Heiji Ive seen, really digging the tip and handle. Do they sell just the handles? lol


----------



## panda

YG420 said:


> The best looking Heiji Ive seen, really digging the tip and handle. Do they sell just the handles? lol


He won't, believe me I've asked lol


----------



## Dxtreme

Lars said:


> Will do, thanks!
> 
> Grandpa was a butcher and was missing a bit of one finger, so have seen what can happen if attention slips.
> 
> Just had it on the stones and while it felt weird do to the weight, it took an edge super easy.
> 
> Feels proper beastly in the hand as well.
> 
> Lars



Lars,

How do you like the cleaver and how is it holding up ?


----------



## Lars

Dxtreme said:


> Lars,
> 
> How do you like the cleaver and how is it holding up ?



Really like the cleaver and it’s tough as nails. 

Lars


----------



## dsk

Kono GS+ 210mm. Thicker is in, but I'm digging heroin chic, plus Tosho is having a sale on this one. I love the handle, and the overall lightness. Not quite convinced of it's cutting feel yet, my masashi edge seems keener, but that could just be the bigger bulk of the blade doing some of the work. Only gave it some light sharpening on my Rika 5k, might have to go lower first.


----------



## JustinP

dsk said:


> Kono GS+ 210mm. Thicker is in, but I'm digging heroin chic, plus Tosho is having a sale on this one. I love the handle, and the overall lightness. Not quite convinced of it's cutting feel yet, my masashi edge seems keener, but that could just be the bigger bulk of the blade doing some of the work. Only gave it some light sharpening on my Rika 5k, might have to go lower first.



Love that handle ^


----------



## mauichef

Game, Set and Match!
Trio of Kono Fujiyamas with matching Ebony handles.

Fujiyama Vintage Swedish Carbon Wide Bevel 240mm.
Fujiyama FT Blue #1 240mm.
Fujiyama FM Petty Blue #1 180mm.

Happy early birthday gift from my beloved wife
Now I have to give them back to her until June!!!!!


----------



## Bcos17

Thats a stunning trio Maui.


----------



## bahamaroot

Konosuke 255mm Fujiyama FM B2 Funayuki


----------



## refcast

Jesus christ, nice heiji panda.

Not really new knife, but its very recent, like a couple months ago, also Heiji:
View media item 31307View media item 31310View media item 31311


----------



## Tanalasta

Today’s arrivals. 
Probably all I need for now. 
Kochi KU 270mm stainless clad “high purity carbon steel” (read white) sujihiki. Recommendation from Jon at JKI as a versatile sujihiki that would suit my needs. Beautiful KU finish and handle. 

Toyama stainless clad blue 240mm gyuto. I will be frank and say I prefer the balance and finish of the Mazaki and ebony handles from K&S over the Ho wood on the Toyama. It’s a bit forward heavy. 

Obligatory stones to complete my freehand set. JNS 1000 and ... I think 6000. They’re not labelled!


----------



## Tanalasta

A quick comparison of the Mazaki and Toyama

It’s highly personal and I’m yet to cut with the Toyama but the balance, feel and ebony handle on the Mazaki feels more “natural” to me.


----------



## tongas

Mazaki petty.
Got it from @mattador ador on BST.
As I just came back from one month off, didn't had time yet to use it very much , but for first meal prep,went through greenpeppers like a breeze, with just knife's weight (almost  )


----------



## Andrew

A couple teaser pics... not yet in my hands


----------



## cheflarge

Andrew said:


> A couple teaser pics... not yet in my handsView attachment 51668
> View attachment 51669


[emoji106] [emoji41]


----------



## daddy yo yo

mauichef said:


> Game, Set and Match!
> Trio of Kono Fujiyamas with matching Ebony handles.
> 
> Fujiyama Vintage Swedish Carbon Wide Bevel 240mm.
> Fujiyama FT Blue #1 240mm.
> Fujiyama FM Petty Blue #1 180mm.
> 
> Happy early birthday gift from my beloved wife
> Now I have to give them back to her until June!!!!!


That is torture!!!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Andrew said:


> A couple teaser pics... not yet in my handsView attachment 51668
> View attachment 51669



Ashi! What size is it? 300-330mm?


----------



## Andrew

Chicagohawkie said:


> Ashi! What size is it? 300-330mm?



240mm gyuto, my favorite size 

To say I'm excited would be a silly understatement...


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Andrew said:


> 240mm gyuto, my favorite size
> 
> To say I'm excited would be a silly understatement...


Wow! That’s awesome? Hard to find in 240!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Andrew said:


> A couple teaser pics... not yet in my handsView attachment 51668
> View attachment 51669


The only time I 'like' to see clouds


----------



## MrHiggins

...


----------



## MrHiggins

Kochi magaki arrived today. As if I needed another 240! 

(Comparison photo with JNS Mazaki, which is the same length, 1 or 2 mm less height, and 5gr. lighter - 211 vs 216).View attachment 51692
View attachment 51693
View attachment 51694


----------



## Kgp

MrHiggins said:


> Kochi magaki arrived today. As if I needed another 240!
> 
> (Comparison photo with JNS Mazaki, which is the same length, 1 or 2 mm less height, and 5gr. lighter - 211 vs 216).View attachment 51692
> View attachment 51693
> View attachment 51694
> 
> View attachment 51695


If you buy one of each, you can figure out which ones you need two of. Very nice!

Ken


----------



## panda

refcast said:


> Jesus christ, nice heiji panda.
> 
> Not really new knife, but its very recent, like a couple months ago, also Heiji:
> View media item 31307View media item 31310View media item 31311


:thumbsup:


----------



## ThaFurnace

Kato KU 240
Hinoura River Jump Santoku


----------



## Vladimir

MrHiggins said:


> Kochi magaki arrived today. As if I needed another 240!
> 
> (Comparison photo with JNS Mazaki, which is the same length, 1 or 2 mm less height, and 5gr. lighter - 211 vs 216).View attachment 51692
> View attachment 51693
> View attachment 51694
> 
> View attachment 51695


Look great!


----------



## Andrew

ThaFurnace said:


> Kato KU 240
> Hinoura River Jump Santoku


Those are awesome knives, well done!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Comet W2 differentially hardened Honyaki 175x36 136G petty. Been wanting to try one of Trey's honyaki blades for a long time and this doesn't disappoint. Hamon is exceptional.
A beautiful collaborative effort from Trey and Bart. The handle is truly a work of art. Combination of Honduran Rosewood burl, mammoth tooth spacer and dinosaur gem bone (blue agatized bone) ferrule with copper spacers. I'm not a huge fan of ornate handles but this combination really spoke to me.


----------



## cheflarge

Corradobrit1 said:


> Comet W2 Honyaki 175x36 136G petty. Been wanting to try one of Trey's honyaki blades for a long time and this doesn't disappoint. Hamon is exceptional.
> A beautiful collaborative effort from Trey and Bart. The handle is truly a work of art. Combination of Honduran Rosewood burl, mammoth tooth spacer and dinosaur gem bone (blue agatized bone) with copper spacers. I'm not a huge fan of ornate handles but this combination really spoke to me.


Ummmmm......... WOW!!! [emoji106] [emoji41]


----------



## Xenif

This thread is usually awesome, but the last 3 days you guys are just on fire with your new buys!


----------



## Kgp

Corradobrit1 said:


> Comet W2 differentially hardened Honyaki 175x36 136G petty. Been wanting to try one of Trey's honyaki blades for a long time and this doesn't disappoint. Hamon is exceptional.
> A beautiful collaborative effort from Trey and Bart. The handle is truly a work of art. Combination of Honduran Rosewood burl, mammoth tooth spacer and dinosaur gem bone (blue agatized bone) with copper spacers. I'm not a huge fan of ornate handles but this combination really spoke to me.


WOW! I’m impressed!


----------



## CEH1

Corradobrit1 said:


> Comet W2 differentially hardened Honyaki 175x36 136G petty. Been wanting to try one of Trey's honyaki blades for a long time and this doesn't disappoint. Hamon is exceptional.
> A beautiful collaborative effort from Trey and Bart. The handle is truly a work of art. Combination of Honduran Rosewood burl, mammoth tooth spacer and dinosaur gem bone (blue agatized bone) with copper spacers. I'm not a huge fan of ornate handles but this combination really spoke to me.


----------



## CEH1

Corradobrit1 said:


> Comet W2 differentially hardened Honyaki 175x36 136G petty. Been wanting to try one of Trey's honyaki blades for a long time and this doesn't disappoint. Hamon is exceptional.
> A beautiful collaborative effort from Trey and Bart. The handle is truly a work of art. Combination of Honduran Rosewood burl, mammoth tooth spacer and dinosaur gem bone (blue agatized bone) with copper spacers. I'm not a huge fan of ornate handles but this combination really spoke to me.



That's a looker for sure!


----------



## Michi

Corradobrit1 said:


> A beautiful collaborative effort from Trey and Bart. The handle is truly a work of art.


I absolutely love that handle! I'm thinking of getting a custom handle for my KS. How can I get in touch with Bart?


----------



## HRC_64

Awesome profile and dimensions, and not to mention looks ...


Corradobrit1 said:


> Comet W2 differentially hardened Honyaki 175x36 136G petty.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Corradobrit1 said:


> Comet W2 differentially hardened Honyaki 175x36 136G petty. Been wanting to try one of Trey's honyaki blades for a long time and this doesn't disappoint. Hamon is exceptional.
> A beautiful collaborative effort from Trey and Bart. The handle is truly a work of art. Combination of Honduran Rosewood burl, mammoth tooth spacer and dinosaur gem bone (blue agatized bone) ferrule with copper spacers. I'm not a huge fan of ornate handles but this combination really spoke to me.


GORGEOUS KNIFE. I bid on this myself!! Can't wait to get feedback on how it works.


----------



## Corradobrit1

thebradleycrew said:


> GORGEOUS KNIFE. I bid on this myself!! Can't wait to get feedback on how it works.


Thanks all. Yes, I was lucky I got the auction reopened as it closed 45 mins too early. Bart also described it incorrectly as a 150mm petty. Very happy its actually got a 175mm edge length making it a little more versatile. Cuts are like butter. So smooth and effortless. Tried it on a few carrots and there was zero wedging. Its tall enough at the heel for board work and nimble using the tip.


----------



## milkbaby

ThaFurnace said:


> Kato KU 240
> Hinoura River Jump Santoku



Both are beautiful, really great looking knives!


----------



## milkbaby

Corradobrit1 said:


> Comet W2 differentially hardened Honyaki 175x36 136G petty. Been wanting to try one of Trey's honyaki blades for a long time and this doesn't disappoint. Hamon is exceptional.



That's nice, that hamon is really cool looking. The ashi is really crazy on that hamon!


----------



## BoostedGT

Just got this new Toyama stainless clad 240mm Gytuo, decided to play a little bit with it and did a quick etch on the core steel.






The Original and the Stainless Toyama.


----------



## 5698k

The stainless clad Toyama is my new favorite knife...bar none!


----------



## Supraunleaded

Comet SC125 Honyaki 180 petty. Had my eye on this one for quite a while, bought it new but I couldn’t wait to use it so it’s already got this lovely patina.


----------



## Kgp

Supraunleaded said:


> Comet SC125 Honyaki 180 petty. Had my eye on this one for quite a while, bought it new but I couldn’t wait to use it so it’s already got this lovely patina.
> View attachment 51846


Very nice! What wood is the handle?


----------



## Supraunleaded

Kgp said:


> Very nice! What wood is the handle?


Maple burl with a g10 cap


----------



## Corradobrit1

Supraunleaded said:


> Comet SC125 Honyaki 180 petty. Had my eye on this one for quite a while, bought it new but I couldn’t wait to use it so it’s already got this lovely patina.
> View attachment 51846


Sweet honyaki. Trey is killing it at the moment. Love my petty, which suits my cutting style to a tee and it's quickly becoming the one I reach for. He was curious how your's would patina so I sent him a link


----------



## Jon-cal

I’ve been curious about these for some time. Finally took the plunge on a 240 standard!


----------



## Andrew

Jon-cal said:


> I’ve been curious about these for some time. Finally took the plunge on a 240 standard!
> 
> View attachment 51861


Great find! I'd love to hear your thoughts after using it


----------



## Jon-cal

Andrew said:


> Great find! I'd love to hear your thoughts after using it



Pretty blown away to be honest. I was fully prepared to be let down by all the hype. It behaves like some sort of impossible combination of effortless heavyweight laser with crazy food release. I can’t really explain it.


----------



## Dhoff

Its a mazaki?


----------



## Midsummer

Kato


----------



## Andrew

Jon-cal said:


> Pretty blown away to be honest. I was fully prepared to be let down by all the hype. It behaves like some sort of impossible combination of effortless heavyweight laser with crazy food release. I can’t really explain it.


That's awesome, thanks for your take. I have a Kikuryu workhorse, but am hoping to find a standard to compare with at some point... such hard knives to track down at this point, and I've not yet talked myself into paying resale prices...


----------



## marginCall

My marko damacus just came in! Reunited with my other marko!


----------



## marginCall

Finally took my Kurosaki bunka out of the box. Super thin, really easy to control. 

The last picture are all my knives from echizen trip. Kurosaki AS santoku and r2 bunka


----------



## Andrew

Yoshikazu Tanaka 240mm forged blue #1 damascus gyuto- happy to add another Tanaka to the mix- used last night for dinner prep and this thing is sweet based on that first impression.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

marginCall said:


> My marko damacus just came in! Reunited with my other marko!
> 
> View attachment 51889
> View attachment 51890
> View attachment 51891
> View attachment 51892



Love Marko's work ... DT damacus? Carbon or stainless? Thx for posting.


----------



## DevinT

MontezumaBoy said:


> Love Marko's work ... DT damacus? Carbon or stainless? Thx for posting.



I think that steel was made by my son John, 52100 and 15n20. 

Hoss


----------



## BGY_888

*Munetoshi meat Cleaver 160mm Vintage Teak *


----------



## daddy yo yo

BoostedGT said:


> Just got this new Toyama stainless clad 240mm Gytuo, decided to play a little bit with it and did a quick etch on the core steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original and the Stainless Toyama.


I never get it why someone would leave those stickers on the ferrule. It’s like leaving stickers on drinking glasses...

Nice knives! Love my Toyamas!


----------



## DevinT

Wasabi_GL said:


> View attachment 51909
> 
> *Munetoshi meat Cleaver 160mm Vintage Teak *



Nice, very nice. 

Hoss


----------



## K813zra

daddy yo yo said:


> I never get it why someone would leave those stickers on the ferrule. It’s like leaving stickers on drinking glasses...
> 
> Nice knives! Love my Toyamas!



I don't recall ever buying a glass with a sticker on it but I always leave the stickers on my laptop. Like for years...lol.

Regardless, yeah, those are some good looking knives!


----------



## BGY_888

thanks


----------



## marginCall

Yes, it should be a JT damacus, 52100 and 15n20. 

I am interested to see how it performs in the future. Never had a carbon damacus, I guess I will treat it like 52100 




DevinT said:


> I think that steel was made by my son John, 52100 and 15n20.
> 
> Hoss


----------



## bahamaroot

marginCall said:


> My marko damacus just came in! Reunited with my other marko!
> 
> View attachment 51889
> View attachment 51890
> View attachment 51891
> View attachment 51892


That Marko is sweet, love that "JT" damascus!


----------



## Illyria

Got my 210 Watanabe from bst. Sent it to Shihan for a custom redwood burl and Kingwood handle and some small fit and finish touch ups (thinned the tip a bit, rounded the spine and the heel a bit).

Can't wait to use it at work tomorrow.


----------



## ThinMan

Andrew said:


> Yoshikazu Tanaka 240mm forged blue #1 damascus gyuto- happy to add another Tanaka to the mix- used last night for dinner prep and this thing is sweet based on that first impression.



Very nice. What’s the blade height?


----------



## kwk1

210mm Gyuto


----------



## Michi

kwk1 said:


> 210mm Gyuto


Love that very clean and elegant look!


----------



## riba

Very happy with the latest acquisition. It is even nicer in person. Very organic, both aesthetically and in terms of feel. Now it needs to get some use....


----------



## kwk1

Michi said:


> Love that very clean and elegant look!


Thanks Michi!
Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Andrew

riba said:


> Very happy with the latest acquisition. It is even nicer in person. Very organic, both aesthetically and in terms of feel. Now it needs to get some use....


I love the look of Pendergrast's blades, but the handles have tempered my enthusiasm to date... how does it feel in your hand? Not trying to be salty, as I'd really like to try out one of his knives!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Andrew said:


> I love the look of Pendergrast's blades, but the handles have tempered my enthusiasm to date... how does it feel in your hand? Not trying to be salty, as I'd really like to try out one of his knives!


They look comfy if you have larger hands. Not dissimilar to Xerxes Primus handles which are extremely comfortable. Maybe a different wood (darker?) would suit the shape better. I like the factory installed patina


----------



## McMan

Andrew said:


> I love the look of Pendergrast's blades, but the handles have tempered my enthusiasm to date... how does it feel in your hand? Not trying to be salty, as I'd really like to try out one of his knives!



DP handles are comfy. Six-sided instead of octagon. Feels like a cross between d-shaped and octagon.


----------



## Andrew

ThinMan said:


> Very nice. What’s the blade height?


50mm per my tape


----------



## tgfencer

Andrew said:


> I love the look of Pendergrast's blades, but the handles have tempered my enthusiasm to date... how does it feel in your hand? Not trying to be salty, as I'd really like to try out one of his knives!



I'm sure if you reached out to him Dan would be happy to do a blade and handle to fit your needs, he's an easy guy to work with.


----------



## Dave Martell

Wasabi_GL said:


> View attachment 51909
> 
> *Munetoshi meat Cleaver 160mm Vintage Teak *





DevinT said:


> Nice, very nice.
> 
> Hoss




I gotta +1 that!


----------



## ThinMan

Andrew said:


> 50mm per my tape



That's a good height. A lot of them are lower. Which vendor did you use if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Andrew

ThinMan said:


> That's a good height. A lot of them are lower. Which vendor did you use if you don't mind sharing?


Razorsharp in Singapore


----------



## Jon-cal

Watanabe pro 270 gyuto!


----------



## panda

Jon-cal said:


> Watanabe pro 270 gyuto!
> 
> View attachment 52016


monster lol, i remember mine was basically a long cleaver


----------



## Jon-cal

panda said:


> monster lol, i remember mine was basically a long cleaver



Yeah it’s a big one. Exactly what I was looking for. I almost went with the KU but it was even heavier


----------



## riba

Andrew said:


> I love the look of Pendergrast's blades, but the handles have tempered my enthusiasm to date... how does it feel in your hand? Not trying to be salty, as I'd really like to try out one of his knives!


The handle actually is very comfortably. I pinch the knife at the neck, and the handle feels nicely robust. Note that the spine is quite thick, which for me balances nicely with the handle.


Plenty of wood to chose from btw, the 5,000 year old English bog oak looks pretty


----------



## Andrew

riba said:


> The handle actually is very comfortably. I pinch the knife at the neck, and the handle feels nicely robust. Note that the spine is quite thick, which for me balances nicely with the handle.
> 
> 
> Plenty of wood to chose from btw, the 5,000 year old English bog oak looks pretty


Riba-thanks for the thoughts, though now I'll want one more...


----------



## Benuser

Opinel parer no. 112, Sandvik's 12C27, blade's length 96mm, width 17mm.
I needed a least one stainless little knife. Price €7.50 incl. VAT.


----------



## JustinP

Finally arrived from Sweden! What a beauty! Isasmedjan 240mm Gyuto. Can't wait to use it later.











Jonas's pictures are much better at capturing this than mine:


----------



## cheflarge

JustinP said:


> Finally arrived from Sweden! What a beauty! Isasmedjan 240mm Gyuto. Can't wait to use it later.
> 
> View attachment 52192
> 
> View attachment 52193
> 
> 
> 
> Jonas's pictures are much better at capturing this than mine:


UM DUDE!!! [emoji41] [emoji106]


----------



## Corradobrit1

JustinP said:


> Finally arrived from Sweden!


Thats purdy. Whats the steel?


----------



## dwalker

Picked this guy up from BST. I don't know why this steel doesn't get more buzz.


----------



## Migraine

dwalker said:


> Picked this guy up from BST. I don't know why this steel doesn't get more buzz. View attachment 52196



What steel is it?


----------



## JustinP

Corradobrit1 said:


> Thats purdy. Whats the steel?



UHB20c


----------



## dwalker

Migraine said:


> What steel is it?


Sorry, V2 Kochi


----------



## labor of love

Kochis are usually readily available and inexpensive therefore we all overlook them.


----------



## dwalker

JustinP said:


> UHB20c


I was told it is V2. Are these equivalent or am I mistaken?


----------



## JustinP

dwalker said:


> I was told it is V2. Are these equivalent or am I mistaken?



You have your replies crossed . He was asking about mine.


----------



## dwalker

JustinP said:


> You have your replies crossed . He was asking about mine.


Thanks for the clarification. I thought I had done adequate research before purchasing the knife. I'm always ready to learn that I am mistaken or misinformed. 

Cheers


----------



## labor of love

@dwalker is responding to @Migraine 

@JustinP is responding to @Corradobrit1 

You’re both correct.


----------



## dwalker

labor of love said:


> @dwalker is responding to @Migraine
> 
> @JustinP is responding to @Corradobrit1
> 
> You’re both correct.


Thanks Labor, I should read more carefully. I will admit to a couple of rye on the rocks this evening.


----------



## labor of love

Haha its just quite a coincidence both of you were responding to the same exact question that was asked of both of you simultaneously.


----------



## ian

dwalker said:


> Picked this guy up from BST. I don't know why this steel doesn't get more buzz. View attachment 52196



Glad to see it out in the wild. It’s a great knife.


----------



## ian

labor of love said:


> Kochis are usually readily available and inexpensive therefore we all overlook them.



Doesn’t stop us talking about Mazaki, but I suppose Kochis have also been around for a while and the initial blush has worn off.

Edit: I guess Mazaki also benefits from making a billion different versions of the same knife, so there’s more to talk about....


----------



## dwalker

ian said:


> Glad to see it out in the wild. It’s a great knife.


Thanks Ian. I am happy with the purchase. This is one of those knives that "feels" quality when you pick it up. It takes a screaming edge.


----------



## Customfan

That is a great blade


----------



## MrHiggins

dwalker said:


> Picked this guy up from BST. I don't know why this steel doesn't get more buzz. View attachment 52196


Such a great knife. Enjoy!!


----------



## MrHiggins

I've owned 3 Kochis in V2. The first two I bought in 2017 and had very rough, course-grained KU. The newer one I bought had much smoother, fine-grain KU. I like the old version a lot more. I ended up selling them all, and I really miss my old 210. I might try buying it back...


----------



## labor of love

MrHiggins said:


> I've owned 3 Kochis in V2. The first two I bought in 2017 and had very rough, course-grained KU. The newer one I bought had much smoother, fine-grain KU. I like the old version a lot more. I ended up selling them all, and I really miss my old 210. I might try buying it back...


I’m waiting for the “with machi” restock.
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...ucts/kochi-240mm-kurouchi-wa-gyuto-with-machi


----------



## kwk1

JustinP said:


> Finally arrived from Sweden! What a beauty! Isasmedjan 240mm Gyuto. Can't wait to use it later.
> 
> 
> 
> Jonas's pictures are much better at capturing this than mine:


Nice and interesting in that the lines are mostly vertical.


----------



## Bert2368

dwalker said:


> Thanks Labor, I should read more carefully. I will admit to a couple of rye on the rocks this evening.



It's the rocks. Very bad for the cognition.

It's safer to mix the rye with a little maple syrup, some lemon juice and a drop of bitters, shake it with crushed ice and while STRAINING THE EVIL, EVIL ROCKS OUT, pour it into a glass with a twist of lemon peel.

Much safer. I know these things.


----------



## dwalker

Bert2368 said:


> It's the rocks. Very bad for the cognition.
> 
> It's safer to mix the rye with a little maple syrup, some lemon juice and a drop of bitters, shake it with crushed ice and while STRAINING THE EVIL, EVIL ROCKS OUT, pour it into a glass with a twist of lemon peel.
> 
> Much safer. I know these things.


I'll take that under consideration. [emoji12]


----------



## fimbulvetr

labor of love said:


> I’m waiting for the “with machi” restock.
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...ucts/kochi-240mm-kurouchi-wa-gyuto-with-machi



I am *panting* for this.


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> I’m waiting for the “with machi” restock.
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...ucts/kochi-240mm-kurouchi-wa-gyuto-with-machi


man after my own heart, I'm all about that wide neck.


----------



## StrawberryMeow

Don Nguyen AEB-L Gyuto & Paring






Album


----------



## Michi

StrawberryMeow said:


> Don Nguyen AEB-L Gyuto & Paring


Very futuristic looking!

Do you have a side shot with the blade on a board? It looks like the edge is almost ruler-straight.


----------



## brooksie967

Almost complete. Still waiting for her handle.


----------



## ACHiPo

labor of love said:


> I’m waiting for the “with machi” restock.
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...ucts/kochi-240mm-kurouchi-wa-gyuto-with-machi


What's a machi? Google tells me it's Japanese for town?


----------



## ian

Some people say that the machi is a little gap between the neck of the knife and the ferrule, where the thinner tang is exposed. You can see this style on the Konosuke HD, for instance. Other times people seem to call that a "machi gap", and refer to the step between the neck and the thinner tang as the machi, as in "there's a gap between the machi and the ferrule". I understand that the Kochi "with machi" means that there's the same kind of step from the neck to the thinner tang, but in this case the blade is pushed in so that this step is flush with the ferrule, so you don't see it. As a result, the neck of the knife is the entire width of the ferrule, which is perhaps a little more comfortable. (That said, the Kochi without machi was super comfortable too...) Google "machi gap" for more information.

Edit: If anyone wants to give an authoritative answer as to which of the two things above "machi" really refers to, I'd be interested.


----------



## StrawberryMeow

Michi said:


> Very futuristic looking!
> 
> Do you have a side shot with the blade on a board? It looks like the edge is almost ruler-straight.








Thank you! 
I really like how it turned out.
The knife is almost flat with very little belly.
I specifically requested such a profile because I mostly chop veggies and use push/pull cut (no rocking).
It take much less effort to make sure I cut cleanly through everything, so I really like it.


----------



## Corradobrit1

brooksie967 said:


> Almost complete. Still waiting for her handle.


Ashi Hamono? Steel? What a beautiful profile and Hamon.


----------



## Corradobrit1

StrawberryMeow said:


> Don Nguyen AEB-L Gyuto & Paring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Album


Very unique. Hows handle comfort? Lots of sharp edges in that design.


----------



## brooksie967

Corradobrit1 said:


> Ashi Hamono? Steel? What a beautiful profile and Hamon.



Yes! White 2 afaik.


----------



## StrawberryMeow

Corradobrit1 said:


> Very unique. Hows handle comfort? Lots of sharp edges in that design.



Very very comfortable.
For one, the weight balance is so that when you hold the knife, the knife weight is towards the blade, helping you when you use the knife to chop.
For the sharp edges, there are really 3 areas that are of concern.
1.




The sharp point ends well before the choil so that your hands don't feel this point.

2.





This edge is sharp, but this is where your hand folds over like this:





So the sharp edge matches your hand ergonomically.

3. 





The bottom edge of the triangle is actually very subtle. The photos make it look much sharper than it actually is.
So overall, I would say Don played with his handle quite a bit to make sure it is ultimately comfortable while looking spicy


----------



## Corradobrit1

Looks well designed and implemented. I'm guessing those are CF scales


----------



## StrawberryMeow

Corradobrit1 said:


> Looks well designed and implemented. I'm guessing those are CF scales



Yup.
I wanted black CF and red liner combo, something reminiscent of these sports cars:


----------



## Corradobrit1

I think you nailed it


----------



## StrawberryMeow

Corradobrit1 said:


> I think you nailed it


I give the credit to Don, but yeah I love how it turned out!


----------



## captaincaed

I really love the two grains on the body and blade road. It's nothing unique but the execution is really good


----------



## Customfan

Crispy shiggy


----------



## Dxtreme

Customfan said:


> Crispy shiggy



What length Yanagiba ?


----------



## Customfan

thats a 270


----------



## crocca86

Luis Ermert 
225x55mm 
Rock pattern S grind 
1.2842 steel


----------



## valgard

It's been a minute
Mizuno 240 Honyaki blue 2


----------



## Customfan

Just love Mizunos....


----------



## panda

i want another miz honyaki so badd!!!!


----------



## daveb

Ding, ding. Ding, ding. Suji Arriving

Wat Pro, 285mm, Kintaro Ame The quest may be over....




.


----------



## Dxtreme

daveb said:


> Ding, ding. Ding, ding. Suji Arriving
> 
> Wat Pro, 285mm, Kintaro Ame View attachment 52442
> View attachment 52442
> . The quest may be over.


that is stunning !!! congratulations. Mind me asking how much did that set ya back ? might be ordering one myself !


----------



## daveb

SInchi can / will provide current pricing. He's very easy to communicate with, work was delivered on-time (aprox 8 weeks), on-budget... 

http://www.watanabeblade.com/english/pro/index.htm


----------



## tongas

300mm Sujihiki ,Toyama


----------



## Lars

Bought this one for cheap without seeing it in person as it was very cheap and seemed like it could make a nice gift to someone new to Japanese knives.
It feels ok on the stones and sharpens easily enough. Takes a decent edge. Don't have much experience with stainless steel, so I have no idea what kind it is.
It has some distal taper and is pretty thin behind the edge.
Goes through onion and potato no problem.
If anyone can identify the brand I would like to know.


----------



## TurboScooter

Lars said:


> Bought this one for cheap without seeing it in person as it was very cheap and seemed like it could make a nice gift to someone new to Japanese knives.
> It feels ok on the stones and sharpens easily enough. Takes a decent edge. Don't have much experience with stainless steel, so I have no idea what kind it is.
> It has some distal taper and is pretty thin behind the edge.
> Goes through onion and potato no problem.
> If anyone can identify the brand I would like to know.
> 
> View attachment 52448
> 
> View attachment 52447



https://www.hocho-knife.com/narihira-8000-mv-stainless-metal-tsuba-usuba-vegetable-160mm/


----------



## Lars

TurboScooter said:


> https://www.hocho-knife.com/narihira-8000-mv-stainless-metal-tsuba-usuba-vegetable-160mm/



Thank you!

Lars


----------



## Patrick Gilmartin

My two newest. Kagekiyo and Mazaki. Saute station nust got a little more fun...


----------



## daddy yo yo

tongas said:


> 300mm Sujihiki ,Toyama


I love it! One day I will have one too...


----------



## daddy yo yo

daveb said:


> The quest may be over....


----------



## panda

wat has the #1 grind in my book. i just wish he would work with white steel and not have such crazy profile.


----------



## daveb

All his standard non-pro are white.


----------



## A cute angle

Mr.Magnus said:


> Would like to see everyone's latest knife buy to the knife collection and also why did you get it whats good about it.
> 
> I got myself my first laser wa gyuto from M.R stil waiting for it thou.
> Its 270mm and is made of AEB-L steel witch i really like working with.
> The handle is a custom wa with maple and wenge wood.
> Wanted to try a laser so thats why i got it


kanetsune kc 922 clad blue#2... 200 mm .rockwell 61-62 ... 






.wifey has some victonox stainless ..i thought i would see what the carbon fuss is all about


----------



## Tanalasta

Not sure about the asymmetrical convex grind. Waiting for it to arrive but the blade had a simple, no fuss ebony handle installed.

Ikeda blue mizu-honyaki according to the seller on BTS. 240mm gyuto with a right handed preference due to the grind. 

Should arrive Thursday!


----------



## valgard

Tanalasta said:


> Not sure about the asymmetrical convex grind. Waiting for it to arrive but the blade had a simple, no fuss ebony handle installed.
> 
> Ikeda blue mizu-honyaki according to the seller on BTS. 240mm gyuto with a right handed preference due to the grind.
> 
> Should arrive Thursday!
> 
> View attachment 52485


That's one classy looking knife there.


----------



## geoff_nocon

Just bought a new Genkai yanagi from James of Knives and stones. Asked him to find me one thats not a mt fuji hamon. Not really into them. But what did i end up getting? A mt fuji hamon lol. But with a different polish. Accdg to James it was polished traditionally. Next to it is my other yanagi which i polished. Etched and played around with some nugui


----------



## refcast

Traditional polish seems kinda dull to me, but there's the most detail in it. If you just like polish it with a cloth it brightens up real fast, but that's not the point of it. The point of it is almost as if you snap the knife to see the grain, kinda like that.


----------



## geoff_nocon

refcast said:


> Traditional polish seems kinda dull to me, but there's the most detail in it. If you just like polish it with a cloth it brightens up real fast, but that's not the point of it. The point of it is almost as if you snap the knife to see the grain, kinda like that.



Yeah the hamon is not as loud as to when you etch it but i like the subtlety of it. Just a good contrast to my other honyakis


----------



## refcast

The dull matte finish has kinda grown on me more. its almost more naked. mirror polished is like makeup. but for a user-knife, i'd mirror polish for friction reasons (up to a certain point)


----------



## Scarlette

crocca86 said:


> Luis Ermert
> 225x55mm
> Rock pattern S grind
> 1.2842 steel
> View attachment 52433
> View attachment 52431
> View attachment 52430
> View attachment 52432



Amazing, love everything about this one


----------



## Froztitanz

Ikeda White 2 Honyaki.


----------



## Jon-cal

Here’s something a little different for me. Gesshin Uraku Deba 180. Lefty! Now just need to figure out how to use it.


----------



## Tanalasta

Will have to take better photos than the iPhone and perhap polish up the knives.

Ikeda Blue 2 240mm mizu honyaki. Sharpener not declared. Ebony handle. Unsigned (no chisel kanji) ... not sure whether that means we’ll never know for sure re provenance

Sakura Syousin Sakai Takayuki Ginsan.


----------



## mozg31337

Here are two Watanabe blades that I've picked up while I was in Japan a few weeks ago. Saved me a bit of cash in delivery, taxes and VAT, but still not a cheap purchase.
These do not have the best finish on the handles, but their blades are awesome. The profile and sharpness is great and one of the best I've used. Cuts through carrots effortlessly!

Together with custom made 265mm Gyuto Honyaki this takes up my Watanabe collection to 3 knives. A good start I would say.


----------



## cheflarge

Froztitanz said:


> Ikeda White 2 Honyaki.
> 
> View attachment 52568


SEXY!!! [emoji41] [emoji106]


----------



## Colonel Mustard

mozg31337 said:


> Here are two Watanabe blades that I've picked up while I was in Japan a few weeks ago. Saved me a bit of cash in delivery, taxes and VAT, but still not a cheap purchase.
> These do not have the best finish on the handles, but their blades are awesome. The profile and sharpness is great and one of the best I've used. Cuts through carrots effortlessly!
> 
> Together with custom made 265mm Gyuto Honyaki this takes up my Watanabe collection to 3 knives. A good start I would say.
> 
> View attachment 52596


Would you have a pic of your custom Watanabe Honyaki?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Got this little beauty on its way to TX. 
Comet 220x53 205g gyuto. 1018 reactive cladding and W2 core. Tasmanian Blackwood handle.
This is made from Treys first san mai billet he forged welded himself, so a special blade if only for that fact. Hand forged down to 2mm without power tools. Finished on Jnats. 4mm out the handle, super thin choil, and a really great progressive distal taper.


----------



## MrHiggins

Corradobrit1 said:


> Got this little beauty on its way to TX.
> Comet 220x53 205g gyuto. 1018 reactive cladding and W2 core. Tasmanian Blackwood handle.
> This is made from Treys first san mai billet he forged welded himself, so a special blade if only for that fact. Hand forged down to 2mm without power tools. Finished on Jnats. 4mm out the handle, super thin choil, and a really great progressive distal taper.



Lovely. Just lovely. I'm a big fan of these single-piece handles, too.


----------



## Corradobrit1

I had the choice to go with an African blackwood ferrule but I think for this knife it would have been a detraction. The one piece has a more contemporary vibe for me. I also wanted the exposed plug ala Xerxes rather than a G10 cap.


----------



## mozg31337

Colonel Mustard said:


> Would you have a pic of your custom Watanabe Honyaki?



Sure, here is a link to the custom Watanabe Honyaki Gyuto:

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/new-watanabe-honyaki-custom-knife.38423/


----------



## ashy2classy

mozg31337 said:


> Sure, here is a link to the custom Watanabe Honyaki Gyuto:
> 
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/new-watanabe-honyaki-custom-knife.38423/


*SUPER JEALOUS*


----------



## mozg31337

ashy2classy said:


> *SUPER JEALOUS*



Thanks, it's an awesome and a very pretty blade! The mirror polish is done to perfection. The next projects with this honyaki: I will be working on the Hamon line to make it more pronounced and at some point will make a custom handle.
It took many months for Watanabe to make the blade, so I was so happy when it arrived!


----------



## Colonel Mustard

mozg31337 said:


> Sure, here is a link to the custom Watanabe Honyaki Gyuto:
> 
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/new-watanabe-honyaki-custom-knife.38423/


Looking gooood!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Just received this jem today! Magnificent!


----------



## labor of love

Here’s a few choil shots and work pics of my new shigehiro 270mm. Great workhorse. Love everything about it.


----------



## Xenif

Duy Pham Stainless Petty from his recent giveaway /w handle by Ben Seigal (@Bensbites) 
Amazing handle, way better than what I had imagined it to be, and absolute pleasure to work with.


----------



## Corradobrit1

^^^ As Syd the Sloth would say "Pine cone's"


----------



## Bensbites

Corradobrit1 said:


> ^^^ "Pine cone's"


Dragon tail!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Chicagohawkie said:


> View attachment 52685
> View attachment 52686
> View attachment 52687
> View attachment 52688
> Just received this jem today! Magnificent!



Got this to fill the void of western handled j knife after I unloaded my TF Denka. That void is now 100 percent filled. AS steel, stainless, absolute laser behind the edge and flawless fit and finish...... 1/3 the price. Masakage Zero.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Bensbites said:


> Dragon tail!


----------



## Godslayer

labor of love said:


> View attachment 52696
> View attachment 52697
> View attachment 52691
> View attachment 52694
> Here’s a few choil shots and work pics of my new shigehiro 270mm. Great workhorse. Love everything about it.



That's hot, I have a 180mm 90/10 asymmetric petty from Ikeda San and this blade reminds me of it immensely(for obvious reasons)


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> View attachment 52696
> View attachment 52697
> View attachment 52691
> View attachment 52694
> Here’s a few choil shots and work pics of my new shigehiro 270mm. Great workhorse. Love everything about it.


Def got a good left hand bias


----------



## labor of love

Corradobrit1 said:


> Def got a good left hand bias


Ikeda San is looking out for us lefties. I’d hug him if I could.
Edit: I guess I actually owe credit to Kasahara


----------



## HappyamateurDK

Got this from my wife today..


----------



## osakajoe

ian said:


> Some people say that the machi is a little gap between the neck of the knife and the ferrule, where the thinner tang is exposed. You can see this style on the Konosuke HD, for instance. Other times people seem to call that a "machi gap", and refer to the step between the neck and the thinner tang as the machi, as in "there's a gap between the machi and the ferrule". I understand that the Kochi "with machi" means that there's the same kind of step from the neck to the thinner tang, but in this case the blade is pushed in so that this step is flush with the ferrule, so you don't see it. As a result, the neck of the knife is the entire width of the ferrule, which is perhaps a little more comfortable. (That said, the Kochi without machi was super comfortable too...) Google "machi gap" for more information.
> 
> Edit: If anyone wants to give an authoritative answer as to which of the two things above "machi" really refers to, I'd be interested.



The machi is the “T” section of the tang. 
A gap is a gap. Some people prefer the Machi flush with the handle like I do. 

If it has no Machi then its a straight tang. 

I can post pictures if you don’t understand.


----------



## F-Flash

Chicagohawkie said:


> View attachment 52685
> View attachment 52686
> View attachment 52687
> View attachment 52688
> Just received this jem today! Magnificent!



Whats height and lenght of that kurosaki? Looks great


----------



## ian

osakajoe said:


> The machi is the “T” section of the tang.
> A gap is a gap. Some people prefer the Machi flush with the handle like I do.
> 
> If it has no Machi then its a straight tang.
> 
> I can post pictures if you don’t understand.



So, it’s the step where the neck meets the thinner tang, ie the top of the ‘T’?


----------



## Dhoff

osakajoe said:


> The machi is the “T” section of the tang.
> A gap is a gap. Some people prefer the Machi flush with the handle like I do.
> 
> If it has no Machi then its a straight tang.
> 
> I can post pictures if you don’t understand.


I for one would love pictures.


----------



## rickg17

165mm petty from Munetoshi, vis JNS. Ordered Thursday, arrived today.
Lovely kurochi finish, fit looks great. Almost dinner time...


----------



## BGY_888

Nice!


----------



## BGY_888

rickg17 said:


> 165mm petty from Munetoshi, vis JNS. Ordered Thursday, arrived today.
> Lovely kurochi finish, fit looks great. Almost dinner time...
> View attachment 52791
> View attachment 52790
> View attachment 52789


Nice!


----------



## McMan

ian said:


> So, it’s the step where the neck meets the thinner tang, ie the top of the ‘T’?





Dhoff said:


> I for one would love pictures.



Go to post #12 in this thread for a diagram:
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/adjusting-machi-gaps.12520/


----------



## ian

McMan said:


> Go to post #12 in this thread for a diagram:
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/adjusting-machi-gaps.12520/



I've seen that picture before, but unless I have misinterpreted, @osakajoe disagrees with you. And perhaps @JBroida does too, given that the Kochi in question is "with machi", but doesn't have the gap pictured in your diagram. But I won't speak for them...

Edit: unless the machi is supposed to be the thin part of the tang in its entirety, so that in the picture, they just label what’s visible. Anyway, I don’t know anything...


----------



## valgard

Yoshikane Black damascus western


----------



## Marek07

Damn you Carlos!  Interest piqued on looks alone.
I'm meant to be on a knife buying hiatus. You could always help out by telling us it's a really poor performer...


----------



## valgard

Marek07 said:


> Damn you Carlos!  Interest piqued on looks alone.
> I'm meant to be on a knife buying hiatus. You could always help out by telling us it's a really poor performer...


Hahahahaha, I'm supposed to be on one too [emoji23]. But these aren't available anywhere (so you have that going for you Marek [emoji6]) so I had to take it! I only cut some carrot coins with it before I sharpen it and it seems to be a pretty good cutter but I need to use it more extensively before making my mind.


----------



## McMan

ian said:


> I've seen that picture before, but unless I have misinterpreted, @osakajoe disagrees with you. And perhaps @JBroida does too, given that the Kochi in question is "with machi", but doesn't have the gap pictured in your diagram. But I won't speak for them...
> 
> Edit: unless the machi is supposed to be the thin part of the tang in its entirety, so that in the picture, they just label what’s visible. Anyway, I don’t know anything...



Huh?--I don't see how anyone can agree or disagree with me... I didn't make a point. 
I just posted a diagram from another thread for reference. If you're saying you think the diagram is wrong, then that's another matter.

Machi can be set flush to the handle (i.e. OsakaJoe’s preference) or left with a gap so that it is noticeable. There are reasons for a gap as well as reasons not to like one. Regardless of gap or no, one benefit of a machi is a taller neck (emoto) as compared to a stick tang. Some people (me included) find this more comfortable than the shorter neck of a stick tang.


----------



## Corradobrit1

'Mind the gap!' 

Jon put it pretty well here
"I know that many on here do not like them, so i thought i would take some time to explain a bit about them. First, the biggest thing to know is that there are regional differences in aesthetics. Kanto tends to like large gaps, while kansai does not. However, most knife makers/retailers/wholesalers in japan will still leave them if it makes more sense to than not. However, on request from many us retailers, many wholesalers in japan have started installing the handles flush with the handle. So, the question becomes "why leave a gap?"

There are a few reasons the gaps are left... here are some of the top ones

-When the neck of the knife is short (which can happen for a variety of reasons or sometimes none at all), the spacing between the choil and the handle becomes important. This space should be large enough to fit about 80% of your middle finger when holding the knife in a pinch grip. Smaller than this will be too small and is uncomfortable to hold. Larger than this will be too loose and can make rotary control of the knife more difficult than it should be. 80% or so gives enough space for the finger to fit, but is tight enough that the finger is still in contact with the handle for rotational stability. Also, what i have just said is based on what one would expect for a gyuto. Ideal sizes will be different based on knife types, expected grips, intended customers, etc.

-Handle installation... This is not only for ease of installing handles in the traditional japanese way (which is easier than using epoxy, allows for easier handle replacement, and removal of handles for maintenance), but also allows for knife placement relative to the handle. Knives with no machi will have a spine that is significantly lower than the top of the handle for example. On significantly harder woods (like ebony), the tang with the machi makes installation significantly easier with less chance of the wood cracking (which can be a problem with ebony).

Here are the top reasons i hear for people not wanting machi gaps...

-Food gets stuck. I've used knives with machi gaps for many years, both at home and in professional kitchens. This area is almost always covered with your hand and is not generally at risk for food getting stuck. If food does get in there, its a long way from being stuck, and comes out with general knife cleaning. If you find food accumulating, the chances are you may not be taking care of your knife well enough in my opinion. I've seen a wide number of knives from a wide number of people. I see just as many very dirty knives with no machi as i do dirty ones with a machi. I would venture to say, a dirty knife is more a function of the user than the knife design.

-It catches on your finger. I've found this to be the case with very large machi gaps or on some lower end knives that have machis that extend beyond the handle in width (or height depending on how you think about it). However, after significant testing, i've found that on knives with normal sized machi gaps, if this turns into a problem, it is most often the result of the use of an improper grip. When knives are held properly, your fingers dont really make contact with this area in a way than can catch.

-And of course, some people just dont like the way it looks... actually, this one is the reason i understand best.

The reason i say this, is that sometimes i ask makers to reduce or remove the machi gaps based on customer requests. However, i have a stipulation i have discussed with them. I would prefer that if and when they reduce the gap, they do it to an extent that does not sacrifice the ability to grip and use the knife well.

Anyways, hope this helps make sense of this to some of you.

-Jon"

I think I've read its also a regional thing. Tokyo-style to have a gap......


----------



## ian

Apologies, @McMan. Didn’t mean to be provocative. I just meant that I was having a hard time reconciling the diagram you linked with how osaka and Jon were talking about it. I appreciate that you linked the diagram, though.

Anyway, this is all a bit silly: someone had asked at some point above what ‘machi’ is, and being annoyingly pedantic I was trying to figure out which exact part of the knife it is. E.g. the gap, the T shape consisting of the thinner part of the tang and the adjacent step, the top of the T consisting of just the step, the bottom of the T, the part of the T that’s visible after handle installation, etc...


----------



## Dhoff

Corradobrit1 said:


> 'Mind the gap!'
> 
> Jon put it pretty well here
> "I know that many on here do not like them, so i thought i would take some time to explain a bit about them. First, the biggest thing to know is that there are regional differences in aesthetics. Kanto tends to like large gaps, while kansai does not. However, most knife makers/retailers/wholesalers in japan will still leave them if it makes more sense to than not. However, on request from many us retailers, many wholesalers in japan have started installing the handles flush with the handle. So, the question becomes "why leave a gap?"
> +.



I'm not sure I follow, there is no machi on a yo handled knife? Why is it a problem when pinch gripping a wa?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Dhoff said:


> I'm not sure I follow, there is no machi on a yo handled knife? Why is it a problem when pinch gripping a wa?


Not referring to YO handles. This was part of the osakaJoe/Ian discussion re machi and gaps on Wa handled knives. Wrong thread for these discussions though.


----------



## _THS_

valgard said:


> Yoshikane Black damascus western


Black on black is a classy touch


----------



## osakajoe

Here’s a picture. 





I’ve put on thousands of handles and seen others do hundreds. I mostly chalk up the gap or space to being afraid of cracking the horn. 

This is very easy to do since where the tang meets the Machi it is thickest. If you haven’t burned in enough room for the tang you feel the knife not wedging down in as much when you hammer it on. So it’s better to stop and leave it where it is the risk breaking the handle. 

Why don’t they burn in more room? Takes more time and usually don’t want to bother as that’s they way they’ve always done it. No need to change now. Very Japanese. 

Just take a look at a few debas if you have a chance. Most debas have no Machi and will range differently on how much hammered in they are. There’s a point to stop or risk losing product. Debas are extremely thick and take more time if the handle doesn’t have a big enough hole that begin with. 

Most Japanese chefs don’t rest a finger underneath the corner for most usage. Hence why the handles are predominantly shinogi (D-shaped). Most of their fingers are resting on the ridge. You will then most often see the index finger up on the spine when using a Deba or Yanagiba. Sometimes the Deba you have a finger underneath the corner, but again most debas don’t come with a Machi. Even the usuba when doing Katsura-muki your resting your finger on the ridge of the handle behind the spine to move it up and down while the thumb is behind the bottom corner.

So in my personal opinion I don’t see the logic behind leaving a space. If you need more room why not change the corner grind to have more space or lower the Machi for more space when flush.

Also forgot to mention I’ve heard people say the gap makes it easier to sharpen and relates to how the old style of putting on handles with no glue or sealing. Eventually water gets in loosening up the handle so the gap allows one to hammer it in further down the road. These are just rumors I’ve heard.


----------



## Andrew

Delayed taking photos for no good reason, but here they are- sorry for the poor quality...


----------



## AT5760

Got home late from work and this was here! Can’t wait to put it to use tomorrow.


----------



## JustinP

Andrew said:


> Delayed taking photos for no good reason, but here they are- sorry for the poor quality...



For us noobs, what is it?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

JustinP said:


> For us noobs, what is it?


Ashi!


----------



## rob

Salem Straub 220mm San Mai Cleaver. 260 grams.


----------



## JustinP

Chicagohawkie said:


> Ashi!



Well, I really am a noob, aren't I?


----------



## valgard

AT5760 said:


> Got home late from work and this was here! Can’t wait to put it to use tomorrow.


These look amazing.


----------



## bahamaroot

Just added this to the stable. Recent run of Konosuke B2 Fujiyama sharpened by Morihiro.


----------



## Lars

Just received a Munetoshi Butcher from the JNS anniversary sale.
Here it is with the cleaver.. Sorry for the low quality photo..


----------



## Panamapeet

Lars said:


> Just received a Munetoshi Butcher from the JNS anniversary sale.
> Here it is with the cleaver.. Sorry for the low quality photo..
> 
> View attachment 52923


That is a mean butchery duo!!


----------



## valgard

Lars said:


> Just received a Munetoshi Butcher from the JNS anniversary sale.
> Here it is with the cleaver.. Sorry for the low quality photo..
> 
> View attachment 52923


I love that


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Kono most recent Funayuki. I would say that this goes way beyond a laser, it’s a razor blade. Thinner than my shibata KS clone which I didn’t think could be any thinner. You can easily distort the edge with your finger nail without much pressure. Pretty sure edge retention is going to be non existent. Gonna sharpen out the micro chips and see how this works.


----------



## HRC_64

The modern "Fuji" series seems to have variances in heft. 

The FM i tried in b2 was reasonably solid knife,
whereas the wh1 was a track car.

Do you think that's just a light sample or are all the funaykis
got that crazy lazer grind likt the FT (or whatever the lasest thin verions is)?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

HRC_64 said:


> The modern "Fuji" series seems to have variances in heft.
> 
> The FM i tried in b2 was reasonably solid knife,
> whereas the wh1 was a track car.
> 
> Do you think that's just a light sample or are all the funaykis
> got that crazy lazer grind likt the FT (or whatever the lasest thin verions is)?



I have no idea about the variances of the new so called Fuji’s. This is the first one I’ve tried. I will say it’s nothing like the older Fuji’s. I’ve heard from a few that some of these have been very,very thin. I haven’t used it yet, but I’m gonna assume that it’s gonna plow through soft produce like nothing other. I think this will be a decent use at home knife for the casual user, but in no way is this a professional use knife - this edge would never endure a rugged work environment.


----------



## labor of love

Is that a Fujiyama funayuki?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

labor of love said:


> Is that a Fujiyama funayuki?


Who knows what it is, I know it ain’t a true Fuji. It’s super thin and has a KS type profile. 247 mm in length and 52 mm at the heel.


----------



## labor of love

Chicagohawkie said:


> Who knows what it is, I know it ain’t a true Fuji. It’s super thin and has a KS type profile. 247 mm in length and 52 mm at the heel.


Well, it sounds pretty sweet. Is it a keeper?


----------



## chinacats

Chicagohawkie said:


> Who knows what it is, I know it ain’t a true Fuji. It’s super thin and has a KS type profile. 247 mm in length and 52 mm at the heel.



So was it sold as 270? Curious what makes it a funyaki? Either way i love the size/profile but guessing it may be rather delicate for my use. Nice score.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

labor of love said:


> Well, it sounds pretty sweet. Is it a keeper?


Haven’t used it yet, needs a good sharpening. Very delicate knife.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

chinacats said:


> So was it sold as 270? Curious what makes it a funyaki? Either way i love the size/profile but guessing it may be rather delicate for my use. Nice score.


I think it was marketed as a 250? 255? This would not last in working environment. This is 100 percent for sure the thinnest edge I’ve ever possessed.


----------



## labor of love

There’s some kono MMs 270mm right now that are 250mm edge length! Perfect size!


----------



## Deshi

Gorgeous blade!

Always understood a funayuki to be shorter and have a (proportionally) wider profile than this, as it was traditionally a fisherman’s utility knife - a hybrid of a deba and a gyuto, with a double grind - see image below. Thinner than a deba, or even a mioroshi deba, but still a something of a workhorse (rather than a laser) since it was a utility tool, to serve for multiple tasks in the limited galley space aboard a fishing boat.

But it’s the maker’s choice to name the blade, I suppose, and a rose, by any other name, is still a rose ...

You definitely have a lovely blade, whatever it is!


----------



## HRC_64

The Kono Fujiamas "Funayukis" are just Gyutos with a flat profile, they are nothing "real funayuki" based on a ryo-deba or thin single bevel utility knife....also...they sell out so fast that nobody that doesn't know what they are will ever have a chance to buy them


----------



## Chicagohawkie

HRC_64 said:


> The Kono Fujiamas "Funayukis" are just Gyutos with a flat profile, they are nothing "real funayuki" based on a ryo-deba or thin single bevel utility knife....also...they sell out so fast that nobody that doesn't know what they are will ever have a chance to buy them



This Funayuki does not have a flat profile at all, the old ones did I believe. I also don’t think that these are Fujiyama knives either, they don’t appear to be Tanaka forged nor are they morhito finished. I got this one second hand, so I agree they sell fast. I wanted to compare the newer kono vs the older ones I have as I often do and I much prefer the old ones still.


----------



## HRC_64

Chicagohawkie said:


> This Funayuki does not have a flat profile at all, the old ones did I believe. I also don’t think that these are Fujiyama knives either, they don’t appear to be Tanaka forged nor are they morhito finished. I got this one second hand, so I agree they sell fast. I wanted to compare the newer kono vs the older ones I have as I often do and I much prefer the old ones still.



The (real) funayuki kono was just sold out a couple of weeks ago on CKTG for ~$350 with plain octogon ho-wood handles.
They were listed on Sunday morning at like 0800 and sold out in <10 minutes...

Keep in mind "flatter" is simply relative to FM Konosuke Fujiyamas,
and Kono can call their knives whatever they want.

FM b2 is a decent knife but would be better with flatter
profile IMHO, so hopefully your new version is to your liking.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Chicagohawkie said:


> This Funayuki does not have a flat profile at all, the old ones did I believe. I also don’t think that these are Fujiyama knives either, they don’t appear to be Tanaka forged nor are they morhito finished. I got this one second hand, so I agree they sell fast. I wanted to compare the newer kono vs the older ones I have as I often do and I much prefer the old ones still.


Agreed. I think Tanaka is only forging the FM blades and sharpened by the new guy. The rest are made by a mix of bladesmiths including the female smith, but sharpened by the same guy.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

HRC_64 said:


> The (real) funayuki kono was just sold out a couple of weeks ago on CKTG for ~$350 with plain octogon ho-wood handles.
> They were listed on Sunday morning at like 0800 and sold out in <10 minutes...
> 
> Keep in mind "flatter" is simply relative to FM Konosuke Fujiyamas,
> and Kono can call their knives whatever they want.
> 
> FM b2 is a decent knife but would be better with flatter
> profile IMHO, so hopefully your new version is to your liking.




Yep, I believe it’s from that run. Just put it head to head with the shiva kashima KS clone, very similar type knives. I don’t keep a lot of overlap knives anymore so I may sell the kono shortly. I wish the funi had a flatter rear profile, that’s an aspect I desire in my knives. Head to head the kashima is still the KS type to beat in my book.


----------



## HRC_64

All of these new Konos (Fuji, etc) have grinds vaguely similar to Gen2 Masamoto KS...

not sure if there was some new techniques or new generation of sharpeners
but its hard to ignore ther is some kind of convergence here.

Not sayings its good or bad, but just observing...


----------



## bahamaroot

Chicagohawkie said:


> This Funayuki does not have a flat profile at all, the old ones did I believe. *I also don’t think that these are Fujiyama knives either*, *they don’t appear to be Tanaka forged nor are they morhito finished*. I got this one second hand, so I agree they sell fast. I wanted to compare the newer kono vs the older ones I have as I often do and I much prefer the old ones still.


None of the newer Fujiyamas are finished by Morihiro except for the Vintage Carbon(Togo Reigo) and latest version of the original B#2 with shinogi.


Corradobrit1 said:


> Agreed. I think *Tanaka is only forging the FM blades* and sharpened by the new guy. The rest are made by a mix of bladesmiths including the female smith, but sharpened by the same guy.


It was sold as "Konosuke *Fujiyama* *FM* Blue#2 Funayuki Gyuto 255mm."

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bvfg8rtBq3l/


----------



## Illyria

Found a Vintage sabatier at good will for 3 dollars.. Removed the bolster and thinned the hell out of it. Still really rough on the fit and finish, but will get around to that later 

Edge retention is insane on it, surprisingly. As good as Watanabe, or maybe better? Better than my Yoshikane, for sure. 

Using it at work as my beater knife currently.


----------



## HappyamateurDK

Illyria said:


> Found a Vintage sabatier at good will for 3 dollars.. Removed the bolster and thinned the hell out of it. Still really rough on the fit and finish, but will get around to that later
> 
> Edge retention is insane on it, surprisingly. As good as Watanabe, or maybe better? Better than my Yoshikane, for sure.
> 
> Using it at work as my beater knife currently.



When you say vintage..how old is it then ?


----------



## 5698k

Blue Kato Standard, mammoth tooth handle, both thanks to Chef Duy Pham.


----------



## leminh247

5698k said:


> View attachment 53063
> View attachment 53064
> View attachment 53065
> View attachment 53066
> 
> Blue Kato Standard, mammoth tooth handle, both thanks to Chef Duy Pham.


that handle is sick . so good


----------



## 5698k

Stainless clad Toyama, spalted hackberry handle by Chef Duy Pham.


----------



## labor of love

Illyria said:


> Found a Vintage sabatier at good will for 3 dollars.. Removed the bolster and thinned the hell out of it. Still really rough on the fit and finish, but will get around to that later
> 
> Edge retention is insane on it, surprisingly. As good as Watanabe, or maybe better? Better than my Yoshikane, for sure.
> 
> Using it at work as my beater knife currently.


Holy crap! Great job on that sabatier!


----------



## bahamaroot

Those handles are crazy nice Robert! And the knives too...


----------



## Badgertooth

Corradobrit1 said:


> Got this little beauty on its way to TX.
> Comet 220x53 205g gyuto. 1018 reactive cladding and W2 core. Tasmanian Blackwood handle.
> This is made from Treys first san mai billet he forged welded himself, so a special blade if only for that fact. Hand forged down to 2mm without power tools. Finished on Jnats. 4mm out the handle, super thin choil, and a really great progressive distal taper.



Boy is on actual fire


----------



## Badgertooth

bahamaroot said:


> Just added this to the stable. Recent run of Konosuke B2 Fujiyama sharpened by Morihiro.



Ooooosh


----------



## Illyria

HappyamateurDK said:


> When you say vintage..how old is it then ?



Honestly not sure. It was completely rusted over, rust picked deep into the blade. 



labor of love said:


> Holy crap! Great job on that sabatier!



Thank you!

It was a fun little project. Great little line knife.


----------



## Jlc88

Halcyon Forge

61-62 HRC. CPM-154

Curly Tasmanian Blackwood handle, Blackwood ferrule/ Mammoth tooth spacer

Compound S-grind, which is a hollow along the middle of the blade.

Blade Length: 250mm
Heel Height: 53mm
Width of spine out of handle: 2.51mm
Width of spine halfway down: 2.31mm
Width of spine 4cm from tip: 1.69mm
Width of spine 2cm from tip: 1.31mm
Overall weight: 206g

Still in shock with its build quality, feel, and cutting prowess. 

I’ll be listing my 240 White#2 Gengetsu in the upcoming weeks


----------



## thebradleycrew

Jlc88 said:


> Halcyon Forge
> 
> 61-62 HRC. CPM-154
> 
> Curly Tasmanian Blackwood handle, Blackwood ferrule/ Mammoth tooth spacer
> 
> Compound S-grind, which is a hollow along the middle of the blade.
> 
> Blade Length: 250mm
> Heel Height: 53mm
> Width of spine out of handle: 2.51mm
> Width of spine halfway down: 2.31mm
> Width of spine 4cm from tip: 1.69mm
> Width of spine 2cm from tip: 1.31mm
> Overall weight: 206g
> 
> Still in shock



Just gorgeous. Great score.


----------



## Omega

labor of love said:


> Is that a Fujiyama funayuki?



Yes, that is a Konosuke Fujiyama FM Funayuki. So its the same Blacksmith as all Fujiyama knives, Yoshikazu Tanaka, and their newer sharpener. It takes a lot of talent to so consistently get a knife that thin at the edge. Morihiro, the original Fujiyama sharpener, took a lot of the early pre-2014 Fujiyama to near that thinness.. but nowhere near as consistently. 

As far as it not being a "true Fuji"? On what grounds?
Same blacksmith as always, forged to the same standard / HRC.
Many of the same stylings- spine shaping. choil shaping. And, except for the Funayuki, same overall profile.
The new sharpener has years of experience, including years of training by Morihiro himself.
And he is overseen by Kosuke, who helped realize Fujiyama in the first place.
Sure they're not wide bevel.. but neither were the White Steel Fujiyama, which some people weirdly claim are the end-all be-all of Fujiyama.

So...not a Fujiyama how exactly?

Some might try to mistakingly compare it to a KS, but its actually based off a Murray Carter's "Funayuki" gyuto. That is actually the knife that was sent to Kosuke as a basis for this profile. But yeah- nothing like Actual Funayuki knives.

And as far as too delicate for Professional use... I know a number of people that use FM Fujiyama professionally, for years, with no issues. And no edge retention?? Its 64 HRC.


----------



## Anton

5698k said:


> View attachment 53063
> View attachment 53064
> View attachment 53065
> View attachment 53066
> 
> Blue Kato Standard, mammoth tooth handle, both thanks to Chef Duy Pham.


perfect match to those Komodo's!


----------



## Bensbites

HRC_64 said:


> The modern "Fuji" series seems to have variances in heft.
> 
> The FM i tried in b2 was reasonably solid knife,
> whereas the wh1 was a track car.
> 
> Do you think that's just a light sample or are all the funaykis
> got that crazy lazer grind likt the FT (or whatever the lasest thin verions is)?


For what it’s worth I had two in the shop from this funaykis batch. It might be the high and low range, but one was 150 g, the other was 165 g both with the 30 g ho wood handle.


----------



## Jlc88

crocca86 said:


> Luis Ermert
> 225x55mm
> Rock pattern S grind
> 1.2842 steel
> View attachment 52433
> View attachment 52431
> View attachment 52430
> View attachment 52432



sweeeet. Love the subtle crease on the handle


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Omega said:


> Yes, that is a Konosuke Fujiyama FM Funayuki. So its the same Blacksmith as all Fujiyama knives, Yoshikazu Tanaka, and their newer sharpener. It takes a lot of talent to so consistently get a knife that thin at the edge. Morihiro, the original Fujiyama sharpener, took a lot of the early pre-2014 Fujiyama to near that thinness.. but nowhere near as consistently.
> 
> As far as it not being a "true Fuji"? On what grounds?
> Same blacksmith as always, forged to the same standard / HRC.
> Many of the same stylings- spine shaping. choil shaping. And, except for the Funayuki, same overall profile.
> The new sharpener has years of experience, including years of training by Morihiro himself.
> And he is overseen by Kosuke, who helped realize Fujiyama in the first place.
> Sure they're not wide bevel.. but neither were the White Steel Fujiyama, which some people weirdly claim are the end-all be-all of Fujiyama.
> 
> So...not a Fujiyama how exactly?
> 
> Some might try to mistakingly compare it to a KS, but its actually based off a Murray Carter's "Funayuki" gyuto. That is actually the knife that was sent to Kosuke as a basis for this profile. But yeah- nothing like Actual Funayuki knives.
> 
> And as far as too delicate for Professional use... I know a number of people that use FM Fujiyama professionally, for years, with no issues. And no edge retention?? Its 64 HRC.




Do you have a new kono funi? Have you seen an old kono funi? Even these aren’t even real similar. Where do you come up with 64 HRC? They were never marketed that high! Who’s been using FMs for years? I had 2 1st gen Fuji in white 1 and 2 both had wide bevels and they were great knives, so how is this weird? Maybe ask Aaron Carter or Steve G and I think chip has a few white konos left. Also, early konos didn’t have nearly a refined edge as the new funi I just received, in fact nearly all blue fujis I owned new couldn’t even cut paper out of the box. This new FM is a fly weight knife that’s razor blade thin, it’s an absolute laser.


----------



## Omega

Do I have a new Kono FM: Yup. Three of them. Don't own a FM Funayuki yet though- missed the first shipment. Plan to get one from the next set. 
Have I seen the old Funayuki: The wide bevel? Yeah. Here's a picture. Profile looks PRETTY similar. The difference? The FM is 52mm, and the original was closer to 49.5





Where do I come up with 64 HRC: Well, if you had actually read my article, that you even commented on, you'd see I disclose it there. Got the number directly from Kosuke, who got it directly from Tanaka. I even referenced why we see a disparity. So the number is officially from the Blacksmith.

Who has been using FMs for years: You can ask Brett about it actually, he's one person that's a Pro chef, and has used his at work. Others can speak up if they care to, but I've spoken to a few now- some at the Konosuke get together in Toronto last year. I've used mine for over a year as well, but I'm not Pro. 

You had Morihiro ground White steel that had wide bevels: Cool..? 
Those are rare, and not the norm. I asked Kosuke about wide bevel whites, and he didn't recall many. Same with Ivan when I spoke with him in Toronto- he only remembered one set of White 2 gyuto that had wide bevel. You sure yours weren't altered after market?

And yeah- Chip still has a few white steel Fujiyama. I have a picture of his knives- none of his whites are wide bevel.

Yeah, early Fujiyama didn't come with finished edges. These FM do. 
What does that have to do with edge geometry? I thought you were talking about the flex of the edge under your nail.. which doesn't have anything to do with whether it has a finished edge or not.

Some early Morihiro ground Fujiyama have that same thinness down at the edge- where it flexes with pressure from your nail. But he didn't do it near as consistently. Why didn't he? I dunno. I'll ask him myself when I see him later this year.

Is your Funayuki especially thin and or light? Possibly. But go back to my big history thread- there I have old stock 240 Fujiyama that came in around 150 grams.. which is similar to what another user posted.
What's your spine thickness? All of my FMs are right around that 3mm mark... but then get wicked thin at the edge. I wouldn't call them lasers though- not when things like the HD/2 are almost a full millimeter thinner at the spine.


----------



## HappyamateurDK

Illyria said:


> Honestly not sure. It was completely rusted over, rust picked deep into the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Very impressive indeed.
> 
> 
> Illyria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly not sure. It was completely rusted over, rust picked deep into the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> It was a fun little project. Great little line knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a fun little project. Great little line knife.
Click to expand...


Very impressive indeed.

I asked because here where I live I have seen brand new, never used and still in the box. K Sabatier chef knives made before 1960 and stored until now. So my thought was that it was one of those


----------



## Barmoley

I’ve been wanting to try Evan’s work fo a while and even though I decided not to buy more knives until all the ones I committed to come in... what is one to do when an opportunity comes along... Just received it today, so only first impression, but so far extremely well made and I really mean extremely for both knife and saya. I just hope it won’t be too large for me

260x55-56mm 125SC differentially heat treated (Honyaki)


----------



## labor of love

Omega said:


> Do I have a new Kono FM: Yup. Three of them. Don't own a FM Funayuki yet though- missed the first shipment. Plan to get one from the next set.
> Have I seen the old Funayuki: The wide bevel? Yeah. Here's a picture. Profile looks PRETTY similar. The difference? The FM is 52mm, and the original was closer to 49.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I come up with 64 HRC: Well, if you had actually read my article, that you even commented on, you'd see I disclose it there. Got the number directly from Kosuke, who got it directly from Tanaka. I even referenced why we see a disparity. So the number is officially from the Blacksmith.
> 
> Who has been using FMs for years: You can ask Brett about it actually, he's one person that's a Pro chef, and has used his at work. Others can speak up if they care to, but I've spoken to a few now- some at the Konosuke get together in Toronto last year. I've used mine for over a year as well, but I'm not Pro.
> 
> You had Morihiro ground White steel that had wide bevels: Cool..?
> Those are rare, and not the norm. I asked Kosuke about wide bevel whites, and he didn't recall many. Same with Ivan when I spoke with him in Toronto- he only remembered one set of White 2 gyuto that had wide bevel. You sure yours weren't altered after market?
> 
> And yeah- Chip still has a few white steel Fujiyama. I have a picture of his knives- none of his whites are wide bevel.
> 
> Yeah, early Fujiyama didn't come with finished edges. These FM do.
> What does that have to do with edge geometry? I thought you were talking about the flex of the edge under your nail.. which doesn't have anything to do with whether it has a finished edge or not.
> 
> Some early Morihiro ground Fujiyama have that same thinness down at the edge- where it flexes with pressure from your nail. But he didn't do it near as consistently. Why didn't he? I dunno. I'll ask him myself when I see him later this year.
> 
> Is your Funayuki especially thin and or light? Possibly. But go back to my big history thread- there I have old stock 240 Fujiyama that came in around 150 grams.. which is similar to what another user posted.
> What's your spine thickness? All of my FMs are right around that 3mm mark... but then get wicked thin at the edge. I wouldn't call them lasers though- not when things like the HD/2 are almost a full millimeter thinner at the spine.


@Omega i wish you would’ve written all this before Hawkie put it up for sale!


----------



## Omega

labor of love said:


> @Omega i wish you would’ve written all this before Hawkie put it up for sale!



@labor of love Sorry about that man : / If you have any other questions, I'm always happy to talk. 

For what its worth, the retailer that ordered these supposedly ordered QUITE a few, and that first shipment should be the first of multiple, as long as there aren't any production hang ups. So if the 2nd hand market doesn't turn out, there's still a decent chance of snagging one.


----------



## valgard

Barmoley said:


> I’ve been wanting to try Evan’s work fo a while and even though I decided not to buy more knives until all the ones I committed to come in... what is one to do when an opportunity comes along... Just received it today, so only first impression, but so far extremely well made and I really mean extremely for both knife and saya. I just hope it won’t be too large for me
> 
> 260x55-56mm 125SC differentially heat treated (Honyaki)
> 
> View attachment 53114
> View attachment 53115
> View attachment 53116
> View attachment 53117
> View attachment 53118


Beautiful


----------



## crocca86

Barmoley said:


> I’ve been wanting to try Evan’s work fo a while and even though I decided not to buy more knives until all the ones I committed to come in... what is one to do when an opportunity comes along... Just received it today, so only first impression, but so far extremely well made and I really mean extremely for both knife and saya. I just hope it won’t be too large for me
> 
> 260x55-56mm 125SC differentially heat treated (Honyaki)
> 
> View attachment 53114
> View attachment 53115
> View attachment 53116
> View attachment 53117
> View attachment 53118


Nice one mate


----------



## cheflarge

Barmoley said:


> I’ve been wanting to try Evan’s work fo a while and even though I decided not to buy more knives until all the ones I committed to come in... what is one to do when an opportunity comes along... Just received it today, so only first impression, but so far extremely well made and I really mean extremely for both knife and saya. I just hope it won’t be too large for me
> 
> 260x55-56mm 125SC differentially heat treated (Honyaki)
> 
> View attachment 53114
> View attachment 53115
> View attachment 53116
> View attachment 53117
> View attachment 53118


Umm..... WOW!!!


----------



## ashy2classy

Barmoley said:


> I’ve been wanting to try Evan’s work fo a while and even though I decided not to buy more knives until all the ones I committed to come in... what is one to do when an opportunity comes along... Just received it today, so only first impression, but so far extremely well made and I really mean extremely for both knife and saya. I just hope it won’t be too large for me
> 
> 260x55-56mm 125SC differentially heat treated (Honyaki)



YES!!! Evan is one of my favorite makers. His stuff is awesome. If you change your mind let me know.


----------



## milkbaby

Barmoley said:


> I’ve been wanting to try Evan’s work fo a while and even though I decided not to buy more knives until all the ones I committed to come in... what is one to do when an opportunity comes along... Just received it today, so only first impression, but so far extremely well made and I really mean extremely for both knife and saya. I just hope it won’t be too large for me
> 
> 260x55-56mm 125SC differentially heat treated (Honyaki)
> 
> View attachment 53114
> View attachment 53115
> View attachment 53116
> View attachment 53117
> View attachment 53118



While not very Japanese, I really like the combination of the kurouchi finish with the etched hamon under it. Very understated yet still blingy in its own way.


----------



## Barmoley

ashy2classy said:


> YES!!! Evan is one of my favorite makers. His stuff is awesome. If you change your mind let me know.


Thanks, will do. I like it more than I thought I would, but it is larger than I am used to. More in your size preference, I think.



milkbaby said:


> While not very Japanese, I really like the combination of the kurouchi finish with the etched hamon under it. Very understated yet still blingy in its own way.


Thanks. It looks even better in person, it just works somehow.


----------



## JustinP

Got a few Forgecrafts to clean up, sharpen and re-handle.


----------



## labor of love

JNS Sakai Jikko blue steel honyaki. Ootb I love the faint, basic, non flashy hamon. It’s just visible enough to let you know it’s a honyaki without being all in your face about it.


----------



## crocca86

labor of love said:


> JNS Sakai Jikko blue steel honyaki. Ootb I love the faint, basic, non flashy, rectangular hamon.View attachment 53136
> View attachment 53137
> View attachment 53138
> View attachment 53139
> View attachment 53140


Looks amazing!! Let us know how it performs


----------



## tgfencer

labor of love said:


> JNS Sakai Jikko blue steel honyaki. Ootb I love the faint, basic, non flashy, rectangular hamon.View attachment 53136
> View attachment 53137
> View attachment 53138
> View attachment 53139
> View attachment 53140



Looks nice. Hope it’s what you’ve been looking for. Dibs on the handle if you ever upgrade!


----------



## labor of love

tgfencer said:


> Looks nice. Hope it’s what you’ve been looking for. Dibs on the handle if you ever upgrade!


@panda


----------



## labor of love

crocca86 said:


> Looks amazing!! Let us know how it performs


I quick test drive on onions and I’m immediately reminded of akebono which isn’t a shocker. Really need to put my own lefty edge on it also ootb edge isn’t really that great. Still enjoyable grind and profile.


----------



## valgard

Grind on that bad boy looks pretty sweet Labor, nice score.


----------



## labor of love

valgard said:


> Grind on that bad boy looks pretty sweet Labor, nice score.


Oh well thanks to you I found a way to afford/justify the purchase.


----------



## Barmoley

labor of love said:


> I quick test drive on onions and I’m immediately reminded of akebono which isn’t a shocker. Really need to put my own lefty edge on it also ootb edge isn’t really that great. Still enjoyable grind and profile.


That’s great company to be in, akebono was great. Would love to try this Honyaki, but it is pretty expensive.


----------



## labor of love

Barmoley said:


> That’s great company to be in, akebono was great. Would love to try this Honyaki, but it is pretty expensive.


Yeah, it’s a little over a grand. About the same price as most honyakis for a 240mm give or take $50-75 unless you get one w a fancy handle.


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> Yeah, it’s a little over a grand. About the same price as most honyakis for a 240mm give or take $50-75 unless you get one w a fancy handle.


not bad for blue steel, actually from the JNS pics it seems like the hamon is actually wavy (just not super pronounced waves) but it doesn't show since it is not polished.


----------



## labor of love

I’ll double check tomorrow. I think mine has a hamon in a straight line with wave or two towards the tip


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> Oh well thanks to you I found a way to afford/justify the purchase.


The Yoshikane is treating me very well so far during our honeymoon. I just reground the near edge geometry a bit to suit me better and I'm liking it a lot so it worked well for both xD.


----------



## ChefShramrock

Won this Masashi 270mm sld suji. Pagoda wood and horn handle. Such a beautiful knife.
I won it from Knifewear's Facebook live preview for the annual garage sale. I logged on to see what they had to offer in sujihiki as that is the only style I didn't own. Ended up winning one.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

labor of love said:


> Yeah, it’s a little over a grand. About the same price as most honyakis for a 240mm give or take $50-75 unless you get one w a fancy handle.


How are the specs on that new one? Is it pretty thin at the tip? Does this mean the Shigehiro is going bye bye?


----------



## labor of love

Chicagohawkie said:


> How are the specs on that new one? Is it pretty thin at the tip? Does this mean the Shigehiro is going bye bye?


Haha! Shigehiro is STAYING with me. Even though the narrowness of Shigehiro is a turn off for a lot of people the grind, weight and profile make up for it.
Yeah, this honyaki is thin at the tip the way Akebono is. Sakai Jikko honyaki looks pretty much the same as Sakai Jikko Shiraki San mai that we’ve seen around lately. About identical to the one Bradley crew had for sale. It’s toughly 54mm 245mm


----------



## labor of love

valgard said:


> not bad for blue steel, actually from the JNS pics it seems like the hamon is actually wavy (just not super pronounced waves) but it doesn't show since it is not polished.


I’m not sure what I’d call this other than low key.













Maybe those are waves, if so it’s a calm beach


----------



## daveb

Damn! Have you ever kept a knife before?


----------



## ACHiPo

The carving set I ordered from Peter Swarz-Burt arrived yesterday. Itching to cook something that needs slicing! The knife is Wootz steel, and the fork is forged stainless.


----------



## DevinT

ACHiPo said:


> View attachment 53216
> View attachment 53217
> View attachment 53218
> View attachment 53219
> The carving set I ordered from Peter Swarz-Burt arrived yesterday. Itching to cook something that needs slicing! The knife is Wootz steel, and the fork is forged stainless.



Wow! We need a close up of that blade. 

Hoss


----------



## captaincaed

DevinT said:


> Wow! We need a close up of that blade.
> 
> Hoss


Second


----------



## labor of love

DevinT said:


> Wow! We need a close up of that blade.
> 
> Hoss


I want a close up of that fork to be honest


----------



## Michi

ACHiPo said:


> The carving set I ordered from Peter Swarz-Burt arrived yesterday.


I really like the rustic look!


----------



## bahamaroot

DevinT said:


> Wow! We need a close up of that blade.
> 
> Hoss


Totally agree! Is that banding or a form of "damascus" in that blade?


----------



## Michi

I got this one not for myself, but as a present for my son. It's time to ruin another life… 

It's a 210 mm Kaeru Gyuto from JNS. I chose this one because my son isn't a knife geek and doesn't necessarily have the best knife technique, but he appreciates tools that work well. The Kaeru seemed like a good choice because it has a fairly robust grind and is stainless, so it doesn't need to be babied all the time.

I briefly checked the factory edge, and it's nice and sharp. I could get it a little sharper on my stones, no doubt, but it's definitely sharp enough by most people's definition. Fit and finishing are outstanding, in my opinion. Everything is nicely rounded and polished, and the handle is very smooth and shiny with absolutely no step between the wood and the ferrule.

I think this makes for a very nice entry-level knife, and it is priced competitively (USD 121.00).


----------



## esoo

I'll see that Gyuto and raise you a sujihiki. 







Just got them last night so no cuts yet but must say the Gyuto feels nice in the hand.


----------



## lowercasebill

Arrived from Denmark yesterday.
Packaging was bomb proof.
Have komaita coming. Udon pics soon.


----------



## Beanwagon

Nakiri purchased as a souvenir from Jikko cutlery in Sakai, Japan


----------



## lowercasebill

lowercasebill said:


> Arrived from Denmark yesterday.
> Packaging was bomb proof.
> Have komaita coming. Udon pics soon.
> View attachment 53243


----------



## Beanwagon

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 53248



I need me some udon.


----------



## ACHiPo

bahamaroot said:


> Totally agree! Is that banding or a form of "damascus" in that blade?


Wootz is THE Damascus. It is crucible steel emulating the original famous blades forged in Damascus. Al Pendray gained quite a bit of notoriety for rediscovering (with some help from John Verhoeven) the recipe the ancient Syrians used (a touch of V) to make the blades famous for hardness and toughness. It is monosteel, but the banding comes from carbide segregation. Peter makes his own version of the steel. It is pretty amazing to look at. Can't wait to use it!

https://www.mse.iastate.edu/news/john-verhoeven/
https://www.chemistryworld.com/features/raiders-of-the-lost-steel/9344.article


The handles are moose antler.


----------



## Ian Van Staden

So I got my first Kato... 240mm WH Gyuto. I saw it in The Home Butchers IG story, and lets be honest it was a quick and very easy decision to make - BUY IT. I will be using it this weekend when cooking. It is the heaviest knife that I have ever held in my hand. Compared to the 240mm Mazaki that I received just the week before it is quite the knife. I believe everyone will aggree it could be : "The feeling and weight of quality"
Lunch was her first task.


----------



## DisconnectedAG

Mazaki 210 gyuoto. I wasn't supposed to, but Knifewear had a sale and I had heard people go on and on about Mazaki so I went for it. Have only had time to use it once for a very quick dinner, so haven't put it through its paces, but was so surprised at the feel of this (positively).

My collection includes a Yuki, a Matsubara and a Moritaka guytos. The Matsubara probably comes closest in terms of feel, but the amazing distal taper on the Mazaki just makes it so nimble.

I'm a little bit concerned with the iron cladding, as my other iron clad knife stains onions, but I'm really stoked on this one.

Fit and finish were all top notch and the knife feels very premium. The grind and blade finish in particular are exemplary. The knife has a very rustic feel to it, with a visible grind pattern along the whole blade (you can see it in the picture below the shinogi line). The handle is solid and a little bit bigger than the handles on either the Yuki or the Matsubara gyutos. 

I look forward to cooking much more with this, but my initial impression is that it's a beast. The thickness at the heel and the taper makes it very easy to navigate and I could almost not feel the onion as I was cutting it. 

Sharpness OOB was OK but not insane. Sharp enough to go through product effortlessly but not shaving sharp like for example the Makoto Kurosaki I have. 

My only semi-question to myself is if I should have bought this in 240. I have two 240 gyutos, so the 210 size made much more sense, but after cooking with a 240 for a 210 in particular feels weirdly small.

Knifewear's service and response times are absolutely nuts. I ordered this on Monday and got it on Thursday all the way from Canada. They were also super responsive on IG and answered my questions and chatted about the product.


----------



## Michi

esoo said:


> I'll see that Gyuto and raise you a sujihiki.




The suji looks good, too. Looks like F&F is as nice on your knives as it is on the one I bought. I'm quite impressed with the quality.


----------



## dgib7994

Toyama Noborikoi 300mm slicer






pictured far right

super lightweight, very interesting knife. excited to try it out tomorrow


----------



## BoomerangTrotter

Enso SG2 8" chef knife, & Miyabi Mizu SG2 8" chef knife. I've had the Mizu for a while, but just got the Enso. I enjoy using them both!


----------



## esoo

Michi said:


> The suji looks good, too. Looks like F&F is as nice on your knives as it is on the one I bought. I'm quite impressed with the quality.



The fit and finish is pretty good. Small step on the ferrule but otherwise good.


----------



## valgard

ACHiPo said:


> Wootz is THE Damascus. It is crucible steel emulating the original famous blades forged in Damascus. Al Pendray gained quite a bit of notoriety for rediscovering (with some help from John Verhoeven) the recipe the ancient Syrians used (a touch of V) to make the blades famous for hardness and toughness. It is monosteel, but the banding comes from carbide segregation. Peter makes his own version of the steel. It is pretty amazing to look at. Can't wait to use it!
> 
> https://www.mse.iastate.edu/news/john-verhoeven/
> https://www.chemistryworld.com/features/raiders-of-the-lost-steel/9344.article
> 
> 
> The handles are moose antler.


That wootz


----------



## Xenif

A lot of activity here from the recent JNS and KW sales.

Munetoshi 165 Petty, nice little petty with good heel height.


----------



## bahamaroot

ACHiPo said:


> Wootz is THE Damascus. It is crucible steel emulating the original famous blades forged in Damascus. Al Pendray gained quite a bit of notoriety for rediscovering (with some help from John Verhoeven) the recipe the ancient Syrians used (a touch of V) to make the blades famous for hardness and toughness. It is monosteel, but the banding comes from carbide segregation. Peter makes his own version of the steel. It is pretty amazing to look at. Can't wait to use it!
> 
> https://www.mse.iastate.edu/news/john-verhoeven/
> https://www.chemistryworld.com/features/raiders-of-the-lost-steel/9344.article
> 
> 
> The handles are moose antler.


Thanks for the education and great pictures. That is some knife!


----------



## Kai Wang

My new Genkai.


----------



## Andrew

Kai Wang said:


> My new Genkai. View attachment 53333
> View attachment 53334
> View attachment 53335
> View attachment 53336
> View attachment 53337


That's stunning! If I may ask, where did you find it?


----------



## dgib7994

agreed. amazing hamon and polish. what hamon pattern is that?


----------



## Kai Wang

Andrew said:


> That's stunning! If I may ask, where did you find it?


My cousin from Tokyo helped me to get this.


----------



## Kai Wang

dgib7994 said:


> agreed. amazing hamon and polish. what hamon pattern is that?


三本杉
Sanbonsugi with new moon


----------



## Bert2368

Kai Wang said:


> 三本杉
> Sanbonsugi with new moon



"Sanbon sugi" = "Three cedars"?

http://japaneseknivesandstones.com/genkai-masakuni-sanbon-sugi-yanagiba/


----------



## ACHiPo

dgib7994 said:


> Toyama Noborikoi 300mm slicer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictured far right
> 
> super lightweight, very interesting knife. excited to try it out tomorrow


Reminds me of John Belushi “Samurai Deli” ;-)

What do you plan to use it for?


----------



## drewrosenberg23

Picked these up. The Konosuke is on another lvl. One of the best cutters and fit and finish I’ve seen. Super happy with it the Hinoura needs some work in the stone, a little rustic and heavy for me


----------



## labor of love

drewrosenberg23 said:


> Picked these up. The Konosuke is on another lvl. One of the best cutters and fit and finish I’ve seen. Super happy with it the Hinoura needs some work in the stone, a little rustic and heavy for me View attachment 53466
> View attachment 53467
> View attachment 53466
> View attachment 53466
> View attachment 53468
> View attachment 53469


Which konosuke is that?


----------



## drewrosenberg23

labor of love said:


> Which konosuke is that?


Konosuke fuijyama blue #1 240 fT


----------



## Matus

The cladding line on the Konosuke is a little wonky (though it does make the knife look cool). Part of the reason is probably that the knife is so crazy thin the slightest deviation in the forging gets blown up by super thin grind. Sometimes I wish Konosuke would start making knife in non-laser category again, really love their profiles.


----------



## MrHiggins

Matus said:


> The cladding line on the Konosuke is a little wonky (though it does make the knife look cool). Part of the reason is probably that the knife is so crazy thin the slightest deviation in the forging gets blown up by super thin grind.



One man's wonky is another man's perfection, I guess. I prefer a high cladding line and this one in particular looks amazing. Nice score, man!


----------



## Jville

MrHiggins said:


> One man's wonky is another man's perfection, I guess. I prefer a high cladding line and this one in particular looks amazing. Nice score, man!



Yeah, id be cool with that cladding also. Plenty of room to sharpen for a long time and it looks cool.


----------



## Matus

MrHiggins said:


> One man's wonky is another man's perfection, I guess. I prefer a high cladding line and this one in particular looks amazing. Nice score, man!



Absolutely! But if one observes just the craftsmanship, than "high & crazy" lamination lines are not getting the highest scores usually.


----------



## HRC_64

Kono FT as it ships its being reported at around 150g with Kii Ebony handle... that is theoretically around 125g for a 240mm...super light.
I don't think that cladding is wonky, IMHO it's just what happens when you hand-hammer lazer geometry out of pre-fab san mai stock


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Gimme one of these misty Konos any day of the week!


----------



## Unique98

Holy Moly


----------



## milkbaby

Kai Wang said:


> My new Genkai. View attachment 53333



Whoa. This yanagi is awesome.


----------



## milkbaby

Chicagohawkie said:


> View attachment 53490
> Gimme one of these misty Konos any day of the week!



Nice but I prefer the two knives in the middle.


----------



## valgard

milkbaby said:


> Nice but I prefer the two knives in the middle.


[emoji851]


----------



## Bcos17

Very cool gift Michi, I'll look forward to welcoming your son to the board in a few months


----------



## crocca86

The Mazaki Gyutos family is getting biggger!!


----------



## Matus

I would really hope that $500 carbon steel knife is not forged from a pre-fab sanmai. On top of that - the sign of a knife forged from pre-fab sanmai (which is perfectly even to start with) usually is very even lamination line.


----------



## Panamapeet

Some bad pics of two acquisitions over the last month 













Kato



__ Panamapeet
__ May 22, 2019


















Ashi



__ Panamapeet
__ May 22, 2019


----------



## ThinMan

Spipet said:


> Some bad pics of two acquisitions over the last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kato
> 
> 
> 
> __ Panamapeet
> __ May 22, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashi
> 
> 
> 
> __ Panamapeet
> __ May 22, 2019



Those are quite some acquisitions!


----------



## Corradobrit1

drewrosenberg23 said:


> Picked these up. The Konosuke is on another lvl. One of the best cutters and fit and finish I’ve seen. Super happy with it the Hinoura needs some work in the stone, a little rustic and heavy for me View attachment 53466
> View attachment 53467
> View attachment 53466
> View attachment 53466
> View attachment 53468
> View attachment 53469


Whats in the TF box?


----------



## drj5k

My new Munetoshi 210mm gyuto from JNS.


----------



## Kgp

drj5k said:


> My new Munetoshi 210mm gyuto from JNS.


Love the finish. Looks like it will be a good cutter.


----------



## Unique98

Spipet said:


> Some bad pics of two acquisitions over the last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kato
> 
> 
> 
> __ Panamapeet
> __ May 22, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashi
> 
> 
> 
> __ Panamapeet
> __ May 22, 2019



Where could you get that Ashi Honyaki?


----------



## Vladimir

Tsukasa Hinoura petty 150, perfect WH


----------



## valgard




----------



## Benuser

Should have done years before. Suien VC.


----------



## Corradobrit1

A trio of Comets. Family shot before they get patina'ed up.

From the top:
W2/1095 Sanmai. From the first billet Trey forged inhouse. Hand forged down to 2mm without power tools.
W2 honyaki gyuto
W2 honyaki petty


----------



## ashy2classy

Corradobrit1 said:


> A trio of Comets. Family shot before they get patina'ed up.
> 
> From the top:
> W2/1095 Sanmai. From the first billet Trey forged inhouse. Hand forged down to 2mm without power tools.
> W2 honyaki gyuto
> W2 honyaki petty



Geez, I can't even get one from him!


----------



## J.C

Munetoshi slicer 210mm

Watanabe pro 180mm


----------



## Ryndunk

One for work and one for home. 


Wat 180 pro nakiri. Big brother got a new handle from Dave Martell.


----------



## Benjamin8732

New to the forum and my two new Gyuto’s that arrived this week:
240 Munetoshi from JNS and
245 Mazaki from CC


----------



## alterwisser

Does a knife you win on Instagram count as “Newest purchase”?


----------



## cheflarge

alterwisser said:


> Does a knife you win on Instagram count as “Newest purchase”?


OMG!!! [emoji41]


----------



## Xenif

alterwisser said:


> Does a knife you win on Instagram count as “Newest purchase”?


Yes, as it is purchased using knife karma. Nice knife!


----------



## CEH1

alterwisser said:


> Does a knife you win on Instagram count as “Newest purchase”?
> 
> Details?


----------



## loopback

That reminds me of a David Lisch mosaic. The profile is interesting. Who made that?


----------



## playero

Is that a maumasi knife?


----------



## loopback

Oh I see it now, C. Luis Pina.


----------



## alterwisser

loopback said:


> Oh I see it now, C. Luis Pina.



Luis Pina and Nicolaides Knives combo!


----------



## drewrosenberg23

Got this boy in the mail today! 

I have not used a better knife yet. I have his 52100 so I’m curious how his blend will hold up!


----------



## Corradobrit1

That Rader looks amazing. Would love to add one to my collection someday.


----------



## valgard

Raders are some of the best looking knives in the game for me. Would love to own one some day.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Picked up the Carter & Harner on B/S/T and found Andre along the way! Andre's is in Niolox ... still getting to know them ...


----------



## 5698k

Kato standard 240, mammoth tooth handle by Chef Duy Pham. The extra marking on the blade is called kao I believe, which kato does when he designates a blade to be perfect. Thank you Duy!!


----------



## ACHiPo

drewrosenberg23 said:


> Got this boy in the mail today!
> 
> I have not used a better knife yet. I have his 52100 so I’m curious how his blend will hold up!


Beautiful! What are the specs?


----------



## Rory Shannon

New Mazaki Santoku Shirogami #2 ironclad

The OOTB edge was I think the best I’ve experienced.

Purchased from cleancut.eu


----------



## bahamaroot

Konosuke Fujiyama FM B#2 210mm Gyuto, that I absolutely don't need, just arrived. 
I'm so weak...


----------



## thebradleycrew

Cleaver time! Catchside monster.
EN9 monosteel, heavy forge. 
402 grams, heel 85mm, blade 175mm, OAL 267mm


----------



## crocca86

thebradleycrew said:


> Cleaver time! Catchside monster.
> EN9 monosteel, heavy forge.
> 402 grams, heel 85mm, blade 175mm, OAL 267mm
> View attachment 53943
> View attachment 53944
> View attachment 53945
> View attachment 53946
> View attachment 53947
> View attachment 53948
> View attachment 53949
> View attachment 53950


Bloody hell what you chopping with that??


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Damn - cleaver is a beauty! Remind me to look behind me if I get up that way!


----------



## Barmoley

thebradleycrew said:


> Cleaver time! Catchside monster.
> EN9 monosteel, heavy forge.
> 402 grams, heel 85mm, blade 175mm, OAL 267mm



Now, this is a knife. Looks very cool.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Ha, thanks guys. Planning to chop some bones with it I guess? I wanted something heavy duty that was quality but could take a bit more abuse. Slightly lower HRC, thicker, and less delicate. This fit the bill perfectly. I can envision it doing some work with proteins, really hard veggies, etc. I can't wait to use it.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Guess you're using that cleaver to finesse shallots and dice garlic.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Exactly. Chives too.


----------



## YG420

thebradleycrew said:


> Cleaver time! Catchside monster.
> EN9 monosteel, heavy forge.
> 402 grams, heel 85mm, blade 175mm, OAL 267mm
> View attachment 53943
> View attachment 53944
> View attachment 53945
> View attachment 53946
> View attachment 53947
> View attachment 53948
> View attachment 53949
> View attachment 53950


What a beast!


----------



## BoostedGT

Looks amazing! 



bahamaroot said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama FM B#2 210mm Gyuto, that I absolutely don't need, just arrived.
> I'm so weak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Q
> 
> 
> 
> UOTE]


----------



## ACHiPo

thebradleycrew said:


> Slightly lower HRC, thicker, and less delicate. This fit the bill perfectly. I can envision it doing some work with proteins, really hard veggies, etc. I can't wait to use it.


Any idea how hard it is?


----------



## thebradleycrew

Sure do. According to Will himself, it is 57/58 hrc.


----------



## JustinP

bahamaroot said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama FM B#2 210mm Gyuto, that I absolutely don't need, just arrived.
> I'm so weak...



Well, I for one believes everyone needs an FM. Love my FM.


----------



## BoostedGT

Jikko Suminagashi Blue #2 240mm Gyuto


----------



## ACHiPo

thebradleycrew said:


> Sure do. According to Will himself, it is 57/58 hrc.


That should hold a decent edge!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Long time coming and it’s what I’d hope it would be.


----------



## JustinP

Chicagohawkie said:


> View attachment 54073
> Long time coming and it’s what I’d hope it would be.



Sure is gorgeous! ... but... what is it?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

JustinP said:


> Sure is gorgeous! ... but... what is it?


Yoshi SLD Dammy



Specs, dimensions, Choil shot.......


----------



## Garm

Chicagohawkie said:


> View attachment 54073
> Long time coming and it’s what I’d hope it would be.


I had this knife in my cart at CC so many times, but have hesitated making that next step up in prices from where I'm at atm.
Someday...
It looks a lot thinner than other yoshikane offerings at the CC site. I bet i cuts something fierce! Would love to hear some more impressions after you've hade a few more sessionswith it.

Edit: That pattern on the kurouchi part is exquisite. Almost looks hand engraved at times.
Sorry for the rant, but this knife always makes me giddy.
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Garm said:


> I had this knife in my cart at CC so many times, but have hesitated making that next step up in prices from where I'm at atm.
> Someday...
> It looks a lot thinner than other yoshikane offerings at the CC site. I bet i cuts something fierce! Would love to hear some more impressions after you've hade a few more sessionswith it.
> 
> Edit: That pattern on the kurouchi part is exquisite. Almost looks hand engraved at times.
> Sorry for the rant, but this knife always makes me giddy.
> Congrats and enjoy!



I took a leap on this, heard they can be all over the place in terms of specs and steel treatment. I can already say it’s pretty sweet. This ones 245mm and 50mm high, very thin at the tip, nicely tapered, very good size flat spot in the rear and very sharp. Plowed through 5 lbs of potato’s like a boss. I’ll be keeping this for a while!


----------



## podzap

Bought two Morakniv Robust carbon steel knives yesterday from the store for 10 EUR each. These are made in Sweden with pretty good quality steel. The thing that makes the Robust stand out is that the spine is double the normal width. Normal is 1.6mm and the Robust is 3.2mm, which means you can't break it even if you pound the blade into a tree with a hammer and stand on the handle.


----------



## Badgertooth

Monsieur Raquin


----------



## nakneker

Found a Konosuke cleaver a couple weeks ago and added a Wantanbe to it. Kono is 218x109, Wat is 242x111.


----------



## PC315

Got my first @Isasmedjan . 255 suji, I love the handle on this thing.


----------



## JustinP

PC315 said:


> Got my first @Isasmedjan . 255 suji, I love the handle on this thing.



Congrats! Looks great. I love my Isasmedjan gyuto.


----------



## gogogo545

JustinP said:


> Congrats! Looks great. I love my Isasmedjan gyuto.



His knives are really Good, should buy while its not super expansive.


----------



## J.C

New mazaki profile gyuto 240mm
Old petite profile 180mm


----------



## marc4pt0

Here's a couple of the ones I got recently:


----------



## Barmoley

marc4pt0 said:


> Here's a couple of the ones I got recently:



Nice knives. What do you think of birch bark handle on the TX? Looks like it would feel very good in the hand.


----------



## marc4pt0

Great look, great feel. Not as textured as one may think, but there is a slight texture contrast. Steffen's work is quite impressive really. 
Here's the giveaway he did, and I was fortunate enough to win. Super impressive with all the right numbers for me.


----------



## Barmoley

Nice, congrats.


----------



## valgard

marc4pt0 said:


> View attachment 54221
> View attachment 54222
> Here's a couple of the ones I got recently:


Ohhh, you're back!


----------



## marc4pt0

valgard said:


> Ohhh, you're back!




Yessir!


----------



## nakneker

This Evan Antzenberger came in today. It really surpassed expectations. 266 long, 55 tall with a beautiful fit and finish and that Hamon!


----------



## Godslayer

marc4pt0 said:


> Yessir!


I missed you, the haburn kurosaki hybrid is living it's best life fyi, no idea what he who shall not be named is doing with the Suki, your most recent purchases look amazing


----------



## marc4pt0

Godslayer said:


> I missed you, the haburn kurosaki hybrid is living it's best life fyi, no idea what he who shall not be named is doing with the Suki, your most recent purchases look amazing




Loved that gyuto! Miss it. 
Have no clue where the suji is the days though. Those were quite the duo for sure


----------



## gogogo545

marc4pt0 said:


> Great look, great feel. Not as textured as one may think, but there is a slight texture contrast. Steffen's work is quite impressive really.
> Here's the giveaway he did, and I was fortunate enough to win. Super impressive with all the right numbers for me.
> 
> View attachment 54223
> View attachment 54224



That is a nice knife from Steffen!


nakneker said:


> View attachment 54264
> View attachment 54265
> View attachment 54266
> View attachment 54267
> 
> 
> This Evan Antzenberger came in today. It really surpassed expectations. 266 long, 55 tall with a beautiful fit and finish and that Hamon!



That is a Lovely hamon!


----------



## JustinP

nakneker said:


> View attachment 54264
> View attachment 54265
> View attachment 54266
> View attachment 54267
> 
> 
> This Evan Antzenberger came in today. It really surpassed expectations. 266 long, 55 tall with a beautiful fit and finish and that Hamon!



Is that a D shaped handle? Great looking and great specs!


----------



## childermass

As a k-tip fan I simply had to buy one of these:








180mm Hinoura Ajikataya Hakata


----------



## mille162

Got a very long anticipated blade today! 9.5” chef’s, forged by Haley DesRosiers. Now, what makes this really special, is that before finishing the knife, she found out that she was pregnant, and wouldn’t be able to work in the shop and finish it due to the fumes. So, her husband Adam, also a M.S., finished it for her. Her stamp is on the left side with his on the right, making it a super rare knife that was built by TWO masters! She included a very cool handwritten note telling the story of the blade and circumstances, such a cool touch. Pics with my first knife from here (7.5”) and you can def tell the difference in how each finishes their handles (Haley much thinner and lighter while Adams is longer, thicker and more shaped).


----------



## Dhoff

V1P said:


> Bump





mille162 said:


> Got a very long anticipated blade today! 9.5” chef’s, forged by Haley DesRosiers. Now, what makes this really special, is that before finishing the knife, she found out that she was pregnant, and wouldn’t be able to work in the shop and finish it due to the fumes. So, her husband Adam, also a M.S., finished it for her. Her stamp is on the left side with his on the right, making it a super rare knife that was built by TWO masters! She included a very cool handwritten note telling the story of the blade and circumstances, such a cool touch. Pics with my first knife from here (7.5”) and you can def tell the difference in how each finishes their handles (Haley much thinner and lighter while Adams is longer, thicker and more shaped).
> 
> View attachment 54354
> 
> View attachment 54350
> 
> View attachment 54351
> 
> View attachment 54352
> 
> View attachment 54353



Truly a one of a kind, congratulations

Hos do you like their handle styrkes compared?


----------



## marc4pt0

mille162 said:


> Got a very long anticipated blade today! 9.5” chef’s, forged by Haley DesRosiers. Now, what makes this really special, is that before finishing the knife, she found out that she was pregnant, and wouldn’t be able to work in the shop and finish it due to the fumes. So, her husband Adam, also a M.S., finished it for her. Her stamp is on the left side with his on the right, making it a super rare knife that was built by TWO masters! She included a very cool handwritten note telling the story of the blade and circumstances, such a cool touch. Pics with my first knife from here (7.5”) and you can def tell the difference in how each finishes their handles (Haley much thinner and lighter while Adams is longer, thicker and more shaped).
> 
> View attachment 54354
> 
> View attachment 54350
> 
> View attachment 54351
> 
> View attachment 54352
> 
> View attachment 54353




Now THAT is awesome. I've been wanting to try their work for some time now. 
Such a special piece indeed


----------



## marc4pt0

Couple more recent ones: 

270 Fujiyama circa 2011










And this killer blade from Joe-


----------



## Barmoley

That is a very nice looking Halcyon.


----------



## ThinMan

marc4pt0 said:


> Couple more recent ones:
> 
> 270 Fujiyama circa 2011
> 
> View attachment 54365
> View attachment 54366
> 
> 
> 
> And this killer blade from Joe-
> 
> View attachment 54367
> View attachment 54368



That Fujiyama is killer!


----------



## Corradobrit1

What are the blade dimensions on the Halcyon? Was that the 'special' German steel?


----------



## milkbaby

mille162 said:


> Got a very long anticipated blade today! 9.5” chef’s, forged by Haley DesRosiers. Now, what makes this really special, is that before finishing the knife, she found out that she was pregnant, and wouldn’t be able to work in the shop and finish it due to the fumes. So, her husband Adam, also a M.S., finished it for her. Her stamp is on the left side with his on the right, making it a super rare knife that was built by TWO masters! She included a very cool handwritten note telling the story of the blade and circumstances, such a cool touch. Pics with my first knife from here (7.5”) and you can def tell the difference in how each finishes their handles (Haley much thinner and lighter while Adams is longer, thicker and more shaped).
> 
> View attachment 54354
> 
> View attachment 54353



Very cool story and knife! I wonder if it would be right to describe it as a DesRosierss or a DesRosierses, whatever the plural should be of DesRosiers? Both are awesome bladesmiths.


----------



## Andrew

Michael's picks, but what a looker! Coming my way next week


----------



## JustinP

What a beauty! Is that a chef's or a slicer?


----------



## valgard

marc4pt0 said:


> Couple more recent ones:
> 
> 270 Fujiyama circa 2011
> 
> View attachment 54365
> View attachment 54366
> 
> 
> 
> And this killer blade from Joe-
> 
> View attachment 54367
> View attachment 54368



I want a knife from Joe in that steel...


----------



## Andrew

JustinP said:


> What a beauty! Is that a chef's or a slicer?


Slicer


----------



## Corradobrit1

valgard said:


> I want a knife from Joe in that steel...


Think that was a one off


----------



## lumo

Maz, Hinoura W1, Toy and Piotr leather and oak knife stand


.


----------



## tgfencer

Andrew said:


> View attachment 54417
> View attachment 54418
> View attachment 54419
> 
> Michael's picks, but what a looker! Coming my way next week



Nice. I almost took that one, but it was a little short. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ashy2classy

Andrew said:


> View attachment 54417
> View attachment 54418
> View attachment 54419
> 
> Michael's picks, but what a looker! Coming my way next week


Nice, so you grabbed it? Check back when you get it. Enjoy!


----------



## gogogo545

220mm blue 2 honyaki by Mert Tansu


----------



## Andrew

tgfencer said:


> Nice. I almost took that one, but it was a little short. Hope you enjoy it!





ashy2classy said:


> Nice, so you grabbed it? Check back when you get it. Enjoy!


Yeah, he emailed me yesterday afternoon and I was happy to take it off his hands. Still need to pay the man, but should be in the mail later today.

The length didn't bother me, I have a couple really long sujis so that side of things is covered.


----------



## mille162

Dhoff said:


> Truly a one of a kind, congratulations
> 
> Hos do you like their handle styrkes compared?



The original by Haley is much more nimble and light, but the larger knife’s handle’s weight and heft feels right with the overall size of the blade. The larger also has more of a 3D shape to fit a tighter closed fist grip. I’ve asked Haley to out me on her list for another blade in the 4” range once she’s back in the shop...I really like how Adam finished this handle and I’d really like to see his work on a smaller blade to see if mine was thick to compensate for the blades weight, or thats more his style.

I will say, I love the profile, it cuts like a dream, and the fit and finish is the nicest I’ve seen in person. Highly recommend ordering from either of them!


----------



## nakneker

Kono Fujiyama Bunka, wide bevel, 203mm edge, 56mm height. I’m very happy with this addition to the Fuji family.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Is that my old Fuji bunka? Miss that one!


----------



## CiderBear

240mm Gengetsu semi-stainless from @ashy2classy. Paid for it Thursday afternoon, and it was delivered Friday afternoon(!!)

My first gyuto, and I'm afraid this knife has already ruined all knives for me.

I've been agonizing the decision for weeks, what type of steel, what kind of cladding, 210 VS 240, etc. I'm really glad I decided to go with 240 - for something the size of a sword (compared to my below average height & hand size), this knife is just so ridiculously light


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Awesome!


----------



## Rory Shannon

240 Watanabe. A hefty 244g. WORKHORSE. Love it!


----------



## CiderBear

Rory Shannon said:


> 240 Watanabe. A hefty 244g. WORKHORSE. Love it!



Beautiful knife! Was that the last one from Carbon Knife Co?


----------



## Rory Shannon

CiderBear said:


> Beautiful knife! Was that the last one from Carbon Knife Co?


I believe so!


----------



## Hassanbensober

Some heavy metal I’ve been lucky enough to play with lately. The Oatley honyaki has been around here a couple times and it’s found a very happy home.


----------



## Unique98

lumo said:


> Maz, Hinoura W1, Toy and Piotr leather and oak knife standView attachment 54445


----------



## khashy

Not a new knife but since it had not been posted, here it is, 240 KD gyuto. I posted a few more photos is a separate thread.


----------



## F-Flash

What's height, weight and lenght? And most importantly how does it cut?


----------



## Xin Sun

Two knives that came recently from JNS, Toyama SS Clad 210mm & Shige Kasumi 210mm.


----------



## BoostedGT

TF Denka no Hoto 210mm WA Gyuto without handle, Ohh the possibilities!


----------



## Wei Jun Lee

This finally arrived in the mail today. 

'Ko Ho' 
Blacksmith : Genkai Masakuni, Sharpener : Hakuhou

330mm Takohiki, white 1 Mizu honyaki.

360mm Yanagiba, white 1 Mizu honyaki, Fujiyaki. 

Unfortunately these haven't got their final polish yet. But I'm still very happy with them!


----------



## Andrew

Wei Jun Lee said:


> This finally arrived in the mail today.
> 
> 'Ko Ho'
> Blacksmith : Genkai Masakuni, Sharpener : Hakuhou
> 
> 330mm Takohiki, white 1 Mizu honyaki.
> 
> 360mm Yanagiba, white 1 Mizu honyaki, Fujiyaki.
> 
> Unfortunately these haven't got their final polish yet. But I'm still very happy with them!


That takohiki is stunning.


----------



## Slipstenar

My latest buy is the Ikeda 240 gyuto honyaki


----------



## BoostedGT

Slipstenar said:


> My latest buy is the Ikeda 240 gyuto honyaki
> 
> 
> View attachment 54663


This looks pretty neat! I love the handle.


----------



## Slipstenar

BoostedGT said:


> This looks pretty neat! I love the handle.



Thanks, its a beautiful handle made by Matus, the handle is made of checate preto and blond horn.


----------



## Wei Jun Lee

Andrew said:


> That takohiki is stunning.


Thanks!
Couldn't capture the temper line properly under sunlight. The takohiki feels really good in hand too.


----------



## ThinMan

Slipstenar said:


> My latest buy is the Ikeda 240 gyuto honyaki
> 
> 
> View attachment 54663



Really beautiful blade and handle.

If you don’t mind my asking, where did you get it?

Feel free to PM.

Thanks.


----------



## Unique98

Wei Jun Lee said:


> This finally arrived in the mail today.
> 
> 'Ko Ho'
> Blacksmith : Genkai Masakuni, Sharpener : Hakuhou
> 
> 330mm Takohiki, white 1 Mizu honyaki.
> 
> 360mm Yanagiba, white 1 Mizu honyaki, Fujiyaki.
> 
> Unfortunately these haven't got their final polish yet. But I'm still very happy with them!



Wow. Both are stunning from Genkai


----------



## CulinaryCellist

I'll show you what I bought when it comes in Thursday, but for now enjoy a little gift from my Sous

Anything y'all can tell me about it?


----------



## McMan

CulinaryCellist said:


> I'll show you what I bought when it comes in Thursday, but for now enjoy a little gift from my Sous
> 
> Anything y'all can tell me about it?


----------



## panda

CulinaryCellist said:


> I'll show you what I bought when it comes in Thursday, but for now enjoy a little gift from my Sous
> 
> Anything y'all can tell me about it?


Those are trash, it's the thought that counts.


----------



## CulinaryCellist

panda said:


> Those are trash, it's the thought that counts.


May I ask why? And it's heavily used, gave it to me for general whetstone practice, needs to be thinned behind the edge too


----------



## Andrew

Cuts nice and the handle is unreal!


----------



## Bert2368

CulinaryCellist said:


> Anything y'all can tell me about it?



Not from personal experience- 

But Z-knife reviewed them twice, once possibly a counterfeit set, then one he thought probably was the real deal.

http://www.zknives.com/knives/kitchen/ktknv/chroma/chsk185v2.shtml

Long story short, they were more about looking cool than performance. The counterfeit ones were not even made of a functional knife steel. The real one was slightly better than that, but not remarkable compared to a workmanlike example of a J knife.


----------



## BoostedGT

Watanabe Pro Nakiri 180mm.


----------



## W1111am

*Tanaka Blue 2 Kurouchi Gyuto 180mm from Knives and stones*


----------



## CulinaryCellist

Bert2368 said:


> Not from personal experience-
> 
> But Z-knife reviewed them twice, once possibly a counterfeit set, then one he thought probably was the real deal.
> 
> http://www.zknives.com/knives/kitchen/ktknv/chroma/chsk185v2.shtml
> 
> Long story short, they were more about looking cool than performance. The counterfeit ones were not even made of a functional knife steel. The real one was slightly better than that, but not remarkable compared to a workmanlike example of a J knife.


Ahhhh ok, I can see where the looks bs functionality argument comes in. and thanks for the link. I can do some reading on my train ride to school


----------



## F-Flash

Tanaka r2 western gyuto, ironwood handle 240mm (233*51), 223g


----------



## Michi

F-Flash said:


> Tanaka r2 western gyuto, ironwood handle 240mm (233*51), 223g


That's very pretty!

Looks very similar to some of Takeshi Saji's knives. I wonder whether those two had a shared teacher or otherwise shared history? Both are at Takefu, I believe?


----------



## Kai Wang

nakneker said:


> View attachment 54264
> View attachment 54265
> View attachment 54266
> View attachment 54267
> 
> 
> This Evan Antzenberger came in today. It really surpassed expectations. 266 long, 55 tall with a beautiful fit and finish and that Hamon!



Very smart way to do with the pin. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## nakneker

Kai Wang said:


> Very smart way to do with the pin. Did you do it yourself?


 I didn’t, it came that way second hand so I don’t know the history on it.


----------



## labor of love

Michi said:


> That's very pretty!
> 
> Looks very similar to some of Takeshi Saji's knives. I wonder whether those two had a shared teacher or otherwise shared history? Both are at Takefu, I believe?


I’ve always wondered why takeshi doesn’t get more love. Never used one. But he seems like one of the leaders in the stainless bling knife genre.


----------



## DitmasPork

Kippington, asymmetrical lefty, 52100, 228x53, work pony gyuto. Handle is Tas blackwood, brass, g10. Love it.


----------



## crocca86

DitmasPork said:


> Kippington, asymmetrical lefty, 52100, 228x53, work pony gyuto. Handle is Tas blackwood, brass, g10. Love it.


Lovely knife


----------



## Barmoley

DitmasPork said:


> Kippington, asymmetrical lefty, 52100, 228x53, work pony gyuto. Handle is Tas blackwood, brass, g10. Love it.



That's very nice, I very much like Kip's creations.


----------



## esoo

DitmasPork said:


> Kippington, asymmetrical lefty, 52100, 228x53, work pony gyuto. Handle is Tas blackwood, brass, g10. Love it.


Please take this is a sign of respect, but I hate you for having this knife as I do not have it myself.


----------



## Unique98

DitmasPork said:


> Kippington, asymmetrical lefty, 52100, 228x53, work pony gyuto. Handle is Tas blackwood, brass, g10. Love it.



Kippinton’s work is really amazing as usual!


----------



## milkbaby

Andrew said:


> Cuts nice and the handle is unreal!



That Rader is pretty dang sweet... great pic too!


----------



## Gjackson98

Don’t drop it on your feet


----------



## DitmasPork

esoo said:


> Please take this is a sign of respect, but I hate you for having this knife as I do not have it myself.


No disrespect taken, flattered. Seamless and enjoyable process working with Kip, that guy's very talented. This was my first custom, the knife rocks, looks very different now—the other night I challenged the Kip to a pineapple, Kip won, and got a good patina going in the process, no chips from the tough skin and crown of the pineapple. I was a little nervous ordering my inaugural custom—probably the most reasonably custom out there considering the quality—after procrastinating, told myself to just commit and go for it. Fascinating working on profile, specs, amount of belly, etc. Fun choosing handle materials.

I requested the knife to be a little heavier than his work pony, it's nimble but with a nice amount of heft. 

Here's what it looks like now with patina. Better to me since I'm not fond of knives that're too shiny, this is a working knife in my rotation.


----------



## Kai Wang

Nenox 240mm deba. Solid steel Honyaki.


----------



## Unique98

Kai Wang said:


> Nenox 240mm deba. Solid steel Honyaki. View attachment 54838
> View attachment 54839
> View attachment 54840
> View attachment 54841
> View attachment 54842
> View attachment 54842



One of the most beautiful Deba Honyaki I’ve ever seen


----------



## CulinaryCellist

My Shirou Kamo petty came in today )


----------



## Jville

DitmasPork said:


> Kippington, asymmetrical lefty, 52100, 228x53, work pony gyuto. Handle is Tas blackwood, brass, g10. Love it.



Got to give a choil shot of the work pony!


----------



## labor of love

I already asked for it. Saved it on my phone. Haha.
Here’s the Ditmas Kippington


----------



## Jville

labor of love said:


> I already asked for it. Saved it on my phone. Haha.
> Here’s the Ditmas Kippington



Duaaang, that looks nice!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Tadamori nakiri. Second hand.









Ao Iri Yanagiba, 270. Second hand.


----------



## kevpenbanc

250 and 190 by Jonas Johnsson, @Isasmedjan on IG.

Both are wrought clad 1.2519

I picked up the 190 a few months ago, the 250 arrived a few days ago.


----------



## Carl Kotte

kevpenbanc said:


> 250 and 190 by Jonas Johnsson, @Isasmedjan on IG.
> 
> Both are wrought clad 1.2519
> 
> I picked up the 190 a few months ago, the 250 arrived a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 54981
> 
> View attachment 54982
> 
> View attachment 54983
> 
> View attachment 54984
> 
> View attachment 54985



Look great!


----------



## marc4pt0

labor of love said:


> I already asked for it. Saved it on my phone. Haha.
> Here’s the Ditmas Kippington




This does NOT suck


----------



## Barashka

There's a new monster in my house:
Shinko Kurokumo R2 Damascus 270mm ... actual: 280mm x 58mm x 2.6mm















Edit: 
Next to the family:


----------



## ThinMan

Barashka said:


> There's a new monster in my house:
> Shinko Kurokumo R2 Damascus 270mm ... actual: 280mm x 58mm x 2.6mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Next to the family:



That looks really nice! Would love a report on how it performs.


----------



## Hassanbensober




----------



## Hassanbensober

Hassanbensober said:


> View attachment 55092


One of my line cooks has been telling me about this huge old knife in his moms garage from his old family farm for years and he finally shows up with the thing. Tells me he wants to sell it. How could I not buy it. Foster brothers hog splitter this thing is razor sharp and ready for zombie bashing.


----------



## Marek07

Barashka said:


> There's a new monster in my house:
> Shinko Kurokumo R2 Damascus 270mm ... actual: 280mm x 58mm x 2.6mm


The length is a _little _scary (to me) but otherwise, it's a lovely looking monster that came a knockin'!


----------



## Barashka

ThinMan said:


> That looks really nice! Would love a report on how it performs.


Some initial thoughts:
- much lighter in the hand then you'd think, almost wish it had a little more authority, maybe 1 more oz? maybe more forward balance ...
- the balance is on the pinch grip
- with very light good size excellent handle
- ok/half rounded spine and choil, spine is good, choil could use a light touchup to be perfect
- thin behind the edge, thin spine, doesn't seem to wedge
- somewhat flexible blade, more so near tip
- ever so slightly sticky etch, but had to really look for it, might just be in my head
- perf tip through onions etc is excellent by my standards (home cook)
- this makes a great bigger brother/cousin to the shibata
- can't comment on food release yet, doesn't seem terrible or excellent.
edit: - length at first is menacing, but worked out great because of my overly aggressive pinch grip, still precise, yet so much reach.


----------



## gstriftos

Finally arrived!!
J-knife v1rg1n1ty lost, I think I have got my self in a very deep hole..


----------



## Bert2368

JCK CarboNext 270mm gyuto.

It's not elegant, but it is QUITE functional.

Some day when I'm rich and famous, I'll buy a knife that's a piece of art, maybe. This one is balls out utilitarian and has a good "tool feel" about it for my tastes.

(Edit)

Got the suji a saya too, while I was about it. The sayas fit well, but those cheesy plastic pins are going to be replaced ASAP.


----------



## milkbaby

Barashka said:


> There's a new monster in my house:
> Shinko Kurokumo R2 Damascus 270mm ... actual: 280mm x 58mm x 2.6mm



Very visually striking knife! Pretty darn cool!


----------



## kevpenbanc

195x47mm knife from a maker in Tasmania
NewhamKnives on IG and Etsy.

AEB-L blade with Tasmanian myrtle burl handle, weighing in at 136g.
Spine and choil are nicely rounded.

Nice taper and nice convex grinds.
It was impressive cutting carrots, potatoes and sweet potatoes.

Very light and nimble, can't really find fault.
I picked it up off his Etsy store for AUD270, a steal.


----------



## Edson Che

_*Just recently bought them :

1.Moritaka Hamono Gyuto chef knife. The blade is 273mm long, 55mm tall at the hill, 4mm thick at the spine and is made from the famous Aogami super steel hardened to HRC of 65*_
_*
2.Konosuke Sanjo MB_240mm_Gyuto_*_


----------



## Edson Che

Love this handle very much !


----------



## ChefShramrock

Yu Kurosaki R2 Shizuku 210mm(215)


----------



## Edson Che

I have the 270 sujihiki


----------



## Edson Che

Very thin edge ,


----------



## Colonel Mustard

I have the 240 gyuto myself and it just glides through carrots, turnip, you name it!


----------



## Kai Wang

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 54978
> 
> 
> Tadamori nakiri. Second hand.
> 
> View attachment 54979
> View attachment 54980
> 
> 
> Ao Iri Yanagiba, 270. Second hand.



How are you going to fix the yanagi?


----------



## minibatataman

Shigs and katos are nice and all, but have you ever tried a Matus?
I dub this the Matus Mark 1, it's what all the cool kids want.
Just received it, been having fun with this little knife. 180mm petty that starts thick and tapers very nicely.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Kai Wang said:


> How are you going to fix the yanagi?



Haha, I am not sure I am going to. It would be cool if I could do it (any advice is welcome), but it will probably stay in this condition. Sad but true.


----------



## bahamaroot

minibatataman said:


> Shigs and katos are nice and all...


 Funny you should say that...

A new 240mm Kato Standard Aogami #2


----------



## ChefShramrock

Jumped on the hype train. Mazaki nashiji W2 gyuto. 219mm length. Cherry & buffalo horn handle. Thick out the handle, then tapers out to the tip.


----------



## jacko9

New 240mm (actually 232mm)


----------



## Nick112

Jacko what knife is that? And why do you cut into the cork?


----------



## jacko9

Nick112 said:


> Jacko what knife is that? And why do you cut into the cork?



Nick - The cork is only to hold the knife in profile for taking a picture. I believe that the knife is a Kato 240mm Gyuto


----------



## Jville

minibatataman said:


> Shigs and katos are nice and all, but have you ever tried a Matus?
> I dub this the Matus Mark 1, it's what all the cool kids want.
> Just received it, been having fun with this little knife. 180mm petty that starts thick and tapers very nicely.
> 
> View attachment 55286
> 
> 
> View attachment 55287



That looks like a sweet little knife with alot of thought and skill.


----------



## Matus

Jville said:


> That looks like a sweet little knife with alot of thought and skill.



Nah, I just kept banging it until my untrained arm went limp and then try to get the best out of it on a grinder. The only thing done properly on this knife is HT by Robin


----------



## dmonterisi

First cuts with stainless Toyama 240. Initial impression is great. thinner overall than my kasumi. love the finish so far, hope the stainless cladding holds that beadblasted finish near the lamination line a bit longer than the kasumi.


----------



## minibatataman

Jville said:


> That looks like a sweet little knife with alot of thought and skill.


It really is. Ignore matus saying otherwise 
Except the part about Robin's heat treatment, of course.


----------



## luther

Benjamin Kamon 273x63 "Denty" 1.2519


----------



## WPerry

luther said:


> Benjamin Kamon 273x63 "Denty" 1.2519


Not a knife for those with Trypophobia!


----------



## Michi

WPerry said:


> Not a knife for those with Trypophobia!


Oh my God, it's full of dimples!


----------



## dmonterisi

Kato 240 STD Blue w/buckeye burl and mammoth tusk handle. it’s next to a WH 240. The STD is about 232mm, while the WH is about 247mm.


----------



## crocca86

dmonterisi said:


> Kato 240 STD Blue w/buckeye burl and mammoth tusk handle. it’s next to a WH 240. The STD is about 232mm, while the WH is about 247mm.


So nice


----------



## Jville

Matus said:


> Nah, I just kept banging it until my untrained arm went limp and then try to get the best out of it on a grinder. The only thing done properly on this knife is HT by Robin



Fake it till you make it, looks good to me.


----------



## mack

luther said:


> Benjamin Kamon 273x63 "Denty" 1.2519



Kamon's knives are great. They look good and are great cutters!
Congrats on this beauty.

Mack.


----------



## J.C

Got a blue box in my mailbox today.
A shig nakiri 180mm. 
Special thanks to the sender for the bombproof packaging. 
Starting a new journey in nakiri world.


----------



## Xenif

J.C said:


> Got a blue box in my mailbox today.
> A shig nakiri 180mm.
> Special thanks to the sender for the bombproof packaging.
> Starting a new journey in nakiri world.


Welcome to Nakiri-world [emoji56] 
We are a minority here
Lovely Shig


----------



## J.C

Xenif said:


> Welcome to Nakiri-world



Thanks. 
We are more like the chosen one. Haha


----------



## Carl Kotte

Illyria said:


> Finally got around to finishing up a couple of knives (first time ever making kitchen knives). Still have a few to grind out (honesuki, suji and a nakiri).
> 
> Mono 52100 with African Blackwood and brass handles.
> 
> Around 62-63rc.



This is crazy! Good looking and cool! Well done


----------



## Mucho Bocho

childish kanji ;-)


----------



## thebradleycrew

luther said:


> Benjamin Kamon 273x63 "Denty" 1.2519



Wow, gorgeous knife. I love Benjamin's work. What's the weight on this? Balance point?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Illyria said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The 180mm was definitely my test blade of the batch. Some fit and finish issues, not enough distal taper.
> 
> Had some guidance from Shihan here in Santa Fe. Did the heat treating at his shop, etc., which helped a lot.



Didn’t I read in some other thread that you are a chef in 3 star Michelin restaurant (I might be confused)? If so, it is even more impressive. Accomplished chef AND soon to be top knife maker. I am very impressed!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Illyria said:


> Haha, I start in 2 weeks as a lowly cook. Not a chef yet.
> 
> Thank you, though.
> 
> Will post my other blades when I finish them.



Looking forward to it!


----------



## luther

thebradleycrew said:


> Wow, gorgeous knife. I love Benjamin's work. What's the weight on this? Balance point?











Realy like it


----------



## Gjackson98

Recent pick up; 300 yanagiba


----------



## ashy2classy

Thought I'd share the gyuto I got from Jezz at Oblivion Blades. A bit thinner than I'd like, but it's a helluva cutter.

261mm x 54mm VTOKU2 Suminagashi clad

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bye_XNznyUy/


----------



## Stratguy

I'm new to the forum, and picked up this Mazaki Gyuto 210 this week. Loving it so far.


----------



## ChefShramrock

Stratguy said:


> I'm new to the forum, and picked up this Mazaki Gyuto 210 this week. Loving it so far.


Great profile! Nice patina started.


----------



## valgard

No kitchen knives but got two new kiridashi and a hunter. One kiri from Halcyonforge, kiri and hunter from Bryan Raquin.


----------



## Durge

Great hamon on that hunter. And I really like how that kiri looks like a stick, very inconspicuous! Mind if I ask what strop you have pictured? 



valgard said:


> No kitchen knives but got two new kiridashi and a hunter. One kiri from Halcyonforge, kiri and hunter from Bryan Raquin.


----------



## leminh247

this is my Bumblebee

Hunter Valley Blade workhorse by Mert Tansu. 303g 240x55.


----------



## StephenYu

leminh247 said:


> View attachment 55790
> View attachment 55791
> View attachment 55792
> 
> this is my Bumblebee
> 
> Hunter Valley Blade workhorse by Mert Tansu. 303g 240x55.


Looks great! I am waiting for mine as well


----------



## valgard

Durge said:


> Great hamon on that hunter. And I really like how that kiri looks like a stick, very inconspicuous! Mind if I ask what strop you have pictured?


The kiri is a bamboo, really cool. The strop is made by Bryan, cork on top of burnt oak.


----------



## leminh247

StephenYu said:


> Looks great! I am waiting for mine as well


it's very beefy. food release is crazy. beautiful finish


----------



## Stratguy

Picked this up yesterday. Kurosaki AS Petty 120mm.


----------



## CiderBear

Any guesses where this picture comes from? 

It'll be shipped out on Monday, hopefully I'll get it Saturday or so since July 4th is a public holiday


----------



## ian

CiderBear said:


> Any guesses where this picture comes from?
> 
> It'll be shipped out on Monday, hopefully I'll get it Saturday or so since July 4th is a public holiday



Cool, nice handle!


----------



## lowercasebill

CiderBear said:


> Any guesses where this picture comes from?
> 
> It'll be shipped out on Monday, hopefully I'll get it Saturday or so since July 4th is a public holiday


No. But i wish it was from my house!


----------



## cheflarge

leminh247 said:


> View attachment 55790
> View attachment 55791
> View attachment 55792
> 
> this is my Bumblebee
> 
> Hunter Valley Blade workhorse by Mert Tansu. 303g 240x55.


Amazing!


----------



## mack

Hi!
2 new knives here:

Xerxes Primus Petty





Sakai Yusuke extra thin extra hard, ebony handle blond ferrule.





Both are an addition. 

The Petty is the little sister to the 23cm gyuto





The Yusuke is the little brother to the 24cm gyuto






Mack.


----------



## Stratguy

Mack, those are fantastic - congrats!


----------



## Huntdad

Very Nice!


----------



## thebradleycrew

Got this nice little 150mm Nitro-V Cris Anderson (@CrisAnderson27 ) and a matching 240mm big brother, though right now I only have decent photos of the 150mm, in part because it is super versatile and I use it more. Has an extra tall heel and comes in at 171 grams, heel at 53mm, blade spot on at 150mm. Really love this knife and gets more use than I thought it would given its size (thanks, Cris, for the advice). Went subtle with the dark grey dyed handle, but the curves are just perfect.


----------



## ashy2classy

CiderBear said:


> Any guesses where this picture comes from?
> 
> It'll be shipped out on Monday, hopefully I'll get it Saturday or so since July 4th is a public holiday



Congrats and great handle choice!!!


----------



## milkbaby

leminh247 said:


> View attachment 55790
> View attachment 55791
> View attachment 55792
> 
> this is my Bumblebee
> 
> Hunter Valley Blade workhorse by Mert Tansu. 303g 240x55.



That looks superb. Really dig the profile, dimensions, and weight. Can only imagine how much of a workhorse it is. Great pricing too on those...


----------



## milkbaby

mack said:


> Hi!
> 2 new knives here:
> 
> Xerxes Primus Petty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sakai Yusuke extra thin extra hard, ebony handle blond ferrule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are an addition.
> 
> The Petty is the little sister to the 23cm gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Yusuke is the little brother to the 24cm gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack.



I especially dig the Xerxes gyuto and petty. It's a cool "set", very beautiful knives.


----------



## preizzo

Some of them are new


----------



## F-Flash

What, only 94 knives. I thought you have that many mazakis allready


----------



## preizzo

F-Flash said:


> What, only 94 knives. I thought you have that many mazakis allready


[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]many mazaki are out for new handles and many others been sold last month.[emoji6]


----------



## mack

O-H M-Y G-O-D


----------



## Kozuka

Xerxes Gyuto 1.2419.05

https://www.xerxes-knives-shop.com/24-24er-workhorse-weh.html


----------



## Hoonis

preizzo said:


> Some of them are new View attachment 56092
> View attachment 56093
> View attachment 56094


----------



## mbiraman

preizzo said:


> Some of them are new View attachment 56092
> View attachment 56093
> View attachment 56094


Holy crap.


----------



## CiderBear

ashy2classy said:


> Congrats and great handle choice!!!



Thank you so much for all of your input and advice!! I did the math and figured that if I'm going to change the handle anyway, I might as well get a custom handle from Shinichi right in the beginning. Probably a bad beginner's knife, but knowing myself it'll always be my white whale until I get my hands on it, so I might as well do it now and not waste money on a starter nakiri 

Also, wow, the 3200 yen shipping is so worth it. Shin sent it out Monday morning in Japan (so Sunday night over here) and I got this email just now






Bad day to have a dinner reservation right after work though

EDIT: Just got this email "You have a DHL delivery at the front desk"

Can I call in sick and go home now?


----------



## Stratguy

preizzo said:


> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]many mazaki are out for new handles and many others been sold last month.[emoji6]



Where did you send the Mazaki's to be re-handled?


----------



## preizzo

Stratguy said:


> Where did you send the Mazaki's to be re-handled?


Best knife handle maker .graydon


----------



## pd7077

C II Bladeworks (Carter Hopkins) western handled differentially hardened W2 gyuto. 248x50mm. Weighs in at 200g, and the balance point is right at the heel. Quilted maple saya, gaboon ebony & brass snakeskin carbon fiber bolster & brass accents


----------



## Stratguy

WOW! Congrats pd7077.


----------



## Hoonis

preizzo said:


> Best knife handle maker .graydon


Agreed


----------



## CiderBear

Got home at 9 after dinner, but still needed to take this one for a test run. Couldn't get any natural lights in my kitchen, so here are pictures of her with different lighting. In person, the handle (Honduran rosewood with a black dyed maple ferrule) looks light brown, perhaps a bit orange.














*Measurements:* She's quite chunky at 212g and about 58~59mm tall at the heel (not sure how to really measure this though). However, it feels very different from my Mercer santoku which is also 212g. The Wat is blade heavy - I can barely feel the handle at all. Balance point is around the last kanji. I believe the handle is shorter than a stock handle, which is fine with me and my tiny girl hands 

*Fit & Finish: *The finish of the blade itself is rough (as expected tbh), but I don't think it affects performance at all. I did wipe the blade with acetone to remove the black/brownish coating (got that stuff on my fingers afterwards and for a second there I thought I had a degenerative skin disease lol)

I asked Shinichi to pick the best blade he had to go with the handle, so I think he polished the spine. However the choil is very rough and untouched/ unpolished. Doesn't hurt to put my fingers there, but it doesn't feel nice either. *I'd appreciate any tips on how to make it nicer. *

*Performance: *I only got to play around with it for about 45 minutes or so. Cut up 3 ingredients for a vegetable terrine I'm making later this week: yellow squash, zucchini, and carrots. Since this is my 1st nakiri and 3rd J knife, it feels a lot different than any other knife I've used. Unlike my 240mm Gengetsu SS (which feels more balanced), I could feel the chunkiness of the blade with each cut. It feels sharp ootb, but then again I'm not the expert on this.

I did have problems with food release, however. All 3 ingredients stuck to the place as I cut them. Tested the Gengetsu with them, and it definitely had better food release. Of course my technique is questionable, but I'm guessing the tall blade had something to do with this as well? *Is it true that Nakiris are not known for their food release compared to gyutos?
*
Tonight, I will try to run the knife on the stone for the first time ever (as in, I bought my Gesshin 1000/6000 a month ago and it's still not soaked ) to see if making it more sharp would help with the food release. *Advice on this would be greatly appreciated too
*
Finally, family photo under crappy lighting


----------



## Keat

Nice handle. Good to see more photos of the custom hanldes offered by Shin. . . beyond the photo on his website.


----------



## Kozuka

Very cool. Once you get used to working with Nakiris they are really fun.


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> Got home at 9 after dinner, but still needed to take this one for a test run. Couldn't get any natural lights in my kitchen, so here are pictures of her with different lighting. In person, the handle (Honduran rosewood with a black dyed maple ferrule) looks light brown, perhaps a bit orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Measurements:* She's quite chunky at 212g and about 58~59mm tall at the heel (not sure how to really measure this though). However, it feels very different from my Mercer santoku which is also 212g. The Wat is blade heavy - I can barely feel the handle at all. Balance point is around the last kanji. I believe the handle is shorter than a stock handle, which is fine with me and my tiny girl hands
> 
> *Fit & Finish: *The finish of the blade itself is rough (as expected tbh), but I don't think it affects performance at all. I did wipe the blade with acetone to remove the black/brownish coating (got that stuff on my fingers afterwards and for a second there I thought I had a degenerative skin disease lol)
> 
> I asked Shinichi to pick the best blade he had to go with the handle, so I think he polished the spine. However the choil is very rough and untouched/ unpolished. Doesn't hurt to put my fingers there, but it doesn't feel nice either. *I'd appreciate any tips on how to make it nicer. *
> 
> *Performance: *I only got to play around with it for about 45 minutes or so. Cut up 3 ingredients for a vegetable terrine I'm making later this week: yellow squash, zucchini, and carrots. Since this is my 1st nakiri and 3rd J knife, it feels a lot different than any other knife I've used. Unlike my 240mm Gengetsu SS (which feels more balanced), I could feel the chunkiness of the blade with each cut. It feels sharp ootb, but then again I'm not the expert on this.
> 
> I did have problems with food release, however. All 3 ingredients stuck to the place as I cut them. Tested the Gengetsu with them, and it definitely had better food release. Of course my technique is questionable, but I'm guessing the tall blade had something to do with this as well? *Is it true that Nakiris are not known for their food release compared to gyutos?
> *
> Tonight, I will try to run the knife on the stone for the first time ever (as in, I bought my Gesshin 1000/6000 a month ago and it's still not soaked ) to see if making it more sharp would help with the food release. *Advice on this would be greatly appreciated too
> *
> Finally, family photo under crappy lighting



Wrt food release, that is something that was discussed under ’sharpening stone’ not long ago. Neglecting details, I think people were in agreement that the grind is of importance (actually the most important factor) for food release. However, people had different opinions on how different finishes interact with food release. (As far as I can recall, mirror polish was considered the worst). I am in no position to say for sure, but if the knife is sharp, I think there is not much to gain wrt food release by giving the edge a work over. (Maybe you could do some work higher up the blade - fixing the bevel the way you do when you thin out the knife - but I wouldn’t do so myself with a brand new knife). Some of the ingredients you tried the knife on are notoriously sticky, so that is worth taking into the equation. Congrats either way to a great knife. Enjoy it!


----------



## Michi

Buying this knife was a bad idea, trust me… You had a Gyuto, a paring knife, and a bread knife already. Fine, no problem. Those are the three essential knives in every kitchen. But, man, now you've gone and added a Nakiri, which is a totally _non-_essential knife in every kitchen.

Have you ever heard of Pandora's box? Now that you have taken off the lid, before you know it, your knives will be fruitful and multiply. And because so many more knives then will need sharpening, your stones will be fruitful and multiply too…

My best advice for your sanity and continued happiness in life: give away the Nakiri immediately, unsubscribe from this forum, and never look at it again!


----------



## ian

The Wat nakiri is a tall, thin blade, from what I hear. Both these factors interfere with food release. E.g. with a thin blade, there’s not enough room for the convexity in the grind that helps with food release in many other knives. I wouldn’t expect it to compare to the Gengetsu in this department... food release on a Gengetsu is pretty decent imo. I’ve never handled this knife, though, so take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Buying this knife was a bad idea, trust me… You had a Gyuto, a paring knife, and a bread knife already. Fine, no problem. Those are the three essential knives in every kitchen. But, man, now you've gone and added a Nakiri, which is a totally _non-_essential knife in every kitchen.
> 
> Have you ever heard of Pandora's box? Now that you have taken off the lid, before you know it, your knives will be fruitful and multiply. And because so many more knives then will need sharpening, your stones will be fruitful and multiply too…
> 
> My best advice for your sanity and continued happiness in life: give away the Nakiri immediately, unsubscribe from this forum, and never look at it again!



Yeah, but who wants sanity and happiness in life anyway?


----------



## Kozuka

ian said:


> The Wat nakiri is a tall, thin blade, from what I hear. Both these factors interfere with food release. E.g. with a thin blade, there’s not enough room for the convexity in the grind that helps with food release in many other knives. I wouldn’t expect it to compare to the Gengetsu in this department... food release on a Gengetsu is pretty decent imo. I’ve never handled this knife, though, so take this with a grain of salt.



Correct. My experience is Nakiris and their big brother Cleavers are not ment for food release. If you search for Chinese or Japanese Pros working with them you will discover they dont care about food release, but welcome the stickiness even. Because they make use of the height to directly shovel the food into bowels / pans / woks / whatever. Pretty clever and saves time.


----------



## Stonetherapy

Noooo, not the bowels!!!!


----------



## DitmasPork

My unicorn. 225 Marko Tsourkan Work Horse in 52100, based on Kato profile and specs, part of a group-buy. Marko is an immensely talented maker. He's finessed the design, I prefer it to my 240 Kato WH profile.


----------



## ian

DitmasPork said:


> My unicorn. 225 Marko Tsourkan Work Horse in 52100, based on Kato profile and specs, part of a group-buy. Marko is an immensely talented maker. He's finessed the design, I prefer it to my 240 Kato WH profile.



That is gorgeous.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

What a beauty Ditmas! I have a very very similar blade but in AEB-L and can't say enough about him & his work. I just love the nose-to-tail approach that he has with his work and his F&F on all his blades/handles/saya's is second to none.



DitmasPork said:


> My unicorn. 225 Marko Tsourkan Work Horse in 52100, based on Kato profile and specs, part of a group-buy. Marko is an immensely talented maker. He's finessed the design, I prefer it to my 240 Kato WH profile.


----------



## Xenif

Marking the end of the JNS Mazaki era
Mazaki 180 Petty


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> Marking the end of the JNS Mazaki era
> Mazaki 180 PettyView attachment 56219



Nice. Will put mine to used tonight for the first time!

Odd that Maxim is leaving Mazaki and entering into the Jikko era.


----------



## Robert Allen

Ordered the knife from Almazon knives. I really like the knife. Not sure of how it's long term sharpness, durability is, I'll be sure to put it through its paces. Sliced cleanly through a apple and tomato.


----------



## Ryndunk

Robert Allen said:


> Ordered the knife from Almazon knives. I really like the knife. Not sure of how it's long term sharpness, durability is, I'll be sure to put it through its paces. Sliced cleanly through a apple and tomato.


What are the dimensions on this guy?


----------



## ThinMan

210 and 240 B1 suminagashi Konosuke Fujiyama (FM) gyutos:


----------



## marc4pt0

ThinMan said:


> 210 and 240 B1 suminagashi Konosuke Fujiyama (FM) gyutos:
> 
> View attachment 56369
> View attachment 56370



Sweet set! Hope you're liking that 240


----------



## marc4pt0

I'll just put this right here...

Comet 26c3 “Spicy White” Honyaki 220x53mm


----------



## Corradobrit1

Looking forward to seeing how the 26C3 takes a patina. I'm getting some wicked iridescent blues on my W2, without any effort whatsoever.


----------



## XooMG

Alexander Bazes kiridashi. Wrought and Hitachi white paper:




With some of the family:


----------



## Carl Kotte

XooMG said:


> Alexander Bazes kiridashi. Wrought and Hitachi white paper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With some of the family:



Very nice! What a neat family!


----------



## XooMG

Carl Kotte said:


> Very nice! What a neat family!


Thanks. I can't afford the collector pieces that sometimes float around so I'm happy to go with nice practical ones.


----------



## Carl Kotte

XooMG said:


> Thanks. I can't afford the collector pieces that sometimes float around so I'm happy to go with nice practical ones.


I hear you!


----------



## stringer

I picked up a Shi.Han 240 52100 monosteel Gyuto. Big stout blade. Thin on the edge. Decent distal taper without making the tip feel too fragile.


----------



## bahamaroot

Nice knife...but that board rocking and moving around would aggravate the **** out of me.


----------



## labor of love

stringer said:


> I picked up a Shi.Han 240 52100 monosteel Gyuto. Big stout blade. Thin on the edge. Decent distal taper without making the tip feel too fragile.



great choice. I really dig the finish and his handles are amazeballs. im working with him on a custom at the moment.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Will Newham knives, Hobart Tasmania ... wonderful gyuto. About 240mm. AEB-L monosteel. Excellent fit and finish. Arrived today. Excellent price and wonderful value.


----------



## Corradobrit1

bahamaroot said:


> Nice knife...but that board rocking and moving around would aggravate the **** out of me.


Agreed. That blade deserves a better board.


----------



## bahamaroot

Jikko 240mm B2 Suminagashi Gyuto
Handle - Spalted Maple and Gabon Ebony

246mm x 55mm
Spine at heel 3.7mm
280g


----------



## ChefShramrock

Birthday presents to myself: Anryu a2 240 gyuto and Kurosaki Shizuku r2 270 sujihiki.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Two of my favourite blade smiths. Beautiful knives. Congrats and happy birthday


----------



## CiderBear

How do you fine folks take such great pictures of your knives? Any tips? I'm about 158cm tall, so I need to stand on a step tool to get a pic that would cover the entire knife


----------



## bahamaroot

CiderBear said:


> How do you fine folks take such great pictures of your knives? Any tips? I'm about 158cm tall, so I need to stand on a step tool to get a pic that would cover the entire knife


 Set it in the floor...


----------



## CiderBear

My Watanabe wanted a cousin, so it... cut me. Every morning I wake up at 6 AM and swim for an hour, but the day after I got cut I wanted to take a break just in case. Anyway, I was on my phone around 7:30 AM when I saw Maxim's Instagram post. I convinced myself that it had to be a sign from the universe, because any other day I would've missed it.


----------



## daveb

"It cut me - I need another....."

Rationalizing already? Cool!


----------



## Customfan

Is that Toysma the Iron or the SS clad?


----------



## CiderBear

daveb said:


> "It cut me - I need another....."
> 
> Rationalizing already? Cool!


I'm a fast learner 


Customfan said:


> Is that Toysma the Iron or the SS clad?


It's SS clad


----------



## osakajoe

DitmasPork said:


> Odd that Maxim is leaving Mazaki and entering into the Jikko era.



Has he posted or mentioned any reason why? Sometimes smaller manufacturers provide more to wholesalers like Jikko for steady stable business. This then means you need to go through them. 

Maybe they just give him a better deal at the cost of not a producer but a recognized brand.


----------



## labor of love

osakajoe said:


> Has he posted or mentioned any reason why? Sometimes smaller manufacturers provide more to wholesalers like Jikko for steady stable business. This then means you need to go through them.
> 
> Maybe they just give him a better deal at the cost of not a producer but a recognized brand.


He’s addressed why he doesn’t carry Mazaki anymore. 
I dunno why he’s carrying Jikko stuff. Like most vendors he probably just enjoys what they’re making for him.


----------



## osakajoe

labor of love said:


> He’s addressed why he doesn’t carry Mazaki anymore.


Can you link me? I don’t keep up with him so could you possibly link me to where he said?


----------



## Xenif

osakajoe said:


> Can you link me? I don’t keep up with him so could you possibly link me to where he said?


I think he only sent it out through email, but here it is:


----------



## Brian Weekley

My favourite west coast boutique Japanese knife store, AI&OM is running a sale on Hideo Kitaoka knives. As Kitaoka’s knives have some of my favourite features, single edge and reactive carbon steel, I couldn’t resist. I picked up two Yanigaba’s. A 300mm Damascus and a 210mm kariouchi. The 210mm is for small fish. Both have cherry wood handles and Kitaoka’s excellent workmanship. ... that’s three knives this week. My motto is “if it’s worth doing it’s worth doing to excess”.


----------



## Kristoffer

It’s not Japanese or fancy in any way, but I have to share this 14” hunk of steel that arrived in the mail today. I know nothing about it really, so if anyone knows anything about the maker or what the steel might be, it’d be appreciated. Markings say Die Drei Brüder Solingen, that’s it. 

10” k-sab included for scale


----------



## lowercasebill

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilkens_&_Söhne
here you go ... it is in German.. cut and paste no more than 5000 words at a time into google translate .
Guten Tag und viel Spaß beim Übersetzen
god dag och lycklig översättning
Good day and happy translating


----------



## captaincaed

The Ikeda brothers all together! Santoku was apparently a presentation piece for a show. The blue honyaki in the center is the new guy. I love the polish almost too much to use it. Almost.


----------



## Kristoffer

lowercasebill said:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilkens_&_Söhne
> here you go ... it is in German.. cut and paste no more than 5000 words at a time into google translate .
> Guten Tag und viel Spaß beim Übersetzen
> god dag och lycklig översättning
> Good day and happy translating



Thank you! I happen to read enough German not to have to translate that, so that was great.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Two new friends resting together after some heavy duty on the board. 
Wakui 210
Mazaki 250 (also known as the ’Wasp slayer’)


----------



## CiderBear

Carl Kotte said:


> Two new friends resting together after some heavy duty on the board.
> Wakui 210
> Mazaki 250 (also known as the ’Wasp slayer’)
> View attachment 56666



Good looking duo! Both from CC? 

I like this Mazaki profile. It's a lot flatter than others I've seen here


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> Good looking duo! Both from CC?
> 
> I like this Mazaki profile. It's a lot flatter than others I've seen here



The Mazaki is from bst! Thanks @MrHiggins. He is the person (at least partly) responsible for the great profile!


----------



## Midsummer

CiderBear said:


> Good looking duo! Both from CC?
> 
> I like this Mazaki profile. It's a lot flatter than others I've seen here



That was the profile that the initial batch from JNS had. Some have referred to it as "bullnose" and others as a long santoku.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Midsummer said:


> That was the profile that the initial batch from JNS had. Some have referred to it as "bullnose" and others as a long santoku.



That is absolutely correct! Early batch JNS, called the ’bullnose’. Btw was ’bullnose’ an official name of any kind, or was it a name given to the model by KKF members here?


----------



## Midsummer

I never saw it "officially" anywhere. But it is an excellent description. I personally like flatter profiles..YMMV


----------



## Carl Kotte

Midsummer said:


> I never saw it "officially" anywhere. But it is an excellent description. I personally like flatter profiles..YMMV



Thanks for the information! I think I like flat. It remains to be seen. Initial impression is very positive though.


----------



## HRC_64

Original mazaki profile was the best mazaki profile...


----------



## CiderBear

Ohh that's why. I think a while ago I saw a picture of someone's Mazaki collection with most of the profiles old to new, but I can't find it again. 
Does anyone know?


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> Ohh that's why. I think a while ago I saw a picture of someone's Mazaki collection with most of the profiles old to new, but I can't find it again.
> Does anyone know?



Is it preizzo’s collection perhaps?


----------



## MarkC

Carl Kotte said:


> Two new friends resting together after some heavy duty on the board.
> Wakui 210
> Mazaki 250 (also known as the ’Wasp slayer’)
> View attachment 56666


Would love to hear any feedback on the Wakui. Considering same knife in the 240mm size.


----------



## WPerry

Carl Kotte said:


> Two new friends resting together after some heavy duty on the board.
> Wakui 210
> Mazaki 250 (also known as the ’Wasp slayer’)
> View attachment 56666





MarkC said:


> Would love to hear any feedback on the Wakui. Considering same knife in the 240mm size.



Ditto, along with any provenance available - I wonder how much difference there is between, for instance, a CC Wakui and an A-Frames Tesshu Wakui. Vendor variation is a bit of a pain to unravel.


----------



## Carl Kotte

WPerry said:


> Ditto, along with any provenance available - I wonder how much difference there is between, for instance, a CC Wakui and an A-Frames Tesshu Wakui. Vendor variation is a bit of a pain to unravel.



This one was from CC. 
I haven’t made up my mind about it yet, but there is certainly a lot to like. Considering it is relatively cheap, you do get (ootb) a pleasing blade, nice taper, rounded spine, and balance (where the pinch is, on mine at least). Additionally, it is pretty thin behind the edge, and it has a nice profile that I really like. The handle looks a bit clumsy (this is a purely aesthetical point), but feels very nice. 
I am not crazy about it (but I do recognize its qualities). Presently, it wedges a bit more than I hoped it would and food release is (as expected) not very impressive. It was easy to sharpen (and mine was in desperate need of sharpening). Too early to say anything about edge retention.
Hopefully this report gives you some ideas!


----------



## CiderBear

@Carl Kotte I'd like to see more of the handle if you don't mind! Thank you


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> @Carl Kotte I'd like to see more of the handle if you don't mind! Thank you



There is no more


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> @Carl Kotte I'd like to see more of the handle if you don't mind! Thank you



Just kidding, here are two award winning photos:


----------



## CiderBear

Thank you!!


----------



## MarkC

Carl Kotte said:


> This one was from CC.
> I haven’t made up my mind about it yet, but there is certainly a lot to like. Considering it is relatively cheap, you do get (ootb) a pleasing blade, nice taper, rounded spine, and balance (where the pinch is, on mine at least). Additionally, it is pretty thin behind the edge, and it has a nice profile that I really like. The handle looks a bit clumsy (this is a purely aesthetical point), but feels very nice.
> I am not crazy about it (but I do recognize its qualities). Presently, it wedges a bit more than I hoped it would and food release is (as expected) not very impressive. It was easy to sharpen (and mine was in desperate need of sharpening). Too early to say anything about edge retention.
> Hopefully this report gives you some ideas!



Thanks. I was hoping for a bit better food release than you are expecting. I wonder if the hammered clad versions are any better in that regard or if it is just a tapering issue of the knife.


----------



## CiderBear

Speaking of handles, I wasn't in love with the unfinished feeling of the Toyama ho wood handle, so I sanded it with 400 grit wet sandpaper, and applied some mineral oil to bring out the grain. It's looking pretty good, but I'm gonna apply a bit more oil to darken the color.


----------



## Carl Kotte

MarkC said:


> Thanks. I was hoping for a bit better food release than you are expecting. I wonder if the hammered clad versions are any better in that regard or if it is just a tapering issue of the knife.



I am really not an expert, so don’t rely too heavily on my judgment. Search around KKF to see other people’s opinion - that is my recommendation! Still, here is something that might be worth bearing in mind: it is a pretty thin and tall blade - and (without some extraordinary grind that could have made a difference) all of this taken together might go some way towards explaining the stiction. I wouldn’t say it is terrible - but it is not great. Whether it is better or worse than other knives with similar properties (thin and tall) I wouldn’t know. And the same goes with whether another finish is preferable in this respect.
Good luck!


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> Speaking of handles, I wasn't in love with the unfinished feeling of the Toyama ho wood handle, so I sanded it with 400 grit wet sandpaper, and applied some mineral oil to bring out the grain. It's looking pretty good, but I'm gonna apply a bit more oil to darken the color.



Looks nice! How about some ’before and after’ pictures?


----------



## CiderBear

Carl Kotte said:


> Looks nice! How about some ’before and after’ pictures?



Well it's a bit too late for that  but these were taken Thursday night when I got it


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> Well it's a bit too late for that  but these were taken Thursday night when I got it



Is the difference between before and after as subtle as the pictures suggest? I do see some slight differences, but not much more than that. What did you dislike about the original finish of the handle?


----------



## thirsty0ne

Born in the USA.


----------



## CiderBear

Carl Kotte said:


> Is the difference between before and after as subtle as the pictures suggest? I do see some slight differences, but not much more than that. What did you dislike about the original finish of the handle?


It's pretty subtle, yes. The mineral oil is transparent and it's the same piece of wood so it's not like I could change its color. Just made the grain more deep & profound.
I didn't like how rough the handle felt when wet from fiber expanding, so I sanded it wet to make it smooth


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> It's pretty subtle, yes. The mineral oil is transparent and it's the same piece of wood so it's not like I could change its color. Just made the grain more deep & profound.
> I didn't like how rough the handle felt when wet from fiber expanding, so I sanded it wet to make it smooth



Ah, nicely done! Smoother and more contrast - that is the way of life!


----------



## WPerry

CiderBear said:


> It's pretty subtle, yes. The mineral oil is transparent and it's the same piece of wood so it's not like I could change its color. Just made the grain more deep & profound.
> I didn't like how rough the handle felt when wet from fiber expanding, so I sanded it wet to make it smooth



Has grip been a problem when wet? I generally try to keep my knife hand dry, but stuff happens and the raw ho wood still feels secure. That said, the finished look is nicer.


----------



## Gjackson98

Kipp 240 honyaki laser gyuto! Had it for a little but now, finally made a handle for it so I can use it. So far so good, the geometry is excellent! I will test it on stone soon  thanks Kipp


----------



## Huntdad

Great looking knife and handle.


----------



## crocca86

NKD 
The Nine 225x53 gyuto


----------



## Gjackson98

Huntdad said:


> Great looking knife and handle.


Thank you! So far the knife has been performing great! Excellent food release


----------



## Kristoffer

Got this in the mail from Cleancut the other day. 15 cm Shigeki Tanaka Ginsan Petty. 


Old? 

Yup, it’s probably been rattling around there for a while. 

Dirty?

Sure thing! Just as rough around the edges as you’d expect. 

Bastard?

What else would you call that western handle half tang thing?

So, ODB it is. Cheap as can be though, and looks to be a great little knife.


----------



## Supraunleaded

Special Delivery from Japan:
Hitohira Vintage Swedish Carbon with carbon damascus clad 240mm Gyuto by Yoshikazu Tanaka










The package came with a couple of extras: a vegetable peeler (which is hilarious...for reasons in a future post), nail clipper, and photos of Tanaka-san crafting the blade! Each photo came with captions in the back describing the stage in the build. 






Gyuto alongside photo of it's unfinished state.





Needless to say, I am blown away by the gyuto. It has the heft of a workhorse (I hereby bequeath it the name "Chonk") and the F&F is to be expected (which is excellent). Handle is ebony and buffalo horn





Close of up the gyuto - simply astounding to look at and hold.





Choil shot

I am ashamed that the photos don't completely capture the awesomeness of the knife. I did debate on whether I should just wait for a Morihiro sharpened version, but I did not want to regret not experiencing this either.


----------



## Matus

Now that looks seriously nice!


----------



## valgard

Kristoffer Tyvik said:


> Got this in the mail from Cleancut the other day. 15 cm Shigeki Tanaka Ginsan Petty.
> 
> 
> Old?
> 
> Yup, it’s probably been rattling around there for a while.
> 
> Dirty?
> 
> Sure thing! Just as rough around the edges as you’d expect.
> 
> Bastard?
> 
> What else would you call that western handle half tang thing?
> 
> So, ODB it is. Cheap as can be though, and looks to be a great little knife.


I have the wa Ginsan petty and it's the most used knife in my house


----------



## labor of love

Kristoffer Tyvik said:


> Got this in the mail from Cleancut the other day. 15 cm Shigeki Tanaka Ginsan Petty.
> 
> 
> Old?
> 
> Yup, it’s probably been rattling around there for a while.
> 
> Dirty?
> 
> Sure thing! Just as rough around the edges as you’d expect.
> 
> Bastard?
> 
> What else would you call that western handle half tang thing?
> 
> So, ODB it is. Cheap as can be though, and looks to be a great little knife.


I’m so jealous! Do you know if they have anymore instock? Can’t find a product page.


----------



## milkbaby

Supraunleaded said:


> Special Delivery from Japan:
> Hitohira Vintage Swedish Carbon with carbon damascus clad 240mm Gyuto by Yoshikazu Tanaka
> View attachment 56959
> 
> 
> I am ashamed that the photos don't completely capture the awesomeness of the knife. I did debate on whether I should just wait for a Morihiro sharpened version, but I did not want to regret not experiencing this either.



That is very beautiful... nice pickup!

At this point are there going to be new Morihiro sharpened Fujiyamas made in the future, or are you talking about getting an old one?


----------



## Kristoffer

labor of love said:


> I’m so jealous! Do you know if they have anymore instock? Can’t find a product page.



Looks like they don’t I’m afraid... When I checked their page shortly after I placed my order it was already removed from listing, which leads me to believe that that’s the last one they had. 

It’s just a guess, but could it have been some special order made in connection with a visit by Tanaka-san to Cleancut in 2018? It would seem a great (and cheap) way to sell a few nice “souvenirs” to those attending the demo.


----------



## Supraunleaded

milkbaby said:


> That is very beautiful... nice pickup!
> 
> At this point are there going to be new Morihiro sharpened Fujiyamas made in the future, or are you talking about getting an old one?



I've seen recent limited offerings from Konosuke that were sharpened by Morihiro in small batches (not sure if NOS or new new stock). Not sure what the future holds for Morihiro sharpened FM's. Omega probably knows more?


----------



## panda

Supraunleaded said:


> Special Delivery from Japan:
> Hitohira Vintage Swedish Carbon with carbon damascus clad 240mm Gyuto by Yoshikazu Tanaka


this looks awesome, is a non damascus version available?


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Added to Haburn family ... integral stainless chevron gyuto and a ss dammy sabaki ... family pic follows ... can't say enough about Ian, his work and just my dealings with such a talented maker ... check his IG for non-crappy pic's ... gotta go cut stuff ...






Next to the non-integral I have ... stupid amazing work ...






Family (has grown a bit thanks to B/S/T and Ian)


----------



## milkbaby

MontezumaBoy said:


> Added to Haburn family ... integral stainless chevron gyuto and a ss dammy sabaki ... family pic follows ... can't say enough about Ian, his work and just my dealings with such a talented maker ... check his IG for non-crappy pic's ... gotta go cut stuff ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to the non-integral I have ... stupid amazing work ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family (has grown a bit thanks to B/S/T and Ian)



Wow those pictures really suck... the knives most definitely do not tho! AWESOME


----------



## Xenif

Kristoffer Tyvik said:


> Got this in the mail from Cleancut the other day. 15 cm Shigeki Tanaka Ginsan Petty.
> 
> 
> Old?
> 
> Yup, it’s probably been rattling around there for a while.
> 
> Dirty?
> 
> Sure thing! Just as rough around the edges as you’d expect.
> 
> Bastard?
> 
> What else would you call that western handle half tang thing?
> 
> So, ODB it is. Cheap as can be though, and looks to be a great little knife.


I love my Tanaka Ginsan petty , I dont think theres another knife (maybe the wat nakiri) that gets such universal love from KKFers


----------



## Brian Weekley

FedEx delivered a couple of knives that I’m very impressed with. I bought two Kobayashi gyutos, a 240mm and a 210mm. Normally I lean towards forge welded knives with reactive blades. I like the thought of the knife smith forge welding blades and/or creating the layers to create a Damascus pattern. Those blades seem to becoming more and more difficult to source. At the same time I admit that stainless blades require little thought and care. Similarly the new powdered steels offer amazing performance even if they have some sharpening challenges ... which I like too. I have a Myabi Black santoku that I use every day. Similarly with a Sukenari gyuto R129DP. I like the both. The Kobayashi blades are made from SG2 powdered steel laminated in soft stainless. As interesting to me was Kobayashi’s history as a sharpener for other knife smiths. I bought the 240 Gyuto to stash away and the 210 to use in my rotation. I was not disappointed. They are both beautifully finished and sharpened ootb. The lacquered 7 sided handles are beautiful. The blade to handle fit is at least as good as knives costing several times the price. The blades are laser thin and sharp. How do they perform ... can’t say because I haven’t used the 210 but from the feel of the knife I have great expectations. Here’s a couple of pics.


----------



## McMan

MontezumaBoy said:


> Added to Haburn family ... integral stainless chevron gyuto and a ss dammy sabaki ... family pic follows ... can't say enough about Ian, his work and just my dealings with such a talented maker ... check his IG for non-crappy pic's ... gotta go cut stuff ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to the non-integral I have ... stupid amazing work ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family (has grown a bit thanks to B/S/T and Ian)


WOW! Some true beauts there... Have a favorite?


----------



## Supraunleaded

panda said:


> this looks awesome, is a non damascus version available?


This recent run was for 2 damascus style gyuto. I know Konosuke's Vintage swedish line will have kasumi finishes available. I do wonder though, how much material Tanaka-san has left.


----------



## ashy2classy

K&S has them, but not westerns...

http://www.knivesandstones.com/tanaka-ginsan-nashiji-petty-150mm-with-ebony-handle/


----------



## Brian Weekley

Doi 248mm blue #2 mirrored gyuto. As a fan of Itsuo Doi I couldn’t resist picking up another of his knives. Fully reactive blade, excellent craftsmanship, wonderful makers kanji, 62 HRC, 5050 edge. At 60zs, and 3.3mm at the base, a substantial knife yet well balanced feel. Can’t wait to test fly it. It’s in my rotation.


----------



## CiderBear

This one is special. I had been talking to a few people here about Hinoura Ajikataya for a couple days, as well as Christofer from Cleancut about the line he carries.

Then I saw on Instagram that Cleancut had some nice half octa half oval enju handles with double buffalo horns (like ones on some Tsukasa Hinoura and Yoshikane), so I figure I'd ask if he could put one on an Ajikataya. Lo and behold 


















This is the 250 gyuto, but with the machi heel to tip length is about 240mm and blade height at heel is 55mm, which I've now realized is my preference. It weighs in at 208g. Dare I say with the Enju handle this feels even more "Hinoura" than it already is 

I used it to make a large batch of beef bourguignon last night, and I can understand why people say white 2 feels sharper than blue 2. It flew through stuff with more ease than my Toyama 240mm stainless clad, albeit both have factory edge. I could feel a little wedging on this cutting carrots closer to the heel, though not on the Toyama. (Also, sorry I didn't see your question before @WPerry on the sanded ho wood handle. Grip hasn't been a problem at all when my hand & the handle is wet. I had to test it though, because I try to avoid it when I cook at home with no rush)

So, in conclusion.... anyone wants to buy a 240mm Gengetsu?


----------



## valgard

That Hinoura is sweet!


----------



## labor of love

Love that hinoura cider! You’re making all the right moves.


----------



## CiderBear

Thanks guys!! Bonus pics of the Enju handle - I still can't get over how fancy schmancy it is!!


















If anyone in the US in on the fence about buying from Cleancut - don't be! Chris is such a pleasant guy to deal with, and I can't wait to be a repeat customer


----------



## Carl Kotte

Nice CiderBear!


----------



## Gloom

Michael Rader 225mm.


----------



## lowercasebill

CiderBear said:


> Thanks guys!! Bonus pics of the Enju handle - I still can't get over how fancy schmancy it is!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone in the US in on the fence about buying from Cleancut - don't be! Chris is such a pleasant guy to deal with, and I can't wait to be a repeat customer


Forgive my ignorance but what is enju? all i could find was referance to anime


----------



## lowercasebill

P.S. what ever it is that knife is beautiful


----------



## CiderBear

@lowercasebill it's Japanese pagoda, but I'm not an expert in any of this


----------



## valgard

lowercasebill said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is enju? all i could find was referance to anime


The wood that handle is made of.


----------



## panda

lowercasebill said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is enju? all i could find was referance to anime


it's a fruity pebble


----------



## MrHiggins

CiderBear said:


> This one is special. I had been talking to a few people here about Hinoura Ajikataya for a couple days, as well as Christofer from Cleancut about the line he carries.
> 
> Then I saw on Instagram that Cleancut had some nice half octa half oval enju handles with double buffalo horns (like ones on some Tsukasa Hinoura and Yoshikane), so I figure I'd ask if he could put one on an Ajikataya. Lo and behold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 250 gyuto, but with the machi heel to tip length is about 240mm and blade height at heel is 55mm, which I've now realized is my preference. It weighs in at 208g. Dare I say with the Enju handle this feels even more "Hinoura" than it already is
> 
> I used it to make a large batch of beef bourguignon last night, and I can understand why people say white 2 feels sharper than blue 2. It flew through stuff with more ease than my Toyama 240mm stainless clad, albeit both have factory edge. I could feel a little wedging on this cutting carrots closer to the heel, though not on the Toyama. (Also, sorry I didn't see your question before @WPerry on the sanded ho wood handle. Grip hasn't been a problem at all when my hand & the handle is wet. I had to test it though, because I try to avoid it when I cook at home with no rush)
> 
> So, in conclusion.... anyone wants to buy a 240mm Gengetsu?


Very nice looking knife! Great call on that handle.


----------



## lowercasebill

Found it this search
Japanese pagoda tree
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Styphnolobium_japonicum.


----------



## ashy2classy

CiderBear said:


> This one is special. I had been talking to a few people here about Hinoura Ajikataya for a couple days, as well as Christofer from Cleancut about the line he carries.
> 
> Then I saw on Instagram that Cleancut had some nice half octa half oval enju handles with double buffalo horns (like ones on some Tsukasa Hinoura and Yoshikane), so I figure I'd ask if he could put one on an Ajikataya. Lo and behold
> 
> This is the 250 gyuto, but with the machi heel to tip length is about 240mm and blade height at heel is 55mm, which I've now realized is my preference. It weighs in at 208g. Dare I say with the Enju handle this feels even more "Hinoura" than it already is
> 
> I used it to make a large batch of beef bourguignon last night, and I can understand why people say white 2 feels sharper than blue 2. It flew through stuff with more ease than my Toyama 240mm stainless clad, albeit both have factory edge. I could feel a little wedging on this cutting carrots closer to the heel, though not on the Toyama. (Also, sorry I didn't see your question before @WPerry on the sanded ho wood handle. Grip hasn't been a problem at all when my hand & the handle is wet. I had to test it though, because I try to avoid it when I cook at home with no rush)
> 
> So, in conclusion.... anyone wants to buy a 240mm Gengetsu?



Fantastic! Enjoy!


----------



## dmonterisi

2 newest arrivals: fujiyama shinogi blue2 and raquin KT210. the fuji has been fantastic so far, im excited to try a raquin for the first time tonight.


----------



## crocca86

Not new but just come back today after spa 
CJA 215x58 ht w2 honyaki gyuto


----------



## Gjackson98

Tanaka blue 2 suji 270mm with stainless clad. Pretty good for the price


----------



## lemeneid

I’ve used many of them in the past but finally this is the first one I can call my own


----------



## Bert2368

Knives from Canada, Aye?

North Arm, made in BC. An Alder 8" chef knife and Trilium 3.5" parer. CPM S35VN, maker claims 59 - 61 RHC

These are no frills tools, not art. I thought the handles were a bit wonky, too thin on bottoms when I first picked them up, a little use showed this not to be so.

Quite decent, from the road test I gave these two today. Trimmed the meats in the "Briskit Virgin" thread, made a gallon of salsa, did a few other odd jobs.


----------



## Supraunleaded

dmonterisi said:


> 2 newest arrivals: fujiyama shinogi blue2 and raquin KT210. the fuji has been fantastic so far, im excited to try a raquin for the first time tonight.


Raquins are the bees knees. His stuff is legit


----------



## Brian Weekley

A laser by any other name ..... a couple of weeks ago I took delivery of two Koybayashi gyutos. A 210mm and a 240mm. I love them! Laser sharp. Beautifully ground, sharpened and finished. I couldn’t resist ordering up his 270 sujihiki. This is a beautifully made, reasonably priced knife. Light, laser sharp and a wonderful fit to hand. I have a brisket in the smoker and will test fly this sujihiki tonight. I am normally not particularly interested in a non reactive blades. I do appreciate beautifully crafted knives and this Koybayashi certainly qualifies in that respect.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Brian Weekley said:


> A laser by any other name ..... a couple of weeks ago I took delivery of two Koybayashi gyutos. A 210mm and a 240mm. I love them! Laser sharp. Beautifully ground, sharpened and finished. I couldn’t resist ordering up his 270 sujihiki. This is a beautifully made, reasonably priced knife. Light, laser sharp and a wonderful fit to hand. I have a brisket in the smoker and will test fly this sujihiki tonight. I am normally not particularly interested in a non reactive blades. I do appreciate beautifully crafted knives and this Koybayashi certainly qualifies in that respect.
> 
> View attachment 57383
> View attachment 57384
> View attachment 57385
> View attachment 57386



Beauty Brian - curious as to how much/little flex in the blade? Thx for sharing ...


----------



## Brian Weekley

Hi M...boy ... good question. I wondered that myself. Here’s a pic of my new Koybayashi against my Mizuno Hontanren. The Mizuno has been my rotation sujihiki for the past four months. It costs almost twice as much as the Koybayashi and is a conventional blue #2/soft iron lamination. It is a beautiful knife and slices wonderfully. I tried putting as much side force on each blade using my left hand. I could not detect a difference in deflection between the two blades. I used both blades to thin slice a brisket that I smoked. Again I really couldn’t detect a difference between the two blades. The Koybayashi is thinner but has a deeper blade. The Mizuno is slightly thicker but has a more shallow blade. The result is “a draw” on my non scientific slicing test. Mizuno is a 63 year old Sakai master. Koybayashi is a much younger Takefu journeyman. The Mizuno is hand forged. The Koybayashi is probably “forged” from laminate. My sentimental favourite always will be the Mizuno, but there is no arguing that the Koybayashi is a seriously good example of the blade smiths art. ... at half the price.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Thx Brian!


----------



## Donald Roe

My last knife purchase was a Kawamura San (Yoshimune) 240-245mm Gyuto I’m not sure the exact length. San mai white #2 with stainless clad. Doesn’t look like others as I have hand sanded and polished it. Also with an ebony and buffalo handle with a silver spacer.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Gorgeous Donald!


----------



## ian

But where does the countertop end and the knife begin?


----------



## HRC_64

ian said:


> But where does the countertop end and the knife begin?


The struggle is real


----------



## CB1968

Haven’t posted much lately, picked up these in the last few months.
Comet, Kamon, The9, Evan Antzenberger, Kippington, Various steels 52100, 1.2519, 125SC


----------



## CiderBear

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 57495
> View attachment 57496
> View attachment 57497
> Haven’t posted much lately, picked up these in the last few months.
> Comet, Kamon, The9, Evan Antzenberger, Kippington, Various steels 52100, 1.2519, 125SC



Wow, I love your taste! What are those handles?


----------



## Dendrobatez

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 57495
> View attachment 57496
> View attachment 57497
> Haven’t posted much lately, picked up these in the last few months.
> Comet, Kamon, The9, Evan Antzenberger, Kippington, Various steels 52100, 1.2519, 125SC



How do the S grinds on the Kamon's feel?


----------



## panda

CB1968, what is that handle with the copper spacer? looks great


----------



## CB1968

panda said:


> CB1968, what is that handle with the copper spacer? looks great


The9, ancient red gum D handle, it feels great in hand.


----------



## Donald Roe

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 57495
> View attachment 57496
> View attachment 57497
> Haven’t posted much lately, picked up these in the last few months.
> Comet, Kamon, The9, Evan Antzenberger, Kippington, Various steels 52100, 1.2519, 125SC


I really want a kamon s-grind! So bad!


----------



## Donald Roe

Brian Weekley said:


> Gorgeous Donald!


I hand sanded it a while back to roughly 15000 grit and it took quite a while, also the grinds needs to be smoothed out a bit and brought farther up the knife to eliminate wedging so I knocked that out at the same time.


----------



## Donald Roe

I’ve heard good things about his knives



CB1968 said:


> The9, ancient red gum D handle, it feels great in hand.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Newest knife acquisition from a fellow left handed Canadian on BST… Marko Tsourkan 260x52mm gyuto with the Masamoto KS profile. Blade is A2 steel with left hand convex asymmetrical grind. Handle is D-shape of koa with bog oak and mokume-gane ferrule.


----------



## Gregmega

Carl Kotte said:


> That is absolutely correct! Early batch JNS, called the ’bullnose’. Btw was ’bullnose’ an official name of any kind, or was it a name given to the model by KKF members here?



Not really. It’s something I threw out there to describe the old ones. Clearly it’s caught on[emoji12].


----------



## Carl Kotte

Gregmega said:


> Not really. It’s something I threw out there to describe the old ones. Clearly it’s caught on[emoji12].



Are you the originator? History will remember you! [emoji16]


----------



## Macaroni

Some recent highlights and a family shot... 
Fujiwara Denko 180mm & 210mm Gyuto's
Toku Atsurai Kiku 120mm Petty
Toku Atsurai Hanma 240mm Gyuto

Someone on this thread said it recently - The Nakiri was the "unnecessary" one that kicks you off the slippery slope that is many a kitchen knife.


----------



## ashy2classy

Latest additions...

Isasmedjan wrought iron/1.2519 260x57
Tansu stainless/Vtoku2 western 255x58


----------



## ashy2classy

aboynamedsuita said:


> Newest knife acquisition from a fellow left handed Canadian on BST… Marko Tsourkan 260x52mm gyuto with the Masamoto KS profile. Blade is A2 steel with left hand convex asymmetrical grind. Handle is D-shape of koa with bog oak and mokume-gane ferrule.



This is awesome!! Enjoy!


----------



## bahamaroot

ashy2classy said:


> Latest additions...
> 
> Isasmedjan wrought iron/1.2519 260x54
> Tansu stainless/Vtoku2 western 255x58


I've got to get me one of those puppy foot knives!


----------



## Jonz

Yoshikazu Tanaka Blue Steel 1/ Santoku 180mm in magnolia + buffalo horn handle. Sharpened by Kawakita Kazumi

View media item 31417


----------



## wasin

80$ second hand sakai masayuki santoku san-mai white-2
polished by myself


----------



## lowercasebill

TF. Still in Japan.


----------



## Bert2368

Mercer Chinese cleaver, cheap but effective. $20 from Amazon. Came quite sharp.

My knife storage is now known as "the black bloc".


----------



## childermass

Nothing fancy, just a Munetoshi Petty, but I’m impressed how nice it looks with a proper handle:


----------



## CiderBear

childermass said:


> Nothing fancy, just a Munetoshi Petty, but I’m impressed how nice it looks with a proper handle:
> View attachment 57705



Nice! Did you install the handle yourself?


----------



## ian

Me: “maybe I should get a nakiri...”

Also me: “good idea! it seems like it would suit your cooking needs and cutting style quite well!”

Me: “which one should I get?”

Also me: “well, since it’s your first one, maybe something moderately priced. try checking out the usual vendors. it’s too bad you missed the munetoshi that was on bst recently.”

Me: “yea, true. that’s good advice!”






Thanks to @thebradleycrew for the great transaction.


----------



## childermass

CiderBear said:


> Nice! Did you install the handle yourself?



Yes I did. I deliberately used epoxy to increase the weight a bit in order to move the center of mass a little towards the handle. Worked out really nice, now I can hardly feel the weight of the knife when using a pinch grip.


----------



## Bcos17

Two new guys recently.

Halcyon Forge 225 x 50 Kasumi wrought iron & Comet 240 x 51 Honyaki. I cant decide which one I like better.


----------



## bahamaroot

Send them to me, I'll decide for you.


----------



## valgard

Very nice duo. That kasumi Halcyon is very very good looking.



Bcos17 said:


> Two new guys recently.
> 
> Halcyon Forge 225 x 50 Kasumi wrought iron & Comet 240 x 51 Honyaki. I cant decide which one I like better.
> 
> View attachment 57758


----------



## marc4pt0

Bcos17 said:


> Two new guys recently.
> 
> Halcyon Forge 225 x 50 Kasumi wrought iron & Comet 240 x 51 Honyaki. I cant decide which one I like better.
> 
> View attachment 57758




Dude that’s pure homerun country right there


----------



## khashy

wasin said:


> 80$ second hand sakai masayuki santoku san-mai white-2
> polished by myself




You bought a Tatsuo Ikeda knife for 80$!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wasin

khashy said:


> You bought a Tatsuo Ikeda knife for 80$!!!!!!!!!!


yeppp I found it in Antique store on the internet.
when i bougt it,
It look like this.


----------



## lowercasebill

lowercasebill said:


> TF. Still in Japan.View attachment 57648


----------



## Gjackson98

childermass said:


> Nothing fancy, just a Munetoshi Petty, but I’m impressed how nice it looks with a proper handle:
> View attachment 57705



That handle on petty looks sexy af


----------



## khashy

wasin said:


> yeppp I found it in Antique store on the internet.
> when i bougt it,
> It look like this.



This has to be the find of the century!

Tatsuo clad knives are actually very very very nice.

Congrats!


----------



## lemeneid

Ku Kato in blue steel


----------



## droidicus

My first set of knife upgrades after finding this site. Modest compared to a lot of the knives in this thread, but a joy to use. Jon from Japanese Knife Imports spent a lot of time emailing and giving advice, and I have to say his customer service blew me out of the water, well over expectations. Thanks to everyone on this site that gave me advice as well! Acquisitions are as follows:

Gesshin Stainless 210mm Wa-Gyuto

Gesshin Kagero 135mm powdered steel Petty

BoardSmith 2" x 12" x 18" Maple chopping board

View media item 31418


----------



## lowercasebill

droidicus said:


> My first set of knife upgrades after finding this site. Modest compared to a lot of the knives in this thread, but a joy to use. Jon from Japanese Knife Imports spent a lot of time emailing and giving advice, and I have to say his customer service blew me out of the water, well over expectations. Thanks to everyone on this site that gave me advice as well! Acquisitions are as follows:
> 
> Gesshin Stainless 210mm Wa-Gyuto
> 
> Gesshin Kagero 135mm powdered steel Petty
> 
> BoardSmith 2" x 12" x 18" Maple chopping board
> 
> View media item 31418



A great start. Congratulations


----------



## milkbaby

Macaroni said:


> Some recent highlights and a family shot...
> Fujiwara Denko 180mm & 210mm Gyuto's
> Toku Atsurai Kiku 120mm Petty
> Toku Atsurai Hanma 240mm Gyuto
> 
> Someone on this thread said it recently - The Nakiri was the "unnecessary" one that kicks you off the slippery slope that is many a kitchen knife.



What is the knife on the very far right in the family pic? That one catches my eye, different from the others...


----------



## milkbaby

ashy2classy said:


> Latest additions...
> 
> Isasmedjan wrought iron/1.2519 260x57
> Tansu stainless/Vtoku2 western 255x58



Both those are slick! I especially like the looks of the one by Mert, really love his work. How do you like the performance?


----------



## Sergio NYC

very nice knives who makes the 2 nd knife and what steel is it made of ? would like to see the picture of the other side
Thanks


----------



## Badgertooth

Daniel Cauble of Caublestone Cutlery is one hell of a knifemaker. 1095 core steel, ironwood, titanium and maple handle. Good HT and has a nice hard feel on the stones. Absolute beast of a cutter:


----------



## Badgertooth

Not a 100% certain if I posted this but boy oh boy, this is a little belter. Definitely the thinnest Kato I’ve seen. 165mm nakiri


----------



## ashy2classy

Badgertooth said:


> Daniel Cauble of Caublestone Cutlery is one hell of a knifemaker. 1095 core steel, ironwood, titanium and maple handle. Good HT and has a nice hard feel on the stones. Absolute beast of a cutter:
> 
> 
> View attachment 57952
> View attachment 57953



His knives have really caught my attention. That choil shot is sexy as hell! Congrats on getting one!!


----------



## drsmp

Took a chance on this knife off eBay.


----------



## drsmp

Was beyond happy to receive this Haburn 240 Gyuto . Last picture is from Ian’s webpage


----------



## Badgertooth

Holy ****, tell me it was like $90


----------



## Marek07

Badgertooth said:


> Holy ****, tell me it was like $90


Now *that *would be a fairy tale!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Badgertooth said:


> Holy ****, tell me it was like $90


x8 

Interestingly it sold back in May and was relisted. Guess the buyer decided it wasn't for him/her, lucky for our friend.


----------



## drsmp

Got it in May for 1/3 of original retail price. The seller called this a Haburn Forge knife and I was able to ID it from Ian’s blog. I was lucky and the seller accepted an offer as a Buy it now for $775. The seller had some grainy pics of what I was pretty sure was a Comet and definitely a Burke .I wasn’t confident enough to bid high dollars on them as I couldn’t ID the knives. After getting the Haburn I’m sure somebody won some nice knives in those auctions.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Seller had a pair of what he described as 'Japanese Knives'. They were in reality a Mert Tansu and a Comet gyuto. Buyer paid ~$800 so a pretty good deal. He also had a 'Burk' and I'm pretty sure it was one of Bills' but couldn't tell with 100% certainty and that also went for ~$800. Described as new but appears used.
The Haburn was a steal. Well bought.


----------



## milkbaby

WOW. I hope the seller wasn't some jerk that stole all those knives tho... Hopefully just somebody with money to throw around that momentarily had an interest in kitchen cutlery until they got tired of it!


----------



## drsmp

I’d bid $777 on the “Japanese” Knives (Comet and Tansu) but got sniped at the last minute. Was that you Corradobrit? (Ha!) Can’t win them all. Couldn’t be more happy with the Haburn. Definitely my best eBay find.
I emailed Ian to see if the knife had been reported stolen. He said no and confirmed the buyers address which was the same city in California as the eBay seller. The eBay seller also sold a dozen high end collectible pocket knives.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Wasn't me. 
Seller has Ebay history and sold many highend hunting/pocket knives. Looks legit to me. Surprised seller took such a big hit on the Burke and Haburn. Factoring in 13% fees, return was well below the 1/3 retail price.


----------



## dsk

So i emailed Dave about his knives and he tells me he put an old D handle on one, so I buy it immediately. Arrived a day early. I cut a cheeseburger in half, put on a new edge as it felt like it had rolled a little, then murdered an aging apple. It felt more like my masashi sld on the stones than my white 2 knives, didn't take any patina off the fruit. 

56x240mm 

It's going to be fun, my only quip is it takes fingerprints like a mofo.


----------



## panda

The Martell looks great with oem japanese handle!! I'm guessing this is one of his new 52100 batches? I've always wanted to try one of his knives in O1


----------



## Barmoley

Excellent score, very lucky. I got one of Dave’s knives too, would love to have it with a simple handle too. I had his O1 and now this 52100, both are excellent. O1 was slightly thinner, held the edge very well, 52100 should be even better. I really like his profiles.


----------



## dsk

Barmoley said:


> Excellent score, very lucky. I got one of Dave’s knives too, would love to have it with a simple handle too. I had his O1 and now this 52100, both are excellent. O1 was slightly thinner, held the edge very well, 52100 should be even better. I really like his profiles.



yeah the profile is what really sold me. It should complement my piggy-nose mazaki while still being heel high. I was going back and forth between the mainstay blue steel makers (wat/toyama/tanaka), then thought maybe western/52100 and narrowed it down to either waiting diligently for a toyama restock or email dave. His kns handle trio drip sex but I prefer magnolia/chestnut over ebony.


----------



## Barmoley

Yeah, I would love his knife with burnt chestnut handle, I think the combo would be perfect. Especially if I could get D burnt chestnut handle, I really like those, but they are impossible to find. Plus the handle on mine is very good, would be a shame to replace it. It’s funny you mentioned wat/Toyama, I have a 240 Wat stainless clad and I was comparing it to Martell yesterday and as good as Wat is I so far like Martell better. Time will tell, but Dave’s profile works better for me.


----------



## Anton

panda said:


> The Martell looks great with oem japanese handle!! I'm guessing this is one of his new 52100 batches? I've always wanted to try one of his knives in O1


Agreed - not sure ive seen one dressed this way. I've always thought Dave's profile are are on point


----------



## Chuckles

Panda, I have an O1 Martell I can send you. It’s western. It’s in the mix here with a few newer pieces mixed in.


----------



## dsk

Chuckles said:


> View attachment 58028
> Panda, I have an O1 Martell I can send you. It’s western. It’s in the mix here with a few newer pieces mixed in.



I had to try real hard to figure out which one wasnt like the rest


----------



## McMan

Chuckles, who's the maker one in from the left (the one with the mammoth tooth ferrule)?
I like the profile.


----------



## Chuckles

Mario. That profile is from an older blue steel Carter that he has.


----------



## panda

dsk said:


> I had to try real hard to figure out which one wasnt like the rest


i got to try that knife and it's what lead me to order my own mario. he makes the absolute best profiles. 

chuckie, thank you for the offer but i have come to the conclusion that i will only end up with OG japanese made knives. case in point, i really want your miz ks, lets work something out.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Old Frost Mora Stainless Steel. Very happy I found it!


----------



## RDalman

Carl Kotte said:


> Old Frost Mora Stainless Steel. Very happy I found it!
> View attachment 58071


Those are surprisingly quite ok steel wise! Grats


----------



## Carl Kotte

RDalman said:


> Those are surprisingly quite ok steel wise! Grats



Thanks, I thought so too, and now that you’ve confirmed the relative quality I feel even greater about the purchase. 55 kr [emoji41]


----------



## CiderBear

It's a special week at the Cider household! (honestly though which hasn't? )

What do you do if you really, really like your nakiri, but you also own what's considered the gold standard for nakiris?

You buy another. Kind of. Introducing the sassy, high maintenance blondie relative to my Wat. Iron clad, white steel, blonde horn






But wait, is she really blonde?






I have never owned or even seen a knife with blonde horn in person before, and I obviously know nothing about water buffalo horns, so I have no idea how/ if this is unique, but I love it. I asked Shinichi to pick his best blonde handle, and he sure did. One side is blonde, and the other side black, so I don't have to decide which I like more 

The KU on this is pretty terrible compare to my Blue Wat though. It looks wet, uneven and messy. I'm guessing the processes are different, so I'd love to know if anyone could chime in.

Comparing between the 2 nakiris (I should do a more in-depth post), White is a lot lighter (187 vs 215g), but I think it's not just the handles - the blade feels lighter too. They about the same height at heel, but White has more of an upsweep curve. Knife is reactive - I think this is the first time I've noticed onions changing colors since I started trying carbon knives.

I think I can understand why everyone says that white steel feels like a joy to sharpen though. I have only sharpened my Blue Wat once, it got sharp and felt ok. However, last night when I tried to sharpen this knife on my Gesshin 1000/6000 I was like "Woahhhhh!" Not sure if it was placebo, but the knife felt like it was flying on top of the stone much faster and easier than the Blue Wat. Admittedly because it moved so fast, it was a bit tougher for me to hold an angle, but it'll come with practice.

The other knife is a 225mm iron clad Kochi V2. Will need to use it more to have any kind of reviews. The fit and finish it top notch though.

Not pictured (since they're not mine) are 2 Wat KU gyutos on loan from daveb - thanks again!


----------



## Barmoley

Very cool and review is a requirement. Kochi looks great too.


----------



## valgard

Cool! I don't remember seeing ironclad Watanabe nakiris that looked like the pro line before (only his super cheap beater line which this doesn't look like).



CiderBear said:


> It's a special week at the Cider household! (honestly though which hasn't? )
> 
> What do you do if you really, really like your nakiri, but you also own what's considered the gold standard for nakiris?
> 
> You buy another. Kind of. Introducing the sassy, high maintenance blondie relative to my Wat. Iron clad, white steel, blonde horn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, is she really blonde?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never owned or even seen a knife with blonde horn in person before, and I obviously know nothing about water buffalo horns, so I have no idea how/ if this is unique, but I love it. I asked Shinichi to pick his best blonde handle, and he sure did. One side is blonde, and the other side black, so I don't have to decide which I like more
> 
> The KU on this is pretty terrible compare to my Blue Wat though. It looks wet, uneven and messy. I'm guessing the processes are different, so I'd love to know if anyone could chime in.
> 
> Comparing between the 2 nakiris (I should do a more in-depth post), White is a lot lighter (187 vs 215g), but I think it's not just the handles - the blade feels lighter too. They about the same height at heel, but White has more of an upsweep curve. Knife is reactive - I think this is the first time I've noticed onions changing colors since I started trying carbon knives.
> 
> I think I can understand why everyone says that white steel feels like a joy to sharpen though. I have only sharpened my Blue Wat once, it got sharp and felt ok. However, last night when I tried to sharpen this knife on my Gesshin 1000/6000 I was like "Woahhhhh!" Not sure if it was placebo, but the knife felt like it was flying on top of the stone much faster and easier than the Blue Wat. Admittedly because it moved so fast, it was a bit tougher for me to hold an angle, but it'll come with practice.
> 
> The other knife is a 225mm iron clad Kochi V2. Will need to use it more to have any kind of reviews. The fit and finish it top notch though.
> 
> Not pictured (since they're not mine) are 2 Wat KU gyutos on loan from daveb - thanks again!


----------



## CiderBear

valgard said:


> Cool! I don't remember seeing ironclad Watanabe nakiris that looked like the pro line before (only his super cheap beater line which this doesn't look like).



There's one available in the Specials section 

@Barmoley haha, how do I do that? Does anyone even check the Reviews subforum anymore?


----------



## childermass

valgard said:


> Cool! I don't remember seeing ironclad Watanabe nakiris that looked like the pro line before (only his super cheap beater line which this doesn't look like).



There you go: http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/standard/kuronakkiri.htm
Edit: just saw they are out of stock...

I have one of these myself and really enjoy it.
I have to agree with CiderBear though that the kurouchi is not so nice which was the reason I sanded it off. It’s super reactive now but I don’t really care [emoji4]


----------



## drsmp

CiderBear , Regarding the blotchy KU, I purchased a Makoto Kurosaki 210 with the same issues. I used a micro-mesh progression with water and very light pressure removing just enough KU to even out the look. Still enough KU to protect the cladding but no more blotches. Also rehandled with a knocked off Masakage handle that I refinished with a black cherry stain.


----------



## CiderBear

@childermass haha I sure hope mine isn't the standard line. I bought something similar to the #6 on here http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/petiteknife.htm
I'm interested in knowing how you removed the KU finish on yours though. What's underneath, and how do you refinish it? I actually really like the kasumi finish on the wide bevel (not sure if it's the correct term), and I wouldn't mind having the entire blade in that finish at all.

@drsmp thank you! I wonder if I could do the same to mine, since it's not a nashiji finish underneath


----------



## drsmp

@CiderBear My guess is that with micro mesh and light pressure and water you can remove the heavy KU and even out the finish ending up with a uniform color like the lighter areas. On the Makoto I used the mid grade grits and the heavy KU came off slow and gradual so you can stop at whatever looks good to you. Sand a little, wash and dry to see where you’re at then decide whether to keep going.


----------



## childermass

drsmp said:


> @CiderBear My guess is that with micro mesh and light pressure and water you can remove the heavy KU and even out the finish ending up with a uniform color like the lighter areas. On the Makoto I used the mid grade grits and the heavy KU came off slow and gradual so you can stop at whatever looks good to you. Sand a little, wash and dry to see where you’re at then decide whether to keep going.



Just that. [emoji4]
I use Micro Mesh MX for these things, the normal stuff is just too fine.


----------



## childermass

CiderBear said:


> @childermass haha I sure hope mine isn't the standard line. I bought something similar to the #6 on here http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/petiteknife.htm



I realized that later when looking at the pictures again finding out it’s in fact a 180 but was too lazy to edit my post again.


----------



## CiderBear

Awesome, thank you both! So when I remove the KU, is what's underneath the nice grayish cladding? Or do I have to do something to get that?


----------



## childermass

CiderBear said:


> Awesome, thank you both! So when I remove the KU, is what's underneath the nice grayish cladding? Or do I have to do something to get that?



Underneath the kurouchi is the plain cladding. You can alter the visual impression by using different grit sandpaper. The finer you go the shinier it will look. I prefer not to go too high to have a matte finish but you can go up as you please, no problem to step down later on.
Always sand in one direction in order to get a clean look.


----------



## drsmp

After I evened out the KU color where it was uniform light black, I took it a step further to accentuate the pattern in the cladding.
I would wet sand your nakiri from hilt to tip , take your time and check the progress regularly by drying the KU area. You know what childermass ended up with, so if you like that there’s little downside to sanding yours. I’m betting you can get an in between finish with an even light black KU finish.


----------



## McMan

Badgertooth said:


> Daniel Cauble of Caublestone Cutlery is one hell of a knifemaker. 1095 core steel, ironwood, titanium and maple handle. Good HT and has a nice hard feel on the stones. Absolute beast of a cutter:
> 
> 
> View attachment 57952
> View attachment 57953


Good call, Badgertooth.
Mine's W2/1018, etched black, w/ birch/cherry/maple handle.
He does good work for sure--I like the grind on yours; mine's a laser.


----------



## HRC_64

Nice looking knife, profile looks solid... curious...how tall is the heel height ?
Also, is that the birch-wood layer on main-grip? has an interesting patterning/figure on that handle.

ENJOY


----------



## McMan

HRC_64 said:


> Nice looking knife, profile looks solid... curious...how tall is the heel height ?
> Also, is that the birch-wood layer on main-grip? has an interesting patterning/figure on that handle.
> 
> ENJOY


It's a lil one--185mm x 48mm. The black lines in the birch are because it's spalted--techincally, the handle is "spalted river birch, cherry burl, maple burl, titanium." Up close, the cladding is crazy. Cool little knife.


----------



## mack

Got 2 new Sakai Yusukes from bluewayjapan. Very happy about it, because I was able to complete my yusuke trilogy. I now own (all in ebony handle with blond ferrule) the following knives:

- Sakai Yusuke 240mm Swedish Stainless Steel Gyuto extra thin extra hard
- Sakai Yusuke 240mm Swedish Stainless Steel Gyuto extra hard
- Sakai Yusuke 240mm Swedish Stainless Steel Gyuto extra thick extra hard
















To me, Yusukes are the best Sakai lasers, the F&F is better than Ashi and Konosuke and they are great cutters.

Mack.


----------



## daddy yo yo

You forget one thing: they look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ThinMan

mack said:


> Got 2 new Sakai Yusukes from bluewayjapan. Very happy about it, because I was able to complete my yusuke trilogy. I now own (all in ebony handle with blond ferrule) the following knives:
> 
> - Sakai Yusuke 240mm Swedish Stainless Steel Gyuto extra thin extra hard
> - Sakai Yusuke 240mm Swedish Stainless Steel Gyuto extra hard
> - Sakai Yusuke 240mm Swedish Stainless Steel Gyuto extra thick extra hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, Yusukes are the best Sakai lasers, the F&F is better than Ashi and Konosuke and they are great cutters.
> 
> Mack.



Beautiful knives. Did you special order the blonde horn handles? I don’t see those in his eBay store.


----------



## mack

ThinMan said:


> Beautiful knives. Did you special order the blonde horn handles? I don’t see those in his eBay store.



I guess those were the last ones with blond horn. They were listed in his store as all the other knives. The shop had those yusukes with blond horn for quite a long time now, but before the shop listed those knives there was no blond horn for at least 2 years. So I don't know if and when he will get some more.

Mack.


----------



## F-Flash

Any of those Yusukes over 50mm at heel? Might have to try one if can find taller one


----------



## valgard

childermass said:


> There you go: http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/standard/kuronakkiri.htm
> Edit: just saw they are out of stock...
> 
> I have one of these myself and really enjoy it.
> I have to agree with CiderBear though that the kurouchi is not so nice which was the reason I sanded it off. It’s super reactive now but I don’t really care [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 58120


Yeah,I had seen those, those are the standard line. But Cider's looks just like the pro line to me.


----------



## childermass

valgard said:


> Yeah,I had seen those, those are the standard line. But Cider's looks just like the pro line to me.



Yes, I guess it’s one of Shinichi‘s one of a kind pieces. He got some interesting knives in the special section for really good prices.
I do enjoy the two standard line knives I have though (the Nakiri and a 120 Ajikiri). They are decent quality for the price, straight , robust and the white 2 gets scary sharp.


----------



## mack

F-Flash said:


> Any of those Yusukes over 50mm at heel? Might have to try one if can find taller one



No, sorry. They are 47-48mm at heel.

Mack.


----------



## HRC_64

mack said:


> No, sorry. They are 47-48mm at heel.



Anyone seen them in longer sizes? (than sakai 240/230ish)
That maybe one way to get one a bit taller


----------



## Stratguy

Received this from Carbon over the weekend. Sorry that the pics are not great:


----------



## Macaroni

milkbaby said:


> What is the knife on the very far right in the family pic? That one catches my eye, different from the others...



That's the Chris Reeve 6.5" Sikayo... It's build like a Deba but shaped sort of like a Gyuto with a big belly. It's also made of S35VN (pocket knife super steel) and is near indestructible. Great for going clean through the center of a small bird or cutting up some ribs. It handles sort of like a heavy Gyuto but with zero concern over bone damage. 

https://chrisreeve.com/collections/fixed-blades-1/products/sikayo


----------



## Michi

Macaroni said:


> That's the Chris Reeve 6.5" Sikayo...


It looks nice, but I have concerns about the handle. With the scales not extending all the way to the edge of the full tang, I would expect it to be a little uncomfortable to hold. I can see it going through hard cheeses pretty well, though!


----------



## Macaroni

Michi said:


> It looks nice, but I have concerns about the handle. With the scales not extending all the way to the edge of the full tang, I would expect it to be a little uncomfortable to hold. I can see it going through hard cheeses pretty well, though!



That’s an accurate observation. The handle certainly is not the most comfortable - I wouldn’t tackle a bag of onions with it. That said, it’s solid/useful for some specific things.


----------



## CiderBear

@Stratguy nice pickup! How does it compare to your other knives?


----------



## Stratguy

CiderBear said:


> @Stratguy nice pickup! How does it compare to your other knives?


I haven’t had a chance to use it much as I went on a business trip on Sunday after receiving it on Sat. It’s a little heavier than I was expecting. The fit and finish is excellent. It could benefit from a sharpening, but I’ll use it a bit before doing that. My primary knife is a KS, so this is quite different. I like that it’s stainless clad over blue #2 as I was looking for a knife that wasn’t quite as much maintenance. Looking forward to putting it to work.


----------



## Macaroni

Pictured...

Kanehiro (Kintaro Kato) 180mm Gyuto Aogami Super (not new)
Yoshikazu Ikeda Honyaki 135mm Petty Shiro #3
Windmuehlenmesser x Tsukasa Hinoura 110mm Santoku Shiro #2
Windmuehlenmesser K1 M Carbon Paring

The little Santoku is a little unorthodox but really well done - great little slicer for the kids morning strawberries.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Macaroni said:


> Pictured...
> 
> Kanehiro (Kintaro Kato) 180mm Gyuto Aogami Super (not new)
> Yoshikazu Ikeda Honyaki 135mm Petty Shiro #3
> Windmuehlenmesser x Tsukasa Hinoura 110mm Santoku Shiro #2
> Windmuehlenmesser K1 M Carbon Paring
> The little Santoku is a little unorthodox but really well done - great little slicer for the kids morning strawberries.


That Ikeda Honyaki is soooooo cute


----------



## CiderBear

@Stratguy that's awesome. I'm guessing it's a 240mm? How much does it weight? I wonder how it compares to the Toyama that I just sold last week


----------



## Stratguy

CiderBear said:


> @Stratguy that's awesome. I'm guessing it's a 240mm? How much does it weight? I wonder how it compares to the Toyama that I just sold last week


It’s a 210mm. The website indicates the weight to be 172g. The 240mm on their site is 220g. It’s funny, I came home last night from my trip and picked it up and thought, wow - this feels light. It’s a really nice knife.


----------



## mack

Love that Herder, congrats! Where did you get it from?


Mack.


----------



## Barmoley

CiderBear said:


> @Stratguy that's awesome. I'm guessing it's a 240mm? How much does it weight? I wonder how it compares to the Toyama that I just sold last week



More than likely the 240 Wat is very similar to the Toyama you just sold, as in within variation among individual knives from the same maker.


----------



## hentaides

@Stratguy lemme know when u put that Wat to use. I am buying it in two weeks time but also looking hard at JNS Toyama dammy. 

Wanted to ask if anyone selling in bts but I don’t have enough privilege. Sad


----------



## Brian Weekley

New to me thanks to Piz. Two beautiful Itsuo Doi’s knives. A 185mm Kengata and a 240mm Kotetsu. Both are substantial knives in as new condition. The Kotetsu goes to work tonight and the Kengata deserves to be fondled for awhile. Great purchase from a great KKF member.


----------



## dmonterisi

Brian Weekley said:


> New to me thanks to Piz. Two beautiful Itsuo Doi’s knives. A 185mm Kengata and a 240mm Kotetsu. Both are substantial knives in as new condition. The Kotetsu goes to work tonight and the Kengata deserves to be fondled for awhile. Great purchase from a great KKF member.



nice...congrats! i was drooling over that listing. i would live to hear your thoughts on both knives once you get to use them eapecially the upswept kogetsu. such a unique profile. enjoy!


----------



## daveb

hentaides said:


> Wanted to ask if anyone selling in bts but I don’t have enough privilege. Sad



You should be able to, I see 50+ posts. Contact support if not.


----------



## Xenif

Brian Weekley said:


> New to me thanks to Piz. Two beautiful Itsuo Doi’s knives. A 185mm Kengata and a 240mm Kotetsu. Both are substantial knives in as new condition. The Kotetsu goes to work tonight and the Kengata deserves to be fondled for awhile. Great purchase from a great KKF member.
> 
> View attachment 58409
> View attachment 58410


Let me know your thoughts on the Kotetsu, that thing is even more impressive in person. Great lookin knives


----------



## crocca86

NKD kato 210 wh 
Big thanks to @darrenperkell and @Eitan78


----------



## drsmp

Konosuke YSM 210


----------



## HRC_64

Like the looks of that YS in a 210mm...if you have a chance do a review !


----------



## Corradobrit1

Old TF Nashiji (in fact my first ever JKnife); New shoes. Was sick of the grubby Ho handle and decided to treat her to a nice block of desert ironwood. Good chatoyance in this piece of timber and works well with the rustic pear skin finish.

I'm always surprised how simply changing the handle can give the user a new appreciation for a knife.


----------



## riba

CiderBear said:


> It's a special week at the Cider household! (honestly though which hasn't? )
> 
> Comparing between the 2 nakiris (I should do a more in-depth post), White is a lot lighter (187 vs 215g), but I think it's not just the handles - the blade feels lighter too. They about the same height at heel, but White has more of an upsweep curve. Knife is reactive - I think this is the first time I've noticed onions changing colors since I started trying carbon knives.
> 
> I think I can understand why everyone says that white steel feels like a joy to sharpen though. I have only sharpened my Blue Wat once, it got sharp and felt ok. However, last night when I tried to sharpen this knife on my Gesshin 1000/6000 I was like "Woahhhhh!" Not sure if it was placebo, but the knife felt like it was flying on top of the stone much faster and easier than the Blue Wat. Admittedly because it moved so fast, it was a bit tougher for me to hold an angle, but it'll come with practice.


Is the grind on the white similar to the blue?

(I have a gabi white steel gyuto (special). the tip isn't perfect, but the grind is impressive. Actually, his yellow steel rocks too  )


----------



## CiderBear

Good question. I'm no expert in this, but I think the grinds are very different.

Blue





White





Side by side 





Can I see some pictures of yours?


----------



## marc4pt0

aboynamedsuita said:


> Newest knife acquisition from a fellow left handed Canadian on BST… Marko Tsourkan 260x52mm gyuto with the Masamoto KS profile. Blade is A2 steel with left hand convex asymmetrical grind. Handle is D-shape of koa with bog oak and mokume-gane ferrule.
> 
> View attachment 57510
> 
> View attachment 57511
> 
> View attachment 57512
> 
> View attachment 57513
> 
> View attachment 57514




Such a great score


----------



## riba

@CiderBear
Looks like a nice cutter 

Here's a hasty picture of my Wats. Have one more in storage, a similar petty waiting untill my daughter is old enough (yes, I like mine that much...)


----------



## CiderBear

@riba nice! I'm guessing 165, 195 and 210 for the gyutos? How do you like the gabi gyuto? I'm curious to try one out!

I haven't cooked large meals recently, so no chance to use both nakiris side by side for a long period of time. However, so far the White wedges more but has better food release, and the Blue the opposite. Which I think can be seen in the choil shots probably?


----------



## MarkC

CiderBear said:


> It's a special week at the Cider household! (honestly though which hasn't? )
> 
> What do you do if you really, really like your nakiri, but you also own what's considered the gold standard for nakiris?
> 
> You buy another. Kind of. Introducing the sassy, high maintenance blondie relative to my Wat. Iron clad, white steel, blonde horn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, is she really blonde?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never owned or even seen a knife with blonde horn in person before, and I obviously know nothing about water buffalo horns, so I have no idea how/ if this is unique, but I love it. I asked Shinichi to pick his best blonde handle, and he sure did. One side is blonde, and the other side black, so I don't have to decide which I like more
> 
> The KU on this is pretty terrible compare to my Blue Wat though. It looks wet, uneven and messy. I'm guessing the processes are different, so I'd love to know if anyone could chime in.
> 
> Comparing between the 2 nakiris (I should do a more in-depth post), White is a lot lighter (187 vs 215g), but I think it's not just the handles - the blade feels lighter too. They about the same height at heel, but White has more of an upsweep curve. Knife is reactive - I think this is the first time I've noticed onions changing colors since I started trying carbon knives.
> 
> I think I can understand why everyone says that white steel feels like a joy to sharpen though. I have only sharpened my Blue Wat once, it got sharp and felt ok. However, last night when I tried to sharpen this knife on my Gesshin 1000/6000 I was like "Woahhhhh!" Not sure if it was placebo, but the knife felt like it was flying on top of the stone much faster and easier than the Blue Wat. Admittedly because it moved so fast, it was a bit tougher for me to hold an angle, but it'll come with practice.
> 
> The other knife is a 225mm iron clad Kochi V2. Will need to use it more to have any kind of reviews. The fit and finish it top notch though.
> 
> Not pictured (since they're not mine) are 2 Wat KU gyutos on loan from daveb - thanks again!



I was wondering about the reactivity of the Kochi V2. I am on the wait email list with Jon for one. It is my only concern with the knife.


----------



## ian

MarkC said:


> I was wondering about the reactivity of the Kochi V2. I am on the wait email list with Jon for one. It is my only concern with the knife.



Wasn’t bad at all in my recollection, and there’s kurouchi too, which protects much of the blade. I mean, it’s not stainless, but it’s no Mazaki or Watanabe iron clad.


----------



## HRC_64

Corradobrit1 said:


> Old TF Nashiji (in fact my first ever JKnife); New shoes.



That TF looks great...nice work...looks well lived'in


----------



## Corradobrit1

HRC_64 said:


> That TF looks great...nice work...looks well lived'in


Thanks. Its my 'beater' Gyuto which I use for anything I'm not confident to use the Denka or Comet Honyaki's on as its a little thicker behind the edge and more forgiving. I also use it for testing various sharpening stones hence the 'lived-in' appearance. Still a cutting beast though.


----------



## ashy2classy

MarkC said:


> I was wondering about the reactivity of the Kochi V2. I am on the wait email list with Jon for one. It is my only concern with the knife.


Very easy to maintain. Didn't react very much to anything, when I had mine. Pretty stable carbon and the KU finish helps.


----------



## MarkC

ashy2classy said:


> Very easy to maintain. Didn't react very much to anything, when I had mine. Pretty stable carbon and the KU finish helps.


Thank you. How did you like the knife overall?


----------



## MrHiggins

ashy2classy said:


> Very easy to maintain. Didn't react very much to anything, when I had mine. Pretty stable carbon and the KU finish helps.


This is my experience, too. I've owned two V2 gyutos and a nakiri. None of them were very reactive.

I gave my 210 v2 gyuto to a friend and it's the only knife that I wish I hadn't parted with. It was a fantastic knife.


----------



## dwalker

Just arrived moments ago.


----------



## daddy yo yo

We need to see more of this one!


----------



## dwalker

180mm in niolox


----------



## riba

CiderBear said:


> @riba nice! I'm guessing 165, 195 and 210 for the gyutos? How do you like the gabi gyuto? I'm curious to try one out!
> 
> I haven't cooked large meals recently, so no chance to use both nakiris side by side for a long period of time. However, so far the White wedges more but has better food release, and the Blue the opposite. Which I think can be seen in the choil shots probably?


Almost, 15, 19, 21 
Really like the Gabi, the grind, the looks, the steel. Only the tip of the tip is a bit too high/angled looks wise. Guess that's why I got a good price. No problem in use though


----------



## Danzo

Kippington workpony 52100. Calls this a Toyama x KS hybrid profile. The tip is SO thin!


----------



## HRC_64

lovely kippington...choil great shot


----------



## stringer

panda said:


> The Martell looks great with oem japanese handle!! I'm guessing this is one of his new 52100 batches? I've always wanted to try one of his knives in O1



I have a petty that I made from an 01 Martell blank. I love the steel. I made the grind slightly chunky and highly assymetric. I use it like a hankotsu/honesuki. Takes a beautiful patina. Pleasant on the stones. It is quite durable even with a zero bevel and being subjected to my usual levels of volume and pace. It has definitely made me curious about a full size gyuto.


----------



## Barmoley

stringer said:


> I have a petty that I made from an 01 Martell blank. I love the steel. I made the grind slightly chunky and highly assymetric. I use it like a hankotsu/honesuki. Takes a beautiful patina. Pleasant on the stones. It is quite durable even with a zero bevel and being subjected to my usual levels of volume and pace. It has definitely made me curious about a full size gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 58681
> View attachment 58682




You are a man of many talents, very impressive. I tried 2 of Dave's gyutos in O1 and 52100 and both impressed me. I would highly recommend trying one.


----------



## labor of love

Unfortunately Dave doesn’t work with 01 anymore


----------



## panda

Maybe get a spicy white blank from Devin thomas


----------



## panda

stringer said:


> I have a petty that I made from an 01 Martell blank. I love the steel. I made the grind slightly chunky and highly assymetric. I use it like a hankotsu/honesuki. Takes a beautiful patina. Pleasant on the stones. It is quite durable even with a zero bevel and being subjected to my usual levels of volume and pace. It has definitely made me curious about a full size gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 58681
> View attachment 58682


Nice, looks like a great line/pass knife


----------



## Barmoley

labor of love said:


> Unfortunately Dave doesn’t work with 01 anymore


By all accounts 52100 should be even better or at least as good.


----------



## geoff_nocon




----------



## F-Flash

Maybe its just picture angle but profile looks kinda funny. 
What is that? 180mm Santoku?


----------



## geoff_nocon

I h


F-Flash said:


> Maybe its just picture angle but profile looks kinda funny.
> What is that? 180mm Santoku?


i honestly dont know. It is weird looking like a small santoku. Arent all non workhorse gyutos santokuish to begin with?


----------



## mack

230mm Double-S-Grind knife by a german hobby knife maker. One of the best knives I've ever had.

















Mack.


----------



## ashy2classy

mack said:


> 230mm Double-S-Grind knife by a german hobby knife maker. One of the best knives I've ever had.
> 
> Mack.


Nice. Let's see a choil shot!


----------



## Corradobrit1

mack said:


> 230mm Double-S-Grind knife by a german hobby knife maker. One of the best knives I've ever had.
> 
> .


Whats the steel. Interesting that a hobbyist can taper the tang but Jiro doesn't.


----------



## mack

Steel is 14C28N, 63 HRC. Was my wish, wanted a steel that is easy to hone. It's 57mm at heel, super rounded profile, just as ordered. Scary thin tip, perfect taper, very very thin behind the edge at the front half of the knife. Is getting slightly thicker then, that's what I like most. So the choil shot is not telling the whole truth.
This guy simply has a lot of talent, he could easily be a fulltime knifemaker, but he has a good job and just wants to have fun with his hobby.

Pictures:











Mack.


----------



## Dendrobatez

mack said:


> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack.



They sure know how to make some sexy s grinds in that part of the world.


----------



## bryan03

> Steel is 14C28N, 63 HRC



are you sure with that ? 63 with 14c28 ?


----------



## mack

Yes, absolutely sure, can send you a photo where it is tested.

Mack.


----------



## bryan03

mack said:


> Yes, absolutely sure, can send you a photo where it is tested.
> 
> Mack.



Ok .. it’s probably tempered at very low temp....


----------



## panda

Why does the double s grind choil remind me of a seagull?


----------



## ian

Guess it's the white handle too.


----------



## HRC_64

bryan03 said:


> are you sure with that ? 63 with 14c28 ?



Check out Larrin's articles on HT/experimental data for AEBL...
TLDR: 63/64 is outside of OEM spec, but it seems to be working.

[NB:14c28 ≠13c26 but pretty close]


----------



## daddy yo yo

mack said:


> 230mm Double-S-Grind knife by a german hobby knife maker. One of the best knives I've ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack.


Did I have this in my hands on Saturday? I am pretty sure I did!


----------



## JBroida

HRC_64 said:


> [edit:14c28 ≠13c26 but pretty close]


I'm not sure i would feel comfortable saying they are pretty close... they are quite different steels


----------



## panda

JBroida said:


> I'm not sure i would feel comfortable saying they are pretty close... they are quite different steels


Lol


----------



## HRC_64

JBroida said:


> I'm not sure i would feel comfortable saying they are pretty close... they are quite different steels



I'd be interested to hear your explanation here. Thanks.


----------



## JBroida

literally entirely different steel composition and also different feeling in sharpening


----------



## HRC_64

JBroida said:


> literally entirely different steel composition and also different feeling in sharpening



Can you explain how or what the "literally entirely different steel composition" means to a customer or end user?
Other than "not literally equal"? Because in general "not equal" (written as ≠) means "not literally equal".



Obviously, I went out of my way already to flag 14c28 as being "not literally equal" to 13c26.


----------



## mack

Here is the pic, where you can see the hardness:

up.picr.de/36032106lg.jpg

And an interessting link of the steel: https://www.materials.sandvik/en/pr...14c28n-piece-hardening-deep-freezing-70c-95f/

Mack.


----------



## mack

daddy yo yo said:


> Did I have this in my hands on Saturday? I am pretty sure I did!



Oh yes, you had it in your hands 

Mack.


----------



## pentryumf

mack said:


> 230mm Double-S-Grind knife by a german hobby knife maker. One of the best knives I've ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack.


Do you mind sharing the makers name?

Looking over the Sandvik temperature requirements would -70 deg. C really have that much contribution to increased abrasion resistance vs. Iced salt water?


----------



## adam92

Got my Tesshu Blue#1 yanagiba today .
After sharpening on SW 8000 grit


----------



## Barmoley

Kip is a superstar. Another home run.


----------



## pentryumf

I have become a bit infatuated with zdp. There is something so silky in the Polish and power of the steel when taken to keen factor 5. 
This little sweet thang just arrived from G.Sakai. I wanted to seet the f&f before upsizing to the 7.5" gyuto.


----------



## Jon-cal

Something a little different to play with for me. Morihei Yoshitomo Kiridashi from Carbonknifeco. Should be fun!


----------



## panda

@Barmoley that profile looks sick!


----------



## Barmoley

panda said:


> @Barmoley that profile looks sick!


Thanks, I think so too. Jules got it just right.


----------



## lowercasebill

2 forgecraft
3 Chicago cutlery
1 ??


----------



## ashy2classy

Barmoley said:


> Kip is a superstar. Another home run.
> 
> View attachment 58874
> View attachment 58872
> View attachment 58873



You lucky dog! How did you get another spot so soon?!?


----------



## Barmoley

ashy2classy said:


> You lucky dog! How did you get another spot so soon?!?


I was on the list since March, could be my great personality or pure animal magnetism......probably not.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Barmoley said:


> I was on the list since March, could be my great personality or pure animal magnetism......probably not.



Who can resist some pure animal magnetism?


----------



## lowercasebill

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 57783


----------



## Elliot

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 58900
> View attachment 58901



WOW! Where did you find a TF mukimono? Would love to hear your feedback on his single bevel work!


----------



## lowercasebill

I ordered directly from his website. Having the pictures of him engraving it makes it all the more special. I also have a 360 yanagiba.
He called it peeling knife.
Just got it will post review and better pics tomorrow.


----------



## Elliot

lowercasebill said:


> I ordered directly from his website. Having the pictures of him engraving it makes it all the more special. I also have a 360 yanagiba.
> He called it peeling knife.
> Just got it will post review and better pics tomorrow.



Thanks so much. Haven't messed with any single bevel knives from him yet, but a big fan in general.


----------



## lowercasebill

I also have a suji, nakiri and gyuto all nashiji


----------



## JBroida

HRC_64 said:


> Can you explain how or what the "literally entirely different steel composition" means to a customer or end user?
> Other than "not literally equal"? Because in general "not equal" (written as ≠) means "not literally equal".
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, I went out of my way already to flag 14c28 as being "not literally equal" to 13c26.


Sure... when you say things like "[NB:14c28 ≠13c26 but pretty close]", it implies that their performance, ease of sharpening, edge taking, edge retention, etc are quite similar, and i can say based on first hand experience that they dont feel the same in sharpening, dont act the same in sharpening or use, etc. It would be super cool if you could maybe refrain from posting things based entirely on conjecture and assumptions, and maybe stick to nice concrete firsthand experience before making comments that appear to be statements of fact.


----------



## panda

lowercasebill said:


> I also have a suji, nakiri and gyuto all nashiji


could you post a profile and a choil shot of the suji?


----------



## panda

JBroida said:


> Sure... when you say things like "[NB:14c28 ≠13c26 but pretty close]", it implies that their performance, ease of sharpening, edge taking, edge retention, etc are quite similar, and i can say based on first hand experience that they dont feel the same in sharpening, dont act the same in sharpening or use, etc. It would be super cool if you could maybe refrain from posting things based entirely on conjecture and assumptions, and maybe stick to nice concrete firsthand experience before making comments that appear to be statements of fact.


the most drawn out way you can tell someone to shut the hell up


----------



## DitmasPork

Barmoley said:


> Kip is a superstar. Another home run.
> 
> View attachment 58874
> View attachment 58872
> View attachment 58873



Glad you got one! His grind is fascinating, high at the heel, swooping down towards the tip. Are you a lefty?


----------



## Barmoley

Nope, as righty as it gets. I know the choil shot might look a little lefty, but it doesn't feel like it in use.


----------



## DitmasPork

Barmoley said:


> Nope, as righty as it gets. I know the choil shot might look a little lefty, but it doesn't feel like it in use.


Could be camera distortion. Choils are difficult to photograph. Good looking Kip you got, love mine.


----------



## HRC_64

JBroida said:


> i can say based on first hand experience that they dont feel the same in sharpening, dont act the same in sharpening or use



Would you please actually explain how these steels are different? This would actually add value to the discussion.
The idea that 13c26 and 14c28 are "wildly different" from a performance perspective is a novel hypothesis.

There are tons of counter-examples of the same steel acting "differnt on the stones and in use"... (EG white steel)...and there are tons of makers (including some of KKFs best) who claim white steel can be approximated using steels that are not true hitatchi products (DT/larrin's discussin of spicy white steel, Kippintons discssions of high-grade sweedish sourced 1095 vs wh2, etc). 

There are still other classes of steels like CM154/CPM 154 which are designed to be "performance distinct", but are (a) metalurgically and historically "closely related" and (b) broadly speaking are "performance similar" vs broad rages of OTHER steels/stainless steels/PM steels etc.


----------



## chefcomesback

Chemical composition of both steels , 13c26 in grey , 14c28 in blue columns.


----------



## Barmoley

DitmasPork said:


> Could be camera distortion. Choils are difficult to photograph. Good looking Kip you got, love mine.



Here's another.


----------



## Gjackson98

Toyama 240 stainless clad blue gyuto 240mm


----------



## BoostedGT

The Ying and Yang. 

230mm Gyuto's from Halcyonforge.


----------



## refcast

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 58900
> View attachment 58901



Hopefully the urasuki will ok be after you lay it flat to sharpen. I got a kiridashi and a deba that definitely don't have the sakai-nice thin and even uraoshi. The deba has a grind where instead of a symmetrical concave back, it's deeper near the edge and shallower near the spine with uneven contact at the spine (has some logic to it. . . but not what I prefer). Kiridashi is similar.


----------



## Danzo

Gjackson98 said:


> Toyama 240 stainless clad blue gyuto 240mmView attachment 58931
> View attachment 58932
> View attachment 58933
> View attachment 58934
> View attachment 58935



Nice! I’m assuming these are already out of stock again. Nice grab


----------



## Danzo

Picked this up from @labor of love a few months back. Not new but finally got around to refinishing the blade, and putting on some new shoes, excuse the mess in the garage.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Danzo said:


> Picked this up from @labor of love a few months back. Not new but finally got around to refinishing the blade, and putting on some new shoes, excuse the mess in the garage. View attachment 59012


Now thats an unique look. Never seen bamboo used as a handle. How does in feel in the (wet) hand?


----------



## Danzo

Corradobrit1 said:


> Now thats an unique look. Never seen bamboo used as a handle. How does in feel in the (wet) hand?


Really good. When you heat treat the bamboo this resin seeps out that you buff back into the wood. Feels smooth yet not slippery. And fairly water repellent. There’s also some considerable sanding and BLO to finish but it’s feels great


----------



## Gjackson98

Danzo said:


> Nice! I’m assuming these are already out of stock again. Nice grab



When I purchased it, I think they had more than one, but yeah unfortunately it’s out now


----------



## Jon-cal

New to me TF picked up from BST (thanks @drsmp !). This is the first TF I’ve tried. I see lots of comments about wonky fit and finish and crappy grinds with TF but that’s certainly not the case with this one


----------



## Corradobrit1

Jon-cal said:


> New to me TF picked up from BST (thanks @drsmp !). This is the first TF I’ve tried. I see lots of comments about wonky fit and finish and crappy grinds with TF but that’s certainly not the case with this one
> 
> View attachment 59018


Another happy customer. Wait until you cut something. TFTFTFTF


----------



## Brian Weekley

My new knife in action. Courtesy of thebradleycrew and KKF an amazing Tillman 240 gyuto. I’m so happy that I made an exception to my normal practice of buying only knives made by Japanese masters. The patina and handle called to me so I took the plunge. Am I ever glad I did. This is one seriously nice knife. It’s a user and has gone straight to a permanent member of my non rotating rotation. First use was tonight’s boneless leg of lamb. Check out the 1/8” slices! Effortlessly cut. The bonus part ... somebody at thebradleycrew knows what he is doing with the stones. The first thing I do when I unpack a new knife is a thumbnail test. That’s generally followed by pulling out my stones and touching up the edge. ... not so with this baby! I’ve been sharpening for over 50 years and can’t put a better edge on a blade than thebradleycrew put on this blade before he shipped. What a great experience! Thanks KKF.


----------



## Wasz




----------



## ian

Brian Weekley said:


> My new knife in action. Courtesy of thebradleycrew and KKF an amazing Tillman 240 gyuto. I’m so happy that I made an exception to my normal practice of buying only knives made by Japanese masters. The patina and handle called to me so I took the plunge. Am I ever glad I did. This is one seriously nice knife. It’s a user and has gone straight to a permanent member of my non rotating rotation. First use was tonight’s boneless leg of lamb. Check out the 1/8” slices! Effortlessly cut. The bonus part ... somebody at thebradleycrew knows what he is doing with the stones. The first thing I do when I unpack a new knife is a thumbnail test. That’s generally followed by pulling out my stones and touching up the edge. ... not so with this baby! I’ve been sharpening for over 50 years and can’t put a better edge on a blade than thebradleycrew put on this blade before he shipped. What a great experience! Thanks KKF.
> 
> View attachment 59022
> View attachment 59023
> View attachment 59024



Man, you’ve really been going to town on BST lately.  I’m jealous and inspired. Keep the posts coming!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Brian Weekley said:


> My new knife in action. Courtesy of thebradleycrew and KKF an amazing Tillman 240 gyuto. I’m so happy that I made an exception to my normal practice of buying only knives made by Japanese masters. The patina and handle called to me so I took the plunge. Am I ever glad I did. This is one seriously nice knife. It’s a user and has gone straight to a permanent member of my non rotating rotation. First use was tonight’s boneless leg of lamb. Check out the 1/8” slices! Effortlessly cut. The bonus part ... somebody at thebradleycrew knows what he is doing with the stones. The first thing I do when I unpack a new knife is a thumbnail test. That’s generally followed by pulling out my stones and touching up the edge. ... not so with this baby! I’ve been sharpening for over 50 years and can’t put a better edge on a blade than thebradleycrew put on this blade before he shipped. What a great experience! Thanks KKF.
> 
> View attachment 59022
> View attachment 59023
> View attachment 59024


I had an eye on this knife myself. I found that combination particularly appealing. Happy for you, enjoy it!


----------



## Stratguy

Congrats, that Tillman is fantastic.


----------



## Brian Weekley

ian said:


> Man, you’ve really been going to town on BST lately.  I’m jealous and inspired. Keep the posts coming!



When you join a paddock full of thoroughbreds you can’t help but get a bit frisky!


----------



## JBroida

HRC_64 said:


> Would you please actually explain how these steels are different? This would actually add value to the discussion.
> The idea that 13c26 and 14c28 are "wildly different" from a performance perspective is a novel hypothesis.
> 
> There are tons of counter-examples of the same steel acting "differnt on the stones and in use"... (EG white steel)...and there are tons of makers (including some of KKFs best) who claim white steel can be approximated using steels that are not true hitatchi products (DT/larrin's discussin of spicy white steel, Kippintons discssions of high-grade sweedish sourced 1095 vs wh2, etc).
> 
> There are still other classes of steels like CM154/CPM 154 which are designed to be "performance distinct", but are (a) metalurgically and historically "closely related" and (b) broadly speaking are "performance similar" vs broad rages of OTHER steels/stainless steels/PM steels etc.



Yeah... sure. I've had the opportunity to test a few different knives in 14c28n (which i believe is the only variant i've seen on the market), and have even had the opportinity to test 14c28n and 13c26 from the same craftsman side-by-side. I found that they sharpened differently (the 13c26 was a bit easier for me to sharpen and got a bit sharper), felt different on the stones, and the edge feel in cutting was also different enough that i noticed (with two knives from the same craftsman ground as close to the same as i have seen from any craftsman).

You will also note that i said they are quite different in terms of makeup. The nigrogen alone can be enough for that statement to be true.

I still dont understand why i'm arguing with you about this? You make crazy comments based on things you've read or heard, and I wish that kind of thing would be less prevalent around here, as it leads to a lot of falsehoods being regurgitated as well as to the development of fundamental misunderstandings that end up being rather common around here.

For what its worth, one could make the argument that blue #2 and white #2 are pretty much the same... i mean they both sharpen easily, are relatively simple carbon steels, get quite sharp, etc. But they arent the same and it doesnt make sense to make a comment like well white#2≠blue#2 but its pretty close.


----------



## DevinT

14c28n was developed by Sandvik based on the composition of 13c26. Kershaw knives was having pitting problems on the blades that were bead blasted, the new alloy with the added CR and N added, was for higher corrosion resistance. 

It was intended to have similar characteristics as the previous grade but with pitting resistance. 

I also would have thought that they would act similarly.

Thanks Jon for adding such valuable information here. 

Much love and respect, 

Hoss


----------



## HRC_64

JBroida said:


> I'm not sure i would feel comfortable saying they are pretty close... they are quite different steels



Keep going...



> 14C28N, designed by Sandvik at Kershaw's behest to have the edge properties of 13C26 but with increased corrosion resistance...



What does "designed to have the edge properties of 13c26" mean? 

You can see Sandvik reference this in its own product literature:


> By comparing the pictures on the page about purity it is easy to see the large primary carbides of the 440 type steel and the fact that there are no such carbides in Sandvik 12C27 in the picture right. These large primary carbides have a diameter of up to 40 microns compared to the maximum carbide size of Sandvik 14C28N / 13C26 / 12C27 / 12C27M / 7C27Mo2 which is 2 microns (average is 0.5 microns).



Funny how even 12c27 belongs in the same sentence as 13c26 and 14c28n?

IMHO the abstraction of "sweedish stainless steel" (fine grain) into a set {...} that includes both 13c26 and 14c28n is fine.


----------



## inferno

All sandvik steels belong in the same family. none or very little Mo/V/W/Nb/Co, lowish carbon stainless. as simple as it gets.

the 14c28*N *is a nitrogen alloyed steel. nitrogen increases stain resistance and is also substitutes carbon when hardening it. there are even steels with no carbon at all, just nitrogen. you just have to be careful with times and temperatures since nitrogen is a gas and carbon is a solid. so it dont diffuse out.


----------



## Brian Weekley

On its way to me ... I’m so excited I may have to break out a new Depends .... ok I know ... too much information! So here’s the deal. Will Newham is making some amazing knives at ridiculously low prices in Tasmania. Don’t know where it is ... look it up! This is a 270mm sujihiki. He has agreed to make me a saya for it so shipping will be delayed but when it arrives I have a brisket that is dying to be smoked and carved. Stay tuned!


----------



## Stratguy

Not very exciting, but wanted to give one of these a try. Pretty incredible for $32. Love the profile, and the finish on the blade is outstanding. Will put it to work tonight.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Got one in my knife block. There are jobs that I wouldn’t trust to any of my other knives. When I am out cooking for friends or relatives I often give them this knife when they want to help.


----------



## Matus

@HRC_64 - your last answer does not even contain an argument. The text you quote is making a point in comparing 440 type of steel (most likely the 440C was meant here which was not optimized for small grain) to a family of fine grained steels. That does not mean that they are all the same. And if you want to get a better idea of how less that 0.1% of alloying elements can change properties of steel, the get the book by Verhoeven about Damascus steel.


----------



## NBrewster

Matus said:


> @HRC_64 - your last answer does not even contain an argument. The text you quote is making a point in comparing 440 type of steel (most likely the 440C was meant here which was not optimized for small grain) to a family of fine grained steels. That does not mean that they are all the same. And if you want to get a better idea of how less that 0.1% of alloying elements can change properties of steel, the get the book by Verhoeven about Damascus steel.



Nice response. 

Dude is arguing with a professional who has almost certainly sharpened 10s of thousands of knives at this point about the feel of knife steels he's never done a side by side comparison of. Makes no sense and his point you respond to didn't either.

OK back to ogling other peoples' purchases.


----------



## NBrewster

Stratguy said:


> Not very exciting, but wanted to give one of these a try. Pretty incredible for $32. Love the profile, and the finish on the blade is outstanding. Will put it to work tonight.




There's a reason it's in so many professional kitchens. 

If you think about it, the competition at this price point is absolutely brutal. Way more than any of the high end stuff we buy. Gotta really be doing something special to have the reputation it does.


----------



## lowercasebill

NBrewster said:


> Nice response.
> 
> Dude is arguing with a professional who has almost certainly sharpened 10s of thousands of knives at this point about the feel of knife steels he's never done a side by side comparison of. Makes no sense and his point you respond to didn't either.
> 
> OK back to ogling other peoples' purchases.



Ok i will start


----------



## labor of love

lowercasebill said:


> Ok i will startView attachment 59250
> View attachment 59251


Lemme see that choil shot!


----------



## lowercasebill

My first choil shot. Constructive criticism/ technique advice would be welcome.


----------



## labor of love

Looks great. Very nice.


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

You should never say exit-knife.

Gyuto by Marco Guldimann: Guldimann-steel (1.35% C, Nb, W) with 1.2714 cladding and unreal banding, 65 HRC, 224 mm, apple tree from my garden and giraffe bone handle and saya.


----------



## daddy yo yo

I told you already: this one is gorgeous!


----------



## valgard

Another Halcyonforge, this one 243x53.4mm and 176g. "Spicy white" core, wrought iron cladding, east indian rosewood burl handle. Spine is 3.5mm at the handle, 3.3mm above heel, 1.5mm in the middle, and 0.9mm @1cm from the tip. One of the first knives coming off his new power hammer xD. Lighter than my other Halcyonforge and steel feels very different too. Final edge geometry and finish are mine (I got it off the belt + a bit of atoma work by Joe).


----------



## ashy2classy

BeepBeepImAJeep said:


> You should never say exit-knife.
> 
> Gyuto by Marco Guldimann: Guldimann-steel (1.35% C, Nb, W) with 1.2714 cladding and unreal banding, 65 HRC, 224 mm, apple tree from my garden and giraffe bone handle and saya.


NICE! Is the cladding raised from the core???  The photos make it look 3D.


----------



## lars78




----------



## bm11

I’ve been on a buying spree since joining here, and this is definitely one of the least expensive purchases I’ve made since being on that spree. This is the first photo I’ve gotten around to sharing. This knife blows me away for the price!


----------



## Keat

bm11 said:


> I’ve been on a buying spree since joining here, and this is definitely one of the least expensive purchases I’ve made since being on that spree. This is the first photo I’ve gotten around to sharing. This knife blows me away for the price!


Who makes it? It has a nice little profile.


----------



## bm11

Keat said:


> Who makes it? It has a nice little profile.


This is one of the Mazaki’s sold by KnS, hence the handle. I bought it off the BST, these knives seem like a great value!


----------



## thebradleycrew

Brian Weekley said:


> My new knife in action. Courtesy of thebradleycrew and KKF an amazing Tillman 240 gyuto. I’m so happy that I made an exception to my normal practice of buying only knives made by Japanese masters. The patina and handle called to me so I took the plunge. Am I ever glad I did. This is one seriously nice knife. It’s a user and has gone straight to a permanent member of my non rotating rotation. First use was tonight’s boneless leg of lamb. Check out the 1/8” slices! Effortlessly cut. The bonus part ... somebody at thebradleycrew knows what he is doing with the stones. The first thing I do when I unpack a new knife is a thumbnail test. That’s generally followed by pulling out my stones and touching up the edge. ... not so with this baby! I’ve been sharpening for over 50 years and can’t put a better edge on a blade than thebradleycrew put on this blade before he shipped. What a great experience! Thanks KKF.
> 
> View attachment 59022
> View attachment 59023
> View attachment 59024


Thanks, Brian. I definitely can't make a lamb look that good though...really happy you are going to enjoy it and put it to use! Go KKF!


----------



## Brian Weekley

valgard said:


> Another Halcyonforge, this one 243x53.4mm and 176g. "Spicy white" core, wrought iron cladding, east indian rosewood burl handle. Spine is 3.5mm at the handle, 3.3mm above heel, 1.5mm in the middle, and 0.9mm @1cm from the tip. One of the first knives coming off his new power hammer xD. Lighter than my other Halcyonforge and steel feels very different too. Final edge geometry and finish are mine (I got it off the belt + a bit of atoma work by Joe).


Now that blade is soooooo sweet. Love the handle. I understand Takeda wants to share some tips. I want one badly.


----------



## Corradobrit1

lars78 said:


>


That bread knife could easily double as a bone saw. Most aggressive looking scallops I've seen.


----------



## JBroida

NBrewster said:


> Nice response.
> 
> Dude is arguing with a professional who has almost certainly sharpened 10s of thousands of knives at this point about the feel of knife steels he's never done a side by side comparison of. Makes no sense and his point you respond to didn't either.
> 
> OK back to ogling other peoples' purchases.



I don’t think anyone should assume because I (or anyone else for that matter) am a professional and therefore am always right. I get things wrong a decent bit too. I think the issue was more how the conversation went rather than the topic. Also, not my finest moment in maturity with my responses, so that probably didn’t help.

Anyways, the main point is that we should all learn to think for ourselves, test things out, and get as much experience as possible, and when we don’t have that, maybe refrain from making comments that appear as though we do. It would certainly help make the community around here a better place.


----------



## Carl Kotte

JBroida said:


> Anyways, the main point is that we should all learn to think for ourselves, test things out, and get as much experience as possible, and when we don’t have that, maybe refrain from making comments that appear as though we do. It would certainly help make the community around here a better place.



Well said! And this is only part of what makes it so great having you around here. Not only are you generous and very knowledgeable. You also give just the right sort of spiritual guidande for a forum like this. Thanks Jon!


----------



## Dhoff

Jon, now the High Priest of KKF?


----------



## Jon-cal

Jikko Akebono 270 from K&S! I’ve had this in my cart off and on over the last year. I saw the comments about the line maybe being discontinued so seemed like the right time to give it a try. It’s a big one. Pretty impressed so far.


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

ashy2classy said:


> NICE! Is the cladding raised from the core???  The photos make it look 3D.



No it‘s not raised. Just illusion.


----------



## MikeN502

Jon-Cal, your cutting board is mesmerizing! Who is the maker? Or is it homemade?


----------



## Jon-cal

MikeN502 said:


> Jon-Cal, your cutting board is mesmerizing! Who is the maker? Or is it homemade?



Thanks! It’s a larchwood board. I bought it direct from the factory shop in Cape Breton a while back. I really like it. It’s a cool pattern and very well made. I think they’re available on amazon and knifewear too.

https://www.larchwoodcanada.com/


----------



## Receiver52

I have one also. They’re really well made and as you can see, very attractive.


----------



## NBrewster

JBroida said:


> I don’t think anyone should assume because I (or anyone else for that matter) am a professional and therefore am always right. I get things wrong a decent bit too. I think the issue was more how the conversation went rather than the topic. Also, not my finest moment in maturity with my responses, so that probably didn’t help.



Oh don't worry Jon, I wasn't making an excuse for you 

Just thought it poorly reflected on the forum that someone (anyone, doesn't have to be you) would make a subjective statement like "I have sharpenned these two steels and they felt markedly different to me" and another forum member not only responded with "no you are wrong" but did so in a condescending and rude way. 

Only made it more outrageous to me that it was directed at someone who I know to be well practiced (though fallible) and a resource to the community here.


----------



## cheflarge

NBrewster said:


> Oh don't worry Jon, I wasn't making an excuse for you
> 
> Just thought it poorly reflected on the forum that someone (anyone, doesn't have to be you) would make a subjective statement like "I have sharpenned these two steels and they felt markedly different to me" and another forum member not only responded with "no you are wrong" but did so in a condescending and rude way.
> 
> Only made it more outrageous to me that it was directed at someone who I know to be well practiced (though fallible) and a resource to the community here.


What NBrewster said! [emoji108]


----------



## ashy2classy

Jon-cal said:


> Jikko Akebono 270 from K&S! I’ve had this in my cart off and on over the last year. I saw the comments about the line maybe being discontinued so seemed like the right time to give it a try. It’s a big one. Pretty impressed so far.



Great buy! I heard 3rd-hand about him not continuing with the line, so it may not be true. Either way, I'd say in the price range they're one of the best knives available. They do so many things REALLY well. Enjoy!


----------



## Jon-cal

ashy2classy said:


> Great buy! I heard 3rd-hand about him not continuing with the line, so it may not be true. Either way, I'd say in the price range they're one of the best knives available. They do so many things REALLY well. Enjoy!



Yeah, whether it’s true or not doesn’t matter much I guess. It was the final nudge I needed to finally pull the trigger just in case 

I’m really liking it. It’s big and heavy but doesn’t behave like it. The handle and saya and even the K&S packaging are all top notch. My only gripe is the lacquer on the blade. Removing that stuff is always a pain and seems unnecessary. It shipped with lacquer, oil, and inside VCI paper. Wasn’t rusty though haha


----------



## Brian Weekley

A little out of the ordinary for me. FedEx delivered a Mizu Honyaki 270 Yanagiba made by Kenichi Shiraki. White #2 steel mirror finished blade with ebony handle. I don’t normally buy Honyaki’s and I’m definitely not a sushi chef. I am a fan of Shiraki’s knives. I have 3 with a known provenance and several from sources I trust. This knife falls in the later category and I can’t detect a difference in workmanship between this Shiraki and those of known provenance. Enough to put a smile on my face when I open a bottle of wine and pull out my Shiraki’s. 

As I have a policy against buying knives that I won’t use maybe I’ll drag this knife to the local sushi emporium and get a few pics from somebody who knows what they are doing.


----------



## milkbaby

Danzo said:


> Picked this up from @labor of love a few months back. Not new but finally got around to refinishing the blade, and putting on some new shoes, excuse the mess in the garage. View attachment 59012



Super nice refurb and handle! Really cool!


----------



## milkbaby

Brian Weekley said:


> On its way to me ... I’m so excited I may have to break out a new Depends .... ok I know ... too much information! So here’s the deal. Will Newham is making some amazing knives at ridiculously low prices in Tasmania. Don’t know where it is ... look it up! This is a 270mm sujihiki. He has agreed to make me a saya for it so shipping will be delayed but when it arrives I have a brisket that is dying to be smoked and carved. Stay tuned!
> 
> View attachment 59132



That suji looks AWESOME... Please post more pics when you get it with the saya!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Will do ... and I’ve promised will an action photo involving a smoked brisket. ... stay tuned.


----------



## Macaroni

Shigeharo 210 (CKC) shown here in family shot with other 210’s. The forum hype got me, and the hype was not wrong. Super nice. 




Also shown with (new-ish) 270 KS and 270 
Sakai Kikumori B1 Kabata Kiritsuke.




Enjoying them all!


----------



## TheVincenzo

BeepBeepImAJeep said:


> You should never say exit-knife.
> 
> Gyuto by Marco Guldimann: Guldimann-steel (1.35% C, Nb, W) with 1.2714 cladding and unreal banding, 65 HRC, 224 mm, apple tree from my garden and giraffe bone handle and saya.



Wow, just wow. That is one of the most stunning knives I have ever seen.


----------



## panda

Brian Weekley said:


> A little out of the ordinary for me. FedEx delivered a Mizu Honyaki 270 Yanagiba made by Kenichi Shiraki. White #2 steel mirror finished blade with ebony handle. I don’t normally buy Honyaki’s and I’m definitely not a sushi chef. I am a fan of Shiraki’s knives. I have 3 with a known provenance and several from sources I trust. This knife falls in the later category and I can’t detect a difference in workmanship between this Shiraki and those of known provenance. Enough to put a smile on my face when I open a bottle of wine and pull out my Shiraki’s.
> 
> As I have a policy against buying knives that I won’t use maybe I’ll drag this knife to the local sushi emporium and get a few pics from somebody who knows what they are doing.
> 
> View attachment 59424
> View attachment 59425
> View attachment 59426


why did you even buy this? lol


----------



## Brian Weekley

Shiraki .... shiraki .... shiraki.

It will be interesting to see what my son sells it for in 20 years.


----------



## bahamaroot

Brian Weekley said:


> Shiraki .... shiraki .... shiraki.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what my son sells it for in 20 years.


He'll trade it for a set of Henckels.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Ooooooooh .... politics always surfaces!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Let’s call this my last post.


----------



## JBroida

Brian Weekley said:


> Shiraki .... shiraki .... shiraki.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what my son sells it for in 20 years.



Versace Versace Versace

Edit: for clarification


----------



## bm11

Brian Weekley said:


> A little out of the ordinary for me. FedEx delivered a Mizu Honyaki 270 Yanagiba made by Kenichi Shiraki. White #2 steel mirror finished blade with ebony handle. I don’t normally buy Honyaki’s and I’m definitely not a sushi chef. I am a fan of Shiraki’s knives. I have 3 with a known provenance and several from sources I trust. This knife falls in the later category and I can’t detect a difference in workmanship between this Shiraki and those of known provenance. Enough to put a smile on my face when I open a bottle of wine and pull out my Shiraki’s.
> 
> As I have a policy against buying knives that I won’t use maybe I’ll drag this knife to the local sushi emporium and get a few pics from somebody who knows what they are doing.


Gorgeous knife, sounds like an excuse to get good at home sushi and sashimi prep to me! That was the conclusion I came to when I bought my Shig Yanagiba anyway, because I am definitely more of a “user collector” than a “NIB” collector.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Good point ... it’s sockeye season and let me see ... where did I put the sushi rice?


----------



## milkbaby

I've been on knife-buying hiatus because I feel the money is better spent on other things (and I definitely do not need more knives). However, @GeneH posted an old Case XX 400-8 carbon steel chef's knife on the BST for $50 shipped, so I violated my boycott on buying. Probably the only other knives that I'd consider buying in the future are other old carbons like an old Sabatier or Forgecraft, just interested in the "historical" side of things...

The Case is an 8" carbon steel chef's knife. It appears that Gene cleaned up the blade road and thinned it a bit maybe. I spent like 30 seconds on a King 1000/6000, and the edge has a nice bite on the tomato that I tried it out on. No distal taper and the handle is really big and blocky, but there's a certain charm to it. Haven't had time to use it much, but it's going into the rotation with the zillion other knives I own.

I made the other knife, a 237 x 47 wide bevel carbon damascus gyuto with koa and green dyed box elder burl handle. Didn't forge weld the damascus myself but made from an Alabama Damascus billet. Choil shot is from before the handle scales were attached. Once I get the time to make a saya for it, the plan is to raffle the knife off for charity to benefit the local humane society.


----------



## Michi

milkbaby said:


> I violated my boycott on buying.


Both knives are stunning!


----------



## AT5760

Picked up this little guy at Strata in Portland. Really nice little shop.


----------



## panda

AT5760 said:


> View attachment 59632
> Picked up this little guy at Strata in Portland. Really nice little shop.


that is a ton of belly for a petty


----------



## Xenif

JBroida said:


> Versace Versace Versace
> 
> Edit: for clarification


Who wants to see a music video/song on Japanese Knives by Jon B. Feat. kKF Crew ? Maybe a Gangsta's Paradise Parody?


----------



## ian

AT5760 said:


> View attachment 59632
> Picked up this little guy at Strata in Portland. Really nice little shop.





panda said:


> that is a ton of belly for a petty



That’s a rockin’ petty!


----------



## Jville

Xenif said:


> Who wants to see a music video/song on Japanese Knives by Jon B. Feat. kKF Crew ? Maybe a Gangsta's Paradise Parody?


That Versace song was probably the worst two minutes of "entertainment" in my entire life.


----------



## Kristoffer

I wanted to give a Chinese cleaver a try. Went ahead and ordered a Shibazi S210-2 (I think) through AliExpress. This came in the mail today.

I’ve only tried it briefly. Factory “edge” is anything but sharp and highly asymmetrical, as in one sided. Will give it a try on the stones and see what I can get.


----------



## minibatataman

Kristoffer Tyvik said:


> I wanted to give a Chinese cleaver a try. Went ahead and ordered a Shibazi S210-2 (I think) through AliExpress. This came in the mail today.
> 
> I’ve only tried it briefly. Factory “edge” is anything but sharp and highly asymmetrical, as in one sided. Will give it a try on the stones and see what I can get.
> 
> View attachment 59714
> 
> 
> View attachment 59715


I was contemplating ordering the exact same one, so please let us know


----------



## Kristoffer

minibatataman said:


> I was contemplating ordering the exact same one, so please let us know



Will do, though I should say that my inexperience will lessen the value of the review substantially


----------



## Elliot

I don’t post in this thread often, but figured many would want to see this one. 

Just arrived: Munetoshi Honyaki Gyuto 240mm from JNS. Actual measurements are 247x51 ish and weighs in at a solid 240 grams. Looking forward to getting it dirty this afternoon.


----------



## Barmoley

Looks very cool. Please report on performance after you use it a little. Almost got one, but forced myself not to

Also some more pics, when you get a chance.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Elliot said:


> I don’t post in this thread often, but figured many would want to see this one.
> 
> Just arrived: Munetoshi Honyaki Gyuto 240mm from JNS. Actual measurements are 247x51 ish and weighs in at a solid 240 grams. Looking forward to getting it dirty this afternoon.



Yes we do! And when it is dirty enough, you know where you should post the pictures [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## lowercasebill

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 58900
> View attachment 58901


----------



## M1k3

Elliot said:


> I don’t post in this thread often, but figured many would want to see this one.
> 
> Just arrived: Munetoshi Honyaki Gyuto 240mm from JNS. Actual measurements are 247x51 ish and weighs in at a solid 240 grams. Looking forward to getting it dirty this afternoon.



Yours looks much better, to me, than the ones on posted on Instagram. I'm quite curious to hear your thoughts on it after some use.


----------



## panda

Elliot said:


> I don’t post in this thread often, but figured many would want to see this one.
> 
> Just arrived: Munetoshi Honyaki Gyuto 240mm from JNS. Actual measurements are 247x51 ish and weighs in at a solid 240 grams. Looking forward to getting it dirty this afternoon.


how does the steel feel?? is the grind similar to the regular version? post a choil shot please


----------



## Elliot

Here’s the choil, @panda.
Steel feels good. Knife is lovely in-hand and quite nimble for its size and weight. I don’t really rock chop at all, but it’s a born bloody rocker and the profile is quite nice overall.

I will say, as choil sorta shows, it’s a bit thick behind the edge and I will likely look at some light thinning. Definitely some wedging.

Overall, very pleased and it’s got great potential.

When I originally heard about this knife, I had high hopes it would be the modern equivalent to the Hiromoto honyaki, which, when thinned, is a BEAST. I’ve only made one meal with it, but I see a lot of potential.

Hope that helps.


----------



## panda

what gave you that idea? i have a hiro honyaki and it is basically a laser


----------



## ashy2classy

Elliot said:


> I don’t post in this thread often, but figured many would want to see this one.
> 
> Just arrived: Munetoshi Honyaki Gyuto 240mm from JNS. Actual measurements are 247x51 ish and weighs in at a solid 240 grams. Looking forward to getting it dirty this afternoon.


AWESOME!!!


----------



## Gjackson98

Elliot said:


> Here’s the choil, @panda.
> Steel feels good. Knife is lovely in-hand and quite nimble for its size and weight. I don’t really rock chop at all, but it’s a born bloody rocker and the profile is quite nice overall.
> 
> I will say, as choil sorta shows, it’s a bit thick behind the edge and I will likely look at some light thinning. Definitely some wedging.
> 
> Overall, very pleased and it’s got great potential.
> 
> When I originally heard about this knife, I had high hopes it would be the modern equivalent to the Hiromoto honyaki, which, when thinned, is a BEAST. I’ve only made one meal with it, but I see a lot of potential.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Man that look/sounds nice, please keep us updated after you thin it; I am now interested in getting one as well


----------



## KO88

Superb precise work. Very happy with it. Just used it on mushrooms and it was fun


----------



## HRC_64

Like that last photo


KO88 said:


> Superb precise work. Very happy with it. Just used it on mushrooms and it was fun


----------



## KO88

HRC_64 said:


> Like that last photo



There are so many now. This was just 20m behind the cottage I just said I want some mushrooms with eggs for breakfast. In 5mins I couldnt hold it so I must come back :-D It is located in southern bohemia - Novohradské hory ;-)


----------



## thirsty0ne

Bon appetit! Hope you identified all of them correctly 

Mother nature’s work looks almost better than the steel.


----------



## jedy617

View media item 31442



Hi, new around here, just got this Takeshi Saji Rainbow 240mm with an aogami 2 core. Picture along with the rest of the collection. It is really hard to photograph but it looks even more amazing in person!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Ben Kamon’s 240mm gyuto. One of the nice things about KKF is that there is a wealth of advice and information if you are willing to listen. thebradleycrew
suggested that I consider Ben Kamon’s knives and mistakenly offered to send me one of his to try out. It didn’t take long for me to decide that I wasn’t sending it back. No way! At the same time as I received this knife I was processing a batch of smoked salmon. Here it is ... my new salmon slicer in action. As usual received scary sharp from thebradleycrew. I love KKF!


----------



## Elliot

Brian Weekley said:


> Ben Kamon’s 240mm gyuto. One of the nice things about KKF is that there is a wealth of advice and information if you are willing to listen. thebradleycrew
> suggested that I consider Ben Kamon’s knives and mistakenly offered to send me one of his to try out. It didn’t take long for me to decide that I wasn’t sending it back. No way! At the same time as I received this knife I was processing a batch of smoked salmon. Here it is ... my new salmon slicer in action. As usual received scary sharp from thebradleycrew. I love KKF!
> 
> View attachment 59833
> View attachment 59834
> View attachment 59835



I have only heard good things about his work. That’s a beaut!


----------



## Michi

Elliot said:


> I have only heard good things about his work. That’s a beaut!


So's the fish!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Once a year we get a run of pink salmon. It smokes beautifully and costs $8-9 per fish. I have another batch in the smoker as we speak.


----------



## Bettencourt1329

*Ashi Ginga White #2 Honesuki 150mm*


----------



## thebradleycrew

A tale of two knives here. New S-grind 250mm x 60mm from Ben Kamon and new Xerxes workhorse by Jannis, 250mm x 55mm. 
Both just incredible knives. Admittedly, the choil shots don't show the full picture at all. Laser thin tips on both. Both incredible forging to get the distal taper. A+ work all around.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Wow look at those hips. Is that out of Kamon's new shop?


----------



## Customfan

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 59836
> 
> 
> Once a year we get a run of pink salmon. It smokes beautifully and costs $8-9 per fish. I have another batch in the smoker as we speak.



That looks scrumptious! ;-)


----------



## thebradleycrew

Corradobrit1 said:


> Wow look at those hips. Is that out of Kamon's new shop?


Sure is! It's a beauty.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Wow! ... two gorgeous knives.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 59836
> 
> 
> Once a year we get a run of pink salmon. It smokes beautifully and costs $8-9 per fish. I have another batch in the smoker as we speak.



Woha!!!!! What’s your adress? I’m coming over [emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226]


----------



## Carl Kotte

Oh, wait! Wrong continent, again! ‍


----------



## Geigs

thebradleycrew said:


> A tale of two knives here. New S-grind 250mm x 60mm from Ben Kamon and new Xerxes workhorse by Jannis, 250mm x 55mm.
> Both just incredible knives. Admittedly, the choil shots don't show the full picture at all. Laser thin tips on both. Both incredible forging to get the distal taper. A+ ]



That S grind is insane. Wow.


----------



## ashy2classy

thebradleycrew said:


> A tale of two knives here. New S-grind 250mm x 60mm from Ben Kamon and new Xerxes workhorse by Jannis, 250mm x 55mm.
> Both just incredible knives. Admittedly, the choil shots don't show the full picture at all. Laser thin tips on both. Both incredible forging to get the distal taper. A+ work all around.


 WOW! And that Xerxes!!!


----------



## bm11

Dramatic choil shots there @thebradleycrew!


----------



## mack

thebradleycrew said:


> A tale of two knives here. New S-grind 250mm x 60mm from Ben Kamon and new Xerxes workhorse by Jannis, 250mm x 55mm.
> Both just incredible knives. Admittedly, the choil shots don't show the full picture at all. Laser thin tips on both. Both incredible forging to get the distal taper. A+ work all around.
> View attachment 59849
> View attachment 59848
> View attachment 59847
> View attachment 59846
> View attachment 59845



Those are my 2 favourite knife makers. Third one is the german hobbyist, I mentioned a few pages before.

To me the european makers ( especially those who are speaking German as I do) deliver by far the best performance for the money.

Mack.


----------



## thirsty0ne

Mack knows what’s up...


----------



## Barmoley

Two new additions. So different and yet beautiful in their own right...


----------



## Brian Weekley

Very nice.


----------



## Elliot

Just arrived. 

Super quick fly by here: https://imgur.com/gallery/ruQ1UQW


----------



## ashy2classy

Elliot said:


> Just arrived.



Sweet! What size?


----------



## Elliot

ashy2classy said:


> Sweet! What size?


 
Technically 270mm, but actual measurements are 260x53-ish. Impossible to fully verify, but good chance it’s Kaz.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Kip wide bevel in AEBL

I gave Jules the following specs and let him do his thing


laser grind / feel
The spine thickness is fine - do what you want
210 - 220 edge length
50mm ish at the heel
flatter profile
steel - whatever you feel best working on I do not want differently hardened but mono, iron over carbon, stainless over carbon, full stainless is all ok
wide bevel-ish if possible
Wa handle - simple and stylish not blingy


----------



## Marek07

Elliot said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> Super quick fly by here: https://imgur.com/gallery/ruQ1UQW


Drool-worthy! [emoji16]


----------



## ashy2classy

Elliot said:


> Technically 270mm, but actual measurements are 260x53-ish. Impossible to fully verify, but good chance it’s Kaz.


Amazing!! Enjoy!


----------



## Michi

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Kip wide bevel in AEBL


That's definitely a laser. And that distal taper is super impressive. You should lend it to a surgeon to get an expert opinion!


----------



## suntravel

pentryumf said:


> Do you mind sharing the makers name?
> 
> Looking over the Sandvik temperature requirements would -70 deg. C really have that much contribution to increased abrasion resistance vs. Iced salt water?



Yes it removes more austenite from the steel, real cryo would be even better 

For my epiriance as a maker the difference between AEB-L and 14C28N is marginal, works with same HT, gives the same HRC, is as easy to sharpen, maybe 14C28N will hold the sharpness a bit longer, but both are easy to get sharp almost forever with a Dick Mikro Honing steel before there is a need to put them on stones.

By the way i made this knife.

Regards

Uwe


----------



## RDalman

suntravel said:


> Yes it removes more austenite from the steel, real cryo would be even better
> 
> Uwe



Depends on how much retained austenite there is, and also tempering temp (as that converts RA in some cases). On aeb-l according to verhoeven: a room temp 20% RA is down to 0,4% with a -78c deepcool. So saying LN2 cryo is alot better in that scenario is kindof a stretch imo


----------



## suntravel

Jep right, not the biggest improvement with LN2, but more bucks per knife, thats the reason i decided to use only dry ice...

Regards

Uwe

and nice to meet you here Robin


----------



## Sanchezi

Top to Bottom:

1. Okada White #2 240mm Takobiki


Bought this 2nd hand, but it takes an incredibly sharp edge. Smooth and silky cutting on large roasts, raw fish, tenderloins, etc. The slight curve in the spine is from water quenching. Didn't know if it would negatively impact performance... I would say this is the best slicing knife I have used.

2. Custom Octopus Knife designed by me, made by Grimm Knife Co. 8.5" Carbon Damascus (15N20, 5160, Ni200) @ 62 HRC. 


So... I wanted to find a sakimaru takobiki gyuto knife, but all I could find were single beveled eel knives which are turbo thick. So, I called around and found a blacksmith to make me the knife that I wanted. Bonus is that the handle turned out even better than I expected with the octopus suspension in acrylic resin. I love this knife. There is something about creating your own vision and finding a great group of people to make it a reality. Couldn't recommend the custom process more.

3. Carter Knives 207mm Fukugozai Butcher Knife. Hitachi White Steel Core laminated with 410 Stainless Steel.


$500 Gamble Box from home butcher. I was not expecting a knife of this shape. It's like a kirtisuke with a massive belly. I have only had time to blast through some onions, celery, and strips of paper lol. So far, it works great and it is wacky enough to keep in my collection.

BONUS: BoardSmith 24"x18"x2" Walnut and Cherry cutting board 

This board is so fantastic. I have been using it daily for the last 8 months and it's still looking great!


----------



## Ktva

First impression: I like it


----------



## drsmp

Inspired by @kippinton K tip Bunka, I converted an eBay pickup Masakage Zero bunka . Jules was kind enough to provide pictures with measurements of his knife as well as feedback along my way.


----------



## wind88

Totally looks like father Tanaka. More layers and abstract dammy plus the laser-esque grind


----------



## thirsty0ne

From Thailand with love.


----------



## IsoJ

From JNS, A bit bigger one than the first J-knife. Few pictures(crappy . 

No there is some clearance for knuckles . Just few onions, peppers and tomatoes for test. Ootb edge wasn’t so sharp (vs.Sakai Yusuke 240) at least with tomatoes. Onions and red peppers no proplem. Some patina developing in the edge after 10min cutting. Maybe this is my first knife to the stones(yes, been quite active with the acquisitions ).

First impressions real good, I like the height a lot, clearance for good crip and them some . Weight is much more than Sakai, but I like it and I dont do several hours in a row cutting so it doesnt play any part.


----------



## Patrick Gilmartin

AT5760 said:


> View attachment 59632
> Picked up this little guy at Strata in Portland. Really nice little shop.


I keep meaning to check out that shop! But last two times ivr driven up to Portland it's been on a Monday and they closed


----------



## jacko9

KU finish Kato 240mm


----------



## Matus

So this somehow happened ... just popped up when I was vulnerable 






Now when I look at the right side of my knife holder it looks like I should do some comparisons 

Left to right:

CCK 1303
Moritaka 180 AS
Takeda (N)AS
Masakage Koishi AS


----------



## MarkC

Matus said:


> So this somehow happened ... just popped up when I was vulnerable
> 
> View attachment 60261
> 
> 
> Now when I look at the right side of my knife holder it looks like I should do some comparisons
> 
> Left to right:
> 
> CCK 1303
> Moritaka 180 AS
> Takeda (N)AS
> Masakage Koishi AS
> 
> View attachment 60262


Would love to see some comparisons on these. Great collection!


----------



## OnionSlicer

I've been waiting for a sujihiki to come in stock at JKI for a few months, and ended up succumbing to the watanabe nakiri hype in the meantime. This thing really chops.


----------



## Dendrobatez

The wife needed a slicer for work so I was looking for stainless or clad, ended up with this. Fit and finish is just about perfect. NitroV at 61hrc.


----------



## CiderBear

@OnionSlicer nice knife! Which handle option did you get?


----------



## OnionSlicer

CiderBear said:


> @OnionSlicer nice knife! Which handle option did you get?


It's "Octagonal shaped Enju wood with water buffalo horn hilt", the standard configuration of his 165 pro version. The wood was dry when I received it, so I oiled it before using.


----------



## Patrick Gilmartin

Itsuo Doi 240 blue 2 gyuto


----------



## daveb

I was given a 10" Forschner Boning Knife by one of the members on this forum a couple years back. I've used it a lot on silverskin and removing fat layers from bottom rounds. Liked it well enough I asked Pig Iron Forge is he could clone it for me using better steel, better handle and of course incorporate Wilbur, the pig into the design. He met my expectations and then some with an AEBL blade well ground for the tasks and a handle I won't lose sight of.











In the spirit in which the Forschner was given to me, I'm prepared to give it to someone that can use it and hope they like it as well as I have. Would prefer it go to a young cook getting started - Chefs, send your names to me.


----------



## Dendrobatez

@daveb that is a cool blade, pig iron posts a lot of good stuff on Reddit - nice to see some good things about them here.


----------



## daveb

Thanks. Reddit is where I first noticed his stuff. 

Hope you and Panda are not getting too wet.


----------



## labor of love

Mizuno blue1 KS has arrived.


----------



## HRC_64

labor of love said:


> Mizuno blue1 KS has arrived.View attachment 60445



The tip transition and belly profile on that one looks like an improvement on earlier iterations, eg...

Old versions:


----------



## labor of love

Yes, exactly. Less belly than previous incarnations less KS pointyness closer to kaeru profile. Also 198 grams.


----------



## marc4pt0

labor of love said:


> Mizuno blue1 KS has arrived.View attachment 60445




Need more pics, stats and quick review on this one. Looks really sharp


----------



## labor of love

marc4pt0 said:


> Need more pics, stats and quick review on this one. Looks really sharp


Haha.
Just arrived to work. Stay tuned I can supply a few thoughts after a little use.


----------



## CiderBear

@labor of love is that one from the CKC sale?


----------



## Gjackson98

Munetoshi honyaki 240mm; 248mm x 50mm 
Little short at heel for my liking, 52 is my spot. 
Should be a fun toy.


----------



## labor of love

CiderBear said:


> @labor of love is that one from the CKC sale?


This knife was definitely not on sale. I’m hoping it lives up to the $620 retail price.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> This knife was definitely not on sale. I’m hoping it lives up to the $620 retail price.


Certainly looks the part. Got a choil shot? Height at the heel?


----------



## labor of love

Corradobrit1 said:


> Certainly looks the part. Got a choil shot? Height at the heel?


hang tight. im about to bring discussion back to the DX thread I started a month or so ago.


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> This knife was definitely not on sale. I’m hoping it lives up to the $620 retail price.


It's got the looks, hopefully it also performs.


----------



## Midsummer

Mizuno has captured my imagination recently. Those KS examples are cool.


----------



## Corradobrit1

valgard said:


> It's got the looks, hopefully it also performs.


I'm guessing thats a safe bet


----------



## labor of love

Probably gonna sell the Miz. All the fun stuff happening in the grind is on the right side. Story of my life.


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> Probably gonna sell the Miz. All the fun stuff happening in the grind is on the right side. Story of my life.


Mizuno really doesn't like lefties. My honyaki is amongst the most asymmetrical grinds I have seen in double bevels.


----------



## labor of love

@valgard check out the choil shots I posted on The dx thread. Older pics of @Chuckles dx was 50/50 ish while mine from the newest batch are kinda asymmetrical. I’m just a really unlucky guy


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> @valgard check out the choil shots I posted on The dx thread. Older pics of @Chuckles dx was 50/50 ish while mine from the newest batch are kinda asymmetrical. I’m just a really unlucky guy


Its not all bad news LOL
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-49579810


----------



## labor of love

I already knew lefties were superior, but thank you for the reinforcement


----------



## CiderBear

@labor of love aw man, that's a shame to hear, I'm sorry both your recent knives didn't work out.

Shoulda bought my Toyama tho


----------



## pete84

A few "new-to-me" westerns off B/S/T:



IMG_3475 by pedrito92, on Flickr


----------



## Brian Weekley

I recently followed a KKF thread on paring knives. I must admit that I’ve been a bit of a snob when it came to paring knives. Years ago I bought 10 Victorinox paring knives and didn’t consider them worthy of love and attention. Because of the thread I purchased a proper paring knife from Will Newham in Tasmania. It’s a 4” Aeb-L blade with a very nice lace oak and brass handle. Pictures below. Will made me up a nice leather saya to protect the blade in my travelling roll. I put it to work on a fresh pineapple to welcome the newest member of my family. Beautifully made as usual from Will. Couldn’t be happier!








The


----------



## Hamesjo

Hinoura Hyakuren 240 mm 
The thinness behind the edge is bordering on impossible with this one. I'm loving it


----------



## CiderBear

@Hamesjo you can't say that and not show us a choil shot!


----------



## podzap

My wife has been begging me to buy this knife for her for quite some time now, finally did it. Mac SB-105 - 270mm (10.5 in) with a scalloped blade.


----------



## Matus

We have that same bread knife and could not be happier. Love the scallops and gentle belly to the profile.


----------



## captaincaed

pete84 said:


> A few "new-to-me" westerns off B/S/T:
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3475 by pedrito92, on Flickr


How you liking that Xerxes? My new one is RAD


----------



## Geigs

captaincaed said:


> View attachment 60701
> 
> How you liking that Xerxes? My new one is RAD


Oh my.


----------



## captaincaed

I love the positive grip on the pinky part of the handle. For doing some work it's nice to have a solid grip when you can't use a choked up pinch grip. I don't think I'm ever letting this one go.


----------



## pete84

captaincaed said:


> View attachment 60701
> 
> How you liking that Xerxes? My new one is RAD



Love it. Has nice resonance on board contact/pleasant springy heat treat while having a very usable profile and shape/length for general prep. Lighter than it looks/very blade forward. Only stropped on a 5k stone/felt so far but great balance between hardness and sharpenability IMO. Tip is precise and the handle comfy. For the price, it is a helluva of a performer

The 1st Gen Primus look great with the contrasting bolster/pin, nice snag!


----------



## captaincaed

pete84 said:


> Love it. Has nice resonance on board contact/pleasant springy heat treat while having a very usable profile and shape/length for general prep. Lighter than it looks/very blade forward. Only stropped on a 5k stone/felt so far but great balance between hardness and sharpenability IMO. Tip is precise and the handle comfy. For the price, it is a helluva of a performer
> 
> The 1st Gen Primus look great with the contrasting bolster/pin, nice snag!


Good snag yourself, I'm glad you like it, and I agree with the "resonance" feel. It's a great cutter, nice Sakai size feels just about right. Mine still has the seller's edge (I was told "Aizu maybe") so it's toothy, with cutting feedback, but what feels like a durable edge. Looking forward to putting it through a big prep soon.


----------



## MrHiggins

captaincaed said:


> Good snag yourself, I'm glad you like it, and I agree with the "resonance" feel. It's a great cutter, nice Sakai size feels just about right. Mine still has the seller's edge (I was told "Aizu maybe") so it's toothy, with cutting feedback, but what feels like a durable edge. Looking forward to putting it through a big prep soon.


I typically like mid- to heavy-weights, but I'm having a hard time putting my Primus down lately. I can't believe how thin the tip is. Such a fun knife!


----------



## Hamesjo

CiderBear said:


> @Hamesjo you can't say that and not show us a choil shot!



Here's a slightly blurry choil shot


----------



## luther




----------



## Chefchef

Matus said:


> We have that same bread knife and could not be happier. Love the scallops and gentle belly to the profile.


Did you order it from us? Or is there a seller in Europe? Thank you very much


----------



## Matus

Chefchef said:


> Did you order it from us? Or is there a seller in Europe? Thank you very much



I got mine via Amazon, the seller is apparently in DE


----------



## Migraine

luther said:


>



Catchys seem so underloved on here 

Look like a fantastic pair. I'm in love with mine.


----------



## captaincaed

MrHiggins said:


> I typically like mid- to heavy-weights, but I'm having a hard time putting my Primus down lately. I can't believe how thin the tip is. Such a fun knife!


It is fun, but it feels serious too. That high, thin grind with a mid weight spine sounds simple but it's a killer combo


----------



## Corradobrit1

captaincaed said:


> That high, thin grind with a mid weight spine sounds simple but it's a killer combo


Its why I like Comets and Halcyon Forge


----------



## Anton

lars78 said:


>



One fancy sexy bread knife


----------



## suntravel

Well its a Xerxes 

Regards

Uwe


----------



## Travis petosa

New to me 9nine off BST

Loving it so far. Great weight and grind on it.


----------



## Spadazzo88

This is my first one. A yoshikane in shirogami 2 with iron clad. First high end knife and first Japanese one.
I use since a couple of month ago and I love it. Just a few rust spot (used an eraser to take care of it) at the beginning but now I learned and is great also in maintenance !


----------



## podzap

I actually did a comparison shot of the new MAC SB-105 and our Fiskars bread knife. Or Zwilling bread knife is the same size as the Fiskars.


----------



## inferno

is the mac better than the fiskars? I have the fiskars chefs knife from the same series. its 52 hrc according to them


----------



## podzap

inferno said:


> is the mac better than the fiskars? I have the fiskars chefs knife from the same series. its 52 hrc according to them



We have 2 Fiskars filet knives from the same series (my wife brought them to the marriage about 7 years ago), and then we also have a few Fiskars knives from the all-steel series. The Fiskars stuff ain't bad - it's really easy to sharpen and holds an edge OK.

She likes the MAC better, so that's all that counts


----------



## CiderBear

Ya'll weren't kidding when you said Watanabe keyaki gyutos were special


----------



## podzap

The handle looks big enough for you to grip it with BOTH of your hands!


----------



## atb

CiderBear said:


> Ya'll weren't kidding when you said Watanabe keyaki gyutos were special


what size is that? Just ordered a 270mm gyuto from him but with octo ho+buff he was outta keyaki unfortunately


----------



## CiderBear

@podzap big handle or tiny hand? 
@atb it's 240mm. It feels great, really well-balanced and not too heavy (233g)


----------



## drsmp

Yoshikane 245 edge/50 heel height W2 core and stainless clad with marbled horn/ebony handle. James at Knives and Stone picked out a very nice blade and handle.


----------



## atb

nicee. thats my style. hopin its all i think its gonna be. shinichi seems like a good guy.0


----------



## lowercasebill

A thing of beauty and a joy to behold.


----------



## atb

drsmp said:


> View attachment 60997
> View attachment 60998
> View attachment 60999
> View attachment 61000
> View attachment 61001
> View attachment 61002
> Yoshikane 245 edge/50 heel height W2 core and stainless clad with marbled horn/ebony handle. James at Knives and Stone picked out a very nice blade and handle.


I love that blade. its thin but not to the point where i cant use it at work. finish is very nice too.


----------



## Brian Weekley

At first I wondered why anybody would dispose of a very nice Kurosaki Gyuto (see BST). Now I see the Yoshikane that took its place in your block and see why. A very yummy blade! Then again ... couldn’t you just have bought another block?


----------



## drsmp

No room at the Inn!
Left side of the knife, the marbled horn is very nice


----------



## Brian Weekley

Now that is a very sweet view ... make one want to slice something up! Don’t you have a bigger drawer? Where’s Ashy when you need inspiration?


----------



## inferno

drsmp said:


> View attachment 61016
> View attachment 61017
> No room at the Inn!
> Left side of the knife, the marbled horn is very nice



why dont you have them on a magnetic holder on display?? seems like a waste hiding them in that drawer imo.


----------



## drsmp

@inferno 
They are safe hiding in their drawer. I have 2 cats and 2 teenagers.


----------



## Bcos17

New Dalman 210 Honyaki with a mirror finish. Heavier than I expected but it feels fantastic. I have a feeling it will permanently replace all other 210s for me.


----------



## Travis petosa

Another new buy off of BST I can’t help myself :/. Been wanting a smaller guyoto for a long time and couldn’t pass this up. Thanks to thebradleycrew for hooking this one up. 
Raquin 205mm guyoto


----------



## Brian Weekley

Caudle cutlery K-Tip Gyuto. White #2, 227mm. New to me curtesy of Pensacola Tiger. Wonderful knife. Perfect for my big hand. First job up ... kernelling 1o cobs of freshly picked sweet corn to make corn and lobster chowder. Needless to say this knife made a “sweet job” of the task. Don’t ever look for this blade to appear again on BST ... it’s a keeper. Don’t you love that saya?


----------



## IsoJ

Yep, nice rustic looking saya


----------



## cheflarge

Nice knife, as well!


----------



## ian

Oh, smart! I’m going to start using my knives for stirring too.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Actually I would never use my knife to stir food ... I like eating off the tip of them and I’m picking up a mouthful of sweet corn to eat in the pic. It’s especially fun doing that with my xlge Takeda Chinese clever. .... Yum!


----------



## Stratguy

Recently, I picked up an old batch KS that needed a little love. I sent it to Dave Martell who thinned and refinished the blade. He did an absolutely incredible job (thanks Dave!). I don't think this knife ever looked this good.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Very nice!


----------



## Carterwhopkins

Looks better than new!


----------



## Carterwhopkins

Looks better than new!


----------



## Stratguy

Thanks. Almost afraid to use it.


----------



## labor of love

Stratguy said:


> Recently, I picked up an old batch KS that needed a little love. I sent it Dave Martell who thinned and refinished the blade. He did an absolutely incredible job (thanks Dave!). I don't think this knife ever looked this good.


I’m curious how it compares to that other KS you have arriving.


----------



## Stratguy

I have two - this one is old batch and the other is very recent. The difference in the blades is very significant. The blade on the old one is much more substantial with virtually no taper, it's thicker overall, and the balance point is a little forward of a pinch grip. The new one is thinner, has a distal taper and feels much lighter. The balance point is more towards the heel. It's a much more agile feeling knife. They are completely different from one another. I'm a really big fan of the KS - both great IMO, but very different.


----------



## Stratguy

Labor, I just realized what you meant! That other KS...sorry. Will give you my thoughts early in the week.


----------



## Ryndunk

195mm


----------



## lowercasebill

Fujiwara Teruyasu. Nice


----------



## pd7077

I’ve slowed down on knife purchases, but I pretty much forced a good buddy to sell this to me as soon as I found out that he had it. I’ve been wanting one for the longest time so I definitely owe my buddy a big favor for passing this one off to me. Measures 272x55 [emoji7]


----------



## Brian Weekley

Wow! That IS sweet! I love your pics ... time to get rid of my cutting board! ... maybe I could find a nice young model ....


----------



## atb

few new guys:
(left to right)
• Watanabe Pro Deba 180mm blue 2 from Carbon Knife Co. 
• Toyama Noborikoi Honyaki Sujihiki 270mm from KKF
• Watanabe Pro 270mm Gyuto s/s clad blue w/ octo handle from Watanabe


----------



## CiderBear

@atb that 270mm Wat looks beastly. How heavy is it?


----------



## atb

@CiderBear it is. I laughed when I unboxed it. Wanna see what the 300 would be like... Its 244g w/ the octagon


----------



## CiderBear

@atb that's actually really light. The 240mm KU Wat I borrowed from daveb was 254g lol


----------



## Barmoley

The newer ss clad ones seem to be significantly lighter than the iron clad used to be. The old 210 I had was 227 and 240 was 253. The newer ss clad 240 I had was 213. This seems to about what they weight now looking at what others posted.


----------



## CiderBear

Don't know if it's just the stainless clad though. I got 1 of the 2 remaining iron clad and mine is only 233g with keyaki handle. He said both was 230g. The knife feels a lot more balanced than my old stainless clad Toyama (217g but a lot more weight towards the blade), so I think perhaps both blades weight similar and keyaki is just a bit more heavy than ho wood.


----------



## Barmoley

CiderBear said:


> Don't know if it's just the stainless clad though. I got 1 of the 2 remaining iron clad and mine is only 233g with keyaki handle. He said both was 230g. The knife feels a lot more balanced than my old stainless clad Toyama (217g but a lot more weight towards the blade), so I think perhaps both blades weight similar and keyaki is just a bit more heavy than ho wood.


You might be right. The iron clads I had were 3 or so years old so maybe newer ones of any type are lighter.


----------



## atb

I think these newer knives are starting to get thinner as well. Not quite as workhorsey but still a beast of a knife just by size. But yes, Almost all of the weight rests near the heel. I think newer Toyamas are looking like this too but not sure 100%.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I’ve been reading some very good reports on knives made by Mert Tansu. When the opportunity came up I picked up two of his knives. The first is a 230mm gyuto of his Hunter Valley Branch line. 230mm San Mai 1095 core, mild steel cladding, 50mm at the heel. A fully reactive blade which I like very much. Nice Bocote and Blackwood handle. It would look to be a very nice everyday workhorse. The second is a much more refined finish 260mm Sam Mai gyuto. Blue#2 core with a soft iron cladding. 52mm at the heel, beautiful spalted tamarind handle and complete with case and very nice saya. 

Both knives seem to be very reflective of the personality of the maker. No nonsense workhorses with beefy demeanour’s ready to get to work. I’ll test fly both of them this weekend.


----------



## Jon-cal

Joining the Raquin club. 255 KT


----------



## Eitan78

My search is over!
I was finally able to get my hands on those
Twin sisters 270 sujihiki western handle shigefusa


----------



## Namaxy

I was committed to shrinking the collection, but somehow there became additions......


----------



## crocca86

Namaxy said:


> I was committed to shrinking the collection, but somehow there became additions......
> 
> View attachment 61355


Beautiful knives!! How’s the Jiro performance?


----------



## Corradobrit1

My small collection of unusual Kurouchi finish TF's

Top - Morihei 240 Ku W#1 gyuto and soft iron cladding, finished on Jnats by Morihei. No mistaking that TF DNA.
Middle - 210 Denka gyuto with 'tou cou' kanji and Ebony handle.
Bottom - 120 Ku Maboroshi petty, leftover from a custom order for a wedding (lucky guests).





TFTFTFTF


----------



## Corradobrit1

Namaxy said:


> I was committed to shrinking the collection, but somehow there became additions......
> 
> View attachment 61355


Whats the edge retention like on the Jiro. Have you sharpened it?

I can see why you kept the lower 2. 3rd one down looks like a Haburn. Whats the bottom one? Very nice


----------



## Corradobrit1

Eitan78 said:


> My search is over!
> I was finally able to get my hands on those
> Twin sisters 270 sujihiki western handle shigefusa
> View attachment 61342


Perseverance is key. Glad you got the payback. Now if only I could find my Kato 240 or 210WH


----------



## minibatataman

Jon-cal said:


> Joining the Raquin club. 255 KT
> 
> View attachment 61325
> 
> 
> View attachment 61324


That looks mediocre at best. Not worth it. I'll take if off your hands


----------



## Namaxy

Corradobrit1 said:


> Whats the edge retention like on the Jiro. Have you sharpened it?
> 
> I can see why you kept the lower 2. 3rd one down looks like a Haburn. Whats the bottom one? Very nice



Love the Jiro so far, but haven't had it for very long. Purchased sans handle, and just got it back from Ken with the handle. He did a great job, as the spine is very stout, and I really want the balance to be at the pinch. Speaking of thick spines, Mert's HVB also quite thick.

Yes - 3rd knife down is Ian's work, which I love. Great product and very professional to work with. He made a matching bunka which I use often and need to clean up. The bottom knife is a TX knives Damasteel from Denmark with Elm burl. My first try of Damasteel. Great cutter. Handle is possibly a little small for my tastes.


----------



## captaincaed

Fuuuu


----------



## daveb

I hate it when that happens.....


----------



## captaincaed

I flicked a seed out of a pepper.... Third time using it


----------



## Corradobrit1

captaincaed said:


> I flicked a seed out of a pepper.... Third time using it


How did a seed tip the blade?


----------



## captaincaed

My best guess, I cut up some kebab veg (onion zucchini mushroom and pepper). Only lateral move was flicking out seeds. Or I could be a clumsy oaf on the board. Learning experience! The tip is crazy fine, like the Ikeda w3 I have.


----------



## Barmoley

It is very easy to fix, so don't be upset too much.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Finally got this beautiful knife from @Andrei and it is wonderful. @Andrei was a pleasure to work with and his communication and professionalism was A+. He made the knife exactly to the specs I wanted. Couldn't be more pleased. Steel is T-1 san mai clad. Lunar Ebony handle. Specs are:
274 grams, heel at 60mm, blade at 250mm, OAL 410mm, 5mm thick out of handle with strong distal taper.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Congrats brother ... gorgeous knife!


----------



## Barmoley

@Andrei does excellent work. Every single knife I bought from him exceeded expectations. One of his knives is my wife's favorite and that says a lot...





His and hers....


----------



## daddy yo yo

thebradleycrew said:


> Finally got this beautiful knife from @Andrei and it is wonderful. @Andrei was a pleasure to work with and his communication and professionalism was A+. He made the knife exactly to the specs I wanted. Couldn't be more pleased. Steel is T-1 san mai clad. Lunar Ebony handle. Specs are:
> 274 grams, heel at 60mm, blade at 250mm, OAL 410mm, 5mm thick out of handle with strong distal taper.
> View attachment 61409
> View attachment 61408
> View attachment 61407
> View attachment 61405
> View attachment 61406
> View attachment 61404
> View attachment 61403


100% my taste!


----------



## Andrei

thebradleycrew said:


> Finally got this beautiful knife from @Andrei and it is wonderful. @Andrei was a pleasure to work with and his communication and professionalism was A+. He made the knife exactly to the specs I wanted. Couldn't be more pleased. Steel is T-1 san mai clad. Lunar Ebony handle. Specs are:
> 274 grams, heel at 60mm, blade at 250mm, OAL 410mm, 5mm thick out of handle with strong distal taper.
> View attachment 61409
> View attachment 61408
> View attachment 61407
> View attachment 61405
> View attachment 61406
> View attachment 61404
> View attachment 61403





Barmoley said:


> @Andrei does excellent work. Every single knife I bought from him exceeded expectations. One of his knives is my wife's favorite and that says a lot...
> 
> View attachment 61411
> 
> His and hers....


Thank you guys very much for your kind words and beautiful photos


----------



## cheflarge

Andrei said:


> Thank you guys very much for your kind words and beautiful photos


I have several pieces of Andrei's & couldn't agree more! [emoji106]


----------



## Brian Weekley

I honestly don’t know how ashy2classy could part with this Takeda Classic 240 Gyuto but I’m sure glad he did. To my eye it’s perfect, and with Takeda that says something very special. It may be possible but I have never found another maker who produces a blade like Takeda does. Incredibly thin and sharp. Beautiful karouchi finish. Amazing S grind. I like his knives so much that I rarely pass one of his AS blades by. This is not a small knife yet it weighs a mere 174gms. I have found all of the Takeda knives I own very easy to sharpen and I’m sure this gyuto is no different. I believe they are very reasonably priced but if you are looking for a thick bladed workhorse this is probably not the knife for you.


----------



## sumofruit

Brian Weekley said:


> I honestly don’t know how ashy2classy could part with this Takeda Classic 240 Gyuto but I’m sure glad he did. To my eye it’s perfect, and with Takeda that says something very special. It may be possible but I have never found another maker who produces a blade like Takeda does. Incredibly thin and sharp. Beautiful karouchi finish. Amazing S grind. I like his knives so much that I rarely pass one of his AS blades by. This is not a small knife yet it weighs a mere 174gms. I have found all of the Takeda knives I own very easy to sharpen and I’m sure this gyuto is no different. I believe they are very reasonably priced but if you are looking for a thick bladed workhorse this is probably not the knife for you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 61498
> View attachment 61499
> View attachment 61500



That profile almost resembles a santoku - is it in fact as straight/bull-nosed as it looks, and if so, is that by design? It's a beauty!


----------



## M1k3

sumofruit said:


> That profile almost resembles a santoku - is it in fact as straight/bull-nosed as it looks, and if so, is that by design? It's a beauty!



I'm no expert, but, I'd guess it's a byproduct of the height?


----------



## Kippington

sumofruit said:


> That profile almost resembles a santoku - is it in fact as straight/bull-nosed as it looks, and if so, is that by design? It's a beauty!


Beer bellied profiles are out of fashion right now, which means you gotta either have a bull-nose tip or have the tip-end of the spine angled down towards the board, like so:





Both of these styles...




If you don't pick one or the other, you get this:


----------



## Brian Weekley

There definitely is a “santoku” look to Takeda’s gyuto. Compared to other santoku’s that I own this gyuto has more “belly” which provides a better “rock” chopping ability than my santoku’s. Takeda also makes a more conventional gyuto shape in his sasanoha blade which I find is also very nice. This blade ... one of his fully reactive “AS” series, has an aerogami super steel core with a soft iron cladding. The karouchi finish has a lot of texture which gives the blade excellent food release and some rust resistance. I find the appearance to be very rustic and attractive. This is in contrast to his current production which has a stainless cladding with somewhat less texture. I understand that Takeda has stopped producing the “AS” or “Classic” series in preference to the stainless clad “NAS” series. Though not impossible the AS series Takeda’s are getting a little hard to find which is why I generally buy any well priced AS series Takeda’s that I encounter. This blade is an excellent example of Takeda’s “S” grind which I like and I have found more pronounced in his “AS” series when compared to his current production “NAS” series.


----------



## mack

Suisin Inox Honyaki with beautiful ebony wood and blond/marble horn ferrule. Fits perfect in my ebony/blond ferrule handle collection.
















Mack.


----------



## Benuser

Was looking for a stainless petty for fruit — almost all my other knives are carbons. Found an interesting size: 180mm. Misono 440 180mm 'slicer'.
Here with a 150mm for comparison.
Note the typical Misono spear point tip, and the relatively large handle.



Nice detail at this price point: the spine has been polished.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Corradobrit1 said:


> NOS Teruyasu Fujiwara Yo Denka 210 gyuto. This ones also got a very nice Ebony handle.
> Blade forged by TF and reprofiled with a finer edge by the master himself by special request. Choil shot speaks for itself.
> Fruit and veg just beg for mercy....:surrendar:


That is an awesome grind.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Keith Sinclair said:


> That is an awesome grind.


By the old man himself


----------



## sumofruit

CiderBear said:


> I haven't cooked large meals recently, so no chance to use both nakiris side by side for a long period of time. However, so far the White wedges more but has better food release, and the Blue the opposite. Which I think can be seen in the choil shots probably?



@CiderBear I'd love to get a Wat nakiri. Which of yours do you like more, and why? It looks like the white 'special' is still available on his website. Are you still happy with the 180mm length, and do you see any use for a 165? Would also value your thoughts on the handles. BTW, I've learned a ton from your posts, so thank you!


----------



## CiderBear

@sumofruit I like the Blue #2 more. It doesn't wedge food, and the fit and finish is worlds better. If you look at the Sharpening subforum, you should be able to find a thread I made about removing KU, because the White 2 has a disgusting KU finish, and the grind has some hollow spots. I finally spent a couple hours this week stripping the KU and trying to make the blade road even.

I like the 180mm length and weight too. I don't have the 165mm, but I imagine it would be pretty annoying trying to cut a larger onion with. I'm not a fast cutter, so I don't really need a lighter knife.

As for handles: I have 3 Wat handles: Honduran rosewood, ho wood, and keyaki. My favorite is keyaki, close second is the rosewood. The rosewood on my nakiri feels quite substantial, so the handle is a bit shorter than the ho wood handle. I've made a thread about Wat handle upgrades - if you go through it you'll see lots of Wat handles that other members have posted. I think ho wood is pretty boring, so I'm not the best person to give advice on this. One thing that really annoys me though is that the horn ferrule on my ho handle isn't polished (the one on the keyaki handle is)

Here's the White 2 with its disgusting KU, before and after photos. You can see that the blade face isn't nice and flat like the Blue 2 around the lamination line.


















And the 2 knives side by side before.


----------



## sumofruit

CiderBear said:


> @sumofruit I like the Blue #2 more. It doesn't wedge food, and the fit and finish is worlds better. If you look at the Sharpening subforum, you should be able to find a thread I made about removing KU, because the White 2 has a disgusting KU finish, and the grind has some hollow spots. I finally spent a couple hours this week stripping the KU and trying to make the blade road even.
> 
> I like the 180mm length and weight too. I don't have the 165mm, but I imagine it would be pretty annoying trying to cut a larger onion with. I'm not a fast cutter, so I don't really need a lighter knife.
> 
> As for handles: I have 3 Wat handles: Honduran rosewood, ho wood, and keyaki. My favorite is keyaki, close second is the rosewood. The rosewood on my nakiri feels quite substantial, so the handle is a bit shorter than the ho wood handle. I've made a thread about Wat handle upgrades - if you go through it you'll see lots of Wat handles that other members have posted. I think ho wood is pretty boring, so I'm not the best person to give advice on this. One thing that really annoys me though is that the horn ferrule on my ho handle isn't polished (the one on the keyaki handle is)
> 
> Here's the White 2 with its disgusting KU, before and after photos. You can see that the blade face isn't nice and flat like the Blue 2 around the lamination line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 2 knives side by side before.


Wow, @CiderBear - this is so incredibly helpful. Thank you for being so thorough and clear. Both are beautiful, and I'm amazed at how you were able to clean up the White. I'm so inspired!!! (And based on your rec, I'm likely going to go with the Blue - this will actually be my first Blue ..)


----------



## CiderBear

sumofruit said:


> Wow, @CiderBear - this is so incredibly helpful. Thank you for being so thorough and clear. Both are beautiful, and I'm amazed at how you were able to clean up the White. I'm so inspired!!! (And based on your rec, I'm likely going to go with the Blue - this will actually be my first Blue ..)



Of course, happy to help. Lmk if you have any other questions. 

Unrelated: I checked his site and it looks like someone grabbed the last 240mm iron clad with keyaki handle ever. Damn. I was seriously debating hoarding it lol.


----------



## sumofruit

CiderBear said:


> Of course, happy to help. Lmk if you have any other questions.
> 
> Unrelated: I checked his site and it looks like someone grabbed the last 240mm iron clad with keyaki handle ever. Damn. I was seriously debating hoarding it lol.



Didn't you already get the second to last one -- ever?! I was going to ask you about that. Jealous.


----------



## podzap




----------



## Brian Weekley

Does the Jolly Green Giant know you stole his petty?


----------



## Brian Weekley

I picked these up at a garage sale at the beginning of April. Just opened them up. Does anybody know what they are?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Brian Weekley said:


> I picked these up at a garage sale at the beginning of April. Just opened them up. Does anybody know what they are?
> 
> View attachment 61590


April 1st already?


----------



## Brian Weekley

Yeah ... last April ... they Just sat in a box in my carport.


----------



## lowercasebill

Brian Weekley said:


> I picked these up at a garage sale at the beginning of April. Just opened them up. Does anybody know what they are?
> Ginsu knives
> View attachment 61590


----------



## Brian Weekley

That was my first thought but when I looked at my Ginsu collection they were all scalloped edges. I checked Wikipedia but didn’t learn much. I found a slip of paper in the scratchy one that said “Blue”. The shiny one had a slip of paper in it that said “Tamahagane”. Don’t know what that all means. I’ll keep searching.


----------



## lowercasebill

Let us play Price is right.,who ever guesses the price of the 2 without going over wins what is behind door #1., a small flat rate box filled with armour wrap 6x6 paper. Free to conus., then you come clean. Who what where when $$. ??


----------



## Brian Weekley

Sounds good to me ...


----------



## Brian Weekley

Back in August thebradleycrew sold me a HF 240 gyuto. I like to welcome new members of my family by using them in the prep of a special meal. To me this knife demanded among the ultimate in comfort food meals ... a roast pork belly dinner. It took me a month to get it done but here it is. A gorgeous HF gyuto and a great meal.


----------



## danemonji

Just arrived...from vendor 240 wh gyuto


----------



## CiderBear

@danemonji niceeeee


----------



## Brian Weekley

Coming clean ... it’s a Kato 240mm Gyuto, Kasumi finish, blue steel. Here’s part of the provenance 

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/kato-240-gyuto.40527/


----------



## Brian Weekley

Coming clean ... Ikeda 240 gyuto, honyaki, tomahagane. Here’s part of the provenance

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...aki-hazenberg-sugimoto-koishi-honesuki.38497/


----------



## danemonji

Kato wh 240...
Just some first impressions after having some time with the knife. It feels and looks different from any other Japanese knife I've used and seen. The steel and cladding feels hard ( similar to hinoura in terms that it's got a crystal-like "ting" when you touch it on the nail) .The finish is perfect in its simplicity and you can tell that nothing is left to randomness: shape grind...kanji. Obsession about having exactly flat profile on either side and the tapering which is perfectly straight and thin kind of lets you wondering if this is machine made or human skill refined to perfection. To be honest i was expecting a bulky knife with a thick cross section...but it's actually slimmer than most s grind gyutos and i expect it to flow through food when being used. Last but not least Maxim fits very nicely a smooth handle and oils the blade before sending it...very professional.
I will let the pictures speak for themselves. Now i want to try it out and see how it cuts.


----------



## sumofruit

Brian Weekley said:


> Does the Jolly Green Giant know you stole his petty?


Funniest thing ever. Almost on the floor.


----------



## marc4pt0

Brian Weekley said:


> Back in August thebradleycrew sold me a HF 240 gyuto. I like to welcome new members of my family by using them in the prep of a special meal. To me this knife demanded among the ultimate in comfort food meals ... a roast pork belly dinner. It took me a month to get it done but here it is. A gorgeous HF gyuto and a great meal.
> 
> View attachment 61642
> View attachment 61643
> View attachment 61644
> View attachment 61645
> View attachment 61646



Nice to see this found a good home. I definitely miss it. Such a badass blade


----------



## marc4pt0

Just came in today. Already put it to work on nothing else but brisket of course. 
Here's a quick post pic:

Bryan Raquin Brisket Killer


----------



## Brian Weekley

I don’t get it! This gorgeous Tansu sat on the BST forum for two weeks with no takers. Even price reductions didn’t draw anybody in. Other knives sit for two minutes before they are gobbled up. This is an absolutely gorgeous knife. I can understand some people’s reluctance to take on a fully reactive blade. I get it ... too much work for some. But this blade is a 52100 monosteel. Virtually stainless and indestructible. Based on my experience a 52100 blade holds an edge well and is very easy to sharpen. The saya is one of the nicest I have and the handle is to die for. I sometimes say ... “if you snooze you lose”. In this case the only reason I have it is because a few were completely anesthetized. The knife will take its place in my rotating block for a month or so then will go to my large travelling roll. I often cook or participate in cooking for larger get together of friends and family. I inevitably get asked to carve whatever chunk of protein is being served. When that happens this is the knife I’ll casually bring out for the job .... and everybody at the dinner party will say ... “I really wish I was Brian”. If you hadn’t been sleeping when this post went up it could have been you. Thanks Barmoley for letting me have it.


----------



## panda

Brian Weekley said:


> Coming clean ... Ikeda 240 gyuto, honyaki, tomahagane. Here’s part of the provenance
> 
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...aki-hazenberg-sugimoto-koishi-honesuki.38497/
> 
> 
> View attachment 61662


How does it cut? What's the steel like?


----------



## Brian Weekley

I haven’t put it to use yet, and to be honest with you I don’t know whether I will. These knives are rare and getting rarer. It’s possible that just setting it aside is the best thing to do. It violates my policy of using every knife I buy but in this case I’m going to have to think about it. The Kato blue ... now that’s a different story on an equally rare knife. It goes to work this weekend on a family dinner.


----------



## rob

Brian Weekly, love the Tansu!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Thanks ... so do I!


----------



## marc4pt0

Brian Weekley said:


> I don’t get it! This gorgeous Tansu sat on the BST forum for two weeks with no takers. Even price reductions didn’t draw anybody in. Other knives sit for two minutes before they are gobbled up. This is an absolutely gorgeous knife. I can understand some people’s reluctance to take on a fully reactive blade. I get it ... too much work for some. But this blade is a 52100 monosteel. Virtually stainless and indestructible. Based on my experience a 52100 blade holds an edge well and is very easy to sharpen. The saya is one of the nicest I have and the handle is to die for. I sometimes say ... “if you snooze you lose”. In this case the only reason I have it is because a few were completely anesthetized. The knife will take its place in my rotating block for a month or so then will go to my large travelling roll. I often cook or participate in cooking for larger get together of friends and family. I inevitably get asked to carve whatever chunk of protein is being served. When that happens this is the knife I’ll casually bring out for the job .... and everybody at the dinner party will say ... “I really wish I was Brian”. If you hadn’t been sleeping when this post went up it could have been you. Thanks Barmoley for letting me have it.
> 
> View attachment 61703
> View attachment 61704
> View attachment 61705
> View attachment 61706




Your taste in recent acquisitions is quite familiar. 
I came so very close to picking up this Tansu. The only thing that stopped me was I have one that's almost identical


----------



## Brian Weekley

That I understand. I wasn’t trying to be prickly about it. I guess I’m more incredulous that it’s mine. Gorgeous knife. It’s going to be so much fun to listen to my family’s groans of envy at dinner this weekend. Front runner for protein is a roasted lamb shoulder.


----------



## Matus

Brian, there is a strong trend (includes me too) for 50+mm tall gyutos, might be one of the reasons the Mert took longer to sell. It looks gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Good point.


----------



## Michi

The handle looks gorgeous! What's the wood? Snakewood? Koa?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Wasn't it Tasmanian Blackwood? Whatever the wood is, it is a gorgeous knife! Enjoy!


----------



## Mute-on

Michi said:


> The handle looks gorgeous! What's the wood? Snakewood? Koa?



Very likely Ringed Gidgee


----------



## Brian Weekley

Length: 239 mm
Height: 49 mm
Weight: 215 g
Handle: Tasmanian Blackwood with bronze bolster


----------



## CiderBear

You've been on a roll just this past week, @Brian Weekley. Nice knives, congrats!


----------



## Brian Weekley

_
CB ... yeah it’s been a good week. Mostly due to the great members of KKF and their willingness to pass on some real treasures at very reasonable prices. The day will come when we will all look back and remark at the wonderful deals that were available on KKF in 2019. There are several knives on BST right now that are ridiculously good Prices on excellent knives. Sad that I can’t buy them all but when I see something I want I’m not going to hum and ha and let it sit around. 

One thing I am starting to learn is the role of blade height in gyuto selection. I’ve never given it much thought so long as it’s about 50mm. Some of the treasures I’ve snagged have been by owners who want more height. I’ll have to think about that. Either way you won’t see any of my acquisitions listed again on BST. They are all keepers. _


----------



## Johnny Manicotti

Just ordered this Konosuke Fujiyama circa 2016... it’s shipping today


----------



## Travis petosa

Johnny Manicotti said:


> View attachment 61778
> Just ordered this Konosuke Fujiyama circa 2016... it’s shipping today



I saw Phil post that up a little bit ago, thought about reaching out to him about it as well. Beautiful knife!


----------



## ian

Brian Weekley said:


> _Either way you won’t see any of my acquisitions listed again on BST. They are all keepers. _



I’m super jealous. Since I can only keep a mag strip’s worth at once, I can guarantee that every knife I’ve ever bought will someday end up on BST.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Give it time brother. Wages go up, kids leave home and the budget relaxes. The awkward side of my statement is that when my knives return to KKF it won’t be me posting them.


----------



## Rinarush

not the most beautiful knives but god damn this thing literally goes to 66 hrc and takes on an insane edge. That being said it's extraordinarily painful to sharpen. Kazan Hap 40 gyuto


----------



## ian

Brian Weekley said:


> Give it time brother. Wages go up, kids leave home and the budget relaxes. The awkward side of my statement is that when my knives return to KKF it won’t be me posting them.



Hah. This requires a like in comment form in addition to a button-push like.


----------



## crocca86

Some new additions to the gyuto family in the last month so why not take a family picture of it...


----------



## Brian Weekley

Wow ... and I thought I bought a bunch of knives last month! Congrats.


----------



## crocca86

Only 3 are the new one... the 210 kato wh, metal monkey and Raquin wh. One more is on the way


----------



## milkbaby

Brian Weekley said:


> I don’t get it! This gorgeous Tansu sat on the BST forum for two weeks with no takers. Even price reductions didn’t draw anybody in. Other knives sit for two minutes before they are gobbled up. This is an absolutely gorgeous knife. [...] I sometimes say ... “if you snooze you lose”. In this case the only reason I have it is because a few were completely anesthetized.



Totally AWESOME... I was shocked it was sitting for so long too. I think the pics in the BST thread weren't anywhere as good as yours may have contributed to it selling slow. Congrats!


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> Just arrived...from vendor 240 wh gyutoView attachment 61658
> View attachment 61657


Congrats on snagging one. What are the specs for the current WH240 release (edge length, height and weight?). Is the handle the usual Ho wood as it looks a little darker.


----------



## danemonji

I measured...
248mm length heel to tip.
53mm height at heel.
The handle is very smooth and oiled d-shaped ho wood, with a buffalo horn bolster. It is not as dark as the pictures show but color beige.
Edit.
The taper is 5mm at heel, 3.5mm where the last kanji ends, 2.5mm where the first kanji starts and keeps a steady 2mm right up towards the tip
Quite slim for a wh


----------



## daddy yo yo

Here is my most recent addition, a 237mm *Kippington work-pony in CPM-154* from this thread. I absolutely love the knife! I have had only 2 opportunities yet to use it (it arrived 2 days ago), but it is a pleasure to use. It has a gorgeous distal taper, and the tip is soooooooo freakin' thin, it is incredibly impressive how it flies through onions... Thank you so much Kippington, you did a fantastic job!

Just for your info, the other knife is not mine, it is just for reference from a German maker called "Moosschmiede".


----------



## Brian Weekley

Wow!


----------



## dmonterisi

Gesshin Hide b1 240 Yanagi. purchased weds from JKI and had in time for service tonight. awesome.


----------



## milkbaby

That Kippington gyuto is gorgeous!


----------



## K813zra

daddy yo yo said:


> Here is my most recent addition, a 237mm *Kippington work-pony in CPM-154* from this thread. I absolutely love the knife! I have had only 2 opportunities yet to use it (it arrived 2 days ago), but it is a pleasure to use. It has a gorgeous distal taper, and the tip is soooooooo freakin' thin, it is incredibly impressive how it flies through onions... Thank you so much Kippington, you did a fantastic job!
> 
> Just for your info, the other knife is not mine, it is just for reference from a German maker called "Moosschmiede".



I love the Kip! That said, something about that German knife really tickles my fancy.


----------



## Corradobrit1

K813zra said:


> I love the Kip! That said, something about that German knife really tickles my fancy.


No nonsense.


----------



## Brian Weekley

*SOLD Martell 300mm Sujihiki CPM-154 ...*

Or so the thread said minutes after Pachowder posted this absolutely gorgeous Sujihiki. He said the handle was special. You be the judge I think it’s a work of art. For a family dinner last night I got a chance to put my new Martell to use on a strip loin roast. Neither the roast nor the Martell disappointed. 

*














*


----------



## driver

Mmmm....
What the yummy pics!)))


----------



## crocca86

NKD Isasmedjan 225x58 gyuto


----------



## Brian Weekley

A champagne cork for a champagne blade.


----------



## marc4pt0

crocca86 said:


> View attachment 61998
> View attachment 61999
> View attachment 62000
> View attachment 62001
> View attachment 62002
> View attachment 62003
> NKD Isasmedjan 225x58 gyuto



This one gets me giddy. It’s got a lot of the calling cards of what I like in a knife


----------



## Xenif

Marko Workhorse Suji 270 in 52100


----------



## lowercasebill

Xenif said:


> Marko Workhorse Suji 270 in 52100View attachment 62063


Nice knife nice tenugui


----------



## IsoJ

From Isasmedjan a 278g laser


----------



## Corradobrit1

Xenif said:


> Marko Workhorse Suji 270 in 52100View attachment 62063


Lucky guy, lucky knife. I feel sorry for the guys who bought several tickets for the raffle to increase their chances. How does it cut?


----------



## Brian Weekley

I’m definitely a fan of Murray Carter’s knives. Then again I’m a fan of a lot of makers knives. thebradleycrew offered me a chance to add an important part of my Carter Collection. A 240mm International Pro Damascus Gyuto. I jumped at the chance and here it is. The last pic is a snap of my Carter knives ... I call it “The Carter Family”! Thanks to thebradleycrew. 








&


----------



## dmonterisi

pretty soon @Brian Weekley will need his own “show your newest unicorn” thread. fantastic acquisitions!


----------



## Brian Weekley

No unicorns in my collection. They ALL get used. Here’s a pic of my Kato blue in action ...


----------



## Mute-on

Brian Weekley said:


> No unicorns in my collection. They ALL get used. Here’s a pic of my Kato blue in action ...
> 
> View attachment 62122



What length is that? Looks like a 180, but maybe you just have huge hands


----------



## Brian Weekley

240mm ... I think the angle of the picture is deceiving ... but I do have big hands.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Brian Weekley said:


> 240mm ... I think the angle of the picture is deceiving ... but I do have big hands.



I had the same reaction. You make a 240 look like a big petty in this photo. [emoji16] Awesome!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Brian Weekley said:


> No unicorns in my collection. They ALL get used. Here’s a pic of my Kato blue in action ...
> 
> View attachment 62122


Just because some knives are considered as unicorns that doesn't necessarily mean that they don't get used...

But I enjoy seeing people use their unicorns! This is what they were crafted for, right!?


----------



## Brian Weekley

Sorry ... I thought the term unicorn implied something rare and fanciful ... possibly only existent in fable or lore. I stand happily corrected. Now the thread can be called “Brian Using his Unicorns” hmmmm ... I think New Knives is much better.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Brian, all you cook and eat is loin roast?!  Are you on a protein diet? 

Oh, and OT: you have accumulated a decent collection over the past weeks. I would say, you are now officially a member of those among this community who have a SERIOUS problem!


----------



## luther

MetalMonkey 233x71mm


----------



## Brian Weekley

I have a motto which goes “if it’s worth doing it’s worth doing to excess” but in fact my knife collecting activities goes back decades ... not at the recent pace but KKF is a treasure trove of wonderful knives, especially from western makers. ... I admit that most pics that I post in New Knives have shown some chunk of yummy boneless protein being laid waste a wonderful blade. To illustrate some diversity next up is a Zwilling 7” Rocking Santoku. I keep several German and Swiss knives for applications where my Japanese blades aren’t suitable imho.

Sweet corn season is at an end where I live and I took the opportunity to make some of my favourite corn and seafood chowder. As you can see my prep knife is asked to do some things that would surely chip my finer blades and would, at the very least, cause the hair to stand up on the back of my neck. The Zwilling excels taking such rough use in stride. I often give this knife as a gift. The people I give it to love it. I also gift it with a lifetime sharpening service. It’s likely the best knife they have ever used. Certainly the sharpest.


----------



## daddy yo yo

I have such knives too, I think it's Wüsthof Dreizack knives. And a Yaxell I don't care for... Good to have such blades in one's collection!


----------



## Xenif

Corradobrit1 said:


> Lucky guy, lucky knife. I feel sorry for the guys who bought several tickets for the raffle to increase their chances. How does it cut?


Well people shiuld just learn to stay away when they see my name on a list [emoji13] 
Knife came with absolutely NO edge at all so I haven't cut anything yet, and then went on vacation Im excited to get back and sharpen it


----------



## OnionSlicer

Hey Brian, it's me ur brother...


----------



## Brian Weekley

I always thought my dad was up to no good!


----------



## CiderBear

Joining the club at last .
TFTFTFTFTFTF












Initial reaction:
This is the cheapest version of the Morihei Hisamoto, iron-clad White 1 with bolster less handle.
The handle is rough, but it's actually better than I expected. It's sort of a hybrid between a Western yo and wa. It feels comfortable enough in hand, and the balance point is just right.






Quite hefty for a 210mm at 203g. The blade is tall at 54mm, and edge length is 214mm.

It feels like a very different knife from my V2 Kochi 225mm. The Kochi is lighter, a wee longer, and a little shorter at the heel. (and no, the Kochi won't be on BST anytime soon )


----------



## Brian Weekley

I love the karouchi finish.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Weight is in line with TF Mabs, but the Morihei's are definitely taller. I love the profiles which are better suited for a low arc slicing motion. Looking forward to seeing some patina shots and thoughts on edge retention. Interestingly no micro-chipping concerns with these knives, compliments of that great Jnat finish. The bad news is that once you go TF you never go back,... TFTFTF

Still waiting for my 210


----------



## CiderBear

@Brian Weekley thanks! It's actually quite rustic in person and it's not uniformly black - there are brown flakes here and there. It's a very different KU finish than my Kochi & Hinoura for sure. 

@Corradobrit1 I didn't know the Moriheis are taller. I love it! It's my first 210mm - I don't mind the length at all, but I can't stand short knives. Really glad this turned out as tall as my Wat lol. You weren't kidding about patina. I made duck breast for dinner and the blade first is already blue. I wish I could find an iron-clad Denka, that would be really sick. Have you ever tried asking Gaku if they take orders on iron clad knives?


----------



## Corradobrit1

CiderBear said:


> orders on iron clad knives?


They do, but are considered custom orders and therefore $$$$$$


----------



## CiderBear

Oh damn, more dollar signs than a normal Denka??


----------



## Corradobrit1

Sadly yes


----------



## CiderBear

@Corradobrit1 That makes these Morihei Hisamoto really great deals. Cheaper than a normal Maboroshi, and patinas nicely. Thanks again for all your advice before I got mine 

Also, this knife is taller than my 240mm Wat, lol.


----------



## Hassanbensober

I was very lucky and won a beautiful Japanese flamed cedar handle from Anton Kudris! I finally got up enough courage to rip apart a awesome Shig ku and rehandle it myself it was a thrill and great learning experience. New look old knife Thanks for sharing everyone love this thread!


----------



## Corradobrit1

CiderBear said:


> @Corradobrit1 That makes these Morihei Hisamoto really great deals. Cheaper than a normal Maboroshi, and patinas nicely. Thanks again for all your advice before I got mine
> 
> Also, this knife is taller than my 240mm Wat, lol.


There is some variation. My 210 w/bolster is 211x52 @197g. My 240 is also on the lighter shorter side of others I've heard about. How do you like the grind and food release? What about the tip, thats really a standout on these blades. Don't wait too long to put your own edge on it. Knife shines with a refined toothy edge (my preference).


----------



## Stratguy




----------



## parbaked

TLTLTLTLTLTLTLTL!!!
Tony's work is so fine...nice score!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Yoshikane SLD 245 gyuto. Custom handle by Ken. I missed it once in a fit of misguided economy when it went up for sale by Customfan . Regretted it but didn’t miss it twice when noideaatall1 put it back on the market. Am I ever glad I did. It’s a gorgeous knife. A keepers keeper. Put it to work tonight when cooking at a friends. BBQ’d leg of lamb. Simply a gorgeous knife.


----------



## Stratguy

parbaked said:


> TLTLTLTLTLTLTLTL!!!
> Tony's work is so fine...nice score!


Thanks. Tony was so great to work with. It’s in transit and can’t wait to get it.


----------



## Stx00lax

Brian Weekley said:


> Yoshikane SLD 245 gyuto. Custom handle by Ken. I missed it once in a fit of misguided economy when it went up for sale by Customfan . Regretted it but didn’t miss it twice when noideaatall1 put it back on the market. Am I ever glad I did. It’s a gorgeous knife. A keepers keeper. Put it to work tonight when cooking at a friends. BBQ’d leg of lamb. Simply a gorgeous knife.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62222
> View attachment 62223
> View attachment 62224
> View attachment 62225
> View attachment 62226



I regret selling my old one


----------



## talldrinkofwater

I’d fully intended to get an entry-level fujihiki before the holidays, but this custom 10” slicer caught my eye and became a brain worm about a month ago. I finally pulled the trigger and gave it a home today.

Blade is 1095; handle is giraffe bone.

Kind of looks like an old Sabatier in some ways.


----------



## MarkC

CiderBear said:


> @Brian Weekley thanks! It's actually quite rustic in person and it's not uniformly black - there are brown flakes here and there. It's a very different KU finish than my Kochi & Hinoura for sure.
> 
> @Corradobrit1 I didn't know the Moriheis are taller. I love it! It's my first 210mm - I don't mind the length at all, but I can't stand short knives. Really glad this turned out as tall as my Wat lol. You weren't kidding about patina. I made duck breast for dinner and the blade first is already blue. I wish I could find an iron-clad Denka, that would be really sick. Have you ever tried asking Gaku if they take orders on iron clad knives?


@CiderBear, might you have a photo of the blade after some use and how it is bluing? Thanks. Really love the profile.


----------



## Xin Sun

Just picked up from post office this morning. Konosuke FT Blue#2 255mm funayuki gyuto bought on last Thursday. Impressed by its weight that is different feeling from my FT white#2 225mm gyuto.


----------



## CiderBear

@MarkC yeah I'll post some after dinner to tonight. It might be too reactive for your taste though


----------



## K813zra

Picked up a new daily driver. Tanaka VG-10 Nashiji Western. Yeah, I am by no means a photographer--lol.


----------



## HRC_64

Xin Sun said:


> Just picked up from post office this morning. Konosuke FT Blue#2 255mm funayuki gyuto bought on last Thursday. Impressed by its weight that is different feeling from my FT white#2 225mm gyuto.



IIRC, the narrow emoto and thicker grind are typically to FM series vs FT.... although Kono do seem to change features alot nowadays....so maybe its a new generation.

This knife looks great tho, whatever its called


----------



## daveb

TF, Tough Finish?


----------



## ian

TFTF, terrible fit terrible finish.


----------



## Stx00lax

Well. This was certainly a drunken birthday purchase from EE. My wife isn’t stoked, stay tuned on some knives hitting bst to pay for my mistake(?) in the near future! 240mm


----------



## CiderBear

@Stx00lax damn that's thinnnnn

Do you know if the 10% EE discount applies to TF? I read somewhere on here that it doesn't


----------



## parbaked

Stx00lax said:


> Well. This was certainly a drunken birthday purchase from EE. My wife isn’t stoked, stay tuned on some knives hitting bst to pay for my mistake(?) in the near future!



The only mistake I can see is if you forgot to ask EE for your 10% KKF Forum discount...TFTFTFTFTF!!


----------



## Barmoley

CiderBear said:


> @Stx00lax damn that's thinnnnn
> 
> Do you know if the 10% EE discount applies to TF? I read somewhere on here that it doesn't


Last time I asked it applied, ask them they are good guys.


----------



## Barmoley

Stx00lax said:


> Well. This was certainly a drunken birthday purchase from EE. My wife isn’t stoked, stay tuned on some knives hitting bst to pay for my mistake(?) in the near future! 240mm



Why is it a mistake, is there something that is not shown on the pictures? Looks good from here, but ofcourse you would know better.


----------



## parbaked

CiderBear said:


> Do you know if the 10% EE discount applies to TF? I read somewhere on here that it doesn't



It does still apply. You just need to ask for the discount and provide your KKF user name when you order.


----------



## Stx00lax

No mistake at all, just a bit of sarcasm. I was able to pick out a nice example. However it does mean I’ll have to part with a knife or two.. but hey, that part of the fun.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Stx00lax said:


> Well. This was certainly a drunken birthday purchase from EE. My wife isn’t stoked, stay tuned on some knives hitting bst to pay for my mistake(?) in the near future! 240mm
> View attachment 62328
> View attachment 62329
> View attachment 62330
> View attachment 62331


Looks good from this ISP. Inspired buying I would say. Get drunk more often...... kidding. I've rarely seen a choil that fine OOTB. 240 0r 210?


----------



## daveb

Stx00lax said:


> No mistake at all, just a bit of sarcasm. I was able to pick out a nice example. However it does mean I’ll have to part with a knife or two.. but hey, that part of the fun.



Buy her a purse and all will be forgiven. Says the terminally single bachelor.....


----------



## Stx00lax

240mm. Otb edge is impressive too. In all actuality, my wife is super supportive as **** with my knives as I am with her hobbies. We’re a good team like that.. I will be posting a custom Marko in the next couple of days however to fund the denka


----------



## Corradobrit1

Stx00lax said:


> 240mm. Otb edge is impressive too. In all actuality, my wife is super supportive as **** with my knives as I am with her hobbies. We’re a good team like that.. I will be posting a custom Marko in the next couple of days however to fund the denka




Good choice. That Denka is a keeper, just like the wife. Marko who?

Really goes to show buying from EE and spending a little extra = no disappointments, at least until the other half finds out......btw if you didn't get the 10% no harm in asking for a kickback after the fact. Not like you signed up as a KKF member after making the purchase. Tell them your Enablers @KKF sent you. TFTFTF (Totally Fine)


----------



## Barmoley

Corradobrit1 said:


> Good choice. That Denka is a keeper, just like the wife. Marko who?
> 
> Really goes to show buying from EE and spending a little extra = no disappointments, at least until the other half finds out......btw if you didn't get the 10% no harm in asking for a kickback after the fact. Not like you signed up as a KKF member after making the purchase. Tell them your Enablers @KKF sent you. TFTFTF (Totally Fine)


Yeah, when I stopped by EE a year or a year and a half back the TFs they had were very good the ones I checked out at least. More expensive for sure, but might be worth it for the peace of mind.


----------



## Stx00lax

Corradobrit1 said:


> Good choice. That Denka is a keeper, just like the wife. Marko who?
> 
> Really goes to show buying from EE and spending a little extra = no disappointments, at least until the other half finds out......btw if you didn't get the 10% no harm in asking for a kickback after the fact. Not like you signed up as a KKF member after making the purchase. Tell them your Enablers @KKF sent you. TFTFTF (Totally Fine)


Ha! I’ve actually been a customer for a long time and have an industry discount. I’m not sure if that one works for people outside of the Seattle area.


----------



## PappaG

Really nice. I'm starting to join the TF party, late. Is that a custom handle? Did not realize that was an option for Denka's


----------



## Stx00lax

It’s ebony. You can pick between that and western from EE. I’m not usually a huge fan of ebony, but this one has a really nice taper that feels good in hand


----------



## Corradobrit1

Stx00lax said:


> It’s ebony. You can pick between that and western from EE. I’m not usually a huge fan of ebony, but this one has a really nice taper that feels good in hand


I'm with you there. I wan't impressed with the Konosuke FM Ebony handle which didn't have a nice tactile quality. Little to no taper and an odd shape that I never gelled with.
I'm sure these EE TF Denka's and maybe the Mabs are given handles in house.


----------



## IsoJ

Few of the recent ones on the board(behind the board propably my favorite one so far and the smaller one, the blade that my wife uses )

I am starting to lean a lot towards +55mm with the height, now the aprox 60mm feels the optimal..I propably need to put some blades on the BST ...


----------



## Carl Kotte

@IsoJ wow!


----------



## IsoJ

Carl Kotte said:


> @IsoJ wow!



Thanks. And by the way the Takamura is real good value for the money, good edge retention (at least in home use), quite handy for quick stuff when you can "forget" the knife in the kitchen and clean up later.


----------



## Xenif

Dalman prison shank, er, I meant to say wood carving knife!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Xenif said:


> Dalman prison shankView attachment 62391


----------



## CiderBear

@Xenif that's one fancy shiv you got there!


----------



## Grunt173

My newest knife is this GEC # 29 stag Stock Yard Whittler which is being guarded by Spike.


----------



## OnionSlicer

IsoJ said:


> Thanks. And by the way the Takamura is real good value for the money, good edge retention (at least in home use), quite handy for quick stuff when you can "forget" the knife in the kitchen and clean up later.



Is that Takamura 170mm? It just looks kinda... tiny.


----------



## IsoJ

Yes it is 170, it feels like a tall peeler after Toyama


----------



## Carl Kotte

IsoJ said:


> Thanks. And by the way the Takamura is real good value for the money, good edge retention (at least in home use), quite handy for quick stuff when you can "forget" the knife in the kitchen and clean up later.



I’ve tried something similar from Takamura and I was impressed. [emoji1303]


----------



## ian

Grunt173 said:


> My newest knife is this GEC # 29 stag Stock Yard Whittler which is being guarded by Spike.
> View attachment 62392



That cat looks ready to stick a fool.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> I’ve tried something similar from Takamura and I was impressed. [emoji1303]



My Chromax Gyuto has seen lots of abuse and keeps ticking.


----------



## Grunt173

ian said:


> That cat looks ready to stick a fool.


Lol. That's what I look like when somebody wakes me up too.


----------



## Receiver52

Another vote for Will Newham. Great knife.


----------



## OnionSlicer

Finally picked up a Sujihiki, and decided to go with something budget - Fujiwara FKM 270mm - perhaps if it ends up getting a lot of mileage I'll get something fancy one day. The wine color handle is surprisingly pleasant.


----------



## IsoJ

My first Dalman knife(2 actually ).
Now I just need to lurk at the bst and instagram to get lucky and have a bigger one for me


----------



## Carl Kotte

IsoJ said:


> My first Dalman knife(2 actually ).
> Now I just need to lurk at the bst and instagram to get lucky and have a bigger one for me



I was going to say they look like the perfect size. But, on closer inspection I realized the handle/blade ratio is unusual for a Gyuto. Where’s the balance point? [emoji39]


----------



## IsoJ

Heh, the balance point is perfectly in the middle . It is perfect tool for opening new boxes and packages with some speed and determination .


----------



## Marwin3000

I got this at Tsubaya in Tokyo the other day. White Steel #2. Not quite sure what to call this. A Bunka or a Kiritsuge Gyuto. 

I'm nut sure who the maker is, but the salesman said "Takada". Could it be Takada No Hamano?

Anyways, I really like it. It's small and really nimble. Probably a new favorite for veggies.


----------



## IsoJ

IsoJ said:


> From Isasmedjan a 278g laser



More photos. I've cut a few times with it and I like it a lot...


----------



## ian

Marwin3000 said:


> I got this at Tsubaya in Tokyo the other day. White Steel #2. Not quite sure what to call this. A Bunka or a Kiritsuge Gyuto.
> 
> I'm nut sure who the maker is, but the salesman said "Takada". Could it be Takada No Hamano?
> 
> Anyways, I really like it. It's small and really nimble. Probably a new favorite for veggies.



Would you call this a (double bevel?) mukimono? Or just a k-tip petty?


----------



## jimmy_d

Marwin3000 said:


> I got this at Tsubaya in Tokyo the other day. White Steel #2. Not quite sure what to call this. A Bunka or a Kiritsuge Gyuto.
> 
> I'm nut sure who the maker is, but the salesman said "Takada". Could it be Takada No Hamano?
> 
> Anyways, I really like it. It's small and really nimble. Probably a new favorite for veggies.


I cannot read the kanji, but could it be a Tsubaya Tanaka? Kanji looks similar... Nice Knife, though! I inherited some knives my dad got at Tsubaya in Tokyo years ago. No idea the balcksmith.


----------



## milkbaby

Stx00lax said:


> Well. This was certainly a drunken birthday purchase from EE. My wife isn’t stoked, stay tuned on some knives hitting bst to pay for my mistake(?) in the near future! 240mm
> View attachment 62328
> View attachment 62329
> View attachment 62330
> View attachment 62331



That's a nice looking one, happy birthday! Sucks to have to let go of a custom Marko tho...


----------



## JBsmoove

Virgin Masakage Shimo Nakiri ready to chop.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Welcoming the newest member to this small collection of rare and unusual TF Kurouchi finished knives. A Morihei Hisamoto W#1 210 gyuto (210x52 and 196g).

Left to right
240 Morihei Hisamoto gyuto, iron clad
210 Morihei Hisamoto gyuto, iron clad
210 TF Denka gyuto, SS clad
135 TF Maboroshi petty, SS clad


----------



## CiderBear

Corradobrit1 said:


> Welcoming the newest member to this small collection of rare and unusual TF Kurouchi finished knives. A Morihei Hisamoto W#1 210 gyuto (210x52 and 196g).
> 
> Left to right
> 240 Morihei Hisamoto gyuto, iron clad
> 210 Morihei Hisamoto gyuto, iron clad
> 210 TF Denka gyuto, SS clad
> 135 TF Maboroshi petty, SS clad



Nice family shot! I've been looking at the Denkas on EE website, and I noticed that they look a bit more pointy than my Morihei. Your Denka profile also looks slightly pointier than the Morihei in the picture. Is that the case in person?


----------



## Corradobrit1

The Morihei's are slightly taller and that may be giving that impression. I would say the profiles are quite similar, with maybe the Morihei a little pointier towards the tip. Laid on the flatspot the Denka's tip is about 3mm lower.


----------



## panda

Here is my Mizuno ks with a burnt chestnut swap, so sexy.


----------



## ian

Arggh, that’s a D handle isn’t it. I hate you. On the other hand, the ho handle on mine (previously stratguy’s and labor’s) is one of my favorites ever. The size fits the knife so well and the balance is great, imo.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Burnt chestnut is one of my fav handle materials for real world knives. The 210 Kato WH I just got has the Dshaped chestnut handle. Feels comfortable and secure in the hand especially when damp. Pics tomorrow when I get its Kato stablemate.


----------



## panda

ian said:


> Arggh, that’s a D handle isn’t it. I hate you. On the other hand, the ho handle on mine (previously stratguy’s and labor’s) is one of my favorites ever. The size fits the knife so well and the balance is great, imo.


yes, it was taken off of a masashi that i once had.


----------



## alterwisser




----------



## IsoJ

alterwisser said:


>



Fantastic looking kamon


----------



## daddy yo yo

Xin Sun said:


> View attachment 62309


What is the left knife and what handle is that? Stock or custom handle?


----------



## daddy yo yo

alterwisser said:


>


Ugly as hell. Let me help you dispose it!














But now, seriously. Wow! Just wow!


----------



## atb

daddy yo yo said:


> What is the left knife and what handle is that? Stock or custom handle?


konosuke fujiyama, custom handle.
one on right is konosuke stainless clad ginsan 
i think...


----------



## Xin Sun

daddy yo yo said:


> What is the left knife and what handle is that? Stock or custom handle?


It is Konosuke FT White#2, I changed handle by using spalted maple at Carbon Knife Co.


----------



## Xin Sun

atb said:


> konosuke fujiyama, custom handle.
> one on right is konosuke stainless clad ginsan
> i think...


The other one is also FT Blue#2 Funayaki with iron cladding.


----------



## labor of love

ian said:


> Arggh, that’s a D handle isn’t it. I hate you. On the other hand, the ho handle on mine (previously stratguy’s and labor’s) is one of my favorites ever. The size fits the knife so well and the balance is great, imo.


Oh cool! I’m glad it fell into good hands. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## OnionSlicer

Replaced my cheap paring knife with another cheap paring knife, something about Mercer handles that's just so comfy.

My humble home cooking set now; guess I just gravitate to beefy western handles.


----------



## Brian Weekley

*Kikuichi Elite Carbon Hankotsu 150mm*
SK-4 soft carbon steel which takes a really sharp edge. Best part is that it has a very strong asymmetrical grind ... 90-10. Perfect for silver skin. Three pics ... the knife, the untrimmed tenderloin and finally the trimmed tenderloin using the kikuichi. Great knife!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Second up courtesy of Customfan. A (used to be) BNIB Shigefusa 240 gyuto. Every knife gets used if only to turn a trimmed tenderloin into fillets.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

My newest knife is also my oldest and cheapest. Vintage Beatty “0” cleaver… $20 on eBay and I don’t feel bad about rehandling it since it needed it badly. 

For those who know a lot about these knives, I suppose the metal collar on the handle is common? For some reason I thought it was like a cast “integral bolster” and didn’t expect it to be a part of the handle. I want to try and keep this and will be doing a handle fitting of the blade (no glow in the dark composite crap)

Lastly, is it taboo to deal with the mushrooming on the spine ?


----------



## RDalman

aboynamedsuita said:


> My newest knife is also my oldest and cheapest. Vintage Beatty “0” cleaver… $20 on eBay and I don’t feel bad about rehandling it since it needed it badly.
> 
> For those who know a lot about these knives, I suppose the metal collar on the handle is common? For some reason I thought it was like a cast “integral bolster” and didn’t expect it to be a part of the handle. I want to try and keep this and will be doing a handle fitting of the blade (no glow in the dark composite crap)
> 
> Lastly, is it taboo to deal with the mushrooming on the spine ?
> 
> View attachment 62570
> 
> View attachment 62571
> 
> View attachment 62572


Sweet metal ferrule! Definately reuse that with fresh wood! Maybe something local like hickory? And imo definately always grind off mushrooming, it's good practice on axes also, because in case someone would beat on mushroomed part there's a chance for chipping and those can fly.. Looks like a lathe could be useful for making a new handle. Drill it first for tang slot, then turn front down to fit with the ferrule.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

RDalman said:


> Sweet metal ferrule! Definately reuse that with fresh wood! Maybe something local like hickory? And imo definately always grind off mushrooming, it's good practice on axes also, because in case someone would beat on mushroomed part there's a chance for chipping and those can fly.. Looks like a lathe could be useful for making a new handle. Drill it first for tang slot, then turn front down to fit with the ferrule.



Thanks [emoji120] I was thinking along the same line (for all accounts). 

I’m also going to see about getting the rust chelation solution or electrolysis done to clean up the blade a bit too. I don’t want it to be totally polished, but there is definitely some room for improvement


----------



## daddy yo yo

Brian Weekley said:


> Second up courtesy of Customfan. A (used to be) BNIB Shigefusa 240 gyuto. Every knife gets used if only to turn a trimmed tenderloin into fillets.
> 
> View attachment 62560
> View attachment 62561
> View attachment 62562
> View attachment 62563


Brian, I am truly sorry but I have to say that although I seriously find the Shig quite nice, I'd prefer to have this tenderloin! I hope it was as good as it looks!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Canadian prime ... looks to be pretty nice. I’ll find out this weekend. BUT .... the real point behind trimming the tenderloin was to gain the raw martial for an upcoming “New Knives” pic of a knife supplied by the remarkable marc20pt0 and a dish that needs a bit of beef tenderloin trim. Stay tuned!


----------



## marc4pt0

I’m definitely tuned in


----------



## Johnny Manicotti

Just received this Comet honyaki sujihiki... I won it in a raffle on Instagram that I put $20 on, so I pretty freaking excited lol.

here’s more information and pics from his website
https://www.cometknife.com/product-page/w2-honyaki-sujihiki


----------



## Corradobrit1

Johnny Manicotti said:


> Just received this Comet honyaki sujihiki... I won it in a raffle on Instagram that I put $20 on, so I pretty freaking excited lol.
> 
> here’s more information and pics from his website
> https://www.cometknife.com/product-page/w2-honyaki-sujihiki


Well played. I love my Comet W2 honyaki's


----------



## marc4pt0

Johnny Manicotti said:


> Just received this Comet honyaki sujihiki... I won it in a raffle on Instagram that I put $20 on, so I pretty freaking excited lol.
> 
> here’s more information and pics from his website
> https://www.cometknife.com/product-page/w2-honyaki-sujihiki




Such a freakn’ homerun


----------



## Corradobrit1

A couple of new very different Kiyoshi Kato knives arrived. A 210 JNS Workhorse gyuto (216x48 @203g) with D-shaped burnt chestnut handle and a pretty unique 230 "Sanyuto" (218x50 @216g) with the emphasis on 'yuto, in B#2 steel. Not seen one of these before.
The resonance or 'ting' these Kato knives generate is something else. Freakishly sharp OOTB. They slice through kitchen paper with ease, especially the blue steel Sanyuto.


----------



## Bcos17

Two new guys and an awesome new knife roll from Darkhardt.

Kono W #1 Fuji & Takamura Uchigumo. Both 240mm.


----------



## panda

@Corradobrit1 
i will trade you a custom handle of your choosing (i know a guy) for that chestnut one!


----------



## bruce8088

Corradobrit1 said:


> Welcoming the newest member to this small collection of rare and unusual TF Kurouchi finished knives. A Morihei Hisamoto W#1 210 gyuto (210x52 and 196g).
> 
> Left to right
> 240 Morihei Hisamoto gyuto, iron clad
> 210 Morihei Hisamoto gyuto, iron clad
> 210 TF Denka gyuto, SS clad
> 135 TF Maboroshi petty, SS clad



TFTFTFTFTF 200x102mm.


----------



## Corradobrit1

bruce8088 said:


> TFTFTFTFTF 200x102mm.


Noice. Who got the other one?


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> @Corradobrit1
> i will trade you a custom handle of your choosing (i know a guy) for that chestnut one!


Tempting offer, but I probably like chestnut as much as you. Its the perfect knife handle wood along with bog oak IMO.


----------



## panda

Corradobrit1 said:


> Tempting offer, but I probably like chestnut as much as you. Its the perfect knife handle wood along with bog oak IMO.


my guy does really good bog oak with buffalo horn ferrule ones too,  wait til you see the one he did for labor of love's honyaki.


----------



## Barmoley

panda said:


> my guy does really good bog oak with buffalo horn ferrule ones too,  wait til you see the one he did for labor of love's honyaki.


Wait, that chestnut on @labor of love honyaki was perfect. If you @panda didn't scoop it up I'll gladly buy it.


----------



## panda

Barmoley said:


> Wait, that chestnut on @labor of love honyaki was perfect. If you @panda didn't scoop it up I'll gladly buy it.


i have that one, haha. the texture on kato versions are different which is why i want it.


----------



## Barmoley

panda said:


> i have that one, haha. the texture on kato versions are different which is why i want it.


Good choice it is very good.


----------



## bruce8088

Corradobrit1 said:


> Noice. Who got the other one?



inzite


----------



## marc4pt0

Just got this last night. Knocked out a quick polish/ etch.
I'm not big on Damascus, but I'm a Huge fan of Michael Rader's work. This one is no exception.
Had to let go of some serious gems to cover this one, but in the end all is good.


----------



## jimmy_d

Wow that it's beautiful


----------



## Stratguy

marc4pt0 said:


> Just got this last night. Knocked out a quick polish/ etch.
> I'm not big on Damascus, but I'm a Huge fan of Michael Rader's work. This one is no exception.
> Had to let go of some serious gems to cover this one, but in the end all is good.


Congrats, his work is incredible.


----------



## IsoJ

Now there is some unique pattern, thumbs up


----------



## Chefgibson

My second mazaki with bocote handle from Anton


----------



## IsoJ

My second HVB.


----------



## marc4pt0

That HVB looks baller. What’s the steel?


----------



## IsoJ

marc4pt0 said:


> That HVB looks baller. What’s the steel?



1095 water quenched.


----------



## JBsmoove

Konosuke FT Fujiyama 225mm gyuto White #2


----------



## Slipstenar

Well... There happened a thing here 

I have looked at one of these for some time now.. And I couldnt resist the "TANK" when I had the chance. Its superthin and cuts like a lazer.


----------



## lowercasebill

Details please


----------



## Slipstenar

lowercasebill said:


> Details please



The "TANK" is a brutal knife 


Blacksmith: Ikeda San

Sharpener: Shibata San

Location: Hiroshima, Japan

Construction: San Mai, Hammer Forged

Edge Steel: Aogami Super

Cladding: Stainless Steel

Rockwell Hardness: 63-64

Handle: Rosewood Octagonal

Blade Length: 182mm

Height: 88mm

Info taken from chefknifetogo website.


----------



## lowercasebill

Thanks


----------



## Alder26

JBsmoove said:


> Konosuke FT Fujiyama 225mm gyuto White #2
> 
> View attachment 62780
> View attachment 62781


does that thing have wrought iron cladding? Looks like theres a little something going on in the cladding..


----------



## TSF415

8” w2 with box elder from Running Man Forge


----------



## JBsmoove

Alder26 said:


> does that thing have wrought iron cladding? Looks like theres a little something going on in the cladding..



The description just said iron cladding. Haven't been able to find out much more than "they use some crazy process" to get the frosty suminagashi pattern. The pics don't do it justice. I'll post in the patina thread when I can.


----------



## Caleb Cox

IsoJ said:


> My second HVB.


I didn't even think you could get HVB twice, and I could have sworn they could cure it now. I learn a lot here.


----------



## Brian Weekley

HVB? .... doesn’t that stand for “High Value Blade”!


----------



## Danzo

Wakui nashiji 240. As Ashy suggested in a earlier thread. Nice beefy knife with stellar F&F. A real bang for your buck at $180. Only complaint is the stock tesshu handles from a-frames are HUGE. Nice but huge. Swapped it out ASAP for blonde and horn and bog oak.


----------



## MarkC

Danzo said:


> Wakui nashiji 240. As Ashy suggested in a earlier thread. Nice beefy knife with stellar F&F. A real bang for your buck at $180. Only complaint is the stock tesshu handles from a-frames are HUGE. Nice but huge. Swapped it out ASAP for blonde and horn and bog oak.
> 
> View attachment 62836
> 
> View attachment 62837


Nice, where did you get the handle?


----------



## Danzo

MarkC said:


> Nice, where did you get the handle?



I made that.


----------



## ashy2classy

Danzo said:


> Wakui nashiji 240. As Ashy suggested in a earlier thread. Nice beefy knife with stellar F&F. A real bang for your buck at $180. Only complaint is the stock tesshu handles from a-frames are HUGE. Nice but huge. Swapped it out ASAP for blonde and horn and bog oak.
> 
> View attachment 62836
> 
> View attachment 62837


Awesome! Wakui blades are so consistent and F&F + performance is tops for the $$. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Brian Weekley

What’s this doing here? The way I see it this knife is a perfect gift knife. As a matter of fact I’ve given three of them away ... one to family, two to friends. It’s a Kurosaki 170mm bunka. VG10 core and soft stainless Damascus cladding. Very light and easy to handle with an attractive handle and Kurosaki’s fujin style blade treatment. A perfect introduction to Japanese knives. Oh yes ... I keep one on my boat. Salt water isn’t very kind to reactive blades. ... my black cat likes it too!


----------



## Gregmega

JBsmoove said:


> Konosuke FT Fujiyama 225mm gyuto White #2
> 
> View attachment 62780
> View attachment 62781



Where did you find a 225??? That’s some serious banding in the clad.


----------



## danemonji

A tiny Kato nakiri knife..light and nimble
Length: 140mm
Height: 50mm
Thick 5mm at heel and tapers quickly into a 2mm.

It's even prettier than in the magazine:




And with the balance point:











Vegetables beware!


----------



## IsoJ

Kippington 52100 gyuto that I got from ashy2classy. It has some taper . Has nice height, sharp edge, flyes thru potatoes etc. I am not sure yet about the profile, but more than happy with the performance(just a home cook, so..). 

Maybe it's time to find the micrometer at the weekend so I can take some measurements from some of my knives...inspired by the thread understanding distal taper.


----------



## Barmoley

Very nice looking Kippington. What about the profile is questionable? Looks like a perfect profile to me, but pictures can be deceiving.


----------



## ashy2classy

IsoJ said:


> Kippington 52100 gyuto that I got from ashy2classy. It has some taper . Has nice height, sharp edge, flyes thru potatoes etc. I am not sure yet about the profile, but more than happy with the performance(just a home cook, so..).
> 
> Maybe it's time to find the micrometer at the weekend so I can take some measurements from some of my knives...inspired by the thread understanding distal taper.


This was my first Kipp laser and it didn't disappoint. Unreal performance. Jules assumed I wanted a drop-nose profile but it didn't work out for me so that's why I sold it, otherwise I would have kept it. He's is a helluva maker, IMO. I'm on his list for another (or two).


----------



## Corradobrit1

I like that the heel is eased. Lost count of the number of times I've been knicked by an aggressive choil tip.


----------



## IsoJ

Barmoley said:


> Very nice looking Kippington. What about the profile is questionable? Looks like a perfect profile to me, but pictures can be deceiving.



I am new to the terms etc so I may use wrong words at the wrong place and the english...but what I meant to say I am not sure do I like/get use to that the tip is relatively low and I noticed that my pushcut technic needs a little adjust...

But the edge profile is perfect as it is, it is the user...


----------



## Barmoley

IsoJ said:


> I am new to the terms etc so I may use wrong words at the wrong place and the english...but what I meant to say I am not sure do I like/get use to that the tip is relatively low and I noticed that my pushcut technic needs a little adjust...
> 
> But the edge profile is perfect as it is, it is the user...


You used profile correctly. Just curious and you explained it. All these things are personal, so I was wondering what didn't work for you. I like this shape and I also mostly push cut, looks like it would be excellent for that. I can see how for rocking someone might want the tip higher. Grind looks excellent too, overall looks like a very good knife.


----------



## IsoJ

Yes I have some slight rocking motion with my pushcutting if that makes any sense. The knife is definitely a keeper for me now, it cuts so well that I gladly adjust my style.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Old F Dick. It will take some time, but it will be Golden eventually.


----------



## RDalman

Carl Kotte said:


> Old F Dick. It will take some time, but it will be Golden eventually.


Fick mig att tänka på farfars uttryck "som mitt vardagspolerade ollon"


----------



## ashy2classy

Barmoley said:


> You used profile correctly. Just curious and you explained it. All these things are personal, so I was wondering what didn't work for you. I like this shape and I also mostly push cut, looks like it would be excellent for that. I can see how for rocking someone might want the tip higher. Grind looks excellent too, overall looks like a very good knife.


The blade is 267mm long and 54-55mm tall. The low tip and flat profile are an odd combination. It's very weird visually (at least for me). It doesn't look odd in photos, but when you pick up the knife, there's something off, again for me. Feel, for me, comes from visual perception of the knife as much as tactile feel in the hand.


----------



## IsoJ

Carl Kotte said:


> Old F Dick. It will take some time, but it will be Golden eventually.


What about the handle? New one or some sanding and oiling and good to go another 50 years


----------



## Carl Kotte

RDalman said:


> Fick mig att tänka på farfars uttryck "som mitt vardagspolerade ollon"


Hahahaha. Inget ont menat om din farfar, men vilket sjukt uttryck! Jag önskar inte ens mina fiender ett ollon som den här rostiga knivens yta.


----------



## Carl Kotte

IsoJ said:


> What about the handle? New one or some sanding and oiling and good to go another 50 years


It is a nogent style handle. Really beautiful! So most def sanding and oiling!


----------



## inferno

Carl Kotte said:


> Old F Dick. It will take some time, but it will be Golden eventually.



these https://www.bosch-professional.com/se/sv/products/gex-125-1-ae-0601387500 are quite good to have for those old rusty ones.


----------



## IsoJ

Carl Kotte said:


> It is a nogent style handle. Really beautiful! So most def sanding and oiling!


That is what i thought


----------



## Carl Kotte

inferno said:


> these https://www.bosch-professional.com/se/sv/products/gex-125-1-ae-0601387500 are quite good to have for those old rusty ones.


I trust you! But this will be done by hand and a lot of paper


----------



## Carl Kotte

IsoJ said:


> That is what i thought


Looking forward to it too. Ah life!


----------



## suntravel

Carl Kotte said:


> I trust you! But this will be done by hand and a lot of paper



You must have to much freetime, even with an orbital sander it would take to long for my taste 

But old Dicks are worth the time, and to early get finished is not allways good 

Regards

Uwe


----------



## Carl Kotte

suntravel said:


> You must have to much freetime, even with an orbital sander it would take to long for my taste
> 
> But old Dicks are worth the time, and to early get finished is not allways good
> 
> Regards
> 
> Uwe


Haha, in fact I don’t have the time. But I enjoy doing it so I try to make time for it. 
What can I say: I like old Dicks! (Pun unintended).


----------



## dafox

Saya pin, came with a knife, Suisin inox honyaki 270mm sujihiki.


----------



## Byphy

mack said:


> Suisin Inox Honyaki with beautiful ebony wood and blond/marble horn ferrule. Fits perfect in my ebony/blond ferrule handle collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack.



This is so elegant to me


----------



## Hassanbensober

Snagged this this week from auction. It showed up today tip gone chipped blade rusty the works. Spent a couple hours polishing sharpening fixing the tip. First fixed the tip and chip with amakusa then ohira Suita followed by a Nakayama uchigumori fingerstones to buff the rusty patinas now she’s mine. Been chasing 240 kiteaji for years now. Better put this away before I doze off with this thing on my lap.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Even with hagabis, seki was not a bust

Hattori KD petty, sorry for the crap picture


----------



## wind88

aboynamedsuita said:


> Even with hagabis, seki was not a bust
> 
> Hattori KD petty, sorry for the crap picture
> View attachment 62927


Nice snake knife


----------



## Corradobrit1

dafox said:


> Saya pin, came with a knife, Suisin inox honyaki 270mm sujihiki.View attachment 62904


Excellent distal taper.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Hassanbensober said:


> Snagged this this week from auction. It showed up today tip gone chipped blade rusty the works. Spent a couple hours polishing sharpening fixing the tip. First fixed the tip and chip with amakusa then ohira Suita followed by a Nakayama uchigumori fingerstones to buff the rusty patinas now she’s mine. Been chasing 240 kiteaji for years now. Better put this away before I doze off with this thing on my lap.View attachment 62926


That was the Ebay one? Obviously found its rightful loving owner who gave it the TLC it needed. Nice job.


----------



## Corradobrit1

ashy2classy said:


> Feel, for me, comes from visual perception of the knife as much as tactile feel in the hand.


So true


----------



## Hassanbensober

Corradobrit1 said:


> That was the Ebay one? Obviously found its rightful loving owner who gave it the TLC it needed. Nice job.


Yes funny story behind it. I set a alert on my phone when the auction had 5 minutes left. At that time I was in hr with one of my cooks we were letting him go for attendance. My alert went off and I was fumbling with my phone trying to pull up the auction while firing someone finally get it up and there’s 9 seconds left. Fired a shot at it without deliberating and of course won. When I received it today it was gut wrenching to see how bad off it was but it cleaned up beautiful and I had a great time with it so it’s a win. Thanks


----------



## Barry's Knives

danemonji said:


> A tiny Kato nakiri knife..light and nimble
> Length: 140mm
> Height: 50mm
> Thick 5mm at heel and tapers quickly into a 2mm.
> 
> It's even prettier than in the magazine:
> View attachment 62878
> 
> And with the balance point:
> View attachment 62882
> 
> View attachment 62880
> View attachment 62881
> 
> Vegetables beware!


Almost bought one just like it and have regretted not going through with it. How does it cut? Have you compared it to the shig nakiri?


----------



## IsoJ

52100 gyuto from Dave Martell. Edge lenght 238-239 end height 56-57 so nice clearance. I kind of like the blond horns with this blade. Weight around 238g.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@IsoJ whoa!  Cool knife!


----------



## IsoJ

Yu Kurosaki Raijin 240 from knives and Stones with nice saya. Height 51mm, edge lenght 239-240, 179g. I like to have one stainless in the kitchen(I have Sakai Yusuke ss laser that I dont use that much). 

I have use Raijin maybe 8-10 times. I like it a lot, just enough weight to give some feedback/feeling in hand. I think it is a good allrounder in the lighter and laserish(not maybe in the true definition of a laser) compartment. I havent notice nothing in the edge retention park at homekitchen, so I could imagine you don't need to think sharpening for months.


----------



## Eloh




----------



## wind88

TF red handle family:


----------



## Corradobrit1

^^^^Ricky's twins.....
Where are the obligatory choil shots? 

TFTFTF


----------



## Kristoffer

minibatataman said:


> I was contemplating ordering the exact same one, so please let us know




It took a good long while, but I’ve finally managed to thin out the Shibazi cleaver, and do something about the grind. It took getting a 220 grit Shapton and a couple of hours of work...

It’s now screaming sharp (which my finger can attest to, it hurt only after trailing the edge for quite some length... ), but I highly doubt it will have been worth the work. I would probably have gotten a CCK if I were you, which as far as I can gather should be much thinner OOTB.

“Having” to add 220 stone to the collection was a bonus though.

Before and after shots


----------



## wind88

Corradobrit1 said:


> ^^^^Ricky's twins.....
> Where are the obligatory choil shots?
> 
> TFTFTF


Ricky got all b stock


----------



## Marek07

wind88 said:


> TF red handle family:
> View attachment 63033


What a beautiful family!


----------



## Danzo

IsoJ said:


> 52100 gyuto from Dave Martell. Edge lenght 238-239 end height 56-57 so nice clearance. I kind of like the blond horns with this blade. Weight around 238g.
> 
> 
> View attachment 62994
> View attachment 62995
> View attachment 62996
> View attachment 62997
> View attachment 62998
> View attachment 63000
> View attachment 63001



That Martell looking great with the k&s handle. Hope you enjoy it, my 240 martell is my favorite knife


----------



## Stnakamu

wind88 said:


> TF red handle family:
> View attachment 63033


Great looking knives. Have you used 5em yet?


----------



## IsoJ

Family picture


----------



## IsoJ

Post brought me the small tube of simichrome today and tested slighty on 270mm edge.It seems a brilliant stuff. I wonder will it scratch badly if mirror polished blade.


----------



## IsoJ

Another family photo, and my first single bevel knife(second was the small deba in the picture)


----------



## Carl Kotte

IsoJ said:


> Another family photo, and my first single bevel knife(second was the small deba in the picture)
> View attachment 63083
> View attachment 63084
> View attachment 63085



IsoJ With all these great looking knives I think you have to start a thread under the gallery section (knife collection or whatever it’s called). [emoji122][emoji1303]


----------



## IsoJ

Carl Kotte said:


> IsoJ With all these great looking knives I think you have to start a thread under the gallery section (knife collection or whatever it’s called). [emoji122][emoji1303]



I was afraid somebody might say that . I am by far the lousiest collector but then again quite good at impulse buying


----------



## IsoJ

Maybe when I find money to Toyama honyaki gyuto, I can start a thread


----------



## Carl Kotte

IsoJ said:


> I was afraid somebody might say that . I am by far the lousiest collector but then again quite good at impulse buying



Sorry it had to be me!


----------



## wind88

Stnakamu said:


> Great looking knives. Have you used 5em yet?


Yep, thus the patina. I just got the full size cleaver last week so it has only been through one meal.


----------



## IsoJ

Kochi migaki wa-gyuto 240.

This is propably the best bang for bucks for me so far. Just after a few onions,tomatoes and potatoes..it just goes thru and feels good in the hand, I like the handle much more than the D-shape style. Cladding seems to be quite reactive. Heel height didn't bother me at all, which was a nice suprise.

First expressions, why didn't I buy the KU version too when it was in stock  and the 270 .


----------



## bruce8088

wind88 said:


> TF red handle family:
> View attachment 63033



1up!

2nd from right came in today.





and now the collection is complete.


----------



## rob

Salem Straub 245x61 Damasteel K-Tip.


----------



## IsoJ

249x52 gyuto,235gr
Spine 5,2-2,2-1 
Cocobolo handle Anton Kudris


----------



## ashy2classy

bruce8088 said:


> 1up!
> 
> 2nd from right came in today.



Ricky, why you got two accounts, bro???


----------



## cheflarge

rob said:


> Salem Straub 245x61 Damasteel K-Tip.
> View attachment 63149
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 63150


Love his work! [emoji106][emoji41]


----------



## Stnakamu

rob said:


> Salem Straub 245x61 Damasteel K-Tip.
> View attachment 63149
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 63150


sweet handle


----------



## HRC_64

This is like a treatise on handles vs profiles 


bruce8088 said:


> ...and now the collection is complete.


----------



## Corradobrit1

bruce8088 said:


> 1up!
> 
> 2nd from right came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now the collection is complete.


Love a happy ending.


----------



## MrHiggins

IsoJ said:


> Kochi migaki wa-gyuto 240.
> 
> This is propably the best bang for bucks for me so far. Just after a few onions,tomatoes and potatoes..it just goes thru and feels good in the hand, I like the handle much more than the D-shape style. Cladding seems to be quite reactive. Heel height didn't bother me at all, which was a nice suprise.
> 
> First expressions, why didn't I buy the KU version too when it was in stock  and the 270 .
> 
> 
> View attachment 63120
> View attachment 63121
> View attachment 63122
> View attachment 63123
> View attachment 63124


Nice! Glad to see Kochi Migaki gettin' some much deserved love! My 240 is my most grabbed knife.


----------



## mozg31337

IsoJ said:


> Family picture
> 
> @IsoJ these look fantastic. Are they Toyama or Watanabe blades? I can't really tell from the picture as both blade smiths make similar profiles. The profile of the second one from the top definitely looks very similar to my Watanabe Honyaki Gyuto.
> 
> and What a nice collection indeed. What steel are these made of?
> 
> View attachment 63082


----------



## IsoJ

They are Toyamas all. They are blue2 steel all I believe, stainless cladding all but the damascus one with the darker handle. The second one from top is in BST thread now. 

Enjoy your honyaki


----------



## mozg31337

IsoJ said:


> They are Toyamas all. They are blue2 steel all I believe, stainless cladding all but the damascus one with the darker handle. The second one from top is in BST thread now.
> 
> Enjoy your honyaki


Oh, they are beautiful and thanks, I love the Honyaki, it's a great tool and looks a treat!


----------



## jimmy_d

IsoJ said:


> Family picture
> 
> View attachment 63082


Nice Toyamas. How do you like the dammy? I've been tempted to pull the trigger on one but they aren't cheap...


----------



## IsoJ

jimmy_d said:


> Nice Toyamas. How do you like the dammy? I've been tempted to pull the trigger on one but they aren't cheap...



I was looking a kasumi Toyama and got this dammy from bst, the kasumi finish seems to be harder to find than the ss and damascus..To be honest I havent had much time with the damascus, so I'm afraid to tell you much about the performance, I like the handle better than the d-handle, the spine is 4mm at the handle(ss clad has 5mm) and goes there to the tip about the same relation.

Quick test feels about the same as ss clad, doesn't shine with onions horisontaly with the tip area but does okei. When you swich to vertical it turns to shine just like ss clad. It is big money vs ss clad and if I would consider only 100% performance, maybe the ss clad is better option. Then again, I dont know about sharpening how the damascus vs ss clad go, so there is another angle too...But it is nice looking pattern for me, not too flashy damascus and I bet you can get nice patina there 

I've got lucky and got so many nice knives in the past weeks, so it takes time to sort them out and I havent even put out the Toyama suijihiki


----------



## jimmy_d

IsoJ said:


> I was looking a kasumi Toyama and got this dammy from bst, the kasumi finish seems to be harder to find than the ss and damascus..To be honest I havent had much time with the damascus, so I'm afraid to tell you much about the performance, I like the handle better than the d-handle, the spine is 4mm at the handle(ss clad has 5mm) and goes there to the tip about the same relation.
> 
> Quick test feels about the same as ss clad, doesn't shine with onions horisontaly with the tip area but does okei. When you swich to vertical it turns to shine just like ss clad. It is big money vs ss clad and if I would consider only 100% performance, maybe the ss clad is better option. Then again, I dont know about sharpening how the damascus vs ss clad go, so there is another angle too...But it is nice looking pattern for me, not too flashy damascus and I bet you can get nice patina there
> 
> I've got lucky and got so many nice knives in the past weeks, so it takes time to sort them out and I havent even put out the Toyama suijihiki


Thanks for the feedback! That's the big reason I like this particular damascus - its not too flashy and over the top. I like the subtlety of it. You do have a nice selection to choose from!


----------



## IsoJ

I had to take few pictures .


----------



## valgard

A few recent additions


----------



## Corradobrit1

valgard said:


> A few recent additionsView attachment 63365
> View attachment 63366



One of the last for the foreseeable future. Lucky you.


----------



## valgard

Corradobrit1 said:


> One of the last for the foreseeable future. Lucky you.


Actually, only the handle is new on that one [emoji22]. Nonetheless, yeah, unfortunately there won't be a lot of new Comets in the near future.


----------



## Corradobrit1

valgard said:


> Actually, only the handle is new on that one [emoji22]. Nonetheless, yeah, unfortunately there won't be a lot of new Comets in the near future.


Glad I have 3. Up there with my best performers. Was that the knife with the killer choil in IG Stories today?


----------



## valgard

Corradobrit1 said:


> Glad I have 3. Up there with my best performers. Was that the knife with the killer choil in IG Stories today?


Yes, same knife.


----------



## jimmy_d

valgard said:


> A few recent additionsView attachment 63365
> View attachment 63366
> View attachment 63368
> View attachment 63369
> View attachment 63370
> View attachment 63372
> View attachment 63373


Wow those are some awesome additions right there!


----------



## AT5760

Not to derail, but why no Comets for the foreseeable future?


----------



## MarkC

AT5760 said:


> Not to derail, but why no Comets for the foreseeable future?


He posted on Instagram that he is focusing on supporting his family and is now a computer programmer for his job. He has kept his equipment for making knives but won't have time to do it for now. This seems to be a common theme for US based knife makers. They got into it as a passion but the time and effort it takes to do it all by yourself makes it difficult to make a living.


----------



## Corradobrit1

MarkC said:


> He posted on Instagram that he is focusing on supporting his family and is now a computer programmer for his job. He has kept his equipment for making knives but won't have time to do it for now. This seems to be a common theme for US based knife makers. They got into it as a passion but the time and effort it takes to do it all by yourself makes it difficult to make a living.


Yes, sad news. Its incredible what he's achieved in only 3 years.


----------



## cheflarge

Sad days


----------



## MarkC

Corradobrit1 said:


> Yes, sad news. Its incredible what he's achieved in only 3 years.


I really think that it would be great if somehow the US knife makers could figure out a way to create more of a collective situation. They are all scattered and tend to do all parts by themselves but you need more of a production line type situation I think where some make knives, some make handles, some do sharpening and finishing, etc. That would enable enough volume to perhaps make a living out of it v. a hobby type situation.


----------



## M1k3

MarkC said:


> I really think that it would be great if somehow the US knife makers could figure out a way to create more of a collective situation. They are all scattered and tend to do all parts by themselves but you need more of a production line type situation I think where some make knives, some make handles, some do sharpening and finishing, etc. That would enable enough volume to perhaps make a living out of it v. a hobby type situation.



Sakai U.S.A.? Takefu Village? Something like that?


----------



## inferno

MarkC said:


> I really think that it would be great if somehow the US knife makers could figure out a way to create more of a collective situation. They are all scattered and tend to do all parts by themselves but you need more of a production line type situation I think where some make knives, some make handles, some do sharpening and finishing, etc. That would enable enough volume to perhaps make a living out of it v. a hobby type situation.



but then you get a knife made by 10 people and not 1. and you are usually paying to get a knife made by one guy.
and also at some point it kinda stops being "handmade" and more "production line assembled" you know. even if all steps are manual "hand made" steps.


----------



## MarkC

inferno said:


> but then you get a knife made by 10 people and not 1. and you are usually paying to get a knife made by one guy.
> and also at some point it kinda stops being "handmade" and more "production line assembled" you know. even if all steps are manual "hand made" steps.


I understand your point. I guess for me, I am mostly interested in the design, choice of materials, etc. I may or may not rehandle the knife and will definitely sharpen it as I use it so those things are a bit less important to me. I was just thinking about how a small operation can make a living.


----------



## inferno

but i think its uncertain the individual knifemaker will actually make more money branching out than keeping it all in house. no one is reluctant to pay well so why even bother. i think the japanese are shooting themselves in the foot do9ing this exact same thing. its just waters down the their entire livelyhood. imo that is.


----------



## Marek07

valgard said:


> A few recent additionsView attachment 63373


The last one is intriguing Carlos. Some details please?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Marek07 said:


> The last one is intriguing Carlos. Some details please?


Its a small Raquin hunting knife


----------



## valgard

Marek07 said:


> The last one is intriguing Carlos. Some details please?





Corradobrit1 said:


> Its a small Raquin hunting knife



Marek, it's as Corradobrit said, a Raquin hunting knife. Folded wrought iron cladding and 1.2419.05 core, it sports a handle made of burnt oak and very old bronze. The leather sheath was made by OnOff, a French leather artisan. Blade length is around 95mm.


----------



## rob

Takeda Ko-Bocho. 

Fun little knife, great for chopping up garlic.


----------



## IsoJ

rob said:


> Takeda Ko-Bocho.
> 
> Fun little knife, great for chopping up garlic.
> 
> View attachment 63445



That is a cool looking little thing


----------



## Marek07

valgard said:


> Marek, it's as Corradobrit said, a Raquin hunting knife. Folded wrought iron cladding and 1.2419.05 core, it sports a handle made of burnt oak and very old bronze. The leather sheath was made by OnOff, a French leather artisan. Blade length is around 95mm.



Sweet!


----------



## Brian Weekley

New to me from the House of Barmoley! An Antzenberg gyuto. Workhouse grind, blue#2 core, soft iron cladding. Matching saya. Length: 247 mm Height: 54 mm Weight: 272 g To welcome the Antzenberger to the family I fired up my Big Green Egg and smoked a four rib plank of beef long ribs. Both the Antzenberger and the ribs are yummy!-


----------



## Acidwash

Fujiwara Santoku 180mm. Though Santoku knives are not in vogue, nor is Fujiwara perhaps, this thing rules. Got it yesterday, kicked the tires, noted the overgrind on the tip and considered putting it right back in the box and sending it back. Instead changed what we were having for dinner to a root vegetable based soup. At this point my lady and two year old went for a walk, literally, around the block. In that short time I layed to waste a huge pile of sweet potatoes, carrots, onions, and fennel, plus a few smashed and trimmed garlic cloves and had everything oiled, seasoned, and in the oven roasting before they returned. And I was smiling ear to ear.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Acidwash said:


> View attachment 63581
> 
> Though Santoku knives are not in vogue, nor is Fujiwara perhaps


What makes you think that? This a Teruyasu Fujiwara which is highly regarded by many. Maybe you're thinking of another knife maker Fujiwara, of which there are many.
Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Acidwash

A lot of recent opinions I read about Fujiwara seemed to question their consistency and durability. Of course there were a lot of positive things said as well, but as one considers a purchase it is the negative that often sticks in ones mind. I gave more weight to the positive opinions and ended up with a kick ass knife.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Some better pics of the Hattori KD petty I hastily posted several days ago


----------



## alex3245

I became the proud owner of a Sujihiki knife [Maboroshi] 210. My TF collection is growing


----------



## Acidwash




----------



## Hassanbensober

This landed today. Jody Hale at Pie cutlery made me this epic custom Honyaki cleaver in 1095. 173Long 88High asked him to sweep up the tip a little. Don’t have a scale handy but she’s real light. Can’t wait to get it in the bag and rip some veg. Highly recommended dealing with Jody I ordered this 6 weeks ago!


----------



## Gregmega

Never posted here but thought this would be a good start.


----------



## Barmoley

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 63726
> 
> 
> Never posted here but thought this would be a good start.


I’d say so, congrats.


----------



## nakneker

Had a Togashi Honyaki arrive today, a white #1. 260x50 ish, Beautiful blade.


----------



## Benuser

Very simple, most practical: stainless petty, but 180mm! Misono 440 'slicer' no. 871. Amazing F&F, smooth handle, polished spine. I thought I'd hardly care.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I own several Misono’s and find that they are excellent users. Great finish, stay sharp for a long time and easy to sharpen. Mostly I just strop them every week or two. Great choice!


----------



## IsoJ

Mail brought today Wakui V2 ku iron clad. Havent test it yet. Few quick measurements and photos for those who might be interested in.

242*49, 174g
Spine at the handle 4,97, at the heel 3,8, middle 1,95.
The handle is oval shape, it is okei, but I would like octagonal or rectangular shape more.

The choil shot kind of makes you wanna cut something


----------



## CiderBear

IsoJ said:


> Mail brought today Wakui V2 ku iron clad. Havent test it yet. Few quick measurements and photos for those who might be interested in.
> 
> 242*49, 174g
> Spine at the handle 4,97, at the heel 3,8, middle 1,95.
> The handle is oval shape, it is okei, but I would like octagonal or rectangular shape more.
> 
> The choil shot kind of makes you wanna cut something
> 
> View attachment 63744
> View attachment 63745
> View attachment 63746
> View attachment 63747
> View attachment 63748
> View attachment 63749
> View attachment 63750
> View attachment 63751
> View attachment 63752



Sweet knife! I wish the handle looked more like the stock photo on the website though.


----------



## Matus

Wanted to add a thinner gyuto to complement my 270 Ikeda workhorse. So here it is - 240 Tanaka white #1. Totally love the profile.


----------



## IsoJ

CiderBear said:


> Sweet knife! I wish the handle looked more like the stock photo on the website though.



You can't win always..If I decide to keep this, maybe this could be the the blade for diy handle change.


----------



## jimmy_d

Matus said:


> Wanted to add a thinner gyuto to complement my 270 Ikeda workhorse. So here it is - 240 Tanaka white #1. Totally love the profile.
> 
> View attachment 63757


Is that the Tanaka from JNS? How do you like it? Very tempted to pull the trigger on one.


----------



## Matus

jimmy_d said:


> Is that the Tanaka from JNS? How do you like it? Very tempted to pull the trigger on one.



It is a near-laser. The weight is just a bit more than 180g. It has a gentle convex grind. I was surprised that in a side-by-side comparison the 240 Toyama (212g) was a little bit better on super hard stuff like hokaido pumpkin. I love how nimble it feels in hand while being so tall at the heel. The steel feels fairly hard on stones. I can’t comment on retention yet.

I also had a chance to try the 210 version and loved it equally much - felt just perfect when cutting onions, peppers and cucumber. Super nimble, still with a great balance.

EDIT: Yes it is from JNS, sorry, I though it was obvious.


----------



## dafox

IsoJ said:


> Mail brought today Wakui V2 ku iron clad. Havent test it yet. Few quick measurements and photos for those who might be interested in.
> 
> 242*49, 174g
> Spine at the handle 4,97, at the heel 3,8, middle 1,95.
> The handle is oval shape, it is okei, but I would like octagonal or rectangular shape more.
> 
> The choil shot kind of makes you wanna cut something
> 
> View attachment 63744
> View attachment 63745
> View attachment 63746
> View attachment 63747
> View attachment 63748
> View attachment 63749
> View attachment 63750
> View attachment 63751
> View attachment 63752


I like the handle!


----------



## Xin Sun

Sakai Takayuki Tamashi Mizu Honyaki Gyuto 240mm by Kenji Togashi from KnS
Getting tired of mirror finish that requires lots of care and maintenance.


----------



## mille162

Just finished rehandling a Carter Funayuki 165mm, S stamp, hitachi blue supersteel.

The fit and finish from Carter leaves a lot to be desired, but I do love the way they perform and how well they keep an edge! Had the stock handle replaced by @foothill_antiques, and the blade surface cleaned up and polished a bit (no reshaping needed).

New handle is a Double-D handle made from stabilized red coral and black maple with copper spacers.


----------



## CiderBear

IsoJ said:


> You can't win always..If I decide to keep this, maybe this could be the the blade for diy handle change.


Just reread your post and saw the weight. Dang that's light. How does she cut so far? 




Matus said:


> It is a near-laser. The weight is just a bit more than 180g. It has a gentle convex grind. I was surprised that in a side-by-side comparison the 240 Toyama (212g) was a little bit better on super hard stuff like hokaido pumpkin. I love how nimble it feels in hand while being so tall at the heel. The steel feels fairly hard on stones. I can’t comment on retention yet.
> 
> I also had a chance to try the 210 version and loved it equally much - felt just perfect when cutting onions, peppers and cucumber. Super nimble, still with a great balance.



Choil shot please! And your review on how it feels on the stones too, whenever you get to it


----------



## Matus

Choil shot you said?  It looks like a flat grind, but it is not.

The only sharpening so far was Shapton Pro 1k, Natsuya from JNS (pretty special - harder and finer that others that I have seen) and Hideriyama Suita Renge (super cool stone from JNS). Since the naturals are new to me (but sadly not mine) I can not offer any comparisons.


----------



## jimmy_d

Matus said:


> Choil shot you said?  It looks like a flat grind, but it is not.
> 
> The only sharpening so far was Shapton Pro 1k, Natsuya from JNS (pretty special - harder and finer that others that I have seen) and Hideriyama Suita Renge (super cool stone from JNS). Since the naturals are new to me (but sadly not mine) I can not offer any comparisons.
> 
> View attachment 63770
> View attachment 63771
> View attachment 63772


That looks and sounds pretty nice! The choil shot does look pretty laser-ish but you can see the convexity on the left side. It looks like a nice right hand biased grind (good for me!) How's the food release?


----------



## captaincaed

IsoJ said:


> Mail brought today Wakui V2 ku iron clad. Havent test it yet. Few quick measurements and photos for those who might be interested in.
> 
> 242*49, 174g
> Spine at the handle 4,97, at the heel 3,8, middle 1,95.
> The handle is oval shape, it is okei, but I would like octagonal or rectangular shape more.
> 
> The choil shot kind of makes you wanna cut something
> 
> View attachment 63744
> View attachment 63745
> View attachment 63746
> View attachment 63747
> View attachment 63748
> View attachment 63749
> View attachment 63750
> View attachment 63751
> View attachment 63752


What a great piece of steel. I won’t throw around any superlatives, but it’s a personal favorite.


----------



## captaincaed

Matus said:


> Choil shot you said?  It looks like a flat grind, but it is not.
> 
> The only sharpening so far was Shapton Pro 1k, Natsuya from JNS (pretty special - harder and finer that others that I have seen) and Hideriyama Suita Renge (super cool stone from JNS). Since the naturals are new to me (but sadly not mine) I can not offer any comparisons.
> 
> View attachment 63770
> View attachment 63771
> View attachment 63772


What are you using for the workhorse Ikeda? I have one I like, one that I’ve never used, (only knife I’ve never used).


----------



## Matus

jimmy_d said:


> That looks and sounds pretty nice! The choil shot does look pretty laser-ish but you can see the convexity on the left side. It looks like a nice right hand biased grind (good for me!) How's the food release?


Yes, there seems to be a gentle right hand bias, but I need to have a closer look to be sure. Food release is acceptable and not worse that what I would expect from a knife this thin. Again - Toyama seemed to be better in this regard.



captaincaed said:


> What are you using for the workhorse Ikeda? I have one I like, one that I’ve never used, (only knife I’ve never used).


When I want to feel like a big boy, haha  NOt really - it is a matter of mood. It does cut great (just not the best for a pumpkin or super big carrots) - love it on onions and softer produce


----------



## captaincaed

Matus said:


> When I want to feel like a big boy, haha  NOt really - it is a matter of mood. It does cut great (just not the best for a pumpkin or super big carrots) - love it on onions and softer produce


Sweet thanks, Love to see a pic, I'm wondering how mine compares... Also you know how to compose a nice photo


----------



## KO88

Matus said:


> Choil shot you said?  It looks like a flat grind, but it is not.
> 
> The only sharpening so far was Shapton Pro 1k, Natsuya from JNS (pretty special - harder and finer that others that I have seen) and Hideriyama Suita Renge (super cool stone from JNS).



The stones look epic...


----------



## Namaxy

Family reunion of sorts. The Nakiri is new to me from B/S/T. Love it along side the Bunka, one of my favorite knives.


----------



## inferno

Xin Sun said:


> Sakai Takayuki Tamashi Mizu Honyaki Gyuto 240mm by Kenji Togashi from KnS
> Getting tired of mirror finish that requires lots of care and maintenance.
> View attachment 63764
> View attachment 63763
> View attachment 63762



really cool! is this a wenge saya??


----------



## Acidwash

Trying to decide whether to call it big billy bodean or the witch king


----------



## Dendrobatez

Just got this off ebay pretty cheap, been looking for a used TC for a long time now.


----------



## Chuckles

That knife looks great!


----------



## Acidwash

Shi Han. Wrought Iron Clad W2 Petty 163x35mm.


----------



## Brian Weekley

K&S Shiraki Akebono 240mm gyuto Courtesy of ThinMan. Blue #1, height 54mm, weight 242gms. Finally got around to using it on some gorgeous Canadian prime strip loin. 

I know what I’m cooking tonight!


----------



## MrHiggins

Acidwash said:


> View attachment 63870
> 
> Shi Han. Wrought Iron Clad W2 Petty 163x35mm.


Love me some Shi Han!


----------



## labor of love

Acidwash said:


> View attachment 63870
> 
> Shi Han. Wrought Iron Clad W2 Petty 163x35mm.


Wow! I don’t see those listed on his site. Did you just reach out to him direct? I’d love a shihan w2 with one of those handles.


----------



## Acidwash

Howdy! Yeah, we just talked through Instagram. He is getting his website back in order I believe for a push in production? He does beautiful work though. The balance point and grind on this one is quite on point.


----------



## labor of love

Acidwash said:


> Howdy! Yeah, we just talked through Instagram. He is getting his website back in order I believe for a push in production? He does beautiful work though. The balance point and grind on this one is quite on point.


I’ve dealt with him before and I will gladly get in touch with him again thanks!


----------



## IsoJ

Masashi SLD semi-stainless from cleancut.
Different profile than most 240 gyutos. 
242*55,
213gr
Spine at the heel 3,5mm, middle 1,9mm
Tip very thin for not beeing a laser.


----------



## mack

Herder K-Chef (next to a Herder K3)






To me by far the best German knife other than customs.

Mack.


----------



## CiderBear

@IsoJ that Masashi is very Watanabe-esque


----------



## Gjackson98

Not really a new buy; however I just finished putting the handle on, so finally I can take it to play


----------



## IsoJ

CiderBear said:


> @IsoJ that Masashi is very Watanabe-esque



Oh, is it? I havent held or seen Watanabe gyuto in flesh


----------



## CiderBear

IsoJ said:


> Oh, is it? I havent held or seen Watanabe gyuto in flesh



It's basically the Toyama you just sold. Is the profile of that knife similar to your Masashi?


----------



## Eloh

Watanabe has no real flatspot, the Masashi is way flatter, but they look kinda the same profilewise with a similar tip


----------



## CiderBear

Joined Mazaki gang earlier this week, but I've been too tired to take any real pictures. 

Got this baby from BST. 210mm Knifewear version with cherry handle. It has a small chip at the heel, but it should go away with enough sharpening. 203g, good weight for a 210mm.











I had a suspicion that the handle might have been keyaki - similar to Carbon Knife Co's recent batch, but I really think this is cherry. I compared it with the keyaki handle on my Watanabe and they definitely feel different. Keyaki feels a bit softer, more porous, and looks a wee bit darker. Both very nice handles, though.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@CiderBear How does it feel to belong to something that great?


----------



## CiderBear

@Carl Kotte lol, it's a fun knife to use, but it didn't blow my other gyutos out of the water or anything


----------



## IsoJ

CiderBear said:


> It's basically the Toyama you just sold. Is the profile of that knife similar to your Masashi?



Profile of this masashi is quite different. It has a long flat spot from the heel and quite a curve starting maybe 1/4 at the end of the edge. Toyama had a gentle curve with no flat spot at the edge. Masashi has a thinner spine around 10mm from the tip. Masashi has a nice distal taper too but not quite there with the Toyoma. 

I havent cut with Masashi yet, so can't say about performance.


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> @Carl Kotte lol, it's a fun knife to use, but it didn't blow my other gyutos out of the water or anything



I see! Well it’s in tough competition I guess. Enjoy it or... sell it! [emoji16]


----------



## Ktva

Just got few new knives . Left to right: Ikazuchi 240mm, Wakui suji 270mm, Enso SG2. 
Enso was factory secon and have few very small imperfections over ferrule.You really can’t see imperfections if you are not looking it very closely. I paid about 100$ for Enso so I guess it was ok deal. I would definitely not buy it at normal price.
Ikazuchi and Wakui are calling me to use them..


----------



## M1k3

Ktva said:


> Just got few new knives . Left to right: Ikazuchi 240mm, Wakui suji 270mm, Enso SG2.
> Enso was factory secon and have few very small imperfections over ferrule.You really can’t see imperfections if you are not looking it very closely. I paid about 100$ for Enso so I guess it was ok deal. I would definitely not buy it at normal price.
> Ikazuchi and Wakui are calling me to use them..



I use my Ikazuchi daily at work.


----------



## CiderBear

Carl Kotte said:


> I see! Well it’s in tough competition I guess. Enjoy it or... sell it! [emoji16]



Oh don't get me wrong, I like it enough to not want to sell it. But yeah, it's hanging with pretty good company


----------



## ModRQC

And now... let the drums roll for the two knives you've seen too often and couldn't care less about... or perhaps even hate... 


...

Naaaah just can't do this. Compared to the kind of knifeporn going around here, it would look like Marilyn Manson wearing a paper bag with holes at the wrong places...

It is intimidating...


----------



## Carl Kotte

ModRQC said:


> And now... let the drums roll for the two knives you've seen too often and couldn't care less about... or perhaps even hate...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Naaaah just can't do this. Compared to the kind of knifeporn going around here, it would look like Marilyn Manson wearing a paper bag with holes at the wrong places...
> 
> It is intimidating...



Come on, don’t be shy! You have my support!


----------



## ModRQC

I'm not shy... this is just another thread entirely, wouldn't spoil it with common places... A figure I could use more aptly with my experience would be to show your new iPhone in a PC Performance/Modding environment... or squarely on a forum like XDA...  Usually not good... and hey I'm the guy with the iPhone AND the performance PC alright... But the iPhone is 4 years old now... a relic I use because I invested too much time sorting out my music library back in jailbreaking days when iPhones could be lots of fun. However, I don't care much about smartphones nowadays... It works, it stays.

You'll hear from me, and I would appreciate some support of course.  Thxs man!


----------



## Kristoffer

My understanding is also that most anything goes  Even the $25 Shibazi cleaver I bought a while back garnered some interest.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@ModRQC Ok good! [emoji16] Just keep in mind: you’re not the only with knives that are not carbon unicorns [emoji5]


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> @ModRQC Ok good! [emoji16] Just keep in mind: you’re not the only with knives that are not carbon unicorns [emoji5]



Yup! I'm a proud owner of Wusthof Grand Prix, Victorinox Fibrox Parer, Kiwi Meat Cleaver and a *gasp* Cuisinart Chefs knife...


----------



## IsoJ

I have a several zwilling, Fiskars, hackmann knives that get used daily, mostly by the kids and they get thrown in to dishwasher too they are great care free tools. Easy to sharpeng with cheap old stone and some honing and they are good to go. Those are the knives that are on the display at my kitchen


----------



## Michi

IsoJ said:


> I have a several zwilling, Fiskars, hackmann knives that get used daily, mostly by the kids and they get thrown in to dishwasher too


There is something to be said for German soft steel knives. For one, when I do something that might be marginal with a harder steel knife (such as cutting semi-frozen food, or bearing down on something really hard, such as biltong with hard spices on it), I don't have to worry about breaking a big chunk out of the blade. And I can hand a Wüsthof to a guest who wants to help in the kitchen without having to worry about what on earth might happen to it…

I have Wüsthofs that have been through the dishwasher hundreds of times. No damage to blade or handle. Eventually, the dishwashing detergent eats away at the rivets so they "sink" a little and are no longer perfectly flush with the scales. (That was the point at which I stopped putting mine into the dishwasher.) I believe that, a few years ago, Wüsthof changed the alloy for the rivets, so they stand up to dishwasher abuse a bit better.


----------



## IsoJ

It is not a plan to put them in dishwasher but you know kids .


----------



## Michi

Just found this on the Wüsthof website:

"Technically, all WÜSTHOF knives are suitable for cleaning in the dishwasher (except knives with wooden handles). However, we recommend that you do not put your knives in the dishwasher."

They recommend not to do it anyway not so much because of what the dishwasher might do to the knives, but what the knives might do to the dishwasher.


----------



## riba

New to me, first TF (from @preizzo)





Eagerly awaiting the dinner preparations


----------



## Brian Weekley

Another “escapee” from Barmoley Keep! This time it’s a Xerxes 240 gyuto. Barmoley said that I wouldn’t believe how little sticking was involved when slicing potatoes with this knife. So in line with my policy of showing my new knives in action I did up some French fries. To add to the exotic I decided to try a reverse sear steak as well. After all it’s Sunday and what better Sunday breakfast can you have than steak and fries. Yum!


----------



## preizzo

riba said:


> New to me, first TF (from @preizzo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagerly awaiting the dinner preparations


That handle .....


----------



## daveb

mille162 said:


> Just finished rehandling a Carter Funayuki 165mm, S stamp, hitachi blue supersteel......



That's a purty knife. Even purtyr now.


----------



## Bcos17

New Blue #1 Damascus Fuji


----------



## Acidwash

Brian Weekley said:


> Another “escapee” from Barmoley Keep! This time it’s a Xerxes 240 gyuto. Barmoley said that I wouldn’t believe how little sticking was involved when slicing potatoes with this knife. So in line with my policy of showing my new knives in action I did up some French fries. To add to the exotic I decided to try a reverse sear steak as well. After all it’s Sunday and what better Sunday breakfast can you have than steak and fries. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 64034
> View attachment 64035
> View attachment 64036
> View attachment 64037
> View attachment 64038


This is a cool post. Drool worthy knife!


----------



## Brian Weekley

The knife is truly amazing. It dropped through the potatoes without a trace of sticking. I couldn’t believe it! No slice ... pry the potatoes off the blade .... slice .... pry again .... slice ... pry! Where did I put that $14.95 Ktel potato slicer????

Also the “dry brined” reverse seared steak was “legend”! 71 years old and I learned two new tricks in one day!


----------



## jaeysehn

A little late on the post, but here are my 2 most recent new knives. Shigefusa Yo Kitaeji 210 Gyuto and a Takamura Uchigumo 210 Gyuto.


----------



## CiderBear

This is not my newest knife buy. @Barmoley was kind enough to buy a 240mm Wakui V2 and let me play with it first, given that I write some sort of review for it, and compare it to my lovely 225mm Kochi V2, so here goes:






*Measurements:*
Weight: Wakui 172g; Kochi 173g
Edge length: Wakui ~241.5mm; Kochi ~225.5mm
Heel height: Wakui ~47.5mm; Kochi ~51.4mm

*Out of the box edge *is pretty nice - perhaps a bit too refined for my taste. I think it would benefit from a tad more bite.

*Distal taper* - here's a picture. I don't really know much about taper, so I can't really compare them. I have a digital caliper, but it never feels right pressing on a knife's sides just to measure it and risk scratching it. But the tip of the Wakui is nice and thin.





*Choil* (Kochi left, Wakui right)













*Profile: *Kochi is a tad taller





*Fit & Finish:*
The finish of the blade is really nice. The hagane has a semi-mirror polish - I could almost see my reflection taking pictures of it.

I got my Kochi used (probably less than 5 times), but I don't remenber it having an edge that looked this polish.

The Kochi has seen the Gesshin Jinzo Aoto a couple times, so it has a really dark finish.






*KU:* you can probably see this. Wakui and Kochi do not have the same KU finish. If anything, I think it looks closer than the KU finish on my Mazaki (Maz, Wakui, Kochi)







*Handle: *The Wakui's oval handle is about the same length as the Kochi's octagonal handle, perhaps Wakui is a 1mm shorter. To be honest, I prefer the finish of the Kochi handle. I feel like the Wakui handle could use a tad more burning.











Everyone go thank Barmoley for sponsoring this post  (and I volunteer to do more posts like this in the future so please send me your knives)


----------



## daddy yo yo

jaeysehn said:


> View attachment 64077
> 
> 
> A little late on the post, but here are my 2 most recent new knives. Shigefusa Yo Kitaeji 210 Gyuto and a Takamura Uchigumo 210 Gyuto.


I am not a huge fan of damascus but the Takamura is remarkably nice. I am eyeing these too. However, that Shig... Wow!


----------



## ChefShramrock

IsoJ said:


> Masashi SLD semi-stainless from cleancut.
> Different profile than most 240 gyutos.
> 242*55,
> 213gr
> Spine at the heel 3,5mm, middle 1,9mm
> Tip very thin for not beeing a laser.
> 
> View attachment 63926
> View attachment 63927
> View attachment 63928
> View attachment 63929
> View attachment 63930
> View attachment 63931


I have the 210mm gyuto & 270mm suji in this line. Amazing knives. I love the profile of the gyuto. It is definitely different, but I love it.


----------



## IsoJ

Straight from the mail.This one I am pretty excited  ￼.260*52, nice taper
comfortable in hand. 1.2442 steel. Desert Ironwood handle, looks so much better in live. To my newbie eyes looks like some forging has been done


----------



## CharlieFoxtrot

Alright, who is it? Which one of you bought Bourdain's Kramer knife?


----------



## inferno

I kinda have it but i'm holding on to it for now until i see a good flipping window appear so i can double the money.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Wait ... I have one as well. They said it was genuine .... you mean there was two of them??????


----------



## inferno

*how dare you!!!!!*


----------



## inferno




----------



## ian

Brian Weekley said:


> Wait ... I have one as well. They said it was genuine .... you mean there was two of them??????



So did you really buy it? I assume you’re joking, but you have bought like every other knife on BST for the past few months, so I wouldn’t bet my life on it.


----------



## Brian Weekley

There are many knives I would buy without hesitation if the price were right .... Bourdain’s knife isn’t one of them. ... and the price definitely wasn’t right in my opinion. Sorry for the hoax.


----------



## ian

Brian Weekley said:


> There are many knives I would buy without hesitation if the price were right .... Bourdain’s knife isn’t one of them. ... and the price definitely wasn’t right in my opinion. Sorry for the hoax.



Aw, that’s too bad.


----------



## Macaroni

IsoJ said:


> I have a several zwilling, Fiskars, hackmann knives that get used daily, mostly by the kids and they get thrown in to dishwasher too they are great care free tools. Easy to sharpeng with cheap old stone and some honing and they are good to go. Those are the knives that are on the display at my kitchen



I have a similar strategy. The higher range of Zwilling in a knife block. Okay when wife leaves them in the sink or when someone comes over and wants to help. They can rock and lean on the edge all day.


----------



## marc4pt0

Bcos17 said:


> View attachment 64050
> View attachment 64051
> View attachment 64052
> 
> New Blue #1 Damascus Fuji



Pretty freaking amazing, right? Dream cutting machines.


----------



## marc4pt0

Brian Weekley said:


> Another “escapee” from Barmoley Keep! This time it’s a Xerxes 240 gyuto. Barmoley said that I wouldn’t believe how little sticking was involved when slicing potatoes with this knife. So in line with my policy of showing my new knives in action I did up some French fries. To add to the exotic I decided to try a reverse sear steak as well. After all it’s Sunday and what better Sunday breakfast can you have than steak and fries. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 64034
> View attachment 64035
> View attachment 64036
> View attachment 64037
> View attachment 64038




Had I known Barmoley had this Xerxes I would have been all beggy beggy for it. I recall first seeing it on IG and falling in knife-love. I have severe knife envy now


----------



## Brian Weekley

I felt very lucky to get it from Barmoley. For me it’s about as close to being the perfect knife as possible. The best part is that I can’t wait to be able to use it next. With the taper and tip it’s definitely a “first glass of wine” knife. I don’t think I would ever recover if I tipped it!

Thanks for your words. My biggest worry is that makers like Xerxes may be becoming a rare breed. It’s a tough way to make a living!


----------



## ashy2classy

IsoJ said:


> Straight from the mail.This one I am pretty excited  ￼.260*52, nice taper
> comfortable in hand. 1.2442 steel. Desert Ironwood handle, looks so much better in live. To my newbie eyes looks like some forging has been done
> 
> View attachment 64229
> View attachment 64230
> View attachment 64231
> View attachment 64232
> View attachment 64233
> View attachment 64234
> View attachment 64235
> View attachment 64236


So you got it?! How do you like it?


----------



## IsoJ

ashy2classy said:


> So you got it?! How do you like it?



I did one meal prep with it today. Love the profile, fits my current cutting style the best from all the knives I've tested so far. Starting from the heel it has about 3cm slight curve, then maybe 3-4 cm flat spot(not dead flat but close) and then the slight curve continues. Falls thru potatoes like nothing, maybe best blade for the red peppers/paprika so far. Tomatoe slices stayed fot.

So my expectations where high on this one and first expressions are awesome. Needs to do more cooking with it and maybe some side by side cooking/cutting comparison...


----------



## harlock0083

20% off on the zkramer Meiji. So I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Barashka

Congrats! I really like my Meiji, one of the most comfortable handles I've ever had (though they are quite polarizing) and sure is a looker.


----------



## Travis petosa

I’ve gone a little raquin nuts ever since I got my first knife of his. Love the steel. 
270mm from BST. Tgfencer
270mm suji from bradleycrew


----------



## Brian Weekley

Great score!


----------



## marc4pt0

I’m overly impressed by this “Frontier” chef knife from Tobi/Metal Monkeys. Medium carbon Damascus clad 52100 core.


----------



## Brian Weekley

My goodness ... what a gorgeous blade!


----------



## marc4pt0

Brian Weekley said:


> My goodness ... what a gorgeous blade!



It really is! And the level of performance is just outstanding. Super thin taper towards the tip.


----------



## panda

Barashka said:


> Congrats! I really like my Meiji, one of the most comfortable handles I've ever had (though they are quite polarizing) and sure is a looker.


they copied marko tsourkan handle


----------



## panda

marc4pt0 said:


> I’m overly impressed by this “Frontier” chef knife from Tobi/Metal Monkeys. Medium carbon Damascus clad 52100 core.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64373


that handle makes me want to drink a mt dew


----------



## IsoJ

Western handle one. I manage to crap this to make company for the two little ones.
54*240mm, 246gr, uhb20c honyaki with charred oak handle.


----------



## panda

what knife is that? looks pretty cool


----------



## Barmoley

Robin Dalman western honyaki.


----------



## HRC_64

What kind of grind is on that Dalman? Choil shot looks nice.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Looks like an S grind


----------



## Byphy

Just picked this up. I Happy.


----------



## Brian Weekley

One of my favourite all around Japanese knives. Stylish, easy to handle and takes a great edge. If one of my friends wants to try one of my knives I lend them one of these. Always makes a convert.


----------



## IsoJ

Corradobrit1 said:


> Looks like an S grind



I believe it is S-grind. It is a first one for me with this kind of grinding.


----------



## IsoJ

Byphy said:


> Just picked this up. I Happy.



What size is that? I have two Yu Kurosakis and they my favorite stainless ones.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Mine are 170mm Kurosaki’s. The one pictured in Byphy’s post looks to be the same.


----------



## Byphy

IsoJ said:


> What size is that? I have two Yu Kurosakis and they my favorite stainless ones.



It’s listed as 165 but it’s a little under that


----------



## daddy yo yo

Robin really nails it with whatever he does!


----------



## willg

First Japanese knife. NOS Masakane gyuto from Strata in Portland, ME.


----------



## Byphy

willg said:


> First Japanese knife. NOS Masakane gyuto from Strata in Portland, ME.View attachment 64480



I got this too. Great performer for the price point. Easy to sharpen


----------



## ChefShramrock

I just received this gorgeous knife. Yoshimune Sanjo white #2 210mm gyuto with snake wood handle & marble horn ferrule.


----------



## ethompson

First NKD in over a year thanks to ashy2classy and BST - 270mm CKC Mazaki.


----------



## Acidwash

That’s dope


----------



## leminh247

The9 in 1.2519 with 15n20 twisted | 223x53 | 202g


----------



## Brian Weekley

My goodness there’s a nice knife. I have a big case of knife envy! I also love the matching saya!


----------



## nakneker

New Marko WH, 246x52, ironwood saya and handle with an ebony ferrule. Super happy with this one and enjoyed working with Marko a lot.


----------



## valgard

leminh247 said:


> The9 in 1.2519 with 15n20 twisted | 223x53 | 202g
> 
> View attachment 64553
> 
> View attachment 64555
> View attachment 64557
> 
> View attachment 64554
> View attachment 64556
> View attachment 64558
> View attachment 64559


Badass!


----------



## MarkC

nakneker said:


> New Marko WH, 246x52, ironwood saya and handle with an ebony ferrule. Super happy with this one and enjoyed working with Marko a lot.


Do you mind sharing how you were able to purchase this? I have been trading emails with Marko and was told to wait until the Sunday posting and then I missed it by a few minutes. Just curious as I am not very good at timing these things.


----------



## nakneker

MarkC said:


> Do you mind sharing how you were able to purchase this? I have been trading emails with Marko and was told to wait until the Sunday posting and then I missed it by a few minutes. Just curious as I am not very good at timing these things.


PM sent.


----------



## ashy2classy

leminh247 said:


> The9 in 1.2519 with 15n20 twisted | 223x53 | 202g
> 
> View attachment 64553
> 
> View attachment 64555
> View attachment 64557
> 
> View attachment 64554
> View attachment 64556
> View attachment 64558
> View attachment 64559



BRO!!!


----------



## ashy2classy

ethompson said:


> First NKD in over a year thanks to ashy2classy and BST - 270mm CKC Mazaki.


Enjoy! And let me know if you ever want to sell it back. ;o)


----------



## leminh247

ashy2classy said:


> BRO!!!


it's so nice man


----------



## inhuman

Here’s a konosuke fuji Togo reigo semi-custom. 232x54mm of powerrrrrrrr


----------



## Hassanbensober

It’s been raining shigs here lately! Thankful to have landed this mean sob.


----------



## Dendrobatez

Been finding myself with a lot of non-Japanese knives lately.


----------



## Gregmega

leminh247 said:


> The9 in 1.2519 with 15n20 twisted | 223x53 | 202g
> 
> View attachment 64553



GOOD GODDAMN


----------



## Barclid

Takamura Urushi metal handled 21cm Uchigumo


----------



## madelinez

Bought another Tansu workhorse because I hate my wallet. Luckily I do not hate myself for the spontaneous purchase after using it.


----------



## Cheeks1989

@madelinez gorgeous Tansu he is my favorite maker.


----------



## childermass

Catcheside 200mm k-tip gyuto...


----------



## Bcos17

Barclid said:


> Takamura Urushi metal handled 21cm Uchigumo



This is awesome. Did you get that at MTC in September when Takamura visited?


----------



## Barclid

Bcos17 said:


> This is awesome. Did you get that at MTC in September when Takamura visited?


Yes.


----------



## Eloh

Lots of great knives in the last few days.


----------



## Xenif

Finally got my Foster Bros. Cleaver from the group buy (thanks Dave) , heavier than all my nakiris + petties put together. 

Now to find some dinosaurs ....


----------



## ChefShramrock

Xenif said:


> Finally got my Foster Bros. Cleaver from the group buy (thanks Dave) , heavier than all my nakiris + petties put together.
> 
> Now to find some dinosaurs ....View attachment 64729
> View attachment 64731
> View attachment 64732


That sticker in the background lmao


----------



## pentryumf

@madelinez 
That is a money shot. 
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/attachments/2-jpg.64709/


----------



## Xenif

One more time just for fun
https://imgur.com/gallery/5RxLWcX


----------



## Marek07

parbaked said:


> View attachment 64731


That sticker is fantastic. Though possibly too polite!


----------



## valgard

Marek07 said:


> That sticker is fantastic. Though possibly too polite!


It's a Canadian sticker.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Canucks and Kiwis ... the only people in the world who start every sentence with “I’m sorry”!


----------



## Marek07

Brian Weekley said:


> Canucks and Kiwis ... the only people in the world who start every sentence with “I’m sorry”!


I've heard that Canadians have a reputation for politeness but New Zealanders? I for one am not going to take my chances against the raw power of the All Blacks...



Footnote: According to some sources, the haka is a welcoming ceremony. Please don't get them angry.


----------



## Brian Weekley

It’s not the All Blacks you worry about ... it’s the Mongrel Mob! No question ... NZ is a great country.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Marek07 said:


> I've heard that Canadians have a reputation for politeness but New Zealanders? I for one am not going to take my chances against the raw power of the All Blacks...



England put the All Blacks in their place, Hakka or not


----------



## CB1968

Corradobrit1 said:


> England put the All Blacks in their place, Hakka or not


Then South Africa put England in their place


----------



## Corradobrit1

CB1968 said:


> Then South Africa put England in their place


True dat. But we still beat the All Blacks.....convincingly


----------



## CB1968

Corradobrit1 said:


> True dat. But we still beat the All Blacks.....convincingly


Yep, no doubt about that, it was a great game as well!!


----------



## Xenif

Marek07 said:


> That sticker is fantastic. Though possibly too polite!


Yeah Canadians are really polite. Our reputation for politeness often overshadow our reputation as feared warriors, unless of course, you are on the receiving end


----------



## madelinez

leminh247 said:


> The9 in 1.2519 with 15n20 twisted | 223x53 | 202g
> 
> View attachment 64553
> 
> View attachment 64555
> View attachment 64557
> 
> View attachment 64554
> View attachment 64556
> View attachment 64558
> View attachment 64559


 
Geez what a beautiful knife, how's it perform?


----------



## Eloh

210 Mazaki with custom handle, way better cutter than the 240 i tried a year or so ago. Just a lil short


----------



## ian

Xenif said:


> Yeah Canadians are really polite. Our reputation for politeness often overshadow our reputation as feared warriors, unless of course, you are on the receiving endView attachment 64741



That is insane. Oh, Canada!


----------



## drsmp

@leminh247 What are the two items below the handle of your 9 Gyuto?


----------



## CiderBear

Eloh said:


> 210 Mazaki with custom handle, way better cutter than the 240 i tried a year or so ago. Just a lil short



Nice!! Is that the kasumi version from CKC?


----------



## Eloh

Nope the JNS, im not sure wich batch though.


----------



## DitmasPork

Corradobrit1 said:


> True dat. But we still beat the All Blacks.....convincingly


My fave game was seeing Japan beat Scotland! England looked spent during the final.


----------



## inferno

Xenif said:


> Yeah Canadians are really polite. Our reputation for politeness often overshadow our reputation as feared warriors, unless of course, you are on the receiving endView attachment 64741



to make a shot like that even with a 50bmg/408 cheytac/416 barrett/338 lapua its a lot of luck. and the hit would be at maybe shot no10. or 20. i'd say everything over 1600-2000 meters or so its mostly luck. even if they have the most accurate rifle ever produced. which military people dont have. since they are not exactly very portable.


----------



## inferno

Barclid said:


> Takamura Urushi metal handled 21cm Uchigumo



mother of fukn god!!!


----------



## Michi

Yoshikane SLD 150 mm petty.


----------



## Eloh




----------



## ashy2classy

Got these two this week.

1. The 9nine 267x55 wrought iron/1.2519
2. TF Denka 270


----------



## cheflarge

ashy2classy said:


> Got these two this week.
> 
> 1. The 9nine 267x55 wrought iron/1.2519
> 2. TF Denka 270


WOW!!! You like the long ones, huh Ashy? Two frickin' awesome knives! Congratulations.


----------



## Corradobrit1

ashy2classy said:


> Got these two this week.
> 
> 1. The 9nine 267x55 wrought iron/1.2519
> 2. TF Denka 270


How's the grind on the TF? Nice score. Its got TF IV's 'special' kanji


----------



## Barmoley

Eloh said:


>


What's the middle one, it looks very familiar, but it escapes me at the moment.


----------



## ashy2classy

Barmoley said:


> What's the middle one, it looks very familiar, but it escapes me at the moment.


It looks like a Xerxes, but from his IG post, it's something else. Can't remember.


----------



## minibatataman

ashy2classy said:


> It looks like a Xerxes, but from his IG post, it's something else. Can't remember.


Any idea what the top one is?


----------



## Barmoley

ashy2classy said:


> It looks like a Xerxes, but from his IG post, it's something else. Can't remember.


That was my first thought too, but no makers mark on this side which is where it would be. I've seen it before.....


----------



## Eloh

Barmoley said:


> What's the middle one, it looks very familiar, but it escapes me at the moment.



The middle one is by suntravel and it's a 280mm S290 San Mai workhorse blade (forge welding done by a polish smith). Top one is a 260mm sc125 honyaki by Evan Antzenberger.

Some more pics of that s290 knife, a 320g Workhorse


----------



## Brian Weekley

Sukenari 240 Gyuto, ZDP189 core, stainless Damascus clad. 

I picked this knife up a couple of months ago and have been using it regularly in my kitchen. If ever I’ve used a knife suited to a professional kitchen this is it. Best described as a”beefy” knife it handles every task I’ve put it to with ease. Mine weighed in at 212 grams and the ZDP 189 core steel seems to hold an edge forever. The only action shot I had to picture the knife was demolishing an onion while I whipped up a batch of my special blend burgers. I freeze the patties and cook from frozen. Works great as does the knife.


----------



## Dhoff

Brian Weekley said:


> Sukenari 240 Gyuto, ZDP189 core, stainless Damascus clad.
> 
> I picked this knife up a couple of months ago and have been using it regularly in my kitchen. If ever I’ve used a knife suited to a professional kitchen this is it. Best described as a”beefy” knife it handles every task I’ve put it to with ease. Mine weighed in at 212 grams and the ZDP 189 core steel seems to hold an edge forever. The only action shot I had to picture the knife was demolishing an onion while I whipped up a batch of my special blend burgers. I freeze the patties and cook from frozen. Works great as does the knife.
> 
> View attachment 64866
> View attachment 64867
> View attachment 64868
> View attachment 64869
> View attachment 64870



I want that food looks so good


----------



## _THS_

Tiny 105mm paring knife from Bryan Raquin, second from him, the ht of the steel still amaze me, gonna use it as stone tester


----------



## ashy2classy

Corradobrit1 said:


> How's the grind on the TF? Nice score. Its got TF IV's 'special' kanji


A bit thick behind the edge, but still a great cutter. If I find it to be an issue I'll get it thinned. For now, I'm excited to try it on various product.


----------



## Byphy

Been wanting this for a hot minute can’t wait to use it


----------



## Bcos17

New Arrival. These are better than described.


----------



## dmonterisi

Bcos17 said:


> View attachment 64896
> 
> 
> New Arrival. These are better than described.



nice! great handle...enjoy!


----------



## Barmoley

Bcos17 said:


> View attachment 64896
> 
> 
> New Arrival. These are better than described.


Is this a 220, how's the balance on it.


----------



## Bcos17

Barmoley said:


> Is this a 220, how's the balance on it.



Yes its a 220. Balance is great. Just in front of the heel.


----------



## Barmoley

Thanks. Looks great, quilted maple handle?


----------



## Bcos17

Barmoley said:


> Thanks. Looks great, quilted maple handle?


Yes sir. Very very impressed with Marko's work, there's going to be a lot of very happy people over the next few days as their packages arrive.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Received my new Raquin Kiri, so made it a @bryan03 kinda day and brought out one of its big brothers! Gorgeous piece of work.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Bcos17 said:


> View attachment 64896
> 
> 
> New Arrival. These are better than described.


How so? Mine is scheduled for delivery Monday and you are raising expectations with comments like that.......


----------



## CiderBear

@Bcos17: Thou shall always post a choil shot with your newest knife buy.


----------



## 5370H55V

Corradobrit1 said:


> How so? Mine is scheduled for delivery Monday and you are raising expectations with comments like that.......



Huh, did Marko send out tracking numbers? I don't believe I ever got one and I've been waiting for mine to show up any day now...


----------



## Corradobrit1

5370H55V said:


> Huh, did Marko send out tracking numbers? I don't believe I ever got one and I've been waiting for mine to show up any day now...


Got tracking number yesterday. Shipping USPS PM


----------



## lars78

Xerxes
250mm 1.2419.05


----------



## leminh247

drsmp said:


> @leminh247 What are the two items below the handle of your 9 Gyuto?


they're bee wax and camelia oil


----------



## kevpenbanc

Some acquisitions over the last few months.

Benjamin Kamon 250mm production knife.
Only got it a few days ago, haven't had a chance to use it much yet.





260mm Oblivion Blade.
Amazing cutter and very light.





235mm Newham Blades.
My 2nd knife from Will, and every bit as impressive as the first. A very good alround knife on the thin and light side.





220mm from Craig at Maher Knives.
Really liking this, nice and tall at 60mm, very nice knife.




245mm from Luke Wallace.
A stunning ironwood handle and a knife that is growing on me.


----------



## Bcos17

CiderBear said:


> @Bcos17: Thou shall always post a choil shot with your newest knife buy.



The spine is not as thick as a Kato, but the distal taper is still good. It's really thin at the tip. Just very well executed. Fit and finish is superb. Mine weighs 214 grams at 220x51, lighter than some of the reported weights from Marko's first workhorses over the summer. Perhaps he changed the geometry a little bit. Very happy with it.


----------



## jimmy_d

Eloh said:


> The middle one is by suntravel and it's a 280mm S290 San Mai workhorse blade (forge welding done by a polish smith). Top one is a 260mm sc125 honyaki by Evan Antzenberger.
> 
> Some more pics of that s290 knife, a 320g Workhorse


Wow that thing looks awesome! A workhorse indeed form that choil shot but what a beautiful knife. What a beast lol.


----------



## marc4pt0

Just received a 225mm wearing Moroccan Thuya. Pretty nice blade.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Oh my goodness ... I’m hemorrhaging jealousy over the last ten knives! Time to go back to work. Page 494 is setting up to be a legendary “New Knife” page.


----------



## dmonterisi

gotta keep giving Marko his due. this is some fine work. havent cut anything yet but out of the box, it feels like ive owned it for years. craftsmanship is superb- the handle is amazing. and i love the proportions: 235 x 51 is pretty much ideal for me.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Two Sticks Gyuto, AS core, soft iron clad. 255mm long, 58mm tall, 3.4mm thick at spine. Courtesy of Preizzo this knife really hits all of my boxes. Blade heavy, nice handle. Perfect for one of my favourite winter meals. Roast pork belly, fried cabbage, gravy and a Canadian favourite ... cold beans. Truly my definition of comfort food. Here’s a few pics.


----------



## dmonterisi

great looking knife @Brian Weekley but cold beans?


----------



## Brian Weekley

It’s true. ... cold beans are a favourite from my youth. It could be worse ... it could be cold Balut!


----------



## dmonterisi

kind of afraid to ask...balut?


----------



## Brian Weekley

Popular in the Philippines ...


----------



## Colonel Mustard

Brian Weekley said:


> Two Sticks Gyuto, AS core, soft iron clad. 255mm long, 58mm tall, 3.4mm thick at spine. Courtesy of Preizzo this knife really hits all of my boxes. Blade heavy, nice handle. Perfect for one of my favourite winter meals. Roast pork belly, fried cabbage, gravy and a Canadian favourite ... cold beans. Truly my definition of comfort food. Here’s a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 65115
> View attachment 65116
> View attachment 65117
> View attachment 65118
> View attachment 65119
> View attachment 65120


It's one of those posts where my attention is not so much captured by the knife but by the food... Your pork belly looks delicious!!!


----------



## Brian Weekley

The pork belly is really delicious. Takes three days to make by my recipe but really is the ultimate comfort food. A little goes a long way. The southern style fried cabbage is a perfect accompaniment. The cold beans ... meh!

Part of my fun in receiving a new knife is to welcome it to the family by cooking something reflective of the personality of the knife. The dish seemed a perfect match and it tastes great too!


----------



## bahamaroot

Brian Weekley said:


> Popular in the Philippines ...
> 
> View attachment 65123


----------



## labor of love

Am I the only person that knows people that have eaten duck egg embryos raw?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Balut- not my idea of haute cuisine.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I did and I can assure you that I prefer pork belly. Was a memorable meal for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## marc4pt0

Man that pork belly looks crunchy amazing!


----------



## Geigs

Brian Weekley said:


> The pork belly is really delicious. Takes three days to make by my recipe but really is the ultimate comfort food!


 Can I get that recipe?


----------



## Michi

Geigs said:


> Can I get that recipe?


Hey, not just for you—I want it too!


----------



## Colonel Mustard

Geigs said:


> Can I get that recipe?


I was just about to ask the same.


----------



## Michi

I suggest an auction to sell the recipe to the highest bidder…


----------



## Adrenaline_6

I like the Chinese style pork belly. Here is a recipe if you like: https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=10153433256037758

Those Tsourkan knives are beautiful btw. I am partial to the Koa handles since I am from Hawaii originally. Curly Koa is outstanding.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I was thinking that I would give it to the first person to eat balut. But then I concluded that I couldn’t hold it from the KKF family. So here goes.

* Start with a flat piece of pork belly the size of your baking pan. I use a Pyrex Dish.
* Score the pork belly with a suitable sharp knife you bought on BST.
* Put fresh thyme and sliced garlic in pan under the pork belly.
* Rub kosher salt well into the scored pork, cover with aluminum foil.
* Add white wine to the pan to a braising level.
* Put the pork belly into a pre-heated 325F oven. Bake for 90mins.
* Remove foil and continue to bake to 195-200F internal temperature. About another 45 minutes.
* Allow to cool, remove the pork belly and pour off and save liquid, garlic and thyme sprigs, deglaze the pan. Return the pork belly to the pan.
* Place a weighted pan on top of the pork belly. Place in refrigerator for 24-48hrs.
* Cooking liquid to refrigerator to separate the fat.
* Remove pork belly from refrigerator, brush with oil and salt with kosher salt.
* Put pork belly into a preheated 500F oven for 20 minutes.
* Turn Strained contents of cooking liquid into gravy. I don’t used much of the separated fat and add chicken stock and roux to get the volume and consistency I desire.
* Here’s the most important part. Place the pork belly under a high broiler and obtain the crackling finish you desire. Don’t walk away! 2-4 minutes.
* Cool slightly and slice to serve. Very rich ... a little makes a serving. Reheat leftovers in a 325F oven.

Enjoy!


----------



## M1k3

Brian Weekley said:


> * Score the pork belly with a suitable sharp knife you bought on BST.


----------



## thebradleycrew

This is a monster. Like a really big monster. Like 460 grams o monster. 275mmx70mm. Dammy integral presentation grade Koa by David Lisch. Needs some thinning behind the edge that I will probably have someone more competent than myself complete, then am going to see how she cuts. Looks like a nice grind when the reflection sort of gives away (back cut). Maybe I should use it on Brian's pork belly recipe...


----------



## Brian Weekley

_My goodness that’s a gorgeous knife but I expect that the French police are hot on your trail to recover their best guillotine blade!_


----------



## Lauge

A Toyama 240 mm usuba.
Next considerations:

Do I really need an usuba?
How many daikons can I actually eat on a weekly basis?
Can you cut a bread roll katsuramuki style?

Why is my girlfriend leaving me?


----------



## M1k3

Lauge said:


> A Toyama 240 mm usuba.
> Next considerations:
> 
> Do I really need an usuba?
> How many daikons can I actually eat on a weekly basis?
> Can you cut a bread roll katsuramuki style?
> 
> Why is my girlfriend leaving me?



Katsuramuki potatoes? Fruits?


----------



## Lauge

M1k3 said:


> Katsuramuki potatoes? Fruits?


I've actually used the technique to introduce new fruits/vegetables to my nephew when he was a baby. It eliminated the choking hazard while the strips were big enough that he could grasp them with his limited motor skills.


----------



## madelinez

Lauge said:


> A Toyama 240 mm usuba.
> Next considerations:
> 
> Do I really need an usuba?
> How many daikons can I actually eat on a weekly basis?
> Can you cut a bread roll katsuramuki style?
> 
> Why is my girlfriend leaving me?



But why do you need a girlfriend when you have an usuba?


----------



## Lauge

madelinez said:


> But why do you need a girlfriend when you have an usuba?



Maybe if I got another usuba that would fill the void…


----------



## daddy yo yo

Usuba-love! I’ll join the club soon...


----------



## daveb

Balut - mostly consumed by drunken sailors when Subic Bay was open. I've never been that drunk.


----------



## MowgFace

Balut actually tastes pretty damn ordinary. Its more the cartilage-y crunch and occasional feather that is weird.

Mowgs


----------



## alterwisser

I think Balut is pretty darn gnarly....


----------



## mise_en_place

alterwisser said:


> I think Balut is pretty darn gnarly....



Honestly, it just tastes like a hardboiled egg. 

Here's a Dalman family photo. The 180mm honyaki is a new addition. Top is a 240mm in AEB-L


----------



## MowgFace

mise_en_place said:


> Honestly, it just tasted like a hardboiled egg.



+1.


----------



## mise_en_place

Having handled two others, and now the owner of two, I can confidently say that Dalmans are utter garbage. Please feel free to send me any and all Dalmans you might have just lying around. I will pay you a fair price because I feel bad for how badly Robin duped you.


----------



## Colonel Mustard

Brian Weekley said:


> I was thinking that I would give it to the first person to eat balut. But then I concluded that I couldn’t hold it from the KKF family. So here goes.
> 
> * Start with a flat piece of pork belly the size of your baking pan. I use a Pyrex Dish.
> * Score the pork belly with a suitable sharp knife you bought on BST.
> * Put fresh thyme and sliced garlic in pan under the pork belly.
> * Rub kosher salt well into the scored pork, cover with aluminum foil.
> * Add white wine to the pan to a braising level.
> * Put the pork belly into a pre-heated 325F oven. Bake for 90mins.
> * Remove foil and continue to bake to 195-200F internal temperature. About another 45 minutes.
> * Allow to cool, remove the pork belly and pour off and save liquid, garlic and thyme sprigs, deglaze the pan. Return the pork belly to the pan.
> * Place a weighted pan on top of the pork belly. Place in refrigerator for 24-48hrs.
> * Cooking liquid to refrigerator to separate the fat.
> * Remove pork belly from refrigerator, brush with oil and salt with kosher salt.
> * Put pork belly into a preheated 500F oven for 20 minutes.
> * Turn Strained contents of cooking liquid into gravy. I don’t used much of the separated fat and add chicken stock and roux to get the volume and consistency I desire.
> * Here’s the most important part. Place the pork belly under a high broiler and obtain the crackling finish you desire. Don’t walk away! 2-4 minutes.
> * Cool slightly and slice to serve. Very rich ... a little makes a serving. Reheat leftovers in a 325F oven.
> 
> Enjoy!


Many thanks!!!


----------



## plluke

I needed a knife that I loved because of how ridiculous it looked. I found one! (Kurosaki Fujin SRS-13 180mm).


----------



## Dendrobatez

mise_en_place said:


> Here's a Dalman family photo. The 180mm honyaki is a new addition. Top is a 240mm in AEB-L
> 
> View attachment 65275



Love that's 180mm


----------



## marc4pt0

thebradleycrew said:


> This is a monster.
> View attachment 65205
> View attachment 65206
> View attachment 65207
> View attachment 65208




Like how amazing does this feel in hand though? David’s sculpted bolster and handle is among the MOST comfortable I’ve come across. Once you get a little thinning done behind the edge you will have yourself a blade that you just can’t put down. It will cut like a motherf......


----------



## alterwisser

mise_en_place said:


> Having handled two others, and now the owner of two, I can confidently say that Dalmans are utter garbage. Please feel free to send me any and all Dalmans you might have just lying around. I will pay you a fair price because I feel bad for how badly Robin duped you.




8 coming your way


----------



## 5370H55V

A bit late to the party, but I'm loving my new Tsourkan right now.


----------



## mise_en_place

Killer knife ^^

Wish I hadn't sold my Tsourkan to Barlomey.


----------



## 5370H55V

mise_en_place said:


> Killer knife ^^
> 
> Wish I hadn't sold my Tsourkan to Barlomey.



Thanks, the fit and finish is amazing on it! The blade surface and edges are so polished you can even see the reflection of the screen across the blade in the background.

Also, I may or may not have just stabbed my monitor while taking that choil shot...


----------



## Barmoley

mise_en_place said:


> Killer knife ^^
> 
> Wish I hadn't sold my Tsourkan to Barlomey.



Wait, which Tsourkan did you sell me?


----------



## mack

Dalman Sawjihiki

My second. I sold the first one to a good friend, but always regretted it a little bit. So I had to take the chance to buy this little baby.












Mack.


----------



## Geigs

New beater for the wife. I'm actually liking it a lot. No idea what it is. 210 INOX.


----------



## mise_en_place

Barmoley said:


> Wait, which Tsourkan did you sell me?



290mm suji in A2 with an S-grind, an ebony handle and nickel spacer. It was beautifully finished, like all of Marko's knives.


----------



## Barmoley

mise_en_place said:


> 290mm suji in A2 with an S-grind, an ebony handle and nickel spacer. It was beautifully finished, like all of Marko's knives.


Oh, that one, that was a long time ago. Beautiful knife for sure.


----------



## dafox

Geigs said:


> New beater for the wife. I'm actually liking it a lot. No idea what it is. 210 INOX.


Where did you get it?


----------



## Geigs

dafox said:


> Where did you get it?


EBay.


----------



## HRC_64

Dalman HANDLEs look CLASS even in basic version.


mack said:


> Dalman...


----------



## Brian Weekley

Thanks to nakneker I took possession of a Raquin Meat Killer. While it was close to the top of my “must use” list it wasn’t until I was inspired by the legendary marc4pt0 to give brining another try. After a couple of disastrous brining episodes a couple of decades ago I developed a complete “brining block”. I know ... I’m ashamed to admit it. Relegated forever to the ranks of a home cook! When brine sensei Marc arrived on the scene he inspired me to try again. Details are a closely guarded secret. Anyway the opportunity of a big family dinner offered a chance to break the block under Marc’s tutelage. I always experiment on family first. Two pork shoulders were carefully brined and sent to the Big Green Egg for the full Apple wood smoke treatment. 

The Meat Killer was perfect for the task. 280mm long, 52mm high, 145SC core steel, soft iron clad, burnt oak handle. 

Here’s a few pics of the knife and the roast.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Brian, 2 questions:
1) did you cut and roast the cat? 
2) will you leave some of the stuff out there for others one day?


----------



## Michi

daddy yo yo said:


> did you cut and roast the cat?


Cat tastes surprisingly nice. Worth trying, if you ever get a chance.


----------



## Brian Weekley

daddy ...

I have two cats ... both of which try to get into the pictures whenever they can. I thought this pic was kind of cute. There is a couple of my knife rolls in the background. 
... and 2... I have had a lifelong motto ... “if it’s worth doing it’s worth doing to excess”. There’s lots of knives I leave on BST just for you. I’m actually very fussy about the knives I buy. ... Actually I buy more new knives than the used knives that I buy on BST. 

michi... I won’t tell my cat you said that. When I was a young man living in Calgary, Alberta a court case decided that it was ok for the Chinese butcher to hang butchered cat carcasses in their display window. I guess that’s why you never found cats wandering around Calgary’s Chinatown ... whoops that word is probably no longer PC. Sorry!


----------



## bahamaroot

Brian Weekley said:


> michi... I won’t tell my cat you said that. When I was a young man living in Calgary, Alberta a court case decided that it was ok for the Chinese butcher to hang butchered cat carcasses in their display window. I guess that’s why you never found cats wandering around Calgary’s Chinatown ... whoops that word is probably no longer PC. Sorry!


----------



## Itsjun

Hmmmmm my latest loot.


----------



## Xenif

As a Chinese Canadian Im not sure if I should feel offended when people tell me we eat cats .... or ........ hit it Garfield!


----------



## madelinez

A rather popular Chinese restaurant in Brisbane got closed down a couple of years ago for selling wild Ibis as chicken. For those that aren't familiar Ibis are basically the bird version of rats. Hasn't stopped me from enjoying one of my favorite cuisines though.


----------



## ynot1985

madelinez said:


> A rather popular Chinese restaurant in Brisbane got closed down a couple of years ago for selling wild Ibis as chicken. For those that aren't familiar Ibis are basically the bird version of rats. Hasn't stopped me from enjoying one of my favorite cuisines though.



Wth.. they are a protected species .. those damn dumpster scavengers


----------



## Gjackson98

madelinez said:


> A rather popular Chinese restaurant in Brisbane got closed down a couple of years ago for selling wild Ibis as chicken. For those that aren't familiar Ibis are basically the bird version of rats. Hasn't stopped me from enjoying one of my favorite cuisines though.


That's crazy  especially when chickens are so cheap. Crazy people do crazy things I guess


----------



## Gjackson98

Kato hunting/ paring knife


----------



## dmonterisi

Gjackson98 said:


> Kato hunting/ paring knifeView attachment 65537
> View attachment 65538



beautiful way to get the thread back on track. enjoy it!


----------



## marc4pt0

Marko 220 WH in 52100 wearing walnut with walnut saya


----------



## jimmy_d

marc4pt0 said:


> Marko 220 WH in 52100 wearing walnut with walnut saya
> 
> View attachment 65563
> View attachment 65564


Great knife, but man that is a beautiful handle and saya!


----------



## Dendrobatez

Itsjun said:


> Hmmmmm my latest loot.



Nice - I've been wanting one of his knives for a long time.


----------



## mille162

Nothing fancy, but I saw this particular knife being used by the carver at Cinco Jotas store at the Madrid dutyfree shop. It was a slow day so he talked for a good 30 minutes and gave me samples of all the different cuts of the left (14 in all I think), and he explained how he trained for 2 years before he was allowed to cut for the public. Ended up being an expensive lay-over! Anyway, it’s a fairly cheap knife, <$20, Arcos (Spain) Nitrum SS, 12”. Handle was cheap so I had a nice grey-blue curly mango handle added. Might be able to justify buying my own 5J Jamon Iberico de Bellota leg and smuggling it home in my suitcase


----------



## Dc2123

Konosuke MB shirogami 240 gyuto 

It’s a great knife, but I don’t think it’s for me.


----------



## panda

jimmy_d said:


> Great knife, but man that is a beautiful handle and saya!


i dont care about that aspect but marko really does beautiful work


----------



## Itsjun

Dendrobatez said:


> Nice - I've been wanting one of his knives for a long time.


I was also lucky to get it at a very cheap price second hand from a chef.
Slightly more than a Tojiro.


----------



## jimmy_d

Tanaka Yoshikazu 240. Just took it to the stones, haven't had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## captaincaed

jimmy_d said:


> Tanaka Yoshikazu 240. Just took it to the stones, haven't had a chance to use it yet.
> View attachment 65604
> View attachment 65605
> View attachment 65606


Looks like it has some Mizuno DNA


----------



## labor of love

captaincaed said:


> Looks like it has some Mizuno DNA


?


----------



## Brian Weekley

My thought exactly.


----------



## friz

My new knife at work, balsamic duck featured Nakaya Heiji!


----------



## J.C

My very first toyama. Heard a lot of positive feedback and finally pulled the trigger.
Toyama stainless clad 210
213x51
178gr


----------



## rob

Mert Tansu. 
240x56 Damasteel Gyuto with western Honduras rosewood handle.


----------



## madelinez

I have a similar one minus that insane handle, beautiful grind.


----------



## inferno

god damn!! 

was it expensive?


----------



## dmonterisi

inferno said:


> god damn!!
> 
> was it expensive?



this is kkf. everything is expensive.


----------



## streak

There is no substitute for a decent fixed blade but for those times visiting friends where everything is blunt I just received this Wharncleaver style folder. Cuts like a gem.


----------



## rob

inferno said:


> god damn!!
> 
> was it expensive?



Yes.


----------



## Barashka

I just couldn't resist. My ultimate wishlist is short .. so when something on it comes up, I just must.











And together now:


----------



## madelinez

Nice knives, what are they?


----------



## Barashka

Thanks. Top to bottom:
- Shinko Kurokumo R2 Damascus 270mm x 58mm, pretty thin laser-esque.
- New boy Fujin 240mm VG10, sure is a looker, food release above grind line is excellent.
- Kramer Meiji 8", great height, a touch fat, and I love the handle.


----------



## bahamaroot

Disappointed that Kurosaki went to laser etching. He used to have some sweet chiseled kanji.


----------



## Itsjun

bahamaroot said:


> Disappointed that Kurosaki went to laser etching. He used to have some sweet chiseled kanji.
> 
> View attachment 65675




My local knife shop stop taking in Kurosaki knives because of this...


----------



## CEH1

I like the board. Details?


----------



## Barashka

CEH1 said:


> I like the board. Details?


It's just a "Teak Cutting Board" off amazon $35. 18 x 12 x .75 in .. I needed something easily movable by the wifu, and this is still big, but quite easy to move.

FYI Teak is supposedly kinda harsh on knives, but I really like the look.


----------



## rob

Another one from Mert.

Tansu 180x60mm Nakiri in Damasteel with malee burl, bronze spacers and mokume end cap.


----------



## Michi

rob said:


> Tansu 180x60mm Nakiri in Damasteel with malee burl, bronze spacers and mokume end cap.


Beautiful!


----------



## inferno

Barashka said:


> I just couldn't resist. My ultimate wishlist is short .. so when something on it comes up, I just must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And together now:




rajin or fujin?


----------



## Michi

inferno said:


> rajin or fujin?


That's the Fujin.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I normally don’t prefer stainless clad knives but you can’t help but admire the wonderful finish that Kurosaki puts on his knives. Very original and very attractive. Nice purchase.


----------



## talldrinkofwater

I recently bought a Carter Cutlery (Muteki line, made by Jamison Chopp) boning knife. White #1 clad with 410 stainless; curly birch handle. Finally had a chance to use it over Thanksgiving.


----------



## valgard

Marko 252mm WH gyuto and Dalman 247mm AEBL S grind with some KU. Both came in early in the week. The Marko was a quick catch and release to pay for a fancy knife that came my way because I have too many workhorse grind knives (Although the steel is sexy on stones). The Dalman is so good I'm gonna try to hang on to it for a bit at least.

Marko















Dalman


----------



## luther

The Dalman is dope


----------



## thebradleycrew

valgard said:


> Marko 252mm WH gyuto and Dalman 247mm AEBL S grind with some KU. Both came in early in the week. The Marko was a quick catch and release to pay for a fancy knife that came my way because I have too many workhorse grind knives (Although the steel is sexy on stones). The Dalman is so good I'm gonna try to hang on to it for a bit at least.
> 
> Marko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalman


Love the Dalman. What is the height on that? Tough to tell if it is 250x60 or 250x50. Gorgeous knives, both of them.


----------



## valgard

thebradleycrew said:


> Love the Dalman. What is the height on that? Tough to tell if it is 250x60 or 250x50. Gorgeous knives, both of them.



51mm tall.


----------



## thebradleycrew

valgard said:


> 51mm tall.


Thanks. Beautiful knife indeed. Now if I could find that blade in 58mm tall!


----------



## valgard

thebradleycrew said:


> Thanks. Beautiful knife indeed. Now if I could find that blade in 58mm tall!


Put your cutting surface higher and you're all set xD. For me, 58 Is a bit too tall for the height of my cutting surface relative to my elbow.


----------



## thebradleycrew

valgard said:


> Put your cutting surface higher and you're all set xD. For me, 58 Is a bit too tall for the height of my cutting surface relative to my elbow.


I know, I know. But I'm not particularly tall and I don't mind (or prefer?) the raised elbow of the taller heel. The lower heels, below 55mm, make me feel like I'm constantly "touching" the food as I cut. The taller heels makes it feel "cleaner" at the heel.  Maybe if you sell that one I need to try it out...


----------



## valgard

thebradleycrew said:


> I know, I know. But I'm not particularly tall and I don't mind (or prefer?) the raised elbow of the taller heel. The lower heels, below 55mm, make me feel like I'm constantly "touching" the food as I cut. The taller heels makes it feel "cleaner" at the heel.  Maybe if you sell that one I need to try it out...


Hehe, I'm not gonna argue about quirks! I certainly have mine. This knife is really good, it surprised me how good it is so I'll hold onto it for a bit at least and get to know it better.


----------



## Corradobrit1

valgard said:


> Hehe, I'm not gonna argue about quirks! I certainly have mine. This knife is really good, it surprised me how good it is so I'll hold onto it for a bit at least and get to know it better.


That subtle S-grind looks exceptional


----------



## thebradleycrew

Corradobrit1 said:


> That subtle S-grind looks exceptional


Completely agree. Not too aggressive, not to shallow!


----------



## marc4pt0

valgard said:


> Marko




Of those 2 I’m shocked you let the Marko go and kept the other.


----------



## Eitan78

marc4pt0 said:


> Of those 2 I’m shocked you let the Marko go and kept the other.



I’ll second that


----------



## daddy yo yo

I find that Dalman breathtaking!


----------



## valgard

marc4pt0 said:


> Of those 2 I’m shocked you let the Marko go and kept the other.



Not a knock on the Marko. Steel was sexy on the stones, handle and saya were on point and the finish on the knife was quite good. Knife is exactly what's advertised as, a very nice workhorse grind. I happen to have an abundance of WH knives, some cut smoother, some less so, some about the same as the Marko but I'm more attached to them for a variety of reasons. 
The Dalman happened to surpass my expectations as a very smooth cutter with above average release, I guess the pleasant surprise of exceeding my personal expectations made me not follow through with the original plan of selling both quickly, instead I'll play with it for a while at least.


----------



## mack

Sorry for OT, @valgard, but if you have planned to sell those knives quickly why did you buy them?

Am I missing something?

I like both knives, but would prefer the Dalman, no doubt about that.

Mack.


----------



## valgard

mack said:


> Sorry for OT, @valgard, but if you have planned to sell those knives quickly why did you buy them?
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> I like both knives, but would prefer the Dalman, no doubt about that.
> 
> Mack.



A) I didn't buy them
B) I still thought it would be cool to try them
C) Because I could do it.


----------



## mack

Thanks for A and B.

Mack.


----------



## TSF415

Don’t worry everyone the Marko is headed to a good home and I think it’s a great win win for everyone. 

I reached out to @valgard when he had his Mizuno for sale to get funds together but ended up with a trade instead. +1 for the person who was able to trade what they had to acquire the gorgeous mizuno. 

Then to my surprise @valgard reached out to me to see if I really wanted to buy it from him. I’ve had a Marko at the very top of my list. To date it will be by far the nicest and most expensive in my collection. I’ve been messaging Marko on ig about what he’s going to be releasing because somehow I’m always a minute late to get something of his. +1 for even the maker being happy I got my hands on it when I told him. 

@valgard got part of his funds. I got my “unicorn” without giving up a kidney because of demand. I’m a newb so I’m glad someone with his experience got to give it some love on the stones. And this is what I like about KKF.

Also C!


----------



## adrianopedro

Newest Japanese knives, inspired by my friend @70aocubo, I pushed the button on those







*Kouiti Turumaki*
Gyoto 250 mm
Kuruochi Nashiji
San Mai, Shirogami 2A
63HRC




















*Yoshikazu Tanaka *
Gyoto 240 mm
San Mai, Shirogami 1A
64HRC


----------



## panda

adrianopedro said:


> Newest Japanese knives, inspired by my friend @70aocubo, I pushed the button on those
> 
> View attachment 65956
> 
> 
> *Kouiti Turumaki*
> Gyoto 250 mm
> Kuruochi Nashiji
> San Mai, Shirogami 2A
> 63HRC
> 
> View attachment 65955
> 
> 
> View attachment 65957
> 
> 
> View attachment 65958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yoshikazu Tanaka *
> Gyoto 240 mm
> San Mai, Shirogami 1A
> 64HRC
> 
> View attachment 65959




can you tell us more about the tanaka and where did you get it from?


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> can you tell us more about the tanaka and where did you get it from?


Looks like one of Maksims


----------



## adrianopedro

panda said:


> can you tell us more about the tanaka and where did you get it from?



I live in Brazil and have a good friend, (@70aocubo) Eduardo, He restores knives, does some polishing with jnats, and also buy some "unfinished" knives direct from Blacksmiths in Japan, just like that Turumaki. He does all the refinement on the blade, installs the handle, and sells.

I'm not sure with that Tanaka was from his personal collection, or if He bought it direct from him, but I can ask.


----------



## adrianopedro

Corradobrit1 said:


> Looks like one of Maksims



Eduardo (Instagram @70aocubo) bought it from Maksim, but he does all the hard work after that. The knives from Maksim normally have a "bad finish", so Eduardo does all the polishing. I don't the have the stones or the talent to do that. Same thing happens with the Turumaki knife, Turumaki sends the blade with a very poor finish.







That's how the blade arrives from Turumaki to Eduardo (@70aocubo)


----------



## milkbaby

thebradleycrew said:


> This is a monster. Like a really big monster. Like 460 grams o monster. 275mmx70mm. Dammy integral presentation grade Koa by David Lisch. Needs some thinning behind the edge that I will probably have someone more competent than myself complete, then am going to see how she cuts. Looks like a nice grind when the reflection sort of gives away (back cut). Maybe I should use it on Brian's pork belly recipe...
> View attachment 65205
> View attachment 65206
> View attachment 65207
> View attachment 65208



That is a beautiful David Lisch... and a beast: gigantic and heavy, wow! Both him and his wife Andrea are making crazy beautiful damascus knives. So nice!


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

so this happened - in 240
















Yet to use, its super thin behind the edge


----------



## Matus

Were the dama b#1 awailable when I got my w#1 kasumi I would have gone for it - the damascus looks lovely.


----------



## Michi

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> so this happened - in 240


That looks beautiful. Nicely understated and elegant. What is the knife? I don't recognise it.

As thin as this is, I expect you'll have to handle it carefully. But I bet that it'll cut like the devil…


----------



## Runner_up

Nice pick up on the Tanaka. Can't believe how thin that is.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Michi said:


> That looks beautiful. Nicely understated and elegant. What is the knife? I don't recognise it.
> 
> As thin as this is, I expect you'll have to handle it carefully. But I bet that it'll cut like the devil…


It's a Tanaka Yoshikazu from JNS. I can't wait to test drive it. 
It will cut


----------



## jimmy_d

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> so this happened - in 240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet to use, its super thin behind the edge


Wow, the dammy looks awesome!


----------



## ashy2classy

adrianopedro said:


> Newest Japanese knives, inspired by my friend @70aocubo, I pushed the button on those



I absolutely love the profile of those Tanakas. Wish Maksim carried 270s.


----------



## dan

ashy2classy said:


> I absolutely love the profile of those Tanakas. Wish Maksim carried 270s.



Same, except 270 is too big for me (for now at least). I'm super curious how they cut, and kinda wish I hadn't waffled on it so much during his BF sale...


----------



## ashy2classy

Latest two.

Sakai Takayuki Aogami #2 270mm Gyuto (Togashi/Tosa) - 263 x 52 (THANKS Sebastian!)
Catcheside Forged Geometry 274mm Gyuto - 274 x 59


----------



## ashy2classy

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> so this happened - in 240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet to use, its super thin behind the edge



This looks crazy good!!!


----------



## Barmoley

Most recent on hand. Went Japanese for a change. Both 240s

240 KS Mizuno Tarenjo B1 -- 257x49.5
240 Mizuno Honyaki B2 -- 230x54


----------



## IsoJ

ashy2classy said:


> Latest two.
> 
> Sakai Takayuki Aogami #2 270mm Gyuto (Togashi/Tosa) - 263 x 52 (THANKS Sebastian!)
> Catcheside Forged Geometry 274mm Gyuto - 274 x 59


That catcheside looking sweet. What is the weight?


----------



## Random

View media item 31475
View media item 31474


----------



## Eloh

IsoJ said:


> That catcheside looking sweet. What is the weight?


+1

I'm Very jealous here


----------



## Xenif

Barmoley said:


> Most recent on hand. Went Japanese for a change. Both 240s
> 
> 240 KS Mizuno Tarenjo B1 -- 257x49.5
> 240 Mizuno Honyaki B2 -- 230x54
> 
> View attachment 66053


That KS Mizuno profile, length/height is damn near perfect


----------



## Barmoley

Xenif said:


> That KS Mizuno profile, length/height is damn near perfect


It is a surprisingly good knife and the profile works well, I didn't expect this.


----------



## ian

Barmoley said:


> It is a surprisingly good knife and the profile works well, I didn't expect this.



Can I hear an Aaaaa-men?!


----------



## ian

Shi.han 150 petty in 52100, thermory handle.


----------



## Xenif

ian said:


> View attachment 66070
> 
> 
> Shi.han 150 petty in 52100, thermory handle.


Very very nice !


----------



## ian

He’s got Gyutos (180,210,240) and Petties (150,210) on his website in both 52100 and AEB-L. Go get em, y’all!


----------



## MrHiggins

ian said:


> He’s got Gyutos (180,210,240) and Petties (150,210) on his website in both 52100 and AEB-L. Go get em, y’all!



He says they have more pronounced distal taper. I haven't seen one yet, but if that's true, I think they'll be improved over his older ones (I found mine a bit too forward-balanced for my tastes).


----------



## ian

The petty doesn’t have a ton of taper, but after all it’s a petty. Seems chunkier than I thought it would be for the short height. 29mm at the heel, 2.5mm thick at the spine over about 1/2-2/3 of the knife, then tapers down to a little less than 1mm at 1cm from the tip. Pretty light, though, at 78g.


----------



## ian




----------



## nakneker

This is my second Black Lotus, the first was such a joy to use that I wanted a second. Jeff Steele, the owner/maker, of Black Lotus collaborated with some friends of mine and came up with this. Couldn’t be happier!


----------



## McMan

nakneker said:


> View attachment 66086
> View attachment 66087
> View attachment 66088
> View attachment 66089
> 
> 
> 
> This is my second Black Lotus, the first was such a joy to use that I wanted a second. Jeff Steele, the owner/maker, of Black Lotus collaborated with some friends of mine and came up with this. Couldn’t be happier!



Wow!


----------



## Random

McMan said:


> Wow!



‘That pretty much says it all.


----------



## jimmy_d

nakneker said:


> View attachment 66086
> View attachment 66087
> View attachment 66088
> View attachment 66089
> 
> 
> 
> This is my second Black Lotus, the first was such a joy to use that I wanted a second. Jeff Steele, the owner/maker, of Black Lotus collaborated with some friends of mine and came up with this. Couldn’t be happier!


[emoji50] Whoa, that is one of the most amazing knives I think I've ever seen!


----------



## ashy2classy

IsoJ said:


> That catcheside looking sweet. What is the weight?


Thanks!! Will said it's 285g. I haven't had a chance to weigh it myself.


----------



## ashy2classy

nakneker said:


> View attachment 66086
> View attachment 66087
> View attachment 66088
> View attachment 66089
> 
> 
> 
> This is my second Black Lotus, the first was such a joy to use that I wanted a second. Jeff Steele, the owner/maker, of Black Lotus collaborated with some friends of mine and came up with this. Couldn’t be happier!


Dude that's yours????!?!?!? Holy!!!! Wowsa!!!


----------



## nakneker

ashy2classy said:


> Dude that's yours????!?!?!? Holy!!!! Wowsa!!!


Just trying to keep up with you dude, it’s tough work.


----------



## ashy2classy

nakneker said:


> Just trying to keep up with you dude, it’s tough work.


Bro you lapped me with that one. Unreal!! Like Steve said, Aussie river jump. Just fantastic man! Enjoy!!!


----------



## nakneker

ashy2classy said:


> Bro you lapped me with that one. Unreal!! Like Steve said, Aussie river jump. Just fantastic man! Enjoy!!!


 Steve played a big part in the idea of that knife, Jeff has the ability is listen to guys and then make it a reality, pretty good combo. I landed my two Black Lotus blades before his books get to far out. Those guys down under on doing some fine work, 9nines, Kippington, Tansu, Black Lotus, that’s all top shelf in my book.


----------



## IsoJ

nakneker said:


> View attachment 66086
> View attachment 66087
> View attachment 66088
> View attachment 66089
> 
> 
> 
> This is my second Black Lotus, the first was such a joy to use that I wanted a second. Jeff Steele, the owner/maker, of Black Lotus collaborated with some friends of mine and came up with this. Couldn’t be happier!


Speechless...


----------



## Carl Kotte

IsoJ said:


> Speechless...



Well said [emoji16]


----------



## IsoJ

Hunter Valley Blade from bst(thanks thebradleycrew)

58*240, 1.2442 san mai.

I had a similar HVB with narrower height, this one is even better for me with more height. It aint laser for sure, cuts the carrots like crazy


----------



## madelinez

Wow and I thought my Tansu workhorses were beasty....


----------



## danemonji

I have found what i've been looking for.
For me...this is it...my end game


----------



## mille162

Picked this up on a trade, had wanted to try an Xerxes forever but not the easiest to come by in the US, so far loving the geometry, tip is a bit too thin and seems to bend too easily, I might have it trimmed off next time it’s being sharpened.


----------



## MrHiggins

mille162 said:


> Picked this up on a trade, had wanted to try an Xerxes forever but not the easiest to come by in the US, so far loving the geometry, tip is a bit too thin and seems to bend too easily, I might have it trimmed off next time it’s being sharpened.
> 
> View attachment 66156
> 
> View attachment 66157
> 
> View attachment 66158


That's a lovely looking blade! I have a Xerxes Primus and while I wouldn't say the tip is "too thin", it is EXTREMELY thin and I know one day I'm going to snap it off due to a mistake. Until that day, though, it'll be my go-to onion slayer.


----------



## daddy yo yo

danemonji said:


> I have found what i've been looking for.
> For me...this is it...my end game
> View attachment 66150
> 
> View attachment 66149
> View attachment 66148
> 
> 
> View attachment 66146
> View attachment 66147


What is it? Hitohira Tanaka?


----------



## ashy2classy

daddy yo yo said:


> What is it? Hitohira Tanaka?


I believe it's a Kato KU.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Is it? That would explain why it is end game...


----------



## Brian Weekley

Hmmmmmm I don’t think there can ever be an end game ... just a current favourite!


----------



## F-Flash

daddy yo yo said:


> Is it? That would explain why it is end game...



Because all the money is gone after that?


----------



## Corradobrit1

ashy2classy said:


> I believe it's a Kato KU.


Kato Ku Morihei special


----------



## danemonji

Brian Weekley said:


> Hmmmmmm I don’t think there can ever be an end game ... just a current favourite!


End game because it has all i want in a knife and much more and i don't feel like looking elsewhere. For me it's perfect. I like its simplicity and character: it feels crafted not machined. The blue steel the perfect balance right under the last kanji, that profile with full flatness the shape the weight the distal taper, that smooth ku...the cloudy kasumi and that wonderful miror edge. You need to hold one to understand the feeling. You know that feeling when you are always searching for something better...well now it's silence just calm and confidence. I have many knives including two kato workhorses 240...and i would give them all up but this one.
And about money gone after buying...i think Kato makes up for every penny. Compared to its many copies ( which copy shape and profile and just throw in a better handle as if that matters) and sell for almost as much, i prefer the original.
And i realized one more thing these days... i am a romantic and care about the story behind the product about the making about the man...his traditions and rituals.
Cheers!


----------



## Random

Brian Weekley said:


> Hmmmmmm I don’t think there can ever be an end game ... just a current favourite!



Yep. I've ended the game so many times they don't even sound the buzzer anymore.


----------



## milkbaby

nakneker said:


> View attachment 66086
> View attachment 66087
> View attachment 66088
> View attachment 66089
> 
> 
> 
> This is my second Black Lotus, the first was such a joy to use that I wanted a second. Jeff Steele, the owner/maker, of Black Lotus collaborated with some friends of mine and came up with this. Couldn’t be happier!



That is a beaut! Is it actually etched super dark or is that mirror polish that looks dark from a reflection?


----------



## Byphy

Really happy w the horn I got on this


----------



## captaincaed

MrHiggins said:


> That's a lovely looking blade! I have a Xerxes Primus and while I wouldn't say the tip is "too thin", it is EXTREMELY thin and I know one day I'm going to snap it off due to a mistake. Until that day, though, it'll be my go-to onion slayer.


Seriously be careful with it. Mine came off doing normal work


----------



## captaincaed

thebradleycrew said:


> This is a monster. Like a really big monster. Like 460 grams o monster. 275mmx70mm. Dammy integral presentation grade Koa by David Lisch. Needs some thinning behind the edge that I will probably have someone more competent than myself complete, then am going to see how she cuts. Looks like a nice grind when the reflection sort of gives away (back cut). Maybe I should use it on Brian's pork belly recipe...
> View attachment 65205
> View attachment 65206
> View attachment 65207
> View attachment 65208


Had a chance to use this bad boy yet?


----------



## slengteng

Yoshikazu Tanaka 200mm ktip gyuto in white#2. ”Little” helper in line work.


----------



## marc4pt0

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> so this happened - in 240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet to use, its super thin behind the edge




I have had my finger on one of these since they first came out. Posts like these don’t make it any easier.


----------



## thebradleycrew

captaincaed said:


> Had a chance to use this bad boy yet?


Thanks for asking. I have, actually. And I would say while the size and weight are manageable, it is not the best cutter - too thick behind the edge. Steel is amazing, but that alone can't make up for thickness behind the edge. I am glad I used it a bit before deciding to thin it. But it definitely needs thinning. My goal is going to be (either myself or someone else) to take 100 grams off of it. I know that is a lot, but I think it is possible particularly when you include the fact that I'll make the handle smaller as well. There is a lot to work with. Maybe at the end I'll be at 325-350 grams and the knife will be 260x65 instead? TBD...


----------



## captaincaed

thebradleycrew said:


> Thanks for asking. I have, actually. And I would say while the size and weight are manageable, it is not the best cutter - too thick behind the edge. Steel is amazing, but that alone can't make up for thickness behind the edge. I am glad I used it a bit before deciding to thin it. But it definitely needs thinning. My goal is going to be (either myself or someone else) to take 100 grams off of it. I know that is a lot, but I think it is possible particularly when you include the fact that I'll make the handle smaller as well. There is a lot to work with. Maybe at the end I'll be at 325-350 grams and the knife will be 260x65 instead? TBD...


Sounds like it's going to be a while new deal when it's all over. I'll look forward to seeing the end product.


----------



## captaincaed

nakneker said:


> View attachment 66086
> View attachment 66087
> View attachment 66088
> View attachment 66089
> 
> 
> 
> This is my second Black Lotus, the first was such a joy to use that I wanted a second. Jeff Steele, the owner/maker, of Black Lotus collaborated with some friends of mine and came up with this. Couldn’t be happier!


How are the knives as cutters?


----------



## nakneker

captaincaed said:


> How are the knives as cutters?


 I bought one six months ago, 260x58, medium grind with a lot of convex. I liked it so much I offered up as a pass around for a group of guys I chat knives with, they all liked it too, two of them wanted to buy it. I buy multiples when I like a knife.. I have multiple Kippingtons, Raquins, Katos and now Black Lotus, his knives are that good in my opinion.


----------



## Receiver52

nakneker said:


> View attachment 66086
> View attachment 66087
> View attachment 66088
> View attachment 66089
> 
> 
> 
> This is my second Black Lotus, the first was such a joy to use that I wanted a second. Jeff Steele, the owner/maker, of Black Lotus collaborated with some friends of mine and came up with this. Couldn’t be happier!



Beautiful blade. I just got on Jeff’s list.


----------



## nakneker

Receiver52 said:


> Beautiful blade. I just got on Jeff’s list.


 You ain’t be disappointed. Great knives.


----------



## Alwayzbakin

slengteng said:


> Yoshikazu Tanaka 200mm ktip gyuto in white#2. ”Little” helper in line work.


Looks beautiful 
I’d love to hear your thoughts regarding profile grind steel and or see more pics (choil shot on Miuras site is pretty crap); I’ve been on the fence about one of these for months


----------



## captaincaed

nakneker said:


> I bought one six months ago, 260x58, medium grind with a lot of convex. I liked it so much I offered up as a pass around for a group of guys I chat knives with, they all liked it too, two of them wanted to buy it. I buy multiples when I like a knife.. I have multiple Kippingtons, Raquins, Katos and now Black Lotus, his knives are that good in my opinion.


Damn, sounds like a graduation present for myself in a couple years.
Kippington is also on my list. I've got a buying freeze until I find funding though.

Any family photos with current favorites?


----------



## nakneker

captaincaed said:


> Damn, sounds like a graduation present for myself in a couple years.
> Kippington is also on my list. I've got a buying freeze until I find funding though.
> 
> Any family photos with current favorites?



I’m sure in hawaii on business, I’ll send you a PM when I get home, keep the thread on track. My Kippingtons are some favs for sure, I have the fishhook and one of his Honyaki blades, pure joy!


----------



## captaincaed

nakneker said:


> I’m sure you in hawaii on business, I’ll send a PM when I get home, keep the thread on track. My Kippingtons are some favs for sure, I have the fishhook and one of his Honyaki blades, pure joy!


Not a bad place to do business. 
Those are the exact two I'm looking at too. Mmm.


----------



## marc4pt0

232 x 53 x 5.15 blade by Hunter Valley Blades.

There’s a term, KT (kitchen tractor) that I’m quite fond of. But coming from a farming background, tractors only Pull the tools. They are more so the hand and the arm rather than the tool. When I first put my HVB to work it just clicked with me, this is a KP (Kitchen PLOW). It’ll plow through anything with serious grace. You don’t beat up a tractor, gosh no. But the plow it pulls, that sucker gets beat the F up.

And big kudos to Rodriguez Butcher Supply for such fast shipping and (as always) great service.


----------



## IsoJ

marc4pt0 said:


> 232 x 53 x 5.15 blade by Hunter Valley Blades.
> 
> There’s a term, KT (kitchen tractor) that I’m quite fond of. But coming from a farming background, tractors only Pull the tools. They are more so the hand and the arm rather than the tool. When I first put my HVB to work it just clicked with me, this is a KP (Kitchen PLOW). It’ll plow through anything with serious grace. You don’t beat up a tractor, gosh no. But the plow it pulls, that sucker gets beat the F up.



I have the similar feedback, KP fits spot on. By the way, you have real good photos.


----------



## marc4pt0

IsoJ said:


> I have the similar feedback, KP fits spot on. By the way, you have real good photos.



Thanks!


----------



## Random




----------



## Oui Chef

slengteng said:


> Yoshikazu Tanaka 200mm ktip gyuto in white#2. ”Little” helper in line work.


something special about this little guy


----------



## adbakt

I have started with a Global fluted chef knife, this one is the second Japanese resident of my kitchen.


----------



## TSF415

Tony LaSeur 240mm 1095 matched with a 215mm 52100


----------



## spyne

Newest and first J-knife.
JCK Nature's Deep Impact 210mm gyuto.
AS core, stainless clad.

I was keen to use it ASAP, so while the wife was cutting up some veggies for her work lunches I grabbed two capsicums and helped her out. Oh my this thing is sharp! I've got some pretty good edges on my Mundial knives before with an edgepro kit, but this was just on another level again. Effortless, really just no pressure required to glide through the capsicum. Loved it.

I assume the darkening is just the patina forming (2 capsicums and a chicken breast). There are some lighter areas, as shown below, which are more brown than blue at the moment. They shouldn't be rust - I washed and dried the knife thoroughly within minutes after use (would have been 5 minutes, tops).

Just how precious do I need to be about cleaning the knife after use - 5mins, 10mins, 30mins?
Any foods I need to avoid or everything is fair game (obviously tough tasks like pineapple, frozen goods, boning work are not for this knife).

I wouldn't mind softening the edges of the choil? and possibly even the very tip of the heel, but not sure how to safely go about it.


----------



## Jon-cal

This isn’t quite a complete knife yet but it’s close! Here’s my Black Lotus just before the handle gets glued up. It’s a big feather Damascus 275x57 with gidgee handle and saya. Can’t wait to get my hands on this one! I’ll post more pics when I get it


----------



## Caleb Cox

spyne said:


> Newest and first J-knife.
> JCK Nature's Deep Impact 210mm gyuto.
> AS core, stainless clad.
> 
> I was keen to use it ASAP, so while the wife was cutting up some veggies for her work lunches I grabbed two capsicums and helped her out. Oh my this thing is sharp! I've got some pretty good edges on my Mundial knives before with an edgepro kit, but this was just on another level again. Effortless, really just no pressure required to glide through the capsicum. Loved it.
> 
> I assume the darkening is just the patina forming (2 capsicums and a chicken breast). There are some lighter areas, as shown below, which are more brown than blue at the moment. They shouldn't be rust - I washed and dried the knife thoroughly within minutes after use (would have been 5 minutes, tops).
> 
> Just how precious do I need to be about cleaning the knife after use - 5mins, 10mins, 30mins?
> Any foods I need to avoid or everything is fair game (obviously tough tasks like pineapple, frozen goods, boning work are not for this knife).
> 
> I wouldn't mind softening the edges of the choil? and possibly even the very tip of the heel, but not sure how to safely go about it.


Nothing more obsessive than your current cleaning regimen will be needed. Congratulations on the knife, a fine choice. Basically if you find a sharp edge you don't like, sand it. The "shoeshine" motion with a strip of a medium grit sandpaper, 320-400 grit, is effective. Just work safe and secure your knife.


----------



## nakneker

Jon-cal said:


> This isn’t quite a complete knife yet but it’s close! Here’s my Black Lotus just before the handle gets glued up. It’s a big feather Damascus 275x57 with gidgee handle and saya. Can’t wait to get my hands on this one! I’ll post more pics when I get it
> 
> View attachment 66495
> View attachment 66496


Wow!


----------



## Dhoff

Jon-cal said:


> This isn’t quite a complete knife yet but it’s close! Here’s my Black Lotus just before the handle gets glued up. It’s a big feather Damascus 275x57 with gidgee handle and saya. Can’t wait to get my hands on this one! I’ll post more pics when I get it
> 
> View attachment 66495
> View attachment 66496



What a beaut!

Mind me asking, is the blade truly black? If so, anyone know how that is achieved?


----------



## Jon-cal

Yeah. It’s etched in a few different acid solutions I believe to get that black look. Looks pretty crazy


----------



## captaincaed

spyne said:


> Newest and first J-knife.
> JCK Nature's Deep Impact 210mm gyuto.
> AS core, stainless clad.
> 
> I was keen to use it ASAP, so while the wife was cutting up some veggies for her work lunches I grabbed two capsicums and helped her out. Oh my this thing is sharp! I've got some pretty good edges on my Mundial knives before with an edgepro kit, but this was just on another level again. Effortless, really just no pressure required to glide through the capsicum. Loved it.
> 
> I assume the darkening is just the patina forming (2 capsicums and a chicken breast). There are some lighter areas, as shown below, which are more brown than blue at the moment. They shouldn't be rust - I washed and dried the knife thoroughly within minutes after use (would have been 5 minutes, tops).
> 
> Just how precious do I need to be about cleaning the knife after use - 5mins, 10mins, 30mins?
> Any foods I need to avoid or everything is fair game (obviously tough tasks like pineapple, frozen goods, boning work are not for this knife).
> 
> I wouldn't mind softening the edges of the choil? and possibly even the very tip of the heel, but not sure how to safely go about it.


Welcome to the addiction.
I would add that something to back the sandpaper will save your hand wear and tear. Also, metal files are almost useless on steel this hard. Sandpaper or cheap waster stones are the way to go.


----------



## jimmy_d

Jon-cal said:


> This isn’t quite a complete knife yet but it’s close! Here’s my Black Lotus just before the handle gets glued up. It’s a big feather Damascus 275x57 with gidgee handle and saya. Can’t wait to get my hands on this one! I’ll post more pics when I get it
> 
> View attachment 66495
> View attachment 66496


Wow that looks awesome. I am becoming slightly obsessed with Black Lotus!


----------



## Random

Removed image. Knife is being returned due to poor fit & finish.


----------



## ashy2classy

Jon-cal said:


> This isn’t quite a complete knife yet but it’s close! Here’s my Black Lotus just before the handle gets glued up. It’s a big feather Damascus 275x57 with gidgee handle and saya. Can’t wait to get my hands on this one! I’ll post more pics when I get it
> 
> View attachment 66495
> View attachment 66496


----------



## Byphy

Sold my Kono GS+ when I wanted to try new knives, regretted it immediately. Always wanted a Masamoto profiled gyuto. Killed 2 birds with one stone here. Kono GS+ Togatta. It’s the older version too where the machi isn’t exposed. Pretty juiced to put this to work.


----------



## jonnachang

240 mm Damascus Gyuto in 1.2519 steel with western handle and saya in Gidgee by @goldeband_knife_and_tool.


----------



## Jon-cal

Knife is done! Jeff just sent me these pics. Stunning stuff


----------



## nakneker

Wow


----------



## F-Flash

This ku mazaki came yesterday from the mail. It's the one from @pkjames bfcm sale.















Oh boy it's big boy and cuts so nicely!

300g
52,5mm tall
245mm long
7mm spine at handle

I used to have kato kikuryu about same size and in use, I think I prefer this. It's been long time thought. And who uses those kikiryus anyway


----------



## IsoJ

F-Flash said:


> This ku mazaki came yesterday from the mail. It's the one from @pkjames bfcm sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy it's big boy and cuts so nicely!
> 
> 300g
> 52,5mm tall
> 245mm long
> 7mm spine at handle
> 
> I used to have kato kikuryu about same size and in use, I think I prefer this. It's been long time thought. And who uses those kikiryus anyway


Some knife envy here , I had it in my cart but barely missed it.


----------



## F-Flash

I was lucky to see it instantly when he put it up. I added it to my cart, hesitated, removed it. Came back in five minutes and had to buy it.


----------



## Martin Lind

Got a new blade and i put a octaginal wa handle on it. Sharpend it on Hideriyama stone so now its psyko sharp.


----------



## Kgp

Martin Lind said:


> Got a new blade and i put a octaginal wa handle on it. Sharpend it on Hideriyama stone so now its psyko sharp.


Beautiful!

What is it?

Ken


----------



## fuzion




----------



## Josh

Shigeki Tanaka R2 Ironwood Gyut mixing well with my alternating knives (the koishis's never get removed)


----------



## Xenif

IsoJ said:


> Some knife envy here , I had it in my cart but barely missed it.


I had it in mine too [emoji24]


----------



## CiderBear

fuzion said:


> View attachment 66659


What is this?


----------



## fuzion

CiderBear said:


> What is this?



A stainless clad blue steel gyuto from best made co. Picked it up for cheap a little while ago and it actually performs ok.


----------



## CiderBear

fuzion said:


> A stainless clad blue steel gyuto from best made co. Picked it up for cheap a little while ago and it actually performs ok.


Ah, I thought it was a Heiji or something. It looks really nice


----------



## fuzion

Yeah, I was surprised for about $100 it actually has a good chestnut handle. A nice middle weight beater for me.


----------



## valgard

180mm gyuto


----------



## Brian Weekley

Over the past year I have been using a Moritaka AS Nakiri for my daily vege chopper. When Ian posted a Catcheside nakiri on BST I jumped at the chance to buy it. It arrived a couple of days ago and the problem then became what dish to make to welcome it to the family. If you go looking for the soul of Canada there’s a good chance you will find it in Newfoundland. They have a dish called 7 Layer Supper .... or seven layah suppah in the vernacular. It’s a dish of all vegetables save for some chunks of bologna scattered on top. This isn’t fine dining folks but it will feed a family of ten on a cold winters night for pennies a dish. Here’s a few pics of the Catcheside in action and 7 layer supper.


----------



## ian

Brian Weekley said:


> Over the past year I have been using a Moritaka AS Nakiri for my daily vege chopper. When Ian posted a Catcheside nakiri on BST I jumped at the chance to buy it. It arrived a couple of days ago and the problem then became what dish to make to welcome it to the family. If you go looking for the soul of Canada there’s a good chance you will find it in Newfoundland. They have a dish called 7 Layer Supper .... or seven layah suppah in the vernacular. It’s a dish of all vegetables save for some chunks of bologna scattered on top. This isn’t fine dining folks but it will feed a family of ten on a cold winters night for pennies a dish. Here’s a few pics of the Catcheside in action and 7 layer supper.
> View attachment 66680
> View attachment 66681
> View attachment 66682
> View attachment 66683
> View attachment 66684
> View attachment 66685
> View attachment 66686



I love that you post cooking shots in this thread, not just beauty shots. We need more of that!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Thanks Ian. I choose the knives that I buy very carefully. When a knife arrives it becomes a member of my family and I pick a dish to cook that features them. To me the best way that I can respect the maker and the knife is to use it. I like buying used knives. I like them to have patina. I don’t mind that they have been sharpened repeatedly and need thinning. I think the maker would smile to know that the knife he or she gave life to was continuing in the manner they intended and are being used.

At the same time I don’t have a problem at all with collectors who don’t use their knives. Many of the knives that are posted here are absolutely gorgeous and I can understand the pleasure that the owner gets from just sitting with a glass of wine and admiring them. They are true works of art. I must also admit that when I pay north of 1k for a knife I get a little reluctant to use it. It’s a lot of money and I know signs of use reduce the value to many people. Even so ... they must be used for that welcoming meal at least .... even if they are a relatively rare and priceless item. 

While I’m writing this note I’ll add one more pic that I missed from the dish. It’s the carrot picture. I had to hunt all day to find the right big sweet carrot that I wanted for the Catcheside welcome to the family dish. The Catcheside was a wonder slicing the vege’s for this meal.


----------



## Mathias Z.

Gesshin Ittetsu 270 - 53 mm tall at heel - 213 g​


----------



## Mathias Z.

so how can I post images in full quality here? seems image hosting links don´t work?!


----------



## F-Flash

Mathias Z. said:


> so how can I post images in full quality here? seems image hosting links don´t work?!



Copy the URL from imgur and paste it after pressing the image picture next to smiley picture.


----------



## Mathias Z.

F-Flash said:


> Copy the URL from imgur and paste it after pressing the image picture next to smiley picture.


copy that


----------



## Eloh




----------



## captaincaed

ian said:


> I love that you post cooking shots in this thread, not just beauty shots. We need more of that!


I was just thinking this too


----------



## captaincaed

Mathias Z. said:


> Gesshin Ittetsu 270 - 53 mm tall at heel - 213 g​


I'm going to be at JKI in a couple days, and I've been eyeing these for a long time. How's she cut?


----------



## CiderBear

captaincaed said:


> I'm going to be at JKI in a couple days, and I've been eyeing these for a long time. How's she cut?


I'd love to hear about the Ittetsu as well. Pinging @labor of love since he's like the only other person who's owned one


----------



## Mathias Z.

captaincaed said:


> I'm going to be at JKI in a couple days, and I've been eyeing these for a long time. How's she cut?


I just did get her today, too early to judge but: for a 270 with 213 g feels nimble, balance point slightly blade forward, the grind has a continuous convexity, it is thin for 1/3 of the blade than it transitions over a shoulder - where the blade becomes a little thicker > personally I think it helps with food release. Only had the chance to cut a few onions, carrots, celery, mushrooms the knive cuts very well with a tactile feedback, not to sticky, push cuts, pull cuts, rocking! - no drawbacks. The blacksmith and sharpener clearly know what they are doing. The flatter section being wider on the back of the blade - getting smaller to the front (which is strange because many high performing knife have a very different type of grind towards the tip). The shape reminds me a bit of my Sakai Takayuki Ginsan-, only thing the shoulder changing suddenly not so continously. The cladding is very reactive - I have the feeling that my search for a Shirogami #2 of good quality may end here.  I will take it to the board the next few weeks, and maybe write a more detailed review for those of you interested.


----------



## captaincaed

Mathias Z. said:


> I just did get her today, too early to judge but: for a 270 with 213 g feels nimble, balance point slightly blade forward, the grind has a continuous convexity, it is thin for 1/3 of the blade than it transitions over a shoulder - where the blade becomes a little thicker > personally I think it helps with food release. Only had the chance to cut a few onions, carrots, celery, mushrooms the knive cuts very well with a tactile feedback, not to sticky, push cuts, pull cuts, rocking! - no drawbacks. The blacksmith and sharpener clearly know what they are doing. The flatter section being wider on the back of the blade - getting smaller to the front (which is strange because many high performing knife have a very different type of grind towards the tip). The shape reminds me a bit of my Sakai Takayuki Ginsan-, only thing the shoulder changing suddenly not so continously. The cladding is very reactive - I have the feeling that my search for a Shirogami #2 of good quality may end here.  I will take it to the board the next few weeks, and maybe write a more detailed review for those of you interested.


Thank you Mathias, that told me what I needed to know!


----------



## plluke

Konosuke HD Gyuto 240 from Meesterleester.


----------



## plluke

And to go with the above, a Konosuke Fujiyama FT in White #2 Gyuto #240 from Xin Sun, custom handle with spalted maple and blond buffalo horn ferrule. The actual length is closer to a 220. Have never seen an exposed core line quite that dramatic (see 6th photo)! Finally get to understand the Konosuke love first hand now.


----------



## captaincaed

pd7077 said:


> Thanks Scott. Yep, Matt made the handle. Not much of a surprise as he pretty much does all of my handles nowadays.


I'm ready to have a little custom handle work done. Would you mind letting me know which Matt did this work. This is right up my alley.


----------



## valgard

captaincaed said:


> I'm ready to have a little custom handle work done. Would you mind letting me know which Matt did this work. This is right up my alley.


That looks like Matt Deloso's work.


----------



## Brian Weekley

A while back I was taken with Takeda’s AS series blades. When I came across one I generally bought it. As Takeda has moved to the stainless clad NAS series and no longer makes the AS series the ones I wanted became a little hard to find. Recently I came across a dealer who had an AS Petty. I grabbed it and have been trying to come up with a welcome to the family dish for it. I lucked out today and joined a discussion about “stiction”. I volunteered to run a series of potato cutting tests on my Takeda knives to determine how they performed slicing potatoes. First up was my Takeda petty. The results for the petty are shown below. After the tests were done I had about six large disassembled potatoes. What to do with them? As it turns out one of my favourite soups is a Tuscan style potato and sausage soup. I picked up some of my favourite leek and portabello mushroom sausages and put my Takeda petty to work. Here’s the results ...















An amazing Tuscan spice that I picked up in New Zealand. Haven’t seen it anywhere else.


----------



## madelinez

You can contact Takeda directly via his website or his facebook and he's happy to make you any of the knives in his catalog (NAS or classic). His shop doesn't do custom orders and they make their knives in larger numbers 10-30 of the same type (at least for NAS), but that means he's generally alright picking one out of the group that's closer to your desired dimensions (given how variable they are). Overall one of the nicer Japanese blacksmiths to order from directly.

Hope you're enjoying the petty


----------



## Brian Weekley

Thanks for the info mad... I never thought of trying to contact Takeda directly. I love the petty. It’s earned a place in my non-rotating block. I really lucked out today because an AS series lge Takeda nakiri showed up in BST. I think I snapped it up in about 8 minutes. I know that some have had differing experience with their Takeda’s. I’ve been very lucky. Of the eight I have only the Yanigaba (actually a sujihiki) has an issue with bends and twists. The rest have been perfect. Check out the full potato test when I post it tomorrow.


----------



## labor of love

One time I requested sasanoha profile but for takeda classic knife 54mm x 250mm and they executed it perfectly.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Now that’s a yummy blade. Truthfully I love sharpening my Takeda blades ... not that they need much ootb.


----------



## madelinez

Easiest knives in the world to sharpen, one zero grind bevel and you get them razor sharp. There's disadvantages with that design though which is why I also need to own other knives...


----------



## Brian Weekley

Agreed 100% ... but you have to take your hat off to Takeda. He set out to do something personal, unique and different. The biggest problem I had with my test today was that my knives kept wanting to cut into my board. “Psyko” sharp as someone said recently.


----------



## Oui Chef

plluke said:


> And to go with the above, a Konosuke Fujiyama FT in White #2 Gyuto #240 from Xin Sun, custom handle with spalted maple and blond buffalo horn ferrule. The actual length is closer to a 220. Have never seen an exposed core line quite that dramatic (see 6th photo)! Finally get to understand the Konosuke love first hand now.


That FT is SUCH a cracking knife. Really, really adore the aesthetic of it. was hard not to buy it.


----------



## plluke

Oui Chef said:


> That FT is SUCH a cracking knife. Really, really adore the aesthetic of it. was hard not to buy it.


 Agreed! Extremely hard not to buy it. So I went the path of least resistance and bought it


----------



## Michi

Brian Weekley said:


> An amazing Tuscan spice that I picked up in New Zealand. Haven’t seen it anywhere else.


Masterfoods is a very common run-of-the-mill brand in Australia and New Zealand. According to their website, the ingredients of the Tuscan seasoning are salt, sugar, garlic 16%, pepper, rosemary 12%, parsley 3%, vegetable oil. It probably would be quite easy to make your own copycat version with a little bit of experimentation to get the blend right.


----------



## adam92




----------



## pd7077

captaincaed said:


> I'm ready to have a little custom handle work done. Would you mind letting me know which Matt did this work. This is right up my alley.



That would be Matt Delosso


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Shigefusa Kitaeji 270 wa gyuto






Bought this from jns last year but sold it to a friend when I unexpectedly got a yo shig. I recently had the opportunity to buy it back and am glad I did


----------



## labor of love

adam92 said:


> View attachment 66761
> View attachment 66762


Where did you purchase it from?


----------



## mc2442

Screw that, where did you purchase the unicorn riding cat from?


----------



## James

Got this from Andrei earlier this month. 225 mm gyuto and 150 mm petty in m390. Gyuto is a lighter mid-weight @ 155 g. Performance for both is excellent. This picture is one that Andrei took prior to shipping the knives.


----------



## harlock0083

Got this Sakai Yusuke extra thick profile:











and this Ginga set:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mc2442 said:


> Screw that, where did you purchase the unicorn riding cat from?



I got it on eBay or amazon. There was also a shower curtain I recall haha


----------



## dafox

harlock0083 said:


> Got this Sakai Yusuke extra thick profile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this Ginga set:


What is the spine thickness at the heel on the Yusuke?


----------



## Brian Weekley

Earlier this week I had occasion to participate in the big Takeda Potato slapdown. It was great fun but it left me with an immense quantity of sliced potatoes. Half went to my favourite Tuscan Sausage and Potato Soup. 2/3 of the second half was destined for a new scalloped potato and ham dish that I’ve been wanting to make. I was also looking for a welcome to the family dish for a Carter International Pro Gyuto that I recently received. Though not the most elaborate of dishes I put the Carter to work prepping some potatoes and onions. The Carter is a 8.5” (215mm) Carter International Pro Gyuto. The steel is Hitachi White #1 Steel edge laminated with Gokunantetsu Mild Steel. As I am partial to fully reactive blades I bought this knife because I perceived that Carter was moving towards making stainless clad blades and I wanted to jump in before the fully reactive blades were no longer available. Here’s some pics.


----------



## McMan

Scalloped potatoes and ham + pea soup. The best part of Easter dinner was what the leftovers became


----------



## harlock0083

dafox said:


> What is the spine thickness at the heel on the Yusuke?



Good question. When I get back from work I’ll find out for you.


----------



## IsoJ

So another Mazaki from CKC. 
248*53,8mm
260gr
Spine 6,1mm from the handle, 5,3mm at the heel. 

Going to do some comparison side by side during the holidays with KU version from CKC.


----------



## mack

harlock0083 said:


> Good question. When I get back from work I’ll find out for you.



Mine is 2.8mm - so not really thick.

Mack.


----------



## parbaked

Misono 150mm carbon petty...baby dragon.


----------



## mc2442

Alright, I know i am not drunk....curving choil shots??


----------



## bahamaroot

mc2442 said:


> Alright, I know i am not drunk....curving choil shots??


Bit of an optical illusion, the picture is taken off center from the choil showing one side of the knife too.


----------



## Jeffrey Kramb

Blue #2 Konosuke Fujiyama FM


----------



## YG420

235 Maumasi workhorse. Super stiff and cuts like a dream. My pictures dont do it justice.


----------



## Corradobrit1

YG420 said:


> 235 Maumasi workhorse. Super stiff and cuts like a dream. My pictures dont do it justice.


Very cool. Whats the core steel?


----------



## YG420

cruforge v


----------



## Brian Weekley

Oh my goodness!


----------



## Brian Weekley

I take back every bad thing I said about Maumasi. I wonder how much a very old kidney is worth?


----------



## Corradobrit1

YG420 said:


> cruforge v


Don't often see this steel. Had to look it up

https://www.alphaknifesupply.com/Pictures/Info/Steel/CruForgeV-DS.pdf


----------



## F-Flash

Catcheside forged geometry, damascus clad, sc125 core gyuto. 













236mm
63mm
9mm thick spine at the handle 
261grams


----------



## tgfencer

F-Flash said:


> Catcheside forged geometry, damascus clad, sc125 core gyuto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 236mm
> 63mm
> 9mm thick spine at the handle
> 261grams



Yummy. Wanted it, but couldn't swing it. Congratulations, pretty great specs and I really like Will's d-handles.


----------



## labor of love

F-Flash said:


> Catcheside forged geometry, damascus clad, sc125 core gyuto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 236mm
> 63mm
> 9mm thick spine at the handle
> 261grams


How do you like the steel? Have you had a chance to sharpen it?


----------



## Corradobrit1

tgfencer said:


> Yummy. Wanted it, but couldn't swing it. Congratulations, pretty great specs and I really like Will's d-handles.


Likewise. But 63mm tall is WAY out of my comfort zone


----------



## F-Flash

labor of love said:


> How do you like the steel? Have you had a chance to sharpen it?



Haven't sharpened it yet, got it from the post today. Came screaming sharp thought. Have used sc125 from Xerxes and like it alot.


----------



## tgfencer

F-Flash said:


> Haven't sharpened it yet, got it from the post today. Came screaming sharp thought. Have used sc125 from Xerxes and like it alot.



I doubt you'll have to sharpen it for a while, unless it gets pro use. The heat treat on his stuff is pretty phenomenal and stropping will keep it alive for a good long time.


----------



## milkbaby

Dang both the Mareko and WillC knives are awesome...


----------



## rob

F-Flash said:


> Catcheside forged geometry, damascus clad, sc125 core gyuto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 236mm
> 63mm
> 9mm thick spine at the handle
> 261grams



What beautiful rugged and rustic beast. 9mm spine! i love it.


----------



## Barmoley

Corradobrit1 said:


> Don't often see this steel. Had to look it up
> 
> https://www.alphaknifesupply.com/Pictures/Info/Steel/CruForgeV-DS.pdf


@Larrin wrote a pretty comprehensive article on it a while back https://knifesteelnerds.com/2018/03/26/cru-forge-v-toughness-testing-processing-and-background/
Looks like an interesting steel for those that forge, but I guess it never became very popular.


----------



## Gregmega

tgfencer said:


> I doubt you'll have to sharpen it for a while, unless it gets pro use. The heat treat on his stuff is pretty phenomenal and stropping will keep it alive for a good long time.



Same can be said for the Evan knives in sc125. Insane edge life. Insane.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Now that’s JUST WRONG ..... that beautiful Catcheside doesn’t belong to me! Gorgeous knife.


----------



## Dendrobatez

200 x 80mm way more nimble than I was expecting, its turning into my new work horse


----------



## Dhoff

Dendrobatez said:


> 200 x 80mm way more nimble than I was expecting, its turning into my new work horse



What in the Gods name is that knife?


----------



## Martin Lind

Bunka/Nakiri knife.


----------



## Dendrobatez

Dhoff said:


> What in the Gods name is that knife?



It's like a cleaver with a tip, s ground - pretty good at just about everything.


----------



## labor of love

Dendrobatez said:


> It's like a cleaver with a tip, s ground - pretty good at just about everything.


Dendro, you made the handle? Looks really cool.


----------



## Dhoff

Dendrobatez said:


> It's like a cleaver with a tip, s ground - pretty good at just about everything.



This is what I'd call a tanky unicorn. It looks really good mate. As Labor says, is it your own handle? It looks awesome


----------



## Dendrobatez

Usually I would throw my own handle on a knife but this one is from the maker and is pretty nice - bigger than I would make but it works on this one. Its rosewood and I'm not sure about the spacer material.


----------



## Kristoffer

One mans beater is another mans grail! 

They finally came back in stock with CC! Here it is, my (dare I say?) first 240, a Mazaki Migaki. 

This one looks very similar to IsoJ’s from further up this thread - 252 grams and 53.5 mm at the heel. F&F is far from perfect (the tip anyone?) but nice enough. Feels great in the hand. The edge has absolutely no bite, but is otherwise sharp enough. They market it as having a ho wood handle, but I’m not so sure?


----------



## Carl Kotte

@Kristoffer Congrats! [emoji1303][emoji16]


----------



## Kristoffer

Carl Kotte said:


> @Kristoffer Congrats! [emoji1303][emoji16]


Thanks! Looks like Christmas came early this year


----------



## Carl Kotte

Kristoffer said:


> Thanks! Looks like Christmas came early this year



It sure did! [emoji268]


----------



## khashy

YG420 said:


> 235 Maumasi workhorse. Super stiff and cuts like a dream. My pictures dont do it justice.



You always have had, do have and will have the absolute very best stuff. Hats off sir.


----------



## Bcos17

Kristoffer said:


> One mans beater is another mans grail!
> 
> They finally came back in stock with CC! Here it is, my (dare I say?) first 240, a Mazaki Migaki.
> 
> This one looks very similar to IsoJ’s from further up this thread - 252 grams and 53.5 mm at the heel. F&F is far from perfect (the tip anyone?) but nice enough. Feels great in the hand. The edge has absolutely no bite, but is otherwise sharp enough. They market it as having a ho wood handle, but I’m not so sure?



I believe the last batch from CC had Keyaki wood handles. Yours looks the same.


----------



## CiderBear

Kristoffer said:


> One mans beater is another mans grail!
> 
> They finally came back in stock with CC! Here it is, my (dare I say?) first 240, a Mazaki Migaki.
> 
> This one looks very similar to IsoJ’s from further up this thread - 252 grams and 53.5 mm at the heel. F&F is far from perfect (the tip anyone?) but nice enough. Feels great in the hand. The edge has absolutely no bite, but is otherwise sharp enough. They market it as having a ho wood handle, but I’m not so sure?
> 
> View attachment 67083
> 
> 
> View attachment 67084
> 
> 
> View attachment 67085
> 
> 
> View attachment 67086



I really like this. I wonder if the blade road is all flat or if there's some low spots around (my 210mm KU nashiji has a very well-finished blade road, much to my surprise)


----------



## YG420

khashy said:


> You always have had, do have and will have the absolute very best stuff. Hats off sir.


Haha! Thanks for the kinds words, Khash! But we all know who that honor goes to, my friend!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

YG420 said:


> Haha! Thanks for the kinds words, Khash! But we all know who that honor goes to, my friend!


Ha Ha! 2 guys with stuff! Wonder Twins!


----------



## YG420

Chicagohawkie said:


> Ha Ha! 2 guys with stuff! Wonder Twins!


Your “stuff” aint too shabby either! Haha


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Oh god damn it, Balut!


----------



## Kristoffer

CiderBear said:


> I really like this. I wonder if the blade road is all flat or if there's some low spots around (my 210mm KU nashiji has a very well-finished blade road, much to my surprise)



Thank you. 

I’ll see if I can’t find some time to lay a ruler on it, to try and see how well it’s ground. It looks nice and flat, but I’d guess it’s hard to say without a straight reference.


----------



## IsoJ

Early christmas present .
Kippington workpony 242*55,2, 254gr. Photos dont do any justice. I like the g10 ferrule.


----------



## Oui Chef

IsoJ said:


> Early christmas present .
> Kippington workpony 242*55,2, 254gr. Photos dont do any justice. I like the g10 ferrule.
> 
> View attachment 67143
> View attachment 67144
> View attachment 67145
> View attachment 67146
> View attachment 67147


Oof
Stylin


----------



## jimmy_d

IsoJ said:


> Early christmas present .
> Kippington workpony 242*55,2, 254gr. Photos dont do any justice. I like the g10 ferrule.
> 
> View attachment 67143
> View attachment 67144
> View attachment 67145
> View attachment 67146
> View attachment 67147


That is beautiful! That may be what I need to start saving up my money for...


----------



## ashy2classy

IsoJ said:


> Early christmas present .
> Kippington workpony 242*55,2, 254gr. Photos dont do any justice. I like the g10 ferrule.
> 
> View attachment 67143
> View attachment 67144
> View attachment 67145
> View attachment 67146
> View attachment 67147


How do you like it compared to the laser? Jules' work is awesome!


----------



## nakneker

ashy2classy said:


> How do you like it compared to the laser? Jules' work is awesome!


I’m curious too. I have a fishhook and a lesser of his and was thinking about a work horses, one of the best makers out there IMO!


----------



## sleepy

New to the hobby but loving it so far! 

From left to right: 

1. Tojiro DP 270mm gyuto
2. Shigefusa Kitaeji 210 mm gyuto
3. Watanabe 250 mm mizu-honyaki gyuto


----------



## captaincaed

sleepy said:


> New to the hobby but loving it so far!
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> 1. Tojiro DP 270mm gyuto
> 2. Shigefusa Kitaeji 210 mm gyuto
> 3. Watanabe 250 mm mizu-honyaki gyuto


Starting off with a bang


----------



## TSF415

sleepy said:


> New to the hobby but loving it so far!
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> 1. Tojiro DP 270mm gyuto
> 2. Shigefusa Kitaeji 210 mm gyuto
> 3. Watanabe 250 mm mizu-honyaki gyuto



Seems like the normal progression. Tojiro>Shigefusa kitaeji

Nice lineup.


----------



## ian

Makes sense to me. 270mm’s are more expensive, so if your knives get progressively less fancy as they get longer then they’ll all be around the same price. That’s how it works above, right? Right? ...


----------



## Chuckles

Shigehiro arrived. Shown with Marko Honyaki. 
Haven’t cut with it yet but the grind is right on this one. Nice finish and kanji too. Beefy handle with nice blonde ferrule. Winner.


----------



## labor of love

Chuckles said:


> Shigehiro arrived. Shown with Marko Honyaki.
> Haven’t cut with it yet but the grind is right on this one. Nice finish and kanji too. Beefy handle with nice blonde ferrule. Winner.
> View attachment 67183
> View attachment 67184


Great knife. Now it’s time for one of us to get the suji.


----------



## IsoJ

ashy2classy said:


> How do you like it compared to the laser? Jules' work is awesome!


The fit and finish is brilliant on both of these. Workpony cutting edge has a bit more curve than the "workpony laser". I will cut with it after the holidays. 

The laser profile was a bit strange for me at start but just after a few meal prep it became my "top3". I've used it maybe a 15-20 times for family meal prep and I havent noticed hardly any edge dulling, bites thru tomatoes stil like nothing. 

So a heavyly thumbs up for Kippingtons work from me. The F&F and cutting performance for the pricetag is hard to beat.


----------



## Dendrobatez

I love that all blonde handle @Chuckles


----------



## CiderBear

That Shigehiro looks so good.


----------



## panda

the only shige i want, haha.


----------



## Chuckles

@panda - My guess is you would love the grind but wish it was 10mm longer and 5mm taller. Like you’re Mizuno KS after three tip repairs and three or four years of hard use with responsible sharpening.


----------



## panda

Chuckles said:


> @panda - My guess is you would love the grind but wish it was 10mm longer and 5mm taller. Like you’re Mizuno KS after three tip repairs and three or four years of hard use with responsible sharpening.


i plan on getting the 270 eventually and the suji


----------



## jimmy_d

Shigehiro 180 petty I picked up in a trade. Finally got to give it try, great little knife!


----------



## CiderBear

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays ya'll


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays ya'll



Now what’s that?! [emoji268][emoji848][emoji16]


----------



## Badgertooth




----------



## Marek07

Oh my. Nice!  Was ist das?


----------



## Badgertooth

Marek07 said:


> Oh my. Nice!  Was ist das?



Yanick Puig cleaver


----------



## lemeneid

sleepy said:


> New to the hobby but loving it so far!
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> 1. Tojiro DP 270mm gyuto
> 2. Shigefusa Kitaeji 210 mm gyuto
> 3. Watanabe 250 mm mizu-honyaki gyuto


Nice to see that Wat finally get a home, now I don't need to keep lusting over it everytime I visit that page.


----------



## CiderBear

Carl Kotte said:


> Now what’s that?! [emoji268][emoji848][emoji16]



Heijis


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> Heijis



[emoji268][emoji1303]


----------



## sleepy

lemeneid said:


> Nice to see that Wat finally get a home, now I don't need to keep lusting over it everytime I visit that page.



Yeah I wouldn't normally dive this deep so early on into a hobby to be honest, but it seemed like a one-of-a-kind knife and I didn't want to miss my chance to get it later on. Shinichi actually told me after I got it that he thinks it's the best honyaki of his life, so that makes me feel a bit better about diving in headfirst haha.


----------



## madelinez

Arrived just in time for Christmas. It's surprisingly hard taking photos that actually capture the Damascus cladding on this knife.


----------



## daddy yo yo

I am not a huge fan of Damascus but this one is fantastic! What a Christmas present!!!


----------



## Oui Chef

Badgertooth said:


> View attachment 67346
> View attachment 67347
> View attachment 67348


Total class


----------



## jimmy_d

madelinez said:


> Arrived just in time for Christmas. It's surprisingly hard taking photos that actually capture the Damascus cladding on this knife.


Absolutely beautiful! I really like this particular damascus. Some can look over the top, but I like how natural it looks on this if that makes sense.


----------



## dmonterisi

arrived just in time for xmas eve dinner prep... 
Kono SKD laurel 240 and Halcyon Forge 52100 210. Merry Christmas All!


----------



## brooksie967

Merry Christmas. 240x55


----------



## Corradobrit1

brooksie967 said:


> View attachment 67414
> View attachment 67415
> View attachment 67416
> View attachment 67417
> View attachment 67418
> View attachment 67419
> View attachment 67420
> View attachment 67421
> Merry Christmas. 240x55 View attachment 67414
> View attachment 67415


ooooohhhhhh. Someone has been good this year


----------



## brooksie967

The family!


----------



## Corradobrit1

^^^The Hoarder

The profile of the new one is perfection. Congrats


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Hot damn, what are those?!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Dave Kinogie said:


> Hot damn, what are those?!


Ashi Honyaki. Total knifepron


----------



## brooksie967

Corradobrit1 said:


> ^^^^Hoarder
> 
> The profile of the new one is perfection. Congrats



Thanks man!


----------



## robenco15

Kochi 240mm Sujihiki


----------



## labor of love

dmonterisi said:


> arrived just in time for xmas eve dinner prep...
> Kono SKD laurel 240 and Halcyon Forge 52100 210. Merry Christmas All!


Yeah...I’ve kept my eye on those Konosukes, let me know what you think after you test it out.


----------



## bahamaroot

brooksie967 said:


> View attachment 67458
> 
> View attachment 67459
> 
> 
> The family!


I know we're here to show off but you're just being obnoxious!


----------



## cheflarge

bahamaroot said:


> I know we're here to show off but you're just being obnoxious!


DUDE, I think I just caught my breath from the original post!!! [emoji301][emoji268][emoji318][emoji34]


----------



## brooksie967

Haha merry Christmas


----------



## labor of love

Found a BNIB Watanabe suji on BST that seems to work quite well for a left handed user.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> Found a BNIB Watanabe suji on BST that seems to work quite well for a left handed user.
> View attachment 67573
> View attachment 67574
> View attachment 67575


Def lefty balance there


----------



## labor of love

Corradobrit1 said:


> Def lefty balance there


For sure. Don’t worry, in a month or 2 I’ll show off a TFTFTF that has some lefty asymmetry too.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> in a month or 2 I’ll show off a TFTFTF that has some lefty asymmetry too.


You know it makes sense


----------



## CiderBear

labor of love said:


> Found a BNIB Watanabe suji on BST that seems to work quite well for a left handed user.
> View attachment 67573
> View attachment 67574
> View attachment 67575



That looks awesome!


----------



## thebradleycrew

labor of love said:


> Found a BNIB Watanabe suji on BST that seems to work quite well for a left handed user.
> View attachment 67573
> View attachment 67574
> View attachment 67575


Love the lefty grind on that. Let us lefty types know just how well it works.


----------



## labor of love

thebradleycrew said:


> Love the lefty grind on that. Let us lefty types know just how well it works.


So far I’ve only had it for one shift. Very enjoyable to use so far. Much lighter than I was expecting and there’s even some flex towards the tip. Watanabe ootb edge is stellar and somehow it hasn’t developed microchips yet. Only complaint is the handle as it’s quite small and wimpy. But I’ll be getting it rehandled shortly.


----------



## daveb

labor of love said:


> Much lighter than I was expecting and there’s even some flex towards the tip.



What's that puppy gram out at? 270mm I presume?


----------



## labor of love

Yeah, 270mm. I’ll check the weight when I get home.


----------



## captaincaed

labor of love said:


> So far I’ve only had it for one shift. Very enjoyable to use so far. Much lighter than I was expecting and there’s even some flex towards the tip. Watanabe ootb edge is stellar and somehow it hasn’t developed microchips yet. Only complaint is the handle as it’s quite small and wimpy. But I’ll be getting it rehandled shortly.


Small handle is best handle. I'd be happy to buy it if it's usable after the uninstall


----------



## jacko9

Watanabe Pro 180mm Nakiri with Saya


----------



## labor of love

jacko9 said:


> Watanabe Pro 180mm Nakiri with Saya


Handle looks so damn sweet.


----------



## 954kevin

i use mine everyday


----------



## jacko9

labor of love said:


> Handle looks so damn sweet.



Thanks,

That is the upgraded octagonal Enju wood with horn. Matched the Saya pretty nicely (and fits like a hand made glove.).


----------



## jacko9

954kevin said:


> i use mine everyday



Kevin - Did you resharpen the edge? As received he sharpens it to one degree a side - do you just strop and keep that going or resharpen to a more durable angle?


----------



## 954kevin

jacko9 said:


> Kevin - Did you resharpen the edge? As received he sharpens it to one degree a side - do you just strop and keep that going or resharpen to a more durable angle?



ive had mine for a couple years now. so its a mil of two shorter than it was new.  it was a lot thinner just behind the edge than i expected out of the box, developed a couple micro chips after the first couple uses. those came out after the first session on the stones and havent seen them since. 

i would say i sharpen mine at around 14 or 15 degrees.

i do strop it once every two or three weeks and it responds well. ill typically hit it lightly on a 3k stone followed by a 6k every couple months. 

ill offer that those first few sharpenings will take only a very very light amount of knife to stone time.  so go easy! i could hardly even see where the grind stopped and the edge began on mine out of the box. so that small amount of material will disappear very quickly. 

i would definitely strop as much as i could, but i found the edge out of the box to be a little delicate. so i would expect youll discover a micro chip or two yourself from regular use. if youre like me, those will bug you and youll hit it on the stones to clean it up and set a new edge in the process. 

for me at least, i think itd be near impossible to maintain the angle it was set at out of the box. 

when i got the knife i had a similar query. i looked around on the web and found a response from shinichi regarding this knife and sharpening angles. its been a while, but if i recall his response was to sharpen it at whatever angle you find suitable.  he mentioned sharpening it to a zero degree if you wanted, but that puzzled me a little, and it was someone else quoting a transpondence that they had with shinichi.


----------



## jacko9

954kevin said:


> ive had mine for a couple years now. so its a mil of two shorter than it was new.  it was a lot thinner just behind the edge than i expected out of the box, developed a couple micro chips after the first couple uses. those came out after the first session on the stones and havent seen them since.
> 
> i would say i sharpen mine at around 14 or 15 degrees.
> 
> i do strop it once every two or three weeks and it responds well. ill typically hit it lightly on a 3k stone followed by a 6k every couple months.
> 
> ill offer that those first few sharpenings will take only a very very light amount of knife to stone time.  so go easy! i could hardly even see where the grind stopped and the edge began on mine out of the box. so that small amount of material will disappear very quickly.
> 
> i would definitely strop as much as i could, but i found the edge out of the box to be a little delicate. so i would expect youll discover a micro chip or two yourself from regular use. if youre like me, those will bug you and youll hit it on the stones to clean it up and set a new edge in the process.
> 
> for me at least, i think itd be near impossible to maintain the angle it was set at out of the box.
> 
> when i got the knife i had a similar query. i looked around on the web and found a response from shinichi regarding this knife and sharpening angles. its been a while, but if i recall his response was to sharpen it at whatever angle you find suitable.  he mentioned sharpening it to a zero degree if you wanted, but that puzzled me a little, and it was someone else quoting a transpondence that they had with shinichi.



I received the same reply from Shinichi that he sent it with about 1 degree and lets you decide what works for you. Since I used mine infrequently I just kept stroping it. I asked about Jnats and he asked about the stones I already have which number over 30 but the main ones for sharpening knives are my Shapton Glass and Shapton Pro. I finish on my 8K Kitayama and strop. I do have a few natural stones but I haven't got the hang of those yet.

I ordered a new Nakiri Pro for my granddaughter for Christmas but Shinichi didn't ship it until Christmas day so she was gifted my year old knife. I need her to visit and see which one she likes better since I upgraded the handle with the recent purchase. I also will put a small bevel on her knife and make a strop for her (I make mine out of dense wood hand planed smooth and loaded with CBN).

Thanks for the reply,

Happy Holidays


----------



## Jon-cal

Black Lotus arrived! This knife is so perfect. The convex grind works really well. Jeff delivered exactly what I asked for. I’ve been using it constantly over the last few days. I should’ve took some beauty shots before getting patina all over it but I was too excited to wait


----------



## brooksie967

That patina looks amazing on the dammy


----------



## madelinez

It it just me or did everyone start getting black lotus knives lately...

Patina blends in nicely, looks great.


----------



## Jon-cal

madelinez said:


> It it just me or did everyone start getting black lotus knives lately...
> 
> Patina blends in nicely, looks great.



Yeah, he seems to be getting pretty popular lately. He’s got some pretty wild stuff on his IG


----------



## Colonel Mustard

Jon-cal said:


> Yeah, he seems to be getting pretty popular lately. He’s got some pretty wild stuff on his IG


Is it as good a cutter as it is a beautiful knife? Also, I have to agree that the patina actually complements the blade.


----------



## nakneker

Congrats Jon, that is such a great looking blade! Glad it’s making you happy performance wise too!


----------



## Jon-cal

Colonel Mustard said:


> Is it as good a cutter as it is a beautiful knife? Also, I have to agree that the patina actually complements the blade.



So far so good. I haven’t tried it on everything yet, but impressions so far are very positive. It’s sort of medium thickness and convex so it doesn’t wedge but food release is good. It’s thin behind the edge but not delicate. It pretty much ticks all the boxes for me. This is the first custom I’ve had done like this and the whole thing has left me pretty impressed.


----------



## Gjackson98

Currently visiting China hometown. Found my grandpa’s old old Chinese cleaver and some stones. I guess the addiction runs in our blood.


----------



## Garner Harrison

What was he chopping with that thing? Looks likes he was hammering the blade with a hammer from how the spine looks  

On another note it look like it'd be a fun knife to touch up or refit!


----------



## Gjackson98

Garner Harrison said:


> What was he chopping with that thing? Looks likes he was hammering the blade with a hammer from how the spine looks
> 
> On another note it look like it'd be a fun knife to touch up or refit!



Not so sure, my grandpa has Alzheimer so he doesn’t cook anymore or remember anything related. He had this knife for a least 40years by now. 

I am planning on bringing this knife back with me later and touch it up for sure


----------



## nakneker

Gjackson98 said:


> Currently visiting China hometown. Found my grandpa’s old old Chinese cleaver and some stones. I guess the addiction runs in our blood.]


 

Such a neat to piece to have, it’s been used and still has life, imagine the stories it could tell. I have my Grandpas old Dutch ovens, still use them today, lots of sentimental value.


----------



## rickbern

Went to MTC today, they're having an in store 20% off sale. Picked up this Ikkaku Donryu 150 mm petty for my gf's apartment, it was $38 list, about 30 bucks after the sale. Also snagged their last King hyper 1000, it was the last one, they gave me 25 % off that one!

These Ikkaku Donryu knives seem like a decent budget alternative, never hear anyone around here mentioning them. A 210 gyuto from this line is 60 bucks.

Here's the link:

https://www.mtckitchen.com/japanese-knives/brand/ikkaku-donryu/

New one's on the left, the one on the right is a Tsujiki Masamoto stainless one that for me is the benchmark petty (I know, I don't aim too high!). New one weighs 64g, the one from the fish market, 88g. I doubt it's going to get a LOT of use, which is why I didn't want to spend a lot of money on it, time will tell...


----------



## nakneker

rickbern said:


> Went to MTC today, they're having an in store 20% off sale. Picked up this Ikkaku Donryu 150 mm petty for my gf's apartment, it was $38 list, about 30 bucks after the sale. Also snagged their last King hyper 1000, it was the last one, they gave me 25 % off that one!
> 
> 
> 
> ]



The King Hyper 1k is a great stone, much better than the standard king 1k, it’s one of my favorite 1k stones. I found a king Hyper 2k that is currently inbound. I try not to get my expectations up but I do have high hopes.


----------



## Hassanbensober

That cleaver is so sweet. You could not ever improve on it. Sweet knife.


----------



## Colonel Mustard

Jon-cal said:


> So far so good. I haven’t tried it on everything yet, but impressions so far are very positive. It’s sort of medium thickness and convex so it doesn’t wedge but food release is good. It’s thin behind the edge but not delicate. It pretty much ticks all the boxes for me. This is the first custom I’ve had done like this and the whole thing has left me pretty impressed.


Feeling some envy here...


----------



## madelinez

Jiro 155mm petty, almost like a mini gyuto given the heel height and profile.


----------



## friz

@madelinez Love my Petty from Jiro, I have the Yo version. Let us know what are your thoughts on this one. Looks good mate!!!


----------



## Codered

Not a big fan of KU knives but a present from a good friend and my first unicorn


----------



## Teledyol

Definitely cool to have with stones.

I got my grandma's knife that my grandfather found while hunting in the Adirondacks in the 30's

It's a Nottingham-style french chefs knife with the tip busted off, works like a flat santoku. She was ahead of her time; for the USA, that is.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

rickbern said:


> Went to MTC today, they're having an in store 20% off sale. Picked up this Ikkaku Donryu 150 mm petty for my gf's apartment, it was $38 list, about 30 bucks after the sale. Also snagged their last King hyper 1000, it was the last one, they gave me 25 % off that one!
> 
> These Ikkaku Donryu knives seem like a decent budget alternative, never hear anyone around here mentioning them. A 210 gyuto from this line is 60 bucks.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.mtckitchen.com/japanese-knives/brand/ikkaku-donryu/
> 
> New one's on the left, the one on the right is a Tsujiki Masamoto stainless one that for me is the benchmark petty (I know, I don't aim too high!). New one weighs 64g, the one from the fish market, 88g. I doubt it's going to get a LOT of use, which is why I didn't want to spend a lot of money on it, time will tell...
> 
> View attachment 67744


 damn i’ve been waiting for the 20 off online so I don’t have to make the trip into Manhattan. Need a couple new atomas.


----------



## marc4pt0

Got this tasty new number from Oblivion Blades. A 35x55mm go-mai gyuto in 52100+1020+nickel+1084 house laminated steel with maple burl, vintage micarta, coffee lid composite and brass finial. Seriously on point, huge bang for buck.


----------



## cheflarge

marc4pt0 said:


> Got this tasty new number from Oblivion Blades. A 35x55mm go-mai gyuto in 52100+1020+nickel+1084 house laminated steel with maple burl, vintage micarta, coffee lid composite and brass finial. Seriously on point, huge bang for buck.
> 
> View attachment 67805


!!!!! DAMN !!!!! [emoji41]


----------



## nakneker

marc4pt0 said:


> Got this tasty new number from Oblivion Blades. A 35x55mm go-mai gyuto in 52100+1020+nickel+1084 house laminated steel with maple burl, vintage micarta, coffee lid composite and brass finial. Seriously on point, huge bang for buck.
> 
> View attachment 67805


 Never heard of him, looks like another Aussie making great blades! Nice addition!


----------



## CEH1

Isasmedjan Nakiri 160mm, wrought iron with UHB26c3 core. Bog oak handle with desert ironwood spacer.

Second pic with Isasmedjan gyuto I've had for a bit.


----------



## Mingooch

New Mert Tansu and Randy HHH collaboration. Handle by HHH, blade and saya by MT


----------



## brooksie967

Mingooch said:


> New Mert Tansu and Randy HHH collaboration. Handle by HHH, blade and saya by MT



That muskox is disgusting in the best way! wow!


----------



## Brian Weekley

My goodness ... that’s a gorgeous knife. I don’t think you should ever use it. Maybe just use it to dice the odd caviar egg!


----------



## GoodMagic

Nihei 210 wa gyuto. From Carbon. Thin, light, superb fit and finish. SLD core.


----------



## AT5760

@Mingooch, that’s a heck of a combo! Enjoy that beautiful knife!


----------



## Colonel Mustard

Codered said:


> Not a big fan of KU knives but a present from a good friend and my first unicorn
> View attachment 67775
> View attachment 67776


May I ask what it is?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Colonel Mustard said:


> May I ask what it is?


Kato ku 240 from Morihei


----------



## Colonel Mustard

Corradobrit1 said:


> Kato ku 240 from Morihei


Thanks!


----------



## CiderBear

Corradobrit1 said:


> Kato ku 240 from Morihei



Is this something Morihei carries in their store? I might try to save up for one on my next trip to Japan


----------



## Corradobrit1

CiderBear said:


> Is this something Morihei carries in their store? I might try to save up for one on my next trip to Japan


Yes, only available to walk-ins, but I would bet rarely in stock. I would love to know the Morihei retail price.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Courtesy of marc4pt0 I recently added this beautiful Cris Anderson Gyuto to my family. It’s forged from W2 steel, 230mm long and 55mm deep at the heel. It weighs in at 226gms and sports a Koa wood handle with nickel inserts. It’s beautifully balanced in a pinch grip, thin and wonderfully sharp as received. When Marc asked whether I wanted the patina removed I replied emphatically not! I love the patina and look forward to adding my own layers.

I like to show my new knives in action and searched for a suitable dish. The family were over today for a New Years Dinner. When asked what they would like they all wanted my Tuscan Sausage and Potato Soup. I was perfectly prepared to offer up a more elaborate fare but the kids knew what they wanted so here is the Anderson prepping their favourite Tuscan soup. .... it really is good.

Here’s a few pics ... first the knife ...









In turn prepping the onions, sausage and potatoes.













Then the final dish ...












As might be expected the knife was wonderful to handle and agreat addition to the family. Thanks Marc!


----------



## ynot1985

Corradobrit1 said:


> Yes, only available to walk-ins, but I would bet rarely in stock. I would love to know the Morihei retail price.



it's always in stock from my experience. I have brought 4 from them at much less than their current rate

150000 yen is the going rate but they have a tendency to make up prices on the spot.


----------



## Corradobrit1

ynot1985 said:


> it's always in stock from my experience. I have brought 4 from them at much less than their current rate
> 
> 150000 yen is the going rate but they have a tendency to make up prices on the spot.


Maybe tourist rate and local rate? 150000 yen is about $1375. Bargain.


----------



## ynot1985

Corradobrit1 said:


> Maybe tourist rate and local rate? 150000 yen is about $1375. Bargain.



I doubt it .. this is why the starting price of the kato ku from morehei on yahoo auctions was 150000 yen. The seller is japanese based in Hokkaido. So locals are paying that too. He makes it his full time job to buy all the in demand knives in Japan to flip online.

Morehei is the easiest way to get a KU kato gyuto. Just get yourself to Tokyo.


----------



## Corradobrit1

ynot1985 said:


> I doubt it .. this is why the starting price of the kato ku from morehei on yahoo auctions was 150000 yen. The seller is japanese based in Hokkaido. So locals are paying that too. He makes it his full time job to buy all the in demand knives in Japan to flip online.
> 
> Morehei is the easiest way to get a KU kato gyuto. Just get yourself to Tokyo.


And he seems to be doing VERY well on his Kato Ku and Ashi offerings


----------



## Dhoff

Brian Weekley said:


> Courtesy of marc4pt0 I recently added this beautiful Cris Anderson Gyuto to my family. It’s forged from W2 steel, 230mm long and 55mm deep at the heel. It weighs in at 226gms and sports a Koa wood handle with nickel inserts. It’s beautifully balanced in a pinch grip, thin and wonderfully sharp as received. When Marc asked whether I wanted the patina removed I replied emphatically not! I love the patina and look forward to adding my own layers.
> 
> I like to show my new knives in action and searched for a suitable dish. The family were over today for a New Years Dinner. When asked what they would like they all wanted my Tuscan Sausage and Potato Soup. I was perfectly prepared to offer up a more elaborate fare but the kids knew what they wanted so here is the Anderson prepping their favourite Tuscan soup. .... it really is good.
> 
> Here’s a few pics ... first the knife ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In turn prepping the onions, sausage and potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the final dish ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As might be expected the knife was wonderful to handle and agreat addition to the family. Thanks Marc!



Wonder of a knife. Im also quite struck with Envy over your beautiful view!


----------



## cheflarge

Mingooch said:


> New Mert Tansu and Randy HHH collaboration. Handle by HHH, blade and saya by MT


WOW, my two favorite makers...... And they certainly didn't let down! What a collaboration.


----------



## ian

Brian Weekley said:


> Courtesy of marc4pt0 I recently added this beautiful Cris Anderson Gyuto to my family. It’s forged from W2 steel, 230mm long and 55mm deep at the heel. It weighs in at 226gms and sports a Koa wood handle with nickel inserts. It’s beautifully balanced in a pinch grip, thin and wonderfully sharp as received. When Marc asked whether I wanted the patina removed I replied emphatically not! I love the patina and look forward to adding my own layers.
> 
> I like to show my new knives in action and searched for a suitable dish. The family were over today for a New Years Dinner. When asked what they would like they all wanted my Tuscan Sausage and Potato Soup. I was perfectly prepared to offer up a more elaborate fare but the kids knew what they wanted so here is the Anderson prepping their favourite Tuscan soup. .... it really is good.
> 
> Here’s a few pics ... first the knife ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In turn prepping the onions, sausage and potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the final dish ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As might be expected the knife was wonderful to handle and agreat addition to the family. Thanks Marc!



+1 to @Dhoff 

nice knife and all, but that view.... I have to move out of the city.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Most people don’t know what a gem Victoria, BC is. On the tip of Vancouver Island facing the Strait of Juan de Fuca and the American San Juan Islands Victoria arguably offers the most pleasant climate in Canada. Most years we will only see a skiff of snow for a few days each winter. This year and about two out of five we will be snow free. Maybe one out of five we will get snow that stays for a week in winter but we have the good sense to shut the city down when it does. This is the view that my family of knives enjoys from my kitchen and BBQ patio. In the distance is Mt. Baker in Washington State and in the near view the Strait and San Juan Island ...smite of the great American - Canadian Pig war. Here’s a few pics.


----------



## ThatGreenBronco

Looks just like Dallas! Wait...


----------



## Corradobrit1

ThatGreenBronco said:


> Looks just like Dallas! Wait...


Haha we wish. DFW is a scenic wasteland but at least its cheap


----------



## marc4pt0

@Brian Weekley Dang that looks good and soul warming. I’m really glad to hear you’re enjoying the Anderson. That was a very hard one to let go of. Also, the metal spacers in the handle are actually vintage wrought iron IIRC, with thin copper liners. Cris really killed it on this one for sure.

And damn, that view looks amazing. Almost dream-like


----------



## Brian Weekley

Thanks Marc. I knew I was wrong when I typed it but forgot to go back and change it. One of the nicest parts of the Anderson is it’s provenance ... who owned it before me. I really prefer pre-owned and used knives for this reason. It will be an everyday user in my kitchen ... I’ll take care of it and I have no doubt that it will definitely last my and my children’s lifetimes and beyond.


----------



## Barashka

Brian Weekley said:


> Most people don’t know what a gem Victoria, BC is.


Yeh, Victoria, a lot of the island really .. and Vancouver have some gorgeous views, mostly North/West Vancouver but places like Burnaby have real nice spots to .. anyway BC is life.


----------



## TSF415

Just received this beauty from Andrei. Amazing to hold and I’m super excited to put it to work. The grind feels awesome . Fit and finish is top notch.


----------



## pgugger

Here is my first new knife of 2020: a Yoshimune Nakiri W#1 165 mm. I had never tried a nakiri before and thought this maker had a unique style. The fit and finish is a bit rough and it looks a little chunky toward the distal end when you look down the spine, but it cuts well and came with a nice handle. The tsuchime also looks better in person than advertised. I appreciate that the blade is single "authorship" (if I understood correctly) and thought it was a good way to try a new knife style too.


----------



## 954kevin

TSF415 said:


> Just received this beauty from Andrei. Amazing to hold and I’m super excited to put it to work. The grind feels awesome . Fit and finish is top notch.View attachment 67958
> 
> View attachment 67957



that is really pushing buttons for my aesthetic sense.


----------



## madelinez

TSF415 said:


> Just received this beauty from Andrei. Amazing to hold and I’m super excited to put it to work. The grind feels awesome . Fit and finish is top notch.



What steel did he use?


----------



## Corradobrit1

pgugger said:


> Here is my first new knife of 2020: a Yoshimune Nakiri W#1 165 mm. I had never tried a nakiri before and thought this maker had a unique style. The fit and finish is a bit rough and it looks a little chunky toward the distal end when you look down the spine, but it cuts well and came with a nice handle. The tsuchime also looks better in person than advertised. I appreciate that the blade is single "authorship" (if I understood correctly) and thought it was a good way to try a new knife style too.


I'm waiting for my first Nakiri to arrive


----------



## TSF415

madelinez said:


> What steel did he use?







zdi-1416 Haven’t found much on it other than it’s a Russian brand’s Damascus.


----------



## madelinez

Interesting, Russian version of damasteel. Except instead of the AEB-L equivalent for the second steel it's a much higher carbon/higher chromium steel so can probably get harder.


----------



## TSF415

madelinez said:


> Interesting, Russian version of damasteel. Except instead of the AEB-L equivalent for the second steel it's a much higher carbon/higher chromium steel so can probably get harder.


That’s a good thing, right?! Lol


----------



## McMan

Fortunate to snag a parer directly from Butch. XHP and Koa.
He’s got paring handles figured out—coke bottle up and down and side to side, but still rectangular. Really comfy in hand.


----------



## MrHiggins

McMan said:


> Fortunate to snag a parer directly from Butch. XHP and Koa.
> He’s got paring handles figured out—coke bottle up and down and side to side, but still rectangular. Really comfy in hand.
> View attachment 67963


I really like the look of those Harners. Can you put a penny in the picture or something else that shows the scale? They always look big in stand-alone photos.


----------



## Andrei

TSF415 said:


> View attachment 67961
> 
> zdi-1416 Haven’t found much on it other than it’s a Russian brand’s Damascus.


Thank you for the good appreciation of my work.
The composition of this composition in the last two lines of the table.


----------



## McMan

MrHiggins said:


> I really like the look of those Harners. Can you put a penny in the picture or something else that shows the scale? They always look big in stand-alone photos.



Boom—26 cents worth of perspective.
(Edge is 95mm FYI). This pic also shows how top of handle is contoured not straight-tanged.


----------



## MrHiggins

McMan said:


> Boom—26 cents worth of perspective.
> (Edge is 95mm FYI). This pic also shows how top of handle is contoured not straight-tanged.
> View attachment 68014


Thanks, man! Yeah, those are nice looking knives..


----------



## madelinez

Andrei said:


> Thank you for the good appreciation of my work.
> The composition of this composition in the last two lines of the table.



Well my Russian googling was way off  
I thought it was
C 0.95-1.10, Cr 11.0-12.5, V 0.15-0.30, Mo 0.40-0.60
C 1.75-1.85, Cr 17.5-18.5


----------



## chemicalstar

I just bought this gorgeous Nick Anger damascus petty knife and I am so excited to see it in person soon!! I have a collection of single bevel knives, so I am excited to add something new to the mix.


----------



## ThatGreenBronco

chemicalstar said:


> I just bought this gorgeous Nick Anger damascus petty knife and I am so excited to see it in person soon!!



That is such a stunning piece!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Old Sugimoto honesuki


----------



## Brian Weekley

Oh my! That Sugimoto is sweeeeet!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Brian Weekley said:


> Oh my! That Sugimoto is sweeeeet!



Thank you Brian, I hope you’re right! It looks pretty cool, and it is surprisingly heavy and robust. I haven’t tried it out yet since it arrived with a significant chip. I spent some time just now taking it out. The edge seems very promising [emoji16][emoji1303]


----------



## Brian Weekley

I think the point of the honesuki is breaking down poultry. Thus the robust nature and sharp tip. From the looks of it, it has laid waste to a large flock of cluckers! I loves knives with character like this.


----------



## pentryumf

I Was immediately captivated by the profile and design of the primus by xerxes. Upon fishing on KKF, a lucky day was mine at catching this beauty. Doing a polish to remove a blemish. Next is making a saya.


----------



## dan

[[PS - does anyone know an easy way for me to not upload such gigantic pictures? can I get IMGUR to downsample the image somehow, or do I need to upload lower-res pics? Thank you @CiderBear (see below for answer)]]

I got three knives recently:

Wakui White#2, stainless clad kasumi finish from Epicurean Edge
Dalman paring knife (one of these)
Mazaki White#2 iron clad from @Bcos17 via BST, originated from Knives and Stones (link to BST thread)

Pics and Thoughts:
*Wakui White#2*
I didn't get along with this knife right away. My gut reaction was that it cut well but I just didn't connect with it well. After using it for more time, I started enjoying it more and now I actually like it. When I started looking into better Japanese knives, I bought a Toyama which cost around double the Wakui. I still like the Toyama better, but I'm very impressed with this knife's value proposition. It cuts nicely and has pretty decent food release considering how thin it is.











*Dalman Paring Knife*
I feel really lucky to get this knife. It's always a race when Robin releases a new batch. The handle is torched oak, the steel is carbon steel from reclaimed sawblade hardened to 64HRC. Robin notes the knife has a super thin edge, and my gosh he is right. I hope you can see it in the picture, look at where the blade meets the handle (I know the focus is off, sorry -- it was a cell phone pic!). 85mm edge, 195 overall length. I've never enjoyed using a paring knife as much as this one. I've probably used it in every single meal I've cooked since receiving the knife. The little tasks are a lot of fun. Peeling anything with this knife is a joy... I've peeled celery a couple times just because. Love it, can't say enough positive things about it here. I'll probably be in the race for some future releases from Mr. Dalman.















*Mazaki White #2 (KnS version, upgraded handle)*
Honestly, I was skeptical of this knife initially because it was long and of a different profile than I've been using so far. I touched it up on a 6k when I received it and have used it a couple times now. My initial impressions are overwhelmingly positive. This knife is a slayer. I connected really well with the profile, to my surprise. I don't notice its length; it just feels like another 240 to me. It's a bit heavy, but I like that. The balance point with the custom handle is really nice. I'm itching to use it again. I doubt I'll let this one go.


----------



## CiderBear

dan said:


> [[PS - does anyone know an easy way for me to not upload such gigantic pictures? can I get IMGUR to downsample the image somehow, or do I need to upload lower-res pics?]]



Try adding l (for large) or m (for medium) right before .jpg

So if your link is i.imgur.com/ciderbear.jpg, change it to i.imgur.com/ciderbearl.jpg or i.imgur.com/ciderbearm.jpg

Should help with scaling a bit


----------



## dan

A better picture of the Dalman edge:


----------



## krstf

From well known auction site - needs some attention obviously. It was advertised as a yanagi, but I think it might be a fuguhiki. 
27 cm (41,5 cm overall), hight at heel 3 cm, 141 grams.

Does anyone have an idea who made this?

Also, does anyone know what's the deal with the branded handle?

Kind regards


----------



## Brian Weekley

For a few years I’ve been following a Muteki knife-smith by the name of Alex Horn. When I heard that he was leaving the knife-making business for further adventures I picked up one of his knives. Here’s a pic ...






Now there are a few things about this knife that make it special to me. First is that it is a hand forged and finished blade made from a 1095 core and an A203-E cladding. These are fairly old steels and are fully reactive. 1095 is relatively soft, but very easy to sharpen and takes a great edge. Secondly the blade is a true laser, yet very stiff. 227mm x 56mm x 2.34mm at the heel. 163 gms. It tapers quickly from the heel. Thirdly, the blade is hand finished without any scratch marks and has a very interesting etched finish that I can’t identify and haven’t seen before. In use the blade was very resistant to forming any patina at all.

I put the knife to use prepping a mire pois for a soup and the fixings for a tomato, sweet onion, bacon and cheese bunchwich for lunch. The blade easily did a “no hands” slicing of the tomato. ... Nice! It has a very nice ironwood handle which is a little thin for my tastes but very usable.

It will be unfortunate if Alex has indeed moved on to new adventures that doesn’t involve making knives. In my opinion this knife has some unique features that easily make it one of my “not for sale at any price” knives. Here’s a few more pics.


----------



## ian

Brian Weekley said:


> The blade easily did a “no hands” slicing of the tomato. ... Nice!



Woah, usually I have to use my hands to hold the knife at least, but judging from the picture, this really is a no hands cut! That must be one of the 



Brian Weekley said:


> unique features that easily make it one of my “not for sale at any price” knives


----------



## Brian Weekley

It surprised me too ... but hey ... the man has some real knife making talent!


----------



## ashy2classy

Hasn't landed yet, but some teaser photos of my custom 52100 integral from Tony LaSeur. I don't know the specs of it yet, but other than being a bit shorter than I wanted, it's spot on! Tony is one of the best around and, IMO, is SOOOO underrated in the knife community. Those in the know understand how good his work is, but he doesn't get the attention that other more well-known makers get. I can't wait to see this thing in person!


----------



## Barmoley

ashy2classy said:


> Hasn't landed yet, but some teaser photos of my custom 52100 integral from Tony LaSeur. I don't know the specs of it yet, but other than being a bit shorter than I wanted, it's spot on! Tony is one of the best around and, IMO, is SOOOO underrated in the knife community. Those in the know understand how good his work is, but he doesn't get the attention that other more well-known makers get. I can't wait to see this thing in person!


That's a beaut.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Gorgeous!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Nice transition bolster into blade. And that taper. Wowzers


----------



## brooksie967

ashy2classy said:


> Hasn't landed yet, but some teaser photos of my custom 52100 integral from Tony LaSeur. I don't know the specs of it yet, but other than being a bit shorter than I wanted, it's spot on! Tony is one of the best around and, IMO, is SOOOO underrated in the knife community. Those in the know understand how good his work is, but he doesn't get the attention that other more well-known makers get. I can't wait to see this thing in person!


Welcome to the club!


----------



## daddy yo yo

ashy2classy said:


> Hasn't landed yet, but some teaser photos of my custom 52100 integral from Tony LaSeur. I don't know the specs of it yet, but other than being a bit shorter than I wanted, it's spot on! Tony is one of the best around and, IMO, is SOOOO underrated in the knife community. Those in the know understand how good his work is, but he doesn't get the attention that other more well-known makers get. I can't wait to see this thing in person!


Don’t know if he’s really as underrated as you say. In my perception he isn’t. He’s just maybe (and I don’t know much about it because I am not very active myself) not as active on forums or IG as other makers out there...


----------



## danemonji

Can't wait to get them veggies chopping.


----------



## ashy2classy

daddy yo yo said:


> Don’t know if he’s really as underrated as you say. In my perception he isn’t. He’s just maybe (and I don’t know much about it because I am not very active myself) not as active on forums or IG as other makers out there...



By underrated, I meant his work is discussed much less than other makers. His blades may not be as wild or flashy as some others, but his attention to detail is incredible which makes his work SOOOO good.


----------



## ashy2classy

brooksie967 said:


> Welcome to the club!


Thanks, brooksie! You still enjoying your set from Tony?


----------



## daddy yo yo

ashy2classy said:


> By underrated, I meant his work is discussed much less than other makers. His blades may not be as wild or flashy as some others, but his attention to detail is incredible which makes his work SOOOO good.


Which is exactly why I enjoy his work!


----------



## CiderBear

Finally home and got to open my package from Heiji. Oh Heiji. I asked for 225mm and it came out to about 234mm.

Will try to take better pictures later, life has been annoying lately.

I wanted to show ya'll a choil shot though. Holy crap this knife is *thin*


----------



## ian

CiderBear said:


> Finally home and got to open my package from Heiji. Oh Heiji. I asked for 225mm and it came out to about 234mm.
> 
> Will try to take better pictures later, life has been annoying lately.
> 
> I wanted to show ya'll a choil shot though. Holy crap this knife is *thin*



Really really nice. When did you order this, btw?


----------



## CiderBear

ian said:


> Really really nice. When did you order this, btw?



Around the first week of September. He told me they (there's also a nakiri that I forgot to take pictures of last night) were done on Dec 19th so it took about 3.5 months? The wait didn't feel that long or bad, tbh. A lot of knives I want to try are usually out of stock and tend to pop up out of nowhere, then go out of stock almost immediately after. I think I much prefer ordering direct now


----------



## ian

Cool. Guess it depends. I ordered a couple 180 petty in the beginning of August and I don’t think he’s started on it yet. Or rather, when I inquired a bit ago he said “I’m making your knife little by little”, which doesn’t make much sense to me. Or maybe it does make sense and I just don’t understand his production line.


----------



## CiderBear

ian said:


> Cool. Guess it depends. I ordered a couple 180 petty in the beginning of August and I don’t think he’s started on it yet. Or rather, when I inquired a bit ago he said “I’m making your knife little by little”, which doesn’t make much sense to me. Or maybe it does make sense and I just don’t understand his production line.



That sucks. I would try asking him again. For what it's worth, I have a very hands-on (read: annoying) approach when I buy things, so perhaps my frequent contacts helped?


----------



## Barmoley

CiderBear said:


> Finally home and got to open my package from Heiji. Oh Heiji. I asked for 225mm and it came out to about 234mm.
> 
> Will try to take better pictures later, life has been annoying lately.
> 
> I wanted to show ya'll a choil shot though. Holy crap this knife is *thin*



Looks good 234 is a great length, after you tip it a time or two it'll get closer to your ideal. SS core or carbon, where's the balance, and what's the height? I need to order me a heiji one of these days.


----------



## MowgFace

CiderBear said:


> Finally home and got to open my package from Heiji. Oh Heiji. I asked for 225mm and it came out to about 234mm.
> 
> Will try to take better pictures later, life has been annoying lately.
> 
> I wanted to show ya'll a choil shot though. Holy crap this knife is *thin*



Beautiful! Carbon or Semi?

Mowgs


----------



## CiderBear

Barmoley said:


> Looks good 234 is a great length, after you tip it a time or two it'll get closer to your ideal. SS core or carbon, where's the balance, and what's the height? I need to order me a heiji one of these days.



About 50mm iirc. You can tell that I'm not really myself since I didn't put much effort into measuring the height lol. 

Reposting the pic Heiji-san sent me when he was done 





The profile of these 2 knives are very interesting. The nakiri looks super flat, but there is almost zero flat spot to it at all, just a very gentle curve. 



MowgFace said:


> Beautiful! Carbon or Semi?
> 
> Mowgs



Carbon. @panda's rave reviews of his carbon (and semi too, tbh) sealed the deal for me. Perhaps I'll order a 210mm semi that I can take with me when I visit family.


----------



## labor of love

That heiji carbon would sell in a minute on bst I think if you decide the length is a problem. Haha

BTW haven’t we discussed already that heiji runs long? No matter what length you request he’s going to make it 8-10mm longer usually.


----------



## Barmoley

labor of love said:


> That heiji carbon would sell in a minute on bst I think if you decide the length is a problem. Haha
> 
> BTW haven’t we discussed already that heiji runs long? No matter what length you request he’s going to make it 8-10mm longer usually.


Yep, all the ones I've seen from him direct are long. The ones Jon sells are usually true to posted size though, in my limited experience that is.


----------



## CiderBear

labor of love said:


> That heiji carbon would sell in a minute on bst I think if you decide the length is a problem. Haha
> 
> BTW haven’t we discussed already that heiji runs long? No matter what length you request he’s going to make it 8-10mm longer usually.



Ya, I should've listened to my senpais. I could've just ordered a 210mm and save some money lol.

Heiji told me he can make it 225mm (same prize as 240mm), but it'll be closer to 227-228mm, so I figured I'd go for it. I'll just pretend this is a Sakai 240mm 

The Enju handle on this is so nice. It's uniformly dark brown, kind of reminds me of lighter walnut/ darker cherry tbh





Compare to the good old Hinoura


----------



## brooksie967

ashy2classy said:


> Thanks, brooksie! You still enjoying your set from Tony?



I use them frequently and enjoy every second of them in my hand!


----------



## TSF415

Picked up this sweet thing. I was trying not to buy anything for a bit but rationalized because technically I didn’t have a 160mm.


Such a sweet deal on them at homebutcher. Someone go buy the gyutos so they stop tempting me. I can’t hold off much longer.


----------



## panda

i hope you realize i'm not a fan of heiji grind, just that the steel is so good it's worth it. the fact heiji runs long is the only reason i even have a '210' in my kit, haha, i hate short gyutos.


----------



## madelinez

I swear Dave's handles are getting better and better...


----------



## CiderBear

panda said:


> i hope you realize i'm not a fan of heiji grind, just that the steel is so good it's worth it. the fact heiji runs long is the only reason i even have a '210' in my kit, haha, i hate short gyutos.



Could you elaborate on why you don't like the grind?

Edit: just to add since we don't interact much: I am very new to this and still learning about knives and grind and edge and everything else, so I really appreciate people describing to me what they notice about how a knife cuts that makes them like or dislike it


----------



## MrHiggins

Now THIS puts a smile on my face! Fu Rin Ka Zan 135 petty (32mm tall at the heel) in White #1. TF-forged. The spine needs rounding, but otherwise it's a pretty well made knife. Sharp as hell out of the box. (I actually bought this for my mother, but I'm going to have to get another for myself).


----------



## Kgp

TSF415 said:


> Picked up this sweet thing. I was trying not to buy anything for a bit but rationalized because technically I didn’t have a 160mm.
> 
> 
> Such a sweet deal on them at homebutcher. Someone go buy the gyutos so they stop tempting me. I can’t hold off much longer.View attachment 68327


What is it? Looks sweet!
Ken


----------



## TSF415

Kgp said:


> What is it? Looks sweet!
> Ken


A Dave Martell petty in 52100


----------



## Hassanbensober

Dave is a wizard. I just got my hands on the Hiromoto AS Dave did a full number on today. I can’t believe how insane it turned out. Lots of hidden faces tucked away in this ironwood burl. I spy a pig and a couple ghost faces. Thanks again Dave this is stunning!


----------



## TRPV4

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I have some pictures from Jon of two that arrived on my doorstep last night if I can figure out how to post them...
> 
> View attachment 8824
> 
> 
> View attachment 8825
> 
> 
> Gesshin Ino 270mm White #2 Honyaki Wa-Sujihiki with Ebony Handle and Black Buffalo Horn


nice.


----------



## Gregmega

danemonji said:


> Can't wait to get them veggies chopping.
> View attachment 68278
> View attachment 68277



This might be the first ku kato I’ve ever seen with a usable grind ootb. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> This might be the first ku kato I’ve ever seen with a usable grind ootb. Two thumbs up.


I can assure you this Kato Ku 165 Nakiri was no slouch in that dept

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...iri-w-chestnut-handle-bnib.43318/#post-638491


----------



## Kristoffer

MrHiggins said:


> Now THIS puts a smile on my face! Fu Rin Ka Zan 135 petty (32mm tall at the heel) in White #1. TF-forged. The spine needs rounding, but otherwise it's a pretty well made knife. Sharp as hell out of the box. (I actually bought this for my mother, but I'm going to have to get another for myself).View attachment 68329
> View attachment 68330



Nice! Is that the one that’s more or less the same as a TF Nashiji? Looks great! How’s the grind on the one you got?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Hassanbensober said:


> Dave is a wizard. I just got my hands on the Hiromoto AS Dave did a full number on today. I can’t believe how insane it turned out. Lots of hidden faces tucked away in this ironwood burl. I spy a pig and a couple ghost faces. Thanks again Dave this is stunning!View attachment 68333
> View attachment 68332


I see we have similar tastes, my friend!


----------



## daveg

My first post to this forum in years was asking for advice on a purchase. With the tremendous amount of feedback, I was able to narrow down my choice to the Sukenari 240 in SG2. James at KandS was absolutely amazing in helping me get this for my xmas gift from my wife. 

I feel the handle is stunning in the snakewood, and James again was to thank for that. It is currently at Strata getting a screaming edge, and I can pick it back up tomorrow. French onion soup this weekend!!! 



View media item 31518View media item 31517


----------



## pgugger

Picked up two more knives. Safe to say I have a small collection at this point. Toyama Noborikoi Stainless Clad 240 mm gyuto and Ishikawa 165 mm nakiri. I haven't used the Toyama yet, but I can tell I am going to like it. The Ishikawa has an interesting single-bevel S-grind, and there is an interesting story about the blacksmith. Excited to try these out.









Ishikawa nakiri choil shot (a little off center)


----------



## Hassanbensober

daddy yo yo said:


> I see we have similar tastes, my friend!


Yes when I saw yours I was inspired. Then a few months later I happened upon a AS. Had to do it. Thanks buddy!


----------



## MrHiggins

Kristoffer said:


> Nice! Is that the one that’s more or less the same as a TF Nashiji? Looks great! How’s the grind on the one you got?


I can't comment on how similar this knife is to other TFs (this is my first), but I can tell you that the grind is quite even (no noticable over-grinds). It looks like it was ground on a rough belt grinder, then the edge put on by hand on finer stones. Definitely worth the $88 (in fact, I'm buying another)!


----------



## IsoJ

I got lost by accident  in CKC website last week and just couldn't resist.

180 KU Mazaki petty and
240 bigger brother(270gr, 247*53,5)


----------



## CiderBear

IsoJ said:


> I got lost by accident  in CKC website last week and just couldn't resist.
> 
> 180 KU Mazaki petty and
> 240 bigger brother(270gr, 247*53,5)
> 
> View attachment 68442
> View attachment 68443
> View attachment 68444
> View attachment 68445
> View attachment 68446


Love love love the profile of that gyuto. The weight, not so much


----------



## IsoJ

CiderBear said:


> Love love love the profile of that gyuto. The weight, not so much



Yes I like the profile a lot too. It is heavy, spine is 6mm at the heel . Tip is on the thinner side, spine 0,7mm from 1cm at the tip.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I


----------



## ian

?


----------



## CiderBear

IsoJ said:


> Yes I like the profile a lot too. It is heavy, spine is 6mm at the heel . Tip is on the thinner side, spine 0,7mm from 1cm at the tip.



I'm a true believer in mazaki now. My 210mm falls through really large carrots (think 2-2.5" diameter) like butter.


----------



## MarkC

CiderBear said:


> I'm a true believer in mazaki now. My 210mm falls through really large carrots (think 2-2.5" diameter) like butter.


Which version did you purchase?


----------



## CiderBear

MarkC said:


> Which version did you purchase?



Knifewear


----------



## pd7077

First pickup of 2020: Kono 180 ginsan nakiri


----------



## Andreu

PM sent for the nakiri.


----------



## chemicalstar

Woah that nakiri. Details please!


----------



## daddy yo yo

IsoJ said:


> I got lost by accident  in CKC website last week and just couldn't resist.
> 
> 180 KU Mazaki petty and
> 240 bigger brother(270gr, 247*53,5)
> 
> View attachment 68442
> View attachment 68443
> View attachment 68444
> View attachment 68445
> View attachment 68446


I have this setup except for the Nashiji/KU... Your pics make me want to buy the Nashiji version too... So, if anyone wishes to sell his 240 gyuto and 180 petty, send me a PM!


----------



## IsoJ

daddy yo yo said:


> I have this setup except for the Nashiji/KU... Your pics make me want to buy the Nashiji version too... So, if anyone wishes to sell his 240 gyuto and 180 petty, send me a PM!


I like both the kasumi and KU looks, but the KU finish feels slighty better in hand IMO.


----------



## ashy2classy

pd7077 said:


> First pickup of 2020: Kono 180 ginsan nakiri


YOOOO! Where did you find that?!?!?!?!?


----------



## pd7077

ashy2classy said:


> YOOOO! Where did you find that?!?!?!?!?



I know a guy that knows a guy... [emoji23]


----------



## Acidwash

After several years of striking out in the Bloodroot lottery, finally came up on one. 4.5 inch Damascus paring. 
*Blade:* 15n20 & 52100 @HRC 65.

*Handle: *Blackwood faceplate, chestnut burl handle with turquoise inlay.

*Notes: *62g. 26mm deep.

*Sources: *Blackwood - castoff, clarinet factory, Paris. 
Chestnut burl - Balsam Design Company, Black Mountain, NC.


----------



## Acidwash

A closer look at the handle with tiny inlay.


----------



## CiderBear

daddy yo yo said:


> I have this setup except for the Nashiji/KU... Your pics make me want to buy the Nashiji version too... So, if anyone wishes to sell his 240 gyuto and 180 petty, send me a PM!



For what it's worth, I think the recent Yoshihiro restock of the nashiji version is the same as CKC and they have some 240 in stock


----------



## Garner Harrison

@labor of love Thanks for the recommendation on what to get! 

Just got my new Mazaki knife from CleanCut! Seeing a knife of this size on a picture is nothing in compared to seeing it in person, Im kinda glad I didnt got for a 270mm now 

Sorry for the blurry pictures, this lighting really messes with my auto focus on the phone >.> 

P.S. If anyone has any tips on how to polish this thing, gimme some help cause I have no idea how without scratching the "Hira/Tsura" and also without distorting the shinogi line


----------



## madelinez

Looks like a good mazaki.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Thanks to Brontes I Was able to add an AS series Takeda Nakiri to my collection. S grind, 170x58x2.8, 5.2ozs. Used it to prep some veges for a casserole. Very sharp ... a lovely blade. Pure Takeda. Here’s a few pics.


----------



## ian

Garner Harrison said:


> @labor of love Thanks for the recommendation on what to get!
> 
> Just got my new Mazaki knife from CleanCut! Seeing a knife of this size on a picture is nothing in compared to seeing it in person, Im kinda glad I didnt got for a 270mm now
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pictures, this lighting really messes with my auto focus on the phone >.>
> 
> P.S. If anyone has any tips on how to polish this thing, gimme some help cause I have no idea how without scratching the "Hira/Tsura" and also without distorting the shinogi line



I don’t own one at the moment, but I don’t think your Mazaki is a wide bevel, despite the appearance. If I remember correctly, the “shinogi” is fake. Can you actually feel it with your finger as you run your hand along the knife? If not, they may make it by just polishing most of the knife and then taping off the blade road and polishing the top separately. You could do this with sandpaper and I think the top part would look not so different from what it looks like now. Someone tell me if I’m wrong, though.


----------



## Garner Harrison

@ian It is a fake shinogi line for sure, and Im on the fence on whether to straight up remove it since it seems like kind of a pain to maintain. The knife already came with a few questionable spots in the fake shinogi  

I watched the video from KnS titled, "The Ultimate Yanagiba Polishing" and I know I cant get close to the result the polisher managed but Id love to know the last few tools he used to get the mirror polish on the Hira/Tsura in the video. Watching the video slowed down I think its a stick with some sandpaper like you recommended, so perhaps I'll give that a shot unless enlightened otherwise


----------



## ian

Garner Harrison said:


> @ian It is a fake shinogi line for sure, and Im on the fence on whether to straight up remove it since it seems like kind of a pain to maintain. The knife already came with a few questionable spots in the fake shinogi
> 
> I watched the video from KnS titled, "The Ultimate Yanagiba Polishing" and I know I cant get close to the result the polisher managed but Id love to know the last few tools he used to get the mirror polish on the Hira/Tsura in the video. Watching the video slowed down I think its a stick with some sandpaper like you recommended, so perhaps I'll give that a shot unless enlightened otherwise



It’s not such a big deal to maintain. If you end up scratching up the blade during thinning, you can tape it off yourself and sandpaper the top. I did that with a fake shinogi knife I currently have and it looks just fine. Getting a highly refined look (mirror polished top part + beautiful kasumi blade road) is going to be hard without an actual shinogi line though, imo.


----------



## MrHiggins

Garner Harrison said:


> @ian It is a fake shinogi line for sure, and Im on the fence on whether to straight up remove it since it seems like kind of a pain to maintain. The knife already came with a few questionable spots in the fake shinogi
> 
> I watched the video from KnS titled, "The Ultimate Yanagiba Polishing" and I know I cant get close to the result the polisher managed but Id love to know the last few tools he used to get the mirror polish on the Hira/Tsura in the video. Watching the video slowed down I think its a stick with some sandpaper like you recommended, so perhaps I'll give that a shot unless enlightened otherwise


In my experience, the Mazaki "shinogi" is not quite fake, but not quite real either. The grind ends where the shinogi line is, but the shoulders are rounded so you don't get that crisp shinogi line like on a real wide bevel. 

The first thing I did with my last Mazaki was to sand the whole knife to even the scratch pattern (I thought the fake-ish shinogi was silly looking). I think I started at 220-400-600-800. That progression will not get you to a mirror finish, but in my opinion it's a nice place to start. I use wet sandpaper strips that I wrap around an eraser. (Eraser is probably 1cm x 2cm x 3.5cm).


----------



## Garner Harrison

MrHiggins said:


> The first thing I did with my last Mazaki was to sand the whole knife to even the scratch pattern (I thought the fake-ish shinogi was silly looking).



Got any pictures you can DM me? Id love to see what it looks like now!  

@ian 
Yeah thats why I am kind of leaning towards removing it because I'd rather a kasumi finish and spend more time on that. Ill probably give it a few attempts at keeping it and if I give up ill just remove it. I plan on later getting finger stones later, so that will help with the uniform finish if I do remove it.


----------



## minibatataman

CiderBear said:


> Finally home and got to open my package from Heiji. Oh Heiji. I asked for 225mm and it came out to about 234mm.
> 
> Will try to take better pictures later, life has been annoying lately.
> 
> I wanted to show ya'll a choil shot though. Holy crap this knife is *thin*



I ordered mine a few weeks after you did so I should be getting it in a few weeks hopefully 
I also got the carbon gyuto but I'm shooting for something around 250x55


----------



## ThatGreenBronco

Got my first jknife, a Gengetsu from a forum member! You guys were so helpful in helping me decide and even reaching out to sell one that you don't need AND throwing in a saya to celebrate my first jknife. Making a skillet lasagna and cutting up all the things, thanks brothers!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Very nice! How about a pic of the lasagna?


----------



## Brian Weekley

Sometimes breakfast just calls for scrambled eggs. At the same time I had a new knife (to me). It’s a Shiraki Mt. Fuji Honyaki with a crescent moon. Courtesy of Thinman it’s a 245x55 Gyuto with an African Blackwood handle and weighs in at 255gms. White #2 steel. Perfect for prepping scrambled eggs. Here’s a few pics.


----------



## LuvDog

That toast looks great, but if that’s ketchup, you lost me there


----------



## Brian Weekley

It’s Ketchup ... ran out of salsa and tomatoes. Sometimes you have to make do!


----------



## rob

Eggs look lovely, have to ask what is the ingredient in top right corner?


----------



## LuvDog

HaHaHa. I understand... the mixed scramble looks delicious. I would have opted for hot sauce


----------



## Brian Weekley

I agree LuvDog and I’ve got a cupboard full of hot sauce. Stupid me! It would have improved the scramble and I normally chop up some jalapeño peppers for the scramble. Was out of them this morning and too hungry to go shopping. Rob ... some taco cheese mix in the upper right. Makes the scramble creamy.


----------



## Acidwash

Damn, Brian’s mise en place is under hard scrutiny.​


----------



## Brian Weekley

I feel truly shamed ... really all I use Ketchup for is BBQ sauce. I call my favourite brew “Bunker Blaster”. 

I’ll do my penance ... honest I will.


----------



## ian

LuvDog said:


> That toast looks great, but if that’s ketchup, you lost me there



Do not insult the great American condiment. (Or rather, the great North American condiment, Brian.)

If I couldn’t have ketchup + hotsauce for my weekly Tuesday morning rosti + poached eggs, I’d be murdering someone.

The thing that bothers me about your mise, Brian, is that there’s a continuity mistake in your story. First the eggs are on the left side of the cutting board, then they’re on the right. I’d get your editors to work on that.


----------



## Corradobrit1

LuvDog said:


> That toast looks great, but if that’s ketchup, you lost me there


If its Heinz he's good


----------



## Barmoley

ian said:


> The thing that bothers me about your mise, Brian, is that there’s a continuity mistake in your story. First the eggs are on the left side of the cutting board, then they’re on the right.



I am not a doctor and I don't play one on TV, but I hear they have pills for this particular problem


----------



## Brian Weekley

It’s all good ... at least we’re discussing something important. Unlike what I see whenever I turn on TV.


----------



## ian

Barmoley said:


> I am not a doctor and I don't play one on TV, but I hear they have pills for this particular problem



Oh, so the chicken was dancing back and forth, and that’s why the eggs were laid in different places! Phew, I can always rely on you for a good explanation.


----------



## Barmoley

Precisely.


----------



## labor of love

LuvDog said:


> That toast looks great, but if that’s ketchup, you lost me there


+1


----------



## Brian Weekley

Actually I thought the big gripe would be using a 1K Honyaki to make scrambled eggs. At least I know now that all of us has our priorities straight.


----------



## Hassanbensober

Ketchup with scrambled eggs is delicious. Y’all are tripping!


----------



## panda

i love mcdonald's ketchup


----------



## rob

Brian Weekley said:


> I agree LuvDog and I’ve got a cupboard full of hot sauce. Stupid me! It would have improved the scramble and I normally chop up some jalapeño peppers for the scramble. Was out of them this morning and too hungry to go shopping. Rob ... some taco cheese mix in the upper right. Makes the scramble creamy.



Thanks Brian, I'm going to give it a try this weekend.


----------



## Briochy

jacko9 said:


> Watanabe Pro 180mm Nakiri with Saya


Why is it that Watanabe nakiri is the famous one and not the gyuto (still famous but not talked about as much)?


----------



## Michi

Brian Weekley said:


> Actually I thought the big gripe would be using a 1K Honyaki to make scrambled eggs.


So, how well does it cut the raw eggs? Do you get a good clean cut surface on the shell and the yolk?


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> So, how well does it cut the raw eggs? Do you get a good clean cut surface on the shell and the yolk?



No no no.... youre reading it wrong. He was _using_ a 1K honyaki to make scrambled eggs... I would have used a spatula. Each to their own I suppose. 

... this all said, I might have used the honyaki to scramble the eggs before I chose to use ketchup


----------



## Michi

Luftmensch said:


> No no no.... youre reading it wrong. He was _using_ a 1K honyaki to make scrambled eggs...


Ah, I get it now. But how did he cut the raw eggs is what I want to know.

Looking at the picture again, I think there was too much egg in the ketchup.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Good point Michi ... no matter how hard I tried that fancy Honyaki didn’t cut the scrambled eggs one bit better than a cheap Victorinox I tried first. I finally got desperate and used a spatula. I didn’t mention it for fear that it would exhibit my inadequate knife skills to all. Just shows ... with this group you can’t get away with anything.


----------



## JOSHUA PETERSON

As a young cook, learning that ketchup and eggs was nearly blasphemous shook me for a while. My childhood consisted of that combination. In public, however, I would always eat my eggs without it so as to avoid the scrutiny. Now I say **** that. Eggs are rich and coat your mouth with fat. Ketchup is sweet and acidic. The combination is harmonious. Frown and judge til the cows come home everyone else. It’s the same reason hot sauce is awesome on eggs. And any food that triggers pleasant nostalgia is correct. The juxtaposition of making a “peasanty” type dish with THAT knife is also beautiful and right my up alley. Keep doing what you’re doing brother.


----------



## ian

Y’all are inspirational. I’m now curious about the texture of ‘chopped eggs’, where you rock chop with a beater knife directly in the pan while they cook. Genius, perhaps? Going to try it with my All-Clad nonstick later today.


----------



## Michi

JOSHUA PETERSON said:


> Eggs are rich and coat your mouth with fat. Ketchup is sweet and acidic. The combination is harmonious. Frown and judge til the cows come home everyone else.


Hmmm… I forget right now. Which circle of hell was it again that is reserved for the people who eat egg with ketchup?


----------



## Brian Weekley

I don’t know Michi but it seems that the snow has melted all around my house ... does it mean ... could it mean ... on no, I’m afraid it means ... I’M IN HELL’S KITCHEN!


----------



## Garner Harrison

Brian Weekley said:


> I’M IN HELL’S KITCHEN!



Music is better in hell anyways!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Hell’s Bell’s ... one of my favourite songs.


----------



## JOSHUA PETERSON

Michi said:


> Hmmm… I forget right now. Which circle of hell was it again that is reserved for the people who eat egg with ketchup?



depending on who you ask, there seems to be a circle of hell reserved for everyone. At least you’ll have stuff in common with your neighbors.


----------



## Interapid101

ian said:


> Do not insult the great American condiment. (Or rather, the great North American condiment, Brian.)



It's remarkable how many great American things aren't from America at all.


----------



## ian

Interapid101 said:


> It's remarkable how many great American things aren't from America at all.



Indeed! That's our whole deal! We're like instagram influencers. We find that amazing thing, and then popularize it till everyone hates it (on their scrambled eggs).

I speak in the generous `we', noting that I have never done this personally, and that I am ambivalent toward many parts of the US's role in the world.


----------



## JOSHUA PETERSON

ian said:


> Indeed! That's our whole deal! We're like instagram influencers. We find that amazing thing, and then popularize it till everyone hates it (on their scrambled eggs).
> 
> I speak in the generous `we', noting that I have never done this personally, and that I am ambivalent toward many parts of the US's role in the world.



Smart.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Am I forgiven?


----------



## Garner Harrison

I was on your side until I saw what seems like soft whites and non crispy sunny side up eggs.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Okay ... okay ... okay .... wait for tomorrow! My cholesterol is going through the roof!


----------



## Barmoley

Not if the plate is ceramic and you are cutting your sausage on it with that Anderson, that will definitely send you to hell.


----------



## Garner Harrison

Barmoley said:


> Not if the plate is ceramic and you are cutting your sausage on it with that Anderson, that will definitely send you to hell.



I can imagine the screeching sound from here...


----------



## Brian Weekley

No worries Barm ... I learned at a early age to be a fork cutter and finger picker upper! I even bought a Cutco dinner knife for cutting on ceramic when I’m eating with the Queen or other important people.


----------



## TSF415

But has anyone made eggs in a microwave?


----------



## Brian Weekley

TSF .... Grab a new knife and show us.


----------



## TSF415

As soon as I get one. Best to stir eggs with a freshly oiled new knife handle. 

possible to cook bacon in there too. Just make sure you don’t put the knife in the microwave, it does work out well.

also I wonder exactly how eggs are cooked in hell?


----------



## Midsummer

TSF415 said:


> also I wonder exactly how eggs are cooked in hell?



The question should be - “how are they not cooked in Hell?”


----------



## pgugger

Finally got my hands on a Konosuke Fujiyama FM (B#1) and Konosuke HD2. Both 240 mm, though the FM is a little undersized as expected. The FM has an ebony and black buffalo horn handles, while the HD2 has a laurel handle. These really do have exceptional fit and finish. Much nicer to hold than any other knives in my collection. Looking forward to trying these out!


----------



## Uncle Mike

Cholula hot sauce on the eggs, ketchup on the hash browns


----------



## IsoJ

This one took two trips to get here from Australia(Post office had a strike and messed things up). I bought it 11.10.2019 and it arrived today finally . Will Newham is a great guy to deal with.

130 nitro-v boning knife, handle Tasmanian she-oak. F&f is awesome and the handle feels real comfortable.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Gorgeous knife ... Will really has f&f down pat.


----------



## Corradobrit1

ian said:


> Y’all are inspirational. I’m now curious about the texture of ‘chopped eggs’, where you rock chop with a beater knife directly in the pan while they cook. Genius, perhaps? Going to try it with my All-Clad nonstick later today.


I find slice cuts work best.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Brian Weekley said:


> Hell’s Bell’s ... one of my favourite songs.


Not to mention Highway to Hell. Cut my teeth on Bon Scott era ACDC


----------



## Corradobrit1

TSF415 said:


> But has anyone made eggs in a microwave?


Often, but you gotta get the timing right as they have a tendency to explode.


----------



## ChefShramrock

Just received my Tinker Tank. I am in love with this big boy.


----------



## panda

mix hot sauce and ketchup together and put it on soft boiled egg, mmmm


----------



## IsoJ

My first custom order knife . 

Isasmedjan 257*56,7, 250gr,
26c3 steel honyaki, bogoak handle.
Straighter profile, great distal taper (4,9 to 0,8) and forward balanced. The knife came out just like I wanted. Jonas is a super nice guy to deal with, I can recommend him without reservations.


----------



## ashy2classy

IsoJ said:


> My first custom order knife .
> 
> Isasmedjan 257*56,7, 250gr,
> 26c3 steel honyaki, bogoak handle.
> Straighter profile, great distal taper (4,9 to 0,8) and forward balanced. The knife came out just like I wanted. Jonas is a super nice guy to deal with, I can recommend him without reservations.
> 
> View attachment 68974
> View attachment 68975
> View attachment 68976
> View attachment 68977
> View attachment 68978
> View attachment 68979


FANTASTIC! Have fun!


----------



## ian

panda said:


> mix hot sauce and ketchup together and put it on soft boiled egg, mmmm



amen, brother.


----------



## Brian Weekley

OK ... here we go. New knife Carter Kurouchi Funayuki. 203x48xCarter Thin. 134 gms. A wonderful, handy kitchen sized knife. Of late most of the knives on Carters site seem to be stainless clad laminated. When I found this knife with a fully reactive san Mai blade I grabbed it. Now ... what to cook to welcome it to the family. It so happens that New Knives has seen an ongoing controversy over eggs and condiments. Here’s my latest attempt at redemption. Egg ... almost hard over, sliced ham, Monterrey Jack and jalapeño cheese, butter and a toasted bagel. Condiment of choice ... Cholula, S&P. First som pics of the Carter ...













Then the Carter in action ...






And finally the bagelwich...




[/ATTACH]


----------



## Macaroni

New Handle on the Yu Kurosaki (Maskage Shimo) Santoku and a new Mizuno “KS Style” Honyaki Gyuto.


----------



## Briochy

Yoshihiro Mazaki White #2 Nashiji Gyuto 240mm. Choil and spine are rounded nicely, but the blade is not polished that well, leaving weird diagonal scratches. The handle is relatively big making it comfortable for the size of my hand (typical asian man hand). The grind is near zero at the edge so it's super thin behind the edge. Tried cutting some celery and carrot and was very impressed. No wedging on the carrot whatsoever, even though the spine over the heel is thiccc. The tip tho, is super thin. I swear I've tried a thinner one at KnS on carrot and it wedged slightly so I didn't buy at the time. It seems like I'm lucky this time haha. The profile is quite conducive to rocking, but still flat enough to push cut without accordioning.
*My opinion*
Overall, I'd say this is the type of knife I want - substantial but zero wedging. I also love the profile because I do rock sometimes. The thick spine also made it incredibly comfortable to hold. Still need to use it more to be able to comment on its edge retention, but a medium-hard white #2 should be decent at it. I love this knife a lot more than the Watanabe gyuto I bought off BST last month for sure, plus it's also cheaper by almost 70$.
*Measurements*
Blade length: 247mm (from tip to heel)
Handle length: 140mm
Blade height: 53mm
Spine thickness: 5mm (over the heel) 2.5mm (150mm from the handle) 0.8mm (10mm from the tip)
Weight: 261g
Balance point: 45mm from the handle (the first kanji, which is about 5mm in front of my pinch grip)

Edit: After using it to prepare my dinner, I noticed that the food release isn't great since it's flat on the side (although there is a distal taper).


----------



## Luftmensch

Brian Weekley said:


> Here’s my latest attempt at redemption. Egg ... almost hard over, sliced ham, Monterrey Jack and jalapeño cheese, butter and a toasted bagel. Condiment of choice ... Cholula, S&P.





Loving the egg sauce sub-culture


----------



## Michi

Brian Weekley said:


> Here’s my latest attempt at redemption.


Getting close, but poached egg is still missing…

PS: Do _not_ put ketchup on it!

PPS: _Love_ that bagle! I made some for the first time a few weeks ago. Tasted like the real thing in New York. But the shaping, not so much…


----------



## pgugger

Munetoshi 240 mm arrived this week. Pretty sturdy/heavy feeling knife compared to most of my others, but slightly lighter than my Toyama SS clad (205 vs. 209 g).


----------



## pd7077

Yoshikane Suminagashi V2C...I don’t know much about this line of knives because it’s a bit before my time, but I’m super impressed with its performance. 278x56 and 347g. Don’t let that choil shot fool you, this girl can perform with the best of ‘em!!!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Oh my ... now that’s sweet! But how does it slice raw eggs?


----------



## labor of love

pd7077 said:


> Yoshikane Suminagashi V2C...I don’t know much about this line of knives because it’s a bit before my time, but I’m super impressed with its performance. 278x56 and 347g. Don’t let that choil shot fool you, this girl can perform with the best of ‘em!!!


Hold up. Where did you find that? Those things are as extinct as the dinosaurs.


----------



## pd7077

labor of love said:


> Hold up. Where did you find that? Those things are as extinct as the dinosaurs.



I know a guy that knows a guy [emoji6] I guess 2020 is gonna be a good year for me. I need to dig up some info about this knife because I literally know zero about it. Saw the choil and liked how it felt in hand so it was kind of a no-brainer. Seems like I might have found a gem?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Something new in the stable. A TF 165x55 Nakiri, soft iron clad maboroshi with Ku finish. Kanji chiseled by TF-IV.


----------



## CiderBear

Corradobrit1 said:


> Something new in the stable. A TF 165x55 Nakiri, soft iron clad maboroshi. Kanji chiseled by TF-IV.



Now *that* is special


----------



## labor of love

pd7077 said:


> I know a guy that knows a guy
> 
> 
> 
> I guess 2020 is gonna be a good year for me. I need to dig up some info about this knife because I literally know zero about it. Saw the choil and liked how it felt in hand so it was kind of a no-brainer. Seems like I might have found a gem?


Well, I think highly of those old Yoshikanes and they’re hard to find. Congrats.


----------



## HRC_64

Need more of this...


----------



## Barashka

Finally .. after 11 days in customs and another 5 days in the great ether that is USPS system, meanwhile only a few miles away from me at all times .. I have the Hobbit-size Dalman.

Getting one was a bit of effort as well, I triple checked the confirmation email as last few attempts were not successful. I guess I got faster at clicking this time.

Dalman 275mm x 57mm S-grind AEB-L, not sure about the weight, I didn't copy it before the sale page went away ...
- it's certainly is not a laser, like the last dalman I had. Quite forward balance, quite hefty in hand. Came with shaving edge.











Choils are hard on phone ..







Last two purchase together:
Bottom: Yu Kurosaki Fujin 240mm .. it's just so pretty.


----------



## Gjackson98

Tsourkan WH gyuto 220mm from @Barmoley 
It’s very impressive. Seconds after holding in hand I already knew it’s going to be great. Digging the handle design with the through tang, it adds a quality amount of weight balance to the handle. A lot of flat spot. Will give it a go tomorrow, very excited!


----------



## CiderBear

Finally got a chance to take some choil shot of the suuuuper thin Heiji gyuto

As God would have it, everything I buy end up with a lefty grind somehow. 






(so far it cuts well and doesn't seem to steer though)


----------



## M1k3

CiderBear said:


> Finally got a chance to take some choil shot of the suuuuper thin Heiji gyuto
> 
> As God would have it, everything I buy end up with a lefty grind somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (so far it cuts well and doesn't seem to steer though)



@labor of love lol better luck than you?


----------



## CiderBear

M1k3 said:


> @labor of love lol better luck than you?



He knows that this is not the first lefty grind I got. I could tell that the other one steered pretty badly though


----------



## labor of love

M1k3 said:


> @labor of love lol better luck than you?


Hahaha!


----------



## labor of love

@CiderBear were going to have to talk.


----------



## Marek07

Michi said:


> PPS: _Love_ that bagle! I made some for the first time a few weeks ago. Tasted like the real thing in New York. But the shaping, not so much…


Kudos for making your own bagels. But surely the real thing is from Kraków not New York.


----------



## Michi

Marek07 said:


> But surely the real thing is from Kraków not New York.


Huh? I had now idea at all. I guess it makes sense, seeing that it is a Jewish thing. It's just that "New York bagel" is a catch phrase I see a lot.

I live and learn, thanks!


----------



## tgfencer

pd7077 said:


> Yoshikane Suminagashi V2C...I don’t know much about this line of knives because it’s a bit before my time, but I’m super impressed with its performance. 278x56 and 347g. Don’t let that choil shot fool you, this girl can perform with the best of ‘em!!!



So jealous. I spent like two years trying to find this exact knife.


----------



## Colonel Mustard

Michi said:


> Huh? I had now idea at all. I guess it makes sense, seeing that it is a Jewish thing. It's just that "New York bagel" is a catch phrase I see a lot.
> 
> I live and learn, thanks!


Well, the best bagels are found in Montreal anyways so don't worry about it.


----------



## ModRQC

Long time no see, finally I received the knives I ordered eons ago. Let's not speak about how Cookstore.ca left me down on that one. But ordering on Black Friday and NOT receiving before Christmas something that is supposed to be stock... is bad. Those were sad times of longing when I couldn't come back here and see people happy with their knives.

Sorry, not choil shots of any kind as I was in a rush to even do those down below to start with, but not the most interesting knives anyway so you won't mind. I DO have a couple of questions/problems that seem much more important to me right now than the shipping delays or the pics... please see after the latter and I'd appreciate any kind of feedback on those questions.


















Ok so they do not need presentation, I do love them and they cut mighty well. Been using for about two weeks, almost daily, and obviously they still cut like the first day. The feeling is perfect for me, that was my worst fear ordering online again but they are spot on for my taste.

Okay then, some of you might have remarked about those small white spots we can see on the blades in some of the closeups, and yes all of that is some form of rust/pitting occurring to the metal. 

First question is: what is my best resource to make those disappear, the least abrasive ones, or anything?

Second: should I share some of this with Zwilling and look for an exchange, or would you consider this normal when the knives were always washed immediately after use, properly dried and then air dried some more, and carefully placed in sheaths?

Third: I think the Victorinox sheaths I have may be responsible for this. I can see the exact pattern of pitting embedded in the rubber inside. Obviously, not using them anymore, but they did not do that with the Victorinox, so I'm wondering if FC-61 steel is somehow known to be more reactive with certain materials.

Fourth: Obviously, I need new blade protectors. And I'm not any kind of professional chef or anything, but I did have to bring these babies with me for a ride twice in two weeks, so I'm really thinking about a good chef roll where I WOULDN'T need sheaths for the blades themselves. Doesn't need to be huge, I'm thinking 3-4 bigger knives, one smaller, possibly a rod if possible. Just that I won't invest in other sheaths if a chef roll can do the job nicely, but I won't buy a chef roll if I DO NEED sheaths anyhow.

So, in your professional expertise, what is my best course of action towards all this?

EDIT: Oh, and much thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## ModRQC

Colonel Mustard said:


> Well, the best bagels are found in Montreal anyways so don't worry about it.



Same place where you can find the most beautiful women in the world, a-plenty, incidentally...


----------



## Brian Weekley

Recently arrived from my favourite Vancouver, Canada knife dealer. This is a Kitaoka 210mm Yanigaba. Rosewood handle, 31mm deep, 134gms. Blue #2 steel, karouchi finish. I bought it because sometimes a shorter Yanigaba is perfect for the job. Looking for a bit of summer I thawed a small piece of cold smoked salmon to welcome my new Yanigaba to the family. In line with the threads current focus on eggs I decided to do up some Nova eggs. Offered with shallots, lumpfish caviar, toast and a big dab of Hellman’s. Perfect breakfast for a winters Saturday morning. First pics the knife ...















Then the salmon and shallots ...









Then the Nova eggs.


----------



## Acidwash

Forgetting something?


----------



## Brian Weekley

Love it ... and I thought I was going to get trashed for using Hellman’s instead of creme fraiche! If I used Ketchup I would have mixed it with the caviar ... perfect mates!


----------



## TSF415

I’m looking forward to posting my new hvb monster 270plus gyuto pics as soon as I get the chance to make some eggs


----------



## Brian Weekley

Better be looking for ostrich eggs for that beast! Let’s see the pics!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Dang you KKF ... and I just bought another one this morning!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Brian Weekley said:


> Dang you KKF ... and I just bought another one this morning!
> 
> View attachment 69283



Is that the complete collection or do you have more stuff hidden away somewhere. I imagined you had a dedicated vault for your sharp possessions! [emoji16][emoji203]


----------



## wasin

It second Sakai masayuki in right side found in seconds-hands shop


----------



## Barmoley

Brian Weekley said:


> Dang you KKF ... and I just bought another one this morning!
> 
> View attachment 69283


There is more room on the table. Congrats on the isasmedjan, glad you were so quick, I really don’t need another knife


----------



## Brian Weekley

Carl ... goodness no. Apart from the Takeda’s these are just the knives that I’ve bought recently that I haven’t documented yet. I live in mortal fear that I should expire my heirs, having no documentation, will send all my rusty old knives to Goodwill (a local charitable thrift store). It will be bad enough if they post them all at once on KKF. Now that would bring a smile to me even though I’m no doubt living in a hot place with nothing but a crappy stone and a pile of stainless blades to sharpen to eternity.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Hey Barm ... I was hoping you would save me! My New Years resolution lasted until Jan 6 when thebradleycrew sent me a note saying ...”I have a knife you might be interested in”. So much for New Years Resolutions.

I can’t talk anymore now ... I have to find a new knife and make some eggs .................


----------



## Carl Kotte

Brian Weekley said:


> Carl ... goodness no. Apart from the Takeda’s these are just the knives that I’ve bought recently that I haven’t documented yet. I live in mortal fear that I should expire my heirs, having no documentation, will send all my rusty old knives to Goodwill (a local charitable thrift store). It will be bad enough if they post them all at once on KKF. Now that would bring a smile to me even though I’m no doubt living in a hot place with nothing but a crappy stone and a pile of stainless blades to sharpen to eternity.



[emoji28] Phew! That pile looked way more modest than I imagined. [emoji1303][emoji1305]


----------



## Acidwash

Yeah, I knew that wasn’t all of it because I don’t see the Xerxes he won’t sell me. Or that sweet little Kamon. Man, I am spending too much time looking at old posts on this board


----------



## Gregmega

Brian Weekley said:


> Dang you KKF ... and I just bought another one this morning!
> 
> View attachment 69283



If this is your ‘new & undocumented’ stack, I nominate you to be top of the leader board for incoming stats. Jebus Christmas and I thought I had a busy mail route!!!


----------



## thebradleycrew

labor of love said:


> @CiderBear were going to have to talk.


There are enough lefties hanging around here, @CiderBear


----------



## labor of love

thebradleycrew said:


> There are enough lefties hanging around here, @CiderBear


I thought you only use 58mm tall knives now?


----------



## thebradleycrew

Brian Weekley said:


> Hey Barm ... I was hoping you would save me! My New Years resolution lasted until Jan 6 when thebradleycrew sent me a note saying ...”I have a knife you might be interested in”. So much for New Years Resolutions.
> 
> I can’t talk anymore now ... I have to find a new knife and make some eggs .................


I guess I'll take the blame, Brian? Fine with me....can't keep a good man (or woman) down and out of the knife game for long.


----------



## thebradleycrew

labor of love said:


> I thought you only use 58mm tall knives now?


It's a fair point. I have a few under 58mm these days. In 230 and over, I tend to stick to 58mm plus, but have a few keepers at 55mm just because they are that good. What's 3mm between friends? I might have missed how tall that is. I know he is putting out some taller ones, don't know if they are tall enough.


----------



## labor of love

Ciders looks like a santoku gyuto, interesting.


----------



## marc4pt0

@Brian Weekley That's one serious "inbox" you have there for sure


----------



## Brian Weekley

Agreed Marc ... but you know what knife sits constantly on the right hand of my cutting board ... it rhymes with “iceberg”!


----------



## Acidwash

Got this in yesterday. The awesomeness of the people on this board is immense.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Oh my ... now I’m jealous. Nice catch brother! Any more pics?


----------



## Acidwash

Well, here it is next to a knife that may be familiar to you.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Oh my oh my ... now I’m really really jealous .... brothers from different mothers!


----------



## CiderBear

@thebradleycrew @labor of love I volunteer that lefties have me buy their knives and play with them first. I guarantee that they'll have a lefty grind


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Read that thread about the TFs recently… here are some good ones sharpened and polished by the legendary *********, didn’t hear any major complaints. Pretty impressive kasumi finish for stainless clad too

They also feature new handles/sayas by @thegingerninja.abq (Cody Paul). The sayas are all sugi (Japanese cedar) with a treatment called “shou sugi ban”, that involves charring the wood which in turn makes it rather resilient. The western style handles were converted to a hidden tang. ¶ 
The handles are:
•two tone figured ironwood burl from @ironwoodman and African Blackwood ferrule on the petty
•two tone golden amboyna burl procured with the assurance of @cev_valgard on the sujihiki 
•two tone Honduran rosewood burl (c.2016) from @burlsource on the gyuto 
Also note that the saya pins are made with a corresponding section of handle wood. 






















Here are the originals





TFTFTF !


----------



## Corradobrit1

aboynamedsuita said:


> Read that thread about the TFs recently… here are some good ones sharpened and polished by the legendary *********, didn’t hear any major complaints. Pretty impressive kasumi finish for stainless clad too
> 
> They also feature new handles/sayas by @thegingerninja.abq (Cody Paul). The sayas are all sugi (Japanese cedar) with a treatment called “shou sugi ban”, that involves charring the wood which in turn makes it rather resilient. The western style handles were converted to a hidden tang. ¶
> The handles are:
> •two tone figured ironwood burl from @ironwoodman and African Blackwood ferrule on the petty
> •two tone golden amboyna burl procured with the assurance of @cev_valgard on the sujihiki
> •two tone Honduran rosewood burl (c.2016) from @burlsource on the gyuto
> Also note that the saya pins are made with a corresponding section of handle wood.
> 
> View attachment 69311
> 
> View attachment 69312
> 
> View attachment 69313
> 
> View attachment 69314
> 
> View attachment 69315
> 
> 
> Here are the originals
> View attachment 69316
> 
> 
> TFTFTF !


And here we have another happy TF customer with zero grind issues. TFTFTF. Kev did a great job on those blades.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I’m not worthy ... I think I’ll pile up my knives and burn them! Those are three very sweet knives.


----------



## alias-moi

It's new knife day for me. Kotetsu santoku AS 165mm.


----------



## Dendrobatez

Had a long wait for this one.


----------



## ian

Dendrobatez said:


> Had a long wait for this one.View attachment 69391



Man, you've got a lot of pitting already from those onions. 

What is it?


----------



## Corradobrit1

ian said:


> Man, you've got a lot of pitting already from those onions.
> 
> What is it?


Judging by the craters and handle its a Kamon


----------



## Dendrobatez

Corradobrit1 said:


> Judging by the craters and handle its a Kamon



Correct!


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Hello to the forum, I just caught this stupid makers knife bug after thinking for years that my Shuns were great knives. here are my first 2 forays into maker knives:




Kitchen knives[/url] by Matt.zilliox, on Flickr[/IMG] 
The damascus K tip is from J Lees knives. The Cleaver or nakiri is red5forge and is an absolute savage in the kitchen. Iron, steel and aogami blue paper core with a nickel jacket.

The damascus knife and i are not getting along great, its lovely to be sure, and after a bit of time on the stones, its damn sharp, but im not reaching for it as often as the cleaver. May have to trade that one along or sell at some point... not sure yet, i think i prefer a bigger knife.


----------



## _THS_

Got a Bryan Raquin 240×53mm gyuto, workhorse geometry "kt", satin finish. I decided to put a kasumi finish on it


----------



## Acidwash

Dendrobatez said:


> Had a long wait for this one.View attachment 69391



Nice! Those Santoku sized Kamons are really cool.


----------



## McMan

Dendrobatez said:


> Had a long wait for this one.View attachment 69391


good call with the handle


----------



## valgard

_THS_ said:


> Got a Bryan Raquin 240×53mm gyuto, workhorse geometry "kt", satin finish. I decided to put a kasumi finish on itView attachment 69412
> View attachment 69413


So good


----------



## marc4pt0

I’m feeling some serious Kamon envy right now @Acidwash & @Dendrobatez 
Great scores guys


----------



## one80

Bought a Kaeru Gyuto and Petty from JNS, and wasn't a fan of the handles so changed them to new ebony and horn ones from KnS.

Very happy with these, though now I'm worried that the bug has bitten...


----------



## rob

Kippington 235x54 Gyuto.
Kipp was great to work with, asked for a real Laser and that's exactly what i received. Knife is so thin behind the edge and has a crazy taper. Make a unique sound on the board (tink-tink) almost scary when cutting onions horizontally.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Kip‘s knives are fantastic! I L-O-V-E mine!


----------



## MrHiggins

rob said:


> Kippington 235x54 Gyuto.
> Kipp was great to work with, asked for a real Laser and that's exactly what i received. Knife is so thin behind the edge and has a crazy taper. Make a unique sound on the board (tink-tink) almost scary when cutting onions horizontally.
> View attachment 69444
> 
> 
> View attachment 69445


Looks great. What steel did you go for?


----------



## rob

MrHiggins said:


> Looks great. What steel did you go for?


Thanks.. Nitro V


----------



## CharlieFoxtrot

I'm actually not gagging to immediately get another knife; I want my next choice to be the product of some deep thought and careful consideration.

But I love to look at them, so I'm thinking a good book on J knives would be a nice purchase. Can anyone recommend some good, informative reading material?


----------



## pgugger

TF Maboroshi 180 mm gyuto just arrived from EE. No obvious issues with grind or fit and finish as far as I can tell so far.


----------



## marc4pt0

From Mr Jiro. Quite impressed with his work once again:


----------



## Corradobrit1

marc4pt0 said:


> From Mr Jiro. Quite impressed with his work once again:
> 
> View attachment 69493


Looking forward to the review


----------



## brooksie967

pgugger said:


> TF Maboroshi 180 mm gyuto just arrived from EE. No obvious issues with grind or fit and finish as far as I can tell so far.
> 
> View attachment 69478
> View attachment 69477



is it just me or does the core wobble all over the place?


----------



## valgard

254x54mm Raquin with a very convex grind, bear KT. 227g.


----------



## pgugger

brooksie967 said:


> is it just me or does the core wobble all over the place?



I’m not sure exactly what you mean. The cladding line is not perfectly straight along the core steel but that seems normal for most san mai knives that I have used. Everything else looks pretty straight in my hand.


----------



## Xenif

pgugger said:


> I’m not sure exactly what you mean. The cladding line is not perfectly straight along the core steel but that seems normal for most san mai knives that I have used. Everything else looks pretty straight in my hand.



Hea talking about that choil shot, how the core steel deviates from the centre line. You are talking about the lamination line on the sides.


----------



## Barmoley

Your picture is slightly misleading, since the choil shot was clearly taken at an angle. Straightened some below, not perfectly straight either. Also, choil shots can be very misleading, especially when they are taken at an angle. In addition there is a finger cutout which is further from the camera than the rest of the choil.


----------



## Gregmega

Xenif said:


> Hea talking about that choil shot, how the core steel deviates from the centre line. You are talking about the lamination line on the sides.
> 
> View attachment 69540



Good thing you don’t cut with that part of the knife. [emoji13]


----------



## brooksie967

Barmoley said:


> Your picture is slightly misleading, since the choil shot was clearly taken at an angle. Straightened some below, not perfectly straight either. Also, choil shots can be very misleading, especially when they are taken at an angle. In addition there is a finger cutout which is further from the camera than the rest of the choil.
> 
> View attachment 69546



it could be just me but it looks like the core is fully to the right of that dotted line.


----------



## Brian Weekley

It’s no surprise that Harry, Meghan and Archie chose Victoria, BC to spend their Christmas and possibly their Canadian residence. It’s because they heard of the amazing wild West Coast salmon available year round. On the heels of my New Years resolution, which was a temporary moratorium on new knife purchases, I got a note from my blade sensei, thebradleycrew. He said “I have a knife which you should buy ... it’s a Dalman with a Damasteel blade”. I wasn’t convinced. Although I wanted a knife by Robin Dalman I’m really not a fan of stainless blades or new fangled steels. I agreed mostly out of respect for thebradleycrew’ s opinion.

Am I ever glad I did. As promised this knife is absolutely gorgeous. The blade shape and grind is sublime. The Damasteel is hypnotic. Next problem ... how to welcome the knife to the family? Each year I smoke several batches of west coast salmon and other fish ... halibut, COD, haddock. I dug out some salmon from the freezer for an afternoon snack. The Dalman is a 210mm K-tip Gyuto. Damasteel blade, 178 gms. https://damasteel.se/

First up some pics of the knife ... 










Then the smoked salmon ...









Then the snacks ...


----------



## TSF415

Brian Weekley said:


> It’s no surprise that Harry, Meghan and Archie chose Victoria, BC to spend their Christmas and possibly their Canadian residence. It’s because they heard of the amazing wild West Coast salmon available year round. On the heels of my New Years resolution, which was a temporary moratorium on new knife purchases, I got a note from my blade sensei, thebradleycrew. He said “I have a knife which you should buy ... it’s a Dalman with a Durasteel blade”. I wasn’t convinced. Although I wanted a knife by Robin Dalman I’m really not a fan of stainless blades or new fangled steels. I agreed mostly out of respect for thebradleycrew’ s opinion.
> 
> Am I ever glad I did. As promised this knife is absolutely gorgeous. The blade shape and grind is sublime. The Durasteel is hypnotic. Next problem ... how to welcome the knife to the family? Each year I smoke several batches of west coast salmon and other fish ... halibut, COD, haddock. I dug out some salmon from the freezer for an afternoon snack. The Dalman is a 210mm K-tip Gyuto. Durasteel blade, 178 gms.
> 
> First up some pics of the knife ... View attachment 69581
> View attachment 69582
> View attachment 69583
> 
> 
> Then the smoked salmon ...
> 
> View attachment 69584
> View attachment 69585
> 
> 
> Then the snacks ...
> 
> View attachment 69586
> View attachment 69587


@Brian Weekley 
I think your meal is missing a nice soft boiled egg. But also where do we sign up for a blade sensei? Can you be mine?


----------



## Brian Weekley

Compared to some of the individual KKF members I’m a novice and truly not worthy to be anybody’s sensei ... blade or otherwise. One of the nicest things about KKF is the freedom with which some very knowledgeable dudes share their knowledge ... if you’re prepared to listen. It doesn’t take long to figure out who really knows what they’re talking about.

About the boil egg ... I agree! But I normally put ketchup on my hard boiled eggs and I’ve learned ... I’m never going there again ... lol!


----------



## CharlieFoxtrot

There should be a thread for "Egg Crimes".


----------



## M1k3

CharlieFoxtrot said:


> There should be a thread for "Egg Crimes".



And a sub titled "Adventures with Ketchup"


----------



## McMan

brooksie967 said:


> it could be just me but it looks like the core is fully to the right of that dotted line.



That’s how I’m seeing it too... with the core to the right of the red center line and also curved (bowing to the right)—within the blue brackets.


----------



## pgugger

Xenif said:


> Hea talking about that choil shot, how the core steel deviates from the centre line. You are talking about the lamination line on the sides.



Ah, ok, thanks. That makes sense.



Barmoley said:


> Your picture is slightly misleading, since the choil shot was clearly taken at an angle. Straightened some below, not perfectly straight either. Also, choil shots can be very misleading, especially when they are taken at an angle. In addition there is a finger cutout which is further from the camera than the rest of the choil.



Yes, this is what I was going to say. Also, the cladding is hammered irregularly (by design) and the choil is not rounded evenly. So together, these all make it look worse than it is.



Gregmega said:


> Good thing you don’t cut with that part of the knife. [emoji13]



Agreed! My sense is that whatever minor flaws can be seen here will not affect cutting performance.



brooksie967 said:


> it could be just me but it looks like the core is fully to the right of that dotted line.



Upon closer inspection of my knife, I do not believe that core generally tends towards one side. However, there may be a slight twist near the cutting edge (only at the heel) that has the entire edge including core slightly left of center (not so clear in the photo though). Admittedly not the nicest choil to look at!


----------



## Mikeadunne

New taller kono hd 210. Ordered the ho wood handle because the Ebony was significantly more $$ and I ended up getting the blonde ferrule and I am stoked w/ the aesthetic


----------



## pgugger

McMan said:


> That’s how I’m seeing it too... with the core to the right of the red center line and also curved (bowing to the right)—within the blue brackets.



I could be wrong about all this, but I think it is an illusion from the way light reflects off the unevenly rounded choil. Ultimately, I defer to those of you that have more experience, though. This is certainly the most confusing choil on any knife I have!


----------



## labor of love

Ketchup is for French Fries.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> Ketchup is for French Fries.


And hot dogs


----------



## khashy

wasin said:


> It second Sakai masayuki in right side found in seconds-hands shop



Nice! I wish I could find a Tatsuo Ikeda in my second hand shop!

Congrats


----------



## parbaked

labor of love said:


> Ketchup is for French Fries.


Mahomes puts ketchup on steak...



Corradobrit1 said:


> And hot dogs


NO


----------



## ian

H8ers gonna h8. Ketchup gon’ be ate.


----------



## McMan

Corradobrit1 said:


> And hot dogs



Never that.


----------



## Receiver52

Certainly agree on Victoria BC. One of the nicest places I’ve ever been and the fishing is sublime.

Could you tell me what Durasteel is? I get that it’s stainless but I’ve not heard of this before.


----------



## parbaked

Brian Weekley said:


> The Dalman is a 210mm K-tip Gyuto. Durasteel blade, 178 gms.



Damasteel? 
If so, you should ascertain the name of the pattern!


----------



## Corradobrit1

McMan said:


> Never that.



Well if Dirty Harry insists. This punk isn't feeling too lucky.


----------



## Hassanbensober

Kochi 210 stainless clad ku petty Suji from jki Sweet little thing made quick work of terres majors for service and staff meal today.


----------



## panda

Corradobrit1 said:


> And hot dogs


NO!!! yellow mustard only

ketchup on corndog, yes


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> And hot dogs



You are not from Chicago!



parbaked said:


> Mahomes puts ketchup on steak...
> 
> 
> NO





McMan said:


> Never that.




And you are from Chicago!


----------



## ashy2classy

New arrival...EM Knives 270x58 1.2442 Mono, workhorse grind. Mountain ash/ebony handle.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7q2V7XnFYq/

Other Western makers take note: THIS is how you pack a custom knife. If you don't have a custom box, at least ship in a padded case.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Receiver52 said:


> Certainly agree on Victoria BC. One of the nicest places I’ve ever been and the fishing is sublime.
> 
> Could you tell me what Durasteel is? I get that it’s stainless but I’ve not heard of this before.



That will be Damasteel. https://damasteel.se/ ... it sucks getting old!


----------



## MrHiggins

ashy2classy said:


> New arrival...EM Knives 270x58 1.2441 Mono, workhorse grind. Mountain ash/ebony handle.
> 
> Other Western makers take note: THIS is how you pack a custom knife. If you don't have a custom box, at least ship in a padded case.


Last year, my LaSeur came with a broken tip. I wish he would have seen your post before he shipped it off...

PS: nice looking blade!!


----------



## Receiver52

Yeah me too. Duh on my part.


----------



## RDalman

parbaked said:


> Damasteel?
> If so, you should ascertain the name of the pattern!


Sparse twist.


----------



## CiderBear

@daddy yo yo yo daddy, where's that new Mazaki?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pictures will be posted today or tomorrow!


----------



## thebradleycrew

A few of the new/recent purchases. 
1. Shi.Han petty, 52100 mono
2. Raquin 185mm nakiri, finally received from a notorious conman in the EU (glad I got it - awesome blade)
3. Carter International Pro, 200x57mm
4. Catcheside custom damascus integral, walnut burl, 240mm
Pictures don't do these justice. All are just great blades, big and small. Have a bunch more I just haven't gotten around to posting. If anyone wants more details, just let me know.


----------



## Barmoley

thebradleycrew said:


> A few of the new/recent purchases.
> 1. Shi.Han petty, 52100 mono
> 2. Raquin 185mm nakiri, finally received from a notorious conman in the EU (glad I got it - awesome blade)
> 3. Carter International Pro, 200x57mm
> 4. Catcheside custom damascus integral, walnut burl, 240mm
> Pictures don't do these justice. All are just great blades, big and small. Have a bunch more I just haven't gotten around to posting. If anyone wants more details, just let me know.
> View attachment 69727
> View attachment 69728
> View attachment 69729


That catchy, just beautiful. What are the specs on it.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Barmoley said:


> That catchy, just beautiful. What are the specs on it.


Thanks! It's the prize of the bunch for sure.
It's SC125 core steel with Will's 200 layer special nickel damascus cladding. Walnut burl western handle, pinned. Weighs in at 267 grams, heel at 56/57mm, blade measures 239mm, and OAL is 380mm. I've not used it much (just received yesterday) but in hand it just feels awesome. Narrow neck, nice middle bump, perfect grip.


----------



## Barmoley

thebradleycrew said:


> Thanks! It's the prize of the bunch for sure.
> It's SC125 core steel with Will's 200 layer special nickel damascus cladding. Walnut burl western handle, pinned. Weighs in at 267 grams, heel at 56/57mm, blade measures 239mm, and OAL is 380mm. I've not used it much (just received yesterday) but in hand it just feels awesome. Narrow neck, nice middle bump, perfect grip.


Sounds great, where is the balance on it?


----------



## daddy yo yo

CiderBear said:


> @daddy yo yo yo daddy, where's that new Mazaki?


Here you go:






























I wish I could find a Keyaki handle for it!


----------



## thebradleycrew

Barmoley said:


> Sounds great, where is the balance on it?


Right over the "C" on Catcheside. Good forward balance for my liking!


----------



## Barmoley

thebradleycrew said:


> Right over the "C" on Catcheside. Good forward balance for my liking!


That is perfect. Very jealous, but in a good way

Congrats, and please report back after some use.


----------



## CiderBear

daddy yo yo said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could find a Keyaki handle for it!


I actually quite like the ho!

That choil shot is dayummmmm too. If it's anything like mine, you will giggle like a little kid after cutting a 2.5" carrot into rounds.

Can i see the choil of your 210mm migaki?


----------



## daddy yo yo

CiderBear said:


> I actually quite like the ho!
> 
> That choil shot is dayummmmm too. If it's anything like mine, you will giggle like a little kid after cutting a 2.5" carrot into rounds.
> 
> Can i see the choil of your 210mm migaki?


The smallest knife is a 180 petty, not a 210...


----------



## labor of love

It took me 7 years but I finally tracked down my unicorn.


----------



## labor of love

Also, found what was a bnib soft iron Toyama until 10 minutes ago. With Heiji handle.


----------



## ashy2classy

labor of love said:


> View attachment 69733
> View attachment 69734
> View attachment 69735
> View attachment 69736
> It took me 7 years but I finally tracked down my unicorn.


Congrats, dude! What is it?


----------



## labor of love

ashy2classy said:


> Congrats, dude! What is it?


Yoshikane v2 Tamamoku 270mm.

Here’s a small write up.
http://site.aframestokyo.com/japanese-chefs-knife/2012/04/15/yoshikane-tamamoku-wagyto-w-v2-vg10/


----------



## CiderBear

labor of love said:


> View attachment 69740
> 
> Also, found what was a bnib soft iron Toyama until 10 minutes ago. With Heiji handle.



I love it


----------



## labor of love

CiderBear said:


> I love it


I have to swallow my words. For awhile I was like “people need to stop this endless Toyama Watanabe talk, we get it”

But after grabbing a Watanabe suji and this gyuto I’m back in the saddle again. Haha


----------



## CiderBear

labor of love said:


> I have to swallow my words. For awhile I was like “people need to stop this endless Toyama Watanabe talk, we get it”
> 
> But after grabbing a Watanabe suji and this gyuto I’m back in the saddle again. Haha



I'm guessing that you're gonna grab one of those cleavers then


----------



## labor of love

CiderBear said:


> I'm guessing that you're gonna grab one of those cleavers then


Gotta win a scratch off first.


----------



## ashy2classy

labor of love said:


> Yoshikane v2 Tamamoku 270mm.
> 
> Here’s a small write up.
> http://site.aframestokyo.com/japanese-chefs-knife/2012/04/15/yoshikane-tamamoku-wagyto-w-v2-vg10/


Awesome! Enjoy! 

And welcome back to the Toyama/Wat train. I'm trying to get as many as I can, especially iron-clad Toyamas.


----------



## TSF415

labor of love said:


> View attachment 69733
> View attachment 69734
> View attachment 69735
> View attachment 69736
> It took me 7 years but I finally tracked down my unicorn.


That’s awesome!

What size is that Toyama? And where did you find it?

Also I’m really excited if you need to unload something’s now


----------



## labor of love

Thanks @pd7077 for the unicorn!!! You’re the man!


----------



## nakneker

ashy2classy said:


> New arrival...EM Knives 270x58 1.2442 Mono, workhorse grind. Mountain ash/ebony handle.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B7q2V7XnFYq/
> 
> Other Western makers take note: THIS is how you pack a custom knife. If you don't have a custom box, at least ship in a padded case.


That’s looks nice, have you tried it yet?


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> View attachment 69733
> View attachment 69734
> View attachment 69735
> View attachment 69736
> It took me 7 years but I finally tracked down my unicorn.


Yasss!


----------



## pd7077

labor of love said:


> Thanks @pd7077 for the unicorn!!! You’re the man!



Was hard to let it go, but glad it went to the right guy [emoji1303]


----------



## Barmoley

pd7077 said:


> Was hard to let it go, but glad it went to the right guy [emoji1303]


He is a lefty, so not a right guy by definition


----------



## panda

cider quite likes the ho


----------



## robenco15

Deboned a chicken and stuffed it with a spinach mixture the other night for dinner and realized I cut up and debone chicken enough to warrant finally getting one of these. Tojiro DP Honesuki. Looks like it’s going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## marc4pt0

Halcyon Forge from BST recently. Surprised someone else didn't beat me to it. Such a nice blade, handle is very warm and comfortable in hand:


----------



## daddy yo yo

THAT choil shot!!!


----------



## Briochy

marc4pt0 said:


> Halcyon Forge from BST recently. Surprised someone else didn't beat me to it. Such a nice blade, handle is very warm and comfortable in hand:
> 
> View attachment 69826
> View attachment 69827


I felt the handle was too close to the heel. Only aesthetically, I'm sure it's great to hold in the hand.


----------



## TSF415

I was going to wait until I had an egg dish to make before I broke it out but I couldn’t wait any longer.

This monster is a HVB 272 on the edge and a cool 293g

Nice and thin at the edge.

Not sure yet where it fits in my arsenal at this point, but I’ll probably sleep easy with it in my nightstand.


----------



## panda

labor of love said:


> View attachment 69733
> View attachment 69734
> View attachment 69735
> View attachment 69736
> It took me 7 years but I finally tracked down my unicorn.


i need the kasumi version in white2, ok , thanks


----------



## Brian Weekley

Courtesy of HSC3, I took possession of a Kamon Production Gyuto this week. Being the owner of one of Ben’s custom gyutos I wanted to see how the production version worked out. In short ... the production version Kamon is a definite keeper. Made from 1.2067 steel using stock removal, the Gyuto measures 250mm x 56mm and weighs a hefty 230gms. It has a distinctive hollow ground blade which, based on my potato prep, offers little sticking. It tapers from about 3mm at the heel to almost nothing an inch from the tip. The handle is made from a composite material and is fairly short. As I’m a “pinch gripper” this really doesn’t bother me and I’m sure will outlast all currently living members of my family. The knife arrive somewhat dull ... usable but dull. I don’t think the knife had been used by previous owners so I suspect this is it’s production edge. A 10 minute trip to the stones and strop had the edge scary sharp. A very good plus for a production knife ... very easy to sharpen. As you can see from the pictures it’s is not a “rocker” and with such a sharp, fine tip, rocking on anything other than a scallion/green/spring onion would risk tipping the knife on the cutting board. For push cutting or slicing it’s a dream. 

As luck would have it the weekend offered a mini family dinner. We were down to six from fourteen so I first used the Kamon to cut my blade roast in half. Hmmm ... I thought as I cut ... that’s nice. Slightly blade heavy in a pinch grip ... I like that. Next the vege prep ... No pics but a very nice feel. The Uber-thin tip was a delight to vanquish the onions. I roasted the beef by browning then braising on my Weber for about 31/2 hours at 300f. Instead of pulling out a sujihiki I sliced the roast with the Kamon. I had cooked the roast to 180f and the Kamon sliced it like a champ ... perfect 1/2” slices.

I know I’m going to reach for this knife often. It has a lovely feel in hand and possibly due to the grind is a delight in the “sticking” department. At $300 it has an excellent price point IMO and is good value. I’m still going to groan if I tip it.

No pictures of the finished “welcome to the family” meal. My family are animals when it comes to serving up. Ours”grace” generally ends with “on you mark ... get set ... go!”

First pics of the knife ...













Then the roast ...









Then the veg ...


----------



## Froztitanz




----------



## lars78

KMS Forum Knife & Dalman Honyaki
both are awesome !


----------



## Barmoley

lars78 said:


> KMS Forum Knife & Dalman Honyaki
> both are awesome !


Looks cool. We all know about the awesomeness of Robin's knives and especially 1.2562 honyaki. Could you educate the unwashed, only referring to myself so don't yell at me, about the KMS forum knife, looks cool.


----------



## lars78

Barmoley said:


> Looks cool. We all know about the awesomeness of Robin's knives and especially 1.2562 honyaki. Could you educate the unwashed, only referring to myself so don't yell at me, about the KMS forum knife, looks cool.



The KMS Forum knife is also 1.2562.
With a nice taper and very good geometry.


----------



## Barmoley

lars78 said:


> The KMS Forum knife is also 1.2562.
> With a nice taper and very good geometry.


Looks great, I really like taper on the full tang. I think all full tang knives should taper. What's the length, height, and weight if you have it? Would love to try one of those, looks like a performer. Good profile and the handle looks very comfortable.


----------



## lars78

267gr/9.40oz, 250mm/10.47inc, 47mm/1.85inc


----------



## Barmoley

lars78 said:


> 267gr/9.40oz, 250mm/10.47inc, 47mm/1.85inc


Very nice, thanks.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Barmoley said:


> Looks great, I really like taper on the full tang. I think all full tang knives should taper.


Hopefully Jiro is listening


----------



## Barmoley

Corradobrit1 said:


> Hopefully Jiro is listening


Why would he, he sells every knife he makes. Definitely had him in mind too, as well as others. Very common in outdoor knife world not to taper full tang even on small knives, which makes no sense to me. On large knives for balance purpose I get it, but when people use strength as a reason it makes absolutely no sense, since this is never a place where a knife would break.


----------



## Gregmega

Froztitanz said:


> View attachment 69910



What. The.


----------



## Gregmega

lars78 said:


> The KMS Forum knife is also 1.2562.
> With a nice taper and very good geometry.



That’s awesome. How do you get one of these beauties?


----------



## Barmoley

Gregmega said:


> That’s awesome. How do you get one of these beauties?


Probably had to be part of kms forum, just a guess. Looks like a very cool knife if a little short at the heel, but still I’d like to get one if it was possible and reasonably priced.


----------



## zeaderan

Loving this right now


----------



## rob

Halcyon Forge 170X55 Damasteel Bunka.


----------



## jimmy_d

rob said:


> Halcyon Forge 170X55 Damasteel Bunka.
> View attachment 70060
> 
> View attachment 70062
> 
> View attachment 70063


That is beautiful! Whats the core steel?


----------



## Chefget

^^^damasteel?


----------



## CiderBear

Barmoley said:


> Why would he, he sells every knife he makes. Definitely had him in mind too, as well as others. Very common in outdoor knife world not to taper full tang even on small knives, which makes no sense to me. On large knives for balance purpose I get it, but when people use strength as a reason it makes absolutely no sense, since this is never a place where a knife would break.



Actually I've seen a few sit for weeks lately. For example, Protooling AU (really nice dude to deal with) has both 210mm and 240mm gyutos available.

I don't want to turn this into another Jiro pricing thread, I just wish the entry price wasn't so prohibitive with Jiro. Since getting into knives last May, I've been able to try most of the smiths/ makers I was curious in (Watanab, Toyama, Wakui, Mazaki, Mutsumi Hinoura, TF, Yoshikazu Tanaka, and Heiji) - their prices were in an acceptable range, and people seem to be able to move them for 15-30% off retail if they want to try another knife.

On my list, I feel like I only have, Shigefusa, Kato, Yoshikazu Ikeda, and TF Denka left to try. Honestly, I'm curious about Jiro, but I don't know if I'm brave enough to buy a Jiro, because at that price point it just seems like a really difficult knife to resell if I ever get bored of it


----------



## jimmy_d

Chefget said:


> ^^^damasteel?


Is it mono steel? I assumed it was san mai...


----------



## Elliot

CiderBear said:


> Actually I've seen a few sit for weeks lately. For example, Protooling AU (really nice dude to deal with) has both 210mm and 240mm gyutos available.
> 
> I don't want to turn this into another Jiro pricing thread, I just wish the entry price wasn't so prohibitive with Jiro. Since getting into knives last May, I've been able to try most of the smiths/ makers I was curious in (Watanab, Toyama, Wakui, Mazaki, Mutsumi Hinoura, TF, Yoshikazu Tanaka, and Heiji) - their prices were in an acceptable range, and people seem to be able to move them for 15-30% off retail if they want to try another knife.
> 
> On my list, I feel like I only have, Shigefusa, Kato, Yoshikazu Ikeda, and TF Denka left to try. Honestly, I'm curious about Jiro, but I don't know if I'm brave enough to buy a Jiro, because at that price point it just seems like a really difficult knife to resell if I ever get bored of it



Won't comment on the Jiro thing as I also don't want it to turn into a Jiro thread. 
Regarding the remainder of your list, I would highly recommend the blue 1 sumi for Ikeda -- unless of course you want to go the honyaki route. Just my own personal experience, but I have found that blue 1 sumi to be his best work. Again, highly personal so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## marc4pt0

zeaderan said:


> Loving this right now



His work has been on my radar for a little while now. Looks great


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Try this again... red5forge veggie cleaver. san mai iron, nickel, aogami blue. Slight convex grind, so damn sharp.


----------



## ian

CiderBear said:


> Shigefusa, Kato



It’s a trap! Beware!


----------



## CiderBear

ian said:


> It’s a trap!


But I'm just soooo curious


----------



## Elliot

CiderBear said:


> But I'm just soooo curious



Depending on what you like and, perhaps most importantly, what you have to pay... they really are some of the best knives. The catch is that current "market rate" is, just in one dude's opinion, ridonculous. Get you a Wakui or Toyamanabe gyuto, Yoshikane SLD (because everyone needs a stainless imo) and any one of a dozen suji's and have a damn near unbeatable cutter set with cash to spare.

Mind you, I say this as someone who has paid WAY too much for lots of cool and interesting knives.


----------



## CiderBear

Elliot said:


> Depending on what you like and, perhaps most importantly, what you have to pay... they really are some of the best knives. The catch is that current "market rate" is, just in one dude's opinion, ridonculous. Get you a Wakui, Toyamanabe or gyuto, Yoshikane SLD (because everyone needs a stainless imo) and any one of a dozen suji's and have a damn near unbeatable cutter set with cash to spare.
> 
> Mind you, I say this as someone who has paid WAY too much for lots of cool and interesting knives.



See, I listened to your advice and got meself some Heijis, and I honestly love them. Been there, done that with Toyatanabe, and Wakui, and depending on the smith making Yoshikane (M. Hinoura, Wakui or Mazaki) I've probably tried that too already.

You know that feeling when all your friends take shots of 190 proof Everclear and tell you to never, do it, there are better ways to get drunk - but you feel like you have to try it once to understand what swallowing a ball of fire is like?


----------



## Elliot

CiderBear said:


> See, I listened to your advice and got meself some Heijis, and I honestly love them. Been there, done that with Toyatanabe, and Wakui, and depending on the smith making Yoshikane (M. Hinoura, Wakui or Mazaki) I've probably tried that too already.
> 
> You know that feeling when all your friends take shots of 190 proof Everclear and tell you to never, do it, there are better ways to get drunk - but you feel like you have to try it once to understand what swallowing a ball of fire is like?



Well I am glad you like the Heiji's! IMO one of the more underappreciated craftsman out there!
And despite not being a very social person, I think I know what you mean. And. . . godspeed.

Oh, and again just one person's opinion, but all the sh*t talking about TF. . . don't listen to a word of it. Yeah, dude's f&f is not exactly high end. However, you want something that is truly handmade and cuts like a mufuka -- that's it.


----------



## rob

jimmy_d said:


> That is beautiful! Whats the core steel?



It's a powdered stainless damascus steel. Made from (RWL34/PMC27).


----------



## zeaderan

marc4pt0 said:


> His work has been on my radar for a little while now. Looks great


The exchange rate for aud is pretty favorable if you want to pull the trigger. Shipping took a moment to the US but prob only cause half the country was on fire...


----------



## panda

Elliot said:


> Well I am glad you like the Heiji's! IMO one of the more underappreciated craftsman out there!
> And despite not being a very social person, I think I know what you mean. And. . . godspeed.
> 
> Oh, and again just one person's opinion, but all the sh*t talking about TF. . . don't listen to a word of it. Yeah, dude's f&f is not exactly high end. However, you want something that is truly handmade and cuts like a mufuka -- that's it.


hush, gotta keep heiji off of the hype train keep it under radar.


----------



## milkbaby

thebradleycrew said:


> A few of the new/recent purchases.
> 1. Shi.Han petty, 52100 mono
> 2. Raquin 185mm nakiri, finally received from a notorious conman in the EU (glad I got it - awesome blade)
> 3. Carter International Pro, 200x57mm
> 4. Catcheside custom damascus integral, walnut burl, 240mm
> Pictures don't do these justice. All are just great blades, big and small. Have a bunch more I just haven't gotten around to posting. If anyone wants more details, just let me know.
> View attachment 69727
> View attachment 69728
> View attachment 69729



All beauties, but especially the Catcheside... He's always upping his game.


----------



## valgard

300mm Yo Shig Kitaeji Suji


----------



## Corradobrit1

^^^Carlos wins the internet today


----------



## valgard

Lol


----------



## plluke

valgard said:


> 300mm Yo Shig Kitaeji SujiView attachment 70125
> View attachment 70126
> View attachment 70127
> View attachment 70128


UGH


----------



## labor of love

valgard said:


> 300mm Yo Shig Kitaeji SujiView attachment 70125
> View attachment 70126
> View attachment 70127
> View attachment 70128


I think you told me the other day you didn’t have any money to spend on knives. Now I know why you said that


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> I think you told me the other day you didn’t have any money to spend on knives. Now I know why you said that


Yep [emoji28]


----------



## daddy yo yo

My newest knife buy is the lower one:


----------



## danemonji

On its way home:


----------



## CiderBear

danemonji said:


> On its way home:
> View attachment 70147
> View attachment 70148



Wow you've been getting some really nice knife lately


----------



## Matt Zilliox

daddy yo yo said:


> My newest knife buy is the lower one:



these are really nice, especially love the top one, whos the maker? and how do they differ?


----------



## MowgFace

danemonji said:


> On its way home:
> View attachment 70147
> View attachment 70148



Tell me that's not a 240...

My heart couldn't take it.

-Mowgs


----------



## Corradobrit1

Matt Zilliox said:


> these are really nice, especially love the top one, whos the maker? and how do they differ?


Both Xerxes Primus 125SC steel diff hardened and originally sold through the German retailer Messerkontor. Most comfortable handle I've used.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Matt Zilliox said:


> these are really nice, especially love the top one, whos the maker? and how do they differ?


Top knife has copper ferrule and pin, lower one puddle iron. Length and height are identical. However the thickness looks a tiny bit different. The lower knife looks thinner. Need to verify that... Both have unstabilstes big oak handles and are probably the most comfortable handles I’ve ever tried!

EDIT:
Top 229 / 50 / 195g
Lower 228 / 50 / 180g


----------



## danemonji

Corradobrit1 said:


> Both Xerxes Primus 125SC steel diff hardened and originally sold through the German retailer Messerkontor. Most comfortable handle I've used.


Sadly Messerkontor doesn't sell these anymore. I still slap myself whenever i see a Xerxes Primus. I was on the Messerkontor order list and they asked me if i still wanted it. And I said no :-(
That knife is 230mm honyaki made with 125SC (special steel by Achim Wirz) and hardened at 63 HRC. Stellar knife and it was selling for a very good price also, around 500 euros if I am not mistaking. Should have bought the gyuto and petty when I had the chance.


----------



## Gregmega

CiderBear said:


> But I'm just soooo curious



I’ve owned 3 now, still have one. If you’re ever in the hood, feel free to check it out .


----------



## Etsoh

Picked up this Takeda Nas 240 sujihiki last month. Been using it as a daily for everything minus hard veg like squash. V satisfied with it. Just hate the extra epoxy on the handle. Just sharpened on a king 400/ Morihei 1k/ Suehiro Rika 5k/ a random Thai natural stone for a very janky kasumi finish.


----------



## labor of love

In my experience the extra epoxy falls off in a couple of monthes on its own.


----------



## Etsoh

labor of love said:


> In my experience the extra epoxy falls off in a couple of monthes on its own.


I sure hope it starts falling off soon lol


----------



## labor of love

Haha! It kinda just falls off in one big clump.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Etsoh said:


> View attachment 70268
> View attachment 70269
> Picked up this Takeda Nas 240 sujihiki last month. Been using it as a daily for everything minus hard veg like squash. V satisfied with it. Just hate the extra epoxy on the handle. Just sharpened on a king 400/ Morihei 1k/ Suehiro Rika 5k/ a random Thai natural stone for a very janky kasumi finish.


Beautiful rustic blade and bonus points for using the term janky.


----------



## Matus

A great combo ... 240 WH and 210 Munetoshi Honyaki.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@Matus Congrats!


----------



## Danzo

A few new acquisitions. I’ve enjoyed most of the knives I’ve owned and sold. Recently did a purge and only keeping “nice beaters”. Kitchen test run on this set coming soon. 

Hiromoto ginsan 270
Kaeru 210
Ohishi AS 185
Gesshin white2 cleaver






Gesshin cleaver is sweet, useless chunk out of the box but an hour on low grit to relief behind the edge and it really sings. Like it more than sugi 6


----------



## milkbaby

daddy yo yo said:


> My newest knife buy is the lower one:



These are beautiful, but why the duplication: same steel, same profile? Just totally loved the first one and wanted to have a back up? Just curious.


----------



## Acidwash

One for each hand=prep twice as fast


----------



## labor of love

Danzo said:


> A few new acquisitions. I’ve enjoyed most of the knives I’ve owned and sold. Recently did a purge and only keeping “nice beaters”. Kitchen test run on this set coming soon.
> 
> Hiromoto ginsan 270
> Kaeru 210
> Ohishi AS 185
> Gesshin white2 cleaver
> 
> View attachment 70294
> 
> 
> Gesshin cleaver is sweet, useless chunk out of the box but an hour on low grit to relief behind the edge and it really sings. Like it more than sugi 6


That hiromoto looks really sweet! Are those still made anymore?


----------



## danemonji

MowgFace said:


> Tell me that's not a 240...
> 
> My heart couldn't take it.
> 
> -Mowgs


You can relax it's only 218mm long . And I am glad it isn't longer because it is quite a blade heavy knife. It weighs 235g and that's just the weight of my Kato 235mm KU. However the dense wood wa handle with buffalo horn ferule and cap balances it at the point of the kanji.
I think the 240 or 270 would be a really heavy knife to wield.
It is a stunning knife in person and the light plays so beautiful on that damascus and torsioned iron making paterns and shades as it moves. It is a work of functional art.


----------



## daddy yo yo

milkbaby said:


> These are beautiful, but why the duplication: same steel, same profile? Just totally loved the first one and wanted to have a back up? Just curious.


Yep. Call me a crazy collector. And when I bought the first I couldn’t decide between copper and puddle iron, but in the end I chose copper. And now I had the chance to get the puddle iron version... It’s really hard to be me!


----------



## danemonji

Matus said:


> A great combo ... 240 WH and 210 Munetoshi Honyaki.
> 
> View attachment 70277
> 
> 
> View attachment 70276


How do you like the workhorse? Did you put it to the test?


----------



## Gregmega

220/50 in 135cr3


----------



## Barmoley

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 70314
> 
> 220/50 in 135cr3


Very interesting steel, sort of extra spicy white, or is that hot white? Very cool looking knife too.


----------



## Gregmega

Barmoley said:


> Very interesting steel, sort of extra spicy white, or is that hot white? Very cool looking knife too.



I’m a bit confused as to all the steel variations myself, but I’ll send it over for you to test drive after I take it out for a few days. First impressions- really great finish, nice balance, and probably the sharpest knife ootb I’ve ever received. Kev has also said it’s easily one of the best steels he’s used, edge retention-wise... 

Should also say- I can’t even count the number of new buys, including another yo shig, but that I posted this one should tell you how pumped I am to use it [emoji12].


----------



## CiderBear

danemonji said:


> You can relax it's only 218mm long . And I am glad it isn't longer because it is quite a blade heavy knife. It weighs 235g and that's just the weight of my Kato 235mm KU. However the dense wood wa handle with buffalo horn ferule and cap balances it at the point of the kanji.
> I think the 240 or 270 would be a really heavy knife to wield.
> It is a stunning knife in person and the light plays so beautiful on that damascus and torsioned iron making paterns and shades as it moves. It is a work of functional art.
> View attachment 70311



That is niceee. @Hassanbensober recently got the "son" version


----------



## valgard

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 70314
> 
> 220/50 in 135cr3


sweeeeeet! Yannick is doing sick work!


----------



## zizirex

Got new Shibata Kashima, here is a comparison with the AS version:






Here is with the new Handle,


----------



## Acidwash

Yay! Dalman 180 mm UHB20 C Honyaki Western Gyuto


----------



## Acidwash

A little light to expose the hamon


----------



## Hassanbensober

Couple new blades this week. 216mm wh Kato and 240 ku m hinoura. Thanks @CiderBear its very nice!


----------



## Matus

danemonji said:


> How do you like the workhorse? Did you put it to the test?



I must admit that over the past few days I barely cooked at all, but my first impression is - this knife is freaking awesome!! It feels just right in my hand. The can’t wait to give itba proper edge and workout.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Matus said:


> I must admit that over the past few days I barely cooked at all, but my first impression is - this knife is freaking awesome!! It feels just right in my hand. The can’t wait to give itba proper edge and workout.


The 210WH is the knife I reach for most at the moment. No other knife feels like an extension to my arm like the WH paired with its D-shaped chestnut handle. Edge retention isn't up to the standard of my Denka but ease of sharpening makes up for this deficiency and its so satisfying in most other respects.


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> The 210WH is the knife I reach for most at the moment. No other knife feels like an extension to my arm like the WH paired with its D-shaped chestnut handle. Edge retention isn't up to the standard of my Denka but ease of sharpening makes up for this deficiency and its so satisfying in most other respects.



What’s the height of your heel on your 210? I have both 210 & 240 (older stock) and curious to yours...


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> What’s the height of your heel on your 210? I have both 210 & 240 (older stock) and curious to yours...


Height is 48mm. Its about 3 years old and has a flatter grind especially towards the tip. Not as much convexity compared to more recent versions.


----------



## Danzo

labor of love said:


> That hiromoto looks really sweet! Are those still made anymore?


As far as I know they are not.


----------



## daddy yo yo

daddy yo yo said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could find a Keyaki handle for it!


What a knife! It flies through raw potatoes and has ZERO stiction! I am really impressed!


----------



## CiderBear

daddy yo yo said:


> What a knife! It flies through raw potatoes and has ZERO stiction! I am really impressed!



Does it cut better than your 240mm?


----------



## daddy yo yo

CiderBear said:


> Does it cut better than your 240mm?


I’d say so, sir! This is a YES!


----------



## vitreous

Hassanbensober said:


> Couple new blades this week. 216mm wh Kato and 240 ku m hinoura. Thanks @CiderBear its very nice!View attachment 70330


Gorgeous


----------



## zizirex

My new 210 for lighter work, Mutsumi Hinoura 210mm AS KuroNashiji






the "Rosewood/Makassar Ebony" handle


----------



## adrianopedro

Munetoshi Kurouchi Slicer 210mm (Kouiti Turumaki)


----------



## captaincaed

TSF415 said:


> View attachment 69846
> View attachment 69847
> View attachment 69848
> I was going to wait until I had an egg dish to make before I broke it out but I couldn’t wait any longer.
> 
> This monster is a HVB 272 on the edge and a cool 293g
> 
> Nice and thin at the edge.
> 
> Not sure yet where it fits in my arsenal at this point, but I’ll probably sleep easy with it in my nightstand.


How's this one working for you? I've had my eye on these for a while. Supposed to sport a good balance on the grind and a great edge.


----------



## TSF415

captaincaed said:


> How's this one working for you? I've had my eye on these for a while. Supposed to sport a good balance on the grind and a great edge.



I’ve only had the chance to use it once for a small amount of prep. First impressions is that this ones big but pretty nimble for its size. The handles quite large but didn’t notice it when I was cutting. The grind is pretty high up by the Ku finish. Not sure yet on how this affects performance. The edge in crazy thin. I’ll update you about performance once I get some use out of it.


----------



## captaincaed

TSF415 said:


> I’ve only had the chance to use it once for a small amount of prep. First impressions is that this ones big but pretty nimble for its size. The handles quite large but didn’t notice it when I was cutting. The grind is pretty high up by the Ku finish. Not sure yet on how this affects performance. The edge in crazy thin. I’ll update you about performance once I get some use out of it.


Thanks brother. I’ve got a buying moratorium, with this being the exception if it hits that sweet spot.


----------



## adam92

Received my Yoshimi Kintaro AS Stainless clad 240mm gyuto today.


----------



## Eitan78

Shigefusa Kitaeji 270 gyuto
With a kiya kanji


----------



## Corradobrit1

Yo Shigs seem to be flavor of the month?


----------



## Eitan78

Corradobrit1 said:


> Yo Shigs seem to be flavor of the month?


indeed


----------



## pgugger

This tiny knife just arrived: Okamitsu 55 mm White #1. My Little Cabbage Slayer. I just posted my review here: https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...est-hand-forged-japanese-kitchen-knife.45407/


----------



## Gregmega

Eitan78 said:


> Shigefusa Kitaeji 270 gyuto
> With a kiya kanji
> 
> View attachment 70652
> View attachment 70653
> View attachment 70654
> View attachment 70655



I see your shig and raise you a baby shig


----------



## mack

Simon Herde (16 year old German knife maker - maybe he turned 17 already, don't know exactly) knife - a birthday present for my wife:

Steel is 14C28N, spine thickness 4mm, blade is 205mm long (could be longer for my taste of course, but the perfect length for my wife ) and 52mm high at the heel.





















The fit and finish is superb, didn't test it so far, but I know that this guy is delivering perfect cutters. 

Mack.


----------



## Eitan78

Gregmega said:


> I see your shig and raise you a baby shig
> View attachment 70726



Lol
I see your baby shig and raise you a baby komkom


----------



## Michi

mack said:


> Simon Herde (16 year old German knife maker - maybe he turned 17 already, don't know exactly) knife - a birthday present for my wife


That is a very classy knife. Really beautiful, because of the understated and elegant simplicity. Love it!


----------



## mack

Michi said:


> That is a very classy knife. Really beautiful, because the understated and elegant simplicity. Love it!



Thanks, Michi,

couldn't have said it better. Least of all in English 

Mack.


----------



## jacko9

Shigefusa 180mm Santoku from JNS


----------



## CB1968

240mm Ashi Honyaki


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Oh my...

Congratulations.


----------



## Martin Lind

Got this in my mailbox today.
230mm 52100 steel.
My desigm.


----------



## zizirex

CB1968 said:


> 240mm Ashi Honyaki
> View attachment 70777
> View attachment 70777
> View attachment 70778
> View attachment 70779
> View attachment 70780


You won the Internet this month... What a Beauty.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Halcyon Forge 235x52 that dropped today.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Lew Griffin S grind Gyuto 209mm x 54


----------



## Migraine

Matt Zilliox said:


> Lew Griffin S grind Gyuto 209mm x 54
> View attachment 70836



Really interested to hear what you think of this.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Migraine said:


> Really interested to hear what you think of this.


me too, do you have his paring knife or something? there's virtually no info on him, but how clean is that grind work? leap of faith, ill be sure to share with you all what i think, i mean you all know HF here i think, so theres a known entity to compare to.


----------



## Migraine

I have a petty from him which I posted in this thread. I love it, but it's pretty much a laser so really interested in hearing about something bigger with a more complex grind from him.


----------



## bahamaroot

mack said:


> Simon Herde (16 year old German knife maker - maybe he turned 17 already, don't know exactly) knife - a birthday present for my wife:
> 
> Steel is 14C28N, spine thickness 4mm, blade is 205mm long (could be longer for my taste of course, but the perfect length for my wife ) and 52mm high at the heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fit and finish is superb, didn't test it so far, but I know that this guy is delivering perfect cutters.
> 
> Mack.


That kid is going to be a legend someday! Beautiful knife.


----------



## yellow05gt

My KOCHI 240MM KUROUCHI KIRITSUKE WA-GYUTO came in today


----------



## MrHiggins

yellow05gt said:


> My Koshi came in today


Lucky guy!!


----------



## Danzo

Markin has landed, but these photos he sent me a couple months back are better.


----------



## madelinez

I just got a petty from him, I've never seen a maker spend so much time on the finer details. The stereotype holds, Russians are crazy.... @Andrei is seriously underrated as a knife maker.


----------



## Barmoley

Danzo said:


> Markin has landed, but these photos he sent me a couple months back are better.


Looks great Andrei is killing it. 52100 equivalent, very nice.


----------



## Hassanbensober

Matt Zilliox said:


> Halcyon Forge 235x52 that dropped today.
> View attachment 70833


I literally bought the 225 version of this same blade couple weeks ago. Same steel same chain link wrought iron clad. Patina comes in fast and dark it’s very sweet blade. Have fun with that Joe’s work is awesome.


----------



## Hassanbensober

Hassanbensober said:


> I literally bought the 225 version of this same blade couple weeks ago. Same steel same chain link wrought iron clad. Patina comes in fast and dark it’s very sweet blade. Have fun with that Joe’s work is awesome.


----------



## TSF415

Danzo said:


> Markin has landed, but these photos he sent me a couple months back are better.



Im more than pleased with all my markins. Just got a package and haven’t had the chance to post them yet. @Andrei is legit


----------



## marc4pt0

This page is just _riddled _with amazing scores. That Andrei Markin looks top notch!
The 2 Halcyon gyutos, you guys are in for a treat as well, if these are your first from Joe that is. 
Simon Herde, his work is really looking good, especially his take on the western handle concept. Would love to hear more about his work.


----------



## marc4pt0

Matt Zilliox said:


> Lew Griffin S grind Gyuto 209mm x 54
> View attachment 70836




I’d Really like to hear and see more about this knife. Hopefully you can post some thoughts in the near future


----------



## Marek07

Matt Zilliox said:


> Halcyon Forge 235x52 that dropped today.
> View attachment 70833


Is *that *where I dropped it?  Thanks. Kindly return at your leisure.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Hassanbensober said:


> View attachment 70844


thanks for sharing, this will be my first knife from a maker with such a reputation, it will sort of be the piece that other get compared to for a while id suppose


----------



## Matt Zilliox

marc4pt0 said:


> I’d Really like to hear and see more about this knife. Hopefully you can post some thoughts in the near future



i do too! this one was a leap of faith based on visuals and conversations. Nice guy. Looks wise ive not seen many cleaner builds.
ill be sure to comment on performance when she arrives.


----------



## valgard

These just got to me from Cody Paul.


----------



## madelinez

What's the nakiri, it almost looks like a kato dammy.


----------



## brooksie967

valgard said:


> These just got to me from Cody Paul. View attachment 70945
> View attachment 70946
> View attachment 70947
> View attachment 70948
> View attachment 70949
> View attachment 70950
> View attachment 70951
> View attachment 70952
> View attachment 70953
> View attachment 70954


That HF nakiri is nicer than the shigs, just saying


----------



## valgard

madelinez said:


> What's the nakiri, it almost looks like a kato dammy.


Halcyonforge, and yes, the dammy cladding looks a lot like Kato dammy.


----------



## thebradleycrew

brooksie967 said:


> That HF nakiri is nicer than the shigs, just saying


----------



## Brian Weekley

Goodness ... the absolutely gorgeous knives never end.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

that nakiri is my kinda knife


----------



## mc2442

What is the ferrule on the nakiri...me like.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Received this today. Pretty amazing blade. Photos don't really do much justice. I've wanted to try out a BB for a while - was lucky enough to win this in the lottery. Don't know if it will be truly tall enough for my liking, but I'll give it a try!

Bloodroot Blades 240 x 56mm integral
52100 ball bearing steel, 64 hrc
Blackwood and brass 
Balance point just behind makers mark
Really thin behind the edge and nice forged distal taper


----------



## valgard

mc2442 said:


> What is the ferrule on the nakiri...me like.


Oosik


----------



## rob

valgard said:


> These just got to me from Cody Paul. View attachment 70945
> View attachment 70946
> View attachment 70947
> View attachment 70948
> View attachment 70949
> View attachment 70950
> View attachment 70951
> View attachment 70952
> View attachment 70953
> View attachment 70954


That Nakiri looks amazing.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Also, got a Denka direct from TF...240x56mm. Just posted these photos in another thread but what the heck. This is a good place for them too.


----------



## TSF415

Slow night so I finally got to take out my new tools! Courtesy of andrei markin. 270mm suji and a super badass petty.


----------



## Gregmega

valgard said:


> These just got to me from Cody Paul. View attachment 70945
> View attachment 70946
> View attachment 70947
> View attachment 70948
> View attachment 70949
> View attachment 70950
> View attachment 70951
> View attachment 70952
> View attachment 70953
> View attachment 70954



I’m guessing this isn’t his first time


----------



## valgard

Gregmega said:


> I’m guessing this isn’t his first time


LOL! But there's actually one first time in there, first Yo Shig.


----------



## Gregmega

valgard said:


> LOL! But there's actually one first time in there, first Yo Shig.



I’m actually shocked that Cody has never done a yo shig, seems like he’d be the go-to guy for that. Dude is top notch. Hard to think of anyone doing better work, let alone even close to his level other than Graydon of course. Cherish mine from him. So damn good.


----------



## RDalman

valgard said:


> Oosik


Ooooo whale wang


----------



## Brian Weekley

Tansu Hunter Valley Branch SAN Mai forged Gyuto Blue #2 with soft iron cladding. Blade length ... 240mm, edge length ... 228mm. 49mm at heel, less than 3mm thick at the heel ... can’t seem to find my micrometer for an accurate measurement. 

I actually picked this knife up when Mert first started producing his HVB line of production knives. I didn’t get around to test flying it until yesterday when my daughter and her family came for dinner. When I asked what I should cook the unanimous vote was for “Sevun Layah Suppah”. The best news about this is that there is lots of chopping. Time to test fly Tansu’s HVB.

Some pics ... first up, the knife. 












Next up ... some of the “chopees” ...












Then the “Suppah” in progress ...









To me the biggest laugh is that about five years ago I bought a mandolin ... it’s still in the box. 

The blade is excellent. Very little sticking and I love the texture of the blade at the thumb and forefinger of a pinch grip. Who would expect less from Mert Tansu. It’s the little details that count. It may be a production knife to Mert but it’s top of the line to me.


----------



## marc4pt0

I just recently got one of Mert’s HVB blades. Absolutely killer knive. It’s one of those knives that _demands _you abuse it. To baby it would be sinful


----------



## marc4pt0

valgard said:


> These just got to me from Cody Paul.



Joe definitely dropped the mic, or should I say hammer, on that nakiri. Holy crap man. And Cody’s work? Get the funk outa here. That boy be good AF


----------



## Brian Weekley

I feel very lucky with the HVB I got. I very much like the San mai blade with a blue #2 core and soft iron cladding. I like the construction and fully reactive blade. It seems his more recent knives are 52100 mono-steel. There is no problem at all with that. I just prefer the blade I received. It’s interesting to compare Tansu’s HVB production knife with Kamon’s production knife. They are both excellent knives. Neither could be called “rockers”. The Kamon production knife has an extreme taper to the tip. Tansu’s HVB has a great handle and wonderful f&f. Either would be great choices but I think I slightly prefer the Tansu as an everyday workhorse in the kitchen. The Kamon is perfect for threatening your children with dismemberment if they don’t behave. Oops ... that wasn’t PC ... sorry1


----------



## labor of love

thebradleycrew said:


> Also, got a Denka direct from TF...240x56mm. Just posted these photos in another thread but what the heck. This is a good place for them too.
> View attachment 70994
> View attachment 70995
> View attachment 70996
> View attachment 70997


Could I see a choil shot?


----------



## valgard

RDalman said:


> Ooooo whale wang


Mr Walrus might be offended that his pride was attributed to a whale Robin


----------



## valgard

marc4pt0 said:


> Joe definitely dropped the mic, or should I say hammer, on that nakiri. Holy crap man. And Cody’s work? Get the funk outa here. That boy be good AF


Spent the day yesterday staring, giggling, and taking pictures instead of working


----------



## thebradleycrew

labor of love said:


> Could I see a choil shot?


Well, yes and no. Yes because I have the photo below (from TF, before finger notch cut out). No because it's not in my hands at the moment as it's off for a little work (won't ruin the surprise there).


----------



## Barmoley

Some newbies and an oldie, and no I don’t need to use all of them just for one dinner for 8, but I have them, so why not.


----------



## RDalman

valgard said:


> Mr Walrus might be offended that his pride was attributed to a whale Robin


Aaah my bad sorry mr Walrus :/


----------



## milkbaby

Matt Zilliox said:


> Lew Griffin S grind Gyuto 209mm x 54
> View attachment 70836



Damn that knife looks the business!


----------



## milkbaby

Brian Weekley said:


> Tansu Hunter Valley Branch SAN Mai forged Gyuto Blue #2 with soft iron cladding. Blade length ... 240mm, edge length ... 228mm. 49mm at heel, less than 3mm thick at the heel ... can’t seem to find my micrometer for an accurate measurement.
> 
> View attachment 71007
> View attachment 71008
> View attachment 71009
> 
> 
> The blade is excellent. Very little sticking and I love the texture of the blade at the thumb and forefinger of a pinch grip. Who would expect less from Mert Tansu. It’s the little details that count. It may be a production knife to Mert but it’s top of the line to me.



My impression was that these HVB were just a lower level of materials and finish than what Mert usually makes? Meaning say cheaper handle wood, machine finished blade versus hand sanded, etc. Anybody know for sure?


----------



## Barmoley

milkbaby said:


> My impression was that these HVB were just a lower level of materials and finish than what Mert usually makes? Meaning say cheaper handle wood, machine finished blade versus hand sanded, etc. Anybody know for sure?


I am sure Mert will chime in. I wouldn't say that HVB uses lower level of materials, most of these have been 52100 expertly heat treated to 64 HRC, 1.2442 core, AEB-L, Blue 2, etc. Some of the handles have also been made out of very impressive wood, iron wood, Bocote, Ringed Gidgee, Amboyna Burl , etc. You get the point. The finish is not to the degree of his other knives, but very good compared to other makers in the same price range. I think there were a few hand finished actually, but Mert will have to clarify.


----------



## inferno

Garner Harrison said:


> @ian It is a fake shinogi line for sure, and Im on the fence on whether to straight up remove it since it seems like kind of a pain to maintain. The knife already came with a few questionable spots in the fake shinogi
> 
> I watched the video from KnS titled, "The Ultimate Yanagiba Polishing" and I know I cant get close to the result the polisher managed but Id love to know the last few tools he used to get the mirror polish on the Hira/Tsura in the video. Watching the video slowed down I think its a stick with some sandpaper like you recommended, so perhaps I'll give that a shot unless enlightened otherwise



migaki-bo and iron oxide (rust powder), and maybe something more. the migaki bo is a hardened rod of steel that burnish the surface.


----------



## CiderBear

Barmoley said:


> Some newbies and an oldie, and no I don’t need to use all of them just for one dinner for 8, but I have them, so why not.
> 
> View attachment 71079
> View attachment 71080



It is fun to use a bunch of knives to cut a tiny amount of ingredients, isn't it?


----------



## Barmoley

CiderBear said:


> It is fun to use a bunch of knives to cut a tiny amount of ingredients, isn't it?


My wife thinks I am crazy, she is probably right....... One of the knives was hers , so I only used 3 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## inferno

http://www.ksky.ne.jp/~sumie99/togi,process.html

http://www.namikawa-ltd.com/product-list/7


----------



## Matt Zilliox

milkbaby said:


> Damn that knife looks the business!


he has a k tip version up next... ill be sure to report my impressions when i get it.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

CiderBear said:


> It is fun to use a bunch of knives to cut a tiny amount of ingredients, isn't it?


sometimes i swap mid potato for the cleaver... why not? they both feel great.


----------



## chefcomesback

Barmoley said:


> I am sure Mert will chime in. I wouldn't say that HVB uses lower level of materials, most of these have been 52100 expertly heat treated to 64 HRC, 1.2442 core, AEB-L, Blue 2, etc. Some of the handles have also been made out of very impressive wood, iron wood, Bocote, Ringed Gidgee, Amboyna Burl , etc. You get the point. The finish is not to the degree of his other knives, but very good compared to other makers in the same price range. I think there were a few hand finished actually, but Mert will have to clarify.


Hunter Valley Blades is a different brand of knives that I make , they are not mid techs , they are not production knives . Yes I can make them faster compared to Tansu knives but the numbers are still no where near production. Plus they are all forged to shape ( except the few stainless I did ) no water jet, no cnc so the label “production knives “ doesn’t sit well with me . 
They are basically finished to a different finish, strictly wa handled knives with the same carbon steels I would use in my custom knives . 
Thanks , Mert


----------



## madelinez

I have a HVB boning knife and it's got better F&F than a lot of high end knives, just saying...


----------



## Brian Weekley

I totally get that. I have two “Tansu” knives that will soon see their day in New Knives. When you set the “Tansu” knives beside the HVB knife you see cosmetic differences ... handle ... blade finish ... aspects which may make them faster to produce but in no way lesser or showing any shortcuts at all. The balance, shape and cutting performance are essentially equivalent. The f&f is the same high quality if perhaps a little different. I have a “permanent block” in my kitchen. The HVB is the newest addition to this block. Other knives will rotate, coming in and out for their turn but the permanent block contains the knives that I reach for when I want to get things done. I think marc4pt0 captured it when he said that the HVB he has demands to be used (he said abused but I can’t imagine marc4pt0 “abusing” anything .... seriously used ... yes!). 

If I had a comment it would be that KKF members should hustle out there and acquire one of Mert’s HVB knives. I suspect that Mert will soon arrive at the same place Carter did with his Muteki line. He only has so many knives in him for his lifetime and is probably best producing knives that command the highest prices. HVB knives are, IMO, a screaming deal for someone who wants a knife that represents the apex of the knife-makers art.

Just my .02.


----------



## inferno

how can i tell if my knife has a mid tech?


----------



## milkbaby

inferno said:


> how can i tell if my knife has a mid tech?



I'm not sure if you're being facetious -- I just figured you would know this -- but basically you won't know if a knife is a "mid-tech" knife unless it's disclosed to you. Some folks consider a knife mid-tech if there's an automated or factory-done component of the manufacture, often a waterjet/plasma cut knife "blank", the initial (or even final) grind done at the factory, leaving less work to be done by the maker like final sharpening, handle attachment, whatever...


----------



## CiderBear

Lol @Barmoley























My 180mm+ Heiji looks like a miniature knife next to this. I'm almost too scared to put it on my magnetic rack.






sidenote: I should probably start a go fund cider's carrots page 

EDIT: See how it cuts here https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/carrot-wedge-test.45396/page-5#post-672177


----------



## Barmoley




----------



## Brian Weekley

Now we’re talking! ... The ultimate “pig sticker”









Convex grind ... and if you want to know how sharp this blade is ... don’t even think of a three finger test!


----------



## ian

Brian Weekley said:


> Now we’re talking! ... The ultimate “pig sticker”
> 
> View attachment 71135
> View attachment 71136
> 
> 
> Convex grind ... and if you want to know how sharp this blade is ... don’t even think of a three finger test!



Is it called that because you'll have 3 fingers afterwards?


----------



## Brian Weekley

Pretty much ... nobody should ever doubt that Murray Carter can put an edge on a blade. Not the most practical kitchen knife in the world but ... we all gave up justifying our choices long ago!


----------



## ITKKF

milkbaby said:


> I'm not sure if you're being facetious -- I just figured you would know this -- but basically you won't know if a knife is a "mid-tech" knife unless it's disclosed to you. Some folks consider a knife mid-tech if there's an automated or factory-done component of the manufacture, often a waterjet/plasma cut knife "blank", the initial (or even final) grind done at the factory, leaving less work to be done by the maker like final sharpening, handle attachment, whatever...



What about heat treatment?


----------



## cheflife15

Barmoley said:


> Some newbies and an oldie, and no I don’t need to use all of them just for one dinner for 8, but I have them, so why not.
> 
> View attachment 71079
> View attachment 71080


What's that middle knife?


----------



## valgard

Raleighcook15 said:


> What's that middle knife?


Marius Smide


----------



## Brian Weekley

Martell 240 Gyuto 52100 steel. 240X57xabout 2.2mm. 238gms. K&S ebony and blonde horn custom handle. 

I bought my first Martell last summer ... a sujihiki. I was very impressed with the quality, fit and finish. ... At a very reasonable price. The Martell sujihiki has become one of my favourite slicers. It has a permanent home in my travelling roll.

This Gyuto comes to me courtesy of Isoj and the frigid shores of Finland. He posted it on BST at what I thought was a very fair price. It sat. He reduced the price. It still sat. Finally after just sitting and a third price reduction I said to myself “this is ridiculous” and bought it. Am I ever glad I did. It was delivered about ten days later. I was every bit as impressed as I was with the sujihiki. Dave makes a wonderful knife at what is imo a very reasonable price. The price on this Gyuto was ridiculous. Who knows why ... perhaps people are reluctant to buy across a border? Anyway, their loss, my gain. Borders don’t frighten me. 

Here’s a couple of pics of the knife ...









Our local meat emporium had pork shoulders on sale at a ridiculously low price so I thought “what better to welcome the Martell to the family than a pork roast”.

So rather than working in the office this afternoon I rounded up the fixings for a pork roast dinner. Here’s what happened. 





















Both the knife and the meal are Yummy!


----------



## Gregmega

I hear a lot of high praise from folks who own Martells, can anyone point out a specific trait that defines their value? Or is it the ‘Je ne se quoi’ factor?


----------



## Brian Weekley

For me the most dominant factor is the grind and finish of the blade. The blades are thin ... almost laserish, yet very stiff. The finish on the blade is to my eyes beautiful. Lots of work there ... polish, polish, polish! No grind marks. Food sticking is excellent even considering the almost mirrored blade. The 52100 steel is reactive but minimally so. The patina that forms is on the sublime side. I particularly like Dave’s handles. My sujihiki’ s handle is beautifully finished and has a blue cast that I love. When cooking for family and friends people will reach for/comment on Dave’s sujihiki in preference to knives costing four times as much or more. All of this at a price that is extremely reasonable in comparison to other knives by top makers. 

And ... a big bonus, Dave is a nice guy and a supporter of KKF.


----------



## panda

Gregmega said:


> I hear a lot of high praise from folks who own Martells, can anyone point out a specific trait that defines their value? Or is it the ‘Je ne se quoi’ factor?



Chuckles called it a jack of all trades master of none. And that it's his favorite all around knife. That says a lot. I've always wanted to try one in O1. Profile looks fantastic on those and is said to be a tall laser.


----------



## panda

Brian Weekley said:


> For me the most dominant factor is the grind and finish of the blade. The blades are thin ... almost laserish, yet very stiff. The finish on the blade is to my eyes beautiful. Lots of work there ... polish, polish, polish! No grind marks. Food sticking is excellent even considering the almost mirrored blade. The 52100 steel is reactive but minimally so. The patina that forms is on the sublime side. I particularly like Dave’s handles. My sujihiki’ s handle is beautifully finished and has a blue cast that I love. When cooking for family and friends people will reach for/comment on Dave’s sujihiki in preference to knives costing four times as much or more. All of this at a price that is extremely reasonable in comparison to other knives by top makers.
> 
> And ... a big bonus, Dave is a nice guy and a supporter of KKF.


Dave is the one that CREATED kkf.


----------



## panda

CiderBear said:


> Lol @Barmoley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 180mm+ Heiji looks like a miniature knife next to this. I'm almost too scared to put it on my magnetic rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sidenote: I should probably start a go fund cider's carrots page
> 
> EDIT: See how it cuts here https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/carrot-wedge-test.45396/page-5#post-672177


I really thought this was a long cleaver at first lol


----------



## Danzo

Gregmega said:


> I hear a lot of high praise from folks who own Martells, can anyone point out a specific trait that defines their value? Or is it the ‘Je ne se quoi’ factor?



Thin at the edge, super stiff, excellent convexity, perfect profile. Nice middle ground HT, not soft but not brittle either. It can bang and bang all day, all at a price thats right where you don’t need to baby it.


----------



## TSF415

Gregmega said:


> I hear a lot of high praise from folks who own Martells, can anyone point out a specific trait that defines their value? Or is it the ‘Je ne se quoi’ factor?



I have a 165mm petty in 52100. Profile and grind are on point. The thing performs like it’s a bigger knife but I forget it’s in my hand sometimes.


----------



## Gregmega

Thanks for all the responses re Martell- pretty consistent across the board too. Looking forward to try one....


----------



## childermass

I simply had to try one of those:








Tanaka 225mm Gyuhiki (line knife) from KnS in stainless clad blue #2.
Decent cutter right out of the box and I really like the size. Only thing I will have to tweak a bit is the handle as it’s finished on a way too fine grit for my taste.


----------



## danemonji

My first 270mm(260 actually) Tanaka ironwood. Really thin and light knife but very well balanced. You should see it glide through carrots.


----------



## Brian Weekley

There’s sweet ... and then there’s oh my that’s a nice knife. Great catch!


----------



## M1k3

danemonji said:


> My first 270mm(260 actually) . You should see it glide through carrots.



How convenient, there's a thread just for this sort of thing.


----------



## mc2442

This little beauty showed up today. 220 x 52 Isasmedjan from his website, 1.2519 coresteel heat treated to 63-64hrc, wrought iron cladding. Tasmanian blackwood with blonde horn ferrule.


----------



## milkbaby

mc2442 said:


> View attachment 71382
> View attachment 71383
> View attachment 71384
> View attachment 71385
> This little beauty showed up today. 220 x 52 Isasmedjan from his website, 1.2519 coresteel heat treated to 63-64hrc, wrought iron cladding. Tasmanian blackwood with blonde horn ferrule.



Very nice looking knife! Is it lefty biased or is that just an optical illusion from the angle of the photo?


----------



## labor of love

Brian Weekley said:


> For me the most dominant factor is the grind and finish of the blade. The blades are thin ... almost laserish, yet very stiff. The finish on the blade is to my eyes beautiful. Lots of work there ... polish, polish, polish! No grind marks. Food sticking is excellent even considering the almost mirrored blade. The 52100 steel is reactive but minimally so. The patina that forms is on the sublime side. I particularly like Dave’s handles. My sujihiki’ s handle is beautifully finished and has a blue cast that I love. When cooking for family and friends people will reach for/comment on Dave’s sujihiki in preference to knives costing four times as much or more. All of this at a price that is extremely reasonable in comparison to other knives by top makers.
> 
> And ... a big bonus, Dave is a nice guy and a supporter of KKF.


This is a pretty good summary. Everybody should get a chance to try one of Daves wa/western hybrid handles OMG they’re amazing. 
Wouldn’t mind a Martell petty at some point.


----------



## Brian Weekley

+1 on the petty. I’m thinking 180mm and 46-52mm deep. Would get a lot of use in my kitchen.


----------



## mc2442

Not a lefty, probably just a bad photographer.


----------



## labor of love

Brian Weekley said:


> +1 on the petty. I’m thinking 180mm and 46-52mm deep. Would get a lot of use in my kitchen.


Lol sounds like a gyuto


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> Lol sounds like a gyuto


I was going to say lol


----------



## parbaked

Brian Weekley said:


> +1 on the petty. I’m thinking 180mm and 46-52mm deep. Would get a lot of use in my kitchen.





labor of love said:


> Lol sounds like a gyuto


180mm x 50mm TFTFTFTFTF...keeper.


----------



## esoo

Brian Weekley said:


> +1 on the petty. I’m thinking 180mm and 46-52mm deep. Would get a lot of use in my kitchen.



You mean something like this? https://www.knivesandstones.com.au/...ouchi-gyuto-180mm-with-octagonal-ebony-handle


----------



## Brian Weekley

I think you’re both right ... a 150 and 42-46 might be better. But it has to be one of Dave’s knives. .... Then again I don’t have a 180 Gyuto. Going to have to fix that.


----------



## M1k3

You need 2 knives then?


----------



## Brian Weekley

I certainly do!


----------



## esoo

my tf nashiji petty 150/36 is not quite tall enough, but a damn fun petty.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Seems I do have a Classic Takeda Petit, 140x36. It’s a responsibility keeping track of all this when there’s always more shiny, sharp things to buy.


----------



## Froztitanz

Konosuke Genkai Sanbonsugi Yanagi 300mm with Hon Urushi Lacquer handle and saya.


----------



## pgugger

Shigemitsu Ito Tamahagane 180 mm Santoku. Both the core and cladding are tamahagane. Shigemitsu Ito is a sword maker who makes his own tamahagane, I believe. The blade is pretty thin and light but feels stiff. Rustic but attractive finish, in my opinion.


----------



## drsmp

I recently got this Kato Standard 210. It was pretty scratched and had a few spots of corrosion. Inspired by the current Kasumi Kato thread I sanded to 800 then used mud from a 1000 stone to polish.


----------



## labor of love

drsmp said:


> I recently got this Kato Standard 210. It was pretty scratched and had a few spots of corrosion. InspiredView attachment 71504
> View attachment 71505
> View attachment 71506
> View attachment 71507
> by the current Kasumi Kato thread I sanded to 800 then used mud from a 1000 stone to polish.


That’s a wild cladding line. Especially towards the tip.


----------



## ashy2classy

drsmp said:


> I recently got this Kato Standard 210. It was pretty scratched and had a few spots of corrosion. Inspired by the current Kasumi Kato thread I sanded to 800 then used mud from a 1000 stone to polish.View attachment 71504
> View attachment 71505
> View attachment 71506
> View attachment 71507


That used to be mine. I'm glad it's still out there. Sorry to hear it got beat up. Not sure if you can tell from old photos if the cladding line was similar. Kinda looks like it was. I really enjoyed the knife when I had it.


----------



## Corradobrit1

ashy2classy said:


> That used to be mine. I'm glad it's still out there. Sorry to hear it got beat up. Not sure if you can tell from old photos if the cladding line was similar. Kinda looks like it was. I really enjoyed the knife when I had it.


Looks like the knife was ground very thin towards the tip, exposing more core steel. I like them thin not chonky.


----------



## drsmp

I thinned it before refinishing , some of the corroded areas were boogers!


----------



## Danzo

Snagged this one on BST. This will be my second 240. So, so good


----------



## MowgFace

I am absolutely terrible at posting in this thread

All acquired in the last 6-8 months (ish)





From left to right:
Sakai Kikumori 150 carbon petty 
En Ginsanko 240
Gengetsu SS 210
Gengetsu W#2 240
Kochi 240
Gesshin Ginga W#2 Ichii handle
Kintaro W#2
Goko SS 210
Tsukiji Masamoto V2 210

Mowgs


----------



## MowgFace

Forgot one






Kaneshige SLD 210

Mowgs


----------



## dafox

MowgFace said:


> I am absolutely terrible at posting in this thread
> 
> All acquired in the last 6-8 months (ish)
> View attachment 71526
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> Sakai Kikumori 150 carbon petty
> En Ginsanko 240
> Gengetsu SS 210
> Gengetsu W#2 240
> Kochi 240
> Gesshin Ginga W#2 Ichii handle
> Kintaro W#2
> Goko SS 210
> Tsukiji Masamoto V2 210
> 
> Mowgs


What do you think of the En?


----------



## Danzo

Gregmega said:


> Thanks for all the responses re Martell- pretty consistent across the board too. Looking forward to try one....



personally, I wouldn’t call martell a laser. It’s the perfect middleweight.


----------



## panda

Danzo said:


> Snagged this one on BST. This will be my second 240. So, so good
> View attachment 71522


i love that you have a JDM handle on there hehe and the profile look like a long santoku, another like


----------



## daddy yo yo

Danzo said:


> Snagged this one on BST. This will be my second 240. So, so good
> View attachment 71522


So, so beautiful! I was looking at this one over and over again...


----------



## andrewlefilms

MowgFace said:


> I am absolutely terrible at posting in this thread
> 
> All acquired in the last 6-8 months (ish)
> View attachment 71526
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> Sakai Kikumori 150 carbon petty
> En Ginsanko 240
> Gengetsu SS 210
> Gengetsu W#2 240
> Kochi 240
> Gesshin Ginga W#2 Ichii handle
> Kintaro W#2
> Goko SS 210
> Tsukiji Masamoto V2 210
> 
> Mowgs



That's a mighty collection. How's the Gengetsu ss treating you?


----------



## MowgFace

dafox said:


> What do you think of the En?



I really like it. It’s what I wish all my “lasers” would be like. Thin at the edge, 3ish mm at the spine over the heel, but with distal taper to a thin tip. Definitely has some more heft in hand. 

It’s on the curvy side profile-wise, so in hand feels like it has a higher tip. 

As all thin knives it can have some suction-y moments to the left blade face. More convexity though, than a tradition laser. Cladding is super soft. Mine is scratched to hell from cleaning and wiping down.


----------



## MowgFace

andrewlefilms said:


> That's a mighty collection. How's the Gengetsu ss treating you?



It’s the newest of the bunch, and quickly becoming one of my favorites. Easily my top 210. Still need to put it to the board a bit more to feel it out. 

Runs a bit oversized and the handle is on the shorter side, so it still has a perfect blade forward feel. Great size. 

I love Gengetsu’s profiles too. Both the 240 and 210. I usually lean towards flatter profiles in general, even though I have some curvy ones.


----------



## Danzo

panda said:


> i love that you have a JDM handle on there hehe and the profile look like a long santoku, another like



This one is 190g, the other with fancy handle is 230g. Same steel, profile and grind, but feel like different knives.


----------



## FISHORDIE

Froztitanz said:


> Konosuke Genkai Sanbonsugi Yanagi 300mm with Hon Urushi Lacquer handle and saya.
> View attachment 71431
> 
> View attachment 71438
> 
> View attachment 71434
> 
> View attachment 71439



Oh Heck Yeah... I too have a Honyaki 300 Fuguhiki (Thinner version of the style) from the amazing Genkai Masakuni.. This Fugu is by far and away my favorite Sashimi knife I have ever owned or felt..It also came from Konosuke....Mine came un-handled.. I was fortunate enough to have Matt Delossa put on a wonderfully functional and beautiful handle for me.. .it has 100's of Sashimi preparing hours on this blade and shows almost no wear at all. Amazing, considering the thinness of this blade. I only bring it out for special occasions. Possibly the sharpest knife in my quiver. Your knife sir is magnificently done.. Very, Very special.. Enjoy,

Jamie


----------



## daddy yo yo

My newest addition has become my favorite knife immediately (so much I am selling my Raquin and Leder gyutos):


----------



## Acidwash

Hell yeah man! Kamons are the truth!


----------



## marc4pt0

daddy yo yo said:


>



Pretty badass, right? That boy knows what he's doing for sure


----------



## CiderBear

MowgFace said:


> I am absolutely terrible at posting in this thread
> 
> All acquired in the last 6-8 months (ish)
> View attachment 71526
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> Sakai Kikumori 150 carbon petty
> En Ginsanko 240
> Gengetsu SS 210
> Gengetsu W#2 240
> Kochi 240
> Gesshin Ginga W#2 Ichii handle
> Kintaro W#2
> Goko SS 210
> Tsukiji Masamoto V2 210
> 
> Mowgs



Oh my god


----------



## Brian Weekley

Bloodroot integral Gyuto. 226mmx55.6mmx3.85mm. 52100 carbon steel. Black dyed Cherry Burl handle. 

On Friday the FedEx man dropped of a new member of my family in the form of a Bloodroot gyuto. Curtesy of jroos, this Bloodroot is a long search for and now cherished member of the family. Here are a few pics of the knife. 















I struggled to think of a meal to welcome this new member to my family. As luck would have it I was chatting with my brine sensei that night and he suggested carnitas. Great idea ... I have my own recipe for carnitas and haven’t cooked them for awhile. Some pics of the “welcome meal”. 

First up I smoke a pork butt on my green egg to an internal temp of about 180F. 






The next day the Bloodroot makes short work of cutting the pork roast into chunks. 






From there the chunks go into a bath of orange juice and honey with a bit of the fat and juice from the roast. Into the oven at 275F for about 90mins to bring the chunks to about 205F. Fork tender. Pull the chunks from the roasting pan and place one layer into a smaller roasting pan. Drizzle honey over the chunks. I used the King of all honey’s ... Manuka honey. Don’t know about Manuka honey? Well let me tell you this ... there is a reason I fathered a healthy baby boy in my 60’s and the reason starts with the letter M! I digress ... put the pork under a low broiler for about 8 minutes or until the chunk tops are crisp. Here’s a pic of the result. 






While all of this is going on I used my Bloodroot to prep the rest of the Carnitas fixings!









Finally, assemble the Carnitas. 






Yum!


----------



## ian

Brian Weekley said:


> Bloodroot integral Gyuto. 226mmx55.6mmx3.85mm. 52100 carbon steel. Black dyed Cherry Burl handle.
> 
> On Friday the FedEx man dropped of a new member of my family in the form of a Bloodroot gyuto. Curtesy of jroos, this Bloodroot is a long search for and now cherished member of the family. Here are a few pics of the knife.
> 
> View attachment 71648
> View attachment 71649
> View attachment 71650
> View attachment 71651
> 
> 
> I struggled to think of a meal to welcome this new member to my family. As luck would have it I was chatting with my brine sensei that night and he suggested carnitas. Great idea ... I have my own recipe for carnitas and haven’t cooked them for awhile. Some pics of the “welcome meal”.
> 
> First up I smoke a pork butt on my green egg to an internal temp of about 180F.
> 
> View attachment 71652
> 
> 
> The next day the Bloodroot makes short work of cutting the pork roast into chunks.
> 
> View attachment 71653
> 
> 
> From there the chunks go into a bath of orange juice and honey with a bit of the fat and juice from the roast. Into the oven at 275F for about 90mins to bring the chunks to about 205F. Fork tender. Pull the chunks from the roasting pan and place one layer into a smaller roasting pan. Drizzle honey over the chunks. I used the King of all honey’s ... Manuka honey. Don’t know about Manuka honey? Well let me tell you this ... there is a reason I fathered a healthy baby boy in my 60’s and the reason starts with the letter M! I digress ... put the pork under a low broiler for about 8 minutes or until the chunk tops are crisp. Here’s a pic of the result.
> 
> View attachment 71654
> 
> 
> While all of this is going on I used my Bloodroot to prep the rest of the Carnitas fixings!
> 
> View attachment 71655
> View attachment 71656
> 
> 
> Finally, assemble the Carnitas.
> 
> View attachment 71657
> 
> 
> Yum!



Yum indeed! What's the verdict? How does it cut? Will it become one of your 200 daily drivers? Or go in your 2000-knife non-rotating block?


----------



## Brian Weekley

It’s a dream ... all knives are great but a few are absolutely outstanding. This Bloodroot is definitely in the latter category. What I forgot to say was that the last person who touched up this blade was a master at sharpening. It had the perfect combination of sharpness and bite. Of course the knife smith has a lot to do with but the sharpener has to bring it home. It had the perfect amount of tooth and laughed at the skin on the Roma tomato. The cilantro and lettuce proved the ability of the knife to rock chop and the onions took the slicing with ease. I particularly like the profile of the blade and though the handle doesn’t quite have the “locked in” feel of some of my knives it’s undoubtedly one of the prettiest handles I own. I’ll put the Martell away now for a couple of weeks and use the Bloodroot. I have a controversial Dalman rust bucket on the way to me. Maybe it will make my 7 knife, non rotating block. Any suggestions as to what I should cook to welcome it to the family when it arrives?

As most know who have sold me their knives, I don’t sell my knives. Every one is a member of my family. If you ever see one of my knives for sale on BST, it won’t be me selling them. I give the odd knife away but those who have received them would never disparage the gift by selling them on. Karma and all that!


----------



## Shortcut

Brian Weekley said:


> Drizzle honey over the chunks. I used the King of all honey’s ... Manuka honey. Don’t know about Manuka honey? Well let me tell you this ... there is a reason I fathered a healthy baby boy in my 60’s and the reason starts with the letter M! I digress ...



Lol.....


----------



## madelinez

Couple of newish petties...


----------



## milkbaby

Brian Weekley said:


> Bloodroot integral Gyuto. 226mmx55.6mmx3.85mm. 52100 carbon steel. Black dyed Cherry Burl handle.
> 
> View attachment 71648
> View attachment 71649
> View attachment 71650
> View attachment 71651



Congrats, that Bloodroot is so lovely!


----------



## Simonsimon

daddy yo yo said:


> My newest addition has become my favorite knife immediately (so much I am selling my Raquin and Leder gyutos):



Looks amazing. Who is the maker?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Simonsimon said:


> Looks amazing. Who is the maker?


Benjamin Kamon

Seriously, this has become my favorite knife within the blink of an eye. If I had to downsize my collection and could keep one knife only, this would be it. Away with all Watanabes, Toyamas, Shigs, Ashis, I’d keep only this one.


----------



## CiderBear

daddy yo yo said:


> Benjamin Kamon
> 
> Seriously, this has become my favorite knife within the blink of an eye. If I had to downsize my collection and could keep one knife only, this would be it. Away with all Watanabes, Toyamas, Shigs, Ashis, I’d keep only this one.



Sell me your Wats yo


----------



## daddy yo yo

CiderBear said:


> Sell me your Wats yo


I said if I HAD...


----------



## Viggetorr

Dendrobatez said:


> Had a long wait for this one.View attachment 69391



That one looked fantastic. Is it as great as it seems? It's the 210, right? Any flat spot to speak of?


----------



## M1k3

daddy yo yo said:


> I said if I HAD...



What if I make a pretend gun with my hand and point it at your head?


----------



## daddy yo yo

M1k3 said:


> What if I make a pretend gun with my hand and point it at your head?


Talk to the hand!


----------



## Dendrobatez

Viggetorr said:


> That one looked fantastic. Is it as great as it seems? It's the 210, right? Any flat spot to speak of?



Yes it is the 210, kamon just posted a bunch of photos of it on IG. Overall it's a fairly flat profile (which is what I tend to shop for) with 1.75" flat spot about .75" from the heel which makes it great for push cuts. Honestly it's in my top 2 favorite knives right now, cuts very smoothly and despite it's crazy thin tip and edge is not fragile.


----------



## zeaderan

Finally got my 210 mab direct from tf. always a good feeling getting a new knife in the mail.


----------



## Brian Weekley

The “Rust Bucket Chronicles”

Thanks to the assistance of drsmp I took delivery of my “Rust Bucket” knife made by Robin Dalman. At the time I tried to purchase the knife from its original owner I didn’t know what the “Rust Bucket” Knife was. It turns out it was one of a batch of the *first* five kitchen knives made by Dalman many years ago. Not meeting his standards Dalman gave these prototypes away. Fast forward many years and one of the gift recipients posted his gift knife for sale on BST. With the assistance of drsmp I managed to take delivery of the knife and learned of its heritage.

So ... here’s my thoughts. I can understand why Dalman didn’t want this knife sold. It isn’t representative of Dalman’s knives. It was a prototype that Dalman generously gifted rather than destroying. That isn’t to say it isn’t an excellent knife. It is clearly made by a talented, if up and coming maker. For it to be on the retail market at current knife prices would be like Steve Nash (two time NBA MVP) sending in rookie year tapes in support of his MVP bid. The tapes would simply not be reflective of his tremendous talent.

So ... what are my thoughts. This is an excellent knife and will immediately become one of my daily users. It is 234mm a x 48mm x 2.36mm. It weighs 176gms. It’s wickedly thin with an exquisite S grind. It’s polished to a mirrored finish and has a nice asymmetrical handle. The spine and choil are nicely rounded and polished. It rock chops well and is a laser sharp slicer. Here’s a few pics:















As luck would have it the knife arrived just as I was starting to prep dinner ... “afternoon tea” to our Aussie friends. So ... I put the rust bucket to work and welcome it to my family. Tonight’s fare ... reverse seared strip loin, fried sweet onions and fresh mushrooms. Here’s a few pics ...












Welcome to your new home rust bucket, you will be loved, used and appreciated. AND ... as your maker intended, you will never be sold. Period!


----------



## labor of love

New Shihan arrived. These handles he’s working with now are really special.
(Atleast to me they are)


----------



## ian

labor of love said:


> View attachment 71863
> View attachment 71859
> View attachment 71860
> View attachment 71861
> View attachment 71862
> New Shihan arrived. These handles he’s working with now are really special.
> (Atleast to me they are)View attachment 71859
> View attachment 71860
> View attachment 71861
> View attachment 71862



Is it a lefty grind this time?


----------



## ashy2classy

zeaderan said:


> Finally got my 210 mab direct from tf. always a good feeling getting a new knife in the mail.


This profile looks amazing to me. Enjoy!


----------



## labor of love

Here’s shihan choil shot.


----------



## labor of love

@ian haven't had a chance to use it yet. But yeah, just feeling the grind w my finger tips it feels very 50/50


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> @ian haven't had a chance to use it yet. But yeah, just feeling the grind w my finger tips it feels very 50/50


Looks 50:50 to me. I've got my name down for a Honyaki


----------



## zeaderan

ashy2classy said:


> This profile looks amazing to me. Enjoy!


Thanks Ashy! It feels great to use. So much hype, hate, and doubt recently made me want to experience it first hand since it was within budget.
LOL, while I'm in a gambling mood next up maybe a Takeda once the knife budget is replenished


----------



## marc4pt0

@labor of love , Shihan looks dope. Hopefully it’ll be at ecg. Also, what’s the blade next to it on the right in the group pic?


----------



## ashy2classy

Corradobrit1 said:


> Looks 50:50 to me. I've got my name down for a Honyaki


Same.


----------



## CiderBear

labor of love said:


> Here’s shihan choil shot.View attachment 71865



Nice one!


----------



## thermophile

labor of love said:


> Here’s shihan choil shot.View attachment 71865


What kind of wood is that?


----------



## dafox

labor of love said:


> View attachment 71863
> View attachment 71859
> View attachment 71860
> View attachment 71861
> View attachment 71862
> New Shihan arrived. These handles he’s working with now are really special.
> (Atleast to me they are)View attachment 71859
> View attachment 71860
> View attachment 71861
> View attachment 71862


What are the other knives in the photo? Thanks


----------



## labor of love

dafox said:


> What are the other knives in the photo? Thanks


Shigehiro 270 Mac Pro 270 suji watanabe 240


----------



## labor of love

marc4pt0 said:


> @labor of love , Shihan looks dope. Hopefully it’ll be at ecg. Also, what’s the blade next to it on the right in the group pic?


Shigehiro 270


----------



## labor of love

thermophile said:


> What kind of wood is that?


I believe it’s called Ash.


----------



## thermophile

labor of love said:


> I believe it’s called Ash.


I've never seen ash with that dark of rings. It looks great!


----------



## MarkC

thermophile said:


> I've never seen ash with that dark of rings. It looks great!


I have one and the handle is called burnt white ash.


----------



## Acidwash

Mr. Prull calls this handle shou sugi ban ash. Basically slightly charred ash.


----------



## dmonterisi

excruciating 4 weeks from purchase to arrival as it sat in chicago customs for 3 weeks but super excited it finally arrived. making easy work of shredding brussel sprouts.


----------



## nakneker

dmonterisi said:


> excruciating 4 weeks from purchase to arrival as it sat in chicago customs for 3 weeks but super excited it finally arrived. making easy work of shredding brussel sprouts.


What is it?


----------



## Corradobrit1

nakneker said:


> What is it?


One of Robin's finest


----------



## dmonterisi

Corradobrit1 said:


> One of Robin's finest



240 aebl Dalman. ive been chasing for a year or so.


----------



## nakneker

dmonterisi said:


> 240 aebl Dalman. ive been chasing for a year or so.


Such a neat looking knife, congrats!


----------



## CiderBear

Thanks so much @childermass!

Bonus pic: tiny suji or monstrous nakiri?


----------



## Brian Weekley

My bet ... 185mm. Maker? How do you like the nakiri?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Brian Weekley said:


> My bet ... 185mm. Maker? How do you like the nakiri?


More like 210


----------



## CiderBear

Corradobrit1 said:


> More like 210


220 

@Brian Weekley they're both Watanabes. The nakiri I'm just borrowing.


----------



## andrewlefilms

new to me! K&S Tanaka Ginsan 210


----------



## Acidwash




----------



## Acidwash

Some weeks it rains Kasumi Raquins.


----------



## dmonterisi

Acidwash said:


> View attachment 71946
> 
> 
> Some weeks it rains Kasumi Raquins.



nice pickups. that bunka looks fantastic. what is the length?


----------



## thebradleycrew

dmonterisi said:


> nice pickups. that bunka looks fantastic. what is the length?


150x52. I might just happen to know.


----------



## Acidwash

Beat me to it! The other is 280 x 58mm. Both 145sc.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Acidwash said:


> Beat me to it! The other is 280 x 58mm. Both 145sc.


*wink


----------



## valgard

Acidwash said:


> View attachment 71946
> 
> 
> Some weeks it rains Kasumi Raquins.


Love that nashiji gyuto


----------



## valgard

Here for a temporary stop but here nonetheless [emoji23]


----------



## soigne_west

An expensive month...


----------



## ashy2classy

soigne_west said:


> An expensive month...


How's that Kipp? It used to be mine. I kinda miss it. Enjoy all the new toys!


----------



## CiderBear

ashy2classy said:


> How's that Kipp? It used to be mine. I kinda miss it. Enjoy all the new toys!



I feel like 25% of the used knives circulating around used to be yours, ashy!


----------



## soigne_west

ashy2classy said:


> How's that Kipp? It used to be mine. I kinda miss it. Enjoy all the new toys!



I really like it. It suits me well. It’s height, length and heft were exactly what I was looking for. It’s a looker too!!


----------



## bahamaroot

valgard said:


> Here for a temporary stop but here nonetheless [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 71964
> View attachment 71965
> View attachment 71966


It might have to get "temporarily lost" if it was here for a "temporary stop".


----------



## Barmoley

ashy2classy said:


> How's that Kipp? It used to be mine. I kinda miss it. Enjoy all the new toys!


When a WTB request perfectly fits the knife you have, you got to let it go, don’t you? Isn't matching knives with people what we do here?


----------



## Acidwash

That’s been my experience!


----------



## soigne_west

Barmoley said:


> When a WTB request perfectly fits the knife you have, you got to let it go, don’t you? Isn't matching knives with people what we do here?



barmoley, you really hit the nail on the head with this one... although mostly everything you put up I think would suit me well. Even had to tell myself “No you can’t afford it right now Graham” on that Newham. It was a pleasure doing business with you!


----------



## minibatataman

andrewlefilms said:


> View attachment 71937
> 
> 
> new to me! K&S Tanaka Ginsan 210


How did you find the handle?


----------



## valgard

bahamaroot said:


> It might have to get "temporarily lost" if it was here for a "temporary stop".


I feel the same way [emoji23]


----------



## _THS_

Comet gyuto, spicy white, 260mm


----------



## IsoJ

Wow, stunning blade


----------



## Chefgibson

andrewlefilms said:


> View attachment 71937
> 
> 
> new to me! K&S Tanaka Ginsan 210



Nice pickup! 
The edge and retention on these are amazing. Use mine daily


----------



## valgard

_THS_ said:


> Comet gyuto, spicy white, 260mmView attachment 72002
> View attachment 72003
> View attachment 72004
> View attachment 72005
> View attachment 72006


Oh yeah!


----------



## Panamapeet

valgard said:


> I feel the same way [emoji23]


I do not


----------



## pgugger

Couldn't help myself and picked up a Jiro Tsuchime 240 mm gyuto from CKC. Haven't tried it yet, but gotta say it is something special. Really nice weight (260 g) and balance to it. Beautiful craftsmanship and finish (not that you can tell from my mediocre pictures haha). I really like the tagayasan handle too.


----------



## pgugger

Also got this Okeya 24 mm wide kogatana in W#2 recently. Handy and good-looking little utility knife.


----------



## panda

pgugger said:


> Couldn't help myself and picked up a Jiro Tsuchime 240 mm gyuto from CKC. Haven't tried it yet, but gotta say it is something special. Really nice weight (260 g) and balance to it. Beautiful craftsmanship and finish (not that you can tell from my mediocre pictures haha). I really like the tagayasan handle too.
> 
> View attachment 72086
> 
> View attachment 72085


Ok this looks pretty awesome. How does it cut? And what is the steel like


----------



## Hassanbensober

Couple of BST gems. Funayukis single bevel and hybrid. Kitaoka lefty I rehandled with a Anton courtesy of @Cheeks1989 and I loved the new look Shig ku santoku turned funayuki by @ma_sha1 recently used this knife for a couple shifts on both veg and proteins and it’s a rockstar. Nicely done!


----------



## pgugger

panda said:


> Ok this looks pretty awesome. How does it cut? And what is the steel like



I just got it today and only cut one onion but its great so far. Nice thin tip, relatively tall, with large flat spot. I haven't sharpened it and am not sure I would be the best person to comment on the steel but I don't see any issues. Honestly, I was a little nervous pulling the trigger on this knife because of the mixed reviews in the pass around thread, but I am definitely happy I got it. It's a great knife and I really appreciate the craftsmanship and style. Actually, I just posted in a thread on favorite knives that this might be a contender for me... we'll see.


----------



## ma_sha1

Hassanbensober said:


> View attachment 72103
> Couple of BST gems. Funayukis single bevel and hybrid. Kitaoka lefty I rehandled with a Anton courtesy of @Cheeks1989 and I loved the new look Shig ku santoku turned funayuki by @ma_sha1 recently used this knife for a couple shifts on both veg and proteins and it’s a rockstar. Nicely done!




Thanks buddy!

Took some risk altering the brand new Shig. KU, glad to see it come through the other end & be put through some real use.


----------



## pd7077

Some people like lasers, but I’m not one of those people. Yamahide W#1 270 with one of the best KU finishes my eyes have ever seen. 274x60 and a monstrous 438g


----------



## rob

amazing photos!


----------



## Froztitanz

pd7077 said:


> Some people like lasers, but I’m not one of those people. Yamahide W#1 270 with one of the best KU finishes my eyes have ever seen. 274x60 and a monstrous 438g


That knife looks absolutely gorgeous. Congrats to you on grabbing that beast!


----------



## labor of love

pd7077 said:


> monstrous 438 grams


----------



## pd7077

labor of love said:


>



I forgot the choil shot


----------



## panda

what does a 270 kato weigh in comparison?


----------



## pd7077

panda said:


> what does a 270 kato weigh in comparison?



I wish I knew [emoji23] My next heaviest 270 would be the Toyama honyaki (350g)


----------



## crocca86

Not new but got some sweet kasumi finish done by v467c Brian Raquin 220x55 wrought iron work horse and 205x58 normal grind


----------



## valgard

crocca86 said:


> Not new but got some sweet kasumi finish done by v467c Brian Raquin 220x55 wrought iron work horse and 205x58 normal grind
> View attachment 72241
> View attachment 72240
> View attachment 72238
> View attachment 72239


Amazing polish by Lee. Very sweet knives.


----------



## crocca86

valgard said:


> Amazing polish by Lee. Very sweet knives.


He knows how to work some magic!!!


----------



## Eitan78

panda said:


> what does a 270 kato weigh in comparison?


about 300g


----------



## adam92




----------



## ashy2classy

pd7077 said:


> Some people like lasers, but I’m not one of those people. Yamahide W#1 270 with one of the best KU finishes my eyes have ever seen. 274x60 and a monstrous 438g


Crazy dude! Enjoy!


----------



## ashy2classy

adam92 said:


> View attachment 72354


Tanaka? Looks great!


----------



## adam92

ashy2classy said:


> Tanaka? Looks great!


Unfortunately it wasn't TANAKA.
Is was Yoshimi Kato Blue super, great profile with good edge retention, not hard to sharpen.


----------



## Scooter

This is my first post after New Member Check-in. Been lurking for a few months and learning a lot from this great resource of knife and food knowledge.

Anyway, this is my new knife. I know the image quality is not up to those I see in this thread. Just took this with my phone. 


Blenheim Forge gyuto 220 mm blade. Been using a Wusthof classic 8" chefs. So far, really liking the gyuto a lot.


----------



## andrewlefilms

minibatataman said:


> How did you find the handle?



I bought it secondhand but Knives and Stones Australia used to sell upgraded Tanakas with rounded choils and spines and the ebony/brass handle


----------



## marc4pt0

230mm by Kamon


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Scooter said:


> This is my first post after New Member Check-in. Been lurking for a few months and learning a lot from this great resource of knife and food knowledge.
> 
> Anyway, this is my new knife. I know the image quality is not up to those I see in this thread. Just took this with my phone. View attachment 72359
> Blenheim Forge gyuto 220 mm blade. Been using a Wusthof classic 8" chefs. So far, really liking the gyuto a lot.



Never heard of the maker, but like that copper ferrule. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Acidwash

marc4pt0 said:


> 230mm by Kamon
> 
> View attachment 72366



Outstanding!


----------



## daddy yo yo

marc4pt0 said:


> 230mm by Kamon
> 
> View attachment 72366


Looks almost as good as mine...


----------



## minibatataman

andrewlefilms said:


> I bought it secondhand but Knives and Stones Australia used to sell upgraded Tanakas with rounded choils and spines and the ebony/brass handle


Haha no I mean how do you like it? Im buying a Tanaka as a gift for someone and I like the looks of the ebony/brass a lot more than the ebony/horn handles, so I was wondering how they fair.


----------



## adam92

Which one looks better ?

Not a new knife just try different sharpen method..


----------



## marc4pt0

Which toe is next?


----------



## ma_sha1




----------



## P.Smash

Scooter- That's a purty blade


----------



## ashy2classy

adam92 said:


> Unfortunately it wasn't TANAKA.
> Is was Yoshimi Kato Blue super, great profile with good edge retention, not hard to sharpen.


Ah yeah that makes sense. It's too clean to be a Tanaka.  I really like Kato/Kanehiro knives.


----------



## P.Smash

Scooter said:


> This is my first post after New Member Check-in. Been lurking for a few months and learning a lot from this great resource of knife and food knowledge.
> 
> Anyway, this is my new knife. I know the image quality is not up to those I see in this thread. Just took this with my phone. View attachment 72359
> Blenheim Forge gyuto 220 mm blade. Been using a Wusthof classic 8" chefs. So far, really liking the gyuto a lot.





Scooter said:


> This is my first post after New Member Check-in. Been lurking for a few months and learning a lot from this great resource of knife and food knowledge.
> 
> Anyway, this is my new knife. I know the image quality is not up to those I see in this thread. Just took this with my phone. View attachment 72359
> Blenheim Forge gyuto 220 mm blade. Been using a Wusthof classic 8" chefs. So far, really liking the gyuto a lot.




This one!!


----------



## Scooter

P.Smash said:


> Scooter- That's a purty blade



Thanks! Another member had a nice review of this knife which helped me decide to get it.


----------



## Dhoff

My first ever custom, from Isasmedjan 

I'm looking very much forward to testing this beast, approximately 200mm, heel height 50mm

Wood for handle is mystery wood I inherited. Very flagrant and no one in Denmark has been able to identify it as of yet. The nordic runes say "Munin" one of Odins ravens. Munin roughly translates to "Memory" from old Nordic, I felt it appropriate due to the origins of the wood.

Jonas was a pleasure to work with, he is extremely service minded and I learned a lot on how to specify my needs and wants :=)


----------



## bahamaroot

Nice puppy foot knife!


----------



## andrewlefilms

minibatataman said:


> Haha no I mean how do you like it? Im buying a Tanaka as a gift for someone and I like the looks of the ebony/brass a lot more than the ebony/horn handles, so I was wondering how they fair.



I love it! Definitely really heavy but the Tanaka has a good weight to it that balances it all out. Feels nice and smooth and it looks great


----------



## marc4pt0

Dhoff said:


> View attachment 72403
> View attachment 72404
> View attachment 72405
> View attachment 72406
> 
> View attachment 72403
> View attachment 72404
> View attachment 72405
> View attachment 72406
> View attachment 72407
> View attachment 72408
> 
> 
> My first ever custom, from Isasmedjan
> 
> I'm looking very much forward to testing this beast, approximately 200mm, heel height 50mm
> 
> Wood for handle is mystery wood I inherited. Very flagrant and no one in Denmark has been able to identify it as of yet. The nordic runes say "Munin" one of Odins ravens. Munin roughly translates to "Memory" from old Nordic, I felt it appropriate due to the origins of the wood.
> 
> Jonas was a pleasure to work with, he is extremely service minded and I learned a lot on how to specify my needs and wants :=)



Nice score


----------



## Pauldoduy

Hi everyone,

This is my collection.
1. Honyaki gyuto Shirogami #1 240mm from Suisin.
2. Honyaki chef knife W2 tool steel 240mm from Greg Cimms.
3. Honyaki gyuto Shirogami #3 240mm from Jikko.
4. Kiritsuke R2 steel 240mm from Jikko.
5. Gyuto 52100 steel 240mm from Wanchana.
6. Chef knife dual core damascus steel 8" from KAI Shun.
7. Chef knife SG2 161 layers 8 1/2" from KAI Shun.
8. Chef knife SG2 65 layers 8" from KAI Shun.
9. Petty VG1 steel 135mm from Sanjo.

https://ibb.co/FD1THY1
https://ibb.co/RQhKkRh


----------



## milkbaby

Scooter said:


> This is my first post after New Member Check-in. Been lurking for a few months and learning a lot from this great resource of knife and food knowledge.
> 
> Anyway, this is my new knife. I know the image quality is not up to those I see in this thread. Just took this with my phone. View attachment 72359
> Blenheim Forge gyuto 220 mm blade. Been using a Wusthof classic 8" chefs. So far, really liking the gyuto a lot.



Welcome to the addiction LOL. The Blenheim folks always make knives that look beautiful to my eyes. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## panda

Pauldoduy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my collection.
> 1. Honyaki gyuto Shirogami #1 240mm from Suisin.
> 2. Honyaki chef knife W2 tool steel 240mm from Greg Cimm2.
> 3. Honyaki gyuto Shirogami #4 240mm from Jikko.
> 4. Kiritsuke R2 steel 240mm from Jikko.
> 5. Gyuto 52100 steel 240mm from Wanchana.
> 6. Chef knife dual core damascus steel 8" from KAI Shun.
> 7. Chef knife SG2 161 layers 8 1/2" from KAI Shun.
> 8. Chef knife SG2 65 layers 8" from KAI Shun.
> 9. Petty VG1 steel 135mm from Sanjo.
> 
> https://ibb.co/FD1THY1
> https://ibb.co/RQhKkRh


Please share more pics of suisin honyaki and details!!


----------



## pgugger

Pair of Yoshimitsu Tamahagane knives with nashiji finish and semi-custom bog oak handles. 165 mm nakiri and 210 gyuto.


----------



## Dhoff

marc4pt0 said:


> Nice score



Thank you, I'm very happy and still look forward to using it. At this rate it Will last my whole lifetime


----------



## labor of love

Nothing special, just a carbon heiji. I reminded him that I’m a lefty and he didn’t disappoint. Such a thin edge!


----------



## TSF415

labor of love said:


> Nothing special, just a carbon heiji. I reminded him that I’m a lefty and he didn’t disappoint. Such a thin edge!View attachment 72607
> View attachment 72608
> View attachment 72609


Awesome! When I look at that choil, it’s clear as day it’s a lefty! Lol


----------



## CiderBear

labor of love said:


> Nothing special, just a carbon heiji. I reminded him that I’m a lefty and he didn’t disappoint. Such a thin edge!View attachment 72607
> View attachment 72608
> View attachment 72609



Is this the one that dethroned the Toyama?


----------



## labor of love

Lol, no. They cut entirely different.
The deal w Toyama is I just over spent on knives in a short period of time. The Toyama was an easy sell, and I offered to rebuy it from the purchaser if he’s not too into it.


----------



## Barmoley

labor of love said:


> Nothing special, just a carbon heiji. I reminded him that I’m a lefty and he didn’t disappoint. Such a thin edge!View attachment 72607
> View attachment 72608
> View attachment 72609


Thank god, a true lefty, don't need to ask for dibs in a week or two when you are done with it.


----------



## labor of love

Barmoley said:


> Thank god, a true lefty, don't need to ask for dibs in a week or two when you are done with it.


Oh god, stop stealing @daveb jokes


----------



## Alder26

labor of love said:


> Nothing special, just a carbon heiji. I reminded him that I’m a lefty and he didn’t disappoint. Such a thin edge!View attachment 72607
> View attachment 72608
> View attachment 72609


How thick is the spine on that heiji? 
I got a KU from him a while back and it was 4-5mm thicc with basically no taper at all.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

I sent heiji an email about a 250 mm semi stainless with a height around 54 mm and a higher shinogi line but obviously I would leave it up to him where he thinks it should be. I gave him an idea of where I would like it and it sounded like he has gotten complaints from people who asked him to make knives like this that the knife becomes weak and bends lol. So he said it would have to be a 50 mm height. So I said if it can be 250/54 with a little bit thinner of a grind than normal I’m good with that. I put it in his hands. Never heard back from him haha. Probably just busy. Would love one in the future. That looks great man!


----------



## labor of love

Alder26 said:


> How thick is the spine on that heiji?
> I got a KU from him a while back and it was 4-5mm thicc with basically no taper at all.


This one is probably similar. It honestly doesn’t bother me at all that Heiji KU often comes with very little taper.


----------



## labor of love

Robert Lavacca said:


> I sent heiji an email about a 250 mm semi stainless with a height around 54 mm and a higher shinogi line but obviously I would leave it up to him where he thinks it should be. I gave him an idea of where I would like it and it sounded like he has gotten complaints from people who asked him to make knives like this that the knife becomes weak and bends lol. So he said it would have to be a 50 mm height. So I said if it can be 250/54 with a little bit thinner of a grind than normal I’m good with that. I put it in his hands. Never heard back from him haha. Probably just busy. Would love one in the future. That looks great man!


It’s funny you mention it, there was a miscommunication somehow in our emails...when 6 monthes arrived I asked him if my knife was close and he responded that it was never made. He apologized and told me he would have it made ASAP. I think he cranked this one out for me in 5 weeks.


----------



## Kgp

New Shihan petty with custom handle from pcpken. Had him match handle from earlier Shihan.
Ken


----------



## Barmoley

labor of love said:


> Oh god, stop stealing @daveb jokes


Why? Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. If a joke is good it is good......


----------



## TSF415

I got the chance to snag a sweet Heiji Carbon off BST the other day. It’s a big boy coming in at 280mm. Other knife is my moritaka which was my first j-knife bought way back when.... when I used to stalk the old forum and it was a hot knife. I know now things changed shortly after. Lol


----------



## Supraunleaded

Konosuke Fujiyama Vintage Swedish Carbon 240mm
Blacksmith: Yoshikazu Tanaka
Sharpener: Morihiro

Tosho's instagram has more glamour shots for sure, but this is just magnificent to behold. It arrived with a light layer of oil, hence some haziness.


----------



## Xenif

Got this from a trade a few weeks ago, have been putting some time into it, thinned it a bit and then polished her up

Tesshu Mazaki K-Tip Gyuto 240+, handle by @Danzo


----------



## childermass

Xenif said:


> Got this from a trade a few weeks ago, have been putting some time into it, thinned it a bit and then polished her up
> 
> Tesshu Mazaki K-Tip Gyuto 240+, handle by @Danzo
> 
> View attachment 72705
> View attachment 72706
> View attachment 72707
> View attachment 72709



What a beautiful knife and awesome finish!


----------



## CiderBear

Supraunleaded said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama Vintage Swedish Carbon 240mm
> Blacksmith: Yoshikazu Tanaka
> Sharpener: Morihiro
> 
> Tosho's instagram has more glamour shots for sure, but this is just magnificent to behold. It arrived with a light layer of oil, hence some haziness.
> View attachment 72636
> 
> View attachment 72641
> 
> View attachment 72640
> View attachment 72637
> View attachment 72639
> View attachment 72638



Bah gawd I like everything about this knife


----------



## daddy yo yo

Supraunleaded said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama Vintage Swedish Carbon 240mm
> Blacksmith: Yoshikazu Tanaka
> Sharpener: Morihiro
> 
> Tosho's instagram has more glamour shots for sure, but this is just magnificent to behold. It arrived with a light layer of oil, hence some haziness.
> View attachment 72636
> 
> View attachment 72641
> 
> View attachment 72640
> View attachment 72637
> View attachment 72639
> View attachment 72638


one of the nicest here for a while!


----------



## inferno

pd7077 said:


> Some people like lasers, but I’m not one of those people. Yamahide W#1 270 with one of the best KU finishes my eyes have ever seen. 274x60 and a monstrous 438g




wow very brutal and cool hammer pattern on that one.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous knife. Wow! ... Bring on the apocalypse!


----------



## MrHiggins

Xenif said:


> Got this from a trade a few weeks ago, have been putting some time into it, thinned it a bit and then polished her up
> 
> Tesshu Mazaki K-Tip Gyuto 240+, handle by @Danzo
> 
> View attachment 72705
> View attachment 72706
> View attachment 72707
> View attachment 72709


I owned that for a little while. It's a really, really great knife!


----------



## Acidwash

Man, there is just something about Kamon knives that gets me every time. I am trying to branch out, but keep ending up with them in my hand.


----------



## Acidwash

Family shot. A 270, a 262, and a 250, all in very different styles, all excellent.


----------



## Acidwash




----------



## Acidwash

Attempted to capture the wild distal taper, don’t think I got the camera angle right, but hopefully the general idea is there.


----------



## TSF415

Acidwash said:


> View attachment 72734
> 
> 
> Family shot. A 270, a 262, and a 250, all in very different styles, all excellent.


What’s you favorite characteristics of them?


----------



## CB1968

K&S BLUE #1 Mizu-Honyaki 245 x 55mm 
Forged by Togashi-San, sharpened by Tosa-San


----------



## Brian Weekley

*Takeda Squared
*
When I received my first Takeda knife, a Sasanoha I think, I was immediately very impressed with its thin blade and cutting ability. I prefer reactive blades and a rustic karouchi finish. When I discovered that Takeda had discontinued the reactive AS series I resolved to try and pick up as many of the AS series as I could find. One of the earliest knives was a 300mm Gyuto from Tosho Knife Arts. The latest was a tall Nakiri that I bought courtesy of Brontes. The only use that I put them to was a quick “naughty schoolboy” test slicing potatoes. 

With the imminent arrival of spring and BBQ season here in Victoria I decided to fire up my Green Egg for some beef long ribs BBQ. My favourite accompaniment is a mustard based coleslaw. Lots of chopping including a big cabbage. Perfect meal to formally welcome two of my Takeda’s to the family. 

Here’s a pic of the pair. 






The first is my Takeda Cabbage Killer An AS (Aogami Super Steel) Gyuto Nominally 300mm, but the Blade Length is 320mm, Edge Length 315mm, depth 67mm and 2.85mm thick. Takeda’s trademark “S” grind. Here’s a couple of pics ...
















Next up of the Takeda pair is his AS series Tall Nakiri. Blade length 187mm, Edge Length 177mm, Height 62.3mm. Thickness 2.55mm. 152gms. Also Aogami Super Steel and like the Gyuto a Rosewood handle and ebony ferrule. Here’s a couple of pics ...











Combined I used them to prepare a big batch of my favourite “mustard” slaw. A slaw that features lots of heat and no mayo! Tastes best when the flavours are allowed to “meld” overnight. Here’s a pic ...






Tomorrow ... monster beef long ribs on the Green Egg. 

Now ... how do these Takeda’s perform. All Takeda’s are fearsome cutting machines. The cabbage killer literally fell through the big cabbage. Chopping was a breeze. The tall Nakiri was the hands down winner of the “Naughty Schoolboy” contest. Next to no stiction. Aogami super steel is one of my favourite steels to sharpen. Easy to obtain a psycho sharp edge. The rustic kurouchi blade seems impervious to rust and I find the finish very attractive.

Takeda’s knives may not be for everyone but they are perfect to me. If you can find one ... buy it!


----------



## fuzion




----------



## inferno

Acidwash said:


> View attachment 72735



love the mokume! why cant all materials look like that?


----------



## Acidwash

TSF415 said:


> What’s you favorite characteristics of them?


Well, the distal taper makes for a knife that can do fairly delicate work despite all of these being fairly large knives. I do paring knife stuff like peeling an apple with the 270 some times just to show off. Corny I know. The handles are amongst comfortable I have held.
Also, the balance of all of them is perfect for my pinch grip. It is kind of amazing that the balance point of all three knives is basically in the exact same spot, despite being different sizes, grinds, and handle materials. The 1.2519 tungsten steel is good as well, and he really knows how to use it. Plus they are just so cool looking. And I will shut up now.


----------



## TSF415

Acidwash said:


> Well, the distal taper makes for a knife that can do fairly delicate work despite all of these being fairly large knives. I do paring knife stuff like peeling an apple with the 270 some times just to show off. Corny I know. The handles are amongst comfortable I have held.
> Also, the balance of all of them is perfect for my pinch grip. It is kind of amazing that the balance point of all three knives is basically in the exact same spot, despite being different sizes, grinds, and handle materials. The 1.2519 tungsten steel is good as well, and he really knows how to use it. Plus they are just so cool looking. And I will shut up now.


Do you have a preference between the deep “s” grind vs just the hammered finish?


----------



## Acidwash

It’s a real toss up honestly. Very fond of them both


----------



## zizirex

Got it from @mmartin 






I like how it performs, mono steel laser is really different on hand feel and tactile.

I'm gonna use it for a while let's see how it sharpens.


----------



## F-Flash

Acidwash said:


> View attachment 72734
> 
> 
> Family shot. A 270, a 262, and a 250, all in very different styles, all excellent.



I might have stumbled on denty kamon on his ig story last night.  Always wanted to try one. Can't wait!


----------



## jacko9

Just got a 21st birthday present for my granddaughter from Watanabe to go along with her Christmas present now that she is starting out in life I thought I'd get some nice kitchen tools. Watanabe Pro 180mm Nakiri stainless clad blue KU and a Wat. Pro stainless clad blue 180 Gyuto both with say's.


----------



## TSF415

F-Flash said:


> I might have stumbled on denty kamon on his ig story last night.  Always wanted to try one. Can't wait!


I saw the first 2 posts and then put my phone down. When I watched the rest of his story I was bummed. Lol. Nice catch. Enjoy!


----------



## friz

Supraunleaded said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama Vintage Swedish Carbon 240mm
> Blacksmith: Yoshikazu Tanaka
> Sharpener: Morihiro
> 
> Tosho's instagram has more glamour shots for sure, but this is just magnificent to behold. It arrived with a light layer of oil, hence some haziness.
> View attachment 72636
> 
> View attachment 72641
> 
> View attachment 72640
> View attachment 72637
> View attachment 72639
> View attachment 72638


WOW nice Kono. I haven't seen anywhere listed this knife for sale. I assume, is it a custom order you put through Tosho? @Supraunleaded ?


----------



## Acidwash

F-Flash said:


> I might have stumbled on denty kamon on his ig story last night.  Always wanted to try one. Can't wait!



Nice pick up! Your going to be stoked.


----------



## Iggy

Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo 240mm Migaki Gyuto Knife (Aogami #1)











Tanaka Blacksmith
Kyuzo Sharpener
Taihei Handle
Kakuyoshi Finisher
Such a great knife 

Iggy


----------



## Gregmega

Iggy said:


> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo 240mm Migaki Gyuto Knife (Aogami #1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanaka Blacksmith
> Kyuzo Sharpener
> Taihei Handle
> Kakuyoshi Finisher
> Such a great knife
> 
> Iggy



That looks great. I have the ku and it’s a beast, but gosh darnit if it’s not just a bit too big/heavy for me. Wondering if the migaki is more my speed.


----------



## Iggy

@Gregmega For my taste it's quite a light speedy blade, yes. 3mm blade thickness, about 200g.


----------



## panda

Sukenari white1 honyaki suji, this thing is freaking awesome!! Asymmetric convex grind but I swear there is a concave forged into left face.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Barmoley said:


> Thank god, a true lefty, don't need to ask for dibs in a week or two when you are done with it.


Yeah, but that leaves all us lefty folks in the game still.


----------



## Supraunleaded

friz said:


> WOW nice Kono. I haven't seen anywhere listed this knife for sale. I assume, is it a custom order you put through Tosho? @Supraunleaded ?


Not a custom, but was selected to purchase it through a raffle. Funny story I was looking for a vintage swedish carbon and came across Hitohira's Vintage Swedish Carbon first and thought, this is a rare opportunity to get one so why not. Then as it happens, I was selected to purchase the Konosuke. Choil shots show the difference in sharpeners. The last pic is worth a chuckle too, as both Tosho and Hitohira gifted identical vegetable peelers with the knives. So, anyone in the US want a free red vegetable peeler?


----------



## panda

steel feels freaking great! A lot like Mizuno white2 honyaki.

This is with a 60 second 1k edge.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Jiro No. 43 with burnt chestnut handle installed by me
View attachment 72819


----------



## Gregmega

Iggy said:


> @Gregmega For my taste it's quite a light speedy blade, yes. 3mm blade thickness, about 200g.



Oh yes, definitely more nimble. Looks dope.


----------



## pd7077

I loved the Yamahide KU so much that I grabbed the suminagashi version in aogami super. Edge length is 274mm; heel height is 57mm; weight is still a beefy 431g. Asymmetric convex grind looks like it should be fun.


----------



## Brian Weekley

As I finished up my special coleslaw using my Takeda’s the postman delivered my new honyaki gyuto by Robin Dalman. As a pair of family birthday dinners was set for today which I thought it was a perfect opportunity to welcome my new member to the family. It’s a 240x55x3.5mm “Dalman S Grind” Honyaki gyuto. Uhb20c Carbon steel. Full tang western style burnt oak handle. In all delivered beautifully ground and exquisitely sharp. Here’s a few pics of the knife as delivered.












My new Dalman had to be pressed into service for two dishes. First up my most amazing BBQ’d beans dish. Lots of chopping, cooked and reduced on the BBQ these are true BBQ’s candy.









Lastly my beef long ribs slow smoked on my Green Egg ...











Whether prepping veges or carving beef, the Dalman is an amazing Knife. Beautifully balanced in a pinch grip and sharp as can be imagined. A gorgeous knife.

Oh yes ... the start of a beautiful patina brought joy to my heart.


----------



## AT5760

Nice knife @Brian Weekley! Care to share that bean recipe ?


----------



## ashy2classy

pd7077 said:


> I loved the Yamahide KU so much that I grabbed the suminagashi version in aogami super. Edge length is 274mm; heel height is 57mm; weight is still a beefy 431g. Asymmetric convex grind looks like it should be fun.


----------



## panda

aboynamedsuita said:


> Jiro No. 43 with burnt chestnut handle installed by me


where did you get the handle?


----------



## panda

@Brian Weekley tasty looking food!!


----------



## bahamaroot

pd7077 said:


> I loved the Yamahide KU so much that I grabbed the suminagashi version in aogami super. Edge length is 274mm; heel height is 57mm; weight is still a beefy 431g. Asymmetric convex grind looks like it should be fun.


One beautiful zombie slayer!


----------



## Brian Weekley

AT5760 said:


> Nice knife @Brian Weekley! Care to share that bean recipe ?



No problem ... I’ll put it on the “Recipe’s” forum. It really is BBQ candy. Yum!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Today’s choice:


----------



## Michi

daddy yo yo said:


> Today’s choice


That looks a lot like a KS that starts with "C"


----------



## Brian Weekley

Gorgeous knife and picture. 

If you cut Brussel sprouts you might want to check for some “orange patina”.


----------



## luther

Nothing shown for a long time - what landed in February:


----------



## Acidwash

Damn. Nice! I would love to hear your impressions of the new Kamon handle.


----------



## TSF415

Brian Weekley said:


> Gorgeous knife and picture.
> 
> If you cut Brussel sprouts you might want to check for some “orange patina”.


Orange patina not guaranteed but gas pretty much is.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Supraunleaded said:


> Not a custom, but was selected to purchase it through a raffle. Funny story I was looking for a vintage swedish carbon and came across Hitohira's Vintage Swedish Carbon first and thought, this is a rare opportunity to get one so why not. Then as it happens, I was selected to purchase the Konosuke. Choil shots show the difference in sharpeners. The last pic is worth a chuckle too, as both Tosho and Hitohira gifted identical vegetable peelers with the knives. So, anyone in the US want a free red vegetable peeler?
> View attachment 72810
> View attachment 72811
> View attachment 72812
> View attachment 72813
> View attachment 72814


That’s funny my fiancé brought me back a knife from tsubaya in Tokyo and they gave her that exact peeler


----------



## Ryndunk

Got this one yesterday. Sweet blade. My first knife by a western maker. Tall and thin. Cool profile works really well for me. Thanks @HSC /// Knives.


----------



## tchan001

Received this beauty from the mail today, my brand new Newham 224mm Gyuto in RWL-34 and Redwood Lace Burl. My photos are not as nice as on his site as I took them indoors. Check his entry at https://newhamknives.com/collections/frontpage/products/230mm-gyuto-in-rwl-34-and-redwood-lace-burl.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Gorgeous knife ... your pics are great!


----------



## Pauldoduy

panda said:


> Please share more pics of suisin honyaki and details!!


Here you are!


----------



## marc4pt0

Supraunleaded said:


> Not a custom, but was selected to purchase it through a raffle. Funny story I was looking for a vintage swedish carbon and came across Hitohira's Vintage Swedish Carbon first and thought, this is a rare opportunity to get one so why not. Then as it happens, I was selected to purchase the Konosuke. Choil shots show the difference in sharpeners. The last pic is worth a chuckle too, as both Tosho and Hitohira gifted identical vegetable peelers with the knives. So, anyone in the US want a free red vegetable peeler?
> View attachment 72810
> View attachment 72811
> View attachment 72812
> View attachment 72813
> View attachment 72814




Came really close to buying that Hitohira one. Now I kind of wish I did. Him and I had discussed it for a while, but in the end I didn’t pull the trigger


----------



## marc4pt0

tchan001 said:


> View attachment 72920
> View attachment 72923
> View attachment 72924
> View attachment 72925
> View attachment 72926
> View attachment 72927
> Received this beauty from the mail today, my brand new Newham 224mm Gyuto in RWL-34 and Redwood Lace Burl. My photos are not as nice as on his site as I took them indoors. Check his entry at https://newhamknives.com/collections/frontpage/products/230mm-gyuto-in-rwl-34-and-redwood-lace-burl.




LOVE that handle work! Such a great score, congrats. Have one on order myself. Looking fwd to it


----------



## marc4pt0

Supraunleaded said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama Vintage Swedish Carbon 240mm
> Blacksmith: Yoshikazu Tanaka
> Sharpener: Morihiro
> 
> Tosho's instagram has more glamour shots for sure, but this is just magnificent to behold. It arrived with a light layer of oil, hence some haziness.
> View attachment 72636
> 
> View attachment 72641
> 
> View attachment 72640
> View attachment 72637
> View attachment 72639
> View attachment 72638




If you ever decide to let this one go, please hit me up...


----------



## cheflarge

Froztitanz said:


> Konosuke Genkai Sanbonsugi Yanagi 300mm with Hon Urushi Lacquer handle and saya.
> View attachment 71431
> 
> View attachment 71438
> 
> View attachment 71434
> 
> View attachment 71439


!!DUDE!!! [emoji41]


----------



## milkbaby

tchan001 said:


> View attachment 72920
> View attachment 72923
> View attachment 72924
> View attachment 72925
> View attachment 72926
> View attachment 72927
> Received this beauty from the mail today, my brand new Newham 224mm Gyuto in RWL-34 and Redwood Lace Burl. My photos are not as nice as on his site as I took them indoors. Check his entry at https://newhamknives.com/collections/frontpage/products/230mm-gyuto-in-rwl-34-and-redwood-lace-burl.



That is a beauty! I don't normally do stainless, but this is one I'd make an exception for.


----------



## ashy2classy

luther said:


> Nothing shown for a long time - what landed in February:


That Marius!!!


----------



## milkbaby

pd7077 said:


> I loved the Yamahide KU so much that I grabbed the suminagashi version in aogami super. Edge length is 274mm; heel height is 57mm; weight is still a beefy 431g. Asymmetric convex grind looks like it should be fun.



That's a refined looking beast! The choil shot makes it look very right handed, looking forward to your impressions of performance.

The only thing I don't dig, which seems to be a thing on almost all J-knives, is lack of polish on the choil. They relieve the edges but it looks like it's still really rough finish on the majority of the surface of the choil.


----------



## Kgp

tchan001 said:


> View attachment 72920
> View attachment 72923
> View attachment 72924
> View attachment 72925
> View attachment 72926
> View attachment 72927
> Received this beauty from the mail today, my brand new Newham 224mm Gyuto in RWL-34 and Redwood Lace Burl. My photos are not as nice as on his site as I took them indoors. Check his entry at https://newhamknives.com/collections/frontpage/products/230mm-gyuto-in-rwl-34-and-redwood-lace-burl.


Love it!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Courtesy of Andreu I finally put my Marko Tsourkan S Grind Gyuto to work making its “welcome to the family” meal. This is an impeccably finished medium weight Gyuto. Perfectly sized for me. 246mm x 53mm x 3.68mm. 216gms. 52100 monosteel. Ironwood handle. Here’s a few pics ...















My kids are coming for dinner tomorrow for a “family planning session” something tells me it’s going to be expensive!

So I prepared one of my “all in” scalloped potato mains if I’m alone ... side if I’m eating with anybody else. Starts with a base layer of sliced russet potatoes. I let them soak in whipping cream for about 20 minutes then layer up with sliced sweet onions, red bell peppers, cubed ham, and a bit of your favourite shredded cheese mix, S&P. Do up a second layer then a third. Add a cup or so of milk and a bit of extra shredded cheese. Finish everything off with another bit of shredded cheese melted under the broiler. Throughout the Tsourkan demonstrated its cutting prowess. Here’s a few pics ...















Now here’s the best part. Check out the resultant patina from the meal prep ...


----------



## Dhoff

Brian Weekley said:


> Courtesy of Andreu I finally put my Marko Tsourkan S Grind Gyuto to work making its “welcome to the family” meal. This is an impeccably finished medium weight Gyuto. Perfectly sized for me. 246mm x 53mm x 3.68mm. 216gms. 52100 monosteel. Ironwood handle. Here’s a few pics ...
> 
> View attachment 73022
> View attachment 73023
> View attachment 73024
> View attachment 73025
> 
> 
> My kids are coming for dinner tomorrow for a “family planning session” something tells me it’s going to be expensive!
> 
> So I prepared one of my “all in” scalloped potato mains if I’m alone ... side if I’m eating with anybody else. Starts with a base layer of sliced russet potatoes. I let them soak in whipping cream for about 20 minutes then layer up with sliced sweet onions, red bell peppers, cubed ham, and a bit of your favourite shredded cheese mix, S&P. Do up a second layer then a third. Add a cup or so of milk and a bit of extra shredded cheese. Finish everything off with another bit of shredded cheese melted under the broiler. Throughout the Tsourkan demonstrated its cutting prowess. Here’s a few pics ...
> 
> View attachment 73026
> View attachment 73027
> View attachment 73028
> View attachment 73029
> 
> 
> Now here’s the best part. Check out the resultant patina from the meal prep ...
> 
> View attachment 73030



Well, keep the knife if you really want to.... but gimme that food! (and once again your house too please)


----------



## Brian Weekley

You’re too kind Dhoff, but the Tsourkan seemed quite at home puttering in the kitchen and admiring the view. Victoria is a lovely city and I would have trouble ever being away from the ocean!


----------



## marc4pt0

@Brian Weekley i came so close to jumping on that Marko. If it were his d shape or western handle it would be me posting pics of it


----------



## marc4pt0

Here’s one I got last week


----------



## Brian Weekley

marc4pt0 said:


> @Brian Weekley i came so close to jumping on that Marko. If it were his d shape or western handle it would be me posting pics of it



I’m not surprised we have some similar tastes in knives. Your Dalman looks great. My rust bucket has nicked me three times so far ... sure sign of a perfect knife in a perfect home.


----------



## J.C

the9nine gyuto and sujihiki
Gyuto wrought iron clad, 1.2519 core
230x55 255gram
Sujihiki stainless clad, AS core
265x40 190gram
Both using bog oak handle and ho wood saya

Both finished on aizu before they got to my hands, very very sharp and nasty edges


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Just picked up a Mazaki 240 gyuto. Went in to pick up an AS laser of some kind but I picked this up and fell in love. My first white steel knife, looking forward to the patina


----------



## Acidwash

Nice knife there!


----------



## valgard

Yanick 185x95mm cleaver


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Acidwash said:


> Dude, stealing knives is hella frowned upon.


Did my wife reach out to you? I am going to say it was spell check but I just suck


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

luther said:


> Nothing shown for a long time - what landed in February:


I love that Kamon so much... who is the maker of the other fine blade? I don’t recognize it and would really like to check out their work.


----------



## marc4pt0

@Malcolm Johnson thats a gyuto by Marius Smide if I’m not mistaken


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

marc4pt0 said:


> @Malcolm Johnson thats a gyuto by Marius Smide if I’m not mistaken


Just looked him up and that’s the guy. Thanks


----------



## panda

valgard said:


> Yanick 185x95mm cleaverView attachment 73168
> View attachment 73169
> View attachment 73171
> View attachment 73172
> View attachment 73174


yooo, how does this thing cut?


----------



## Dhoff

panda said:


> yooo, how does this thing cut?



It has a nice cleavage I bet.


----------



## Pamarill0

What just came in today!


----------



## J.C

Pamarill0 said:


> What just came in today



Oh hey, you got the twin little brother of my one. Nice pick


----------



## kidsos

Matt Jacobs said:


> Just picked up a Mazaki 240 gyuto. Went in to pick up an AS laser of some kind but I picked this up and fell in love. My first white steel knife, looking forward to the patina


Cleancut version? How are you liking it?


----------



## Matt Jacobs

kidsos said:


> Cleancut version? How are you liking it?


Purchased from a local store in Portland, OR. I have only used it once so far but it may be my favorite knife I have used. Onion, tomato, bell pepper, garlic and cucumber but it is fantastic. Very thick at the spine but incredibly thin edge so the grind makes food release very good. The out of box edge was the sharpest knife I have purchased. My only question so far is how disappointing will I be with edge retention with white steel. I may switch from soaking to some splash and go stones to make it easier to sharpen.


----------



## valgard

panda said:


> yooo, how does this thing cut?



This one is surgical. The separation is not it's strong point but definitely not bad considering how well it cuts.

You can check a video for a carrot here

https://www.instagram.com/p/B9UVPySH5UV/?igshid=269l506gs419


----------



## Robert Lavacca

labor of love said:


> Shigehiro 270


I can’t tell you how many times I looked at those man. 49-50 mm height makes me hesitant. That choil shot just looks so good though.


----------



## Barmoley

Robert Lavacca said:


> I can’t tell you how many times I looked at those man. 49-50 mm height makes me hesitant. That choil shot just looks so good though.


I think we've lately been overly concerned with height of the blade. More and more people want 55+ it seems on 240s and even on 210s sometimes. I've been playing with a few shorter ones lately 48-51 and I got to say some of them are excellent. Height allows a maker to do some things like having a stiff but thin blade or thin and yet heavier blade or more room for more funky geometry. On the other hand narrower blades also have benefits, less surface area, so less need for funky geometry. Can have less drag through taller produce, etc. 48+ is enough for knuckle clearance for most people, so don't discount a knife just because it is 49-50 at the heel. Mizuno KS I had was 49.5 mm at the heel and excellent.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Barmoley said:


> I think we've lately been overly concerned with height of the blade. More and more people want 55+ it seems on 240s and even on 210s sometimes. I've been playing with a few shorter ones lately 48-51 and I got to say some of them are excellent. Height allows a maker to do some things like having a stiff but thin blade or thin and yet heavier blade or more room for more funky geometry. On the other hand narrower blades also have benefits, less surface area, so less need for funky geometry. Can have less drag through taller produce, etc. 48+ is enough for knuckle clearance for most people, so don't discount a knife just because it is 49-50 at the heel. Mizuno KS I had was 49.5 mm at the heel and excellent.


I’m definitely guilty of that and I agree to everything you said. I really need to be more open minded. I do love tall gyutos but i have more than a few and it would be cool to try something different. I’ve heard nothing but good things about the shigehiro. Mizuno as well.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Just got this fine piece in today. The K&S Mazaki Nashiji 240mm gyuto. It’s my first “real” knife and I am totally blown away by it. I prepped salsa ingredients after this little photo shoot and I am in love with iron clad knives... I’d have a hard time not having a fully reactive blade now. Patina is just too cool.


----------



## marc4pt0

That’s a nice Mazaki!


----------



## Eloh




----------



## Malcolm Johnson

marc4pt0 said:


> That’s a nice Mazaki!


I am definitely happy with it


----------



## daddy yo yo

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Just got this fine piece in today. The K&S Mazaki Nashiji 240mm gyuto. It’s my first “real” knife and I am totally blown away by it. I prepped salsa ingredients after this little photo shoot and I am in love with iron clad knives... I’d have a hard time not having a fully reactive blade now. Patina is just too cool.


Is this the stock handle or is it an upgrade?


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

daddy yo yo said:


> Is this the stock handle or is it an upgrade?


K&S come stock with the ebony handle


----------



## marc4pt0

Eloh said:


>



If one were to do a Catcheside, this is definitely the way to go. Very strong

What size is this?


----------



## Eloh

It's roughly 260x53, pretty happy so far


----------



## daddy yo yo

Awesome! Got my first Catcheside a week ago, not forged. Fantastic knife!


----------



## Gregmega




----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 73295


Oh that looks interesting. Western Mazaki?


----------



## TSF415

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 73295


What is that?!


----------



## Gregmega

Yep! Western Maz courtesy of the guys at KnifeHouse PDX. Also it’s the old bullnose profile which was just an absolute shock to see, still my favorite profile of his....


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I really like that profile and look.


----------



## soigne_west

HSC III 182 mm petty
36mm heel
Z wear
King wood and mango handle 

I really like this little knife. Great grind and the food release is really good.


----------



## marc4pt0

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 73295



Gonna need some more pics of this buddy. So far it's looking right.


----------



## Gregmega

marc4pt0 said:


> Gonna need some more pics of this buddy. So far it's looking right.



Yeah buddy. I bought in person and had them ship it so I wouldn’t have to check any luggage on the way home. Think it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## panda

Gregmega said:


> Yep! Western Maz courtesy of the guys at KnifeHouse PDX. Also it’s the old bullnose profile which was just an absolute shock to see, still my favorite profile of his....


maz has gone through so many changes, from going by photos, his best work is still his first few batches


----------



## madelinez

New laser from Andrei


----------



## Barmoley

madelinez said:


> New laser from Andrei


Damn Rex-121, when you go for wear resistance, you go for wear resistance


----------



## madelinez

Barmoley said:


> Damn Rex-121, when you go for wear resistance, you go for wear resistance



I asked Andrei for his craziest steel, and I went with a laser because I do not want to try and thin REX 121 any time soon.


----------



## marc4pt0

madelinez said:


> New laser from Andrei




HRC 67, that’s intense. Great looking work from Andrei as usual


----------



## DevinT

Barmoley said:


> Damn Rex-121, when you go for wear resistance, you go for wear resistance


Yeah, never needs sharpening. 

Hoss


----------



## esoo

DevinT said:


> Yeah, never needs sharpening.
> 
> Hoss



Yeah, but does it ever get sharp? Haven't really looked at that steel.


----------



## madelinez

esoo said:


> Yeah, but does it ever get sharp? Haven't really looked at that steel.



Well it came very sharp, shaved my arm hairs as well as white steel. I haven't prepared a meal with it yet so I won't jump the gun on my judgement.


----------



## esoo

madelinez said:


> Well it came very sharp, shaved my arm hairs as well as white steel. I haven't prepared a meal with it yet so I won't jump the gun on my judgement.



Standing by for updates - I just learned what last years bonus payout will be, so I have some play money coming.


----------



## Barmoley

madelinez said:


> I asked Andrei for his craziest steel, and I went with a laser because I do not want to try and thin REX 121 any time soon.


It is clad in softer stainless anyway and the core is thin, so you won't have to thin the core anyway. I thought I was all that with k390 core, but yours is on a different level all together. What are the specs on this beauty?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I have too many new ones to catch up with but found out last night I'm getting this in a couple of days.


----------



## marc4pt0

@AFKitchenknivesguy 
I saw Rader's posting of that one on his IG thingy. I _really_ dig the koa on the handle. And of course Micheal's work is always just impeccable


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I'm a bit surprised to come up so soon on his list, but Michael is awesome to deal with. Look forward to getting another from him in the future.


----------



## TSF415

It’s a family affair . 300mm ironclad suji from bst, 270mm stainless from jns, 240 ironclad from bst.


----------



## DevinT

esoo said:


> Yeah, but does it ever get sharp? Haven't really looked at that steel.


It’s a PM steel, should be very keen but will require diamond or CBN abrasives to sharpen on. 

Hoss


----------



## panda

DevinT said:


> It’s a PM steel, should be very keen but will require diamond or CBN abrasives to sharpen on.
> 
> Hoss


CBN = canadian bacon nuggies?


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> CBN = canadian bacon nuggies?


----------



## Barmoley

You guys are hillllaaaarious......

Cubic Boron Nitrides work extremely well on all steels.


----------



## captaincaed

Constipated butthurt nerds


----------



## madelinez

Barmoley said:


> It is clad in softer stainless anyway and the core is thin, so you won't have to thin the core anyway. I thought I was all that with k390 core, but yours is on a different level all together. What are the specs on this beauty?



Yeah the core really is thin, I can see it on the choil. I have a feeling that the stainless cladding is a bit harder than typical though based on how stiff it is given the thinness of the overall blade.

Specs are 195mm blade length, 53mm heel height with a asymmetric laser grind and walnut burl handle. Don't have a weight but it's the lightest gyuto I own so I'd guess under 160g. Food release isn't bad considering the thinness but obviously not comparable to a workhorse, food separation is amazing, no resistance what so ever. Cooked a very large curry this morning with a bunch of overripe tomatoes and chicken thighs and the edge is awesome for slicing. REX 121 seems to be reasonably corrosion resistant compared to blue steels or 125SC, I left it wet for 10 minutes at a time and no noticeable change. Fun knife, I'll be keeping this one as a regular.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Left handed 180 mm gesshin uraku deba. 1st deba and getting to learn how to handle it but works well as far as I know.


----------



## tgfencer

Been a while since I posted new knives.
A collection of newbies, some recent some not so much.

Marius Smide Cleaver and Gyuto













The Nine













Yanick cleaver


----------



## Horsemover

tgfencer said:


> Been a while since I posted new knives.
> A collection of newbies, some recent some not so much.
> 
> Marius Smide Cleaver and Gyuto
> View attachment 73441
> 
> View attachment 73446
> 
> View attachment 73447
> 
> 
> The Nine
> View attachment 73442
> 
> View attachment 73443
> 
> View attachment 73448
> 
> 
> Yanick cleaver
> View attachment 73444
> 
> View attachment 73445


 
Gorgeous cleavers. WOW! Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

tgfencer said:


> Been a while since I posted new knives.
> A collection of newbies, some recent some not so much.
> 
> Marius Smide Cleaver and Gyuto
> View attachment 73441
> 
> View attachment 73446
> 
> View attachment 73447
> 
> 
> The Nine
> View attachment 73442
> 
> View attachment 73443
> 
> View attachment 73448
> 
> 
> Yanick cleaver
> View attachment 73444
> 
> View attachment 73445


I am suddenly feeling quite envious.... absolutely stunning collection


----------



## ashy2classy

tgfencer said:


> Been a while since I posted new knives.
> A collection of newbies, some recent some not so much.
> 
> Marius Smide Cleaver and Gyuto
> View attachment 73441
> 
> View attachment 73446
> 
> View attachment 73447
> 
> 
> The Nine
> View attachment 73442
> 
> View attachment 73443
> 
> View attachment 73448
> 
> 
> Yanick cleaver
> View attachment 73444
> 
> View attachment 73445


BOOM!!!!


----------



## Tonycast

tgfencer said:


> Been a while since I posted new knives.
> A collection of newbies, some recent some not so much.
> 
> Marius Smide Cleaver and Gyuto
> View attachment 73441
> 
> View attachment 73446
> 
> View attachment 73447
> 
> 
> The Nine
> View attachment 73442
> 
> View attachment 73443
> 
> View attachment 73448
> 
> 
> Yanick cleaver
> View attachment 73444
> 
> View attachment 73445


Dang those are some nice cleavers


----------



## Gregmega

marc4pt0 said:


> Gonna need some more pics of this buddy. So far it's looking right.


----------



## thermophile

as promised, the knife you guys helped me pick out. =D














Edit: how about now?


----------



## marc4pt0

@Gregmega that Western Mazaki, what a fantastic score.


----------



## pjotr

thermophile said:


> as promised, the knife you guys helped me pick out. =D
> 
> View media item 31536View media item 31535View media item 31534


Pics not showing


----------



## M1k3




----------



## tgfencer

Horsemover said:


> Gorgeous cleavers. WOW! Do you have a favorite?



Those two are my most recent acquisitions and quite different. Haven't had the chance to really use them a lot yet but the Marius is 20cm longer at around 210mm and over 100g heavier at around 438g . The cleaver from Yanick is closer to 315g and around 190mm in length, so much more nimble and scalpel like. Both seem fantastic though.


----------



## Bcos17

I was a little scared off by some of the horror stories but I finally pulled the trigger on a TF Denka and I absolutely love it. I see why people rave about these knives. Mine doesn't have any issues to my untrained eye, but I'm not very concerned regardless because the performance is A+.


----------



## Midsummer

tgfencer said:


> Been a while since I posted new knives.
> A collection of newbies, some recent some not so much.
> 
> Marius Smide Cleaver and Gyuto
> View attachment 73441
> 
> View attachment 73446
> 
> View attachment 73447
> 
> 
> The Nine
> View attachment 73442
> 
> View attachment 73443
> 
> View attachment 73448
> 
> 
> Yanick cleaver
> View attachment 73444
> 
> View attachment 73445



Love the etch on the Smides!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Bcos17 said:


> I was a little scared off by some of the horror stories but I finally pulled the trigger on a TF Denka and I absolutely love it. I see why people rave about these knives. Mine doesn't have any issues to my untrained eye, but I'm not very concerned regardless because the performance is A+.
> 
> View attachment 73539


Is that a 210? We need the obligatory choil shot. And welcome to the club. Once you go TF you never go back.......

I just picked up a 'tou cou' signed 240 Denka to add to the collection.


----------



## Bcos17

Corradobrit1 said:


> Is that a 210? We need the obligatory choil shot. And welcome to the club. Once you go TF you never go back.......
> 
> I just picked up a 'tou cou' signed 240 Denka to add to the collection.



Yes its a 210 but measures 219mm x 56. I think there might be a little bit of a low spot near the heel but I'm not sure. In the first inch or so from the heel the knife patina's a touch higher than the rest of the blade on both sides, so I thought maybe it was a low spot, but I cant see any difference looking down the edge. Maybe someone with more experience can see something that I don't. Either way this knife is awesome, really happy with it.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Oversized 210 is perfect for me. If there's a low spot it appears high on the blade road. Worth putting your own edge on the blade to fix any potential microchipping.


----------



## danemonji

That Denka looks wicked. And i don't see any low spots from the pictures. If you start looking for flaws you will start seeing things.
Just enjoy the knife. You got a top performer there. Congrats


----------



## Horsemover

Does anybody have any experience with the TF Denka Nakiri?


----------



## Gregmega

Bcos17 said:


> Yes its a 210 but measures 219mm x 56. I think there might be a little bit of a low spot near the heel but I'm not sure. In the first inch or so from the heel the knife patina's a touch higher than the rest of the blade on both sides, so I thought maybe it was a low spot, but I cant see any difference looking down the edge. Maybe someone with more experience can see something that I don't. Either way this knife is awesome, really happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 73557
> 
> 
> View attachment 73558
> View attachment 73559



I don’t know, looking close up at the junctions on your choil shot are rather telling (and luckily that’s not the business end). But the blade road looks pretty good from where I sit. 

Where do you find a denka in this condition? Always been on the hunt for a long 210, but the fear keeps me away.


----------



## Bcos17

Gregmega said:


> I don’t know, looking close up at the junctions on your choil shot are rather telling (and luckily that’s not the business end). But the blade road looks pretty good from where I sit.
> 
> Where do you find a denka in this condition? Always been on the hunt for a long 210, but the fear keeps me away.



To me it looks a little thicker on the left side of the blade, not a flat spot but a bump in the last 3-4mm as the blade road goes into the heel. Almost like they forgot to finish grinding it there, or at least partially. I can only see it when the light catches it a certain way so I don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me. Either way the knife is excellent and the performance is fantastic. I'm not planning on trying to mess with it because it has zero effect on the performance and I'm not even certain there is an issue. 

I got the knife from TF direct. I told them what I was looking for size wise and they sent me a photo album of the knife. I asked for some additional photos down the blade road and they provided those as well. Everything looked good to me so I bought it.


----------



## Gregmega

Bcos17 said:


> To me it looks a little thicker on the left side of the blade, not a flat spot but a bump in the last 3-4mm as the blade road goes into the heel. Almost like they forgot to finish grinding it there, or at least partially. I can only see it when the light catches it a certain way so I don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me. Either way the knife is excellent and the performance is fantastic. I'm not planning on trying to mess with it because it has zero effect on the performance and I'm not even certain there is an issue.
> 
> I got the knife from TF direct. I told them what I was looking for size wise and they sent me a photo album of the knife. I asked for some additional photos down the blade road and they provided those as well. Everything looked good to me so I bought it.



Yeah man, I mean that’s really what it’s about- how does it perform.... f&f on the junctions and handle have little bearing on what sounds to be a great performer. Plus they’re the easiest things to fix if you’re so inclined. When it comes to grinds/over-grinds/etc, these are in the dna of the knife and can almost never be attended to without some serious consideration. 

I’ll have a look at his site, thanks.


----------



## aru

Just a quick picture picture with mediocre lighting, but here are my latest acquisitions.

Bought a lovely Shigehiro 240 via BST, and then a couple of days later got a 185mm gyuto from the latest Bloodroot sale.


----------



## Horsemover

Martell 225 spalted maple


----------



## captaincaed

panda said:


> Sukenari white1 honyaki suji, this thing is freaking awesome!! Asymmetric convex grind but I swear there is a concave forged into left face. View attachment 72808
> View attachment 72809


Show us the handle


----------



## panda

captaincaed said:


> Show us the handle


Too embarassed to show it. Already in process of getting it replaced. But if you really curious just search for the sukenari thread in BST.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Bcos17 said:


> I was a little scared off by some of the horror stories but I finally pulled the trigger on a TF Denka and I absolutely love it. I see why people rave about these knives. Mine doesn't have any issues to my untrained eye, but I'm not very concerned regardless because the performance is A+.
> 
> View attachment 73539


What are the specs on your denka? Blade length, height at heel, weight? EDIT: I see the length and height. How heavy is it? Curious what a long 210 western handle weighs in at.
Beautiful blade!


----------



## Bcos17

thebradleycrew said:


> What are the specs on your denka? Blade length, height at heel, weight? EDIT: I see the length and height. How heavy is it? Curious what a long 210 western handle weighs in at.
> Beautiful blade!


219 x 56. 207g


----------



## Corradobrit1

Bcos17 said:


> 219 x 56. 207g


Goldilocks specs


----------



## captaincaed

panda said:


> Too embarassed to show it. Already in process of getting it replaced. But if you really curious just search for the sukenari thread in BST.


Come on, how bad could it be


----------



## refcast

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/sukenari-white-1-honyaki-sujihiki-270mm.45684/


----------



## Brian Weekley

In recent years I discovered Anryu’s knives. As one of the founders of the Takefu Knife village Anryu focuses on passing down the trade as well as producing quality, but affordable knives. My preference in knives is San Mai construction and a fully reactive blade. I also find that White #2 steel is easily sharpened to a wonderful edge.

A little while ago I picked up a second Anryu 240 Gyuto. I decided to put it to use today making a batch of my favourite leek, potato and broccoli soup. Lots of chopping. I took a few beauty pics of the knife, but unfortunately company dropped by early and left late. I finished the soup but it was too dark to take pics of the process. You will have to take my word fo it that the soup is delicious. Here’s a few beauty pics.
















240x52x3.2mm. 215gms. Oval rosewood handle. Black parka wood ferrule. Good fit and finish. Great rocker/push/pull slicer. Fine tip. Very reasonable price. The Gyuto is a real pleasure to use. Very sharp out of the box it made short work of all the veges. I used the fine point as a paring knife to remove the broccoli florets, sliced and rock chopped the leeks and sliced and push cut the potatoes into cubes. The knife is very comfortable in hand. I use a pinch grip and the knife was ever so slightly blade heavy. I like the karouchi finish even though it’s was a touch uneven. It was very refreshing to be reminded that great, useful Japanese knives at very reasonable prices. Add the easy to sharpen W2 steel and eye catching Damascus pattern and it’s a tough knife to beat for the price.


----------



## captaincaed

refcast said:


> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/sukenari-white-1-honyaki-sujihiki-270mm.45684/


... Is that pastel?


----------



## Carl Kotte

[emoji23] LOL [emoji23] I can’t stop laughing. Look at that choil [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## IsoJ

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 73609
> View attachment 73610
> View attachment 73611
> 
> 
> [emoji23] LOL [emoji23] I can’t stop laughing. Look at that choil [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Some hammer vibes


----------



## Carl Kotte

IsoJ said:


> Some hammer vibes



I really must hate myself without knowing it. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## thermophile

Horsemover said:


> Martell 225 spalted maple
> 
> View attachment 73583


What's that block?


----------



## Horsemover

thermophile said:


> What's that block?



Its a large freestanding old school butcher block. I don’t have any good pics but found this old one on my phone.


----------



## Horsemover

Double post...sorry


----------



## F-Flash

New gyuto from @KAMON Knives
240mm
57mm
276g
POM and stainless steel end caps. 
Got it second hand, but it's brand new.
LOVE how those dents look!


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Here are my 2 newest. for my Kasumi creating pleasure. HF 235mm and Raquin 165mm. 1 very special addition arriving today that i cant wait to see.


----------



## daddy yo yo

F-Flash said:


> New gyuto from @KAMON Knives
> 240mm
> 57mm
> 276g
> POM and stainless steel end caps.
> Got it second hand, but it's brand new.
> LOVE how those dents look!


DROOLING!!!


----------



## soigne_west

Comet Hand Forged San Mai
W2 core
“Thin Grind”
Edge length: 215
Weight: 204 grams
Height: 54
Thickness at handle: 4.38mm
Thickness above heel: 4.26mm
Thickness half way. 2.8

this things a beast.


----------



## TSF415

soigne_west said:


> Comet Hand Forged San Mai
> W2 core
> “Thin Grind”
> Edge length: 215
> Weight: 204 grams
> Height: 54
> Thickness at handle: 4.38mm
> Thickness above heel: 4.26mm
> Thickness half way. 2.8
> 
> this things a beast.View attachment 73661
> View attachment 73662
> View attachment 73663
> View attachment 73664


Where did you find this?


----------



## soigne_west

Good old fashioned WTB!


----------



## ashy2classy

soigne_west said:


> Comet Hand Forged San Mai
> W2 core
> “Thin Grind”
> Edge length: 215
> Weight: 204 grams
> Height: 54
> Thickness at handle: 4.38mm
> Thickness above heel: 4.26mm
> Thickness half way. 2.8
> 
> this things a beast.View attachment 73661
> View attachment 73662
> View attachment 73663
> View attachment 73664


Great snag! Trey's work is awesome!


----------



## ashy2classy

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 73609
> View attachment 73610
> View attachment 73611
> 
> 
> [emoji23] LOL [emoji23] I can’t stop laughing. Look at that choil [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Get the cinder block out...


----------



## Danzo

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 73609
> View attachment 73610
> View attachment 73611
> 
> 
> [emoji23] LOL [emoji23] I can’t stop laughing. Look at that choil [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


So much potential!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Danzo said:


> So much potential!



That’s the spirit! Thanks for the encouragement! [emoji1303][emoji16]


----------



## Carl Kotte

ashy2classy said:


> Get the cinder block out...



Haha! Maybe that’s the way to go?! [emoji23]


----------



## bahamaroot

Brian Weekley said:


> In recent years I discovered Anryu’s knives. As one of the founders of the Takefu Knife village Anryu focuses on passing down the trade as well as producing quality, but affordable knives. My preference in knives is San Mai construction and a fully reactive blade. I also find that White #2 steel is easily sharpened to a wonderful edge.
> 
> A little while ago I picked up a second Anryu 240 Gyuto. I decided to put it to use today making a batch of my favourite leek, potato and broccoli soup. Lots of chopping. I took a few beauty pics of the knife, but unfortunately company dropped by early and left late. I finished the soup but it was too dark to take pics of the process. You will have to take my word fo it that the soup is delicious. Here’s a few beauty pics.
> 
> View attachment 73590
> View attachment 73591
> View attachment 73592
> View attachment 73593
> 
> 
> 240x52x3.2mm. 215gms. Oval rosewood handle. Black parka wood ferrule. Good fit and finish. Great rocker/push/pull slicer. Fine tip. Very reasonable price. The Gyuto is a real pleasure to use. Very sharp out of the box it made short work of all the veges. I used the fine point as a paring knife to remove the broccoli florets, sliced and rock chopped the leeks and sliced and push cut the potatoes into cubes. The knife is very comfortable in hand. I use a pinch grip and the knife was ever so slightly blade heavy. I like the karouchi finish even though it’s was a touch uneven. It was very refreshing to be reminded that great, useful Japanese knives at very reasonable prices. Add the easy to sharpen W2 steel and eye catching Damascus pattern and it’s a tough knife to beat for the price.


Hate how all the Takefu knives have that laser etched kanji now, they must all be using the same machine. Used to be some nice hand chiseled kanji that came out of Takefu.

Older Kurosaki Laser


----------



## panda

look how cool shihan kanji is


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> look how cool shihan kanji is



Doesn't look scratched by a 5 year old!

I like it! Very prominent.


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> look how cool shihan kanji is


I feel the Ashi DNA


----------



## Gregmega

panda said:


> look how cool shihan kanji is



I saw a few of the new ones at JKI. Total stunners.


----------



## IsoJ

Watanabe 59*273 iron clad gyuto.


----------



## Alder26

IsoJ said:


> Watanabe 59*273 iron clad gyuto.
> 
> 
> View attachment 73709
> View attachment 73710
> View attachment 73711


how'd you get that?


----------



## Dhoff

Alder26 said:


> how'd you get that?



Find an old crossroad where each road leads to a cemetery. Light a handle made of gold mined in the oldest kingdom and bones from a famous knifesmith. Pray to a God of forging and you may be lucky to get an answer. Or unlucky? Muahahaa


----------



## Ryndunk

Alder26 said:


> how'd you get that?


I was wondering the same!


----------



## IsoJ

Dhoff said:


> Find an old crossroad where each road leads to a cemitary. Light a handle made of gold mined in the oldest kingdom and bones from a famous knifesmith. Pray to a God of forging and you may be lucky to get an answer. Or unlucky? Muahahaa



Or ask from shinichi and cross your fingers


----------



## Migraine

Matt Zilliox said:


> Here are my 2 newest. for my Kasumi creating pleasure. HF 235mm and Raquin 165mm. 1 very special addition arriving today that i cant wait to see.



Did your Lew Griffin arrive yet?


----------



## panda

59mm thats a long ass cleaver


----------



## CiderBear

IsoJ said:


> Watanabe 59*273 iron clad gyuto.
> 
> 
> View attachment 73709
> View attachment 73710
> View attachment 73711



How does one buy such a righty knife? Teach me your ways, master


----------



## panda

CiderBear said:


> How does one buy such a righty knife? Teach me your ways, master


email shinichi for custom specs


----------



## labor of love

MTC had a grip of iron clad wats a couple weeks ago. They’re actually cheaper than stainless clad.


----------



## Horsemover

panda said:


> email shinichi for custom specs



It seems that his site is down and he hasn’t responded to email for a couple days which is very unlike him.


----------



## IsoJ

CiderBear said:


> How does one buy such a righty knife? Teach me your ways, master



You ask for a true lefty grind offcourse(just kidding). Shinichi happened to have one 270 in stock and my timing was right, so no custom order.


----------



## Brian Weekley

For anyone who has followed the work of the reclusive Alex Horn they realize that he has some special talents. When I heard that he had left the Carter Muteki brand I couldn’t help but be concerned that he had taken his tremendous talent and moved on to other adventures. With that in mind I searched for and acquired some of his recent production. Here’s a few pics ...















It’s one of Horn’s Signature series knives. 177x45x2.18mm. 111gms. 1095 steel core with a reactive A203-E steel cladding. Hand forged and sanded with what I believe to be a coffee etch. Bocote handle with a black G10 bolster. Though not my preferred size it promised to be a fearsome cutter and I took advantage of my first chance to put it to work.

As luck would have it I provided grand-kid services so that my daughter and her husband could have a date night. There was no doubt what supper would be as my “Seven Layer Supper” is a true kids favourite and offers ample opportunity to test fly my new knife. Here’s a few pics ...




















The knife was truly a case of “art” meets “function”. Laser thin, light and easy to handle the knife was a joy to use. For me the knife approaches the upper reaches of my collection. The best news ... apparently Alex is indeed setting up a new shop to produce knives from. I look forward to the magic that Alex is capable of producing. My prediction ... we definitely haven’t heard the last of Alex Horn.


----------



## Dave Martell

Alex is apparently setting up a shared shop space with JMChopp who also just left Carter to do his own thing.


----------



## RDalman

Brian Weekley said:


> For anyone who has followed the work of the reclusive Alex Horn they realize that he has some special talents. When I heard that he had left the Carter Muteki brand I couldn’t help but be concerned that he had taken his tremendous talent and moved on to other adventures. With that in mind I searched for and acquired some of his recent production. Here’s a few pics ...
> 
> View attachment 73783
> View attachment 73784
> View attachment 73785
> View attachment 73786
> 
> 
> It’s one of Horn’s Signature series knives. 177x45x2.18mm. 111gms. 1095 steel core with a reactive A203-E steel cladding. Hand forged and sanded with what I believe to be a coffee etch. Bocote handle with a black G10 bolster. Though not my preferred size it promised to be a fearsome cutter and I took advantage of my first chance to put it to work.
> 
> As luck would have it I provided grand-kid services so that my daughter and her husband could have a date night. There was no doubt what supper would be as my “Seven Layer Supper” is a true kids favourite and offers ample opportunity to test fly my new knife. Here’s a few pics ...
> 
> View attachment 73787
> View attachment 73788
> View attachment 73789
> View attachment 73791
> 
> 
> View attachment 73792
> 
> 
> The knife was truly a case of “art” meets “function”. Laser thin, light and easy to handle the knife was a joy to use. For me the knife approaches the upper reaches of my collection. The best news ... apparently Alex is indeed setting up a new shop to produce knives from. I look forward to the magic that Alex is capable of producing. My prediction ... we definitely haven’t heard the last of Alex Horn.



Look like awesome kid friendly food. Just layer up, top with some cream, maybe cheese as well?


----------



## Elliot

Brian Weekley said:


> For anyone who has followed the work of the reclusive Alex Horn they realize that he has some special talents. When I heard that he had left the Carter Muteki brand I couldn’t help but be concerned that he had taken his tremendous talent and moved on to other adventures. With that in mind I searched for and acquired some of his recent production. Here’s a few pics ...
> 
> View attachment 73783
> View attachment 73784
> View attachment 73785
> View attachment 73786
> 
> 
> It’s one of Horn’s Signature series knives. 177x45x2.18mm. 111gms. 1095 steel core with a reactive A203-E steel cladding. Hand forged and sanded with what I believe to be a coffee etch. Bocote handle with a black G10 bolster. Though not my preferred size it promised to be a fearsome cutter and I took advantage of my first chance to put it to work.
> 
> As luck would have it I provided grand-kid services so that my daughter and her husband could have a date night. There was no doubt what supper would be as my “Seven Layer Supper” is a true kids favourite and offers ample opportunity to test fly my new knife. Here’s a few pics ...
> 
> View attachment 73787
> View attachment 73788
> View attachment 73789
> View attachment 73791
> 
> 
> View attachment 73792
> 
> 
> The knife was truly a case of “art” meets “function”. Laser thin, light and easy to handle the knife was a joy to use. For me the knife approaches the upper reaches of my collection. The best news ... apparently Alex is indeed setting up a new shop to produce knives from. I look forward to the magic that Alex is capable of producing. My prediction ... we definitely haven’t heard the last of Alex Horn.



Leaving the 2340798495394th generation blacksmith's shop is a reason to *want* more from him.


----------



## marc4pt0

Brian Weekley said:


> it promised to be a fearsome cutter and I took advantage of my first chance to put it to work.
> 
> My prediction ... we definitely haven’t heard the last of Alex Horn.




I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again, Alex Horn is definitely a knife maker worth keeping an eye on. The multiple knives I’ve experienced from him have all been nothing shy of top notch. I suspect we will see some great knives coming out of his and JMChop’s shop


----------



## Brian Weekley

One of the interesting connections that I found in my research is that Alex “liked” virtually every post on Instagram made by Mareko Maumasi. Not a bad maker to “like” and follow. Maumasi too has been working with coffee etching and encourages other makers to follow. Alex then produces what appears to be a coffee etched series of knives which, in my opinion, are extraordinary. I tried to confirm this for months but the folks at Carter weren’t talking and Alex was his continuing reclusive self. Could it be that there is a “patent pending” on a process? Who knows ... but the results are obvious ... check out the pics.


----------



## RDalman

Brian Weekley said:


> One of the interesting connections that I found in my research is that Alex “liked” virtually every post on Instagram made by Mareko Maumasi. Not a bad maker to “like” and follow. Maumasi too has been working with coffee etching and encourages other makers to follow. Alex then produces what appears to be a coffee etched series of knives which, in my opinion, are extraordinary. I tried to confirm this for months but the folks at Carter weren’t talking and Alex was his continuing reclusive self. Could it be that there is a “patent pending” on a process? Who knows ... but the results are obvious ... check out the pics.


It can be counterproductive to tell for makers. The finish depends on execution rather than process typically. And usually it's a series of things used in very precise ways achieving a end result. Coffe can indeed have been used, ferric chloride as well, and probably some way of smoothing that oxide layer out again so it will not feel draggy in use. Knife looks great


----------



## Matt Zilliox

This is my first custom, made by Joel Adler. I really like it a lot. The shape is intuitive and fast at 230mm and 58mm deep at the heel. 52100 core san mai. The handle I designed to look like a sunset. Joel shaped it well, its pretty comfy.


----------



## Brian Weekley

RDalman said:


> It can be counterproductive to tell for makers.



I agree and certainly wasn’t looking for anything beyond a confirmation that it was a coffee based etch at some point. I try to be careful about saying things that I’m really not certain of and the intricacies of knife making, finishing and etching are well beyond my pay grade. I do know what I like and IMO Horn’s execution of this etch is excellent. I love the look of the blade and am hopeful that the effect of the etch doesn’t dissipate quickly. One thing that is interesting is that if you compare the before and after meal prep shots of the blade a very slight patina did seem to develop over the etch. Here’s an “after” pic showing the patina ...






Again I find the whole effect very attractive but I suppose there are those who would think otherwise. I really like the fact that the San mai sandwich was formed by hand forging rather than through the use of pre-laminated blanks. I get that laminates May in fact produce a superior blade, but I guess I’m just old school and like to imagine the smith doing the forging. One thing that I really didn’t emphasize was the quality of the f&f. It’s excellent in every respect. Rounded spine and choil, beautifully tapered, we’ll chosen and finished handle ... the innovative blade shape. There’s a lot to like even though I personally tend towards a larger knife, or purpose built nakiri for the sort of prep work I was doing. It’s the sort of knife that you look for reasons to use.


RDalman said:


> Look like awesome kid friendly food. Just layer up, top with some cream, maybe cheese as well?


About the dish ... it is indeed kids friendly. I’ve posted it in the Recipe forum for those who are interested in making it. My daughter says that it’s the only dish containing vegetables that her kids will eat without complaining. I’m thinking that is due to the tomato soup which is an unquestioned kids favourite. It’s officially a “seven” layer supper, but often ends up being ten or more layers. I often add crushed potato chips (New York Cheddar is my favourite) and multi type shredded cheese (Tex-Mex is the kids favourite) to the last 20 minutes of baking. Most leftovers from the vegetable drawer like mushrooms and a little bit (don’t go overboard for the kids) of sliced garlic or sliced leeks work well to add additional layers. Kids like plain old weiners or cubed balogna. Adults like spicier fare but you can easily do up a split dish with two toppings. Best of all ... you can feed a family of six on less than ten bucks! ... and you get to chop up a storm with your fancy knives!!!


----------



## marc4pt0

@Brian Weekley 
As with most forced patinas and etching, the steel will still continue to patina. It'll pick up some ghost grays and hints of blues at first. Really fun stuff


----------



## Brian Weekley

In my opinion the patina and signs of use really adds to the character of the knives. Somehow it makes me sad to think of a “BNIB” knife stuffed in a box and stored in a closet somewhere. Of course there’s a limit to the amount of use that I’ll accept. Every knife has a definite lifetime of use, but I rarely buy a knife that has seen anywhere close to a minuscule portion of a lifetime of use.


----------



## milkbaby

Matt Zilliox said:


> This is my first custom, made by Joel Adler. I really like it a lot. The shape is intuitive and fast at 230mm and 58mm deep at the heel. 52100 core san mai. The handle I designed to look like a sunset. Joel shaped it well, its pretty comfy.
> View attachment 73820



Really nice knife! I've been following his Instagram for a few years, really nice guy and great looking knives!


----------



## panda

@Brian Weekley
the craftsmanship looks really well executed, but the profile is so off putting, looks like a honesuki, cant help but feel thats awkward as hell to use just the ergonomics of it..


----------



## Brian Weekley

panda said:


> @Brian Weekley
> the craftsmanship looks really well executed, but the profile is so off putting, looks like a honesuki, cant help but feel thats awkward as hell to use just the ergonomics of it..




You make a very interesting point. The profile is quite different from the funyaki’s the normally come from Carter's. In fact that is one of the reasons I bought it and a previous knife from Alex that has a similar profile. It’s simply been described as a “kitchen knife” in some parts. I like the appearance very much but then I love to see artists exercising their art in different ways. I could never see anything in a Picasso but readily acknowledge the quality of his art. It definitely does not handle like a honesceki. All of my honesceki’ s are substantial, stiff and blade heavy. For a reason as their intended purpose is disassembling poultry. This knife from Alex is not like that at all. It’s very comfortable to me and especially light in hand. I used it tennis racquet style as well as in a short pinch grip. I would push cut the veges at different spots on the blade depending on the type of vegetable I was prepping. The sharp tip and angle of the blade to the tip made slicing peppers, onions and the like very easy. One thing that I don’t think I would use it for was prepping meat with any cartilage or bone. I would definitely reach for another knife.

One thing to keep in mind in support of your point is that I am a home cook. I rarely produce the same dish twice in a month and typically feed one to four persons total without any time pressure. I have many knives and in comparison to a commercial chef look at my knives differently. To a Chef I believe a knife is a tool ... you pick the tool that matches your technique. As a home cook I constantly adjust my technique to the knife or knives I’m using. I don’t care if it takes me two or three minutes to prep a carrot. So having a knife that works perfectly with my technique isn’t that important to me. The fact is that my cutting techniques aren't that fixed (good) to begin with.

Thanks for your observation. I think it’s a good one.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

i think it looks pretty french chef in its overall profile, and the french aren't terrible at cooking, or cutting. id say one would have to actually use the knife first to be certain of its handling. it looks like it would handle just fine, i look forward to hearing about it more.


----------



## Brian Weekley

A few weeks ago I came across the opportunity to acquire a Gyuto on BST made by Mareko Maumasi. It’s a 235x57x3.37mm knife that weighs 232gms. San Mai integral construction from Cru Forge V steel. Maumasi has a compelling personality and produces artistic and distinctive knives. I really didn’t expect that I would be able to add one of his customs to my collection but fortune smiled on me that morning. 

Here’s a few pics of the knife ...












I like to show my New Knives in action with a “Welcome to the Family” meal. I’ll often solicit a recommendation from the previous owner for a recipe suggestion. I’m this case YG420 suggested Benihana rice which he used to Maumasi to prepare for his young son. He sent me a recipe which I’ve done my best to reproduce. 

Here’s a few pics of the Maumasi in action and the meal. 















Perhaps the best part of all was the wonderful patina that the Maumasi developed. Here’s a couple more pics ...









The knife itself is a work of art. It’s flawlessly executed. Sitting with it and examining it is like watching a fire ... endlessly changing angles, lighting and perspectives. Extremely comfortable in hand and perfectly balanced. This knife deserves every bit of the quality reputation that Maumasi has earned. It’s a wonderful addition to my collection.


----------



## marc4pt0

Wow


----------



## madelinez

What an amazing knife, I love the profile and cladding, I even love how it blends into the handle. But I'll never like dyed handles. It's still one of the best integrals I've seen.


----------



## milkbaby

Brian Weekley said:


> A few weeks ago I came across the opportunity to acquire a Gyuto on BST made by Mareko Maumasi. It’s a 235x57x3.37mm knife that weighs 232gms. San Mai integral construction from Cru Forge V steel. Maumasi has a compelling personality and produces artistic and distinctive knives. I really didn’t expect that I would be able to add one of his customs to my collection but fortune smiled on me that morning.
> 
> View attachment 73862
> View attachment 73863
> View attachment 73864



I just want to say you suck and congrats! LOL

Although I'm on knife buying hiatus, I probably would've broken my embargo and bought that one from BST. Mareko Maumasi is a super nice dude, always sharing many of his processes and techniques, giving really good advice and encouragement.


----------



## ashy2classy

Brian Weekley said:


> A few weeks ago I came across the opportunity to acquire a Gyuto on BST made by Mareko Maumasi. It’s a 235x57x3.37mm knife that weighs 232gms. San Mai integral construction from Cru Forge V steel. Maumasi has a compelling personality and produces artistic and distinctive knives. I really didn’t expect that I would be able to add one of his customs to my collection but fortune smiled on me that morning.
> 
> Here’s a few pics of the knife ...
> 
> View attachment 73862
> View attachment 73863
> View attachment 73864
> 
> 
> I like to show my New Knives in action with a “Welcome to the Family” meal. I’ll often solicit a recommendation from the previous owner for a recipe suggestion. I’m this case YG420 suggested Benihana rice which he used to Maumasi to prepare for his young son. He sent me a recipe which I’ve done my best to reproduce.
> 
> Here’s a few pics of the Maumasi in action and the meal.
> 
> View attachment 73866
> View attachment 73868
> View attachment 73869
> View attachment 73870
> 
> 
> Perhaps the best part of all was the wonderful patina that the Maumasi developed. Here’s a couple more pics ...
> 
> View attachment 73871
> View attachment 73872
> 
> 
> The knife itself is a work of art. It’s flawlessly executed. Sitting with it and examining it is like watching a fire ... endlessly changing angles, lighting and perspectives. Extremely comfortable in hand and perfectly balanced. This knife deserves every bit of the quality reputation that Maumasi has earned. It’s a wonderful addition to my collection.


WOW!!! Awesome grab! Enjoy!


----------



## kidsos

Cleancut 245mm Mazaki, such a beast coming from a Shibata Kotetsu 210 but it cuts like a dream!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Just wanted to show an update, still waiting for it to arrive. Always thought this maker was interesting, Mardi Meshejian JS.




73902[/ATTACH]


----------



## Matt Zilliox

oh, i saw that one, amazing blade. for me the handle looks too fat (small hands), and i like darker wood handles, but man, i look forward to hearing your thoughts. such a cool piece of steel.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Yeah I'm not a fan of the handle either but thats easily remedied.


----------



## milkbaby

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Yeah I'm not a fan of the handle either but thats easily remedied.



Maybe or maybe not. It might require grinding away the handle as the left hand side seems to show a pin in the handle. For some reason it's visible not on the right hand side which might mean it's a mortised hidden pin construction where the maker accidentally exposed the pin on the left side when shaping the handle.

This all just conjecture based on the photos tho. I dig the cladding.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

milkbaby said:


> Maybe or maybe not. It might require grinding away the handle as the left hand side seems to show a pin in the handle. For some reason it's visible not on the right hand side which might mean it's a mortised hidden pin construction where the maker accidentally exposed the pin on the left side when shaping the handle.
> 
> This all just conjecture based on the photos tho. I dig the cladding.


You're right, I didn't look that close. Oh well, the handle isn't ideal but its not too bad.


----------



## M1k3

milkbaby said:


> Maybe or maybe not. It might require grinding away the handle as the left hand side seems to show a pin in the handle. For some reason it's visible not on the right hand side which might mean it's a mortised hidden pin construction where the maker accidentally exposed the pin on the left side when shaping the handle.
> 
> This all just conjecture based on the photos tho. I dig the cladding.



Drill it out? Unless there's more pins. Then just bust the handle apart?


----------



## ACHiPo

Brian Weekley said:


> A few weeks ago I came across the opportunity to acquire a Gyuto on BST made by Mareko Maumasi. It’s a 235x57x3.37mm knife that weighs 232gms. San Mai integral construction from Cru Forge V steel. Maumasi has a compelling personality and produces artistic and distinctive knives. I really didn’t expect that I would be able to add one of his customs to my collection but fortune smiled on me that morning.
> 
> Here’s a few pics of the knife ...
> 
> View attachment 73862
> View attachment 73863
> View attachment 73864
> 
> 
> I like to show my New Knives in action with a “Welcome to the Family” meal. I’ll often solicit a recommendation from the previous owner for a recipe suggestion. I’m this case YG420 suggested Benihana rice which he used to Maumasi to prepare for his young son. He sent me a recipe which I’ve done my best to reproduce.
> 
> Here’s a few pics of the Maumasi in action and the meal.
> 
> View attachment 73866
> View attachment 73868
> View attachment 73869
> View attachment 73870
> 
> 
> Perhaps the best part of all was the wonderful patina that the Maumasi developed. Here’s a couple more pics ...
> 
> View attachment 73871
> View attachment 73872
> 
> 
> The knife itself is a work of art. It’s flawlessly executed. Sitting with it and examining it is like watching a fire ... endlessly changing angles, lighting and perspectives. Extremely comfortable in hand and perfectly balanced. This knife deserves every bit of the quality reputation that Maumasi has earned. It’s a wonderful addition to my collection.


I have 3 short years to wait for mine. Sigh.


----------



## soigne_west

I didn’t get a chance to post this when I got it but now I’m at home bored, called off from work and it’s a lovely rainy day. I’ve had some time to put it through it’s paces and... 

Markin
WX-15 (52100) at 62 hrc
247x56
4mm out of the handle
3.8mm above heel
2.12mm half way
226 grams.

All I can say is the grind on this is incredible. Symmetric convex. Super thin behind the edge. Food release better than expected. Stiction very low. This might be my sweet spot in terms of specs. Cuts like a laser but has a tough robust feel to it. Feels like it’s just dying to go to work. Andre has got something going... this knife is sweet.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

A few others gotten recently.

Zack Jones MS 8" damascus



HSC gyuto 9.4"


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Carter MS Damascus gytuto





PJ Tomes MS parer


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Thought I'd throw one from my other similar hobby, custom pocket knives. I use pocket knives all the time when I'm preparing food while camping. Billy Bob Sowell MS.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

230mm Newham knives


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Forgot to add David Lisch MS 7 1/4" integral chef


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Also Bill Burke MS Chef


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Finally Gilbert McCann integral chef


----------



## Brian Weekley

Six awesome knives ... Wow!


----------



## Danzo

A couple of new beaters, awaiting rehandles.


----------



## marc4pt0

@AFKitchenknivesguy man, you certainly scored some gems recently. I came soo close to picking up the Newham gyuto. 
Also a Lisch? That's a homerun for sure. All in all, everyone of those knives look on point


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Thanks Marc and Brian, I have a few other normal new knives but those are the big ones. Been putting quite a bit of money and time into jnats so that's pretty exciting.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Oops forgot this. Doberman Forge i.e. Gabe Mabry 240mm 52100 chef. He won the Forged in Fire competition. Excited to use this.


----------



## Brian Weekley

A short while ago I picked up a Carter International Pro Gyuto. At the time it was the last knife on Carter’s site that had a fully reactive blade. 216x58x2.28mm. 214gms. Blue #2 core with mild steel cladding. Polished handle. Here’s a few pics ...









Knowing that Carter and much of the rest of the Japanese knife makers seemed to be moving to prelaminated carbon core and stainless clad knives, I picked it up. While I have a few stainless clad knives I substantially prefer fully reactive blades. Simply put ... I like patina. I gave the knife a quick test run in the Naughty Schoolboy Great potato slap down but never prepped a “welcome to the family” meal for the beautiful Carter. I wanted to refine a dish that I made previously to make it my own so the chance to use the Carter came up today. Here’s a few pics ...









It’s my take on the Benihana Rice dish that I made previously. To make it my own I flattened the chicken breasts to get more uniform cooking and added more Savoy cabbage and sliced asparagus for colour and flavour. The results were delicious. 

Here’s a few pics after cooking that show why I love the patina that develops on reactive blades. 















The Carter is a dream to use. Shaving sharp, thin blade, lots of knuckle room, rocks and push cuts beautifully. At 216mm it’s a little shorter than I normally use but to be honest I’m not so sure that the shorter length isn’t more appropriate for home use. Beautifully made, great f&f. A truly great addition to my collection.


----------



## marc4pt0

@Brian Weekley that Carter is straight Cowboy, and I really dig it. Awesome looking blade


----------



## daddy yo yo

@Brian Weekley: I have one of his knives from the Muteki line, a stainless clad made by Taylor. Looks quite similar to yours and is a pleasure to use!


----------



## milkbaby

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> A few others gotten recently.
> 
> Zack Jones MS 8" damascusView attachment 74064



I totally dig the complementary damascus and burl handle, but is this really an 8" blade? Not sure if it's the angle, but that must be a long handle then!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

milkbaby said:


> I totally dig the complementary damascus and burl handle, but is this really an 8" blade? Not sure if it's the angle, but that must be a long handle then!


 Yes sir. Must be the angle.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Dang forgot another cool recent acquisition. 210mm Ikeda honyaki gyuto.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Oh my ... that is a very sweet knife!


----------



## captaincaed

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Dang forgot another cool recent acquisition. 210mm Ikeda honyaki gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 74185



These knives are great workers, they really are meant to be used.


----------



## Brian Weekley

They never take a break, get sick, ask for a raise, forget how to slice, don’t show up for a shift, eat the profits or drink the liquor. Great workers indeed!


----------



## captaincaed

They are are the monks of the kitchen


----------



## captaincaed

Although Trappist monks would drink the beer. I'll have to consider which order of monks I mean


----------



## jonnachang

Just arrived a 240 mm TF Denka western gyuto directly from TF


----------



## Corradobrit1

jonnachang said:


> Just arrived a 240 mm TF Denka western gyuto directly from TF View attachment 74214
> View attachment 74215


TFTFTF Happy?

Whats the height and weight?


----------



## Horsemover

jonnachang said:


> Just arrived a 240 mm TF Denka western gyuto directly from TF View attachment 74214
> View attachment 74215



Nice. Let us know what you think. I really want to pull the trigger on a Denka Nakiri. I’m not a western handle fan but something about it on a Denka speaks to me.


----------



## captaincaed

jonnachang said:


> Just arrived a 240 mm TF Denka western gyuto directly from TF View attachment 74214
> View attachment 74215


First time?


----------



## jonnachang

First time directly purchased yes. 54 mm height and 262 grams weight. Very Happy![emoji16]


----------



## captaincaed

That is the correct face! Hope it's a winner


----------



## campagnolo

My first real knife, Lew Griffin 225mm gyuto. His photo and my first attempts, smudges and all. (My first experience taking photos of knives, a bit of a learning curve it seems...)


----------



## soigne_west

Not new but never uploaded.

Like many of us, I got temporarily canned from my main gig. But a co worker lined me up with a former co worker catering for our local health department. full time gig, overtime and decent pay. Problem is... he’s a complete a$$ hole. Drunk, beer in hand at 5 am. Super short 
tempered. But I got to get out of the house.

Marko 250 A2 Suji
Handle is Ziricote
250x43
3.35mm our the handle
3.12mm above heel
2.2mm half way.

This knife is taller than most other suji’s I have tried. And it’s my understanding that it’s tall so it can be used as both gyuto, and suji. One knife to rule them all. Up until today I haven’t really tried it as both, mainly just some butchery tasks here and there. Today I prepped out beef stew. So your basic mirepoix, some potatoes, herbs and a big ugly super fatty top round.

It handled the herbs well enough, I prefer more height but the carrots and onions were a bit trouble. The asymmetrical convex grind just isn’t very nice for dicing a bunch of veg.

where it really shine was the beef. That top round was one fatty piece of meat and this knife literally felt like a hot knife through butter. Here a few pics


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Man can't wait to get this in. I've gone overboard lately but I've learned the hard way you only live once. Bill Burke MS 9" integral chef with 52100.


----------



## Brian Weekley

As I’ve been going through my new knives and categorizing them I’ve come across a few that never got their “welcome to the family” honour meal. One such of these came to me courtesy of @ian. It’s an Akebono K-Tip Gyuto. 243mmx49.7mmx2.87mm. 244gms. Forged by Kenichi Shiraki and sharpened by Tosa. It offers a Blue#2 core and soft iron cladding. Here’s a couple of pics ...












For its welcome to the family meal I put it to work prepping a new dish which I call my “Shelter in Place” stew. Who,doesn’t like a great stew? Here’s a few pics ...












I have to admit that I found the K-Tip Gyuto a little intimidating. With the flat blade profile it handles more like a 270mm than a 240mm. Still it’s nicely balanced in a pinch grip and at 244gms makes short work of anything it comes in contact with. Just make sure that you keep the tips of your fingers tucked to avoid an unwelcome addition to the stew. A beautifully forged knife and a great addition to the family.


----------



## marc4pt0

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Man can't wait to get this in. I've gone overboard lately but I've learned the hard way you only live once. Bill Burke MS 9" integral chef with 52100.
> 
> View attachment 74294
> 
> View attachment 74295



Holy crap that's a stunner. This style of Burke is among my favorite from him. That and his san mai


----------



## ddietz

That's a beautiful gyuto. The stew looks awesome.


----------



## BJE1

marc4pt0 said:


> Holy crap that's a stunner. This style of Burke is among my favorite from him. That and his san mai



That looks like his 52100 with differential heat treatment.


----------



## Corradobrit1

BJE1 said:


> That looks like his 52100 with differential heat treatment.


Some are W2 others are 52100


----------



## marc4pt0

BJE1 said:


> That looks like his 52100 with differential heat treatment.



@Corradobrit1 I'm willing to bet that's his 52100 hamon, which are much more fluid smooth and softer than his W2 honyaki.


----------



## ashy2classy

Brian Weekley said:


> As I’ve been going through my new knives and categorizing them I’ve come across a few that never got their “welcome to the family” honour meal. One such of these came to me courtesy of @ian. It’s an Akebono K-Tip Gyuto. 243mmx49.7mmx2.87mm. 244gms. Forged by Kenichi Shiraki and sharpened by Tosa. It offers a Blue#2 core and soft iron cladding. Here’s a couple of pics ...
> 
> View attachment 74302
> View attachment 74303
> View attachment 74304
> 
> 
> For its welcome to the family meal I put it to work prepping a new dish which I call my “Shelter in Place” stew. Who,doesn’t like a great stew? Here’s a few pics ...
> 
> View attachment 74306
> View attachment 74307
> View attachment 74308
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I found the K-Tip Gyuto a little intimidating. With the flat blade profile it handles more like a 270mm than a 240mm. Still it’s nicely balanced in a pinch grip and at 244gms makes short work of anything it comes in contact with. Just make sure that you keep the tips of your fingers tucked to avoid an unwelcome addition to the stew. A beautifully forged knife and a great addition to the family.


Good snag. Akebonos are fantastic blades for the price James was selling them. Now they're almost impossible to find. Enjoy!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

marc4pt0 said:


> @Corradobrit1 I'm willing to bet that's his 52100 hamon, which are much more fluid smooth and softer than his W2 honyaki.


Its 52100.


----------



## marc4pt0

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Its 52100.



I knew it! Haha thanks for confirming. 
Him and Eric Fritz are the only 2 kitchen knive makers I know that pull off hamons on 52100 so successfully. I've seen Alex Horn attempt it and land pretty darn close


----------



## Corradobrit1

marc4pt0 said:


> @Corradobrit1 I'm willing to bet that's his 52100 hamon, which are much more fluid smooth and softer than his W2 honyaki.


There was a W2 Mizu Honyaki Santoku on the site last night with a barely visible Hamon. Surprised me a little as W2 seems to be a hamon line monster.


----------



## marc4pt0

I saw that santoku. Looks nice. Had I seen that gyuto posted above I wouldn’t have been able to help myself


----------



## Corradobrit1

marc4pt0 said:


> I saw that santoku. Looks nice. Had I seen that gyuto posted above I wouldn’t have been able to help myself


Not a fan of Snakewood but had it been Ironwood I might not have been able to control myself. The gyutos I saw in the sold gallery looked really good.


----------



## marc4pt0

Looks like that santoku is gone as well. Hopefully it pops up here in this thread soon


----------



## milkbaby

marc4pt0 said:


> I knew it! Haha thanks for confirming.
> Him and Eric Fritz are the only 2 kitchen knive makers I know that pull off hamons on 52100 so successfully. I've seen Alex Horn attempt it and land pretty darn close



Meet did a nice looking one in 52100 last year, can see on his Instagram. Edited to add: Go to 8 February 2019 for the Instagram post. He may have discussed it with Burke, but hopefully @chefcomesback will chime in personally about it? It's very impressive whoever gets a nice hamon in 52100!

That Burke is a beauty!


----------



## marc4pt0

I remember seeing that, but don’t recall seeing a finished product. No surprise that Mert pulled it off though.


----------



## Corradobrit1

marc4pt0 said:


> Looks like that santoku is gone as well. Hopefully it pops up here in this thread soon


Yes someone picked it up overnight


----------



## Bcos17

Two new pickups from BST. Both original profile Mazakis. 210 from JNS and 240 from ToGo. I already had both of these knives in later profiles from Clean-cut but I wanted to try these originals. The 240 reminds me a lot of my Toyama 240.


----------



## CiderBear

Bcos17 said:


> Two new pickups from BST. Both original profile Mazakis. 210 from JNS and 240 from ToGo. I already had both of these knives in later profiles from Clean-cut but I wanted to try these originals. The 240 reminds me a lot of my Toyama 240.
> 
> View attachment 74335


Out of curiosity, if you have some spare time, do you mind tracing some of the profiles you mentioned on a piece of paper ? I'd love to see how similar/ different they are


----------



## Bcos17

@CiderBear Sure. I can do that with the 210s. I don't own the 240 CC any more, so I cant help there.

Here is a shot with the 240 Togo original profile, JNS original profile, and Clean-cut from mid year to fall of 2018 which had a slightly more traditional pointy profile. 







It looks like Mazaki increased the size of his Kanji after his early knives.


And a tracing of the two 210s:


----------



## Corradobrit1

Bottom one looks very JNS Kato WH 210esque.


----------



## Bcos17

The Mazaki is taller and the Kato is flatter before curving up to the point. Here is a picture of a recent Kato 210 WH from JNS:

Cousins, but not brothers.


----------



## Corradobrit1

I have on older 210 Kato WH (maybe a batch from 3 years ago) and that has more belly than your recent version shows. Edge length 217mm


----------



## CiderBear

Bcos17 said:


> @CiderBear Sure. I can do that with the 210s. I don't own the 240 CC any more, so I cant help there.
> 
> Here is a shot with the 240 Togo original profile, JNS original profile, and Clean-cut from mid year to fall of 2018 which had a slightly more traditional pointy profile.
> 
> View attachment 74352
> 
> 
> It looks like Mazaki increased the size of his Kanji after his early knives.
> 
> 
> And a tracing of the two 210s:
> 
> View attachment 74353



Woah, that is super fast and helpful . Thank you so much .

How does the 240 Togo and 240 Toyama compare ?


----------



## Bcos17

The 240 ToGo is a new addition so I'll have to check back after I've used it for a few weeks. It looks and feels very similar, the Toyama having even more of a santoku-ish profile near the tip.


----------



## panda

Bcos17 said:


> @CiderBear Sure. I can do that with the 210s. I don't own the 240 CC any more, so I cant help there.
> 
> Here is a shot with the 240 Togo original profile, JNS original profile, and Clean-cut from mid year to fall of 2018 which had a slightly more traditional pointy profile.
> 
> View attachment 74352
> 
> 
> It looks like Mazaki increased the size of his Kanji after his early knives.
> 
> 
> And a tracing of the two 210s:
> 
> View attachment 74353


hilarious that the togo one had the best profile


----------



## panda

Corradobrit1 said:


> I have on older 210 Kato WH (maybe a batch from 3 years ago) and that has more belly than your recent version shows. Edge length 217mm


if you let me have that handle, i will pay for my buddy to make you a badass custom one.


----------



## nyc

jonnachang said:


> First time directly purchased yes. 54 mm height and 262 grams weight. Very Happy![emoji16]


Congrats! That’s a perfect looking TF Denka. Did you have to manage the purchase closely via email with Goku/Syutaro to ensure you got such a great piece?


----------



## ragz




----------



## holdmyphone

Those are some very unique looking blades!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Man can't wait to get this in. I've gone overboard lately but I've learned the hard way you only live once. Bill Burke MS 9" integral chef with 52100.



Is this a SECOND Burke on top of all the other crazy acquisitions you've posted in the last week? 

Bravo either way.


----------



## Danzo

ragz said:


>


How do those perform? I’ve seen his work on Instagram for the last year or so, kinda skeptical but I’m always down to be proven wrong.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Is this a SECOND Burke on top of all the other crazy acquisitions you've posted in the last week?
> 
> Bravo either way.


Yes sir. I've been lucky.


----------



## chefcomesback

milkbaby said:


> Meet did a nice looking one in 52100 last year, can see on his Instagram. Edited to add: Go to 8 February 2019 for the Instagram post. He may have discussed it with Burke, but hopefully @chefcomesback will chime in personally about it? It's very impressive whoever gets a nice hamon in 52100!
> 
> That Burke is a beauty!



Bill does bis differentially heat treated 52100 with torch ( so does his friend Erik ) 
Mine was clay quenched, the challenge came from a knife maker friend saying that you couldn’t get a hamon on 52100 even if you tried .
So I decided to make a true honyaki in 52100 , had a good hamon and activity. It was based off my experiments with different clays and heat treatment, made couple more but haven’t finished any since then


----------



## ragz

Danzo said:


> How do those perform? I’ve seen his work on Instagram for the last year or so, kinda skeptical but I’m always down to be proven wrong.



He's new maker and I've been watching him improve for some time. His work now compared to a year ago is night and day. In terms of performance, they're great, but they arn't as well rounded as some might want. I find his edge design to be stellar-- the curve of the edge is so natural and lends itself to the knife work I typically find myself doing. I find knives built for just rocking or other knifes with large flat bellies to be maddening. For the knives themselves, max's strength is definitely his grinds. The suji that I just got in particular is spectacularly ground. Fit and finish is good-- some minor imperfections. I personally enjoy the human touches. Balance point of the blade is right at the pinch. His handles are also something I enjoy immensely. They're quite a bit longer (and slightly slender), and it sits nicely against the forearm for some added sturdiness that really make the knife feel like an extension of your hand. They're a joy to sharpen as well, but I can only speak for his dama steel and copper san mai. I've not experienced his 52100 or aebl work.

One drawback that some might find is that there really isn't any distill taper to speak of. Of course many famous knife makers have pretty much nill as well (yoshikazu ikeda comes to mind). That of course means the knives in general lean to preform better in some tasks while fall short in others. Generally speaking, anything you're cutting that is no more than 3/4th the height of the knife it excels at-- taller items you will see a touch more wedging. I will definitely be watching him closely as time goes on.

He's also really nice


----------



## Horsemover

Just curious if any of the Dalman warikomis have landed yet?


----------



## soigne_west

Horsemover said:


> Just curious if any of the Dalman warikomis have landed yet?



mine appears to still be in Sweden


----------



## Horsemover

soigne_west said:


> mine appears to still be in Sweden



Thanks for the update. I missed out and am curious to hear what everyone thinks. I did manage to score the Raquin Nakiri today so things are looking up.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

ragz said:


>


i nearly pulled the trigger on one of these, thoughts when you use em please...


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Horsemover said:


> Thanks for the update. I missed out and am curious to hear what everyone thinks. I did manage to score the Raquin Nakiri today so things are looking up.


you got this one? its just like the one i picked up last month. so sweet, put that in the carrot test challenge~!


----------



## Horsemover

Matt Zilliox said:


> you got this one? its just like the one i picked up last month. so sweet, put that in the carrot test challenge~!



Can’t wait to get it. I have always thought his Nakiri was the best looking one out there. I never thought I would get the chance to pick one up. They seem to be super popular. I’m stoked.


----------



## U2U

Horsemover said:


> Just curious if any of the Dalman warikomis have landed yet?


Mine entered the postal system in Sweden but shows no progress. The notices on the Postal site point to a lack of air capacity with the world issues so letters and parcels may be going by sea or land so in my case a ship it is. It will show in due course so in the meantime I hope everyone stays well.


----------



## M1k3

U2U said:


> Mine entered the postal system in Sweden but shows no progress. The notices on the Postal site point to a lack of air capacity with the world issues so letters and parcels may be going by sea or land so in my case a ship it is. It will show in due course so in the meantime I hope everyone stays well.



Enter the tracking number on your postal system, it may show up. Depends on how far a long it actually is.


----------



## marc4pt0

chefcomesback said:


> Bill does bis differentially heat treated 52100 with torch ( so does his friend Erik )
> Mine was clay quenched, the challenge came from a knife maker friend saying that you couldn’t get a hamon on 52100 even if you tried .
> So I decided to make a true honyaki in 52100 , had a good hamon and activity. It was based off my experiments with different clays and heat treatment, made couple more but haven’t finished any since then




I need to see these stat


----------



## zizirex

as i previously posted in Kanji ID thread,






My first Yanagiba, 270mm White #2, based on the seller said it's made by Shiraki (Hamono? not sure if it's Nakagawa or Kenichi himself) and Sharpen by MoriHiro Hamono.

I'm very happy with the fit, finish and grind.


----------



## Brian Weekley

The actual maker of Shiraki’s knives seems a bit of a problem. I love Shiraki’s knives but place each of them I own in one of three categories. The first category is that of a knife that was purchased directly from Shiraki himself by a friend that I trust with assurances the he (Shiraki) personally forged the blade. The second is a knife purchased from a reputable dealer with an assurance that the knife was made personally by Shiraki. The third and last category is a knife that I purchased from a previous owner with the previous owners assurance that he believes it to be a blade forged by Shiraki. It would be nice were it possible to know determinatives whether a knife was forged by Shiraki himself or by another knife smith at the Shiraki Hamano. There doesn’t seem to be any clear way of determining provenance from the appearance of the knife alone.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I was in the process of trying to refine a dish and had the opportunity to do a lot of vegetable chopping. Normally I would reach for a knife which is new to my permanent block, namely a Catcheside nakiri. A while back I came to own a Catcheside Gyuto which I acquired curtesy of Barmoley. As Catcheside describes his steel ,,, “San mai - I use the excellent carbon steel 1.2442, This steel is a bit like a love child between Blue 1 and Super Blue - It is a very high carbon.” The knife is visually very attractive. 237mm x 53mm x 4mm. 233gms. Here’s a few pics of the knife ...












Here’s a few pics of the vege’s and the chop-a-thon that I embarked upon with the Catcheside. 















Finally a pic of the dish I was trying to perfect. I think I’m going to call it my Shelter In Place Vege Casserole. 






Last pic ... an “after the chopping” pic to show the great patina starting to develop. 






I have to say that this Catchside is a fearsome cutting machine. It’s slightly blade heavy in a pitch grip which I like. Suitably thin at the tip and substantial at the belly. It literally dropped through the russet potato with virtually no stiction after the blade got wet. Similarly with the big sweet potato. Fine slicing the garlic was a joy at the tip. Just the right amount of bite in the edge made slicing and chopping the pepper childs play. Ditto slicing the sweet onion.

It’s substantial and beautifully made. Excellent f&f. It’s only equal in chopping vegetables seems to be Catcheside’s own nakiri, which I absolutely love. While towards the expensive side of daily user category of kitchen knives it’s certainly in the running to win the “if I could only have one Gyuto contest”. A beautiful knife and a treat to own. Thanks Barmoley!


----------



## mack

Dalman 240mm uhb20c western honyaki






Unfortunately not my knife, "only" the passaround-knife from the German KMS-forum.
Because of covid-19 I am not able to send it to the next one, so it stays with me much longer than expected.

Mack.


----------



## daddy yo yo

mack said:


> Dalman 240mm uhb20c western honyaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not my knife, "only" the passaround-knife from the German KMS-forum.
> Because of covid-19 I am not able to send it to the next one, so it stays with me much longer than expected.
> 
> Mack.


Muahahahahaha!!! Same with me and the Isasmedjan-PA-gyuto!!!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Brian Weekley said:


> I was in the process of trying to refine a dish and had the opportunity to do a lot of vegetable chopping. Normally I would reach for a knife which is new to my permanent block, namely a Catcheside nakiri. A while back I came to own a Catcheside Gyuto which I acquired curtesy of Barmoley. As Catcheside describes his steel ,,, “San mai - I use the excellent carbon steel 1.2442, This steel is a bit like a love child between Blue 1 and Super Blue - It is a very high carbon.” The knife is visually very attractive. 237mm x 53mm x 4mm. 233gms. Here’s a few pics of the knife ...
> 
> View attachment 74448
> View attachment 74449
> View attachment 74450
> 
> 
> Here’s a few pics of the vege’s and the chop-a-thon that I embarked upon with the Catcheside.
> 
> View attachment 74451
> View attachment 74452
> View attachment 74453
> View attachment 74454
> 
> 
> Finally a pic of the dish I was trying to perfect. I think I’m going to call it my Shelter In Place Vege Casserole.
> 
> View attachment 74455
> 
> 
> Last pic ... an “after the chopping” pic to show the great patina starting to develop.
> 
> View attachment 74456
> 
> 
> I have to say that this Catchside is a fearsome cutting machine. It’s slightly blade heavy in a pitch grip which I like. Suitably thin at the tip and substantial at the belly. It literally dropped through the russet potato with virtually no stiction after the blade got wet. Similarly with the big sweet potato. Fine slicing the garlic was a joy at the tip. Just the right amount of bite in the edge made slicing and chopping the pepper childs play. Ditto slicing the sweet onion.
> 
> It’s substantial and beautifully made. Excellent f&f. It’s only equal in chopping vegetables seems to be Catcheside’s own nakiri, which I absolutely love. While towards the expensive side of daily user category of kitchen knives it’s certainly in the running to win the “if I could only have one Gyuto contest”. A beautiful knife and a treat to own. Thanks Barmoley!


While I enjoy reading your new knife posts, I really enjoy looking at your views.


----------



## Geigs

Brian Weekley said:


> I was in the process of trying to refine a dish and had the opportunity to do a lot of vegetable chopping. Normally I would reach for a knife which is new to my permanent block, namely a Catcheside nakiri. A while back I came to own a Catcheside Gyuto which I acquired curtesy of Barmoley. As Catcheside describes his steel ,,, “San mai - I use the excellent carbon steel 1.2442, This steel is a bit like a love child between Blue 1 and Super Blue - It is a very high carbon.” The knife is visually very attractive. 237mm x 53mm x 4mm. 233gms. Here’s a few pics of the knife ...
> 
> View attachment 74448
> View attachment 74449
> View attachment 74450
> 
> 
> Here’s a few pics of the vege’s and the chop-a-thon that I embarked upon with the Catcheside.
> 
> View attachment 74451
> View attachment 74452
> View attachment 74453
> View attachment 74454
> 
> 
> Finally a pic of the dish I was trying to perfect. I think I’m going to call it my Shelter In Place Vege Casserole.
> 
> View attachment 74455
> 
> 
> Last pic ... an “after the chopping” pic to show the great patina starting to develop.
> 
> View attachment 74456
> 
> 
> I have to say that this Catchside is a fearsome cutting machine. It’s slightly blade heavy in a pitch grip which I like. Suitably thin at the tip and substantial at the belly. It literally dropped through the russet potato with virtually no stiction after the blade got wet. Similarly with the big sweet potato. Fine slicing the garlic was a joy at the tip. Just the right amount of bite in the edge made slicing and chopping the pepper childs play. Ditto slicing the sweet onion.
> 
> It’s substantial and beautifully made. Excellent f&f. It’s only equal in chopping vegetables seems to be Catcheside’s own nakiri, which I absolutely love. While towards the expensive side of daily user category of kitchen knives it’s certainly in the running to win the “if I could only have one Gyuto contest”. A beautiful knife and a treat to own. Thanks Barmoley!



I need a catcheside. Also, that rhododendron would be spectacular when in bloom, are you in the Pacific NW?


----------



## Brian Weekley

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> While I enjoy reading your new knife posts, I really enjoy looking at your views.





Geigs said:


> I need a catcheside. Also, that rhododendron would be spectacular when in bloom, are you in the Pacific NW?



I am in the PNW .... in Victoria. My view is East over the Strait of Juan de Fuca to San Juan Island in the USA. Here’s a few pics I took this morning. The view is from my patio where I keep two of my BBQ’S and is also the same view I have while cooking in my kitchen and sharpening knives. Life is good!









&


----------



## marc4pt0

These forged Catchesides are looking very nice.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Thanks Brian, made my day.


----------



## nakneker

Been out of town working, came home to these three. Raquin 220 KT, Xerxes 265, Comet 220. Be safe and God bless.


----------



## Corradobrit1

nakneker said:


> Raquin 220 KT Be safe and God bless.View attachment 74502
> View attachment 74503


So thats where it went LOL


----------



## Bcos17

Beautiful knives Sean, interested to hear your thoughts on all 3 once you try them.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Oh my ... now we’re talking ... those are some seriously nice blades.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

nakneker said:


> Been out of town working, came home to these three. Raquin 220 KT, Xerxes 265, Comet 220. Be safe and God bless.View attachment 74502
> View attachment 74503


oh you jerk, you beat me to that raquin 220, haha


----------



## Corradobrit1

^Join the club


----------



## nakneker

I had a Raquin 225 KT and regretted selling it, really regretted selling it. I was glad to get it replaced.


----------



## Barmoley

Having a hard time caring about knives at the moment, but I’ve decided to force myself to do it anyway. This is the latest I got from a very talented maker. This was ordered a while back, before anybody could expect that we would be where we are now, but soon better times will come and in the mean time I will try to enjoy the beautiful tools that I have.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Barmoley said:


> Having a hard time caring about knives at the moment, but I’ve decided to force myself to do it anyway. This is the latest I got from a very talented maker. This was ordered a while back, before anybody could expect that we would be where we are now, but soon better times will come and in the mean time I will try to enjoy the beautiful tools that I have.
> 
> View attachment 74520
> View attachment 74522


Evans work is stellar. Love his handles too, which are often overlooked


----------



## zizirex

Brian Weekley said:


> The actual maker of Shiraki’s knives seems a bit of a problem. I love Shiraki’s knives but place each of them I own in one of three categories. The first category is that of a knife that was purchased directly from Shiraki himself by a friend that I trust with assurances the he (Shiraki) personally forged the blade. The second is a knife purchased from a reputable dealer with an assurance that the knife was made personally by Shiraki. The third and last category is a knife that I purchased from a previous owner with the previous owners assurance that he believes it to be a blade forged by Shiraki. It would be nice were it possible to know determinatives whether a knife was forged by Shiraki himself or by another knife smith at the Shiraki Hamano. There doesn’t seem to be any clear way of determining provenance from the appearance of the knife alone.



Yup, this one is pretty similar to the one that RazorSharp sells the only difference is the kanji brand. I need to open the handle to know who is the real maker.


----------



## Michi

I like the knackwurst  Why can't you send the knife on? Is the postal service down now?


----------



## mack

Michi said:


> I like the knackwurst  Why can't you send the knife on? Is the postal service down now?



Haha, I like Knackwurst as well 

Here in Austria we have to reduce our social contacts to the max. That's the general thing. One of my coworkers is called a "suspected Covid-19 case", so I have to stay at home for 14 days. That's the more important thing at the moment for me. 

Maybe social distancing isn't a big thing in Australia at the moment, in our news there was a video of people in Australia sunbathing at bondi beach next to another. That's crazy, sorry.

Mack.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Barmoley said:


> Having a hard time caring about knives at the moment, but I’ve decided to force myself to do it anyway. This is the latest I got from a very talented maker. This was ordered a while back, before anybody could expect that we would be where we are now, but soon better times will come and in the mean time I will try to enjoy the beautiful tools that I have.
> 
> View attachment 74520
> View attachment 74522


Stunning!!!


----------



## k7598

@mack 
Quarantine and a Dalman for a passaround. That's going to be a long review


----------



## Michi

mack said:


> Here in Austria we have to reduce our social contacts to the max. That's the general thing. One of my coworkers is called a "suspected Covid-19 case", so I have to stay at home for 14 days.


Ah, that's a bummer 



> Maybe social distancing isn't a big thing in Australia at the moment, in our news there was a video of people in Australia sunbathing at bondi beach next to another. That's crazy, sorry.


Unfortunately, we have a large proportion of morons in this country


----------



## marc4pt0

nakneker said:


> Been out of town working, came home to these three. Raquin 220 KT, Xerxes 265, Comet 220. Be safe and God bless.View attachment 74502
> View attachment 74503




Top Front Door Score award goes to...


----------



## marc4pt0

Barmoley said:


> Having a hard time caring about knives at the moment... but soon better times will come and in the mean time I will try to enjoy the beautiful tools that I have.



Hang in there brother. That’s aa absolutely stunning knife there, what’s the specs?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Michi said:


> Ah, that's a bummer
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, we have a large proportion of morons in this country


There's a huge one in your hometown. Heard of Paul Pluta aka Archieluxury?


----------



## Matt Zilliox

nakneker said:


> I had a Raquin 225 KT and regretted selling it, really regretted selling it. I was glad to get it replaced.


 regret is best done twice? it gets easier, i swear. haha, enjoy the knife


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> Ah, that's a bummer
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, we have a large proportion of morons in this country



Don't worry. We have a large population of them here in the states also.


----------



## Barmoley

marc4pt0 said:


> Hang in there brother. That’s aa absolutely stunning knife there, what’s the specs?


247x55 256g aogami 2


----------



## marc4pt0

Darn near perfect


----------



## Barmoley

marc4pt0 said:


> Darn near perfect


I know too large for you preference Marc, but it really is very good feeling.


----------



## marc4pt0

True, and I believe it. 240 -250mm gyutos do feel great in hand, and I like them, but just prefer the action of 220 range


----------



## Corradobrit1

marc4pt0 said:


> True, and I believe it. 240 -250mm gyutos do feel great in hand, and I like them, but just prefer the action of 220 range


Thats my sweet spot too. A flatish profile 220-230 and 50-52 height


----------



## parbaked

Raquin Tiny Gyuto...190mm x 49mm:


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> Thats my sweet spot too. A flatish profile 220-230 and 50-52 height



Yeah a comet honyaki 220 would really hit the spot right now [emoji12]


----------



## U2U

M1k3 said:


> Enter the tracking number on your postal system, it may show up. Depends on how far a long it actually is.


That is a solid suggestion but so far no joy. In these times patience will pay off. I hope a customer closer to Dalman receives a package and can post. A little vicarious living is in order. Stay well and thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## TSF415

U2U said:


> That is a solid suggestion but so far no joy. In these times patience will pay off. I hope a customer closer to Dalman receives a package and can post. A little vicarious living is in order. Stay well and thank you for the suggestion.


Yea same here. Tracking probably won’t start til after it arrives in US. I originally had it shipped to work and now I’m not there . Got my mail forwarded so I’m hoping it makes it to me.


----------



## echou

Recent pickup: DT Ladder Damascus. My pictures don't do it justice...






And here's a shot of the whole DT family (less a couple of ITKs):


----------



## bahamaroot

echou said:


> Recent pickup: DT Ladder Damascus. My pictures don't do it justice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a shot of the whole DT family (less a couple of ITKs):


A DT collection to be envied!


----------



## Geigs

120 Workhorse Petty. Tsukasa, Shirogami 2.


----------



## Brian Weekley

A family dinner tonight gave me an opportunity to do a ”Welcome to the Family Meal” for a Gyuto made by Will Newham. It’s 215mm x 53.5mm x 2.94mm thick at the heel. The blade tapers to .52mm about 1” from the tip. It weighs 188gms and is heat treated to HRC 62-64. Made by Tasmania based Will Newham from AEBL steel using a stick removal method. The knife has a beautifully contoured handle made from Sheoak and sports a polished brass bolster.

Here’s a few pics of the knife.















I used the Newham to prep a scalloped potato and ham dish that I had been wanting to try. In the process the blade demolished three of my monster russet potatoes, a sweet onion and cubed a slice of ham. I made up a cheese sauce to go,with the scalloped potatoes and the dish was terrific. Much loved by the family. ~

Here’s a few pics ...




















And the final dish ...











For those of you who haven’t purchased one of Will’s knives you are in for a real treat. Will’s f&f is second to none. The knives are simply gorgeous (I now have three). While I personally don’t prefer non reactive stainless blades there are many more that do. AEBL is easy sharpened but out of the box the knife was scary sharp. The blade is stiff and thin and it literally dropped through the potatoes. So much so that I added a post of it to the ”Naughty Schoolboy” thread. The blade is the hands down winner of the horizontal onion slice. The handle is extremely comfortable and beautifully finished. Perhaps the best part of all for my American friends, Will’s knives are IMO ridiculously cheap for the quality. With the Aussie dollar suffering against the USD, Wills knives are IMO selling at give-a-way prices. At Christmas Will also gave an extra 15% off his already ridiculously low prices - now expired I think. It won’t last. Will’s book will fill and his prices will go up. Get your order in.


----------



## Gregmega

Geigs said:


> View attachment 74661
> View attachment 74663
> View attachment 74664
> View attachment 74666
> 
> 
> 120 Workhorse Petty. Tsukasa, Shirogami 2.



I had a couple of these. Gyuto and suji. Talk about thick. Very cool blades.


----------



## marc4pt0

@Brian Weekley seeing this post makes even more pumped about my order with Will.
And the cheesy potato goodness, I wonder if my girls would enjoy that..


----------



## marc4pt0

echou said:


> Recent pickup: DT Ladder Damascus. My pictures don't do it justice...




Holy crap Man! I just got serious DT envy. It’s been a while since I last experienced this. And now he’s posting pics of new work? Oh man


----------



## marc4pt0

parbaked said:


> Raquin Tiny Gyuto...190mm x 49mm:
> View attachment 74591
> View attachment 74592




This make me swoon. Seriously.


----------



## Brian Weekley

marc4pt0 said:


> @Brian Weekley seeing this post makes even more pumped about my order with Will.
> And the cheesy potato goodness, I wonder if my girls would enjoy that..



There certainly was a happy crew at the family dinner tonight including three kids. I think the cheesy goodness casserole was a bigger hit than the ham which was the main. The scalloped potatoes thickened perfectly with a nice cheesy sauce. My complaint about scalloped potato dishes is that the sauce tends to be “runny”. I’ll write the recipe up and put it in the “Recipe” forum tomorrow.


----------



## adam92

Chicagohawkie said:


> Don't recommend Teruyasu Fujiwara unless you're willing to keep e-mailing them every three days reminding them exactly how you want your custom knife. They really don't do well on anything but forging and heat treatment (geometry, profile and fit & finish are all generally terrible).
> 
> I find this to be spot on, 100 percent correct.


Agree.


----------



## Gregmega

Yanick 260 suji. 



He even matched my gyuto with a few months time between 



What a champ


----------



## marc4pt0

Dude that’s sick. Great looking couple. So hot right now


----------



## Bcos17

New Raquin, 225 x 54


----------



## Horsemover

Bcos17 said:


> New Raquin, 225 x 54
> 
> View attachment 74754



Perfection...WOW.


----------



## Horsemover

Gregmega said:


> Yanick 260 suji. View attachment 74752
> 
> He even matched my gyuto with a few months time between View attachment 74753
> 
> What a champ



Quite the pair. I need to try one of these. Congrats!


----------



## Corradobrit1

adam92 said:


> Agree.


Disagree


----------



## valgard

Gregmega said:


> Yanick 260 suji. View attachment 74752
> 
> He even matched my gyuto with a few months time between View attachment 74753
> 
> What a champ


[emoji7]


----------



## MrHiggins

Bcos17 said:


> New Raquin, 225 x 54
> 
> View attachment 74754


There ya go! So nice.


----------



## Horsemover

My WAT arrived yesterday...very happy with this one.


----------



## P.Smash

Horsemover said:


> Quite the pair. I need to try one of these. Congrats!




Ha! That's funny....that's EXACTLY what I told my girlfriend on our first date


----------



## jacko9

Horsemover said:


> My WAT arrived yesterday...very happy with this one.
> 
> View attachment 74821



Very nice - love your handle wood choice. I purchased two of them one for a granddaughter and one for myself and the quality is just outstanding. So far all I've had to do is touch up the edge with a strop with 0.75 micro CBN paste.


----------



## Eloh

Mathias Ekman 260x60 in bog oak, birch bark, brass, horn and AEB-L. Highly recommended if you are searching for a stainless chef knife


----------



## Etsoh

Got this a week ago from the lovely folks at Carbon Knife co. Kagekiyo white 2 kiritsuke gyuto 240mm. Fit and finish was the nicest ootb from any blade I've purchased. A bit blade heavy but it feels great. Being stuck at home, I couldn't resist but putting it to the stones. A few low spots but it was fairly easy to get rid of them. Got a bit of a wave on the shinogi but that should be fixed eventually since I have alot of time in my hands in the near future lol. thanks for looking!


----------



## Henry

Shibata Tinker Tank

Heavy but very thin behind the edge. No kanji as these are his experimental line. Only the date and number of blades made.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Etsoh said:


> Got this a week ago from the lovely folks at Carbon Knife co. Kagekiyo white 2 kiritsuke gyuto 240mm. Fit and finish was the nicest ootb from any blade I've purchased. A bit blade heavy but it feels great. Being stuck at home, I couldn't resist but putting it to the stones. A few low spots but it was fairly easy to get rid of them. Got a bit of a wave on the shinogi but that should be fixed eventually since I have alot of time in my hands in the near future lol. thanks for looking!View attachment 74830
> View attachment 74831
> View attachment 74832


I’ve been eyeing these for a longggg time. How do you like the geometry? How does it behave on the board with different ingredients?


----------



## Etsoh

Malcolm Johnson said:


> I’ve been eyeing these for a longggg time. How do you like the geometry? How does it behave on the board with different ingredients?


Geometry for me is great, came with a bit of a hollow in between the edge and the shinogi, flattened the bevels and it seems to not have much effect on food sticking. I've only really tried on potato/carrots/onions and it flys through them very nicely. Pretty thick at the heel then tapers down to almost nothing going to the tip. Has a nice little curve at the tip, gives enough clearance for me to not stab the tip into your board; which is a huge plus for me as I've been used to a 195 Fujiwara maboroshi with quite a belly. 10/10 would purchase again if I had enough cash laying around lol.


----------



## madelinez

A rare Dalman appeared... I've been trying to get one of these for a while so it was very exciting when I finally lucked out. I'll hopefully be able to cook something large with it on Friday. 

Apologies for the terrible photography, my phone died so I'm using an old spare.


----------



## Horsemover

madelinez said:


> A rare Dalman appeared... I've been trying to get one of these for a while so it was very exciting when I finally lucked out. I'll hopefully be able to cook something large with it on Friday.
> 
> Apologies for the terrible photography, my phone died so I'm using an old spare.



Please keep us posted. The Corona box is very fitting.


----------



## Bcos17

madelinez said:


> A rare Dalman appeared... I've been trying to get one of these for a while so it was very exciting when I finally lucked out. I'll hopefully be able to cook something large with it on Friday.
> 
> Apologies for the terrible photography, my phone died so I'm using an old spare.


Awesome, is that the 210 or the 240?


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Etsoh said:


> Geometry for me is great, came with a bit of a hollow in between the edge and the shinogi, flattened the bevels and it seems to not have much effect on food sticking. I've only really tried on potato/carrots/onions and it flys through them very nicely. Pretty thick at the heel then tapers down to almost nothing going to the tip. Has a nice little curve at the tip, gives enough clearance for me to not stab the tip into your board; which is a huge plus for me as I've been used to a 195 Fujiwara maboroshi with quite a belly. 10/10 would purchase again if I had enough cash laying around lol.


Good to know. I handled one at JKI some time ago and loved the profile and was impressed with the distal taper.. glad to hear the knife moves through carrot and potato really well. Thanks!


----------



## Cksnffr

Yoshikane 210













FC872267-48A1-460E-93A3-08D47BCB348A



__ Cksnffr
__ Mar 25, 2020


















4BA6C794-C62E-4EE4-9E67-1DBBDF644E40



__ Cksnffr
__ Mar 25, 2020


----------



## McMan

Etsoh said:


> Got this a week ago from the lovely folks at Carbon Knife co. Kagekiyo white 2 kiritsuke gyuto 240mm. Fit and finish was the nicest ootb from any blade I've purchased. A bit blade heavy but it feels great. Being stuck at home, I couldn't resist but putting it to the stones. A few low spots but it was fairly easy to get rid of them. Got a bit of a wave on the shinogi but that should be fixed eventually since I have alot of time in my hands in the near future lol. thanks for looking!View attachment 74830
> View attachment 74831
> View attachment 74832


A lot to like with a choil shot like that!


----------



## Cksnffr

Etsoh said:


> Got this a week ago from the lovely folks at Carbon Knife co. Kagekiyo white 2 kiritsuke gyuto 240mm. Fit and finish was the nicest ootb from any blade I've purchased. A bit blade heavy but it feels great. Being stuck at home, I couldn't resist but putting it to the stones. A few low spots but it was fairly easy to get rid of them. Got a bit of a wave on the shinogi but that should be fixed eventually since I have alot of time in my hands in the near future lol. thanks for looking!View attachment 74830
> View attachment 74831
> View attachment 74832



How's that Kagekiyo performing? I've had my eye on a white 240 for a while. I like everything about it visually, but no idea how it cuts.


----------



## cstrat

soigne_west said:


> mine appears to still be in Sweden


Mine went to Chicago 2 weeks ago
and tracking hasn’t changed—and I am located near Boston! Going to try tracking it down another way but not expecting miracles.


----------



## tgfencer

cstrat said:


> Mine went to Chicago 2 weeks ago
> and tracking hasn’t changed—and I am located near Boston! Going to try tracking it down another way but not expecting miracles.



Don't stress about it. This is common, especially with Chicago (which is where many packages from Northern Europe travel through). Myself and others have had hold-ups in Chicago with packages from Sweden. They don't update often times until its almost at your door. I had separate packages from Robin and Marius mail within a day of each other. Robin's took 2.5-3 weeks and Marius' took closer to 5 weeks.


----------



## Bcos17

I had two packages hit the NYC customs office at the same time, one got processed Sunday, the other Monday, the Monday package started moving and was delivered today, the Sunday package has not hit USPS yet. Go figure. I think customs is a total crapshoot, nothing you can do except wait and hope.


----------



## TSF415

cstrat said:


> Mine went to Chicago 2 weeks ago
> and tracking hasn’t changed—and I am located near Boston! Going to try tracking it down another way but not expecting miracles.


Mine is hanging out in NY. This happened when I got a package from markin. I’m sure this wait will be worth it.


----------



## soigne_west

Mine says departed NY but no delivery time given... we’re getting closer though. And yeah I’ve had a couple parcels get forgotten in Chicago but they always eventually arrive.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Courtesy of Pensacola Tiger, I came to own a Caublestone Cutlery K-Tip Gyuto forged by Daniel Cauble. It features a San Mai construction with a W2 core and a 1018 soft iron cladding. 
The handle is stabilized dyed Maple burl, Stabilized Cherry burl, desert ironwood with anodized Ti spacers. It is 227mm x 55mm x 2.73mm at the heel. The knife weighs in at 246gms. Here’s a few pics of the knife ...





















I happened to choose today to clear out my freezer and accumulated a number of packages of frozen chicken that I have been saving for stock. As I’m out of stock I decided to put the Cauble to work prepping the chicken (thawed) and whatever veggies that needed using. Here’s a few pics of the stock making process. 















While not a full blown “Welcome to the family meal”, I thought that making stock ... the basis of many of my meals ... was a satisfactory substitute. Coming off of using a virtually identical Akebono Shiraki K-Tip, I was very surprised at the difference between the two knives. The Cauble was lighter in hand ... easier to maneuver. Considering that I was literally “boning” the chicken to prepare it for the stock pot, I resolved to be very careful but was surprised how maneuverable the Cauble felt. No problem at all navigating around a few bones and a much lighter feel than the Akebono. Probably due to the larger handle and more balance between handle and blade. It’s also worth noting that Pensacola Tiger delivered one of the sharpest knives I’ve received ... apparently using JKI Diamond stones. The last item that pleased me greatly is the wonderful patina which arose out of this limited use. In all a great knife and nice addition to my collection.


----------



## dmonterisi

i was finally able to land a toyama 240 damascus. thanks to @IsoJ !


----------



## ian

It’s Heiji day! Ordered these in August and they finally arrived.






180mm “pettyo”, 40mm tall, semistainless
210mm petty/suji, 35mm tall, carbon

both with burnt chestnut D-handles


----------



## Brian Weekley

I have to say ... that’s as nice a rack as I’ve seen in many years.


----------



## ian

Bought 2 with the intention of selling 1, so look out in the coming weeks on BST, those of you that still have money.


----------



## Bcos17

New Isasmedjan, 220x 51 wrought iron clad. Really impressed with the quality of Jonas' work.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Lucky guy ... my Isasmedjan was shipped USPS from Baton Rouge two months ago. No sign of it ever leaving Baton Rouge. Your knife is gorgeous.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Bcos17 said:


> New Isasmedjan, 220x 51 wrought iron clad. Really impressed with the quality of Jonas' work.
> 
> View attachment 74984
> 
> 
> View attachment 74985
> View attachment 74986


Gorgeous! If I was to get one of Jonas‘ knives it would definitely be wrought iron!! Had a chance to participate in a PA end of last year and had a similar knife to test... Awesome!


----------



## Bcos17

Yeah its even better in person than the pictures on his website. Reminds me a lot of a Halcyon Forge that I bought last year.


----------



## JayS20

ian said:


> It’s Heiji day! Ordered these in August and they finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 74965
> 
> 
> 180mm “pettyo”, 40mm tall, semistainless
> 210mm petty/suji, 35mm tall, carbon
> 
> both with burnt chestnut D-handles


Hey,
are these custom made? If so how much input did you have. How much was it per knife? Would you recomend ordering from him directly even if I didn't want custom? How are his prices in general? Thanks


----------



## ian

JayS20 said:


> Hey,
> are these custom made? If so how much input did you have. How much was it per knife? Would you recomend ordering from him directly even if I didn't want custom? How are his prices in general? Thanks



The 180 is custom, at least in height at the heel. And I guess I requested a specific handle for both. Direct prices are quite good: each of them was somewhat in the neighborhood of $200 shipped, maybe a little more. You just have to be prepared to wait. Mine took 7-8 months, although many people get theirs in four. They’re not the quickest to respond to emails, and the language barrier is there... I don’t think he understood everything I said.


----------



## dan

ian said:


> The 180 is custom, at least in height at the heel. And I guess I requested a specific handle for both. Direct prices are quite good: each of them was somewhat in the neighborhood of $200 shipped, maybe a little more. You just have to be prepared to wait. Mine took 7-8 months, although many people get theirs in four. They’re not the quickest to respond to emails, and the language barrier is there... I don’t think he understood everything I said.


How'd they turn out though? They look beautiful. I'm a sucker for a burnt chestnut handle, despite not having handled one yet...


----------



## ian

Good so far! Have yet to really put them to the test. They’re thicker knives, so not the best in the carrot wedge test, but that’s not their purpose. Thin slices of carrots are a dream, though.


----------



## adrianopedro

Newest in my set...

Naoki Mazaki Gyoto, 220mm, 
San Mai, Shirogami #2A
Iron cladding


----------



## Robert Lavacca

ian said:


> Good so far! Have yet to really put them to the test. They’re thicker knives, so not the best in the carrot wedge test, but that’s not their purpose. Thin slices of carrots are a dream, though.


Those look awesome man! That 180 is absolutely the perfect petty. Would love one like that one day.


----------



## ma_sha1

Marko KS profile 210:


----------



## ian

ma_sha1 said:


> Marko KS profile 210:



Is this the first time ever that someone posted a knife to BST, and then afterwards to this thread? 

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/marko-to-marko.46224/


----------



## labor of love

First time ever? Time is circular my friend.





ian said:


> Is this the first time ever that someone posted a knife to BST, and then afterwards to this thread?
> 
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/marko-to-marko.46224/


----------



## Corradobrit1

dan said:


> I'm a sucker for a burnt chestnut handle, despite not having handled one yet...


You don't know what you're missing. Now they do live up to the hype.


----------



## Corradobrit1

ian said:


> Is this the first time ever that someone posted a knife to BST, and then afterwards to this thread?
> 
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/marko-to-marko.46224/


Its called cross platform marketing.


----------



## ma_sha1

ian said:


> Is this the first time ever that someone posted a knife to BST, and then afterward...



I don’t know, but I don’t follow, I lead


----------



## dan

Corradobrit1 said:


> You don't know what you're missing. Now they do live up to the hype.


I'll get my hands on one some time soon. I handled my first burnt handle (oak) recently and am really impressed by it, so I'm looking forward to the chestnut.


----------



## ModRQC

I thought I'd do this after all. I would have liked to stumble upon such raw data and appreciation about the next knives, so this hoping someone else might find useful information here.

*Zwilling - Diplôme Chef 8" / 200 mm* (depending on your store, or even your country when visiting Zwilling's official store, it is sometimes *falsely* advertised as 210 mm)
*210 / 200 / 46 / <2 / <1 / -25 / 199g *
*https://www.cookstore.ca/* *135$ CAD* (price matched during BF - usually 170 - 210$ CAD as for the Miyabi 400 version)

_Blade length / Edge length / Height / Thickness (heel) / Thickness (tip) / Balance (Chin = 0) / Weight
In mm; all measures are first hand; balance (also in mm) is either forward the blade (+) or backward to the handle (-) where 0 was arbitrarily positioned to the chin as I find it to be a point anyone can easily relate to from the knives they have experience with - for example when comparing traditional Western handles vs. traditional Japanese handles if one never experienced the former or the latter.

















_
The Zwilling is an older buy but I had to be thorough; more to come.

I've done a LOT of prep with it. I'd fairly say it has seen over 80 hours of use - of REAL use, not idling. It has done preps for at least 5 days a week since three months - often more than once in a day, and some of the preps quite involving. It has seen everything from smashing garlic and cross chop it to finely mincing onions, tap-chopping mushrooms insanely thin, tap-chopping carrots, celery, push cutting big potatoes, tip dicing tomatoes and tip slicing celery or half-carrots horizontally, push slicing leeks, slicing proteins like raw bacon, notwithstanding cutting open plastic packages and cutting through a pound of butter with the paper still on. It still cuts brilliantly, glides through any piece of newspaper/print paper/magazine/thick recycled cardboard paper, never got even close to a rod or stone. It has done so most often on bamboo boards!!

It is an amazing knife as they come out of the box : perfect F&F, very sharp grind, extremely performing (although nothing truly laser), good all-rounder (tip feels springy/brittle in rock chopping, so if one uses that a lot it may feel awkward but will see through and has a profile fit to it) and excellent edge retention. Profile is so-so; on the shorter side of 8 inches knives, and not much of a flat area to work with.

It is the one performer to beat in my quite modest experience of knives; but still I've cut a lot of stuff compared to the amount of good knives I've used, and this one cuts the best not just overall or all-rounder, but one of the best experience I think a knife can provide OOTB. It is also a beautiful piece.







Packaging is ordinary, but nice and sober; it's a handle heavy knife, but I cannot see it as a fault when I handle it myself, although using a more evenly balanced knife or even a forward knife does feel better, and it's a shame the Diplôme doesn't have the balance quite right. My long hands love the handle, but it makes for the flaw of this knife - it is a HUGE thing. Perhaps better luck with the Miyabi 400. Food sticking is the worst case scenario, sadly.

Pro: does anything with gusto, although not a rock-chopping workhouse

Meh: there is almost more metal in the full tang and rivets than for the blade itself

Con: outside of a ridiculous deal/price matching, this knife/the Miyabis in general have rude competition in their price range. Food sticks like the skunk to the cat in the cartoons... 

Bottom word: a truly amazing performer, although handle-heavy, usually pricey, and on the shorter side of 8 inches knives where the profile does not offer much of a sufficiently flat real estate to truly shine like it could. On the long term, the performance comes mostly from a very proficient grind, but there's frighteningly little metal there to be sharpened through years of use, especially with the somewhat low profile. The final price, however, made it quite perfect to my standards.

Performance (OOTB) : 4.5/5
Experience : 4.5/5
F&F : 4.5/5
Value : 2.5/5 (because it has so much competition, if nothing else from it's own brother Miyabi which could theoretically offer a better balance, because the price was right only quite conditionally and still under some heavy competition depending on the market, and because it has big flaws that couldn't be counted against performance or my highly favorable experience or pampered factory finish, but are still there)

Overall : 8/10


----------



## ModRQC

*Victorinox Rosewood Chef 10" / 250 mm* (as per Victorinox - 25 cm)
*255 / 255 / 54 / 2 / <1 / +40 / 196 g
https://www.paulsfinest.com/ 60$ CAD*
_
Blade length / Edge length / Height / Thickness (heel) / Thickness (tip) / Balance (Chin = 0) / Weight
In mm; all measures are first hand; balance (also in mm) is either forward the blade (+) or backward to the handle (-) where 0 was arbitrarily positioned to the chin as I find it to be a point anyone can easily relate to from the knives they have experience with - for example when comparing traditional Western handles vs. traditional Japanese handles if one never experienced the former or the latter.
_

















And then since Victorinox always get correct reviews, but you seldom get to see how it cuts... these are OOTB results.







Leek : tip work then rock chopped to various thickness. Smooth operation.








Tomato push cut with minimal juice involvement.






Diced with tip slicing motion, not cored, skin up - a difficult cut, and the less there was of a tomato, the more the Victorinox struggled to make it. I kept the core in place to emphasize if it would cut or crush. Pretty nice results altogether, but you can see the cuts it struggled to make as the skin on some of the dices shows dents. However, if cored then flipped flesh first the Victorinox will correctly tip slice tomatoes until oblivion - with some honing on the smooth rod from time to time obviously, but very little sharpening for that matter. YMMV depending on how you use it. I'm just a home kitchen.

As with most Victorinox I've tried, the feeling is lacking a bit when cutting. It isn't nowhere near unnerving or limiting, but they're the kind of knives you can easily find yourself applying force even when not needed : they tend to cut better than they feel.

Pro: excellent all-rounder

Meh: doesn't excel at anything precisely

Con: lacks feeling

Bottom word: a good knife that will compliment your actual knife skills, but probably won't have you improve them much or discover new ones. It is a "comfort zone" knife, especially for rock chopping, and while useful and friendly it will never shine or amaze you. I was still positively surprised at how it handles tip work despite size and heft : more nimble than it appears, I can also machine gun tap chop mushrooms pretty thin with it, or do horizontal slices with a smallish shallot. For the price, it's a knife one should probably buy over (m)any other cheap stamped knife, and one to consider seriously when on a budget with no sharpening skills. The Fibrox version is less expensive still for the same performance. In Canada, Paul's Finest tends to sell the Rosewood versions (any of these he carries) cheaper than anywhere else, and the Fibrox on par with other resources; he has excellent service and FAST shipping. The Rosewood handles have a tendency to present different F&F, especially concerning the actual fit (when examined closely, depending on the unit you get - probably the Fibrox will be more consistent there, and relatively dishwasher safe too). The retail packaging of both Fibrox and Rosewood is average at best. Caution: Paul's Finest sends them probably as you get them when mass ordered for professional use (only a branded plastic sleeve on), but I've had one unit of both series from elsewhere with the retail packaging (cheap flap boxes), and it's not much better. Probably Amazon or eBay would send them just like Paul so don't expect the retail packaging if not specified. You shouldn't care either way.

Performance (OOTB) : 4/5
Experience : 3.5/5
F&F : 3.5/5
Value : 4/5

Overall : 7.5/10
_
Note: the Value is my perception of CAD pricing. In other parts of the world, sometimes a Tojiro DP or alike will come much closer to a Victorinox Rosewood in price than it will ever do over here._


----------



## Michi

Brian Weekley said:


> Courtesy of Pensacola Tiger, I came to own a Caublestone Cutlery K-Tip Gyuto forged by Daniel Cauble.


That's a beautiful knife! I love the rustic look. Gorgeous!


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> Is this the first time ever that someone posted a knife to BST, and then afterwards to this thread?
> 
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/marko-to-marko.46224/


It's the excitement of it all!


----------



## Michi

ModRQC said:


> *Victorinox Rosewood Chef 10" / 250 mm*
> [...]
> Performance (OOTB) : 4/5
> Experience : 3.5/5
> F&F : 3.5/5
> Value : 4/5
> 
> Overall : 7.5/10


If I had to cook with one of these for the rest of my life, I wouldn't be particularly unhappy. It's a decent knife at a very low price. Probably damn near impossible to find something better at that price (or a lower one). Added bonus: it can take some abuse without packing it in.


----------



## ma_sha1

I love my Victorinox 6” Utility, so much performance for the $, that I did a handle conversation away from the cheapy Fibrox, laser thin blade, a bit flex but super sharp. Use it for delicate jobs like splitting open 1/4” thin sesame pancakes, where a thicker spine Gyuto tend to make a mess.


----------



## ModRQC

*Misono - Swedish Carbon Steel Gyuto 8.3" / 210 mm
220 / 220 / 44 / 2 / 1 / -5 / 166g
https://www.paulsfinest.com/ 165$ CAD
*
_Blade length / Edge length / Height / Thickness (heel) / Thickness (tip) / Balance (Chin = 0) / Weight
In mm; all measures are first hand; balance (also in mm) is either forward the blade (+) or backward to the handle (-) where 0 was arbitrarily positioned to the chin as I find it to be a point anyone can easily relate to from the knives they have experience with - for example when comparing traditional Western handles vs. traditional Japanese handles if one never experienced the former or the latter.
_

















This knife changes perspective quite a bit - for someone mostly akin to western profiles: not an easy all-rounder like a Victorinox obviously, and not an overall performer like the Zwilling OOTB: but where the Misono shines, it does big time. It is not a rock-chopper, and with quite a flat profile it doesn't invite one to rock; at least not to me. It is not a tap-chopper; of course this came a bit as a deception because I like tap chopping, but not as a surprise, I was forewarned. It is not so much of a push cutter neither. What it does best is slice. Perhaps my Zwilling Diplôme can tip tap-chop mushrooms insanely thin, while the Misono tends to crush them a bit; but a change in technique and the Misono will slice them insanely thin where the Zwilling will tear/crush them; it will also provide more control in the cut than tap chopping, and ultimately I was able to go about it just as fast. If something, the Misono calls for a unified technique, and with the appropriate motion, it's the knife that gave me the most consistent laser feeling.

I don't want to say too much because my experience with this knife is still limited, 2-3 full hours of prep at most - but I used it to cut just about anything. I was in fact compelled to use it on everything I could get under my hand, because the more akin I grew to it the more I fell in love with its characteristics, but also because it helped create a patina crazy fast. While doing some potatoes and onions I was literally rubbing the blade with them. 















I found the blade to stain most easily with garlic, and to be reactive mostly to yellow onions; red onions not so much. The first time I minced a yellow one most of the mince turned a darker shade. Hence why I rubbed the blade with the tops and let sit for a while. A bit more patina and a couple of days later, a second yellow onion went fine. Of course I don't cut the widest variety of produce, but that's my experience with reactivity. I do not fight against the patina, but I do rub the blade with some oil after washing sometimes to make it set and prevent any turning into rust.

It is not a very tall knife, in fact the shortest of my collection, and being so straight this can just progressively worsen along the length, and as such it is quite easily overwhelmed. It doesn't stick so much than my oh so polished Zwilling, but just so : not its strong point neither. What made me very happy, however, although I guess one could also be unhappy about it, is that the Misono is much more of a 9 inches. If you look at it, the heel is right under the transition of the blade into the bolster, and either way, measured in a straight line from the tip, both edge and blade have 220 mm. I'm happy because I thought a 9 inches would be a perfect length for me, but the market really mostly offers 210 mm - 240 mm especially with J-knives. Well now I have an almost 9 incher - and it does handle great!!

The retail box is... well remarkably ugly, but while in no way of better quality than those of Victorinox or Zwilling, there's something about the typical J-Knife box that presents the knife like a precious item, more classy. It is more satisfying in a weird way. The black coloring of the engraving started to wear off after one wash or so. The handle has a strong chemical odor that wears off quite fast - but is severe enough that your hands will smell the first couple times you use it... yeah even if you wash it like ten times. The inside of the box, and the knife under its wrapping, presented with a lot of dust particle from the factory. Sorry for the somewhat hairy choil shot. 

Pro : with it's slicing abilities, flat profile, and longer real estate than you bargained for, this is a focused knife that provides an exciting learning curve and a rewarding feeling.

Meh : the fading engraving is quite ordinary, and you're left asking yourself if some of it got into your food.

Con : is easily dwarfed by produce, and food release not being it's strong suit doesn't help.

Bottom line : if the mehs and cons don't deter you, and you were interested in this knife, go for it. It has strong competition in the market, but is not overly expensive neither, is of great overall quality, and very satisfying.

Performance : 4/5
Experience : 4/5
F&F : 4/5
Value : 3/5

Overall : 7.5/10


----------



## esoo

You can put a stable patina on the Misono with hot vinegar. I put one on mine early on, and has been very stable for two years, slowly coming off and reforming as I work with produce.


----------



## ma_sha1

Misono 210 looks thick behind the edge, I am surprised to see that. 

I wonder if the bigger 240 is better, I was thinking of getting a 240 & re-profile it down to 210, so I can have the dragon on my 210, & have it thinned while doing so.


----------



## ModRQC

*Moritaka - Aogami #2 series Gyuto 9.5" / 240 mm* (fitted with walnut rounded octagonal handle instead of the basic oval cherrywood offered on Moritaka's website)
*255 / 240 / 50 / 3 / 1 / +40 / 166g
https://www.paulsfinest.com/ 200$ CAD*

_Blade length / Edge length / Height / Thickness (heel) / Thickness (tip) / Balance (Chin = 0) / Weight
In mm; all measures are first hand; balance (also in mm) is either forward the blade (+) or backward to the handle (-) where 0 was arbitrarily positioned to the chin as I find it to be a point anyone can easily relate to from the knives they have experience with - for example when comparing traditional Western handles vs. traditional Japanese handles if one never experienced the former or the latter._





Out of the box! 








After a good wash and conditioning of the handle with oil and wax. Blade was also rubbed with oil once, like I did with the Misono after the first wash.












And then more alien still - to me. The initial impressions with this knife, being my first Wa handle AND truly handmade knife, were of the contradicting kind.

On the one hand, if you don't go nuts over the many imperfections of the Moritaka, it is an amazing experience to first lay eyes on it first person and hold it. It is beautiful in a way no factory knife can be, and the fit and finish is quite superb - obviously in a way that factory knives easily surpass, but boringly so. You take the imperfections into account, but you don't mind in any negative way: in fact, you start wondering how much it will cost to get a handmade knife that's been invested and loved and honed and polished enough that it will be of factory like fit and finish, and wanting one.

On the other hand, I was quite worried about a couple of things: the grind was well made in the superficial sense, but poorly made in the practical sense, thick with big shoulders where the kurouchi starts, so performance was my first worry. Also, my first Wa handle, and it's just seeing it first person that made me realize, truly realize, how different it is to have the ferrule that much backward of the choil, so handling it was my second worry.

Then my third worry was all the bad things I heard off around here concerning some overgrind with the Moritakas. So I immediately set to verify that there was not a possibility of hole in the edge somewhere along the blade road. I had arranged with Paul that I could send the knife back would I find anything suspicious. These next pictures were me trying to capture my findings: there was no obvious problem there.















And with all this done with, I still hadn't used the knife, and my biggest worries remained. 

Oh yeah - that's an ugly/beautiful box... better quality than the Misono, gold engraving looking nice, but that beige is 1970 kitsch ugly...

To be followed up...


----------



## Brian Weekley

Love your pics ... great job.

Especially the one where you’re wearing a bandage. A clear sign that your knife loves you.


----------



## milkbaby

ModRQC said:


> *Moritaka - Aogami #2 series Gyuto 9.5" / 240 mm* (fitted with walnut rounded octagonal handle instead of the basic oval cherrywood offered on Moritaka's website)
> *255 / 240 / 50 / 3 / 1 / +40 / 166g
> https://www.paulsfinest.com/ 200$ CAD*
> 
> _Blade length / Edge length / Height / Thickness (heel) / Thickness (tip) / Balance (Chin = 0) / Weight
> In mm; all measures are first hand; balance (also in mm) is either forward the blade (+) or backward to the handle (-) where 0 was arbitrarily positioned to the chin as I find it to be a point anyone can easily relate to from the knives they have experience with - for example when comparing traditional Western handles vs. traditional Japanese handles if one never experienced the former or the latter._
> 
> View attachment 75089
> 
> Out of the box!
> 
> View attachment 75087
> View attachment 75088
> 
> After a good wash and conditioning of the handle with oil and wax. Blade was also rubbed with oil once, like I did with the Misono after the first wash.
> 
> View attachment 75085
> View attachment 75086
> View attachment 75090
> 
> 
> And then more alien still - to me. The initial impressions with this knife, being my first Wa handle AND truly handmade knife, were of the contradicting kind.
> 
> On the one hand, if you don't go nuts over the many imperfections of the Moritaka, it is an amazing experience to first lay eyes on it first person and hold it. It is beautiful in a way no factory knife can be, and the fit and finish is quite superb - obviously in a way that factory knives easily surpass, but boringly so. You take the imperfections into account, but you don't mind in any negative way: in fact, you start wondering how much it will cost to get a handmade knife that's been invested and loved and honed and polished enough that it will be of factory like fit and finish, and wanting one.
> 
> On the other hand, I was quite worried about a couple of things: the grind was well made in the superficial sense, but poorly made in the practical sense, thick with big shoulders where the kurouchi starts, so performance was my first worry. Also, my first Wa handle, and it's just seeing it first person that made me realize, truly realize, how different it is to have the ferrule that much backward of the choil, so handling it was my second worry.
> 
> Then my third worry was all the bad things I heard off around here concerning some overgrind with the Moritakas. So I immediately set to verify that there was not a possibility of hole in the edge somewhere along the blade road. I had arranged with Paul that I could send the knife back would I find anything suspicious. These next pictures were me trying to capture my findings: there was no obvious problem there.
> 
> View attachment 75091
> View attachment 75092
> View attachment 75093
> View attachment 75094
> 
> 
> And with all this done with, I still hadn't used the knife, and my biggest worries remained.
> 
> Oh yeah - that's an ugly/beautiful box... better quality than the Misono, gold engraving looking nice, but that beige is 1970 kitsch ugly...
> 
> To be followed up...



I think that Moritaka looks very nice. Choil shots can be misleading, but if this one is true to the geometry, you have a very nice example. Some people want every knife to cut like a laser, but IMHO that is not what every knife is designed for.


----------



## Brian Weekley

milkbaby said:


> but IMHO that is not what every knife is designed for.



I couldn’t agree more. That’s why I can’t even think in terms of “my favourite knife”. I see each one a reflection of the maker ... or designer in the case of factory knives ... view of what the knife should do and how it performs. The Wustoff Classic and Victorinox knives stamped from sheet steel have a proven place in the history of knives. I use both and at times in preference to their hand made counterparts. A big part of my pleasure from sharpening and collecting knives comes from trying to understand and appreciate what the maker intended. The qualification is that I’m an amateur in both sharpening and cooking. A Chef may have a very different view which is equally valid. To them the knife is a tool to be matched to their preferences. Differing perspectives and differing choices.


----------



## soigne_west

This finally arrived.

Dalman Warikomi 210 “second”

220x 54
Spine at handle: 3.7mm
Half: 1.75mm
171 grams

I was expecting this thing to be way chunkier. It tapers quickly out the handle. I would consider at least mine to be a “Middleweight“ but to Me it feels light and super nimble. Core feels rock hard. Grind is crazy good as expected. Seems quite reactive but manageable. Did some potatoes and onions for breakfast and this thing smoked them. 

there are a few spots on the knife that I think just look a little darker and one blem in the steel. (See photos)


----------



## Brian Weekley

Half the knives in my collection should look so good! Great catch! As usual Dalman’s standards are high and work superb. His “Rust Bucket” out-performed and whacked one of my favourite gyutos right out of my permanent block and is now used daily. ... and this was one of his earliest knives! Check out the growing patina.


----------



## soigne_west

yeah looking good Brian. I suspect their completely different beasts though. Its one ill be holding onto for a while (hopefully)


----------



## RDalman

soigne_west said:


> This finally arrived.



Dark spots on the cladding are just the forging surface, those are regular occuring just Björns forging are very clean, not very scaly or so. I only do a light buffing on it.


----------



## esoo

After sitting somewhere in Canada since March 12, it showed up in my community mailbox today - supposedly signed for by me.

Kono HD2 210. Always wanted to try one and the price was good enough not to pass it up.


----------



## soigne_west

RDalman said:


> Dark spots on the cladding are just the forging surface, those are regular occuring just Björns forging are very clean, not very scaly or so. I only do a light buffing on it.



Robin, I’m just going to assume that there’s nothing different about it than the others and your just giving poor people like me the opportunity to get one.


----------



## Brian Weekley

In this world some seconds are clearly first, as some firsts are clearly second. It’s nice to have a knife like the “Rust Bucket” that I look for reasons to use. ... First, second or otherwise! Thanks Robin.


----------



## Dc2123

esoo said:


> After sitting somewhere in Canada since March 12, it showed up in my community mailbox today - supposedly signed for by me.
> 
> Kono HD2 210. Always wanted to try one and the price was good enough not to pass it up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75104



Curious if you think the handle is to large? I had the 240 and thought the handle was the perfect size for it. I sold it because I don't like having large lasers so I picked up the 210 which I'm much happier with. 
Just feel like the handle is a bit large for it, but that's just me. 

I'm thinking I'm gonna experiment with my first burnt handle and if it doesn't go well I'll just grab a custom.


----------



## esoo

I haven't used it yet, but I'd say at first feeling the handle is long. Not so much that I think I'm going to disagree with it.

What I don't like about the handle is the edges of the octagon are "sharp" - very well defined. I'd like to just knock the edge off to make them a bit smooter.


----------



## ModRQC

*Moritaka - Aogami #2 series Gyuto 9.5" / 240 mm (Follow up)
255 / 240 / 50 / 3 / 1 / +40 / 166g
*

Obviously, the not having used the knife yet situation got resolved as soon as the handle was conditioned.






BTW, these are amazing to secure a cutting board on the counter, underside breathes well and won't soak in anything, rises it up a bit which is good, and easily washed afterwards.

On a first run, I had specific cuts I wanted to test the grind with:





- slicing a garlic clove to about rice grain shape/size, not obsessing on the precision, just horizontal slices then mince. We're on the good side of that thick grind - very shallow produce, and the Moritaka did very well.





- mincing an onion, then again not particularly obsessing over a perfect brunoise, just targeting slight pieces that won't overwhelm the rice (duh!) this prep is intended for. The knife wedges when comes the time to halve such a small red onion. Otherwise, the horizontal slices and mince go quite well. No reactivity whatsoever.





- and then some celery and carrots, still not obsessing over a particular size as long as it doesn't overwhelm the rice.







Yeah, there was a cloud just then, quite a cold hue on the celery

The Moritaka worked very fine with these ingredients when came the time to mince, but had difficulty halving the carrots (push cut into a "taller" ingredient and this grind shows its weaknesses, and they were small carrots too!!), although it had no problem tip slicing these halves into quarters, nor tip slicing the celery horizontally. In the mince, I could feel some lasery potential. The Moritaka has the same prejudice than the Misono towards slicing, but is just too thick to excel as much and feel as pleasurable. It is not, however, to the point of unnerving, just disappointing. 

The handling of the knife didn't bother me in the slightest; on the contrary, and much to my own surprise, I loved it. I can honestly say that, from my experience, I have no preference between Yo and Wa handles, but that having a bolster on a Yo or having a Wa handle feels much better than cheaper knives without bolster (Victorinox Rosewood). It is a light knife, the grip feels secure, my middle finger nestles well at the choil, the forward balance helped being precise when horizontally slicing each of these ingredients.

Second test was more about fluidity and speed : regular approximate slicing of everyday ingredients for a quick sauté with the added "difficulty" of managing space by leaving prepped ingredients on the board and accumulating.














Yeah sorry, I was storing the preparation away and had completely forgotten about photographing the onions. I swear all the ingredients were still on the board and I didn't have quite a lot of space to slice that second onion. 

Ok so the Moritaka is no more of a tip tap mushroom chopper than the Misono, but slices them about as well as long as they are on the smaller size like these. I guess that a taller mushroom would again underline the thick grind of the knife in a bad way.

Peppers... well no difficulty slicing them, BUT the ineffective grind shows once again when cutting a quarter off the whole pepper, and in quite a bad way. Hard to follow the curve and make a good ready to be sliced piece, it wedges.

The onions... the knife actually squeaked - SQUEAKED - when I halved these onions. It had wedged in the much smaller red onion, but with these it truly squeaked. How thick can you be? 

Once that done, the mincing went quite well despite the thick grind, although we're a long way from the Zwilling and the Misono, and we stand even short on the Victorinox performance. Bit of reactivity there, but nothing close to the Misono thanks to cladding, and perhaps some propriety of Aogami #2 also? Only a few slices of onions show a hint of dark coloring, and the very edge now has some of a rainbow-ish halo to it.

Sooooo... Let's wrap this up quick, I have barely 25 full minutes of use with this knife and can't tell much outside first impressions, and a grind can be rectified, although this one will show in the final note as I noted all the other ones for performance OOTB, and this one won't escape the judgment.

Pro : aesthetically pleasing, better than expected F&F, amazing handling, light and nimble

Meh : squeaking... really?

Con : awfully thick grind

Bottom line : 'nuff said!

Performance (OOTB) : 3/5
Experience : 4/5 (yeah it has suffered enough in the Performance section, let's give it the praise it deserves for wow factor and pride of ownership factor)
F&F : 3.5/5 (this is an entry level priced handmade knife, and while quite well done, it literally has tons of lovely imperfections)
Value : 2.5/5 (I debated a long time if it deserved even lower score than the Zwilling here... I honestly don't think so, and with more experience of J knives one could possibly attribute it a higher value score - but I can only judge from my own inexperience and the highest price tag I've paid yet. It also has rough competition in its price range)

Overall : 6.5/10

*
*


----------



## Bcos17

madelinez said:


> A rare Dalman appeared... I've been trying to get one of these for a while so it was very exciting when I finally lucked out. I'll hopefully be able to cook something large with it on Friday.
> 
> Apologies for the terrible photography, my phone died so I'm using an old spare.



This looks awesome. I have a 210 on its way to me but its still stuck in customs.


----------



## Brian Weekley

@ModRQC ... Awesome writeup and great pictures ... thanks for the effort.


----------



## dan

soigne_west said:


> This finally arrived.
> 
> Dalman Warikomi 210 “second”
> 
> 220x 54
> Spine at handle: 3.7mm
> Half: 1.75mm
> 171 grams
> 
> I was expecting this thing to be way chunkier. It tapers quickly out the handle. I would consider at least mine to be a “Middleweight“ but to Me it feels light and super nimble. Core feels rock hard. Grind is crazy good as expected. Seems quite reactive but manageable. Did some potatoes and onions for breakfast and this thing smoked them.
> 
> there are a few spots on the knife that I think just look a little darker and one blem in the steel. (See photos)
> 
> View attachment 75097
> View attachment 75098
> View attachment 75099
> View attachment 75100
> View attachment 75101
> View attachment 75102


I'm a fan of these collab knives, I think they're very pretty. How fast did you pull the trigger on it? I don't even think I saw the "seconds" in stock when they came up!


----------



## soigne_west

dan said:


> I'm a fan of these collab knives, I think they're very pretty. How fast did you pull the trigger on it? I don't even think I saw the "seconds" in stock when they came up!



the day these dropped was the first day I was out of work. He had posted something on his Instagram about them dropping this day. He dropped the 240 second before all the other and I would have gotten that but my zip on my card didn’t match my current address. The 240 was gone seconds later. I’m not proud of the fact that A TON of page refresh’s happened that day. I would say out of the two seconds, neither lasted longer than 5 seconds.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Which is why I feel like I got what I paid for when I bought the Rust Bucket. Flipped or not.


----------



## dan

soigne_west said:


> the day these dropped was the first day I was out of work. He had posted something on his Instagram about them dropping this day. He dropped the 240 second before all the other and I would have gotten that but my zip on my card didn’t match my current address. The 240 was gone seconds later. I’m not proud of the fact that A TON of page refresh’s happened that day. I would say out of the two seconds, neither lasted longer than 5 seconds.



Don't feel any shame, you got one! Those Dalmans sell out in seconds, I assume it's for a reason  congrats


----------



## Gregmega

esoo said:


> After sitting somewhere in Canada since March 12, it showed up in my community mailbox today - supposedly signed for by me.
> 
> Kono HD2 210. Always wanted to try one and the price was good enough not to pass it up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75104


What’s the spec on these? H-T & heal?


----------



## esoo

Gregmega said:


> What’s the spec on these? H-T & heal?



200mm heel to tip
49mm heel height
121g

My understanding was the older batches were 42mm at the heel


----------



## DitmasPork

Kamadi!!! 225 x 53 gyuto, bulat core clad in wrought iron made from 1885 Russian rail tracks. Blade forged by a talented Russian maker, sharpened by Kasumi Kevin. Handle is Russian black hornbeam with reindeer ferrule by Graydon Decollibus.

Sooo thrilled to finally get my hands on this, KeMaDi a collaborative effort by Dirch, @preizzo, Kasumi Kev and Graydon.

I've only used the knife for a few meals so far, and it's pretty badass. The knife hands down the sharpest out of box I've had, Kev made it 'murder sharp.'

Bulat steel super tough, visually distinctive.

For this I chose their Sanjo-inspired profile. Very handsome, f&f superb, well performing knife. Love it so much I'm saving to get a suji from them!

Knife photographed on some Soviet propaganda I had on the bookshelf.


----------



## Bcos17

@DitmasPork Thats very cool. Is there a website for these or you have to know those guys for an opportunity to buy one?


----------



## Corradobrit1

DitmasPork said:


> Kamadi!!! 225 x 53 gyuto, bulat core clad in wrought iron made from 1885 Russian rail tracks. Blade forged by a talented Russian maker, sharpened by Kasumi Kevin. Handle is Russian black hornbeam with reindeer ferrule by Graydon Decollibus.
> 
> Sooo thrilled to finally get my hands on this, KeMaDi a collaborative effort by Dirch, @preizzo, Kasumi Kev and Graydon.
> 
> I've only used the knife for a few meals so far, and it's pretty badass. The knife hands down the sharpest out of box I've had, Kev made it 'murder sharp.'
> 
> Bulat steel super tough, visually distinctive.
> 
> For this I chose their Sanjo-inspired profile. Very handsome, f&f superb, well performing knife. Love it so much I'm saving to get a suji from them!
> 
> Knife photographed on some Soviet propaganda I had on the bookshelf.


Absolute next level. Can we get a choil shot. Whats the weight and taper like?


----------



## DitmasPork

Bcos17 said:


> @DitmasPork Thats very cool. Is there a website for these or you have to know those guys for an opportunity to buy one?



I don't believe they have a website. Contact through their IG "kemadiknives" is the way. You can prob message @preizzo on KKF, which I've not tried.


----------



## Midsummer

@DitmasPork 

Pretty, I like that you put it to work!!


----------



## IsoJ

DitmasPork said:


> Kamadi!!! 225 x 53 gyuto, bulat core clad in wrought iron made from 1885 Russian rail tracks. Blade forged by a talented Russian maker, sharpened by Kasumi Kevin. Handle is Russian black hornbeam with reindeer ferrule by Graydon Decollibus.
> 
> Sooo thrilled to finally get my hands on this, KeMaDi a collaborative effort by Dirch, @preizzo, Kasumi Kev and Graydon.
> 
> I've only used the knife for a few meals so far, and it's pretty badass. The knife hands down the sharpest out of box I've had, Kev made it 'murder sharp.'
> 
> Bulat steel super tough, visually distinctive.
> 
> For this I chose their Sanjo-inspired profile. Very handsome, f&f superb, well performing knife. Love it so much I'm saving to get a suji from them!
> 
> Knife photographed on some Soviet propaganda I had on the bookshelf.


What a catch there, enjoy


----------



## DitmasPork

Midsummer said:


> @DitmasPork
> 
> Pretty, I like that you put it to work!!


I use all my knives. They get lonely if not used. It took me awhile to finally use it since it looked so cool.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I like it, congrats.

Jason


----------



## marc4pt0

DitmasPork said:


> Kamadi!!! 225 x 53 gyuto, bulat core clad in wrought iron made from 1885 Russian rail tracks. Blade forged by a talented Russian maker, sharpened by Kasumi Kevin. Handle is Russian black hornbeam with reindeer ferrule by Graydon Decollibus.
> 
> Sooo thrilled to finally get my hands on this, KeMaDi a collaborative effort by Dirch, @preizzo, Kasumi Kev and Graydon.
> 
> I've only used the knife for a few meals so far, and it's pretty badass. The knife hands down the sharpest out of box I've had, Kev made it 'murder sharp.'
> 
> Bulat steel super tough, visually distinctive.
> 
> For this I chose their Sanjo-inspired profile. Very handsome, f&f superb, well performing knife. Love it so much I'm saving to get a suji from them!
> 
> Knife photographed on some Soviet propaganda I had on the bookshelf.




REALLY like these. Need to get one


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Finally picked up my first Kurosaki. R2 bunka. Sweet little knife. I wanted something a little smaller in stainless and this first the bill


----------



## JayS20

DitmasPork said:


> I don't believe they have a website. Contact through their IG "kemadiknives" is the way. You can prob message @preizzo on KKF, which I've not tried.


I'm quite interested in his knives for some time now. Did you just shoot him a message ? Also how much was it? Only following him, was hesitant to make any moves yet.


----------



## madelinez

Bcos17 said:


> Awesome, is that the 210 or the 240?



It's a 210, cooked a large curry today and it's got a pretty amazing combination of food release and food separation. Feels nice and weighty too.


----------



## ashy2classy

DitmasPork said:


> Kamadi!!! 225 x 53 gyuto, bulat core clad in wrought iron made from 1885 Russian rail tracks. Blade forged by a talented Russian maker, sharpened by Kasumi Kevin. Handle is Russian black hornbeam with reindeer ferrule by Graydon Decollibus.
> 
> Sooo thrilled to finally get my hands on this, KeMaDi a collaborative effort by Dirch, @preizzo, Kasumi Kev and Graydon.
> 
> I've only used the knife for a few meals so far, and it's pretty badass. The knife hands down the sharpest out of box I've had, Kev made it 'murder sharp.'
> 
> Bulat steel super tough, visually distinctive.
> 
> For this I chose their Sanjo-inspired profile. Very handsome, f&f superb, well performing knife. Love it so much I'm saving to get a suji from them!
> 
> Knife photographed on some Soviet propaganda I had on the bookshelf.


YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## DitmasPork

JayS20 said:


> I'm quite interested in his knives for some time now. Did you just shoot him a message ? Also how much was it? Only following him, was hesitant to make any moves yet.


Just pop them a message on IG. Prices vary depending on steel, cladding type, etc. Reasonably priced IMO, win-win for me getting a knife with Kasumi Kev sharpening and Graydon handle.


----------



## Pauldoduy

DitmasPork said:


> Kamadi!!! 225 x 53 gyuto, bulat core clad in wrought iron made from 1885 Russian rail tracks. Blade forged by a talented Russian maker, sharpened by Kasumi Kevin. Handle is Russian black hornbeam with reindeer ferrule by Graydon Decollibus.
> 
> Sooo thrilled to finally get my hands on this, KeMaDi a collaborative effort by Dirch, @preizzo, Kasumi Kev and Graydon.
> 
> I've only used the knife for a few meals so far, and it's pretty badass. The knife hands down the sharpest out of box I've had, Kev made it 'murder sharp.'
> 
> Bulat steel super tough, visually distinctive.
> 
> For this I chose their Sanjo-inspired profile. Very handsome, f&f superb, well performing knife. Love it so much I'm saving to get a suji from them!
> 
> Knife photographed on some Soviet propaganda I had on the bookshelf.


Hi! Look it so nice! How much is it?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Not a knife but related. Super excited to get these in.

*Takashima Karasu Suita*
*


*

*Nakayama Karasu Maruichi *
*


*


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Jason, we need a group shot of all your recent knife purchases and a report on your favorite/s!


----------



## Hassanbensober

Very happy to have finally landed a Comet honyaki after missing for many years. Thanks @nakneker its a beauty as just as soon as I get back to work it’ll have its work cut out for it.


----------



## ModRQC

esoo said:


> You can put a stable patina on the Misono with hot vinegar. I put one on mine early on, and has been very stable for two years, slowly coming off and reforming as I work with produce.



Awesome! Thanks for the info. For now I'd rather let this happen "naturally", but I guess this is tiresome, and moreover some work over this grind will take away part of the patina. Good thing I have this in my pocket.



ma_sha1 said:


> Misono 210 looks thick behind the edge, I am surprised to see that.
> 
> I wonder if the bigger 240 is better, I was thinking of getting a 240 & re-profile it down to 210, so I can have the dragon on my 210, & have it thinned while doing so.



@Benuser warned me about that. He was very precise to the particularities of the Misono. Helped me with a lot of things in the end. He mentioned (in my most probably clumsy paraphrase) an overly convex grind also exaggerating the shoulder at the edge and too polished. Couldn't be more right.



Brian Weekley said:


> Love your pics ... great job.
> 
> Especially the one where you’re wearing a bandage. A clear sign that your knife loves you.



Thanks, although the bandage is on the knife holding hand, and has nothing to do with cutting, more with a severe case of eczema that gets to its worst when the weather is constantly going above and under freezing point. In Qc, Ca, this goes for about two months long somewhere between mid-end of February and mi-end of April. And then again for a good whole month somewhere mid-October and mid-November.

But you are absolutely right, on the other hand. The Zwilling, Misono, Victorinox, they've all drawn blood. Never when cutting - sometimes by mishandling carelessly in-between, often when caring for the knife and being particularly (and spectacularly) stupid. The Moritaka has yet to do that, but will surely take its toll next time I'm a dumbass. 

I personally feel much better once a knife cuts me. Usually, will never happen afterwards for this particular knife. 

Edit: I was cut a lot when cutting. Mostly 10-30$ knives. THESE tend to make you realize there must be something you don't understand. Then you search for technique... practice... cut yourself on other cheap knives and learn the harsh, zigzag gashing wound way. Then you stumble on a forum like KKF and start buying overly expensive knives, not knowing what you're spending for, but finally somehow knowing not to cut yourself when actually cutting.

A couple of close miss though... phew! 



milkbaby said:


> I think that Moritaka looks very nice. Choil shots can be misleading, but if this one is true to the geometry, you have a very nice example. Some people want every knife to cut like a laser, but IMHO that is not what every knife is designed for.



Yes that's what I was trying to convey when saying the grind was pleasing on some way, but also a bit poor pratically. I don't have enough experience nor even use of a knife to need so many different profiles. My understanding thus far was that a Gyuto is supposed to be your all around knife. Then again, what is that? Buying western knives you don't have to care so much about things. J-Knives are another market entirely. Interesting and surprising. Not always satisfying, but also, more satisfying as a whole experience than buying western knives.

A couple of days after using the Moritaka but not obsessing over my first experience... I find myself missing it. Too much careless people around me to use my knives much, I keep the Victorinox Santoku around these days because I wouldn't care all that much if something was to happen to it. The other knives are stored away and taken out on good occasions. Hopefully, this situation will resolve before long, and I'll get back some control again over what happens anywhere near my kitchen.

Edit & TL;DR - This choil shot (Moritaka) is the most sophisticated of all four choil shots of my reviews. I should have said as much as my impressions - on the first day, when I managed to get this choil shot, I was truly amazed. The worrying came as I considered the other choil shots and realized, as well done as it is, that this particular grind was FAR away from three more or less similar grinds I had found pleasing. Then it squeaked halving onions and pure dismay ensued. Now settled with. If I'm honest to myself, many cuts with the beloved Zwilling are not as satisfying as with the Misono, the Victo, or the Moritaka. I need time and experience with these knives.

I also need other knives... no... yes... not needing... needing, ya know. Other knives. Thousands of them. Subvention of another bank account than any of mines...



Brian Weekley said:


> I couldn’t agree more. That’s why I can’t even think in terms of “my favourite knife”. I see each one a reflection of the maker ... or designer in the case of factory knives ... view of what the knife should do and how it performs. The Wustoff Classic and Victorinox knives stamped from sheet steel have a proven place in the history of knives. I use both and at times in preference to their hand made counterparts. A big part of my pleasure from sharpening and collecting knives comes from trying to understand and appreciate what the maker intended. The qualification is that I’m an amateur in both sharpening and cooking. A Chef may have a very different view which is equally valid. To them the knife is a tool to be matched to their preferences. Differing perspectives and differing choices.



These are the lines along which I'm only beginning to gain in maturity.



Brian Weekley said:


> @ModRQC ... Awesome writeup and great pictures ... thanks for the effort.



And thanks so much for all comments, truly appreciated! Be well everyone!


----------



## IsoJ

Hassanbensober said:


> Very happy to have finally landed a Comet honyaki after missing for many years. Thanks @nakneker its a beauty as just as soon as I get back to work it’ll have its work cut out for it. View attachment 75331


Beautiful one


----------



## ModRQC

Oh well... because I'm so obsessed with knives, why not add these ones...





There are all four chef/gyutos concerned by my earlier reviews - as much of a straight pic as I could do with the eye... see last pic pls.






Because one wasn't enough - slanted view.






The "J-knives" I own... here let's make it clear that by J-knife I mean: made in Japan. Nothing else.






The other/Western knives I own. All Victorinox, four Rosewood units, one Fibrox unit. I also have a very old 12" butcher knife currently under restoration/reprofiling. Victorinox Fibrox/Rosewood are good, cheap knives.



Now here's an edit of the first pic: all four chef/gyuto I own, replaced by length from top to bottom, and edited so that all heels are about equal. Stupid me, should have used the lines of the board to align them, and display them by order of length, when taking the original pic. Still, pretty much an honest pic because...




_Blade length / *Edge length* / Height / Thickness (heel) / Thickness (tip) / Balance (Chin = 0) / Weight
In mm; all measures are first hand; balance (also in mm) is either forward the blade (+) or backward to the handle (-) where 0 was arbitrarily positioned to the chin as I find it to be a point anyone can easily relate to from the knives they have experience with - for example when comparing traditional Western handles vs. traditional Japanese handles if one never experienced the former or the latter._
*
Victorinox – Rosewood Chef – 250mm
255 / 255 / 54 / 2 / <1 / +40 / 196g

Moritaka – Aogami #2 Series Gyuto – 240mm
255 / 240 / 50 / 3 / 1 / +40 / 166g

Misono – Swedish Carbon Gyuto – 210mm
220 / 220 / 44 / 2 / 1 / -5 / 166g 

Zwilling – Diplôme Chef – 200mm
210 / 200 / 46 / <2 / <1 / -25 / 199g*

So the edited pic seems to fit the specs above just quite fine for what can be told from a mostly 2D pov that is about "flat".
Of course, love of specs will make me post these measurements once again, but the real deal here is what one needs to know about "difference of length" between 8 - 10" blades in "real time". Stepping from the Zwilling to the Victo is HUGE, stepping from one to the next blade (200-220-240-255) not so much but still easily noticeable and might mean even more depending on profile/personal preferences. Blade height pretty much straightforwardly goes from shortest/shallowest to longest/tallest. Any MMV but hoping this might help some more inexperienced contributors just like me to make up their minds for themselves about length vs other specs.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Hassanbensober said:


> Very happy to have finally landed a Comet honyaki after missing for many years. Thanks @nakneker its a beauty as just as soon as I get back to work it’ll have its work cut out for it. View attachment 75331


Love the transition in the hamon towards the handle.


----------



## Gregmega

My turn


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> My turn


That looks familiar. Nice pickup


----------



## Corradobrit1

The twins are together. Even snagged an extra burnt chestnut handle from JNS to make them a matching pair. The side by side pics show the subtle differences in the profiles.

Love the specs for the newer Kato Ku 210WH knives. 217x50 and 197g.


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> That looks familiar. Nice pickup


This girl has seen her rounds for sure. Think it stops here though. At least this version of her.


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> The twins are together. Even snagged an extra burnt chestnut handle from JNS to make them a matching pair. The side by side pics show the subtle differences in the profiles.
> 
> Love the specs for the newer Kato Ku 210WH knives. 217x50 and 197g.


Def looks better than what I’ve seen... and good on ya’ to grab the handle. How’s the grind? Thinner this time?


----------



## panda

Gregmega said:


> My turn


you'll be surprised how much punishment the heat treat on this can handle. i abuse the absolute crap out of mine, lol wish mine was thicker spined like yours. mines more of a laser.


----------



## Gregmega

panda said:


> you'll be surprised how much punishment the heat treat on this can handle. i abuse the absolute crap out of mine, lol wish mine was thicker spined like yours. mines more of a laser.


Right on.


----------



## dan

What is it?


----------



## Corradobrit1

dan said:


> What is it?


Hiromoto W#2 Honyaki with custom ironwood handle by Martell


----------



## rob

Was going to save this one, don’t know why, or for when. No time like the present, this one is going into action tonight. 
Salem Straub 225x52 K tip.


----------



## panda

rob said:


> Was going to save this one, don’t know why, or for when. No time like the present, this one is going into action tonight.
> Salem Straub 225x52 K tip. View attachment 75492


what in the corona is this eye sore?


----------



## rob

panda said:


> what in the corona is this eye sore?


c’mon man, I know not everyone likes the flashy stuff. I also love and appreciate the more traditional style. But, seeing this beast in person puts a huge smile on my face. 
It also has an amazing grind and strikes a great balance of laser with great food release.


----------



## panda

as long as you like it is all that matters


----------



## rob

rob said:


> c’mon man, I know not everyone likes the flashy stuff. I also love and appreciate the more traditional style. But, seeing this beast in person puts a huge smile on my face.
> It also has an amazing grind and strikes a great balance of laser with great food release.


----------



## rob

Mods, please delete double post.


----------



## soigne_west

i thought that was a toy for a second


----------



## rob

For those who like something less flashy.  
Halcyon Forge 240x53 gyuto.


----------



## M1k3

I liked both. I appreciate the flashy one. Not my cup of tea. I'm a simple coffee type.


----------



## M1k3

That blade pattern. My brain ignores everything else.


----------



## marc4pt0

rob said:


> Was going to save this one, don’t know why, or for when. No time like the present, this one is going into action tonight.
> Salem Straub 225x52 K tip. View attachment 75492




If ever to be a groovy knife, this is it for sure. Looks fun


----------



## Matt Zilliox

im gonna post a family shot, all have been acquired in the last month or 2 really. Bazes 225, Joel Adler 235, Halcyon Forge 235, Bryan Raquin 165, Red 5 forge 170. And this is kinda my order of preference, ish, today? maybe. i think in the original post way back we are supposed to say why we like them or bought them? 





Bazes: really good grind, excellent Fit and finish. bit thick at the tip, but so thin behind the edge it doesnt matter much. perfect weight and balance for my every day user. i love the handle, simple elegance and great size for my not so big hands.

Joel Adler: Love the shape and feel on the board. i rock chop stuff, and this knife excels at that. midweight, meaty in the heel and thin tipped. the stainless cladding sheds water and is easier to care for than my others. i like the bit of color.

Halcyon Forge: Falls through food, effortless. longer blade is great for cutting big stuff. excellent balance.

Raquin Nakiri: maybe 3rd spot really, because i love a good nakiri, and this is the best one. super thin edge, gets crazy sharp! excellent for things like mushroom, broccoli, cutting herbs and greens, smashing and chopping garlic.

Red 5 forge: Just look at it, its badass. it cleaves. slight hollow grind, super sharp. heavier with a more durable edge than the raquin.


----------



## valdim

ModRQC said:


> Misono – Swedish Carbon Gyuto – 210mm
> 220 / 220 / 44 / 2 / 1 / -5 / 166g


Hi!
I love this brand and the steel that they use for the blade...I have read that dragon (the blossom in your case) has to be dried 2nd and 3rd time, coz if you dry the blade just once, the moisture causes rusting inside the figure...What is your expereince?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

A lot of fun stuff in the mail now.

David Lisch MS 270mm gyuto





240mm Ikeda honyaki




270mm Ikeda honyaki




10" Running Man honyaki slicer


----------



## IsoJ




----------



## marc4pt0

That slicer was very tempting. 
Some seriously nice stuff coming your way


----------



## ModRQC

valdim said:


> Hi!
> I love this brand and the steel that they use for the blade...I have read that dragon (the blossom in your case) has to be dried 2nd and 3rd time, coz if you dry the blade just once, the moisture causes rusting inside the figure...What is your expereince?



As per my original post for quibbles about the engraving. As far as rusting is concerned, I'll try this out of my own experience, but don't think I know better of anything: be much more wary of this knife upon first use, or each and every use if you're intended on keeping it patina free and factory looking like. If you're going the patina way (you might find you're forced to), just be aware the first of it isn't so nice to see and upon first use, depending on the ingredients but even when in contact with mild juices or water, it seems every bit of moisture will be sucked into the metal fast enough that you don't have much of a second chance. Second/third use the patina allowed me to not care so much more than I do a stainless knife - somewhat maniacally by nature, and while I take more care with cleaning it and drying it as soon as possible after a prep, with a patina it can truly endure some carelessness.


----------



## mack

New Dalman arrived, 250mm KU-Gyuto, AEB-L:
















Here's the whole clique, unfortunately the Western honyaki gyuto is "only" a passaround knife (and fortunately the one I need the least).





Mack.


----------



## ashy2classy

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> A lot of fun stuff in the mail now.
> 
> David Lisch MS 270mm gyuto
> 
> View attachment 75547
> 
> 240mm Ikeda honyaki
> View attachment 75548
> 
> 270mm Ikeda honyaki
> View attachment 75549
> 
> 10" Running Man honyaki slicer
> View attachment 75550


That Lisch!!!  I have a 270 Ikeda on the way as well. Couldn't help myself with that 40% off deal. 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## daddy yo yo

mack said:


> New Dalman arrived, 250mm KU-Gyuto, AEB-L:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the whole clique, unfortunately the Western honyaki gyuto is "only" a passaround knife (and fortunately the one I need the least).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack.


Where is the LOVE button? „Like“ is not enough!!!


----------



## TSF415

ashy2classy said:


> That Lisch!!!  I have a 270 Ikeda on the way as well. Couldn't help myself with that 40% off deal.
> 
> Enjoy!!!


No more endorsements or I’ll have to buy the last one on there. Did you ask to see their selection? The one with the enju handle looks like it has a quite a bit thinner grind than the ebony.


----------



## ashy2classy

TSF415 said:


> No more endorsements or I’ll have to buy the last one on there. Did you ask to see their selection? The one with the enju handle looks like it has a quite a bit thinner grind than the ebony.


I asked, but they wouldn't do it because of how the employees are working. Someone from IG said he'd take some photos but never sent them. I was hoping to get one that was on the longer side. We'll see what I get. I considered the one with the non-ebony handle but it was shorter.


----------



## panda

ashy2classy said:


> That Lisch!!!  I have a 270 Ikeda on the way as well. Couldn't help myself with that 40% off deal.
> 
> Enjoy!!!


which ikeda?


----------



## ashy2classy

panda said:


> which ikeda?


Honyaki. Wanted a blue 1 sumi but they only had 240s and a 300.


----------



## panda

Nice, i was hoping for 270 b1 Sumi as well.


----------



## alterwisser

dan said:


> Don't feel any shame, you got one! Those Dalmans sell out in seconds, I assume it's for a reason  congrats



it’s funny, when I got my 240 Warikomi I wasn’t even fast, didn’t even see notifications or anything... I happened to randomly check the store as I was looking for an image and price of a previously sold knife and there it was still available .... I thought it was a glitch lol. Was sure that it wouldn’t work and didn’t even rush putting in my details.

But it worked.... Dalman No 9 for me. Well, 8 1/2 I guess lol


----------



## Barashka

mack said:


> New Dalman arrived, 250mm KU-Gyuto, AEB-L:


A beautiful thing, that is.
How do you like the ku finish vs the full polish one? (anecdotally, my ku finish one feels thicker than earlier full polish one)
Also, how many Dalmans is too many?


----------



## M1k3

Barashka said:


> Also, how many Dalmans is too many?



Does not compute.


----------



## plluke

Yoshikazu Ikeda Mizu Honyaki 210mm Gyuto from the Bernal sale. CHONK.


----------



## panda

Sick choil!!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Looks lefty


----------



## labor of love

Corradobrit1 said:


> Looks lefty


----------



## bahamaroot

Corradobrit1 said:


> Looks lefty


I thought the same thing!


----------



## TSF415

@CiderBear @labor of love 

Here’s the Ikeda clad white #2. Such a sick ass workhorse. And new Hasegawa PE board which seems pretty legit too.


----------



## soigne_west

TSF415 said:


> @CiderBear @labor of love
> 
> Here’s the Ikeda clad white #2. Such a sick ass workhorse. And new Hasegawa PE board which seems pretty legit too.View attachment 75785
> View attachment 75786
> View attachment 75787



What is the height? I couldn't resist and ordered one too.


----------



## CiderBear

TSF415 said:


> @CiderBear @labor of love
> 
> Here’s the Ikeda clad white #2. Such a sick ass workhorse. And new Hasegawa PE board which seems pretty legit too.View attachment 75785
> View attachment 75786
> View attachment 75787



Looks a lot thinner behind the edge than the choil shots on BC's website . Nice


----------



## TSF415

soigne_west said:


> What is the height? I couldn't resist and ordered one too.


Haven’t measured but 48-49mm seems about right.


----------



## labor of love

TSF415 said:


> @CiderBear @labor of love
> 
> Here’s the Ikeda clad white #2. Such a sick ass workhorse. And new Hasegawa PE board which seems pretty legit too.View attachment 75785
> View attachment 75786
> View attachment 75787


I hate you.


----------



## Horsemover

TSF415 said:


> @CiderBear @labor of love
> 
> Here’s the Ikeda clad white #2. Such a sick ass workhorse. And new Hasegawa PE board which seems pretty legit too.View attachment 75785
> View attachment 75786
> View attachment 75787



I received mine today and left it at work...crazy day. Sorry no pics. Love the board.


----------



## CiderBear

labor of love said:


> I hate you.



It does look a little lefty


----------



## TSF415

labor of love said:


> I hate you.


 Knife’s too short and boards too small for you. Lol


----------



## TSF415

CiderBear said:


> It does look a little lefty



Not this one! Might look a bit that way but run your fingers along the knife and the grind is clear as day.


----------



## labor of love

I love my big fat 260 gram shigehiro. I’ve been telling myself I’d like to have an Ikeda counterpart but light and thin.
Really good looking Ikeda. Nice score.


----------



## panda

labor and i both want an ikeda and hasegawa and here comes TSF completely beating us to it...


----------



## TSF415

panda said:


> labor and i both want an ikeda and hasegawa and here comes TSF completely beating us to it...


----------



## labor of love

CiderBear said:


> It does look a little lefty


Yep. Give it up man.


----------



## TSF415

labor of love said:


> Yep. Give it up man.


It’s really not though. Handles just off centered. But to be honest it’s a quite large handle . And @CiderBear ’s will probably be a lefty. She might have found your Ikeda for you.


----------



## labor of love

Well who am I sending this “PM sent” to?


----------



## CiderBear

TSF415 said:


> It’s really not though. Handles just off centered. But to be honest it’s a quite large handle . And @CiderBear ’s will probably be a lefty. She might have found your Ikeda for you.



Don't you dare put that evil on me. 

Do you know how much yours weights?


----------



## TSF415

CiderBear said:


> Don't you dare put that evil on me.
> 
> Do you know how much yours weights?


Sorry I take it back. 

no clue. Batteries died in my scale at home. Overall it’s actually pretty weighty. Thick spine but feels like a smaller knife. A lot less clunky than my mazaki. I feel this defines more of a workhorse for me than the bigger heavyweights I have because it’s nimble enough that I won’t get tired of using it. Or so I think.


----------



## panda

yup, workhorse for me are entirely mid-weight. the heavy ones feel great while cutting, but it causes arm fatigue after a while.


----------



## labor of love

TSF415 said:


> Sorry I take it back.
> 
> no clue. Batteries died in my scale at home. Overall it’s actually pretty weighty. Thick spine but feels like a smaller knife. A lot less clunky than my mazaki. I feel this defines more of a workhorse for me than the bigger heavyweights I have because it’s nimble enough that I won’t get tired of using it. Or so I think.


I mean, I can weigh it for you if you want.


----------



## rob

Cousins.


----------



## mack

Barashka said:


> A beautiful thing, that is.
> How do you like the ku finish vs the full polish one? (anecdotally, my ku finish one feels thicker than earlier full polish one)
> Also, how many Dalmans is too many?



Personally I am not a big fan of ku-knives to be honest. The only two ku-knives I own are the two Dalmans. So I like the blade of the non-ku gyuto more, but I really love the handle of the ku-gyuto, cause there is no ferrule. The ku-gyuto is an easier cutter, whereas the plain one has a better food release. Long story short: I need both!

Mack.


----------



## rob

Metal Monkey 180mm K-Tip. fun little beast.


----------



## daddy yo yo

mack said:


> Personally I am not a big fan of ku-knives to be honest. The only two ku-knives I own are the two Dalmans. So I like the blade of the non-ku gyuto more, but I really love the handle of the ku-gyuto, cause there is no ferrule. The ku-gyuto is an easier cutter, whereas the plain one has a better food release. Long story short: I need both!
> 
> Mack.


Send both to Robin, make him exchange the handles and sell the KU to me then. I can come by and pick it up anytime!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

rob said:


> Cousins. View attachment 75790
> View attachment 75791


This is amazing, never knew he made these types.


----------



## milkbaby

Those Straubs are super cool!


----------



## Corradobrit1

rob said:


> Cousins. View attachment 75790
> View attachment 75791


Its knives like these and the Pink Hello Shiggy that make me smile. Thats a good thing


----------



## Pauldoduy

DitmasPork said:


> Kamadi!!! 225 x 53 gyuto, bulat core clad in wrought iron made from 1885 Russian rail tracks. Blade forged by a talented Russian maker, sharpened by Kasumi Kevin. Handle is Russian black hornbeam with reindeer ferrule by Graydon Decollibus.
> 
> Sooo thrilled to finally get my hands on this, KeMaDi a collaborative effort by Dirch, @preizzo, Kasumi Kev and Graydon.
> 
> I've only used the knife for a few meals so far, and it's pretty badass. The knife hands down the sharpest out of box I've had, Kev made it 'murder sharp.'
> 
> Bulat steel super tough, visually distinctive.
> 
> For this I chose their Sanjo-inspired profile. Very handsome, f&f superb, well performing knife. Love it so much I'm saving to get a suji from them!
> 
> Knife photographed on some Soviet propaganda I had on the bookshelf.


Hello Ditmas,

Do you have Instagram account or email?


----------



## Eloh

Such a well made knife, from a 17 yo kid, some of the best f&f i have seen from any maker. 275x60x4mm from Simon Herde


----------



## Corradobrit1

A true protege. Whats the steel and weight? He's even got the taper in the tang. Are you watching Jiro? Superb attention to detail.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Traumhaft!


----------



## Eloh

@Corradobrit1
its a bit above 300g, steel is 14c28n @61hrc i believe
i wanted at least one no nonsense stainless workhorse for work, since all my other (good) knives are reactive. Too bad i can only use it at home for the next weeks/months. :/


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Grabbed this baby from Bernal during the ongoing crazy spring sale. 240 ikeda white 3 oil honyaki. Should have bought that 270 mizu honyaki yanagiba as well.


----------



## jacko9

If I knew about that 240 - I would have jumped on it as well. I decided that I really don't need a 270 since I have a 270 Suji and a 300 Chefs 1095 carbon knife (kit knife from 50 years ago). That Ikeda honyaki is awesome!


----------



## ModRQC

*Victorinox - Rosewood Santoku 7" / 170 mm* (as per Victorinox - 17 cm)
*170 / 170 / 45 / 1.5 / <1 / +15 / 100g
https://www.cookstore.ca/ 65$ CAD
*
_Blade length / Edge length / Height / Thickness (heel) / Thickness (tip) / Balance (Chin = 0) / Weight
In mm; all measures are first hand; balance (also in mm) is either forward the blade (+) or backward to the handle (-) where 0 was arbitrarily positioned to the chin as I find it to be a point anyone can easily relate to from the knives they have experience with - for example when comparing traditional Western handles vs. traditional Japanese handles if one never experienced the former or the latter._

My first (relatively) good kitchen knife. An older buy but still recent acquisition: it is about 5 months old and, in absence of other good knifes for a while and faithful use even since, must have easily seen 150 full hours of prep - to keep a conservative number. As such my final note will consider performance not out of the box, but where it stands now: ootb with this one is so long ago, and I improved in so many ways since then, that I couldn't trust my initial impressions much. 

I'm sorry to say almost all the pictures share the same problem with lighting... good news is that the food does look normal. Choil shot is terrible but shows what it has to. Spine came out nicely though, considering it was taken at night in my man cave with an ill-placed bare naked high power light bulb.













I use it a lot these times because my more expensive knives are stored away to avoid problems (a couple of uncaring adults and a couple of kids always around, you know), and to do this review I put it through a complete prep once again, despite my temptation to use one of my better knives, forcing myself to lend a critical eye on the experience and performance instead of just going on automatically adjusting to it as I'm used to do.















The Victorinox Santoku gets crazy thin where the spine drops down to the tip, but thanks to the soft metal and compact profile doesn't feel brittle when used as a guillotine or in rock chopping. It does fine tip work for a somewhat squarish Santoku, can tap chop mushrooms very thin without tearing them, over all usable length of the blade thanks to its thinness, and with little practice provides a lot of control in such a task as well as many others thanks to its light weight and kindly forward balance. Once a fine push cutter too, although it has long been without sufficient sharpness to truly enjoy that anymore. Rock chopping isn't so comprehensive but fairly usable. A great and safe all-rounder in cluttered family kitchens and on smaller work surface, although it can be adversely argued that it is on the shorter side of usability. One thing it ain't so good at is pure slicing, especially of fatty proteins (like uncooked bacon), but it will get the job done in the end with proper care and a bit of patience. Food release is on the good side with this knife. It has seen the smooth rod a number of times, and while it is easy to bring back a Victorinox to proper cutting abilities this way, a slight resistance in many cuts is now unmistakable. Not truly hindering, not quite displeasing yet, but infinitely less pleasurable to use and more frustration involved in producing finer cuts. 






The Santoku is the only Victorinox Rosewood I received in a proper albeit basic retail box (others in a branded grey plastic sleeve), and it tends to run "expensive" amidst the Rosewood line, considering the amount of metal used and somewhat small-medium size handle: you'll easily find the 8" Chef, perhaps even the 10" Chef, for the same price or less - and to give perspective the 10" is twice the weight of material (and to many extents, twice the amount of fun). Same goes within the Fibrox line. 

Pro: thin compact profile, lightweight, easy versatility and forward balance makes it a friendly and nimble knife

Meh: 180 mm long and a bit taller would be better, not a big fan of the granton edge and no version without it available

Con: on the expensive side of the Rosewood series for little material and no good reasons - possibly because of the dimples

Bottom line: serves best as an easy to use and somewhat safer entry-level knife for the beginner, or people wary of bigger and pointier blades - and it does spectacularly well in this regard. One could rightfully argue that the beginner would do better to buy a Chef knife and learn to use it safely. There was a time when I almost preferred a Santoku, but somehow my initial fondness over them has gone away.

*Performance (150 hours): 2.5/5* (on the very edge between sufficiently satisfying and a bit displeasing, can be kept there with honing indefinitely it seems and fare better than cheap hardware store knives - performance with these would start at 2.5 and get much worse under the same conditions)
*Experience: 3.5/5* (a great beginner knife that might lose its appeal over time; on the upside it provides more feeling than most Victorinox I've used)
*F&F: 3.5/5* (as always, the Rosewood handles vary in quality of both fit - often leaving a gap into the wood behind the heel - and finish - some beg for a bit of fine sanding)
*Value: 3.5/5* (takes a drop compared to the less expensive Chef knives of the series, but still blows a lot of the competition away for a Santoku)

*Overall: 6.5/10*


----------



## esoo

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Grabbed this baby from Bernal during the ongoing crazy spring sale. 240 ikeda white 3 oil honyaki. Should have bought that 270 mizu honyaki yanagiba as well.
> 
> View attachment 75854


 
Wow. I keep eyeing the 210 of that - thankfully the US/CAD exchange rate is bad


----------



## ModRQC

When you're thanking CAD-USD conversion...


----------



## rob

Devin Thomas 235x50 stainless clad 5200 Gyuto.
One of the most comfortable handles I’ve used, also comes from Devin’s stash of super clean 5200. An absolute joy to sharpen.


----------



## Receiver52

Been looking at it too. Luckily it’s too short for me and the Cdn/Us exchange rate is the final nail.


----------



## rob

Kurosaki 18ox75 Nakiri/cleaver. 
Definitely a not too many beers before driving this thing. With the weight and thin edge one little boo boo could remove digits.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

That looks awesome, Rob.

Where did you pick it up?


----------



## rob

Johnny.B.Good said:


> That looks awesome, Rob.
> 
> Where did you pick it up?


Cheers man, the Kurosaki came from knives and stones some time a go. He has long sold out but some other dealers may still have stock? 
I’ll have a look around and get back to you.


----------



## rob

Johnny.B.Good said:


> That looks awesome, Rob.
> 
> Where did you pick it up?


If you search Kurosaki cleaver there are a couple dealers still saying in stock.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## ModRQC

*Zwilling - Diplôme Santoku 7" / 180 mm
190 / 180 / 49 / 2 / <1 / -20 / 204g
https://www.cookstore.ca/ 135$ CAD* (pricematched during BF, usually 170-210$ CAD)

_Blade length / Edge length / Height / Thickness (heel) / Thickness (tip) / Balance (Chin = 0) / Weight
In mm; all measures are first hand; balance (also in mm) is either forward the blade (+) or backward to the handle (-) where 0 was arbitrarily positioned to the chin as I find it to be a point anyone can easily relate to from the knives they have experience with - for example when comparing traditional Western handles vs. traditional Japanese handles if one never experienced the former or the latter.
_
Let's start this with the obvious from specs to anyone, and obvious for me from my own experience: this knife is really on the heavy side, and backward heavy to make it somewhat worse still.

Acquired at the same time as the Diplôme Chef - it was the only way to get the full price match because the Chef wasn't stock with the vendor with the better price, but the Santoku was. I wasn't against getting the Santoku too, I was quite fond of these back then and this one seemed excellent. Bargained for both and got the Chef at the same price. And I cannot say I regret the purchase of the two neither. But...


















Ok let's get to it. The Diplôme Santoku has been one of my favorite knives yet - despite my growing carelessness about any Santoku profile, and despite the weight. Also, one of my worst experience buying a knife - it came in with a series of dark spots on the blade that never disappeared despite washing with vinegar, washing with sodium bicarbonate, and a good rub (on one side only) with a rust eraser. This one took a toll on finish, and adding an accident in a drawer (don't ask) it is now badly scarred against the grain too. There's nothing really aggravating there, just irksome. The dark stains, mostly on the Zwilling engraved side, never truly disappeared. The stains are nowhere big enough or dark enough to show in normal pictures, but they're there. The Chef had a mild case of these, which faded mostly upon cutting food, but subjecting the Santoku to the same foods didn't help much with the more ingrained stains. I'm still with Zwilling upon exchanging this, I sent pictures of the problem before the rust eraser and drawer accident episodes. The COVID and other events made me store the claim away for awhile, as well as a more or less defined project to grind the handle of this one unit. The truth is I would try the Miyabi version of this Santoku to see about weight and balance, but exchanging against the very same Diplôme wouldn't take away my desire to grind the handle. We'll see...









Why it's one of my favorite knives? Well, it's a powerful rock chopper on the shorter side, a wonderful tap chopper too, and a fine push cutter. It keeps an edge just like its Chef counterpart, and the drop down tip is highly usable, even more so in some cases than any pointier Chef's tip. I once loved Santokus; then I envisioned them as a utility/veggies knife; now I don't care about them much. But this one is a real helper alongside a Chef I want to treat more respectfully (these just seem to grow in number...); it does all the dirty jobs, can do mighty fine jobs too, is stainless steel (yeah, well...) and already stained with a messed up finish on one side so I really just don't care now to let it sit indefinitely in less desirable circumstances. It has become the #1 answer to all things I don't want to do with most of my other knives, and outstrips the Victorinox Santoku as such a tool in so many ways for twice the price that it makes it worth its price - well, bargained price. It's also the knife that taught me not to care so much about how it looks, making me at peace in advance with buying carbon steel like the Misono and looking at it stain and patina almost on the spot with delight. Only the weight... only the weight.

It's weird that a very similar weight and balance don't bother me so much with the Diplôme Chef, but does with the Santoku. Perhaps that's the one thing the Victorinox gave me that I found the most rewarding: lightness and forward balance. And there's no way in the world the Zwilling will lose half its weight and shift forward 1.5 inches in balance - short of turning it into a letter opener I guess. That just won't happen... However, I did say I like this one Santoku more. The heft isn't all against it. I'm thinking rounding the butt of the handle would remove what... surely, 10-15 grams on the whole, perhaps more if I shorten it a bit more on my way... make the balance shift forwards like what, 5-10 mm more or less. That could just about put it right in the awesome category of how I use it, and how I feel about it.






Here's some food: a fine mince of garlic (still sticking to the blade), a tap chop of garlic (the other pile) and a rock chop of shallot. Could also have smashed, squashed and cross chop that garlic to a pulp - the Santoku excels at that. Did that and many other things a great number of times on cheap bamboo boards just like its Chef counterpart did. This steel has excellent resistance and edge retention. The Santoku has what, 40-50 hours of use at most, but the Chef has done at least twice this amount of prep without dulling - albeit I've been a bit more gentle towards it most of the time. Both will still slice any kind of newspaper and print paper like there's nothing there. What's more, this Santoku can slice fatty proteins (uncooked bacon for example) mighty fine, if perhaps not the best profile I've used to do so. It is also on the taller side of Santokus which is an advantage. Food sticks to it the same way it does with the Chef, but the taller blade allows it not to be overwhelmed with sticking mince so quickly, and to some extent some of it will dislodge by itself in further cuts before it gets annoying.






The box - nothing high quality, but the only knives I've got that were protected with foam, making for a nice package.

Pro: excellent edge resistance and edge retention, short powerhouse with high versatility

Meh: can it be even more heavy than the Chef... yes it can

Con: a lot of good knives - not Santokus - can be bought for its bargain price, and even more so at its normal discount price.

Bottom line: as I said for the Chef, I'm one of those that isn't put off by weight and backward balance all that much: they are not desirable characteristics I would search for now that I've tried lighter/better balanced knives, but not bothering me so much neither. The Santoku, however, should be a good deal lighter than the corresponding Chef in my definition of what makes a Santoku great. Add the price to that, and value gets on the worse side - which is sad considering the great qualities this knife (and the Chef) has.

*Performance (OOTB): 4.5/5* (and keeps it right there)
*Experience: 3.5/5* (yep, add the excessive weight for a Santoku to the stain problem and it takes a drop compared to the Chef)
*F&F: 4.5/5
Value: 1.5/5* (yep... I may love it, but wouldn't advise it to anyone compared to like a hundred better options at least - buying a more versatile chef, or a more dedicated Nakiri, etc...)

*Overall: 7/10*


----------



## valdim

ModRQC said:


> As per my original post for quibbles about the engraving. As far as rusting is concerned, I'll try this out of my own experience, but don't think I know better of anything: be much more wary of this knife upon first use, or each and every use if you're intended on keeping it patina free and factory looking like. If you're going the patina way (you might find you're forced to), just be aware the first of it isn't so nice to see and upon first use, depending on the ingredients but even when in contact with mild juices or water, it seems every bit of moisture will be sucked into the metal fast enough that you don't have much of a second chance. Second/third use the patina allowed me to not care so much more than I do a stainless knife - somewhat maniacally by nature, and while I take more care with cleaning it and drying it as soon as possible after a prep, with a patina it can truly endure some carelessness.


Thanks for the feedback *ModRQC*


----------



## dan

I was the person who had the quickest trigger on this 220mm Raquin KT on BST about 6 weeks ago. I've had it for about a month... but I didn't get to start using it until a couple weeks ago because it was a gift to myself for achieving a major milestone in graduate school.

*Bryan Raquin 220mm KT Gyuto*
Let's start this one with some pictures. 














No choil shot this time because my phone can't focus well on it. Sorry for the folks who care about that kind of thing. This is the first knive I've owned that I actually have that cost-guilt feeling associated with using it and putting it on stones. However, it hasn't stopped me from using it. Though it has held me back from using it more than I do.

This one is a _cut _above the other gyutos I own with a lot of really interesting aspects I hadn't considered previously. On cutting performance, I'm really impressed. I'm no expert on the stones but I found it easy to sharpen with a really nice feedback on my Gesshin 6k. I didn't put it on a lower grit -- I felt it only needed a small refresher. After the touchup the edge feels amazingly smooth going through everything.

This knife also opened my eyes to how impactful a handle can be. It is amazing to hold. Dry or wet, it's still got a good grip. The torched grains feel special. The edges are all rounded nicely. It makes me want to buy torched wood handles for everything I own.

All around, I'm overwhelmed by this one. It's the first knife I want to reach for, but unfortunately there are some drawbacks. The profile doesn't work just right for me... I feel it's got a more curved profile than I'd like. Additionally, I wish it were a little longer - though admittedly a flatter profile might also fix that issue. I'll probably try to get another Raquin in the future that fits my tastes better. But I'm really impressed and have enjoyed every use so far.

By the way -- I don't think my picture does a good job representing the profile accurately. Bryan's page does a better job depicting the profile: http://www.bryan-raquin.com/product/gyuto-220-kt


----------



## ian

dan said:


> I was the person who had the quickest trigger on this 220mm Raquin KT on BST about 6 weeks ago. I've had it for about a month... but I didn't get to start using it until a couple weeks ago because it was a gift to myself for achieving a major milestone in graduate school.
> 
> *Bryan Raquin 220mm KT Gyuto*
> Let's start this one with some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No choil shot this time because my phone can't focus well on it. Sorry for the folks who care about that kind of thing. This is the first knive I've owned that I actually have that cost-guilt feeling associated with using it and putting it on stones. However, it hasn't stopped me from using it. Though it has held me back from using it more than I do.
> 
> This one is a _cut _above the other gyutos I own with a lot of really interesting aspects I hadn't considered previously. On cutting performance, I'm really impressed. I'm no expert on the stones but I found it easy to sharpen with a really nice feedback on my Gesshin 6k. I didn't put it on a lower grit -- I felt it only needed a small refresher. After the touchup the edge feels amazingly smooth going through everything.
> 
> This knife also opened my eyes to how impactful a handle can be. It is amazing to hold. Dry or wet, it's still got a good grip. The torched grains feel special. The edges are all rounded nicely. It makes me want to buy torched wood handles for everything I own.
> 
> All around, I'm overwhelmed by this one. It's the first knife I want to reach for, but unfortunately there are some drawbacks. The profile doesn't work just right for me... I feel it's got a more curved profile than I'd like. Additionally, I wish it were a little longer - though admittedly a flatter profile might also fix that issue. I'll probably try to get another Raquin in the future that fits my tastes better. But I'm really impressed and have enjoyed every use so far.
> 
> By the way -- I don't think my picture does a good job representing the profile accurately. Bryan's page does a better job depicting the profile: http://www.bryan-raquin.com/product/gyuto-220-kt



@Briochy


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> @Briochy


----------



## dan

ian said:


> @Briochy


Oh, yeah, I guess it’s worth mentioning I’m on Jonas’ list as well. And I’m very excited to be on his list.


----------



## soigne_west

Congrats on graduate school @dan


----------



## dan

soigne_west said:


> Congrats on graduate school @dan


Thank you!


----------



## Horsemover

dan said:


> Thank you!



Congrats man! Love the gift to yourself...what’s your graduate Degree in?


----------



## dan

Horsemover said:


> Congrats man! Love the gift to yourself...what’s your graduate Degree in?


Thanks! My degree will be in Materials Science & Engineering.


----------



## Nagakin

Tip if you're having focusing issues is to hold your fingers near the choil and focus on them instead.


----------



## rob

Watanabe 180 Pro Nakiri.
I know lots of members own one these and I was late to buy one. This one definitely lives up to the hype. Steel feels beautiful on the stones.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

A few I'm waiting for, Shigefusa 270mm yanigiba:




A 210mm gyuto from Yoshikazu Tanaka in white 1:




And a 240mm gyuto from Yoshikazu Tanaka in white 2 with custom handle:


----------



## sumofruit

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> A few I'm waiting for, Shigefusa 270mm yanigiba:
> View attachment 76038
> 
> A 210mm gyuto from Yoshikazu Tanaka in white 1:
> View attachment 76039
> 
> And a 240mm gyuto from Yoshikazu Tanaka in white 2 with custom handle:
> View attachment 76040


@AFKitchenknivesguy Nice. Is #3 (with custom handle) the one with a 'Single Edged Blade'? I hadn't realized gyutos were typically made with a single edge (= single bevel??), and Miura seems to carry a fair number of them. If single bevel, what do you plan to use it with?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Yeah, it's single blade. I've had quite a few single blade gyutos through the years, including a honyaki in 2009. Use it like any other knife, except obviously a little different with the single edge.


----------



## soigne_west

Raquin KT
273x54
Thickness at handle: 4.3
Above heel: 3.3
Halfway: 2
Weight: 243 grams

Bought this on a whim but glad I did. I don’t normally reach for my 270’s but this knife is probably going to change that.


----------



## MartinJ

Very asymetrical grind... Very for right handed users


----------



## Brian Weekley

Yikes ... beautiful knife!

You’re a lot smarter that I. Last time I did something on a “WHIM’ I ended up married .... for the third time!

Should have bought a knife!


----------



## soigne_west

Brian Weekley said:


> Yikes ... beautiful knife!
> 
> You’re a lot smarter that I. Last time I did something on a “WHIM’ I ended up married .... for the third time!
> 
> Should have bought a knife!



Yeah this is quite cheap compared to marriage. And you can’t sell your wife when your finished.


----------



## M1k3

soigne_west said:


> Yeah this is quite cheap compared to marriage. And you can’t sell your wife when your finished.



Not legally anyway...


----------



## Brian Weekley

One of my favourite quotes came from a broker in the spring of 2009 ... he said “this financial meltdown is worse than my divorce ... I have half my money and I STILL have my wife”!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Forgot to add my latest jnat haul.
Ohiro Renge Suite




Another Ohiro Renge Suite




Nakayama Karasu Koppa




Nakayama Maruichi Kamasori


----------



## jacko9

Picked up a Watanabe Pro Stainless Clad Blue #2 210mm Gyuto and loving the feel of this knife. A few photo's and then a side by side with my Kato 210 Workhorse and my 210 Konosuke Fujiyama B#2. The Watanabe is close in size to the Kato and both are a little larger and weigh more than the Fuji.


----------



## labor of love




----------



## M1k3

Someone buy it for you or you buy it from one of the unlucky right-handers? Looks sweet though!


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> Someone buy it for you or you buy it from one of the unlucky right-handers? Looks sweet though!


looks too thin


----------



## labor of love

Tin foil doesn’t have asymmetry. I think I’ll be fine.


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> looks too thin




LOL I thinned my Takamura and Ikazuchi, after less than a week of using them...


----------



## TSF415

labor of love said:


> View attachment 76132
> View attachment 76129


Holy hell. How’s the blade road?


----------



## Corradobrit1

I bet thats the TF Mab. If you ask for thin they give you THIN.


----------



## labor of love

Corradobrit1 said:


> I bet thats the TF Mab. If you ask for thin they give you THIN


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


>


Called it.

Stop teasing. Lets see the rest.


----------



## labor of love

Corradobrit1 said:


> Called it.
> 
> Stop teasing. Lets see the rest.












Too tired from a long day of work to give you real photos.
Anyway...it’s 243mm x 54mm and about 30 grams lighter than my last TF. Surprisingly very straight blade.


----------



## labor of love

TSF415 said:


> Holy hell. How’s the blade road?


Non existent. 
I did cook a frozen pizza just now. TF cut it into 8 slices just fine.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Did you get someone to thin it for you or did TF do the mods on an existing blade? I'm sure the balance is real nice on that 240.


----------



## labor of love

Uh I bought it used from my handle guy. Pretty sure he just polished the road some himself but the thinness is attributed to TF.


----------



## labor of love

Dendro btw does great handlework. I’m not a flashy handle guy just something simple, clean, and comfortable. Can’t deal with stock watoyama d shape (I’m a lefty anyway). Bog Oak like this works for me every time.


----------



## TSF415

labor of love said:


> Non existent.
> I did cook a frozen pizza just now. TF cut it into 8 slices just fine.


I thought if that after I wrote it.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Bought this awhile ago but hadn't had a chance to use it much or post it till now.


----------



## MartinJ

Did you have a chance to compare with Mert's full custom line?


----------



## Dave Kinogie

MartinJ said:


> Did you have a chance to compare with Mert's full custom line?


No haha, way out of my price range. His HVB's are the top of my price range. This is a pretty fantastic knife though.


----------



## ashy2classy

labor of love said:


> View attachment 76132
> View attachment 76129


TFTFTFTF!


----------



## dan

Dave Kinogie said:


> No haha, way out of my price range. His HVB's are the top of my price range. This is a pretty fantastic knife though.


Those HVBs are nice-looking. Are they (or is this one) convex BTE?


----------



## esoo

Takeda Large Nakiri having just made up the dinner mirepoix


----------



## MartinJ

Dave Kinogie said:


> No haha, way out of my price range. His HVB's are the top of my price range. This is a pretty fantastic knife though.




they seems so ! 

Quite hard to see one with my own eyes in France


----------



## rob

Cris Anderson 230x66 Nitro-V Gyuto.


----------



## marc4pt0

That Anderson looks like pure cutting madness. Awesome score


----------



## Jin

Got my ikeda today! And a cheap practice knife. 

Quick question: I saw a video that says to take off the vinyl coating with acetone (japanese knife imports channel on YT). This is my first knife. Should I be doing that?


----------



## spencahh

E7F87675-43CA-4DA3-B0E6-5C03D3531BE2



__ spencahh
__ Apr 8, 2020
__ 1



Lonsted Knives ~220 mm


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Jin said:


> Got my ikeda today! And a cheap practice knife.
> 
> Quick question: I saw a video that says to take off the vinyl coating with acetone (japanese knife imports channel on YT). This is my first knife. Should I be doing that?


Man if that is your first knife, and not first knife doing that, what a heck of a way to get started.


----------



## soigne_west

My 240 Ikeda came today. Anybody else’s have some scratching on the finish? It’s in a few different spots, pretty minor. No big deal. This might be too narrow for me.


----------



## TSF415

soigne_west said:


> My 240 Ikeda came today. Anybody else’s have some scratching on the finish? It’s in a few different spots, pretty minor. No big deal. This might be too narrow for me.
> View attachment 76303
> View attachment 76304
> View attachment 76305
> View attachment 76306
> View attachment 76307


Mine has a weird squiggly thing but I don’t really care. 

try out the knife. It’s short but it blows thru product. I think for a high volume workhorse it’s better to be shorter and closer to the product.


----------



## soigne_west

TSF415 said:


> Mine has a weird squiggly thing but I don’t really care.
> 
> try out the knife. It’s short but it blows thru product. I think for a high volume workhorse it’s better to be shorter and closer to the product.



I will. I do like the weight and how flat it is.


----------



## McMan

soigne_west said:


> My 240 Ikeda came today. Anybody else’s have some scratching on the finish? It’s in a few different spots, pretty minor. No big deal. This might be too narrow for me.
> View attachment 76303
> View attachment 76304
> View attachment 76305
> View attachment 76306
> View attachment 76307


For $216 for an Ikeda, just put a bunch more scratches on it


----------



## soigne_west

McMan said:


> For $216 for an Ikeda, just put a bunch more scratches on it




I know right... stupid good value either way.


----------



## soigne_west

TSF415 said:


> Mine has a weird squiggly thing but I don’t really care.
> 
> try out the knife. It’s short but it blows thru product. I think for a high volume workhorse it’s better to be shorter and closer to the product.



Oh yeah, cuts quite nice!!


----------



## Gregmega

soigne_west said:


> My 240 Ikeda came today. Anybody else’s have some scratching on the finish? It’s in a few different spots, pretty minor. No big deal. This might be too narrow for me.
> View attachment 76303
> View attachment 76304
> View attachment 76305
> View attachment 76306
> View attachment 76307


Are we talking like south of 50?


----------



## Gregmega

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Man if that is your first knife, and not first knife doing that, what a heck of a way to get started.


Did he just say ‘this is my first knife’, like first knife ever is a honyaki?


----------



## M1k3

Gregmega said:


> Did he just say ‘this is my first knife’, like first knife ever is a honyaki?



YOLO or whatever the kids are saying these days


----------



## Gregmega

M1k3 said:


> YOLO or whatever the kids are saying these days


Yeah man no kidding


----------



## soigne_west

Gregmega said:


> Are we talking like south of 50



230x48
203 grams


----------



## Gregmega

soigne_west said:


> 230x48
> 203 grams


Respectable, but you could shave 10mm off that puppy and make those specs look a lot meaner


----------



## soigne_west

Gregmega said:


> Respectable, but you could shave 10mm off that puppy and make those specs look a lot meaner



we talking length or girth?


----------



## soigne_west

I mean it feels great in hand. Balance is right in front of the pinch. Nice flat spot. Good heft. A little rough around the edges. Cuts fantastic. I just generally like taller knives.


----------



## Gregmega

I hear ya, I’ve been eying the one at JKI for a while, looks to be a sweet ride. You got a great deal on this one for sure.

I’d cut 10mm off the nose and turn it into a first gen Maz bullnose and then show it off to all my friends & call it a custom #YOLO


----------



## panda

soigne_west said:


> My 240 Ikeda came today. This might be too narrow for me.


did you not realize the height when you ordered it?? how does it cut? the choil looks a lot like shigehiro


----------



## ian

panda said:


> did you not realize the height when you ordered it?? how does it cut? the choil looks a lot like shigehiro



when the price is low, so is the amount of time thinking about the specs. 

@soigne_west, when you get sick of it, you can consider selling it to me.


----------



## soigne_west

panda said:


> did you not realize the height when you ordered it?? how does it cut? the choil looks a lot like shigehiro



I knew it would be on the narrow side but couldn’t resist the value. It cuts really good.




ian said:


> when the price is low, so is the amount of time thinking about the specs.
> 
> @soigne_west, when you get sick of it, you can consider selling it to me.



Get in line


----------



## Jin

It’s my first Japanese steel knife! I couldn’t resist at 40%. 


Gregmega said:


> Did he just say ‘this is my first knife’, like first knife ever is a honyaki?





M1k3 said:


> YOLO or whatever the kids are saying these days


----------



## Horsemover

soigne_west said:


> My 240 Ikeda came today. Anybody else’s have some scratching on the finish? It’s in a few different spots, pretty minor. No big deal. This might be too narrow for me.
> View attachment 76303
> View attachment 76304
> View attachment 76305
> View attachment 76306
> View attachment 76307



I got one too. Not sure why but couldn’t pass it up. I didn’t notice any unusual scratches. I knew it was on the short side height wise but it just feels really really good in the hand. I will check mine out closer tomorrow.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Jin said:


> Got my ikeda today! And a cheap practice knife.
> 
> Quick question: I saw a video that says to take off the vinyl coating with acetone (japanese knife imports channel on YT). This is my first knife. Should I be doing that?


I took off the coating of mine with pure acetone. Just remember to keep pointing the tip downward so that the acetone won’t flow to the handle and ruin the finish there.


----------



## sumofruit

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I took off the coating of mine with pure acetone. Just remember to keep pointing the tip downward so that the acetone won’t flow to the handle and ruin the finish there.


How do you know definitively whether there is a coating on a blade, without testing it with acetone and/or waiting for any patina/rust to form -- do certain makers and/or merchants tend to send out their knives with a coating (vs not)? I'm pretty sure Wat knives aren't generally coated.


----------



## daddy yo yo

sumofruit said:


> How do you know definitively whether there is a coating on a blade, without testing it with acetone and/or waiting for any patina/rust to form -- do certain makers and/or merchants tend to send out their knives with a coating (vs not)? I'm pretty sure Wat knives aren't generally coated.


I own 7 Watanabe knives, an eighth is on its way. None of them had a coat. In fact, I've only had 3 knives coated in all my knife career (2 high-end collectors knives, and a newer batch Masamoto KS).


----------



## sumofruit

daddy yo yo said:


> I own 7 Watanabe knives, an eighth is on its way. None of them had a coat. In fact, I've only had 3 knives coated in all my knife career (2 high-end collectors knives, and a newer batch Masamoto KS).


Right. Is there a definitive way to tell when a knife is coated, without testing it with acetone/equivalent?


----------



## M1k3

Vinegar?


----------



## Jin

sumofruit said:


> Right. Is there a definitive way to tell when a knife is coated, without testing it with acetone/equivalent?



video states rainbow/multicolor coating on the blade. 
Here’s a link to the video


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

sumofruit said:


> How do you know definitively whether there is a coating on a blade, without testing it with acetone and/or waiting for any patina/rust to form -- do certain makers and/or merchants tend to send out their knives with a coating (vs not)? I'm pretty sure Wat knives aren't generally coated.


I think if you can see rainbow light reflection, there is coating. That’s how I try to know.


----------



## ian

It also feels different to the touch. Doesn’t feel like bare steel to me. Only knife that came with a coating I’ve had was a CCK 1303.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I think if you can see rainbow light reflection, there is coating. That’s how I try to know.


That. Although, my recent batch KS didn't shimmer in rainbow colors... But it felt weird when cutting!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

ian said:


> It also feels different to the touch. Doesn’t feel like bare steel to me. Only knife that came with a coating I’ve had was a CCK 1303.


Right. The coating does feel a bit like plastic but I can’t tell it for sure.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Set of „Gründonnerstag“:







The tip is so thin, it is see-through:


----------



## Horsemover

Just received today. No glamour shots just sitting on my desk but I think it speaks for itself.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Awesome...the glamour radiates from the blade .... could use some ketchup though!


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Those ikeda choils do look pretty similar shigehiro. I used to be picky with measurements height wise until I said eff it and grabbed a shigehiro 270 a couple months ago. I couldn’t care less it was only 50 mm tall when I picked it up and tried it the first time. Like it’s been said before the weight, balance, and grind makes up for it. I’ll remember these things the next time I see a 240/270 that’s a little shorter than I prefer. Those ikedas all looked great!


----------



## Jin

TSF415 said:


> Mine has a weird squiggly thing but I don’t really care.
> 
> try out the knife. It’s short but it blows thru product. I think for a high volume workhorse it’s better to be shorter and closer to the product.




Mine has a squiggle too but seems to be the coating. Taking the coating off with acetone. 

but it’s taking a while! The acetone I have must be weak.


----------



## TSF415

Jin said:


> Mine has a squiggle too but seems to be the coating. Taking the coating off with acetone.
> 
> but it’s taking a while! The acetone I have must be weak.


Your squiggly thing is a hamon. It’s what makes a honyaki. I’d reach out to bernal and have them walk you thru the process. I also don’t think that knife comes with much of an edge so you might need someone to put one on for you.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Jin said:


> Mine has a squiggle too but seems to be the coating. Taking the coating off with acetone.
> 
> but it’s taking a while! The acetone I have must be weak.


Yes, purity of acetone is important. I started with my wife’s acetone which made it a mess, then I went to CVS and found a bottle of pure acetone which did the trick.

The picture of ikeda honyaki I posted on #16362 is after I used acetone.


----------



## Jin

TSF415 said:


> Your squiggly thing is a hamon. It’s what makes a honyaki. I’d reach out to bernal and have them walk you thru the process. I also don’t think that knife comes with much of an edge so you might need someone to put one on for you.


There was an actual squiggle near the cutting edge. Maybe it’s hard to see in the picture. I shouldve taken a before shot.


----------



## Jin

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Yes, purity of acetone is important. I started with my wife’s acetone which made it a mess, then I went to CVS and found a bottle of pure acetone which did the trick.
> 
> The picture of ikeda honyaki I posted on #16362 is after I used acetone.



I refered back to the picture. It’s nice an shiny. Mine, not so much. Oh wells, gotta live and learn. 

I’ll be sure to pick up a bottle of pure acetone when I get a chance. Took me over 20 mins to get the coating off


----------



## Corradobrit1

Trick is to soak the blade in acetone to melt the coating and then wipe in one action. Don't scrub as the vinyl will just smear.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

dan said:


> Those HVBs are nice-looking. Are they (or is this one) convex BTE?



This pic sucks, I'll get a better one later.


----------



## Xin Sun

Here’s another HVB which arrived today and one Morihei bought in March.


----------



## TSF415

Xin Sun said:


> Here’s another HVB which arrived today and one Morihei bought in March.
> View attachment 76493


Dude that one looks good!


----------



## milkbaby

spencahh said:


> E7F87675-43CA-4DA3-B0E6-5C03D3531BE2
> 
> 
> 
> __ spencahh
> __ Apr 8, 2020
> __ 1
> 
> 
> 
> Lonsted Knives ~220 mm



That looks tasty! How tall is it at the heel tho, looks really tall? Seems like the trendy thing right now, that 66mm tall CJA in the post right above yours...


----------



## marc4pt0

Xin Sun said:


> Here’s another HVB which arrived today and one Morihei bought in March.
> View attachment 76493




Mert’s HVB line is just so badass. I really like mine. I wish I convince him to do one with his western handle. But sadly that would defeat the point and ease of production. So for now I’ll just be a boy who dreams


----------



## marc4pt0

@dan and @Dave Kinogie 

Here's a choil of an HVB if this helps. And to answer your question, yes, I would say these are convex.


----------



## dan

marc4pt0 said:


> @dan and @Dave Kinogie
> 
> Here's a choil of an HVB if this helps. And to answer your question, yes, I would say these are convex.
> 
> View attachment 76528



Thanks, Marc! Looks real nice. HVB is on my interest list, which seems to be growing around the same rate as COVID infections these days...


That's a much better job than I can do with choil shots, even with the finger-focus technique suggested earlier. Whenever I do that, my auto-focus immediately refocuses and loses clarity when i remove my finger!


----------



## drsmp

Dalman honyaki blade was corroded and handle was cracked. I sanded out the worst of it then sent the blade to Andrew Tarling to thin,polish and sharpen who forwarded to Jobone - Joe Morrone- for a new Masur birch and Gidgee handle. The Mizuno KS honyaki got a Honduran Rosewood Burl with Mamooth tooth spacer from Joe.


----------



## drsmp

3 recent purchases back from Joe. The Shig got a dyed black ash burl, 210 Yoshikane SLD black Damascus got HRB with Blackwood and the 240 got gidgee.


----------



## ian

drsmp said:


> Dalman honyaki blade was corroded and handle was cracked. I sanded out the worst of it then sent the blade to Andrew Tarling to thin,polish and sharpen who forwarded to Jobone - Joe Morrone- for a new Masur birch and Gidgee handle. The Mizuno KS honyaki got a Honduran Rosewood Burl with Mamooth tooth spacer from Joe.View attachment 76529
> View attachment 76530





Funny. Does the Miz KS honyaki have a different profile than non honyaki ones? Looks not so KS: flatter toward the heel and like the tip sweeps up more. I can never tell anything accurately from pics though.


----------



## dan

drsmp said:


> Dalman honyaki blade was corroded and handle was cracked. I sanded out the worst of it then sent the blade to Andrew Tarling to thin,polish and sharpen who forwarded to Jobone - Joe Morrone- for a new Masur birch and Gidgee handle. The Mizuno KS honyaki got a Honduran Rosewood Burl with Mamooth tooth spacer from Joe.View attachment 76529
> View attachment 76530



I'd love to see a 'before' shot -- the Dalman looks great after the work! I'd have never known it's plight just by looking. Is that sharp change in the reflection from S-grind?


----------



## M1k3

dan said:


> That's a much better job than I can do with choil shots, even with the finger-focus technique suggested earlier. Whenever I do that, my auto-focus immediately refocuses and loses clarity when i remove my finger!



Try holding a piece of white paper behind the knife. Alternatively you can stab or slice the knife into the paper.


----------



## drsmp

A Halcyon Forge 237mm repatriated from Germany


----------



## drsmp

Here’s the regular Mizuno profile for comparison - they didn’t have a straight on pic


----------



## drsmp

A few close ups of the worst corroded spots .














The last two pics are after a sandpaper progression 220 to 1000 before I shipped to Andrew for refurb. The ferrule had two long cracks. 
Yes it’s an S grind, easier to appreciate with the satin finish in these pics


----------



## Bcos17

Good timing on the Hunter Valley Blades discussion. This arrived today:









240mm with a Bocote handle. These feel really aggressive in person, like they are begging to be abused.


----------



## valgard

drsmp said:


> View attachment 76533
> View attachment 76534
> View attachment 76535
> View attachment 76536
> View attachment 76537
> A Halcyon Forge 237mm repatriated from Germany


that one looks amazing


----------



## marc4pt0

Bcos17 said:


> These feel really aggressive in person, like they are begging to be abused.




This is the best way to describe HVB blades.


----------



## marc4pt0

drsmp said:


> View attachment 76533
> View attachment 76534
> View attachment 76535
> View attachment 76536
> View attachment 76537
> A Halcyon Forge 237mm repatriated from Germany




This is so dope. Might have earned the Mic-Drop-Award for this page so far


----------



## ModRQC

*Takayuki - Damascus VG-10 Kengata 7.5" / 190 mm *(Zelkova octagonal handle option)
*360 / 220 / 200 / 50 / 2 / <1 / +15 / 152g *

*https://www.paulsfinest.com/ 170$ CAD*

_Blade length / Edge length / Height / Thickness (heel) / Thickness (tip) / Balance (Chin = 0) / Weight
In mm; all measures are first hand; balance (also in mm) is either forward the blade (+) or backward to the handle (-) where 0 was arbitrarily positioned at the chin as I find it to be a point anyone can easily relate to from the knives they have experience with - for example when comparing traditional Western handles vs. traditional Japanese handles if one never experienced the former or the latter._

_**Kengata: drop starts 35mm from the tip. Blade 35mm high for 1.5mm thick at that point.




*_

What is it? Rhetorical question, anyone around here will recognize it for what it is, but there are discrepancies among vendors. According to Takayuki's chart, the shorter 160mm is a Kengata Santoku, this one a Kengata Gyuto. Some vendors will call both options a Santoku - like Paul where I got mine. They are right to do so, the dropdown tip and curved profile have the bearings of a Santoku-like knife. But on the other hand, as most Santokus don't go over 180mm, Takayuki probably differentiated the type where they didn't really need to only because of the length if not for marketing purposes. A few vendors will try to push it as a Bunka, like CKTG does with the AS versions of this knife. In all of this, the tip is the metamorphic bit that allows such a variety of designations to fit to some degree, at once making the knife a hybrid of a Santoku and a Gyuto that is certainly Bunka-like, but isn't really like any one of these. Hence why I decided to simply call it "Kengata" without further classification as it pretty much becomes the type in this case. Defining the hybridization further will then indeed depend on the length/eye of the beholder more than anything else: I would not have been all that surprised to even see it sold as a Kiritsuke.






Like my Misono, the Takayuki Kengata I've got here has an edge 10mm longer than official specs. Also to be noted that, although the stainless steel versions of this knife (any Damascus series) are usually called for 46mm-48mm by vendors that display such specs, blade height here is in fact a hair or two under a full 50mm. According to CKTG, the AS Kurouchi version (roughly twice the price of mine) is 52mm tall : the choil shot of this one by CKTG reveals a much thicker overall grind than mine, but going to a much more finer edge than mine too. No surprise after experience with my Moritaka Kurouchi that shows a highly similar grind: this finish seems to translate, at least in less expensive knives, in quite a heavy set of shoulders, and makers seem to try to make the best of the secondary bevel with a tall and thin V grind. And that's about all the info that comes to mind on this knife throughout all its iterations.

This one and cheapest Kengata among all series (that I know of) caught my eyes a long time ago, and became more and more intriguing as I tried various Santokus and Gyutos and got to define my personal preferences much more acutely. At one point I knew I was going to buy one in the future - there seemed to be no way around it. Future just came a bit quicker than expected. All this time on my hand... I realized recently that I liked this knife so much simply because it looked like a lot of fun (for me, a longer and pointier Santoku), because of my interest in Bunkas, and because I find it a beautiful piece too for a price tag where Nakiris are either 165mm or too cheap if longer, and where a decent Bunka just doesn't exist. So yeah, I'm sort of hoping here that this Kengata can be a better vegetable knife than any other of my entries yet - or can allow me to discover something else about my preferences. It might look like a hit and miss buy, but if a hit it will save me a good deal of money. If a miss... I can imagine it being redefined as a showpiece carving knife, and it would be good in my array to have one knife dedicated to this task. And if it won't even do that, well... I guess it will look cool on a magnetic rack, at least. 

Not much more to say at this point - the handle is actually soaking in a last rub of wax before first use.






F&F quite ordinary, with epoxy overflow not sanded off, and some gluey brown residue almost embedded into this side of the handle. Took quite a wash to remove. There was some on the blade too, visible here, easier to wash away though.














And a closer look on the kengata:






Very little taper until the Kengata on this knife, making it relatively thick at the spine for most of the usable edge.

And then a couple of shots of the handle once washed and oiled a bit.












Quite an abrupt change of hue on the third pic. I'll try and get this side with warmer lighting in the follow-up.

TBC...


----------



## Runner_up

I've been on a spree..

280mm Carbon Heiji Gyuto



165mm Shigefusa KU Nakiri + Santoku




240mm + 210mm Shigefusa Kasumi Gyutos




240mm Kato KU gyuto




250mm Watanabe Kintaro-ame gyuto




210mm Teruyasu Fujiwara Maboroshi Gyuto




180mm Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Santoku




240mm Jiro Yo Gyuto 




Need to pump the brakes a bit..


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Impressive...


----------



## Corradobrit1

Runner_up said:


> I've been on a spree..
> 
> 280mm Carbon Heiji Gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 165mm Shigefusa KU Nakiri + Santoku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240mm + 210mm Shigefusa Kasumi Gyutos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240mm Kato KU gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250mm Watanabe Kintaro-ame gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 210mm Teruyasu Fujiwara Maboroshi Gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180mm Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Santoku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240mm Jiro Yo Gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to pump the brakes a bit..


Wooah... Baller

Perfectly positioned for the definitive carrot cutting test


----------



## Bcos17

Runner_up said:


> I've been on a spree..
> 
> Need to pump the brakes a bit..



Thats the most impressive post I've ever seen on this site. Well done. Amazing pickups.


----------



## panda

drsmp said:


> View attachment 76538
> Here’s the regular Mizuno profile for comparison - they didn’t have a straight on pic


i actually prefer the original profile, but the regular series runs short which was deal breaker for me.


----------



## marc4pt0

@Runner_up 

UMPH! 
That's one heck of a spree. The Jiro is what sticks out the most for me


----------



## Runner_up

marc4pt0 said:


> @Runner_up
> 
> UMPH!
> That's one heck of a spree. The Jiro is what sticks out the most for me



It's been a pretty awesome past two weeks 

Initial impressions of the Jiro are very, very high.


----------



## bahamaroot

@Runner_up

Pump the brakes hell! Keep your foot on the gas until the unicorn farm is bare!

VERY nice!


----------



## GoodMagic

Dave Lisch Tribal Mosaic with Curly Maple


----------



## marc4pt0

This page is getting out of control. That Lisch ridiculous


----------



## Corradobrit1

Makes my eyes go funny


----------



## Gregmega

Runner_up said:


> I've been on a spree..
> 
> 280mm Carbon Heiji Gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 165mm Shigefusa KU Nakiri + Santoku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240mm + 210mm Shigefusa Kasumi Gyutos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240mm Kato KU gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250mm Watanabe Kintaro-ame gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 210mm Teruyasu Fujiwara Maboroshi Gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180mm Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Santoku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240mm Jiro Yo Gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to pump the brakes a bit..


Jebus Christmas & I thought I had a haul last year.


----------



## dan

Runner_up said:


> I've been on a spree..
> 
> 280mm Carbon Heiji Gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 165mm Shigefusa KU Nakiri + Santoku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240mm + 210mm Shigefusa Kasumi Gyutos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240mm Kato KU gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250mm Watanabe Kintaro-ame gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 210mm Teruyasu Fujiwara Maboroshi Gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180mm Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Santoku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240mm Jiro Yo Gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to pump the brakes a bit..


Love the Heiji, are they iron clad??


----------



## Runner_up

dan said:


> Love the Heiji, are they iron clad??



Indeed. 

Heiji makes a Semi stainless core clad in stainless as well that I love. I'm not positive but I don't think you can get the iwasaki steel clad in stainless.


----------



## rgriffeath

TamanegiKin said:


> Picked up a few things recently.
> Misono 240 Swedish gyuto(going out for rehandle)
> Carter 6.9 sun funayuki
> Gengetsu 180 SS petty


----------



## rgriffeath

I love that Carter. Can I ask whether that handle is original? I don't see any of Carter's Funayuki currently available with that handle. Thank you!


TamanegiKin said:


> Picked up a few things recently.
> Misono 240 Swedish gyuto(going out for rehandle)
> Carter 6.9 sun funayuki
> Gengetsu 180 SS petty





TamanegiKin said:


> Picked up a few things recently.
> Misono 240 Swedish gyuto(going out for rehandle)
> Carter 6.9 sun funayuki
> Gengetsu 180 SS petty


----------



## daddy yo yo

That Carter is so my thing!!!


----------



## Midsummer

daddy yo yo said:


> That Carter is so my thing!!!



I didn't know that Watanabe was making Carters now


----------



## daddy yo yo

Midsummer said:


> I didn't know that Watanabe was making Carters now


???

Well, I didn’t know that Watanabe makes knives with Carter-logo?!


----------



## ExistentialHero

Runner_up said:


> I've been on a spree..
> 
> 280mm Carbon Heiji Gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 165mm Shigefusa KU Nakiri + Santoku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240mm + 210mm Shigefusa Kasumi Gyutos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240mm Kato KU gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250mm Watanabe Kintaro-ame gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 210mm Teruyasu Fujiwara Maboroshi Gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180mm Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Santoku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240mm Jiro Yo Gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to pump the brakes a bit..



Jeez, is someone offering a case discount? Awesome haul--I'd especially love to hear your impressions is the differences in the TF lines.


----------



## Gregmega

Old Sab that was a gift from a buddy that got sent to Andrew @fortyounce who cut off the bolster, trimmed it up and put a Kato grind on it. Then it went to Graydon for a retro style handle. So not really new per se, but a hell of a build.

(middle in top pic, far left in second pic)


----------



## panda

What's the middle knife in 2nd pic


----------



## Gregmega

panda said:


> What's the middle knife in 2nd pic


Vintage Masamoto 330 gyuto with a Graydon handle


----------



## ian

Compliments of @Horsemover, one of the Ikeda 240 gyutos from the recent Bernal sale. Seems effective!


----------



## mengosmoothie

Picked up a CCK bone cleaver the other day to whack some chicken. My previous dexter bone cleaver was nabbed by my mother so I’ve been needing to pick up a new knife. 

I believe this is the CCK 九江刀Kau Kong Chopper model KF1401. 

It did quite a decent job breaking my chicken drumstick bones tonight for dinner. However, it is actually a bit thinner and lighter than I had been expecting. Still does a decent job on chicken bones, but I think it’s struggle with anything harder/larger.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Looking forward to this C. Luis Pina coming in.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Also my 220 CJA too...middle one


----------



## Horsemover

ian said:


> Compliments of @Horsemover, one of the Ikeda 240 gyutos from the recent Bernal sale. Seems effective!
> 
> View attachment 76770



Glad you received it...I never used it but it sure felt great in the hand. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Alwayzbakin

So I came home to the states after 7 years abroad to two new toys waiting at my mom’s place:
Toyama 210 Damascus: to my very small collection, this is exciting in a few ways: this is my heaviest (decent) knife. At 196g it’s the most blade heavy knife I’ve had: balance is only just in front of a natural pinch grip tho, but I’m still not sure how I feel about it. I may look into a heavier (and octagonal) handle. It’s quite thin behind the edge and cuts nicely, but I was hoping for perhaps a bit more in the realm of food release. To be fair I’m cutting pretty gently for now as the only cutting boards I got here feel really hard on the edge. Profile seems to noticeably lack a flat spot, but its not as curved as my Takeda. Cladding is noticeably less reactive than my Fuji and easier to manage. Edge came sharp except for the 6cm from the top that wasn’t really, and it had a bit of streaky scratching on the left face along the botttom 12mm. After seeing pics here I can’t wait to try to give it a fingerstone polish anyway; too bad it was sent before I could add some on to my order.






(Toyama choil compared to my Fuji B2 210)













Second pickup was a Konosuke FM 150 petty. Only made a few cuts so far, but it’s super light and cuts quite well, but again I feel like the handle isn’t the right fit. While I really love the Khii handles on my other two Konos the lack of taper bothers me a bit on the petty. For starters, there’s barely enough space for me to wrap my relatively small middle finger under the choil, and I’m sure it will eventually result in blood drawn. Secondly I feel like I lack control for precision without a thinner handle near the top. I may try to sand this one down because I like the wood, but seeing as I have no experience with this, I may be better off just looking for a custom.


----------



## bahamaroot

The Toyama 210 Damascus is notorious for a poor finish like that. I've had two and both were like that. The larger knives aren't as bad for whatever reason.

Two excellent knives!


----------



## milkbaby

GoodMagic said:


> View attachment 76603
> Dave Lisch Tribal Mosaic with Curly Maple



Mind = blown! He just keeps on doing amazing patterns, this knife is killer.


----------



## milkbaby

Alwayzbakin said:


> So I came home to the states after 7 years abroad to two new toys waiting at my mom’s place:
> Toyama 210 Damascus: to my very small collection, this is exciting in a few ways: this is my heaviest (decent) knife. At 196g it’s the most blade heavy knife I’ve had: balance is only just in front of a natural pinch grip tho, but I’m still not sure how I feel about it. I may look into a heavier (and octagonal) handle. It’s quite thin behind the edge and cuts nicely, but I was hoping for perhaps a bit more in the realm of food release. To be fair I’m cutting pretty gently for now as the only cutting boards I got here feel really hard on the edge. Profile seems to noticeably lack a flat spot, but its not as curved as my Takeda. Cladding is noticeably less reactive than my Fuji and easier to manage. Edge came sharp except for the 6cm from the top that wasn’t really, and it had a bit of streaky scratching on the left face along the botttom 12mm. After seeing pics here I can’t wait to try to give it a fingerstone polish anyway; too bad it was sent before I could add some on to my order.
> View attachment 76864
> 
> 
> 
> (Toyama choil compared to my Fuji B2 210)
> View attachment 76865
> 
> View attachment 76866
> 
> 
> View attachment 76867
> 
> Second pickup was a Konosuke FM 150 petty. Only made a few cuts so far, but it’s super light and cuts quite well, but again I feel like the handle isn’t the right fit. While I really love the Khii handles on my other two Konos the lack of taper bothers me a bit on the petty. For starters, there’s barely enough space for me to wrap my relatively small middle finger under the choil, and I’m sure it will eventually result in blood drawn. Secondly I feel like I lack control for precision without a thinner handle near the top. I may try to sand this one down because I like the wood, but seeing as I have no experience with this, I may be better off just looking for a custom.



Nice pickups! That handle looks way too big for the petty and I'd have the same concerns as you. I vote for sanding it down yourself. Either knock off the handle or carefully tape up the blade (I usually wrap multiple layers of newspaper and tape over those) before working on it tho.


----------



## panda

Gregmega said:


> Vintage Masamoto 330 gyuto with a Graydon handle


what do you cut with it?


----------



## panda

Alwayzbakin said:


> So I came home to the states after 7 years abroad to two new toys waiting at my mom’s place:
> Toyama 210 Damascus: to my very small collection, this is exciting in a few ways: this is my heaviest (decent) knife. At 196g it’s the most blade heavy knife I’ve had: balance is only just in front of a natural pinch grip tho, but I’m still not sure how I feel about it. I may look into a heavier (and octagonal) handle. It’s quite thin behind the edge and cuts nicely, but I was hoping for perhaps a bit more in the realm of food release. To be fair I’m cutting pretty gently for now as the only cutting boards I got here feel really hard on the edge. Profile seems to noticeably lack a flat spot, but its not as curved as my Takeda. Cladding is noticeably less reactive than my Fuji and easier to manage. Edge came sharp except for the 6cm from the top that wasn’t really, and it had a bit of streaky scratching on the left face along the botttom 12mm. After seeing pics here I can’t wait to try to give it a fingerstone polish anyway; too bad it was sent before I could add some on to my order.
> View attachment 76864
> 
> 
> 
> (Toyama choil compared to my Fuji B2 210)
> View attachment 76865
> 
> View attachment 76866
> 
> 
> View attachment 76867
> 
> Second pickup was a Konosuke FM 150 petty. Only made a few cuts so far, but it’s super light and cuts quite well, but again I feel like the handle isn’t the right fit. While I really love the Khii handles on my other two Konos the lack of taper bothers me a bit on the petty. For starters, there’s barely enough space for me to wrap my relatively small middle finger under the choil, and I’m sure it will eventually result in blood drawn. Secondly I feel like I lack control for precision without a thinner handle near the top. I may try to sand this one down because I like the wood, but seeing as I have no experience with this, I may be better off just looking for a custom.


get a custom handle from my friend @Dendrobatez

fully endorse him not because he's my friend but because he does awesome work. i even had him make a custom handle for my honyaki suji even though i generally dont like custom handles..

preview:


----------



## Gregmega

panda said:


> what do you cut with it?


Funny enough I almost exclusively use it for pastry now. Cakes and tarts and what not. I did use it for other general mis, but it’s just huge (of course I did a brunoise immediately after getting it back). Turns out it’s so thin that it excels at half sheet production baking stuff. Really thin bhe with nice geometry. 330mm is a lot of knife.


----------



## DitmasPork

Two recent additions to my kitchen.
• Raquin gyuto, 225x53, 145sc, iron clad
• Yoshikane petty, 150, skd, ss clad
Dig them both!


----------



## daddy yo yo

panda said:


> get a custom handle from my friend @Dendrobatez
> 
> fully endorse him not because he's my friend but because he does awesome work. i even had him make a custom handle for my honyaki suji even though i generally dont like custom handles..
> 
> preview:View attachment 76895


That one is pure perfection... The handle is gorgeous!!!


----------



## panda

daddy yo yo said:


> That one is pure perfection... The handle is gorgeous!!!


it really is and feels amazing, hella grippy.


----------



## mayong

DitmasPork said:


> Two recent additions to my kitchen.
> • Raquin gyuto, 225x53, 145sc, iron clad
> • Yoshikane petty, 150, skd, ss clad
> Dig them both!



Great photos!


----------



## Pachowder

My latest...


----------



## panda

more pics of the @Dendrobatez handle. d shape bog oak with buffalo horn. let me reiterate, this thing is SIIIICCCCCKKKKKK!!


----------



## esoo

panda said:


> more pics of the @Dendrobatez handle. d shape bog oak with buffalo horn. let me reiterate, this thing is SIIIICCCCCKKKKKK!!
> 
> View attachment 77077
> View attachment 77078
> View attachment 77079



I need one of those on the HD2 I just purchased. It has an awful handle.


----------



## panda

esoo said:


> I need one of those on the HD2 I just purchased. It has an awful handle.


send him a private message, he is taking orders and turnaround time is QUICK. he has a different one already made that would work well for the HD2, ask him about it, it's a light colored one with blonde horn.


----------



## ragz

TF was from the feb batch


----------



## jacko9

Toyama 240 Stainless Clad Blue from JNS, Watanabe 210 Stainless Clad Blue, Epic Ryusen SG2 PM Stainless 70mm Petty. I pretty amazed that the Toyama and Watanabe are so similar in grind and relative weight.


----------



## IsoJ

Kamon 265*60, bogoak handle with copper endcaps(extra handle oak with g10 endcaps)


----------



## mengosmoothie

IsoJ said:


> Kamon 265*60, bogoak handle with copper endcaps(extra handle oak with g10 endcaps)
> 
> 
> View attachment 77124
> 
> View attachment 77125
> 
> View attachment 77126
> View attachment 77127
> View attachment 77128
> View attachment 77129


Wow that knife looks absolutely wicked. I’m not familiar with this maker. Can you share some info about him/her?


----------



## Dendrobatez

IsoJ said:


> Kamon 265*60, bogoak handle with copper endcaps(extra handle oak with g10 endcaps)



I'd like to hear your impressions on his s gring, I have a conventional one from him but have been thinking about throwing my name on his list for another.


----------



## Migraine

mengosmoothie said:


> Wow that knife looks absolutely wicked. I’m not familiar with this maker. Can you share some info about him/her?



He's an Austrian guy (I assume, he lives in Austria anyway). He's active on his instagram:








Benjamin Kamon (@kamon_knives) • Instagram photos and videos


21K Followers, 1,245 Following, 994 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Benjamin Kamon (@kamon_knives)




www.instagram.com





If you want a knife from him, sign up to his newsletter on his site:








High Performance Custom Kitchen Knives | Benjamin Kamon | Korneuburg


Hand forged High Performance custom kitchen knives made by Benjamin Kamon. Focus on tungsten alloyed Carbon steels hardened to 65HRC, cryo treatment, finest edges, forged finishes and demountable handles.




www.kamonknives.com





Where he offers customs slots or occasionally sells finished knives.

He mostly makes monosteel knives in 1.2519, about half with the S-grind and various finishes. Although he did put up pictures of an insane looking 7-layer sanmai the other day on instagram. I really like his denty finish. His handle constructions seem pretty awesome to me too (all his handles are demountable now afaik) but I know they aren't to everyone's liking; I heard concerns about cleaning the recessed screw holes he uses in particular.

I've just got on his list for a knife, so expect to see that in here in ~6 months!


----------



## AT5760

Not fancy, but it certainly brightened up my day when it showed up this morning.


----------



## ChefShramrock

Kurosaki kuruochi as 170mm santoku


----------



## Receiver52

I could use some day brightening as well and have one on the way but no idea where it is. I also have one coming from Japan to my retailer so no idea when I’ll get that one either. Such is the life of a Covid recluse.


----------



## esoo

my newest purchase is sitting about 50km away from me right now. Canada Post is saying 1-12 business days to get it to my door.


----------



## ModRQC

*Takayuki - Damascus VG-10 Kengata 7.5" / 190 mm *(Continued)
*360 / 220 / 200 / 50 / 2 / <1 / +15 / 152g*

In the first post I made a point to highlight the fact that the knife is relatively thick at the spine for most of the usable edge, until the Kengata, and specs up here will tell as much. My main worry was how it was going to behave with tip cuts where the drop point/forward belly would also go through, like vertical cuts into an onion before dicing. Of course, when one likes to tip tap chop mushrooms to thin slices, like I do, such an exercise would also tend to test this drop point.

I also made a point to highlight that some F&F was left to be desired: overflow of epoxy/glue not sanded off the handle insert, some gooey component (if epoxy also, then it was luckily muddied down with grim and oily fingers or else) left on various spots of the handle, almost imprinted into the wood by then. Also, going back to the choil shot, it seems to me that the handle is fitted a bit off-center with the choil.

Let's get down to some more pics and cutting... pics.






These are some shots of the handle taken after full conditioning. A couple of these will again highlight some of the F&F problems, especially one where epoxy overflow is obnoxious, and another one clearly reveals a spot on the underside of the ferrule where there is some squashed and scratched epoxy residue left - didn't catch it with the naked eye before going through the conditioning motions, sadly. A bit of sanding will be required to remove those.















And then a prep I do relatively often, already shown in my reviews of some of my other knives - consistency is a must when I can. Also a last chance at a glamour pic  - nice orangy bell peppers droplets on the blade, I must say. 






Veggies rice prep folks! First with some quick mincing of a clove of garlic to about rice grain shape.






Then the usual small red onion, bell peppers and celery quickly minced as to not overwhelm the rice. No particular dedication to regularity, as always what is being tested first and foremost is familiarity and speed vs. cutting feeling and particularities of the grind and profile in tasks I'm used to, while working with more and more limited space on the board.






Now, with a couple more preps done since, what I can say is... not as bad as expected, this knife can quite correctly tip tap chop mushrooms without tearing, and will do vertical/horizontal slices in an onion without exaggerated effort or wedging. It certainly doesn't excel at it, but that may very well be so because of the poorest factory edge I ever encountered to date. That said, I still suspect some of the slight displeasure experienced in some specifics cuts, not just onions, comes from the quite thick drop point/spine, and to some extent perhaps absence of taper. It cuts a little better where those factors are less involved, and better still if they are not involved.

Quick focus on usual chopping motions, as experienced: poor pure push cutter (obviously); good tip drag slicer; can tap chop finely if mostly the Kengata is involved (smaller ingredients), more or less so for the rest of the blade (then again obvious with the poor edge); seems to really strive for a slicing motion (although again, possibly more so because of the poor edge), and with a profile that doesn't have much of a flat area at all, it strives much more for well-honed rock chopping where one masters the intended "locomotive" slicing motion - and indeed it almost excels at this even though suffering from a lack of sharpness. 

Once a bit accustomed with it, even with no rocking motion, it starts to shine in areas I hoped it would (manages large stacks well, food sticks but is quite easily pushed off, can accumulate a lot of sticking without being overwhelmed), in others I didn't think about (on the spine side, the kengata is quite efficient to precisely scrape food off the board into a bowl/smaller cookware), and shows some capabilities as an overall worker - nothing exciting or quite satisfying there.

Did ok slicing uncooked fatty proteins (pork flanks this time around) and is nimble and versatile enough to be mostly pleasing, but then again poor sharpness is tinting all those observations . I still think, if it doesn't find a place with my preps once sharpened to anything better, that it could make a perfect showpiece carving knife.

However, I think the Kengata, which defines this knife, is nothing to take on either a Gyuto tip or Santoku tip for what they are good at respectively. It is not a problem in itself, and actually does work quite well, so it could come down in the end to personal preference, or perhaps the absolute desire to blend many types in a main knife - but my thinking is if pointy, and if your main knife, any Gyuto profile would be better, although I'd take that Kengata over any overly rounded western knives – except that the latter are usually sharper OOTB. 

Also, to me the 10mm longer edge is not particularly good news in this specific case (give it much more of a flat area and it could be awesome though), and the overall length of the blade not helping it - this saved only by an excellent balance coupled with about just the right weight. I’m convinced a more compact format - true 190mm edge and max 200mm blade - would fit this knife so much better.


*Pros:* for the price, the knife is really a beautiful piece, the Wa handle looks real good and the ferrule is well fitted to a tee, the manufacturing part as a whole quite irreproachable, balance is close to perfection.

*Meh: *Kengata tip is nothing on a Gyuto's, and nothing on a Santoku's neither; more compact format would befit it best.

*Cons:* thick taper less spine might not do so well where it gets involved; the actual "handmade" part of this knife, which I'm tempted to guess would mostly be handle fitting, looks like a sloppy job, especially the off-center bit.

*Bottom line:* provides a blend of J-Knives characteristics (lightweight, forward balance, Wa handle) and western characteristics (profile excels in well-honed rock chopping, almost no neck makes the ferrule more akin to a regular bolster, manufacture-polished general aesthetics, ease of maintenance) that could make an interesting first J-Knife for the typical German profile user. However, there are so many good options out there (though not so much with nice Wa handles), and so little real good to say about this one yet except that it works mighty fine in rock chopping and looks good that I can't see myself recommending it to anyone all that much. 

*Performance (OOTB): 3/5 
Experience: 4/5
F&F: 3/5 
Value: 2/5

Overall: 6/10*

In my case, what mostly came out of it is a loss of interest towards Bunkas, and a regain of interest towards a Nakiri. Not that I’m judging Bunkas based on this Kengata, and I still think I’ll get one down the road, but right now I need to try different - enough with Gyuto- and Santoku-like shapes! I’ll let those I own simmer for a while in my brain while I continue to use them all.

In fact, I have already bought a new Nakiri from Sharp Knife Shop. Incoming…  Well soon-to-be-so, Gage hasn’t shipped yet… missing Paul’s swiftness, would have gotten it today with him, but time is elastic these days, and Gage’s stock of blades is so much more interesting!

EDIT: must absolutely say that Gage had indeed shipped... The confirmation went to my junk mail, which I'll admit I don't verify much these days. Should have, though. So, I was wrong and he did his best to ship the very next day. He also answered the mail I've sent almost on the spot. Outstanding service, thank you Gage.


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> my newest purchase is sitting about 50km away from me right now. Canada Post is saying 1-12 business days to get it to my door.



Mine is slightly closer at 43km away (thanks Google conversion). Fingers crossed for closer to 1 day than 12.


----------



## marc4pt0

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 76676
> .
> 
> (middle in top pic, far left in second pic)




this utterly blows my mind. Such a cool knife and story. Now I want one...


----------



## soigne_west

M1k3 said:


> Mine is slightly closer at 43km away (thanks Google conversion). Fingers crossed for closer to 1 day than 12.


I feel like USPS was doing pretty good for a while there but it's turning into a sh*t show


----------



## marc4pt0

IsoJ said:


> Kamon 265*60, bogoak handle with copper endcaps(extra handle oak with g10 endcaps)
> 
> 
> View attachment 77124
> 
> View attachment 77125
> 
> View attachment 77126
> View attachment 77127
> View attachment 77128
> View attachment 77129



Impressive. Always a fan of his work. You pics do it justice


----------



## M1k3

soigne_west said:


> I feel like USPS was doing pretty good for a while there but it's turning into a sh*t show



I hope it's not one. They haven't picked it up yet. I wish JKI was open, I'd just go pick it up.


----------



## Receiver52

Yeah USPS has mine as well. Picked up on Apr 12 and now probably in that warehouse with the Ark of the Covenant. I’m shuddering about the other one as it’s in Japanese customs heading eventually to Australia and on to Canada. Probably drop by Mars on the way. LOL


----------



## soigne_west

Australia’s post seems like the worst off RN


----------



## M1k3




----------



## M1k3

soigne_west said:


> Australia’s post seems like the worst off RN



Kippington's knife sat in Australia for almost a week before being sent off to me, hopefully not by carrier pigeon.


----------



## soigne_west

By boat and horse drawn carriage


----------



## TSF415

USPS sent my Dalman back to Dalman. That one hurt


----------



## M1k3

soigne_west said:


> By boat and horse drawn carriage


Canoe and three-legged horse drawn?


----------



## esoo

The last knife I had come in came from the UK, no tracking at all on Canada Post, until 12 days later Royal Mail tracking said it was delivered. Go down to my front door and open it and it was sitting between the screen door and the main door.


----------



## Receiver52

soigne_west said:


> Australia’s post seems like the worst off RN


Appreciate those words of encouragement. In that case, it may never leave Mars.


----------



## Corradobrit1

TSF415 said:


> USPS sent my Dalman back to Dalman. That one hurt


Because it was marked as a knife on the shipping docs? Did it make it to the US? Very odd as I have no issues receiving multiple kitchen knives from Japan and Australia when shipped EMS.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

So happy to have one of these again, its been awhile. Shigefusa 240mm gyuto.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Also waiting on this Shig, 165 nakiri


----------



## Corradobrit1

And the hits keep coming


----------



## TSF415

Corradobrit1 said:


> Because it was marked as a knife on the shipping docs? Did it make it to the US? Very odd as I have no issues receiving multiple kitchen knives from Japan and Australia when shipped EMS.


Long story short, it made it to the US. Was shipped to my business. Business was closed and was address forwarded. USPS marked it as business closed with no forwarding address and sent it away. International package so that was the kiss of death and no way to intercept it before it even left the city let alone the country.


----------



## Corradobrit1

TSF415 said:


> Long story short, it made it to the US. Was shipped to my business. Business was closed and was address forwarded. USPS marked it as business closed with no forwarding address and sent it away. International package so that was the kiss of death and no way to intercept it before it even left the city let alone the country.


OK, that makes sense now.


----------



## Runner_up

jacko9 said:


> I pretty amazed that the Toyama and Watanabe are so similar in grind and relative weight.



Almost like they're made by the same person...


----------



## IsoJ

marc4pt0 said:


> Impressive. Always a fan of his work. You pics do it justice



I don't know about the pictures but thanks a lot. Yes very impressive work by Kamon. I was suprised how nimble and light it feels in hand.


----------



## M1k3

Runner_up said:


> Almost like they're made by the same person...


----------



## jacko9

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 77265



The price was right with the JNS April sale and the KKF discount at Epic! Had to give them a try but if I didn't jump on that 240 Toyama at JNS I would have snatched up the one at Epic to match my Wat 210.


----------



## M1k3

I don't think anyone buying one over the other is wrong. I just find the running joke hilarious. Good choice though.


----------



## jacko9

M1k3 said:


> I don't think anyone buying one over the other is wrong. I just find the running joke hilarious. Good choice though.



This was my second Toyama purchase (I got the tall 150 Petty last year) and it was my forth Wat buy after the 2 Nakiri's and one 180 KU Gyuto. I was actively looking at a 240 Wat when the JNS sale hit and after I pulled the trigger I found the Wat's available at Epic with the 10% KKF discount (at a total great price point). I almost purchased the last 240 Wat at Epic while the Toyama was in the mail not knowing how close in design they actually are. Side by side the only difference beside length is the Kanji! BTW I love them both and if my granddaughter thought she needed a longer knife that the 180 KU Wat. I would have got her the 240 (she told me that the 180 was plenty long enough and was well paired with the Wat. 180 Nakiri Pro I got her last year).


----------



## ma_sha1

labor of love said:


> Uh I bought it used from my handle guy. Pretty sure he just polished the road some himself but the thinness is attributed to TF.



Someone thinned the **** of this Mab, I’ve done 3-rounds of thinning on my Mab already, no where near this thin. So I should go on for another round then.


----------



## bahamaroot

I skipped the whole Toyama Watanabe debate and just bought a Toyanabe...or was it a Watayama...I forget.


----------



## spencahh

milkbaby said:


> That looks tasty! How tall is it at the heel tho, looks really tall? Seems like the trendy thing right now, that 66mm tall CJA in the post right above yours...


it’s right around 60mm...I definitely like taller knives


----------



## jacko9

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> So happy to have one of these again, its been awhile. Shigefusa 240mm gyuto.
> View attachment 77233


Where did that jewel show up? Very nice find. I used my Shig 180 KU Santoku today and the core steel is really reactive when cutting pineapple.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

jacko9 said:


> Where did that jewel show up? Very nice find. I used my Shig 180 KU Santoku today and the core steel is really reactive when cutting pineapple.


I got it at Knifewear.com early in the week. Surprised I got it too.


----------



## labor of love

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I got it at Knifewear.com early in the week. Surprised I got it too.


I think that’s who had the 150mm yo shigefusa pettys. Kinda surprised at the price for those.
Nice score AFK.


----------



## ModRQC

I edited my post but here again:

I was wrong; Gage had shipped, and answered my inquiry straight away on a Friday night. Sorry to have misled, and big thanks to Gage.

Edit: well Paul ships expedited parcel in Qc even with free shipping. Then again, Paul IS in Qc, and anyhow it's free shipping, so how much of an a**hole can I be?


----------



## Gregmega

jacko9 said:


> This was my second Toyama purchase (I got the tall 150 Petty last year) and it was my forth Wat buy after the 2 Nakiri's and one 180 KU Gyuto. I was actively looking at a 240 Wat when the JNS sale hit and after I pulled the trigger I found the Wat's available at Epic with the 10% KKF discount (at a total great price point). I almost purchased the last 240 Wat at Epic while the Toyama was in the mail not knowing how close in design they actually are. Side by side the only difference beside length is the Kanji! BTW I love them both and if my granddaughter thought she needed a longer knife that the 180 KU Wat. I would have got her the 240 (she told me that the 180 was plenty long enough and was well paired with the Wat. 180 Nakiri Pro I got her last year).


How does the discount work?


----------



## Gregmega

labor of love said:


> I think that’s who had the 150mm yo shigefusa pettys. Kinda surprised at the price for those.
> Nice score AFK.


I want to know who got the chicken knife.

(if you can hear me out there, hit my DMs)


----------



## WPerry

Gregmega said:


> How does the discount work?



You put "KKF member - [username]" in the comments at the time of purchase and they'll adjust the invoice/credit card amount.


----------



## rgriffeath

My newest addition and my first knife from New West KnifeWorks

Ironwood 6'' Petty Utility Knife


----------



## milkbaby

rgriffeath said:


> My newest addition and my first knife from New West KnifeWorks
> 
> Ironwood 6'' Petty Utility Knife



I always like ironwood, and I dig the blade profile on your knife.

The one thing that always bothers me is when a maker doesn't carefully "clock" their mosaic pins in an aesthetically pleasing manner, i.e. aligned symmetrically around the centerline of the handle or if more than one mosaic pin, when they are misaligned with respect to each other.


----------



## jacko9

WPerry said:


> You put "KKF member - [username]" in the comments at the time of purchase and they'll adjust the invoice/credit card amount.



I've done this twice recently and they do honor the KKF discount.


----------



## JayS20

So this week I got my Munetoshi Honyaki, it's my first Honyaki.
Was on my list and couldn't resist since I missed the Toyama from JNS April sale and it was nearly 25% off.





Specs:
Length: 213,5mm
Height: 49mm
Weight: 139g
Balance Point: 35mm in front of handle

When I got it, it had a light brownish layer along the blade on both sides. Used a paper towel and it got colored a bit. Tried it with a sponge and soap to no avail, so went on to Flitz polish. Now totally gone but there was also a bit of black pitting on the right side of the edge of the spine for 1cm. Got it off a bit but this strip of 1 cm is rough, not smooth like the rest of the spine, gonna use sandpaper to smooth it out. Overall fit and finish is alright, the spine is not rounded but not sharp, the choil a bit rougher but not really rough/sharp. The flow from the choil into the neck could be a bit less abrupt and more round but overall alright. Really like the gradual taper to the tip which is just super fine. Ootb sharpness was good, best at the heel ,then at the spine. There was a section in the middle of about 5 to 6cm which wasn't as sharp but still sharp. Few strokes on the leather and it was good to go. Flew through onions, especially the tip, on a really cracky carrot no real wedging. Food release is good imo for a knife like this. Overall quite a joy to use but baby it right now. Maybe will polish it but will use it more first. Would definitely recommend it for the price I got it for.
Julian


----------



## M1k3

I just received my surprise gift my wife bought for me!

Gengetsu SS 240mm



















Now to cut stuff...


----------



## Corradobrit1

Now thats a keeper. Wife and knife.


----------



## Corradobrit1

JayS20 said:


> So this week I got my Munetoshi Honyaki, it's my first Honyaki.
> Was on my list and couldn't resist since I missed the Toyama from JNS April sale and it was nearly 25% off.View attachment 77396
> View attachment 77397
> View attachment 77398
> View attachment 77399
> View attachment 77400
> 
> Specs:
> Length: 213,5mm
> Height: 49mm
> Weight: 139g
> Balance Point: 35mm in front of handle
> 
> When I got it, it had a light brownish layer along the blade on both sides. Used a paper towel and it got colored a bit. Tried it with a sponge and soap to no avail, so went on to Flitz polish. Now totally gone but there was also a bit of black pitting on the right side of the edge of the spine for 1cm. Got it off a bit but this strip of 1 cm is rough, not smooth like the rest of the spine, gonna use sandpaper to smooth it out. Overall fit and finish is alright, the spine is not rounded but not sharp, the choil a bit rougher but not really rough/sharp. The flow from the choil into the neck could be a bit less abrupt and more round but overall alright. Really like the gradual taper to the tip which is just super fine. Ootb sharpness was good, best at the heel ,then at the spine. There was a section in the middle of about 5 to 6cm which wasn't as sharp but still sharp. Few strokes on the leather and it was good to go. Flew through onions, especially the tip, on a really cracky carrot no real wedging. Food release is good imo for a knife like this. Overall quite a joy to use but baby it right now. Maybe will polish it but will use it more first. Would definitely recommend it for the price I got it for.
> Julian


I'd be super bummed if I received a blade in that condition. Bit surprised Maksim didn't coat it in wax before shipping. I'd maybe send him a note with pics so that it doesn't happen again. At the very least it should be protected with a light coating of Tsubaki oil. Noticeable right hand biased. I love honyaki and san mai that have the feel of honyaki. Its a slippery slope that usually ends with an Ashi.


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> I just received my surprise gift my wife bought for me!
> 
> Gengetsu SS 240mmView attachment 77410
> View attachment 77411
> View attachment 77412
> View attachment 77413
> View attachment 77414
> View attachment 77415
> 
> 
> Now to cut stuff...



I used to have a 210, and recently I’ve been wondering if this is the knife I’ve been searching for all these years. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> I used to have a 210, and recently I’ve been wondering if this is the knife I’ve been searching for all these years. Let us know how you like it.



Will do.


----------



## labor of love

This 270mm is only 246grams


----------



## Corradobrit1

Please give that decking some TLC. A little too much patina


----------



## labor of love

What I can I say, I only rent the place.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Courtesy of marc4pt0, I added a kitchen knife by David Lisch to my collection about a month ago. My appreciation of kitchen knives has graduated through a number of different levels through the years. I was teary eyed at the magnificence of my first Wustoff Classic about 50 years ago! My first experience with a Japanese blade relegated my Wustoff to partially frozen food and cartilage. After a footlocker full of Japanese blades I was introduced to western makers after joining KKF. From a .... “meh ... just a bunch of makers who could never scrounge up the money to go to Japan” ... to “hmmm these guys know what they’re doing”. Then Marc suggested that I should really add a top end western maker to my collection ... which led to the knife by David Lisch. Now I do have some knives by other western makers that are well thought of, this is the first knife of the category that I’ve really spent a lot of time with. All I can say is “I get it”! The knife is in a different category. I’ve used it every chance I’ve had over the past month. The handle makes a pinch grip a dream. The depth at the heel and the shape and stiffness of the blade makes rocking and push cutting a dream. It’s perfect and in any respect is probably better in use than any of my Japanese treasures.

It’s made from W#2 steel,with a clayless hamon. 232x61.5x about 3.3mm it weighs in at 317gms. Beautifully contoured integral bolster with a contoured koa handle. Here’s a few pics ...


















Most of these pics relate to a roast leg of lamb which journeyed today to a lamb left overs lamb stew. All of which is wonderful lambee goodness released by the steel blade of David Lisch. .... And yes ... I get it! Thanks Marc!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

this was a special order knife from Japan that got some custom work by American artisans… shigefusa kasumi 270mm western handle gyuto with special order left side kanji. Don’t think there’s another one of these out there.

The handle, saya and kiri box were made by @thegingerninja.abq (Instagram).
The sheath was made by @lpmotifs (Instagram).

This is on its way to me so I’ll post more pictures once it arrives.


----------



## Marek07

aboynamedsuita said:


> this was a special order knife from Japan that got some custom work by American artisans… shigefusa kasumi 270mm western handle gyuto with special order left side kanji. Don’t think there’s another one of these out there.
> 
> The handle, saya and kiri box were made by @thegingerninja.abq (Instagram).
> The sheath was made by @lpmotifs (Instagram).
> 
> This is on its way to me so I’ll post more pictures once it arrives.
> 
> View attachment 77462
> 
> View attachment 77463


Wow! Not only do you get a special knife (didn't know you could get the kanji on the left) but the Paul family touches to make it extra special. Fantastic package!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Takamura uchigumo 240mm gyuto re-rehandled in Tasmanian Blackwood. This knife (along with the matching sujihiki and petty) was originally rehandled in 2017 by a kkf vendor, but unfortunately the gyuto handle developed a bad crack before the end of 2017. In hindsight I had kind of wished I had used a different wood on the gyuto in the first place, so was optimistic I could potentially use a remaining credit voucher and offer an additional monetary lump sum to replace this sooner rather than later. After discussing for some time it became apparent that was not a viable option. Fortunately I was able to find a talented craftsman who was able to take this project on, and also do a great job matching the other handles.










here are the originals from 2017 (I think the gyuto will fit in quite well):


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Marek07 said:


> Wow! Not only do you get a special knife (didn't know you could get the kanji on the left) but the Paul family touches to make it extra special. Fantastic package!


Not sure if it is possible to special order shigefusa anymore. This was ordered probably 4-5 years ago and fulfilled about a year back.

and I definitely agree about the Paul family of artisans, I’m looking forward to getting more sheaths soon too


----------



## marc4pt0

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 77449
> View attachment 77450
> View attachment 77451
> View attachment 77452
> View attachment 77453
> 
> 
> Most of these pics relate to a roast leg of lamb which journeyed today to a lamb left overs lamb stew. All of which is wonderful lambee goodness released by the steel blade of David Lisch. .... And yes ... I get it! Thanks Marc!




Damn I really miss this one. 
When things get back to normal I will definitely be getting another.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Coming soon,, gotta see what this is all about. Toyama Noborikoi Stainless Clad Blue Gyuto 240mm


----------



## ExistentialHero

Konosuke Sanjo 240mm gyuto with special acid-etched finish from Tosho Knife Arts:





Picked this one up from @NotThinEnough on BST and I'm smitten. It's very, very thin, especially at the tip, and really light (159gm!), so it's gonna be my new brunoise machine. The finish really is something special--the cladding above the lamination line is brightly hazy, almost like cake icing, and the SKD core is a uniform slate gray (maybe a forced patina from the acid bath?) that contrasts beautifully. Gorgeous.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

ExistentialHero said:


> Konosuke Sanjo 240mm gyuto with special acid-etched finish from Tosho Knife Arts:
> View attachment 77653
> 
> 
> Picked this one up from @NotThinEnough on BST and I'm smitten. It's very, very thin, especially at the tip, and really light (159gm!), so it's gonna be my new brunoise machine. The finish really is something special--the cladding above the lamination line is brightly hazy, almost like cake icing, and the SKD core is a uniform slate gray (maybe a forced patina from the acid bath?) that contrasts beautifully. Gorgeous.


This one was very tempting. Such a cool finish with performance to boot


----------



## Migraine

Anyone who was interested in Kamon, he's selling an insane looking knife with his next newsletter. Not S-grind though.

EDIT: I misread the instagram post sorry! He is selling a knife with his newsletter but hasn't shown it.


----------



## ModRQC

Mazaki White #2 Nakiri 190mm from Sharp Knife Shop















Is there a place where we can get a translation for all of those leaflets we get with J-Knives??  I like to read those things...












Special thanks to @preizzo for some advice.


----------



## ExistentialHero

ModRQC said:


> Mazaki White #2 Nakiri 190mm from Sharp Knife Shop
> 
> View attachment 77662
> View attachment 77663
> View attachment 77664
> View attachment 77665
> 
> 
> Is there a place where we can get a translation for all of those leaflets we get with J-Knives??  I like to read those things...
> 
> View attachment 77666
> View attachment 77667
> View attachment 77668
> 
> 
> Special thanks to @preizzo for some advice.



If you have an Android phone, the translate mode of Google Lens (itself a mode of the camera app) might be able to get you started.


----------



## esoo

ModRQC said:


> Is there a place where we can get a translation for all of those leaflets we get with J-Knives??  I like to read those things...



Try the Google Translate app on your phone - you can point the camera at it and it will translate, roughly.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

I’m totally infatuated with my new purchase from @marc4pt0... Tsubaya blue 1 240mm gyuto. She’s a total stunner and I can already tell she is gonna be quite the performer. A blue 1 wide bevel forged by Y. Tanaka was the very tip top of my wishlist for Japanese makers... now onto custom makers...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

What custom makers do you wanna get?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Man, cant wait to get this in. Never seen anything like it, especially by a mastersmith. Kevin Harvey Integral Damascus Chef's Knife (5")


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> What custom makers do you wanna get?


I’m in no position to buy any for a while... But Halcyon Forge is the very top of the list. His wrought iron stuff looks next level. I’m also eventually going to look for a Kamon, raquin, the.9ine, and Evan Antzenberger.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Malcolm Johnson said:


> I’m in no position to buy any for a while... But Halcyon Forge is the very top of the list. His wrought iron stuff looks next level. I’m also eventually going to look for a Kamon, raquin, the.9ine, and Evan Antzenberger.


Oh, thanks for sharing. You can tell I've been in this hobby too long that while I've heard of them through here, cant see myself getting one though. Doesn't mean they aren't good, I'm sure they are, but 10 years ago we had they same amount of popular makers that aren't talked about on here anymore.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Oh, thanks for sharing. You can tell I've been in this hobby too long that while I've heard of them through here, cant see myself getting one though. Doesn't mean they aren't good, I'm sure they are, but 10 years ago we had they same amount of popular makers that aren't talked about on here anymore.


Who are your top candidates?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Who are your top candidates?


I probably came off more opinionated than I am. Just thought you may say an ABS maker or Dalman or something. Your customs are good.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I probably came off more opinionated than I am. Just thought you may say an ABS maker or Dalman or something. Your customs are good.


Good to know. Dalman is always on the list... but I don’t know if I’ll ever be able to snipe one.


----------



## milkbaby

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Man, cant wait to get this in. Never seen anything like it, especially by a mastersmith. Kevin Harvey Integral Damascus Chef's Knife (5")
> View attachment 77700
> View attachment 77701
> View attachment 77702



This is a cool idea, but I wonder if that angle drop for the handle limits the utility of this one...


----------



## Rotem Shoshani

Mazaki 180mm KU Nashiji Santoku from Yoshihiro.

Scary sharp OOTB.

Some measurements:

Thickness at the spine from the handle - 0.536cm
Thickness mid spine - 0.272cm
Thickness 1cm from tip - 0.1cm
Thickness at the tip - thin as hell

Blade length - 187mm

Weight - 188g

Octagonal magnolia wood and buffalo horn ferrule

Also added a lacquered saya, doesn't look like it was custom fitted, does the job either way

Pics:


----------



## M1k3

In your thickness measurements, did you mean cm instead of mm or is the knife an extreme laser?


----------



## Rotem Shoshani

M1k3 said:


> In your thickness measurements, did you mean cm instead of mm or is the knife an extreme laser?


My bad. Editing the original


----------



## Rotem Shoshani

ExistentialHero said:


> Konosuke Sanjo 240mm gyuto with special acid-etched finish from Tosho Knife Arts:
> View attachment 77653
> 
> 
> Picked this one up from @NotThinEnough on BST and I'm smitten. It's very, very thin, especially at the tip, and really light (159gm!), so it's gonna be my new brunoise machine. The finish really is something special--the cladding above the lamination line is brightly hazy, almost like cake icing, and the SKD core is a uniform slate gray (maybe a forced patina from the acid bath?) that contrasts beautifully. Gorgeous.



I own one in 210, incredible cutter.
Mine has a little different KU finish.

BTW, any way to keep it thin as is without messing the finish?


----------



## Mikeadunne

Too much hype/some controversy to ignore + too much free time to scroll resulted in this purchase. Can’t wait til I have occasion to prep a lot.


----------



## J.C

ModRQC said:


> Mazaki White #2 Nakiri 190mm from Sharp Knife Shop


I wish mazaki make some nakiri with blue steel


----------



## Rotem Shoshani

Mikeadunne said:


> Too much hype/some controversy to ignore + too much free time to scroll resulted in this purchase. Can’t wait til I have occasion to prep a lot. View attachment 77835
> View attachment 77836
> View attachment 77837


TFTFTFTFTFTFTF!!!!

Is this the Maboroshi?


----------



## JayS20

Mikeadunne said:


> Too much hype/some controversy to ignore + too much free time to scroll resulted in this purchase. Can’t wait til I have occasion to prep a lot. View attachment 77835
> View attachment 77836
> View attachment 77837


How's your fit and finish? How does it feel in your hand?


----------



## Mikeadunne

Rotem Shoshani said:


> TFTFTFTFTFTFTF!!!!
> 
> Is this the Maboroshi?


 Yes it is


JayS20 said:


> How's your fit and finish? How does it feel in your hand?


It’s a little rough around the edges, which is what I was expecting. But there is nothing egregious. Handle has a couple spots where tang and pakka are a little uneven but not enough to be uncomfortable. I think when it is time for a full resharpening I will thin and sand the blade - I can live with the handle and I’m not confident in my ability to “fix” that.


----------



## JayS20

Since Robin hasn't released his cleavers yet, I'm going to show off my Björn Birgersson X Robin Dalman knife which I got the day before yesterday. Just tried my luck and actually fetched a Warikomi 240 Silversteel gyuto even though I thought I missed it I got one.



It's a knife when I unpackaged it, it was love at first sight. Such a beauty, the steel, the finish. the handle just great. Really love the masur birch, such a nice wood and a great pattern. Robin did a great job with it so smooth and comfortable in hand, one of my favourite handles. In the steel you can see the craft, such rustic appearance and yet a nice elegance. Perfect fit of handle and steel. Since I'm so lucky with buying knives though I have grinding scratches on the right side with also a short rougher spot along the lamination line (7mm which you can feel with fingernail). But I asked Robin about it and he promptly offered to send it back to him to polish it out. Might do it myself though or after some time send it to him for a spa, overall no big deal.
The steel feels good and it's a mean cutter, a carrot slayer.
1.2210:
C 1,1-1,25
V 0,07-0,12
Cr 0,5-0,8
Mn 0,2-0,4 
Ootb sharpness was great, could even cut 4-layered soft tp. The tip isn't too delicate and although it isn't heavy it still feels hefty in your hand in a good way. Depending what I did I changed my hand position which was easy with the handle. Overall super happy with it and probably won't be my last knife by Robin who I hve to thank again for his receptiveness.
Julian

Specs:
Length: 239mm
Height: 58,5mm
Balance point: 62mm in front of handle
Weight 185g
Some additional crappy photos, just wouldn't make a good photo sorry.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Well, it's only been 15 years I've been wanting one, so why not now.
Watanabe Kintaro-ame Gyuto knife 220mm:


----------



## panda

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Well, it's only been 15 years I've been wanting one, so why not now.
> Watanabe Kintaro-ame Gyuto knife 220mm:
> View attachment 77917
> View attachment 77918


how does it cut?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Still in the mail.


----------



## mack

Kippington 270mm Gyuto "heavy laser"

















Mack.


----------



## daddy yo yo

mack said:


> Kippington 270mm Gyuto "heavy laser"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack.


Du Hund, Du!!!


----------



## ian

mack said:


> Kippington 270mm Gyuto "heavy laser"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack.



Is that another D-handle on a Kippington? Sometimes I can’t tell. Lovely....

edit: or is it a double D?


----------



## esoo

Devin Thomas - it really is a sign of the times that it was 45 minutes between the posting and me PM'ing about this.


----------



## mack

ian said:


> Is that another D-handle on a Kippington? Sometimes I can’t tell. Lovely....
> 
> edit: or is it a double D?



Ian, it's a heart shaped symmetrical handle. Hard to see on my pics, sorry.

Mack.


----------



## ian

mack said:


> Ian, it's a heart shaped symmetrical handle. Hard to see on my pics, sorry.
> 
> Mack.



Oh, this was the one he listed on KKF, no? Nice score.


----------



## milkbaby

esoo said:


> Devin Thomas - it really is a sign of the times that it was 45 minutes between the posting and me PM'ing about this.
> 
> View attachment 77946
> View attachment 77948
> View attachment 77947



So classic, nice pickup!

Also glad to see a gyuto without the crazy tall heel that seems to be in fashion nowadays...


----------



## Gregmega

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Well, it's only been 15 years I've been wanting one, so why not now.
> Watanabe Kintaro-ame Gyuto knife 220mm:
> View attachment 77917
> View attachment 77918


Omg you grabbed that one. Awesome. Can’t wait to hear your thoughts.


----------



## ashy2classy

mack said:


> Kippington 270mm Gyuto "heavy laser"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack.


Oh my!!!!!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Not the most recent knife buy but the most recent arrival:


----------



## Migraine

Markin's knives look so awesome.


----------



## madelinez

Migraine said:


> Markin's knives look so awesome.



They perform well for the price too, the distal taper scares me sometimes.


----------



## Kgp

daddy yo yo said:


> Not the most recent knife buy but the most recent arrival:


Is that poppy seed? My family is Slovak and my mother made this. My favorites were the nut and apricot ones, but I ate them all!
Ken


----------



## rgriffeath

This one takes my breath away. I just received a Foster Bros #8 Cleaver that I found out in the wild. It has been fully reconditioned and is unbelievably beautiful to behold in person


----------



## marc4pt0

esoo said:


> Devin Thomas - it really is a sign of the times that it was 45 minutes between the posting and me PM'ing about this.
> 
> View attachment 77946
> View attachment 77948
> View attachment 77947



so nice and shiny polished!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Kgp said:


> Is that poppy seed? My family is Slovak and my mother made this. My favorites were the nut and apricot ones, but I ate them all!
> Ken


Yes indeed, poppy seed it is. This is the best!!! But I do understand that there is sincere discussions whether poppy seed or nut is better (and then, of course, which nuts, walnuts, hazelnuts, almonds)...

On topic: Andrei did a fantastic job, this is probably the sharpest OOTB knife I’ve ever had the pleasure to use. Scary sharp it is! And so is the taper: scary!!!

If someone wishes to let go of his Markin gyuto let’s talk!


----------



## esoo

marc4pt0 said:


> so nice and shiny polished!



it was shiny until I got my grubby hands on it.


----------



## marc4pt0

esoo said:


> it was shiny until I got my grubby hands on it.



perfect


----------



## Receiver52

Thanks to Marc4pt0 and Bryan for the brisket killer.


----------



## soigne_west

Tanaka x Kyuzo


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

soigne_west said:


> Tanaka x Kyuzo
> 
> View attachment 78095
> View attachment 78096


The ebony and blonde ferrule are such a nice pair with the blade. Such a sweet piece. I just got the Tsubaya (which I’m sure perform very similarly) and so I know this thing does work.


----------



## marc4pt0

soigne_west said:


> Tanaka x Kyuzo
> 
> View attachment 78095
> View attachment 78096



i just love these knives


----------



## marc4pt0

Receiver52 said:


> Thanks to Marc4pt0 and Bryan for the brisket killer.
> 
> View attachment 78087



so happy it made it to you safely, finally


----------



## Caleb Cox

HSC3 gyuto, 247x61, blade finish and handle by me, don't let my amateur abilities reflect on the smith. It's a white #1 core with stainless cladding, handle is ironwood burl and blonde horn. Also a Martell 210 in 52100, heart shaped wa by me in gidgee, blackwood, and nickel silver. Incredibly pleased with both blades.


----------



## banzai_burrito

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 78108
> View attachment 78109
> HSC3 gyuto, 247x61, blade finish and handle by me, don't let my amateur abilities to reflect on the smith. It's a white #1 core with stainless cladding, handle is ironwood burl and blonde horn. Also a Martell 210 in 52100, heart shaped wa by me in gidgee, blackwood, and nickel silver. Incredibly pleased with both blades.


Damn, those handles are amazing


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 78108
> View attachment 78109
> HSC3 gyuto, 247x61, blade finish and handle by me, don't let my amateur abilities to reflect on the smith. It's a white #1 core with stainless cladding, handle is ironwood burl and blonde horn. Also a Martell 210 in 52100, heart shaped wa by me in gidgee, blackwood, and nickel silver. Incredibly pleased with both blades.


No apology needed those are really quite nice. I especially like the one on the hsc


----------



## TSF415

That HSC is sweet


----------



## milkbaby

Nice job on the handles, pretty sweet looking knives!


----------



## marc4pt0

a real gem from Vanessa (Martin) Knives showed up today. Her level of F&F is some of the more impressive I’ve seen lately.


----------



## soigne_west

marc4pt0 said:


> a real gem from Vanessa (Martin) Knives showed up today. Her level of F&F is some of the more impressive I’ve seen lately.
> 
> 
> View attachment 78172
> View attachment 78173
> View attachment 78174



Wow! Good to see some lady love in here.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Part time knife maker, part time commercial fisherperson. A step up from Chelsea Miller for sure.


----------



## Furminati

Corradobrit1 said:


> Part time knife maker, part time commercial fisherperson. A step up from Chelsea Miller for sure.


Not even comparable in my opinion


----------



## TSF415

Corradobrit1 said:


> Part time knife maker, part time commercial fisherperson. A step up from Chelsea Miller for sure.


Just checked out Chelsea millers website. For an extra $400 you can fast track a knife to be made in 2 weeks. That's only a 50% upcharge and almost a no brainer. I don't think there's any steps up from there


----------



## Corradobrit1

Not my cup of tea but good to see some ladies in the knife making business





Gallery — Orchard Steel







www.orchardsteel.com


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

marc4pt0 said:


> a real gem from Vanessa (Martin) Knives showed up today. Her level of F&F is some of the more impressive I’ve seen lately.
> 
> 
> View attachment 78172
> View attachment 78173
> View attachment 78174


I really do love that. Who is she, never heard of her?


----------



## marc4pt0

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I really do love that. Who is she, never heard of her?



started following her a while ago. Think I came across her work through the DesRosiers (Haley and Adam). They all reside in Alaska. Vanessa makes knives October through April (I believe) and then spends the rest of the year on their fishing boat. She seems very passionate about both, and it shows in her work. You can find her @vanessaknives on Instagram. Don’t think she takes custom orders, just builds and sells


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Shigefusa 165mm santoku


----------



## Matt Jacobs

2 new ones
Harukaze AS Marado Nakiri
Kurosaki R2 Bunka


----------



## milkbaby

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I really do love that. Who is she, never heard of her?



To add to what Marc said, she apprenticed with the DesRosiers and is very obviously influenced by their work. I'm not 100% sure but the DesRosiers might be the only husband and wife pair of American Bladesmith Society Master Smiths. 

On a digression: David and Andrea Lisch are another incredible husband and wife bladesmith pair though I don't believe Andrea has bothered to do any of the ABS testing while David is an ABS MS.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Appreciate the response and explanation. I knew the other stuff, but didn't know the connection to them.


----------



## marc4pt0

Not only did a very badass Vanessa Knives blade come in the mail yesterday, but pretty sweet Maumasi finally arrived as well. It took almost a month to get here from overseas, but what really suck is the gent who sent it has yet to receive what i sent for trade. And I even sent those out like 4 or 5 days prior to the Maumasi being shipped. So with a bit of guilt, here’s some pics of said Mareko Maumasi gyuto in a “stainless wootz” wearing koa. I just re-etched it to help the banding pop more.


----------



## Kgp

marc4pt0 said:


> Not only did a very badass Vanessa Knives blade come in the mail yesterday, but pretty sweet Maumasi finally arrived as well. It took almost a month to get here from overseas, but what really suck is the gent who sent it has yet to receive what i sent for trade. And I even sent those out like 4 or 5 days prior to the Maumasi being shipped. So with a bit of guilt, here’s some pics of said Mareko Maumasi gyuto in a “stainless wootz” wearing koa. I just re-etched it to help the banding pop more.
> 
> View attachment 78252
> View attachment 78253
> View attachment 78254


WOW!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Damn marc / never in a million years did I think CB would let that Mareko leave the southern hemisphere .... I'm sure your part of the bargain will arrive & both parties will be super happy ... love the etch / quite amazing what it did to pop the banding as you say (both looks, original and now are great but really makes it show) ... I also now see you have added to your koa handled knives ... LOL ...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

marc4pt0 said:


> Not only did a very badass Vanessa Knives blade come in the mail yesterday, but pretty sweet Maumasi finally arrived as well. It took almost a month to get here from overseas, but what really suck is the gent who sent it has yet to receive what i sent for trade. And I even sent those out like 4 or 5 days prior to the Maumasi being shipped. So with a bit of guilt, here’s some pics of said Mareko Maumasi gyuto in a “stainless wootz” wearing koa. I just re-etched it to help the banding pop more.
> 
> View attachment 78252
> View attachment 78253
> View attachment 78254


Dang Marc I'm impressed.


----------



## Corradobrit1

marc4pt0 said:


> Not only did a very badass Vanessa Knives blade come in the mail yesterday, but pretty sweet Maumasi finally arrived as well. It took almost a month to get here from overseas, but what really suck is the gent who sent it has yet to receive what i sent for trade. And I even sent those out like 4 or 5 days prior to the Maumasi being shipped. So with a bit of guilt, here’s some pics of said Mareko Maumasi gyuto in a “stainless wootz” wearing koa. I just re-etched it to help the banding pop more.
> 
> View attachment 78252
> View attachment 78253
> View attachment 78254


Thats just gorgeous. What on earth did you trade? Kato Tamahagane? 

I traded with a fellow in Australia and his knife to me arrived several days before he received what i sent. Customs processing is MUCH faster in the US vs other countries and that was in the pre-COVID days. As a matter of fact Japan Post have suspended EMS shipments from yesterday for the foreseeable future due to the back log.


----------



## Runner_up

Have been hunting for my perfect nakiri. I really like my 180mm Munetoshi, but was looking for something longer and with a little more weight. I asked Heiji for a 210, but he said 180 would be the limit. Snagged this iron clad Toyama on BST once I saw it was an older iron clad one. 210 x 66 and a whopping 267 grams.

Came in today and started to remove patina and refinish the blade. It has a couple chips in the edge, but they are small enough that I will leave them. Touched up on an iromono and this blade took such a toothy nasty edge in no time flat. This thing is the destroyer of produce.


----------



## parbaked

Dalman Wackamole...








Catchie Forgie SC125...super clean...









#IfmygovtgivesmetwelvehundreddollarsIamgonnabuyknives...


----------



## Corradobrit1

parbaked said:


> Dalman Wackamole...
> View attachment 78292
> View attachment 78293
> 
> 
> Catchie Forgie SC125...
> View attachment 78297
> 
> View attachment 78296
> 
> 
> #IfmygovtgivesmetwelvehundreddollarsIamgonnabuyknives...


#Darnright


----------



## marc4pt0

parbaked said:


> 78296[/ATTACH]
> 
> #IfmygovtgivesmetwelvehundreddollarsIamgonnabuyknives...



your # is about as dope as that Catchie


----------



## parbaked

marc4pt0 said:


> your # is about as dope as that Catchie


The Dalman is sweet, but Will's forged geometry cuts like the best TFTFTFTFTFTFTF...


----------



## Wdestate

parbaked said:


> The Dalman is sweet, but Will's forgive geometry cuts like the best TFTFTFTFTFTFTF...



love that catcheside, some of the best knives out there, i like his sc125 a lot to ive abused it and it stays sharp


----------



## roughrider

marc4pt0 said:


> Not only did a very badass Vanessa Knives blade come in the mail yesterday, but pretty sweet Maumasi finally arrived as well. It took almost a month to get here from overseas, but what really suck is the gent who sent it has yet to receive what i sent for trade. And I even sent those out like 4 or 5 days prior to the Maumasi being shipped. So with a bit of guilt, here’s some pics of said Mareko Maumasi gyuto in a “stainless wootz” wearing koa. I just re-etched it to help the banding pop more.
> 
> View attachment 78252
> View attachment 78253
> View attachment 78254




That's a real beauty.


----------



## IsoJ

parbaked said:


> Dalman Wackamole...
> View attachment 78292
> View attachment 78293
> 
> 
> Catchie Forgie SC125...super clean...
> View attachment 78297
> 
> View attachment 78296
> 
> 
> #IfmygovtgivesmetwelvehundreddollarsIamgonnabuyknives...


That Catcheside is so sweet


----------



## resds3

Yoshikane 210mm Wa-Gyuto Shirogami Tsuchime
Tojiro Shirogami ITK Petty 150mm
27x18 Sapele end grain cutting board - I made it

thanks so much all the people who posted on my thread and helped me pick a knife I am loving the new setup.


----------



## ma_sha1

Toyama ion-clad blue #2 Dami 210 from JNS April madness sale:


----------



## zetieum

Shibata Tank. I love it


----------



## BillHanna

Shinko Seilan 210 gyuto


----------



## panda

parbaked said:


> The Dalman is sweet, but Will's forged geometry cuts like the best TFTFTFTFTFTFTF...


I recently tried a dalman and it was stupid stupid thin behind the edge and made me do a jaw drop on how well it cut and still did not suffer from food stiction. But that slight concave geometry is not sustainable.


----------



## MrHiggins

BillHanna said:


> Shinko Seilan 210 gyuto
> View attachment 78383


Hey, that looks great! I'd never heard of that line but just looked it up. I've actually been looking for an iron clad aogami super. I may have to pick one up if they come back in stock. How do you like yours?


----------



## BillHanna

EDIT: In stock currently at K&S Oz for 147USD shipped.


MrHiggins said:


> Hey, that looks great! I'd never heard of that line but just looked it up. I've actually been looking for an iron clad aogami super. I may have to pick one up if they come back in stock. How do you like yours?


I’m pretty new to all this, so take it with a grain of salt.

I thought the tip was a bit, stiff or thick?, Going through an onion. Once I got rolling though, there was no stopping me. I got the thinnest slices I’ve ever sliced with OOTB sharpening (I forget 1k and naniwa snow 8k). I could watch the patina form right before my eyes. Very comfortable in my hands, but I wouldn’t have taken it to work back in the day. A bit slick for the line. Maybe rough the handle up a bit. I believe these are considered middleweight. If so, it’s right for me.

Im very happy with my purchase, and would buy from the line again.


----------



## Dendrobatez

resds3 said:


> 27x18 Sapele end grain cutting board - I made it
> View attachment 78357
> 
> View attachment 78358


 
I love that board!


----------



## Marek07

resds3 said:


> 27x18 Sapele end grain cutting board - I made it
> 
> View attachment 78358


You made that board?!? Fantastic job!


----------



## TSF415

Crappy pics but a pretty cool knife. Tanaka suji from jns. First impressions were a little underwhelming. Had some interesting clad lines. Nice taper. But damn this thing is a sharpened whip. Love the wide bevel on it. Great performer. When I first picked it up I thought there was no way I’d pay the price for a gyuto in the same line. After using it, I really want to use a gyuto on the same line.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

TSF415 said:


> Crappy pics but a pretty cool knife. Tanaka suji from jns. First impressions were a little underwhelming. Had some interesting clad lines. Nice taper. But damn this thing is a sharpened whip. Love the wide bevel on it. Great performer. When I first picked it up I thought there was no way I’d pay the price for a gyuto in the same line. After using it, I really want to use a gyuto on the same line.View attachment 78412
> View attachment 78413
> View attachment 78414
> View attachment 78415


I really want to try the yanagiba from that line of Tanaka.


----------



## bryan03

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Oh, thanks for sharing. You can tell I've been in this hobby too long that while I've heard of them through here, cant see myself getting one though. Doesn't mean they aren't good, I'm sure they are, but 10 years ago we had they same amount of popular makers that aren't talked about on here anymore.


What if we are here since more than 10y ?


----------



## RDalman

bryan03 said:


> What if we are here since more than 10y ?


If you would have applied yourself and started journey with abs then, maybe you could now have been a credible master of damascus prybars


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

bryan03 said:


> What if we are here since more than 10y ?


Well if you count the previous site, knifeforums.com/In The Kitchen, then 15 years lol. What makers do you remember that were good but not talked about anymore? Pierre Rodriguez comes to mind.

Jason


----------



## RDalman

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Well if you count the previous site, knifeforums.com/In The Kitchen, then 15 years lol. What makers do you remember that were good but not talked about anymore? Pierre Rodriguez comes to mind.
> 
> Jason


Sounds like you missed out on his departure from the knifeworld. He left with quite the drama, and many peoples money


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

RDalman said:


> Sounds like you missed out on his departure from the knifeworld. He left with quite the drama, and many peoples money


Yeah I remember a bit, I never had nothing but good transactions but I can see how that would be an issue. Whats amazing is all the members that became knifemakers. Dave, my friend Marco, Adam, and more. I haven't seen or spoken to Stefan for awhile, how is he?


----------



## RDalman

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Yeah I remember a bit, I never had nothing but good transactions but I can see how that would be an issue. Whats amazing is all the members that became knifemakers. Dave, my friend Marco, Adam, and more. I haven't seen or spoken to Stefan for awhile, how is he?


Have him on facebook he seems to be alright but not making handles anymore I think.


----------



## marc4pt0

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Yeah I remember a bit, I never had nothing but good transactions but I can see how that would be an issue. Whats amazing is all the members that became knifemakers. Dave, my friend Marco, Adam, and more. I haven't seen or spoken to Stefan for awhile, how is he?



This got me to thinking, and trying to remember all the knife makers that were at it when I first joined this playground. I think that was literally 8 years ago. This would make a fun thread on its own actually


----------



## U2U

zetieum said:


> Shibata Tank. I love it


I had the good fortune to bump into one of these in early March - instant purchase. It is a blast to use. Yours with the Saya is a beauty. Enjoy!


----------



## Illyria

Reclaimed iron clad W2 gyuto from Shihan. 

232mm long, 60mm heel. 

Indian ebony, desert ironwood and nickel silver handle that I made for it. 


I'm in love.


----------



## Kgp

Illyria said:


> View attachment 78513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reclaimed iron clad W2 gyuto from Shihan.
> 
> 232mm long, 60mm heel.
> 
> Indian ebony, desert ironwood and nickel silver handle that I made for it.
> 
> 
> I'm in love.


Love my Shihans!


----------



## Illyria

Kgp said:


> Love my Shihans!



Finishes off my set. 
Gyuto, 180mm nakiri, 150mm petty and 110mm parer.

I spend way too much time and money at his shop, hahaha.


----------



## Acidwash

Finally found a Raquin Nakiri. 165x60


----------



## Acidwash

Then I found another, 180x62


----------



## ExistentialHero

Acidwash said:


> View attachment 78525
> 
> Then I found another, 180x62


----------



## Acidwash

Also found a near perfect Gyuto
230x54


----------



## soigne_west

Acidwash said:


> View attachment 78525
> 
> Then I found another, 180x62



Like just hanging out with the lost socks or what?


----------



## Acidwash

Family Shot


----------



## Acidwash

ExistentialHero said:


>


Lol. Well one of them will have to go at some point probably.


----------



## Acidwash

soigne_west said:


> Like just hanging out with the lost socks or what?


Almost. Fruits of months of nagging finally came through. Matt Zillox with the assist!


----------



## labor of love

Illyria said:


> View attachment 78513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reclaimed iron clad W2 gyuto from Shihan.
> 
> 232mm long, 60mm heel.
> 
> Indian ebony, desert ironwood and nickel silver handle that I made for it.
> 
> 
> I'm in love.


I’m a big fan of Shihans work. I’d love to hear what you think of his w2 sometime. Never tried it.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Shihan needs focus on Honyaki. No distractions.


----------



## Illyria

Trying to get him to do a batch of tamahagane. 

Collected 90lb of iron sand from the rivers in Santa Fe and took it over to him already, haha.


----------



## marc4pt0

Illyria said:


> View attachment 78513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reclaimed iron clad W2 gyuto from Shihan.
> 
> 232mm long, 60mm heel.
> 
> Indian ebony, desert ironwood and nickel silver handle that I made for it.
> 
> 
> I'm in love.



Wish I saw this when it was available. Really want to try his work, and 230mm is perfect


----------



## pozz85

Arrived in this time, pretty Munetoshi Kurouchi 210 mm 

First impression, very nice balance in my hand, probably not the top of the blades, but is very sturdy, anyway i’m in love.

(I’m waiting a strong piece, i hope very soon...if DHL it’s allow...)


----------



## MrHiggins

Here's a semi custom Shihan in 52100 that came in the mail today. It's 225 x 52 and 198gm, sporting a honey mesquite handle. 

Also pictured is my new 210 Y. Tanaka from the JNS sale. (what a cutter!!) 

Guess which choil shot matches which knife...


----------



## Kgp

MrHiggins said:


> Here's a semi custom Shihan in 52100 that came in the mail today. It's 225 x 52 and 198gm, sporting a honey mesquite handle.
> 
> Also pictured is my new 210 Y. Tanaka from the JNS sale. (what a cutter!!)
> 
> Guess which choil shot matches which knife...
> View attachment 78649
> View attachment 78650
> View attachment 78653
> View attachment 78654
> View attachment 78655


Shihan left side?


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Acidwash said:


> Almost. Fruits of months of nagging finally came through. Matt Zillox with the assist!


whew, glad it worked out in the end


----------



## Illyria

Black palm harner paring knife. 

Sold my previous one and later realized that I missed it a bit too much.


----------



## MrHiggins

Illyria said:


> View attachment 78735
> 
> 
> Black palm harner paring knife.
> 
> Sold my previous one and later realized that I missed it a bit too much.


I've been meaning to buy one of these for a long time, but haven't quite got around to it. So nice!


----------



## Danzo

a couple of glamour shots from BB


----------



## Pachowder

I am with Danzo. Mine is finished as well and here are the glamor shots as well...255mmx59mm with a block i sent (I think it was Buckeye burl with green epoxy?), vinyl record spacer and copper...


----------



## Dendrobatez

Love that harner


----------



## OnionSlicer

Just a Wat to wean myself off lasers; 213x50 weighing 194g.


----------



## pozz85

Arrived! Finally!
Mazaki “Kasumi” 270mm 
(Shirogami 2, migaki polished) handle keyaki and horn.


















Extremely sharp, i’m in love! For sure!


----------



## WPerry

Nice. Good Schiit.


----------



## pozz85

WPerry said:


> Nice. Good Schiit.



Ahahaha yep! Schiit Modi DAC, SYS pre amp and Audioengine A5


----------



## ModRQC

*Mazaki – Shirogami #2 Nakiri 7.5” / 190 mm
208 / 187 / 56 / <5 / 1.5 / +40 / 217g*
*https://sharpknifeshop.com** - 285$ CAD*

_Blade length / Edge length / Height / Thickness (heel) / Thickness (tip) / Balance (Chin = 0) / Weight
In mm; all measures are first hand; balance (also in mm) is either forward the blade (+) or backward to the handle (-) where 0 was arbitrarily positioned to the chin.

_
The Mazaki came in the nicest box I’ve had to date - but then again was the most expensive knife I ever bought until yesterday – see here soon. 





It’s a thick, obviously rather heavy and very forward balanced Nakiri. To give a weight for length comparison, about the same forward balance is to be expected on a Victorinox Rosewood 250mm Chef (195g) or on a Moritaka A2 240mm Gyuto (166g). It’s the heaviest of my J knives while being among the “shorter” ones but presents with a very nice height that it preserves pretty much to the end (still 55mm high 10mm from the tip). It feels in hand just like how it looks: a half-pound small cleaver. But then you use it…











… and it’s like your cousin Johnny who looks like a brute but is a rather soft-spoken, highly educated humanist. Like a Sumo wrestler gone to ballet… Ok, ok… 

For testing I had… well a bit of everything veggie to go in a chicken broth that I rather use to make a burst cherry tomato slow cooked sauce and cook pasta in. Anything left I have that’s soon going to hell can go into that broth.





First what was going to go in the bottom of the stockpot to stir at medium heat a bit with a drizzle of olive oil and small chunk of butter. Carrots were ever so easy to slice in halves with a drag tip cut, or simply chop in halves. The White #2 started to react badly when in contact with garlic foremost, and I think it was the beet-carrots that started to react a bit first. Of course slicing grapes as a test the day before left some patina but didn’t react so much. By onions time it went full fledge with grayish deposits on the board, and even a red onion root that went bright green on the rim when trimmed out – but I expected that, hence why I used a cheap bamboo board for this first prep, and it didn’t taint the food so much as the moisture/juices that went on the board.








Then heat was on and all this in, and I quickly needed at least enough of all the onions to cover it up and stir some more. It was incredible how this chunk of a blade with this about nonexistent rounded tip could drag tip cut onion halves without the root on, without sticking or messing or dragging the segments or have some of them fall sideway – slack slack slack slack slack it didn’t even looked like I had done anything yet, but on with the rough dicing.





After a bit more stirring heat was turned on full fledge, carcass and water were added, and while it went to boil I had more of a quiet time with the rest of the ingredients : green onions (those would stick like crazy but there was never any danger of them topping the blade or any need to wipe them off – what had to fall away did, the rest stuck and was wiped easily only in the end), a bit of celery leaves (that I normally keep whole, but just for testing went to roughly mince and see if it would bruise or smear – nope!), the rest of the onions (would have cut a thousand more of them like that, just amazing tip slice and dicing work) and a bit of yellow bell pepper left.








The broccoli was eventually cut and used with a bit of the broth to make a cream broccoli. That went awesome too, while leaving no more broccoli crumbs behind than any other of my knives.

What comes out as “negatives” is this : the rather thick grind wedges a bit when halving onions, and cutting a pepper slice off the core isn’t exactly challenging, but isn’t exactly comfortable neither. The grind isn’t a problem that cannot be solved, not even much of a problem at all as is, and well, not everything that’s more or less a “paring” job will feel as nimble as with a Gyuto or a Santoku. But big and thick and heavy as it is, this Nakiri is a nimble giant.

What comes out as positives: pretty much everything else, except perhaps the cheap looking “buffalo horn” (still thinking it might be plastic) ferrule, and the more or less consistent kurouchi on one side. Those are no big of a point enough to be negatives, or to take much away of the F&F score.



Pros: the knife as a whole, and sharp enough OOTB so you can test, enjoy, and start to feel for yourself the thinning/sharpening job ahead

Meh: unconsistent kurouchi on one side – so beautiful on the other side that it pains me a bit

Cons: nothing worth of note - but if the obvious is a con, then not an all-around knife, and White #2 is very reactive.

Bottom line: waouw!



*Performance (OOTB): 4.5/5
Experience: 4.5/5
F&F: 4/5
Value: 4/5 * (you’ll hardly find a Nakiri that length, any good option whatsoever pretty much has a 200$ CAD tag, and for the price it is truly an awesome piece)

*Overall: 8.5/10*


----------



## Pachowder

Another...sorry for the bad pics at the moment. its brand new and shiny


----------



## esoo

Pachowder said:


> Another...sorry for the bad pics at the moment. its brand new and shiny



It stay's shiny pretty damn easily.... Beauty of a knife.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Those mazaki 270s from carbon man... that batch was so nice!


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

MrHiggins said:


> Here's a semi custom Shihan in 52100 that came in the mail today. It's 225 x 52 and 198gm, sporting a honey mesquite handle.
> 
> Also pictured is my new 210 Y. Tanaka from the JNS sale. (what a cutter!!)
> 
> Guess which choil shot matches which knife...
> View attachment 78649
> View attachment 78650
> View attachment 78653
> View attachment 78654
> View attachment 78655


Both are great looking knives. Those white 1 from Y Tanaka are very tempting. I’d love to try the yanagiba especially..... and that Shihan really is a beauty. Love the sizing on it too.


----------



## zizirex

ModRQC said:


> *Mazaki – Shirogami #2 Nakiri 7.5” / 190 mm
> 208 / 187 / 56 / <5 / 1.5 / +40 / 217g*
> *https://sharpknifeshop.com** - 285$ CAD*
> 
> _Blade length / Edge length / Height / Thickness (heel) / Thickness (tip) / Balance (Chin = 0) / Weight
> In mm; all measures are first hand; balance (also in mm) is either forward the blade (+) or backward to the handle (-) where 0 was arbitrarily positioned to the chin._
> 
> 
> The Mazaki came in the nicest box I’ve had to date - but then again was the most expensive knife I ever bought until yesterday – see here soon.
> View attachment 78829
> 
> 
> It’s a thick, obviously rather heavy and very forward balanced Nakiri. To give a weight for length comparison, about the same forward balance is to be expected on a Victorinox Rosewood 250mm Chef (195g) or on a Moritaka A2 240mm Gyuto (166g). It’s the heaviest of my J knives while being among the “shorter” ones but presents with a very nice height that it preserves pretty much to the end (still 55mm high 10mm from the tip). It feels in hand just like how it looks: a half-pound small cleaver. But then you use it…
> View attachment 78828
> View attachment 78831
> View attachment 78830
> 
> 
> … and it’s like your cousin Johnny who looks like a brute but is a rather soft-spoken, highly educated humanist. Like a Sumo wrestler gone to ballet… Ok, ok…
> 
> For testing I had… well a bit of everything veggie to go in a chicken broth that I rather use to make a burst cherry tomato slow cooked sauce and cook pasta in. Anything left I have that’s soon going to hell can go into that broth.
> View attachment 78822
> 
> 
> First what was going to go in the bottom of the stockpot to stir at medium heat a bit with a drizzle of olive oil and small chunk of butter. Carrots were ever so easy to slice in halves with a drag tip cut, or simply chop in halves. The White #2 started to react badly when in contact with garlic foremost, and I think it was the beet-carrots that started to react a bit first. Of course slicing grapes as a test the day before left some patina but didn’t react so much. By onions time it went full fledge with grayish deposits on the board, and even a red onion root that went bright green on the rim when trimmed out – but I expected that, hence why I used a cheap bamboo board for this first prep, and it didn’t taint the food so much as the moisture/juices that went on the board.
> View attachment 78823
> View attachment 78824
> 
> 
> Then heat was on and all this in, and I quickly needed at least enough of all the onions to cover it up and stir some more. It was incredible how this chunk of a blade with this about nonexistent rounded tip could drag tip cut onion halves without the root on, without sticking or messing or dragging the segments or have some of them fall sideway – slack slack slack slack slack it didn’t even looked like I had done anything yet, but on with the rough dicing.
> View attachment 78825
> 
> 
> After a bit more stirring heat was turned on full fledge, carcass and water were added, and while it went to boil I had more of a quiet time with the rest of the ingredients : green onions (those would stick like crazy but there was never any danger of them topping the blade or any need to wipe them off – what had to fall away did, the rest stuck and was wiped easily only in the end), a bit of celery leaves (that I normally keep whole, but just for testing went to roughly mince and see if it would bruise or smear – nope!), the rest of the onions (would have cut a thousand more of them like that, just amazing tip slice and dicing work) and a bit of yellow bell pepper left.
> View attachment 78826
> View attachment 78827
> 
> 
> The broccoli was eventually cut and used with a bit of the broth to make a cream broccoli. That went awesome too, while leaving no more broccoli crumbs behind than any other of my knives.
> 
> What comes out as “negatives” is this : the rather thick grind wedges a bit when halving onions, and cutting a pepper slice off the core isn’t exactly challenging, but isn’t exactly comfortable neither. The grind isn’t a problem that cannot be solved, not even much of a problem at all as is, and well, not everything that’s more or less a “paring” job will feel as nimble as with a Gyuto or a Santoku. But big and thick and heavy as it is, this Nakiri is a nimble giant.
> 
> What comes out as positives: pretty much everything else, except perhaps the cheap looking “buffalo horn” (still thinking it might be plastic) ferrule, and the more or less consistent kurouchi on one side. Those are no big of a point enough to be negatives, or to take much away of the F&F score.
> 
> 
> 
> Pros: the knife as a whole, and sharp enough OOTB so you can test, enjoy, and start to feel for yourself the thinning/sharpening job ahead
> 
> Meh: unconsistent kurouchi on one side – so beautiful on the other side that it pains me a bit
> 
> Cons: nothing worth of note - but if the obvious is a con, then not an all-around knife, and White #2 is very reactive.
> 
> Bottom line: waouw!
> 
> 
> 
> *Performance (OOTB): 4.5/5
> Experience: 4.5/5
> F&F: 4/5
> Value: 4/5 * (you’ll hardly find a Nakiri that length, any good option whatsoever pretty much has a 200$ CAD tag, and for the price it is truly an awesome piece)
> 
> *Overall: 8.5/10*


Yup, I just got this one as well. I am a sucker for long Nakiri. it slices through a bunch of ginger without a problem.
Gage is a very nice and helpful person because he helps me track where is my package after 3 weeks not arriving.

finally last Tuesday I receive it.


----------



## Receiver52

Yes Gage is a great guy. I took a couple of sharpening lessons from him and that started me on my way down the 2 rabbit holes. Wasn t aware that he was selling Mazakis now.


----------



## Brian Weekley

zizirex said:


> long Nakiri. it slices through a bunch of ginger without a problem.
> Gage is a very nice and helpful person because he helps



You’re lucky. @labouroflove shipped me a Isasmedjan four months ago. It still hasn’t arrived. Apparently according to tracking it never even left Baton Rouge. Thanks USPS!


----------



## Gregmega

Couple of Kato sujis, thanks to the homies.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

pozz85 said:


> Arrived! Finally!
> Mazaki “Kasumi” 270mm
> (Shirogami 2, migaki polished) handle keyaki and horn.View attachment 78813
> View attachment 78814
> View attachment 78815
> View attachment 78816
> View attachment 78817
> View attachment 78818
> 
> Extremely sharp, i’m in love! For sure!


I have this same knife in a 240 I picked up from a local knife shop near me. What an unbelievable knife, my first in white #2 and I kept hearing that the edge retention of this steel isn't the greatest but I sure am impressed. I outlasts any of my VG-10 knifes and holds its own against AS steel. It must be the heat treatment, plus a couple swipes on a strop and I am right back to where I started. Love this thing.
I need a nakiri from Mazaki next.


----------



## pozz85

Matt Jacobs said:


> I have this same knife in a 240 I picked up from a local knife shop near me. What an unbelievable knife, my first in white #2 and I kept hearing that the edge retention of this steel isn't the greatest but I sure am impressed. I outlasts any of my VG-10 knifes and holds its own against AS steel. It must be the heat treatment, plus a couple swipes on a strop and I am right back to where I started. Love this thing.
> I need a nakiri from Mazaki next.



Glad to hear that! 
i'm very enthusiast for this knife, because have a great pirce-quality ratio, i try in this days, for me it's important that knife is sturdy because i use many times in the kitchen certainly under a lot of stress!


----------



## ian

Tanaka Yohei “240” from Strata. Thanks to Evan (@Smashmasta) for all his help.

225/49, iron clad white #1 with wenge handle


----------



## marc4pt0

Gregmega said:


> Couple of Kato sujis, thanks to the homies. View attachment 78901



is that a 220?


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

ian said:


> Tanaka Yohei “240” from Strata. Thanks to Evan (@Smashmasta) for all his help.
> 
> 225/49, iron clad white #1 with wenge handle
> 
> View attachment 78964


I’d love to have one of these. What’s your overall experience with it thus far? Such a sweet knife


----------



## drsmp

Yoshikane 210 Black Damascus back from Jobone with a HRB and Blackwood handle


----------



## ian

Malcolm Johnson said:


> I’d love to have one of these. What’s your overall experience with it thus far? Such a sweet knife



I’ll tell you once I put it to work! Didn’t come with much of an edge, so I’ll sharpen it up tomorrow and see if I can chop some crap.


----------



## drsmp

Mizuno KS Honyaki 240 with Jobone HRB and mammoth spacer handle


----------



## drsmp

Yoshikane 240 Black Damascus with Jobone Gidgee handle


----------



## Brian Weekley

Three absolutely awesome knives. GREAT catch!


----------



## labor of love

ian said:


> Tanaka Yohei “240” from Strata. Thanks to Evan (@Smashmasta) for all his help.
> 
> 225/49, iron clad white #1 with wenge handle
> 
> View attachment 78964


Oh cool lemme know what you think @ian im talking to them about one down the road on order


----------



## Gregmega

marc4pt0 said:


> is that a 220?


240 & 180, you know I like em shorter


----------



## rob

Jelle Hazenberg. 
180x60 Santoku.


----------



## rob




----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Yeah, I'm the guy. Love damascus and this was too good to pass up. Look forward to using it.


----------



## ExistentialHero

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Yeah, I'm the guy. Love damascus and this was too good to pass up. Look forward to using it.
> 
> View attachment 79070
> View attachment 79071
> 
> View attachment 79072



Congrats! That thing looks amazing. Maybe now you can show us the choil?


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Yeah, I'm the guy. Love damascus and this was too good to pass up. Look forward to using it.
> 
> View attachment 79070
> View attachment 79071
> 
> View attachment 79072


I love his Damascus. Looks like rain rain clouds. Any chance at a nice review of this down the line? I’d love to here a really broken down review of it. And I agree with the above... choil shot?


----------



## panda

rob said:


> View attachment 78986


strange shape, must be super awkward to use. Do you just hold it like you're holding a gas nozzle and use a chopping motion?


----------



## marc4pt0

@panda the two I've used, the handles were very comfortable for me. I think, again, I Think, that most western handles miss the mark on design. Many are great for/ geared for hammer like grips. Few are super grand for the 'ol pinch grip. 
The bottom swell in the Hazenberg handle towards the choil is just the right length for the (my) pinky to fall comfortably behind. So with his handles the pinch and hammer grip both work well. 

Just my experience. Plus his work evokes that cowboy spirit, which is the bee's knees and jelly rolls for me


----------



## jonnachang

Gesshin Heiji 210 mm Semi Stainless gyuto with final polishing from [email protected] Japanese Knife Imports.


----------



## jonnachang

jonnachang said:


> Gesshin Heiji 210 mm Semi Stainless gyuto with final polishing from [email protected] Japanese Knife Imports.


----------



## Corradobrit1

marc4pt0 said:


> @panda the two I've used, the handles were very comfortable for me. I think, again, I Think, that most western handles miss the mark on design. Many are great for/ geared for hammer like grips. Few are super grand for the 'ol pinch grip.
> The bottom swell in the Hazenberg handle towards the choil is just the right length for the (my) pinky to fall comfortably behind. So with his handles the pinch and hammer grip both work well.
> 
> Just my experience. Plus his work evokes that cowboy spirit, which is the bee's knees and jelly rolls for me


Xerxes Primus hits the pinch grip sweet spot. Simple yet effective


----------



## milkbaby

drsmp said:


> Yoshikane 210 Black Damascus back from Jobone with a HRB and Blackwood handleView attachment 78967
> View attachment 78968
> View attachment 78969



That is such a nice combo between the black damascus and the HRB!


----------



## rob

panda said:


> strange shape, must be super awkward to use. Do you just hold it like you're holding a gas nozzle and use a chopping motion?


It’s actually very comfortable in the hand. The handle has a swell in the middle that fills in the palm.
Also a small scallop for the the thumb and pointer fingers that kind of forces a pinch grip or hammer with the thumb on the blade.


----------



## KFCUK

*SAKAI TAKAYUKI 45 LAYERS GYUTO KNIFE # 07255 BLADE 210MM / 8.2" HANDLE 130MM*


----------



## drsmp

210 Shigefusa with Jobone handle dyed black ash burl. Polished lightly with stone mud to accentuate the damascus


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Unreal, very beautiful.


----------



## marc4pt0

Kemandi Knives 227x52mm of mono Bulat steel with Russian black hornbeam


----------



## Horsemover

marc4pt0 said:


> Kemandi Knives 227x52mm of mono Bulat steel with Russian black hornbeam
> 
> 
> View attachment 79242
> View attachment 79243



Sexy bish


----------



## pentryumf

marc4pt0 said:


> Kemandi Knives 227x52mm of mono Bulat steel with Russian black hornbeam
> 
> View attachment 79242
> View attachment 79243


Marc, is that bulat sanmai?
If so what is the core steel?
Such a gorgeous combination with the black hornbeam.


----------



## marc4pt0

@pentryumf it is just mono steel. 100% Bulat with a Forge finish, not san mai layer or core.


----------



## Barmoley

marc4pt0 said:


> Kemandi Knives 227x52mm of mono Bulat steel with Russian black hornbeam
> 
> 
> View attachment 79242
> View attachment 79243


Excellent looking profile and the measurements look good. Need some bulat in my life, looks very cool.


----------



## pentryumf

@marc4pt0 
Such a beautiful pattern! Was this a full custom design? Does it retain edge well?


----------



## Rotem Shoshani

Custom Wat Pro KU 180mm Bunka, stainless cladded.
Octa enju wood and buffalo horn.





Loving the grind on this thing, food release is immaculate.
OOTB edge is very impressive, although a few micro chips & burred spots on the tip.
Steel feels dreamy on the board.
Very close in performance to my Mazaki bunka of the same dimensions, slightly nimbler in hand.


----------



## Barmoley

Not really new, but I don't think I've posted it before. Just really happy with this knife. It just works so well for me


----------



## marc4pt0

@Barmoley that HSC/// gyuto looks _very _spot on. What's the size? I'm very much digging that one


----------



## Barmoley

marc4pt0 said:


> @Barmoley that HSC/// gyuto looks _very _spot on. What's the size? I'm very much digging that one


It is close to your preferred size Marc.
235 x 53.7 233g


----------



## TSF415

Barmoley said:


> Not really new, but I don't think I've posted it before. Just really happy with this knife. It just works so well for me
> 
> View attachment 79381
> View attachment 79380


That looks great. I like how the Machi/whatever the part of the knife is called that goes into the handle is thicker than other knives of his I've seen


----------



## marc4pt0

Barmoley said:


> It is close to your preferred size Marc.
> 235 x 53.7 233g




Yes it is. Yes indeed..


----------



## bahamaroot

New Konosuke Fujiyama FM B#2 240mm Gyuto

233mm x 54mm, 221g, 4.06mm spine above heel


----------



## thebradleycrew

bahamaroot said:


> New Konosuke Fujiyama FM B#2 240mm Gyuto
> 
> View attachment 79403
> 
> View attachment 79404
> 
> View attachment 79405
> 
> View attachment 79406
> 
> View attachment 79407


Love the heel height on these new ones. I need to find a 55mm one!! Great photos.


----------



## Mikeadunne

bahamaroot said:


> New Konosuke Fujiyama FM B#2 240mm Gyuto
> 
> View attachment 79403
> 
> View attachment 79404
> 
> View attachment 79405
> 
> View attachment 79406
> 
> View attachment 79407


love mine in b1. Supes jelly of the cool new marking on yours.


----------



## bahamaroot

Mikeadunne said:


> love mine in b1. Supes jelly of the cool new marking on yours.


The new stamp on the back represents the Fujiyama FM sharpener. These newer FMs are thicker, taller and heavier, more "workhorse" than earlier versions.


----------



## Mikeadunne

bahamaroot said:


> The new stamp on the back represents the Fujiyama FM sharpener. These newer FMs are thicker, taller and heavier, more "workhorse" than earlier versions.


I was aware of the reason behind it, did not realize that these are “workhorsey-er”. Glad I got mine then  though I bet this is nice too!


----------



## @ftermath

Really excited about getting these in last week. I already had the gyuto with a different handle but wanted a matching set and Dave obliged. The pictures don’t do these knives justice.


----------



## KFCUK

Murry carter by Spyderco


----------



## M1k3

KFCUK said:


> Murry carter by Spyderco
> 
> View attachment 79443


How do you like it? Is the grind actually flat?


----------



## Gregmega

thebradleycrew said:


> Love the heel height on these new ones. I need to find a 55mm one!! Great photos.


Dude you’re hilarious, we’re talking 1.3mm of difference in height! For perspective that’s .0512 of an inch, or about 1/25th of an inch. Make it or break it right...


----------



## Gregmega

bahamaroot said:


> The new stamp on the back represents the Fujiyama FM sharpener. These newer FMs are thicker, taller and heavier, more "workhorse" than earlier versions.


Not sure if I said this somewhere else, but these are looking pretty close to the hito line of Tanaka Kyuzo in specs. Super sturdy by comparison to the old Fujis.


----------



## milkbaby

KFCUK said:


> Murry carter by Spyderco
> 
> View attachment 79443



Whyyyyy?!  

Is this a stainless monosteel blade? I just looked up the line and they don't seem much cheaper than buying a knife from Carter directly (at least his Muteki bladesmiths' line) except maybe Carter doesn't do stainless monosteel?


----------



## inferno

murrey wants to cash in on his fame, who are we to complain about this really?


----------



## danemonji

Kato


----------



## soigne_west

Murray is literally one of the weirdest dudes ever


----------



## labor of love

soigne_west said:


> Murray is literally one of the weirdest dudes ever


In a good way.


----------



## M1k3

labor of love said:


> In a good way.


Sometimes.


----------



## Dendrobatez

milkbaby said:


> Is this a stainless monosteel blade? I just looked up the line and they don't seem much cheaper than buying a knife from Carter directly (at least his Muteki bladesmiths' line) except maybe Carter doesn't do stainless monosteel?



Pretty sure its blue super, cutlery and more also had them included in a sale recently so they had a good discount. That being said I'd personally rather try one of the muteki Alex horn or Taylor blades first - their stuff is pretty nice.


----------



## P.Smash

Got my 220 S-grind gyuto from Orion Knife Works today. This thing is next level. It’s literally art....unbelievably sharp art. I couldn’t be happier.


----------



## P.Smash

I don’t know why that pic posted twice, but this thing is so bada$$ it deserves double the coverage


----------



## ian

I'm a fan of the fake hay packaging. Classy.


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> KatoView attachment 79455
> View attachment 79456
> View attachment 79457


That looks familiar


----------



## ian

So, I "liked" your post and was serious, if joky, in saying that I like the packaging, and in return you call me what is apparently one of the few uncensored slurs on KKF? 

...


----------



## soigne_west

Some people who have a hard time communicating with people face to face, find the internet to be a place where they can interact and socialize with people. You sir, even seem to have a problem with that.


----------



## Barashka

KFCUK said:


> Murry carter by Spyderco


I'm genuinely interested in what you think. It seems like a better looking competition to Shibata 180 bunka?



P.Smash said:


> Got my 220 S-grind gyuto from Orion Knife Works today.


Congrats! That thing is gorgeous! Looks to be 55mm ish tall? Is it O1?


----------



## TSF415

how dare he confuse fake hay with cedar shavings


----------



## labor of love

I like the fake hay more than the knife. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SHOWERDOOKIE

Dendrobatez said:


> What kind of music would they play?



We’re pretty avant-garde. Just get on stage with a bunch of wood shavings and yell at anyone who questions them being there.


----------



## panda

Dendrobatez said:


> What kind of music would they play?


rage screaming metal


----------



## BillHanna

“Incels buy knives, too.” - Michael Jordan maybe?


----------



## P.Smash

Hahahaha, these are all acceptable responses


----------



## TSF415

Maybe the first track can be “don’t confuse my cedar with hay”


----------



## SHOWERDOOKIE

Let’s make it clear though. We only do masculine things like bow hunting and talk on real man forums, like a whole M. Night Shamalan style twist


----------



## P.Smash

I almost don’t even hate you sissies so much


----------



## Corradobrit1

"What"


----------



## ian

TSF415 said:


> Maybe the first track can be “don’t confuse my cedar with hay”



my shaving so fine, it smell so good, it fill up your box just like hardwood should
hay hay
don't say, don't say
hay hay


----------



## Bcos17




----------



## panda

SHOWERDOOKIE said:


> Let’s make it clear though. We only do masculine things like bow hunting and talk on real man forums, like a whole M. Night Shamalan style twist


speak for yourself, i like to paint my toenails and listen to spice girls.


----------



## SHOWERDOOKIE

panda said:


> speak for yourself, i like to paint my toenails and listen to spice girls.



A double Shamalan. You Shamalan’d the **** out of all of us.


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> speak for yourself, i like to paint my toenails and listen to spice girls.


I cut down trees, I wear high heels
Suspendies and a bra
I wish I'd been a girlie, just like my dear Papa
He's a lumberjack and he's OK
Sleeps all night and he works all day


----------



## Dendrobatez

panda said:


> speak for yourself, i like to paint my toenails and listen to spice girls.


Thats funny, I know another chef you worked with that paints his toe nails.


----------



## P.Smash

I now retract my statement. You guys are totally ok in a completely Asexual kind of way.


----------



## BillHanna

I’m GONNA buy a Mazaki petty, once my wife’s birthday/mother’s day passes. I can’t risk it getting here beforehand.


----------



## TSF415

This is way better than having a discussion about whether or not a certain test about steels applies to kitchen knives.

But then again maybe someone can test the “cedar” to confirm if it is indeed not fake hay.


----------



## M1k3

SHOWERDOOKIE said:


> Sweet band name.
> Collective Vagina - Fake Hay EP


Where can I get the Japanese import version?


----------



## M1k3

P.Smash said:


> I almost don’t even hate you sissies so much


Feelings mutual.


----------



## panda

SHOWERDOOKIE said:


> A double Shamalan. You Shamalan’d the **** out of all of us.


I have no idea what this means but I LOLed anyway


----------



## madelinez

Sorry to go off-topic for a second.

New knife


----------



## Luftmensch

panda said:


> I have no idea what this means but I LOLed anyway



Me neither.... I guess I learned something.... Ha!


----------



## Matus

Mod post - I did some considerable clean up as things went a bit too far. Please keep the discussion civil and remember that sarcasm can easily read a plane rudeness. Now where are those knives ...


----------



## ModRQC

Here is one... 





And that's a package! Eugene says he also usually giftwrap the knife... his paper supplier has problems sending it to him. I guess he reconverted to making masks and toilet paper is why...












Very nice service with Eugene at Knife Toronto. We had a bit of a problem with UPS getting a bit lost, but in the end I didn't wait too long. Amazing guy and amazing choice of blades!


----------



## P.Smash

I love those Kurosaki blades


----------



## U2U

I keep looking at that knife from KNIFE Toronto. Received its sister, a 165 mm Nakiri, a couple of weeks ago. Same impeccable packing by Eugene. Stunning performance and service. Hope you enjoy yours as much as I am enjoying this:


----------



## P.Smash

U2U said:


> I keep looking at that knife from KNIFE Toronto. Received its sister, a 165 mm Nakiri, a couple of weeks ago. Same impeccable packing by Eugene. Stunning performance and service. Hope you enjoy yours as much as I am enjoying this:
> 
> View attachment 79527



I have this exact knife. It's a fantastic cutter.


----------



## Receiver52

labor of love said:


> I like the fake hay more than the knife. Welcome to the forum.



Funniest thing I saw all day.


----------



## panda

Matus said:


> Mod post - I did some considerable clean up as things went a bit too far. Please keep the discussion civil and remember that sarcasm can easily read a plane rudeness. Now where are those knives ...


You deleted all the fun stuff, it wasn't even bad.


----------



## RDalman

panda said:


> speak for yourself, i like to paint my toenails and listen to spice girls.


Not surprised panda ducking around like that


----------



## ian

RDalman said:


> Not surprised panda ducking around like that




Robin wins KKF. That is Youtube AWESOME!!!

I still remember the first time I watched Spice World. Those 35% of Rotten Tomatoes reviewers were so right.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Ohohohihoh, I have a choil shot!


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> Ohohohihoh, I have a choil shot!



Sweet, what is that? That's a nice convex grind. Reminds me a little of the beautiful convex grind on the Tanaka Yohei I recently got, but a little more aggressive. Or maybe we should call it an S-grind, since there's that extreme concavity towards the edge? How's the food release?

Edit: wait, is that the Sabatier that Robin ground for you? If so, the stellar S-grind is no surprise!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Yes, a very recent Dalman equipped with the mother of all s-grinds. With that finger guard the food release is just amazing.


----------



## valdim

Carl Kotte said:


> Ohohohihoh, I have a choil shot!


This choil is cutting the shades into 2!


----------



## U2U

A 270 Dalman purchased in March arrived today. 265 X 56 and 206 grams. In a pinch grip the balance point is at the end of the thumb, great feel and fit and finish. Going to have a nice workout tonight.


----------



## IsoJ

U2U said:


> A 270 Dalman purchased in March arrived today. 265 X 56 and 206 grams. In a pinch grip the balance point is at the end of the thumb, great feel and fit and finish. Going to have a nice workout tonight.
> View attachment 79555


Nice catch . I would have guessed it a bit heavier. What is the grind like?


----------



## ian

madelinez said:


> Sorry to go off-topic for a second.
> 
> New knife



Can you remind me who this maker is? I'm blanking on that logo atm.


----------



## U2U

The blade spine is thinner than I envisioned - dropping to under 2 mm by the balance point and this must have kept the weight down. Don't know what is typical for his knives. To my eye the grind looks flawless and every bit as well done as the Japanese made knives in my small collection. Finished to a much higher level of polish than, say, a Tinker Tank, and a touch more than a Haruyuki Yokuma Sujihiki. The cladding does come closer to the cutting edge than anything else I own or have seen in a well stocked local shop. The blade is very thin when viewed from the choil. Going to be really careful with this at first. Hope this helps...


----------



## parbaked

ian said:


> Can you remind me who this maker is? I'm blanking on that logo atm.


Raquin


----------



## ian

parbaked said:


> Raquin



Thanks. That was my guess, but I didn't see that logo on the knives on his website so was confused. Love to try one at some point, but haven't yet.


----------



## Corradobrit1

ian said:


> Thanks. That was my guess, but I didn't see that logo on the knives on his website so was confused. Love to try one at some point, but haven't yet.


What? I thought that was a joke.


----------



## ian

Corradobrit1 said:


> What? I thought that was a joke.



One can't have tried everything. And I've never seriously considered buying one, so I haven't paid much attention to the understated logo. So with only a blade shot, I wasn't sure. 

Actually, I think it's a nice practice to include identifying info with all these BST posts. Kinda wish everyone would do that always. Basically every time I've seen a knife from a certain maker for the first time, it's been in this thread, so I've had many moments of "... hmm, what's that... ... ummm, that one looks awesome ...." etc... and only figured out later that I was seeing The Nine, or Kamon, or whatever. I think I'm guilty of posting a knife without identifying info once, but that's because I figured everyone could read the "Catcheside" written on the side.

It's funny. Early in my (actual) career, I was always afraid to ask stupid questions. But now that I've been doing math full time for like, what, 14 years(?) I've lost all of that and will just ask immediately if I don't understand something, even in a room filled with experts. Guess something similar's happening after being on KKF for a couple years.


----------



## labor of love

I wouldn’t be able to differentiate a dalman from half a dozen other makers on looks alone.


----------



## parbaked

ian said:


> One can't have tried everything.



You can try mine!


----------



## TSF415

Corradobrit1 said:


> What? I thought that was a joke.


Uh oh. Round 2?


----------



## labor of love

labor of love said:


> I wouldn’t be able to differentiate a dalman from half a dozen other makers on looks alone.


I didn’t mean for that to sound negative-and I don’t think it is. 
Off the top of my head I can’t remember his makers mark. 
I just agree that there’s a lot of makers I couldn’t identify without more information.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Does the choil on yours look like the one on mine? 



U2U said:


> A 270 Dalman purchased in March arrived today. 265 X 56 and 206 grams. In a pinch grip the balance point is at the end of the thumb, great feel and fit and finish. Going to have a nice workout tonight.
> View attachment 79555


----------



## Donald Roe

My newest knife buy
250mm Doc Smith From Zagreb Croatia honyaki in UHB20C at 64hrc, handle is stabilized two tone Purple Heart, white corian, and brass.
Instagram: @ docsmithknives


----------



## Migraine

Really cool hamon.


----------



## ModRQC

Each time I get a new knife and am happy with it, 3 billions members post knives that make it look like a rained down piece of dog poo.


----------



## Luffy no nakama

Hi guys, new member here .
i just received my Shigefusa Kurouchi santoku and nakiri, Jiro 240 mm Gyuto as well as Munetoshi 240 mm Gyuto. To be honest i havent hold them yet, still with my cousin since i am not sure if the delivery will arrive to my place.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Luffy no nakama said:


> Hi guys, new member here .
> i just received my Shigefusa Kurouchi santoku and nakiri, Jiro 240 mm Gyuto as well as Munetoshi 240 mm Gyuto. To be honest i havent hold them yet, still with my cousin since i am not sure if the delivery will arrive to my place.
> 
> 
> View attachment 79622
> View attachment 79623


Straight out the traps with some heavy hitters. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Luffy no nakama

Corradobrit1 said:


> Straight out the traps with some heavy hitters. Welcome to the forum.


Thanks, yeah cost lost of arm and leg.


----------



## pentryumf

M1k3 said:


> Sometimes.


Show me a craftsperson that's not eccentric or weird!
Hopefully the pc of that statement doesn't rub the wrong way.
Bourdain was an oddball and I would give a kidney to have had lunch with him.


----------



## pentryumf

P.Smash said:


> Got my 220 S-grind gyuto from Orion Knife Works today. This thing is next level. It’s literally art....unbelievably sharp art. I couldn’t be happier.


@P.Smash : what type of steel? 
That is a serious mf_badd ass cutter.


----------



## U2U

Carl Kotte said:


> Does the choil on yours look like the one on mine?



This one? Only the shadow knows.


----------



## M1k3

Looks like it'd do a good job getting through a tomato skin. Then smashing the tomato.


----------



## Carl Kotte

U2U said:


> This one? Only the shadow knows.
> View attachment 79710


Wow!!! They’re so non-identical


----------



## Carl Kotte

@U2U Your answer was the best answer I’ve got in my entire life.


----------



## P.Smash

Barashka said:


> I'm genuinely interested in what you think. It seems like a better looking competition to Shibata 180 bunka?
> 
> 
> Congrats! That thing is gorgeous! Looks to be 55mm ish tall? Is it O1?



It’s right at 51mm and AEB-L. I have a Takeda Sasanoha that I “thought” was really sharp until I got this one. I sliced those tomatoes and was like “look Ma, no hands” lol. Never had a blade I could actually do that with. Sorry for the late reply. I can only see this on my phone right now for some reason. Thank you for the kind words. It’s really something special, fake hay and all


----------



## P.Smash

Picked up this Yoshimi Kato Santoku the other day from HomeButcher (that guy is cool af) and I love it.....but I have a stupid question. Will the dark etched edge start to patina or wear off? It’s blue paper #2 steel but I don’t own another blade with this finish. I hope it stays just like this. I think it looks cool as he11.
PS- this one came without any hay


----------



## Supraunleaded

Raquins arrived from @nakneker! Muchas gracias!
_Raquin KT 220mm gyuto
Raquin 140mm honesuki_







The feeling when you get all four railroads in Monopoly. Left to right:
_140mm honesuki
180mm nakiri
220mm KT gyuto
250mm gyuto_






Left: KT choil, Right: Standard gyuto choil









Shigefusa starter set:
_270mm kasumi gyuto
135mm yo-kasumi petty _


----------



## nakneker

Supraunleaded said:


> Raquins arrived from @nakneker! Muchas gracias!
> _Raquin KT 220mm gyuto
> Raquin 140mm honesuki_
> 
> 
> View attachment 79742
> 
> 
> The feeling when you get all four railroads in Monopoly. Left to right:
> _140mm honesuki
> 180mm nakiri
> 220mm KT gyuto
> 250mm gyuto_
> 
> View attachment 79743
> 
> 
> Left: KT choil, Right: Standard gyuto choil
> 
> View attachment 79744
> View attachment 79745
> 
> 
> Shigefusa starter set:
> _270mm kasumi gyuto
> 135mm yo-kasumi petty _
> View attachment 79746


 Raquins are special, there’s a reason why they last minutes in the BSTs. I’m glad they went to someone who appreciates what they have!


----------



## Caleb Cox

P.Smash said:


> Picked up this Yoshimi Kato Santoku the other day from HomeButcher (that guy is cool af) and I love it.....but I have a stupid question. Will the dark etched edge start to patina or wear off? It’s blue paper #2 steel but I don’t own another blade with this finish. I hope it stays just like this. I think it looks cool as he11.
> PS- this one came without any hay


The core steel will take some additional patina over time, but you'll maintain that contrast with the nickel and cladding steel. Thinning will abrade the darkened layer away, but the core steel can easily be etched again.


----------



## P.Smash

Caleb Cox said:


> The core steel will take some additional patina over time, but you'll maintain that contrast with the nickel and cladding steel. Thinning will abrade the darkened layer away, but the core steel can easily be etched again.


Thank you!


----------



## TSF415

P.Smash said:


> Picked up this Yoshimi Kato Santoku the other day from HomeButcher (that guy is cool af) and I love it.....but I have a stupid question. Will the dark etched edge start to patina or wear off? It’s blue paper #2 steel but I don’t own another blade with this finish. I hope it stays just like this. I think it looks cool as he11.
> PS- this one came without any hay



Homebutcher has some great deals on cool knives. The core will still take on a different patina but it should be super easy to re-etch in the future. You can find how to's if you search the forum.

PS- I'm also glad you found someone you like


----------



## P.Smash

TSF415 said:


> Homebutcher has some great deals on cool knives. The core will still take on a different patina but it should be super easy to re-etch in the future. You can find how to's if you search the forum.
> 
> PS- I'm also glad you found someone you like


Thanks for the reply. I’ll look that up


----------



## Donald Roe

P.Smash said:


> Picked up this Yoshimi Kato Santoku the other day from HomeButcher (that guy is cool af) and I love it.....but I have a stupid question. Will the dark etched edge start to patina or wear off? It’s blue paper #2 steel but I don’t own another blade with this finish. I hope it stays just like this. I think it looks cool as he11.
> PS- this one came without any hay



It won’t stay forever, tends to build colors onto the etched finish. If you end up messing it up you can always order some FeCl concentrate or powder.


----------



## P.Smash

Kinda makes me wanna etch some more of my blades like that. I think it looks so cool


----------



## P.Smash

Thanks all


----------



## Mikeadunne

Really steppin up my long petty/mini suji game w/ my last two purchases (from forum members)








180mm mazaki and 210mm kono fuji


----------



## daddy yo yo

Me likes the Kono (and I have the Maz myself)!


----------



## Migraine

P.Smash said:


> Thanks all



You can all etch with boiling white vinegar if you don't want to deal with ferric chloride. That's what I did with my Prendergast (on Dan's advice) and it came out great.


----------



## cheflarge

marc4pt0 said:


> Not only did a very badass Vanessa Knives blade come in the mail yesterday, but pretty sweet Maumasi finally arrived as well. It took almost a month to get here from overseas, but what really suck is the gent who sent it has yet to receive what i sent for trade. And I even sent those out like 4 or 5 days prior to the Maumasi being shipped. So with a bit of guilt, here’s some pics of said Mareko Maumasi gyuto in a “stainless wootz” wearing koa. I just re-etched it to help the banding pop more.
> 
> View attachment 78252
> View attachment 78253
> View attachment 78254


DUDE!!!!!


----------



## IsoJ

I am pretty excited with this Yu Kurosaki, thanks to Hoshisumo from Kikiknives. Makes a good big brother for my 240 Raijin.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Tobias Heldqvist 250mm gyuto, picked up from @thebradleycrew on BST. This thing is absolutely fierce, with an aggressively forward balance, substantial weight, and nice pointy tip. The profile is even flatter than I realized, which suits me fine, and the banding in the wrought iron cladding is incredible to see in person. Definitely a winner.


----------



## ian

Man... that is freakin flat. On the other hand, since thebradleycrew bought it, I imagine it's tall enough at the heel that you could put in more curve if you end up wanting too. (Just checked: yep, 57mm is pretty good!) But yea, if the flatness suits you, even more power to you for a smart and beautiful purchase.


----------



## ModRQC

*Yu Kurosaki - Fujin AS Gyuto 8.3" / 210 mm
235 / 215 / 48 / 3 / 0.5 / +10 / 136g*
*https://knifetoronto.com/** 315$ CAD*

_Blade length / Edge length / Height / Thickness (heel) / Thickness (tip) / Balance (Chin = 0) / Weight
In mm; all measures are first hand; balance (also in mm) is either forward the blade (+) or backward to the handle (-) where 0 was arbitrarily positioned to the chin._








This one comes in a nice cheap red felt linen box, the ferrule tucked in a squarely cut insert, without any kind of literature whatsoever. It looks like the Mazaki Kurouchi box, but with felt and without the papers. It’s blue paper steel though…  

On to more interesting pictures...





Perfect balance for the blade length, I feel, and quite lightweight. Coupled with a profile I like very much it comes out as the most natural knife of my whole collection in use. The 47-48mm width for a 210mm is a nice height – I’d like even more, but coupled with acceptable food release it isn’t easily overwhelmed by food.








Insanely thin tip, but where it could mean an insane distal taper starting with a kindly thick spine, it's more like a brusque tapering after the chin, and then another brutal one at the tip drop. Most of the spine is about parallel.

The choil looks accordingly fat (for a clad knife), but a basic V grind going insanely thin too makes for a rather brittle feeling in some cuts/with some produces. However it also makes for a very lasery feeling most of the times.

Grind and balance recall me a bit of my Takayuki Kengata. However, OOTB sharpness is another level entirely: where the Takayuki was poor, this one here is quite sharp and doesn't need thinning/removing any kind of shoulders or overpolish. Somewhat more noisy cutting paper than my best sharpening jobs (even the Takayuki is a bit silkier now), but it passed the same tests I do with these without any trouble.

On with some food cutting - a beef broth today with the leftovers of already dwindling reserves of veggies.











With a slightly bitty, quite sharp ootb edge and such a grind, most cuts were amazing. It initiates the cut readily, and finishes it beautifully. It didn't feel so comfortable however halving those carrots - like the whole blade was twisting, and trying to input more of a slicing motion or cutting as near to the heel as possible didn't help much. It goes through rather easily as you would expect, and of course doesn’t really twist, but just doesn't feel so good doing so. It does halve an onion swiftly and without leaving such an impression. Smashing garlic... well very lightly and cautiously, and you won't like the feeling much.





For reactivity I find AS to be about the same as A2 – it will discolor some onions or else in the first run, and then patina will pretty much neutralize any further food discoloration.

Fit and finish is about perfect, with this little drawback: a yellowish glue was used for the handle insert, and while the job is well done, because the handle is dark it just shows a bit too much. This is the first of my wa handle not to make use of clear epoxy. Of course, looking at the insert is always rather of an ugly mess with most of my wa knives so far, but clear epoxy at least doesn’t draw attention to it as much. A tiny bit of misfit between the handle and ferrule, often seen in less expensive Wa, nothing that shows or is felt all that much – you have to rub your finger at the right places to feel the unevenness.






*Pros:* beautifully done, quite sharp ootb, a perfect blade for someone searching for a refined cutter

*Meh:* feels somewhat brittle, yellowish glue… and you probably want to extra wipe that kurouchi design dry very carefully.

*Cons:* nothing much to bring forward as a real con – but the “meh’s” could be counted towards cons if you search for a workhouse knife, or are a F&F maniac.

*Bottom line:* if you want an AS laser that ticks all the QC test boxes at a reasonable price – this might be it. There are many other options too.



*Performance (OOTB): 4/5
Experience: 4.5/5
F&F: 4/5
Value: 3.5/5

Overall: 8/10*


----------



## marc4pt0

I had one if the older "original" Kurosaki KU AS 240s, one of the better cutters I've experienced to date.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

After almost 4 WEEKS in transit (don’t use USPS “priority mail” international during covid), my special order Shigefusa 270mm kasumi yo-Gyuto with left side engraving arrived.

I also got a Japanese sugi saya and handle by @thegingerninja.abq and tailored sheath by @lpmotifs (the sugi is from Stefan Keller).

I’ve included some pics Cody sent me as my photography skills suck, but have also included my mediocre pictures, including alongside my 270mm Kitaeji wa-gyuto (heads up, only one shig can stay, so one will be heading to BST eventually).














(not sure why it’s rotating this one lol)









there’s also a video in this Instagram post where you can see the the figure in the saya


----------



## luther

Supraunleaded said:


> _Raquin KT 220mm gyuto
> Raquin 140mm honesuki_
> 
> View attachment 79742
> 
> 
> Great score these Raquis


----------



## milkbaby

ModRQC said:


> *Yu Kurosaki - Fujin AS Gyuto 8.3" / 210 mm
> 235 / 215 / 48 / 3 / 0.5 / +10 / 136g*
> *https://knifetoronto.com/** 315$ CAD*
> 
> _Blade length / Edge length / Height / Thickness (heel) / Thickness (tip) / Balance (Chin = 0) / Weight
> In mm; all measures are first hand; balance (also in mm) is either forward the blade (+) or backward to the handle (-) where 0 was arbitrarily positioned to the chin._
> 
> View attachment 79820
> View attachment 79821
> 
> This one comes in a nice cheap red felt linen box, the ferrule tucked in a squarely cut insert, without any kind of literature whatsoever. It looks like the Mazaki Kurouchi box, but with felt and without the papers. It’s blue paper steel though…
> 
> On to more interesting pictures...
> 
> View attachment 79819
> 
> Perfect balance for the blade length, I feel, and quite lightweight. Coupled with a profile I like very much it comes out as the most natural knife of my whole collection in use. The 47-48mm width for a 210mm is a nice height – I’d like even more, but coupled with acceptable food release it isn’t easily overwhelmed by food.
> 
> View attachment 79828
> View attachment 79822
> 
> Insanely thin tip, but where it could mean an insane distal taper starting with a kindly thick spine, it's more like a brusque tapering after the chin, and then another brutal one at the tip drop. Most of the spine is about parallel.
> 
> The choil looks accordingly fat (for a clad knife), but a basic V grind going insanely thin too makes for a rather brittle feeling in some cuts/with some produces. However it also makes for a very lasery feeling most of the times.
> 
> Grind and balance recall me a bit of my Takayuki Kengata. However, OOTB sharpness is another level entirely: where the Takayuki was poor, this one here is quite sharp and doesn't need thinning/removing any kind of shoulders or overpolish. Somewhat more noisy cutting paper than my best sharpening jobs (even the Takayuki is a bit silkier now), but it passed the same tests I do with these without any trouble.
> 
> On with some food cutting - a beef broth today with the leftovers of already dwindling reserves of veggies.
> 
> View attachment 79824
> View attachment 79825
> View attachment 79826
> 
> With a slightly bitty, quite sharp ootb edge and such a grind, most cuts were amazing. It initiates the cut readily, and finishes it beautifully. It didn't feel so comfortable however halving those carrots - like the whole blade was twisting, and trying to input more of a slicing motion or cutting as near to the heel as possible didn't help much. It goes through rather easily as you would expect, and of course doesn’t really twist, but just doesn't feel so good doing so. It does halve an onion swiftly and without leaving such an impression. Smashing garlic... well very lightly and cautiously, and you won't like the feeling much.
> 
> View attachment 79827
> 
> For reactivity I find AS to be about the same as A2 – it will discolor some onions or else in the first run, and then patina will pretty much neutralize any further food discoloration.
> 
> Fit and finish is about perfect, with this little drawback: a yellowish glue was used for the handle insert, and while the job is well done, because the handle is dark it just shows a bit too much. This is the first of my wa handle not to make use of clear epoxy. Of course, looking at the insert is always rather of an ugly mess with most of my wa knives so far, but clear epoxy at least doesn’t draw attention to it as much. A tiny bit of misfit between the handle and ferrule, often seen in less expensive Wa, nothing that shows or is felt all that much – you have to rub your finger at the right places to feel the unevenness.
> 
> View attachment 79823
> 
> 
> *Pros:* beautifully done, quite sharp ootb, a perfect blade for someone searching for a refined cutter
> 
> *Meh:* feels somewhat brittle, yellowish glue… and you probably want to extra wipe that kurouchi design dry very carefully.
> 
> *Cons:* nothing much to bring forward as a real con – but the “meh’s” could be counted towards cons if you search for a workhouse knife, or are a F&F maniac.
> 
> *Bottom line:* if you want an AS laser that ticks all the QC test boxes at a reasonable price – this might be it. There are many other options too.
> 
> 
> 
> *Performance (OOTB): 4/5
> Experience: 4.5/5
> F&F: 4/5
> Value: 3.5/5
> 
> Overall: 8/10*



Note that because the handle is made of two different materials, it's impossible to stop the wood from moving, i.e. shrinking and swelling, in response to seasonal changes in humidity. It was most likely exactly smooth when first manufactured in Japan and if shipped to a drier or wetter climate, it will no longer be exactly smooth, and would change even if left in the place of manufacture due to the seasonal changes I mentioned.

Also the yellowish glue is possibly not glue but a wax installation. It's often said that Japanese kitchen cutlery industry considers the handle a consumable; when it's worn down, you remove it and replace it. Wax installation makes it a bit easier to remove and replace the handle if so desired.

My apologies if you know this and feel I'm lecturing. From what you wrote it sounded like you may not be familiar with the info I wrote above. Cheers and enjoy your new knife!


----------



## ModRQC

Thanks for the info, really. Because I had a couple of truly flush handles/ferrules I assumed it was possible to always get that result. 

And wax I didn’t know about that at all. It could be that also. By now with washing and oiling and waxing it doesn’t show much tint anymore.


----------



## Chuckles

The eagle has landed. With matching saya and peeler. This was recommended to me by Panda so I have high hopes.




T


----------



## lemeneid

Just got this one, better pictures to follow.


----------



## madelinez

Is that a forge finished tansu? How do you like it?


----------



## friz

I would have bought it too, but 1750USD scared me.


----------



## madelinez

Was it 1750usd or AUD?


----------



## friz

madelinez said:


> Was it 1750usd or AUD?


USD


----------



## lemeneid

Its extremely heavy for a 225mm, but I like it like that. Really nice distal taper and very rustic finish.


----------



## friz

lemeneid said:


> Its extremely heavy for a 225mm, but I like it like that. Really nice distal taper and very rustic finish.


I like it a lot too. At least from the pictures . Have you cut anything yet?


----------



## lemeneid

Hopefully soon! Haven't done much cooking since this whole isolation bs started, as the produce coming now aren't that good. Plus I still need to figure out how to maintain the wrought iron finish.


----------



## M1k3

Chuckles said:


> The eagle has landed. With matching saya and peeler. This was recommended to me by Panda so I have high hopes.
> 
> View attachment 80002
> T


You should put a Shig handle on it.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

lemeneid said:


> Just got this one, better pictures to follow.
> 
> View attachment 80005
> 
> 
> View attachment 80004
> 
> 
> View attachment 80006
> 
> 
> View attachment 80003


This one is truly something special. Such a sweet piece


----------



## Chuckles

I would buy a Shig to pull the handle off if I could get Stefan Keller to do the project.


----------



## panda

Chuckles said:


> The eagle has landed. With matching saya and peeler. This was recommended to me by Panda so I have high hopes.
> 
> View attachment 80002
> T


Coolest knife in the entire thread.


----------



## esoo

I know you're jealous at this stunning haul...


----------



## M1k3

Chuckles said:


> I would buy a Shig to pull the handle off if I could get Stefan Keller to do the project.


I hear there's a santoku missing it's original handle


----------



## Brian Weekley

esoo said:


> I know you're jealous at this stunning haul...



Have both in my collection and use them regularly. Also have the 10” chef’s knife.


----------



## esoo

Brian Weekley said:


> Have both in my collection and use them regularly. Also have the 10” chef’s knife.



Figured I needed a beater knife (my only other Gyutos are a Devin and HD2). The boning knife looked idea for the price to handle some occasional tasks that I do.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Although there are Japanese knives specially made for boning it’s hard to beat the value in the Victorinox boning knife and tens of thousands of butchers can’t be all wrong. My expensive knives may have sharper edges but they are more prone to chipping than the Victorinox. Any time I‘m dealing with large cuts of meat that require boning or are frozen with bone and cartilage I’ll reach for a Victorinox or Wustoff. They’re easy to sharpen and very chip resistant. I wouldn’t call them “beaters”. They definitely have a place in my kitchen.


----------



## esoo

OK - per say not beater - something that I don't want an expensive knife to touch. Say spatchcocking a chicken or splitting apart cooked ribs. I think the most frozen thing I've cut is half frozen boneless chicken breast.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Yesterday I made tacos using trim from a beef tenderloin. To get a nice thin slice I popped the trim into the freezer for a bit. I guess it was a “bit” too long because when I pulled it out the tenderloin was closer to frozen than thawed. No way I was going to use one of my HRC 62+ knives to slice the tenderloin. Out came my 8” Victorinox and in short order I had a board full of sliced semi-frozen tenderloin for my tacos. The blade cut perfectly with nary a chip in sight!


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Got this a few weeks ago! Used it a couple times at home. When I get back into the kitchen at work i’ll put it to work for a day. So far so good. I have to take better photos haha. My phone camera is horrific.


----------



## DitmasPork

New knife (kinda)! 240 Watanabe gyuto, iron clad, blue steel. An older knife of mine, circa 2014, that I just got re-handled by the amazing Graydon Decollibus. Handle is redwood with black horn and blackwood spacers. Thrilled to get this Wat back in my kitchen!


----------



## Matt Zilliox

a few new to the kitchen here:
Tanaka 225mm wide bevel gyuto, The Nine 235mm honyaki , Heldqvistmide 260mm gyuto


----------



## Horsemover

Matt Zilliox said:


> a few new to the kitchen here:
> Tanaka 225mm wide bevel gyuto, The Nine 235mm honyaki , Heldqvistmide 260mm gyuto
> View attachment 80109
> 
> View attachment 80111



Atta boy 

Where’s the kiridashi?


----------



## valgard

W2 Honyaki with bog oak and dark blue mammoth tooth spacer handle by Halcyonforge. Full convex grind.


----------



## Campbell

Robert Lavacca said:


> Got this a few weeks ago! Used it a couple times at home. When I get back into the kitchen at work i’ll put it to work for a day. So far so good. I have to take better photos haha. My phone camera is horrific.View attachment 80102


Once you have had a chance to put it to use, I would be interested to hear how the handle feels. It's a beautiful knife!


----------



## Neyxous

My collection thus far. 


Yauji 300 Sakimaru Shirogami 2
Kurosaki 240 Gyuto R2
Kitaoka deba 210 Shirogami 1
Kitaoka Kaisaki 150 Shirogami 2


----------



## rob

lemeneid said:


> Just got this one, better pictures to follow.
> 
> View attachment 80005
> 
> 
> View attachment 80004
> 
> 
> View attachment 80006
> 
> 
> View attachment 80003


Love that Tansu, I was eyeballing this one and seriously considered spending money I don't have to buy it. 

I think it will be a "patina monster" Congratulations.


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

To my surprise, my first ever gyuto arrived last night during dinner time. Bought from KnS, Mazaki KU 240, with their custom handle (ebony with red spacer and blonde ferrule. Nice packaging by KnS. Cant wait for dinner prep tonight.


----------



## Mikeadunne

That red spacer


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Matt Zilliox said:


> a few new to the kitchen here:
> Tanaka 225mm wide bevel gyuto, The Nine 235mm honyaki , Heldqvistmide 260mm gyuto
> View attachment 80109
> 
> View attachment 80111


I would certainly love to have all 3 in my kitchen. I have a Y Tanaka already but the 9ine and heldqvistmide are high up on my list. Such sweet pieces I’d love to hear more about the performance on them. So beautiful.


----------



## Horsemover

Konosuke Fujiyama FM Blue 2 240mm


----------



## daddy yo yo

valgard said:


> W2 Honyaki with bog oak and dark blue mammoth roof spacer handle by Halcyonforge. Full convex grind.
> 
> View attachment 80113
> 
> View attachment 80114
> View attachment 80115
> View attachment 80116
> View attachment 80117



I have its twin!


----------



## Horsemover

Dalman 240mm Warikomi


----------



## Ktva

Got these babies finally, love at first sigh. These are unbelievable thin and just glides through food. Let’s see how they perform in long-term use.

Makoto SG2 210mm gyuto and 135mm petty.


----------



## dafox

Ktva said:


> Got these babies finally, love at first sigh. These are unbelievable thin and just glides through food. Let’s see how they perform in long-term use
> 
> Makoto SG2 210mm gyuto and 135mm petty.
> View attachment 80185


What is the handle material?


----------



## Ktva

dafox said:


> What is the handle material?


It’s made of cherry wood.


----------



## coffeelover191919

New pickup today based on rave reviews:



1280 × 720


----------



## JayS20

coffeelover191919 said:


> New pickup today based on rave reviews:
> 
> 
> 
> 1280 × 720


Uff


----------



## BillHanna

coffeelover191919 said:


> New pickup today based on rave reviews:
> 
> 
> 
> 1280 × 720


Rave reviews on the site, or another forum?


----------



## M1k3

coffeelover191919 said:


> New pickup today based on rave reviews:
> 
> 
> 
> 1280 × 720






BillHanna said:


> Rave reviews on the site, or another forum?


Burrfection?


----------



## soigne_west

Milan Gravier 220x58


----------



## Horsemover

soigne_west said:


> Milan Gravier 220x58View attachment 80358
> View attachment 80359
> View attachment 80360
> View attachment 80361



Would love to hear your thoughts on this one after you have spent some time with it. Putting out some really nice looking product lately.


----------



## soigne_west

Horsemover said:


> Would love to hear your thoughts on this one after you have spent some time with it. Putting out some really nice looking product lately.



Sure.


----------



## coffeelover191919

M1k3 said:


> Burrfection?



hey guys its me, i have some giveaways, some dalstrongs!



JayS20 said:


> Uff


Its just a prank bro!


BillHanna said:


> Rave reviews on the site, or another forum?


Rave reviews on amazon!!!!


----------



## coffeelover191919

Knife Size 8.25" (210mm),Blade MaterialSuper Blue High Carbon SteelBolster MaterialEbonyEdge AngleDouble EdgedGradeBlack Forged (Kurouchi)Handle MaterialShitan RosewoodHandle ShapeOctagonalHRC64-65Knife StyleGyutoSaya CoverLacquered Nuri SayaStain ResistantNo









Yoshihiro Aogami Super Blue High Carbon Steel Kurouchi Gyuto Chef Knif


Recommended to purchase Custom-Fit Saya Knife Cover and Knife together Our handmade Yoshihiro Aogami Super Blue High Carbon Steel Kurouchi Gyuto Chef knife are unparalleled in their performance. Exemplifying the most intricate techniques of forging, layering, and hammering, Kurouchi translates...




www.echefknife.com


----------



## Orange Yolks

Horsemover said:


> Would love to hear your thoughts on this one after you have spent some time with it. Putting out some really nice looking product lately.



This.

Never heard of Milan, but I think I’m about to, b/c that knife looks quality. Great shape, classy finish. Me likey.


----------



## soigne_west

Horsemover said:


> Would love to hear your thoughts on this one after you have spent some time with it. Putting out some really nice looking product lately.



Ok, here’s my 1 meal review...

Prepared dinner and let me tell you, this knife is sweet. I didn’t really know what to expect but this knife is a real looker. Rounded spine, polished choil. F&f up there with the best I would say. It’s tall (58mm) but it’s thin behind the edge. A very slight distal taper but holds most of its thickness through the blade. Slight S geometry. Food release way better then expected (made mashed potatoes) and went through the usual salad stuff with ease. Also making a batch of caramelized onions and that was fun.

Cladding is very mild. Core is C130. Beautiful kasumi. I dig the hexagonal handles but the red palisander wood might get a little slick.

It very much reminds me of a taller version of my Dalman 210 warikomi, which also comes in at 220.


----------



## coffeelover191919

Are all Yoshihiro's this poorly done around the choil? I haven't used it yet, but this looks like it'd hurt anyone doing a pinch grip for more than 10 minutes. Also, is the pitting on the flat sides of both sides of the knife supposed to be this deep? you can see it more on the bottom pic, but its kind of all over the knife.


----------



## madelinez

Depends on the series, but yes mine was pretty rough.


----------



## coffeelover191919

madelinez said:


> Depends on the series, but yes mine was pretty rough.


mine is this one: Yoshihiro Aogami Super Blue High Carbon Kurouchi Gyuto Chef Knife
What series is this?


----------



## lotfong

soigne_west said:


> Milan Gravier 220x58View attachment 80358
> View attachment 80359
> View attachment 80360
> View attachment 80361




Really cool blade!! 
Looks like Milan makes very nice stuff that seems in line with what's expected of other french smiths that are more known here. I should receive my sujihiki from him tomorrow, can't wait to try it out!!


----------



## lotfong

... and the guy is really great to deal with!!!


----------



## rob

Salem Straub 250x56 Gyuto.
Please cover your eyes if you don’t like em too flashy. @panda


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

rob said:


> Salem Straub 250x56 Gyuto.
> Please cover your eyes if you don’t like em too flashy. @panda
> View attachment 80387
> View attachment 80391
> View attachment 80390
> View attachment 80388
> View attachment 80389


I usually don’t dig mosaic dammy... but this one is stunning. The whole package is just gorgeous. I might have just changed my mind about mosaic Damascus....


----------



## minibatataman

My very first custom(ish). heiji 240mm carbon gyuto
thank you @Matus for all your help with this one
Im better at taking pictures of food than knives but there you go


----------



## roughrider

rob said:


> Salem Straub 250x56 Gyuto.
> Please cover your eyes if you don’t like em too flashy. @panda
> View attachment 80387
> View attachment 80391
> View attachment 80390
> View attachment 80388
> View attachment 80389



That's a beauty.


----------



## thebradleycrew

rob said:


> Salem Straub 250x56 Gyuto.
> Please cover your eyes if you don’t like em too flashy. @panda
> View attachment 80387
> View attachment 80391
> View attachment 80390
> View attachment 80388
> View attachment 80389


Really love this knife. If you get a chance to write up a little review, I'd love to hear about it; I've not used Salem's work but am always interested to see what he is putting out and wondering how they work in practice. Great specs and beautiful overall looks.


----------



## lotfong

rob said:


> Salem Straub 250x56 Gyuto.
> Please cover your eyes if you don’t like em too flashy. @panda
> View attachment 80387
> View attachment 80391
> View attachment 80390
> View attachment 80388
> View attachment 80389



stunning blade!
do you know if his damascus is with Cruforge V? I've heard his cruV/15n20 dammy is great


----------



## milkbaby

rob said:


> Salem Straub 250x56 Gyuto.
> Please cover your eyes if you don’t like em too flashy. @panda
> View attachment 80387
> View attachment 80391
> View attachment 80390
> View attachment 80388
> View attachment 80389



Super nice example! He's really creative and his knives are often very identifiable as a Straub. Congrats!


----------



## milkbaby

minibatataman said:


> My very first custom(ish). heiji 240mm carbon gyuto
> thank you @Matus for all your help with this one
> Im better at taking pictures of food than knives but there you go
> 
> View attachment 80397
> 
> 
> View attachment 80398
> 
> 
> View attachment 80399



Nice Heiji! Was this a custom lefty grind request? The grind seems to be much higher than the usual too...


----------



## minibatataman

milkbaby said:


> Nice Heiji! Was this a custom lefty grind request? The grind seems to be much higher than the usual too...


it isn't a lefty, or at least not supposed to be 
the handl isn't installed a 100% straight which I think is making it look more so
The grind was though, I asked him for a taller knife with higher bevels 
it's about 2


----------



## labor of love

Nice looking heiji!


----------



## Dendrobatez

rob said:


> Salem Straub 250x56 Gyuto.
> Please cover your eyes if you don’t like em too flashy.



Actually seems fairly tame compared to some of his recent work


----------



## TSF415

minibatataman said:


> My very first custom(ish). heiji 240mm carbon gyuto
> thank you @Matus for all your help with this one
> Im better at taking pictures of food than knives but there you go
> 
> View attachment 80397
> 
> 
> View attachment 80398
> 
> 
> View attachment 80399



Any specs you requested when you ordered?


----------



## Cliff

Yes, I'm curious, too. It looks beautiful


----------



## panda

rob said:


> Salem Straub 250x56 Gyuto.
> Please cover your eyes if you don’t like em too flashy. @panda
> View attachment 80387
> View attachment 80391
> View attachment 80390
> View attachment 80388
> View attachment 80389


actually, i dont mind this one cause it's not obnoxious.


----------



## panda

minibatataman said:


> My very first custom(ish). heiji 240mm carbon gyuto
> thank you @Matus for all your help with this one
> Im better at taking pictures of food than knives but there you go
> 
> View attachment 80397
> 
> 
> View attachment 80398
> 
> 
> View attachment 80399


look how tall the shinogi is!!


----------



## Supraunleaded

rob said:


> Salem Straub 250x56 Gyuto.
> Please cover your eyes if you don’t like em too flashy. @panda
> View attachment 80387
> View attachment 80391
> View attachment 80390
> View attachment 80388
> View attachment 80389


dat integral!!!


----------



## panda

my custom TF is finally ready!! 240 denka, but with iron cladding and white1 core.








Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com




looks to be 245x55 @ 260g gonna be a beast.

i'm wondering why it doesnt have hammer marks; but no big deal, can't wait to use it. opted for DHL shipping since japan post is currently not shipping to USA. cost an additional $100! ouch.


----------



## soigne_west

panda said:


> my custom TF is finally ready!! 240 denka, but with iron cladding and white1 core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropbox - File Deleted
> 
> 
> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks to be 245x55 @ 260g gonna be a beast.
> 
> i'm wondering why it doesnt have hammer marks; but no big deal, can't wait to use it. opted for DHL shipping since japan post is currently not shipping to USA. cost an additional $100! ouch.



that looks awesome


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> my custom TF is finally ready!! 240 denka, but with iron cladding and white1 core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropbox - File Deleted
> 
> 
> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks to be 245x55 @ 260g gonna be a beast.
> 
> i'm wondering why it doesnt have hammer marks; but no big deal, can't wait to use it. opted for DHL shipping since japan post is currently not shipping to USA. cost an additional $100! ouch.
> 
> View attachment 80469


Shoulda told them to hit it more. Prime your handle guy. Those stock 'upgraded' handles suck


----------



## refcast

panda said:


> my custom TF is finally ready!! 240 denka, but with iron cladding and white1 core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropbox - File Deleted
> 
> 
> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks to be 245x55 @ 260g gonna be a beast.
> 
> i'm wondering why it doesnt have hammer marks; but no big deal, can't wait to use it. opted for DHL shipping since japan post is currently not shipping to USA. cost an additional $100! ouch.



I am so hyped for this knife. Never seen a white 1 denka.


----------



## labor of love

The unhammered KU looks pretty sweet to me.
Pretty happy to see @panda to pick up a fat 260gram workhorse once again.
Everybody should keep atleast one heavyweight in their roll.


----------



## panda

Corradobrit1 said:


> Shoulda told them to hit it more. Prime your handle guy. Those stock 'upgraded' handles suck


i'm putting a burnt chestnut d handle on it, my go-to.


----------



## Goodtimerounder

My Anryu AS 240mm gyuto.


----------



## Corradobrit1

refcast said:


> I am so hyped for this knife. Never seen a white 1 denka.


Here you go. This one got hit a bunch





Show your newest knife buy


Welcoming the newest member to this small collection of rare and unusual TF Kurouchi finished knives. A Morihei Hisamoto W#1 210 gyuto (210x52 and 196g). Left to right 240 Morihei Hisamoto gyuto, iron clad 210 Morihei Hisamoto gyuto, iron clad 210 TF Denka gyuto, SS clad 135 TF Maboroshi petty...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## rob

lotfong said:


> stunning blade!
> do you know if his damascus is with Cruforge V? I've heard his cruV/15n20 dammy is great


This one is 1080/15n20 at 62HRC, i have a couple of his knives in CruForgeV which perform equally as well.


----------



## panda

Corradobrit1 said:


> Here you go. This one got hit a bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show your newest knife buy
> 
> 
> Welcoming the newest member to this small collection of rare and unusual TF Kurouchi finished knives. A Morihei Hisamoto W#1 210 gyuto (210x52 and 196g). Left to right 240 Morihei Hisamoto gyuto, iron clad 210 Morihei Hisamoto gyuto, iron clad 210 TF Denka gyuto, SS clad 135 TF Maboroshi petty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


those are not denka, entirely different line


----------



## minibatataman

TSF415 said:


> Any specs you requested when you ordered?


I wanted something around 250*55 with higher bevels, but heiji isn't one for accurate measurements and simply told me he'll make it over 50mm tall and bevels widers than 15mm. it turned out at 243*52, about 230g. bevels are 20mm wide


----------



## rob

thebradleycrew said:


> Really love this knife. If you get a chance to write up a little review, I'd love to hear about it; I've not used Salem's work but am always interested to see what he is putting out and wondering how they work in practice. Great specs and beautiful overall looks.


Hi mate, i have to admit i haven't used this particular knife. I own quite a few of Salem's knives and would say that he has the skills to make a knife perform exactly as intended. Some of mine are absolute lasers with a small amount of flex(amazing cutter with medium food release) , some older beefier knives (amazing food release and wedge slightly on really hard produce).
Not sure if you can see in the photos but this particular knife has Salem's compound S grind. I noticed most of his blades in the last year have a similar grind. I do have a few with this particular grind that i use regularly and would describe them as having a great balance of food release and cutting ability. Actually amazing food release with no wedging on harder produce. Fantastic all round cutters!
Hope this is of some help.


----------



## jonnachang

This is my Itou R2 damascus 240 gyuto. Although it’s not “new” it’s been re profiled by [email protected] JKI and a beautiful saya by Cody, so it’s new to me.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

That TF looks sweet man. I’m diggin the no hammer marks. Weight sounds great.


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> those are not denka, entirely different line


Check your facts. Thats a W#1 core Denka cleaver. Confirmed by Gaku. Maybe Bruce can confirm if the cladding is SS or iron.


----------



## friz

jonnachang said:


> This is my Itou R2 damascus 240 gyuto. Although it’s not “new” it’s been re profiled by [email protected] JKI and a beautiful saya by Cody, so it’s new to me.


Your knife Sir looks gorgeous!!!!


----------



## panda

Corradobrit1 said:


> Check your facts. Thats a W#1 core Denka cleaver. Confirmed by Gaku. Maybe Bruce can confirm if the cladding is SS or iron.


Oh I thought you were referring to morihei ones


----------



## panda

Robert Lavacca said:


> That TF looks sweet man. I’m diggin the no hammer marks. Weight sounds great.


Gaku said there are indeed hammer Mark's, just hard to see in the pics.


----------



## ian

panda said:


> Gaku said there are indeed hammer Mark's, just hard to see in the pics.



Yea, I can see them. Perhaps there's something about the finish that's different than the usual Denka finish that makes them harder to see.


----------



## Corradobrit1

ian said:


> Yea, I can see them. Perhaps there's something about the finish that's different than the usual Denka finish that makes them harder to see.


Its gone through a different pickling process which is why there's a variation in the Ku finish


----------



## ian

Hmm, are they fermented, do you think, or is it just a straight up vinegar pickle?


----------



## panda

ian said:


> Hmm, are they fermented, do you think, or is it just a straight up vinegar pickle?


Toe fungus starter


----------



## IsoJ

Finally, Tsourkan 240*55, 278gr light with ziricote handle.


----------



## lotfong

Couldn't wait to spoil this most excellent boi on onions. Salmon will come later to add some more patina. 
Milan Gravier (Marteau et Enclume) 
260mm sujihiki
Mild steel clad 135cr3


----------



## coffeelover191919

Dalstrong chinese knives are better than Victorninox, Wusthof, and <$250 made in Japan Gyutos. Change my mind!

edit: $250, to emphasize how good the chinese made knives on amazon are.


----------



## M1k3

coffeelover191919 said:


> Dalstrong chinese knives are better than Victorninox, Wusthof, and <$150 made in Japan Gyutos. Change my mind!


Takamura Chromax. Under $150. Change my mind!


----------



## Barmoley

coffeelover191919 said:


> Dalstrong chinese knives are better than Victorninox, Wusthof, and <$150 made in Japan Gyutos. Change my mind!


Kaeru < $150 and excellent. Gesshin Stainless is very good too for < $150. Gonbei AUS-10 is $160.


----------



## parbaked

$150 < Misono > Dalstrong


----------



## Dendrobatez

The only dalstrong I've used that I liked was a 270mm Shogun, its AUS10 and you could beat on it. Don't know pricing but its probably more than I'd pay for one. The rest are junk steel with bad HT. For under $150 though I'd just hound ebay or the BST until I found a steal.


----------



## labor of love

lotfong said:


> Couldn't wait to spoil this most excellent boi on onions. Salmon will come later to add some more patina.
> Milan Gravier (Marteau et Enclume)
> 260mm sujihiki
> Mild steel clad 135cr3View attachment 80501


Does this person have an IG?


----------



## lotfong

labor of love said:


> Does this person have an IG?


Oh yeah !! Here it is, have a look!
The guy does wonderful stuff. I'd say his work looks a bit like yanick puig's knives, he's also friends with him.





Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## lotfong

lotfong said:


> Oh yeah !! Here it is, have a look!
> The guy does wonderful stuff. I'd say his work looks a bit like yanick puig's knives, he's also friends with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com



It is also the same blacksmith that did @soigne_west gyuto from yesterday's review in this thread


----------



## rgriffeath

Nafzger Forge 7.5” Jasper Chef Knife

Blade: 52100 carbon steel @HRC 63
Handle: black walnut, jasper, onyx, copper

I’m stoked about this one!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Really like that, congrats!


----------



## panda

rgriffeath said:


> Nafzger Forge 7.5” Jasper Chef Knife
> 
> Blade: 52100 carbon steel @HRC 63
> Handle: black walnut, jasper, onyx, copper
> 
> I’m stoked about this one!


Can you ask how he did the forced patina? That looks cool af


----------



## rgriffeath

panda said:


> Can you ask how he did the forced patina? That looks cool af


Will do!


----------



## TSF415

labor of love said:


> Does this person have an IG?



I'll take it when youre done testing out the knife. lol


----------



## soigne_west

TSF415 said:


> I'll take it when youre done testing out the knife. lol




I was contemplating doing a PA. I even talked to him about it.


----------



## lotfong

soigne_west said:


> I was contemplating doing a PA. I even talked to him about it.


That's a great idea I feel like he would appreciate the visibility here and make for some happy new clients


----------



## lotfong

lotfong said:


> That's a great idea I feel like he would appreciate the visibility here and make for some happy new clients


i know I am a new member here but I'd gladly pass around my suji if you guys are willing to do it too


----------



## labor of love

soigne_west said:


> I was contemplating doing a PA. I even talked to him about it.


Where is yours?


----------



## soigne_west

Show your newest knife buy


Milan Gravier 220x58 Would love to hear your thoughts on this one after you have spent some time with it. Putting out some really nice looking product lately.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Barmoley

labor of love said:


> Where is yours?


He has a 300 gyuto available, you should get it since you are into longer knives these days. Go big or go home as they say.


It looks very good and symmetrical, too long for me, but looks good.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Two new toys:
* Laseur Chinese slicer/cleaver (210mmx90mm) in 52100 from Crocker Cutlery. Got the itch for one of these in a bad way after I missed one on BST a while back, so when Crocker announced that this one was coming on Instagram I set my watch  Sure enough, this is an absolute beast with slicing, with a nice aggressive balance despite the big comfy handle; I'm rotating out my Wat Pro nakiri in favor of this and may end up selling it. Edge wasn't awesome OOTB but cleaned up easily; it feels great on stones.
* S. Tanaka yanagiba (270mm) in iron-clad blue 2 from a trade with @ryanjams. I don't have any good fish in the house, so a real test will have to wait, but it looks awesome and feels great in the hand.


----------



## Michael Wilson

Goodtimerounder said:


> My Anryu AS 240mm gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 80478


I've got a pair of Anryu blue #1 san mai with hammer finished stainless. They are my consistently sharpest knives and a joy to use. Hope you like your Anryu!


----------



## Donald Roe

Chuckles said:


> I would buy a Shig to pull the handle off if I could get Stefan Keller to do the project.



lol send it all to me and I’ll do it


----------



## ModRQC

A calculated regression... also allowing me to confirm a theory.


----------



## IsoJ

ModRQC said:


> A calculated regression... also allowing me to confirm a theory.
> 
> View attachment 80605
> View attachment 80606
> View attachment 80607
> View attachment 80608


What is that theory? How is the Miyabi working?


----------



## ModRQC

Theory was that Zwilling had intended a certain point of balance for the Diplôme line no matter what type/size. And the same exact point of balance is found on this Miyabi brother.

Now thinking any Zwilling would be the same - except perhaps in cheap lines.


----------



## ModRQC

Didn't use it yet. I was first all in for a Honesuki, then realized I wouldn't do much of anything with it. Searched for cheaper pettys instead - wanted easy maintenance because it would see proteins in every use, but I wanted a good steel. Wanted one of those that had a Honesuki-er profile and tip, well over 30mm tall ideally. Miyabi calls this Shotoh. Any alternative with this tip and a good steel was quite more expensive - most had height of 27-30mm. Pure circumstances led me to discounted Miyabi event, and just browsed there a bit. There it was, this one. A bit on the short side but that goes well with my specific and rare use of a shorter knife. To me, a petty is a Santoku, and if not that, usually a short blade I use is a paring knife off board. However this will come handy - and I bet the girlfriend will love it. Slowly going to bring her to the dark side - she's mostly afraid of knives but made tremendous progress under some supervision, with some basic techniques. Dubiously this will be the first Wa-ish handle she'll ever use. 

I cannot say this was a good buy yet. But a boning knife I know of, and I wanted to try different - hence first seaching for Honesuki. And both boning and Honesuki (the trad single bevel thing) aren't exactly suited to do other chores around prepping proteins - I often marinate mine and start with some garlic/shallots/herbs and else before I get to the proteins. I like not having to bring out more than one knife for such expedited preps, and to have one that is great but low maintenance is a must.

To all extents, I'm guessing this will fare much better even in dedicated protein jobs than my Victorinox petty or boning. Can't wait to put it to test. One of these being a Pismo.

Edit: ah and of course this was discounted at one of those rare vendors I know off that don't charge PST shipping in Qc. That's a 10% off to add to the sale. All in all this was less expensive than a Sakai Takayuki GC 150mm - 27mm tall and looking exactly like any other western petty.


----------



## IsoJ

ModRQC said:


> Theory was that Zwilling had intended a certain point of balance for the Diplôme line no matter what type/size. And the same exact point of balance is found on this Miyabi brother.
> 
> Now thinking any Zwilling would be the same - except perhaps in cheap lines.
> 
> View attachment 80609


I see, my Zwilling Pro 8"chef has the same balance point


----------



## ModRQC

IsoJ said:


> I see, my Zwilling Pro 8"chef has the same balance point



What a surprise indeed...


----------



## esoo

The Zwilling Kramer's I've handled balance at the pinch.


----------



## ModRQC

These designed by Kramer. Same for that carbon they made with an italian designer - balance neutral.


----------



## dafox

ModRQC said:


> A calculated regression... also allowing me to confirm a theory.
> 
> View attachment 80605
> View attachment 80606
> View attachment 80607
> View attachment 80608


I've always wanted to try one of those, let us know what you think of it.

@K813zra has one and likes it.


----------



## Barashka

Takeshi Saji 155mm petty/minigyuto (depending where you look)

The handle is smaller then I'd like, quite short in fact.
No distal taper, really, and that was a bit disappointing.
Kinda sharp spine .. to be honest, expected that rounded.

... that said, excellent at cutting softer stuff, this is better at cutting fish then my deba .. just silly good. I don't get it. maybe the textured damascus, or maybe just the grind. Something about it is exceptional.

Other than the pointy spine, f&f is excellent.
Textured damascus is really textured, like nothing I've held before (granted somewhat limited experience).
I like green in general.
The box is a nice touch.


----------



## rob

Kaiden Oobunka.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

rob said:


> Kaiden Oobunka.
> View attachment 80740
> View attachment 80741



These are such dramatic knives.... I’d like to have one some day


----------



## rob

Salem Straub 265x56 Damascus Gyuto.
Abalone shell inlay handle.


----------



## Dendrobatez

rob said:


> Salem Straub 265x56 Damascus Gyuto.
> Abalone shell inlay handle.]



I saw that on his IG about a year ago, I remember thinking the handle shape at the rear was so cool, that and how perfectly everything fit.


----------



## BillHanna

Mazaki 150 petty from sharp knife shop


----------



## Campbell

rob said:


> Salem Straub 265x56 Damascus Gyuto.
> Abalone shell inlay handle.View attachment 80755
> View attachment 80756
> View attachment 80757
> View attachment 80758
> View attachment 80759
> View attachment 80760


Wild. Love the color of the damascus. How well does that grind work?


----------



## marc4pt0

rob said:


> Salem Straub 265x56 Damascus Gyuto.
> Abalone shell inlay handle.View attachment 80755
> View attachment 80756
> View attachment 80757
> View attachment 80758
> View attachment 80759
> View attachment 80760


Insane


----------



## ashy2classy

labor of love said:


> Does this person have an IG?


Another fantastic French maker. They know what's up over there.


----------



## labor of love

ashy2classy said:


> Another fantastic French maker. They know what's up over there.


Oh, I assume you have a 270mm then?


----------



## ashy2classy

labor of love said:


> Oh, I assume you have a 270mm then?


LMAO!!! No, but I've been following him for a while and would love to have one.


----------



## OldJoeClarke

Yoshimi Kato san suminigashi bunka R2.

Got myself this after two years of thinking yes/no/yes/no. Over here in the UK it is a bit pricey but the covid 19 threat made me pull the trigger, now or never type of situation. 
Man alive is this a laser and performer, zips through veggies like they are not there. Came a bit blunt but that is easily fixed and now it is pretty insane sharp.
On another forum, one I can't mention on this forum ;o) they did a pass around and a problem that came up was the suminigashi was grabby and caused problems with slipping through onions and the like. All I can say to that is bad technique as my one has none of these issues. It is a fantastic knife and looks so good. It is thinner than advertised I got 1.4mm on the the spine by the handle down to 1.3mm before the tip.


----------



## Hassanbensober

ExistentialHero said:


> Two new toys:
> * Laseur Chinese slicer/cleaver (210mmx90mm) in 52100 from Crocker Cutlery. Got the itch for one of these in a bad way after I missed one on BST a while back, so when Crocker announced that this one was coming on Instagram I set my watch  Sure enough, this is an absolute beast with slicing, with a nice aggressive balance despite the big comfy handle; I'm rotating out my Wat Pro nakiri in favor of this and may end up selling it. Edge wasn't awesome OOTB but cleaned up easily; it feels great on stones.
> * S. Tanaka yanagiba (270mm) in iron-clad blue 2 from a trade with @ryanjams. I don't have any good fish in the house, so a real test will have to wait, but it looks awesome and feels great in the hand.
> 
> View attachment 80555


Same knife from bst trade no? It’s a beauty.


----------



## Marco-otto

240mm Kagekiyo Blue #1 Gyuto


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Marco-otto said:


> 240mm Kagekiyo Blue #1 Gyuto
> 
> View attachment 80954
> 
> View attachment 80955
> View attachment 80956


I find myself quite envious of this one


----------



## labor of love

I also just opened my brand new kagekiyo. Kato passaround arrived today also.


----------



## Runner_up

Love seeing these Kagekiyo knives. Look so nice, one day I'll snag one.


----------



## marc4pt0

Seeing these Kagekiyo gyutos makes me miss mine. I need to find a JKI 240 version


----------



## Marco-otto

labor of love said:


> I also just opened my brand new kagekiyo. Kato passaround arrived today also.View attachment 80964
> View attachment 80965
> View attachment 80966
> View attachment 80967
> View attachment 80968



Is that the saya the knife came with (the picture with the Kagekiyo sitting on the black saya)? They seem to be a fair bit longer than the blade and I’ve noticed my blade length is actually around 230mm rather than 240mm


----------



## labor of love

I guess it’s a tad long. Doesn’t really bother me.


----------



## Dendrobatez

Just keep it in the saya or on the cutting board and you'll never even noticed the difference in size.


----------



## Marco-otto

Dendrobatez said:


> Just keep it in the saya or on the cutting board and you'll never even noticed the difference in size.



Very true! Must just be the OCD in me


----------



## Iggy

150 mm Petty, Cocobolo handle












Iggy


----------



## RockyBasel

Kagekiyo Ginsan and Toyoma - both 240


----------



## Runner_up

This is now the "Show your newest Kagekiyo buy" thread.

Love it


----------



## valgard

Iggy said:


> 150 mm Petty, Cocobolo handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iggy


That's so nice!


----------



## ian

labor of love said:


> I also just opened my brand new kagekiyo. Kato passaround arrived today also.View attachment 80964
> View attachment 80965
> View attachment 80966
> View attachment 80967
> View attachment 80968



which steel did you get? what do you think of the handle?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Iggy said:


> 150 mm Petty, Cocobolo handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iggy


Who did the handle work? Nice job.


----------



## valgard

Corradobrit1 said:


> Who did the handle work? Nice job.


Handle looks like original shape to me.


----------



## Iggy

valgard said:


> Handle looks like original shape to me.



That was exactly the intention  But no, it was purchased without handle.

Handle was done by @suntravel


----------



## Corradobrit1

Yeah I thought this was one from the recent JNS handleless sales.


----------



## Receiver52

Konosuke FM W1


----------



## labor of love

marc4pt0 said:


> Seeing these Kagekiyo gyutos makes me miss mine. I need to find a JKI 240 version


I still plan on grabbing the Wh1 whenever that drops.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Hassanbensober said:


> Same knife from bst trade no? It’s a beauty.



Hmm, yeah, I suppose the resemblance is pretty uncanny! Awesome knife, whatever its history.


----------



## Campbell

Iggy said:


> That was exactly the intention  But no, it was purchased without handle.
> 
> Handle was done by @suntravel


Love that handle, particularly how wide it is!


----------



## Midsummer

Marco-otto said:


> Is that the saya the knife came with (the picture with the Kagekiyo sitting on the black saya)? They seem to be a fair bit longer than the blade and I’ve noticed my blade length is actually around 230mm rather than 240mm



Hey.... You will find the 210 to measure 200 heal to tip and the 270 to measure 260 heal to tip. Handle to tip are at 210, 240, and 270. Seen frequently in knives from Sakai.

I have a 210 I bought from @nakneker some years ago. It is a lovely knife to cook with.


----------



## Midsummer

Blue 1
Lacquer handle
Nice cutter and a joy to sharpen.


----------



## soigne_west

It’s raining kagekiyo’s


----------



## labor of love

ian said:


> which steel did you get? what do you think of the handle?


Blue 1. Just touched it up w gesh 2k>aizu. Steel is very nice. 
I like the handle, might be slightly on the small side depending on one’s preferences. But it looks good and feels good.
Look at all this exposed core steel. Very thin at the edge.


----------



## Gregmega

Iggy said:


> 150 mm Petty, Cocobolo handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iggy


I have one of these, it’s become one of my most used knives at the house. Love it.


----------



## Gregmega

Midsummer said:


> View attachment 81114
> 
> 
> Blue 1
> Lacquer handle
> Nice cutter and a joy to sharpen.


I have one of these from the original run I think 7-8 years ago?(!!) in the black lacquer set up. Sweet knife, shame it never sees the boards anymore tho.


----------



## thebradleycrew

A couple of the dozen plus new ones since my last post here. Raquin 190mm Boxwood handle, 145sc/damascus in the background and Raquin 280mm Oak handle, 145sc/iron in the front. Getting ready to prep some pork for seasoning in advance of a slow cooked chile verde.


----------



## ian

labor of love said:


> Blue 1. Just touched it up w gesh 2k>aizu. Steel is very nice.
> I like the handle, might be slightly on the small side depending on one’s preferences. But it looks good and feels good.
> Look at all this exposed core steel. Very thin at the edge.
> View attachment 81115



Yum. So the handle’s not too slick? I admit that’s one of the reasons I haven’t bought a Kagekiyo by now. May have to reassess. My bank account does not appreciate this.

I also notice that the current batch of Blue 1 knives seem taller than I expected/remember, eg the 240’s at 50mm. They also have this slight backsweep to the heel that just came into some of the Tanaka knives that Strata carries. Wonder if this is all new for the Kagekiyos, or if I’m just misremembering.


----------



## marc4pt0

labor of love said:


> I still plan on grabbing the Wh1 whenever that drops.


The green lacquered handle is what stopped me when they first came out. They do look nice though


----------



## IronBalloon

Thank you Preizzo!


Mazaki KU 270 arrived today; so far I’m very much in love. Matteo was a breeze to deal with and a really nice guy.





Can’t wait to get stuck in and see how it is to use!


----------



## labor of love

ian said:


> Yum. So the handle’s not too slick? I admit that’s one of the reasons I haven’t bought a Kagekiyo by now. May have to reassess. My bank account does not appreciate this.
> 
> I also notice that the current batch of Blue 1 knives seem taller than I expected/remember, eg the 240’s at 50mm. They also have this slight backsweep to the heel that just came into some of the Tanaka knives that Strata carries. Wonder if this is all new for the Kagekiyos, or if I’m just misremembering.


The handle is very smooth. I’ll be using it this evening at work to get a better feel for it. The way the spine is shaped is cool too.


----------



## panda

The profile is so nice on this denka. 



Feels good to have a fat spine. Cuts like a wide bevel with tall shinogi and rounded shoulders. I'm going to add some.convexity cause I prefer asymmetric.

Came with a belt edge but sharp and toothy. Will put a gesh 4k edge on it tomorrow.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Those ginsan kagekiyo’s are sweet man. Would love the 270. Blue 270’s are beauties too.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

panda said:


> The profile is so nice on this denka. View attachment 81157
> 
> Feels good to have a fat spine. Cuts like a wide bevel with tall shinogi and rounded shoulders.  I'm going to add some.convexity cause I prefer asymmetric.
> 
> Came with a belt edge but sharp and toothy. Will put a gesh 4k edge on it tomorrow.



when I got my first mab the edge looked and felt over polished. It also looked like a sloppy job on the stones or whatever they were using. Gotta say though it stuck right in the my thumb nail and ending up being pretty damn sharp. I remember using it at work on and off for a couple weeks before putting a fresh edge on it. Looks good man


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> The profile is so nice on this denka. View attachment 81157
> 
> Feels good to have a fat spine. Cuts like a wide bevel with tall shinogi and rounded shoulders. I'm going to add some.convexity cause I prefer asymmetric.
> 
> Came with a belt edge but sharp and toothy. Will put a gesh 4k edge on it tomorrow.


Gesshin 4K gets a really nice toothy edge on these TF's. Plus it will fix the inevitable microchipping the rough factory finish encourages.
Lets see the choil, DT and full profile on this custom beauty.


----------



## Josh

IsoJ said:


> Kamon 265*60, bogoak handle with copper endcaps(extra handle oak with g10 endcaps)
> 
> 
> View attachment 77124
> 
> View attachment 77125
> 
> View attachment 77126
> View attachment 77127
> View attachment 77128
> View attachment 77129


how is it - a daily? a laser? heavy in the hand?


----------



## ian

panda said:


> The profile is so nice on this denka. View attachment 81157
> 
> Feels good to have a fat spine. Cuts like a wide bevel with tall shinogi and rounded shoulders. I'm going to add some.convexity cause I prefer asymmetric.
> 
> Came with a belt edge but sharp and toothy. Will put a gesh 4k edge on it tomorrow.



Burgers?


----------



## panda

ian said:


> Burgers?


Yup


----------



## panda

Corradobrit1 said:


> Gesshin 4K gets a really nice toothy edge on these TF's. Plus it will fix the inevitable microchipping the rough factory finish encourages.
> Lets see the choil, DT and full profile on this custom beauty.


i thought my gesh 4k would be here by today, i didnt look at the tracking, due in tomorrow so i wont hit it on stones til friday.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Well, today was just a really good day. Four new arrivals:
1. Watanabe custom - Blue 2, soft iron cladding, 250x60mm; no handle specified, going to get it thinner then put a nice handle on it. Includes the worlds longest tang free of charge. 
2. Kemadi cleaver (thanks @bruce8088) with Bulat, ironwood handle, and saya; I understand it to be the first cleaver made my Kemadi, cool.
3. Raquin 215mm with a really small handle of old micarta (thanks @bryan03!); it's his KT grind, and the knife weighs in at a whopping 240 grams, neutral balance point due to heavier than normal handle. Gorgeous. 
4. For the tactical crowd, a Microtech Troodon Carbon. XHP steel, double edge. Sweet EDC. 

Time to get cutting.


----------



## madelinez

I really like that custom Wat, the profile and heel height look like a lot of fun. Do you mind me asking how much that set you back?


----------



## thebradleycrew

madelinez said:


> I really like that custom Wat, the profile and heel height look like a lot of fun. Do you mind me asking how much that set you back?


I don't mind at all. $431.05, plus shipping. No handle.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Glad Bruce's choppa went to a worthy new owner.


----------



## Runner_up

thebradleycrew said:


> 1. Watanabe custom - Blue 2, soft iron cladding, 250x60mm; no handle specified, going to get it thinner then put a nice handle on it. Includes the worlds longest tang free of charge.
> 
> View attachment 81218



Nice score. I REALLY like the look of that watanabe.


----------



## esoo

thebradleycrew said:


> Well, today was just a really good day. Four new arrivals:
> 3. Raquin 215mm with a really small handle of old micarta (thanks @bryan03!); it's his KT grind, and the knife weighs in at a whopping 240 grams, neutral balance point due to heavier than normal handle. Gorgeous.



Damn, that is a nice looking knife. Been looking at Bryan’s work lately and really digging it.


----------



## Barmoley

thebradleycrew said:


> Well, today was just a really good day. Four new arrivals:
> 1. Watanabe custom - Blue 2, soft iron cladding, 250x60mm; no handle specified, going to get it thinner then put a nice handle on it. Includes the worlds longest tang free of charge.
> 2. Kemadi cleaver (thanks @bruce8088) with Bulat, ironwood handle, and saya; I understand it to be the first cleaver made my Kemadi, cool.
> 3. Raquin 215mm with a really small handle of old micarta (thanks @bryan03!); it's his KT grind, and the knife weighs in at a whopping 240 grams, neutral balance point due to heavier than normal handle. Gorgeous.
> 4. For the tactical crowd, a Microtech Troodon Carbon. XHP steel, double edge. Sweet EDC.
> 
> Time to get cutting.
> View attachment 81218


Is it bulat core or full bulat?


----------



## labor of love

@thebradleycrew can I get a wat choil shot?


----------



## thebradleycrew

esoo said:


> Damn, that is a nice looking knife. Been looking at Bryan’s work lately and really digging it.


Highly recommend @bryan03 work. His knives are


----------



## thebradleycrew

labor of love said:


> @thebradleycrew can I get a wat choil shot?


For sure. See below. I didn't mention it in the post, but this is 339 grams with no handle. Take that for what you will. I'm going to do some mid-knife thinning (it's really thin behind the edge as you'd expect). 


The iron cladding is heavier than the stainless (which I know you know) and the knife has a very thick neck/spine almost more Kato like.


----------



## panda

thebradleycrew said:


> Well, today was just a really good day. Four new arrivals:
> 1. Watanabe custom - Blue 2, soft iron cladding, 250x60mm; no handle specified, going to get it thinner then put a nice handle on it. Includes the worlds longest tang free of charge.
> 2. Kemadi cleaver (thanks @bruce8088) with Bulat, ironwood handle, and saya; I understand it to be the first cleaver made my Kemadi, cool.
> 3. Raquin 215mm with a really small handle of old micarta (thanks @bryan03!); it's his KT grind, and the knife weighs in at a whopping 240 grams, neutral balance point due to heavier than normal handle. Gorgeous.
> 4. For the tactical crowd, a Microtech Troodon Carbon. XHP steel, double edge. Sweet EDC.
> 
> Time to get cutting.
> View attachment 81218


i thought that was a peeler for a second until i took a second look, lol


----------



## rob

Haburn 250x56 San Mai Gyuto.


----------



## Barmoley

rob said:


> Haburn 250x56 San Mai Gyuto.
> View attachment 81237
> View attachment 81239
> View attachment 81238


Very nice. What's the core steel.


----------



## rob

Barmoley said:


> Very nice. What's the core steel.


52100.


----------



## valgard

thebradleycrew said:


> Well, today was just a really good day. Four new arrivals:
> 1. Watanabe custom - Blue 2, soft iron cladding, 250x60mm; no handle specified, going to get it thinner then put a nice handle on it. Includes the worlds longest tang free of charge.
> 2. Kemadi cleaver (thanks @bruce8088) with Bulat, ironwood handle, and saya; I understand it to be the first cleaver made my Kemadi, cool.
> 3. Raquin 215mm with a really small handle of old micarta (thanks @bryan03!); it's his KT grind, and the knife weighs in at a whopping 240 grams, neutral balance point due to heavier than normal handle. Gorgeous.
> 4. For the tactical crowd, a Microtech Troodon Carbon. XHP steel, double edge. Sweet EDC.
> 
> Time to get cutting.
> View attachment 81218


how bad is it that I thought the tactical knife was a potato peeler? Gorgeous knives, I love that Raquin especially.


----------



## valgard

panda said:


> i thought that was a peeler for a second until i took a second look, lol


LOL, I had the same first impression


----------



## daddy yo yo

thebradleycrew said:


> Well, today was just a really good day. Four new arrivals:
> 1. Watanabe custom - Blue 2, soft iron cladding, 250x60mm; no handle specified, going to get it thinner then put a nice handle on it. Includes the worlds longest tang free of charge.
> 2. Kemadi cleaver (thanks @bruce8088) with Bulat, ironwood handle, and saya; I understand it to be the first cleaver made my Kemadi, cool.
> 3. Raquin 215mm with a really small handle of old micarta (thanks @bryan03!); it's his KT grind, and the knife weighs in at a whopping 240 grams, neutral balance point due to heavier than normal handle. Gorgeous.
> 4. For the tactical crowd, a Microtech Troodon Carbon. XHP steel, double edge. Sweet EDC.
> 
> Time to get cutting.
> View attachment 81218


I wouldn’t call that a bad day...


----------



## Midsummer

valgard said:


> LOL, I had the same first impression


3+


----------



## preizzo

IronBalloon said:


> Thank you Preizzo!
> 
> 
> Mazaki KU 270 arrived today; so far I’m very much in love. Matteo was a breeze to deal with and a really nice guy.
> 
> View attachment 81146
> 
> Can’t wait to get stuck in and see how it is to use!


Maziking is always happy to help others


----------



## RockyBasel

Amazing knives! Ikeda 210 mm honyaki


----------



## daddy yo yo

RockyBasel said:


> Amazing knives! Ikeda 210 mm honyaki


Not only the Honyakis!


----------



## RockyBasel

All of them - the mazaki looks amazing - don’t know where to buy one that is 2020 stock- he is improving so much each year from what I gather


----------



## Migraine

Anyone grab one of the 2nd batch of Kamon production knives? Interested to hear how they are once received.


----------



## IsoJ

Josh said:


> how is it - a daily? a laser? heavy in the hand?



It is not a laser, weights around 250gr and has a distal taper and aggressive S-grind. For my hand it feels a lighter/nimble knife than you could think based on weight. It has the very thin and pointy tip which I am getting still used to. I don't use it daily, but I enjoy it every time I use it. I try to rotate my knives as much as possible(I'm a home cook) one knife might get used 1-10 times a month...Based on this knife, I strongly recommend Bens work and he is an great guy to deal with.


----------



## Runner_up

My Denka gyuto direct from the Man himself landed yesterday. It's a big boi. Has been sitting in a Tokyo post office since April 20th - so just over a month from placing the order to delivery. I figured I would be waiting much longer due to covid delays.

275mm x 58mm, 284g -










I can't believe how well balanced and nimble this knife feels. Balance point is right on the second to last kanji, bang on for pinch grip. This is the first TF I received directly that wasn't screaming sharp out of the box. Sharpened and used for dinner last night. The knife is motherfu!#ing Godzilla - just destroys everything in it's path.


----------



## JayS20

thebradleycrew said:


> Highly recommend @bryan03 work. His knives are


Any tips how to get one? Been trying a few times to no avail, one time had the chance to get a Nakiri but went for the Gyuto and missed it.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Barmoley said:


> Is it bulat core or full bulat?


Great question. Full bulat for mine.


----------



## thebradleycrew

JayS20 said:


> Any tips how to get one? Been trying a few times to no avail, one time had the chance to get a Nakiri but went for the Gyuto and missed it.


Keep trying! You will get one eventually, I promise.


----------



## thebradleycrew

valgard said:


> how bad is it that I thought the tactical knife was a potato peeler? Gorgeous knives, I love that Raquin especially.


That would be one sweet peeler. But no, it's an OTF automatic beauty of engineering. Great EDC knife.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Runner_up said:


> My Denka gyuto direct from the Man himself landed yesterday. It's a big boi. Has been sitting in a Tokyo post office since April 20th - so just over a month from placing the order to delivery. I figured I would be waiting much longer due to covid delays.
> 
> 275mm x 58mm, 284g -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how well balanced and nimble this knife feels. Balance point is right on the second to last kanji, bang on for pinch grip. This is the first TF I received directly that wasn't screaming sharp out of the box. Sharpened and used for dinner last night. The knife is motherfu!#ing Godzilla - just destroys everything in it's path.


So shipped April 20th and EMS service was put on temporary hold to USA April 23rd. Hopefully this means they are getting through the backlog and will resume EMS service again in the next week or two.

Great looking Denka. I love the orange 'patina' some of these blades get in the Kurouchi


----------



## Barmoley

thebradleycrew said:


> Great question. Full bulat for mine.


Nice, have always been interested in bulat, just for the hell of it and historic references. Oh and it can look very cool.


----------



## Runner_up

Corradobrit1 said:


> Great looking Denka. I love the orange 'patina' some of these blades get in the Kurouchi



I actually was wondering about that this morning and was going to post a separate thread. Do you know why this occurs? In the direct sunlight coming in it was very noticeable. My Denka santoku has it too and I see it in pictures online of other Denkas. Even have seen threads where folks thought it was rust (hello, stainless cladding?). I think it looks really neat.


It's an excellent knife. Another TF with a perfect, thin, even grind. I'm sure there will be some low spots on the blade road like every single other Jknife but I don't see or feel anything deep in the slightest. Straight as an arrow down both spine and edge. Very even cladding line on both sides - forging accuracy is on point. All of my TF's have different profiles and they have all been awesome. Great service as always from Gaku at TF, knife came gift wrapped and came with extras (a tenugui this time).


----------



## M1k3

Garlic is known to cause orange/red reaction.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Runner_up said:


> I actually was wondering about that this morning and was going to post a separate thread. Do you know why this occurs? In the direct sunlight coming in it was very noticeable. My Denka santoku has it too and I see it in pictures online of other Denkas. Even have seen threads where folks thought it was rust (hello, stainless cladding?). I think it looks really neat.


I think its a type of oxidation, maybe not in the steel per se, but on the outer 'skin'. I wouldn't classify it as traditional rust. Its doesn't rub off or leave orange marks on towels when wiped. It doesn't get worse either over time. I think it adds character and would choose an example with it over one without.


----------



## Corradobrit1

M1k3 said:


> Garlic is known to cause orange/red reaction.


I don't think garlic is part of the manufacture process...... or maybe it is..


----------



## Runner_up

@M1k3 Naw this is different. It's a reddish orange color underneath the KU finish. It comes like this brand new. I don't see it on every Denka but a pretty fair amount. Here's a pic from the web that illustrates:


----------



## Corradobrit1

This is one of my all time fav Denka pics


----------



## M1k3

Runner_up said:


> @M1k3 Naw this is different. It's a reddish orange color underneath the KU finish. It comes like this brand new. I don't see it on every Denka but a pretty fair amount. Here's a pic from the web that illustrates:View attachment 81284


Oh! I didn't realize it was new.


----------



## ma_sha1

Maybe the TF KU is a layer of steel/iron coated over stainless cladding?


----------



## marc4pt0

tf’s are neat. 
But Raders are so badass:


----------



## TSF415

A little shout out to @NO ChoP! and my crappy photography skills. I wasn't in the market for a 180mm but was offered a damn good deal so now I have a really cool 180mm. The custom handle and saya are a lot nicer in person than in pics.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Marc that Rader is amazing.


----------



## cheflarge

marc4pt0 said:


> tf’s are neat.
> But Raders are so badass:
> View attachment 81294
> View attachment 81296
> View attachment 81297


What a frickin stunner!


----------



## ma_sha1

That Rader s-grind is amazing indeed!


----------



## rob

marc4pt0 said:


> tf’s are neat.
> But Raders are so badass:
> View attachment 81294
> View attachment 81296
> View attachment 81297


Love the Rader.


----------



## Corradobrit1

marc4pt0 said:


> tf’s are neat.
> But Raders are so badass:
> View attachment 81294
> View attachment 81296
> View attachment 81297


But can they cut butter and carrots


----------



## Barmoley

marc4pt0 said:


> tf’s are neat.
> But Raders are so badass:
> View attachment 81294
> View attachment 81296
> View attachment 81297


That 5 steel is amazing. One day, one day almost got the other 5 steel you got, didn't have enough money at the time, still regret it.


----------



## Michael Wilson

marc4pt0 said:


> tf’s are neat.
> But Raders are so badass:
> View attachment 81294
> View attachment 81296
> View attachment 81297


That is the singular prettiest knife I have ever seen. Just WOW!!!


----------



## marc4pt0

Corradobrit1 said:


> But can they cut butter and carrots



Life is not just about carrots. And one would be hard pressed to convince me a tf cuts better overall. Not knocking the tf, it's just not a Rader.


----------



## Chamber

thebradleycrew said:


> Well, today was just a really good day. Four new arrivals:
> 1. Watanabe custom - Blue 2, soft iron cladding, 250x60mm; no handle specified, going to get it thinner then put a nice handle on it. Includes the worlds longest tang free of charge.
> 2. Kemadi cleaver (thanks @bruce8088) with Bulat, ironwood handle, and saya; I understand it to be the first cleaver made my Kemadi, cool.
> 3. Raquin 215mm with a really small handle of old micarta (thanks @bryan03!); it's his KT grind, and the knife weighs in at a whopping 240 grams, neutral balance point due to heavier than normal handle. Gorgeous.
> 4. For the tactical crowd, a Microtech Troodon Carbon. XHP steel, double edge. Sweet EDC.
> 
> Time to get cutting.
> View attachment 81218



Love that Raquin. If you ever want to part ways with it LMK!


----------



## Chamber

Isasmedjan 230 x 53 x 5.3mm at the handle and 0.7mm at the tip, 225g . Feels like a workhorse but cuts like a lightsaber. And dat kasumi finish


----------



## marc4pt0

@Chamber is that the one that was just recently auctioned? I had to really struggle not to bid up for it.


----------



## Chamber

marc4pt0 said:


> @Chamber is that the one that was just recently auctioned? I had to really struggle not to bid up for it.



Yessir! Just arrived today and I absolutely love this knife. Can’t say enough about Jonas and his craftsmanship.


----------



## Barmoley

marc4pt0 said:


> Life is not just about carrots. And one would be hard pressed to convince me a tf cuts better overall. Not knocking the tf, it's just not a Rader.


Tried TF still have it good knife. Raider haven't tried, they sure are beautiful, especially the 5 steel and handles look super comfortable.


----------



## Barmoley

marc4pt0 said:


> @Chamber is that the one that was just recently auctioned? I had to really struggle not to bid up for it.


Me too and I have one that is very similar and one on order.


----------



## Gregmega

Sneak Peak


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 81321
> 
> Sneak Peak


Happy Birthday


----------



## panda

marc4pt0 said:


> Life is not just about carrots. And one would be hard pressed to convince me a tf cuts better overall. Not knocking the tf, it's just not a Rader.


I've used a rader before (brand new), it was pretty unspectacular cutter.. amazing fit&finish though. Profile solid as well.

My TF also not a spectacular cutter, haha.


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> My TF also not a spectacular cutter, haha.


Did you put on the Gesshin 4K or a good Jnat suita yet? I can guarantee you won't be disappointed


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> Happy Birthday


Thanks . 240 it ended up.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> Thanks . 240 it ended up.


Height?


----------



## Pauldoduy

KAI Shun Tsuyu chef's utility knife 8" limited 5 million anniversary edition. It's really rare at the moment. It's a new one and never cut. I bought it from KAI Hong Kong in last year. Hope you will like it.


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> Height?


51. Thanks for the heads up. The 225 turned out to be closer to the hito specs, which would’ve been fine given the absolute perfection that this 240 turned out to be. But this is just a pure specimen of generational knowledge and sacrifice. Truly stunning. Really the only knife I have that rivals it is the ashi.


----------



## IsoJ

Munetoshi has arrived


----------



## rob

Greg Cimms San Mai 5200 Nakiri.


----------



## Migraine

Holy...


----------



## marc4pt0

Chamber said:


> Yessir! Just arrive today and I absolutely love this knife. Can’t say enough about Jonas and his craftsmanship.



when you say things like that it makes me regret not bidding
But congrats! It looks spot on for sure


----------



## marc4pt0

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 81321
> 
> Sneak Peak



Holy crapoly! looking fwd to seeing more pics. And happy birthday!


----------



## roughrider

rob said:


> Greg Cimms San Mai 5200 Nakiri.
> View attachment 81352
> View attachment 81350
> View attachment 81353
> View attachment 81351
> View attachment 81353




That's stunning.


----------



## ian

panda said:


> I've used a rader before (brand new), it was pretty unspectacular cutter.. amazing fit&finish though. Profile solid as well.
> 
> My TF also not a spectacular cutter, haha.



Say more. Gonna thin the ****er?


----------



## Chamber

marc4pt0 said:


> when you say things like that it makes me regret not bidding
> But congrats! It looks spot on for sure



Thanks and gonna be honest I’m glad you didn’t bid LOL.


----------



## Horsemover

Raquin 215 x 55 wrought iron and 145sc


----------



## cheflarge

rob said:


> Greg Cimms San Mai 5200 Nakiri.
> View attachment 81352
> View attachment 81350
> View attachment 81353
> View attachment 81351
> View attachment 81353


Love his work!


----------



## luther

Horsemover said:


> Raquin 215 x 55 wrought iron and 145sc
> 
> View attachment 81367
> View attachment 81368


Did I mention that I'm a big fan of wrought iron?


----------



## Horsemover

luther said:


> Did I mention that I'm a big fan of wrought iron?



I need to get some better pictures but up close those layers are spectacular.


----------



## marc4pt0

Horsemover said:


> Raquin 215 x 55 wrought iron and 145sc
> 
> View attachment 81367
> View attachment 81368


This one rocks! Love that profile


----------



## panda

ian said:


> Say more. Gonna thin the ****er?


Thin left side. Cut large bevel on right and then convex that.


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> Thin left side. Cut large bevel on right and then convex that.


Thats equivalent to painting a mustache on the Mona Lisa.


----------



## ian

Fair comparison. The Mona Lisa is also probably not a spectacular cutter. But she has limitless potential!


----------



## Eloh

... i had to try this little Gyuto from Alfredsson Knives from his budget line 'soshap', such a cool little performer for that money. 200x50mm [email protected] Mono with burnt oak.


----------



## soigne_west

Mona Lisa had 5 children... I’ll bet she was at least a decent cutter.


----------



## esoo

It was on sale. I wanted a nakiri, and this suited just fine.


----------



## panda

Corradobrit1 said:


> Thats equivalent to painting a mustache on the Mona Lisa.


More like putting her on a workout plan


----------



## holdmyphone

Received this Masashi recently. So far it's been light and nimble and nothing but a joy. I can't say enough good things about it, really impressed by this maker.


----------



## ian

Nice. Looks like a tall Gengetsu. 

Maybe all knives are looking the same to me today. Sign of senility. Gotta go lie down.


----------



## holdmyphone

ian said:


> Nice. Looks like a tall Gengetsu.
> 
> Maybe all knives are looking the same to me today. Sign of senility. Gotta go lie down.



It does look *suspiciously* like a gengetsu, doesn't it? Makes you wonder...


----------



## valgard

holdmyphone said:


> Received this Masashi recently. So far it's been light and nimble and nothing but a joy. I can't say enough good things about it, really impressed by this maker.View attachment 81437


New model from clean-cut? Looks pretty nice!


----------



## ian

holdmyphone said:


> It does look *suspiciously* like a gengetsu, doesn't it? Makes you wonder...




For some reason, I was assuming that Gengetsu was made by Yoshikane, based primarily on the fact that @daveb likes both of them.


----------



## valgard

Not new knives but back from some Saya work


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Man that 270 denka is a beast! I think i’ll grab a 270 mab one day. Denka is way out of my price range lol!


----------



## Campbell

valgard said:


> Not new knives but back from some Saya work
> 
> View attachment 81445
> View attachment 81446


Whoever did your sayas did a nice job matching the oak.


----------



## holdmyphone

valgard said:


> New model from clean-cut? Looks pretty nice!



This one is from Aframes.



ian said:


> For some reason, I was assuming that Gengetsu was made by Yoshikane, based primarily on the fact that @daveb likes both of them.



That would make sense, Yoshikane profile looks like the gengetsu. It seems likely that these knives are cousins.


----------



## daveb

holdmyphone said:


> Received this Masashi recently. So far it's been light and nimble and nothing but a joy. I can't say enough good things about it, really impressed by this maker.View attachment 81437





ian said:


> Nice. Looks like a tall Gengetsu.
> 
> Maybe all knives are looking the same to me today. Sign of senility. Gotta go lie down.




Damn, thought it was my Gengetsu at first. I can see the extra height, might even like it. Did like a Masashi SLD which was also tall.

OP - What's that puppy weigh?


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Nice. Looks like a tall Gengetsu.
> 
> Maybe all knives are looking the same to me today. Sign of senility. Gotta go lie down.


Maybe you need a Gengetsu again?


----------



## JayS20

Everyone needs a Gengetsu in his life.


----------



## daveb

"a"? Did you say "a"?

People just don't understand.....


----------



## holdmyphone

daveb said:


> OP - What's that puppy weigh?



~150g, this one is the 210.


----------



## daveb

I so don't need another knife. But if I did......

Look forward to hearing how you like it.


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> Maybe you need a Gengetsu again?



Could be. I had a 210, and would get a 240 if I was going to get another. The profile on the 210 wasn’t quite perfect for me. It was a little too flat for me (and my not-so-flat cutting boards) toward the heel, with a slightly too aggressive upswing near the tip. I tend to like super low tips and gentle curvature the whole way, for better or worse. The food separation was phenomenal though. One of the best cutters I’ve handled for sure.

(I guess this profile issue could be fixed, but I just wanted to try more knives. The 210 was a bit light for me, too, and I wanted a bit more height.)


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Could be. I had a 210, and would get a 240 if I was going to get another. The profile on the 210 wasn’t quite perfect for me. It was a little too flat for me (and my not-so-flat cutting boards) toward the heel, with a slightly too aggressive upswing near the tip. I tend to like super low tips and gentle curvature the whole way, for better or worse. The food separation was phenomenal though. One of the best cutters I’ve handled for sure.
> 
> (I guess this profile issue could be fixed, but I just wanted to try more knives. The 210 was a bit light for me, too, and I wanted a bit more height.)


Oh, yeah. I like the profile myself. I get to use flat cutting boards also. The Ikazuchi profile sounds more like your style.


----------



## M1k3

daveb said:


> "a"? Did you say "a"?
> 
> People just don't understand.....


Have to start somewhere.


----------



## panda

Did a quick 10min geometry tweaking with cho400 and gesh 4k. Improved food release. 

I found it odd but the grind is better at the heel than the rest of the blade.


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> Oh, yeah. I like the profile myself. I get to use flat cutting boards also. The Ikazuchi profile sounds more like your style.



Ikazuchi seems like too much curve for me, actually. I guess I’m just describing a KS profile. *shrug*

The Gengetsu profile was pretty sweet. I’m just nitpicking, since, well, we’re on a whole forum about kitchen knives.


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> Did a quick 10min geometry tweaking with cho400 and gesh 4k. Improved food release.
> 
> I found it odd but the grind is better at the heel than the rest of the blade. View attachment 81450
> 
> View attachment 81449
> View attachment 81451
> View attachment 81452


Its prob thinner at the heel. Is this soft steel clad? I see a LOT of patina along the grind.


----------



## panda

yeah soft iron cladding. i swear the heat treat on the core white1 feels harder than from maboroshi. perhaps because different cladding.. i freaking love this steel so much. even burr formation is super stable and crisp.

also, the handle is freaking huge, lol. i like fatter handles but this too big even for me.


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> yeah soft iron cladding. i swear the heat treat on the core white1 feels harder than from maboroshi. perhaps because different cladding.. i freaking love this steel so much. even burr formation is super stable and crisp.
> 
> also, the handle is freaking huge, lol. i like fatter handles but this too big even for me.


These are forged by a different guy. That might have something to do with the end result. A nice Jnat polish along the blade road might change the reactivity in a positive way.


----------



## soigne_west

Marius 240x55
Wrought clad 1.2562
Reindeer Antler and bog handle.


----------



## valgard

soigne_west said:


> Marius 240x55
> Wrought clad 1.2562
> Reindeer Antler and bog handle.
> 
> View attachment 81454
> View attachment 81455
> View attachment 81453


This one is super sexy, I was eyebanging it when he posted it.


----------



## soigne_west

valgard said:


> This one is super sexy, I was eyebanging it when he posted it.



Thought so too. What you can’t see in the photos is some crazy colors on the blade.


----------



## Horsemover

The Yanick arrived today after a long wait. 285 x 57 242g. This thing is super nimble for the size and his wrought iron is fantastic. Love this one.


----------



## IsoJ

soigne_west said:


> Marius 240x55
> Wrought clad 1.2562
> Reindeer Antler and bog handle.
> 
> View attachment 81454
> View attachment 81455
> View attachment 81453


Beautiful, congrats


----------



## valgard

Horsemover said:


> The Yanick arrived today after a long wait. 285 x 57 242g. This thing is super nimble for the size and his wrought iron is fantastic. Love this one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81457
> View attachment 81458
> View attachment 81460


What a beauty


----------



## YumYumSauce

Not a purchase but new acquisition. My dad found one of his old kits while we were cleaning and gave it to me. Its probably been tucked away for close to 20 years now. Havent cleaned it up or anything yet. Too bad Im left handed


----------



## Xenif

Mazaki KU 240, Im sure you guys are bored of this one by now


----------



## TSF415

Xenif said:


> Mazaki KU 240, Im sure you guys are bored of this one by now
> 
> View attachment 81487
> 
> View attachment 81488
> 
> View attachment 81489


Where did this one come from?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Xenif said:


> Mazaki KU 240, Im sure you guys are bored of this one by now
> 
> View attachment 81487
> 
> View attachment 81488
> 
> View attachment 81489


Bored? Nope!


----------



## Codered

Horsemover said:


> The Yanick arrived today after a long wait. 285 x 57 242g. This thing is super nimble for the size and his wrought iron is fantastic. Love this one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81457
> View attachment 81458
> View attachment 81460


Wow this looks like a cleaner, better profiled Raquin and with better executed kurouchi. Visually I like this much more. Please let us know what steel does he use how is the heat treat.


----------



## Xenif

TSF415 said:


> Where did this one come from?


 This one is from a local knife shop near me, Sharp Knife Shop. I thought If I had to spend some knife money might as well let my local shop take my money.


----------



## JayS20

Xenif said:


> This one is from a local knife shop near me, Sharp Knife Shop. I thought If I had to spend some knife money might as well let my local shop take my money.


Thought so but wasn't sure. Interested how you like it. Gage is a really nice guy.


----------



## esoo

Xenif said:


> This one is from a local knife shop near me, Sharp Knife Shop. I thought If I had to spend some knife money might as well let my local shop take my money.



Thought the exact same thing when I just bought my Mazaki nakiri. The sale of course didn't hurt....


----------



## Receiver52

Gage taught me how to sharpen and I bought my first 2 Jknives from him. Super nice guy and since he’s in my home town, I try to support him as much as I can.


----------



## rob

Xenif said:


> Mazaki KU 240, Im sure you guys are bored of this one by now
> 
> View attachment 81487
> 
> View attachment 81488
> 
> View attachment 81489


Nope not bored. Love mine.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Horsemover said:


> The Yanick arrived today after a long wait. 285 x 57 242g. This thing is super nimble for the size and his wrought iron is fantastic. Love this one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81457
> View attachment 81458
> View attachment 81460


Any chance at a review of this specimen in the future? She is a beauty and I would love to hear more about Yanick’s work.... he is definitely on my radar, and this makes me want to know more about them.


----------



## Gregmega




----------



## thebradleycrew

It was a good week. After the last batch earlier this week I ended today with this beauty from Yanick Puig. just gorgeous in the hand. One piece Ziricote handle, clean and simple. Beautiful KU finish. 135Cr3 core, wrought iron cladding - bands and layers for days. 265mm, 59mm at the heel, 209 grams. Handles like a 240 in hand.


----------



## valgard

Glad to see lots more of Yanick's knives make their way to this thread.


----------



## thebradleycrew

valgard said:


> Glad to see lots more of Yanick's knives make their way to this thread.


I'm glad to be able to post one! Great stuff.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 81583
> View attachment 81584
> View attachment 81585
> View attachment 81586
> View attachment 81587
> View attachment 81584


Gorgeous, but how does it cut, feel on the board and in the hand? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> Gorgeous, but how does it cut, feel on the board and in the hand? Enquiring minds want to know.


Haven’t had a chance- but before the weekend is out I’ll def let you know. I frkn love it though. It’s just gorgeous. And THIN. So well balanced in having trouble even understanding how it could be so good.


----------



## friz

Corradobrit1 said:


> Gorgeous, but how does it cut, feel on the board and in the hand? Enquiring minds want to know.


I have a similar one. Cuts very good, it is thin, does well on tough/dense produce as well, onions okay, potato very good. Not toyama thin but grind is very good, you won't get the 'glide through ingredients feel' but potato won't stick - this depend on techinque though, it is very well balanced, love the length (225mm ish) and height (51mm ish), fit and finish is just too good, handle is stunning. 
My is Blue#1 though, so price tag is high.
Recommend 100%.


----------



## friz

Corradobrit1 said:


> Gorgeous, but how does it cut, feel on the board and in the hand? Enquiring minds want to know.


honestly, yes Toyama it is the best thin performer I have tried so far, and I still have it in my rotation, but fuk it chips too easily. Prefer using the honyaki any day.


----------



## bahamaroot

Xenif said:


> Mazaki KU 240, Im sure you guys are bored of this one by now
> 
> View attachment 81487
> 
> View attachment 81488
> 
> View attachment 81489


The more I see this posted the more I feel I need to get one! I have the Kasumi in two sizes but don't have a KU and think I might need to try one!


----------



## pentryumf

Gregmega said:


> Haven’t had a chance- but before the weekend is out I’ll def let you know. I frkn love it though. It’s just gorgeous. And THIN. So well balanced in having trouble even understanding how it could be so good.


Was this a special order? It's mesmerizing and entrancing; I would look at the hamon for days. I can only imagine how great it feels in hand.


----------



## Garm

Gregmega said:


> Haven’t had a chance- but before the weekend is out I’ll def let you know. I frkn love it though. It’s just gorgeous. And THIN. So well balanced in having trouble even understanding how it could be so good.


What maker is this?(for those of us less versed in the world of Honyaki awesomeness)
Looks and sounds fantastic!


----------



## friz

Garm said:


> What maker is this?(for those of us less versed in the world of Honyaki awesomeness)
> Looks and sounds fantastic!


Togashi blacksmith, for Hitohira


----------



## Garm

friz said:


> Togashi blacksmith, for Hitohira


Thanks!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Garm said:


> What maker is this?(for those of us less versed in the world of Honyaki awesomeness)
> Looks and sounds fantastic!


Togashi blacksmith, Yohei sharpener. Sold through Hitohira


----------



## Gregmega

This one is the Togashi Yohei from Hitohira, it’s #4 of what I believe was a limited run of 12. I picked it up from Evan at Strata. There’s still a few from this line floating around, I think Craig has one at Carbon Knife Co, and Protooling has one or 2. @Garm @pentryumf Theyre all different tho- this one is w1, they have a few w2, b1, etc. and they’re all 240 gyutos aside one. Stellar examples of the craft, glad I finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## Gregmega

Boys beat me too it


----------



## soigne_west

@Gregmega Why did you end up goIng for the 240 when it’s not yourpreferred size?


----------



## Gregmega

soigne_west said:


> @Gregmega Why did you end up goIng for the 240 when it’s not yourpreferred size?


I was getting a lot of conflicting info on specs. Something like 4 different specs on the 225 in the space of a day, one was off the top of their head (220/51/2.4), then looked at the Hito sight and it said 216/46/2.25, then they got back to me with 2 more totally different specs (216/49/2.4) and it just kinda blanked me (mind you this after I had already paid for it). So I asked what the step up was after checking the hito sight, 225/51/2.5 and decided I’d rather take the heel height. I know it’s only a matter of a quarter inch, but at this size, variances can do a lot to geometry. I’m sure I’d have loved the 225 but that lack of confidence ate into me since I was about to drop 1.4k on a knife.


----------



## soigne_west

Well I personally think you made the right choice  Congrats!


----------



## Gregmega

Oh and this is totally shallow of me, but the hamon on the 240 was waaaay sicker


----------



## ExistentialHero

Gregmega said:


> Oh and this is totally shallow of me, but the hamon on the 240 was waaaay sicker



If you're buying a four-figure knife because it's pretty, you definitely should buy the one you think is prettiest.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> Oh and this is totally shallow of me, but the hamon on the 240 was waaaay sicker


Cut a few onions and the hamon will be less obvious. Takes a lot of time and fingerstones to maintain the look.


----------



## Gregmega

ExistentialHero said:


> If you're buying a four-figure knife because it's pretty, you definitely should buy the one you think is prettiest.


I mean that was the smallest part of the purchase, and I hate being the guy that puts his nose up at a knife for a 5mm variance (actually the first time I’ve done this), but at this price I figured it’s better to scrutinize the specs harder and get closer to what suits me best.


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> Cut a few onions and the hamon will be less obvious. Takes a lot of time and fingerstones to maintain the look.


Yeah, and I’m not the finger stone guy. This was purchased for pure rage on the boards.


----------



## friz

Gregmega said:


> This one is the Togashi Yohei from Hitohira, it’s #4 of what I believe was a limited run of 12. I picked it up from Evan at Strata. There’s still a few from this line floating around, I think Craig has one at Carbon Knife Co, and Protooling has one or 2. @Garm @pentryumf Theyre all different tho- this one is w1, they have a few w2, b1, etc. and they’re all 240 gyutos aside one. Stellar examples of the craft, glad I finally pulled the trigger.


Other 3 just came up on Hitohira website. Mt. Fuji is stunning among the 3. And how thin is #14??


----------



## preizzo

A couple of Swedes 

Dalman/birgesson 

mattias lunderberg


----------



## Hassanbensober

Couple new square ones! Finally got a Takeda cleaver after 5 years or so and a 215x60 nakiri. Don’t really know much about this one but it’s got a banging blade


----------



## rob

Hassanbensober said:


> Couple new square ones! Finally got a Takeda cleaver after 5 years or so and a 215x60 nakiri. Don’t really know much about this one but it’s got a banging blade View attachment 81781


Love to know what you think of the Takeda cleaver. I've been looking at them for years. 

Looks to have a fair amount of belly.


----------



## rob

CKC Mazaki Nashiji 240 Gyuto and Nakiri.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

rob said:


> CKC Mazaki Nashiji 240 Gyuto and Nakiri.
> View attachment 81793
> View attachment 81794
> View attachment 81795


I really need to pull the trigger and get a Mazaki Nakiri. I have purchased a couple of lower cost brands recently and have not been totally happy with either. I absolutely love my Mazaki Gyuto though. Beautiful knives!!!


----------



## Danzo

rob said:


> CKC Mazaki Nashiji 240 Gyuto and Nakiri.
> View attachment 81793
> View attachment 81794
> View attachment 81795


Are these lefty?


----------



## esoo

Danzo said:


> Are these lefty?



Not 100% - as I'm a lefty, trying to decide whether to keep my nakiri - discussion here: Question for the Lefties - KU Mazaki Nakiri


----------



## BillHanna

Matt Jacobs said:


> I really need to pull the trigger and get a Mazaki Nakiri. I have purchased a couple of lower cost brands recently and have not been totally happy with either. I absolutely love my Mazaki Gyuto though. Beautiful knives!!!


Sharpknifeshop has some 170s 15% off right now.


----------



## Runner_up

My new pizza cutter / zombie apocalypse weapon: 





My search for a Munetoshi chopper from JNS was not going so hot, so when A-frames listed these cleavers from the Munetoshi blacksmith I decided to snag one. Gorgeous handle too.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Runner_up said:


> My new pizza cutter / zombie apocalypse weapon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My search for a Munetoshi chopper from JNS was not going so hot, so when A-frames listed these cleavers from the Munetoshi blacksmith I decided to snag one. Gorgeous handle too.



Choil shot! Choil shot! Choil shot!


----------



## pentryumf

I think this is the last nail in the coffin, as the saying goes. I stumbled upon a maker in Belgium, originally was eyeing an sc125 integral 8inch. Wound up falling for the shorter crucible integral with antler and mammoth molar.
165/47 @ 150g.
Technically a gift with a yellow cedar slip.
(might get substituted for something else)


----------



## pozz85

Sooner or later it had to happen...
TFTFTFTFTFTFTF


----------



## Runner_up

pozz85 said:


> Sooner or later it had to happen...
> TFTFTFTFTFTFTFView attachment 81903



Nice looking hammering and cladding line. How do you like it?


----------



## pozz85

Runner_up said:


> Nice looking hammering and cladding line. How do you like it?


I extremely sharp, really, and a very good balance...i use my knife under a lot of stress and will be interesting use on work...


----------



## RockyBasel

My new addition ....


----------



## BillHanna

Moritaka B2 165 nakiri


----------



## BillHanna

Moritaka B2 kawamuki for my 6 year old‘s birthday (5/23) ordered direct, this knife and the one above.


----------



## pozz85

with TF arrived this pretty other knife’s...


----------



## RockyBasel

Gorgeous knife!


----------



## RockyBasel

Really nice Nakiri - what would you compare it to?


----------



## BillHanna

RockyBasel said:


> Really nice Nakiri - what would you compare it to?


Nothing. It’s my first (excluding my D*o V*a ). Very weighty, and somehow no real edge OOB even though that little kawamuki was sharp as fuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## TSF415

pozz85 said:


> with TF arrived this pretty other knife’s...View attachment 81914


Where did you get the petty in the middle?


----------



## pozz85

TSF415 said:


> Where did you get the petty in the middle?


Petty form Knifewere


----------



## DitmasPork

270 Yoshikazu Tanaka suji.


----------



## Dendrobatez

pentryumf said:


> I think this is the last nail in the coffin, as the saying goes. I stumbled upon a maker in Belgium, originally was eyeing an sc125 integral 8inch. Wound up falling for the shorter crucible integral with antler and mammoth molar.
> 165/47 @ 150g.
> Technically a gift with a yellow cedar slip.
> (might get substituted for something else)



I like that, been seeing a lot of very nice Wootz being made recently.


----------



## KyleHeath

Ellard Blacksmithing chef knife


----------



## RockyBasel

Holy moly! Stunning what’s it made of and how is it to use vs Japanese knives


----------



## Corradobrit1

pozz85 said:


> Sooner or later it had to happen...
> TFTFTFTFTFTFTFView attachment 81903


Height at heel and choil shot please. TFTFTFTFTFTF


----------



## pozz85

@Corradobrit1


----------



## pozz85

Corradobrit1 said:


> Height at heel and choil shot please. TFTFTFTFTFTF



what do you think?
ah, 240mm and 223 gram


----------



## RockyBasel

is that a Denka?


----------



## pozz85

RockyBasel said:


> is that a Denka?


yes


----------



## RockyBasel

Let us know if it’s all what it’s supposed to be


----------



## TSF415

Not quite sure what I got myself into with this one but I'm sure it'll be fun. I have an older Ironclad Toyama which is skinny and then I got a stainless clad Toyama which is a bit chunkier and much more of the WH. Anyways my buddy did some work for me and he wanted to be paid with a knife. I felt the stainless clad toy would be a perfect knife for him he'd keep for ever but than I freaked out and wanted to replace it before it was even gone. 

Decided to get a wat. Saw this one in the specials. Only one without a hideous handle and the height is 62mm so I thought it would be a cool knife. Bought it before the wat bashing that took place otherwise I might have thought twice. Slight impulse buy so I didn't gather all the specs before purchasing. Just arrived today less than a week after ordering which is amazing in these times. 

it is a 354g monster.


----------



## DitmasPork

Oops! Forgot to post when I got this in February. It's Jiro #53, 240 gyuto. Love it.


----------



## RockyBasel

I got mine yesterday- #102 240 mm - incredible knife


----------



## Garm

DitmasPork said:


> Oops! Forgot to post when I got this in February. It's Jiro #53, 240 gyuto. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 81983
> View attachment 81984
> View attachment 81985


That blade looks impressive in so many ways, plus your second photo made me hungry right when I was going to bed damn it ..


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

DitmasPork said:


> 270 Yoshikazu Tanaka suji.
> 
> View attachment 81923
> View attachment 81924
> View attachment 81925
> View attachment 81926


Where’d you get this from? It’s amazing looking!


----------



## TSF415

DitmasPork said:


> Oops! Forgot to post when I got this in February. It's Jiro #53, 240 gyuto. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 81983
> View attachment 81984
> View attachment 81985



Is that your 2nd Jiro? If so would do you think it from the last one?


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> I got mine yesterday- #102 240 mm - incredible knifeView attachment 81986


Awesome! That's a beaut!


----------



## DitmasPork

TSF415 said:


> Is that your 2nd Jiro? If so would do you think it from the last one?


Oh no! It's my one and only, bought in February.


----------



## DitmasPork

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Where’d you get this from? It’s amazing looking!


From Razor Sharp in Singapore. It's quite a handsome knife, pics don't do it justice.


----------



## RockyBasel

I also got a Toyoma Damascus from JNS today - incredible knife, feels like something else


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

DitmasPork said:


> From Razor Sharp in Singapore. It's quite a handsome knife, pics don't do it justice.


Good to know. Ive got a Y Tanaka gyuto and definitely wouldn’t mind expanding past one knife to making a family of his knives.


----------



## panda

RockyBasel said:


> I also got a Toyoma Damascus from JNS today - incredible knife, feels like something elseView attachment 81988


why does this profile look so much better than all the other toyanabes?


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> why does this profile look so much better than all the other toyanabes?


camera angle and distortion


----------



## labor of love

Corradobrit1 said:


> camera angle and distortion


Yep


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> camera angle and distortion


----------



## BazookaJoe

Trying to slip in a post... my first gyoto: Kurosaki R2 hammered 240mm. Love the blade but not so much the very black/purple rosewood handle. Anyone got suggestions for a new handle?


----------



## M1k3

BazookaJoe said:


> Anyone got suggestions for a new handle?


Two words: Burnt. Chestnut*.








*Or Oak.


----------



## BazookaJoe

Was looking more for a "who" more than a "what" for handles. Looking at JoBone so far.


----------



## rob

M1k3 said:


> Two words: Burnt. Chestnut*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Or Oak.


Yep


----------



## Corradobrit1

BazookaJoe said:


> Anyone got suggestions for a new handle


Or Bog Oak


----------



## Corradobrit1

BazookaJoe said:


> "who"


Shehan Prull


----------



## labor of love

I highly recommend Shihan’s Thermory ash handles.


----------



## Gregmega

TSF415 said:


> Not quite sure what I got myself into with this one but I'm sure it'll be fun. I have an older Ironclad Toyama which is skinny and then I got a stainless clad Toyama which is a bit chunkier and much more of the WH. Anyways my buddy did some work for me and he wanted to be paid with a knife. I felt the stainless clad toy would be a perfect knife for him he'd keep for ever but than I freaked out and wanted to replace it before it was even gone.
> 
> Decided to get a wat. Saw this one in the specials. Only one without a hideous handle and the height is 62mm so I thought it would be a cool knife. Bought it before the wat bashing that took place otherwise I might have thought twice. Slight impulse buy so I didn't gather all the specs before purchasing. Just arrived today less than a week after ordering which is amazing in these times.
> 
> it is a 354g monster.
> 
> View attachment 81961
> View attachment 81962
> View attachment 81963
> View attachment 81964
> View attachment 81965


Watanabe are still badass knives man. Still use mine religiously. You’ll love it.


----------



## rob

Salem Straub 245x60 Chef. W1 tool steel, thin light and a nifty D handle.


----------



## Repjapsteel

BazookaJoe said:


> Was looking more for a "who" more than a "what" for handles. Looking at JoBone so far.


check out pcpken on instagram


----------



## TSF415

Gregmega said:


> Watanabe are still badass knives man. Still use mine religiously. You’ll love it.


Yea I wouldn’t have 2nd guessed getting a wat, I might have just been swayed away from the special. I’m sure this won’t be the last wat I get.

I’m not 100% sure this one is for me yet. It’s definitely one of the more unique knives I’ve used. did some test cuts and it’s pretty crazy how it falls thru food with its weight.


----------



## Gregmega

TSF415 said:


> Yea I wouldn’t have 2nd guessed getting a wat, I might have just been swayed away from the special. I’m sure this won’t be the last wat I get.
> 
> I’m not 100% sure this one is for me yet. It’s definitely one of the more unique knives I’ve used. did some test cuts and it’s pretty crazy how it falls thru food with its weight.


All things considered, it’s still one of the best ‘values’ out there- as long as you stick to standard handles of course ...


----------



## Gregmega

TSF415 said:


> Yea I wouldn’t have 2nd guessed getting a wat, I might have just been swayed away from the special. I’m sure this won’t be the last wat I get.
> 
> I’m not 100% sure this one is for me yet. It’s definitely one of the more unique knives I’ve used. did some test cuts and it’s pretty crazy how it falls thru food with its weight.


All things considered, it’s still one of the best ‘values’ out there- as long as you stick to standard handles of course ...


----------



## mack

Kamon Production Knife No.2 (and No.1) - Choil shot is No.2 











No words needed.

Mack.


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> camera angle and distortion


Side by side - blue- stainless vs. dama


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> camera angle and distortion


Ipr


----------



## valdim

pozz85 said:


> @Corradobrit1 View attachment 81942


Hm....just for the record, my Maboroshi 210 mm is 50 mm, AFTER a rapair of the blade. Isn't it strange?


----------



## valdim

rob said:


> Salem Straub 245x60 Chef. W1 tool steel, thin light and a nifty D handle.
> View attachment 82022
> View attachment 82023
> View attachment 82024


I dont know what is the fancy about this guy (and his knives). WHat I see is an extraordinary design and play with colors. But it is an opinion, whcih is not based on experience with a real knife in my hand.


----------



## pozz85

valdim said:


> Hm....just for the record, my Maboroshi 210 mm is 50 mm, AFTER a rapair of the blade. Isn't it strange?


Uhmm...i don’t know...it’s my first TF 
5,3cm near the handle


----------



## valdim

pozz85 said:


> Uhmm...i don’t know...it’s my first TF
> 5,3cm near the handle


It looked like 49 mm from the pic...I guess it is the photo angle that is making the confusion.


----------



## Dendrobatez

mack said:


> Kamon Production Knife No.2 (and No.1) - Choil shot is No.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No words needed.
> 
> Mack.



Hows the second one compare?


----------



## mack

@Dendrobatez 

Didn't cut with it so far. It's rather light compared to No.1, it's tapered, the hollows are deeper. I'm guessing, it's a great cutter with superb food release.

Best,
Mack.


----------



## Gregmega

mack said:


> Kamon Production Knife No.2 (and No.1) - Choil shot is No.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No words needed.
> 
> Mack.


Photoshop skills level 11


----------



## Danzo

mack said:


> Kamon Production Knife No.2 (and No.1) - Choil shot is No.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No words needed.
> 
> Mack.


How is no.2 compared to no.1?


----------



## mack

Gregmega said:


> Photoshop skills level 11



Serious? Why in the world can you say that? I have never used photoshop to any of my pics. I zoomed of course, that's it.

Mack.


----------



## TSF415

valdim said:


> Hm....just for the record, my Maboroshi 210 mm is 50 mm, AFTER a rapair of the blade. Isn't it strange?


No Tf's come 49mm to 54mm stock from the ones I've seen.


----------



## mack

@Danzo 

I don't know. Need the weekend to test it.

Mack.


----------



## Jmz76

mack said:


> Kamon Production Knife No.2 (and No.1) - Choil shot is No.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No words needed.
> 
> Mack.


Really regret not picking one of these up when they dropped! This makes me regret it more ...


----------



## Gregmega

mack said:


> Serious? Why in the world can you say that? I have never used photoshop to any of my pics. I zoomed of course, that's it.
> 
> Mack.


Lolz. It was a joke man. You have to admit that looks almost cartoonish- it’s pretty wild as grinds go, almost looks fake. But I’m sure it’s just incredible.

Have to kinda constantly remind myself this is a serious place and jokes don’t work so well.


----------



## TSF415

Gregmega said:


> Lolz. It was a joke man. You have to admit that looks almost cartoonish- it’s pretty wild as grinds go, almost looks fake. But I’m sure it’s just incredible.
> 
> Have to kinda constantly remind myself this is a serious place and jokes don’t work so well.



And take back what you said about my handle!


----------



## Gregmega

TSF415 said:


> And take back what you said about my handle!


It’s the best handle ever made


----------



## madelinez

Gregmega said:


> It’s the best handle ever made



I thought you said you'd stop making jokes?


----------



## TSF415

Gregmega said:


> It’s the best handle ever made



It’s the Whole Foods of handles. All organic and gluten free too.


----------



## Luffy no nakama

RockyBasel said:


> My new addition ....


how do you like it?


----------



## Gregmega

madelinez said:


> I thought you said you'd stop making jokes?


Dang it I did it again


----------



## Gregmega

TSF415 said:


> It’s the Whole Foods of handles. All organic and gluten free too.


Cheap too


----------



## M1k3

Gregmega said:


> Lolz. It was a joke man. You have to admit that looks almost cartoonish- it’s pretty wild as grinds go, almost looks fake. But I’m sure it’s just incredible.
> 
> Have to kinda constantly remind myself this is a serious place and jokes don’t work so well.


How dare you! This is a respectable place sir! Please keep laughter to a minimum. Good day.


----------



## CiderBear

TSF415 said:


> Not quite sure what I got myself into with this one but I'm sure it'll be fun. I have an older Ironclad Toyama which is skinny and then I got a stainless clad Toyama which is a bit chunkier and much more of the WH. Anyways my buddy did some work for me and he wanted to be paid with a knife. I felt the stainless clad toy would be a perfect knife for him he'd keep for ever but than I freaked out and wanted to replace it before it was even gone.
> 
> Decided to get a wat. Saw this one in the specials. Only one without a hideous handle and the height is 62mm so I thought it would be a cool knife. Bought it before the wat bashing that took place otherwise I might have thought twice. Slight impulse buy so I didn't gather all the specs before purchasing. Just arrived today less than a week after ordering which is amazing in these times.
> 
> it is a 354g monster.
> 
> View attachment 81961
> View attachment 81962
> View attachment 81963
> View attachment 81964
> View attachment 81965


Holy crap, 354g.
I'm almost glad I didn't impulse buy it when I saw it lol. 
How do you like it so far?


----------



## mack

Gregmega said:


> Lolz. It was a joke man. You have to admit that looks almost cartoonish- it’s pretty wild as grinds go, almost looks fake. But I’m sure it’s just incredible.
> Have to kinda constantly remind myself this is a serious place and jokes don’t work so well.



It's a little bit hard to get jokes, if you're not a native speeker. So all fine of course.

Mack.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> Lolz. It was a joke man. You have to admit that looks almost cartoonish- it’s pretty wild as grinds go, almost looks fake. But I’m sure it’s just incredible.


Cartoonish? You ain't seen nothing......and on a cleaver LOLZ


----------



## TSF415

CiderBear said:


> Holy crap, 354g.
> I'm almost glad I didn't impulse buy it when I saw it lol.
> How do you like it so far?



I lied it’s only 352g. The jury is still out on it. It feels like a gyuto shaped cleaver.


----------



## Corradobrit1

TSF415 said:


> I lied it’s only 352g.


Thats Goldilocks territory for some members


----------



## M1k3

TSF415 said:


> I lied it’s only 352g. The jury is still out on it. It feels like a gyuto shaped cleaver.





Corradobrit1 said:


> Thats Goldilocks territory for some members


@Carl Kotte


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> @Carl Kotte


What knife are we talking about? Sounds intriguing!

Edit: ignore that, I’ve read through 45 posts now and I’m up to speed. Congrats @TSF415 ! Your description reminds me a lot of my old Sab which I consider to be a sancleavertoku.


----------



## M1k3

TSF415 said:


> Not quite sure what I got myself into with this one but I'm sure it'll be fun. I have an older Ironclad Toyama which is skinny and then I got a stainless clad Toyama which is a bit chunkier and much more of the WH. Anyways my buddy did some work for me and he wanted to be paid with a knife. I felt the stainless clad toy would be a perfect knife for him he'd keep for ever but than I freaked out and wanted to replace it before it was even gone.
> 
> Decided to get a wat. Saw this one in the specials. Only one without a hideous handle and the height is 62mm so I thought it would be a cool knife. Bought it before the wat bashing that took place otherwise I might have thought twice. Slight impulse buy so I didn't gather all the specs before purchasing. Just arrived today less than a week after ordering which is amazing in these times.
> 
> it is a 354g monster.
> 
> View attachment 81961
> View attachment 81962
> View attachment 81963
> View attachment 81964
> View attachment 81965


This one @Carl Kotte, ~20 grams over but that's enough metal to mess up improve the finish and modify geometry to your liking.


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> Cartoonish? You ain't seen nothing......and on a cleaver LOLZ
> View attachment 82142


That’s not even real.... OR IS IT??!?


----------



## M1k3

It's real


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> That’s not even real.... OR IS IT??!?


Exhibit A Your Honor. 486g of accident waiting to happen








Denty S-Grind Cleaver 230mm | Eatingtools.com


The ultimate extreme culinary blade, made to devour ingredients, and break hearts. An s-grind ‘denty’ kitchen cleaver by Austrian bladesmith Bejamin Kamon.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## ian

Corradobrit1 said:


> Exhibit A Your Honor. 486g of accident waiting to happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denty S-Grind Cleaver 230mm | Eatingtools.com
> 
> 
> The ultimate extreme culinary blade, made to devour ingredients, and break hearts. An s-grind ‘denty’ kitchen cleaver by Austrian bladesmith Bejamin Kamon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com



Probably only 150g of accident waiting to happen. And then you’ll have an awesome heavyweight nakiri.


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Probably only 150g of accident waiting to happen. And then you’ll have an awesome heavyweight nakiri.


With a hollow grind.


----------



## ian

Yea, it’ll just be a standard concave wide bevel. Pretty good!


----------



## TSF415

Carl Kotte said:


> What knife are we talking about? Sounds intriguing!
> 
> Edit: ignore that, I’ve read through 45 posts now and I’m up to speed. Congrats @TSF415 ! Your description reminds me a lot of my old Sab which I consider to be a sancleavertoku.



Thanks. At the end of the day it might just be too heavy for me but we'll see when we get there.


----------



## BillHanna

Ittetsu KU 180 gyuto

I took advantage of sharpknifeshop’s sale and a 10% code on top of that.

I wanted to check it out to see if it could work as a tall petty.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

BillHanna said:


> Ittetsu KU 180 gyuto
> 
> I took advantage of sharpknifeshop’s sale and a 10% code on top of that.
> 
> I wanted to check it out to see if it could work as a tall petty.


I’d be curious to know how it fares


----------



## BillHanna

Malcolm Johnson said:


> I’d be curious to know how it fares


My gyuto size is 210. So in hand without using it yet, I wanna say “....no....yes....maybe someone larger?”


----------



## BillHanna

Malcolm Johnson said:


> I’d be curious to know how it fares


I’ve sacrificed an onion. It’s not gonna be a petty for me, but I still thoroughly enjoyed it. OOB, I like it better than my Shinko Seilan 210. Its thicker out of the handle, and thinner at the tip. Both are pluses for me. In fairness, maybe the 30mm makes a difference there. I think for 125USD, I did pretty well. I plan on getting the nakiri.


----------



## LewRob80

Takada no hamono shirogami 210

absolutely loving this ootb, great finish and sharpness. Amazed by the soft iron clad dings treatment leading to a lack of patina formation and reactivity, even on the core steel! Any one have any answers as to what they do?


----------



## Froztitanz

300mm Genkai Yanagi


----------



## IsoJ

Froztitanz said:


> 300mm Genkai Yanagi
> View attachment 82236


Stunning . And, what is the board?


----------



## Froztitanz

IsoJ said:


> Stunning . And, what is the board?


Walnut. Black and normal.


----------



## RockyBasel

Heiji Santoku


----------



## Corradobrit1

Froztitanz said:


> 300mm Genkai Yanagi
> View attachment 82236


Something worthy of those Jnats you bought.


----------



## M1k3

LewRob80 said:


> View attachment 82227
> 
> Takada no hamono shirogami 210
> 
> absolutely loving this ootb, great finish and sharpness. Amazed by the soft iron clad dings treatment leading to a lack of patina formation and reactivity, even on the core steel! Any one have any answers as to what they do?View attachment 82227
> View attachment 82228
> View attachment 82229


Some kind of lacquer coating?


----------



## rob

Jelle Hazenburg 200x55 Chef.
125SC


----------



## kevpenbanc

Tansu 235mm damasteel with snake wood handle and ringed gidgee saya.
My first damasteel blade and everything I'd expect from Mert.


----------



## kevpenbanc

A 220mm from Luke Scheepers, sheepersbuilt on IG, a maker from Queensland down here in Aus.
Blade is 52100 with an s-grind, handle is coloured burl.
Love this knife, the blade, the texture and the handle.
At 153g it's even lighter than my red handled 210mm Takamura.
And a damn fine cutter.


----------



## DitmasPork

Just got in a new kitchen tool to add to the rotation, lefty grind. 242 x 52. First western handle knife I've bought in about 7 years.


----------



## Runner_up

Looks awesome @DitmasPork . How do you like it? Did you buy direct? 
Edit: or was this the one on BST recently?


----------



## DitmasPork

Runner_up said:


> Looks awesome @DitmasPork . How do you like it? Did you buy direct?
> Edit: or was this the one on BST recently?



I'm at work, so haven't used it yet. From BST, formerly @lemeneid 's denka. Gorgeous knife.


----------



## Corradobrit1

And the choil shot = money shot


----------



## Simple27

Kamon laser just showed up


----------



## robrpb

Very nice.


----------



## JayGee

Somehow snagged one of these..


----------



## labor of love

New Kato Workhorse 240mm arrived from Maxim. Surprisingly light and thin for a workhorse no?


----------



## rob

kevpenbanc said:


> Tansu 235mm damasteel with snake wood handle and ringed gidgee saya.
> My first damasteel blade and everything I'd expect from Mert.
> View attachment 82310
> View attachment 82311
> View attachment 82312





kevpenbanc said:


> Tansu 235mm damasteel with snake wood handle and ringed gidgee saya.
> My first damasteel blade and everything I'd expect from Mert.
> View attachment 82310
> View attachment 82311
> View attachment 82312


very nice.


----------



## Gregmega

labor of love said:


> New Kato Workhorse 240mm arrived from Maxim. Surprisingly light and thin for a workhorse no? View attachment 82476
> View attachment 82477
> View attachment 82478
> View attachment 82479


Wow. Does look thin for a WH. That grind is pretty sweet tho. Love how thin it is. Looks fun.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

DitmasPork said:


> Just got in a new kitchen tool to add to the rotation, lefty grind. 242 x 52. First western handle knife I've bought in about 7 years.
> 
> View attachment 82385
> 
> View attachment 82386
> 
> View attachment 82387
> 
> View attachment 82389


Curious to hear how it fares against your current lineup. Particularly against the Jiro and Raquin. Please keep us posted and maybe even give us some comparison thoughts of you can.


----------



## danemonji

Jiro


----------



## CiderBear

labor of love said:


> New Kato Workhorse 240mm arrived from Maxim. Surprisingly light and thin for a workhorse no? View attachment 82476
> View attachment 82477
> View attachment 82478
> View attachment 82479



That's a really good looking knife.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> New Kato Workhorse 240mm arrived from Maxim. Surprisingly light and thin for a workhorse no? View attachment 82476
> View attachment 82477
> View attachment 82478
> View attachment 82479


Whats the edge length and height? Can we get a shot of the spine. These latest 240WH have really been on a diet and I'm liking the profile a lot too, especially towards the tip.


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> Jiro
> View attachment 82503
> View attachment 82504
> View attachment 82505
> View attachment 82516


Looking forward to hearing some comparo's, especially the HT


----------



## DitmasPork

danemonji said:


> Jiro
> View attachment 82503
> View attachment 82504
> View attachment 82505
> View attachment 82516


Awesome!


----------



## labor of love

Corradobrit1 said:


> Whats the edge length and height? Can we get a shot of the spine. These latest 240WH have really been on a diet and I'm liking the profile a lot too, especially towards the tip.


It’s 53-54mm and 247mm. Not all the newest ones are like this apparently, just talked to a guy that said his new one from the same batch is 270 grams


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> It’s 53-54mm and 247mm. Not all the newest ones are like this apparently, just talked to a guy that said his new one from the same batch is 270 grams


Thats quite a variance. I bet the spine is noticeably thinner


----------



## danemonji

Just some first impressions. It is a looker and Jiro knows how to sell the package. Came in a nice textured black box. The handle is ebony so it has a nice texture and it looks good in combination with the orange spacers. The Ku is not actually ku. It is hand hammered but I believe it is forced on with perma blue liquid ( used to blue guns). The finish of the blade is done by hand on stones and there is a nice graysh kasumi with a mirror finish on the hagane. You can see that someone really worked hard on this knife.
It is handle heavy due to thick metal in the handle, and the balance point is right where the scales of the handle begin. The handle is not thin as I thought, and sits comfortably in a medium size hand. 291g for a 218mm long and 58mm high, takes some use to, but once you start cutting you come to enjoy it. It comes naturally to push cut since it has a generous flat spot and it shreaded a potato to translucent chips. On the apples it dragged a bit due to the taller and almost flat blade road. It came with a very sharp edge and I can't wait to test the edge retention on this.


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> The Ku is not actually ku. It is hand hammered but I believe it is forced on with perma blue liquid ( used to blue guns).


Interesting. If true, suggests its not all that hardwearing.


----------



## danemonji

Corradobrit1 said:


> Interesting. If true, suggests its not all that hardwearing.


I believe that's why some users reported patina of the Ku. On normal KU it shouldn't happen.


----------



## RockyBasel

I got a 240 mm wa Jiro 3 weeks ago and love it - striking knife, you can feel the labor that went into it, very sharp ootb and has this authentic, ancient look and feel. It projects presence and all else pale in comparison - now I want the 270mm too


----------



## jwpark

JayGee said:


> Somehow snagged one of these..View attachment 82471
> View attachment 82472


JayGee, what chuka is that?

Jay


----------



## daddy yo yo

DitmasPork said:


> Just got in a new kitchen tool to add to the rotation, lefty grind. 242 x 52. First western handle knife I've bought in about 7 years.
> 
> View attachment 82385
> 
> View attachment 82386
> 
> View attachment 82387
> 
> View attachment 82389


Could you show the spine, please.

Is there a gap between handle and bolster on the left hand side?


----------



## CiderBear

danemonji said:


> Just some first impressions. It is a looker and Jiro knows how to sell the package. Came in a nice textured black box. The handle is ebony so it has a nice texture and it looks good in combination with the orange spacers. The Ku is not actually ku. It is hand hammered but I believe it is forced on with perma blue liquid ( used to blue guns). The finish of the blade is done by hand on stones and there is a nice graysh kasumi with a mirror finish on the hagane. You can see that someone really worked hard on this knife.
> It is handle heavy due to thick metal in the handle, and the balance point is right where the scales of the handle begin. The handle is not thin as I thought, and sits comfortably in a medium size hand. 291g for a 218mm long and 58mm high, takes some use to, but once you start cutting you come to enjoy it. It comes naturally to push cut since it has a generous flat spot and it shreaded a potato to translucent chips. On the apples it dragged a bit due to the taller and almost flat blade road. It came with a very sharp edge and I can't wait to test the edge retention on this.


So kind of like Wat nakiri "KU"?


----------



## danemonji

CiderBear said:


> So kind of like Wat nakiri "KU"?


Never tried the Wat nakiri, but i have seen that many knife makers including Kato, fill in the scratches in KU with this finishing agent. It's a neat trick and seems to hold quite good.


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> Never tried the Wat nakiri, but i have seen that many knife makers including Kato, fill in the scratches in KU with this finishing agent. It's a neat trick and seems to hold quite good.


Well if Kato is using that bluing solution to fill scratches then Maxsim is giving misinformation. I specifically asked him about the marks after he corrected a post I made that they were made by a roller to straighten the blades. He said it was a reaction with the clay and that he didn't think Kato even owned a roller.


----------



## DitmasPork

daddy yo yo said:


> Could you show the spine, please.
> 
> Is there a gap between handle and bolster on the left hand side?



Can't feel a gap.


----------



## tyfabes

kevpenbanc said:


> Tansu 235mm damasteel with snake wood handle and ringed gidgee saya.
> My first damasteel blade and everything I'd expect from Mert.



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## danemonji

Corradobrit1 said:


> Well if Kato is using that bluing solution to fill scratches then Maxsim is giving misinformation. I specifically asked him about the marks after he corrected a post I made that they were made by a roller to straighten the blades. He said it was a reaction with the clay and that he didn't think Kato even owned a roller.


This is just my asumption that what we are seeing here is some sort of bluing solution. It has all the look and feel so to say (maybe i am wrong). But there's nothing wrong with this, just a cosmetic touch-up.


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> This is just my asumption that what we are seeing here is some sort of bluing solution. It has all the look and feel so to say (maybe i am wrong)
> View attachment 82532
> 
> View attachment 82529


I tend to agree. I was never convinced by Maksim's explanation on IG. The marks tend to follow the direction a roller would take ie longitudinally. If it was clay they would be more random. Luckily whatever it is it seems durable and doesn't wear off exposing bare cladding.


----------



## danemonji

Corradobrit1 said:


> I tend to agree. I was never convinced by Maksim's explanation on IG. The marks tend to follow the direction a roller would take ie longitudinally. If it was clay they would be more random. Luckily whatever it is it seems durable and doesn't wear off exposing bare cladding.


I found this discussion on how the kurouchi may be obtained:




__





Kurouchi Clay


Hi All, A quick question regarding Kurouchi clay mixture: I have heard a mixture of Satanite (some sort of refractory coating) and clay can be used as a pre-HT dip to get the black Kurouchi scale. Has anyone had experience with this finish? I know people have their own blends, but what might be...




www.bladeforums.com




The most plausable method for these traditional knives is described in that forum post as:
"Many Japanese blades have the black surface enhanced with an application of beeswax and turpentine ( often called a "blacksmiths finish" in the west). This is applied to the hot blade when the blade has cooled down to about 700-800F. It will smoke, and possibly burn, like crazy, but when the blade has finished cooling, there will be a black "varnish" baked into the rough upper area. Any of the black varnish on the other areas of the blade will be removed in grinding and sharpening. Rubbing in the black with steel wool makes for a nice sheen"


----------



## DitmasPork

danemonji said:


> I found this discussion on how the kurouchi may be obtained:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurouchi Clay
> 
> 
> Hi All, A quick question regarding Kurouchi clay mixture: I have heard a mixture of Satanite (some sort of refractory coating) and clay can be used as a pre-HT dip to get the black Kurouchi scale. Has anyone had experience with this finish? I know people have their own blends, but what might be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bladeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most plausable method for these traditional knives is described in that forum post as:
> "Many Japanese blades have the black surface enhanced with an application of beeswax and turpentine ( often called a "blacksmiths finish" in the west). This is applied to the hot blade when the blade has cooled down to about 700-800F. It will smoke, and possibly burn, like crazy, but when the blade has finished cooling, there will be a black "varnish" baked into the rough upper area. Any of the black varnish on the other areas of the blade will be removed in grinding and sharpening. Rubbing in the black with steel wool makes for a nice sheen"
> I doubt they use a roller



Would that be similar to the treatment of these Tanaka blades? *








Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Kurouchi Gyuto 240mm Taihei Ebony Handle


Sharpener: Kyuzo Kyuzo’s father Heihachi is one of the busiest sharpeners in Sakai. Heihachi’s workshop room and corridor were always filled with knives waiting to be sharpened. Although Kyuzo initially worked under his father to learn the foundation of rough sharpening, eventually he became a...




carbonknifeco.com




*


----------



## Corradobrit1

Doesn't really explain the longitudinal pressure marks with their different reflective properties.


----------



## daddy yo yo

The bigger 270 is my newest addition.

WHAT

A

KNIFE

!!!


----------



## daddy yo yo

DitmasPork said:


> Can't feel a gap.


I am not a TF fanboy, have some unpleasant experience with TF directly, and in contrast to some people here I think that for its price, the quality (f&f) is crap. I know that some people don’t care about f&f, and see such a knife as project knife, but I don’t. For me, it is unacceptable that an 800$ knife is a project knife that comes with a ****** handle.

Having said that, especially the red handled Denka knives do speak to me... They look so badass, and yeah, we all know they are cutting machines... Hope yours is as good as you were hoping for. I envy you!


----------



## dafox

daddy yo yo said:


> The bigger 270 is my newest addition.
> 
> WHAT
> 
> A
> 
> KNIFE
> 
> !!!


I plan to get a 210 when Jon gets them back in stock.


----------



## Garm

daddy yo yo said:


> The bigger 270 is my newest addition.
> 
> WHAT
> 
> A
> 
> KNIFE
> 
> !!!


What knives are these?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Garm said:


> What knives are these?


Ryusen Hamono


----------



## Horsemover

labor of love said:


> It’s 53-54mm and 247mm. Not all the newest ones are like this apparently, just talked to a guy that said his new one from the same batch is 270 grams


 
Well mine came in today...was told it was 270g but came in 227ish. Will get some pics and specs but looks very close to yours.


----------



## labor of love

Horsemover said:


> Well mine came in today...was told it was 270g but came in 227ish. Will get some pics and specs but looks very close to yours.


The product page said 270grams when I bought mine. I didn’t know what to expect to be honest.
Sounds like our Katos are about identical.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> The product page said 270grams when I bought mine. I didn’t know what to expect to be honest.
> Sounds like our Katos are about identical.


I don't think he ever updates those specs from years ago. He gives the weight of the brushed 210WH as 186g but mine is 204g


----------



## Gregmega

I think you’re right. Mine is older and is 241g but that could also be the burnt chestnut handle. Still the choil looks like the grind is a bit higher and thinner towards the spine.


----------



## labor of love

I didn’t expect the product page to be accurate. I’m quite happy I didn’t get a 270gram kato. And the other kato I have is a year old and like 240ish grams


----------



## JayGee

jwpark said:


> JayGee, what chuka is that?
> 
> Jay



A Robin Dalman - 185 x 100..


----------



## Horsemover

labor of love said:


> I didn’t expect the product page to be accurate. I’m quite happy I didn’t get a 270gram kato. And the other kato I have is a year old and like 240ish grams



The crazy thing is I emailed him and asked for specs. I think he sent me the product page. I am pretty much dead on with your measurements. 227g / 246mm x 53mm. I am fighting shadows but a couple quick pics.


----------



## labor of love

@Hassanbensober you took proper new Kato knife pics for me.


----------



## Hassanbensober

labor of love said:


> @Hassanbensober you took proper new Kato knife pics for me.


Wish I got one of the 240 that just dropped. I’ve had mine about a year. It took me a year before I started using it so it is like a knife. Can’t stop using it actually.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Still waiting for that 240WH spine shot


----------



## labor of love

I can’t really take good spine shots as you can tell.


----------



## Corradobrit1

So I'm guessing the flyweight 240WH is one the left. Speaking of which as a lefty, happy with the grind?


----------



## Gregmega

Nice that they’re north of 50 as well, my 240 is right at or juuuust south of 50 iirc I’ll have to pull out my 210 and what the dif was on that one as well. @Corradobrit1 youbsaid yours was 186g? Also burnt?


----------



## labor of love

Corradobrit1 said:


> So I'm guessing the flyweight 240WH is one the left. Speaking of which as a lefty, happy with the grind?


Correct


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> Nice that they’re north of 50 as well, my 240 is right at or juuuust south of 50 iirc I’ll have to pull out my 210 and what the dif was on that one as well. @Corradobrit1 youbsaid yours was 186g? Also burnt?


Nope. My 210WH with burnt chestnut handle is 204g almost 20g heavier than most other 210's I've come across. The 6+mm spine at the handle probably accounts for most of that. The chestnut handles themselves aren't especially heavy at only 40g.
Funny enough its the same weight as my 210WH Ku which feels heavier with a more blade forward weight bias. The brushed version is so perfectly balanced in hand.


----------



## marc4pt0

rob said:


> Jelle Hazenburg 200x55 Chef.
> 125SCView attachment 82291
> View attachment 82292
> View attachment 82294
> View attachment 82295
> View attachment 82296
> View attachment 82297



want


----------



## daddy yo yo

Garm said:


> What knives are these?


Maker is Ryusen Hamono, the product line is called Blazen. Superb knives!


----------



## Garm

daddy yo yo said:


> Maker is Ryusen Hamono, the product line is called Blazen. Superb knives!


Were these previously made or at least marketed in conjunction with Takamura?
They look fantastic!

Edit: Just read the description at JKI which more or less answered my question.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Garm said:


> Were these previously made or at least marketed in conjunction with Takamura?
> They look fantastic!
> 
> Edit: Just read the description at JKI which more or less answered my question.


They ARE fantastic. As everything carried by JKI.


----------



## DitmasPork

labor of love said:


> New Kato Workhorse 240mm arrived from Maxim. Surprisingly light and thin for a workhorse no? View attachment 82476
> View attachment 82477
> View attachment 82478
> View attachment 82479



How do you like it compared to the other Kato gyutos you've had? Observations?


----------



## labor of love

DitmasPork said:


> How do you like it compared to the other Kato gyutos you've had? Observations?


The 3 Katos prior to the 3 I’ve used in the last month I didn’t enjoy. And I spent many years holding a grudge.
But they were much heavier and thicker. My old 270mm was 300 grams for reference.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> The 3 Katos prior to the 3 I’ve used in the last month I didn’t enjoy. And I spent many years holding a grudge.
> But they were much heavier and thicker. My old 270mm was 300 grams for reference.


And now? Reborn Kato lover? What are your initial impressions vs the pass around STD?


----------



## labor of love

Huh? I love the kato standard. Somebody should sell me theirs.

My impressions of kato prior to this month were from 2013, so don’t really have anything to say that’s very approximate other than too thick and heavy. I know atleast 2 of my old ones had 10mm thick spines.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> 10mm thick spines.


Crikey


----------



## Horsemover

I was telling labor of love I stumbled upon the Kato a couple days after he got his. I bought it not knowing what I was going to do with it. Considerations were stash it under the bed and look at it from time to time, pass it on to one of the many I know are looking for one or just use the hell out of it. Now that I have it in hand I have no choice but to use it . Will report back with thoughts soon.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Horsemover said:


> I was telling labor of love I stumbled upon the Kato a couple days after he got his. I bought it not knowing what I was going to do with it. Considerations were stash it under the bed and look at it from time to time, pass it on to one of the many I know are looking for one or just use the hell out of it. Now that I have it in hand I have no choice but to use it . Will report back with thoughts soon.


Bravo


----------



## DitmasPork

labor of love said:


> Huh? I love the kato standard. Somebody should sell me theirs.
> 
> My impressions of kato prior to this month were from 2013, so don’t really have anything to say that’s very approximate other than too thick and heavy. I know atleast 2 of my old ones had 10mm thick spines.



Whao, 10mm spine on your old ones! My 240 Kato WH has a 5mm spine.


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> Huh? I love the kato standard. Somebody should sell me theirs.
> 
> My impressions of kato prior to this month were from 2013, so don’t really have anything to say that’s very approximate other than too thick and heavy. I know atleast 2 of my old ones had 10mm thick spines.


that's massive, the thickest one I have held had a 6mm spine


----------



## labor of love

Normally I’d say the spine thickness doesn’t have a direct effect on cutting ability. But you know how the Kato grind is-a slow suttle convex that starts very high. So the thicker spine pretty much meant thicker blade. Which isn’t a bad thing just not for me.
My mazaki from Carbon was like 8.5-9.5mm at the spine but Maz grinds are in such a way that their still quite thin where it matters.


----------



## ModRQC

Finally my order from SKS got in... almost a month folks, horrible shipping delays these days.

I'm glad I received the Atoma 140, my stones need a good clean.

But now this showpiece... 300mm Takeda Honyaki



















Higonokami.

Cute price, cute friction folding knife, and a different steel to make up for the ache buying a new knife in a steel I already owned... Always was wary about buying a knife made from SK carbon, but this was a cheap fun way to experience it.


----------



## ModRQC

Matsubara Hamono Guyto 225mm Nashiji Blue #2


----------



## panda

valgard said:


> that's massive, the thickest one I have held had a 6mm spine


that's what sea said


----------



## RockyBasel

Gihei ZDP 240 mm Gyuto from KNS


----------



## RockyBasel




----------



## Chamber

Konosuke Fujiyama FM Blue #2 Gyuto 240mm Khii Ebony

Measures 231mm long, 55mm tall at the heel and clocks in at 214 grams.


----------



## RockyBasel

Gorgeous- where can I get it


----------



## ModRQC

Killer choil - it breaks my heart


----------



## Chamber

RockyBasel said:


> Gorgeous- where can I get it



I got mine from CKTG. Bernal Cutlery and Tosho Knife Arts are some other vendors that carry Konosuke knives that I can recall off the top of my head.


----------



## ma_sha1

What’s happening to the FM? Looks more beefy than my Toyama


----------



## Chamber

ma_sha1 said:


> What’s happening to the FM? Looks more beefy than my Toyama



According to their Instagram they changed the design when they introduced the new sharpener. They are taller, with thicker spines and than previous Fujiyama FM, hamaguri ground and now have a stamp in recognition of the new sharpener. I am really digging the direction they decided to go with this line.


----------



## ma_sha1

Wow, thanks!

Doing all the right things! Might have to look into this.


----------



## ModRQC

That Konosuke is amazing. Simply put. No frills.


----------



## Chamber

Yeah I’m really happy with this one. Can’t wait to test it out and get some patina going


----------



## DitmasPork

'Je ne sais quoi' arrived today. Feeling French. Yanick suji.


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Damn, that Kono looks so nice. Has been at the top of my list, since I saw the last kono fm buy here.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

DitmasPork said:


> 'Je ne sais quoi' arrived today. Feeling French. Yanick suji.
> View attachment 82921
> 
> View attachment 82922
> 
> View attachment 82924
> 
> View attachment 82925
> 
> View attachment 82926
> 
> View attachment 82927


You’ve been picking up some sweet knives lately. Yanick is in my top 5 makers to try atm...


----------



## DitmasPork

Malcolm Johnson said:


> You’ve been picking up some sweet knives lately. Yanick is in my top 5 makers to try atm...


Done buying for the year. I actually purchased it a while ago, before covid, waited until shipping got better before sending. Really top notch workmanship.


----------



## Horsemover

DitmasPork said:


> Done buying for the year. I actually purchased it a while ago, before covid, waited until shipping got better before sending. Really top notch workmanship.


 
I recently received my first Yanick gyuto. Absolutely love everything about it. I should have a Suji coming soon. Can’t wait to hear what you think. I was blown away. Congrats man that’s a beautiful blade.


----------



## DitmasPork

Horsemover said:


> I recently received my first Yanick gyuto. Absolutely love everything about it. I should have a Suji coming soon. Can’t wait to hear what you think. I was blown away. Congrats man that’s a beautiful blade.


Cheers! I’m glad I was able to grab one! I’m very impressed by the f&f; he has a distinctive voice as a maker.


----------



## danemonji

Just another Kato


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> Just another KatoView attachment 82978
> 
> View attachment 82979


Looks surprisingly similar to the 210WH profile but 240? What are the specs?


----------



## cheflarge

DitmasPork said:


> 'Je ne sais quoi' arrived today. Feeling French. Yanick suji.
> View attachment 82921
> 
> View attachment 82922
> 
> View attachment 82924
> 
> View attachment 82925
> 
> View attachment 82926
> 
> View attachment 82927


Super [email protected]


----------



## captaincaed

daddy yo yo said:


> The bigger 270 is my newest addition.
> 
> WHAT
> 
> A
> 
> KNIFE
> 
> !!!


These are such good knives. Really pro jobs on final finish and the cut nicely. I've had best luck with westerns handles


----------



## gcsquared

Having collected Robin’s knives for a couple years now, and recently acquired my third cleaver from a forum member, thought it was time for a Dalman family photo shoot.


----------



## alterwisser

gcsquared said:


> Having collected Robin’s knives for a couple years now, and recently acquired my third cleaver from a forum member, thought it was time for a Dalman family photo shoot.
> 
> View attachment 83083


 
Ddddaaaaaamn.... and I thoughT I had a lot of Dalmans lol....


----------



## Corradobrit1

gcsquared said:


> Having collected Robin’s knives for a couple years now, and recently acquired my third cleaver from a forum member, thought it was time for a Dalman family photo shoot.
> 
> View attachment 83083


Wow thats probably more than Robin's got


----------



## RDalman

Corradobrit1 said:


> Wow thats probably more than Robin's got


It is


----------



## OnionSlicer

Baby Gude, arriving exactly one month after departing from an Aussie shop, and immediately making short work of a crusty bastard:






I blame this one on @daveb


----------



## coffeelover191919

Goodtimerounder said:


> My Anryu AS 240mm gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 80478



Anryu 210 AS Gyuto!! Just got in today. How is your edge so dark? Did you soak it in coffee overnight?


----------



## KJDedge

Did you mean to say crusty batard?.....lol


----------



## daveb

OnionSlicer said:


> Baby Gude, arriving exactly one month after departing from an Aussie shop, and immediately making short work of a crusty bastard:
> 
> 
> I blame this one on @daveb



Happy to help, nice looking handle.

Now about that suji......


----------



## NotAddictedYet

DitmasPork said:


> 'Je ne sais quoi' arrived today. Feeling French. Yanick suji.
> View attachment 82921
> 
> View attachment 82922
> 
> View attachment 82924
> 
> View attachment 82925
> 
> View attachment 82926
> 
> View attachment 82927


Nice knife! Btw what cutting board is pictured here?


----------



## DitmasPork

NotAddictedYet said:


> Nice knife! Btw what cutting board is pictured here?


It's a gorgeous end-grain maple by @John Loftis at The Board Smith, he makes stellar boards, with great service IMO.


----------



## ModRQC

Beautifully made boards indeed!


----------



## mack

Sturmschwalbe (German hobbyist) Gyuto (23cm, 14C28N).





















Great fit and finish, great cutter. 

Mack.


----------



## RockyBasel

Arrived today 210 mm Nakiri - beauty and beast all in one. 309 gm


----------



## Robert Lavacca

RockyBasel said:


> Arrived today 210 mm Nakiri - beauty and beast all in one. 309 gm
> 
> View attachment 83362
> View attachment 83363
> View attachment 83364


That is awesome man! If I wasn’t holding off on another nakiri from another maker, I would go for one of these. Beautiful


----------



## RockyBasel

Glad you like watanabe san’s blades. Which maker are you pursuing - curious


----------



## turko

210 Makoto Ryusei AS


----------



## milkbaby

mack said:


> Sturmschwalbe (German hobbyist) Gyuto (23cm, 14C28N).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great fit and finish, great cutter.
> 
> Mack.



Really dig the blade profile and tapered tang! Is it really as asymmetric as the choil pic suggests or is that an optical illusion from being taken a bit off angle?


----------



## mack

@milkbaby 

It's an optical illusion to be honest. The tapered tang is great, Jiro should have a look at it LOL

Mack.


----------



## rahimlee54

Grabbed a Mizuno KS profile White #2 from the last batch.


----------



## Colin

Sukenari SG2 Damy 240 Gyuto













It is even more beautiful in person. So stoked to start using it!


----------



## ModRQC

*Matsubara Hamono / Katsuto Tanaka – Nashiji Gingami #3 Gyuto 225mm*
380 / 250 / *230 *-- *55 */ 46 / 30 -- *2.8 */ 2 / 1.5 / *0.8 *-- *+30 *-- *163g *--* *** 

Length *(Total / Blade / *Edge*)_ * Height *_(*Heel* / Half / 35mm to tip)* Thickness *(*Heel* / Half / 35mm to tip / *10mm to tip*)* Balance *(Chin = 0) * Weight Sharpness OOTB *( *** Poor **** Avg. ***** Good ***** *Any shade of Great )
_All firsthand measures. Balance is either forward the blade (+) or backward to the handle (-) in mm._


*F&F: 4.5/5*







*Handle: 0.5/1*
Well sculpted and finished cherry wood handle, with a nicely color-match textured pakka wood ferrule, will both speak plenty of sober beauty with just a tad of mineral oil. It is no special handle – read custom – but as standard handles come this one here is beautiful (finally a pakka wood ferrule that truly shows texture is something to behold!). Still it is only but a standard handle, and thus, average marks ensues, to most of my displeasure. 

*Bolster/Ferrule: 1/1*
This point speaks about either the shaping and welding of the bolster, or the neatness of tang insertion and ferrule fitting. The Matsubara scores above average with not a single dollop of glue/epoxy/wax/whatsoever still sticking to the tang/michi or elsewhere, a very tight and neat tang insertion (pretty sure by discoloration that Tanaka uses heated tang method to burn it in), while the ferrule fitting is also just about seamless. A short michi ensures smooth operation if one is inclined to play with custom handles.






*Blade: 1/1*
This is where more generic points than the two below shall be discussed, and it goes quite fast: there are no bumps, irregularities, or other slight deformation of any kind from the forging process to be noted. Choil of course could be worked upon even more, but this is a finer detail you don’t often meet at the prices I buy knives, and this one has been eased enough to show more care than expected. Once again the Matsubara distinguishes itself from the average.

*Spine: 1/1*
The Matsubara has a nice and comfortable rounded spine, and this is already raising the knife above most other experiences I had so far. One single lovely spot about 2/3 spine where the Nashiji finish is deeply imprinted reminds one that this is handmade and that there will be irregularities - for these are very rare on this knife. Otherwise that spine is even nicer looking and feeling than any of Zwilling or Victorinox. Such elegant work all around this blade, truly.






*Finish: 1/1*
Not the general “finish” of the whole knife, that would be redundant, but obviously the finish used on the blade, here a Nashiji on SS cladding that to me is perfectly and very evenly laid upon, with a rich and unique pattern of textures to the forged finish and a very neat cladding with a nice almost kasumi finish, to a mirror edge bevel, achieving a combination of rustic and polished aesthetics that is pleasing to the eye, brings all the mystique of the making process, but sober still - only Yu Kurosaki Fujin (sold since) in my experience exhibited an equally perfect and even Kurouchi finish on SS cladding, this one veering towards more oomph factor than the Matsubara here. Both knives to me are a well-deserved full marks in a sub-criterion that I’ve found to be truly a bit of hit-and-miss in general where sub-priced J-Knives are involved. Of course this one tends to veer towards a middle-end market, if price tells something.


*EXPERIENCE: 4.5/5*






*Box: 0.5/1*
As they come, J-knives usually are in a carton box, with a fold of VCI paper on the blade. This one here adds a little extra protection with a second sheath of carton that should do a much nicer work protecting the blade in handling. It’s really not a bad thing neither that, once the blade dried properly after use, the user would have this unobtrusive temporary sheath to store the knife nicely if no better solution (read: sanitary OR protective) is available to him. Moritaka’s come with a plastic sheath (well mine did) which is also a nice add-on for protection and temporary storage solution. Still, both are nowhere near what I would call a secure packaging, just pretty much average. Box here is plain if not ugly and branding is on a sticker - why, even Moritaka has a gold engraved box! Not that it would earn it a better score here, but just a comparison to express how barebones the Matsubara package is. So far only once my Mazaki would have earned full marks here with the felt linen box and some nice presentation/usual warnings cards that somewhat added to the feeling of authenticity and luxury. Or Diplôme/Miyabi FC boxes (same thing) because while they have that mass-produced knife feeling that we don't like so much, they are still nice enough and very very secure.

*First impression: 1/1*
The knife impresses very nicely. It’s nothing extraordinary, but all the elements are there to be highly satisfied by that first handling and scrutinizing. If you ask me, I’d rather have a well-made and well-tempered knife with no obvious oomph and no package extras than sacrificing any quality towards unessential things. They’re all part of the experience though, and if this knife has no extra and no particular oomph, it breathes of sober, skilled crafting, and I like that very much. Perhaps to some it would feel very average, but here I let my preferences dictate an above average mark. Hey, I did resist my preferences with the handle which to me deserved full marks (too). 





*Geometry, Profile & Grind: 1/1*
While a specific geometry, or a specific profile, remain a matter of preferences, they should at least be well achieved, and while we're there, grind should be as true as possible: this may seem out of place in the Experience criteria, but in fact first impressions aren't so important towards experience even if they are pretty much all I can say for now. However, a look at the factors at play in this point speak of long term experience, and moreover, any messing up of any of those factors by the maker would be major and absolutely ruin the experience. So... here we’re supposed to have a 50/50 bevel knife, and this is what is delivered. Grind is true with no apparent sin, profile doesn't show any irregularity, and there is truly nothing to say against a slightly convexing geometry towards a very thin behind the edge bevel – and a proper bit of spinal taper too. Nothing looks suspicious, nothing is left on the rough, nothing is even remotely seeming off in the crafting of the blade. Full marks. With a proper edge of my liking this Gyuto will sing in dialects I know nothing of yet.








*First use: 1/1*
With the one above, this sub-criterion is where I get the most personal. This knife is a good cutter OOTB: the geometry works very well, the initial edge is nothing stellar enough to be called laser but the geometry holds that potential for sure, and cutting is already substantially efficient with most types of produce. It's waiting for an edge suited to one's liking, but the initial one still expresses what befits it best: an all-around keenness. To me, balance vs height, profile, weight, suits this knife very very well, I didn’t need any adapting to it. Moreover, despite being so thin the knife feels very sturdy in dense produce like big carrots, although I wouldn’t say it is where it’ll shine the most OOTB – it will just do the job without any problem nor discomfort. Food release is good enough to compliment the tall profile, and the flat area of the edge sufficient real estate to benefit fully of that height. Insanely efficient tip work, and a truly versatile knife that doesn’t have a single problem with flat smashing garlic nor finely mincing it afterwards. As they come OOTB this one is easily above average.










*Maintenance: 1/1*
With the Ginsan core and SS cladding, this part doesn't need addressing.






*Overall score : 90%*

_My personal take:_
The Matsubara to me is the knife of a skilled and caring bladesmith, Katsuto Tanaka, whom will gladly exchange frills and oomph for a glimpse at another kind of quality in handmade knives for the price – the particular vibe of which my rating system cannot really account for. It’s like feeling that the putting of the knife into a box – which nature doesn’t matter – is the mark of personal satisfaction from the maker that beams upon you when you open that box again.

*Be well all! *


----------



## ModRQC

Sorry... don't know why kkf editor right now doesn't exactly want to show the spaces I left in between specs groups. Usually it works fine. 

Or is it me that's crazy? Whatever, used dashes instead.


----------



## tchan001

ModRQC said:


> *Matsubara Hamono / Katsuto Tanaka – Nashiji Aogami #2 Gyuto 225mm*
> 380 / 250 / *230 *-- *55 */ 46 / 30 -- *2.8 */ 2 / 1.5 / *0.8 *-- *+30 *-- *163g *--* ***
> 
> Length *(Total / Blade / *Edge*)_ * Height *_(*Heel* / Half / 35mm to tip)* Thickness *(*Heel* / Half / 35mm to tip / *10mm to tip*)* Balance *(Chin = 0) * Weight Sharpness OOTB *( *** Poor **** Avg. ***** Good ***** *Any shade of Great )
> _All firsthand measures. Balance is either forward the blade (+) or backward to the handle (-) in mm._
> 
> 
> *F&F: 4.5/5*
> 
> View attachment 83459
> 
> 
> *Handle: 0.5/1*
> Well sculpted and finished cherry wood handle, with a nicely color-match textured pakka wood ferrule, will both speak plenty of sober beauty with just a tad of mineral oil. It is no special handle – read custom – but as standard handles come this one here is beautiful (finally a pakka wood ferrule that truly shows texture is something to behold!). Still it is only but a standard handle, and thus, average marks ensues, to most of my displeasure.
> 
> *Bolster/Ferrule: 1/1*
> This point speaks about either the shaping and welding of the bolster, or the neatness of tang insertion and ferrule fitting. The Matsubara scores above average with not a single dollop of glue/epoxy/wax/whatsoever still sticking to the tang/michi or elsewhere, a very tight and neat tang insertion (pretty sure by discoloration that Tanaka uses heated tang method to burn it in), while the ferrule fitting is also just about seamless. A short michi ensures smooth operation if one is inclined to play with custom handles.
> 
> View attachment 83458
> 
> 
> *Blade: 1/1*
> This is where more generic points than the two below shall be discussed, and it goes quite fast: there are no bumps, irregularities, or other slight deformation of any kind from the forging process to be noted. Choil of course could be worked upon even more, but this is a finer detail you don’t often meet at the prices I buy knives, and this one has been eased enough to show more care than expected. Once again the Matsubara distinguishes itself from the average.
> 
> *Spine: 1/1*
> The Matsubara has a nice and comfortable rounded spine, and this is already raising the knife above most other experiences I had so far. One single lovely spot about 2/3 spine where the Nashiji finish is deeply imprinted reminds one that this is handmade and that there will be irregularities - for these are very rare on this knife. Otherwise that spine is even nicer looking and feeling than any of Zwilling or Victorinox. Such elegant work all around this blade, truly.
> 
> View attachment 83457
> 
> 
> *Finish: 1/1*
> Not the general “finish” of the whole knife, that would be redundant, but obviously the finish used on the blade, here a Nashiji on SS cladding that to me is perfectly and very evenly laid upon, with a rich and unique pattern of textures to the forged finish and a very neat cladding with a nice almost kasumi finish, to a mirror edge bevel, achieving a combination of rustic and polished aesthetics that is pleasing to the eye, brings all the mystique of the making process, but sober still - only Yu Kurosaki Fujin (sold since) in my experience exhibited an equally perfect and even Kurouchi finish on SS cladding, this one veering towards more oomph factor than the Matsubara here. Both knives to me are a well-deserved full marks in a sub-criterion that I’ve found to be truly a bit of hit-and-miss in general where sub-priced J-Knives are involved. Of course this one tends to veer towards a middle-end market, if price tells something.
> 
> 
> *EXPERIENCE: 4.5/5*
> 
> View attachment 83455
> 
> 
> *Box: 0.5/1*
> As they come, J-knives usually are in a carton box, with a fold of VCI paper on the blade. This one here adds a little extra protection with a second sheath of carton that should do a much nicer work protecting the blade in handling. It’s really not a bad thing neither that, once the blade dried properly after use, the user would have this unobtrusive temporary sheath to store the knife nicely if no better solution (read: sanitary OR protective) is available to him. Moritaka’s come with a plastic sheath (well mine did) which is also a nice add-on for protection and temporary storage solution. Still, both are nowhere near what I would call a secure packaging, just pretty much average. Box here is plain if not ugly and branding is on a sticker - why, even Moritaka has a gold engraved box! Not that it would earn it a better score here, but just a comparison to express how barebones the Matsubara package is. So far only once my Mazaki would have earned full marks here with the felt linen box and some nice presentation/usual warnings cards that somewhat added to the feeling of authenticity and luxury. Or Diplôme/Miyabi FC boxes (same thing) because while they have that mass-produced knife feeling that we don't like so much, they are still nice enough and very very secure.
> 
> *First impression: 1/1*
> The knife impresses very nicely. It’s nothing extraordinary, but all the elements are there to be highly satisfied by that first handling and scrutinizing. If you ask me, I’d rather have a well-made and well-tempered knife with no obvious oomph and no package extras than sacrificing any quality towards unessential things. They’re all part of the experience though, and if this knife has no extra and no particular oomph, it breathes of sober, skilled crafting, and I like that very much. Perhaps to some it would feel very average, but here I let my preferences dictate an above average mark. Hey, I did resist my preferences with the handle which to me deserved full marks (too).
> 
> View attachment 83462
> 
> *Geometry, Profile & Grind: 1/1*
> While a specific geometry, or a specific profile, remain a matter of preferences, they should at least be well achieved, and while we're there, grind should be as true as possible: this may seem out of place in the Experience criteria, but in fact first impressions aren't so important towards experience even if they are pretty much all I can say for now. However, a look at the factors at play in this point speak of long term experience, and moreover, any messing up of any of those factors by the maker would be major and absolutely ruin the experience. So... here we’re supposed to have a 50/50 bevel knife, and this is what is delivered. Grind is true with no apparent sin, profile doesn't show any irregularity, and there is truly nothing to say against a slightly convexing geometry towards a very thin behind the edge bevel – and a proper bit of spinal taper too. Nothing looks suspicious, nothing is left on the rough, nothing is even remotely seeming off in the crafting of the blade. Full marks. With a proper edge of my liking this Gyuto will sing in dialects I know nothing of yet.
> 
> View attachment 83456
> View attachment 83463
> 
> *First use: 1/1*
> With the one above, this sub-criterion is where I get the most personal. This knife is a good cutter OOTB: the geometry works very well, the initial edge is nothing stellar enough to be called laser but the geometry holds that potential for sure, and cutting is already substantially efficient with most types of produce. It's waiting for an edge suited to one's liking, but the initial one still expresses what befits it best: an all-around keenness. To me, balance vs height, profile, weight, suits this knife very very well, I didn’t need any adapting to it. Moreover, despite being so thin the knife feels very sturdy in dense produce like big carrots, although I wouldn’t say it is where it’ll shine the most OOTB – it will just do the job without any problem nor discomfort. Food release is good enough to compliment the tall profile, and the flat area of the edge sufficient real estate to benefit fully of that height. Insanely efficient tip work, and a truly versatile knife that doesn’t have a single problem with flat smashing garlic nor finely mincing it afterwards. As they come OOTB this one is easily above average.
> 
> View attachment 83454
> 
> View attachment 83461
> 
> 
> *Maintenance: 1/1*
> Despite being washed thoroughly with warm soapy water and a mildly abrasive woolen dishrag, three times in a row, this knife has so resistant a lacquer and such a nice polish on it that there was no reactivity with food (white onions, rinsed with water, no drying, garlic, color carrots, bacon were among the list), no staining whatsoever of the edge bevel, truly nothing. A first for me with carbon knives, although my limited experience only comprises Misono Swedish mono and iron or ss cladding with Kurouchi finishes - Moritaka Blue #2, Mazaki White #2, Kurosaki AS.
> 
> View attachment 83460
> 
> 
> *Overall score : 90%*
> 
> _My personal take:_
> The Matsubara Nashiji Aogami #2 Gyuto to me is the knife of a skilled and caring bladesmith, Katsuto Tanaka, whom will gladly exchange frills and oomph for a glimpse at another kind of quality in handmade knives for the price – the particular vibe of which my rating system cannot really account for. It’s like feeling that the putting of the knife into a box – which nature doesn’t matter – is the mark of personal satisfaction from the maker that beams upon you when you open that box again.
> 
> *Be well all! *


Why is the Aogami #2 Gyuto stamped with the kanji *銀三 *? Is ginsan the steel used for the cladding?


----------



## ModRQC

I don’t think so but you’ve just confirmed at once what I thought to begin with when I saw no reactivity whatsoever. Someone told me it could be normal with good ss cladding and polished bevel that reactivity would not show at once.

Although you’ve confirmed the good side of it, not the worst. In fact I wanted a Ginga very much but was afraid it could be VG-10. 

Could someone sort of confirm this? It would make my day... not @tchan001 capabilities to read Japanese, but just... knows knives and makers very very much? I didn’t see any Ginsan knives from Matsubara online, and since all Nashijis I found seemed to be Blue 2 I sort of went with the delayed reactivity theory.


----------



## ModRQC

In fact, if @tchan001 or someone wants to translate the whole scripture, perhaps we could get more infos...


----------



## OnionSlicer

Well, I think I may have just found my favorite knife.










Mazaki 240; 246x53mm and 253g. Grabbed a few veggies, and oh my... let's just say it was love at first carrot


----------



## RockyBasel

3 knives arrived today - I am addicted

first, kagekiyo 270 Ginsanko Walnut handle, and Takeda NA Hamono Suiboke 240 WS both from CCF -both are gorgeous looking

then, a Hirohira Togashi


----------



## RockyBasel

Here is the Hitohira Togashi blue Stainless with zircote handle


----------



## parbaked

RockyBasel said:


> Takeda NA Hamono



It's Takada No Hamono...nice.


----------



## RockyBasel

i know mistyped


----------



## Garm

OnionSlicer said:


> Well, I think I may have just found my favorite knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki 240; 246x53mm and 253g. Grabbed a few veggies, and oh my... let's just say it was love at first carrot


That choil shot makes me want to finally try a Mazaki. Where did you buy it?


----------



## OnionSlicer

Garm said:


> That choil shot makes me want to finally try a Mazaki. Where did you buy it?



From Knifewear as part of their "garage sale". Mine was the very last they had in stock I'm afraid.


----------



## RockyBasel

CKC got a new batch of Mazaki’s yesterday- nashiji and KU - should be up in 2 days on their website. KNS has a few left as well.


----------



## Garm

Thanks, both of you, and congrats @OnionSlicer for scoring a new favorite!
Would it be reasonable to assume that these would all have fairly similar specs, geometry and grind execution?
I haven't followed the posts about Mazaki's development during these past couple of years.


----------



## OnionSlicer

Garm said:


> Thanks, both of you, and congrats @OnionSlicer for scoring a new favorite!
> Would it be reasonable to assume that these would all have fairly similar specs, geometry and grind execution?
> I haven't followed the posts about Mazaki's development during these past couple of years.



There's a 54 page thread dedicated to Mazaki here you can catch up on  
mazaki knives

And I believe the consensus there is that no, his grind is constantly evolving and different batches may have different specs.


----------



## RockyBasel

That’s why I await the 2020 batches comin in now


----------



## Garm

Yeah, I'm not sifting through that thread.. yikes.
The pictures and specs from K&S look pretty identical to yours though. Maybe he's found his jam at long last?


----------



## RockyBasel

Also check out the CKC mazaki - 270 mm


----------



## tostadas

OnionSlicer said:


> There's a 54 page thread dedicated to Mazaki here you can catch up on
> mazaki knives
> 
> And I believe the consensus there is that no, his grind is constantly evolving and different batches may have different specs.





Garm said:


> Yeah, I'm not sifting through that thread.. yikes.
> The pictures and specs from K&S look pretty identical to yours though. Maybe he's found his jam at long last?



I bought the same knife off the garage sale. 256g, Spine (5.8mm at handle, 2.8mm mid blade, 1.3mm @1cm from tip), Edge (1.1mm @ 1cm from edge along blade). It's pretty beefy and feels really nice in the hand. After I smoothed out the choil and spine, it feels like butter.


----------



## RockyBasel

I now know which my next knife will be


----------



## valgard

RockyBasel said:


> Here is the Hitohira Togashi blue Stainless with zircote handleView attachment 83494
> View attachment 83495
> View attachment 83496


What's the core steel of the Togashi?


----------



## bahamaroot

I liked the new taller Konosuke 240mm B#2 Fujiyama FM
so I add the 210 just for the helluv it.

Spine 3.5mm at the heel. 203mm x 50mm 157gm.


----------



## WPerry

bahamaroot said:


> I liked the new taller Konosuke B#2 240mm Fujiyama FM
> so I add the 210 just for the helluv it.
> 
> Spine 3.5mm at the heel. 203mm x 50mm 157gm.


Nice. I had resigned myself to waiting 'til the fall for Bernal to get their hands on some W#2 240s, but if someone returns one of thinner 240s in W#1 in the next few days, I'm going to be tempted.


----------



## Corradobrit1

valgard said:


> What's the core steel of the Togashi?


Its B#1


----------



## valgard

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its B#1


I need one of those... Togashi blue is the tits, I need a sanmai to make company to my honyaki hehe.


----------



## Corradobrit1

valgard said:


> I need one of those... Togashi blue is the tits, I need a sanmai to make company to my honyaki hehe.


Its got that WB Kono vibe, but without that machi gap which I've never liked.


----------



## valgard

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its got that WB Kono vibe, but without that machi gap which I've never liked.


Not sure which one is the WB Kono, I can't follow the nomenclature


----------



## RockyBasel

Togashi specs:

Hitohira Togashi Japanese Chef Knife
240mm Gyuto Knife
Togashi Blacksmith, Sakai Japan
Aogami #1 (Blue) High Carbon Steel
Soft Stainless Clad
Makassar Ebony & Buffalo Ferrule
Saya Included 
Hand-Crafted in Japan
226mm Blade Edge Length / 388mm Overall Length / 2.1mm Blade Thickness / 50mm Blade Height / 207g


----------



## Helmore

OnionSlicer said:


> Grabbed a few veggies, and oh my... let's just say it was love at first carrot


I'm disappointed. I'd expect the first veggie to be an onion. Maybe it's time to change your name? 

Not quite on topic, but RockyBasel, your kitchen looks sleek. I like it. 

Also, Konosuke knives are always nice to look at. I also like this new thing they do, where the grinder also gets a little recognition.


----------



## Alwayzbakin

valgard said:


> Not sure which one is the WB Kono, I can't follow the nomenclature


Way-back, I think.


----------



## RockyBasel

Got 2 more deliveries today - something is wrong with me!


----------



## Runner_up

^^ those Sakamitu yokote kiridashis are really neat! Love mine


----------



## RockyBasel

they are really cool - heading to the mountains for a week. this would be great to have around the chalet


----------



## Corradobrit1

valgard said:


> Not sure which one is the WB Kono, I can't follow the nomenclature


WB => wide bevel. Although I agree their naming is a real head scratcher these days


----------



## Bear

RockyBasel said:


> Togashi specs:
> 
> Hitohira Togashi Japanese Chef Knife
> 240mm Gyuto Knife
> Togashi Blacksmith, Sakai Japan
> Aogami #1 (Blue) High Carbon Steel
> Soft Stainless Clad
> Makassar Ebony & Buffalo Ferrule
> Saya Included
> Hand-Crafted in Japan
> 226mm Blade Edge Length / 388mm Overall Length / 2.1mm Blade Thickness / 50mm Blade Height / 207g


I've been looking at these, just wondering what your initial impressions are.


----------



## RockyBasel

> Too early to say too much on the Togashi - I just did a brief tomato/onion try upon opening. The knife itself is a beauty no doubt. Fit and finish is exceptional. The handle seemed a bit narrow/skinny to me - its octagonal, but narrow. That's personal preference I suppose, I have longer fingers.





> In the brief test, the food release seemed good - it glides through stuff. Is it OOTB as sharp as my recent Toyoma 240 Dama - i don't think so. But very close - different feel. But a good feel in the hands, good balance. . The steel, geometry seems amazing. Worth getting it just for that. Price point is a bit rich in my view.





> Again, Too early to say much really, other than its a knife built not to disappoint


----------



## T85

This is one of my latest knives. This is a 240mm x 58mm silversteel warikomi with a masur birch handle by Birgersson (forger) & Dalman (grind&handle) I got it three weeks ago. I got it because I wanted a 240mm and wanted to try something from Dalman. I did not know anything about Birgersson. After 3 weeks of pro kitchen use here are my thoughts. Edge retention is very impressive. I still can just do a couple passes on a honing rod. I will probably resharpen next week to see the ease of sharpening. HRC is 66, this is a first for me. It is very thin behind the edge with a thick spine. Balance is right at heel. It has a flatter profile, making it great for push cutters. The food release is great too. The reactivity is not bad. This knife a joy to use. 10 of 10.


----------



## Gregmega

valgard said:


> I need one of those... Togashi blue is the tits, I need a sanmai to make company to my honyaki hehe.


You got a honyaki too??? Nice.


----------



## Gregmega

RockyBasel said:


> Togashi specs:
> 
> Hitohira Togashi Japanese Chef Knife
> 240mm Gyuto Knife
> Togashi Blacksmith, Sakai Japan
> Aogami #1 (Blue) High Carbon Steel
> Soft Stainless Clad
> Makassar Ebony & Buffalo Ferrule
> Saya Included
> Hand-Crafted in Japan
> 226mm Blade Edge Length / 388mm Overall Length / 2.1mm Blade Thickness / 50mm Blade Height / 207g


I bet that togashi will destroy the others you bought.


----------



## valgard

Gregmega said:


> You got a honyaki too??? Nice.


It was my first honyaki actually, I have had it for a good 2-3 years.


----------



## Gregmega

valgard said:


> It was my first honyaki actually, I have had it for a good 2-3 years.


How do I not remember that. Who was the sharpener? Btw I fkn love mine. Wait til you see what comes tomorrow


----------



## valgard

Gregmega said:


> How do I not remember that. Who was the sharpener? Btw I fkn love mine. Wait til you see what comes tomorrow



Sharpener is Hirotsugu Tosa, classic Sakai Takayuki tandem on it. And Cody made the handle and saya, it's actually back with Cody for a new handle without endcap.


----------



## ModRQC

T85 said:


> View attachment 83612
> 
> This is one of my latest knives. This is a 240mm x 58mm silversteel warikomi with a masur birch handle by Birgersson (forger) & Dalman (grind&handle) I got it three weeks ago. I got it because I wanted a 240mm and wanted to try something from Dalman. I did not know anything about Birgersson. After 3 weeks of pro kitchen use here are my thoughts. Edge retention is very impressive. I still can just do a couple passes on a honing rod. I will probably resharpen next week to see the ease of sharpening. HRC is 66, this is a first for me. It is very thin behind the edge with a thick spine. Balance is right at heel. It has a flatter profile, making it great for push cutters. The food release is great too. The reactivity is not bad. This knife a joy to use. 10 of 10.



I would definitively be a sucker for MORE pics! Congrats it's a beautiful piece.


----------



## ModRQC

@valgard what seems to be the problem with the ferrule that has a bit of tape on your rack pic?


----------



## valgard

ModRQC said:


> @valgard what seems to be the problem with the ferrule that has a bit of tape on your rack pic?


No problem, I was just working on that knife and didn't take the tape out.


----------



## rgriffeath

I’m stoked about my first Carter  

5.31" Carter Stainless Fukugozai Petty
Hitachi White #1 Steel core laminated with 410 Stainless Steel
FINISH: Forged/Polished
HANDLE: Ziricote with Black Canvas Micarta Bolster
LINER: Corian Spacer


----------



## Brokenthusiast

273x43 suji from HSC3 in Z-wear steel, 63HRC.
Handle is ironwood and Patagonian rosewood.
192gr.

Swooning extremely hard over this one. It’s my first custom piece and Harbeer has been an absolute pleasure to work with! Can’t wait to get back to work and put it through the gauntlet.


----------



## dmonterisi

310mm Marko WH suji


----------



## bruce8088

These ones braved the pandemic shipping and finally arrived - one of kind or rather 6 of the same kind of one of a kind. Very happy to be able to get these for my friends.


----------



## TSF415

bruce8088 said:


> These ones braved the pandemic shipping and finally arrived - one of kind or rather 6 of the same kind of one of a kind. Very happy to be able to get these for my friends.


Are they white1’s or what are they?


----------



## Gregmega

bruce8088 said:


> These ones braved the pandemic shipping and finally arrived - one of kind or rather 6 of the same kind of one of a kind. Very happy to be able to get these for my friends.


You and Ricky having a tf party?


----------



## rob

Don Nguyen. 160x44 Petty. W2


----------



## valdim

rob said:


> Don Nguyen. 160x44 Petty. W2
> View attachment 83836
> View attachment 83835
> View attachment 83836


As if he has applied the Stealth technology...What is the material of the handle?


----------



## rob

valdim said:


> As if he has applied the Stealth technology...What is the material of the handle?


To be honest I’m not sure.
Was listed as being faux ivory and carbon fiber.
Maybe polished G10?


----------



## Acidwash

Finally found my dream Raquin Gyuto. Fifth times a charm!


----------



## Acidwash

New family shot.


----------



## RockyBasel

Beautiful - how does the Gyuto perform?


----------



## parbaked

valdim said:


> What is the material of the handle?





rob said:


> To be honest I’m not sure.
> Was listed as being faux ivory and carbon fiber.
> Maybe polished G10?



Don uses Elforyn, a faux ivory often used to make high quality billiard balls...good stuff!!








Elforyn







www.elforyn.de




That would be my guess...


----------



## Acidwash

RockyBasel said:


> Beautiful - how does the Gyuto perform?


Have only had the pleasure of cutting with it once, but it fell through everything I threw at it.


----------



## Slim278

In Japan on the 9th and here today. Wat 255mm x 64mm 377g, it's a heavy one.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Slim278 said:


> In Japan on the 9th and here today. Wat 255mm x 64mm 377g, it's a heavy one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 83881


Heavy indeed. I bet she does well through most everything


----------



## RockyBasel

Slim278 said:


> In Japan on the 9th and here today. Wat 255mm x 64mm 377g, it's a heavy one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 83881


is it a custom watanabe to your specs through an order? I just got a 210 mm Wat nakiri 60 mm heel at 307 gym and I thought that was big - but it’s a baby compared to this behemoth!


----------



## RockyBasel

Slim278 said:


> In Japan on the 9th and here today. Wat 255mm x 64mm 377g, it's a heavy one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 83881


Any more pics?


----------



## valdim

Slim278 said:


> In Japan on the 9th and here today. Wat 255mm x 64mm 377g, it's a heavy one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 83881


Heavy like a deba?


----------



## Slim278

Here are some more photos as requested. This was not a custom but one that was on his sight, and it is ironclad. I knew it was tall when I ordered it but was not expecting it to be more than double the weight as my other 240's. Here are the specs from the sight.

Kurouchi Gyuto knife 255mm: wide blade
Total length 420mm, blade 255mm, width 64mm, thickness 4.8-2.7mm, double
bevel, material iron clad blue #2.
D-shaped Ho wood handle with horn hilt.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Slim278 said:


> Here are some more photos as requested. This was not a custom but one that was on his sight, and it is ironclad. I knew it was tall when I ordered it but was not expecting it to be more than double the weight as my other 240's. Here are the specs from the sight.
> 
> Kurouchi Gyuto knife 255mm: wide blade
> Total length 420mm, blade 255mm, width 64mm, thickness 4.8-2.7mm, double
> bevel, material iron clad blue #2.
> D-shaped Ho wood handle with horn hilt.
> 
> 
> View attachment 83896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83897
> View attachment 83898


Thats a thicc blade. Virtually no DT all the way to the tip. No wonder it weighs 377g


----------



## ChefShramrock

Yoshimune 240mm. Nice and tall, 53mm. I love this knife. I already had a 210mm gyuto and regretted not getting the 240. Came up second hand at a price I couldn't refuse. Took it to work the last few days & really gave it a workout. Great all around performer.


----------



## rob

New to me, Massamoto KS 240 (252mm)
Isaiah Schroeder handle.


----------



## Froztitanz

240mm Kiyoshi Kato.


----------



## RockyBasel

Stunning knife
Where did you get the handle?


----------



## milkbaby

Froztitanz said:


> View attachment 83950
> 
> 240mm Kiyoshi Kato.



I'm not usually a fan of how Kato's look, but the fancy pants on this one really are great. Is that a desert ironwood handle and saya? Looks kinda like Cody Paul's work, really sharp. Whoever made those, chapeau!


----------



## valdim

Froztitanz said:


> View attachment 83950
> 
> 240mm Kiyoshi Kato.


I cant get my eyes away from it...Stopped browsing the forum, just to come back again and enjoy it.


----------



## marc4pt0

RockyBasel said:


> Here is the Hitohira Togashi blue Stainless with zircote handleView attachment 83494
> View attachment 83495
> View attachment 83496


I’ve been eyeing these. Please hit me up with your thoughts, would love to hear more about this one. They look amazing


----------



## mayong

Ashi Ginga 270. It's huge, and I love it. 

Measures 284mm x 53mm.


----------



## panda

mayong said:


> It's huge, and I love it.


that's what sea said


----------



## ian

mayong said:


> Ashi Ginga 270. It's huge, and I love it.
> 
> Measures 284mm x 53mm.
> 
> View attachment 83991
> 
> View attachment 83992
> 
> View attachment 83993



Ok, so now I have no idea how they measure in Sakai. Shouldn’t this be a 300 or something?


----------



## tyfabes

New to me Bloodroot Western Integral (225x53) with amboyna burl handle. Crazy impressed by the craftsmanship of this knife!


----------



## marc4pt0

tyfabes said:


> New to me Bloodroot Western Integral (225x53) with amboyna burl handle. Crazy impressed by the craftsmanship of this knife!
> 
> View attachment 84003



Awesome score. I came soooo damn close to on this one. Just bad timing.


----------



## tyfabes

marc4pt0 said:


> Awesome score. I came soooo damn close to on this one. Just bad timing.



Thank you! Very happy with it and what an upgrade over my old Wusthof Classic knives. Will hopefully pass this one down to my son one day.


----------



## mc2442

Enjoy that Bloodroot! Going from German knives to that would be one hell of a difference!


----------



## tchan001

Received this beauty today. Tanaka ironwood 240. No kanji on the blade so looks like it was made during the transition from father to son.


----------



## RockyBasel

Yoshihide single bevel pencil sharpener


----------



## ExistentialHero

RockyBasel said:


> Yoshihide single bevel pencil sharpenerView attachment 84022
> View attachment 84023
> View attachment 84024


Soooooooo cute!


----------



## RockyBasel

ExistentialHero said:


> Soooooooo cute!


----------



## chemicalstar

It has been a while since I was here or bought a knife. Sharing the new gorgeous steak knife set we just got from the amazing Tobbe Lundström in Sweden. Cannot wait to receive them and use them at home


----------



## Midsummer

New to me, Xerxes (Thanks friend) and older Xerxes primus.


----------



## friz

Midsummer said:


> New to me, Xerxes (Thanks friend) and older Xerxes primus.


The one on the right looks fantastic, it must be a joy to use, nimble and fast. Love it!


----------



## valgard

Midsummer said:


> New to me, Xerxes (Thanks friend) and older Xerxes primus.


Those look like fire. I always liked the Primus' look, I don't know why I never gave it a go.


----------



## Midsummer

Thanks guys...They are lasers. Big smile...


----------



## friz

@Midsummer Can you tell us the measurements of the right blade, please?


----------



## Midsummer

264 x 56


----------



## Midsummer

Spine is 4 mm at handle, 2.5 midway and 0.8 mm1 cm behind tip.


----------



## friz

@Midsummer Thanks so much for that. I thought from the pictures that the knife was shorter, let's say 240ish. For me if I could have that profile just scaled down to a shorter length would be ideal. I love the fact it is not that tall for its length. I believe it was a custom wasn't it?


----------



## Midsummer

SOLD - Xerxes forged custom Gyuto 255mm


The blade of this knife was forged from 80mm thick raw material. The steel was forged down to 12-14mm within one heat with a forging start temperature of 900 degrees. Subsequently the blank was forged at a maximum of 780 degrees. After each heat, the blank was cooled to below 721 degrees. This...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Lars has a bunch of good information here. He was kind enough to let me grab it from him.


----------



## Midsummer

friz said:


> @Midsummer Thanks so much for that. I thought from the pictures that the knife was shorter, let's say 240ish. For me if I could have that profile just scaled down to a shorter length would be ideal. I love the fact it is not that tall for its length. I believe it was a custom wasn't it?



Most of my knives are around 50mm in height. I have some 240 mm that are as short as
47. I am surprised at how comfortable I am am at 56. Really nimble as you said. Immaculate finish. I love how his blades cut.


----------



## Midsummer

friz, 
When you visit Orlando you can try to see how this one cuts.


----------



## friz

Midsummer said:


> Most of my knives are around 50mm in height. I have some 240 mm that are as short as
> 47. I am surprised at how comfortable I am am at 56. Really nimble as you said. Immaculate finish. I love how his blades cut.


That is what you want from a knife. If you feel comfortable that is very important. 
I, unfortunately, don't have the space and the need of a 270ish gyuto in my kitchen.
Now I recall where you get it from, I offered the guy a trade but alas he wasn't after trades.


----------



## friz

Midsummer said:


> friz,
> When you visit Orlando you can try to see how this one cuts.


oh man, I am in Australia haha, not exactly a bus ride :/


----------



## Gregmega

Well. This one really tied the room together. I believe we call this an upgrade in the car rental business. More pics to come I’m sure. (The one on the left)


----------



## Barmoley

valgard said:


> Those look like fire. I always liked the Primus' look, I don't know why I never gave it a go.


I had one and sold, why I don’t know would love to find another one.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> Well. This one really tied the room together. I believe we call this an upgrade in the car rental business. More pics to come I’m sure. (The one on the left)
> View attachment 84118


Morihei?


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> Morihei?


Ittetsu. So that one that got away a couple weeks ago? Well this one filled in quite nicely behind it. The vision of course was to get these two in the same room. And it worked. Tbh this was the one I was always after, and somewhere around that deal this one loosened up. In the end got the one I wanted. Teehee


----------



## Gregmega

Barmoley said:


> I had one and sold, why I don’t know would love to find another one.


Lmk when you do. Dying to try one. Heard they’re the bee’s knees.


----------



## drsmp




----------



## lowercasebill

RockyBasel said:


> Yoshihide single bevel pencil sharpenerView attachment 84022
> View attachment 84023
> View attachment 84024


Where did you get that? Please


----------



## VincentBeek

ChefShramrock said:


> Yoshimune 240mm. Nice and tall, 53mm. I love this knife. I already had a 210mm gyuto and regretted not getting the 240. Came up second hand at a price I couldn't refuse. Took it to work the last few days & really gave it a workout. Great all around performer.



Nice. Did you have them rehandled or they came like this? I am waiting for the Nakiri version to be delivered and the stock handles are not as nice as yours. Not sure if I will rehandle myself or outsource.


----------



## VicWire

210mm Makoto Kurosaki Ryusei AS.

Picked it up going home from work. Todays dinner unfortunately didn't require any knifework , but it effortlessly chopped and sliced an onion and a tomato as a quick otb test.


----------



## tchan001

drsmp said:


> View attachment 84128


A beauty. Any more details on the knife?


----------



## drsmp

tchan001 said:


> A beauty. Any more details on the knife?






> 230mm in Damasteel Bjorkmans twist pattern with a Arizona ironwood burl and bronze bolster handle , g10 spacer
> Edge length 230mm
> Height at the heel : 51mm
> Thickness :
> above the heel 2.6 mm
> Midway point 2.1mm
> An inch before the tip 1.1mm
> 1 cm before the tip : .8mm
> Weight : 217 grams
> Hardness: 63hrc with cryo


----------



## milkbaby

drsmp said:


> View attachment 84128



While I prefer his forged work, this Mert Damasteel gyuto is hot! So classy...


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Would love a western from mert one day. That thing is gorgeous.


----------



## Runner_up

240 mazaki


----------



## panda

Runner_up said:


> 240 mazaki


this looks really good, choil shot?


----------



## Runner_up

panda said:


> this looks really good, choil shot?







Kind of looks like a lefty bias, but doesn't feel or act like it.


----------



## Chamber

240 KT


----------



## 63falcon

It's always great to come home to goodness.


----------



## Gregmega

Runner_up said:


> Kind of looks like a lefty bias, but doesn't feel or act like it.


Seeing all those knives in the background reminds me. I still have about 30 more to purge to get down to my industry standard recommended dose of 30. Coming to a bst near you.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> Seeing all those knives in the background reminds me. I still have about 30 more to purge to get down to my industry standard recommended dose of 30. Coming to a bst near you.


TFTFTFTFTFTF


----------



## Gregmega

Nope


----------



## Gregmega

Anyone looking for bulk deals on randos lmk  but I don’t have any TF. Maybe if I come up on enough green I’ll have Ricky hand pick one for me


----------



## crocca86

Happy birthday to me
Those two came in today Jiro 210 western handle and Konosuke Fujiyama 240 W1


----------



## friz

crocca86 said:


> Happy birthday to me
> Those two came in today Jiro 210 western handle and Konosuke Fujiyama 240 W1 View attachment 84229
> View attachment 84230


Mate I envy you. I hesitated on the Fuji in White and now it is sold out. Good catch.


----------



## crocca86

friz said:


> Mate I envy you. I hesitated on the Fuji in White and now it is sold out. Good catch.


Pretty stunning knife, my first kono Fuji! Only wish it was actually 55 tall and not 52....but beside that I’m really happy with it


----------



## friz

crocca86 said:


> Pretty stunning knife, my first kono Fuji! Only wish it was actually 55 tall and not 52....but beside that I’m really happy with it


I would be happy with a 52mm or shorter. We are close enough that we can work something out if you ever consider selling it. I was at Protooling 2 days ago for instance.


----------



## crocca86

friz said:


> I would be happy with a 52mm or shorter. We are close enough that we can work something out if you ever consider selling it. I was at Protooling 2 days ago for instance.


I was there before and Paul told me about it, got the Jiro from him


----------



## friz

Ah yeah? Have you seen the fuji honyaki? My god! Also he has a 270 Jiro, a beast. 


crocca86 said:


> I was there before and Paul told me about it, got the Jiro from him


----------



## crocca86

friz said:


> Ah yeah? Have you seen the fuji honyaki? My god! Also he has a 270 Jiro, a beast.


Yep!! He showed me all the goodies. Had to run away from there


----------



## RockyBasel

lowercasebill said:


> Where did you get that? Please



I got it from a U.K. website called Niwaki dot com

I was looking for a kogatana and ran into it

It’s $60 and comes in both left handed and right handed. 

It’s fun to sharpen pencils again!


----------



## Runner_up

Happy birthday, indeed. Congrats @crocca86 - what an awesome pick up


----------



## RockyBasel

Chamber said:


> 240 KT
> 
> View attachment 84211
> View attachment 84212


 amazing looking knife - what is the weight?


----------



## Chamber

RockyBasel said:


> amazing looking knife - what is the weight?


213 grams.

238mm x 54mm, 5mm at the handle, 2mm middle and 0.7mm at the tip.


----------



## Stikshooter

Beautiful


----------



## robrpb

Very nice. Happy birthday to you.


----------



## RockyBasel

New 240 mm mazaki from carbon! Just got it


----------



## rgriffeath

My latest addition 

Cut Brooklyn Prospect 210 in 52100 and ironwood, with orange, red and purple G10 liners and orange, black and steel mosaic pins 

(I know Cut Brooklyn is controversial on this forum, but I love the fit and finish, feel and performance of the knife and I wanted to share)


----------



## Robert Lavacca

I told myself I was done with buying mazaki white steel for now lol. Must resist


----------



## RockyBasel

Robert Lavacca said:


> I told myself I was done with buying mazaki white steel for now lol. Must resist


Resistance is futile


----------



## daddy yo yo

Robert Lavacca said:


> I told myself I was done with buying mazaki white steel for now lol. Must resist


I’ve given up telling myself such things, promises I can’t/won’t keep anyway...


----------



## Robert Lavacca

daddy yo yo said:


> I’ve given up telling myself such things, promises I can’t/won’t keep anyway...


Truth is i’m holding off for something else . I have a 240 maz from yoshihiro. Got it a while ago. Very similar. Just really like these pointy tips. Been wanting a 270. That 180 nakiri too.


----------



## BillHanna

Robert Lavacca said:


> Truth is i’m holding off for something else . I have a 240 maz from yoshihiro. Got it a while ago. Very similar. Just really like these pointy tips. Been wanting a 270. That 180 nakiri too.


There's a few non-knife purchases I would not have made if I had known these knives were showing up. dagnabit.


----------



## milkbaby

rgriffeath said:


> My latest addition
> 
> Cut Brooklyn Prospect 210 in 52100 and ironwood, with orange, red and purple G10 liners and orange, black and steel mosaic pins
> 
> (I know Cut Brooklyn is controversial on this forum, but I love the fit and finish, feel and performance of the knife and I wanted to share)



It's not the usual fare here but it's definitely a nice example of his style. It came with that streaky looking patina? Looks deliberate.


----------



## rgriffeath

@milkbaby Yes, he gave it a "light acid etch to create a starter patina." Do you think that the main reason Joel's knives aren't commonly accepted here is because he uses some stock removal in his approach? I have knives from Nafzger Forge, Carter Cutlery, and Takeda. I love them all, but I also appreciate what Joel does. Just wondering.


----------



## WPerry

friz said:


> Mate I envy you. I hesitated on the Fuji in White and now it is sold out. Good catch.



Bernal should be getting in 240s in W#2 in the fall or so - I'll be prowling for one of those.


----------



## zatowashi

Tanaka Ginsan 150mm petty!


----------



## M1k3

Robert Lavacca said:


> I told myself I was done with buying mazaki white steel for now lol. Must resist


Don't fret. He's also got Blue covered in Damascus now.


----------



## OnionSlicer

It's Raining Men Mazakis! ⛱


----------



## valgard

M1k3 said:


> Don't fret. He's also got Blue covered in Damascus now.


----------



## Midsummer

rgriffeath said:


> @milkbaby Yes, he gave it a "light acid etch to create a starter patina." Do you think that the main reason Joel's knives aren't commonly accepted here is because he uses some stock removal in his approach? I have knives from Nafzger Forge, Carter Cutlery, and Takeda. I love them all, but I also appreciate what Joel does. Just wondering.




I would not pretend to answer for anyone else. But you ask an interesting question. In short you wonder if KKF members find stock removal knives less "acceptable" than forged blades (which may be less acceptable than forge welded or honyaki blades). 

My ignorant impression is that they may all (stock removal, grinding, forging, and fore welding) require great skill to master but forging and forge welding represent potential for greater complexity. Mastery is impressive in a single skill or in multiple skills. The level of mastery influences the amount of time the work can be appreciated.

We all want to be entertained don't we?


----------



## milkbaby

rgriffeath said:


> @milkbaby Yes, he gave it a "light acid etch to create a starter patina." Do you think that the main reason Joel's knives aren't commonly accepted here is because he uses some stock removal in his approach? I have knives from Nafzger Forge, Carter Cutlery, and Takeda. I love them all, but I also appreciate what Joel does. Just wondering.



KKF is very Japanese knife-centric. The vast majority of knives spoken about here are J-knives. When it comes to western makers there are a relatively small subset of makers that forum members are interested in. It's a bit clique-ish IMHO.


----------



## F-Flash

I actually think there is allready more western makers, than Japanese brands, that forum members are mainly interested in. And new western makers pop up all the time.


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Finally it arrived, Konosuke FM #B2 with ebony handle. Beautiful FF, cant wait to put it to work.


----------



## rgriffeath

I


----------



## rgriffeath

milkbaby said:


> KKF is very Japanese knife-centric. The vast majority of knives spoken about here are J-knives. When it comes to western makers there are a relatively small subset of makers that forum members are interested in. It's a bit clique-ish IMHO.



I suppose what I am confused about is what set of criteria attract the members of KKF. I do understand there are differences in method between a Takeda knife from Japan and Joel's knife. I do come at all of this with an avid cook's perspective. I am learning a great deal about the genetic makeup of knives and sharpening stones from this wonderful site, but my appreciation for knives largely hinges on fit and finish, and performance in the kitchen. Joel's knife performs very well. Thoughts?


----------



## ian

rgriffeath said:


> I suppose what I am confused about is what set of criteria attract the members of KKF. I do understand there are differences in method between a Takeda knife from Japan and Joel's knife. I do come at all of this with an avid cook's perspective. I am learning a great deal about the genetic makeup of knives and sharpening stones from this wonderful site, but my appreciation for knives largely hinges on fit and finish, and performance in the kitchen. Joel's knife performs very well. Thoughts?



For me, here are the biggest issues:

1) The cut brooklyn knives don’t look like they’d suit my cutting style. The profile looks uncomfortable to me, and I’m not a western handle guy.

2) I like a more rustic / spartan look.

3) They are insanely expensive. If I’m spending $600 on a knife, I expect something pretty special performancewise. So until I hear a chorus of people saying that the grind and heat treat on Cut Brooklyn knives is without parallel or something, I won’t be buying one.

That said, I would like to stand corrected! If there’s a passaround of one at some point, I might join out of curiosity.


----------



## rgriffeath

ian said:


> For me, here are the biggest issues:
> 
> 1) The cut brooklyn knives don’t look like they’d suit my cutting style. The profile looks uncomfortable to me, and I’m not a western handle guy.
> 
> 2) I like a more rustic / spartan look.
> 
> 3) They are insanely expensive. If I’m spending $600 on a knife, I expect something pretty special performancewise. So until I hear a chorus of people saying that the grind and heat treat on Cut Brooklyn knives is without parallel or something, I won’t be buying one.
> 
> That said, I would like to stand corrected! If there’s a passaround of one at some point, I might join out of curiosity.



As I become more familiar with American knife makers, it certainly appears that they charge more for their knives. I suppose this is the same as Japanese and American cars. In terms of aesthetic, I like many Japanese and American knives. I also tend to be drawn to knives with a rustic look. I like reclaimed wood and I don't care for mirror polish or damascus in my collection. I completely understand CB not being your style.


----------



## ian

Yea, I think there are a lot of factors contributing to the difference in price between Japanese and Western knives. One is that most of the Western knives we hear of are made by one person shops, whereas Japanese shops tend to have a variety of specialists working together. CB knives are in a pretty high price bracket, though: they’re more expensive than (for instance) many Shihan and Catcheside knives, both of whom have heat treats and grinds that get a lot of press around here. But who knows, maybe CB just hasn’t gotten the press that it deserves on this site yet. And whatever, if you can afford it and the knife makes you happy, who cares what’s popular.


----------



## panda

Cut Brooklyn is like the epitome of horrible.taste, lol


----------



## danemonji

I think that most kkf members look for knife makers that fit their level of knife experience. And I must say that most people here are at a level where they demand the best from the best. It may look more Japanese centered because, Japanese culture has set the standard for most knifemaking and sharpening tools and methods. But I believe that this community doesn't care for nationality but only for performance. There are so many talented western makers that have reached a level of craft to match any japanese smith. They all strive for perfection and we can see the details that make their work stand out. As someone mentioned, the western makers are more of a single man operation and most have their books closed for the next couple of years. Japanese shops are more prolific and therefore more visibile.


----------



## rgriffeath

panda said:


> Cut Brooklyn is like the epitome of horrible.taste, lol



I knew many members felt this way from reading previous threads. To each his or her own I say. I certainly won't be calling other member's taste horrible.


----------



## OnionSlicer

It's also about liquidity. When you buy from a maker that's respected here, you know there will be a buyer later when you move on to something else. Knife swapping is a big part of KKF.


----------



## rgriffeath

OnionSlicer said:


> It's also about liquidity. When you buy from a maker that's respected here, you know there will be a buyer later when you move on to something else. Knife swapping is a big part of KKF.



Very true. Hopefully I’m not the only member of KKF that is excited by CB. If I am by myself, at least I really enjoy using the knife


----------



## daddy yo yo

rgriffeath said:


> I knew many members felt this way from reading previous threads. To each his or her own I say. I certainly won't be calling other member's taste horrible.


Some even find Katos with flashy handles, says and boards desirable.  I don’t. AT ALL.  But hey, tastes are different!

If the owner of that CB is happy, everything’s good! That’s all that matters!


----------



## rgriffeath

daddy yo yo said:


> Some even find Katos with flashy handles, says and boards desirable. I don’t. AT ALL. But hey, tastes are different!
> 
> If the owner of that CB is happy, everything’s good! That’s all that matters!



Thank you  Much appreciated.


----------



## rgriffeath

rgriffeath said:


> My latest addition
> 
> Cut Brooklyn Prospect 210 in 52100 and ironwood, with orange, red and purple G10 liners and orange, black and steel mosaic pins
> 
> (I know Cut Brooklyn is controversial on this forum, but I love the fit and finish, feel and performance of the knife and I wanted to share)



I thought I would add some context to my decision to purchase a chef knife from Cut Brooklyn. As I said in a previous post, I have come to the world of artisan knives as an avid home cook. I am a university professor and I guard my favorite hobby intently. Cooking relaxes me and unlike my professional discipline (music), there is something tangible left after my artistic process. I really enjoy that. I have recently incorporated food photography into my cooking passion and I have an instagram feed (the_signaturedish) where I can enjoy both disciplines. 

I have a lot of heroes in the culinary world. I especially revere Thomas Keller, David Chang, Tuffy Stone, Aaron franklin, and Massimo Bottura. All of them have a Cut Brooklyn knife. These chefs don't know the DNA of knives like many of you on the KKF forum, but they do know how to use a kitchen knife and they have used a lot of them. I value that experience. 

I have been trying to purchase a CB knife for a year. Joel doesn't use an auction and he doesn't make custom knives. He makes the knives he wants to make and then posts them every other Sunday on his website at 5:00 pm. First come, first served. All of the available knives he posts are purchased within the first 20 seconds of the 5:00 pm minute. It is very difficult to purchase a knife. 

Four years ago I could have purchased my knife from CB for $500. I purchased the knife for $750. I am sure that his knives will be even more in the next five years. At this point a Bob Kramer original is nearly impossible to purchase for under $15,000. I felt I had the opportunity to get a CB knife before it was out of reach. 

I appreciate all of you who have supported and respected my decision. I very much enjoy learning from all of you.


----------



## Nagakin

rgriffeath said:


> I suppose what I am confused about is what set of criteria attract the members of KKF. I do understand there are differences in method between a Takeda knife from Japan and Joel's knife. I do come at all of this with an avid cook's perspective. I am learning a great deal about the genetic makeup of knives and sharpening stones from this wonderful site, but my appreciation for knives largely hinges on fit and finish, and performance in the kitchen. Joel's knife performs very well. Thoughts?


For me the cost of craftsmanship just outweighs the features here. All of those chefs still cook, but they aren't doing the grunt labor day in and day out anymore. When I buy a knife I look at how it improves my workflow, beyond just cutting well. 

Photos don't tell all, but there are significantly cheaper knives that have better looking grinds for food release. At around 1k I want the best examples of certain strong points plus that F&F, or an exotic steel (not necessarily an exotic finish) custom to those preferences. 

There are just too many knives out there for me to buy one where it's at. Western makers are small operations and don't have the benefit of an "entry" line. I do like the look and profile of some of his flat-spined long gyuto, and if it was $300ish I'd be more tempted to have one.


----------



## Midsummer

rgriffeath said:


> I thought I would add some context to my decision to purchase a chef knife from Cut Brooklyn. As I said in a previous post, I have come to the world of artisan knives as an avid home cook. I am a university professor and I guard my favorite hobby intently. Cooking relaxes me and unlike my professional discipline (music), there is something tangible left after my artistic process. I really enjoy that. I have recently incorporated food photography into my cooking passion and I have an instagram feed (the_signaturedish) where I can enjoy both disciplines.
> 
> I have a lot of heroes in the culinary world. I especially revere Thomas Keller, David Chang, Tuffy Stone, Aaron franklin, and Massimo Bottura. All of them have a Cut Brooklyn knife. These chefs don't know the DNA of knives like many of you on the KKF forum, but they do know how to use a kitchen knife and they have used a lot of them. I value that experience.
> 
> I have been trying to purchase a CB knife for a year. Joel doesn't use an auction and he doesn't make custom knives. He makes the knives he wants to make and then posts them every other Sunday on his website at 5:00 pm. First come, first served. All of the available knives he posts are purchased within the first 20 seconds of the 5:00 pm minute. It is very difficult to purchase a knife.
> 
> Four years ago I could have purchased my knife from CB for $500. I purchased the knife for $750. I am sure that his knives will be even more in the next five years. At this point a Bob Kramer original is nearly impossible to purchase for under $15,000. I felt I had the opportunity to get a CB knife before it was out of reach.
> 
> I appreciate all of you who have supported and respected my decision. I very much enjoy learning from all of you.



Sometimes I do not feel like cooking. I come home from a trying day and I could just get take out, a bottle of wine and early to sleep. Sometimes that’s what I do, but sometimes the knives inspire me to cut and make.

Like you, I have a few knives that inspire me. And ultimately it is the act of cooking that a knife should support and maybe inspire. And certainly they should not hinder. Knives are tools. And in my mind their ultimate beauty is in their performance.

How you and I measure performance is ultimately subjective. There are objective measures that may inform us as to how we might like a knife (weight, taper, balance, grind, height, length, flex, finish) but in the end it is a sum of things or a gestalt that we come away with.

Some on KKF see knives as industrial art to be judged by different criteria altogether.

Some here you will not agree with. That’s OK. Most here disagree respectfully. Others will disagree less respectfully. It pays to have a bit of a tough skin. Welcome to KKF.


----------



## rgriffeath

Midsummer said:


> Sometimes I do not feel like cooking. I come home from a trying day and I could just get take out, a bottle of wine and early to sleep. Sometimes that’s what I do, but sometimes the knives inspire me to cut and make.
> 
> Like you, I have a few knives that inspire me. And ultimately it is the act of cooking that a knife should support and maybe inspire. And certainly they should not hinder. Knives are tools. And in my mind their ultimate beauty is in their performance.
> 
> How you and I measure performance is ultimately subjective. There are objective measures that may inform us as to how we might like a knife (weight, taper, balance, grind, height, length, flex, finish) but in the end it is a sum of things or a gestalt that we come away with.
> 
> Some on KKF see knives as industrial art to be judged by different criteria altogether.
> 
> Some here you will not agree with. That’s OK. Most here disagree respectfully. Others will disagree less respectfully. It pays to have a bit of a tough skin. Welcome to KKF.



Well said and thank you! I am enjoying my first full year as a member.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

rgriffeath said:


> I thought I would add some context to my decision to purchase a chef knife from Cut Brooklyn. As I said in a previous post, I have come to the world of artisan knives as an avid home cook. I am a university professor and I guard my favorite hobby intently. Cooking relaxes me and unlike my professional discipline (music), there is something tangible left after my artistic process. I really enjoy that. I have recently incorporated food photography into my cooking passion and I have an instagram feed (the_signaturedish) where I can enjoy both disciplines.
> 
> I have a lot of heroes in the culinary world. I especially revere Thomas Keller, David Chang, Tuffy Stone, Aaron franklin, and Massimo Bottura. All of them have a Cut Brooklyn knife. These chefs don't know the DNA of knives like many of you on the KKF forum, but they do know how to use a kitchen knife and they have used a lot of them. I value that experience.
> 
> I have been trying to purchase a CB knife for a year. Joel doesn't use an auction and he doesn't make custom knives. He makes the knives he wants to make and then posts them every other Sunday on his website at 5:00 pm. First come, first served. All of the available knives he posts are purchased within the first 20 seconds of the 5:00 pm minute. It is very difficult to purchase a knife.
> 
> Four years ago I could have purchased my knife from CB for $500. I purchased the knife for $750. I am sure that his knives will be even more in the next five years. At this point a Bob Kramer original is nearly impossible to purchase for under $15,000. I felt I had the opportunity to get a CB knife before it was out of reach.
> 
> I appreciate all of you who have supported and respected my decision. I very much enjoy learning from all of you.


I wouldn't worry about what others think, just buy what you like. I've spent close to $50k in the last 15 years in this hobby, and 90% of my knives would be sellable (to near, if not more than what I paid). That means about $5k in which I'd take a loss, or rather significant loss. One example would be Pierre Rodriguez...his knives work great, but the $800 I dropped in his knives I doubt I'd be able to get close to that back, if any at all. I do agree with the liquidity of the hobby, but there are a tons of great makers, so buying something someone else wants is not too hard. In the end, all that matters is your opinion of the knife, especially if you have no plans on reselling. Enjoy the knife, and forget everyone else's opinion.


----------



## rgriffeath

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I wouldn't worry about what others think, just buy what you like. I've spent close to $50k in the last 15 years in this hobby, and 90% of my knives would be sellable (to near, if not more than what I paid). That means about $5k in which I'd take a loss, or rather significant loss. One example would be Pierre Rodriguez...his knives work great, but the $800 I dropped in his knives I doubt I'd be able to get close to that back, if any at all. I do agree with the liquidity of the hobby, but there are a tons of great makers, so buying something someone else wants is not too hard. In the end, all that matters is your opinion of the knife, especially if you have no plans on reselling. Enjoy the knife, and forget everyone else's opinion.



$50k on knives. I like your style! In all seriousness, thank you. I am enjoying and I will continue enjoying all my hand made knives.


----------



## madmotts

Here's two contrasting styles Shibata R2 and Mazaki W2. Lazer vs power, profile, weight, stainless/carbon. Both arrived within 24 hours.













Thanks to Maza-klaus, Mazking aka Priezzo.


----------



## parbaked

rgriffeath said:


> I have a lot of heroes in the culinary world. I especially revere Thomas Keller, David Chang, Tuffy Stone, Aaron franklin, and Massimo Bottura. All of them have a Cut Brooklyn knife. These chefs don't know the DNA of knives like many of you on the KKF forum, but they do know how to use a kitchen knife and they have used a lot of them. I value that experience.



CB > CM
I've never tried one of Joel's knives, but people I know have and like them.
For me it's a lot of $$$ for a stock removal knife with salvaged wood handle, but at least he uses good steel and not farrier rasps.
What I do respect, and believe adds to his overhead/cost, is that Joel had a real brick and mortar storefront (Brooklyn not cheap) where he offered sharpening services and he employed people. That cost money.
At least a couple of knife makers e.g. Moria Cowles (Orchard Steel) got their start at CB and now make a living selling knives, so he's doing good work...IMO.


----------



## rgriffeath

parbaked said:


> CB > CM
> I've never tried one of Joel's knives, but people I know have and like them.
> For me it's a lot of $$$ for a stock removal knife with salvaged wood handle, but at least he uses good steel and not farrier rasps.
> What I do respect, and believe adds to his overhead/cost, is that Joel has a real brick and mortar storefront (Brooklyn not cheap) where he offers sharpening services and he employs people. That cost money.
> At least a couple of knife makers e.g. Moria Cowles (Orchard Steel) got their start at CB and now make a living selling knives, so he's doing good work...IMO.



Joel actually closed his storefront a few years ago and moved into a different space. He now sells exclusively through his website. I think a lot of the Brooklyn knife makers are friends.


----------



## j22582536

Haven’t post here for quite sometime, but this might be something worth sharing,“God of Blades” Okishiba Masakuni 330mm Yanagiba.


----------



## soigne_west

New to me Gesshin Kagekiyo blue 1 270. I got a really good deal on it but it was a heavy user. @Forty Ounce worked his magic on it. @JoBone made a sweet burnt oak handle, poorly installed by me, and I sanded and burned the saya.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

soigne_west said:


> New to me Gesshin Kagekiyo blue 1 270. I got a really good deal on it but it was a heavy user. @Forty Ounce worked his magic on it. @JoBone made a sweet burnt oak handle, poorly installed by me, and I sanded and burned the saya.
> 
> View attachment 84438
> View attachment 84439
> View attachment 84440
> View attachment 84441
> View attachment 84442
> View attachment 84444


The burnt oak is too sweet on this one. Definitely warms up the look and I bet feels much better in hand than the lacquer. I’ve handled these before and that’s the one thing I’d definitely change on them.


----------



## madelinez

Something that will go on the wall


----------



## panda

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I wouldn't worry about what others think, just buy what you like. I've spent close to $50k in the last 15 years in this hobby, and 90% of my knives would be sellable (to near, if not more than what I paid). That means about $5k in which I'd take a loss, or rather significant loss. One example would be Pierre Rodriguez...his knives work great, but the $800 I dropped in his knives I doubt I'd be able to get close to that back, if any at all. I do agree with the liquidity of the hobby, but there are a tons of great makers, so buying something someone else wants is not too hard. In the end, all that matters is your opinion of the knife, especially if you have no plans on reselling. Enjoy the knife, and forget everyone else's opinion.


50 grand, holy heck!!


----------



## panda

madelinez said:


> Something that will go on the wall


i have no idea what this is, but it is beautiful.


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> i have no idea what this is, but it is beautiful.


I'll take a stab. Kiyoshi Kato's Dad (Kato#2) Shinpei Kato. True work of art worthy of exhibition on the wall. Makes a great pastry cutter or pencil sharpener  
He dates his pieces. When was it made?


----------



## madelinez

Corradobrit1 said:


> I'll take a stab. Kiyoshi Kato's Dad (Kato#2) Shinpei Kato. True work of art worthy of exhibition on the wall. Makes a great pastry cutter or pencil sharpener
> He dates his pieces. When was it made?


1979


----------



## Corradobrit1

madelinez said:


> 1979


Ah you got the JNS one. No doubt as to the provenance.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

panda said:


> 50 grand, holy heck!!


Over 15 years. That includes everything (stones, jnats, etc.).


----------



## Corradobrit1

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Over 15 years. That includes everything (stones, jnats, etc.).


Can't take it with you.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Corradobrit1 said:


> Can't take it with you.


Yup, and this is one of my cheaper hobbies.


----------



## crocca86

Some more goodies came in today Yoshikazu Tanaka W1 240 gyuto and Metal Monkey 225x55 gyuto


----------



## captaincaed

rgriffeath said:


> I suppose what I am confused about is what set of criteria attract the members of KKF. I do understand there are differences in method between a Takeda knife from Japan and Joel's knife. I do come at all of this with an avid cook's perspective. I am learning a great deal about the genetic makeup of knives and sharpening stones from this wonderful site, but my appreciation for knives largely hinges on fit and finish, and performance in the kitchen. Joel's knife performs very well. Thoughts?


Post up some simple cutting vids, maybe on the carrot thread. I'd love to see how that CB works for one. 
There's an orthodoxy. Doesn't mean there can't be some fresh air.


----------



## captaincaed

crocca86 said:


> Some more goodies came in today Yoshikazu Tanaka W1 240 gyuto and Metal Monkey 225x55 gyuto View attachment 84463
> View attachment 84464


I'd love to see the MM cut something. Been staring at his work for a while.


----------



## captaincaed

Delete


----------



## thebradleycrew

madelinez said:


> Something that will go on the wall


Holy ****. That it all.


----------



## crocca86

captaincaed said:


> I'd love to see the MM cut something. Been staring at his work for a while.


I’ll try to do one wile on my break, can’t really use my phone at work


----------



## dmonterisi

First cuts with my new dalman cleaver. i have never used a slicing cleaver before. doesnt take much getting used to but it is definitely different. great cutting feel.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

dmonterisi said:


> First cuts with my new dalman cleaver. i have never used a slicing cleaver before. doesnt take much getting used to but it is definitely different. great cutting feel. View attachment 84469


Glad to see you got that rust out and that you’re getting to use it.


----------



## Kippington

rgriffeath said:


> @milkbaby Yes, he gave it a "light acid etch to create a starter patina." Do you think that the main reason Joel's knives aren't commonly accepted here is because he uses some stock removal in his approach? I have knives from Nafzger Forge, Carter Cutlery, and Takeda. I love them all, but I also appreciate what Joel does. Just wondering.


I personally don't like the shape and ergonomics of Joel's knives.
But my opinion should not be important if the knife works for you. Enjoy it!


----------



## TRPV4

j22582536 said:


> Haven’t post here for quite sometime, but this might be something worth sharing,“God of Blades” Okishiba Masakuni 330mm Yanagiba.
> 
> View attachment 84435
> View attachment 84433
> View attachment 84436
> View attachment 84434


Holy ****.


----------



## riba

New old Takobiki, lot o'fun


----------



## NO ChoP!

Makoto and Mazaki.


----------



## dmonterisi

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Glad to see you got that rust out and that you’re getting to use it.



thanks but the knife that arrived with some rust belongs to another member. mine was in same batch and the box arrived damaged as well but this blade did not arrive with any issues.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Forgive me someone for I have sinned. Three knives from three different makers well-known on this forum.



They are not exactly new; I’ve had them for six months. I just haven’t had the opportunity to confess.


----------



## Carl Kotte

And two other knives that aren’t exactly new, but now that’s it Midsummer here, and I’ve come clean, I might as well flash my Y Tanaka and my iron clad Watanabe.


----------



## Carl Kotte

And happy Midsummer to all of you!


----------



## Helmore

Carl Kotte said:


> Forgive me someone for I have sinned.


Well, if this is agreeable to your religious persuasion(s), you can buy an Indulgence off me by sending me one of your knives.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Helmore said:


> Well, if this is agreeable to your religious persuasion(s), you can buy an Indulgence off me by sending me one of your knives.


I’m a satanist so you can just send me some blood!


----------



## Helmore

Carl Kotte said:


> I’m a satanist so you can just send me some blood!


That goes against my Satanic Tenets, so I guess I will just have to forgive you...


----------



## IsoJ

Speak of the devil, Sakai Kikumori 260*45 suji/sujigyuto from @Carl Kotte . Transaction was bloodfree, I kept my remaining soul and only little money was send .


----------



## tchan001

It's been cursed to rust if you leave it alone for too long. Better put it to good use often.


----------



## JayS20

Carl Kotte said:


> Forgive me someone for I have sinned. Three knives from three different makers well-known on this forum.
> View attachment 84507
> They are not exactly new; I’ve had them for six months. I just haven’t had the opportunity to confess.


I really think you need to sell some knives again.
Luckily I'm in EU and could help you


----------



## Carl Kotte

JayS20 said:


> I really think you need to sell some knives again.
> Luckily I'm in EU and could help you


Hmmm, ok, I’ll think about it. Actually, the idea behind posting pictures of used knives was to deter people from making offers on my sweet stuff


----------



## JayS20

Carl Kotte said:


> Hmmm, ok, I’ll think about it. Actually, the idea behind posting pictures of used knives was to deter people from making offers on my sweet stuff


You are never safe. Unfortunately/luckily I have too much stuff and coming. I really like my Birgersson/Dalman knife. Have to more heavily test the Kamon production knife. Haven't used my Mazaki yet. Doesn't help that I'm on Saucier.


----------



## valdim

tchan001 said:


> It's been cursed to rust if you leave it alone for too long. Better put it to good use often.


May the blessing of the holy trinity of K&K&F protect you and guide you...In nomine Kato, et TF, et spiritu Suji...


----------



## Helmore

"Mazaki." murmurs the congregation, all holding a knife in their right hand and a whetstone in the other.


(Or what would be a preferred "Amen" analogue?)


----------



## soigne_west

“rAmen”


----------



## Michael Wilson

panda said:


> i have no idea what this is, but it is beautiful.


Thank you for saying what I was thinking!

Indeed, what is that pretty thing??


----------



## ExistentialHero

Sneak peak of the latest catch while I'm breaking it in:


----------



## Corradobrit1

Michael Wilson said:


> Thank you for saying what I was thinking!
> 
> Indeed, what is that pretty thing??


Its a kiridashi used as a woodworking tool in Japan. Kato takes them to the level of art form.


----------



## ma_sha1

JCK version of Shihan, did a custom handle to match my old Kurosaki Fujin.


----------



## ExistentialHero

ExistentialHero said:


> Sneak peak of the latest catch while I'm breaking it in:
> View attachment 84565



And here's the goods, a 275mm Catcheside special Damascus gyuto fresh off the truck from @thebradleycrew:








(The red in the second shot is the reflected sunset, not patina or rust.)

This is an enormous knife. Pictures don't really convey the immensity of the thing. Despite that, it's beautifully balanced and has a really awesome geometry so the tip is actually super useful--see the minced shallot in the previous post, which the tip just slipped through. I'm *very* excited about this knife.


----------



## madelinez

That catcheside is awesome, his Damascus is hard to capture in a photo.


----------



## milkbaby

Flad somebody picked up that Catcheside! It's super bad!!!


----------



## corygrapher

Sick Damascus! Gratz!


----------



## Brian Weekley

I studied this Catcheside over and over with my thumb over the “buy it now” button. I love Catchside’s knives and would have happily added this one to my collection were I not on my enforced Covid induced moratorium. Great catch ... now fire up the smoker and go out and massacre some brisket. Congrats!


----------



## kevpenbanc

Metal Monkey 215mm


----------



## Caleb Cox

Helmore said:


> "Mazaki." murmurs the congregation, all holding a knife in their right hand and a whetstone in the other.
> 
> 
> (Or what would be a preferred "Amen" analogue?)


"Hamon"


----------



## Goodtimerounder

coffeelover191919 said:


> Anryu 210 AS Gyuto!! Just got in today. How is your edge so dark? Did you soak it in coffee overnight?
> View attachment 83210
> 
> View attachment 83211



I did not. We (wife and I) use it for almost everything, but I think what does that deep blue is a combo of onions, garlic, and how we work. I started with an onion and some garlic actually. I use my finger for food release, and try to use the whole edge for cutting. I rock through the product to mince, leaving it on the blade for quite a while, then using my finger to smear it across the edge (carefully!) to release. It turned out this way on both my 240, and a White #2 Anryu 75mm petty I've got. I'm a total newb with carbon steel, so I guess I got lucky, and got what I wanted. A nice, dark, rich blue patina that seems to get better every time. Good luck!


----------



## Southpaw

After about 4 weeks brand new Shigefusa KU Nakiri 160mmcame from Japaneseknives.eu... I am BLOWN AWAY


----------



## Hassanbensober

Southpaw said:


> After about 4 weeks brand new Shigefusa KU Nakiri 160mmcame from Japaneseknives.eu... I am BLOWN AWAY
> View attachment 84648


Happy you found one! That handle looks bomb as well.


----------



## Gregmega

rgriffeath said:


> I thought I would add some context to my decision to purchase a chef knife from Cut Brooklyn. As I said in a previous post, I have come to the world of artisan knives as an avid home cook. I am a university professor and I guard my favorite hobby intently. Cooking relaxes me and unlike my professional discipline (music), there is something tangible left after my artistic process. I really enjoy that. I have recently incorporated food photography into my cooking passion and I have an instagram feed (the_signaturedish) where I can enjoy both disciplines.
> 
> I have a lot of heroes in the culinary world. I especially revere Thomas Keller, David Chang, Tuffy Stone, Aaron franklin, and Massimo Bottura. All of them have a Cut Brooklyn knife. These chefs don't know the DNA of knives like many of you on the KKF forum, but they do know how to use a kitchen knife and they have used a lot of them. I value that experience.
> 
> I have been trying to purchase a CB knife for a year. Joel doesn't use an auction and he doesn't make custom knives. He makes the knives he wants to make and then posts them every other Sunday on his website at 5:00 pm. First come, first served. All of the available knives he posts are purchased within the first 20 seconds of the 5:00 pm minute. It is very difficult to purchase a knife.
> 
> Four years ago I could have purchased my knife from CB for $500. I purchased the knife for $750. I am sure that his knives will be even more in the next five years. At this point a Bob Kramer original is nearly impossible to purchase for under $15,000. I felt I had the opportunity to get a CB knife before it was out of reach.
> 
> I appreciate all of you who have supported and respected my decision. I very much enjoy learning from all of you.


Don’t listen to the naysayers. (it’s exhausting being negative 24/7, don’t know how some of these guys do it). I held a CB and was shocked at how much I liked it. Grind, steel, handle, whole package was pretty dope. Even the guys at JKI we’re pleasantly surprised at how cool it was. Plus this world is so diverse that anyone at any level can get what they need and it will serve them well. Hell, some of these guys even like TF’s smdh lolz. Doesn’t need to be a legendary sword smith forging on hallowed generational ground to be a fun knife to use.


----------



## Gregmega

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Over 15 years. That includes everything (stones, jnats, etc.).


I’m afraid to look.


----------



## chicante

First really nice knife I've owned. Gotta thank the forum for helping to educate my choosing process. Gengetsu 240 stainless clad W2. Couldn't be happier with it!


----------



## RockyBasel

chicante said:


> First really nice knife I've owned. Gotta thank the forum for helping to educate my choosing process. Gengetsu 240 stainless clad W2. Couldn't be happier with it!


Beautiful knife - do you know which blade smith makes it?


----------



## Helmore

chicante said:


> First really nice knife I've owned. Gotta thank the forum for helping to educate my choosing process. Gengetsu 240 stainless clad W2. Couldn't be happier with it!


Nice. Though, when I saw the small thumbnail image, I thought you'd taken a picture of your knife placed next to a rock. Which was confusing. Now I'm hungry...


----------



## Midsummer

RockyBasel said:


> Beautiful knife - do you know which blade smith makes it?



The knife was designed and commissioned by Jon at JKI ( @JBroida ). He prefers not to disclose the artisan or artisans involved in the production. But this one has a reputation as being a well designed, well executed kitchen knife.


----------



## rgriffeath

Gregmega said:


> Don’t listen to the naysayers. (it’s exhausting being negative 24/7, don’t know how some of these guys do it). I held a CB and was shocked at how much I liked it. Grind, steel, handle, whole package was pretty dope. Even the guys at JKI we’re pleasantly surprised at how cool it was. Plus this world is so diverse that anyone at any level can get what they need and it will serve them well. Hell, some of these guys even like TF’s smdh lolz. Doesn’t need to be a legendary sword smith forging on hallowed generational ground to be a fun knife to use.



Thank you!  I’m happy to hear there are other fans of CB on KKF. I also appreciate your positivity, enthusiasm and open mindedness. I love all sorts of knives. They simply need character, soul, and performance. I certainly get all three attributes from Cut Brooklyn.


----------



## mack

Hi!

I finally was able to purchase my dream knife, a 240mm Shigefusa Yo-Kitaeji Gyuto and all I can say is that I am very very happy at the moment.











The knife wasn't usable out of the box, the edge was sharpend down to zero.





I had to use my bogdan to put a microbevel on it.





It took me 2 minutes (5/2/1 strokes on each side with Naniwa Professional 5K, 4/1 with Naniwa Sharpening Stone 12K) and it looked that way:





So now it is ready for the first cuts!

Best,
Mack


----------



## rgriffeath

mack said:


> Hi!
> 
> I finally was able to purchase my dream knife, a 240mm Shigefusa Yo-Kitaeji Gyuto and all I can say is that I am very very happy at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knife wasn't usable out of the box, the edge was sharpend down to zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to use my bogdan to put a microbevel on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me 2 minutes (5/2/1 strokes on each side with Naniwa Professional 5K, 4/1 with Naniwa Sharpening Stone 12K) and it looked that way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is ready for the first cuts!
> 
> Best,
> Mack



That is absolutely stunning! May I ask where you purchased it from? Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Gregmega said:


> Don’t listen to the naysayers. (it’s exhausting being negative 24/7, don’t know how some of these guys do it). I held a CB and was shocked at how much I liked it. Grind, steel, handle, whole package was pretty dope. Even the guys at JKI we’re pleasantly surprised at how cool it was. Plus this world is so diverse that anyone at any level can get what they need and it will serve them well. Hell, some of these guys even like TF’s smdh lolz. Doesn’t need to be a legendary sword smith forging on hallowed generational ground to be a fun knife to use.


Had a look at CB website, third knife from the left looks good, a 240 Western. Would I like to give it a try? Probably! Would I purchase this knife for 700+$? No. But tastes and preferences (for technical aspects, or even brand or maker preferences) are so different and highly subjective. I’d participate in a PA though!


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Told myself no more cleavers. But this beauty suddenly was available: 







Great slicer, laser edge. 

Maker: Miyoko Hojo
Steel: Hojo 7
Cladding: SS
HRC: through the roof
Edge length: 25.4mm
Weight: 1.000 gram





Next to my CCK 1102


----------



## RockyBasel

Wow, 2 shigs today - the kitaeji is near impossible to find


----------



## mack

rgriffeath said:


> That is absolutely stunning! May I ask where you purchased it from? Thank you very much for sharing.




Thank you. I bought it from a German knife collector. Never seen one on the free market unfortunately. But good for my wallet.

Mack.


----------



## j22582536

RockyBasel said:


> Wow, 2 shigs today - the kitaeji is near impossible to find



Yeah...Shigefusa knives are getting harder and harder to locate these days, especially after Tokifusa Iizuka san retired 2, 3 years ago, now is just his two sons doing all the work, and they don’t do much Kitaeji.

Here are shigs that I collected over the years.


----------



## friz

j22582536 said:


> Yeah...Shigefusa knives are getting harder and harder to locate these days, especially after Tokifusa Iizuka san retired 2, 3 years ago, now is just his two sons doing all the work, and they don’t do much Kitaeji.
> 
> Here are shigs that I collected over the years. View attachment 84690


Where are you from?


----------



## j22582536

friz said:


> Where are you from?



I’m from Taiwan but I currently live in Canada.


----------



## mack

j22582536 said:


> Yeah...Shigefusa knives are getting harder and harder to locate these days, especially after Tokifusa Iizuka san retired 2, 3 years ago, now is just his two sons doing all the work, and they don’t do much Kitaeji.
> 
> Here are shigs that I collected over the years. View attachment 84690



Oh my... great collection!

Mack.


----------



## Corradobrit1

j22582536 said:


> Yeah...Shigefusa knives are getting harder and harder to locate these days, especially after Tokifusa Iizuka san retired 2, 3 years ago, now is just his two sons doing all the work, and they don’t do much Kitaeji.
> 
> Here are shigs that I collected over the years. View attachment 84690


Zweber's Taiwanese Canadian cousin (TopGear reference )


----------



## j22582536

Corradobrit1 said:


> Zweber's Taiwanese Canadian cousin (TopGear reference )



ahahahahahaha that’s a nice one


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Gregmega said:


> I’m afraid to look.


It's complicated...


----------



## Corradobrit1

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> It's complicated...
> View attachment 84703


Well there's half the $50k


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Corradobrit1 said:


> Well there's half the $50k


Got that from Bob, only $1400.


----------



## rgriffeath

mack said:


> Thank you. I bought it from a German knife collector. Never seen one on the free market unfortunately. But good for my wallet.
> 
> Mack.



That’s the best kind of knife to get. Impossible to get and completely amazing


----------



## Runner_up

mack said:


> Hi!
> 
> I finally was able to purchase my dream knife, a 240mm Shigefusa Yo-Kitaeji Gyuto and all I can say is that I am very very happy at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knife wasn't usable out of the box, the edge was sharpend down to zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to use my bogdan to put a microbevel on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me 2 minutes (5/2/1 strokes on each side with Naniwa Professional 5K, 4/1 with Naniwa Sharpening Stone 12K) and it looked that way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is ready for the first cuts!
> 
> Best,
> Mack




Definitely my grail knife.. If you ever want to sell...


----------



## esoo

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Got that from Bob, only $1400.



My grail knife at a price I would go for....


----------



## RockyBasel

j22582536 said:


> Yeah...Shigefusa knives are getting harder and harder to locate these days, especially after Tokifusa Iizuka san retired 2, 3 years ago, now is just his two sons doing all the work, and they don’t do much Kitaeji.
> 
> Here are shigs that I collected over the years. View attachment 84690



OMG! You are a Shig cornucopia!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

esoo said:


> My grail knife at a price I would go for....


Get on his list, that is 2008 price too.


----------



## milkbaby

mack said:


> Hi!
> 
> I finally was able to purchase my dream knife, a 240mm Shigefusa Yo-Kitaeji Gyuto and all I can say is that I am very very happy at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knife wasn't usable out of the box, the edge was sharpend down to zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to use my bogdan to put a microbevel on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me 2 minutes (5/2/1 strokes on each side with Naniwa Professional 5K, 4/1 with Naniwa Sharpening Stone 12K) and it looked that way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is ready for the first cuts!
> 
> Best,
> Mack



Congrats! A Shigefusa yo kitaeji gyuto is probably the only Japanese knife that I would consider breaking my knife buying hiatus over nowadays since I'm not into collecting anymore. Beautiful knife and nice job putting an edge back on that.


----------



## megapuff5

After probably close to a decade of searching for a Hattori KD 240 or 210 at a reasonable price... happy father's day to me


----------



## Gregmega

daddy yo yo said:


> Had a look at CB website, third knife from the left looks good, a 240 Western. Would I like to give it a try? Probably! Would I purchase this knife for 700+$? No. But tastes and preferences (for technical aspects, or even brand or maker preferences) are so different and highly subjective. I’d participate in a PA though!


Yeah, tbh I’ve never even seen the site. As a matter of fact I’d never even heard of them until that moment, so I had no idea of the price. I do know that I really liked what I saw tho. It was a western gyuto 240ish, dark wood, it just felt great and looked like a fun all-arounder. Mind you- people (myself included) purchased Jiro sight unseen for more.


----------



## Gregmega

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> It's complicated...
> View attachment 84703


I’m in for at least 15k in just the last year. So I feel you. Said I was gonna gonna pump the brakes But these weird things called honyaki started popping up.


----------



## jonnachang

IT’S RAINING UNICORNS!


----------



## Receiver52

Gregmega said:


> I’m in for at least 15k in just the last year. So I feel you. Said I was gonna gonna pump the brakes But these weird things called honyaki started popping up.




I hear you. Bought 2 in the last 3 weeks. A Togashi Blue 1 and a Shiraki W2 which I don’t have yet. Gotta figure out where that brake pedal is.


----------



## ian

You people are all insane.

With love,
Ian


----------



## cotedupy

A couple of new ones from some friends in London who seem to have a good reputation here: Blenheim Forge Nakiri and Stainless-clad Petty, to go with our Funayuki. 

I've actually bought (or swapped stuff for) a few Pettys from them over the years, as gifts for friends, but this is the first one I've got for me.


----------



## Helmore

I like the looks of that Nakri. With Damascus cladding they often tend towards more elegant looks, but this looks very raw in a sense. I'm very new to the knife world, so this is the first time I've seen something like it. 

How do they perform and what's the fit and finish like? I've seen the brand in shops online, but I haven't read much about them and I'm curious what people think of them.


----------



## ynot1985

j22582536 said:


> Yeah...Shigefusa knives are getting harder and harder to locate these days, especially after Tokifusa Iizuka san retired 2, 3 years ago, now is just his two sons doing all the work, and they don’t do much Kitaeji.
> 
> Here are shigs that I collected over the years. View attachment 84690


Good to see you are still here.
Schanop mentioned about you a long time ago. Beautiful collection


----------



## cotedupy

I probably don't have the most objective opinion here, as I know them and they're just down the road from where I'm from, nor would I have much experience in terms of comparisons. So would also be interested to see others' opinions...

But fwiw- they're happily the best performing knives I own. & the f&f is stunning, that picture probably doesn't do them justice. Straight out the box the Nakiri is insanely sharp, the petty I may give a couple of strokes on a fine stone.


----------



## RockyBasel

This came today...
250 mm
4mm above heel tapered no to 1 mm
245gm


----------



## jonnachang

Looks gorgeous man! Heiji


----------



## RockyBasel

jonnachang said:


> Looks gorgeous man! Heiji




Yup - Heiji Carbon! It looks and feels special and can’t wait to use it


----------



## yubunski

j22582536 said:


> Yeah...Shigefusa knives are getting harder and harder to locate these days, especially after Tokifusa Iizuka san retired 2, 3 years ago, now is just his two sons doing all the work, and they don’t do much Kitaeji.
> 
> Here are shigs that I collected over the years. View attachment 84690


what I would do for that shig chuka.....


----------



## j22582536

ynot1985 said:


> Good to see you are still here.
> Schanop mentioned about you a long time ago. Beautiful collection



Yeah...have been a bit busy for the past few years so I didn’t really have time to expand and play with my collection and interact on the forum. Things got better these days and I finally have some spare time for my hobbies again


----------



## Honerabi

Was heavy into the western style knives. Over the past few years have bought Shun Classic, Kaji, and the Zwilling Bob Cramers. Just acquired my first "specialty" Japanese knife. Partial to full tang, bone handles. Now looking for a Deba for cutting fish. You guys corrupted me.

Takeshi Saji Blue Steel #2 Damascus Gyuto, 240mm


----------



## Chamber

Jiro #102


----------



## RockyBasel

Chamber said:


> Jiro #102
> 
> View attachment 84856
> View attachment 84857
> View attachment 84858
> View attachment 84860
> View attachment 84861
> View attachment 84862
> View attachment 84859


Love it! I have the 102 and the 061 (210mm) that i am still waiting for - Paul T sent it via sea instead. Absolutely stunning and super sharp knives


----------



## Chamber

RockyBasel said:


> Love it! I have the 102 and the 061 (210mm) that i am still waiting for - Paul T sent it via sea instead. Absolutely stunning and super sharp knives



They are stunning for sure. Can't wait to test it out.

Are you sure you have 102? The kanji and specs on mine match the #102 at Hitohira.









Jiro Tsuchime Wa Gyuto 240mm Taihei Tagayasan Handle (#102)


Detailed SpecBrand: Jiro 次郎 Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎 Producing Area: Nagano/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 240mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron Clad Handle: Taihei Tagayasan & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Octagonal Total Length: 404mm Edge Length: 246mm Handle to...




hitohira-japan.com


----------



## RockyBasel

Chamber said:


> They are stunning for sure. Can't wait to test it out.
> 
> Are you sure you have 102? The kanji and specs on mine match the #102 at Hitohira.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jiro Tsuchime Wa Gyuto 240mm Taihei Tagayasan Handle (#102)
> 
> 
> Detailed SpecBrand: Jiro 次郎 Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎 Producing Area: Nagano/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 240mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron Clad Handle: Taihei Tagayasan & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Octagonal Total Length: 404mm Edge Length: 246mm Handle to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitohira-japan.com


Sorry, meant to say 106 - I had a choice of 102 or 106 and I went with 106. I have the 106 not 102


----------



## Chamber

RockyBasel said:


> Sorry, meant to say 106 - I had a choice of 102 or 106 and I went with 106. I have the 106 not 102



Nice! #106 is a big boy...270 grams! 

The distal taper on these Jiro's just blows my mind. Mine goes from 8.3mm at the handle down to 0.8mm at the tip and yet still very well balanced.


----------



## RockyBasel

Wow - I thought yours was 5.3 mm at handle - perhaps I looked at different knife

but yes, distal taper is amazing


Chamber said:


> Nice! #106 is a big boy...270 grams!
> 
> The distal taper on these Jiro's just blows my mind. Mine goes from 8.3mm at the handle down to 0.8mm at the tip and yet still very well balanced.



I just checked my records - I asked for the 102 I attach two pics below - hopefully you can read the Japanese kanji

it is 252 gm in weight and 4.7 mm thick at spine above heel. I will send you Hitohira link from where I got it - this is strange -either you got that wrong knife or I did

I mean I love whatever I got and you do too- so it should not matter - but mysterious


----------



## RockyBasel

Chamber said:


> Nice! #106 is a big boy...270 grams!
> 
> The distal taper on these Jiro's just blows my mind. Mine goes from 8.3mm at the handle down to 0.8mm at the tip and yet still very well balanced.



the 106 was listed at 270 grams - I got the 102

here are the two links given to me from where I picked the 102


appreciated.



I have 2 you can choose from, here are the serial numbers which we have available…



#102…

Jiro Tsuchime Wa Gyuto 240mm Taihei Tagayasan Handle (#102)



#106…

Jiro Tsuchime Wa Gyuto 240mm Taihei Tagayasan Handle (#106)


----------



## Chamber

RockyBasel said:


> Wow - I thought yours was 5.3 mm at handle - perhaps I looked at different knife
> 
> but yes, distal taper is amazing
> 
> 
> I just checked my records - I asked for the 102 I attach two pics below - hopefully you can read the Japanese kanji
> 
> it is 252 gm in weight and 4.7 mm thick at spine above heel. I will send you Hitohira link from where I got it - this is strange -either you got that wrong knife or I did
> 
> I mean I love whatever I got and you do too- so it should not matter - but mysteriousView attachment 84873
> View attachment 84874
> View attachment 84873
> View attachment 84874



So your kanji actually matches the #103 at Hitohira see link below for dead match pictures.









Jiro Tsuchime Wa Gyuto 240mm Taihei Tagayasan Handle (#103)


Detailed SpecBrand: Jiro 次郎 Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎 Producing Area: Nagano/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 240mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron Clad Handle: Taihei Tagayasan & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Octagonal Total Length: 405mm Edge Length: 246mm Handle to...




hitohira-japan.com





Interestingly enough I thought I purchased #103 from Strata but my kanji matches #102 at Hitohira. Looks like yours and mine got mixed up some how.


----------



## Chamber

Here is a picture of mic’d spine width. She is thick!


----------



## RockyBasel

I am glad so we had this exchange! I got mine from ProTooling in Australia 

I love my knife however, but I had to measure it once you said 270 gm. Then the plot thickened

thanks for helping me clear this!

That’s what these forums are for


----------



## RockyBasel

Where did you get that cool measuring instrument - I need one of those!


----------



## Chamber

RockyBasel said:


> I am glad so we had this exchange! I got mine from ProTooling in Australia
> 
> I love my knife however, but I had to measure it once you said 270 gm. Then the plot thickened
> 
> thanks for helping me clear this!
> 
> That’s what these forums are for



Haha! Glad I could help. I was confused as hell when it first arrived. And it’s both funny and ironic that you’re the first person to reply to my post and you have the knife I thought I purchased.  In the end I think we both ended up with a great knife. Cheers!


----------



## BillHanna

RockyBasel said:


> Where did you get that cool measuring instrument - I need one of those!


I found them on amazon for around 30USD

Digital calipers


----------



## Kristoffer

Honerabi said:


> Was heavy into the western style knives. Over the past few years have bought Shun Classic, Kaji, and the Zwilling Bob Cramers. Just acquired my first "specialty" Japanese knife. Partial to full tang, bone handles. Now looking for a Deba for cutting fish. You guys corrupted me.
> 
> Takeshi Saji Blue Steel #2 Damascus Gyuto, 240mm



I know I’m in somewhat of a minority here, but I have got to say I love the aesthetics of Takeshi Saji’s knives, especially the more hunter inspired bone handle ones.

May I ask where you found yours? How is it working for you performance-wise?


----------



## Chamber

RockyBasel said:


> Where did you get that cool measuring instrument - I need one of those!



Calipers. I use this one for work but you can easily find them online or at tool/hobby shops.


----------



## dafox

Mazaki SS clad W#2 core 210mm gyuto with some buddies, Gengetsu and Wakui.


----------



## dafox

Not new but still unused, I have been waiting until summer to make sushi and to learn how to sharpen single beveled knives. Summer is here!

Masamoto Sohonten KS 240mm W#2 yanagiba
Masamoto Tsukiji 270mm W#1 fuguhiki


----------



## Honerabi

Kristoffer said:


> I know I’m in somewhat of a minority here, but I have got to say I love the aesthetics of Takeshi Saji’s knives, especially the more hunter inspired bone handle ones.
> 
> May I ask where you found yours? How is it working for you performance-wise?


I found it at the Japanny web site. Haven't used it yet as I'm still admiring it. I have a couple of Arkansas stones coming Friday, so I'll put the finishing touches on the blade then. Thought I saw another one at hocho. In a blue steel #2 Damascus phase right now.


----------



## zatowashi

Yu Kurosaki Shizuku 210 Gyuto with custom urushi lacquerware handle:

This is my first gyuto - joining my Tanaka Ginsan 150mm petty to start my J-knife collection! I guess this is quite a well known knife here but for anyone wondering - it measures 47.2mm high at the heel, 215mm on the nose in terms of length at the edge. The steel is R2 with stainless cladding (who am I kidding - you guys know this model)! I probably need to learn how to take a good choil shot - it has more distal taper than I expected (heard that was a weak point of the knife) and from my limited understanding, somewhere between a laser and workhorse grind.

The handle: apparently this is 1 of 200 like it that were made by a master lacquerware craftsman. I figured it is also quite practical to have a stainless knife and essentially a waterproof handle. Feels quite warm and maybe a touch plasticy but extremely smooth in the hand - certainly pretty to look at.
I already feel like I could size up, but this is practical for my main cutting board sizes (45x30cm). Later I might add the Makoto R2 Sakura 240 or B2 so that I have the super gyuto brothers.

F&F is phenomenal - it is extremely comfortable to hold with a nicely rounded choil and no sharp edges apart from the cutting edge. All in all pretty pleased with the purchase and I think my first 2 knives alongside my Victorinox bread/pastry knife are all I really need (though not likely to be all I end up buying!)


----------



## RockyBasel

Nice knives to launch


----------



## SolidSnake03

Definitely nice knives! Also really good choice on that Ginsan petty, have one that forever stays in my block near the cutting board. It's infinitely useful and stainless so perfect for citrus and or other really acidic stuff


----------



## danemonji

Speaking of Tanaka. The 210 R2 with black pakka wood handle. My new daily driver.


----------



## danemonji

And Kato the blue 220 standard (unusual size for a standard) with a crazy distal taper


----------



## Antiboost

Sunnecko 5 inch petty, what's with the edge though? Out of the box the knife shaves arm hair no problem. I've tried the Murray Carter Three Finger test, feels absolutely blunt, fingers moved down blade with pressure not scary, even with high pressure. How can it shave but feel so dull?
Does anyone know what the edge angle looks like as I'm thinking of getting the DMT fixed angle as my whetstone ability is in need of improving.


----------



## copacetic

zatowashi said:


> Yu Kurosaki Shizuku 210 Gyuto with custom urushi lacquerware handle:



Nice one. Looks like you found what you were looking for, in a special version - what an eye catching knife.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Jiro Tsuchime 240mm gyuto


----------



## RockyBasel

Never fails to impress! What is the weight and the number? How do you like the handle?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

RockyBasel said:


> Never fails to impress! What is the weight and the number? How do you like the handle?


Weight is 321 grams, still waiting on it to arrive. Been eying these for awhile, wanted to wait until a 240 western was available before I committed. Number is #134.


----------



## Chamber

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Weight is 321 grams, still waiting on it to arrive. Been eying these for awhile, wanted to wait until a 240 western was available before I committed. Number is #134.


Nice that is the one CKC posted earlier today. Great looking knife.


----------



## Boondocker

Ora king sent me a new foraging knife  I've always wanted an inox blade after trying a friend's suisin


----------



## Chang

Posted on Reddit, gotta get used to posting here too.






Yoshikane “Cleancut Special Edition” Bunka 186x58, white#2 iron clad

Kochi Petty 187x30, takefu v2 carbon clad


----------



## Horsemover

A couple recent new additions.
Shi.han wrought iron clad W2 180mm petty







Yanick Puig 310mm suji






Raquin 225 x 45 mm wrought iron Meat Killer






I’m a happy camper


----------



## Southpaw

Those Jiros man, what a grind
(Sorry a few knives back)


----------



## madmotts

Jchau890 said:


> Yoshikane “Cleancut Special Edition” Bunka 186x58, white#2 iron clad



I’m a bit late to the yoshikane train but Ive picked up a few in the last month. I sure dig that super tall bunka too.


----------



## Gregmega

danemonji said:


> And Kato the blue 220 standard (unusual size for a standard) with a crazy distal taperView attachment 84942
> View attachment 84943
> View attachment 84944


I’ll take it. Spf thanks kkf


----------



## InsaneGyuto

I recently purchased my first Carbon Steel Knife. 

A Sakai Takayuki Homura Kogetsu By Itsuo Doi Gyuto 210mm. I wanted something a bit more western shaped and heavier in the feel, this fits the bill. Very happy with the fit and finish from out of the box and it will be amazing after I have it sharpened (I am still learning and do not own whetstones yet).


----------



## zatowashi

SolidSnake03 said:


> Definitely nice knives! Also really good choice on that Ginsan petty, have one that forever stays in my block near the cutting board. It's infinitely useful and stainless so perfect for citrus and or other really acidic stuff


I love this one! Actually from a sheerly utility point of view I benefit from this buy even more than the gyuto at the moment.


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> And Kato the blue 220 standard (unusual size for a standard) with a crazy distal taperView attachment 84942
> View attachment 84943
> View attachment 84944


Very reminiscent of a 210WH which usually have a 218mm edge length, both in profile and distal taper.

Whats the weight and height at the heel?


----------



## Kristoffer

Oh, yes! It has arrived. I cannot begin to tell how exited I am to get this knife. It was ordered about four months ago, got held and was returned by Japanese customs and has now finally made its way to Sweden via the hands of DHL. 

Fit and finish is about what I expected. The handle is actually quite smooth, without any significant gaps or sharp edges. The blade is definitely a bit rough around the edges and just screams handmade. Then there’s that something special. It just feels different to hold than anything else I’ve used. It could be a combination of weight and balance point that does it, I don’t know. It feels special, in a very good kind of way. One thing is certain though, it does look like it could do with a pretty thorough thinning (sorry about the lousy choil shot).


----------



## danemonji

Corradobrit1 said:


> Very reminiscent of a 210WH which usually have a 218mm edge length, both in profile and distal taper.
> 
> Whats the weight and height at the heel?


Weight is 186g height is 49mm length is exactly 220mm


----------



## Carl Kotte

@Kristoffer Stort grattis!!!


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> Weight is 186g height is 49mm


Those are definitely 210WH specs.


----------



## danemonji

Corradobrit1 said:


> Those are definitely 210WH specs.


Yet this is not a Wh and neither a standard 210. A standard 210 is 196-200mm and 46mm at heel


----------



## CB1968




----------



## Rob McKenna

New to me Isasmedjan 222x50 from @Bcos17! Took a striking blue patina from the first dinner I made with it.


----------



## Garm

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 85069
> 
> 
> View attachment 85070


That is just oh so sweet!
Got to test drive a Tsourkan for the first time a couple of weeks back and it was a special knife indeed. Certainly understand why people sing his praises.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Can’t get enough of this mazaki 180 petty action! This is number 2. I know he is always playing around with grind profile etc but I am stoked on this knife. A few mm shorter than my 180 Kasumi and 20gs heavier.


----------



## milkbaby

Antiboost said:


> Sunnecko 5 inch petty, what's with the edge though? Out of the box the knife shaves arm hair no problem. I've tried the Murray Carter Three Finger test, feels absolutely blunt, fingers moved down blade with pressure not scary, even with high pressure. How can it shave but feel so dull?
> Does anyone know what the edge angle looks like as I'm thinking of getting the DMT fixed angle as my whetstone ability is in need of improving.



Arm hair shaving can vary depending on each individual's arm hair; some people have hair that's harder or easier to shave than other's.

Also, there's a difference in shaving between "scraping" hair off the skin versus "tree-topping". Crazy sharp means you could possibly "tree-top" hair, basically cut it free hanging. Look for videos where somebody holds a hair hanging over the edge of a knife and cuts it with the weight of the hair alone.

The very apex of your knife is possibly not that narrow but narrow enough (and possibly irregular enough that it grabs) to "scrape-shave" your arm hair. But it is not narrow enough to feel sharp with the "three finger test".

Check out the Science of Sharp blog website for some pics and interesting reading. Maybe these are applicable:








Sharp and Keen part 2


The word sharpness generally refers to observed cutting performance. In the absence of the quantitative microscopic measurements used in the experiments described here, macroscopic observations al…




scienceofsharp.com












Simple Straight Razor Honing


When I first became seriously interested in this topic about four years ago, consistently honing a straight razor to the level of keenness required for a close, comfortable shave challenged me. Hav…




scienceofsharp.com





At 60 HRc you can probably sharpen around the edge between 10-15° per side and be fine. I sharpen freehand on stones and have no idea what my exact angles are tho.


----------



## RockyBasel

InsaneGyuto said:


> I recently purchased my first Carbon Steel Knife.
> 
> A Sakai Takayuki Homura Kogetsu By Itsuo Doi Gyuto 210mm. I wanted something a bit more western shaped and heavier in the feel, this fits the bill. Very happy with the fit and finish from out of the box and it will be amazing after I have it sharpened (I am still learning and do not own whetstones yet).


Can you say more about this knife - I looked at it this week, but the 240 mm. At this price range, it had better be good and it faces so many incredible alternatives - do let us know your experience, performance, and feel


----------



## jacko9

Just arrived from KnifeWear 240mm Kasumi Gyuto. My picture taking skills need a lot of improvement but you get the idea. It's a Shigefusa and weigh about 210+ grams. It also came with a pretty nice Black Walnut Saya.


----------



## RockyBasel

jacko9 said:


> Just arrived from KnifeWear 240mm Kasumi Gyuto. My picture taking skills need a lot of improvement but you get the idea.


Good looking knife - I can’t tell who makes it and what is the weight?


----------



## tostadas

RockyBasel said:


> Good looking knife - I can’t tell who makes it and what is the weight?


Looks like a Shigefusa


----------



## jacko9

It is a Shigefusa and with my crappy kitchen scale it's between 210 and 215 gms


----------



## RockyBasel

Behold, the unicorn! The rarest of the rare - congrats on a great knife! I have the accessible Shig KU Santuko, and I can only imagine the quality of the Kasumi - very reactive


----------



## jacko9

RockyBasel said:


> Behold, the unicorn! The rarest of the rare - congrats on a great knife! I have the accessible Shig KU Santuko, and I can only imagine the quality of the Kasumi - very reactive




I bought a KU Santuko from JNS last year and this knife is just a better grind since I don't appreciate the Santuko shape as much as a gyuto. I will use both but I will eventualy pass the Santuko on to one of my children or grandchildren soon, (eventually the'll get everything). They talked about the Kato Workhorse and the Konosuke Fujiyama being so reactive but perhaps that I'm living in California I just don't see it.


----------



## RockyBasel

Awesome! Way to do it


----------



## jacko9

My mothers cousin lived in Hagendorf and we loved visiting over there.


----------



## RockyBasel

jacko9 said:


> I bought a KU Santuko from JNS last year and this knife is just a better grind since I don't appreciate the Santuko shape as much as a gyuto. I will us both but I will pass the Santuko on to one of my children or grandchildren soon, (eventually the'll get everything). They talked about the Kato Workhorse and the Konosuke Fujiyama being so reactive but perhaps that I'm living in California I just don't see it.



I have the Shig Santuko and Nakiri in KU. I have to say, I have a 190 mm Santuko KU SS by Heiji - that knife is something else. Heiji Gyuto is a whole new level altogether. Toyoma and Heiji are my two surrogates for Shig and Kato - as I can’t get Shig and Kato - these are the next Best I think


----------



## jacko9

RockyBasel said:


> I have the Shig Santuko and Nakiri in KU. I have to say, I have a 190 mm Santuko KU SS by Heiji - that knife is something else. Heiji Gyuto is a whole new level altogether. Toyoma and Heiji are my two surrogates for Shig and Kato - as I can’t get Shig and Kato - these are the next Best I think


 I have the Watanabe Pro KU 180mm Nakiri that I think is an absolute fantastic veggie chopper, heck I bought a second one for my vegan granddaughter and she loves it.


----------



## RockyBasel

jacko9 said:


> I have the Watanabe Pro KU 180mm Nakiri that I think is an absolute fantastic veggie chopper, heck I bought a second one for my vegan granddaughter and she loves it.


Great minds do think alike - I just got a 210mm Watanabe Pro Nakiri too and it is an amazing beast. Look at the picture of the beauty and beast in one - 307 gms


----------



## jacko9

RockyBasel said:


> Great minds do think alike - I just got a 210mm Watanabe Pro Nakiri too and it is an amazing beast. Look at the picture of the beauty and beast in one - 307 gmsView attachment 85141
> View attachment 85142
> View attachment 85143




Yes I agree that Watanabe makes a great Nakiri.


----------



## CB1968

Halycon, Dalman, Raquin


----------



## gclgary

dmonterisi said:


> 310mm Marko WH sujiView attachment 83768


I bought one in 270 in april, exactly the same handle as yours. lol


----------



## RockyBasel

This came in today...

togashi forged with grinding by Tosa - hand signed, 260 gm Aogami 2 Gyuto 240 mm


----------



## tchan001

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 85149
> 
> 
> View attachment 85150
> 
> 
> View attachment 85151
> 
> 
> Halycon, Dalman, Raquin


Beautiful. Ready for action like the three musketeers.


----------



## daddy yo yo

RockyBasel said:


> This came in today...
> 
> togashi forged with grinding by Tosa - hand signed, 260 gm Aogami 2 Gyuto 240 mmView attachment 85173
> View attachment 85174
> View attachment 85175


Nice knife. Last picture is cra* though, completely out of focus...


----------



## zatowashi

Spreading Knife Opinel N ° 117, purple - 70mm


----------



## RockyBasel

daddy yo yo said:


> Nice knife. Last picture is cra* though, completely out of focus...





daddy yo yo said:


> Nice knife. Last picture is cra* though, completely out of focus...



you are correct. Tried a couple more...may be equally bad


----------



## RockyBasel

zatowashi said:


> Spreading Knife Opinel N ° 117, purple - 70mm


Love it!


----------



## RockyBasel

zatowashi said:


> Spreading Knife Opinel N ° 117, purple - 70mm



actually it reminded me, I picked up something very similar - a butter knife - in a tiny tuscan village a couple of years back - also French


----------



## RockyBasel

RockyBasel said:


> you are correct. Tried a couple more...may be equally bad


----------



## valdim

This is a small (but heavy) hand forged knife, HRC 60, U10A steel. HT on charcoals.
I liked the rustic design and the handle, the latter typical for my country forging.


----------



## Corradobrit1

daddy yo yo said:


> Nice knife. Last picture is cra* though, completely out of focus...


I don't know. He captured the marks on the table cozy perfectly


----------



## RockyBasel

Haha - well said


----------



## False_Cast

Sweet Kato.


danemonji said:


> Weight is 186g height is 49mm length is exactly 220mm


I lucked into an early “bullnose” Clean Cut Mazaki that’s 218x51mm @ 188g and it’s _just right_ in the home kitchen for me. Wonderful.


----------



## Chang

Running Man Forge 8” S-Grind

Handle is tailored for my smol hands (thanks Justin). It’s no Kamon or Dalman s-grind, but it’s well worth the price. 52100 steel, too, which is one of my favorites.


----------



## RockyBasel

Jchau890 said:


> View attachment 85217
> 
> 
> Running Man Forge 8” S-Grind
> 
> Handle is tailored for my smol hands (thanks Justin). It’s no Kamon or Dalman s-grind, but it’s well worth the price. 52100 steel, too, which is one of my favorites.


More pics please


----------



## Chang

RockyBasel said:


> More pics please





There’s the choil, spine, and short vid of me doing the paper test. Ignore my ramblings lol


----------



## j22582536

Both of these knives arrived today, super excited to test them out

1. Kaeru Blue 2 Honyaki Gyuto 240mm





2. Zubeng Tamahagane Gyuto 240mm


----------



## copacetic

Hitohira Tanaka - Yohei 240 Kasumi Gyuto
Aogami #1, iron clad, Zelkova handle
226mm edge, 49mm at the heel, 171g.












Balance is a little forward from what I'm familiar with, but very pleased so far. Fit and finish is impeccable. Imported from Strata Portland, they answered all my questions promptly and were super helpful.


----------



## Chang

copacetic said:


> Hitohira Tanaka - Yohei 240 Kasumi Gyuto
> Aogami #1, iron clad, Zelkova handle
> 226mm edge, 49mm at the heel, 171g.
> 
> View attachment 85259
> View attachment 85260
> View attachment 85261
> 
> 
> Balance is a little forward from what I'm familiar with, but very pleased so far. Fit and finish is impeccable. Imported from Strata Portland, they answered all my questions promptly and were super helpful.



I was lookin’ at that bad boI a while ago. If only it was a bit taller, I would’ve pulled the trigger. How does it perform?


----------



## copacetic

Jchau890 said:


> I was lookin’ at that bad boI a while ago. If only it was a bit taller, I would’ve pulled the trigger. How does it perform?


Limited use so far, but was pretty sharp out of the box, it just fell through some potatoes. Hasn't seen the stones yet, it's my first Blue #1 so will be interesting to see if it feels different. Food release not the greatest but I'm sure this will improve with patina build-up. Quite reactive cladding to start.

It has replaced a Shigeki Tanaka 185mm gyuto, but feels easy to wield despite the increase in length. Handle is especially tactile. Aesthetically (to my eye) it's a knockout, but that's more subjective.


----------



## ian

copacetic said:


> Hitohira Tanaka - Yohei 240 Kasumi Gyuto
> Aogami #1, iron clad, Zelkova handle
> 226mm edge, 49mm at the heel, 171g.
> 
> View attachment 85259
> View attachment 85260
> View attachment 85261
> 
> 
> Balance is a little forward from what I'm familiar with, but very pleased so far. Fit and finish is impeccable. Imported from Strata Portland, they answered all my questions promptly and were super helpful.



Good purchase! They’re awesome at Strata.



Jchau890 said:


> I was lookin’ at that bad boI a while ago. If only it was a bit taller, I would’ve pulled the trigger. How does it perform?



They’re really sweet. I got one in White, and it’s superb. Pretty good release, yet pretty thin all around. Nice profile, aMAZing steel. 

That said, I’m about to sell mine, I think, since I basically only want to use lasers or near lasers, and yet I keep getting seduced by nonlasers.


----------



## Bear

copacetic said:


> Hitohira Tanaka - Yohei 240 Kasumi Gyuto
> Aogami #1, iron clad, Zelkova handle
> 226mm edge, 49mm at the heel, 171g.
> 
> View attachment 85259
> View attachment 85260
> View attachment 85261
> 
> 
> Balance is a little forward from what I'm familiar with, but very pleased so far. Fit and finish is impeccable. Imported from Strata Portland, they answered all my questions promptly and were super helpful.




I've got the same knife coming from Hitohira, I've been wanting to try one. I'm sure Evan put an edge on yours before it left his shop, he's good for that.


----------



## ExistentialHero

ian said:


> Good purchase! They’re awesome at Strata.
> 
> 
> 
> They’re really sweet. I got one in White, and it’s superb. Pretty good release, yet pretty thin all around. Nice profile, aMAZing steel.
> 
> That said, I’m about to sell mine, I think, since I basically only want to use lasers or near lasers, and yet I keep getting seduced by nonlasers.



Is that the one I borrowed? Agreed on all counts--thin, wicked sharp, and a nice middleweight grind. I just keep finding that I want every knife to be either a laser or a splitting maul


----------



## ian

ExistentialHero said:


> Is that the one I borrowed? Agreed on all counts--thin, wicked sharp, and a nice middleweight grind. I just keep finding that I want every knife to be either a laser or a splitting maul



Yea, that’s the one. I only keep one 240 at a time, and it was a fight between that one and the now super-thinned TF Mab I got from labor. Ended up choosing the TF, because it’s more lasery now, but it was tough.


----------



## Nagakin

ian said:


> Yea, that’s the one. I only keep one 240 at a time, and it was a fight between that one and the now super-thinned TF Mab I got from labor. Ended up choosing the TF, because it’s more lasery now, but it was tough.


whenever you decide to keep a different 240 I'd be happy to take that one off your hands


----------



## ian

Nagakin said:


> whenever you decide to keep a different 240 I'd be happy to take that one off your hands



Heh, I’ll keep you in mind, although one person’s in front of you.


----------



## Nagakin

ian said:


> Heh, I’ll keep you in mind, although one person’s in front of you.


he did a great job with it, def not up for the project lol


----------



## ian

Nagakin said:


> he did a great job with it, def not up for the project lol



?


----------



## Nagakin

ian said:


> ?


the original thinning, I haven't seen what has been done since


----------



## ian

Nagakin said:


> the original thinning, I haven't seen what has been done since



Ah, I see. I don’t think labor did anything to it. @Dendrobatez did some work on it when he got it originally, but I think he just polished the bevels. I really went to town on it a couple weeks ago, though, and evened out the awful patented TF grind.


----------



## Simple27

Munetoshi Petty, Cleaver and Silverthorn 6"


----------



## Midsummer

Haven't got them yet. Will just finished them. A 196 and a 237. Height 54 and 61 respectively.


----------



## bahamaroot

Tall...ass...knives!


----------



## Dendrobatez

ian said:


> Ah, I see. I don’t think labor did anything to it. @Dendrobatez did some work on it when he got it originally, but I think he just polished the bevels. I really went to town on it a couple weeks ago, though, and evened out the awful patented TF grind.



Ya, i never thinned the knife. Just removed enough metal to get rid of the original grind marks, not a fan of the low grit bevel finish TFs have.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Dendrobatez said:


> Ya, i never thinned the knife. Just removed enough metal to get rid of the original grind marks, not a fan of the low grit bevel finish TFs have.


True. It contributes to the microchipping some experience with TF's


----------



## RockyBasel

copacetic said:


> Hitohira Tanaka - Yohei 240 Kasumi Gyuto
> Aogami #1, iron clad, Zelkova handle
> 226mm edge, 49mm at the heel, 171g.
> 
> View attachment 85259
> View attachment 85260
> View attachment 85261
> 
> 
> Balance is a little forward from what I'm familiar with, but very pleased so far. Fit and finish is impeccable. Imported from Strata Portland, they answered all my questions promptly and were super helpful.


I love this knife I almost got it, but it was a choice between Tanaka Kyuzo,, Togashi, and Tanaka Yohei - I went with the Stainless clad Togashi instead, but am still hankering for this one


----------



## JDC

My new Hitohira Kiritsuke gyuto 240, it is in stainless cladding with white #1 core.
Curious how the cladding would response on stones. 













And my friend's new Fujiyama White #1 240


----------



## IsoJ

Tadafusa sld 180mm gyuto and Toyama 180mm iron clad nakiri.


----------



## RockyBasel

I don’t have tadadusa so I don’t know his knives, but Toyoma love!


----------



## CB1968

Yanick Puig, 235 x 60mm 135Cr3 core steel.


----------



## Danzo

Not new but finally finished the handle on my blazen so I can start using it.


----------



## tchan001

Just arrived in the mail today. Markin Gyuto Sanmai K390 with oak saya.


----------



## Qapla'

Danzo said:


> Not new but finally finished the handle on my blazen so I can start using it.


What material did you use?


----------



## Danzo

Qapla' said:


> What material did you use?


Corian


----------



## John O

Simple27 said:


> Munetoshi Petty, Cleaver and Silverthorn 6"


What are you plans for the handle for the cleaver?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Jiro Tsuchime 240mm gyuto
> View attachment 84977
> 
> View attachment 84978
> View attachment 84979


As someone thats owns top notch knives, let me say I love Jiro's knives. Something special and unique about them. The feel, the blade height, the edge reminds me of Shigefusa. Overall money well spent.


----------



## Simple27

John O said:


> What are you plans for the handle for the cleaver?


Was thinking Micarta.


----------



## DitmasPork

240 Takada gyuto, blue 1, picked up today from MTC. Had to buy it once I held it. Superb f&f.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

DitmasPork said:


> 240 Takada gyuto, blue 1, picked up today from MTC. Had to buy it once I held it. Superb f&f.
> 
> View attachment 85537


I would love a review of all your knives and why you have them and what you like about them. You’ve been on a roll lately and I I have major envy. These takada are just too cool


----------



## robrpb

DitmasPork said:


> 240 Takada gyuto, blue 1, picked up today from MTC. Had to buy it once I held it. Superb f&f.



I looked for this on MTC's website, but I couldn't find it. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## DitmasPork

robrpb said:


> I looked for this on MTC's website, but I couldn't find it. What am I doing wrong?


I bought the Takada at the MTC store. You may want to ask @Barclid about availability.


----------



## robrpb

DitmasPork said:


> I bought the Takada at the MTC store. You may want to ask @Barclid about availability.



Thanks for your reply.


----------



## madmotts

robrpb said:


> I looked for this on MTC's website, but I couldn't find it. What am I doing wrong?



and does the “JRNJUNE20” apply... lol


----------



## Geigs

Kemadi Monosteel Bulat, 250x57. Pretty impressed.


----------



## Alder26

Geigs said:


> Kemadi Monosteel Bulat, 250x57. Pretty impressed.


Desperate to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Geigs

Alder26 said:


> Desperate to hear your thoughts!


I only got it yesterday, but initial impressions are that it is a very good knife. From what I've been told HRC around 63-4, the steel is very tough and should hold an edge well. I prepped a meal last night and the knife basically falls through soft vegetables, and cut thick carrots lengthwise with no wedging and surprisingly little effort. Tip is very thin, the geometry works for me very well- feels very nimble for a biggish knife and OOTB it was SHARP.

Edit: Steel is not at all reactive, not sure whether it has been etched but no signs of reactivity when cutting onions and a lemon. Prepped another meal (more carrots, broccoli, cauliflowers, brussel sprouts) and am really liking using it. I may sell off some knives that I'm not going to reach for now this is on the rack.


----------



## Barclid

DitmasPork said:


> I bought the Takada at the MTC store. You may want to ask @Barclid about availability.


We have 5 more of them... They're not online because we don't have product photos yet. Everything is behind right now. And they're not a part of the sale.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

I have been eying those blue takada’s. Love the profile but the 240 would be too short for me. Need a 270. So far only seen them in white. I want to get to MTC again i’m just kind of hesitant to take the train from CT.


----------



## Barclid

270 is coming. No ETA though.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Most recent purchase and today’s arrival:


----------



## RockyBasel

daddy yo yo said:


> Most recent purchase and today’s arrival:



whatever it is, makes me want to go out and buy one! But likely will never find one any specs?


----------



## daddy yo yo

RockyBasel said:


> whatever it is, makes me want to go out and buy one! But likely will never find one any specs?


Raquin 229/51.5/150g


----------



## copacetic

Boker Arbolito Gaucho steak knives








I preferred the olive handle, my partner the guayacan handle.. now they've shown up, guess which one she has claimed for herself 
I'm going to be eating a lot of steak to justify these!

Also a couple of fun knives -





The Herder Buckels knife (stainless version) has quite an edge on it!


----------



## copacetic

daddy yo yo said:


> Most recent purchase and today’s arrival:



That's an absolute stunner.


----------



## BillHanna

copacetic said:


> I preferred the olive handle, my partner the guayacan handle.. now they've shown up, guess which one she has claimed for herself


"I didn't see that on the menu. Can we switch?"


----------



## CB1968

the.9nine 1.2519 core steel


----------



## RockyBasel

Australian master? 2 knives by the same guy? What is the weight? Heel looks like it’s huge in one of them - specs?


----------



## Antiboost

Keemake 5" Petty VG10 Damascus from Guangzhou, China under £20.
























Weight 122g. Central centre of balance. G10 handle. Shaves well, the edge appears very toothy.


----------



## RockyBasel

Antiboost said:


> Keemake 5" Petty VG10 Damascus from Guangzhou, China under £20.View attachment 85666
> View attachment 85667
> View attachment 85668
> View attachment 85669
> View attachment 85672
> View attachment 85673
> View attachment 85674
> View attachment 85675
> 
> Weight 122g. Central centre of balance. G10 handle. Shaves well, the edge appears very toothy.


$20!!!!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

RockyBasel said:


> $20!!!!


If it's not free, I don't care.


----------



## ExistentialHero

I ordered these two in April, and they both showed up this past Saturday. Thanks, Chicago customs!

First up, a Masahiro "Bessaku" 150mm honesuki that I picked up from bluewayjapan on eBay. I bought this to try my hand at breaking down chickens, and I'm super impressed. F&F are great, especially for the price point: the handle is plenty large for the job, well smoothed, and fits the tang very well; the choil and spine are nice and smooth (though not rounded); and the factory edge was pretty good. The grind is wildly asymmetric--call it a 99/1, maybe, with a giant cutting bevel on the right side at something like 30° and a tiny microbevel (basically just deburring) on the left side. Once I figured out what was going on, it was pretty easy to sharpen and took a great edge; time will tell if it holds, but with such a thick grind I'm confident it'll take a lot of punishment. The steel is unspecified but supposedly semistainless; mine took a patina quickly, so I'm not convinced there's much Cr in there, but the HT feels good. Overall, I think this is a phenomenal knife for the price and definitely worth a look for anyone who wants to try a honesuki.













Second, a 270mm Akebono gyuto from @preizzo on BST. This knife is, in a word, incredible--I'm amazed these aren't more popular around here (or maybe they're just mostly already at home with folks who don't want to sell them ). At 291gm for a 270/55, this is a big and heavy knife, but Tosa's grind is super thin behind the edge and at the tip, so it cuts like a dream. The edge on this one needed a little love after three months in a box (thanks again, US Customs) but it sprang right back to life on the stones (and felt amazing, with fantastic feedback)--Shiraki is known for his work with Aogami steel, and it's easy to see why when you have this knife in hand. The iron cladding is pretty reactive--the knife was patina-free when I got it, and only saw a few onions before I took these pictures. I'm smitten.


----------



## ian

Akebono’s are super well respected. I had a 240 a while ago that was the first knife I ever truly bonded with. They’re awesome.


----------



## TSF415

ExistentialHero said:


> I ordered these two in April, and they both showed up this past Saturday. Thanks, Chicago customs!
> 
> First up, a Masahiro "Bessaku" 150mm honesuki that I picked up from bluewayjapan on eBay. I bought this to try my hand at breaking down chickens, and I'm super impressed. F&F are great, especially for the price point: the handle is plenty large for the job, well smoothed, and fits the tang very well; the choil and spine are nice and smooth (though not rounded); and the factory edge was pretty good. The grind is wildly asymmetric--call it a 99/1, maybe, with a giant cutting bevel on the right side at something like 30° and a tiny microbevel (basically just deburring) on the left side. Once I figured out what was going on, it was pretty easy to sharpen and took a great edge; time will tell if it holds, but with such a thick grind I'm confident it'll take a lot of punishment. The steel is unspecified but supposedly semistainless; mine took a patina quickly, so I'm not convinced there's much Cr in there, but the HT feels good. Overall, I think this is a phenomenal knife for the price and definitely worth a look for anyone who wants to try a honesuki.
> 
> View attachment 85717
> 
> View attachment 85718
> View attachment 85719
> 
> 
> Second, a 270mm Akebono gyuto from @preizzo on BST. This knife is, in a word, incredible--I'm amazed these aren't more popular around here (or maybe they're just mostly already at home with folks who don't want to sell them ). At 291gm for a 270/55, this is a big and heavy knife, but Tosa's grind is super thin behind the edge and at the tip, so it cuts like a dream. The edge on this one needed a little love after three months in a box (thanks again, US Customs) but it sprang right back to life on the stones (and felt amazing, with fantastic feedback)--Shiraki is known for his work with Aogami steel, and it's easy to see why when you have this knife in hand. The iron cladding is pretty reactive--the knife was patina-free when I got it, and only saw a few onions before I took these pictures. I'm smitten.
> 
> View attachment 85721
> 
> View attachment 85722
> View attachment 85723


Chicago customs seems to be the kiss of death these days.


----------



## preizzo

ExistentialHero said:


> I ordered these two in April, and they both showed up this past Saturday. Thanks, Chicago customs!
> 
> First up, a Masahiro "Bessaku" 150mm honesuki that I picked up from bluewayjapan on eBay. I bought this to try my hand at breaking down chickens, and I'm super impressed. F&F are great, especially for the price point: the handle is plenty large for the job, well smoothed, and fits the tang very well; the choil and spine are nice and smooth (though not rounded); and the factory edge was pretty good. The grind is wildly asymmetric--call it a 99/1, maybe, with a giant cutting bevel on the right side at something like 30° and a tiny microbevel (basically just deburring) on the left side. Once I figured out what was going on, it was pretty easy to sharpen and took a great edge; time will tell if it holds, but with such a thick grind I'm confident it'll take a lot of punishment. The steel is unspecified but supposedly semistainless; mine took a patina quickly, so I'm not convinced there's much Cr in there, but the HT feels good. Overall, I think this is a phenomenal knife for the price and definitely worth a look for anyone who wants to try a honesuki.
> 
> View attachment 85717
> 
> View attachment 85718
> View attachment 85719
> 
> 
> Second, a 270mm Akebono gyuto from @preizzo on BST. This knife is, in a word, incredible--I'm amazed these aren't more popular around here (or maybe they're just mostly already at home with folks who don't want to sell them ). At 291gm for a 270/55, this is a big and heavy knife, but Tosa's grind is super thin behind the edge and at the tip, so it cuts like a dream. The edge on this one needed a little love after three months in a box (thanks again, US Customs) but it sprang right back to life on the stones (and felt amazing, with fantastic feedback)--Shiraki is known for his work with Aogami steel, and it's easy to see why when you have this knife in hand. The iron cladding is pretty reactive--the knife was patina-free when I got it, and only saw a few onions before I took these pictures. I'm smitten.
> 
> View attachment 85721
> 
> View attachment 85722
> View attachment 85723


I am so happy the knife showed up at the end .
Enjoy it


----------



## @ftermath

Shigehiro 240 w/K&S ebony ”heart shaped” handle installed by Martell.


----------



## Receiver52

Have a 210 Akebono and won’t be selling it any time soon. Great knife from a great smith and sharpener.


----------



## pozz85

Say hello to the new "Toy" Y.Tanaka 240mm


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Shigehiro looks good man. Bought a 270 5 or 6 months ago. Maybe more. Love that knife. The grind is just perfect. Weight etc. One of my go to blades at work.


----------



## @ftermath

Robert Lavacca said:


> Shigehiro looks good man. Bought a 270 5 or 6 months ago. Maybe more. Love that knife. The grind is just perfect. Weight etc. One of my go to blades at work.



Thanks. I’m with you so far. I’m on the fence about ordering a 270 because I like this one so much.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Isaiah Schroeder san mai
(These are his pics, it's on its way)


----------



## P.Smash

Not necessarily a new knife but I installed a new handle by Dave Martell and I freaking love it. It’s the “flames of hell” handle on a Kohetsu 240 Togatta


----------



## madmotts

Yoshikane Hakata 180mm SKD in "ho". Sweet angles and curves with these ~ specs- height of 44.5mm base & 50mm at the hump, length 178mm, width 3mm at base 2mm midway. The "hump" is more pronounced in person and it feels shorter in hand than i thought it'd be. I'm not sure what it's for but I had to have it. Let's hope i can keep that sweet tip- had two incidents all within a month.


----------



## P.Smash

Aaaaand my favorite new purchase, the Raquin 220 meat killer.....can I get a HELL YEAH


----------



## P.Smash

Done kilt some meat with it too


----------



## RockyBasel

Arrived in the mail today - 185mm Nakiri, 214 gm Carbon Steel, Sanmai forged. Love Heiji Steel


----------



## TSF415

RockyBasel said:


> Arrived in the mail today - 185mm Nakiri, 214 gm Carbon Steel, Sanmai forged. Love Heiji SteelView attachment 85886
> View attachment 85887
> View attachment 85888
> View attachment 85886
> View attachment 85887
> View attachment 85888



I’ve sent multiple emails to heiji with no response. Did you just email thru their website?


----------



## RockyBasel

TSF415 said:


> I’ve sent multiple emails to heiji with no response. Did you just email thru their website?



I also had the same experience. No response. I emailed heiji two or three times. Silence

I get my heiji knives through a German shop - japan messer. But apparently they don’t ship to the US. This is my third one and the owner has a really close relationship with heiji. So they make special heiji knives for this retailer, to the highest standard using very traditional Japanese forging and natural stone sharpening methods. The knives are stunning. 

I can ask them if they can ship to the US


----------



## ian

RockyBasel said:


> I also had the same experience. No response. I emailed heiji two or three times. Silence
> 
> I get my heiji knives through a German shop - japan messer. But apparently they don’t ship to the US. This is my third one and the owner has a really close relationship with heiji. So they make special heiji knives for this retailer, to the highest standard using very traditional Japanese forging and natural stone sharpening methods. The knives are stunning.
> 
> I can ask them if they can ship to the US






TSF415 said:


> I’ve sent multiple emails to heiji with no response. Did you just email thru their website?



They’ve been pretty good responding to me, although I haven’t tried recently. Send a direct email:

[email protected]

Also, check your junk mail. All responses Watanabe sent me went to junk for a while. Heiji went through ok, but still.


----------



## Ryndunk

Marko 245 WH.


----------



## Slim278

*240 Konosuke SLD and 180 Wat W2 Ironclad
*


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Heiji got back to me one time out of a few emails. It went to junk. He told me what he could do for me knife wise. I wrote him back saying that I was good with that and asked how we proceed. Never heard from him again. That was months ago. Wrote him one more time about 3 weeks later. Nothing. Gave up lol.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Robert Lavacca said:


> Heiji got back to me one time out of a few emails. It went to junk. He told me what he could do for me knife wise. I wrote him back saying that I was good with that and asked how we proceed. Never heard from him again. That was months ago. Wrote him one more time about 3 weeks later. Nothing. Gave up lol.


Maybe he learned his communication skills from Marko T...


----------



## Carl Kotte

@soigne_west aka the Forgecraft wizard kindly sent this beauty to me. He’s a truly generous guy who makes KKF such a great place. I’m very happy and excited to start working on it.


----------



## Slim278

Carl Kotte said:


> I’m very happy and excited to start working on it.



By working on it, do you mean clean it up and use it or something more dramatic?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Slim278 said:


> By working on it, do you mean clean it up and use it or something more dramatic?


Clean it up mostly.


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> Clean it up mostly.



What do you usually start your cleanup on? My preference is a SG 120 or 80 grit sandpaper. Don’t have a belt grinder, sadly.


----------



## ashy2classy

First new knife in a while...

Kemadi bulat 270mm gyuto. Handle curly mango+A. blackwood by Graydon. 273 x 55 @ 307g


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> What do you usually start your cleanup on? My preference is a SG 120 or 80 grit sandpaper. Don’t have a belt grinder, sadly.


Naniwa SS 220. I like to hold it sideways and use the corners.


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> What do you usually start your cleanup on? My preference is a SG 120 or 80 grit sandpaper. Don’t have a belt grinder, sadly.


I just use my tongue.


----------



## Dabquero710

Hi guys. The yoshi skd has a claro walnut handle by jobone 

the takamura is 5year old and just got it thinned, repofiled to a suji / short gyuto and re polished from JKI so it’s basicly new again lol


----------



## panda

Carl Kotte said:


> I just use my tongue.


thats what sea said


----------



## nyc

First time posting on this thread. Just in today a TF Denka nakiri. (approx 160 x 54). No wabi sabi whatsoever. Love the bronze coloured ku.


----------



## leminh247

a wild Yanick appeared  245x53 Madagascar Ebony


----------



## rob

Yoshimi Kato
180x74 Tall Nakiri. SG2
With Kurosaki AS Cousin.


----------



## VincentBeek

My nakiri from Kawamura-san arrived from Japan. Got it new for 98 USD. Shirogami-stainless 160 grams. 165mm by 51mm. Feels like a hefty knife not a laser for sure, but from the reputation it should perform very well. Out of the box edge is nothing special but who cares. Handle has a plastic ferrule maybe at some point I will rehandle. 

Does anybody know what the large kanji on the box reads? 





Now my Kurosaki has a friend. Something tells me that this is not the end of my collection...


----------



## Kristoffer

Ok, this is technically not new since I already posted the knife, but enough work was done to warrant a “new” knife post I think. Back from the loving hands of @preizzo who thinned it and gave it an awesome Uchi finish. I knew it would be a bit of a project knife and man did Preizzo bring that project home. Many, many thanks for the generous help!
















Edit:
Measurements for the sake of good order. 215x50 mm and 202 grams.


----------



## preizzo

Kristoffer said:


> Ok, this is technically not new since I already posted the knife, but enough work was done to warrant a “new” knife post I think. Back from the loving hands of @preizzo who thinned it and gave it an awesome Uchi finish. I knew it would be a bit of a project knife and man did Preizzo bring that project home. Many, many thanks for the generous help!
> View attachment 86170
> 
> View attachment 86171
> View attachment 86173
> 
> View attachment 86172
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Measurements for the sake of good order. 215x50 mm and 202 grams.


Lovely patina already


----------



## TSF415

Kristoffer said:


> Ok, this is technically not new since I already posted the knife, but enough work was done to warrant a “new” knife post I think. Back from the loving hands of @preizzo who thinned it and gave it an awesome Uchi finish. I knew it would be a bit of a project knife and man did Preizzo bring that project home. Many, many thanks for the generous help!
> View attachment 86170
> 
> View attachment 86171
> View attachment 86173
> 
> View attachment 86172
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Measurements for the sake of good order. 215x50 mm and 202 grams.



That’s a good looking choil!


----------



## friz

These four just arrived. 




Probably just me, but I am so excited for the Ginsan wide bevel.


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Wow , more pics of each gyuto please.


----------



## j22582536

friz said:


> These four just arrived. View attachment 86216
> 
> 
> Probably just me, but I am so excited for the Ginsan wide bevel.



Love the blue handle!


----------



## NO ChoP!

My third KS. Hopefully this one brings the charm.


----------



## crocca86

friz said:


> These four just arrived. View attachment 86216
> 
> 
> Probably just me, but I am so excited for the Ginsan wide bevel.


Send me some Nicola...


----------



## friz

crocca86 said:


> Send me some Nicola...


Are you interested in trying any of these Valerio?


----------



## friz

j22582536 said:


> Love the blue handle!


Oh Really? I prefer natural wood colour, but can't complain.


----------



## preizzo

friz said:


> These four just arrived. View attachment 86216
> 
> 
> Probably just me, but I am so excited for the Ginsan wide bevel.


Happy to see my old ginsanko and my old akebono ended in your hands


----------



## friz

preizzo said:


> Happy to see my old ginsanko and my old akebono ended in your hands


Oh is not the Akebono. They are all Kono.


----------



## preizzo

friz said:


> Oh is not the Akebono. They are all Kono.


Even better


----------



## Nedfeister

Fujiwara Teruyasu Maboroshi 210mm gyuto (bought direct from TF).
It's just arrived back from Jobone with custom handle, Honduran Rosewood Burl and African Blackwood ferrule. I'm very happy with it!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Just picked this up from @captaincaed. 
Wow. Just wow.
Impeccable fit and finish. Gorgeous snakewood handle. 
Been intrigued by the high hrc of the Sukenari aogami for a bit. Cant wait to get it on a board!
Also, the K&S box is seriously over the top! (Sleeved, magnetic, gold foil lined)
Got a cool leapordwood saya in the works, too.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

CB1968 said:


> View attachment 85612
> 
> 
> View attachment 85613
> 
> 
> View attachment 85614
> 
> 
> View attachment 85615
> View attachment 85616
> 
> 
> the.9nine 1.2519 core steel


Frigging sweet. I almost had Rob copy your handle for mine but decided for the new shape... so nice.

Hows she cut?


----------



## thebradleycrew

Nedfeister said:


> Fujiwara Teruyasu Maboroshi 210mm gyuto (bought direct from TF).
> It's just arrived back from Jobone with custom handle, Honduran Rosewood Burl and African Blackwood ferrule. I'm very happy with it!
> View attachment 86235
> View attachment 86236
> View attachment 86237
> View attachment 86238


Nice package. What are the specs of this one? Always curious to the range of sizes from TF (length, width, weight).


----------



## captaincaed

NO ChoP! said:


> View attachment 86274
> 
> Just picked this up from @captaincaed.
> Wow. Just wow.
> Impeccable fit and finish. Gorgeous snakewood handle.
> Been intrigued by the high hrc of the Sukenari aogami for a bit. Cant wait to get it on a board!
> Also, the K&S box is seriously over the top! (Sleeved, magnetic, gold foil lined)
> Got a cool leapordwood saya in the works, too.


I need to have you take my photos for me in the future!


----------



## Nedfeister

thebradleycrew said:


> Nice package. What are the specs of this one? Always curious to the range of sizes from TF (length, width, weight).


Thanks! By my rough measure it's L 214, H 52 and it weighs 188g. Hope this helps.


----------



## captaincaed

ashy2classy said:


> First new knife in a while...
> 
> Kemadi bulat 270mm gyuto. Handle curly mango+A. blackwood by Graydon. 273 x 55 @ 307g


How does this guy sharpen? Starting to get interested in crucible steels.


----------



## thebradleycrew

A nicely updated Kato...


----------



## TSF415

NO ChoP! said:


> View attachment 86274
> 
> Just picked this up from @captaincaed.
> Wow. Just wow.
> Impeccable fit and finish. Gorgeous snakewood handle.
> Been intrigued by the high hrc of the Sukenari aogami for a bit. Cant wait to get it on a board!
> Also, the K&S box is seriously over the top! (Sleeved, magnetic, gold foil lined)
> Got a cool leapordwood saya in the works, too.


That looks badass buttttttt is it a 210mm?


----------



## captaincaed

j22582536 said:


> Both of these knives arrived today, super excited to test them out
> 
> 1. Kaeru Blue 2 Honyaki Gyuto 240mm
> View attachment 85244
> 
> 
> 2. Zubeng Tamahagane Gyuto 240mm
> View attachment 85246
> View attachment 85245


I’d love to know how that Kaeru works out for you.


----------



## NO ChoP!

@TSF415 
Nope it's actually a 270mm.


----------



## jasonbird

Just received my first mazaki 275mm k-tip, blade height 57mm, width above heel 5.5mm, weight 307g 
Grinding and polish is perfect, i thought it's better than some older version of mazakis I've seen. Passed the hanging hair test straight outa box. 
Unfortunately the tip is lil bit bent, also when i knocked on the handle I could hear the nakago is not fixed firmly, it didn't affect daily use though. Probably it was dropped during shipping.


----------



## jeffscot

thebradleycrew said:


> A nicely updated Kato...


lookin' good, jamie!


----------



## jasonbird

I was tempted to get a yanagiba for so long but as I'm working in a busy western kitchen, It makes no sense to use carbon steel nor single bevel there but I just can't stop myself from getting one, finally got one last month.
It's a Nenohi 300mm white 2, unfortunately i found that about 1/10 from the tip is bent toward the Hira(flat side not uraoshi), like 1mm from dead straight.
They put a micro bevel on it, can't say it's pretty sharp out of the box but wet shaving is not a problem. Also some low spot on the blade road.
Fit and finishing is perfect, it has the smoothest choil i have ever grabbed. Original saya is magnolia but not ordinary cheap one, good friction and edges are beautifully grinded.


----------



## j22582536

captaincaed said:


> I’d love to know how that Kaeru works out for you.



It turns out pretty well, I was able to bring out the banding by etching the blade.


----------



## CB1968

Matt Zilliox said:


> Frigging sweet. I almost had Rob copy your handle for mine but decided for the new shape... so nice.
> 
> Hows she cut?


Like a beauty! great knives both of them


----------



## ashy2classy

captaincaed said:


> How does this guy sharpen? Starting to get interested in crucible steels.


Haven't sharpened it, and likely won't for a while because Kasumi Kev makes 'em murder sharp!


----------



## friz

This one arrived today. 
I know it is not in perfect conditions, but these are very very rare.


----------



## soigne_west

friz said:


> This one arrived today.
> I know it is not in perfect conditions, but these are very very rare.
> 
> 
> View attachment 86407




Congrats Nicola. Glad that worked out


----------



## crocca86

friz said:


> Are you interested in trying any of these Valerio?


Would love to, is any of them the new one with the hight off 55?


----------



## crocca86

friz said:


> This one arrived today.
> I know it is not in perfect conditions, but these are very very rare.
> 
> 
> View attachment 86407


What we got here?


----------



## friz

crocca86 said:


> What we got here?


Gesshin Heiji Damascus


----------



## captaincaed

ashy2classy said:


> Haven't sharpened it, and likely won't for a while because Kasumi Kev makes 'em murder sharp!


I'd love to know how that edge holds up. I've heard whispers...


----------



## friz

crocca86 said:


> Would love to, is any of them the new one with the hight off 55?


I have 2 new FM but they are not 55mm


----------



## Keat

First Shig - 245x52.5


----------



## vintage.pt

My first serious JKnife!

A Sakai Takayuky Tokujou Deba 180mm
As a fisherman, and with the precious advice of some fellas here, it was the right choice for a first serious one.


----------



## thomapa1

Got a set of Laguiole en Aubrac steak knives. Had some fun money, not something I would normally indulge in. Love the history/shape of these. Snakewood handles.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

My project knife i.e. what im gonna use to test all my jnats. I believe its a Shigeki Tanaka Damascus. Looking to test my uchi finger stones soon too on it.




This one:





SOLD - Tanaka blue #2 damascus 240


Description Downsizing to a 210, so selling this Tanaka from K&S with an ebony handle. Well-loved for just over 3 months, but wasn't seeing enough cutting board time. There are scratch marks from wiping down with a rag, but damascus pattern is still excellent. There is a tiny bit of rust near...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## valgard

Cute little rare specimen arrived yesterday
Yoshikane SKD tsuchime western petty.


----------



## soigne_west

3 new toys arrived yesterday.


----------



## TSF415

soigne_west said:


> 3 new toys arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 86450



If that's the Kato from the BST lottery, congrats! Good karma coming back your way for all the deals you hand out. If its one you paid current market price for its still a nice knife. lol


----------



## soigne_west

TSF415 said:


> If that's the Kato from the BST lottery, congrats! Good karma coming back your way for all the deals you hand out. If its one you paid current market price for its still a nice knife. lol



This is a different one... but yes the good deals paid off.


----------



## kidsos

Went to my local Asian supermarket and on a whim I decided to pick up a Leung Tim Kee Chinese chefs knife, it was only 30 euros so hard to pass up.


----------



## valdim

vintage.pt said:


> My first serious JKnife!
> 
> A Sakai Takayuky Tokujou Deba 180mm
> As a fisherman, and with the precious advice of some fellas here, it was the right choice for a first serious one.
> 
> View attachment 86415


----------



## valdim

vintage.pt said:


> As a fisherman



Dont tell me "fisherman" relates to "spearfishing"....
Or may be yes?
Nice deba! Whihc stones u will use to sharpen it?


----------



## minibatataman

kidsos said:


> View attachment 86451
> View attachment 86452
> 
> 
> Went to my local Asian supermarket and on a whim I decided to pick up a Leung Tim Kee Chinese chefs knife, it was only 30 euros so hard to pass up.


I see you're also in NL, where did you pick it up from? the Asian market here in maastricht only has those metal handled CCK and I haaate those


----------



## esoo




----------



## reagan

Just picked this up from a new knife shop in town. Yoshikane Nishiji 240 W2. Profiles seems very similar to the K&S Amerkiri. 

Does anyone recognize this kanji? It looks different from other versions I’ve seen.


----------



## MowgFace

esoo said:


> View attachment 86453
> 
> View attachment 86454



What steel?


----------



## esoo

MowgFace said:


> What steel?



White #2 - from the Juneteenth sale at Bernal


----------



## MowgFace

esoo said:


> White #2 - from the Juneteenth sale at Bernal



How do you like it so far?


----------



## vintage.pt

valdim said:


> Dont tell me "fisherman" relates to "spearfishing"....
> Or may be yes?
> Nice deba! Whihc stones u will use to sharpen it?



No way!! A rod & line fisherman

I bought an Naniwa Pro 800, a Chapton Pro 1000 and Kitayama 8000. Still waiting on a 3000/4000 stone

Cheerts


----------



## esoo

MowgFace said:


> How do you like it so far?



First impressions are positive. Very similar to the current gen HD2 with a flatter profile and slightly higher tip. Better fit and finish for the most part (except for one part of the handle), and my initial feeling was that the steel was harder.

Only one meal prep so far, so too early to give any really impression on cutting other than the out of the box edge was quite workably sharp. Going to use it for a bit before I touch it up on the stones.


----------



## kidsos

minibatataman said:


> I see you're also in NL, where did you pick it up from? the Asian market here in maastricht only has those metal handled CCK and I haaate those


Located in Delft, I can pick one up for you one time if interested!


----------



## bruce8088

This new one came in


----------



## zizirex

NOS 195mm Deba White Steel,

Another project knife for sharpening and polishing.











the Polishing is in progress.


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Very nice collection, what is the cleaver the one in the middle?


----------



## kingdingelling

Not brand new but new. Had to try a Nakiri after several Gyutos. I like


----------



## rob

Inosuke Hashibira said:


> Very nice collection, what is the cleaver the one in the middle?


Takeda?


----------



## zatowashi

Makoto Kurosaki Sakura SG2 Gyuto 240mm - great OOTB sharpness and a joy to use. I ended up caving because I couldn't decide between a 210 and 240 and found a 210 that I really liked - just had to fill the void and get both. As per popular opinion here, 240 didn't feel at all unwieldy and anyone used to a 20cm German style knife would be absolutely fine with it. Glad to have both for prep with GF! Have noticed it is a little bit sticky as per some of the reports here, but that is the price of a laserish grind I guess.


----------



## MowgFace

esoo said:


> First impressions are positive. Very similar to the current gen HD2 with a flatter profile and slightly higher tip. Better fit and finish for the most part (except for one part of the handle), and my initial feeling was that the steel was harder.
> 
> Only one meal prep so far, so too early to give any really impression on cutting other than the out of the box edge was quite workably sharp. Going to use it for a bit before I touch it up on the stones.



These FM Fujiyamas look super clean. Hope it serves you well! Was contemplating picking one up but Kochi's restocked at JKI and i couldnt resist. Please keep us posted on how you are getting on with it. Would love to see some cutting videos!


----------



## esoo

MowgFace said:


> These FM Fujiyamas look super clean. Hope it serves you well! Was contemplating picking one up but Kochi's restocked at JKI and i couldnt resist. Please keep us posted on how you are getting on with it. Would love to see some cutting videos!



I plan to use it for a month or so and then do a head to head with the HD2 - they are both great knives.


----------



## Vionlad

Watanabe


----------



## reagan

Vionlad said:


> Watanabe



saving up for one myself.


----------



## jasonbird

bruce8088 said:


> This new one came in


all looked really nice, wd u mind to talk more abt them?


----------



## Barclid

New Xerxes inbound sometime next week. Just got some photos for it.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Barclid said:


> New Xerxes inbound sometime next week. Just got some photos for it.
> 
> View attachment 86685
> View attachment 86686
> View attachment 86687
> View attachment 86688
> View attachment 86689


Thats my kind of profile. Monosteel?


----------



## MowgFace

240 Kochi Migaki
210 Gesshin Heiji

PS... Sorry about the NSFW view of my dog in the Heiji Choil shot


----------



## Runner_up

@MowgFace nice looking Heiji. 

My 210 semi stainless gesshin Heiji is one of my favorite knives. The burnt chestnut handle on yours looks awesome - enjoy it!


----------



## valgard

Finally!


----------



## MowgFace

Runner_up said:


> @MowgFace nice looking Heiji.
> 
> My 210 semi stainless gesshin Heiji is one of my favorite knives. The burnt chestnut handle on yours looks awesome - enjoy it!



Thanks!

I’m super juiced about it. I’ve wanted one for years. Only used it a couple times so far, but it’s an amazing cutter despite it’s beefiness.


----------



## Barclid

Corradobrit1 said:


> Thats my kind of profile. Monosteel?


Yes, monosteel 1.2419.05

Has some light banding in it. You can see it better in his most recent Instagram post:


----------



## reagan

MowgFace said:


> PS... Sorry about the NSFW view of my dog in the Heiji Choil shot



This made me LOL


----------



## panda

valgard said:


> Finally!
> 
> View attachment 86706
> View attachment 86707


what is it?


----------



## valgard

panda said:


> what is it?


Kochi with machi 240


----------



## jwpark

@*bruce8088*,

who made that Cleaver?


----------



## CB1968

Blacklotusknives San-Mai integral Gyuto, stainless clad 52100 core steel, 240 x 57mm, Workhorse grind weighing in at 327 grams, matching Ironwood Saya and western handle


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Dang, you inspired me to get on his waiting list. Amazing.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Kamon 280 stainless sanmai:
















Can’t recommend Ben‘s work enough. I can really see myself selling everything but my Kamon knives...


----------



## Brian Weekley

Now that is one sweet knife ... and I don’t even prefer stainless blades.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Brian Weekley said:


> Now that is one sweet knife ... and I don’t even prefer stainless blades.


Me neither. But when I saw this one I had to have it...


----------



## SHOWERDOOKIE

I’ve been very fortunate to be able to keep my job as chef through out this entire pandemic and decided to rebuild a stolen knife collection for the third time. These are all the nicer ones I’ve been lucky enough to snag off BST and dealing with this community has been quite an enjoyable experience.

Catcheside 210 1.2442 iron clad nakiri
Catcheside 254 iron clad 1.2419.05
Kippington 255 1095 Honyaki
Martell 240 CPM154
Halcyon Forge 205 iron clad super blue core 
Bloodroot 210 line knife in 52100
HSC/// petty 7.5in W2 San mai
Harner paring XHP 

Just got the Kip, Martell and HF back from @BJE1 and the quality was top notch, they inspired me to make this post in the first place.
On the way is another Kip I’m anxiously awaiting and my first delve into Konosuke.
Not pictured are a bunch of super sweet knives @NO ChoP! let go of that I gifted to my cooks to lighten things up surrounding tension at work with things how they are. Whole line using Chop Shop kits now, it’s pretty awesome! Highly recommend both Evert and Chop Shop for custom work!


----------



## drsmp

Marius Smide 250 gyuto


----------



## marc4pt0

daddy yo yo said:


> Kamon 280 stainless sanmai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t recommend Ben‘s work enough. I can really see myself selling everything but my Kamon knives...



Ben’s work has it all- function, performance, comfort, looks, etc. I would love a denty San mai


----------



## marc4pt0

Barclid said:


> Yes, monosteel 1.2419.05
> 
> Has some light banding in it. You can see it better in his most recent Instagram post:




if you etch this the banding will really pop out. I have a Halcyon blade from the same steel, sooooo nice


----------



## Korpulentny

Bought my very second japanese knife and first gyuto. Wakui migaki 240 in w2. I am already in love with how it cuts


----------



## Kgp

Recently picked up a couple from Taylor Edgington. My first S grind knives. Very impressive! Fit and finish are very good, great food release, and superb edge that is holding up very well. The shorter one had a workhorse grind, but I asked him to put an S grind on it. Specs are listed here:





Cleaning out the kitchen sale!


I have a number of knives that have been sitting around in my kitchen that are finished, and have seen use as local pass arounds, or orders that have been cancelled. So to clear up some space, I'm going to be offering some of these at a discount. First up is a 236mm gyuto in AEB-L @~62hrc with...



www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## tchan001

New to me. EM gyuto 250×58 1.2442 mono with compression koa handle. WOW to the chatoyance.







Video of the handle from maker's IG


----------



## esoo

Took advantage of the HomeButcher craziness to re-buy a knife that I regretted selling. 





Forgotten what a beast this was - 300gm. Every other knife I've bought recently has been under ~125gm.


----------



## Bcos17

I grabbed one too. Very cool knife for $200. It may need some thinning at some point.


----------



## crocca86

SHOWERDOOKIE said:


> View attachment 86781
> 
> 
> I’ve been very fortunate to be able to keep my job as chef through out this entire pandemic and decided to rebuild a stolen knife collection for the third time. These are all the nicer ones I’ve been lucky enough to snag off BST and dealing with this community has been quite an enjoyable experience.
> 
> Catcheside 210 1.2442 iron clad nakiri
> Catcheside 254 iron clad 1.2419.05
> Kippington 255 1095 Honyaki
> Martell 240 CPM154
> Halcyon Forge 205 iron clad super blue core
> Bloodroot 210 line knife in 52100
> HSC/// petty 7.5in W2 San mai
> Harner paring XHP
> 
> Just got the Kip, Martell and HF back from @BJE1 and the quality was top notch, they inspired me to make this post in the first place.
> On the way is another Kip I’m anxiously awaiting and my first delve into Konosuke.
> Not pictured are a bunch of super sweet knives @NO ChoP! let go of that I gifted to my cooks to lighten things up surrounding tension at work with things how they are. Whole line using Chop Shop kits now, it’s pretty awesome! Highly recommend both Evert and Chop Shop for custom work!


How do you like the HF? it used to be mine


----------



## tchan001

A Mario popped up in the mail today. New to me. 280x60 NitroV with oosik and ironwood right-handed D-shaped handle matched with a walnut saya. Really nice reflective finish.


----------



## Kristoffer

From Portland with love, to Sweden in six days.

Yep, the grind is just as good as it looks 

Edit: HOLY SH**T!!! First cuts made. This is officially my best cutter. Digging in to the board sharp and soo thin behind the edge. Just WOW!!!


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

tchan001 said:


> A Mario popped up in the mail today. New to me. 280x60 NitroV with oosik and ironwood right-handed D-shaped handle matched with a walnut saya. Really nice reflective finish.
> 
> View attachment 87123
> 
> View attachment 87122
> 
> View attachment 87124
> 
> View attachment 87125
> 
> View attachment 87126
> 
> View attachment 87127
> 
> View attachment 87128


Love that contrasting handle


----------



## ynot1985

kidsos said:


> View attachment 86451
> View attachment 86452
> 
> 
> Went to my local Asian supermarket and on a whim I decided to pick up a Leung Tim Kee Chinese chefs knife, it was only 30 euros so hard to pass up.



Really surprised you found this in the Netherlands. The main store is in HK and they have a branch in Sydney down the road from my place. Decent for what it is


----------



## EveneshBBQ

JCK homebrand Fu Rin Ka Zan Masamoto clone, 270mm B#2. After initial finish on rikka 5k and kitayama 8k (came 70% sharp) proved to be an awesome cutter. I'm still adjusting to it being a single bevel, but luckily some progress is being made) I am a BBQ catering person so it will work a lot. Cool way to spend 440 usd.


----------



## captaincaed

Bcos17 said:


> View attachment 87097
> 
> 
> I grabbed one too. Very cool knife for $200. It may need some thinning at some point.


Rumor is they're thicker than they used to be. Does that seem to be the case?


----------



## Bcos17

captaincaed said:


> Rumor is they're thicker than they used to be. Does that seem to be the case?



I can't say, I've never had my hands on one before. I just think it could benefit from some thinning.


----------



## Jville

Bcos17 said:


> I can't say, I've never had my hands on one before. I just think it could benefit from some thinning.
> 
> View attachment 87160


Curious what the spine thickness. Looks pretty thick behind the edge, but awesome price and probably perfect knife for a little regrind, probably be fantastic .


----------



## TSF415

Bcos17 said:


> I can't say, I've never had my hands on one before. I just think it could benefit from some thinning.
> 
> View attachment 87160


That looks nothing like the one I had from what I remember. I guess I wasn't crazy in thinking mine didn't need an initial thinning.


----------



## luuogle

Recently just got a Halcyon Forge in the mail today. 240 x 54 integral blade in a distorted mosaic damascus pattern with a blue dyed box elder burl handle.


----------



## AbeFroman

EveneshBBQ said:


> JCK homebrand Fu Rin Ka Zan Masamoto clone, 270mm B#2. After initial finish on rikka 5k and kitayama 8k (came 70% sharp) proved to be an awesome cutter. I'm still adjusting to it being a single bevel, but luckily some progress is being made) I am a BBQ catering person so it will work a lot. Cool way to spend 440 usd.




Awesome knife. I picked up a FuRinKaZan Sakimaru a couple months ago and it's a very well made knife.


----------



## jeffscot

luuogle said:


> Recently just got a Halcyon Forge in the mail today. 240 x 54 integral blade in a distorted mosaic damascus pattern with a blue dyed box elder burl handle.


lucky sob, andy!


----------



## Korpulentny

Korpulentny said:


> Bought my very second japanese knife and first gyuto. Wakui migaki 240 in w2. I am already in love with how it cutsView attachment 86945
> View attachment 86946
> View attachment 86947
> View attachment 86948
> View attachment 86949


Unfortunately the one thing thst would make me even more happy with the knife would be if it was taller as it's a bit under 48mm high despite the stated 2 inches on the website


----------



## plluke

Forgot to post but a lot of fun things over the last couple of months. First, a pair from the Juneteenth sale at Bernal.

Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 in White 2. Very interesting new spine easing approach (to me). Pretty blade. It actually feels almost chunky as far as Fujiyamas go.


Konosuke Madei Sumiiro 210 in SLD. The KU/Nashiji feels fantastic and very "tight", somehow. The weight/length ratio makes it feel like a sturdy laser instead of a fragile one and the SLD feels fantastic in cutting and sharpening. A strong contender for a daily 210.


----------



## plluke

Next is a blade for people (according to buyer description) who are tired of anemic Takefu blades!

Hinoura Ajikataya 210 in White 2. This is my first non-anemic 210 and I like it. It feels more rustic and ready to work and that white 2 sharpens up to an absolute screaming edge. The kasumi on it is pretty even out of the box and the entire feel of the blade made me grab it over and over again. Decent patina development as well. For the price, I'm extremely happy.


----------



## plluke

I had a Good Thing happen a while ago and I was going to celebrate by getting a very special knife. Didn't know what that knife would be until I saw this and then couldn't stop thinking about it.

Tansu Knives 240 in SG2 with Amboyna Burl and Mokume Bolster. This is going to be the daily 240. Such a treat to look at it and use it every single time. Just look at it! My first knife in SG2 and the damn thing is surprisingly abrasion resistant so it's no Shirogami in sharpening feel but getting to use this every day with low maintenance is a real treat. Loved it as soon as I grabbed it and smile every time it's in my hands. I find myself reaching for it to chop garlic just so I can feel it in my hands more.


----------



## Gregmega

bruce8088 said:


> This new one came in


Ok bro come clean. Is this Inzite or is this Bruce


----------



## tchan001

My Xerxes #77 has arrived.





























Video from the maker


----------



## kingdingelling

tchan001 said:


> My Xerxes #77 has arrived.
> View attachment 87319
> View attachment 87320
> View attachment 87322
> View attachment 87323
> View attachment 87325
> View attachment 87326
> View attachment 87327
> View attachment 87328
> View attachment 87329
> 
> 
> Video from the maker



Awesome knife! What kind of wood is that?


----------



## IsoJ

tchan001 said:


> My Xerxes #77 has arrived.
> View attachment 87319
> View attachment 87320
> View attachment 87322
> View attachment 87323
> View attachment 87325
> View attachment 87326
> View attachment 87327
> View attachment 87328
> View attachment 87329
> 
> 
> Video from the maker



Scary tip


----------



## tchan001

kingdingelling said:


> Awesome knife! What kind of wood is that?











77# 24er Laser mit einer Schneide 1.2562


Ein 24er Laser mit einer Schneide aus 1.2562, Seitenlagen aus historischem Eisen von 1735 und 1653 und einem Griff aus Bryere.




www.xerxes-knives-shop.com





Quoting from the maker's website:

The handle is made of Bryere. This is the root bulb of the French briar. After harvesting, the wood is boiled for 24 hours and then dried and stored. The wood is particularly well known because it is used to make the heads of high-quality tobacco pipes. The wood feels pleasantly warm and velvety, although it is extremely hard. This piece has been in my workshop since 2009 and I have always been waiting for the "right" moment to process it.

-------------------









Erica arborea - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## jeffscot

tchan001 said:


> My Xerxes #77 has arrived.


freakin' gorgeous, tchan!


----------



## ma_sha1

plluke said:


> Next is a blade for people (according to buyer description) who are tired of anemic Takefu blades!
> 
> Hinoura Ajikataya 210 in White 2. This is my first non-anemic 210 and I like it. It feels more rustic and ready to work and that white 2 sharpens up to an absolute screaming edge. The kasumi on it is pretty even out of the box and the entire feel of the blade made me grab it over and over again. Decent patina development as well. For the price, I'm extremely happy.




Great knife, & excellent description . Glad you are enjoying it. I see quite a few fellow KKFers graduating from the Anemic village, & find more mature love within Sanjo middle weights.

It’s easy to make a laser cut, but much harder to make middle weights perform like a laser, yet, non of the fragile feeling, just loads of confidence.

When you hold a knife that’s done right like the Hinora, the Toyama, & Shihan in such category, it’s so much more fulfilling.


----------



## danemonji

Shiraki (with a twist)


----------



## Bear

I finally put a handle on my 210 Shi-Han, (that nasty Ebony).


----------



## IsoJ

Bear said:


> I finally put a handle on my 210 Shi-Han, (that nasty Ebony).


Looks really good


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Just to annoy the anti-colorful handle people, I ordered this




Takeshi Saji R2 240mm


----------



## ian

Brb, bleaching my eyes.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

ian said:


> Brb, bleaching my eyes.


Rub some extra bleach in those Baaaston eyes


----------



## M1k3

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Just to annoy the anti-colorful handle people, I ordered this
> View attachment 87472
> 
> Takeshi Saji R2 240mm





AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Rub some extra bleach in those Baaaston eyes
> View attachment 87477


Yawn. Colors are mostly from the same side of the color wheel. I'm going to take a nap now..


----------



## IsoJ

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Rub some extra bleach in those Baaaston eyes
> View attachment 87477


Does the endcap and ferrule glow in the dark?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

IsoJ said:


> Does the endcap and ferrule glow in the dark?


Let you know when I get it, hopefully.


----------



## AbeFroman

IsoJ said:


> Does the endcap and ferrule glow in the dark?


OSHA approved.

Safety first!


----------



## valgard

Had a really good package drop today from Carbonknifeco, here's one of the goodies. Takada Suiboku white steel 270mm with custom ironwood and blackwood handle by Craig.


----------



## Corradobrit1

valgard said:


> Had a really good package drop today from Carbonknifeco, here's one of the goodies. Takada Suiboku white steel 270mm with custom ironwood and blackwood handle by Craig.
> 
> View attachment 87494
> View attachment 87495
> View attachment 87496
> 
> View attachment 87498
> View attachment 87497


Noice handle. Needs glow-in-the-dark endcap. When we get to see that Kato Nakiri?


----------



## valgard

Corradobrit1 said:


> Noice handle. Needs glow-in-the-dark endcap. When we get to see that Kato Nakiri?


Neet to take pics, rushed out the door after getting the package.


----------



## valgard

Another one in this package












And a couple more shots of the Takada


----------



## Corradobrit1

valgard said:


> Another one in this package
> 
> View attachment 87508
> View attachment 87509
> View attachment 87510


Only Hiroshi Ashi achieves a better hamon. Trey is truly a master of the Honyaki


----------



## valgard

@Corradobrit1


----------



## valgard

Bog oak handle is a spare I had lying around from Cody Paul


----------



## Corradobrit1

Bog Oak compliments it nicely. Looks practically new


----------



## valgard

Corradobrit1 said:


> Bog Oak compliments it nicely. Looks practically new


It IS practically new.


----------



## AbeFroman

2 new knives a Mazaki Kasumi 270 Suji W2 and Kagekiyo W2 Suji

The F&F on the Kagekiyo is astonishingly good, the handle however, it looks amazing but it's a little on the slick side, I'm still up in the air about it. The Mazaki could benefit from a little TLC to get rid of the scratches but it's a really fun knife to use.


i





Kagekiyo choil





Mazaki Choil


----------



## Kgp

One of the first from Alex Horn's new venture.

168 g.
220 mm long
52 mm at heel
AEB-L steel

African blackwood handle


----------



## drsmp

JNS Kaeru Blue Honyaki 240 gyuto


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Just bought some future handle material


----------



## JayS20

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Just bought some future handle material


That's some nice ones. Where did you get it from? Exotic blanks?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

On Etsy, from a guy in the Ukraine.


----------



## Dhoff

valgard said:


> Another one in this package
> 
> View attachment 87508
> View attachment 87509
> View attachment 87510
> 
> 
> And a couple more shots of the Takada
> 
> View attachment 87511
> View attachment 87512



Knife is beautiful, but so is the wood beneath. Curly mango?


----------



## valgard

Dhoff said:


> Knife is beautiful, but so is the wood beneath. Curly mango?


Mountain Ash from Tasmania


----------



## Chamber

Shihan stainless clad 240 with standard tip.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Got this about a month ago from strata and at first I was underwhelmed but after a Shapton 2k toothy edge I’m coming around. 240 Tanaka Kyuzo


----------



## Southpaw

Mizuno DX 250mm Blue 1 Gyuto “KS Style”
Custom made with a lefty grind...













Sorry not too good at the choil shot, actually way better in person (lovely shot of my fingers though!) 

***edit the first pic is a comparison shot to the Masamoto KS


----------



## TreharnM

My latest pickup is this Wakui 240mm White 2 Gyuto from K&S...Really pleased with it so far.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Jiro 180mm, might try to use the handle material above for this


----------



## Majbjorn

Yoshikazu Ikeda 210 mm gyuto mizu honyaki. Ebony handle with bone spacer. Hard to do this piece any justice with my mediocre photos.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Majbjorn said:


> Yoshikazu Ikeda 210 mm gyuto mizu honyaki. Ebony handle with bone spacer. Hard to do this piece any justice with my mediocre photos.
> View attachment 87960
> 
> 
> View attachment 87961
> 
> View attachment 87962
> 
> 
> View attachment 87963


Got this one too, good buy.


----------



## Majbjorn

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Got this one too, good buy.


I have yet to put it through some testing. However it sure is a looker.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Chamber said:


> Shihan stainless clad 240 with standard tip.
> 
> View attachment 87879


How are you liking this? Thinking of one for my next knife.


----------



## preizzo

Majbjorn said:


> Yoshikazu Ikeda 210 mm gyuto mizu honyaki. Ebony handle with bone spacer. Hard to do this piece any justice with my mediocre photos.
> View attachment 87960
> 
> 
> View attachment 87961
> 
> View attachment 87962
> 
> 
> View attachment 87963


Wow ,how much did you pay for that beautiful knife ??


----------



## j22582536

2 more knives arrived this week:


Shigefusa Kitaeji Unagi-Saki 225mm









Genkai Masakuni Fujiyama Honyaki Kengata-Yanagiba 330mm, sharpened by the late master sharpener Minamoto Hakuho.


----------



## CA_cook

Takeshi Saji Aogami Super 240 hammered kuro-ichi (?) finish gyuto. Surprisingly solid knife due to all metal in the handle. Need to take it to the stones to get the real performance that Blue Super edge can deliver, OOB edge is a bit underwhelming.


----------



## orangehero

Can we post non-kitchen knives here?


----------



## paranoia_bro

Kgp said:


> View attachment 87711
> View attachment 87712
> View attachment 87713
> 
> 
> One of the first from Alex Horn's new venture.
> 
> 168 g.
> 220 mm long
> 52 mm at heel
> AEB-L steel
> 
> African blackwood handle



Very clean


----------



## paranoia_bro

j22582536 said:


> 2 more knives arrived this week:
> 
> 
> Shigefusa Kitaeji Unagi-Saki 225mm
> View attachment 88019
> View attachment 88018
> 
> 
> 
> Genkai Masakuni Fujiyama Honyaki Kengata-Yanagiba 330mm, sharpened by the late master sharpener Minamoto Hakuho.
> View attachment 88017




I'm not too familiar with shigs, why does it have such a short handle?


----------



## SHOWERDOOKIE

paranoia_bro said:


> I'm not too familiar with shigs, why does it have such a short handle?



It’s the style of knife not the maker, unagi saki are used for eel butchery and the handle is designed to fit in the palm I believe. There’s a couple or more different styles but this is the only one I’ve ever seen used personally. I don’t do a lot of fish and I’ve been drinking but I’m 90% that’s correct info


----------



## valgard

orangehero said:


> Can we post non-kitchen knives here?


Absolutely!


----------



## j22582536

SHOWERDOOKIE said:


> It’s the style of knife not the maker, unagi saki are used for eel butchery and the handle is designed to fit in the palm I believe. There’s a couple or more different styles but this is the only one I’ve ever seen used personally. I don’t do a lot of fish and I’ve been drinking but I’m 90% that’s correct info



Expert right here


----------



## Kippington

paranoia_bro said:


> I'm not too familiar with shigs, why does it have such a short handle?





SHOWERDOOKIE said:


> It’s the style of knife not the maker, unagi saki are used for eel butchery and the handle is designed to fit in the palm I believe. There’s a couple or more different styles but this is the only one I’ve ever seen used personally. I don’t do a lot of fish and I’ve been drinking but I’m 90% that’s correct info


Yep. It's used in conjunction with a nail for the head of the eel. The short handle is for increased wrist mobility, plus you'll never need to use this knife with a hammer grip.


----------



## Majbjorn

preizzo said:


> Wow ,how much did you pay for that beautiful knife ??


Around 900 USD with import taxes. I was fortunate to get it on Bernals spring cleaning discount.


----------



## lechef

Toyama Noborikoi Kasumi Deba 210mm.

Was looking for a Deba for a while, saw Maksim listing this a few days ago! Was about to snatch a similar Tanaka from him that goes for the same price, but after reading about Toyama was way more intrigued. His shipping is as fast as Amazon, had it in my hands 2 days later. Really look forward to break down some fish with this. First Toyama I lay my hands on, feel honored.


----------



## simar

Konosuke Fujiyama FM Togo Riego gyuto 240mm
Sorry for the blurry pic on the choil shot, the camera didn’t want to focus for more than a second.


----------



## preizzo

Majbjorn said:


> Around 900 USD with import taxes. I was fortunate to get it on Bernals spring cleaning discount.


Cool ,I am lucky enough to ordered one 240 costom spec and special handle for just 500 usd shipped,hope it will arrive soon


----------



## Majbjorn

preizzo said:


> Cool ,I am lucky enough to ordered one 240 costom spec and special handle for just 500 usd shipped,hope it will arrive soon


Nice!


----------



## ExistentialHero

Kippington said:


> Yep. It's used in conjunction with a nail for the head of the eel. The short handle is for increased wrist mobility, plus you'll never need to use this knife with a hammer grip.




So did this one come with a beautiful hand-forged pattern-welded nail? Seems sad if no.


----------



## TSF415

preizzo said:


> Cool ,I am lucky enough to ordered one 240 costom spec and special handle for just 500 usd shipped,hope it will arrive soon



Da dove?


----------



## esoo

A few items from the Zwilling Canada Warehouse sale. I wouldn't pay full price for a Miyabi, but buying a b-stock from the sale it becomes a reasonable pick-up


----------



## Joao lourenco

simar said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama FM Togo Riego gyuto 240mm
> Sorry for the blurry pic on the choil shot, the camera didn’t want to focus for more than a second.
> 
> View attachment 88063
> View attachment 88065
> View attachment 88064


----------



## preizzo

TSF415 said:


> Da dove?


Directly from him ,have a source who is helping in Japan.


----------



## TSF415

preizzo said:


> Directly from him ,have a source who is helping in Japan.


Beautiful. I got one of the 210mm from bernal but it was just too tiny so I had to let it go.


----------



## Ericfg

Bought this yesterday from ebay. The blade and the edge look good to very good. The handle is very cracked though thankfully still mostly present. 
The idea now is to re-handle it with some wood I have and possibly polish the blade a little with the idea to introduce it into my daily work kit. Hopefully this will turn up in the 'projects' thread sometime soon.



I'm just now starting my foray into blade restoration/repair/polishing and handle repair/replacement. I've an idea about changing the geometry of the handle angle a bit but I will work on some junk knives before I start on this project.
It's a Henckels Superfection line 468-51/2" boning/fillet knife. I'm not having any luck dating this. German knives (TR daggers notwithstanding) are notorious for not having any written history besides logo changes. I'll guess here and say 1960-1980+.


----------



## Gregmega

Yanick Honyaki set


----------



## ian

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 88228



Those are very nice knives that I am certain I would be further impressed by were I cool enough to know the maker’s mark by sight. But as is, I will understand from context that this post is not meant for me, but rather for the select subset of KKF members that know all makers marks and laugh at those that do not.

Nice knives!


----------



## valgard

ian said:


> Those are very nice knives that I am certain I would be further impressed by were I cool enough to know the maker’s mark by sight. But as is, I will understand from context that this post is not meant for me, but rather for the select subset of KKF members that know all makers marks and laugh at those that do not.
> 
> Nice knives!


Yanick Puig


----------



## valgard

@ian 









Yanick Puig (@yanickcouteaux) • Instagram photos and videos


4,053 Followers, 580 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Yanick Puig (@yanickcouteaux)




instagram.com


----------



## ian

I am a cranky old man. #crankyoldman


----------



## RockyBasel

lechef said:


> Toyama Noborikoi Kasumi Deba 210mm.
> 
> Was looking for a Deba for a while, saw Maksim listing this a few days ago! Was about to snatch a similar Tanaka from him that goes for the same price, but after reading about Toyama was way more intrigued. His shipping is as fast as Amazon, had it in my hands 2 days later. Really look forward to break down some fish with this. First Toyama I lay my hands on, feel honored. View attachment 88060
> View attachment 88059
> 
> View attachment 88057
> View attachment 88058



Love Toyoma - have never tried the deba, but amazing knives


----------



## RockyBasel

Majbjorn said:


> Around 900 USD with import taxes. I was fortunate to get it on Bernals spring cleaning discount.


I have one on sale - Ike day Honyaki- open to price drop


----------



## P.Smash

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 88228
> 
> Yanick Honyaki set


Beautiful!!!


----------



## orangehero

new backpacking toy


----------



## IsoJ

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 88228
> 
> Yanick Honyaki set


Very nice set. What is the steel?


----------



## Gregmega

IsoJ said:


> Very nice set. What is the steel?


135cr3. Vaaaary sessay


----------



## Matt Zilliox

This pair... wow


----------



## RockyBasel

This came in today 54 mm at heel, 298 gm, white #2


----------



## ian

And..... what is it?

...


----------



## RockyBasel

Somebody I don’t know, but took a chance. Old Japanese swordsmith - yoshihiko akitomo koubuse, born in 1944. Got it for that reason alone - edge has a mirror like finish, knife is different, front end heavy. Have not used it yet - but looks amazing


----------



## ModRQC

holdmyphone said:


> Received this Masashi recently. So far it's been light and nimble and nothing but a joy. I can't say enough good things about it, really impressed by this maker.View attachment 81437



Do you happen to have a choil shot?


----------



## Gregmega

Some unknown maker, guess he’s a young guy and this is his honyaki. Looks good so far, gonna open a can of tomatoes later with it to see how the edge retention is.


----------



## parbaked

Gregmega said:


> Some unknown maker, guess he’s a young guy and this is his honyaki.



Looks like it was made by a computer geek...good luck!

OK, I'm jealous...


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 88305
> 
> Some unknown maker, guess he’s a young guy and this is his honyaki. Looks good so far, gonna open a can of tomatoes later with it to see how the edge retention is.


This novice forgot the hamon. Total noob oversight


----------



## DitmasPork

240 Kochi w/ machi.


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> This novice forgot the hamon. Total noob oversight


Dude. My thoughts exactly. Lazy. But can’t expect perfection from an unknown right


----------



## Gregmega

DitmasPork said:


> 240 Kochi w/ machi.
> 
> View attachment 88308


Does that machi make it go faster?


----------



## DitmasPork

Gregmega said:


> Does that machi make it go faster?


Just more comfy. Interestingly, it’s lighter, and profile slightly different from my previous, circa 2013 kochi.


----------



## TSF415

DitmasPork said:


> Just more comfy. Interestingly, it’s lighter, and profile slightly different from my previous, circa 2013 kochi.



What kind of grip do you use? Pinch? Is it on the wider neck or farther up?


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> And..... what is it?
> 
> ...


I was going to ask for you, but, I read the rest of the thread


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> I was going to ask for you, but, I read the rest of the thread



that’s your “omg i just read through 603 pages of knife bragging” face?


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> that’s your “omg i just read through 603 pages of knife bragging” face?


I'm not that behind!


----------



## Bobo530

Diggin my starter patina on my
240 Kochi w/ machi.


----------



## DitmasPork

TSF415 said:


> What kind of grip do you use? Pinch? Is it on the wider neck or farther up?



Usually my forefinger is on the spine; sometimes pinch—depends on what I’m cutting and mood.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 88228
> 
> Yanick Honyaki set


This set is absolutely stunning. Some of my favorite knives I’ve seen lately


----------



## msk

Yoshikane Amekiri stainless clad white #2 gyuto 240mm w/ K&S ebony handle


----------



## marc4pt0

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 88305
> 
> Some unknown maker, guess he’s a young guy and this is his honyaki. Looks good so far, gonna open a can of tomatoes later with it to see how the edge retention is.




I happen to know of this maker, Trent of Astroid Knives. Decent guy once you get past his foul demeanor and off-putting hygiene. I believe he is on hiatus from knife making and focusing on his passion: pizza box folding.
I may be wrong about some of these details though


----------



## DitmasPork

I'm fasciated by how knives from the same workshop evolve. Top is the Kochi I got yesterday; bottom is a Kochi circa 2013. The newer one I have measures 239 x 51.5; older Kochi is 243 x 53.5. Newer profile much pointier and the beefy bullnose-like silhouette of the older one. Older Kochi is heavier, more blade heavy. KU on newer is cleaner, less rustic. Both good, but considerably different.


----------



## Gregmega

marc4pt0 said:


> I happen to know of this maker, Trent of Astroid Knives. Decent guy once you get past his foul demeanor and off-putting hygiene. I believe he is on hiatus from knife making and focusing on his passion: pizza box folding.
> I may be wrong about some of these details though


Sounds about spot on. I’m hoping to separate ‘the man from the work’ to give it a fair handshake so to speak. But as the old saying goes- how you do something is how you do everything- his pizza box folding skills took him to the Vegas International PBF competition 3 years running, sooooooo......


----------



## Honerabi

CA_cook said:


> Takeshi Saji Aogami Super 240 hammered kuro-ichi (?) finish gyuto. Surprisingly solid knife due to all metal in the handle. Need to take it to the stones to get the real performance that Blue Super edge can deliver, OOB edge is a bit underwhelming.View attachment 88036


Beautiful knife, all the better with the super blue steel. What kind of wood is the handle made from? I went for one of his colored Damascus gyuto's with the bone handle. I suspect that generally the knives aren't honed to maximum sharpness before being shipped. It's a safety issue. The customer get's to do that.


----------



## Honerabi

DitmasPork said:


> I'm fasciated by how knives from the same workshop evolve. Top is the Kochi I got yesterday; bottom is a Kochi circa 2013. The newer one I have measures 239 x 51.5; older Kochi is 243 x 53.5. Newer profile much pointier and the beefy bullnose-like silhouette of the older one. Older Kochi is heavier, more blade heavy. KU on newer is cleaner, less rustic. Both good, but considerably different.
> 
> View attachment 88382
> 
> View attachment 88383


How do the thicknesses of the blade compare? It may be the old adage, "The old stuff is better."


----------



## DitmasPork

Honerabi said:


> How do the thicknesses of the blade compare? It may be the old adage, "The old stuff is better."



I can't use that adage in this case. They just have different characteristics and feel to them when using, essentially the same, but subtle differences. Older was thicker outta the handle, but still thin behind the edge; newer a smoother, less rustic KU finish; older more blade heavy; newer slightly more nimble, etc.


----------



## parbaked

Your new Kochi was ordered with machi, so it is intentionally different....


----------



## DitmasPork

parbaked said:


> Your new Kochi was ordered with machi, so it is intentionally different....



Yes, though just pointing out observations on differences in profile, length, height, thickness, finish, etc.


----------



## Alwayzbakin

Well, this was supposed to be from Bernal’s Juneteenth sale but there were some complications. A month later and this gets to me from hongkongknifeguy via FedEx in 40 hours.









I suppose I should have been a bit more careful. I did ask for photos and thought it all looked good to my untrained eyes, but alas it does live up to the TF rep: I can see a couple odd facets in the front 1/3 of the knife and when I check with a flat credit card I can see there’s a very slight wave in the edge towards the heel. I wouldn’t have noticed if it wasn’t for the thread about adam92s mab. Sounds like it’s something I’ll have to fix before thinning and possibly before any sharpening.












Not sure how concerned I should be yet and trying to just enjoy it as the knife otherwise performs like magic. Super thin behind the edge and cuts very very well. Dispute it being rather thick before the grind near the tip, it gets so thin in the last 2cm this is certainly my new onion champion. I “needed a low maintenance almost stainless knife for a new job I hope to get one day” and I really wanted to see what the fuss was all about. I guess I got what I was asking for.


----------



## juice

ian said:


> that’s your “omg i just read through 603 pages of knife bragging” face?





M1k3 said:


> I'm not that behind!


I am...


----------



## ma_sha1

The front 1/3 of TF bevel on mine is concave grind. It’s not a low spot since it’s done on purpose, then transition to convex grind to the rest of knife, makes the tip section extra thin.

This is not easy to do, looks like yours had the attempts but didn’t fully execute the concave front/convex rear concept. But your KU shinogi line is very consistent, I think overall it’s a good TF grind.


----------



## tchan001

Picked up a Konosuke Tetsujin 240mm soft-iron clad Aogami2 core paired with an ironwood handle with Corian ferrule and Pure (0.999 AG 純銀) silver rings. Read more about it from the maker's IG post if you like.
**


----------



## friz

@tchan001 very beautiful! CKTG is getting some, I can't wait to grab one!


----------



## msk

Watanabe Pro gyuto stainless clad blue 240mm


----------



## RockyBasel

msk said:


> Watanabe Pro gyuto stainless clad blue 240mm
> View attachment 88595
> View attachment 88594
> View attachment 88592
> View attachment 88593


Lovely knife


----------



## msk

RockyBasel said:


> Lovely knife


It really is! I see what the hype is about now. The F&F isn't the nicest I've ever experienced on the spine and choil, but overall it definitely feels like it's ready to do some work. I've only used it to cut up a few veggies so far, but it's a joy to use.


----------



## RockyBasel

msk said:


> It really is! I see what the hype is about now. The F&F isn't the nicest I've ever experienced on the spine and choil, but overall it definitely feels like it's ready to do some work. I've only used it to cut up a few veggies so far, but it's a joy to use.


Looks like my stainless clad blue Toyoma 240 from JNS - I think weight is similar too. That Toyoma is a joy to use too!


----------



## msk

RockyBasel said:


> Looks like my stainless clad blue Toyoma 240 from JNS - I think weight is similar too. That Toyoma is a joy to use too!


#WatoyamaGang #ToyanabeGang

I spent a lot of time going back and forth between which one to get. After enough reading, I came to the conclusion that it doesn't really matter  can't go wrong. haha


----------



## Unstoppabo

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 88305
> 
> Some unknown maker, guess he’s a young guy and this is his honyaki. Looks good so far, gonna open a can of tomatoes later with it to see how the edge retention is.



Isn't this a Comet? Saw some interesting posts here but looks like orderbook closed so maybe recipe for price appreciation? Comet Knives IG


----------



## Unstoppabo

I don't have enough petty's or single bevel knives so I picked this up up from Watanabe. #5 on the kuroyanagi page. Fun little cutter I can use on a regular basis as a home cook!

Kurouchi Kensaki Kaisaki 175mm Yanagi.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Unstoppabo said:


> I don't have enough petty's or single bevel knives so I picked this up up from Watanabe. #5 on the kuroyanagi page. Fun little cutter I can use on a regular basis as a home cook!
> 
> Kurouchi Kensaki Kaisaki 175mm Yanagi.
> 
> View attachment 88615


Now that is a cool knife. I really really dig that


----------



## Gregmega

Unstoppabo said:


> Isn't this a Comet? Saw some interesting posts here but looks like orderbook closed so maybe recipe for price appreciation? Comet Knives IG


Yeah man- I figured that whole part about opening a can of tomatoes gave away the facetious nature of my post, but since you’re asking- sure- I’ll take offers


----------



## juice

I do want a good petty, but not a single bevel (lefty).


----------



## Gabriel M

Hello

Gyuto Custom made in Germany
Steel : AEL/B
8" blade
Walnut with black Micarta Gripp

Not as thin as a laser like Takamura R2...more user-friendly














































regards

Gabe


----------



## Brian Weekley

Now that’s a very sweet knife. Great pics too!


----------



## tchan001

Who's the maker?


----------



## Gabriel M

tchan001 said:


> Who's the maker?



The maker is Simon Herde
A very young talented Hobbyist


----------



## ModRQC

Here we have a duo review, the happenstance being that I received a brand new Masahiro VC on the very same day that I received a secondhand JCK Deep Impact. The knives are so similar, and yet so dissimilar, that I couldn’t miss the chance to do both in comparison.

*Masahiro – VC series Virgin Carbon Gyuto 210mm*
328 / 210 / *208 *...* 46 */ 39 / 26 ... *1.9* / 1.8 / 1.2 / *0.6 *...* -5 *...* 181g *...* ***

_*Long *_(Total / Blade / Edge) *High *(Heel / Half / Tip -35)_* Thick *_(Heel / Half / Tip -35 / Tip -10)_* Balance *_(Chin = 0) _*Weight Cutting OOTB *_( *** Poor **** Avg. ***** Good ****** Any shade of Great) 

JCK Natures – Deep Impact Aogami Super Gyuto 210mm
340 / 220 / *213 *... *46* / 40 / 27 ... *1.8* / 1.7 / 1.6 / *0.7 *...* -5 *...* 180g *...* n/a*

The Deep Impact, having been used before, couldn’t be truthfully noted here on all points, even by the poor standards I set myself to respect, so it will be sort of tagging along the Masahiro review. As it was going dull when I got it, I simply touched it up on SP2K to give it back some bite and slice - in the same ballpark than the Masahiro, decent enough to do a prep and get an idea of where to go from there.






*F&F: 2/5

Handle: 0.5/1*
Masahiro VC handle is made of laminated wood – and feels just like that. Each scale shows inconsistencies, and they are obviously even more inconsistent one to another. However, the handle feels solid and comfortable enough, and looks impervious to any kind of wear. The Deep Impact micarta handle suffers from a condition of white spotting looking like wear, especially along the angles and behind the bolster, but also to a lesser level on both flat sides. No blame to the seller, I was forewarned. On the good side we have a better shaped handle than the Masahiro, solid and comfy enough too.






*Bolster/Ferrule: 0.5/1*
Masahiro bolster is well proportioned and shaped as an object, but a bit too short, angular and abrupt for best comfort with a knife. Otherwise, tang aligns with the blade showing no important bending, and the bolster tapers evenly from scales to blade. Deep Impact would have got full marks.

*Blade: 0.5/1*
The blade of the Masahiro shows no irregularity whatsoever. The choil is left a bit rough, and I feel a little more real estate after the bolster would do nicely: with the recessed heel ending just below it I feel space is a bit cramped for a comfortable pinch with the middle finger nestling at the choil, and the fact that the bolster isn’t the most comfortable doesn’t help. I could still adjust with a natural grip, so I cannot say it’s problematic, just something that I feel could be improved upon.

The Deep Impact offers a bit more real estate for finger placement after the bolster, a flexibility extending to the fact that the balance is located just after the taper. Thanks to that, one can use a comfortable pinch grip right around the balance point, and even a more forward or backward grip too without feeling unbalanced or cramped. On the other hand, the choil is just as rough as the Masahiro, and my unit here has that ill-grinded, somewhat jagged area right in the middle of the curve that adds to the discomfort. The blade shows no irregularity.

*Spine: 0.5/1*
Spine of both knives is your average low end affair, not exactly uncomfortable, polished just enough for use, but the angles are still a bit on the rough.






*Finish: 0/1*
Masahiro is a monosteel finished on the belt grinder. The pattern is quite rough, but quite uniform too. It’s not a problem especially at this pricepoint, but in this specific subcategory it cannot deserve any point either, especially when a 50$ Victorinox looks much nicer. However this is mostly a matter of having all my knives reviewed on equal grounds, and obviously the Masahiro is perfectly alright this way. The Deep Impact is cladded with stainless steel, where we can also find grinder marks, although the pattern is much lighter: it shows mostly at slanted angles under a crude enough light. It would have gotten the average mark here: cladding is polished enough to blend while the cladding line draws most of the attention anyhow.


*EXPERIENCE: 4.5/5

Box: 0.5/1*
The Masahiro box looks great, the fold of VCI paper is branded with Masahiro (first time I see that, a curioso of no importance) and there’s a carton sheath that follows the design of the box – a little extra security on the blade is always nice. It is all however made of rather cheap, thin and wobbly laminated carton. The Deep Impact would have earned full marks: the box is neat, thick and sturdy, with a full blue felt liner inside where the knife’s handle is securely encased and the blade is cozy, wrapped in its VCI fold and an extra plastic sheath, all this topped with extra foam protection.






*First Impression: 1/1*
Despite the rough finish and laminated handle, there’s a superb vibe coming with the Masahiro. It could almost be mistaken for a cheap western Chef from the hardware store at first glance, but looks fiercely dedicated and has that discreet but powerful identity in being a Virgin Carbon ground almost to a single bevel. It’s a unique knife hidden by the most ordinary, inconspicuous appearances.

The Deep Impact was love on first sight, this dating back to the first time I saw it online. Getting it secondhand didn’t tamper that in the slightest. The first impression is quite different from the Masahiro: the Deep Impact looks sleek and proficient, almost aggressively so, begging of you to use it, to sharpen it, looking restless whenever it’s not in your hand. Within four hours of receiving it, I had touched it up, used it in a prep, and fully sharpened it – AND was still looking for something else to do with it…






*Geometry, Profile & Grind: 1/1*
I like the Masahiro a lot here. Past the average OOTB edge and congestion behind it, it’s a purposeful geometry that will lend itself well to further maintenance through multiple sharpening since it is convexed very consistently and thickens consistently too. While the profile is perhaps a bit more rounded than I actually prefer, it still followed my usual techniques in all preps without having to adjust anything much. For frequent rock choppers it will only get better than my own experience. The spine pretty much is without taper until past the middle point, then there’s a good bit of taper kicking in until the very tip. It’s among the thinnest tips I’ve encountered this far too.










This point is also one where the Deep Impact hits the right notes. Already relatively thin behind the edge initially, it’s just ready to flow through food. Profile to me is excellent, such a nice flat spot, but it can rock chop with some leverage too. The geometry is nowhere near dedicated as the Masahiro, pretty much the usual V grind that I could observe with so many factory-made knives yet. Grind is on the spot. There’s no distal taper to talk about with this knife. As a whole I would have difficulty giving full marks because there’s nothing exceptional to show for it, but it IS thinner behind the edge than so many knife in this ballpark, and pretty much perfect the way it is.










*First Use: 1/1*
The Masahiro was for the most part a joy to use – and the parts that were less agreeable were obviously due to that somewhat bunched-behind-the-edge average OOTB sharpening. A bit of wedging was also expected in denser, taller produces, yet didn’t show as much as I would have thought. Halving an onion – first serious cut with it – was where I experienced the steering most. The correct grip however came naturally the more I went to cut with the knife. The Masahiro was particularly pleasant to use on bell peppers – even made me go back to a fair bit of rock chopping there because it was so slick. Mincing a garlic clove was a breeze with that fine tip.

The Deep Impact went to cut the very same food side by side with the Masahiro, half the stack each. No particular adjustments needed obviously, and with the touch-ups previously done it was just sharp enough to work pleasantly on that one prep. It was a natural, easy and mighty fun knife to work with – full marks would have ensued. It may not have the depth of the Masahiro’s character, but it is an enabling do-it-all that lets the cutter enjoy himself immensely, and often one just wants to use a knife just like that

*Maintenance: 1/1*
With both knives being carbon, some precautions are in order, but with the Deep Impact that is pretty much to just clean and dry as soon as possible after a prep. The Masahiro is fairly reactive although quite manageable of itself. It will fare better however with a full forced patina; once there maintenance is pretty much the same than for the Deep Impact. Can’t see no reason why both knives wouldn’t get full marks here.


*Overall note (Masahiro only): 6.5/10

Personal take:* ‘nuff said on both knives to know where I found satisfaction even if the score was not perfect, and know where I truly had a bit of a problem, if any. I’ll say once again that the Masahiro is somewhat of a gem on the rough – or at least unique enough to really be worth buying at that price, especially if you never had anything with such an aggressive asymmetry and want to give it a try.






Take care folks!


----------



## ModRQC

*Masahiro – Add-on*

Let me Show my Old Knife now…

I had a somewhat special project for the Masahiro VC – to turn it already into what it’s meant to become.

First off, a bit of a thinning on the cutting side to remove that congestion behind the edge, done with Naniwa Pro 800. Sharpened it and tested it some. Came back satisfied - less wedging, more flowing, better edge seemed enough to make me happy.






Then a good sanding and polishing session to alleviate the original grind marks, make them look worn somehow. At the same time erasing food patina and the labors of my thinning session – minimal collateral damages, I was happy with myself. At the same time obtaining a much smoother surface – a “patina” of wear to go with the faded grind marks. At the same time polishing the choil and the angles on the first couple inches of the spine a bit, making them feel just more homey and smooth-old too.

Then forcing a patina until blackened, scrubbing it off “almost” entirely with the back of a sponge, and repeating until I had the desired effect – and a general matte grey patina so tenacious it’s almost a cladding. Used #3000 sanding pad to remove any obvious discoloration imparted by the patina on the bolster and parts of the exposed tang the acidic fumes had tainted too.









A go with the stones again... mostly cleaning and reviving.









Then call it a – really fun – day.

Really happy with my cutting side bevel, and the fact I could manage just that tiny slit of a left side bevel consistently, keeping the original ratio intact.










A sharp old-timer’s knife, as an homage to a sharp old-timer friend.


----------



## tchan001

New to me arriving today in the mail, an epic knife made by David Broadwell originally custom made for Mr. Magnus whom I have to really thank for offering it to me and letting me have the honor of looking after this masterpiece. Mr. Magnus after receiving the commissioned knife from DB later on had Robin Dalman regrind it for better cutting but the knife has never been used and has only been displayed amongst his collection.

The story of the making of the knife as presented by Mr. Magnus can be found on this thread.





almost 3 year wait..


Been waiting for this one to start for almost 3 years :outonlimb: Finally in the making.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





I believe the damascus was probably made for David Broadwell by Delbert Ealy as he had done so in the past.





what I have been working on 8-3


I realized I havn't posted anything for a few days, so i thought I would let you guys know what was going on. I have spent the last few days finishing up a batch of damascus orders(they shipped off yesterday for grinding-no pics) Today my oldest daughter is in band camp and my wife is...



www.kitchenknifeforums.com





David Broadwell was once a member of this forum but very rarely do we see his knives on KKF.

*David Broadwell 270+mm AEB-L Sanmai Damascus.
Handle made with California buckeye burl, carved spalted maple, tooled copper with hammered texture.*

Originally it looks like this (from maker's website)








Kitchen Cutlery


Broadwell’s kitchen cutlery provides a touch of class along with exquisite functionality. Paring and petty knives start at $650. Santukos and gyutos start at $850. Click or mouse over image …




www.broadwellstudios.com





After the Dalman regrind, it looks like this. The damascus is more subtle now and I like that.


----------



## juice

tchan001 said:


> After the Dalman regrind, it looks like this. The damascus is more subtle now and I like that.


I'm with you there. That's gorgeous.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

I dig masahiro VC’s for beaters in the kitchen. I got a 240 and thinned the living **** out of it. Didn’t bother removing the scratches. It’s a beater. At first I hated it. Now I really enjoy it. Took a couple times to really learn how to sharpen that ratio of 80/20. It has decent edge retention for what it is and I don’t feel bad about using it on the poly boards. Definitely a solid beater choice.


----------



## RockyBasel

Gabriel M said:


> Hello
> 
> Gyuto Custom made in Germany
> Steel : AEL/B
> 8" blade
> Walnut with black Micarta Gripp
> 
> Not as thin as a laser like Takamura R2...more user-friendly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards
> 
> Gabe



Great knife and love the pics - what is the weight and heel
Height?


----------



## RockyBasel

ModRQC said:


> Here we have a duo review, the happenstance being that I received a brand new Masahiro VC on the very same day that I received a secondhand JCK Deep Impact. The knives are so similar, and yet so dissimilar, that I couldn’t miss the chance to do both in comparison.
> 
> *Masahiro – VC series Virgin Carbon Gyuto 210mm*
> 328 / 210 / *208 *...* 46 */ 39 / 26 ... *1.9* / 1.8 / 1.2 / *0.6 *...* -5 *...* 181g *...* ***
> 
> _*Long *_(Total / Blade / Edge) *High *(Heel / Half / Tip -35)_* Thick *_(Heel / Half / Tip -35 / Tip -10)_* Balance *_(Chin = 0) _*Weight Cutting OOTB *_( *** Poor **** Avg. ***** Good ****** Any shade of Great)
> 
> JCK Natures – Deep Impact Aogami Super Gyuto 210mm
> 340 / 220 / *213 *... *46* / 40 / 27 ... *1.8* / 1.7 / 1.6 / *0.7 *...* -5 *...* 180g *...* n/a*
> 
> The Deep Impact, having been used before, couldn’t be truthfully noted here on all points, even by the poor standards I set myself to respect, so it will be sort of tagging along the Masahiro review. As it was going dull when I got it, I simply touched it up on SP2K to give it back some bite and slice - in the same ballpark than the Masahiro, decent enough to do a prep and get an idea of where to go from there.
> 
> View attachment 88825
> 
> 
> *F&F: 2/5
> 
> Handle: 0.5/1*
> Masahiro VC handle is made of laminated wood – and feels just like that. Each scale shows inconsistencies, and they are obviously even more inconsistent one to another. However, the handle feels solid and comfortable enough, and looks impervious to any kind of wear. The Deep Impact micarta handle suffers from a condition of white spotting looking like wear, especially along the angles and behind the bolster, but also to a lesser level on both flat sides. No blame to the seller, I was forewarned. On the good side we have a better shaped handle than the Masahiro, solid and comfy enough too.
> 
> View attachment 88824
> 
> 
> *Bolster/Ferrule: 0.5/1*
> Masahiro bolster is well proportioned and shaped as an object, but a bit too short, angular and abrupt for best comfort with a knife. Otherwise, tang aligns with the blade showing no important bending, and the bolster tapers evenly from scales to blade. Deep Impact would have got full marks.
> 
> *Blade: 0.5/1*
> The blade of the Masahiro shows no irregularity whatsoever. The choil is left a bit rough, and I feel a little more real estate after the bolster would do nicely: with the recessed heel ending just below it I feel space is a bit cramped for a comfortable pinch with the middle finger nestling at the choil, and the fact that the bolster isn’t the most comfortable doesn’t help. I could still adjust with a natural grip, so I cannot say it’s problematic, just something that I feel could be improved upon.
> 
> The Deep Impact offers a bit more real estate for finger placement after the bolster, a flexibility extending to the fact that the balance is located just after the taper. Thanks to that, one can use a comfortable pinch grip right around the balance point, and even a more forward or backward grip too without feeling unbalanced or cramped. On the other hand, the choil is just as rough as the Masahiro, and my unit here has that ill-grinded, somewhat jagged area right in the middle of the curve that adds to the discomfort. The blade shows no irregularity.
> 
> *Spine: 0.5/1*
> Spine of both knives is your average low end affair, not exactly uncomfortable, polished just enough for use, but the angles are still a bit on the rough.
> 
> View attachment 88823
> 
> 
> *Finish: 0/1*
> Masahiro is a monosteel finished on the belt grinder. The pattern is quite rough, but quite uniform too. It’s not a problem especially at this pricepoint, but in this specific subcategory it cannot deserve any point either, especially when a 50$ Victorinox looks much nicer. However this is mostly a matter of having all my knives reviewed on equal grounds, and obviously the Masahiro is perfectly alright this way. The Deep Impact is cladded with stainless steel, where we can also find grinder marks, although the pattern is much lighter: it shows mostly at slanted angles under a crude enough light. It would have gotten the average mark here: cladding is polished enough to blend while the cladding line draws most of the attention anyhow.
> 
> 
> *EXPERIENCE: 4.5/5
> 
> Box: 0.5/1*
> The Masahiro box looks great, the fold of VCI paper is branded with Masahiro (first time I see that, a curioso of no importance) and there’s a carton sheath that follows the design of the box – a little extra security on the blade is always nice. It is all however made of rather cheap, thin and wobbly laminated carton. The Deep Impact would have earned full marks: the box is neat, thick and sturdy, with a full blue felt liner inside where the knife’s handle is securely encased and the blade is cozy, wrapped in its VCI fold and an extra plastic sheath, all this topped with extra foam protection.
> 
> View attachment 88818
> 
> 
> *First Impression: 1/1*
> Despite the rough finish and laminated handle, there’s a superb vibe coming with the Masahiro. It could almost be mistaken for a cheap western Chef from the hardware store at first glance, but looks fiercely dedicated and has that discreet but powerful identity in being a Virgin Carbon ground almost to a single bevel. It’s a unique knife hidden by the most ordinary, inconspicuous appearances.
> 
> The Deep Impact was love on first sight, this dating back to the first time I saw it online. Getting it secondhand didn’t tamper that in the slightest. The first impression is quite different from the Masahiro: the Deep Impact looks sleek and proficient, almost aggressively so, begging of you to use it, to sharpen it, looking restless whenever it’s not in your hand. Within four hours of receiving it, I had touched it up, used it in a prep, and fully sharpened it – AND was still looking for something else to do with it…
> 
> View attachment 88827
> 
> 
> *Geometry, Profile & Grind: 1/1*
> I like the Masahiro a lot here. Past the average OOTB edge and congestion behind it, it’s a purposeful geometry that will lend itself well to further maintenance through multiple sharpening since it is convexed very consistently and thickens consistently too. While the profile is perhaps a bit more rounded than I actually prefer, it still followed my usual techniques in all preps without having to adjust anything much. For frequent rock choppers it will only get better than my own experience. The spine pretty much is without taper until past the middle point, then there’s a good bit of taper kicking in until the very tip. It’s among the thinnest tips I’ve encountered this far too.
> 
> View attachment 88821
> 
> View attachment 88820
> 
> 
> This point is also one where the Deep Impact hits the right notes. Already relatively thin behind the edge initially, it’s just ready to flow through food. Profile to me is excellent, such a nice flat spot, but it can rock chop with some leverage too. The geometry is nowhere near dedicated as the Masahiro, pretty much the usual V grind that I could observe with so many factory-made knives yet. Grind is on the spot. There’s no distal taper to talk about with this knife. As a whole I would have difficulty giving full marks because there’s nothing exceptional to show for it, but it IS thinner behind the edge than so many knife in this ballpark, and pretty much perfect the way it is.
> 
> View attachment 88822
> 
> View attachment 88819
> 
> 
> *First Use: 1/1*
> The Masahiro was for the most part a joy to use – and the parts that were less agreeable were obviously due to that somewhat bunched-behind-the-edge average OOTB sharpening. A bit of wedging was also expected in denser, taller produces, yet didn’t show as much as I would have thought. Halving an onion – first serious cut with it – was where I experienced the steering most. The correct grip however came naturally the more I went to cut with the knife. The Masahiro was particularly pleasant to use on bell peppers – even made me go back to a fair bit of rock chopping there because it was so slick. Mincing a garlic clove was a breeze with that fine tip.
> 
> The Deep Impact went to cut the very same food side by side with the Masahiro, half the stack each. No particular adjustments needed obviously, and with the touch-ups previously done it was just sharp enough to work pleasantly on that one prep. It was a natural, easy and mighty fun knife to work with – full marks would have ensued. It may not have the depth of the Masahiro’s character, but it is an enabling do-it-all that lets the cutter enjoy himself immensely, and often one just wants to use a knife just like that
> 
> *Maintenance: 1/1*
> With both knives being carbon, some precautions are in order, but with the Deep Impact that is pretty much to just clean and dry as soon as possible after a prep. The Masahiro is fairly reactive although quite manageable of itself. It will fare better however with a full forced patina; once there maintenance is pretty much the same than for the Deep Impact. Can’t see no reason why both knives wouldn’t get full marks here.
> 
> 
> *Overall note (Masahiro only): 6.5/10
> 
> Personal take:* ‘nuff said on both knives to know where I found satisfaction even if the score was not perfect, and know where I truly had a bit of a problem, if any. I’ll say once again that the Masahiro is somewhat of a gem on the rough – or at least unique enough to really be worth buying at that price, especially if you never had anything with such an aggressive asymmetry and want to give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 88826
> 
> 
> Take care folks!



Thanks for the really comprehensive and detailed review. Much appreciated


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> New to me arriving today in the mail, an epic knife made by David Broadwell originally custom made for Mr. Magnus whom I have to really thank for offering it to me and letting me have the honor of looking after this masterpiece. Mr. Magnus after receiving the commissioned knife from DB later on had Robin Dalman regrind it for better cutting but the knife has never been used and has only been displayed amongst his collection.
> 
> The story of the making of the knife as presented by Mr. Magnus can be found on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost 3 year wait..
> 
> 
> Been waiting for this one to start for almost 3 years :outonlimb: Finally in the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the damascus was probably made for David Broadwell by Delbert Ealy as he had done so in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what I have been working on 8-3
> 
> 
> I realized I havn't posted anything for a few days, so i thought I would let you guys know what was going on. I have spent the last few days finishing up a batch of damascus orders(they shipped off yesterday for grinding-no pics) Today my oldest daughter is in band camp and my wife is...
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Broadwell was once a member of this forum but very rarely do we see his knives on KKF.
> 
> *David Broadwell 270+mm AEB-L Sanmai Damascus.
> Handle made with California buckeye burl, carved spalted maple, tooled copper with hammered texture.*
> 
> Originally it looks like this (from maker's website)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen Cutlery
> 
> 
> Broadwell’s kitchen cutlery provides a touch of class along with exquisite functionality. Paring and petty knives start at $650. Santukos and gyutos start at $850. Click or mouse over image …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.broadwellstudios.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the Dalman regrind, it looks like this. The damascus is more subtle now and I like that.
> 
> View attachment 88838
> View attachment 88839
> View attachment 88840
> View attachment 88841
> View attachment 88842
> View attachment 88843
> View attachment 88844
> View attachment 88845


This one is truly gorgeous and one for the ages


----------



## Gabriel M

RockyBasel said:


> Great knife and love the pics - what is the weight and heel
> Height?



Thank you

The hight at the is 50mm
and its weights is 158g


----------



## NO ChoP!

Sakai Kikumori nashiji b2 240mm x 60mm


----------



## RockyBasel

NO ChoP! said:


> View attachment 88893
> 
> Sakai Kikumori nashiji b2 240mm x 60mm



is this made by Y Tanaka? Is it KUm- looks light Grey


----------



## RockyBasel

8


NO ChoP! said:


> View attachment 88893
> 
> Sakai Kikumori nashiji b2 240mm x 60mm


its nashiji missed that but the heel height at 60, I did not think they made them that tall


----------



## NO ChoP!

They wont tell the maker. It is a darker finished nashiji and my example is 243mm x an actual 60mm tall. It is quite nimble, though.


----------



## RockyBasel

NO ChoP! said:


> They wont tell the maker. It is a darker finished nashiji and my example is 243mm x an actual 60mm tall. It is quite nimble, though.


Tanaka used to make them at one point. Beautiful knife - what is the weight btw?


----------



## Chang

Newest pick up:

245x51 Comet Nashiji Gyuto

52100 Monosteel BABAAAY


----------



## madelinez

New Catcheside, getting this shipped to me was a bit of a nightmare but many thanks to @F-Flash for helping get it here in the end. Note to Australians, never use DHL unless you want to pay some insane fees (GST + customs + duties + deferment fees).


----------



## ian

Mmmmm, like the D handle


----------



## juice

madelinez said:


> Note to Australians, never use DHL unless you want to pay some insane fees (GST + customs + duties + deferment fees).


Yeah, sometimes you can get lucky, but DHL is indeed best avoided.


----------



## ModRQC

madelinez said:


> New Catcheside, getting this shipped to me was a bit of a nightmare but many thanks to @F-Flash for helping get it here in the end. Note to Australians, never use DHL unless you want to pay some insane fees (GST + customs + duties + deferment fees).



Note to Canadians too. I’ve always hated DHL on principle. Each time I hear a fee-horror story they’re what’s lurking behind the package...


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gabriel M said:


> The maker is Simon Herde
> A very young talented Hobbyist


A real prodigy. And like 17 or 18 years old. Incredible skillz


----------



## Corradobrit1

madelinez said:


> New Catcheside, getting this shipped to me was a bit of a nightmare but many thanks to @F-Flash for helping get it here in the end. Note to Australians, never use DHL unless you want to pay some insane fees (GST + customs + duties + deferment fees).


The fees DHL tack on are criminal. Its the reason I have an Ashi Honyaki still sitting in Japan for the past 3 months waiting for EMS to restart.


----------



## dafox

DHL from JCK to US has always been great.


----------



## Chang

270x43 HSC/// Sujihiki

26c3 core, stainless cladding


----------



## Michael Wilson

I've been dying to post pics of my new custom Chefs knife by @Will Newham. Working with Will was a great experience all around.

Here are the details and the some of the photos he sent. Can't wait for it to arrive!
From Will:
I have kept the hardness at 63-64hrc with Ln2 cycle, blade is 230x50mm with a strong distal taper from 3.65mm to tip. I have kept some thickness to the spine to ensure strength and stability for slicing. The blade is fine edged and tapers to a thin and pointy tip as requested. The materials are copper bolster, pins with g10 spacer and black juma tapered saya pin with ringed gidgee saya and stabilised amboyna burl handle.​
Video:

Doesn't seem to be embedded, so link here: Custom Newham Chefs Knife
And the pics:


----------



## Byphy

Sheesh this Newham is gorgeous


----------



## Michael Wilson

Byphy said:


> Sheesh this Newham is gorgeous


Thanks! Just added the video which really shows off the handle. Will is a genius with his handles!


----------



## orangehero




----------



## D J

Oh boy, I've got some stone's coming from Shinichi via DHL to Australia


----------



## Bobo530

Not a new knife purchase, but brought back to life my first gyuto with a new handle and professional sharpen. Goko Swedish Dammy


----------



## tchan001

How about a picture with the new handle?


----------



## Bobo530

Sure, got the new handle at the other forum on the cheap.


----------



## DitmasPork

Munetoshi wa butcher came in today, love the feel and weight of this rustic beast. Maxim flipped the d-handle to lefty for me. Dig DHL, delivered 2 days earlier than scheduled.


----------



## Vladimir

52100 steel


----------



## Barashka

New knife, new board.

Yoshikane Hammered 180mm in SDK and Hinoki cutting board.
Knife is amazingly sharp, just silly.
Board is aromatic like a pine forest.


----------



## valgard

Tojiro bread slicer


----------



## Bobo530

If u can let us know your first impressions. Was Thinkin of getting one of the Tojiro on CKTG to add to a past order. Waited to long and they sold out.


----------



## M1k3

valgard said:


> Tojiro bread slicer
> 
> View attachment 89314


Choil shot? Cutting video?


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 89323


dat wat sea said


----------



## TSF415

panda said:


> dat wat sea said



Is this where we can post about our new tight end too?


----------



## labor of love

valgard said:


> Tojiro bread slicer
> 
> View attachment 89314


Can’t wait to see your polishing progression for that bad boy.


----------



## M1k3

TSF415 said:


> Is this where we can post about our new tight end too?


You a 'Football Team' fan also?


----------



## parbaked

valgard said:


> Tojiro bread slicer


Finally I own a knife that @valgard has....


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> Can’t wait to see your polishing progression for that bad boy.


LMAO, you win


----------



## panda

labor of love said:


> Can’t wait to see your polishing progression for that bad boy.


gonna make clouds come out


----------



## TSF415

M1k3 said:


> You a 'Football Team' fan also?



Yea, the San Francisco Football Team of Santa Clara


----------



## BazookaJoe

Bobo530 said:


> If u can let us know your first impressions. Was Thinkin of getting one of the Tojiro on CKTG to add to a past order. Waited to long and they sold out.



Just got a Tojiro since I started making my own bread... it does the trick really well. Amazon has them.


----------



## DHunter86

Barashka said:


> New knife, new board.
> 
> Yoshikane Hammered 180mm in SDK and Hinoki cutting board.
> Knife is amazingly sharp, just silly.
> Board is aromatic like a pine forest.
> 
> View attachment 89159


I just saw this board at a retailer the other, so light, yet so beautiful. Can't say I wasn't tempted... lol. Nice purchase you got there


----------



## RockyBasel

This arrived today from JNS...270mm


----------



## RockyBasel

And also this arrived.....


----------



## Jville

RockyBasel said:


> And also this arrived.....View attachment 89393
> View attachment 89394
> View attachment 89395


You are getting quite a Toyama collection. Is that a 180 or 210? Love my 210.


----------



## RockyBasel

Jville said:


> You are getting quite a Toyama collection. Is that a 180 or 210? Love my 210.



that Is a 210 mm Toyoma - love it so far, have not used it much yet, but looking forward to breaking it in

I may sell the 180mm

I also got the 270 mm Toyoma Stanless clad blue Gyuto, along with the 210 mm Nakiri

did not need them, but had to have them!


----------



## Twigg

Jiro 210 Gyuto showed up in the mail today.


----------



## RockyBasel

Twigg said:


> Jiro 210 Gyuto showed up in the mail today.



Supa knife!


----------



## Chang

230mm Halcyon Forge Wrought Iron Clad, 1.2519 Core Workhorse Gyuto






255mm HVB Stainless Clad Vtoku (water quenched) Gyuto

A couple more new toys showed up. I’ve had an erection all day and it won’t go away.


----------



## Horsemover

Jchau890 said:


> View attachment 89463
> 
> 
> 230mm Halcyon Forge Wrought Iron Clad, 1.2519 Core Workhorse Gyuto
> 
> View attachment 89464
> 
> 
> 255mm HVB Stainless Clad Vtoku (water quenched) Gyuto
> 
> A couple more new toys showed up. I’ve had an erection all day and it won’t go away.



An *erection* that lasts *longer than* four *hours* is a medical emergency. The oxygen-deprived blood in your penis can damage tissue in the penis. Untreated priapism can result in damage or destruction of penile tissue and permanent *erectile* dysfunction


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Jchau890 said:


> View attachment 89463
> 
> 
> 230mm Halcyon Forge Wrought Iron Clad, 1.2519 Core Workhorse Gyuto
> 
> View attachment 89464
> 
> 
> 255mm HVB Stainless Clad Vtoku (water quenched) Gyuto
> 
> A couple more new toys showed up. I’ve had an erection all day and it won’t go away.


That Halcyon Forge...... man I need one


----------



## Repjapsteel

Malcolm Johnson said:


> That Halcyon Forge...... man I need one


Do it dude....you won't regret it.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Repjapsteel said:


> Do it dude....you won't regret it.


I’m on a waitlist for another maker. But he is my next maker I am getting a knife from.


----------



## daddy yo yo

That HVB is gorgeous!


----------



## tchan001

New to me arriving in the mail today.
TF Denka 270mm Western Gyuto with red handle originally from ashy2classy and thinned by Forty Ounce. My first Denka.


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> New to me arriving in the mail today.
> TF Denka 270mm Western Gyuto with red handle originally from ashy2classy and thinned by Forty Ounce. My first Denka.
> 
> View attachment 89483
> View attachment 89484
> View attachment 89485
> View attachment 89486



Very famous knife in this forum - why did you get it? Given all the noise about the fit and finish and uneven grind at times, on this forum, what convinced you that this knife is investing in?


----------



## tchan001

Which is why I invested in one which is tuned up. Ashy2classy had it thinned by Forty Ounce and described it as now being a cutting machine.


----------



## daddy yo yo

I love it when knives aren't good enough the way they are, need heavy tuning which makes those knives fantastic! So fantastic that they're being sold...  

Only part of my comment is serious... I understand that everyone has his preferences and sometimes preferences change, or you just want to try smth, or you simply want smth new, smth different... Just because someone doesn't like smth (anymore!?) that doesn't necessarily mean that that "smth" in question isn't good. I've made great deals here on BST, just sayin'!


----------



## tchan001

In the current economic situation, there are people who need to make deals with their fantastic knives regardless of how much they like them or how much work they have put in to tune them up.

I've read about the Denka for quite a while and wanted one but didn't want a project knife. This knife sounded like everything I could wish for in a Denka at a price I could afford. So it didn't take me long to decide upon it. I'm happy to get the knife. Seller is happy to get money for whatever he needs it for. Great deal completed.


----------



## daddy yo yo

tchan001 said:


> In the current economic situation, there are people who need to make deals with their fantastic knives regardless of how much they like them or how much work they have put in to tune them up.


True that!

And it is great to have a reliable person behind that deal, someone with integrity!

Furthermore, I'va always had a thing for those red-handled Denkas. I read that those were only available in Japan? Can anyone chime in if that is true?


----------



## tchan001

TF Denka red Western handle gyuto


Trying to gather info about the red handled Western Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka gyuto. Those are no longer available, are they? How do those compare to current TF Denkas?




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





"They are a version that are only available locally for personal callers to the TF shop."


----------



## daddy yo yo

tchan001 said:


> TF Denka red Western handle gyuto
> 
> 
> Trying to gather info about the red handled Western Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka gyuto. Those are no longer available, are they? How do those compare to current TF Denkas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They are a version that are only available locally for personal callers to the TF shop."


Hahahhaahaha, that was me?!!!

I need to stop drinking!


----------



## tchan001

The thread is yours. The answer is from Corradobrit1.


----------



## RockyBasel

So if I were to get a Denka, I would need to take it to a tuning shop to sort things out, and then It will be good to go

Which tuning shops in Switzerland- now that becomes the question - who are they, how do I find them, how much does it add in cost to a knife that sells brand new for about $800 give or take


----------



## tchan001

Question about TF Maboroshi


Also, yes I agree w heiji steels and TF maboroshi steel description. Overall I’m not sure I find any of them more or less enjoyable to use. I guess a denka petty would be a cheap way to test the steel




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





According to Corradobrit1,
"Get a red handle Yo Denka. MUCH better F&F."

and later on the thread

"[labor of love said:
Do Denka Yo handles have a better quality control than maboroshi? maboroshi yo handles are notoriously awful.]
No.....unless they're red"


----------



## ian

daddy yo yo said:


> Hahahhaahaha, that was me?!!!
> 
> I need to stop drinking!



You know, if you write something down and then read it, you can say that you read it somewhere! Useful in politics and in conversations where you want to impress!


----------



## daddy yo yo

RockyBasel said:


> So if I were to get a Denka, I would need to take it to a tuning shop to sort things out, and then It will be good to go
> 
> Which tuning shops in Switzerland- now that becomes the question - who are they, how do I find them, how much does it add in cost to a knife that sells brand new for about $800 give or take


I’d still try it first before tuning it. I mean, maybe you are a lucky lottery winner!

There is a shop in Switzerland which carries TF:Fujiwara Teruyasu Denka - Japanische-Kochmesser.ch - Ihr Profi für scharfe Messer


----------



## RockyBasel

daddy yo yo said:


> I’d still try it first before tuning it. I mean, maybe you are a lucky lottery winner!
> 
> There is a shop in Switzerland which carries TF:Fujiwara Teruyasu Denka - Japanische-Kochmesser.ch - Ihr Profi für scharfe Messer



Sound advice - I k ow that shop, did not know they carried TF

I want to try TF but worry I may be falling victim to “forum hype” like mazaki

But I am curious about that knife- why a polarizing view - has to be something there


----------



## tchan001

RockyBasel said:


> Sound advice - I k ow that shop, did not know they carried TF
> 
> I want to try TF but worry I may be falling victim to “forum hype” like mazaki
> 
> But I am curious about that knife- why a polarizing view - has to be something there


This post is quite convincing. The OP found TF Denka as his perfect knife and sold those other unicorns cheaply. One of the factors which influenced me to research more on the Denka.





SOLD - WTS Kato workhorse/Shig/Ikeda Suminagashi


Hello Everybody. I’ve been mostly a lurker on these forums for years and eventually stopped collecting knives after finding the perfect knife for me which happens to be a TF Denka. Looking to sell off a few knives that I’ve picked up over the years either on this forum or website. Thank you for...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> This post is quite convincing. The OP found TF Denka as his perfect knife and sold those other unicorns cheaply. One of the factors which influenced me to research more on the Denka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD - WTS Kato workhorse/Shig/Ikeda Suminagashi
> 
> 
> Hello Everybody. I’ve been mostly a lurker on these forums for years and eventually stopped collecting knives after finding the perfect knife for me which happens to be a TF Denka. Looking to sell off a few knives that I’ve picked up over the years either on this forum or website. Thank you for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com



Thanks - this was interesting and useful, OMG, I am now thinking I need Denka


----------



## refcast

Joe calton (Wyoming) 8" chef knife in 1095 with lacewood handle from his stock knives. My main knife now. Awesome steel with edge retention and toughness and great thin grind (thought it is a flat grind, which I'm actually fine with). Just the bevel needed to be made steeper. Edge taking is pretty great. Surprisingly stiff of a knife. Steel feels quite wear resistant while sharpening. The slight blip or ridge near the heel is like a mini-bolster, which is great for knives as thin as this. I like it better than japanese knives I've tried, even with the curved profile. The tip is still very narrow for fine work. The knife doesn't really rust like Japanese carbon steel . . . it just forms a grey patina. Not as colorful as Japanese patina either. The maker has quite a youtube channel of his work process, which is cool.

Height: 50 mm
Weight: 164 g
Spine: 2.1 mm
Construction: monosteel edge quench, multiple quench
Handle: unstabilized lacewood


----------



## JayS20

A knife I wanted for quite some time arrived around 3 to 4 weeks ago






Shi Han 240mm 52100 Kurouchi


----------



## JayS20

Length: 241mm
Height: 52mm 
Weight: 210g


----------



## IsoJ

JayS20 said:


> A knife I wanted for quite some time arrived around 3 to 4 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 89610
> 
> 
> Shi Han 240mm 52100 Kurouchi


Great looking knife . Tell us how you like it after some use. My custom from Shi han finished yesterday, so I should have mine just before it starts snowing here


----------



## msk

JayS20 said:


> A knife I wanted for quite some time arrived around 3 to 4 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 89610
> 
> 
> Shi Han 240mm 52100 Kurouchi


Beautiful.  Did you buy direct from him?


----------



## inferno

Michael Wilson said:


> I've been dying to post pics of my new custom Chefs knife by @Will Newham. Working with Will was a great experience all around.
> 
> Here are the details and the some of the photos he sent. Can't wait for it to arrive!
> From Will:
> I have kept the hardness at 63-64hrc with Ln2 cycle, blade is 230x50mm with a strong distal taper from 3.65mm to tip. I have kept some thickness to the spine to ensure strength and stability for slicing. The blade is fine edged and tapers to a thin and pointy tip as requested. The materials are copper bolster, pins with g10 spacer and black juma tapered saya pin with ringed gidgee saya and stabilised amboyna burl handle.​
> Video:
> 
> Doesn't seem to be embedded, so link here: Custom Newham Chefs Knife
> And the pics:




VERY beautiful handle!!!


----------



## RockyBasel

This arrived....no surprises given my love for this maker. It is a joy to use - precise, nimble, and super sharp. Stainless clad blue








270 mm, 60 mm at the heel, 242 gm


----------



## ModRQC

I've been at work, sitting at my desk, with 600$ worth of steel at my feet, since 7h30 in a row now. 1h30 left to the shift. I didn't open the box. Can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## RockyBasel

ModRQC said:


> I've been at work, sitting at my desk, with 600$ worth of steel at my feet, since 7h30 in a row now. 1h30 left to the shift. I didn't open the box. Can't stop thinking about it.



What did you get? Pray tell


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Took a little while but my Markin showed ... very happy (as always) with Andrei's work ... his pic's ...





M390 ... fun little steel ... why ... why not ...


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Finally got my Tilman Leder ... amazing work / really enjoy his Niolox ... his pic's mine are crap ...


----------



## RockyBasel

MontezumaBoy said:


> Took a little while but my Markin showed ... very happy (as always) with Andrei's work ... his pic's ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M390 ... fun little steel ... why ... why not ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## RockyBasel

MontezumaBoy said:


> Finally got my Tilman Leder ... amazing work / really enjoy his Niolox ... his pic's mine are crap ...



wow! Looks liken mirror polished or a Honyaki without the hamon! Amazing quality - what’s the weight and heel?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

3 new Honyaki. Hitohira Togashi X Yohei mizu Honyaki. From L-R:white 2, blue 2, white 1





I already have a Togashi X Tosa blue 1 Honyaki yanagi from @pkjames at Knives & Stones , so now my Togashi set is compelete lol


----------



## RockyBasel

I just fell off my chair! This the dream team! I am waiting for the next year and a half to get my grubby little hands on a Togashi-Tosa blue Honyaki!
How does that compare to these - these are dream knives - congrats on an amazing collection!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

RockyBasel said:


> I just fell off my chair! This the dream team! I am waiting for the next year and a half to get my grubby little hands on a Togashi-Tosa blue Honyaki!
> How does that compare to these - these are dream knives - congrats on an amazing collection!


Difficult for me to say as my Togashi X tosa is single bevel and by a different supplier, so not comparing apples to apples. But all have really nice F&F and grind, the gyutos are quite thin unlike so many Honyaki I’ve seen before such as my watanabe and sukenari. I plan to keep the white 1 Honyaki as a showpiece but will use the 2’s once I can get some more pictures.


----------



## RockyBasel

aboynamedsuita said:


> Difficult for me to say as my Togashi X tosa is single bevel and by a different supplier, so not comparing apples to apples. But all have really nice F&F and grind, the gyutos are quite thin unlike so many Honyaki I’ve seen before such as my watanabe and sukenari. I plan to keep the white 1 Honyaki as a showpiece but will use the 2’s once I can get some more pictures.



I asked Shinichi to make me a 210 mm Pro Nakiri and then a petty - he was so responsive and I got both knives within 2 weeks. Then I asked him to make me a Honyaki and he went silent on me. I asked 2 times again, and still no response

how did you get Watanabe to make you a Honyaki?

I failed miserably


----------



## valgard

RockyBasel said:


> I just fell off my chair! This the dream team! I am waiting for the next year and a half to get my grubby little hands on a Togashi-Tosa blue Honyaki!
> How does that compare to these - these are dream knives - congrats on an amazing collection!


These are a lot lighter and thinner going by what I have seen. My Togashi-Tosa (Sakai Takayuki) is a beast.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

RockyBasel said:


> I asked Shinichi to make me a 210 mm Pro Nakiri and then a petty - he was so responsive and I got both knives within 2 weeks. Then I asked him to make me a Honyaki and he went silent on me. I asked 2 times again, and still no response
> 
> how did you get Watanabe to make you a Honyaki?
> 
> I failed miserably



My watanabe Honyaki are from 2015 and my understanding is he doesn’t “make” them anymore. I sold a gyuto and suji in 2018 but still have a 150mm petty and lefty 330mm kensaki yanagi, probably going sell one of them since I have a few more projects on the horizon.


----------



## Corradobrit1

valgard said:


> These are a lot lighter and thinner going by what I have seen. My Togashi-Tosa (Sakai Takayuki) is a beast.


Yeah. Tall and long 260g+ cutting machines


----------



## ModRQC

Patience was maintained until home and clean. 12 hours with a box of new knives without opening it. I think I might celebrate such efforts by ordering a couple other knives...






Both knives are the same length, meaning that the Ittetsu there has an oversized, 240mm Gyuto box.

The Matsubara has a dedicated box for its length. Same box than my Gyuto from them (them being mainly Katsuto Tanaka), except fitted for smaller size and no top sticker; this knife here however is not a Gyuto, nor has it the same finish, steel, even handle wood, than my Nashiji Ginsan Gyuto.






Moar when I’ll publish my reviews.


----------



## tchan001

Hope to see your pictures of your new knives on this thread rather than just having a knife packaging teaser for a review thread posted elsewhere.


----------



## ModRQC

tchan001 said:


> Hope to see your pictures of your new knives on this thread rather than just having a knife packaging teaser for a review thread posted elsewhere.



Point made. I however, and while THAT could potentially piss people off, always post my reviews here since it’s the only reason I’ll try and take good pictures of a bit of everything on the knife, especially aesthetics OOTB which I tend to either transform or mess up thinning later on. Hope you’ll bear with me. Sorry otherwise.


----------



## Slipstenar

The last ones here....

Shiraki/takada no hamono collaboration 240mm white 2 gyuto.
Konosuke 150mm petty in Swedish steel.
Konosuke 240mm HD2


----------



## Mikeadunne

Slipstenar said:


> The last ones here....
> 
> Shiraki/takada no hamono collaboration 240mm white 2 gyuto.
> Konosuke 165mm petty in Swedish steel.
> Konosuke 240mm HD2
> 
> View attachment 89808
> 
> 
> View attachment 89809


They make a 165? Where did you purchase might I ask?


----------



## Slipstenar

Mikeadunne said:


> They make a 165? Where did you purchase might I ask?


Yeah sorry... My fat fingers slipped... It's a 150mm.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Slipstenar said:


> Yeah sorry... My fat fingers slipped... It's a 150mm.


Shucks


----------



## RockyBasel

Slipstenar said:


> The last ones here....
> 
> Shiraki/takada no hamono collaboration 240mm white 2 gyuto.
> Konosuke 150mm petty in Swedish steel.
> Konosuke 240mm HD2
> 
> View attachment 89808
> 
> 
> View attachment 89809



nice - I have a Takada no Hamono white from CKC - great knife - would love to see more pics of the collaboration


----------



## tchan001

A couple of knives came in the mail today.









Birgersson Blades 217mm warikomi gyuto with Masur Birch handle.









Jiro #12 240mm Shirogami W1 with Tagayasan Wa handle.


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> A couple of knives came in the mail today.
> 
> View attachment 89902
> 
> View attachment 89903
> 
> Birgersson Blades 217mm warikomi gyuto with Masur Birch handle.
> 
> View attachment 89904
> 
> View attachment 89905
> 
> Jiro #12 240mm Shirogami W1 with Tagayasan Wa handle.



stunning knives - I have a 240 mm Jiro and can’t say enough good things about it - how heavy are these knives?. Less familiar with Birgersson


----------



## tchan001

I didn't weigh them myself but from the sales data.
Birgersson is 165g. It's the #8 on his site.
Jiro #12 is 238.45g

You might recall that Dalman had some warikome knives on his site. They were a collaboration with Birgersson with Birgersson forging and heat treating while Dalman grinding and making the handles. I think this knife is just Birgersson doing everything.









Warikomi 210 gyuto


Collaboration with Björn Birgersson. Björn forges and heat treats these, and I grind and make handles. Björns forging is very impressive. His...



dalmanknives.bigcartel.com


----------



## Mads Mikkelsen

I don't know if it counts as "newest knife buy" when you buy a course to make it your self... Anyhow..

I'm very pleased with the end result! Was a two day course here in Switzerland close to Basel. The teacher is a guy is called Daniel Gentile (FERRUM D Gentile - Schmiedekurse, Messer, Schwerter / Forging Classes, Knives, Swords). It was a fantastic experience to create a blade like this from scratch! (did everything except the final grind) And i can highly recommend anyone who has a local blade smith to try something like this 

Materials are : San-Mai Pattern Weld: 64 layers of O2 & 15N20 in a rain-drop pattern with a W2 Core at 62HRC. Wood is burnt ash, brass ring and walnut end piece. 

Now i just gotta see how it will handle some copping of produce tonight


----------



## IsoJ

Mads Mikkelsen said:


> I don't know if it counts as "newest knife buy" when you buy a course to make it your self... Anyhow..
> 
> I'm very pleased with the end result! Was a two day course here in Switzerland close to Basel. The teacher is a guy is called Daniel Gentile (FERRUM D Gentile - Schmiedekurse, Messer, Schwerter / Forging Classes, Knives, Swords). It was a fantastic experience to create a blade like this from scratch! (did everything except the final grind) And i can highly recommend anyone who has a local blade smith to try something like this
> 
> Now i just gotta see how it will handle some copping of produce tonight
> 
> View attachment 89909
> View attachment 89907
> View attachment 89908
> View attachment 89906
> View attachment 89911
> View attachment 89910


Looking fantastic , enjoy


----------



## josemartinlopez

How long did that take? Looks incredible.


----------



## Mads Mikkelsen

josemartinlopez said:


> How long did that take? Looks incredible.


It was a two day course - so 16-17 hours in total. That included a lot of talking, lunch etc.


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Good idea to have a course like that for knives or blacksmith enthusiast. I would be interested.


----------



## Jeezuinn

Mads Mikkelsen said:


> I don't know if it counts as "newest knife buy" when you buy a course to make it your self... Anyhow..
> 
> I'm very pleased with the end result! Was a two day course here in Switzerland close to Basel. The teacher is a guy is called Daniel Gentile (FERRUM D Gentile - Schmiedekurse, Messer, Schwerter / Forging Classes, Knives, Swords). It was a fantastic experience to create a blade like this from scratch! (did everything except the final grind) And i can highly recommend anyone who has a local blade smith to try something like this
> 
> Materials are : San-Mai Pattern Weld: 64 layers of O2 & 15N20 in a rain-drop pattern with a W2 Core at 62HRC. Wood is burnt ash, brass ring and walnut end piece.
> 
> Now i just gotta see how it will handle some copping of produce tonight
> 
> Look



Looks amazing,think you did an awesome job.




Inosuke Hashibira said:


> Good idea to have a course like that for knives or blacksmith enthusiast. I would be interested.



Think it would be something I would.be interested to try just once as well.


----------



## RockyBasel

Mads Mikkelsen said:


> I don't know if it counts as "newest knife buy" when you buy a course to make it your self... Anyhow..
> 
> I'm very pleased with the end result! Was a two day course here in Switzerland close to Basel. The teacher is a guy is called Daniel Gentile (FERRUM D Gentile - Schmiedekurse, Messer, Schwerter / Forging Classes, Knives, Swords). It was a fantastic experience to create a blade like this from scratch! (did everything except the final grind) And i can highly recommend anyone who has a local blade smith to try something like this
> 
> Materials are : San-Mai Pattern Weld: 64 layers of O2 & 15N20 in a rain-drop pattern with a W2 Core at 62HRC. Wood is burnt ash, brass ring and walnut end piece.
> 
> Now i just gotta see how it will handle some copping of produce tonight
> 
> View attachment 89909
> View attachment 89907
> View attachment 89908
> View attachment 89906
> View attachment 89911
> View attachment 89910



hi Mads, I live in Basel, so very interested in this. Would love to develop my skills further. I only know of one knife workshop in Basel - in Gundeldinger Feld - near Bahnhof Eingang Gundeldingen Tram stop. It’s about 2 streets over. The guy there makes knives and offers classes for knife making and sharpening workshops - where people sign-up online. I think he may be a Swiss-Swedish person as his name sounds Swedish - I misplaced his card

but this sounds like a fantastic experience and I will google and find out more

thanks for letting us know


----------



## Mads Mikkelsen

RockyBasel said:


> hi Mads, I live in Basel, so very interested in this. Would love to develop my skills further. I only know of one knife workshop in Basel - in Gundeldinger Feld - near Bahnhof Eingang Gundeldingen Tram stop. It’s about 2 streets over. The guy there makes knives and offers classes for knife making and sharpening workshops - where people sign-up online. I think he may be a Swiss-Swedish person as his name sounds Swedish - I misplaced his card
> 
> but this sounds like a fantastic experience and I will google and find out more
> 
> thanks for letting us know


Glad to help - it was truly worth every penny! Saturday there were two guys on their last day of a 3 day course, and Sunday it was just me and "the master"  Super helpful and friendly guy, who knows his stuff. I recommend having a good idea on design/steel beforehand so you can be clear on that. In my case I wanted a hammered finish, so he made a new die for the air hammer and then we just tried it (worked out perfectly!, and it was the first time he had done this too) Really loved the freedom of design etc, and him helping to achieve it. If you end up going, please pass along my best regards!


----------



## copacetic

Mads Mikkelsen said:


> Glad to help - it was truly worth every penny! Saturday there were two guys on their last day of a 3 day course, and Sunday it was just me and "the master"  Super helpful and friendly guy, who knows his stuff. I recommend having a good idea on design/steel beforehand so you can be clear on that. In my case I wanted a hammered finish, so he made a new die for the air hammer and then we just tried it (worked out perfectly!, and it was the first time he had done this too) Really loved the freedom of design etc, and him helping to achieve it. If you end up going, please pass along my best regards!



Very impressed with your handiwork Mads, that is awesome and I'm sure the creative process adds to the pleasure of using it. I've been weighing up a few different smithing courses in the UK for when things return to a more even keel, although not sure how much personal creative input is considered on some courses. I don't think I'll be able to achieve such a stunning result as yours though!


----------



## Mads Mikkelsen

copacetic said:


> Very impressed with your handiwork Mads, that is awesome and I'm sure the creative process adds to the pleasure of using it. I've been weighing up a few different smithing courses in the UK for when things return to a more even keel, although not sure how much personal creative input is considered on some courses. I don't think I'll be able to achieve such a stunning result as yours though!


Thank you very much for the kind comments - I think it is 97% up to the teachers skill of the course, along with the group size of the course that determines the creative freedom and overall flexibility. As for the end result, I'm super pleased with how it turned out and i would say that pretty much anyone taking a course with this guy would get similar good results, because all the times i messed up, he was there to help correct it right away (that happened quite a bit like when i got the rough knife stuck in the air hammer and it looked like a taco wrap... ).


----------



## Rom

Sharing one of my latest knife buys  A pre-owned 8" Miyabi Birchwood Gyuto.


----------



## @ftermath

Received this direct order shi.han 230 52100 KU last night. He was great to work with and very quick getting the knife out the door. Almost three weeks after ordering it was in my hand. Nicely rounded spine and choil, love the thermory handle, nicely done kurouchi. Very blade forward compared to anything else I’ve owned thus far. I wasn’t sold cutting carrots but it fell right through onions and tomatoes.


----------



## ma_sha1

Nice! Love my Shi.han, I wonder if the KU is getting lighter in recent batches? 

Mine is an old JKI version, the KU is much darker:


----------



## @ftermath

ma_sha1 said:


> Nice! Love my Shi.han, I wonder if the KU is getting lighter in recent batches?
> 
> Mine is an old JKI version, the KU is much darker:
> View attachment 90035



Very nice! Love the handles on yours. The KU isn’t incredibly dark but it is slightly darker than my photo suggest. This is my first KU finish and I hadn’t even thought about the added benefit of a textured pinch grip.


----------



## inferno

aboynamedsuita said:


> 3 new Honyaki. Hitohira Togashi X Yohei mizu Honyaki. From L-R:white 2, blue 2, white 1
> View attachment 89682
> 
> 
> I already have a Togashi X Tosa blue 1 Honyaki yanagi from @pkjames at Knives & Stones , so now my Togashi set is compelete lol
> 
> View attachment 89683



only 3?? you should have gotten 5 or 10 at least.


----------



## Bert2368

Let's go slumming and see what is down there in the gutter...

A Fuji Narihira FC-90 150mm honesuki.
















I wanted to try a honesuki and see how the profile works for me. Didn't want to break the bank- this dealer second was about $35 delivered, had some small scratches on the handle from rattling around in the cheesy plastic/cardboard sleeve it came packed in. Blade was SHARP as it came from the box, shaved my arm and went through paper effortlessly but grind was a bit uneven, I sharpened it before trying it on food. Shapton glass 400 to get the bevel looking as I thought it should then Shapton 2,000 pro, deburr with a cork, strop lightly on copier paper left a bit of toothyness for cutting raw meat.
Maker doesn't say exactly what the steel is or hardness. "Special Molybdenum steel" "Fine Molybdenum steel" and occasionally "Special Molybdenum-Vanadium steel" or "a well chosen Molybdenum-Vanadium steel" are all that I see online. If I had to guess? AUS-8 hardened to around 58 RHC behaves on my stones and holds an edge similarly to this blade.


Tried it first trimming fat from a very fatty brisket, edge is still quite useable after cutting 3.5 lb. off. I will get a whole chicken and see what working around bones does to the edge next-


----------



## Jville

Totally agree, it's like bro do you even honyaki?


inferno said:


> only 3?? you should have gotten 5 or 10 at least.


----------



## RockyBasel

Jville said:


> Totally agree, it's like bro do you even honyaki?


Ha! I don’t even have a single on


----------



## ma_sha1

The Mario 225 has landed 

l can’t help but jump into some immediate test cuts. Yup, it glided through carrots & split the cabbage with ease . I already know just by running my finger over, similar to Toyama grind but the knife is thinner.

The ironwood handle is a bit hazy, any suggestions how to polish it out? I briefly tried 3000 sand paper grit but made no difference.


----------



## RockyBasel

ma_sha1 said:


> The Mario 225 has landed
> 
> l can’t help but jump into some immediate test cuts. Yup, it glided through carrots & split the cabbage with ease . I already know just by running my finger over, similar to Toyama grind but the knife is thinner.
> 
> The ironwood handle is a bit hazy, any suggestions how to polish it out? I briefly tried 3000 sand paper grit but made no difference.
> View attachment 90074
> View attachment 90071
> View attachment 90072
> View attachment 90073
> View attachment 90075



looks like a Toyoma - perhaps a more refined one. I don’t know Mario - tried to google, but so many Mario’s out there making knives including Mario batali- luckily I was able to dine at Babbo in NYC towards the end of last year or January 2020, just before pandemic hit. Some amazing Barolo and Brunello was consumed that night.

Would love to check out his knives online - not batali but this Mario


----------



## ma_sha1

RockyBasel said:


> looks like a Toyoma - perhaps a more refined one. I don’t know Mario - tried to google, but so many Mario’s out there making knives including Mario batali- luckily I was able to dine at Babbo in NYC towards the end of last year or January 2020, just before pandemic hit. Some amazing Barolo and Brunello was consumed that night.
> 
> Would love to check out his knives online - not batali but this Mario



There’s a few Mario making knives, but this is The Mario: Mario Ingoglia


----------



## parbaked

RockyBasel said:


> Would love to check out his knives online - not batali but this Mario


That Mario hasn't been allowed near Babbo for a while...
This Mario makes knives: Login • Instagram


----------



## RockyBasel

parbaked said:


> That Mario hasn't been allowed near Babbo for a while...
> This Mario makes knives: Login • Instagram



i know! He is completely cancelled.

food is not what it used to be back in the day, but not too bad either. I personally prefer Misi in Brooklyn when it comes to Italian fare in NYC

if any of these joints survive- Prune, a good eatery in LES closed


----------



## ma_sha1

About The other Mario, the paragraph below is more than what I need to read:

“Mario Batali raves about Miller's knives, which she hand-makes in her Brooklyn workshop; he owns seven of them, according to a tweet he posted earlier this summer. And the crew at Eleven Madison Park is equally as obsessed. They commissioned an entire set for the restaurant's kitchen a few years back”


----------



## RockyBasel

ma_sha1 said:


> About The other Mario, the paragraph below is more than what I need to read:
> 
> “Mario Batali raves about Miller's knives, which she hand-makes in her Brooklyn workshop; he owns seven of them, according to a tweet he posted earlier this summer. And the crew at Eleven Madison Park is equally as obsessed. They commissioned an entire set for the restaurant's kitchen a few years back”



cannot Clearly decipher What you mean...... Meaning you are not a Batali fan because he likes Miller Knives? i am not the sharpest knife in the drawer at times (pun unintended)


----------



## parbaked

_"I love my Chelsea Miller knives because they remind me of two of my favorite things - beautiful women and mounds of grated Parmigiano Reggiano, the king of cheeses"
MB_


----------



## chiffonodd

Just received my new Yoshikane Amekiri 240 SKD gyuto from K&S US. This one is on the heavier/beefier end of the Sanjo midweights, though it is still ridiculously thin behind the edge (see choil shot below).

Ebony handle, horn ferrule.
















And here it is next to my Gengetsu 240 w#2 for comparison sake:






Differences in profile are exaggerated by the angle of the knives in the photo. They both have pretty generous flat spots, similar pointy tip.

The grind is also similar although the Yoshi starts out a bit beefier and tapers even thinner than the gengetsu. In general, this knife feels to me like a heavier, taller, and longer version of the gengetsu, but with a more aggressive taper to match -- kinda like the gengetsu's older brother.

It might just be a catch and release for me. I've got a kashima sanjo coming in from cleancut that kind of rounds out the sanjo mid-weights for me. It's heavier than the gengetsu but lighter than the amekiri. After I've got all three in hand, I'll decide which one to keep. Probably the gengetsu since I've already been using and loving it . . . also I think I tend to like a knife that is a bit lighter and shorter than the Amekiri.

Amekiri stats, per K&S US:

*Weight:* 193g
*Length:* 245mm
*Height :* 50mm
*Width of Spine above Heel:* 3.8mm
*Width of Spine at Middle:* 1.6mm
*Width of Spine 1cm from the Tip:* 0.60mm

*Steel:* SKD core w/ stainless cladding, 63 HRc

*Handle:* Ebony with horn ferrule (K&S)


----------



## M1k3

And yet the Amekiri, Gengetsu and Kashima all feel similar, related


----------



## chiffonodd

M1k3 said:


> And yet the Amekiri, Gengetsu and Kashima all feel similar, related



Yes they all have a distinctly yoshi vibe, could be same in house, could be smiths who worked for yoshikane previously. Dunno. All I know is that these three knives (at least the models/steels I ordered) seem to occupy a bit of a spectrum on the midweight scale.

Gengetsu w#2 is the lightest and shortest:

*Weight:* 154g
*Length:* 239mm
*Height :* 48mm
*Width of Spine above Heel:* 3.26mm
*Width of Spine at Middle:* 1.96mm
*Width of Spine 1cm from the Tip:* 0.70mm

The kashima sanjo is a bit more knife:

*Weight:* 184g
*Length:* 240mm
*Height :* 48mm
*Width of Spine above Heel:* ???
*Width of Spine at Middle:* ???
*Width of Spine 1cm from the Tip:* ???

^ grind width not specified on cleancut website, but probably comparable given available photos.

And the yoshi amekiri SKD is the biggest of the trio:

*Weight:* 193g
*Length:* 245mm
*Height :* 50mm
*Width of Spine above Heel:* 3.8mm
*Width of Spine at Middle:* 1.6mm
*Width of Spine 1cm from the Tip:* 0.60mm 

So the weight difference between the gengetsu (~155g) and yoshi (~195g) is substantial. Definitely noticeable in hand. I'll update when I get my kashima sanjo but it's obviously gonna fall somewhere in between. Waiting to see if the kashima is the sweetspot for me or if I've already found it with the gengetsu.


----------



## Jville

parbaked said:


> _"I love my Chelsea Miller knives because they remind me of two of my favorite things - beautiful women and mounds of grated Parmigiano Reggiano, the king of cheeses"
> MB_


*** , How could anyone take that seriously. Im curious if he said this before or after he got in trouble. Im assuming before. Another testament that being an amazing chef doesn't necessarily make you very knowledgeable at knives. I wonder if she just ever laughs at all the suckers that buy her expensive cheesegraters. I think she should grab some small wheels and start making high end pizza cutters. She'd make a killing.


----------



## ian

Jville said:


> *** , How could anyone take that seriously. Im curious if he said this before or after he got in trouble. Im assuming before. Another testament that being an amazing chef doesn't necessarily make you very knowledgeable at knives. I wonder if she just ever laughs at all the suckers that buy her expensive cheesegraters. I think she should grab some small wheels and start making high end pizza cutters. She'd make a killing.



I’m gonna bet that parbaked made that quote up.


----------



## tchan001

I'd take a knife from Haley Derosier over one from Chelsea Miller any day of the week. 

Not the I've ever had a chance to get one.


----------



## Jville

ian said:


> I’m gonna bet that parbaked made that quote up.


If he did, kudos to him. I could totally see him saying that and oiling his Chelsea Millers with some fine EVOO.


----------



## daddy yo yo

chiffonodd said:


> Yes they all have a distinctly yoshi vibe, could be same in house, could be smiths who worked for yoshikane previously. Dunno. All I know is that these three knives (at least the models/steels I ordered) seem to occupy a bit of a spectrum on the midweight scale.
> 
> Gengetsu w#2 is the lightest and shortest:
> 
> *Weight:* 154g
> *Length:* 239mm
> *Height :* 48mm
> *Width of Spine above Heel:* 3.26mm
> *Width of Spine at Middle:* 1.96mm
> *Width of Spine 1cm from the Tip:* 0.70mm
> 
> The kashima sanjo is a bit more knife:
> 
> *Weight:* 184g
> *Length:* 240mm
> *Height :* 48mm
> *Width of Spine above Heel:* ???
> *Width of Spine at Middle:* ???
> *Width of Spine 1cm from the Tip:* ???
> 
> ^ grind width not specified on cleancut website, but probably comparable given available photos.
> 
> And the yoshi amekiri SKD is the biggest of the trio:
> 
> *Weight:* 193g
> *Length:* 245mm
> *Height :* 50mm
> *Width of Spine above Heel:* 3.8mm
> *Width of Spine at Middle:* 1.6mm
> *Width of Spine 1cm from the Tip:* 0.60mm
> 
> So the weight difference between the gengetsu (~155g) and yoshi (~195g) is substantial. Definitely noticeable in hand. I'll update when I get my kashima sanjo but it's obviously gonna fall somewhere in between. Waiting to see if the kashima is the sweetspot for me or if I've already found it with the gengetsu.


Most of the weight difference may come from handles, burnt chestnut (Gengetsu) is way lighter than that K&S ebony handle (Yoshikane).


----------



## Rom

aboynamedsuita said:


> 3 new Honyaki. Hitohira Togashi X Yohei mizu Honyaki. From L-R:white 2, blue 2, white 1
> View attachment 89682
> 
> 
> I already have a Togashi X Tosa blue 1 Honyaki yanagi from @pkjames at Knives & Stones , so now my Togashi set is compelete lol
> 
> View attachment 89683


Wow! You have some really nice knives!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Comet 52100. Thanks to @RolfK who made it happen!


----------



## RockyBasel

Jville said:


> If he did, kudos to him. I could totally see him saying that and oiling his Chelsea Millers with some fine EVOO.



haha. I just checked out her website and her knives are not for me, but I applaud the fact that she is pursuing her passion and making knives in an almost entirely male dominated industry. For that reason alone, I am glad she is getting support from NYC establishments like Batali -‘of course, he may have ulterior motives, but I wish Chelsea the best and great to see women in the knife making business.


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> Comet 52100.


Handle needs to be more beige. Currently it's gorgeous.


----------



## Carl Kotte

juice said:


> Handle needs to be more beige. Currently it's gorgeous.


No one tells emperor beige when there should be more or less beige. When or what to beige is up to the emperor, and the emperor only.


----------



## RolfK

Carl Kotte said:


> Comet 52100


It’s a beauty! Hope you like it


----------



## orangehero

RockyBasel said:


> making knives in an almost entirely male dominated industry. For that reason alone, I am glad she is getting support from NYC establishments like Batali -‘of course, he may have ulterior motives, but I wish Chelsea the best and great to see women in the knife making business.



I find this kind of thinking insulting to talented and skilled female knifemakers. CM is an "artist" playing at making knife-like objects. Although there is art in knifemaking, it is also a craft and there are standards and advanced techniques of craftsmanship. Please compare a CM "knife" to something made by a true knifemaker (and in my opinion a far more talented artist) like Haley DeRosiers. The differences in knifemaking knowledge, skills, techniques, and experience can hardly be compared.


----------



## tchan001

I would certainly prefer the latter.


----------



## crocca86

orangehero said:


> I find this kind of thinking insulting to talented and skilled female knifemakers. CM is an "artist" playing at making knife-like objects. Although there is art in knifemaking, it is also a craft and there are standards and advanced techniques of craftsmanship. Please compare a CM "knife" to something made by a true knifemaker (and in my opinion a far more talented artist) like Haley DeRosiers. The differences in knifemaking knowledge, skills, techniques, and experience can hardly be compared.


That’s a funny looking cheese grater


----------



## Jville

RockyBasel said:


> haha. I just checked out her website and her knives are not for me, but I applaud the fact that she is pursuing her passion and making knives in an almost entirely male dominated industry. For that reason alone, I am glad she is getting support from NYC establishments like Batali -‘of course, he may have ulterior motives, but I wish Chelsea the best and great to see women in the knife making business.



I agree with Orangehero. Having her as a token female making garbage knives is no bueno. This isnt doing women any favors. Equal rights is about equality. That means that you are judged on your work not that your a female making knives. People aren't clowning on her, because she is a female. They are clowning on her, because her knives are a joke. I dont applaud the famous restaurants at all for enabling her. Its just a different kind of marketing bs like Kamikoto. Mizuki Mori does the MM line for konosuke and no one says anything bad about her work. There are also alot of other female blacksmiths that should probably be getting more attention than her. Miller found a way to market herself. Its a free market, so congrats to her on being able to sell her overpriced cheesegraters.


----------



## tchan001

CM is basically marketing her beauty and associating her products with her beauty. Hence you have a buyer of her products buying them because they first remind him of beautiful women.

_"I love my Chelsea Miller knives because they remind me of two of my favorite things - beautiful women and mounds of grated Parmigiano Reggiano, the king of cheeses"
MB_


----------



## ian

@parbaked, soon enough that quote is going to end up in Mario Batali’s official biography.


----------



## parbaked

orangehero said:


> I find this kind of thinking insulting to talented and skilled female knifemakers like Haley DeRosiers.



Not to mention:
Vanessa Martin, who was taught by Haley
Andrea Lisch
Moriah Cowles


----------



## RockyBasel

Jville said:


> I agree with Orangehero. Having her as a token female making garbage knives is no bueno. This isnt doing women any favors. Equal rights is about equality. That means that you are judged on your work not that your a female making knives. People aren't clowning on her, because she is a female. They are clowning on her, because her knives are a joke. I dont applaud the famous restaurants at all for enabling her. Its just a different kind of marketing bs like Kamikoto. Mizuki Mori does the MM line for konosuke and no one says anything bad about her work. There are also alot of other female blacksmiths that should probably be getting more attention than her. Miller found a way to market herself. Its a free market, so congrats to her on being able to sell her overpriced cheesegraters.


Whoa! clearly stepped into something. I don’t like to be critical of someone whose knives I have not used - yes, they look awful, but am just taking a positive stand her on striving entrepreneurs from Brooklyn - represent.

Absolutely agree on the quality questions on her knives, as I watched some of her videos. But I still applaud her for effort, but of course I would not buy her knives as I seek something different - Toyama fan here.

look, all good points. I did not even know about MIzuki Mori at Konosuke. That’s good to know, and glad to hear that there are good women knife-smiths out there.

she is the first one I have ever heard about, and from the raucous reaction I caused, clearly the forum feels that her knives are all press (PR) and no substance

but still have to give it to her for being a good marketer - succeeding while making crap knives (I Completely believe the forum in regard to the quality of her knives)


----------



## RockyBasel

On other matters, this came in today - love this knife, great balance, substance - have not tried it yet, but love it already


----------



## Garm

RockyBasel said:


> On other matters, this came in today - love this knife, great balance, substance - have not tried it yet, but love it already
> 
> View attachment 90140
> View attachment 90141
> View attachment 90142


What is it?


----------



## parbaked

tchan001 said:


> CM is basically marketing her beauty and associating her products with her beauty. Hence you have a buyer of her products buying them because they first remind him of beautiful women.
> 
> _"I love my Chelsea Miller knives because they remind me of two of my favorite things - beautiful women and mounds of grated Parmigiano Reggiano, the king of cheeses"
> MB_


Mr Chan: 有冇搞錯
Please do not believe everything you read on the internet.
Batali is famous for saying _"Parmigiano Reggiano, the king of cheeses". _
The other stuff is embellished_..._


----------



## Garm

Massimo Bottura also uses CM knives, and being from Emilia-Romagna, he's said his body is constituted of Parmigiano cheese(and Balsamic vinegar). Is there a pattern emerging here..?

While I agree they look terrible, has anyone here used a CM knife?


----------



## parbaked

Garm said:


> Massimo Bottura also uses CM knives,


Her publicist said he has one...never said he's used it...please stop calling them knives.


----------



## Jville

Garm said:


> Massimo Bottura also uses CM knives, and being from Emilia-Romagna, he's said his body is constituted of Parmigiano cheese(and Balsamic vinegar). Is there a pattern emerging here..?
> 
> While I agree they look terrible, has anyone here used a CM knife?


I would generally not hate on a knife that I haven't used, but there are instances that spark the emotion this being one of them. I would definetely be down to try one and I would give it a fair shake. If I was wrong, I don't mind admitting it. But there is no way I'm putting out my hard earned money to try one.


----------



## Corradobrit1

crocca86 said:


> That’s a funny looking cheese grater


How dare you. Its a nifty horse hoof rasp


----------



## tchan001

parbaked said:


> Mr Chan: 有冇搞錯
> Please do not believe everything you read on the internet.
> Batali is famous for saying _"Parmigiano Reggiano, the king of cheeses". _
> The other stuff is embellished_..._


Whether the quote is true or not, my opinion on her marketing still stands.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Garm said:


> While I agree they look terrible, has anyone here used a CM knife?


----------



## Jville

parbaked said:


> Mr Chan: 有冇搞錯
> Please do not believe everything you read on the internet.
> Batali is famous for saying _"Parmigiano Reggiano, the king of cheeses". _
> The other stuff is embellished_..._


 _"Parmigiano Reggiano, the king of cheeses, and Chelsea Miller the Queen of blacksmiths." MB_


----------



## valgard

Carl Kotte said:


> Comet 52100. Thanks to @RolfK who made it happen! View attachment 90123
> View attachment 90124


Nice! I was the original owner of this one. That one is a workhorse! Lovely steel.


----------



## Carl Kotte

valgard said:


> Nice! I was the original owner of this one. That one is a workhorse! Lovely steel.


Finally I own one of your old knives! 

and...pm sent!


----------



## RockyBasel

Garm said:


> What is it?



Yoshikazu Tanaka Blue Damascus Gyuto 240 mm 181 gm


----------



## Garm

parbaked said:


> Her publicist said he has one...never said he's used it...please stop calling them knives.


Whoa.. I really need to start using smileys or something in my less than serious posts.
Point taken. CM "tools made for cutting food"?


----------



## Garm

RockyBasel said:


> Yoshikazu Tanaka Blue Damascus Gyuto 240 mm 181 gm


Sweet! Is that from JNS?
Looks great.


----------



## RockyBasel

Garm said:


> Sweet! Is that from JNS?
> Looks great.


Yup Maksim’s sale - got this 40% off


----------



## parbaked

Funny coincidence, the quote I made up and attributed to Batali was inspired by this quote from Bottura:

"_Beautiful women, a mountain of grated cheese, that's the secret of life._"
- Massimo Bottura

Back OT...new to me from BST:
Aogami 2 - Nickel - 1020 forged up by Jezz at Oblivion Blades





I've been wanting to try Jezz's steel but balked at shipping from Australia.
Stoked to pick this up on BST...good stuff!


----------



## tostadas

crocca86 said:


> That’s a funny looking cheese grater



That's insulting to all cheese graters.


----------



## orangehero

Jville said:


> I would generally not hate on a knife that I haven't used, but there are instances that spark the emotion this being one of them. I would definetely be down to try one and I would give it a fair shake. If I was wrong, I don't mind admitting it. But there is no way I'm putting out my hard earned money to try one.



I can put an edge on a farrier's rasp and send it to you to try it out, just pay for the rasp and shipping.


----------



## Jville

orangehero said:


> I can put an edge on a farrier's rasp and send it to you to try it out, just pay for the rasp and shipping.


PM sent


----------



## M1k3

orangehero said:


> I can put an edge on a farrier's rasp and send it to you to try it out, just pay for the rasp and shipping.


Needs to be reclaimed. Even better if it's from your parents farm.


----------



## valgard

Not new knives, but they got new matching pants. L-R Halcyonforge wrought iron dammy sanmai, huon pine. Halcyonforge wrought iron, ironwood. Kochi with machi, burnt chestnut.


----------



## Jville

valgard said:


> Not new knives, but they got new matching pants. L-R Halcyonforge wrought iron dammy sanmai, huon pine. Halcyonforge wrought iron, ironwood. Kochi with machi, burnt chestnut.
> View attachment 90195
> View attachment 90196
> View attachment 90197
> View attachment 90198
> View attachment 90199
> View attachment 90200
> View attachment 90201
> View attachment 90202


Those look really nice!! I especially like the huon pine, which im not familiar with.


----------



## ModRQC

*Ittetsu – Kurouchi White #1 Gyuto 180mm*
330 / 200 / *188 *…* 46 */ 39 / 30 … *2.8* / 1.8 / 1.8 / *1 *…* +15 *…* 142g *… ****

Long *(Total/Blade/Edge)… *High *(Heel/Half/Tip -35)…* Thick *(Heel/Half/Tip -35/Tip -10)... *Balance *(Chin = 0)… *Weight*_…* Cutting OOTB *_( *** Poor* ** *Avg **** *Good* ***** Great)






*FIT & FINISH: 4/6

Handle: 1.5/2*
_Aesthetics, Ergonomics_

The handle is a single piece unit made of walnut, with beautiful patterns from the grain, tapering down from the butt, perfectly sculpted and chamfered. 






It is, however, too bulky for optimal comfort. I have a soft spot for Wa handles when it comes to ergonomics because I find a (generally) longer neck to provide flexibility for finger placement; with this handle however the only really comfortable grip is pinching at the balance point, where the handle is further back and doesn’t impact comfort much (to me at least), or a hammer grip which I never use. Being a short blade with only slight forward balance, I prefer my pinch however to be right at the neck in this case, and I sure do see a good bit of sanding down the line to get it feeling just right. It is bulkier than all my other octagonals so far, or this wouldn’t be a problem. I’ve done a few preps since and it is no big deal, just odd feeling.






*Blade: 1.5/2*
_Choil, Spine_

Some attention was put into easing the choil. While I’m pretty glad they did it, and a very smooth job where feeling is concerned, there are ungainly grinding marks left exposed on the side, and funnily enough for a knife pretending to be symmetrical, the smoothing was done mostly on the right side; on the left side the angle is still quite rough – but no grinding marks! We’ll see the final beveling is also biased. Nothing new under the sun that shines upon J-knives.






The spine here was actually chamfered. Then again, if one wants to find fault, it is not the most even job, and doesn’t extend to the whole length of the spine, but at this pricepoint spines and choils aren’t so often eased at all. The chamfering is polished enough to feel very nice, with no sharp angle, and at least extends well beyond the balance point, making sure any pinch placement benefits from it.

The overall forging and cutting to shape doesn’t show any irregularity. I think half a point on the choil – where it should have been a full point, had a bit more care been applied to the job – and a full point on the spine does it justice.

*Finish: 1/2*
_Aesthetics, Maintenance_

To me, the actual finish of the Ittetsu is its weakest point: the Kurouchi is not very consistent, the cladding line ill-defined, the beveling finish another inconsistent pattern of hazy without much appeal, with areas where the faces were abraded in the process too leaving whitish spotting over the KU. Compared to two other iron clad KU of relatively similar pricepoint in my experience though, this is more or less average presentation.

I do like that the KU is wear resistant – Moritaka’s wasn’t – and I kind of like its pale blue-gray, golden-green oily hues coloring. Underneath we have an almost Nashiji finish in some places… and a scaly aspect in others. In the end it looks alright enough to not be bothered much by the inconsistencies, and primitive enough to give that rough sense of the forging KUs excel at.






For maintenance, I’d say it’s half good and half kind of bad. The KU itself is impervious to discoloration from the tainted juices reacting from the core – and also to extensive dishrag scrubbing with very hot water and soap. The oily hues may shift a bit with the latter treatment, which is nice. However, the White core is quite reactive as we would expect it to be, and the bare iron cladding of the bevels is just way too keen on taking brownish discoloration from contact with the tainted juices. Forcing a patina/etching the blade here seems to be the only way towards easy maintenance.

I think half a point per criterion sounds about right.


*EXPERIENCE: 3.5/4

Box: 0.5/1*
_Aesthetics vs. Safeguarding




_

The box is very nice and sturdy. It seems to me to be the very same one used by Mazaki (with the White Kurouchi series at least), with a different printed design obviously: same red felt interior with an insert to snug fit the ferrule. Mazaki had a couple of cards and some literature, here only the knife and it’s VCI fold. These boxes also have a layer of foam underneath the cover to prevent the knife moving around. This is all nice, but pretty much your standard issue J-knife box in terms of safeguarding and materials; first impressions aren’t anything magical neither, especially with the oversized box where the small Gyuto looked at a loss.

*Performance: 3/3*
_Profile, Geometry, Grind_

This is where all minor sins can be forgiven, and in this case they will, for this knife is an absolute delight to use, and also just about perfect where it matters the most.

Where profile is concerned, we have a short Gyuto that isn’t just belly and can push cut effectively on average size stuff and small stacks, yet we have a fair bit of a curve to the tip for rock chopping. To me this is a Santoku with elevated rocking abilities and tip work, and that was really the goal of the experience: to supplant my affection towards Santokus for shorter blades.






The geometry of the Ittetsu just works great. If geometry cuts, then that is a tremendously sharp one, because no food I tried to cut, would that be carrots, celery, onions, stack of leaves, garlic, peppers or cooked poultry, managed to make it wedge, resist it or otherwise make the cut feel subpar– knife just goes through, again and again, leaving clean cuts behind. Admittedly one of the best OOTB edges I ever experienced, but then again, sharp doesn’t mean anything without geometry, and this one still amazes me.






The grind, “according to legend”, is the work of Abe-san, former head sharpener with Yoshimi Kato, now a loose gun. Don’t know about the veracity of any of that, but he or someone sure did amazing beveling here – where performance is concerned. This is the kind of final work a knife from Moritaka’s shop would benefit from tremendously – but I guess too that the makers for Ittetsu have the common sense not to leave shoulders so low to begin with.






A perfect score in this section is something I am ready to compromise a few other things for – the Ittetsu represents that kind of extreme balance.

Of course, a spine shot is regulatory here, but all it shows is a faux taper, from 2.8mm to 1.8mm well before the middle of the blade, and keeping at 1.8 until the very last 15mm or so - making for a rather thick tip. The knife, however, feels nowhere near thick in use, where even the tip feels laser like and nimble.







*Overall Score: 7.5/10

Personal take:* In some ways it’s the roughest bit of forging that entered my kitchen, akin to my Moritaka, and yet has nice finishing touches where it matters and ranks right at the top as one of the best performing knives in my collection – or that I ever had the chance to try period. The question is: was I mostly lucky, because I feel the balance to greatness here is somewhat fragile…


Be well folks!


----------



## valgard

Jville said:


> Those look really nice!! I especially like the huon pine, which im not familiar with.


Huon pine is such a wonderful timber from Australia, and it smell so freaking good! Huon pine has amazing looking detailed structure, and lots of colour depth variation. One of my favorite timbers, definitely my favorite light coloured timber.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

valgard said:


> Not new knives, but they got new matching pants. L-R Halcyonforge wrought iron dammy sanmai, huon pine. Halcyonforge wrought iron, ironwood. Kochi with machi, burnt chestnut.
> View attachment 90195
> View attachment 90196
> View attachment 90197
> View attachment 90198
> View attachment 90199
> View attachment 90200
> View attachment 90201
> View attachment 90202


Those are gorgeous man. I use those exact same microfiber towels haha.


----------



## BillHanna

@ModRQC I bought the same knife at the end of May. It's my second gyuto (Shinko Seilan KU 210). I really enjoy using it, but I have to send it out to get fixed. I chipped it, then tried my first repair. Yikes. The chip was user error, not anything to worry about. I'm glad your review confirmed my feelings, since I am very new to all of this.


----------



## Corradobrit1

valgard said:


> Not new knives, but they got new matching pants. L-R Halcyonforge wrought iron dammy sanmai, huon pine. Halcyonforge wrought iron, ironwood. Kochi with machi, burnt chestnut.View attachment 90199


Whats the ferrule and pin made from?


----------



## ModRQC

BillHanna said:


> @ModRQC I bought the same knife at the end of May. It's my second gyuto (Shinko Seilan KU 210). I really enjoy using it, but I have to send it out to get fixed. I chipped it, then tried my first repair. Yikes. The chip was user error, not anything to worry about. I'm glad your review confirmed my feelings, since I am very new to all of this.



It’s a great knife; then again I wouldn’t just go and splurge any more dollars on a « real » 210-240 from that series, or from that maker in fact. They soon fall into the « there’s much better out there at this price » category. This small Gyuto was just the perfect pricepoint with a rebate for what I was aiming for with this purchase, though, and a big surprise in how much I just love it.

I’m sorry for your situation - hope the repair isn’t too expensive. 

Where did you grab your Shinko?


----------



## juice

parbaked said:


> I've been wanting to try Jezz's steel but balked at shipping from Australia.


Yeah, it's like this for anything we want to buy, ever.


----------



## BillHanna

K&S Australia

Yeah. I'll be fine if it ends a 170ish petty. I'll just get another gyuto. feed the habit.


----------



## valgard

Corradobrit1 said:


> Whats the ferrule and pin made from?


On the ironwood knife? Ferrule is fossil oosik, pin is antler (I think from reindeer but can't remember)


----------



## parbaked

valgard said:


> (I think from reindeer but can't remember)


I'm pretty sure it's unicorn...I think I remember an IG post...


----------



## Corradobrit1

valgard said:


> On the ironwood knife? Ferrule is fossil oosik, pin is antler (I think from reindeer but can't remember)


Ah thought it looked like walrus willy. Odd but its never really appealed.


----------



## ma_sha1

Corradobrit1 said:


> Ah thought it looked like walrus willy. Odd but its never really appealed.



Haha, I had to agree. Half of the joy holding a knife is the imagination it inspires. What kind of imagination would be there holding this?


----------



## valgard




----------



## inferno

valgard said:


> Not new knives, but they got new matching pants. L-R Halcyonforge wrought iron dammy sanmai, huon pine. Halcyonforge wrought iron, ironwood. Kochi with machi, burnt chestnut.
> View attachment 90195
> View attachment 90196
> View attachment 90197
> View attachment 90198
> View attachment 90199
> View attachment 90200
> View attachment 90201
> View attachment 90202



whats the drak/light stripy saya made out of? it looks like betlehem olive but is it??


----------



## valgard

inferno said:


> whats the drak/light stripy saya made out of? it looks like betlehem olive but is it??


Ironwood


----------



## RockyBasel

valgard said:


> View attachment 90242



love the limerick. The baculum (Oosik) is common in many creatures including gorillas and some monkeys. the largest oosik ever found was 1.4 meters (typically they are 20-24 cm). This whopper was actually a fossil baculum (penile bone) from an extinct species of Walrus. I suspect this Specimen‘s smile was even more sly.


----------



## ma_sha1

Should we be surprised that the species who put the penis ahead of their brain is now extinct?


----------



## RockyBasel

ma_sha1 said:


> Should we be surprised that the species who put the penis ahead of their brain is now extinct?



The Oosik enabled longer mating bouts, and mating on demand (bye bye viagra), but did not save the species from extinction. This is true 

Why nature did not provide intelligence, and a Baculum together is for the reason you posted above - it’s one or the other


----------



## IsoJ

This little petty arrived today from UK


----------



## hien

my first nenox


----------



## CA_cook

Honerabi said:


> Beautiful knife, all the better with the super blue steel. What kind of wood is the handle made from? I went for one of his colored Damascus gyuto's with the bone handle. I suspect that generally the knives aren't honed to maximum sharpness before being shipped. It's a safety issue. The customer get's to do that.


I think it is ironwood. I’m not sure I’m liking it all that much. The hammered finish dimples rub my knuckles when I chop. Other than that, a flawless performer after finishing the edge on water stones followed by a leather strop.


----------



## tchan001

hien said:


> View attachment 90307
> View attachment 90309
> my first nenox


What are the different handles made of?


----------



## childermass

Heiji 210 Sujihiki in semi stainless. Unfortunately I will have to wait a little longer on it as I just added a 180 Nakiri to my order this week.
Mr. Heiji thinks he will be done by Christmas so this will be my present to myself this year.


----------



## RockyBasel

childermass said:


> View attachment 90354
> Heiji 210 Sujihiki in semi stainless. Unfortunately I will have to wait a little longer on it as I just added a 180 Nakiri to my order this week.
> Mr. Heiji thinks he will be done by Christmas so this will be my present to myself this year.



Huge Heiji Fan! I don’t think I have seen a Heiji Sujhiki - looks amazing. I have a semi stainless Gyuto 245mm coming in next week. Post more pics when you get it

Heiji has been non-responsive to me when i use their website. I need their email I think - embedded here somewhere in this forum. Did you find them responsive?


----------



## Carl Kotte

childermass said:


> View attachment 90354
> Heiji 210 Sujihiki in semi stainless. Unfortunately I will have to wait a little longer on it as I just added a 180 Nakiri to my order this week.
> Mr. Heiji thinks he will be done by Christmas so this will be my present to myself this year.


----------



## childermass

RockyBasel said:


> Huge Heiji Fan! I don’t think I have seen a Heiji Sujhiki - looks amazing. I have a semi stainless Gyuto 245mm coming in next week. Post more pics when you get it
> 
> Heiji has been non-responsive to me when i use their website. I need their email I think - embedded here somewhere in this forum. Did you find them responsive?



I will definitely take more pictures once it’s here.

I had no issues communicating with Heiji, got response the next day whenever I wrote a mail. Initial contact was via the homepage as well.


----------



## RockyBasel

childermass said:


> I will definitely take more pictures once it’s here.
> 
> I had no issues communicating with Heiji, got response the next day whenever I wrote a mail. Initial contact was via the homepage as well.



That’s good to know A I think it also depends upon how busy they are. They do make an amazing knife and the steel and HT is something else


----------



## M1k3

RockyBasel said:


> That’s good to know A I think it also depends upon how busy they are. They do make an amazing knife and the steel and HT is something else


I think Heiji works in batches, working on knives and then looking at porn reading emails.


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> I think Heiji works in batches, working on knives and then looking at porn reading emails.


Valuable insights into knifemaking culture, this.


----------



## danemonji

Bill Burke


----------



## RockyBasel

danemonji said:


> Bill Burke
> View attachment 90366


Looks like a work of art 

Not familiar with western producers - if I had to try a western knife maker who would be the equivalent of a Watanabe, To Ya Ma, Heiji, Etc. Who should I go with - would it be Bill Burke?


----------



## tchan001

RockyBasel said:


> Looks like a work of art
> 
> Not familiar with western producers - if I had to try a western knife maker who would be the equivalent of a Watanabe, To Ya Ma, Heiji, Etc. Who should I go with - would it be Bill Burke?


Raquin


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> Raquin



Just so I understand the western landscape of blade-smiths

If toyamanabe Raquin, who would be:

Shig/Kato/TF - sort of high end artisans - which western makers Kind of are the unicorn equivalents

Where would you place Australian, British, Swedish producers - I see their names every so often but know nothing about them - e.g. catcheside, dalman, there is an Austrian producer, forget his name as I am less familiar with western makers


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> Austrian producer, forget his name


Kamon. And don't forget the Germans. Xerxes etc


----------



## MowgFace

Shi.Han KU in 52100. Custom “flatter” profile.

I also asked for a slimmer emoto and no swept back heel (My fingers and dish towels are happy about that).
Working with Shehan was an absolute pleasure.


----------



## ian

RockyBasel said:


> Just so I understand the western landscape of blade-smiths
> 
> If toyamanabe Raquin, who would be:
> 
> Shig/Kato/TF - sort of high end artisans - which western makers Kind of are the unicorn equivalents
> 
> Where would you place Australian, British, Swedish producers - I see their names every so often but know nothing about them - e.g. catcheside, dalman, there is an Austrian producer, forget his name as I am less familiar with western makers



Wat/Toyama are not Raquin. I tried to think of a way to play the western/Japanese knife maker matching game in a way that’s more accurate, but didn’t really come up with much.

Raquin makes sort of rustic looking wide bevel knives that people say cut really well, and which have really nice grippy, comfortable handles. Marko Tsourkan makes knives with fancy fit and finish in either work horse grinds or slight S grinds. Shehan Prull makes very Japanese/traditionally inspired (he apprenticed with Ashi) knives with great middle of the road all purpose grinds and very good heat treatment. Kippington makes knives in a variety of styles that are amazing cutters — he really knows his grinds and shares a lot of that knowledge on KKF. I really like the 1095 steel on the one I have too. Will Catcheside makes great cutters and is particularly well known for his “forged geometry” series, in which only the (rather small) wide bevel is ground, and the rest of the geometry is done with the hammer. (Raquin’s knives are like this too.) These knives are rustic looking and often have a bit of a torpedo shape. (Long flat spot, high tip.) Murray Carter makes rather expensive knives, often with dramatic lamination lines. I’ve only ever held one of them, but I hear a lot of them are very thin and cut well.

I’ll let others comment on Yanick Puig, Benjamin Kamon, Robin Dalman, Andrei Markin, and Jonas Johnsson (Isasmedjan), for instance, since I’ve never seen their knives in person.


----------



## RockyBasel

ian said:


> Wat/Toyama are not Raquin. I tried to think of a way to play the western/Japanese knife maker matching game in a way that’s more accurate, but didn’t really come up with much.
> 
> Raquin makes sort of rustic looking wide bevel knives that people say cut really well, and which have really nice grippy, comfortable handles. Marko Tsourkan makes knives with fancy fit and finish in either work horse grinds or slight S grinds. Shehan Prull makes very Japanese/traditionally inspired (he apprenticed with Ashi) knives with great middle of the road all purpose grinds and very good heat treatment. Kippington makes knives in a variety of styles that are amazing cutters — he really knows his grinds and shares a lot of that knowledge on KKF. I really like the 1095 steel on the one I have too. Will Catcheside makes great cutters and is particularly well known for his “forged geometry” series, in which only the (rather small) wide bevel is ground, and the rest of the geometry is done with the hammer. (Raquin’s knives are like this too.) These knives are rustic looking and often have a bit of a torpedo shape. (Long flat spot, high tip.) Murray Carter makes rather expensive knives, often with dramatic lamination lines. I’ve only ever held one of them, but I hear a lot of them are very thin and cut well.
> 
> I’ll let others comment on Kamon and Dalman, for instance, since I’ve never seen their knives in person.



This is unbelievably helpful - there was another western maker, Scandinavian sounding Puig or something like that. I am wondering whether I should venture forth and try am western maker, but many of them are so expensive and I don’t want to be disappointed. I did hear the Swedes make knives too. The Shi-Han looks almost like some Japanese knives from afar 

I am a Toyama/Heiji/y Tanaka, Togashi fan - superb knives for the price. Just don’t know where to start with western makers.


----------



## RockyBasel

Dalman knives look pretty amazing - just checked out his website


----------



## Twigg

RockyBasel said:


> I did hear the Swedes make knives too.



Could try Isasmedjan from Sweden. I am anxiously awaiting a knife from him right now.


----------



## RockyBasel

Twigg said:


> Could try Isasmedjan from Sweden. I am anxiously awaiting a knife from him right now.


Do send some pics, would love to see. - Dalman is Swedish too, I just learned


----------



## Repjapsteel

RockyBasel said:


> This is unbelievably helpful - there was another western maker, Scandinavian sounding Puig or something like that. I am wondering whether I should venture forth and try am western maker, but many of them are so expensive and I don’t want to be disappointed. I did hear the Swedes make knives too. The Shi-Han looks almost like some Japanese knives from afar
> 
> I am a Toyama/Heiji/y Tanaka, Togashi fan - superb knives for the price. Just don’t know where to start with western makers.


I believe the maker you're thinking of is Yanick Puig and his knives are very popular on this forum.


----------



## RockyBasel

Repjapsteel said:


> I believe the maker you're thinking of is Yanick Puig and his knives are very popular on this forum.


Yup - that’s him


----------



## ian

Yea, I forgot Yanick Puig, Benjamin Kamon, Robin Dalman, Andrei Markin, and Jonas Johnsson (Isasmedjan) above


----------



## Repjapsteel

Here is a list of western makers I think are well praised for their knives and overall well-liked on this forum.
yanickcouteaux
halcyonforge
isasmedjan
Comet knives (currently has stopped making knives but occasionally you can buy some of his work of BTS)
hazenbergknives
tansu knives
kamon knives
bryanraquin
maumasifirearts
oatleyknives
donnguyenknives


----------



## ian

Repjapsteel said:


> Here is a list of western makers I think are well praised for there knives and overall well-liked on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isasmedjan (@isasmedjan) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram (currently has stopped making knives but occasionally you can buy some of his work of BTS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin Kamon (@kamon_knives) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 21K Followers, 1,245 Following, 994 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Benjamin Kamon (@kamon_knives)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com



Man, “Login - Instagram” makes a lot of knives!


----------



## Repjapsteel

ian said:


> Man, “Login - Instagram” makes a lot of knives!


I should have pressed the preview button before submitting LOL


----------



## parbaked

US artisan makers not mentioned:
Salem Staub
Haburn Knives - Ian Rogers
Michael Rader
HHH
Lisch
DesRosiers
Anger Knives

Follow Eating Tools for other artisan makers...


----------



## M1k3

parbaked said:


> US artisan makers not mentioned:
> Salem Staub
> Haburn Knives - Ian Rogers
> Michael Rader
> HHH
> Lisch
> DeRosiers
> Anger Knives
> 
> Follow Eating Tools for other artisan makers...


Don't forget @HSC /// Knives!!


----------



## parbaked

M1k3 said:


> Don't forget @HSC /// Knives!!


Artisan > $1000
Craftsman Craftspeople < $1000


----------



## pleue

Also: 

Devin Thomas
Mario Ignolia (out of production atm)
Tilman Leder
Ian Haburn
Butch Harner
Bloodroot
Billipp
Stephen Fowler


----------



## M1k3

parbaked said:


> Artisan > $1000
> Craftsman < $1000


Oh, I see....


----------



## ian

Craftspeople ftw.


----------



## Mikeadunne

MowgFace said:


> Shi.Han KU in 52100. Custom “flatter” profile.
> 
> I also asked for a slimmer emoto and no swept back heel (My fingers and dish towels are happy about that).
> Working with Shehan was an absolute pleasure.
> View attachment 90371
> 
> View attachment 90372
> 
> View attachment 90373
> 
> View attachment 90374


Every time I see one of these lately I get the urge to sell something off....looks awesome.


----------



## inferno

tchan001 said:


> What are the different handles made of?



i think its dyed and jigged bone. possibly camelbone for the yellow and pink ones.


----------



## parbaked

inferno said:


> i think its dyed and jigged bone. possibly camelbone for the yellow and pink ones.


It's dyed cow shin bone...


----------



## MowgFace

Mikeadunne said:


> Every time I see one of these lately I get the urge to sell something off....looks awesome.



Thats exactly how i felt for awhile. I always liked the aesthetics and had my eyes on them, but within a month i held one at both JKI and Bernal and knew i had to have one. I wasnt crazy about the standard profile, but @labor of love had requested a custom profile and that sealed the deal.

Ive only used it on a couple dinners, but i love it. Could use a full sharpening progression, but im super excited to be able to put it to work.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Another Jiro came in. After months of waiting, I finally got my nakiri. I know there are a lot of guys that are not fans of Jiro but something about his work really draws me in. Eventually i’ll get a couple more. They are a little pricey. Usually not a huge nakiri guy until the pandemic hit. I had an old shiro kamo 180 nakiri that has been beat to crap but still in use at home. Ended up really getting into them. Not enough to have more than a few though.


----------



## Repjapsteel

Robert Lavacca said:


> Another Jiro came in. After months of waiting, I finally got my nakiri. I know there are a lot of guys that are not fans of Jiro but something about his work really draws me in. Eventually i’ll get a couple more. They are a little pricey. Usually not a huge nakiri guy until the pandemic hit. I had an old shiro kamo 180 nakiri that has been beat to crap but still in use at home. Ended up really getting into them. Not enough to have more than a few though.


Care to explain why some people don't like Jiro because I've seen a lot of praise for it.


----------



## Ryndunk

I add one more. Marko Tsourkan


----------



## Barmoley

MowgFace said:


> Shi.Han KU in 52100. Custom “flatter” profile.
> 
> I also asked for a slimmer emoto and no swept back heel (My fingers and dish towels are happy about that).
> Working with Shehan was an absolute pleasure.
> View attachment 90371
> 
> View attachment 90372
> 
> View attachment 90373
> 
> View attachment 90374


Very nice. Profile looks great, what are the dimensions?


----------



## Caleb Cox

A Katsura gyuto blade in AUS10 I snagged off Amazon, 210mm, 49mm tall. Thin, light, sharp and priced well. Handle I made from rosewood burl and yak horn.


----------



## zizirex

Am i am officially joining the TFTFTFTFTFTFTFTFTFTFTFTF club.

I gotta say it cuts really nice and Kireha is nicely even and polished.






this will be my project knife, as I will rehandle the scales.


----------



## MowgFace

Barmoley said:


> Very nice. Profile looks great, what are the dimensions?



239 x 54. 
4mm spine at the handle
3mm above the heel
2.5mm midway
2mm where the KU meets the grind near the tip. 

I don’t have a scale, but it’s definitely heavier than my Kochi that are listed at 191g. For sure the heaviest Gyuto I have, and at 54mm, the tallest.

In the “why tall knives?” Thread, I said that my preference leans in the 48-52ish range. While being the beefiest Gyuto I have it doesn’t feel unwieldy at all. I guess it shines truth to those saying it doesn’t matter as long as it fits the knife.

I’m for sure still in the honeymoon phase, but at this point 10/10 would buy again.


----------



## labor of love

Yeah that Shihan looks pretty fantastic @MowgFace 
Happy for you


----------



## juice

labor of love said:


> Yeah that Shihan looks pretty fantastic @MowgFace


Yeah, we need a  react


----------



## NO ChoP!

Scooped up from bst. Okada takobiki. Gave it a little snakewood love. Cool knife; f&f a little lacking, but very unique.


----------



## RockyBasel

parbaked said:


> US artisan makers not mentioned:
> Salem Staub
> Haburn Knives - Ian Rogers
> Michael Rader
> HHH
> Lisch
> DesRosiers
> Anger Knives
> 
> Follow Eating Tools for other artisan makers...



I noticed you did not mention Chelsea Miller


----------



## RockyBasel

Repjapsteel said:


> Here is a list of western makers I think are well praised for their knives and overall well-liked on this forum.
> yanickcouteaux
> halcyonforge
> isasmedjan
> Comet knives (currently has stopped making knives but occasionally you can buy some of his work of BTS)
> hazenbergknives
> tansu knives
> kamon knives
> bryanraquin
> maumasifirearts
> oatleyknives
> donnguyenknives



Great list, extremely helpful - thanks


----------



## chiffonodd

Oh hello beautiful! My quest to explore the sanjo mid-weights continues, this time with a kashima sanjo w#2 240, stainless clad, from cleancut. Like the other sanjo mid-weights, this one feels very nimble in hand but still has some meat at the spine, with a wicked taper both longitudinally and toward the edge. Perhaps what makes this particular package standout from others is the half-round handle, with a three-beveled top and rounded bottom. Very nicely presenting enju wood, horn ferrule and end cap.


----------



## RockyBasel

It is a beauty - I just checked it out on Cleancut. It’s 184 gm, nice weight. Looks like Yoshikane made it

I am close to pulling the trigger on a yoshikane frlm cleancut - with a very similar profile


----------



## chiffonodd

RockyBasel said:


> It is a beauty - I just checked it out on Cleancut. It’s 184 gm, nice weight. Looks like Yoshikane made it
> 
> I am close to pulling the trigger on a yoshikane frlm cleancut - with a very similar profile



Yes the more I try / research, the more I'm zeroing in on the sanjo mid-weight class as the knife (type) for me. Wakui, yoshi, gengetsu, etc... I think this style of gyuto is the best all-around performing production knife in the price bracket. It has everything I look for: thin pointy tip, aggressive taper, nice flat spot, and light and nimble with a bit of meat at the spine for more substantial in-hand feel and control. What's not to love??


----------



## LostHighway

A few more makers (by reputation not personal experience) who seem to have missed the prior lists:
Marius Smide
Alexander Bazes
Caublestone Cutlery
Dan Prendergast


----------



## RockyBasel

Robert Lavacca said:


> Another Jiro came in. After months of waiting, I finally got my nakiri. I know there are a lot of guys that are not fans of Jiro but something about his work really draws me in. Eventually i’ll get a couple more. They are a little pricey. Usually not a huge nakiri guy until the pandemic hit. I had an old shiro kamo 180 nakiri that has been beat to crap but still in use at home. Ended up really getting into them. Not enough to have more than a few though.



I think Jiro is one of the most authentic, artisanal knives out there, and they have substance, and beauty. I had a chance to buy a Jiro Nakiri a couple of weeks ago, but had just bought the 210 mm Toyama and before that the 210 mm Watanabe. Could not justify the Nakiri - but really wanted it. I have the Jiro 240 mm gyuto and now on the lookout for a 270 mm specimen.


----------



## dafox

chiffonodd said:


> Yes the more I try / research, the more I'm zeroing in on the sanjo mid-weight class as the knife (type) for me. Wakui, yoshi, gengetsu, etc... I think this style of gyuto is the best all-around performing production knife in the price bracket. It has everything I look for: thin pointy tip, aggressive taper, nice flat spot, and light and nimble with a bit of meat at the spine for more substantial in-hand feel and control. What's not to love??


Agree!


----------



## McMan

chiffonodd said:


> Oh hello beautiful! My quest to explore the sanjo mid-weights continues, this time with a kashima sanjo w#2 240, stainless clad, from cleancut. Like the other sanjo mid-weights, this one feels very nimble in hand but still has some meat at the spine, with a wicked taper both longitudinally and toward the edge. Perhaps what makes this particular package standout from others is the half-round handle, with a three-beveled top and rounded bottom. Very nicely presenting enju wood, horn ferrule and end cap.


This one looks like it might be slightly different from the earlier version of the Kashima. 
Paging @daveb for his thoughts


----------



## chiffonodd

McMan said:


> This one looks like it might be slightly different from the earlier version of the Kashima.
> Paging @daveb for his thoughts



In what way? Just curious


----------



## Gregmega

danemonji said:


> Bill Burke
> View attachment 90366


Can I ask where this came from? I keep coming back to this and I think I just cried a little bit on my fourth and hopefully last look here.


----------



## juice

chiffonodd said:


> and rounded bottom


And who doesn't like that, eh?


----------



## McMan

chiffonodd said:


> In what way? Just curious


Looks like there might be slightly more belly in the tip and less pointy last third fo the knife. There was a PA of some yoshi knives a little while ago. I'll see if I can dig up that thread and have a look.


----------



## McMan

McMan said:


> Looks like there might be slightly more belly in the tip and less pointy last third fo the knife. There was a PA of some yoshi knives a little while ago. I'll see if I can dig up that thread and have a look.


Comparison. Top is from PA (about a year ago), bottom is new. Junction at neck/choil looks different on old vs. new too.


----------



## McMan

Here's the thread from the PA if interested:





Kashima (Yoshikane) Passaround


This line from Cleancut is relatively new. I bought one, 240mm, stainless clad, that I would like to do a small 5 - 6 peeps passaround with. Standard rules apply: After receiving, use the knife for a week, two at most. Comments are appreciated but optional. Sharpen only if you know how...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## dafox

McMan said:


> Comparison. Top is from PA (about a year ago), bottom is new. Junction at neck/choil looks different on old vs. new too.View attachment 90553
> 
> View attachment 90554


Is the new one taller?


----------



## McMan

dafox said:


> Is the new one taller?


Looks that way, right? Tough to tell how much is about camera perspective. 
There were measurements on the PA thread-- @chiffonodd feel like measuring the new one?


----------



## juice

McMan said:


> Top is from PA


Name means it looks like it's from @ma_sha1


----------



## chiffonodd

McMan said:


> Comparison. Top is from PA (about a year ago), bottom is new. Junction at neck/choil looks different on old vs. new too.View attachment 90553
> 
> View attachment 90554



Top looks more like gengetsu almost, bottom looks more like what I think of when I think wakui and/or yoshikane  but it also could be that the patina is causing on optical illusion making it look pointier


----------



## parbaked

RockyBasel said:


> I think Jiro is one of the most authentic, artisanal knives out there, and they have substance, and beauty.


That's just what I'm looking for...do you have to pay a large premium for artisanal authenticity?
Substance and beauty sounds like a good combination for a knife or life partner...is that expensive?


----------



## danemonji

Gregmega said:


> Can I ask where this came from? I keep coming back to this and I think I just cried a little bit on my fourth and hopefully last look here.


I got it from BST. It was on sale two weeks ago.


----------



## Stewart122

parbaked said:


> Funny coincidence, the quote I made up and attributed to Batali was inspired by this quote from Bottura:
> 
> "_Beautiful women, a mountain of grated cheese, that's the secret of life._"
> - Massimo Bottura
> 
> Back OT...new to me from BST:
> Aogami 2 - Nickel - 1020 forged up by Jezz at Oblivion Blades
> View attachment 90163
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to try Jezz's steel but balked at shipping from Australia.
> Stoked to pick this up on BST...good stuff!


Very keen to hear your thoughts on this - have only heard good things!


----------



## Jville

RockyBasel said:


> I think Jiro is one of the most authentic, artisanal knives out there, and they have substance, and beauty. I had a chance to buy a Jiro Nakiri a couple of weeks ago, but had just bought the 210 mm Toyama and before that the 210 mm Watanabe. Could not justify the Nakiri - but really wanted it. I have the Jiro 240 mm gyuto and now on the *lookout for a 270 mm specimen.*


On that note, here is one that ive had in my drawer for a little bit that is long overdue to get its first board action.


----------



## wind88

LostHighway said:


> A few more makers (by reputation not personal experience) who seem to have missed the prior lists:
> Marius Smide
> Alexander Bazes
> Caublestone Cutlery
> Dan Prendergast



I got to add Evan Antzenberger. I don’t know how his work is not more talked about here. Excellent performers and really unique looks.


----------



## marc4pt0

This one took a while to finally arrive a couple weeks ago. I had hit up Will at Newham Knives A few months ago, and I‘m quite happy I did. Will’s F&F is top notch, hard to beat. Total package for a killer price. 
His pics are much better than mine, so I’m going to just use his here:


----------



## MowgFace

labor of love said:


> Yeah that Shihan looks pretty fantastic @MowgFace
> Happy for you



Thanks man! Honestly, I don’t think I’d be owning one had I not seen the first flat one you got with the ho handle. I’d just be admiring from afar. So thank YOU!!


----------



## labor of love

MowgFace said:


> Thanks man! Honestly, I don’t think I’d be owning one had I not seen the first flat one you got with the ho handle. I’d just be admiring from afar. So thank YOU!!


Wait until you try justifying to yourself why you need 3 shihans.


----------



## M1k3

labor of love said:


> Wait until you try justifying to yourself why you need 3 shihans.


Or Kippington's? Or are you short one?


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> Or Kippington's? Or are you short one?


I'm definitely short a Kippington, ain't no doubt.


----------



## labor of love

M1k3 said:


> Or Kippington's? Or are you short one?


3 @Kippington knives will definitely be a reality for me as well.


----------



## tchan001

Nice duo
So happy together.


----------



## Jville

labor of love said:


> 3 @Kippington knives will definitely be a reality for me as well.


Im a big fan of Kipps work too.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Phone camera was out of commission for a while, so I'm behind on my knife announcements 

First up, an Ashi Hamono long petty in White #2 I picked up from @dsk on BST:








About 200mm long and barely over 60gm, this thing really feels like a lightsaber. Super fun for off-board work like trimming meat, and I've even used it as a comically oversized paring knife. Takes a wild patina. I scuffed this one up a bit while playing on the stones--someday I'll learn to polish faces and get it cleaned back up 

Next, a Sugimoto #30 stainless cai dao:











As the kids say on the Internet, this thing is C H O N K, at least compared to my Laseur. At 318gm, it's definitely a "pick up and drop" kind of chopper. Thinner behind the edge than the choil shot above suggests. I don't feel like I've fully found the knack for sharpening whatever steel this is made of, but it's been fun to play with all the same.

Next: gyutos!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Sugimoto cleaver #6 is awesome too!


----------



## ExistentialHero

Picked up two new big gyutos a couple of weeks ago.

First, the lighter (!) of the pair, a Comet 260mm 26c3 honyaki:










Awesome grind, awesome balance, awesome profile, awesome hamon, awesome woodwork, awesome knife. At 260x60 and 277gm, it's big but not overweight, and the tip is super thin so this can really do it all. Balance point is in the tail of the comet stamp, so my greasy fingers have already left a pinch patina there 

And then there's the big boy, a Hunter Valley Blades 245mm 52100 mono:











This thing is 245x59 and *312gm*. It's huge--kinda feels like doing prep with a brick, if your brick had a screaming-sharp edge and a phenomenal WH grind that can punch through anything. (The grind is actually so convex that I had to hunt around to find a spot that would hold stably on my mag strip.) This knife is power. Ergonomic F&F is great: nice balance, smooth rounded choil and spine, comfortable and effective nashiji-style face finish, and a comfortable thick handle that gives plenty of control. The handle does have an odd shape (pictured) that doesn't feel noticeably better than a standard oval to me but would definitely make this a no-go for a lefty.

Finally, the show piece, a Tsukasa Hinoura "River Jump" 165mm santoku in White #2:













I've had my heart set on one of these for a long time, and it's every bit as pretty as I'd hoped. The torsion damascus cladding is really breathtaking in person, with really deep texture in the KU on the face transitioning into a soft mirror polish on the bladeroad. The grind is thick but very functional--thin enough behind the edge to get through product, thick enough at the spine to feel authoritative despite its small size--and the core steel easily takes a screaming edge. (At this size I won't be using this knife a ton, but I'm glad that it's a good performer anyway.)


----------



## Corradobrit1

Breath of fresh air- a River Jump seeing some action for a change.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Corradobrit1 said:


> Breath of fresh air- a River Jump seeing some action for a change.



It's too pretty to keep in a closet, and too sharp to leave on the strip  Now I just need to find one of those full-twist 270s... and sell my car.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Jville said:


> On that note, here is one that ive had in my drawer for a little bit that is long overdue to get its first board action. View attachment 90602
> View attachment 90603


Nice! If that is the 270 that was on strata, I was staring at that bad boy for like 2 days . Already had the nakiri on the way so I passed. Have a 240 yo handle from him but for some reason still want a 270 haha. Probably unnecessary lol.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Robert Lavacca said:


> Nice! If that is the 270 that was on strata, I was staring at that bad boy for like 2 days . Already had the nakiri on the way so I passed. Have a 240 yo handle from him but for some reason still want a 270 haha. Probably unnecessary lol.



Take a few moments to think about the last time you bought a knife because it was "necessary", pour yourself two fingers of bourbon, and buy the knife


----------



## Jville

Robert Lavacca said:


> Nice! If that is the 270 that was on strata, I was staring at that bad boy for like 2 days . Already had the nakiri on the way so I passed. Have a 240 yo handle from him but for some reason still want a 270 haha. Probably unnecessary lol.


Yeah thats the one. I stalked it myself, creeper style, before i pulled the trigger. For such a massive 13+oz gyuto to feel so well balanced in hand is quite impressive. Im quite drawn to his Westerns.


----------



## Jville

Here some others that are pretty new. Raquin just arrived thanks @tgfencer !


----------



## Jeezuinn

Really really really love these handles from @JoBone. Any suggestions on how to bring out more of the Damascus patterns? Special tools or chemicals aren't really an option here. I heard about coffee,but how is it done exactly? Just soak it in coffee?


----------



## chiffonodd

Just opened, fresh from JP, Watanabe stainless clad/kurouchi pro nakiri 180mm, enju handle with horn. My first nakiri!!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Nice! But please remove the sticker!


----------



## juice

chiffonodd said:


> My first nakiri!!


Paging @nakiriknaifuwaifu


----------



## captaincaed

ExistentialHero said:


> And then there's the big boy, a Hunter Valley Blades 245mm 52100 mono:
> View attachment 90719
> View attachment 90720
> View attachment 90721
> 
> 
> This thing is 245x59 and *312gm*. It's huge--kinda feels like doing prep with a brick, if your brick had a screaming-sharp edge and a phenomenal WH grind that can punch through anything. (The grind is actually so convex that I had to hunt around to find a spot that would hold stably on my mag strip.) This knife is power. Ergonomic F&F is great: nice balance, smooth rounded choil and spine, comfortable and effective nashiji-style face finish, and a comfortable thick handle that gives plenty of control. The handle does have an odd shape (pictured) that doesn't feel noticeably better than a standard oval to me but would definitely make this a no-go for a lefty.



Nice to see another HVB fan. I can't believe how well it cuts for the size. It feels like I could hammer nails, but its still quite precise.


----------



## pozz85

After a long research, after a lot of speculation around web, after always SOLD OUT, and infinite waiting list.

A dream come true
Nothing to say more.


----------



## tchan001

I wonder how many Shig Kitaeji 210 were sold by JNS during the last sales in August? I bought one, I know someone else who hasn't posted his on this thread bought one as well.


----------



## pozz85

tchan001 said:


> I wonder how many Shig Kitaeji 210 were sold by JNS during the last sales in August? I bought one, I know someone else who hasn't posted his on this thread bought one as well.


Nope I don’t buy on JNS


----------



## daddy yo yo

Taylor Edgerton:







What a fantastic knife! Buy with confidence from Taylor! Thank you for everything, @The Edge!


----------



## marc4pt0

captaincaed said:


> Nice to see another HVB fan. I can't believe how well it cuts for the size. It feels like I could hammer nails, but its still quite precise.




Mert's HVB line is so impressive. They really are top notch performers.


----------



## marc4pt0

daddy yo yo said:


> Taylor Edgerton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fantastic knife! Buy with confidence from Taylor! Thank you for everything, @The Edge!



This knife is so badass. Definitely experiencing knife envy over here. Looking forward to hearing some more input on it.


----------



## chiffonodd

daddy yo yo said:


> Nice! But please remove the sticker!



But the sticker adds +5 cutting damage!


----------



## captaincaed

marc4pt0 said:


> Mert's HVB line is so impressive. They really are top notch performers.


If I could have a little thinner tip, I would. Otherwise....


----------



## ian

pozz85 said:


> View attachment 90778
> 
> 
> View attachment 90779
> 
> View attachment 90781
> 
> After a long research, after a lot of speculation around web, after always SOLD OUT, and infinite waiting list.
> 
> A dream come true
> Nothing to say more.



Nice, is that a Mazaki?

#troll


----------



## pozz85

tchan001 said:


> I wonder how many Shig Kitaeji 210 were sold by JNS during the last sales in August? I bought one, I know someone else who hasn't posted his on this thread bought one as well.



I


ian said:


> Nice, is that a Mazaki?
> 
> #troll


Ahahahah yes... #mazakiforthedummies 
I’m joke


----------



## Vancouversam

tchan001 said:


> I wonder how many Shig Kitaeji 210 were sold by JNS during the last sales in August? I bought one, I know someone else who hasn't posted his on this thread bought one as well.



Finally I had mine from JNS arrived yesterday (So excited). So I had a pic taken with my all time favourite Kitaeji.


----------



## M1k3

pozz85 said:


> I
> 
> Ahahahah yes... #mazakiforthedummies
> I’m joke


Oh I thought it was a Tosa region knife.


----------



## labor of love

Don’t you just hate it when people drop photos on this thread and they don’t even tell you what knife or maker it is?


----------



## M1k3

labor of love said:


> View attachment 90831
> View attachment 90833
> View attachment 90834
> View attachment 90830
> 
> 
> Don’t you just hate it when people drop photos on this thread and they don’t even tell you what knife or maker it is?


Nice Tojiro's


----------



## j22582536

labor of love said:


> View attachment 90831
> View attachment 90833
> View attachment 90834
> View attachment 90830
> 
> 
> Don’t you just hate it when people drop photos on this thread and they don’t even tell you what knife or maker it is?




I can definitely tell there’s a shigefusa in your photos


----------



## ian

Note to everyone. The feather kanji is actually Shigefusa. if you see one of these knives, especially for sale by the supposed “maker”, you should offer to pay $300 more than what he asks. The coveted “Feather of Excellence” is only put on Shigefusa’s top shelf knives, which is why they out perform all other Shigefusa in every possible way.


----------



## soigne_west

labor of love said:


> View attachment 90831
> View attachment 90833
> View attachment 90834
> View attachment 90830
> 
> 
> Don’t you just hate it when people drop photos on this thread and they don’t even tell you what knife or maker it is?



What’s the one in the bottom right corner of photo 4 up from the bottom?!?!

... oh it’s a dust pan.


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> Oh I thought it was a Tosa region knife.



Takefu village collaboration. Get it straight.



soigne_west said:


> What’s the one in the bottom right corner of photo 4 up from the bottom?!?!
> 
> ... oh it’s a dust pan.



That’s not a dust pan. It‘s a Shigefusa dust pan. Power move on @labor of love’s part nonchalantly dropping that pic without even mentioning the Shig on the floor. #classy


----------



## soigne_west

labor of love said:


> View attachment 90831
> View attachment 90833
> View attachment 90834
> View attachment 90830
> 
> 
> Don’t you just hate it when people drop photos on this thread and they don’t even tell you what knife or maker it is?



BTW nice Mazaki’s


----------



## Jville

labor of love said:


> View attachment 90831
> View attachment 90833
> View attachment 90834
> View attachment 90830
> 
> 
> Don’t you just hate it when people drop photos on this thread and they don’t even tell you what knife or maker it is?


I saw those on Burrfection. I almost bought the feather one, but decided to go with Dalstrong.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

labor of love said:


> View attachment 90831
> View attachment 90833
> View attachment 90834
> View attachment 90830
> 
> 
> Don’t you just hate it when people drop photos on this thread and they don’t even tell you what knife or maker it is?


Really starting to think I need a Shihan petty. They just look like great knives that can tackle about anything and be hungry for more


----------



## M1k3

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Really starting to think I need a Shihan petty Shigefusa Dust Pan with authentic Feather chicken scratch mark. They just look like great knives dust pans that can tackle about anything and be hungry for more


----------



## tchan001

labor of love said:


> View attachment 90831
> View attachment 90833
> View attachment 90834
> View attachment 90830
> 
> 
> Don’t you just hate it when people drop photos on this thread and they don’t even tell you what knife or maker it is?


Nice set of special commemorative Shuns. Should show the wooden block it came with.
But seriously. Great knives. The Kips, the Kato WH, the Konosuke. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## labor of love

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Really starting to think I need a Shihan petty. They just look like great knives that can tackle about anything and be hungry for more


Next time I have to go to the post office I can loan it out if you want to drive it.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

labor of love said:


> Next time I have to go to the post office I can loan it out if you want to drive it.


I might just buy one soon


----------



## labor of love

If a knife literally is stamped w “HD” on the blade do I have to also tell you it’s a Konosuke HD or will you figure it out? 
Asking for a friend....not named @ian


----------



## JBroida

daddy yo yo said:


> Taylor Edgerton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fantastic knife! Buy with confidence from Taylor! Thank you for everything, @The Edge!


I'm more impressed with the lardo, but the knife looks great too


----------



## friz

Vancouversam said:


> Finally I had mine from JNS arrived yesterday (So excited). So I had a pic taken with my all time favourite Kitaeji.


Oh man, I love that Hinoura. In my opinion looks better than the twist version. 
One day...


----------



## M1k3

labor of love said:


> If a knife literally is stamped w “HD” on the blade do I have to also tell you it’s a Konosuke HD or will you figure it out?
> Asking for a friend....not named @ian


I think it means the image is 1080p resolution? @juice seems to have some photography experience, maybe when he's done with his bronco he could clear it up?


----------



## Kippington

M1k3 said:


> @juice seems to have some photography experience, maybe when he's done with his bronco he could clear it up?


I thought he was a dancer?


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> maybe when he's done with his bronco he could clear it up?


Yeah, I'm about three miles from home, so about an hour. I'll have a look then.


----------



## childermass

Watanabe special 180mm Nakiri in iron clad white #2
The dent seen on the choil shot is a hammer mark on the first three millimeters in front of the heel. Makes this look like it was ground for a lefty, lucky me


----------



## Vancouversam

friz said:


> Oh man, I love that Hinoura. In my opinion looks better than the twist version.
> One day...


It does! Picture doesn’t do the justice of how beautiful the knife is.


----------



## Twigg

This arrived today from Sweden.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Robert Trimarchi w the goods!
A 270 midweight gyuto in wrought over 1.25blahblah and a 240 workhorse in soft iron over blue 2. The new handle shape is pretty cool.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

daddy yo yo said:


> Taylor Edgerton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fantastic knife! Buy with confidence from Taylor! Thank you for everything, @The Edge!


This is a great looking profile! Nice


----------



## RockyBasel

chiffonodd said:


> Just opened, fresh from JP, Watanabe stainless clad/kurouchi pro nakiri 180mm, enju handle with horn. My first nakiri!!


Best nakiri period


----------



## RockyBasel

Sadly it’s never me - Whig is not in my futur, but hey, hope springs eternal


----------



## RockyBasel

childermass said:


> View attachment 90912
> View attachment 90914
> Watanabe special 180mm Nakiri in iron clad white #2
> The dent seen on the choil shot is a hammer mark on the first three millimeters in front of the heel. Makes this look like it was ground for a lefty, lucky me ☺



good to see nakiri on this page! His are the best


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Matt Zilliox said:


> Robert Trimarchi w the goods!
> A 270 midweight gyuto in wrought over 1.25blahblah and a 240 workhorse in soft iron over blue 2. The new handle shape is pretty cool.
> View attachment 90956
> 
> View attachment 90957


I’m on his waitlist right now and seeing these makes me even more excited. That 270 is soooo nice


----------



## chiffonodd

Matt Zilliox said:


> Robert Trimarchi w the goods!
> A 270 midweight gyuto in wrought over 1.25blahblah and a 240 workhorse in soft iron over blue 2. The new handle shape is pretty cool.
> View attachment 90956
> 
> View attachment 90957



I used to live in OR and I'm guessing you have the nicest knife collection in Grants Pass


----------



## Matt Zilliox

chiffonodd said:


> I used to live in OR and I'm guessing you have the nicest knife collection in Grants Pass



 it may be the only kitchen knife collection in southern oregon... haha. Probably the most eclectic...


----------



## juice

Matt Zilliox said:


> Robert Trimarchi w the goods!


Another Melbourne boy FTW!


----------



## Bobo530

Big spender here, going get it professionally thinned! 
Thanks for those brave few who bake and tell.
But so Worth the price.


----------



## Bobo530

This is why I’m in a good mood.


----------



## Twigg

Bobo530 said:


> This is why I’m in a good mood.


Now your talking!!


----------



## Barmoley

Bobo530 said:


> This is why I’m in a good mood.


@ian this is a xerxes


----------



## panda

Barmoley said:


> @ian this is a xerxes


*fujiyama


----------



## ian

I didn’t even know that Xerxes made Fujiyamas. Learn something every day.


----------



## childermass

RockyBasel said:


> good to see nakiri on this page! His are the best


Next post will be another one but that’s not here yet


----------



## labor of love

ian said:


> I didn’t even know that Xerxes made Fujiyamas. Learn something every day.


Ah yes Fujiyama was the heir to the throne, the eldest male heir born to Xerxes and Amestris.


----------



## Rob McKenna

Twigg said:


> This arrived today from Sweden.


Mine’s arriving tomorrow! I can’t wait.


----------



## Twigg

Ryan Adkins said:


> Mine’s arriving tomorrow! I can’t wait.


I plan to try mine out on a smoked boneless leg of lamb this weekend and will post better pictures then.


----------



## RockyBasel

childermass said:


> Next post will be another one but that’s not here yet


Can’t wait to see it - I have a 210 mm Watanabe btw which I love


----------



## banzai_burrito

New to me, Ohishi 240mm suji in Ginsan

I think I'm in love with this steel now


----------



## drsmp

Well I’ve got to say that Jeff at Black Lotus Knives took my ideas on what I’d like and absolutely slayed it


----------



## juice

drsmp said:


> Well I’ve got to say that Jeff at Black Lotus Knives took my ideas on what I’d like and absolutely slayed it


I wouldn't own anything that looks like this, but man, I do love seeing other people own them. It's art.


----------



## M1k3

Twigg said:


> This arrived today from Sweden.





Bobo530 said:


> Big spender here, going get it professionally thinned!
> Thanks for those brave few who bake and tell.
> But so Worth the price.


Nice Kato.


Bobo530 said:


> This is why I’m in a good mood.


Is that a Honmamon?


----------



## chiffonodd

My second gengetsu 240 has just arrived and now it's time for a sanjo family pic. From top to bottom: Yoshikane Amekiri SKD 240, Kashima Sanjo w#2 240, Gengetsu w#2 240.






I know which one(s) I'm keeping but YMMV


----------



## Slim278

What is a YMMV?


----------



## chiffonodd

Slim278 said:


> What is a YMMV?



"your mileage may vary," just means you might have a different experience or opinion


----------



## RockyBasel

TD


----------



## juice

chiffonodd said:


> Gengetsu w#2 240.


Handle is


----------



## chiffonodd

juice said:


> Handle is



I do love me some roasted chestnut handle! Grain on this one looks particularly cool.


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> Handle is


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 91086


Is gorgeous, indeed


----------



## Corradobrit1

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 91086


When less is more. My absolute fav handle material


----------



## Mlan

Tsukasa Hinoura 165mm Yushoku san-mai Nakiri

It's not a river jump, but I've always loved the look of Rainbow Damascus. Not to mention it has an excellent distal taper and
F&F


----------



## Etsoh

That hinoura is niceee


----------



## paperhouse

Watanabe 180mm suji/petty. despite reading all the memes/discussion about who actually makes these knives, after cooking one meal i was super impressed/happy with its performance.


----------



## Brian Weekley

And when you get right down to it whether you are happy is the ONLY important consideration.


----------



## paperhouse

Brian Weekley said:


> And when you get right down to it whether you are happy is the ONLY important consideration.


100%!


----------



## RockyBasel

paperhouse said:


> View attachment 91144
> View attachment 91142
> 
> Watanabe 180mm suji/petty. despite reading all the memes/discussion about who actually makes these knives, after cooking one meal i was super impressed/happy with its performance.



I have the 150 mm Wat petty- know exactly what you mean

I have never however got a clear read on whether Wat makes his own knives or farms it out - in any event. The knives are great


----------



## crocca86

NKD Jiro 225 #152


----------



## msk

crocca86 said:


> NKD Jiro 225 #152



tall boi


----------



## JayS20

Won't get tired looking at my new Swede


----------



## JayS20

*Heldqvist Smide*
26c3 core steel with 100 layer nickel damascus cladding
Handle: Chestnut burl, tinspacer, buffalo ferrule
Saya: Cherry with copper pin
245x57
219g
Balance point: 4cm in front of handle


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Giant 'sakimaru style' slicer by ABS Master Smith “M.S.” Michael Rader @rader_blade with saya by @common_trade and sheath by @lpmotifs … all I can say is wow!

Knife is 52100 steel with integral bolster and 14” blade length from heel to tip, copper/G10 Spacer, 2-tone Honduran Rosewood burl handle. There are a few more pictures here:


----------



## Brian Weekley

Now that is one sweet knife! No matter how many knives I own there’s always one more that I “have” to have!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Back in the saddle ... after a several month “moratorium” on buying knives as Covid-19 decimated my stock portfolio, things got sufficiently better that I returned to buying. In late December 2019 I learned that Alex Horn and Jim Chopp we’re leaving Murray Carter‘s tutelege and setting up their own shop. Great idea ... quit your job and set up a new business in the midst of the greatest pandemic in a hundred years. I had been following Horn’s knives for a couple of years but ha never actually bought one. I moved quickly to cure that and picked up a “Horn Kitchen Knife” listed on Carter‘s site. It was beautifully etched in what I believed was a coffee etch. That was confirmed to a degree by finding that Horn carefully followed Mareko Maumasi who was indeed developing a coffee etch. I found three more of Horn’s coffee? Etched knives on Carter‘s site. Knowing that it might be a very long time, if ever, before one of Horn’s knives came again on the market, I tried to buy all three knives from Carter‘s. In the midst of the buying back and forth the knives disappeared from Carter‘s site. I was seriously bummed but there it was ... they were gone. As luck would have it I was scanning the District Cutlery site a month or so later and there they were. All three in their resplendent coffee etched glory. I dialed Phil at District Cutlery and made a deal for the three on the spot. He is truly a great guy to deal with.

Yesterday I got to thinking that I’d do a lamb shoulder roast fire a few friends and use one of my new Horn’s for prep.

Here’s A few pics ...















It’s a perfect prep knife. Blade length 175mm, edge length 165mm, height 44mm, thickness at handle 2.08mm, weight 135gms. Following Carter’s philosophy it has been forged extremely thin. It has a slight convex grind and a blade profile that I like very much. Best of all it has Horn’s very attractive coffee etch. When I talked to the staff at Carter‘s they referred to Alex as their resident “mad scientist”. One thing that I really like is that the blade was forge laminated rather than being chopped from a blank of pre-laminated steel. Old school counts a lot to me. Anyway the knife was a delight to use in prepping materials for my lamb shoulder roast. Out of the box the knife is blistering sharp! I had to be careful with my push chopping weight to keep from penetrating the hardwood cutting board.

The best news ... against all odds Alex Horn and Jim Chopp established their new business. Check them out on Instagram. Knives are flowing. From all accounts Alex is “ready to rumble”. Stay tuned for damascus wonders, etched beauties and all around amazing hand made products. My prediction ... Alex Horn has a wonderful future ahead of him as a knife maker. You will never see one of his knives for sale from my collection.


----------



## Brian Weekley

There are a few KKF members that I have great respect for and who have become my friends marc4pt0 is one of those people. While chatting a while back I happened to mention to Marc that I was ending my moratorium and returning to the knife buying business. Marc queried whether I had a Jiro in my collection. I replied I didn’t and that I would be interested when and if one came up. Marc offered a custom Jiro made for Marc, Jiro #65, and I bought it. Truthfully I would probably buy and of Marc’s knives just because he thought enough of them to buy them in the first instance. One of the “custom“ aspects of the knife was extended and gorgeous Kanji engraved on both sides of the blade. It has a wonderful tagaysan western style handle. The core steel is White #1with a soft iron cladding and a tsuchime finish on the blade. It is a substantial knife tapering quickly from 6mm at the root to fractions of a mm close to the tip. A nice convex grind and pleasing (to me) blade shape. The blade length is 241mm and edge length 236mm. Height at the heel is 51mm. The knife balances beautifully in a pinch grip with the engraved kanji forming a nice rest for thumb and fore finger. I decided to use the Jiro to carve a lamb shoulder that I was preparing for a few friends yesterday. Here’s a few pics.





















The lamb was a big hit ... although a bit over cooked for my taste. My guests were from the “not so much as a drop of pink drippings club”. No matter ... the Jiro was an absolute hit with me. I get it why Jiro has such a following. There is something different, and pleasing, about it in comparison to most other gyutos I own. In some respects closer to some of the knives from western makers that I own, but at the same time Japanese through and through.

Honestly Marc was crazy to let it go from his collection and he’s never getting it back .... unless he asks nicely and offers one of his Billips in trade.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Thanks! I’ve always liked Rader’s western integral handles, so I was glad he was willing to use the single block of Honduran rosewood burl (instead of his multi-piece with inlay); the 2 tone kind of matches the additional piece toward the hook/butt end of the handle. This style is sort of the curved blade with upswept tip similar to scimitar, but I asked Michael to try and make it more like a long slicer. I pulled a wagyu tomahawk out of the freezer and can’t wait to do a reverse sear and try the knife out!






Brian Weekley said:


> Now that is one sweet knife! No matter how many knives I own there’s always one more that I “have” to have!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Absolutely awesome and what a way to welcome a great knife to the family. I can’t wait to see the cooked and carved pics. FWIW, I’ve been doing a reverse sear on my steaks by “baking” to 90-91F then searing on an ultra hot carbon pan. I love the technique. Anova just released a counter top Combi oven that should make the reverse sear a one step process. I have one on order and can’t wait to give it a test flight.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

ill try to post in the “what’s cooking” thread, I saw the preorder email for the Anova oven and was tempted (love the circulator), but unfortunately the oven is too tall to fit under my upper kitchen cabinets with the light valance installed (plus then I’d have a breville smart oven in need of a new home). 



Brian Weekley said:


> Absolutely awesome and what a way to welcome a great knife to the family. I can’t wait to see the cooked and carved pics. FWIW, I’ve been doing a reverse sear on my steaks by “baking” to 90-91F then searing on an ultra hot carbon pan. I love the technique. Anova just released a counter top Combi oven that should make the reverse sear a one step process. I have one on order and can’t wait to give it a test flight.


----------



## Barashka

The knives are gorgeous, but some of the backyards you people are showing are pretty amazing too.


----------



## josemartinlopez

@Brian Weekley, that is an amazing view from your window!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Thanks very much. It is also the view from my kitchen sink which I enjoy every day. It is the view of San Juan Island in the USA across the Straight of Juan de Fuca from Victoria, B.C. for those interested in trivia it is also the site of the great Canadian-American Pig War. British and American troops landed on the Island in a declared war between the two countries in which it is said (by the Canadians) the Americans stole the San Juan Islands from Canada. The truth is buried in the annals of time, but it makes for a great view.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

I’ve always been jealous of Brian’s deck and view. What a view!


----------



## pd7077

I snagged a Hiromoto AS 270, and I sent it out to Lucas Gumbiner for a custom handle. The handle is spalted curly maple with black pins, a super comfy coke bottle shape, a nice 3 layer liner/spacer, and a handmade leather saya. With all the black going on, I decided to do a polished hairline finish with an etched core.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Very classy ... great job!


----------



## RockyBasel

pd7077 said:


> I snagged a Hiromoto AS 270, and I sent it out to Lucas Gumbiner for a custom handle. The handle is spalted curly maple with black pins, a super comfy coke bottle shape, a nice 3 layer liner/spacer, and a handmade leather saya. With all the black going on, I decided to do a polished hairline finish with an etched core.



Great looking knife and the handle is sophisticated and modern and classic at the same time


----------



## RockyBasel

This landed today - functional art!


----------



## friz

Hey @RockyBasel , let me guess, handmade Victorinox?


----------



## Kgp

RockyBasel said:


> View attachment 91519
> View attachment 91520
> View attachment 91521
> View attachment 91522
> View attachment 91523
> This landed today - functional art!
> 
> View attachment 91519


Nice! What is it?


----------



## RockyBasel

friz said:


> Hey @RockyBasel , let me guess, handmade Victorinox?
> [
> 
> 
> Haha You nailed it! Togashi-Tosa 270 mm Gyuto, hand signed, 295 gm, Aogami Steel, 52 mm at the heel.


----------



## friz

I hate when people post a knife, and wait for other to ask what is that. 
Looks gorgeous mate!!! Togashi Tosa, famous combination of a good grind!


----------



## RockyBasel

friz said:


> I hate when people post a knife, and wait for other to ask what is that.
> Looks gorgeous mate!!! Togashi Tosa, famous combination of a good grind!



Thanks - I hope it lives up to the promise

Will post details next time too


----------



## daddy yo yo

Latest addition, TF Nashiji with custom handle:


----------



## daddy yo yo

friz said:


> I hate when people post a knife, and wait for other to ask what is that.
> Looks gorgeous mate!!! Togashi Tosa, famous combination of a good grind!


We have a saying in German that goes like: you have to pull it out of his nose...


----------



## RockyBasel

daddy yo yo said:


> We have a saying in German that goes like: you have to pull it out of his nose...


 Germany is more polite, in America its more like you have to pull it out of his ass


----------



## ian

friz said:


> I hate when people post a knife, and wait for other to ask what is that.


----------



## Barmoley

RockyBasel said:


> Germany is more polite, in America its more like you have to pull it out of his ass


Nah, it's probably closer to "pulling teeth"


----------



## RockyBasel

Barmoley said:


> Nah, it's probably closer to "pulling teeth"


Teeth are closer to the nose, versus my reference point much further south than nose or teeth


----------



## ModRQC

RockyBasel said:


> Teeth are closer to the nose, versus my reference point much further south than nose or teeth



In French resembles the German saying: « tirer les vers du nez » which litt. translates to: « pull the worms out of the nose ».

Btw...





Yes you can all hate me now... be that as it may and while I know what it is I still can’t open it for several more hours. Will get back with moar teases...


----------



## RockyBasel

ModRQC said:


> In French resembles the German saying: « tirer les vers du nez » which litt. translates to: « pull the worms out of the nose ».
> 
> Btw...
> View attachment 91571
> 
> 
> Yes you can all hate me now... be that as it may and while I know what it is I still can’t open it for several more hours. Will get back with moar teases...



The suspense I cannot take


----------



## ian

Whatever, man. We all got boxes.


----------



## RockyBasel

ian said:


> Whatever, man. We all got boxes.



I got 2 today! Already posted one of them / will post the other amazing knife tomorrow


----------



## ModRQC

ian said:


> Whatever, man. We all got boxes.



Indeed. And find happiness in life with more boxes.


----------



## RockyBasel

ModRQC said:


> Indeed. And find happiness in life with more boxes.



More the better


----------



## kpham12

Shi.han A2 240 mm gyuto
244x54 mm
232 g
Spine measures 3.8 mm at base, 3.2 mm at heel, 3 mm halfway, 0.8 mm at 1 cm before the tip
Balance point right behind the A2 stamp
Profile about 25-30% flat before the belly starts
Shosugiban ash handle

Been interested in Shehan’s work for a while and emailed him about an A2 gyuto. He said he didn’t have any in stock and wasn’t planning on forging any for a few months, but then got back to me a couple days later saying he found in his workshop with a slightly high grindline and his old style signature. He sent me the measurements and pics and I had to pull the trigger.


























Have had it for a couple weeks now and it performs excellently. Distal taper is much more aggressive in the front half of the knife and the the tip is nice and thin while the back half is very much workhorse with some nice convexing throughout. No wedging on tall apples, carrots, sweet potatoes and great feedback while cutting. Not experienced enough to talk about the steel or heat treat except to say the edge has a lot of bite. Superb fit and finish and the KU pattern and texture are beautiful. Also, I’m not really particular about handles, but this shosugiban ash is handle is a real looker. Slow to patina and I can just start to see some Of the carbide banding come out.

So if anyone is considering a Shi.han, don’t hesitate. They’re fantastic knives and Shehan is an awesome guy to deal with.


----------



## dmonterisi

picked up this oversized petty/small suji (~190mm) by marko tsourkan from the bst. its handled lefty but ground 50/50 and the handle is very comfortable even for a righty. great knife so far and complements my marko wh kit.


----------



## childermass

Munetoshi 170mm Nakiri before...




...and after handle upgrade


----------



## msk

Tanaka Ginsan 240mm Lite from K&S


----------



## msk

Masashi 240mm SLD from Aframes


----------



## ModRQC

Takada No Hamono 210mm W#2 Gyuto






... HH Reika ...






More in the review coming soon.


----------



## friz

@msk tanaka choil is amazing.


----------



## BillHanna

childermass said:


> Munetoshi 170mm Nakiri before...
> View attachment 91654
> 
> ...and after handle upgrade
> View attachment 91655
> View attachment 91656


What’s the actual blade length, please and thank you?


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Birthday present to myself
Nihei SLD Nashiji Gyuto 240mm


----------



## msk

friz said:


> @msk tanaka choil is amazing.


It cuts as well as it looks! Also, holding it you'd never be able to tell it's the "lite" version. The choil and spine near the grip area feel great.


----------



## msk

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Birthday present to myself
> Nihei SLD Nashiji Gyuto 240mm


Happy birthday to you!


----------



## RockyBasel

kpham12 said:


> Shi.han A2 240 mm gyuto
> 244x54 mm
> 232 g
> Spine measures 3.8 mm at base, 3.2 mm at heel, 3 mm halfway, 0.8 mm at 1 cm before the tip
> Balance point right behind the A2 stamp
> Profile about 25-30% flat before the belly starts
> Shosugiban ash handle
> 
> Been interested in Shehan’s work for a while and emailed him about an A2 gyuto. He said he didn’t have any in stock and wasn’t planning on forging any for a few months, but then got back to me a couple days later saying he found in his workshop with a slightly high grindline and his old style signature. He sent me the measurements and pics and I had to pull the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 91627
> 
> 
> View attachment 91628
> 
> View attachment 91629
> 
> View attachment 91630
> 
> View attachment 91631
> 
> View attachment 91632
> 
> Have had it for a couple weeks now and it performs excellently. Distal taper is much more aggressive in the front half of the knife and the the tip is nice and thin while the back half is very much workhorse with some nice convexing throughout. No wedging on tall apples, carrots, sweet potatoes and great feedback while cutting. Not experienced enough to talk about the steel or heat treat except to say the edge has a lot of bite. Superb fit and finish and the KU pattern and texture are beautiful. Also, I’m not really particular about handles, but this shosugiban ash is handle is a real looker. Slow to patina and I can just start to see some Of the carbide banding come out.
> 
> So if anyone is considering a Shi.han, don’t hesitate. They’re fantastic knives and Shehan is an awesome guy to deal with.


Great looking knife - tempted to try it, but currently on Japanese bandwagon - I think he is one of the makers recommended by many regarding western makers - racquin, Yannick, etc


----------



## RockyBasel

msk said:


> Tanaka Ginsan 240mm Lite from K&SView attachment 91663
> View attachment 91665
> View attachment 91664
> View attachment 91666
> View attachment 91662



I take it that this is a Shigeki Tanaka, and not Yoshikazu Tanaka- trying to get my tanaka’s straight


----------



## RockyBasel

msk said:


> Masashi 240mm SLD from Aframes
> View attachment 91670
> View attachment 91671
> View attachment 91672
> View attachment 91673
> View attachment 91668



very tempted to get this knife - I do t k ow if you have a mazaki as well, or how they would compare


----------



## ian

RockyBasel said:


> I take it that this is a Shigeki Tanaka, and not Yoshikazu Tanaka- trying to get my tanaka’s straight



Yes, cheaper, but great bang for buck Tanaka. Really like that line, although I only have the petty.


----------



## RockyBasel

ModRQC said:


> Takada No Hamono 210mm W#2 Gyuto
> 
> View attachment 91667
> 
> 
> ... HH Reika ...
> 
> View attachment 91669
> 
> 
> More in the review coming soon.



love this producer, but I found the 240 to actually look and feel a bit “small” - I got the white steel “suiboke” finish from CKC and am now looking at the Erika - would love to hear more about it


----------



## ian

They are actually small, in the sense that they’re 225 edge length, no?


----------



## RockyBasel

So this landed yesterday, but am able to post it today......one of my favorites

the urushi lacquer finish on the cord tree handle took 3 months to find and make due to a shortage in Japan - but worth the wait - the grind is fantastic - a bit lighter than my other heiji’s at 215 gm, but a perfect feel


----------



## RockyBasel

ian said:


> Yes, cheaper, but great bang for buck Tanaka. Really like that line, although I only have the petty.


I plan to try - thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Jville

RockyBasel said:


> So this landed yesterday, but am able to post it today......one of my favorites
> 
> the urushi lacquer finish on the cord tree handle took 3 months to find and make due to a shortage in Japan - but worth the wait - the grind is fantastic - a bit lighter than my other heiji’s at 215 gm, but a perfect feel
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91706
> View attachment 91707
> View attachment 91708


Choil shot, Choil shot, Choil shot


----------



## childermass

BillHanna said:


> What’s the actual blade length, please and thank you?


168mm from heel to tip.
Compared to my Wat this feels like a toy, but not in a bad way


----------



## msk

RockyBasel said:


> very tempted to get this knife - I do t k ow if you have a mazaki as well, or how they would compare



I don’t have a Mazaki, although I do have a Watanabe if you have experience with that.

Compared to the Wat, I’d say this is the thinner cousin with a much longer flat spot. Masashi has more distal taper. Food release and overall cutting ability is not quite as good as the Wat, but I enjoy the edge profile more and the choil rounding is superb. I prefer the oval chestnut handle of the Masashi over the D-shaped ho wood Wat handle.

The Masashi is probably my favorite gyuto right now in terms of in-hand feel. The Wat wins slightly in overall performance, albeit with a ~$200 higher price tag. Hope that helps.


----------



## RockyBasel

Jville said:


> Choil shot, Choil shot, Choil shot



I am so bad at camera Choi’s shots, but here goes...


----------



## esoo

the nice thing about working from home is being able to open the knife within minutes of getting it
Kono YS-M 210.


----------



## kpham12

RockyBasel said:


> Great looking knife - tempted to try it, but currently on Japanese bandwagon - I think he is one of the makers recommended by many regarding western makers - racquin, Yannick, etc


If it helps, since he trained under Hiroshi Ashi, I think his knives have a lot of Japanese DNA while feeling a lot tougher than a lot of Japanese knives I’ve tried. Also, beautiful Heiji. I ordered a semi-stainless a month ago and the wait is killing me.


----------



## JayS20

RockyBasel said:


> I am so bad at camera Choi’s shots, but here goes...
> 
> View attachment 91731
> View attachment 91732
> View attachment 91733
> View attachment 91734


----------



## Colin

New (to me) Kippington W2 honyaki 240mm


----------



## Corradobrit1

JayS20 said:


>



Too wordy. Just take pic with the blade supported in 'V' created by fore and 2nd finger in line with the choil. This allows the camera to focus


----------



## jlm46

Nihei SLD Nashiji 240mm.

Finally arrived after almost getting lost in mail.
Love the tall heel height at 50mm.... Weighs in at 181grams....The sharpness out of the box is amazing. Tried it this morning on potatoes and onios... the extra heft is indeed an asset and the stainless cladding is a bonus! Made by Takahiro Nihei from Fukushima prefecture. Any other users out there?


----------



## wind88

Over 3.5 months in transit hell, it’s finally here. Watoyama blue 2 full size cleaver 225x 110. Most impressive F&F from Toyama I have seen to date. Got to send it away for saya in a few days. Excuse the crappy pictures.


----------



## spaceconvoy

wow, that's a nice looking profile & choil for a J cleaver


----------



## Forty Ounce

Manaka Tanrenjo Hamono!! I've been following this dude, Kisuke, for a few months now and I finally found one of his knives for sale, so I snagged it! 
Blue1 gyuto
Length: 250mm
Height: 50mm 
Width: 2.59mm above heel, 1.98mm midway, 1.8mm about 4cm back from the tip (behind the grind)
Weight: 188grams
This knife is definitely stone finished.. looks like the finish from a king 1k, but still, no low spots!
Everything is done, in house, all by Kisuke, no prelam junk!
This knife is everything that Jiro should've been, with less than half the price tag.


----------



## Forty Ounce

RockyBasel said:


> I am so bad at camera Choi’s shots, but here goes...
> 
> View attachment 91731
> View attachment 91732
> View attachment 91733
> View attachment 91734


Use a light colored background.. the sky works well


----------



## ian

Yea, or if the foreground is illuminated, with the choil in shadow, that helps. I usually do it facing some cabinets with lights under them.


----------



## ModRQC

ian said:


> They are actually small, in the sense that they’re 225 edge length, no?



Indeed. My 210 is 198. Some resources use 195mm for real edge length of Y. Tanaka’s 210s. I’ve hunted down real measurements of 240mm unitsas well and they all seem to place under 230mm except for FMs in the low 230s usually but some hitting the 235 mark. Many resources use 225mm real length for any Tanaka not FM. Very consistent profiles at ~200/~46 and ~230/~49 for non-FMs. Full blade of mine 210 in the Sakai tradition.


----------



## Repjapsteel

Forty Ounce said:


> Manaka Tanrenjo Hamono!! I've been following this dude, Kisuke, for a few months now and I finally found one of his knives for sale, so I snagged it!
> Blue1 gyuto
> Length: 250mm
> Height: 50mm
> Width: 2.59mm above heel, 1.98mm midway, 1.8mm about 4cm back from the tip (behind the grind)
> Weight: 188grams
> This knife is definitely stone finished.. looks like the finish from a king 1k, but still, no low spots!
> Everything is done, in house, all by Kisuke, no prelam junk!
> This knife is everything that Jiro should've been, with less than half the price tag.


I haven't heard of this blacksmith before but I really dig the style.


----------



## juice

Forty Ounce said:


> This knife is everything that Jiro should've been, with less than half the price tag.


That looks awesome.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Forty Ounce said:


> This knife is everything that Jiro should've been,


Oooh them be fighting words


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Forty Ounce said:


> Manaka Tanrenjo Hamono!! I've been following this dude, Kisuke, for a few months now and I finally found one of his knives for sale, so I snagged it!
> Blue1 gyuto
> Length: 250mm
> Height: 50mm
> Width: 2.59mm above heel, 1.98mm midway, 1.8mm about 4cm back from the tip (behind the grind)
> Weight: 188grams
> This knife is definitely stone finished.. looks like the finish from a king 1k, but still, no low spots!
> Everything is done, in house, all by Kisuke, no prelam junk!
> This knife is everything that Jiro should've been, with less than half the price tag.


I have my hopes that he will do some iron clad variations because these really are so cool


----------



## Forty Ounce

Malcolm Johnson said:


> I have my hopes that he will do some iron clad variations because these really are so cool


It is iron clad


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Forty Ounce said:


> It is iron clad


Uh oh. Don’t tell the wife... hahaha


----------



## parbaked

Forty Ounce said:


> It is iron clad


That's what he said...


----------



## esoo

Forty Ounce said:


> Manaka Tanrenjo Hamono!! I've been following this dude, Kisuke, for a few months now and I finally found one of his knives for sale, so I snagged it!
> Blue1 gyuto
> Length: 250mm
> Height: 50mm
> Width: 2.59mm above heel, 1.98mm midway, 1.8mm about 4cm back from the tip (behind the grind)
> Weight: 188grams
> This knife is definitely stone finished.. looks like the finish from a king 1k, but still, no low spots!
> Everything is done, in house, all by Kisuke, no prelam junk!
> This knife is everything that Jiro should've been, with less than half the price tag.



Looks like Knifewear has his stuff in White 2 and ATS-34: Manaka Hamono


----------



## nakneker

RockyBasel said:


> Great looking knife and the handle is sophisticated and modern and classic at the same time


Wow! Lucas is in the zone, such a talent! I have three handles from him, all three are done very well.


----------



## chefwp

Picked up this last week, Masakage Shimo Gyuto 210mm, so far I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## tchan001

chefwp said:


> Picked up this last week, Masakage Shimo Gyuto 210mm, so far I'm really enjoying it.View attachment 91872


Seems to have some subliminal message somewhere in the pattern.


----------



## chefwp

tchan001 said:


> Seems to have some subliminal message somewhere in the pattern.


My 10 year old daughter said it was trees along a river bank, and now that's all I can see.


----------



## Jaszer13

Posted this on my IG, but this is what 2 years down the rabbit hole looks like. About 3/4 of my collection. Forgot to take the knives out of my "daily" roll too.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Jaszer13 said:


> Posted this on my IG, but this is what 2 years down the rabbit hole looks like. About 3/4 of my collection. Forgot to take the knives out of my "daily" roll too.


Nice collection of Kato's


----------



## chefwp

Jaszer13 said:


> Posted this on my IG, but this is what 2 years down the rabbit hole looks like. About 3/4 of my collection. Forgot to take the knives out of my "daily" roll too.


So much happiness all in one place!


----------



## RockyBasel

JayS20 said:


>




AWESOME! very helpful indeed


----------



## RockyBasel

Forty Ounce said:


> Manaka Tanrenjo Hamono!! I've been following this dude, Kisuke, for a few months now and I finally found one of his knives for sale, so I snagged it!
> Blue1 gyuto
> Length: 250mm
> Height: 50mm
> Width: 2.59mm above heel, 1.98mm midway, 1.8mm about 4cm back from the tip (behind the grind)
> Weight: 188grams
> This knife is definitely stone finished.. looks like the finish from a king 1k, but still, no low spots!
> Everything is done, in house, all by Kisuke, no prelam junk!
> This knife is everything that Jiro should've been, with less than half the price tag.



Could he be the new mazaki? Btw, I have jiro, and it’s an authentic blade, in a completely different weight class - we are talking 250-290 

I have been eyeing Manaka Hamono -it’s actually a bit hard to find his knives, I am also interested in the Blue - do let us know your impressions

btw, I just looked at JNS stones, and I impulse shopped me a $1,400 knife - you can only guess


----------



## RockyBasel

kpham12 said:


> If it helps, since he trained under Hiroshi Ashi, I think his knives have a lot of Japanese DNA while feeling a lot tougher than a lot of Japanese knives I’ve tried. Also, beautiful Heiji. I ordered a semi-stainless a month ago and the wait is killing me.


I had to wait 3 months for my Heiji- but definitely worth it - it’s a world class knife


----------



## Bcos17

Got 2 new ones today. First one is a Isasmedjan that was sold as a second because of some ashy spots low on the blade. I don't really see them but I'll take his word for it. Very cool knife and much thinner at the edge than the last Isasmedjan I purchased.


----------



## Campbell

The Takeda isn't new, but the LaSeur is. 

250mm x 63mm in 52100 with integral bolster, bog oak and brass. The handle is large and comfortable, particularly in the pinch grip. The blade has a gentle convex grind with a nice western profile. Balance point is just in front of the bolster. 

For the last couple days its only seen herbs, tomatoes, beets, carrots, garlic and onions. The blade is large but thin behind the edge, so it cuts cleanly with very little effort. 

It's such a elegant knife and I am really grateful to Tony for the effort he put into it.


----------



## Campbell




----------



## Bcos17

Very cool LaSeur. Reminds me of a Kramer.


----------



## Runner_up

Forty Ounce said:


> Manaka Tanrenjo Hamono!! I've been following this dude, Kisuke, for a few months now and I finally found one of his knives for sale, so I snagged it!
> Blue1 gyuto
> Length: 250mm
> Height: 50mm
> Width: 2.59mm above heel, 1.98mm midway, 1.8mm about 4cm back from the tip (behind the grind)
> Weight: 188grams
> This knife is definitely stone finished.. looks like the finish from a king 1k, but still, no low spots!
> Everything is done, in house, all by Kisuke, no prelam junk!
> This knife is everything that Jiro should've been, with less than half the price tag.




Looks very nice. Have been following him and definitely interested. Can you please pm with where you purchased?


----------



## Campbell

Bcos17 said:


> Very cool LaSeur. Reminds me of a Kramer.






I think they both have their own distinct aesthetics. The LaSeur feels more refined to me.


----------



## tchan001

Two lovelies arrived at my office today. 

Konosuke 270mm HD2 with custom Western handle in mammoth ivory. Offered to me by the same great guy who sold me my Broadwell.





Dalman 185x80 thin cleaver with bog oak handle. So lucky to finally get a Dalman directly from Robin.


----------



## Qapla'

daddy yo yo said:


> We have a saying in German that goes like: you have to pull it out of his nose...





RockyBasel said:


> Germany is more polite, in America its more like you have to pull it out of his ass





Barmoley said:


> Nah, it's probably closer to "pulling teeth"





RockyBasel said:


> Teeth are closer to the nose, versus my reference point much further south than nose or teeth



Barmoley is correct here. If someone's pulled some assertion out of their ass or is talking out of their ass, that means that they don't know what they are talking about. Not that they're reluctant to talk or act about it (that gets compared to pulling teeth).


----------



## Qapla'

ModRQC said:


> Yes you can all hate me now... be that as it may and while I know what it is I still can’t open it for several more hours. Will get back with moar teases...


Can't open boxes? Sounds like it's time to invest in a proper EDC ulu eh!


----------



## ModRQC

Qapla' said:


> Can't open boxes? Sounds like it's time to invest in a proper EDC ulu eh!



I know it's terrible. Bought 4K worth of knives in the last year and all I can do is accumulate the boxes in a corner of my bedroom. I call it the wall of shame. Want me to take a picture of it?


----------



## ian

ModRQC said:


> I know it's terrible. Bought 4K worth of knives in the last year and all I can do is accumulate the boxes in a corner of my bedroom. I call it the wall of shame. Want me to take a picture of it?



The knives are out of the boxes, right?


----------



## F-Flash

ian said:


> The knives are out of the boxes, right?



Its like chicken and egg all again.


----------



## BillHanna

ian said:


> The knives are out of the boxes, right?


BNIB


----------



## RockyBasel

ModRQC said:


> I know it's terrible. Bought 4K worth of knives in the last year and all I can do is accumulate the boxes in a corner of my bedroom. I call it the wall of shame. Want me to take a picture of it?



I feel better already, my boxes are in the kitchen cabinet, all jumbled up - someone must have a best known method for organizing - either by function- all Nakiri’s over here or by style - all sanjo over here, or by maker, I don’t know. Mine are all piled up and jumbled, and the knives are in the box, I use and I put it back. I do t have a place where they are displayed in all their glory- for also some fear, that less informed family members will start using a soft iron clad AS and leave it with all
Kinds of stains, patina, rust, but not properly wiping and using.


----------



## ModRQC

RockyBasel said:


> I feel better already, my boxes are in the kitchen cabinet, all jumbled up - someone must have a best known method for organizing - either by function- all Nakiri’s over here or by style - all sanjo over here, or by maker, I don’t know. Mine are all piled up and jumbled, and the knives are in the box, I use and I put it back. I do t have a place where they are displayed in all their glory- for also some fear, that less informed family members will start using a soft iron clad AS and leave it with all
> Kinds of stains, patina, rust, but not properly wiping and using.



I think you missed the finer point of the reply. Be that as it may I do keep my good knives in their boxes for storage for now. Too many kids around and not enough of a good solution yet.


----------



## RockyBasel

ModRQC said:


> I think you missed the finer point of the reply. Be that as it may I do keep my good knives in their boxes for storage for now. Too many kids around and not enough of a good solution yet.
> 
> View attachment 91982



ok, now I feel bad again - because mine are completely disorganized
But for that fleeting moment, I felt great


----------



## tchan001

Should just start your own thread "Show you newest knife box buys".


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> Should just start your own thread "Show you newest knife box buys".


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

So few weeks back I just got this box


----------



## RockyBasel

Inosuke Hashibira said:


> So few weeks back I just got this box
> 
> View attachment 91987


LMAO   I don’t think we need pictures of knives anymore - I mean this box is a beauty - looks like 11 cm height and width - real workhorse


----------



## F-Flash

tchan001 said:


> Should just start your own thread "Show you newest knife box buys".



That k&s black and gold box with magnet and good old kiri boxes


----------



## lemeneid

tchan001 said:


> Should just start your own thread "Show you newest knife box buys".


I got trolled bad once. I bought a used knife off BST. Seller sent the knife to me in a Konosuke Honyaki box. I have the ultimate unicorn box, no unicorn


----------



## Campbell

ModRQC said:


> I think you missed the finer point of the reply. Be that as it may I do keep my good knives in their boxes for storage for now. Too many kids around and not enough of a good solution yet.
> 
> View attachment 91982


You need some magnetic knife strips! I have purchased four or five from M.O.C. Woodworks out of San Rafael, California. They are extremely well made and I can recommend them without reservation.


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

F-Flash said:


> That k&s black and gold box with magnet and good old kiri boxes


I agree, nicest box i have.


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

So it has been awhile since I last post my knives. The last post was the best slicer I have ever owned .

Here are some i have acquired since: 
Tanaka x kyuzo KU 
Cedar handle (smells really nice)


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

tanaka x kyuzo migaki


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Kono FM B2 240mm
Ebony Blonde Ferrule


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Kono Tetsujin 
Khii handle


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Now if only i can find a tsubaya tanaka, i might stopped going down this rabbit hole.


----------



## ModRQC

RockyBasel said:


> ok, now I feel bad again - because mine are completely disorganized
> But for that fleeting moment, I felt great



Why would you? If you use your knives than your a happy fella. Proper storage and organization, who needs that with expensive sharp knives anyhow? 

It is just in the end a place where you can put the knives when they’re not in action. If you need THAT to be glamourous then obviously you can torture yourself about it all you want.


----------



## ModRQC

Campbell said:


> You need some magnetic knife strips! I have purchased four or five from M.O.C. Woodworks out of San Rafael, California. They are extremely well made and I can recommend them without reservation.



Do they include spare bits of wall to hang them upon in the kit? That’s my problem you see...


----------



## Campbell

ModRQC said:


> Do they include spare bits of wall to hang them upon in the kit? That’s my problem you see...


Ah, a legitimate problem! Do you have any smaller wall spaces that are 10 - 12" wide? Perhaps the side of a refrigerator?


----------



## Campbell

Campbell said:


> Ah, a legitimate problem! Do you have any smaller wall spaces that are 10 - 12" wide? Perhaps the side of a refrigerator?






...or the side of a cabinet for instance?


----------



## j22582536

RockyBasel said:


> I feel better already, my boxes are in the kitchen cabinet, all jumbled up - someone must have a best known method for organizing - either by function- all Nakiri’s over here or by style - all sanjo over here, or by maker, I don’t know. Mine are all piled up and jumbled, and the knives are in the box, I use and I put it back. I do t have a place where they are displayed in all their glory- for also some fear, that less informed family members will start using a soft iron clad AS and leave it with all
> Kinds of stains, patina, rust, but not properly wiping and using.



This is how I’ve done with my collection. Can display and access knives fairly easily, meanwhile keep out the reach of others. Also doesn’t take up whole bunch of space.


----------



## Repjapsteel

j22582536 said:


> This is how I’ve done with my collection. Can display and access knives fairly easily, meanwhile keep out the reach of others. Also doesn’t take up whole bunch of space.
> 
> View attachment 92039


That is so badass. Did you make that display case yourself?


----------



## j22582536

Repjapsteel said:


> That is so badass. Did you make that display case yourself?



A friend of mine know a guy who can do things like this, so I asked him to build it for me, costed around $650ish.


----------



## Repjapsteel

j22582536 said:


> A friend of mine know a guy who can do things like this, so I asked him to build it for me, costed around $650ish.


Not a bad deal, looks so good


----------



## ModRQC

Awesome... 

I’d be happy to have walls to begin with.


----------



## CA_cook

j22582536 said:


> This is how I’ve done with my collection. Can display and access knives fairly easily, meanwhile keep out the reach of others. Also doesn’t take up whole bunch of space.
> 
> View attachment 92039



Legitimately badass! Some people have wine cabinets, others have knife cabinets...


----------



## Campbell

@*j22582536 - *That's a great solution! 

Should we start a new thread on knife storage solutions in the kitchen so we don't totally hijack this thread?  
I am sure this has been discussed before...


----------



## Bcos17

Another new one this week. Rader 240mm x 55mm. Handle is Koa with Boxwood Elder.


----------



## FishmanDE

Not the best photo, and nothing crazy special, but this is my newest knife buy. Gihei 240mm Gyuto aogami #2. Haven’t gotten to properly break it in yet, but I’m itching to try it as it’s my first knife over $200


----------



## RockyBasel

j22582536 said:


> This is how I’ve done with my collection. Can display and access knives fairly easily, meanwhile keep out the reach of others. Also doesn’t take up whole bunch of space.
> 
> View attachment 92039



this is indeed badass - it’s the dream cabinet - you also display them - they are a work of functional art. I like the fact that it also looks like a sleek wine fridge for those fancy red and whitw wines

I presume you built it yourself?


----------



## RockyBasel

FishmanDE said:


> Not the best photo, and nothing crazy special, but this is my newest knife buy. Gihei 240mm Gyuto aogami #2. Haven’t gotten to properly break it in yet, but I’m itching to try it as it’s my first knife over $200


I bought a Gihei 240 ZDP 189 Gyuto from K and S. For some reason, I just do t like K&S handles at all - they are just not right for me. Seem too slick and slippery

but the knife itself was substantial and quite large and impressive. Well made, good grind. But it has not seen much use yet, I always seem to reach for heiji or Toyama, or Jiro

but I will now try it again - it’s a great really well made knife


----------



## julius777

Not a new knife but just wanted to thank @loqman026 for rehandling my first carbon santoku. It may not be an expensive knife but I still love it. Thanks


----------



## tchan001

Nice handle which makes the knife extra special now.


----------



## ModRQC

A blade that has a good chance never ending up in BST is special, new handle or not. Your commitment makes it stronger - and better looking too. Very nice handle, grain is amazing!


----------



## IsoJ

A real workhorse came in today. Black Lotus Knives 52100 steel. 61*264, 370gr. Ringed gidgee with buffalo horn. F&F is stunning(didn't bother to shoot more photos cause they don't do justice). I did my test cuts like with my all new knives, and this is in the same league what comes to that wow factor that I had with my 270 iron clad Watanabe. Jeff said it is ready for work, and he wasn't wrong


----------



## Campbell

IsoJ said:


> A real workhorse came in today. Black Lotus Knives 52100 steel. 61*264, 370gr. Ringed gidgee with buffalo horn. F&F is stunning(didn't bother to shoot more photos cause they don't do justice). I did my test cuts like with my all new knives, and this is in the same league what comes to that wow factor that I had with my 270 iron clad Watanabe. Jeff said it is ready for work, and he wasn't wrong
> 
> View attachment 92192
> View attachment 92193



Great combination of materials/dimensions/weight. Looks like a joy to cut with!


----------



## josemartinlopez

@Inosuke Hashibira , did you compare your Hitohira Y Tanakas with Sakai Kikumori etc offerings? Any similarities?


----------



## josemartinlopez

@IsoJ, how did that hit 370g? Extra tall?


----------



## ModRQC

josemartinlopez said:


> @IsoJ, how did that hit 370g? Extra tall?



Read the post: 265/61 and not a thin blade by any means, plus I'd guess this handle is not the lightest neither.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Doubt all tall 270 gyutos hit 300g


----------



## tgfencer

Bcos17 said:


> Another new one this week. Rader 240mm x 55mm. Handle is Koa with Boxwood Elder.
> 
> View attachment 92049
> View attachment 92050



Not sure how I feel about that little S-grind/fuller, but his handles are always winners.


----------



## Barclid

Shoichi Hashimoto 240 Blue 2/White 2 dual core, damascus clad. Has no handle. Pic in album is just a spare I had sitting around, not attached.


----------



## IsoJ

josemartinlopez said:


> @IsoJ, how did that hit 370g? Extra tall?


A bigger blade than averige plus full convex grind(the thickest part of the blade is about halfway and not the spine)


----------



## ModRQC

josemartinlopez said:


> Doubt all tall 270 gyutos hit 300g



Victorinox Rosewood 10 inches is 195g at 255-54. Metal wise I think you can fit four of them into his blade. Not all 270 have this weight but I hardly see where it is even surprising that this one is.


----------



## Campbell

A covex workhorse grind definitely add some weight! Jacques Pepin often refers to a chef knife as a "chopping knife" and its one of the reasons I have gravitated towards chefs and gyutos that are taller, sturdier and heavier.


----------



## ModRQC

Kind of a leap, that is... I mean in the end Jacques Pépin uses Wusthof Ikons in a rock chop most of all. I don’t think anything he does calls for wanting a tall and heavy knife, more of a rounded western one - indeed usually heavy for size but not especially « tall ».

No insult there I’m just wondering where the connection is exactly.


----------



## ModRQC

Obviously a Kramer does fit your description to a T.


----------



## Campbell

The only two suggestions I have heard him make is that a chopping knife should be 9-12 inches and that you should get something that is comfortable to you based on what feels good in your hand.

Tall (e.g. 58mm+) and heavy is just my personal preference for a knife whose primary purpose is chopping.


----------



## ModRQC

Makes sense now and yeah I think I saw the same YT video you saw.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Needed a replacement for an old beat up shiro kamo nakiri I bought some years back. I was never a huge nakiri guy until recently. Now I really enjoy them. More so when i’m home than in the kitchen at work. So I ended up buying a Jiro nakiri because I’m a big Jiro guy. Wanted something else to replace the kamo that wasn’t so expensive. Grabbed a Mazaki from Craig and Tina. Really dig it.


----------



## M1k3

This arrived today! 














Wrought iron-clad 52100 by @HSC /// Knives


----------



## McMan

M1k3 said:


> This arrived today! View attachment 92248
> View attachment 92249
> View attachment 92250
> View attachment 92251
> 
> 
> 
> Wrought iron-clad 52100 by @HSC /// Knives



That's the most badass HSC I've seen.


----------



## ModRQC

M1k3 said:


> This arrived today! View attachment 92248
> View attachment 92249
> View attachment 92250
> View attachment 92251
> 
> 
> 
> Wrought iron-clad 52100 by @HSC /// Knives




But... but... but... the box?


----------



## SolidSnake03

Damn that Mazaki nakiri looks nice, is it really as ruler flat on the edge as it looks? Had a moritaka nakiri a long time ago that was basically a flat slab from spine to edge with just the front corner rounded a tiny bit.


----------



## j22582536

Barclid said:


> Shoichi Hashimoto 240 Blue 2/White 2 dual core, damascus clad. Has no handle. Pic in album is just a spare I had sitting around, not attached.




I was thinking of getting one of these too, but the price tag is just a bit too high for me to pull the trigger.


----------



## M1k3

ModRQC said:


> But... but... but... the box?


Look in the box thread?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Barclid said:


> Shoichi Hashimoto 240 Blue 2/White 2 dual core, damascus clad. Has no handle. Pic in album is just a spare I had sitting around, not attached.



This is one of the most beautiful knives I have seen in a long time... Wow!!! I envy you for this one!


----------



## Robert Lavacca

SolidSnake03 said:


> Damn that Mazaki nakiri looks nice, is it really as ruler flat on the edge as it looks? Had a moritaka nakiri a long time ago that was basically a flat slab from spine to edge with just the front corner rounded a tiny bit.


Pretty flat. Not as flat as it looks but pretty flat. Decent grind too. I love a lot of makers man but I never had a problem with Mazaki. White or blue steel.


----------



## HSC /// Knives

McMan said:


> That's the most badass HSC I've seen.


One of the things that makes it badass is the wrought iron is from Ray Rybar ABS MS. I haven’t seen wrought iron with the kind of character that comes from him.


----------



## ian

New to me Shigehiro 270 suji, courtesy of @lumo. Many thanks, it’s wonderful!


----------



## Barclid

j22582536 said:


> I was thinking of getting one of these too, but the price tag is just a bit too high for me to pull the trigger.


----------



## j22582536

Barclid said:


>




I’ve been treating myself way too often than I should’ve . Just bought 3 more knives last month...


----------



## Chang

Finally got my hands on a Kemadi.






225x51 Bulat Steel

Also got new shoes for my Yoshikane Bunka and my coworker’s butcher knife.


----------



## Slim278

Jchau890 said:


> Finally got my hands on a Kemadi.
> 
> View attachment 92281
> 
> 
> 225x51 Bulat Steel
> 
> Also got new shoes for my Yoshikane Bunka and my coworker’s butcher knife.
> 
> View attachment 92282
> View attachment 92283


Is the sharp transition in the belly and flat front 1/3 intentional on that purple knife? If so, for what purpose or intention?

Thanks


----------



## Chang

Slim278 said:


> Is the sharp transition in the belly and flat front 1/3 intentional on that purple knife? If so, for what purpose or intention?
> 
> Thanks



No clue, ain’t mine, so I don’t know the story behind it or what it’s been through. If I were to guess, it’s probably to slim the tip down some to allow it to get under and in between bones. It’s a massive knife.


----------



## RockyBasel

Barclid said:


> Shoichi Hashimoto 240 Blue 2/White 2 dual core, damascus clad. Has no handle. Pic in album is just a spare I had sitting around, not attached.



This is a stunning looking knife - what is the heel height and weight?


----------



## RockyBasel

Barclid said:


> Shoichi Hashimoto 240 Blue 2/White 2 dual core, damascus clad. Has no handle. Pic in album is just a spare I had sitting around, not attached.



I can’t find this knife online - how do I track this down?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

345mm Shigefusa yanigiba. First time I've seen one these at that length.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Jchau890 said:


> Finally got my hands on a Kemadi.
> 
> View attachment 92281
> 
> 
> 225x51 Bulat Steel
> 
> Also got new shoes for my Yoshikane Bunka and my coworker’s butcher knife.
> 
> View attachment 92282
> View attachment 92283


Nice one man! Those guys are doing an excellent job with those kemadi.


----------



## RockyBasel

Jchau890 said:


> Finally got my hands on a Kemadi.
> 
> View attachment 92281
> 
> 
> 225x51 Bulat Steel
> 
> Also got new shoes for my Yoshikane Bunka and my coworker’s butcher knife.
> 
> View attachment 92282
> View attachment 92283



looks sharp - as the band-aid on right finger can testify


----------



## RockyBasel

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> 345mm Shigefusa yanigiba. First time I've seen one these at that length.
> View attachment 92403
> 
> View attachment 92402
> 
> View attachment 92401


OMG that is the rarest of unicorns. Congrats,


----------



## ModRQC

*Takada No Hamono – HH Reika White #2 Gyuto 210mm*
350 / 210 / *198* … *46* / 37 / 24 … *2.9* / 2.1 / 1.7 / *1.1* … *+5* … *150g* … ****

Long *(Total/Blade/Edge)… *High *(Heel/Half/Tip -35)…* Thick *(Heel/Half/Tip -35/Tip -10)…* 
Balance *(Chin = 0)… *Weight*_…* Cutting OOTB *_( *** Poor* ** *Avg **** *Good* ***** Great)

Forged by Yoshikazu Tanaka, ground by Mitsuaki Takada who started Takada No Hamono in 2018 after working with Ashi Hamono since 2004. The Reika is a somewhat “limited” series of Takada, distinguished by the finish which the name stands for. Reika is a Japanese girl’s name, and I guess from the various kanjis the one applying best here would be “flower/petal”. I think HH could stand for Hitohira who seems to distribute these knives, but obviously could be dead wrong and couldn’t find any more info.

This unit is one of the cheapest price I’ve seen on a Y. Tanaka blade, yet not the most basic finish you can get on them (see Migaki finishes of either Hitohira or Sakai Kikumori), so I thought the price was quite right. There was however a couple of mild disturbances coming with this knife, but it will hardly show in the final score since it’s either minor or not imputable to the bladesmith or maker.






*FIT & FINISH: 5.5/6

Handle: 1.5/2*
_Aesthetics, Ergonomics_






My box says Ho wood handle, but like the pictures from my vendor, and also on Hitohira, this one came in with a Rosewood/pakka handle, and it is a beauty. Quite common admittedly, and it can’t pretend to a perfect score aesthetically, but it is amazingly well sculpted, tapered, finished, and pampered.

For ergonomics I’m pretty cool with this knife: handle is just big enough, comfortable enough, forgettable enough – just the way I find most octagonals to be. I’m one for a bit more space at the neck, but it’s not like there’s not enough here. Balance could ideally be further forward a bit, but then again this is a minute preference of no real importance.

*Blade: 2/2*
_Choil, Spine_

A blade perfectly forged and cut to shape as one would expect… and what would one expect here but a perfectly rounded choil and rounded spine? Delivered in spades, to the extent of having this very elegant and polished “overgrind” on the right side that just makes the whole thing majestic and highly comfortable. Spine is of even more perfect rounding than my Matsubara Gyuto, which to date was the best I’ve seen on this point – but nowhere near as comfortable where the choil was concerned.






By the way, if not rounded as beautifully, choil from the left cutting side is comfortable too, probably still better than many. We’ll see the grind is as symmetrical as I can hope a “symmetrical” J-knife can be.

*Finish: 2/2 *
_Aesthetics, Maintenance

Here we encounter one of the aforementioned disturbances – the less relevant. OOTB the knife came with a lacquer that looks ugly and is nowhere easy to remove. Upon cleaning the knife with acetone, I found it had a behavior like gummy glue clinging from an old sticker – it went all white, draggy, would mesh a paper towel (even as the acetone worked in) and would not move much. In the end, I removed most of the substance with wet #3000 sanding pad, washed, dried, oiled, and used the #3000 pad again with the remnants of oil to form mud and polish the job. I guess one could be more patient than I was and avoid any “abrasive” – don’t expect it to be pleasant._

According to my vendor, who doesn’t indicate it on his website, the cladding is “soft steel, the exact formula kept secret”. Yeah… According to Hitohira’s website, it is soft iron cladding. Funnily enough, I tried three White with iron clad so far, and none of the other two (Mazaki and Ittetsu) behaved like this one. Truly, cladding here behaves like my Misono Swedish or Masahiro VC would patina – as a monosteel carbon of relatively pure kind. This brings me to a last claim: at Knifewear where they sell the Sakai Kikumori Tanaka, I was told that in fact it was soft carbon cladding that was used… One thing for sure is that this isn’t stainless cladding, but iron or carbon I like that it patinas close to a monosteel – much better than the usual “keen to brown” iron. Reactivity was also somewhat quite tamed for White #2 – it’s the first time I get one that is presumably heat treated with greater expertise, so perhaps it helps.





_Left picture shows lacquer OOTB, center picture took after I polished the blade with #3000, right picture after one use._

The finish is exquisite, the grinding marks are very fine and even, with a somewhat shimmering aspect; the “Reika” finish is stunning, with darker patterns and some “scratches” around some elements that make the whole thing look natural and “moving”. My interpretation is flowers and leaves (petals?) caught in the wind as a light but steady rain starts to fall… and we’re getting quite far away from the usual appreciation for a finish here, and passing the threshold to what I’d described more as appreciation for visual art.

As for maintenance I intend to treat this one like I did the Misono – stay careful but let it go all-natural patina from use. We’ll see from there… Washing it after a first extended prep was a breeze, as the Reika pattern doesn’t go deep and no particular attention is needed there. I rinsed/wiped it once in between veggies and slicing pancetta, but that was more a matter of habits, not even necessary where all ended in the same pan.

Cladding is also something to behold; I'm hoping the following, combined with the middle picture of the montage above, will show how seamless, elegant, subtle and beautiful the clad line looks as the core reveals itself. It is a shy clad line, and lighting at my new place is the worst thing; coupled with a rainy week I could never seem to obtain on picture what I saw firsthand with this knife.







*EXPERIENCE: 4/4

Box: 1/1*
_Aesthetics vs. Safeguarding_






Neat box, beautiful inside presentation, nice carton sheath branded with Takada No Hamono, friction fit very tight, and I liked that the knife was snug inside with no perceivable movement when shaking.

*Performance: 3/3 *
_Profile, Geometry, Grind

Here we find my second difficulty, and it doesn’t even involve neither the maker nor the smith I believe, but the vendor would be my guess: he had only one of these, and he took pictures with it. Admittedly it could have came to him as is and he didn’t see, or decided not to see… Whatever what, it came in with a broken tip – a tiny bit of steel really – that will probably but only require a couple of careful swipes on the side of my NP800 to be repaired or so. That will wait 1st sharpening, and I’m not losing any sleep over it_.






Tanaka's profile, relatively speaking, is new to me, quite elegant but also quite natural to work with, and I found tip work to be elevated by the very gentle curve and spear head. On the heel the flat area seems limited, but most of the belly is so gently curved and smoothly continuous with the heel in use that I didn’t need to pay particular attention not to accordion in push cutting. This particular configuration doesn’t make for a splendid rock chopper for sure, but it can be used effectively with some leverage, enough for what little I need of it at this length. And that spine shot… I can promise it is not faux-taper, and it is not misleading either. I was actually surprised how different the response is from heel to mid to tip, which is somehow the case for many knives, but then again the level of perception – and possible refinements of where to cut what as one gets accustomed – is what feels different here.






Geometry is a paragon of convexity in a knife, which applies too forward the blade with beautiful tapering. I would have liked it to be thinned higher over the edge because I’m afraid to undertake such a thinning job on this knife myself, but OOTB the edge is just thin enough behind, with perhaps one free sharpening in bank before minor thinning becomes a necessity – and I hope I can stage this up as I go even if at one point not so far away a good deal of thinning seems unavoidable. Meanwhile I intend to maintain that edge, and that free sharpening, as long as possible, because that knife is one amazingly good cutter just about perfect how it is now – and because it seems I can only degrade such work when I’ll come around it. But I’ll give it an even better edge though, that is within my reach alright. The OOTB edge still beats that of my Ittetsu that had impressed me (Abe-san), but only because it was even further refined, and that combined with a perfect geometry for an incredible first experience in use.






Grind, once again is spectacular; to achieve such convexity at such a level of seamless precision and transition from heel to tip just seems incredible to me. It shows a great deal of skills, experience and care on the grinding wheel I had yet to see until now. Pictures do a poor work of showing just how nice the grinding looks under varying lights - for this knife is not finished "just enough to look nice", it's precision work carried past the functional aspect, past the importance of consistency, until it looked beautiful too. 

*Overall Score: 9.5/10




*

Be well folks!


----------



## Kippington

That's one killer of a write-up right there.
Two things that cross my mind - The belly flattens out towards the tip, and the handle looks a bit thinner than usual. Add to that the lower heel height than most, maybe this was made with smaller people in mind?

I've had a similar handle on another knife before and strongly disliked it. More to do with the craftmanship rather than the materials.


----------



## ModRQC

Kippington said:


> That's one killer of a write-up right there.
> Two things that cross my mind - The belly flattens out towards the tip, and the handle looks a bit thinner than usual. Add to that the lower heel height than most, maybe this was made with smaller people in mind?
> 
> I've had that exact same handle on another knife before and strongly disliked it. More to do with the craftmanship rather than the materials.



Wouldn’t know but I’m 6’1 and feel at home. Perhaps you thought it was a 240mm?


----------



## Kippington

ModRQC said:


> Wouldn’t know but I’m 6’1 and feel at home. Perhaps you thought it was a 240mm?


Nah, you made it clear it's a 210mm. It's just an observation, I'm not saying that only smaller people can use it comfortably lol


----------



## ian

Kippington said:


> Nah, you made it clear it's a 210mm. It's just an observation, I'm not saying that only smaller people can use it comfortably lol




Idk, I may be only 5’10’’, but 46mm can be fine for a 210 depending on the neck, and seems relatively common. It’s like the 49/50mm 240 of the 210 world, no? This is a Gesshin Uraku - it’s even a real 210, not a 198. The neck on the Takada looks fatter, though.


----------



## Kippington

They were just observations lol.
It's like how the belly flattens out towards the tip - Not saying its a bad thing, but an outlier nonetheless.


----------



## ian

Kippington said:


> They were just observations lol.
> It's like how the belly flattens out towards the tip - Not saying its a bad thing, but an outlier nonetheless.



When you become a forum god, every statement you make is scrutinized. It’s like the oft-debated passage in the Bible: why did God ask Abraham to sacrifice his son? See here for a discussion.


----------



## Kippington

Interesting, I was just reading up about that alleged location last night. Divine intervention, perhaps?

_"The Foundation Stone the temple was built over bears great significance in the Abrahamic religions as the place where God created the world and the first human, Adam.[4] It is also believed to be the site where Abraham attempted to sacrifice his son, and as the place where God's divine presence is manifested more than in any other place, towards which Jews turn during prayer" - _








Dome of the Rock - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org



​I am not a religious person, but I find the history fascinating.


----------



## ModRQC

I don’t see where the big surprise is concerning profile, this is pretty much standard Tanaka/Konosuke FM profile and it’s first time I hear about the short people aspect so I find it intriguing. Handle is pretty much standard octogonal bulk - then again, run of the mill handles is all I’ve seen. 46mm is certainly pretty regular too. Quite confused... not that it changes anything in the end.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

This isn't a kitchen knife, but it has relevance to a top notch maker. This is one of five knives Michael Rader turned into the judging panel for his mastersmith rating. Pretty cool part of knife history, plus he is my favorite maker. I don't have any knives like this, not my thing usually.


----------



## Kippington

ModRQC said:


> I don’t see where the big surprise is concerning profile, this is pretty much standard Tanaka/Konosuke FM profile and it’s first time I hear about the short people aspect so I find it intriguing.


A "big surprise" was definitely not my intent.
Are you talking about this shape, in terms of a standard Tanaka/Konosuke FM profile? Because it looks a little different to me.








Sakai Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 Gyuto Shirogami 2 Ground by Myojin Naohito Oct Ho / Blonde Horn W Saya


New Konosuke FM Fujiyama 210mm gyuto with iron clad shirogami 2 blade with thin convex hamaguri grind and octagonal ho handle and ho saya. Ground by Myojin Naoh




bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com


----------



## ModRQC

Konosuke FM White #1 Gyuto 210mm Blackwood Black Horn Handle


Brand: Konosuke 幸之祐 Profile: GyutoSize: 210mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: White (Shirogami) #1 , Soft Iron Cladded Handle: Ebony & Black Buffalo HornHand Orientation: Ambidextrous The pictures and dimensions listed are for reference. As these are handmade items containing natural products...




www.aiandomknives.com













Hitohira Tanaka Yohei Blue #1 Kasumi Gyuto 240mm Yakusugi Cedar Handle


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Tanaka Blacksmith 田中打刃物製作所Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Yakusugi Cedar & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Octagonal




www.aiandomknives.com





These were the ones I had in mind. Also on CKTG video when he shows the profile I had remarked that the Tanaka, and to some extent Konosuke HD even, had a tendency towards short heel flat but very progressive belly.

The link you provided indeed looks mighty different to me though.


----------



## esoo

ModRQC said:


> Konosuke FM White #1 Gyuto 210mm Blackwood Black Horn Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Konosuke 幸之祐 Profile: GyutoSize: 210mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: White (Shirogami) #1 , Soft Iron Cladded Handle: Ebony & Black Buffalo HornHand Orientation: Ambidextrous The pictures and dimensions listed are for reference. As these are handmade items containing natural products...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aiandomknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira Tanaka Yohei Blue #1 Kasumi Gyuto 240mm Yakusugi Cedar Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Tanaka Blacksmith 田中打刃物製作所Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Yakusugi Cedar & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Octagonal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aiandomknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were the ones I had in mind. Also on CKTG video when he shows the profile I had remarked that the Tanaka, and to some extent Konosuke HD even, had a tendency towards short heel flat but very progressive belly.
> 
> The link you provided indeed looks mighty different to me though.


The FM in White 2 from Bernal has a slightly longer flat at the heel than the HD2 (at least in a 210). I'm away on vacation and didn't bring my HD2, otherwise I'd do a comparison photo.


----------



## Kippington

ModRQC said:


> Konosuke FM White #1 Gyuto 210mm Blackwood Black Horn Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Konosuke 幸之祐 Profile: GyutoSize: 210mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: White (Shirogami) #1 , Soft Iron Cladded Handle: Ebony & Black Buffalo HornHand Orientation: Ambidextrous The pictures and dimensions listed are for reference. As these are handmade items containing natural products...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aiandomknives.com


So using your link (using a picture from the 210mm to line up better with the length of yours), this small difference is all I was talking about when I said:
_ "The belly flattens out towards the tip..."_​




I'll stress again, it was just _a small observation_. It's not something that I pointed out to you as an error or defect. For example, the Misono Dragon flattens out even more...


----------



## juice

Kippington said:


> I'll stress again, it was just _a small observation_.


I think Jules is saying it's not the 11th commandment, forum demi-god status or not.


----------



## Barclid

RockyBasel said:


> I can’t find this knife online - how do I track this down?


Bought from Home Butcher. Knife is 50mm at heel, 128g without handle. 243 ish mm cutting edge.


----------



## Twigg

Barclid said:


> Bought from Home Butcher. Knife is 50mm at heel, 128g without handle. 243 ish mm cutting edge.


Sounds interesting, what is it?


----------



## Southpaw

Can’t remember if I posted my last one... so I’ll post my latest two 






mizuno DX was bought in July and I just got a Fu Rin Ka Zan AS Damascus the other day.


----------



## IsoJ

@ModRQC What a writeup, thank you putting time for that. I think I should stop posting here after that kind of review .


----------



## Michi

Something a little out of the ordinary for this forum. I'm quite fond of that little knife. Great for all sorts of peeling jobs, topping strawberries, cutting the stem out of mushrooms, and similar. I was surprised at how sharp it came out of the box—seriously sharp, as a matter of fact.


----------



## ModRQC

IsoJ said:


> @ModRQC What a writeup, thank you putting time for that. I think I should stop posting here after that kind of review .



Surely not, that’s just pictures, what I do, and there are nicer ones for sure around here.


----------



## ModRQC

Kippington said:


> So using your link (using a picture from the 210mm to line up better with the length of yours), this small difference is all I was talking about when I said:
> _ "The belly flattens out towards the tip..."_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stress again, it was just _a small observation_. It's not something that I pointed out to you as an error or defect. For example, the Misono Dragon flattens out even more...



Not at all, I’m glad you take the time to point this out. Those minute differences I don’t see so well from where I stand, it doesn’t come as obvious as it surely does for you. This is making me think, and for sure will become very interesting to me as I’ll soon get to try another knife that in many ways is the antithesis of this one here. Interesting you made a comparison with Misono, I had one of these for a good while (the 210mm mind you) so it’s giving me reference I know of to look at this from your PoV.


----------



## ModRQC

esoo said:


> The FM in White 2 from Bernal has a slightly longer flat at the heel than the HD2 (at least in a 210). I'm away on vacation and didn't bring my HD2, otherwise I'd do a comparison photo.



That would have been nice! Have a good time on your vacation!


----------



## Carl Kotte

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> 345mm Shigefusa yanigiba. First time I've seen one these at that length.
> View attachment 92403
> 
> View attachment 92402
> 
> View attachment 92401


----------



## Carl Kotte

’Knife envy...’


----------



## esoo

ModRQC said:


> That would have been nice! Have a good time on your vacation!



There is some photos in my comparison thread, but I need to do a better side by side profile shot. A quick Kono comarpison - 210 FM W#2 vs 210 HD2


----------



## valgard

ModRQC said:


> *Takada No Hamono – HH Reika White #2 Gyuto 210mm*


Maybe you didn't know but there's a whole subforum for reviews. People come here to see pictures, not to read a long review. You'll get the appropriate readership if you post these in the review section where people interested go to.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I‘ve enjoyed his reviews but certainly will defer to the observations of a much more experienced member. Does the same apply to the excited words or mindless babble that often accompanies pictures? Henceforth just pictures and maybe a couple of words from me. Same thing as pm’ing an offer to buy knives on BST. I stopped doing that when I was informed that such a pm is intimidating to other KKF members when I buy a knife ... which is often.


----------



## ModRQC

valgard said:


> Maybe you didn't know but there's a whole subforum for reviews. People come here to see pictures, not to read a long review. You'll get the appropriate readership if you post these in the review section where people interested go to.



I do know. I always thought me posting there was a bit too much. I shouldn’t be posting reviews, I don’t have the background. But I can post as many infos as I can and a review helps organize that into something that makes sense. In my mind the review thread was a place where much more knowledgeable people would post reviews. Mine are informal - I made them into a pretty formal structure, but that is all the pretention I have. 

Will do as people seem to see fit though and avoid posting them here in the future.


----------



## ian

@Brian Weekley, I like your “Show your newest” posts. Personally, I prefer it when people show the knife prepping a 7 layer dinner and say something about it. (I don’t usually do this myself, but just because I’m lazy.) Otherwise, we might as well just post a link to the retailer page saying “I bought that”. @ModRQC’s formal reviews probably do belong in the Reviews subforum though.


----------



## ModRQC

I always thought: they’ll just look at the pics and specs and won’t read unless something catches their curiosity enough that they do.


----------



## Brian Weekley

ModRQC said:


> I always thought: they’ll just look at the pics and specs and won’t read unless something catches their curiosity enough that they do.



I agree and certainly admire the prodigious effort to put into your “reviews”. I don’t necessarily read every word but always find something informative. As for my posts ... every knife I buy is a really big deal to me. I choose them carefully and use every one of them. I don’t sell them and put some effort into the welcome to the family meals. So a 
“New Knife” to me is much more than a pic. But I do recognize that others may not see things the same way. Their opinion is valid too. And now I’ve added “mindless babble” to the thread. So sorry ... I’ll stop now.


----------



## M1k3

Some passing thoughts and ramblings seems fine for showing off a knife.

A full review should go in the review section. Makes finding the review easier for someone that might be looking for information on said knife. In my opinion..


----------



## ModRQC

Cool then thanks guys!


----------



## Gregmega

ModRQC said:


> I do know. I always thought me posting there was a bit too much. I shouldn’t be posting reviews, I don’t have the background. But I can post as many infos as I can and a review helps organize that into something that makes sense. In my mind the review thread was a place where much more knowledgeable people would post reviews. Mine are informal - I made them into a pretty formal structure, but that is all the pretention I have.
> 
> Will do as people seem to see fit though and avoid posting them here in the future.


I’ve been here for years and never knew there was a reviews forum. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bodine

Konosuke fm blue 210
I bought my first Japanese knife four years ago, this is my second purchase, when I first got it I was skeptical because I was used to a 240, after using it for three months I am a solid believer, this is a wonderful knife at a reasonable price


----------



## tchan001

Just a little 210mm Mazaki love. Arrived at the office today.














If you like these pictures, you should check out this as well.




__





Just a few good friends of tchan001


I'm starting this thread to display my collection. Hope you guys like it.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## RockyBasel

Interestingly enough, at approximately the same price point as Mazaki  above, this arrived today. I started collecting knives May of 2020, and I have imbibed deeply from the knowledge in this forum. My estimate was that it would be a full year and a half before I could get my grubby little paws on this. Now everyone berates when you don’t name the knife.....


----------



## danemonji

RockyBasel said:


> Interestingly enough, at approximately the same price point as Mazaki ❤ above, this arrived today. I started collecting knives May of 2020, and I have imbibed deeply from the knowledge in this forum. My estimate was that it would be a full year and a half before I could get my grubby little paws on this. Now everyone berates when you don’t name the knife.....View attachment 92656
> View attachment 92657
> View attachment 92658


Very cool specimen. Very nice and contrasty kitaeji. Congrats


----------



## j22582536

RockyBasel said:


> Interestingly enough, at approximately the same price point as Mazaki ❤ above, this arrived today. I started collecting knives May of 2020, and I have imbibed deeply from the knowledge in this forum. My estimate was that it would be a full year and a half before I could get my grubby little paws on this. Now everyone berates when you don’t name the knife.....View attachment 92656
> View attachment 92657
> View attachment 92658



Welcome to the shig gang


----------



## Carl Kotte

RockyBasel said:


> Interestingly enough, at approximately the same price point as Mazaki ❤ above, this arrived today. I started collecting knives May of 2020, and I have imbibed deeply from the knowledge in this forum. My estimate was that it would be a full year and a half before I could get my grubby little paws on this. Now everyone berates when you don’t name the knife.....View attachment 92656
> View attachment 92657
> View attachment 92658


Is that Murray Kato? Envious...


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> Is that Murray Kato? Envious... View attachment 92660



It’s a Mazaki, obviously.


----------



## RockyBasel

Haha - it’s a mazascus 

Thanks all- feels good to get a unicorn! Scared to use it - that is the only downside

But I like to use knives, and not just collect them, so this will see action for sure


----------



## IsoJ

I would think that every smith wishes the knives to be used and not collect dust...so chop on


----------



## Robert Lavacca

RockyBasel said:


> Haha - it’s a mazascus
> 
> Thanks all- feels good to get a unicorn! Scared to use it - that is the only downside
> 
> But I like to use knives, and not just collect them, so this will see action for sure


Man. Where did you find your wife. I want one too  If i started collecting in May this year and bought as many knives as you have, my wife would kick me out of the condo lol. Forget the shig. I’m jealous because my wife isn’t that understanding haha.


----------



## RockyBasel

Robert Lavacca said:


> Man. Where did you find your wife. I want one too  If i started collecting in May this year and bought as many knives as you have, my wife would kick me out of the condo lol. Forget the shig. I’m jealous because my wife isn’t that understanding haha.



I am barely surviving spousal rebellion right now were it not for 2 key practices:
1. Running to the door and grabbing packages before she knows what has arrived “honey, it’s nothing just some work documents” then run to basement and hide boxes
2. When caught red-handed opening boxes, always say, I am not unpacking new knives, I am packing existing knives to ship so I can make money for us. that generally gets a positive responsive and questions like “how much do you make on these things”

Otherwise, I would be out of the house for sure


----------



## ModRQC

Well if your out of mortgage at the same time, this means more knives. But yeah resulting pleasure might be diminished.


----------



## @ftermath

I picked this Ikeda 240 up off BST a couple of weeks ago and shipped it over to Shehan for a rehandle and to round out the spine and choil. I’m very happy with what he sent back in return. Maybe I’ll finally learn to sharpen on this one.


----------



## @ftermath

I also grabbed this Shibata 240 second hand the other day. The handle needed some love and the blade had some fine scratches to sort out but it all polished up nicely. If I’m counting correctly, this is my 6th Shibata. We’ll see if this one sticks.


----------



## MowgFace

@ftermath said:


> If I’m counting correctly, this is my 6th Shibata. We’ll see if this one sticks.



Damn... I would have given up a long time ago, haha. If you dont mind me asking, what issues turned you away from the first 5?


----------



## ModRQC

I’m guessing he loves her but can get around to marry her...


----------



## @ftermath

MowgFace said:


> Damn... I would have given up a long time ago, haha. If you dont mind me asking, what issues turned you away from the first 5?



There was nothing particularly wrong with any of them. I am still learning what I like and don’t like. The Shibata 240s (AS & R2) have both been too long for my liking so far (the R2 is a monster). The 210s have been just too small all around for my preference. However, I had been thinking about giving an AS 240 another go and this one popped up. I figured if I was going to try again, it ought to be this one given the handle. I am blown away every time I pick one of these up after not using it for a while. They cut everything so effortlessly.


----------



## LikenessMonster

Watanabe 165mm Pro Nakiri


----------



## IsoJ

Mattias Lundbergs gyuto
265*60 monosteel Böhler TWR(1.2513)


----------



## pleue

looks sweet where can I see more of his work?


----------



## valgard

Got three of my Raquins back from getting Saya done


----------



## Corradobrit1

valgard said:


> Got three of my Raquins back from getting Saya done
> View attachment 92718
> View attachment 92719


Stealthy


----------



## IsoJ

pleue said:


> looks sweet where can I see more of his work?


Instagram 


He is putting up website/store soon.


----------



## RockyBasel

valgard said:


> Got three of my Raquins back from getting Saya done
> View attachment 92718
> View attachment 92719


Sayas are sleek - can only imagine what the knives look likr


----------



## MarcelNL

What do you do when you cannot have what you want in any near term...you find and alternative, so what do you do if that ain't happening anytime soon either (TF Denka)? You find an alternative...which is what I did today, and guess what I came home with (getting what I think is a great deal at the same time)...

TWO almost identical knives, one as a gift to a good friend of me as I cannot stand seeing him use his chinese copy of a Japanese knive anymore (he get's them wicked sharp they just don't stay sharp for more than a day) and one to keep me until I captured that unicorn Shig 210.

One is already pre-sharpened, and has a nicely rounded spine and choil, the other is straight out the forge.

I fondled all knives in the 210 Gyoto range to pick this, having the flat profile I seem to like best, in Aogami super, I even forgot which Blacksmith it was, likely Sadamune.

Not having a great wealth of experience these knives feel like the real thing when a bit rough around the edges, I can surely see this stay in my kitchen for the work I won't commit the Shig to later on.


----------



## Viggetorr

New Dalman honyaki landed. Beyond excited!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Congrats! @Viggetorr


----------



## msk

Toyama stainless clad 240mm from JNS
















Also just wanted to do a quick comparison between the Toyama and Watanabe (which has been beaten to death already), but throw in the Masashi as well. I acquired all 3 of these new within the last month.

The Toyama is the heftiest, and if I had to pick one, this would be the best cutter. It’s taller than the Watanabe, and has a slightly longer/skinnier neck (I prefer both of these features). It’s also the most expensive at $512 shipped from JNS.

The Watanabe is a bit shorter in height, and has a very pleasant gradual curvature to the edge. I’m usually a fan of big flat spots, but I still love using this gyuto. Cost me $462 shipped directly from Shinichi.

If the Toyama and Watanabe are like siblings, then the Masashi is like the skinny cousin. I initially wanted to get the White #2 version, but Aftames was sold out so I got the SLD. I don’t regret it. Relatively thin blade, very thin behind the edge, great height, huge flat spot, and the most comfortable neck/choil area of the 3 by far. I think the oval burnt chestnut handle is a bit nicer too (although be warned, it’s significantly skinnier than the big D-shaped ho wood handles on the others). Comes with a nice friction fit saya, while the others do not. My only complaint is that the mirror finish around the core steel can be a bit sticky when cutting carrots. At $265 shipped from Aframes, it’s roughly half the price of the others.

Some specs below, as well as trying to describe the feel of the edge profiles.


Spine thickness (in mm) measured at:
Handle - Heel - Midway - Top of nose - Middle of nose

Toyama (JNS):
211g
4.74 - 4.00 - 2.12 - 2.10 - 1.82
Profile: 10% heel relief - 25% flat spot - 25% flat spot - 20% gradual curvature - 20% more aggressive curvature to tip

Watanabe:
208g
4.24 - 4.10 - 2.28 - 2.08 - 1.80
Profile: Very small heel relief - 25% flat spot - 75% low gradual curvature all the way to tip

Masashi SLD (Aframes):
197g
4.48 - 3.80 - 2.00 - 1.28 - 0.98
Profile: 5% heel relief - 45% flat spot - 30% low gradual curvature (makes for a nice transition and addition to the flat spot) - 20% more aggressive curvature to tip


----------



## SHOWERDOOKIE

W1 230x43 blade from maker in Czech Republic, I believe name is Jarda Grof but our correspondence has led me to now think I was speaking either to Jarda or Grof but I digress. Handle is a bit stubby and hamon is kinda wild with a couple spots on the spine where I’m guessing some spottiness with clay happened but they don’t seem like they’ll be an issue ever. 







Spine is thick like 1999 Al Roker and pretty square but tapers from 6mm to 1mm at 1cm behind tip. It’s a certified onion wrecker and will be put through the ringer at work tomorrow. It was <$200 all in with a handmade leather sheath that fits really well so it’s hard to be disappointed with it. For anyone curious I found the maker via their own ad on a different knife forum


----------



## juice

SHOWERDOOKIE said:


> It was <$200 all in with a handmade leather sheath that fits really well so it’s hard to be disappointed with it.


No kidding!


----------



## IsoJ

Shi.Han custom profile 250*56, 239gr real nice and even better than that. Came without patina in 3,5 weeks with USPS. Maybe the USPS works faster from US than to US.....


----------



## msk

IsoJ said:


> Maybe the USPS works faster from US than to US.....



This is actually my experience. Lol US to and from APO can be even faster.


----------



## @ftermath

That stinks. I’ve had three shipments between Shehan and myself in the last several weeks (two receiving and one sending) and none have taken more than 4 days. Good to see your knife arrived safely if after a delay. 



IsoJ said:


> Shi.Han custom profile 250*56, 239gr real nice and even better than that. Came without patina in 3,5 weeks with USPS. Maybe the USPS works faster from US than to US.....
> 
> View attachment 93011
> View attachment 93012


----------



## IsoJ

This was about 2,5 times faster than BLK from Australia with aussiepost


----------



## msk

Yeah, glad it finally got there in good order. Love that profile.



@ftermath said:


> I’ve had three shipments between Shehan and myself in the last several weeks (two receiving and one sending)



So naturally the next question is - What did _you_ get from Shehan?


----------



## Robert Lavacca

SHOWERDOOKIE said:


> View attachment 93001
> 
> W1 230x43 blade from maker in Czech Republic, I believe name is Jarda Grof but our correspondence has led me to now think I was speaking either to Jarda or Grof but I digress. Handle is a bit stubby and hamon is kinda wild with a couple spots on the spine where I’m guessing some spottiness with clay happened but they don’t seem like they’ll be an issue ever. View attachment 93005
> 
> View attachment 93006
> 
> Spine is thick like 1999 Al Roker and pretty square but tapers from 6mm to 1mm at 1cm behind tip. It’s a certified onion wrecker and will be put through the ringer at work tomorrow. It was <$200 all in with a handmade leather sheath that fits really well so it’s hard to be disappointed with it. For anyone curious I found the maker via their own ad on a different knife forum


That thing looks pretty sweet man. For $200!


----------



## tchan001

Amazing value if it's really a $200 honyaki which cuts well.


----------



## @ftermath

msk said:


> Yeah, glad it finally got there in good order. Love that profile.
> 
> 
> 
> So naturally the next question is - What did _you_ get from Shehan?



I posted my two previously. One was a custom order 230 gyuto and I also had him round out the spine and choil and install a thermory handle on an Ikeda I just picked up Off BST.


----------



## msk

@ftermath said:


> I posted my two previously. One was a custom order 230 gyuto and I also had him round out the spine and choil and install a thermory handle on an Ikeda I just picked up Off BST.


Oh whoops, I totally saw those already and liked both posts. Solid.


----------



## LikenessMonster

Masakage Koishi 270mm Sujihiki. My 2nd J-Knife and boy is she sharp


----------



## madmotts

msk said:


> If the Toyama and Watanabe are like siblings, then the Masashi is like the skinny cousin.


Uh oh. Masashi SLD w new nose job looks sweet. seed is planted.


----------



## msk

madmotts said:


> Uh oh. Masashi SLD w new nose job looks sweet. seed is planted.


Yup, a lot nicer looking than the torpedo nose. Can’t rock quite as high, but I think the trade-off is fine seeing as I never rock (the flat spot makes this a total push cut knife anyways) and it’s a lot easier to use the lower tip for detail work.


----------



## drsmp

Opened my emails at almost the same instant that JCK sent out a Hinoura restock notice. I fully expected the knife to disappear as I rushed through checkout. Purchased on a Friday evening and knife in hand the following Tuesday. I feel incredibly lucky to have snagged one of my unicorns - 240 Unryu Damascus Gyuto


----------



## wind88

drsmp said:


> Opened my emails at almost the same instant that JCK sent out a Hinoura restock notice. I fully expected the knife to disappear as I rushed through checkout. Purchased on a Friday evening and knife in hand the following Tuesday. I feel incredibly lucky to have snagged one of my unicorns - 240 Unryu Damascus GyutoView attachment 93196
> View attachment 93197
> View attachment 93198
> View attachment 93199
> View attachment 93200


Incredible dammy!


----------



## drsmp

Sweet patina with underlying banding on my Kemadi Bulat Gyuto


----------



## Campbell

drsmp said:


> Sweet patina with underlying banding on my Kemadi Bulat GyutoView attachment 93274
> View attachment 93275
> View attachment 93276
> View attachment 93277



Really like that fine, subtle damascus pattern. What is the handle made of?


----------



## drsmp

@Campbell Believe it’s Russian/Black Hornbeam. Nice and grippy


----------



## Gregmega

Maz 220, couple n9ne honyaki y’alllllllll


----------



## Kristoffer

IsoJ said:


> Mattias Lundbergs gyuto
> 265*60 monosteel Böhler TWR(1.2513)
> 
> View attachment 92712



Looks beautiful! How do you find the grind?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

msk said:


> Toyama stainless clad 240mm from JNS
> 
> View attachment 92920
> View attachment 92921
> View attachment 92918
> View attachment 92919
> 
> 
> 
> Also just wanted to do a quick comparison between the Toyama and Watanabe (which has been beaten to death already), but throw in the Masashi as well. I acquired all 3 of these new within the last month.
> 
> The Toyama is the heftiest, and if I had to pick one, this would be the best cutter. It’s taller than the Watanabe, and has a slightly longer/skinnier neck (I prefer both of these features). It’s also the most expensive at $512 shipped from JNS.
> 
> The Watanabe is a bit shorter in height, and has a very pleasant gradual curvature to the edge. I’m usually a fan of big flat spots, but I still love using this gyuto. Cost me $462 shipped directly from Shinichi.
> 
> If the Toyama and Watanabe are like siblings, then the Masashi is like the skinny cousin. I initially wanted to get the White #2 version, but Aftames was sold out so I got the SLD. I don’t regret it. Relatively thin blade, very thin behind the edge, great height, huge flat spot, and the most comfortable neck/choil area of the 3 by far. I think the oval burnt chestnut handle is a bit nicer too (although be warned, it’s significantly skinnier than the big D-shaped ho wood handles on the others). Comes with a nice friction fit saya, while the others do not. My only complaint is that the mirror finish around the core steel can be a bit sticky when cutting carrots. At $265 shipped from Aframes, it’s roughly half the price of the others.
> 
> Some specs below, as well as trying to describe the feel of the edge profiles.
> 
> 
> Spine thickness (in mm) measured at:
> Handle - Heel - Midway - Top of nose - Middle of nose
> 
> Toyama (JNS):
> 211g
> 4.74 - 4.00 - 2.12 - 2.10 - 1.82
> Profile: 10% heel relief - 25% flat spot - 25% flat spot - 20% gradual curvature - 20% more aggressive curvature to tip
> 
> Watanabe:
> 208g
> 4.24 - 4.10 - 2.28 - 2.08 - 1.80
> Profile: Very small heel relief - 25% flat spot - 75% low gradual curvature all the way to tip
> 
> Masashi SLD (Aframes):
> 197g
> 4.48 - 3.80 - 2.00 - 1.28 - 0.98
> Profile: 5% heel relief - 45% flat spot - 30% low gradual curvature (makes for a nice transition and addition to the flat spot) - 20% more aggressive curvature to tip
> 
> View attachment 92922
> View attachment 92923


The 240 Masashi SLD at Arame is out of the stock so I bought the 270 one. Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## RockyBasel

msk said:


> Toyama stainless clad 240mm from JNS
> 
> View attachment 92920
> View attachment 92921
> View attachment 92918
> View attachment 92919
> 
> 
> 
> Also just wanted to do a quick comparison between the Toyama and Watanabe (which has been beaten to death already), but throw in the Masashi as well. I acquired all 3 of these new within the last month.
> 
> The Toyama is the heftiest, and if I had to pick one, this would be the best cutter. It’s taller than the Watanabe, and has a slightly longer/skinnier neck (I prefer both of these features). It’s also the most expensive at $512 shipped from JNS.
> 
> The Watanabe is a bit shorter in height, and has a very pleasant gradual curvature to the edge. I’m usually a fan of big flat spots, but I still love using this gyuto. Cost me $462 shipped directly from Shinichi.
> 
> If the Toyama and Watanabe are like siblings, then the Masashi is like the skinny cousin. I initially wanted to get the White #2 version, but Aftames was sold out so I got the SLD. I don’t regret it. Relatively thin blade, very thin behind the edge, great height, huge flat spot, and the most comfortable neck/choil area of the 3 by far. I think the oval burnt chestnut handle is a bit nicer too (although be warned, it’s significantly skinnier than the big D-shaped ho wood handles on the others). Comes with a nice friction fit saya, while the others do not. My only complaint is that the mirror finish around the core steel can be a bit sticky when cutting carrots. At $265 shipped from Aframes, it’s roughly half the price of the others.
> 
> Some specs below, as well as trying to describe the feel of the edge profiles.
> 
> 
> Spine thickness (in mm) measured at:
> Handle - Heel - Midway - Top of nose - Middle of nose
> 
> Toyama (JNS):
> 211g
> 4.74 - 4.00 - 2.12 - 2.10 - 1.82
> Profile: 10% heel relief - 25% flat spot - 25% flat spot - 20% gradual curvature - 20% more aggressive curvature to tip
> 
> Watanabe:
> 208g
> 4.24 - 4.10 - 2.28 - 2.08 - 1.80
> Profile: Very small heel relief - 25% flat spot - 75% low gradual curvature all the way to tip
> 
> Masashi SLD (Aframes):
> 197g
> 4.48 - 3.80 - 2.00 - 1.28 - 0.98
> Profile: 5% heel relief - 45% flat spot - 30% low gradual curvature (makes for a nice transition and addition to the flat spot) - 20% more aggressive curvature to tip
> 
> View attachment 92922
> View attachment 92923



Thanks - very helpful. Have not used Masashi but the other two are my favorites, but have the Watanabe Nakiri - have a few Toyama’s and I was advised if you have Toyama, or much benefit in getting a Watanabe gyuto


----------



## RockyBasel

drsmp said:


> Opened my emails at almost the same instant that JCK sent out a Hinoura restock notice. I fully expected the knife to disappear as I rushed through checkout. Purchased on a Friday evening and knife in hand the following Tuesday. I feel incredibly lucky to have snagged one of my unicorns - 240 Unryu Damascus GyutoView attachment 93196
> View attachment 93197
> View attachment 93198
> View attachment 93199
> View attachment 93200



Gorgeous knife - one of those that you may not want to use as it is gorgeous. But do hope you use it a lot and tell us about it


----------



## chiffonodd

msk said:


> Toyama stainless clad 240mm from JNS
> 
> View attachment 92920
> View attachment 92921
> View attachment 92918
> View attachment 92919
> 
> 
> 
> Also just wanted to do a quick comparison between the Toyama and Watanabe (which has been beaten to death already), but throw in the Masashi as well. I acquired all 3 of these new within the last month.
> 
> The Toyama is the heftiest, and if I had to pick one, this would be the best cutter. It’s taller than the Watanabe, and has a slightly longer/skinnier neck (I prefer both of these features). It’s also the most expensive at $512 shipped from JNS.
> 
> The Watanabe is a bit shorter in height, and has a very pleasant gradual curvature to the edge. I’m usually a fan of big flat spots, but I still love using this gyuto. Cost me $462 shipped directly from Shinichi.
> 
> If the Toyama and Watanabe are like siblings, then the Masashi is like the skinny cousin. I initially wanted to get the White #2 version, but Aftames was sold out so I got the SLD. I don’t regret it. Relatively thin blade, very thin behind the edge, great height, huge flat spot, and the most comfortable neck/choil area of the 3 by far. I think the oval burnt chestnut handle is a bit nicer too (although be warned, it’s significantly skinnier than the big D-shaped ho wood handles on the others). Comes with a nice friction fit saya, while the others do not. My only complaint is that the mirror finish around the core steel can be a bit sticky when cutting carrots. At $265 shipped from Aframes, it’s roughly half the price of the others.
> 
> Some specs below, as well as trying to describe the feel of the edge profiles.
> 
> 
> Spine thickness (in mm) measured at:
> Handle - Heel - Midway - Top of nose - Middle of nose
> 
> Toyama (JNS):
> 211g
> 4.74 - 4.00 - 2.12 - 2.10 - 1.82
> Profile: 10% heel relief - 25% flat spot - 25% flat spot - 20% gradual curvature - 20% more aggressive curvature to tip
> 
> Watanabe:
> 208g
> 4.24 - 4.10 - 2.28 - 2.08 - 1.80
> Profile: Very small heel relief - 25% flat spot - 75% low gradual curvature all the way to tip
> 
> Masashi SLD (Aframes):
> 197g
> 4.48 - 3.80 - 2.00 - 1.28 - 0.98
> Profile: 5% heel relief - 45% flat spot - 30% low gradual curvature (makes for a nice transition and addition to the flat spot) - 20% more aggressive curvature to tip
> 
> View attachment 92922
> View attachment 92923



Well, judging by the stats and photos, I can tell you which one of those three knives *I* think is most impressive, and spoiler alert: it ain't the toyama or watanabe


----------



## juice

chiffonodd said:


> Well, judging by the stats and photos, I can tell you which one of those three knives *I* think is most impressive, and spoiler alert: it ain't the toyama or watanabe


But the Masashi is almost a K-tip! #Heresy


----------



## chiffonodd

juice said:


> But the Masashi is almost a K-tip! #Heresy



#WrongTriangle


----------



## juice

chiffonodd said:


> #WrongTriangle


Bless your heart


----------



## spaceconvoy

Just arrived today, Watanabe kasumi nakiri, his typical stainless clad blue 2 with an upgraded buffalo horn handle. Managed to sneak the order in late last weekend before he closed his website for the month and arrived faster than another US order I placed.

Nice and tall at 58mm but the cutting edge is shorter than I'd hoped at 173mm. Super thin 1.2mm at the tip, feels like I'll be keeping this over my old Itinomonn, but we'll see - head to head nakiri review hopefully upcoming.


----------



## ian

spaceconvoy said:


> View attachment 93446
> View attachment 93447
> View attachment 93448
> 
> Just arrived today, Watanabe kasumi nakiri, his typical stainless clad blue 2 with an upgraded buffalo horn handle. Managed to sneak the order in late last weekend before he closed his website for the month and arrived faster than another US order I placed.
> 
> Nice and tall at 58mm but the cutting edge is shorter than I'd hoped at 173mm. Super thin 1.2mm at the tip, feels like I'll be keeping this over my old Itinomonn, but we'll see - head to head nakiri review hopefully upcoming.



Interesting! I didn’t even know he sold these.


----------



## spaceconvoy

When I made the request I thought it'd be a custom order, but he quoted it as a standard pro nakiri plus polishing. Very quick turnaround, shipped three days after payment


----------



## ian

spaceconvoy said:


> When I made the request I thought it'd be a custom order, but he quoted it as a standard pro nakiri plus polishing. Very quick turnaround, shipped three days after payment



That’s weird. I mean, the kurouchi pro are wide bevel, and that one looks more like a Toyama nakiri. There’s no hidden wide bevel, is there? Does it have a very slight S grind on the front and bit of concavity on the back side 5-10 mm from the edge?


----------



## josemartinlopez

The plot thickens.


----------



## M1k3

josemartinlopez said:


> The plot thickens.


Are you into Keto? If so, what's your favorite brand of radial car tire? And do you prefer boxers or diet soda? What's the difference between honey and Vegemite?


----------



## spaceconvoy

ian said:


> That’s weird. I mean, the kurouchi pro are wide bevel, and that one looks more like a Toyama nakiri. There’s no hidden wide bevel, is there? Does it have a very slight S grind on the front and bit of concavity on the back side 5-10 mm from the edge?


Just held a chopstick against it to check - both sides are pretty smoothly convexed, no hidden bevels. If you look _reeaaally_ close, a you can pick out a few flatter spots randomly dispersed, but it's what you'd expect from a hand finished knife. Does this reveal anything to you about its provenance?


----------



## ian

spaceconvoy said:


> Just held a chopstick against it to check - both sides are pretty smoothly convexed, no hidden bevels. If you look _reeaaally_ close, a you can pick out a few flatter spots randomly dispersed, but it's what you'd expect from a hand finished knife. Does this reveal anything to you about its provenance?



Dunno, I always thought many of the polished knives he sold were from a different person than the pro nakiri. Who knows, though. I’m just speculating.


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Dunno, I always thought many of the polished knives he sold were from a different person than the pro nakiri. Who knows, though. I’m just speculating.


It's probably Yohei, not Toyama.
#Mazaki


----------



## spaceconvoy

I've seen some of those rumors but haven't paid enough attention to keep track of who exactly was supposedly making what. I'm not sure it really matters who does the actual work. What I want to know is which 90s romantic comedy was playing in the background at the time? Therein lies the soul of the knife.


----------



## HSC /// Knives

I win


----------



## ModRQC

TF Mabs 210mm






Full review here: 





TF Mabs 210mm


Fujiwara – Maboroshi no Meito White #1 Gyuto 210mm 341 / 216 / 212 … 53 / 43 / 26 … 3.1 / 2.3 / 1.7 / 1.1 … +20 … 207g … ** Long (Total/Blade/Edge)… High (Heel/Half/Tip -35)… Thick (Heel/Half/Tip -35/Tip -10)… Balance (Chin = 0)… Weight… Cutting OOTB ( * Poor ** Avg *** Good **** Great)...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## DitmasPork

235 x 54 KT. Sublime beastliness.


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> 235 x 54 KT. Sublime beastliness.
> View attachment 93648
> 
> View attachment 93649
> 
> View attachment 93650
> 
> View attachment 93651



Sweet Lordy lord. I have not bought from a western maker yet - but he may be my first - if I can get one


----------



## tchan001

Get in line RB, Raquin knives are sold within seconds. Having it in your basket doesn't guarantee you anything.


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> Get in line RB, Raquin knives are sold within seconds. Having it in your basket doesn't guarantee you anything.



Patience is a virtue, especially in the “game of knives”. I am waiting for my TH and then TF Denka - BR will have to wait too

If my wife does not kill me before that


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

DitmasPork said:


> 235 x 54 KT. Sublime beastliness.
> View attachment 93648
> 
> View attachment 93649
> 
> View attachment 93650
> 
> View attachment 93651


Great blade and I really dig the dimensions on that one.


----------



## ian

Every maker gets instant fame bump when @DitmasPork posts pics.


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> Patience is a virtue, especially in the “game of knives”. I am waiting for my TH and then TF Denka - BR will have to wait too
> 
> If my wife does not kill me before that



Do it! This is my second BR. Liked the first one so much, I needed a backup. New one is considerably heavier, a true Kitchen Tracktor; first one is in between his KT and classic grind. New one is longer and taller.

Stoked.


----------



## Campbell

DitmasPork said:


> Do it! This is my second BR. Liked the first one so much, I needed a backup. New one is considerably heavier, a true Kitchen Tracktor; first one is in between his KT and classic grind. New one is longer and taller.
> 
> Stoked.
> 
> View attachment 93661


Beautiful knives! Is the new one a 240 or 270? How tall is the heel?


----------



## DitmasPork

Campbell said:


> Beautiful knives! Is the new one a 240 or 270? How tall is the heel?


New one is 235x54, older is 225x53.


----------



## Nagakin

Package from Evert this morning +1 he did a couple months back.

270 Mazaki gyuto in ironwood
220 Watanabe nakiri in koa
"240" Y. Tanaka gyuto in ebony


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Nagakin said:


> Package from Evert this morning +1 he did a couple months back.
> 
> 270 Mazaki gyuto in ironwood
> 220 Watanabe nakiri in koa
> "240" Y. Tanaka gyuto in ebony
> View attachment 93713
> View attachment 93714
> 
> View attachment 93715
> View attachment 93716
> 
> View attachment 93717
> View attachment 93718
> 
> View attachment 93719


Some great looking pieces.


----------



## friz

Today's postman is a special one.
Kato kikuryu 180
Kato 240 custom


----------



## Campbell

friz said:


> Today's postman is a special one.
> Kato kikuryu 180
> Kato 240 custom
> 
> View attachment 93728


Love the handle on that petty!


----------



## Moooza

friz said:


> Today's postman is a special one.
> Kato kikuryu 180
> Kato 240 custom



OMG


----------



## crocca86

friz said:


> Today's postman is a special one.
> Kato kikuryu 180
> Kato 240 custom
> 
> View attachment 93728


Nice one Nicola!!!
Been waiting for my 240 to come for almost a month now!! bloody Au post!!


----------



## friz

crocca86 said:


> Nice one Nicola!!!
> Been waiting for my 240 to come for almost a month now!! bloody Au post!!


I went through DHL. It arrived in few days. A hell of a find, so happy Valerio!


----------



## juice

crocca86 said:


> bloody Au post!!


TBF, there's not really too much they can do about it


----------



## crocca86

juice said:


> TBF, there's not really too much they can do about it


I do know that can’t do much about it, but you know how it feel when something is so close but still so far from you...


----------



## j22582536

crocca86 said:


> I do know that can’t do much about it, but you know how it feel when something is so close but still so far from you...



Yeah... I feel you, checking on the tracking number every 10 minutes hoping to see changes in status. Canada Post used to be like that at the beginning of the pandemic, good thing they got much better recently.


----------



## crocca86

j22582536 said:


> Yeah... I feel you, checking on the tracking number every 10 minutes hoping to see changes in status. Canada Post used to be like that at the beginning of the pandemic, good thing they got much better recently.


That’s exactly what I do!!!


----------



## juice

At least you're not down here in Vic, all our stuff is going to you or QLD to get sorted, so everything is taking FOREVER to go even short distances (just took 11 days to get a package 15km, although it ended up travelling about 2200km for the trip


----------



## Vladimir

*Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan AS petty 150 , thick 5mm)) ...like a Kato(Boss)*


----------



## RockyBasel

friz said:


> Today's postman is a special one.
> Kato kikuryu 180
> Kato 240 custom
> 
> View attachment 93728


Thems some good knives


----------



## RockyBasel

juice said:


> At least you're not down here in Vic, all our stuff is going to you or QLD to get sorted, so everything is taking FOREVER to go even short distances (just took 11 days to get a package 15km, although it ended up travelling about 2200km for the trip



I ordered a Jiro from Paul at Pro Tooling - took 4 months to get to me. Aus post.


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> I ordered a Jiro from Paul at Pro Tooling - took 4 months to get to me. Aus post.


Personally, I like to spend extra for DHL. My knife via Singapore Post took 4 months to US, tracking was nonexistent.


----------



## Guy_Cooking

I just picked up a Nigara hamono "Anmon" Damascus 300mm Sakimaru Takohiki. First Nigara blade, great weight, and wicked sharp.


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> Personally, I like to spend extra for DHL. My knife via Singapore Post took 4 months to US, tracking was nonexistent.



yup - same

I called Paul and told him I would have been happy to pay more dornDHL. So he shipped me a second Jiro at cost with DHL so I got two for price of 1.5 - he was very helpful, error on Aus post due to Covid


----------



## McMan

Guy_Cooking said:


> I just picked up a Nigara hamono "Anmon" Damascus 300mm Sakimaru Takohiki. First Nigara blade, great weight, and wicked sharp.
> 
> View attachment 93822
> View attachment 93823


I like the wood on that handle. Is it Lacewood? Beeswing Narra?


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Those nigara blades are good lookers man. Gyutos are a little too lasery for me though.


----------



## Guy_Cooking

Robert Lavacca said:


> Those nigara blades are good lookers man. Gyutos are a little too lasery for me though.


This is my first single edge knife, so we'll see how much actual use it gets. Couldn't pass it up at the price though.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Guy_Cooking said:


> This is my first single edge knife, so we'll see how much actual use it gets. Couldn't pass it up at the price though.


Nice man. Congratulations. Thing is gorgeous!


----------



## Slim278

I got a double today.
Birgersson Blades # 18 and @HSC /// Knives with @Dave Martell handle.


----------



## chiffonodd

RockyBasel said:


> Patience is a virtue, especially in the “game of knives”.



When you play the Game of Knives, you win or you die. There is no middle ground.


----------



## Qapla'

Guy_Cooking said:


> This is my first single edge knife, so we'll see how much actual use it gets. Couldn't pass it up at the price though.


Definitely a cool way to start. And you clearly are using it for its on-label purpose too.


----------



## Barmoley

Slim278 said:


> I got a double today.
> Birgersson Blades # 18 and @HSC /// Knives with @Dave Martell handle.
> 
> View attachment 93883
> View attachment 93884
> View attachment 93885
> View attachment 93886


HSC III / Martell Looks very good and the choil is insane.


----------



## Slim278

Barmoley said:


> HSC III / Martell Looks very good and the choil is insane.


Thanks, I have been waiting on this one a while and am excited to get to use it. It is 26C3 and I am excited to try as well.


----------



## Moooza

Not a kitchen knife, but I love this little Hattori higonokami KD:





And with all the recent Kato love, remember Shigefusa?


----------



## daddy yo yo

ShigeWOWSER!!!


----------



## ExistentialHero

Vintage Watanabe 270 from Stefan's collection:











This knife is *huge* and I love it. It's nice and thick at the spine and has a lovely smooth grind down to a screaming sharp edge courtesy of @Dave Martell. The tip is plenty thin for a workhorse and had no trouble sliding horizontally through my onions.

The cladding is quite reactive--it was clean when I got it, and it's pictured here after cutting up a few onions for a braise. Core steel is unknown, but Watanabe knows what he's doing so I'm not too worried


----------



## Byphy

Tosa funayuki (approx 140mm)

Yea yea, not anything to brag about but I love it. Thinned it and now its a great mini workhorse.






It came w a ho wood/plastic ferrule so I got a handle from eastasiaknifeimports on IG. Man, it gives this little guy some pop! Just wanna show love to him for the beautiful work done on this handle. Eucalyptus burl and ebony.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Byphy said:


> Tosa funayuki (approx 140mm)
> 
> Yea yea, not anything to brag about but I love it. Thinned it and now its a great mini workhorse.
> 
> View attachment 93964
> 
> 
> It came w a ho wood/plastic ferrule so I got a handle from eastasiaknifeimports on IG. Man, it gives this little guy some pop! Just wanna show love to him for the beautiful work done on this handle. Eucalyptus burl and ebony.
> 
> View attachment 93965


that handle looks fantastic on there


----------



## spaceconvoy

Don't sweat it, plenty of guys would kill to brag about 140mm... but more seriously, that's an underrated knife size, very nice.


----------



## birdsfan

A Yoshikane SKD 210 K-tip from Epic Edge. Incredibly fast shipping from Washington state! Only ordered it on Saturday.





















Can't wait to try it out. I can finally walk again after my surgery and will be in cooking shape in no time!


----------



## JDC

birdsfan said:


> A Yoshikane SKD 210 K-tip from Epic Edge. Incredibly fast shipping from Washington state! Only ordered it on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 93968
> View attachment 93969
> View attachment 93970
> View attachment 93971
> View attachment 93972
> View attachment 93973
> 
> 
> Can't wait to try it out. I can finally walk again after my surgery and will be in cooking shape in no time!


That's an awesome knife with a fabulous grind, enjoy!


----------



## birdsfan

I took a couple of choils shots but none of them really came out. It does look like it has an awesome grind, and the hammered finish should really aid in food release. The big question is will I feel comfortable putting it in my work kit for some first class abuse. It is so pretty now.


----------



## Byphy

Oops


----------



## Byphy

chiffonodd said:


> When you play the Game of Knives, you win or you die. There is no middle ground.



I’d consider myself the Jon Snow of knives.

I know nothing.


----------



## juice

Byphy said:


> Yea yea, not anything to brag about but I love it.


Well, that's what matters, right?



Byphy said:


> Eucalyptus burl


Mmmm, gorgeous.


----------



## JDC

birdsfan said:


> I took a couple of choils shots but none of them really came out. It does look like it has an awesome grind, and the hammered finish should really aid in food release. The big question is will I feel comfortable putting it in my work kit for some first class abuse. It is so pretty now.


Maybe not first class...


----------



## birdsfan

JDC said:


> Maybe not first class...



When you bring tools to work, it is tough to baby them. I don't beat my knives (except for my old Zwilling) but if it's in the bag, it will be used. Though once my chef sees it, he might finally see life beyond his Shun


----------



## JDC

birdsfan said:


> When you bring tools to work, it is tough to baby them. I don't beat my knives (except for my old Zwilling) but if it's in the bag, it will be used. Though once my chef sees it, he might finally see life beyond his Shun


Didn't know you have a super class above first class  , I'll trust the Yoshikane then, they are famous for a reason.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Yoshimitsu Fugen White #1 Tall Nakiri 180mm


----------



## BillHanna

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Yoshimitsu Fugen White #1 Tall Nakiri 180mm
> View attachment 93990
> View attachment 93991
> View attachment 93992


I was juuuuuuust looking at this on their site. I look forward to your review.


----------



## JDC

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Yoshimitsu Fugen White #1 Tall Nakiri 180mm
> View attachment 93990
> View attachment 93991
> View attachment 93992


Looks like it will have great food release.


----------



## Pamarill0

Kisuke bunka w/ black hornbeam handle and saya made by graydondecollibus


----------



## juice

Here I am, continuing to bring down the tone of the forum at every possible opportunity.

My latest effort involves purchasing a Messermeister 72424 Four Seasons Chef Knife, 15cm, Black for a solid AU$24.

I just gifted most of my Furi knives to a friend who has no decent knives at all and it doing it tough, so I figured we virtually never used them, so they'd upgrade her kitchen life a lot, but then realise I had nothing between 200mm and 90mm, so this popped up and I ordered it. Haven't tried it yet, but was so excited I just HAD to share the news with you all.

I think I'm going to like the size, though. I'm wanting a 160mm petty, so let's see how this goes.

I feel the chopping board is kinda beige? Don't you agree? #BeigePower #BeigeLion


----------



## Chicagohawkie

juice said:


> Here I am, continuing to bring down the tone of the forum at every possible opportunity.
> 
> My latest effort involves purchasing a Messermeister 72424 Four Seasons Chef Knife, 15cm, Black for a solid AU$24.
> 
> I just gifted most of my Furi knives to a friend who has no decent knives at all and it doing it tough, so I figured we virtually never used them, so they'd upgrade her kitchen life a lot, but then realise I had nothing between 200mm and 90mm, so this popped up and I ordered it. Haven't tried it yet, but was so excited I just HAD to share the news with you all.
> 
> I think I'm going to like the size, though. I'm wanting a 160mm petty, so let's see how this goes.
> 
> I feel the chopping board is kinda beige? Don't you agree? #BeigePower #BeigeLion
> 
> View attachment 94006
> View attachment 94007


Where’s Farberware when you need him.....


----------



## Jville

juice said:


> Here I am, continuing to bring down the tone of the forum at every possible opportunity.
> 
> My latest effort involves purchasing a Messermeister 72424 Four Seasons Chef Knife, 15cm, Black for a solid AU$24.
> 
> I just gifted most of my Furi knives to a friend who has no decent knives at all and it doing it tough, so I figured we virtually never used them, so they'd upgrade her kitchen life a lot, but then realise I had nothing between 200mm and 90mm, so this popped up and I ordered it. Haven't tried it yet, but was so excited I just HAD to share the news with you all.
> 
> I think I'm going to like the size, though. I'm wanting a 160mm petty, so let's see how this goes.
> 
> I feel the chopping board is kinda beige? Don't you agree? #BeigePower #BeigeLion
> 
> View attachment 94006
> View attachment 94007


Lets see a choil shot


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> Here I am, continuing to bring down the tone of the forum at every possible opportunity.
> 
> My latest effort involves purchasing a Messermeister 72424 Four Seasons Chef Knife, 15cm, Black for a solid AU$24.
> 
> I just gifted most of my Furi knives to a friend who has no decent knives at all and it doing it tough, so I figured we virtually never used them, so they'd upgrade her kitchen life a lot, but then realise I had nothing between 200mm and 90mm, so this popped up and I ordered it. Haven't tried it yet, but was so excited I just HAD to share the news with you all.
> 
> I think I'm going to like the size, though. I'm wanting a 160mm petty, so let's see how this goes.
> 
> I feel the chopping board is kinda beige? Don't you agree? #BeigePower #BeigeLion
> 
> View attachment 94006
> View attachment 94007


Good on you for giving your friend knives. I haven't used that line but Messermeister is one of my favorite German brands.


----------



## juice

Jville said:


> Lets see a choil shot


Your wish, etc.


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> I haven't used that line but Messermeister is one of my favorite German brands.


I hadn't heard of them until a short while ago, but I had read decent things about them (for what they are) and it'll work fine while we're moving and so on. Once we're settled again I can look to up my knife game, and I can send this off to @Carl Kotte for the #BeigeLion treatment, or something.


----------



## ian

juice said:


> Your wish, etc.
> 
> View attachment 94019




That is a sexy choil. @Qapla', take note.


----------



## Jville

juice said:


> Your wish, etc.
> 
> View attachment 94019


That is so sexy. I love the little pubes on the bottom.


----------



## M1k3

Jville said:


> That is so sexy. I love the little pubes on the bottom.


Might want to get your eyes checked. Looks like plastic to me.


----------



## juice

Jville said:


> That is so sexy. I love the little pubes on the bottom.




I was so disappointed to discover it's not some sexy S-grind or the like


----------



## Jville

M1k3 said:


> Might want to get your eyes checked. Looks like plastic to me.


Oh dang, i actually thought it was pubic hair. I'll make an appointment for a gynecologist.


----------



## Jville

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Yoshimitsu Fugen White #1 Tall Nakiri 180mm
> View attachment 93990
> View attachment 93991
> View attachment 93992


Ive checked these out quite a few times. Id like to know what you think about it, even if its a simple pm.


----------



## panda

juice said:


> I was so disappointed to discover it's not some sexy S-grind or the like


i dont find s grinds to be particularly sexy, it's more like a hunchback


----------



## JimMaple98

Byphy said:


> Tosa funayuki (approx 140mm)
> 
> Yea yea, not anything to brag about but I love it. Thinned it and now its a great mini workhorse.
> 
> View attachment 93964
> 
> 
> It came w a ho wood/plastic ferrule so I got a handle from eastasiaknifeimports on IG. Man, it gives this little guy some pop! Just wanna show love to him for the beautiful work done on this handle. Eucalyptus burl and ebony.
> 
> View attachment 93965


Love eastasiaknifeimports work, I have a 220 Takeda and Konosuke YS 240 on their way to Australia from him with new handles and Saya, I saw your knife when he posted it on IG. Amazing he isn’t as well known as I think he should be, he really produces epic stuff!


----------



## Byphy

JimMaple98 said:


> Love eastasiaknifeimports work, I have a 220 Takeda and Konosuke YS 240 on their way to Australia from him with new handles and Saya, I saw your knife when he posted it on IG. Amazing he isn’t as well known as I think he should be, he really produces epic stuff!



I really enjoy his work too, very clean lines and showcases beautiful natural wood. Easy to communicate with too! I'm sure you'll enjoy your blades with their new shoes!


----------



## IsoJ

Got a smaller beater knife for the family, thank you @MarcelNL for great deal and fast shipping. My first global, was easy to sharpen and cutted suprisingly good.


----------



## FishmanDE

Never thought I’d see the day, but I finally folded. Had the exact dimensions I was looking for, albeit a little thin for my taste, but always willing to try something new! Takeda Kosasa NAS 170mm x 45mm via Knifewear


----------



## josemartinlopez

IsoJ said:


> Got a smaller beater knife for the family, thank you @MarcelNL for great deal and fast shipping. My first global, was easy to sharpen and cutted suprisingly good.


Is that... a knife below 270mm?


----------



## IsoJ

josemartinlopez said:


> Is that... a knife below 270mm?


Yes it is but you let me know If you have over 270 beater


----------



## josemartinlopez

I've got so many Dalstrong unicorns for you. Made near Japan. Looks like honyaki. Very authentic.



Amazon.com


----------



## IsoJ

Just send it here and I give it to my wife for 2 minutes, if it survives that, we can call it a beater


----------



## TheVincenzo

Just arrived today. Super excited to try it out.


----------



## Corradobrit1

TheVincenzo said:


> Just arrived today. Super excited to try it out.



Scalloped for his pleasure LOL. Food release will be off the scale


----------



## juice

OOOOHHHHHH


----------



## marc4pt0

Papa’s new LaSeur gyuto:


----------



## MarcelNL

josemartinlopez said:


> I've got so many Dalstrong unicorns for you. Made near Japan. Looks like honyaki. Very authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com



Nitrogen and Vacuum treated, WOW...LOL


----------



## Barmoley

After 2 month at customs, it was released and delivered to me....finally. Andrei Markin K390 core 243x54.


----------



## juice

Barmoley said:


> After 2 month at customs, it was released and delivered to me


Looks like it's survived quite nicely, indeed.


----------



## Barmoley

juice said:


> Looks like it's survived quite nicely, indeed.


These are Andrei's pictures, but it survived fine. Didn't have a chance to take my own pictures since the world is burning.


----------



## TheVincenzo

I've definitely been considering a knife from Andrei. His stuff looks great.


----------



## Xin Sun

Got this Togashi x Tosa Blue 1 Mizu Honyaki from KnS yesterday, the left one is White 2 version.


----------



## Xenif

Got this from @preizzo , Masashi Takohiki, its a pretty fine knife


----------



## Corradobrit1

Xenif said:


> View attachment 94131
> 
> Got this from @preizzo , Masashi Takohiki, its a pretty fine knife


Love the handle


----------



## Xenif

Corradobrit1 said:


> Love the handle


Love burnt Chestnut handles


----------



## RolfK

Heidi, Wiener schnitzel & apfelstrudel, big knives - all good things come from Austria


----------



## daddy yo yo

RolfK said:


> View attachment 94301
> 
> 
> Heidi, Wiener schnitzel & apfelstrudel, big knives - all good things come from Austria


Agree about Kamon knives. Heidi is from Switzerland though...


----------



## juice

daddy yo yo said:


> Agree about Kamon knives. Heidi is from Switzerland though...


Maybe he misspelled that bloke from WWII?


----------



## RolfK

daddy yo yo said:


> Agree about Kamon knives. Heidi is from Switzerland though...


 Sorry haha should have said Schwarzenegger


----------



## RockyBasel

Xin Sun said:


> Got this Togashi x Tosa Blue 1 Mizu Honyaki from KnS yesterday, the left one is White 2 version.
> View attachment 94123
> View attachment 94124
> View attachment 94125
> View attachment 94126



let me n ow how it feels in the hand -
Mine is due to arrive next week - can’t wait - I have a few Togashi-tosa blue guuto’s and these knives are something else - truly spectacular. I have been waiting for a blue 1 Honyaki so when I saw it, like you, could not resist


----------



## MontezumaBoy

TheVincenzo said:


> I've definitely been considering a knife from Andrei. His stuff looks great.



Have 2 from Andrei - exceptional blades/workmanship for an excellent price ... he is extremely easy to work with, quick response times and general great guy. Can't say enough about him really.


----------



## Xin Sun

RockyBasel said:


> let me n ow how it feels in the hand -
> Mine is due to arrive next week - can’t wait - I have a few Togashi-tosa blue guuto’s and these knives are something else - truly spectacular. I have been waiting for a blue 1 Honyaki so when I saw it, like you, could not resist


I compared it with the white 2 version(Sakai Takayuki Tamashi (Spirit, 魂) White 2 Honyaki Gyuto 240mm). They have same profile and grind, the only difference is weight( Blue is 20g heavier than White, but no apparent feeling in the hand).


----------



## panda

@Xin Sun what are the specs on that togashi?


----------



## Xin Sun

panda said:


> @Xin Sun what are the specs on that togashi?


Weight: 262g
Height: 54mm
Width at heel: 4mm
Edge Length: 235mm


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Well this arrived in just 3 days. While few of my other knives has been a month in delivery. 

Mazaki B#1


----------



## josemartinlopez

Nice! If you can, let us know how it compares to the usual white #2 migaki.


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

The other mazaki that I own is KU in white #2. So can only give my opinion on those 2.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Inosuke Hashibira said:


> Well this arrived in just 3 days. While few of my other knives has been a month in delivery.
> 
> Mazaki B#1
> 
> View attachment 94574


Shadow effect or is the edge ground unevenly?


----------



## josemartinlopez

That's perfect @Inosuke Hashibira


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Corradobrit1 said:


> Shadow effect or is the edge ground unevenly?


Just crappy picture taking. Was playing around with live focus, trying to get a better picture. This is the actual knife from KnS. 









Mazaki Hon-Sanmai Blue 1 Gyuto 225mm Kasumi SP3


Mazaki Sanjo by Naoki Mazaki - top quality Japanese chefs knfie - Knives and Stones




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Inosuke Hashibira said:


> Well this arrived in just 3 days. While few of my other knives has been a month in delivery.
> 
> Mazaki B#1
> 
> View attachment 94573
> View attachment 94574
> View attachment 94575


Nice man! I was able to snag a blue 2 maz from K&S when he first did them. IMO at least it’s a whole different level with his white knives. Especially with fit and finish. Mine is a nice workhorse. I love everything about it. Perfect for me. Hope you enjoy it man. That blue 1 looks sweet.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Whole different level with his White #2 knives in general, or with his White #2 migaki finish knives specifically?


----------



## Robert Lavacca

I’ve tried a few different mazaki. He definitely goes further with the blue than white at least with the one I have. The spine and choil are so smooth it’s ridiculous, the kanji is beautiful, etc. Although one of the gyutos I also kept wad a kuro white 240 from yoshihiro about a year ago. Very similar to the ones carbon has now. Grind is extremely thin behind the edge. The taper is insane. Fit and finish on that is nice also. Think the only thing I would say about the blue gyuto is that the finish on the bevel is kind of meh. Besides that, I think there is definitely more work and effort put into the blue gyutos. As real comparison like that though would be tricky because there are a lot of different retailers out there and although mazaki has gotten some kind of consistency down, his knives tend to vary depending on the retailer.


----------



## Chunkybananahead

Yoshimi Kato Silver Steel No.3
165mm with Red Honduras Rosewood


----------



## spaceconvoy

Maybe not too exciting for most people, but I like having a variety of different types and sizes of knives. Been wanting a small knife for lemon, garlic, herbs, etc. Something I can use on a crowded cutting board when the pasta is almost done and suddenly realize I've forgotten to chop the basil. Feels like just the right size, with good board clearance for my thin fingers, and that famous Herder thin grind.

I have another Herder (the K1) with an ice birch handle that I wasn't impressed with. This one is tighter and better finished, and the plum wood feels denser. We'll see if it holds up better, but I'm doubtful based on other reviews. Either way, I learned my lesson the first time and am already planning to rehandle if it finds a long term place on my rack.


----------



## juice

What's the (obvious) significance of that lemon? I see it's in all three shots.


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> What's the (obvious) significance of that lemon? I see it's in all three shots.


Slow, agonizing, drawn out events in


----------



## spaceconvoy

the lemon symbolizes prosperity 

jk, just for scale, otherwise it looks like a santoku held by a giant


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Lemons are the best


----------



## BazookaJoe

juice said:


> What's the (obvious) significance of that lemon? I see it's in all three shots.


Obviously he's a Led Zep fan...

"... squeeze my lemon till the juice runs down my leg... "


----------



## daddy yo yo

juice said:


> What's the (obvious) significance of that lemon?


juice!


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Robert Lavacca said:


> I’ve tried a few different mazaki. He definitely goes further with the blue than white at least with the one I have. The spine and choil are so smooth it’s ridiculous, the kanji is beautiful, etc. Although one of the gyutos I also kept wad a kuro white 240 from yoshihiro about a year ago. Very similar to the ones carbon has now. Grind is extremely thin behind the edge. The taper is insane. Fit and finish on that is nice also. Think the only thing I would say about the blue gyuto is that the finish on the bevel is kind of meh. Besides that, I think there is definitely more work and effort put into the blue gyutos. As real comparison like that though would be tricky because there are a lot of different retailers out there and although mazaki has gotten some kind of consistency down, his knives tend to vary depending on the retailer.


I agree and share the same opinion as you. The finish on the bevel is okay. But other than that finish is much better than the white steel. Seems like he does spend more time on the Blue steel. Mazaki does seem to improve year by year.


----------



## Nagakin

Know if his blue comes in 270 anywhere? 


Inosuke Hashibira said:


> I agree and share the same opinion as you. The finish on the bevel is okay. But other than that finish is much better than the white steel. Seems like he does spend more time on the Blue steel. Mazaki does seem to improve year by year.


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Not that I know of. All I saw was 240mm. If it does come in 270mm, that will be awesome. Like Jiro's


----------



## Jville

Inosuke Hashibira said:


> Well this arrived in just 3 days. While few of my other knives has been a month in delivery.
> 
> Mazaki B#1
> 
> View attachment 94573
> View attachment 94574
> View attachment 94575


I got the blue #2 in yesterday and i was so impressed by just the unboxing and initial inspection of the knife that i sprung for the blue#1, without even using it.


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Jville said:


> I got the blue #2 in yesterday and i was so impressed by just the unboxing and initial inspection of the knife that i sprung for the blue#1, without even using it.


Well that is just pure fascination that leads to escalation .The handle is really nice too, well made. Also the hardwood saya, inside is lined with cloth. Very snug fit. Good purchase.


----------



## RockyBasel

My first blue 1 Honyaki arrived today

here are specs:
240 mm Gyuto
54 mm heel
259 gm
Blue 1 steel
Togashi-Tosa combo (excellent grind)
Beautiful
From the house of Aoki Hamono


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Jville said:


> I got the blue #2 in yesterday and i was so impressed by just the unboxing and initial inspection of the knife that i sprung for the blue#1, without even using it.


They are nice man. The blue 2 really surprised me. The grinds look a little better than last time also from the pics. Esp the blue 1. My blue 2 from the first run is thick. Nice grind and makes me happy but definitely not for someone who is into mid weights and lasers.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Masashi SLD 270. This knife is huge (276*59.5). For how big it is, it’s 245 gram which feels nimble in hand. Super aggressive distal taper. Thin front and crazy thin tip.

Tested it with a potato and carrot and I like how it cuts. I like the profile a little better than Yoshikane SKD as it has a little up curve near the heel which makes it less dead flat. But I didn’t realize how big it is until I have it in hand. I will try it a couple of more times but maybe someone with a larger cutting board can get a better use of it.


----------



## Twigg

Sakai Masayuki 270mm Takohiki
Was wanting a yanagiba, but this caught my eye.


----------



## tchan001

My 250mm Kemadi bulat with hornbeam handle has finally arrived.


----------



## Geigs

tchan001 said:


> My 250mm Kemadi bulat with hornbeam handle has finally arrived.



That looks sick. I love the hornbeam with the kurochi and that banding is insane. I've had my Kemadi for a few months and it's great, it's become my go to knife for most things.


----------



## DrEriksson

It arrived about two weeks ago, but since I'm a new arrival and this is my newest knife, I hope it's ok.

Smedja Aspen 178*54 gyuto with reclaimed roller bearing steel and reclaimed oak from windows/doorstep. First picture is the finish after I did some polishing, followed by a tasty blueish patina. Killer knife.


----------



## JimMaple98

Konosuke YS 240 Gyuto with Mexican ebony handle
Takeda 220 gyuto with spalted maple handle and Saya with ebony

Finally received my new knives yesterday, purchased the Takeda from Knifewear and the Kono from Bernal, got both shipped to Eastasiaknifeimports for some handles and a matching Saya for the Takeda.

I am very much in love with Yoshikane knives so hence my purchase of the YS, and I enjoy a 1303 now and then so decided to leap into a Takeda To replace it, which has been on my list for a while now.

christened the Kono with some local steak for the family and I am going to be making the obligatory stir fry to see how the Takeda drives soon.


----------



## zizirex

JimMaple98 said:


> Konosuke YS 240 Gyuto with Mexican ebony handle
> Takeda 220 gyuto with spalted maple handle and Saya with ebony
> 
> Finally received my new knives yesterday, purchased the Takeda from Knifewear and the Kono from Bernal, got both shipped to Eastasiaknifeimports for some handles and a matching Saya for the Takeda.
> 
> I am very much in love with Yoshikane knives so hence my purchase of the YS, and I enjoy a 1303 now and then so decided to leap into a Takeda To replace it, which has been on my list for a while now.
> 
> christened the Kono with some local steak for the family and I am going to be making the obligatory stir fry to see how the Takeda drives soon.


Nice!! Any difference of cutting performance between the YS and Yoshikane? the effortlessness and the less wedging wise?


----------



## marc4pt0

Campbell said:


> View attachment 91928



just now seeing this. Freaking love it.


----------



## Jville

Mazaki Blue#2 240 mm


----------



## marc4pt0

Jville said:


> View attachment 94851
> 
> Mazaki Blue#2 240 mmView attachment 94852
> View attachment 94853
> View attachment 94854


Hot damn, didn’t know these were coming in B2 now. Very nice. Kind of wish I had seen these before they sold out


----------



## JimMaple98

zizirex said:


> Nice!! Any difference of cutting performance between the YS and Yoshikane? the effortlessness and the less wedging wise?


No discernible difference as of yet, the profile and grind are practically twins. The YS may be slightly ticker at the spine than my Amekiri, let’s see how the retention and ease of sharpening is with the YS though, I loved the Yoshikane Amekiri but it didn’t hold its edge long enough for me in the Restaurant. no fault of the knife just the nature of being white #2.


----------



## zizirex

JimMaple98 said:


> No discernible difference as of yet, the profile and grind are practically twins. The YS may be slightly ticker at the spine than my Amekiri, let’s see how the retention and ease of sharpening is with the YS though, I loved the Yoshikane Amekiri but it didn’t hold its edge long enough for me in the Restaurant. no fault of the knife just the nature of being white #2.


I see, I was going to buy the Yoshikane but I want the closest in terms of cutting performance with the YS since the YS is way over my budget. I wouldn't really bother with crazy edge retention since I will use it at home.


----------



## Jville

JimMaple98 said:


> No discernible difference as of yet, the profile and grind are practically twins. The YS may be slightly ticker at the spine than my Amekiri, let’s see how the retention and ease of sharpening is with the YS though, I loved the Yoshikane Amekiri but it didn’t hold its edge long enough for me in the Restaurant. no fault of the knife just the nature of being white #2.


The YS seemed to hold a nice edge in my brief time with it.


----------



## DaM0w

First 270!


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Guy_Cooking said:


> I just picked up a Nigara hamono "Anmon" Damascus 300mm Sakimaru Takohiki. First Nigara blade, great weight, and wicked sharp.
> 
> View attachment 93822
> View attachment 93823


What a stunner. Oh and that knife looks great too. I’ve been seeing these pop up lately and I’m very intrigued by them.


----------



## RockyBasel

DaM0w said:


> First 270!



pray tell more about this gorgeous knife


----------



## tchan001

My Tesshu Meat Cleaver 185mm with Hawaiian Koa Handle from AframesTokyo arrived at the office.
I wanted a hefty cleaver that can handle chopping bones and it sure is thick and heavy. The blade is made by Munetoshi and then custom handled with Koa by AframesTokyo resulting in a beautifully rustic cleaver. Not exactly the best fit and finish but when you buy something made by Munetoshi, that's to be expected.


----------



## JimMaple98

zizirex said:


> I see, I was going to buy the Yoshikane but I want the closest in terms of cutting performance with the YS since the YS is way over my budget. I wouldn't really bother with crazy edge retention since I will use it at home.


I would highly recommend the Yoshikane Amekiri from K&S, seems Like it would suit you well then!


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> My Tesshu Meat Cleaver 185mm with Hawaiian Koa Handle from AframesTokyo arrived at the office.
> I wanted a hefty cleaver that can handle chopping bones and it sure is thick and heavy. The blade is made by Munetoshi and then custom handled with Koa by AframesTokyo resulting in a beautifully rustic cleaver. Not exactly the best fit and finish but when you buy something made by Munetoshi, that's to be expected.
> View attachment 94954
> View attachment 94955
> View attachment 94956


Wow!! This is something else. Munetoshi - very nice!


----------



## DaM0w

RockyBasel said:


> pray tell more about this gorgeous knife



Mazak from JNS, 272x59, only 252gs! Handle needs to be replaced since the balance point is halfway up the kanji, but very happy w/ it


----------



## RockyBasel

I thought JNS no longer carries the Mazakster


----------



## DaM0w

RockyBasel said:


> I thought JNS no longer carries the Mazakster


Bought it BNIB off a forum member who purchase it a while back


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Shibata AS Tank. 183mm*85 mm. 345 gram. 4.9 mm spine thickness. It’s a beast. Thinnest at the top of the edge out of 3 Shibatas I’ve owned.

Just did a quick cutting test here. Carrot wedge test


----------



## RockyBasel

DaM0w said:


> Bought it BNIB off a forum member who purchase it a while back


I am jealous - if you ever want to off load, ping me


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

So this is my first s-grind by Rader. Another first, it was shipped and arrived in less than 24 hrs from BST. I'm one state over though. First three photos aren't mine. The Koa handle is mesmerizing.


----------



## juice

Your carpet is giving me epilepsy, just FYI


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

My wife...she's from California...and that's all I'll say about her choices in life.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Didn't notice the carpet until Juice pointed it out, and now I can see nothing but the carpet in that picture.


----------



## juice

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Didn't notice the carpet until Juice pointed it out, and now I can see nothing but the carpet in that picture.


One of the most important lessons a photographer can learn is to always look at the background...






(example not mine :-D


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

At least its an area rug over hardwood floors.


----------



## Twigg

juice said:


> One of the most important lessons a photographer can learn is to always look at the background...
> 
> View attachment 95035
> 
> 
> (example not mine :-D


Probably should pay attention to the foreground too. That tie is fooking horrible and his gig line is sloppy.


----------



## M1k3

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> My wife...she's from California...and that's all I'll say about her choices in life.


I've lived in California all my life and think that thing you call a carpet is ugly and seizure inducing.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Ken griffey jr carpet. I think it’s kind of cool


----------



## M1k3

Robert Lavacca said:


> Ken griffey jr carpet. I think it’s kind of cool


What a gawdy knife


----------



## pgugger

New knives just arrived and more on the way. Here is my new Toyama 270 mm sujihiki (149 g)


----------



## pgugger

... and a Manaka (Kisuke) B#1 240 mm gyuto (187 g).


----------



## Corradobrit1

juice said:


> (example not mine :-D


Me thinks the lady doth protest too much 

Nice budgie smugglers Juice


----------



## Chang

Had to grab another Kemadi. 225x55 K-tip Gyuto in Stainless 95x18. Boy, can Kev sharpen a knife. Perfect line knife.


----------



## juice

Corradobrit1 said:


> Me thinks the lady doth protest too much


Speaking of ladies, I also like how she's got a triangle pointed at her head. This photo, it really gives us a lot of pointers on things to avoid


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Shibata AS Tank. 183mm*85 mm. 345 gram. 4.9 mm spine thickness. It’s a beast. Thinnest at the top of the edge out of 3 Shibatas I’ve owned.
> 
> Just did a quick cutting test here. Carrot wedge test
> 
> View attachment 95006
> 
> View attachment 95007
> 
> View attachment 95008


Thats awesome, been wanting one of this since I saw it and a tony laseur cleaver. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Inosuke Hashibira said:


> Thats awesome, been wanting one of this since I saw it and a tony laseur cleaver. Where did you get yours from?


I got it from CKTG. I signed up their email notification for this knife and bought it when I saw the email notification.


----------



## paperhouse

Snagged the last nashiji Mazaki from CKC

















ive been wanting one of his knives for a little while now, and instantly im very happy with it. It is my first experience with a real workhorse grind- i especially enjoy the extra weight that it packs. Definitely excited to put it to more use


----------



## Barmoley

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> So this is my first s-grind by Rader. Another first, it was shipped and arrived in less than 24 hrs from BST. I'm one state over though. First three photos aren't mine. Last one was as soon as i unwrapped it. The Koa handle is mesmerizing.View attachment 95029
> View attachment 95030
> View attachment 95031
> View attachment 95032


Really wanted this one. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I got it from CKTG. I signed up their email notification for this knife and bought it when I saw the email notification.
> [/QUOTE
> So you were the one that bought from CKTG. I got the same email, but due to the time difference, I received it at 2am in the morning . Congrats, its definitely a keeper.


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

So you were the one that bought from CKTG. I got the same email, but due to the time difference, I received it at 2am in the morning . Congrats, its definitely a keeper.


----------



## tchan001

My 225mm Jiro Tsuchime Yo Gyuto #161. Love the western handle.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Barmoley said:


> Really wanted this one. Congrats and enjoy.


If I ever sell any of my Rader, you'll be the first to know.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Congrats on the Mazaki, have one from Carbon and it's outstanding. Their nashiji line of Mazaki is wonderful

Also there's come equipped with appropriately chunky handles given the weight of the knife. Great masaki experience


----------



## MarcelNL

juice said:


> Speaking of ladies, I also like how she's got a triangle pointed at her head. This photo, it really gives us a lot of pointers on things to avoid



not to mention an utter lack of contrast and off colors...brrr, just hope it's a quick phone cam snapshot


----------



## tchan001

An angel arrived at my door. What a beauty.

220x60 Halcyon Forge Amboyna Twist patterned welded from 1095 and 15n20 with a compound S-grind. The handle is made of exhibition grade Amboyna Burl and African Blackwood. Fit and finish is superb. The average HRC is 62/63 and weight is 209g. 
I can't believe I am so lucky to own such a fabulous knife. One of the treasures in my collection. 
















What a choil.


----------



## juice

tchan001 said:


> An angel arrived at my door. What a beauty.


If I could make a suggestion - that would REALLY pop if you take the photos against a solid plain background. ATM it's a bit camouflaged by everything being so busy.


----------



## Chang

tchan001 said:


> My 225mm Jiro Tsuchime Yo Gyuto #161. Love the western handle.
> View attachment 95103



Ugh! I desire!


----------



## Chang

juice said:


> If I could make a suggestion - that would REALLY pop if you take the photos against a solid plain background. ATM it's a bit camouflaged by everything being so busy.


Lol I have a pitch black coffee table just for taking knife pics


----------



## juice

Chang said:


> Lol I have a pitch black coffee table just for taking knife pics


Yeah, I have a sheet of black perspex for my lightbox actually, a white one as well, you can tell I hardly use it), but for most people, nothing so fancy is needed, just a solid colour piece of paper or the like


----------



## RockyBasel

pgugger said:


> New knives just arrived and more on the way. Here is my new Toyama 270 mm sujihiki (149 g)
> View attachment 95048



looks like a JNS Toyama - I mean does anyone else carry Toyama?

toyama represent


----------



## RockyBasel

pgugger said:


> ... and a Manaka (Kisuke) B#1 240 mm gyuto (187 g).
> 
> View attachment 95049
> 
> View attachment 95050
> View attachment 95051


I almost bought this knife - he is sure getting traction on this forum


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> An angel arrived at my door. What a beauty.
> 
> 220x60 Halcyon Forge Amboyna Twist patterned welded from 1095 and 15n20 with a compound S-grind. The handle is made of exhibition grade Amboyna Burl and African Blackwood. Fit and finish is superb. The average HRC is 62/63 and weight is 209g.
> I can't believe I am so lucky to own such a fabulous knife. One of the treasures in my collection.
> View attachment 95159
> View attachment 95160
> View attachment 95161
> View attachment 95162
> View attachment 95163
> 
> What a choil.


Simply gorgeous. Congrats


----------



## pgugger

RockyBasel said:


> looks like a JNS Toyama - I mean does anyone else carry Toyama?
> 
> toyama ❤represent



Sure is. I haven't seen any other vendors but I'd be curious to know too.



RockyBasel said:


> I almost bought this knife - he is sure getting traction on this forum



Very promising. I enjoy how he does everything start to finish on these... forge welding to sharpening on stones, etc. Haven't really used it yet but looking forward to it this weekend.


----------



## drsmp

Spent the morning working with fingerstones on this newly arrived from the BST Halcyon Forge Gyuto.


----------



## Repjapsteel

drsmp said:


> Spent the morning working with fingerstones on this newly arrived from the BST Halcyon Forge Gyuto.
> View attachment 95242
> View attachment 95243
> View attachment 95244
> View attachment 95245
> View attachment 95246


I love Joe's work with wrought iron. How long it took you to get that finish?


----------



## drsmp

Probably 3 hours total. The first couple types of fingerstones I tried worked OK but little contrast so the pattern was very subtle. The third one gave the great contrast -almost like etching - and I did two polishes with it. Afterwards I lightly polished with sunshine cloth - it will buff the the patina off if you use too much pressure.


----------



## tchan001

juice said:


> If I could make a suggestion - that would REALLY pop if you take the photos against a solid plain background. ATM it's a bit camouflaged by everything being so busy.


Due to popular demand, better photos are now available.


----------



## ModRQC

I just received this awesome unit I managed to score... very rare Hinoura father Kasumi Nakiri 180mm Red pakka yo handle. 1500$ CAD wasn't too expensive for this beauty.






I actually intend to flip this one for 2000$ USD shipping on you. Just wanted to see upfront who was interested. Thanks!


----------



## Durge

ModRQC said:


> I just received this awesome unit I managed to score... very rare Hinoura father Kasumi Nakiri 180mm Red pakka yo handle. 1500$ CAD wasn't too expensive for this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 95298
> 
> 
> I actually intend to flip this one for 2000$ USD shipping on you. Just wanted to see upfront who was interested. Thanks!


I had no idea the Canadian dollar had taken such a hard hit x.x
Edit: Oh I see you put USD also - sad the world economy has inflated 200,000%


----------



## Jville

ModRQC said:


> I just received this awesome unit I managed to score... very rare Hinoura father Kasumi Nakiri 180mm Red pakka yo handle. 1500$ CAD wasn't too expensive for this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 95298
> 
> 
> I actually intend to flip this one for 2000$ USD shipping on you. Just wanted to see upfront who was interested. Thanks!


I think i saw one of those at TJ Max.


----------



## tchan001

ModRQC said:


> I just received this awesome unit I managed to score... very rare Hinoura father Kasumi Nakiri 180mm Red pakka yo handle. 1500$ CAD wasn't too expensive for this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 95298
> 
> 
> I actually intend to flip this one for 2000$ USD shipping on you. Just wanted to see upfront who was interested. Thanks!


Maybe ma_sha1 might buy it to modify into a gyuto.


----------



## BillHanna

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Yoshimitsu Fugen White #1 Tall Nakiri 180mm
> View attachment 93990
> View attachment 93991
> View attachment 93992


Any verdict on it yet? Was the handle upgrade worth it?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

BillHanna said:


> Any verdict on it yet? Was the handle upgrade worth it?


It's quite the performer and the handle upgrade is always worth it. I'm not usually kouruchi guy, but this ones nice.


----------



## BillHanna

Awesome. Here’s hoping it shows up on one of my days off


----------



## pgugger

Watanabe Pro 180 mm nakiri just arrived (203 g). Picked this up in the BST and was posted here before by the previous owner, but here it is again...


----------



## Corradobrit1

ModRQC said:


> I just received this awesome unit I managed to score... very rare Hinoura father Kasumi Nakiri 180mm Red pakka yo handle. 1500$ CAD wasn't too expensive for this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 95298
> 
> 
> I actually intend to flip this one for 2000$ USD shipping on you. Just wanted to see upfront who was interested. Thanks!


A unicorn's unicorn


----------



## RockyBasel

pgugger said:


> Watanabe Pro 180 mm nakiri just arrived (203 g). Picked this up in the BST and was posted here before by the previous owner, but here it is again...
> View attachment 95440


Best Nakiri period


----------



## Matt Jacobs

New Mazaki 150 petty. Scorched the handle to match my 240. I also shortened the handle by about 3/8" to move the balance point to neutral.


----------



## marc4pt0

The scorched handle certainly looks nice


----------



## marc4pt0

tchan001 said:


> An angel arrived at my door. What a beauty.
> 
> 220x60 Halcyon Forge Amboyna Twist patterned welded from 1095 and 15n20 with a compound S-grind. The handle is made of exhibition grade Amboyna Burl and African Blackwood. Fit and finish is superb. The average HRC is 62/63 and weight is 209g.
> I can't believe I am so lucky to own such a fabulous knife. One of the treasures in my collection.
> View attachment 95159
> View attachment 95160
> View attachment 95161
> View attachment 95162
> View attachment 95163
> 
> What a choil.



Such a handsome blade. And Joe’s S grind is definitely on my list to get. I just really dig the taller bevel in his style. What a stunner


----------



## Matt Jacobs

drsmp said:


> Spent the morning working with fingerstones on this newly arrived from the BST Halcyon Forge Gyuto.
> View attachment 95242
> View attachment 95243
> View attachment 95244
> View attachment 95245
> View attachment 95246


great work!!


----------



## CTHT

It was a Shig kind of weekend. Both arrived earlier than expected, which is nice during these times.

First up, KU nakiri 165mm. I wanted to upgrade my nakiri (and the rest of my knives in general) and was debating makers. Wanting to try a Shig and finding an orderable one, I'm happy with my purchase after prepping a few meals.






Next, kitaeji gyuto 180mm. I was debating getting a matching KU santoku 165mm despite mixed reviews and was going for it, and happened upon this beauty by sheer dumb luck. 










Had a slight snafu with customs, but it still arrived a day early and in time to make Sunday brunch. Super happy with my new purchases.


----------



## RockyBasel

It seems to be raining Shigs these days. Congrats on the amazing knives you got! They are beautiful and purchase worthy


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Lucky to get this, a Shig kitaeji yanagiba


----------



## RockyBasel

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Lucky to get this, a Shig kitaeji yanagiba
> View attachment 95620
> 
> View attachment 95621


It is indeed raining Shig’s! Thanks to JNS - I was right with you refreshing - missed this one, but got the other


----------



## tchan001

New to me. My Tilman Leder 270mm Niolox Gyuto with maple burl handle and blonde buffalo horn ferrule + endcap arrived today. Heard he made a great stainless steel gyuto with Niolox and wanted to give it a try. Looks great with a handsome fit and finish.


----------



## daddy yo yo

RockyBasel said:


> It seems to be raining Shigs these days. Congrats on the amazing knives you got! They are beautiful and purchase worthy


It’s only raining Shigs when one is willing do drop cash massively!


----------



## RockyBasel

daddy yo yo said:


> It’s only raining Shigs when one is willing do drop cash massively!


 so painfully true!


----------



## copacetic

Got this a wee while ago but forgot to post -
Mutsumi Hinoura AS Kurouchi Santoku from Cleancut.
Stainless clad Super Aogami RH 64
175/52 total 313mm 169g
Macassar Ebony octo handle.












This replaced our Wusthof Ikon Santoku (now upcycled to my mother who claims it's the sharpest knife ever).

My first Aogami Super knife, flawless fit and finish, and "stick-in-the-board" sharp out of the box. Has been used a fair bit by partner who finds it more comfortable than a larger gyuto. Edge retention excellent so far, and just feels a robust, high quality, well-executed knife.


----------



## RockyBasel

copacetic said:


> Got this a wee while ago but forgot to post -
> Mutsumi Hinoura AS Kurouchi Santoku from Cleancut.
> Stainless clad Super Aogami RH 64
> 175/52 total 313mm 169g
> Macassar Ebony octo handle.
> 
> View attachment 95706
> View attachment 95707
> View attachment 95708
> 
> 
> This replaced our Wusthof Ikon Santoku (now upcycled to my mother who claims it's the sharpest knife ever).
> 
> My first Aogami Super knife, flawless fit and finish, and "stick-in-the-board" sharp out of the box. Has been used a fair bit by partner who finds it more comfortable than a larger gyuto. Edge retention excellent so far, and just feels a robust, high quality, well-executed knife.


Congrats - great choice! And joy will abound in the kitchen


----------



## RockyBasel

So interesting Japanese knife object arrived today....my first such knife


----------



## RockyBasel

Here is the knife touches wrong button, oops..


----------



## KO88

HVB beast. Vtoku2 sclad. WHish  
252x59
272g


----------



## RockyBasel

KO88 said:


> HVB beast. Vtoku2 sclad. WHish
> 252x59
> 272g
> View attachment 95756
> View attachment 95757
> View attachment 95758
> View attachment 95759


Beautiful knife - how high is the heel? And what is the weight? I am not familiar with this blade smith


----------



## RDalman

RockyBasel said:


> Beautiful knife - how high is the heel? And what is the weight? I am not familiar with this blade smith


HVB= Mert Tansu. Hunter valley blades.


----------



## KO88

Thx Robin - yeah Merts “budget” line
252x59
272g


----------



## RockyBasel

Definitely WH


----------



## Chang

Finally landed a Yanick jawn, so pretty.


----------



## RockyBasel

Great new knives today- Tuesday specials


----------



## kevpenbanc

220mm from Jezz at OblivionBlades.


----------



## juice

kevpenbanc said:


> 220mm from Jezz at OblivionBlades.


I was watching that on IG. I wouldn't want to own it, but that doesn't mean I'm not crazy impressed by it 

Jezz is doing some wild stuff ATM, for sure, both for himself and making metals for others.


----------



## RockyBasel

juice said:


> I was watching that on IG. I wouldn't want to own it, but that doesn't mean I'm not crazy impressed by it
> 
> Jezz is doing some wild stuff ATM, for sure, both for himself and making metals for others.


Agreed completely- his stuff looks stunning


----------



## RockyBasel

This one arrived today - it looks amazing in person, pics may not do full justice here. Has that “something” indeed


----------



## IsoJ

Two new arrivals. Tsubaya Tanaka b1 and Konusuke Sanjo SKD.


----------



## juice

Handles


----------



## IsoJ

juice said:


> Handles


They are pretty nice


----------



## Matt Jacobs

kevpenbanc said:


> 220mm from Jezz at OblivionBlades.
> 
> View attachment 95812
> 
> View attachment 95813
> 
> View attachment 95814
> View attachment 95815


I am always so impressed with the copper against the black, this looks amazing.


----------



## wombat

Just arrived, Toyama stainless clad 210 ☺


----------



## Mikeadunne

Got the new konosuke sanjo skd 150mm petty. Haven’t cut anything with it yet but damn does it look and feel nice.


----------



## friz

wombat said:


> Just arrived, Toyama stainless clad 210 ☺
> 
> View attachment 95937
> 
> View attachment 95938


The choil shot is fantastic


----------



## KO88

It s raining...
(200g 245x52)


----------



## RockyBasel

OMG! I posted mine yesterday! It’s a Shig Monsoon!


----------



## KO88

RockyBasel said:


> OMG! I posted mine yesterday! It’s a Shig Monsoon!


Btw what are the dimensions of yours?


----------



## DaM0w

Got my hands on a takeda AS finally, the original owner had it made 10 yrs ago and it only saw home use since. I Sent it over to @eastasiaknifeimports on Instagram and had him do a two tone handle/saya/pin. All Katalox. Knife is 172gs, a hair under 230mm, balance point is at the pinch. This knife is the


----------



## RockyBasel

KO88 said:


> Btw what are the dimensions of yours?


Funny you should ask, I was thinking the same and just came from the kitchen - 
53mm heel height
246mm heel edge to tip
204 gm 

just proves each knife is individually hand made. I thought the Kitaeji would be more beautiful but this knife is quite stunning. Something truly special about it


----------



## kevpenbanc

Matt Jacobs said:


> I am always so impressed with the copper against the black, this looks amazing.



I'm quite getting into the copper thing at the moment with this and the Monkey.
It helps that they are very good knives.


----------



## ian

KO88 said:


> It s raining...
> (200g 245x52)
> View attachment 95958
> View attachment 95959
> View attachment 95960



Sweet, nice Mazaki!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

DaM0w said:


> Got my hands on a takeda AS finally, the original owner had it made 10 yrs ago and it only saw home use since. I Sent it over to @eastasiaknifeimports on Instagram and had him do a two tone handle/saya/pin. All Katalox. Knife is 172gs, a hair under 230mm, balance point is at the pinch. This knife is the


Super nice handle and saya. Congrats.


----------



## Xin Sun

Just received 10 min ago.
Sakai Kikumori Choyo Blue 210 gyuto


----------



## DaM0w

270 Toyoma SS clad doing a compare/contrast with a similar Mazak and selling the loser(I think I already know which one it is)


----------



## ma_sha1

Mazaki is gonna lose


----------



## birdsfan

Mazaki lovers better get their money right and start refreshing BST


----------



## spaceconvoy

are y'all precogs?


----------



## juice

spaceconvoy said:


> are y'all precogs?


They're all caught up in groupthink, and they assume the OP is as well


----------



## FishmanDE

Matt Jacobs said:


> New Mazaki 150 petty. Scorched the handle to match my 240. I also shortened the handle by about 3/8" to move the balance point to neutral.


Sick! Whats the height? Currently debating grabbing my first mazaki (suji 270)


----------



## RockyBasel

ian said:


> Sweet, nice Mazaki!


----------



## RockyBasel

DaM0w said:


> 270 Toyoma SS clad doing a compare/contrast with a similar Mazak and selling the loser(I think I already know which one it is)


Can’t wait to hear your perspectives on the two (Mazaki and Toyama).
Toyama

let me know what you think of the 270 - that one is not that easy to find - I snapped one up from JNS too.Amazing knife!


----------



## zizirex

Got a new GyuPetty, I kinda like this size.

Masashi SLD (Kemuri) 150 Gyuto


----------



## FishmanDE

zizirex said:


> Got a new GyuPetty, I kinda like this size.
> 
> Masashi SLD (Kemuri) 150 Gyuto




Nice!


----------



## Renzwerkz

Monosteel, Leafspring carbon steel...


----------



## pgugger

Finally got my Mazaki Kuro Nashiji 240. Barely used by previous owner but unfortunately the tip chipped off in transit. Not surprised though because it’s so thin.


----------



## RockyBasel

pgugger said:


> Finally got my Mazaki Kuro Nashiji 240. Barely used by previous owner but unfortunately the tip chipped off in transit. Not surprised though because it’s so thin.
> 
> View attachment 96288


The tip is super-thin - good for shallots, but my tip touched the faucet while cleaning, ever so gently, and it got bent. I could straighten it with my fingers. Not surprised that yours broke off during rough travel

i still like the knife though - absolutely solid performer for the price and fun to use- it’s got its own personality and swagger


----------



## zizirex

pgugger said:


> Finally got my Mazaki Kuro Nashiji 240. Barely used by previous owner but unfortunately the tip chipped off in transit. Not surprised though because it’s so thin.
> 
> View attachment 96288


Been there, I fix it before and I also thin out the front part of the knife.
mine improve a lot after thinning the front part, it's not as wedgie as before.
i have a video on fixing it.


----------



## M1k3

zizirex said:


> it's now as wedgie as before.


Another satisfied customer


----------



## zizirex

M1k3 said:


> Another satisfied customer


Ahhhh... my Typo... it is still wedgie in some part but I will use it to hack a hard-ass palm sugar


----------



## panda

KO88 said:


> It s raining...
> (200g 245x52)
> View attachment 95958
> View attachment 95959
> View attachment 95960


this is one shig i actually would want, nice specs!


----------



## KO88

panda said:


> this is one shig i actually would want, nice specs!


After really little usage I ve feeling it s better than my WH Kato in same size


----------



## RockyBasel

panda said:


> this is one shig i actually would want, nice specs!


I have not used mine yet - will start tomorrow - how reactive is yours? This is one beautiful knife!

Interesting to hear about comparison with Kato WH. Maybe you can share more after some more use


----------



## josemartinlopez

I love stainless knives, and I love my Mr. Itous...


----------



## RockyBasel

KO88 said:


> After really little usage I ve feeling it s better than my WH Kato in same size


I used mine today briefly - simply amazing knife, tip work is brilliant, it stands above the rest with an ineffable quality. If I could only have 3 knives (god forbid), this would be in the top 3

again, my knives are more kitchen use oriented, and I don’t buy purely for collector value, or expensive, flashy looks, or rarity. I only buy knives I can use with freedom and joy in the kitchen - to do what they are supposed to do you won’t find framed, unused tamahagane Gyuto’ s on my walls anytime soon!


----------



## RockyBasel

josemartinlopez said:


> View attachment 96553
> 
> I love stainless knives, and I love my Mr. Itous...


.....fair to say you also love onions and capsicum? Is there a deeper meaning with these two particular vegetable specimens being selected for display next to the knives? Perhaps in how these two react with the steel? Or is there a hidden meaning as to why the onion is on the left and not on the right?

of course, things are diagonal to the grain of the board - clearly, some symbolism there too maybe

@JML please illuminate humble minds like mine


----------



## josemartinlopez

RockyBasel said:


> I don’t buy purely for collector value, or expensive, flashy looks, or rarity. I only buy knives I can use with freedom and joy in the kitchen


How are those lacquer handles working out with carrots?


----------



## RockyBasel

josemartinlopez said:


> How are those lacquer handles working out with carrots?


I have one knife with a lacquer handle -
And that one is working out really well - it’s a great looking lacquer handle and very comfortable end non-slippery - see below - it’s a beauty, and great in the kitchen. I currently have no ther knives with lacquer handles


----------



## Barmoley

RockyBasel said:


> I have one knife with a lacquer handle -
> And that one is working out really well - it’s a great looking lacquer handle and very comfortable end non-slippery - see below - it’s a beauty, and great in the kitchen. I currently have no ther knives with lacquer handlesView attachment 96581


ahh, the master strikes again. You asked questions and instead of getting any answers ended up answering yourself, brilliant


----------



## RockyBasel

Barmoley said:


> ahh, the master strikes again. You asked questions and instead of getting any answers ended up answering yourself, brilliant


 I don’t expect answers anymore - it’s simply futile


----------



## DitmasPork

Can't remember if I'd posted this recent buy, don't think so. Heel to tip 215mm, height at heel is 47mm. Such an iconic kanji, don't even have to say what it is.


----------



## RockyBasel

You got the 210 Kasumi - it’s an amazing knife - I tried mine today doe the first time. Congrats on one of the greatest knives on the planet


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> You got the 210 Kasumi - it’s an amazing knife - I tried mine today doe the first time. Congrats on one of the greatest knives on the planet


It's a wonderful knife! But I was surprised how reactive the cladding is. Finish on blade is sublime, grind is awesome.


----------



## RockyBasel

It’s raining Shigs this fall for sure -
Like that song, I’m singin in the rain

I think all Shig’s are quite reactive - I kept a wet cloth and wiped as I used it - I did not do that with my small (165 mm) KU Shig Nakiri and Santoku - and they reacted almost immediately. I learnt from that experience, as those two were my first “entry” level Shig’s because nothing else was available. Sublime is the spot on word to describe this knife btw

It’s raining Shigs!


----------



## ma_sha1

I can’t help but to join in on the rain, but surely hoping not raining on anybody’s parade .

Don’t believe I’ve ever posted it here: Shig Kasumi with full convex grind. Reactive indeed, but in a good way.


----------



## juice

DitmasPork said:


> Such an iconic kanji, don't even have to say what it is.


Yeah you do...


----------



## DitmasPork

juice said:


> Yeah you do...


Shig.


----------



## DitmasPork

ma_sha1 said:


> I can’t help but to join in on the rain, don’t believe I’ve ever posted it here: Shig Kasumi with full convex grind. Reactive indeed, but in a good way.
> View attachment 96601


Cool! Is that the Shig that used to be a nakiri?


----------



## ma_sha1

DitmasPork said:


> Cool! Is that the Shig that used to be a nakiri?



Yes, that Shig, the Shig that started out with the wrong identity...


----------



## DitmasPork

ma_sha1 said:


> Yes, that Shig., the Shig. started with out with the wrong identity...


Thought so!


----------



## Gregmega

josemartinlopez said:


> View attachment 96553
> 
> I love stainless knives, and I love my Mr. Itous...


 Very nice indeed.


----------



## Corradobrit1

DitmasPork said:


> Such an iconic kanji, don't even have to say what it is.
> 
> View attachment 96585


Is it a Ma_sha?


----------



## DitmasPork

Corradobrit1 said:


> Is it a Ma_sha?


Shig/MaSha collab?


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> Shig/MaSha collab?


----------



## RockyBasel

ma_sha1 said:


> I can’t help but to join in on the rain, but surely hoping not raining on anybody’s parade .
> 
> Don’t believe I’ve ever posted it here: Shig Kasumi with full convex grind. Reactive indeed, but in a good way.
> View attachment 96601


Let it rain!!! 

We need more Shigs!


----------



## @ftermath

First Toyamas and first nakiri.


----------



## DitmasPork

@ftermath said:


> First Toyamas and first nakiri.
> View attachment 96611


What's the size of that nakiri? Looks quite tall!


----------



## RockyBasel

@ftermath said:


> First Toyamas and first nakiri.
> View attachment 96611


Sweet - 210 Gyuto SS clad and 180 mm Nakiri? Latter is sold out at JNS. Love both knives, sold my 180 mm Nakiri as I got a 210 Toyama Nakiri 

Waiting for Mazaki- Toyama bake-off review, should be interesting


----------



## @ftermath

DitmasPork said:


> What's the size of that nakiri? Looks quite tall!



It’s the 180. I think maybe the last 180 before he sold out. Heal height is right at 59. It’s definitely beefier than I was expecting. Trying to think of something for dinner now that requires lots of prep.


----------



## RockyBasel

@ftermath said:


> It’s the 180. I think maybe the last 180 before he sold out. Heal height is right at 59. It’s definitely beefier than I was expecting. Trying to think of something for dinner now that requires lots of prep.


Is the other one a Toyama Gyuto 210mm


----------



## @ftermath

RockyBasel said:


> Sweet - 210 Gyuto SS clad and 180 mm Nakiri? Latter is sold out at JNS. Love both knives, sold my 180 mm Nakiri as I got a 210 Toyama Nakiri
> 
> Waiting for Mazaki- Toyama bake-off review, should be interesting



Thoughts on the 210 vs the 180? I went with the 180 thinking the 210 would be too big but now I think I might have been okay either way.


----------



## juice

@ftermath said:


> Trying to think of something for dinner now that requires lots of prep.


Vegetable soup is a reliable option.


----------



## @ftermath

RockyBasel said:


> Is the other one a Toyama Gyuto 210mm



Yes


----------



## RockyBasel

@ftermath said:


> Thoughts on the 210 vs the 180? I went with the 180 thinking the 210 would be too big but now I think I might have been okay either way.


The 210 is quite nimble for its size and I really enjoy it. It’s as much fun to use as the 180 Nakiri

See YouTube video on it: 

I loved the 180 equally, but The 210 are very hard to come by, almost always sold out, and typically stock of 1 at a time. But at JNS, you can get lucky. So I grabbed it, and then did not need the 180

But when it comes to Nakiri, I think my 210 Watanabe may just be king. In limited head-on competition, it seems to edge out just about everyone else. But for certain things, maybe Toyama is better, not sure - too early to tell

But let me know what you think of these knives after some use - Toyama are up there with Shigs, Y Tanaka, Heiji as best contemporary makers of knives


----------



## Byphy

American Jiro
“Jerry No. 5”


----------



## RockyBasel

American jiro looks like a hero


----------



## ExistentialHero

A couple of new horses in the stable:

First, a 270mm Kemadi bulat gyuto. This thing is an absolute monster, with a thick meaty grind and an incredible edge from Kasumi Kev that lasts and lasts. 274gm, but the handle is super light (balance point is a good 6cm from the handle), so I could see this breaking 300gm with a more typical handle setup. (I like a really aggressive pinch grip on big knives, so this suits me fine.) Profile is long and low, with a long flat spot that's perfect for how I use a big knife. The bulat steel has tons of really interesting banding which is tragically hard to photograph.












And second, a denty S-grind 265mm gyuto from Kamon in mono 1.2519. 255gm of pure energy--this knife is a ton of fun even though it's on the light side for my preference. I wasn't sure how I'd feel about Kamon's signature "denty" finish, but it looks and feels amazing in hand. (Hard to get a good choil shot on this one, but the ground channels on the sides are quite deep and clearly visible from the rear.)


----------



## friz

@ExistentialHero The Kemadi came sharpened this way?


----------



## juice

ExistentialHero said:


> A couple of new horses in the stable:


These are like Damascus for me - I wouldn't ever use/want them, but I'm still super-impressed by them...


----------



## DaM0w

incredible edge retention on that bullat, best I’ve experienced so far


----------



## Barmoley

juice said:


> These are like Damascus for me - I wouldn't ever use/want them, but I'm still super-impressed by them...


Bulat is like damascus? Bulat is wootz, so a single steel not multiple steels forge welded together. Why wouldn't you want or use it?


----------



## Qapla'

tchan001 said:


> My Tesshu Meat Cleaver 185mm with Hawaiian Koa Handle from AframesTokyo arrived at the office.


Looks pretty cool. What steel is it?


----------



## tchan001

Qapla' said:


> Looks pretty cool. What steel is it?


Not sure. The details on the website of the cleaver just says "mono high carbon steel (pure carbon steel)"


----------



## juice

Barmoley said:


> Bulat is like damascus?


Nah, those two (265mm+) are just way too big for me


----------



## Barmoley

juice said:


> Nah, those two (265mm+) are just way too big for me


Got it, sorry misunderstood.


----------



## juice

Barmoley said:


> Got it, sorry misunderstood.


Nah, I should have been clearer. Long knives suck, or something


----------



## Geigs

DaM0w said:


> incredible edge retention on that bullat, best I’ve experienced so far


Ditto. Mine has yet to need a touch up after several months of admittedly light home use


----------



## ExistentialHero

friz said:


> @ExistentialHero The Kemadi came sharpened this way?


Yup, this is still the edge as sharpened by Kev, who is the importer/vendor of these and a professional sharpener.


----------



## BillHanna

Forty Ounce said:


> Manaka Tanrenjo Hamono!! I've been following this dude, Kisuke, for a few months now and I finally found one of his knives for sale, so I snagged it


Have you used it much since arrival? Any verdict?


----------



## RockyBasel

juice said:


> These are like Damascus for me - I wouldn't ever use/want them, but I'm still super-impressed by them...


You should try a Y Tanaka blue Damascus or a Toyama blue Damascus - if you have not already. Would love to hear your perspectives after that

I was kind of in the same boat as you, but these two knives changed my mind re Dammies


----------



## Matus

Stainless clad 180 Toyama nakiri. At 182g it is one of the lighter ones. I am really liking it


----------



## ian

Matus said:


> Stainless clad 180 Toyama nakiri. At 182g it is one of the lighter ones. I am really liking it
> 
> View attachment 96719
> View attachment 96720



Man, I really like the one I have too. Good knife.


----------



## DrEriksson

Here we go. Smedja Aspen 224*58 honuaki gyuto. 26c3 steel, spalted curly birch handle.









I did not intend for it to be this way. The plan was to buy one knife from Smedja Aspen, but I totally loved that knife. So, a few knife sells and paid sharpening sessions later, I could afford this knife. Granted that I’ve not tried s-grinds from other makers, but I can’t understand how these knives cut so well. I can really recommend you to check out the maker. I’m super happy with my knives from him.


----------



## RockyBasel

Matus said:


> Stainless clad 180 Toyama nakiri. At 182g it is one of the lighter ones. I am really liking it
> 
> View attachment 96719
> View attachment 96720


How do you get such amazing clear choil shots! Oh, the Nakiri is great too


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> How do you get such amazing clear choil shots! Oh, the Nakiri is great too


Its all focus and contrast. Rest the blade between V of fore and 2nd finger. That allows the camera to focus at the choil. Then take a pic which is brightly backlit for contrast. Like this one


----------



## Matus

@RockyBasel - it is rather easy. Put a lot of light on a bright background that ideally has little structure (which otherwise distracts the phone’s AF). Keep the choil dark-ish, so you get a very high contrast that makes it easier for the phone to focus on. Keep the phone parallel with the heel - then you don’t have to get the focus directly on the tip of the heel to get it in focus. And it gets all easier if you put the knife on a cutting board (I did not this time, so lot of my attention went to not dropping the knife)


----------



## kevin

Sukenari ZDP189 210mm Gyuto


----------



## esoo

Wasn't going to wait or pay the price of a Kaiju - Kono 210 MM


----------



## juice

RockyBasel said:


> I was kind of in the same boat as you, but these two knives changed my mind re Dammies


TBH, I just don't like the bling. I'm impressed by the process, but I like the plain stuff. Well, relatively plain, I guess...


----------



## RockyBasel

juice said:


> TBH, I just don't like the bling. I'm impressed by the process, but I like the plain stuff. Well, relatively plain, I guess...


Me too, these dammies are very subtle, not the bling i know you are referring to - I stay away from those myself


----------



## RockyBasel

esoo said:


> Wasn't going to wait or pay the price of a Kaiju - Kono 210 MM
> View attachment 96783
> 
> View attachment 96784


Let me know your opinions - am in the same boat as you, almost pulled the trigger on a mm this weekend. Can’t seem to land a Fujiyama or Kaiju


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

@RockyBasel what's your stone setup?


----------



## CiderBear

I disappeared for a few months and @ian and @Matus are nakiri people now?


----------



## M1k3

CiderBear said:


> I disappeared for a few months and @ian and @Matus are nakiri people now?


@ian even had 2 Nakiri's at one point!


----------



## RockyBasel

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> @RockyBasel what's your stone setup?


Bare bones stone set-up. 1,000 and 3,000 grit synth, plus a freebie natural stone that Maksim threw my way. But I have to come up to speed in this area - big weakness. I have not needed to sharpen because am rotating and buying knives, but the day is looming

How about you?


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> @ian even had 2 Nakiri's at one point!



it was the great Watanabe vs Toyama shootout!


----------



## CiderBear

M1k3 said:


> @ian even had 2 Nakiri's at one point!



Ian - Mr. I-can't-keep-2-gyutos-of-same-size - Ian?!?


----------



## ian

That limit still stands! I now have one gyuto, one suji, one nakiri, one 150 petty, one 180 petty, one honesuki, one paring knife, and a beater gyuto for my wife.


----------



## ModRQC

ian said:


> That limit still stands! I now have one gyuto, one suji, one nakiri, one 150 petty, one 180 petty, one honesuki, one paring knife, and a beater gyuto for my wife.



... so that she can beat you with it?


----------



## esoo

RockyBasel said:


> Let me know your opinions - am in the same boat as you, almost pulled the trigger on a mm this weekend. Can’t seem to land a Fujiyama or Kaiju



Will do once I get a change to cut with it


----------



## esoo

ian said:


> That limit still stands! I now have one gyuto, one suji, one nakiri, one 150 petty, one 180 petty, one honesuki, one paring knife, and a beater gyuto for my wife.



I had the same opinion once - now I own 4 different Kono 210.....


----------



## Matus

CiderBear said:


> I disappeared for a few months and @ian and @Matus are nakiri people now?



That must have been more than a few months. I bought and sold around 4 nakiris over the past 3 or so years. This is my second Toyama. This was the first one:


https://vimeo.com/user35016907/toyama180nakiri


----------



## Carl Kotte

juice said:


> TBH, I just don't like the bling. I'm impressed by the process, but I like the plain stuff. Well, relatively plain, I guess...


Mmm, Scandinavian design


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> Mmm, Scandinavian design


Or Japanese, maybe?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Or Bauhaus


----------



## juice

It's all about IKEA with @Carl Kotte


----------



## kevin

Konosuke FM White #1 Petty


----------



## Forty Ounce

BillHanna said:


> Have you used it much since arrival? Any verdict?


It performs wonderfully.. the polishing is on pause, but will continue once I've finished a few other projects for clients. I'll be posting more about it once I have the time. Also, I have another knife from Manaka that should be finished any day now!


----------



## tchan001

Just received today. New to me.

240mm Shibata Kotetsu Aogami Super Gyuto handled with a one-piece Amboyna burl.
Fell in love with this gorgeous two toned handle.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

tchan001 said:


> Just received today. New to me.
> 
> 240mm Shibata Kotetsu Aogami Super Gyuto handled with a one-piece Amboyna burl.
> Fell in love with this gorgeous two toned handle.
> 
> View attachment 96836
> View attachment 96837
> View attachment 96838
> View attachment 96839
> View attachment 96840
> View attachment 96841



That was languishing on BST for a surprisingly long time. That sweet handle really pops. Congrats to buyer and seller.


----------



## @ftermath

tchan001 said:


> Just received today. New to me.
> 
> 240mm Shibata Kotetsu Aogami Super Gyuto handled with a one-piece Amboyna burl.
> Fell in love with this gorgeous two toned handle.
> 
> View attachment 96836
> View attachment 96837
> View attachment 96838
> View attachment 96839
> View attachment 96840
> View attachment 96841



Glad this arrived safely. Your pictures do a much better job of showing off that handle. Great knife!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Purchased from @tripleq from BST:


----------



## juice

Well, well, the things one sees on Instagram first thing in the morning, eh, @tchan001?


----------



## crocca86

This came in today Morihei Kurouchi #6 Gyuto 210mm Walnut Handle (Extra Height)
Morihei kurouchi gyuto


----------



## juice

#StickerOnHandleAlert


----------



## crocca86

juice said:


> #StickerOnHandleAlert


Is going to come off soon


----------



## M1k3

crocca86 said:


> Is going to come off soon


That drops the value 30%, fyi.


----------



## crocca86

M1k3 said:


> That drops the value 30%, fyi.


I can live with that


----------



## M1k3

crocca86 said:


> I can live with that


I like the cut of your jib


----------



## Forty Ounce

So.. it's not polished yet, but I put an edge on it and went at a tomato.. for your eye holes... Manaka Tanrenjo Hamono 240mm gyuto blue 1 core, soft iron cladding..


----------



## BillHanna

Nordstrom RACK TFTFTFTFTF aka Morihei Hisamoto nakiri. Truly, a 100USD knife, visually.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 97071
> View attachment 97072
> View attachment 97073
> 
> Nordstrom RACK TFTFTFTFTF aka Morihei Hisamoto nakiri. Truly, a 100USD knife, visually.


I was wondering who picked one off of Strata recently...
If you beat the sh*t out of it and want to let it go, you know who to hit up.


----------



## BillHanna

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> I was wondering who picked one off of Strata recently...
> If you beat the sh*t out of it and want to let it go, you know who to hit up.


Hahahahahaha! I might be nicer to this one. Maaaaaaybe


----------



## CiderBear

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 97071
> View attachment 97072
> View attachment 97073
> 
> Nordstrom RACK TFTFTFTFTF aka Morihei Hisamoto nakiri. Truly, a 100USD knife, visually.


How's the bevel? I've been thinking of picking one up for polishing practice


----------



## BillHanna

CiderBear said:


> How's the bevel? I've been thinking of picking one up for polishing practice


I’m not on that level to comfortably recognize that stuff yet. I can tell you it’s sticky as ****. The KU looks like a six year old was trying to use an entire black crayon. A RoseArt crayon. Not a nice Crayola. One rinse and wipe tonight, and it’s coming off near the spine.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## CiderBear

BillHanna said:


> I’m not on that level to comfortably recognize that stuff yet. I can tell you it’s sticky as ****. The KU looks like a six year old was trying to use an entire black crayon. A RoseArt crayon. Not a nice Crayola. One rinse and wipe tonight, and it’s coming off near the spine. View attachment 97076
> View attachment 97077
> View attachment 97078


Thanks! Yeah my morihei Hisamoto gyuto has a fugly KU as well.


----------



## Carl Kotte

BillHanna said:


> Hahahahahaha! I might be nicer to this one. Maaaaaaybe


Did you bring your hammer?


----------



## juice

#StickerOnFerruleAlert


----------



## CiderBear

don't make fun of the stickers!


----------



## M1k3

CiderBear said:


> don't make fun of the stickers!


Agreed! Removing them is like driving a brand new car off the lot.


----------



## CiderBear

M1k3 said:


> Agreed! Removing them is like driving a brand new car off the lot.


To me it feels more like not taking the screen protector of a brand new phone & using it until it wears out. Then one day when it's loose & disgusting & you finally give in to peel it off, it's like "Woah my phone is pretty nice!"


----------



## M1k3

CiderBear said:


> To me it feels more like not taking the screen protector of a brand new phone & using it until it wears out. Then one day when it's loose & disgusting & you finally give in to peel it off, it's like "Woah my phone is pretty nice!"


I like that thinking better.


----------



## drsmp

Yanick wrought iron clad Gyuto 225/48+ . I really like this knife so far , went through veggies effortlessly with good release. Nice and thick at the heel for carrots and such with a whisper thin tip. Polished WI with fingerstones , will look really nice with patina.


----------



## juice

drsmp said:


> Yanick wrought iron clad Gyuto 225/48+


Whoa! Got it already, nice.


----------



## Barmoley

drsmp said:


> Yanick wrought iron clad Gyuto 225/48+ . I really like this knife so far , went through veggies effortlessly with good release. Nice and thick at the heel for carrots and such with a whisper thin tip. Polished WI with fingerstones , will look really nice with patina.
> View attachment 97226
> View attachment 97227
> View attachment 97228
> View attachment 97229
> View attachment 97230
> View attachment 97231
> View attachment 97232


Very nice. I like Yanick new flatter profile.


----------



## Corradobrit1

CiderBear said:


> How's the bevel? I've been thinking of picking one up for polishing practice


The one I have has a Jnat polish and its perfect. Bevel is even with no low spots. I find the Ku finish actually quite attractive in a rustic kinda way. Great cutter for very little $$


----------



## CiderBear

Corradobrit1 said:


> The one I have has a Jnat polish and its perfect. Bevel is even with no low spots. I find the Ku finish actually quite attractive in a rustic kinda way. Great cutter for very little $$


Yours is a TF direct and not a Morihei, right? Does it have a first, even bevel that can be laid on stones for polishing (or is it convex/ cave?)


----------



## Corradobrit1

CiderBear said:


> Yours is a TF direct and not a Morihei, right? Does it have a first, even bevel that can be laid on stones for polishing (or is it convex/ cave?)


Yes TF direct but its got faint Morihei Hisamoto stamps on the left side, so iron clad W#1. Blade road is pretty flat, maybe a subtle convexity.


----------



## BillHanna

Corradobrit1 said:


> Yes TF direct


I was like “what the **** is THAT? I don’t have THAT.”

maybe I DO, but I just need to draw it out.




I tried laying mine flat, and got that. Bear in mind high probability of user error.


----------



## BillHanna

Words of wisdom are greatly appreciated.


----------



## CiderBear

BillHanna said:


> I was like “what the **** is THAT? I don’t have THAT.”
> 
> maybe I DO, but I just need to draw it out.
> View attachment 97308
> 
> I tried laying mine flat, and got that. Bear in mind high probability of user error.


Thanks for this picture. With this angle I could tell that the blade road isn't perfectly flat (not many knives get that)


----------



## Carl Kotte

BillHanna said:


> I was like “what the **** is THAT? I don’t have THAT.”
> 
> maybe I DO, but I just need to draw it out.
> View attachment 97308
> 
> I tried laying mine flat, and got that. Bear in mind high probability of user error.


Or it might be a crooked edge. Have you looked at the very edge? Whatever is going on, the blade road doesn’t touch the stone evenly (which can be seen from the scratch pattern). However that is not a problem (so long as you like the knife and it performs well!). It could even be a benefit. In the pic above it seems the front part might be slightly convex where the rest isn’t.


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> Yes TF direct but its got faint Morihei Hisamoto stamps on the left side, so iron clad W#1. Blade road is pretty flat, maybe a subtle convexity.


So not your average TF. It's a Morihei TF.


----------



## Corradobrit1

M1k3 said:


> So not your average TF. It's a Morihei TF.


With TF kanji and 'Fine Finish'. That alone makes it more than average


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> With TF kanji and 'Fine Finish'. That alone makes it more than average


Yet you praise TF. Direct ordering no issue. Show an example of such good quality. Then bam! It's not a regular order TF. Bait and switch


----------



## CiderBear

M1k3 said:


> Yet you praise TF. Direct ordering no issue. Show an example of such good quality. Then bam! It's not a regular order TF. Bait and switch


Ehhh I don't know if you and @Corradobrit1 are friends and that was meant to be an inside joke or not, but if not, that's a loaded sentence. A long time ago, I talked to him about his nakiri - before he even ordered it from TF (and before the Morihei ones came out) so I knew where he was coming from.


----------



## M1k3

CiderBear said:


> Ehhh I don't know if you and @Corradobrit1 are friends and that was meant to be an inside joke or not, but if not, that's a loaded sentence. A long time ago, I talked to him about his nakiri - before he even ordered it from TF (and before the Morihei ones came out) so I knew where he was coming from.


Not friends. 
He's just been talking about TF like they never produce anything that needs work. Guess I should just leave it alone.


----------



## CiderBear

M1k3 said:


> Not friends.
> He's just been talking about TF like they never produce anything that needs work. Guess I should just leave it alone.



In our conversations @Corradobrit1 always told me to ask Gaku for pictures pictures pictures, and taught me a lot about how to check for low spots, bad grind, etc. We had a conversation about a bad Morihei as well. I honestly don't think he ever told me that TF never produce lemons. I just think the snark was uncalled for, but I know you didn't mean anything malicious. I'm sorry if something rubbed you the wrong way - I hope you enjoy the rest of the weekend, Mike.


----------



## parbaked

CiderBear said:


> We had a conversation about a bad Morihei as well.



That Morihei must have bent after TF and Morihei finished it. 
I don't see how Morihei could put their fine finish on that blade if it was bent when they got it from TF...


----------



## M1k3

parbaked said:


> That Morihei must have bent after TF and Morihei finished it.
> I don't see how Morihei could put their fine finish on that blade if it was bent when they got it from TF...





https://www.grainger.com/mobile/product/WESTWARD-Blacksmith-Hammer-6DWK2


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> https://www.grainger.com/mobile/product/WESTWARD-Blacksmith-Hammer-6DWK2


Is that What they look like? Mine didn’t


----------



## Corradobrit1

parbaked said:


> That Morihei must have bent after TF and Morihei finished it.
> I don't see how Morihei could put their fine finish on that blade if it was bent when they got it from TF...


That Nakiri doesn't have fine finish.


----------



## parbaked

Corradobrit1 said:


> That Nakiri doesn't have fine finish.


I was referring to the gyuto you returned....


----------



## Corradobrit1

parbaked said:


> That Morihei must have bent after TF and Morihei finished it.
> I don't see how Morihei could put their fine finish on that blade if it was bent when they got it from TF...


Yeah I missed this comment. That 210 gyuto was bent after it left Morihei. They would not have got the finish right on stones with the blade that messed up before they started.


----------



## Corradobrit1

M1k3 said:


> He's just been talking about TF like they never produce anything that needs work. Guess I should just leave it alone.


Not true. I've publicly stated the Morihei 210 gyuto I got was a lemon. Returned it same day. Unfortunately it had to go all the way Down Under. All the TF's I got direct have been free of issues like that.


----------



## DaM0w

Caught my first big fish, 250mm of goodness. Stayin off BST for a while now


----------



## inferno

BillHanna said:


> I’m not on that level to comfortably recognize that stuff yet. I can tell you it’s sticky as ****. The KU looks like a six year old was trying to use an entire black crayon. A RoseArt crayon. Not a nice Crayola. One rinse and wipe tonight, and it’s coming off near the spine. View attachment 97076
> View attachment 97077
> View attachment 97078



that kuro looks like when the knife comes out of an oil quench, and you started out with sheet steel. it will rub off somewhat.


----------



## Byphy

Wakui Tesshu. Wanted to try out a 270mm gyuto. More knife than 1 can need.




My wife used it to cut ramen eggs before I can take a pic OOTB. Can confirm, its solid at cutting ramen eggs.


----------



## RockyBasel

drsmp said:


> Yanick wrought iron clad Gyuto 225/48+ . I really like this knife so far , went through veggies effortlessly with good release. Nice and thick at the heel for carrots and such with a whisper thin tip. Polished WI with fingerstones , will look really nice with patina.
> View attachment 97226
> View attachment 97227
> View attachment 97228
> View attachment 97229
> View attachment 97230
> View attachment 97231
> View attachment 97232



Sweet knife. Congrats / near impossible to buy!


----------



## Jeroen

Some new shibats kotetsu.! Gyuto 210 bunka 180 and petty 150. Been using them for over a week now on the job.. great knives.!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

A couple of unicorns to add to the collection.
Shigefusa 270mm kusami gyuto




Xerxes 240mm gyuto












80# 24er Laser mit einer Schneide aus 1.1545


Ein 24er Laser mit einer differentiell gehärteten Klinge aus 1.1545 und einem Griff aus blau stabilisierter karelischer Maserbirke




www.xerxes-knives-shop.com





*moved to correct thread*


----------



## josemartinlopez

Congrats, you bought the Xerxes laser! Do let us know how it cuts.


----------



## josemartinlopez

@F-Flash @mauichef


----------



## TSF415

josemartinlopez said:


> View attachment 97567
> 
> @F-Flash @mauichef



This is a groundbreaking moment. I'm guessing the first of many new knife pics.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

TSF415 said:


> This is a groundbreaking moment. I'm guessing the first of many new knife pics.


I'd check the makers site to see if the photos there too.


----------



## M1k3

TSF415 said:


> This is a groundbreaking moment. I'm guessing the first of many new knife pics.


Now he just needs to take the next step and cut something.


----------



## RockyBasel

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> A couple of unicorns to add to the collection.
> Shigefusa 270mm kusami gyuto
> View attachment 97564
> 
> Xerxes 240mm gyuto
> View attachment 97565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80# 24er Laser mit einer Schneide aus 1.1545
> 
> 
> Ein 24er Laser mit einer differentiell gehärteten Klinge aus 1.1545 und einem Griff aus blau stabilisierter karelischer Maserbirke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.xerxes-knives-shop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *moved to correct thread*



congrats on the JNS Kasumi! They are gorgeous -got the 240 a couple of weeks ago.

And on the Xerxes! You are the target market!

beautiful knife


----------



## TSF415

M1k3 said:


> Now he just needs to take the next step and cut something.



One step at a time. If you cut too many things then you need to sharpen your knives and I don’t think anyone is ready for that conversation yet.


----------



## M1k3

TSF415 said:


> One step at a time. If you cut too many things then you need to sharpen your knives and I don’t think anyone is ready for that conversation yet.


Haiyaa.

Ignore function don't fail me now!


----------



## Corradobrit1

TSF415 said:


> One step at a time. If you cut too many things then you need to sharpen your knives and I don’t think anyone is ready for that conversation yet.


Clearly you haven't been following along. JML has preempted your concerns


https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/search/198705/


----------



## tchan001

Lucky me.



Just a tease. See the other pictures in my KKF gallery thread.





Just a few good friends of tchan001


I'm starting this thread to display my collection. Hope you guys like it.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## crocca86

Might not be the most sought after knife at the moment.... but this is the closest I can get to own one 
Kato 210 WH “still look pretty sick”
Kato 240 standard


----------



## juice

crocca86 said:


> Might not be the most sought after knife at the moment.... but this is the closest I can get to own one


I'm more interested in seeing the knives people are buying for the benefit of their particular utility/advantages/benefits in use, not just because they're adding "unicorns" to their collections, TBH.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Picked up this beauty from Mr. Maumasi ... seriously was an absolutely amazing process & final product is everything I could have hoped for ... sorry for the iphone pic's but I have been busy moving up to the PNW ... well worth the 1300 mile drive up ;-)

Blade is forged from damasteel dense twist with handle/saya from CA buckeye ... he added stainless & g10 accents to both ... stupid amazing work ...


----------



## M1k3

tchan001 said:


> Lucky me.View attachment 97589
> 
> Just a tease. See the other pictures in my KKF gallery thread.


Nice Mazaki.


----------



## crocca86

juice said:


> I'm more interested in seeing the knives people are buying for the benefit of their particular utility/advantages/benefits in use, not just because they're adding "unicorns" to their collections, TBH.


As pretty as they look, still going to get used and not gonna sit in box collecting dust. You’ll soon find a picture of it in patina tread


----------



## juice

crocca86 said:


> As pretty as they look, still going to get used and not gonna sit in box collecting dust. You’ll soon find a picture of it in patina tread


Yeah, that's what I mean, I like seeing the working knives like these ones, not the ones that are so exxy people won't ever use them.

But I know others like the unicorns. We're a broad church here, right?


----------



## crocca86

juice said:


> Yeah, that's what I mean, I like seeing the working knives like these ones, not the ones that are so exxy people won't ever use them.
> 
> But I know others like the unicorns. We're a broad church here, right?


For sure mate, some of us like to use the unicorn other don’t.


----------



## friz

Hey @crocca86 , I think in Melbourne they need some fresh air. this COVID lockdown is no good.


----------



## lechef

DaM0w said:


> 270 Toyoma SS clad doing a compare/contrast with a similar Mazak and selling the loser(I think I already know which one it is)


Nice, hopefully get my 270 Suji today.


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> Yeah, that's what I mean, I like seeing the working knives like these ones, not the ones that are so exxy people won't ever use them.
> 
> But I know others like the unicorns. We're a broad church here, right?


One man's unicorn is another man's beater. Beater knife. Not the domestic kind of beating.


----------



## Oshidashi

MontezumaBoy said:


> Picked up this beauty from Mr. Maumasi ... seriously was an absolutely amazing process & final product is everything I could have hoped for ... sorry for the iphone pic's but I have been busy moving up to the PNW ... well worth the 1300 mile drive up ;-)
> 
> Blade is forged from damasteel dense twist with handle/saya from CA buckeye ... he added stainless & g10 accents to both ... stupid amazing work ...View attachment 97600
> View attachment 97601
> View attachment 97602


Beautiful. The saya is amazing


----------



## tchan001

M1k3 said:


> One man's unicorn is another man's beater. Beater knife. Not the domestic kind of beating.


Wow if I ever get to see an original Kramer as a beater knife.


----------



## Corradobrit1

tchan001 said:


> Wow if I ever get to see an original Kramer as a beater knife.


Guess you don't remember the $250K Bordain Kramer beater. Cracked saya thrown in


----------



## tchan001

I bet the guy who bought it for $250k isn't treating it as a beater.


----------



## Corradobrit1

If you're a billionaire, $250K is chump change


----------



## tchan001

If you are a billionaire why would you even spend time with kitchen knives. Plenty of other things to keep you busy. 
If billionaires want to collect, they usually collect expensive items which in times of need they can use as collateral to get a bank loan. I doubt a $250k kitchen knife will be acceptable bank collateral.


----------



## labor of love

Konoshikane SKD


----------



## M1k3

tchan001 said:


> Wow if I ever get to see an original Kramer as a beater knife.


Me too! I'd ask if they're hiring!


----------



## M1k3

labor of love said:


> Konoshikane SKDView attachment 97611
> View attachment 97612
> View attachment 97613
> View attachment 97614
> View attachment 97615


I want the handle!


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> I want the handle!


Yeah, those handles are awesome


----------



## juice

MontezumaBoy said:


> handle/saya from CA buckeye


That's killer


----------



## RockyBasel

I think it’s cloudy, it may rain.....


----------



## RockyBasel

This arrived today..

Heel - 55mm
Blade length - 275mm
Gewicht: 243 gm


----------



## RockyBasel

I also got the Mazaki JNS style - at first glance, me no like overall looks. Much prefer CKC Nashiji. But performance yet to be seen.

I have another Mazaki coming next week - maybe that will drive decision

But will test drive - do I hear BST call its 








name? Too early to tell


----------



## Robert Lavacca

labor of love said:


> Konoshikane SKDView attachment 97611
> View attachment 97612
> View attachment 97613
> View attachment 97614
> View attachment 97615


I’ve never been a konosuke guy but the gyutos in this line definitely interest me. It’s nice to have stainless options at work.


----------



## josemartinlopez

MontezumaBoy said:


> Picked up this beauty from Mr. Maumasi ... seriously was an absolutely amazing process & final product is everything I could have hoped for ... sorry for the iphone pic's but I have been busy moving up to the PNW ... well worth the 1300 mile drive up ;-)
> 
> Blade is forged from damasteel dense twist with handle/saya from CA buckeye ... he added stainless & g10 accents to both ... stupid amazing work ...View attachment 97600
> View attachment 97601
> View attachment 97602


Incredible, do you have closer up pics of the blade? How exactly did he work the damasteel?


----------



## MontezumaBoy

josemartinlopez said:


> Incredible, do you have closer up pics of the blade? How exactly did he work the damasteel?



Will try my best later today but Mareko has a vid on his IG that may be of interest.



TjA


----------



## Carl Kotte




----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Dang man, he is the one maker I want but don't have. I'm jealous.

Edit: Maumasi


----------



## Caleb Cox

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 97663
> 
> View attachment 97664


Looks ready for a hot dog bun rehandle.


----------



## alterwisser

Insane Stuff!

i’m jealous. Not even trying to hide it ...


----------



## Robert Lavacca

MontezumaBoy said:


> Will try my best later today but Mareko has a vid on his IG that may be of interest.
> 
> 
> 
> TjA



It’s also rewarding to be able to support such a humble and down to earth smith. He seems like a really good guy.


----------



## RockyBasel

DaM0w said:


> 270 Toyoma SS clad doing a compare/contrast with a similar Mazak and selling the loser(I think I already know which one it is)



any update on the mazaki comparison? Should be a good one


----------



## Carl Kotte

Caleb Cox said:


> Looks ready for a hot dog bun rehandle.


Yes, the old one is about to fall apart.


----------



## Carl Kotte

RockyBasel said:


> I also got the Mazaki JNS style - at first glance, me no like overall looks. Much prefer CKC Nashiji. But performance yet to be seen.
> 
> I have another Mazaki coming next week - maybe that will drive decision
> 
> But will test drive - do I hear BST call its View attachment 97644
> View attachment 97645
> View attachment 97646
> name? Too early to tell


Is this white or stainless?


----------



## tchan001

Looked like a Maumasi version of River Jump.


----------



## damiano

juice said:


> I'm more interested in seeing the knives people are buying for the benefit of their particular utility/advantages/benefits in use, not just because they're adding "unicorns" to their collections, TBH.


Ahem.. My first picture here, so don't make fun.. Munetoshi JNS 165mm petty. Feels pretty tactile when cutting. Satisfied so far.


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


>


I'll grant it COULD be a unicorn if we get @cotedupy to do a blue resin-infused handle for it, maybe. Or do you know a handles guy?


----------



## Carl Kotte

juice said:


> I'll grant it COULD be a unicorn if we get @cotedupy to do a blue resin-infused handle for it, maybe. Or do you know a handles guy?


I’ll show you handles my orange liquid friend!


----------



## DaM0w

RockyBasel said:


> any update on the mazaki comparison? Should be a good one



so they are verrrryyy different knives. The grind on the mazaki reminded me of some of the choil shots on the raquin “kitchen tractor” that I’ve seen before, except slightly thinner behind the edge. It performed well for what it was. On the other hand the grind and food release combined with the weight distribution on the toyoma made it the winner, though I do with it was tapered slightly more. I’m looking to try a KNS maz 270 soon as I’ve heard they are very different from others that he’s made, more along what I’m looking for


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> I’ll show you handles my orange liquid friend!


Have any new ones sprouted or is it to late in the season?


----------



## Tourim

RockyBasel said:


> I also got the Mazaki JNS style - at first glance, me no like overall looks. Much prefer CKC Nashiji. But performance yet to be seen.
> 
> I have another Mazaki coming next week - maybe that will drive decision


Seems like all the knives for switzerland arrived today. I got the *Mazaki Kasumi Petty 180mm *today. It is my 2nd knife thus for me every new knife is like a revelation. I like how light the knife actually is compared to my Nakiri. Also the very thin tip is fun to work with. But I still need to learn how to handle the knife to its full potential.









Some details about the knife from JNS.
Approx.. measurements:
Handle Length- 135mm
Handle Width- 20mm
Hell to Tip Length- 180mm
Blade Height at Heel- 37mm
Width of Spine at Handle- 4,3mm
Width of Spine Above Heel-3,2mm
Width of Spine at Middle- 1,4mm
Width of Spine 1cm from the tip- 0,5mm
wight 95 g


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Have any new ones sprouted or is it to late in the season?


Too late


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Too late


Need to build a greenhouse.


----------



## ref

A sneak peek of something new but familiar, and also, really really good because it has a new handle in nice pastel colours.


----------



## juice

ref said:


> A sneak peek of something new but familiar, and also, really really good because it has a new handle in nice pastel colours.


Man, there's a lot going on in that image


----------



## ref

juice said:


> Man, there's a lot going on in that image



I do apologise for the image, better ones will come tomorrow.

I was just excited because of a few....mishaps...which meant I had to wait 5 weeks after ordering to receive the above knife*

(*which eventually turned out to be a free knife, due to said mishaps!)

*edit* I have edited the image for...reasons haha


----------



## juice

ref said:


> *edit* I have edited the image for...reasons haha


Yeah, that's kinda what I was hinting at  

I love photos where I can see stuff in the background, they're very interesting.

Unless it's a California carpet/rug that explodes your head, of course.


----------



## esoo

labor of love said:


> Konoshikane SKDView attachment 97611
> View attachment 97612
> View attachment 97613
> View attachment 97614
> View attachment 97615



Between this, the Sumiiro and the YS(-M), hard to keep track of who's actually doing the knives.

The YS-M has the best Konosuke style handle I've touched so far, but I'd love to have the one off this knife.


----------



## ian

juice said:


> Yeah, that's kinda what I was hinting at



what was it???


----------



## parbaked

ian said:


> what was it???


flavored condoms and a crack pipe...


----------



## ref

ian said:


> what was it???



something really embarrassing and personal that was on the table, it was a



Spoiler



kamikoto


----------



## labor of love

esoo said:


> Between this, the Sumiiro and the YS(-M), hard to keep track of who's actually doing the knives.
> 
> The YS-M has the best Konosuke style handle I've touched so far, but I'd love to have the one off this knife.


The YS handle is pretty badass. A little on the small side but still nice.


----------



## cotedupy

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 97663
> 
> View attachment 97664



What is it? Looks cool!


----------



## cotedupy

juice said:


> I'll grant it COULD be a unicorn if we get @cotedupy to do a blue resin-infused handle for it, maybe. Or do you know a handles guy?



Nah mine are two a penny, it's like a factory line here. They're just knockoff Kottes anyway, with a bit of resin to cover up the poor wood quality and shoddy craftsmanship.


----------



## juice

cotedupy said:


> knockoff Kotte


This sounds like a plan...


----------



## cotedupy

juice said:


> This sounds like a plan...



Once the Swede is out of the picture I'll have monopoly on the market!


----------



## Corradobrit1

juice said:


> Man, there's a lot going on in that image


There's a knife in there somewhere. Like a game of spot Waldo


----------



## Carl Kotte

cotedupy said:


> What is it? Looks cool!


Old Dick


----------



## Gregmega

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 97663
> 
> View attachment 97664


Oh man. Keep your Katos, gimme this. Blade’s in great shape.


----------



## tchan001

Another tease.








__





Just a few good friends of tchan001


I'm starting this thread to display my collection. Hope you guys like it.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## friz

The new Konosuke
231x56, 227gr


----------



## simar

friz said:


> View attachment 97771
> 
> 
> The new Konosuke
> 231x56, 227gr



Stunning! Love the kasumi finish these have, very reminiscent of the last batch of togo reigo knives


----------



## josemartinlopez

Nice patina @tchan001


----------



## friz

josemartinlopez said:


> Nice patina ;-)


Misunderstood.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Gregmega said:


> Oh man. Keep your Katos, gimme this. Blade’s in great shape.


Wanna trade? I call it the Dickato


----------



## RockyBasel

friz said:


> View attachment 97771
> 
> 
> The new Konosuke
> 231x56, 227gr



I don’t see the finger stones - if it’s Tosho

Amazing looking knife, congrats- you are one of the lucky ones!. Can’t wait to hear your impressions about it

Good to see heel height is up there


----------



## tostadas

ref said:


> A sneak peek of something new but familiar, and also, really really good because it has a new handle in nice pastel colours.
> 
> View attachment 97732


Is that new style handle the same as the fibrox material?


----------



## friz

RockyBasel said:


> I don’t see the finger stones - if it’s Tosho
> 
> Amazing looking knife, congrats- you are one of the lucky ones!. Can’t wait to hear your impressions about it
> 
> Good to see heel height is up there


It has 3 finger stones. I just realised this is the one is on Konosuke website.

Thank you, I was lucky indeed. Australia scores one at least.

I am super happy with the specs, 'heavy' and taller than expected.


----------



## ref

tostadas said:


> Is that new style handle the same as the fibrox material?




It's different, smoother, less grippy. Easier to clean.


----------



## RockyBasel

This arrived today, I did not get the finger stones but got Japanese drip coffee and a vegetable peeler

It is an absolutely stunning knife with a level of fit and finish that is extraordinary 

The brushed finish is something of a marvel

Specs are the same as Tosho


----------



## ref

RockyBasel said:


> This arrived today, I did not get the finger stones but got Japanese drip coffee and a vegetable peeler
> 
> It is an absolutely stunning knife with a level of fit and finish that is extraordinary
> 
> The brushed finish is something of a marvel
> 
> Specs are the same as Tosho



No fingerstones?!?! Just return it and ask for another one! I'm sure there's plenty left in stock.


----------



## RockyBasel

My actual order was only for fingerstones, they threw in the knife

But no fingerstones? I will demand justice and return the knife

Let’s see what they say when I let them know

But hey, Japanese drip coffee and a vegetable peeler is always appreciated


----------



## friz

RockyBasel said:


> My actual order was only for fingerstones, they threw in the knife
> 
> But no fingerstones? I will demand justice and return the knife
> 
> Let’s see what they say when I let them know
> 
> But hey, Japanese drip coffee and a vegetable peeler is always appreciated


Is it really 53mm and 225gr? And, do you see any steel banding on the cladding?


----------



## RockyBasel

Heel - 54 mm
Weight is 225

I did not see any banding


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> Wanna trade? I call it the Dickato


----------



## slengteng

Tosa B#2’s ”workhorses” for pro enviroment.
I’m going to rehandle and flatten the bevels.


----------



## ref

I don't have this one and the old fibrox side by side, but I'm 95% sure they're the same knife when it comes to the blade (apart from a different logo and possibly different finish but not sure), but the handle is a game changer IMO. It's significantly different when using it, it does not feel like a western knife.


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> Heel - 54 mm
> Weight is 225
> 
> I did not see any bandingView attachment 97788
> View attachment 97789


Looking forward to hearing your opinions when comparing this with your other recent acquisitions.


----------



## RockyBasel

This also arrived today - I could not post earlier. I actually liked the heavier specs than a “typical” FM blue. Really gets into the Workhorse category. 

Y Tanaka is one of my favorites and I like the fact that he forged both of these knives.

I had been trying to get hold of a FM blue for a while - but to no luck - I was able to get Shigs and Kato, but no FM

255 gm
53 heel height


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Looking forward to hearing your opinions when comparing this with your other recent acquisitions.


Looking forward to it test driving these babies

- will be easier to do a pass-around when you are in these neck of the woods


----------



## tchan001

That's the workhorse which didn't make the cut for the Kaiju treatment if I recall correctly.


----------



## LewRob80

Just received in the mail, so excited to test drive at work today! Still surprised I managed to snag one!


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> That's the workhorse which didn't make the cut for the Kaiju treatment if I recall correctly.


That is correct - that appears to be how Kono is now positioning FM standard - a notch below in quality - but similar profile to Kaiju 

I would rather have a completely different profile so it’s not just a Kaiju, and Kaiju light. 

This heavier knife differentiates it more and provides a different experience in my view

The quality is outstanding however - it is after all, a Fujiyama, and it feels really good in the hand - a true 255 gm workhorse


----------



## RockyBasel

LewRob80 said:


> Just received in the mail, so excited to test drive at work today! Still surprised I managed to snag one!



It’s raining Kaiju! 

Awesome - and congrats - it was like winning the lottery for sure last week


----------



## LewRob80

RockyBasel said:


> It’s raining Kaiju!
> 
> Awesome - and congrats - it was like winning the lottery for sure last week


Truly felt like it! Too bad I don’t have a heavy prep day ahead.
Interested to see where they all ended up!


----------



## tostadas

ref said:


> View attachment 97794
> View attachment 97795
> View attachment 97796
> View attachment 97798
> 
> 
> I don't have this one and the old fibrox side by side, but I'm 95% sure they're the same knife when it comes to the blade (apart from a different logo and possibly different finish but not sure), but the handle is a game changer IMO. It's significantly different when using it, it does not feel like a western knife.


Very nice. How is the balance?


----------



## RockyBasel

LewRob80 said:


> Truly felt like it! Too bad I don’t have a heavy prep day ahead.
> Interested to see where they all ended up!



So far there seem three Kaiju ninjas
You - Canada
@friz - Australia
Me - Switzerland 

Let me know your impressions from prep work - would love hear how it performs in a professional environment


----------



## RockyBasel

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 97663
> 
> View attachment 97664



So...I don’t know what this knife is, and why it’s a unicorn - please illuminate


----------



## Carl Kotte

RockyBasel said:


> So...I don’t know what this knife is, and why it’s a unicorn - please illuminate


F Dick!


----------



## RockyBasel

Carl Kotte said:


> F Dick!


 unobtanium


----------



## DitmasPork

Just received an awesome custom petty made by Simon Maillet, a Frenchman whose been forging knives in Sheffield, England—a city with quite an illustrious past in knife making.

I'd been needing a petty, but was also considering a custom, single-bevel deba from Simon—went with a petty in the end.

I requested a 150 x 35mm petty with a good distal taper, asking for a thick outta the handle spine, which he'd obliged. Knife hand forged from 115Cr3 steel, with a one-piece black walnut handle—came with a custom fit, tulip wood saya, gratis, a nice perk. My preference is for tallish petty knives.

Really dig seeing process shots along the way, from a glowing piece of metal, all the way through to finished knife.

I discovered Simon's work through Scott of Sheffield Knife Sharpening. Simon was very communicative and a pleasure to work with. I'm a big fan of supporting one-person knife making operations—his authorship evident in every aspect of the knife made by his hands.

Looking forward to putting this petty to work.


----------



## Luke_G

RockyBasel said:


> So far there seem three Kaiju ninjas
> You - Canada
> @friz - Australia
> Me - Switzerland
> 
> Let me know your impressions from prep work - would love hear how it performs in a professional environment



plus Austria 
Sorry for the bad pics, will take better ones later


----------



## ref

tostadas said:


> Very nice. How is the balance?







Considering that the blade is the same (I assume) and the handle is smaller, then the balance point has been moved forward due to the handle. It feels like a different knife in usage because of the fact you can actually pinch grip it now.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

DitmasPork said:


> Just received an awesome custom petty made by Simon Maillet, a Frenchman whose been forging knives in Sheffield, England—a city with quite an illustrious past in knife making.
> 
> I'd been needing a petty, but was also considering a custom, single-bevel deba from Simon—went with a petty in the end.
> 
> I requested a 150 x 35mm petty with a good distal taper, asking for a thick outta the handle spine, which he'd obliged. Knife hand forged from 115Cr3 steel, with a one-piece black walnut handle—came with a custom fit, tulip wood saya, gratis, a nice perk. My preference is for tallish petty knives.
> 
> Really dig seeing process shots along the way, from a glowing piece of metal, all the way through to finished knife.
> 
> I discovered Simon's work through Scott of Sheffield Knife Sharpening. Simon was very communicative and a pleasure to work with. I'm a big fan of supporting one-person knife making operations—his authorship evident in every aspect of the knife made by his hands.
> 
> Looking forward to putting this petty to work.
> 
> View attachment 97817
> 
> View attachment 97818
> 
> View attachment 97819
> 
> View attachment 97820
> 
> View attachment 97823
> 
> View attachment 97828


I’d love to hear more about this knife. His stuff looks absolutely killer


----------



## DitmasPork

Malcolm Johnson said:


> I’d love to hear more about this knife. His stuff looks absolutely killer


Will let you know I start using it. Pretty stoked, was delighted how quick the process was when my name came up on his list.


----------



## olivers

A bit of a departure but I guess it still counts as there's a nice knife in there. 

Last month Blenheim Forge released a special edition cocktail set including a hand forged spoon, stainless knife petty / bar knife and oak muddler in a roll. Not had chance to make a cocktail yet but I made lunch with the knife which seems like a useful little fruit knife made from unknown stainless with a really nice handle. The petty is unknown "Swedish high carbon stainless steel" so not expecting miracles but it looks nice and cut up salad for my lunch really nicely, time will tell how it sharpens and holds its edge. I actually bought this set mainly for the spoon, I've been looking for a nice bar spoon for a while and this is the best I've seen so far but the set as a whole feels really well thought out.


----------



## Ericfg

Just received an ebay purchase. It's not NIB but it's new to me.
Vintage Weck & Muller 'Goldcrest' 10" cimeter profile.
I wanted a cimeter since I didn't have one while also being:
A) Vintage
B) Solingen manufacturer
C) not a common German maker.

Nice score, very clean and little damage/abuse at all.



Just needs a little attention to the edge.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Can the new Kaiju owners say if they have B#1, B#2 or W#1


----------



## Luke_G

Corradobrit1 said:


> Can the new Kaiju owners say if they have B#1, B#2 or W#1



B#2


----------



## friz

@Luke_G Can you please tell me the height of yours?

@Corradobrit1 My is B#2. Ai&Om hasn't put their up for sale yet, so no W#1 yet.


----------



## friz

@Luke_G I got the second one . Pretty happy mate.


----------



## juice

olivers said:


> Last month Blenheim Forge released a special edition cocktail set


I did like watching the progress of those sets on IG.


----------



## tostadas

ref said:


> View attachment 97830
> 
> 
> Considering that the blade is the same (I assume) and the handle is smaller, then the balance point has been moved forward due to the handle. It feels like a different knife in usage because of the fact you can actually pinch grip it now.



Awesome, I want one now. I agree, the previous "handle/bolster" of the vic fibrox had me pinching the end of the handle rather than on the blade. The 2.0 version looks great!

My vic fibrox still gets regular use along with my more expensive knives. The value is amazing for the price. With the new balance improvement, and assuming the actual blade specs are similar, I predict this one to overtake the original as king of budget knives. Thanks for sharing


----------



## LewRob80

RockyBasel said:


> So far there seem three Kaiju ninjas
> You - Canada
> @friz - Australia
> Me - Switzerland
> 
> Let me know your impressions from prep work - would love hear how it performs in a professional environment


 Absolutely flies through all sorts of veg, from brunoising, julienne, chopping, slicing. A little sticking from larger potatoes, but still flies.
Impressive cutting performance and no loss of edge yet, even on ****** poly boards


----------



## JDC

LewRob80 said:


> Absolutely flies through all sorts of veg, from brunoising, julienne, chopping, slicing. A little sticking from larger potatoes, but still flies.
> Impressive cutting performance and no loss of edge yet, even on ****** poly boards


That is classic konosuke performance, maybe the heft enhanced it more. This performance is not difficult to achieve actually, but the geometry is very delicate (aka tricky).


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Took advantage of the JNS sale on Toyama 300mm suji.


----------



## DitmasPork

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Took advantage of the JNS sale on Toyama 300mm suji.
> 
> View attachment 97873


Great catch!


----------



## IronBalloon

DitmasPork said:


> Just received an awesome custom petty made by Simon Maillet, a Frenchman whose been forging knives in Sheffield, England—a city with quite an illustrious past in knife making.
> 
> I'd been needing a petty, but was also considering a custom, single-bevel deba from Simon—went with a petty in the end.
> 
> I requested a 150 x 35mm petty with a good distal taper, asking for a thick outta the handle spine, which he'd obliged. Knife hand forged from 115Cr3 steel, with a one-piece black walnut handle—came with a custom fit, tulip wood saya, gratis, a nice perk. My preference is for tallish petty knives.
> 
> Really dig seeing process shots along the way, from a glowing piece of metal, all the way through to finished knife.
> 
> I discovered Simon's work through Scott of Sheffield Knife Sharpening. Simon was very communicative and a pleasure to work with. I'm a big fan of supporting one-person knife making operations—his authorship evident in every aspect of the knife made by his hands.
> 
> Looking forward to putting this petty to work.
> 
> View attachment 97817
> 
> View attachment 97818
> 
> View attachment 97819
> 
> View attachment 97820
> 
> View attachment 97823
> 
> View attachment 97828


Oh that’s awesome, I’ve actual got a knife on order with him now!

how are you liking it?


----------



## LewRob80

JDC said:


> That is classic konosuke performance, maybe the heft enhanced it more. This performance is not difficult to achieve actually, but the geometry is very delicate (aka tricky).


After using 240 of HD2, fujiyama FT and Fujiyama FM, this is by far the best cutter of the group


----------



## DitmasPork

IronBalloon said:


> Oh that’s awesome, I’ve actual got a knife on order with him now!
> 
> how are you liking it?


Just got it late yesterday, slammed at my day job so haven't gotten to use it yet. I like the look, feel of it. Very reasonably priced for a custom. You getting a gyuto?


----------



## IronBalloon

DitmasPork said:


> Just got it late yesterday, slammed at my day job so haven't gotten to use it yet. I like the look, feel of it. Very reasonably priced for a custom. You getting a gyuto?


Stupid day jobs getting in the way of proper new knife enjoyment!

Yeah, I’ve asked for a 255x56 or thereabouts, I’m not precious about the exact measurements.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

The Kaijus look beautiful. Hope they don’t raise price before I can get one. Besides, I’m surprised by how many buyers are outside of North America. I mean 3/5 winners won the internet speed race despite they are more distant. Does that tell something regarding the infrastructure of different countries? Just kidding 

After I lost in the kaiju race, I bought this sukenari as I don’t want to lose the $600 quota for knife. Not a bad knife.

Edit: tried it and like it. Not the thinnest right behind the edge but the profile is so nice. Maybe one of my favorite profile. Overall thin but very stiff, and it felt solid and dense on the cutting board. 

257mm*52mm
238 gram
2.8 mm spine


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Can the new Kaiju owners say if they have B#1, B#2 or W#1



Blue 1 Kaiju
Blue 1 FM Fujiyama 

I think all three may have gotten it from Tosho, so all 3 got Blue 1

Ai & Om carry white 1, and ToGo carries blue 2 I believe, it’s in the Kaiju thread, each retailer gets a different steel


----------



## RockyBasel

In now stand corrected we got it from different retailers

I have not used mine yet, but I think it’s going to be a blast!

I can’t stop looking at it

I just miss the finger stones 

Did the other 2 proud owners get finger stones?


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> Blue 1 Kaiju
> Blue 1 FM Fujiyama
> 
> I think all three may have gotten it from Tosho, so all 3 got Blue 1
> 
> Ai & Om carry white 1, and ToGo carries blue 2 I believe, it’s in the Kaiju thread, each retailer gets a different steel


Looks like you're the only one so far with Tosho blade. The rest are ToGo's


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Looks like you're the only one so far with Tosho blade. The rest are ToGo's


Ahhh - they may have had only 1 then, it’s like winning the knife lottery

Also, I found the finger stones! 

They were in the box - the stones, they complete me


----------



## friz

RockyBasel said:


> In now stand corrected we got it from different retailers
> 
> I have not used mine yet, but I think it’s going to be a blast!
> 
> I can’t stop looking at it
> 
> I just miss the finger stones
> 
> Did the other 2 proud owners get finger stones?


Yes. The whole package sounds smells and looks luxurious


----------



## RockyBasel

Normally, I like my knives to be no fancy frills, only the blade type of knives, but this one is pure luxury! 
Love the box too


----------



## LewRob80

Corradobrit1 said:


> Can the new Kaiju owners say if they have B#1, B#2 or W#1


B#1


----------



## RockyBasel

LewRob80 said:


> B#1


So you also hot it from Tosho?


----------



## LewRob80

RockyBasel said:


> So you also hot it from Tosho?


Yup!


----------



## DitmasPork

IronBalloon said:


> Stupid day jobs getting in the way of proper new knife enjoyment!
> 
> Yeah, I’ve asked for a 255x56 or thereabouts, I’m not precious about the exact measurements.



Nice size, tall one. With handmade knives it’s good to be flexible. IMO, 5mm, give or take for length is acceptable.


----------



## Barmoley

DitmasPork said:


> Nice size, tall one. With handmade knives it’s good to be flexible. IMO, 5mm, give or take for length is acceptable.


Length yes, height not so much. Have gotten a few where height was +-4-5mm from stated.


----------



## Oshidashi

My latest acquisition is this Yoshihiro Blue#2 135 mm petty, which has proven to fairly useful in the kitchen.


----------



## BillHanna

Mazaki 175mm Bunka


----------



## Mikeadunne

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 97888
> View attachment 97889
> View attachment 97890
> 
> Mazaki 175mm Bunka


Looks awesome, where is this one from?


----------



## BillHanna

Mikeadunne said:


> Looks awesome, where is this one from?


www.thekniferoll.com


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

RockyBasel said:


> Normally, I like my knives to be no fancy frills, only the blade type of knives, but this one is pure luxury!
> Love the box too


To each their own; I believe everyone has their version of perfect, glad you found yours! Personally, I like/love my knives to have the best of both worlds, performance and fancy frills.


----------



## friz

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> To each their own; I believe everyone has their version of perfect, glad you found yours! Personally, I like/love my knives to have the best of both worlds, performance and fancy frills.


What is your best performing knife?


----------



## friz

Details revealing in my Konosuke Kaiju.


----------



## Mikeadunne

friz said:


> View attachment 97904
> 
> 
> Details revealing in my Konosuke Kaiju.


So horribly jealous


----------



## Jville

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> To each their own; I believe everyone has their version of perfect, glad you found yours! Personally, I like/love my knives to have the best of both worlds, performance and fancy frills.


----------



## friz

Mikeadunne said:


> So horribly jealous


Did you put 'angry' on my previous post? Sorry.


----------



## friz

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Besides, I’m surprised by how many buyers are outside of North America.


Since 1492, North America is the centre of the world. Just kidding.


----------



## Mikeadunne

friz said:


> Did you put 'angry' on my previous post? Sorry.


You know it


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

friz said:


> What is your best performing knife?


To get to what I think you want to know, the best performing knife I've owned is an original Kramer 52100 straight steel.


----------



## friz

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> To get to what I think you want to know, the best performing knife I've owned is an original Kramer 52100 straight steel.
> 
> View attachment 97913


Okay. Thanks


----------



## Byphy

DitmasPork said:


> Just received an awesome custom petty made by Simon Maillet, a Frenchman whose been forging knives in Sheffield, England—a city with quite an illustrious past in knife making.
> 
> I'd been needing a petty, but was also considering a custom, single-bevel deba from Simon—went with a petty in the end.
> 
> I requested a 150 x 35mm petty with a good distal taper, asking for a thick outta the handle spine, which he'd obliged. Knife hand forged from 115Cr3 steel, with a one-piece black walnut handle—came with a custom fit, tulip wood saya, gratis, a nice perk. My preference is for tallish petty knives.
> 
> Really dig seeing process shots along the way, from a glowing piece of metal, all the way through to finished knife.
> 
> I discovered Simon's work through Scott of Sheffield Knife Sharpening. Simon was very communicative and a pleasure to work with. I'm a big fan of supporting one-person knife making operations—his authorship evident in every aspect of the knife made by his hands.
> 
> Looking forward to putting this petty to work.
> 
> View attachment 97817
> 
> View attachment 97818
> 
> View attachment 97819
> 
> View attachment 97820
> 
> View attachment 97823
> 
> View attachment 97828


Stamped "S"

I'm all in!


----------



## lechef

Toyama 270 SS clad Suji!

Might not look like much this knife, but, it does preform excellent. OOTB sharpnes is excellent, brings me back to holding a new Kato WH in the hand, back in the days when they where grabbable for Chefs with a lower sallary without time to sit around waiting for one to drop on JNS 24/7. That said, it feels different, less beefy but still excels during use. It does have some "heft" to it so think it can be good in prep.
Already made the mandatory fist sacrifice while cutting Julienne for a Japanese inspired lunch w a bunch of ginger/carrots/raddishes/spring onion. It did great. Will give it a light touch on my big Nagura. Will take some time getting use to the extra 6-7 cm from my Kato Suji, but can´t wait.

Reactivity is definitely there, but takes a bit of sloppiness.


----------



## DrEriksson

Steel by Lundbergs 330/44 sujihiki/bbq sword (that's what the maker calls it). 26c3 mono steel, thuja burl/ebony handle.

Managed to sell a few knives, including my Shiro Kamo carbon damascus 270. The new knife is much stiffer, and feels better for my purposes.

8 cm petty for scale. Did not have any bananas for comparison.


----------



## DitmasPork

Byphy said:


> Stamped "S"
> 
> I'm all in!


Why? Your name begins with “S”!


----------



## Byphy

DitmasPork said:


> Why? Your name begins with “S”!


Nope I just like the simplicity of the stamped maker’s mark


----------



## RockyBasel

Just got this

Mazaki hon Sanmai blue 1
268 gm
51 mm heel
Taper - 6mm to .9mm 1 cm from tip


----------



## DitmasPork

Byphy said:


> Nope I just like the simplicity of the stamped maker’s mark



Me too actually. I come from a graphic design background, so just love typefaces.


----------



## Byphy

DitmasPork said:


> Me too actually. I come from a graphic design background, so just love typefaces.



I got this knife when I visited Japan and just bc of this stamped s, its one of my favorites.




I actually prefer stamped over chiseled 

Really dig yanick’s makers mark


----------



## Byphy

Anyways, while I’m here

Kaeru SLD suji






My other suji struggles a little bit through raw and cooked pork belly. Thought it was a good excuse to try a new suji. This one feels light but sturdy. We’ll see how it goes.


----------



## IronBalloon

DitmasPork said:


> Nice size, tall one. With handmade knives it’s good to be flexible. IMO, 5mm, give or take for length is acceptable.


Yeah I figured I would be happy with it if I came in under or over a bit. 250 by 50 is not going to upset me, nor is 265 by 60... although that’s a seriously tall gyuto!


----------



## damiano

So, today I picked up a Misono Swedish 150mm petty - or so I thought! 

Coming home the knife felt somewhat small to me so I checked its measurements and weights. It weighs 72 grams, and the pic shows the length, and compared with my 165mm Munetoshi.

Isn't this a 130mm Misono petty?? From which point am I supposed to measure it?


----------



## DitmasPork

IronBalloon said:


> Yeah I figured I would be happy with it if I came in under or over a bit. 250 by 50 is not going to upset me, nor is 265 by 60... although that’s a seriously tall gyuto!



I usually trust makers to come close enough.


----------



## parbaked

Wahnamhong said:


> Isn't this a 130mm Misono petty?? From which point am I supposed to measure it?



This is a 150mm Misono Carbon petty.




Yours looks short...


----------



## damiano

parbaked said:


> This is a 150mm Misono Carbon petty.
> View attachment 97979
> 
> Yours looks short...


That's what she said...  Thanks, guess I'm returning this one!


----------



## Codered

Sorry guys but I don’t like this Konosuke Kaiju. Not my cup of cofee. But cool marketing campaign to make a lot of hype for something that kind of reminds me of the akebono.


----------



## RockyBasel

I assume You are saying this after having tried it right?


----------



## DitmasPork

Codered said:


> Sorry guys but I don’t like this Konosuke Kaiju. Not my cup of cofee. But cool marketing campaign to make a lot of hype for something that kind of reminds me of the akebono.


Are you selling your Kaiju???


----------



## josemartinlopez




----------



## juice

Byphy said:


> Nope I just like the simplicity of the stamped maker’s mark


I know what you mean - I follow "FORGE TO TABLE" on IG and like looking at his stuff but having that stamped on every blade seems like massive overkill.


----------



## Byphy

juice said:


> I know what you mean - I follow "FORGE TO TABLE" on IG and like looking at his stuff but having that stamped on every blade seems like massive overkill.


Def a little too much w that one haha


----------



## Southpaw

Tsubaki Hakata 180mm in Blue 2


----------



## Mikeadunne

Super butt hurt after missing out on Kaiju so I spent all my money on a watanabe cause I have yet to try one. The profile is definitely something only a mother could love but the grind is nice and it cuts w authority.


----------



## CiderBear

Mikeadunne said:


> Super butt hurt after missing out on Kaiju so I spent all my money on a watanabe cause I have yet to try one. The profile is definitely something only a mother could love but the grind is nice and it cuts w authority. View attachment 98056
> View attachment 98057
> View attachment 98058


Very nice knife! Where'd you get it from?


----------



## Mikeadunne

CiderBear said:


> Very nice knife! Where'd you get it from?


Direct, added on the burnt chestnut just to make sure it was closer in price to the hole in my heart


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Mikeadunne said:


> Direct, added on the burnt chestnut just to make sure it was closer in price to the hole in my heart


Haha same to my sukenari buy. Need to spend that $600 to make myself feel better. Tbh when I saw the pics of kaiju posted here I immediately realized not every $600 gives me same amount of happiness. I’m still jealous.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Haha same to my sukenari buy. Need to spend that $600 to make myself feel better. Tbh when I saw the pics of kaiju posted here I immediately realized not every $600 gives me same amount of happiness. I’m still jealous.


Yup, still burns


----------



## Pauldoduy

Hi everyone,

Just want to show my Suisin knife. Look it like a mirror.


----------



## Gregmega

Mikeadunne said:


> Yup, still burns


When you’re ready to burn a hole in your wallet come by take a few of mine, lord knows there’s some things around here better served in a pro environ..


----------



## Mikeadunne

Gregmega said:


> When you’re ready to burn a hole in your wallet come by take a few of mine, lord knows there’s some things around here better served in a pro environ..


Ha, you’re enabling is . Then I’m gonna have to get one of your fancy bags to carry all your ex-knives!


----------



## birdsfan

Pauldoduy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just want to show my Suisin knife. Look it like a mirror.




That thing is like the Predator in the movie! Beautiful finish! The veg will never even see it coming


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Well after about 4 months+ plus of waiting. Finally it arrived (have to wait another month to be able to use it) . I think my daughter takes better picture than me.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Mikeadunne said:


> Super butt hurt after missing out on Kaiju so I spent all my money on a watanabe cause I have yet to try one. The profile is definitely something only a mother could love but the grind is nice and it cuts w authority. View attachment 98056
> View attachment 98057
> View attachment 98058


I feel like the mother of that knife. Love it!


----------



## cotedupy

Inosuke Hashibira said:


> Well after about 4 months+ plus of waiting. Finally it arrived (have to wait another month to be able to use it) . I think my daughter takes better picture than me. View attachment 98119
> 
> 
> View attachment 98117
> View attachment 98118



Pardon my ignorance, but what is this? Looks feckin' great!


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

cotedupy said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is this? Looks feckin' great!


Shibata tinker tank


----------



## 63falcon

DitmasPork said:


> Just received an awesome custom petty made by Simon Maillet, a Frenchman whose been forging knives in Sheffield, England—a city with quite an illustrious past in knife making.
> 
> I'd been needing a petty, but was also considering a custom, single-bevel deba from Simon—went with a petty in the end.
> 
> I requested a 150 x 35mm petty with a good distal taper, asking for a thick outta the handle spine, which he'd obliged. Knife hand forged from 115Cr3 steel, with a one-piece black walnut handle—came with a custom fit, tulip wood saya, gratis, a nice perk. My preference is for tallish petty knives.
> 
> Really dig seeing process shots along the way, from a glowing piece of metal, all the way through to finished knife.
> 
> I discovered Simon's work through Scott of Sheffield Knife Sharpening. Simon was very communicative and a pleasure to work with. I'm a big fan of supporting one-person knife making operations—his authorship evident in every aspect of the knife made by his hands.
> 
> Looking forward to putting this petty to work.
> 
> View attachment 97817
> 
> View attachment 97818
> 
> View attachment 97819
> 
> View attachment 97820
> 
> View attachment 97823
> 
> View attachment 97828



I am in the list for one of Simon's knives. December can't come soon enough. I ordered a 255x55 gyuto and asked for a good distal taper and thick at the handle. 

Definitely would love to hear how you like it.


----------



## Pamarill0

Kemadi knife 
225 bulat core w/ nickel wrought dammy clad


----------



## ExistentialHero

Stefan's 180mm Watanabe honesuki, freshly sharpened and hard at work in its natural habitat:


----------



## alterwisser

ExistentialHero said:


> Stefan's 180mm Watanabe honesuki, freshly sharpened and hard at work in its natural habitat:
> View attachment 98300



damn, that’s hot


----------



## josemartinlopez

Not a photo of a new knife, but well worth sharing. @Larrin


----------



## marc4pt0

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> To get to what I think you want to know, the best performing knife I've owned is an original Kramer 52100 straight steel.
> 
> View attachment 97913



oh how badly I want this..


----------



## dAtron

New knife that I got last week. Toyama Noborikoi 210mm

Full picture of the collection so far with Hinoura 210mm AS and Gesshin uraku 150mm Petty


----------



## Gregmega

ExistentialHero said:


> Stefan's 180mm Watanabe honesuki, freshly sharpened and hard at work in its natural habitat:
> View attachment 98300


Man I’ve almost pulled the trigger on one of those like 10 times. But alas, I’m no longer on pro kitchens and haven’t found a reason.


----------



## Gregmega

It was only a matter of time I guess.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Gregmega said:


> Man I’ve almost pulled the trigger on one of those like 10 times. But alas, I’m no longer on pro kitchens and haven’t found a reason.


My reason is "I like chicken". Breaking down whole ones is a lot of fun, and I'm never short on stock


----------



## Gregmega

ExistentialHero said:


> My reason is "I like chicken". Breaking down whole ones is a lot of fun, and I'm never short on stock


Yeah and the Garasuki is the move. A honesuki has no place in my kitchen man. It’s whole chickens or nothing


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 98372
> 
> It was only a matter of time I guess.


Subscribed for the review
B#1 core?


----------



## ExistentialHero

Gregmega said:


> Yeah and the Garasuki is the move. A honesuki has no place in my kitchen man. It’s whole chickens or nothing


Ah, hmm, at 180mm maybe this one is a garasuki? It's a beast, and I love it.


----------



## lumo

Kagekiyo 330mm W1 yanagiba (not a fan of the red handle but excellent overall fit and finish, great slicer)
Wat 240mm iron clad suji 
Wat 210mm iron clad suji 
Wat 150 iron clad honesuki (little birds need love too)
250 Kemadi bulat (untouched, gonna get a good workout this week though)
Hardt Edge Slim XL (functional, solid build, sexy design)


----------



## Gregmega

lumo said:


> Kagekiyo 330mm W1 yanagiba (not a fan of the red handle but excellent overall fit and finish, great slicer)
> Wat 240mm iron clad suji
> Wat 210mm iron clad suji
> Wat 150 iron clad honesuki (little birds need love too)
> 250 Kemadi bulat (untouched, gonna get a good workout this week though)
> Hardt Edge Slim XL (functional, solid build, sexy design)
> 
> View attachment 98381
> View attachment 98383
> 
> View attachment 98387


Dude


----------



## Durge

New knife day! 240mm Blade by DBCustomforged on instagram, handle was by me.








I designed the profile in gimp, and gave it to the knife maker to create the blade. From there I etched it in FCL, handled it, and sharpened her up. Handle is octagonal buffalo horn and stabilized Karelian birch. This was my first time working with buffalo horn, and it polished up really nice. I have to say Daniel Boyd did a great job with the blade.


----------



## CiderBear

lumo said:


> Kagekiyo 330mm W1 yanagiba (not a fan of the red handle but excellent overall fit and finish, great slicer)
> Wat 240mm iron clad suji
> Wat 210mm iron clad suji
> Wat 150 iron clad honesuki (little birds need love too)
> 250 Kemadi bulat (untouched, gonna get a good workout this week though)
> Hardt Edge Slim XL (functional, solid build, sexy design)
> 
> View attachment 98381
> View attachment 98383
> 
> View attachment 98387


----------



## Corradobrit1

lumo said:


> Kagekiyo 330mm W1 yanagiba (not a fan of the red handle but excellent overall fit and finish, great slicer)
> Wat 240mm iron clad suji
> Wat 210mm iron clad suji
> Wat 150 iron clad honesuki (little birds need love too)
> 250 Kemadi bulat (untouched, gonna get a good workout this week though)
> Hardt Edge Slim XL (functional, solid build, sexy design)
> 
> View attachment 98381
> View attachment 98383
> 
> View attachment 98387


Guess the others need no introduction


----------



## juice

Durge said:


> handle was by me


Nice work, that.


----------



## josemartinlopez

where'd you get a Hinoura AS? Nice!


----------



## dAtron

josemartinlopez said:


> where'd you get a Hinoura AS? Nice!



Assuming you were trying to reply to me, Cleancut.eu


----------



## Joao lourenco

Some togashi san action, mizu honyaki blue 1


----------



## Barmoley

Not a new knife, but very happy how the handle came out, very comfortable. Thanks to @valgard for showing me this handle design and whom to send it to.


----------



## Bcos17

Barmoley said:


> Not a new knife, but very happy how the handle came out, very comfortable. Thanks to @valgard for showing me this handle design and whom to send it to.



Wow, thats awesome. Very nice looking Denka. Handle looks comfy too.


----------



## RockyBasel

lumo said:


> Kagekiyo 330mm W1 yanagiba (not a fan of the red handle but excellent overall fit and finish, great slicer)
> Wat 240mm iron clad suji
> Wat 210mm iron clad suji
> Wat 150 iron clad honesuki (little birds need love too)
> 250 Kemadi bulat (untouched, gonna get a good workout this week though)
> Hardt Edge Slim XL (functional, solid build, sexy design)
> 
> View attachment 98381
> View attachment 98383
> 
> View attachment 98387



knife bag is sweet - where did you get it?

Oh, knives are cool too


----------



## RockyBasel

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 98372
> 
> It was only a matter of time I guess.



Mazascus?


----------



## valdim

Barmoley said:


> Not a new knife, but very happy how the handle came out, very comfortable. Thanks to @valgard for showing me this handle design and whom to send it to.
> 
> View attachment 98555
> View attachment 98557
> View attachment 98556


Gorgeooooooooouuuuuus.


----------



## j22582536

Two knives arrived today!

First is a Keijiro Doi 330mm Fuguhiki. Got it from a Taiwanese seller for a pretty good price.









Next is a super exciting one that I have been searching for a long time. Thanks to a member here for helping me out to locate this unicorn, still can’t believe I actually got it in hand. Here’s Okishiba Masakuni Fujiyama hamon with actual Honyaki moon (not the usual etched or lasered moon). As far as I know, Okishiba is the only one who ever done Honyaki moon on knives (correct me if I’m wrong though)


----------



## Gregmega

RockyBasel said:


> Mazascus?


That’s right baby, Mazascus ftw


----------



## Gregmega

Joao lourenco said:


> Some togashi san action, mizu honyaki blue 1


Is that the Takayuki one?


----------



## Joao lourenco

j22582536 said:


> Two knives arrived today!
> 
> First is a Keijiro Doi 330mm Fuguhiki. Got it from a Taiwanese seller for a pretty good price.
> View attachment 98580
> 
> View attachment 98578
> 
> 
> Next is a super exciting one that I have been searching for a long time. Thanks to a member here for helping me out to locate this unicorn, still can’t believe I actually got it in hand. Here’s Okishiba Masakuni Fujiyama hamon with actual Honyaki moon (not the usual etched or lasered moon). As far as I know, Okishiba is the only one who ever done Honyaki moon on knives (correct me if I’m wrong though)
> View attachment 98581
> View attachment 98582
> View attachment 98583
> View attachment 98584



Holyyyy molyyyy Oki!!!


----------



## lumo

j22582536 said:


> Two knives arrived today!
> 
> First is a Keijiro Doi 330mm Fuguhiki. Got it from a Taiwanese seller for a pretty good price.
> View attachment 98580
> 
> View attachment 98578
> 
> 
> Next is a super exciting one that I have been searching for a long time. Thanks to a member here for helping me out to locate this unicorn, still can’t believe I actually got it in hand. Here’s Okishiba Masakuni Fujiyama hamon with actual Honyaki moon (not the usual etched or lasered moon). As far as I know, Okishiba is the only one who ever done Honyaki moon on knives (correct me if I’m wrong though)
> View attachment 98581
> View attachment 98582
> View attachment 98583
> View attachment 98584


That Doi got my attention, congratulations!


----------



## josemartinlopez

Barmoley said:


> Not a new knife, but very happy how the handle came out, very comfortable. Thanks to @valgard for showing me this handle design and whom to send it to.
> 
> View attachment 98555
> View attachment 98557
> View attachment 98556


This is beautiful! Handle looks like Takeshi Saji's!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

210mm Shigefusa kitaeji gyuto


----------



## tchan001

Just a teaser. See all the photos in my gallery thread.





Just a few good friends of tchan001


Manaka Hamono - KISUKE ATS-34 stainless steel 240mm gyuto with octagonal rosewood handle. How is the steel?




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## MarcelNL

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> 210mm Shigefusa kitaeji gyuto
> 
> View attachment 98656


That one is telling me I should quit sleeping at night ;-)


----------



## ModRQC

Yoshikane SKD Santoku









Full review here: Yoshikane Tsuchime Santoku


----------



## RockyBasel

Joao lourenco said:


> Some togashi san action, mizu honyaki blue 1


Super nice - I see the K&S box, I got mine from there 2 weeks ago- have not had a chance to try it yet


----------



## ragz

210mm mioroshi deba


----------



## DrEriksson

There are some athletic feats that stand out in history - Powell’s long jump and Zlatan’s bicycle kick come to mind. I achieved almost the same legendary status recently, using cat-like reflexes to snag the only knife put on sale by the Swedish knife genius. 

Dalman 270 Yo-Gyuto HSS1.


----------



## RockyBasel

This thing is absolutely bonkers! Man, what a knife!


----------



## DrEriksson

RockyBasel said:


> This thing is absolutely bonkers! Man, what a knife!



Me? Either way, I agree. ;-)

Forgot the choil shot. Such a nice job with the grind.


----------



## josemartinlopez




----------



## Dhoff

Barmoley said:


> Not a new knife, but very happy how the handle came out, very comfortable. Thanks to @valgard for showing me this handle design and whom to send it to.
> 
> View attachment 98555
> View attachment 98557
> View attachment 98556



What is that gorgeous wood mate?


----------



## Barmoley

Dhoff said:


> What is that gorgeous wood mate?


Redwood lace burl.


----------



## Luffy no nakama

Just received all this amazing masakane knife.


----------



## josemartinlopez

DrEriksson said:


> There are some athletic feats that stand out in history - Powell’s long jump and Zlatan’s bicycle kick come to mind. I achieved almost the same legendary status recently, using cat-like reflexes to snag the only knife put on sale by the Swedish knife genius.
> 
> Dalman 270 Yo-Gyuto HSS1.
> 
> View attachment 98740


This post is like a declaration of war. Congrats man, at least one person in this thread is happy!


----------



## DrEriksson

josemartinlopez said:


> This post is like a declaration of war. Congrats man, at least one person in this thread is happy!



I laughed out loud at this. I'm actually two for two on my latest tries to get a Dalman now. The latest was the filet knife, but I think he sold two of them.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Will sell soul to get your secret. PM me.


----------



## daddy yo yo

DrEriksson said:


> There are some athletic feats that stand out in history - Powell’s long jump and Zlatan’s bicycle kick come to mind. I achieved almost the same legendary status recently, using cat-like reflexes to snag the only knife put on sale by the Swedish knife genius.
> 
> Dalman 270 Yo-Gyuto HSS1.
> 
> View attachment 98740


This one is so my thing!!!


----------



## DrEriksson

daddy yo yo said:


> This one is so my thing!!!



The steel and grinds are awesome. Not in my budget, and kind of tight on my knife blocks, but I can only give my warmest recommendations for these HSS1 s-grinds that Dalman is currently making.

The one drawback I notices with this knife is that it’s hard to do tip work. I cut up some onions, and the length of the knife forced my elbow far back. Almost like shooting from my hip, if you get the picture.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Well, let me know if you can’t handle this length - I am used to it - muahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## josemartinlopez

I don’t think it’s just the length, that is one of the heaviest Dalman knives made.


----------



## marc4pt0

lumo said:


> Kagekiyo 330mm W1 yanagiba (not a fan of the red handle but excellent overall fit and finish, great slicer)
> Wat 240mm iron clad suji
> Wat 210mm iron clad suji
> Wat 150 iron clad honesuki (little birds need love too)
> 250 Kemadi bulat (untouched, gonna get a good workout this week though)
> Hardt Edge Slim XL (functional, solid build, sexy design)
> 
> View attachment 98381
> 
> View attachment 98387




Man, great knives. But that bag, I need to get on of these. I’ve been eye humping the heck out of this one and the canvas slim.


----------



## Joao lourenco

Tanaka vintage swedish steel KU
Super excited!!


----------



## Barmoley

Can't remember if I showed these before, I was messing with them and decided to take a few pictures.

Isasmedjan 243x53 26C3
Antzenberger 248x55 Aogami 2

Sizes are from memory so could be a mm or two off


----------



## Bcos17

Barmoley said:


> Can't remember if I showed these before, I was messing with them and decided to take a few pictures.
> 
> Isasmedjan 243x53 26C3
> Antzenberger 248x55 Aogami 2
> 
> Sizes are from memory so could be a mm or two off



Two beauties! Congrats


----------



## drsmp

Kato 240 standard - as recieved then pics after (semi mirror) kasumi polish.


----------



## wind88

Barmoley said:


> Can't remember if I showed these before, I was messing with them and decided to take a few pictures.
> 
> Isasmedjan 243x53 26C3
> Antzenberger 248x55 Aogami 2
> 
> Sizes are from memory so could be a mm or two off
> 
> View attachment 98999
> View attachment 99001


Love Evan’s work! Both are beauties.


----------



## RockyBasel

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> 210mm Shigefusa kitaeji gyuto
> 
> View attachment 98656


Congratulations!!! Great knife


----------



## marc4pt0

Barmoley said:


> Can't remember if I showed these before, I was messing with them and decided to take a few pictures.
> 
> Isasmedjan 243x53 26C3
> Antzenberger 248x55 Aogami 2
> 
> Sizes are from memory so could be a mm or two off
> 
> View attachment 98999
> View attachment 99001



Yes please


----------



## Illyria

Got my first Shigefusa knife. 150mm ku petty.


----------



## RockyBasel

Congrats on your Shig - I was super excited when I got my first one last month


----------



## lumo

marc4pt0 said:


> Man, great knives. But that bag, I need to get on of these. I’ve been eye humping the heck out of this one and the canvas slim.


@marc4pt0 Do it, your knives deserve it!


----------



## CiderBear

Illyria said:


> Got my first Shigefusa knife. 150mm ku petty.
> 
> View attachment 99163
> View attachment 99164
> View attachment 99165
> View attachment 99168
> View attachment 99169


This the one from Bernal?


----------



## Illyria

RockyBasel said:


> Congrats on your Shig - I was super excited when I got my first one last month



Now I need a gyuto, but damn they're expensive.




CiderBear said:


> This the one from Bernal?



Yup! I set a bunch of alarms and kept refreshing until it popped up, haha.


----------



## zizirex

Finally pulled the trigger on this beauty.



How it performs really blows my mind. Remind me of the YS that I've tried.


----------



## RockyBasel

I got this honyaki 2 weeks ago from K&S - I used a bit today (sweet experience) snd then when I washed it snd wiped it with a cloth, the knife looked really different - it was shining snd gleaming, better than before - look at pics below -


does anyone m ow how I should take care of my honyaki? Is there a need to polish, if so how, and how do I sharpen this thing!


----------



## CiderBear

I wanted to see what the hype is all about. Initial reaction is "Damn I want a friction fit saya for every single knife I own"


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

@Illyria @CiderBear 

so you're the ones who took it from Bernal


----------



## CiderBear

@nakiriknaifuwaifu they had 3. There were still 2 left after I bought mine.


----------



## RockyBasel

Congrats to all who landed unobtanium Nakiri!


----------



## Corradobrit1

CiderBear said:


> I wanted to see what the hype is all about. Initial reaction is "Damn I want a friction fit saya for every single knife I own"


Not concerned about scratches?


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Not concerned about scratches?



I have one from K&S doe the Honyaki - it does not leave any scratches - has that soft close kind of feel


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Andrew Meers, MS 9.8" in 52100

















In 8.7" kouruchi finish 52100


----------



## Hassanbensober

Tilman Leder 240x53 Carbon Maple Burl Marble Horn Custom Lefty


----------



## juice

Hassanbensober said:


> Tilman Leder 240x53 Carbon Maple Burl Marble Horn Custom Correct-Handed


FTFY

WOOHOO


----------



## Hassanbensober

juice said:


> FTFY
> 
> WOOHOO


Not that biased really. I asked for a 70/30 grind but it doesn’t feel much different than other 50/50 blades I own. It’s stupendous so far.


----------



## JimMaple98

zizirex said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> How it performs really blows my mind. Remind me of the YS that I've tried.



YS is made by Yoshi so makes sense, great knives!


----------



## CiderBear

Corradobrit1 said:


> Not concerned about scratches?


I'm not sure tbh. Never had a friction fit saya before.


----------



## Jville

Joao lourenco said:


> Tanaka vintage swedish steel KU
> Super excited!!



Sweet score!!


----------



## Joao lourenco

Jville said:


> Sweet score!!


Thank you!love the KU
And the cladding is amazing!!will try polish it later on


----------



## Carl Kotte

RockyBasel said:


> does anyone m ow how I should take care of my honyaki? Is there a need to polish, if so how, and how do I sharpen this thing!
> 
> View attachment 99194
> View attachment 99194


Cotton pads, camelia oil, white gloves, a special pillow where it can rest - and within time, a part time butler would probably be good.


----------



## Jville

RockyBasel said:


> I have one from K&S doe the Honyaki - it does not leave any scratches - has that soft close kind of feel





Carl Kotte said:


> Cotton pads, camelia oil, white gloves, a special pillow where it can rest - and within time, a part time butler would probably be good.


I just like to use a good ceramic plate for mine. Watch some youtube videos of Ricky he'll show you how to do it.


----------



## CiderBear

Finally got some better lighting. Here's the nakiri fam - Heiji 180, Wat Special White 180, Shig 165






I didn't realize how *not short* 165mm is for a nakiri. I guess I'm so used to the 240mm vs 210mm gyuto difference that I thought the Shig would be a nakiri for dwarves. 

It's pretty hefty, weighing in at 192g vs 177g for the Wat and 223g for the Heiji. 

Here's a bunch of choil shots - Wat, Heiji, Shig






The saya is very, very nice. I wonder if it's a saya from Shig, Hitohira, or Bernal. 






And finally, it is a reactive little guy. This is the patina after 1 small onion, 3 tiny carrots, and 6 mushrooms.


----------



## Gregmega

@lumo was kind enough to drop a couple extras he had laying around for shots of the new ‘el Doble’ bag.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

That’s a dream bag right there. I really need something smaller than what I have now. Gotta hit your site soon man. I thought the 18 slot ultimate edge bag would be great but I always reach for something smaller that holds 6 or so.


----------



## Gregmega

Robert Lavacca said:


> That’s a dream bag right there. I really need something smaller than what I have now. Gotta hit your site soon man. I thought the 18 slot ultimate edge bag would be great but I always reach for something smaller that holds 6 or so.


Lots of options now. And lengths. Thanks to @lumo


----------



## drsmp

Scorched the handle to finish up the Kato kasumi project


----------



## Chopper88

@Gregmega pardon my ignorance, I'm relatively new here, but could you share some info on that bag? Looks like well thought out well made bag!


----------



## RockyBasel

This one arrived today
58 mm heel height
240 mm blade length
285 gm

It’s one of the Shinichi specials - W2 iron clad KU with Damascus edge. A first time trial for Shinichi - I am sure he nailed it! I like how he experiments and makes new creations every so often

My first Watanabe Gyuto! Look forward to trying it learning more about why people rave about his knives cutting ability

It will be interesting to compare to my Toyama’s but at first glance and hand-feel, - it’s a completely different knife


----------



## CiderBear

RockyBasel said:


> This one arrived today
> 58 mm heel height
> 240 mm blade length
> 285 gm
> 
> It’s one of the Shinichi specials - W2 iron clad KU with Damascus edge. A first time trial for Shinichi - I am sure he nailed it! I like how he experiments and makes new creations every so often
> 
> My first Watanabe Gyuto! Look forward to trying it learning more about why people rave about his knives cutting ability
> 
> It will be interesting to compare to my Toyama’s but at first glance and hand-feel, - it’s a completely different knife
> 
> View attachment 99475
> View attachment 99476
> View attachment 99477
> View attachment 99478


 
Ohhhhh that's a nice one!


----------



## panda

RockyBasel said:


> This one arrived today
> 58 mm heel height
> 240 mm blade length
> 285 gm
> 
> It’s one of the Shinichi specials - W2 iron clad KU with Damascus edge. A first time trial for Shinichi - I am sure he nailed it! I like how he experiments and makes new creations every so often
> 
> My first Watanabe Gyuto! Look forward to trying it learning more about why people rave about his knives cutting ability
> 
> It will be interesting to compare to my Toyama’s but at first glance and hand-feel, - it’s a completely different knife
> 
> View attachment 99475
> View attachment 99476
> View attachment 99477
> View attachment 99478


pretty knife, but that choil shot looks awful, that's not what his regular pro line looks like. yours is a wide bevel


----------



## Gregmega

Chopper88 said:


> @Gregmega pardon my ignorance, I'm relatively new here, but could you share some info on that bag? Looks like well thought out well made bag!


Sure- it’s from darkhardt, new prototype for people with super long knives, and a lot of them.


----------



## friz

YES! Konosuke Honyaki 240 gyuto!!! Is on the way! Can't wait!!


----------



## Moooza

@friz WOW


----------



## friz

Moooza said:


> @friz WOW


You beauty mate!!!


----------



## Corradobrit1

friz said:


> View attachment 99546
> 
> 
> View attachment 99547
> 
> 
> YES! Konosuke Honyaki 240 gyuto!!! Is on the way! Can't wait!!


Rippa. Or is it bonzer?
Shiraki or Ashi forged Kono?


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Barmoley said:


> Can't remember if I showed these before, I was messing with them and decided to take a few pictures.
> 
> Isasmedjan 243x53 26C3
> Antzenberger 248x55 Aogami 2
> 
> Sizes are from memory so could be a mm or two off
> 
> View attachment 98999
> View attachment 99001


Now THOSE are some beauties!


----------



## friz

Corradobrit1 said:


> Rippa. Or is it bonzer?
> Shiraki or Ashi forged Kono?


Is Ashi. White#2.  

What is rippa and bonzer?


----------



## Corradobrit1

friz said:


> What is rippa and bonzer?


Clearly not a true Aussie


----------



## friz

Corradobrit1 said:


> Clearly not a true Aussie


Not at all, more like a mafioso if you ask me. Careful!


----------



## tchan001

The postman dropped by again with some goodies.
Dalman 275 AEB-L 




Grimm honesuki 140 AEB-L 




Kurosaki Raijin 240 Cobalt Steel


----------



## zizirex

friz said:


> Is Ashi. White#2.
> 
> What is rippa and bonzer?





Corradobrit1 said:


> Clearly not a true Aussie



Are those a Bogan thing?


----------



## friz

zizirex said:


> Are those a Bogan thing?


Red neck things.


----------



## daddy yo yo

tchan001 said:


> The postman dropped by again with some goodies.
> Dalman 275 AEB-L
> View attachment 99558


I envy you so much for this Dalman! It is gorgeous! Let me know if you ever wish to let it go again...


----------



## Mikeadunne

Copied @BillHanna. Mazaki 175mm bunka Nashiji. This thing is a freaking chonk.


----------



## BillHanna

Yeah. Beefy Boy.


----------



## RockyBasel

Carl Kotte said:


> Cotton pads, camelia oil, white gloves, a special pillow where it can rest - and within time, a part time butler would probably be good.


Thanks Karl - I’ve got all the ingredients except for the butler


----------



## RockyBasel

panda said:


> pretty knife, but that choil shot looks awful, that's not what his regular pro line looks like. yours is a wide bevel


Maybe because of the Damascus edge - that should not make a difference though


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Rippa. Or is it bonzer?
> Shiraki or Ashi forged Kono?


I want this


----------



## RockyBasel

friz said:


> Is Ashi. White#2.
> 
> What is rippa and bonzer?


This is and will continue to be a rarity - keep it!


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> The postman dropped by again with some goodies.
> Dalman 275 AEB-L
> View attachment 99558
> 
> Grimm honesuki 140 AEB-L
> View attachment 99557
> 
> Kurosaki Raijin 240 Cobalt Steel
> View attachment 99559



Awesome delivery - it’s raining knives l!


----------



## bigthyme

Yoshikazu Tanaka W#2 Gyuto 225mm


----------



## RockyBasel

Y Tanaka - I think he is amazing - everything I have by him is fabulous


----------



## ian

RockyBasel said:


> Maybe because of the Damascus edge - that should not make a difference though



@panda’s point is that the grinds on the special knives are often completely different from those on the standard pro line. E.g. yours is wide bevel, the standard line is not. It’s not about the steel. So your knife’s grind isn’t what most people are talking about when they talk about how Watanabe knives cut. That said, yours might well be a fantastic cutter, it’s just different from the usual.


----------



## panda

or my analogy:
let me go check out this restaurant famous for their steak. im gonna order the fish instead because i want to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## RockyBasel

ian said:


> @panda’s point is that the grinds on the special knives are often completely different from those on the standard pro line. E.g. your is wide bevel, the standard line is not. It’s not about the steel. So your knife’s grind isn’t what most people are talking about when they talk about how Watanabe knives cut. That said, yours might well be a fantastic cutter, it’s just different from the usual.



Ahhh..Capisco. 

Thanks for clarifying - admittedly worried a bit about what I have ended up with. Shinichi was communicating about this knife for me and recommended it over some of the other options

Cutting ability is fantastic


----------



## RockyBasel

panda said:


> or my analogy:
> let me go check out this restaurant famous for their steak. im gonna order the fish instead because i want to see what all the hype is about.


Partly true - I have 4 Toyama’s so last thing I want is another Toyama-like Wat pro. I thought if I am going to get something, let’s get something different, something that he has made more “one of a kind”, (not sure if fish vs. Steak is the right analogy), 

I assumed, rightly or wrongly, that this would mean the m ice has been made by him, not some apprentice 

Plus, having something different - than a Toyama clone

That was the thinking - but hey, this is knife business, so you never know


----------



## RockyBasel

My first western knife arrived today - amazing in look and feel - looking forward to testing it

Dalman 240 - were just up in the site last week - slightly broadening horizons


----------



## Barmoley

RockyBasel said:


> Partly true - I have 4 Toyama’s so last thing I want is another Toyama-like Wat pro. I thought if I am going to get something, let’s get something different, something that he has made more “one of a kind”, (not sure if fish vs. Steak is the right analogy),
> 
> I assumed, rightly or wrongly, that this would mean the m ice has been made by him, not some apprentice
> 
> Plus, having something different - than a Toyama clone
> 
> That was the thinking - but hey, this is knife business, so you never know


You wanted to try a knife that is different from what you have, what other justification is needed? Totally makes sense to get something different if you already have 4 Toyama. Besides you said it cuts great, so who cares what the choil looks like. Congrats on the new knife.


----------



## RockyBasel

Barmoley said:


> You wanted to try a knife that is different from what you have, what other justification is needed? Totally makes sense to get something different if you already have 4 Toyama. Besides you said it cuts great, so who cares what the choil looks like. Congrats on the new knife.


Thank you - feel validated 

Also, I have not read a thread on this forum that says Shinichi makes knives questionable in quality - he is consistently good- his Nakiri is outstanding and I am sure this will be as well - time will tell. But hey, if needed we have BST - wats move


----------



## soigne_west

RockyBasel said:


> Thank you - feel validated
> 
> Also, I have not read a thread on this forum that says Shinichi makes knives questionable in quality - he is consistently good- his Nakiri is outstanding and I am sure this will be as well - time will tell. But hey, if needed we have BST - wats move



You’ve read threads other than “Show us your newest knife buy”?


----------



## RockyBasel

soigne_west said:


> You’ve read threads other than “Show us your newest knife buy”?


Haha - yes, I have imbibed deeply - and enjoyed your posts, particularly for their memorable candor


----------



## soigne_west

RockyBasel said:


> Haha - yes, I have imbibed deeply - and enjoyed your posts, particularly for their memorable candor


----------



## RockyBasel

There you go, brevity as always


----------



## Receiver52

Wanted to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## valgard

Got my 270 Yo Shigefusa Kitaeji suji today


----------



## panda

valgard said:


> Got my 270 Yo Shigefusa Kitaeji suji today


sexy


----------



## LewRob80

DrEriksson said:


> I laughed out loud at this. I'm actually two for two on my latest tries to get a Dalman now. The latest was the filet knife, but I think he sold two of them.


I was 0-20 trying for Dalman’s until last Thursday. Should be arriving this week!


----------



## LewRob80

friz said:


> View attachment 99546
> 
> 
> View attachment 99547
> 
> 
> YES! Konosuke Honyaki 240 gyuto!!! Is on the way! Can't wait!!


Holy geepers friz!!! That’s unbelievable!


----------



## friz

LewRob80 said:


> Holy geepers friz!!! That’s unbelievable!


I am on a roll mate. Thank you. I will take few more shots for my IG. ;D


----------



## LewRob80

friz said:


> I am on a roll mate. Thank you. I will take few more shots for my IG. ;D


Looking forward! Ordered direct?


----------



## friz

LewRob80 said:


> Looking forward! Ordered direct?


It's a secret man  ~ no one can order directly, is no produced in years.


----------



## Corradobrit1

This page has so much WIN


----------



## tchan001

Ordered a pack of Swedish candy and got a new knife included in the package. Or was it the other way around.


----------



## Qapla'

tchan001 said:


> Ordered a pack of Swedish candy and got a new knife included in the package. Or was it the other way around.


Which knife is it?


----------



## tchan001

Dalman - Birgersson collaboration 240mm warikomi gyuto convex grind.


----------



## Gregmega

valgard said:


> Got my 270 Yo Shigefusa Kitaeji suji today
> View attachment 99657
> View attachment 99658
> View attachment 99659


Looks just like the other one


----------



## valgard

Gregmega said:


> Looks just like the other one


Maybe I just used an angle grinder


----------



## RockyBasel

Receiver52 said:


> Wanted to see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> View attachment 99655
> View attachment 99656



congrats - gorgeous knife - any first impressions on what the fuss is all about? Are we all Denka marketing victims through a fanboy community?

is it all press and no substance? Or the reverse?


----------



## RockyBasel

valgard said:


> Got my 270 Yo Shigefusa Kitaeji suji today
> View attachment 99657
> View attachment 99658
> View attachment 99659


Mazaki Damascus?
Congrats on a mega-unobtanium


----------



## RockyBasel

C


Qapla' said:


> Which knife is it?


Dalman Candy Slicer


----------



## Gregmega

valgard said:


> Maybe I just used an angle grinder


Probably faster and less stressful than USPS rn


----------



## IsoJ

Kippington 52100 and breakfast.


----------



## Receiver52

Deleted


----------



## Receiver52

RockyBasel said:


> congrats - gorgeous knife - any first impressions on what the fuss is all about? Are we all Denka marketing victims through a fanboy community?
> 
> is it all press and no substance? Or the reverse?



This was a direct order.

It’s a beautiful knife. F&F is better than I expected. The Choil is rounded without me asking. The spine could use some work though. F&F on the handle is better than on my Morihei Hisamoto. There are no overgrinds that I can see and Gaku confirmed to me before he shipped it that there are none.

Using it for dinner tonight and will find out if “ it will cut “ as Doug would say. All in all I’m happy so far.


----------



## josemartinlopez

@IsoJ


----------



## TSF415

josemartinlopez said:


> View attachment 99775
> 
> @IsoJ


That’s a good looking lineup


----------



## LewRob80

Finally got ahold of a Dalman! Biggerson/Dalman collab, 240 gyuto


----------



## josemartinlopez




----------



## RockyBasel

Receiver52 said:


> This was a direct order.
> 
> It’s a beautiful knife. F&F is better than I expected. The Choil is rounded without me asking. The spine could use some work though. F&F on the handle is better than on my Morihei Hisamoto. There are no overgrinds that I can see and Gaku confirmed to me before he shipped it that there are none.
> 
> Using it for dinner tonight and will find out if “ it will cut “ as Doug would say. All in all I’m happy so far.


Thanks - aligned with my initial impressions when I ordered direct as well


----------



## Alder26

Finally acquired a 270 KU Wat to complete the family photo.


----------



## preizzo

tchan001 said:


> Ordered a pack of Swedish candy and got a new knife included in the package. Or was it the other way around.
> 
> View attachment 99674


Oh **** I hate these candy ,my wife eat them every Friday


----------



## RockyBasel

Alder26 said:


> Finally acquired a 270 KU Wat to complete the family photo.





Alder26 said:


> Finally acquired a 270 KU Wat to complete the family photo.



what a lovely family, really well behaved little ones.

Can you send me a choil shot of the KU Gyuto? I have some choil envy going on right now. Also let me know that weight and heel height please

I got a KU Wat and just wanted to conpare - thanks


----------



## Jville

valgard said:


> Maybe I just used an angle grinder


Cuz nobody needs a 300 Shig suji.


----------



## Jville

IsoJ said:


> Kippington 52100 and breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 99759
> 
> 
> View attachment 99757



Is this one of his comfy "lasers" ? I have one and the distal taper is sick!!


josemartinlopez said:


> View attachment 99859


I want pics of those 2 ku Katos you said you have .


----------



## josemartinlopez

Me? Own knives?


----------



## TSF415

josemartinlopez said:


> Me? Own knives?



We are convinced now that you own knives. Looking forward to your cooking blog where we can see that you actually use them.


----------



## RockyBasel

TSF415 said:


> We are convinced now that you own knives. Looking forward to your cooking blog where we can see that you actually use them.


----------



## Alder26

RockyBasel said:


> what a lovely family, really well behaved little ones.
> 
> Can you send me a choil shot of the KU Gyuto? I have some choil envy going on right now. Also let me know that weight and heel height please
> 
> I got a KU Wat and just wanted to conpare - thanks



First choil shot is from my new 270 KU which is 275x60 305g.

The other pics are from a earlier KU 270 from a few months ago. Very different profile and grind, I had it reground and profiled so it actually had a useful tip. 

Seems like there’s a few of these bullnose wats floating around come with much beefier geometry than the older style wats.


----------



## RockyBasel

Alder26 said:


> First choil shot is from my new 270 KU which is 275x60 305g.
> 
> The other pics are from a earlier KU 270 from a few months ago. Very different profile and grind, I had it reground and profiled so it actually had a useful tip.
> 
> Seems like there’s a few of these bullnose wats floating around come with much beefier geometry than the older style wats.


Thanks - if you look at p 647, you see the picture of a Wat I just got, similar profile to yours, but very different choil shot 


was your a pro-line?


----------



## DrEriksson

LewRob80 said:


> I was 0-20 trying for Dalman’s until last Thursday. Should be arriving this week!



That’s so nice to hear. Hope you like it!


----------



## DrEriksson

LewRob80 said:


> Finally got ahold of a Dalman! Biggerson/Dalman collab, 240 gyuto



The candy is a trap!


----------



## Alder26

RockyBasel said:


> Thanks - if you look at p 647, you see the picture of a Wat I just got, similar profile to yours, but very different choil shot
> 
> 
> was your a pro-line?


Yes mine was a pro line. Mine had a pretty similar choil shot to your before I got it reground. Sturdy knife and a good cutter, but having the shinogi moved up a bit improves it nicely.


----------



## RockyBasel

That’s really helpful - thanks! Where sis you get it reground?


----------



## Alder26

I took it to a local knife maker who did it. If you have any knife makers that are near by you should contact them. Re-grinding on a belt doesn't take very long so it usually doesn't cost too much.


----------



## LewRob80

DrEriksson said:


> The candy is a trap!


Entirely a trap!!! Have been giving them out to staff of the restaurant who don’t know. The reactions are hilarious


----------



## preizzo

LewRob80 said:


> Entirely a trap!!! Have been giving them out to staff of the restaurant who don’t know. The reactions are hilarious


Bastard


----------



## valgard

Ashi honyaki gyutohiki 240


----------



## Gregmega

valgard said:


> Ashi honyaki gyutohiki 240
> View attachment 99957
> View attachment 99958


I see your guutohiki and raise you a yo gyuto.

What’s the specs?


----------



## Horsemover

Receiver52 said:


> Wanted to see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> View attachment 99655
> View attachment 99656



Is that soap stone? Nice TF too


----------



## labor of love

zizirex said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> How it performs really blows my mind. Remind me of the YS that I've tried.



Is this from Carbon?


----------



## zizirex

labor of love said:


> Is this from Carbon?


Nope, got it from other parts of Canada.


----------



## labor of love

zizirex said:


> Nope, got it from other parts of Canada.


Toshoknifefarts?


----------



## friz

@valgard The hamon looks lazy. How is the polish?


----------



## zizirex

labor of love said:


> Toshoknifefarts?


The cooks edge


----------



## RockyBasel

valgard said:


> Ashi honyaki gyutohiki 240
> View attachment 99957
> View attachment 99958




Dream knife


----------



## Receiver52

Horsemover said:


> Is that soap stone? Nice TF too



Yes it’s soapstone. All my counters and island are in soapstone. Totally impermeable so no staining. Needs no finish and if you scratch it, get some sandpaper and sand it out. Great stuff.

Thanks re the TF. Happy with it. Whether it will cause me to sell a bunch of knives now is highly improbable.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

52100 s-grind chef from runningman forge. This knife is gorgeous, pictures dont do it justice.


----------



## timebard

Picked up the well-loved Munetoshi petty secondhand. Needs a little cleaning up but very fun in a rough, all-business kinda way:


----------



## RockyBasel

While I don’t have one, I have not heard a bad word about munetoshi


----------



## josemartinlopez




----------



## Stephen Sloss

An usuba from Jon at JKI. I am slowly developing a feel for a single bevel. The few times I have tried have been both rewarding and humbling lol.


----------



## WPerry

Receiver52 said:


> Yes it’s soapstone. All my counters and island are in soapstone. Totally impermeable so no staining. Needs no finish and if you scratch it, get some sandpaper and sand it out. Great stuff.



I've been trying to talk my wife in to soapstone for a dozen years.


----------



## Gregmega

josemartinlopez said:


> View attachment 100148


Oh yeah I remember that one it’s the 225 you swooped in under me and bought it looks great but you can send it here anytime


----------



## childermass

Finally got my Kochi Honesuki. After using it exclusively for a few days I have to say that this is one of the most versatile short knives I ever had .








And some more Munetoshi madness 



245mm Gyuto, 150 & 120mm Petty


----------



## josemartinlopez




----------



## Corradobrit1

friz said:


> View attachment 99546
> 
> 
> View attachment 99547
> 
> 
> YES! Konosuke Honyaki 240 gyuto!!! Is on the way! Can't wait!!


Can we get some specs for this rare beast. Edge length, height, balance point, weight and thickness at the choil. Some pics of the latter and spine would sbe welcome too.


----------



## josemartinlopez

childermass said:


> Finally got my Kochi Honesuki. After using it exclusively for a few days I have to say that this is one of the most versatile short knives I ever had .
> View attachment 100162
> 
> 
> And some more Munetoshi madness
> 245mm Gyuto, 150 & 120mm Petty


That is one sweet choil shot.


----------



## Stephen Sloss

Stephen Sloss said:


> An usuba from Jon at JKI. I am slowly developing a feel for a single bevel. The few times I have tried have been both rewarding and humbling lol. View attachment 100156
> View attachment 100155


I forgot to add a picture of the knife. Sorry


----------



## Robert Lavacca

childermass said:


> Finally got my Kochi Honesuki. After using it exclusively for a few days I have to say that this is one of the most versatile short knives I ever had .
> View attachment 100161
> View attachment 100162
> 
> 
> And some more Munetoshi madness
> View attachment 100163
> 245mm Gyuto, 150 & 120mm Petty


I already have the mune 165 JNS petty but for some reason I want that 150 petty too lol.


----------



## childermass

Robert Lavacca said:


> I already have the mune 165 JNS petty but for some reason I want that 150 petty too lol.


I have the 165 as well and thy are so different that you don’t need any excuse to have both


----------



## ian

childermass said:


> Finally got my Kochi Honesuki. After using it exclusively for a few days I have to say that this is one of the most versatile short knives I ever had .



Wha? Honesuki? Versatile? Woah.

That choil shot is impressively thin for a honesuki.


----------



## Todd762

Maboroshi W Petty 120

My first true Japanese knife. My others are American makers of mono steel. 

My initial impression is nice blade and sharp. Fit and finish of handle and bolsters is the complete opposite. I heard a lot about Fujiwara but if I were him I would be embarrassed to put my photo on the box this came in. I am just going to use it and I hope it performs better than it looks.


----------



## BillHanna

Oh gosh


----------



## friz

Corradobrit1 said:


> Can we get some specs for this rare beast. Edge length, height, balance point, weight and thickness at the choil. Some pics of the latter and spine would sbe welcome too.


Edge length: 235mm (heel to tip)
Height: 47.8mm
Balance point: 1/2cm in front of bolster (handle is heavy)
Weight: 239gr
Thickness: 3.4mm out of the handle - 3.3mm above the heel. @Chicagohawkie "Idk? Maybe 2mm?"


----------



## friz

Corradobrit1 said:


> Can we get some specs for this rare beast. Edge length, height, balance point, weight and thickness at the choil. Some pics of the latter and spine would sbe welcome too.


----------



## Corradobrit1

friz said:


> Edge length: 235mm (heel to tip)
> Height: 47.8mm
> Balance point: 1/2cm in front of bolster (handle is heavy)
> Weight: 239gr
> Thickness: 3.4mm out of the handle - 3.3mm above the heel. @Chicagohawkie "Idk? Maybe 2mm?"


Very nice specs. The choil looks perfect and that DT is oh so good. Not surprised the balance point is handle centric.


----------



## friz

Corradobrit1 said:


> Very nice specs. The choil looks perfect and that DT is oh so good. Not surprised the balance point is handle centric.


Do you think is okay to have a balance so at the back with a nimble blade?


----------



## JDC

That grind looks like a konosuke!


----------



## danemonji

friz said:


> View attachment 100216
> 
> 
> View attachment 100217


Does this mean that somebody got that kato kikuryu western 180 in exchange for this konosuke ashi honyaki?


----------



## friz

danemonji said:


> Does this mean that somebody got that kato kikuryu western 180 in exchange for this konosuke ashi honyaki?


No it doesn't mean that. I traded the kato for a lake view house and 3k.


----------



## danemonji

friz said:


> No it doesn't mean that. I traded the kato for a lake view house and 3k.


Good deal


----------



## alterwisser

friz said:


> No it doesn't mean that. I traded the kato for a lake view house and 3k.



in Chernobyl?


----------



## panda

alterwisser said:


> in Chernobyl?


lego house and 3k additional pieces for remodeling


----------



## childermass

ian said:


> Wha? Honesuki? Versatile? Woah.
> 
> That choil shot is impressively thin for a honesuki.


Yes the blade is really thin. I think the versatility is due to the peculiar profile. The knife is taller and has more belly than any other Honesuki I know. I didn’t break down a bird with it yet but I won’t hesitate to do so. Also want to try to filet some small fish soon.


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> Does this mean that somebody got that kato kikuryu western 180 in exchange for this konosuke ashi honyaki?


3000USD buys a lot of house in the outback. I like how the owner is concerned about visitors heads. Nice touch
Looks like an en suite dunny is included
.


----------



## BillHanna

childermass said:


> And some more Munetoshi madness
> View attachment 100163
> 245mm Gyuto, 150 & 120mm Petty


What’s up with the 120? Do you have another 120 you prefer?


----------



## childermass

BillHanna said:


> What’s up with the 120? Do you have another 120 you prefer?


The 120 slipped my hand while rehandling and lost it’s tip so I had to repair it .
It’s my only 120 at the moment. It is a lot like my old beat up Tojiro white which was my most abused knife back then and I guess the Munetoshi will have the same life


----------



## jonnachang

Blue #1 240 Suiboku Takada no Hamono gyuto from CKC... Awesome!


----------



## ModRQC

Love when there's a Kanji for the steel. I've always thought it should be standardized...  I know we don't necessarily like "standardized" but it's sort of sexy.


----------



## ModRQC

Not as sexy as any of the latest (duh!) but still my newest knife:





Vic 8"
344 / 208 / *208* … *52* / 44 / 25 … *2.5* / 2 / 1.5 / *0.9* … *+15* … *168g*

Always wanted it after getting the 10 inchers. Here allowed me free shipping on ordering a stone and salt mill with Paul. Pretty much lowest Canadian price anyhow, and Paul's packages get here in 24 hours. Good practice knife. More sexy order from Ai and Om should get here tomorrow. 

No review. You can even see I didn't care much for taking a picture.


----------



## panda

ModRQC said:


> Not as sexy as any of the latest
> Always wanted it after getting the 10 inchers.



thats what sea said, and the girl


----------



## ModRQC

panda said:


> thats what sea said, and the girl



... then the guy laid his 120mm petty out.


----------



## luuogle

A Keijiro Doi 240mm Dragon Yanagiba. Truly an unicorn.


----------



## ModRQC

It's a beauty. Care to post a clearer shot of the engraving?

Edit: is it me or that board resembles a lot my Boos 12x18x2.5 ?


----------



## luuogle

The board is a Boos block. I will post a better photo of the engraving.


----------



## luuogle

Dragon engraving on Keijiro Doi 240mm Dragon Yanagiba.


----------



## ModRQC

I knew I wanted to see that closer...

Puts the Misono Dragon to shame. And that board is a beast to go with THAT beast.


----------



## valgard

Gregmega said:


> I see your guutohiki and raise you a yo gyuto.
> 
> What’s the specs?


I think it's about 42mm tall, haven't weighted it and measured it carefully


----------



## KyleHeath

3 piece set from Quintin Middleton


----------



## Gregmega

KyleHeath said:


> View attachment 100414
> 
> 
> 3 piece set from Quintin Middleton


Most comfortable handles in the game


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Looking forward to getting this in; 230mm san mai gyuto from Black Lotus knives "black ice"


----------



## tchan001

Yu Kurosaki SG2 Hammered Senko 240mm gyuto


----------



## tchan001

New to me.
Kato 210 standard gyuto kasumi finish


----------



## Barmoley

Really liking Ben's new handle, very comfortable.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Barmoley said:


> Really liking Ben's new handle, very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 100529


So do I:





@KAMON Knives 

I’ve said it before, I can see myself having only Kamon knives!


----------



## alterwisser

daddy yo yo said:


> So do I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @KAMON Knives
> 
> I’ve said it before, I can see myself having only Kamon knives!


 
give me your Dalmans and I’ll give you my Kamons


----------



## DitmasPork

New custom handle by Graydon Decollibus makes it feel like a brand new Shig! Stoked by everything about the handle—koa with African blackwood spacer and reindeer cap. Was going for a handle that visually referenced traditional Hawaiian fish hooks and weapons (koa clubs studded with shark's teeth etc.).


----------



## Corradobrit1

DitmasPork said:


> New custom handle by Graydon Decollibus makes it feel like a brand new Shig! Stoked by everything about the handle—koa with African blackwood spacer and reindeer cap. Was going for a handle that visually referenced traditional Hawaiian fish hooks and weapons (koa clubs studded with shark's teeth etc.).
> 
> View attachment 100533
> 
> View attachment 100534


What, the pink Hello Shiggy handle didn't appeal? Shocked.


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> What, the pink Hello Shiggy handle didn't appeal? Shocked.


I’m still looking for that original owner and my offer still stands


----------



## Gregmega

daddy yo yo said:


> So do I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @KAMON Knives
> 
> I’ve said it before, I can see myself having only Kamon knives!


Until you buy a Yanick anyway


----------



## tchan001

tchan001 said:


> I confess. I saw it first and purchased one. See it later on the newest knife buy thread as usual.
> 
> Believe it or not.



Yanick 270 x 61mm with violet wood handle


















Gyuto- San Maï- Wrought iron / 135Cr3- Handle on Violet wood – Yanick Knives







yanick-knives.com


----------



## RockyBasel

luuogle said:


> A Keijiro Doi 240mm Dragon Yanagiba. Truly an unicorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100366
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100368



true unicorn - is it a Unicorn or an Unicorn - an


tchan001 said:


> Yanick 270 x 61mm with violet wood handle
> 
> View attachment 100657
> View attachment 100658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyuto- San Maï- Wrought iron / 135Cr3- Handle on Violet wood – Yanick Knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yanick-knives.com



This knife is da bomb! 270 mm of artisanal craftsmanship- this may well be the knife that started a whole separate thread about frustration in ordering


----------



## RockyBasel

Uh-oh, it’s raining Yannick-Couteaux. My first one, so psyched, second western-maker after the Dalman last week! Can’t wait to test drive it in the kitchen to see what the “fuss was about”

it has a pretty cool distal taper


----------



## IsoJ

RockyBasel said:


> Uh-oh, it’s raining Yannick-Couteaux. My first one, so psyched, second western-maker after the Dalman last week! Can’t wait to test drive it in the kitchen to see what the “fuss was about”
> 
> it has a pretty cool distal taper
> 
> 
> View attachment 100678
> View attachment 100679
> View attachment 100680
> View attachment 100681
> View attachment 100682


My mailbox has room for your abandoned j-knives then


----------



## RockyBasel

...and wallet


----------



## lemeneid

Can never have too many. And I played with the lottery this time too!


----------



## RockyBasel

lemeneid said:


> Can never have too many. And I played with the lottery this time too!
> 
> View attachment 100690


So...it’s not a Denka?


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> So...it’s not a Denka?


Its a Morihei Hisamoto W#1 SS cladding and Fine Finish. Question is was this a NOS knife or are Morihei offering the FF again.


----------



## lemeneid

RockyBasel said:


> So...it’s not a Denka?


My Denka is taking longer than expected so I just sprang for this when I got the opportunity.


Corradobrit1 said:


> Its a Morihei Hisamoto W#1 SS cladding and Fine Finish. Question is was this a NOS knife or are Morihei offering the FF again.


It’s most likely NOS now. I know of another still available. So if anyone wants one without playing the gamble do snatch it up fast!


----------



## RockyBasel

lemeneid said:


> My Denka is taking longer than expected so I just sprang for this when I got the opportunity.
> 
> It’s most likely NOS now. I know of another still available. So if anyone wants one without playing the gamble do snatch it up fast!


Ai? That one?


----------



## daddy yo yo

How subtle and subtile!


----------



## marc4pt0

That Black Lotus and Kamon make my little heart flutter


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> New custom handle by Graydon Decollibus makes it feel like a brand new Shig! Stoked by everything about the handle—koa with African blackwood spacer and reindeer cap. Was going for a handle that visually referenced traditional Hawaiian fish hooks and weapons (koa clubs studded with shark's teeth etc.).
> 
> View attachment 100533
> 
> View attachment 100534


Ai chihuahua! Incredible!


----------



## Matus

Munetoshi butcher (for me) and Munetoshi 165 petty (present for a friend who is just entering the world of Japanese knives and sharpening)


----------



## RockyBasel

Matus said:


> Munetoshi butcher (for me) and Munetoshi 165 petty (present for a friend who is just entering the world of Japanese knives and sharpening)
> 
> View attachment 100707




I wish someone had given me this start to J knives - I had to go through a whole bunch of knives to find the ones I really like


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> I wish someone had given me this start to J knives - I had to go through a whole bunch of knives to find the ones I really like


Right. There was a time when I believed vintage Sabatier was the last word in carbon steel knives.


----------



## marc4pt0

alterwisser said:


> give me your Dalmans and I’ll give you my Kamons



Trade dalmans for Kamons? Duh.




daddy yo yo said:


> So do I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @KAMON Knives
> 
> I’ve said it before, I can see myself having only Kamon knives!



I Totally get it.


----------



## marc4pt0

Matus said:


> Munetoshi butcher (for me) and Munetoshi 165 petty (present for a friend who is just entering the world of Japanese knives and sharpening)
> 
> View attachment 100707


My Mune butcher is the only butcher I’ve kept and used extensively. Freaking rocks


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> Ai chihuahua! Incredible!


Cheers dude! I'm gonna quit buying gyutos since I got new shoes on this one.


----------



## JDC

So I finally pulled the trigger on a TF. Guess this is a better option to try one without worrying about the grind variations.

Put a uchigumori finish on it, clearly even the "fine" finish still needs some extra work on the stone.














The knife still has a modest appearance, but, once held it in hand, you know this is something special.
It's a rather thin knife, but feels really dense, I mean really. Never experienced something like this, looks so rough but the tactile feeling tells you that this is a serious deal.
What feels even better is on the board - a happy chopper, great balance and bounces back immediately (also good for push cutting). Given the thin grind, it flies through produces. Although a tad thicker for carrots and celeries than some of my other knives, the weight makes it better for chopping softer vegetables.
Did a quick caliper measurement, the geometry is not far from my ideal, which is hard to believe just by looking at images.

So, am I considered to be converted now? Anyway, I can definitely see myself having a Denka in the future, when my elbow grease grows back...


----------



## lemeneid

JDC said:


> So I finally pulled the trigger on a TF. Guess this is a better option to try one without worrying about the grind variations.
> 
> Put a uchigumori finish on it, clearly even the "fine" finish still needs some extra work on the stone.
> 
> View attachment 100709
> 
> View attachment 100710
> 
> View attachment 100708
> 
> 
> The knife still has a modest appearance, but, once held it in hand, you know this is something special.
> It's a rather thin knife, but feels really dense, I mean really. Never experienced something like this, looks so rough but the tactile feeling tells you that this is a serious deal.
> What feels even better is on the board - a happy chopper, great balance and bounces back immediately (also good for push cutting). Given the thin grind, it flies through produces. Although a tad thicker for carrots and celeries than some of my other knives, the weight makes it better for chopping softer vegetables.
> Did a quick caliper measurement, the geometry is not far from my ideal, which is hard to believe just by looking at images.
> 
> So, am I considered to be converted now? Anyway, I can definitely see myself having a Denka in the future, when my elbow grease grows back...


Nice one! Where did you get yours? These fine finish knives are popping up again, I also located another and got someone here to get it.


----------



## JDC

lemeneid said:


> Nice one! Where did you get yours? These fine finish knives are popping up again, I also located another and got someone here to get it.


Strata portland, where did you?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

JDC said:


> Strata portland, where did you?


Is this thing a TF mab? Looks like a bargain if it is.








Morihei - Hisamoto - White #1 Tsuchime - 240mm Gyuto - Western Handle


Brand: MoriheiProfile: GyutoEdge Length: 244mmEdge Steel: White #1Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft Stainless TsuchimeBevel: DoubleHand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Western PakkaTotal Length: 376mmSpine Length: 250mmHandle Length: 125mmBlade Height: 55mmThickness of Spine at Handle...




strata-portland.myshopify.com


----------



## ian

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Is this thing a TF mab? Looks like a bargain if it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morihei - Hisamoto - White #1 Tsuchime - 240mm Gyuto - Western Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: MoriheiProfile: GyutoEdge Length: 244mmEdge Steel: White #1Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft Stainless TsuchimeBevel: DoubleHand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Western PakkaTotal Length: 376mmSpine Length: 250mmHandle Length: 125mmBlade Height: 55mmThickness of Spine at Handle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strata-portland.myshopify.com



It's just a fancy nashiji, actually. So, yes.


----------



## JDC

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Is this thing a TF mab? Looks like a bargain if it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morihei - Hisamoto - White #1 Tsuchime - 240mm Gyuto - Western Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: MoriheiProfile: GyutoEdge Length: 244mmEdge Steel: White #1Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft Stainless TsuchimeBevel: DoubleHand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Western PakkaTotal Length: 376mmSpine Length: 250mmHandle Length: 125mmBlade Height: 55mmThickness of Spine at Handle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strata-portland.myshopify.com


I think so, a mab without the finger notch, grind looks good too, although not the "fine finish."


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

ian said:


> It's just a fancy nashiji, actually. So, yes.





JDC said:


> I think so, a mab without the finger notch, grind looks good too, although not the "fine finish."


I bought the last one anyway. haha. Can’t believe it if it’s a mab without finger notch.


----------



## JDC

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I bought the last one anyway. haha. Can’t believe it if it’s a mab without finger notch.


Let us know when you received it. It might be an old stock before TF increased their price.


----------



## lemeneid

JDC said:


> Strata portland, where did you?


Got mine last week from Strata too, guess they had 2 of these.


----------



## JDC

lemeneid said:


> Got mine last week from Strata too, guess they had 2 of these.


they had one 240 and one 210 in fine finish, and one 240 in regular finish, now they are all gone...


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

JDC said:


> Let us know when you received it. It might be an old stock before TF increased their price.


I will. Real appreciate that you shared this source.


----------



## tchan001

Milan Gravier 195x49mm


----------



## ChrisL45

I just got this NOS Masakane SK gyuto, 210mm with an ebony handle.


----------



## mack

Dalman 250mm triple hollow grind (and a 175mm petty/small gyuto)






The bigger one was my knife some time ago but I sold it, which I regretted soon. Now I had the possibility to buy it back.

Mack.


----------



## RockyBasel

JDC said:


> they had one 240 and one 210 in fine finish, and one 240 in regular finish, now they are all gone...




qurstion - why get this, if one already has a Denka? I’ll admit, after seeing all the excitement, I ordered one too


----------



## daddy yo yo

mack said:


> Dalman 250mm triple hollow grind (and a 175mm petty/small gyuto)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger one was my knife some time ago but I sold it, which I regretted soon. Now I had the possibility to buy it back.
> 
> Mack.


It was my pleasure! The veggies are from your garden?


----------



## JDC

RockyBasel said:


> qurstion - why get this, if one already has a Denka? I’ll admit, after seeing all the excitement, I ordered one too


Now you can say "Denka is better" and we'll get our denkas.


----------



## mack

daddy yo yo said:


> It was my pleasure! The veggies are from your garden?



Of course they are!

Mack.


----------



## RockyBasel

JDC said:


> Now you can say "Denka is better" and we'll get our denkas.


Well, this is half price of my Denka, so if it’s better, we shall see


----------



## Southpaw

Can’t remember if I posted these on here yet:













Togashi K-tip in White 1 230mm
Tsubaki Hakata in Blue 2 180mm


----------



## RockyBasel

JDC said:


> Now you can say "Denka is better" and we'll get our denkas.



but how come it looks just like a Denka but is made by Morihei. Not TF. Is this like having a Denka duplicate where this is a Denka wannabe? Or is this a stand-alone knife in its own


----------



## ExistentialHero

RockyBasel said:


> but how come it looks just like a Denka but is made by Morihei. Not TF. Is this like having a Denka duplicate where this is a Denka wannabe? Or is this a stand-alone knife in its own



Morihei is a distributor, not a forge. The Hisamoto knives are made by TF on commission for Morihei--they're basically Mabs, but Morihei does the final finish and sells them under their own brand.


----------



## JDC

RockyBasel said:


> but how come it looks just like a Denka but is made by Morihei. Not TF. Is this like having a Denka duplicate where this is a Denka wannabe? Or is this a stand-alone knife in its own


W8 a second, which exact knife did you buy?


----------



## RockyBasel

ExistentialHero said:


> Morihei is a distributor, not a forge. The Hisamoto knives are made by TF on commission for Morihei--they're basically Mabs, but Morihei does the final finish and sells them under their own brand.


Ahhh...enlightenment. On yet another Japanese collective inter-relationship characteristic.

thanks tons!


----------



## RockyBasel

JDC said:


> W8 a second, which exact knife did you buy?


Morihei Hisamoto FF (fine finish) 240 mm Yo Gyuto

255 gem


----------



## JDC

RockyBasel said:


> Morihei Hisamoto FF (fine finish) 240 mm Yo Gyuto



I see, as @ExistentialHero said, the knife is finished by Morihei and thus rebranded. By the way you aware that the core is shirogami 1 instead of super blue right? Closer to Maboroshi rather than Denka. Still pretty good though. 



RockyBasel said:


> but how come it looks just like a Denka


----------



## RockyBasel

JDC said:


> I see, as @ExistentialHero said, the knife is finished by Morihei and thus rebranded. By the way you aware that the core is shirogami 1 instead of super blue right? Closer to Maboroshi rather than Denka. Still pretty good though.


Yes - stainless clad white 1. It is definitely a different knife - and the main point as you say, it’s a Mab and perhaps with better fit and finish. I don’t have a western handle in my collection - so this is also part of the appeal. But the price is far better than a TF Mab - so it’s definitely a good deal. I will compare it side by side with the Denka after I receive it maybe tomorrow or Monday


----------



## Corradobrit1

JDC said:


> knife is finished by Morihei and thus rebranded..


If the blade isn't Fine Finish I don't think they do anything. TF delivers them with kanji pre-stamped. And TF will give any of their blades the same Nihonto finish for a little extra cost.


----------



## RockyBasel

It’s Fine Finish and it costs more than the non-FF
I am now more intrigued and looking forward to this one 

it’s definitely different than the Denka and well made - more I learn, more I like


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> It’s Fine Finish and it costs more than the non-FF
> I am now more intrigued and looking forward to this one
> 
> it’s definitely different than the Denka and well made - more I learn, more I like


Yes a $75 differential. Well worth it IMO as it minimizes wonky blade roads and putting a kasumi on SS is a PITA


----------



## RockyBasel

Agree fully


----------



## JDC

Curious on how to order direct with nihonto finish, and will that be low spot free or still need some work?


----------



## RockyBasel

Beyond my pay grade - only ordered 1 Denka with guidance from @Corradobrit1 and @lemeneid


----------



## friz

Morihei Hisamoto: please can you guys summarise and comment in the thread I just created? I didn't want to discuss it here. 





__





Morihei Hisamoto


Hi. I didn't want to discuss about it on the newest knife buy thread. We agree Morihei Hisamoto is from Teruyasu, so.... How much where they going for few months back when they first launched and were not this popular? What was the price for a 'normal' gyuto 240 and a 'fine finish' one? And...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## lemeneid

JDC said:


> Curious on how to order direct with nihonto finish, and will that be low spot free or still need some work?


You can only get the “nihonto” finish on their iron clad knives. They could do it on stainless, but highly discourage it.


----------



## JDC

lemeneid said:


> You can only get the “nihonto” finish on their iron clad knives. They could do it on stainless, but highly discourage it.


Interesting, you mean they discourage it right?


----------



## RockyBasel

I think he means @lemeneid discourages it in his experienced opinion


----------



## lemeneid

RockyBasel said:


> I think he means @lemeneid discourages it in his experienced opinion


Nope, TF discourage it


----------



## IsoJ

Kisuke blue1


----------



## jonnachang

Goldeband 235 mm damascus gyuto with 1.2519 core steel .... FANTASTIC!❤


----------



## RockyBasel

lemeneid said:


> Nope, TF discourage it


Ok


----------



## RockyBasel

IsoJ said:


> Kisuke blue1
> 
> 
> View attachment 100941



love this knife - it was posted before by @tchan001as well earlier - now I wish I got the blue 1 instead of blue 2


----------



## IsoJ

RockyBasel said:


> love this knife - it was posted before by @tchan001as well earlier - now I wish I got the blue 1 instead of blue 2


Honestly if yours is as good as mine, the steel doesnt matter


----------



## Alder26

ChrisL45 said:


> I just got this NOS Masakane SK gyuto, 210mm with an ebony handle.View attachment 100834


How do you like the SK steel? I often really like the cheap SK steel knives, they hold an edge really well!


----------



## RockyBasel

Mine is incredible - fantastic polishing, fit and finish. It’s laser sharp and a joy to use - not just good to look at 

I don’t think I will notice much of a difference in blue 1 or 2.
Now I want that Damascus he posted on IG


----------



## BillHanna

RockyBasel said:


> Mine is incredible - fantastic polishing, fit and finish. It’s laser sharp and a joy to use - not just good to look at
> 
> I don’t think I will notice much of a difference in blue 1 or 2.
> Now I want that Damascus he posted on IG


Yeah. What was that? I had a bit of difficulty with the translation. Is it Blue 1 AND 2? Did I read that right?


----------



## tchan001

Manaka is available in Blue 1 and in Blue 2 depending on which retailer you buy it from. And Manaka is coming out with a Damascus clad Blue 1. No one is sure exactly when that one will be available on the market. Perhaps maybe a year.


----------



## ModRQC

Received Tuesday as expected:





Two practice knives and that rag, which I threw in the trash before writing to the vendor asking where was my third knife... 

Just being stupid and not funny...

A little gift also, nice from Ai & Om - that one was NOT expected.






Weird comment surely but I like his writing - there's something old fashioned about it. I exchanged mails with M. Chang extensively before this purchase, and as all Canadian vendors so far he's really responsive and a quite nice fellow. He told me he was getting the Nanohone system in next year, after trying it extensively for a few months now. We also had a bit of fun about him replying to me, and me back to him, well after midnight. He admitted he was trying to set boundaries, but couldn't help himself having a hard time going to sleep. So am I, sir, so am I... there's too much fun to be had, and too little time to waste it in full nights of sleep.

Reviews coming soon...


----------



## Alder26

Not my usual purchase. Smaller and stainless clad-er than I usually like. 210X53 187g. The workmanship on this knife is very evident. I’m shocked that these hinoura gyutos don’t get talked about as much. It’s ready to get to work.


----------



## Midsummer

Matsumi Hinoura is very under appreciated here IMHO. I don’t know why...


Alder26 said:


> Not my usual purchase. Smaller and stainless clad-er than I usually like. 210X53 187g. The workmanship on this knife is very evident. I’m shocked that these hinoura gyutos don’t get talked about as much. It’s ready to get to work.


----------



## RockyBasel

I know what you mean re Hinoura. A lot of focus on his Dad and the unicorns

Each time I think I am getting close to trying out one of the Mitsumi knives, a Manaka comes along, a Maz blue 1 Sanmai, a Dalman, Yannick, etc. he always seems to be pushed aside by another knife maker


----------



## M1k3

RockyBasel said:


> I know what you mean re Hinoura. A lot of focus on his Dad and the unicorns
> 
> Each time I think I am getting close to trying out one of the Mitsumi knives, a Manaka comes along, a Maz blue 1 Sanmai, a Dalman, Yannick, etc. he always seems to be pushed aside by another knife maker


Always a bridesmaid, never a bride.


----------



## M1k3

.


----------



## Alder26

RockyBasel said:


> I know what you mean re Hinoura. A lot of focus on his Dad and the unicorns
> 
> Each time I think I am getting close to trying out one of the Mitsumi knives, a Manaka comes along, a Maz blue 1 Sanmai, a Dalman, Yannick, etc. he always seems to be pushed aside by another knife maker


Yeah agreed. I was a shop the other day and I was looking at one and was like”this ticks all the boxes why don’t I have one?”


----------



## spaceconvoy

Victorinox Swiss Modern 8" chef's knife that I cut down to a 7" santoku. I really like the handle, but hate the grantons on their standard santoku. You can see the two places I slipped with the dremel, adds to the wabi-sabi


----------



## ref

spaceconvoy said:


> View attachment 101062
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Modern 8" chef's knife that I cut down to a 7" santoku. I really like the handle, but hate the grantons on their standard santoku. You can see the two places I slipped with the dremel, adds to the wabi-sabi



You are the first person I've seen buy the walnut handle! How is it? From the pictures it looks like two halves glued together (which makes sense from a manufacturing perspective).


----------



## Forty Ounce

Alder26 said:


> Not my usual purchase. Smaller and stainless clad-er than I usually like. 210X53 187g. The workmanship on this knife is very evident. I’m shocked that these hinoura gyutos don’t get talked about as much. It’s ready to get to work.


I love Mutsumi Hinoura knives.. but they are, imo, more geared towards people that are decent at thinning and polishing.


----------



## IronBalloon

Forty Ounce said:


> I love Mutsumi Hinoura knives.. but they are, imo, more geared towards people that are decent at thinning and polishing.


So I’m not allowed to buy one... damn!


----------



## RockyBasel

I’m in the same boat


----------



## Forty Ounce

IronBalloon said:


> So I’m not allowed to buy one... damn!


Pffft, I never said that!! Who knows? That could be the knife that sparks passion for knife work


----------



## xxxclx

Got the package from Watanabe Shinichi today. 225mm Gyuto and 150mm petty. 

DHL was shockingly effective – shipped from Sanjo on Thursday and delivered on Friday.


----------



## RockyBasel

xxxclx said:


> View attachment 101075
> 
> View attachment 101076
> View attachment 101077
> View attachment 101078
> 
> 
> Got the package from Watanabe Shinichi today. 225mm Gyuto and 150mm petty.
> 
> DHL was shockingly effective – shipped from Sanjo on Thursday and delivered on Friday.



i love the 150 petty. It punches well beyond its weight. Are these both the Wat Pro line?


----------



## spaceconvoy

ref said:


> You are the first person I've seen buy the walnut handle! How is it? From the pictures it looks like two halves glued together (which makes sense from a manufacturing perspective).






It is split, but not very noticeable. Both sides match and I'm pretty sure it's the same piece of wood. Not super dense, and there are a few small surface checks you can feel with your fingernail. The top corners needed sandpapering, not by much but you can see it in the photo. Otherwise it feels nice and smooth, and I love the taper narrowing towards the blade.

It's a little lighter than I expected, and the stock chef's knife was almost too forward balanced - at the shield logo, slightly past my pinch grip. My santoku balances at the second O and feels just right. I was planning to cut the handle down because it looks too long with the 7" blade, but now I don't want to change the balance.


----------



## RockyBasel

I got the first Yannick - but it did not come in a box - where do I get a box? Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> I got the first Yannick - but it did not come in a box - where do I get a box? Any advice would be appreciated
> 
> View attachment 101079



make one out of that stool


----------



## kevpenbanc

Just got this Black Lotus 257x61mm, 1.2519 ore and koa handle.
Pics are from Jeffs IG.


----------



## IsoJ

RockyBasel said:


> I got the first Yannick - but it did not come in a box - where do I get a box? Any advice would be appreciated
> 
> View attachment 101079


Tell Yanick to put two boxes in the next shipment


----------



## CiderBear

xxxclx said:


> View attachment 101075
> 
> View attachment 101076
> View attachment 101077
> View attachment 101078
> 
> 
> Got the package from Watanabe Shinichi today. 225mm Gyuto and 150mm petty.
> 
> DHL was shockingly effective – shipped from Sanjo on Thursday and delivered on Friday.


May I ask how much the upgraded handle on the 225 cost along with shipping? That looks like the perfect knife


----------



## tchan001

Yanick has boxes? Not from my experience buying from him twice.


----------



## IsoJ

tchan001 said:


> Yanick has boxes? Not from my experience buying from him twice.


I don't think he has boxes and I don't know how many wastern makers has boxes included with the knives...


----------



## xxxclx

CiderBear said:


> May I ask how much the upgraded handle on the 225 cost along with shipping? That looks like the perfect knife



44k JPY for the knife, 9k JPY for the burnt chestnut handle and 4k JPY for the shipping.


----------



## alterwisser

IsoJ said:


> I don't think he has boxes and I don't know how many wastern makers has boxes included with the knives...



almost none do!

Laseur does... Xerxes Primus comes in box, but because of vendor not Jannis.

My Haburn came in a nice padded zipper knife bag. That’s it.


----------



## JayS20

I also know EM knives has boxes produced for him. 
You can either ask him or get a wooden box made for your knives. 
Or what I already did, take a nice wooden wine box and make a knife box out of it.


----------



## DaM0w

Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan White Steel No.1 Series FRKZW1-3 Santoku 180mm (7 inch)


To produce these 風林火山 White Steel No.1 Series 'revival knives', we have once again worked with Master Blacksmith Teruyasu Fujiwara, who is a Licensed Sword Smith based in Tokyo.




japanesechefsknife.com





Picked one of these up a little while back to see what they were about. Overall the fit and finish was meh, needed thinning behind the edge, spine rounded, and the handle was quite undesirable. Had my boy Fred a.k.a @birdsfan alter the tang and do a slim western out of Cyprus burl. I am overall very happy with it now, his handles are great!


----------



## Slim278

CiderBear said:


> May I ask how much the upgraded handle on the 225 cost along with shipping? That looks like the perfect knife


I was charged the same as @xxxclx the last order I made with him. 9,000JPY for burnt chestnut handle and 3,800JPY DHL shipping.


----------



## Gregmega

His handle upgrades are absolutely ridiculous. He coaxed me into a Marko inspired upgrade on my last custom and a 210 petty quickly became a 500+ dollar knife -because I agreed to it before seeing the price. I do like my little collection of Wats but I don’t think I’ll be back for more. 150$ handle up-charge was a tough pill to swallow.


----------



## birdsfan

Thank you DaMOw! That was a fun project too. Now I am itching to get one of those petties on sale and give it the same treatment.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Gregmega said:


> His handle upgrades are absolutely ridiculous. He coaxed me into a Marko inspired upgrade on my last custom and a 210 petty quickly became a 500+ dollar knife -because I agreed to it before seeing the price. I do like my little collection of Wats but I don’t think I’ll be back for more. 150$ handle up-charge was a tough pill to swallow.


Ditto


----------



## TSF415

Mikeadunne said:


> Ditto


+1


----------



## Slim278

I don't think I would do a $150 handle from Wat however the burnt chestnut at $86 is not nearly as bad. I don't know if you could have equivalent outsourced for less, especially if you add shipping costs. He will also do a octagonal shaped Enju for $67.


----------



## birdsfan

Just to be clear....those weren't my handle upgrades


----------



## Gregmega

Slim278 said:


> I don't think I would do a $150 handle from Wat however the burnt chestnut at $86 is not nearly as bad. I don't know if you could have equivalent outsourced for less, especially if you add shipping costs. He will also do a octagonal shaped Enju for $67.


I almost agree, but I was expecting an 86$ price tag for what he offered and was shocked with nearly double. I’d have taken a plastic ferrule and figured out something myself domestically thru Cody or Graydon- not calculating shipping as I recognize that’s the price we all pay for convenience. Hell, even Jon at JKI has chestnut most the time, I’d even have been gone with a castoff from someone else’s. It’s more of a principal thing and what I’ve come to see as Sin’s business practices. All good, just not what I expected. And to be fair it’s a super unique little knife, and among the last of his carbon sold.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Custom TF cleaver. 200x100mm, about 455.5g, stainless clad denka finish but with white 1 steel (maboroshi) core. It has a usable profile and cuts well ootb (compared to moritaka, hiromoto, misono cleavers I’ve tired before) but will go for a tuneup and saya soon


----------



## thebradleycrew

aboynamedsuita said:


> Custom TF cleaver. 200x100mm, about 455.5g, stainless clad denka finish but with white 1 steel (maboroshi) core. It has a usable profile and cuts well ootb (compared to moritaka, hiromoto, misono cleavers I’ve tired before) but will go for a tuneup and saya soon
> 
> View attachment 101167
> 
> View attachment 101168


Love this. Did you order direct from TF?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

thebradleycrew said:


> Love this. Did you order direct from TF?


Yes, I took the advise of some friends and order a TF directly, almost went for a “custom” cleaver from elsewhere but decided on the TF and am glad I did.


----------



## bruce8088

aboynamedsuita said:


> Custom TF cleaver. 200x100mm, about 455.5g, stainless clad denka finish but with white 1 steel (maboroshi) core. It has a usable profile and cuts well ootb (compared to moritaka, hiromoto, misono cleavers I’ve tired before) but will go for a tuneup and saya soon



TFTFTF! just need to be opened up and it'll slay!


----------



## Qapla'

Time to cleave some tiramisu!


----------



## RockyBasel

JayS20 said:


> I also know EM knives has boxes produced for him.
> You can either ask him or get a wooden box made for your knives.
> Or what I already did, take a nice wooden wine box and make a knife box out of it.


I really like the look of his knives - how do you find it in use?


----------



## RockyBasel

alterwisser said:


> make one out of that stool


I love that stool - it’s a wooden screw, and you are looking at the top of the screw - adjusts height. Made out of solid walnut


----------



## JayS20

RockyBasel said:


> I really like the look of his knives - how do you find it in use?


I had the chance to try one of his knives. I really liked it, was a more Custom Workhorse. Profile suited me for push cut and a bit rocking. Fit and finish was great. Nice distal taper, good balance between food release and wedging. Overall quite clean knives. Lead me to placing a Custom order.


----------



## RockyBasel

JayS20 said:


> I had the chance to try one of his knives. I really liked it, was a more Custom Workhorse. Profile suited me for push cut and a bit rocking. Fit and finish was great. Nice distal taper, good balance between food release and wedging. Overall quite clean knives. Lead me to placing a Custom order.


Sadly his books are closed.


----------



## Corradobrit1

DaM0w said:


> Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan White Steel No.1 Series FRKZW1-3 Santoku 180mm (7 inch)
> 
> 
> To produce these 風林火山 White Steel No.1 Series 'revival knives', we have once again worked with Master Blacksmith Teruyasu Fujiwara, who is a Licensed Sword Smith based in Tokyo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japanesechefsknife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked one of these up a little while back to see what they were about. Overall the fit and finish was meh, needed thinning behind the edge, spine rounded, and the handle was quite undesirable. Had my boy Fred a.k.a @birdsfan alter the tang and do a slim western out of Cyprus burl. I am overall very happy with it now, his handles are great!


Digging that handle.


----------



## wind88

aboynamedsuita said:


> Yes, I took the advise of some friends and order a TF directly, almost went for a “custom” cleaver from elsewhere but decided on the TF and am glad I did.


Good call. Awesome TF and no wonky heel


----------



## Mikeadunne

Picked up a konosuke fuji 210 white 1 gyuto from another member here. Stoked on it!


----------



## lemeneid

aboynamedsuita said:


> Custom TF cleaver. 200x100mm, about 455.5g, stainless clad denka finish but with white 1 steel (maboroshi) core. It has a usable profile and cuts well ootb (compared to moritaka, hiromoto, misono cleavers I’ve tired before) but will go for a tuneup and saya soon
> 
> View attachment 101167
> 
> View attachment 101168


Amazing cleaver! I almost sprang for one too after looking at Ricky's.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Morihei White 1 240 (TF Mab). Regular version not the FF one.


225 gram
242 mm * 54 mm
Spine thickness is 2.65 mm above the heel, 2.05 in the middle and 1.05 at 1 cm from the tip
The thickness right behind the edge is 0.12-0.35 mm. Mostly 0.12-0.2 mm, 0.3+ near the heel, not very even as expected for a TF.

The blade is surprisingly straight, but there are 2 overground spots on the edge (one at 2 inch from the heel and the other at 2.5 inch from the tip). Not too bad so it’s fixable I think.

The handle’s finish is terrible, but it does feel comfy in the hand.

The ootb sharpness is just ok, but the ootb grind cuts surprisingly well. The balance and the profile of the knife are both very nice. It’s a very good performer ootb IMO. (Is it a lefty?)

















Tried a carrot and I like the performance (see video below for the ootb test). The cutting feeling is more like a laser than a workhorse. The non-stickiness is decent but not exceptional. Might be because it’s a little lefty (grind on the right side is little higher than on the left side, the difference is not as drastic as the choil’s shot suggests though).






Update: after 2.5 hours on stones (sg 220 -> sg 500), the knife has became 222 gram. I removed the 2 overground spots on the edge but there’s still one low spot on the right side. I’m tired so I’ll live with it and the 500 grit finish. I did a quick test cut after putting a 3000 grit microbevel on it. It’s a fantastic cutter now.


----------



## RockyBasel

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Morihei White 1 240 (TF Mab)
> 
> 225 gram
> 242 mm * 54 mm
> Spine thickness is 2.65 mm above the heel, 2.05 in the middle and 1.05 at 1 cm from the tip
> The thickness right behind the edge is 0.12-0.35 mm (mostly 0.12-0.2 mm; 0.3+ near the heel)
> 
> The blade is surprisingly straight, but there are 2 overground spots on the edge (one at 2 inch from the heel and the other at 2.5 inch from the tip). Not too bad so fixable I think.
> 
> The handle’s finish is terrible, but it does feel comfy in the hand.
> 
> The ootb sharpness is just ok, but the ootb grind cuts surprisingly well. The balance and the profile of the knife are both very nice. It’s very good performer ootb IMO.
> 
> View attachment 101291
> 
> View attachment 101292
> 
> View attachment 101296
> 
> View attachment 101293
> 
> View attachment 101294
> 
> View attachment 101295
> 
> 
> Tried a carrot and I like the performance. The cutting feeling is more like a laser than a workhorse.




Is this the FF? I am getting that this week. And want to know what to look for?

great review btw - really helpful, especially the video


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

RockyBasel said:


> Is this the FF? I am getting that this week. And want to know what to look for?
> 
> great review btw - really helpful, especially the video


No this is the regular $350 version. I think the FF version won’t have the overground spots like mine.


----------



## RockyBasel

But it sounds like despite that, it cuts really well, and passes the carrot test with flying colors


----------



## JDC

Nice! It's like a laser with better authority and food release, a good chopper IMO. Now it's time to get it a spa treatment


----------



## RockyBasel

I know, it sounds great! But the weight would suggest it’s not a laser no? Unless the weight is all handle, not blade


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

RockyBasel said:


> But it sounds like despite that, it cuts really well, and passes the carrot test with flying colors


Yup...I didn’t expect it to be this good before any treatment.



JDC said:


> Nice! It's like a laser with better authority and food release, a good chopper IMO. Now it's time to get it a spa treatment


Right. The balance is perfect for chopping. Very satisfying.


----------



## RockyBasel

TFTFTFTFTF


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

RockyBasel said:


> I know, it sounds great! But the weight would suggest it’s not a laser no? Unless the weight is all handle, not blade


Western 240 HD2 and Ginga are around 215 gram, so just 10 gram lighter than the TF. I consider all these 3 as lighter midweight.

The balance of this TF is more forward (2 cm forward of the heel), while my yo HD2’s balance point is just 0.5 cm forward of the heel. When I chop using my yo HD2, I hold near the tail of the handle to make it more blade heavy which works really well, so I think it’s not a big problem. But I like the balance of the TF better.


----------



## zizirex

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Morihei White 1 240 (TF Mab). Regular version not the FF one.
> 
> 
> 225 gram
> 242 mm * 54 mm
> Spine thickness is 2.65 mm above the heel, 2.05 in the middle and 1.05 at 1 cm from the tip
> The thickness right behind the edge is 0.12-0.35 mm. Mostly 0.12-0.2 mm, 0.3+ near the heel, not very even as expected for a TF.
> 
> The blade is surprisingly straight, but there are 2 overground spots on the edge (one at 2 inch from the heel and the other at 2.5 inch from the tip). Not too bad so it’s fixable I think.
> 
> The handle’s finish is terrible, but it does feel comfy in the hand.
> 
> The ootb sharpness is just ok, but the ootb grind cuts surprisingly well. The balance and the profile of the knife are both very nice. It’s a very good performer ootb IMO. (Is it a lefty?)
> 
> View attachment 101291
> 
> View attachment 101292
> 
> View attachment 101296
> 
> View attachment 101293
> 
> View attachment 101294
> 
> View attachment 101295
> 
> 
> Tried a carrot and I like the performance. The cutting feeling is more like a laser than a workhorse. The non-stickiness is decent but not exceptional. Might be because it’s a little lefty (grind on the right side is little higher than on the left side, the difference is not as drastic as the choil’s shot suggests though).



Sticker on a Handle. Hell yeah!!!

Nice, how it performs makes me want to get the 240 as well, but I'll wait for the Iron Clad.


----------



## RockyBasel

Earlier on in this thread, I had posted about how great Manaka is. Today, I did a side by side chopping of some onions and tomatoes.

i started with mid-sized red onions - big in EU, but small by US standards

I was using my new Yannick - 135c soft iron clad

this knife was incredible - it beat most if not all of the Japanese knives I have. The distal taper and the grind is amazing. The tip work in cross-slicing the onions was the best I have experienced. It just melted through

inspired, I pulled out my new Watanabe KU with Damascus edge - I had to force it, it was a rough beast. Needs work to thin out - but the heavy beast did cut through

still inspired, I pulled out the Dalman - and chopped some onion halves. Great performer - no complaints- just not the same finesse as the Yannick

not to stop just yet, I pulled out the Manaka Kisuke Blue 2. It wedged a bit, did not glide through the sideways cut. Better on the verticals
On onions - Yannick clear #1, followed by Dalman, then Wat, and then Kisuke

then It was off to tomatoes - again Yannick by far. Dalman second and then Manaka and then Wat. The tomatoes were San Marzano- slightly ripe, so the skin was softer, and hence harder for the blade to grab and cut - the Yannick did not care what kind of tomatoes it faces, it just sliced through effortlessly. True joy to cut with this knife.

Manaka was #3/4

Yannick is an amazing knife. I had no idea it could be this good.

this is not a real formal test, just a random, “let’s test 4 of my recent knives” for fun. I leave it to the more learned to conduct more rigorous assessments

but I am a huge Yannick fan, a convert.

manaka, I think I will BST it. Could be forum hype, could be I got a bad apple

but it looked so good and performed so well the first two times, and a week later, it was at the bottom of the pack

I would not take my word as the last word on this - would love to hear more about the Manaka in action


----------



## Gregmega

RockyBasel said:


> Earlier on in this thread, I had posted about how great Manaka is. Today, I did a side by side chopping of some onions and tomatoes.
> 
> i started with mid-sized red onions - big in EU, but small by US standards
> 
> I was using my new Yannick - 135c soft iron clad
> 
> this knife was incredible - it beat most if not all of the Japanese knives I have. The distal taper and the grind is amazing. The tip work in cross-slicing the onions was the best I have experienced. It just melted through
> 
> inspired, I pulled out my new Watanabe KU with Damascus edge - I had to force it, it was a rough beast. Needs work to thin out - but the heavy beast did cut through
> 
> still inspired, I pulled out the Dalman - and chopped some onion halves. Great performer - no complaints- just not the same finesse as the Yannick
> 
> not to stop just yet, I pulled out the Manaka Kisuke Blue 2. It wedged a bit, did not glide through the sideways cut. Better on the verticals
> On onions - Yannick clear #1, followed by Dalman, then Wat, and then Kisuke
> 
> then It was off to tomatoes - again Yannick by far. Dalman second and then Manaka and then Wat. The tomatoes were San Marzano- slightly ripe, so the skin was softer, and hence harder for the blade to grab and cut - the Yannick did not care what kind of tomatoes it faces, it just sliced through effortlessly. True joy to cut with this knife.
> 
> Manaka was #3/4
> 
> Yannick is an amazing knife. I had no idea it could be this good.
> 
> this is not a real formal test, just a random, “let’s test 4 of my recent knives” for fun. I leave it to the more learned to conduct more rigorous assessments
> 
> but I am a huge Yannick fan, a convert.
> 
> manaka, I think I will BST it. Could be forum hype, could be I got a bad apple
> 
> but it looked so good and performed so well the first two times, and a week later, it was at the bottom of the pack
> 
> I would not take my word as the last word on this - would love to hear more about the Manaka in action


Dude Yanick is the champ, absolute king and his heat treat is remarkable


----------



## RockyBasel

I realize it fully now - he is amazing. My first Yannick knife, and pretty much blew away everything

I forgot to menation, I also threw my Denka in the mix - the only knife that could keep up with Yannick - but edge to Yannick


----------



## JDC

Now you made wanna buy a Yannick, but I couldn't even get a Kaiju


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

tchan001 said:


> Yanick 270 x 61mm with violet wood handle
> 
> View attachment 100657
> View attachment 100658
> 
> View attachment 100691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyuto- San Maï- Wrought iron / 135Cr3- Handle on Violet wood – Yanick Knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yanick-knives.com


Now THAT is as good as it gets


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Takeshi Saji blue 2 rainbow Damascus 240mm gyuto


----------



## tchan001

Metal Monkey 257mm Riverland Damascus with dyed masur birch handle and dyed zebrabone ferrule.


----------



## juice

Crappy phone pic of my new Dalman Warikomi 210 gyuto (second). Many thanks to @soigne_west for his awesome offer to sell this to me.


----------



## preizzo

juice said:


> Crappy phone pic of my new Dalman Warikomi 210 gyuto (second). Many thanks to @soigne_west for his awesome offer to sell this to me.
> 
> View attachment 101363


Wow that saya is rad


----------



## juice

preizzo said:


> Wow that saya is rad


Friction fit, non-locking


----------



## TSF415

juice said:


> Crappy phone pic of my new Dalman Warikomi 210 gyuto (second). Many thanks to @soigne_west for his awesome offer to sell this to me.
> 
> View attachment 101363


I’m glad @soigne_west found that knife a good home.


----------



## IsoJ

juice said:


> Crappy phone pic of my new Dalman Warikomi 210 gyuto (second). Many thanks to @soigne_west for his awesome offer to sell this to me.
> 
> View attachment 101363


Collector saya, I guess the knife is ok too


----------



## juice

TSF415 said:


> I’m glad @soigne_west found that knife a good home.


I'm even happier he thought that I was a good parent  



IsoJ said:


> Collector saya, I guess the knife is ok too


Pretty sure Graham will make them as custom orders if you ask nicely and pay enough.


----------



## preizzo

juice said:


> I'm even happier he thought that I was a good parent
> 
> 
> Pretty sure Graham will make them as custom orders if you ask nicely and pay enough.


----------



## IsoJ

juice said:


> I'm even happier he thought that I was a good parent
> 
> 
> Pretty sure Graham will make them as custom orders if you ask nicely and pay enough.


, I think they come only with knife included


----------



## preizzo

IsoJ said:


> , I think they come only with knife included


Such a shame


----------



## TSF415

juice said:


> I'm even happier he thought that I was a good parent
> 
> 
> Pretty sure Graham will make them as custom orders if you ask nicely and pay enough.


Yea you don’t give off the abusive vibe.


----------



## Byphy

juice said:


> Crappy phone pic of my new Dalman Warikomi 210 gyuto (second). Many thanks to @soigne_west for his awesome offer to sell this to me.
> 
> View attachment 101363


Has satay destroyer written all over it my g!


----------



## preizzo

Tf set some new some not


----------



## RockyBasel

preizzo said:


> Tf set some new some not





tchan001 said:


> Metal Monkey 257mm Riverland Damascus with dyed masur birch handle and dyed zebrabone ferrule.
> View attachment 101348
> View attachment 101349
> View attachment 101350



Is this River Jump? I swear it looks like it.
This is one stunning knife!


----------



## RockyBasel

preizzo said:


> Tf set some new some not


Great collection of TF - where did you get the handles from? I am in EU, and would love to find a source of new handles


----------



## preizzo

RockyBasel said:


> Great collection of TF - where did you get the handles from? I am in EU, and would love to find a source of new handles


Dan and Jonas 
Check my Instagram,I tag them @preizzo is my account


----------



## RockyBasel

preizzo said:


> Dan and Jonas
> Check my Instagram,I tag them @preizzo is my account


Thanks


----------



## Corradobrit1

preizzo said:


> Tf set some new some not


The perfect set for any occasion.


----------



## parbaked

juice said:


> Crappy phone pic of my new Dalman Warikomi


That's a great score!!


Byphy said:


> Has satay destroyer written all over it my g!


I think it's for cutting carbs....


----------



## RockyBasel

So it’s hear - after a whole thread was created. Btw, the Fine Finish (FF) on this one seems quite nice at first glance

since the stone wheel that Ogura-San worked on broke, and he is getting old, it’s not sure how many of these FF we will see in the future

this is my first Yo handle - the 255 gm really feels good in the hand.

will test out it’s cutting abilities shortly - but if looks are any indication- I will enjoy


----------



## AT5760

@RockyBasel does that have 3! stickers?


----------



## RockyBasel

Yes - 3!

2 of the 3 are also on the box

Ever since a child, I have always liked, and been rewarded at times, by stickers

this one has 3 and I like it

heel height is 56 mm so it’s a bit substantial. People referred to this as laser, but it’s grind does as flat as that of a laser

weight is 245 gm, not 255 as advertised


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

RockyBasel said:


> heel height is 56 mm so it’s a bit substantial. People referred to this as laser, but it’s grind does as flat as that of a laser
> 
> weight is 245 gm, not 255 as advertised



wow 245 gram. That's quite some variation in this batch as mine is just 225 gram. I wonder what the length of edge is and where the balance point is.


----------



## JDC

RockyBasel said:


> weight is 245 gm, not 255 as advertised


There must have been more stickers on the knife when they measured it.


----------



## RockyBasel

Heel to tip is 241 mm
Overall 374 mm

balance point 2.5 cm


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

RockyBasel said:


> Heel to tip is 241 mm
> Overall 374 mm
> 
> balance point 2.5 cm


Nice. Mine is 242*54 and the overall length is also 374, so the difference mostly comes from +2mm height and spine thickness I guess.


----------



## RockyBasel

I guess so. The fit and finish on mine is very good as well

I am psyched about this one - my TF family grows


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Been wanting to try one of these, Matsubara 190mm blue 2


----------



## spaceconvoy

Nice, I've been curious about the Japanese-Serbian-style knives


----------



## DrEriksson

This is kind of embarrassing. I was looking for a new project knife, when Cleancut announced that they had some Dau Vuas with small defects for about €37, with postage. Excellent, thought I. That is a low price to get a knife that I can mess around with and practice my polishing/thinning skills, and then give away as a gift for x-mas.






I have to say, even at this price point, it's a low value knife. The two best things with the knife is that it looks ok on picture, and that the steel is so elastic that I could straighten the warped blade with my hands.

Would not recommend this knife to anyone, not even at this price point and not even for the purposes of practicing stone/sanding skills. Only good use is for cutting melons. First you make a straight cut separating the melon in two. Then you bend the blade by hand, so that you get a nicely curved blade to cut off the skin.


----------



## friz

DrEriksson said:


> This is kind of embarrassing. I was looking for a new project knife, when Cleancut announced that they had some Dau Vuas with small defects for about €37, with postage. Excellent, thought I. That is a low price to get a knife that I can mess around with and practice my polishing/thinning skills, and then give away as a gift for x-mas.
> 
> View attachment 101507
> 
> 
> I have to say, even at this price point, it's a low value knife. The two best things with the knife is that it looks ok on picture, and that the steel is so elastic that I could straighten the warped blade with my hands.
> 
> Would not recommend this knife to anyone, not even at this price point and not even for the purposes of practicing stone/sanding skills. Only good use is for cutting melons. First you make a straight cut separating the melon in two. Then you bend the blade by hand, so that you get a nicely curved blade to cut off the skin.


Could you re-use the handle and that is terrible as well?


----------



## RockyBasel

DrEriksson said:


> This is kind of embarrassing. I was looking for a new project knife, when Cleancut announced that they had some Dau Vuas with small defects for about €37, with postage. Excellent, thought I. That is a low price to get a knife that I can mess around with and practice my polishing/thinning skills, and then give away as a gift for x-mas.
> 
> View attachment 101507
> 
> 
> I have to say, even at this price point, it's a low value knife. The two best things with the knife is that it looks ok on picture, and that the steel is so elastic that I could straighten the warped blade with my hands.
> 
> Would not recommend this knife to anyone, not even at this price point and not even for the purposes of practicing stone/sanding skills. Only good use is for cutting melons. First you make a straight cut separating the melon in two. Then you bend the blade by hand, so that you get a nicely curved blade to cut off the skin.



this is both good news and bad news. The good news is that it confirms the fact that quality costs something and for those of us here, spending gobs, it assures us that money well spent. So now I know why I paid over 400 for that Toyama

bad news is that it now encourages me to spend more


----------



## DrEriksson

friz said:


> Could you re-use the handle and that is terrible as well?



It looks ok, but I don't think it's worth it. The red is painted on (got some extra paint for free on the blade) and everything with this knife just screams of poor quality. I have a feeling that the handle will dissolve into molecules if it is to violently removed. =)

But given your comment, it seems as if you also think that the knife looks ok on picture?


----------



## DrEriksson

RockyBasel said:


> this is both good news and bad news. The good news is that it confirms the fact that quality costs something and for those of us here, spending gobs, it assures us that money well spent. So now I know why I paid over 400 for that Toyama
> 
> bad news is that it now encourages me to spend more



My hopes for the knife were low. But it managed to surprise me by being far below what I expected. That's also impressive... in a sad, sad way. ;-)


----------



## friz

DrEriksson said:


> It looks ok, but I don't think it's worth it. The red is painted on (got some extra paint for free on the blade) and everything with this knife just screams of poor quality. I have a feeling that the handle will dissolve into molecules if it is to violently removed. =)
> 
> But given your comment, it seems as if you also think that the knife looks ok on picture?


Unfortunately, there are a lot of photographers that sell knives.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

DrEriksson said:


> This is kind of embarrassing. I was looking for a new project knife, when Cleancut announced that they had some Dau Vuas with small defects for about €37, with postage. Excellent, thought I. That is a low price to get a knife that I can mess around with and practice my polishing/thinning skills, and then give away as a gift for x-mas.
> 
> View attachment 101507
> 
> 
> I have to say, even at this price point, it's a low value knife. The two best things with the knife is that it looks ok on picture, and that the steel is so elastic that I could straighten the warped blade with my hands.
> 
> Would not recommend this knife to anyone, not even at this price point and not even for the purposes of practicing stone/sanding skills. Only good use is for cutting melons. First you make a straight cut separating the melon in two. Then you bend the blade by hand, so that you get a nicely curved blade to cut off the skin.


Those bevels are garbage. You’re going to have to create your own. I had the kiri cleaver. The bevels are like fake concave. I flattened mine. Took forever. Complete waste of time. Those knives are terrible. I don’t recommend them to anyone. Better off saving a little more money and buying something in the 100-150 range. Mine went right into the trash.
For home use I guess they wouldn’t be terrible. I just think they aren’t worth it.


----------



## DrEriksson

Robert Lavacca said:


> Those bevels are garbage. You’re going to have to create your own. I had the kiri cleaver. The bevels are like fake concave. I flattened mine. Took forever. Complete waste of time. Those knives are terrible. I don’t recommend them to anyone. Better off saving a little more money and buying something in the 100-150 range. Mine went right into the trash.



My plan was basically to do some flattening/thinning work for practice, and then give it away. Have some family members in dire need of knives. But to be honest, I think that the Satake knives you get for free when you buy ink cartridges or subscribe to a magazine offer more value.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

DrEriksson said:


> My plan was basically to do some flattening/thinning work for practice, and then give it away. Have some family members in dire need of knives. But to be honest, I think that the Satake knives you get for free when you buy ink cartridges or subscribe to a magazine offer more value.


Definitely give it a shot. They aren’t that bad to work on but they’re not great. You might end up liking it. You never know. We all have different preferences. That would be awesome of you to gift a knife like this. Especially after putting the work in yourself. Need more people like this in the world!


----------



## DrEriksson

Robert Lavacca said:


> Definitely give it a shot. They aren’t that bad to work on but they’re not great. You might end up liking it. You never know. We all have different preferences. That would be awesome of you to gift a knife like this. Especially after putting the work in yourself. Need more people like this in the world!



Thanks. I appreciate the comment. I'll for sure do some work on it. Good to have a knife that I can throw away if it goes south, and gift if it goes well. Also nice to not ruin one of my expensive knives. So it's all good.


----------



## Chopper88

Sad to hear the quality is _that_ low, although these have been qualified as defective I'm sure the 'good' ones won't have a major difference in HT etc.

I was immediately put off when I saw the same handles being added to Dao Vua as well as Shiraki and (M.) Hinoura.
IMHO, it detracts from knives which are otherwise decent... Not solely because of the looks, but also because common sense dictates it almost can't be decent for that price.


----------



## OnionSlicer

Ya'll need to show more respect for a blacksmith family of such ancient lineage, I'm sure they've learned a thing or two about making blades since 1288.


----------



## DrEriksson

OnionSlicer said:


> Ya'll need to show more respect for a blacksmith family of such ancient lineage, I'm sure they've learned a thing or two about making blades since 1288.



You don't see the problem with a 732 year old company, who has so far only learned a thing or two?  

Edit: I'm assuming it was a joke, but nuance is often lost in forums. No disrespect intended.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

OnionSlicer said:


> Ya'll need to show more respect for a blacksmith family of such ancient lineage, I'm sure they've learned a thing or two about making blades since 1288.


I see this was a joke. Can never be sure on the internet.


----------



## Chopper88

OnionSlicer said:


> Ya'll need to show more respect for a blacksmith family of such ancient lineage, I'm sure they've learned a thing or two about making blades since 1288.



Not sure if serious or not, but I'll bite.

Aside from the quality of Dao Vua knives, my exact problem isn't even with them. 
It's the fact that I would get a subpar handle on an otherwise great blade, which makes it a 'meh' knife overall.
At the price points of a Dao Vua and a Hinoura, either one of them gets a 9/10 handle on a 4/10 knife, or the other gets a 4/10 handle on a 9/10 knife.
And since no one is going to accept half the price of the Dao Vua is determined by just the handle, I feel I can take a decent enough guess on which one of the above two options it's going to be...


----------



## lumo

Shig 165 (sold a Shig 165 & 180 plus a Kato 180 couple years ago for a song, before I liked nakiri)
Jiro 210 (specs filled a hole in my rotation and I wanted to check the hype for myself)
Tsubaya Tanaka 270 (trying to venture more out of my Sanjo comfort zone )


----------



## Mikeadunne

lumo said:


> Shig 165 (sold a Shig 165 & 180 plus a Kato 180 couple years ago for a song, before I liked nakiri)
> Jiro 210 (specs filled a hole in my rotation and I wanted to check the hype for myself)
> Tsubaya Tanaka 270 (trying to venture more out of my Sanjo comfort zone )
> View attachment 101527
> View attachment 101528


They look awesome


----------



## RockyBasel

They certainly do - how heavy is the Y Tanaka?

mid Tanaka sanjo or Sakai?


----------



## juice

friz said:


> Unfortunately, there are a lot of photographers that sell knives.


----------



## lumo

RockyBasel said:


> They certainly do - how heavy is the Y Tanaka?
> 
> mid Tanaka sanjo or Sakai?



215 grams
53.5 mm height
4.25 spine at handle


----------



## CiderBear

lumo said:


> Shig 165 (sold a Shig 165 & 180 plus a Kato 180 couple years ago for a song, before I liked nakiri)
> Jiro 210 (specs filled a hole in my rotation and I wanted to check the hype for myself)
> Tsubaya Tanaka 270 (trying to venture more out of my Sanjo comfort zone )
> View attachment 101527
> View attachment 101528



Are these all from ProTooling? <3

The 210mm version of that knife is my favorite. I've been trying to find a 240mm version to no luck


----------



## Qapla'

DrEriksson said:


> This is kind of embarrassing. I was looking for a new project knife, when Cleancut announced that they had some Dau Vuas with small defects for about €37, with postage. Excellent, thought I. That is a low price to get a knife that I can mess around with and practice my polishing/thinning skills, and then give away as a gift for x-mas.
> 
> View attachment 101507
> 
> 
> I have to say, even at this price point, it's a low value knife. The two best things with the knife is that it looks ok on picture, and that the steel is so elastic that I could straighten the warped blade with my hands.
> 
> Would not recommend this knife to anyone, not even at this price point and not even for the purposes of practicing stone/sanding skills. Only good use is for cutting melons. First you make a straight cut separating the melon in two. Then you bend the blade by hand, so that you get a nicely curved blade to cut off the skin.



That is the most bizarre blade-spine design I have ever seen.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Dude that tanaka is niceeeeeee! Congrats. I’ve been wanting one but I went with a shihan the other day instead. Maybe next time.


----------



## lumo

CiderBear said:


> Are these all from ProTooling? <3
> The 210mm version of that knife is my favorite. I've been trying to find a 240mm version to no luck


The Jiro and Tanaka are from Protooling, the Shig is from Bernal, recent batch, think you got one as well.



Robert Lavacca said:


> Dude that tanaka is niceeeeeee! Congrats. I’ve been wanting one but I went with a shihan the other day instead. Maybe next time.


Thanks, it is very nice...congrats on the Shihan I've been considering a stainless clad ever since JKI Jon pointed them out to me.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

lumo said:


> The Jiro and Tanaka are from Protooling, the Shig is from Bernal, recent batch, think you got one as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks, it is very nice...congrats on the Shihan I've been considering a stainless clad ever since JKI Jon pointed them out to me.


Just picked up a ss clad 270 standard gyuto not the k-tip. I want to try his aeb-l though I think also so I signed up for a custom in February. I’m in a new kitchen and iron is just not working out for the time being.


----------



## lumo

Robert Lavacca said:


> Just picked up a ss clad 270 standard gyuto not the k-tip. I want to try his aeb-l though I think also so I signed up for a custom in February. I’m in a new kitchen and iron is just not working out for the time being.


That's the one, agh and I swore off buying more knives years ago.


----------



## Corradobrit1

OnionSlicer said:


> Ya'll need to show more respect for a blacksmith family of such ancient lineage, I'm sure they've learned a thing or two about making blades since 1288.


Longevity is no guarantee of quality, competence and/or desirability. Masamune is considered to be the greatest ever japanese swordmaker over 700 years ago yet there is little to no discussion about the 24th generation Masamune descendent and his kitchenware.








kitchen knives │ Masamune Sword and Blade Workshop


Goro Nyudo Masamune established the Soshu tradition of blade making. We introduce the kitchen knives of Masamune Sword and Blade Workshop, run by Tsunahiro (Masamune XXIV), his descendant, who carries on this prestigious tradition.




www.sword-masamune.com


----------



## YG420

Finally got this one in, need to put an edge on it and might polish it up, but so far it feels really nice in hand with a nice balance. Mizuno 240 suminagashi.


----------



## captaincaed

Forty Ounce said:


> I love Mutsumi Hinoura knives.. but they are, imo, more geared towards people that are decent at thinning and polishing.


I got one to have a taller petty to keep my knuckles off the board. It's a nice knife. A little wedgy, but also a nice distal taper. Gives the option to thin as well. I think polishing the blade road to get rid of the bead blast will improve it. Thoughts?


----------



## esoo

That morning when you wake up, see the Instragram post, go to the web shop, still see a knife listed, check the exchange rate, decide to buy it, go though the cart to determine shipping, re-check the exchange, and click buy and actually get the blade.

Still a little stunned to have managed to just buy a Biggerson/Dalman....

I know pics or it didn't happen, but I'm going to wait until I actually get the blade - until then I think it just a waking dream.


----------



## parbaked

Perceval 888 Meat Knives with Olive Wood handles...


----------



## juice

esoo said:


> Still a little stunned to have managed to just buy a Biggerson/Dalman....
> 
> I know pics or it didn't happen, but I'm going to wait until I actually get the blade - until then I think it just a waking dream.


Man, I was the same until mine turned up a couple of days ago - "Can this really be happening?"


----------



## esoo

juice said:


> Man, I was the same until mine turned up a couple of days ago - "Can this really be happening?"



I figure it must be fate as I normally don't look at Instagram in the morning. And I kept thinking it would be gone by the time I hit the final purchase button.


----------



## j22582536

Just arrived today, Nigara Yoi Damascus Fujiyama Sakimaru Yanagiba 330mm (actually more like a 350mm  )


----------



## tchan001

Shigefusa 240 kasumi gyuto









Kagekiyo Ginsan 240mm


----------



## 0x0x

Unfortunately not mine, but currently testing this Dalman Gyuto  Love it!


----------



## DrEriksson

esoo said:


> That morning when you wake up, see the Instragram post, go to the web shop, still see a knife listed, check the exchange rate, decide to buy it, go though the cart to determine shipping, re-check the exchange, and click buy and actually get the blade.
> 
> Still a little stunned to have managed to just buy a Biggerson/Dalman....
> 
> I know pics or it didn't happen, but I'm going to wait until I actually get the blade - until then I think it just a waking dream.



I have to say, that it was a bold move to take the time to check the exchange rate. 

Good luck with the knife. The steel is excellent. Would be fun to try out the "new" grind some day.


----------



## esoo

DrEriksson said:


> I have to say, that it was a bold move to take the time to check the exchange rate.
> 
> Good luck with the knife. The steel is excellent. Would be fun to try out the "new" grind some day.



Not checking the exchange rate can hurt. It's easy for US to CAN (add 30% roughly), but I had no idea to SEK so I had to know how bad it would be. Even for the sites that list prices in different currencies, it doesn't take into consideration the 2.5% every Canadian credit card changes for the transaction.

I live with this Currency Converter - Exchange Rate Calculator when shopping for anything out of the country. It may not be the exact rate for my card (as I have Visa/MC/Amex), but it'll be close enough to tell me if the purchase is a go.


----------



## damiano

esoo said:


> Not checking the exchange rate can hurt. It's easy for US to CAN (add 30% roughly), but I had no idea to SEK so I had to know how bad it would be. Even for the sites that list prices in different currencies, it doesn't take into consideration the 2.5% every Canadian credit card changes for the transaction.
> 
> I live with this Currency Converter - Exchange Rate Calculator when shopping for anything out of the country. It may not be the exact rate for my card (as I have Visa/MC/Amex), but it'll be close enough to tell me if the purchase is a go.


We had a discussion in another thread about exchange rates when buying from Japan. Make sure to get clear what exchange rates people use, either the shop you're buying from or your own credit card company. I use a Revolut card and can save a lot of money either buying in the cheapest currency from a foreign website (so choosing between USD/SEK/GBP/EUR and so on), or making sure I use cheap market exchange rates without any transaction costs. It also works through paypal.


----------



## 0x0x

Wahnamhong said:


> We had a discussion in another thread about exchange rates when buying from Japan. Make sure to get clear what exchange rates people use, either the shop you're buying from or your own credit card company. I use a Revolut card and can save a lot of money either buying in the cheapest currency from a foreign website (so choosing between USD/SEK/GBP/EUR and so on), or making sure I use cheap market exchange rates without any transaction costs. It also works through paypal.



Totally agree! In Europe are some Internet banks offering really good exchange rates. When I was in the US for an exchange semester I used my N26 debit card from Germany and the exchange rate was often better than the rate google showed (and way cheaper than my VISA). So you could save a few % for all purchases in a foreign currency.

But now back to the real topic


----------



## Barmoley

PayPal adds a fee if you use a credit card for foreign transactions. The fee is basically the difference between the market exchange rate and what PayPal charges. So you either pay PayPal inflated exchange or a fee that gets you basically to the same price. It can get pretty expensive for US members to buy from EU or the other way around. Between exchange rates, customs, shipping and fees the price of a knife can go up significantly.


----------



## damiano

Barmoley said:


> PayPal adds a fee if you use a credit card for foreign transactions. The fee is basically the difference between the market exchange rate and what PayPal charges. So you either pay PayPal inflated exchange or a fee that gets you basically to the same price. It can get pretty expensive for US members to buy from EU or the other way around. Between exchange rates, customs, shipping and fees the price of a knife can go up significantly.


Maybe in the USA? I don't think this was the case for me, buying a Watanabe a few weeks ago. They insist on using paypal. So, first I made sure I had enough yen on my revolut (using the market exchange rate against the euro in my case, no costs). Then when using paypal I chose the Revolut as the visa to withdraw the money from, and then also made sure the transaction was in yen. This way, I didn't have transaction costs plus I could use the Revolut exchange rate.


----------



## RockyBasel

esoo said:


> That morning when you wake up, see the Instragram post, go to the web shop, still see a knife listed, check the exchange rate, decide to buy it, go though the cart to determine shipping, re-check the exchange, and click buy and actually get the blade.
> 
> Still a little stunned to have managed to just buy a Biggerson/Dalman....
> 
> I know pics or it didn't happen, but I'm going to wait until I actually get the blade - until then I think it just a waking dream.



The 230 Warikomi?


----------



## esoo

RockyBasel said:


> The 230 Warikomi?



Yup.


----------



## RockyBasel

esoo said:


> Yup.


That thing is amazing. Congrats! You won’t put it down for a while


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> Shigefusa 240 kasumi gyuto
> View attachment 101764
> 
> View attachment 101765
> 
> 
> Kagekiyo Ginsan 240mm
> View attachment 101762
> 
> View attachment 101763




I cannot get enough of the Shig Kasumi’s. I could keep buying them - sadly budget gets in the way. There is this ethereal quality to them - pure perfection


----------



## spaceconvoy

Handle is stuck in customs somewhere in Europe (if you've looked at wa handles recently you can probably guess which one). My first KS-style profile, I think this might change my mind about gyutos.


----------



## RockyBasel

spaceconvoy said:


> View attachment 101824
> View attachment 101825
> 
> Handle is stuck in customs somewhere in Europe (if you've looked at wa handles recently you can probably guess which one). My first KS-style profile, I think this might change my mind about gyutos.


OMG - this is gorgeous, what is this knife?

Tell me now


----------



## M1k3

spaceconvoy said:


> View attachment 101824
> View attachment 101825
> 
> Handle is stuck in customs somewhere in Europe (if you've looked at wa handles recently you can probably guess which one). My first KS-style profile, I think this might change my mind about gyutos.


Tell me it's Hello Kitty?!


----------



## RockyBasel

Mune honyaki?


----------



## spaceconvoy

RockyBasel said:


> OMG - this is gorgeous, what is this knife?
> 
> Tell me now


Sorry, I did that thing that annoys me when others do... Doi 240 blue 2 from he who shall not be named



M1k3 said:


> Tell me it's Hello Kitty?!


----------



## M1k3

spaceconvoy said:


> Sorry, I did that thing that annoys me when others do... Doi 240 blue 2 from he who shall not be named


Right, right. Hopefully your Katy Perry handle arrives soon.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Between a move to a much smaller kitchen and a bout with Covid-19 I’ve been a bit quiet. I have, however, been picking up the odd knife ... just haven’t had the energy to start writing them up until now. First up a custom by Tassie maker by Will Newham. Here‘s a pic to start. 




235mmx54mmx3.65mm tapering to nothing at the tip. HRC 63 234gms RWL34 steel. Ringed Gidgee handle and saya, copper bolster and pins. I had occasion to do up a brisket on my egg this weekend and thought it was a perfect opportunity to welcome the new knife to the family. Here’s a few pics.






I have to say that the f&f of this knife is as good as or superior to any knives in my collection costing many times more that what Will charged me ... and that’s paying in Canadian dollars. In US dollars his prices are ridiculously cheap. I understand that Will is embroiled in a new project which I’m sure will surface in time. I don’t know whether Will has started accepting orders again but get in line for when he does. You will have trouble finding the quality anywhere. I know I’m not selling mine.


----------



## RockyBasel

Congrats on your recovery. Hope you are doing well.

What a way to get back into the forum the knife is really impressive. Finding the right makers early is key - otherwise it’s like Racquin and Yanick- hard to get their knives


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I'm so sorry you are dealing with covid and I wish you a speedy recovery. I have a knife by Will and its great.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Many thanks guys for your comments. I don’t know where I picked it up (Covid) and fortunately I didn’t give it to any members of my household. Having KKF to read and follow was a real aid to my recovery. I have a new (smaller) kitchen to work in, a new Anova Precision Steam oven to play with and a passel of new knives to enjoy. Life is good!


----------



## Barmoley

Brian Weekley said:


> Many thanks guys for your comments. I don’t know where I picked it up (Covid) and fortunately I didn’t give it to any members of my household. Having KKF to read and follow was a real aid to my recovery. I have a new (smaller) kitchen to work in, a new Anova Precision Steam oven to play with and a passel of new knives to enjoy. Life is good!


Welcome back and very glad your are doing well. I thought Canada was pretty much safe, there goes that. I also have one of Will’s knives very similar to yours and it is excellent. You were the one who recommended me to take a look at his knives and I am very thankful that you did.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Barmoley said:


> I thought Canada was pretty much safe,




So did I ... I think the fullness of time will show a lot more people will have contracted Covid than we imagine. Not pleasant but no real respiratory involvement so no hospital. Just time to rehab and it works itself out. At least it did for me.


----------



## M1k3

Brian Weekley said:


> Between a move to a much smaller kitchen and a bout with Covid-19 I’ve been a bit quiet. I have, however, been picking up the odd knife ... just haven’t had the energy to start writing them up until now. First up a custom by Tassie maker by Will Newham. Here‘s a pic to start. View attachment 101848
> 
> 
> 235mmx54mmx3.65mm tapering to nothing at the tip. HRC 63 234gms RWL34 steel. Ringed Gidgee handle and saya, copper bolster and pins. I had occasion to do up a brisket on my egg this weekend and thought it was a perfect opportunity to welcome the new knife to the family. Here’s a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 101851
> 
> 
> I have to say that the f&f of this knife is as good as or superior to any knives in my collection costing many times more that what Will charged me ... and that’s paying in Canadian dollars. In US dollars his prices are ridiculously cheap. I understand that Will is embroiled in a new project which I’m sure will surface in time. I don’t know whether Will has started accepting orders again but get in line for when he does. You will have trouble finding the quality anywhere. I know I’m not selling mine.


Glad you're recovering and still around.


----------



## tchan001

Hope you recover soon and what a great knife. I love my Will Newham as well. One of the best valued knives in my collection.


----------



## YG420

Brian Weekley said:


> So did I ... I think the fullness of time will show a lot more people will have contracted Covid than we imagine. Not pleasant but no real respiratory involvement so no hospital. Just time to rehab and it works itself out. At least it did for me.


Glad you’ve recovered and wasnt hit too hard!


----------



## Gregmega

Brian Weekley said:


> Between a move to a much smaller kitchen and a bout with Covid-19 I’ve been a bit quiet. I have, however, been picking up the odd knife ... just haven’t had the energy to start writing them up until now. First up a custom by Tassie maker by Will Newham. Here‘s a pic to start. View attachment 101848
> 
> 
> 235mmx54mmx3.65mm tapering to nothing at the tip. HRC 63 234gms RWL34 steel. Ringed Gidgee handle and saya, copper bolster and pins. I had occasion to do up a brisket on my egg this weekend and thought it was a perfect opportunity to welcome the new knife to the family. Here’s a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 101851
> 
> 
> I have to say that the f&f of this knife is as good as or superior to any knives in my collection costing many times more that what Will charged me ... and that’s paying in Canadian dollars. In US dollars his prices are ridiculously cheap. I understand that Will is embroiled in a new project which I’m sure will surface in time. I don’t know whether Will has started accepting orders again but get in line for when he does. You will have trouble finding the quality anywhere. I know I’m not selling mine.


This looks cool- does he have an IG?


----------



## Gregmega

Brian Weekley said:


> So did I ... I think the fullness of time will show a lot more people will have contracted Covid than we imagine. Not pleasant but no real respiratory involvement so no hospital. Just time to rehab and it works itself out. At least it did for me.


Wow man- welcome back and speedy recovery!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Gregmega said:


> This looks cool- does he have an IG?




He does under Newham Knives.


----------



## juice

Gregmega said:


> This looks cool- does he have an IG?








Newham Knives (@newhamknives) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com


----------



## chappychap

New Toyama 180 stainless clad nakiri arrived today. I'm in love...


----------



## IsoJ

Brian Weekley said:


> Many thanks guys for your comments. I don’t know where I picked it up (Covid) and fortunately I didn’t give it to any members of my household. Having KKF to read and follow was a real aid to my recovery. I have a new (smaller) kitchen to work in, a new Anova Precision Steam oven to play with and a passel of new knives to enjoy. Life is good!


Glad to hear that you are feeling better Brian.


----------



## Byphy

parbaked said:


> Perceval 888 Meat Knives with Olive Wood handles...
> View attachment 101711
> View attachment 101710
> View attachment 101709


Love the maker's mark and stamped 8's!


----------



## marc4pt0

@Brian Weekley that Newham gyuto is dynamite. I’m over the moon with the one I have from him, and openly recommend his work with singsong praise


----------



## F-Flash

Brian Weekley said:


> I have a new (smaller) kitchen to work in, a new Anova Precision Steam oven to play with and a passel of new knives to enjoy. Life is good!



Can we hear more about this anova precision oven aswell? I bet few people are interested about them.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Brian Weekley said:


> Between a move to a much smaller kitchen and a bout with Covid-19 I’ve been a bit quiet. I have, however, been picking up the odd knife ... just haven’t had the energy to start writing them up until now. First up a custom by Tassie maker by Will Newham. Here‘s a pic to start. View attachment 101848
> 
> 
> 235mmx54mmx3.65mm tapering to nothing at the tip. HRC 63 234gms RWL34 steel. Ringed Gidgee handle and saya, copper bolster and pins. I had occasion to do up a brisket on my egg this weekend and thought it was a perfect opportunity to welcome the new knife to the family. Here’s a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 101851
> 
> 
> I have to say that the f&f of this knife is as good as or superior to any knives in my collection costing many times more that what Will charged me ... and that’s paying in Canadian dollars. In US dollars his prices are ridiculously cheap. I understand that Will is embroiled in a new project which I’m sure will surface in time. I don’t know whether Will has started accepting orders again but get in line for when he does. You will have trouble finding the quality anywhere. I know I’m not selling mine.


This


knife


is


stunning!!!


And I want that brisket... NOW!!!


----------



## Forty Ounce

captaincaed said:


> I got one to have a taller petty to keep my knuckles off the board. It's a nice knife. A little wedgy, but also a nice distal taper. Gives the option to thin as well. I think polishing the blade road to get rid of the bead blast will improve it. Thoughts?
> View attachment 101703


Dooooooo eeeeeeeeet!! The cladding usually has a bit of banding, fun to polish


----------



## RockyBasel

I was expecting this to arrive next week, but....

I think it is the most stunning knives I have - it’s gorgeous and I can’t wait to use it


ATTACH=full]101926[/ATTACH]


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> I was expecting this to arrive next week, but....
> 
> I think it is the most stunning knives I have - it’s gorgeous and I can’t wait to use it
> 
> 
> ATTACH=full]101926[/ATTACH]View attachment 101927
> View attachment 101928
> View attachment 101929
> View attachment 101930


Dalman?


----------



## RockyBasel

One and only - the integral bolster on his site


----------



## daddy yo yo

Yep, Dalman!


----------



## JDC

So you managed again


----------



## marc4pt0

that handle looks like it would feel odd and uncomfortable. Just an opinion based on pics, and obviously I could be wrong. But I’m suspecting not. I do somewhat like the raw look of the semi-integral part though. Kind of like a shortcut to an actual integral


----------



## tchan001

It's an integral warikomi not a monosteel. Looks amazing to me.


----------



## RockyBasel

@tchan001 is correct - that is the one. The handle is beautifully made and is perfect to hold, very comfortable in hand.

I will do some slicing and dicing to get the feel of it tomorrow


----------



## RockyBasel

JDC said:


> So you managed again



I can’t believe it - pure luck - he put out an IG about the 230 Warikomi, so I casually looked at it, and there was the integral, just staring at me


----------



## JayS20

RockyBasel said:


> @tchan001 is correct - that is the one. The handle is beautifully made and is perfect to hold, very comfortable in hand.
> 
> I will do some slicing and dicing to get the feel of it tomorrow


Was curious about the handle.
Not always on time to be able to buy the Warikomi 230- already have a DalmanxBirgersson and the Integral- not in my budget right now.
But glad they got good homes.


----------



## tcmx3

As I mentioned in that thread, the Mizuno talk cost me some money:


----------



## Migraine

Is that a PCPken handle? Looks almost exactly like the one on my Prendergast.


----------



## Migraine

Just got my message from Ben Kamon to say he's starting my knife next week.

Expect pictures soon!


----------



## tcmx3

Migraine said:


> Is that a PCPken handle? Looks almost exactly like the one on my Prendergast.



I couldnt tell you; the maker of the handle wasnt listed on JCK

It is a thing of beauty though, and because it was by itself I was able to get specs for it and grab one of the slightly taller ones (though this profile is still a lot narrower than Im used to)


----------



## RockyBasel

Can


redisburning said:


> I couldnt tell you; the maker of the handle wasnt listed on JCK
> 
> It is a thing of beauty though, and because it was by itself I was able to get specs for it and grab one of the slightly taller ones (though this profile is still a lot narrower than Im used to)


Can’t read the weight


----------



## damiano

Sorry for that.. Ah I see you got one with the fancy handles..  Still waiting for mine. (regular handle though...) Yours has the KS profile?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Thanks for the heads up, get to try this maker out...Heldqvist san mai gyuto.






I really need to update my showcase thread.


----------



## DrEriksson

RockyBasel said:


> I was expecting this to arrive next week, but....
> 
> I think it is the most stunning knives I have - it’s gorgeous and I can’t wait to use it



Congrats for snatching that knife. I was not trying to buy it, but I could not stop checking in on the knife at the web store. Would be really fun to see how the knife ”ages” in the kitchen. Will it have its own instagram account?


----------



## RockyBasel

DrEriksson said:


> Congrats for snatching that knife. I was not trying to buy it, but I could not stop checking in on the knife at the web store. Would be really fun to see how the knife ”ages” in the kitchen. Will it have its own instagram account?


Good idea. it deserves it. The knife was made for one of Robin’s friends who wanted more heel height. so I am really lucky I got it.


----------



## RockyBasel

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Thanks for the heads up, get to try this maker out...Heldqvist san mai gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 101935
> 
> 
> I really need to update my showcase thread.



This is stunning. The Swedes have knife-making in their blood, and the best steel on the planet in the ground


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

RockyBasel said:


> This is stunning. The Swedes have knife-making in their blood, and the best steel on the planet in the ground


No doubt. In the straight razor world, Swedish made razors are considered top notch, see CV Heljestrand.


----------



## tcmx3

RockyBasel said:


> Can
> 
> Can’t read the weight



the scale was off. weight is 260g



Wahnamhong said:


> Sorry for that.. Ah I see you got one with the fancy handles..  Still waiting for mine. (regular handle though...) Yours has the KS profile?



Yes. Very flat and VERY pointy

It's immediate taken a blue patina after cutting some stuff. Really like that.


----------



## captaincaed

Forty Ounce said:


> Dooooooo eeeeeeeeet!! The cladding usually has a bit of banding, fun to polish


Thank you! Will get to eeet soon!


----------



## Migraine

redisburning said:


> As I mentioned in that thread, the Mizuno talk cost me some money:








That's the PCPken handle I was talking about btw.


----------



## tcmx3

Migraine said:


> That's the PCPken handle I was talking about btw.



that's beautiful. and yes, very similar to mine, just some minor difference in the details.

I like the handle, fwiw. it's heavy and brings the balance of the knife backwards, which sounds bad, except that it ends right on the pinch instead of in front of it, which lightens it (a good thing IMO, for a knife that is basically a short 270).


----------



## McMan

Yup, you've seen the crusty bell pepper before... Too lazy to take a decent pic, so I'll just post the the stock photo from EE.
Took a flier on this one since it was $225. I thought that was a good deal.
Made by David Hoehler. Excellent F&F--really nicely sculpted handle (G10). Steel is Bohler-Udenholm N690, which I need to look into.
Waaaaaaaaaay more bellier curvier profile than I expected--basically a Wusthof profile--but looks like it'll be a fun change of pace.


----------



## zizirex

New Project knife. Hitohira Ren, Great base knife to make it good Cutter.
Wide-bevel, hefty (218g in store scale, 210g in my scale) 230mm, 49.6mm tall. Fit and finish not bad for the price. Definitely need to be sharpened OOTB. White 2.


----------



## Cloudsmoker

Here’s one, just to mix things up: Spyderco Spydiechef. I’m a BBQ guy, so the idea of a pocket knife that can be used in cooking is such a blast. I’m loving the size and shape of the blade. As you can see, had it 2 weeks and it’s already been worked hard.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Simon Herde from Germany:


----------



## DrEriksson

Cloudsmoker said:


> Here’s one, just to mix things up: Spyderco Spydiechef. I’m a BBQ guy, so the idea of a picket knife that can be used in cooking is such a blast. I’m loving the size and shape of the blade. As you can see, had it 2 weeks and it’s already been worked hard.



The Spydiechef is the knife I bring for kitchen tasks on shorts trips when it’s not suitable to bring a proper knife: forest walks, a few days away, and so on. Really good EDC for food stuff.


----------



## Iggy

DrEriksson said:


> The Spydiechef is the knife I bring for kitchen tasks on shorts trips when it’s not suitable to bring a proper knife: forest walks, a few days away, and so on. Really good EDC for food stuff.



Couldn't agree more... love mine. Had a lot of Spydies over the years. This one is definiately one of my favourites. 

Not really a cooking knife IMHO (an Opinel No. 8/9 will do just as good) but overall just a great EDC


----------



## DrEriksson

Iggy said:


> Couldn't agree more... love mine. Had a lot of Spydies over the years. This one is definiately one of my favourites.
> 
> Not really a cooking knife IMHO (an Opinel No. 8/9 will do just as good) but overall just a great EDC



Opinel 8 and 12 carbon are my other food knives. Not kidding. However, the Spydie is more suitable due to the steel and cleaning, and has kind of pushed out the Opinels. I’m also always a bit conscientious about the heel of the Opinels. Still, the 8 is my go to lime knife when making G&T.


----------



## tcmx3

DrEriksson said:


> Opinel 8 and 12 carbon are my other food knives. Not kidding. However, the Spydie is more suitable due to the steel and cleaning, and has kind of pushed out the Opinels. I’m also always a bit conscientious about the heel of the Opinels. Still, the 8 is my go to lime knife when making G&T.



the steel in the SpydieChef is, IMO, the best pocket knife metal on the market. it would only be middle tier if it were a traditional steel, but because it has all that level of performance AND is more or less rust proof, it's gotta be up near the top.

people have left it in orange juice and not even gotten light pitting. just unreal.


----------



## esoo

esoo said:


> That morning when you wake up, see the Instragram post, go to the web shop, still see a knife listed, check the exchange rate, decide to buy it, go though the cart to determine shipping, re-check the exchange, and click buy and actually get the blade.
> 
> Still a little stunned to have managed to just buy a Biggerson/Dalman....
> 
> I know pics or it didn't happen, but I'm going to wait until I actually get the blade - until then I think it just a waking dream.



Not sure when DHL started delivering on Sunday, but it wasn't a dream


----------



## RockyBasel

The knife is a dream though - great decision


----------



## juice

esoo said:


> Not sure when DHL started delivering on Sunday, but it wasn't a dream


Mah brother!


----------



## jonnachang

That’s a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## tchan001

Just a 210mm from HD.




Check out my gallery if you want to see more pictures of it.





Just a few good friends of tchan001


Yanick 270mm x 61mm 135Cr3 sanmai wrought iron gyuto with violet wood handle. Water quenched. Thickness: 4.9mm to 1.4mm Weight: 254 grams The wrought iron pattern is very subtle. https://yanick-knives.com/produit/gyuto-san-mai-wrought-iron-135cr3-handle-on-violet-wood/




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> Just a 210mm from HD.
> View attachment 102182
> 
> Check out my gallery if you want to see more pictures of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few good friends of tchan001
> 
> 
> Yanick 270mm x 61mm 135Cr3 sanmai wrought iron gyuto with violet wood handle. Water quenched. Thickness: 4.9mm to 1.4mm Weight: 254 grams The wrought iron pattern is very subtle. https://yanick-knives.com/produit/gyuto-san-mai-wrought-iron-135cr3-handle-on-violet-wood/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com



This is a Uber-unicorn! Congrats - amazing find


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Shig 210 arrived today. It looks good. Just handle a bit too long for a 210 knife. I might cut the last 10mm of the handle off.

180 gram
218 mm * 48 mm
Spine thickness is 6 mm at handle, 3.5 mm above the heel and 2.3 mm in the middle


----------



## RockyBasel

So, I got my Takada no Hamono from CKC blue 1 270 mm (53mm height)

The knife is gorgeous - but why does it have a rainbow liken color in the knife?

None of my other blue 1’s have this color

I am not sure you can see in the pics below


----------



## JayS20

RockyBasel said:


> So, I got my Takada no Hamono from CKC blue 1 270 mm (53mm height)
> 
> The knife is gorgeous - but why does it have a rainbow liken color in the knife?
> 
> None of my other blue 1’s have this color
> 
> I am not sure you can see in the pics belowView attachment 102274
> View attachment 102275
> View attachment 102276
> View attachment 102277


If you mean the colors, should be lacquer.
So take acetone and rub it off. Use different cotton balls to not smear it.


----------



## Chefget

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Shig 210 arrived today. It looks good. Just handle a bit too long for a 210 knife. I might cut the last 10mm of the handle off.
> 
> 180 gram
> 218 mm * 48 mm
> Spine thickness is 6 mm at handle, 3.5 mm above the heel and 2.3 mm in the middle
> View attachment 102269
> View attachment 102270
> View attachment 102271




Had to cut a bit of the handle off of mine; kept getting caught up the chef coat sleeve


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Shig 210 arrived today. It looks good. Just handle a bit too long for a 210 knife. I might cut the last 10mm of the handle off.
> 
> 180 gram
> 218 mm * 48 mm
> Spine thickness is 6 mm at handle, 3.5 mm above the heel and 2.3 mm in the middle
> View attachment 102269
> View attachment 102270
> View attachment 102271


I'd consider getting it rehandled with a custom. Its a prized knife, why not?

Recommendation: Dave Martell, the forum founder


----------



## RockyBasel

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Shig 210 arrived today. It looks good. Just handle a bit too long for a 210 knife. I might cut the last 10mm of the handle off.
> 
> 180 gram
> 218 mm * 48 mm
> Spine thickness is 6 mm at handle, 3.5 mm above the heel and 2.3 mm in the middle
> View attachment 102269
> View attachment 102270
> View attachment 102271



Great to see Shig rain continue! This is a Shig Kitaeji - that makes it an exceptional knife


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

RockyBasel said:


> Great to see Shig rain continue! This is a Shig Kitaeji - that makes it an exceptional knife


Yea...now my 2020 goal has been completed. I might need to find a Kato next.


----------



## RockyBasel

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Yea...now my 2020 goal has been completed. I might need to find a Kato next.



You could have got a Kato today from JNS - he had 2 of them online WH 240 K tip

They did not last long sadly


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

RockyBasel said:


> You could have got a Kato today from JNS - he had 2 of them online WH 240 K tip
> 
> They did not last long sadly


There is still one up.


----------



## RockyBasel

Unbelievable- you are right - he had 3-4 today on sale


----------



## YG420

Dan P. 270 Brisket killer with its prey. Wanted something a bit more sturdier than a suji for stuff like this.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Thanks for the heads up, get to try this maker out...Heldqvist san mai gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 101935
> 
> 
> I really need to update my showcase thread.


best deal in town, my heldqvist slays!


----------



## RockyBasel

Matt Zilliox said:


> best deal in town, my heldqvist slays!



And how do you find the food release? The pics look amazing


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Got a new Bazes. This thing is an absolute laser at 225mm. really thin grind, really sharp, light in the hand, wow.




Next to my other Bazes, totally different laser-like profile... different grind as well, there is a hollow forged in just above the bevel, very cool.




Hard to se the hollow grind, but very nicely rounded choil and thick (kinda long) ricasso leading to the brass bolster. this works for my smaller hands, but may feel dainty to some.





highly recommend this maker. the blades are fantastic and take a great edge.


----------



## friz

Matt Zilliox said:


> Got a new Bazes. This thing is an absolute laser at 225mm. really thin grind, really sharp, light in the hand, wow.
> View attachment 102343
> 
> Next to my other Bazes, totally different laser-like profile... different grind as well, there is a hollow forged in just above the bevel, very cool.
> View attachment 102344
> 
> Hard to se the hollow grind, but very nicely rounded choil and thick (kinda long) ricasso leading to the brass bolster. this works for my smaller hands, but may feel dainty to some.
> View attachment 102345
> 
> 
> highly recommend this maker. the blades are fantastic and take a great edge.


I have been watching these knives for quite some time. I haven't subscribe to his newsletter yet, which I believe that is the only way of purchasing?
Could you please share the price range these fall into?
Thank you!


----------



## parbaked

friz said:


> I haven't subscribe to his newsletter yet, which I believe that is the only way of purchasing?
> Could you please share the price range these fall into?


His knives show up on Eating Tools frequently.
There is one available now.
Here is a link so you can peruse past prices...





Search







www.eatingtools.com


----------



## friz

parbaked said:


> His knives show up on Eating Tools frequently.
> There is one available now.
> Here is a link so you can peruse past prices...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com


Thank you so much. I wasn't expecting these prices. Okay


----------



## RockyBasel

Matt Zilliox said:


> Got a new Bazes. This thing is an absolute laser at 225mm. really thin grind, really sharp, light in the hand, wow.
> View attachment 102343
> 
> Next to my other Bazes, totally different laser-like profile... different grind as well, there is a hollow forged in just above the bevel, very cool.
> View attachment 102344
> 
> Hard to se the hollow grind, but very nicely rounded choil and thick (kinda long) ricasso leading to the brass bolster. this works for my smaller hands, but may feel dainty to some.
> View attachment 102345
> 
> 
> highly recommend this maker. the blades are fantastic and take a great edge.



I love the looks of this knife of yours. Interesting how he can make an elegant and nimble and thin knife, at a time we seeing heavier knives. He seems true to his ethos. The 280 mm sumingashi on the eating is simply mind-blowing (in price too) 

Let us know how your other one is as well, as there seems to a big difference in the two knives.

Was that by design? Did you custom order, or get from retail


----------



## friz

RockyBasel said:


> I love the looks of this knife of yours. Interesting how he can make an elegant and nimble and thin knife, at a time we seeing heavier knives. He seems true to his ethos. The 280 mm sumingashi on the eating is simply mind-blowing (in price too)
> 
> Let us know how your other one is as well, as there seems to a big difference in the two knives.
> 
> Was that by design? Did you custom order, or get from retail


I can almost buy a Kato KU at that price haha


----------



## Matt Zilliox

friz said:


> I can almost buy a Kato KU at that price haha


you almost could, but would it cut as well or be as unique?


----------



## friz

Matt Zilliox said:


> you almost could, but would it cut as well or be as unique?


I didn't mean that. Is the opposite really. Moved by a disgust from a recent sale I write silly comments.


----------



## Brian Weekley

If the Gyuto, Suji’s and Yanigaba’s are the rock stars of the knife world, the pretty’s are the back-up singers. I recently took delivery of an Anryu 150 mm petty. Hammered finish, blue #2 core. 180mm x 32mm x 2.6mm. 82gms. Stainless cladding. I’m not normally a fan of stainless knives but it’s headed for a life in a marine environment so stainless seemed like a prudent choice. For awhile it’s destined to reside in my kitchen with my Takeda AS 145mm petty. I’ve had the Takeda petty for awhile. Aogami Blue Super core, soft iron cladding, karouchi finish. 148mm x 36mm x 1.4mm. 73gms. Both are wonderful knives. Easy to manage and maneuver. Great edge, easy to sharpen. They both may be 25 feet from glory but are indispensable in my kitchen.

Here’s a few pics.


----------



## DrEriksson

Different type of kitchen knife, but the knife that I think gets used most frequently. The only food related cutting with my old kiridashi was to shape ice for drinks. Otherwise a lot of box cutting, package opening and other small tasks in the kitchen.

Ni-mai kiridashi in damascus and 80crv2 by Heldqvist smide.


----------



## luther

Jean José Tritz 270x63mm TNT666


----------



## CatWithAHat

Looking forward for this one to arrive at my house asap!


----------



## thebradleycrew

luther said:


> Jean José Tritz 270x63mm TNT666


I'll buy it. Oh, wait, this isn't BST.  Gorgeous.


----------



## mc2442

Today at 1:29 PM

New
Add bookmark
#19,833



> luther said:
> Jean José Tritz 270x63mm TNT666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...


I'll buy it. Oh, wait, this isn't BST.  Gorgeous

I had the same initial thought


----------



## juice

luther said:


> Jean José Tritz 270x63mm TNT666


Nice images


----------



## BazookaJoe

DrEriksson said:


> Different type of kitchen knife, but the knife that I think gets used most frequently. The only food related cutting with my old kiridashi was to shape ice for drinks. Otherwise a lot of box cutting, package opening and other small tasks in the kitchen.
> 
> Ni-mai kiridashi in damascus and 80crv2 by Heldqvist smide.
> 
> View attachment 102418
> 
> View attachment 102419
> 
> View attachment 102420
> 
> View attachment 102421
> 
> View attachment 102422


Thought I was the only one! Yours is much nicer, but I EDC this D2 kiridashi. Took me some time with coarse diamond stones to get the edge geometry straightened out but I'm pretty happy with it now.


----------



## DrEriksson

BazookaJoe said:


> Thought I was the only one! Yours is much nicer, but I EDC this D2 kiridashi. Took me some time with coarse diamond stones to get the edge geometry straightened out but I'm pretty happy with it now.



Nice one. I might polish mine a bit, but it doesn’t feel that important as it will be used for all sorts of tasks. I think the kiridashi is rather hard to maintain, despite its “simple” looks, so good work with yours!

I was not sure if it belongs here, but it is a kitchen knife.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Snagged that big Watanabe cleaver from @thebradleycrew on BST:










It's awesome. Impressively nimble for its size, and the cladding is gorgeous.


----------



## RockyBasel

DrEriksson said:


> Different type of kitchen knife, but the knife that I think gets used most frequently. The only food related cutting with my old kiridashi was to shape ice for drinks. Otherwise a lot of box cutting, package opening and other small tasks in the kitchen.
> 
> Ni-mai kiridashi in damascus and 80crv2 by Heldqvist smide.
> 
> I think Kiridashi are great “objet d’art” that are also functional
> 
> I have a kogatana or two 1 Yoshikane kiridashi - just curious what to use it for
> 
> My kogatana comes in real handy for opening DHL knife packages


----------



## DrEriksson

I use it all the time. Opened a bag of potato wedges recently, cut some cardboard yesterday... It’s something every day.


----------



## RockyBasel

where do you typically keep yours - kitchen or some tool-box?


----------



## 0x0x

Mazaki with custom handle


----------



## DrEriksson

RockyBasel said:


> where do you typically keep yours - kitchen or some tool-box?



On the knife block. Smack back in the middle of the kitchen. Sorry for messy pick, quick snap for a chat recently.


----------



## JayS20

DrEriksson said:


> On the knife block. Smack back in the middle of the kitchen. Sorry for messy pick, quick snap for a chat recently.
> 
> View attachment 102534


You definitely like your Swedish brethren.
I'm on 4(4.5) Swedish makers right now, at least 2 will follow.


----------



## RockyBasel

After 1 use, light patina showing- my favorite Swedish maker right now. I think @DrEriksson wikl agree


----------



## damiano

0x0x said:


> Mazaki with custom handle


Nice looking knife! Where did you get it from?


----------



## JAKsQandBrew

Just picked these 2 up from a fellow fourm member. 


Top: Dalman 240 gyuto/Sujihiki hybrid. AEB-L
Bottom: Rodrigue 240 gyuto CPM-154

Rodrigue will get daily home use.
Dalman I'm going to try out as a slicer. I have a brisket in the fridge waiting for its smoke bath.


----------



## KO88

Gott Evan in hands. Just prepared one dinner a d it was sweet!


----------



## tchan001

Isasmedjan 247mm gyuto


----------



## msk

I can take pictures outside?

ShiHan stainless clad 52100 240mm













Also got my Toyama 240mm back from Cody Paul.

















Both were absolute pleasures to deal with.

Aaaaand choil shot comparison. The Toyama is a better cutter, but the food release on the ShiHan when cutting potatoes is insane.


----------



## 0x0x

Wahnamhong said:


> Nice looking knife! Where did you get it from?



Thanks! I bought it used, but was purchased from the previous owner at Cleancut. Handle is golden rain/black horn.

Cheers


----------



## 0x0x

tchan001 said:


> Isasmedjan 247mm gyuto
> View attachment 102598



Beautiful!
How dou you like the Isasmedjan so far?


----------



## tchan001

I like it a lot, but just received it so haven't had a chance to try it out.


----------



## DrEriksson

Not a new knife, but a new handle. I wanted purple heart and wa, and asked for something fun and he added metal spacers and resin/stone dust. The handle maker is bladesknifesandstuff on instagram. He was nice to deal with. The knife is a 22 cm honyaki from Smedja Aspen in 26c3.


















If someone knows a good cleaning firm for kitchen scales, I'm all ears.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Nice ShiHan above me! Here is another one. I picked up this 270 stainless clad from Jon because I just can’t have iron in this new kitchen i’m in. Came with a slight weird defect near the tip, not sure what happened. Jon is Jon though and like always, went above and beyond in the customer service department. I will always be a JKI customer. This knife is awesome. Not too heavy, great grind, nice slight taper, and the handle and edge guard are gorgeous. Wish I could have edge guards like this for all my knives.


----------



## lemeneid

馬車馬


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

lemeneid said:


> 馬車馬
> 
> View attachment 102674


Is that one of those Katos?


----------



## M1k3

lemeneid said:


> 馬車馬
> 
> View attachment 102674


Noice Carriage Horse


----------



## DitmasPork

Just in. Gesshin Hinoura Ajikataya, 216 x 48.5 mm. Sooo stoked.


----------



## AT5760

@DitmasPork do you have a weight by chance? I didn’t see measurements up at JKI. 

Please share your thoughts once you break it in!


----------



## DitmasPork

AT5760 said:


> @DitmasPork do you have a weight by chance? I didn’t see measurements up at JKI.
> 
> Please share your thoughts once you break it in!



I don't have a scale. It's definitely a mid-weight.


----------



## Southpaw

Stamp my ticket into the Kitaeji club baby! With the most minimum admission entry: 135mm petty


----------



## HerMajestyTheQueenOfFunk

Second member of a growing family showed up today! Pictures cannot do this mirror finish justice. It's so good looking I almost don't want to use it.
160mm Takayuki VG10 Kengata Santoku. Not the sharpest out of the box, but it will do nicely for a home cook.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

DitmasPork said:


> Just in. Gesshin Hinoura Ajikataya, 216 x 48.5 mm. Sooo stoked.
> 
> View attachment 102694
> 
> View attachment 102696
> 
> View attachment 102697


Ohhh how I long to have one of these in a petty knife. Or even a long gyuto.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Southpaw said:


> Stamp my ticket into the Kitaeji club baby! With the most minimum admission entry: 135mm pettyView attachment 102702
> View attachment 102704


Oh wow man, I used to have one of these a long time ago, haven't seen one in ages.


----------



## DitmasPork

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Ohhh how I long to have one of these in a petty knife. Or even a long gyuto.


Cheers. I’m actually looking for another petty.


----------



## cotedupy

Fun day in Sydney yesterday. Managed to resist buying something really beautiful at K&S, but did pick up this large slicer at Leung Tim, about 230x120mm I guess. The cool wavy lines unfortunately are just the weird lighting in our hipster hotel, tho I wouldn't rule out putting some kind of patina on at some point.


----------



## M1k3

cotedupy said:


> View attachment 102746


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Ok, I have quite a few coming, some notably unicorns, or at least hard to get.

First up is Black Lotus knives 230mm damascus...love the geometry here.














Next up is Xerxes-Knives, a 240mm chef











Finally, a 210mm Toyama nakiri











A few more in the coming days...


----------



## friz

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Ok, I have quite a few coming, some notably unicorns, or at least hard to get.
> 
> First up is Black Lotus knives 230mm damascus...love the geometry here.
> View attachment 102756
> View attachment 102757
> View attachment 102759
> View attachment 102760
> 
> 
> Next up is Xerxes-Knives, a 240mm chef
> View attachment 102761
> View attachment 102762
> View attachment 102763
> 
> 
> Finally, a 210mm Toyama nakiri
> View attachment 102765
> View attachment 102766
> View attachment 102767
> 
> 
> A few more in the coming days...


Lovely. What's your job?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

friz said:


> Lovely. What's your job?


Good question. I'm retired military, and formerly worked as a compliance officer and project manager for major financial firm. I'm in school now. I'm 43 and have invested well in my life (considering I had zero assets at 19). I've just sold my other house in Colorado so that helps pay for things, along with my pension. I assume that's what you want to know?


----------



## friz

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Good question. I'm retired military, and formerly worked as a compliance officer and project manager for major financial firm. I'm in school now. I'm 43 and have invested well in my life (considering I had zero assets at 19). I've just sold my other house in Colorado so that helps pay for things, along with my pension. I assume that's what you want to know?


I am just jealous.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

friz said:


> I am just jealous.


I'm not rich, far from it. Just not a druggie or alchy.


----------



## friz

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I'm not rich, far from it. Just not a druggie or alchy.


I love your knives.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

friz said:


> I love your knives.


Thanks a bunch...I really need to update my gallery...I think it may surprise some people here.


----------



## tcmx3

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Good question. I'm retired military, and formerly worked as a compliance officer and project manager for major financial firm. I'm in school now. I'm 43 and have invested well in my life (considering I had zero assets at 19). I've just sold my other house in Colorado so that helps pay for things, along with my pension. I assume that's what you want to know?



retired military, PM and back in school? you must have the patience of a saint.

I did PM work for a few months between two stats jobs out of coincidence. if I never do it again, I would not shed a single tear. I had a wonderful mentor and it still wasnt enough. I found it harder than anything else I've ever done, with a level of frustration far beyond graduate school even.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

tcmx3 said:


> retired military, PM and back in school? you must have the patience of a saint.
> 
> I did PM work for a few months between two stats jobs out of coincidence. if I never do it again, I would not shed a single tear. I had a wonderful mentor and it still wasnt enough. I found it harder than anything else I've ever done, with a level of frustration far beyond graduate school even.


I agree, was not to my liking. I oversaw a global HR program and missed managing my team of investigators. Wouldn't do it again, and I'm a PMI member.

I do have the patience (not sure of a saint though). I've managed as many as 115, so that has its own stress. I'm just a graduate student now, no stress at all.


----------



## Southpaw

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Ok, I have quite a few coming, some notably unicorns, or at least hard to get.
> 
> First up is Black Lotus knives 230mm damascus...love the geometry here.
> View attachment 102756
> View attachment 102757
> View attachment 102759
> View attachment 102760
> 
> 
> Next up is Xerxes-Knives, a 240mm chef
> View attachment 102761
> View attachment 102762
> View attachment 102763
> 
> 
> Finally, a 210mm Toyama nakiri
> View attachment 102765
> View attachment 102766
> View attachment 102767
> 
> 
> A few more in the coming days...


I guess I’ll be buying the beer if we ever meet in Harrisburg hahaha


----------



## Southpaw

For those wondering, Black Lotus is on an 18 month wait, so if u want one, get behind me on the waiting list


----------



## Illyria

Finally joined the Watanabe Pro nakiri club.

Super, super impressed by it. 

Just need to make it a new handle so I don't have to look at the plastic ferrule.


----------



## kennyc

a bit ho-hum for this crowd i think but i'm still enthusiastic  Moritaka 270gyuto and 240gyuto

A few firsts for me:
-traditional Japanese maker (previously Miyabi, Shun)
-Wa handle (haven't had any extended sessions yet - will withhold judgement for now)
-spine not in line with handle (this is definitely taking some getting used to!)
-Saber grind
-Aogami 2

I'm still trying to overcome some trepidation about the non-seamless handle - even the right-angle bolster to tang interface on the zKramer took me a while to get used to


----------



## KO88

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Good question. I'm retired military, and formerly worked as a compliance officer and project manager for major financial firm. I'm in school now. I'm 43 and have invested well in my life (considering I had zero assets at 19). I've just sold my other house in Colorado so that helps pay for things, along with my pension. I assume that's what you want to know?


Where did you fly for your free ticket?  

ps. awsome knives - I love the Toyama nakiri - is it carbon clad?


----------



## Southpaw

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Ok, I have quite a few coming, some notably unicorns, or at least hard to get.
> 
> First up is Black Lotus knives 230mm damascus...love the geometry here.
> View attachment 102756
> View attachment 102757
> View attachment 102759
> View attachment 102760
> 
> 
> Next up is Xerxes-Knives, a 240mm chef
> View attachment 102761
> View attachment 102762
> View attachment 102763
> 
> 
> Finally, a 210mm Toyama nakiri
> View attachment 102765
> View attachment 102766
> View attachment 102767
> 
> 
> A few more in the coming days...


The xerxes looks like the profile from murderous affairs lol


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> Isasmedjan 247mm gyuto
> View attachment 102598


Handle looks stunning! I want it!


----------



## RockyBasel

msk said:


> I can take pictures outside?
> 
> ShiHan stainless clad 52100 240mm
> View attachment 102607
> 
> View attachment 102609
> 
> View attachment 102608
> 
> 
> Also got my Toyama 240mm back from Cody Paul.
> 
> View attachment 102610
> 
> View attachment 102611
> 
> View attachment 102612
> 
> View attachment 102613
> 
> Both were absolute pleasures to deal with.
> 
> Aaaaand choil shot comparison. The Toyama is a better cutter, but the food release on the ShiHan when cutting potatoes is insane.
> 
> View attachment 102614



Toyama


----------



## RockyBasel

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Ok, I have quite a few coming, some notably unicorns, or at least hard to get.
> 
> First up is Black Lotus knives 230mm damascus...love the geometry here.
> View attachment 102756
> View attachment 102757
> View attachment 102759
> View attachment 102760
> 
> 
> Next up is Xerxes-Knives, a 240mm chef
> View attachment 102761
> View attachment 102762
> View attachment 102763
> 
> 
> Finally, a 210mm Toyama nakiri
> View attachment 102765
> View attachment 102766
> View attachment 102767
> 
> 
> A few more in the coming days...



Them knives reel Purdy

Seriously, stunning stuff. Congrats on landing these beauties amidst the shark feeding frenzy!

I want to hear more about how they cut - even a brief description. But keep sending more pics


----------



## Matt Zilliox

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Thanks a bunch...I really need to update my gallery...I think it may surprise some people here.


please do, i need to do the same once my sexy new addition arrives!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Southpaw said:


> I guess I’ll be buying the beer if we ever meet in Harrisburg hahaha


Nah, I still drink but my meds (still on them since my accident) make me get drunk fast!


----------



## drsmp

Purchased an older 210 Halcyon Forge Gyuto off BST - more like a workhorse Santoku at 250gm. Using templates from more modern HF gyutos I used a dremel to reprofile the tang/heel and a small belt sander to reprofile the tip. Then guided by ********* I used a caliper to match the measurements of my 230 HF and thinned the blade on waterstones. Finally I polished with fingerstones, a light etch with very dilute FeCl ,a final polish with sunshine cloth and sharpened to 6K. Last step was to sand the handle to get more taper and freshen it up, finished with a light coat of tru-oil , then axe wash and buff. The knife is now 12 grams lighter


----------



## drsmp

HF project with some killer patina


----------



## alterwisser

Swedish one night stand, cheating on Dalman with Axel A


----------



## Robert Lavacca

drsmp said:


> HF project with some killer patina
> View attachment 102824
> View attachment 102825
> View attachment 102826
> View attachment 102827
> View attachment 102828


If you don’t mind me asking, i’m just curious what was the last stone you used before fingerstones.


----------



## RockyBasel

250 mm heel to tip
236 gm
55 mm heel height

I love it! So lucky I got it


----------



## dafox

Akifusa srs15 210 and 240 gyutos.


----------



## drsmp

@Robert Lavacca 
Last bench stone used on the HF project was an Arashiyama 1000. It’s doesn’t produce much slurry and wears really slowly. It gives great contrast on wrought iron. I like the contrast from this bench stone so much that I’ve used a Dremel and cutting wheel to cut slivers off the ends of the bench stone to make finger stones. The last finger stones were a couple types of Uchi from @soigne_west


----------



## ChrisL45

Alder26 said:


> How do you like the SK steel? I often really like the cheap SK steel knives, they hold an edge really well!


I actually really like it a lot. This is my first time using anything with SK. Mostly I have been using stainless Mac and Shun knives. I do have a Shun Blue which I tend to leave at home because I worry about taking such an expensive knife to work. I do like the Blue though. After using the Masakane for a while I used one of my Macs just because we were going to be busier, and I didn't want to worry about a carbon steel blade. What I noticed was that the Mac felt deader, if that makes any sense. I'm considering buying a second one to have as a backup. The biggest adjustment has been dealing with the 80/20 grind rather than 50/50.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

drsmp said:


> @Robert Lavacca
> Last bench stone used on the HF project was an Arashiyama 1000. It’s doesn’t produce much slurry and wears really slowly. It gives great contrast on wrought iron. I like the contrast from this bench stone so much that I’ve used a Dremel and cutting wheel to cut slivers off the ends of the bench stone to make finger stones. The last finger stones were a couple types of Uchi from @soigne_west


Wow! That’s a light polish for a synth. I know you used fingerstones but still. Nice man! Good to know. I never tried the arashiyama 1k. Maybe I should.


----------



## tchan001

alterwisser said:


> Swedish one night stand, cheating on Dalman with Axel A


Dalman wants a divorce. Put them on BST. LOL


----------



## drsmp

@Robert Lavacca 
The coarsest stone I have is a Chosera 400 so the scratches from thinning mostly cleared up with King 800 then I went to the A 1K. The Fingerstones really cleaned it up. I also use hard felt pads with the stone slurry to polish before going to next bench stone. Kevin says I need a coarser stone next time, I told him I’d send the next knife that needs major thinning to him and his big ass belt sander!


----------



## drsmp

Also I spend a few minutes thinning or polishing on the long edge of the stone going in a tip to heel/heel to tip direction then the felt pad with slurry in same direction before moving to the next stone. Plus keeping the stones really flat. This seems to give a nice finish.


----------



## wombat

I joined the Denka club. 210mm. Yes I know the sticker is still on the handle, it's coming off today. Used it a few times already, great cutter.


----------



## Hanmak17

KO88 said:


> Gott Evan in hands. Just prepared one dinner a d it was sweet!
> View attachment 102573
> View attachment 102574
> View attachment 102575


These are awesome knifes, congrats!


----------



## spaceconvoy

Itsuo Doi 240mm gyuto in blue 2. I had posted a picture of the blade earlier, keyaki handle from Cleancut arrived this week and I did a few modifications before installing it. Sawed off the buffalo horn endcap, then sanded the half-octo profile down to a smooth curve, turning it into almost an ambidextrous D-handle. Also modified the tang hole so the handle would be more inline with the spine, and reground the machi to make it look less weird. Looks so much better to my eyes than the stock version at Togo, worth all the effort.


----------



## RockyBasel

Doi - Would love to hear more about this knife - keep us posted


----------



## EShin

RockyBasel said:


> View attachment 102854
> View attachment 102855
> View attachment 102856
> 
> 
> 
> 250 mm heel to tip
> 236 gm
> 55 mm heel height
> 
> I love it! So lucky I got it



Congrats! Already tried it?

I wonder where do you store all these knives (while keeping your wife happy)? Maybe you should open a knife showroom - google "jikko sakai" and "jikko umeda" for inspiration.


----------



## RockyBasel

others on the forum have many more and far better knives than me

This is my first 240 mm Kato WH Gyuto - not used it yet - tomorrow I cook for the family!

I just keep them all in the kitchen in a high cabinet that only I can reach

Do you have one too?


----------



## tcmx3

RockyBasel said:


> others on the forum have many more and far better knives than me
> 
> This is my first 240 mm Kato WH Gyuto - not used it yet - tomorrow I cook for the family!
> 
> I just keep them all in the kitchen in a high cabinet that only I can reach
> 
> Do you have one too?



Id rather have someone to cook for that I cared about than have a lot of knives. 

Cant wait to see that K-tip in the patina thread


----------



## Slim278

Got this one today. Any info someone may have on it would be appreciated.


----------



## RockyBasel

tcmx3 said:


> Id rather have someone to cook for that I cared about than have a lot of knives.
> 
> Cant wait to see that K-tip in the patina thread



I have those too - someone to care about - I cook for them using my knives. That’s how I justify my knives - so I can cook better for my loved ones - haha


----------



## soigne_west

RockyBasel said:


> View attachment 102854
> View attachment 102855
> View attachment 102856
> 
> 
> 
> 250 mm heel to tip
> 236 gm
> 55 mm heel height
> 
> I love it! So lucky I got it



Personal opinion here but I think these are soo ugly.


----------



## RockyBasel

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder my friend

I have not heard Kato’s knives being described as “ugly”, but in this forum, all opinions are welcome  i

Have you tried them before? They are special in the hand - unique weight and balance


----------



## Geigs

Won the Raquin lottery. 315 Monster Gyuto incoming, described by Bryan as his favourite big gyuto he's made.


----------



## RockyBasel

Geigs said:


> Won the Raquin lottery. 315 Monster Gyuto incoming, described by Bryan as his favourite big gyuto he's made.





I just don’t know the emotions I am feeling

I put my hat in the ring as well

Glad you got it. Congrats and what a thrill to have won this lottery!


----------



## marc4pt0

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Thanks a bunch...I really need to update my gallery...I think it may surprise some people here.



Do it. I dare you...


----------



## marc4pt0

Jiro 225 gyuto:


----------



## Gregmega

Slim278 said:


> Got this one today. Any info someone may have on it would be appreciated.



Looks like an old CCK Cleaver


----------



## Gregmega

marc4pt0 said:


> Jiro 225 gyuto:
> 
> 
> View attachment 102951


Is this new? Coulda sworn you had one already?


----------



## marc4pt0

@Gregmega That was a larger western handle one with his current lower tip profile. This one just came in a couple days ago. More pointed profile like he has done in the past. This one in particular is really knocking my socks off


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Recent BST purchases (thx Jamie/Bradleycrew) 





[URL='https://i.imgur.com/Hm1zY77.jpg%5b/img']



[URL='https://i.imgur.com/Hm1zY77.jpg%5b/img']
 







[URL='https://i.imgur.com/Hm1zY77.jpg%5b/img']



[URL='https://i.imgur.com/Hm1zY77.jpg%5b/img']





Plus a cute little oyster schucker in damasteel (not BST)

[URL='https://i.imgur.com/Hm1zY77.jpg%5b/img']



[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Decent pic's of the Maumasi showing the saya details ....





[URL='https://i.imgur.com/Hm1zY77.jpg%5b/img']



[URL='https://i.imgur.com/Hm1zY77.jpg%5b/img']



[URL='https://i.imgur.com/Hm1zY77.jpg%5b/img']



[URL='https://i.imgur.com/Hm1zY77.jpg%5b/img']



[URL='https://i.imgur.com/Hm1zY77.jpg%5b/img']



[URL='https://i.imgur.com/Hm1zY77.jpg%5b/img']


[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Very happy to have some Oz representation finally ...

Oatley in SS san mai (Vtoku2)












Mert outdid himself on this one for me ... damasteel











Group w/ saya's


----------



## daddy yo yo

marc4pt0 said:


> Jiro 225 gyuto:
> 
> 
> View attachment 102951


This is the first Jiro I see that I like... Congrats!


----------



## tchan001

Bought another pack of Kryptoniter which arrived today. Came with a free 240mm aebl knife in the package. Can't get enough of this Swedish candy. So addictive and yet so hard to buy from this maker.


----------



## Southpaw

daddy yo yo said:


> This is the first Jiro I see that I like... Congrats!


That’s what I thought too


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> Bought another pack of Kryptoniter which arrived today. Came with a free 240mm aebl knife in the package. Can't get enough of this Swedish candy. So addictive and yet so hard to buy from this maker.
> View attachment 103075



Nothing beats the Dalman aesthetic and performance! Congrats yet again


----------



## alterwisser

Old German steel with new Austrian handle


----------



## RockyBasel

Looks like it means business. , but beautiful 

Which maker is this?


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> Looks like it means business. , but beautiful
> 
> Which maker is this?



I have no idea. Some vintage old German meat cleaver, Benjamin Kamon put a simple new handle on ...


----------



## RockyBasel

alterwisser said:


> I have no idea. Some vintage old German meat cleaver, Benjamin Kamon put a simple new handle on ...


Sounds destructive, I like it


----------



## daddy yo yo

Good even for chopping small trees, make firewood, I bet!


----------



## tchan001

Hello Kippington


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Oh boy
250mm of wrought and 125sc goodness.


----------



## tcmx3

Well I was going to have two to post today, but USPS had other plans -_-

I got this table with the intent to restore it but uh, I dont have time lmao.


----------



## TSF415

tchan001 said:


> Hello Kippington
> View attachment 103113


What are they?


----------



## M1k3

TSF415 said:


> What are they?


Knives


----------



## spaceconvoy

Must be an autocorrect mistake, pretty sure they meant "Hello Kitty"


----------



## TSF415

M1k3 said:


> Knives



I heard about this maker one time. Any more specifics on the type of knife? Are these ones specifically designed to open coconuts?


----------



## M1k3

TSF415 said:


> I heard about this maker one time. Any more specifics on the type of knife? Are these ones specifically designed to open coconuts?


He's a parrot owner. Knife made of metal. Not specifically for coconut but will work.


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> He's a parrot owner


A Bolivian parrot, no less. Although they're not swallows, which are the workhorses for carrying coconuts.


----------



## tchan001

TSF415 said:


> I heard about this maker one time. Any more specifics on the type of knife? Are these ones specifically designed to open coconuts?


Check my gallery




__





Just a few good friends of tchan001


Yanick 270mm x 61mm 135Cr3 sanmai wrought iron gyuto with violet wood handle. Water quenched. Thickness: 4.9mm to 1.4mm Weight: 254 grams The wrought iron pattern is very subtle. https://yanick-knives.com/produit/gyuto-san-mai-wrought-iron-135cr3-handle-on-violet-wood/




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Finally getting one of these...again.

Shigefusa kitaeji 270mm gyuto


----------



## RockyBasel

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Finally getting one of these...again.
> 
> Shigefusa kitaeji 270mm gyuto
> 
> View attachment 103374
> View attachment 103375
> View attachment 103376
> View attachment 103377
> View attachment 103378


Maksim has them up today. Congrats! Well done - he has several of these beauties up for sale.
What a gorgeous knife - and the price easily could have been higher 

and there will be one or two more - as he has not taken it down yet

240 Shig kitaeji Deba also up for sale


----------



## RockyBasel

Kitaeji Deba still available


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

RockyBasel said:


> 240 Shig kitaeji Deba also up for sale


Yes sir, see the shig thread.


----------



## RockyBasel

It’s raining Shigs! If the 270 Kasumi is any indication, the Shig Kitaeji is going to be a knock-out!

hats off to Maksim - the only guy on the planet that gives people a reasonable chance at getting a Shig Kitaeji 270 or a Kato WH


----------



## KO88

Hanmak17 said:


> These are awesome knifes, congrats!


Must say total killer. Nimble falls through carrots like you want it


----------



## RockyBasel

MontezumaBoy said:


> Very happy to have some Oz representation finally ...
> 
> Oatley in SS san mai (Vtoku2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mert outdid himself on this one for me ... damasteel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group w/ saya's


Amazing knives and expensive knives


----------



## Alder26

Couple of frenchies came in this week. First Raquin, but it’s my second Gravier. Makes me want a 240 kitchen tractor. The Gravier is outstanding as always, very excited to see how it cuts compared to my 250mm
Raquin is 213X52
Gravier is 225x57


----------



## Gimmextra

New nakiri


----------



## 0x0x

Gimmextra said:


> New nakiri



Have fun


----------



## RockyBasel

Gimmextra said:


> New nakiri


Looks like a Y Kato


----------



## RockyBasel

0x0x said:


> Have fun


Looks like a Y Kato Nakiri


----------



## 0x0x

RockyBasel said:


> Looks like a Y Kato Nakiri



Haha you should know ;-) Thanks again!


----------



## marc4pt0

tcmx3 said:


> Well I was going to have two to post today, but USPS had other plans -_-
> 
> I got this table with the intent to restore it but uh, I dont have time lmao.
> 
> View attachment 103152



whatever this is, I’m liking it. The Nine? Shihan?


----------



## tcmx3

marc4pt0 said:


> whatever this is, I’m liking it. The Nine? Shihan?



KNS Mazaki Ku 240


----------



## inferno

wow this thread is now on page 666. the number of the devil!!!


----------



## tcmx3

yoshikane off the bst and a ZKramer that Zwilling was kind enough to send me with the worst ground tip Ive ever seen such that I may practice my tip fixing skills! (luckily it wasnt too hard as I just got a new diamond plate in today)


----------



## Robert Lavacca

tcmx3 said:


> yoshikane off the bst and a ZKramer that Zwilling was kind enough to send me with the worst ground tip Ive ever seen such that I may practice my tip fixing skills! (luckily it wasnt too hard as I just got a new diamond plate in today)
> 
> View attachment 103405


That yoshi is absolutely awesome. I really need to pick up a 240. Great budget knives.


----------



## marc4pt0

tcmx3 said:


> KNS Mazaki Ku 240



What? That looks totally different than the ones I have.


----------



## tcmx3

marc4pt0 said:


> What? That looks totally different than the ones I have.



It's probably just the lighting. You can barely even tell it has a blonde horn in my image.

Mine looks very much like the one in the pictures at KNS, albeit my kurouchi appears to be a bit darker and more visually interesting. The profile is dead on to the one in the images though.


----------



## marc4pt0

tcmx3 said:


> It's probably just the lighting. You can barely even tell it has a blonde horn in my image.
> 
> Mine looks very much like the one in the pictures at KNS, albeit my kurouchi appears to be a bit darker and more visually interesting. The profile is dead on to the one in the images though.



maybe it’s the angle of the pic, but it looks taller and more pointed than the two i have. Mine are 210 and 240. I converted the handles on mine, rounded them into d handle on one and the other a double d, then torched them.


----------



## tcmx3

marc4pt0 said:


> maybe it’s the angle of the pic, but it looks taller and more pointed than the two i have. Mine are 210 and 240. I converted the handles on mine, rounded them into d handle on one and the other a double d, then torched them.




ok our ku looks the same but yes my 240 appears a fair bit pointier than your 240.

you have a ton of killer knives on your IG.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

inferno said:


> wow this thread is now on page 666. the number of the devil!!!


I'm not posting anything on this page, it'll always somehow be dull.


----------



## marc4pt0

tcmx3 said:


> ok our ku looks the same but yes my 240 appears a fair bit pointier than your 240.
> 
> you have a ton of killer knives on your IG.



ok good. So I’m not far off on this one. I’m digging that more pointed profile for sure


----------



## kpham12

Itsuo Doi Blue 2 Ironclad 240 mm gyuto
246x54 mm
260 g
3.1 mm at handle (above machi gap), 3.0 mm at heel, 2.5 mm at the middle, 1.2 mm at 1 cm from the tip
Hand-laminated sanmai construction
Purchased from Carbon Knife Co

Saw another Doi posted here a couple days ago, so I thought I’d post this in solidarity. Since selling my Mazaki a few months ago, I’ve missed having a full carbon workhorse in rotation. Wanted a Watanabe/Toyama ironclad for a while now, but they’re hard to come by these days and my stainless clad Watanabe falls solidly into the middleweight category. I agonized back and forth between this Doi, the KS style Doi from CKTG or a Mizuno DX, but in the end, the added weight and heel height won me over.














Choil




Spine




Balance point




Profile









Bonus points for the cool stamp

Been using this thing for a couple weeks now and I think I’ve gotten a good feel for it. Clearly already a heavy knife, the stock handle is a bit anorexic, narrower and lighter than any standard octagonal ho wood handle I’ve held before. In conjunction with the machi gap, this pushes the balance point to right in front of the 4th character of the Doi stamp, making this the most forward balanced of any knife I’ve owned, right on the edge of being unwieldy. While thin enough behind the edge, the overall grind is very substantial and nicely convexed on both sides from spine to edge, with a pronounced right side bias (sorry lefties). Unlike the KS style Doi gyuto from CKTG, distal taper here is almost nonexistent and the tip could stand to shed some weight. 

Despite not ghosting through onions horizontally, the tip still slides through surprisingly well with just a tiny bit of lift. On soft product, the Doi absolutely plows through, with the weight and forward balance doing all the work. Tested it on carrots, apples, sweet potatoes and yucca and while it does face some resistance from dense produce overall, the grind does an excellent job of preventing any dead stop wedging. Additionally, the stiffer spine and solid construction really give the confidence to muscle through taller foods while the cutting feel is still pretty smooth for such a hefty knife. Edge retention is somewhere in the neighborhood of my Watanabe, maybe not quite as hard, but accounting for the Doi’s extra weight and how much more heavy handed I am with it than my Wat, I figure it’s pretty close. Great balance of food separation and release, as expected from the asymmetric convex grind. Nice all around profile, not as flat as it looks, but with a decent flat by the heel and a gentle curve to the tip. Cladding is less reactive than my Mazaki. Spine is eased some and choil is chamfered.

All in all, this thing is a thoroughbred workhorse. An excellent piece of craftsmanship by Itsuo Doi and the sharpener, Mitsuo Yamatsuka. I think a little thinning right behind the edge and some extra work around the tip area will really make this knife sing, but in the meantime, it’s like driving a tank; a bit heavy and lacking in nuance, but authoritative and totally bulletproof, able to roll over anything you put in front of it and come out the other end unscathed.

Thanks to @Brian Weekley and @Twigg for answering my questions about Doi knives.


----------



## Jason183

Beautiful knife


----------



## dafox

Cleancut Kashima Sanjo 
180 nakiri
240 gyuto


----------



## Brian Weekley

I’m very happy that you are pleased with your Itsuo Doi Gyuto. I am a fan of his knives and after our discussions I actually picked up two more of his knives. I’ll post them in a bit to follow your posting example. Congratulations for scoring a great blade.


----------



## Brian Weekley

A couple of weeks ago I got the opportunity to pick up a 270mm Hinoura River Jump. I’m normally not drawn to unicorns. Hinoura’s River Jump fell into a bit of a different category. Apart from being a master knife-smith Hinoura has perfected a technique to twist his damascus blade into a unique form. One can’t argue the skill. Whether that implies that you should pay a premium price to add it to your collection. I did.

Upon receipt I have to admit being more impressed than I thought I would be. It’s a substantial blade ... more workhorse than laser. It’s balance is substantially blade heavy. I don’t mind that ... it’s not that it will be a daily user. Nominally a 270mm Gyuto. White #2 Damascus forged by Tsukasa Hinoura Actual blade length is 262mm depth ... 50mm 62 HRC. 4.69x3.45x3.2mm thickness at the heel, mid and 1” from the tip. 266gms. Magnolia wood and water buffalo horn collar. F&f is excellent and suitable for the knife. The handle is a disappointment, but is easy to change.

I asked my family if they had a preference for a meal to be used to welcome the River Jump to the family. As we have turned into a late fall the family was unanimous in their wish for a Seven Layer Supper. Seven layers it is. Here’s a few pics of the knife in action.





.


----------



## CiderBear

dafox said:


> Cleancut Kashima Sanjo
> 180 nakiri
> 240 gyuto


I'd love to hear how those stack up against your Wakui, Kochi and Gengetsu (I can't remember which ones you have)


----------



## marc4pt0

@Brian Weekley that River Jump is a BEAST


----------



## dafox

CiderBear said:


> I'd love to hear how those stack up against your Wakui, Kochi and Gengetsu (I can't remember which ones you have)


Will do


----------



## mc2442

That River Jump is beautiful, and the pictures as well!


----------



## Jason183

That River Jump looks so cool


----------



## TSF415

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 103479
> 
> 
> View attachment 103480
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I got the opportunity to pick up a 270mm Hinoura River Jump. I’m normally not drawn to unicorns. Hinoura’s River Jump fell into a bit of a different category. Apart from being a master knife-smith Hinoura has perfected a technique to twist his damascus blade into a unique form. One can’t argue the skill. Whether that implies that you should pay a premium price to add it to your collection. I did.
> 
> Upon receipt I have to admit being more impressed than I thought I would be. It’s a substantial blade ... more workhorse than laser. It’s balance is substantially blade heavy. I don’t mind that ... it’s not that it will be a daily user. Nominally a 270mm Gyuto. White #2 Damascus forged by Tsukasa Hinoura Actual blade length is 262mm depth ... 50mm 62 HRC. 4.69x3.45x3.2mm thickness at the heel, mid and 1” from the tip. 266gms. Magnolia wood and water buffalo horn collar. F&f is excellent and suitable for the knife. The handle is a disappointment, but is easy to change.
> 
> I asked my family if they had a preference for a meal to be used to welcome the River Jump to the family. As we have turned into a late fall the family was unanimous in their wish for a Seven Layer Supper. Seven layers it is. Here’s a few pics of the knife in action.
> 
> View attachment 103492
> 
> .
> View attachment 103493
> 
> 
> View attachment 103494
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 103495
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 103496
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 103497



Well looks like you’re back in the swing of things!!! And I’m back to wanting to be adopted by you.


----------



## Byphy

kpham12 said:


> View attachment 103432
> 
> Bonus points for the cool stamp


----------



## daddy yo yo

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 103479
> 
> 
> View attachment 103480
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I got the opportunity to pick up a 270mm Hinoura River Jump. I’m normally not drawn to unicorns. Hinoura’s River Jump fell into a bit of a different category. Apart from being a master knife-smith Hinoura has perfected a technique to twist his damascus blade into a unique form. One can’t argue the skill. Whether that implies that you should pay a premium price to add it to your collection. I did.
> 
> Upon receipt I have to admit being more impressed than I thought I would be. It’s a substantial blade ... more workhorse than laser. It’s balance is substantially blade heavy. I don’t mind that ... it’s not that it will be a daily user. Nominally a 270mm Gyuto. White #2 Damascus forged by Tsukasa Hinoura Actual blade length is 262mm depth ... 50mm 62 HRC. 4.69x3.45x3.2mm thickness at the heel, mid and 1” from the tip. 266gms. Magnolia wood and water buffalo horn collar. F&f is excellent and suitable for the knife. The handle is a disappointment, but is easy to change.
> 
> I asked my family if they had a preference for a meal to be used to welcome the River Jump to the family. As we have turned into a late fall the family was unanimous in their wish for a Seven Layer Supper. Seven layers it is. Here’s a few pics of the knife in action.
> 
> View attachment 103492
> 
> .
> View attachment 103493
> 
> 
> View attachment 103494
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 103495
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 103496
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 103497


Brian, I really like your choice of knives. But the food really makes my mouth water, each and every time! I really enjoy to see not only knives in your posts, but knives in use, and the results! Thank you for that!


----------



## daddy yo yo

tcmx3 said:


> Well I was going to have two to post today, but USPS had other plans -_-
> 
> I got this table with the intent to restore it but uh, I dont have time lmao.
> 
> View attachment 103152


Super sexy photography! Is that a 210 or a 240? I envy you for that one!


----------



## Robert Lavacca

kpham12 said:


> Itsuo Doi Blue 2 Ironclad 240 mm gyuto
> 246x54 mm
> 260 g
> 3.1 mm at handle (above machi gap), 3.0 mm at heel, 2.5 mm at the middle, 1.2 mm at 1 cm from the tip
> Hand-laminated sanmai construction
> Purchased from Carbon Knife Co
> 
> Saw another Doi posted here a couple days ago, so I thought I’d post this in solidarity. Since selling my Mazaki a few months ago, I’ve missed having a full carbon workhorse in rotation. Wanted a Watanabe/Toyama ironclad for a while now, but they’re hard to come by these days and my stainless clad Watanabe falls solidly into the middleweight category. I agonized back and forth between this Doi, the KS style Doi from CKTG or a Mizuno DX, but in the end, the added weight and heel height won me over.
> View attachment 103427
> 
> 
> View attachment 103426
> 
> 
> View attachment 103429
> 
> Choil
> View attachment 103431
> 
> Spine
> View attachment 103428
> 
> Balance point
> View attachment 103430
> 
> Profile
> View attachment 103433
> 
> 
> View attachment 103432
> 
> Bonus points for the cool stamp
> 
> Been using this thing for a couple weeks now and I think I’ve gotten a good feel for it. Clearly already a heavy knife, the stock handle is a bit anorexic, narrower and lighter than any standard octagonal ho wood handle I’ve held before. In conjunction with the machi gap, this pushes the balance point to right in front of the 4th character of the Doi stamp, making this the most forward balanced of any knife I’ve owned, right on the edge of being unwieldy. While thin enough behind the edge, the overall grind is very substantial and nicely convexed on both sides from spine to edge, with a pronounced right side bias (sorry lefties). Unlike the KS style Doi gyuto from CKTG, distal taper here is almost nonexistent and the tip could stand to shed some weight.
> 
> Despite not ghosting through onions horizontally, the tip still slides through surprisingly well with just a tiny bit of lift. On soft product, the Doi absolutely plows through, with the weight and forward balance doing all the work. Tested it on carrots, apples, sweet potatoes and yucca and while it does face some resistance from dense produce overall, the grind does an excellent job of preventing any dead stop wedging. Additionally, the stiffer spine and solid construction really give the confidence to muscle through taller foods while the cutting feel is still pretty smooth for such a hefty knife. Edge retention is somewhere in the neighborhood of my Watanabe, maybe not quite as hard, but accounting for the Doi’s extra weight and how much more heavy handed I am with it than my Wat, I figure it’s pretty close. Great balance of food separation and release, as expected from the asymmetric convex grind. Nice all around profile, not as flat as it looks, but with a decent flat by the heel and a gentle curve to the tip. Cladding is less reactive than my Mazaki. Spine is eased some and choil is chamfered.
> 
> All in all, this thing is a thoroughbred workhorse. An excellent piece of craftsmanship by Itsuo Doi and the sharpener, Mitsuo Yamatsuka. I think a little thinning right behind the edge and some extra work around the tip area will really make this knife sing, but in the meantime, it’s like driving a tank; a bit heavy and lacking in nuance, but authoritative and totally bulletproof, able to roll over anything you put in front of it and come out the other end unscathed.
> 
> Thanks to @Brian Weekley and @Twigg for answering my questions about Doi knives.


These are such bad*** knives. I contemplated picking one up before the pandemic but went with a shigehiro instead. Still would love one but i’ll have to avoid iron for now.


----------



## Brian Weekley

daddy yo yo said:


> Brian, I really like your choice of knives. But the food really makes my mouth water, each and every time! I really enjoy to see not only knives in your posts, but knives in use, and the results! Thank you for that!



What attracted me to collecting kitchen knives in the first place was the thought of partaking in the skill and effort put into creation of the blade in the first instance, in the efforts of the sharpener to give the blade edge life, and finally the workmanship of the handle maker. Simply owning the knife, the result of such creativity, is a privilege. I can’t imagine a knife being created and not used for its intended purpose. That is why I present the knives in the thread “in action”. It’s just part of my OCD.


----------



## ModRQC

Beautiful knife and pics thank you!



Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 103479
> 
> 
> View attachment 103480
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I got the opportunity to pick up a 270mm Hinoura River Jump. I’m normally not drawn to unicorns. Hinoura’s River Jump fell into a bit of a different category. Apart from being a master knife-smith Hinoura has perfected a technique to twist his damascus blade into a unique form. One can’t argue the skill. Whether that implies that you should pay a premium price to add it to your collection. I did.
> 
> Upon receipt I have to admit being more impressed than I thought I would be. It’s a substantial blade ... more workhorse than laser. It’s balance is substantially blade heavy. I don’t mind that ... it’s not that it will be a daily user. Nominally a 270mm Gyuto. White #2 Damascus forged by Tsukasa Hinoura Actual blade length is 262mm depth ... 50mm 62 HRC. 4.69x3.45x3.2mm thickness at the heel, mid and 1” from the tip. 266gms. Magnolia wood and water buffalo horn collar. F&f is excellent and suitable for the knife. The handle is a disappointment, but is easy to change.
> 
> I asked my family if they had a preference for a meal to be used to welcome the River Jump to the family. As we have turned into a late fall the family was unanimous in their wish for a Seven Layer Supper. Seven layers it is. Here’s a few pics of the knife in action.
> 
> View attachment 103492
> 
> .
> View attachment 103493
> 
> 
> View attachment 103494
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 103495
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 103496
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 103497


----------



## Twigg

@kpham12 I enjoyed your write up about the CKC Doi. It looks great! As I wrote before, I love mine, even though it is the ToGo (KS) version. I do plan to pick up at least one more of his knives in the future. I hope it gives you many years of great service!


----------



## tcmx3

daddy yo yo said:


> Super sexy photography! Is that a 210 or a 240? I envy you for that one!



240mm 

and thanks. usually my photography isn't to people's taste. but this thread isn't _show your professional product photography_ so Im ok with my twisted sense of what makes a good photograph.


----------



## kpham12

Robert Lavacca said:


> These are such bad*** knives. I contemplated picking one up before the pandemic but went with a shigehiro instead. Still would love one but i’ll have to avoid iron for now.



Yeah, after a while of only having stainless, stainless clad and semi stainless, I forgot how finicky iron is, even just for home use. Leave it sitting a bit too long and water spots start forming or your nice blue/purple patina is suddenly yellow/brown. It must take constant attention to maintain in a pro environment. How’s that stainless clad Shi.han doing btw? I’ve been eyeing one of his 52100 to go with my A2, but to go mono or stainless clad, that is the dilemma.



Twigg said:


> @kpham12 I enjoyed your write up about the CKC Doi. It looks great! As I wrote before, I love mine, even though it is the ToGo (KS) version. I do plan to pick up at least one more of his knives in the future. I hope it gives you many years of great service!



Thanks, I usually exhaust the search button here looking for info before buying a knife, but I couldn’t find anything about this particular model, so I thought I’d try to contribute something. As for the KS version, I liked this one so much, a couple days after I got it, I saw there was only one KS Doi left in stock and a voice in the back of my head started whispering ”buy it”, but when I went to check again, it was already snatched up (maybe by @spaceconvoy ?) Whoever got it, my poor wallet thanks you.


----------



## spaceconvoy

lol yeah, it was me... If it helps ease the pain, the backside stamp was only partially struck and doesn't look as cool as kpham12's


----------



## RockyBasel

kpham12 said:


> Itsuo Doi Blue 2 Ironclad 240 mm gyuto
> 246x54 mm
> 260 g
> 3.1 mm at handle (above machi gap), 3.0 mm at heel, 2.5 mm at the middle, 1.2 mm at 1 cm from the tip
> Hand-laminated sanmai construction
> Purchased from Carbon Knife Co
> 
> Saw another Doi posted here a couple days ago, so I thought I’d post this in solidarity. Since selling my Mazaki a few months ago, I’ve missed having a full carbon workhorse in rotation. Wanted a Watanabe/Toyama ironclad for a while now, but they’re hard to come by these days and my stainless clad Watanabe falls solidly into the middleweight category. I agonized back and forth between this Doi, the KS style Doi from CKTG or a Mizuno DX, but in the end, the added weight and heel height won me over.
> View attachment 103427
> 
> 
> View attachment 103426
> 
> 
> View attachment 103429
> 
> Choil
> View attachment 103431
> 
> Spine
> View attachment 103428
> 
> Balance point
> View attachment 103430
> 
> Profile
> View attachment 103433
> 
> 
> View attachment 103432
> 
> Bonus points for the cool stamp
> 
> Been using this thing for a couple weeks now and I think I’ve gotten a good feel for it. Clearly already a heavy knife, the stock handle is a bit anorexic, narrower and lighter than any standard octagonal ho wood handle I’ve held before. In conjunction with the machi gap, this pushes the balance point to right in front of the 4th character of the Doi stamp, making this the most forward balanced of any knife I’ve owned, right on the edge of being unwieldy. While thin enough behind the edge, the overall grind is very substantial and nicely convexed on both sides from spine to edge, with a pronounced right side bias (sorry lefties). Unlike the KS style Doi gyuto from CKTG, distal taper here is almost nonexistent and the tip could stand to shed some weight.
> 
> Despite not ghosting through onions horizontally, the tip still slides through surprisingly well with just a tiny bit of lift. On soft product, the Doi absolutely plows through, with the weight and forward balance doing all the work. Tested it on carrots, apples, sweet potatoes and yucca and while it does face some resistance from dense produce overall, the grind does an excellent job of preventing any dead stop wedging. Additionally, the stiffer spine and solid construction really give the confidence to muscle through taller foods while the cutting feel is still pretty smooth for such a hefty knife. Edge retention is somewhere in the neighborhood of my Watanabe, maybe not quite as hard, but accounting for the Doi’s extra weight and how much more heavy handed I am with it than my Wat, I figure it’s pretty close. Great balance of food separation and release, as expected from the asymmetric convex grind. Nice all around profile, not as flat as it looks, but with a decent flat by the heel and a gentle curve to the tip. Cladding is less reactive than my Mazaki. Spine is eased some and choil is chamfered.
> 
> All in all, this thing is a thoroughbred workhorse. An excellent piece of craftsmanship by Itsuo Doi and the sharpener, Mitsuo Yamatsuka. I think a little thinning right behind the edge and some extra work around the tip area will really make this knife sing, but in the meantime, it’s like driving a tank; a bit heavy and lacking in nuance, but authoritative and totally bulletproof, able to roll over anything you put in front of it and come out the other end unscathed.
> 
> Thanks to @Brian Weekley and @Twigg for answering my questions about Doi knives.



Beautiful knife -‘inward just staring at that Kasumi finish. and great, practical and very useful review.
Thanks for this


----------



## RockyBasel

I got this in today,
Much to spousal Schafer in - Ginsanko - which is always practical and useful to have in the kitchen

The purple packing of course gives away the brand. And I have always been a fan of Y Tanaka - good to see his work in Ginsanko


----------



## kpham12

spaceconvoy said:


> lol yeah, it was me... If it helps ease the pain, the backside stamp was only partially struck and doesn't look as cool as kpham12's



Grind, heat treat, profile, these are all secondary to cool stamp and kanji, clearly the real reason to buy any knife


----------



## ExistentialHero

kpham12 said:


> Grind, heat treat, profile, these are all secondary to cool stamp and kanji, clearly the real reason to buy any knife


But does it have a sticker on the handle?


----------



## RockyBasel

Without the sticker, why buy at all. That’s why I leave it on the knife


----------



## kpham12

ExistentialHero said:


> But does it have a sticker on the handle?


Alas, no. But if Doi put a sticker on his handles, obviously I would pay extra, no questions asked.


----------



## DitmasPork

150mm Shihan, petty, 52100.


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> I got this in today,
> Much to spousal Schafer in - Ginsanko - which is always practical and useful to have in the kitchen
> 
> The purple packing of course gives away the brand. And I have always been a fan of Y Tanaka - good to see his work in Ginsanko
> 
> View attachment 103517
> View attachment 103518
> View attachment 103519
> View attachment 103520


Great score man! Takada is one of my fave makers, got the b1 gyuto.


----------



## kpham12

DitmasPork said:


> 150mm Shihan, petty, 52100.
> 
> View attachment 103541



Shi.han KU always looks so nice.


----------



## j22582536

Just arrived today from Knifewear garage sale, my 3rd Keijiro Doi knife: Blue II 180mm Usuba


----------



## daddy yo yo

tcmx3 said:


> 240mm
> 
> and thanks. usually my photography isn't to people's taste. but this thread isn't _show your professional product photography_ so Im ok with my twisted sense of what makes a good photograph.


That picture makes me want THAT knife. BADLY!!!


----------



## kevin

RockyBasel said:


> I got this in today,
> Much to spousal Schafer in - Ginsanko - which is always practical and useful to have in the kitchen
> 
> The purple packing of course gives away the brand. And I have always been a fan of Y Tanaka - good to see his work in Ginsanko
> 
> View attachment 103517
> View attachment 103518
> View attachment 103519
> View attachment 103520



I believe the smith is Shiraki not Tanaka


----------



## M1k3

kevin said:


> I believe the smith is Shiraki not Tanaka


There's Shiraki and Y. Tanaka.... Among other Tanaka's...


----------



## kevin

M1k3 said:


> There's Shiraki and Y. Tanaka.... Among other Tanaka's...



Pretty sure Shiraki forges the Suiboku line in Ginsan


----------



## cotedupy

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 103479
> 
> 
> View attachment 103480
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I got the opportunity to pick up a 270mm Hinoura River Jump. I’m normally not drawn to unicorns. Hinoura’s River Jump fell into a bit of a different category. Apart from being a master knife-smith Hinoura has perfected a technique to twist his damascus blade into a unique form. One can’t argue the skill. Whether that implies that you should pay a premium price to add it to your collection. I did.
> 
> Upon receipt I have to admit being more impressed than I thought I would be. It’s a substantial blade ... more workhorse than laser. It’s balance is substantially blade heavy. I don’t mind that ... it’s not that it will be a daily user. Nominally a 270mm Gyuto. White #2 Damascus forged by Tsukasa Hinoura Actual blade length is 262mm depth ... 50mm 62 HRC. 4.69x3.45x3.2mm thickness at the heel, mid and 1” from the tip. 266gms. Magnolia wood and water buffalo horn collar. F&f is excellent and suitable for the knife. The handle is a disappointment, but is easy to change.
> 
> I asked my family if they had a preference for a meal to be used to welcome the River Jump to the family. As we have turned into a late fall the family was unanimous in their wish for a Seven Layer Supper. Seven layers it is. Here’s a few pics of the knife in action.
> 
> View attachment 103492
> 
> .
> View attachment 103493
> 
> 
> View attachment 103494
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 103495
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 103496
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 103497



This is very cool  I'm not often a fan of damascus, but that's a seriously classy version. And kudos for splashing out on something lovely and putting it to its proper use, rather tucking it away in the drawer!


----------



## tchan001

Black Lotus (see my gallery thread for more pictures and details)









Just a few good friends of tchan001


Kippington 267mm x 55mm 52100 "heavyweight laser" gyuto with tiger myrtle and g10 handle 245 gram Beautiful. I have a similar one in his cue. Love to hear what you think of it.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## lowercasebill

My son bought a oyster knife blank and put handle on it


----------



## ejd53

Not exactly current, but it is my newest buy; also I realized that I never posted this. This is a carving set that I commissioned from Will Catchside about 5 years ago. It is feather Damascus (the fork is too), with Amboyna Burl, buffalo horn, copper and brass handles. They are sitting on a Dave Smith Boardsmith walnut cutting board. The set only gets used once or twice a year (obviously not this year), but it will eventually go to my son and his wife at some point.


----------



## DitmasPork

My first nakiri. Yanick, nakiri, 135cr3, 182 x 58. Awesomeness.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

DitmasPork said:


> My first nakiri. Yanick, nakiri, 135cr3, 182 x 58. Awesomeness.
> 
> View attachment 103653
> 
> View attachment 103654
> 
> View attachment 103655





y̵̞̤̻̫͛̎͊͂o̴̢̠̪̺̫͉͒̉̅̀̆̈́̆̔̽̎́͋͒͛ú̵͉̟͈̻̭̣͙̘̬̈́̅̾̐ͅ ̶̧͉̣̮̯̹̦͈̲̟̦̳̻̐͒̈́̄̃̂̐͛̀͐̒͘͝p̶̻̖̯͓̺͎̞̯͈̗̜̈͗̾̈́͌͗̃͒̃͑͑̿͘͘͝ļ̶̬͎͉͔̲͚̬͓̃̍̆̋̐̔̎̔̓͂͆̕͘e̷̺̻͕͉̩͕̯̮͉̭͔̮̦͍̓̾̏̿͂̔͛̾̏̆̃̍͝͝͝a̶̞̝͇͈̗͐͗̊̂́̒̀̿̾̌̈s̷̡̨̨̮̗͕͓̫͓͖̖̜̓͒̀͝ę̸̢̡̲̱͔͇̥̞̞͈̻͕̑̊́̾ͅͅ ̷̬̣̝̜͕͚̹̃̈t̶̰̟̣̫̫̩̯̬̬̀̒̔̎͛h̴͕̲̭̪̱͍̟̫̎͑ͅȩ̸̠̹̖̙̯̞͚̪̄͛̓̍̃ ̴̨̡̬̪͙̦̋̉̚l̸̡̠̹͇̖͓͙̩̹͇̩̓̾̅̒̓͌͊̎̾͛́́̕͠o̶̘͕͇͕̫͌͒̂̈̃̏̀̅̏̄̈́̇̚r̴̝̳͘d̵̞̝̘̳̒̄̄̔̽̿̅ ̶̧̟͈͔̭̤̹̲͓͓̹̠͙́̔̀̽͑̈́̂̆͐̉ͅo̶̢̲̱͖̗̻̗͕̪̜̓̐̏̉̍̄̕ͅf̶̱̫͉̲̜̝̘͖̪͍̬̬̀̍ ̷͚̂̿̽̃͘ͅń̷͍̭̞̬̤̠̞̚a̶̺͎͓̹͍͋̃̽̃́̿̄̚̕ͅķ̴̣̃̚ị̷͔͔͕̠̻̱͖̞͓́́̆̑͝r̴͙̝̲̮̠̭͕͎̪͙͎̱͑̓̉̅̽̏̄̕͜͝i̴̘͕̳͚͂̓̇̔̊̄ ̸̢̛̞̠̈́͛̏̈̂͛̾͑͛̒͒̏͜w̷̢̱̤͓̺̹̣̥̓̊͋̍̀̂̔i̵̲͙͍̟̙͇͎̹̳̋̂̀͒̔́̆́̄̾̊̔͘͝ṫ̸̢̛͓̩̳̲̘͚̈́͂̇̊̓̅̿̕̚h̶̺͇̯͓̪̻͂̾̄ ̸̙͇͇̠̼̟̻̞͎̺͓͓̳́̿̇̅̉͂̑̋͛͆̅͒ͅt̴̢̠̱͎͓͇̯͔̀̓̿͋̿̾̄͛͂̒̚͠h̵̥̥̟͂͑̈́̈́̾̑͆̑͑̃̈́̃̍̽͐i̶̲̓̈͛̿͂͊̄̊͂͝s̴̼̪̥̹̙̥͍͖̤̣͚͂͆ͅ ̵͉̝͙̘͍̩͔͍̯̈́̿̏͝ͅp̴̛̮͖̲̤̥͕͕̘̲̍͗͑̿̅ų̷̰̱͙͙͉̘̜̝̰̥̀́̐̓̽̑͂͆̀̽̽͠ŕ̷̖̞̣̯̙̐͆͐̃̈́̓̒̂͑̈́̅͊͝͝ć̸͉̣̮̣͓̀͌̆̈́͆̑́ḧ̷̡̨̘̗̮̱̘̤͚̮̯̍͘͝a̴̡̙̟͓͈͑̽͒̑̽̉͂̓̕͝s̸̱̓̄̌̔̂͗̒̕͝ë̴́̌̂̆͂̊͆͜͠



w̶̢̢̨̜̼͔̼̲͙̓̎̇̐̂̉͜͜͝͝ę̵̰̠̰͈̬͉̹̜̂̈́̿̂͒̊̊̌͜͜l̵̡͍͚͕̣̥͕̝̝͎̙͉̇̆̔̈́̅͜͠ĉ̸̨̘̯̰̤̖̬̪̭̜̯̥̾̃̄̚͘͝ͅͅø̶̨̡̜̟͙̞͎͎͎̪̰̞̦͔̍̓͑̾͐͊̄͋̐̓́͗͝ͅm̶̯̭̰͋̃͛̔̓̂̍͘e̶̡̠̺̝̫͕͚͂͗͌͗̚ ̴͓̞̥̙̩̺̮͎̮͍̺͊̚͠b̸̛̰̬̘̱̘̞̖̯̣̝͕͙̰̖̔̃̂͂̍͝r̶̹̘͇͕͔̍̿̉́͋̐͘ö̸̜̊̎́͊͛͛̈́̐̋̓̚̚͝t̵̪̲͙̩̤̳̯͍̰̦͈̥̒̔̅̌̆̇̇͠͝ḩ̵̨̞̗̗̭̀̽̃̈́͋͜ͅę̵̨̢̺̺̭̥̫͑͂̍̍̍̀̒͝͝r̶̛͔̪̥̉̿̐̇̇̔͋̅ ̷̘̭̞̟͍̖̩͙̫̟̠̯̣͑̍̈́̐̈́͌̊̀̄̀̕͝


----------



## BillHanna

@nakiriknaifuwaifu If he hates it, how about a 50/50 timeshare when he sells it?


----------



## Bear

Morihei Hisamoto 213X53


----------



## Byphy

TF Mab. Got used here on BST. Wanted to bathe in the controversy.


----------



## TSF415

Byphy said:


> TF Mab. Got used here on BST. Wanted to bathe in the controversy.
> 
> View attachment 103687
> View attachment 103688



She ain’t so chunky anymore.


----------



## Byphy

TSF415 said:


> She ain’t so chunky anymore.


The feeling when it finally didn't wedge in an onion..


----------



## Jason183

The grind looks really good on that TF Mab


----------



## kidsos

Nkd times two!




First a nice working honesuki that i picked up for a sweet price at a new Dutch knife schop, Kanehide bessaku 150mm honesuki






Secondly a yanagi kiritsuke tip from aliexpress that should be vg10 uncladded (doubtful about that). Got the handle and blade from the same vendor, handle is actually really nice with real wood, horn and metal (13 euros). And the blade was pretty ok, it has an ura, is hardened, and no overgrinds. I am still in process of making it really nice visualy but it already is super sharp after a simple progression!


----------



## RockyBasel

Its not Christmas, but I received this yesterday 

Now I can see why people are keen on getting this knife - it is meticulously finished, and is an excellent performer in initial cutting tests 

270 mm
53 mm heel height
231 gm
SG2

I also got a really good deal, as the 210 mm is selling for $1,400 online!

Thanks to my knife guru on this forum!


----------



## adam92

_Received the Ao Getsu Santoku from japanesechefknife.com 
Koki from JCK never _disappointed me, highly recommend!
My family loved it! Sharp out of the box, light weight. Handle are made of Chestnut wood with black resin ferrule.


----------



## tchan001

Another Swede arrives. Smedja Aspen.


----------



## Chips

Matt Zilliox said:


> This pair... wow
> View attachment 88267
> 
> View attachment 88265



Bumping an older post, can you tell me who made this knife? Link?


----------



## DrEriksson

Chips said:


> Bumping an older post, can you tell me who made this knife? Link?











Metal Monkey Knives


Custom Chef Knives made in Torquay, Australia Magnetic Knife Racks, Damascus Steel, Knifemaking Courses and more.




www.metalmonkeyknives.com.au


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Chips said:


> Bumping an older post, can you tell me who made this knife? Link?


Which one do you like? The little dammy number?


----------



## deskjockey

Not as fancy as some but, super happy! Smoking good deal too IMHO @ $107 plus shipping out of Japan! DHL Express in 2-days during COVID too!


----------



## RockyBasel

Love it!


----------



## Nagakin

Got my Forgie back with a new jacket.


----------



## SeattleBen

Nagakin said:


> Got my Forgie back with a new jacket.



Who did the handle, blade refinish? Looks pretty great whoever did it.


----------



## deskjockey

SeattleBen said:


> Who did the handle, blade refinish? Looks pretty great whoever did it.


 
Curious about the craftsman too! Sure looks nice.


----------



## Nagakin

Original posting from Mr.Magnus says the handle is by Mike Hendry, don't know about the refinish.


----------



## Dervaux Bertrand

deskjockey said:


> Not as fancy as some but, super happy! Smoking good deal too IMHO @ $107 plus shipping out of Japan! DHL Express in 2-days during COVID too!





deskjockey said:


> Not as fancy as some but, super happy! Smoking good deal too IMHO @ $107 plus shipping out of Japan! DHL Express in 2-days during COVID too!


Hi where do you bought it? 
Thanks


----------



## Chips

Matt Zilliox said:


> Which one do you like? The little dammy number?




In the late 80's, early 90's I was transfixed by Damascus steel. Nowadays, not so much. But the overall ergonomics and shape of the blade and handle design really spoke to me and I was hoping to learn who made it.


----------



## Dervaux Bertrand

deskjockey said:


> Not as fancy as some but, super happy! Smoking good deal too IMHO @ $107 plus shipping out of Japan! DHL Express in 2-days during COVID too!


Hi where do you bought it?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Dervaux Bertrand said:


> Hi where do you bought it?
> Thanks





Dervaux Bertrand said:


> Hi where do you bought it?



Uhm, asking the same question once is enough, I guess...


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Chips said:


> In the late 80's, early 90's I was transfixed by Damascus steel. Nowadays, not so much. But the overall ergonomics and shape of the blade and handle design really spoke to me and I was hoping to learn who made it.


yeah, Id agree, Dammy is not my thing either. all of my other knives are iron clad carbon steels, but he showed me this knife and how thin it is, and how the tip flexes but doesnt snap, and i had to try it out. these handles are sublime too. the soft iron one he did for me is so damn nice as well. im keeping my eyes open for a 230ish version of the iron clad. hes got a 180ish now for sale that id buy if i didnt already have a 180...


----------



## deskjockey

deskjockey said:


> I was trying to buy a Sugimoto CM-4030 and in the last 6 months, they are up by ~$70USD. Unfortunately, language barriers and credit card foreign transaction issues mean I missed my little cleaver purchase, and now prices are up along with layoffs so, an expensive cleaver isn't coming my way anytime soon.





Dervaux Bertrand said:


> Hi where do you bought it?
> Thanks



*Here:*



deskjockey said:


> Sugimoto CM4030 Chopper Stainless Steel Japanese Cleaver Kitchen Knife 19cm x 9cm



A relative unknown in the forums but, Angel was responsive via email and the price was right. I also saw favorable references on some woodworking forums so, took the plunge and was rewarded for the risk with a 'new' vendor.

DHL Express was a little more spendy than average but, during these days of COVID was well worth the $22. When it hit Japan Customs, it was two days to my door in Texas. Considering the low cost, there is "no padding" of shipping costs so, take that into account when you consider the TOTAL PRICE to your door.


----------



## deskjockey

daddy yo yo said:


> Uhm, asking the same question once is enough, I guess...



It looks like he or she is in France so, scanning the forums in a foreign tongue might not be the easiest. Been there done that with passable Dutch, better German and, terribly mangled French in Belgium along with some other derivative French dialects in other parts of Europe.

Living in Texas currently and spending a lot of years in Tucson, I'm still struggling with even the most basic Spanish! 

Anyone with a foreign tongue that participates in a forum like this impresses me! I wish I was so gifted but, alas not in the school system I grew up in ...


----------



## Jason183

Just received the Kochi 270 today from Jon, Excellent experience so far


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Jason183 said:


> Just received the Kochi 270 today from Jon, Excellent experience so far


I have been using my kochi migaki 270 at work consistently since I bought it. It’s a less expensive knife that I don’t have to really worry about but it still blows anything anyway. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Nagakin said:


> Got my Forgie back with a new jacket.
> 
> View attachment 104019
> View attachment 104020


that is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

255mm Black Lotus gyuto











Watch this story by Black Lotus Knives on Instagram before it disappears.







instagram.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Got this knife from @Gregmega. Really nice.

246*51. 239 gram.


----------



## rstl87

Was itching to get a Damascus stainless gyutou and got myself this Takeshi Saji R2 210mm Gyutou today. Haven’t used it yet but will tomorrow for some thanksgiving prep.


----------



## RockyBasel

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> 255mm Black Lotus gyuto
> 
> View attachment 104231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this story by Black Lotus Knives on Instagram before it disappears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com



OMG, is this your third one? I can’t decide which one I like more - the warp one or this one. This is insane!

Let me know if your tirewith one of them


----------



## RockyBasel

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got this knife from @Gregmega. Really nice.
> 
> 246*51. 239 gram.
> 
> View attachment 104236
> 
> View attachment 104237
> View attachment 104238



he let go of this?? Hmmm

so I don’t know which knife this is, but swear it looks like a Kato WH

I thought the Black Lotus was insane, but this is insane in the membrane!


----------



## RockyBasel

rstl87 said:


> Was itching to get a Damascus stainless gyutou and got myself this Takeshi Saji R2 210mm Gyutou today. Haven’t used it yet but will tomorrow for some thanksgiving prep.
> 
> View attachment 104309



Idon’t know why Saji is mentioned more on this forum - they are beautiful and great performers


----------



## Gregmega

RockyBasel said:


> he let go of this?? Hmmm
> 
> so I don’t know which knife this is, but swear it looks like a Kato WH
> 
> I thought the Black Lotus was insane, but this is insane in the membrane!


Wait til you see what this turned into


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

RockyBasel said:


> he let go of this?? Hmmm
> 
> so I don’t know which knife this is, but swear it looks like a Kato WH
> 
> I thought the Black Lotus was insane, but this is insane in the membrane!


Yea it’s Kato WH. I already sharpened it and got some patina from an onion. I tried to use the whole knife evenly on the onion but the rear part still doesn’t have a lot color. I guess chopping doesn’t help with patina. 

The steel is very difficult to sharpen. More difficult than any white steel I’ve tried including some honyakis. It feels so dense and hard and the board feedback is very similar to honyakis. It’s a beast. Its weight distribution and grind are so good that chopping is like a charm. I think I’m in love. I might need to find more Kato.


----------



## RockyBasel

It’s unobtanium! And absolutely desirable


----------



## LazerTornado

Nothing too exciting, but it's my first blade in ZDP. Zwilling M66 8" gyuto.


----------



## @ftermath

I decided I wanted to try a bunch of stainless options. Most of these will end up on BST in the near future. I’m not sure which one I’m most likely to keep just yet.


----------



## daddy yo yo

@ftermath said:


> I decided I wanted to try a bunch of stainless options. Most of these will end up on BST in the near future. I’m not sure which one I’m most likely to keep just yet.
> View attachment 104717


I know exactly which one I’d keep!


----------



## McMan

@ftermath said:


> I decided I wanted to try a bunch of stainless options. Most of these will end up on BST in the near future. I’m not sure which one I’m most likely to keep just yet.
> View attachment 104717


Is that a Tanaka Western in VG-10 at the top?


----------



## @ftermath

daddy yo yo said:


> I know exactly which one I’d keep!



The misono?


----------



## @ftermath

McMan said:


> Is that a Tanaka Western in VG-10 at the top?


Tanaka western in R2.


----------



## McMan

@ftermath said:


> Tanaka western in R2.


I've got an older one of his westerns in VG-10. Really nice. The R2 is probably awesome.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Always wanted to pick up one of those blazens or jikko ginsanko. Look sweet!


----------



## daddy yo yo

@ftermath said:


> The misono?


Nope.


----------



## jonnachang

After a long wait 240 mm and 210 mm Iwasaki carbon steel gyutos by Nakaya Heiji. So Awesome!


----------



## Runner_up

Got this bad boy in a trade a few weeks back. 300mm Shigefusa sujihiki with awesome alloy banding all the way down the blade. Uchigumori finger stone polish and edge refresh on natural stones. 

My dream suji.


----------



## Gregmega

@ftermath said:


> Tanaka western in R2.


I gotta know- which vendor? And it looks like a 210- what are the specs?


----------



## alterwisser

Thanks (or shall I say: Danke, Merci, Gracias ) to @deskjockey it’s also the CM4030 for me. Been looking for that one at a decent price for a while.

Within a minute of receiving his DM I had order confirmation in my inbox. 2 days shipping from Japan! Splendid!


----------



## @ftermath

Robert Lavacca said:


> Always wanted to pick up one of those blazens or jikko ginsanko. Look sweet!



I recommend them both. The Blazen has better overall fit and finish with the polished spine and choil. The Jikko is no slouch though and has a more comfortable and substantial handle. It is probably the best value out of the bunch given the mono ginsan. I don’t know what they call the edge geometry on the Jikko but it’s basically sharpened 99/1. I likely would have stopped at the Blazen of not for the undersized (to me) handle. Every knife in the photo he better fit and finish than the Tanaka but...


----------



## @ftermath

Gregmega said:


> I gotta know- which vendor? And it looks like a 210- what are the specs?











Tanaka Gyuto R2 Damascus 210mm (8.3


Tanaka Gyuto R2 Damascus is Shigeki Tanaka's top-of-the-line kitchen knife. R2 powder steel is one of the best steels to make kitchen knives of. Very pronounced, black-ish 33 layers of Damascus pattern, attached on a yo-style micarta handle for durability, connected with a stainless bolster for...




sharpedgeshop.com





I can’t say whether I got a good deal or not but at this point the right knife is more important than the price for me. 215x48-49mm. Good proportions overall and I like the integral bolster over the ironwood.


----------



## Gregmega

@ftermath said:


> Tanaka Gyuto R2 Damascus 210mm (8.3
> 
> 
> Tanaka Gyuto R2 Damascus is Shigeki Tanaka's top-of-the-line kitchen knife. R2 powder steel is one of the best steels to make kitchen knives of. Very pronounced, black-ish 33 layers of Damascus pattern, attached on a yo-style micarta handle for durability, connected with a stainless bolster for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharpedgeshop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t say whether I got a good deal or not but at this point the right knife is more important than the price for me. 215x48-49mm. Good proportions overall and I like the integral bolster over the ironwood.


Love it. But it definitely highlights intrinsic value when stacked up against the others you have there. I finally replaced my Tanaka ironwood with this, and feel pretty good with this finally as my stainless option:


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Gregmega said:


> Love it. But it definitely highlights intrinsic value when stacked up against the others you have there. I finally replaced my Tanaka ironwood with this, and feel pretty good with this finally as my stainless option:
> View attachment 104725
> View attachment 104726



What knife is that?


----------



## @ftermath

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> What knife is that?


Same


----------



## JayS20

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> What knife is that?


Nigara Hamono. Was curious about them myself. So would love to get some feedback








Nigara Anmon (暗紋) Damascus Gyuto 210mm SRS-13 Powdered Steel


Nigara Anmon (etched black)Damascus Gyuto 210mm. SRS-13 steel. ============ Knives and Stones is proud to bring you Nigara Knife, a boutique knife house based in the beautiful north eastern prefecture of Aomori. With over 350 years of knife making history, and their remote location, Nigara has...




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## Gregmega

That’s it.


----------



## Gregmega

JayS20 said:


> Nigara Hamono. Was curious about them myself. So would love to get some feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigara Anmon (暗紋) Damascus Gyuto 210mm SRS-13 Powdered Steel
> 
> 
> Nigara Anmon (etched black)Damascus Gyuto 210mm. SRS-13 steel. ============ Knives and Stones is proud to bring you Nigara Knife, a boutique knife house based in the beautiful north eastern prefecture of Aomori. With over 350 years of knife making history, and their remote location, Nigara has...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.knivesandstones.com.au


I’m sadly in the middle of a move and picked this up as a gift to ourselves for the trouble for the new spot (it has 2 kitchens!!! Need more knives, right??). So haven’t had the chance to try it yet as my house looks like a storage warehouse. But the specs are in that link, and in hand I can tell you it’s awesome. Very confidence inspiring but thin as hell at the edge. Taper is great and overall ratios are stellar. More to come.


----------



## xxxclx

European delivery on the week of thanksgiving. Every one of them exceeded my expectations.


----------



## daddy yo yo

xxxclx said:


> European delivery on the week of thanksgiving. Every one of them exceeded my expectations.
> 
> View attachment 104727


Xerxes for me - you can keep the rest. Thx!!!


----------



## Robert Lavacca

@ftermath said:


> I recommend them both. The Blazen has better overall fit and finish with the polished spine and choil. The Jikko is no slouch though and has a more comfortable and substantial handle. It is probably the best value out of the bunch given the mono ginsan. I don’t know what they call the edge geometry on the Jikko but it’s basically sharpened 99/1. I likely would have stopped at the Blazen of not for the undersized (to me) handle. Every knife in the photo he better fit and finish than the Tanaka but...


Very interesting. I’m really not a fan of grinds/edges like that. I was really hoping the ginsan jikko was more similar to the blazen grind wise etc. I’ll have to pick a blazen up sometime soon maybe. I have a masahiro 240 for a beater. It came with the same 90/10 edge so it’s sharpened a little differently. It look me 3-4 sharpenings for some reason to get used to it and dial in. After a serious thinning job, the knife cuts very well and holds an edge for a surprisingly long time. It’s my everyday beater when I need something I could care less about falling etc but I would not buy another just because of that edge/grind ratio. I’m just not a fan. Would rather a 240 or 270 blazen any day. For some reason I noticed that I have been sticking with knives $500 and under lately. I think I just feel better walking into work with a wakui or munetoshi than a jiro or something.


----------



## @ftermath

Robert Lavacca said:


> Very interesting. I’m really not a fan of grinds/edges like that. I was really hoping the ginsan jikko was more similar to the blazen grind wise etc. I’ll have to pick a blazen up sometime soon maybe. I have a masahiro 240 for a beater. It came with the same 90/10 edge so it’s sharpened a little differently. It look me 3-4 sharpenings for some reason to get used to it and dial in. After a serious thinning job, the knife cuts very well and holds an edge for a surprisingly long time. It’s my everyday beater when I need something I could care less about falling etc but I would not buy another just because of that edge/grind ratio. I’m just not a fan. Would rather a 240 or 270 blazen any day. For some reason I noticed that I have been sticking with knives $500 and under lately. I think I just feel better walking into work with a wakui or munetoshi than a jiro or something.



I just posted it for sale on BST and included a couple photos of the edge. It cuts very well, just something I hadn’t seen before.


----------



## andrewsa

First carbon and japanese style knife and holy hell it is sharp! plus only 8 cloves of garlic in and its already built up some patina. 

Hitohira Kikichiyo Kyuzo White $2 Migaki Santoku 180mm


----------



## esoo

After churning through a number of knives this year, i decided that I would go on a restraint on purchasing until 2022. That said, given the fact I have to work in a couple of small kitchens, I felt I needed one last knife in 165mm length. I just about went with the safe choice, a Yoshikane SKD santoku, but woke up one day last week and said screw it and bought this instead


----------



## Geigs

Geigs said:


> Won the Raquin lottery. 315 Monster Gyuto incoming, described by Bryan as his favourite big gyuto he's made.


The Eagles has landed. 350 grams. Balance about 2 inches in front of handle.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Geigs said:


> The Eagles has landed. 350 grams. Balance about 2 inches in front of handle.View attachment 104779
> View attachment 104780
> View attachment 104781
> View attachment 104782
> View attachment 104779
> View attachment 104780
> View attachment 104781
> View attachment 104782
> View attachment 104783


What an absolute machine


----------



## RockyBasel

Gregmega said:


> Love it. But it definitely highlights intrinsic value when stacked up against the others you have there. I finally replaced my Tanaka ironwood with this, and feel pretty good with this finally as my stainless option:
> View attachment 104725
> View attachment 104726



The knife Damascus pattern goes partly well with the white slippers of yours


----------



## RockyBasel

xxxclx said:


> European delivery on the week of thanksgiving. Every one of them exceeded my expectations.
> 
> View attachment 104727



It’s the European triumvirate!

Each the pinnacle of EU craftsmanship - huge fan of Yanick!


----------



## RockyBasel

Gregmega said:


> Love it. But it definitely highlights intrinsic value when stacked up against the others you have there. I finally replaced my Tanaka ironwood with this, and feel pretty good with this finally as my stainless option:
> View attachment 104725
> View attachment 104726


I thought the Hana was the top of the line?


----------



## RockyBasel

Geigs said:


> The Eagles has landed. 350 grams. Balance about 2 inches in front of handle.View attachment 104779
> View attachment 104780
> View attachment 104781
> View attachment 104782
> View attachment 104779
> View attachment 104780
> View attachment 104781
> View attachment 104782
> View attachment 104783



Yowzee! Love it! It’s a beautiful beast 

Me want


----------



## RockyBasel

RockyBasel said:


> Getting my Takamura mixed with tanaka


----------



## damiano

Took delivery today of two sale items over at JCK - Mizuno blue #1 gyuto and Masamoto KS 240 suji. Also in the pic my ss clad Watanabe pro 225 to round it off  

Now I only need a deba!


----------



## Jville

Gregmega said:


> Wait til you see what this turned into


Waiting for the answer on this one.


----------



## Runner_up

2nd hand Heiji off BST. This one definitely needed a fair amount of TLC. One more session on the stones and it will be "good enough"


----------



## RockyBasel

This one landed last week. This knife provided a degree of soul satisfaction 

It is not a kitchen beast
Nor a sublime Swede
It is Simple, old school
Joyous cutting tool
Finesse not brute power
And the steel, oh my, what flowers

It’s cheaper, and more available than Mazascus!


----------



## Brian Weekley

One of the nicest aspects of KKF is the friends you make along the way. A while back I commented in a post that I had been looking for a Comet to add to my collection. As Trey has taken a break from knife making I wasn’t having much luck. Along came Hassenbensober to my rescue by offering his Comet Honyaki Gyuto. It was perfect as I was looking for a daily user. 238mm blade length, 220mm edge length, 50mm high, 3.65mm thick at the heel. Probably 26C3 carbon steel with a HRC of 63-64. 180gms. Here is a few more pics.






















Adding to my luck recently was advice from marc4pt0 to pick up one of the new Anova Precision Ovens. I did and have been using it for the past month or so. I picked up a cheap top round roast on sale this week and thought it would be perfect to roast in my new oven to welcome the Comet Honyaki to the family. Here’s a couple more pics.

















Though the pics show that the roast was a bit dry it was in fact perfectly moist. I dry brined the roast for 48 hours, seared the roast in beef fat for 6 minutes, then used the Anova oven for a 22hr sous vide roast at 135F. Amazing! My new Comet made short work of the roast and was easily capable of wonderfully thin slices. Two winners courtesy of two KKF friends.


----------



## RockyBasel

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 104853
> 
> 
> One of the nicest aspects of KKF is the friends you make along the way. A while back I commented in a post that I had been looking for a Comet to add to my collection. As Trey has taken a break from knife making I wasn’t having much luck. Along came Hassenbensober to my rescue by offering his Comet Honyaki Gyuto. It was perfect as I was looking for a daily user. 238mm blade length, 220mm edge length, 50mm high, 3.65mm thick at the heel. Probably 26C3 carbon steel with a HRC of 63-64. 180gms. Here is a few more pics.
> 
> View attachment 104840
> 
> 
> View attachment 104854
> 
> 
> View attachment 104855
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104856
> 
> 
> Adding to my luck recently was advice from marc4pt0 to pick up one of the new Anova Precision Ovens. I did and have been using it for the past month or so. I picked up a cheap top round roast on sale this week and thought it would be perfect to roast in my new oven to welcome the Comet Honyaki to the family. Here’s a couple more pics.
> 
> View attachment 104858
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104859
> 
> 
> View attachment 104860
> 
> 
> Though the pics show that the roast was a bit dry it was in fact perfectly moist. I dry brined the roast for 48 hours, seared the roast in beef fat for 6 minutes, then used the Anova oven for a 22hr sous vide roast at 135F. Amazing! My new Comet made short work of the roast and was easily capable of wonderfully thin slices. Two winners courtesy of two KKF friends.



As you observe, The KKF community is a great community- truly global, very helpful, and extremely knowledgeable. One of them Moved from Ireland to Switzerland and our kids go to the same school! 

I have my eye on some of his 75 knives, but he is not having any of it


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Kramer Shokunin blackwood nakiri 52100


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Kramer Shokunin blackwood nakiri 52100
> 
> View attachment 104954



nice, the one on the 'bay?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> nice, the one on the 'bay?


No sir









SALE: Carbon Steel Blackwood Nakiri - Kramer Knives


48HR SALE ENDS Dec. 3rd at 10 am PST



kramerknives.com


----------



## esoo

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Kramer Shokunin blackwood nakiri 52100
> 
> View attachment 104954



How is the grind on these?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

esoo said:


> How is the grind on these?


Haven't got it yet, but its supposed to be thin and with Kramers personal grind, I've used his custom knives before, I expect it to be outstanding.


----------



## esoo

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Haven't got it yet, but its supposed to be thin and with Kramers personal grind, I've used his custom knives before, I expect it to be outstanding.



hmmm. I’ve got a ZKramer and always wondered how the grind would be on an original.


----------



## Barmoley

esoo said:


> hmmm. I’ve got a ZKramer and always wondered how the grind would be on an original.


There is a comparison somewhere that someone did. The summary was the knives were similar.


----------



## tchan001

My Xerxes has finally arrived after almost 2 months.


----------



## 4wa1l

I've wanted to try a TF for ages and lucked into one of these. 210mm Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi w/ fine finish. A little rough around the handle but the blade road looks pretty good to me. Weighs 217g and feels great in hand. Can't wait to put it to use.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Barmoley said:


> There is a comparison somewhere that someone did. The summary was the knives were similar.


Ironically I wouldn't know since I haven't used a ZKramer.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Got this little petty from shihan last week about 185mm. I now have four petty/suji between 180-200mm...bc I have a problem. 















Also a cheaper way to try his stuff out. Unfortunately I like it and will probably have to buy a larger/pricier example.


----------



## Barmoley

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Ironically I wouldn't know since I haven't used a ZKramer.








Kramer Zwilling 10" Chef's Knive arrived


Got the new Kramer Zwilling knife today.:thumbsup: Some of the pics show it with the real Kramer 9" Chef's knife for comparison. I was very pleasantly surprised with the knife. I was prepared to be a little disappointed but not so. The F&F is excellent. The distal taper is comparable to the...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Jeezuinn

Gregmega said:


> Love it. But it definitely highlights intrinsic value when stacked up against the others you have there. I finally replaced my Tanaka ironwood with this, and feel pretty good with this finally as my stainless option:
> View attachment 104725
> View attachment 104726


Looks very interesting!


----------



## Jeezuinn

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> 255mm Black Lotus gyuto
> 
> View attachment 104231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this story by Black Lotus Knives on Instagram before it disappears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com


Really nice,been eyeing his stuffs. Definitely in my to try list


----------



## esoo

Barmoley said:


> Kramer Zwilling 10" Chef's Knive arrived
> 
> 
> Got the new Kramer Zwilling knife today.:thumbsup: Some of the pics show it with the real Kramer 9" Chef's knife for comparison. I was very pleasantly surprised with the knife. I was prepared to be a little disappointed but not so. The F&F is excellent. The distal taper is comparable to the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com



Thanks for the link. Will have to read when I've got time.


----------



## Jeezuinn

Not exactly new,but finally got it handled. Kato standard 240mm


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Finally my 210 denka arrived... ordered in July, shipped by sea ship on 10/1, received on 12/2 today.

It’s perfectly straight and has no visible low spot or imperfection. Looks like a very good specimen of denka. 213mm*52mm. 216 gram.


----------



## tchan001

Hz_zzzzzz is now Hz_TFTFTF


----------



## Runner_up

^^ looks great and awesome specs - enjoy it!


----------



## mack

Shi.han 240mm Gyuto 52100












That's what I call a beater.

Mack.


----------



## daddy yo yo

mack said:


> Shi.han 240mm Gyuto 52100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I call a beater.
> 
> Mack.


Would love to try that one day!


----------



## mack

daddy yo yo said:


> Would love to try that one day!



Nearly impossible to realize, isn't it?


Mack.


----------



## daddy yo yo

mack said:


> Nearly impossible to realize, isn't it?
> 
> 
> Mack.


Love ya, honey!


----------



## 0x0x

Soon ;-)


----------



## Robert Lavacca

mack said:


> Shi.han 240mm Gyuto 52100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I call a beater.
> 
> Mack.


Perfect pro knife right there man. Beautiful.


----------



## kpham12

mack said:


> Shi.han 240mm Gyuto 52100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I call a beater.
> 
> Mack.



I strongly believe every time someone posts a Shi.han on here, another angel gets its wings.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Shigefusa kitaeji 300mm yanagiba


----------



## marc4pt0

Barmoley said:


> There is a comparison somewhere that someone did. The summary was the knives were similar.



They were at one time very similar. When the ZKramers first came out they were actually pretty thin behind the edge. But the more recent ones are not so much. 
I have a couple good ones and did a comparison of a Zk 8” next to a real Kramer 8”. Sooo close. Now mind you my 8” has been thinned and tuned by Jon.


----------



## tcmx3

marc4pt0 said:


> They were at one time very similar. When the ZKramers first came out they were actually pretty thin behind the edge. But the more recent ones are not so much.
> I have a couple good ones and did a comparison of a Zk 8” next to a real Kramer 8”. Sooo close. Now mind you my 8” has been thinned and tuned by Jon.



Mine is not thin behind the edge =/ I have two knives that need to be rehandled too I think I need to give Jon a ring in the not too distant future.


----------



## Jeezuinn

My very first western maker,can't wait to use it


----------



## drsmp

Y Tanaka Blue 1 Damascus gyuto. KNS version - Sentan with ebony and marble horn heart/kite handle. 217 edge, 48 heel and 198 grams. Thanks to James for sending multiple pics of handle and blade options plus a great Black Friday price. Delivered from Australia to US in 4 days!


----------



## marc4pt0

Awesome knife. But the handle really steals the show on that Tanaka


----------



## Honerabi

*Takeda Aogami Super Blue Chinese Cleaver Large 240mm (9.4")*

Handle material
Stabilized MapleBlade length240mm (9.4")Thickness at spine3.5 mmThickness at tip2.5 mmHardness (Rockwell scale)61-63
Bevel / EdgeDouble (50/50)


----------



## 0x0x

drsmp said:


> Y Tanaka Blue 1 Damascus gyuto. KNS version - Sentan with ebony and marble horn heart/kite handle. 217 edge, 48 heel and 198 grams. Thanks to James for sending multiple pics of handle and blade options plus a great Black Friday price. Delivered from Australia to US in 4 days!



Beautiful combination!
But isn't it a Blue 2 according to KNS?


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 104853
> 
> 
> One of the nicest aspects of KKF is the friends you make along the way. A while back I commented in a post that I had been looking for a Comet to add to my collection. As Trey has taken a break from knife making I wasn’t having much luck. Along came Hassenbensober to my rescue by offering his Comet Honyaki Gyuto. It was perfect as I was looking for a daily user. 238mm blade length, 220mm edge length, 50mm high, 3.65mm thick at the heel. Probably 26C3 carbon steel with a HRC of 63-64. 180gms. Here is a few more pics.
> 
> View attachment 104840
> 
> 
> View attachment 104854
> 
> 
> View attachment 104855
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104856
> 
> 
> Adding to my luck recently was advice from marc4pt0 to pick up one of the new Anova Precision Ovens. I did and have been using it for the past month or so. I picked up a cheap top round roast on sale this week and thought it would be perfect to roast in my new oven to welcome the Comet Honyaki to the family. Here’s a couple more pics.
> 
> View attachment 104858
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104859
> 
> 
> View attachment 104860
> 
> 
> Though the pics show that the roast was a bit dry it was in fact perfectly moist. I dry brined the roast for 48 hours, seared the roast in beef fat for 6 minutes, then used the Anova oven for a 22hr sous vide roast at 135F. Amazing! My new Comet made short work of the roast and was easily capable of wonderfully thin slices. Two winners courtesy of two KKF friends.


I really really want one of those ovens. Such a brilliant idea. And that knife is no slouch either. Envious of both for sure


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Mikeadunne said:


> Got this little petty from shihan last week about 185mm. I now have four petty/suji between 180-200mm...bc I have a problem. View attachment 104973
> View attachment 104974
> View attachment 104975
> View attachment 104976
> View attachment 104977
> 
> Also a cheaper way to try his stuff out. Unfortunately I like it and will probably have to buy a larger/pricier example.


I REALLY want one of these now. That would be a such a sweet sweet blade. The charred ash handle with that KU is seriously great looking. Might have to get a gyuto from him in this style.


----------



## drsmp

@0x0x


----------



## Mikeadunne

Malcolm Johnson said:


> I REALLY want one of these now. That would be a such a sweet sweet blade. The charred ash handle with that KU is seriously great looking. Might have to get a gyuto from him in this style.


Yup, gonna have to get this little guy a big bro eventually


----------



## TheGreek

Yasaku Blue #2 Bunka @170mm. 

My first Japanese knife. Got this in mid-October and have been using it at home since. It's a small knife, perfect for home use. It's very light, but no flex in the blade so it feels sturdy enough on the board. Good blade height so my push cutting feels really good. Balance point is just on the blade side of the choil which makes it feel even lighter in my pinch grip. Nice Bunka tip for some detail work. $149.95 For this price, I think it's a heck of a good knife. I'm glad I have it. I did get a Saya for it and had it sharpened before they sent it to me. I'm glad I did both of those too.

Tom.


----------



## Jeezuinn

Latest arrival,Sakai Jikko 300mm. Love the service from KnS team


----------



## stereo.pete

First kitchen knife purchase since 2015 I think .

Kaeru Kasumi White #2 240mm Gyuto from JNS. Picked it up on special for Black Friday and figure for the price, why not? Maxim has always had good taste in knives and stones.


----------



## Xin Sun

Mt. Fuji White 2 Mizu-Honyaki from KnS Black Friday sales -the lower one


----------



## j22582536

Bought 2 more knives recently:

Mazaki white 2 Kasumi 300mm Yanagiba from JNS




Next is an used Okishiba Masakuni Honyaki 330mm Yanagiba that was pretty beat up at the beginning, so I took my time reshaped, polished, and rehandled it


----------



## RockyBasel

0x0x said:


> Beautiful combination!
> But isn't it a Blue 2 according to KNS?


It’s blue 1


----------



## RockyBasel

drsmp said:


> Y Tanaka Blue 1 Damascus gyuto. KNS version - Sentan with ebony and marble horn heart/kite handle. 217 edge, 48 heel and 198 grams. Thanks to James for sending multiple pics of handle and blade options plus a great Black Friday price. Delivered from Australia to US in 4 days!View attachment 105062
> View attachment 105063
> View attachment 105064
> View attachment 105065
> View attachment 105066
> View attachment 105067
> View attachment 105068
> View attachment 105069



I am curious how they stack up against the JNS versions - look very similar - the only reason I did not grab one. But Y Tanaka is an true master who makes some incredible knives. The Damascus is really beautiful, natural and subtle vs. Being gaudy


----------



## adrianopedro

I've been looking for this for a while






Tsukasa Hinoura Sujihiki


----------



## RockyBasel

stereo.pete said:


> First kitchen knife purchase since 2015 I think .
> 
> Kaeru Kasumi White #2 240mm Gyuto from JNS. Picked it up on special for Black Friday and figure for the price, why not? Maxim has always had good taste in knives and stones.
> 
> View attachment 105300


Maksim is the man!

he brings us rare unicorns and incredible value knives like Kaeru and Munetoshj


----------



## Gregmega

adrianopedro said:


> I've been looking for this for a while
> 
> View attachment 105449
> 
> 
> Tsukasa Hinoura Sujihiki
> 
> View attachment 105453


Crazy- I was the original owner and made the saya and swapped the handle, it’s a hell of a knife for sure. I’m glad to see it getting used! Congrats!


----------



## DaBishop

So...here's my first JK purchase. Never experienced a knife cut so smoothly. Mentorship 210mm Gyuto and the Butcher which is actually bigger then expected so that was a pleasant surprise


----------



## Chopper88

DaBishop said:


> So...here's my first JK purchase. Never experienced a knife cut so smoothly. *Mentorship* 210mm Gyuto and the Butcher which is actually bigger then expected so that was a pleasant surprise



I can see you're new to this hobby indeed, your autocorrect vocabulary will grow quite a bit in the next weeks/months


----------



## Receiver52

Wat 180 Nakiri. White 2 iron clad. Purchased from Sin last Thur, shipped Fri and received in Toronto area today. DHL and very reasonable cost. The variance in shipping these days is unbelievable.


----------



## Migraine

I spy with my little eye my handle in that latest batch of Kamons


----------



## DaBishop

Chopper88 said:


> I can see you're new to this hobby indeed, your autocorrect vocabulary will grow quite a bit in the next weeks/months


hahahaha....yes, Munetoshi


----------



## Robert Lavacca

It’s really refreshing to see new guys giving the budget friendly options a try first. Some of them are just as good if not better than some of the high rollers people chase. Mune steel is the ****. Great knives brother!


----------



## Receiver52

Have a Mune Honyaki. Use it every day. Great steel.


----------



## DaBishop

Robert Lavacca said:


> It’s really refreshing to see new guys giving the budget friendly options a try first. Some of them are just as good if not better than some of the high rollers people chase. Mune steel is the ****. Great knives brother!


Thanks...these bad boys are so so nice. Played with the gyuto tonight but really looking forward to trying out the butcher.


----------



## Ericfg

Wenk & Muller German butcher's semi-bullnose blade. 1950s era? Ebay purchase.
This looks pretty shiny, so maybe stainless? But it's not marked as such.
I bought a Wenk & Muller cimiter a few months ago that was shiny like this; turned out to be pretty reactive.
I didn't need another butcher's profile since I got that cimeter and had a Henx bullnose but I'd been watching this get re-listed at $5.99 a couple of times (w/ $15 S&H) and said to myself for almost $20 'why not?' I was actually afraid it would get thrown out if I didn't make an offer on it.
It needs some work but it's pretty solid. I'll make it functional again.
Sorry for the awful pix.


----------



## juice

Ericfg said:


> This looks pretty shiny, so maybe stainless?


Paging our Stainless expert, @labor of love


----------



## ModRQC

Gotta love Canadian vendors...











Adam is indeed Sweet.


----------



## j_eugj

After recommendations from members, finally pulled the trigger. Got myself a Kagekiyo Ginsanko Kiritsuke 240mm.


----------



## birdsfan

Got this a couple of days ago, but had to fit my handle for it. Kemadi Bulat 225, Handle is stabilized sindora burl. I am excited to see if the edge retention on this steel is as good as I have heard!












Sorry about the sub par choil shot. It is thinner behind the edge than this image would lead you to believe


----------



## DaM0w

258x58 
250gs
26c3 Isasmedjan honyaki
This was dubbed one of his “second” gyutos, hence the cross on the makers mark so I sent this to Kev for the full spa treatment
This.... this is a knife


----------



## birdsfan

@DaM0w 

That came out really nice! Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## McMan

A tube from Sweden arrived today...
Petty in Spicy white with wrought iron cladding, moose antler handle.
I'm digging the profile+grind--tall petty+beefy convex.


----------



## ap1487

Yoshikane k-tip gyuto SKD from Cleancut
(Thanks to everyone who helped me decide)

Now what to do with a ridiculous amount of diced onions that I couldn’t stop myself chopping, sigh


----------



## soigne_west

I don’t really ever spend too much on anything besides gyuto’s but I’m sure glad I did.


----------



## valdim

j_eugj said:


> After recommendations from members, finally pulled the trigger. Got myself a Kagekiyo Ginsanko Kiritsuke 240mm.


Just splendid...Pls. tell us how it cuts and how is the sharpening like.


----------



## Corradobrit1

soigne_west said:


> I don’t really ever spend too much on anything besides gyuto’s but I’m sure glad I did.
> 
> View attachment 105626
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105627


Shihan?


----------



## soigne_west

Corradobrit1 said:


> Shihan?



oh, yeah.
52100 
260mm
195g


----------



## birdsfan

@ap1487 I have that same knife, and agree completely. It makes me smile every time I use it!


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

soigne_west said:


> I don’t really ever spend too much on anything besides gyuto’s but I’m sure glad I did.
> 
> View attachment 105626
> View attachment 105627


Seeing all these shihan KU with the ash handles makes me REALLY want one. They are just stunning.


----------



## MrHiggins

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Seeing all these shihan KU with the ash handles makes me REALLY want one. They are just stunning.


Do it! I think he continually progresses as a knife maker and his stuff gets better all the time.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

MrHiggins said:


> Do it! I think he continually progresses as a knife maker and his stuff gets better all the time.


Oh it’s definitely up on my list of things to purchase. Just a matter of time.


----------



## ap1487

birdsfan said:


> @ap1487 I have that same knife, and agree completely. It makes me smile every time I use it!



Do you have any tips / advice? E.g. anything you would stay away from cutting? Any maintenance tips? Do you ever get nervous about that thinly tapered tip?

Also quick question - how would you rate the cutting performance compared to other knives you've tried? I'm quite new to jknives and would like to know where I am in terms of what could be improved if you spent more, what it's best at, etc.


----------



## Pauldoduy

This is my Shibata deba. Like it so much!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

ap1487 said:


> Do you have any tips / advice? E.g. anything you would stay away from cutting? Any maintenance tips? Do you ever get nervous about that thinly tapered tip?
> 
> Also quick question - how would you rate the cutting performance compared to other knives you've tried? I'm quite new to jknives and would like to know where I am in terms of what could be improved if you spent more, what it's best at, etc.


Speaking of out of the box grind/performance, Yoshikane SKD I got from KnS is the best cutter I had under $300. Close 2nd is a 2019 Mazaki Ku from Yoshihiro. Others I’ve tried in that price range include Shibata AS and R2, Tad, Wakui, Munetoshi, Anryu, Konosuke GS and HD, and Takamura R2. For $400 price range, I like the profile of my Konosuke FM white 1 better, otherwise I think the Yoshi cuts as well as the FM. I would rank Watanabe pro blue 2 over Yoshi for better food release. TF white 1 is also in this price range but I think it’s not for beginners. Above $500 price range, only Kato KH really impressed me in terms of the out of the box grind and cutting performance (sorry to TF denka, Y Tanaka b1, Shig, Sukenari ZDP189, ikeda honyaki and Shiraki honyaki). With some time on stones (could be hours for some of them), many of these become excellent cutters so I’m just speaking of the out of the box grind.


----------



## Jeezuinn

ModRQC said:


> View attachment 105569
> 
> 
> View attachment 105570
> 
> 
> View attachment 105571
> 
> 
> Gotta love Canadian vendors...
> 
> View attachment 105567
> 
> 
> View attachment 105568
> 
> 
> Adam is indeed Sweet.


What steel for the above,and what is the knife below?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> only Kato KH really impressed me in terms of the out of the box grind and cutting performance (sorry to TF denka).


Must have been a duff Denka.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Corradobrit1 said:


> Must have been a duff Denka.


It’s just really thick behind the edge so it wedges a lot. I measured the thickness of the blade at 1 cm above the edge. Using the middle point of the blade as an example, the denka is 1.53 mm while the mab is 1.22 mm. The difference is huge IMO but I guess that’s just the normal variance for TF. LOL

After an hour on the stone it’s good now and I really like the steel so far.


----------



## ragz

240 denka from this NOV batch. Asked for the tallest of the bunch.

Here's some comparisons to a 240 Wa denka. The grind and taper on wa vs western is quite different as you can see.






Side by side. Kanji change







That wa taper doe










fnf has notably improved on the blade, western handle still a mess. I love it.


----------



## drsmp

Jeezuinn said:


> What steel for the above,and what is the knife below?


Sukenari SG2
Yoshikazu Tanaka White 1 Damascus with Maple Burl / spalted maple handle


----------



## Nagakin

Custom butchery set from Shihan in that bulletproof 52100. I'm really happy about how these turned out. Hankotsu and garasuki options seem to all be beaters or art pieces (and still few and far between), so I requested his interpretation of each plus a k-tip petty to match for banquets. He said he's never made these before, so you saw it here first 

150mm hankotsu
180mm garasuki
210mm petty


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Nagakin said:


> Custom butchery set from Shihan in that bulletproof 52100. I'm really happy about how these turned out. Hankotsu and garasuki options seem to all be beaters or art pieces (and still few and far between), so I requested his interpretation of each plus a k-tip petty to match for banquets. He said he's never made these before, so you saw it here first
> 
> 150mm hankotsu
> 180mm garasuki
> 210mm petty
> 
> View attachment 105684


Yeah I just need to buy a knife from him


----------



## tostadas

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Speaking of out of the box grind/performance, Yoshikane SKD I got from KnS is the best cutter I had under $300.



Do you mean the Amekiri, or did they carry other Yoshikanes previously?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tostadas said:


> Do you mean the Amekiri, or did they carry other Yoshikanes previously?


Yes the Amekiri. I think it’s the Yoshi line that is thinnest behind the edge. Can’t speak to other yoshi lines at other vendors although they are mostly well regarded.


----------



## kpham12

Nagakin said:


> Custom butchery set from Shihan in that bulletproof 52100. I'm really happy about how these turned out. Hankotsu and garasuki options seem to all be beaters or art pieces (and still few and far between), so I requested his interpretation of each plus a k-tip petty to match for banquets. He said he's never made these before, so you saw it here first
> 
> 150mm hankotsu
> 180mm garasuki
> 210mm petty
> 
> View attachment 105684



I saw when he posted these on his Instagram like a week ago and I thought “these are going to someone on KKF, aren’t they?” So nice


----------



## RockyBasel

DaM0w said:


> 258x58
> 250gs
> 26c3 Isasmedjan honyaki
> This was dubbed one of his “second” gyutos, hence the cross on the makers mark so I sent this to Kev for the full spa treatment
> This.... this is a knife



“This....This is a knife” BOOM!


----------



## ModRQC

Jeezuinn said:


> What steel for the above,and what is the knife below?





drsmp said:


> Sukenari SG2
> Yoshikazu Tanaka White 1 Damascus with Maple Burl / spalted maple handle



Indeed... still the provenance of the Tanaka I haven't been able to fully shed lights on for now.

Didn't see you asking, sorry. Thanks @drsmp.

Edit: I can already add that the Sukenari is just great fun to use. It particularly excels cutting carrots and celery, it's very well behaved, balance perfect for precision, profile great for push slice.


----------



## Brian Weekley

When is a tall nakiri a cleaver or when is a short cleaver a tall nakiri ... don’t know, but this fits on both accounts and is one seriously nice knife. It’s a Yoshimitsu tall nakiri. I was looking for a taller nakiri/almost a cleaver because my favourite Takeda cleaver didn’t fit in my block and was a pain to dig out of the box every time I needed it. I ran across this tall nakiri made by Yoshida San. Best of all it was made with a White #1 core steel, San mai construction with a soft iron cladding. An added plus ... it wasn’t too expensive. Here’s a few pics ...






















I was so happy with the knife it made it into my permanent block and never left. For me that’s saying something. The blade is 212mm long, edge length 190mm, height 75mm, thickness 3.30mm at the heel and 228gms. For me it’s very well balanced in a pinch grip and is blisteringly sharp out of the box. I’ll reach for this tall nakiri five time for every time I reach for a Gyuto. Here’s a couple more pics in action.


----------



## ModRQC

choil choil choil


----------



## tchan001

Alfredsson 230mm "The Pincher"


----------



## Slim278

tchan001 said:


> Alfredsson 230mm "The Pincher"
> View attachment 105854


Is that hollow ground? Sorta looks like it from the photo.


----------



## tchan001

Yes, S-grind
Check my gallery for more pics and specs.





Just a few good friends of tchan001


Kippington 267mm x 55mm 52100 "heavyweight laser" gyuto with tiger myrtle and g10 handle 245 gram Beautiful. I have a similar one in his cue. Love to hear what you think of it.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Migraine

Mr Kamon's photos. Making its way to me soon.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Kamon-love!!!


----------



## daddy yo yo

KKF is full of fantastic people who never cease to amaze! I am super-happy to be a part of this community - thank you!


----------



## stereo.pete

daddy yo yo said:


> KKF is full of fantastic people who never cease to amaze! I am super-happy to be a part of this community - thank you!



I've been away awhile and frankly I'm out of touch with some of the new custom makers. Who made this beautiful knife?


----------



## daddy yo yo

stereo.pete said:


> I've been away awhile and frankly I'm out of touch with some of the new custom makers. Who made this beautiful knife?


Robin Dalman from Sweden...


----------



## stereo.pete

Thanks @daddy yo yo , I actually do remember him back before I left. Just saw the large hollow grind about midway up the blade, which if I remember correctly was his signature.


----------



## daddy yo yo

stereo.pete said:


> Thanks @daddy yo yo , I actually do remember him back before I left. Just saw the large hollow grind about midway up the blade, which if I remember correctly was his signature.


He makes his standard (wa-) gyutos which are more laser-like with a more pronounced S-grind, and those Western (Honyaki) gyutos with a more subtle S-grind. The Western knives are much heavier, WH-like, which is what I prefer.

Robin will maybe chime in for some corrections if what I said is total bs...

He also makes (wa-) gyutos with steel made by Birgersson... Don't know much about those, tbh.


----------



## GBT-Splint

Finally received and very welcome Munetoshi Butcher 170mm. The very sharp edge out of the box became absolutely insane after 5 min on stones. F&F not perfect as expected but I must say that I like it very much, at first I wanted to polish it more than that but I decided to take it as it is (and as the maker made it): an insane quality tool. The cutting performance is all I need for now, time, use and sharpening will do the rest. I can't wait to use it and try its edge retention.

-Thanks to JNS for the fast shipping-

I would love to hear from long time users on how their knife from Kouiti Turumaki evolved!












Also does anyone know where this kind of metal dots comes from? Does it means anything about the steel and does it affects the Performance of the knife in any way?


----------



## madmotts

Just in from hawaii (Aframes)- Masashi nakiri SLD 180. ~180 and 55mm. Surprisingly pretty. Not sure if nakiri's are my deal, but these are the specs i've been looking for... Noticeably longer than a 165 see pict.






Comparing to a 165mm Anryu AS.


----------



## damiano

GBT-Splint said:


> Finally received and very welcome Munetoshi Butcher 170mm. The very sharp edge out of the box became absolutely insane after 5 min on stones. F&F not perfect as expected but I must say that I like it very much, at first I wanted to polish it more than that but I decided to take it as it is (and as the maker made it): an insane quality tool. The cutting performance is all I need for now, time, use and sharpening will do the rest. I can't wait to use it and try its edge retention.
> 
> -Thanks to JNS for the fast shipping-
> 
> I would love to hear from long time users on how their knife from Kouiti Turumaki evolved!
> 
> View attachment 105905
> View attachment 105906
> View attachment 105907
> 
> 
> Also does anyone know where this kind of metal dots comes from? Does it means anything about the steel and does it affects the Performance of the knife in any way?
> 
> View attachment 105908


Got mine yesterday too!


----------



## kpham12

madmotts said:


> Just in from hawaii (Aframes)- Masashi nakiri SLD 180. ~180 and 55mm. Surprisingly pretty. Not sure if nakiri's are my deal, but these are the specs i've been looking for... Noticeably longer than a 165 see pict.
> 
> View attachment 105925
> 
> 
> Comparing to a 165mm Anryu AS.
> View attachment 105926
> View attachment 105927


I love Masashi’s knives so much. They always have great fit and finish for the price and his SLD steel is so nice. These nakiris from the new batch on Aframes are a crazy good deal price wise. I’m not really a nakiri guy, but I’ve been eyeballing these for a minute because I’ve never seen a 180 mm nakiri for so cheap.


----------



## dafox

madmotts said:


> Just in from hawaii (Aframes)- Masashi nakiri SLD 180. ~180 and 55mm. Surprisingly pretty. Not sure if nakiri's are my deal, but these are the specs i've been looking for... Noticeably longer than a 165 see pict.
> 
> View attachment 105925
> 
> 
> Comparing to a 165mm Anryu AS.
> View attachment 105926
> View attachment 105927


Sold out now


----------



## kpham12

dafox said:


> Sold out now



Damn, I guess I’ll never find out if I’m a nakiri guy


----------



## Dull_Apex

Time to post and micro-review my 150mm petties from JCK.

Top is JCK Deep Impact 151 x 27mm, 77g), bottom is Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan White Steel No.1 (TF with Pakka handle) (151 x 33, 111g).

I've used these for a few weeks now to see how I like the geometry and steels, and the Deep Impact has a beautiful cladding line and exactly what was specified on JCK..but too short for my tastes. The spine and choil weren't sharp, but there wasn't obvious easing and being a lefty/correct hander the righty grind didn't interfere with cutting. I love the edge profile, but using it on the board I find myself supporting the handle with my fingertips in a pinch grip so I would buy this again in a taller/165m version, but the 150mm feels too much like a long parer.

The TF on the other hand is a heavy beast by comparison and I love the extra weight. Surprisingly for the talk of rough F+F, the spine and choil have had the corners knocked off at an angle. It did come with what I assume are marks from the grind wheel on the blade road and that black mark is a pit with KU remaining in it.






bonus spine grind on the TF (is that a low/overgrind on the edge opposite?)





Also, special mention of the boxes that they came in - they hold the knives snugly and make them look premium for knives that are on the cheaper end.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Toyama Noborikoi Kasumi Honesuki 165mm

Getting ready to slay a couple chickens tomorrow!

Completely right handed grind with what seems to be a concave Ura


----------



## daddy yo yo

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Getting ready to slay a couple chickens tomorrow!


Are they still alive?


----------



## JoBone

Yu Kurosaki Ao 2 rainbow Damascus 210 Gyuto. 

It’s hard to get a good photo of this with the mirror polish, but here it is.

This knife is from the prototype batch that Kurosaki San made to test out this line. I was informed that he will make others in VG10 rainbow, but this is the only batch of Ao2. 

For a little background - 
I periodically make handles for him and purchase his knives. We exchange simple correspondence, but I don’t speak/read Japanese and the same with him and English, so some things get lost in translation.

When I saw these, I reached out to him to let him know how much I loved them and I was able to get this Gyuto. 

This is a knife that I will appreciate for both the quality and spirit.


----------



## AT5760

Wow, that is a thing of beauty!


----------



## stereo.pete

Dull_Apex said:


> Time to post and micro-review my 150mm petties from JCK.
> 
> Top is JCK Deep Impact 151 x 27mm, 77g), bottom is Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan White Steel No.1 (TF with Pakka handle) (151 x 33, 111g).
> 
> I've used these for a few weeks now to see how I like the geometry and steels, and the Deep Impact has a beautiful cladding line and exactly what was specified on JCK..but too short for my tastes. The spine and choil weren't sharp, but there wasn't obvious easing and being a lefty/correct hander the righty grind didn't interfere with cutting. I love the edge profile, but using it on the board I find myself supporting the handle with my fingertips in a pinch grip so I would buy this again in a taller/165m version, but the 150mm feels too much like a long parer.
> 
> The TF on the other hand is a heavy beast by comparison and I love the extra weight. Surprisingly for the talk of rough F+F, the spine and choil have had the corners knocked off at an angle. It did come with what I assume are marks from the grind wheel on the blade road and that black mark is a pit with KU remaining in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonus spine grind on the TF (is that a low/overgrind on the edge opposite?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, special mention of the boxes that they came in - they hold the knives snugly and make them look premium for knives that are on the cheaper end.



JCK never ceases to impress with their bang for the buck!


----------



## DitmasPork

210 Gesshin Hinoura Ajikataya, gyuto. Picked up a good patina, has been my daily driver for the last month. Very enjoyable to use, nimble, workhorse-like gyuto.


----------



## ThePhenom

Couple of Shi.Hans added to the stable. 






The Gyuto is:
276mm long
62mm tall 
3.4mm thick at the handle tapering to 2.4mm before the grind comes across the tip.

The petty is:
183mm long
32mm tall 
3.2mm thick at the handle tapering to 2mm before the grind line, which is kept high.

Enjoying them both.


----------



## RockyBasel

This arrived this week. Integral bolster: beautiful snake wood handle


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

ThePhenom said:


> Couple of Shi.Hans added to the stable.
> 
> View attachment 106032
> 
> 
> The Gyuto is:
> 276mm long
> 62mm tall
> 3.4mm thick at the handle tapering to 2.4mm before the grind comes across the tip.
> 
> The petty is:
> 183mm long
> 32mm tall
> 3.2mm thick at the handle tapering to 2mm before the grind line, which is kept high.
> 
> Enjoying them both.


Aaaand another shihan... how much does the gyuto weigh? Looks like a ridiculously capable prep knife.


----------



## 0x0x




----------



## TSF415

0x0x said:


>



Sweeeeeeet! Where were you able to grab it from?


----------



## RockyBasel

0x0x said:


>


I don’t know what it is, don’t need to know what it is, don’t need the specs, but I want it

no seriously, who, and specs please


----------



## GBT-Splint

RockyBasel said:


> This arrived this week. Integral bolster: beautiful snake wood handle
> 
> View attachment 106038
> View attachment 106039
> View attachment 106040


Looks great! Can you add measurements, I'm very curious about the size of the handle


----------



## 0x0x

TSF415 said:


> Sweeeeeeet! Where were you able to grab it from?



Directly from Isasmedjan ;-) Was an available knife from Jonas.



RockyBasel said:


> I don’t know what it is, don’t need to know what it is, don’t need the specs, but I want it
> 
> no seriously, who, and specs please



Sure 

Isasmedjan widebevel gyuto with sanmai construction
26c3 coresteel heattreated to 64-65hrc
Wroughtiron cladding
Measurements:

Blade length 263mm
Height at heel 58mm
Thickness of spine:
Out of handle 5,1mm
At middle of the blade 2,1mm
At approx. 1cm from the tip 0,7mm
Weight 237g


----------



## RockyBasel

GBT-Splint said:


> Looks great! Can you add measurements, I'm very curious about the size of the handle



here are pics with saya
240 gm
55x235

handle - wood only length to white ring separator - 12 cm
Overall handle - 14 cm

handle is really comfortable- I was not sure if it would be, but it is


----------



## RockyBasel

0x0x said:


> Directly from Isasmedjan ;-) Was an available knife from Jonas.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure
> 
> Isasmedjan widebevel gyuto with sanmai construction
> 26c3 coresteel heattreated to 64-65hrc
> Wroughtiron cladding
> Measurements:
> 
> Blade length 263mm
> Height at heel 58mm
> Thickness of spine:
> Out of handle 5,1mm
> At middle of the blade 2,1mm
> At approx. 1cm from the tip 0,7mm
> Weight 237g


These are perfect specs - I knew it was a western knife, probably Swedish - of course I should have guessed


----------



## 0x0x

RockyBasel said:


> here are pics with saya
> 240 gm
> 55x235
> 
> handle - wood only length to white ring separator - 12 cm
> Overall handle - 14 cm
> 
> handle is really comfortable- I was not sure if it would be, but it is



Looks quite impressive, fancy and expensive haha who is the bladesmith?


----------



## RockyBasel

0x0x said:


> Looks quite impressive, fancy and expensive haha who is the bladesmith?


Heldqvist- another Swedish blade smith - really amazing guy, super helpful


----------



## 0x0x

RockyBasel said:


> Heldqvist- another Swedish blade smith - really amazing guy, super helpful



Ah sure! I recognized the logo but wasn't sure. Curios what you think about.


----------



## RockyBasel

Will let you k ow when I test drive it for a dinner tomorrow - but in the hand, the weight, balance is really good


----------



## drsmp

@RockyBasel Gorgeous Gyuto! If only the saya wasn’t so plain......


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Picked up a cck 1301 from bst. Been wanting to try a Chinese veg cleaver for a while and I’m glad I was able to find this one. Gonna put an new edge on it and test it out. It’s a bit rough on the fit and finish bit the edges of the spine and choir are decently rounded already. I’m stoked to try it out


----------



## Brian Weekley

About a year ago I picked up my first Catcheside Gyuto. A few months later I was lucky enough to add a Nakiri. Both were excellent cutters, so much so that I added the nakiri to my permanent block. This is my block of knives that doesn’t rotate and the knives I reach for when I’m serious about getting things done. Several weeks ago when I got a chance to add a Catcheside petty curtesy of Matt Zilliox, I jumped at it. I’ve been using this wonderful addition and am thrilled with it.

Here’s a pic of what I call my Catcheside family.







The petty is the top knife and as you can see is a slightly shrunken version of the Gyuto. It is nominally a 170mm forged San mai geometry. Blade length is 185mm, edge length 174mm, height is 45mm, and thickness at the heel is 4.35mm. weight is162gms. It’s core is 1.2462 steel with mild steel cladding. Wenge handle, HRC 65 and a beautiful kasumi finish.

Here’s a few more pics ...
















As is my practice, I prepped a welcome to the family meal. Here’s a few more pics in action.
















As with its brethren the petty/small Gyuto is scary sharp and is an amazing slicer. So much so that all of the Catchside’s rival my Takeda‘s. They are substantial knives, regardless of size and would IMO be a valued addition to anyone’s knife collection.


----------



## Gregmega

JoBone said:


> Yu Kurosaki Ao 2 rainbow Damascus 210 Gyuto.
> 
> It’s hard to get a good photo of this with the mirror polish, but here it is.
> 
> This knife is from the prototype batch that Kurosaki San made to test out this line. I was informed that he will make others in VG10 rainbow, but this is the only batch of Ao2.
> 
> For a little background -
> I periodically make handles for him and purchase his knives. We exchange simple correspondence, but I don’t speak/read Japanese and the same with him and English, so some things get lost in translation.
> 
> When I saw these, I reached out to him to let him know how much I loved them and I was able to get this Gyuto.
> 
> This is a knife that I will appreciate for both the quality and spirit.
> 
> View attachment 105994
> View attachment 105995
> View attachment 105996


Wow. Never thought I’d say that in the same sentence as Kurosaki but here we are. Very cool.


----------



## Pertti

Some unbeliavably beautiful knives I've seen in this thread, holy s***. Im a new member here and I'll add my newest buy.

Katsuto Tanaka w1 ku 180mm iron clad gyuto. Works a treat for me for so long, but I'll refrain from going into deep analysis as I lack the ability to do so . Seems to be pretty thin overall with a quite nicely usable ground tip! The thinnes came as a bit of surprise for me.

The other one is a Shiro Kamo B2 210 iron clad gyuto. A nice one IMO, but my heart is on the nicely rustic K Tanaka with the cool rainbow pakka ferrule <3. Both with sandalwood handles.


----------



## DitmasPork

270 Mazaki suji. The sale price at Carbon on this beaut too good to pass up. Lovely suji.


----------



## Vancouversam

this lovely gyuto just came through the mail !! White II by legendary Tsukasa. Thanks @drsmp


----------



## daddy yo yo

Newest addition: 270 Mazaki KU (on the right):


----------



## RockyBasel

Vancouversam said:


> View attachment 106283
> 
> this lovely gyuto just came through the mail !! White II by legendary Tsukasa. Thanks @drsmp


Wow! these babies are pretty much impossible to find. i saw one on Miura but it was sold out. Have been waiting since


----------



## Brian Weekley

TF (Teruyasu Fujiwara) has quite an enthusiastic following on KKF. Wanting to find out for myself I picked up a Morihei fine finish version from ryanjams on BST. White #1 core steel with soft iron cladding and a karouchi finish. Pakka western style handle. Blade length 248mm, edge length 246mm, 53mm deep at the heel and 2.84mm thick also at the heel. 237 gms. Here’s a few pics ...











Continuing my learning with my new Anova Precision Oven I picked up a cheap blade roast and prepped it for a 16hr sous vide cook in the Anova. After 14 hours at 135F and 100% steam the TF revealed a roast finished like this.






A little rare for my taste but a nice crust, though. two more hours at 155F and 100% steam yielded this result for the TF.

















Thoughts about the TF? ... Perfect for a working kitchen. I love the grind and steel. The balance is perfect for me in a pinch grip. White #1 sharpens beautifullly and requires only the occasional stropping/steel to maintain the edge. F&F ... the blade is great ... the rest suitable for a busy kitchen. It won’t be leaving my collection and I’ll enjoy using it for the next few months. Oh yes .... the roast finished perfectly, nice and tender.


----------



## RockyBasel

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 106383
> 
> 
> TF (Teruyasu Fujiwara) has quite an enthusiastic following on KKF. Wanting to find out for myself I picked up a Morihei fine finish version from ryanjams on BST. White #1 core steel with soft iron cladding and a karouchi finish. Pakka western style handle. Blade length 248mm, edge length 246mm, 53mm deep at the heel and 2.84mm thick also at the heel. 237 gms. Here’s a few pics ...
> 
> View attachment 106386
> 
> 
> View attachment 106387
> 
> 
> Continuing my learning with my new Anova Precision Oven I picked up a cheap blade roast and prepped it for a 16hr sous vide cook in the Anova. After 14 hours at 135F and 100% steam the TF revealed a roast finished like this.
> 
> View attachment 106388
> 
> 
> A little rare for my taste but a nice crust, though. two more hours at 155F and 100% steam yielded this result for the TF.
> 
> View attachment 106389
> 
> 
> View attachment 106390
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106391
> 
> 
> Thoughts about the TF? ... Perfect for a working kitchen. I love the grind and steel. The balance is perfect for me in a pinch grip. White #1 sharpens beautifullly and requires only the occasional stropping/steel to maintain the edge. F&F ... the blade is great ... the rest suitable for a busy kitchen. It won’t be leaving my collection and I’ll enjoy using it for the next few months. Oh yes .... the roast finished perfectly, nice and tender.



Does the morihei FF come in two versions? This one is KU - but the FF that I got is not KU - so that means there must be 2 versions of the Morihei FF knife


----------



## esoo

I should probably take some better pics, but I'm supposed to be working.

Hitohira Kikuchiyo (Nakagawa from Shiraki Hamono) x Ren (Morihiro's Grandson) 180mm Santoku in White 2. Fit and finish is very good (rounding on everything is very good - very much like my Kono FM). Concave Wide bevel grind.

Going to be interesting to try out.


----------



## Brian Weekley

RockyBasel said:


> Does the morihei FF come in two versions? This one is KU - but the FF that I got is not KU - so that means there must be 2 versions of the Morihei FF knife


Here’s where I got my information ... Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi White #1 Gyuto 240mm Pakka Handle (Fine Finish)


----------



## Corradobrit1

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 106383
> 
> 
> TF (Teruyasu Fujiwara) has quite an enthusiastic following on KKF. Wanting to find out for myself I picked up a Morihei fine finish version from ryanjams on BST. White #1 core steel with soft iron cladding and a karouchi finish. Pakka western style handle. Blade length 248mm, edge length 246mm, 53mm deep at the heel and 2.84mm thick also at the heel. 237 gms. Here’s a few pics ...
> 
> View attachment 106386
> 
> 
> View attachment 106387
> 
> 
> Continuing my learning with my new Anova Precision Oven I picked up a cheap blade roast and prepped it for a 16hr sous vide cook in the Anova. After 14 hours at 135F and 100% steam the TF revealed a roast finished like this.
> 
> View attachment 106388
> 
> 
> A little rare for my taste but a nice crust, though. two more hours at 155F and 100% steam yielded this result for the TF.
> 
> View attachment 106389
> 
> 
> View attachment 106390
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106391
> 
> 
> Thoughts about the TF? ... Perfect for a working kitchen. I love the grind and steel. The balance is perfect for me in a pinch grip. White #1 sharpens beautifullly and requires only the occasional stropping/steel to maintain the edge. F&F ... the blade is great ... the rest suitable for a busy kitchen. It won’t be leaving my collection and I’ll enjoy using it for the next few months. Oh yes .... the roast finished perfectly, nice and tender.


Congrats. Glad my old Morihei TF has found its forever home  
Just too long for me in a home kitchen otherwise I would have kept it. These TF's take a superb blue patina.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Brian Weekley said:


> Here’s where I got my information ... Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi White #1 Gyuto 240mm Pakka Handle (Fine Finish)


That knife you have was used for the beauty shots on the Hitohira page


----------



## Brian Weekley

Corradobrit1 said:


> Congrats. Glad my old Morihei TF has found its forever home
> Just too long for me in a home kitchen otherwise I would have kept it. These TF's take a superb blue patina.


I’m thrilled to have it and I really get why TF has such a great following. My preference in knives is a rustic, reactive finish. TF checks all the marks in that regard. I don’t have a problem with and, in fact slightly prefer, a longer knife. As a home cook I adjust my technique to the knife. That’s part of my enjoyment as trying to understand what the maker was trying to accomplish. The won’t be my last TF.


----------



## 4wa1l

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 106383
> 
> 
> TF (Teruyasu Fujiwara) has quite an enthusiastic following on KKF. Wanting to find out for myself I picked up a Morihei fine finish version from ryanjams on BST. White #1 core steel with soft iron cladding and a karouchi finish. Pakka western style handle. Blade length 248mm, edge length 246mm, 53mm deep at the heel and 2.84mm thick also at the heel. 237 gms. Here’s a few pics ...
> 
> View attachment 106386
> 
> 
> View attachment 106387
> 
> 
> Continuing my learning with my new Anova Precision Oven I picked up a cheap blade roast and prepped it for a 16hr sous vide cook in the Anova. After 14 hours at 135F and 100% steam the TF revealed a roast finished like this.
> 
> View attachment 106388
> 
> 
> A little rare for my taste but a nice crust, though. two more hours at 155F and 100% steam yielded this result for the TF.
> 
> View attachment 106389
> 
> 
> View attachment 106390
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106391
> 
> 
> Thoughts about the TF? ... Perfect for a working kitchen. I love the grind and steel. The balance is perfect for me in a pinch grip. White #1 sharpens beautifullly and requires only the occasional stropping/steel to maintain the edge. F&F ... the blade is great ... the rest suitable for a busy kitchen. It won’t be leaving my collection and I’ll enjoy using it for the next few months. Oh yes .... the roast finished perfectly, nice and tender.


I have the same knife in the 210mm. I feel the same way about it. Awesome to use but a bit rough when you have a closer look. Mine is 217g and feels solid but balanced. F&F on my blade is good but handle is not the best like you say. I'm still in the honeymoon phase but I'm very glad I picked it up and really enjoy using it.


RockyBasel said:


> Does the morihei FF come in two versions? This one is KU - but the FF that I got is not KU - so that means there must be 2 versions of the Morihei FF knife


There is both a stainless clad maboroshi equivalent and a kuro iron clad like this one. Both came in regular and fine finish.

These two pages show all of the iterations as far as I'm aware (also some other non-TF morihei knives). Morihei


----------



## tcmx3

I looked at the 240 'fine finish' and I gotta say that's a lotta money for a knife that has a worse kasumi than I can put on a knife myself 

especially because on the same site you can look at the Tanaka x Kyuzo Hitohiro knives with absolutely stunning looking finishes, nicer handles and apparently better f&f.

maybe they're nice knives beyond that but if you label a knife as having better finish it would be nice for it at least look like it lives up to that.

for example:


----------



## Vancouversam

RockyBasel said:


> Wow! these babies are pretty much impossible to find. i saw one on Miura but it was sold out. Have been waiting since


The one miura has is even harder to find, cuz that one isn’t pre laminated.


----------



## j22582536

Arrived freshly today: 
This is what happens when a swordsmith makes kitchen knives, probably the sexiest hamon I’ve ever seen. Forged by Ron Chen, a Taiwanese swordsmith, apprentice of Yoshihara Yoshindo.


----------



## friz

j22582536 said:


> Arrived freshly today:
> This is what happens when a swordsmith makes kitchen knives, probably the sexiest hamon I’ve ever seen. Forged by Ron Chen, a Taiwanese swordsmith, apprentice of Yoshihara Yoshindo.
> View attachment 106448
> View attachment 106449
> View attachment 106450


The 'artknife' guy is a pain to deal with. Did you get it from him?


----------



## j22582536

friz said:


> The 'artknife' guy is a pain to deal with. Did you get it from him?


Yeah I PMed the maker on Facebook. His Facebook page is Ron Chen Forge. We communicated in Mandarin but I believe they speak English as well.


----------



## Corradobrit1

j22582536 said:


> Arrived freshly today:
> This is what happens when a swordsmith makes kitchen knives, probably the sexiest hamon I’ve ever seen. Forged by Ron Chen, a Taiwanese swordsmith, apprentice of Yoshihara Yoshindo.
> View attachment 106448
> View attachment 106449
> View attachment 106450


I can see the Nihonto DNA. Is it tamahagane steel? If not, then what?


----------



## j22582536

Corradobrit1 said:


> I can see the Nihonto DNA. Is it tamahagane steel? If not, then what?


It’s forged from a Taiwan-made steel called SNCM220, not tamahagane sadly... although it would probably cost so much more if so


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

esoo said:


> View attachment 106392
> 
> 
> I should probably take some better pics, but I'm supposed to be working.
> 
> Hitohira Kikuchiyo (Nakagawa from Shiraki Hamono) x Ren (Morihiro's Grandson) 180mm Santoku in White 2. Fit and finish is very good (rounding on everything is very good - very much like my Kono FM). Concave Wide bevel grind.
> 
> Going to be interesting to try out.


Been thinking about trying this out, but in 240mm gyuto. Any input after your usage is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JimMaple98

Second hand JNS mazaki 240.
nothing flashy but this bad girl should be good fun.

I have a Y. Tanaka x Yohei 240 blue 1 gyuto and K&S Kasumi 240 Mazaki on their way to me at this moment, need to get some reps in with the Maz before they get here and take all of my attention.


----------



## esoo

Inosuke Hashibira said:


> Been thinking about trying this out, but in 240mm gyuto. Any input after your usage is greatly appreciated.



Just put an initial mini-review of the knife here: Hitohira Kikuchiyo x Ren 180mm Santoku


----------



## kleeer

Light-Show !!! 

The knife called "Falcon Funayuki"
It’s made by a 17years old very talented german pupil named Simon Herde living in the north of germany.

Steel is Sandvik 14c28n / 4mm thick on the handle with 20cm sharp cutting edge. The knife has an outstanding crowned grind. It is not a laser geometry, but it cuts like this.

be soulful, kup


----------



## kidsos

Got my first deba a few weeks ago, so far I am enjoying it a lot! It is this one: Mumei NOS Hand Forged VG-10 Deba 165mm Ho Wood Handle (B Grade Discounted)

Bought it from a new knife vendor in the Netherlands who is a joy to work with.

F&F was a bit rough but it was to be expected for this price and it being a B grade knife. The grind on the other hand seems pretty good and is usable already, will take a few sharpenings for it to really even out and get a nice kasumi of the stones.


----------



## Jovidah

If I may ask: which new knife vendor?


----------



## kidsos

Jovidah said:


> If I may ask: which new knife vendor?


Karasu knives in Amsterdam, currently no site yet. But I have added his insta below. Solid dude with restaurant experience and a nice showroom that is easily accesible by metro.









Karasu Japanese knives (@karasuknives) • Instagram photos and videos


4,200 Followers, 908 Following, 181 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Karasu Japanese knives (@karasuknives)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Jovidah

Thanks... I'll keep an eye on them. Bit far for me to travel but I'm sure he'll get a webshop going soon enough given the current situation.


----------



## Migraine

Kamon all finished up, think it'll start making its way to me this week.

240mm polished denty s-grind. Handle block made for me by a friend who does resin work and stabilises wood. Ferrules are copper with forced patina.

Can't wait to get it.


----------



## alterwisser

Migraine said:


> View attachment 106522
> View attachment 106523
> View attachment 106524
> View attachment 106525
> 
> 
> Kamon all finished up, think it'll start making its way to me this week.
> 
> 240mm polished denty s-grind. Handle block made for me by a friend who does resin work and stabilises wood. Ferrules are copper with forced patina.
> 
> Can't wait to get it.



That’s a beauty!

will be even more beautiful without Kamons freaky thumb in the pic


----------



## Roberto

j22582536 said:


> Arrived freshly today:
> This is what happens when a swordsmith makes kitchen knives, probably the sexiest hamon I’ve ever seen. Forged by Ron Chen, a Taiwanese swordsmith, apprentice of Yoshihara Yoshindo.
> View attachment 106448
> View attachment 106449
> View attachment 106450


Nice!


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

This finally came in. Takada no Hamono Suiboku in B2 






My first honesuki.


----------



## RockyBasel

alterwisser said:


> That’s a beauty!
> 
> will be even more beautiful without Kamons freaky thumb in the pic


Why are the gloves black and not any other color?


----------



## daddy yo yo

RockyBasel said:


> Why are the gloves black and not any other color?


Because he can.


----------



## RockyBasel

It’s raining knives from Sweden..Sweden on my mind....it’s understandable

25c3 core, Damascus and nickel clad, dyed birch handle with bronze spacers. Came with Masur birch saya

215 gm
240 blade length
55 mm heel


----------



## alterwisser

daddy yo yo said:


> Because he can.



now they’re blue. What does that tell you? (Apart from a fancy rhyme)


----------



## LazerTornado

Just a little Anryu Bunka.


----------



## JimMaple98

Yoshikazu Tanaka x Yohei 240 (226) blue #1 gyuto arrived today, can’t wait to put it to work!


----------



## RockyBasel

4wa1l said:


> I have the same knife in the 210mm. I feel the same way about it. Awesome to use but a bit rough when you have a closer look. Mine is 217g and feels solid but balanced. F&F on my blade is good but handle is not the best like you say. I'm still in the honeymoon phase but I'm very glad I picked it up and really enjoy using it.
> 
> There is both a stainless clad maboroshi equivalent and a kuro iron clad like this one. Both came in regular and fine finish.
> 
> These two pages show all of the iterations as far as I'm aware (also some other non-TF morihei knives). Morihei



I got my Morihei FF from Strata - White #1, stainless clad Tsuchime- basically TF Maborishi - for $425

What I don’t get is why the KU would be more expensive at $463?

Was the KU also made by TF?


----------



## 4wa1l

RockyBasel said:


> I got my Morihei FF from Strata - White #1, stainless clad Tsuchime- basically TF Maborishi - for $425
> 
> What I don’t get is why the KU would be more expensive at $463?
> 
> Was the KU also made by TF?



I'm not sure. Usually they're cheaper. Maybe Strata had an earlier run and now prices have gone up? Yours is $540 on that link.

The KU is also made by TF. Supposedly you can order iron clad direct from TF too.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

4wa1l said:


> I'm not sure. Usually they're cheaper. Maybe Strata had an earlier run and now prices have gone up? Yours is $540 on that link.
> 
> The KU is also made by TF. Supposedly you can order iron clad direct from TF too.



TF raised prices on Morihei recently, prices will move to reflect that.


----------



## RockyBasel

I got lucky, my Mab FF is still showing 425 on strata - sold out of course

I just got it 6 weeks - 2 months ago, so prices moved high pretty quickly

Perhaps because the stone wheel broke- and no more FF are likely to be produced in the future


----------



## Danzo

Inosuke Hashibira said:


> This finally came in. Takada no Hamono Suiboku in B2 View attachment 106622
> View attachment 106623
> 
> My first honesuki.
> View attachment 106624


does that takada kick ass?


----------



## RockyBasel

I am sure it does - my blue 1 does, I am sure this one is equally good if not better


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Danzo said:


> does that takada kick ass?


Absolutely, feels very light compare to my other knives (partly because of the handle as well). Developing very nice rainbow patina, used it yesterday to cut 20 onions. Loving it.


----------



## Kgp

Just got an early Christmas present from co-worker. Cobra Teck! It’s spring activated. When you push slide forward, blade shoots out the end and pushing it back makes it retract. Basically a switchblade. Pretty cool!


----------



## JimMaple98

TF Maboroshi 210 came in today from Protooling, oh boy this looks like a fun knife, can’t wait to take it to work tomorrow!
The grind seems pretty good from initial inspection, no noticeable faults yet. 
The handle is super comfortable, I am a Wa guy but recently decided to try Yo handles out again, after buying a Misono Swedish 210 as a beater at work I was happy enough with its ergonomics to jump on a TF. 
Fit and finish is surely lacking for this price point, but we all know that when buying a Fujiwara. the spine and choil need a good time with some sandpaper, but the handle isn’t too bad, just some a slight gap between the bolster and scales. 
the finger notch could be slightly bigger for my fingers but it’s not terribly small, my finger still fits well enough just pretty snuggly. Once I ease it with some sandpaper I hope it will feel much better.

overall, initially very happy with this knife, but we will see after some heavy use and sharpening how often(if at all) it makes it into the knife roll.


----------



## Dull_Apex

@JimMaple98 
Did you give it a polish? The blade road looks smooth in the pics. 

I also like the look of the profile.


----------



## JimMaple98

Dull_Apex said:


> @JimMaple98
> Did you give it a polish? The blade road looks smooth in the pics.
> 
> I also like the look of the profile.


Haven’t touched it, this is how it came  talked to Paul from Protooling and he picked out one for me, that man is a gem


----------



## drsmp

@JimMaple98 If the sand paper doesn’t make the notch big enough, a rough sanding wheel on a dremel tool will definitely do the trick


----------



## stereo.pete

Munetoshi 240mm Gyuto from Japanese Natural Stones!


----------



## Pauldoduy

Something like Hiromoto honyaki gyuto 240mm


----------



## stereo.pete

Pauldoduy said:


> Something like Hiromoto honyaki gyuto 240mm
> View attachment 106969



Never knew they were forging Honyaki blades, that's cool! I still regret selling my @Dave Martell rehandled Hiromoto 240mm AS Gyuto.


----------



## @ftermath

stereo.pete said:


> Never knew they were forging Honyaki blades, that's cool! I still regret selling my @Dave Martell rehandled Hiromoto 240mm AS Gyuto.


picked one of Dave’s rehandle/spa treatment versions up off BST recently and I was surprised how well it performs.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pauldoduy said:


> Something like Hiromoto honyaki gyuto 240mm
> View attachment 106969


Wow! 2nd from top is my favorite!!! Breathtakingly beautiful! Dave Martell rehandle?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Pauldoduy said:


> Something like Hiromoto honyaki gyuto 240mm
> View attachment 106969


The two ironwood handled Hiro's look like Geoff Nocon's knives


----------



## Pauldoduy

daddy yo yo said:


> Wow! 2nd from top is my favorite!!! Breathtakingly beautiful! Dave Martell rehandle?


Yes, you're!


----------



## Pauldoduy

Corradobrit1 said:


> The two ironwood handled Hiro's look like Geoff Nocon's knives


One from him and one from USA.


----------



## Pauldoduy

@ftermath said:


> picked one of Dave’s rehandle/spa treatment versions up off BST recently and I was surprised how well it performs.


Yes, Dave did a great job!


----------



## 63falcon

New Willison sujihiki. I was looking for something thicker and heavier then my other one for bbq/crusty meats.


----------



## rob

Newham 275X56 Gyuto.
Nitro V with spectacular western handle.
Fit and finish is faultless.


----------



## juice

JimMaple98 said:


> Fit and finish is surely lacking for this price point, but we all know that when buying a Fujiwara.


They'll never bring their stuff up to pro level - there's no incentive, everyone just shrugs and goes: "Yeah, they're substandard, but that's part of the TF brand."


----------



## Dull_Apex

juice said:


> They'll never bring their stuff up to pro level - there's no incentive, everyone just shrugs and goes: "Yeah, they're substandard, but that's part of the TF brand."


There's always a chance TF-V will change directions towards higher quality.


----------



## mmiinngg

stereo.pete said:


> Munetoshi 240mm Gyuto from Japanese Natural Stones!



One of the best bang for buck imo. Really like mine. HT is top notch, gets screaming sharp with a few strops, and the overall shape of the blade works great. I thought about getting another one. I'm afraid the day they won't be easy to pick up


----------



## Sdo

I have just bought a small Munetoshi petty 120mm from Cleancut. Can't wait to have my small Christmas present in my hands. Will then leave my opinion on it and if it is as good as expected I might try the Gyuto afterwards.


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> They'll never bring their stuff up to pro level - there's no incentive, everyone just shrugs and goes: "Yeah, they're substandard, but that's part of the TF brand."


I love how instead of flattening the tang and bolster, they notch the scales.



Dull_Apex said:


> There's always a chance TF-V will change directions towards higher quality.


Don't hold your breath to long.


----------



## stereo.pete

mmiinngg said:


> One of the best bang for buck imo. Really like mine. HT is top notch, gets screaming sharp with a few strops, and the overall shape of the blade works great. I thought about getting another one. I'm afraid the day they won't be easy to pick up



I noticed my Munetoshi from JNS has the exact same profile as my Kaeru from JNS, so I wonder if he's commissioning specific profiles from his smiths. The fit and finish on my Kaeru is well above Munetoshi and came in at a lower price point, so I doubt it's the same smith. Regardless, I'm loving the look and feel of this Munetoshi, can't wait to use it on some meals in the near future. 

Back when I was knee deep in this hobby, I focused heavily on American made blades such as DT, Marko, Rader, Haburn, etc and now that I'm getting back into it, I'm loving exploring Japanese knives again. The bang for the buck is just amazing!


----------



## hijackn

stereo.pete said:


> Munetoshi 240mm Gyuto from Japanese Natural Stones!
> 
> View attachment 106953



Really really pretty knife. Will you use it as an all-purpose knife or do you plan to have it as a more select role?


----------



## stereo.pete

hijackn said:


> Really really pretty knife. Will you use it as an all-purpose knife or do you plan to have it as a more select role?



I’ll be using it as a general purpose chef’s knife.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Dull_Apex said:


> There's always a chance TF-V will change directions towards higher quality.


There have already been improvements. Grinds are more consistent now.....and in a good way. However handle (red handle seems pretty good though) and bolster F&F is stubbornly sh!te.


----------



## tchan001

Milan Gravier 250x63mm with oval boxwood handle


----------



## jbou

ma_sha1 said:


> Marko KS profile 210:


Not very much KS profile, the tip should be higher for KS-like. To me, it is basic japanese gyu toprofile.


----------



## zizirex

my first Konosuke, Sumiiro SLD petty 150 by Nihei.









the distal taper


----------



## Migraine

My tracking info from Mr Kamon hasn't updated in 5 days so I'm guessing the knife is stuck in border closure purgatory.  (I'm in the UK)


----------



## MrHiggins

I never thought I'd sell my 240 Kochi Migaki, but I lent it to a buddy who kept bugging me to sell it to her. When I saw that JKI had a 270 in stock, I thought "what the hell" and sold the 240 to get its big brother.

Specs are 54mm at the heel, 275 cutting edge, and only 202 grams. Although its spine is not super thick coming out of the handle, it has a nice constant taper all the way down to the tip. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## JoelV

Finally arrived, went with the suggestion of people here getting the Yoshikane nashiji 210 white2 and added a Yu Kurosaki Fujin 240mm to it. 
Discovered a canadian seller here too, cooks edge.


----------



## GBT-Splint

Munetoshi Gyuto 240 -- love it so far, my second Munetoshi


----------



## DrEriksson

Got a solid pair of blades yesterday.

Isasmedjan honyaki gyuto 240. I wanted about 240 honyaki and chose a crazy handle-wood. Rest was up to Jonas to decide, and boy did he deliver. 135cr3, buffalo ferrule and 267 g. The tip is thin and a dream for onions. This might be the new go-to knife for some time.


Birgersson Blades double-sided deba 160. Was asking about a knife to abuse in a FB-group, and things developed in a nice way. I’ve flattened the sides on it, but my kasumi skills are not that good.


----------



## DaBishop

JoBone said:


> Yu Kurosaki Ao 2 rainbow Damascus 210 Gyuto.
> 
> It’s hard to get a good photo of this with the mirror polish, but here it is.
> 
> This knife is from the prototype batch that Kurosaki San made to test out this line. I was informed that he will make others in VG10 rainbow, but this is the only batch of Ao2.
> 
> For a little background -
> I periodically make handles for him and purchase his knives. We exchange simple correspondence, but I don’t speak/read Japanese and the same with him and English, so some things get lost in translation.
> 
> When I saw these, I reached out to him to let him know how much I loved them and I was able to get this Gyuto.
> 
> This is a knife that I will appreciate for both the quality and spirit.
> 
> View attachment 105994
> View attachment 105995
> View attachment 105996


fabulous...and I never use that word cuz it's crazy outdated, but in this case...wow


----------



## DaBishop

ok...possibly a stupid question but is it odd for the blade to slide out of the handle? I mean, I know they do as you can change your handles and so forth but should it be a real process to remove it or is it a situation where if you just pull a little harder than normal it can slide right out?


----------



## M1k3

DaBishop said:


> ok...possibly a stupid question but is it odd for the blade to slide out of the handle? I mean, I know they do as you can change your handles and so forth but should it be a real process to remove it or is it a situation where if you just pull a little harder than normal it can slide right out?


You definitely shouldn't be able to just use your bare hands to pull the handle off, without loosening it up in any way.


----------



## DaBishop

M1k3 said:


> You definitely shouldn't be able to just use your bare hands to pull the handle off, without loosening it up in any way.


what's the remedy then, because my Munetoshi Gyuto pulled out while I was washing it. Went back in and feels pretty stable but came out really easily to be honest.


----------



## ExistentialHero

DaBishop said:


> what's the remedy then, because my Munetoshi Gyuto pulled out while I was washing it. Went back in and feels pretty stable but came out really easily to be honest.


Got a hot glue gun?


----------



## DaBishop

ExistentialHero said:


> Got a hot glue gun?


really? yeah, I do.


----------



## DrEriksson

DaBishop said:


> really? yeah, I do.



I’ve changed handles two times, so I’m an internet expert. I stuffed some pieces of glue stick in the handle, heated the tang with the gas torch, and insert. The hard part was getting a bit glue to seal the opening. Added some glue after, but it got a bit messy. Lesson. Fun thing that even I managed to do.


----------



## Chopper88

I think @RDalman mentioned this:

You can use a small pellet of glue and push it in there and touch it with a hot piece of steel to melt and seal up the hole.

I guess doing the same with beeswax for a less permanent type of install would work as well.


----------



## GBT-Splint

DaBishop said:


> what's the remedy then, because my Munetoshi Gyuto pulled out while I was washing it. Went back in and feels pretty stable but came out really easily to be honest.


I wanted to mention this on another thread but as it already started without me, I pulled out the blade on my Munetoshi gyuto 240 out of the handle without any strength needed. (doesn't bother me too much as I know it's an easy fix but I must admit I didn't expected that to be happening often)
Is your knife new ?


----------



## M1k3

DrEriksson said:


> I’ve changed handles two times, so I’m an internet expert. I stuffed some pieces of glue stick in the handle, heated the tang with the gas torch, and insert. The hard part was getting a bit glue to seal the opening. Added some glue after, but it got a bit messy. Lesson. Fun thing that even I managed to do.


Use beeswax. Can melt and pour it in or ball it up and push it in. Scrape off excess.


----------



## DrEriksson

M1k3 said:


> Use beeswax. Can melt and pour it in or ball it up and push it in. Scrape off excess.



Good advice. Will certainly try if I much about with handles in the future!

Happy holidays!


----------



## GBT-Splint

M1k3 said:


> Use beeswax. Can melt and pour it in or ball it up and push it in. Scrape off excess.


I've heard about that, isn't it too soft to hold the blade for good ?


----------



## M1k3

GBT-Splint said:


> I've heard about that, isn't it too soft to hold the blade for good ?


Hot/melt glue in the tang slot to hold it. Beeswax to fill in the opening afterwards.

EDIT: If you have a tight friction fit on the handle and tang, beeswax is enough to give that little extra 'holding power'.


----------



## ragz

ecstatic


----------



## GBT-Splint

M1k3 said:


> Hot/melt glue in the tang slot to hold it. Beeswax to fill in the opening afterwards.
> 
> EDIT: If you have a tight friction fit on the handle and tang, beeswax is enough to give that little extra 'holding power'.


Ok cheers I like the beeswax solution to seal the opening. will probably do that.


----------



## DaBishop

GBT-Splint said:


> I wanted to mention this on another thread but as it already started without me, I pulled out the blade on my Munetoshi gyuto 240 out of the handle without any strength needed. (doesn't bother me too much as I know it's an easy fix but I must admit I didn't expected that to be happening often)
> Is your knife new ?


Yep.


----------



## Qapla'

ragz said:


> ecstatic


Which knife is that?


----------



## Midsummer

DaBishop said:


> what's the remedy then, because my Munetoshi Gyuto pulled out while I was washing it. Went back in and feels pretty stable but came out really easily to be honest.



I wish more handles came off so easily. It would be easier to change (for weight distribution, aesthetics) handles; or just pull them off to polish a knife. 

Was it true that pulling a handles, after a lot of work with wet ingredients (seafood), was routine Japan? I read that somewhere. Similar reasoning as to why magnolia was preferred- ie. kept grip in wet conditions.

A very mild adhesive such as bees wax can be totally sufficient to properly hold a blade; That assumes that you use normal cutting technique. 

Throwing knifes will require a different set up.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Qapla' said:


> Which knife is that?


That’s a xerxes


----------



## captaincaed

ragz said:


> View attachment 107400
> View attachment 107401
> View attachment 107402
> 
> 
> ecstatic


That's in my top three damascus patterns.


----------



## preizzo

ragz said:


> View attachment 107400
> View attachment 107401
> View attachment 107402
> 
> 
> ecstatic


Nice blade ,man you definitely got a big pocket


----------



## Vancouversam

This 270mm suji show up today morning, just perfect time to trim and portion up 60day age steak for Christmas. Merry Christmas guys !!


----------



## RevJoe

Vancouversam said:


> This 270mm suji show up today morning, just perfect time to trim and portion up 60day age steak for Christmas. Merry Christmas guys !!



Details? I been looking for either a 270 or 300mm one.


----------



## Vancouversam

Knives were purchased from Adam, I believe this is aogami #2. The length is 268mm and it came with Octagonal Redwood Burl w/Maple Burl collar and end-cap handle.


----------



## RevJoe

Vancouversam said:


> Knives were purchased from Adam, I believe this is aogami #2. The length is 268mm and it came with Octagonal Redwood Burl w/Maple Burl collar and end-cap handle.


Thanks


----------



## RockyBasel

Merry Christmas!

santa brought this today
58.5x279
297 gm
Snake wood handle


----------



## JayS20

RockyBasel said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> santa brought this today
> 58.5x279
> 297 gm
> Snake wood handle
> 
> View attachment 107518
> View attachment 107519
> View attachment 107520
> View attachment 107522
> View attachment 107524


That one is crazy.
It's the one where the Dami looks a bit like burnt cigarette holes and the end cap of the handle follows this theme right? 
Also merry Christmas


----------



## RockyBasel

Yup - that’s the one!


----------



## JayS20

RockyBasel said:


> Yup - that’s the one!


When I saw that I thought, yupp that fits to Will, this crazy bastard.


----------



## RockyBasel

It’s my first knife by Will - looking forward to trying it out - it’s a beast but feels really well balanced - feels like a much lighter knife


----------



## daddy yo yo

Was it a gift to yourself?


----------



## RockyBasel

Well......

santa got it for me


----------



## daddy yo yo

RockyBasel said:


> Well......
> 
> santa got it for me


I hate to break these news to you but... Santa doesn’t exist. It’s the „Christkind“ who brings the presents!


----------



## gcsquared

That grind...!!!!!! 



RockyBasel said:


> View attachment 107518


----------



## tchan001

Great taste as always. Congrats to Rocky on your Christmas present from Santa. You must have been a very good boy this year indeed.


----------



## ZeroMile

My first Gyuto, which was a present from my wife. Yoshimi Kato (Kintaro) 210mm stainless clad AS with Nashiji finish. I’m so excited!


----------



## stereo.pete

ZeroMile said:


> My first Gyuto, which was a present from my wife. Yoshimi Kato (Kintaro) 210mm stainless clad AS with Nashiji finish. I’m so excited!



Congrats!


----------



## nwshull

Kagekiyo blue 1 240 kiritsuke.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Curtesy of ryanjams I picked up a convex ground Kamon Gyuto on BST. The knife is forged from 1.2619 tungsten steel with a utilitarian Pom and micarta handle. Typical of Kamon the f&f is top notch. The edge length is 262mm, 61mm high at the heel, 5.1mm thick at the heel tapering to 1mm about an inch from the tip. 252gms. Here’s a few pics ...















With reduced numbers from Covid this year I decided to do a welcome to the family prime rib Christmas dinner. I also took the opportunity to fire up my Anova Precision Oven and do up the roast sous vide style. Here is the med rare result after a 101/2 hr cook at 132F. Yum ... welcome to the family Kamon Gyuto.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Brian Weekley said:


> Curtesy of ryanjams I picked up a convex ground Kamon Gyuto on BST. The knife is forged from 1.2619 tungsten steel with a utilitarian Pom and micarta handle. Typical of Kamon the f&f is top notch. The edge length is 262mm, 61mm high at the heel, 5.1mm thick at the heel tapering to 1mm about an inch from the tip. 252gms. Here’s a few pics ...
> 
> View attachment 107580
> 
> View attachment 107578
> 
> 
> View attachment 107579
> 
> 
> With reduced numbers from Covid this year I decided to do a welcome to the family prime rib Christmas dinner. I also took the opportunity to fire up my Anova Precision Oven and do up the roast sous vide style. Here is the med rare result after a 101/2 hr cook at 132F. Yum ... welcome to the family Kamon Gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 107581
> 
> 
> View attachment 107582


Those convex Kamon’s are incredible looking. And I really want one of those anova ovens. They seem like such fun.


----------



## Brian Weekley

The oven (and the Kamon) are great. While steam ovens are a staple of restaurant kitchens they are still really an expensive novelty in household kitchens. Until the Anova oven, way too expensive for my blood. I picked up the Anova Precision Oven on the recommendation of a fellow KKF member. I certainly don’t regret it. Mine works perfectly and adds such an extra dimension to cooking. It’s like going from driving a car to flying a jet airplane. The new cooking horizons are endless in three dimensions ... I’m just starting to scratch the surface.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Brian Weekley said:


> Curtesy of ryanjams I picked up a convex ground Kamon Gyuto on BST. The knife is forged from 1.2619 tungsten steel with a utilitarian Pom and micarta handle. Typical of Kamon the f&f is top notch. The edge length is 262mm, 61mm high at the heel, 5.1mm thick at the heel tapering to 1mm about an inch from the tip. 252gms. Here’s a few pics ...
> 
> View attachment 107580
> 
> View attachment 107578
> 
> 
> View attachment 107579
> 
> 
> With reduced numbers from Covid this year I decided to do a welcome to the family prime rib Christmas dinner. I also took the opportunity to fire up my Anova Precision Oven and do up the roast sous vide style. Here is the med rare result after a 101/2 hr cook at 132F. Yum ... welcome to the family Kamon Gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 107581
> 
> 
> View attachment 107582


Brian, finally you have a good knife!!! 

Are you sure about 1.2619? Typically Kamon knives are 1.2519...


----------



## RockyBasel

Brian Weekley said:


> The oven (and the Kamon) are great. While steam ovens are a staple of restaurant kitchens they are still really an expensive novelty in household kitchens. Until the Anova oven, way too expensive for my blood. I picked up the Anova Precision Oven on the recommendation of a fellow KKF member. I certainly don’t regret it. Mine works perfectly and adds such an extra dimension to cooking. It’s like going from driving a car to flying a jet airplane. The new cooking horizons are endless in three dimensions ... I’m just starting to scratch the surface.



I just ordered mine based on your experience- will let you know when it arrives in Feb 2021 - there is a bit of a backlog


----------



## Brian Weekley

RockyBasel said:


> I just ordered mine based on your experience- will let you know when it arrives in Feb 2021 - there is a bit of a backlog


Some have reported having QC issues with their ovens. I haven’t ... it’s worked as advertised from the get go! I’ve gone from knowing nothing about sous vide to cooking sous vide or steam augmented 80% of the time. As an extra bonus it ability to connect to your wifi makes it easy to monitor and manage from your smart phone. The software is slick and works reliably. Special extra bonus ... cleanup is a breeze. I’ve done several cheesy cassaroles in it and cleanup of cooking residue is a pleasure.



daddy yo yo said:


> Brian, finally you have a good knife!!!
> 
> Are you sure about 1.2619? Typically Kamon knives are 1.2519...



My old eyes indeed missed the typo. The steel is 1.2519. Thanks! And yes ... the Kamon is fabulous. This is the third one I’ve bought and won’t be the last. His production knife is amazing value.


----------



## Chips

I picked up Nagakin's Mizuno Tanrenjo Akitada Honyaki "KS" style Gyuto from the Buy & Sell. One quick buff down with water and a Micro-Mesh pad. I love it's beefiness, bigger handle ( I have large hands) and extra room at the heel. Unlike my Ashi Hamono Honyaki Gyuto, this one will get used. 

Plans are for a new, but similar sized custom handle, and to round the spine. I think I'll go chop some onions here shortly and get accustomed to its weight and heft. All my Japanese Chef's Knives are closer to the laser family.


----------



## Migraine

Tracking on my Kamon hasn't updated in 8 days  Bloody virus.


----------



## Pauldoduy

Chips said:


> I picked up Nagakin's Mizuno Tanrenjo Akitada Honyaki "KS" style Gyuto from the Buy & Sell. One quick buff down with water and a Micro-Mesh pad. I love it's beefiness, bigger handle ( I have large hands) and extra room at the heel. Unlike my Ashi Hamono Honyaki Gyuto, this one will get used.
> 
> Plans are for a new, but similar sized custom handle, and to round the spine. I think I'll go chop some onions here shortly and get accustomed to its weight and heft. All my Japanese Chef's Knives are closer to the laser family.
> 
> View attachment 107646


Ok, fine! You are a rich man. @[email protected]


----------



## Chips

Pauldoduy said:


> Ok, fine! You are a rich man. @[email protected]



No just lucky. When I bought my Ashi, it sold for less than this knife did, and that's with a fancy Schroeder handle. It wasn't revealed that they were made by Ashi Hamono till much later.


----------



## Pauldoduy

Chips said:


> No just lucky. When I bought my Ashi, it sold for less than this knife did, and that's with a fancy Schroeder handle. It wasn't revealed that they were made by Ashi Hamono till much later.


If you didn't mention Ashi, I just thought you were a rich man. Now I affirm, you are very rich.


----------



## IsoJ

Migraine said:


> Tracking on my Kamon hasn't updated in 8 days  Bloody virus.


Virus called Austrian Post?


----------



## xxxclx

Petite nakiri/mini cleaver from Mattias Lundbergs. 

145mm x 61mm 




















@nakiriknaifuwaifu rate my nakiri plz


----------



## BillHanna

I love how tall it is, against it’s length. Shallots would tell their babies stories about me to get them to go to bed on time.


----------



## rob

The Artificery
225x53 stainless Damascus chef.


----------



## tchan001

Do let us know how The Artificiery performs. It looks great.


----------



## rob

tchan001 said:


> Do let us know how The Artificiery performs. It looks great.
> [/QUOTE
> Very happy with knifes cutting ability.
> Not sure if you can tell from the images but nice and thin where it counts with a stiff spine and a compound/S grind. Food release is excellent and slices very nice.
> I have always loved the look of Will’s knives but wasn’t so keen on the profiles.
> When I seen this one with a more traditional Gyuto profile I couldn’t resist.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

xxxclx said:


> Petite nakiri/mini cleaver from Mattias Lundbergs.
> 
> 145mm x 61mm
> 
> View attachment 107699
> View attachment 107700
> View attachment 107701
> View attachment 107702
> View attachment 107703
> 
> 
> 
> @nakiriknaifuwaifu rate my nakiri plz





That's a 10/10 cutie pie you got there @xxxclx

Fun-sized length at 145mm, still has comfortable height at 60mm, pointed tip means you get a little more pokey-pokey action for smaller stuff (garlic, shallots, green onions, tomatoes, etc.) Checked the website out of curiosity and it's around 140g - which is a really healthy weight for that size. 

Very cool to see a smaller nakiri. Cut in good health!

Happy holidays,
NKW


----------



## TM001

Purchased just before Thanksgiving but did not start to use until around two weeks ago (thanks for the prodding Mikeadunne).






Still not used to the long handle but love how the knife performs.


----------



## daddy yo yo

TM001 said:


> Purchased just before Thanksgiving but did not start to use until around two weeks ago (thanks for the prodding Mikeadunne).
> 
> View attachment 107794
> 
> 
> Still not used to the long handle but love how the knife performs.


Cut a cm off!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Got a Watanabe Ku 240 from Shinichi today.
283 gram. 243 mm*55.5 mm. 5.2 mm spine.






Compared to a SS clad Wat on the right. I’ll cut 1 cm off the handle of the Ku just like what I did to the burnt chestnut handle on the SS Wat.


----------



## preizzo

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got a Watanabe Ku 240 from Shinichi today.
> 283 gram. 243 mm*55.5 mm. 5.2 mm spine.
> 
> View attachment 107809
> 
> 
> Compared to a SS clad Wat on the right. I’ll cut 1 cm off the handle of the Ku just like what I did to the burnt chestnut handle on the SS Wat.
> View attachment 107811
> 
> View attachment 107812
> 
> View attachment 107810


Seems like these are not made anymore from Toyama


----------



## preizzo

By ,,*


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

preizzo said:


> Seems like these are not made anymore from Toyama


Yea thats what I thought. Haven’t sharpened yet so can’t speak to the steel, but the profile and grind are nothing similar. It’s still very thin behind the edge though.


----------



## juice

xxxclx said:


> Petite nakiri/mini cleaver from Mattias Lundbergs.


That's awesome, love how it looks/is sized.


----------



## Alder26

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Yea thats what I thought. Haven’t sharpened yet so can’t speak to the steel, but the profile and grind are nothing similar. It’s still very thin behind the edge though.



I got one of these watanabes not too long ago and weirdly the steel feel very similar or the same as the old ones. They are definitely made differently though. I think I may try to do a comparison to one of my old ones though to see if there is a difference. Love to know your thoughts when you get around to sharpening it


----------



## Slim278

If I were a betting man, I would bet Shinichi has an apprentice hammering out his blades these days.


----------



## TM001

daddy yo yo said:


> Cut a cm off!



I thought about that but did not want to throw off the balance or hit the tang. I figured I would try it for a while as made.



Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got a Watanabe Ku 240 from Shinichi today.
> 283 gram. 243 mm*55.5 mm. 5.2 mm spine.
> Compared to a SS clad Wat on the right. I’ll cut 1 cm off the handle of the Ku just like what I did to the burnt chestnut handle on the SS Wat.



Since you have done this, how far into the handle does the tang go? I am assuming taking off 1cm still leaves plenty of wood at end of tang. How long was your handled before/after? How is the balance after the end is shortened?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

TM001 said:


> Since you have done this, how far into the handle does the tang go? I am assuming taking off 1cm still leaves plenty of wood at end of tang. How long was your handled before/after? How is the balance after the end is shortened?


1 cm shouldn’t be a problem for a 15 cm handle. I already did it to the new Wat (I actually cut off 1.4 cm and after some sanding 1.5 cm or 5 gram is gone), and the balance has moved forward by maybe 3-5 mm.


----------



## M1k3

Slim278 said:


> If I were a betting man, I would bet Shinichi has an apprentice hammering out his blades these days.


And his name is Toyama!


----------



## TM001

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> 1 cm shouldn’t be a problem for a 15 cm handle. I already did it to the new Wat (I actually cut off 1.4 cm and after some sanding 1.5 cm or 5 gram is gone), and the balance has moved forward by maybe 3-5 mm.
> View attachment 107823


thanks, if I don't get used to the full handle I can safely shorten it.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Yeah those iron KU’s have a completely different profile. The SS clad wat 270 I just got in a trade however, looks identical to the toyama 270’s haha. Who knows. Great knives regardless. Especially in professional kitchens (SS clad).


----------



## RockyBasel

preizzo said:


> Seems like these are not made anymore from Toyama


Agree completely- I noticed the same


----------



## RockyBasel

This large wooden box arrived today. Thankfully, it was not empty, and it showed a beautiful handle...

270x58
249 gm
Wrought iron clad, nickel foil, and 26c3 edge
4.6 mm tapers to .95mm


----------



## preizzo

RockyBasel said:


> Agree completely- I noticed the same


This are forged ,the other were prelaminate forged ,that is my guess


----------



## preizzo

RockyBasel said:


> This large wooden box arrived today. Thankfully, it was not empty, and it showed a beautiful handle...
> 
> 270x58
> 249 gm
> Wrought iron clad, nickel foil, and 26c3 edge
> 4.6 mm tapers to .95mm
> 
> View attachment 107907
> View attachment 107908
> View attachment 107909
> View attachment 107910
> View attachment 107911
> View attachment 107912
> View attachment 107913


Wow ,you won that one ,for how much it went at the end ?


----------



## RockyBasel

Too much!!!! Painful for the wallet, and Tobias posted the final price on his IG - over 13K SEK

But very happy with it. It was also for a good cause


----------



## preizzo

RockyBasel said:


> Too much!!!! Painful for the wallet, and Tobias posted the final price on his IG - over 13K SEK
> 
> But very happy with it. It was also for a good cause


Sure , congrats


----------



## RockyBasel

TM001 said:


> Purchased just before Thanksgiving but did not start to use until around two weeks ago (thanks for the prodding Mikeadunne).
> 
> View attachment 107794
> 
> 
> Still not used to the long handle but love how the knife performs.



Is this a JNS knife?


----------



## GBT-Splint

JKI Gesshin Kagekiyo B1 240 Wa Gyuto just received from @marc4pt0 (who's been a pleasure to deal with btw)

This is the sexiest knife I've ever seen, love the balance and weight. The friction fit saya is perfect, the handle is beautiful. Damn even the box is beautiful. I've always used every single knife that I bought but this one has such a perfect f&f and it looks so good like this that it's going to take time for me to consider bringing it to work. I have the feeling that I'm gonna be totally obsessed with every scratch it gets along the way. 

Worth every penny so far.




Credit to Marc for this picture.


----------



## 0x0x

RockyBasel said:


> Too much!!!! Painful for the wallet, and Tobias posted the final price on his IG - over 13K SEK
> 
> But very happy with it. It was also for a good cause





RockyBasel said:


> This large wooden box arrived today. Thankfully, it was not empty, and it showed a beautiful handle...
> 
> 270x58
> 249 gm
> Wrought iron clad, nickel foil, and 26c3 edge
> 4.6 mm tapers to .95mm



You're quite busy purchasing knifes in the last weeks?!  Just a few days ago the big Catcheside hehe


----------



## 0x0x

GBT-Splint said:


> JKI Gesshin Kagekiyo B1 240 Wa Gyuto just received from @marc4pt0 (who's been a pleasure to deal with btw)
> 
> This is the sexiest knife I've ever seen, love the balance and weight. The friction fit saya is perfect, the handle is beautiful. Damn even the box is beautiful. I've always used every single knife that I bought but this one has such a perfect f&f and it looks so good like this that it's going to take time for me to consider bringing it to work. I have the feeling that I'm gonna be totally obsessed with every scratch it gets along the way.
> 
> Worth every penny so far.
> 
> View attachment 107915
> Credit to Marc for this picture.
> View attachment 107916
> View attachment 107917



Wow, thats a real beauty, especially in combination with the black saya! Enjoy


----------



## marc4pt0

GBT-Splint said:


> JKI Gesshin Kagekiyo B1 240 Wa Gyuto just received from @marc4pt0 (who's been a pleasure to deal with btw)
> 
> This is the sexiest knife I've ever seen, love the balance and weight. The friction fit saya is perfect, the handle is beautiful. Damn even the box is beautiful. I've always used every single knife that I bought but this one has such a perfect f&f and it looks so good like this that it's going to take time for me to consider bringing it to work. I have the feeling that I'm gonna be totally obsessed with every scratch it gets along the way.
> 
> Worth every penny so far.
> 
> View attachment 107915
> Credit to Marc for this picture.
> View attachment 107916
> View attachment 107917




Super happy it's made its way overseas safely!
Sadly, at the time of this post, the 3 conus shipments I sent out the week prior have yet to be delivered. One address is just in D.C, minutes from my home!! USPS failing epically this holiday season.


----------



## CiderBear

marc4pt0 said:


> Super happy it's made its way overseas safely!
> Sadly, at the time of this post, the 3 conus shipments I sent out the week prior have yet to be delivered. One address is just in D.C, minutes from my home!! USPS failing epically this holiday season.



I ordered some free boxes before Thanksgiving to sell some knives and they just got delivered this morning.


----------



## TM001

RockyBasel said:


> Is this a JNS knife?



Yes, Toyama 240 stainless clad blue.


----------



## DT74

That kagekiyo is beautiful


----------



## RockyBasel

0x0x said:


> You're quite busy purchasing knifes in the last weeks?!  Just a few days ago the big Catcheside hehe


Tis the jolly season - Santa brought some stuff


----------



## RockyBasel

So my first mass drop with Maksim of JNS arrived - 39 Kaeru 240 mm Gyuto

Maksim has done an amazing job with these knives - they came individually packaged so all I have to do now is slap a label on them

But it’s the quality of Kaeru that amazes me - the grind, the specs, everything about punches far above its price weight

I love this knife and Maksim has gone well beyond the call of duty in creating this 39 knife order with personalized Kanji

Here are the specs:
Kaeru SLD, soft stainless clad 240 mm Gyuto:

51x247 mm
185 gm
4.6 mm spine above heel
0.95mm cm before tip

It’s an incredibly well made knife and sharp as a razor OOTB. 

Thank you Maksim!


----------



## Gregmega

Going where no Heiji has gone before 






Should be a fun project


----------



## SolidSnake03

Are those Heiji westerns? If so how? How much? And holy crap how do I get that gyuto?


----------



## Kgp

RockyBasel said:


> This large wooden box arrived today. Thankfully, it was not empty, and it showed a beautiful handle...
> 
> 270x58
> 249 gm
> Wrought iron clad, nickel foil, and 26c3 edge
> 4.6 mm tapers to .95mm
> 
> View attachment 107907
> View attachment 107908
> View attachment 107909
> View attachment 107910
> View attachment 107911
> View attachment 107912
> View attachment 107913


Beautiful! who is the maker?


----------



## RockyBasel

Kgp said:


> Beautiful! who is the maker?


Kaeru from JNS - Sanjo made, but one does not know who in Sanjo actually made it - father son workshop - incredible price value for the knife


----------



## SHOWERDOOKIE

RockyBasel said:


> Kaeru from JNS - Sanjo made, but one does not know who in Sanjo actually made it - father son workshop - incredible price value for the knife


I believe the post he quoted was the Heldqvist/Nilsson collaboration from the auction, I would love to hear more about this one as well! Have you cut with it yet?


----------



## RockyBasel

SHOWERDOOKIE said:


> I believe the post he quoted was the Heldqvist/Nilsson collaboration from the auction, I would love to hear more about this one as well! Have you cut with it yet?


Oh shoot - sorry - the previous knife is indeed the Heldqvist - Nilsson collaboration that went on auction

the next knife I posted today is a Kaeru

two packages arrived today

thanks for the KKF correction


----------



## j_eugj

TF Maboroshi 180 Santoku

Hand picked from Japan


----------



## tchan001

My JJT has finally arrived. 
It will be named "Myoushu".
I will write more about it in my gallery.


----------



## tostadas

RockyBasel said:


> So my first mass drop with Maksim of JNS arrived - 39 Kaeru 240 mm Gyuto
> 
> Maksim has done an amazing job with these knives - they came individually packaged so all I have to do now is slap a label on them
> 
> But it’s the quality of Kaeru that amazes me - the grind, the specs, everything about punches far above its price weight
> 
> I love this knife and Maksim has gone well beyond the call of duty in creating this 39 knife order with personalized Kanji
> 
> Here are the specs:
> Kaeru SLD, soft stainless clad 240 mm Gyuto:
> 
> 51x247 mm
> 185 gm
> 4.6 mm spine above heel
> 0.95mm cm before tip
> 
> It’s an incredibly well made knife and sharp as a razor OOTB.
> 
> Thank you Maksim!
> 
> View attachment 107974
> View attachment 107975
> View attachment 107976
> View attachment 107977
> View attachment 107978


How is the grind behind the edge on those? I've always been very tempted for the price.


----------



## Gregmega

tchan001 said:


> My JJT has finally arrived.
> It will be named "Myoushu".
> I will write more about it in my gallery.
> View attachment 108028
> View attachment 108029


Uuuugh. I was in the talks for one but what I was asking for was INSANELY cost prohibitive. And I have some expensive knives, if that tells you anything.

What’s the core steel? Did you get the TNT?


----------



## tchan001

Yes JJT UHC is very costly indeed. Hence the first owner gets a naming right.
Writing up the details on the knife in my gallery post. Will be up shortly with more pictures.


----------



## Gregmega

Excellent. Excited to hear your thoughts.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Gregmega said:


> Uuuugh. I was in the talks for one but what I was asking for was INSANELY cost prohibitive. And I have some expensive knives, if that tells you anything.
> 
> What’s the core steel? Did you get the TNT?



That line has a starting price of 3000 Euro or 3675 USD. There must be some reason...

@tchan001 passaround?


----------



## tchan001

No


----------



## JayS20

His UHC damascus blades are definitely in a high price segment but also really beautiful.
His SanMai ones are fairly well priced though. Around 240mm Gyuto runs around 500-600€ inclusive with his standard saya.
Can't wait for mine.


----------



## esoo

The results of my first ever KKF trade:





Kagekiyo Kiritsuke Gyuto 240 in White 2.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

These Kagekiyos look beautiful. I start to want one myself now.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Y Ikeda White 1 honyaki. Shame on me as this one will not see much use.


----------



## Jovidah

"That's not a knife... THIS is a... actually... this is more like a sword, never mind."


----------



## Kgp

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Y Ikeda White 1 honyaki. Shame on me as this one will not see much use.
> View attachment 108057
> View attachment 108058
> View attachment 108059


Too pretty to use! Hang that on the wall.


----------



## RockyBasel

tostadas said:


> How is the grind behind the edge on those? I've always been very tempted for the price.


Really well done - thin behind the edge - Maksim core belief. Can’t beat this knife - it’s really impressive. I mean I have many other gorgeous knives but I love using this one


----------



## j22582536

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Y Ikeda White 1 honyaki. Shame on me as this one will not see much use.
> View attachment 108057
> View attachment 108058
> View attachment 108059



Fuji hamon on a sakimaru is just sexy af  Probably cost a lot of bling bling too.


----------



## Boynutman

Well... new handle buy. New 143mm octagonal chestnut from Cleancut on my 240 Itinomonn. Munetoshi 210 received the replaced 143mm ho wood handle.
Such an improvement for large hands, feels like different knives!


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Gregmega said:


> Going where no Heiji has gone before View attachment 107984
> View attachment 107985
> 
> Should be a fun project


Holy wow


----------



## JimMaple98

Takada 240 white #2 gyuto from protooling, my partner bought me this for Chrissy and after waiting 6 weeks to open it, I was not disappointed at all.


----------



## Migraine

My Kamon tracking finally updated! Touched down in the UK


----------



## Martyn

Got a Hinoura Ajikataya 250mm white 2 Kiritsuke - sick knife, feels good in hand


----------



## parbaked

Yo PM...



Kato R2 Tsuchime with ironwood handle by Sadao Nishihara...240mm x 53mm...240g
Butch Harner paring knife in XHP and cocobolo...90mm x 27mm...90g


----------



## RevJoe

New petty, Knifewear was quick and DHL tracking was slow, thought he Mazaki was arriving tomorrow, it was in AZ at noon, but arrived mid afternoon at my door step. The Gyuto is the Yoshikane Hamono White#2 Nishji 240mm I bought off BST, The Mazaki White#2 Nashiji Petty 90mm. Have not used the Mazaki yet, but should get used some tomorrow in my New Years Eve and Day dinner prep.


----------



## Neofolis

Well this is hardly going to set the forum ablaze, but buying this is what led me here.






I definitely need to get it some friends. It looks very lonely.


----------



## JimMaple98

Neofolis said:


> Well this is hardly going to set the forum ablaze, but buying this is what led me here.
> 
> View attachment 108189
> 
> 
> I definitely need to get it some friends. It looks very lonely.
> 
> View attachment 108190


We all start somewhere mate!


----------



## stereo.pete

Wakui 240mm white 2 gyuto thanks to KnS.


----------



## Migraine

Kamon arrived! My crappy phone camera can't take a picture anywhere near as good as the ones I posted earlier in the thread which Ben took, but here's one anyway.

Knife is nuts. Flies through food like it's not there. The tip is wispy thin and perfect for shallots and the like.

Mr Kamon's attention to detail is lovely. Fit and finish is fantastic, but it's the little touches like how excellently packaged it was that make a difference.

Couldn't be happier.


----------



## stereo.pete

Migraine said:


> Kamon arrived! My crappy phone camera can't take a picture anywhere near as good as the ones I posted earlier in the thread which Ben took, but here's one anyway.
> 
> Knife is nuts. Flies through food like it's not there. The tip is wispy thin and perfect for shallots and the like.
> 
> Mr Kamon's attention to detail is lovely. Fit and finish is fantastic, but it's the little touches like how excellently packaged it was that make a difference.
> 
> Couldn't be happier.



It's interesting to see those craftsman who are also artists / designers who are able to find a unique way to bring their vision to light. Kamon truly has created a specific style that anyone would be able to recognize, which is no easy feat and still have the blade perform admirably.

Oh and Congrats on the new knife!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Migraine said:


> Kamon arrived! My crappy phone camera can't take a picture anywhere near as good as the ones I posted earlier in the thread which Ben took, but here's one anyway.
> 
> Knife is nuts. Flies through food like it's not there. The tip is wispy thin and perfect for shallots and the like.
> 
> Mr Kamon's attention to detail is lovely. Fit and finish is fantastic, but it's the little touches like how excellently packaged it was that make a difference.
> 
> Couldn't be happier.


Handle wood is from a friend of yours, right?


----------



## Migraine

daddy yo yo said:


> Handle wood is from a friend of yours, right?



Yep, old school friend.

This is his instagram.









Tobias Caspar (@tobiascaspar) • Instagram photos and videos


8,491 Followers, 498 Following, 729 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Tobias Caspar (@tobiascaspar)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

Neofolis said:


> Well this is hardly going to set the forum ablaze, but buying this is what led me here.
> 
> View attachment 108189
> 
> 
> I definitely need to get it some friends. It looks very lonely.
> 
> View attachment 108190


Won't show you where I started.... so embarrassing....


----------



## adrianopedro

Christmas is not over yet, these two have just arrived. One more to come.








Gesshin Heiji Semi-stainless 240mm Gyuto























Y. Tanaka 150mm Petty Shirogami 2A


----------



## Mikeadunne

Love the horn on that petty


----------



## RockyBasel

That heiji looks mighty fine


----------



## Chopper88

adrianopedro said:


> Y. Tanaka 150mm Petty Shirogami 2A



Where did you get that petty? 
Have seen them at Miura, but Kanji seems different. Love the blonde horn as well!


----------



## adrianopedro

Chopper88 said:


> Where did you get that petty?
> Have seen them at Miura, but Kanji seems different. Love the blonde horn as well!



Thanks, loved the handle too. Got it from Miura. He (Marcos) sells a lot of knives here in Brazil.

Tanaka does a lot of knives for them.


----------



## Neofolis

Corradobrit1 said:


> Won't show you where I started.... so embarrassing....


To be fair, I've had and still have plenty of knives that make that cheese knife look amazing, but it was searching for the cheese knife that lured me into this world.


----------



## zizirex

Finally got my Hinoura 270 Sujihiki. now I understand why heavier Suji is really nice for slicing meat.


----------



## Not Dull

My most recent purchase, a Masakage Ko-Bunka. It’s a great little knife! There are many beautiful knives in this chat, wow!!


----------



## marc4pt0

Migraine said:


> Kamon arrived! My crappy phone camera can't take a picture anywhere near as good as the ones I posted earlier in the thread which Ben took, but here's one anyway.
> 
> Knife is nuts. Flies through food like it's not there. The tip is wispy thin and perfect for shallots and the like.
> 
> Mr Kamon's attention to detail is lovely. Fit and finish is fantastic, but it's the little touches like how excellently packaged it was that make a difference.
> 
> Couldn't be happier.



Man that’s nice


----------



## @ftermath

zizirex said:


> Finally got my Hinoura 270 Sujihiki. now I understand why heavier Suji is really nice for slicing meat.


What knife is that in the background?


----------



## Migraine

marc4pt0 said:


> Man that’s nice



Thanks man, I am delighted with it.

Apologies for the nth time for bad phone photos, but here's the gang all together:






Lew Griffin petty in 1095

Kamon gyuto

DP gyuto (which I use as a slicer).

That's me done for a good while.


----------



## Michi




----------



## zizirex

@ftermath said:


> What knife is that in the background?


the petty? Konosuke Sumiiro Nihei.


----------



## Qapla'

Michi said:


> View attachment 108605


Which knives are those?


----------



## Qapla'

Neofolis said:


> Well this is hardly going to set the forum ablaze, but buying this is what led me here.


What is it?


----------



## tchan001

Haburn 230mm x 53mm AEB-L with redwood burl handle with copper bolster and spacers.


----------



## Michi

Qapla' said:


> Which knives are those?


Takeshi Saji steak knives in SG-2 with Desert Ironwood handles, from Knives and Stones.


----------



## Jeezuinn

Arrived today, a Kato Ku 240mm


----------



## tchan001

Tansu Damasteel 230mm x 55mm with bronze bolster and ironwood handle.


----------



## Neofolis

Qapla' said:


> What is it?


This one is sold as a cheese knife for soft to semi hard cheeses, although you could also call it a tomato knife, as some tomato knives use exactly the same design. This particular one is the Tamahagane San Cheese Knife.


----------



## DrEriksson

xxxclx said:


> Petite nakiri/mini cleaver from Mattias Lundbergs.
> 
> 145mm x 61mm
> 
> View attachment 107699
> View attachment 107700
> View attachment 107701
> View attachment 107702
> View attachment 107703
> 
> 
> 
> @nakiriknaifuwaifu rate my nakiri plz



How's the nakiri... I mean small cleaver... working out? Tried to convince my wife we should invest in two for the kids. No success.


----------



## lechef

You probably seen this one before.. 

Was approached by another member here to trade my 200-something Kato Suji. I added my Kato Nakiri, both I did not use that much. In return he sent me his barely used 240 WH Kato and a razor(that I also have to learn to know). My first Japanese knife was a 210 Kato WH. It got such a heavy beating from my newbie use, my 2nd year in the kitchen(7-8 years ago), still have it but its pretty thick after reparing chips. Excited to touch this up on the stone and get a nice edge on it. Compared to the 210 its a beast, at least for my small hands. 
My collection is complete, at least for now...


----------



## Runner_up

Little 135mm TF petty. Was shipped via sea on Oct. 13th. Have 2 denka and 2 maboroshi so was interested in trying the nashiji line. 

It feels nice in hand and well made. From what my fingers feel the grind seems pretty darn even, but stones will tell the full story. (My 4th TF purchased direct and all have been good in this regard). There are the usual gaps and such in the handle that would drive some of you nuts, but is perfectly fine for me. The handle looks and feels nicer in person than I was expecting from the pictures. Edge and spine are dead straight.


----------



## xxxclx

DrEriksson said:


> How's the nakiri... I mean small cleaver... working out? Tried to convince my wife we should invest in two for the kids. No success.



the tiny cleaver is working great. I’m in a small knife phase right now and my daily users are the mini nakiri, 180mm Shihan gyuto and 135mm petty. I can’t speak as to whether it is suitable for children, but my partner who has rather small hands and generally stays out of the kitchen likes the tiny sharp rectangle a lot.


----------



## DitmasPork

First knife of 2021! New knife day. 225 Heiji, carbon, kurouchi, gyuto. Rustic. Stoked.


----------



## Runner_up

^^ Right on. Very nice


----------



## DitmasPork

Runner_up said:


> ^^ Right on. Very nice


BTW, did you order your petty direct from TF?


----------



## Runner_up

DitmasPork said:


> BTW, did you order your petty direct from TF?



Sure did. Most of them I have ordered direct with very good experiences.


----------



## DT74

Cutting board is beautiful


----------



## DitmasPork

DT74 said:


> Cutting board is beautiful


BoardSmith maple!


----------



## MikeO

Migraine said:


> Thanks man, I am delighted with it.
> 
> Apologies for the nth time for bad phone photos, but here's the gang all together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lew Griffin petty in 1095
> 
> Kamon gyuto
> 
> DP gyuto (which I use as a slicer).
> 
> That's me done for a good while.



Wow, quite a lovely set you have there! Is the rack magnatized through the back? And does it lay flat for a cutting board on the backside?


----------



## Gregmega

DitmasPork said:


> First knife of 2021! New knife day. 225 Heiji, carbon, kurouchi, gyuto. Rustic. Stoked.
> 
> View attachment 108757
> 
> View attachment 108758
> 
> View attachment 108759
> 
> View attachment 108760


Dude, this last year has been LIT for you. What a journey watching your collection grow. Solid choices too.


----------



## jsph

Michi said:


> Takeshi Saji steak knives in SG-2 with Desert Ironwood handles, from Knives and Stones.



oh... my... fudging... dog...

>swoon<


----------



## Migraine

MikeO said:


> Wow, quite a lovely set you have there! Is the rack magnatized through the back? And does it lay flat for a cutting board on the backside?


It is magnetised yeah. Doesn't lay flat, there's a stand on the back.


----------



## JASinIL2006

Last knife I bought (and have in my possession) is a Masakage Kumo santoku. I recently purchased a used Konosuke Fujiyama FM Blue #2 gyuto 210, but it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## DitmasPork

Gregmega said:


> Dude, this last year has been LIT for you. What a journey watching your collection grow. Solid choices too.



Thank you for the kind and supportive words! Yeah, last year was kinda a perfect storm regarding knife purchases. After almost a decade of buying J-knives, finally felt like I'd found a groove with tastes and preferences—socializing with knowledgable peeps helpful. I can thank you for turning me on to 225mm gyutos.


----------



## Martyn

Heard about some really nice things about their heat treatment - so here they are, Aritsugu blue #2 240mm kiritsuke and 180mm usuba -


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> First knife of 2021! New knife day. 225 Heiji, carbon, kurouchi, gyuto. Rustic. Stoked.
> 
> View attachment 108757
> 
> View attachment 108758
> 
> View attachment 108759
> 
> View attachment 108760


I don’t know how you get them to respond - they never email me back


----------



## RockyBasel

First knife of 2021 has arrived. And it’s a good one - i think for the price, it’s an should be an amazing performer - based on my experience with the Blue 1

270 mm Gyuto
58 mm heel height
240 gm - so not a laser 
Blue 2
4.5 at heel, tapering to 1.3 at tip


----------



## Chopper88

RockyBasel said:


> I don’t know how you get them to respond - they never email me back



Heiji doesn't respond to you at [email protected]?

I have exchanged about a dozen emails back and forth with him over Oct - Nov. 
There was one period where he didn't answer for 2 weeks, I sent him a follow up asking if everything was OK, and he responded the next day again.
Actually relatively easy to work with overall, there is a definite language barrier as he runs everything through a translator, but if you 'dumb it down' a bit, and ask for confirmation on things he's great. 
He drew several sketches for me and asked multiple times if he understood correctly himself as well.

Kind of surprises me you don't get a response


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> I don’t know how you get them to respond - they never email me back



"They"? This one bought almost BNIB, secondhand, so response from seller very quick! My other Heiji was from JKI, so response from Jon also prompt and attentive. When I've emailed Nakaya Heiji, I've always gotten a response.


----------



## RockyBasel

I know - because there is a retailer that sells in Germany, maybe they don’t respond to me, because they want me to buy from the retailer - I don’t know


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> I know - because there is a retailer that sells in Germany, maybe they don’t respond to me, because they want me to buy from the retailer - I don’t know



Probably not, is my thought, Heiji is also sold through a US vendor. Are your emails exceptionally involved and lengthy?


----------



## tgfencer

RockyBasel said:


> First knife of 2021 has arrived. And it’s a good one - i think for the price, it’s an should be an amazing performer - based on my experience with the Blue 1
> 
> 270 mm Gyuto
> 58 mm heel height
> 240 gm - so not a laser
> Blue 2
> 4.5 at heel, tapering to 1.3 at tip
> 
> View attachment 108926
> View attachment 108927
> View attachment 108928
> View attachment 108929
> View attachment 108930



Looks good! Should get mine tomorrow.


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> I know - because there is a retailer that sells in Germany, maybe they don’t respond to me, because they want me to buy from the retailer - I don’t know


BTW, how do you like your Kaiju, now that you've had it for a while.


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> Probably not, is my thought, Heiji is also sold through a US vendor. Are your emails exceptionally involved and lengthy?


No, kind of short, “just the facts ma’am” approach - length, steel, etc.

I will try again


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> No, kind of short, “just the facts ma’am” approach - length, steel, etc.
> 
> I will try again



I''d emailed him numerous times and had good exchanges. But, TBH, my last email to him was in 2018, so don't know if he's gotten very busy, etc.


----------



## Jovidah

DitmasPork said:


> Probably not, is my thought, Heiji is also sold through a US vendor. Are your emails exceptionally involved and lengthy?



Next time don't start your e-mails with 'Dear diary...'


----------



## TSF415

I’ve had both experiences. About a year ago I emailed 4 separate times spaced out about a week or two apart for each one. Zero response. A few months ago I emailed again and received a response in 24hrs and exchanged multiple emails over 4days. I think it’s just timing and you have to just catch him in the office.


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> BTW, how do you like your Kaiju, now that you've had it for a while.


Kaiju is a stunning performer. But it’s so beautiful I hesitate to use it. Have used it only once - and it was incredible


----------



## Jason183

Yoshikazu Tanaka 240mm Gyuto White #1 Stainless clad


----------



## tostadas

Jason183 said:


> Yoshikazu Tanaka 240mm Gyuto White #1 Stainless clad


Nice! Where is this one from?


----------



## Jason183

tostadas said:


> Nice! Where is this one from?


Miura knives, I just saw it few day’s ago


----------



## GBT-Splint

Michi said:


> View attachment 108605


I never thought that high end dammy steak knives were a thing and now I just realized that I absolutely need 4 of them. Thanks


----------



## Michi

GBT-Splint said:


> I never thought that high end dammy steak knives were a thing and now I just realized that I absolutely need 4 of them. Thanks


You are welcome. This forum is the perfect place for enabling people


----------



## spaceconvoy

Shun Classic 7" Asian Cook's Knife

Jealousy is an ugly thing, respect the drip


----------



## drsmp

Dalman 260 Gyuto wrought iron clad with carbon core. I refreshed the blade with a light sanding and dip in ferric chloride. Thanks @Barmoley ! I had asked him a year ago to contact me if he ever decided to sell this gem and thanks so much for giving me the chance to add this unique knife to my collection.


----------



## RockyBasel

drsmp said:


> Dalman 260 Gyuto wrought iron clad with carbon core. I refreshed the blade with a light sanding and dip in ferric chloride. Thanks @Barmoley ! I had asked him a year ago to contact me if he ever decided to sell this gem and thanks so much for giving me the chance to add this unique knife to my collection.View attachment 109040
> View attachment 109041
> View attachment 109042
> View attachment 109043
> View attachment 109044


Wow! This is a gem indeed. Looks amazing and they are incredible performers. Just have not seen this type of knife by him. Congrats!


----------



## JASinIL2006

Got a couple new knives...

Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #2 Gyuto 210mm (just starting to show some patina after chopping onions)







Harukaze G3 Nashiji Nakiri 165mm (my first Nakiri)


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Received a 270 Konosuke FM blue 2 today. Superb fit and finish as always.

260 mm*58.5 mm. 237 gram. 3.7 mm spine (not 4+ as I expected but still beefier than my 240 from 2019).


----------



## J0NY1P

Tsukasa Hinoura V-Toku 2 Rainbow Damascus Nakiri 165mm

Blade length: 7.30 in.
Cutting edge length: 6.30 in.
Total length: 12.25 in.
Blade height (at heel): 2.05 in.
Blade thickness (near bolster): 0.19 in.
Blade thickness (at midpoint): 0.08 in.
Blade thickness (near tip): 0.07 in.
Item weight: 6.00 oz.

Purchased from epic edge, amazing F&F! 

After a few uses there's a nice patina and contrast forming between the core steel and cladding

Edit: additional photos


----------



## JASinIL2006

J0NY1P said:


> Tsukasa Hinoura V-Toku 2 Rainbow Damascus Nakiri 165mm
> 
> Blade length: 7.30 in.
> Cutting edge length: 6.30 in.
> Total length: 12.25 in.
> Blade height (at heel): 2.05 in.
> Blade thickness (near bolster): 0.19 in.
> Blade thickness (at midpoint): 0.08 in.
> Blade thickness (near tip): 0.07 in.
> Item weight: 6.00 oz.
> 
> Purchased from epic edge, amazing F&F!
> 
> After a few uses there's a nice patina and contrast forming between the core steel and cladding



That is a really cool Damascus pattern!


----------



## JASinIL2006

Related to my new Konosuke Fujiyama FM, I have a question. What is this style of tang called? When I first saw them, they looked to me like someone didn't fully install the handle, but clearly this is a style employed by certain knifemakers. Is there a name for it, and does it serve any particular purpose?


----------



## parbaked

JASinIL2006 said:


> Is there a name for it, and does it serve any particular purpose?


It is called a machi gap. 
The purpose is to catch food and occasionally bite your finger in a pinch grip...





A note on machi gaps


I know that many on here do not like them, so i thought i would take some time to explain a bit about them. First, the biggest thing to know is that there are regional differences in aesthetics. Kanto tends to like large gaps, while kansai does not. However, most knife...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## IsoJ

parbaked said:


> It is called a machi gap.
> The purpose is to catch food and occasionally bite your finger in a pinch grip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A note on machi gaps
> 
> 
> I know that many on here do not like them, so i thought i would take some time to explain a bit about them. First, the biggest thing to know is that there are regional differences in aesthetics. Kanto tends to like large gaps, while kansai does not. However, most knife...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


Yes and the bigger gap, the better


----------



## JASinIL2006

parbaked said:


> It is called a machi gap.
> The purpose is to catch food and occasionally bite your finger in a pinch grip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A note on machi gaps
> 
> 
> I know that many on here do not like them, so i thought i would take some time to explain a bit about them. First, the biggest thing to know is that there are regional differences in aesthetics. Kanto tends to like large gaps, while kansai does not. However, most knife...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com



Very helpful link! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Jason183

parbaked said:


> It is called a machi gap.
> The purpose is to catch food and occasionally bite your finger in a pinch grip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A note on machi gaps
> 
> 
> I know that many on here do not like them, so i thought i would take some time to explain a bit about them. First, the biggest thing to know is that there are regional differences in aesthetics. Kanto tends to like large gaps, while kansai does not. However, most knife...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


I have 270mm HD2 gyuto with machi gap but it doesn’t bite my finger at all, maby it’s because it’s magnolia handle, slightly larger, but my other GS+ Togatta liked you said cut my finger easily with smaller thinner ebony handle.


----------



## tgfencer

The Kono I


Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Received a 270 Konosuke FM blue 2 today. Superb fit and finish as always.
> 
> 260 mm*58.5 mm. 237 gram. 3.7 mm spine (not 4+ as I expected but still beefier than my 240 from 2019).
> 
> View attachment 109068
> View attachment 109069
> View attachment 109070



I assume yours was also from To Go? Is your handle also weirdly skinny?


----------



## Corradobrit1

parbaked said:


> It is called a machi gap.
> The purpose is to catch food and occasionally bite your finger in a pinch grip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A note on machi gaps
> 
> 
> I know that many on here do not like them, so i thought i would take some time to explain a bit about them. First, the biggest thing to know is that there are regional differences in aesthetics. Kanto tends to like large gaps, while kansai does not. However, most knife...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


Or worse still trap water. I dislike them with a passion.


----------



## TheVincenzo

drsmp said:


> Dalman 260 Gyuto wrought iron clad with carbon core. I refreshed the blade with a light sanding and dip in ferric chloride. Thanks @Barmoley ! I had asked him a year ago to contact me if he ever decided to sell this gem and thanks so much for giving me the chance to add this unique knife to my collection.



My god, that is a stunner.


----------



## nwshull

tgfencer said:


> The Kono I
> 
> 
> I assume yours was also from To Go? Is your handle also weirdly skinny?


Konos tend to have skinny handles.


----------



## tchan001

Another Swede dropped by today, Steel by Lundbergs 282mm x 58mm 26c3 with desert ironwood handle with buffalo horn ferrule and tin spacers.


----------



## Neofolis

Yay, my first arrival, Hinoura White #1 Kurouchi 165 Nakiri.












Sorry, I did make a couple of attempts at choil shots, it's safe to say I need a little practice.


----------



## Jeezuinn

Y. Tanaka dammy


----------



## dsk

Markin 263x57mm, 210grams, 52100 older style gyuto with acacia burl pen handle. Took nearly 7 months but finally arrived yesterday. Bonus kipp choil comparison. Nice foil to my kipp which is very Japanese and thick, while the markin is more western midweight.


----------



## JayS20

Ordered a knife from a Frenchman living in GB.
*Simon Maillet*





*

*

Steel: 135Cr3
Saya, handle: black walnut
Length: 240mm
Height: 52mm
Spine: over 5mm ; mid:2,8mm ; 1cm before tip: 0,8mm


----------



## Martyn

Yoshikazu Tanaka Blue #1 Damascus 240 and 210 bought from BST. Only ten days from US to UK, kudos to USPS and Royal Mail -


----------



## Nordicsushimania

24 cm 1K6 steel yanagiba and


210 mm deba also 1K6 steel 
my first japanse type knives ^^ I am SUPER excited, they should arrive some time next week(hopefully monday) i am sick of cutting maki rolls with a flexy salmon filet knife xD best i could do, the only knives we have in the household are for hunting or other bigger stuff. I hope i can learn to sharpen these types of knives with those two relatively cheap ones, don't want to "learn" on a knife even twice as expensive as those i got comming  I hope i can get my hands on whole Yellow fin loin so i can make my own cuts for sashimi a bit nicer.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

tchan001 said:


> Another Swede dropped by today, Steel by Lundbergs 282mm x 58mm 26c3 with desert ironwood handle with buffalo horn ferrule and tin spacers.
> View attachment 109142


Nice man! This one looked sweet. Thank god you bought it haha. I’m saving for shihan.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

RockyBasel said:


> First knife of 2021 has arrived. And it’s a good one - i think for the price, it’s an should be an amazing performer - based on my experience with the Blue 1
> 
> 270 mm Gyuto
> 58 mm heel height
> 240 gm - so not a laser
> Blue 2
> 4.5 at heel, tapering to 1.3 at tip
> 
> View attachment 108926
> View attachment 108927
> View attachment 108928
> View attachment 108929
> View attachment 108930


I have a blue 1 Y Tanaka and I assure you it’s an absolute pleasure. I’m very envious of your dimensions though. I’d say those specs are just about perfect for a do it all knife.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Just arrived. Nicer than expected.








Jiro 225mm closer to 235.


----------



## Kgp

Matt Zilliox said:


> Just arrived. Nicer than expected.
> View attachment 109275
> 
> View attachment 109276


Nice! What is it?


----------



## madmotts

Jason183 said:


> Yoshikazu Tanaka 240mm Gyuto White #1 Stainless clad


A Yoshikazu stainless clad? That's unusual find. I think you bought the last one. If it doesn't work out, let me know.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Kgp said:


> Nice! What is it?


Ahh. Jiro 230mm


----------



## Mikeadunne

Matt Zilliox said:


> Just arrived. Nicer than expected.
> View attachment 109275
> 
> View attachment 109276
> 
> Jiro 225mm closer to 235.


I'm really liking the less santoku looking Jiros I've seen on here lately - but then the ones I see pop up for sale look nothing like this. what is the heel height on this?


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Matt Zilliox said:


> Just arrived. Nicer than expected.
> View attachment 109275
> 
> View attachment 109276
> 
> Jiro 225mm closer to 235.


That’s a stellar looking jiro.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Mikeadunne said:


> I'm really liking the less santoku looking Jiros I've seen on here lately - but then the ones I see pop up for sale look nothing like this. what is the heel height on this?


Heel height is 53mm. I agree. The profile of this one and the weight just looked right


----------



## Delat

My first “real” Japanese knife - upgrading a very chippy Shun. It was super-helpful buying from a local shop specializing in jknives after experiencing analysis paralysis from online shopping. I just threw myself at their mercy; they laid out a dozen for me to feel and look at and it was really easy to narrow it down to a few based on how they felt in the hand and seeing them in person. My wife loved the damascus pattern on this one so she ended up making the final decision (I don’t think there were any bad options, honestly).

Shiro Kamo R2 damascus-clad 210mm gyuto. I didn’t notice the highly asymmetric profile until I got home; hopefully my nascent sharpening skills will be up to the task. Kinda cool to see the core steel exposed at the choil (it’s also exposed at the spine) - that’ll be a good visual reference years down the road for keeping the bevel centered on the core.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Matt Zilliox said:


> Heel height is 53mm. I agree. The profile of this one and the weight just looked right


that is exactly what I suspected. someone else posted theirs about a month or so back that had a "shorter" heel height like that and I think that if given the chance I would love to try one of those


----------



## Alder26

JayS20 said:


> Ordered a knife from a Frenchman living in GB.
> *Simon Maillet*
> View attachment 109217
> 
> *View attachment 109219
> View attachment 109220
> *
> 
> Steel: 135Cr3
> Saya, handle: black walnut
> Length: 240mm
> Height: 52mm
> Spine: over 5mm ; mid:2,8mm ; 1cm before tip: 0,8mm


Would love to know your thoughts! I have one coming up from him


----------



## daddy yo yo

Matt Zilliox said:


> Just arrived. Nicer than expected.
> View attachment 109275
> 
> View attachment 109276
> 
> Jiro 225mm closer to 235.


Jiro‘s really don’t do it for me. This is only the 2nd Jiro I absolutely like. GORGEOUS! I envy you for this one! Please enjoy it!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Birgersson blades gyuto.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Birgersson blades gyuto. View attachment 109342
> View attachment 109343


Nice!
#90°ChoilWarning


----------



## heldentenor

Two new Konosukes (my first), a 270mm gyuto Fujiyama in Blue #2 and a 240mm GS+. Both are getting packed up for a trip to K&S for new handles.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Nice!
> #90°ChoilWarning


I see that you’ve changed your KKF tagline in honour of the bb knife


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> I see that you’ve changed your KKF tagline in honour of the bb knife


Just quoting a great philosopher in honor of BB.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Just quoting a great philosopher in honor of BB.


Bertrand Brussell?!


----------



## parbaked

M1k3 said:


> #90°ChoilWarning


There is a reason it is called a "right" angle...


----------



## RDalman

parbaked said:


> There is a reason it is called a "right" angle...
> View attachment 109362


I was whining quite a bit on Björns stubbornness to make them sub 90 actually because I need ~95 like that in order to round and polish


----------



## parbaked

RDalman said:


> I was whining quite a bit on Björns stubbornness to make them sub 90 actually because I need ~95 like that in order to round and polish


You did a really nice job on mine!!


----------



## Carl Kotte

parbaked said:


> You did a really nice job on mine!!


He didn’t do a nice job on mine! 


In fact, he didn’t do any job on mine at all!


----------



## M1k3

parbaked said:


> There is a reason it is called a "right" angle...
> View attachment 109362


Because it gets you "right" in the side of the finger?


----------



## parbaked

M1k3 said:


> Because it gets you "right" in the side of the finger?


The choil and emoto are smooth and comfy in a pinch.
You can borrow if you like because you won't know unless you get to try one arghhhhh....


----------



## 9fingeredknife

Isasmedjan 240 wrought iron clad rat


----------



## Jason183

madmotts said:


> A Yoshikazu stainless clad? That's unusual find. I think you bought the last one. If it doesn't work out, let me know.


It is the last 240mm on miuraknife when I saw it last week, there’s 2 more on EBay’s miuraknife at the same time. This reminds me of the original Wide bevel Fujiyama, I always wanted to try the wide bevel Fujiyama, but they were all full reactive, when I found out the stainless clad version I didn’t hesitate.


----------



## TSF415

9fingeredknife said:


> Isasmedjan 240 wrought iron clad rat
> View attachment 109442
> View attachment 109443
> View attachment 109444



I got it’s twin


----------



## OnionSlicer

I've been trying to add a decent German style chef's knife to my arsenal since before getting into Japanese knives, but every one I've tried has had _some _detail that I just couldn't live with.

After rocking, smashing and cross-chopping with this guy for a few months I can say that the search is over, and the niche has been filled. This is just a perfectly executed package for what it is, way ahead of wusthof/zwilling offerings imo, and for a lower price to boot.


----------



## VincentBeek

Extended my collection a little. This time with a 240 bread knife. Is actually a sujihiki made by Tsukahara san from Seki and the serrations are made here by a local sharpener.


----------



## ian

VincentBeek said:


> Extended my collection a little. This time with a 240 bread knife. Is actually a sujihiki made by Tsukahara san from Seki and the serrations are made here by a local sharpener.
> 
> 
> View attachment 109472
> View attachment 109473




Mind blown!


----------



## adrianopedro

Yoshikazu Ikeda 
Gyuto 240mm
Shirogami 2A
63HR


----------



## Matt Zilliox

JayS20 said:


> Ordered a knife from a Frenchman living in GB.
> *Simon Maillet*
> View attachment 109217
> 
> *View attachment 109219
> View attachment 109220
> *
> 
> Steel: 135Cr3
> Saya, handle: black walnut
> Length: 240mm
> Height: 52mm
> Spine: over 5mm ; mid:2,8mm ; 1cm before tip: 0,8mm


I've thought about one of his for a bit. Please do report. Looks like the other French makers to some degree


----------



## JayS20

Matt Zilliox said:


> I've thought about one of his for a bit. Please do report. Looks like the other French makers to some degree


Hey,
This is what I wrote to someone asking regarding performance and overall about the knife:
It's hard to tell. The profile is good but not perfect. I wanted some convexity which he achieved but more in the front than the end. When I saw the pics of the forged blade, already knew he has too few material to get it really convex towards the heel. The handle is a bit too long for me but doesn't feel terrible in hand, it's quite light. Blade looks really good. Spine nicely rounded, choil nicely eased. Tang could be a bit better fitted into the handle but it's alright. You can see some grindmarks still, he went onto higher grits too fast, wasn't consistant enough. Saya is fitting well at the spine and also with the pin but a bit too loose towards the edge. Pin is way too loose and also a bit too long, will have to use a thread to not lose it and shorten it. Performance wise it was strange the first time using it, something felt off. Used it on kitchen paper towels and could tell it has more bite than refined edge but was still sharp, so had to be something else. After using it and feeling the knife I believe the problem is the convexity. It's too heavy convex close to the edge and the knife is thicker in the middle part towards the tip than at the heel around 1-2cm over the edge. Have to get calipers to measure it, will be interesting. It sucks going horizontally through onions and you can tell something is off. The tip could be a tiny bit thinner for me but works well. No problems regarding vertical cuts in an onion. So I will have to measure it, inspect it and keep using it to know exactly what i will have to do. Either send it back to Simon or let it become a project knife which is more likely. I kinda got a dud but believe I just had bad luck. If it wouldn't have this problem it would be a nice knife for the money. Steel feels good on the board, takes a nice and stable patina, also feels robust. 
Just talked with someone else about his and what he thinks about it. Same as me tip could be thinner but is alright. Too much convexity, sent it back to him to thin it out, was better but he still thins it out by himself. 
His measurements:
1cm over the edge: heel, half way, 1cm from tip:
SM: 1.32 - 1.63 - 0.89


----------



## Matt Zilliox

JayS20 said:


> Hey,
> This is what I wrote to someone asking regarding performance and overall about the knife:
> It's hard to tell. The profile is good but not perfect. I wanted some convexity which he achieved but more in the front than the end. When I saw the pics of the forged blade, already knew he has too few material to get it really convex towards the heel. The handle is a bit too long for me but doesn't feel terrible in hand, it's quite light. Blade looks really good. Spine nicely rounded, choil nicely eased. Tang could be a bit better fitted into the handle but it's alright. You can see some grindmarks still, he went onto higher grits too fast, wasn't consistant enough. Saya is fitting well at the spine and also with the pin but a bit too loose towards the edge. Pin is way too loose and also a bit too long, will have to use a thread to not lose it and shorten it. Performance wise it was strange the first time using it, something felt off. Used it on kitchen paper towels and could tell it has more bite than refined edge but was still sharp, so had to be something else. After using it and feeling the knife I believe the problem is the convexity. It's too heavy convex close to the edge and the knife is thicker in the middle part towards the tip than at the heel around 1-2cm over the edge. Have to get calipers to measure it, will be interesting. It sucks going horizontally through onions and you can tell something is off. The tip could be a tiny bit thinner for me but works well. No problems regarding vertical cuts in an onion. So I will have to measure it, inspect it and keep using it to know exactly what i will have to do. Either send it back to Simon or let it become a project knife which is more likely. I kinda got a dud but believe I just had bad luck. If it wouldn't have this problem it would be a nice knife for the money. Steel feels good on the board, takes a nice and stable patina, also feels robust.
> Just talked with someone else about his and what he thinks about it. Same as me tip could be thinner but is alright. Too much convexity, sent it back to him to thin it out, was better but he still thins it out by himself.
> His measurements:
> 1cm over the edge: heel, half way, 1cm from tip:
> SM: 1.32 - 1.63 - 0.89


 Thank you


----------



## RockyBasel

Malcolm Johnson said:


> I have a blue 1 Y Tanaka and I assure you it’s an absolute pleasure. I’m very envious of your dimensions though. I’d say those specs are just about perfect for a do it all knife.


I tried it the FM this weekend - some shakshuka, zucchini flowers, and pesto pesto Genovese with potatoes and beans pasta, and it was a delight to work with - simply glides through food

I had a chance to also use this Heldqvist 270mm knife with near identical dimensions - won on auction - this Heldqvist was something else - I have to find out how Tobias sharpened the knife because if anything can keep up or best a Kono - that is saying something 

Kono handle was skinny


----------



## RockyBasel

JayS20 said:


> Hey,
> This is what I wrote to someone asking regarding performance and overall about the knife:
> It's hard to tell. The profile is good but not perfect. I wanted some convexity which he achieved but more in the front than the end. When I saw the pics of the forged blade, already knew he has too few material to get it really convex towards the heel. The handle is a bit too long for me but doesn't feel terrible in hand, it's quite light. Blade looks really good. Spine nicely rounded, choil nicely eased. Tang could be a bit better fitted into the handle but it's alright. You can see some grindmarks still, he went onto higher grits too fast, wasn't consistant enough. Saya is fitting well at the spine and also with the pin but a bit too loose towards the edge. Pin is way too loose and also a bit too long, will have to use a thread to not lose it and shorten it. Performance wise it was strange the first time using it, something felt off. Used it on kitchen paper towels and could tell it has more bite than refined edge but was still sharp, so had to be something else. After using it and feeling the knife I believe the problem is the convexity. It's too heavy convex close to the edge and the knife is thicker in the middle part towards the tip than at the heel around 1-2cm over the edge. Have to get calipers to measure it, will be interesting. It sucks going horizontally through onions and you can tell something is off. The tip could be a tiny bit thinner for me but works well. No problems regarding vertical cuts in an onion. So I will have to measure it, inspect it and keep using it to know exactly what i will have to do. Either send it back to Simon or let it become a project knife which is more likely. I kinda got a dud but believe I just had bad luck. If it wouldn't have this problem it would be a nice knife for the money. Steel feels good on the board, takes a nice and stable patina, also feels robust.
> Just talked with someone else about his and what he thinks about it. Same as me tip could be thinner but is alright. Too much convexity, sent it back to him to thin it out, was better but he still thins it out by himself.
> His measurements:
> 1cm over the edge: heel, half way, 1cm from tip:
> SM: 1.32 - 1.63 - 0.89



Btw, horizontal through onions is the ultimate test for me - with all due respect to carrots and potatoes - the Yanick was magical in this regard


----------



## captaincaed

I recently tried a Yannick that impressed me as well.


----------



## RockyBasel

captaincaed said:


> I recently tried a Yannick that impressed me as well.


Wrought iron clad?


----------



## captaincaed

RockyBasel said:


> Wrought iron clad?


No idea. Just commenting on the grind.


----------



## Carl Kotte

RockyBasel said:


> I tried it the FM this weekend - some shakshuka, zucchini flowers, and pesto pesto Genovese with potatoes and beans pasta, and it was a delight to work with - simply glides through food
> 
> I had a chance to also use this Heldqvist 270mm knife with near identical dimensions - won on auction - this Heldqvist was something else - I have to find out how Tobias sharpened the knife because if anything can keep up or best a Kono - that is saying something
> 
> Kono handle was skinny


I’ve heard several times that Heldqvist puts excellent edges on his knives. A nice feature!


----------



## aikon2020

Just bought an Ogata (Takefu) 24cm gyuto in SG2 62-63 HRC. I like high blades and this one is 55mm high, which feels awesome to my hands.

The sharpening wasn't that good, a couple of cm unsharpened and a small wave near the tip, but I usually never judge a knife on OOTB sharpness since I always make my own edge the first thing I do. Just had a short playing around with it and it feels really nice. Never tried an SG2/R2 knife before, but sharpening was about the same as aogami super imo.

Im happy and looking forward to take it through it's paces!


----------



## RockyBasel

Carl Kotte said:


> I’ve heard several times that Heldqvist puts excellent edges on his knives. A nice feature!


I reached out to Tobias today about what he used to sharpen this beauty. He told me that he sharpened it according to the following progression:
Shapton 1000
Jnat 3000
Shapton glass 8000
Jnat 10,000
Leather stropping

It explains why is performed the way it did


----------



## Nordicsushimania

Just had time to try my Kai 24 cm Yanagiba  works like a charm even out of the box sharp as a razor ^^ and the weight is a bit on the light side but the lack of flex when cutting sushi rolls is awesome  a true nightmare to cut seaweed rolled rice with a flexy filet knife :b


----------



## Qapla'

VincentBeek said:


> Extended my collection a little. This time with a 240 bread knife. Is actually a sujihiki made by Tsukahara san from Seki and the serrations are made here by a local sharpener.


I've never seen or heard of anyone doing anything like that. Looks like it's quite suitable in use. 

What steel is the knife made of?


----------



## Martyn

adrianopedro said:


> Yoshikazu Ikeda
> Gyuto 240mm
> Shirogami 2A
> 63HR
> 
> View attachment 109478
> 
> 
> View attachment 109479
> 
> 
> View attachment 109480
> 
> 
> View attachment 109481
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 109482


that is a nice one mate - where did you get it from?


----------



## Southpaw

Mizuno Honyaki KS from @drsmp !


----------



## tchan001

Kagekiyo 240mm blue 1 damascus wide bevel gyuto with ebony handle with brass ferrule and endcap


----------



## Chang

Haven’t posted on this thread in while, been busy switching jobs because of the ‘Rona. But here I am. Still waiting on a couple in the mail, but I got this awhile back.












Milan Gravier 225x57 Gyuto

Really, really impressed by his polishing skills, he really brought out the banding! Can’t really see it in my sh*tty iPhone 7 pics but here’s the link to the IG post below.


----------



## VincentBeek

Qapla' said:


> I've never seen or heard of anyone doing anything like that. Looks like it's quite suitable in use.
> 
> What steel is the knife made of?


It's made of HAP40. A bit overkill for a bread knife but I wasn't free to choose. I was a bit afraid of chipping but when you see the tips of the serrations they are not as thin as a normal sujihiki edge. The sharpener took it back a bit.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Mathias Ekman wa-gyuto. I literally just unpacked it. Details will follow.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

I have a Mathias Ekman 347mm suji that is really handsome and fairly priced. The material he uses for the handle feels premium and comfy. The blade is also finished nicely. Have a gyuto in rwl34 steel that is currently being made. Very excited!


----------



## daddy yo yo

daddy yo yo said:


> Mathias Ekman wa-gyuto. I literally just unpacked it. Details will follow.


It’s 247/55/190g and it is a dream!


----------



## bonody

drsmp said:


> Y Tanaka Blue 1 Damascus gyuto. KNS version - Sentan with ebony and marble horn heart/kite handle. 217 edge, 48 heel and 198 grams. Thanks to James for sending multiple pics of handle and blade options plus a great Black Friday price. Delivered from Australia to US in 4 days!View attachment 105062
> View attachment 105063
> View attachment 105064
> View attachment 105065
> View attachment 105066
> View attachment 105067
> View attachment 105068
> View attachment 105069


Beautiful knife! How do you like the profile? Also, have you taken it to the stones yet?


----------



## drsmp

@bonody I haven’t sharpened it yet. It will probably be a while before I need to as I have a large rotation of 15+ gyutos. I like it so far ! Taking a nice patina


----------



## Southpaw

tchan001 said:


> Kagekiyo 240mm blue 1 damascus wide bevel gyuto with ebony handle with brass ferrule and endcap
> View attachment 109683
> View attachment 109684


Dude that is gorgeous! I didn’t even know Kagekiyo made Damascus carbon blades. Where’d u find that gem? And how do u like the handle?


----------



## tchan001

I found the Kagekiyo Damascus in Hong Kong at KTH (King Tak Hong). The handle is stunning and the brass has slight roughness so I don't need to worry about ebony being slippery when wet. More info and pics of it in my gallery.


----------



## HSC /// Knives

Picked up the Carter made in Vernonia. It was in new and unused condition. 

It has a much thicker spine than his knives made today. I sent it to Murray to have it ground down thinner. It’s still pretty robust and workhorse like 

how it looked when I got it and how it looks now.


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Managed to get these before they were sold out. I am liking my Kanehide honesuki. Decided to give this a try. Konosuke Ko-sabaki from bernal.


----------



## Jovidah

One for each hand?


----------



## pleue




----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Wanted to buy four, to practice the dexterity of my feet as well.  j/k. The other one is actually for my brother. Trying to get him interested in Japanese knives.


----------



## Chopper88

@adrianopedro inspired me to get one of those blonde horn Y. Tanaka petties from Miura as well.


----------



## adrianopedro

Chopper88 said:


> @adrianopedro inspired me to get one of those blonde horn Y. Tanaka petties from Miura as well.
> 
> View attachment 109896


Awesome to here that.

What's your thoughts on the knife?


----------



## Koop

JCK and Koki come through again. My first "real' Japanese (not western handled) knife. JCK Natures Blue Moon Series Kiritsuki-Sujihiki 240mm. Stainless clad Blue #2 core, tsuchime, korouchi finish. Ordered Monday, arrived in Mesa Arizona on Wednesday!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Looks nice! The handle is interesting. Looks like burnt chestnut before being burnt.


----------



## Koop

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Looks nice! The handle is interesting. Looks like burnt chestnut before being burnt.


Yes, that's what it's listed as - chestnut.


----------



## Neofolis

My Gyuto arrived, after delivery being re-scheduled three times. Kato AS Nashiji 210 Gyuto












I even managed to get a reasonable choil shot, which kinda makes up for the poor spine shot.




I'm definitely a fan of the Nashiji finish. The choil is nicely rounded, spine, not so much, although I find the choil much more important in terms of comfort. I may give the spine a quick sanding at some point. Both this and my Hinoura Nakiri that I received last week are not particularly sharp OOTB and I'm still waiting for my whetstones to arrive. Hopefully won't be too much longer.


----------



## Chopper88

adrianopedro said:


> Awesome to here that.
> 
> What's your thoughts on the knife?



Haven't used it yet, but so far I am overall happy with it.

The blade itself seems fine, nice and thin behind the edge, sharp out of the box.

I'd say fit and finish is a 6.5/7 out of 10, depending a little on what it's compared to.
The handle install isn't the nicest ever, there's nothing really wrong with it, but it's a bit 'sloppy', and there is a tiny step between the ferrule and handle.
Overall if paying this price for a tiny petty, it could've been somewhat nicer.

But... it _is_ a Y. Tanaka, and the blade itself is what it's all about.

Here are some examples of what I'm talking about.
Please keep in mind they are very close up of course, as seen in the photo I shared earlier it looks fine in hand at normal viewing distance.


----------



## Joao lourenco

Kato slicer just in


----------



## Bear

USPS had it for three weeks in Jersey, I think I'm going Fed Ex from now on.


----------



## drsmp

Yoshikane SLD Western 240 Gyuto with Matt Delosso handle. Very happy to find a Western Yoshikane and the handle is a huge bonus.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Bear said:


> USPS had it for three weeks in Jersey, I think I'm going Fed Ex from now on.



wao 
v. pretti naife 
specs and handle type plis?


----------



## Bear

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> wao
> v. pretti naife
> specs and handle type plis?


The handle is his upgraded ebony, heel is 54mm, wt. 237.6g., edge 240mm. 
I played with it a little tonight, I like


----------



## RevJoe

Meet the newest members of my kitchen.
Wakui 180 gyuto aogami#2 and soft iron with a gun metal Nashiji finish.

Yoshikane 180 bunka, shirogami #2 and soft iron with a black ku course Nashiji finish.
Thanks clean-cut. Shipped ups took about week.

Edit: I need to redo the pics. balance points are nice the Wakui is right at the heel and the Bunka is just forward about 5-10mm of the heel. I am not good at taking the choil shots.


----------



## TSF415

drsmp said:


> Yoshikane SLD Western 240 Gyuto with Matt Delosso handle. Very happy to find a Western Yoshikane and the handle is a huge bonus.
> View attachment 110087
> View attachment 110088
> View attachment 110089
> View attachment 110090
> View attachment 110091
> View attachment 110092



Did you snag that from bernal?


----------



## drsmp

@TSF415 No it was from another collector. I haven’t seen Westerns offered at retail since I started looking over a year ago. Did Bernal sell some recently ? Wasn’t that 2 + years ago?


----------



## TSF415

drsmp said:


> @TSF415 No it was from another collector. I haven’t seen Westerns offered at retail since I started looking over a year ago. Did Bernal sell some recently ? Wasn’t that 2 + years ago?



No they had posted a pic of a personal collection of theirs and had one in there. I know they do a lot of handles with that guy.


Awesome. Congrats! Once I sell off some stuff I plan on getting the more pedestrian wa version. Lol


----------



## knspiracy

1




1. Genkai Masakuni 300mm Yanagiba Honyaki Sanbonsugi Crescent moon BNIB
2. Okishiba Masakuni 360mm Yanagiba Mt Fuji Full Moon BNIB
3. Okishiba Masakuni 330mm Yanagiba Honyaki 
4. Tatsuo Ikeda 330mm Sakimaru Takobiki BNIB


----------



## Moooza

****ing omg @knspiracy 

This thread can probably be closed now.


----------



## Corradobrit1

knspiracy said:


> 1
> View attachment 110121
> 
> 1. Genkai Masakuni 300mm Yanagiba Honyaki Sanbonsugi Crescent moon BNIB
> 2. Okishiba Masakuni 360mm Yanagiba Mt Fuji Full Moon BNIB
> 3. Okishiba Masakuni 330mm Yanagiba Honyaki
> 4. Tatsuo Ikeda 330mm Sakimaru Takobiki BNIB


Must like sushi


----------



## j22582536

knspiracy said:


> 1
> View attachment 110121
> 
> 1. Genkai Masakuni 300mm Yanagiba Honyaki Sanbonsugi Crescent moon BNIB
> 2. Okishiba Masakuni 360mm Yanagiba Mt Fuji Full Moon BNIB
> 3. Okishiba Masakuni 330mm Yanagiba Honyaki
> 4. Tatsuo Ikeda 330mm Sakimaru Takobiki BNIB



Congrats on the insane pickups!


----------



## landshark

I already have too many, but I just bought three new Gyutos, Kohetsu HAP40 180mm, Shibata Kotetsu R-2 240mm and Gesshin Kagekiyo White #1 240mm


----------



## daddy yo yo

Bear said:


> USPS had it for three weeks in Jersey, I think I'm going Fed Ex from now on.


Looking very nice! Could we see a choil and spine shot, please?


----------



## Bear

daddy yo yo said:


> Looking very nice! Could we see a choil and spine shot, please?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Bear said:


>


Thank you! You rarely find spine shots of Denkas out there. Quite interesting, the weight is ~238g, quite heavy. The blade itself looks quite thin with little to no taper. I guess much of the weight comes from the ebony handle?! I have a Mazaki KU with similar dimensions that weighs 230g with ho-handle but a massive spine and strong taper...


----------



## F-Flash

knspiracy said:


> 1
> View attachment 110121
> 
> 1. Genkai Masakuni 300mm Yanagiba Honyaki Sanbonsugi Crescent moon BNIB
> 2. Okishiba Masakuni 360mm Yanagiba Mt Fuji Full Moon BNIB
> 3. Okishiba Masakuni 330mm Yanagiba Honyaki
> 4. Tatsuo Ikeda 330mm Sakimaru Takobiki BNIB


Which is best performer?


----------



## Bear

daddy yo yo said:


> Thank you! You rarely find spine shots of Denkas out there. Quite interesting, the weight is ~238g, quite heavy. The blade itself looks quite thin with little to no taper. I guess much of the weight comes from the ebony handle?! I have a Mazaki KU with similar dimensions that weighs 230g with ho-handle but a massive spine and strong taper...


It's a big handle, fits me good(sausage fingers) but the balance point is right there, I really don't think the finger groove would have been comfortable for me. The first half of the grind (tip) performs surprisingly well, I usually end up thinning the tips of most of my knives but this really doesn't need much work, the back side(heel) will need a little more work but really not bad.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Bear said:


> It's a big handle, fits me good(sausage fingers) but the balance point is right there, I really don't think the finger groove would have been comfortable for me. The first half of the grind (tip) performs surprisingly well, I usually end up thinning the tips of most of my knives but this really doesn't need much work, the back side(heel) will need a little more work but really not bad.


This was apparently old stock. How's the overgrind situation?


----------



## Corradobrit1

F-Flash said:


> Which is best performer?


I only see dust patina


----------



## Bear

Corradobrit1 said:


> This was apparently old stock. How's the overgrind situation?


Not good, it just lost 2.5 g. because of two big holes.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Yeah thats why I passed on that Denka. The handle looks great and I prefer a Machi but I had reservations about the grind. 5 year old TF's are definitely a crap shoot


----------



## landshark

daddy yo yo said:


> Looking very nice! Could we see a choil and spine shot, please?


here are some poor attempts, don't do these images much anymore due to that fact I almost dropped a knife years ago trying to shoot it 
The Shibata Kotetsu is the thinnest from spine to edge, the Gesshin Kagekiyo thins down about the same behind the edge, both are sup
Kohetsu HAP40 180mm







Shibata Kotetsu R-2 240mm









Gesshin Kagekiyo White #1 240mm


----------



## aikon2020

Just ordered a Takamura R2 migaki 210 gyuto. I hope that it lives up to it's legendary reputation


----------



## btbyrd

Anryu 210.






Anryu family portrait.


----------



## bahamaroot

Konosuke Fujiyama B#2 300mm Sujihiki


----------



## DT74

JayS20 said:


> Ordered a knife from a Frenchman living in GB.
> *Simon Maillet*
> View attachment 109217
> 
> *View attachment 109219
> View attachment 109220
> *
> 
> Steel: 135Cr3
> Saya, handle: black walnut
> Length: 240mm
> Height: 52mm
> Spine: over 5mm ; mid:2,8mm ; 1cm before tip: 0,8mm


 Nice handle!0


----------



## DT74

Nice kono!


----------



## Chang

Got a care package from Kev, two refurbs and a Kemadi. 












Mazaki 240mm “Charcoal Quenched” Gyuto w/ Western Wa Handle












Troopah 225mm W2 Honyaki Gyuto












Kemadi 250mm Polished Wrought Iron Clad/Bulat Core Gyuto

enjoy these terrible pics captured with my iPhone 7 lol. I’ll take some more pics in the morning with natural light to try to capture the banding, especially on the Kemadi.


----------



## captaincaed

Chang said:


> Got a care package from Kev, two refurbs and a Kemadi.
> 
> View attachment 110281
> View attachment 110282
> View attachment 110283
> 
> 
> Mazaki 240mm “Charcoal Quenched” Gyuto w/ Western Wa Handle
> 
> View attachment 110284
> View attachment 110285
> View attachment 110286
> 
> 
> Troopah 225mm W2 Honyaki Gyuto
> 
> View attachment 110287
> View attachment 110288
> View attachment 110289
> 
> 
> Kemadi 250mm Polished Wrought Iron Clad/Bulat Core Gyuto
> 
> enjoy these terrible pics captured with my iPhone 7 lol. I’ll take some more pics in the morning with natural light to try to capture the banding, especially on the Kemadi.


How you liking the Troopah? Young guy, but looks like he’s got a keen eye for detail and nice lines.


----------



## zizirex

Finally try a Shigeki Tanaka. It’s a very Nice cutter, I like how it perform. Seems like it’s a little bit too tall for my liking. Also got a New Pairing knife. Very thin and not too reactive for carbon steel.


----------



## knspiracy

Corradobrit1 said:


> Must like sushi


What's sushi?


----------



## knspiracy

F-Flash said:


> Which is best performer?


360mm is great on freshly baked sourdough!


----------



## Corradobrit1

knspiracy said:


> What's sushi?


Raw fish. Yeah I know, sounds disgusting.....


----------



## Chang

captaincaed said:


> How you liking the Troopah? Young guy, but looks like he’s got a keen eye for detail and nice lines.



He's got his handles down, for sure. That handle is the comfiest one I own and it's because of that handle that I'm down the rabbit hole of knives with ergo handles.

He still needs work with his grinds, though. Heat treatment is solid, but when I first got it, the grind was terrible. like a really bad convex. Then I sent it back to him and we agreed on a thinner flat grind. I got it back and he took off a lot, but the knife was performing a lot better. There were still some overgrinds, so I just finally sent it to Kev to get it "perfect".

Overall, really nice guy. Not cocky at all. Very eager to improve and learn. Took all my criticisms really well. Plus, when the knife was being sent back and forth, he paid for all the shipping. idk, but that just means he cares that much more to me.


----------



## Gregmega

Chang said:


> He's got his handles down, for sure. That handle is the comfiest one I own and it's because of that handle that I'm down the rabbit hole of knives with ergo handles.
> 
> He still needs work with his grinds, though. Heat treatment is solid, but when I first got it, the grind was terrible. like a really bad convex. Then I sent it back to him and we agreed on a thinner flat grind. I got it back and he took off a lot, but the knife was performing a lot better. There were still some overgrinds, so I just finally sent it to Kev to get it "perfect".
> 
> Overall, really nice guy. Not cocky at all. Very eager to improve and learn. Took all my criticisms really well. Plus, when the knife was being sent back and forth, he paid for all the shipping. idk, but that just means he cares that much more to me.


Kev is the best. Damn fine sharpener. Passionate as anyone I’ve ever met. I really miss him around here.


----------



## Iggy

Xerxes Tungsten Torsion Damascus Integral 240 Gyuto
















Iggy


----------



## daddy yo yo

Iggy said:


> Xerxes Tungsten Torsion Damascus Integral 240 Gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iggy


Knowing Jannis‘s work very well, I am sure this is another example of perfect craftsmanship. His work is stunning! The knife isn’t for me though... But it doesn’t have to be!  I do appreciate that you post it and I admire the attention to detail that Jannis is showing each and every single time!


----------



## captaincaed

Chang said:


> He's got his handles down, for sure. That handle is the comfiest one I own and it's because of that handle that I'm down the rabbit hole of knives with ergo handles.
> 
> He still needs work with his grinds, though. Heat treatment is solid, but when I first got it, the grind was terrible. like a really bad convex. Then I sent it back to him and we agreed on a thinner flat grind. I got it back and he took off a lot, but the knife was performing a lot better. There were still some overgrinds, so I just finally sent it to Kev to get it "perfect".
> 
> Overall, really nice guy. Not cocky at all. Very eager to improve and learn. Took all my criticisms really well. Plus, when the knife was being sent back and forth, he paid for all the shipping. idk, but that just means he cares that much more to me.


Thanks! Sounds like he’s willing to put in the work!


----------



## captaincaed

Gregmega said:


> Kev is the best. Damn fine sharpener. Passionate as anyone I’ve ever met. I really miss him around here.


I think he was gone before my time, but I've heard a lot about him. Kind of a controversial figure?


----------



## drsmp

********* on IG if you’d like to check out his work. Nice guy from my experience.


----------



## Sweetlou

Joao lourenco said:


> Kato slicer just in


Is the blade flexible?


----------



## tcmx3

drsmp said:


> ********* on IG if you’d like to check out his work. Nice guy from my experience.



yeah my interactions with him have been positive.

that said his IG is half politics and even though I agree with the guy on a lot of things IME forums have a tendency to skew towards a demo that wont.


----------



## TSF415

I enjoy watching his sharpening videos. However when I tried to buy a kemadi, I had a very heji-esq experience. I eventually gave up


----------



## stereo.pete

TSF415 said:


> I enjoy watching his sharpening videos. However when I tried to buy a kemadi, I had a very heji-esq experience. I eventually gave up



I tried to purchase a Kemadi from the Kemadi Instagram and was met with a dead end. It was an interesting conversation . Needless to say, if I have to put that much effort into spending a large sum of money on a knife, it’s not worth it.


----------



## preizzo

TSF415 said:


> I enjoy watching his sharpening videos. However when I tried to buy a kemadi, I had a very heji-esq experience. I eventually gave up


 Just a reminder,there are two channels to get kemadi 
One is keV and the other is me .
Always people are welcome to contact me


----------



## 9fingeredknife

preizzo said:


> Just a reminder,there are two channels to get kemadi
> One is keV and the other is me .
> Always people are welcome to contact me


Do you help make them?


----------



## Sweetlou

Southpaw said:


> Mizuno Honyaki KS from @drsmp !
> View attachment 109648
> View attachment 109649
> View attachment 109650
> View attachment 109651


beautiful addition, love the handle too


----------



## soigne_west

TSF415 said:


> I enjoy watching his sharpening videos. However when I tried to buy a kemadi, I had a very heji-esq experience. I eventually gave up



In the few times I’ve tried to get a hold of him over the years he’s always left mymessages on “read” with no response.


----------



## M1k3

9fingeredknife said:


> Do you help make them?


He's the official er


----------



## TSF415

Haha not sure what's happening with these emojis. I did contact you @preizzo and you were extremely helpful and nice. Told me you dont do the sales for the US and that I needed to contact him. I wanted to try out the bulat and also am more then happy to support someone who makes positive contributions to the forum. Unfortunately the kemadi IG was a bit of a weird interaction. Like others said before, it was too much work to put in for a paying customer.


----------



## bruce8088

9fingeredknife said:


> Do you help make them?



nah he doesn't, i believe kemadi is made in russia.


----------



## DT74

Cool xerxes


----------



## Brian Weekley

After languishing unused in my collection for a year I finally pulled out my Antzenberger Honyaki Gyuto out for some time in the sun. I’m at least the third owner of this wonderful workhorse but I don’t believe it has ever been used until now. The knife came to me via naknecker and BST. It’s forged from 125SC steel and is reportedly oil quenched. It has a blade length of 274mm, edge length 263mm and a height at the heel of 56mm. The blade tapers from 4.07mm at the heel to 2.55mm an inch from the tip. The knife weighs in at a healthy 274gms. Here’s a few pics ...


























I put the workhorse to work prepping a family meal on Sunday ... A few more pics ...
















In all a wonderful knife, terrific f&f and a permanent resident in my collection.


----------



## Hassanbensober

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 110561
> 
> 
> After languishing unused in my collection for a year I finally pulled out my Antzenberger Honyaki Gyuto out for some time in the sun. I’m at least the third owner of this wonderful workhorse but I don’t believe it has ever been used until now. The knife came to me via naknecker and BST. It’s forged from 125SC steel and is reportedly oil quenched. It has a blade length of 274mm, edge length 263mm and a height at the heel of 56mm. The blade tapers from 4.07mm at the heel to 2.55mm an inch from the tip. The knife weighs in at a healthy 274gms. Here’s a few pics ...
> 
> View attachment 110569
> 
> 
> View attachment 110568
> 
> 
> View attachment 110570
> 
> 
> View attachment 110571
> 
> 
> View attachment 110572
> 
> 
> I put the workhorse to work prepping a family meal on Sunday ... A few more pics ...
> 
> View attachment 110574
> 
> 
> View attachment 110575
> 
> 
> View attachment 110576
> 
> 
> In all a wonderful knife, terrific f&f and a permanent resident in my collection.


I have basically the same knife all the way to the saya,everything is perfect. I concur definitely a permanent resident. Banding gets more dramatic the more patina comes in. Sweet knife


----------



## Martyn

My first Ikeda - Suisin Honyaki Gyuto by Yoshikazu Ikeda


----------



## aikon2020

Got the Takamura R2 migaki 210 gyuto. Absolute laser!
Just put a 14-15 degree microbevel to it on a 3k shapton glass to not chip it and then stropped it. Looking forward to start using it tomorrow!


----------



## JaVa

aikon2020 said:


> Got the Takamura R2 migaki 210 gyuto. Absolute laser!
> Just put a 14-15 degree microbevel to it on a 3k shapton glass to not chip it and then stropped it. Looking forward to start using it tomorrow!


One of the most underrated knives in the game. Have fun!


----------



## aikon2020

JaVa said:


> One of the most underrated knives in the game. Have fun!


Thanks! Looking forward to it!


----------



## EveneshBBQ

Takamura is awesome! It is a true pleasure to use. So thin it doesn't really visits the stones. F.Dick multicut steel and strop alone kept it running for almost 5 month before the first full cycle, and I use my knives a lot. If only it had a bit beefier handle it was perfect.


----------



## tomsch

I also have a Takamura 210mm and it's always in rotation. I've had it for about 6 months also and it has not seen anything other than a ceramic steel and a loaded strop. I also agree that a little larger handle would help but it is very nimble as is.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Add another one to the list of trying to buy a kemadi twice . I must say though, when I spoke to preizzo, like always, he was responsive and awesome. Unfortunately I’m in the states so was sent to kev. He made me feel like I was bothering him trying to buy a knife . So I decided to pass. Just asked general questions. Not sure what happened. Tried twice. Same deal. Glad i’m not the only one. I’m not going to beg anyone to take my money. That’s kind of silly.


----------



## M1k3

Not exactly a buy... Donation? 3x 165mm petties from @Matus


----------



## Runner_up

Robert Lavacca said:


> Add another one to the list of trying to buy a kemadi twice . I must say though, when I spoke to preizzo, like always, he was responsive and awesome. Unfortunately I’m in the states so was sent to kev. He made me feel like I was bothering him trying to buy a knife . So I decided to pass. Just asked general questions. Not sure what happened. Tried twice. Same deal. Glad i’m not the only one. I’m not going to beg anyone to take my money. That’s kind of silly.



Yeah that sounds weak sauce. I guess that kills my interest


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

M1k3 said:


> Not exactly a buy... Donation? 3x 165mm petties from @MatusView attachment 110675



You got handles for those?


----------



## M1k3

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> You got handles for those?


Not yet


----------



## aikon2020

O M G..... I have never felt anything like that, just flying through the mirepoix. I'm not in tears, but almost... of joy. I need to get another one! 
Never thought it could be such a difference of half a mm in thickness....

I'm gobsmacked of pure happiness and joy right now.


----------



## soigne_west

soigne_west said:


> In the few times I’ve tried to get a hold of him over the years he’s always left mymessages on “read” with no response.



Guys!! He finally got back to me!!!






Your guys beloved kasumi kev


Funny cause all he had to do was say no when he read my comment in the first place but he had to go back and find my comment just to verbally harass me. Cool guy!!



www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## SolidSnake03

Yeah to be quite frank, Kemadi is being held back by having Kev do USA sales. It’s the reason I haven’t bought another one from him and had to go second hand. Because dealing with him was such a pain that as much as I liked the knife and want another, it’s not worth dealing with him again....or attempting to buy a knife again that is

a shame because that steel is wonderful and has retention for days along with being very mildly reactive


----------



## soigne_west

After I blocked him on Instagram he proceeded to verbally assault me on the official kemadi account.


----------



## Alder26

I haven't had too many interactions with him but he definitely has come off as curmudgeonly. I tried to buy a knife three times from him and every time sort of got brushed off and then I got one second hand


----------



## SolidSnake03

Honestly second hand is the way to go on these, it’s a shame but being the initial buyer is no fun if you manage to buy one


----------



## wind88

soigne_west said:


> After I blocked him on Instagram he proceeded to verbally assault me on the official kemadi account.



I'm not surprised one bit. I considered that a fairly mild treatment. ;p


----------



## bruce8088

SolidSnake03 said:


> Honestly second hand is the way to go on these, it’s a shame but being the initial buyer is no fun if you manage to buy one



It is a shame because the steel itself is quite good for beating on assuming you don't get them overly thin at the edge. it stays toothy like a saw and that's partly likely because of the structure of the steel with maybe massively huge carbides or rough grain - kind of like r2? But the downside is that when you give it overly thin edge geometry they tend to disintegrate by itself and that's from handling two in person. Assuming you keep them just meaty enough right at and behind the edge they can be very good daily beaters in a pro kitchen once you sand off all that etch finish since it tends to be quite sticky with that finish still on it. My fairly unbiased feedback of them despite now being hounded and harassed by them (especially matteo) since I sold mine lol. Take it for what its worth.


----------



## preizzo

bruce8088 said:


> It is a shame because the steel itself is quite good for beating on assuming you don't get them overly thin at the edge. it stays toothy like a saw and that's partly likely because of the structure of the steel with maybe massively huge carbides or rough grain - kind of like r2? But the downside is that when you give it overly thin edge geometry they tend to disintegrate by itself and that's from handling two in person. Assuming you keep them just meaty enough right at and behind the edge they can be very good daily beaters in a pro kitchen once you sand off all that etch finish since it tends to be quite sticky with that finish still on it. My fairly unbiased feedback of them despite now being hounded and harassed by them (especially matteo) since I sold mine lol. Take it for what its worth.



Bravo lycky ,you are always the best 
I really hope someday to become like you so honest and humble,a very good human being


----------



## Matus

Guys, this nice long thread is about knives you bought (or got donated  ), but not about the ones you decided not to buy (for whatever reason)


----------



## M1k3

Matus said:


> Guys, this nice long thread is about knives you bought (or got donated  ), but not about the ones you decided not to buy (for whatever reason)


They're talking about ones they wanted to buy, but, the lucky ones got ignored. The unlucky ones got harassed for asking how to buy one after being ignored by the seller.

Meanwhile the European vendor has liquid squirting from his hand?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

JCK lefty Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan 210mm blue 2 mirorishi deba. Arrived around Xmas but haven’t posted yet.

Also it’s sorta cold comfort to know I’m not the only one who had a negative kemadi experience, gave up in the end after a number of logistical issues and seeing how some people were being treated.


----------



## bruce8088

aboynamedsuita said:


> JCK lefty Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan 210mm blue 2 mirorishi deba. Arrived around Xmas but haven’t posted yet.
> 
> Also it’s sorta cold comfort to know I’m not the only one who had a negative kemadi experience, gave up in the end after a number of logistical issues and seeing how some people were being treated.
> 
> View attachment 110792
> View attachment 110793
> View attachment 110794



oh wow thats a nice one from jck!!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

bruce8088 said:


> oh wow thats a nice one from jck!!


Thanks, always nice to deal with Koki. It was actually originally ordered in September 2020, but because it was lefty it took a few months. Koki didn’t complain about it being a high maintenance request and gave me periodic updates.


----------



## wind88

aboynamedsuita said:


> Thanks, always nice to deal with Koki. It was actually originally ordered in September 2020, but because it was lefty it took a few months. Koki didn’t complain about it being a high maintenance request and gave me periodic updates.



Koki is always super pleasant to deal with. Never complained about custom requests . Also, in keeping with the spirt of this thread, here is my new dammy Toyama yanagiba 270.


----------



## lechef

so, this is not really a new knife, I bought it from a friend from this forum in Oslo 5 years ago. He also bought it from someone, and we didn’t really know who the maker is. Figured this was an okay place to post this question as it’s so much knowledge in this thread.
Anyone has an idea?


----------



## spaceconvoy

lechef said:


> so, this is not really a new knife, I bought it from a friend from this forum in Oslo 5 years ago. He also bought it from someone, and we didn’t really know who the maker is. Figured this was an okay place to post this question as it’s so much knowledge in this thread.
> Anyone has an idea?
> View attachment 110829
> View attachment 110831
> View attachment 110832


Mizuno Tanrenjo, Hontanren series Blue 2


----------



## lechef

Thanks mate


----------



## wind88

aboynamedsuita said:


> JCK lefty Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan 210mm blue 2 mirorishi deba. Arrived around Xmas but haven’t posted yet.
> 
> Also it’s sorta cold comfort to know I’m not the only one who had a negative kemadi experience, gave up in the end after a number of logistical issues and seeing how some people were being treated.
> 
> View attachment 110792
> View attachment 110793
> View attachment 110794



No flat side deba here ;P


----------



## RockyBasel

soigne_west said:


> After I blocked him on Instagram he proceeded to verbally assault me on the official kemadi account.


That’s what I call customer focused


----------



## Sweetlou

new knife day
Isasmedjan 26c3 with Nickel Clad Gyuto 240mm


----------



## CB1968

Jannis Scholz @Xerxes.knives custom Gyuto.
240 x 61mm, San-Mai integral, high layer count random Damascus cladding dressed in Buckeye Burl.
1.2562 core [email protected]
Damascus cladding steel, 0.1% carbon, 0.4% manganese, 1.4301 stainless steel with 0.07% carbon, 1% silicon, 2% manganese, 19.5% chromium and 10.5% nickel.
Flamed/curly Maple was used as an intermediate layer for the Saya





























.


----------



## stereo.pete

CB1968 said:


> Jannis Scholz @Xerxes.knives custom Gyuto.
> 240 x 61mm, San-Mai integral, high layer count random Damascus cladding dressed in Buckeye Burl.
> 1.2562 core [email protected]
> Damascus cladding steel, 0.1% carbon, 0.4% manganese, 1.4301 stainless steel with 0.07% carbon, 1% silicon, 2% manganese, 19.5% chromium and 10.5% nickel.
> Flamed/curly Maple was used as an intermediate layer for the Saya
> 
> View attachment 110924
> 
> 
> View attachment 110925
> 
> 
> View attachment 110926
> 
> 
> View attachment 110927
> 
> 
> View attachment 110928
> 
> 
> View attachment 110929
> .



What this artisan is making just hits different, holy cow!


----------



## tchan001

The Artificery 213mm x 54 mm stainless CPM154/AEB-L Damascus integral gyuto with amboyna burl handle


----------



## marc4pt0

tchan001 said:


> The Artificery 213mm x 54 mm stainless CPM154/AEB-L Damascus integral gyuto with amboyna burl handle
> View attachment 110964



I’d really like to hear your thoughts on this one. Especially some performance notes


----------



## marc4pt0

CB1968 said:


> Jannis Scholz @Xerxes.knives custom Gyuto.
> 240 x 61mm, San-Mai integral, high layer count random Damascus cladding dressed in Buckeye Burl.
> 1.2562 core [email protected]
> Damascus cladding steel, 0.1% carbon, 0.4% manganese, 1.4301 stainless steel with 0.07% carbon, 1% silicon, 2% manganese, 19.5% chromium and 10.5% nickel.
> Flamed/curly Maple was used as an intermediate layer for the Saya
> 
> View attachment 110924
> 
> 
> View attachment 110925
> 
> 
> View attachment 110926
> 
> 
> View attachment 110927
> 
> 
> View attachment 110928
> 
> 
> View attachment 110929
> .



That‘s quite the show stopper. He really outdid himself on this one


----------



## RockyBasel

CB1968 said:


> Jannis Scholz @Xerxes.knives custom Gyuto.
> 240 x 61mm, San-Mai integral, high layer count random Damascus cladding dressed in Buckeye Burl.
> 1.2562 core [email protected]
> Damascus cladding steel, 0.1% carbon, 0.4% manganese, 1.4301 stainless steel with 0.07% carbon, 1% silicon, 2% manganese, 19.5% chromium and 10.5% nickel.
> Flamed/curly Maple was used as an intermediate layer for the Saya
> 
> View attachment 110924
> 
> 
> View attachment 110925
> 
> 
> View attachment 110926
> 
> 
> View attachment 110927
> 
> 
> View attachment 110928
> 
> 
> View attachment 110929
> .


This one is mind-blowing - really show-casing his craft and attention to detail - I would say it’s a value even at 3K


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> The Artificery 213mm x 54 mm stainless CPM154/AEB-L Damascus integral gyuto with amboyna burl handle
> View attachment 110964


You never to cease to amaze with your taste in the finest blades!


----------



## RockyBasel

And now, for something completely different...

253 gm
245x58
White 2 extra hard steel with iron cladding
$318

i am going to test drive this against my Mazaki KU as it’s at the $290-$300 I paid for my Mazaki - should be interesting

K&S selling the KU Mazaki at $318 and Carbon knife at $280 - new profile

it’s getting competitive out there


----------



## DitmasPork

Birgersson. Warikomi. 248 x 58.


----------



## RockyBasel

Birgersson is a great blade!


----------



## fritze

DitmasPork said:


> Birgersson. Warikomi. 248 x 58.
> View attachment 110997
> View attachment 110998


So nice!
What kind of wood is the handle!


----------



## AT5760

@RockyBasel Kaeru WH from JNS?


----------



## DitmasPork

fritze said:


> So nice!
> What kind of wood is the handle!


Cheers. Nice piece of Bocote.


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> Birgersson is a great blade!


Cheers! So far, so good. Have only had a chance to use it once—just received it yesterday. Love the profile, specs, weight. Beautiful knife.


----------



## MOTiger

240mm Hunter Valley Blades (Tansu)


----------



## MOTiger

210mm Watanabe Stainless Clad


----------



## tostadas

MOTiger said:


> 210mm Watanabe Stainless Clad


Where did you get that nice handle from?


----------



## MOTiger

tostadas said:


> Where did you get that nice handle from?


Handle is original to the knife (upgrade option).


----------



## MOTiger

MOTiger said:


> Handle is original to the knife (upgrade option).


If you scroll down to Gyuto, you'll see some sample custom handles.
Best professional chef cookware | PROFESSIONAL


----------



## stereo.pete

Mazaki, my first from @pkjames (K&S) Dec 2020 profile. My first successful choil shot as well.


----------



## RockyBasel

AT5760 said:


> @RockyBasel Kaeru WH from JNS?


Yes indeedy


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers! So far, so good. Have only had a chance to use it once—just received it yesterday. Love the profile, specs, weight. Beautiful knife.


I have one too - could not be happier


----------



## adam92

knspiracy said:


> 1
> View attachment 110121
> 
> 1. Genkai Masakuni 300mm Yanagiba Honyaki Sanbonsugi Crescent moon BNIB
> 2. Okishiba Masakuni 360mm Yanagiba Mt Fuji Full Moon BNIB
> 3. Okishiba Masakuni 330mm Yanagiba Honyaki
> 4. Tatsuo Ikeda 330mm Sakimaru Takobiki BNIB


Jesus Christ, All is my dream unicorn!


----------



## RockyBasel

So got a lot of knives from this guy today - he deploys an ancient Swedish quenching technique - really cool stuff

250x60
253 gm
Cuts like a dream! 
HSS1
Feels amazing in the hand


----------



## knspiracy

adam92 said:


> Jesus Christ, All is my dream unicorn!


Thanks! Small collection. That's the entirety of it. I have a 6 knife rack. So there space for 2 more before I call it quits and lose a wife over it lol.


----------



## Chang

stereo.pete said:


> Mazaki, my first from @pkjames (K&S) Dec 2020 profile. My first successful choil shot as well.
> View attachment 111090
> 
> View attachment 111091
> 
> View attachment 111092



you mind taking a shot of it against something flat? I wanna see how muchof a flat spot the new profile has.

I tried to do it with the paper cutout from the pdf...but would rather see the real thing.


----------



## stereo.pete

Chang said:


> you mind taking a shot of it against something flat? I wanna see how muchof a flat spot the new profile has.
> 
> I tried to do it with the paper cutout from the pdf...but would rather see the real thing.



Yep, I can do that today when I have a moment.


----------



## drsmp

Haburn 240 polished to 1 micron, etched in FeCl then coffee with a final polish with sunshine cloth. Ironwood, mammoth and carbon fiber handle


----------



## stereo.pete

drsmp said:


> Haburn 240 polished to 1 micron, etched in FeCl then coffee with a final polish with sunshine cloth. Ironwood, mammoth and carbon fiber handleView attachment 111137
> View attachment 111138
> View attachment 111139
> View attachment 111140
> View attachment 111141
> View attachment 111142



It's awesome to see how Ian has grown as a craftsman over the years, that's a beautiful blade!


----------



## Midsummer

drsmp said:


> Haburn 240 polished to 1 micron, etched in FeCl then coffee with a final polish with sunshine cloth. Ironwood, mammoth and carbon fiber handleView attachment 111137
> View attachment 111138
> View attachment 111139
> View attachment 111140
> View attachment 111141
> View attachment 111142


Nice polish job as well!


----------



## stereo.pete

Chang said:


> you mind taking a shot of it against something flat? I wanna see how muchof a flat spot the new profile has.
> 
> I tried to do it with the paper cutout from the pdf...but would rather see the real thing.


I attached a new photo to my original post showing the flat spot.


----------



## Gregmega

captaincaed said:


> I think he was gone before my time, but I've heard a lot about him. Kind of a controversial figure?


He’s really great at what he does, on par with the best guys out there. I don’t think he’s controversial, he just has a low threshold for BS. He’s super passionate. If you have an opportunity to work with him- do not pass. The work he does on Yanick’s knives is absolutely bananas.


----------



## Koop

After speaking with Jon Broida last week, I placed an order with JKI. I went for a Kintaro 210mm Stainless Clad White #2 Migaki Wa-Gyuto. The knife JKI offers is not the same as the one listed at MTC. JKI has a stainless clad knife while MTC is iron clad. JKI has eased choil and spine - MTCs pictures don't appear that way.

Also, on the JKI site I see that the Kintaro branding is apparently going to change. It's now Yoshimi Echizen. I think this name is sensible - it identifies Yoshimi Kato as the maker and the region. No confusion if it's a Hiroshi or Yoshimi. BTW - Yoshimi married Hiroshi's daughter, making him Hiroshi's son-in-law, but he has the same last name. I guess it's probably because of the common name - I read a post from Ken Hash listing the top 10 Japanese last names and Kato was number 10 IIRC.

The kanji on this knife doesn't match what I see on JKI and MTC photos, but I have no idea of what either kanji indicates.

















JKI includes the saya. The knife came well sharpened and I like it. The knife weighs 131 grams and balances about 30mm in front of the ferrule.


----------



## tgfencer

RockyBasel said:


> So got a lot of knives from this guy today - he deploys an ancient Swedish quenching technique - really cool stuff
> 
> 250x60
> 253 gm
> Cuts like a dream!
> HSS1
> Feels amazing in the hand
> 
> View attachment 111096
> View attachment 111097
> View attachment 111098
> View attachment 111099
> View attachment 111100



Gosh that steel is great. I will take it, please and thank you.  Seriously, enjoy. Let us know how it sharpens up on the stones when you finally have to do that in a year or so...


----------



## captaincaed

Gregmega said:


> He’s really great at what he does, on par with the best guys out there. I don’t think he’s controversial, he just has a low threshold for BS. He’s super passionate. If you have an opportunity to work with him- do not pass. The work he does on Yanick’s knives is absolutely bananas.


Thanks for the perspective. His sharpening skills have been held in high regard as far as I've heard.


----------



## Southpaw

aboynamedsuita said:


> Thanks, always nice to deal with Koki. It was actually originally ordered in September 2020, but because it was lefty it took a few months. Koki didn’t complain about it being a high maintenance request and gave me periodic updates.


He’s great to me for my lefty requests. A real pleasure to deal with


----------



## aboynamedsuita

captaincaed said:


> Thanks for the perspective. His sharpening skills have been held in high regard as far as I've heard.



IME there are other sharpeners is USA (I’ve sent to several over the years) who do work which is easily just as good, but without the shenanigans. I won’t name them publicly as I don’t want to impugn anyone else in the conversation.

My take on business / customer service is you can kinda measure their integrity when things go *wrong* or not as planned. By that I mean, it’s quite possible to have a positive business experience with little to no interaction… you place an order online, it ships within the specified time, safely arrives via courier/post, done. But when there are issues or something happens (such as forgetting to ship an item, problem/delay during shipping, etc.)… do you want to be told to fk off, or do you want to have a back and forth dialogue to try and resolve the situation? I don’t think that’s being high maintenance, I think that’s part of doing business, but I’m no expert.


----------



## mack

Xerxes Hollow grind, as always excellent work.

















Mack


----------



## DT74

Thats a cool grind


----------



## captaincaed

aboynamedsuita said:


> IME there are other sharpeners is USA (I’ve sent to several over the years) who do work which is easily just as good, but without the shenanigans. I won’t name them publicly as I don’t want to impugn anyone else in the conversation.
> 
> My take on business / customer service is you can kinda measure their integrity when things go *wrong* or not as planned. By that I mean, it’s quite possible to have a positive business experience with little to no interaction… you place an order online, it ships within the specified time, safely arrives via courier/post, done. But when there are issues or something happens (such as forgetting to ship an item, problem/delay during shipping, etc.)… do you want to be told to fk off, or do you want to have a back and forth dialogue to try and resolve the situation? I don’t think that’s being high maintenance, I think that’s part of doing business, but I’m no expert.


I agree that attitude is a factor.
I acknowledged that he's skilled. Probably much more so than me. It makes me sad when skill and attitude are conflated.
It also frustrates me when "this person has been great to me" implies it's unbelievable or unlikely to be true that "this person was demonstrably rude to someone else". Any and all of these can be true at the same time.
For myself, I enjoy doing business without profanity.

Edit : I hope this doesn't sound snippy toward Suita, that's not the intent.


----------



## stereo.pete

mack said:


> Xerxes Hollow grind, as always excellent work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack



That grind is wild!


----------



## captaincaed

mack said:


> Xerxes Hollow grind, as always excellent work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack


I'm impressed how he's able to do these strong asymmetric grind and keep everything else true.


----------



## avk210




----------



## stereo.pete

avk210 said:


> View attachment 111295


Wait, is that a Hattori KD?


----------



## avk210

yeah, always wanted a gyuto but this popped up and I couldnt resist


----------



## avk210

yeah, always wanted a gyuto but this popped up and I couldnt resist


----------



## RockyBasel

tgfencer said:


> Gosh that steel is great. I will take it, please and thank you.  Seriously, enjoy. Let us know how it sharpens up on the stones when you finally have to do that in a year or so...


I have been using it all weekend - and it is a dream-cutter. Robin is just so good at what he does. Fantastic knife - good news is that he will have more HSS1 on his site, after the Honyaki-Massdrop of course


----------



## RockyBasel

Here is a preview of what to expect in the Honyaki Massdrop. It’s been all about testing Robin’s knives this weekend!

and the Hamon was free!


----------



## RockyBasel

Forgot the specs
Dalman Honyaki
245x55
211 gm


----------



## captaincaed

RockyBasel said:


> Forgot the specs
> Dalman Honyaki
> 245x55
> 211 gm


Remind me since I'm a knucklehead. Was the steel for these shared? Matters 0% to me, just curious.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

captaincaed said:


> Remind me since I'm a knucklehead. Was the steel for these shared? Matters 0% to me, just curious.



@RDalman

It's a simple steel, but I'll leave it to Robin to reveal if he wants to.

Legend has it it's made from the dense steel from a local mountain formed from Odin's rear after he went to Valhalla's Taco Bell


----------



## RockyBasel

Swedish steel


----------



## RockyBasel

I think it’s udelhom uhb20c - but only Robin knows


----------



## RDalman

Yes, Odinhole 200c. 650 rc


----------



## captaincaed

That sounds like a really mean hot sauce. 
"You'll lose and eye, but you'll have lasting wisdom about what makes the chili so hot."


----------



## inferno

odinhole is the best.


----------



## Brian Weekley

“Odinhole” .... I think I had a friend who suffered from that after eating 48 Swedish Buffalo wings. Fortunately there was lots of dairy products nearby to relieve they symptoms. At least that was the story I was told.


----------



## chiffonodd

RDalman said:


> Yes, Odinhole 200c. 650 rc



Currently searching for an Odinhole ingot in Assassin's Creed: Valhalla. I'll let you guys know if I find one.


----------



## M1k3

RDalman said:


> Yes, Odinhole 200c. 650 rc


Have you tried any ub40?


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## RDalman

M1k3 said:


> Have you tried any ub40?


Came out as one big ****


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 111335


----------



## CommandoCobraRamboKnife

Hi, I just bought this Ontario Knife Old Hickory Cook Knife 79-8 Yeah, it is a cook knife, not a chef knife. It's OK though, I am not a chef. The 79 might be for the year I first saw the Steelers win the superbowl, not sure yet. Anyway, I bought this bad boy at the Bezos Emporium for a whopping 16 large. I'm using it to hone my sharpening and patina skills. I currently have this thing razor/laser sharp. It currently has an HRC of about 2300.43+ or -. It's strong as steel. As you can see here my mustard, orange and white vinegar created a nice camouflage for when I am cooking outdoors and do not want to be spotted by the in-laws living next door. I also left some pork fat on there just on case. We'll see how that goes. The white vinegar must have been made by a Venetian witch because it left a nasty brown patina, a cursed bottle for sure. For the handle, I smoked it at 225 for about 2 hours in the pellet smoker, gave it a really nice bark. Then I dipped it in some left over polyacrylic and lightly sanded it a couple of times. When it was all done I rubbed it in some oil of the gods. As you can see, I now have a knife that will make your average Morimoto envious for well under a 20 spot. You're welcome! -Rambo


----------



## IsoJ

CommandoCobraRamboKnife said:


> Hi, I just bought this Ontario Knife Old Hickory Cook Knife 79-8 Yeah, it is a cook knife, not a chef knife. It's OK though, I am not a chef. The 79 might be for the year I first saw the Steelers win the superbowl, not sure yet. Anyway, I bought this bad boy at the Bezos Emporium for a whopping 16 large. I'm using it to hone my sharpening and patina skills. I currently have this thing razor/laser sharp. It currently has an HRC of about 2300.43+ or -. It's strong as steel. As you can see here my mustard, orange and white vinegar created a nice camouflage for when I am cooking outdoors and do not want to be spotted by the in-laws living next door. I also left some pork fat on there just on case. We'll see how that goes. The white vinegar must have been made by a Venetian witch because it left a nasty brown patina, a cursed bottle for sure. For the handle, I smoked it at 225 for about 2 hours in the pellet smoker, gave it a really nice bark. Then I dipped it in some left over polyacrylic and lightly sanded it a couple of times. When it was all done I rubbed it in some oil of the gods. As you can see, I now have a knife that will make your average Morimoto envious for well under a 20 spot. You're welcome! -Rambo


Do you have matching sweatband?


----------



## CommandoCobraRamboKnife

IsoJ said:


> Do you have matching sweatband?


No, I don a horned helmet like my ancestors before me. Speaking of ancestors, here is the little paring knife version... It makes good for peeling an apple or a shive in a pinch.


----------



## Gregmega

M1k3 said:


> Have you tried any ub40?


No but I’ve blacked out on red, red wine before.


----------



## DrEriksson

tgfencer said:


> Gosh that steel is great. I will take it, please and thank you.  Seriously, enjoy. Let us know how it sharpens up on the stones when you finally have to do that in a year or so...



Can give some thoughts on sharpening. Robin started the edge with diamond stone, and said that it was hard to sharpen. I expected the worst. However, it was super easy to sharpen on Shapton Glass. Only difficulty is that the edge is so thin that it creates a burr even on the 8000 stone. It’s the only knife I’ve encountered where I need to consider keeping the edge even on both sides on 8000.

With hard jnat the edge felt really rough, but after stropping it’s really good.

Can’t say it needed sharpening, but I wanted to sharpen.


----------



## esoo

Someone said I like Kono and cannot lie - I do. The MM210 is currently my fave but I wanted more length, and considering this line will not be made again I decided I needed the 240 when I found one available


----------



## RockyBasel

esoo said:


> Someone said I like Kono and cannot lie - I do. The MM210 is currently my fave but I wanted more length, and considering this line will not be made again I decided I needed the 240 when I found one available
> 
> View attachment 111454


What’s the difference between the MM and FM? I like the specs of the MM, it packs some heft as well


----------



## esoo

RockyBasel said:


> What’s the difference between the MM and FM? I like the specs of the MM, it packs some heft as well



I can only compare a FM 210 W#2 against the MM 210 B#2 directly. Weight is a big one (FM was 117g, the MM is 172g). That extra weight on the MM allows for IMO a better grind - more convexity at the heel, but it thins nicely at the tip. As well, the Blue 2 is a beast in my home kitchen for edge retention. The MM is balanced at the heel (in the 210) due to the heavier handle, and it is not as fancy finish on the spine (but I think it is more usable).

Aside from the FM I had being a laser, I found that pretty much in every characteristic I preferred the MM.


----------



## RockyBasel

Thanks, good to know. I got the FM blue 2 at 250 gm, 58x270

It is really not a laser in my view, given its weight - handle is weirdly skinny

I have an FM blue 1, baby Kaiju, with a thick profile - comes in at 260 gm - Tosho thicker style FM

It prior to that I always had my eye on the MM - I enjoy knives with some heft to them - maybe worth exploring the MM at some point after I sell a few


----------



## Froztitanz

300mm suji by the9. Polished by the polishing god @v647c. A dream come true.


----------



## JayS20

Since I also like semi and stainless, anyone tried the MM Ginsan ones? Wanted one and Coutelier Nola had one in stock but got sold like 4 weeks ago and I can't find them anywhere anymore.


----------



## esoo

JayS20 said:


> Since I also like semi and stainless, anyone tried the MM Ginsan ones? Wanted one and Coutelier Nola had one in stock but got sold like 4 weeks ago and I can't find them anywhere anymore.



Seems like the ginsan MM were rare. I've scoured quite a bit and that one you mentioned is the only one I've seen recently. I've seen a few B#2, some outrageously priced but no ginsan


----------



## kevin

JayS20 said:


> Since I also like semi and stainless, anyone tried the MM Ginsan ones? Wanted one and Coutelier Nola had one in stock but got sold like 4 weeks ago and I can't find them anywhere anymore.



The MM line is great, both the Blue #2 and Ginsan cut really well.


----------



## bingo

Another from Björn. 222mm which I find almost perfect


----------



## Joao lourenco

Shigessssss


----------



## Carl Kotte

bingo said:


> View attachment 111590
> 
> 
> Another from Björn. 222mm which I find almost perfect


Beautiful knife and handle (I think; It’s hard to tell where the handle ends and the background begins). Happy cutting!


----------



## RDalman

Carl Kotte said:


> Beautiful knife and handle (I think; It’s hard too tell where the handle ends and the background begins). Happy cutting!


That maple is not easy to photo, way better live.


----------



## bingo

RDalman said:


> That maple is not easy to photo, way better live.








Very true. The grain is subtle and gorgeous


----------



## VicWire

Yoshikane SKD Gyuto 240mm.
Awsome sharpness ootb!


----------



## JaVa

Looks so good! Where'd you buy it?
And if you don't mind I'd love to know the heel hight and weight?

Nooo, not interested in buying one. Absolutely not!
Who me? phfff. No! Just no!
...Ok maybe?


----------



## bingo

JaVa said:


> Looks so good! Where'd you buy it?
> And if you don't mind I'd love to know the heel hight and weight?
> 
> Nooo, not interested in buying one. Absolutely not!
> Who me? phfff. No! Just no!
> ...Ok maybe?


In stock here Yoshikane Nashiji SKD Gyuto 240mm


----------



## ref

JayS20 said:


> Since I also like semi and stainless, anyone tried the MM Ginsan ones? Wanted one and Coutelier Nola had one in stock but got sold like 4 weeks ago and I can't find them anywhere anymore.




IIRC there is a CKTG thread talking about the differences between the blue#2 and ginsan versions. Imo, they were only differences seen because of the variation in _all _the mm's, i.e., the profile/grind/shape seems to be a little inconsistent and differs between each one (more than you would normally expect for a handmade knife). Not sure why that is, but I've never heard any complaints, so I guess whatever you get it will be good. My 240 is halfway between a laser and a mid-workhorse, like esoo's 210 was definitely more towards the workhorse side of things. Esoo's new 240 also has a more pronounced nose than mine, mine seems to drop more early on so the tip is shorter. 

I guess she decides what she will make on the day


----------



## LostHighway

ref said:


> IIRC there is a CKTG thread talking about the differences between the blue#2 and ginsan versions. Imo, they were only differences seen because of the variation in _all _the mm's, i.e., the profile/grind/shape seems to be a little inconsistent and differs between each one (more than you would normally expect for a handmade knife). Not sure why that is, but I've never heard any complaints, so I guess whatever you get it will be good. My 240 is halfway between a laser and a mid-workhorse, like esoo's 210 was definitely more towards the workhorse side of things. Esoo's new 240 also has a more pronounced nose than mine, mine seems to drop more early on so the tip is shorter.
> 
> I guess she decides what she will make on the day



IIRC the Ginsan MM generally had a lower heel height. My 240 Aogami 2 MM is sort of a robust midweight (204 g which is on the heavier end for those knives)


----------



## ref

LostHighway said:


> IIRC the Ginsan MM generally had a lower heel height. My 240 Aogami 2 MM is sort of a robust midweight (204 g which is on the heavier end for those knives)



Not so sure, because I know a user who bought a blue#2 recently and it had a heel height 2mm lower than mine (49 vs 51). I've also heard of 48mm too, unless the ginsan is even lower than that.


----------



## LostHighway

ref said:


> Not so sure, because I know a user who bought a blue#2 recently and it had a heel height 2mm lower than mine (49 vs 51). I've also heard of 48mm too, unless the ginsan is even lower than that.



Again, IIRC at least some of the Ginsans were coming in 47mm range and I've never heard of one over 49mm. MMs, at least the 240s, seem to range from 49 to 52. I know some of the 240 Aogamis were 25 g lighter than mine. I don't find the size or weight ranges particularly atypical for small workshop knives, larger enterprises like Sukenari or Yoshikane seem to manage tighter specifications but they probably have more industrial scale equipment.


----------



## ref

LostHighway said:


> Again, IIRC at least some of the Ginsans were coming in 47mm range and I've never heard of one over 49mm. MMs, at least the 240s, seem to range from 49 to 52. I know some of the 240 Aogamis were 25 g lighter than mine. I don't find the size or weight ranges particularly atypical for small workshop knives, larger enterprises like Sukenari or Yoshikane seem to manage tighter specifications but they probably have more industrial scale equipment.



Ah ok, that's interesting to know. Shame they are apparently not going to continue making them.


----------



## LostHighway

ref said:


> Ah ok, that's interesting to know. Shame they are apparently not going to continue making them.



I agree. I'm not entirely on board with the proliferation of Konosuke lines over the past few years. Personally I would have kept and refined the MM line, assuming the smith is still available, and developed more of a house style identity rather than their somewhat scatter gun approach. However, I guess this business model is working for them.

Edit: I guess we're getting OT here, my apologies.


----------



## VicWire

JaVa said:


> Looks so good! Where'd you buy it?
> And if you don't mind I'd love to know the heel hight and weight?
> 
> Nooo, not interested in buying one. Absolutely not!
> Who me? phfff. No! Just no!
> ...Ok maybe?



Bought it from Cutting Edge Knives,
they still have some in stock, Yoshikane Hamono SKD Gyuto 240mm

Weight: 178g
Hight at heel: 51mm


----------



## esoo

ref said:


> IIRC there is a CKTG thread talking about the differences between the blue#2 and ginsan versions. Imo, they were only differences seen because of the variation in _all _the mm's, i.e., the profile/grind/shape seems to be a little inconsistent and differs between each one (more than you would normally expect for a handmade knife). Not sure why that is, but I've never heard any complaints, so I guess whatever you get it will be good. My 240 is halfway between a laser and a mid-workhorse, like esoo's 210 was definitely more towards the workhorse side of things. Esoo's new 240 also has a more pronounced nose than mine, mine seems to drop more early on so the tip is shorter.
> 
> I guess she decides what she will make on the day



I think in part it is how she forged them and how Myojin grinds them. I like my 240 as it is a longer version of my 210.


LostHighway said:


> IIRC the Ginsan MM generally had a lower heel height. My 240 Aogami 2 MM is sort of a robust midweight (204 g which is on the heavier end for those knives)



My 240 is 188g.



ref said:


> Not so sure, because I know a user who bought a blue#2 recently and it had a heel height 2mm lower than mine (49 vs 51). I've also heard of 48mm too, unless the ginsan is even lower than that.



My 240 clocks in at 50.5mm at the heel.



ref said:


> Ah ok, that's interesting to know. Shame they are apparently not going to continue making them.



Yeah, it's a shame, but apparently she went on to motherhood, so this is all we get for the time being.


----------



## JaVa

VicWire said:


> Bought it from Cutting Edge Knives,
> they still have some in stock, Yoshikane Hamono SKD Gyuto 240mm
> 
> Weight: 178g
> Hight at heel: 51mm



Thanks.
Did you get hit with VAT?
I have the tsuchime Skd which is great, but the 51 mm heel hight with Yoshikane grind intrigues quite a lot.


----------



## aikon2020

My wife allowed me a last knifepurchase before no more knives for a long time. Ordered a Shiro Kamo sg2 240 gyuto and a Takamura vg10 migaki 210 gyuto. Pics will come when they arrive  Lets hope that the vg10 cuts as well as the R2 version.


----------



## VicWire

JaVa said:


> Thanks.
> Did you get hit with VAT?
> I have the tsuchime Skd which is great, but the 51 mm heel hight with Yoshikane grind intrigues quite a lot.



Yes, I had to pay VAT.
I actually ordered the knife in December, but It wasn’t shipped before the new year, and postal services charged me. Cutting Edge refunded me the VAT, as I had bought it when GB still was a part of the EU market..


----------



## j22582536

Super excited for adding another  into my collection: Shigefusa Kitaeji Sakimaru 300mm. My first time seeing it and didn’t know such thing even exist. The tip seems to be a bit shorter than a typical sakimaru, but I mean...it’s a shigefusa so can’t complain


----------



## J0NY1P

Shiro Kamo R2 "Orca" custom

I've really been wanting to try a Kamo for a long time after hearing a lot of great things about his work. I came across the "Orca" profile, which is essentially a cross between a bunka and santoku with a more pronounced belly. Its a design exclusive to Damastmesser handgeschmiedet Schleifsteine Schneidebrett Küchenmesser - the website explains it as: Swiss Design by Messerimport Röllin GmbH
Made in Japan from Shiro Kamo.

Anyways, this has instantly become one of my favorite knives. Its is an absolute laser, I've never experienced such an effortless push/pull cut before. The F&F is amazing and its so sharp and light its super fun to work with. I typically like a bit more of a wh grind, but dont think i could find a better laser out there. Absolutely LOVE the handle and balance is a perfect pinch grip for me. 

Steel: R2 core (not sure on the cladding) 
Blade thickness : 2.8-1.2 mm tapering 
Blade height: 51mm
Hardness of the cutting edge: 63-64 HRC
Bevel: 50/50 Honba-Zuke on both sides
Handle: Colored stabilized poplar grain with white reindeer bone
Weight: 155 grams


----------



## Koop

DHL delivered this today - I ordered it Monday afternoon from JCK and it arrived in Mesa, Arizona on Thursday! Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan petty, stainless clad white #1 which comes from Teruyasu Fujiwara.








I ordered a plain magnolia saya to go with it. Somehow, between the time I placed the order and JCK fulfilled it, they ran out of the saya stock. Koki-san took care of me though - he upgraded the order to a lacquer saya at no extra charge!


----------



## Danzo

Koop said:


> DHL delivered this today - I ordered it Monday afternoon from JCK and it arrived in Mesa, Arizona on Thursday! Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan petty, stainless clad white #1 which comes from Teruyasu Fujiwara.
> View attachment 111845
> 
> View attachment 111846
> 
> I ordered a plain magnolia saya to go with it. Somehow, between the time I placed the order and JCK fulfilled it, they ran out of the saya stock. Koki-san took care of me though - he upgraded the order to a lacquer saya at no extra charge!
> View attachment 111847


Good price on those


----------



## rob

Yoshikane SKD Nashi 240 from Carbon.
Really impressed with this knife.
Love the profile and and large flat spot.
Would thoroughly recommend this knife for anyone that loves a flatter profile and doesn’t want to deal with a highly reactive carbon steel.

OOTB edge was great and easily plowed through a box of ripe tomatoes.


----------



## preizzo

One more Swede that people need to know about is knivsbylars 

Monosteel with kurouchi finish

Extremely good cutter .


----------



## JayS20

A chef knife and a parer from a young German maker
*Simon Herde







*
I don't like most paring knives, be it the handle and way to grip or the profile being too flat or the tip too high. So when I ordered the Chef knife I added a Parer since I liked the look of them. I rarely use paring knives but I quite like this one and it's beautiful.


----------



## JayS20

*Chef knife:*
slight convex, Allrounder
steel: AEB-L
handle: Camelthorn with black G10 spacer and Reindeer antlers
edge lenth: 235mm
height: 54mm
weight: 204g
spine: 2,9mm ; middle 2,0 ; 1cm before tip: 0,6mm







*
Paring:*
steel: 1.4112
habdle: Ziricote
edge length: 9cm
weight: 51g
*
*


----------



## JaVa

rob said:


> Yoshikane SKD Nashi 240 from Carbon.
> Really impressed with this knife.
> Love the profile and and large flat spot.
> Would thoroughly recommend this knife for anyone that loves a flatter profile and doesn’t want to deal with a highly reactive carbon steel.
> 
> OOTB edge was great and easily plowed through a box of ripe tomatoes.
> View attachment 111889
> View attachment 111890
> View attachment 111891
> View attachment 111892
> View attachment 111893


Another one here in such a short time. Nice!
I have the tsuchime and it's quite magnificent. Seems very similar except for the Nashiji finish.
VicWire got his from Cutting Edge and there's been some interest in the possible differences these nashijis might have compared with different vendors.
So to compare it would be great to hear the weight and heel hight on that beauty?

Also If some one has one from K&S would be great to get those specs too.


----------



## Chang

240mm Hinoura from the sale KnS did last month. Then had @birdsfan do another “western wa” for it, imitating my homies recent Tansu. Spalted mango burl handle with brass ferrule. Saya has the same mango inlays, forgot what the main wood was, though.


----------



## aikon2020

Takamura v10 special 210 gyuto


----------



## aikon2020

Shiro Kamo Arashi SG2 240 gyuto
Beautiful knife but probably the hardest knife to sharpen that Ive owned so far.


----------



## Jason183

Carter Apprentice(Andrew Adam) slicer 240mm, White 1 stainless clad, bought from the KKF member, looking forward to try my first Western Maker knife.

PS: After few test cutting, I was amazed by it’s cutting feel, absolutely a high performance knife, out of all lasers I have tried(Kono hd2, GS+Togatta, Shibata Kotetsu), Carter slicer easily the top 2, maby top 1, have to see how the edge holds up and sharpen abilities compared to my Kono Hd2.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Chang said:


> View attachment 111936
> View attachment 111937
> 
> 
> 240mm Hinoura from the sale KnS did last month. The had @birdsfan do another “western wa” for it, imitating my homies recent Tansu. Spalted mango burl handle with brass ferrule.


Dude that handle looks sooo good on the hinoura. Great match up. Did it shift the balance back a bit? I remember you showing me the balance point being insanely far forward


----------



## Chang

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Dude that handle looks sooo good on the hinoura. Great match up. Did it shift the balance back a bit? I remember you showing me the balance point being insanely far forward


Just a bit back, but it’s still pretty forward which is good. Balance point is right at the second kanji.


----------



## JaVa

aikon2020 said:


> Shiro Kamo Arashi SG2 240 gyuto
> Beautiful knife but probably the hardest knife to sharpen that Ive owned so far.



Get a Sigma Select stone or two and your worries are over. I have the K&S version Shiro Kamo suminigashi R2 and Takamura R2. Makes life so much easier. I use those stones for all my SS knives and Hap40 too. Happy days!

They're made for hard and difficult to sharpen powder steels. So they are fast stones and if you're not paying attention could be easy to damage a knife.

That Shiro Kamo Arashi looks great!


----------



## RockyBasel

JayS20 said:


> *Chef knife:*
> slight convex, Allrounder
> steel: AEB-L
> handle: Camelthorn with black G10 spacer and Reindeer antlers
> edge lenth: 235mm
> height: 54mm
> weight: 204g
> spine: 2,9mm ; middle 2,0 ; 1cm before tip: 0,6mm
> View attachment 111918
> View attachment 111919
> 
> 
> View attachment 111920
> View attachment 111921
> 
> *
> Paring:*
> steel: 1.4112
> habdle: Ziricote
> edge length: 9cm
> weight: 51g
> *View attachment 111922
> * View attachment 111924
> 
> View attachment 111925



Sweet - you got the Herde knife - his work looks amazing and he is so young. It will be good to know how it performs. But his potential seems limitless

Is this your first Simon’s knife


----------



## RockyBasel

preizzo said:


> One more Swede that people need to know about is knivsbylars
> 
> Monosteel with kurouchi finish
> 
> Extremely good cutter .


Oh no, not another Swede

They are all so good at knives - it is in the DNA!


----------



## Danzo

Chang said:


> View attachment 111936
> View attachment 111937
> 
> 
> 240mm Hinoura from the sale KnS did last month. Then had @birdsfan do another “western wa” for it, imitating my homies recent Tansu. Spalted mango burl handle with brass ferrule. Saya has the same mango inlays, forgot what the main wood was, though.


damn nice shoes!


----------



## rob

JaVa said:


> Another one here in such a short time. Nice!
> I have the tsuchime and it's quite magnificent. Seems very similar except for the Nashiji finish.
> VicWire got his from Cutting Edge and there's been some interest in the possible differences these nashijis might have compared with different vendors.
> So to compare it would be great to hear the weight and heel hight on that beauty?
> 
> Also If some one has one from K&S would be great to get those specs too.


I'll do my best to remember and post specs when i get home later today.


----------



## drsmp

Masakage Kujira 240 Gyuto Damascus with blue 2 core, blacksmith Ken Kageura, polished by Steve ( @pd7077 ) and Fatcarbon reverse camouflage with green maple handle by Matt Delosso


----------



## Rangen

TF Denka Chinese cleaver. I promise I will remove the sticker soon.
As a cleaver guy, I thought I’d pretty much seen it all, but this thing is amazing.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Shinko KuroKomo Gyuto. Forged for K&S by Shiro Komo from R2 core steel, this attractive stainless damascus clad blade also features a very nice ebony handle with a black and blonde horn collar. It features a 286mm blade length, 275mm edge length, 60mm high and 2.07mm thick at the heel. Despite its large size the knife weighs in as a relative light weight 220 gms and reportedly HRC of 62-64. I must admit to buying the knife mostly because I like it’s looks. Here’s a few pics ...






I put the knife to work portioning a boneless rib roast into rib eye steaks. Both the knife and steaks are very sweet.


----------



## Koop

drsmp said:


> Masakage Kujira 240 Gyuto Damascus with blue 2 core, blacksmith Ken Kageura, polished by Steve ( @pd7077 ) and Fatcarbon reverse camouflage with green maple handle by Matt Delosso
> View attachment 112004
> View attachment 112005
> View attachment 112006
> View attachment 112007
> View attachment 112008
> View attachment 112009
> View attachment 112010


That is gorgeous! I'm a little surprised to see the dammy extend to the edge on the left side.


----------



## drsmp

@Koop That’s partly the angle of the pic and the fact that the etched core’s color is almost the same as the cladding. The cladding does go almost to the edge (1-2mm) at the last 1/4 of the blade towards the tip.


----------



## Barashka

Brian Weekley said:


> Shinko KuroKomo Gyuto. Forged for K&S by Shiro Komo from R2 core steel
> ...
> I must admit to buying the knife mostly because I like it’s looks. Here’s a few pics ...



Loved mine! If a shibata would have a taller, prettier sister, this would be it. Very nimble in hand and sure is a looker.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Chang said:


> Just a bit back, but it’s still pretty forward which is good. Balance point is right at the second kanji.


Sounds just about perfect to me


----------



## rob

JaVa said:


> Another one here in such a short time. Nice!
> I have the tsuchime and it's quite magnificent. Seems very similar except for the Nashiji finish.
> VicWire got his from Cutting Edge and there's been some interest in the possible differences these nashijis might have compared with different vendors.
> So to compare it would be great to hear the weight and heel hight on that beauty?
> 
> Also If some one has one from K&S would be great to get those specs too.


243/50.5. 171 grams.


----------



## heldentenor

One new (Konosuke FM 270 Blue #2) and one new-to-me (Ikeda 240 Blue #2). Both with new handles from K&S.


----------



## kevpenbanc

200x46mm by Tim Lowry of Organic Blades from Tasmania, down here in Aus.
Got this a few months ago.
Light and nimble, nice cutter and liking it a lot.
Damascus core and damascus cladding with a salvaged blackwood handle.


----------



## mmiinngg

Thought I needed one of those stickers, so I made a pick 
Sakai kikumori - Y. Tanaka
225 mm - W2









First impression : I like the sticker


----------



## @ftermath

I’ve bought and sold a few since my last post but recently landed a couple I’m very happy with.

I originally wanted a Yoshi with as much heft as possible. I ordered a hammered finish that was too light (about 30 grams under the retailer’s listing) for my tastes but it cut like a Kotetsu... or better. I was convinced this was the knife I wanted but continued looking for an example with more weight. I emailed most venders that carry them and ordered the heaviest option available. Problem was, I had also ordered a Hinoura AS 240 during my Yoshi search and when it arrived I fell in love with it. I ordered a smaller Yoshi thinking I’d keep that one to have this maker in the drawer. I don’t know if I’ll keep either Yoshi now. They are the best cutters I have, period. The 240 glides through sweet potatoes like nothing. The Hinoura sticks in sweet potatoes and I nearly have to get a sledge hammer out to get the damn thing unstuck. But it has soul...

The Hinoura’s handle was nice enough but it was crooked and felt undersized for the knife. I ordered two different K&S options and installed the larger. The pic below shows the K&S 240 option, the original handle, and the K&S “Heavy Gyuto” option for anyone interested in comparing. For reference I masked off the before and after balance points. The knife came in weighing 219 grams with the original handle and sits at 243 with the K&S ebony handle. The balance point shifted back slightly but makes the knife feel slightly more nimble to me. I really like where it is now. I suspect that part of the sticking issue is the sandblasted Kasumi finish. Just got new stones in from JKI so I’ll be making my first Kasumi polish attempt this weekend!

We’ll see how long this one keeps me satisfied.


----------



## tcmx3

@ftermath said:


> I’ve bought and sold a few since my last post but recently landed a couple I’m very happy with.
> 
> I originally wanted a Yoshi with as much heft as possible. I ordered a hammered finish that was too light (about 30 grams under the retailer’s listing) for my tastes but it cut like a Kotetsu... or better. I was convinced this was the knife I wanted but continued looking for an example with more weight. I emailed most venders that carry them and ordered the heaviest option available. Problem was, I had also ordered a Hinoura AS 240 during my Yoshi search and when it arrived I fell in love with it. I ordered a smaller Yoshi thinking I’d keep that one to have this maker in the drawer. I don’t know if I’ll keep either Yoshi now. They are the best cutters I have, period. The 240 glides through sweet potatoes like nothing. The Hinoura sticks in sweet potatoes and I nearly have to get a sledge hammer out to get the damn thing unstuck. But it has soul...
> 
> The Hinoura’s handle was nice enough but it was crooked and felt undersized for the knife. I ordered two different KnS options and installed the larger. The pic below shows the KnS 240 option, the original handle, and the KnS “Heavy Gyuto” option for anyone interested in comparing. For reference I masked off the before and after balance points. The knife came in weighing 219 grams with the original handle and sits at 243 with the KnS ebony handle. The balance point shifted back slightly but makes the knife feel slightly more nimble to me. I really like where it is now. I suspect that part of the sticking issue is the sandblasted Kasumi finish. Just got new stones in from JKI so I’ll be making my first Kasumi polish attempt this weekend!
> 
> We’ll see how long this one keeps me satisfied.
> View attachment 112387
> View attachment 112388



fwiw I noticed some steering and wedging with my Hinoura when I first got it but after a very, very light leveling out of things it cuts wonderfully now.

yoshi is too light / short for me personally, but yes great cutters.


----------



## @ftermath

tcmx3 said:


> fwiw I noticed some steering and wedging with my Hinoura when I first got it but after a very, very light leveling out of things it cuts wonderfully now.
> 
> yoshi is too light / short for me personally, but yes great cutters.


Good to know. It cuts great on many things but sticks like crazy on a few. I plan on taking the polishing very slow. Hopefully I have similar results as you.

The only gyuto I’m still curious about now is a Heiji. However, I’m sure there are plenty of workhorses that I haven’t come across yet.


----------



## stereo.pete

Konosuke Fujiyama 240mm gyuto in Blue 1


----------



## Duukt

What a beauty! My DHL delivery is suspended because of the snow storm.


----------



## jedy617

Sukenari ZDP 240mm from Knives and Stones, love this thing.


----------



## madmotts

jedy617 said:


> Sukenari ZDP 240mm from Knives and Stones, love this thing.


Damn she all bling'd out. Love it


----------



## big_adventure

I wanna play too! Happy birthday to me:

FRKZ 300mm K-tip Yanagiba from JCK, Hon Kasumi gin 3.

Please excuse my terrible skills with the phone.














Fit and finish are beautiful. Blade edge is 294mm, height 35, weight 208. I sent an email asking JCK who made it. Some worthy fish are being delivered Thursday to break it in.

EDIT: Koki at JCK replied directly, the knife is forged by Shiraki Hamano and sharpened by Kasahara. The entire experience of ordering from JCK was excellent - prompt service, best packing job I've ever seen on a knife (entire knife box wrapped snugly in bubble wrap, the bubble wrap taped down inside the shipping carton at multiple locations to prevent bouncing), instant response to my question.


----------



## Alder26

Rangen said:


> View attachment 112015
> 
> TF Denka Chinese cleaver. I promise I will remove the sticker soon.
> As a cleaver guy, I thought I’d pretty much seen it all, but this thing is amazing.


The Denka Daddy. Thats one bad knife.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Got the Gesshin Uraku white #2 180 mm Left handed Usuba to complete my single bevel set. Asked for initial sharpening and came very sharp. 1st time trying katsuramaki on daikon with a proper usuba. I see a lot of daikon in my diet this week.


----------



## Delat

Me: [How can I convince the wife to replace the 30 year old POS Wusthof paring knife?]
Me: “Hey honey, look! This knife has a blue handle!”
Wife: “It’s blue! I love it! Buy it for me!”

JCK Natures Blue Clouds VG10 Petty 135mm


----------



## big_adventure

Delat said:


> Me: [How can I convince the wife to replace the 30 year old POS Wusthof paring knife?]
> Me: “Hey honey, look! This knife has a blue handle!”
> Wife: “It’s blue! I love it! Buy it for me!”
> 
> JCK Natures Blue Clouds VG10 Petty 135mm
> View attachment 112509



That's beautiful. That might help you stay married despite knife addiction.


----------



## ragz

Dec 2020 batch on k&s. Saw someone else post some pics of one and I knew immediately that was the mazaki I wanted.


----------



## DitmasPork

Carl Kotte said:


> Birgersson blades gyuto. View attachment 109342
> View attachment 109343


What's the size of that beaut?


----------



## uniliang

First TF. Denka Gyuto 240mm


----------



## bruce8088

Rangen said:


> View attachment 112015
> 
> TF Denka Chinese cleaver. I promise I will remove the sticker soon.
> As a cleaver guy, I thought I’d pretty much seen it all, but this thing is amazing.



awesome!! let's see some choil shot from the heel side and front side too!

i raise you two!


----------



## wind88

bruce8088 said:


> awesome!! let's see some choil shot from the heel side and front side too!
> 
> i raise you two!


nice stock removal cleavers as a "wise" man had claimed.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Rangen said:


> View attachment 112015
> 
> TF Denka Chinese cleaver. I promise I will remove the sticker soon.
> As a cleaver guy, I thought I’d pretty much seen it all, but this thing is amazing.


Beefy


----------



## Chamber

Raquin Nakiri
185x67, 266g
145SupaClean


----------



## big_adventure

Chamber said:


> Raquin Nakiri
> 185x67, 266g
> 145SupaClean
> 
> View attachment 112646
> View attachment 112647
> View attachment 112648
> View attachment 112649
> View attachment 112650
> View attachment 112652
> View attachment 112651



That's beautiful. How does it cut? Looks pretty thick behind the edge, maybe?


----------



## Chamber

big_adventure said:


> That's beautiful. How does it cut? Looks pretty thick behind the edge, maybe?



I have only had the chance to cut up some cucumbers and an onion both of which it went through with ease. Haven't had the opportunity to try any carrots or potatoes yet to see if it wedges.


----------



## big_adventure

Chamber said:


> I have only had the chance to cut up some cucumbers and an onion both of which it went through with ease. Haven't had the opportunity to try any carrots or potatoes yet to see if it wedges.



Cool. I hope the performance equals the looks.


----------



## Gregmega

wind88 said:


> nice stock removal cleavers as a "wise" man had claimed.


Only had to pick through 235 to find the good one.


----------



## MikeO

New knives finally arrived from Tokyo and I am very happy with what Gaku picked out/finished for me.

245mm x 55mm Denka Gyuto and a 150mm Denka Petty. Gaku hit the sizing I asked for on the money.

How does the F&F look to y'alls eyes? Minus the grind on the bolsters and a slight flat spot on the pettty I think they came out pretty damn great.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

ragz said:


> Dec 2020 batch on k&s. Saw someone else post some pics of one and I knew immediately that was the mazaki I wanted.View attachment 112554
> View attachment 112555
> View attachment 112556


That is a niiice profile. Absolutely beautiful. Love that blonde ferrule with the ebony too.


----------



## IsoJ

MikeO said:


> New knives finally arrived from Tokyo and I am very happy with what Gaku picked out/finished for me.
> 
> 245mm x 55mm Denka Gyuto and a 150mm Denka Petty. Gaku hit the sizing I asked for on the money.
> 
> How does the F&F look to y'alls eyes? Minus the grind on the bolsters and a slight flat spot on the pettty I think they came out pretty damn great.
> 
> View attachment 112681
> View attachment 112682
> 
> 
> View attachment 112683
> 
> View attachment 112684


You can cover the bevels with sharpie and touch lightly on high grit stone to see how the grind is doing


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## ian

daddy yo yo said:


>



Nice Denka! The overgrind in the middle doesn’t seem so bad by TF standards.


----------



## timebard

Brand new Wakui 240 from EE arrived today! Pictured with the rest of the Sanjo gang. Had to give it a quick try on an onion and it's feeling like a winner so far...


----------



## JaVa

timebard said:


> Brand new Wakui 240 from EE arrived today! Pictured with the rest of the Sanjo gang. Had to give it a quick try on an onion and it's feeling like a winner so far...


Best 200$ I've ever spent!
The price / performance ratio is off the charts.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Has been missing the feel of lasers (sold all but a Takamura santoku). Saw this Shibata R2 KS profile without handle ($230 is a deal IMO) and pulled the trigger. It’s nice. And I think Shibata has been improving as it is thinner behind the edge than my previous Shibatas.

Dimensions:
247 mm* 47.5 mm
108 gram without the handle; 154 gram with the burnt oak handle
2.05 mm thickness


----------



## timebard

JaVa said:


> Best 200$ I've ever spent!
> The price / performance ratio is off the charts.



I'm hoping I can say the same but I did get the Yoshi next to it for sub-$200 on BST... hoping to put together a head-to-head review of these sometime soon. Despite how much love they get, it appears that no one has ever written up the Wakui in the Reviews subforum.


----------



## Corradobrit1

MikeO said:


> New knives finally arrived from Tokyo and I am very happy with what Gaku picked out/finished for me.
> 
> 245mm x 55mm Denka Gyuto and a 150mm Denka Petty. Gaku hit the sizing I asked for on the money.
> 
> How does the F&F look to y'alls eyes? Minus the grind on the bolsters and a slight flat spot on the pettty I think they came out pretty damn great.
> 
> View attachment 112681
> View attachment 112682
> 
> 
> View attachment 112683
> 
> View attachment 112684


Can't go wrong with a red handled Denka. The red matches the black Ku finish really well. What does the 240 weigh?


----------



## Pamarill0

Kemadi Bulat gyuto

just arrived today
Poplar custom saya
Blackhornbeam handle by Graydon


----------



## MikeO

Corradobrit1 said:


> Can't go wrong with a red handled Denka. The red matches the black Ku finish really well. What does the 240 weigh?



Yes sir, I agree! And she is a thick little lady - The 240 Gyuto is 280g on the money. The petty came in at 101g. The Gyuto definitely has some meat behind the edge that can be thinned down eventually. 

But, the balance is perfectly 50/50 on the pinch grip as it stands with the bit of extra length/height. Not sure how much would come off with a regrind.... I really have little knowledge on that front.


----------



## MikeO

Pamarill0 said:


> Kemadi Bulat gyuto
> 
> just arrived today
> Poplar custom saya
> Blackhornbeam handle by Graydon



A great looking knife, congrats on the pickup! I really like the simply insignia there.


----------



## Corradobrit1

MikeO said:


> Yes sir, I agree! And she is a thick little lady - The 240 Gyuto is 280g on the money. The petty came in at 101g. The Gyuto definitely has some meat behind the edge that can be thinned down eventually.
> 
> But, the balance is perfectly 50/50 on the pinch grip as it stands with the bit of extra length/height. Not sure how much would come off with a regrind.... I really have little knowledge on that front.


My 210 Denka lost 7g when it was thinned. But it was pretty svelte to begin with at 180g. I imagine your's might shed at least 20g+


----------



## add

ragz said:


> Dec 2020 batch on k&s. Saw someone else post some pics of one and I knew immediately that was the mazaki I wanted.View attachment 112554
> View attachment 112555
> View attachment 112556



Shhh...


----------



## tchan001

Marius Smide 240x60mm Black Tiger Damascus integral bolster gyuto with bog oak handle.


----------



## RockyBasel

MikeO said:


> New knives finally arrived from Tokyo and I am very happy with what Gaku picked out/finished for me.
> 
> 245mm x 55mm Denka Gyuto and a 150mm Denka Petty. Gaku hit the sizing I asked for on the money.
> 
> How does the F&F look to y'alls eyes? Minus the grind on the bolsters and a slight flat spot on the pettty I think they came out pretty damn great.
> 
> View attachment 112681
> View attachment 112682
> 
> 
> View attachment 112683
> 
> View attachment 112684



It’s not just the looks, it’s also the performance - looking at them always makes me think that i “need” another Denka


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> Marius Smide 240x60mm Black Tiger Damascus integral bolster gyuto with bog oak handle.
> View attachment 112860
> View attachment 112861
> View attachment 112862


Absolutely stunning integral!


----------



## RockyBasel

Received a delivery from France today “mais bien sure”

C130 
280x60
280 gm
Soft steel clad
Water quenched
Hausmacht Sanmai
Finished on natural stones

So well balanced and the dimensions are congruent - so it actually feels nimble, easy to use in the hand, despite its imposing presence

Fantastic finish!. My first knife by Milan. I am very happy


----------



## wind88

MikeO said:


> A great looking knife, congrats on the pickup! I really like the simply insignia there.



Mitsubishi wants their trademark back


----------



## RockyBasel

I tried the Milan gravier in the kitchen tonight - amazing performer - big thanks to @tchan001 for introducing me to yet another amazing bladesmith


----------



## JoelV

Went with the yoshikane gyuto a few weeks ago and fell in love, so I had to get it a little brother!

SKD petty with custom handle


----------



## drsmp

Impulse buy off IG ! Nigara B2 core with iron clad 230 gyuto. Thick spine (4.7 at ferrule, 3.7 over heel and 2.7 mid blade) and thin grind.


----------



## drsmp




----------



## Delat

JoelV said:


> View attachment 112988
> 
> Went with the yoshikane gyuto a few weeks ago and fell in love, so I had to get it a little brother!
> 
> SKD petty with custom handle



I love the handle! And oh yeah, the knife is ok


----------



## MikeO

Corradobrit1 said:


> My 210 Denka lost 7g when it was thinned. But it was pretty svelte to begin with at 180g. I imagine your's might shed at least 20g+



Right on. I'm not bothered by the weight after growing up with german knives. But, it most certainly do with less thickness behind the edge.



RockyBasel said:


> It’s not just the looks, it’s also the performance - looking at them always makes me think that i “need” another Denka



Most certainly, unfortunately you all can't provide input on the latter from over the internet/via some photos.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

MikeO said:


> Right on. I'm not bothered by the weight after growing up with german knives. But, it most certainly do with less thickness behind the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> Most certainly, unfortunately you all can't provide input on the latter from over the internet/via some photos.



@RockyBasel don't kid yourself you need another denka hehe - this time a 300mm


----------



## MikeO

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> @RockyBasel don't kid yourself you need another denka. This time a 300mm
> 
> View attachment 113267



Hot diggity dayummm! Is that a 270?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

MikeO said:


> Hot diggity dayummm! Is that a 270?



300mm!!! (not mine - belongs to @bladesaffair on insta)

major BDE from this one


----------



## Bear

Corradobrit1 said:


> My 210 Denka lost 7g when it was thinned. But it was pretty svelte to begin with at 180g. I imagine your's might shed at least 20g+


240, as of now lost 7g, a respectable 230g


----------



## Gregmega

Heiji full tang western in bog oak 220/270.


----------



## Danzo

I need to post here more often. Got a back log to post but I’ll start here with this bnib makeover. JNS munetoshi 240. Fully polished spine and choil, flattened factory bevels, and new ironwood handle. Handle ended up forming a stress crack, but whatever it’s still an upgrade from stock.


----------



## JayGee

Gregmega said:


> Heiji full tang western in bog oak 220/270.
> View attachment 113324
> View attachment 113325


wowzers!


----------



## panda

Danzo said:


> I need to post here more often. Got a back log to post but I’ll start here with this bnib makeover. JNS munetoshi 240. Fully polished spine and choil, flattened factory bevels, and new ironwood handle. Handle ended up forming a stress crack, but whatever it’s still an upgrade from stock.
> 
> View attachment 113326
> View attachment 113327
> View attachment 113328
> View attachment 113329
> View attachment 113330


why did you flatten bevels? it comes with a concave grind.


----------



## Danzo

panda said:


> why did you flatten bevels? it comes with a concave grind.


Negligible concave all uneven ugly. Would need to be done on the first round of thinning anyway.


----------



## RockyBasel

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> @RockyBasel don't kid yourself you need another denka hehe - this time a 300mm
> 
> View attachment 113267


Aiiiee Chihuahua! This one is smoking! Congrats!


----------



## RockyBasel

Gregmega said:


> Heiji full tang western in bog oak 220/270.
> View attachment 113324
> View attachment 113325


Wow


----------



## daddy yo yo

Today I had to go to the post office twice because - no kidding - the postman was too lazy to ring at my door although I was home the whole day... But what am I complaining about, I have a job and I am healthy, and going to the post office twice a day keeps me fit! 











EDIT: 
Tojiro 465g
CCK KF1303 255g

I've had a cleaver before, Sugimoto #6, which I couldn't get used to, it had to go. Now I'm back at cleavers with 2 new additions to my knife collection. 
The Tojiro one is stainless and weighs 465g. First impression: feels pretty much the same as my Sugimoto. 
The CCK one is supernimble, light, and despite its simplicity, non-existing F&F and its plain and boring standard handle which I had planned to remove, looks pretty cool and adds a new cleaver impression to my experience. This one will stay!!!


----------



## KFCUK

*Jan Bandura *(maker)
Kengata 190mm
Weight: 171g
Handle material: Stabilised birch with wenge
Handle length: 132mm (5.5")
Blade length: 190mm (7.5")
Blade depth: 47mm
Thickness at spine: 2.5mm
Thickness at tip: 0.5mm
Cutting edge: Double 50/50
Blade material: K720/O2 (Acid etched)
Hardness (Rockwell scale): 61-62

This is my first K720/O2 can wait to see what it can do, not super happy with the small scratches on the blade but will thin out anyway as a bit thick for my liking. Bought it from a knife maker in Poland and will let you know how it turns out. what you think?


----------



## Etsoh

Picked up this "gyuhiki" from kns last week. Flattened the bevels as I seem to compulsively do that to every new wide bevel I buy. First a bit skeptical as I've never come across a gyuto suji hybrid but it performs very nicely. Tall enough for knuckle clearance, slices just as well as a shorter suji. Barely any flex which Im loving. Very thin behind the edge, no wedging issues so far on the thicc carrots we've been getting. Honestly a great bang for your buck, great customer service too. Blue 2, edge length around 215mm. Highly recommend to anyone that works in a small line


----------



## pleue

I'd have gotten one long ago in ginsan if I was still cooking professionally. Great looking knife and tanaka's ginsan stays toothy sharp for a good long while.


----------



## Etsoh

pleue said:


> I'd have gotten one long ago in ginsan if I was still cooking professionally. Great looking knife and tanaka's ginsan stays toothy sharp for a good long while.


Was looking at the ginsan, thankfully I went and explored the whole page to find they offered a blue version. I can't resist the carbon steels haha


----------



## @ftermath

Gregmega said:


> Heiji full tang western in bog oak 220/270.
> View attachment 113324
> View attachment 113325



WHAAAAT?!


----------



## 0x0x

Received a package from Sweden today  










With the big brother


----------



## daddy yo yo

0x0x said:


> Received a package from Sweden today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the big brother


PAW PATROL!!!


----------



## 0x0x

daddy yo yo said:


> PAW PATROL!!!



So I need four more?


----------



## daddy yo yo

0x0x said:


> So I need four more?


Surely do!


----------



## 0x0x

I think I never showed those four I received around New years 

Simon Herde 210mm Gyuto
An older (real thin) Muteki
And a two sticks forge aogami super funayuki that I love as a petty/small knife


----------



## BillHanna

daddy yo yo said:


> PAW PATROL!!!





0x0x said:


> So I need four more?


Now I have that song stuck in my head. Jerks.


----------



## panda

KFCUK said:


> *Jan Bandura *(maker)
> Kengata 190mm
> Weight: 171g
> Handle material: Stabilised birch with wenge
> Handle length: 132mm (5.5")
> Blade length: 190mm (7.5")
> Blade depth: 47mm
> Thickness at spine: 2.5mm
> Thickness at tip: 0.5mm
> Cutting edge: Double 50/50
> Blade material: K720/O2 (Acid etched)
> Hardness (Rockwell scale): 61-62
> 
> This is my first K720/O2 can wait to see what it can do, not super happy with the small scratches on the blade but will thin out anyway as a bit thick for my liking. Bought it from a knife maker in Poland and will let you know how it turns out. what you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 113421
> 
> View attachment 113422
> 
> View attachment 113423
> 
> View attachment 113425
> 
> View attachment 113428
> 
> View attachment 113429
> 
> View attachment 113430
> 
> View attachment 113431


how does it perform?


----------



## inferno

just got this beauty for 20€
japanese durable stainless steel. 53hrc...


----------



## ian

inferno said:


> just got this beauty for 20€
> japanese durable stainless steel. 53hrc...
> 
> View attachment 113736



That's what I call fiskar responsibility!


----------



## IsoJ

inferno said:


> just got this beauty for 20€
> japanese durable stainless steel. 53hrc...
> 
> View attachment 113736


Innovative design with "special" steel , only the best of the best from Fiskars


----------



## inferno

its awesome. also dishwasher safe


----------



## IsoJ

inferno said:


> its awesome. also dishwasher safe


Better to watch out, it might get sharper in the dishwasher


----------



## madmotts

Matsubara KU Shirogami 1 240, 

~9.5in or 241mm
58.4mm 
204g 
3.7mm @ heel and 2.2mm midpt

From Sharp in Canadia. Very rustic with small quibbles about f&f. Lots of character. This is a good change up for my arsenal.

Similar to Sakai Kikumori nashiji not quite as thin behind the edge but great cutter. Lower tip and slightly less belly.


----------



## Krouton

First Ashi. 270mm Sujihiki, white #2


----------



## Gregmega

Man you guys are going to kill me on this one.
Yanick western 235/55. Took an act of Congress to get him to make it for me. But in the end he finally said yes. Not bad for my 5th Yanick


----------



## Gregmega

@ftermath said:


> WHAAAAT?!


Yep. Headed to Kev for a full refresh


----------



## Gregmega

@Mikeadunne lolz


----------



## @ftermath

Gregmega said:


> Yep. Headed to Kev for a full refresh


I’m struggling with a serious case of knife envy on this one.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Ya, just straight unadulterated jealousy over here.


----------



## Gregmega

Mikeadunne said:


> Ya, just straight unadulterated jealousy over here.


Dude the door is open. If you can manage leaving the beach for an hour


----------



## Mikeadunne

Gregmega said:


> Dude the door is open. If you can manage leaving the beach for an hour


I lose all brain function at +100ft sea level


----------



## wombat

First Yanagiba for me, Kaiden JS series. Looking to learn my way around single bevels with this one.


----------



## DitmasPork

Yesterday’s arrival with last night’s patina. 250mm Birgersson, warikomi. Pretty blues and muted greys developing, no dust patina here. Cheers @Birgersson Blades !


----------



## RDalman

DitmasPork said:


> Yesterday’s arrival with last night’s patina. 250mm Birgersson, warikomi. Pretty blues and muted greys developing, no dust patina here. Cheers @Birgersson Blades !
> 
> View attachment 113871
> 
> View attachment 113872


Awesome piece of bocote too!


----------



## DitmasPork

RDalman said:


> Awesome piece of bocote too!


Yeah, the bocote is awesome. Wonderful knife. Was also interested in the BB/Dalman collab, but they bloody sell out too quickly!


----------



## RDalman

DitmasPork said:


> Yeah, the bocote is awesome. Wonderful knife. Was also interested in the BB/Dalman collab, but they bloody sell out too quickly!


Nothing lacking in Björns grinds and handles so I don’t think you miss out!


----------



## DitmasPork

RDalman said:


> Nothing lacking in Björns grinds and handles so I don’t think you miss out!


It’s my second BB, love the knives, both in performance and aesthetically!


----------



## big_adventure

New toy! Who doesn't love new toy day?

Hinoura AS 240 Gyuto

217g, 245mm blade length, 51mm height at heal, spine 4.8mm handle, 3.2mm heel, 2.5mm midblade, 1.5mm 25mm from the tip.



















The spine and choil are perfectly rounded, just a tough rough thanks to the ku finish. The rough semi Tsuchime finish under the ku is really beautiful. Oddly, the handle seems to be at a lower angle then I'm used to for this kind of shape, but it's either intentional and perfect or it's not but my giant hands don't notice. OOB, the edge was "eh, sharp enough" but with a couple of catches slicing through thin paper. Not enough to mess up the cuts, but not perfect. I did a quick prep to get the feel - and the feel is amazing. Just like a well-made tool, it was instantly comfortable and communicative. Diced shallots and brunoise garlic, plus slicing leeks and dicing carrots; everything was just easy.

I put it straight on the stones, though - I want to start with great edges, not "good enough" edges: 1K/3K polish /6K polish and slight microbevel then strop. Now it is SHARP. Pressure-less shaving on arm hair.


----------



## ian

TF yo deba.


----------



## McMan

ian said:


> TF yo deba.
> 
> View attachment 113912


Wow--Suuuuuuuuuper hamaguriba!
Can you post a picture or two of the sides? The convex especially looks really nicely blended.

Also, is the spine as thick as the bolster?!


----------



## DitmasPork

ian said:


> TF yo deba.
> 
> View attachment 113912


That's wild man.


----------



## dafox

ian said:


> TF yo deba.
> 
> View attachment 113912


Wow, that's a deep ura!


----------



## ian

Sorry guys, I’m a troll. The picture above is actually a Wusthof. I’m halfway through grinding off the finger guard.

Credit to @IsoJ for the TF joke.


----------



## RDalman

ian said:


> Sorry guys, I’m a troll. The picture above is actually a Wusthof. I’m halfway through grinding off the finger guard.
> 
> Credit to @IsoJ for the TF joke.


Phew, almost got me upset damn Finn!


----------



## IsoJ

RDalman said:


> Phew, almost got me upset damn Finn!


I didn't know that you had so close relationship with TF


----------



## McMan

ian said:


> Sorry guys, I’m a troll. The picture above is actually a Wusthof. I’m halfway through grinding off the finger guard.
> 
> Credit to @IsoJ for the TF joke.


I thought the handle was missing the requisite gunk deposits for it to be a TF...
Hats off to you for getting that convex so nice. 
Still, troll, post a few pics of the side


----------



## chiffonodd

ian said:


> Sorry guys, I’m a troll. The picture above is actually a Wusthof. I’m halfway through grinding off the finger guard.
> 
> Credit to @IsoJ for the TF joke.



So this was the project knife from your WTB?


----------



## tostadas

ian said:


> TF yo deba.
> 
> View attachment 113912


This is what you call a TF with most of the low spots taken out. Pretty close to "fine finish" level.


----------



## daddy yo yo

I think it looked much better than any TF!


----------



## ian

chiffonodd said:


> So this was the project knife from your WTB?



One of them, yea. 




McMan said:


> I thought the handle was missing the requisite gunk deposits for it to be a TF...
> Hats off to you for getting that convex so nice.
> Still, troll, post a few pics of the side



This was just a first try at doing this, and at figuring out how to work my belt sander in some new ways. So it’s not my best work - I grazed a little more of the blade than I wanted to, although the geometry’s still mostly fine, just scratched up a bit. It’s also just at the rough metal removal stage here. Anyway, I learned a lot!







I can’t take any credit for the convex side.


----------



## McMan

ian said:


> One of them, yea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was just a first try at doing this, and at figuring out how to work my belt sander in some new ways. So it’s not my best work. And it’s also just at the rough metal removal stage.
> 
> View attachment 113935
> 
> 
> I can’t take any credit for the convex side.
> 
> View attachment 113936


Ha! I had a completely different mental image... I was completely fooled by the choil (but really bolster) shot.


----------



## panda

ian said:


> TF yo deba.
> 
> View attachment 113912


someone's toenail


----------



## tostadas

McMan said:


> Ha! I had a completely different mental image... I was completely fooled by the choil (but really bolster) shot.


Nice job on that bolster reduction. May I suggest leaving the right side as is for ultimate right hand bias


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## crocca86

The postman dropped those wile I was hotel quarantined 
Birgersson blade 225 and Migoto cutlery 240 blu2


----------



## wombat

DitmasPork said:


> Yesterday’s arrival with last night’s patina. 250mm Birgersson, warikomi. Pretty blues and muted greys developing, no dust patina here. Cheers @Birgersson Blades !


Beautiful!


----------



## JayS20

Curious about the Migoto since it looks the roughest of their bunch


----------



## crocca86

JayS20 said:


> Curious about the Migoto since it looks the roughest of their bunch


The Ku finish on the blade is really smooth, spine and choil are ease as well.
Will report on performance when back at work


----------



## Checkpure

This was a gift over XMas but figured I’d share now. At first I thought I wouldn’t love it as it’s VG10 and a tojiro but I was flat wrong. It’s a nimble fun knife and I actually love the shorter height.


----------



## RockyBasel

stereo.pete said:


> View attachment 113950


I really like his knives - what is the handle on this one


----------



## drsmp

@RockyBasel The handle is ash


----------



## RockyBasel

thanks


----------



## esoo

esoo said:


> I did not need to see that the Toyama 180 nakiri was on sale ...


----------



## DavidPF

RockyBasel said:


> Received a delivery from France today “mais bien sure”
> 
> C130
> 280x60
> 280 gm


When I see "C130", my first thought is of something almost exactly a hundred times longer, and weighing about two hundred thousand times as much when fully loaded. 

You could install four large turboprops on your knife, but they might affect the balance if not positioned carefully.


----------



## big_adventure

DavidPF said:


> When I see "C130", my first thought is of something almost exactly a hundred times longer, and weighing about two hundred thousand times as much when fully loaded.
> 
> You could install four large turboprops on your knife, but they might affect the balance if not positioned carefully.



I thought the same thing and looked it up to make sure.


----------



## RockyBasel

just realized my typo! It’s a big mother plane indeed


----------



## DavidPF

RockyBasel said:


> just realized my typo! It’s a big mother plane indeed


Typo? I think you were correct all the time. In fact I think the plane is normally written with a hyphen, and the steel is not. It just happened to remind me.


----------



## big_adventure

RockyBasel said:


> just realized my typo! It’s a big mother plane indeed



No typo! That's the steel, it's just after hearing C130 meaning one thing for so many years, you assume the thing you hear the most.


----------



## alterwisser

daddy yo yo said:


> Today I had to go to the post office twice because - no kidding - the postman was too lazy to ring at my door although I was home the whole day... But what am I complaining about, I have a job and I am healthy, and going to the post office twice a day keeps me fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Tojiro 465g
> CCK KF1303 255g
> 
> I've had a cleaver before, Sugimoto #6, which I couldn't get used to, it had to go. Now I'm back at cleavers with 2 new additions to my knife collection.
> The Tojiro one is stainless and weighs 465g. First impression: feels pretty much the same as my Sugimoto.
> The CCK one is supernimble, light, and despite its simplicity, non-existing F&F and its plain and boring standard handle which I had planned to remove, looks pretty cool and adds a new cleaver impression to my experience. This one will stay!!!


 
I have much more expensive cleavers including the one from your man crush B. Kamon but recently I’ve been going back to the CCK a lot. It’s a no nonsense tool and agreed: it’s just very nimble.


----------



## panda

my only stainless: yoshihiro ginsan 210


----------



## RockyBasel

Smedja Aspen
236x52
220 gm
House forged damascus
Pine cone handle with carbon fiber pins and white g10 liners
Double hollow S grind
Full tang construction 

me like

G


----------



## big_adventure

panda said:


> my only stainless: yoshihiro ginsan 210View attachment 114122



I like how it's still in the box, thus kind of cancelling the reason for it being stainless. 



RockyBasel said:


> Smedja Aspen
> 236x52
> 220 gm
> House forged damascus
> Pine cone handle with carbon fiber pins and white g10 liners
> Double hollow S grind
> Full tang construction
> 
> me like
> 
> GView attachment 114123
> View attachment 114124
> View attachment 114125
> View attachment 114126



That's beautiful.


----------



## daddy yo yo

alterwisser said:


> I have much more expensive cleavers including the one from your man crush B. Kamon but recently I’ve been going back to the CCK a lot. It’s a no nonsense tool and agreed: it’s just very nimble.


We’re discussing a cleaver, Ben and I...


----------



## Markcg

Finally was able to take this Mazaki Damascus Blue#1 300mm Yanagiba out of the box. Beautiful box- knife is ok too


----------



## alterwisser

daddy yo yo said:


> We’re discussing a cleaver, Ben and I...



are you sure you’re just discussing cleavers?


----------



## dafox

panda said:


> my only stainless: yoshihiro ginsan 210View attachment 114122


Is that the one you worked over?


----------



## Gregmega

Markcg said:


> Finally was able to take this Mazaki Damascus Blue#1 300mm Yanagiba out of the box. Beautiful box- knife is ok too


----------



## Vancouversam

New addition to the family! Beyond excited to receive this one


----------



## panda

dafox said:


> Is that the one you worked over?


no I gifted that one, it was a 240. this one is brand new 210


----------



## dafox

panda said:


> no I gifted that one, it was a 240. this one is brand new 210


Are you going to thin it?


----------



## 63falcon

This arrived this week.

Simon Maillet 260mm x 60mm


----------



## panda

dafox said:


> Are you going to thin it?


gonna add convexity


----------



## YG420

For the past couple years ive sold alot of my collection, but when covid hit and restaurants closing, i found myself cooking more at home and of course the knife bug hit again. Heres a few ive purchased these past few months or so...

Got some sick sayas from @NO ChoP! , great guy to work with:








Yoshikane western damascus from bst, rehandled and leather saya by Lucas Gumbiner of Gumbiner Custom Knives:




















Shigefusa kitaeji 240 & 300 yanagibas








Ashi ginga 150 honesuki


----------



## YG420

Ashi ginga 210 suji




Gesshin ginga 240 suji




Shigefusa kitaeji kiridashi








Hinoura nata


----------



## preizzo

panda said:


> gonna add convexity


Wow can you practice magic ??


----------



## big_adventure

preizzo said:


> Wow can you practice magic ??



It generally _is_ better to practice it first on something you don't care as much about.


----------



## labor of love

panda said:


> my only stainless: yoshihiro ginsan 210View attachment 114122


Fawking unicorn  I want one


----------



## big_adventure

labor of love said:


> Fawking unicorn  I want one



Who carries unicorns???? Gimme!


----------



## labor of love

big_adventure said:


> Who carries unicorns???? Gimme!


Yoshihiro. You can order through amazon.


----------



## big_adventure

labor of love said:


> Yoshihiro. You can order through amazon.



I wish I were more patient and/or artistic, I would definitely make a faux Amazon page with a Yoshihiro unicorn for sale, complete with fun fake comments and reviews.

(EDIT: I was asking for an actual unicorn for sale  my kids would love one)

EDIT AGAIN: I'd never looked at Yoshihiro knives on Amazon. It's really nice that they let us know that there are only 19 Ku Blue K-tip Sujis left - better order immediately if you don't want to miss out.


----------



## @ftermath

YG420 said:


> For the past couple years ive sold alot of my collection, but when covid hit and restaurants closing, i found myself cooking more at home and of course the knife bug hit again. Heres a few ive purchased these past few months or so...
> 
> Got some sick sayas from @NO ChoP! , great guy to work with:
> View attachment 114195
> 
> View attachment 114196
> 
> Yoshikane western damascus from bst, rehandled and leather saya by Lucas Gumbiner of Gumbiner Custom Knives:
> View attachment 114197
> 
> View attachment 114198
> 
> View attachment 114199
> 
> View attachment 114200
> 
> View attachment 114201


That Yoshi came out great!


----------



## YG420

@ftermath said:


> That Yoshi came out great!


Thanks, i think so too!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Got this Toyama iron clad 240 from BST (finally!!). Refinished with sandpapers.








It looked like this before.


----------



## Runner_up

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got this Toyama iron clad 240 from BST (finally!!). Refinished with sandpapers.
> 
> View attachment 114255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked like this before.
> View attachment 114257



So nice. I'm holding out for an iron clad toyama 270mm gyuto. Enjoy it !


----------



## big_adventure

UPS finally decided to pull their heads out of wherever they were keeping them, and delivered my latest, a Shig 165 Ku nakiri






The tip is NOT messed up, that was just a trick of the light, you can see in the next image.









First impressions: the fit and finish are undeniably beautiful for a ku knife. Choil and spine are rounded nicely. Blade edge is 165mm long from heel to beginning of up-sweep (which is effectively the tip), and 53mm wide at the heel. The spine is 5.4mm at the handle, tapering to 3.1mm at the heel, 2.0mm at mid blade and 1.7mm 20mm before the front (not that it changes much after that). Weight is 189g, which is an impressive 46g more than the other 165mm nakiri I have in my collection, a Moritaki AS. The out of box edge is quite sharp: it shaves, push cuts printer paper and newspaper, slices cleanly through onion skin on blade weight, only needing pressure once I'm digging into the onion. I'm sure I'll need to redo it to my specs soon, but I'll prep with it a time or two before making that decision. 

And I don't know when that will be, as I tested positive for Covid today.


----------



## Alder26

New KU workhorses came in recently. 
Two very different price points, but you’d be hard pressed to choose the better knife 

The Raquin is 217X55 with the chunkiest of Raquin handles (this one is micarta)

The mazaki is 245x53 and a whopping 270g (probably due to the 7mm spine coming out of the handle.)

Very excited about these


----------



## big_adventure

Alder26 said:


> New KU workhorses came in recently.
> Two very different price points, but you’d be hard pressed to choose the better knife
> 
> The Raquin is 217X55 with the chunkiest of Raquin handles (this one is micarta)
> 
> The mazaki is 245x53 and a whopping 270g (probably due to the 7mm spine coming out of the handle.)
> 
> Very excited about these



270g??? That's a beast. Are we sure they didn't load the blade with tungsten or depleted uranium? 

Enjoy your new friends. New knives are brilliant.


----------



## daddy yo yo

I think part of the weight comes from the handle as well.


----------



## big_adventure

daddy yo yo said:


> I think part of the weight comes from the handle as well.



Oh I'm certain. I was kidding more than anything else. That's not svelte by any means, but come on, the difference between a "midweight" 240mm, which probably weighs around, oh, 200g, is 70g. That's basically nothing, well under 3 ounces.


----------



## DrEriksson

Alfredsson Knives arrives today. Happy day!


----------



## Alder26

63falcon said:


> This arrived this week.
> 
> Simon Maillet 260mm x 60mm
> 
> View attachment 114174
> 
> View attachment 114175
> 
> View attachment 114176



How do you like yours? How much does that rascal weigh?


----------



## childermass

Prendergast 199mm wrought iron clad W2. Had to wait a long time for this one to clear customs but now it’s here


----------



## @ftermath

Asked Maksim to send me the heaviest available. Not too bad.


----------



## Kgp

@ftermath said:


> Asked Maksim to send me the heaviest available. Not too bad.
> 
> View attachment 114437


Nice! What is it?


----------



## AT5760

Toyama? Beefy 210 I hope!


----------



## @ftermath

AT5760 said:


> Toyama? Beefy 210 I hope!


Yes, Toyama. I’d love a 220g 210mm! It’s a 240.


----------



## 63falcon

Alder26 said:


> How do you like yours? How much does that rascal weigh?



So far with the little I have used it I'm liking it. The handle is a little long and it's a little forward heavy. it weighs 222 grams.


----------



## 63falcon

Picked up this beauty this weekend from Crocker cutlery. 

Milan 275mm 56mm 305g.


----------



## geoff_nocon

Bought this a year ago and cause of covid i just recieved it today. Not really into knives anymore but its taking me back a bit. Double bevel Maguro kiri. 450mm of pure tamahagane goodness. Could use a bit of polishing



















image storage


----------



## RockyBasel

I am really impressed by him. Excellent performer, would love to hear your opinions about him




63falcon said:


> Picked up this beauty this weekend from Crocker cutlery.
> 
> Milan 275mm 56mm 305g.
> 
> View attachment 114463
> 
> View attachment 114461
> 
> View attachment 114462
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## RockyBasel

63falcon said:


> Picked up this beauty this weekend from Crocker cutlery.
> 
> Milan 275mm 56mm 305g.
> 
> View attachment 114463
> 
> View attachment 114461
> 
> View attachment 114462



# 551148


63falcon said:


> Picked up this beauty this weekend from Crocker cutlery.
> 
> Milan 275mm 56mm 305g.
> 
> View attachment 114463
> 
> View attachment 114461
> 
> View attachment 114462
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I am really impressed by him. Great performer, would love to get your opinions as well


----------



## 63falcon

RockyBasel said:


> I am really impressed by him. Excellent performer, would love to hear your opinions about him



I will let you know. I am very excited to have it.


----------



## RockyBasel

that is not a knife, its a sword!


----------



## Corradobrit1

geoff_nocon said:


> Bought this a year ago and cause of covid i just recieved it today. Not really into knives anymore but its taking me back a bit. Double bevel Maguro kiri. 450mm of pure tamahagane goodness. Could use a bit of polishing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image storage


Gorgeous Sori


----------



## Chang

the nine9 “Lazy Twist” 220x51 Gyuto

Wrought Iron Cladding
1.2519 Core
223g
Bog Oak Handle


----------



## Chamber

Chang said:


> View attachment 114567
> View attachment 114568
> View attachment 114569
> View attachment 114570
> View attachment 114571
> View attachment 114572
> 
> 
> the nine9 “Lazy Twist” 220x51 Gyuto
> 
> Wrought Iron Cladding
> 1.2519 Core
> 223g
> Bog Oak Handle



If you ever decide to let this one go hit me up


----------



## jonnachang

That .9 Nine is GORGEOUS! Congrats!


----------



## Gregmega

Chang said:


> View attachment 114567
> View attachment 114568
> View attachment 114569
> View attachment 114570
> View attachment 114571
> View attachment 114572
> 
> 
> the nine9 “Lazy Twist” 220x51 Gyuto
> 
> Wrought Iron Cladding
> 1.2519 Core
> 223g
> Bog Oak Handle


I really need this knife. Like compulsive necessity ok


----------



## demcav

This Tall Chef knife from Steve Grosvenor at Red Rock Tools in South Dakota arrived yesterday. The blade with integral bolster of crushed W pattern damascus is his own recipe: 52100, Cru Forge V, 26C3, and 15N20; convex grind and hardened to 63rc. 

262mm - blade length heel to tip,
64.5mm - blade width at heel,
2.45mm - spine thickness above the heel,
238 grams - knife weight,
Stabilized Tasmanian Blackwood - handle and saya pin,
S/s and black g10 spacers,
Rainbow Popular - saya.

The balance point is just over the "JS" (journeyman bladesmith) etched into the blade. I really like the subtle damascus pattern.








Prep for chicken and andouille sausage gumbo, last night's dinner.


----------



## demcav

Saya...


----------



## DavidPF

demcav said:


> Saya...


May need its own drawer. Otherwise excellent.


----------



## RDalman

Was reminded I forgot to post this! 7 years ago, but I don’t think I was reading the forum yet then 
Shiro kamo 240 and ohishi doublesided 1k/3k. Don't think they're ground like that anymore.


----------



## M1k3

RDalman said:


> Shiro kamo 240 and ohishi doublesided 1k/3k. Don't think they're ground like that anymore.


The stone or knife?


----------



## ModRQC

The kids - how he got to have a moment sharpening the knife with the stone.


----------



## RDalman

M1k3 said:


> The stone or knife?


I was actually referencing the forum, grammar be damned!


----------



## Pauldoduy

Takada no hamono blue 1 gyuto 240x49mm


----------



## Martyn

My new favorite arrived today - Fudo Kuniyuki 330mm yanagiba by Genkai Masakuni. 
Hard to capture but beautiful hamon.


----------



## MowgFace

Pauldoduy said:


> Takada no hamono blue 1 gyuto 240x49mm



its a true 240 on the edge? Both my W#2 and Ginsanko are in the 227/228 lengths


----------



## big_adventure

MowgFace said:


> its a true 240 on the edge? Both my W#2 and Ginsanko are in the 227/228 lengths



That's normal, Takado no Hamano is Sakai, and Sakai smiths generally all measure from handle to tip, not blade length. I would be surprised if the one shown were different.


----------



## MowgFace

big_adventure said:


> That's normal, Takado no Hamano is Sakai, and Sakai smiths generally all measure from handle to tip, not blade length. I would be surprised if the one shown were different.



Thanks! Yes I am familiar with Sakai/Machi measurements. Hence my curiosity that the measurement is listed at 240


----------



## big_adventure

MowgFace said:


> Thanks! Yes I am familiar with Sakai/Machi measurements. Hence my curiosity that the measurement is listed at 240



I figured you were - I just like clarifications.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Things went a little overboard...


----------



## TSF415

daddy yo yo said:


> Things went a little overboard...



I like your pearing  knife. 

What are your thoughts on the markin so far?


----------



## daddy yo yo

TSF415 said:


> I like your pearing  knife.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the markin so far?


I picked it up yesterday evening from the post office, used it for lunch today. First impression: quite a nice surprise! Handle is on the smaller side, you can feel the metal spacer between horn and wood...


----------



## DavidPF

daddy yo yo said:


> Things went a little overboard...


Rock/paper/scissors is nothing compared to paring-knife/gyuto/beer/gyuto/onion/carrot/gyuto/garlic/pear.


----------



## doc

Uhhh...naughty little Kamon


----------



## daddy yo yo

doc said:


> Uhhh...naughty little Kamon


Daddy‘s pinky made by stinky (@KAMON Knives )


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Got this kato today. I’m impressed by how big it is for a 240 and how thin it is behind the edge. 

250 mm*53.5 mm
228 gram
4.9 mm spine


----------



## Southpaw

This knife is blowing my expectations away...

Takada no Hamono 240mm Suiboku Aogami 2 Gyuto:


----------



## MowgFace

Southpaw said:


> This knife is blowing my expectations away...
> 
> Takada no Hamono 240mm Suiboku Aogami 2 Gyuto:
> View attachment 114815
> View attachment 114816
> View attachment 114817
> View attachment 114818
> View attachment 114819
> View attachment 114820




Where from? That handle is stunning! I have a W#2 and Ginsanko 240s but they both have the Rosewood handles.


----------



## pgugger

Couple new knives today... 

Gesshin Hide B#1 300 mm yanagiba 






Tsubaya (Miyazaki) B#2 180 mm hakata


----------



## mac0211

kevpenbanc said:


> A 220mm from Luke Scheepers, sheepersbuilt on IG, a maker from Queensland down here in Aus.
> Blade is 52100 with an s-grind, handle is coloured burl.
> Love this knife, the blade, the texture and the handle.
> At 153g it's even lighter than my red handled 210mm Takamura.
> And a damn fine cutter.View attachment 82313
> View attachment 82314
> View attachment 82315


Now that you have owned it for abit what are your thoughts?


----------



## Mikeadunne

Southpaw said:


> This knife is blowing my expectations away...
> 
> Takada no Hamono 240mm Suiboku Aogami 2 Gyuto:
> View attachment 114815
> View attachment 114816
> View attachment 114817
> View attachment 114818
> View attachment 114819
> View attachment 114820


is that tanaka?


----------



## Southpaw

MowgFace said:


> Where from? That handle is stunning! I have a W#2 and Ginsanko 240s but they both have the Rosewood handles.


Paul at protooling hooked me up. He had a couple zebrawood handles in stock and it’s perfect cuz I almost feel like a rosewood would pull the balance point too far back. It’s one of those Hitohira brand handles, it’s so choice.


Mikeadunne said:


> is that tanaka?


No it’s Nakagawa... it’s actually why I got it in Aogami 2, cuz Y Tanaka is known for his Blue 1 treat and I already have a damascus Gyuto of his coming so I figured add variety to the roster. But now I’m kinda regretting it because I LOVE this knife and in my experience I get so much more out of Aogami #1 than any other steel


----------



## wombat

Southpaw said:


> Paul at protooling hooked me up. He had a couple zebrawood handles in stock and it’s perfect cuz I almost feel like a rosewood would pull the balance point too far back. It’s one of those Hitohira brand handles, it’s so choice.


That is a really nice handle (and knife)! Thanks for posting, I've never handled zebrawood so didn't know anything about the weight.


----------



## Gregmega

May possibly be the best unboxing in memory. Yanick is truly a special talent. 235/56 but feels so nimble and the balance is off-planet perfect. Dude has my darkhardt aesthetic vibe down to the mm. Unreal.


----------



## tgfencer

Gregmega said:


> May possibly be the best unboxing in memory. Yanick is truly a special talent. 235/56 but feels so nimble and the balance is off-planet perfect. Dude has my darkhardt aesthetic vibe down to the mm. Unreal.
> View attachment 114919
> View attachment 114920
> View attachment 114921
> View attachment 114922


**** me.


----------



## Dc2123

Gregmega said:


> May possibly be the best unboxing in memory. Yanick is truly a special talent. 235/56 but feels so nimble and the balance is off-planet perfect. Dude has my darkhardt aesthetic vibe down to the mm. Unreal.
> View attachment 114919
> View attachment 114920
> View attachment 114921
> View attachment 114922




Sooo nice. Trade you my 270 yanick ^_^


----------



## Southpaw

pgugger said:


> Couple new knives today...
> 
> Gesshin Hide B#1 300 mm yanagiba
> View attachment 114869
> 
> 
> Tsubaya (Miyazaki) B#2 180 mm hakata
> View attachment 114868



i have one of those Tsubaya Hakata... that handle is hot garbage. That metal ferrule slips off all the time. Fun knife though. I swear the onions tremble when I pull it off the magnet.


----------



## Renzwerkz

Its a local made, a 150mm petty made from a leaf spring steel, monosteel.. and a wood saya of my own...


----------



## banzai_burrito

In a moment of weakness, I gave in and grabbed a Wat

240mm x 56mm
6.3mm out of the handle down to 3.4mm
360g

Pics from Wat


----------



## TSF415

banzai_burrito said:


> In a moment of weakness, I gave in and grabbed a Wat
> 
> 240mm x 56mm
> 6.3mm out of the handle down to 3.4mm
> 360g
> 
> Pics from Wat



I have one of these monsters. Definitely different from everything else in my lineup. Makes my chunky Mazaki feel like a kids knife.


----------



## wombat

Just found out how long 'I only need one gyuto' lasts. Three days apparently. First Mazaki for me, 210mm 2021 profile.


----------



## IsoJ

Got my first cleaver last week from @preizzo with very nice deal  and been using it in everything . About 220*110 and 427gr, Shirogami 2 sanmai, very thin bte for its size, good release. Fun thing to use and this confirms that having 0 nakiris in the house, is the right choice for me . I am not sure about the maker but I don't actually care .







*One obligatory patina shot*


----------



## Chang

Gregmega said:


> May possibly be the best unboxing in memory. Yanick is truly a special talent. 235/56 but feels so nimble and the balance is off-planet perfect. Dude has my darkhardt aesthetic vibe down to the mm. Unreal.
> View attachment 114919
> View attachment 114920
> View attachment 114921
> View attachment 114922



duuuuuuude, DUUUUUUDE I NEED IT


----------



## outofgamut

Chang said:


> the nine9 “Lazy Twist” 220x51 Gyuto
> 
> Wrought Iron Cladding
> 1.2519 Core
> 223g
> Bog Oak Handle



I live about 5 minutes away from these guys. I should really go and say hello and ask whether I could buy one of their knives.


----------



## Chamber

outofgamut said:


> I live about 5 minutes away from these guys. I should really go and say hello and ask whether I could buy one of their knives.


While you’re there....two hands = two knives


----------



## kevpenbanc

mac0211 said:


> Now that you have owned it for abit what are your thoughts?



I like it, a lot.
One of my go to knives.
Thinking of getting a 250-260 at some stage.

Light, nimble and a really good cutter.
Can't think of a single criticism.


----------



## 9fingeredknife

Yanick Puig
237 x 58 wrought iron and 135Cr3
Rio Rosewood handle


----------



## Chang

9fingeredknife said:


> Yanick Puig
> 237 x 58 wrought iron and 135Cr3
> Rio Rosewood handle
> View attachment 114998
> 
> View attachment 115000



Was that from the most recent drop?


----------



## 9fingeredknife

Chang said:


> Was that from the most recent drop?


Yep, it's the knife on the left in the group photo. Got incredibly lucky, especially since he stated there were website issues.


----------



## xxxclx

9fingeredknife said:


> Yep, it's the knife on the left in the group photo. Got incredibly lucky, especially since he stated there were website issues.



Mine got caught up in the website issue  . I am glad to see someone is able to get one. They are excellent performers.


----------



## RockyBasel

Gregmega said:


> May possibly be the best unboxing in memory. Yanick is truly a special talent. 235/56 but feels so nimble and the balance is off-planet perfect. Dude has my darkhardt aesthetic vibe down to the mm. Unreal.
> View attachment 114919
> View attachment 114920
> View attachment 114921
> View attachment 114922



yanick is the bomb! I have 1 of his knives and it is one of the best that I have

btw, he also conveys his regards and says Hi to everyone in the forum!


----------



## Chang

9fingeredknife said:


> Yep, it's the knife on the left in the group photo. Got incredibly lucky, especially since he stated there were website issues.



yeah, my friend thought he had it, but it was too good to be true.

hopefully, now that the next sale will be on IG, there should be a better chance.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Set of Austrian K-Tips (2 different gyutos, btw):


----------



## Brian Weekley

Another escapee from the House of Dixon. This time a very sweet Gyuto from Steffens Toksvig. San Mai construction with an AS core steel and stainless cladding. The effect is gorgeous and perfectly contrasted to the stacked birch handle. The blade length is 219mm, edge length 212mm, depth 48mm at the heel and weighing 176gms. Here’s a few pics.



























As it happened I had a gorgeous piece of rib eye to cook for a welcome to the family meal. I gave the steak a 30hr dry brine followed a two hour sous vide cook in my Anova Precision Oven. Cooked at 130F to 128F with 100% steam and seared in a very hot carbon pan using bacon fat! Yum! More pics ...

















My sense is that the knife is a bit light for use in a commercial kitchen. Perfect though for a home cook and in all a very attractive package. Welcome to your forever home.


----------



## marc4pt0

Glad you're liking the TX. Very special knife. I practically begged him to sell it to me. It's definitely going to be missed. Mincing shallots with that blade was just dreamy.


----------



## preizzo

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 115242
> 
> 
> Another escapee from the House of Dixon. This time a very sweet Gyuto from Steffens Toksvig. San Mai construction with an AS core steel and stainless cladding. The effect is gorgeous and perfectly contrasted to the stacked birch handle. The blade length is 219mm, edge length 212mm, depth 48mm at the heel and weighing 176gms. Here’s a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 115243
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115244
> 
> 
> View attachment 115245
> 
> 
> View attachment 115246
> 
> 
> View attachment 115247
> 
> 
> As it happened I had a gorgeous piece of rib eye to cook for a welcome to the family meal. I gave the steak a 30hr dry brine followed a two hour sous vide cook in my Anova Precision Oven. Cooked at 130F to 128F and seared in a very hot carbon pan using bacon fat! Yum! More pics ...
> 
> View attachment 115250
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115249
> 
> 
> View attachment 115248
> 
> 
> My sense is that the knife is a bit light for use in a commercial kitchen. Perfect though for a home cook and in all a very attractive package. Welcome to your forever home.


Nice  who did the spa on it ??


----------



## Brian Weekley

OOTB as best I know ...


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Just received this beautiful 270 mm / Suji in AEB-L ... can't thank Mr. Thomas enough ... amazing blade & the octagonal handle (in Bloodwood) is soooo perfect ... cool @ss pommel rivet as well! (That is the reflection of the blind on the blade - mirror finished practically!)


----------



## Gregmega

MontezumaBoy said:


> Just received this beautiful 270 mm / Suji in AEB-L ... can't thank Mr. Thomas enough ... amazing blade & the octagonal handle (in Bloodwood) is soooo perfect ... cool @ss pommel rivet as well! (That is the reflection of the blind on the blade - mirror finished practically!)
> 
> View attachment 115481
> View attachment 115482
> View attachment 115483


Wow. That’s just classy.


----------



## YG420

2 vintage Masamoto yanagibas from around 20 years ago, a 360 and 270


----------



## Chamber

The nine. workhorse gyuto
225 x 55mm, 263 grams
Wrought Iron clad Aogami #2
Double-D wa handle in ancient redgum with copper spacer


----------



## dafox

YG420 said:


> 2 vintage Masamoto yanagibas from around 20 years ago, a 360 and 270
> View attachment 115485


Do they differ from those currently being made?


----------



## Mikeadunne

Chamber said:


> The nine. workhorse gyuto
> 225 x 55mm, 263 grams
> Wrought Iron clad Aogami #2
> Double-D wa handle in ancient redgum with copper spacer
> 
> 
> View attachment 115593
> View attachment 115599
> View attachment 115594
> View attachment 115600
> View attachment 115596
> View attachment 115598
> View attachment 115592
> View attachment 115591


I like the sound of a double d handle...how does it feel in hand(s)?


----------



## Chamber

Mikeadunne said:


> I like the sound of a double d handle...how does it feel in hand(s)?


It feels great. Admittedly I think it feels better in my left hand than my right, but still quite comfortable overall.


----------



## marc4pt0

preizzo said:


> Nice ☺ who did the spa on it ??




That’s straight from the maker, Steffen.


----------



## YG420

dafox said:


> Do they differ from those currently being made?


Not sure, i havent used a newer Masamoto before


----------



## Mikeftw707

I Just purchased my first single edge knife! got a Gesshin uraku 210 mioroshi deba for fish work from jki. I Also grabbed a splash n go stone set to get started.


----------



## Danzo

Here’s that pass around markin that was on BST a month or so back. This one was is pretty bad shape, more work than I was willing to put in the time. Daniel O’Malley at EE gave it a full overhaul. Originally 260/58. 248/54 when I received it. And finally lands at 240/53, thin at the edge and convex ground. 5mm at the heel with a wicked taper.


----------



## Martyn

Shiraki 240mm white 1 gyuto honyaki.
Great mirror finish; hamon is a bit vague and hard to capture on the camera though.


----------



## Bert2368

Mikeftw707 said:


> I Just purchased my first single edge knife! got a Gesshin uraku 210 mioroshi deba for fish work from jki. I Also grabbed a splash n go stone set to get started.



It's a fine madness...


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Chamber said:


> The nine. workhorse gyuto
> 225 x 55mm, 263 grams
> Wrought Iron clad Aogami #2
> Double-D wa handle in ancient redgum with copper spacer
> 
> 
> View attachment 115593
> View attachment 115599
> View attachment 115594
> View attachment 115600
> View attachment 115596
> View attachment 115598
> View attachment 115592
> View attachment 115591


This just makes me more and more excited for my knife from Rob. He’s working on final polish then handling it so it’s coming right up. You definitely scored with this one. Everything about it is just insanely nice. The figuring in that handle is seriously out of control. And paired with the wrought iron... that is a ridiculous piece.


----------



## lotfong

Munetoshi 210mm from JNS straight out of the box


----------



## MowgFace

lotfong said:


> Munetoshi 210mm from JNS straight out of the boxView attachment 115694
> View attachment 115693


Damn... now THAT is a handle lol. Makes it look like a petty


----------



## lotfong

MowgFace said:


> Damn... now THAT is a handle lol. Makes it look like a petty


Yes it is quite substantial, especially considering the blade is just 210mm. I've seen shorter and slimmer handles on 240's. But because the blade is quite thick and more on the workhorse side it balances great with that handle tho. I love the knife.


----------



## marc4pt0

Danzo said:


> Here’s that pass around markin that was on BST a month or so back. This one was is pretty bad shape, more work than I was willing to put in the time. Daniel O’Malley at EE gave it a full overhaul. Originally 260/58. 248/54 when I received it. And finally lands at 240/53, thin at the edge and convex ground. 5mm at the heel with a wicked taper.
> View attachment 115620
> View attachment 115621



Great seeing this blade still around! I remember when he first sent it, along w/ 2 others, to me a few years back. It arrived from overseas sporting a missing tip. But it was still a badass cutter. It was hard to let go to kickoff the pass around.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

MASASHI Wa Gyuto 240mm SLD Steel blade Chef Knife - the newer flatter profile from AFrames






MASASHI Wa Gyuto 240mm SLD Steel blade Japanese Chef Knife







www.aframestokyo.com





Burnt chestnut handle, everything is rounded, great distal taper, super thin tip and very thin behind the edge -the front half of the edge flexes under my thumbnail 
245 * 57mm and 213g

This this knife is at the top of price/performance curve out of all of the knives I own


----------



## alterwisser




----------



## lotfong

alterwisser said:


>


Stunning blade!!! Jonas got his sh*t together


----------



## CA_cook

Not a new knife, but I just made a saya for it out of some poplar wood I had sitting around in the garage. Takeshi Saji coreless stainless Damascus. A surprisingly great performer on the board as well. Heavy, but precise and effective. And has staid really sharp after some stone work to improve on the out of the box edge


----------



## MowgFace

Arrived this week:

240 Gesshin Ittetsu W#2 Honyaki













240 Yoshikane SLD


----------



## AT5760

I love the look of those birch bark handles @alterwisser ! How do they feel in hand?


----------



## alterwisser

AT5760 said:


> I love the look of those birch bark handles @alterwisser ! How do they feel in hand?



i like it a lot


----------



## danemonji

I have to agree, Steffen's knives are beautiful and the attention to detail is top. Here's another example of his work. The fosilized wood handle (bogwood), which must be couple of thousand years old complements well the twisted damascus pattern.


----------



## zizirex

Hitohira Togashi White 1, coke bottle distal taper.


----------



## preizzo

Little collaboration between kemadi and the awesome Jonas (isasmedjan) big tanks man 

Honyaki integral gyuto 250 mm 

Jonas helped me with the handle ,he fixed a simple piece of olive wood from Sicily (tree was over 200 years old ) bringing out a lot of character and did an awesome job with the bolster too 

I have finished the knife using only bentch stones with a progression of 400 ,1000 ,sintetik aoto , uchi , ohira asagi 


So happy to bring this one with me back in the kitchen soon .


----------



## CA_cook

preizzo said:


> Little collaboration between kemadi and the awesome Jonas (isasmedjan) big tanks man
> Honyaki integral gyuto 250 mm



Oh, this is quite beautiful, simple and sophisticated at the same time. What steel is this?


----------



## preizzo

CA_cook said:


> Oh, this is quite beautiful, simple and sophisticated at the same time. What steel is this?


The steel is u8


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

A 225 x 55 pokey thing in wrought iron clad 52100 from @Illyria 

Wrought iron without lamination flaws, forged geometry with heavy right hand bias, 52100 heat treatment pedigree from Shihan, balanced right in front of pinch at a shade below 230g - will enjoy this one. 













gotta love a nice round butt


----------



## Mikeadunne

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> A 225 x 55 pokey thing in wrought iron clad 52100 from @Illyria
> 
> Wrought iron without lamination flaws, forged geometry with heavy right hand bias, 52100 heat treatment pedigree from Shihan, balanced right in front of pinch at a shade below 230g - will enjoy this one.
> 
> View attachment 115943
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115944
> 
> 
> gotta love a nice round butt
> 
> View attachment 115946


I'll take one of those round butts on a double d version


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Mikeadunne said:


> I'll take one of those round butts on a double d version



Indeed, gotta love the "finishing touch" of a "round butt"

honestly though, octagonal handles will never be the same


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> A 225 x 55 pokey thing in wrought iron clad 52100 from @Illyria
> 
> Wrought iron without lamination flaws, forged geometry with heavy right hand bias, 52100 heat treatment pedigree from Shihan, balanced right in front of pinch at a shade below 230g - will enjoy this one.
> 
> View attachment 115943
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115944
> 
> 
> gotta love a nice round butt
> 
> View attachment 115946



Oh sure... I finally buy a nakiri and you get a pointy knife!  

Looks great!


----------



## BillHanna

Yoshimitsu Fugen White 1 tall nakiri


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> Yoshimitsu Fugen White 1 tall nakiri



Tall! How do you like it?


----------



## BillHanna

Shorter in hand that expected.

(Dat’s whut see zed)

I justopened it an hour ago. I’ll put some work in tomorrow. Balance is 65mm from the ferrule. Cheap handle, but it’s a cheap knife. I’m gonna beat this thing like a rented mule. @nakiriknaifuwaifu knows what I’m talkin’ ‘bout!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> Shorter in hand that expected.
> 
> (Dat’s whut see zed)
> 
> I justopened it an hour ago. I’ll put some work in tomorrow. Balance is 65mm from the ferrule. Cheap handle, but it’s a cheap knife. I’m gonna beat this thing like a rented mule. @nakiriknaifuwaifu knows what I’m talkin’ ‘bout!



I'm a bang-for-your-buck, function over form guy so I dig it.


----------



## pgugger

Zakuri 180 mm B#1 tosagata. Pretty thin, nice blade. Flat profile. Interesting regional Japanese knife and Zakuri brand seems like a good value... better than expected.


----------



## marc4pt0

preizzo said:


> Little collaboration between kemadi and the awesome Jonas (isasmedjan) big tanks man ❤❤
> 
> Honyaki integral gyuto 250 mm
> 
> Jonas helped me with the handle ,he fixed a simple piece of olive wood from Sicily (tree was over 200 years old ) bringing out a lot of character and did an awesome job with the bolster too
> 
> I have finished the knife using only bentch stones with a progression of 400 ,1000 ,sintetik aoto , uchi , ohira asagi
> 
> 
> So happy to bring this one with me back in the kitchen soon .



find myself very much wanting this one


----------



## Pauldoduy

Chamber said:


> The nine. workhorse gyuto
> 225 x 55mm, 263 grams
> Wrought Iron clad Aogami #2
> Double-D wa handle in ancient redgum with copper spacer
> 
> 
> View attachment 115593
> View attachment 115599
> View attachment 115594
> View attachment 115600
> View attachment 115596
> View attachment 115598
> View attachment 115592
> View attachment 115591


So amazing! I really want to get a same one!


----------



## Pauldoduy

Jikko shiroko honyaki gyuto 240mm


----------



## big_adventure

Muteki 200mm funyaki by Taylor, white 1 (of course), acquired from @childermass through BST.

BST thread

The buy process was great as Stephan is a great seller to deal with. This knife had passed through 2 users without sharpening, so it wasn't up to my standards of edge lethality. 10 minutes on the rocks and skins and everything was ready to go. White 1 takes an edge like a dream, as it always does. 

Going through it's first prep, damn, this thing is quite the performer. Potatoes, leeks, zucchini, shallots, garlic, spinach, dill and basil later, everything yielded before the blade as it passed gently and smoothly through any and all materials. The grind is quite thin: 2.5mm spine at the heel, 1.7 mid blade. A consistent 0.8mm 10mm up from the cutting edge. Despite that, food release and stick aren't bad: potato slices and dices stuck like mad, but what can you expect from a polished blade with minimal (though present, especially high on the blade) convexity? Everything else was honestly better than one could expect.


----------



## childermass

IsoJ said:


> Got my first cleaver last week from @preizzo with very nice deal  and been using it in everything . About 220*110 and 427gr, Shirogami 2 sanmai, very thin bte for its size, good release. Fun thing to use and this confirms that having 0 nakiris in the house, is the right choice for me . I am not sure about the maker but I don't actually care .
> 
> 
> View attachment 114980
> 
> 
> *One obligatory patina shot*
> View attachment 114981


Wow, really nice!
If you ever going to throw that one out in the wild again I’ll be there to catch it


----------



## timebard

Ashi Ginga sujihiki via @Nagakin with a very nice Cody Paul cocobolo handle... and the walnut cutting board my better half got me as a late xmas gift.


----------



## RockyBasel

278 mm
58 mm heel
260 gm
1.2562
Swedish Smide

Dream cutter - amazing performance. Thanks @alterwisser for introducing me to Marius


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

RockyBasel said:


> 278 mm
> 58 mm heel
> 260 gm
> 1.2562
> Swedish Smide
> 
> Dream cutter - amazing performance. Thanks @alterwisser for introducing me to Marius
> 
> View attachment 116072
> View attachment 116073
> View attachment 116074


His stuff is so damn nice to look at too. Looker and a fighter.... what more could you want?


----------



## killerloop

ragz said:


> Dec 2020 batch on k&s. Saw someone else post some pics of one and I knew immediately that was the mazaki I wanted.View attachment 112554
> View attachment 112555
> View attachment 112556


Nice mate, any pics of the blade edge against a flat surface?


----------



## Barashka

3 additions in the last two months. It's been a busy 2021.
- CCK KF 1912 small stainless cleaver .. because I had a terrible itch to play with something new. It's pretty great for the price, somehow food release still ok-ish, considering it's big and flat. Infinite scoop power.
- JCK single bevel 240 gyuto in Ginsan .. because I always wanted one and finally said screw the logic, and got it. Pretty amazing on meat and fish.
- CJA 255mm x 65mm Nitor-V extra-heavy .. that I ordered a long time ago and received now (see various threads about it). Though, since new years the process of customization etc has been great. This being my best knife it easily gets stellar marks in performance and spectacular f&f. This is also the thicc-est knife I have, though only slight wedging on carrots, and a pretty laser tip. Authoritarian af. This has been my end game for some time and I'm giddy with excitement.

The trio:





The trio x2:





CJA beauty:





CJA choil:





JCK Single bevel choil:





CCK Choil:


----------



## panda

MowgFace said:


> Arrived this week:
> 
> 240 Yoshikane SLD
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115816
> View attachment 115817
> View attachment 115818


yoshi dammy is so prety. wish they offered skd version.


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> 278 mm
> 58 mm heel
> 260 gm
> 1.2562
> Swedish Smide
> 
> Dream cutter - amazing performance. Thanks @alterwisser for introducing me to Marius
> 
> View attachment 116072
> View attachment 116073
> View attachment 116074



any time! I’m slowly running out of makers to recommend ...


----------



## Jason183

big_adventure said:


> Muteki 200mm funyaki by Taylor, white 1 (of course), acquired from @childermass through BST.
> 
> BST thread
> 
> The buy process was great as Stephan is a great seller to deal with. This knife had passed through 2 users without sharpening, so it wasn't up to my standards of edge lethality. 10 minutes on the rocks and skins and everything was ready to go. White 1 takes an edge like a dream, as it always does.
> 
> Going through it's first prep, damn, this thing is quite the performer. Potatoes, leeks, zucchini, shallots, garlic, spinach, dill and basil later, everything yielded before the blade as it passed gently and smoothly through any and all materials. The grind is quite thin: 2.5mm spine at the heel, 1.7 mid blade. A consistent 0.8mm 10mm up from the cutting edge. Despite that, food release and stick aren't bad: potato slices and dices stuck like mad, but what can you expect from a polished blade with minimal (though present, especially high on the blade) convexity? Everything else was honestly better than one could expect.
> 
> View attachment 116035
> 
> View attachment 116036
> View attachment 116037


The heat treat on Carter’s white 1 laminated steel knives is really good, I have a 240mm Apprentice slicer, despite it’s laser thin edge, the edge retention is 2x better than my other lasers, also feels tougher, the OOTB edge not very good, but you really need a good sharpening to bring out the potential.


----------



## big_adventure

Jason183 said:


> The heat treat on Carter’s white 1 laminated steel knives is really good, I have a 240mm Apprentice slicer, despite it’s laser thin edge, the edge retention is 2x better than my other lasers, also feels tougher, the OOTB edge not very good, but you really need a good sharpening to bring out the potential.



Yup, that's what I've heard on Carter's HT. I'm pretty happy - two more meals prepped using just that, including a bit of a slice-off compared my Sukenari k-tip (which is my go-to stainless-ish knife), and it's performed admirably. I never tried the OOTB edge - it was used when it got to me, and I'm a bit compulsive on my edges at this point, so it needed sharpening directly, but it's holding the edge great so far. For a laser-y edge, it doesn't feel fragile or anything, and it's definitely incredibly nimble. Only downside is some things stick, but even that isn't terrible - just sub-optimal.


----------



## Brian Weekley

One of the interesting aspects of Carter’s work is that (unless things have changed recently) Carter heat treats by using the colour of the steel and his eyes ... rather than a dial an oven where you just dial a temperature for heat treatment ... as is probably used by most western knife smiths. I’ve wondered whether heating steel in a carbon rich flame from burning coke yields different results than the “cleaner” heat of an electric or natural gas flame. One of the first “Japanese” style knives I acquired was Carter’s “Perfect Kitchen Knife”. I’ve used it a lot and am constantly amazed at how well it takes and keeps an edge. At that time I believe Carter was forging with a blue steel core and mild iron cladding.


----------



## Krouton

Hitohira Kikuchiyo Ren 240mm from Carbon. Took a picture of the ferrule because I appreciate that they lined up the stripe in the horn with the spine of the knife.


----------



## Hamesjo

crocca86 said:


> The Ku finish on the blade is really smooth, spine and choil are ease as well.
> Will report on performance when back at work



Any initial thoughts on the performance ? Their knives look beautifully finished, does anyone have any insight on who the smith and sharpener might be ?


----------



## DitmasPork

Left deba! 165mm Yoshikane, suminagashi.


----------



## tgfencer

DitmasPork said:


> Left deba! 165mm Yoshikane, suminagashi.
> 
> View attachment 116426
> 
> View attachment 116427
> 
> View attachment 116428
> 
> View attachment 116430



Always surprised that these hang around in stock at places. Yoshi damascus is every bit as nice as Shigefusa in my opinion.


----------



## DitmasPork

tgfencer said:


> Always surprised that these hang around in stock at places. Yoshi damascus is every bit as nice as Shigefusa in my opinion.


Cheers! Yeah, I remember seeing it on the site at least a couple of years ago, finally pulled the trigger. Craftsmanship is stellar.


----------



## MowgFace

Haha that’s what I thought about the SLD Dammy Gyuto I got. I swear I have been looking for years. Every time I’m ready to buy (@EE, Bernal) no one has it. This time it was just sitting there and waiting for my money.


----------



## DitmasPork

MowgFace said:


> Haha that’s what I thought about the SLD Dammy Gyuto I got. I swear I have been looking for years. Every time I’m ready to buy (@EE, Bernal) no one has it. This time it was just sitting there and waiting for my money.



There're a lot of fashionable, sought after makers, who's knives sell out in a second, many worth the chase. However, there's a real joy of buying a gem that's just been languishing away on the shelf in plain sight.


----------



## tgfencer

Not a new knife, but just to add some Yoshi love.


----------



## DitmasPork

tgfencer said:


> View attachment 116435
> View attachment 116436
> View attachment 116437
> 
> 
> Not a new knife, but just to add some Yoshi love.


The deba I got is my only dammy, think I'm a convert now. Gorgeous Yoshi you got.


----------



## tgfencer

DitmasPork said:


> The deba I got is my only dammy, think I'm a convert now. Gorgeous Yoshi you got.



Yeah, still pretty despite my first edition Iphone SE's crappy camera. Good luck with the hunt, they're rarer birds than most.


----------



## MowgFace

tgfencer said:


> View attachment 116435
> View attachment 116436
> View attachment 116437
> 
> 
> Not a new knife, but just to add some Yoshi love.



The illustrious V2 Dammy???


----------



## DitmasPork

tgfencer said:


> Yeah, still pretty despite my first edition Iphone SE's crappy camera. Good luck with the hunt, they're rarer birds than most.


Heard that they don't make them anymore?


----------



## tgfencer

DitmasPork said:


> Heard that they don't make them anymore?



Don't think so. iIt's 5+ years old. Survived farm life too, although its slowly dying on me as buttons stop working. Probably need to to replace it, but I kinda hate buying new tech while the old stuff is still breathing.


----------



## big_adventure

Picked up this stunning 240mm Hitohira Togashi honyaki gyuto in shirogami 1 from @preizzo on BTS. The buy was easy: Matteo is perfect to deal with. Once the Swedish and French posts decided to work, it finally arrived.

Original BST thread

Photos of the knife before use: the polish, fit and finish are off the charts. The grind is quite thin (185g with handle installed for a 240mm), but with good, perfectly smooth convexity on both faces of the blade. 52mm high at the heel, the edge is 230mm long. 














And because no knives are drawer/wall queens at my house, it was used immediately (well, once I'd installed the handle, which had been removed for polishing). It glides through everything. Cutting performance is exceptional. Food release on the things I prepared was completely fluid. Feel in the hand and on the board are incredible. This is a work of art and cuts like one.

Here's what it looks like after a prep of onions, tomatoes, potatoes and herbs.






I love it, my first honyaki.


----------



## preizzo

big_adventure said:


> Picked up this stunning 240mm Hitohira Togashi honyaki gyuto in shirogami 1 from @preizzo on BTS. The buy was easy: Matteo is perfect to deal with. Once the Swedish and French posts decided to work, it finally arrived.
> 
> Original BST thread
> 
> Photos of the knife before use: the polish, fit and finish are off the charts. The grind is quite thin (185g with handle installed for a 240mm), but with good, perfectly smooth convexity on both faces of the blade. 52mm high at the heel, the edge is 230mm long.
> 
> View attachment 116474
> 
> 
> View attachment 116475
> View attachment 116476
> 
> 
> And because no knives are drawer/wall queens at my house, it was used immediately (well, once I'd installed the handle, which had been removed for polishing). It glides through everything. Cutting performance is exceptional. Food release on the things I prepared was completely fluid. Feel in the hand and on the board are incredible. This is a work of art and cuts like one.
> 
> Here's what it looks like after a prep of onions, tomatoes, potatoes and herbs.
> 
> View attachment 116477
> 
> 
> I love it, my first honyaki.


Happy you use it and happy to see it used ,Darmian is a very good pro when comes to poolish blades


----------



## Checkpure

big_adventure said:


> Picked up this stunning 240mm Hitohira Togashi honyaki gyuto in shirogami 1 from @preizzo on BTS. The buy was easy: Matteo is perfect to deal with. Once the Swedish and French posts decided to work, it finally arrived.
> 
> Original BST thread
> 
> Photos of the knife before use: the polish, fit and finish are off the charts. The grind is quite thin (185g with handle installed for a 240mm), but with good, perfectly smooth convexity on both faces of the blade. 52mm high at the heel, the edge is 230mm long.
> 
> View attachment 116474
> 
> 
> View attachment 116475
> View attachment 116476
> 
> 
> And because no knives are drawer/wall queens at my house, it was used immediately (well, once I'd installed the handle, which had been removed for polishing). It glides through everything. Cutting performance is exceptional. Food release on the things I prepared was completely fluid. Feel in the hand and on the board are incredible. This is a work of art and cuts like one.
> 
> Here's what it looks like after a prep of onions, tomatoes, potatoes and herbs.
> 
> View attachment 116477
> 
> 
> I love it, my first honyaki.


Yea that blade is insanely nice.


----------



## ian

DitmasPork said:


> The deba I got is my only dammy, think I'm a convert now. Gorgeous Yoshi you got.





tgfencer said:


> Yeah, still pretty despite my first edition Iphone SE's crappy camera. Good luck with the hunt, they're rarer birds than most.





DitmasPork said:


> Heard that they don't make them anymore?





tgfencer said:


> Don't think so. iIt's 5+ years old. Survived farm life too, although its slowly dying on me as buttons stop working. Probably need to to replace it, but I kinda hate buying new tech while the old stuff is still breathing.



I was really confused for a minute, but now I'm just disappointed that Yoshi damascus doesn't have buttons, which would have been awesome.


----------



## tgfencer

ian said:


> I was really confused for a minute, but now I'm just disappointed that Yoshi damascus doesn't have buttons, which would have been awesome.



Haha. Wow. I was quite busy at work today apparently, totally missed that.

But in answer to the real question, I don't know about whether new Yoshi damascus are stil being made. Old Iphone SE are definitely not. All bases covered.


----------



## Corradobrit1

tgfencer said:


> Haha. Wow. I was quite busy at work today apparently, totally missed that.
> 
> But in answer to the real question, I don't know about whether new Yoshi damascus are stil being made. Old Iphone SE are definitely not. All bases covered.


Nothing wrong with an oldy but goody iPhone SE. Been using one for the past 5 years. The form factor is perfect. Glad to see Apple finally acknowledging that fact with their new 5G iPhone12 mini


----------



## Koop

A 180mm Bunka arrived today. It's a JCK Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan white #1 series - it's no secret that TF is the OEM supplier of this line. It's basically a TF Nashiji with decent pakka wood scales.








I have a petty from this line and love it. Shipping from JCK was 2 days to Mesa, Arizona USA!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Tsunehisa G3 migaki nakiri.
















I suck at these choil shots...






And yes, when I saw the "Out For Delivery" notice, I did suddenly change my dinner plans to require peppers and onions.


----------



## adam92

DitmasPork said:


> Left deba! 165mm Yoshikane, suminagashi.
> 
> View attachment 116426
> 
> View attachment 116427
> 
> View attachment 116428
> 
> View attachment 116430


May I know where did you get the knife? Handle looks nice.


----------



## DitmasPork

adam92 said:


> May I know where did you get the knife? Handle looks nice.


Cheers! Got it from Epic Edge. Yeah, I dig the handle.


----------



## adam92

adam92 said:


> May I know where did you get the knife? Handle looks nice.


I found it, v2 steel, HRC 63 edge retention must be nice. haven't try v2 steel before, the choil shoot looks quite thin compare with my hide deba blue one steel.


----------



## 4wa1l

Ashi Ginga 240 mm White #2 gyuto


----------



## panda

tgfencer said:


> View attachment 116435
> View attachment 116436
> View attachment 116437
> 
> 
> Not a new knife, but just to add some Yoshi love.


V2?


----------



## tgfencer

panda said:


> V2?



Yes. The old tamamoku line.


----------



## JayS20

So I finally got my *JJTritz*
Steel: TNT666 with butter-iron clad
244mm x 58mm
236g
Nice distal taper also tapers along the edge like I wished for
Spine: 5,23mm to 1cm before tip: 0,89mm
Handle: Rokkaku form
Amboina, bronze spacer and boxwood


----------



## Jason183

Konosuke YS-M


----------



## MrHiggins

Arrived from Singapore today: Togashi Blue 2 240. I was looking for a monster, and I think this will fit the bill. 235x53 and 239gr. The handle is an atrocity, unfortunately.


----------



## 0x0x

RockyBasel said:


> 278 mm
> 58 mm heel
> 260 gm
> 1.2562
> Swedish Smide
> 
> Dream cutter - amazing performance. Thanks @alterwisser for introducing me to Marius



Marius has a quite stunning style.
Is this a custom or is it second hand you've got there?


----------



## RickyLA

Jason183 said:


> Konosuke YS-M
> View attachment 116573


Beautiful knife! Do you happen to know the difference between YS and YS-M?


----------



## Jason183

RickyLA said:


> Beautiful knife! Do you happen to know the difference between YS and YS-M?


YS-M is darker finish I believe, the rest is the same


----------



## Duukt

Jason183 said:


> YS-M is darker finish I believe, the rest is the same


Is that a 240? I thought they only came in 210s but it looks longer.


----------



## RickyLA

Jason183 said:


> YS-M is darker finish I believe, the rest is the same


I see, thanks!


----------



## Jason183

Duukt said:


> Is that a 240? I thought they only came in 210s but it looks longer.


Yes 240mm, i haven’t measured it yet, looks like around 245mm to me.


----------



## wombat

Jason183 said:


> Konosuke YS-M


Really like the look of this one. How are the weight and the spine width, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jason183

wombat said:


> Really like the look of this one. How are the weight and the spine width, if you don't mind me asking?


I can measure it tonight, it feels more lighter and thinner, taller overall than the other W2 Yoshikane I had long time ago.


----------



## Chang

The recent Xerxes from BST....absolutely insane...my camera can’t capture the insane banding present in the cladding.

262x58
264g


----------



## McMan

Chang said:


> View attachment 116664
> View attachment 116666
> View attachment 116667
> View attachment 116668
> 
> 
> The recent Xerxes from BST....absolutely insane...my camera can’t capture the insane banding present in the cladding.
> 
> 262x58
> 264g


GEEZ--that profile's beautiful!


----------



## wombat

Jason183 said:


> I can measure it tonight, it feels more lighter and thinner, taller overall than the other W2 Yoshikane I had long time ago.


Thanks!


----------



## ExistentialHero

Chang said:


> View attachment 116664
> View attachment 116666
> View attachment 116667
> View attachment 116668
> 
> 
> The recent Xerxes from BST....absolutely insane...my camera can’t capture the insane banding present in the cladding.
> 
> 262x58
> 264g
> 
> View attachment 116669


Niiiiiice! I was a few slots behind you in line on this one, I think


----------



## Jason183

wombat said:


> Really like the look of this one. How are the weight and the spine width, if you don't mind me asking?


Ok, here’s the measurements
Edge length 245mm
Spine above the heel 3.17
Spine in the middle 1.8
49mm tall at the heel

side by side comparison with 258mm Hd2 and 275mm Kochi


----------



## wombat

That's great, thank you for taking the trouble to do that!


----------



## MrHiggins

Chang said:


> View attachment 116664
> View attachment 116666
> View attachment 116667
> View attachment 116668
> 
> 
> The recent Xerxes from BST....absolutely insane...my camera can’t capture the insane banding present in the cladding.
> 
> 262x58
> 264g
> 
> View attachment 116669


Damn that's nice.


----------



## RockyBasel

0x0x said:


> Marius has a quite stunning style.
> Is this a custom or is it second hand you've got there?


Not a custom, just got it from his web-site a few weeks ago


----------



## FishmanDE

The 3 to the left weren’t new, but the sayas are! The two on the right are the newest additions. In order left to right:

Gihei B2 240mm gyuto
Mazaki KU W2 275mm sujihiki
Takeda NAS AS 170mm gyuto
Kaisō monocarbon 185mm kogetsu
Mazaki Coal quenched Migaki W2 240mm gyuto

Worth mentioning for anyone looking to get work done, the goketsu handle and saya were made by kaisō. All other sayas and first and last handles were made by custom chop shop.


----------



## Ben.G.

My new workhorse!
Yoshikazu Tanaka 240 gyuto
Aogami Super
Weight: 222g







This is my dream knife. I love the profile. Feels more European than Japanese which is what I am used to. I originally wanted a Mazaki, but they are difficult to get in Canada, and since he changed the profile, I didn’t think it was worth ordering internationally. I consider this an upgrade to the Mazaki with the steel type anyway.


----------



## o_in_nyc

Looks cool. If you dislike the handle I recommend replacing it with a custom one by Jody Hale/ Pie Cutlery. I had him make an oversized, dyed burl, live edge handle to my specific measurements and it's incredible. Like putting on shoes that fit for the first time... easy to find him on Instagram.


----------



## jonnachang

240 mm Gyuto in 1.35Cr3 monosteel with Nashiji Kurouchi finish and ebonized black walnut handle and saya by Simon Maillet in Sheffield England...Gorgeous!


----------



## bahamaroot

These pictures suck but...

Konosuke B#2 Damascus FM Fujiyama 240mm Gyuto


----------



## Repjapsteel

bahamaroot said:


> These pictures suck but...
> 
> Konosuke B#2 Damascus FM Fujiyama 240mm Gyuto


so you're the one who got this of cktg lol


----------



## Bear

It was sold the moment it went up.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Repjapsteel said:


> so you're the one who got this of cktg lol


Glad he got it, because I was waiting to spend $ I don't have...


----------



## Bigbbaillie

Ben.G. said:


> My new workhorse!
> Yoshikazu Tanaka 240 gyuto
> Aogami Super
> Weight: 222g
> View attachment 116736
> View attachment 116737
> 
> This is my dream knife. I love the profile. Feels more European than Japanese which is what I am used to. I originally wanted a Mazaki, but they are difficult to get in Canada, and since he changed the profile, I didn’t think it was worth ordering internationally. I consider this an upgrade to the Mazaki with the steel type anyway.


Dang, the taper on this thing must be pretty impressive to only be 222g. That choil shot makes it look thiiicccc. Looks like a beast.


----------



## MrHiggins

Ben.G. said:


> My new workhorse!
> Yoshikazu Tanaka 240 gyuto
> Aogami Super
> Weight: 222g
> View attachment 116736
> View attachment 116737
> 
> This is my dream knife. I love the profile. Feels more European than Japanese which is what I am used to. I originally wanted a Mazaki, but they are difficult to get in Canada, and since he changed the profile, I didn’t think it was worth ordering internationally. I consider this an upgrade to the Mazaki with the steel type anyway.



That looks amazing. Is it iron or stainless clad? Where did you get it?


----------



## Chang

Ben.G. said:


> My new workhorse!
> Yoshikazu Tanaka 240 gyuto
> Aogami Super
> Weight: 222g
> View attachment 116736
> View attachment 116737
> 
> This is my dream knife. I love the profile. Feels more European than Japanese which is what I am used to. I originally wanted a Mazaki, but they are difficult to get in Canada, and since he changed the profile, I didn’t think it was worth ordering internationally. I consider this an upgrade to the Mazaki with the steel type anyway.



damn that’s hoooot


----------



## nyc

Hi Everyone. This arrived yesterday. 270mm Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Sujihiki. Actual: 274mm x 42mm. Weight: 293gm. An absolute beast. Truly a treasured family sword.


----------



## drsmp

Yoshikane SLD Black Damascus 240 Gyuto with Ironwood handle by Gary (at exotic_blanks on IG )


----------



## Ben.G.

o_in_nyc said:


> Looks cool. If you dislike the handle I recommend replacing it with a custom one by Jody Hale/ Pie Cutlery. I had him make an oversized, dyed burl, live edge handle to my specific measurements and it's incredible. Like putting on shoes that fit for the first time... easy to find him on Instagram.


I am happy with the handle for now, but thank you for the recommendation.


Bigbbaillie said:


> Dang, the taper on this thing must be pretty impressive to only be 222g. That choil shot makes it look thiiicccc. Looks like a beast.


She is thicc.  Very beastly. It has minimal distal taper, but the wide bevel grind is nice, making it thin near the tip.


MrHiggins said:


> That looks amazing. Is it iron or stainless clad? Where did you get it?


Iron clad. Getting some patina already. I bought it from thecooksedge.com It is the only place I have seen a Y.Tanaka with AS steel.


Chang said:


> damn that’s hoooot


Thank you. I think so too.


----------



## drsmp

Side by side of Yoshikanes - slightly different profiles and etching/Damascus.


----------



## Alder26

nyc said:


> Hi Everyone. This arrived yesterday. 270mm Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Sujihiki. Actual: 274mm x 42mm. Weight: 293gm. An absolute beast. Truly a treasured family sword.
> View attachment 116868
> 
> View attachment 116869


I often don't like the way TF Sujihiki profiles look, but this looks just about perfect.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Ben.G. said:


> My new workhorse!
> Yoshikazu Tanaka 240 gyuto
> Aogami Super
> Weight: 222g
> View attachment 116736
> View attachment 116737
> 
> This is my dream knife. I love the profile. Feels more European than Japanese which is what I am used to. I originally wanted a Mazaki, but they are difficult to get in Canada, and since he changed the profile, I didn’t think it was worth ordering internationally. I consider this an upgrade to the Mazaki with the steel type anyway.


I had a mazaki then sold it in favor of a Y Tanaka and have zero regrets. Mine is a lighter rendition though... so I’m kinda jealous of the weight yours is. His heat treat is just insanely good.


----------



## tostadas

Ben.G. said:


> My new workhorse!
> Yoshikazu Tanaka 240 gyuto
> Aogami Super
> Weight: 222g
> View attachment 116736
> View attachment 116737
> 
> This is my dream knife. I love the profile. Feels more European than Japanese which is what I am used to. I originally wanted a Mazaki, but they are difficult to get in Canada, and since he changed the profile, I didn’t think it was worth ordering internationally. I consider this an upgrade to the Mazaki with the steel type anyway.


Where did you get a Y Tanaka in AS?

edit: nvm, I just read your post above


----------



## Checkpure

Konosuke 270 FM Blue 2
I have gotten a bunch of other stuff lately but haven't posted it up. This thing came so thin behind the edge, won't need to thin this down for a long time. Something has to go now to make room.


----------



## Bear

Checkpure said:


> Konosuke 270 FM Blue 2
> I have gotten a bunch of other stuff lately but haven't posted it up. This thing came so thin behind the edge, won't need to thin this down for a long time. Something has to go now to make room.View attachment 116894
> 
> View attachment 116895


Have you tried it? mine just came an hour ago, not your mamas Fujiyama, tall thin beast, way different that my previous Fugi's!


----------



## Checkpure

Bear said:


> Have you tried it? mine just came an hour ago, not your mamas Fujiyama, tall thin beast, way different that my previous Fugi's!


I have! Tall thin beast (add sexy) is a perfect description. Did some light veggie prep for lunch but need to put it through the paces this week. So far fantastic. Going to see how it stacks up against the Jiro's I have coming in.


----------



## drsmp

Crazy story on this saya - My friend Roy purchased the knife/saya directly from Haburn years ago. After a while the saya warped and was unusable. I’d guess the coastal humidity in NZ was the cause. Roy sent it back to Ian , but it couldn’t be repaired so back to NZ. Roy knew I liked Haburns and gave me a great price on the knife. He was nice enough to also send the two pieces of tweaked saya so I could repurpose as scales for some western handles. After the saya sat in my pantry for a while it magically autocorrected , so I glued up the globe trotting saya then a quick buff and polish with axe wax - good as new.


----------



## RockyBasel

Checkpure said:


> I have! Tall thin beast (add sexy) is a perfect description. Did some light veggie prep for lunch but need to put it through the paces this week. So far fantastic. Going to see how it stacks up against the Jiro's I have coming in.


Is it me, but the Jiro prices have really shot up. I saw the Yo Jiro on sale at Tosho for almost 1K.

going back on topic - I got the 270 FM a few weeks ago,and it’s an amazing performer.Boy does it patina fast!


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> Is it me, but the Jiro prices have really shot up. I saw the Yo Jiro on sale at Tosho for almost 1K.
> 
> going back on topic - I got the 270 FM a few weeks ago,and it’s an amazing performer.Boy does it patina fast!


Wasn't that a 270? US$950 seems in line with the current prices for the 240.


----------



## Checkpure

RockyBasel said:


> Is it me, but the Jiro prices have really shot up. I saw the Yo Jiro on sale at Tosho for almost 1K.
> 
> going back on topic - I got the 270 FM a few weeks ago,and it’s an amazing performer.Boy does it patina fast!


They have gone up I believe. You can scroll back on Hitohira and see the historic prices for each numbered knife. Not much of an increase I think. I bought that one on Tosho also =X. Just got it an hour ago DHL (ordered it yesterday) amazing delivery time. This is the knife that hit me smack in the heart, and performed so much better than I expected on the board. Just made up some carrot and celery as a snack to try it out and I'm in love. I have a 240 coming from a forum member which can't be as nice as this but we'll see. 

I can't believe how well balanced this thing is. I'll be a buyer for these in every flavor if I can click fast enough.


----------



## Checkpure

Corradobrit1 said:


> Wasn't that a 270? US$950 seems in line with the current prices for the 240.


And yes it was a 270, worked out to 948 I think with the exchange rate.


----------



## Checkpure

RockyBasel said:


> Is it me, but the Jiro prices have really shot up. I saw the Yo Jiro on sale at Tosho for almost 1K.
> 
> going back on topic - I got the 270 FM a few weeks ago,and it’s an amazing performer.Boy does it patina fast!


The 270 FM is definitely a laser with absolutely perfect fit and finish. Chamfered spine all the way to the tip. Perfectly beveled choil thats pleasant to the touch. I did notice the balance point is a few inches into the blade and the knife is a tad too thin behind the edge. The balance point can be rectified with a heavier handle and after a few sharpening sessions the edge should be the right thickness (little too much flex currently under a finger nail).


----------



## captaincaed

Don't know if I've posted any knives here before. Here are a couple recent favorites.


----------



## captaincaed

And a couple old classics.


----------



## tgfencer

Checkpure said:


> I have! Tall thin beast (add sexy) is a perfect description. Did some light veggie prep for lunch but need to put it through the paces this week. So far fantastic. Going to see how it stacks up against the Jiro's I have coming in.



I really like the new Fuji's. The extra height works really well for me and adds a bit of weight, making the thinness of the edge even more effective.


----------



## @ftermath

captaincaed said:


> And a couple old classics.
> View attachment 116995


Is the gyuto a Blazen? From the looks of the handle, it’s something else. Nice blade profile.


----------



## McMan

captaincaed said:


> Don't know if I've posted any knives here before. Here are a couple recent favorites.
> View attachment 116994


I'm liking the profile on the bottom one. Maker?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

captaincaed said:


> Don't know if I've posted any knives here before. Here are a couple recent favorites.
> View attachment 116994



Well now you just can't come strolling in and post beauties like that without telling us about them!


----------



## Checkpure

tgfencer said:


> I really like the new Fuji's. The extra height works really well for me and adds a bit of weight, making the thinness of the edge even more effective.


I think you're spot on there. The weight, height, and balance point as a result being forward first really enhances the way it ghosts through stuff. Sadly I don't know if this is going to work out for me because of that. We'll see!


----------



## Helicon

@ftermath said:


> Is the gyuto a Blazen? From the looks of the handle, it’s something else. Nice blade profile.


Pretty sure that's a Hiromoto AS 210 gyuto.


----------



## captaincaed

@ftermath said:


> Is the gyuto a Blazen? From the looks of the handle, it’s something else. Nice blade profile.


These are both Ryusen, I don't know the line for the small gyuto, but it's a HAP40 blade, sort of a one-off I think. The grind is really sweet too. Doesn't look like much, but it moves through food well and gets used an awful lot for petty little home tasks.


----------



## captaincaed

Helicon said:


> Pretty sure that's a Hiromoto AS 210 gyuto.


Nope. Ryusen 180 HAP40


----------



## captaincaed

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Well now you just can't come strolling in and post beauties like that without telling us about them!


Alexander Bazes. Superlight 88 and 114g, with padauk handles. Within that trim section, asymmetric right hand grinds and forged hollows, and pretty stellar food release.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

captaincaed said:


> Alexander Bazes. Superlight 88 and 114g, with padauk handles. Within that trim section, asymmetric right hand grinds and forged hollows, and pretty stellar food release.



Very, very nice.


----------



## captaincaed

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Very, very nice.


If you make it out my way, you'll have to try one out.


----------



## Brian Weekley

You can’t be around KKF without running across lovers and haters of TF’s knives. For me this meant that I had to find out for myself. I started by buying a Morihei fine finish version, had a very positive first impression and decided to add to my collection. TF’s don’t seem to come up on BST very often but I did manage to pick up a pair of Maboroshi gyutos on BST. As seems to be the norm these days, the pair fell into a USPS black hole. When I was resigned to an insurance claim I kept looking and found a Maboroshi 210 gyuto that I picked up from Mikeadunne on BST. Mike had sent it out for some work so I was interested in how the corrected version performed. With an edge length of 212mm, a heel depth of 51mm and a weight of 202gms the knife is a definite mid weight. It arrived after a couple of weeks and was delivered blistering sharp.

Here’s a few pics ...





















The grand kids were over for a family dinner today so I knew I was going to prep some veggies for their favourite dish. A great chance to use my new Mab for a welcome to the family dinner.

A few more pics ...





















One thing is for sure ... this baby can cut!!! It simply wasted the russet potatoes, sweet potato and sweet carrots. It easily handled a half dozen other products but I can’t show you pics of that because of the 10 pic limit on KKF. As luck would have it the pair of Mabs I originally purchased showed up including an identical NIB 210 Gyuto completely stock. I have a couple of meals planned for those knives so I’ll get a chance to really judge the stock cutting ability of the Mab against the modified version.

It looks like it’s going to be a TF few months as I get to know these knives. ... Now I just need to round up a TF Denka Gyuto to round out the experience.

Stay tuned.


----------



## juice

I still just love the finger notch, even though it's TFTFTF lottery


----------



## panda

mac pro bread.


----------



## chefwp

looky what arrived on my doorstoop today! That is really nice because today at work it was a lot Mondayier than the usual Monday BS, so this makes up for it a little. Hitohira 180mm








I don't think I'm a half bad photographer, but one thing is for certain is I struggle to take a clear choil shot.


----------



## outofgamut

panda said:


> View attachment 117304
> 
> mac pro bread.



I’ve had one of these for well over 10 years. Terrific knife! The first few times I cut crusty bread with it I couldn’t stop smiling. It’s still in use but I don’t eat that much bread nowadays and - sadly - it is no longer that sharp.

Enjoy!


----------



## RockyBasel

Two new additions...

54x246
230 gm
My first WH gyuto by this maker

Super big thanks to @thebradleycrew for helping me get this. Would not be possible without your help Jamie


----------



## RockyBasel

And another beauty...
Historical knife - wrought iron from the 1700’s and wood handle from 1300
1.2562 high performance steel
Amazing box made by Jannis’ carpenter friend
58x260
276 gm

This one is quite special indeed


----------



## Kgp

I’ve got a favor to ask. Would it be possible for everyone to post the maker of the knives they show here? Most do, but it contributes to my inferiority complex to not recognize these beautiful tools. Still learning!


----------



## Barmoley

RockyBasel said:


> And another beauty...
> Historical knife - wrought iron from the 1700’s and wood handle from 1300
> 1.2562 high performance steel
> Amazing box made by Jannis’ carpenter friend
> 58x260
> 276 gm
> 
> This one is quite special indeed
> 
> View attachment 117341
> View attachment 117342
> View attachment 117343


That’s a beauty. Jannis makes such cool knives.


----------



## RockyBasel

Barmoley said:


> That’s a beauty. Jannis makes such cool knives.


Thanks- my first a Jannis knife - hopefully not my last!


----------



## andrewsa

Picked up this Kagekiyo 240mm in White2 off BST recently. Thanks to @wombat 

Having owned another knife forged by Nakagawa I felt quite hard pressed to pass this up. The sharpen ability of his White2 is superb with burrs forming in seconds.


----------



## RockyBasel

Kgp said:


> I’ve got a favor to ask. Would it be possible for everyone to post the maker of the knives they show here? Most do, but it contributes to my inferiority complex to not recognize these beautiful tools. Still learning!


I had the same complex as I am a relatively néw member / but I always asked like you, and soon I learned now I am giving back

the first knife is a Kiyoshi Kato (Y Fujiwara) WH Gyuto - considered a unicorn knife by my standards

the second one is a Xerses - made by the inimitable Jannis Scholz


----------



## wombat

andrewsa said:


> Picked up this Kagekiyo 240mm in White2 off BST recently. Thanks to @wombat
> 
> Having owned another knife forged by Nakagawa I felt quite hard pressed to pass this up. The sharpen ability of his White2 is superb with burrs forming in seconds.
> View attachment 117346


Glad it found a new home, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## M1k3

Kgp said:


> I’ve got a favor to ask. Would it be possible for everyone to post the maker of the knives they show here? Most do, but it contributes to my inferiority complex to not recognize these beautiful tools. Still learning!


It's a Mazaki! @ian


----------



## madmotts

Konosuke Fujiyama b2 ~240
50.5mm tall, 180g, 3.0mm wide over the heel, 2.5 mid pt 











funayuki shape (bottom) compared to “standard ”gyuto (top). Lower tip and longer


----------



## Jason183

madmotts said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama b2 ~240
> 50.5mm tall, 180g, 3.0mm wide over the heel, 2.5 mid pt
> 
> View attachment 117356
> 
> 
> View attachment 117357
> 
> 
> funayuki shape (bottom) compared to “standard ”gyuto (top). Lower tip and longer
> View attachment 117358


LMK in the future if you decide to resell I’m no longer interested in full reactive carbon, but if I have to own one, this KS Fujiyama is what I’m looking for


----------



## captaincaed

Brian Weekley said:


> A few more pics ...


That carrot is a mutant.


----------



## Brian Weekley

captaincaed said:


> That carrot is a mutant.


Asian sweet carrot ... don’t know if that is the correct name but you should be able to find them in any grocery store that caters to the Asian community. Perfect for casserole’s.


----------



## chefwp

M1k3 said:


> It's a Mazaki! @ian


whoops, fixed, sorry


----------



## captaincaed

Kochi. I'm thinning the gyuto atm so the finish is a bit different.


----------



## esoo

It was called a petty, but I'd call this a ko-bunka. Chloe Kim Muteki. 143x44, 109g


----------



## Dc2123

270 Kemadi Bulat with custom ergo handle by @birdsfan

^ his western wa’s are the coziest.


----------



## xxxclx

Teeny tiny raquin nakiri 145mm x 50mm 
















Birgersson 221mm tall k-tip


----------



## friz

Please show your Kaiju here, don't be shy.


----------



## daddy yo yo

friz said:


> Please show your Kaiju here, don't be shy.


Uhm... those were on sale 5 hours ago!?!!!


----------



## friz

daddy yo yo said:


> Uhm... those were on sale 5 hours ago!?!!!


I have the strong feeling that these blades were sold locally.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Finally dove into the custom maker pool and I couldn’t be happier with my choice. Rob is one hell of a craftsmen. 260x55mm, 5.2mm out of the handle, about 260 grams, bog oak handle, and wrought iron over 1.2519. 

I’m in love.


----------



## Checkpure

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Finally dove into the custom maker pool and I couldn’t be happier with my choice. Rob is one hell of a craftsmen. 260x55mm, 5.2mm out of the handle, about 260 grams, bog oak handle, and wrought iron over 1.2519.
> 
> I’m in love.


Yea this knife looks incredible. Congrats!


----------



## panda

Dc2123 said:


> 270 Kemadi Bulat with custom ergo handle by @birdsfan
> 
> ^ his western wa’s are the coziest.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 117461
> View attachment 117462
> 
> View attachment 117463


shouldn't this be in the ugly knife thread?


----------



## Dc2123

panda said:


> shouldn't this be in the ugly knife thread?



Don’t insult the Bird’s work. You don’t want to see us when we’re peckish.

If will throw snowballs at Santa.
What’s to stop us from throwing Kemadis at Panda.


----------



## birdsfan

Whoa, whoa, whoa.....Can't we all get along? No murderous rage necessary here! Panda is probably just still grumpy because they took his team's name and didnt come-up with anything better to replace it. And besides....that is a $500+ knife! We don't want it chipped on his helmet!

One of the things that a custom handle (or saya) provides for a knife enthusiast is the ability to project a distinct, creative reflection of their personality. And let's be honest, it draws attention to our prized collection. I am an aging (a bit too rapidly) broken down cook with conservative tastes, so my kit has a lot of beautiful, yet naturally colored handles and saya. Dc2123 is a young man, who is fun, and expressive, and on the wild side. His kit displays a more zesty brightness. To each his own. 

For those of us who use a knife for a living, when it comes right down to it, a handle is the interface to an essential tool. And regardless of how you feel about the colors or material of "The Joker", it feels good in hand, a good and comfortable grip that will that make that knife a prep machine.


----------



## Martyn

My first Toyama finally arrived after one-month wait. 
Toyama Stainless Clad Blue #2 270mm Gyuto. Finally able to try one out after hearing all the nice things about his work. 
Huge monster could hardly fit into its box lol.


----------



## Jville

madmotts said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama b2 ~240
> 50.5mm tall, 180g, 3.0mm wide over the heel, 2.5 mid pt
> 
> View attachment 117356
> 
> 
> View attachment 117357
> 
> 
> funayuki shape (bottom) compared to “standard ”gyuto (top). Lower tip and longer
> Hey does your one have an extremely thin tip with an extremely smooth distal taper. I have one of the older ones and it has those qualities. It is phenomenal and easily my favorite out of the 3 FMs, ive had.
> 
> View attachment 117358





friz said:


> I have the strong feeling that these blades were sold locally.


Sounds about right.


----------



## RockyBasel

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Finally dove into the custom maker pool and I couldn’t be happier with my choice. Rob is one hell of a craftsmen. 260x55mm, 5.2mm out of the handle, about 260 grams, bog oak handle, and wrought iron over 1.2519.
> 
> I’m in love.



Wow! Amazing knife - I did not know he was even taking orders. It is an amazing looking knife - would love to hear more about its performance in due course


----------



## madmotts

Jville said:


> Hey does your one have an extremely thin tip with an extremely smooth distal taper. I have one of the older ones and it has those qualities. It is phenomenal and easily my favorite out of the 3 FMs, ive had.


It's a different animal than my other FM. Heavier, a hint thicker, feels more like a mid weight vs the feather (W1). Love the lower tip.

Here's what i got- the taper goes from 3mm over heel, to 2.5 over the mid to 2.0 around 40mm from the tip. Then things get skinny.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

RockyBasel said:


> Wow! Amazing knife - I did not know he was even taking orders. It is an amazing looking knife - would love to hear more about its performance in due course


I got SUPER lucky to get in his books last year. I am still kinda shocked that he had an opening in July when I started talking to him.


----------



## choochoochop

Malcolm Johnson said:


> I got SUPER lucky to get in his books last year. I am still kinda shocked that he had an opening in July when I started talking to him.


Who's the maker?


----------



## McMan

choochoochop said:


> Who's the maker?


The Nine


----------



## Checkpure

Martyn said:


> My first Toyama finally arrived after one-month wait.
> Toyama Stainless Clad Blue #2 270mm Gyuto. Finally able to try one out after hearing all the nice things about his work.
> Huge monster could hardly fit into its box lol.
> View attachment 117578
> 
> View attachment 117579
> 
> View attachment 117580


How tall is that knife at the heel? God I love tall stout 270's.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

My 'dream' knife suddenly became possible ... can't thank the Maker (Devin) & Steel designer (Dr. Larrin) enough for the amazing collaboration!! Had to post a pic of the gyuto with an (AEB-L) suji that I also recently received just because the pair is perfect for me ... crazy great workmanship ....

A 240 gyuto (with Larrin Thomas's new steel) wearing Mammoth bone on a Western (all by Devin).

Thx go to the Thomas family ...


----------



## friz

MontezumaBoy said:


> My 'dream' knife suddenly became possible ... can't thank the Maker (Devin) & Steel designer (Dr. Larrin) enough for the amazing collaboration!! Had to post a pic of the gyuto with an (AEB-L) suji that I also recently received just because the pair is perfect for me ... crazy great workmanship ....
> 
> A 240 gyuto (with Larrin Thomas's new steel) wearing Mammoth bone on a Western (all by Devin).
> 
> Thx go to the Thomas family ...
> 
> View attachment 117638
> View attachment 117639
> View attachment 117640


Congratulations! It looks very good matey!


----------



## Jville

MontezumaBoy said:


> My 'dream' knife suddenly became possible ... can't thank the Maker (Devin) & Steel designer (Dr. Larrin) enough for the amazing collaboration!! Had to post a pic of the gyuto with an (AEB-L) suji that I also recently received just because the pair is perfect for me ... crazy great workmanship ....
> 
> A 240 gyuto (with Larrin Thomas's new steel) wearing Mammoth bone on a Western (all by Devin).
> 
> Thx go to the Thomas family ...
> 
> View attachment 117638
> View attachment 117639
> View attachment 117640


Wow, i didnt think he was making knives. You must have the hook up, good for you!


----------



## Martyn

Checkpure said:


> How tall is that knife at the heel? God I love tall stout 270's.


height is 59mm - indeed a tall one


----------



## JayS20

I'm organizing a PA with a Croatian maker named Tomislav Sokač.
Brand name: *Radiona Breg*
Radiona means workshop and breg means hill.
His logo is a volcano as a reference to the hill and the Greek god of fire and blacksmithing Hephaistos who is said to have his forge under the volcano Mount Etna.

Got the knife this week
*The knife:*
1.2562 with wrought iron clad from old wagon axle
handle: bog elm with stainless caps, heirloom fit
saya: usually does a transport saya from pine which is a bit thick, rustic
235mm x 57mm
259g


----------



## 0x0x

Hello Kamon


----------



## BillHanna

Yardbirds, beware. Yamashin Shirogami honesuki


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Jville said:


> Wow, i didnt think he was making knives. You must have the hook up, good for you!



FWIW - I feel incredibly lucky (no hook up here) to have this piece / since, quite frankly, I don't know of any other equivalent on this (or any other) forum. Having a Father and son work to create something together that hasn't been done before ... pretty bloody fantastic ...

I am just incredibly happy to see Devin producing knives because he is so bloody talented ... most importantly, and this applies to all makers, I want them to do so in a manner that is also healthy and sufficiently equitable to help them be able to maintain it. My $0.02 not theirs ... nuf said ...


----------



## jonnachang

A 240 mm monosteel gyuto in TWR steel 1.2513 with bog oak handle and saya by Mattias Lundbergs @steelbylundbergs.Outstanding craftsmanship!


----------



## big_adventure

210 wa handled Denka gyuto! Following the discussion on wabi-sabi and such, I ordered a Denka direct from TF.






















First observations...

Service, ordering from TF directly, was magnificent. It was in the mail the day after I ordered it, the tracking was communicated directly. Gaku, who handled the order, sent me a personalized email encouraging me to love the blade, and to approach them directly in case of issues. The packaging was superb - and the box didn't have TF's photo on it!  It was in my hands 4 days after ordering it. Gaku also personalized a letter to me - it's a printed sheet, but he took the time to write some words in French by hand on it. It did come with a TF tea towel. I had to pay some import fees here, but not much: only 41 euros. I haven't explored how they came to that level: that's a tiny amount of money, but I haven't opened up the customs declaration yet.

The blade is 214mm long on the edge, 54.5mm tall at the heel, and weighs 166 grams. I haven't used it yet, but it does look and feel like it will be a spectacular cutter - which of course fits what most people say about Denkas, so that's not really a shock. The OOTB edge is extremely sharp. 

TF wonkiness section: 

1. The blade is straight! That's a good one.

2. The handle is visibly neither centered nor straight. The blade is a millimeter or two left of center, and angled a tiny bit off-of-straight coming out of the handle. Given that I use an extremely forward pinch grip and have giant hands, I think I won't even notice this. If not, well, I know how to remove and replace a handle. TF wonk count 1, though I can't see this impacting use at all.

3. Choil and spine are obviously not rounded or chamfered or softened or any of that nonsense. This is expected on a Denka. I don't count this as wonk, as it's completely expected. I'll smooth that down directly.

4. There is no visible screw-up, er, selective craftsmanship, in the grind or the profile. I need to take a full set of measurements to be sure; I'll do that later.

5. On the tsuchime / ku... the hammer marks don't really line up with the ku, there are some in what has been ground into the bevel. Maybe a half point of TF wonk there? Sure, why not.

So, I cannot wait to get this blade onto the board with product. The profile looks right in my wheelhouse, the edge looks clean and sharp. There are some F&F issues that I suspect won't have the slightest impact on performance. Ordering was an absolute pleasure and, well, for a sought-after blade with the rep of being one of the best performers one could possibly want, the simple fact that you can get one within 3 days for list price borders on shocking.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

big_adventure said:


> 210 wa handled Denka gyuto! Following the discussion on wabi-sabi and such, I ordered a Denka direct from TF.
> 
> View attachment 117841
> 
> 
> View attachment 117845
> 
> 
> View attachment 117842
> View attachment 117843
> View attachment 117844
> 
> 
> First observations...
> 
> Service, ordering from TF directly, was magnificent. It was in the mail the day after I ordered it, the tracking was communicated directly. Gaku, who handled the order, sent me a personalized email encouraging me to love the blade, and to approach them directly in case of issues. The packaging was superb - and the box didn't have TF's photo on it!  It was in my hands 4 days after ordering it. Gaku also personalized a letter to me - it's a printed sheet, but he took the time to write some words in French by hand on it. It did come with a TF tea towel. I had to pay some import fees here, but not much: only 41 euros. I haven't explored how they came to that level: that's a tiny amount of money, but I haven't opened up the customs declaration yet.
> 
> The blade is 214mm long on the edge, 54.5mm tall at the heel, and weighs 166 grams. I haven't used it yet, but it does look and feel like it will be a spectacular cutter - which of course fits what most people say about Denkas, so that's not really a shock. The OOTB edge is extremely sharp.
> 
> TF wonkiness section:
> 
> 1. The blade is straight! That's a good one.
> 
> 2. The handle is visibly neither centered nor straight. The blade is a millimeter or two left of center, and angled a tiny bit off-of-straight coming out of the handle. Given that I use an extremely forward pinch grip and have giant hands, I think I won't even notice this. If not, well, I know how to remove and replace a handle. TF wonk count 1, though I can't see this impacting use at all.
> 
> 3. Choil and spine are obviously not rounded or chamfered or softened or any of that nonsense. This is expected on a Denka. I don't count this as wonk, as it's completely expected. I'll smooth that down directly.
> 
> 4. There is no visible screw-up, er, selective craftsmanship, in the grind or the profile. I need to take a full set of measurements to be sure; I'll do that later.
> 
> 5. On the tsuchime / ku... the hammer marks don't really line up with the ku, there are some in what has been ground into the bevel. Maybe a half point of TF wonk there? Sure, why not.
> 
> So, I cannot wait to get this blade onto the board with product. The profile looks right in my wheelhouse, the edge looks clean and sharp. There are some F&F issues that I suspect won't have the slightest impact on performance. Ordering was an absolute pleasure and, well, for a sought-after blade with the rep of being one of the best performers one could possibly want, the simple fact that you can get one within 3 days for list price borders on shocking.



Nice one mate - thin that baby out a little (make sure to leave the hips on the bevel) and you've got yourself a winner.


----------



## big_adventure

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Nice one mate - thin that baby out a little (make sure to leave the hips on the bevel) and you've got yourself a winner.



Yup - I'll use it once OOTB (I always do this if possible), then settle in for some work. I'll correct the grind if needed, re-edge if needed (I assume it will be), thin a little, and round the spine and choil a tiny bit.


----------



## Bear

Looks good, no grind marks into the Ku


----------



## big_adventure

Bear said:


> Looks good, no grind marks into the Ku



Yeah, all of that stuff is beautiful. I feel pretty lucky - the ku is clean and consistent, there are no hammer marks in the center of the blade road, there are no visible grind issues. The handle... probably doesn't make any difference at all in use. I'll need to get it into food and onto the stones to really learn everything there is to learn.


----------



## Checkpure

big_adventure said:


> Yeah, all of that stuff is beautiful. I feel pretty lucky - the ku is clean and consistent, there are no hammer marks in the center of the blade road, there are no visible grind issues. The handle... probably doesn't make any difference at all in use. I'll need to get it into food and onto the stones to really learn everything there is to learn.


If I kept my 240 I was going to throw a heavy ebony handle on it to fix the balance point. Doing that on another knife currently. Congrats!


----------



## Pointless1

shi.han 210 AEBL, said to be from prototype batch.


----------



## Checkpure

Its been a busy week or two of knife buying. This is a Konosuke FM 240 White #1 with ebony handle from Tosho. Balance point is perfect moves nicely through produce. It feels much smaller than my other 240's and I've fallen for larger 240's and 270's so we'll see if it stays.

I'll post all of the recent acquisitions later.


----------



## Carl Kotte

big_adventure said:


> 210 wa handled Denka gyuto! Following the discussion on wabi-sabi and such, I ordered a Denka direct from TF.
> 
> View attachment 117841
> 
> 
> View attachment 117845
> 
> 
> View attachment 117842
> View attachment 117843
> View attachment 117844
> 
> 
> First observations...
> 
> Service, ordering from TF directly, was magnificent. It was in the mail the day after I ordered it, the tracking was communicated directly. Gaku, who handled the order, sent me a personalized email encouraging me to love the blade, and to approach them directly in case of issues. The packaging was superb - and the box didn't have TF's photo on it!  It was in my hands 4 days after ordering it. Gaku also personalized a letter to me - it's a printed sheet, but he took the time to write some words in French by hand on it. It did come with a TF tea towel. I had to pay some import fees here, but not much: only 41 euros. I haven't explored how they came to that level: that's a tiny amount of money, but I haven't opened up the customs declaration yet.
> 
> The blade is 214mm long on the edge, 54.5mm tall at the heel, and weighs 166 grams. I haven't used it yet, but it does look and feel like it will be a spectacular cutter - which of course fits what most people say about Denkas, so that's not really a shock. The OOTB edge is extremely sharp.
> 
> TF wonkiness section:
> 
> 1. The blade is straight! That's a good one.
> 
> 2. The handle is visibly neither centered nor straight. The blade is a millimeter or two left of center, and angled a tiny bit off-of-straight coming out of the handle. Given that I use an extremely forward pinch grip and have giant hands, I think I won't even notice this. If not, well, I know how to remove and replace a handle. TF wonk count 1, though I can't see this impacting use at all.
> 
> 3. Choil and spine are obviously not rounded or chamfered or softened or any of that nonsense. This is expected on a Denka. I don't count this as wonk, as it's completely expected. I'll smooth that down directly.
> 
> 4. There is no visible screw-up, er, selective craftsmanship, in the grind or the profile. I need to take a full set of measurements to be sure; I'll do that later.
> 
> 5. On the tsuchime / ku... the hammer marks don't really line up with the ku, there are some in what has been ground into the bevel. Maybe a half point of TF wonk there? Sure, why not.
> 
> So, I cannot wait to get this blade onto the board with product. The profile looks right in my wheelhouse, the edge looks clean and sharp. There are some F&F issues that I suspect won't have the slightest impact on performance. Ordering was an absolute pleasure and, well, for a sought-after blade with the rep of being one of the best performers one could possibly want, the simple fact that you can get one within 3 days for list price borders on shocking.


Is that a plastic ferrule?


----------



## big_adventure

Carl Kotte said:


> Is that a plastic ferrule?



Dude... It's genuine fake buffalo horn. Do you know how many fake buffalo they had to kill to make that ferule?


----------



## tostadas

Carl Kotte said:


> Is that a plastic ferrule?





big_adventure said:


> Dude... It's genuine fake buffalo horn. Do you know how many fake buffalo they had to kill to make that ferule?



You can call it a "vegan horn ferrule"


----------



## kevin

Konosuke Wide Bevel Ginsan Gyuto


----------



## Checkpure

kevin said:


> Konosuke Wide Bevel Ginsan Gyuto View attachment 117932
> View attachment 117933


Looks sweet. Where did ya get this one?


----------



## friz

kevin said:


> Konosuke Wide Bevel Ginsan Gyuto View attachment 117932
> View attachment 117933


Looks beautiful! Really


----------



## fatsumie

kevin said:


> Konosuke Wide Bevel Ginsan Gyuto View attachment 117932
> View attachment 117933



I wouldn't be surprised if this was identical to Sakai Kikumori Choyo Ginsan or Hitohira Kikuchiyo Kyuzo Ginsan mirror polished.


----------



## Chopper88

kevin said:


> Konosuke Wide Bevel Ginsan Gyuto



I love the look, but looks like a very short heel height, just as with the Choyo's this would be a deal breaker for me.
Do you have a measurement of the heel height?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Pointless1 said:


> shi.han 210 AEBL, said to be from prototype batch.View attachment 117855



Nice!


----------



## 9fingeredknife

Phillips Forged custom nakiri
252g
about 7 inches heel to tip
blade is low twist Damascus, nickel silver, then old wrought iron wagon wheel as the cladding
handle is curly Hawaiian mango wood with a spacer made out of paint that was peeled off the walls of a Jeep factory.


----------



## kevin

Checkpure said:


> Looks sweet. Where did ya get this one?



I bought it from someone local, the knife is from 2016batch sharpened by Morihiro




Chopper88 said:


> I love the look, but looks like a very short heel height, just as with the Choyo's this would be a deal breaker for me.
> Do you have a measurement of the heel height?



Edge Length is 226mm
Height is 47mm


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

A very unheard of knife from an up-and-coming knife maker, you guys probably haven’t heard of him, takayuki shibata? This is the 210


----------



## chefwp

A new addition to the family, Yoshikane 240mm W2 gyuto. I took it for a spin for the first time yesterday, it actually surpassed my expectations. I have been putting off adding a 240, because my old one (Misono) never felt right. I thought it was the size, guess I was wrong... I'll be going to this guy frequently I know.


----------



## @ftermath

Tetsujin


----------



## Repjapsteel

@ftermath said:


> Tetsujin
> View attachment 118410


Love that polish finish. Reminds me of the Konosuke kaiju


----------



## @ftermath

Repjapsteel said:


> Love that polish finish. Reminds me of the Konosuke kaiju


I really like the finish and am thoroughly impressed with the overall quality of the knife. It’s much lighter than I’ve grown accustomed to and feels small somehow. I’ll give it some time to see if it sticks.


----------



## Corradobrit1

@ftermath said:


> Tetsujin
> View attachment 118410


Liking the minimal machi gap


----------



## friz

@ftermath said:


> Tetsujin
> View attachment 118410


Show us the banding. Is there any?


----------



## @ftermath

Corradobrit1 said:


> Liking the minimal machi gap


I was glad to see an option to order it without the gap. I just haven’t come around to appreciating that particular style choice.


----------



## @ftermath

friz said:


> Show us the banding. Is there any?


I don’t think so. The brushed finish carries over to the core steel so maybe some will come out with a higher polish but I don’t think so. I just got some finger stone from nutmeg so I might as well find out. 



Pardon the patina but I put it to use tonight.


----------



## friz

@ftermath said:


> I don’t think so. The brushed finish carries over to the core steel so maybe some will come out with a higher polish but I don’t think so. I just got some finger stone from nutmeg so I might as well find out. View attachment 118480
> Pardon the patina but I put it to use tonight.


How is the performance? How would you describe the steel compare to Tanaka's?


----------



## j22582536

Got another knife came in today, pretty excited with this one: Shoichi Hashimoto 240mm gyuto Unryu-mon style cladding with White 2 & Blue 2 Damascus core. The F&F, taper, and the grind on this blade is a lot better than I expected.


----------



## @ftermath

friz said:


> How is the performance? How would you describe the steel compare to Tanaka's?


The only Tanaka I’ve tried was the Shigeki Damascus R2 (I know that not who you’re asking about). This melts through food, much like a Shibata. It has a micro bevel but it’s very “micro.” I’ll hold off on sharpening it for a little while until I determine if I’ll keep it but if the knife keeps growing on me, I’ll take it to the stones in a few weeks.


----------



## friz

@ftermath said:


> The only Tanaka I’ve tried was the Shigeki Damascus R2. This melts through food, much like a Shibata. The Tanaka was pretty abrasive and the friction made a difference. The Tanaka had a slightly more confident feeling on the board but I suspect part of that is the near zero grind on the Kono. It has a micro bevel but it’s very “micro.” I’ll hold off on sharpening it for a little while until I determine if I’ll keep it but if the knife keeps growing on me, I’ll take it to the stones in a few weeks.


Thank you mate.


----------



## fatsumie

j22582536 said:


> Got another knife came in today, pretty excited with this one: Shoichi Hashimoto 240mm gyuto Unryu-mon style cladding with White 2 & Blue 2 Damascus core. The F&F, taper, and the grind on this blade is a lot better than I expected.
> View attachment 118470
> View attachment 118472
> View attachment 118473
> View attachment 118474
> View attachment 118475


I saw the same maker on KnS and I honestly cannot wrap my head around the construction of the core and cladding. Its a Damascus core with blue and white steel then with a mixture of different types of carbon steel for the Damascus cladding?? How does that all work together..


----------



## j22582536

fatsumie said:


> I saw the same maker on KnS and I honestly cannot wrap my head around the construction of the core and cladding. Its a Damascus core with blue and white steel then with a mixture of different types of carbon steel for the Damascus cladding?? How does that all work together..


Yeah I’m not so sure how he makes it worked out but somehow he did. I guess he’s called Damascus artist for a reason


----------



## valgard

These aren't really recent buys, not even all buys, but just received some goodies from @bryan03 

First an Opinel No 8 with the blade replaced by Bryan in 145sc and wrought iron.











Second a hunter in 145sc and wrought iron from the house I grew up in in Cuba. This is a graduation gift for my brother.








Third we have a badass slicer in 145sc and wrought iron












And finally a little butcher knife in 145sc and his regular cladding


----------



## Moooza

The hunter in 145sc is stunning, more photos and details please.


----------



## Pertti

Tiramisu 197x51 207g. Thiccc, but I was thinking about getting a mioroshi deba anyway - one with a horrible handle fit and finish. So just what I wanted.


----------



## big_adventure

Pertti said:


> View attachment 118593
> 
> 
> Tiramisu 197x51 207g. Thiccc, but I was thinking about getting a mioroshi deba anyway - one with a horrible handle fit and finish. So just what I wanted.



WABI-SABI !!!


----------



## Helicon

More like sloppy jobby.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Pearls have been cast before a swine


----------



## Pertti

big_adventure said:


> WABI-SABI !!!



Haha indeed, a keeper for sure , received it yesterday and glad I got the picture too xD. Actually didn't cut all too badly so far, its my sturdiest gyuto for sure and that's fine for me, I have wanted one too so will probably not do any thinning for it at least in the very near future.

Then I just now moments ago received this Takeda 284x67 177g. Only cut a very little some cucumber, but food release seemed good. In the picture theres a sukenari 210 for comparison. Received the Matsubara honesuki today also.


----------



## big_adventure

Pertti said:


> Haha indeed, a keeper for sure , received it yesterday and glad I got the picture too xD. Actually didn't cut all too badly so far, its my sturdiest gyuto for sure and that's fine for me, I have wanted one too so will probably not do any thinning for it at least in the very near future.
> 
> Then I just now moments ago received this Takeda 284x67 177g. Only cut a very little some cucumber, but food release seemed good. In the picture theres a sukenari 210 for comparison. Received the Matsubara honesuki today also.



How thin is that wall of steel????


----------



## Pertti

big_adventure said:


> How thin is that wall of steel????



Dont have a device to measure, but its pretty thin.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

valgard said:


> These aren't really recent buys, not even all buys, but just received some goodies from @bryan03
> 
> First an Opinel No 8 with the blade replaced by Bryan in 145sc and wrought iron.
> View attachment 118529
> View attachment 118530
> View attachment 118531
> 
> 
> Second a hunter in 145sc and wrought iron from the house I grew up in in Cuba. This is a graduation gift for my brother.
> View attachment 118532
> View attachment 118533
> 
> 
> Third we have a badass slicer in 145sc and wrought iron
> 
> View attachment 118534
> View attachment 118535
> View attachment 118536
> 
> 
> And finally a little butcher knife in 145sc and his regular claddingView attachment 118547
> View attachment 118548


That Hunter wins present of the year award. Absolutely stunning blade with an amazing story behind it. The whole lineup is stellar


----------



## JayS20

Since I saw @DrEriksson 's newest acquisition on IG I noticed I didn't show my knife from Swedish maker *Fredrik Spare *yet.
I got it like 6 months ago, the fit and finish is really good and communication was also nice. There was a string of feedback between us.

Handle: Ironwood with brass pins and bronze bolster made in his home town
Saya: walnut
Steel: 80crV2 with 15n20
238mm x 55mm
200g
balance: 35mm in front of handle
slight S-grind













There were things which bothered me but he was quite receptive and looks like he keeps improving. Overall I was happy with the knife.


----------



## DrEriksson

JayS20 said:


> Since I saw @DrEriksson 's newest acquisition on IG I noticed I didn't show my knife from Swedish maker *Fredrik Spare *yet.
> I got it like 6 months ago, the fit and finish is really good and communication was also nice. There was a string of feedback between us.
> 
> Handle: Ironwood with brass pins and bronze bolster made in his home town
> Saya: walnut
> Steel: 80crV2 with 15n20
> 238mm x 55mm
> 200g
> balance: 35mm in front of handle
> slight S-grind
> View attachment 118661
> 
> View attachment 118662
> 
> View attachment 118663
> View attachment 118664
> View attachment 118665
> 
> 
> There were things which bothered me but he was quite receptive and looks like he keeps improving. Overall I was happy with the knife.


That’s awesome. Craftsmanship is really nice. Been slacking with my NKDs here. Will have to repent.


----------



## RockyBasel

JayS20 said:


> Since I saw @DrEriksson 's newest acquisition on IG I noticed I didn't show my knife from Swedish maker *Fredrik Spare *yet.
> I got it like 6 months ago, the fit and finish is really good and communication was also nice. There was a string of feedback between us.
> 
> Handle: Ironwood with brass pins and bronze bolster made in his home town
> Saya: walnut
> Steel: 80crV2 with 15n20
> 238mm x 55mm
> 200g
> balance: 35mm in front of handle
> slight S-grind
> View attachment 118661
> 
> View attachment 118662
> 
> View attachment 118663
> View attachment 118664
> View attachment 118665
> 
> 
> There were things which bothered me but he was quite receptive and looks like he keeps improving. Overall I was happy with the knife.



I will be posting a knife by Fredrik shortly - I wanted to use it a bit before posting - I really like it and it performs extremely well


----------



## childermass

New knife day yesterday...




200mm Gyuto by Lars Källgren.

looking even better after swapping the handle:


----------



## DrEriksson

childermass said:


> New knife day yesterday...
> View attachment 118766
> 
> 200mm Gyuto by Lars Källgren.
> 
> looking even better after swapping the handle:
> View attachment 118767


I'm genuinely impressed with his work. Ok, the handles are not that advanced, but everything is well made. The geometry on the one I got is impressive. Going to swap it though for a straighter profile.


----------



## childermass

DrEriksson said:


> I'm genuinely impressed with his work. Ok, the handles are not that advanced, but everything is well made. The geometry on the one I got is impressive. Going to swap it though for a straighter profile.


The knife is really well made, so was the handle, it just was too long making it look somewhat unbalanced. The new handle is almost 2cm shorter but thicker and a tad heavier which makes for a nicer balance as well physically as aesthetically.
Profile is great for my style of cutting, I think I will like that one a lot.


----------



## DrEriksson

childermass said:


> The knife is really well made, so was the handle, it just was too long making it look somewhat unbalanced. The new handle is almost 2cm shorter but thicker and a tad heavier which makes for a nicer balance as well physically as aesthetically.
> Profile is great for my style of cutting, I think I will like that one a lot.


The problem for me was being short with a tall blade that has a belly starting far back toward the heel. Feels like it lends itself to rocking, but my elbow gets really elevated when doing so. Apparently it's also a soft-spine hardening. Not in a way that creates a hamon though, but still cool that it's not "just" a mono in terms of hardening.


----------



## childermass

The soft spine thing sounds interesting. I haven't really used it yet, just a few test cuts but I will pay attention to the profile during the first preps


----------



## phoka

j22582536 said:


> Got another knife came in today, pretty excited with this one: Shoichi Hashimoto 240mm gyuto Unryu-mon style cladding with White 2 & Blue 2 Damascus core. The F&F, taper, and the grind on this blade is a lot better than I expected.



Wow, congrats on this stunning blade. Please share with us its performance when you have time. Thanks!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Straight out of the mail box. Tadafusa Nashiji 180mm Blue #2 from Epicurean Edge.

Nothing fancy for sure but I am still quite excited as the knife represents some firsts for me:

1. First carbon steel kitchen knife - This is something a year or so ago I would have not considered.

2. My first 180mm gyuto (have a 210).

3. My first distinctly asymmetrically ground blade - you can see the difference between the left and right.

Just a couple quick pictures:


----------



## WiriWiri

Still chasing a couple of Y Tanakas to shore here, so this number from a couple of months back remains my last purchase.

Half expected to take a slightly unreasonable ‘principled’ dislike to this one, largely because I’ve been watching the Mazaki hype from afar for some time and hadn’t been arsed to jump in even at the peak. But a local retailer (Kitchen Provisions) actually seemed to have belatedly brought some over to London, so it was all too easy to take a punt

I’ll have to admit to being really quite impressed - perhaps I’ve been lucky with this one, but it came with an excellent OOTB edge and Is a fantastically smooth cutter.


----------



## Delat

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Straight out of the mail box. Tadafusa Nashiji 180mm Blue #2 from Epicurean Edge.
> 
> Nothing fancy for sure but I am still quite excited as the knife represents some firsts for me:
> 
> 1. First carbon steel kitchen knife - This is something a year or so ago I would have not considered.
> 
> 2. My first 180mm gyuto (have a 210).
> 
> 3. My first distinctly asymmetrically ground blade - you can see the difference between the left and right.
> 
> Just a couple quick pictures:



Glad to see you finally got a carbon! I’ll be curious to hear how it compares to your stainless collection. Is that a lefty grind I see?


----------



## Koop

Just arrived today - three days after ordering from JCK. I'm a real fan of the Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan white #1 line. The rustic nashiji finish and supreme cutting call to me. These come from the TF forge. I already had a 135mm petty - it measures a little long at 140mm edge length - and a 180mm bunka which has an edge length of 183mm. I decided to add a 160mm petty as a silverskin peeler. The blade is actually 154mm, so not as much a difference from the other petty than I expected.





And with it's siblings.





Sorry for the poor lighting - crappy cell phone photos.


----------



## MrHiggins

Koop said:


> Just arrived today - three days after ordering from JCK. I'm a real fan of the Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan white #1 line. The rustic nashiji finish and supreme cutting call to me. These come from the TF forge. I already had a 135mm petty - it measures a little long at 140mm edge length - and a 180mm bunka which has an edge length of 183mm. I decided to add a 160mm petty as a silverskin peeler. The blade is actually 154mm, so not as much a difference from the other petty than I expected.
> View attachment 118924
> 
> 
> And with it's siblings.
> View attachment 118925
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting - crappy cell phone photos.


I liked my 135 enough that 1) I bought my mom one and 2) promised my daughter that it will be her first real knife when she's old enough. Cute, fun knife for sure!


----------



## Koop

MrHiggins said:


> I liked my 135 enough that 1) I bought my mom one and 2) promised my daughter that it will be her first real knife when she's old enough. Cute, fun knife for sure!


Yeah, I think these are great value knives. Your daughter will be sure to treasure such a gift.


----------



## Delat

Severe_wrangler_5813 said:


> View attachment 118171
> A very unheard of knife from an up-and-coming knife maker, you guys probably haven’t heard of him, takayuki shibata? This is the 210



Is the the kotetsu in R2? I’ve been looking at that one as my next purchase in 240mm. I’d be very interested to hear how you like it and how the flat spot compares to a “regular” gyuto.


----------



## DrEriksson

I've been slacking, so it's time for a round up.

First up is Alfredsson Knives (Login • Instagram). A gyuto measuring 247*53 weighing in at 205. The maker was given free hands. I was a bit unsure about the handle shape, but I wanted to try "his" handle, and it's really nice in hand. Steel is 1.2519, handle is paduuk with a brass ferrule. Compound geometry with a slight S. There's something satisfying with how this knife contacts the board. Might be that it has some belly, but a rather long flat spot. The colors are not given justice in the full-knife shot. Check out the Imgur for better pictures.








Next up is Knives by Lars (Login • Instagram). Gyuto at 225*58 at 225 g in C75S, jayoba and burnt ash. This was bought from the maker's webpage. The price is about Euro 250, with VAT, so it's a grate value offering. It's a mono steel with soft spine (not hamon, some other method). This is a "low price" Swedish knife, but it's quality through and through. Everything is well made, and it has a really nice cutting geometry. Lars has been at it for quite some time, but I don't see him getting the recognition he deserves. I'm going to swap this one for another from him with a straighter blade profile.









And finally, Fredrik Spåre (Login • Instagram). Gyuto at 227*54 and 181 g made from 1.2419/15n20, stabilized birch burl with bronze ferrule. Usually I don't go for damascus, but it felt like it was the right choice from this maker. Only one month wait, and he gave really good input. He focuses on knives that perform in a professional kitchen. I don't know about that, but it works really well in my home kitchen.


----------



## childermass

DrEriksson said:


> I've been slacking, so it's time for a round up.
> 
> First up is Alfredsson Knives (Login • Instagram). A gyuto measuring 247*53 weighing in at 205. The maker was given free hands. I was a bit unsure about the handle shape, but I wanted to try "his" handle, and it's really nice in hand. Steel is 1.2519, handle is paduuk with a brass ferrule. Slight konvex geometry. There's something satisfying with how this knife contacts the board. Might be that it has some belly, but a rather long flat spot. The colors are not given justice in the full-knife shot. Check out the Imgur for better pictures.
> 
> View attachment 118945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is Knives by Lars (Login • Instagram). Gyuto at 225*58 at 225 g in C75S, jayoba and burnt ash. This was bought from the maker's webpage. The price is about Euro 250, with VAT, so it's a grate value offering. It's a mono steel with soft spine (not hamon, some other method). This is a "low price" Swedish knife, but it's quality through and through. Everything is well made, and it has a really nice cutting geometry. Lars has been at it for quite some time, but I don't see him getting the recognition he deserves. I'm going to swap this one for another from him with a straighter blade profile.
> 
> View attachment 118946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Fredrik Spåre (Login • Instagram). Gyuto at 227*54 and 181 g made from 1.2419/15n20, stabilized birch burl with bronze ferrule. Usually I don't go for damascus, but it felt like it was the right choice from this maker. Only one month wait, and he gave really good input. He focuses on knives that perform in a professional kitchen. I don't know about that, but it works really well in my home kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 118947



Really nice gang of Swedes you got there. Got a Spåre in the mail right now, looking forward to get it in my hands.


----------



## Dull_Apex

Koop said:


> Just arrived today - three days after ordering from JCK. I'm a real fan of the Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan white #1 line. The rustic nashiji finish and supreme cutting call to me. These come from the TF forge. I already had a 135mm petty - it measures a little long at 140mm edge length - and a 180mm bunka which has an edge length of 183mm. I decided to add a 160mm petty as a silverskin peeler. The blade is actually 154mm, so not as much a difference from the other petty than I expected.


What does yours say on the box? Mine was purchased in October 2020 and says it's a 150 on the label.


----------



## DrEriksson

childermass said:


> Really nice gang of Swedes you got there. Got a Spåre in the mail right now, looking forward to get it in my hands.


Thanks. I think Spåre is one to get now. I think he ticks all the boxes for both a higher price and longer waiting time due to full books. Hope yours turns out nice. Hope to see some pics!


----------



## childermass

DrEriksson said:


> Thanks. I think Spåre is one to get now. I think he ticks all the boxes for both a higher price and longer waiting time due to full books. Hope yours turns out nice. Hope to see some pics!


I totally agree with you that it's worth to get one now. I was lucky to grab one he had ready, so there was no waiting time at all. The price is simply awesome for how refined these knives look. I will definitely post some pictures here once the knife arrives.


----------



## Martyn

Newly arrived today - gorgeous 300mm white 1 honyaki yanagi by Yoshikazu Ikeda with mirror finish.
Popping hamon but difficult to capture due to the mirror finish lol.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Delat said:


> Glad to see you finally got a carbon! I’ll be curious to hear how it compares to your stainless collection. Is that a lefty grind I see?



Well it's not supposed to be but that's what I thought too.


----------



## Koop

Dull_Apex said:


> What does yours say on the box? Mine was purchased in October 2020 and says it's a 150 on the label.


Yeah, the box says 150. JCK says 160mm on their website, TF says 150 for the Nashiji on their website.


----------



## JayS20

With the PA knife from Radiona Breg I also got one for myself

Steel: 1.2562 with 75ni8 and C60
Handle: redwood-burl from me, has a nice chatoyance
261mm x 51mm
233g


----------



## Delat

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Well it's not supposed to be but that's what I thought too.



Might want to contact your vendor to see what’s up, otherwise you might have food release issues.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Delat said:


> Might want to contact your vendor to see what’s up, otherwise you might have food release issues.



Yeah they open here in a bit and I was going to call them.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Delat said:


> Might want to contact your vendor to see what’s up, otherwise you might have food release issues.



I did give them a call and they chalked it up to variation and said they don't have any left hand grinds in that knife. I wasn't put off by the answer at all and they did say that if I experienced performance issues to let them know.

So now that I'm home and could give it a better look over, it is just a spot right there at the choil and fades quickly. Grabbed some carrots and onions and it's a nice slicer. There's sticking but no worse some of my other knives so right now, for $110, I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## MrHiggins

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I did give them a call and they chalked it up to variation and said they don't have any left hand grinds in that knife. I wasn't put off by the answer at all and they did say that if I experienced performance issues to let them know.
> 
> So now that I'm home and could give it a better look over, it is just a spot right there at the choil and fades quickly. Grabbed some carrots and onions and it's a nice slicer. There's sticking but no worse some of my other knives so right now, for $110, I'm pretty pleased.



I don't think looking at the choil can accurately determine whether a knife is lefty-biased or not. I've had a lot of knives that look like that and they were all appropriately ground. If it cuts well, I wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## McMan

MrHiggins said:


> I don't think looking at the choil can accurately determine whether a knife is lefty-biased or not. I've had a lot of knives that look like that and they were all appropriately ground. If it cuts well, I wouldn't worry at all.


Me too.
I like using the skinny edge of a credit card as a straight edge held from edge to spine to see what's up with the grind where.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

McMan said:


> Me too.
> I like using the skinny edge of a credit card as a straight edge held from edge to spine to see what's up with the grind where.



That's basically what I did along with just laying the blade atop the cutting board and feeling for the angle. Dang near flat on both sides. 

It's a light, wieldy knife. OOTB edge leaves something to be desired but that's no big deal.


----------



## daddy yo yo

This comparison is going to be fun:
















I don’t need to say anything about knife/maker on the left. The knife in the right is from a German maker called „Sturmschwalbe“. I have already tested his knife against a 180 Watanabe and I must say I am seriously impressed!


----------



## 4phantom

Not much, but my kiri arrived today! hope to use it as a polishing tester


----------



## adam92

My FRKZ ginsan yanagiba 300mm arrived today, shipping only take two days from japan to New Zealand, ridiculous fastest shipping I've ever experience.

The knife is has more low & high spot compare to my blue two FRKZ. I guess must be need at least one hour to even the blade road. Which I don't think is necessary to even the blade road in single session sharpening. the uraoshi doing very well job!

The saya is friction fit, I fall in love with the saya immediately! Handle is slimmer compare to my FRKZ blue two yanagiba ,but suit for my hand. Knife is very easy to sharpen as well.


Now I don't have to worry about rusty problem now, because I working in the face paced restaurant noe, cut many different ingredient including lemon, rust free is a big relief for me. Gonna using Honyaki yanagiba for preparing sashimi & sushi neta, ginsan yanagiba for rolls, lemon, beef & tuna tataki .


----------



## Joao lourenco

Sasuke!!


----------



## jedy617

Nigara SG2 Bunka 180mm with a handle by Pi cutlery. Nice edge out the box and reasonably thin. First bunka (and Nigara) for me!


----------



## Corradobrit1

jedy617 said:


> Nigara SG2 Bunka 180mm with a handle by Pi cutlery. Nice edge out the box and reasonably thin. First bunka (and Nigara) for me!View attachment 119191


Who made your walnut end grain board?


----------



## ref

WiriWiri said:


> Still chasing a couple of Y Tanakas to shore here, so this number from a couple of months back remains my last purchase.
> 
> Half expected to take a slightly unreasonable ‘principled’ dislike to this one, largely because I’ve been watching the Mazaki hype from afar for some time and hadn’t been arsed to jump in even at the peak. But a local retailer (Kitchen Provisions) actually seemed to have belatedly brought some over to London, so it was all too easy to take a punt
> 
> I’ll have to admit to being really quite impressed - perhaps I’ve been lucky with this one, but it came with an excellent OOTB edge and Is a fantastically smooth cutter.
> 
> 
> View attachment 118864
> 
> 
> View attachment 118865



I bought the same knife (215mm?) from the same retailer last year.

It was genuinely the worst OOTB cutter I've ever had. It was atrocious (and the edge wasn't great either but he isn't known for his edges). It could not cut a potato without seriously wedging. It took me 8~10 hours to fix it (you can see what I did here mazaki knives).

Although after the makeover it's become one of my favourite knives. The handle definitely needs oil and wax though.


----------



## jedy617

Corradobrit1 said:


> Who made your walnut end grain board?


This guy on ebay: Items for sale by 227wood | eBay


----------



## Corradobrit1

jedy617 said:


> This guy on ebay: Items for sale by 227wood | eBay


Haha. Thought I recognized it. I have 3 boards from that maker. Great value for money. Here's my main board with the new Denka acquisition.

Welcoming a new Denka to the family. I wanted a slightly shorter one for a Campervan I've ordered. This one is 197x48 and at 178g, heavier than my 210. The spine is noticeably thicker, as is the core AS steel @1mm. With more core steel the cladding line is almost twice as high as the 210. Nice. It was thinned slightly along the blade road shaving ~3g off the original weight. Less handle Wabi Sabi than any of my other TF's


----------



## Pointless1

210 Watanabe Pro iron clad from @Homechef


----------



## WiriWiri

ref said:


> I bought the same knife (215mm?) from the same retailer last year.
> 
> It was genuinely the worst OOTB cutter I've ever had. It was atrocious (and the edge wasn't great either but he isn't known for his edges). It could not cut a potato without seriously wedging. It took me 8~10 hours to fix it (you can see what I did here mazaki knives).
> 
> Although after the makeover it's become one of my favourite knives. The handle definitely needs oil and wax though.



Ouch. Looks like I dodged a bit of a bullet there. No compensation to you, but that’s pretty much the opposite of my experience, which consisted of me largely cooing inanely as it glided through spuds and onions. Pretty much as perfect as I’ve ever had OOTB, prompting a little bit off reflective self loathing at the lack of sharpness of some of my other regular knives, causing me to break out the stones soon afterwards

Thankfully you sound much better equipped to have dealt with the issue than I would have been. Glad it seems to have worked out, even if does appear there are pretty vast, worrying variations even in the same batches of Mazaki knives.

I have actually got around to oiling the handle recently - definitely agree that it needed it. Which wax did you use?


----------



## tcmx3

ref said:


> I bought the same knife (215mm?) from the same retailer last year.
> 
> It was genuinely the worst OOTB cutter I've ever had. It was atrocious (and the edge wasn't great either but he isn't known for his edges). It could not cut a potato without seriously wedging. It took me 8~10 hours to fix it (you can see what I did here mazaki knives).
> 
> Although after the makeover it's become one of my favourite knives. The handle definitely needs oil and wax though.



Ive taken a fair amount off of mine as well, and yeah I love mine after that.

unfortunately it looks like I bought it from panda tho I have struggled mightily to get it to look good. not sure why this one in particular is so difficult


----------



## wombat

Yu Kurosaki Shizuku 210. I like R2, this one is nicely finished with a sweet Keyaki handle and razor sharp OOTB


----------



## WiriWiri

tcmx3 said:


> Ive taken a fair amount off of mine as well, and yeah I love mine after that.
> 
> unfortunately it looks like I bought it from panda tho I have struggled mightily to get it to look good. not sure why this one in particular is so difficult



Well, (slightly insincere) apologies to you too. Seems like I did surprisingly well with my Mazaki purchase - it’s honestly been a maintenance free pleasure and probably my best ‘bang for buck‘ cutter by some degree.

Strangely enough, that successful Mazaki purchase is one of the reasons I ended up finally posting on here. I made a weird, last minute swerve of a planned Kono buy when I realised a Maz was available in Britain, made curious by the frequent babblehype on this site. Seemed worth a punt, and frankly - as a cynical Londoner of a certain vintage - I half expected to be smugly underwhelmed by its performance, thus proving my innate superiority over a bunch of internet blowhards. Instead that Mazaki was so good a cutter that I felt somehow obliged to pay my respects, breaking my long time lurk

If it’s any vague mitigation, getting a good Maz is probably the only bit of good luck I had in a year of almost tragicomic proportions*, I can laugh at the black humour of it now, but I probably wouldn‘t advise pursuing personal tragedy in the hope of some kind of karmic knife payback.



*Potted tragicomic summary: Neighbour’s giant tree fell into our garden, demolishing fence and shed, three immediate family members dying in close succession, 18 year old being stabbed outside the house, (other) neighbours going into witness protection as a result, leaving us their cat to look after, which then has a massive stroke/paraylsis on our watch, two more deaths, neighbours return from witness protection and their new (police approved) trauma-recovery dog then attacks our cat via the tree-shaped gap in our fence, necessitating months of surgery and stratospheric vet bills. My life has become some kind of weird soap opera.


----------



## big_adventure

Corradobrit1 said:


> Less handle Wabi Sabi than any of my other TF's



Less wabi-sabi? You need to return that thing immediately. You are missing like half the value-add here, with the other half being the sticker of course.


----------



## big_adventure

WiriWiri said:


> If it’s any vague mitigation, getting a good Maz is probably the only bit of good luck I had in a year of almost tragicomic proportions*, I can laugh at the black humour of it now, but I probably wouldn‘t advise pursuing personal tragedy in the hope of some kind of karmic knife payback.
> 
> 
> 
> *Potted tragicomic summary: Neighbour’s giant tree fell into our garden, demolishing fence and shed, three immediate family members dying in close succession, 18 year old being stabbed outside the house, (other) neighbours going into witness protection as a result, leaving us their cat to look after, which then has a massive stroke/paraylsis on our watch, two more deaths, neighbours return from witness protection and their new (police approved) trauma-recovery dog then attacks our cat via the tree-shaped gap in our fence, necessitating months of surgery and stratospheric vet bills. My life has become some kind of weird soap opera.



Damn - good luck to you for 2021 - it kind of can't be worse, right?


----------



## tcmx3

WiriWiri said:


> Well, (slightly insincere) apologies to you too. Seems like I did surprisingly well with my Mazaki purchase - it’s honestly been a maintenance free pleasure and probably my best ‘bang for buck‘ cutter by some degree.
> 
> Strangely enough, that successful Mazaki purchase is one of the reasons I ended up finally posting on here. I made a weird, last minute swerve of a planned Kono buy when I realised a Maz was available in Britain, made curious by the frequent babblehype on this site. Seemed worth a punt, and frankly - as a cynical Londoner of a certain vintage - I half expected to be smugly underwhelmed by its performance, thus proving my innate superiority over a bunch of internet blowhards. Instead that Mazaki was so good a cutter that I felt somehow obliged to pay my respects, breaking my long time lurk
> 
> If it’s any vague mitigation, getting a good Maz is probably the only bit of good luck I had in a year of almost tragicomic proportions*, I can laugh at the black humour of it now, but I probably wouldn‘t advise pursuing personal tragedy in the hope of some kind of karmic knife payback.
> 
> 
> 
> *Potted tragicomic summary: Neighbour’s giant tree fell into our garden, demolishing fence and shed, three immediate family members dying in close succession, 18 year old being stabbed outside the house, (other) neighbours going into witness protection as a result, leaving us their cat to look after, which then has a massive stroke/paraylsis on our watch, two more deaths, neighbours return from witness protection and their new (police approved) trauma-recovery dog then attacks our cat via the tree-shaped gap in our fence, necessitating months of surgery and stratospheric vet bills. My life has become some kind of weird soap opera.



nah mine was good from the start I just like mine a certain way. I like the knife a lot, especially for the price, which I think is supremely reasonable.


----------



## Pointless1

WiriWiri said:


> My life has become some kind of weird soap opera.



Damn. What a **** year. How’s the cat?


----------



## drsmp

Dalman KKF Honyaki 240 before and after a half dozen mangoes


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

Delat said:


> Is the the kotetsu in R2? I’ve been looking at that one as my next purchase in 240mm. I’d be very interested to hear how you like it and how the flat spot compares to a “regular” gyuto.


It’s very flat. Mines the 210 and it’s the perfect size for a home kitchen. I like it so far but it’s so fragile. If you’re interested i’d consider selling


----------



## WiriWiri

Pointless1 said:


> Damn. What a **** year. How’s the cat?



TBH it all seems so implausible and ridiculous a sequence of events now that It’s been easier to come to terms with than expected - you’re right, I’m confident that 2021 can‘t be worse. The cat‘s doing well fwiw, albeit one kidney down - it’s a stoic, affectionate little thing that seems to have won half the vet hospital over. 

It was’t all black luck either, I managed to lose my wedding ring a few months before the whole sorry chain of misery started, despite repeated searches and us basically not going anywhere it couldn’t be found. Until the day after that big tree fell, when it turned up in the middle of the garden much to our bemusement. I never believed that shiznit about magpies before, but I’m still struggling to come up with any other rational explanation


----------



## WiriWiri

Severe_wrangler_5813 said:


> It’s very flat. Mines the 210 and it’s the perfect size for a home kitchen. I like it so far but it’s so fragile. If you’re interested i’d consider selling



Totally agree with this. I didn‘t get on with the Shibata R2 gyuto - I found the profile too flat for my tastes, which with the lightness of the blade made it feel all too fragile. Too prone to sticktion too imo.

I liked the range and sharpness enough to buy a Shibata bunka, but the gyuto got passed on fairly quickly to an appreciative friend


----------



## zizirex

Masashi Honesuki with my favorite Steel


----------



## Checkpure

zizirex said:


> Masashi Honesuki with my favorite Steel


Which steel is that?


----------



## zizirex

Checkpure said:


> Which steel is that?


SKD/SKD12/A2/Chromax/VS1


----------



## adam92

adam92 said:


> My FRKZ ginsan yanagiba 300mm arrived today, shipping only take two days from japan to New Zealand, ridiculous fastest shipping I've ever experience.
> 
> The knife is has more low & high spot compare to my blue two FRKZ. I guess must be need at least one hour to even the blade road. Which I don't think is necessary to even the blade road in single session sharpening. the uraoshi doing very well job!
> 
> The saya is friction fit, I fall in love with the saya immediately! Handle is slimmer compare to my FRKZ blue two yanagiba ,but suit for my hand. Knife is very easy to sharpen as well.
> 
> 
> Now I don't have to worry about rusty problem now, because I working in the face paced restaurant noe, cut many different ingredient including lemon, rust free is a big relief for me. Gonna using Honyaki yanagiba for preparing sashimi & sushi neta, ginsan yanagiba for rolls, lemon, beef & tuna tataki . View attachment 119097
> View attachment 119098
> View attachment 119099
> View attachment 119100
> View attachment 119101
> View attachment 119102
> View attachment 119103
> View attachment 119104


I Want to add on some feedback about the Ginsan Yanagiba got it from Koki.

I cut Ginsan Yanagiba to cut same amount of sashimi & sushi, comparing with my blue two Yanagiba from Koki & Blue one dammy Yanagiba from Shiraki.

I was surprised the Ginsan Outperformed among them. The edge holding significantly better than Blue one & two. I don't know why, but it really better!!!

I just wondering maybe because I cutting lemon as well, & lemon does make the carbon steel get dull easier than stainless???


----------



## Barmoley

It shouldn't be that surprising, ginsan edge should last longer. It is more wear resistant, tougher and corrosion resistant than both blue 1 and 2. The only application where it will probably lose out is if you have very thin edges and your blunting is due to rolling/deforming. Blue 1, 2 is usually heat treated to higher hardness, so if strength is the issue blues can last longer. Given your application and addition of corrosive material, ginsan should do better.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Fear the Klingon invasion no more, the Klingon slayer has arrived at its final destination awaiting epic deployment. This is 280/65/340g of pure force:




































CPM 3V blade from German maker @suntravel, 2-toned stabilized Koa, copper spacer, dyed warthog ferrule.


----------



## big_adventure

adam92 said:


> I Want to add on some feedback about the Ginsan Yanagiba got it from Koki.
> 
> I cut Ginsan Yanagiba to cut same amount of sashimi & sushi, comparing with my blue two Yanagiba from Koki & Blue one dammy Yanagiba from Shiraki.
> 
> I was surprised the Ginsan Outperformed among them. The edge holding significantly better than Blue one & two. I don't know why, but it really better!!!
> 
> I just wondering maybe because I cutting lemon as well, & lemon does make the carbon steel get dull easier than stainless???



I have a ginsan 300mm yanagi from Koki as well - it's an awesome knife and it definitely doesn't get dull cutting it's intended victims.


----------



## RockyBasel

daddy yo yo said:


> Fear the Klingon invasion no more, the Klingon slayer has arrived at its final destination awaiting epic deployment. This is 280/65/340g of pure force:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPM 3V, 2-toned stabilized Koa, copper spacer, dyed warthog ferrule.



Gives a whole new meaning to Greyhound

i hate to do it, but have to ask - who is the maker


----------



## RockyBasel

So I did not realize what the fuss was all about, until I opened the box


----------



## daddy yo yo

RockyBasel said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to Greyhound
> 
> i hate to do it, but have to ask - who is the maker


I hate that I forgot to mention it (fixed), sorry for that. It is a German maker called "@suntravel", Uwe is his name.


----------



## adam92

Barmoley said:


> It shouldn't be that surprising, ginsan edge should last longer. It is more wear resistant, tougher and corrosion resistant than both blue 1 and 2. The only application where it will probably lose out is if you have very thin edges and your blunting is due to rolling/deforming. Blue 1, 2 is usually heat treated to higher hardness, so if strength is the issue blues can last longer. Given your application and addition of corrosive material, ginsan should do better. I can feel the ginsan cut around 450 piece of sashimi plus others ingredients is still remain sharp edge, while blue one & two dull the edge after 300 piece of sashimi only.


I thought the Ginsan edge retention only similar to white two, But Ginsan Yanagiba from Koki is outperformed my other Yanagiba. even though blue one & 2 has higher HRC, the edge doesn't last longer than my new Ginsan, I sharpen all Yanagiba with same process, I'm very happy I brought this, as corrosion resistant give me big relief while busy dinner service.


----------



## Barmoley

adam92 said:


> I thought the Ginsan edge retention only similar to white two, But Ginsan Yanagiba from Koki is outperformed my other Yanagiba. even though blue one & 2 has higher HRC, the edge doesn't last longer than my new Ginsan, I sharpen all Yanagiba with same process, I'm very happy I brought this, as corrosion resistant give me big relief while busy dinner service.


White 2 has relatively low retention compared to most other steels used for Japanese style kitchen knives. Not to say that it is not good enough or even very good for some applications, but in general its retention is relatively low. Since in your case you are not banging the knife on the board and cutting relatively soft materials, higher hardness/strength is not giving you much benefit. If you were dulling your edge because of rolling/deformation then higher hardness of blues could be of benefit.


----------



## Barmoley

daddy yo yo said:


> Fear the Klingon invasion no more, the Klingon slayer has arrived at its final destination awaiting epic deployment. This is 280/65/340g of pure force:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPM 3V blade from German maker @suntravel, 2-toned stabilized Koa, copper spacer, dyed warthog ferrule.


Very impressive looking. The handle looks very comfortable. I've been wondering about Uwe's knives ever since he posted a few examples here. His designs and steels he uses look very impressive.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Barmoley said:


> Very impressive looking. The handle looks very comfortable. I've been wondering about Uwe's knives ever since he posted a few examples here. His designs and steels he uses look very impressive.


He is a true nerd - and I am saying this in the most positive and respectful way one could ever use this word! Chapeau!!!


----------



## Kgp

Just received this from Markin. 52100, 210, 53, 64hrc.


----------



## 0x0x

Wow, my current end boss for big and heavy potatoes.


----------



## adam92

Barmoley said:


> White 2 has relatively low retention compared to most other steels used for Japanese style kitchen knives. Not to say that it is not good enough or even very good for some applications, but in general its retention is relatively low. Since in your case you are not banging the knife on the board and cutting relatively soft materials, higher hardness/strength is not giving you much benefit. If you were dulling your edge because of rolling/deformation then higher hardness of blues could be of benefit.


Thank you very much for the education, I'm very appreciate for your reply, very useful for me. I gained more knowledge now about the steel, I love this forum so much!!!


----------



## RockyBasel

0x0x said:


> Wow, my current end boss for big and heavy potatoes.


What is that beautiful knife?


----------



## 0x0x

RockyBasel said:


> What is that beautiful knife?



You know it perfectly ;-)

Kono FM Blue 2 270mm


----------



## Not Dull

Anryu AS 240
I was excited to find this one still available and new, yay!! It’s gonna have a special spot in my kitchen. Like the “not gonna use it spot”!


----------



## Barmoley

Not Dull said:


> Anryu AS 240
> I was excited to find this one still available and new, yay!! It’s gonna have a special spot in my kitchen. Like the “not gonna use it spot”!


Why would you not use it? Just curious never had any experience with these knives.


----------



## preizzo

Barmoley said:


> Why would you not use it? Just curious never had any experience with these knives.


Seems that now the guy retired so many people are thinking In collect these knives , despite the fact that have been mass produced


----------



## Barmoley

preizzo said:


> Seems that now the guy retired so many people are thinking In collect these knives , despite the fact that have been mass produced


I see, thanks. To each his own I suppose. I like to use my knives and the only times I don’t is when I buy too many and run out of knife money before I get to use some and want something else.
An entirely different problem


----------



## ian

Not Dull said:


> Anryu AS 240
> I was excited to find this one still available and new, yay!! It’s gonna have a special spot in my kitchen. Like the “not gonna use it spot”!



Is that how you keep your knives from getting dull?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Barmoley said:


> Why would you not use it? Just curious never had any experience with these knives.


With the crazy market for Anryu 210's I wouldn't use it either. $760 after shipping and taxes. 








Katsushige Anryu AS Gyuto 210mm - Japanese Chef Knife | eBay


He is one of the founders of the Takefu Knife Village in Echizen, Japan. Katsushige Anryu AS Gyuto 210mm. Blacksmith: Katsushige Anryu. The Anryu AS Gyuto 210mm is an average length knife capable of taking on almost any ingredient.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Bcos17

Not Dull said:


> Anryu AS 240
> I was excited to find this one still available and new, yay!! It’s gonna have a special spot in my kitchen. Like the “not gonna use it spot”!


Great knife. I have one as well. I think you have the Blue #2 hammered Gyuto, not the AS Gyuto which is KU and has an octagonal handle usually.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Nenox 240mm green bone gyuto.


----------



## ian

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Nenox 240mm green bone gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 119908
> View attachment 119909



Ashi Honyaki.


----------



## Not Dull

Corradobrit1 said:


> With the crazy market for Anryu 210's I wouldn't use it either. $760 after shipping and taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katsushige Anryu AS Gyuto 210mm - Japanese Chef Knife | eBay
> 
> 
> He is one of the founders of the Takefu Knife Village in Echizen, Japan. Katsushige Anryu AS Gyuto 210mm. Blacksmith: Katsushige Anryu. The Anryu AS Gyuto 210mm is an average length knife capable of taking on almost any ingredient.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


And that is why, right there


----------



## Barmoley

Not Dull said:


> And that is why, right there


Yeah, I see an investment then. That's cool too, even though not my cup of tea. Better sell soon though while there is hype. These things don't last for knives that were produced in great numbers though.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Barmoley said:


> Better sell soon though while there is hype.


This 100%


----------



## Not Dull

Corradobrit1 said:


> This 100%


I'll take that advise! I've always wanted one of his knives. I consider him a legend within the Takefu knife village but I dont look at his knives and think they are the sexiest things on the planet by any means. There are lots of others on my list. Anyway, happy I got one for now. Cheers


----------



## @ftermath

I have a custom coming in before too long and just picked up a couple of Fujiyamas so I really shouldn’t be buying any more Gyutos. However, I really struggled to get rid of W#2 Hinoura with all the right specs recently when I just couldn’t justify keeping it over a couple of other knives. But after verifying the measurements of this stainless-clad B#2 with the vendor (249x52+mm), I couldn’t pass it up. This might plug the Hinoura sized hole in my heart (and drive a couple other knives to BST).


----------



## tcmx3

@ftermath said:


> I have a custom coming in before too long and just picked up a couple of Fujiyamas so I really shouldn’t be buying any more Gyutos. However, I really struggled to get rid of W#2 Hinoura with all the right specs recently when I just couldn’t justify keeping it over a couple of other knives. But after verifying the measurements of this stainless-clad B#2 with the vendor (249x52+mm), I couldn’t pass it up. This might plug the Hinoura sized hole in my heart (and drive a couple other knives to BST).
> View attachment 119976



wow that is stunning.

I mean Im biased Hinoura is one of my very favorites but damn.


----------



## MrHiggins

daddy yo yo said:


> Fear the Klingon invasion no more, the Klingon slayer has arrived at its final destination awaiting epic deployment. This is 280/65/340g of pure force:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPM 3V blade from German maker @suntravel, 2-toned stabilized Koa, copper spacer, dyed warthog ferrule.


That's f-ing over the top, bro. The, "this one goes to 11" of knives.


----------



## DDCarter

ian said:


> Ashi Honyaki.
> 
> View attachment 119912




been eyeing that one, cool thing


----------



## RockyBasel

ian said:


> Ashi Honyaki.
> 
> View attachment 119912




Sigh....some day


----------



## Matt Jacobs

2 new knives 
Top is a dcb customs 9" Gyuto in AEB-L.
I was really surprised by this one. I love the profile, thin behind the edge and one of my favorite steels. My wife has claimed this as the handle is incredible 
Bottom is a Shiro Kamo R2 with Damascus cladding. I am super impressed with this steel. It raised a burr very quickly and broke off clean leaving a screaming sharp edge. This probably has more bite than any knife I have owned and the retention is better than any of my carbon steels. I have heard this was similar to SG2 but in my limited experience it is way better. 
I love the height of this blade and profile is great. The only downside is it drags pretty bad through onions


----------



## M1k3

Matt Jacobs said:


> View attachment 120098
> View attachment 120099
> 
> 2 new knives
> Top is a dcb customs 9" Gyuto in AEB-L.
> I was really surprised by this one. I love the profile, thin behind the edge and one of my favorite steels. My wife has claimed this as the handle is incredible
> Bottom is a Shiro Kamo R2 with Damascus cladding. I am super impressed with this steel. It raised a burr very quickly and broke off clean leaving a screaming sharp edge. This probably has more bite than any knife I have owned and the retention is better than any of my carbon steels. I have heard this was similar to SG2 but in my limited experience it is way better.
> I love the height of this blade and profile is great. The only downside is it drags pretty bad through onions


R2 is SG2 steel.


----------



## outofgamut

Matt Jacobs said:


> It raised a burr very quickly and broke off clean leaving a screaming sharp edge.



How you manage to do this quickly with R2 is beyond me. My Naniwa 800 and I are already spent while my Takamura or Saji R2 are not even breaking a sweat. 

Completely different to Shirogami for instance. My Fujiyama feels like it’s sharpening itself on the stones. 

But the edge retention of R2 is terrific!


----------



## chefwp

nwshull said:


> Kagekiyo blue 1 240 kiritsuke.


How do you like this? I am budgeting for a Kagekiyo blue#1 K-gyuto in 210mm, it is between that and a similar Hitohira model.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

outofgamut said:


> How you manage to do this quickly with R2 is beyond me. My Naniwa 800 and I are already spent while my Takamura or Saji R2 are not even breaking a sweat.
> 
> Completely different to Shirogami for instance. My Fujiyama feels like it’s sharpening itself on the stones.
> 
> But the edge retention of R2 is terrific!


I also used a Chosera 800 I had a nice burr in 3 passes and it removed very quickly. I have only sharpened it once so maybe the factory edge was easy to sharpen and it may get harder from here.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

M1k3 said:


> R2 is SG2 steel.


Thank you M1k3, I have heard they are the same I have also seen where once has more tungsten or other alloys added. I am no expert but this knife holds an edge so much better than the knife I owned labeled SG2 that I believed they were different. It's amazing how much influence the maker has on how the same steel can feel.


----------



## nwshull

chefwp said:


> How do you like this? I am budgeting for a Kagekiyo blue#1 K-gyuto in 210mm, it is between that and a similar Hitohira model.



Aesthetically its beautiful. It could be improved with a little more height to it. As far as cutting goes, its enjoyable for tip work. I don't think it does push cuts quite as well as my tsubaya tanaka gyuto, which is the same black smith/steel and wide bevel ground. If I had to have 1 tanaka blue 1, I'd advise going with a more traditional gyuto, but its a fun niche knife to have and again aesthetically cool. 

Between it and the Hitohira, I'm going to say some possibly controversial things. 

1) I believe that these knives, along at least with the hitohiras and the tsubaya Y. Tanaka knives do have variation in their dimensions. That's not to say they aren't typically finished very well. But for example, my dad and I bought the Tsubaya knives at the same time and when we opened our boxes back in the states, his was much more stout and taller than mine. The CKC knife I examined in their store a few years back was also a little bigger than the one I got in the mail. Again they both have strengths and weakenesses and none of them are bad knives or finished just different. I get the impression the hitohiras are the same way. Bottom line, there's a potential to have a little variation between the same knife in these lines.
2) None of these three knife brands are that different within the standard bounds of variation as far as the actual pathway of the blade profile and cross geometry wise. You may get a taller one, you may get a wider one etc. 

So in reality, its up to you what sort of aesthetic and bells and whistles you like. The magnetic in a kagekiyo saya is cool. The lacquer handle through me off when I first saw it (I had thought all sides had lacquer) but its grown on me a lot and stands out in a traditional but different way from my list of buffalo horn/ wood handles. 

One other thing, is that both lines are undersized. So be aware of that. My sweet spot is a oversized 210, undersized 240 I think. If you're used to a bigger 210, you might want to consider a 240.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

ian said:


> Ashi Honyaki.
> 
> View attachment 119912


Ohhh we are d-measuring? Made by Bob himself.


----------



## chefwp

nwshull said:


> Aesthetically its beautiful. It could be improved with a little more height to it. As far as cutting goes, its enjoyable for tip work. I don't think it does push cuts quite as well as my tsubaya tanaka gyuto, which is the same black smith/steel and wide bevel ground. If I had to have 1 tanaka blue 1, I'd advise going with a more traditional gyuto, but its a fun niche knife to have and again aesthetically cool.
> 
> Between it and the Hitohira, I'm going to say some possibly controversial things.
> 
> 1) I believe that these knives, along at least with the hitohiras and the tsubaya Y. Tanaka knives do have variation in their dimensions. That's not to say they aren't typically finished very well. But for example, my dad and I bought the Tsubaya knives at the same time and when we opened our boxes back in the states, his was much more stout and taller than mine. The CKC knife I examined in their store a few years back was also a little bigger than the one I got in the mail. Again they both have strengths and weakenesses and none of them are bad knives or finished just different. I get the impression the hitohiras are the same way. Bottom line, there's a potential to have a little variation between the same knife in these lines.
> 2) None of these three knife brands are that different within the standard bounds of variation as far as the actual pathway of the blade profile and cross geometry wise. You may get a taller one, you may get a wider one etc.
> 
> So in reality, its up to you what sort of aesthetic and bells and whistles you like. The magnetic in a kagekiyo saya is cool. The lacquer handle through me off when I first saw it (I had thought all sides had lacquer) but its grown on me a lot and stands out in a traditional but different way from my list of buffalo horn/ wood handles.
> 
> One other thing, is that both lines are undersized. So be aware of that. My sweet spot is a oversized 210, undersized 240 I think. If you're used to a bigger 210, you might want to consider a 240.


Thanks for your thoughtful and detailed reply. I pulled the trigger on the 210 Kagekiyo today. I think the size will suit me and I recently filled the 240 position with a Yoshikane that I'm super happy with. The question now is, will I give up either of my 2 current 210s, I should, but I don't know. The Shiki has become my wife's go-to and the Masakage, well I just have a soft spot for...


----------



## ian

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Nenox 240mm green bone gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 119908
> View attachment 119909





ian said:


> Ashi Honyaki.
> 
> View attachment 119912





AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Ohhh we are d-measuring? Made by Bob himself.
> 
> View attachment 120196



Nah, no d measuring. I just thought we were taking pictures of cool knives we found on the internet! I could never afford an Ashi honyaki.


----------



## big_adventure

ian said:


> Nah, no d measuring. I just thought we were taking pictures of cool knives we found on the internet! I could never afford an Ashi honyaki.



Sure you could, man, just stop eating, stop drinking, stop paying rent, stop buying (or washing...) clothes, paying bills is right out. In a short time, that Ashi Honyaki can be yours. Granted, people are going to come to take it away from you, and even if not, having a kitchen knife without a kitchen is of questionable utility.


----------



## ian

Edit: I can afford an Ashi Honyaki, but my wife would punch me in the face if I bought one.


----------



## BillHanna

ian said:


> Edit: I can afford an Ashi Honyaki, but my wife would punch me in the face if I bought one.


Buy once, punched once


----------



## ian

BillHanna said:


> Buy once, punched once



That is an optimistic view.


----------



## BillHanna

@ian We’re getting an estimate to add a bedroom. Should I tell them two?


----------



## Corradobrit1

ian said:


> Edit: I can afford an Ashi Honyaki, but my wife would punch me in the face if I bought one.


Just call it investment portfolio diversification.


----------



## 0x0x

Japanese power


----------



## ian

BillHanna said:


> @ian We’re getting an estimate to add a bedroom. Should I tell them two?



Nah, luckily I don’t even want an Ashi honyaki, or really any knife north of $700.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Matt Jacobs said:


> Thank you M1k3, I have heard they are the same I have also seen where once has more tungsten or other alloys added. I am no expert but this knife holds an edge so much better than the knife I owned labeled SG2 that I believed they were different. It's amazing how much influence the maker has on how the same steel can feel.



It's the same. Read the comments under the graph:



Takefu SG2 Knife Steel Composition Analysis Graph, Equivalents And Overview Version 4.36


----------



## big_adventure

ian said:


> Edit: I can afford an Ashi Honyaki, but my wife would punch me in the face if I bought one.



Wives, amiright?


----------



## Alder26

Just finished this little project up. 
240mm iron clad watanabe with a burnt oak handle by @musicman980. 

Super duper sanjo style/ Bobo kaiju


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

ian said:


> Nah, no d measuring. I just thought we were taking pictures of cool knives we found on the internet! I could never afford an Ashi honyaki.


No, I bought it. Just didn't feel like taking pictures.


----------



## nexus1935

0x0x said:


> Japanese power
> View attachment 120237


What steel is that Takada in the middle @0x0x ?


----------



## RockyBasel

Fredrik Spåre
15N20 and 1.2419
Integral Bolster


----------



## pentryumf

RockyBasel said:


> Fredrik Spåre
> 15N20 and 1.2419
> Integral Bolster
> 
> View attachment 120304
> View attachment 120305
> View attachment 120306



This is absolutely gorgeous. Great pick!
Really digging integrals that have such a sweet grip.

Picked this from @preizzo.

unknown maker,unknown steel, amazing feel in hand but most importantly affordable quality.

stated as 290mm x 55mm.. Japanese western.
Can someone clarify if this is integral? It appears as it’s a welded bolster. I was informed it’s most likely ebony scales.
I prefer bog oak, maybe after a year of use.

that choil shot shot sold me Immediately .


----------



## 0x0x

nexus1935 said:


> What steel is that Takada in the middle @0x0x ?



Blue 1


----------



## RockyBasel

pentryumf said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous. Great pick!
> Really digging integrals that have such a sweet grip.
> 
> Picked this from @preizzo.
> 
> unknown maker,unknown steel, amazing feel in hand but most importantly affordable quality.
> 
> stated as 290mm x 55mm.. Japanese western.
> Can someone clarify if this is integral? It appears as it’s a welded bolster. I was informed it’s most likely ebony scales.
> I prefer bog oak, maybe after a year of use.
> 
> that choil shot shot sold me Immediately .



The choil shot is rather impressive


----------



## ExistentialHero

Ooof, I'm way behind here! Picked up a few beauties in the last little while. Let's see...

So here's a 285mm gyuto from The9Nine in 1.2519 w/ low-count twist Damascus. An absolute unit (329gm!) with nice convexing--tons of fun to work with, and of course the cladding is bonkers. Really nice patina forming with lots of colors.


----------



## ExistentialHero

This one is a 280mm honyaki gyuto from Nigara in Aogami 2. Laser-thin and zippy, though it's quite tall (I really should grab a heel height, but it's in the high 50s for sure), and the steel is wonderfully reactive (and shows a little cloudy banding as a nice bonus!).


----------



## tgfencer

ExistentialHero said:


> Ooof, I'm way behind here! Picked up a few beauties in the last little while. Let's see...
> 
> So here's a 285mm gyuto from The9Nine in 1.2519 w/ low-count twist Damascus. An absolute unit (329gm!) with nice convexing--tons of fun to work with, and of course the cladding is bonkers. Really nice patina forming with lots of colors.
> 
> View attachment 120372
> View attachment 120371
> View attachment 120369



Aww, hello old friend. I had to get back on Rob's list not long after I sold that one. Hope you're enjoying it.


----------



## ExistentialHero

And finally a 280mm gyuto from Birgersson Blades. Unfortunately this one lost a few mm from the tip in shipping, so Björn reground it for me--the nose was originally a little higher, but I really like the new profile. Nice middleweight grind and very comfortable geometry--I've really enjoyed having this one up in the rotation since it came back from surgery! Björn is awesome to work with and doing fantastic work--definitely recommend checking him out if you haven't already!


----------



## RockyBasel

Those are some amazing knives! Wow, keep taking some time off if this is the kind of stuff you post when back


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

ExistentialHero said:


> Ooof, I'm way behind here! Picked up a few beauties in the last little while. Let's see...
> 
> So here's a 285mm gyuto from The9Nine in 1.2519 w/ low-count twist Damascus. An absolute unit (329gm!) with nice convexing--tons of fun to work with, and of course the cladding is bonkers. Really nice patina forming with lots of colors.
> 
> View attachment 120372
> View attachment 120371
> View attachment 120369


I just got a gyuto from Rob recently as well. It is THE knife for me right now. My next from him will probably look a lot like this. That low count twist dammy is just too stellar.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Oh, I almost forgot! Last but clearly not least, a 295mm Raquin gyuto in 145sc. Surprisingly nimble for its size with a really great middle-weight grind that just drops through softer foods. Lovely kasumi polish and a "real" KU finish that almost feels like it's going to rub off on your fingers (butt it doesn't, of course!). Bryan's work is already well-known around here, so I'm not telling anyone anything they don't already know, but this knife is the real deal.


----------



## JASinIL2006

ian said:


> That is an optimistic view.



Or the view of someone who isn't married!


----------



## BillHanna

JASinIL2006 said:


> Or the view of someone who isn't married!


I'm an enabler.


----------



## chefwp

Kagekiyo Kiritsuke Gyuto 210mm, blue #1 This guy has a beautiful finish, it is a little on the small side in terms of length and height (@*nwshull *was right!), but I think I will enjoy using this guy.


----------



## childermass

My Spåre arrived today and it is even more beautiful in real life than I thought


----------



## Sdo

childermass said:


> My Spåre arrived today and it is even more beautiful in real life than I thought
> View attachment 120568
> View attachment 120569
> View attachment 120570


Is this the one and only that is still available on his site? Really tempted to try a Spare. Then if you have time share some impressions on it 

Cheers!


----------



## spaceconvoy

A mystery inox nogent Sab branded by Dehillerin, found on ebay and purchased mainly for the real ebony handle and partial bolster. Steel sharpens up easily but not very fine grained, and I imagine the edge retention isn't great. Still, I have a good feeling this could be the in-hand paring knife I've been searching for.


----------



## childermass

Sdo said:


> Is this the one and only that is still available on his site? Really tempted to try a Spare. Then if you have time share some impressions on it
> 
> Cheers!


There is not really anything in stock on his page, just space holders to get an idea of the prices. You can’t check out on his shop.
You will just have to write him a message on Instagram and talk to him what you want. I asked for a carbon 200 and he accidentally had this beauty ready for shipment for a more than reasonable price I have to say.
I have only cut up one onion yet as I only prepared some sandwiches today but so far it’s really promising, I will be happy to post more on it once I have used it more.


----------



## captaincaed

@ExistentialHero is going wild with the KS clones, dang


----------



## ExistentialHero

captaincaed said:


> @ExistentialHero is going wild with the KS clones, dang



Ironically I don't actually care that much about profile, I'm much more concerned with balance and grind--but these are some bangers! Just wait until you see my next couple of acquisitions


----------



## adam92

YumYumSauce said:


> Got the Gesshin Uraku white #2 180 mm Left handed Usuba to complete my single bevel set. Asked for initial sharpening and came very sharp. 1st time trying katsuramaki on daikon with a proper usuba. I see a lot of daikon in my diet this week.


Hard to see lefty knife here, especially usuba


----------



## valdim

RockyBasel said:


> Thanks- my first a Jannis knife - hopefully not my last!


Surely not the last


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Steel by Lundbergs, 26c3 core and wrought iron clad


----------



## childermass

Giovanny Torres said:


> Steel by Lundbergs, 26c3 core and wrought iron clad


Nice 
I'm on Mattias' list for a 240 Gyuto and a 120 utility in September. Mine will be mono steel and I'm really looking forward to them.
Any comments on performance yet or is it too early?


----------



## Giovanny Torres

childermass said:


> Nice
> I'm on Mattias' list for a 240 Gyuto and a 120 utility in September. Mine will be mono steel and I'm really looking forward to them.
> Any comments on performance yet or is it too early?


I haven't used it yet but FF looks really good, blade is super straight.
I'll let you know impressions once I get to cut something. 
Mattias is really easy to work with and overall seems like he is trying to make you the best knife to his abilities.


----------



## valdim

Hi!
I received this Heiji petty SS 135 cm a month ago. Very happy with my choice, sharpens easy, holds edge and the tip is like a scalpel.
I had to wait 5 months, since I placed my direct order.
First time to touch a burnt chestnut handle - feels light and the grip is perfect.
Overall - Heiji is Heiji.


----------



## Benuser

Budget wabi-sabi à la française:
Petty from the fifties. See the narrow fingerguard and absence of a full bolster. Meant for the North-American market. The makers call them Canadians.
A serious problem with these knives is a lip of a few millimetres at the heel, sharpened at an obtuse angle — here removed. It hinders use in the middle of the board as it causes a frown. Once gone the first centimetre of the edge has no function, but at least the contact with the board is straight.


----------



## WiriWiri

I was feeling supremely lazy today and leftovers were beckoning. But when the postie brings something like this plans have to change










My first BST purchase and an absolute pleasure all round. Early days yet, but I can‘t see this one leaving anytime soon.


----------



## Kgp

WiriWiri said:


> I was feeling supremely lazy today and leftovers were beckoning. But when the postie brings something like this plans have to change
> 
> View attachment 120743
> 
> View attachment 120744
> 
> 
> My first BST purchase and an absolute pleasure all round. Early days yet, but I can‘t see this one leaving anytime soon.


Nice! What is it?


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## Ceriano

Mikeadunne said:


> Can’t get enough of this mazaki 180 petty action! This is number 2. I know he is always playing around with grind profile etc but I am stoked on this knife. A few mm shorter than my 180 Kasumi and 20gs heavier.
> View attachment 85089
> View attachment 85089
> View attachment 85090



Do you get more use out of your 180? I'm trying to decide between the 150 and 180.


----------



## Mikeadunne

@Ceriano I'm all the way in on 180


----------



## BillHanna

@Mikeadunne you have a collection of 180s, correct?


----------



## Mikeadunne

BillHanna said:


> @Mikeadunne you have a collection of 180s, correct?


Haha the legend grows... no at one point I had 4 petties in the 185-200 range. 2 mazak, 1 shihan, 1 Kono fuji. I sold the shihan so now I have 3. But I also have an old sabatier 7inch utility knife... 

I'd have one more if somebody would man up and sell me their [email protected]#$#@$ing Marko Tsourkan 180mm petty !

But yes I have a soft spot for this genre.


----------



## heldentenor

Hiromoto AS petty, Konosuke Blue #1 gyuto.


----------



## WiriWiri

Kgp said:


> Nice! What is it?



sorry, it’s A Tsubaya (Y) Tanaka 240. Yum


----------



## kidsos

Got a Munetoshi petty from @childermass, sharpened it up and polished it a bit. Great cutter (good grind. not too wedgey and food release to my liking ;-) ) , gets stupid sharp and had absolutely no low spots whatsoever!


----------



## Danzo

kidsos said:


> Got a Munetoshi petty from @childermass, sharpened it up and polished it a bit. Great cutter, gets stupid sharp and had absolutely no low spots whatsoever!
> View attachment 121040
> View attachment 121041
> View attachment 121042
> View attachment 121043


nice, you picked this up. Whats the update on the tip that had some potential cladding at the edge?


----------



## kidsos

Danzo said:


> nice, you picked this up. Whats the update on the tip that had some potential cladding at the edge?


Cladding seems still there but has no effect on performance I think. I am using it professionally and it didn't chip or roll or anything, so that's good i guess!


----------



## BillHanna

Milan Gravier


----------



## Danzo

kidsos said:


> Cladding seems still there but has no effect on performance I think. I am using it professionally and it didn't chip or roll or anything, so that's good i guess!


It will sharpen out eventually!


----------



## K.Bouldin

New addition!
Jiro #145, thanks Twiggs.




Best Friends!!!
Pictured with a Kisuke 210 W2


----------



## Carl Kotte

spaceconvoy said:


> View attachment 120580
> View attachment 120581
> 
> A mystery inox nogent Sab branded by Dehillerin, found on ebay and purchased mainly for the real ebony handle and partial bolster. Steel sharpens up easily but not very fine grained, and I imagine the edge retention isn't great. Still, I have a good feeling this could be the in-hand paring knife I've been searching for.


It looks SO GOOD!!!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Benuser said:


> Budget wabi-sabi à la française:
> Petty from the fifties. See the narrow fingerguard and absence of a full bolster. Meant for the North-American market. The makers call them Canadians.
> A serious problem with these knives is a lip of a few millimetres at the heel, sharpened at an obtuse angle — here removed. It hinders use in the middle of the board as it causes a frown. Once gone the first centimetre of the edge has no function, but at least the contact with the board is straight. View attachment 120733


YES!!!!!


----------



## daddy yo yo

50 shades of Koa:


----------



## fatsumie

Alder26 said:


> Just finished this little project up.
> 240mm iron clad watanabe with a burnt oak handle by @musicman980.
> 
> Super duper sanjo style/ Bobo kaiju



Hi, could you care to share how you did it? Im also interested in trying to create that "Kaiju" finish on my iron clad knives. Thanks


----------



## BillHanna

alterwisser said:


> Swedish one night stand, cheating on Dalman with Axel A


How’s this guy treating you these days?


----------



## ExistentialHero

Here's a new one for the stable: a 270mm gyuto from Marko Tsourkan in mono 52100. I've been interested to try Marko's classic WH for a while now, and I can definitely see what all the fuss is about! Top-notch F&F with a lovely satin finish, subtle rounding on the spine and choil, and a nicely polished righty handle. Great taper and a scary thin tip. Beautiful convexing the whole length of the blade and a nice thin edge. At 263gms and balanced near the T in the maker's mark, it's authoritative without feeling heavy. Super cool.


----------



## Mikeadunne

ExistentialHero said:


> Here's a new one for the stable: a 270mm gyuto from Marko Tsourkan in mono 52100. I've been interested to try Marko's classic WH for a while now, and I can definitely see what all the fuss is about! Top-notch F&F with a lovely satin finish, subtle rounding on the spine and choil, and a nicely polished righty handle. Great taper and a scary thin tip. Beautiful convexing the whole length of the blade and a nice thin edge. At 263gms and balanced near the T in the maker's mark, it's authoritative without feeling heavy. Super cool.
> 
> View attachment 121279
> View attachment 121280
> View attachment 121281


that knife is freaking beautiful


----------



## tostadas

Passed by my local Chinese restaurant supply store today. Got a pair to dual wield for mincing pork.


----------



## mack

TGT - "The Greek-Trio" by Uwe Mattern (suntravel)






Steel is 14C28N, handle ist made of white Corian with blue liners (that's why I call them TGT), super clean finish, best performers I own. 

Mack.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The book came in a couple days ago and the knife finally arrived today. No fault of the vendor, USPS sent it to the wrong office late Friday and with the federal holiday it took until today to arrive.

Tsunehisa Nashiji G3 (Ginsan) 210 gyuto with a custom Box Elder Burl and Maple Burl handle from Dustin Swaciak at Real Sharp Knives.


----------



## tostadas

daddy yo yo said:


> 50 shades of Koa:


Are these handles custom? They're hot


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ExistentialHero said:


> Here's a new one for the stable: a 270mm gyuto from Marko Tsourkan in mono 52100. I've been interested to try Marko's classic WH for a while now, and I can definitely see what all the fuss is about! Top-notch F&F with a lovely satin finish, subtle rounding on the spine and choil, and a nicely polished righty handle. Great taper and a scary thin tip. Beautiful convexing the whole length of the blade and a nice thin edge. At 263gms and balanced near the T in the maker's mark, it's authoritative without feeling heavy. Super cool.
> 
> View attachment 121279
> View attachment 121280
> View attachment 121281



I agree with @Mikeadunne . That is freaking gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## McMan

I’m way too late posting this… considering I bought it about 2-3 years ago.

Beautiful work here from John at Didsbury Forge!
Iron-clad with blackwood+bog oak handle with sterling spacer. (IIRC sttel is AS Jon’d gotten a hold of.)
Nicely convexed grind. Really a fun knife to use, such a nice profile.



This is the thread that got me interested in his work:




__





225mm Aogami super Gyuto.


Hello, This is one I just finished up, the blade is AO super blue, carbon clad. The handle is bog oak with ebony and a stirling silver spacer. I have been spending quite a bit of time working on grind geometry, and my knives are staring to cut ok now ! (even though the finish on this one is...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

McMan said:


> I’m way too late posting this… considering I bought it about 2-3 years ago.
> 
> Beautiful work here from John at Didsbury Forge!
> Iron-clad with blackwood+bog oak handle with sterling spacer. (IIRC sttel is AS Jon’d gotten a hold of.)
> Nicely convexed grind. Really a fun knife to use, such a nice profile.View attachment 121471
> 
> This is the thread that got me interested in his work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 225mm Aogami super Gyuto.
> 
> 
> Hello, This is one I just finished up, the blade is AO super blue, carbon clad. The handle is bog oak with ebony and a stirling silver spacer. I have been spending quite a bit of time working on grind geometry, and my knives are staring to cut ok now ! (even though the finish on this one is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


>


----------



## luuogle

Shigefusa Kitaeji Usuba 210mm


----------



## KO88

The beast has arrived! 315mm of145sc / Wrought iron Bryans love!
Have to thank @Geigs for one of the nicest BST buys!


----------



## ragz

Wanted a Bazes for a while. Very good first impression excited to get it working. 300mm


----------



## DaM0w

Scored this Takeda AS on BST a short while back... it was listed as a 240, turns out to be about 250x48, this is a good one. Commissioned the ever awesome @birdsfan to find a two tone piece of wood and make it into a handle to match my other AS and well... he nailed it!


----------



## @ftermath

Intrigue got the better of me. Since the measurements aren’t on the website... 212x53mm, 242g. It’s a pig behind the edge but I was hoping for something a little more sturdy to contrast my jknives. It cuts well based on the one meal I’ve prepped and a light thinning should be all it needs for my preferences. It’s not as well polished as it appears but you have to appreciate all the work that must go into keeping the edges symmetrical. The spine is nicely rounded but the sheep’s foot edge is left pretty roughly ground and there are a few rough edges in other places. There’s nothing here that can’t be addressed with some stones and sandpaper. Handle is gorgeous and perfectly proportioned to my hands. It’s an interesting knife. I love the blade profile but wish it was more forward balanced. Reminds me a lot of Kramer carbons but with a much better edge profile for my tastes.


----------



## TSF415

@ftermath said:


> Intrigue got the better of me. Since the measurements aren’t on the website... 212x53mm, 242g. It’s a pig behind the edge but I was hoping for something a little more sturdy to contrast my jknives. It cuts well based on the one meal I’ve prepped and a light thinning should be all it needs for my preferences. It’s not as well polished as it appears but you have to appreciate all the work that must go into keeping the edges symmetrical. The spine is nicely rounded but the sheep’s foot edge is left pretty roughly ground and there are a few rough edges in other places. There’s nothing here that can’t be addressed with some stones and sandpaper. Handle is gorgeous and perfectly proportioned to my hands. It’s an interesting knife. I love the blade profile but wish it was more forward balanced. Reminds me a lot of Kramer carbons but with a much better edge profile for my tastes.View attachment 121682
> View attachment 121683



It looked intriguing to me as well. The website says they take 52100 to 65hrc.


----------



## @ftermath

TSF415 said:


> It looked intriguing to me as well. The website says they take 52100 to 65hrc.


Right? That’s crazy! It won’t replace my favorite gyutos but it’s surprisingly nice to use. I’m more likely to keep this than a santoku.


----------



## Vancouversam

Lefty Genkai twins


----------



## j22582536

Vancouversam said:


> Lefty Genkai twins
> View attachment 121687
> View attachment 121688


Incredible twins


----------



## KO88

Ok today something really special!
270mm of blue#2 goodness!  No clad only straight temperline hardly visible...


----------



## IsoJ

KO88 said:


> Ok today something really special!
> 270mm of blue#2 goodness!  No clad only straight temperline hardly visible...
> View attachment 121765
> View attachment 121766
> View attachment 121767


----------



## hien

My first yu kurosaki


----------



## ExistentialHero

Y'all. Y'ALL.

280mm of 1.2562 from Marius Smide, clad in Damascus of 15N20 and Swedish wrought iron. Features Marius's famous S-grind, which looks super cool with the patterned cladding, and a smooth taper from an 8mm neck down to a wispy thin tip. 279gm, 58mm at the heel. I can't stop staring


----------



## EM-L

I know, It's not a kitchen knife! But I couldn't resist!


----------



## Koop

FedEx finally came through with a delivery from District Cutlery. TF Maboroshi. Please pardon the low quality cell phone pics.




The obligatory box shot.




And a group shot with Nashiji cousins.


----------



## Boynutman

Vancouversam said:


> Lefty Genkai twins
> View attachment 121687
> View attachment 121688



For dual handed pork chopping like @tostadas intends?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Kagekiyi Blue 1 240 Kiritsuke. I think it’s more like a sujiyuto as the height is only 43mm. It’s beautiful though.


----------



## fatsumie

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Kagekiyi Blue 1 240 Kiritsuke. I think it’s more like a sujiyuto as the height is only 43mm. It’s beautiful though.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 121926
> 
> View attachment 121925


that is a tall blade road


----------



## lumo

Recent purchases, time to take them in to see what’s up.
300 mm Toyama yanagiba (above average Toy f&f, 222 grams and nice height)
240 mm Toyama SS gyuto (I broke down since my iron clad is shrinking)
240 Itsuo Doi (talk about slam pigs  , 277 grams of yams )
270 mm Shig kitaeji yanagiba (bought here from @Currantly, silky smooth transaction, feels a little like a fugu  )


----------



## Mikeadunne

lumo said:


> Recent purchases, time to take them in to see what’s up.
> 300 mm Toyama yanagiba (above average Toy f&f, 222 grams and nice height)
> 240 mm Toyama SS gyuto (I broke down since my iron clad is shrinking)
> 240 Itsuo Doi (talk about slam pigs  , 277 grams of yams )
> 270 mm Shig kitaeji yanagiba (bought here from @Currantly, silky smooth transaction, feels a little like a fugu  )View attachment 121944
> View attachment 121941
> View attachment 121942
> View attachment 121943


Is that the ckc doi? I’d be interested to hear your assessment after you use it a little.


----------



## andrewsa

Had gotten quite lucky when this was available from an online vendor then I got unlucky when I copped custom duties which costed me 25% of the retail item...

I didn't think I'd ever pull the trigger on an expensive knife like this but there is some sort of allure that made me want to try out a Kiyoshi Kato where I was willing to cop a loss to see what the fuss was all about it but I don't think I will be testing it out anymore..considering how much it has costed me in total


----------



## drsmp

Gorgeous Rader 5 steel Gyuto. Much gratitude and thanks to @marc4pt0 and especially @Brian Weekley for this gem. Knife karma on KKF is for real.


----------



## marc4pt0

@drsmp Looking good in its new neighborhood!
Brian definitely earned some extra knife karma bonus points on this one. I tip my hat to that gentleman


----------



## Carl Kotte

EM-L said:


> I know, It's not a kitchen knife! But I couldn't resist!
> View attachment 121789


Is it a denka?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Carl Kotte said:


> Is it a denka?


Too refined for a Denka


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## parbaked

Carl Kotte said:


> Is it a denka?


Denkaka...


----------



## Corradobrit1

EM-L said:


> I know, It's not a kitchen knife! But I couldn't resist!
> View attachment 121789


Thats like 4 ft tall 
Its a Denkzilla


----------



## EM-L

Carl Kotte said:


> Is it a denka?


It's a large EKA!!! With real plastic handle.


----------



## Carl Kotte

EM-L said:


> It's a large EKA!!! With real plastic handle.


Real vegan Buffalo!


----------



## EM-L

Corradobrit1 said:


> Thats like 4 ft tall
> Its a Denkzilla


Around 160-170cm  The price by cm is much lower than my other knifes!


----------



## M1k3

EM-L said:


> It's a large EKA!!! With real plastic handle.


"I'd like buy the letters 'D' and 'N'"


----------



## Bonzo

Takamura R2 incoming - very excited!


----------



## Pointless1

M1k3 said:


> "I'd like buy the letters 'D' and 'N'"



Probably be a different font to ensure appropriate wabi-sabi.


----------



## EM-L

M1k3 said:


> "I'd like buy the letters 'D' and 'N'"


You can have both?


----------



## j22582536

andrewsa said:


> Had gotten quite lucky when this was available from an online vendor then I got unlucky when I copped custom duties which costed me 25% of the retail item...
> 
> I didn't think I'd ever pull the trigger on an expensive knife like this but there is some sort of allure that made me want to try out a Kiyoshi Kato where I was willing to cop a loss to see what the fuss was all about it but I don't think I will be testing it out anymore..considering how much it has costed me in total
> 
> View attachment 121957
> 
> 
> View attachment 121958


Oh Damn 25% custom duty...


----------



## Pie

Speaking of denka.. 




210 wa handle gyuto - after years of deliberation. I mostly blame the wabi sabi thread for pushing me over the edge, and a big wood grain box of wabi sabi is what I got. It now sits at the top. 

This thing cuts f***ing incredible!!


----------



## BillHanna

@Pie whats up with that funky bunky


----------



## Corradobrit1

Pie said:


> Speaking of denka.. View attachment 122167
> 
> 
> 210 wa handle gyuto - after years of deliberation. I mostly blame the wabi sabi thread for pushing me over the edge, and a big wood grain box of wabi sabi is what I got. It now sits at the top.
> 
> This thing cuts f***ing incredible!!


A Denka to rule them all.......so much wabi sabi, so little time.


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## Pie

BillHanna said:


> @Pie whats up with that funky bunky



sakai Takayuki tall bunka - togashi’s rendition of something like the tinker tank I suppose. Def out of the usual wheelhouse but I like it for the extra extra heft and relative thinness up the bevel. One hell of an ootb edge too.

That denka is just bursting with wabi sabi tho . Gonna be some time before I gather the nerve to start “fixing” it.


----------



## IsoJ

This isn't a knifebuy from me. I am a bit speechless because I got this as a gift from my friend @Carl Kotte . And the knife leaves me a bit speechless too. 

F.Dick aka Dicktato, made around 1920s, steel unknown, heattreated and bringed back to life by @Carl Kotte and @Isasmedjan. Height 57mm, lenght 275mm, weight 511gr, hrc 60-62


----------



## Pertti

Awesome, now that's not too light for your tastes is it @IsoJ ?


----------



## IsoJ

Pertti said:


> Awesome, now that's not too light for your tastes is it @IsoJ ?


You could say so . The huge tang gives it a good balance for beeing that heavy plus the handle materials when I get to make it.


----------



## FishmanDE

Catching up for the past two weeks!

240mm SS Clad Watanabe
150mm W2 Hinoura Petty
240mm W2 Hinoura 
240mm Mazaki JNS Coal/Quentched
120mm TF Mab Petty
270mm Gesshin Ginga


----------



## FishmanDE

lumo said:


> Recent purchases, time to take them in to see what’s up.



That Doi looks like a bad mother!


----------



## big_adventure

Pie said:


> Speaking of denka.. View attachment 122167
> 
> 
> 210 wa handle gyuto - after years of deliberation. I mostly blame the wabi sabi thread for pushing me over the edge, and a big wood grain box of wabi sabi is what I got. It now sits at the top.
> 
> This thing cuts f***ing incredible!!



I love the smell of wabi-sabi in the morning.

That stale cigarette smell, ahhhh smells like... victory.


----------



## RockyBasel

This arrived today after some long delays due to Mis-adventures with postal services. Was nervous that it had been lost in the great postal unknown.

But it’s so purdy out of the box, ahhh, all is well in Mudville now

245x57
26C3
262 gm
Hamon came with the knife at no additional charge


----------



## Chips

Just picked up my Mizuno KS style 240mm honyaki gyuto after a custom handle job. It's much more KS style in shape and proportions now. Narrowed the machi a lot and added a lefty choil grind/polish as well as a slight regrind of the kissaki to bring it slightly more narrow. The spine has been rounded. The fit-up for the machi to the handle was trued up better. I can't wait to start using this knife.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Honyaki are on a roll. Keep them coming


----------



## DitmasPork

Isasmedjan, gyuto, vintage Böhler TWR steel core, wrought iron clad, masur birch. Awesomeness.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I had a lot of knives come in over the past few weeks… let’s start with 
Tsukasa Hinoura "Ryusui Tobi-Mon" 「流水飛紋」 a.k.a. “River Jump” or “half twist”  


















Got this gem from @knifewear years ago, and I recently had it cleaned up by @forty.knives before a new saya/handle. The handle is ancient bog oak and marble horn, and saya sugi with a light touch of the shou sugi ban technique… both are by both by @common_trade and really nicely done! He even recreated the semi-octagonal (heart shaped) handle for which many Hinoura knives are known.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Quick post of some other new arrivals from another shipment (not all are technically “new” but have had spa treatments)




240mm Yoshikazu Ikeda Honyaki gyuto with Fujiyama hamon

270mm mizuno tanrenjo fugubiki (left hand)

270mm mazaki ginsan yanagi (left hand, i only slipped the handle on quickly for a picture, it’s on properly now)

330mm watanabe Honyaki kensaki yanagi (left hand)

360mm misono gyuto (left hand)

180mm kochi carbon nakiri from JKI


----------



## McMan

What's the wood on the dragon? Very nice!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

McMan said:


> What's the wood on the dragon? Very nice!


Gator skin (Afzelia Xylay), didn't really need to rehandle this but needed to use the block and I had a dragon mosaic pin too… seemed like the perfect candidate


----------



## RockyBasel

aboynamedsuita said:


> Quick post of some other new arrivals from another shipment (not all are technically “new” but have had spa treatments)
> View attachment 122624
> 
> 240mm Yoshikazu Ikeda Honyaki gyuto with Fujiyama hamon
> 
> 270mm mizuno tanrenjo fugubiki (left hand)
> 
> 270mm mazaki ginsan yanagi (left hand, i only slipped the handle on quickly for a picture, it’s on properly now)
> 
> 330mm watanabe Honyaki kensaki yanagi (left hand)
> 
> 360mm misono gyuto (left hand)
> 
> 180mm kochi carbon nakiri from JKI



can we see another picture of the Ikeda?
It’s raining Honyaki’s!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

RockyBasel said:


> can we see another picture of the Ikeda?
> It’s raining Honyaki’s!


I’ll try to post more pics individually later, the ikeda and watanabe might also be on BST


----------



## Southpaw

aboynamedsuita said:


> Quick post of some other new arrivals from another shipment (not all are technically “new” but have had spa treatments)
> View attachment 122624
> 
> 240mm Yoshikazu Ikeda Honyaki gyuto with Fujiyama hamon
> 
> 270mm mizuno tanrenjo fugubiki (left hand)
> 
> 270mm mazaki ginsan yanagi (left hand, i only slipped the handle on quickly for a picture, it’s on properly now)
> 
> 330mm watanabe Honyaki kensaki yanagi (left hand)
> 
> 360mm misono gyuto (left hand)
> 
> 180mm kochi carbon nakiri from JKI


Jealousy is a powerful emotion


----------



## Chips

aboynamedsuita said:


> I’ll try to post more pics individually later, the ikeda and watanabe might also be on BST



A lefty samurai sword almost! Well done.


----------



## DrEriksson

ExistentialHero said:


> Y'all. Y'ALL.
> 
> 280mm of 1.2562 from Marius Smide, clad in Damascus of 15N20 and Swedish wrought iron. Features Marius's famous S-grind, which looks super cool with the patterned cladding, and a smooth taper from an 8mm neck down to a wispy thin tip. 279gm, 58mm at the heel. I can't stop staring



What a beauty. Recently got mine, and I'm a bit blown away. How you enjoying yours?


----------



## DrEriksson

About time I share my Marius Smide. Go-mai gyuto with 1.2562 core, 231*55 at 228 g. This is a knife that doesn't "translate" well into pictures. The layers, and the grind, make for an interesting clad that pops. With a bit of patina on it, there's so much going on. I was excited to get one at this length, but now I'm eyeing the big boys as well...


----------



## TonyZ

Just received my first yoshikane, a skd 210 from EE. Its shorter than I expected it to be but I can see why people really like these.


----------



## RockyBasel

ExistentialHero said:


> Y'all. Y'ALL.
> 
> 280mm of 1.2562 from Marius Smide, clad in Damascus of 15N20 and Swedish wrought iron. Features Marius's famous S-grind, which looks super cool with the patterned cladding, and a smooth taper from an 8mm neck down to a wispy thin tip. 279gm, 58mm at the heel. I can't stop staring
> 
> View attachment 121770
> View attachment 121771
> View attachment 121772


Congrats! Great decision - I love mine!


----------



## ExistentialHero

DrEriksson said:


> What a beauty. Recently got mine, and I'm a bit blown away. How you enjoying yours?



It's friggin' awesome. The performance is really top-notch, and of course it's taking a ridiculous iridescent patina:


----------



## madmotts

Hey folks it's not a dammy or fujiyama but this unassuming blade is a OUL branded Y. Tanaka 240 in shirogami 1 and stainless clad by from Miura knives sharpened by Maruyama. It's wide bevel-ish but at 2.1mm it's pretty skinny.

The power of persuasion @shinyunggyun @Jason183. Will be interesting to compare with Fujiyama W1 and Togashi SS W1. Japan to Seattle in 3 days.

~51mm tall 
~230mm short
176g
2.7mm over the heel, 2.1mid


----------



## 4wa1l

Two new ones from Lucas at Northside knives. Both 26c3 steel. The gyuto is wonderfully balanced for a bigger knife. Can't wait to use them! I added some nicer photos from Lucas as mine doesn't do them justice.

260x60mm gyuto
130x60mm mini nakiri


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Nordquist designs custom S-grind gyuto. This one is 1084 @62hrc with a cocobolo handle with carbon steel insert. I worked on the profile amd asked for this as thin as possible. He even engraved my logo. I am really impressed, this tip is the thinnest of all my knives and ghosted through onions. Best performing s-grind I have owned.


----------



## j22582536

Recently picked up an used 330mm Tatsuo Ikeda Fuji sakimaru Takobiki and repaired it myself. First time repairing a sakimaru, good thing I didn’t ruined it


----------



## Repjapsteel

j22582536 said:


> Recently picked up an used 330mm Tatsuo Ikeda Fuji sakimaru Takobiki and repaired it myself. First time repairing a sakimaru, good thing I didn’t ruined it  View attachment 122773
> View attachment 122774


What were the things you fixed?


----------



## j22582536

Repjapsteel said:


> What were the things you fixed?


I did many things... removed chippings, straighten the shinogi, fixed the kissaki , sand the uraoshi, mirror polished the entire blade, etched the hamon; took me quite some time


----------



## Repjapsteel

j22582536 said:


> I did many things... removed chippings, straighten the shinogi, fixed the kissaki , sand the uraoshi, mirror polished the entire blade, etched the hamon; took me quite some time


 That sounds insane lol. All that hard work paid off in the end


----------



## j22582536

Repjapsteel said:


> That sounds insane lol. All that hard work paid off in the end


Kissaki took me the longest... it’s my first time so I approached super carefully; really afraid of ruining it


----------



## Chips

Corradobrit1 said:


> Honyaki are on a roll. Keep them coming



Just got the word that my custom lefty Yoshikazu Ikeda W#1 300mm Honyaki Yanagiba just got finished a bit ahead of schedule. Tomohito Iida should get it early next week, place an ebony handle on it and send it off to me. This was pretty fast for a lefty order placed the end of January. I'd read of turn around times for these being 8-9 months. 

I'll share photos when it gets here. But it too will likely get a custom (wa) handle from the same maker I've been using recently.


----------



## Eloh

Something new from Mert/HVB. The first impression from first day st work is pretty damn good. Due to the good weight distribution this feels fairly nimble for such a heavy knife.


----------



## big_adventure

RockyBasel said:


> This arrived today after some long delays due to Mis-adventures with postal services. Was nervous that it had been lost in the great postal unknown.
> 
> But it’s so purdy out of the box, ahhh, all is well in Mudville now
> 
> 245x57
> 26C3
> 262 gm
> Hamon came with the knife at no additional charge
> 
> 
> View attachment 122537
> View attachment 122538
> View attachment 122539
> View attachment 122540
> View attachment 122541



That is one sexy blade.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Another Swede arrived


----------



## Pertti

Bought some of the most known/biggest Finnish puukko style knife makers fish filetting knives, each made in Finland. Nothing too fancy, but they are quite fine and functional IMO. I was looking into some Finnish custom puukko makers too, but in the end I simply wanted these to experience what they are each about.

The longest one is a 22cm made by Wood Jewel in Kolari, Lapland of Finland. Curly birch and reindeer antler with brass/new silver bolster. Steel is from Germany, X50CrMoV15 HRC 57,5-58 according to the Finnish metal firm, Laurin Metalli, from which I queried the info. As a side note, I noticed that many of the puukko makers are using Lauris blades and they can indeed be bought separately and so on too.

I was surprised actually how fine this knife is. Looks and feels great, the blade itself is rather simple brushed finish, a bit of bend but clearly not too much, feels good, heel height 25mm at the very thickest spot.

The second one is a 19cm J Marttiini "Kojamo" fillet with heat treated birch and bronze salmon bolsters. Marttiini is probably the most familiar maker to people here. The company is nowadays owned by Rapala, who claims that the Marttiini fileting knives are the worlds most sold filetting knives.

Marttiini has fillets made from different steels, this one is actually unknown to me, but it could be ~ 53-55 HRC, like their classic model,or then a 57-58 like in some others. The reason I picked the Kojamo is that its made in Finland and I didnt fancy some of the other made in Finland fillets they had as much. Their most sold one, the classic, for instance is nowadays made in cooperation with their factory in Estonia. This knife itself has a beautiful mirror polish and came in a very nice wooden gift box. One salmon fileted, no complaints. Good stiffness for my tastes, not very bendy.

The smallest is a 16cm Iisakki Järvenpää.
X55CrMo14, 57-58 HRC, checked with the manufacturer. Again very nice looking knife IMO. One rainbow trout done. This one has a quite bendy blade and seemed I prefer the less bendy Marttiini, but this knife is designed with the smaller fish in mind, waiting to go catch s perch in the summer. Also I find rainbow trout is always less pleasant to fillet than salmon, for which I used the Marttiini .

Iisakki came with a postcard hand signed by, I believe, each of their workers in Kauhava . All in all very happy with each. They all trap a bit of water in the bolster, but the blades are stainless and I suppose one could seal them at will rather easily. Oh and all came with a nice leather sheath.


----------



## IsoJ

Pertti said:


> View attachment 122882
> View attachment 122883
> View attachment 122884
> 
> 
> Bought some of the most known/biggest Finnish puukko style knife makers fish filetting knives, each made in Finland. Nothing too fancy, but they are quite fine and functional IMO. I was looking into some Finnish custom puukko makers too, but in the end I simply wanted these to experience what they are each about.
> 
> The longest one is a 22cm made by Wood Jewel in Kolari, Lapland of Finland. Curly birch and reindeer antler with brass/new silver bolster. Steel is from Germany, X50CrMoV15 HRC 57,5-58 according to the Finnish metal firm, Laurin Metalli, from which I queried the info. As a side note, I noticed that many of the puukko makers are using Lauris blades and they can indeed be bought separately and so on too.
> 
> I was surprised actually how fine this knife is. Looks and feels great, the blade itself is rather simple brushed finish, a bit of bend but clearly not too much, feels good, heel height 25mm at the very thickest spot.
> 
> The second one is a 19cm J Marttiini "Kojamo" fillet with heat treated birch and bronze salmon bolsters. Marttiini is probably the most familiar maker to people here. The company is nowadays owned by Rapala, who claims that the Marttiini fileting knives are the worlds most sold filetting knives.
> 
> Marttiini has fillets made from different steels, this one is actually unknown to me, but it could be ~ 53-55 HRC, like their classic model,or then a 57-58 like in some others. The reason I picked the Kojamo is that its made in Finland and I didnt fancy some of the other made in Finland fillets they had as much. Their most sold one, the classic, for instance is nowadays made in cooperation with their factory in Estonia. This knife itself has a beautiful mirror polish and came in a very nice wooden gift box. One salmon fileted, no complaints. Good stiffness for my tastes, not very bendy.
> 
> The smallest is a 16cm Iisakki Järvenpää.
> X55CrMo14, 57-58 HRC, checked with the manufacturer. Again very nice looking knife IMO. One rainbow trout done. This one has a quite bendy blade and seemed I prefer the less bendy Marttiini, but this knife is designed with the smaller fish in mind, waiting to go catch s perch in the summer. Also I find rainbow trout is always less pleasant to fillet than salmon, for which I used the Marttiini .
> 
> Iisakki came with a postcard hand signed by, I believe, each of their workers in Kauhava . All in all very happy with each. They all trap a bit of water in the bolster, but the blades are stainless and I suppose one could seal them at will rather easily. Oh and all came with a nice leather sheath.


Very nice set there


----------



## Pertti

IsoJ said:


> Very nice set there



Thanks, they are fine . Since I got my deba in december I've been using that for the bigger fish and mostly my a bit of a pig santoku for the smaller ones. Done a lot of fish lately haha. The deba is nice too, but I have to say its satisfying also to filet with a proper western filet.


----------



## doc

Pertti said:


> View attachment 122882
> View attachment 122883
> View attachment 122884
> 
> 
> Bought some of the most known/biggest Finnish puukko style knife makers fish filetting knives, each made in Finland. Nothing too fancy, but they are quite fine and functional IMO. I was looking into some Finnish custom puukko makers too, but in the end I simply wanted these to experience what they are each about.
> 
> The longest one is a 22cm made by Wood Jewel in Kolari, Lapland of Finland. Curly birch and reindeer antler with brass/new silver bolster. Steel is from Germany, X50CrMoV15 HRC 57,5-58 according to the Finnish metal firm, Laurin Metalli, from which I queried the info. As a side note, I noticed that many of the puukko makers are using Lauris blades and they can indeed be bought separately and so on too.
> 
> I was surprised actually how fine this knife is. Looks and feels great, the blade itself is rather simple brushed finish, a bit of bend but clearly not too much, feels good, heel height 25mm at the very thickest spot.
> 
> The second one is a 19cm J Marttiini "Kojamo" fillet with heat treated birch and bronze salmon bolsters. Marttiini is probably the most familiar maker to people here. The company is nowadays owned by Rapala, who claims that the Marttiini fileting knives are the worlds most sold filetting knives.
> 
> Marttiini has fillets made from different steels, this one is actually unknown to me, but it could be ~ 53-55 HRC, like their classic model,or then a 57-58 like in some others. The reason I picked the Kojamo is that its made in Finland and I didnt fancy some of the other made in Finland fillets they had as much. Their most sold one, the classic, for instance is nowadays made in cooperation with their factory in Estonia. This knife itself has a beautiful mirror polish and came in a very nice wooden gift box. One salmon fileted, no complaints. Good stiffness for my tastes, not very bendy.
> 
> The smallest is a 16cm Iisakki Järvenpää.
> X55CrMo14, 57-58 HRC, checked with the manufacturer. Again very nice looking knife IMO. One rainbow trout done. This one has a quite bendy blade and seemed I prefer the less bendy Marttiini, but this knife is designed with the smaller fish in mind, waiting to go catch s perch in the summer. Also I find rainbow trout is always less pleasant to fillet than salmon, for which I used the Marttiini .
> 
> Iisakki came with a postcard hand signed by, I believe, each of their workers in Kauhava . All in all very happy with each. They all trap a bit of water in the bolster, but the blades are stainless and I suppose one could seal them at will rather easily. Oh and all came with a nice leather sheath.



That looks very awesome!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pertti said:


> View attachment 122882
> View attachment 122883
> View attachment 122884
> 
> 
> Bought some of the most known/biggest Finnish puukko style knife makers fish filetting knives, each made in Finland. Nothing too fancy, but they are quite fine and functional IMO. I was looking into some Finnish custom puukko makers too, but in the end I simply wanted these to experience what they are each about.
> 
> The longest one is a 22cm made by Wood Jewel in Kolari, Lapland of Finland. Curly birch and reindeer antler with brass/new silver bolster. Steel is from Germany, X50CrMoV15 HRC 57,5-58 according to the Finnish metal firm, Laurin Metalli, from which I queried the info. As a side note, I noticed that many of the puukko makers are using Lauris blades and they can indeed be bought separately and so on too.
> 
> I was surprised actually how fine this knife is. Looks and feels great, the blade itself is rather simple brushed finish, a bit of bend but clearly not too much, feels good, heel height 25mm at the very thickest spot.
> 
> The second one is a 19cm J Marttiini "Kojamo" fillet with heat treated birch and bronze salmon bolsters. Marttiini is probably the most familiar maker to people here. The company is nowadays owned by Rapala, who claims that the Marttiini fileting knives are the worlds most sold filetting knives.
> 
> Marttiini has fillets made from different steels, this one is actually unknown to me, but it could be ~ 53-55 HRC, like their classic model,or then a 57-58 like in some others. The reason I picked the Kojamo is that its made in Finland and I didnt fancy some of the other made in Finland fillets they had as much. Their most sold one, the classic, for instance is nowadays made in cooperation with their factory in Estonia. This knife itself has a beautiful mirror polish and came in a very nice wooden gift box. One salmon fileted, no complaints. Good stiffness for my tastes, not very bendy.
> 
> The smallest is a 16cm Iisakki Järvenpää.
> X55CrMo14, 57-58 HRC, checked with the manufacturer. Again very nice looking knife IMO. One rainbow trout done. This one has a quite bendy blade and seemed I prefer the less bendy Marttiini, but this knife is designed with the smaller fish in mind, waiting to go catch s perch in the summer. Also I find rainbow trout is always less pleasant to fillet than salmon, for which I used the Marttiini .
> 
> Iisakki came with a postcard hand signed by, I believe, each of their workers in Kauhava . All in all very happy with each. They all trap a bit of water in the bolster, but the blades are stainless and I suppose one could seal them at will rather easily. Oh and all came with a nice leather sheath.


Hahahaha, what do you think about this one?


----------



## Pertti

daddy yo yo said:


> Hahahaha, what do you think about this one?



What do you mean? Its a Rapala with a Marttiini blade, Rapala owns Marttiini. There's lots of knives like that around. Regular filet.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pertti said:


> What do you mean? Its a Rapala with a Marttiini blade, Rapala owns Marttiini. There's lots of knives like that around. Regular filet.


Thx! I got this from my grandpa and never investigated what it was...


----------



## Pertti

daddy yo yo said:


> Thx! I got this from my grandpa and never investigated what it was...



Nice to hear people using these, but I suppose its a given if they are essentially the worlds most sold filetts like Rapala claims . There was a mention at least here about the claim btw, seen it elsewhere too.:






Fish 'n Fillet® Knives


More guts than any other knife, this is the one that taught the world to fillet. A favorite since the early days of Normark® with over 100 million sold to date, this knife is used in more fishing camps, on more charter boats and by more fisherman than any other fillet knife in the world...




www.rapala.com





Where do you live btw?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pertti said:


> Nice to hear people using these, but I suppose its a given if they are essentially the worlds most sold filetts like Rapala claims . There was a mention at least here about the claim btw, seen it elsewhere too.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish 'n Fillet® Knives
> 
> 
> More guts than any other knife, this is the one that taught the world to fillet. A favorite since the early days of Normark® with over 100 million sold to date, this knife is used in more fishing camps, on more charter boats and by more fisherman than any other fillet knife in the world...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rapala.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live btw?


Austria. My grandpa loved fishing, especially fly fishing. And he loved fishing salmon. That’s where he got this knife...


----------



## Pertti

daddy yo yo said:


> Austria. My grandpa loved fishing, especially fly fishing. And he loved fishing salmon. That’s where he got this knife...



That is awesome! Hope you enjoy using it  It looks like a very good tool to me, that is never going to slip off from the hands. Note to self about gifting a fillet if we get grandkids. Aaand to go scour my parents places for old knives


----------



## phoka

j22582536 said:


> Kissaki took me the longest... it’s my first time so I approached super carefully; really afraid of ruining it



The knife looks stunning! Congrats on the wonderful work!


----------



## drsmp

Takamura Damascus 240 gyuto just back from Exotic Blanks. Gary did a killer job on the Honduran Rosewood Burl handle.


----------



## IsoJ

drsmp said:


> Takamura Damascus 240 gyuto just back from Exotic Blanks. Gary did a killer job on the Honduran Rosewood Burl handle. View attachment 122926
> View attachment 122927
> View attachment 122928


I don't usually like the twotone wood handles but here it looks really good. Nice package


----------



## Southpaw

IsoJ said:


> I don't usually like the twotone wood handles but here it looks really good. Nice package


Ya Steve, it matches that knife so well. Crazy awesome


----------



## Martyn

2 new knives arrived today from Japan - 
215mm white 1 yanagi by Unshu Yukimitsu; 
270mm blue 1 yanagi by swordsmith Kono-san


----------



## Kgp

New one from Daniel Cauble. Stainless over German tungsten steel. 220x60, 208 gms, maple burl handle.


----------



## Kgp

We moved and I left behind my magnetic knife holders. New kitchen doesn’t lend itself to mounting them, but I have a nice knife drawer that holds most. Needed something for the overflow. Found this on Etsy and it’s perfect. Sits behind my my cutting board and takes up minimal space. Maker is Fine Crafts of Kentucky.


----------



## childermass

The next two Swedes came in today. A 220mm Gyuto and 170mm Deba from Björn Birgersson, both with handles made from Olive wood provided by me.


----------



## adam92

Vancouversam said:


> Lefty Genkai twins
> View attachment 121687
> View attachment 121688


May I know Genkai still forging lefty knife? Is it possible to know where you get this?


----------



## Barmoley

I’ve been very fortunate to be able to get this knife. So far I can’t find fault with it or anything I would want to improve on it. It is MagnaCut core and I am very impressed with the steel so far. Everything on this knife just works for me. The honeymoon period with this knife has been the longest for me so far, but it just works. Huge thank you to the Thomas dream team for creating the steel and the knife


----------



## Mrchainsaw

My newest knife is a Kamon. Seems too pretty to use. Should I use or simply hold as an heirloom. Looking for input 

Blade: 7 layer steel with 1.2519 core, a layer of nickel, a layer of 1.3520 carbon steel, and stainless steel cladding. Handle: Ringed Gidgee with titanium end caps


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Barmoley said:


> I’ve been very fortunate to be able to get this knife. So far I can’t find fault with it or anything I would want to improve on it. It is MagnaCut core and I am very impressed with the steel so far. Everything on this knife just works for me. The honeymoon period with this knife has been the longest for me so far, but it just works. Huge thank you to the Thomas dream team for creating the steel and the knife
> 
> View attachment 123185



Very cool and very special knife. Congrats!


----------



## Gregmega

Custom Togashi full tang western in ironwood, a subtle and elegant expression of pure artistry. Thanks to all the help from @moderncooking for setting this custom up and doing all the heavy lifting. Peter is a joy to work with for anyone looking at getting into some nice pieces, located in Germany. 
Also to dispel any myths as to whether it is indeed a full western tang, it unequivocally is.


----------



## Vancouversam

adam92 said:


> May I know Genkai still forging lefty knife? Is it possible to know where you get this?



I believe this is an old stock he made years ago that was recently sharpened. I’m not sure if he still forge these. Even if he does it will be really limited. One of this was purchased from retailer from Taiwan. And the other came from Japan


----------



## Chang

Damn, been busy so I haven’t been posting all the grabs on this thread, but if you follow me on IG you’ve seen all of these.

248x61 Two Sticks Gyuto (Pure Iron Cladding, Aogami 2 Core) An absolute beast. When it arrived, I always test OOTB edge vs. paper towel. It would not cut paper towel at all. A little disheartened, I proceeded to cut the usual suspects afterwards: potato, carrot, onion. Jesus this knife is sharp. My guess is that the way it was sharpened, there’s not much teeth on the edge, but damn can it ghost through ingredients.








Bottom: 225 Dan P. Integral that took almost 4 months to arrive (Wrought iron cladding, nickel, W2 core) I’ve been taking more videos than actual pictures of my knives, and this DP is with my saya guy right now, so hopefully I’ll be able to upload more pics of it, if I remember.  But this definitely made me a fan of his work. Just so damn comfortable to use.





HSC/// 240x57 “Workhorse” Gyuto (Wrought Iron Cladding, 52100 core)











These are some terrible pics, but Harbeer was able to get the cladding to look like rain drops. We decided against a final etching, so the patina it’s been developing has been really dope.









Shihan 244x56 A2 Gyuto


----------



## Chang

Continuation from the previous post:






I was not expecting the etch to be this dark. Ever since I used a heavily etched knife that had friction problems, I’ve been trying to avoid heavy etching overall. It’s not that bad on this Shihan, though. This knife legit feels just like the Kemadi KU bulats haha. If I was blindfolded and had both in each hand, I wouldn’t be able to tell the difference. I just can’t get enough of the banding....  supplied the wood for the handle, a nice two-toned walnut. I have the same wood for a saya so stay tuned


----------



## moderncooking

Gregmega said:


> Custom Togashi full tang western in ironwood, a subtle and elegant expression of pure artistry. Thanks to all the help from @moderncooking for setting this custom up and doing all the heavy lifting. Peter is a joy to work with for anyone looking at getting into some nice pieces, located in Germany.
> Also to dispel any myths as to whether it is indeed a full western tang, it unequivocally is.
> View attachment 123368
> View attachment 123369
> View attachment 123370
> View attachment 123371
> View attachment 123372
> View attachment 123373



Hey @Gregmega, thanks for the shout out. It certainly is a beast! 

If anyone is keen I am looking to place another order soon.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Forgecraft 240. A little project


----------



## big_adventure

Well, everyone knows what this is:






I purchased this from @esoo through BST. Erik was a perfect seller - always responsive, perfectly helpful when French customs decided to be jerks, on top of every aspect. 5/5. 

French customs decided that a 200 euro tax fee was fair. So, that was sub-awesome.

He had used the knife for a few preps, so it came pre-patina-ed! Vendors should offer that service.

It had the original edge, which had been used, so it was far too dull for me. Therefore, the first step was a nice session with a Chosera 3k and some leather stropping. NOW it was blindingly sharp - all of the usual tests were trivial. Push cutting newspaper, shaving arm hair without edge pressure on skin, gliding through tomato skins under the weight of the blade. The steel doesn't feel particularly easy to sharpen - it's not shirogami or aogami, taking a good bit longer to raise a burr - but it is consistent.

Here are the dimensions from my knife spreadsheet:





Performance is great after sharpening. Lunch prep for my GF and I was a large mixed salad, so a number of veggies were required. The tip glides through onions, sticking was minimal to normal for these items. It wedges a very tiny bit on a moderately thick carrot. The tomatoes were trivial to go through, even last in the series after the onions, cuke, carrots and apples. All peeling was also done with the knife.






Even missed opportunities (the massdrop) can be unmissed.


----------



## RevJoe

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 123412
> 
> Forgecraft 240. A little project


reminds me of old hickory


----------



## moderncooking

Mrchainsaw said:


> My newest knife is a Kamon. Seems too pretty to use. Should I use or simply hold as an heirloom. Looking for input
> 
> Blade: 7 layer steel with 1.2519 core, a layer of nickel, a layer of 1.3520 carbon steel, and stainless steel cladding. Handle: Ringed Gidgee with titanium end capsView attachment 123248
> View attachment 123249
> View attachment 123250



Mate knives are meant to be used. I am sure it will age beautifully.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Nothing sexy here for sure but I'm still excited.

*Ingredients have nothing to do with the knife. Wife was gathering up stuff for salad when I slipped in for a pic.





I like breaking down whole chickens and it was time to get a proper tool for the job. I've been back and forth about Western or honesuki for quite a while but using my utility knife as an experiment has me feeling the Western style right now. Yeah, I'm sure there will be a honesuki at some time...  






Look at the burr on that factory edge...lol.


----------



## Repjapsteel

NKD from Joe over at Halcyon Forge. This is a 230x58mm "Bullnose" profile with wrought iron and 1.2519 steel core.


----------



## killerloop

Repjapsteel said:


> NKD from Joe over at Halcyon Forge. This is a 230x58mm "Bullnose" profile with wrought iron and 1.2519 steel core.


Nice, subtle S grind is it? How does it cut?


----------



## Repjapsteel

killerloop said:


> Nice, subtle S grind is it? How does it cut?


I haven't used it yet because I'm going to meal prep this weekend and want to slice up some meat first to get a sick patina but If it's anything like my first Halcyon knife I'm sure it'll be amazing cutter.


----------



## tostadas

Repjapsteel said:


> NKD from Joe over at Halcyon Forge. This is a 230x58mm "Bullnose" profile with wrought iron and 1.2519 steel core.


What kind of handle is that? super hot


----------



## Repjapsteel

tostadas said:


> What kind of handle is that? super hot


Its a black maple burl with a high polish that makes it super smooth and comfortable to hold.


----------



## @ftermath

Just got my Stainless-clad B#2 Hinoura back from Shehan. I’ve posted this knife before but it feels completely different with this handle.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> Custom Togashi full tang western in ironwood, a subtle and elegant expression of pure artistry. Thanks to all the help from @moderncooking for setting this custom up and doing all the heavy lifting. Peter is a joy to work with for anyone looking at getting into some nice pieces, located in Germany.
> Also to dispel any myths as to whether it is indeed a full western tang, it unequivocally is.
> View attachment 123368
> View attachment 123369
> View attachment 123370
> View attachment 123371
> View attachment 123372
> View attachment 123373


How does it cut? Can we see some patina shots?


----------



## Carl Kotte

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Nothing sexy here for sure but I'm still excited.
> 
> *Ingredients have nothing to do with the knife. Wife was gathering up stuff for salad when I slipped in for a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like breaking down whole chickens and it was time to get a proper tool for the job. I've been back and forth about Western or honesuki for quite a while but using my utility knife as an experiment has me feeling the Western style right now. Yeah, I'm sure there will be a honesuki at some time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the burr on that factory edge...lol.


Dick power!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

RockyBasel said:


> can we see another picture of the Ikeda?
> It’s raining Honyaki’s!



a bit late but here are some more Honyaki pics


----------



## j22582536

aboynamedsuita said:


> a bit late but here are some more Honyaki pics
> View attachment 123676
> View attachment 123677
> View attachment 123678
> View attachment 123680
> View attachment 123679
> View attachment 123682
> View attachment 123681


That’s a nice looking yoshikazu ikeda Fuji, look like sharpened by Ino shinpei too


----------



## aboynamedsuita

TFTFTF back from a handle / saya and thinning 


Custom chukabocho by @teruyasu_fujiwara 
Approx. 100mm x 200mm blade, 507g with new ironwood burl handle (previously 456g). 

I had the edge geometry tuned up by @forty.knives (now hamaguri), The handle is ironwood burl with brass and G10, and saya is quarter-sawn oak with a touch of the shou sugi ban technique… both are by both by @common_trade 

The engravings read:

刀
工

四
代
目

藤
原
照
康

作

刀工・・・sword master
四代目・・・4th generations
藤原照康　作・・・made by Fujiwara Teruyasu

タ
ナ
｜

白
一
鋼

タナー・・・Tanner (my name in katakana)
白一鋼・・・white 1 steel (shirogami hagane)


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## aboynamedsuita

j22582536 said:


> That’s a nice looking yoshikazu ikeda Fuji, look like sharpened by Ino shinpei too


Thanks, that’s good to know. I got it in late-2018 but it stayed in USA until recently, just got it back with some other knives in a big shipment.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 123688


----------



## Alava.Coursolle

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Nothing sexy here for sure but I'm still excited.
> 
> *Ingredients have nothing to do with the knife. Wife was gathering up stuff for salad when I slipped in for a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like breaking down whole chickens and it was time to get a proper tool for the job. I've been back and forth about Western or honesuki for quite a while but using my utility knife as an experiment has me feeling the Western style right now. Yeah, I'm sure there will be a honesuki at some time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the burr on that factory edge...lol.


I dont know why but the F.Dick factory edge is very inconsistent... I have two of them and both came with a defect in the edge at the point. A seller of my town even sharpens the knives he sells of this brand


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Alava.Coursolle said:


> I dont know why but the F.Dick factory edge is very inconsistent... I have two of them and both came with a defect in the edge at the point. A seller of my town even sharpens the knives he sells of this brand



It's pretty common on all the major high-volume makers. Especially at this price point but I've surely seen it on much costlier offerings as well. Easy enough to clean up.


----------



## adam92

aboynamedsuita said:


> a bit late but here are some more Honyaki pics
> View attachment 123676
> View attachment 123677
> View attachment 123678
> View attachment 123680
> View attachment 123679
> View attachment 123682
> View attachment 123681


Is the yanagiba make by watanabe? May I know how much for that one? Looks so beautiful to me


----------



## adam92

Genkai masakuni 240mm kama usuba Left handed. Handle from Koki, very well finish. Mr Tada make beautiful saya for sure. Arrived yesterday. 




























Edit: 
Forgot to upload saya from Koki.


----------



## RockyBasel

Gregmega said:


> Custom Togashi full tang western in ironwood, a subtle and elegant expression of pure artistry. Thanks to all the help from @moderncooking for setting this custom up and doing all the heavy lifting. Peter is a joy to work with for anyone looking at getting into some nice pieces, located in Germany.
> Also to dispel any myths as to whether it is indeed a full western tang, it unequivocally is.
> View attachment 123368
> View attachment 123369
> View attachment 123370
> View attachment 123371
> View attachment 123372
> View attachment 123373




OMG - how did you score this! Congrats - it’s thought enough to get a Honyaki Togashi, but with western full tang is a rare treat. 

Who was the sharpener?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

adam92 said:


> Is the yanagiba make by watanabe? May I know how much for that one? Looks so beautiful to me


Yes it is blue steel Watanabe left hand 330mm kensaki yanagiba, just came back from JKI. I’ll DM you more info a bit later


----------



## Alava.Coursolle

HumbleHomeCook said:


> It's pretty common on all the major high-volume makers. Especially at this price point but I've surely seen it on much costlier offerings as well. Easy enough to clean up.


yeah, you are right, but I have also Arcos, Icel and Giesser and altough they dont have the "best" factory edge, they are very decent. I think F.Dick has some drunk sharpening robots there  , because even the seller I met says that in every 6box he finds a badly sharpened knife very often...


----------



## Grit

New arrival today from Jean-José Tritz. Handle in bocote.


----------



## LazerTornado

271g of Doi.


----------



## esoo

Y Tanaka 210 Dammy from JNS.

For the time I've been in the hobby, I've always heard about J-Knives coming unsharpened - this is the first one I've ever gotten that has zero edge on it.


----------



## adam92

adam92 said:


> Genkai masakuni 240mm kama usuba Left handed. Saya from Koki, very well finish. Mr Tada make beautiful saya for sure. Arrived yesterday. View attachment 123706
> View attachment 123707
> View attachment 123708
> View attachment 123709
> View attachment 123710
> View attachment 123711
> View attachment 123712
> View attachment 123713
> View attachment 123714
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Forgot to upload saya from Koki. View attachment 123804


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

Incoming... Just taken delivery of an *Tanaka Yoshikazu Gyuto 270mm Blue 1 Dama*

Mercifully the cutting edge and tip are quite perfect, Lovely understated dama forged into the steel. Fit and finish of the D shaped Ho wood and buffalo handle is very nice.


----------



## drsmp

Shihan 240 Gyuto in a telegraph wire wrought iron over W2 - warikomi style in a twist pattern with a walnut handle.


----------



## jsph

telegraph wire is such an interesting thought. never come across that before. seen other cables used, but something about that idea is really clever, charming, ...

congratulations. always love that tidy little maker's mark, too.


----------



## HSC /// Knives

Well I finally socked enough away to be able to reward myself with this knife from my friend Tim Wright


----------



## Barmoley

300g of Kippington goodness


----------



## jsph

Barmoley said:


> 300g of Kippington goodness
> 
> View attachment 124061



sonofa -- what? tell us _everything_!!


----------



## Barmoley

jsph said:


> sonofa -- what? tell us _everything_!!


It‘s 253x55 52100 workpony. Profile and balance same/very similar to chevron, hook grind passaround. Unlike that knife this one has workpony grind and more taper. Starts at 6 mm at the handle and tapers down. Feels good so far and destroyed a bunch of bell peppers with authority. Haven’t used it enough yet, but so far very good.


----------



## jsph

big congratulations on that, barmoley. sounds and looks brilliant. 

do you think at some point you could take a good straight-on / non-perspective shot of the spine's taper? (usually requires some distance + bird's eye view + zooming in.) i've been wondering about that lately, since mr kippington posted one with a concave taper that might have been about the same as yours there.

also, could i finally ask outright: what does everyone mean, exactly, by his workpony grind? might make more sense to me if i ever saw a side view, maybe with a straight-edge against it to really get the distinction.


----------



## ian

jsph said:


> might make more sense to me if i ever saw a side view, maybe with a straight-edge against it to really get the distinction.



It’s a convex grind, somewhat asymmetrical (at least on the one I have), more convex than his lasers and less convex than his workhorses.


----------



## Barmoley

Workpony is mid convex grind like Ian said. Given drastic taper, side views at different points of the blade will look different and are difficult to show.

The spine on mine looks similar to the lefty that was sold recently. I could be wrong ofcourse.


----------



## jsph

ok, thanks, guys, that makes sense. that's what i was thinking, but with people using "workpony grind" in a way that sounded like it was a distinct thing unto itself, i started to wonder whether there was something actually _different_ in cross-section rather than just being more- or less-convex depending the thickness of the blade, i.e., laser = thinner, thus necessarily less convex, versus workpony = thicker, thus more convexity is possible. ... and the asymmetry would be more pronounced, again, when the blade is thicker. (... following other kippington posts, likely more asymmetrical _edge_, i have to assume, to combat the asymmetrical grind causing steering, as he once explained.) understandable about the cross-section being different along the length of the blade -- for the same reason as above: as it heads toward the tip, with that amount of taper, it's not possible for it to be as convex.

barmoley: was this one you commissioned directly, or did you pick it up second-hand or via a disappeared-customer buy/sell/trade sale?


----------



## Mrchainsaw

Lots of good looking knives. How does one stop the addiction


----------



## mc2442

I believe it was panda that named the work pony offering from Kip and it stuck. As stated above, it fit between his work horse and laser knives. I have one as well and love it. Not sure what his wait time is on new orders, they do pop up on BST occasionally but he is a great guy to deal with if you go direct.


----------



## jsph

thanks, mc2442. i appreciate it. i'm afraid that might have to remain a fantasy for a little while, money-wise, but i have no doubt it would be a great experience for a great knife.


----------



## Barmoley

jsph said:


> ok, thanks, guys, that makes sense. that's what i was thinking, but with people using "workpony grind" in a way that sounded like it was a distinct thing unto itself, i started to wonder whether there was something actually _different_ in cross-section rather than just being more- or less-convex depending the thickness of the blade, i.e., laser = thinner, thus necessarily less convex, versus workpony = thicker, thus more convexity is possible. ... and the asymmetry would be more pronounced, again, when the blade is thicker. (... following other kippington posts, likely more asymmetrical _edge_, i have to assume, to combat the asymmetrical grind causing steering, as he once explained.) understandable about the cross-section being different along the length of the blade -- for the same reason as above: as it heads toward the tip, with that amount of taper, it's not possible for it to be as convex.
> 
> barmoley: was this one you commissioned directly, or did you pick it up second-hand or via a disappeared-customer buy/sell/trade sale?


I got it directly. I was on his list for a while and when my name came up I remembered how much I liked the passaround. So asked for the same, but with his regular mid weight grind, since that is my favorite. I've had a few of these and to me they were all excellent. I really liked the passaround, but the chevron hook grind as good as it is for what it was designed for is too specialized to me. Jules really understand what he is doing with profiles, grinds, etc and every time I argue with him I end up being wrong, so this time I just asked him to make me the passaround with workpony grind. So far, I really like it.


----------



## M1k3

mc2442 said:


> I believe it was panda that named the work pony offering from Kip and it stuck. As stated above, it fit between his work horse and laser knives. I have one as well and love it. Not sure what his wait time is on new orders, they do pop up on BST occasionally but he is a great guy to deal with if you go direct.


Wait time is 'ever. Books closed last I checked. And it was 14 month wait when it was open.


----------



## RockyBasel

DarKHarlequiN said:


> Incoming... Just taken delivery of an *Tanaka Yoshikazu Gyuto 270mm Blue 1 Dama*
> 
> Mercifully the cutting edge and tip are quite perfect, Lovely understated dama forged into the steel. Fit and finish of the D shaped Ho wood and buffalo handle is very nice.
> 
> View attachment 123997
> 
> View attachment 123998


JNS?


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

RockyBasel said:


> JNS?



Yes...I was happy with the service from Maksim


----------



## jsph

M1k3 said:


> Wait time is 'ever. Books closed last I checked. And it was 14 month wait when it was open.



thanks, m1k3. that's good to know. ... and not let myself get too swept-away with the fantasy.


----------



## JASinIL2006

Picked up a nice used Konosuke HD2 270mm gyuto. Interestingly, the actual cutting edge is only about 1/2” longer than my Masakage 240 gyuto.


----------



## RockyBasel

DarKHarlequiN said:


> Yes...I was happy with the service from Maxim


Maksim has always been great with my orders - I once ordered a 240 mm Y Tanaka blue Damascus from Maksim - he sent me a 270 mm by accident - never asked me for the difference - just said “oh sh*t  and let me keep the knife


----------



## captaincaed

Lotta good looking stuff coming out of New Mexico these days. I may need to hop on that wagon pretty soon.


----------



## captaincaed

Shihan mass drop 2.5?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Don’t think I have shown it here yet:

This is not my first from @KAMON Knives and it won’t be my last but it is the most jaw-dropping specimen from Ben I have seen. I can’t catch this knife‘s beauty in any picture but here it is:

It is a ~250 Chef‘s with Western handle in black dyed Amboyna which I sourced myself. I have been on the hunt for some nice handle blocks in the past few months and this was one of the gems.


























Check out Ben’s Instagram, he has shown some „official“ pics of this knife, too, and also a nice video.

Btw, this is how the block of Amboyna looked before Ben transformed it into some Kamon-Kunst:


----------



## Alava.Coursolle

New arrivals:

Sanelli 324610
-X50CrMo14 from Bonpertuis steel, 57HRC
-The handle is bi-component ang grippy with oily hands. In the catalog says that it has silver particles to be bacteria-free but I cant check this statement.
-Completely made in Italy, I like this brand because they are honest of the origin of the products, altough you cant be 100% sure  italian knife brands tend to be a little "dark" with their production.













Spitzenreiter 800639
-Traditional crucible steel (carbon steel). HRC unknown
-Handle made of beech wood. Two (aluminum?) rivets.
-This is a pure traditional handmade solingen vegetable knife, used for onions, carrots, potatoes... An old pattern swept away by the newer profiles of industrial manufacturers.
-Handmade by a two man workshop in Solingen-Ohligs. I discovered him in my last trip to the city of blades. He does not speak english.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

drsmp said:


> Shihan 240 Gyuto in a telegraph wire wrought iron over W2 - warikomi style in a twist pattern with a walnut handle.
> View attachment 124006
> View attachment 124007
> View attachment 124008
> View attachment 124009


These ones are absolutely bonkers. I need a shihan of some kind... or maybe all kinds. They look to be so excellent


----------



## Migraine

daddy yo yo said:


> Don’t think I have shown it here yet:
> 
> This is not my first from @KAMON Knives and it won’t be my last but it is the most jaw-dropping specimen from Ben I have seen. I can’t catch this knife‘s beauty in any picture but here it is:
> 
> It is a ~250 Chef‘s with Western handle in black dyed Amboyna which I sourced myself. I have been on the hunt for some nice handle blocks in the past few months and this was one of the gems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Ben’s Instagram, he has shown some „official“ pics of this knife, too, and also a nice video.
> 
> Btw, this is how the block of Amboyna looked before Ben transformed it into some Kamon-Kunst:



Almost as pretty as mine


----------



## Perzua

I now it is not the best place for knives but dont have enough room for this. 

Next will be short nakiri. Last place on wall. Maybe Denka ?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Small dangerous knife.


----------



## NO ChoP!

TF Mabby 195mm. Tall profile, lefty('ish) grind. Straight off the boat!

Plus, best sticker in the biz! I'll sell it for $49.95 (the sticker, not the Mab)


----------



## esoo

Knife number 2 of retail therapy has arrived:

Yoshi Amekiri 210 SKD.


----------



## Southpaw

Shig Alert!

restoring this bad boy, here’s my first day’s worth of work. Before and after













also it’s a major shame that the ferrule is cracked, as Shigefusa ho wood handles are the best, and marble Shigs are almost as rare as yo handles.


----------



## adrianopedro

Two new knives arrived this past week

Kenji Togashi Gyoto 240mm, Aogami 2A, iron cladding























Mutsumi Hinoura Gyoto 240mm, Shirogami 2A, iron cladding


----------



## tcmx3

adrianopedro said:


> Two new knives arrived this past week
> 
> Kenji Togashi Gyoto 240mm, Aogami 2A, iron cladding
> 
> View attachment 124463
> 
> 
> View attachment 124464
> 
> 
> View attachment 124465
> 
> 
> View attachment 124467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mutsumi Hinoura Gyoto 240mm, Shirogami 2A, iron cladding
> 
> View attachment 124468
> 
> 
> View attachment 124470
> 
> 
> View attachment 124471
> 
> 
> View attachment 124472



if you get tired of that Hinoura please dm me


----------



## zizirex

Fujiyama FM white 1


----------



## Chopper88

NO ChoP! said:


> View attachment 124440
> 
> Plus, best sticker in the biz! I'll sell it for $49.95 (the sticker, not the Mab)



TF should bring out trading cards, bet a limited edition one with his dog will be worth $$$ quickly.


----------



## spaceconvoy

I can't believe I spent close to three bills on an SK5 honesuki  but damn this thing is sweet. Kogetsu purchased through Kataba, 135x40mm, 160g. The finish is rough but the grind is ideal, has a nice taper and very thin tip. The handle is sub-misono grade and too heavy for my taste, balanced at the bolster like yo-honesukis tend to be. After a rehandling I'm hoping it'll make a nice utility knife, like a tall workhorse petty.


----------



## BillHanna

I've thought I might like a shorter honesuki. If you're gonna use it as such, please let us know.


----------



## spaceconvoy

BillHanna said:


> I've thought I might like a shorter honesuki. If you're gonna use it as such, please let us know.


Eventually, but I need a proper honesuki twice a year at most. Based on my current diet I'll probably be using this more for hard cheeses and cured meats.


----------



## Southpaw

Choil on the Shigefusa


----------



## Moooza

My first Shigefua kasumi, it's stunning.
240mm gyuto


----------



## @ftermath

Moooza said:


> … it's stunning.
> 
> View attachment 124629


Yes it is.


----------



## Qapla'

spaceconvoy said:


> I can't believe I spent close to three bills on an SK5 honesuki  but damn this thing is sweet. Kogetsu purchased through Kataba, 135x40mm, 160g. The finish is rough but the grind is ideal, has a nice taper and very thin tip. The handle is sub-misono grade and too heavy for my taste, balanced at the bolster like yo-honesukis tend to be. After a rehandling I'm hoping it'll make a nice utility knife, like a tall workhorse petty.


If you consider $300 as being too much for a SK5 honesuki, then what made you choose it over, say, a Misono Dragon, an Ichimonji Special Steel, or a Takayuki Western Blue?

(Disclaimer: I am not a honesuki-user, so I may have no idea what makes any of them better than another in active use.)


----------



## spaceconvoy

Qapla' said:


> If you consider $300 as being too much for a SK5 honesuki, then what made you choose it over, say, a Misono Dragon, an Ichimonji Special Steel, or a Takayuki Western Blue?
> 
> (Disclaimer: I am not a honesuki-user, so I may have no idea what makes any of them better than another in active use.)


The size, I don't think there's another yo honesuki this small. Also, the distal taper and grind are on the thin side, more petty knife than pure honesuki


----------



## panda

RockyBasel said:


> This arrived today after some long delays due to Mis-adventures with postal services. Was nervous that it had been lost in the great postal unknown.
> 
> But it’s so purdy out of the box, ahhh, all is well in Mudville now
> 
> 245x57
> 26C3
> 262 gm
> Hamon came with the knife at no additional charge
> 
> 
> View attachment 122537
> View attachment 122538
> View attachment 122539
> View attachment 122540
> View attachment 122541


this looks really good. how does it cut?


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> How does it cut? Can we see some patina shots?


It’s pretty awesome- the edge is insane ootb, it’s super thin, cuts so dang well. Used it tonight for dinner and it was a joy. Only thought thus far is that the handle is pretty heavy for how thin the blade is overall. May send off the Graydon for a little diet to get the balance more toward the blade... otherwise I have zero complaints


----------



## Southpaw

Moooza said:


> My first Shigefua kasumi, it's stunning.
> 240mm gyuto
> 
> View attachment 124629


Had to go and one up me! Lol more pics dude!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Moooza said:


> My first Shigefua kasumi, it's stunning.
> 240mm gyuto
> 
> View attachment 124629


This is very nice! Who did the handle?


----------



## Moooza

daddy yo yo said:


> This is very nice! Who did the handle?


Alessandro Simonetti made the handle. It's not quite blonde horn @Southpaw, but it suits it well.


----------



## PineWood

Sukenari petty AS


----------



## Southpaw

Moooza said:


> Alessandro Simonetti made the handle. It's not quite blonde horn @Southpaw, but it suits it well.


Lmao Shots Fired!!!! 

more pics dude!


----------



## esoo

Stress relief purchase =4 (and for those paying attention #3 was delayed in shipping and due tomorrow)

Takamura 210 Chromax. 

I get that carriers have to open boxes on occasion, but did the really have to tape the box for the knife shut as well?


----------



## SolidSnake03

Nice Takamura Chromax, one of the best deals out there along with Tanaka Ginsan for sub $200 knives


----------



## Boynutman

TF Maboroshi 210mm, scented sticker edition. Thinned and then polished a bit with 1000 and 2000 grit stone dust on cork which gave a really nice satin finish!


----------



## 0x0x

Boynutman said:


> TF Maboroshi 210mm, scented sticker edition. Thinned and then polished a bit with 1000 and 2000 grit stone dust on cork which gave a really nice satin finish!



How much work was the thinning?  What's the height?


----------



## Boynutman

0x0x said:


> How much work was the thinning?  What's the height?



The height is 51mm. Yeah, the thinning was work... or therapy, maybe. I knew beforehand that I was in for it. I guess 3x 2 hrs or so. Thing is, I'd never done it before so I was a bit insecure about it, so that took time, checking, wondering if I'm doing OK, checking again, stopping prematurely, wondering if I need to buy another coarse stone, checking the forums, deciding to continue with my JNS300 and SP1000 instead, etc. etc. Next time/knife should be much faster.
Anyway, enjoyed it. Now I will use it for a bit to see if I did a thorough enough job.

After seeing posts from @tostadas , @ModRQC and @Carl Kotte I figured I should take that dive.


----------



## 0x0x

Boynutman said:


> The height is 51mm. Yeah, the thinning was work... or therapy, maybe. I knew beforehand that I was in for it. I guess 3x 2 hrs or so. Thing is, I'd never done it before so I was a bit insecure about it, so that took time, checking, wondering if I'm doing OK, checking again, stopping prematurely, wondering if I need to buy another coarse stone, checking the forums, deciding to continue with my JNS300 and SP1000 instead, etc. etc. Next time/knife should be much faster.
> Anyway, enjoyed it. Now I will use it for a bit to see if I did a thorough enough job.
> 
> After seeing posts from @tostadas , @ModRQC and @Carl Kotte I figured I should take that dive.



Nice! What was the most work or the biggest issue? How's your handle?

Was the JNS coarse enough or would you have preferred a coarser one?

Enjoy it!


----------



## Boynutman

Biggest issue for me was create a bevel wide thinning instead of just convexing too close behind the edge - sounded easy enough but to achieve that consistently accross the full length is tricky.

JNS300 worked! Good enough. Didn't dare to use my Atoma 400.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Bought this one after seeing esoo’s post. It’s really lovely for $140.

212 mm*46 mm
158 gram; balanced at heel
1.7 mm spine thickness


----------



## big_adventure

Boynutman said:


> TF Maboroshi 210mm, scented sticker edition. Thinned and then polished a bit with 1000 and 2000 grit stone dust on cork which gave a really nice satin finish!
> 
> View attachment 124829
> View attachment 124830
> View attachment 124831
> View attachment 124832


Scented sticker edition


----------



## drsmp

Technically these aren’t new, but fresh polish, etch and new handles from @JoBone 
First up is a wrought iron Gyuto from @RDalman with masur birch and blonde horn. I also reprofiled the heel using Robins current style as a template, fully rounded the choil and spine. This knife is crazy thin and a great cutter


----------



## drsmp

Nigara 240 Gyuto also wrought iron clad and a Jobone gidgee handle


----------



## drsmp

Finally a vintage Halcyon Forge thinned,polished etched with reprofiled tip and heel (using my recently made HF Gyuto as a template) Added a really nice HF style walnut handle made by Jobone


----------



## pgugger

Couldn't resist this gigantic knife I have no use for.... yet.





_Another knife for scale_





_Clearly a laser_


----------



## Caleb Cox

That plantain is overripe


----------



## tostadas

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Bought this one after seeing esoo’s post. It’s really lovely for $140.
> 
> 212 mm*46 mm
> 158 gram; balanced at heel
> 1.7 mm spine thickness
> 
> View attachment 124867
> View attachment 124868


How does it compare to the R2 version?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tostadas said:


> How does it compare to the R2 version?


The spine of the Chromax is thicker by 0.1mm. And I feel the bevel of my R2 has a tiny bit more convexity but the difference is minimal. Otherwise they feel similar. The OOTB sharpness of the Chromax is a bit better iirc but they are both good. Haven't sharpened the Chromax yet so that's all I can tell.


----------



## FishmanDE

Shihan Banded A2 240mm. Surprised how dark the blade is, but I’m not complaing, looks kinda kool!


----------



## esoo

Everyone should have a nogent, right? Picked it up from Strata, but sure on the maker...

Light with nice distal taper


----------



## ModRQC

Moar:





__





A Custom Maker Review: HSC///


1- The Maker Harbeer is a knifemaker based in Clarkdale, Arizona. He was born in England and retains citizenship to this day; he also lived a few years in Toronto when he was younger, and still has Canadian citizenship as well. His girlfriend lives in Paris, where he set up a smaller shop to...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## siliance

so happy 2 add these 2 to my collection, shibata suji 27cm handle broke off after 5 years of good service :-(


----------



## mc2442

FishmanDE said:


> Shihan Banded A2 240mm. Surprised how dark the blade is, but I’m not complaing, looks kinda kool!



Is there any kind of forced patina on this or just a difference in forging (the banding?) accounting for the color? I don't think I am familiar with this.


----------



## FishmanDE

mc2442 said:


> Is there any kind of forced patina on this or just a difference in forging (the banding?) accounting for the color? I don't think I am familiar with this.



To my knowledge, this is just how the A2 is. He said he wants to find a better way to do the etching in the future. But this is brand new, no patina.


----------



## mc2442

Thanks. Forgot to mention that it is a great looking knife!


----------



## ModRQC

FishmanDE said:


> Shihan Banded A2 240mm. Surprised how dark the blade is, but I’m not complaing, looks kinda kool!



Woah... That's a beautiful knife really. Shi.Han is such an excellent knifemaker. And nice profile on your unit! Congrats!

If I may ask... care for a choil shot? Unless you're keeping it for another of your own nice threads?


----------



## FishmanDE

ModRQC said:


> Woah... That's a beautiful knife really. Shi.Han is such an excellent knifemaker. And nice profile on your unit! Congrats!
> 
> If I may ask... care for a choil shot? Unless you're keeping it for another of your own nice threads?



I see your choil, and raise you spine.


----------



## mc2442

ModRQC said:


> Woah... That's a beautiful knife really. Shi.Han is such an excellent knifemaker. *And nice profile on your unit!* Congrats!
> 
> If I may ask... care for a choil shot? Unless you're keeping it for another of your own nice threads?



Phrasing anyone??


----------



## ModRQC

FishmanDE said:


> I see your choil, and raise you spine.



So familiar - nicely finer tip than mine here. But I raise you an engraving... 






If it ain't clear enough, nice profile on your unit! 


Ooops... no, I meant to say, how about a closer shot of yours?

Engraving, I mean, obviously.


----------



## Corradobrit1

ModRQC said:


> So familiar - nicely finer tip than mine here. But I raise you an engraving...
> 
> View attachment 125161
> 
> 
> If it ain't clear enough, nice profile on your unit!
> 
> 
> Ooops... no, I meant to say, how about a closer shot of yours?
> 
> Engraving, I mean, obviously.


Looks chiseled not engraved, at least the scrolly bit.


----------



## ModRQC

Corradobrit1 said:


> Looks chiseled not engraved, at least the scrolly bit.


 
Only thing I know is that I'll rely on you with this.


----------



## zizirex

Finally got my 180 Petty and Stainless Clad.


















A little bit thick but I'm gonna thin it and raise the Shinogi a little bit. Stainless Clas Shirogami 2 Mutsumi Hinoura, so the HT is no doubt.


----------



## ModRQC

zizirex said:


> Finally got my 180 Petty and Stainless Clad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit thick but I'm gonna thin it and raise the Shinogi a little bit. Stainless Clas Shirogami 2 Mutsumi Hinoura, so the HT is no doubt.



I looked at that one for a while. Tosho?


----------



## K Williams

Togiharu Virgin Carbon Steel Gyutou 8.2"


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

My Tanaka Yoshikazu Gyuto 270mm Blue 1 Damascus was starting to feel a little isolated amongst all the other knives and so I acquired a little friend for him to hang out with...On route

*Tanaka Yoshikazu Petty 155mm Blue 1 Damascus











*


----------



## WaTFTanaki

I just got the Y Tanaka damy Blue 1 JNS 210 Gyuto because well JNS sale. The white damy version I already had in same dimensions was so good that it needed a sibling. But it was stupid for me not to get the Blue petty as well. I bought the 150 white Miura Y Tanaka non Damy instead. Not damy so much more reasonable. Be interesting to compare. I love my Mazaki petty but want something thinner for dicing & fruit.


----------



## ModRQC

Good deal with Cook’s Edge:





B#2 211/48

It has that boomerang shape of many of these, and I despise it, but it feels more substantial than the Tanaka SG2 I tried. It was the straightest and tallest unit Adam had under hand. Devilishly sharp OOTB. Handle quality is better than I pegged those for. Aligned with the spine it would be a pretty perfect unit.






Lovely!


----------



## mrmoves92

I just got this Muneishi 210mm k-tip gyuto to practice sharpening wide bevels and getting a kasumi finish on the kireha. It is also my first iron clad knife, and I am excited to watch the patina develop.


----------



## Carl Kotte

ModRQC said:


> Good deal with Cook’s Edge:
> 
> View attachment 125630
> 
> B#2 211/48
> 
> It has that boomerang shape of many of these, and I despise it, but it feels more substantial than the Tanaka SG2 I tried. It was the straightest and tallest unit Adam had under hand. Devilishly sharp OOTB. Handle quality is better than I pegged those for. Aligned with the spine it would be a pretty perfect unit.
> 
> View attachment 125631
> 
> 
> Lovely!


What’s the boomerang?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

mrmoves92 said:


> I just got this Muneishi 210mm k-tip gyuto to practice sharpening wide bevels and getting a kasumi finish on the kireha. It is also my first iron clad knife, and I am excited to watch the patina develop.



Ah. now I see. Nice! I want one of his 210 gyutos.


----------



## ModRQC

Carl Kotte said:


> What’s the boomerang?



Handle relating to spine. When it's the original handle at least. Most of them are like that. It's not a problem, it's basically how he shapes the tang, it's just a sore to the eyes - mine at least. When they're fitted with another handle like with KNS it most often stands corrected or less pronounced.

Here a typical example - not the worst case I've seen of it. Mine unit is a bit less so-shaped, but pretty close still.


----------



## zizirex

ModRQC said:


> I looked at that one for a while. Tosho?


Oh.. It's from Ai & Om, Special customer order LOL.


----------



## uniliang

Kiya Shigefusa Kodeba/ Ajikiri 120mm, used.


----------



## DitmasPork

Stoked! 240 Migoto, gyuto, white 1. Satoshi Nakagawa + Kawakita Hamono


----------



## iandustries

DitmasPork said:


> Stoked! 240 Migoto, gyuto, white 1. Satoshi Nakagawa + Kawakita Hamono
> View attachment 125800
> 
> View attachment 125801



Beauty!


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

My Tanaka Yoshikazu Gyuto 270mm Blue 1 Dama had a wee pal come around today.....they seem to be getting along


----------



## iandustries

DarKHarlequiN said:


> My Tanaka Yoshikazu Gyuto 270mm Blue 1 Dama had a wee pal come around today.....they seem to be getting along
> 
> View attachment 125825
> 
> View attachment 125826
> 
> View attachment 125827
> 
> 
> View attachment 125828
> View attachment 125825
> View attachment 125826
> View attachment 125827
> View attachment 125828


Sweet! is this the sakai kikumori version? the handle looks different that’s why I m asking- I just ordered one and awaiting it in the mail !


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

M Tanaka Yoshikazu Gyuto 270mm Blue 1 Dama had a wee pal visit today, they seem to get along...


----------



## Jason183

Ikazuchi 240mm stainless clad with Aogami super core steel from Japanese knife import.










The fit and finish was flawless on this one, I requested for rounded spine/choil from Jon, as well a more water resistance handle, he later recommended a “burnt Ho wood” without removing the original Buffalo horn ferrule, I thought that’s pretty cool, and the end results turned out to be great, the knife overall feels very comfortable and smooth to hold, big thumbs up to Jon for another great customer service he provides.










The blade features full convex grind, weights at 161 grams, 2mm spine and 48mm height, the grind was pretty similar to the Hd2 I had except more thinner behind the edge than Hd2. The point of balance surprised me on this one, quite forward heavy for a thin knife, it does have more robust cutting feel compared to other thin knives I’ve tried.


----------



## tostadas

Jason183 said:


> Ikazuchi 240mm stainless clad with Aogami super core steel from Japanese knife import.
> View attachment 125812
> View attachment 125813
> View attachment 125815
> 
> The fit and finish was flawless on this one, I requested for rounded spine/choil from Jon, as well a more water resistance handle, he later recommended a “burnt Ho wood” without removing the original Buffalo horn ferrule, I thought that’s pretty cool, and the end results turned out to be great, the knife overall feels very comfortable and smooth to hold, big thumbs up to Jon for another great customer service he provides.
> View attachment 125819
> View attachment 125820
> View attachment 125821
> 
> The blade features full convex grind, weights at 161 grams, 2mm spine and 48mm height, the grind was pretty similar to the Hd2 I had except more thinner behind the edge than Hd2. The point of balance surprised me on this one, quite forward heavy for a thin knife, it does have more robust cutting feel compared to other thin knives I’ve tried.
> View attachment 125822
> View attachment 125824


Did he do the burnt handle for you, or was it DIY?


----------



## Jason183

tostadas said:


> Did he do the burnt handle for you, or was it DIY?


Yes he did it for me


----------



## jonnachang

Just arrived today. 240 kasumi gyuto in 1.2519 steel and kurouchi finish by Jonas @ Isasmedjan. Just fantastic!


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

iandustries said:


> Sweet! is this the sakai kikumori version? the handle looks different that’s why I m asking- I just ordered one and awaiting it in the mail !



Apologies for this tardy response...No these are straight Tanaka.


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

JoBone said:


> Yu Kurosaki Ao 2 rainbow Damascus 210 Gyuto.
> 
> It’s hard to get a good photo of this with the mirror polish, but here it is.
> 
> This knife is from the prototype batch that Kurosaki San made to test out this line. I was informed that he will make others in VG10 rainbow, but this is the only batch of Ao2.
> 
> For a little background -
> I periodically make handles for him and purchase his knives. We exchange simple correspondence, but I don’t speak/read Japanese and the same with him and English, so some things get lost in translation.
> 
> When I saw these, I reached out to him to let him know how much I loved them and I was able to get this Gyuto.
> 
> This is a knife that I will appreciate for both the quality and spirit.
> 
> View attachment 105994
> View attachment 105995
> View attachment 105996



Hi...I can deduce what looks like Copper, Brass/Bronze and Nickel, would you know what metals he used in forging this lovely knife...curious as to the greenish tinge apparent unless a product of your light whilst taking the images. Ta


----------



## IsoJ

HSCIII Z-wear 42*215 petty with beautiful ironwood handle from Harbeer. 

I couldn't be happier how it turned out. I looked over a year for longer petty/slicer type profile in ss/semistainless and couldn't find "off the self" one so decided to go for custom. I wanted a maker who had more experience with stainless without braking my bank. I had narrowed my steel choices for Aeb-l and Z-wear and decided to go for z-wear after the Eu-passaround. The retention was there(which I normally don't pay attention) and with my current skillset I couldn't get it as sharp as I would have wanted to, it was easy choice in terms of sharpening practise too.


----------



## DitmasPork

iandustries said:


> Beauty!


Cheers! Took her for a ride last night.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

IsoJ said:


> HSCIII Z-wear 42*215 petty with beautiful ironwood handle from Harbeer.
> 
> I couldn't be happier how it turned out. I looked over a year for longer petty/slicer type profile in ss/semistainless and couldn't find "off the self" one so decided to go for custom. I wanted a maker who had more experience with stainless without braking my bank. I had narrowed my steel choices for Aeb-l and Z-wear and decided to go for z-wear after the Eu-passaround. The retention was there(which I normally don't pay attention) and with my current skillset I couldn't get it as sharp as I would have wanted to, it was easy choice in terms of sharpening practise too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 125916



Gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## Bonzo

Itinomonn Stain-Less 240 mm


----------



## Kgp

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers! Took her for a ride last night.
> View attachment 125917


Looks very nice! 
Pardon my ignorance, but what is it?


----------



## DitmasPork

Kgp said:


> Looks very nice!
> Pardon my ignorance, but what is it?


It’s this:








Migoto White 1 Gyuto 240mm


Hitachi White #1 Steel and soft iron cladding, forged by Satoshi Nakagawa, one of Sakai City's busiest and most well regarded blacksmiths. Nakagawa-san rose to fame as the protégé of the great Kenichi Shiraki, and in more recent years has taken up the mantle of this esteemed blacksmithing...




migotocutlery.com


----------



## jedy617

This guy showed up today, Hitohira Tanaka x Kyuzo. Scary sharp OOTB. Possibly thinking of replacing the yakusugi handle, maybe with something from KNS, balance is pretty far forward since the handle is so light.


----------



## hukdizzle

Had to take advantage of the Strata moving sale and pick up another Tanaka. I picked up a K&S Ao2 as my first "real" knife and couldn't have been more pleased with it. That knife was given away to a good friend and I was left Tanaka-less except for a 150mm damascus Ao2 petty. To say I am pleased about the performance and aesthetics of this knife would be an understatement. This is probably the best knife I have on my wall right now and the Mazaki and Markin can have a bit of a vacation for the near future. Don't hate me Andrey, your knife is still my main ***** but the lust is strong with this one.


----------



## IsoJ

Yanicks 270gr and 319gr. Bigger one really promising after a few cuts and no dustpatina will be left with the smaller one either after the weekend. Grenadille handles with white ebony spacers.


----------



## Andrei

IsoJ said:


> Yanicks 270gr and 319gr. Bigger one really promising after a few cuts and no dustpatina will be left with the smaller one either after the weekend. Grenadille handles with white ebony spacers.
> 
> View attachment 126032


Grenadil is a gorgeous tree, I really like it, it's hard to convey its beauty in a photograph.


----------



## IsoJ

Andrei said:


> Grenadil is a gorgeous tree, I really like it, it's hard to convey its beauty in a photograph.


I have never seen grenadil before, I agree it looks beautiful in hand.


----------



## iandustries

jedy617 said:


> This guy showed up today, Hitohira Tanaka x Kyuzo. Scary sharp OOTB. Possibly thinking of replacing the yakusugi handle, maybe with something from KNS, balance is pretty far forward since the handle is so light.
> 
> View attachment 126005



Ooo you the guy that had a faster finger than me on this knife from strata  Its beautiful.

I ended up purchasing the 240 Ku version and a wide bevel kikkumori damascus.

Was mulling the 270, but that length always felt a little too big for my liking.

I am curious why the ku version is slightly thicker then the migaki. Does kyuzo take the same forged blade from tanaka and just grind it less thin? Or does the Ku coating add to the thickness of the spine.


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

jedy617 said:


> This guy showed up today, Hitohira Tanaka x Kyuzo. Scary sharp OOTB. Possibly thinking of replacing the yakusugi handle, maybe with something from KNS, balance is pretty far forward since the handle is so light.
> 
> View attachment 126005
> 
> 
> Lovely clean lines...Might if I enquire who is selling this knife ?


----------



## iandustries

There is a 270 avail for 15% off at strata , but the non k-tip: 









Hitohira - Tanaka x Kyuzo - Blue #1 Migaki - Gyuto 270mm - Rosewood Handle Black Horn


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Tanaka Blacksmith 田中Sharpener: Kyuzo 久蔵Profile: GyutoEdge Steel: Blue #1 (Aogami)Steel Type: Carbon Cladding: Soft IronBevel: Wide DoubleBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Rosewood WaTotal Length: 427mmEdge Length: 260mmSpine Length...




strata-portland.myshopify.com


----------



## jedy617

I got this from Strata Portland but it was the last in stock..it's a Hitohira, they sell direct on their website, and they have plenty of international dealers who sell them. I think protooling in Australia has some.


----------



## jedy617

iandustries said:


> Ooo you the guy that had a faster finger than me on this knife from strata  Its beautiful.
> 
> I ended up purchasing the 240 Ku version and a wide bevel kikkumori damascus.
> 
> Was mulling the 270, but that length always felt a little too big for my liking.
> 
> I am curious why the ku version is slightly thicker then the migaki. Does kyuzo take the same forged blade from tanaka and just grind it less thin? Or does the Ku coating add to the thickness of the spine.


I'm not sure. I wouldn't be too reliant on the numbers, mine was quote at 155g and it's 170g. Since they are all handmade they will have some variance in them


----------



## DitmasPork

hukdizzle said:


> Had to take advantage of the Strata moving sale and pick up another Tanaka. I picked up a K&S Ao2 as my first "real" knife and couldn't have been more pleased with it. That knife was given away to a good friend and I was left Tanaka-less except for a 150mm damascus Ao2 petty. To say I am pleased about the performance and aesthetics of this knife would be an understatement. This is probably the best knife I have on my wall right now and the Mazaki and Markin can have a bit of a vacation for the near future. Don't hate me Andrey, your knife is still my main ***** but the lust is strong with this one.
> 
> View attachment 126031


Congrats! I was looking at that same knife, but you beat me to it!!!!


----------



## adrianopedro

Mazaki Sujihiki 240mm
Nashiji Kurouchi
Shirogami 2A, iron cladding


----------



## M1k3

iandustries said:


> Ooo you the guy that had a faster finger than me on this knife from strata  Its beautiful.
> 
> I ended up purchasing the 240 Ku version and a wide bevel kikkumori damascus.
> 
> Was mulling the 270, but that length always felt a little too big for my liking.
> 
> I am curious why the ku version is slightly thicker then the migaki. Does kyuzo take the same forged blade from tanaka and just grind it less thin? Or does the Ku coating add to the thickness of the spine.


Generally speaking, KU knives are "unfinished" above the bevels/shinogi. Migaki and other non kuruouchi finishes have seen some abrasion to remove the black layer.


----------



## javi_rome

NK x2

Yoshikazu Tanaka damascus blue #1 223mm 

Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Super Blue 240mm wa handle


----------



## madmotts

Sakai Kikumori Nashiji ss clad b2 bunka. i have this 240 and figured it needed a buddy.

190mm long, 53mm wide, 3.2mm heel, 2.2 mid


----------



## demcav

A new "Chinese-American" slicing cleaver in the house...

Blade is 52100, 203mm x 95mm (8" x 3.75"), 297 grams, with integral bolster, forced patina (vinegar)
Handle and saya pen - stabilized Bog Oak
Saya - Rainbow Poplar

This was a custom order from Steve Grosvenor (Red Rock Tools in South Dakota) that arrived today. A Tall Gyuto that I have from Steve inspired me to request a Chinese cleaver from him, also. Steve is great to work with and produced exactly what I asked for. It's based on my CCK, but with some very *special* upgrades! The balance point is right at the pinch grip.















I used it to make a mushroom soup tonight. Onions and celery are a fine dice and mushrooms are thinly sliced. As you can see, this knife had no problem with either of the cuts, and it is VERY comfortable in the hand.


----------



## danemonji

The kato rainbow.


----------



## Jason183

Takamura Chromax 210mm

Heard a lot of good things about Takamura, this going to be my first 210mm although I kept telling myself I don’t need a 210mm for work...Bought this one after seeing esoo and Hz_zzzzzz’s posts. A Semi stainless core steel at 65 HRC, sounds liked a hidden gem at $140, and pretty similar as the Konosuke YS in terms of construction and steel used. Since I have good experience with the YS, felt liked I have to give it a try.

I requested for rounded spine/choil but it wasn’t rounded when I received it, I ended up rounding the spine/choil myself with sand papers.

The knife overall feels much smaller than I expected, since I got used to 240-270mm range, I guess this is what I have to adjust overtime, but I can already tell it’s going to be a fun knife at cutting rolls.


----------



## daddy yo yo

danemonji said:


> The kato rainbow.
> View attachment 126197


You have them standing like this on the knife stand? Edge down?? I’d put them with the spine down... I’d be afraid of making a stupid sideways movement which could damage the edge...


----------



## danemonji

daddy yo yo said:


> You have them standing like this on the knife stand? Edge down?? I’d put them with the spine down... I’d be afraid of making a stupid sideways movement which could damage the edge...


Thanks I have adjusted them after the picture


----------



## Grayswandir

I was going take a picture my little Opinel Carbone ™ and post it, but after checking out all these $600+ knives, I suddenly feel woefully inadequate. Usually it's my wife who makes me feel inadequate, so thanks for that.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Grayswandir said:


> I was going take a picture my little Opinel Carbone ™ and post it, but after checking out all these $600+ knives, I suddenly feel woefully inadequate. Usually it's my wife who makes me feel inadequate, so thanks for that.



I wanna see!


----------



## iandustries

Sakai Kikumori 240mm Blue 1 Damascus by Y Tanaka, wide bevel version.

- OOTB sharpness was scary sharp, after a few strops on leather it glided through the roots of an onion, the part that typically gives me the most resistence
- fit and finish is superb. Perhaps because this a more classic brand/ design, the spine was less rounded vs Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo
- Weight comes in at 173g vs 192 on the Tanaka Kyuzo
- came with a protective layer of lacquer? Which I removed with an alcohol pad.
- purchased at strata together with the tanaka kyuzo which I will upload pics shortly


----------



## spaceconvoy

ExistentialHero said:


> I wanna see!


I have to admit I'm curious too, but I'd rather see the knife


----------



## Grayswandir

Okay, okay! I'll take a picture of my little knife for you guys. Don't make fun of the patina, and I modified the handle so it doesn't really look like a typical Opinel as much as it once used to.


----------



## Grayswandir

Here's the little beast in all it's magnificent glory, behold and despair!


----------



## BillHanna

The handle looks nice, and patina is always sexy.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Grayswandir said:


> Here's the little beast in all it's magnificent glory, behold and despair!
> 
> View attachment 126423



One side for you, the other side for your wife? 

jk couldn't help it nice knife


----------



## dmourati

I appreciate seeing the Opinel if only to mix it up a little here. I have a bunch of knives other than kitchen knives. I wonder if I could find my old Opinel kicking around somewhere.


----------



## Slim278

I like to give Opinel knives as gifts.


----------



## Grayswandir

I reshaped the handle because I thought it would be more comfortable this way, and it is. I use it to slice Soppresatta & Salami from hand to mouth (the smaller ones the size of pepperoni sticks), open packages, and I use it for carving when I get the urge to whittle a little wood, or whatever really comes up. You really can't beat an Opinel for the price. I only paid $15 bucks for this little No.6 and I love it. They do make nice gifts Slim, I'd be happy if someone gave me one. I think the mechanism Opinel invented to lock the blade is pretty cool as well.


----------



## M1k3

Grayswandir said:


> Okay, okay! I'll take a picture of my little knife for you guys. Don't make fun of the patina, and I modified the handle so it doesn't really look like a typical Opinel as much as it once used to.


Just to let you know, Bryan Raquin has been known to occasionally make blades for Opinel handles. Just in case you were wondering.


----------



## Kgp

Getting into Benchmade’s lately. Two new ones. Really like the wood scales. Mini Crooked River and Grizzly Creek.


----------



## jedy617

Got this Shig Santoku coming in from AI & OM, wasn't on the lookout originally but I do love santokus and was curious!


----------



## nntnam

Just got this rare puppy from the mail

Mt. Fuji White#1Mizu honyaki gyuto 240mm
Smith: Yoshikazu Ikeda
Sharpener: Shotaro Nomura


----------



## zizirex

jedy617 said:


> Got this Shig Santoku coming in from AI & OM, wasn't on the lookout originally but I do love santokus and was curious!
> 
> View attachment 126666


nice, it's a pretty good deal. I checked it out, not a bad one (I saw a much worse Shig at a higher price).


----------



## jedy617

zizirex said:


> nice, it's a pretty good deal. I checked it out, not a bad one (I saw a much worse Shig at a higher price).


Out of curiosity what is much worse? I am new to shigs but I heard that the KU finished ones are the "lowest" on the totem pole, regardless I am excited to try it out


----------



## zizirex

KU finish is their lowest tier but not necessarily bad knife. I saw some Shig with finish & polish worse than this one, grind that looks pretty fat like an Axe and handle that is super cheap. Don't worry, you got a nice one and please don't be discouraged about it.


----------



## jedy617

zizirex said:


> KU finish is their lowest tier but not necessarily bad knife. I saw some Shig with finish & polish worse than this one, grind that looks pretty fat like an Axe and handle that is super cheap. Don't worry, you got a nice one and please don't be discouraged about it.


Well that's encouraging! I did look at the pictures a bit before buying and it seemed decent and looked like it came to a thin edge but I saw there was only one so I grabbed it quick and decided to ask questions later haha


----------



## zizirex

jedy617 said:


> Well that's encouraging! I did look at the pictures a bit before buying and it seemed decent and looked like it came to a thin edge but I saw there was only one so I grabbed it quick and decided to ask questions later haha


Yeah, my wild idea was to turn it into Bunka if I grab this, but I rather buy something else. I still have some other order on the way.


----------



## Jville

jedy617 said:


> Well that's encouraging! I did look at the pictures a bit before buying and it seemed decent and looked like it came to a thin edge but I saw there was only one so I grabbed it quick and decided to ask questions later haha


He is lying to you. That shig is going to suck, you should just give it to me.


----------



## PineWood

After almost two months waiting, my order from Takeda arrived! Gyuto "medium" (249 x 67 mm, 179 g) and KoSasa (170 x 42 mm, 99 g). I believe they don't get a lot of love here because of the narrow bevels and their tendency to wedge in root vegetables (not tested yet) but for me they have a set of unique features that made them my grail knives (for now): thin large blade, stainless jet black kurouchi finish, zero-grind, aogami super with famous heat treatment.
The blades are crazy thin. I expected an S-grind, but the profile is so thin there are no "shoulders" left. I would call this a "needle grind". If the bevels were wider I think the edge would be very fragile.


----------



## Grayswandir

They're nice looking knives, and very thin!


----------



## Nightswimming

It’s a good day today. My Watanabe 180 pro arrived with no shipping snafus.


----------



## 0x0x

Nightswimming said:


> It’s a good day today. My Watanabe 180 pro arrived with no shipping snafus.
> View attachment 126873
> View attachment 126874
> View attachment 126875



Is it directly from Watanabe? How do you like the handle?

Enjoy!


----------



## Nightswimming

Yes directly from Watanabe. I was able to sneak in his two day ordering window this time around. I am liking the handle so far but haven’t had a chance to use yet.


----------



## Renzwerkz

Early bday present for myself..
Shigeki Tanaka Ginsan Gyuto 240mm...


----------



## iandustries

nntnam said:


> Just got this rare puppy from the mail
> 
> Mt. Fuji White#1Mizu honyaki gyuto 240mm
> Smith: Yoshikazu Ikeda
> Sharpener: Shotaro Nomura


wow that looks like it’s in mint condition. where did u find it ?


----------



## nntnam

iandustries said:


> wow that looks like it’s in mint condition. where did u find it ?



I've got it new from yahoo auction. 









Not exactly happy with the level of finish of the hamon so I'm gonna enhance it with some finger stones.


----------



## friz

Renzwerkz said:


> Early bday present for myself..
> Shigeki Tanaka Ginsan Gyuto 240mm... View attachment 126888
> View attachment 126889
> View attachment 126890


That looks like a rippa. Congratulations! I love Ginsan steel!!


----------



## big_adventure

jedy617 said:


> Well that's encouraging! I did look at the pictures a bit before buying and it seemed decent and looked like it came to a thin edge but I saw there was only one so I grabbed it quick and decided to ask questions later haha



Shig makes great knives, and the ku santoku and sakiri are sneaky good deals for getting one. It won't be all that thin, however. My ku nakiri is thick behind the edge and heavy for a nakiri, but for all of that, it cuts beautifully on anything that isn't too thick and hard and feels great in hand.


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

A small yet nicely formed wee blade has just joined Team Masimoto ....


----------



## Renzwerkz

friz said:


> That looks like a rippa. Congratulations! I love Ginsan steel!!


Thankyou..


----------



## 0x0x

TX & Xerxes


----------



## timebard

Toyama 240


----------



## RockyBasel

timebard said:


> Toyama 240
> 
> View attachment 127404
> 
> 
> View attachment 127405



Is this stainless clad?


----------



## timebard

RockyBasel said:


> Is this stainless clad?



Sure is! I do hope I can try the heftier iron clad version someday but it's an extremely practical get-****-done knife... or it would be if I had more than two people to cook for


----------



## RockyBasel

I love this knife. It’s a super star. I have never had the chance to get an iron clad Toyama, so that’s why I was asking. I used it today in fact, and it’s a remarkable cutter


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Finally was able to add a Tansu boner ... San Mai (stainless) w/ spicy white core ... beautiful & functional chicken cutter upper ... thanks go to Mert for producing such a beauty ...

Blade starting to take shape;






Vid by Mert;





Your browser is not able to display this video.



















On my board prior to the carnage;


----------



## 0x0x




----------



## Danzo

Can’t wait to murder an onion later. Thanks Brian.


----------



## Jason183

This knife completes my collection, my knife journey ends here, always been waiting for an easier maintenance Fujiyama FM kind of grind gyuto, and here it is, The Sakai kikumori Yugiri Blue#1 in stainless clad by Yoshikazu Tanaka. Thanks to @madmotts again for the great recommendation.


----------



## Duukt

Yoshikazu Tanaka Sentan 240mm. I've had it for a while now.





Attempting a choil shot when I should be chopping my lunch.





The patina is actually a bright blue in daylight but the camera isn't able to capture it.





Side-by-side with my Mazaki.


----------



## jedy617

I got a Fujiyama FM Petty that just shipped today from Shirogami Knives, excited to get this as a match to my 210mm. If anyone is looking for one they have a few more I'm told!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Danzo said:


> Can’t wait to murder an onion later. Thanks Brian. View attachment 127497
> View attachment 127498
> View attachment 127499


I was the original owner of that one once upon a time. Take good care of her. TFTFTF


----------



## Danzo

Corradobrit1 said:


> I was the original owner of that one once upon a time. Take good care of her. TFTFTF



Yes sir. I plan to ease the spine and round the choil. They really don’t care much about the details over there, but I will make it shine.


----------



## choochoochop

Danzo said:


> Can’t wait to murder an onion later. Thanks Brian. View attachment 127497
> View attachment 127498
> View attachment 127499


Nice, is that a 240?


----------



## Danzo

choochoochop said:


> Nice, is that a 240?



Ya. And a pretty generous 53 at the heel.


----------



## Martyn

Got a 250mm blue 2 yanagi from Okubo san after hearing some really nice things about his heat treatment of the steel -


----------



## Eloh

Radiona Breg, mono 1.2562 with forged hollow


----------



## uniliang

Was looking for a tall petty and this Jiro 150mm could be the one. Will need to cut some gari this weekend to find out.


----------



## Delat

All the recent Yoshikane threads pushed me to an impulse buy - SKD 210mm.


----------



## Jville

PineWood said:


> After almost two months waiting, my order from Takeda arrived! Gyuto "medium" (249 x 67 mm, 179 g) and KoSasa (170 x 42 mm, 99 g). I believe they don't get a lot of love here because of the narrow bevels and their tendency to wedge in root vegetables (not tested yet) but for me they have a set of unique features that made them my grail knives (for now): thin large blade, stainless jet black kurouchi finish, zero-grind, aogami super with famous heat treatment.
> The blades are crazy thin. I expected an S-grind, but the profile is so thin there are no "shoulders" left. I would call this a "needle grind". If the bevels were wider I think the edge would be very fragile.
> View attachment 126846
> 
> View attachment 126847
> 
> 
> View attachment 126848


I love Takeda, I think the wedging issue is over exaggerated some. I can’t find any knife better for small dice onions than my Classic Cleaver.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Takeda wedging … hmmmmm! Check out this thread … Like a naughty schoolboy


----------



## hereforthefood

Are we doing impulse buys? Isasmedjan 253 western honyaki gyuto.


----------



## big_adventure

I'm pleased to welcome the newest member of my sharp and pointy family...

A 240mm gyuto in AEB-L by Taylor Edgerton ( @The Edge ). Taylor set up a group buy a few months back and I was fortunate enough to be a part of it. He made/is making each knife individually, so even though it's called a group buy, it's basically 14 custom gyutos. Mine is nice and work-horse-y, measuring 243mm from heel to tip, height is 54.2mm, weight is 253g. The handle is buckeye burl, dyed box elder burl and nickel/silver spacers, and dyed box elder burl ferrule. 

Taylor was a joy to work with - he went over every detail of the production with me to make sure we were both happy with the results. I couldn't ask for a better experience on my first custom knife.

Here is the post in the group buy thread where Taylor shows some good photos: Here

Here are the stats...






The knife has a pronounced, smooth, constant distal taper from heel to tip. It's a double S grind. The spine and choil are perfectly smooth and rounded. The out of the box edge is very sharp and seems extremely well-ground. It shaves hair and cuts paper with ease.

After measuring it, it went straight to the board for some prep. On the menu were carrots, shallots, red cabbage, lettuce, tomatoes and cucumbers. The generous flat section makes for hassle-free push cutting and chopping, while the smooth radius curve at the tip allows GnG and rocking without any real concerns. The impressive taper means that the thin tip dominates shallots, and the girth and mass make it easy and comfortable to push through hard stuff like the cabbage straight out of the fridge. Overall, I'm very happy with the geometry of the blade. It's most definitely a workhorse.






Here are some shots of the spine, choil and side...












Great job by Taylor.


----------



## RockyBasel

Never knew a petty could be this good

Toyama Noborikoi, 150 mm blue Damascus petty. 35 mm heel height


----------



## RockyBasel

And this one was also just dropped off!

It is a distinctive knife, really amazing finish. Have not had a chance to use it yet. But I do like Y Tanaka work

From Evan at Strata

Y Tanaka x Yohei
Blue 1
270 mm Gyuto
53 mm hh 
211 gm


----------



## big_adventure

RockyBasel said:


> And this one was also just dropped off!
> 
> It is a distinctive knife, really amazing finish. Have not had a chance to use it yet. But I do like Y Tanaka work
> 
> From Evan at Strata
> 
> Y Tanaka x Yohei
> Blue 1
> 270 mm Gyuto
> 53 mm hh
> 211 gm
> 
> View attachment 127720
> View attachment 127721
> View attachment 127722
> View attachment 127723



That's beautiful.


----------



## Justablacktee

Y.Tanaka blue1, definitely in the short list of “to try/buy” knives... 

Nice one !!


----------



## RockyBasel

Thanks - the cloudy kasumi finish on this one reminds me of the finish on the kaiju a bit


----------



## KO88

RockyBasel said:


> Never knew a petty could be this good
> 
> Toyama Noborikoi, 150 mm blue Damascus petty. 35 mm heel height
> 
> View attachment 127713
> View attachment 127714
> View attachment 127715
> View attachment 127716


aaa that was you! Nice catch!


----------



## RockyBasel

KO88 said:


> aaa that was you! Nice catch!


Thanks - there was only one. And I am a big Toyama fan!


----------



## mack

Bought for a friend... Birgersson Big Nakiri






Mack.


----------



## BillHanna

mack said:


> Bought for a friend... Birgersson Big Nakiri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack.


Hi friend. I'll PM my address.


----------



## jedy617

New shig santoku with his sanjo brother. Debating on changing the handle or not. Anyone knows if they use epoxy or what? Need to use the oven trick?


----------



## captaincaed

Nice marker for a personal anniversary today


----------



## KO88

RockyBasel said:


> Thanks - there was only one. And I am a big Toyama fan!



Yeah, I've got the same "problem"  Never enough of Toyamas...


----------



## RockyBasel

captaincaed said:


> Nice marker for a personal anniversary today
> View attachment 127812
> 
> View attachment 127811



Who makes the knife - the 9, Racquin, etc.


----------



## daddy yo yo

RockyBasel said:


> Who makes the knife - the 9, Racquin, etc.


The9


----------



## big_adventure

jedy617 said:


> New shig santoku with his sanjo brother. Debating on changing the handle or not. Anyone knows if they use epoxy or what? Need to use the oven trick?View attachment 127795
> 
> 
> View attachment 127796



Shig handles are not epoxied, you can knock it off with a board and a hammer, no worries.


----------



## big_adventure

It's always sunny in new knife land...

Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Kiyoshi Kato) 240 kasumi...














The grind is stunningly flawless, the convexity on both faces is brilliant. The taper is, well, Kato-like, dropping pretty smoothly from handle to tip. The out of the box edge is perhaps the sharpest on any knife I've owned. The spine is slightly round and slightly eased on the edges, same for the choil. The handle, while basic Ho wood, is thick and meaty, which is great for my giant hands (photo below comparing it to a handle on a Denka). I can't eat today until this evening, but I went ahead and minced up a couple of onions to use later, and cutting is perfect - horizontal slices with the tip are effortless, control is perfect, balance is spot on. The steel is quite reactive - two onions left the blade with a lot of patina. 

With some patina...






The handle, compared to a Denka handle...






And the stats...


----------



## rgriffeath

Nicholas NIchols Chef Knife
NitroV stainless steel
8” Blade
Knife: 12 3/4″ OAL
Appalachian Barn Wood Walnut Handle


----------



## mack

Is this the end of my journey? Well, could be, but I don't think so... 











Mack.


----------



## daddy yo yo

mack said:


> Is this the end of my journey?


You‘re such a funny guy!!


----------



## RockyBasel

big_adventure said:


> It's always sunny in new knife land...
> 
> Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Kiyoshi Kato) 240 kasumi...
> 
> View attachment 127814
> 
> 
> View attachment 127815
> View attachment 127816
> 
> 
> The grind is stunningly flawless, the convexity on both faces is brilliant. The taper is, well, Kato-like, dropping pretty smoothly from handle to tip. The out of the box edge is perhaps the sharpest on any knife I've owned. The spine is slightly round and slightly eased on the edges, same for the choil. The handle, while basic Ho wood, is thick and meaty, which is great for my giant hands (photo below comparing it to a handle on a Denka). I can't eat today until this evening, but I went ahead and minced up a couple of onions to use later, and cutting is perfect - horizontal slices with the tip are effortless, control is perfect, balance is spot on. The steel is quite reactive - two onions left the blade with a lot of patina.
> 
> With some patina...
> 
> View attachment 127819
> 
> 
> The handle, compared to a Denka handle...
> 
> View attachment 127820
> 
> 
> And the stats...
> 
> View attachment 127818



By the weight, I presume it’s a Kato Standard, not WH

Congrats on the knife


----------



## Danzo

captaincaed said:


> Nice marker for a personal anniversary today
> View attachment 127812
> 
> View attachment 127811



What is that? also congrats, i think i know what you speak


----------



## daddy yo yo

Danzo said:


> What is that?








Show your newest knife buy


And this one was also just dropped off! It is a distinctive knife, really amazing finish. Have not had a chance to use it yet. But I do like Y Tanaka work From Evan at Strata Y Tanaka x Yohei Blue 1 270 mm Gyuto 53 mm hh 211 gm




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## big_adventure

RockyBasel said:


> By the weight, I presume it’s a Kato Standard, not WH
> 
> Congrats on the knife



That's what I believe upon receipt. It's still quite heavy for a 230mm, 49mm high knife, but there is a good amount of steel there with the thick spine and crazy Kato convexity.


----------



## xxxclx

Bought one of the 180mm Konosuke Sanjo SKD petty from Tosho. I absolutely love this knife.


----------



## RockyBasel

mack said:


> Is this the end of my journey? Well, could be, but I don't think so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack.


Wow, a western! Can I see that next to a Ashi Honyaki?


----------



## RockyBasel

big_adventure said:


> That's what I believe upon receipt. It's still quite heavy for a 230mm, 49mm high knife, but there is a good amount of steel there with the thick spine and crazy Kato convexity.


if it’s only 230, it could be a WH I suppose. Yours has some good weight at 230x49. 

240 mm Kato WH comes in at 235-250 gm I believe in Wa handle


----------



## ynot1985

big_adventure said:


> That's what I believe upon receipt. It's still quite heavy for a 230mm, 49mm high knife, but there is a good amount of steel there with the thick spine and crazy Kato convexity.




it's from Morehi. That's a standard kato


----------



## mack

RockyBasel said:


> Wow, a western! Can I see that next to a Ashi Honyaki?



I have zero Honyakis, they are for babies...

Na, just kidding, to each his own of course, Honyakis are simply not for me. 

Mack.


----------



## big_adventure

ynot1985 said:


> it's from Morehi. That's a standard kato



It's not from Morihei though, but I agree that it's a "regular Kato."

In any case, it's 211g at 231mm x 49.5mm with a ho handle, so it's what I would consider a light workhorse in any case. And it's an amazing knife. . I'm very impressed with the craftsmanship.


----------



## RockyBasel

big_adventure said:


> It's not from Morihei though, but I agree that it's a "regular Kato."
> 
> In any case, it's 211g at 231mm x 49.5mm with a ho handle, so it's what I would consider a light workhorse in any case. And it's an amazing knife. . I'm very impressed with the craftsmanship.


Agree with you completely - it’s an amazing knife and a rare knife from a master craftsman - regardless of WH or standard label


----------



## ynot1985

big_adventure said:


> It's not from Morihei though, but I agree that it's a "regular Kato."
> 
> In any case, it's 211g at 231mm x 49.5mm with a ho handle, so it's what I would consider a light workhorse in any case. And it's an amazing knife. . I'm very impressed with the craftsmanship.



The knife has the kao as the last kanji of the 5. You may have gotten it from elsewhere but Morehei is definitely the original source of it. (alot of place buy it from Morehei and then resell it .... e.g. hitohira, yahoo auctions, etc)

Kato only adds the kao for Morehei. It is 100% standard and always 240mm which is in reality is in the 225-230mm ballpark.


----------



## Jason183

Isn’t the Kato WH only exclusive for JNS? It will be obvious when you see the “WH” kanji on it. I remember the spine on WH was much thicker liked 5-6mm out of the handle.


----------



## lemeneid

ynot1985 said:


> The knife has the kao as the last kanji of the 5. You may have gotten it from elsewhere but Morehei is definitely the original source of it. (alot of place buy it from Morehei and then resell it .... e.g. hitohira, yahoo auctions, etc)
> 
> Kato only adds the kao for Morehei. It is 100% standard and always 240mm which is in reality is in the 225-230mm ballpark.


Yup, kao is Morihei exclusive. Can vouch for this too.



Jason183 said:


> Isn’t the Kato WH only exclusive for JNS? It will be obvious when you see the “WH” kanji on it. I remember the spine on WH was much thicker liked 5-6mm out of the handle.


Only the 馬車馬 Kanji is exclusive to JNS. Maxim also has the same kanji on the kaeru, etc..
WH Kato is not exclusive to JNS, though a majority of WH katos seem to originate from there. From time to time, other retailers will carry a WH kato but thats very rare. 

Spine thickness is also not indicative of WH. Current WH katos are just taller and longer than standard.


----------



## Grayswandir

rgriffeath said:


> Nicholas NIchols Chef Knife
> NitroV stainless steel
> 8” Blade
> Knife: 12 3/4″ OAL
> Appalachian Barn Wood Walnut Handle



That's a nice looking knife. What's NitroV SS? Sounds exotic.


----------



## Grayswandir

mack said:


> Is this the end of my journey? Well, could be, but I don't think so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack.



I like that big bastard, what's it called? It looks angry.


----------



## rgriffeath

Grayswandir said:


> That's a nice looking knife. What's NitroV SS? Sounds exotic.


A new variant developed from AEB-L. Better edge retention and corrosion/rust resistance.


----------



## Knivperson

Go-mai gyuto in swedish 26c3 "spicy white" core steel with wrought iron cladding and an in between layer of nickel. Profile is inspired by Masamoto KS, and is a work horse at the heel and a laser at the tip. Handle in swedisk flame birch and a matching saya. Scandinavian materials and "viking kanji", which Jonas from Isasmedjan is known for.

254 mm long
56 mm tall
239 grams
4,5 mm out of the handle
4 mm at the heel
2 mm mid-blade
1 mm 1 cm from the tip
64-65 hcr


----------



## Chamber

Knivperson said:


> Go-mai gyuto in swedish 26c3 "spicy white" core steel with wrought iron cladding and an in between layer of nickel. Profile is inspired by Masamoto KS, and is a work horse at the heel and a laser at the tip. Handle in swedisk flame birch and a matching saya. Scandinavian materials and "viking kanji", which Jonas from Isasmedjan is known for.
> 
> 254 mm long
> 56 mm tall
> 239 grams
> 4,5 mm out of the handle
> 4 mm at the heel
> 2 mm mid-blade
> 1 mm 1 cm from the tip
> 64-65 hcr
> View attachment 127939
> View attachment 127941
> View attachment 127942
> View attachment 127943
> View attachment 127944
> View attachment 127945
> View attachment 127946
> View attachment 127947
> View attachment 127948
> View attachment 127949



Gorgeous work by one of my favorite makers.


----------



## Southpaw

Couple gems from drsmp 
Knives and Stone Y Tanaka Blue 1
Morihei Akimitsu silver 3













choil shot is of the Akimitsu


----------



## tcmx3

Knivperson said:


> Go-mai gyuto in swedish 26c3 "spicy white" core steel with wrought iron cladding and an in between layer of nickel. Profile is inspired by Masamoto KS, and is a work horse at the heel and a laser at the tip. Handle in swedisk flame birch and a matching saya. Scandinavian materials and "viking kanji", which Jonas from Isasmedjan is known for.
> 
> 254 mm long
> 56 mm tall
> 239 grams
> 4,5 mm out of the handle
> 4 mm at the heel
> 2 mm mid-blade
> 1 mm 1 cm from the tip
> 64-65 hcr
> View attachment 127939
> View attachment 127941
> View attachment 127942
> View attachment 127943
> View attachment 127944
> View attachment 127945
> View attachment 127946
> View attachment 127947
> View attachment 127948
> View attachment 127949



wow I know knives are to taste but that might be the *perfect* knife


----------



## Grayswandir

rgriffeath said:


> A new variant developed from AEB-L. Better edge retention and corrosion/rust resistance.



It reminds me of a Bob Kramer knife, the shape. It's different, but it has that Kramer profile to it. How does it feel in the hand? What have you used it on so far? My first knife was a 210mm Kiritsuke, from a young blacksmith in Tosa, Japan. It's a nice knife, made fro Aogami #2, but it wasn't as comfortable to use as my old ten inch Dexter Russel. So I decided to buy another Japanese knife, a 250mm Gyuto, made from Shirogami #1 this time. The added length was nice, and it had a broader heel. It feels much more comfortable in the hand. It was made by the Yoshimitsu Brothers (five brothers all in their eighties).

Here's a video of them making jewel steel (Tamahagane), which was used to make Samurai swords back in the day:





Your browser is not able to display this video.

























Those old guys are still going strong, and they're all in their 80's, amazing!


----------



## Repjapsteel

Here is a brand new Konosuke Fujiyama FM 240mm Gyuto Shirogami 2 I got from Bernal and a new handle from pcpken. The handle is Arizona Desert Ironwood with Natural Colored Mammoth Tooth.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Repjapsteel said:


> Here is a brand new Konosuke Fujiyama FM 240mm Gyuto Shirogami 2 I got from Bernal and a new handle from pcpken. The handle is Arizona Desert Ironwood with Natural Colored Mammoth Tooth.
> 
> View attachment 127961
> View attachment 127962
> View attachment 127963
> View attachment 127964



Beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rgriffeath

Grayswandir said:


> It reminds me of a Bob Kramer knife, the shape. It's different, but it has that Kramer profile to it. How does it feel in the hand? What have you used it on so far? My first knife was a 210mm Kiritsuke, from a young blacksmith in Tosa, Japan. It's a nice knife, made fro Aogami #2, but it wasn't as comfortable to use as my old ten inch Dexter Russel. So I decided to buy another Japanese knife, a 250mm Gyuto, made from Shirogami #1 this time. The added length was nice, and it had a broader heel. It feels much more comfortable in the hand. It was made by the Yoshimitsu Brothers (five brothers all in their eighties).
> 
> Here's a video of them making jewel steel (Tamahagane), which was used to make Samurai swords back in the day:
> 
> View attachment 127960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those old guys are still going strong, and they're all in their 80's, amazing!


Wonderful! It feels fantastic in the hand. I have used it on chicken and beef in terms of protein. I have also chopped all sorts of veggies. It’s wonderful!


----------



## Repjapsteel

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


Its my pleasure, that's why we are here.


----------



## PtownPhil

Yoshimi Kato Gingsan 240mm.
Parted with my Shizuku so I needed a 240.


----------



## Grayswandir

rgriffeath said:


> Wonderful! It feels fantastic in the hand. I have used it on chicken and beef in terms of protein. I have also chopped all sorts of veggies. It’s wonderful!



That's cool, glad you're enjoying it. Has it bit you yet? Or have you gotten away with all your fingers? I've only cut myself a few times in my entire life, but since I bought my gyuto it's got me a few times. Nothing serious, just small nicks. I'm honestly not used to the level of sharpness that good steel brings. I used to think I knew what sharp meant, but apparently I had no clue.


----------



## rgriffeath

Grayswandir said:


> That's cool, glad you're enjoying it. Has it bit you yet? Or have you gotten away with all your fingers? I've only cut myself a few times in my entire life, but since I bought my gyuto it's got me a few times. Nothing serious, just small nicks. I'm honestly not used to the level of sharpness that good steel brings. I used to think I knew what sharp meant, but apparently I had no clue.


So far I have escaped without incident, but there is always that potential!


----------



## captaincaed

Danzo said:


> What is that? also congrats, i think i know what you speak


The9, nice cutting workhorse. It's very different, but cuts much nicer than it should for the size. And thanks!


----------



## Grayswandir

captaincaed said:


> The9, nice cutting workhorse. It's very different, but cuts much nicer than it should for the size. And thanks!



I found the weight of Japanese blades makes you forget you have a dangerous tool in your hands. They're so light! It took a little getting used to.


----------



## IsoJ

Kippington workhorse 240*56,5, 315gr in 52100 steel, black palm handle. Very lucky to finally land one. First impressions after one week use, goes in top 3-4 that I have tried so far. Aggressive taper, weight distribution, separation, tip works etc.


----------



## captaincaed

IsoJ said:


> Kippington workhorse 240*56,5, 315gr in 52100 steel, black palm handle. Very lucky to finally land one. First impressions after one week use, goes in top 3-4 that I have tried so far. Aggressive taper, weight distribution, separation, tip works etc.


He’s a grinding savant


----------



## captaincaed

Grayswandir said:


> I found the weight of Japanese blades makes you forget you have a dangerous tool in your hands. They're so light! It took a little getting used to.


I’m so accustomed to the weight of japanese knives that I took the end of my pinkie off with this one. Oops. 272g, still lighter than @IsoJ ’s new one


----------



## captaincaed

xxxclx said:


> View attachment 127867
> View attachment 127868
> View attachment 127869
> View attachment 127870
> 
> 
> Bought one of the 180mm Konosuke Sanjo SKD petty from Tosho. I absolutely love this knife.


Yoshi is never a bad choice


----------



## crocca86

Jiro 225 western gyuto #240


----------



## IsoJ

captaincaed said:


> I’m so accustomed to the weight of japanese knives that I took the end of my pinkie off with this one. Oops. 272g, still lighter than @IsoJ ’s new one


I think my Mazaki is the only knife that has cut my pinkie  and has more cuts in my fingers than other knifes compined .


----------



## big_adventure

ynot1985 said:


> The knife has the kao as the last kanji of the 5. You may have gotten it from elsewhere but Morehei is definitely the original source of it. (alot of place buy it from Morehei and then resell it .... e.g. hitohira, yahoo auctions, etc)
> 
> Kato only adds the kao for Morehei. It is 100% standard and always 240mm which is in reality is in the 225-230mm ballpark.



Thank you for the info!


----------



## Manwe

Hello!
While waiting for my FKM from JCK, I stumbled upon Cottage-craft Boker. It's the cheapest and one of few carbon knife in Europe I'm aware of. It was available in my country, 54$ shipped with some coupon code. There was close to nothing information about this knife on internet.

So yesterday I decided to go for it. I just received parcel. Here are some photos. Next to it is it so new vnox modern for comparison.















Generally: f&f are poor, one side is more grindrd and I'm assuming it isn't on purpose. It has little too much belly for me. Also it's thick behind edge. Balance point is right any the end of handle. On brighter side it's c75 (similar to 1075) steel, 60HRC and by far the cheapest carbon option for chef knife I'm currently aware of. Also I quite like handle material (plum wood). 

I didn't test it out yet, but I'm expecting performance wise it will fall behind victorinox. I will probably post review then. I'm probably going to thin it on one side, to create convex and sharpen it 30/70 to eliminate steering.


----------



## Kippington

IsoJ said:


> Kippington workhorse 240*56,5, 315gr in 52100 steel, black palm handle. Very lucky to finally land one. First impressions after one week use, goes in top 3-4 that I have tried so far. Aggressive taper, weight distribution, separation, tip works etc.
> 
> View attachment 128010
> View attachment 128012
> View attachment 128009
> View attachment 128011


This should be one of those cases where "the choil shot can be misleading", as it's as thick as I dared to go at the heel, but tapers as much as I could manage, using my methods.
Great distal taper pic by the way @IsoJ, I always struggle to effectively display it in pictures.

Also, I feel this image sums up how that particular knife feels in the hand:


----------



## Oshidashi

Just got in a Takamura Migaki SG2 210 mm stainless gyuto. It will be nice to have a stainless blade that's sharp as hell and that'll keep an edge, and for which I wont worry if left on the cutting board with food for a few minutes.


----------



## Jovidah

Manwe said:


> Generally: f&f are poor, one side is more grindrd and I'm assuming it isn't on purpose. It has little too much belly for me. Also it's thick behind edge. Balance point is right any the end of handle. On brighter side it's c75 (similar to 1075) steel, 60HRC and by far the cheapest carbon option for chef knife I'm currently aware of. Also I quite like handle material (plum wood).


I don't know where you got the 60 HRC number from, but that's not what the manufacturer claims. I emailed Böker about this directly a while back and they say it's hardened to '55-58 HRC'.


----------



## danemonji

I have received this week my first Yanick Puig knife. The knife is 235mm long in a very nice san mai construction of carbon steel 135cr3 and soft iron. The knife managed to surprise me in the most positive way; it comes with a workhorse build and a distal taper reminding me of Kyoshi Kato. The kurouchi finish is nice and even with some texture to it, which releases the thinest and stickiest slices of potato with no problem. The blade road is just perfectly finished on water stones(with no flaw) in a silky kasumi with a nice contrasting miror finish on the carbon steel( hats off to Yanick).
The handle wood is just so nice, made of rosewood with a black ebony wood cap. It feels good in the hand and the balance point is just right on the pinch grip. In the package Yanick has also added a very nice saya with pin that fits the knife just right.
The performance is just stellar: it is really thin behind the edge and very very sharp, the geometry, the flat spot and the nice taper on the thin tip makes this melt through each cut no matter what cutting style you use.
Oh and I would also like to add that ordering was very easy as Yanick is such a nice guy to talk to. He was very patiently answering all questions and very friendly. The delivery was very fast via dhl and the package nicely wrapped almost like a present. I hope to buy more knives from him in the near future.


----------



## Manwe

Jovidah said:


> I don't know where you got the 60 HRC number from, but that's not what the manufacturer claims. I emailed Böker about this directly a while back and they say it's hardened to '55-58 HRC'.


from the package... It's rather strange.


----------



## Jovidah

Haha...nice. So the horse's mouth is giving different answers.
Shame the f&f and grind is so crap; at face value it looked like a nice budget carbon.


----------



## FishmanDE

I’m like two weeks late on this, but finally got my Unicorn. Still want to try the B #1, but this should hold me over for a while. 

Konosuke Fujiyama FM 270mm Aogami 2


----------



## DitmasPork

CCK 1302. Arrived in 4 days from HK! A quick sharpening; handle was too thirsty and too grippy when wet, so I sanded and treated with Watco Tung Finish.

1302 is slightly bigger than the more readily available 1303.


----------



## spaceconvoy

DitmasPork said:


> View attachment 128050


Nice pic, I've always thought the wood in these handles was underrated


----------



## daddy yo yo

spaceconvoy said:


> Nice pic, I've always thought the wood in these handles was underrated


When I got mine, I soaked it in mineral oil and then rubbed a little spoon butter in... I am so glad about the 2-tone wood!


----------



## DitmasPork

daddy yo yo said:


> When I got mine, I soaked it in mineral oil and then rubbed a little spoon butter in... I am so glad about the 2-tone wood!


Nice!!! I do Watco or Tru-Oil mainly for convenience. Sadly, don't have any space to soak a handle.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Got this direct, wanted to see what the fuss is about.
Blade looks fine and handle with few gaps, overall is a good price Imo and will test this coming week at work.


----------



## Kgp

Giovanny Torres said:


> Got this direct, wanted to see what the fuss is about.
> Blade looks fine and handle with few gaps, overall is a good price Imo and will test this coming week at work.


Nice! What is it?


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Kgp said:


> Nice! What is it?


Teruyasu Fujiwara
150mm petty w#1


----------



## Manwe

Jovidah said:


> Haha...nice. So the horse's mouth is giving different answers.
> Shame the f&f and grind is so crap; at face value it looked like a nice budget carbon.


That's why I bought it... But I will probably return it and safe money for something nicer


----------



## uniliang

Limited Edition Sakai Ichimonji X Nenohi Coreless Steel Santoku with Olive Wood handle.


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

Southpaw said:


> Couple gems from drsmp
> Knives and Stone Y Tanaka Blue 1
> Morihei Akimitsu silver 3
> View attachment 127956
> 
> choil shot is of the Akimitsu



Love this Y Tanaka...Its a shame that KaS NY do not offer shipping outside CONUS whilst KaS Aus will !?!?


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

RockyBasel said:


> And this one was also just dropped off!
> 
> It is a distinctive knife, really amazing finish. Have not had a chance to use it yet. But I do like Y Tanaka work
> 
> From Evan at Strata
> 
> Y Tanaka x Yohei
> Blue 1
> 270 mm Gyuto
> 53 mm hh
> 211 gm
> 
> View attachment 127720
> View attachment 127721
> View attachment 127722
> View attachment 127723


Might I trouble you for a link please...I cannot see this knife on their inventor, In Stock or Sold out, I am confident in that I am looking in the wrong place.


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

uniliang said:


> Limited Edition Sakai Ichimonji X Nenohi Coreless Steel Santoku with Olive Wood handle.View attachment 128104
> View attachment 128105
> View attachment 128106
> View attachment 128107
> View attachment 128108
> View attachment 128109
> View attachment 128110
> View attachment 128111
> View attachment 128112


It goes without saying that you have a mighty handsome looking knife however I particularly like the profile which for a ’Santoku’ may be considered almost a Gyuto.


----------



## RockyBasel

danemonji said:


> I have received this week my first Yanick Puig knife. The knife is 235mm long in a very nice san mai construction of carbon steel 135cr3 and soft iron. The knife managed to surprise me in the most positive way; it comes with a workhorse build and a distal taper reminding me of Kyoshi Kato. The kurouchi finish is nice and even with some texture to it, which releases the thinest and stickiest slices of potato with no problem. The blade road is just perfectly finished on water stones(with no flaw) in a silky kasumi with a nice contrasting miror finish on the carbon steel( hats off to Yanick).
> The handle wood is just so nice, made of rosewood with a black ebony wood cap. It feels good in the hand and the balance point is just right on the pinch grip. In the package Yanick has also added a very nice saya with pin that fits the knife just right.
> The performance is just stellar: it is really thin behind the edge and very very sharp, the geometry, the flat spot and the nice taper on the thin tip makes this melt through each cut no matter what cutting style you use.
> Oh and I would also like to add that ordering was very easy as Yanick is such a nice guy to talk to. He was very patiently answering all questions and very friendly. The delivery was very fast via dhl and the package nicely wrapped almost like a present. I hope to buy more knives from him in the near future.
> 
> View attachment 128031
> 
> View attachment 128033



Yanick makes some of the best knives on the planet. They are easily one my top performers, against some exceptional knives. There is a beautiful aesthetic to the knife as well / they just look authentic and distinctive, and well crafted. I’m a huge fan of Yanick, plus such a great guy. I wish I had ordered the saya - did not even know it was an option


----------



## RockyBasel

DarKHarlequiN said:


> Might I trouble you for a link please...I cannot see this knife on their inventor, In Stock or Sold out, I am confident in that I am looking in the wrong place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strata
> 
> 
> Knife sharpening and culinary knife and kitchenware retail shop in Portland, Maine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strata-portland.myshopify.com


----------



## RockyBasel

DarKHarlequiN said:


> Might I trouble you for a link please...I cannot see this knife on their inventor, In Stock or Sold out, I am confident in that I am looking in the wrong place.


It can be found at strata-Portland 

Strata knives in Portland, Maine, USA


----------



## RockyBasel

DarKHarlequiN said:


> Might I trouble you for a link please...I cannot see this knife on their inventor, In Stock or Sold out, I am confident in that I am looking in the wrong place.



There is one for sale at Carbon knife - identical to mine - 270 mm, blue 1, Tanaka Yohei, coming in at 212 gm. I used mine today, it’s incredible and beautiful. CKC Going for $655, I was able to get mine on sale for $505 luckily. So do google search as well, you may get lucky


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

RockyBasel said:


> There is one for sale at Carbon knife - identical to mine - 270 mm, blue 1, Tanaka Yohei, coming in at 212 gm. I used mine today, it’s incredible and beautiful. CKC Going for $655, I was able to get mine on sale for $505 luckily. So do google search as well, you may get lucky



Thank you for the information Rocky


----------



## Honerabi

Waiting for a Takeshi Saji SG2/R2 turquoise handled 210mm guyoto from Hocho. Held up in US Customs with this from the FDA:

Anyone ever get:

Itemized breakdown of product composition required.
Recommended action: Shipper to provide.

???


----------



## heldentenor

They probably want to know what the handle is made of. Ivory and certain tortoise products can't be brought into the US.


----------



## M1k3

Honerabi said:


> Waiting for a Takeshi Saji SG2/R2 turquoise handled 210mm guyoto from Hocho. Held up in US Customs with this from the FDA:
> 
> Anyone ever get:
> 
> Itemized breakdown of product composition required.
> Recommended action: Shipper to provide.
> 
> ???


Is turquoise restricted anywhere?


----------



## WiriWiri

M1k3 said:


> Is turquoise restricted anywhere?



It could potentially attract a different import duty I guess.

Perhaps Chelsea Miller is on to something after all. Sticking that rasp on a blade could mean that it‘s classified as an agricultural or dairy processing tool rather than an (ugly functionally stunted) knife, which would mean 0% import duty and VAT if exported to certain European territories. Cunning.


----------



## RockyBasel

CM is never too far away in any thread


----------



## iandustries

Finally got my hands on a Takada Suiboku white #2 from CKC. They have a couple left for anyone still interested!

Awaiting delivery and will post pictures


----------



## BillHanna

Friedr. Herder sodbuster w/ walnut handle


----------



## BillHanna

Herder Ring Pull


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Murata Aogami 1 80mm petty.


----------



## RockyBasel

Alfredsson knives - another Swedish knife -maker - what is with those Swedes and great knives? 
255x56
245 gm
14c28n stainless steel
64 HRC


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

Knivperson said:


> Go-mai gyuto in swedish 26c3 "spicy white" core steel with wrought iron cladding and an in between layer of nickel. Profile is inspired by Masamoto KS, and is a work horse at the heel and a laser at the tip. Handle in swedisk flame birch and a matching saya. Scandinavian materials and "viking kanji", which Jonas from Isasmedjan is known for.



The fundamental problem when coming late to the world of independent one man blacksmith craftsmen being that one may follow the trail of crumbs back to the Ginger Bread House only to find it eaten down to the footings


----------



## RockyBasel

Knivperson said:


> Go-mai gyuto in swedish 26c3 "spicy white" core steel with wrought iron cladding and an in between layer of nickel. Profile is inspired by Masamoto KS, and is a work horse at the heel and a laser at the tip. Handle in swedisk flame birch and a matching saya. Scandinavian materials and "viking kanji", which Jonas from Isasmedjan is known for.
> 
> 254 mm long
> 56 mm tall
> 239 grams
> 4,5 mm out of the handle
> 4 mm at the heel
> 2 mm mid-blade
> 1 mm 1 cm from the tip
> 64-65 hcr
> View attachment 127939
> View attachment 127941
> View attachment 127942
> View attachment 127943
> View attachment 127944
> View attachment 127945
> View attachment 127946
> View attachment 127947
> View attachment 127948
> View attachment 127949


Gorgeous


----------



## RockyBasel

DarKHarlequiN said:


> The fundamental problem when coming late to the world of independent one man blacksmith craftsmen being that one may follow the trail of crumbs back to the Ginger Bread House only to find it eaten down to the footings


???


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

RockyBasel said:


> Alfredsson knives - another Swedish knife -maker - what is with those Swedes and great knives?
> 255x56
> 245 gm
> 14c28n stainless steel
> 64 HRC



See...there you are Rocky....You don’t want to be bothering with that old Japanese knife you have kicking around Viz

From Evan at Strata
Y Tanaka x Yohei
Blue 1
270 mm Gyuto
53 mm hh 
211 gm

Let me take it off your hands and spend your hard earned with those nice Swedisher makers


----------



## RockyBasel

Brilliant idea - need to make some space, in addition to the Yohei, could you also “help me” by taking my Toyama and Kato K-tip WH? I prefer the normal Kiyoshi Kato, not K-tip - if that is not too much a bother for you


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

Bit of an imposition.....I suppose I could see what I could do.


----------



## KO88

RockyBasel said:


> Brilliant idea - need to make some space, in addition to the Yohei, could you also “help me” by taking my Toyama and Kato K-tip WH? I prefer the normal Kiyoshi Kato, not K-tip - if that is not too much a bother for you



Hmm, Toyama? Which one I'll help with carbon clads dama or honyakis...


----------



## RockyBasel

KO88 said:


> Hmm, Toyama? Which one I'll help with carbon clads dama or honyakis...


Haha - sure you will - carbon Damascus - from petty to 270 mm Gyuto coming in at 290 gm


----------



## KO88

RockyBasel said:


> Haha - sure you will - carbon Damascus - from petty to 270 mm Gyuto coming in at 290 gm


That is exactly what I was looking for to complete saint trio of Toyama Gyutos!


----------



## ExistentialHero

RockyBasel said:


> And this one was also just dropped off!
> 
> It is a distinctive knife, really amazing finish. Have not had a chance to use it yet. But I do like Y Tanaka work
> 
> From Evan at Strata
> 
> Y Tanaka x Yohei
> Blue 1
> 270 mm Gyuto
> 53 mm hh
> 211 gm
> 
> View attachment 127720
> View attachment 127721
> View attachment 127722
> View attachment 127723



My resolve finally crumbled with a few days left on the Strata moving sale. Thanks for the temptation


----------



## FishmanDE

Ladies and gentlemen, the first of the Joe Bone/ TF/ 40 Knives collab. 245x 56 215g Chechen Burl with african Blackwood.


----------



## RockyBasel

ExistentialHero said:


> My resolve finally crumbled with a few days left on the Strata moving sale. Thanks for the temptation


Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Campbell

FishmanDE said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, the first of the Joe Bone/ TF/ 40 Knives collab. 245x 56 215g Chechen Burl with african Blackwood.


Looks really nice. How does it cut?


----------



## FishmanDE

Campbell said:


> Looks really nice. How does it cut?



I haven’t gotten to give it a full spin yet, but the few cuts I made were butter. It is easily somewhere in my top 3 performers.


----------



## iandustries

ExistentialHero said:


> My resolve finally crumbled with a few days left on the Strata moving sale. Thanks for the temptation



Was your purchase a Tanaka Yohei 270 B1?


----------



## ExistentialHero

iandustries said:


> Was your purchase a Tanaka Yohei 270 B1?



No, Tanaka x Kyuzo, but with what looks like a similar finish on the bevels.


----------



## iandustries

oh nice the 270 migaki? I was looking at that but got the 240 ku instead. 270 is a little too long for my liking


----------



## ExistentialHero

There's one left if you change your mind  Hitohira - Tanaka x Kyuzo - Blue #1 Migaki - Gyuto 270mm - Rosewood Handle Black Horn


----------



## JayS20

Since we are already talking bout Yoshikazu Tanaka and you can never try enough

My new one with Vintage swedish carbon steel











burnt chestnut handle
229mm x 51mm
184g
balance point: 47mm in front of handle
spine thickness: 
out of handle: 3,15mm/ middle: 2,53mm/ 1cm before tip: 1,25mm

Grind is nicely thin and convex. Taper is minimal and tip is quite thick. Really blade heavy. Wasn't sure if I'd like it with such a thick tip section but it worked way better than it should be. Took it for a test drive today, was positively surprised. Worked great with harder vegetables and also onion brunoise were nice.


----------



## RockyBasel

ExistentialHero said:


> There's one left if you change your mind  Hitohira - Tanaka x Kyuzo - Blue #1 Migaki - Gyuto 270mm - Rosewood Handle Black Horn


Would love to see a comparison of these two knives - kyuzo vs Yohei. The Kyuzo seems to have wider bevels, but it’s hard to know from the pictures.

I prefer the finish on the Yohei - it is stunning, with a thin, almost mirror polished edge. The rest of the knife has this “frosted” finish - matt finish. Very much similar to what I have on the Kaiju - another Tanaka creation, if I am not mistaken

Tanaka has to be the busiest knife maker on the planet - I mean he is with Konosuke FM series, Hirohira, JNS, K&S, Oul, and several others. I now wonder which one of those brands bring out the best in his work. Not to mention the vintage carbon as per @JayS20

I am starting to believe that Tanaka’s work in blue 1 maybe becoming his signature knife


----------



## iandustries

I have a kikuchiyo yohei and tanaka kyuzo. You are right about the wider bevels on the kyuzo. The yohei is also a lot more convex and thinner. Heel height was also shorter 48 vs 51


----------



## RockyBasel

iandustries said:


> I have a kikuchiyo yohei and tanaka kyuzo. You are right about the wider bevels on the kyuzo. The yohei is also a lot more convex and thinner. Heel height was also shorter 48 vs 51


Which one do you use more often, and what do you see as differences. I have the heel height at 53 mm as I got the 270 mm 

would love to hear more


----------



## childermass

Smedjaaspen 215mm Gyuto. A second due to some warp in the blade but Patrick was really helpful and upfront about everything so I decided to give this one a go. Edge and spine are straight, there is just some weird twisty thing going on in between .


----------



## iandustries

RockyBasel said:


> Which one do you use more often, and what do you see as differences. I have the heel height at 53 mm as I got the 270 mm
> 
> would love to hear more



Hmm. So far I don't think I have a preference between the 2 yet, I still switch around between both an even amount 

Definitely the heel feels just a little short on the yohei, but somehow the knife feels more... 'wieldable' ? Haha I'll think of a better word to convey this sentiment.

Surprisingly, my yohei is 5g heavier (197g vs 192g) but the kyuzo ku feels heavier because the balance point is more towards the tip of the blade.

Did light sharpening on a 3k & then 5k and I'd say both take a similar edge. easily cutting paper towels with a short sharpening session (Still working up my sharpening skills to cut tissue)

I also have the Y Tanaka B1 Kikumori Damascus wide bevel version, and will do more testing and have more thoughts soon hopefully! Off the bat, the spine isnt rounded on the Kikumori so its the least comfortable to hold for a long time, but I used it to fillet a salmon today and it was a fun time. Maybe its because of the traditional ho wood handle with black horn ferrule and my association of that with old school sushi chefs, it just felt really old school using it, but in a good way.


----------



## RockyBasel

iandustries said:


> Hmm. So far I don't think I have a preference between the 2 yet, I still switch around between both an even amount
> 
> Definitely the heel feels just a little short on the yohei, but somehow the knife feels more... 'wieldable' ? Haha I'll think of a better word to convey this sentiment.
> 
> Surprisingly, my yohei is 5g heavier (197g vs 192g) but the kyuzo ku feels heavier because the balance point is more towards the tip of the blade.
> 
> Did light sharpening on a 3k & then 5k and I'd say both take a similar edge. easily cutting paper towels with a short sharpening session (Still working up my sharpening skills to cut tissue)
> 
> I also have the Y Tanaka B1 Kikumori Damascus wide bevel version, and will do more testing and have more thoughts soon hopefully! Off the bat, the spine isnt rounded on the Kikumori so its the least comfortable to hold for a long time, but I used it to fillet a salmon today and it was a fun time.


Thanks - as suspected - anything made by Tanaka is going to compete neck to neck - it’s going to be a tight race


----------



## jedy617

FM Petty from shirogami just came in. Can't wait to give it a test later


----------



## RockyBasel

jedy617 said:


> FM Petty from shirogami just came in. Can't wait to give it a test later
> 
> View attachment 129089


Who is the maker? Shirogami is the steel
I believe


----------



## jedy617

RockyBasel said:


> Who is the maker? Shirogami is the steel
> I believe


Shirogrami Knives is the retailer. It's a Konosuke Fujiyama FM Petty in White 2


----------



## RockyBasel

jedy617 said:


> Shirogrami Knives is the retailer. It's a Konosuke Fujiyama FM Petty in White 2


Ah…thanks, never heard of them, so it’s good to know, as they carry FM’s


----------



## jedy617

RockyBasel said:


> Ah…thanks, never heard of them, so it’s good to know, as they carry FM’s


Check em out on insta, I think they have a few FM's left. Good CS and very fast shipping from HK. They also carry some nice Hitohiras


----------



## RockyBasel

Thanks - just checked them out - really good collection of knives! Thanks for letting me know


----------



## PtownPhil

Shiraki 180mm Santoku.


----------



## iandustries

RockyBasel said:


> Thanks - as suspected - anything made by Tanaka is going to compete neck to neck - it’s going to be a tight race



have you tried a tanaka suiboku?


----------



## RockyBasel

iandustries said:


> have you tried a tanaka suiboku?


I did, 2 of them - the Takada no Hamono Suiboke blue 1 and the Takada no Hamono ginsan- believe the first one is made by y Tanaka. I liked that knife, but needed a bit more knuckle clearance so I sold it, but kept the ginsan stainless

I have to say, I am in complete love with the 270mm Tanaka yohei in blue 1 right now


----------



## iandustries

RockyBasel said:


> Thanks - as suspected - anything made by Tanaka is going to compete neck to neck - it’s going to be a tight race



how is the kaiju compared to your yohei?


----------



## iandustries

RockyBasel said:


> I did, 2 of them - the Takada no Hamono Suiboke blue 1 and the Takada no Hamono ginsan- believe the first one is made by y Tanaka. I liked that knife, but needed a bit more knuckle clearance so I sold it, but kept the ginsan stainless
> 
> I have to say, I am in complete love with the 270mm Tanaka yohei in blue 1 right now



what was the heel height for ur blue - suiboku and was the knuckle clearance the main difference between that and the tanaka yohei?

yeah i ve been looking for the 240 ginsan. I just got the 210 suiboku white 2 which is also by Tanaka from CKC.


----------



## RockyBasel

iandustries said:


> what was the heel height for ur blue - suiboku and was the knuckle clearance the main difference between that and the tanaka yohei?
> 
> yeah i ve been looking for the 240 ginsan. I just got the 210 suiboku white 2 which is also by Tanaka from CKC.


The heel height was 49mm - so not too bad I suppose. Just seemed to be a small knife

the ginsan is hard to find, so that’s why I kept it. But try MTC kitchen - they carry the Takada no Hamono ginsan - that’s where I got it

the Kaiju vs. Yohei question is one that will require some chopping over the weekend before I get back to you. Good reason to hit the kitchen though with 2 amazing knives


----------



## iandustries

RockyBasel said:


> The heel height was 49mm - so not too bad I suppose. Just seemed to be a small knife
> 
> the ginsan is hard to find, so that’s why I kept it. But try MTC kitchen - they carry the Takada no Hamono ginsan - that’s where I got it
> 
> the Kaiju vs. Yohei question is one that will require some chopping over the weekend before I get back to you. Good reason to hit the kitchen though with 2 amazing knives



haha that you managed to score a kaiju is amazing. I m curious to try other knives sharpened by naohito. Yup I did hit MTC up and they know I m waiting for a 240 ginsan


----------



## Draeden

Sukenari HAP40 270mm Gyuto


----------



## jedy617

Draeden said:


> Sukenari HAP40 270mm Gyuto



Dang I have a 240 ZDP sukenari, this one looks great. Would be curious to test out a hap40 and compare, almost grabbed this instead


----------



## PtownPhil

Just got this back from the shop...
TF Nashiji 195mm with a handle by JoBone.


----------



## jedy617

Nice I have a few knives at Joe's for handles


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Simon Maillet 230mm gyuto 135Cr3


----------



## Chang

Giovanny Torres said:


> View attachment 129341
> 
> Simon Maillet 230mm gyuto 135Cr3



oh man, I really really wanted This one but couldn’t justify it.


----------



## Draeden

jedy617 said:


> Dang I have a 240 ZDP sukenari, this one looks great. Would be curious to test out a hap40 and compare, almost grabbed this instead



At first I thought it felt a bit thick but slicing performance has been superb. The more I use it the more I'm impressed by it.


----------



## RockyBasel

iandustries said:


> how is the kaiju compared to your yohei?



So, I did some chopping with both the Kaiju and Y Tanaka-Yohei. This is not a technical comparison by any means. At the weigh-in, Kaiju 240 mm at 226 gm, and Tanaka Yohei at 270 mm at 212 gm -
Reach advantage Yohei 

first up -gemuse-zweibel- German for vegetable onions, but same as Vidalia onions - huge onions. Both knives went through them as if they were butter. Kaiju just glides through, because both knives were so sharp, I had to apply really steady and progressive pressure, for fear that the knives would slam the solid walnut board -basically a large slab of walnut. Because of kaiju’s weight, I felt that it kind of glided through more a teeny weeny bit more easily. But neck and neck

next up, hard red onions - both knives performed at parity - perhaps the tip work has a slight edge To yohei, but not by much at all

zucchini next - here - the grind towards the front end of the Kaiju showed off it’s “chops” Kaiju had an edge - anything in front of the mid-point of the knife, it felt like you were using the tip - it just raced through things.

I felt cutting closer to the heel may have been a bit better with the Yohei, and front half of the blade, perhaps better with Kaiju - but don’t quote me on this - I really did not dig into the grind with both of these knives. Would love to hand them off to @JayS20 for a German, technical review

Next up, dense sweet potatoes. I cut across, cylindrically - both knives at parity, but perhaps the Yohei had an “edge” (haha, pun intended). It easy to go through these two vegetables, but no cracking at all I think

I did both pull and push cuts all the way - to try both styles of cutting

both these knives were highly competitive to each other - it comes down to hand-feel, blade length, and style of cutting that you use

I like a bit of weight on my knives so the Kaiju felt great in the hand. On the other hand (no pun intended) the thin blade of the Yohei was quite something.

if You look at the pics below, they look very similar. The Kaiju is $50 more at $700, and the 27 Yohei is being sold for $655 at CKC

The edge polishing is superior in the Yohei - it’s like a mirror finish pics of two knives provided below. The cloudy matt finish is identical - it is similar to Suiboke, but not the same- it is different than Suiboke

if I had to keep just one, I would keep the one pair of both


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Chang said:


> oh man, I really really wanted This one but couldn’t justify it.


I understand, if not in the UK I probably wouldn't either.
But I've been gladly surprised by this one, it looks amazing in person and still before trying it I can see it will be a performer.


----------



## iandustries

RockyBasel said:


> So, I did some chopping with both the Kaiju and Y Tanaka-Yohei. This is not a technical comparison by any means. At the weigh-in, Kaiju 240 mm at 226 gm, and Tanaka Yohei at 270 mm at 212 gm -
> Reach advantage Yohei
> 
> first up -gemuse-zweibel- German for vegetable onions, but same as Vidalia onions - huge onions. Both knives went through them as if they were butter. Kaiju just glides through, because both knives were so sharp, I had to apply really steady and progressive pressure, for fear that the knives would slam the solid walnut board -basically a large slab of walnut. Because of kaiju’s weight, I felt that it kind of glided through more a teeny weeny bit more easily. But neck and neck
> 
> next up, hard red onions - both knives performed at parity - perhaps the tip work has a slight edge To yohei, but not by much at all
> 
> zucchini next - here - the grind towards the front end of the Kaiju showed off it’s “chops” Kaiju had an edge - anything in front of the mid-point of the knife, it felt like you were using the tip - it just raced through things.
> 
> I felt cutting closer to the heel may have been a bit better with the Yohei, and front half of the blade, perhaps better with Kaiju - but don’t quote me on this - I really did not dig into the grind with both of these knives. Would love to hand them off to @JayS20 for a German, technical review
> 
> Next up, dense sweet potatoes. I cut across, cylindrically - both knives at parity, but perhaps the Yohei had an “edge” (haha, pun intended). It easy to go through these two vegetables, but no cracking at all I think
> 
> I did both pull and push cuts all the way - to try both styles of cutting
> 
> both these knives were highly competitive to each other - it comes down to hand-feel, blade length, and style of cutting that you use
> 
> I like a bit of weight on my knives so the Kaiju felt great in the hand. On the other hand (no pun intended) the thin blade of the Yohei was quite something.
> 
> if You look at the pics below, they look very similar. The Kaiju is $50 more at $700, and the 27 Yohei is being sold for $655 at CKC
> 
> The edge polishing is superior in the Yohei - it’s like a mirror finish pics of two knives provided below. The cloudy matt finish is identical - it is similar to Suiboke, but not the same- it is different than Suiboke
> 
> if I had to keep just one, I would keep the one pair of both
> 
> View attachment 129378
> View attachment 129379
> View attachment 129380



Thank you for that detailed comparison! I do love the mirror finish on my kikuchiyo yohei


----------



## uniliang

I think I have issues…
My second Kato and there is third one on the way.
Hits all the marks for what I like: K-tip, 210mm and WH.


----------



## mmiinngg

I think i finally found a paring knife to rule them all 
Looking forward to use it at work, this one looks really well designed for tip work !


----------



## tcmx3

mmiinngg said:


> I think i finally found a paring knife to rule them all
> Looking forward to use it at work, this one looks really well designed for tip work !
> View attachment 129454
> View attachment 129455



I have one of these and tbh I dont dislike it


----------



## RockyBasel

mmiinngg said:


> I think i finally found a paring knife to rule them all
> Looking forward to use it at work, this one looks really well designed for tip work !
> View attachment 129454
> View attachment 129455


Ok, who makes it? Our with it


----------



## tcmx3

RockyBasel said:


> Ok, who makes it? Our with it



Tojiro.


----------



## RockyBasel

tcmx3 said:


> Tojiro.


----------



## drsmp

Catcheside Feather Carbon 195 Gyuto just back from a full spa visit at Will’s shop


----------



## Jovidah

I normally don't give two poops about damascus and other pattern-plated knives but I have to say that one really is a stunning beauty. The way the fattern flows through the bolster is just icing on the cake.


----------



## RockyBasel

Agreed. I too kind of like the more subtle and natural Damascus - Kitaeji, Toyama, y Tanaka, etc. but this one is stunning indeed


----------



## kingdingelling

New set from Simon Herde.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Bought this 240 kaeru blue 2 honyaki from JNS a couple of months ago. The knife was wrapped quite a bit and as a honyaki I couldn’t straighten it, so I removed 10 mm to have a relatively straight edge. Also moved up the tip a bit and I like the current profile! And obviously I polished it and etched it. The banding is crazy and they look differently from 2 sides. Haha. Overall very interesting knife.

It's 230mm*49mm and 156 gram now. The spine thickness is 2.7mm.


----------



## RockyBasel

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Bought this 240 kaeru blue 2 honyaki from JNS a couple of months ago. The knife was wrapped quite a bit and as a honyaki I couldn’t straighten it, so I removed 10 mm to have a relatively straight edge. Also moved up the tip a bit and I like the current profile! And obviously I polished it and etched it. The banding is crazy and they look differently from 2 sides. Haha. Overall very interesting knife.
> 
> It's 230mm*49mm and 156 gram now. The spine thickness is 2.7mm.
> 
> View attachment 129640
> 
> View attachment 129639



I can’t decide whether to get the Kaeru or Munetoshi Honyaki from JNS - that indecision has paralyzed me

You can never have too many honyakis


----------



## kpham12

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Bought this 240 kaeru blue 2 honyaki from JNS a couple of months ago. The knife was wrapped quite a bit and as a honyaki I couldn’t straighten it, so I removed 10 mm to have a relatively straight edge. Also moved up the tip a bit and I like the current profile! And obviously I polished it and etched it. The banding is crazy and they look differently from 2 sides. Haha. Overall very interesting knife.
> 
> It's 230mm*49mm and 156 gram now. The spine thickness is 2.7mm.
> 
> View attachment 129640
> 
> View attachment 129639



Have you had a chance to use it much? Curious how the steel compares to Wat/Toyama hardness/retention wise.


----------



## timebard

Kippington workpony just arrived at my front door... Initial test results are


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

kpham12 said:


> Have you had a chance to use it much? Curious how the steel compares to Wat/Toyama hardness/retention wise.


I just sharpened it once so it’s hard to conclude anything, but I did notice it’s a little more difficult to deburr compared to Wat/Toyama. I couldn’t get the same level of edge cleanness by going through a similar process. I just used it for one meal and I felt the the off the edge sharpness lost quicker than the Wat/Toyama. Take it as a grain of salt as it’s just one sharpening and one meal.


----------



## PtownPhil

This one for me...maybe this will replace my dal....


----------



## RockyBasel

PtownPhil said:


> This one for me...maybe this will replace my dal....
> View attachment 129719


What is it? Dare i ask?


----------



## crocca86

Konosuke Fujiyama B2 240 baby kaiju


----------



## tostadas

crocca86 said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama B2 240 baby kaiju
> View attachment 129720
> View attachment 129721
> View attachment 129722


Where was this one from?


----------



## Better call Leo

crocca86 said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama B2 240 baby kaiju
> View attachment 129720
> View attachment 129721
> View attachment 129722



Where did you get it?


----------



## crocca86

Better call Leo said:


> Where did you get it?


I got it from a friend of mine, not sure from which shop is from.
Most likely cktg cos they the one that usually sell B2 kono but I can be wrong 
Just my 2 cent


----------



## PtownPhil

RockyBasel said:


> What is it? Dare i ask?


The knife is a Jikko 210mm White#1


RockyBasel said:


> What is it? Dare i ask?


The knife that knife is replacing?


----------



## Better call Leo

crocca86 said:


> I got it from a friend of mine, not sure from which shop is from.
> Most likely cktg cos they the one that usually sell B2 kono but I can be wrong
> Just my 2 cent


That looks so good and it is ready hard to find a in stock konosuku fuji. Congratulations!


----------



## jedy617

Got my Shiraki Mt. Fuji in finally with a custom handle from PcpKen


----------



## daddy yo yo

Deng (fltr Deng, CCK, Tojiro) is the newest addition:











It came with a chip in the edge at the heel and a mighty, 2-inch crack on the left blade face near the heel... Dispute ongoing.


----------



## jedy617

By the way, my Honyaki has a bunch of scratches in the mirror polish and I'd like to have it looking like new, any recommendations on who I can send it to? A little scared to take it on myself. I contacted fortyknives and Jon at JKI but both are super backed up right now. Any other ideas? Thanks!


----------



## daddy yo yo

jedy617 said:


> By the way, my Honyaki has a bunch of scratches in the mirror polish and I'd like to have it looking like new, any recommendations on who I can send it to? A little scared to take it on myself. I contacted fortyknives and Jon at JKI but both are super backed up right now. Any other ideas? Thanks!


Yeah, use it and don’t bother about the scratches... It is a knife and is made to be used!


----------



## jedy617

daddy yo yo said:


> Yeah, use it and don’t bother about the scratches... It is a knife and is made to be used!


Nah it needs a polish. It's going to be used but it's pretty beat up. I'd like to start from a better base than this, it deserves it. Looks like someone tried their hand at polishing it before and did a crap job on it.


----------



## big_adventure

jedy617 said:


> Nah it needs a polish. It's going to be used but it's pretty beat up. I'd like to start from a better base than this, it deserves it. Looks like someone tried their hand at polishing it before and did a crap job on it.



Just get a bunch of sandpaper and take your time. Start pretty low grit, and just go up and up and up until you get to the finish you like. It takes time, but it's not hard.


----------



## jedy617

big_adventure said:


> Just get a bunch of sandpaper and take your time. Start pretty low grit, and just go up and up and up until you get to the finish you like. It takes time, but it's not hard.


I might, we'll see


----------



## iandustries

big_adventure said:


> Just get a bunch of sandpaper and take your time. Start pretty low grit, and just go up and up and up until you get to the finish you like. It takes time, but it's not hard.



yup this is what I did as well. if the scratches are not deep, you can try flitz or logo mirror polish.


----------



## jedy617

iandustries said:


> yup this is what I did as well. if the scratches are not deep, you can try flitz or logo mirror polish.


already tried, they are pretty deep


----------



## iandustries

jedy617 said:


> already tried, they are pretty deep
> 
> View attachment 129949


sounds like sandpaper progressions from 200ish might be the way to go !


----------



## jedy617

iandustries said:


> sounds like sandpaper progressions from 200ish might be the way to go !


Maybe. But it's a decent amount of work for me to get a full mirror polish, especially when it's a honyaki and not just polishing soft steel or iron. We will see.


----------



## drsmp

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Not a new knife but inspired by a post a few pages back etched my freshly polished Kaeru 240 honyaki to show off the banding










Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## big_adventure

jedy617 said:


> Maybe. But it's a decent amount of work for me to get a full mirror polish, especially when it's a honyaki and not just polishing soft steel or iron. We will see.



You don't have to do it all at once. You can break it up.


----------



## AT5760

@drsmp, scrolling through, I was terrified that I was going to see you chopping through that soda can with that honyaki.


----------



## drsmp

@AT5760 I only use my Ginsu knives for can sawing- they never need sharpening and have the sharpness and durability of a samurai sword. Little known fact - Lorena Bobbitt used a Ginsu kitchen knife to sever her husband's penis while he slept and it still effortlessly cut tomatoes afterwards


----------



## big_adventure

drsmp said:


> @AT5760 I only use my Ginsu knives for can sawing- they never need sharpening and have the sharpness and durability of a samurai sword. Little known fact - Lorena Bobbitt used a Ginsu kitchen knife to sever her husband's penis while he slept and it still effortlessly cut tomatoes afterwards



I don't think I want to know how you know this. Did you frequently get invited to the Bobbitt's place for dinner?


----------



## drsmp

Only $9.95 and a 50 year warranty! I read about Ms Bobbitt’s weapon of choice on Wikipedia and just made up the tomato part  Reasonable guess that if the Ginsu could saw a can in half and still slice tomatoes, it would still be tomato sharp for Ms Bobbitt and her tomato and cheese omelette the next morning . My parents bought a set of these when I was a kid. They’re still sharp (that is serrated sharp) after 40 years. I gave them some nice Tojiro’s but they’re “scary” and “too sharp” so they live in their kitchen drawer.


----------



## drsmp

Back on topic - Yoshimi Kato SG2 Western 240 gyuto


----------



## Lucien

drsmp said:


> Back on topic - Yoshimi Kato SG2 Western 240 gyuto
> View attachment 130075
> View attachment 130076
> View attachment 130077
> View attachment 130078
> View attachment 130079


The handle is stunning! What is it made of?


----------



## drsmp

@Lucien Tilting the handle under a good light, there’s lots of color and pop to the acrylic. Acrylic and stabilized wood (maple? Birch?) Not sure of the wood. For a western it’s a pretty light knife at 222gms and balanced at my pinch grip


----------



## tostadas

Baby TF from JCK. My 5" vic for comparison


----------



## shaolinjordan

First NKD!! Tanaka ginsan nashiji nakiri with ebony/buffalo horn handle.

First knife I've ever bought. Did my research (thanks for everyone's posts!), and would've been happy with a Haruzake for half the price, but read so much about Tanaka that I wanted to put a knife to a name. I also wanted one in ginsan (vs stainless-clad aogami 2), since I cut a lot of fruit and veg. Another close contender was Kurosaki R2, but wasn't confident enough to try sharpening R2. 

The finish and handle are both exquisite, didn't have a problem with grip, in contrast to others' reports of treated ebony. Passed the tomato and paper test, but seemed to struggle when chopping into harder fruit and veg without slicing, e.g wedging when chopped into a canteloupe melon with moderate force, yet sliced through it like hot butter. However, I've never used a sharper knife (except maybe a scalpel?) so I have no reference, and therefore have no idea if needs to be sharpened out the box. 

Re stones, already had a KDS 1000 and bought a Suehiro shiramine 6000 (same line as rika), and made a newspaper strop. Not 100% sure yet, but I plan to strop occasiaonlly on the newspaper until I feel it dulling, then will give it a go on the 6000 and see what happens. 

Next steps: I'm usually a one knife guy, and this will replace my Wustoff santoku. I have never actually had a gyuto. I have used this for everything from pork, fresh bread, veg, and even peeling fruit. However now I've descended into this very deep, very dark hole, I would like to buy a shirogami 240mm gyuto at some point. I also plan on buying a 13$ chinese cleaver off Aliexpress just to prove that my $200 purchase was completely unecessary.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

shaolinjordan said:


> First NKD!! Tanaka ginsan nashiji nakiri with ebony/buffalo horn handle.
> 
> First knife I've ever bought. Did my research (thanks for everyone's posts!), and would've been happy with a Haruzake for half the price, but read so much about Tanaka that I wanted to put a knife to a name. I also wanted one in ginsan (vs stainless-clad aogami 2), since I cut a lot of fruit and veg. Another close contender was Kurosaki R2, but wasn't confident enough to try sharpening R2.
> 
> The finish and handle are both exquisite, didn't have a problem with grip, in contrast to others' reports of treated ebony. Passed the tomato and paper test, but seemed to struggle when chopping into harder fruit and veg without slicing, e.g wedging when chopped into a canteloupe melon with moderate force, yet sliced through it like hot butter. However, I've never used a sharper knife (except maybe a scalpel?) so I have no reference, and therefore have no idea if needs to be sharpened out the box.
> 
> Re stones, already had a KDS 1000 and bought a Suehiro shiramine 6000 (same line as rika), and made a newspaper strop. Not 100% sure yet, but I plan to strop occasiaonlly on the newspaper until I feel it dulling, then will give it a go on the 6000 and see what happens.
> 
> Next steps: I'm usually a one knife guy, and this will replace my Wustoff santoku. I have never actually had a gyuto. I have used this for everything from pork, fresh bread, veg, and even peeling fruit. However now I've descended into this very deep, very dark hole, I would like to buy a shirogami 240mm gyuto at some point. I also plan on buying a 13$ chinese cleaver off Aliexpress just to prove that my $200 purchase was completely unecessary.


MAN'S FIRST KNIFE IS A NAKIRI

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
welcome to the club friend
oh, and forget about that 240mm gyuto


----------



## captaincaed

Don't listen to this man. Full of lies and deceit!


----------



## timebard

tostadas said:


> Baby TF from JCK. My 5" vic for comparison
> 
> View attachment 130099



Nice! What's the heel height on that one? Looks like it's approaching Munetoshi-style mini-gyuto territory...


----------



## IsoJ

shaolinjordan said:


> First NKD!! Tanaka ginsan nashiji nakiri with ebony/buffalo horn handle.
> 
> First knife I've ever bought. Did my research (thanks for everyone's posts!), and would've been happy with a Haruzake for half the price, but read so much about Tanaka that I wanted to put a knife to a name. I also wanted one in ginsan (vs stainless-clad aogami 2), since I cut a lot of fruit and veg. Another close contender was Kurosaki R2, but wasn't confident enough to try sharpening R2.
> 
> The finish and handle are both exquisite, didn't have a problem with grip, in contrast to others' reports of treated ebony. Passed the tomato and paper test, but seemed to struggle when chopping into harder fruit and veg without slicing, e.g wedging when chopped into a canteloupe melon with moderate force, yet sliced through it like hot butter. However, I've never used a sharper knife (except maybe a scalpel?) so I have no reference, and therefore have no idea if needs to be sharpened out the box.
> 
> Re stones, already had a KDS 1000 and bought a Suehiro shiramine 6000 (same line as rika), and made a newspaper strop. Not 100% sure yet, but I plan to strop occasiaonlly on the newspaper until I feel it dulling, then will give it a go on the 6000 and see what happens.
> 
> Next steps: I'm usually a one knife guy, and this will replace my Wustoff santoku. I have never actually had a gyuto. I have used this for everything from pork, fresh bread, veg, and even peeling fruit. However now I've descended into this very deep, very dark hole, I would like to buy a shirogami 240mm gyuto at some point. I also plan on buying a 13$ chinese cleaver off Aliexpress just to prove that my $200 purchase was completely unecessary.


Enjoy your first J-knife. I would start looking the 240 gyuto too. It has some good point


----------



## tostadas

timebard said:


> Nice! What's the heel height on that one? Looks like it's approaching Munetoshi-style mini-gyuto territory...


It's around 34mm measured with a ruler. I asked for a tall one, but it more or less matches the spec listed on the JCK site. Thickness measurements behind the edge are almost identical to the Munetoshi 165mm petty from JNS.

Fit and finish are quite good. No gaps in the handle, all the pins are flush, grind is clean, and the spine is not razor sharp. It's good to go right out of the box. Speaking of box, this one from JCK is the nicest box I've seen, with foam cut to perfectly fit the handle and a really slick looking blade cover. Better than knives costing 5-10x as much. There's a slight convex on both sides, which I'm probably going to remove when I make some tweaks. After that, it's going to a friend who will be using it as her main chef knife (already tested with many other knives. 5" is the perfect size).


----------



## big_adventure

shaolinjordan said:


> First NKD!! Tanaka ginsan nashiji nakiri with ebony/buffalo horn handle.
> 
> First knife I've ever bought. Did my research (thanks for everyone's posts!), and would've been happy with a Haruzake for half the price, but read so much about Tanaka that I wanted to put a knife to a name. I also wanted one in ginsan (vs stainless-clad aogami 2), since I cut a lot of fruit and veg. Another close contender was Kurosaki R2, but wasn't confident enough to try sharpening R2.
> 
> The finish and handle are both exquisite, didn't have a problem with grip, in contrast to others' reports of treated ebony. Passed the tomato and paper test, but seemed to struggle when chopping into harder fruit and veg without slicing, e.g wedging when chopped into a canteloupe melon with moderate force, yet sliced through it like hot butter. However, I've never used a sharper knife (except maybe a scalpel?) so I have no reference, and therefore have no idea if needs to be sharpened out the box.
> 
> Re stones, already had a KDS 1000 and bought a Suehiro shiramine 6000 (same line as rika), and made a newspaper strop. Not 100% sure yet, but I plan to strop occasiaonlly on the newspaper until I feel it dulling, then will give it a go on the 6000 and see what happens.
> 
> Next steps: I'm usually a one knife guy, and this will replace my Wustoff santoku. I have never actually had a gyuto. I have used this for everything from pork, fresh bread, veg, and even peeling fruit. However now I've descended into this very deep, very dark hole, I would like to buy a shirogami 240mm gyuto at some point. I also plan on buying a 13$ chinese cleaver off Aliexpress just to prove that my $200 purchase was completely unecessary.



Welcome to the rabbit hole! May you enjoy your stay.


----------



## big_adventure

tostadas said:


> Baby TF from JCK. My 5" vic for comparison
> 
> View attachment 130099



Does the sticker have that TF smell? It better.


----------



## tostadas

big_adventure said:


> Does the sticker have that TF smell? It better.


Is it scratch and sniff?


----------



## Carl Kotte

tostadas said:


> Is it scratch and sniff?


That method has worked before!


----------



## big_adventure

tostadas said:


> Is it scratch and sniff?



Only one way to find out. WABI-SABI.


----------



## Boynutman

big_adventure said:


> Only one way to find out. WABI-SABI.



Hold it under warm tap water (and make sure nobody's around before sniffing).


----------



## Grit

Either I have an absolutelly huge knife in the background, or I got a perfect miniature from Bryan Raquin yesterday ;-) Oh, and a stone, of course you also need a stone :-D  

And the balance point is exactly where I want it - 15 mm from the choil...


----------



## wind88

Grit said:


> Either I have an absolutelly huge knife in the background, or I got a perfect miniature from Bryan Raquin yesterday ;-) Oh, and a stone, of course you also need a stone :-D ❤
> 
> And the balance point is exactly where I want it - 15 mm from the choil...
> 
> View attachment 130165
> 
> View attachment 130164



Want to know where to get a gundam size Raquin... please PM me.


----------



## Grit

wind88 said:


> Want to know where to get a gundam size Raquin... please PM me.


Sad to say, but this is a one-off, just for fun


----------



## drsmp

Better Kaeru banding pics



















Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## spaceconvoy

Not a kitchen knife, though I was considering using it as a small peeler, it really belongs on my desk - desk knife in rosewood by John Leitch through EE. The balance and thinness are incredible, one of those knives you can't really explain why you bought it or want to keep it, just a fun sexy toy to open packages with I guess.


----------



## Jville

tostadas said:


> Is it scratch and sniff?


It smells like Wabi-Sabi


----------



## kidsos

To celebrate a new stage in september I got a 240 Hitohira Togashi Stainless clad sujihiki and a new mono vg10 stainless petty mainly for service duty (a bit light, for prep I prefer my Munetoshi)


----------



## Better call Leo

kidsos said:


> To celebrate a new stage in september I got a 240 Hitohira Togashi Stainless clad sujihiki and a new mono vg10 stainless petty mainly for service duty (a bit light, for prep I prefer my Munetoshi)



beautiful! Is 240mm too short for yanagi?


----------



## kidsos

Better call Leo said:


> beautiful! Is 240mm too short for yanagi?


 Depends on what you are doing, if you have room for a longer slicer I would always go with it. I will use this suji in a small kitchen during service mostly so this is a nice size


----------



## kingdingelling

Jean-José Tritz Gyuto


----------



## Manwe

NKD: Fu Rin Ka Zan White #1 210mm gyuto
(TF Nashiji)

Sooo I wanted to try TF, but I was afraid of ordering directly - and in that moment it's became available again on JCK.

I asked Koki for longest one that doesn't have f&f and grind issues. Got images of this one with info, that f&f is "above their average" (I was wondering if that means "not good, but better than their average"). Anyway, I pulled trigger on this one and after two weeks I finally receive it.

I like it very much although I didn't cut anything with it yet, but I'm itching to do so (I need to go shopping for some veggies for testing). F&f is decent at best, but there is no big issues.

It has nice asymetry and best distant tapper I have on my knives. It looks awesome. I was wondering if the handle will look and feel "cheap". Totally not the case.


















I'm off for veggies!


----------



## EM-L

Manwe said:


> NKD: Fu Rin Ka Zan White #1 210mm gyuto
> (TF Nashiji)
> 
> Sooo I wanted to try TF, but I was afraid of ordering directly - and in that moment it's became available again on JCK.
> 
> I asked Koki for longest one that doesn't have f&f and grind issues. Got images of this one with info, that f&f is "above their average" (I was wondering if that means "not good, but better than their average"). Anyway, I pulled trigger on this one and after two weeks I finally receive it.
> 
> I like it very much although I didn't cut anything with it yet, but I'm itching to do so (I need to go shopping for some veggies for testing). F&f is decent at best, but there is no big issues.
> 
> It has nice asymetry and best distant tapper I have on my knives. It looks awesome. I was wandering if the handle will look and feel "cheap". Totally not the case.
> 
> View attachment 130340
> View attachment 130341
> View attachment 130342
> View attachment 130343
> View attachment 130344
> 
> 
> I'm off for veggies!


I ordered one petty from JCK and TF nashi Petty direct from TF with WA handle It was less Wabi sabi on the JCK.


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 said:


> Not exactly a buy... Donation? 3x 165mm petties from @MatusView attachment 110675


Just an update on these, thank you @Matus and @Carl Kotte, I would call these in the state of "a little final cleaning and polish, they are done".


----------



## daddy yo yo

daddy yo yo said:


> Deng (fltr Deng, CCK, Tojiro) is the newest addition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came with a chip in the edge at the heel and a mighty, 2-inch crack on the left blade face near the heel... Dispute ongoing.


Here’s a pic of the crack and chip:






Seller refunded 50% of the purchase price.


----------



## Jville

daddy yo yo said:


> Here’s a pic of the crack and chip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller refunded 50% of the purchase price.


IMO that should be a full refund.


----------



## ian

daddy yo yo said:


> Here’s a pic of the crack and chip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller refunded 50% of the purchase price.



Yowza


----------



## timebard

Yoshikane white#2 240 via @tcmx3

It came in about a week after my new Kipp which is a damn tough act to follow! Still getting to know it but so far I'm liking the extra weight in hand and height in the grind vs. my Yoshi SKD 210, and the finish is much nicer than the hammered version.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Jville said:


> IMO that should be a full refund.


IMO too. But what do you want to do? I had 2 options:
1) accept 50% refund (seller said knife can be used despite those issues; crack is only on one side)
2) send the da*n thing back to China which would cost me even more...


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

daddy yo yo said:


> IMO too. But what do you want to do? I had 2 options:
> 1) accept 50% refund (seller said knife can be used despite those issues; crack is only on one side)
> 2) send the da*n thing back to China which would cost me even more...


Can you dispute through Taobao or AliExpress if that's where you bought it? If you bought it directly, maybe dispute through the credit card bank or Paypal?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Can you dispute through Taobao or AliExpress if that's where you bought it? If you bought it directly, maybe dispute through the credit card bank or Paypal?


That’s the result of the dispute. There is no such thing as PayPal on aliexpress... 

We’re talking about a purchase price of 30€... In the end the thing cost me 15€, I’ll use the f*** out of it and abuse it as much as I can.

As someone on another forum said, the crack would be a great excuse for a finger notch...


----------



## captaincaed

daddy yo yo said:


> That’s the result of the dispute. There is no such thing as PayPal on aliexpress...
> 
> We’re talking about a purchase price of 30€... In the end the thing cost me 15€, I’ll use the f*** out of it and abuse it as much as I can.
> 
> As someone on another forum said, the crack would be a great excuse for a finger notch...


Project piece!
You could make it into a santoku... Or a Serbian shovel knife?


----------



## daddy yo yo

captaincaed said:


> Project piece!
> You could make it into a santoku... Or a Serbian shovel knife?


90mm parer!


----------



## tostadas

daddy yo yo said:


> That’s the result of the dispute. There is no such thing as PayPal on aliexpress...
> 
> We’re talking about a purchase price of 30€... In the end the thing cost me 15€, I’ll use the f*** out of it and abuse it as much as I can.
> 
> As someone on another forum said, the crack would be a great excuse for a finger notch...



Yea, not worth the effort to get back a few more bucks, although definitely warranted. You could definitely play around with some interesting stuff to the choil area. The overall effect on actual edge length is pretty minimal.


----------



## WiriWiri

Got number 1 child his first knife. He‘s 6 now and worryingly far more sensible than ever I can remember being. He asked about cutproof gloves ffs.

Still, he seems to be enjoying his upgrade from peeling duties to cutting things up.


----------



## WiriWiri

Sadly, that knife wasn‘t quite enough to justify free postage from a certain supplier, so i was forced into adding this onto the same order,. A terrible shame that


----------



## BillHanna

It had to be done. It was out of your hands.


----------



## WiriWiri

BillHanna said:


> It had to be done. It was out of your hands.



I entirely agree. You are a good man of impeccable logic it must be said

I also added a saya for my Shibata bunka onto the same order. This was absolutely necessary - we were going camping and I had safely misplaced the nattily-sheathed swiss knife we usually take on our travels. And this black saya had a dayglo orange tassle, clearly making it indispensably visible in a grassy field.


----------



## jtodd

My newest knife is a Marko 52100 workhorse with cocobolo handle. I love this knife! Fit and finish is amazing! Grind is so good!


----------



## danemonji

Bill Burke 210, 52100, ringed gidgee.


----------



## RockyBasel

shaolinjordan said:


> First NKD!! Tanaka ginsan nashiji nakiri with ebony/buffalo horn handle.
> 
> First knife I've ever bought. Did my research (thanks for everyone's posts!), and would've been happy with a Haruzake for half the price, but read so much about Tanaka that I wanted to put a knife to a name. I also wanted one in ginsan (vs stainless-clad aogami 2), since I cut a lot of fruit and veg. Another close contender was Kurosaki R2, but wasn't confident enough to try sharpening R2.
> 
> The finish and handle are both exquisite, didn't have a problem with grip, in contrast to others' reports of treated ebony. Passed the tomato and paper test, but seemed to struggle when chopping into harder fruit and veg without slicing, e.g wedging when chopped into a canteloupe melon with moderate force, yet sliced through it like hot butter. However, I've never used a sharper knife (except maybe a scalpel?) so I have no reference, and therefore have no idea if needs to be sharpened out the box.
> 
> Re stones, already had a KDS 1000 and bought a Suehiro shiramine 6000 (same line as rika), and made a newspaper strop. Not 100% sure yet, but I plan to strop occasiaonlly on the newspaper until I feel it dulling, then will give it a go on the 6000 and see what happens.
> 
> Next steps: I'm usually a one knife guy, and this will replace my Wustoff santoku. I have never actually had a gyuto. I have used this for everything from pork, fresh bread, veg, and even peeling fruit. However now I've descended into this very deep, very dark hole, I would like to buy a shirogami 240mm gyuto at some point. I also plan on buying a 13$ chinese cleaver off Aliexpress just to prove that my $200 purchase was completely unecessary.



Is it Y Tanaka or S Tanaka? I presume the latter.

Love both Tanaka’s btw


----------



## childermass

WiriWiri said:


> Got number 1 child his first knife. He‘s 6 now and worryingly far more sensible than ever I can remember being. He asked about cutproof gloves ffs.
> 
> Still, he seems to be enjoying his upgrade from peeling duties to cutting things up.
> View attachment 130453
> 
> View attachment 130454


Great choice, my 3 1/2 year old daughter loves hers (in pink of course ). I also bought a pair of cutproof gloves for her and she always asks for them when we start cooking.


----------



## Todd762

danemonji said:


> Bill Burke 210, 52100, ringed gidgee.
> View attachment 130517
> View attachment 130519
> View attachment 130520


Gidgee is one of my favorite handle materials. Fantastic looking knife and I’m sure it performs as well as it looks!


----------



## tostadas

childermass said:


> Great choice, my 3 1/2 year old daughter loves hers (in pink of course ). I also bought a pair of cutproof gloves for her and she always asks for them when we start cooking.


Any specific kid-sized cutproof gloves you recommend? Or just generic ones?


----------



## Caleb Cox

I think searching for "child sized cut resistant gloves" automatically gets you investigated for potential child labor violations.


----------



## xxxclx

This iron clad blue 2 watanabe monstrosity 240x57mm, 328g. Feels well balanced for its height and length. Cutting with it feels like using a Chinese cleaver, in a good way.


----------



## captaincaed

danemonji said:


> Bill Burke 210, 52100, ringed gidgee.
> View attachment 130517
> View attachment 130519
> View attachment 130520


His work really is elegant. Throw up a cutting vid! Don't let it be a drawer queen!


----------



## childermass

tostadas said:


> Any specific kid-sized cutproof gloves you recommend? Or just generic ones?


Nothing specific. I have to admit out of laziness I just bought a child sized pair from Amazon. They fit well and are strong enough to protect against accidental mishaps. If one decides to cut through them by purpose they won’t withstand completely though. But as she only uses her knife under supervision and is aware that it’s no toy I‘m not really concerned.


----------



## AT5760

My 7yo took off the very tip of his thumb yesterday with a 135mm petty. Maybe I should get him one of those kid knives, but I'm lazy and it feels like he can just use a real, shorter one instead. @WiriWiri, let us know how that one works out for your kiddo.


----------



## BillHanna

It's his knife now. Seriously though, how did he handle it? Mine has gotten a grease burn, but no cuts yet.


----------



## danemonji

captaincaed said:


> His work really is elegant. Throw up a cutting vid! Don't let it be a drawer queen!


It's already been put to good use in the kitchen. Elegant is the propper word. It has a stiff spine yet it is very thin towards the edge, and that gives it a surgical scalpel feel in the hand. You get a lot of control on each cut and it's one of the best performers so far. Also the 52100 is not that reactive, i've cut onions, ginger, tomatoes and sliced some lemons, yet it is showing very little patina( washing it after each use helps). The handle is quite grippy not sure if it's the wood or it has some varnish coating. The knife is very well balanced and feels more like an extension of the hand and for home use the 210 is just right.
I'm not going to use it as a beater; This is going to be that knife which I will use for special meals cooked for special people when I put passion and soul into the food.


----------



## WiriWiri

[


childermass said:


> Great choice, my 3 1/2 year old daughter loves hers (in pink of course ). I also bought a pair of cutproof gloves for her and she always asks for them when we start cooking.





AT5760 said:


> My 7yo took off the very tip of his thumb yesterday with a 135mm petty. Maybe I should get him one of those kid knives, but I'm lazy and it feels like he can just use a real, shorter one instead. @WiriWiri, let us know how that one works out for your kiddo.



The 6 year old is doing well with his first Tojiro kid’s blade. Pretty sure he could cope with a petty, but there’s definitely something to be said for the generous heel height and rounded edges of the Tojiro - I think the tip would always be the most likely danger when learning. And it’s his too, so it appeals to his possessive nature and love of all things blue. Plus it means I don’t have to feel guilty for making some of my knives so sharp.

He is a surprisingly cautious type, but he‘s been steadily building up confidence with a variety of peeling and kitchen porter duties, so my child labour sous-chef option is beginning to bear fruit. Quite proud to see his little hand forming a crab and tucking the thumb carefully as he improves. I fully intend to take the Japanese traditional approach to apprenticeship, so I’ll keep him on beans and soft fruit cutting duties for another 5 years or so, before moving onto the carrot chopping stage for a decade or more. Hopefully I’ll have him fully up to speed by my dotage, claiming credit for his work until I literally kark it.


----------



## tostadas

WiriWiri said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> The 6 year old is doing well with his first Tojiro kid’s blade. Pretty sure he could cope with a petty, but there’s definitely something to be said for the generous heel height and rounded edges of the Tojiro - I think the tip would always be the most likely danger when learning. And it’s his too, so it appeals to his possessive nature and love of all things blue. Plus it means I don’t have to feel guilty for making some of my knives so sharp.
> 
> He is a surprisingly cautious type, but he‘s been steadily building up confidence with a variety of peeling and kitchen porter duties, so my child labour sous-chef option is beginning to bear fruit. Quite proud to see his little hand forming a crab and tucking the thumb carefully as he improves. I fully intend to take the Japanese traditional approach to apprenticeship, so I’ll keep him on beans and soft fruit cutting duties for another 5 years or so, before moving onto the carrot chopping stage for a decade or more. Hopefully I’ll have him fully up to speed by my dotage, claiming credit for his work until I literally kark it.


How long/tall is the kiddie tojiro? I might have to get one for mine


----------



## WiriWiri

tostadas said:


> How long/tall is the kiddie tojiro? I might have to get one for mine



It‘s a slightly undersized (Sakai?) 120 and about 40mm high, There was also a Gouter kid‘s blade that looked handy



https://image.rakuten.co.jp/dogubunka/cabinet/01993310/03100790/imgrc0076246486.jpg


----------



## M1k3

AT5760 said:


> My 7yo took off the very tip of his thumb yesterday with a 135mm petty. Maybe I should get him one of those kid knives, but I'm lazy and it feels like he can just use a real, shorter one instead. @WiriWiri, let us know how that one works out for your kiddo.


It's your kids knife now. 
#Bitten


----------



## TSF415

AT5760 said:


> My 7yo took off the very tip of his thumb yesterday with a 135mm petty. Maybe I should get him one of those kid knives, but I'm lazy and it feels like he can just use a real, shorter one instead. @WiriWiri, let us know how that one works out for your kiddo.



I take off the tips of my fingers all the time, so I dont think age really plays a factor.


----------



## AT5760

@BillHanna , he did pretty well. We were cutting a bunch of small strawberries, so it was hard for him to get at the berries and still tuck his thumb. Grip wasn’t bad, gravitated toward a hammer type grip, but got more comfortable as he went. I was proud of him when he came back after getting cut to help finish prepping the cobbler that we were making.


----------



## Jovidah

Strawberries is one of the few things I actually cut in-hand and with a paring knife... cutting them on a board seems mighty awkward to me.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Received a new Heiji SS and a Yoshikane SLD today. Heiji grind is definitely WH. Yoshikane grind is just the Yoshi type of nice and thin and good distal taper. BTW, the KKF member discount at Epic Edge is now 5% instead of 10% if anyone isn't aware.

Heiji Dimensions:
250 mm*52 mm
249 gram
Spine thickness 4.5 mm -> 2.9 mm-> 1.6 mm (at handle -> middle -> 1 cm from the tip)

Yoshi:
252 mm*52 mm
202 gram
Spine 4.4 mm -> 1.8 mm -> 0.8 mm







Heiji





Yoshikane


----------



## RockyBasel

Sweet! Two amazing producers.

It’s raining Heiji threads on them right now


----------



## kpham12

Hunter Valley Blades 52100 KU Monosteel by Mert Tansu
258x60 mm
328 g
5-6 mm at handle and above the heel, 2.9 mm at the midpoint, 0.8 mm 1 cm before the tip.

Bought this a few weeks ago, but forgot to post it. @xxxclx , my monstrosity also weighs in at 328 grams 
































My workhorsiest workhorse to date. With generous heel height, it has a wide bevel grind with high shoulders and a gentle convex on both sides with a slight righty bias. There’s an expertly done continuous distal taper from about 5-6 mm out of the handle to a whisper thin tip, but with no flex to the spine.

Took me a few days to get used to it because it’s a bit longer than my normal 240 mm range, but after that, the HVB feels very natural in hand. Absolutely plows through soft product with its weight. The tip flies through onions and the front half is a silent carrot killer. It’s only when you get to super tall carrots, squash and sweet potatoes that you can feel the shoulders when cutting, but food separation is good enough that you slow down, but you don’t get stuck. The fine belt finish is a bit sticky at first, but after a patina sets in, the food release gets better.

The 52100 is heat treated to about 64 HRC and feels a bit glassy/smooth on the stones, but in a clean, crisp way as opposed to being gummy. After extended use, I would rate the edge retention as similar to Blue 2, but with more toughness. After a few days on the original 6000 grit edge, I sharpened it on a SP1k + Kitayama 8000. Aggressive bite, but with plenty of push-cutting refinement. Cut up a couple pounds of mirepoix and then diced up a couple boxes of squishy cherry tomatoes for pasta sauce without trouble. The steel has very low reactivity and is even lower maintenance after the patina stabilizes.

The profile flows very nicely with a flat back third followed by a slow curve until the belly really kicks in up towards the tip. Excellent push/pull cutter that rock chops smoothly. The handle is a single piece of D shaped bocote. Very comfortable and on the long side, I think to balance out what would otherwise be a very blade heavy knife. The extra handle length and drastic distal taper brings the balance back to the “B” of the HVB logo. The spine and choil are almost aggressively rounded and exceedingly comfortable.

Overall, the HVB is a surprisingly nimble workhorse, feeling much lighter than its substantial 328 grams. It has a thick heel with distal taper reminiscent of an old school Sabatier and like a Sabatier, you can use it to break down a butternut squash, brunoise a shallot and then abuse it a hundred other ways and it can take the hits and keep on ticking. Clearly made for high volume prep work, I just wish I had more produce available to cut up.


----------



## Jville

kpham12 said:


> Hunter Valley Blades 52100 KU Monosteel by Mert Tansu
> 258x60 mm
> 328 g
> 5-6 mm at handle and above the heel, 2.9 mm at the midpoint, 0.8 mm 1 cm before the tip.
> 
> Bought this a few weeks ago, but forgot to post it. @xxxclx , my monstrosity also weighs in at 328 grams
> View attachment 130716
> 
> View attachment 130717
> 
> View attachment 130715
> 
> 
> View attachment 130719
> 
> View attachment 130720
> 
> 
> View attachment 130718
> 
> View attachment 130721
> 
> 
> 
> My workhorsiest workhorse to date. With generous heel height, it has a wide bevel grind with high shoulders and a gentle convex on both sides with a slight righty bias. There’s an expertly done continuous distal taper from about 5-6 mm out of the handle to a whisper thin tip, but with no flex to the spine.
> 
> Took me a few days to get used to it because it’s a bit longer than my normal 240 mm range, but after that, the HVB feels very natural in hand. Absolutely plows through soft product with its weight. The tip flies through onions and the front half is a silent carrot killer. It’s only when you get to super tall carrots, squash and sweet potatoes that you can feel the shoulders when cutting, but food separation is good enough that you slow down, but you don’t get stuck. The fine belt finish is a bit sticky at first, but after a patina sets in, the food release gets better.
> 
> The 52100 is heat treated to about 64 HRC and feels a bit glassy/smooth on the stones, but in a clean, crisp way as opposed to being gummy. After extended use, I would rate the edge retention as similar to Blue 2, but with more toughness. After a few days on the original 6000 grit edge, I sharpened it on a SP1k + Kitayama 8000. Aggressive bite, but with plenty of push-cutting refinement. Cut up a couple pounds of mirepoix and then diced up a couple boxes of squishy cherry tomatoes for pasta sauce without trouble. The steel has very low reactivity and is even lower maintenance after the patina stabilizes.
> 
> The profile flows very nicely with a flat back third followed by a slow curve until the belly really kicks in up towards the tip. Excellent push/pull cutter that rock chops smoothly. The handle is a single piece of D shaped bocote. Very comfortable and on the long side, I think to balance out what would otherwise be a very blade heavy knife. The extra handle length and drastic distal taper brings the balance back to the “B” of the HVB logo. The spine and choil are almost aggressively rounded and exceedingly comfortable.
> 
> Overall, the HVB is a surprisingly nimble workhorse, feeling much lighter than its substantial 328 grams. It has a thick heel with distal taper reminiscent of an old school Sabatier and like a Sabatier, you can use it to break down a butternut squash, brunoise a shallot and then abuse it a hundred other ways and it can take the hits and keep on ticking. Clearly made for high volume prep work, I just wish I had more produce available to cut up.



Nice write up, I’m a huge fan of Mert’s work. I have an integral in 52100 en route.


----------



## kpham12

Jville said:


> Nice write up, I’m a huge fan of Mert’s work. I have an integral in 52100 en route.


Thanks, I remember he auctioned off an integral on his IG a few weeks ago that was sooooo nice and if I hadn’t just bought this one, I would’ve sprung for a couple hundred more to place a bid on it. I might have to get a western style rehandle on my HVB in the same style of his Mert’s western handles, they’re so pretty.


----------



## dmourati

New Mert Tansu blade arrived! I messaged him to say that it feels like the blade has some kind of non stick coating on it. Water beads up on it and food just slips away. I'm not used to that but enjoying it so far.

Spicy White steel
Honduran Rosewood Burl/brass/African blackwood handle
Honduran Rosewood Burl saya friction fit


----------



## uniliang

Tsukasa Hinoura River Jump 150mm Petty.

So much work goes into one of these, truly appreciate the craftsmanship.


----------



## Mingooch

Always wanted one of those.


----------



## podzap

Guess which one is new?


----------



## pleue

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Received a new Heiji SS and a Yoshikane SLD today. Heiji grind is definitely WH. Yoshikane grind is just the Yoshi type of nice and thin and good distal taper. BTW, the KKF member discount at Epic Edge is now 5% instead of 10% if anyone isn't aware.
> 
> Heiji Dimensions:
> 250 mm*52 mm
> 249 gram
> Spine thickness 4.5 mm -> 2.9 mm-> 1.6 mm (at handle -> middle -> 1 cm from the tip)
> 
> Yoshi:
> 252 mm*52 mm
> 202 gram
> Spine 4.4 mm -> 1.8 mm -> 0.8 mm
> 
> View attachment 130674
> 
> 
> Heiji
> View attachment 130675
> 
> 
> Yoshikane
> View attachment 130676


Great knives. Were they sold as 240's or 270's?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

pleue said:


> Great knives. Were they sold as 240's or 270's?


Both as 240s.


----------



## mmiinngg

Couldnt resist showing you this beauty 
@HSC /// Knives magnacut bog oak


----------



## Draeden

Finally picked up a Kurosaki with a Western handle. Having used it for 5 or 6 meal preps, it's a solid performer, feeling light and capable for it's size. 

SG2 Western Gyuto

SG2, Irownwood
194g
Blade Length 216 mm
Total Length 346 mm
Blade Height 49.6 mm


----------



## Jville

Little baby shig 180 kasumi gyuto


----------



## PeterL

Migoto Cutlery Ginsan 240mm Gyuto

Height at heel - 53mm
Length heel to tip - 236mm
Weight - 196g















I got this a couple weeks ago and I'm been really impressed with my limited use of it so far. Lee at Migoto was an absolute pleasure and was incredibly helpful answering all of my questions when I was getting it. He has a great selection and I'm sure I'll be picking up another from him soon.


----------



## coffeelover191919

Anryu B2 Honesuki


----------



## jonnachang

Just received my 240 mm TNT Steel Big Boi Gyuto with Bog Oak handle and saya by Joel Black.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

I picked this guy up from a local maker Tim Brown knives in Vancouver, WA. 7.5" hand forged 1084 with afzaelia burl, g Carta and bone handle. Ridiculously thin behind the edge and a pleasure to use. I plan on picking up more from him in the future


----------



## zizirex

got new Takada,

240mm Gyuto Reika White 2










and Munetoshi Butcher from BST:





with the signature heel chop..


----------



## iandustries

zizirex said:


> got new Takada,
> 
> 240mm Gyuto Reika White 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Munetoshi Butcher from BST:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the signature heel chop..



I was considering the 240 Reika. How is it, and have you tried any other knives ground by Takada or Yohei?


----------



## K.Bouldin

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## zizirex

iandustries said:


> I was considering the 240 Reika. How is it, and have you tried any other knives ground by Takada or Yohei?


Yeah this is my second Takada and I still have others OTW. Not too thin overall on the spine but thin enough to call semi-laser. I like the profile so much, similar with my Hinode profile wise. My other Takada was thicker on spine but shorter height almost GyutoHiki profile but very agile.


----------



## iandustries

zizirex said:


> Yeah this is my second Takada and I still have others OTW. Not too thin overall on the spine but thin enough to call semi-laser. I like the profile so much, similar with my Hinode profile wise. My other Takada was thicker on spine but shorter height almost GyutoHiki profile but very agile.



was your other takada the suiboku or HH or something else?


----------



## zizirex

iandustries said:


> was your other takada the suiboku or HH or something else?


HH, I like simple Kasumi over Suiboku finish. Suiboku is just the finish though not a different grind.


----------



## iandustries

zizirex said:


> HH, I like simple Kasumi over Suiboku finish. Suiboku is just the finish though not a different grind.



oh gotcha. didnt realize that that was the main difference between the 2 lines. thanks!


----------



## zizirex

yeah, same as Reika and Hanabi added to the pattern, Suiboku is the extra finish that added since he needs to "flatten", mirror polish and acid etch it.


----------



## PtownPhil

Yu Kurosaki Hap40 210mm. It is thin.


----------



## Benuser

Higonokami blue#2 and brass.


----------



## cawilson6072

Just arrived today from Chef’s Edge. I just unboxed it for the quick photo, but have a batch of Vichyssoise to make up tonight, so it’ll be a nice inaugural task. For those of us in the US, Europe and elsewhere that might not look at Chef’s Edge as a supplier - they’ve been class acts through this purchase and their selection is a bit different than I’ve seen readily available in the States.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

cawilson6072 said:


> Just arrived today from Chef’s Edge. I just unboxed it for the quick photo, but have a batch of Vichyssoise to make up tonight, so it’ll be a nice inaugural task. For those of us in the US, Europe and elsewhere that might not look at Chef’s Edge as a supplier - they’ve been class acts through this purchase and their selection is a bit different than I’ve seen readily available in the States.
> View attachment 131840



That is a good looking knife. Congrats!


----------



## TSF415

It’s been a while since I’ve posted a pic so I figured it would be a good time to show this knife some love. To be honest it wasnt love at first sight but after a few uses it became my main work knife in my rotation.

plus equals parts blue and brown


----------



## Delat

A little off the beaten path - Hatsukokoro 240mm, 190g, AS ironclad with custom handle from RSK. There’s some speculation on who makes these, but most likely produced by Tomoo Matsumura at Tojiro Atelier. Has a bit of a Yoshikane look and feel as Matsumura trained with Kazuomi Yamamoto of Yoshikane.


----------



## Brian Weekley

A few months back I managed to convince fellow KKF member and friend, Checkpure, to part with his TF Denka. It’s a Gyuto measuring 242mm at the edge and 51mm deep at the heel. The core is AS steel hand forged with a stainless cladding and a western style handle. Checkpure performed his sharpening magic and delivered it with a scary sharp edge that’s held from almost daily use over the past couple of months. Here is a few pics of the knife.


















I put the Denka to use today doing up the flat of a brisket. I smoked the brisket piece to 165F on my Green Egg, wrapped it in foil and finished it in my Anova Precision Oven. Slicing chores went to my Denka. Here’s a few more pics.






















For those who think I’ve just been parting with the nice knives in my collection rest assured that there is method in my madness and this wonderful TF is part of that “method”. Stay tuned.


----------



## Mikeadunne

New member of the 180mm petty arsenal…also I’m helpless against the pull of kono hds because they were my first “real” j knives.


----------



## shaolinjordan

RockyBasel said:


> Is it Y Tanaka or S Tanaka? I presume the latter.
> 
> Love both Tanaka’s btw



Shigeki, although there are rumors that brother/cousin Hideyuki makes the ginsan line.


----------



## Jovidah

Benuser said:


> View attachment 131800
> 
> 
> Higonokami blue#2 and brass.


Are they any good in the kitchen as a paring knife? Or completely unsuitable in that role?


----------



## Benuser

Jovidah said:


> Are they any good in the kitchen as a paring knife? Or completely unsuitable in that role?


Unusable. Schoolboys' knife. Bullet- and childrenproof. Good for packages and pencils. Far to thick for any other use. In general, I hesitate about using a folder in the kitchen. If you keep it open there's is no problem, of course. I would rather choose a large carbon Opinel. Or an Opinel Effilé. 


Their stainless 12C27Mod is excellent, as well.


----------



## 4wa1l

Been waiting a while for this one. Watanabe nakiri, white #2 iron-clad. Asked for 195x65 mm and almost spot on. Comes in at a solid 283g. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## Jovidah

Benuser said:


> Unusable. Schoolboys' knife. Bullet- and childrenproof. Good for packages and pencils. Far to thick for any other use. In general, I hesitate about using a folder in the kitchen. If you keep it open there's is no problem, of course. I would rather choose a large carbon Opinel. Or an Opinel Effilé. View attachment 131977
> Their stainless 12C27Mod is excellent, as well.


Yeah I already tried to use my Opinels in the kitchen... I really like them, especially since they're one of the few shorter knives that doesn't come with a skinny anemic handle, but cleaning them was always too much of a pain. I wished they'd just make a non-folding version of their folders, with the same blades and grind... and the same price.


----------



## childermass

Technically not a knife yet but almost there 
Kruška forge 265mm Honyaki


----------



## @ftermath

Delat said:


> A little off the beaten path - Hatsukokoro 240mm, 190g, AS ironclad with custom handle from RSK. There’s some speculation on who makes these, but most likely produced by Tomoo Matsumura at Tojiro Atelier. Has a bit of a Yoshikane look and feel as Matsumura trained with Kazuomi Yamamoto of Yoshikane.
> 
> View attachment 131857
> View attachment 131858
> View attachment 131859


These are great looking knives


----------



## cawilson6072

HumbleHomeCook said:


> That is a good looking knife. Congrats!



Measured the Kisuke Nakiri today and it is a full 175mm on the edge and 192mm tip to handle and weighs in at 175g. It feels heavier than that (pleasantly) and I was a bit surprised (also pleasantly) by the dimensions. It was an allium machine.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Isammythejam - complete with eldpinne.


----------



## Benuser

Amazed by the Fraktur font in the newspaper!


----------



## aaoueee




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Another function over form arrival...






Hinokuni W#1 180mm gyuto.

I got this from Real Sharp Knife. Dustin is currently running a 10% off sale and I actually ordered a Muneishi B#2 180mm gyuto, which with the discount came in at a staggering $90! But in the hustle of success, there was a mix up and I received the Hinokuni. Now, they are very similar in looks and profile and I'd considered this knife but the W#1 kinda scared me due to rust concerns. But, I pledged to do a good bit of experimenting on this journey, and with the knife in hand, I decided, it was fate. Well maybe... That would be up to Dustin as this knife is $20 more and I didn't know if it would mess up his inventory or another order.

I gave him a call, told him I was okay with keeping it or sending it back and in the end we agreed I'd keep it. As always Dustin was top notch.

My original intent was to experiment with the size and profile. I _think_ I'm finding I like flatter profiles and maybe shorter knives. But now I get a new-to-me steel as well.

The handle is sealed (not the tang slot), transitions smoothly to the plastic ferrule, no edges are really sharp and it is pretty darn thin. Sorry no choil shot as they all came out blurry.

Yeah, you can see shear marks at the tang but at this price point, I don't care.











So my Shirogami exploration has begun.

Dustin's sale is still active and I know he just got a new shipment in and put up some more knives with his custom handles.


----------



## PJD

Here's my most recent purchase - a beautiful antique bread knife, made in France sometime in the 1940s. (Is that antique or merely "vintage?" At eighty years old, it's certainly an old one anyway!)

It was made by a small firm called d'Ambloux, probably just a single individual or a family concern, based in Lyon. I haven't been able to discover very much about it, but it slices beautifully and has a very natural, comfortable feel in the hand. I received it a couple of days ago and have given it a good trial run on soft bread, crusty bread, cakes and so on, and it performs very smoothly without any tearing.

I'm a historian by trade, so collecting old knives is my main interest, rather than collecting the best-performing knives for a busy chef. This is a great knife both in terms of historical interest and in the way it performs, and I'm really enjoying using it!

It has a stainless steel blade, which I think makes it quite an early one, given that it is an eighty-year-old knife. 8.5" blade, with a lovely rosewood handle giving it a total length of 13.5".


----------



## Campbell

298x56 in 52100. 327g WH grind. Beautifully executed.


----------



## Campbell




----------



## Campbell

180 Shigefusa gyuto from @swarth. Cleaned up the silver bolster and now it glows. One of the nicest pieces of wenge I have ever seen. Going to leave the patina on for now.


----------



## julestools

Couldn’t resist my first contribution to this thread, as this has turned out to be a very special day. These two beauties BOTH arrived today


----------



## julestools

🗡🗡


----------



## Campbell

220 Mazaki and 235 Evan honyaki from @Gregmega a few weeks back. Both are amazing cutters but there is something about the Maz that has a distinctive bite to it. I think Greg described it as violent, and that's probably as good a description as any.






The patina on the Evan is a uniform deep gray/blue that is hard to capture.


----------



## Kgp

julestools said:


> Couldn’t resist my first contribution to this thread, as this has turned out to be a very special day. These two beauties BOTH arrived today





julestools said:


> 🗡☠☠🗡


Nice! What are they?


----------



## julestools

Kgp said:


> Nice! What are they?



The Nine Aogami 2 Gyuto (via Carbon Knife Co.)
Steel: soft iron clad Aogami 2
Dimensions: 246x53.5mm; 3.8mm at heel
Weight: 183g
Finish: kasumi
Handle: bog oak 
Smith: Robert Trimarchi
Sharpener: Lee Chew

Yanick Ebony Gyuto
Steel: Wrought iron clad 145cr6
Dimensions: 255x57mm
Weight: 233g
Finish: kasumi
Handle: red ebony
Smith: Yanick Puig


----------



## KitchenCommander

210 iron clad K-tip Kochi. Lusted after one of these for a while. Very excited to have it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

KitchenCommander said:


> 210 iron clad K-tip Kochi. Lusted after one of these for a while. Very excited to have it.



Very nice!


----------



## kpham12

Campbell said:


> 298x56 in 52100. 327g WH grind. Beautifully executed.
> 
> View attachment 132199
> View attachment 132200
> View attachment 132201



Look at the asymmetry on that choil shot, absolutely gorgeous 




julestools said:


> Couldn’t resist my first contribution to this thread, as this has turned out to be a very special day. These two beauties BOTH arrived today



So nice. The people demand videos of The9 gyuto in action! The Yanick as well! By the people, I mean mostly me, but probably at least a couple others too


----------



## Pauldoduy

Shibata Takayuki Saber aogami super kurouchi 205mm x 37mm x 4.3mm ~ 160gr, rosewood handle.


----------



## PtownPhil

Pauldoduy said:


> Shibata Takayuki Saber aogami super kurouchi 205mm x 37mm x 4.3mm ~ 160gr, rosewood handle.
> View attachment 132421
> View attachment 132422
> View attachment 132423
> View attachment 132424
> View attachment 132425


Where did you get that?


----------



## Pauldoduy

PtownPhil said:


> Where did you get that?


I got it from a small shop in Osaka, Japan.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 131870
> 
> 
> A few months back I managed to convince fellow KKF member and friend, Checkpure, to part with his TF Denka. It’s a Gyuto measuring 242mm at the edge and 51mm deep at the heel. The core is AS steel hand forged with a stainless cladding and a western style handle. Checkpure performed his sharpening magic and delivered it with a scary sharp edge that’s held from almost daily use over the past couple of months. Here is a few pics of the knife.
> 
> View attachment 131871
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131872
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131873
> 
> 
> I put the Denka to use today doing up the flat of a brisket. I smoked the brisket piece to 165F on my Green Egg, wrapped it in foil and finished it in my Anova Precision Oven. Slicing chores went to my Denka. Here’s a few more pics.
> 
> View attachment 131878
> 
> 
> View attachment 131879
> 
> 
> View attachment 131880
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131881
> 
> 
> For those who think I’ve just been parting with the nice knives in my collection rest assured that there is method in my madness and this wonderful TF is part of that “method”. Stay tuned.



Congrats!

It was a great deal and I had a chance to snap it (even had a PM conversation with Checkpure before it’s sold). I should have bought it and sold my 210 denka. Still regretting.


----------



## Jville

An integral from Mert in 52100 Sab inspired. Right when I picked this one up in hand, instant love. This one gets about as thin as possible in the front 1/3 and still stays pretty stiff. I put it next to a shibata kashima to give reference. The kashima has one of the thinnest tips around and you can see Mert’s is thinner for a greater area. At the very last part of tips they are extremely close. Tansu on top Kashima on bottom. It’s chunky at the heel


----------



## McMan

Little Nontron (France) parer. Hats off for the rounded heel.


----------



## famnor

My first post in the forum outside the "New Member Check-in" tread, so i thought that a post here would be nice! 
This one came in the post today. I wanted to try out a Shigefusa Nakiri so i got this one. I have bought it to use it so i dont mind the smal flaking in the kurouchi.

Shigefusa Nakiri kurouchi 165mm


----------



## Woshigeren

So sick! Where does on get a Shig these days?


----------



## famnor

I guess i was lucky in a Japanese web shop! 
I got it at Zahocho.


----------



## Jville

famnor said:


> I guess i was lucky in a Japanese web shop!
> (is it ok with the mods to mention the name here?)


I know that I’m not a mod, but it is not against any rules and actually encouraged to share where to get them from. In fact, there is a whole thread dedicated to just that.


----------



## Jville

I have had this one chilling in the drawer fir about a month still BNIB. Migoto white #1 240.


----------



## Woshigeren

Yoshikazu Tanaka White #2


----------



## kpham12

Jville said:


> An integral from Mert in 52100 Sab inspired. Right when I picked this one up in hand, instant love. This one gets about as thin as possible in the front 1/3 and still stays pretty stiff. I put it next to a shibata kashima to give reference. The kashima has one of the thinnest tips around and you can see Mert’s is thinner for a greater area. At the very last part of tips they are extremely close. Tansu on top Kashima on bottom. It’s chunky at the heel View attachment 132556
> View attachment 132557
> View attachment 132558
> View attachment 132559
> View attachment 132560


Looks so classy 
How’s the grind, fully asymmetrical convex?


----------



## tostadas

Woshigeren said:


> Yoshikazu Tanaka White #2View attachment 132887
> View attachment 132888
> View attachment 132889


The handle looks nice and big on that one. Is it a Gokujyo?


----------



## Michi

This Rahven Barracuda L Black just arrived:




I've only done a few test cuts so far, so no real opinion yet. But the knife is definitely very sharp and it sits well in my hand. It's also very light: 70 g (2.5 oz).

The knife is less flexible than I expected it to be. It flexes when I bend it deliberately, but not that far, unless I use excessive force. In normal use (unless when cutting something really hard, such as pumpkin), I suspect it'll feel like a knife with a normal stiff blade.


----------



## Sdo

Woshigeren said:


> So sick! Where does on get a Shig these days?











Shigefusa Hocho Kasumi, Santoku, All-purpose Knife | Traditional hocho | Dictum


Shigefusa Hocho Kasumi, Santoku, All-purpose Knife | Traditional hocho | Dictum




www.dictum.com


----------



## Woshigeren

tostadas said:


> The handle looks nice and big on that one. Is it a Gokujyo?


It is!


----------



## Jville

kpham12 said:


> Looks so classy
> How’s the grind, fully asymmetrical convex?


Yeah, I agree it looks classy and feels absolutely wonderful in hand. I am really liking this one. It’s convex grind. The pic might make it look a little more asymmetric than it is. It has a righty bias, but not extremely asymmetric.


----------



## Nedfeister

My first purchase from Sugi Cutlery. I'm a real fan of Jobone's work so it really seemed logical to get something from his new endeavour. Having the ability to select and combine blade and handle at the same time is a real plus for me.

Takeshi Saji Rainbow Damascus 240mm Gyuto wa handle Brazilian Rosewood w/ Buffalo Horn ferrule.

I'd never seen Brazilian Rosewood on a knife handle before so on seeing jobone's creation I snapped it up, I hoped it would pair with the coloured damascus nicely, and I think it does.

I love what jobone is doing at moment especially getting Gaku on board with some custom Sugi TF's! (Hopefully my next purchase ).
@JoBone


----------



## Logan A.

New knife from Isasmedjan! Got this a couple weeks ago and haven’t had a chance to post it.

Custom 300mm sakimaru Sujihiki w/ iron cladding


----------



## Jville

Nedfeister said:


> View attachment 132966
> View attachment 132967
> View attachment 132968
> View attachment 132969
> View attachment 132970
> View attachment 132971
> 
> 
> 
> My first purchase from Sugi Cutlery. I'm a real fan of Jobone's work so it really seemed logical to get something from his new endeavour. Having the ability to select and combine blade and handle at the same time is a real plus for me.
> 
> Takeshi Saji Rainbow Damascus 240mm Gyuto wa handle Brazilian Rosewood w/ Buffalo Horn ferrule.
> 
> I'd never seen Brazilian Rosewood on a knife handle before so on seeing jobone's creation I snapped it up, I hoped it would pair with the coloured damascus nicely, and I think it does.
> 
> I love what jobone is doing at moment especially getting Gaku on board with some custom Sugi TF's! (Hopefully my next purchase ).
> @JoBone


That’s a stunner!!


----------



## childermass

childermass said:


> Technically not a knife yet but almost there
> Kruška forge 265mm Honyaki
> View attachment 132001
> View attachment 132002
> View attachment 132003
> View attachment 132004
> View attachment 132005


Now it’s a knife


----------



## RockyBasel

Nedfeister said:


> View attachment 132966
> View attachment 132967
> View attachment 132968
> View attachment 132969
> View attachment 132970
> View attachment 132971
> 
> 
> 
> My first purchase from Sugi Cutlery. I'm a real fan of Jobone's work so it really seemed logical to get something from his new endeavour. Having the ability to select and combine blade and handle at the same time is a real plus for me.
> 
> Takeshi Saji Rainbow Damascus 240mm Gyuto wa handle Brazilian Rosewood w/ Buffalo Horn ferrule.
> 
> I'd never seen Brazilian Rosewood on a knife handle before so on seeing jobone's creation I snapped it up, I hoped it would pair with the coloured damascus nicely, and I think it does.
> 
> I love what jobone is doing at moment especially getting Gaku on board with some custom Sugi TF's! (Hopefully my next purchase ).
> @JoBone



Wow!! Speechless


----------



## DrEriksson

Steel by Lundbergs 240 k-tip damascus TWR core

Some pics from the pregnancy:


And some pics of the finished knife:


----------



## Mlan

Jiro #215
240mm Wa

Really nice HT, F&F, and profile.


----------



## Mlan

The Nine X Migoto Honesuki
Robs is really one of the best western makers out there. You can really tell he puts a lot of though into every detail in the knifes he makes.


----------



## ian

Damn that looks nice.


----------



## dafox

TFTFTF
or is it,
FTFTFT?
180 maboroshi gyuto,
I got a good one!


----------



## Woshigeren

Smedjaaspen 26c3 Nickel Diffusion Sanmai


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Thank you, thank you & thank you Devin! They are so much more amazing in real life than any pic's can capture ... very much appreciate your time and willingness to make them ... 240mm / Gyutos - 2X bubblewrap damascus + 1X bubblewrap san mai ... Stainless (multiple flavors) ... F&F just 'stupid' ... enough said ...












Can't say enough about working with Hoss - just amazing experience and epic delivery ...


----------



## friz

MontezumaBoy said:


> Thank you, thank you & thank you Devin! They are so much more amazing in real life than any pic's can capture ... very much appreciate your time and willingness to make them ... 240mm / Gyutos - 2X bubblewrap damascus + 1X bubblewrap san mai ... Stainless (multiple flavors) ... F&F just 'stupid' ... enough said ...
> 
> View attachment 133171
> 
> View attachment 133172
> View attachment 133173
> 
> Can't say enough about working with Hoss - just amazing experience and epic delivery ...


Do you mind sharing the choils?


----------



## TSF415

MontezumaBoy said:


> Thank you, thank you & thank you Devin! They are so much more amazing in real life than any pic's can capture ... very much appreciate your time and willingness to make them ... 240mm / Gyutos - 2X bubblewrap damascus + 1X bubblewrap san mai ... Stainless (multiple flavors) ... F&F just 'stupid' ... enough said ...
> 
> View attachment 133171
> 
> View attachment 133172
> View attachment 133173
> 
> Can't say enough about working with Hoss - just amazing experience and epic delivery ...


Congrats!!!!! Those look amazing but we need more pics!


----------



## Lars




----------



## daddy yo yo

Haven’t yet shown it here: ~240 Morihei Hisamoto with custom handle, bought here on BST


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Additional shots ... again special thx to Mr Thomas for being willing to produce such beautiful pieces of functional art and hopefully getting healthier / day-by-day (which is far more important).


















My apologies for the use of my iphone ... doesn't do them justice but I obviously already have a pretty deep rabbit hole so not going that route.


----------



## DrEriksson

It’s been a good knife week. 270 integral gyuto from Fredrik Spåre arrived today.


----------



## YG420

MontezumaBoy said:


> Additional shots ... again special thx to Mr Thomas for being willing to produce such beautiful pieces of functional art and hopefully getting healthier / day-by-day (which is far more important).
> 
> View attachment 133252
> View attachment 133253
> View attachment 133254
> View attachment 133255
> View attachment 133256
> 
> 
> My apologies for the use of my iphone ... doesn't do them justice but I obviously already have a pretty deep rabbit hole so not going that route.



Sick! Always wanted a dammy from Devin! Hopefully he gets back into the swing of things soon!


----------



## Woshigeren

Fuku Knives Aogami Super 180mm


----------



## K.Bouldin

New to me via BST: 
Mazaki 180 Nakiri White#2
Received yesterday afternoon, spent about an hour on the stones leveling/ sharpening the cutting edge & polishing up the bevels. There’s a lil factory grind mark on each side in the same place about 2” up from the heel. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Sorry for the blur, there’s oil on the blade. I’m about to see if I can make her a little more pretty with some makeup while I’m watching the Tour de France…


----------



## MontezumaBoy

What an amazing week ... Devin's & Marko's showed up to live in WA ... who would have thunk ... speechless ... the 225 (bought in 2019) was getting a saya and then a 180 petty & 240 (AEB-L w/ work horse grinds) became available ... thx Mr Tsourkan for such beautiful work ...


----------



## phoka

MontezumaBoy said:


> Additional shots ... again special thx to Mr Thomas for being willing to produce such beautiful pieces of functional art and hopefully getting healthier / day-by-day (which is far more important).
> My apologies for the use of my iphone ... doesn't do them justice but I obviously already have a pretty deep rabbit hole so not going that route.





MontezumaBoy said:


> What an amazing week ... Devin's & Marko's showed up to live in WA ... who would have thunk ... speechless ... the 225 (bought in 2019) was getting a saya and then a 180 petty & 240 (AEB-L w/ work horse grinds) became available ... thx Mr Tsourkan for such beautiful work ...




Stunning work from Devin and Marko! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mike1994

Y. Tanaka x Kyuzo Kiritsuke 

I got into this thread about 3-4 months ago, started somewhere in the middle and scrolled through every page when I had some time to kill. Today I am finally done. Now it’s time to post my latest knife.

I sliced some onions and seared chicken breast for blue patina, cutting feel is very good. Glides very smoothly through onions. I am very happy with the purchase as I had my eyes on this beauty for a long time.

Family shot at the end.


----------



## 0x0x

Mike1994 said:


> Y. Tanaka x Kyuzo Kiritsuke
> 
> I got into this thread about 3-4 months ago, started somewhere in the middle and scrolled through every page when I had some time to kill. Today I am finally done. Now it’s time to post my latest knife.
> 
> I sliced some onions and seared chicken breast for blue patina, cutting feel is very good. Glides very smoothly through onions. I am very happy with the purchase as I had my eyes on this beauty for a long time.
> 
> Family shot at the end.



What's the height on it?


----------



## FishmanDE

Couple new guys over the last month:
300mm Aogami 1 Takada no hamono
Hobart Ironworks 210mm
Alfredsson Soshap 195mm
KNS brand Kamo 240mm


----------



## Mike1994

0x0x said:


> What's the height on it?


It’s the extra height version. 51mm


----------



## kevpenbanc

Dan Prendergast Integral

206x56 mm
260g
W2 core with mild steel cladding
Anglian Bog Oak handle

Feels nice in the hand, not the thinnest knife I've got, nice bit of heft to it.


----------



## ModRQC

Very happy to leave a note about this one:





From KnS Australia, to Canada. Six open days with DHL, only 30$ custom process fees - about equivalent to 7% of the knife's value.

Very well packed and shipped the same day I ordered.






Edit: bought with EOFY21 sale at 10% off. Was already quite keen to pay the full price back when AUD and CAD were about 1:1 but had other priorities; months later that unexpected occasion and a bit favorable exchange were timely. Paid for Paypal conv fees and DHL custom processing and with a few dollars left still.


----------



## @ftermath

ModRQC said:


> Very happy to leave a note about this one:
> View attachment 133674
> 
> 
> From KnS Australia, to Canada. Six open days with DHL, only 30$ custom process fees - about equivalent to 7% of the knife's value.
> 
> Very well packed and shipped the same day I ordered.
> 
> View attachment 133673


Which steel is this?


----------



## ModRQC

This the AS version. They might have missed a clue with the box's color. But blue seems to already be occupied by their SG2 line...


----------



## chiffonodd

New (to me) kono ys-m, traded for on BST with @superworrier (thanks dude!) Got a summer bbq thing coming up tonight, time for a test drive


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chiffonodd said:


> New (to me) kono ys-m, traded for on BST with @superworrier (thanks dude!) Got a summer bbq thing coming up tonight, time for a test drive



That's sexy as hell!


----------



## ModRQC

So it ended with you! Great buy!


----------



## chiffonodd

HumbleHomeCook said:


> That's sexy as hell!





ModRQC said:


> So it ended with you! Great buy!



Thanks gents, the 210 in this series has been calling my name for a while. Stars finally aligned!

Want to add a shoutout for @superworrier on the trade too. Newer member but great comms, fast shipping, knife exactly as described etc. Deal with confidence


----------



## Grit

A peeler from Tobbe i Åre, when I visited the mountains last week, where he has his workshop. Well, actually my wife bought it, so even better for me  

He works in local materials like spruce and reindeer for handles, and Damasteel for the blades. Funny thing is that I got a DM from him when I was up there, asking if I would like to drop by and visit him. We don’t follow each other on IG, so he had seen a pic where I tagged Undersåkers charcuterie (a local charcuterie, really good stuff) when I was cutting some salami with a Raquin that caught his eye. Anyway, his waiting list is about a year long, but they had a peeler for sale at the charcuterie, so we picked it up the day after. Really neat little thing. And he’s a really nice guy too.

First the peeler I bought, then some of his other work from his work shop.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Grit said:


> A peeler from Tobbe i Åre, when I visited the mountains last week, where he has his workshop. Well, actually my wife bought it, so even better for me
> 
> He works in local materials like spruce and reindeer for handles, and Damasteel for the blades. Funny thing is that I got a DM from him when I was up there, asking if I would like to drop by and visit him. We don’t follow each other on IG, so he had seen a pic where I tagged Undersåkers charcuterie (a local charcuterie, really good stuff) when I was cutting some salami with a Raquin that caught his eye. Anyway, his waiting list is about a year long, but they had a peeler for sale at the charcuterie, so we picked it up the day after. Really neat little thing. And he’s a really nice guy too.
> 
> First the peeler I bought, then some of his other work from his work shop.
> 
> View attachment 133846
> 
> View attachment 133845
> 
> View attachment 133844



I see a very similar "oyster shucker" on his work bench to the one I got from him ... beautiful work / great person to work with ... very jealous you were at his shop & amazing little petty your wife picked up for you ... that work bench looks like it has seen some things! Thx for sharing!


----------



## marc4pt0

MontezumaBoy said:


> What an amazing week ... Devin's & Marko's showed up to live in WA ... who would have thunk ... speechless ... the 225 (bought in 2019) was getting a saya and then a 180 petty & 240 (AEB-L w/ work horse grinds) became available ... thx Mr Tsourkan for such beautiful work ...
> 
> View attachment 133353
> View attachment 133354
> View attachment 133355




Digging these. But I'll admit I much prefer his older maker's mark over the new one. It would be pretty dope if he did both, one on either side of the blade.


----------



## marc4pt0

MontezumaBoy said:


> Additional shots ... again special thx to Mr Thomas for being willing to produce such beautiful pieces of functional art and hopefully getting healthier / day-by-day (which is far more important).
> 
> View attachment 133252
> View attachment 133253
> View attachment 133254
> View attachment 133255
> View attachment 133256
> 
> 
> My apologies for the use of my iphone ... doesn't do them justice but I obviously already have a pretty deep rabbit hole so not going that route.




It's so bubbly I'm going to die! 
Always a big fan of bubbles. Firm believer that every day is a good day for bubbles.
And three DT bubbles? Now THAT'S a set to envy


----------



## madmotts

Kohetsu b2 tall 240 - heavy duty, blade fwd with girth. Those with carpal tunnel/tennis elbow be forewarned.

8.08oz, 55.7mm tall 4.2mm at the heel and 2.2 at the mid. The tip isn’t awesome tho. Some cool stuff going on. It’s an interesting low cost option for folks looking for a heavyish carbon stainless clad gyuto. Hello Mazaki lovers.


----------



## daddy yo yo

madmotts said:


> Kohetsu b2 tall 240 - heavy duty, blade fwd with girth. Those with carpal tunnel/tennis elbow be forewarned.
> 
> 8.08oz, 55.7mm tall 4.2mm at the heel and 2.2 at the mid. The tip isn’t awesome tho. Some cool stuff going on. It’s an interesting low cost option for folks looking for a heavyish carbon stainless clad gyuto. Hello Mazaki lovers.
> 
> View attachment 134301
> View attachment 134302
> View attachment 134303


Looks like the cheaper version of a Jiro…


----------



## Robert Lavacca

madmotts said:


> Kohetsu b2 tall 240 - heavy duty, blade fwd with girth. Those with carpal tunnel/tennis elbow be forewarned.
> 
> 8.08oz, 55.7mm tall 4.2mm at the heel and 2.2 at the mid. The tip isn’t awesome tho. Some cool stuff going on. It’s an interesting low cost option for folks looking for a heavyish carbon stainless clad gyuto. Hello Mazaki lovers.
> 
> View attachment 134301
> View attachment 134302
> View attachment 134303


I actually thought about that one. Just because I could use some decent cheaper blades for work that are ss clad. I’m just hesitant with kohetsu. I bought one a couple years ago and it wedged in everything. The tip was horrible.


----------



## chefwp

Mike1994 said:


> Y. Tanaka x Kyuzo Kiritsuke


Hitohira?


----------



## phoka

Robert Lavacca said:


> I actually thought about that one. Just because I could use some decent cheaper blades for work that are ss clad. I’m just hesitant with kohetsu. I bought one a couple years ago and it wedged in everything. The tip was horrible.



Kohetsu is a house brand so they may come from different shops. This one looks like made by Tadafusa, similar to JCK blue moon series.


----------



## DaM0w

madmotts said:


> Kohetsu b2 tall 240 - heavy duty, blade fwd with girth. Those with carpal tunnel/tennis elbow be forewarned.
> 
> 8.08oz, 55.7mm tall 4.2mm at the heel and 2.2 at the mid. The tip isn’t awesome tho. Some cool stuff going on. It’s an interesting low cost option for folks looking for a heavyish carbon stainless clad gyuto. Hello Mazaki lovers.
> 
> View attachment 134301
> View attachment 134302
> View attachment 134303



I too purchased one of these as they seemed quite enticing for the price tag....

Out of the box I was quite please with the performance over all, took a quick edge, didn’t wedge through anything and the F+F wasn’t as horrible as I thought it would be 

So seeing as I liked it overall and had no real qualms with its performance(other then the tip) I did what any sane person would do and put it on the stones for a couple hours and destroyed the factory finish and geometry. These are my results... before and after on the choil, work removing material from the tip, and my ever so crappy synth kasumi. I plan on sanding the edges but I wana put this through a couple shifts first. 

Overall I’d recommend grabbing one of these as something to beat to hell and not feel bad about it


----------



## JayS20

Ordered nearly 1,5 years ago from Breta, who is a Czech hobby knifemaker with an output of like 5-7 knives per year and gets already way too many requests.
Wrote to him asking about my time to come end of of April. He told me he had a project knife for himself which he didn't come by working on it, so asked me if I wanted it. I said sure and thanked him fro his generous offer.

The knife is a differentially hardened 1.2442 monoblade with one block of blue stabilized boxelder burl which I had planned for it.

*EM Knives Honyaki














*

255x56mm
231g
thickness spine: 3,83mm to 0,71mm 1cm before tip
convex


----------



## adrianopedro

Bryan Raquin BK
wrought iron and 145sc


----------



## rstcso

Sakai Takayuki Homura 195mm Kengata


----------



## WiriWiri

Bought a few fingerstones and a koppa from JNS and thought I‘d make it to the free P&P by adding a cheap Mune petty.

That was out of stock, so ended up buying this pretty darn dissimilar and much more expensive Y Tanaka. It was on sale though, so that’s ok, right?


----------



## cawilson6072

I just received a Lefty Ajikiri (120mm) from Shinichi. The transaction was beyond smooth. I asked for the upgraded handle on the standard series - even with that, my first email via the Watanabe site was last on 7/9 and I received the knife on 7/15 with plenty of direct communication with Shinichi by email. I know that there is another thread on some recent QC issues with Watanabe knives, but I do not see any lamination issues (I tried to capture the lamination line on the spine in my photo) or waviness in the grind as discussed on the other thread. OOTB is is arm hair shaving sharp - much to the laughter of my 7 and 3 year old. It is rustic for sure - the choil is actually smoother than the spine, which I plan on sanding a bit later on today. Overall - It was a super positive buying experience and I'm very happy with the quality-for-value balance. Now I just need a fresh mackerel to get some performance impressions.


----------



## WiriWiri

Forgot to mention in the last Tanaka post - and it seems rude not to - that my first direct purchase* from JNS was exemplary. Very fast delivery, well packed and even DHL weren’t a bunch of mercenary no goods on this occasion. Pleasure all round, so thanks @maxim and JNS

*I’ve used a Danish Knife mule in the past, no less. He is about 6ft8 tall and can often be seen, from a considerable distance, sporting a ludicrously luminous orange hat. Neither of these statements is a lie, remarkably


----------



## Mike1994

chefwp said:


> Hitohira?


Yes


----------



## WiriWiri

Ok, so I also bought this Maz on a bit of a whim. It was early, I spotted this new release at a good price and I thought it worth a (greedy, compulsive) punt before they sold out.

Having slight buyer’s regrets - the profile’s actually more similar to my existing Maz than I thought and remarkably I may actually hate the handle on this one more than the older one. It feels pretty nasty in hand and as promising as the grind looks, I’m not willing to invest the time in rehandling really. Or I’d like to, but would blatantly never get round to it

May actually return a knife for the very first time with that in mind. Which is a shame, because the service from Cutting Edge was impeccable as always and I’m sure it’s a vague hassle for them, as accepting as they are with their ‘no quibble‘ returns policy. Thumbs up to them and apologies - they know I’ll be back.


----------



## QCDawg

Bloodroot Dammy suji


----------



## tcmx3

WiriWiri said:


> Ok, so I also bought this Maz on a bit of a whim. It was early, I spotted this new release at a good price and I thought it worth a (greedy, compulsive) punt before they sold out.
> 
> Having slight buyer’s regrets - the profile’s actually more similar to my existing Maz than I thought and remarkably I may actually hate the handle on this one more than the older one. It feels pretty nasty in hand and as promising as the grind looks, I’m not willing to invest the time in rehandling really. Or I’d like to, but would blatantly never get round to it
> 
> May actually return a knife for the very first time with that in mind. Which is a shame, because the service from Cutting Edge was impeccable as always and I’m sure it’s a vague hassle for them, as accepting as they are with their ‘no quibble‘ returns policy. Thumbs up to them and apologies - they know I’ll be back.
> 
> View attachment 134613
> 
> 
> View attachment 134614
> View attachment 134615



the finish on your new one looks pretty nice for a Mazaki though.


----------



## Jovidah

So now the issue is that Mazaki is becoming too consistent in profile?


----------



## chefwp

WiriWiri said:


> May actually return a knife for the very first time with that in mind. Which is a shame, because the service from Cutting Edge was impeccable as always and I’m sure it’s a vague hassle for them, as accepting as they are with their ‘no quibble‘ returns policy. Thumbs up to them and apologies - they know I’ll be back.


I had a very similar situation with a Goko from the Sharp Knife Shop and was similarly impressed with how they handled the return.


----------



## rickbern

Never did this before, this string is the best tool ever for cutting polenta


----------



## esoo

rickbern said:


> Never did this before, this string is the best tool ever for cutting polentaView attachment 134729



Reminds my of what my grandmother used to do: she would cut her cheesecake with dental floss.


----------



## preizzo

rickbern said:


> Never did this before, this string is the best tool ever for cutting polentaView attachment 134729


Indeed yes 
Dad use to do that also


----------



## LewRob80

Finally got a hold of my Edgerton 225 26c3 gyuto for the group buy. All I can say is incredibly impressive. Ootb edge is insanely toothy and aggressive, cutting feel and performance are too notch and the look is exactly what I wanted. Put it through the prep ringer at work and it performed like a champ! Highly recommend


----------



## OldGloryXX

rickbern said:


> Never did this before, this string is the best tool ever for cutting polentaView attachment 134729



Dental floss as well


----------



## OldGloryXX

Ryusen Hamono Blazen Gyuto 180 mm. Love the tip on this Bad Larry!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Got this Toyama damascus today. More beefy than my Watanabe stainless clad blue 2 as the spine is thicker from heel to the middle and the geometry is also a bit more convex.

243 mm*54 mm
237 gram
4.8 mm spine thickness at the handle


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got this Toyama damascus today. More beefy than my Watanabe stainless clad blue 2 as the spine is thicker from heel to the middle and the geometry is also a bit more convex.
> 
> 243 mm*54 mm
> 237 gram
> 4.75 mm spine thickness at the handle
> 
> View attachment 134820
> View attachment 134821


I lightly polished it with finger stone and put on a burnt chestnut handle, with which it’s now 248 gram. Love it.


----------



## BGY_888

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I lightly polished it with finger stone and put on a burnt chestnut handle, with which it’s now 248 gram. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 134830


Beautiful


----------



## Justablacktee

Simon Maillet 235x50 historic wrought iron and 135cr3 (lightly polished on a Mikawa Shiro Nagura)
Burnt oak handle / Ebonised oak saya
WH geometry 4,2 - 2,9 - 2 - 0,9


----------



## Hockey3081

It took a bit of self restraint not to tear the box open immediately…


----------



## Hockey3081

But the wait was worth it…the most recent knife out of the Hazenberg shop.


----------



## Caleb Cox

For the design aesthetic, it's pretty Klingon.


----------



## KO88

Caleb Cox said:


> For the design aesthetic, it's pretty Klingon.


Yes! Thats exactly what I said!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Hockey3081 said:


> But the wait was worth it…the most recent knife out of the Hazenberg shop.
> 
> View attachment 134892


Wow...that's sick.


----------



## Pointless1




----------



## Tapio

Yu Kurosaki Bunka Fujin Super Aogami 16.5cm. 'Fujin translates as the God of Wind in Japanese, and it aptly describes the great looking tsuchime finish that master blade maker Yu Kurosaki has created for his new line of knives.'


----------



## Tapio

Roselli Chef Knife (UHC-steel). The factory bevels didn't unleash the whole capability of the steel so I had to fix that. Now the edge is really keen and I'm looking forward to see how good the edge retention of this steel is.


----------



## madmotts

*Sukenari HAP40 Ktip *
231mm edge length
51mm tall
2.4mm spine most of the way
203.5g

been curious about sukenari & Hap40 for a while and pulled the trigger fm MTC. Call it a *Fat laser* or thin mid weight. Thinner than expected and not much taper. Feels assertive w a slight curve most of the way. Nice surprise that the core steel patina’d. Has that “all business look” but has some getup when you put through it’s paces. Pleasantly surprised and I’d guess it’d be a great pro knife.


----------



## JASinIL2006

Decided it was time to give a cleaver a try… my new CCK 1303. Haven’t cut anything yet, but I’m surprised how light it is.


----------



## @ftermath

Been waiting anxiously for a few weeks for this Ashi Ginga to make its way from Singapore.


----------



## dafox

@ftermath said:


> Been waiting anxiously for a few weeks for this Ashi Ginga to make its way from Singapore. View attachment 135334
> View attachment 135335
> View attachment 135336
> View attachment 135337
> View attachment 135338


Nice handle, what is the material?


----------



## @ftermath

dafox said:


> Nice handle, what is the material?


They did a really nice job on the handle and the fit and finish all around is much nicer than the regular Ashi stainless. Wood is supposed to be the same ebony they use on the honyaki.


----------



## spaceconvoy

I was just going to say, that's one of the nicest pinned bolsters I've seen


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

@ftermath said:


> Been waiting anxiously for a few weeks for this Ashi Ginga to make its way from Singapore. View attachment 135334
> View attachment 135335
> View attachment 135336
> View attachment 135337
> View attachment 135338


Where did you get this if I may ask? The handle is super nice.


----------



## @ftermath

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Where did you get this if I may ask? The handle is super nice.











Razorsharp Pte Ltd


Importer for Fine Artisanal Handmade Japanese Knives, Customed Made Knives by Master Bladesmiths, Lodge Cast Iron Cookware from USA, Yoshikawa Cook-Pal REN Series Iron Cookware from Japan and Kitchen Accessories&amp;amp;amp;#x2F;Bakeware.



www.razorsharp.com.sg





My first time ordering from them. They were very responsive. Shipping takes a while because of Covid but there’s nothing they can do about that.


----------



## friz

@ftermath said:


> Been waiting anxiously for a few weeks for this Ashi Ginga to make its way from Singapore. View attachment 135334
> View attachment 135335
> View attachment 135336
> View attachment 135337
> View attachment 135338


I saw that on IG and thought about getting it but thought that a laser with a heavy handle defeat the purpose of the blade itself. 
Now that I see your pictures I kind of regret not buying it.


----------



## @ftermath

friz said:


> I saw that on IG and thought about getting it but thought that a laser with a heavy handle defeat the purpose of the blade itself.
> Now that I see your pictures I kind of regret not buying it.


The balance point on this version is very close to the standard western handle (right in front of the bolster) if not a few mm forward.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Takamura Uchigumo 210mm gyuto with red urushi lacquer handle and saya (got from the recent Ginza pop-up). A friend in Japan has my eternal gratitude for going to get it.


----------



## Qapla'

@ftermath said:


> Been waiting anxiously for a few weeks for this Ashi Ginga to make its way from Singapore.


Is that a custom knife?


----------



## WiriWiri

I’ve been buying too many nice knives recently, so I’ve unconsciously paid penance by purchasing this beast of a vintage cleaver from a certain auction site on a cheap whim. 1948 Elwell blade, rusty, weighs a ton - quick research suggests it‘s either a butchers or military (?) cleaver. Or possibly something more specialised for rendering open the legendarily tough skulls of troublesome, yappy Yorkshire terriers..

Not entirely sure why I thought I need another project tbh. It’s clearly going to weigh down another drawer for a fair old while. I blame other KKFers for making this kind of restoration work look misleadingly easy


----------



## M1k3

WiriWiri said:


> Or possibly something more specialised for rendering open the legendarily tough skulls of troublesome, yappy Yorkshire terriers..


So that's how the pudding is traditionally made?


----------



## @ftermath

Qapla' said:


> Is that a custom knife?


No. Just a special edition from Ashi.


----------



## zizirex

@ftermath said:


> Been waiting anxiously for a few weeks for this Ashi Ginga to make its way from Singapore. View attachment 135334
> View attachment 135335
> View attachment 135336
> View attachment 135337
> View attachment 135338


I like the coke bottle, if only it comes with a White 2 Version.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Mini cleaver 中華包丁 from Migoto Cutlery 見事 
Approx. 180mm x 80mm (245g)
San-Mai iron clad with Blue 2 core 「青鋼」
Grind is very thin and initial impressions in use are very good!


----------



## zizirex

Mutsumi Hinoura AS 180mm Hakata











After waiting for 3+ years it finally came.


----------



## RockyBasel

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got this Toyama damascus today. More beefy than my Watanabe stainless clad blue 2 as the spine is thicker from heel to the middle and the geometry is also a bit more convex.
> 
> 243 mm*54 mm
> 237 gram
> 4.8 mm spine thickness at the handle
> 
> View attachment 134820
> View attachment 134821


 Love this knife- can get enough of them


----------



## Qapla'

zizirex said:


> Mutsumi Hinoura AS 180mm Hakata
> 
> After waiting for 3+ years it finally came.


What was the cause of that long a wait?


----------



## zizirex

Qapla' said:


> What was the cause of that long a wait?


to be available locally and the maker and steel that I want also with Ebony handle.

There are other vendors who carry Hakata. But Mutsumi one with AS, Kuro Nashiji finish and Ebony handle is pretty hard. Available locally is a huge bonus as well.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Finally got my Marko 180mm petty!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Mikeadunne said:


> Finally got my Marko 180mm petty!
> View attachment 135432


Sweet blade senor ~


----------



## Mikeadunne

MontezumaBoy said:


> Sweet blade senor ~


thank you sir!


----------



## Oshidashi

JASinIL2006 said:


> Decided it was time to give a cleaver a try… my new CCK 1303. Haven’t cut anything yet, but I’m surprised how light it is.
> 
> View attachment 135326
> 
> 
> View attachment 135327


I have one of those, really sharp, stays sharp too, and sturdy. I use it quite often. Enjoy!


----------



## ashy2classy

Kinda excited to see this one when it arrives...


----------



## tostadas

ashy2classy said:


> Kinda excited to see this one when it arrives...



How much $$ does a laseur cleaver run?


----------



## Jville

ashy2classy said:


> Kinda excited to see this one when it arrives...



You lucky !!!


----------



## PeterL

Two new TFs in the last couple months. Got the Sugi/Forty/TF 210 first and then ended up picking up a Denka 210 on BST. 

Did some work rounding the heel and spine of the Denka after it arrived and feels much better in hand now. Both have had work on the blade road/thinning done before I got them. I'm very happy with how both perform even though they feel quite different from each other. One day I might upgrade to a 240 denka but I'm happy for now. The Japanese elm burl on Jobone's handle is absolutely beautiful, pictures don't quite do it justice.

Sugi/Forty/TF:

Length (heel to tip): 216mm
Height at heel: 51mm
Weight: 182g

TF Denka:

Length (heel to tip): 211mm
Height at heel: 50mm
Weight: 222g


----------



## dAtron

Just received this beautiful knife from Migoto today. Very excited to test it in the next coming days.


----------



## chefwp

Two of the newest editions, and a family photo
I've had this Kagakiyo 240 (retailer rounded up from 230 really) gyuto in blue #1 for a few weeks, it is fantastic.





This Takada 180mm nakiri arrived today, loving it so far, it is blue #1 suiboku





the nuclear family:


----------



## iandustries

chefwp said:


> Two of the newest editions, and a family photo
> I've had this Kagakiyo 240 (retailer rounded up from 230 really) gyuto in blue #1 for a few weeks, it is fantastic.
> View attachment 135832
> 
> 
> This Takada 180mm nakiri arrived today, loving it so far, it is blue #1 suiboku
> View attachment 135833
> 
> 
> the nuclear family:
> View attachment 135834



what is that K tip kagekiyo I see?


----------



## chefwp

iandustries said:


> what is that K tip kagekiyo I see?


Kagekiyo Kiritsuke Gyuto 210mm (retailer once again rounding up, really 200), also in blue #1


----------



## Jville

chefwp said:


> Kagekiyo Kiritsuke Gyuto 210mm (retailer once again rounding up, really 200), also in blue #1


A lot of Japanese knives they measure from the neck not the edge. That is why it’s a 240 or 210 but the edge is 230ish or 200ish.


----------



## chefwp

Jville said:


> A lot of Japanese knives they measure from the neck not the edge. That is why it’s a 240 or 210 but the edge is 230ish or 200ish.


The Kagekiyos are my only Japanese knives that don't measure up that way. Either way, not a big deal, I knew it before I bought them.


----------



## Chang

here’s another dump of all the new boys since the last post I made:




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Chang

Continued dump:




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Chang

Plus a couple rehandles and a saya from Graydon:




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## dafox

chefwp said:


> Two of the newest editions, and a family photo
> I've had this Kagakiyo 240 (retailer rounded up from 230 really) gyuto in blue #1 for a few weeks, it is fantastic.
> View attachment 135832
> 
> 
> This Takada 180mm nakiri arrived today, loving it so far, it is blue #1 suiboku
> View attachment 135833
> 
> 
> the nuclear family:
> View attachment 135834


I've looked at those knife magnets before, thinking of getting one for a cleaver, how do you like them?


----------



## chefwp

dafox said:


> I've looked at those knife magnets before, thinking of getting one for a cleaver, how do you like them?


I will probably continue to like them a lot until there is a catastrophic adhesive failure and one of my knives drops... I'm hoping that never happens, I don't actually think it will, the knives really do not weigh that much and the adhesive is good stuff.


----------



## dafox

chefwp said:


> I will probably continue to like them a lot until there is a catastrophic adhesive failure and one of my knives drops... I'm hoping that never happens, I don't actually think it will, the knives really do not weigh that much and the adhesive is good stuff.


Thanks, didnt look that closely, I thought they were affixed with a screw or bolt.


----------



## cooktocut

My most recent purchase… decided to add a Majime knife to the family. Wanted to see if his grinds were as good as he made them out to be, turns out they are.


----------



## McMan

Looks a lot like a Kamon. Even the style of makers marks.


----------



## cooktocut

Yeah, definitely some similarities. I'd take my kamons over it anyday though.


----------



## TSF415

It doesn't remind me too much of a Kamon. I randomly started following his IG and it seems like he's progressed a ton in the last year and his stuff is pretty unique. Not quite willing to pay the price but I'd love to check one out one day.


----------



## cooktocut

Also, Ben stamps his mark in during the forging process, but these are laser engraved.


----------



## cooktocut

Grind and taper are somewhat reminiscent of each other. They both are performance forward, which is nice.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

@Chang , wow that's quite some shopping. Congrats! Reminds me of my wife at Woodbury but even she holds less bags.


----------



## swall101

So completed my haul for now with the arrival of the Nakiri…. Really pleased with the knife block too.


----------



## Todd762

Just got this one yesterday, I wanted to try a santuko. Ringed Gidgee handle.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

swall101 said:


> View attachment 136034
> 
> So completed my haul for now with the arrival of the Nakiri…. Really pleased with the knife block too.


nice grab mate
the rectangle gods bless u


----------



## WiriWiri

Chang said:


> here’s another dump of all the new boys since the last post I made:
> View attachment 135859
> 
> View attachment 135858
> 
> View attachment 135857
> 
> View attachment 135856
> 
> View attachment 135855
> 
> View attachment 135854
> 
> View attachment 135853
> 
> View attachment 135852
> 
> View attachment 135851
> 
> View attachment 135850





Chang said:


> Continued dump:
> View attachment 135863
> 
> View attachment 135862
> 
> View attachment 135861
> 
> View attachment 135860



Blimey, you have been busy

I am particularly enjoying some of the commentary and positive reinforcement you give your blades. You’re like a modern day Dr Doolittle, only you talk happy profanities to fantastic kitchen knives. F yeah!

I like it, but I’m not sure the film rights for this Dolittle reboot will be big box office. Keep ’em coming mind!


----------



## FishmanDE

Edit: Comment removed for not making sense


----------



## kidsos

Sakai Ichimonji Mitsuhide 120mm white #2 ko deba


----------



## esoo

I'd like to call this an impulse buy, but when I
- see the knife on Instagram
- look at the product page
- nearly buy the knife, but decide I need to see it in person
- sleep
- drive to the store the next morning
- test and purchase knife

I think I'm outside of "impulse"


----------



## JimMaple98

Just arrived now, TF Morihei Mab 240 gyuto
Much better fit and finish than the normal Mab I had before, spine and choil have been beveled 


242 x 56mm













TFTFTFTF


----------



## cooktocut

May I present… timascus and walrus tusk, s grind blacked out cleaver. Kamon has outdone himself.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

I went to Dhl today to pick up my Yanick!


----------



## KO88

Bryan honyaki 145sc and Zufanek special GIN.
I'm looking forward to reveal the hamon...


----------



## FishmanDE

Jiro #268 255x60 and a veggie peeler they threw in for some reason…

coming soon to BST…


----------



## Mikeadunne

FishmanDE said:


> Jiro #268 255x60 and a veggie peeler they threw in for some reason…
> 
> coming soon to BST…


the peeler or the knife?


----------



## mc2442

I was curious as well


----------



## FishmanDE

The knife, but we’re pumping brakes on that as I’ve come to discover some small, what look to be, pits on the front right under the kasumi. I have reached out to the dealer and am waiting for a response


----------



## kpham12

Tojiro 225mm VG-10 No.6 Chinese Cleaver/Chucko Bocho

102mm at the heel, 105 mm in the middle, 103 mm at the tip
2mm spine thickness all the way down
496 grams

I seem to be going through a bit of a cleaver phase. I wanted something inexpensive and stainless with good edge retention, and although VG-10 has a bit of a bad rap, it supposedly has better edge retention than other entry level options that are usually some kind of molybdenum/vanadium or INOX stainless and I don’t think that full sized cleavers in a nicer stainless option like R2/SG2 are common.












Out of the box, the Tojiro is ground decently thin, although it still has that kind of chisel grind edge bevel that is common on entry level J-knives and feels a little thick in use. It needs a decent push to get through anything dense and is missing that “fall through food” feeling that you’re looking for with full sized cleavers. Also, it has the worst, most draggiest sandblasted finish I’ve ever encountered. Edge retention was only ok and sharpening took extra effort to raise and remove a burr, all expected from VG-10, although it was not nearly as bad as some of the crap Chinese VG-10 I’ve sharpened for others. I used it for a couple days before taking it to the stones. Removed about a couple grams of steel with some extra focus on the front corner/tip since there’s no taper at all. I reground it from close to a 50/50 grind to more of a right handed asymmetric. It’s kind of hard to tell from the choil shots, but it makes a world of difference when cutting. I also took some sandpaper to smooth out the sandblasted finish where the thinning didn’t reach.





Before





After

Test drove it through 50 lbs of onions, medium dice, on the crappiest plastic boards imaginable. The edge is thin enough to fall through food smoothly or with just a little nudge, while not so thin that it microchips or feels fragile. You can do some forceful chopping and it still holds up well. With a thinner edge and more acute sharpening angle, the VG-10 is easier to sharpen and deburr than originally (still requires a bit more effort than a good carbon steel) and edge retention has improved immensely to about at a level I thought was good. I cut up some tomatoes and apples afterwards and the front third of the cleaver where most of the chopping was done hesitates on the skin a little before piercing it, but is still an acceptable level of sharpness. The rest of the cleaver, which still saw some board contact, remained shaving sharp. The VG-10 doesn’t strop back to easily like with most carbons, but a couple swipes on a MAC black ceramic honing rod brings the entirety of the edge back to shaving sharp.





Overall, the Tojiro cleaver definitely needs a bit of work to shine, but if you can spare the time and effort, it’s an excellent bang for your buck knife.


----------



## moderncooking

Simple27 said:


> Kamon laser just showed up



Is that one of his production knives? Very deep cuts on the "S", nice!


----------



## moderncooking

PeterL said:


> Two new TFs in the last couple months. Got the Sugi/Forty/TF 210 first and then ended up picking up a Denka 210 on BST.
> 
> Did some work rounding the heel and spine of the Denka after it arrived and feels much better in hand now. Both have had work on the blade road/thinning done before I got them. I'm very happy with how both perform even though they feel quite different from each other. One day I might upgrade to a 240 denka but I'm happy for now. The Japanese elm burl on Jobone's handle is absolutely beautiful, pictures don't quite do it justice.
> 
> Sugi/Forty/TF:
> 
> Length (heel to tip): 216mm
> Height at heel: 51mm
> Weight: 182g
> 
> TF Denka:
> 
> Length (heel to tip): 211mm
> Height at heel: 50mm
> Weight: 222g
> 
> View attachment 135595
> View attachment 135596
> View attachment 135592
> View attachment 135598
> View attachment 135599
> View attachment 135637
> View attachment 135600


Nice handle, who made that for you?


----------



## PeterL

moderncooking said:


> Nice handle, who made that for you?


It was done by Jobone at Sugi. He does some beautiful work.


----------



## ian

Chang said:


> here’s another dump of all the new boys since the last post I made:
> View attachment 135859
> 
> View attachment 135858
> 
> View attachment 135857
> 
> View attachment 135856
> 
> View attachment 135855
> 
> View attachment 135854
> 
> View attachment 135853
> 
> View attachment 135852
> 
> View attachment 135851
> 
> View attachment 135850



You are a monster!


----------



## rstcso

Just arrived. Haven't even cleaned the lacquer off the blade. 

Gesshin Kagekiyo 330mm White #1 Kiritsuke Yanagiba


----------



## cooktocut

Stupid thin gold clad gyuto! Cladding is gold copper nickel brass alloy 192mm. Apparently it’s a new secret recipe from Japan, which Oatley has been working on with Takefu. It sure is shiny


----------



## coxhaus

rstcso said:


> Just arrived. Haven't even cleaned the lacquer off the blade.
> 
> Gesshin Kagekiyo 330mm White #1 Kiritsuke Yanagiba
> 
> View attachment 136570



It must be time for sushi. Very nice.


----------



## luuogle

Oatley handle looks great.


----------



## rstcso

coxhaus said:


> It must be time for sushi. Very nice.


It's sashimi tonight. Just for this occasion, we have tuna, salmon, and hamachi from Quality Seafood.


----------



## coxhaus

rstcso said:


> It's sashimi tonight. Just for this occasion, we have tuna, salmon, and hamachi from Quality Seafood.



I have not really made sashimi, just sushi. How do you cut sashimi? Do you cut sashimi chunkier than sushi? I cut sushi to drape over the rice if I can.


----------



## rstcso

I haven't made sushi, so can't compare. Last time I sliced somewhat thin, put a dab of wasabi at one end, folded and dipped lightly in soy sauce. I'll try to remember to check tonight and use my wife's opinion as the final, authoritative answer.


----------



## BillHanna

rstcso said:


> use my wife's opinion as the final, authoritative answer.


amen


----------



## coxhaus

rstcso said:


> I haven't made sushi, so can't compare. Last time I sliced somewhat thin, put a dab of wasabi at one end, folded and dipped lightly in soy sauce. I'll try to remember to check tonight and use my wife's opinion as the final, authoritative answer.



Yea, we put a dab of wasabi on our sushi rice before I drape the fish over the rice. I try to cut my sushi so it drapes over the rice and covers it. That is my favorite way.


----------



## rstcso

For the thickness of the sashimi, the wife has spoken. I said it looked like about 3/16", but she countered with "I'd say it's closer to 1/8". So the answer is closer to 1/8" (but no more than 3/16"). For length, cross grain across the block which is about 3" wide (measured, not someone's opinion).

Here are a few more pictures after cleaning the blade with acetone but before using. Again: Gesshin Kagekiyo 330mm White #1 Kiritsuke Yanagiba


----------



## coxhaus

rstcso said:


> For the thickness of the sashimi, the wife has spoken. I said it looked like about 3/16", but she countered with "I'd say it's closer to 1/8". So the answer is closer to 1/8" (but no more than 3/16"). For length, cross grain across the block which is about 3" wide (measured, not someone's opinion).
> 
> Here are a few more pictures after cleaning the blade with acetone but before using. Again: Gesshin Kagekiyo 330mm White #1 Kiritsuke Yanagiba
> 
> View attachment 136679
> View attachment 136680
> View attachment 136681



I cut my sushi about 1/8 inch thick. I never cut 3/16 thick as I don't think it will drape over the rice. Sounds like we are cutting it the same.

I think I have seen pictures maybe on this site where the sashimi was cut thicker like a 1/4 inch or more. I have no idea what is correct or why you would want it thicker.


PS
I here is a picture of some sushi I cut.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Giovanny Torres said:


> I went to Dhl today to pick up my Yanick!View attachment 136387
> View attachment 136388
> View attachment 136389
> View attachment 136391
> View attachment 136392


This is probably the nicest handle from Yanick I’ve ever seen…


----------



## Pie

Togashi 300mm in white #1 - first yanagiba. Entry level no doubt, but oh man now I get why you would use one of these things for raw fish. It’s pretty sharp ootb and looks damn complex to polish, this one’s staying stock for a long time.

Edit: entry level in terms of the yanagiba I see floating around here. To give credit where credit is due - fit, finish, and performance (as far as I can tell) is excellent. Attention to detail is noticeable.


----------



## shinyunggyun

iandustries said:


> Sakai Kikumori 240mm Blue 1 Damascus by Y Tanaka, wide bevel version.
> 
> - OOTB sharpness was scary sharp, after a few strops on leather it glided through the roots of an onion, the part that typically gives me the most resistence
> - fit and finish is superb. Perhaps because this a more classic brand/ design, the spine was less rounded vs Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo
> - Weight comes in at 173g vs 192 on the Tanaka Kyuzo
> - came with a protective layer of lacquer? Which I removed with an alcohol pad.
> - purchased at strata together with the tanaka kyuzo which I will upload pics shortly


Where did you get this?


----------



## iandustries

shinyunggyun said:


> Where did you get this?



Strata Portland, I think cooks edge has one too with a nice black custom handle.


----------



## Delat

Yu Kurosaki Fujin AS 210mm. Looking forward to trying this guy out over the weekend.


----------



## Delat

Choil shot tip - my iphone refused to hold focus against a dark background, but as soon as I dropped a white paper towel down it snapped into focus. Also I held the phone upside down to align the camera lens with the blade.


----------



## demcav

Chinese chef's knife...
...arrived via DHL this morning from Japan within a week of ordering!

Blade - Stainless-clad AS 
blade 212mm tip to heel x 105mm (spine to middle of edge or 100mm spine to either end of edge)
weight - 317g

Takeda NAS - the smaller of the two sizes available


----------



## cawilson6072

I just picked this up from Bernal Cutlery’s most recent vintage knife batch. The mark on the blade is of a butcher/tanner from Ohio that certainly purchased working knives that fit this description in bulk from Lamson & Goodnow during the late 19th/early 20th century, but cannot say for sure that it is indeed LG. It should be a relatively simple carbon steel based on the age. If anyone has additional thoughts on what this might be or what it might be made of, please share! BTW…I took it for a test drive today through some different fruits with the OOTB edge on it and it was a fun time. I plan to use it as a longer adjunct to my Watanabe Ajikiri for fish breakdown where needed, but I’m sure I’ll find all sorts of uses.


----------



## Sdo

Just showed up today 

Paulo Tuna, the Bladesmith. It is beautiful!

Height at heel : 5.2 Cm
Blade length : 20 Cm

Spine thickness at handle - 2 mm
Spine thickness 1 cm from tip : 0.5mm


----------



## Caleb Cox

Not as beautiful as the name Paulo Tuna.


----------



## shinyunggyun

iandustries said:


> Strata Portland, I think cooks edge has one too with a nice black custom handle.


How do you know that it was made by yoshikazu tanaka? Strata doesn't reveal the blacksmith for their kikumori lines.


----------



## iandustries

shinyunggyun said:


> How do you know that it was made by yoshikazu tanaka? Strata doesn't reveal the blacksmith for their kikumori lines.



Its quite an open secret that Tanaka forges alot of the lines by Kikumori.

Some retailers state this publicly, especially with the new Kikumori lines while others might confirm if you ask nicely in a DM 

Cooks edge has the same wide bevel b1 knife I own with a custom handle:









Yoshikazu Tanaka Blue1 Damascus Gyuto 240mm w/Black Oak Handle


Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife Knife...




thecooksedge.com


----------



## moderncooking

So, every now and then I decide to keep something for myself. This one is from Radiona Breg aka Tomislav Sokač

266mm x 57mm Gyuto integral 1.2562 core at 64 HRC. It’s clad in a 1075, 1.2842, 15n20 Damascus. 

The cladding didn’t come out as planed on this one and so Tomislav and I did a little swap, one of my cheaper Japanese knives for this beautiful piece.


----------



## moderncooking

JayS20 said:


> I'm organizing a PA with a Croatian maker named Tomislav Sokač.
> Brand name: *Radiona Breg*
> Radiona means workshop and breg means hill.
> His logo is a volcano as a reference to the hill and the Greek god of fire and blacksmithing Hephaistos who is said to have his forge under the volcano Mount Etna.
> 
> Got the knife this week
> *The knife:*
> 1.2562 with wrought iron clad from old wagon axle
> handle: bog elm with stainless caps, heirloom fit
> saya: usually does a transport saya from pine which is a bit thick, rustic
> 235mm x 57mm
> 259g
> View attachment 117737
> 
> View attachment 117738
> 
> View attachment 117739
> View attachment 117740
> View attachment 117741
> 
> View attachment 117742



I just got one of his knives today, very nice work indeed. Very underrated maker.

How did the PA go?


----------



## demcav

moderncooking said:


> This one is from Radiona Breg aka Tomislav Sokač.
> 266mm x 57mm Gyuto integral 1.2562 core at 64 HRC. It’s clad in a 1075, 1.2842, 15n20 Damascus.



I really like the profile. Nice subtle dammy pattern; classy handle work and wood, saya too. Enjoy!


----------



## moderncooking

demcav said:


> I really like the profile. Nice subtle dammy pattern; classy handle work and wood, saya too. Enjoy!



I don’t buy many knives for myself these days, but I’m pretty stoked with this one. 

It’s a shame about the cladding, but the rest is very nicely done.

Tomislav is a very friendly guy also.


----------



## moderncooking

demcav said:


> Chinese chef's knife...
> ...arrived via DHL this morning from Japan within a week of ordering!
> 
> Blade - Stainless-clad AS
> blade 212mm tip to heel x 105mm (spine to middle of edge or 100mm spine to either end of edge)
> weight - 317g
> 
> Takeda NAS - the smaller of the two sizes available
> 
> 
> View attachment 136803
> 
> 
> View attachment 136804
> 
> View attachment 136805
> 
> View attachment 136809
> 
> View attachment 136810
> 
> View attachment 136811


 
Nice! That’s very cool. I’ve been trying to get stock of his knives for years.

Great maker, my dad has one of his knives. Raved about it for months.


----------



## crocca86

Kippington work pony 240x56 gyuto


----------



## TSF415

crocca86 said:


> Kippington work pony 240x56 gyuto
> 
> View attachment 137021
> View attachment 137024
> View attachment 137022
> View attachment 137023


Nice. What steel did you get?


----------



## crocca86

TSF415 said:


> Nice. What steel did you get?


I got it in 5200 and I forgot to mention that it got a left handed grind


----------



## M1k3

crocca86 said:


> I got it in 5200 and I forgot to mention that it got a left handed grind


@juice call dibs now in case he sells it.


----------



## JayS20

I just got one of his knives today, very nice work indeed. Very underrated maker.

How did the PA go?
[/QUOTE]

The PA just ended and the knife is sent back to Tomo.
Overall it went well but still some small things he needs to work on.
I also gave him a constructive criticism of mine before it started.
Biggest complain was thickness behind the edge. He took it really well and was really thankful. Already experienced it a little differently since I often times give knifemakers a little feedback.

Overall Tomo is a nice guy and good to work with. He does a lot of things right and will continue to improve.
So anyone looking for an aesthetically pleasing knife with super comfortable handle for a good price, I highly recommend Radiona Breg.


----------



## dAtron

As soon as I saw the white 2 petty from Migoto I had to get it. White 2 forged by Nakagawa and ground by Kawakita.


















Next to the blue 1 by Migoto


----------



## cotedupy

Kippington 235x54mm right-handed laser-ish. Handle from vine wood, brass, winemaking oak, and horn.





















Have just noticed something after looking at @crocca86 's pictures above - our wee parrot has left his feather on different sides of the knife depending on the bias of the grind. Maybe all custom makers do this, and I just haven't noticed before. But a cute touch nonetheless.


----------



## Jovidah

I've noticed German brands tend to print logos etc on the other side of the knife than the Japanese put their kanji.


----------



## cotedupy

Jovidah said:


> I've noticed German brands tend to print logos etc on the other side of the knife than the Japanese put their kanji.



Ah yeah I've seen that with a lot of Westerns too. It really grates on my ocd when lining up knives to take family portraits .

Very nice touch from Jules though I thought to change it depending on left or right handed customers. It's the little things!


----------



## Kippington

cotedupy said:


> Very nice touch from Jules though I thought to change it depending on left or right handed customers. It's the little things!


Yeah it keeps things simple.
It's impossible to keep track of all the knives I've made - This way if something pops up on BST or wherever, I can instantly tell whether it was for a lefty or righty.


----------



## RockyBasel

A package from Australia has arrived, I am looking forward to opening it to see what’s inside


----------



## RockyBasel

This is what it looks like


----------



## RockyBasel

And here is what it looks like….
230 mm
51 mm heel
227 gm
Aogami 1 Honyaki
Handle, Ancient red gum carbon dated at 8000 years. Sassafrass and main handle gidgee

Rob is unbelievably professional and helpful - truly a joy to work with. Provided me with everything I needed, including making me a video for how to take the handle on and off. The most thoughtful, courteous, and professional buying experience I have had in the knife-making world. 

My first knife made by him, and hopefully it won’t be the last


----------



## KO88

New bread scorching knife (60mm) and strop and huge asagi...

Special thanks to @Checkpure ! (if you deal with him deal with *confidence*)


----------



## Pauldoduy

Giovanny Torres said:


> I went to Dhl today to pick up my Yanick!View attachment 136387
> View attachment 136388
> View attachment 136389
> View attachment 136391
> View attachment 136392


I love it!!!


----------



## esoo

RockyBasel said:


> And here is what it looks like….
> 230 mm
> 51 mm heel
> 227 gm
> Aogami 1 Honyaki
> Handle, Ancient red gum carbon dated at 8000 years. Sassafrass and main handle gidgee
> 
> Rob is unbelievably professional and helpful - truly a joy to work with. Provided me with everything I needed, including making me a video for how to take the handle on and off. The most thoughtful, courteous, and professional buying experience I have had in the knife-making world.
> 
> My first knife made by him, and hopefully it won’t be the last
> 
> View attachment 137289
> View attachment 137290
> View attachment 137291
> View attachment 137292
> View attachment 137293
> View attachment 137294



Glad someone here got it. I was trying for it: check the store - not up yet, check the store up - not up yet, check the store - not up yet, have to eat dinner, gone.

One beauty of a blade (and kit). To think the price this was at, versus the Mazaki Honyaki that are currently being listed.


----------



## moderncooking

RockyBasel said:


> And here is what it looks like….
> 230 mm
> 51 mm heel
> 227 gm
> Aogami 1 Honyaki
> Handle, Ancient red gum carbon dated at 8000 years. Sassafrass and main handle gidgee
> 
> Rob is unbelievably professional and helpful - truly a joy to work with. Provided me with everything I needed, including making me a video for how to take the handle on and off. The most thoughtful, courteous, and professional buying experience I have had in the knife-making world.
> 
> My first knife made by him, and hopefully it won’t be the last
> 
> View attachment 137289
> View attachment 137290
> View attachment 137291
> View attachment 137292
> View attachment 137293
> View attachment 137294


Beautiful piece of work. The whole package, the handle is very nice. I want one!


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

Got my hands on an Itsuo Doi Homura Kengata Kiritsuke 195mm but I haven't used it yet. The handle still has the plastic wrap. Not sure if I will use it but definitely a keeper!

I did a paper cut test. The tip and middle of the blade are plenty sharp (6/10) but it's quite dull at the heel (4/10). This is a heavy knife, quite thick spine with a beautiful wide bevel and grind. Most of the time I just put it on my desk while working and stare at it.


----------



## JayS20

esoo said:


> Glad someone here got it. I was trying for it: check the store - not up yet, check the store up - not up yet, check the store - not up yet, have to eat dinner, gone.
> 
> One beauty of a blade (and kit). To think the price this was at, versus the Mazaki Honyaki that are currently being listed.



It tempted me for like 10 minutes before it finally sold, so thank you @RockyBasel 
Beautiful knife and will be curious how you like it


----------



## EShin

Didn’t want to get any more knives at least for a while but…



200mm (187mm blade length) Nakiri from Sakai Morimoto in white 3. Quite a nice KU, grind is good, steel needs to be resharpened more often than others but it gets a sharp edge really fast and easily.

However, this made me realize that I’d prefer it to be quite a lot taller while retaining some of the Nakiri characteristics. All you can find here are full-sized Chinese cleavers, but as it turned out a fantastic guy from Australia has had the same idea, so I ordered a Japanese knife from Australia back to Japan haha.





Migoto mini cleaver in blue 2 forged by Mr. Tanaka and sharpened by Mr. Kawakita. Haven’t been so impressed with a knife in many years. Perfect vegetable cutter. If I could keep only three knives, this would be included.


----------



## RockyBasel

esoo said:


> Glad someone here got it. I was trying for it: check the store - not up yet, check the store up - not up yet, check the store - not up yet, have to eat dinner, gone.
> 
> One beauty of a blade (and kit). To think the price this was at, versus the Mazaki Honyaki that are currently being listed.



I thought I had lost it, rob posted it a few minutes late - thought I had lost it, then scrolled down and there it was, staring at me

And look at the kit that came with it, plus videos Rob sent on IG on how to take the handle on and off. It was a great experience. Not easy find a blue 1 Honyaki outside of Japan these days


----------



## RockyBasel

JayS20 said:


> It tempted me for like 10 minutes before it finally sold, so thank you @RockyBasel
> Beautiful knife and will be curious how you like it


If you were a bit closer to Basel - you can try it for your self


----------



## RockyBasel

moderncooking said:


> Beautiful piece of work. The whole package, the handle is very nice. I want one!


Thanks - my first knife by the nine. Can’t wait to use it!

Also, thanks to @preizzo and @nakiriknaifuwaifu for recommending Rob’s knives


----------



## esoo

RockyBasel said:


> I thought I had lost it, rob posted it a few minutes late - thought I had lost it, then scrolled down and there it was, staring at me
> 
> And look at the kit that came with it, plus videos Rob sent on IG on how to take the handle on and off. It was a great experience. Not easy find a blue 1 Honyaki outside of Japan these days



Yeah, I thought the whole package would be fantastic. Blue 1 honyaki with the rest for that price was just fantastic. You were blessed getting it.


----------



## rstcso

Under the category of "It's new to me" (thank you @Elliot).

210mm Keijiro Doi Funayuki (some might call it a Miroshi Deba)


----------



## iandustries

looks sweet. benefits of using a single bevel gyuto ?



rstcso said:


> Under the category of "It's new to me" (thank you Elliot).
> 
> 210mm Keijiro Doi Funayuki (some might call it a Miroshi Deba)
> 
> View attachment 137461
> View attachment 137462
> View attachment 137463
> View attachment 137464
> View attachment 137465
> View attachment 137466


----------



## rstcso

iandustries said:


> looks sweet. benefits of using a single bevel gyuto ?


To me, it's more of a light-duty Deba as opposed to a gyuto, although my understanding is they are relatively good all-around knives. More to *my *point, it looks good and I wanted a Keijiro Doi.


----------



## spaceconvoy

iandustries said:


> looks sweet. benefits of using a single bevel gyuto ?


50% fewer bevels to manage 

Really just wanted to say that kanji is


----------



## MowgFace

Are there any benefits to having a single bevel Gyuto? I am unaware of any.


----------



## tcmx3

a funayuki, even a big one, is not a single bevel gyuto.


----------



## Qapla'

tcmx3 said:


> a funayuki, even a big one, is not a single bevel gyuto.


I suspect the opposite; that "single-bevel gyuto"s, "single-bevel santoku/bunka"s, along with things like banno-bocho's, etc. are likely all variant forms of funayuki and were likely never intended to be used as western knives.


----------



## nyc

Razorsharp in Singapore had some single bevel gyutos. Not sure if they were one-offs. The link to it: Single Bevel Gyuto


----------



## tag98

Travelling this week and stopped into the calgary knifewear location and grabbed this moritaka honesuke with their exclusive ishime finih


----------



## MowgFace

Newest to the board:

Gesshin Heiji 240 SS and Heiji 240 Carbon from bst.






Gesshin Heiji:
249x50














Heiji Carbon:
246x47





(Hope the original owner doesn’t mind me posting their photo. Realized I didn’t have any)


----------



## uniliang

Yu Kurosaki Shizuku Sakimaru Sujihiki 360mm


----------



## riba

uniliang said:


> Yu Kurosaki Shizuku Sakimaru Sujihiki 360mm
> 
> View attachment 137689
> View attachment 137690
> View attachment 137691
> View attachment 137692
> View attachment 137693
> View attachment 137694


I can soooo picture this. A fantastic roast, carving at the table. Damn


----------



## rstcso

riba said:


> I can soooo picture this. A fantastic roast, carving at the table. Damn


A fantastic roast with John Belushi carving at the table.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Kemadi stainless clad


----------



## mack

Had to add a smaller (145x42x2,5mm) and a bigger knife (243x55x4mm) to my avatar 
Simon Herde is 17 or 18 now and one of the best knife maker I know. Fantastic work, perfect F&F, profile and convexity!











Mack.


----------



## Heckel7302

uniliang said:


> Yu Kurosaki Shizuku Sakimaru Sujihiki 360mm
> 
> View attachment 137689
> View attachment 137690
> View attachment 137691
> View attachment 137692
> View attachment 137693
> View attachment 137694


Saw one of these at MTC last month (w/o a handle). It’s outrageous! Congrats. Beautiful piece.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Has been missing the feeling of Yoshikane SKD so I bought this 210 k-tip SKD from the Epic Edge. Installed a Heiji burnt chestnut handle. This knife is screamingly thin behind the edge. The choil’s shot doesn’t do its justice as the heel is the thickest part. It’s thinner bte than the K&S SKD I sold last year and the black dammy SLD.

Measurements:
213 mm*51 mm
156 gram (151g with ho wood handle)
3.9 mm spine thickness at the handle, 3.6 above the heel, 1.8 in the middle, 0.6 mm at 1 cm from the tip
Thickness of the blade above the edge (excluding the first inch from tip and the first inch from the heel):
Right above the edge: 0.05 - 0.07 mm
At 5 mm above the edge: 0.4 - 0.47 mm
At 10 mm above the edge: 0.8 - 0.92 mm






With its big brother


----------



## zizirex

New Kikuchiyo Ren Blue 2


----------



## HalfBloodHobbit

Got a little Honyaki Delivery this week, they just need new shoes.

300mm Ikeda White #1 Honyaki
245mm Togashi Blue #1 Honyaki


----------



## RockyBasel

HalfBloodHobbit said:


> Got a little Honyaki Delivery this week, they just need new shoes.
> 
> 300mm Ikeda White #1 Honyaki
> 245mm Togashi Blue #1 Honyaki


Wow! Absolutely stunning objects. I am scratching my head to figure out which one I like better

How did you score that blue 1 Togashi? That’s a rare. It’s. Congrats on both of these knives. I did not know Ikeda made a 300 mm Gyuto - in the pic, it looks like a Gyuto, maybe I am mistaken Who was the sharpener on the Togashi btw?


----------



## Jville

zizirex said:


> New Kikuchiyo Ren Blue 2
> 
> View attachment 138117


I’ve seen these but haven’t heard much about them what do you think? Any details?


----------



## zizirex

Jville said:


> I’ve seen these but haven’t heard much about them what do you think? Any details?


This one is better than White 2 that I got before. It’s better if you check it out in person. Mine is good for the price, maybe almost as good as the Kyuzo one performance wise.


----------



## McMan

Giovanny Torres said:


> Kemadi stainless clad View attachment 137904


That's a looker! Do you know what the handle wood is?


----------



## HalfBloodHobbit

RockyBasel said:


> Wow! Absolutely stunning objects. I am scratching my head to figure out which one I like better
> 
> How did you score that blue 1 Togashi? That’s a rare. It’s. Congrats on both of these knives. I did not know Ikeda made a 300 mm Gyuto - in the pic, it looks like a Gyuto, maybe I am mistaken Who was the sharpener on the Togashi btw?



The Togashi was a custom profile order from Sakai Takayuki courtesy of Knives abs Stones, taller heel height and flatter profile than Togashi’s normal fine work. The Ikeda was a special order as well, and yes it is a Gyuto. Not sure who the sharpener is on the Togashi, but as far as I know all the honyakis are finished in house.


----------



## aaoueee




----------



## Giovanny Torres

McMan said:


> That's a looker! Do you know what the handle wood is?


Is nicer in person as my phone picture is not the best quality, Handle is olive wood.


----------



## M1k3

aaoueee said:


> View attachment 138163


New batch of Mazaki's?


----------



## Jovidah

Looks like a Kamon to me?


----------



## aaoueee

M1k3 said:


> New batch of Mazaki's?



It's a Kamon.


----------



## Bodine

FM 240 White number one, joining his baby brother FM blue number 1 210
Thanks to a kind forum 



member


----------



## jonnachang

Here’s my 235 mm TWR aka 1.2513 steel with wrought cladding and Bog Oak handle and saya that arrived today from Jonas at Isasmedjan. She’s a beauty!❤


----------



## tostadas

Watanabe 240 SS clad. Specs on this one look solid 55mm height, 4mm spine at handle to 2mm midway, 215g.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tostadas said:


> Watanabe 240 SS clad. Specs on this one look solid 55mm height, 4mm spine at handle to 2mm midway, 215g.
> View attachment 138292


Looks like these knives (SS clad or dammy) are getting heavier which is great.


----------



## drsmp

Halcyon Forge wrought iron clad with ironwood handle


----------



## heldentenor

Should have this pretty soon. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RockyBasel

heldentenor said:


> Should have this pretty soon.
> 
> View attachment 138329


What is it? Sakai kikumori? Looks like a Kaiju


----------



## RockyBasel

tostadas said:


> Watanabe 240 SS clad. Specs on this one look solid 55mm height, 4mm spine at handle to 2mm midway, 215g.
> View attachment 138292


This looks identical to the Toyama SS clad from JNS. Weight is where it should be


----------



## iandustries

Togashi W1 Stainless clad?



heldentenor said:


> Should have this pretty soon.
> 
> View attachment 138329


----------



## heldentenor

RockyBasel said:


> What is it? Sakai kikumori? Looks like a Kaiju



Nailed it. Custom Y. Tanaka in B1 from Sakai Kikumori with a taller (58mm) heel.


----------



## HalfBloodHobbit

heldentenor said:


> Nailed it. Custom Y. Tanaka in B1 from Sakai Kikumori with a taller (58mm) heel.



daaaang can I ask how and where you ordered it from? This is right up my alley


----------



## heldentenor

HalfBloodHobbit said:


> daaaang can I ask how and where you ordered it from? This is right up my alley



I did this with Evan at Strata Cutlery. He was great to work with and clearly enjoys the process of making customs.


----------



## tostadas

aboynamedsuita said:


> Mini cleaver 中華包丁 from Migoto Cutlery 見事
> Approx. 180mm x 80mm (245g)
> San-Mai iron clad with Blue 2 core 「青鋼」
> Grind is very thin and initial impressions in use are very good!
> View attachment 135425
> View attachment 135423
> View attachment 135424


Is there much distal taper on the spine, or is it pretty constant all the way through?


----------



## shinyunggyun

heldentenor said:


> Should have this pretty soon.
> 
> View attachment 138329


Looks too much like the migoto blue #1. Lol


----------



## RevJoe

Newest member of my kitchen. I missed out on this knife on bst but she came back around to me. Thanks. 

Mazaki 300mm suji W2. 











My knife journey started with wanting a suji. Now I just need 2 or 3 more knifes to round it out my kitchen. 210 gyuto, 150 petty and a 150 santuko.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Newest bst acquisition. Kono fm white #2 300mm yanagiba. This is the first time I've gotten a knife and not immediately cut something with it, it's so damn nice. Now I just gotta coerce clients into putting fish on menus.





Obligatory funhouse mirror pic...


----------



## EricEricEric

His finish and damascus work is really amazing, there’s something about it, it’s so well finished but still a very organic kind of natural feel to it I don’t know how to explain it

I see a lot of people buying his knives, they’re incredibly popular and it’s easy to see why right here



moderncooking said:


> So, every now and then I decide to keep something for myself. This one is from Radiona Breg aka Tomislav Sokač
> 
> 266mm x 57mm Gyuto integral 1.2562 core at 64 HRC. It’s clad in a 1075, 1.2842, 15n20 Damascus.
> 
> The cladding didn’t come out as planed on this one and so Tomislav and I did a little swap, one of my cheaper Japanese knives for this beautiful piece.
> 
> View attachment 136963
> 
> View attachment 136964
> 
> View attachment 136965
> 
> View attachment 136966


----------



## preizzo

RevJoe said:


> Newest member of my kitchen. I missed out on this knife on bst but she came back around to me. Thanks.
> 
> Mazaki 300mm suji W2.
> View attachment 138636
> View attachment 138637
> View attachment 138638
> 
> 
> My knife journey started with wanting a suji. Now I just need 2 or 3 more knifes to round it out my kitchen. 210 gyuto, 150 petty and a 150 santuko.


Wow ,can be that this was mine previously?it look great


----------



## coxhaus

I bought this Wusthof off eBay. I have a Wusthof Classic 8-inch which I don't really care for. My theory is I like my Henckels 4star chefs' knives are better because they are longer so I bought a Wusthof chefs10.25-inch chef's knife.

The Wusthof was kind of sharp. So, I started with only fine belts and then stropped it. The problem right now is where the blade curves is still rough as it requires more pressure to cut an onion in that spot on the knife than I like. I need to drop down to a lower belt to fix the curve. I like the feel of the knife.


----------



## RevJoe

preizzo said:


> Wow ,can be that this was mine previously?it look great


No idea. But it was the one @gogogo545 listed on bst June 30, 2021.


----------



## rstcso

Migoto White #1 Gyuto 270mm


----------



## RockyBasel

rstcso said:


> Migoto White #1 Gyuto 270mm
> 
> View attachment 138765
> View attachment 138766
> View attachment 138767


That is some choil shot!


----------



## gogogo545

RevJoe said:


> No idea. But it was the one @gogogo545 listed on bst June 30, 2021.


 I bought it from @preizzo


----------



## heldentenor

shinyunggyun said:


> Looks too much like the migoto blue #1. Lol



Except that the dimensions are entirely different?


----------



## ragz

Picked up a few more bazes over the last few months. Im obsessed. Best preforming gyuto I've ever used. Killer geometry. A really fun edge to the blade. Gets close to that white steel sharpness feel, but much more durable. Sharpening what really sealed the deal for me though. When I went put that bevel to the stone and saw the results afterwords... It was perfect, with no effort. The thoughtfulness for the end user, and how the knife will change over time, and how he accounts for that... ugh. so happy. I will gobble up more.


----------



## moderncooking

EricEricEric said:


> His finish and damascus work is really amazing, there’s something about it, it’s so well finished but still a very organic kind of natural feel to it I don’t know how to explain it
> 
> I see a lot of people buying his knives, they’re incredibly popular and it’s easy to see why right here




Hey Eric,

A few weeks in now, still very, very happy with my Radiona Breg Gyuto. He does some very nice work. I actually contacted Tomislav after being told by Benjamin Kamon that his work was something special.

Totally agree!

Best,
Peter


----------



## aaoueee

New Fredrik Spare immediately improving my Monday!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Mathias Ekman gyuto. 246 mm*56.5 mm. RWL34 steel. 200 gram. Balanced at 3 cm ahead of the heel. Spine thickness is 2.6 mm. Did a quick test on carrots. Cuts pretty well and the food release is surprisingly good.


----------



## rstcso

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Mathias Ekman gyuto. 246 mm*56.5 mm. RWL34 steel. 200 gram. Balanced at 3 cm ahead of the heel. Spine thickness is 2.6 mm. Did a quick test on carrots. Cuts pretty well and the food release is surprisingly good.


Gorgeous knife and saya. Congratulations.


----------



## outofgamut

aaoueee said:


> View attachment 139113
> 
> 
> New Fredrik Spare immediately improving my Monday!


I've got one of his knives that looks very similar (the middle one). Terrific value for money, excellent craftsmanship. The moment I got it I asked to be put back on his waiting list.


----------



## BillHanna

At first. AT FIRST. I thought those were all your knives.


outofgamut said:


> I've got one of his knives that looks very similar (the middle one). Terrific value for money, excellent craftsmanship. The moment I got it I asked to be put back on his waiting list.
> View attachment 139134


----------



## aaoueee

outofgamut said:


> I've got one of his knives that looks very similar (the middle one). Terrific value for money, excellent craftsmanship. The moment I got it I asked to be put back on his waiting list.
> View attachment 139134


I'm gearing up to place another order in the near future as well! His solid Damascus work is amazing, and I agree that the value-to-cost ratio is hard to beat. Really fun knife to use as well -- I'm prepping dinner with it currently.


----------



## mc2442

I just shot Fredrik an email to get a knife. I like the posted pics enough to be curious, and the value is definitely there if I like it. Went carbon, his choice on the actual steel, not damascus.


----------



## outofgamut

mc2442 said:


> I just shot Fredrik an email to get a knife. I like the posted pics enough to be curious, and the value is definitely there if I like it. Went carbon, his choice on the actual steel, not damascus.


That’s what I’m thinking about for my next order as well. I’ve recently started to take a liking to 270s so may be looking in that direction. I think my spot should be coming up next month.


----------



## mc2442

I asked about the wait time but have no clue what to expect. As a home cook I definitely go under the 270mm. I have one 270mm, but rarely used, do have a 240mm and 270mm suji but gyutos normally 240mm or less


----------



## aboynamedsuita

tostadas said:


> Is there much distal taper on the spine, or is it pretty constant all the way through?


It tapers, I don’t have my callipers handy though and have been busy


----------



## daddy yo yo

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Mathias Ekman gyuto. 246 mm*56.5 mm. RWL34 steel. 200 gram. Balanced at 3 cm ahead of the heel. Spine thickness is 2.6 mm. Did a quick test on carrots. Cuts pretty well and the food release is surprisingly good.
> 
> View attachment 139123
> View attachment 139124
> View attachment 139125
> View attachment 139126


Take good care of the knife and especially its tip! It's as thin as aluminium foil!!! Ask me how I know...


----------



## tchan001

Waiting for my Mathias Ekman. Meanwhile got a Manaka ENN today.







More pictures and info Just a few good friends of tchan001


----------



## preizzo

outofgamut said:


> I've got one of his knives that looks very similar (the middle one). Terrific value for money, excellent craftsmanship. The moment I got it I asked to be put back on his waiting list.
> View attachment 139134


The integral is mine


----------



## Rainman890

I've got two that should be finished this month, waiting for them to show up on IG... But this thread (and BST) makes me want more... I didn't get a damascus, and they are pretty...


----------



## cooktocut

My first Straub… wowzers. Definitely a contender for my favorite feeling cutter


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> Waiting for my Mathias Ekman. Meanwhile got a Manaka ENN today.
> View attachment 139157
> View attachment 139158
> 
> More pictures and info Just a few good friends of tchan001


Wow, I never thought I would see this beauty - you are one of the few to land this - it took him about a year to create this


----------



## RockyBasel

This one came in today…one and only
59x271
280 gm
Blue damascus


----------



## Kgp

RockyBasel said:


> This one came in today…one and only
> 59x271
> 280 gm
> Blue damascus
> View attachment 139300
> View attachment 139301
> View attachment 139302


Nice! What is it?


----------



## timebard

TX 230 came in today!


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Mathias Ekman gyuto. 246 mm*56.5 mm. RWL34 steel. 200 gram. Balanced at 3 cm ahead of the heel. Spine thickness is 2.6 mm. Did a quick test on carrots. Cuts pretty well and the food release is surprisingly good.
> 
> View attachment 139123
> View attachment 139124
> View attachment 139125
> View attachment 139126



This is why I like following this thread. Always new blacksmiths to be discovered.


----------



## RockyBasel

Kgp said:


> Nice! What is it?



Toyama Noborikoi - one of my favorite cutters, keeps and edge for the longest time


----------



## Gruenburger




----------



## RockyBasel

Got this petty and Gyuto direct 
Gyuto: 270x52, 260 gm SKD 12
Petty - 161mm 101 gm SKD12

I was pretty stoked to get the origami swans inside the package as well.
Really good deal for the quality of knives

They were great to deal with and excellent communications after my 4th or 5th email - so a few months - persistence pays


----------



## JimMaple98

I saw @Brian Weekley recommend Newham knives a while ago and checked him out, turned out he is also in Aus and not too far away from me. 
this is his 52100 240 gyuto I just received today! 



















it has to be the most comfortable knife I have ever received OOTB, practically flawless fit and finish. The handle is hands down the most comfortable I have, it’s hard to describe really!

my first taste of 52100 steel, I look forward to giving it the full rounds.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

JimMaple98 said:


> I saw @Brian Weekley recommend Newham knives a while ago and checked him out, turned out he is also in Aus and not too far away from me.
> this is his 52100 240 gyuto I just received today!
> View attachment 139489
> View attachment 139490
> View attachment 139491
> View attachment 139486
> View attachment 139487
> View attachment 139488
> 
> it has to be the most comfortable knife I have ever received OOTB, practically flawless fit and finish. The handle is hands down the most comfortable I have, it’s hard to describe really!
> 
> my first taste of 52100 steel, I look forward to giving it the full rounds.



Good for you!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Was I right? …. Best f&f in the business!!!


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

JimMaple98 said:


> I saw @Brian Weekley recommend Newham knives a while ago and checked him out, turned out he is also in Aus and not too far away from me.
> this is his 52100 240 gyuto I just received today!
> View attachment 139489
> View attachment 139490
> View attachment 139491
> View attachment 139486
> View attachment 139487
> View attachment 139488
> 
> it has to be the most comfortable knife I have ever received OOTB, practically flawless fit and finish. The handle is hands down the most comfortable I have, it’s hard to describe really!
> 
> my first taste of 52100 steel, I look forward to giving it the full rounds.



Oh that’s the first I’ve heard of them but quite sexy. On the wish list it goes!


----------



## FishmanDE

heldentenor said:


> I did this with Evan at Strata Cutlery. He was great to work with and clearly enjoys the process of making customs.



This is very dangerous information lol


----------



## RockyBasel

FishmanDE said:


> This is very dangerous information lol


True dat


----------



## javi_rome

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I lightly polished it with finger stone and put on a burnt chestnut handle, with which it’s now 248 gram. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 134830



Beautiful blade. Would you happen to know any big difference with the dammy and stainless cladded Toyamas? Interested in getting one but wanted to know what the differences are. Thank you


----------



## tostadas

javi_rome said:


> Beautiful blade. Would you happen to know any big difference with the dammy and stainless cladded Toyamas? Interested in getting one but wanted to know what the differences are. Thank you


Based on recent specs, it seems that the dammy are more on the workhorse side, and the stainless clad are thinner. The 240 stainless clad one (watanabe) I recently got was 215g.


----------



## RockyBasel

tostadas said:


> Based on recent specs, it seems that the dammy are more on the workhorse side, and the stainless clad are thinner. The 240 stainless clad one (watanabe) I recently got was 215g.


I think he is also making the dammy thinner - my 240 dammy is 215 gm as well - will double check this weekend, but am pretty sure. There is a big price difference for sure


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

javi_rome said:


> Beautiful blade. Would you happen to know any big difference with the dammy and stainless cladded Toyamas? Interested in getting one but wanted to know what the differences are. Thank you


My dammy is 30 gram heavier than my SS-clad with the same ho handle. The dammy is a little thicker on the spine from heel to the middle and has a little more convexity as well. The height and length are almost identical though.


----------



## sansho

RockyBasel said:


> Got this petty and Gyuto direct
> Gyuto: 270x52, 260 gm SKD 12
> Petty - 161mm 101 gm SKD12
> 
> I was pretty stoked to get the origami swans inside the package as well.
> Really good deal for the quality of knives
> 
> They were great to deal with and excellent communications after my 4th or 5th email - so a few months - persistence pays



nice. who makes those?


----------



## RockyBasel

sansho said:


> nice. who makes those?


Nakaya Heiji is the maker


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Haburn Bunka - another beautiful piece from da CF master ...

Blade - 210 mm, stainless san mai w/ 52100 core (dark etch)
Handle - one of a kind CF (Ian calls it "marbled" / I call it "CF Burl" ... you decide) / inlaid with green mammoth (veggie prep after all) with ss ferrule and scalloped butt cap - "stupid pretty" (the whole package is heirloom fit)

Thx Mr Ian! Sorry for my crappy pic's .... but she cuts like a dream ...


----------



## M1k3

RockyBasel said:


> Nakaya Heiji is the maker


Interesting fact, that's actually his last name.


----------



## rstcso

Bought from @Elliot. Isasmedjan honyaki approx. 232x51. So much for getting any more work done today.


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

rstcso said:


> Bought from @Elliot. Isasmedjan honyaki approx. 232x51. So much for getting any more work done today.
> 
> View attachment 139594
> View attachment 139595
> View attachment 139596



Dang now I have so much regret for not picking it up when I saw it last month...lucky you scored it


----------



## rstcso

cantdecidewhichone said:


> Dang now I have so much regret for not picking it up when I saw it last month...lucky you got scored it


Thank you. Maybe you should think about changing your name. Just saying.


----------



## EShin

A Gyuto that I ordered directly from the knife sharpener Makoto Tadokoro arrived this morning. Ginsan steel forged by Mr. Nakagawa, effective length of the blade is 231 mm, 48 mm tall, weight is 226 g. Custom order according to my specifications but I left him with quite some freedom. Haven't used it yet, but very impressed with the fit & finish. As many people will be able to tell from the pictures, Mr. Tadokoro has been studying under Morihiro. He's been sharpening knives for more than 28 years but is still in his 40s now and is very happy to make knives according to the specifications of the customers, which shows in every aspect from communication until the packaging. Don't know if it is possible to order from abroad and whether or not they speak English, but I could imagine that he will become quite popular in the coming years. Anyway, can't wait to try it soon.


----------



## uniliang

My 4th Shigefusa but first kitaeji yo handle…


----------



## FishmanDE

JimMaple98 said:


> I saw @Brian Weekley recommend Newham knives a while ago and checked him out, turned out he is also in Aus and not too far away from me.
> this is his 52100 240 gyuto I just received today!
> View attachment 139489
> View attachment 139490
> View attachment 139491
> View attachment 139486
> View attachment 139487
> View attachment 139488
> 
> it has to be the most comfortable knife I have ever received OOTB, practically flawless fit and finish. The handle is hands down the most comfortable I have, it’s hard to describe really!
> 
> my first taste of 52100 steel, I look forward to giving it the full rounds.



I’m Super jelly! You got a good one for a steal!


----------



## RockyBasel

uniliang said:


> My 4th Shigefusa but first kitaeji yo handle…View attachment 139713
> View attachment 139714
> View attachment 139715
> View attachment 139716
> View attachment 139717


Wow! Unobtainable knife - congrats! It is unlike any other


----------



## RockyBasel

uniliang said:


> My 4th Shigefusa but first kitaeji yo handle…View attachment 139713
> View attachment 139714
> View attachment 139715
> View attachment 139716
> View attachment 139717


I don’t see the “feather” Shigefusa kanji however


----------



## friz

EShin said:


> A Gyuto that I ordered directly from the knife sharpener Makoto Tadokoro arrived this morning. Ginsan steel forged by Mr. Nakagawa, effective length of the blade is 231 mm, 48 mm tall, weight is 226 g. Custom order according to my specifications but I left him with quite some freedom. Haven't used it yet, but very impressed with the fit & finish. As many people will be able to tell from the pictures, Mr. Tadokoro has been studying under Morihiro. He's been sharpening knives for more than 28 years but is still in his 40s now and is very happy to make knives according to the specifications of the customers, which shows in every aspect from communication until the packaging. Don't know if it is possible to order from abroad and whether or not they speak English, but I could imagine that he will become quite popular in the coming years. Anyway, can't wait to try it soon.
> 
> View attachment 139688
> 
> View attachment 139687
> 
> View attachment 139690


I have been eyeing Tadokoro for quite some time. I think his sharpening is very good. 
However, I thought it was one man operation for some reason, instead you said the knife was forged in Sakai by Nakagawa?
So then it is shipped to Tadokoro for sharpening, isn't it?


----------



## JimMaple98

FishmanDE said:


> I’m Super jelly! You got a good one for a steal!


Absolutely was a steal, I was crossing my fingers while I waited for my pay. Truely lucky


----------



## EShin

friz said:


> I have been eyeing Tadokoro for quite some time. I think his sharpening is very good.
> However, I thought it was one man operation for some reason, instead you said the knife was forged in Sakai by Nakagawa?
> So then it is shipped to Tadokoro for sharpening, isn't it?


Many of the knives marketed as "Sakai knife" are actually finished in Kochi prefecture, with some being stock removal, some forged there and some forged in Sakai and then sent there (as is the case in the Konosuke FM Fujiyama line). What I can say is that Mr. Tadokoro does not forge the knives himself. It could be that he works with stock removal most of the time, but I don't know. If you're interested in a particular knife, it should be no problem to ask him whether it is hand-forged or stock-removal, and maybe it would be possible for him to reveal the smith.


----------



## Chips

My new handle from Troopahknives here in San Francisco. His last custom project before returning to college for the year. He'll be doing a lefty honyaki yanagiba for me over his winter break.

This photo doesn't show the intense chatoyance very well, but it's very highly figured curly acacia. Spacers are nickel and dyed giraffe bone.

Below I have it sitting next to my honyaki gyuto that was one of the first handles he made for me. I'm working on polishing out the blades more.


----------



## tag98

Picked up this custom handled takeda;
Never owned one of his knives but hes obviously highly respected by everyone, what should i expect from this knife?


----------



## friz

EShin said:


> Many of the knives marketed as "Sakai knife" are actually finished in Kochi prefecture, with some being stock removal, some forged there and some forged in Sakai and then sent there (as is the case in the Konosuke FM Fujiyama line). What I can say is that Mr. Tadokoro does not forge the knives himself. It could be that he works with stock removal most of the time, but I don't know. If you're interested in a particular knife, it should be no problem to ask him whether it is hand-forged or stock-removal, and maybe it would be possible for him to reveal the smith.


Thank you for your explanation. p


----------



## da_mich*

Bought a brand new Shirou Kamo Nakiri 165mm at a store in Bavaria for 73,5€/~86$!!! It was the best deal of the year 2021. The steel is blue steel or super blue steel.
It´s ultra thin and sharp. Spine: 2,3mm Edge: 0,2mm Hardness: 63 HRC


----------



## timebard

The OG nakiri (feat. chestnut handle upgrade!)


----------



## drsmp

Not new but scorched the handle and polished the blade on my Toyama 240 gyuto 














Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Shay

Beautiful Toyama!!


----------



## chefwp

da_mich* said:


> Bought a brand new Shirou Kamo Nakiri 165mm at a store in Bavaria for 73,5€/~86$!!! It was the best deal of the year 2021. The steel is blue steel or super blue steel.
> It´s ultra thin and sharp. Spine: 2,3mm Edge: 0,2mm Hardness: 63 HRC


I had one of those for a while, it was my first nakiri, fantastic knife, I think you will be very happy with it.


----------



## Delat

Super excited to get my first Y Tanaka! This is the Miura Itadaki 240mm in White #2, probably the cheapest one you can buy new but lets me dip my toe into both the Y Tanaka pool and the white steel pool. It felt surprisingly heavy in hand at first, but at 187g turns out it just has a very blade-forward balance. Pretty poor edge OOTB but I expect it to be very easy to sharpen.


----------



## birdsfan

Delat said:


> Super excited to get my first Y Tanaka! This is the Miura Itadaki 240mm in White #2, probably the cheapest one you can buy new but lets me dip my toe into both the Y Tanaka pool and the white steel pool.



Everyone in the pool! Mine comes on Thursday!


----------



## Delat

birdsfan said:


> Everyone in the pool! Mine comes on Thursday!



Mine was showing Wed delivery all along but turned up today, so yours might show up unexpectedly too.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Chips said:


> My new handle from Troopahknives here in San Francisco. His last custom project before returning to college for the year. He'll be doing a lefty honyaki yanagiba for me over his winter break.
> 
> This photo doesn't show the intense chatoyance very well, but it's very highly figured curly acacia. Spacers are nickel and dyed giraffe bone.
> 
> Below I have it sitting next to my honyaki gyuto that was one of the first handles he made for me. I'm working on polishing out the blades more.
> 
> View attachment 139876
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 139877


I absolutely love his work and right now its a heck of a bargain.


----------



## WellLikedTurtle

I also jumped in the Miura Itadaki Tanaka pool! This is a 240mm in white #2.











Pretty insane value, and duty cost less than expected. Very excited to put an edge on this one and try it out!


----------



## Jason183

Anyone know what type of knife construction(San mai or warikomi) for the Miura Itadaki Tanaka-Hairline finish? The KU ones are Warikomi, but haven’t find any info on the hairline finish.


----------



## WellLikedTurtle

Jason183 said:


> Anyone know what type of knife construction(San mai or warikomi) for the Miura Itadaki Tanaka-Hairline finish? The KU ones are Warikomi, but haven’t find any info on the hairline finish.


I see three layers on the spine of mine


----------



## Karinkharris

*Zero Tolerance Master Cutlery Tac-Force Spring Assisted Folding Knife*


----------



## Infrared

Jason183 said:


> Anyone know what type of knife construction(San mai or warikomi) for the Miura Itadaki Tanaka-Hairline finish? The KU ones are Warikomi, but haven’t find any info on the hairline finish.



It's common for makers and retailers to use San mai and warikomi interchangeably. You'll need to ask them to be sure.


----------



## EShin

friz said:


> Thank you for your explanation. p


Actually, some of my statements are misleading and I should correct. I don't know how it is with knives that he makes for wholesalers, but all knives made under the "Tadokoro hamono" brand were hand forged. Previously, he used mostly the steel of Satoshi Nakagawa but also some of Yoshikazu Tanaka and a young blacksmith in the Tosa region. It seems like he works only with Mr. Nakagawa now, but I'm not 100% sure so maybe it is better to check in a concrete case.


----------



## friz

EShin said:


> Actually, some of my statements are misleading and I should correct. I don't know how it is with knives that he makes for wholesalers, but all knives made under the "Tadokoro hamono" brand were hand forged. Previously, he used mostly the steel of Satoshi Nakagawa but also some of Yoshikazu Tanaka and a young blacksmith in the Tosa region. It seems like he works only with Mr. Nakagawa now, but I'm not 100% sure so maybe it is better to check in a concrete case.


Thank you! 

Do you think is okay to ask directly?


----------



## EShin

friz said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Do you think is okay to ask directly?


Yes, asking should be no problem at all - they're happy that people from all over the world are interested in the knives! If you have a special request, they might be happy to do that if possible. If somebody is hesitant or the answer is unclear, it is usually a sign that they cannot or do not want to answer the question so trying to extract more information can be rude, but asking normally is totally okay.


----------



## WaTFTanaki

WellLikedTurtle said:


> I also jumped in the Miura Itadaki Tanaka pool! This is a 240mm in white #2.
> 
> View attachment 140179
> 
> 
> View attachment 140180
> 
> 
> Pretty insane value, and duty cost less than expected. Very excited to put an edge on this one and try it out!


Psyched to hear your thoughts since I lead 3 people down this rabbit hole based solely on my 150 petty from this series & the fact that this price was a steal.


----------



## WellLikedTurtle

WaTFTanaki said:


> Psyched to hear your thoughts since I lead 3 people down this rabbit hole based solely on my 150 petty from this series & the fact that this price was a steal.



Of course! thanks for linking the knife, it's very much my style in terms of grind, weight, profile, and steel. The sharpening feel is quite similar to my white #1 FM Fujiyama, perhaps unsurprisingly. My initial impressions of the performance are that it's pretty good and has solid "overall geometry" so to speak. Unfortunately, the tip area is kinda funky, both in terms of a slight discontinuity in its profile and being ground thick. The mid-blade and heel are stellar though. Overall I'm quite impressed, and I definitely recognize that it has even greater potential, if I put some work into it (that's what we all tell ourselves haha)


----------



## JayS20

Ever since I got my BB/Dalman Collab Gen 1 I was interested in one from Birgersson.
Warikomi Western with black Micarta scales
246x58mm












It feels great in hand and well balanced. As you can see it's concave towards the edge and rather thin but still sturdy enough. Great cutting feeling with nice food release. Only flaw is like 4,5cm in front of heel where it hits the board a tiny bit harder than needed.


----------



## daddy yo yo

JayS20 said:


> Ever since I got my BB/Dalman Collab Gen 1 I was interested in one from Birgersson.
> Warikomi Western with black Micarta scales
> 246x58mm
> View attachment 140837
> 
> View attachment 140836
> 
> View attachment 140838
> View attachment 140839
> 
> 
> It feels great in hand and well balanced. As you can see it's concave towards the edge and rather thin but still sturdy enough. Great cutting feeling with nice food release. Only flaw is like 4,5cm in front of heel where it hits the board a tiny bit harder than needed.


I had a chance to try Jay‘s knife recently and it was drop-dead gorgeous! So was his BB/Dalman collab…


----------



## ljknb9264

A 240 TF denka.

Asked for no finger rest & wh grinding. But it comes with a beast instead of a workhorse.


----------



## Justablacktee

Tanaka x Kyuzo Aogami 1 240 Taihei Ebony handle trough BST, thanks to @Dan E


----------



## captaincaed

JayS20 said:


> Ever since I got my BB/Dalman Collab Gen 1 I was interested in one from Birgersson.
> Warikomi Western with black Micarta scales
> 246x58mm
> View attachment 140837
> 
> View attachment 140836
> 
> View attachment 140838
> View attachment 140839
> 
> 
> It feels great in hand and well balanced. As you can see it's concave towards the edge and rather thin but still sturdy enough. Great cutting feeling with nice food release. Only flaw is like 4,5cm in front of heel where it hits the board a tiny bit harder than needed.



Video time? Video time.


----------



## chefwp

Picked up a new 135mm petty, Akifusa in AS, stainless clad


----------



## jedy617

I was fast enough to grab one of these. Missed out on the Blue 1 dama drop from tosho, but I don't have any white 1 currently and I did love it on my Muteki I used to have. Probably going to be replacing the burnt chestnut on it. Anyone else quick enough to grab one?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

jedy617 said:


> I was fast enough to grab one of these. Missed out on the Blue 1 dama drop from tosho, but I don't have any white 1 currently and I did love it on my Muteki I used to have. Probably going to be replacing the burnt chestnut on it. Anyone else quick enough to grab one?
> View attachment 140907


Please sell the burnt chestnut handle to me. Thanks


----------



## jedy617

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Please sell the burnt chestnut handle to me. Thanks


Sure, send me a PM


----------



## kpham12

Watanabe Blue 2 Ironclad 240 mm gyuto
244x54 mm
252 grams
4.5 mm out of the handle, 4 mm at the heel, then 3.5 mm most of the way down until the tip.

After missing out a few times, I finally got ahold of an old school ironclad Watanabe circa 2011, courtesy of @Josh off BST.




















Compared to my stainless clad Wat and ironclad Toyama, this Wat has the least taper and thickest grind, which is to be expected considering the weight. The grind is like my ironclad Toyama, right biased asymmetric that really kicks in close to the edge, but thicker the whole way through. The octagonal handle is comfy and slightly larger than standard, so it balances the heavy blade well. I sharpened it up, cut one carrot and an onion, then spent half an afternoon thinning behind the edge and at the tip, stopping often to check my work and make sure I was following the original geometry.

I then resharpened and made some mirepoix and minced two dozen cloves of garlic on a plastic board with much more force than strictly necessary which is as good a test as I have available for edge retention. No visible micro chipping down the edge and it’s still slicing paper towel nicely, so the heat treat seems solid so far. I only removed 3 grams of metal, which doesn’t sound like a lot, but makes a world of difference on dense product as you can see from the before and after pictures below.
















Anyways, the tip needs a little more work and maybe one more thinning session behind the edge before refinishing, but dang, she cuts so well


----------



## Josh

WOW well done!!


----------



## daniel_il

Got this fm blue2# nice 53mm at the heel

Looking forward to read some reviews on the itadaki


----------



## Knivperson

Y. Tanaka from Sakai Kikumori, 210 mm blue #1 damascus. Goes through carrots like it's nothing. A true laser.


----------



## Jovidah

Since everyone's posting pictures of their crazy deal Tanaka from Miura I figured I should add mine...


----------



## WiriWiri

Looks familiar @Jovidah. Usually parcels make it to the UK in a few days, but then the helpful parcelforce bstards invariably fail to deliver the customs charge letter ( 3 in a row without now), leaving your knives marooned at the local sorting office indefinitely. If it wasn’t for the helpful tracking services online you’d just be waiting. As it is you still have to spend half an hour queuing to speak to a human to get the necessary details to pay online, after which your parcel arrives efficiently the next day. To top it off they keep warning you not call if it’s not essential given current COVID limitations, while leaving you absolutely no alternative to the phone route. 

Anyhow, here’s my belated contribution to the new Tanaka knife party. A couple of hasty shots of the Yohei I’ve been enjoying for a month or two. Just rushing them on now, as I have bought something else since too…


----------



## WiriWiri

Ha. Checking the photos again from today‘s impromptu shoot, it appears that our inquisitive cat also wanted to join the Yoshikazu appreciation society. 






It gave a hearty miaow of approval. All paws up for Tanaka


----------



## spaceconvoy

Jovidah said:


> Since everyone's posting pictures of their crazy deal Tanaka from Miura I figured I should add mine...
> 
> View attachment 141371







Here's my contribution to the pity party. Stupid lazy inefficient Germans


----------



## Knivperson

WiriWiri said:


> The Yoshikazu appreciation society.



This really hits the spot on my need for affiliation. Always wanted to join a society of some sort.


----------



## iandustries

Knivperson said:


> Y. Tanaka from Sakai Kikumori, 210 mm blue #1 damascus. Goes through carrots like it's nothing. A true laser.



I have the wide bevel 240 version of this knife. Love it!


----------



## captaincaed

WiriWiri said:


> Ha. Checking the photos again from today‘s impromptu shoot, it appears that our inquisitive cat also wanted to join the Yoshikazu appreciation society.
> 
> View attachment 141425
> 
> 
> It gave a hearty miaow of approval. All paws up for Tanaka
> 
> View attachment 141426



That is what the internet is for!


----------



## Gruenburger

Tsukasa Hinoura from a forum memberp


----------



## Luxusborg

spaceconvoy said:


> View attachment 141434
> 
> 
> Here's my contribution to the pity party. Stupid lazy inefficient Germans


I got my 210 vanilla Itadaki with DHL in less than a week with no taxes to Belgium.


----------



## esoo

spaceconvoy said:


> View attachment 141434
> 
> 
> Here's my contribution to the pity party. Stupid lazy inefficient Germans



Markin?


----------



## Josh

Kamon joined the family


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

Josh said:


> Kamon joined the family


So jealous


----------



## Pie

Takeda 270 gyuto - impulse buy (again). I know there’s not a lot of love for these around here, but going into it with prior experience with the grind and no unrealistic hopes and dreams = damn this thing is good. It’s not as oversized/tall as some of the outliers, but doesn’t have to be. 

Predictably bad at halving big carrots, dense product etc, but godly food release and top tier utility - board scraper, scoop, actually useful tip. Slicing product is a pleasure with the generous height, feels like you can almost process 2 heads of lettuce at once. 

One negative I noticed was how sharp the choil is. I mean at this thickness I’m not expecting sofa-comfort, but Ill round it out and see how it feels.


----------



## Pie

Josh said:


> Kamon joined the family


S grindddddd


----------



## Brian Weekley

Pie said:


> View attachment 141565
> 
> View attachment 141641
> 
> Takeda 270 gyuto - impulse buy (again). I know there’s not a lot of love for these around here, but going into it with prior experience with the grind and no unrealistic hopes and dreams = damn this thing is good. It’s not as oversized/tall as some of the outliers, but doesn’t have to be.
> 
> Predictably bad at halving big carrots, dense product etc, but godly food release and top tier utility - board scraper, scoop, actually useful tip. Slicing product is a pleasure with the generous height, feels like you can almost process 2 heads of lettuce at once.
> 
> One negative I noticed was how sharp the choil is. I mean at this thickness I’m not expecting sofa-comfort, but Ill round it out and see how it feels.


AS or NAS? …

You won’t find me throwing shade on Takeda’s. From my petty to my XXL cleaver, they’re all killers on my board. Nothing demolishes a big cabbage for me like one of my Takeda’s.


----------



## daniel_il

Pie said:


> View attachment 141565
> 
> View attachment 141641
> 
> Takeda 270 gyuto - impulse buy (again). I know there’s not a lot of love for these around here, but going into it with prior experience with the grind and no unrealistic hopes and dreams = damn this thing is good. It’s not as oversized/tall as some of the outliers, but doesn’t have to be.
> 
> Predictably bad at halving big carrots, dense product etc, but godly food release and top tier utility - board scraper, scoop, actually useful tip. Slicing product is a pleasure with the generous height, feels like you can almost process 2 heads of lettuce at once.
> 
> One negative I noticed was how sharp the choil is. I mean at this thickness I’m not expecting sofa-comfort, but Ill round it out and see how it feels.



I've also got one last week and feel same like you.

i expected to hate this knife but i kind of like it.

yes its wedge on carrots but nothing crazy, food realese is great and i like the height and the unique look.

after i sharpened it yesterday it cuts even better although sharpening itself wasn't pleasant at all.


----------



## sansho

late to the game, but i jumped in the y tanaka pool. Itadaki series from miura. i probably would have preferred a 240mm, but 210mm is all that's left. this is going to be my first redundant knife. you guys are rubbing off on me.


----------



## Lakeshow

Pie said:


> View attachment 141565
> 
> View attachment 141641
> 
> Takeda 270 gyuto - impulse buy (again). I know there’s not a lot of love for these around here, but going into it with prior experience with the grind and no unrealistic hopes and dreams = damn this thing is good. It’s not as oversized/tall as some of the outliers, but doesn’t have to be.
> 
> Predictably bad at halving big carrots, dense product etc, but godly food release and top tier utility - board scraper, scoop, actually useful tip. Slicing product is a pleasure with the generous height, feels like you can almost process 2 heads of lettuce at once.
> 
> One negative I noticed was how sharp the choil is. I mean at this thickness I’m not expecting sofa-comfort, but Ill round it out and see how it feels.



got a takeda bunka and very fun knife to use. nice buy


----------



## Pie

Brian Weekley said:


> AS or NAS? …
> 
> You won’t find me throwing shade on Takeda’s. From my petty to my XXL cleaver, they’re all killers on my board. Nothing demolishes a big cabbage for me like one of my Takeda’s.


NAS new batch. I’ve heard tell the AS are less wedgy, or have less defined shoulders. 

@daniel_il i know right? There’s just something about them. Did you do a full progression or just touch it up?

Had the suji out, here’s the two of them. Suji has a good 10mm extra length, thicker than the gyuto.


----------



## nyc

First cleaver purchase. Chan Chi Kee Kau Kong no. 2. 180mm x 110mm (front). Sent it to the spa immediately but have yet to put it to work.


----------



## daniel_il

Pie said:


> NAS new batch. I’ve heard tell the AS are less wedgy, or have less defined shoulders.
> 
> @daniel_il i know right? There’s just something about them. Did you do a full progression or just touch it up?
> 
> Had the suji out, here’s the two of them. Suji has a good 10mm extra length, thicker than the gyuto. View attachment 141648



Yeah they wedge a bit but they have height, great food release and one of the coolest looks.

I did shapton pro 1k+ chosera 3k+Leather strop& diamond paste 
Got a full burr and than mainly focused on edge leading strops. It’s became very sharp and thooty. For me the angle was about 10 degree each side


----------



## WiriWiri

Brian Weekley said:


> AS or NAS? …
> 
> You won’t find me throwing shade on Takeda’s. From my petty to my XXL cleaver, they’re all killers on my board. Nothing demolishes a big cabbage for me like one of my Takeda’s.



The most frustrating knife in my collection is a Takeda gyuto. Cutting with it can be a blissful experience - the thought of demolishing a cabbage with it brings a smile to my face, all so effortless - a true laser dissection feel. But I can rarely get through a whole board of prep without that dreamy smile being jolted off my face by a sudden wedging in denser product. It’s not even that terrible in the wedging stakes really, but it somehow ruins the airy, force-free nature of the experience - one second you‘re wafting through greens with the lightest of pinch grips, but then your enjoyment is sullied by the sudden, slightly random encounter with friction. 

Keep thinking I should trade the thing on - it’s vastly underused - but it’s somehow wormed its way into my affection.


----------



## rstcso

WiriWiri said:


> ...but then your enjoyment is sullied by the sudden, slightly random encounter with friction.
> ...but it’s somehow wormed its way into my affection.


Sounds like marriage.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Picked up this 210 Kanjo HAP40 gyuto from Chefs Edge in Perth, Western Australia a while ago.
46mm tall and weighing in at 155g it performs very much like my red handled Takamura.
At less than AUD300 it's a pretty good deal.
Nice looking pakka wood handle too.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Also picked up this 206x56mm integral from Dan.
W2 core with mild steel cladding.
Fit and finish is excellent, got a bit of heft to it, very nice knife.


----------



## Jville

Pie said:


> View attachment 141565
> 
> View attachment 141641
> 
> Takeda 270 gyuto - impulse buy (again). I know there’s not a lot of love for these around here, but going into it with prior experience with the grind and no unrealistic hopes and dreams = damn this thing is good. It’s not as oversized/tall as some of the outliers, but doesn’t have to be.
> 
> Predictably bad at halving big carrots, dense product etc, but godly food release and top tier utility - board scraper, scoop, actually useful tip. Slicing product is a pleasure with the generous height, feels like you can almost process 2 heads of lettuce at once.
> 
> One negative I noticed was how sharp the choil is. I mean at this thickness I’m not expecting sofa-comfort, but Ill round it out and see how it feels.


I love Takeda. The way that they balance food release and wedging I think is arguable some of the best. My two classics are thinner than my NAS. And the NAS large cleaver will probably be wedges with large dense product. But my small classic cleaver is quite good through dense product. The NAS probably after breaking it in and sharpening it after awhile I would suspect will get better with time. But lots of workhorse style knives are going to wedge in the monster carrots.


----------



## sansho

i've got a 170mm takeda NAS nakiri. good stuff.


----------



## esoo

Hitohira Togashi 240 W#1


----------



## drsmp

Very cool feather Damascus 220 Gyuto with coolibah Burl handle from Brook Turner. The etch has subtle blue tones that shift around as you tilt the knife.Smooth purchase from Crocker Cutlery - great packing and quick shipment Check out Brook’s IG makes some really nice blades


----------



## Pie

WiriWiri said:


> The most frustrating knife in my collection is a Takeda gyuto. Cutting with it can be a blissful experience - the thought of demolishing a cabbage with it brings a smile to my face, all so effortless - a true laser dissection feel. But I can rarely get through a whole board of prep without that dreamy smile being jolted off my face by a sudden wedging in denser product. It’s not even that terrible in the wedging stakes really, but it somehow ruins the airy, force-free nature of the experience - one second you‘re wafting through greens with the lightest of pinch grips, but then your enjoyment is sullied by the sudden, slightly random encounter with friction.
> 
> Keep thinking I should trade the thing on - it’s vastly underused - but it’s somehow wormed its way into my affection.


Spot on (and as always eloquent) assessment of the Takeda experience. Out of curiosity I just touched up with one of his shobu nagura and wowww. A little scratchy but the tooth is amazing.


----------



## MrHiggins

daniel_il said:


> Got this fm blue2# nice 53mm at the heel
> 
> Looking forward to read some reviews on the itadaki
> 
> View attachment 141155
> View attachment 141156



Where'd you pick up that beauty? I'm on the lookout for a tall Fuji, but keep striking out.


----------



## JimMaple98

Got home from work today to find too parcels for me. Smedja Aspen 220 gyuto from a trade here on KKF









It was wrapped well from the previous owner (he sent pictures of it wrapped) but Aussie customs had inspected it and unwrapped it, repacking it loose in the box  damn lucky it had no damage done.


----------



## JimMaple98

And a 240 Denka direct from TF, Gaku was straight up when I ordered one, said he didn’t think his current batch was perfect and asked if I was willing to wait a month for a good one that meet my specs. Worth waiting, no low spots other than one tiny one at the tip on the right side, 56mm height and gorgeous profile. 
Probably my most anticipated and exciting knife to get, really stoked.

one big downside, didn’t get a box with that bad boys face on it


----------



## lemeneid

JimMaple98 said:


> And a 240 Denka direct from TF, Gaku was straight up when I ordered one, said he didn’t think his current batch was perfect and asked if I was willing to wait a month for a good one that meet my specs. Worth waiting, no low spots other than one tiny one at the tip on the right side, 56mm height and gorgeous profile.
> Probably my most anticipated and exciting knife to get, really stoked.
> 
> one big downside, didn’t get a box with that bad boys face on it View attachment 141975
> View attachment 141976
> View attachment 141977
> View attachment 141978
> View attachment 141979


Looks great! 
I got a 240 coming along next week too, can’t wait!


----------



## Rainman890

Two from Fredrik Spåre... A bunka and cleaver... So pretty, can't wait to cut...


----------



## esoo

Rainman890 said:


> Two from Fredrik Spåre... A bunka and cleaver... So pretty, can't wait to cut...



Saw those on Instagram - such nice knives. I'd get him to make me something but I keep impulse buying other things.


----------



## lemeneid

Tiramisu 240 Denka

278g 246x56mm


----------



## WiriWiri

lemeneid said:


> Tiramisu 240 Denka
> 
> 278g 246x56mm
> 
> View attachment 142131
> 
> 
> View attachment 142132




Yeah, yeah. But what about the box? And where’s the sticker?

(I suspect as you‘ve paid Denka prices, you get the much less haunting non-face version fwiw)


----------



## tostadas

Rainman890 said:


> Two from Fredrik Spåre... A bunka and cleaver... So pretty, can't wait to cut...


what's the weight on the cleaver?


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## lemeneid

WiriWiri said:


> Yeah, yeah. But what about the box? And where’s the sticker?
> 
> (I suspect as you‘ve paid Denka prices, you get the much less haunting non-face version fwiw)


No sticker here too. I docking points off for that


----------



## WiriWiri

They say that when life sends you lemons that you should make lemonade. They being the kind of gullible, trite types that tend to have an unhealthy attachment to self-help manuals and motivational posters.

Still, if you happen to be stopping off to water a giant pumpkin on the way back from the local PO depot, and you have a Kono FM white in your possession, then why not use it as a strange photo opportunity on the ‘show us your newest knife’ buy thread? That makes much more sense to me.













(Better photos to follow at some point, but couldn’t resist these hasty snaps…)


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Little guy (180 mm) from Catcheside - the dude does absolutely amazing work ... one day a larger one may show up for sure ... His san mai (stainless) over 1.2442 carbon ...

The F&F is amazing & the note/knife bag is pretty cool! Thx Will!


----------



## daniel_il

New petty add
Toyama 150
Anryu AS 130


----------



## Knivperson

drsmp said:


> Very cool feather Damascus 220 Gyuto with coolibah Burl handle from Brook Turner. The etch has subtle blue tones that shift around as you tilt the knife.Smooth purchase from Crocker Cutlery - great packing and quick shipment Check out Brook’s IG makes some really nice bladesView attachment 141747
> View attachment 141748
> View attachment 141749
> View attachment 141750





lemeneid said:


> Tiramisu 240 Denka
> 
> 278g 246x56mm
> 
> View attachment 142131
> 
> 
> View attachment 142132


Crazy thin behind the edge!


----------



## Lakeshow

drsmp said:


> Very cool feather Damascus 220 Gyuto with coolibah Burl handle from Brook Turner. The etch has subtle blue tones that shift around as you tilt the knife.Smooth purchase from Crocker Cutlery - great packing and quick shipment Check out Brook’s IG makes some really nice bladesView attachment 141747
> View attachment 141748
> View attachment 141749
> View attachment 141750


that is such a pretty pattern. congrats


----------



## esoo

NKD = New Kono Day. Well one new, one new to me.


----------



## Rainman890

esoo said:


> Saw those on Instagram - such nice knives. I'd get him to make me something but I keep impulse buying other things.


Get him to make you something! I've recently been loving supporting up and coming makers...



tostadas said:


> what's the weight on the cleaver?



My scale says 329 grams. I asked for a workhorse, it feels quite solid in the hand...


----------



## Jville

esoo said:


> NKD = New Kono Day. Well one new, one new to me.
> View attachment 142188


I’m jelly, wanted that nakiri, nice snag.


----------



## RockyBasel

lemeneid said:


> Tiramisu 240 Denka
> 
> 278g 246x56mm
> 
> View attachment 142131
> 
> 
> View attachment 142132


Jealous


----------



## friz

esoo said:


> NKD = New Kono Day. Well one new, one new to me.
> View attachment 142188


Wow. What is the knife at the bottom?


----------



## esoo

friz said:


> Wow. What is the knife at the bottom?


 Kono MM 270 in Aogami 2


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

esoo said:


> NKD = New Kono Day. Well one new, one new to me.
> View attachment 142188


I was refreshing Tosho all day and suddenly it appears and sold out. Great buy. Even better reflexes.


----------



## hendrix

This cheery yellow and red DHL package from Jonas (Isasmedjan) containing a 180 Bunka couldn’t have arrived at a better time- wife in the shower and oblivious to delivery. As a bonus, found a cool vintage Swedish newspaper as part of the wrapping.




















Not sure what this inscription is but looks pretty cool imho;




Just placed it into the knife block but haven’t had a chance to use it yet but soon…


----------



## Knivperson

hendrix said:


> This cheery yellow and red DHL package from Jonas (Isasmedjan) containing a 180 Bunka couldn’t have arrived at a better time- wife in the shower and oblivious to delivery. As a bonus, found a cool vintage Swedish newspaper as part of the wrapping.
> View attachment 142272
> 
> View attachment 142273
> 
> 
> View attachment 142274
> 
> View attachment 142275
> 
> View attachment 142276
> Not sure what this inscription is but looks pretty cool imho;
> View attachment 142277
> 
> Just placed it into the knife block but haven’t had a chance to use it yet but soon…


What kind of handle is it? Runes says Isasmedjan


----------



## jonnachang

Viking script for Isasmedjan.


----------



## vxd

lemeneid said:


> Tiramisu 240 Denka
> 
> 278g 246x56mm
> 
> View attachment 142131
> 
> 
> View attachment 142132


So nice!!!!


----------



## MrHiggins

First knife for my 5 year old!


----------



## hendrix

Redwood 


Knivperson said:


> What kind of handle is it? Runes says Isasmedjan


----------



## marc4pt0

Y. Tanaka Kyuzo 240 stainless clad B1. Saw this one and as hard as I tried, I could not resist. This will be the 3rd knife I bought this year thus far. I think that in its own is fairly impressive for me.


----------



## friz

marc4pt0 said:


> Y. Tanaka Kyuzo 240 stainless clad B1. Saw this one and as hard as I tried, I could not resist. This will be the 3rd knife I bought this year thus far. I think that in its own is fairly impressive for me.
> 
> View attachment 142435
> View attachment 142436


as close as it gets to a Fujiyama stainless clad. Basically what soooo many people have asked over the years but Konosuke never produced. 
Great product!!


----------



## marc4pt0

friz said:


> as close as it gets to a Fujiyama stainless clad. Basically what soooo many people have asked over the years but Konosuke never produced.
> Great product!!



100000%. Been waiting years for this gem


----------



## JDC

Myojin Riki Seisakusho 240 (232)
The ideal kitchen knife to me.


----------



## jedy617

Interesting....do you know if these are stock removal or forged? He wasn't the blacksmith I assume even though this is his own line correct?


----------



## tostadas

jedy617 said:


> Interesting....do you know if these are stock removal or forged? He wasn't the blacksmith I assume even though this is his own line correct?


https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/myojin-hamono-knives.54616/post-833015


----------



## JDC

jedy617 said:


> Interesting....do you know if these are stock removal or forged? He wasn't the blacksmith I assume even though this is his own line correct?


All I know is it doesn't matter to me...


----------



## Pie

Higo! Cheap but fun. Sharp enough ootb, the blue 2 feels nice on the stones, nice and easy to deburr. Kind of sketchy to open and close but better than waving around a kiridashi for breaking down cardboard.


----------



## KnightKnightForever




----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Hinoura Mutsumi AS. 243 mm*50 mm. 228 gram. Spine thickness is 5.08 mm at handle, 4.0 above the heel, 2.75 in the middle and 1.1 at 1 cm from the tip. Did a quick test cut and it felt good. It feels like a Heiji with a taller bevel and better f&f.


----------



## shinyunggyun

Yoshihiro(echefknife) blue #1 suminagashi yanagiba 300mm. Ikeda forged/tosa sharpened.


----------



## Pie

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Hinoura Mutsumi AS. 243 mm*50 mm. 228 gram. Spine thickness is 5.08 mm at handle, 4.0 above the heel, 2.75 in the middle and 1.1 at 1 cm from the tip. Did a quick test cut and it felt good. It feels like a Heiji with a taller bevel and better f&f.
> 
> View attachment 142608
> View attachment 142609
> View attachment 142610


Man he makes them beefy. Nice one!


----------



## superworrier

JDC said:


> View attachment 142500
> 
> View attachment 142501
> 
> View attachment 142502
> 
> View attachment 142503
> 
> Myojin Riki Seisakusho 240 (232)
> The ideal kitchen knife to me.


I think we are all awaiting your impressions. Who sells the 240 of this?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i hate my current paring knife lineup.

i think a friend gave them to us. taken from a package of knives bought from a discount store. i would think they are fakes. they feel and sound different on any sharpening stone i use (german steel, and i have larger chef's from the same brand and line). and the edge will wear down on cut bananas. 

anyways, i wanted a slightly longer paring knife and i didnt want to drop lots of money. i just got a very vanilla Mac PFK-50. its in my car waiting for the drive home, and i have some tomatoes on my kitchen counter sweating it out.


----------



## tostadas

superworrier said:


> I think we are all awaiting your impressions. Who sells the 240 of this?


----------



## daniel_il

tostadas said:


>




thank you, iv'e seen this page before, didnt knew they are selling to individuals 

how tall is the 240?


----------



## tostadas

daniel_il said:


> thank you, iv'e seen this page before, didnt knew they are selling to individuals
> 
> how tall is the 240?


Not sure. They're pretty responsive via IG though.


----------



## JDC

daniel_il said:


> thank you, iv'e seen this page before, didnt knew they are selling to individuals
> 
> how tall is the 240?


Mine is ~50mm in height and ~232mm long.


----------



## JDC

superworrier said:


> I think we are all awaiting your impressions. Who sells the 240 of this?


It has some knife lacquers on it so I have to wait until it wears before testing seriously. But so far I can't tell a difference in the grind from a FM.


----------



## heldentenor

They say if you love something, let it go and see if it finds its way back to you:


----------



## daniel_il

JDC said:


> It has some knife lacquers on it so I have to wait until it wears before testing seriously. But so far I can't tell a difference in the grind from a FM.



My new FM is 53mm but i like the idea of a stainless FM


----------



## Pointless1

heldentenor said:


> They say if you love something, let it go and see if it finds its way back to you:
> 
> View attachment 142660


I thought about the MM when you put it up…it’s a sickness and this place is a Petri dish.


----------



## JDC

daniel_il said:


> My new FM is 53mm but i like the idea of a stainless FM


Yeah new FMs tend to be taller, I don't know why Myojin didn't follow this trend.


----------



## superworrier

JDC said:


> It has some knife lacquers on it so I have to wait until it wears before testing seriously. But so far I can't tell a difference in the grind from a FM.


Did you buy it direct from H&K?


----------



## JDC

superworrier said:


> Did you buy it direct from H&K?


See PM.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

boomchakabowwow said:


> i hate my current paring knife lineup.
> 
> i think a friend gave them to us. taken from a package of knives bought from a discount store. i would think they are fakes. they feel and sound different on any sharpening stone i use (german steel, and i have larger chef's from the same brand and line). and the edge will wear down on cut bananas.
> 
> anyways, i wanted a slightly longer paring knife and i didnt want to drop lots of money. i just got a very vanilla Mac PFK-50. its in my car waiting for the drive home, and i have some tomatoes on my kitchen counter sweating it out.



I use the hell out of a Mac PKF-50. It's my go-to sort of utility blade. If I just need something quick and not too big of a job my hand goes right to the Mac. Slicing open plastic, quick garlic mince, cubing up some cheese, cutting berries, just whatever. Excellent knife.


----------



## xxxclx

New nakiri day! 

The Konosuke feels quite substantial in hand at 211g, compared with my 231g 180mm Watanabe nakiri.

Can't wait to demolish some vegetables


----------



## boomchakabowwow

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I use the hell out of a Mac PKF-50. It's my go-to sort of utility blade. If I just need something quick and not too big of a job my hand goes right to the Mac. Slicing open plastic, quick garlic mince, cubing up some cheese, cutting berries, just whatever. Excellent knife.


Thanks. Forgot all about it and just got it out of the car for a quick wash. It’s super sharp. I did flip it over and the made in Japan lettering is really badly done. Whatever


----------



## OkLobster

xxxclx said:


> View attachment 142667
> View attachment 142668
> View attachment 142669
> View attachment 142670
> 
> 
> 
> New nakiri day!
> 
> The Konosuke feels quite substantial in hand at 211g, compared with my 231g 180mm Watanabe nakiri.
> 
> Can't wait to demolish some vegetables



Ah so you're the one who took that Kono White #1 Nakiri haha. Super nice looking knife though! You need to let us know how it compares to the famed Wat Pro once you've had a chance.


----------



## JDC

OkLobster said:


> Ah so you're the one who took that Kono White #1 Nakiri haha. Super nice looking knife though! You need to let us know how it compares to the famed Wat Pro once you've had a chance.


Also interested in seeing that. Based on the choil shots I predict the difference may not be big for most produces, I'll put down a 2 cents bet lol.


----------



## DaM0w

Sold a bunch of big ones to get some small ones

190mm Hiromoto AS
150mm hado Sakai ginsan petty


----------



## daniel_il

DaM0w said:


> Sold a bunch of big ones to get some small ones
> 
> 190mm Hiromoto AS
> 150mm hado Sakai ginsan petty



I bet the tip of this petty is a joy to use


----------



## Knivperson

Mazaki kasumi petty, 180 mm, White steel. Polished by @preizzo and handle in bog oak by Evan Antzenberger.


----------



## zizirex

esoo said:


> NKD = New Kono Day. Well one new, one new to me.
> View attachment 142188


Nice, I was in Tosho Last Thursday, ask about the Nakiri. The Lady Said it’s not here yet. But After a couple minute, Chuky came and show it to me for the First time to customer. It’s really Nice and i Wish i could bought it.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

I just received this guy from Sugi.
210 Shiro Kamo R2 damascus with a custom yellow cedar handle. I have owned a couple of these knives and always seam to go back to them. They get a really toothy edge and the height works for me. I love that handle from Jbone and will get more from him


----------



## drsmp

Not new but full refresh - Masakage Kujira by Ken Kaguera - thinned and polished by Kasumi Kev, new horn/ironwood/Blackwood handle by Jobone. I etched 2 cycles in HCl and a final sunshine cloth polish.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Very sweet!


----------



## TSF415

Matt Jacobs said:


> I just received this guy from Sugi.
> 210 Shiro Kamo R2 damascus with a custom yellow cedar handle. I have owned a couple of these knives and always seam to go back to them. They get a really toothy edge and the height works for me. I love that handle from Jbone and will get more from him
> View attachment 142714
> View attachment 142714



That handle/blade combo is gorgeous.


----------



## PineWood

Birthday present, Kisuke Manaka bunka 198 x 55


----------



## MisplacedEnthusiasm

I'm new so I thought I'd just post most of the knives I have now. If someone could identify the Japanese knife for me I'd really appreciate it.
Left to right: Vachon, Oblivion, Dale Miller, ?


----------



## KnightKnightForever

The latest one…


----------



## Hockey3081

KnightKnightForever said:


> The latest one…View attachment 142769



Congrats. Tobi has been cranking out some killer stuff. My new Metal Monkey with faceted stag handle.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Hockey3081 said:


> Congrats. Tobi has been cranking out some killer stuff. My new Metal Monkey with faceted stag handle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 142771


love the profile and that handle, nice pick up


----------



## kevpenbanc

Picked this up from Tobi recently.


----------



## preizzo

Knivperson said:


> Mazaki kasumi petty, 180 mm, White steel. Polished by @preizzo and handle in bog oak by Evan Antzenberger.


----------



## KnightKnightForever

Pointless1 said:


> I thought about the MM when you put it up…it’s a sickness and this place is a Petri dish.



So true


----------



## WiriWiri

No.2 in the series of new knives with amusing, oversized vegetables: Wat Pro 210 with tromboncino









Picked up on BST as part of another deal on a whim. Wanted to re-try a Watoyoma after an inconclusive trial over a decade ago. Back then I didn‘t really like the hefty, badly maintained 270 with awful custom handle that someone was keen to ingratiate me with. But I’m big enough to admit that I didn’t really give it a fair go.- the bloke who lent it to me was a massive bellend who worked in music PR and wore boating shoes ffs - and inclined to think that all the praise for Wats on KKF had to have more merit than my irrational hatred for inappropriate moccasins,

Glad I did - the thing’s a bit of a revelation that I’ve taken to like a duck to water, There’s just something very right about the way it feels in (my) hand and cuts, so much so that there‘s been virtually no adaptation period or feeling of tentativeness. Even the reservations over the short 210 length and snubby Santoku-like profile were immediately dispelled in use. Definite keeper


----------



## Delat

WiriWiri said:


> No.2 in the series of new knives with amusing, oversized vegetables: Wat Pro 210 with tromboncino
> View attachment 142809
> 
> View attachment 142810
> 
> 
> Picked up on BST as part of another deal on a whim. Wanted to re-try a Watoyoma after an inconclusive trial over a decade ago. Back then I didn‘t really like the hefty, badly maintained 270 with awful custom handle that someone was keen to ingratiate me with. But I’m big enough to admit that I didn’t really give it a fair go.- the bloke who lent it to me was a massive bellend who worked in music PR and wore boating shoes ffs - and inclined to think that all the praise for Wats on KKF had to have more merit than my irrational hatred for inappropriate moccasins,
> 
> Glad I did - the thing’s a bit of a revelation that I’ve taken to like a duck to water, There’s just something very right about the way it feels in (my) hand and cuts, so much so that there‘s been virtually no adaptation period or feeling of tentativeness. Even the reservations over the short 210 length and snubby Santoku-like profile were immediately dispelled in use. Definite keeper



Pretty. You know what would look great in this series? A knife with a hazardous-material-grade fluorescent purple handle posed with a purple vegetable like an eggplant grown in Chernobyl. If only you had such an object of desire


----------



## WiriWiri

Delat said:


> Pretty. You know what would look great in this series? A knife with a hazardous-material-grade fluorescent purple handle posed with a purple vegetable like an eggplant grown in Chernobyl. If only you had such an object of desire


 
I still feel a little dirty after purchasing that knife last night, my principles and horror at a resined purple pelmet of a handle dissolving at the sight of a very cheap price. I told you I was genuinely curious to try Myojin‘s output, but I’m not sure the cost was worth it. 

Anyhow, challenge accepted. I need to face this grotesque stick of purple snot head on. I’ll keep an eye on the tracking and, at the appropriate time. will skewer out my retinas in preparation


----------



## WiriWiri

Delat said:


> Pretty. You know what would look great in this series? A knife with a hazardous-material-grade fluorescent purple handle posed with a purple vegetable like an eggplant grown in Chernobyl. If only you had such an object of desire



Hang on, not sure why you’re laughing it up. Didn’t you crack first and buy one of the technicolour horrors first? Enabler share my shame!

Anyhow I’m not even sure that the twisted purple glowstick that promises to arrive on the end of my knife was even the worst., That red and green one was a particular horror - I’m not sure why the designer had the concept of ‘parrot’s ringpiece’ in mind, but bloody hell he spectacularly succeeded.


----------



## daniel_il

I've picked the 240 with blue handle. not a fan of this style but I'm more concern about the feel of that resin.

New code for homebutcher - goamerica (american makers only) 25% off


----------



## IsoJ

WiriWiri said:


> I still feel a little dirty after purchasing that knife last night, my principles and horror at a resined purple pelmet of a handle dissolving at the sight of a very cheap price. I told you I was genuinely curious to try Myojin‘s output, but I’m not sure the cost was worth it.
> 
> Anyhow, challenge accepted. I need to face this grotesque stick of purple snot head on. I’ll keep an eye on the tracking and, at the appropriate time. will skewer out my retinas in preparation


What's not to like about glow handles . But if the glow hurts your eyes, I can make a real boring blackish handle for you free of charge.


----------



## WiriWiri

IsoJ said:


> What's not to like about glow handles . But if the glow hurts your eyes, I can make a real boring blackish handle for you free of charge.



That’s a kind offer, which I may well take you up on. I’m a little worried about the inbetween stage - this thing effectively needs to compete for a slot before I know it‘s worth keeping, before which I’m unlikely to invest time in the handle upgrade

Which probably means that I’ll only be trialling this blade out in the early hours of the morning, away from prying eyes and the burning shame. I have an appropriate brown paper bag ready, poised to wrap things away


----------



## IsoJ

WiriWiri said:


> That’s a kind offer, which I may well take you up on. I’m a little worried about the inbetween stage - this thing effectively needs to compete for a slot before I know it‘s worth keeping, before which I’m unlikely to invest time in the handle upgrade
> 
> Which probably means that I’ll only be trialling this blade out in the early hours of the morning, away from prying eyes and the burning shame. I have an appropriate brown paper bag ready, poised to wrap things away


Your electricity bill will thank you if it gets the spot


----------



## Delat

WiriWiri said:


> Hang on, not sure why you’re laughing it up. Didn’t you crack first and buy one of the technicolour horrors first? Enabler share my shame!
> 
> Anyhow I’m not even sure that the twisted purple glowstick that promises to arrive on the end of my knife was even the worst., That red and green one was a particular horror - I’m not sure why the designer had the concept of ‘parrot’s ringpiece’ in mind, but bloody hell he spectacularly succeeded.


I’ll be posting mine with color-matched bananas and raspberries 

There were a couple of those handles that I actually liked, but clearly others agreed as they got all snapped up first.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Recently arrived in Canada from Japan. Takamura Uchigumo 210mm gyuto with red urushi lacquer handle and saya (from the Ginza pop-up in June-July 2021). I had posted this before shortly after the pop-up but now have it in hand! Very impressed with this, think I like it more than my 240 gyuto.


----------



## @ftermath




----------



## @ftermath

I’ve had this one for a little while but I needed to finish a light cleanup on it. After owning a damascus version of the same knife, I really wanted one with chiseled kanji instead of the currently available laser etched kanji. I picked this one up off eBay, polished the spine and choil, cleaned up some mild scratches with rust eraser and rehandled with a K&S blond horned ebony. Better than new.


----------



## Campbell

Tobi's getting a lot of love here on KKF today!!!


----------



## daniel_il

@ftermath said:


> I’ve had this one for a little while but I needed to finish a light cleanup on it. After owning a damascus version of the same knife, I really wanted one with chiseled kanji instead of the currently available laser etched kanji. I picked this one up off eBay, polished the spine and choil, cleaned up some mild scratches with rust eraser and rehandled with a K&S blond horned ebony. Better than new. View attachment 142891


takayuki ginsan?


----------



## @ftermath

daniel_il said:


> takayuki ginsan?


Correct!


----------



## daniel_il

@ftermath said:


> Correct!


Mine look a bit different


----------



## RockyBasel

@ftermath said:


> I’ve had this one for a little while but I needed to finish a light cleanup on it. After owning a damascus version of the same knife, I really wanted one with chiseled kanji instead of the currently available laser etched kanji. I picked this one up off eBay, polished the spine and choil, cleaned up some mild scratches with rust eraser and rehandled with a K&S blond horned ebony. Better than new. View attachment 142891


What is it?


----------



## RockyBasel

Can someone tell me what knife this is?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

RockyBasel said:


> Can someone tell me what knife this is?
> View attachment 142897
> View attachment 142898
> View attachment 142899
> View attachment 142900
> View attachment 142901


Looks like Yoshikazu Ikeda Suminagashi to me.


----------



## RockyBasel

Thank you - jogged my memory. yes, it’s an Ikeda!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

I hope one day I can have too many knives to remember each of them.


----------



## @ftermath

daniel_il said:


> Mine look a bit different
> View attachment 142896


I like that. Same handle that originally came on mine. It seems that the scratch pattern changed at some point from horizontal to vertical or the other way around. Nice looking knife!


----------



## chefwp

I was so pleased with the recent Akifusa 135mm petty in AS that I picked up, I decided it needed a little brother. Coming in at 80mm, little bro. He doesn't have that really cool patina below the shinogi line like big bro does, but that appeared on the 135mm after just a few uses, so...


----------



## daniel_il

@ftermath said:


> I like that. Same handle that originally came on mine. It seems that the scratch pattern changed at some point from horizontal to vertical or the other way around. Nice looking knife!



have it for a around a year and only used it once. basically I'm not a fan on the 230*49 but the f&f and grind is outstanding


----------



## WiriWiri

daniel_il said:


> have it for a around a year and only used it once. basically I'm not a fan on the 230*49 but the f&f and grind is outstanding



Out of interest, why not? Those Takayuki ginsans have always looked tempting to me, even more so after my first experience of Yamatsuka’s ginsan has been so promising.


----------



## @ftermath

WiriWiri said:


> Out of interest, why not? Those Takayuki ginsans have always looked tempting to me, even more so after my first experience of Yamatsuka’s ginsan has been so promising.


One of the best knives I’ve picked up.


----------



## @ftermath

daniel_il said:


> have it for a around a year and only used it once. basically I'm not a fan on the 230*49 but the f&f and grind is outstanding


That’s the only thing I don’t like about them. You can’t move up to the 270 either because it’s a completely different knife.


----------



## RockyBasel

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I hope one day I can have too many knives to remember each of them.


 I sold that knife a while back - Ikeda Damascus - but I could not figure it out, as I had it in my knife pics


----------



## daniel_il

WiriWiri said:


> Out of interest, why not? Those Takayuki ginsans have always looked tempting to me, even more so after my first experience of Yamatsuka’s ginsan has been so promising.



i much prefer a "real" 240 with more height (like 52-53), also it came zero grind so it need to be sharpened.

I'm not sure if I want to keep this knife, so I didn't put an edge on it. 

on the other hand, its hard for me to let it go cause its beautifully made, never seen such amazing kanji and nice distal taper.

maybe i will get back to it in the future, i just have too many gyutos currently.


----------



## daniel_il

@ftermath said:


> That’s the only thing I don’t like about them. You can’t move up to the 270 either because it’s a completely different knife.


 
what do you mean by completely different? 

i really like ginsan, maybe i need to get 270 Kono MM


----------



## @ftermath

daniel_il said:


> what do you mean by completely different?
> 
> i really like ginsan, maybe i need to get 270 Kono MM


The 270 Takayuki Ginsan is a battle axe. They vary in weight but they’re generally anywhere from 280 grams to well over 300.

Let me know if you find a Kono MM 270 Ginsan. I don’t think they made them but I hope I’m wrong.


----------



## WiriWiri

daniel_il said:


> i much prefer a "real" 240 with more height (like 52-53), also it came zero grind so it need to be sharpened.
> 
> I'm not sure if I want to keep this knife, so I didn't put an edge on it.
> 
> on the other hand, its hard for me to let it go cause its beautifully made, never seen such amazing kanji and nice distal taper.
> 
> maybe i will get back to it in the future, i just have too many gyutos currently.



Fair enough, As a veteran of too many tiny kitchens and varied, terrible chopping spots, I’m less settled and fussy than most about specs. 

I was lucky in getting hold of a Yamatsuka blade with a ridiculous OOTB edge to go with the fit and finish (on an Oul). Whether it’s because it‘s forged or ground so ambitiously, the ginsan here seems more likeably carbon like than any other stainless I own.


----------



## daniel_il

@ftermath said:


> The 270 Takayuki Ginsan is a battle axe. They vary in weight but they’re generally anywhere from 280 grams to well over 300.
> 
> Let me know if you find a Kono MM 270 Ginsan. I don’t think they made them but I hope I’m wrong.



yeah they tend to be heavy, better to be hand picked from a good trusty vendor 

think i saw one a few months ago in Europe, I was surprised as well.

maybe it was old stock but i can contact kosuke on this matter.


----------



## daniel_il

WiriWiri said:


> Fair enough, As a veteran of too many tiny kitchens and varied, terrible chopping spots, I’m less settled and fussy than most about specs.
> 
> I was lucky in getting hold of a Yamatsuka blade with a ridiculous OOTB edge to go with the fit and finish (on an Oul). Whether it’s because it‘s forged or ground so ambitiously, the ginsan here seems more likeably carbon like than any other stainless I own.



at my current apt i do have a nice work space so i got too spoiled that i can complain about few mm short.

I agree about the ginsan part, its feels like a carbon. i also have experience with s.tanaka ginsan which is nice, but yamatsuka is nicer(maybe because its hand forged?).


----------



## esoo

daniel_il said:


> yeah they tend to be heavy, better to be hand picked from a good trusty vendor
> 
> think i saw one a few months ago in Europe, I was surprised as well.
> 
> maybe it was old stock but i can contact kosuke on this matter.



I was asking Kosuke about a saya for the MM 270 I bought off BST and he said he didn't have any MM knives for reference


----------



## @ftermath

esoo said:


> I was asking Kosuke about a saya for the MM 270 I bought off BST and he said he didn't have any MM knives for reference


MM 270 Ginsan?


----------



## esoo

@ftermath said:


> MM 270 Ginsan?



His words were this


> we don't make MM gyuto anymore, so we don't have any stocks


----------



## henkle

Perhaps pedestrian by KKF standards, but I'm enjoying my new Akira-Saku 240 sujihiki.


----------



## daniel_il

henkle said:


> Perhaps pedestrian by KKF standards, but I'm enjoying my new Akira-Saku 240 sujihiki.View attachment 142982


cool knife, from chubo?
i would be nice getting a short review


----------



## henkle

see here Sujihiki?


----------



## justaute




----------



## justaute




----------



## FishmanDE

henkle said:


> Perhaps pedestrian by KKF standards, but I'm enjoying my new Akira-Saku 240 sujihiki.View attachment 142982



how do you like that brand? How’s reactivity and edge retention?


----------



## daniel_il

justaute said:


> View attachment 143140


bought directly?


----------



## justaute

daniel_il said:


> bought directly?



yes


----------



## P3454NT

I've been holding back from posting anything... but figured I might as well, not to brag on what I have, but more to share my thoughts on the knives itself 
These knives were purchased over the last 2 week 

*Sakai Takayuki Homura Guren 225mm Gyuto*
Very intimidating due to it's size and weight, but cuts insanely well. Absolutely in love with it, but unsure about long term use due to it's weight.





*Migoto White #2 270mm Sujihiki*
Absolutely fantastic to use. Extremely smooth and easy slicing. Highly recommend anyone considering a Suji, am definitely keeping an eye for a gyuto version of this from Migoto!





*Sakai Hokushin White #2 180mm Gyuto*
Feels absolutely solid for a 180mm, sturdy and extremely well-finished. However, unfortunately not sharp enough OOTB, which was a bit of a disappointment.





*Miura Knives Itadaki series White #2 210mm Gyuto*
Really love the feel of this. Again, feels very solid, and cuts well. However, blade is actually shorter than 210mm (not that it's a bad thing).


----------



## friz

This is my newest knife, a Kaiden damascus gyuto 210mm.

It is a very old knife, but I found it brand new.


----------



## rstcso

P3454NT said:


> *Sakai Takayuki Homura Guren 225mm Gyuto*
> Very intimidating due to it's size and weight, but cuts insanely well. Absolutely in love with it, but unsure about long term use due to it's weight.


I have the 150mm petty. It's one of my favorite knives.


----------



## P3454NT

rstcso said:


> I have the 150mm petty. It's one of my favorite knives.


That's awesome! 
Not gonna lie, I'm ssoooo tempted to purchase the petty myself. It just feels extremely solid and well built.


----------



## WiriWiri

P3454NT said:


> I've been holding back from posting anything... but figured I might as well, not to brag on what I have, but more to share my thoughts on the knives itself
> These knives were purchased over the last 2 week
> 
> *Sakai Takayuki Homura Guren 225mm Gyuto*
> Very intimidating due to it's size and weight, but cuts insanely well. Absolutely in love with it, but unsure about long term use due to it's weight.
> View attachment 143187
> 
> 
> *Migoto White #2 270mm Sujihiki*
> Absolutely fantastic to use. Extremely smooth and easy slicing. Highly recommend anyone considering a Suji, am definitely keeping an eye for a gyuto version of this from Migoto!
> View attachment 143188
> 
> 
> *Sakai Hokushin White #2 180mm Gyuto*
> Feels absolutely solid for a 180mm, sturdy and extremely well-finished. However, unfortunately not sharp enough OOTB, which was a bit of a disappointment.
> View attachment 143189
> 
> 
> *Miura Knives Itadaki series White #2 210mm Gyuto*
> Really love the feel of this. Again, feels very solid, and cuts well. However, blade is actually shorter than 210mm (not that it's a bad thing).
> View attachment 143190



Cheers for those. Enjoyed hearing about the Takayuki Homura - attactive things that I’ve been keeping a curious eye on for a while. Never tried an Itsuo Doi and not sure if the thickness appeals, but they’re unusual and attractive blades.


----------



## rstcso

P3454NT said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm ssoooo tempted to purchase the petty myself. It just feels extremely solid and well built.


I've caught my wife using it several times... with a big smile on her face. She usually leaves my knives alone, but she's drawn to this petty.


----------



## P3454NT

rstcso said:


> I've caught my wife using it several times... with a big smile on her face. She usually leaves my knives alone, but she's drawn to this petty.


aw man.. why did you have to say that? Now I'm going to have to really consider buying the petty again LOL


----------



## P3454NT

WiriWiri said:


> Cheers for those. Enjoyed hearing about the Takayuki Homura - attactive things that I’ve been keeping a curious eye on for a while. Never tried an Itsuo Doi and not sure if the thickness appeals, but they’re unusual and attractive blades.


I'm 100% with you. And to be very honest... I embarrassingly purchased it more for the look than anything else initially. But man, it's a beast. Mind you, I think most ppl here would have more experience than I.


----------



## rstcso

P3454NT said:


> aw man.. why did you have to say that? Now I'm going to have to really consider buying the petty again LOL


No doubt in my mind, her picking up this knife while my back was turned and feeling the magic of using an exceptional knife, has been the silent support to continue acquiring more knives without as much as "one of those looks".

Enjoy your new petty.


----------



## rstcso

And while I'm wasting space talking about pettys, I thought I'd better show my latest buy off BST, a Shi.han Kurouchi Tsuchime AEB-L 210mm Gyuto. As soon as I held it, I placed an order for a Shi.han Stainless Clad 52100 210mm Gyuto.


----------



## P3454NT

rstcso said:


> And while I'm wasting space talking about pettys, I thought I'd better show my latest buy off BST, a Shi.han Kurouchi Tsuchime AEB-L 210mm Gyuto. As soon as I held it, I placed an order for a Shi.han Stainless Clad 52100 210mm Gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 143202
> View attachment 143203


Whoa! Love the finish on it, and the handle!! Congrats mate!


----------



## kidsos

Togashi Nakiri in white 2 170 mm

Went to a knife store and held it after it sparked my interest on the shelf. Really liked the height, the weight and the size. So now I have also joined the nakiri club I guess


----------



## JimMaple98

Dalman Massdrop honyaki 240


----------



## uniliang

Y. Ikeda Honyaki Petty 150mm.


----------



## iandustries

friz said:


> This is my newest knife, a Kaiden damascus gyuto 210mm.
> 
> It is a very old knife, but I found it brand new.
> 
> View attachment 143201



the damascus looks similar to kikkumori b1 damascus blades,


----------



## friz

iandustries said:


> the damascus looks similar to kikkumori b1 damascus blades,


Is an old Konosuke blade for Chef's Armoury in Australia. Morihiro Blue #1. The taper of this blade is stregonery.


----------



## RockyBasel

Eagle has landed - finally, I found one in pristine condition with a great handle upgrade. They don’t make these anymore sadly
275x61 mm heel
337 gm

It is so well balanced, does not feel like 337 gm - perhaps the handle upgrade balances it out

This makes my troika complete - see below


----------



## RockyBasel

Here they are, side by side - honyaki, iron clad Damascus, and SS clad
Blue 2 Honyaki - 275x61 - 337 gm
Blue 2 Dammy - 272x60 - 281 gm
SS clad blue 2 - 271x60 - 242 gm


----------



## lemeneid

JimMaple98 said:


> Dalman Massdrop honyaki 240
> View attachment 143358
> View attachment 143359


Doesn’t come with pubes in the box, I’m taking a few points off just for that


----------



## RockyBasel

Special Thanks to @vMinh Nguyen for parting with the Toyama Honyaki - he did an amazing job of packing it right - arrived smoothly in Switzerland no problems


----------



## RockyBasel

lemeneid said:


> Doesn’t come with pubes in the box, I’m taking a few points off just for that


Not just any pubes Nordic blond pubes of the gods


----------



## lemeneid

RockyBasel said:


> Eagle has landed - finally, I found one in pristine condition with a great handle upgrade. They don’t make these anymore sadly
> 275x61 mm heel
> 337 gm
> 
> It is so well balanced, does not feel like 337 gm - perhaps the handle upgrade balances it out
> 
> This makes my troika complete - see below
> 
> View attachment 143391
> View attachment 143392
> View attachment 143393
> View attachment 143394
> View attachment 143395
> View attachment 143396


Glad you finally got it, because I wasn’t going to give mine up


----------



## RockyBasel

lemeneid said:


> Glad you finally got it, because I wasn’t going to give mine up



You know I was going to come begging to you one day


----------



## friz

RockyBasel said:


> Special Thanks to @vMinh Nguyen for parting with the Toyama Honyaki - he did an amazing job of packing it right - arrived smoothly in Switzerland no problems


Can you imagine if it would have arrived packed horribly after having paid 2k?


----------



## RockyBasel

friz said:


> Can you imagine if it would have arrived packed horribly after having paid 2k?


Stranger things have happened

Don’t remind me of the price please it hurts just thinking about it


----------



## JimMaple98

lemeneid said:


> Doesn’t come with pubes in the box, I’m taking a few points off just for that


previous owner obviously took what was of value and sold off the rest, anyone willing to part with some dalman pubes? 
$$$ waiting, open to trades.


----------



## kpham12

RockyBasel said:


> Here they are, side by side - honyaki, iron clad Damascus, and SS clad
> Blue 2 Honyaki - 275x61 - 337 gm
> Blue 2 Dammy - 272x60 - 281 gm
> SS clad blue 2 - 271x60 - 242 gm
> View attachment 143397



Oh no, he’s collected all the infinity stones


----------



## lemeneid

JimMaple98 said:


> previous owner obviously took what was of value and sold off the rest, anyone willing to part with some dalman pubes?
> $$$ waiting, open to trades.


I’m only trading my pubes for that sweet Raquin cookie


----------



## KnightKnightForever

MontezumaBoy said:


> Haburn Bunka - another beautiful piece from da CF master ...
> 
> Blade - 210 mm, stainless san mai w/ 52100 core (dark etch)
> Handle - one of a kind CF (Ian calls it "marbled" / I call it "CF Burl" ... you decide) / inlaid with green mammoth (veggie prep after all) with ss ferrule and scalloped butt cap - "stupid pretty" (the whole package is heirloom fit)
> 
> Thx Mr Ian! Sorry for my crappy pic's .... but she cuts like a dream ...
> 
> View attachment 139558
> View attachment 139559
> View attachment 139560
> View attachment 139561
> View attachment 139562
> View attachment 139563
> View attachment 139564
> View attachment 139565



I love my Haburn man, it's an amazing knife.


----------



## KnightKnightForever

lemeneid said:


> I’m only trading my pubes for that sweet Raquin cookie



... Are they made of gold?


----------



## lemeneid

KnightKnightForever said:


> ... Are they made of gold?


Let me let you in on a secret, my middle name is Rumplestiltskin


----------



## shinyunggyun

Finally got an Ashi ginga. From bluewayjapan on ebay. White #2 extra thin. 240mm. This thing is so light, it's like I'm holding nothing.


----------



## jinji

Takada no Hamono bunka 170mm


----------



## ModRQC

...


----------



## Jeff

TAKESHI SAJI Copper Layer VG-10 240mm Gyuto


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Got this Myojin SG2 gyuto 240 today. Got it from K&S NY (they don’t have it on their website). Impulse buy. Paid painfully more than the homebutcher deal. The profile and grind are very similar to the 2019 Konosuke FM I’ve had.

233 mm* 51 mm
162 gram with Ho wood handle, 134 gram without the handle. I might swap to a D shape burnt chestnut handle later.
2.65 mm spine above the heel, 2.4 mm in the middle (I guess that’s why it feels stiff)

Btw to all the Myojin owners, how did you manage to remove the overly stubborn coating? (Edit: 100% acetone did it in several swipes)


----------



## shinyunggyun

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got this Myojin SG2 gyuto 240 today. Got it from K&S NY (they don’t have it on their website). Impulse buy. Paid painfully more than the homebutcher deal. The profile and grind are very similar to the 2019 Konosuke FM I’ve had.
> 
> 233 mm* 51 mm
> 162 gram with Ho wood handle, 134 gram without the handle. I might swap to a D shape burnt chestnut handle later.
> 2.65 mm spine above the heel, 2.4 mm in the middle (I guess that’s why it feels stiff)
> 
> Btw to all the Myojin owners, how did you manage to remove the overly stubborn coating?
> 
> View attachment 143625
> View attachment 143626
> View attachment 143627
> View attachment 143628


So, was it worth it?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

shinyunggyun said:


> So, was it worth it?


I would say the profile, grind and f&f are as expected so far. I don't need a stainless FM tbh, just want to try the steel after seeing JDC's review. I've never been really impressed by any PM steel including SG2, RWL34, M390, ZDP189 and HAP40 before, but his review, especially the part where he could still cut toilet paper after a few meals and 4 corn cobs makes it a must try to me. The part where his knife showed no damage after hitting counter or sink several times is also almost too good to be true.


----------



## daniel_il

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I would say the profile, grind and f&f are as expected so far. I don't need a stainless FM tbh, just want to try the steel after seeing JDC's review. I've never been really impressed by any PM steel including SG2, RWL34, M390, ZDP189 and HAP40 before, but his review, especially the part where he could still cut toilet paper after a few meals and 4 corn cobs makes it a must try to me. The part where his knife showed no damage after hitting counter or sink several times is also almost too good to be true.



congrats for this buy, i like your handle better


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

daniel_il said:


> congrats for this buy, i like your handle better


It’s a Masamoto KS handle. I sanded off the Masamoto kanji on the back. Haha


----------



## jinji

Some new knives today!
Shigefusa Kurouchi Nakiri 165mm
Kaeru Kasumi Gyuto 240mm
Kaeru Kasumi Pairing 90mm


----------



## Pointless1

Had to retake these because my erection was in the frame.


----------



## iandustries

Pointless1 said:


> Had to retake these because my erection was in the frame. View attachment 143840
> View attachment 143841



White 2? Ginsan?


----------



## Pointless1

iandustries said:


> White 2? Ginsan?



Blue 2 from @Jville


----------



## ethompson

First honyaki, a Takagi from BST.




I wanted a project and boy did I get one... I'm goodness knows how many hours in (definitely 20+) and I think I am probably only about 75% of the way to where I will end up regrinding. Current polish definitely needs work too, probably need to go back down to ~600 grit and work back up. Was pleased to find a hamon though and there is some bonus banding as well. New handle coming soon.


----------



## KnightKnightForever

I’ve been wanting one of these Shi.han telegraphs for a while now! Finally got one.


----------



## rstcso

KnightKnightForever said:


> I’ve been wanting one of these Shi.han telegraphs for a while now! Finally got one.


Congratulations on finding "the one"!


----------



## Delat

John: “….and here’s Myojin, straight out of Fashion Week styled by Home Butcher, boldly displaying the vivid colors of fall”
Gail: “Clearly zero f’s given by Home Butcher, John.”
John: “Right you are, Gail”


----------



## KnightKnightForever

TFTFTFTF!!!

Finally got my wa denka in from the factory!! In my opinion, fit and finish looks good. Anyone want to put their two cents in on the job they did?


----------



## tcmx3

KnightKnightForever said:


> TFTFTFTF!!!
> 
> Finally got my wa denka in from the factory!! In my opinion, fit and finish looks good. Anyone want to put their two cents in on the job they did?
> 
> View attachment 143951
> View attachment 143952
> View attachment 143954
> View attachment 143955
> View attachment 143957
> View attachment 143958
> View attachment 143961
> View attachment 143963



it's all good until proven otherwise.

besides, there's almost certainly nothing you cant fix with time and patience.


----------



## KnightKnightForever

Had to add this one too, to add to the Metal Monkey petty I posted last week... This is Tobias Bockholt showing it and the saya off he made.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

KnightKnightForever said:


> TFTFTFTF!!!
> 
> Finally got my wa denka in from the factory!! In my opinion, fit and finish looks good. Anyone want to put their two cents in on the job they did?
> 
> View attachment 143951
> View attachment 143952
> View attachment 143954
> View attachment 143955
> View attachment 143957
> View attachment 143958
> View attachment 143961
> View attachment 143963


Looking good. Just curious…what’s the length and weight?


----------



## bythewei

Yoshimi Kato Black Damascus SG2 240mm Gyuto with custom ruby marbled acrylic handle.

The blade looks way better in person and I’m surprised at how thin the blade is. I’m fast becoming a fan of Yoshimi Kato. Looking forward to running it past some vegetables.


----------



## cotedupy

Received a most excellent care package today courtesy of @birdsfan , among which was this 210mm KU Mazaki. I think he wasn't such a fan of because it had one of those quite chunky, slightly convex Mazaki grinds. But a little time on a Shapton 500 and Turkish oilstone, and I've taken it back to pretty much zero for the main road + a microbevel, which I think I'm going to rather like - all the weight from the spine on something quite thin behind the edge. I'll refine it some more from here, but I do like the feel of it atm tbh .

I also love this profile. I don't know what others think, but it's pretty much ideal for me. Plus my wife is a rock-chopper, so I reckon it'll work for her too.











---

This next isn't necessarily a new knife, but a saya that he made for one of my knives, going only only a sketch I sent, a few photos, and some measurements.

The knife itself I made - you can tell from the artistic, and entirely intentional, low spots at the top (essential they say to avoid sticking when cutting the famous Aragonian 'Cebolla Fuentes de Ebro'!).

I also made the handle, which has always been one of my favourites, and @birdsfan rather remarkably managed to incorporate matching blue resin stripes into the saya. It's fairly splendid I think...


----------



## MrHiggins

cotedupy said:


> View attachment 144077
> 
> 
> View attachment 144078



I don't normally like fancy handles, but that one looks really good. Great match with the saya, too. Nice work all around.


----------



## cotedupy

MrHiggins said:


> I don't normally like fancy handles, but that one looks really good. Great match with the saya, too. Nice work all around.



Ah cheers! Yeah I was quite pleased with that, it was a _very _experimental handle when I was just starting to make them, from a piece of Tasmanian Oak floorboard offcut that needed a large amount of epoxy fill. A slightly messy and precarious operation, but came out beautifully.

As did BF's saya which is just a spot-on colour match for both the wood and the epoxy .


----------



## @ftermath

bythewei said:


> Yoshimi Kato Black Damascus SG2 240mm Gyuto with custom ruby marbled acrylic handle.
> 
> The blade looks way better in person and I’m surprised at how thin the blade is. I’m fast becoming a fan of Yoshimi Kato. Looking forward to running it past some vegetables.
> 
> View attachment 144074
> 
> 
> View attachment 144075
> 
> View attachment 144076


These are really nice knives and feel better in hand than I was expecting when I got mine. They go from very good to great/excellent if you sand everything to a near mirror polish and re-etch.


----------



## Delat

cotedupy said:


> Ah cheers! Yeah I was quite pleased with that, it was a _very _experimental handle when I was just starting to make them, from a piece of Tasmanian Oak floorboard offcut that needed a large amount of epoxy fill. A slightly messy and precarious operation, but came out beautifully.
> 
> As did BF's saya which is just a spot-on colour match for both the wood and the epoxy .



I really love handles with blue resin filling natural voids in the wood. Sounds weirdly specific but those combos always stand out to me. Great work!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Delat said:


> John: “….and here’s Myojin, straight out of Fashion Week styled by Home Butcher, boldly displaying the vivid colors of fall”
> Gail: “Clearly zero f’s given by Home Butcher, John.”
> John: “Right you are, Gail”
> 
> View attachment 143947
> 
> View attachment 143948
> 
> View attachment 143949
> View attachment 143950



My eyes see an owl face in that blue circle near the butt. Two golden eyes and a beak in the middle. Now I can't not see it.


----------



## Delat

HumbleHomeCook said:


> My eyes see an owl face in that blue circle near the butt. Two golden eyes and a beak in the middle. Now I can't not see it.



 took me a second to spot it! Looks like a pokémon or anime demon face to me.

BTW my wife has claimed that knife as her own, calls it “R2D2” and is quite pleased that it has the most colorful handle on the whole knife rack.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Here's a fun one! 290x56mm 295gm gyuto from Vachon in homemade Damascus (1084 & 15N20). Just my size and tons of personality. (The grind is fairly heavy but thinner behind the edge than it looks at the choil.) Already taking a lovely patina after a few seasons, so I can't wait to see how this looks with more use.


----------



## EricEricEric

(@shihanfineknives) • Instagram photos and videos







instagram.com





Shihan A2 254mm X 57mm

Bought this in my sleep, woke up from a dream about buying a knife


----------



## TSF415

EricEricEric said:


> (@shihanfineknives) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shihan A2 254mm X 57mm
> 
> Bought this in my sleep, woke up from a dream about buying a knifeView attachment 144192
> View attachment 144193
> View attachment 144194
> 
> View attachment 144196
> View attachment 144197



I don’t know if you’re joking or serious but I’ve totally bought a knife in my sleep before


----------



## WiriWiri

I’m another who bought one of those Myojin’s SG2 blades from HomeButcher, so whilst I‘d like to chronicle my latest purchase I’m wary of retreading overfamiliar ground, especially when there have been some cracking shots before on this very thread.

So forgive me for trying to squeeze a couple of different ’arty’ shots in...








Absolutely nothing more to see here now, so we can all move on to the next knife happily…


----------



## rstcso

WiriWiri said:


> So forgive me for trying to squeeze a couple of different ’arty’ shots in...


This? Or did you get one with a "colorful" handle and trying to hide it? Just asking.

Regardless, very creative and fun.


----------



## WiriWiri

rstcso said:


> This? Or did you get one with a "colorful" handle and trying to hide it? Just asking.
> 
> Regardless, very creative and fun.



Drat. I would have got away with if it hadn‘t been for you meddling kids. <shakes fist, reveals laughable photo below>





Yep, I am slightly ashamed by the horror of the handle but, with hindsight, I‘m still glad my greed overwhelmed my pride on this occasion. Let the record show that this deal worked out at over $200 less than another esteemed retailer is charging for the very same blade alone, and I got.a free handle thrown in. I’d have settled for $100 less and no handle, but still…


----------



## Giovanny Torres

WiriWiri said:


> Drat. I would have got away with if it hadn‘t been for you meddling kids. <shakes fist, reveals laughable photo below>
> 
> View attachment 144252
> 
> Yep, I am slightly ashamed by the horror of the handle but, with hindsight, I‘m still glad my greed overwhelmed my pride on this occasion. Let the record show that this deal worked out at over $200 less than another esteemed retailer is charging for the very same blade alone, and I got.a free handle thrown in. I’d have settled for $100 less and no handle, but still…


It matches nicely with the toy in the background


----------



## Pointless1

WiriWiri said:


> Drat. I would have got away with if it hadn‘t been for you meddling kids. <shakes fist, reveals laughable photo below>
> 
> View attachment 144252
> 
> Yep, I am slightly ashamed by the horror of the handle but, with hindsight, I‘m still glad my greed overwhelmed my pride on this occasion. Let the record show that this deal worked out at over $200 less than another esteemed retailer is charging for the very same blade alone, and I got.a free handle thrown in. I’d have settled for $100 less and no handle, but still…



Is it pressure sensitive? Grip harder-purple, grip looser-pink?


----------



## drsmp

Lacquer it black !


----------



## Delat

WiriWiri said:


> Yep, I am slightly ashamed by the horror of the handle


----------



## Alder26

KnightKnightForever said:


> TFTFTFTF!!!
> 
> Finally got my wa denka in from the factory!! In my opinion, fit and finish looks good. Anyone want to put their two cents in on the job they did?
> 
> View attachment 143951
> View attachment 143952
> View attachment 143954
> View attachment 143955
> View attachment 143957
> View attachment 143958
> View attachment 143961
> View attachment 143963




How long did it take to arrive?


----------



## big_adventure

Alder26 said:


> How long did it take to arrive?



Ordering a Denka from TF directly took less than a week to get to me in France.


----------



## KnightKnightForever

Alder26 said:


> How long did it take to arrive?



About 3 weeks to the US


----------



## Alder26

KnightKnightForever said:


> About 3 weeks to the US



That’s not bad at all. I have been toying with getting a denka finally and want to try time it with my birthday


----------



## refcast

TF if it had an even grind and good fit and finish. Steel sharpens easier and maybe finer (edit: actually coarser but more pleasurable) and it's also stainless clad. It feels less glassy... I like sharpening, and the edge feel better, but doesn't cut hair as readily as tf. Sharpening feels is very responsive... Not the finest, but more responsive and compared to any other steel I've sharpened. Feels like a cross between wakui V2 and Maboroshi white 1. Stainless clad sharpens crispy too, not rubbery... but not as smooth as soft iron. Similar kind of ping ringy sound to the blade as Fujiwara teruyasu. A little less hard feeling. Handle is well finished, light, and the weird cut at the back mimics a western handle and helps alot with control. He does grinding on a water cooled sander, so the light convex is very very well done. There's a convex Kona, which is somewhat conservative but we'll balanced ... The end user can always go more acute.

Asano Kajiya 210 gyuto
53mm heel
3mm spine at heel
1.2 mm spine at 1/3 point near tip
0.9 mm at 30mm from tip


----------



## Brian Weekley

Warning … this post may bring a tear to your eye!

I received a slightly early birthday present from my 10 year old son today. I share everything about my knives and sharpening with my young son. He probably knows as much or more about my knife collection than I do. He also sits patiently and interested when I sharpen and is pretty good at guessing what stone I’m going to reach for. I’m always complaining that with my collection of knives I don’t have a decent steak knife.

Well he presented me with an early birthday present today. A steak knife and a steak to use it on. Here is a couple of pics …









He paid for it with his own money … gathered from doing chores, researched it and ordered it with his moms help. When it arrived he went with his mom to our local butcher and demanded “the best steak in the store for his dad”. The knife is a Victorinox “forged” steak knife with a rosewood handle. 123mm blade length. The steak look to be assembled from a rib eye roast by the butcher.

This knife is now the most priceless knife in my collection.


----------



## tostadas

Brian Weekley said:


> Warning … this post may bring a tear to your eye!
> 
> I received a slightly early birthday present from my 10 year old son today. I share everything about my knives and sharpening with my young son. He probably knows as much or more about my knife collection than I do. He also sits patiently and interested when I sharpen and is pretty good at guessing what stone I’m going to reach for. I’m always complaining that with my collection of knives I don’t have a decent steak knife.
> 
> Well he presented me with an early birthday present today. A steak knife and a steak to use it on. Here is a couple of pics …
> 
> View attachment 144446
> View attachment 144448
> 
> 
> He paid for it with his own money … gathered from doing chores, researched it and ordered it with his moms help. When it arrived he went with his mom to our local butcher and demanded “the best steak in the store for his dad”. The knife is a Victorinox “forged” steak knife with a rosewood handle. 123mm blade length. The steak look to be assembled from a rib eye roast by the butcher.
> 
> This knife is now the most priceless knife in my collection.


What an awesome kid. You should be extremely proud. Good taste too, is that like 2 ribeye caps together?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Brian Weekley said:


> Warning … this post may bring a tear to your eye!
> 
> I received a slightly early birthday present from my 10 year old son today. I share everything about my knives and sharpening with my young son. He probably knows as much or more about my knife collection than I do. He also sits patiently and interested when I sharpen and is pretty good at guessing what stone I’m going to reach for. I’m always complaining that with my collection of knives I don’t have a decent steak knife.
> 
> Well he presented me with an early birthday present today. A steak knife and a steak to use it on. Here is a couple of pics …
> 
> View attachment 144446
> View attachment 144448
> 
> 
> He paid for it with his own money … gathered from doing chores, researched it and ordered it with his moms help. When it arrived he went with his mom to our local butcher and demanded “the best steak in the store for his dad”. The knife is a Victorinox “forged” steak knife with a rosewood handle. 123mm blade length. The steak look to be assembled from a rib eye roast by the butcher.
> 
> This knife is now the most priceless knife in my collection.



Out-freaking-standing my friend! Good for you and thank you sharing.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I think the butcher cut it from a prime rib roast and removed the chunk of fat that is present in the center of the roast and tied it up for presentation. BTW …. The butcher only charged my son $5 for the steak.

With all that can be said that is bad in this world it’s incidents such as this that makes life well worth living. I know touching moments and good deeds happen every day but when it touches you directly it’s an affirmation of the basic goodness of most people.


----------



## Knivperson

Brian Weekley said:


> Warning … this post may bring a tear to your eye!
> 
> I received a slightly early birthday present from my 10 year old son today. I share everything about my knives and sharpening with my young son. He probably knows as much or more about my knife collection than I do. He also sits patiently and interested when I sharpen and is pretty good at guessing what stone I’m going to reach for. I’m always complaining that with my collection of knives I don’t have a decent steak knife.
> 
> Well he presented me with an early birthday present today. A steak knife and a steak to use it on. Here is a couple of pics …
> 
> View attachment 144446
> View attachment 144448
> 
> 
> He paid for it with his own money … gathered from doing chores, researched it and ordered it with his moms help. When it arrived he went with his mom to our local butcher and demanded “the best steak in the store for his dad”. The knife is a Victorinox “forged” steak knife with a rosewood handle. 123mm blade length. The steak look to be assembled from a rib eye roast by the butcher.
> 
> This knife is now the most priceless knife in my collection.


Yup, I teared up. Im a sensitive father and from scandinavia, that story was way more the enough.


----------



## rstcso

Brian Weekley said:


> This knife is now the most priceless knife in my collection.


Beautiful example of why having a knife from a famous maker, or the most expensive, isn't so important. It's something that speaks to and brings you joy on a personal level, regardless of why.

You and your wife are obviously raising your son to be an amazing young man. Thank you for sharing.

...and Happy Birthday!


----------



## schutzen-jager

from Saturday estate sale - vintage German F Herder carbon steel w/ stag handle -


----------



## TJ Watson

drsmp said:


> Lacquer it black !



"_I seeth a Bread Drawer and I want it knackered back - No calors anymore I want them on the Rack..."_
{The Boiling Stones, 1968}


----------



## josemartinlopez

Delat said:


> John: “….and here’s Myojin, straight out of Fashion Week styled by Home Butcher, boldly displaying the vivid colors of fall”
> Gail: “Clearly zero f’s given by Home Butcher, John.”
> John: “Right you are, Gail”
> 
> View attachment 143947


I now learned that if you're going to do something wacky, you should go all the way off the deep end or just don't.


----------



## silylanjie

WiriWiri said:


> Drat. I would have got away with if it hadn‘t been for you meddling kids. <shakes fist, reveals laughable photo below>
> 
> View attachment 144252
> 
> Yep, I am slightly ashamed by the horror of the handle but, with hindsight, I‘m still glad my greed overwhelmed my pride on this occasion. Let the record show that this deal worked out at over $200 less than another esteemed retailer is charging for the very same blade alone, and I got.a free handle thrown in. I’d have settled for $100 less and no handle, but still…


Don't you find his handle is a bit short for a gyuto 210mm


----------



## 0x0x

Bigger brother arrived today - if anyone has an even bigger brother (~240-250mm) for the family picture let me know ;-)


----------



## Nickodemos

*Tsukasa Hinoura ATS-34 Damascus 210 mm Gyuto just arrived!*


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Akifusa stainless clad Aogami Super 180mm gyuto:


----------



## Brian Weekley

Follow on from yesterday’s post. 

Supper time …






It truly doesn’t get better than this. Cooked sous vide style at 118F in my Precision Oven. 4 min sear to 123F in butter and bacon fat in a carbon steel pan. On the plate with caramelized sweet onions and baby portobello mushrooms. 

Thanks son … best bday ever!


----------



## luuogle

Long-awaited 260x52 Vitae gyuto by Halcyon Forge.


----------



## preizzo

Awsome work by axel


----------



## jonnachang

That looks awesome! Congrats !


----------



## chefwp

I decided to give one of these a try, a CCK sharp rectangle, 230x105mm. That description is hyperbole, as it ain't at all sharp OOTB. I'm OK with that, you get what you pay for. In fact, it needs love all over. I did cut one onion up for tonight's pork tenderloin and kraut dinner, not impressed. But, I will give it some TLC, I'll oil up the handle today and continue this weekend, next with some high grit sand paper to smooth out the roughness, and lastly it needs some attention on the stones. Then, we'll see about cutting a bunch of stuff up. Don't be alarmed at the state of my cutting board, it's my bread board, no need to call the authorities...


----------



## rstcso

Brian Weekley said:


> Thanks son … best bday ever!


Beautiful knife and meal. What a special birthday!


----------



## chefwp

Brian Weekley said:


> I received a slightly early birthday present from my 10 year old son today. I share everything about my knives and sharpening with my young son. He probably knows as much or more about my knife collection than I do. He also sits patiently and interested when I sharpen and is pretty good at guessing what stone I’m going to reach for. I’m always complaining that with my collection of knives I don’t have a decent steak knife.
> 
> Well he presented me with an early birthday present today. A steak knife and a steak to use it on. Here is a couple of pics …
> 
> He paid for it with his own money … gathered from doing chores, researched it and ordered it with his moms help. When it arrived he went with his mom to our local butcher and demanded “the best steak in the store for his dad”. The knife is a Victorinox “forged” steak knife with a rosewood handle. 123mm blade length. The steak look to be assembled from a rib eye roast by the butcher.


dang, I'm gonna have to show this to my daughters, they need to step up their game!!

also:


----------



## Brian Weekley

Love it!!! 

Unfortunately I think there is something genetic that might keep daughters from being interested in knives and sharpening. Then again if you shifted to collecting and dressing dolls perhaps your daughters might shower you with bday gifts. 

Whoops … I think I just said something very wrong. I think I need to hide this post from my daughter.


----------



## chefwp

Brian Weekley said:


> Unfortunately I think there is something genetic that might keep daughters from being interested in knives and sharpening. Then again if you shifted to collecting and dressing dolls perhaps your daughters might shower you with bday gifts.


I tried to get them into it by adding things like the Yoshihiro whaler, but while they like it, it didn't really spark too much of an interest. I shouldn't complain, they both use the pinch grip and at least have a foundation of knife skills to work with. They used to show a lot more interest in cooking, which to me is the proper gateway to knife love, at least it was for me, but that interest seems very cyclical, and we are in a long trough, waiting for the next peak. The younger always takes at least a couple cooking classes in the summer. I'll keep working on them.

whaler:


----------



## Brian Weekley

I hope you also explained that you have two rules, which if broken, will result in the harshest of punishments. 

1. No boyfriends before age 28. 

2. Putting any of your knives in a dishwasher. 

Haha!


----------



## Midsummer

.


----------



## BillHanna

Brian Weekley said:


> I hope you also explained that you have two rules, which if broken, will result in the harshest of punishments.
> 
> 1. No boyfriends before age 28.
> 
> 2. Putting any of your knives in a dishwasher.
> 
> Haha!


Wrong order


----------



## Brian Weekley

BillHanna said:


> Wrong order


That was my original thought but I corrected it worrying that the occasional wife or daughter might read it.


----------



## refcast

Not a knife . . . but cool steel spec sheet. 125mm Tsubotake saw file. 67 - 68 RHC and 1.5% carbon


When I bought it, part of me vaguely wanted to sharpen the file to see what kind of edge taking and retention such as steel would have.


----------



## zizirex

Another right size petty.


----------



## Martyn

So the twins arrived yesterday. Only 4 days from Japan to UK.
Heiji 240 ss and 240 carbon.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Anam forge integral






Tanaka Kyuzo stainless clad b#1


----------



## Greenbriel

jinji said:


> Some new knives today!
> Shigefusa Kurouchi Nakiri 165mm
> Kaeru Kasumi Gyuto 240mm
> Kaeru Kasumi Pairing 90mm



That nakiri looks lovely. I'm in an upgradey mood and wanting to step out of my Massage Koishi comfort zone . No reviews on Knifewear yet, you like?


----------



## iandustries

Giovanny Torres said:


> Anam forge integral
> 
> View attachment 144932
> 
> 
> Tanaka Kyuzo stainless clad b#1
> 
> View attachment 144933



Stainless clad Tanaka Kyuzo is the dream. Where did you purchase yours from ?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Yu Kurosaki Shizuku R2 Western gyuto 210 with ironwood handle. 219 mm*50 mm. 178 gram. 1.8 mm spine. It’s beautiful and the f&f is beyond my expectation for a Echizen knife.

It’s probably one of the thinnest knife I’ve ever used. Tall and slightly concave wide bevel. 0.65-0.7 mm thick at 10 mm above the edge. 0.35 mm thick at 5 mm above the edge. 0.15 mm thick right above the edge.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

iandustries said:


> Stainless clad Tanaka Kyuzo is the dream. Where did you purchase yours from ?


Kataba in London, a bit pricey tbh but I'm weak.


----------



## chefwp

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Akifusa stainless clad Aogami Super 180mm gyuto:


How are you liking this?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chefwp said:


> How are you liking this?



Only used it a little and now we're in the wife's cooking cycle but from what I did use it, abso-freaking-lutely. At the risk of being profoundly cliché, this might be a game changer for me. So, like so many of us, I can grab one knife and freaking love it and then grab another very different knife and love it too. But, I've been discovering that I have a real affinity for 180-ish knives and profiles with a flatter bias. And this thing? So light, so nimble, so balanced!

I honestly can't wait to get to know it so much better. I haven't been this jacked about a new knife in quite some time!


----------



## Delat

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Only used it a little and now we're in the wife's cooking cycle but from what I did use it, abso-freaking-lutely. At the risk of being profoundly cliché, this might be a game changer for me. So, like so many of us, I can grab one knife and freaking love it and then grab another very different knife and love it too. But, I've been discovering that I have a real affinity for 180-ish knives and profiles with a flatter bias. And this thing? So light, so nimble, so balanced!
> 
> I honestly can't wait to get to know it so much better. I haven't been this jacked about a new knife in quite some time!



I’m really enjoying my first 180 gyuto as well, it’s super handy for small jobs. I think a 180 laser bunka is probably going to be my next purchase.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Delat said:


> I’m really enjoying my first 180 gyuto as well, it’s super handy for small jobs. I think a 180 laser bunka is probably going to be my next purchase.



My affinity for my 165 bunkas led me to trying the 180 gyutos. I first tried a 180 Tadafusa, then the 180 Hinokuni, and now this guy. The Tadafusa being a little shorter in height, a little thicker, and a more curved profile while the Hinokuni is quite thin, light and almost santoku in profile. I found myself drawn to that in general.

I am interested in a 180 bunka for sure but now I fear I may be hopelessly sold on thin and light and the added mass of the bunka might detract from that.


----------



## spaceconvoy

Fear not the santoku. Rise above the stigma and rejoice in effortless utility without prejudice


----------



## KnightKnightForever




----------



## Qapla'

KnightKnightForever said:


> View attachment 145034


Which knife is that?


----------



## KnightKnightForever

Qapla' said:


> Which knife is that?



It’s a 4” Laseur honyaki Kwaiken in copper and Amboyna burl


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

KnightKnightForever said:


> View attachment 145034


Beautiful. Could be my dream package opener.


----------



## KnightKnightForever

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Beautiful. Could be my dream package opener.



Yeah Im going to work on getting a snap on belt clip attached to it and literally just carry it around everywhere


----------



## TSF415

I’m pretty sure that knife will be nicer than the majority of the contents in the packages you open with it


----------



## Alder26

Well after getting scammed out of a little bit of money earlier in the day I was delighted to find my brand new (but many years old) beater arrived from Bernal. 

270mm of 90’s SK steel with a chunky handle to provide plenty of grip when your brandishing it at the rotten SOB that fleeced you out of a few good dollars. All for mere 120$. 
I dare say there might not be more knife (literally) for the money. I certainly don’t think there could be more smiles per mm in a knife. Can’t wait to put it through a case of onions.
Remember when you’re chewing on life’s gristle, don’t grumble, give a whistle…..


----------



## hendrix

Speaking of 180 gyutos, I picked up this 178 Catchside sort of for my wife who’s a little reluctant to move up from her 150 petty. Me, being a good husband, decided she definitely needed this.
















1.2442 steel
41 height (maybe more of a petty with this height?)
154 grams
Wenge handle with elder burl collar


----------



## Greenbriel

Alder26 said:


> Well after getting scammed out of a little bit of money earlier in the day I was delighted to find my brand new (but many years old) beater arrived from Bernal.
> 
> 270mm of 90’s SK steel with a chunky handle to provide plenty of grip when your brandishing it at the rotten SOB that fleeced you out of a few good dollars. All for mere 120$.
> I dare say there might not be more knife (literally) for the money. I certainly don’t think there could be more smiles per mm in a knife. Can’t wait to put it through a case of onions.
> Remember when you’re chewing on life’s gristle, don’t grumble, give a whistle…..


I was sorry to read about that affair. That guy is supposedly a fellow Brooklynite and just this week warmly welcomed me to the forum. Very surprising. Hoping we’ll find out he was hacked but who knows.

Congrats on this steel steal!

Glad you’re always looking on the bright side of life!


----------



## Campbell

Alder26 said:


> Well after getting scammed out of a little bit of money earlier in the day I was delighted to find my brand new (but many years old) beater arrived from Bernal.
> 
> 270mm of 90’s SK steel with a chunky handle to provide plenty of grip when your brandishing it at the rotten SOB that fleeced you out of a few good dollars. All for mere 120$.
> I dare say there might not be more knife (literally) for the money. I certainly don’t think there could be more smiles per mm in a knife. Can’t wait to put it through a case of onions.
> Remember when you’re chewing on life’s gristle, don’t grumble, give a whistle…..


Sorry that happened man. Hope you/mods get to the bottom of it. I didn't know Rick but he was a long time member. So weird. Definitely leaves a bad taste.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Alder26 said:


> Well after getting scammed out of a little bit of money earlier in the day I was delighted to find my brand new (but many years old) beater arrived from Bernal.
> 
> 270mm of 90’s SK steel with a chunky handle to provide plenty of grip when your brandishing it at the rotten SOB that fleeced you out of a few good dollars. All for mere 120$.
> I dare say there might not be more knife (literally) for the money. I certainly don’t think there could be more smiles per mm in a knife. Can’t wait to put it through a case of onions.
> Remember when you’re chewing on life’s gristle, don’t grumble, give a whistle…..



I just saw where Josh put up a video on that guy. I have the honesuki and really lie it. May well get one of the petties. Good bang for your buck offerings.


----------



## Knivperson

Smedja Aspen honyaki gyuto
223x58 @ 225
26c3, 64-65 HRc
S-grind

Very nice weigth and food release. Ill definately be happy with this one. Handle a little big for me. Thanks @DrEriksson


----------



## rstcso

Shi.han SS clad 52100 210mm






Along with Shi.han AEB-L 210mm picked up from BST a few weeks ago.


----------



## schutzen-jager

this morning estate sale $1.00 for both - Wusthof Grand Prix + unusual sheep foot with oriental makings that i know nothing about 





-


----------



## tcmx3

rstcso said:


> Shi.han SS clad 52100 210mm
> 
> View attachment 145086
> View attachment 145087
> View attachment 145088
> 
> 
> Along with Shi.han AEB-L 210mm picked up from BST a few weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 145089
> View attachment 145090



me singing to my Shi.Han knives:


----------



## WiriWiri

tcmx3 said:


> me singing to my Shi.Han knives:




I totally get this, After an interminable, uncomfortable detour to Her Majesty‘s HWDC Customs death compound for ‘enhanced testing‘ my Jiro nakiri finally made it to my door from Aus today. I celebrated with this song, mentally at first. And then I broke out a bag of onions to massacre in time to the classic drop.

It was fun. I am liking Jiro and his hefty taper already. Photos to follow


----------



## kevpenbanc

Picked up this catchside from @alterwisser.
235x52mm.


----------



## Aidan

Martyn said:


> So the twins arrived yesterday. Only 4 days from Japan to UK.
> Heiji 240 ss and 240 carbon.


May I ask about the costs at import into the uk? I have just had a delivery from Germany and had to stump up £67 in VAT and charges, even though the seller reports they have already levied VAT


----------



## alterwisser

Aidan said:


> May I ask about the costs at import into the uk? I have just had a delivery from Germany and had to stump up £67 in VAT and charges, even though the seller reports they have already levied VAT



that’s what Brexit will do for ya I guess


----------



## Martyn

Aidan said:


> May I ask about the costs at import into the uk? I have just had a delivery from Germany and had to stump up £67 in VAT and charges, even though the seller reports they have already levied VAT


roughly 30% iirc


----------



## daddy yo yo

alterwisser said:


> that’s what Brexit will do for ya I guess


Would be funny if he had voted for Brexit!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Aidan said:


> May I ask about the costs at import into the uk? I have just had a delivery from Germany and had to stump up £67 in VAT and charges, even though the seller reports they have already levied VAT


So did you pay 1.25*1.3 - 1 = 62.5% for the double VAT?


----------



## Aidan

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> So did you pay 1.25*1.3 - 1 = 62.5% for the double VAT?


Approx. 40% of £215
At that rate it is worth just ordering direct from Japan and taking my chances. 
Curses on Brexit, well no need to, it is cursed to eternity


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Aidan said:


> Approx. 40% of £215
> At that rate it is worth just ordering direct from Japan and taking my chances.
> Curses on Brexit, well no need to, it is cursed to eternity


That's better than I thought but still crazy though. You guys have free medicare so I guess that's the price.


----------



## cooktocut

Trolling BST on Sunday, received on Wednesday and slicing bacon by Friday. A little before and after


----------



## WiriWiri

Some Jiro pics to go with the tune earlier




















From BST and arrived only a couple of days ago, but having some satisfying early experiences despatching veg with purpose so far. 

Won’t get into the ’is Jiro worth it’ argument at this stage, but I will say that it feels bloody lovely in hand. You can sense there’s been some attention and love in the making, and that the odd imperfection rings true as the wabi-sabi of a craftsman still perfecting their craft. Not _that _wabi sabi of a near productIon line that seems strangely indifferent to improvement or even arsed to space out some rivets vaguely evenly or weld without the aid of saki. Seems vaguely easier to justify the price with that in mind, or my mind at least.


----------



## TSF415

Very happy with this one. I think I finally found my stainless go-to for work. Great grind. Perfect weight. Best ebony handle I’ve held. The handles not perfect, or the overall prettiest but the texture and shape is wonderful and has a slight taper.


----------



## Rob McKenna

Just in from CKC. Tanaka x Kyuzo (stainless clad).


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Indeed beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## Knivperson

Ryan Adkins said:


> Just in from CKC. Tanaka x Kyuzo (stainless clad).
> 
> View attachment 145518


They are so beautiful. Never seen them cut. A carrot and onion video would be very educational.


----------



## WiriWiri

Busy weekend here. Also arrived one Nakagawa in Silver 3, sharpened by Morihiro. Been upgrading my stainless after a very positive experience with Yamatsuka’s forged ginsan and couldn’t resist this combo.

Needs a proper workout, but the grind feels substantial (200g) and damn fine in hand.


----------



## drsmp

The Nine 210 Damascus gyuto with Redgum handle after a fresh polish. Thanks @Elliot !!

















Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## aaoueee

Just in from the GOAT. 240 HSS1.


----------



## Campbell

aaoueee said:


> Just in from the GOAT. 240 HSS1.View attachment 145780


That's a beaut!


----------



## justaute

Shi'han petty in AEB-L. Just delivered.


----------



## Rob McKenna

justaute said:


> Shi'han petty in AEB-L. Just delivered.
> View attachment 145793



Fantastic knives!


----------



## TSF415

aaoueee said:


> Just in from the GOAT. 240 HSS1.View attachment 145780



So you’re the one with slightly faster fingers than me 

congrats! Let me know if you’re looking to get rid of it any point.


----------



## vxd

aaoueee said:


> Just in from the GOAT. 240 HSS1.View attachment 145780


Nice!


----------



## xxxclx

240 HSS 1 from Dalman


----------



## TSF415

xxxclx said:


> 240 HSS 1 from Dalman
> 
> 
> View attachment 145844
> View attachment 145845
> View attachment 145846


Another  congrats. Let me know if you ever want to let it go.


----------



## Pointless1

Who says mosquitoes are bad?


----------



## esoo

Pointless1 said:


> Who says mosquitoes are bad?
> View attachment 145853



I am patiently away my day for one of those....


----------



## KnightKnightForever

KnightKnightForever said:


> View attachment 145034



This thing is unreal Beautiful man. Coolest knife I've ever owned.


----------



## justaute

justaute said:


> Shi'han petty in AEB-L. Just delivered.
> View attachment 145793


Here's its fat choil shot.


----------



## marc4pt0

Ryan Adkins said:


> Just in from CKC. Tanaka x Kyuzo (stainless clad).
> 
> View attachment 145518



Such great knives. And nice pics man. Can you show a pic of the other side? That clad line looks sweet


----------



## marc4pt0

Knivperson said:


> They are so beautiful. Never seen them cut. A carrot and onion video would be very educational.



They’re dreamy in use.


----------



## TSF415

Pointless1 said:


> Who says mosquitoes are bad?
> View attachment 145853


You guys are killing me today and I don’t even know what’s in there.


----------



## esoo

TSF415 said:


> You guys are killing me today and I don’t even know what’s in there.



You want killer? I'm on month 5 of my wait for mine....


----------



## spaceconvoy

esoo said:


> You want killer? I'm on month 5 of my wait for mine....


Mine has been sitting in a German post office for 40 days as of today... even Jesus would've had something to eat by now.


----------



## TSF415

I don’t have anything on the way from him but in the past it took a long time to get a package from Russia.


----------



## Knivperson

TSF415 said:


> You guys are killing me today and I don’t even know what’s in there.


Gotta have one. They sold out except 270 every where?


----------



## TSF415

Knivperson said:


> Gotta have one. They sold out except 270 every where?



Not sure what you’re referencing.


----------



## Jville

WiriWiri said:


> Busy weekend here. Also arrived one Nakagawa in Silver 3, sharpened by Morihiro. Been upgrading my stainless after a very positive experience with Yamatsuka’s forged ginsan and couldn’t resist this combo.
> 
> Needs a proper workout, but the grind feels substantial (200g) and damn fine in hand.
> 
> 
> View attachment 145549
> View attachment 145550
> View attachment 145551


Where are these from again? I thought I remember it being mentioned somewhere, but I can’t remember. Very nice.


----------



## Knivperson

TSF415 said:


> Not sure what you’re referencing.


Tanaka x Kyuzo


----------



## WiriWiri

Jville said:


> Where are these from again? I thought I remember it being mentioned somewhere, but I can’t remember. Very nice.



This one‘s from Cutting Edge in the UK, but Sugi Cutlery carries them in the US (amongst others I assume). It’s Sugi that first mentioned the Morihiro link, which was was confirmed by my supplier, but seems to be fairly unannounced elsewhere. Would suspect they’re all the same, Nakagawa going for some heavyweight support on his first eponymous range that I’m aware of (post Shiraki)

Definitely worth a look, at least that’s what my first impressions tell me


----------



## Delat

WiriWiri said:


> This one‘s from Cutting Edge in the UK, but Sugi Cutlery carries them in the US (amongst others I assume). It’s Sugi that first mentioned the Morihiro link, which was was confirmed by my supplier, but seems to be fairly unannounced elsewhere. Would suspect they’re all the same, Nakagawa going for some heavyweight support on his first eponymous range that I’m aware of (post Shiraki)
> 
> Definitely worth a look, at least that’s what my first impressions tell me



How would you compare your Nakagawa to Myojin? They seem to be in the same price range, excluding Home Butcher underpricing.


----------



## WiriWiri

Delat said:


> How would you compare your Nakagawa to Myojin? They seem to be in the same price range, excluding Home Butcher underpricing.



Too soon to comment really, not touched the Nakagawa bar a couple of cursory test cuts on carrots and onions. Initial thoughts are that they feel pretty dissimilar in hand (even allowing for 240vs210 and this Mjoyin‘s stumpy ewok bellend of a handle aberration) - the Nakagawa is noticeably heavier (212g) , far more a ’traditional’ Sakai wide bevel with a chunkier spine and heel, The Nakagawa is heavier than my FM240 with ebony handle (and feels heavier still given the forward balance), seemingly thicker at the heel and marginally thicker BTE than my Tanaka and Myojin equivalents. This is pretty much a workhorse as far as stainless Sakai stuff goes

That said, there’s some dramatic thinning at the tip of the Nakagawa/Morihiro grind and I suspect the choil viewed from behind the heel doesn‘t tell anywhere near the whole story. Looking forward to having more of a play really


----------



## iandustries

WiriWiri said:


> Too soon to comment really, not touched the Nakagawa bar a couple of cursory test cuts on carrots and onions. Initial thoughts are that they feel pretty dissimilar in hand (even allowing for 240vs210 and this Mjoyin‘s stumpy ewok bellend of a handle aberration) - the Nakagawa is noticeably heavier (212g) , far more a ’traditional’ Sakai wide bevel with a chunkier spine and heel, The Nakagawa is heavier than my FM240 with ebony handle (and feels heavier still given the forward balance), seemingly thicker at the heel and marginally thicker BTE than my Tanaka and Myojin equivalents. This is pretty much a workhorse as far as stainless Sakai stuff goes
> 
> That said, there’s some dramatic thinning at the tip of the Nakagawa/Morihiro grind and I suspect the choil viewed from behind the heel doesn‘t tell anywhere near the whole story. Looking forward to having more of a play really



I purchased my 240 from sugi, Definitely a sakai workhorse. Its one oh my heaviest knives (I prefer lasers in general) and cannot compare it to the FM since I’ve not tried one. The tip of mine is still thicker than some of my other sakai knives and probably most similar to my Togashi w1 stainless kasumi. Took it to the stones lightly as it came without too much of an edge. Still need more time to test, but it was a hard oppportunity to pass up, with that beautiful jobone handle. Will take some pictures when the sun comes up!









Custom Nakagawa Satoshi Ginsan 3 Gyuto 240mm - Box Elder Burl


Satoshi Nakagawa San was the only disciple and successor to the Kenichi Shiraki San After Mr. Shiraki retired, he was tasked with forging knives at Shiraki's workshop. Mr. Nakagawa became independent in 2021 and founded his own workshop Sharpener : Morihiro Use & Care Do not attempt to cut, hit...



sugicutlery.com


----------



## WiriWiri

iandustries said:


> I purchased my 240 from sugi, Definitely a sakai workhorse. Its one oh my heaviest knives (I prefer lasers in general) and cannot compare it to the FM since I’ve not tried one. The tip of mine is still thicker than some of my other sakai knives and probably most similar to my Togashi w1 stainless kasumi. Took it to the stones lightly as it came without too much of an edge. Still need more time to test, but it was a hard oppportunity to pass up, with that beautiful jobone handle. Will take some pictures when the sun comes up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Nakagawa Satoshi Ginsan 3 Gyuto 240mm - Box Elder Burl
> 
> 
> Satoshi Nakagawa San was the only disciple and successor to the Kenichi Shiraki San After Mr. Shiraki retired, he was tasked with forging knives at Shiraki's workshop. Mr. Nakagawa became independent in 2021 and founded his own workshop Sharpener : Morihiro Use & Care Do not attempt to cut, hit...
> 
> 
> 
> sugicutlery.com



Glad we’ve had similar experiences in some ways, even down to the borderline OOTB edge needing a touch up - always a slight worry you’ve got the one outlier in the batch, or that you’re basically agreeing with your own preconceptions. Agree with the apt comparison with a Togashi fwiw- this did make me think of the Togashi and Tanaka Kyuzos I‘ve briefly handled, albeit a chunkier version

Gut feel is that I’ll like this blade, the usual personal reservations about such obvious wide bevels aside, I did want this to be more of a midweight - or at least that was the excuse for finding a ‘gap’ in my lighter stainless selection - but the stoutness in hand still surprised me a little on receipt. Would probably be a good option for a pro kitchen - feels like it’d cope well with whatever you’d throw at it.


----------



## Delat

WiriWiri said:


> Too soon to comment really, not touched the Nakagawa bar a couple of cursory test cuts on carrots and onions. Initial thoughts are that they feel pretty dissimilar in hand (even allowing for 240vs210 and this Mjoyin‘s stumpy ewok bellend of a handle aberration) - the Nakagawa is noticeably heavier (212g) , far more a ’traditional’ Sakai wide bevel with a chunkier spine and heel, The Nakagawa is heavier than my FM240 with ebony handle (and feels heavier still given the forward balance), seemingly thicker at the heel and marginally thicker BTE than my Tanaka and Myojin equivalents. This is pretty much a workhorse as far as stainless Sakai stuff goes
> 
> That said, there’s some dramatic thinning at the tip of the Nakagawa/Morihiro grind and I suspect the choil viewed from behind the heel doesn‘t tell anywhere near the whole story. Looking forward to having more of a play really



Thanks the info and also @iandustries. I was close to picking one up just based on the Nakagawa/Morihiro reps but I really am into thinner and lighter grinds since I’m only cooking occasionally for two these days. Still drool-worthy knives for the right audience, though.


----------



## RockyBasel

aaoueee said:


> Just in from the GOAT. 240 HSS1.View attachment 145780


Love that kiri box


----------



## 0x0x

Just got those two from a forum member. Smaller than the size I usually use, but they are awesome, maybe I get back using smaller knives again


----------



## RockyBasel

Unrelated, but very related to many knife discussions on this illustrious forum


----------



## Pauldoduy

This is my new stuff but I don't know so much about it (blacksmith & sharpener). They said that it's their secret.
A Hon-Kasumi gyuto from Sakai, Japan.
Length: 240mm
Hight at heel: 49mm
Thickness: 3.4mm
Weight: 180g
Steel: Blue 1 core & soft iron clad


----------



## friz

Pauldoduy said:


> This is my new stuff but I don't know so much about it (blacksmith & sharpener). They said that it's their secret.
> A Hon-Kasumi gyuto from Sakai, Japan.
> Length: 240mm
> Hight at heel: 49mm
> Thickness: 3.4mm
> Weight: 180g
> Steel: Blue 1 core & soft iron clad
> View attachment 146176
> View attachment 146177


I was eyeing that one. Do you feel the clad has the sand blasted feeling of the Tanaka Yohei and of the wide bevel of the Tanaka Kyuzo?


----------



## Pauldoduy

friz said:


> I was eyeing that one. Do you feel the clad has the sand blasted feeling of the Tanaka Yohei and of the wide bevel of the Tanaka Kyuzo?


I saw a same one from Hitohira (forged by Tanaka & sharpened by Yohei). However they didn't admit it.








Hitohira Tanaka Yohei Blue #1 Kasumi Gyuto 240mm Yakusugi Cedar Handle


Detailed SpecBrand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片) Smith: Tanaka Blacksmith 田中打刃物製作所 Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 240mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Soft Iron Clad Handle: Yakusugi Cedar & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Octagonal Total Length: 386mm Edge Length...




hitohira-japan.com


----------



## friz

Pauldoduy said:


> I saw a same one from Hitohira (forged by Tanaka & sharpened by Yohei). However they didn't admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira Tanaka Yohei Blue #1 Kasumi Gyuto 240mm Yakusugi Cedar Handle
> 
> 
> Detailed SpecBrand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片) Smith: Tanaka Blacksmith 田中打刃物製作所 Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 240mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Soft Iron Clad Handle: Yakusugi Cedar & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Octagonal Total Length: 386mm Edge Length...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitohira-japan.com


Does it feel sand blasted? I really doubt that knife has been finished, on clad, by natural stones.


----------



## Pauldoduy

friz said:


> Does it feel sand blasted? I really doubt that knife has been finished, on clad, by natural stones.


Yes, you are right!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Received this Raquin from @Sparten007 today. 241mm*53.4 mm. 218 gram. Spine is 4.6 mm thick out of the handle, 3.6 above the heel, 2.2 in the middle and 1.3 mm at 1 cm from the tip.

The grind is a nice convex wide bevel. And the dimension, profile and balance are also spot on to me. Love it!


----------



## hmh

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Received this Raquin from @Sparten007 today. 241mm*53.4 mm. 218 gram. Spine is 4.6 mm thick out of the handle, 3.6 above the heel, 2.2 in the middle and 1.3 mm at 1 cm from the tip.
> 
> The grind is a nice convex wide bevel. And the dimension, profile and balance are also spot on to me. Love it!



How does it compare (mainly on cutting) to your 240 toyama?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

hmh said:


> How does it compare (mainly on cutting) to your 240 toyama?


My experience with Raquin is very limited since I only tried a smaller one for a week in a passaround and then just 1 meal with this one. From my impression I would say Toyama is more an all-arounder while Raquin (I think it's a KT grind) does what it does very well. It cuts a lot better than the choil's shot suggests. If you never had either of them I would recommend you to try the Toyama first. The availability and performance/price ratio of Toyama is hard to beat.


----------



## 0x0x




----------



## Sparten007

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Received this Raquin from @Sparten007 today. 241mm*53.4 mm. 218 gram. Spine is 4.6 mm thick out of the handle, 3.6 above the heel, 2.2 in the middle and 1.3 mm at 1 cm from the tip.
> 
> The grind is a nice convex wide bevel. And the dimension, profile and balance are also spot on to me. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 146230
> View attachment 146231
> View attachment 146232



I am glad that you LOVE it!!


----------



## xsmx13

Pointless1 said:


> Who says mosquitoes are bad?
> View attachment 145853


Do we get to see what's inside?


----------



## Qapla'

Pauldoduy said:


> This is my new stuff but I don't know so much about it (blacksmith & sharpener). They said that it's their secret.
> A Hon-Kasumi gyuto from Sakai, Japan.
> Length: 240mm
> Hight at heel: 49mm
> Thickness: 3.4mm
> Weight: 180g
> Steel: Blue 1 core & soft iron clad
> View attachment 146176
> View attachment 146177


I'm guessing "Especial-Made by Sakai Tomotatsu"? Not sure what the second character is.


----------



## Pauldoduy

Qapla' said:


> I'm guessing "Especial-Made by Sakai Tomotatsu"? Not sure what the second character is.


Did you translate base on Kanji letters?


----------



## spaceconvoy

Qapla' said:


> I'm guessing "Especial-Made by Sakai Tomotatsu"? Not sure what the second character is.


Specially made by Shoryu in Sakai

堺 - Sakai
昇龍 - Shoryu, a name
別作 - Bessaku, specially made

Fun fact, it's the same kanji as shoryuken from Street Fighter, meaning "rising dragon" (ken=punch/fist)


----------



## Pauldoduy

spaceconvoy said:


> Specially made by Shoryu in Sakai
> 
> 堺 - Sakai
> 昇龍 - Shoryu, a name
> 別作 - Bessaku, specially made
> 
> Fun fact, it's the same kanji as shoryuken from Street Fighter, meaning "rising dragon" (ken=punch/fist)


Thanks mate!

Yes, the brand name is Sakai Shoryu. However I can not find out blacksmith and sharpener. They said that it's their secret. @[email protected]


----------



## Nickodemos

I bought this Takeda 215mm as classic gyuto a while ago from Phil with no handle. So not exactly my most recent knife purchase. But I just finished up it’s handle and it’s ready to go to work finally!


----------



## iandustries

friz said:


> Does it feel sand blasted? I really doubt that knife has been finished, on clad, by natural stones.



I was gonna say that looks like a tanaka yohei !


----------



## JoelV

Couldn’t resist and always wanted a yoshikazu tanaka for the growing collection. 240mm white 1 with custom handle with desert ironwood handle


----------



## josemartinlopez

Nice, which retailer?


----------



## tcmx3

Manaka 240 aogami 1. lot of knife for the money IMO


----------



## brimmergj

tcmx3 said:


> Manaka 240 aogami 1. lot of knife for the money IMO


How do you like it? I just got one a few weeks ago, used about 5-6 times and mine wedges a ton.


----------



## tcmx3

brimmergj said:


> How do you like it? I just got one a few weeks ago, used about 5-6 times and mine wedges a ton.



just got it today. havent tested it on a ton of different stuff and the apples I have arent the really big ones I usually see, so cant comment.

but, a 56mm blue 1 warikomi blade with stone finished bevels & good f&f overall was kind of where I was coming from.


----------



## brimmergj

tcmx3 said:


> just got it today. havent tested it on a ton of different stuff and the apples I have arent the really big ones I usually see, so cant comment.
> 
> but, a 56mm blue 1 warikomi blade with stone finished bevels & good f&f overall was kind of where I was coming from.


I absolutely agree. A lot for the price. I was just curious how it was for you, as I haven't seen a lot written about how it cuts. I like the sound of that 56mm height you got. Mine came in at 50mm.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Mine doesn’t wedge at all and I’m surprised to hear that comment.


----------



## JoelV

josemartinlopez said:


> Nice, which retailer?


I found it on sharpknifeshop at great Price in Toronto


----------



## IsoJ

Mazaki santoku from @preizzo


----------



## josemartinlopez

You bought a... santoku?! I guess if it's from Mazaki Lord @preizzo, it must be good!


----------



## IsoJ

josemartinlopez said:


> You bought a... santoku?! I guess if it's from Mazaki Lord @preizzo, it must be good!


We will see when I use it for awhile. I tried with nakiris but we didn't get along. Maybe the santoku has more point for me.


----------



## DF18

Posting premature pictures stolen from his Instagram (I suck at taking pictures and his are much better than mine will be). 

Monosteel gyuto snd damascus bunka from Fredrick Spåre


----------



## daniel_il

Stainless & carbon 240s


----------



## DF18

daniel_il said:


> Stainless & carbon 240sView attachment 146537



What’s the bottom one?


----------



## daniel_il

DF18 said:


> What’s the bottom one?



Myojin r2 & Raquin 145sc


----------



## Midsummer

IsoJ said:


> We will see when I use it for awhile. I tried with nakiris but we didn't get along. Maybe the santoku has more point for me.


The 210 Nakiri is a whole different thing from a 165. I did not find the 165 nakiri for me; but the 210 is a knife I enjoy using.


----------



## DF18

daniel_il said:


> Myojin r2 & Raquin 145sc



I thought it was a Raquin… I want one from him so bad. I keep missing on his drops lol. Can’t enter my info fast enough.


----------



## daniel_il

DF18 said:


> I thought it was a Raquin… I want one from him so bad. I keep missing on his drops lol. Can’t enter my info fast enough.



haha yeah story of my life too.. i bought this one from a KKF member


----------



## DF18

daniel_il said:


> haha yeah story of my life too.. i bought this one from a KKF member



Sounds like that’s the way to go lol.


----------



## IsoJ

Midsummer said:


> The 210 Nakiri is a whole different thing from a 165. I did not find the 165 nakiri for me; but the 210 is a knife I enjoy using.


I haven't tried 210, the 165 and 180 where too short. I skipped the 210 nakiri and went with cleaver. Very happy with that. Then again if I had a spare knife budget, Toyama 210 ironclad would be the choice for me.


----------



## aaoueee

DF18 said:


> Posting premature pictures stolen from his Instagram (I suck at taking pictures and his are much better than mine will be).
> 
> Monosteel gyuto snd damascus bunka from Fredrick Spåre


These look beautiful.


----------



## marc4pt0

When DT sends a message asking if you want a knife, you simply say yes.
240 Magnacut gyuto:


----------



## xsmx13

marc4pt0 said:


> When DT sends a message asking if you want a knife, you simply say yes.
> 240 Magnacut gyuto:
> 
> View attachment 146585
> View attachment 146586


Developed by Larrin and made by Devin? That's amazing!


----------



## marc4pt0

xsmx13 said:


> Developed by Larrin and made by Devin? That's amazing!



Indeed!


----------



## Rainmaker

Shiro Kamo R2 Damascus 180mm Santoku as an extra knife in the house and something my 14 yo daughter can learn to use. Part of a recent buying spree including a 300mm suji and a 180mm suji petty.


----------



## Bart.s

After months of waiting, finally got my TF's, mab gyuto's, 150x47, 210x51

















150:




210:


----------



## Hassanbensober

Just curious. Has anyone received their Marko western from his Instagram/web store group buy? Would love to see it.
Thanks


----------



## Campbell

Hassanbensober said:


> Just curious. Has anyone received their Marko western from his Instagram/web store group buy? Would love to see it.
> Thanks


I'll second that motion.


----------



## Rob McKenna

Hassanbensober said:


> Just curious. Has anyone received their Marko western from his Instagram/web store group buy? Would love to see it.
> Thanks





Campbell said:


> I'll second that motion.



I’ve got you guys. 240mm 52100 came out at 229x51.5 and it’s perfect.


----------



## Campbell

Beautiful knife and great pictures!


----------



## Hassanbensober

Ryan Adkins said:


> I’ve got you guys. 240mm 52100 came out at 229x51.5 and it’s perfect.
> 
> View attachment 146742


Thank you. Definitely a stunner. Can’t wait!


----------



## vxd

Bart.s said:


> After months of waiting, finally got my TF's, mab gyuto's, 150x47, 210x51
> View attachment 146628
> 
> View attachment 146629
> 
> View attachment 146630
> 
> View attachment 146631
> 
> 150:
> View attachment 146632
> 
> 210:
> View attachment 146633


Sweet knives!


----------



## Sparten007

Slicer for days…

I have not take a picture but here is one taken by the maestro himself, Sir Yanick!


----------



## superworrier

Pauldoduy said:


> This is my new stuff but I don't know so much about it (blacksmith & sharpener). They said that it's their secret.
> A Hon-Kasumi gyuto from Sakai, Japan.
> Length: 240mm
> Hight at heel: 49mm
> Thickness: 3.4mm
> Weight: 180g
> Steel: Blue 1 core & soft iron clad
> View attachment 146176
> View attachment 146177


Isn’t that the Konosuke stamp? Curious where this is from. Could we have the Kono ft back?
Edit: actually I think it might be Tanaka’s stamp. Have seen it on old Fuji’s and tanaka kyuzos


----------



## Pauldoduy

superworrier said:


> Isn’t that the Konosuke stamp? Curious where this is from. Could we have the Kono ft back?
> Edit: actually I think it might be Tanaka’s stamp. Have seen it on old Fuji’s and tanaka kyuzos


I asked Kosuke san and he replied that seem It was produced when his brother in law was working with him. He may keep the old stock and provided them to seller. Sakai Shoryu seems to be the brand of his company.


----------



## iandustries

Pauldoduy said:


> This is my new stuff but I don't know so much about it (blacksmith & sharpener). They said that it's their secret.
> A Hon-Kasumi gyuto from Sakai, Japan.
> Length: 240mm
> Hight at heel: 49mm
> Thickness: 3.4mm
> Weight: 180g
> Steel: Blue 1 core & soft iron clad
> View attachment 146176
> View attachment 146177



Looks a lot like a tanaka yohei


----------



## Knivperson

So here is "the wife beater" / guest knife for those who doesnt want to try a japanese or high end knife. A 16 cm Wüsthof with smoked oak handle. Actually it's got more taper than I expected. Very light and nimble. Stainless steel, 56 HCR, I think.


----------



## marc4pt0

A. marko with a hybrid western handle in unknown wood. I polished it up a bit to reveal what looks really close to amboyna burl perhaps


----------



## PeterL

Dalman HSS1

Length: 215mm
Height: 58mm
Weight: 226g


----------



## JakeLoveshighCarbon

My first Y Tanaka. These are crazy good cutters. I was worried it was going to be too lazerish and not have enough a** behind it, but it is a solid middleweight. I will probably have to bevel one side because it is so thin behind the edge, but I'm enjoying the ghosting through food it is doing at the moment.


----------



## timebard

I've been on the hunt for the right 180mm gyuto and picked up two recently--Takamura VG10 and Prendergast 52100. The DP is a straight up lil beast at 205g.


----------



## Pauldoduy

iandustries said:


> Looks a lot like a tanaka yohei


Yes, I saw the same one on Hitohira website.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Toyama SS-clad Nakiri 210. 65 mm height. 258 gram weight. I’ve always been curious about this knife given their reputation and now I see why.

This thing is thinner bte than Toyama gyutos. I’ve had toyanabe SS-clad, iron-clad and dammy gyutos, and they are around 1.1 mm thick at 1 cm above the edge. But this Nakiri is 0.9 mm thick at 1 cm above the edge for the entire front half. It thickens to 1.0 mm at 1 cm above the edge to the heel gradually. And its weight also helps cutting (compared to lighter gyutos).

I did a quick test on carrots and it cuts better than my Toyama gyuto. Almost feels like Yoshikane but heavier and stiffer. The resistance in cutting carrots is a little more than my 210 yoshikane k-tip but comparable to or maybe slightly less than my 240 yoshikane SLD dammy. But because it’s heavier it’s so effortless. This Nakiri is definitely a vegetable cutting machine.


----------



## KnightKnightForever

justaute said:


> Here's its fat choil shot.View attachment 145872



Chode'l shot?


----------



## Sparten007

One word, well maybe two!! Monsieur Milan!!

Milan was a wild card that I instantly knew he was up to something brilliant when I first saw his work and I instantly I knew he would climb up the ladder to be recognized as one the greatest makers of our time. 

Here is another masterpiece just hit my front door today!!

Cheers


----------



## tostadas

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Toyama SS-clad Nakiri 210. 65 mm height. 258 gram weight. I’ve always been curious about this knife given their reputation and now I see why.
> 
> This thing is thinner bte than Toyama gyutos. I’ve had toyanabe SS-clad, iron-clad and dammy gyutos, and they are around 1.1 mm thick at 1 cm above the edge. But this Nakiri is 0.9 mm thick at 1 cm above the edge for the entire front half. It thickens to 1.0 mm at 1 cm above the edge to the heel gradually. And its weight also helps cutting (compared to lighter gyutos).
> 
> I did a quick test on carrots and it cuts better than my Toyama gyuto. Almost feels like Yoshikane but heavier and stiffer. The resistance in cutting carrots is a little more than my 210 yoshikane k-tip but comparable to or maybe slightly less than my 240 yoshikane SLD dammy. But because it’s heavier it’s so effortless. This Nakiri is definitely a vegetable cutting machine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 146980
> View attachment 146981
> View attachment 146982
> View attachment 146983


Nice specs. How does it compare to the CCK? I've been curious how a cleaver would feel without the height.


----------



## spaceconvoy

Just arrived today, my first custom order: Markin 180x44 gyuto in ШХ15 with walnut burl handle and brass bolster. I've only cut a few potatoes so far but I'm very pleased with everything. Grind is well balanced with good food release, strong distal taper, and a very thin tip that doesn't feel fragile. Balances at the heel, which I like in a knife this size - the perfect big utility knife to compliment my full size wa gyuto. I was a little worried about the handle considering how big it looks compared to the blade, but it feels exactly right. I'll post more in depth once I've had some time with it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

spaceconvoy said:


> View attachment 146998
> View attachment 146999
> View attachment 147000
> View attachment 147001
> View attachment 147002
> 
> 
> Just arrived today, my first custom order: Markin 180x44 gyuto in ШХ15 with walnut burl handle and brass bolster. I've only cut a few potatoes so far but I'm very pleased with everything. Grind is well balanced with good food release, strong distal taper, and a very thin tip that doesn't feel fragile. Balances at the heel, which I like in a knife this size - the perfect big utility knife to compliment my full size wa gyuto. I was a little worried about the handle considering how big it looks compared to the blade, but it feels exactly right. I'll post more in depth once I've had some time with it.



Awesome and congrats! That steel is new to me.


----------



## spaceconvoy

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Awesome and congrats! That steel is new to me.


Said to be (nearly?) identical to 52100


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tostadas said:


> Nice specs. How does it compare to the CCK? I've been curious how a cleaver would feel without the height.


I'm more used to gyutos and I think Toyama nakiri is closer to a gyuto than to a cleaver. I can still use my normal pinch grip on toyama. With CCK I feel less control with pinch grip so I put my index finger and middle finger on the blade. With Toyama I can still use my normal cutting motions as with gyutos, but with CCK it feels a little unnatural when I do pull cut. With CCK I almost always do up-down chop or push cut.


----------



## Cliff

Are there particular tasks you gravitate towards that Toyama Nakiri? I'd think something delicate would incline me towards the Yoshi, but this sounds just as thin behind the edge.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Cliff said:


> Are there particular tasks you gravitate towards that Toyama Nakiri? I'd think something delicate would incline me towards the Yoshi, but this sounds just as thin behind the edge.


I'll try to replace my CCK with it. I usually use my CCK for shredding potatoes and carrots where I would need to cut them into big thin slices first and then thin shreds. CCK steel leaves a lot to desire and it's not the most comfortable knife to hold. This nakiri feels like a good middle ground. Besides, although it is as thin bte as Yoshikane/Konosuke FM, the board feedback is still Toyama-like which is solid and firm. And I like heavier knives. I'll see if it can replace my Yoshis.


----------



## Cliff

That sounds great. I gravitate towards heavier knives, too, but I like having light lasers around for smaller jobs.


----------



## Lakeshow

spaceconvoy said:


> View attachment 146998
> View attachment 146999
> View attachment 147000
> View attachment 147001
> View attachment 147002
> 
> 
> Just arrived today, my first custom order: Markin 180x44 gyuto in ШХ15 with walnut burl handle and brass bolster. I've only cut a few potatoes so far but I'm very pleased with everything. Grind is well balanced with good food release, strong distal taper, and a very thin tip that doesn't feel fragile. Balances at the heel, which I like in a knife this size - the perfect big utility knife to compliment my full size wa gyuto. I was a little worried about the handle considering how big it looks compared to the blade, but it feels exactly right. I'll post more in depth once I've had some time with it.


congrats on a great knife. love my markin of the same steel. he really makes great stuff


----------



## Andrei

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Awesome and congrats! That steel is new to me.


Steels ShKh-15 and 52100 are very similar in chemical composition and are analogous in reference books.


----------



## PeterL

I've had good Dalman luck these last couple weeks. Few days after the HSS1 210, a Honyaki 190 came in mail too. Haven't had the chance to make too many meals with them yet but they feel fairly different probably partly due to the difference in weight. Both are dreamy cutters though.

Dalman Wa-Honyaki

Length: 194mm
Height: 51mm
Weight: 164g


----------



## rstcso

PeterL said:


> I've had good Dalman luck these last couple weeks. Few days after the HSS1 210, a Honyaki 190 came in mail too.


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Thoz

PeterL said:


> I've had good Dalman luck these last couple weeks. Few days after the HSS1 210, a Honyaki 190 came in mail too. Haven't had the chance to make too many meals with them yet but they feel fairly different probably partly due to the difference in weight. Both are dreamy cutters though.



Damn nice catches! You have nice luck atm... Might wanna grab a couple lines on the Euromillions xD


----------



## WiriWiri

PeterL said:


> I've had good Dalman luck these last couple weeks. Few days after the HSS1 210, a Honyaki 190 came in mail too. Haven't had the chance to make too many meals with them yet but they feel fairly different probably partly due to the difference in weight. Both are dreamy cutters though.
> 
> Dalman Wa-Honyaki
> 
> Length: 194mm
> Height: 51mm
> Weight: 164g
> 
> View attachment 147076
> View attachment 147077
> View attachment 147078
> View attachment 147079




Beautiful blades, but also thoroughly impressed by your wholehearted ‘Noah’s Ark’ style of rapid knife accumulation. IIRC didn’t you recently buy two TFs in rapid succession too, followed by this ’whoops I’ve done a double Dalman’ episode.

If the high waters do come it’s good that you‘re taking steps to preserve the very best of makers for the new world (even if I reckon that there may be a teeny-weeny biological flaw in your plan)


----------



## Delat

WiriWiri said:


> Beautiful blades, but also thoroughly impressed by your wholehearted ‘Noah’s Ark’ style of rapid knife accumulation. IIRC didn’t you recently buy two TFs in rapid succession too, followed by this ’whoops I’ve done a double Dalman’ episode.
> 
> If the high waters do come it’s good that you‘re taking steps to preserve the very best of makers for the new world (even if I reckon that there may be a teeny-weeny biological flaw in your plan)



@PeterL now you just need to start asking for a used napkin whenever you buy a knife from @RDalman, TF, etc.


----------



## Knivperson

Some new handles. This is Sakai Kikumori Y. Tanaka B1 dammy and Moritaka B2 ishime honesuki.


----------



## tostadas

Knivperson said:


> Some new handles. This is Sakai Kikumori Y. Tanaka B1 dammy and Moritaka B2 ishime honesuki.


Any details you can provide on those sweet handles?


----------



## Knivperson

tostadas said:


> Any details you can provide on those sweet handles?


The Y. Tanaka is stabilized light amboyna burl, actually. The dark one is stabilized oak burl. Not seen these types much.


----------



## PeterL

WiriWiri said:


> Beautiful blades, but also thoroughly impressed by your wholehearted ‘Noah’s Ark’ style of rapid knife accumulation. IIRC didn’t you recently buy two TFs in rapid succession too, followed by this ’whoops I’ve done a double Dalman’ episode.
> 
> If the high waters do come it’s good that you‘re taking steps to preserve the very best of makers for the new world (even if I reckon that there may be a teeny-weeny biological flaw in your plan)



You do remember correctly. When it rains, it pours I guess. That doesn't bode too well for high waters coming though. It is fun being able to compare similar but different knives.



Delat said:


> @PeterL now you just need to start asking for a used napkin whenever you buy a knife from @RDalman, TF, etc.




I think I'd want to clone the knives much more than Leonard Nimoy, they're all great cutters. No moral quandaries about cloning with that either.


----------



## PeterL

Knivperson said:


> The Y. Tanaka is stabilized light amboyna burl, actually. The dark one is stabilized oak burl. Not seen these types much.



Was going to ask the same question. They're beautiful. Did you make them yourself?


----------



## BillHanna

PeterL said:


> You do remember correctly. When it rains, it pours I guess. That doesn't bode too well for high waters coming though. It is fun being able to compare similar but different knives.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd want to clone the knives much more than Leonard Nimoy, they're all great cutters. No moral quandaries about cloning with that either.


Buuuuuut…..twice the makers mean twice the available knives. Raquins selling out in five minutes instead of two.


----------



## PeterL

BillHanna said:


> Buuuuuut…..twice the makers mean twice the available knives. Raquins selling out in five minutes instead of two.



Wouldn’t everybody win from that. Little more stock so more people could try the knives (me included - still haven’t tried a Raquin). Plus a little more stock might devalue flipping a little bit.


----------



## Knivperson

PeterL said:


> Was going to ask the same question. They're beautiful. Did you make them yourself?


No, I paid my way  A dude here in Denmark made them for me on my specifications.  They feel really nice as well. Balance is surprisingly almost the same, even though the Y. Tanaka had a ho wood handle before.


----------



## birdsfan

Just got this beast on BST. My first mono steel 52100 blade. So far, so good. Taking a very cool patina on grilled chicken and mire poix. Some almost florescent blues!


----------



## PtownPhil

Isaiah Schroeder


----------



## adrianopedro

New knives arriving this week...

First

Bryan Raquin Sujihiji 300mm


----------



## tag98

Went by sharp knife shop in hamilton today, picked up a new yu kurosaki santoku with a custom handle and a cover for my takeda petty as well as a few smaller things, as always the guys there are phenomenal as is the products they carry


----------



## Heckel7302

Watanabe Pro Nakiri. Enju/horn handle upgrade. My first Wat. 
I finally feel like true member of the KKF club!


----------



## tcmx3

sexy time:


----------



## Ivar

Just in: seven 26c3 honyaki’s from Patrik Carlvik at Smedja Aspen. 300 mm gyoto & sujihiki, two petty’s and honesuki/garesuki/hankotsu for butchering. I made it a big order, as I think it is better for a smith to do bigger orders, not just one-off’s.


----------



## tgfencer

Ivar said:


> Just in: seven 26c3 honyaki’s from Patrik Carlvik at Smedja Aspen. 300 mm gyoto & sujihiki, two petty’s and honesuki/garesuki/hankotsu for butchering. I made it a big order, as I think it is better for a smith to do bigger orders, not just one-off’s.



That hankotsu looks right up my alley.


----------



## Greenbriel

Heckel7302 said:


> Watanabe Pro Nakiri. Enju/horn handle upgrade. My first Wat.
> I finally feel like true member of the KKF club!
> 
> View attachment 147269


Lovely, congratulations! I've been wanting a larger nakiri and thanks to the great reviews here and on reddit, mine is arriving Wednesday. Opted for the same handle - seems a popular choice. It'll be first NKD in a while, can't wait!


----------



## Ivar

tgfencer said:


> That hankotsu looks right up my alley.


Actually, Patrik was particularly fond of that one. It’s a hefty 155 mm / 4 mm, weighing in at 250 g, and I’m sure he’ll be happy to make another one.


----------



## mrmoves92

Hitohira Kikuchiyo Yohei ginsan 240mm gyuto


----------



## Gruenburger

Blown away by this one


----------



## Heckel7302

Gruenburger said:


> Blown away by this one
> View attachment 147381


Gigantoku! I’ve been intrigued by that one from Kamon.


----------



## WiriWiri

Sakai Takayuki KS Clone, Stainless Clad Blue, courtesy of BST and @IsoJ. Thoughtfully IsoJ even pre-scrubbed off the Ryky branding

It‘s a lovely, classic skinny Sakai style laser, beautifully maintained and tuned up by @IsoJ . Very much enjoying after a few less positive experiences with R2 lasers - the trade off a softer steel for a more robust feel on board suits me just fine.


----------



## Knivperson

Gruenburger said:


> Blown away by this one
> View attachment 147381


Can we see it in action?


----------



## Gruenburger

Ed


Knivperson said:


> Can we see it in action?



A) you don’t want to see my knife skills.
B) I’m not even sure that I want to use it. It’s that nice.


----------



## daniel_il

Kono hd 180 petty


----------



## EricEricEric

Nobuya Hayashi 240mmX51mm B#2


----------



## Oshidashi

Picked up this Gihei B2 Gyuto from CKTG. I wanted something beefier than my other gyutos, and this thing is solid. Needed a bit of stone work to get it sharp. Now it is. Love the little horsey.


----------



## daniel_il

Oshidashi said:


> Picked up this Gihei B2 Gyuto from CKTG. I wanted something beefier than my other gyutos, and this thing is solid. Needed a bit of stone work to get it sharp. Now it is. Love the little horsey.
> 
> View attachment 147425
> 
> 
> View attachment 147426



Great workhorse this thing built like a tank


----------



## Oshidashi

I've been accumulating (collecting?) nice knives for only about a year, and have until now been on the upgrading side of upgrading/downgrading; but, as I keep telling my wife, "of course I have enough knives, and have no plans to get any more", and that especially after the two I bought last week. This thread is reassuring me that it is possible to throw the knife monkey off one's back (there really ought to be in this forum a "Knife Monkey" thread, where addicts can therapeutically confess), before hitting rock bottom. Anyway, I have enough knives and have no plans to buy more (any time soon).

Edit: Above posted in wrong thread. I'm an idiot.


----------



## captaincaed

Put this bad boy through several cases of cider apples. Never slowed down. What a champ.


----------



## outofgamut

I think this relates to the thread (and the whole forum, for that matter).


----------



## Greenbriel

I joined the club. This is all your fault people. Thank you. 





My first NKD in AGES. Wat Pro Nakiri 180 purchased directly from Shinichi who was a true pleasure to deal with throughout. Ordered last Wednesday and it arrived this morning, two days ahead of schedule! Insanely sharp OOTB, nice solid feel ... I see what all the fuss is about. Just when I think my sharpening skills are getting halfway decent, a knife like this shows up and reminds me what sharp really is. As others have noted, F&F isn't on par with say my Maskage Koishis, but very far from terrible.

Have a great week everyone, I'm off to find some prep-intensive recipes. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TXedge

This just happened (Isasmedjan). Now for the waiting…


----------



## uniliang

One of many Kato suji from JNS few days ago.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

the recent purchases of Wat Pro 180s and other rectangles bring a tear to my eye

welcome everyone throw your gyutos into the sea and join us


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> the recent purchases of Wat Pro 180s brings a tear to my eye
> 
> welcome everyone throw your gyutos into the sea and join us


Haha. My 210 Toyama nakiri is so much fun to use. I now have learned how to mince shallot without tip.


----------



## xsmx13

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> the recent purchases of Wat Pro 180s brings a tear to my eye
> 
> welcome everyone throw your gyutos into the sea and join us


Does this to mean you don't want your upcoming Kamon mass drop knife? If so, I'll be happy to take it off your hands!


----------



## xsmx13

@nakiriknaifuwaifu Ooooh... Or did you secretly have him make you a gigantonakiri?!


----------



## jedy617

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> the recent purchases of Wat Pro 180s and other rectangles brings a tear to my eye
> 
> welcome everyone throw your gyutos into the sea and join us


You will have to pry my gyuto off my cold, dead, cow slicing hands


----------



## Greenbriel

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> the recent purchases of Wat Pro 180s and other rectangles brings a tear to my eye
> 
> welcome everyone throw your gyutos into the sea and join us


 I was already an enthusiastic user of a $100 Kohetsu (same blade sold at varying prices under several names) which was great for the money, but I’d been wanting something bigger and the raves around here and on Reddit left me no choice.


----------



## Hockey3081

Steeleworks cheffy. This may be one of my new favorites. Razor sharp and super fun to cut with. And reasonably priced for the materials, fit and finish. Britton also throws in a small homemade leather strop and compound with each order. 

Stainless Damascus clad CuMai with a Nitro-V core from @diondamascus. Handle is a wonderfully sculpted stabilized curly redwood with copper, nickel-silver and black G10 bolster.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Hockey3081 said:


> Steeleworks cheffy. This may be one of my new favorites. Razor sharp and super fun to cut with. And reasonably priced for the materials, fit and finish. Britton also throws in a small homemade leather strop and compound with each order.
> 
> Stainless Damascus clad CuMai with a Nitro-V core from @diondamascus. Handle is a wonderfully sculpted stabilized curly redwood with copper, nickel-silver and black G10 bolster.
> 
> View attachment 147596
> View attachment 147597
> View attachment 147598


that is gorgeous, kind of reminds me of Hazenberg without the ridiculous pricing. Nice pick up.


----------



## Delat

Hockey3081 said:


> Steeleworks cheffy. This may be one of my new favorites. Razor sharp and super fun to cut with. And reasonably priced for the materials, fit and finish. Britton also throws in a small homemade leather strop and compound with each order.
> 
> Stainless Damascus clad CuMai with a Nitro-V core from @diondamascus. Handle is a wonderfully sculpted stabilized curly redwood with copper, nickel-silver and black G10 bolster.
> 
> View attachment 147596
> View attachment 147597
> View attachment 147598



Gorgeous! Is the dark patina of the core steel a kurouchi finish? Can you share a link to the maker?


----------



## xsmx13

xsmx13 said:


> @nakiriknaifuwaifu Ooooh... Or did you secretly have him make you a gigantonakiri?!


This looks mighty tempting even though my 180mm one from Wanchana is all I need in the nakiri department.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

@nakiriknaifuwaifu My recent good experience with nakiri really lead me to confirm that a nakiri with a tip would be an ideal even perfect knife to me. I custom made this knife with a Chinese maker last year. It is a 215*65 mini-cleaver with a tip. It’s still trapped in China due to the COVID but I think I’m gonna love it once I get my hands on it.


----------



## Hockey3081

Matt Jacobs said:


> that is gorgeous, kind of reminds me of Hazenberg without the ridiculous pricing. Nice pick up.



Thank you! I think when he originally posted the handle he said be spent 8 hours on it (don’t hold me to that number but there was dedication there). I love functional sculpted/faceted handles. What I really appreciated was before shipping it out, he picked it up and compared it to another knife he was making with a similar handle and felt like he needed to make some slight changes to make mine just as comfortable. I thought that was above and beyond as I’m sure the original was comfortable enough for him to put up for sale.





Delat said:


> Gorgeous! Is the dark patina of the core steel a kurouchi finish? Can you share a link to the maker?



Thanks! I loved that he took the CuMai and added that denty nashiji (?) finish. I’m not enough of an expert to say what’s nashiji versus kurouchi but the upper part of the blade does have a rougher finish and denting.

I don’t think he has a website but you can find him here: Login • Instagram

@steeleworks66


----------



## Lakeshow

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> @nakiriknaifuwaifu My recent good experience with nakiri really lead me to confirm that a nakiri with a tip would be an ideal even perfect knife to me. I custom made this knife with a Chinese maker last year. It is a 215*65 mini-cleaver with a tip. It’s still trapped in China due to the COVID but I think I’m gonna love it once I get my hands on it.
> 
> View attachment 147630


nice custom. did u have the maker keep it pretty thin and light or put more heft into it? hope u get it soon.


----------



## madmotts

daniel_il said:


> Kono hd 180 petty
> View attachment 147401


is that the preowned from Bernal? Also how much flex does it have to it?


----------



## tostadas

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> @nakiriknaifuwaifu My recent good experience with nakiri really lead me to confirm that a nakiri with a tip would be an ideal even perfect knife to me. I custom made this knife with a Chinese maker last year. It is a 215*65 mini-cleaver with a tip. It’s still trapped in China due to the COVID but I think I’m gonna love it once I get my hands on it.
> 
> View attachment 147630


Cool, what kind of steel is it?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Lakeshow said:


> nice custom. did u have the maker keep it pretty thin and light or put more heft into it? hope u get it soon.


For a 215 knife, it is on the heavier side as the weight is 191 gram without the handle. With a ho wood handle it would be ~220 gram. Now it's more like 250 gram with that ironwood handle. It uses a 3mm thick M390 stock with moderate distal taper. That shinogi line is more like a decoration. It's ground very thin BTE though.



tostadas said:


> Cool, what kind of steel is it?


M390


----------



## Delat

Hockey3081 said:


> Thank you! I think when he originally posted the handle he said be spent 8 hours on it (don’t hold me to that number but there was dedication there). I love functional sculpted/faceted handles. What I really appreciated was before shipping it out, he picked it up and compared it to another knife he was making with a similar handle and felt like he needed to make some slight changes to make mine just as comfortable. I thought that was above and beyond as I’m sure the original was comfortable enough for him to put up for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I loved that he took the CuMai and added that denty nashiji (?) finish. I’m not enough of an expert to say what’s nashiji versus kurouchi but the upper part of the blade does have a rougher finish and denting.
> 
> I don’t think he has a website but you can find him here: Login • Instagram
> 
> @steeleworks66



Thanks! Would love to hear your thoughts after you’ve had a chance to use it.


----------



## daniel_il

madmotts said:


> is that the preowned from Bernal? Also how much flex does it have to it?



Got it here:








Konosuke HD-2 Wa-Petty (office knife), Octagonal handle, Honoki/horn, 180 mm -Saya-


Konosuke HD-2 Petty, Honoki octagonal handle,Double-sided sharpened blade with a core of semi-stainless Japanese HD-2 steel (comparable in hardness to Shirogami #2 steel). The blade is sturdy and manually sharpened and has no thickenings, which makes sharpening very easy.




www.japaneseknives.eu





pretty flex towards the tip. its a great slicer, i use it for cutting boneless raw chicken or raw meat into cubes. would called it mini sujihiki


----------



## Bico Doce

Picked up a Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo gyuto, Blue 1 w/ iron cladding 240 mm. Cedar handle.

I thought I wasn’t going to like the cedar handle (certainly not flashy) but was very comfortable in hand and in my experience with it, the cladding/steel don’t seem as reactive as other non stainless that I’ve had.

I’m really impressed with the performance so far, best combo of low cutting resistance/decent food release I tried so far. I’m interested to see what would top it.


----------



## Rob McKenna

Bico Doce said:


> Picked up a Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo gyuto, Blue 1 w/ iron cladding 240 mm. Cedar handle.
> 
> I thought I wasn’t going to like the cedar handle (certainly not flashy) but was very comfortable in hand and in my experience with it, the cladding/steel don’t seem as reactive as other non stainless that I’ve had.
> 
> I’m really impressed with the performance so far, best combo of low cutting resistance/decent food release I tried so far. I’m interested to see what would top it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 147658
> View attachment 147656



These are great knives! I have the 165mm petty and love it. The cedar handle on them is up there with the best in terms of comfort, and it definitely keeps mine well balanced.


----------



## demcav

TXedge said:


> This just happened (Isasmedjan).



Very cool looking handle...is it birch cork? I'd love to get the chance to hold one, just to learn the feel in hand. Enjoy!


----------



## TXedge

demcav said:


> Very cool looking handle...is it birch cork? I'd love to get the chance to hold one, just to learn the feel in hand. Enjoy!



stacked pieces of thin birch


----------



## Mikeadunne

New fm (240 white 1) finally came yesterday. A little over 150gs feels much more whippy than my 240 blue 1. Some of that is difference in handle material, ho vs ebony. Nonetheless I can tell it's a more laser-like grind.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Mikeadunne said:


> New fm (240 white 1) finally came yesterday. A little over 150gs feels much more whippy than my 240 blue 1. Some of that is difference in handle material, ho vs ebony. Nonetheless I can tell it's a more laser-like grind.View attachment 147716


Beautiful!!


----------



## wombat

New sashimi weapon, Hitohira Tanaka in blue 1.


----------



## Greenbriel

xsmx13 said:


> This looks mighty tempting even though my 180mm one from Wanchana is all I need in the nakiri department.


Wow, that’s pretty.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I picked up this Gyuto by Takeshi Saji from BST a few weeks ago and have been getting used to it since arrival. It has a blue #2 core with a stainless, copper and bronze Damascus cladding. It also offers a very nice Brazilian Rosewood custom handle by JoBone. 249mm edge length and 51mm deep at the heel. “Laserish” blade 2.65mm at the heel to 2.15mm 1” from the tip. Here’s a few more pics.










































It’s a nice knife, definitely unusual and perfect for bringing out when guests are around. A nice addition to the collection.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Received this Moritaka Aogami Super from Japan today. 272mm*54mm. 248 gram. Spine 4.4 -> 3.5 -> 2.1 mm -> 1.5 mm. The packaging is good. The handle is the cheapest one I've ever seen.

The sanmai looks like in-house welded from the carbon migration and the cladding line. This thing is so cheap (<$200) for what it is.












Comes in cute wrapping.





Worst handle ever. Hole not sealed.


----------



## Jovidah

Two more Tanaka on one page... feels like lately he makes almost all the knives, even putting Mazaki to shame.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Jovidah said:


> Two more Tanaka on one page... feels like lately he makes almost all the knives, even putting Mazaki to shame.


He's obviously dominating the global market for mid-class Sakai knives. Don't know how many people he has in his shop and they are very productive.


----------



## madmotts

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 147945
> 
> 
> It’s a nice knife, definitely unusual and perfect for bringing out when guests are around. A nice addition to the collection.



Those alternating copper lines are pretty. Looks like the patina takes on a different color too


----------



## PtownPhil

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 147941
> 
> 
> I picked up this Gyuto by Takeshi Saji from BST a few weeks ago and have been getting used to it since arrival. It has a blue #2 core with a stainless, copper and bronze Damascus cladding. It also offers a very nice Brazilian Rosewood custom handle by JoBone. 249mm edge length and 51mm deep at the heel. “Laserish” blade 2.65mm at the heel to 2.15mm 1” from the tip. Here’s a few more pics.
> 
> View attachment 147942
> 
> 
> View attachment 147943
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147944
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147945
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147946
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147947
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147948
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a nice knife, definitely unusual and perfect for bringing out when guests are around. A nice addition to the collection.


Sajis B2 on the left. VG10 on the right. Don't know if you guy can tell the difference from the pic. Left is a nakiri and right is a bunka.


----------



## rgriffeath

Look at these two beauties that arrived today  They are joining forces with my Nicholas Nichols chef knife.

Nicholas NIchols Chef Knife, NitroV stainless steel, 8” Blade, Knife: 12 3/4″ OAL, Appalachian Barn Wood Walnut Handle

Nicholas NIchols Filet Knife , NitroV stainless steel, 10 1/2,” Burnt Bourbon Barrel Handle

Nicholas NIchols Paring Knife , NitroV stainless steel, 3 3/4” blade & 8 1/2" full tang, Burnt Bourbon Barrel Handle


----------



## AT5760

Inspired by all that activity in the 180mm gyuto thread; picked up a cheap one.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

AT5760 said:


> Inspired by all that activity in the 180mm gyuto thread; picked up a cheap one.
> View attachment 148066
> View attachment 148067



And...?


----------



## AT5760

@HumbleHomeCook , I’ll give it a few days and share thoughts in that thread.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

AT5760 said:


> @HumbleHomeCook , I’ll give it a few days and share thoughts in that thread.



I look forward to it.


----------



## toast

First but likely not the last NKD


----------



## Currantly

Well it finally arrived!!
I had the pleasure of working with Rob from “the.9nine” not only is he a stand up guy he’s also wizard with steel. I ordered a Honyaki Blue #1 Sujihiki from him that came out better than I could have ever imagined. To make a long story short it’s 270mm in edge length and the thickness of the spine at the handle is 6mm so it’s an absolute unit. I’m very fortunate to have been able to collaborate with Rob to make this happen. 
Cheers.


----------



## drsmp

Rader 240 gyuto in hammered 52100 steel. What a gorgeous knife!


----------



## Brian Weekley

WOW! I’d give just about anything to have a knife like that!!!!


----------



## Barmoley

I haven't seen a Rader with a thicker grind before looks excellent, probably balances just the way I like.


----------



## drsmp

@Barmoley I’d guess the thicker grind is to preserve the KU hammered areas?


----------



## Barmoley

drsmp said:


> @Barmoley I’d guess the thicker grind is to preserve the KU hammered areas?


It looks great. I am sure it is excellent.


----------



## timebard

Finally got on the cleaver train with a thinned CCK1303 from @Hz_zzzzzz 

Having tried and passed on a few nakiris including the much loved Wat Pro 180 I was ready to write off square knives for good but figured I should try one more another size up. Turns out I just needed to go bigger! This thing is a serious laser and the fun-per-dollar ratio is off the charts.


----------



## daddy yo yo

timebard said:


> Finally got on the cleaver train with a thinned CCK1303 from @Hz_zzzzzz
> 
> Having tried and passed on a few nakiris including the much loved Wat Pro 180 I was ready to write off square knives for good but figured I should try one more another size up. Turns out I just needed to go bigger! This thing is a serious laser and the fun-per-dollar ratio is off the charts.
> 
> View attachment 148322


I think one of the main reasons why this cleaver is a game-changer compared to many other cleavers is its light weight. I tried some cleavers but the CCK is probably my favourite!


----------



## tostadas

timebard said:


> Finally got on the cleaver train with a thinned CCK1303 from @Hz_zzzzzz
> 
> Having tried and passed on a few nakiris including the much loved Wat Pro 180 I was ready to write off square knives for good but figured I should try one more another size up. Turns out I just needed to go bigger! This thing is a serious laser and the fun-per-dollar ratio is off the charts.
> 
> View attachment 148322


Perhaps too good for the price. Make sure to come up with a contingency plan for your more expensive knives in case you end up liking the cck too much


----------



## vxd

drsmp said:


> Rader 240 gyuto in hammered 52100 steel. What a gorgeous knife!
> View attachment 148153
> View attachment 148154
> View attachment 148155
> View attachment 148156
> View attachment 148157
> View attachment 148158
> View attachment 148159


Wow!


----------



## Brian Weekley

As I wrapped up my time focussing on TF’s I decided to add a nakiri and a petty to my TF family. I found the knives I was looking for at District Cutlery. Here is the nakiri. It’s definitely a monster some would say it’s more cleaver than nakiri. Here is a picture of it with my treasured Catcheside nakiri.






Two things of note here. The first is that it is significantly deeper at 66mm than the Catchside which measures in at 55mm. The second is that by purchasing the knife from DC I availed myself of the opportunity to have it tuned by DC’s master sharpener, Ryan Swanson. Many knives, TF’s included can often benefit from thinning. I’ve thinned too many knives and never look forward to the process, especially when it involves soft stainless cladding. Ryan did a fabulous job at a very reasonable price. An added benefit is that his work makes it child’s play to continue the thinning over the life of the knife. Think about it for your next knife. The vitals on the new TF are sizeable … blade length 205mm, edge length 195mm, thickness … 4.48mm at the heel, 2.86mm mid blade and 2.22mm 1” from the tip. The knife weighs in at a notable 308gms.

Here’s a few beauty shots and pics of the knife in action.





































I’m going to add the results of the TF nakiri to the Naughty Schoolboy thread. Check it out there for some comments on performance.


----------



## marc4pt0

drsmp said:


> Rader 240 gyuto in hammered 52100 steel. What a gorgeous knife!
> View attachment 148153
> View attachment 148154
> View attachment 148155
> View attachment 148156
> View attachment 148157
> View attachment 148158
> View attachment 148159



HOT DAMN!! That's a winner there for certain.


----------



## tally-ho

Fredrik Spåre - 220mm gyuto - 26c3 "Spicy White" honyaki (from moderncooking).































An honyaki with a saya for 350€ ?!?


----------



## Apocalypse

Masashi Kuroshu Honesuki 150 mm

Wanted to try someone new and others I wanted were sold out at the time.


----------



## Apocalypse

Shigefusa Nakiri purchased here on KKF 

Thanks @OkLobster


----------



## Apocalypse

Shigefusa 240 Kitaeji Gyuto purchased here on KKF

Thanks @friz (your pics are nicer than mine haha)


----------



## tcmx3

Apocalypse said:


> Shigefusa 240 Kitaeji Gyuto purchased here on KKF
> 
> Thanks @friz (your pics are nicer than mine haha)



congrats, that's a once in a lifetime blade.


----------



## Apocalypse

tcmx3 said:


> congrats, that's a once in a lifetime blade.



Definitely! Thanks!


----------



## RockyBasel

It is finally here… I am truly psyched and so elated about this for many reasons that you can all appreciate. The most important reason is that he is recovering well enough to complete this amazing custom for me.

317 gm Bloomery Steel

full specs will be coming later - full tang western integral - here are the pics:


----------



## Giovanny Torres

RockyBasel said:


> It is finally here… I am truly psyched and so elated about this for many reasons that you can all appreciate. The most important reason is that he is recovering well enough to complete this amazing custom for me.
> 
> 317 gm Bloomery Steel
> 
> full specs will be coming later - full tang western integral - here are the pics:
> View attachment 148750
> View attachment 148751
> View attachment 148752
> View attachment 148753
> View attachment 148754


Amazing knife! And glad to hear that Jannis recovering well.


----------



## Brian Weekley

NOW … that’s a knife that one could LOVE!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

RockyBasel said:


> It is finally here… I am truly psyched and so elated about this for many reasons that you can all appreciate. The most important reason is that he is recovering well enough to complete this amazing custom for me.
> 
> 317 gm Bloomery Steel
> 
> full specs will be coming later - full tang western integral - here are the pics:
> View attachment 148750
> View attachment 148751
> View attachment 148752
> View attachment 148753
> View attachment 148754


Wow. The handle looks thick and comfortable. Nice!


----------



## AT5760

Thanks for sharing @drsmp! Nothing on KKF makes me smile like some good Rader pics.


----------



## henkle

Thought I didn't need a nakiri. I needed a nakiri. Shiro Kamo AS 170mm, ebony handle.


----------



## cooktocut

Was super lucky to have been able to grab a MagnaCut from @DevinT 

I have a feeling this will quickly become my most used knife.


----------



## RockyBasel

Brian Weekley said:


> NOW … that’s a knife that one could LOVE!



thanks - jannis made the bloomery steel by himself from iron ore he collected himself from the Baltic region - low in sulphur for higher purity. Then he used historic methods to smelt and bellows - will provide specs and details in a later posting when the knife arrives

but so happy to see Jannis create magic again


----------



## Knivperson

RockyBasel said:


> thanks - jannis made the bloomery steel by himself from iron ore he collected himself from the Baltic region - low in sulphur for higher purity. Then he used historic methods to smelt and bellows - will provide specs and details in a later posting when the knife arrives
> 
> but so happy to see Jannis create magic again


IMO he's one of the greatest knife makers of all time. Love to see a collab with kamon!


----------



## Delat

RockyBasel said:


> thanks - jannis made the bloomery steel by himself from iron ore he collected himself from the Baltic region - low in sulphur for higher purity. Then he used historic methods to smelt and bellows - will provide specs and details in a later posting when the knife arrives
> 
> but so happy to see Jannis create magic again



Absolutely thrilled and relieved to see he's recovering well and able to be back in the shop.


----------



## ragz

There are two! All bloomery. Oak from a beam from a church dating from the 14th century. What he calls his primus or wh gemotry.












I hope he is able to make a full recovery. Nothing quite hits like his work.


----------



## RockyBasel

ragz said:


> There are two! All bloomery. Oak from a beam from a church dating from the 14th century. What he calls his primus or wh gemotry.
> 
> View attachment 148830
> View attachment 148831
> View attachment 148832
> 
> 
> I hope he is able to make a full recovery. Nothing quite hits like his work.


Awesome! Thanks for sharing. As many have said, he is at a different level in terms of craftsmanship. I am glad he is doing what he loves to do and is recovering 

how do you like yours so far? The profile and dimensions look almost identical to mine. What are the specs?

I can’t wait to receive mine - will post specs when I do


----------



## ragz

When it arrives I'll let you know


----------



## MrHiggins

Those two Xerxes make me want to sell all my knives and save up for one.


----------



## marc4pt0

ragz said:


> There are two! All bloomery. Oak from a beam from a church dating from the 14th century. What he calls his primus or wh gemotry.
> 
> View attachment 148830
> View attachment 148831
> View attachment 148832
> 
> 
> I hope he is able to make a full recovery. Nothing quite hits like his work.



Is that a clad line or low hanging hamon? Looks sharp either way


----------



## ragz

marc4pt0 said:


> Is that a clad line or low hanging hamon? Looks sharp either way


hamon


----------



## Sparten007

RockyBasel said:


> It is finally here… I am truly psyched and so elated about this for many reasons that you can all appreciate. The most important reason is that he is recovering well enough to complete this amazing custom for me.
> 
> 317 gm Bloomery Steel
> 
> full specs will be coming later - full tang western integral - here are the pics:
> View attachment 148750
> View attachment 148751
> View attachment 148752
> View attachment 148753
> View attachment 148754



How can one look at their collection the same after seeing this


----------



## Apocalypse

Sparten007 said:


> How can one look at their collection the same after seeing this



With contentment


----------



## ragz

Apocalypse said:


> With contentment


----------



## marc4pt0

So many nice blades these past couple of pages. Heres my contribution- Bidinger 9” AEB-l gyuto sporting Dan’s “B Grind”. F&F is top notch.


----------



## tchan001

My Mathias Ekman 270x55 AEB-L S-grind with bog oak handle with musk ox horn spacer.







More pictures and description on my gallery thread.


----------



## zizirex

Nothing fancy. Just CCK 1302, since No 3 is a bit too small for me and No 1 is too humongous. Also I got the old stamp version over the new Laser etch one.


----------



## Jovidah

Where did you find the old stamped version?


----------



## zizirex

Jovidah said:


> Where did you find the old stamped version?


My Local Chinatown Kitchen supply store


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Kagekiyo blue 1 sakimaru takobiki 300 mm. I’ll use it to learn how to use yanagiba.









3 long and narrow knives that I currently don’t use.


----------



## Rainman890

Sujihiki (more like a katana!) And kiridashi from Lillian Nordanskog. These are stunning, I can't wait to slice some fish...


----------



## Corradobrit1

lemeneid said:


> Tiramisu 240 Denka
> 
> 278g 246x56mm
> 
> View attachment 142131
> 
> 
> View attachment 142132


How did I miss this. A true second coming. Definitely worth the wait. How would you say it differs to the first Denka 240?


----------



## RockyBasel

Rainman890 said:


> Sujihiki (more like a katana!) And kiridashi from Lillian Nordanskog. These are stunning, I can't wait to slice some fish...


Not familiar with this maker - let me know more upon use


----------



## adrianopedro

Shigefusa Kasumi Yanagiba


----------



## tchan001

Comet gyuto 225x56.7 from BST


----------



## rstcso

adrianopedro said:


> Shigefusa Kasumi Yanagiba


Gorgeous!


----------



## Kgp

tchan001 said:


> View attachment 149087


Nice! What is it?


----------



## sansho

tchan001 said:


> View attachment 149087



wow, nice mazaki


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

My new little scalpel. 135mm Toyama mukimono. Seriously love this little one and especially since I got it during the JNS sale. I’ll definitely be buying kore Toyama single bevels. They’re simply exquisite.


----------



## PtownPhil

Moritaka 240 AS custom. JoBone handle.


----------



## Sparten007

PtownPhil said:


> Moritaka 240 AS custom. JoBone handle.
> View attachment 149152



AMAZING cutters !!


----------



## superworrier

Stretching the meaning of new but finally got my custom handle (from bamboog on etsy) for my Toyama damascus after a few months. Worth the wait for sure


----------



## RockyBasel

superworrier said:


> Stretching the meaning of new but finally got my custom handle (from bamboog on etsy) for my Toyama damascus after a few months. Worth the wait for sure
> 
> View attachment 149195


How do you find it cuts when compared to the Toyama stainless


----------



## adrianopedro

Bryant Raquin 270mm Gyoto
Wrought iron and 145sc


----------



## superworrier

RockyBasel said:


> How do you find it cuts when compared to the Toyama stainless


Haven’t tried the stainless but this one cuts good for sure. Lived up to the hype


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

RockyBasel said:


> How do you find it cuts when compared to the Toyama stainless


I have both and I think they are more similar than different. The dammy is a bit thicker and more convex. I think you also have both, no?


----------



## RockyBasel

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I have both and I think they are more similar than different. The dammy is a bit thicker and more convex. I think you also have both, no?


Yup I do and the performance is fantastic on both. I agree with you

but wanted to know if the new batch of Damascus are equally good as one member recently was a bit disappointed as compared to SS


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

RockyBasel said:


> Yup I do and the performance is fantastic on both. I agree with you
> 
> but wanted to know if the new batch of Damascus are equally good as one member recently was a bit disappointed as compared to SS


I've tried both iron clad and dammy and I think the hype for iron clad and dammy Toyama is probably caused by the rarity rather than the performance. SS-clad is more like a heavier midweight all-arounder cutting machine. Iron clad and dammy are heavier and have more character. That's about it.


----------



## inferno

just got this one. for free. zwilling twin fin 2. made out of "nitro 60" (supposedly nitrogen alloyed whatever at 60hrc).
i'm guessing its sandvik 14c28n. but who knows.
i had a gift card from one of the bigger stores here so i chose this one since it was the only knife under 100€ that was 60hrc.

i have already started abusning it on the stones. only 10 minutes or so though. just put it on the shapton 220 and then the imanishi 10k. 
think i'm gonna go with the 10k finish since its very easy to get a consitent finish on mono ss with it.


----------



## Sparten007

Raquin
Honyaki
Unicorn 

taking the video down as I was advised by @sansho (thank you) it had my location and all tagged…


----------



## Sparten007

HF

taking the video down as I was advised by @sansho (thank you) it had my location and all tagged…


----------



## RockyBasel

Sparten007 said:


> HF


I love his knives - what is the steel?


----------



## Sparten007

RockyBasel said:


> I love his knives - what is the steel?



His usual very old wrought and German blue / 1.2519 - I love that steel as a core choice.


----------



## Sparten007

This needs no introduction…..

taking the video down as I was advised by @sansho (thank you) it had my location and all tagged…


----------



## sansho

nice paperwork! i have a stack i need to get through too.


----------



## Brian Weekley

After six months of focussing on TF’s I was ready for a change. As luck would have it marc4pt0 had a couple of custom gyutos that had been made for him by Alex Horn. Alex is one of my favourite makers and though I have four of his knives I don’t have a Gyuto from him that could serve as a daily user. I bought Marc’s favourite and have been using it for a couple of weeks. It’s an integral forged from 52100 steel. By my measurement it has a 204mm edge length, weighs a nimble 174gms and is 49mm deep at the heel. Especially attractive is it’s Honduran Rosewood handle. Here’s a few pics …











As today was one of the increasingly rare sunny days here in Victoria I decided to fire up my Green Egg and smoke some beef ribs. Here’s some pics. I threw in a carrot pics for good measure.



























Definitely a sweet knife and I’m looking forward to giving it a good home.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Brian Weekley said:


> By my measurement it has a 204km edge length



Now *that's* a knife!


----------



## jedy617




----------



## superworrier

Tetsujin Hamono metal flow. Just cut some chicken with it but digging the feel. A bit thicker at the spine, with more distal taper than the Fujiyama FM and neat banding. Makes a very vivid patina. The photo of it was taken head on.


----------



## esoo

I'm only here for a box...
I'm only here for a box...
I'm only here for a box...
Oooh, shiny thing....

Walks out with an extra box - Kono HD2 180 Petty with ebony handle. Tosho gets me almost every time.


----------



## Kgp

jedy617 said:


> View attachment 149800
> View attachment 149799


Nice! What is it?


----------



## Delat

Couple of shorties arrived last week. Shibata Koutetsu R2 185 bunka for me just to see what the fuss is about, and Yu Kurosaki Houou VG10 165 santoku for my wife because she loves mokume gane.


----------



## jedy617

Kgp said:


> Nice! What is it?


Sakai Kikumori/Tanaka Aogami super mirror polish wide bevel


----------



## RockyBasel

You have seen the pics, now my home pics and some specs - best knife I have ever held!

271mm heel to tip
60 mm heel height
315 gm
Tip designed to ghost onions
Low sulphur/phosphorus bloomery steel from ore Jannis picked himself
Basically it’s tamahagane 

handle is perfection in the hand

Jannis is a maestro. King Xerses


----------



## sansho

Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm Taihei Ebony Handle

from BST






SOLD - SS Tanaka x Kyuzo 240 B1


Hey all! I’ve got this dreamy knife up for sale today! Arrived at my doorstep with no edge, so I put a quick one on it with a Gesshin 2k and it’s screaming now. The handle on this guy is like no other, and the balance point is blade forward near the steel mark. This knife is a beast, and I’d...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com













Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm Taihei Ebony Handle


Sharpener: Kyuzo Kyuzo’s father Heihachi is one of the busiest sharpeners in Sakai. Heihachi’s workshop room and corridor were always filled with knives waiting to be sharpened. Although Kyuzo initially worked under his father to learn the foundation of rough sharpening, eventually he became a...




carbonknifeco.com
























i'm a noob, so this doesn't mean much, but this is by far the best F&F i've seen on a knife.

the handle is awesome. made by taihei, i think. _perfectly_ flush fit between wood and ferrule.

interesting piece of horn too. the horn "matrix" is almost transparent, so the fibers look "contrasty", and you can see fibers deep in the horn. cool "3D" effect when you rotate it back and forth.

also the choil and spine great. looking forward to actually using it soon.


----------



## Martyn

Martyn said:


> 2 new knives arrived today from Japan -
> 215mm white 1 yanagi by Unshu Yukimitsu;
> 270mm blue 1 yanagi by swordsmith Kono-san
> View attachment 122976
> 
> View attachment 122977


I like their stuff so much that I got each one of their double bevels - 
120mm in blue 1 by Kono san;
170mm in white 1 by Unshu Yukimitsu -


----------



## JayS20

One of my recent newest knives.
*Kamon* Mono 265X56MM
steel: 1.2519
handle: dyed boxelder burl with blue tempered titanium caps with hidden pins
weight: 247g

I wanted the blade rather simple with some leftover forging marks. Also a bit more tempered tang to pick up the theme of the handle.
The blade has a Walkschliff which means it's fully convex from spine to edge and the thickest part is under the spine, around 5mm. Has his usual nice profile and great taper, also along the edge.


----------



## RockyBasel

Dang! Sweet knife - Massdrop!!!!


----------



## preizzo

Fall in love with this one 

Alfredsonknives


----------



## KitchenCommander

Mazaki Nakiri from recent trade. Very flat profile, almost too flat, and I like flat .


----------



## RockyBasel

Jannis was kind enough to include this kiridashi with the bloomery knife

TNT666 steel (1.2% carbon, 0.3% chromium, 0.6% tungsten, 0.6% niobium, and 0.6% titanium). This is a special alloy made by Achim Wirtz.

the side material of the Kiridashi is historical iron from 1653

does not get more Jannis than that

hope he fully recovers soon. Delightful little objet


----------



## Caleb Cox

That is a very metal name for a steel. Pun one thousand percent intended.


----------



## esoo




----------



## RockyBasel

esoo said:


> View attachment 150153



OMG! knife of the month for sure - what is this beauty? I know I should know

it is absolutely stunning!


----------



## esoo

RockyBasel said:


> OMG! knife of the month for sure - what is this beauty? I know I should know
> 
> it is absolutely stunning!



Everyone should know  - @Andrei Markin 210 Rex121 Gyuto. Was worth the wait for sure.


----------



## AT5760

.


----------



## sansho

esoo said:


> View attachment 150153



i know markin makes good knives, but i have a kneejerk aversion to his logo. mosquitos are f'd. bad branding, jmho. might as well be a heroin needle, used condom, or something equally revolting 

(edit: i'd still want to try one of his knives even if it had used condom logo)


----------



## RockyBasel

esoo said:


> Everyone should know  - @Andrei Markin 210 Rex121 Gyuto. Was worth the wait for sure.


Is it your first?


----------



## esoo

RockyBasel said:


> Is it your first?



Yes. I wanted to try Rex121. I haven't cut with it yet, but based on fit and finish and how easy he was to work with, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend him.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

sansho said:


> i know markin makes good knives, but i have a kneejerk aversion to his logo. mosquitos are f'd. bad branding, jmho. might as well be a heroin needle, used condom, or something equally revolting
> 
> (edit: i'd still want to try one of his knives even if it had used condom logo)


I'm pretty sure Andrei will be happy to make you a custom with used condom logo. Might be a start of new "spicy" lineup


----------



## adrianopedro

Mutsumi Hinoura Tsuchume Gyito 240mm
Shirogami #2A


----------



## tostadas

adrianopedro said:


> Mutsumi Hinoura Tsuchume Gyito 240mm
> Shirogami #2A
> 
> 
> View attachment 150154
> 
> 
> View attachment 150155
> 
> 
> View attachment 150158
> 
> 
> View attachment 150156
> 
> 
> View attachment 150157


Where did you find one in stock?


----------



## RockyBasel

esoo said:


> Yes. I wanted to try Rex121. I haven't cut with it yet, but based on fit and finish and how easy he was to work with, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend him.


I just don’t know the steels - nomenclature seems very different than what i am normally used to -‘is Rex121 SS?


----------



## adrianopedro

tostadas said:


> Where did you find one in stock?



A local collector here in Brazil went "nuts", and is selling lots of good stuffs from his collection.

I grabbed 1 Raquin, 1 Shigefusa, 1 Jiro too 

This Mutsumi was BNIB, and He bought from KNS


----------



## tally-ho

RockyBasel said:


> I just don’t know the steels - nomenclature seems very different than what i am normally used to -‘is Rex121 SS?


Rex121 is "extremely" wear resistant with a very high volume of carbides but has a very low toughness. You probably never heard about it if you're not a steel enthusiast.


----------



## esoo

RockyBasel said:


> I just don’t know the steels - nomenclature seems very different than what i am normally used to -‘is Rex121 SS?



REX121 is a tool steel with some but low chromium, so not stainless. Some of its key notables is that it can be made very hard (70+ hrc, though not that hard on this blade) and a high vanadium content that makes it the king of edge retention. That vanadium also makes it more challenging to work - I can’t find it right now, but @Deadboxhero has a video showing him using a wet setup and a lot of belts to work on a blade.


----------



## Apocalypse

adrianopedro said:


> A local collector here in Brazil went "nuts", and is selling lots of good stuffs from his collection.
> 
> I grabbed 1 Raquin, 1 Shigefusa, 1 Jiro too
> 
> This Mutsumi was BNIB, and He bought from KNS



Nice!


----------



## brimmergj

adrianopedro said:


> A local collector here in Brazil went "nuts", and is selling lots of good stuffs from his collection.


Is it the guy with the world famous iron clad denka?


----------



## Brian Weekley

One doesn’t have to spend much time on Bjorn Birgersson’s IG Site to be infected with his enthusiasm for knife making. When the opportunity to buy one of his knives on BST as a pair of knives I jumped at it. Good thing I did as I doubt the pair lasted more than 5 minutes. Here’s a few more pics …







































There are a few notable aspects to this knife. The first thing that strikes you is the balance. This is not a lightweight knife at 240gms, yet it feels very light in hand. Second, the size. This isn’t a small blade with a blade length of 245mm, edge length 228mm and a depth at the heel of 60mm … yet the blade is very maneuverable in hand. It feels “smaller” than it is. It offers a very nicely made tapered Bocote handle, which is very comfortable and suitable for my large hand. It’s reported to have a Rockwell Hardness of 66-67 which puts it in the category of the hardest of kitchen knife steels. It came to me after what was reported to be “extensive use in a commercial kitchen”. You could fool me because as the pictures show, it exhibits very little wear. It’s headed for a good stretch as a daily user in my kitchen. Perhaps one of the most intriguing item is that Birgersson has knives ready to buy on his website. Quite a change from the normal “books closed … two year waiting list … once a month raffle” that I’m used to finding. I doubt that will be the case for long. 

Oh yes … one more pic of the blade in action …


----------



## Björn Birgersson

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 150310
> 
> 
> One doesn’t have to spend much time on Bjorn Birgersson’s IG Site to be infected with his enthusiasm for knife making. When the opportunity to buy one of his knives on BST as a pair of knives I jumped at it. Good thing I did as I doubt the pair lasted more than 5 minutes. Here’s a few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 150311
> 
> 
> View attachment 150312
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 150313
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 150314
> 
> 
> View attachment 150315
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 150316
> 
> 
> View attachment 150317
> 
> 
> There are a few notable aspects to this knife. The first thing that strikes you is the balance. This is not a lightweight knife at 240gms, yet it feels very light in hand. Second, the size. This isn’t a small blade with a blade length of 245mm, edge length 228mm and a depth at the heel of 60mm … yet the blade is very maneuverable in hand. It feels “smaller” than it is. It offers a very nicely made tapered Bocote handle, which is very comfortable and suitable for my large hand. It’s reported to have a Rockwell Hardness of 66-67 which puts it in the category of the hardest of kitchen knife steels. It came to me after what was reported to be “extensive use in a commercial kitchen”. You could fool me because as the pictures show, it exhibits very little wear. It’s headed for a good stretch as a daily user in my kitchen. Perhaps one of the most intriguing item is that Birgersson has knives ready to buy on his website. Quite a change from the normal “books closed … two year waiting list … once a month raffle” that I’m used to finding. I doubt that will be the case for long.
> 
> Oh yes … one more pic of the blade in action …
> 
> 
> View attachment 150318


Thank you for the feedback! Im glad you like it ❤


----------



## Brian Weekley

Björn Birgersson said:


> Thank you for the feedback! Im glad you like it ❤



That would be a gigantic understatement Bjorn. I think you are really one of the best up-and-comers of the knife making world. One thing I forgot to note was your use of the warikomi process in your knife making and your use of a charcoal forge. You definitely didn’t take the easy route in your knife making journey. Kudos to you. I doubt that your books will be open for long.


----------



## adam92

drsmp said:


> Back on topic - Yoshimi Kato SG2 Western 240 gyuto
> View attachment 130075
> View attachment 130076
> View attachment 130077
> View attachment 130078
> View attachment 130079


The handle looks very cool, may I know where you get this?


----------



## adrianopedro

brimmergj said:


> Is it the guy with the world famous iron clad denka?



Exactly, and that one is for sale too

Iron Clad Denka with handle made by Raquin


----------



## adrianopedro

brimmergj said:


> Is it the guy with the world famous iron clad denka?









This one

Sorry about the bad shot, took this print from a video he sent me of some of his available knives


----------



## brimmergj

Quite a sight!
Out of curiosity, what is he looking to sell it for?
Congrats on your new blades


----------



## brimmergj

Brian Weekley said:


> There are a few notable aspects to this knife. The first thing that strikes you is the balance.





Brian Weekley said:


> yet the blade is very maneuverable in hand.


I just got a BB about a month ago via BST and your remarks describe my thoughts about it exactly. A substantial blade, yet very maneuverable; a well balanced package.
Here is a pic, since it is technically my newest knife. 223*57


----------



## Alder26

Short dawg coming in from Northside Knives. Absolutely fantastic work!

210x40 52100 steel

Stunner that’s gonna get used for butchery and portioning


----------



## crocca86

brimmergj said:


> I just got a BB about a month ago via BST and your remarks describe my thoughts about it exactly. A substantial blade, yet very maneuverable; a well balanced package.
> Here is a pic, since it is technically my newest knife. 223*57View attachment 150340


Glad you like it mate


----------



## brimmergj

crocca86 said:


> Glad you like it mate


Its been great. Definitely one of my favorites


----------



## PtownPhil

Shibata Sabertooth


----------



## tgfencer

PtownPhil said:


> Shibata Sabertooth
> View attachment 150389



Is this intended as a boning knife?


----------



## PtownPhil

tgfencer said:


> Is this intended as a boning knife?


Yup.


----------



## Jovidah

It's like Munetoshi's skinny brother!


----------



## tgfencer

PtownPhil said:


> Yup.



What's the HRC?


----------



## PtownPhil

tgfencer said:


> What's the HRC?





tgfencer said:


> What's the HRC?


60-62 I believe.


----------



## timebard

Mazaki 240






A Mazaki was my first carbon gyuto like two years ago. The curvier profile didn't work for me so I sold it and tried a lot of knives in the meantime. Picked this guy up from BST and it feels like coming full circle on this strange hobby.


----------



## adrianopedro

brimmergj said:


> Quite a sight!
> Out of curiosity, what is he looking to sell it for?
> Congrats on your new blades



This TF is in my hands right now, since He is looking to sell to me. I will try to take some shots

It's a TF Denka Iron Cladding, with handle and saya custom made by Bryan Raquin, geometry by Raquin also, and original saya and handles Red Bear


----------



## Jovidah

So basically it's a Teraquina Fujiwara? Teriyasu Fujiwaraquina?


----------



## brimmergj

It sounds like it's quite the knife; very mythical. I look forward to seeing possible new knife photos IF you decide to purchase this magical beast.


----------



## Lens Pirate

Tojiro GAI petty


----------



## PtownPhil

Jovidah said:


> So basically it's a Teraquina Fujiwara? Teriyasu Fujiwaraquina?


Denka


----------



## sansho

got my 240mm myojin SG2 from K&S AU.

first impression is: pretty sexy. should be on the shortlist for people looking for SS gyutos.


----------



## uniliang

Ashi Honkyaki Yanagiba 330mm.


----------



## adrianopedro

Jovidah said:


> So basically it's a Teraquina Fujiwara? Teriyasu Fujiwaraquina?


something like that


----------



## adrianopedro

brimmergj said:


> It sounds like it's quite the knife; very mythical. I look forward to seeing possible new knife photos IF you decide to purchase this magical beast.



I didn't pull the trigger on her, but here come some pics.


----------



## brimmergj

I'm not even sure what to say. It's like it's so ugly and yet so beautiful at the same time. A fascinating and mythical knife


----------



## adrianopedro

brimmergj said:


> I'm not even sure what to say. It's like it's so ugly and yet so beautiful at the same time. A fascinating and mythical knife



I agree, that's why I changed my mind and I'm taking a Kato Kurouchi instead


----------



## brimmergj

Congrats on your new Kato


----------



## ExistentialHero

adrianopedro said:


> I didn't pull the trigger on her, but here come some pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 150594
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 150595
> 
> 
> View attachment 150596
> 
> View attachment 150597



What are the dimensions on that? Looks like a big 'un...


----------



## brimmergj

ExistentialHero said:


> What are the dimensions on that? Looks like a big 'un...


I remember it being 270 long but don't recall a blade height ever being mentioned


----------



## adrianopedro

ExistentialHero said:


> What are the dimensions on that? Looks like a big 'un...





brimmergj said:


> I remember it being 270 long but don't recall a blade height ever being mentioned



270mm
55mm height
236g


----------



## ExistentialHero

adrianopedro said:


> 270mm
> 55mm height
> 236g


... oh my


----------



## pleue

get it! I would if I didn't have an ugly 270 denka already


----------



## Pauldoduy

Tamahagane kiritsuke yanagiba 245mm, 26mm height


----------



## afxpete

About 1-2 weeks ago I started a thread requesting your help for a Gyuto and here is what came in the mail today. Double trouble


----------



## Kgp

afxpete said:


> About 1-2 weeks ago I started a thread requesting your help for a Gyuto and here is what came in the mail today. Double trouble View attachment 150953


Nice!
what are they?


----------



## afxpete

Kgp said:


> Nice!
> what are they?


210 Toyama Stainless clad Gyuto
165 Anryu Blue2 Nakiri


----------



## RockyBasel

Pauldoduy said:


> Tamahagane kiritsuke yanagiba 245mm, 26mm height
> View attachment 150946
> View attachment 150947
> View attachment 150948
> View attachment 150949
> View attachment 150950


Is that tamahagane the brand or tamahagane the steel?


----------



## RockyBasel

afxpete said:


> 210 Toyama Stainless clad Gyuto
> 165 Anryu Blue2 Nakiri


Great choices - am a big Toyama fan


----------



## Pauldoduy

RockyBasel said:


> Is that tamahagane the brand or tamahagane the steel?


Tamahagane steel


----------



## Bico Doce

This arrived today in the mail. I got a Dalman Honyaki 240mm mass drop knife thru a Hail Mary WTB post. I guess dreams do come true


----------



## PtownPhil




----------



## MowgFace

Myojin 240 from BST.

Very slick knife. Super stoked with the ho handle for the forward balance. Made a quick red sauce pasta for dinner (no pictures unfortunately) and she’s a nice cutter! Horizontal swipes in onions were a pleasure.

Not sure if the previous owner removed the coating, but this sample appears to be lacquer-free. Also, no micro scratches on this one but I believe was sharpened.


----------



## Apocalypse

Should've posted here.

Shigefusa 300 Kitaeji Yanagiba came in today


----------



## adrianopedro

Still taking advantage of the local collector sale.... still two more to come 

Shigefusa Kasumi Gyoto 240mm


----------



## Pauldoduy

Bryan Raquin tuna sujihiki 380mm
San mai 145sc + wrought iron
Kasumi finish


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

MowgFace said:


> Myojin 240 from BST.
> 
> Very slick knife. Super stoked with the ho handle for the forward balance. Made a quick red sauce pasta for dinner (no pictures unfortunately) and she’s a nice cutter! Horizontal swipes in onions were a pleasure.
> 
> Not sure if the previous owner removed the coating, but this sample appears to be lacquer-free. Also, no micro scratches on this one but I believe was sharpened.
> 
> View attachment 151095


Yea the coating was removed with acetone and I did sharpen it without creating the micro scratches. Not sure why some others from KnS have some scatches. This one was also from KnS originally.


----------



## 0x0x

Yesyesyes


----------



## tchan001

Fredrik Spare 220x48mm coreless damascus with bog oak handle and hammered brass bolster.


----------



## toast

0x0x said:


> Yesyesyes



That’s incredible


----------



## Kgp

0x0x said:


> Yesyesyes


Nice! What is it?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Kgp said:


> Nice! What is it?


Yanick Puig


----------



## Knivperson

HSC/// wabacho in sanmai of 26c3 and wrought iron, 175x51mm, 174 grams. A nice little chopper, can definately chop carrots, as seen. Looking forward to trying it more. Absolutely beautiful cladding and fit and finish overall. Harbeer is one of the most kind people I've ever dealt with. Thanks @HSC /// Knives


----------



## NotAddictedYet

afxpete said:


> About 1-2 weeks ago I started a thread requesting your help for a Gyuto and here is what came in the mail today. Double trouble View attachment 150953



I just received the 240 version of the Toyoma. Such a great knife.


----------



## PtownPhil

I thought I was done buying for awhile, Then I found this Kitaeji 240mm Usuba.


----------



## PtownPhil

I think this is the end of square knife week 130mm from Anryu.


----------



## BillHanna

Four corners; for ever.


----------



## timebard

tchan001 said:


> Fredrik Spare 220x48mm coreless damascus with bog oak handle and hammered brass bolster.
> View attachment 151263



Nice! His very densely patterned damascus is really attractive. Would be stoked to hear an update on how it performs when you put it to use. I've heard some very good things about Spare but not much in the way of performance specifics.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Here‘s my latest addition, an impulse buy. I was offered this knife made by German maker suntravel in a trade and the design simply struck me:











198/64/290g


----------



## daniel_il

afxpete said:


> About 1-2 weeks ago I started a thread requesting your help for a Gyuto and here is what came in the mail today. Double trouble View attachment 150953


 Nice handle on the anryu, where did u get it from?
Super nice combo , two of my favourite makers


----------



## daniel_il

New member of the anryu family, double bevel honesuki from ikeda


----------



## afxpete

daniel_il said:


> Nice handle on the anryu, where did u get it from?
> Super nice combo , two of my favourite makers


You were part of the thread which gave me plenty of good advice 
Got it from the controversial Rykys' store, it is now out of stock but you can still check it out here: Anryu Aogami #2 Tsuchime 165mm Nakiri with Ebony White Buffalo Horn Handle

I actually like this handle better than the more expensive on in ebony.

I see you got one too, where did you get yours from?


----------



## daniel_il

afxpete said:


> You were part of the thread which gave me plenty of good advice
> Got it from the controversial Rykys' store, it is now out of stock but you can still check it out here: Anryu Aogami #2 Tsuchime 165mm Nakiri with Ebony White Buffalo Horn Handle
> 
> I actually like this handle better than the more expensive on in ebony.
> 
> I see you got one too, where did you get yours from?



sure I remember your thread. I think you gonna like them both, toyama is outstanding cutter.

mine old anryus bought here and from cktg, the new honesuki is from meesterslijpers.

i think stock handle is rosewood, it’s lighter than ebony, Pretty Decent for stock handle. The one you got in nicer for sure.


----------



## PtownPhil

daniel_il said:


> Nice handle on the anryu, where did u get it from?
> Super nice combo , two of my favourite makers


I think those were Ikedas. Burrfection had an Anryu restock a month ago.


----------



## PtownPhil

Anryu 130mm Nakiri. Somebody had 10 these. I got #8 I think.


----------



## PtownPhil

BillHanna said:


> Four corners; for ever.


Woops, just got reminded I have Kamo coming too.


----------



## DitmasPork

Yanick, 225mm gyuto, wrought clad 135cr3, left handed d-handle in horn/violet wood. Totally stoked.


----------



## Campbell

DitmasPork said:


> Yanick, 225mm gyuto, wrought clad 135cr3, left handed d-handle in horn/violet wood. Totally stoked.
> View attachment 151537
> 
> View attachment 151541
> 
> View attachment 151543
> 
> View attachment 151544
> 
> View attachment 151545


What a beaut!


----------



## jonnachang

DitmasPork said:


> Yanick, 225mm gyuto, wrought clad 135cr3, left handed d-handle in horn/violet wood. Totally stoked.
> View attachment 151537
> 
> View attachment 151541
> 
> View attachment 151543
> 
> View attachment 151544
> 
> View attachment 151545


Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## M1k3

New stainLess line knife *

230ish mm gyuto for comparison.





*HSC/// 260mmx50mm Zwear gyuto


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 said:


> New stainLess line knife *
> 
> 230ish mm gyuto for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 151583
> 
> *HSC/// 260mmx50mm Zwear gyuto


Totally forgot, I got it delivered in person.


----------



## Rainmaker

Takeda NAS Bunka 179mm x 58mm


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> Totally forgot, I got it delivered in person.View attachment 151584



Awesome!


----------



## HSC /// Knives

M1k3 said:


> Totally forgot, I got it delivered in person.View attachment 151584


Excellent late lunch experience. Yellow tail was fantastic


----------



## preizzo

Mazaki aogami 1 honyaki


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> Yanick, 225mm gyuto, wrought clad 135cr3, left handed d-handle in horn/violet wood. Totally stoked.
> View attachment 151537
> 
> View attachment 151541
> 
> View attachment 151543
> 
> View attachment 151544
> 
> View attachment 151545


One of the best! Is this your first Yanick?

Love to hear your thoughts between this and the other French maker knife you have 

I am a hooge Yanick fan - can’t say enough good things about him


----------



## EricEricEric

What do you think so far? 




preizzo said:


> Mazaki aogami 1 honyaki


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> One of the best! Is this your first Yanick?
> 
> Love to hear your thoughts between this and the other French maker knife you have
> 
> I am a hooge Yanick fan - can’t say enough good things about him



It's actually my third Yanick, which will join a suji and nakiri from him. Knives I have from both Bryan and Yanick are some of my faves—top makers IMO, different characteristics to each's work, so won't compare. 

I've just received the Yanick gyuto last night, only used it on a salad thus far—quite happy with how it performs. To me, it feels like a work-pony/horse; 5.5mm spine thickness out of the handle, good distal, thin BTE. Thrilled with the lefty d-handle.


----------



## justaute

HSC /// Knives said:


> Excellent late lunch experience. Yellow tail was fantastic


@HSC /// Knives ... Is that a fork on the sushi plate? Unacceptable!


----------



## Caleb Cox

Just have to call it crudo instead!


----------



## M1k3

justaute said:


> @HSC /// Knives ... Is that a fork on the sushi plate? Unacceptable!


It's called crudo, so, fork IS acceptable.


----------



## pgugger

Here are couple heavyweights just in…

Migoto W#1 259 mm, 248 g
Toyama Damascus B#2 242 mm, 237 g





I tried each briefly and they are fantastic. Toyama Damascus is much more substantial feeling than the stainless clad version, which I also love. Might need to do a heavyweight championship review post with Jiro in the mix if I ever find time.

Got a few others since my last post on here a while ago that I’ll have to post soon.


----------



## tostadas

Morihei Hisamoto iron clad TF 210mm. By far the worst handle I've seen so far. A bug crawled out from one of the gaps when I took it out of the box. You can see in the 3rd pic that the knife has already been significantly improved simply by removal of the offending handle.


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> It's actually my third Yanick, which will join a suji and nakiri from him. Knives I have from both Bryan and Yanick are some of my faves—top makers IMO, different characteristics to each's work, so won't compare.
> 
> I've just received the Yanick gyuto last night, only used it on a salad thus far—quite happy with how it performs. To me, it feels like a work-pony/horse; 5.5mm spine thickness out of the handle, good distal, thin BTE. Thrilled with the lefty d-handle.


I have 3 Yanick too and I love each and every single one of them - the soft iron clad is particularly incredible 

No raquin for me fingers don’t type fast enough


----------



## RockyBasel

pgugger said:


> Here are couple heavyweights just in…
> 
> Migoto W#1 259 mm, 248 g
> Toyama Damascus B#2 242 mm, 237 g
> View attachment 151616
> 
> 
> I tried each briefly and they are fantastic. Toyama Damascus is much more substantial feeling than the stainless clad version, which I also love. Might need to do a heavyweight championship review post with Jiro in the mix if I ever find time.
> 
> Got a few others since my last post on here a while ago that I’ll have to post soon.



Please do a comparison of both of these with Jiro! Would be an amazing read


----------



## HSC /// Knives

justaute said:


> @HSC /// Knives ... Is that a fork on the sushi plate? Unacceptable!


It’s an American restaurant so I thought it was ok 
And I didn’t see any chopsticks


----------



## Jeroen

Finally got my hands on a takeda.! I hope this knive is gonna serve me wel!! 
Takeda gyuto 210.


----------



## preizzo

EricEricEric said:


> What do you think so far?


Still not in my possession but soon it will


----------



## RockyBasel

Thanks to @DrEriksson, I got this special knife. Another Swede bladesmith. but this one has a great distinctive design language and a style and personality all it’s own. Really love it, but have not used it. Feels great in my hand, and the compact size is refreshing given all the 270’s I have been getting recently

Integral
191x52
197 gm
1.2519 core, 15n20 and 20c Damascus 

The young smith is Robin Green and is fantastic to work with. Thanks again @DrEriksson - first you guided me to Spare and now Robin


----------



## dAtron

RockyBasel said:


> Thanks to @DrEriksson, I got this special knife. Another Swede bladesmith. but this one has a great distinctive design language and a style and personality all it’s own. Really love it, but have not used it. Feels great in my hand, and the compact size is refreshing given all the 270’s I have been getting recently
> 
> Integral
> 191x52
> 197 gm
> 1.2519 core, 15n20 and 20c Damascus
> 
> The young smith is Robin Green and is fantastic to work with. Thanks again @DrEriksson - first you guided me to Spare and now Robin
> 
> View attachment 151636
> View attachment 151637
> View attachment 151638
> View attachment 151639
> View attachment 151640
> View attachment 151641
> View attachment 151642


What an interesting bolster.


----------



## pgugger

Gesshin Hide B#1 collection:
290 mm Yanagiba 
195 mm Usuba
186 mm Deba
(actual edge lengths)






Acquired some months ago on BST and direct. Need to up my single-bevel skills.


----------



## pgugger

New sujihikis…
Toyama 300 mm to replace the 270 I sold, and 270 Tosa Tadayoshi from Bernal because it was on sale and I had store credit.


----------



## Brian Weekley

It seems like my decision to move on from my TF experience was premature. No sooner had I moved on but I got into a discussion in a thread about what length of TF gyuto was preferred. After a trip down the rabbit hole and endless discussion it was concluded by all (read me) that a 195mm was probably perfect. Problem was I didn’t have one … time for a search. Wonder of wonders Real Sharp Knives had a WA handled 195mm Denka in stock and on sale. I pushed the “buy it now” button along with another WA handled Denka. Here is a few pics …





























As advertised the Denka was delivered at 195mm. AS core, stainless clad, 146 gms, 51mm deep at the heel … and of course an octagonal WA style handle. I put it to work today carving up a turkey thigh that I cooked up in my Anova Precision Oven. A few last pics …











Well … what’s the answer? Is the 195mm Gyuto the perfect knife? Is the WA handle preferred? How does the Denka stack up against the Maboroshi?

Stay tuned … I’m thinking all (according to my opinion) will be revealed in an upcoming “TF Chronicles”. Don’t go away for long.


----------



## madmotts

Mazaki ku Ktip 240. This bad boy is heavy 263g and 53+ tall. Added a custom handle had laying around.


----------



## DrEriksson

That’s cool @RockyBasel. Keeping an eye on RG, but he’s not making that many knives.


----------



## M1k3

HSC /// Knives said:


> It’s an American restaurant so I thought it was ok
> And I didn’t see any chopsticks


We keep them in the back. 
Just in case someone requests them.
Because reasons.


----------



## RockyBasel

DrEriksson said:


> That’s cool @RockyBasel. Keeping an eye on RG, but he’s not making that many knives.



It’s a really cool knife and I am glad to have nabbed one!


----------



## jedy617

I got some heat today....these were actually bought a few months ago but have been waiting on custom handles from @JoBone , Well worth the wait!


----------



## pgugger

Some fun little knives from Knife Japan…






Upper left: Takahashi W#2 110 mm fruit knife with hand-carved magnolia handle… actually very comfortable! Supposedly this blacksmith hammers everything by hand, no mechanized spring hammers or whatever. No F&F though!

Lower right: Otsuka B#1 100 mm petty with cherry handle customized to my hand size. This may be my steak knife now!


----------



## RockyBasel

jedy617 said:


> I got some heat today....these were actually bought a few months ago but have been waiting on custom handles from @JoBone , Well worth the wait!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151753
> 
> 
> View attachment 151754
> 
> 
> View attachment 151752




Tanaka blue 1 Kasumi and Damascus?


----------



## jedy617

RockyBasel said:


> Tanaka blue 1 Kasumi and Damascus?


Fujiyama damascus W1, and tanaka super kasumi


----------



## RockyBasel

jedy617 said:


> Fujiyama damascus W1, and tanaka super kasumi


Ahhhh… those - I got the smith right at least

I am having jobone make me a handle as well for the Tanaka Super - I think he ships it to Evan next week

Great minds think alike


----------



## jedy617

RockyBasel said:


> Ahhhh… those - I got the smith right at least
> 
> I am having jobone make me a handle as well for the Tanaka Super - I think he ships it to Evan next week
> 
> Great minds think alike


Yessir! Post here when it's back, wanna see what handle choice you went with


----------



## RockyBasel

jedy617 said:


> Yessir! Post here when it's back, wanna see what handle choice you went with


Which one did you go with - gorgeous!


----------



## jedy617

RockyBasel said:


> Which one did you go with - gorgeous!


One posted there is ironwood burl with horn, actually I had a handle already planned for it, but I saw Joe had these available on his website ready made that I liked better so I grabbed one


----------



## Dull_Apex

pgugger said:


> Some fun little knives from Knife Japan…
> 
> View attachment 151755
> 
> 
> Upper left: Takahashi W#2 110 mm fruit knife with hand-carved magnolia handle… actually very comfortable! Supposedly this blacksmith hammers everything by hand, no mechanized spring hammers or whatever. No F&F though!
> 
> Lower right: Otsuka B#1 100 mm petty with cherry handle customized to my hand size. This may be my steak knife now!


The customised handle is an interesting approach, how do you find it feels?


----------



## pgugger

Dull_Apex said:


> The customised handle is an interesting approach, how do you find it feels?



Feels really nice! Probably wouldn’t work on a gyuto with a pinch grip but for a knife like this, gripping the whole handle, it’s quite comfortable.


----------



## Brian Weekley

After much searching and a little help from my friends I finally took delivery of a Gyuto from Michael Rader. He’s a big boy at 308gms, 268mm edge length, 56mm deep and made from 52100 steel. It has a great taper from 5.23mm at the heel, 3.15mm mid blade and 1.19mm 1” from the tip. Here’s a few more pics …




























In my kitchen every knife has to earn their keep. No drawer or wall queens. The family voted for a favourite Traditional Newfoundland Seven Layer Supper for tonight’s meal … now having grown to 13 layers. Lots of choppy choppy!

A few more pics ...





















Surprised at the performance … you bet! This bad boy is not just another pretty face. Extremely well balanced and nimble for its size. Deadly sharp and a great rock and push chopper. Want more proof … check out the Naughty Schoolboy thread to see how it handled a russet potato.

Now ... Who’s got a five steel Damascus Rader that they are prepared to part with?


----------



## pleue

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 151809
> 
> 
> After much searching and a little help from my friends I finally took delivery of a Gyuto from Michael Rader. He’s a big boy at 308gms, 268mm edge length, 56mm deep and made from 52100 steel. It has a great taper from 5.23mm at the heel, 3.15mm mid blade and 1.19mm 1” from the tip. Here’s a few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 151811
> 
> 
> View attachment 151812
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151813
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151814
> 
> 
> View attachment 151815
> 
> 
> In my kitchen every knife has to earn their keep. No drawer or wall queens. The family voted for a favourite Traditional Newfoundland Seven Layer Supper for tonight’s meal … now having grown to 13 layers. Lots of choppy choppy!
> 
> A few more pics ...
> 
> View attachment 151816
> 
> 
> View attachment 151817
> 
> 
> View attachment 151818
> 
> 
> View attachment 151819
> 
> 
> Surprised at the performance … you bet! This bad boy is not just another pretty face. Extremely well balanced and nimble for its size. Deadly sharp and a great rock and push chopper. Want more proof … check out the Naughty Schoolboy thread to see how it handled a russet potato.
> 
> Now ... Who’s got a five steel Damascus Rader that they are prepared to part with?


Beauty, I have a 3 piece damascus rader paring set if you're ever keen to talk esoteric unicorns for unicorns.


----------



## Brian Weekley

pleue said:


> Beauty, I have a 3 piece damascus rader paring set if you're ever keen to talk esoteric unicorns for unicorns.


Always interested … why don’t you post a pic of them or send me one or two pics by PM


----------



## preizzo

madmotts said:


> Mazaki ku Ktip 240. This bad boy is heavy 263g and 53+ tall. Added a custom handle had laying around.
> 
> View attachment 151677


Super cool


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

Adonis has great skills and beautiful knives. Here's a petty with O1 steel.


----------



## justaute

Asked Harbeer of HSC/// to make a "gyutoku" as my everyday knife.
- steel: z-wear
- length: ~193mm
- height: ~53mm
- weight: 207g
- handle: Ironwood with Snakewood cap
- finishing: workman's

Love the weight and balance. OOTB, the blade is pretty sharp; however, after a quick stone session on 800 and 3000, and a lengthy leather stropping effort, it now cuts paper towel easily -- maybe not quite as good as my Wat Pro nakiri. We'll see. The knife cuts very well. It has a tiny bit of convex shape. Given the blade width of 2.6mm, probably not easy to give it much convex. There's a bit of sticking on slicing carrots and Fuji apple, but not unusually so...similar to that of my Yoshi 210.

Fit & Finish: Harbeer did a fantastic job on the handle and the shape of the blade; handle length of ~130mm and girth of ~80mm. The blade finishing is just "workman's" level; apparently z-wear is very difficult to work on and requires copious amount of manual labor, so I skipped the"fine" finishing.


----------



## Knivperson

Beautiful handle, congrats.


----------



## marc4pt0

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 151809
> 
> 
> After much searching and a little help from my friends I finally took delivery of a Gyuto from Michael Rader. He’s a big boy at 308gms, 268mm edge length, 56mm deep and made from 52100 steel. It has a great taper from 5.23mm at the heel, 3.15mm mid blade and 1.19mm 1” from the tip. Here’s a few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 151811
> 
> 
> View attachment 151812
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151813
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151814
> 
> 
> View attachment 151815
> 
> 
> In my kitchen every knife has to earn their keep. No drawer or wall queens. The family voted for a favourite Traditional Newfoundland Seven Layer Supper for tonight’s meal … now having grown to 13 layers. Lots of choppy choppy!
> 
> A few more pics ...
> 
> View attachment 151816
> 
> 
> View attachment 151817
> 
> 
> View attachment 151818
> 
> 
> View attachment 151819
> 
> 
> Surprised at the performance … you bet! This bad boy is not just another pretty face. Extremely well balanced and nimble for its size. Deadly sharp and a great rock and push chopper. Want more proof … check out the Naughty Schoolboy thread to see how it handled a russet potato.
> 
> Now ... Who’s got a five steel Damascus Rader that they are prepared to part with?




Dude, you got a Rader! Congrats man. Enjoy the glory that is Rader. I'm really digging this new forged finish look he's been doing lately. Thinking I may need to throw down some trade bait to score one. Not sure i can wait much longer


----------



## Brian Weekley

marc4pt0 said:


> Dude, you got a Rader! Congrats man. Enjoy the glory that is Rader. I'm really digging this new forged finish look he's been doing lately. Thinking I may need to throw down some trade bait to score one. Not sure i can wait much longer


For sure … all it took was a little help from my friends. As I said what really blows me away is the performance. You think … 270mm … hmm going to be too blade heavy to really use comfortably. Whatever … it’s so gorgeous that it’s a looker, not a doer. Totally NOT SO … in hand it screams use me … use me! A total winner in all respects. Imagine it out performed a custom tuned TF Nakiri in the big potato slap down. Unreal!


----------



## Kgp

jedy617 said:


> I got some heat today....these were actually bought a few months ago but have been waiting on custom handles from @JoBone , Well worth the wait!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151753
> 
> 
> View attachment 151754
> 
> 
> View attachment 151752


Nice!


----------



## Qapla'

Brian Weekley said:


> For sure … all it took was a little help from my friends. As I said what really blows me away is the performance. You think … 270mm … hmm going to be too blade heavy to really use comfortably. Whatever … it’s so gorgeous that it’s a looker, not a doer. Totally NOT SO … in hand it screams use me … use me! A total winner in all respects. Imagine it out performed a custom tuned TF Nakiri in the big potato slap down. Unreal!



MRMRMRMR?


----------



## vxd

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 151809
> 
> 
> After much searching and a little help from my friends I finally took delivery of a Gyuto from Michael Rader. He’s a big boy at 308gms, 268mm edge length, 56mm deep and made from 52100 steel. It has a great taper from 5.23mm at the heel, 3.15mm mid blade and 1.19mm 1” from the tip. Here’s a few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 151811
> 
> 
> View attachment 151812
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151813
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151814
> 
> 
> View attachment 151815
> 
> 
> In my kitchen every knife has to earn their keep. No drawer or wall queens. The family voted for a favourite Traditional Newfoundland Seven Layer Supper for tonight’s meal … now having grown to 13 layers. Lots of choppy choppy!
> 
> A few more pics ...
> 
> View attachment 151816
> 
> 
> View attachment 151817
> 
> 
> View attachment 151818
> 
> 
> View attachment 151819
> 
> 
> Surprised at the performance … you bet! This bad boy is not just another pretty face. Extremely well balanced and nimble for its size. Deadly sharp and a great rock and push chopper. Want more proof … check out the Naughty Schoolboy thread to see how it handled a russet potato.
> 
> Now ... Who’s got a five steel Damascus Rader that they are prepared to part with?


These Raders are something else!!


----------



## JayS20

Another one of my more recent purchases and one to add to my Swedish boys.
*Simon Lönsted *
223x61mm
229g
7mm out of the handle
steel: 1.2562 with dirty wrought iron
handle: masur birch with reindeer ferrule
features S-grind


----------



## PeterL

JayS20 said:


> Another one of my more recent purchases and one to add to my Swedish boys.
> *Simon Lönsted *
> 223x61mm
> 229g
> 7mm out of the handle
> steel: 1.2562 with dirty wrought iron
> handle: masur birch with reindeer ferrule
> features S-grind
> View attachment 152226
> 
> View attachment 152227
> 
> View attachment 152228
> 
> View attachment 152229



Wow that’s a crazy taper. Have you used it to prep any meals yet?


----------



## JayS20

PeterL said:


> Wow that’s a crazy taper. Have you used it to prep any meals yet?


Sure did.
Went through 40l Mire Poix first thing at work. Did really well. Like the profile and dimensions, handles really well and love the thickness of the spine.


----------



## RockyBasel

JayS20 said:


> Another one of my more recent purchases and one to add to my Swedish boys.
> *Simon Lönsted *
> 223x61mm
> 229g
> 7mm out of the handle
> steel: 1.2562 with dirty wrought iron
> handle: masur birch with reindeer ferrule
> features S-grind
> View attachment 152226
> 
> View attachment 152227
> 
> View attachment 152228
> 
> View attachment 152229


Want to hear more about this maker. Unfamiliar with him. Let me know about the performance


----------



## preizzo

RockyBasel said:


> Want to hear more about this maker. Unfamiliar with him. Let me know about the performance


Marius and him are sharing the same shop ,they are friends.
Sure David or Dalman can give you more info


----------



## Brian Weekley

Oh my … step aside ABBA … there are some new kids in town who are putting Sweden on the map!


----------



## preizzo

Brian Weekley said:


> Oh my … step aside ABBA … there are some new kids in town who are putting Sweden on the map!


----------



## RockyBasel

preizzo said:


> Marius and him are sharing the same shop ,they are friends.
> Sure David or Dalman can give you more info


Oh wow! Marius is one of my favorite makers - hope they do a collab


----------



## adrianopedro

New package arrived today

Migoto White 2 Sujihiki 270mm


----------



## Mlan

adrianopedro said:


> New package arrived today
> 
> Migoto White 2 Sujihiki 270mm
> 
> View attachment 152297
> 
> 
> View attachment 152298
> 
> 
> View attachment 152299


Lee is the man. The grind on those looks insane!


----------



## DF18

The Beast, by Radiona Breg.
250 x 65, 1.2562 core in mild steel cladding. 350 grams


----------



## DF18

DF18 said:


> The Beast, by Radiona Breg.
> 250 x 65, 1.2562 core in mild steel cladding. 350 grams


----------



## captaincaed

Great looking knife. Looks like you could use a little more cutting board real estate soon....


----------



## DF18

captaincaed said:


> Great looking knife. Looks like you could use a little more cutting board real estate soon....


Hahaha I was thinking the same thing, the pictures make the board look so tiny. That is my small board, my usual one is 18 x 24 but I would like something bigger than that.


----------



## BeinM

Wakui 240mm stainless clad white #2


----------



## shinyunggyun

Toyama 300mm Kasumi yanagiba. So freakin happy.


----------



## Brian Weekley

One of the earliest members of KKF who reached out to me when I first joined KKF was @thebradleycrew. Jamie became a good friend and we both share an enthusiasm for Alex Horn. Jamie came into possession of a ball bearing recovered from the destroyed Twin Towers. Here’s a pic of his IG post … 






Jamie engaged Alex Horn to make five knives from this bearing. Two were auctioned, one went to the individual who donated the bearing, one was retained by Jamie …. AND … this is the fifth knife. A perfect Twin Towers Commemorative. 

Here’s some more pics …
























Of course … I have to maintain my policy of putting every knife to work. A few more pics …
















NOT NOT NOT and NOT!

I employed a stand in … also from Alex Horn. A final pic …






This Twin Towers Commerative Knife is, for as long as I’m around, in my permanent collection. I can post steel and specs, but under the circumstances, that seems irrelevant.


----------



## tchan001

Isasmedjan 240mm gyuto 26c3 core 15n20/UHB20c damascus clad with full tang integral amboyna handle and matching saya


----------



## preizzo

Botarvesmedja


----------



## RockyBasel

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 152493
> 
> 
> One of the earliest members of KKF who reached out to me when I first joined KKF was @thebradleycrew. Jamie became a good friend and we both share an enthusiasm for Alex Horn. Jamie came into possession of a ball bearing recovered from the destroyed Twin Towers. Here’s a pic of his IG post …
> 
> View attachment 152495
> 
> 
> Jamie engaged Alex Horn to make five knives from this bearing. Two were auctioned, one went to the individual who donated the bearing, one was retained by Jamie …. AND … this is the fifth knife. A perfect Twin Towers Commemorative.
> 
> Here’s some more pics …
> 
> View attachment 152498
> 
> 
> View attachment 152499
> 
> 
> View attachment 152498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152499
> 
> 
> Of course … I have to maintain my policy of putting every knife to work. A few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 152502
> 
> 
> View attachment 152500
> 
> 
> View attachment 152501
> 
> 
> NOT NOT NOT and NOT!
> 
> I employed a stand in … also from Alex Horn. A final pic …
> 
> View attachment 152503
> 
> 
> This Twin Towers Commerative Knife is, for as long as I’m around, in my permanent collection. I can post steel and specs, but under the circumstances, that seems irrelevant.


Wow! Speechless. Inspired. I remember having lunch and dinner at “windows of the world” on top of the towers, and sailing in with full view of the towers - those images will always be with me


----------



## Brian Weekley

RockyBasel said:


> Wow! Speechless. Inspired. I remember having lunch and dinner at “windows of the world” on top of the towers, and sailing in with full view of the towers - those images will always be with me



The maintenance of memories such as those is the purpose of this knife. I love the blades simplicity and starkness accompanied with the warmth and complexity of the handle. I’m told that Alex killed himself-for six weeks to get these knives right. Why … because it was the right thing to do and the right time to do it. Thanks to Alex Horn for doing it and thanks to Jamie for making it happen.


----------



## henkle

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 152493
> 
> 
> One of the earliest members of KKF who reached out to me when I first joined KKF was @thebradleycrew. Jamie became a good friend and we both share an enthusiasm for Alex Horn. Jamie came into possession of a ball bearing recovered from the destroyed Twin Towers. Here’s a pic of his IG post …
> 
> View attachment 152495
> 
> 
> Jamie engaged Alex Horn to make five knives from this bearing. Two were auctioned, one went to the individual who donated the bearing, one was retained by Jamie …. AND … this is the fifth knife. A perfect Twin Towers Commemorative.
> 
> Here’s some more pics …
> 
> View attachment 152498
> 
> 
> View attachment 152499
> 
> 
> View attachment 152498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152499
> 
> 
> Of course … I have to maintain my policy of putting every knife to work. A few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 152502
> 
> 
> View attachment 152500
> 
> 
> View attachment 152501
> 
> 
> NOT NOT NOT and NOT!
> 
> I employed a stand in … also from Alex Horn. A final pic …
> 
> View attachment 152503
> 
> 
> This Twin Towers Commerative Knife is, for as long as I’m around, in my permanent collection. I can post steel and specs, but under the circumstances, that seems irrelevant.


What a find


----------



## Kgp

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 152493
> 
> 
> One of the earliest members of KKF who reached out to me when I first joined KKF was @thebradleycrew. Jamie became a good friend and we both share an enthusiasm for Alex Horn. Jamie came into possession of a ball bearing recovered from the destroyed Twin Towers. Here’s a pic of his IG post …
> 
> View attachment 152495
> 
> 
> Jamie engaged Alex Horn to make five knives from this bearing. Two were auctioned, one went to the individual who donated the bearing, one was retained by Jamie …. AND … this is the fifth knife. A perfect Twin Towers Commemorative.
> 
> Here’s some more pics …
> 
> View attachment 152498
> 
> 
> View attachment 152499
> 
> 
> View attachment 152498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152499
> 
> 
> Of course … I have to maintain my policy of putting every knife to work. A few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 152502
> 
> 
> View attachment 152500
> 
> 
> View attachment 152501
> 
> 
> NOT NOT NOT and NOT!
> 
> I employed a stand in … also from Alex Horn. A final pic …
> 
> View attachment 152503
> 
> 
> This Twin Towers Commerative Knife is, for as long as I’m around, in my permanent collection. I can post steel and specs, but under the circumstances, that seems irrelevant.


I’ve got two of his and share your appreciation. I followed these knives on Instagram when he was making them. Pure treasure!


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 152493
> 
> 
> One of the earliest members of KKF who reached out to me when I first joined KKF was @thebradleycrew. Jamie became a good friend and we both share an enthusiasm for Alex Horn. Jamie came into possession of a ball bearing recovered from the destroyed Twin Towers. Here’s a pic of his IG post …
> 
> View attachment 152495
> 
> 
> Jamie engaged Alex Horn to make five knives from this bearing. Two were auctioned, one went to the individual who donated the bearing, one was retained by Jamie …. AND … this is the fifth knife. A perfect Twin Towers Commemorative.
> 
> Here’s some more pics …
> 
> View attachment 152498
> 
> 
> View attachment 152499
> 
> 
> View attachment 152498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152499
> 
> 
> Of course … I have to maintain my policy of putting every knife to work. A few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 152502
> 
> 
> View attachment 152500
> 
> 
> View attachment 152501
> 
> 
> NOT NOT NOT and NOT!
> 
> I employed a stand in … also from Alex Horn. A final pic …
> 
> View attachment 152503
> 
> 
> This Twin Towers Commerative Knife is, for as long as I’m around, in my permanent collection. I can post steel and specs, but under the circumstances, that seems irrelevant.


wow, that is an amazing pick up. I follow Alex as I am also from Portland and this was a really cool project.


----------



## Hockey3081

Definitely can’t top the sentiment tied into Brian’s new knife (congrats and use it in good health), but this Adam Desrosiers fell in my lap as a serendipitous self birthday present.


----------



## Apocalypse

Forgot to post this

Shigefusa 210 Kitaeji from @QCDawg

After a little work making doenjang-jjigae for dinner


----------



## FishmanDE

Brian Weekley said:


> The maintenance of memories such as those is the purpose of this knife. I love the blades simplicity and starkness accompanied with the warmth and complexity of the handle. I’m told that Alex killed himself-for six weeks to get these knives right. Why … because it was the right thing to do and the right time to do it. Thanks to Alex Horn for doing it and thanks to Jamie for making it happen.



can I ask how this piece was recovered? Not to be ‘that guy’ but this comes off in poor taste to me


----------



## Caleb Cox

This was likely a component of an elevator system and would not be reused due to fire potentially ruining its heat treatment, not a concern when reforging. What would have been a noble use of this bearing in your mind, chuck it into a landfill?


----------



## FishmanDE

Caleb Cox said:


> This was likely a component of an elevator system and would not be reused due to fire potentially ruining its heat treatment, not a concern when reforging. What would have been a noble use of this bearing in your mind, chuck it into a landfill?



I mean, idk. Who said it had to be reused? I’m just saying..

edit:

sorry, let me actually say it. It feels weird that someone profited off of the commemoration of the deaths of others with pieces that have literally nothing to do with the tragedy. And it feels weird to see a piece of that paraded here. And not to wave a finger, but it makes me uncomfortable that no one else could see how this is weird.


----------



## Caleb Cox

So taking a piece of waste, and using hard work and artistic expression to turn it into a commemoration, is ghoulish somehow?


----------



## FishmanDE

Caleb Cox said:


> So taking a piece of waste, and using hard work and artistic expression to turn it into a commemoration, is ghoulish somehow?



when hundreds of people died and their families didn’t see the profit? Yes, it is.

edit:

idk what happened with the proceeds, just basing my stance off readily available context


----------



## FishmanDE

And it’s extremely insensitive to any forum member who lost someone close to them that day


----------



## Caleb Cox

So no art inspired by tragic events can ever be made, got it.


----------



## FishmanDE

Caleb Cox said:


> So no art inspired by tragic events can ever be made, got it.




I’d love an example of when “art inspired by tragic events” was not only socially acceptable, but welcomed and asked for?

Edit:

At the EOD, I find this uncomfortable and disturbing. I’m not going to argue as I feel it’s self explanatory. I just wanted to voice my concern as I felt some feelings and perspectives weren’t taken into consideration during the initial post. Congratulations to everyone who secured a piece of history, but I personally wouldn’t be proud enough to parade it.


----------



## Apocalypse

FishmanDE said:


> I’d love an example of when “art inspired by tragic events” was not only socially acceptable, but welcomed and asked for?



Maybe this would be a good conversation to have privately at this point


----------



## Brian Weekley

FishmanDE said:


> can I ask how this piece was recovered? Not to be ‘that guy’ but this comes off in poor taste to me



I have no idea … but you are entitled to your opinion as are those who see the knives as appropriate memorials.


----------



## tcmx3

Apocalypse said:


> Maybe this would be a good conversation to have privately at this point



I mean I disagree in the sense that it's already happened and it's not really fair to squash uncomfortable conversations just because theyre uncomfortable. Maybe it could be its own thread though. too often I feel like someone feels compelled to point out why they think something is a problem and instead of addressing it everyone just piles on the "dont have this conversation in front of me I dont like it" bandwagon when what they really mean is "I disagree with you and dont like that you get to say that thing I dont like that publically"

of course Im not a mod so it's not up to me.


----------



## Apocalypse

tcmx3 said:


> I mean I disagree in the sense that it's already happened and it's not really fair to squash uncomfortable conversations just because theyre uncomfortable. Maybe it could be its own thread though. too often I feel like someone feels compelled to point out why they think something is a problem and instead of addressing it everyone just piles on the "dont have this conversation in front of me I dont like it" bandwagon when what they really mean is "I disagree with you and dont like that you get to say that thing I dont like that publically"
> 
> of course Im not a mod so it's not up to me.



Just feels like it has nothing to do with this post. But I can see how it would be good as a separate discussion.


----------



## Delat

FishmanDE said:


> when hundreds of people died and their families didn’t see the profit? Yes, it is.
> 
> edit:
> 
> idk what happened with the proceeds, just basing my stance off readily available context



Per this post from @thebradleycrew proceeds from the auction benefitted children of families impacted by 9/11. I think that’s a pretty worthy cause. 





__





Alex Horn 9/11 commemorative knives supporting Tuesday's Children charity


Hey folks - I don't know if ya'll have seen this, but I wanted to mention that Alex Horn is doing a raffle and auction (for two incredible knives) to support Tuesday's Children, a 501(c)(3) non-profit that supports the children of the families impact by 9/11. It's probably one the the most...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Also you can find tons of 9/11 related commemorative merchandise with a quick google search.


----------



## FishmanDE

Brian Weekley said:


> I have no idea … but you are entitled to your opinion as are those who see the knives as appropriate memorials.



Again, not to argue, but it baffles me how this could be seen as an appropriate memorial? To me, the only people who have a right to memorialize this are family of the victims, and I doubt they’d chose a chef knife to celebrate their loved ones..


----------



## FishmanDE

Delat said:


> Per this post from @thebradleycrew proceeds from the auction benefitted children of families impacted by 9/11. I think that’s a pretty worthy cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Horn 9/11 commemorative knives supporting Tuesday's Children charity
> 
> 
> Hey folks - I don't know if ya'll have seen this, but I wanted to mention that Alex Horn is doing a raffle and auction (for two incredible knives) to support Tuesday's Children, a 501(c)(3) non-profit that supports the children of the families impact by 9/11. It's probably one the the most...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you can find tons of 9/11 related commemorative merchandise with a quick google search.



again, I want to state that this was never alluded to. Just read as bad taste. I’m glad family’s saw the benefit of this


----------



## uniliang

Koho Musou Masakuni Mizu Honyaki White 1 Yanagiba 360mm
Forged by Genkai Masakuni
Sharpened Hakuho
Double Buffalo/ Silver Ring with Rosewood Octagonal Handle 
高鳳無双正國 玄海正国 伯鳳研 柳刃包丁 尺二 水焼 本焼 白一鋼 上下水牛 銀巻花梨八角柄

It’s made at least 20 years ago.


----------



## tostadas

uniliang said:


> Koho Musou Masakuni Mizu Honyaki White 1 Yanagiba 360mm
> Forged by Genkai Masakuni
> Sharpened Hakuho
> Double Buffalo/ Silver Ring with Rosewood Octagonal Handle
> 高鳳無双正國 玄海正国 伯鳳研 柳刃包丁 尺二 水焼 本焼 白一鋼 上下水牛 銀巻花梨八角柄
> 
> It’s made at least 20 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 152673
> View attachment 152674
> View attachment 152675
> View attachment 152676


Is the rainbow some sort of polishing technique, or a coating/lacquer?


----------



## Kippington

tostadas said:


> Is the rainbow some sort of polishing technique, or a coating/lacquer?


It's a coating/lacquer to prevent rust during shipping. Comes off with acetone.


----------



## Caleb Cox

FishmanDE said:


> I’d love an example of when “art inspired by tragic events” was not only socially acceptable, but welcomed and asked for?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> At the EOD, I find this uncomfortable and disturbing. I’m not going to argue as I feel it’s self explanatory. I just wanted to voice my concern as I felt some feelings and perspectives weren’t taken into consideration during the initial post. Congratulations to everyone who secured a piece of history, but I personally wouldn’t be proud enough to parade it.


How about countless songs, paintings, sculptures, movies, and television shows?


----------



## justaute

Found a little bird down south. My first 52100 steel. 230x53 medium work-pony. @Kippington was able to sprinkle some of his Aussie potion and grew it from 225mm to 230mm, after much begging.


----------



## Sdo

justaute said:


> Found a little bird down south. My first 52100 steel. 230x53 medium work-pony. @Kippington was able to sprinkle some of his Aussie potion and grew it from 225mm to 230mm, after much begging.
> 
> View attachment 152687
> View attachment 152688
> View attachment 152689


Beautiful knife. Kippington knives are awesome.


----------



## PalmRoyale

My first Japanese knife. A while ago I asked for advice on the forum for my first gyuto and I quickly decided on the Tojiro DP. Went to order it, paypal acted up and wouldn't let me pay, forgot about it and went with the Takamura R2 a few weeks later. I love everything about it. The length, how thin the blade is, the handle, weight.... it's perfect.


----------



## Chang

PalmRoyale said:


> My first Japanese knife. A while ago I asked for advice on the forum for my first gyuto and I quickly decided on the Tojiro DP. Went to order it, paypal acted up and wouldn't let me pay, forgot about it and went with the Takamura R2 a few weeks later. I love everything about it. The length, how thin the blade is, the handle, weight.... it's perfect.
> 
> View attachment 152694



You should try the Chromax, I think it's better IMO because the steel is less "chippy", but still holds an edge like nobody's business.


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> Isasmedjan 240mm gyuto 26c3 core 15n20/UHB20c damascus clad with full tang integral amboyna handle and matching saya
> View attachment 152507
> View attachment 152508


Gorgeous


----------



## RockyBasel

These two cam from Tobi at Metal Monkey

he makes great knives!
241x58 wrought iron clad 1.2562 with nickel foil
231 gm

255 mm bread knife SG2


----------



## MOCDaddy

Marko Western Handle 
229x54
52100


----------



## Mikeadunne

MOCDaddy said:


> Marko Western Handle
> 229x54
> 52100
> View attachment 152712
> View attachment 152713
> View attachment 152714


dang


----------



## MOCDaddy

Mikeadunne said:


> dang


It’s so choice


----------



## Mikeadunne

MOCDaddy said:


> It’s so choice


regretting not getting down on that offer when he posted it


----------



## preizzo

RockyBasel said:


> These two cam from Tobi at Metal Monkey
> 
> he makes great knives!
> 241x58 wrought iron clad 1.2562 with nickel foil
> 231 gm
> 
> 255 mm bread knife SG2
> 
> View attachment 152695
> View attachment 152696
> View attachment 152697
> View attachment 152698
> View attachment 152699
> View attachment 152700
> View attachment 152701


Love Toby's knives


----------



## Chips

Got a great deal on an Ashi Hamono lefty Honesuki here at Bernal Cutlery. It really has some impressive mass to it. It's maiden voyage happens tonight on some yakitori.


----------



## pavhav

"255 mm bread knife SG2"
Wow, that is by far the fanciest breadknife I've seen.


----------



## Dzbiq

" 255 mm bread knife SG2 "
Damn... that bread knife is from another world


----------



## captaincaed




----------



## RockyBasel

captaincaed said:


> View attachment 152729


What is this blade?


----------



## captaincaed

Maumasi. If I remember the story,something didn't come out right, he practiced serrations, and it's now his wife's knife. Prettiest bread knife in the west


----------



## RockyBasel

captaincaed said:


> Maumasi. If I remember the story,something didn't come out right, he practiced serrations, and it's now his wife's knife. Prettiest bread knife in the west


Nice!!


----------



## ExistentialHero

Newest member of the team: a 280mm gyuto in honyaki W2 from Greg Cimms. An eye-popping 398gm, but it's balanced really nicely and actually feels really nice in hand, with a lovely convex WH grind. Ferrule and end cap are Greg's gorgeous Damascus, just for fun. This one's a keeper for sure.


----------



## tostadas

ExistentialHero said:


> Newest member of the team: a 280mm gyuto in honyaki W2 from Greg Cimms. An eye-popping 398gm, but it's balanced really nicely and actually feels really nice in hand, with a lovely convex WH grind. Ferrule and end cap are Greg's gorgeous Damascus, just for fun. This one's a keeper for sure.
> 
> View attachment 152798
> View attachment 152800
> 
> View attachment 152801
> View attachment 152802
> View attachment 152803


That endcap is ridiculous.


----------



## RockyBasel

ExistentialHero said:


> Newest member of the team: a 280mm gyuto in honyaki W2 from Greg Cimms. An eye-popping 398gm, but it's balanced really nicely and actually feels really nice in hand, with a lovely convex WH grind. Ferrule and end cap are Greg's gorgeous Damascus, just for fun. This one's a keeper for sure.
> 
> View attachment 152798
> View attachment 152800
> 
> View attachment 152801
> View attachment 152802
> View attachment 152803



Gorgeous Hamon - I am getting one in W 2 (not to be mistaken with White 2) next week as well - great minds think alike? But mine is from another US maker - will post next week


----------



## tag98

Newest aquisition a beautiful petty fresh of the bst


----------



## Chang

tag98 said:


> Newest aquisition a beautiful petty fresh of the bstView attachment 152964
> View attachment 152965


May she bring you as much joy as she brought me. Gotta thank @birdsfan for the spectacular handle sculpt


----------



## Jovidah

Is that a TF Nashiji? If they came with that kind of handle by default I'd have a much harder time ignoring them... simple but sweet looking handle!


----------



## tchan001

Newham 240mm W2 Honyaki with Katalox burl handle and Yorrell Burl saya


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

tchan001 said:


> Newham 240mm W2 Honyaki with Katalox burl handle and Yorrell Burl saya
> View attachment 153035



Now _that_ is pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jonnachang

That Newham’s a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Martyn

Not a kitchen knife but super cool and not something you get to see often. So I figure worth posting. 

Extremely rare old stock Shigefusa Kogatana with signed kiri box and chiseled kanji. Very cool bandings on the cladding too (there are in fact bandings on all the iron part including the handle, but my terrible photography skills cannot catch them) -


----------



## ani_ghost

Kenichi Shiraki honyaki old stock.


----------



## pgugger

Gesshin Kagekiyo White 1 just in. Loving it already.


----------



## DitmasPork

Takada, 270, b1, suji.


----------



## EricEricEric

255mm+ 56mm 300g

Manaka

Shocked me, the balance is very good and I feel like I just want to dice! 

I think all of the uncertainty and craziness in the world just made me say forget it I’m buying something crazy


----------



## tostadas

EricEricEric said:


> 240mm+ 56mm 300g
> 
> Shocked me, the balance is very good and I feel like I just want to dice!
> 
> I think all of the uncertainty and craziness in the world just made me say forget it I’m buying something crazy
> 
> View attachment 153233
> View attachment 153234
> View attachment 153235
> View attachment 153236


Is that the Manaka?


----------



## MowgFace

pgugger said:


> Gesshin Kagekiyo White 1 just in. Loving it already.
> 
> View attachment 153159



Those MFers are THIN!


----------



## tchan001

C


EricEricEric said:


> 255mm+ 56mm 300g
> 
> Manaka
> 
> Shocked me, the balance is very good and I feel like I just want to dice!
> 
> I think all of the uncertainty and craziness in the world just made me say forget it I’m buying something crazy
> 
> View attachment 153233
> View attachment 153234
> View attachment 153235
> View attachment 153236


Congrats on the Manaka ENN


----------



## Dzbiq

EricEricEric said:


> 255mm+ 56mm 300g
> 
> Manaka
> 
> Shocked me, the balance is very good and I feel like I just want to dice!
> 
> I think all of the uncertainty and craziness in the world just made me say forget it I’m buying something crazy
> 
> View attachment 153233
> View attachment 153234
> View attachment 153235
> View attachment 153236


It is crazy and very beautiful thing, and the handle tho


----------



## PFS

RockyBasel said:


> These two cam from Tobi at Metal Monkey
> 
> he makes great knives!
> 241x58 wrought iron clad 1.2562 with nickel foil
> 231 gm
> 
> 255 mm bread knife SG2
> 
> View attachment 152695
> View attachment 152696
> View attachment 152697
> View attachment 152698
> View attachment 152699
> View attachment 152700
> View attachment 152701


That serrated knife tho…..


----------



## adrianopedro

Kato WH Kurouchi


----------



## iandustries

tchan001 said:


> C
> Congrats on the Manaka ENN



How is the cutting performance?


----------



## Chips

New Munetoshi 150mm Petty and I bought a custom handle from Tsukanoya_Japan in snakewood and blonde ferule.


----------



## EricEricEric

The balance is right in the front of the handle, I was shocked as it’s 300g, but it felt agile and nimble 

The edge is perfectly thinned as well, I really think 55mm+ is the sweet spot, cuts beautifully 

I won’t buy any blade shorter that 55mm from now on





iandustries said:


> How is the cutting performance?


----------



## migwal

That manaka. With my preferences atm this might be the perfect knife!


----------



## Dzbiq

Chips said:


> New Munetoshi 150mm Petty and I bought a custom handle from Tsukanoya_Japan in snakewood and blonde ferule.
> 
> 
> View attachment 153365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153366


How do you find knife balance after rehandling? I'm thinking about getting this kind of handle for my knives but I don't know if it would make it back heavy tho.


----------



## Chips

Dzbiq said:


> How do you find knife balance after rehandling? I'm thinking about getting this kind of handle for my knives but I don't know if it would make it back heavy tho.



Wont know for a few days. I just got it yesterday. This particular handle is really small and light.


----------



## PFS

Tatsuo Ikeda honyaki Santoku 170mm


----------



## Bico Doce

Jiro #307 from the recent Tosho drop. Initial cut test was very promising. Thickest tang I have ever seen on a knife but it seems to balance it out. Spine and choil are a little sharp for my taste but the handle was surprisingly comfortable


----------



## Brian Weekley

A while back I sold off a number of my knives in order to re-direct my knife collection. My thought was to focus on a few makers. Will Newham is one of those makers and this is one of the knives I wished to add to my collection. It’s a Gyuto from spicy white steel 26C3, differentially hardened to 64.5 HRC. It has an edge length of 220mm, a depth at the heel of 54mm. It has a distal taper from 3.3mm at the heel to .3mm 10mm before the tip. It weighs 222gms and balances exactly on the makers mark. It features a custom contoured She-Oak Handle and a beautifully made leather lined saya made from Ringed Gidgee, with a turned brass pin. The saya also features an inlaid leather strip around the periphery and, as with the handle, is highly polished.

Enjoy a few more pictures.



























As with my other knives, I couldn’t wait to put it into action. Tonight’s fare, a stir fry … lots of choppy choppy!
















It’s tough to do a prep when you stop every few seconds to admire your knife. Like the knife‘s f&f, the performance is exemplary. Some say a 220mm blade length is perfect for a home kitchen. You won’t get an argument from me. Balance for a pinch grip is perfect for me. I love the blade profile in both a push cut and a rock chop. The handle is easily the most comfortable I’ve experienced of all knives in my collection.

As a package this knife has to rank at the top of my collection in looks, construction, performance and finish. It is very much worth having to part with some very nice knives to obtain it. I’ve already place my order for the next new custom from Will Newham. Stay tuned.


----------



## JayS20

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 153552
> 
> As a package this knife has to rank at the top of my collection in looks, construction, performance and finish. It is very much worth having to part with some very nice knives to obtain it. I’ve already place my order for the next new custom from Will Newham. Stay tuned.



Was super tempted by it. Looks freakin lovely. Was just a bit uncertain about the height of the tip. Thanks for snagging it up and enjoy it.
Another question for guys who bougt from Will did you add insurance to your shipping and how much was it?


----------



## Brian Weekley

JayS20 said:


> Was super tempted by it. Looks freakin lovely. Was just a bit uncertain about the height of the tip. Thanks for snagging it up and enjoy it.
> Another question for guys who bougt from Will did you add insurance to your shipping and how much was it?




I think shipping was about $40 USD including insurance. It took about 10 days using DHL. Tracking is excellent.


----------



## pleue

Arrived! Very reactive, needs an edge, but oh so fun. 210 shig nakiri


----------



## dmonterisi

manaka kisuke blue 1 oversized 210 from carbon. put it straight to work on tgiving prep. very very capable. carrots onions celery shallots all fantastic after i put a little better edge on it. wedged a bit on sweet potatoes but to be expected. really digging the profile…fits the way i cut very well.


----------



## RockyBasel

Had been waiting for this one…
Dan Caublestone 
255x58
265 gm
W 2 Honyaki (not white 2)

Dan has been amazing to work with its - polished and polished. He also does great Wootz steel work and is also an iron smelter!

I am really happy with this knife


----------



## RockyBasel

pleue said:


> Arrived! Very reactive, needs an edge, but oh so fun. 210 shig nakiri


Wow! Never heard of a 210 Nakiri- congrats


----------



## preizzo

RockyBasel said:


> Wow! Never heard of a 210 Nakiri- congrats


My 180 was actually 195 ,so they are a bit over sized ,but 210 never seen any before


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

pleue said:


> Arrived! Very reactive, needs an edge, but oh so fun. 210 shig nakiri


wtbbbbbb

lol seriously tho congrats on the unicorn and enjoy the knife


----------



## Apocalypse

My pictures don't do the next two knives justice.

240 Blue/White Damascus Gyuto by Shoichi Hashimoto from @j22582536 who did a great job refinishing it. Cuts like an absolute laser beam and I love the balance of it!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Part of my plan from my fifty for one sale was to pick up some more Master Smith knives. The recently posted Rader was the first of these, this Gyuto by Bill Burke is the second.

A few more pics …











































The knife is forged from 52100 steel, measures out at 207mm blade length, a roomy 57.55mm deep and 2.12mm thick at the heel. It weighs in at 228.6gms and features a Cherry Burl handle. To put my new Burke to use I used it to slice some left over lamb roast. It’s wonderful to use a thin, deep, very sharp knife to slice thin strips of meat to re-heat but not overcook in my Anova Precision Oven. A few more pics.












Welcome to your new home Mr. Burke.


----------



## Apocalypse

NOS 240 Kiyoshi Kato, W2 Morihei thanks to @Markcg


----------



## ynot1985

RockyBasel said:


> Wow! Never heard of a 210 Nakiri- congrats



they aren't as rare as you think

japan woodworker used to order them in all the time. This was until woodcraft took over and they stopped stocking Shigefusa all together


----------



## Rotivator

Picked this up off a Brazilian auction. 11 Damascus slicer. Beauty in form and cuts very nice


----------



## daniel_il

Sugimoto & masahiro vc petty

didn’t bought them for their look, they are gonna work hard for me. Both came extremely sharp.


----------



## OnionSlicer

Konosuke Sanjo SKD 180 from Tosho sale; I've been lusting over this one for a while, apprehensive about dropping that much cash on a small knife, but it turned out to be even better than I'd hoped (a rarity these days).














Next to its big SKD brothers, yoshi and ys-m:


----------



## Mikeadunne

#knifeenvy


----------



## sansho

OnionSlicer said:


> Konosuke Sanjo SKD 180 from Tosho sale; I've been lusting over this one for a while, apprehensive about dropping that much cash on a small knife, but it turned out to be even better than I'd hoped (a rarity these days).



sick. i ordered one, too. i like that it has a pretty good amount of height on it for a petty (39mm). also, check out how the edge is angled relative to the handle. combined, it looks like you actually get some usable knuckle clearance out of this thing. kinda like a mini gyuto. rotated your pic so the edge is horizontal:






does the edge seem as fragile as they lead you to believe?
in another thread, people said the petty might be more robust than the gyuto:






Kono Sanjo SKD Tsuchime KU Nashiji


Yes this knife is actually called the Konosuke Sanjo SKD Tsuchime Kurouchi Nashiji. I started laughing when I saw the name but I stopped immediately when I saw the grind. Holy $#1t...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





however, i emailed tosho asking about that, and they said that neither the petty nor gyuto could be described as robust in any way.


----------



## superworrier

sansho said:


> sick. i ordered one, too. i like that it has a pretty good amount of height on it for a petty (39mm). also, check out how the edge is angled relative to the handle. combined, it looks like you actually get some usable knuckle clearance out of this thing. kinda like a mini gyuto.
> 
> does the edge seem as fragile as they lead you to believe?
> in another thread, people said the petty might be more robust than the gyuto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kono Sanjo SKD Tsuchime KU Nashiji
> 
> 
> Yes this knife is actually called the Konosuke Sanjo SKD Tsuchime Kurouchi Nashiji. I started laughing when I saw the name but I stopped immediately when I saw the grind. Holy $#1t...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however, i emailed tosho asking about that, and they said that neither the petty nor gyuto could be described as robust in any way.


I’m somewhat convinced there’s just an optical illusion there because of the strip of core steel showing (or it’s individual variation). The choil for the 210mm looks more or less like the H&K stamped SKD I bought


----------



## OnionSlicer

sansho said:


> sick. i ordered one, too. i like that it has a pretty good amount of height on it for a petty (39mm). also, check out how the edge is angled relative to the handle. combined, it looks like you actually get some usable knuckle clearance out of this thing. kinda like a mini gyuto. rotated your pic so the edge is horizontal:
> 
> View attachment 154078
> 
> 
> does the edge seem as fragile as they lead you to believe?
> in another thread, people said the petty might be more robust than the gyuto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kono Sanjo SKD Tsuchime KU Nashiji
> 
> 
> Yes this knife is actually called the Konosuke Sanjo SKD Tsuchime Kurouchi Nashiji. I started laughing when I saw the name but I stopped immediately when I saw the grind. Holy $#1t...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however, i emailed tosho asking about that, and they said that neither the petty nor gyuto could be described as robust in any way.



It's certainly no laser, the blade feels quite substantial for its size. My 240s look significantly thinner behind the edge at the heel, but the petty has strong distal taper so that might be misleading. After initial use I don't feel the need to put on a microbevel the way I did with the yoshikane. Beyond that I can't really judge since I'm a home user and cut mostly on an end grain board.

In terms of knuckle clearance, I think you will be very happy. This was one of my considerations as well, and there is plenty of clearance even for my sausage fingers (ring finger size 14). It's basically a 185mm gyuto. Report back when you get yours!


----------



## copacetic

I've been good to myself recently.. firstly -










Yoshikane SKD Nashiji 240, wenge handle. Sharpest I've had OOTB. A pleasure to use. I asked Ally & James at Cutting Edge to choose me one with a purty handle, and they came up trumps.

Secondly, an OUL Sakai Ginsan 180mm Santoku, Sakura handle. Was at a great price, I'm guessing due to the recent rebranding of OUL as Hado. The handle feels a little chunky but can't fault either the F&F or the cutting ability.


----------



## birdsfan

I arrived home today to find a knife shaped box on my porch! After days of obsessive package tracking, my new Modern Cooking Fredric Spare arrived! Can't wait to put it through it's paces when I return to work on Wednesday!


----------



## daniel_il

birdsfan said:


> I arrived home today to find a knife shaped box on my porch! After days of obsessive package tracking, my new Modern Cooking Fredric Spare arrived! Can't wait to put it through it's paces when I return to work on Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 154125
> View attachment 154126
> View attachment 154127
> View attachment 154128
> View attachment 154129



It gonna be a longg wait for 2nd batch


----------



## Bear

birdsfan said:


> I arrived home today to find a knife shaped box on my porch! After days of obsessive package tracking, my new Modern Cooking Fredric Spare arrived! Can't wait to put it through it's paces when I return to work on Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 154125
> View attachment 154126
> View attachment 154127
> View attachment 154128
> View attachment 154129



Does it seem thin behind the edge, hows the food separation, that handle looks very comfortable, give us a little taste we have another 4-6 weeks.


----------



## tcmx3

Bear said:


> Does it seem thin behind the edge, hows the food separation, that handle looks very comfortable, give us a little taste we have another 4-6 weeks.



mine (a 250) isnt thick, it just isnt ultra thin. you will not pick this up next to a yoshikane and mistake the two, but it's not that thick. honyakis arent really typically lasers though.

food separation is fine, given what the knife is. 

I like the handle, it's a bit small for my taste, but not too much. feel on the board is good. the tip is VERY pointy, VERY pointy. honestly I usually like them pointy, but this is... really pointy.

unbelievable amount of knife for the money, but you already knew that. I would gladly have paid >500 for it, as I compare it to the other stuff I own.


----------



## birdsfan

Bear said:


> Does it seem thin behind the edge, hows the food separation, that handle looks very comfortable, give us a little taste we have another 4-6 weeks.


I literally unboxed it and immediately posted. Since then, I just did some test cuts on some carrots. It moved through them with very little resistance. Tcmx2's observations are spot on. I have a Yoshi SKD and a Yoshi-like Kono Sumiiro. Both glide through a carrot and scoff at it in derision. The Spare isnt thick behind the edge, but you could feel the produce there. It certainly has a very KS like profile, which I guess some people like and some don't. Personally, I like the way it felt on the board, but I do rock a little. Lots of flat length, and just a little sweep just before the tip to make it comfortable to rock. The heel seemed a little taller than a KS, plenty of clearance. Mind you, I used it on one carrot. Using it for a shift will provide a lot more performance insight.

The handle felt great to me. It is smaller than many of the handles that I have fashioned for my collection, but not so small that the grip was uncomfortable or that it might induce any cramping after a long day at work. It IS a lot of quality for the money. My collection mostly resides in the middle of the craft knife price range ($300-$500) and in most respects this knife outclasses everything I own. I hope to be as impressed with it after making 8 gallons of soup on Wednesday.


----------



## Bear

Thank you very much, that makes the wait worth it.


----------



## Sparten007

EricEricEric said:


> 255mm+ 56mm 300g
> 
> Manaka
> 
> Shocked me, the balance is very good and I feel like I just want to dice!
> 
> I think all of the uncertainty and craziness in the world just made me say forget it I’m buying something crazy
> 
> View attachment 153233
> View attachment 153234
> View attachment 153235
> View attachment 153236


I love that !! Where did you get that?


----------



## timebard

birdsfan said:


> I arrived home today to find a knife shaped box on my porch! After days of obsessive package tracking, my new Modern Cooking Fredric Spare arrived! Can't wait to put it through it's paces when I return to work on Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 154125
> View attachment 154126
> View attachment 154127
> View attachment 154128
> View attachment 154129



Looks like mine is showing up tomorrow. The stoke is high!


----------



## Delat

timebard said:


> Looks like mine is showing up tomorrow. The stoke is high!



So jealous! One of you needs to start a Spare thread to share your impressions/thoughts.


----------



## Duukt

My Spare arrived earlier today but it was dark by the time I unboxed it. Here are some pictures of mine taken under the kitchen lights.

Trying to capture the hamon line.









The tip gets really thin.





Had to use a white cutting board for the background otherwise my phone kept blurring the choil.





Side by side with a Fujiyama FM 240. The balance point is a finger-width past the logo.





The weight was 190g and the dimensions were as advertised at 250x56. Fit and finish is excellent, comparable to the FM. These two knives in the photograph are the only two I own which have faint horizontal grind lines. Every other knife has vertical grind marks.

Pretty excited to try it out tomorrow!


----------



## timebard

Delat said:


> So jealous! One of you needs to start a Spare thread to share your impressions/thoughts.



Will put one up tomorrow when it arrives!


----------



## Knivperson

Duukt said:


> My Spare arrived earlier today but it was dark by the time I unboxed it. Here are some pictures of mine taken under the kitchen lights.
> 
> Trying to capture the hamon line.
> View attachment 154164
> View attachment 154165
> 
> 
> The tip gets really thin.
> View attachment 154166
> 
> 
> Had to use a white cutting board for the background otherwise my phone kept blurring the choil.
> View attachment 154167
> 
> 
> Side by side with a Fujiyama FM 240. The balance point is a finger-width past the logo.
> View attachment 154168
> 
> 
> The weight was 190g and the dimensions were as advertised at 250x56. Fit and finish is excellent, comparable to the FM. These two knives in the photograph are the only two I own which have faint horizontal grind lines. Every other knife has vertical grind marks.
> 
> Pretty excited to try it out tomorrow!


Really nice profile! Ideal to me.


----------



## Martyn

Munetoshi 210 from JNS - quite large for a 210; lighter than anticipated, actually pretty nimble. 
1 day from Denmark to UK, Prime shipping standard


----------



## javi_rome

Got my NKD yesterday. Kiyoshi Kato 240mm kurouchi from Zahocho. First Kato for me, grateful to bag one of these iconic pieces from a legendary smith. Very excited and loved the cutting feel I can definitely see what the hype is all about. 

Want to also commend our good friend Fred over at Zahocho. He was on top of everything start to finish and constantly communicating and making sure any requests and delivery was on point. I will be a continuous customer, take a bow Fred. Check them out I strongly recommend.


----------



## Hockey3081

Something something an Aussie and a Dutch Irishman walk into a bar something something.







Newham 238mm spicy white k-tip
Hazenberg 114mm cutie with some height on the heel.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Got this S. Tanaka sg2 today. 241mm*51mm. 162 gram. Tried it and it’s a nice laser.


----------



## tostadas

Kyohei 170mm, Iron clad blue 2
Feels like a lot of knife for the super budget price of like $80 or whatever I paid for it. Gonna make a custom handle for it to replace this crappy stock one


----------



## sansho

OnionSlicer said:


> It's certainly no laser, the blade feels quite substantial for its size. My 240s look significantly thinner behind the edge at the heel, but the petty has strong distal taper so that might be misleading. After initial use I don't feel the need to put on a microbevel the way I did with the yoshikane. Beyond that I can't really judge since I'm a home user and cut mostly on an end grain board.
> 
> In terms of knuckle clearance, I think you will be very happy. This was one of my considerations as well, and there is plenty of clearance even for my sausage fingers (ring finger size 14). It's basically a 185mm gyuto. Report back when you get yours!



well, i got that tosho kono sanjo skd 180mm petty (mini gyuto). very agile, slender little thing.

the knuckle clearance is fine. i'm happy.

the burnt chestnut handle is very nice. its circumference is the smallest out of any of my knives though. not bad, just different.

i wouldn't mind having its 240mm big brother, but i have enough similar knives already.









(shihan a2 petty, kono sanjo skd petty, jki gengetsu ss, hitohira tanaka x kyuzo ss-clad b1, myojin sg2)


----------



## sansho

sansho said:


> well, i got that tosho kono sanjo skd 180mm petty (mini gyuto). very agile, slender little thing.



more thoughts on it.

i like the balance. right around at the pinch grip. even though it's a nimble knife, i guess the smaller handle moves the balance forward.

the choil could be rounded a little nicer tbh, especially at the edge where you pinch grip. i doubt i'd use it long enough to notice if it ever gets uncomfortable though. i could always round it myself later i guess if i wanted.

i think it's everything i want in a petty.


----------



## Chips

Just a week later, my new Munetoshi 150mm petty is mated to a beautiful Tsukanoya snakewood and blonde horn handle, courtesy of Troopah Knives.


----------



## sansho

Chips said:


> Just a week later, my new Munetoshi 150mm petty is mated to a beautiful Tsukanoya snakewood and blonde horn handle, courtesy of Troopah Knives.



wow. crazy handle.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Having purchased my first TX at the beginning of 2020 I jumped at the chance to pick up a second from @timebard when he decided to move his. It is a 230mm Gyuto forged with an Aogami Super core and stainless cladding. It weighs in at 224 gms and is 50mm deep at the heel. It has a durable Arizona Ironwood handle and a uniquely designed self locking saya. Here is a few more pics.







































I had a chance to put my new treasure to work tonight carving a piece of pork belly that I had done up. A couple of pics in action.











What’s better than pork belly … NOTHING. I have it on good authority that pork belly, craft beer, chocolate, garlic and salt we have all the five major food groups covered.

It is really unfortunate that Steffen Toksvig has discontinued production of knives. It, like it’s previous brother, is a wonderful knife in hand. Grab one if you can.


----------



## Barmoley

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 154443
> 
> 
> Having purchased my first TX at the beginning of 2020 I jumped at the chance to pick up a second from @timebard when he decided to move his. It is a 230mm Gyuto forged with an Aogami Super core and stainless cladding. It weighs in at 224 gms and is 50mm deep at the heel. It has a durable Arizona Ironwood handle and a uniquely designed self locking saya. Here is a few more pics.
> 
> View attachment 154444
> 
> 
> View attachment 154445
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154446
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154447
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154448
> 
> 
> View attachment 154449
> 
> 
> View attachment 154450
> 
> 
> I had a chance to put my new treasure to work tonight carving a piece of pork belly that I had done up. A couple of pics in action.
> 
> View attachment 154454
> 
> 
> View attachment 154455
> 
> 
> What’s better than pork belly … NOTHING. I have it on good authority that pork belly, craft beer, chocolate, garlic and salt we have all the five major food groups covered.
> 
> It is really unfortunate that Steffen Toksvig has discontinued production of knives. It, like it’s previous brother, is a wonderful knife in hand. Grab one if you can.


I have the twin of this knife and I still almost bought this one. They are such good knives and with the says it was a steal. Too bad Steffen doesn't seem to make any more of these he is truelly talented.


----------



## Brian Weekley

The saya is a piece of engineering art. Locks the blade perfectly … no pin required. No pin to lose.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Ok it has finally arrived. A Yoshikazu Tanaka blue 1 damascus 240. The vendor confirmed it’s sharpened by Morihiro. The finish is astonishing and quite similar to my Kagekiyo. And most importantly, Sanjo type spine taper. 4.8mm thick at the handle, 4.3 mm above the heel, 2.0 in the middle and 1.0 mm at 1 cm from the tip. I haven’t decided which handle to install but I’m leaning toward the dessert ironwood.

Did I mention it's 4.8 mm thick?


----------



## ljknb9264

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Ok it has finally arrived. A Yoshikazu Tanaka blue 1 damascus 240. The vendor confirmed it’s sharpened by Morihiro. The finish is astonishing and quite similar to my Kagekiyo. And most importantly, Sanjo type spine taper. 4.8mm thick at the handle, 4.3 mm above the heel, 2.0 in the middle and 1.0 mm at 1 cm from the tip. I haven’t decided which handle to install but I’m leaning toward the dessert ironwood.
> 
> Did I mention it's 4.8 mm thick?
> 
> View attachment 154499
> View attachment 154501
> View attachment 154500
> View attachment 154498
> View attachment 154502


Man, that is insanely beautiful


----------



## tostadas

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Ok it has finally arrived. A Yoshikazu Tanaka blue 1 damascus 240. The vendor confirmed it’s sharpened by Morihiro. The finish is astonishing and quite similar to my Kagekiyo. And most importantly, Sanjo type spine taper. 4.8mm thick at the handle, 4.3 mm above the heel, 2.0 in the middle and 1.0 mm at 1 cm from the tip. I haven’t decided which handle to install but I’m leaning toward the dessert ironwood.
> 
> Did I mention it's 4.8 mm thick?
> 
> View attachment 154499
> View attachment 154501
> View attachment 154500
> View attachment 154498
> View attachment 154502


Was that a custom job? I don't think I've seen a Y Tanaka with that kind of taper before


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tostadas said:


> Was that a custom job? I don't think I've seen a Y Tanaka with that kind of taper before


It's custom made for an Asian vendor and there were a dozen of them I think. Not something I custom made.


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

Kamon Monosteel Integral 290mm Gyuto 

Ben was right, it may not look like it, but it's very comfortable in hand.


----------



## Delat

cantdecidewhichone said:


> Kamon Monosteel Integral 290mm Gyuto
> 
> Ben was right, it may not look like it, but it's very comfortable in hand.
> 
> View attachment 154512
> View attachment 154513
> View attachment 154514



You bought that one off Modern Cooking! Congratulations - it's really a unique piece. Not sure if you follow Kamon on instagram but he had made several progress posts on this knife.


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

Delat said:


> You bought that one off Modern Cooking! Congratulations - it's really a unique piece. Not sure if you follow Kamon on instagram but he had made several progress posts on this knife.


I actually got this one from eatingtools. I talked to Ben right after he made that first Instagram teaser post and he pointed me in the right direction. I've been chasing it for the last couple of months.


----------



## sansho

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> A Yoshikazu Tanaka blue 1 damascus 240. The vendor confirmed it’s sharpened by Morihiro.
> ...
> I haven’t decided which handle to install but I’m leaning toward the dessert ironwood.



awesome. congrats.

imo put burnt chestnut on it!


----------



## Knivperson

cantdecidewhichone said:


> I actually got this one from eatingtools. I talked to Ben right after he made that first Instagram teaser post and he pointed me in the right direction. I've been chasing it for the last couple of months.


Congrats man. Put up a video of it in action


----------



## sansho

sansho said:


> more thoughts on it.



stropped on 1μ diamond and went to town on 10lb of carrots with the factory edge. i love it 
good, clean cutting. definitely some gentle cracking on thicker parts but i couldn't really see any visible bzzzzzzzzrapz on the cut faces

such a fun and nimble little knife too. naming knives is dumb, but if i were into that, i'd name it needle.


----------



## hmh

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Ok it has finally arrived. A Yoshikazu Tanaka blue 1 damascus 240. The vendor confirmed it’s sharpened by Morihiro. The finish is astonishing and quite similar to my Kagekiyo. And most importantly, Sanjo type spine taper. 4.8mm thick at the handle, 4.3 mm above the heel, 2.0 in the middle and 1.0 mm at 1 cm from the tip. I haven’t decided which handle to install but I’m leaning toward the dessert ironwood.
> 
> Did I mention it's 4.8 mm thick?




This looks amazing! What's the heel height?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

hmh said:


> This looks amazing! What's the heel height?


232*50


----------



## migwal

Martyn said:


> Munetoshi 210 from JNS - quite large for a 210; lighter than anticipated, actually pretty nimble.
> 1 day from Denmark to UK, Prime shipping standard
> View attachment 154213
> 
> View attachment 154214


I fricken love this knife. For my tastes, it’s my favourite performer to date. But I haven’t yet tried a Kamon monosteel integral 290 gyuto. The knives on here these days, dayum!


----------



## jedy617

Went a bit crazy and wanted to try some Kagekiyo.

All 240mm:

White 2 K tip
Rarely seen Blue 2 kasumi
Ginsan

Got a few to try on impulse...might not keep all of them so keep an eye out on BST. They are gorgeous.


----------



## RockyBasel

Well, adding to the Tanaka Love:

260x52
Aogami Super
247 gm
Handle by Jobone


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

jedy617 said:


> Went a bit crazy and wanted to try some Kagekiyo.
> 
> All 240mm:
> 
> White 2 K tip
> Rarely seen Blue 2 kasumi
> Ginsan
> 
> Got a few to try on impulse...might not keep all of them so keep an eye out on BST. They are gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 154671


That blue 2 kasumi is sexy!


----------



## jedy617

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> That blue 2 kasumi is sexy!


it's so good...I just wish it was a bit taller, like 46 on a 240 is a bit thin


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

jedy617 said:


> it's so good...I just wish it was a bit taller, like 46 on a 240 is a bit thin


I have small hands so 46 is good although I admit 50 is ideal.


----------



## marc4pt0

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 154443
> 
> 
> Having purchased my first TX at the beginning of 2020 I jumped at the chance to pick up a second from @timebard when he decided to move his. It is a 230mm Gyuto forged with an Aogami Super core and stainless cladding. It weighs in at 224 gms and is 50mm deep at the heel. It has a durable Arizona Ironwood handle and a uniquely designed self locking saya. Here is a few more pics.
> 
> View attachment 154444
> 
> 
> View attachment 154445
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154446
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154447
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154448
> 
> 
> View attachment 154449
> 
> 
> View attachment 154450
> 
> 
> I had a chance to put my new treasure to work tonight carving a piece of pork belly that I had done up. A couple of pics in action.
> 
> View attachment 154454
> 
> 
> View attachment 154455
> 
> 
> What’s better than pork belly … NOTHING. I have it on good authority that pork belly, craft beer, chocolate, garlic and salt we have all the five major food groups covered.
> 
> It is really unfortunate that Steffen Toksvig has discontinued production of knives. It, like it’s previous brother, is a wonderful knife in hand. Grab one if you can.



There have been many pics of this gem ever since Steffen had it posted on his site. But hardly any mention of the saya. And I’ve been very curious about this interlocking saya Jazz. 
Im not sure whether Steffen is still making knives available to the public, but I’ve been a fan of his for a while. What I’ve tried of his work have all been very impressive


----------



## marc4pt0

I visited a local knife maker to drop off something (a project knife), and to pick up something for a favor to a friend. But when Henry showed me this knife, as much as I tried to fight temptation (and I REALLY TRIED!), I could not resist. A 230mm gyuto in spicy white 26c3 sporting some fantastic distal taper through its beautiful pointy profile.

The first pics show the blade in its original state. After some polishing and light etching, the beautiful hidden banding was revealed.
When I returned home there was a UPS package on the front porch. Inside it contained a nice blade from a very popular French maker I had bought from a buddy. When I tried both the Hyde and this other knife side by side, in my opinion, the Hyde came out as the obvious winner. Super impressed with its performance and its Billipp-like qualities.












And here are some pics of it post polish, and the must-have choil shot:


----------



## chefwp

Sukenari petty/suji 210mm in YXR7


----------



## Brian Weekley

Like the New Knives post? Check out this “Naughty Schoolboy” post. … 






Like a naughty schoolboy


Well this certainly answered my curiosities regarding Bidinger KnIves B grind. I actually have one on the way, and couldn’t be more excited. @captaincaed is that the 240 Magnacut Dan had posted recently in his IG feed? Man that looks nice. Handle looks very smart and comfortable Marc, I almost...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Not only did Steffen’s blade rank among the top potato slap down cutters that I’ve tested … it blew away a Burke Custom costing five times as much … OK “blew away” may be an overstatement, because it was close but, the TX clearly out cut the Burke in my test.

Back to the saya …

I have figured out why Steffens left the highly overpaid glamour world of artisan Swedish Knife Maker. He took a contract from NASA for the Artemis program paying 142 million USD (since expanded to 215 million USD due to Covid induced complications) to produce a fast release enclosure for a cutting device used for emergency escape and adverse Alien interactions. Key to the success of Steffens bid was the absence of any machined penetration and locking device which could be hazardous to other equipment in a free floating micro gravity environment. I say good in ya Steffens.

Back to the saya. First its clear that the saya is an engineered device which is a good thing because Steffens happens to be one. A few pics to help …






First thing to note is that Steffens machines a notch (pad?) in the larger half of the saya. It’s a little bigger than the pad of your thumb. 







Second, Steffens removes the filler strip of the saya adjacent to the thumb pad. The distance is carefully calibrated to provide just enough clearance to release the knife blade which is normally captured and retained in the saya by the notch.






An end view shows that the saya material is thinner and therefore more flexible than would normally be used in a saya. 






The “downside” may be that the lesser clearance between the saya and the blade may introduce minimal horizontal striations (streaks) on the blade after prolonged use. Current testing using treated bovine containing material (leather) lining the saya would eliminate any striation creation (streaks) from repeated removal and insertion of the blade (knife sex).

So … there you go! The full skinny on Steffens “pinless” blade saya.

At last word Steffens is planning to take his “Steffens Fast Release” company public on NASDAQ with an initial capitalization of 1.7 billion dollars. He is recorded as saying that based on current guaranteed contracts with NASA he hopes to reduce the unit cost of his Fast Release Enclosures (saya’s) to 22 million USD each by the fall of 2028.

Good for Steffens … bad for kitchen knife nerds!

Epilogue … Astronauts on the ISS where the protection devices are receiving a trial are reportedly over joyed to have something they can easily obtain to cut open those stupid plastic bags they are expected to suck their short rib and potato dinners out of!


----------



## Bico Doce

marc4pt0 said:


> When I tried both the Hyde and this other knife side by side, in my opinion, the Hyde came out as the obvious winner. Super impressed with its performance and its Billipp-like qualities.


That is some high praise. So much so I reached out to see if I could get on his books. Thanks for sharing


----------



## coffeelover191919

from epic edge! yoshikane skd Ktip, santoku (cuz it was cheap), 150mm petty (also cuz it was cheap)


----------



## daniel_il

240s’ fujiyama w1 and maboroshi.
165 murata funayuki 

this kono is a pure laser exactly as my myojin


----------



## KyleHeath

Florentine Kitchen Knife Second Run 2014 Model


----------



## KyleHeath

Feder Knives "Neptune Sunrise" Ktip


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

The Tanaka with handle installed. I left a machi gap to get some flavor of konosuke. lol.






Also received this Takeda AS gyuto. It’s incredibly large, thin and light. 252mm*68mm. 150 gram. 2.5 mm thick at handle, 1.5 mm thick in the middle. The food release is as good as they say, but it’s a little wedgy as the bevel is only 6 mm wide but 1.05 mm thick. I might thin it on the left side for better cut and keep the right shoulder for food release.


----------



## daniel_il

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The Tanaka with handle installed. I left a machi gap to get some flavor of konosuke. lol.
> View attachment 154905
> 
> 
> 
> Also received this Takeda AS gyuto. It’s incredibly large, thin and light. 252mm*68mm. 150 gram. 2.5 mm thick at handle, 1.5 mm thick in the middle. The food release is as good as they say, but it’s a little wedgy as the bevel is only 6 mm wide but 1.05 mm thick. I might thin it on the left side for better cut and keep the right shoulder for food release.
> View attachment 154906
> View attachment 154907



two of them really beautiful, the tanaka is interesting for me. i will wait for your notes

the takeda look very similar to mine. food release is outstanding but little wedgy, i wish it was heavier..


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

daniel_il said:


> two of them really beautiful, the tanaka is interesting for me. i will wait for your notes
> 
> the takeda look very similar to mine. food release is outstanding but little wedgy, i wish it was heavier..


Yea it’s shocking to me that it’s so light for how big it is. The majority of this knife is less than 1 mm thick. Very unique knife.


----------



## PineWood

I'm not a collector really and I'm usually not into fancy knives but I couldn't resist this one:




Hitohira Tanaka/Yohei kiritsuke gyuto 240 blue #1 damascus clad.
With my limited needs as a home cook I couldn't justify the purchase of a sujihiki but this is somewhat in between a sujihiki and a gyuto, for slicing and delicate work but it can handle board work too. Edge length is 226 mm x 44 mm height, spine tapers from 2,5 mm to 1 mm, weight is 154 gram with the Taihei ziricote handle. So I guess this is laser territory. I think the damascus on this looks great, with the dreamy lamination line. I feel very honoured to own such a beautiful knife.









How will I keep that edge so shiny LOL? It's almost mirror polish.
Choil shot





It is easily the sharpest knife OOTB I've ever had. 
Potato cutting test: no stiction whatsoever! I'm amazed.


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

SteeleWorks Tall Nakiri 167x63

Video 

Pics


----------



## ethompson

Kaeru 270mm honyaki. Comes in 86.5G lighter than my Mazaki of similar size, so I’ll be interested to see how they compare as this is my first foray into a lighter gyuto


----------



## Benuser

Robert Herder 'mini-yatagan', a peeling knife. Left face convexed, with a microbevel at some 60°. Right one deadly flat.


----------



## cooktocut

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## KyleHeath

cooktocut said:


> View attachment 155146


----------



## Sparten007

cooktocut said:


> View attachment 155146



Oh hell this is on a whole new level. Mr. Lisch is royalty!!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## cooktocut

Alright so I wanted to post some more info/pics once I had a chance to collect myself  A few months ago, I saw an IG video of David displaying one of his c lock chef knives. I thought it was super cool and absolutely had to have one. I reached out to him about it, but of course it was already spoken for. You can tell that he definitely enjoys making these knives for how challenging they are, and he eagerly agreed to make another in a few months. I requested a large blade, as thin as he could make it. I told him I wanted this to be one I grab for often, so it would have to be as performance forward as possible with an emphasis on cutting feel. After finishing it up, I told him I wanted a leather sheath made for it since it seemed fitting, so he sent it out to Paul Long. David told me multiple times that he’s convinced it’s the best chef knife he’s ever made. I’m in sales, so I scoffed and a little “yeah okay buddy” went through my head each time. Well now that I have it I’m sold. In the past, no matter how expensive the blade, I can almost always find little “flaws” or things I can gripe about upon close examination. They obviously don’t really matter all that much but I see them as imperfections. This knife is as close to perfect as I have found so far. Everything, from the weight, balance, feel and shape of the handle and bolster, profile of the blade… the Damascus cap on the end of the handle is so expertly fitted and finished I can’t even get my nail to catch on the seam anywhere I try, including the incredibly dimpled part I highlighted in pics. Impressive on every level. 
























I may have dropped the ball by not asking for some straps on the back of the sheath so I can slap this bad boy on my thigh like tomb raider.


----------



## Barmoley

cooktocut said:


> Alright so I wanted to post some more info/pics once I had a chance to collect myself  A few months ago, I saw an IG video of David displaying one of his c lock chef knives. I thought it was super cool and absolutely had to have one. I reached out to him about it, but of course it was already spoken for. You can tell that he definitely enjoys making these knives for how challenging they are, and he eagerly agreed to make another in a few months. I requested a large blade, as thin as he could make it. I told him I wanted this to be one I grab for often, so it would have to be as performance forward as possible with an emphasis on cutting feel. After finishing it up, I told him I wanted a leather sheath made for it since it seemed fitting, so he sent it out to Paul Long. David told me multiple times that he’s convinced it’s the best chef knife he’s ever made. I’m in sales, so I scoffed and a little “yeah okay buddy” went through my head each time. Well now that I have it I’m sold. In the past, no matter how expensive the blade, I can almost always find little “flaws” or things I can gripe about upon close examination. They obviously don’t really matter all that much but I see them as imperfections. This knife is as close to perfect as I have found so far. Everything, from the weight, balance, feel and shape of the handle and bolster, profile of the blade… the Damascus cap on the end of the handle is so expertly fitted and finished I can’t even get my nail to catch on the seam anywhere I try, including the incredibly dimpled part I highlighted in pics. Impressive on every level. View attachment 155155
> View attachment 155156
> View attachment 155157
> View attachment 155158
> View attachment 155159
> View attachment 155160
> View attachment 155161
> View attachment 155162
> 
> I may have dropped the ball by not asking for some straps on the back of the sheath so I can slap this bad boy on my thigh like tomb raider.


Beautiful knife and excellent photography. What disturbs me the most is that I correctly guessed the maker from the handle and bolster without seeing this knife before. I am starting to think I might have a slight problem


----------



## Currantly

Hey KKF!

I thought I would share something a little special with the forum... this is a Takamura Uchigomo 270mm that I picked up from @Elliot not too long ago. I was happy to find any Uchigomo but this one is definitely special in size, and the fact that the Kanji is gold-gilded. Super excited to be the new owner of this one. Cheers!


----------



## luuogle

Showing the latest addition. A 282 mm Bloodroot Blades damascus sujihiki.


----------



## jedy617

Got this beauty in from the KnS blackfriday sale, thanks James!


----------



## dmonterisi

Couple weeks late in posting this. had a shipping snafu and then was on the road so i only opened it last night. hitohira tanaka kyuzo blue 1 damascus with birds eye maple handle from Tosho. Its really stunning but not sure im keeping as it is thinner than I anticipated. still the balance is perfect and damascus is really gorgeous


----------



## Honerabi

cooktocut said:


> Alright so I wanted to post some more info/pics once I had a chance to collect myself  A few months ago, I saw an IG video of David displaying one of his c lock chef knives. I thought it was super cool and absolutely had to have one. I reached out to him about it, but of course it was already spoken for. You can tell that he definitely enjoys making these knives for how challenging they are, and he eagerly agreed to make another in a few months. I requested a large blade, as thin as he could make it. I told him I wanted this to be one I grab for often, so it would have to be as performance forward as possible with an emphasis on cutting feel. After finishing it up, I told him I wanted a leather sheath made for it since it seemed fitting, so he sent it out to Paul Long. David told me multiple times that he’s convinced it’s the best chef knife he’s ever made. I’m in sales, so I scoffed and a little “yeah okay buddy” went through my head each time. Well now that I have it I’m sold. In the past, no matter how expensive the blade, I can almost always find little “flaws” or things I can gripe about upon close examination. They obviously don’t really matter all that much but I see them as imperfections. This knife is as close to perfect as I have found so far. Everything, from the weight, balance, feel and shape of the handle and bolster, profile of the blade… the Damascus cap on the end of the handle is so expertly fitted and finished I can’t even get my nail to catch on the seam anywhere I try, including the incredibly dimpled part I highlighted in pics. Impressive on every level. View attachment 155155
> View attachment 155156
> View attachment 155157
> View attachment 155158
> View attachment 155159
> View attachment 155160
> View attachment 155161
> View attachment 155162
> 
> I may have dropped the ball by not asking for some straps on the back of the sheath so I can slap this bad boy on my thigh like tomb raider.


Awesome knife! Damascus even down to the snap. Is it possible to inquire about ordering one? Thought I was done :-(


----------



## cooktocut

Honerabi said:


> Is it possible to inquire about ordering one? Thought I was done :-(


This is the first knife I've ordered from him, but I did ask about another damascus pattern and potentially another future custom after this knife was complete. The answer I got was something along the lines of "I'll let you know when I feel like it". Which is fine, it just means he's one of the makers that prioritizes his creative process. Like I said though, he seems to really enjoy making these, so more than likely you'll just need to wait a couple months like I did.


----------



## pgugger

This work of art just arrived from Sugi Cutlery. Everything is awesome about this knife. Can’t wait to try it out.

*Tetsujin Hamono B#2 Metal Flow 240 mm gyuto*
Heel height: 49 mm
Edge length: 232 mm
Weight: 208 g 
Handle: Amboyna burl, brass spacer, marble horn


----------



## Honerabi

This is the next level of knives. Don't know if I want to go there. I have a weakness for bone handled knives, and the Damascus process. The double whammy strikes again! How long is the one you got? How does it feel?


----------



## cooktocut

Mine is a 270 and it feels exceptional in the hand. Balances right at the integral. I tested it on some root vegetables last night and it passed with flying colors. I'd recommend just telling him exactly what you want. I would've probably preferred the balance to be a little more forward on such a big knife, but I didn't specify that to him.


----------



## jedy617

Honerabi said:


> This is the next level of knives. Don't know if I want to go there. I have a weakness for bone handled knives, and the Damascus process. The double whammy strikes again! How long is the one you got? How does it feel?


Fyi this guy is horn not bone and actually not damascus, it's blue steel clad in iron san mai. What you are looking at is alloy banding brought out intentionally in this case. It's an interesting process, google it to learn more

Edit: my bad looks like you were talking about a knife from last page, hard to tell without a quote


----------



## PalmRoyale

My first ever santoku provided by osakajoe. He's been a pleasure to deal with. This is from Tower Knives' recently developed house brand. The core is aogami super wrapped in stainless steeI. I suspected a santoku would be a good fit and indeed it is. I love everything about it, the length, height, weight, balance and the curve of the blade. In the third photo you can see a small personalisation, my name in katana.


----------



## tally-ho

LMFTFY :


PalmRoyale said:


> my name in katakana.


Niko, if I'm not wrong.


----------



## Honerabi

cooktocut said:


> This is the first knife I've ordered from him, but I did ask about another damascus pattern and potentially another future custom after this knife was complete. The answer I got was something along the lines of "I'll let you know when I feel like it". Which is fine, it just means he's one of the makers that prioritizes his creative process. Like I said though, he seems to really enjoy making these, so more than likely you'll just need to wait a couple months like I did.


Thanks for getting back to me. The more I look at it, the more I feel the need. Can you forward the contact info to me, please? My email is [email protected]yahoo.com. I'm assuming it's David L. What's the advantage of having the balance forward of the bolster?


----------



## tchan001

HHH 208x57 1080/15n20 Feather Damascus Gyuto with Russian Masur Birch Handle, Musk ox horn spacer, and black and yellow G10 bolster


----------



## cooktocut

Honerabi said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. The more I look at it, the more I feel the need. Can you forward the contact info to me, please? My email is [email protected]. I'm assuming it's David L. What's the advantage of having the balance forward of the bolster?


I reached out to him on IG and I’d recommend you doing the same.

To me, having the balance forward just means that the knife balances at the pinch instead of the bolster, making the knife feel authoritative with tip work.


----------



## luuogle

Purchased my first Raquin this summer. Definitely, a rare blade made by Bryan Raquin since he doesn't do a lot of knives with migaki finish and it being a bunka. This one is called the fancy bunka made from 145Cr6 and the only one I've seen for Bryan without his usual kurouchi finish. I am posting this now since I totally forgot this was in storage.


----------



## Lens Pirate

I don't imagine there is much interest in seeing another picture of this knife., But I just bought a Nexus 9.5 inch chefs knife from C&M for 59 dollars.
Really a nice knife and not just for the money. Its a nice knife period. But for 59 dollars I think its the best deal in all of knifedom. Nice fit and finish, brilliant blade grind, polished edges, sweet handle and solid blade steel. Whats not to like?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Lens Pirate said:


> I don't imagine there is much interest in seeing another picture of this knife., But I just bought a Nexus 9.5 inch chefs knife from C&M for 59 dollars.
> Really a nice knife and not just for the money. Its a nice knife period. But for 59 dollars I think its the best deal in all of knifedom. Nice fit and finish, brilliant blade grind, polished edges, sweet handle and solid blade steel. Whats not to like?


Can you post some pictures especially for the choil and spine? Curious about the grind. I have a Nexus cleaver that I’ve used for 2 years so I know they make solid stuff.


----------



## Lens Pirate

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Can you post some pictures especially for the choil and spine? Curious about the grind. I have a Nexus cleaver that I’ve used for 2 years so I know they make solid stuff.


Done sir


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Lens Pirate said:


> Done sir


Thanks! Seems like there’s some convexity on both sides? Nice.


----------



## Lens Pirate

Yeap I sharpen with paper. So that works for me.


----------



## captaincaed

I think that's the old heart of the forum - tools for working cooks. It's a good thing


----------



## tostadas

Nakagawa Ginsan sharpened by Morihiro, with a KnS heart shaped handle


----------



## adrianopedro

Yoshihiko Akitomo, Midare Montan kiritsuke
Shirogami 2A core with Iron cladding


----------



## Lvrgsp

Recent purchase an old Shapleigh Carbon Steel.


----------



## mpier

225mm


----------



## Mrchainsaw

Got lucky. Bloodroot


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

Not too many unboxing videos here, so I figured I'd make one of my latest Yanick Puig 232 San Mai wrought-iron & 135Cr3.

Video is too big for KKF so putting instagram link


----------



## Kgp

mpier said:


> 225mmView attachment 155817
> View attachment 155818
> View attachment 155819
> View attachment 155820
> View attachment 155821


Beautiful! What is it?


----------



## BillHanna

mpier said:


> 225mmView attachment 155817
> View attachment 155818
> View attachment 155819
> View attachment 155820
> View attachment 155821


Nice Mazaki


----------



## mpier

Kgp said:


> Beautiful! What is it?


Kemadi I believe the core steel is bulat


----------



## Matus

240 Kawachi somehow appeared in our kitchen


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Matus said:


> 240 Kawachi somehow appeared in our kitchen
> 
> View attachment 155902
> View attachment 155903


Nice! How does it feel? The finish is like Kono FM but the specs are more like Kaiju?


----------



## Matus

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Nice! How does it feel? The finish is like Kono FM but the specs are more like Kaiju?



I really like it. It is on the lightweight side at 188g for its size. It is not quite a laser (which I appreciate), but thinner than a knife that I would cosider 'medium'. The edge is exceptionally thin. Thanks to the distal taper it feels very nimble. I plan to upload a few short cutting videos to IG and/or YT. Maybe I will make a review later down the road (it has been ages since I made one, so I am out of practice  )


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Matus said:


> I really like it. It is on the lightweight side at 188g for its size. It is not quite a laser (which I appreciate), but thinner than a knife that I would cosider 'medium'. The edge is exceptionally thin. Thanks to the distal taper it feels very nimble. I plan to upload a few short cutting videos to IG and/or YT. Maybe I will make a review later down the road (it has been ages since I made one, so I am out of practice  )


Thanks. That sound very promising. I do hope Maksim offer a blue steel version of this though.


----------



## jedy617




----------



## tostadas

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> It's custom made for an Asian vendor and there were a dozen of them I think. Not something I custom made.


Which vendor sold them?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tostadas said:


> Which vendor sold them?


PMed.


----------



## Brian Weekley

A couple of months ago I had the good luck to make a package deal which included a K-tip Gyuto from Bjorn Birgersson. First up to use from the package was the BB Gyuto. I was intrigued because it was a Warikomi construction using a high carbon (unspecified steel) core clad in mild steel. It was presented as having a high 66-67 HRC. Coming from a young maker from Sweden I was intrigued and ultimately delighted with the knife. Going to the BB website I found two matching gyutos were available so I ordered them. This is the larger of the two. 271mm, WA style Bocote handle, 62mm tall at the heel and a thin 2.35mm at the makers mark. 249 gms. Here’s a few pics …





















As with my previous Gyuto this example shows superior f&f. The blade is beautifully forged and has excellent distal taper. It’s a bit on the long side for a daily users in my small kitchen but I took advantage of a good opportunity to put it into action. Our local Co-op has strip loin halves on sale for $7.99lb (About $6 USD). Considering that strip loin sells by the steak at about $25 lb, I picked up a couple of halves. While I have a proper butchers knife for portioning these strip loins I thought I would put my new found oversized BB Gyuto into action. Here’s a few pics …

















This puppy is sharp. Most portions separated with a single draw. I don’t know whether I’ll do this again with this knife. With a thin knife and a high HRC I was very careful about drawing straight and firmly through each portion. I didn’t want any chipping when I contacted the board. My nice (much cheaper) stainless Victorinox butchers knife would probably have been a better choice. In any event this new BB Gyuto has a great new home in my kitchen and will see regular use. I’ve already ordered a sujihiki and a nakiri from Bjorn to round out my set.

For those that are interested in trying out the work of an excellent young maker from Sweden, he still has a few western handled gyutos for sale at reasonable prices on his website.


----------



## YG420

Some Catchie fingerstone chisels


----------



## Mikeadunne

Konosuke hd2 210mm petty. Shout out to Chris at Shirogami.Knives for the excellent customer service. Newest addition to my long petty gang. long petty gang 4 lyfe


----------



## Brian Weekley

It’s too bad I’m from a “short suji gang” … that Kono would be a shoe in for membership.


----------



## IsoJ

Mikeadunne said:


> View attachment 156012
> View attachment 156013
> 
> 
> Konosuke hd2 210mm petty. Shout out to Christ at Shirogami.Knives for the excellent customer service. Newest addition to my long petty gang. long petty gang 4 lyfe


Nice looking and proper lenght


----------



## crocca86

Hitohira Tanaka B1 240 gyuto extra tall


----------



## Björn Birgersson

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 155997
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago I had the good luck to make a package deal which included a K-tip Gyuto from Bjorn Birgersson. First up to use from the package was the BB Gyuto. I was intrigued because it was a Warikomi construction using a high carbon (unspecified steel) core clad in mild steel. It was presented as having a high 64-65 HRC. Coming from a young maker from Sweden I was intrigued and ultimately delighted with the knife. Going to the BB website I found two matching gyutos were available so I ordered them. This is the larger of the two. 271mm, WA style Bocote handle, 62mm tall at the heel and a thin 2.35mm at the makers mark. 249 gms. Here’s a few pics …
> 
> View attachment 155998
> 
> 
> View attachment 156000
> 
> 
> View attachment 155999
> 
> 
> View attachment 156001
> 
> 
> As with my previous Gyuto this example shows superior f&f. The blade is beautifully forged and has excellent distal taper. It’s a bit on the long side for a daily users in my small kitchen but I took advantage of a good opportunity to put it into action. Our local Co-op has strip loin halves on sale for $7.99lb (About $6 USD). Considering that strip loin sells by the steak at about $25 lb, I picked up a couple of halves. While I have a proper butchers knife for portioning these strip loins I thought I would put my new found oversized BB Gyuto into action. Here’s a few pics …
> 
> View attachment 156005
> 
> 
> View attachment 156006
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156007
> 
> 
> This puppy is sharp. Most portions separated with a single draw. I don’t know whether I’ll do this again with this knife. With a thin knife and a high HRC I was very careful about drawing straight and firmly through each portion. I didn’t want any chipping when I contacted the board. My nice (much cheaper) stainless Victorinox butchers knife would probably have been a better choice. In any event this new BB Gyuto has a great new home in my kitchen and will see regular use. I’ve already ordered a sujihiki and a nakiri from Bjorn to round out my set.
> 
> For those that are interested in trying out the work of an excellent young maker from Sweden, he still has a few western handled gyutos for sale at reasonable prices on his website.


Thank you for the nice words. I am very glad you like my work! Very beautiful location for pictures as well. Thank you for supporting my passion my friend


----------



## Brian Weekley

One more from Bjorn …

The second (smaller) Gyuto that arrived this week from Bjorn Birgersson. A smaller Gyuto at 186mm. A wonderful “pocket” sized knife that will see a lot of use in my kitchen. Similar to the other two in my set, it features the excellent f&f that BB knives can claim. Warikomi construction, forge welded by Bjorn with a high carbon core and soft steel cladding. HRC at 66-67 … it’s a good thing I have a set of JKI Diamond stones to keep it sharp when the time comes. Bocote handle with a very attractive grain and finish. I’ve asked Bjorn to do up two more knives for me in a similar style to complete my set. Stay tuned! Here’s a few more pics …
















One aspect of these knives that really pleased me was the speed with which they took to be shipped. Five days from drop off with DHL in rural Sweden to my door in British Columbia Canada. WOW!!! I currently have knives on a grand tour of America with USPS. Two of which have been sitting unmoved in the LA International facility for 18 days as of today. The best part … shipping from Sweden was half the cost of shipping with USPS. Hmmmmmm … what’s up with that! Anyway when the knife arrived I was so excited showing it to family that I snagged the tip of my index finger real good with the heel of the knife. That’s when I was happy with the scary sharp blade Bjorn put on the knife. The inadvertent cutting test happened Friday and the bandage came off today … four days to heal. Wanting to do a proper demonstration of the cutting ability of the knife I put it to work prepping some bits for a Speghetti Squash Cassarole. Here’s some action pics …
















And the final result.






There is no question in my mind that Bjorn Birgersson has a great future with BB knives. The three I have are quality products at very reasonable prices. I’m a believer.


----------



## Björn Birgersson

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 156029
> 
> 
> One more from Bjorn …
> 
> The second (smaller) Gyuto that arrived this week from Bjorn Birgersson. A smaller Gyuto at 186mm. A wonderful “pocket” sized knife that will see a lot of use in my kitchen. Similar to the other two in my set, it features the excellent f&f that BB knives can claim. Warikomi construction, forge welded by Bjorn with a high carbon core and soft steel cladding. HRC at 66-67 … it’s a good thing I have a set of JKI Diamond stones to keep it sharp when the time comes. Bocote handle with a very attractive grain and finish. I’ve asked Bjorn to do up two more knives for me in a similar style to complete my set. Stay tuned! Here’s a few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 156030
> 
> 
> View attachment 156031
> 
> 
> View attachment 156032
> 
> 
> One aspect of these knives that really pleased me was the speed with which they took to be shipped. Five days from drop off with DHL in rural Sweden to my door in British Columbia Canada. WOW!!! I currently have knives on a grand tour of America with USPS. Two of which have been sitting unmoved in the LA International facility for 18 days as of today. The best part … shipping from Sweden was half the cost of shipping with USPS. Hmmmmmm … what’s up with that! Anyway when the knife arrived I was so excited showing it to family that I snagged the tip of my index finger real good with the heel of the knife. That’s when I was happy with the scary sharp blade Bjorn put on the knife. The inadvertent cutting test happened Friday and the bandage came off today … four days to heal. Wanting to do a proper demonstration of the cutting ability of the knife I put it to work prepping some bits for a Speghetti Squash Cassarole. Here’s some action pics …
> 
> View attachment 156034
> 
> 
> View attachment 156035
> 
> 
> View attachment 156036
> 
> 
> And the final result.
> 
> View attachment 156037
> 
> 
> There is no question in my mind that Bjorn Birgersson has a great future with BB knives. The three I have are quality products at very reasonable prices. I’m a believer.


Thank you again! Awesome! Sharpen on your regular stones. It sharpens very easy on regular non-diamond stones. Very good feedback and gets crazy sharp. It will surprise you how good it sharpens.


----------



## Jim Beam

Helluva view you got there friend....


----------



## daddy yo yo

Björn Birgersson said:


> Thank you for the nice words. I am very glad you like my work! Very beautiful location for pictures as well. Thank you for supporting my passion my friend


I am waiting impatiently for my knife to arrive…


----------



## Brian Weekley

Here’s a couple more pics from the kitchen/front deck …









Great view to sharpen knives from. The view is looking east from Vancouver Island in Canada to SanJuan Island in the USA. The mountain is Mt. Baker … should make a great view when the dormant volcano comes alive. The Island is San Juan Island … the site of the Great Canadian American Pig War. Canada and the United States went to war against each other and landed troops on this island to duke it out. It’s true … look it up! The body of water is the Straight of Juan de Fuca. The Canadian - American border is in the center. A steady stream of shipping passes by making entertaining viewing … especially when Cruise Ships pass by at night lights ablaze. The only thing that beats a great view is more knives.


----------



## Karl Dial

crocca86 said:


> Hitohira Tanaka B1 240 gyuto extra tall
> View attachment 156027


Wow! Just wow!


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 156029
> 
> 
> One more from Bjorn …
> 
> The second (smaller) Gyuto that arrived this week from Bjorn Birgersson. A smaller Gyuto at 186mm. A wonderful “pocket” sized knife that will see a lot of use in my kitchen. Similar to the other two in my set, it features the excellent f&f that BB knives can claim. Warikomi construction, forge welded by Bjorn with a high carbon core and soft steel cladding. HRC at 66-67 … it’s a good thing I have a set of JKI Diamond stones to keep it sharp when the time comes. Bocote handle with a very attractive grain and finish. I’ve asked Bjorn to do up two more knives for me in a similar style to complete my set. Stay tuned! Here’s a few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 156030
> 
> 
> View attachment 156031
> 
> 
> View attachment 156032
> 
> 
> One aspect of these knives that really pleased me was the speed with which they took to be shipped. Five days from drop off with DHL in rural Sweden to my door in British Columbia Canada. WOW!!! I currently have knives on a grand tour of America with USPS. Two of which have been sitting unmoved in the LA International facility for 18 days as of today. The best part … shipping from Sweden was half the cost of shipping with USPS. Hmmmmmm … what’s up with that! Anyway when the knife arrived I was so excited showing it to family that I snagged the tip of my index finger real good with the heel of the knife. That’s when I was happy with the scary sharp blade Bjorn put on the knife. The inadvertent cutting test happened Friday and the bandage came off today … four days to heal. Wanting to do a proper demonstration of the cutting ability of the knife I put it to work prepping some bits for a Speghetti Squash Cassarole. Here’s some action pics …
> 
> View attachment 156034
> 
> 
> View attachment 156035
> 
> 
> View attachment 156036
> 
> 
> And the final result.
> 
> View attachment 156037
> 
> 
> There is no question in my mind that Bjorn Birgersson has a great future with BB knives. The three I have are quality products at very reasonable prices. I’m a believer.



Thanks for the great write up!


----------



## Bico Doce

@Brian Weekley I could probably go thru this thread and do the count but would you mind sharing how many new knives you get per week, on average? 2 - 3? Your collection must take up a whole room, just stacked from floor to ceiling!


----------



## refcast

jedy617 said:


>



Yeah that one was nice I got to see it before it left that day


----------



## Brian Weekley

Bico Doce said:


> @Brian Weekley I could probably go thru this thread and do the count but would you mind sharing how many new knives you get per week, on average? 2 - 3? Your collection must take up a whole room, just stacked from floor to ceiling!



I do have a fairly large collection of knives. Primarily because for years I had a policy of not selling knives that I bought. A few months ago I decided on a change in direction by focussing on a few makers and sets of knives from those makers. I also ordered a few customs from the makers I most wanted to follow. To do that I held a “fifty for one” sale. The idea being that I would sell fifty of my knives to facilitate the purchase of new knives that met my plan. I sold off 25 A+ knives originally. What you are seeing posted are their replacements. As I held off buying anything new for several months you are seeing the results of quite a bit of purchasing. BST is a treasure trove of nice knives at reasonable prices. Believe me … there are more to come that reflect my new plan. In addition I will be starting to sell the second half of my fifty knives on BST. There will be some nice knives and hopefully attractive prices. Most of the first 25 knives lasted less than 30 minutes on BST. I have a couple of knives being delivered today including a Shiraki. You will see it and it’s mate very soon.


----------



## Bico Doce

Brian Weekley said:


> Most of the first 25 knives lasted less than 30 minutes on BST.


You got me hyped to see what lands on BST now. When’s your mass drop planned? Or could I sign up on your newsletter for advanced notification? Lol

Your plan definitely seems to be working because the knives you are sharing here are all stunning


----------



## Brian Weekley

Bico Doce said:


> You got me hyped to see what lands on BST now. When’s your mass drop planned? Or could I sign up on your newsletter for advanced notification? Lol
> 
> Your plan definitely seems to be working because the knives you are sharing here are all stunning



They are pretty nice and there is more to come. I gave up some pretty nice knives to make this change in direction. The second half of the “fifty for one” sale aren’t quite so remarkable but there will be some sweet pieces as well. No mass drop … these are all members of my family and will go to new homes with dignity.


----------



## luther

needless to name it


----------



## Dull_Apex

luther said:


> needless to name it


Mazaki?


----------



## esoo

Dull_Apex said:


> Mazaki?



Masaki would only wish 

Bryan Raquin if I'm reading the mark right.


----------



## hendrix

Totally agree about the above assessments of Björn Birgersson’s knives.
I have too many knives (per my wife at least) but always seem to reach for Björn’s lately for most tasks. Really takes and holds a nice edge. I haven’t touched this one up in a while but still easily slides through ripe tomato skins. Still wondering about what steel Björn uses


----------



## Brian Weekley

+1 in my experience. My first BB … A K-Tip Gyuto came to me as a second owner … well used by the first owner but never sharpened. I reach for it more frequently than any of my other gyutos over the past couple of months and yet the edge is still showing no need to be touched up. It is assuredly the “high carbon” Swedish steel plus Bjorn hardens the blade to 66-67 HRC. Even at that hardness Bjorn insists that Diamond stones are not required for sharpening. I’m told that he will be releasing a run of 240mm gyutos. It will be interesting to hear the experience of other users.


----------



## marc4pt0

crocca86 said:


> Hitohira Tanaka B1 240 gyuto extra tall
> View attachment 156027



I been asking these guys to make some extra tall versions for some time now. Glad to see it’s coming about. Looks sweet. Now if they can pull this off with the stainless clad B1 version...


----------



## crocca86

marc4pt0 said:


> I been asking these guys to make some extra tall versions for some time now. Glad to see it’s coming about. Looks sweet. Now if they can pull this off with the stainless clad B1 version...


It’ll be perfect with a ticker spine out of the handle


----------



## PineWood

It's almost embarrassing to post anything less-than-collector-grade is this thread, but hell I'm still doing it.
This thread belongs to everyone!




Double-sided deba from Kuwahara san in Nagasaki. 138x44, weight 132 g, Shirogami #1 (the garlic is just for scale)
Very rustic finish, not to say rough, but I like it, it says 'I'm a tool knife!'


----------



## jonnachang

Just arrived, a 250 mm X 53 mm coreless steel damascus gyuto in spicy white (26c3) and 15N20 from Fredrik Spåre. Cheers!


----------



## shinyunggyun

Suisin hayate blue #2 300mm itsuo doi yanagiba


----------



## Brian Weekley

A while back @marc4pt0 commented how impressed he was with the work of Henry Hyde of Baltimore. A lucky opportunity allowed me to purchase one of Henry’s knives … a 206mm Gyuto forged from 1084 steel. The DHL lady dropped it off this afternoon … four days flat from Baltimore at less than I normally pay for a multi week trek around the USA when I ship with USPS. I’ll never figure out how that works. Anyway I had the opportunity to put the new Hyde Gyuto to work this afternoon. I was a little more than curious about how it would perform. First a few pics …

































No doubt a very attractive knife. F&f is excellent with a nicely rounded spine and choil. The blade length at 213mm is preferred for working in my small kitchen as is the balance at the tip end of “Baltimore” mark. Prefect for a pinch grip. The handle is excellent made from Claro Walnut with a Sapelle booster and at 150mm handle length which is perfect for my big hands. It has an excellent distal taper from 5.14mm at the heel to 1.4mm 1” from the very fine tip. With all of this the knife weighs in at a nimble 164gms.

I put the knife to work doing some prep for roast beef dinner.

A few more pics in action …













The knife made short work slicing my roast and was great at push cutting the vegetables. With a relatively flat belly the knife was easy in the cut and out of the box was bordering on scary sharp. I didn’t do a rock chop with it but wouldn’t expect any problems.

Marc compared the cutting performance of his Henry Hyde to his vaunted Billips. I can’t say because Marc is hoarding his Billips knives and refuses to share with me no matter how much I pester and beg. I will say that this knife from Henry Hyde is wonderfully made and a true kitchen performer. As he is relatively new to the business his prices are reasonable and his books open. If you are looking for a great knife at a good price put your name on Henry’s list. If you do … you’ll be behind me because I’ve already plunked my deposit down for another.


----------



## RevJoe

My newest:
Mazaki 165mm Santoku and Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan 85mm paring knife. Plus a shot of my counter top storage. My suji is too long for it. 

My wife asked if I was done now, I told yes but. Still curious about a Nakiri, Honesuki and Deba.


----------



## cooktocut

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mikeadunne

RevJoe said:


> My newest:
> Mazaki 165mm Santoku and Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan 85mm paring knife. Plus a shot of my counter top storage. My suji is too long for it.
> 
> My wife asked if I was done now, I told yes but. Still curious about a Nakiri, Honesuki and Deba.


Lol, who’s gonna tell her…


----------



## tostadas

RevJoe said:


> My newest:
> Mazaki 165mm Santoku and Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan 85mm paring knife. Plus a shot of my counter top storage. My suji is too long for it.
> 
> My wife asked if I was done now, I told yes but. Still curious about a Nakiri, Honesuki and Deba.


I still see available slots in that rack.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Two Yanigaba’s from Kenichi Shiraki.

Two knives with Class 1 Provenance from Kenichi Shiraki. The top knife is a Honyaki style blade from White #1 steel featuring a mirrored finish. The lower knife is a blade with a White #1 core and a mild steel cladding and Kasumi finish. I’ve had the Honyaki style knife for a while. The second (lower) knife is a NOS recent addition from Shiraki’s Shiro line of knives.

A couple more pics of the pair …












The knife with the Honyaki style blade is clearly the superior knife of the two. It offers an Ebony/bone handle with curved and polished edges. It measures in with a blade length of 277mm, edge length of 259mm, depth at the heel of 33mm, distal taper at the spine ranging from 4.2mm at the heel to 2.5mm 1” from the tip. It weighs in at 204gms. Here’s a couple of pics of this knife.





















The Shiro brand Yanigaba offers an inlaid Ho Wood Handle with a Buffalo ferrule, and weighs in at 184gms. It has a blade length of 275mm, edge length of 260mm, depth at the heel of 33mm, with a distal taper at the spine ranging from 4.5mm at the heel to 2.3mm 1” from the tip. A few more pics …











Due to the rarity of Shiraki’s knives bearing this provenance, I probably won’t be putting the knives to work any time soon. If I did, however, the results would look like this.


----------



## justaute

My second Shi'han just arrived. It's an A2 steel measuring 223mm edge length, 53.6mm heel-height with burnt Ash handle. This forge appears darker than I had expected. I like it. I included a close-up shot of the banding. Medium grind. 218g.


----------



## Luke_G

It has been a while since I last posted here…





































Hattori KD 270
Ashi Honyaki 240
Ashi Honyaki 150


----------



## daddy yo yo

What a return!!!


----------



## DrEriksson

Have not posted all Swedes added to the collection, but I think this one deserves a post. Honyaki in TWR, anyone?



207*48, 190 g
135WCrV4, a.k.a. Böhler TWR, 66 HRc
Ebony bolster and handle, silver spacer and pin

There’s much to say about this knife. The maker spoke with Achim Wirtz, who made the steel, and none of them know about another TWR honyaki. The hamon is fuzzy. Think it has to to with alloy steels and their components. The blade is full of a very tight alloy banding. With the finish it’s very hard to capture either hamon or banding with the camera though. The slight variation in color between bolster and handle is not immediately clear, which makes for a very tasteful detail.

The maker is a very genuine and nice guy. When we spoke about making the knife he invited me to his house and I spent a few hours there and got treated to a dinner on his porch. Yousri is, besides a knife maker, a trained book binder, he has made a violin, he is a finalist on Swedish Masterchef, a professional opera singer and a carpenter.


----------



## tag98

Another trip to sharp knife shop another new knife, tosaichi ao super petty, little 80mm guy


----------



## hien




----------



## hien

And another honyaki for work horse


----------



## Brian Weekley

Goodness … what a couple of gorgeous treasures!


----------



## Qapla'

hien said:


> And another honyaki for work horse


Which knives are those?


----------



## hien

Qapla' said:


> Which knives are those?



270mm Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan white 3


----------



## Mrchainsaw

Newest? Not in a singular sense but all knives and the board in this picture bought this year. So this is my “newest” collection.

Isasmedjan
Dellmyer
Kamon
Grosvenor
Kamon again
Running Man
Newham
Halcyon Forge
Dellmyer again

Board by Magnolia Woodworks (RIP to a talented family man)

Not pictured my HSC Magnacut bartenders knife and my Bloodroot Nakiri. Now that I have those, I’ll have to take a new family photo. Love to hear any thoughts or comments.


----------



## tchan001

Kamon massdrop 225mm


----------



## Delat

tchan001 said:


> Kamon massdrop 225mm
> View attachment 156862
> View attachment 156863
> View attachment 156864



OMG look at that freaking distal taper!


----------



## Knivperson

Delat said:


> OMG look at that freaking distal taper!


It's absurd. Never seen anything like it..!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Knivperson said:


> It's absurd. Never seen anything like it..!


It’s like vintage sabatier type of distal taper with insanely thin tip. Can’t wait to receive mine!

Here’s the picture of my 2 vintage sabs. The tip part can’t compare with the Kamon.


----------



## brimmergj

Dollar Store TF
Morihei Hisamoto nakiri
My first tf, maybe my last. Definitely a bit rough around the edges, but cuts better than my normal nakiri


----------



## EShin

Speaking of TF, got a nashiji petty knife with the best f&f on Japanese style handles that I've seen from them!


----------



## Jville

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> It’s like vintage sabatier type of distal taper with insanely thin tip. Can’t wait to receive mine!
> 
> Here’s the picture of my 2 vintage sabs. The tip part can’t compare with the Kamon.
> View attachment 156950


My tansu has insane distal taper like this.


----------



## K.Bouldin

Jiro #313








Jiro Tsuchime Wa Petty 150mm Taihei Tagayasan Handle (#313)


Detailed SpecBrand: Jiro 次郎 Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎 Producing Area: Nagano/ Japan Profile: Petty Size: 150mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron Clad Handle: Taihei Tagayasan & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Octagonal Total Length: 285mm Edge Length: 148mm Handle to...




hitohira-japan.com








Delivered today & used during service


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

brimmergj said:


> Dollar Store TF
> Morihei Hisamoto nakiri
> My first tf, maybe my last. Definitely a bit rough around the edges, but cuts better than my normal nakiri
> View attachment 156976
> 
> View attachment 156977


looks like a taller than normal example, nice


----------



## WiriWiri

A comparatively more humble one, scratched and a bit rough around the edges, but none the worse for it. They do say that knives begin to resemble their owners I guess, or is that dogs?














Kogetsu (Goko) SK-5 240 gyuto, courtesy of BST. Been curious to try these out for a while and glad I did - a zero grind monosteel with a reputation for performance over looks. Lives up the billing - as sharp as the ruthless geometry would suggest, a comparatively rare and distinctive example of a yo-handled laser that feels robust enough to take on pretty much anything.

Many, many thanks to @refcast , for unhesitatingly selling across Boris’s BStard Brexit borders with a flawlessly quick and easy transatlantic BST purchase that made trying out this blade an option (without selling a kidney). Much appreciated.


----------



## brimmergj

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> looks like a taller than normal example, nice


Good eyes. She came in at 57mm tall and 169grams. Hitohira lists 54mm and 151g. I got it from Strata but they don't list any info about it


----------



## refcast

@WiriWiri

The edges and corners were pretty darn sharp out if the box. I was messy with the sandpaper haha. Good the knife is working out


----------



## ACHiPo

Lens Pirate said:


> I don't imagine there is much interest in seeing another picture of this knife., But I just bought a Nexus 9.5 inch chefs knife from C&M for 59 dollars.
> Really a nice knife and not just for the money. Its a nice knife period. But for 59 dollars I think its the best deal in all of knifedom. Nice fit and finish, brilliant blade grind, polished edges, sweet handle and solid blade steel. Whats not to like?View attachment 155528
> View attachment 155529
> View attachment 155530
> View attachment 155531


Lens,
Thank you for the review. I was looking for a decent, yet sane, present for my 25 and 29 year old daughters for Christmas. I took a chance based on your post, and am quite happy with the chefs/gyuto, and pair of paring knives. I think these will be quite good starters in the kitchen and with some decent care will last a long time. The fit and finish is on par with a European department store knife. I'm not sure what the steel is, but hopefully it's a good compromise between current Euro softish knives and full-on Japanese steel. The handle shape, fit, and finish are really good and comfortable.

Evan


----------



## Lens Pirate

ACHiPo said:


> Lens,
> Thank you for the review. I was looking for a decent, yet sane, present for my 25 and 29 year old daughters for Christmas. I took a chance based on your post, and am quite happy with the chefs/gyuto, and pair of paring knives. I think these will be quite good starters in the kitchen and with some decent care will last a long time. The fit and finish is on par with a European department store knife. I'm not sure what the steel is, but hopefully it's a good compromise between current Euro softish knives and full-on Japanese steel. The handle shape, fit, and finish are really good and comfortable.
> 
> Evan
> View attachment 157080


Bdn1 and very hard at 63 rh. But tough enough to use. Enjoy them


----------



## superworrier

Thick B#1 Fuji FM 240 from Tosho on the right just arrived, next to Fuji FM W#1 regular and Tetsujin Tanryusen.
Fuji FM: 182g, 54mm height, 2.8 thickness
Tetsujin: 196g, 50mm height, 3.3 thickness
Thick Fuji FM: 245g, 54mm height, 4.0 thickness


----------



## RRLOVER

I haven't purchased a knife in a Very long time!!!..I picked up a Catchesides for myself, 2 Mario Mattia blades for Xmas gifts and made a blade for myself...Merry Christmas!


----------



## ian

RRLOVER said:


> I haven't purchased a knife in a Very long time!!!..I picked up a Catchesides for myself, 2 Mario Mattia blades for Xmas gifts and made a blade for myself...Merry Christmas!View attachment 157235
> View attachment 157236
> View attachment 157237



Super nice work. Glad to see you getting back into it. I started obsessing about knives a bit after you stopped, so I only know you by reputation, but that reputation shines like a mirror polished honyaki.


----------



## Barmoley

RRLOVER said:


> I haven't purchased a knife in a Very long time!!!..I picked up a Catchesides for myself, 2 Mario Mattia blades for Xmas gifts and made a blade for myself...Merry Christmas!View attachment 157235
> View attachment 157236
> View attachment 157237


Welcome back, glad to see you here Mario. Nice looking knife you made yourself


----------



## LostHighway

RRLOVER said:


> I haven't purchased a knife in a Very long time!!!..I picked up a Catchesides for myself, 2 Mario Mattia blades for Xmas gifts and made a blade for myself...Merry Christmas!View attachment 157235
> View attachment 157236
> View attachment 157237



I basically echo what @ian posted. I got here prior to Ian but have been a much less diligent student. I don't remember the exact chronology but I think I was still within the window of opportunity to order one of your knives but was too ignorant to do so. I've been kicking myself since and watching B/S/T for an Ingoglia without success.
Nice profile!


----------



## marc4pt0

RRLOVER said:


> I haven't purchased a knife in a Very long time!!!..I picked up a Catchesides for myself, 2 Mario Mattia blades for Xmas gifts and made a blade for myself...Merry Christmas!View attachment 157235
> View attachment 157236
> View attachment 157237



Nice scores my man. That bottom one with the squiggly line looks badass. Great to see you still have The Touch with making knives


----------



## mack

Hi!

This one is a nice parer made by Simon Herde:
















Nice addition to my 3 other Herdes, here's a pic of the whole gang:






Mack.


----------



## Perverockstar

Mr. ITou R2 Gyuto
Shiro-Kunimitsu Kurouchi Gyuto


----------



## hmh

superworrier said:


> Thick B#1 Fuji FM 240 from Tosho on the right just arrived, next to Fuji FM W#1 regular and Tetsujin Tanryusen.
> Fuji FM: 182g, 54mm height, 2.8 thickness
> Tetsujin: 196g, 50mm height, 3.3 thickness
> Thick Fuji FM: 245g, 54mm height, 4.0 thickness



The new thick Fuji is looking really good at 54 heel height. Let us know how it cuts!


----------



## jedy617

Wait on this one felt like forever. Just an insane piece. Now....never to leave the box again!!


(jk more pics tomorrow)


----------



## Forty Ounce

Telegraph clad W2 (not white 2) gyuto from Shehan of Shi.han fine knives.
220mm x 49mm 181g w/ handle
*please excuse the bad handle installation. I just wanted to be able to use it over the holiday and will fix it when I get back into the shop in January.

Spine measurements:

At the machi: 4.34mm
Above heel: 3.64mm
Halfway: 2.68mm
Before grind: 1.88mm
1cm before tip: .88mm


----------



## hendrix

Did you request a special grind from shi.han or is that hie standard profile now (if you know, that is)


----------



## ExistentialHero

Forty Ounce said:


> Telegraph clad W2 (not white 2) gyuto from Shehan of Shi.han fine knives.
> 220mm x 49mm
> *please excuse the bad handle installation. I just wanted to be able to use it over the holiday and will fix it when I get back into the shop in January.
> 
> Spine measurements:
> 
> At the machi: 4.34mm
> Above heel: 3.64mm
> Halfway: 2.68mm
> Before grind: 1.88mm
> 1cm before tip: .88mm



Just got this one's big brother, looking forward to posting some pics and notes after I get a chance to put it to work!


----------



## Forty Ounce

hendrix said:


> Did you request a special grind from shi.han or is that hie standard profile now (if you know, that is)


Would you be more specific with what you are asking about?


----------



## Marshmallo

Myojin Naohito 210. I love sg2 and had been looking at this for a while, caught it on a sale. FF is superb, and the grind seems awesome. Asuming the heat treat is good this may be my new daily driver for a while. Got a piece of curly afzelia heading my way to make the handle out of.


----------



## hendrix

Just based on the choil shot, I’d say yours is quite different than my 52100. I’m not at home now or else I would post a photo. Just wondering if he’s modified the profile,etc of his knives, or if he uses a different grind based on the steel, or just my possibly my faulty memory of mine .


Forty Ounce said:


> Would you be more specific with what you are asking about?


----------



## EricEricEric

Very good choice, my favorite actually 




Forty Ounce said:


> Telegraph clad W2 (not white 2) gyuto from Shehan of Shi.han fine knives.
> 220mm x 49mm
> *please excuse the bad handle installation. I just wanted to be able to use it over the holiday and will fix it when I get back into the shop in January.
> 
> Spine measurements:
> 
> At the machi: 4.34mm
> Above heel: 3.64mm
> Halfway: 2.68mm
> Before grind: 1.88mm
> 1cm before tip: .88mm


----------



## Forty Ounce

hendrix said:


> Just based on the choil shot, I’d say yours is quite different than my 52100. I’m not at home now or else I would post a photo. Just wondering if he’s modified the profile,etc of his knives, or if he uses a different grind based on the steel, or just my possibly my faulty memory of mine .


Shehan's monosteel 52100 is a wide bevel hamaguri grind with a shinogi.. this is very different, being a full grind. You're basically comparing apples to oranges here.


----------



## hendrix

Thanks!


Forty Ounce said:


> Shehan's monosteel 52100 is a wide bevel hamaguri grind with a shinogi.. this is very different, being a full grind. You're basically comparing apples to oranges here.


----------



## Forty Ounce

hendrix said:


> Thanks!


I think these are much closer to his stainless clad stuff.. that being said, he has been striving for more taper than before.. so probably more in line with his current stuff than older stuff (which is still fantastic).


----------



## Forty Ounce

ExistentialHero said:


> Just got this one's big brother, looking forward to posting some pics and notes after I get a chance to put it to work!


Ahh yes.. iirc, the one you got reminds me very much of tiger stripes


----------



## tchan001

Milan Gravier 230x55mm sanmai gyuto with bog oak handle and stainless steel bolster. 135cr3 steel clad with clean wrought iron.


----------



## uniliang

Nenohi Kaede Honyaki Kiritsuke Yanagiba 180mm, White Corian Black Silver handle.


----------



## Greasylake

Finally got my hands on a maguro kiri


----------



## marc4pt0

jedy617 said:


> Wait on this one felt like forever. Just an insane piece. Now....never to leave the box again!!
> 
> 
> (jk more pics tomorrow)
> 
> View attachment 157383
> 
> 
> View attachment 157382




Kaiju?


----------



## jedy617

marc4pt0 said:


> Kaiju?


Vintage Carbon from the Christmas drop at tosho...but honestly it's more Kaiju than the Kaiju in my opinion...it's 54mm tall! Kaiju still has it beat on thickness but this guy is huge.

Maybe not the clearest pic but comparing height and profile to my 255mm dama:


----------



## Marshmallo

Marshmallo said:


> Myojin Naohito 210. I love sg2 and had been looking at this for a while, caught it on a sale. FF is superb, and the grind seems awesome. Asuming the heat treat is good this may be my new daily driver for a while. Got a piece of curly afzelia heading my way to make the handle out of. View attachment 157397
> View attachment 157396


Ok the afzelia block came in. It's gorgeous. I couldn't capture it well in a picture but just think lots of curl stripes. Here's a pic. What do yall think? Is it classic looking enough for such a blade? Should I do a ferrule of some kind? No?


----------



## Caleb Cox

Maybe just a thin spacer? That way you could break it up just a bit, and still have an easier to construct multi piece handle.


----------



## pgugger

*Takada Suiboku Blue 1 240 mm gyuto 




*


----------



## 0x0x




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

My wife just gifted me this artistic French beauty:





















Has the Shepherd's Cross too but I forgot to take a picture.


----------



## RockyBasel

jedy617 said:


> Wait on this one felt like forever. Just an insane piece. Now....never to leave the box again!!
> 
> 
> (jk more pics tomorrow)
> 
> View attachment 157383
> 
> 
> View attachment 157382



Is this the Aogami Super Tanaka from Evan at Strata? 

If so, I love this knife! One of my best cutters right now

Nice Rolex


----------



## RockyBasel

jedy617 said:


> Wait on this one felt like forever. Just an insane piece. Now....never to leave the box again!!
> 
> 
> (jk more pics tomorrow)
> 
> View attachment 157383
> 
> 
> View attachment 157382



Sorry, FM did not look at the picture. But hey, it’s a Tanaka/Myojin production as is my Tanaka Super a blue from Strata


----------



## superworrier

RockyBasel said:


> Sorry, FM did not look at the picture. But hey, it’s a Tanaka/Myojin production as is my Tanaka Super a blue from Strata


Those are Myojin ground?


----------



## RockyBasel

superworrier said:


> Those are Myojin ground?


I believe so, but not 100 percent


----------



## jedy617

RockyBasel said:


> Sorry, FM did not look at the picture. But hey, it’s a Tanaka/Myojin production as is my Tanaka Super a blue from Strata


Evan told me he didn't know who ground them, not sure they are myojin? Regardless I got all the Tanaka. Super, vintage carbon, white 1 and 2, and blue 1 and 2.


----------



## jedy617

Just a sample of em


----------



## esoo

Its Myojins mark on the back.


----------



## superworrier

esoo said:


> Its Myojins mark on the back.


The one pictured is a vintage carbon FM


----------



## Bear

jedy617 said:


> Evan told me he didn't know who ground them, not sure they are myojin? Regardless I got all the Tanaka. Super, vintage carbon, white 1 and 2, and blue 1 and 2.


I thought the ones from Strata were Sakai Kikumori signed by Tanaka with no Myojin mark, the Kusumi's looked like signed So-Ten's.


----------



## esoo

superworrier said:


> The one pictured is a vintage carbon FM



If your talking this one: Show your newest knife buy, it has Myojin's mark beside the handle on the left side.

Anything Fujiyama FM is sharpened by Myojin.


----------



## jedy617

esoo said:


> If your talking this one: Show your newest knife buy, it has Myojin's mark beside the handle on the left side.
> 
> Anything Fujiyama FM is sharpened by Myojin.


Yes they were talking about the supers, not this one I believe


----------



## jedy617

Bear said:


> I thought the ones from Strata were Sakai Kikumori signed by Tanaka with no Myojin mark, the Kusumi's looked like signed So-Ten's.


Yeah I don't know where he got the myojin from, Evan just said they were Sakai kikumori as well with no idea about the sharpener. Don't think it's myojin personally by the finish. Definitely different than the FMs


----------



## RockyBasel

The sharpener mystery - so Sakai 

I don’t think it’s Yohei (Takada) so who else could it be?

Is that a @JoBone handle btw?

I got my Tanaka super with a handle by Jobone - handle sent to Evan

Love your collection btw. In similar vein, I have the Blue 1 Kaiju, Blue 1 “thick” FM and of course the blue super. Nothing beats the Kaiju (excluding Kamon massdrop) but the blue super is darn good! I mean they are all absolutely spectacular- Sakai at
It’s best


----------



## Bear

RockyBasel said:


> The sharpener mystery - so Sakai
> 
> I don’t think it’s Yohei (Takada) so who else could it be?
> 
> Is that a @JoBone handle btw?
> 
> I got my Tanaka super with a handle by Jobone - handle sent to Evan
> 
> Love your collection btw. In similar vein, I have the Blue 1 Kaiju, Blue 1 “thick” FM and of course the blue super. Nothing beats the Kaiju (excluding Kamon massdrop) but the blue super is darn good! I mean they are all absolutely spectacular- Sakai at
> It’s best


 I've got a So-Ten(Tanaka Super) and the knife really amazes me, I would really like to know the sharpener, I don't have another knife like it.


----------



## jedy617

RockyBasel said:


> The sharpener mystery - so Sakai
> 
> I don’t think it’s Yohei (Takada) so who else could it be?
> 
> Is that a @JoBone handle btw?
> 
> I got my Tanaka super with a handle by Jobone - handle sent to Evan
> 
> Love your collection btw. In similar vein, I have the Blue 1 Kaiju, Blue 1 “thick” FM and of course the blue super. Nothing beats the Kaiju (excluding Kamon massdrop) but the blue super is darn good! I mean they are all absolutely spectacular- Sakai at
> It’s best


Yeah we discussed it a few pages back. Thanks still looking for a Kaiju. Was thinking of offering up the vintage carbon for a trade, but I think for now I'd rather the vintage carbon, since once the steel is gone it's gone and they can always make more Kaiju.


----------



## Knivperson

RockyBasel said:


> The sharpener mystery - so Sakai
> 
> I don’t think it’s Yohei (Takada) so who else could it be?
> 
> Is that a @JoBone handle btw?
> 
> I got my Tanaka super with a handle by Jobone - handle sent to Evan
> 
> Love your collection btw. In similar vein, I have the Blue 1 Kaiju, Blue 1 “thick” FM and of course the blue super. Nothing beats the Kaiju (excluding Kamon massdrop) but the blue super is darn good! I mean they are all absolutely spectacular- Sakai at
> It’s best


Kamon massdrop beats Kaiju? Soo excited. Mine hasnt moved since december 23


----------



## RockyBasel

Knivperson said:


> Kamon massdrop beats Kaiju? Soo excited. Mine hasnt moved since december 23


All good things come to those who wait

Christmas rush, give it time, it will make its way through the cogwheels

I have used DP for all of my knife sales worldwide, and not one has gone missing ever

It will find its way to you. It is destiny


----------



## daniel_il

New yanick came up


----------



## marc4pt0

jedy617 said:


> Vintage Carbon from the Christmas drop at tosho...but honestly it's more Kaiju than the Kaiju in my opinion...it's 54mm tall! Kaiju still has it beat on thickness but this guy is huge.
> 
> Maybe not the clearest pic but comparing height and profile to my 255mm dama:
> 
> View attachment 157474




Dang, looks like I completely missed that recent drop at Tosho. That’s a bummer. That vintage carbon is looking nice


----------



## Benuser

A gardener's knife, by Robert Herder. 158mm. Not sure where I will use it for, but found it very impressive, almost scary. Must be the huge handle.


----------



## MarcelNL

The Andrei Markin Petty finally arrived, Customs must have lusted after it as it took them forever to release it


----------



## Lvrgsp

Couple of older vintage carbon steel 8 in chef's knifes. A Shapleigh, and a Forgecraft. Just got the Forgecraft in. It needs an edge.


----------



## pavhav

MarcelNL said:


> The Andrei Markin Petty finally arrived, Customs must have lusted after it as it took them forever to release it
> View attachment 157781


Looks elegant, please let us know what you think of that steel. I have some K390 from Andrei that I love, but I hadn't heard of S390 until he listed that.


----------



## captaincaed

Luke_G said:


> Hattori KD 270
> Ashi Honyaki 240
> Ashi Honyaki 150



Mods, thread is ready to be closed.


----------



## MarcelNL

pavhav said:


> Looks elegant, please let us know what you think of that steel. I have some K390 from Andrei that I love, but I hadn't heard of S390 until he listed that.


I can try, but my reference knife 'pool' is probably too small to draw on...it feels the part, and the edge OoTB is good!


----------



## Marshmallo

Got my Hado Sumi today. It looks fantastic, haven't used it yet. Thick spine highly polished, nice choil work, nice grind and very sharp ootb. And very nice presentation when you open up the box. Handle is a bit long feeling. Overall I'm happy so far!


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Yoshi 240 W#2 iron clad






That completes the current options readily available

Family shot - T to B SLD, SKD, K&S W#2 SS clad, W#2 Iron clad






Extended family shot - Added knives T - B Masashi 240 SLD, Nehei 240 SLD (its basically a convex Yoshi), Wakui 240 iron clad B#2

I love Yoshi knives and the ex employees also put out great bangers as well!


----------



## RockyBasel

This one is stunning and debt of gratitude to @Dan E 

At 230x50, it’s smaller than it’s 240 designation would suggest. But at 241 gm, some of it due to spine thickness and some to handle, it’s broaching WH weight class

I can’t wait to try this one. Really psyched about this one. My only regret is that just when I think I have all the knives that “I need”, something like this shows up


----------



## cooktocut

My first from Isasmedjan… 230 spicy white honyaki. Very light and thin. Some spotting on the metal I can’t seem to remove, and I’d be remiss if I didn’t include a picture of the slightly crooked spacer… but overall a beautiful knife. Can’t wait to put it to work


----------



## pgugger

RockyBasel said:


> At 230x50, it’s smaller than it’s 240 designation would suggest. But at 241 gm, some of it due to spine thickness and some to handle, it’s broaching WH weight class
> 
> I can’t wait to try this one. Really psyched about this one. My only regret is that just when I think I have all the knives that “I need”, something like this shows up



I had the same thoughts when I got mine a few weeks ago!


----------



## superworrier

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Yoshi 240 W#2 iron clad
> 
> 
> 
> That completes the current options readily available
> 
> Family shot - T to B SLD, SKD, K&S W#2 SS clad, W#2 Iron clad
> 
> 
> 
> Extended family shot - Added knives T - B Masashi 240 SLD, Nehei 240 SLD (its basically a convex Yoshi), Wakui 240 iron clad B#2
> 
> I love Yoshi knives and the ex employees also put out great bangers as well!


Damn! I'm a big Yoshi fan (and Nihei as well). How different are Wakui and Masashi?


----------



## 0x0x




----------



## RockyBasel

0x0x said:


>


You got it!!!!


----------



## RockyBasel

pgugger said:


> I had the same thoughts when I got mine a few weeks ago!


How is it in action? Have not tried it yet


----------



## hendrix

180 nakiri in 26c3, 64 hrc, arrived yesterday from Mattias Lundbergs













USPS (although it came from Sweden I’m guessing it was USPS) kindly assisted my package opening process by delivering the package that was torn open in the middle:


----------



## superworrier

RockyBasel said:


> This one is stunning and debt of gratitude to @Dan E
> 
> At 230x50, it’s smaller than it’s 240 designation would suggest. But at 241 gm, some of it due to spine thickness and some to handle, it’s broaching WH weight class
> 
> I can’t wait to try this one. Really psyched about this one. My only regret is that just when I think I have all the knives that “I need”, something like this shows up


Do you have calipers to measure the spine? Mine is 240 with the same-ish height and weighs 196g with a 50g Hitohira ebony handle. Maybe somewhat generously assuming that handle is 75g, that would mean it's 20g heavier bladewise.


----------



## tostadas

superworrier said:


> Damn! I'm a big Yoshi fan (and Nihei as well). How different are Wakui and Masashi?


I've had 3 Yoshikane and 3 Wakui. Cant comment on the Masashi, but Wakui is quite different. The behind the edge of Wakui is significantly thicker than Yoshi; the nashiji ones even more so than the migaki. Also the profile has more belly on the Wakui, while still maintaining some flat spot near the heel, just not nearly as much as the Yoshi. It's actually one of my favorite profiles, and I even had a custom made based on it. I'm a little bummed I missed out on the B#2 dammy version at cleancut last week


----------



## RockyBasel

superworrier said:


> Do you have calipers to measure the spine? Mine is 240 with the same-ish height and weighs 196g with a 50g Hitohira ebony handle. Maybe somewhat generously assuming that handle is 75g, that would mean it's 20g heavier bladewise.



it is 3.4mm above the heel and 0.94 near the tip

hope that helps

I got this from Cook’s Edge and the experience was flawless and knife came within 3 days despite X-Mas rush


----------



## captaincaed

superworrier said:


> Damn! I'm a big Yoshi fan (and Nihei as well). How different are Wakui and Masashi?


I’ve had Yoshi, Wakui and Masashi. Masashi started at Yoshikane, and the DNA is more similar between these two (my bias). What makes Yoshi and Masashi unique is HOW thin behind the edge they are. The masashi is almost paper thin, but still with pretty good food release. It ended up being too thin for me, but if you can handle it, it’s like cutting onions with tissue paper made from steel. Effortless.

edit: this is more poetic than I usually get. I feel uncomfortable now.


----------



## Kippington

captaincaed said:


> edit: this is more poetic than I usually get. I feel uncomfortable now.


----------



## captaincaed

Ahg!


----------



## Knivperson

captaincaed said:


> it’s like cutting off your onions with toilet paper made from steel. Effortless.



Strange picture.


----------



## Knivperson

Wanna get a Masashi now though. For a friend.


----------



## Greasylake

I'm not too sure there's anything too special about this knife other than its size, but I just couldn't help sharing the 245mm deba.


----------



## refcast

@Greasylake 

Glad it arrived to you. Very cool knife.


----------



## mpier

Man I would love to spend hours polishing that knife out, what a beast!!


----------



## Kippington

Greasylake said:


> I'm not too sure there's anything too special about this knife other than its size, but I just couldn't help sharing the 245mm deba.
> 
> View attachment 158192
> View attachment 158193
> View attachment 158194
> View attachment 158195







How much does that thing weigh?


----------



## Greasylake

Kippington said:


> How much does that thing weigh?


The knife wasn't born here, but it sure got here as fast as it could lol. And it came in at 647 grams on the kitchen scale.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Greasylake said:


> View attachment 158195


I was tricked by this pic and thought it showed the PROFILE of a filleting knife or smth like that…


----------



## Delat

daddy yo yo said:


> I was tricked by this pic and thought it showed the PROFILE of a filleting knife or smth like that…



I thought he accidentally used a pic of a crowbar 

This is totally a knife where it’s entirely appropriate to use imperial measurements - like .75” thick spine and 1.4 lbs weight just sounds so much better than grams and mm 

That’s an impressive chunk of steel @Greasylake hope you don’t mind the joking around. Have fun obliterating fish, chicken, and velociraptors with it!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Received this Wakui blue 2 Damascus today. The finish is some sort of high polish sandblasted finish but very even and nice. Spine rounded and polished. Choil not polished but rounded. Very comfortable to hold (thick Heiji type burnt chestnut handle helps). Profile very very nice almost my favorite profile. Grind is full convex on the both side with a real workhorse feel (the choil is a bit misleading as for most part the knife grind is convex on both sides).

242 mm*50.5 mm.
222 gram. Balanced at about 3 cm ahead of the heel.
Spine thickness is 4.8 mm out of the handle, 4.1 above the heel, 2.5 in the middle, and 1.0 at 1 cm from the tip.
Thinness right above the edge in the middle of the knife is ~0.1 mm. At 5 mm above the edge is ~0.65 mm. At 10 mm above the edge is ~1.35 mm.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Received this Wakui blue 2 Damascus today. The finish is some sort of high polish sandblasted finish but very even and nice. Profile very very nice almost my favorite profile. Grind is full convex on the both side with a real workhorse feel (the choil is a bit misleading as for most part the knife grind is convex on both sides).
> 
> 242 mm*50.5 mm.
> 222 gram. Balanced at about 3 cm ahead of the heel.
> Spine thickness is 4.8 mm out of the handle, 4.1 above the heel, 2.5 in the middle, and 1.0 at 1 cm from the tip.
> Thinness right above the edge in the middle of the knife is ~0.1 mm. At 5 mm above the edge is ~0.65 mm. At 10 mm above the edge is ~1.35 mm.
> View attachment 158255
> View attachment 158256
> View attachment 158257
> View attachment 158258


Wow! Too good to be true!!!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

daddy yo yo said:


> Wow! Too good to be true!!!


Yes for $427 dollar I have nothing to complain.


----------



## jedy617

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Yes for $427 dollar I have nothing to complain.


looks so nice. Why have I never heard of wakui before? Anyone with a TLDR on them?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

jedy617 said:


> looks so nice. Why have I never heard of wakui before? Anyone with a TLDR on them?


I think Wakui’s white 2 (and Kochi who is believed to be Wakui) is popular for the $200 -$300 range? You probably started with a high budget and skipped that price range.

Basically Wakui was trained at Yoshikane and his grind depending on the line could be beefier than Yoshi or similarly thin bte. Wakui’s profile is also very flat but usually doesn’t have the dead flat zone like on Yoshis.

This blue 2 dammy I just sharpened and used. It’s very easy to sharpen. The grind is on the beefier side. More workhorsey than my Toyama and Kato. Comparable to my Raquin convex grind.


----------



## jedy617

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I think Wakui’s white 2 (and Kochi who is believed to be Wakui) is popular for the $200 -$300 range? You probably started with a high budget and skipped that price range.
> 
> Basically Wakui was trained at Yoshikane and his grind depending on the line could be beefier than Yoshi or similarly thin bte. Wakui’s profile is also very flat but usually doesn’t have the dead flat zone like on Yoshis.
> 
> This blue 2 dammy I just sharpened and used. It’s very easy to sharpen. The grind is on the beefier side. More workhorsey than my Toyama and Kato. Comparable to my Raquin convex grind.


Interesting. First J knives were actually kramer zwilling, hinoura, carter and saji, interesting starts haha


----------



## Chang

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Received this Wakui blue 2 Damascus today. The finish is some sort of high polish sandblasted finish but very even and nice. Spine rounded and polished. Choil not polished but rounded. Very comfortable to hold (thick Heiji type burnt chestnut handle helps). Profile very very nice almost my favorite profile. Grind is full convex on the both side with a real workhorse feel (the choil is a bit misleading as for most part the knife grind is convex on both sides).
> 
> 242 mm*50.5 mm.
> 222 gram. Balanced at about 3 cm ahead of the heel.
> Spine thickness is 4.8 mm out of the handle, 4.1 above the heel, 2.5 in the middle, and 1.0 at 1 cm from the tip.
> Thinness right above the edge in the middle of the knife is ~0.1 mm. At 5 mm above the edge is ~0.65 mm. At 10 mm above the edge is ~1.35 mm.
> View attachment 158255
> View attachment 158256
> View attachment 158257
> View attachment 158258



Damn it! You got the taller one! Lol, mine came in today, too. 243x49, 199g. My digital caliper broke so I can’t give spine measurements, but a replacement is on its way! Kochi is definitely Wakui because I ran into the same problem, the handle is so thick, I might as well use it to fight my insecurities. But, besides from that, me likey likey. It’s around the 70% mark on my “Should I keep this forever-ever, forever-ever?” meter.

Also, I’m pretty sure you and I are the only two from the US that snagged one. They had 7, 5 sold on the site, and 2 off the site (you and me, faaaaamily).





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mlan

Radiona Breg honyaki recently came in from @moderncooking . I was very intrigued that it was done using 1.2562 German high tungsten steel. Tomislav really does some amazing and very unique work. The handle is thicker than usual, but since it is a semi-integral design it makes it extremely comfortable. The extra weight on the rear also pulls the center of gravity back just behind the makers mark right in front of the choil making it feel very nimble. The knife came very sharp and 1.2562 holds an edge for a very long time so I have yet to sharpen it, but I really like the feel of the steel on the board. The grind is also very thin behind the edge making for a very enjoyable cutting experience.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Chang said:


> Damn it! You got the taller one! Lol, mine came in today, too. 243x49, 199g. My digital caliper broke so I can’t give spine measurements, but a replacement is on its way! Kochi is definitely Wakui because I ran into the same problem, the handle is so thick, I might as well use it to fight my insecurities. But, besides from that, me likey likey. It’s around the 70% mark on my “Should I keep this forever-ever, forever-ever?” meter.
> 
> Also, I’m pretty sure you and I are the only two from the US that snagged one. They had 7, 5 sold on the site, and 2 off the site (you and me, faaaaamily).
> 
> View attachment 158356


Very cool! Living on the east coast helped us this time! I specifically asked for a taller one and it might have worked. Forgot to mention the cladding line is surprisingly nice and even since Wakui lamininated his own warikomi. The overall package just has a lot of care in it I think.


----------



## pgugger

RockyBasel said:


> How is it in action? Have not tried it yet



Im still getting to know it but so far I really like it. Great grind and profile. Good all around midweight. Certainly more solid feeling and less laser than my Konosuke Fujiyama FM. I wish it was just a little taller at the heel but not a dealbreaker for me. Pleased so far and at some point want to do more formal comparisons with my other knives, though I never seem to find the time. 



RockyBasel said:


> it is 3.4mm above the heel and 0.94 near the tip



Mine has about the same dimensions as yours but is 208 g. Handle is stabilized amboyna burl and horn so probably has a bit of weight putting it more in line with superworrier’s.



superworrier said:


> … Mine is 240 with the same-ish height and weighs 196g with a 50g Hitohira ebony handle. Maybe somewhat generously assuming that handle is 75g, that would mean it's 20g heavier bladewise.


----------



## Pisau

Fresh ootb except for the removed protective laquer (with acetone). 

A few more forum apropos shots:


----------



## Razig

Raquin 270mm


----------



## tag98

New to me 240 fujin in AO super and my megumi kiritsuke


----------



## Karl Dial

My humble collection - a Sakai Takayuki 150mm petty, a Yu Kurosaki 165mm santoku, a Kobayashi 170mm bunka, a Mazaki 180mm nakiri, a Shigeki Tanaka 240mm gyuto and today’s acquisition (a Goko 240mm gyuto).


----------



## Kiru

Isasmedjan 235 gyuto 55mm tall


----------



## Froztitanz




----------



## cantdecidewhichone

Made by Karys 160mm Nakiri in 125sc. I wanted the hammered marks to look like comets flying into a galaxy (handle) with a special maker's mark colored in gold as the bright star. I think he nailed it.


----------



## Delat

cantdecidewhichone said:


> Made by Karys 160mm Nakiri in 125sc. I wanted the hammered marks to look like comets flying into a galaxy (handle) with a special maker's mark colored in gold as the bright star. I think he nailed it.
> 
> View attachment 158986
> View attachment 158987
> View attachment 158988
> View attachment 158989
> View attachment 158990



The handle has a Van Gogh Starry Night feel going on.


----------



## AT5760

Those hammer marks make for a cool pattern.


----------



## Benuser

JCK Deep Impact 240, next to a 30 years old Misono Swedish 240 who has lost some length, just as its owner. 



AS @64-65Rc, finely grained, no trace of brittleness. Soft stainless cladding, micarta handle.
Already had his little brother, the 210. The fun with different sizes in Japanese knives is the totally different character. Very different in that respect from the big Germans, where it is the same knife with a few centimetres longer blade, with the same handle and only the resulting different balance.


----------



## WiriWiri

Spicy steel suji, beautifully giftwrapped by Mr Heiji in good time for Xmas (ordered 3 months before). A bit of a beast at 300mm+ and approx 250g

Pressed into service on the Xmas hams, capon and rib roast with original, brutal edge - still holding up currently. Very much enjoying,


----------



## Knivperson

Honyaki gyuto s-grind from @RDalman, bought it from the kind @nakiriknaifuwaifu. Just put an edge on it. Screaming sharp. Now I have an appointment with Knivfluencer to see how to etch

















this one to see if it reveals any banding in the mirror polish. Tomorrow a ceremonial steak to get some ground patina.


----------



## uniliang

My first kiridashi, by Mizuno Tanrenjo, double beveled.
Length 220mm, edge 80mm, 40mm thick.


----------



## jedy617

Got my Tetsujin Tanryusen impulse buy (also called metal flow) in from KnS! Looks gorgeous, super banding and one of the nicest ebony handles I've seen.


----------



## sansho

Show your newest knife buy


My Spare arrived earlier today but it was dark by the time I unboxed it. Here are some pictures of mine taken under the kitchen lights. Trying to capture the hamon line. The tip gets really thin. Had to use a white cutting board for the background otherwise my phone kept blurring the choil...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





i liked the tosho kono sanjo petty i got enough to get the 240mm gyuto version for my bro for xmas:






they talk about the finish (and charge enough for it), but imo none of their pics actually do a good job of showing it. no clue why.
for those curious, here's a pic with lighting that makes the texture pop:






that hammering is much harder to see in normal lighting, though.

the core steel comes etched, and the polished part of the stainless cladding has a cool, hazy effect:






choil shot:






probably the thinnest knife bte i've used.


----------



## sansho

jedy617 said:


> Got my Tetsujin Tanryusen impulse buy (also called metal flow) in from KnS! Looks gorgeous, super banding and one of the nicest ebony handles I've seen.
> View attachment 159194



beautiful knife. also, that's the nicest KnS handle i've seen. love the figuring in the ebony, and the ferrule color is awesome, too. is the metal spacer flush, or does it catch on your finger? that's my only complaint about a similar handle i got.


----------



## jedy617

sansho said:


> beautiful knife. also, that's the nicest KnS handle i've seen. love the figuring in the ebony, and the ferrule color is awesome, too. is the metal spacer flush, or does it catch on your finger? that's my only complaint about a similar handle i got.


It's flush. I've had a mixed bag, and also many custom handles that are also mixed. The problem is with different humidity the wood can expand and contract, so it can be made flush but the spacer can become proud later on.


----------



## superworrier

jedy617 said:


> It's flush. I've had a mixed bag, and also many custom handles that are also mixed. The problem is with different humidity the wood can expand and contract, so it can be made flush but the spacer can become proud later on.


Yeah I had one handle show up flush and a few months later it’s not flush at all


----------



## M1k3

jedy617 said:


> It's flush. I've had a mixed bag, and also many custom handles that are also mixed. The problem is with different humidity the wood can expand and contract, so it can be made flush but the spacer can become proud later on.


Regularly using mineral oil helps slow down, if not stop this from happening.


----------



## jedy617

M1k3 said:


> Regularly using mineral oil helps slow down, if not stop this from happening.


Doesn't help with me, regularly oil my handles


----------



## M1k3

jedy617 said:


> Doesn't help with me, regularly oil my handles


Try soaking them?


----------



## jedy617

M1k3 said:


> Try soaking them?


I'm good haha I can deal with a little bit of unevenness, not the end of the world


----------



## Dabquero710

210 b1 stainless togashi

Well I had to do it after months of debating , i finally pulled the trigger on this beauty…. Using it at work and it’s just perfect man, so happy


----------



## tostadas

Wakui 210mm migaki. So excited, I've been waiting so long for this to come back in stock!


----------



## Brian Weekley

A short while ago I was fortunate to be online when @julestools posted this Isasmedjan Damascus Gyuto on BST. I wasted no time in pushing the “Buy It Now” button. It’s an exquisite example of exactly the type of knife I wish to own. It offers a 2C63 core with a wrought iron and a 15n20 Damascus cladding. It has a blade length of 241mm and a depth at the heel of 52mm. It is a perfect example of maker Jonas Johnson and offers a top quality handle of ringed gidgee, moose antler and mammoth tusk. It weighs in at 239gms.

Here’s a few pics …


































I waited for the right meal to welcome this wonderful knife to the family. That was lamb sirloins done for 21/2hrs in my Anova Precision Oven at 150F to a target temperature of 140F sous vide style at 100% steam. I finished the lamb at 400F for 10 minutes, no steam to arrive at a perfect serving temperature (for me) of 145F.

A final couple of pics …











An exquisite main carved with a perfect knife.


----------



## tcmx3

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 159424
> 
> 
> A short while ago I was fortunate to be online when @julestools posted this Isasmedjan Damascus Gyuto on BST. I wasted no time in pushing the “Buy It Now” button. It’s an exquisite example of exactly the type of knife I wish to own. It offers a 2C63 core with a wrought iron and a 15n20 Damascus cladding. It has a blade length of 241mm and a depth at the heel of 52mm. It is a perfect example of maker Jonas Johnson and offers a top quality handle of ringed gidgee, moose antler and mammoth tusk. It weighs in at 239gms.
> 
> Here’s a few pics …
> 
> View attachment 159425
> 
> 
> View attachment 159426
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159428
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159429
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159430
> 
> 
> View attachment 159432
> 
> 
> I waited for the right meal to welcome this wonderful knife to the family. That was lamb sirloins done for 21/2hrs in my Anova Precision Oven at 150F to a target temperature of 140F sous vide style at 100% steam. I finished the lamb at 400F for 10 minutes, no steam to arrive at a perfect serving temperature (for me) of 145F.
> 
> A final couple of pics …
> 
> View attachment 159434
> 
> 
> View attachment 159433
> 
> 
> An exquisite main carved with a perfect knife.



I missed that knife twice and if you thought I was sad when I missed that suminigashi ohira let me tell you I slammed half a fifth of vodka after missing this one.


----------



## crocca86

Black lotus gyuto in the making
230x59

Distal taper
Handle 6.6mm
Mid 2.85mm
Tip 1mm








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## hendrix

One of the best choil shots I’ve seen here



sansho said:


> […]
> choil shot:
> 
> View attachment 159225
> 
> […]


----------



## sansho

hendrix said:


> One of the best choil shots I’ve seen here



thanks. the 'secret' is manual focus which makes it trivial.

i used open camera. it actually has a manual focus slider.
i don't like it for general purpose photography, but it's a godsend for certain 'technical' applications where you want to basically use your phone as a manual camera.


----------



## Eloh

350x40 Suji by Merion Forge. 1.2562 Core with 1.2842/wrought dammy cladding


----------



## marc4pt0

Searched for this one for a little while. Marko tsourkan 250 stainless clad spicy white core (from Devin Thomas), wearing a western hybrid style handle with copper mokume ferrule. Such a stunner. The first thing I did moments after it was delivered was give it a fresh edge, and then gave it a quick etch followed by a light polish. Liking the contrast now between core and cladding.
Currently, according to Marko, there were only 2 knives he’s made to date with this style handle. Both of which now reside here. I must say this handle style feels just as good in hand as it looks.


----------



## Brian Weekley

marc4pt0 said:


> Searched for this one for a little while. Marko tsourkan 250 stainless clad spicy white core (from Devin Thomas), wearing a western hybrid style handle with copper mokume ferrule. Such a stunner. The first thing I did moments after it was delivered was give it a fresh edge, and then gave it a quick etch followed by a light polish. Liking the contrast now between core and cladding.
> Currently, according to Marko, there were only 2 knives he’s made to date with this style handle. Both of which now reside here. I must say this handle style feels just as good in hand as it looks.
> 
> View attachment 159467
> View attachment 159468
> View attachment 159469
> View attachment 159470



My goodness Marc … those are two absolutely gorgeous pieces. Truly worthy of a $50,000 functional wall art!


----------



## daddy yo yo

I have my personal difficulties with this maker. But I do admit that especially the recent addition is quite stunning.


----------



## daniel_il

Fujiyama 240 extra thick


----------



## Knivperson

@Brian Weekley that dama is really tasteful. Unlike a lot of it.


----------



## copacetic

A cross-genre mash-up of two recent acquisitions..















Matsubara Aogami #2 Tsuchime 240 Gyuto, Rosewood/black pakka handle - it's tall, it's slim, with a nonchalant wabi-sabi swagger. Loves to rock chop and slay cabbages. Surprisingly wieldy despite the size. I think it's a keeper.

Many thanks to @nyc for a smooth sale via BST!

I know there'll be some fountain pen geeks out there, so that's my recently arrived FC Model 46 with a custom Yukio Nagahara cursive italic grind on the nib. For the _real _geeks, it's Midori MD paper and Diamine Sapphire ink.


----------



## Bico Doce

copacetic said:


> that's my recently arrived FC Model 46 with a custom Yukio Nagahara cursive italic grind on the nib.


Beautiful knife and pen but I have to say the penmanship is the most impressive thing in that photo. You don’t really see that anymore. Well done!


----------



## copacetic

Bico Doce said:


> Beautiful knife and pen but I have to say the penmanship is the most impressive thing in that photo. You don’t really see that anymore. Well done!



Many thanks for your encouragement - I had appalling handwriting for years, poor enough to be mistaken for a Doctor - the first lockdown gave me the opportunity to do something about it, although I have an awful long way to go. It's akin to sharpening - practice practice practice, with a dash of mindfulness thrown into the mix. And of course the fp rabbithole is as yawning a chasm as the knife one!


----------



## esoo

Finally a week late FedEx delivered - Myojin SG2 240. 





Heavier than I expected but pretty much finished like a FM. Only stainless gyuto I own so this should fit in nicely.


----------



## superworrier

esoo said:


> Finally a week late FedEx delivered - Myojin SG2 240.
> View attachment 159501
> 
> 
> Heavier than I expected but pretty much finished like a FM. Only stainless gyuto I own so this should fit in nicely.



The wenge handle weighs like 60g


----------



## daddy yo yo

esoo said:


> Finally a week late FedEx delivered - Myojin SG2 240.
> View attachment 159501
> 
> 
> Heavier than I expected but pretty much finished like a FM. Only stainless gyuto I own so this should fit in nicely.


So… how much does it weigh?


----------



## zizirex

Nothing to fancy, but i just love 180mm Petty.

thanks Esoo


----------



## esoo

superworrier said:


> The wenge handle weighs like 60g



Not really enamored with the wenge. If I ever get motivated, I will change it out.



daddy yo yo said:


> So… how much does it weigh?



197g, 234x50mm. For personal preference, I'd probably like the low 180s - which would work well as it slightly heavy to handle side for my preference right now.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I recently had an opportunity to acquire a threesome of knives from Halcyon Forge. First up on New Knives (to me) is a stainless clad Gyuto featuring an Aogami super core. It has an edge length of 240mm, a depth at the heel of 54mm and weighs in at 230gms. It is a very attractive knife to my eyes and features a wa handle made from Ironwood Burl, African Blackwood and Blue Mammoth Tooth. Here’s a few pics …


























Great looks aside it was time to put the blade to work prepping my favourite version of scalloped potatoes. Don’t count calories with this dish as it features butter, whipping cream, copious amounts of shredded old cheddar and habanero cheddar cheese, topped with New York Cheddar Cheese Potato Chips. Oh yes … it has a couple of potatoes in it too. A few more pics …





















The knife is a delight to use. Well balanced for me in a pinch grip and blisteringly sharp. Definitely not a laser, but not a kitchen workhorse either. A perfect balance between the two for me. Check out the Naughty Schoolboy thread to see how it performed in the great potato slap down.


----------



## nyc

Thanks so much @copacetic ! Happy to hear you like it. It was a tough one to let go of.



copacetic said:


> A cross-genre mash-up of two recent acquisitions..
> 
> View attachment 159493
> View attachment 159494
> View attachment 159495
> View attachment 159496
> 
> 
> Matsubara Aogami #2 Tsuchime 240 Gyuto, Rosewood/black pakka handle - it's tall, it's slim, with a nonchalant wabi-sabi swagger. Loves to rock chop and slay cabbages. Surprisingly wieldy despite the size. I think it's a keeper.
> 
> Many thanks to @nyc for a smooth sale via BST!
> 
> I know there'll be some fountain pen geeks out there, so that's my recently arrived FC Model 46 with a custom Yukio Nagahara cursive italic grind on the nib. For the _real _geeks, it's Midori MD paper and Diamine Sapphire ink.


----------



## marc4pt0

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 159584
> 
> 
> I recently had an opportunity to acquire a threesome of knives from Halcyon Forge. First up on New Knives (to me) is a stainless clad Gyuto featuring an Aogami super core. It has an edge length of 240mm, a depth at the heel of 54mm and weighs in at 230gms. It is a very attractive knife to my eyes and features a wa handle made from Ironwood Burl, African Blackwood and Blue Mammoth Tooth. Here’s a few pics …
> 
> View attachment 159590
> 
> 
> View attachment 159589
> 
> 
> View attachment 159591
> 
> 
> View attachment 159593
> 
> 
> View attachment 159595
> 
> 
> Great looks aside it was time to put the blade to work prepping my favourite version of scalloped potatoes. Don’t count calories with this dish as it features butter, whipping cream, copious amounts of shredded old cheddar and habanero cheddar cheese, topped with New York Cheddar Cheese Potato Chips. Oh yes … it has a couple of potatoes in it too. A few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 159596
> 
> 
> View attachment 159598
> 
> 
> View attachment 159599
> 
> 
> View attachment 159597
> 
> 
> The knife is a delight to use. Well balanced for me in a pinch grip and blisteringly sharp. Definitely not a laser, but not a kitchen workhorse either. A perfect balance between the two for me. Check out the Naughty Schoolboy thread to see how it performed in the great potato slap down.




What‘s more alluring, the potato dish for the HF? 
Joe‘s work always impresses for sure. That man just flatulates talent


----------



## RockyBasel

marc4pt0 said:


> What‘s more alluring, the potato dish for the HF?
> Joe‘s work always impresses for sure. That man just flatulates talent


Spot on - he makes beautiful functional
Art


----------



## new2brew

Knivperson said:


> Honyaki gyuto s-grind from @RDalman, bought it from the kind @nakiriknaifuwaifu. Just put an edge on it. Screaming sharp. Now I have an appointment with Knivfluencer to see how to etchView attachment 159143
> View attachment 159144
> View attachment 159145
> View attachment 159146
> View attachment 159147
> View attachment 159148
> this one to see if it reveals any banding in the mirror polish. Tomorrow a ceremonial steak to get some ground patina.


that handle is beautiful, did Nakiriknaifuwaifu make it or just install it. Brass with koa? I don’t like alot of bling, but that is really nice.


----------



## sansho

cantdecidewhichone said:


> Made by Karys 160mm Nakiri in 125sc. I wanted the hammered marks to look like comets flying into a galaxy (handle) with a special maker's mark colored in gold as the bright star. I think he nailed it.
> 
> View attachment 158986
> View attachment 158989



i usually don't like this kind of handle, but it's a really good example of it. and it really works overall with the knife. amazing.


----------



## moderncooking

Mlan said:


> Radiona Breg honyaki recently came in from @moderncooking . I was very intrigued that it was done using 1.2562 German high tungsten steel. Tomislav really does some amazing and very unique work. The handle is thicker than usual, but since it is a semi-integral design it makes it extremely comfortable. The extra weight on the rear also pulls the center of gravity back just behind the makers mark right in front of the choil making it feel very nimble. The knife came very sharp and 1.2562 holds an edge for a very long time so I have yet to sharpen it, but I really like the feel of the steel on the board. The grind is also very thin behind the edge making for a very enjoyable cutting experience.



Nice! I really liked that knife. I was discussing the whole Honyaki process with Jonas isasmedjan Johnsson the other day and he was telling me that these high tungsten steels are not possible to clay quench as they harden too quickly for the clay to have an impact, which explains the relatively flat hamon. I really like the innovative idea of polishing and revealing the hamon on a variably hardened blade like that though. In fact that is something I truly appreciate about Tomislav as a blade smith, he is determined to try new things and be unique and creative with his designs.

I am glad you are enjoying


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

KONOSUKE SANJO SKD KUROUCHI NASHIJI PETTY 180mm

got this on the recent Tosho Boxing day sales
shipping to Australia was basically the discount

a great little knife for the smaller jobs (and another Yoshi for the rack)
good spine thickness out of the handle and strong distal taper for such a small knife


----------



## Bico Doce

esoo said:


> 197g, 234x50mm. For personal preference, I'd probably like the low 180s - which would work well as it slightly heavy to handle side for my preference right now.


I swapped out the handle for a zebra wood handle and now it weighs just under 180 grams (identical to my Kono Tetsujin 240). I think a few of us who bought this knife are ditching the wenge handle


----------



## esoo

Bico Doce said:


> I swapped out the handle for a zebra wood handle and now it weighs just under 180 grams (identical to my Kono Tetsujin 240). I think a few of us who bought this knife are ditching the wenge handle



I've been tempted to cut the end off the handle until I get the balance to where I want it.


----------



## Knivperson

new2brew said:


> that handle is beautiful, did Nakiriknaifuwaifu make it or just install it. Brass with koa? I don’t like alot of bling, but that is really nice.


It's desert ironwood and nickel-silver. Same guy who polished it made it. What was his name @nakiriknaifuwaifu? Besides that, amazing food release. Diced som root vegetables today, nothing sticked.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Knivperson said:


> It's desert ironwood and nickel-silver. Same guy who polished it made it. What was his name @nakiriknaifuwaifu? Besides that, amazing food release. Diced som root vegetables today, nothing sticked.


@Illyria
I can't recommend him enough, the guy is a gem


----------



## new2brew

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> @Illyria
> I can't recommend him enough, the guy is a gem


Nice work on that handle


----------



## Greasylake

Continuing with my trend of purchasing midly unreasonable knives that I will only use a few times a year, here is my Kurotori Hamono 300mm Katsuo-bocho in ginsan


----------



## binsed

Watanabe 240 mm direct from Shinichi. 245x55mm. Weighing in at 220g!
Anyone get their handles...aged? It's quite dark. I thought the basic handle option was ho wood, but it doesn't look like it.


----------



## new2brew

binsed said:


> Watanabe 240 mm direct from Shinichi. 245x55mm. Weighing in at 220g!
> Anyone get their handles...aged? It's quite dark. I thought the basic handle option was ho wood, but it doesn't look like it.
> 
> View attachment 159949
> View attachment 159950


I can’t say mine were aged, but if all my ho wood handles sin’s are the darkest. I oil mine with mineral oil and bees wax, but I do that with all my handles. His are the darkest, but I also like his the best.


----------



## tostadas

Custom Y. Tanaka Cleaver in Blue #1, iron clad


----------



## jedy617

Technically it's new handle day...but felt like replacing the dark ebony handle on the vintage carbon. This is from kitchintools and is bubinga burl...never heard of bubinga having burl before and very glad I grabbed it!


----------



## new2brew

jedy617 said:


> Technically it's new handle day...but felt like replacing the dark ebony handle on the vintage carbon. This is from kitchintools and is bubinga burl...never heard of bubinga having burl before and very glad I grabbed it!
> View attachment 160046
> View attachment 160047
> 
> View attachment 160048
> [/no QUOTE]
> I never heard of bubinga burl either but that sure is nice figuring


----------



## jedy617

Yes indeed, great wavy pattern


----------



## Delat

Putting the Kamon massdrop to work today for the first time.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Great pic!


----------



## xsmx13

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> @Illyria
> I can't recommend him enough, the guy is a gem


Agreed, I picked up a petty and gyuto from him as a gifts for a family member. The ironwood handles were beautiful.


----------



## Patinated

esoo said:


> View attachment 150153


Whos the maker?


----------



## jedy617

Patinated said:


> Whos the maker?











Маркин Андрей (@matk38) • Instagram photos and videos


1,588 Followers, 889 Following, 415 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Маркин Андрей (@matk38)




www.instagram.com


----------



## esoo

Patinated said:


> Whos the maker?



Andrei Markin.


----------



## Patinated

Thanks @esoo and @jedy617 !


----------



## Brian Weekley

To be completely honest I bought this knife because I liked the handle. The blade and overall knife is nice too but the handle was the hook for me. It’s a Shiro Kamo Gyuto 210mm x 52mm SG2/R2 Damascus steel blade. The handle is a lovely custom yellow cedar from Suji. it weighs in at a lightweight 164gms. A few more pics …


























The only use I’ve managed to put it to was to slice a bit of cold leftover lamb sirloin for a meal. It arrived nice and sharp so that was no problem. The left over meal was great though. A couple more pics …
















A recent thread suggests that this blade doesn’t do so well in the stiction department. It’s scheduled for an entry in the Naughty Schoolboy Great Potato Slap Down later today. Stay tuned and checkout the Naughty Schoolboy thread for results.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 160105
> 
> 
> To be completely honest I bought this knife because I liked the handle. The blade and overall knife is nice too but the handle was the hook for me. It’s a Shiro Kamo Gyuto 210mm x 52mm SG2/R2 Damascus steel blade. The handle is a lovely custom yellow cedar from Suji. it weighs in at a lightweight 164gms. A few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 160106
> 
> 
> View attachment 160107
> 
> 
> View attachment 160108
> 
> 
> View attachment 160109
> 
> 
> View attachment 160111
> 
> 
> The only use I’ve managed to put it to was to slice a bit of cold leftover lamb sirloin for a meal. It arrived nice and sharp so that was no problem. The left over meal was great though. A couple more pics …
> 
> View attachment 160113
> 
> 
> View attachment 160112
> 
> 
> View attachment 160114
> 
> 
> A recent thread suggests that this blade doesn’t do so well in the stiction department. It’s scheduled for an entry in the Naughty Schoolboy Great Potato Slap Down later today. Stay tuned and checkout the Naughty Schoolboy thread for results.


I thought you wanted to reduce the size of your collection!?


----------



## Brian Weekley

daddy yo yo said:


> I thought you wanted to reduce the size of your collection!?



Not so much reducing the collection as much as not letting it grow like topsy. To do that I sold 25 of my A+ knives and have another 25 ready to go. That way I could justify (and fund) the purchase of knives that I was interested in having a look at. The Shiro Kamo is one of those knives. There are others as well. Some are unicorns that I will keep, some may end up being passed on. Either way the size of the whole collection won’t grow.


----------



## preizzo

Brian Weekley said:


> Not so much reducing the collection as much as not letting it grow like topsy. To do that I sold 25 of my A+ knives and have another 25 ready to go. That way I could justify (and fund) the purchase of knives that I was interested in having a look at. The Shiro Kamo is one of those knives. There are others as well. Some are unicorns that I will keep, some may end up being passed on. Either way the size of the whole collection won’t grow.


----------



## Delat

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 160105
> 
> 
> To be completely honest I bought this knife because I liked the handle. The blade and overall knife is nice too but the handle was the hook for me. It’s a Shiro Kamo Gyuto 210mm x 52mm SG2/R2 Damascus steel blade. The handle is a lovely custom yellow cedar from Suji. it weighs in at a lightweight 164gms. A few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 160106
> 
> 
> View attachment 160107
> 
> 
> View attachment 160108
> 
> 
> View attachment 160109
> 
> 
> View attachment 160111
> 
> 
> The only use I’ve managed to put it to was to slice a bit of cold leftover lamb sirloin for a meal. It arrived nice and sharp so that was no problem. The left over meal was great though. A couple more pics …
> 
> View attachment 160113
> 
> 
> View attachment 160112
> 
> 
> View attachment 160114
> 
> 
> A recent thread suggests that this blade doesn’t do so well in the stiction department. It’s scheduled for an entry in the Naughty Schoolboy Great Potato Slap Down later today. Stay tuned and checkout the Naughty Schoolboy thread for results.



Wow, love that handle! I wonder if Shiro Kamo is making his blades thinner these days? My 210 weighs in around 190g.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Brian Weekley said:


> Not so much reducing the collection as much as not letting it grow like topsy. To do that I sold 25 of my A+ knives and have another 25 ready to go. That way I could justify (and fund) the purchase of knives that I was interested in having a look at. The Shiro Kamo is one of those knives. There are others as well. Some are unicorns that I will keep, some may end up being passed on. Either way the size of the whole collection won’t grow.


My original comment was meant as a joke only… You didn’t have to explain or justify anything. You’re among friends here. Many of us share the same weakness… At least I do!


----------



## Brian Weekley

No worries brother … I didn’t take it the wrong way at all. Some explanation was fair because I disappeared for a while from BST and New Knives while I was making the first round of my adjustments. I’ve had quite a few new knives coming in lately with the result that I have had a bigger than normal presence on New Knives. I actually have four new knives due in today. It’s been a wonderful experience changing over my collection a bit. I have noticed that makers that I like have been “evolving” their style and production. Look at Ben Kamon, for example. The recent evolution in his work has been mind boggling. Newcomers like Birgersson, Spare and others. It’s nice to be able to keep up with them without blowing my collection through the roof. One this is for certain, though, and that for every dollar of knives I sell, a dollar fifty worth of knives gets added.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Got a modern Sabatier hrt. 50's. 10" . All my knives are thin behind the edge, wanted a beater knife for harder things like removing avocado seeds. It's carbon steel, like my Kau Kong chopper cleaver hrt50's cut through chicken bones at work edge can always be made sharp again. Handle is olive wood. One of pins had hairline space filled it with epoxy. Then put three coats pure tung oil & clear bullseye shellac 50/50 mix Buffed it. Helps water resistance easy to clean.


----------



## tag98

I know theres alot of back and forth on these knives but i managed to get this 240 denka thinned by knifewear with saya and a carry case for one hell of a deal off facebook!


----------



## Jville

tostadas said:


> Custom Y. Tanaka Cleaver in Blue #1, iron clad


Tell me more about this custom Tanaka cleaver.


----------



## tostadas

Jville said:


> Tell me more about this custom Tanaka cleaver.


I haven't received it yet but here's the specs:

Blue 1, iron clad
215 x 93mm, 420g
Spine 2.9mm tapering to 1.8mm

I requested just a basic migaki finish so I can polish it up myself.


----------



## Jville

tostadas said:


> I haven't received it yet but here's the specs:
> 
> Blue 1, iron clad
> 215 x 93mm, 420g
> Spine 2.9mm tapering to 1.8mm
> 
> I requested just a basic migaki finish so I can polish it up myself.


Where did you get it from? Specs and everything look nice. I got one of the blue 1 from migoto, quite nice.


----------



## tostadas

Jville said:


> Where did you get it from? Specs and everything look nice. I got one of the blue 1 from migoto, quite nice.


Sent u a pm


----------



## Jville

accident


----------



## outofgamut

copacetic said:


> A cross-genre mash-up of two recent acquisitions..
> 
> I know there'll be some fountain pen geeks out there, so that's my recently arrived FC Model 46 with a custom Yukio Nagahara cursive italic grind on the nib. For the _real _geeks, it's Midori MD paper and Diamine Sapphire ink.



As a fellow dual knife/fountain pen geek I approve of this comment. Could also add photography, I'm sure there's a not insignificant group of us out there.


----------



## Pie

Too excited to take a proper picture, but Konosuke MM 270 courtesy of @esoo. Haven’t been stunned by performance like this since the very beginning. Can’t believe it took me this long to try a konosuke. The grind and attention to detail is by far the best I’ve had.


----------



## Krouton

Yoshikane SKD 240mm from KnS


----------



## cooktocut

United with it’s brethren at last. Now it’s just waiting for it’s patina










Thanks @nakiriknaifuwaifu, and of course, @KAMON Knives, for helping me yearn that much more to get in front of my cutting board every day


----------



## evilla01

cooktocut said:


> United with it’s brethren at last. Now it’s just waiting for it’s patina
> 
> View attachment 160358
> View attachment 160359
> 
> 
> Thanks @nakiriknaifuwaifu, and of course, @KAMON Knives, for helping me yearn that much more to get in front of my cutting board every day


That Cleaver is nice!


----------



## Logan A.

This thing just walked into my home and told me that everything else I own is terrible at cutting.







Tetsujin metal flow 240mm Gyuto


----------



## Patinated

Posted more photos here:





Shigefusa 165mm Santoku - Kurouchi


Hello Everyone, I find this forum super helpful when I am deciding on a new knife. So I thought I should also contribute. One thing that helps me big time is good pictures. So here are some pictures of my new Shigefusa. The below pic isn't a choil shot. This is actually the tip from the...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Pie

Logan A. said:


> This thing just walked into my home and told me that everything else I own is terrible at cutting.
> View attachment 160373
> View attachment 160374
> 
> Tetsujin metal flow 240mm Gyuto


Apparently that makes 2 of us. Damn konosuke, leave some cutting for the other guys


----------



## Migraine

cooktocut said:


> United with it’s brethren at last. Now it’s just waiting for it’s patina
> 
> View attachment 160358
> View attachment 160359
> 
> 
> Thanks @nakiriknaifuwaifu, and of course, @KAMON Knives, for helping me yearn that much more to get in front of my cutting board every day



I am insanely jealous of that slicer.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

cooktocut said:


> United with it’s brethren at last. Now it’s just waiting for it’s patina
> 
> View attachment 160358
> View attachment 160359
> 
> 
> Thanks @nakiriknaifuwaifu, and of course, @KAMON Knives, for helping me yearn that much more to get in front of my cutting board every day



You have good taste in knives


----------



## zizirex

Another small knife. Love the upgrade for my current paring knife.

it’s just hard to beat the value of this knife.


----------



## gaijin

I got myself an old yanagiba from a local auction site. 220 mm from heel to tip, claimed to be carbon steel and from the 1940:ies or 50:ies. Sharp out of the box according to paper tests, but I guess sashimi will be on the menu soon.























Small kanji on the backside which I didn't quite catch with my phone.


----------



## PeterL

I have had a few come in over the last couple months that I haven't had the chance to post. The first was a 240mm Toyama. I asked Maksim if I could have the heavier ones he had in stock and I am very happy with its performance. Smooth cutting feel but still releases very well. Surprisingly well in fact, gave me one of those moments where you chuckle to yourself while using it when I was chopping up some potatoes. Handle is burnt ho wood with buffalo horn. Feels very nice and grippy in hand. My first burnt wood handle and I like it a lot.

Length: 242mm
Height at heel: 55mm
Weight: 220g
Spine thickness at heel: ≈4mm


----------



## daddy yo yo

PeterL said:


> I have had a few come in over the last couple months that I haven't had the chance to post. The first was a 240mm Toyama. I asked Maksim if I could have the heavier ones he had in stock and I am very happy with its performance. Smooth cutting feel but still releases very well. Surprisingly well in fact, gave me one of those moments where you chuckle to yourself while using it when I was chopping up some potatoes. Handle is burnt ho wood with buffalo horn. Feels very nice and grippy in hand. My first burnt wood handle and I like it a lot.
> 
> Length: 242mm
> Height at heel: 55mm
> Weight: 220g
> Spine thickness at heel: ≈4mm
> 
> View attachment 160463
> View attachment 160464
> View attachment 160465
> View attachment 160466
> View attachment 160467


Did you burn the ho-wood yourself?


----------



## PeterL

daddy yo yo said:


> Did you burn the ho-wood yourself?



No actually, came burnt stock from Maksim. Don’t have the materials to be doing that myself. I think he shifted to doing burnt ho wood handles for a bit.


----------



## daddy yo yo

PeterL said:


> No actually, came burnt stock from Maksim. Don’t have the materials to be doing that myself. I think he shifted to doing burnt ho wood handles for a bit.


Rumors are that he didn’t burn the wood but the wood turned so dark because he is a smoker…


----------



## ethompson

When I got my Kaeru honyaki in the mail, my wife was so worked up over the potent cigarette smell (she thought the appliance repair guy had smoked in our apartment - it was that bad) that she forgot to be irritated that I bought another new knife and ask how much it cost


----------



## BillHanna

ethompson said:


> When I got my Kaeru honyaki in the mail, my wife was so worked up over the potent cigarette smell (she thought the appliance repair guy had smoked in our apartment - it was that bad) that she forgot to be irritated that I bought another new knife and ask how much it cost


Make sure to send a thank you card.


----------



## heldentenor

Joining @copacetic in using a new knife acquisition as an excuse to bring out a nib:


----------



## Jville

ethompson said:


> When I got my Kaeru honyaki in the mail, my wife was so worked up over the potent cigarette smell (she thought the appliance repair guy had smoked in our apartment - it was that bad) that she forgot to be irritated that I bought another new knife and ask how much it cost


Genius, you may have cracked the code. Now when you get new knives just plant a cigarette somewhere and cone up with a creative story or just get all knives from maxim


----------



## ChrisCrat

First workout for my Sakai T Deba and Kagekiyo petty; 6 trout.
I did get a small chip on the deba that I'll need to work on though.


----------



## tostadas

Jville said:


> Genius, you may have cracked the code. Now when you get new knives just plant a cigarette somewhere and cone up with a creative story or just get all knives from maxim


Got it. Take up smoking and hire repair guys to come over on delivery days


----------



## hendrix

Nice rainbow! Just curious - what did you decide to do with the fillets?



ChrisCrat said:


> First workout for my Sakai T Deba and Kagekiyo petty; 6 trout.
> I did get a small chip on the deba that I'll need to work on though.


----------



## Bear

ChrisCrat said:


> First workout for my Sakai T Deba and Kagekiyo petty; 6 trout.
> I did get a small chip on the deba that I'll need to work on though.



Beauty, the knives are nice too.


----------



## ChrisCrat

hendrix said:


> Nice rainbow! Just curious - what did you decide to do with the fillets?



Thanks!
Brined and cold smoked 4 fillets.
2 are going on a cedar plank over fire tonight. The rest were vacuum sealed and frozen.


----------



## madmotts

Kisuke Manaka b1 ku 240. Pretty knife that doesn’t quite show in the pict. 

Oversized at 235.5g, 56.8mm around 245mm


----------



## PeterL

Dalman 270mm Stainless Suji

Length: 271mm
Height: 43mm
Weight: 186g


----------



## Brian Weekley

Oh my … now that is sweeeeeeet!


----------



## drsmp

KKF Kamon 265 after a couple meal preps


----------



## WiriWiri

PeterL said:


> Dalman 270mm Stainless Suji
> 
> Length: 271mm
> Height: 43mm
> Weight: 186g
> 
> View attachment 160866
> View attachment 160867
> View attachment 160869
> View attachment 160870
> View attachment 160868






Brian Weekley said:


> Oh my … now that is sweeeeeeet!



Isn’t it just? I am impressed by the glorious overkill of putting an s-grind on a suji, a willowy type of blade already well suited to reducing sticktion. Envious - and could certainly be a heavyweight contender in your sticky potato tests

I must also concede that it appears that I did PeterL a little bit of a disservice on this thread earlier, engaging in somewhat tired (2 by 2 and ark type) japes about his tendency to pick up a pair of blades from makers he liked in quick succession, saving TF’s for us from the great flood. In fact I make this 3 Dalmans now, so perhaps I underestimated this fine fellow Londoner. He is actually more ambitious than Noah it seems, and I doff my hat at his old-testament exceeding knife collecting skills. Good work fella.


----------



## gaijin

OK... fell back into buying knives again.. a couple of deals from the forums that haven't arrived yet.. but a parcel came from JNS today: 














Y. Tanaka 210mm Blue Damascus Gyuto... and Munetoshi mini gyuto, I mean 165mm petty.


----------



## RockyBasel

gaijin said:


> OK... fell back into buying knives again.. a couple of deals from the forums that haven't arrived yet.. but a parcel came from JNS today:
> 
> View attachment 161059
> 
> View attachment 161056
> 
> View attachment 161057
> 
> 
> Y. Tanaka 210mm Blue Damascus Gyuto... and Munetoshi mini gyuto, I mean 165mm petty.


Just when you thought you were out


----------



## daddy yo yo

RockyBasel said:


> Just when you thought you were out


There is no „out“, one cannot exit this rabbit hole… never… ever…


----------



## DitmasPork

Just in—210 Shigeki Tanaka from Sugi Cutlery, handle by Joe. Won this from his raffle—re-gifted to my wife for her first ‘wa knife.’ Functional, pretty, perfect ‘wife knife’ IMO.


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> Just in—210 Shigeki Tanaka from Sugi Cutlery, handle by Joe. Won this from his raffle—re-gifted to my wife for her first ‘wa knife.’ Functional, pretty, perfect ‘wife knife’ IMO.
> View attachment 161103
> 
> View attachment 161104
> 
> View attachment 161105
> 
> View attachment 161106


Stunnning!!! What kind of handle is that. Wish joe would make me such a handle


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> Stunnning!!! What kind of handle is that. Wish joe would make me such a handle


 Dunno handle materials? I’m sure Joe would be happy to make a similar one for you. Gotta give wife a knife tutorial—she loves keeping knives in the bottom of the sink submerged beneath soapy water; or drying tip down in the metal cutlery container.


----------



## mozg31337

Ladies and Gents, say hello to my new knife Takeda AS Gyuto Small. I've been waiting a long time for this beauty and finally it is here with me. Slices like a dream and the food release is awesome! I am not the first to say and likely not the last one, the knife is surprisingly thin! The sharpness out of the box is superb and solidly one of the sharpest Ive seen. after a first test run on some veggies, I gave it a few dozen of laps on a strop and the knife was easily passing the hanging hair test cut. Amazing! Many happy days ahead!


----------



## tostadas

mozg31337 said:


> Ladies and Gents, say hello to my new knife Takeda AS Gyuto Small. I've been waiting a long time for this beauty and finally it is here with me. Slices like a dream and the food release is awesome! I am not the first to say and likely not the last one, the knife is surprisingly thin! The sharpness out of the box is superb and solidly one of the sharpest Ive seen. after a first test run on some veggies, I gave it a few dozen of laps on a strop and the knife was easily passing the hanging hair test cut. Amazing! Many happy days ahead!


How tall is the one you got?


----------



## mozg31337

binsed said:


> Watanabe 240 mm direct from Shinichi. 245x55mm. Weighing in at 220g!
> Anyone get their handles...aged? It's quite dark. I thought the basic handle option was ho wood, but it doesn't look like it.
> 
> View attachment 159949
> View attachment 159950


Oh, man! The Watanabe's are amazingly good! Enjoy it buddy! They are amazing cutters, but could be a little chippy to begin with. Perhaps a small microbevel might help. I've got a few knives from him and should have put a microbevel on them from the start. Now they are waiting to be sharpened and micro chips removed. The steel and the geometry is just crazy!


----------



## mozg31337

tostadas said:


> How tall is the one you got?


Will give the dimensions tomorrow. But it's rather tall for a 210mm Gyuto.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Love the edge pic … very cool. Enjoy! Mine are cutting fiends.


----------



## mozg31337

tostadas said:


> How tall is the one you got?


So, the dimension of my Takeda AS Gyuto Small is: 225mm x 66mm. The depth of the blade is just under 2mm at the handle.


----------



## gaijin

RockyBasel said:


> Just when you thought you were out





daddy yo yo said:


> There is no „out“, one cannot exit this rabbit hole… never… ever…



Well... today, the first forum find appeared in my mail. A couple of TFTFTFs purchased from @Bart.s. Nice guy, cool seller. 






Now I'll finally get the chance to join the Wabi-Sabi discussion with a clear opinion for or against and never ever backing down from my opinion. 

There might be one more forum find on it's way to me. I'm sure glad I choose only (mainly?) look within the customs wall of EU.


----------



## jonnachang

Just arrived today a 240 mm gyuto in 26c3 spicy steel damascus with brass and masur birch handle by Fredrik Spåre in Sweden . Outstanding!


----------



## Dan E

I usually don’t post much here but today is a very special day for me and I wanted to show my latest knife achievement and share if with you.

I got a custom halcyon which was kind of a crazy and lengthy project, which succeeded through multiple iterations and alterations and ended up at this:



Now, as crazy as this looks, I received the knife today and wanted to praise Joe beyond the moon for the job he did with this knife. He mentioned to me that it was a pain to polish the blade but through videos and pictures it was not clear to me why exactly. When I unpacked the knife I found the following — please excuse the bad light exposure at it is late at light


































The entire stainless clad was polished to the migration layer in a way that exposes incredibly strong banding, which is very vividly visible. This was not even close to obvious to me from Joe’s modest reports on progress. The clad assumes a multi-coloured signature which shines and interacts with the light like nothing I’ve used so far.

No impressions yet on the board but this knife is beyond special, even after having tired a huge variety of makers and blades.


----------



## Delat

[


Dan E said:


> I usually don’t post much here but today is a very special day for me and I wanted to show my latest knife achievement and share if with you.
> 
> I got a custom halcyon which was kind of a crazy and lengthy project, which succeeded through multiple iterations and alterations and ended up at this:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as crazy as this looks, I received the knife today and wanted to praise Joe beyond the moon for the job he did with this knife. He mentioned to me that it was a pain to polish the blade but through videos and pictures it was not clear to me why exactly. When I unpacked the knife I found the following — please excuse the bad light exposure at it is late at light
> 
> View attachment 161230
> View attachment 161231
> View attachment 161232
> View attachment 161233
> View attachment 161234
> View attachment 161235
> View attachment 161236
> View attachment 161237
> View attachment 161238
> View attachment 161239
> 
> 
> 
> The entire stainless clad was polished to the migration layer in a way that exposes incredibly strong banding, which is very vividly visible. This was not even close to obvious to me from Joe’s modest reports on progress. The clad assumes a multi-coloured signature which shines and interacts with the light like nothing I’ve used so far.
> 
> No impressions yet on the board but this knife is beyond special, even after having tired a huge variety of makers and blades.




I remember seeing that on his IG and thinking “OMG which lucky [email protected] is getting that!?!?”

Congrats man, it looks freaking awesome!


----------



## friz

Dan E said:


> I usually don’t post much here but today is a very special day for me and I wanted to show my latest knife achievement and share if with you.
> 
> I got a custom halcyon which was kind of a crazy and lengthy project, which succeeded through multiple iterations and alterations and ended up at this:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as crazy as this looks, I received the knife today and wanted to praise Joe beyond the moon for the job he did with this knife. He mentioned to me that it was a pain to polish the blade but through videos and pictures it was not clear to me why exactly. When I unpacked the knife I found the following — please excuse the bad light exposure at it is late at light
> 
> View attachment 161230
> View attachment 161231
> View attachment 161232
> View attachment 161233
> View attachment 161234
> View attachment 161235
> View attachment 161236
> View attachment 161237
> View attachment 161238
> View attachment 161239
> 
> 
> 
> The entire stainless clad was polished to the migration layer in a way that exposes incredibly strong banding, which is very vividly visible. This was not even close to obvious to me from Joe’s modest reports on progress. The clad assumes a multi-coloured signature which shines and interacts with the light like nothing I’ve used so far.
> 
> No impressions yet on the board but this knife is beyond special, even after having tired a huge variety of makers and blades.



Great! 

Do you think there is a lot of polishing involved, or is mainly etching?


----------



## Dan E

thanks! Will test it on the board later this week.

I definitely think etching revealed lots of the banding as stainless (in particular 400 series stainless) usually has strong banding always. Yet, i also know that Joe polished the knife a very long time and even delayed the knife by a week because he wanted to work more carefully on the clad. What difference that made at the end in combination with the etching is not entirely clear to me, though (maybe someone more experienced here can comment on this).


----------



## Kiru

Picked up this Nakagawa Blue #1 Yanagi today, originally wanted to get the Ginsan 270mm, but they only have 300 and 330mm which I think are bit too long. 
I think it should serve the purpose for home use, since I don't need my knife to be stainless anyways, just wanted to try the steel.
OOTB quite dull, but very good fit and finish, both choil and spine are polished, the knife is on the heavier side, need to put an edge on before I cut anything, overall quite happy with it.


----------



## adrianopedro

Nakaya Heiji Yanagiba 300mm, Spicy steel


----------



## Brian Weekley

Late last year I decided to add a stainless slicer to my knife collection. Good fortune smiled on me in the form of the cancelled due to Covid, Sydney Knife Show. One of my favourite makers, Mert Tansu, had prepared exactly what I was looking for in the form of a 275mm Damascus Sujihiki made from SG2 steel. I jumped at it and commissioned Mert to make a Saya for it. The friction fit saya, made from leather lined ebony, is a work of art in itself. Here’s a few pics …







































As I am (or at least was) called upon to participate regularly in meals for family and friends, at home and away, I wanted a slicer that wasn’t too reactive so that I didn’t have to worry about it if it sat for a while before cleaning. I also wanted something with a nice visual pop. Mert‘s Damascus suji provide this in spades. With an Amboyna Burl handle, brass bolster and polished Damascus blade this suji is a show stopper.

Unfortunately Covid resulted in the cancellation of all my family events over Christmas. It wasn’t until today that the family got together. I took the opportunity to do up a strip loin roast In my Anova Precision Oven. I cooked the roast in my Anova Precision Oven for 41/2 hrs. Cooking temperature was 127F with a cook to an internal temperature of 124F. I finished the roast at 425F for 10 minutes. Slicing duties were undertaken by my new Tansu SujihikI. The pics below show the results.











A winner in every corner. Thanks Mert.


----------



## PeterL

225mm Kippington Workpony from his recent small run

Length: 228mm
Height: 53mm
Weight: 215g


















Probably has gotten the most use of any knife in the past couple months. Partly because it was on the top of the knife boxes in the drawer in the kitchen but also because it handled everything thrown at it quite well and I couldn't find a reason to use anything else. Has a decent patina built up on it now and it is not particularly reactive.


----------



## SWF

Just arrived:






(top to bottom)

Toyama Noborikoi Stainless Clad 150mm petty

Yoshimitsu Hamono Black-forged Petty Knife 120mm Aogami Super

Shiro Kunimitsu Kurouchi Special Yanagiba 170mm

All are extremly well done. The Toyama is light and thin, nice handle with horn ferrule. Excellent balanced.

The Yoshimitsu is similar to a Takeda, very very sharp. It's a lovely little knife, that fits perfect in the hand. I've just ordered a new handle for it. It will look even better afterwards. Excellent knife.

The Shiro Kunimitsu is almost a small gyuto. Surprisingly heavy, very sharp. Shiro Kunimitsu is know as the blacksmith making the sharpest Katana for generations. The Kuoruchi is raw and beautiful. It's a real working knife done for being used all day long in the kitchen.

You see and feel that these blacksmiths really know what they are doing when you have these knives in your hand.

I'll take some more images with better light later when the Yoshimitsu has been re-handled. They all look much better than shown on the photo.


----------



## Perverockstar

Kyohei Shindo Bunka in Aogami #2. The blade is SUPER thin behind the edge, it cuts beautifully.

The handle sucks but I'm gonna change it. This one is meant to be my main prep knife.


----------



## tostadas

Perverockstar said:


> Kyohei Shindo Bunka in Aogami #2. The blade is SUPER thin behind the edge, it cuts beautifully.
> 
> The handle sucks but I'm gonna change it. This one is meant to be my main prep knife.


Nice pickup. I have the non-bunka version and has the most aggressive taper and most aggressive grind out of any knife I've owned. It's amazing for the price. But yes, the stock handle is garbage.


----------



## Perverockstar

tostadas said:


> Nice pickup. I have the non-bunka version and has the most aggressive taper and most aggressive grind out of any knife I've owned. It's amazing for the price. But yes, the stock handle is garbage.



I'm so happy with it that I may get the other one. They are ridiculously cheap for how good they are.


----------



## ENK

This Yu Kurosaki Fujin SG2 nakiri I grabbed in BST just arrived. It’s my third Japanese knife but first Kurosaki, first powder steel and first nakiri. Really excited to put it to work!


----------



## gaijin

ENK said:


> This Yu Kurosaki Fujin SG2 nakiri I grabbed in BST just arrived. It’s my third Japanese knife but first Kurosaki, first power steel and first nakiri. Really excited to put it to work!
> 
> View attachment 162006



Lookin' good!


----------



## Brian Weekley

ENK said:


> This Yu Kurosaki Fujin SG2 nakiri I grabbed in BST just arrived. It’s my third Japanese knife but first Kurosaki, first power steel and first nakiri. Really excited to put it to work!
> 
> View attachment 162006





I looked at that knife long and hard before I passed on it. Congrats on your purchase. I have a Fujin Bunka (two of them actually) in the same size which I absolutely love. I’ll be surprised if you don’t quickly find yourself falling in love with this one.


----------



## RockyBasel

Dan E said:


> thanks! Will test it on the board later this week.
> 
> I definitely think etching revealed lots of the banding as stainless (in particular 400 series stainless) usually has strong banding always. Yet, i also know that Joe polished the knife a very long time and even delayed the knife by a week because he wanted to work more carefully on the clad. What difference that made at the end in combination with the etching is not entirely clear to me, though (maybe someone more experienced here can comment on this).


Wow! This one is extra special - congrats!


----------



## timebard

Semi-stainless Sanjo siblings - new Masashi SLD with longtime fav Yoshikane SKD.


----------



## mc2442

I hope you enjoy your new Masashi! Mine does not get the use it deserves.


----------



## Delat

I have to confess - I’m completely shallow and easily swayed by looks. I’ve been wanting a blacked-out copper-mai for a while purely for the cool factor and finally got this pair. Made by Britton Steele, Steeleworks66 on IG.

I have a Kurosaki Houou rainbow damascus and “houou” is Japanese for “phoenix”. So I’ve dubbed the gyuto “Dark Phoenix” and my wife dubbed her petty “baby phoenix”.











Instagram reel of the Dark Phoenix in action:









Neil on Instagram: "Whipping up a little Thai curry with some help from a gyuto by @steeleworks66 made with a billet from @bakerforgeandtool #cookingvideo #cookingathome #foodvideo #curry #foodiesofinstagram #delicious #recipe #food #foodie #chefs


Neil shared a post on Instagram: "Whipping up a little Thai curry with some help from a gyuto by @steeleworks66 made with a billet from @bakerforgeandtool #cookingvideo #cookingathome #foodvideo #curry #foodiesofinstagram #delicious #recipe #food #foodie #chefsknife #knivesofinstagram🔪"...




www.instagram.com


----------



## daniel_il

All three bought on the forum earlier this month


----------



## drsmp

Not new but pretty new - Rader 240 gyuto in 52100 after a few meal preps. I polished the blade with diamond paste and emulsion so it has nice mirrors and the colors really pop.


----------



## timebard

daniel_il said:


> All three bought on the forum earlier this month View attachment 162201



Kippington petty? Damn, nice find!


----------



## daniel_il

timebard said:


> Kippington petty? Damn, nice find!


I was able to find it thanks to my WTB petty thread.
i really love to buy here.. nothing but great sellers so far.

think I'm gonna love that petty, impressive taper and geometry for such a relatively small blade.


----------



## Hassanbensober

My ship came in! 225 Tsourkan aeb l with amboyna. Finish on this is incredible.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Hassanbensober said:


> My ship came in! 225 Tsourkan aeb l with amboyna. Finish on this is incredible.View attachment 162322
> View attachment 162323
> View attachment 162324
> View attachment 162325
> View attachment 162326


man I love his stuff, congrats


----------



## esoo

225 got a 200 sibling





Interesting part is that both are kitchen tractors but have different grinds.


----------



## Bico Doce

I was fortunate to snag this 230 Devin Thomas in 1.2519/SS. It has an amazing taper and was very fun to use, that thin tip made short work of some ginger




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BGY_888

Hassanbensober said:


> My ship came in! 225 Tsourkan aeb l with amboyna. Finish on this is incredible.View attachment 162322
> View attachment 162323
> View attachment 162324
> View attachment 162325
> View attachment 162326


So Hottttt


----------



## marc4pt0

drsmp said:


> Not new but pretty new - Rader 240 gyuto in 52100 after a few meal preps. I polished the blade with diamond paste and emulsion so it has nice mirrors and the colors really pop.
> View attachment 162209
> View attachment 162210
> View attachment 162211
> View attachment 162212



Every time I see this one I instantly think “what can I offer as trade for it”.


----------



## Cliff

I've had it for awhile, but finally finished the handle and gave quick Uchi finish. 270 Y Tanaka in Blue no. 1


----------



## Hauscarl

Got this 215 x 60 morihei KU today @ 241 grams - chonk! Cuts great though, and forgive the sticker.

Wondering if anyone knows the maker?


----------



## tostadas

Hauscarl said:


> Got this 215 x 60 morihei KU today @ 241 grams - chonk! Cuts great though, and forgive the sticker.
> 
> Wondering if anyone knows the maker?


Been meaning to try one of the tall moriheis. There seems to be 2 versions out there depending on the vendor. A heavy one like you have, and another that's around 190g.


----------



## cawilson6072

I purchased this Bunka by Kyohei Shindo some months ago from @Woshigeren on BST then had a torched blue eucalyptus saya made to by Taylor at Kaiso Knives (Taylor had previously rehandled it with the eucalyptus burl). Taylor is an artist - even taking the care to make the saya pin of eucalyptus burl to match his prior handle work!

I’ve not had to sharpen the knife yet - but the thinness of the grind that is discussed for these Bunka is as advertised. It’s my only true laser and a real fun experience to use. 

I’m posting the Kaiso Knives Instagram link since Taylor’s photography makes mine look old timey.


----------



## cawilson6072

And! I’ve wanted one of these Zakuri mini knives since I had seen them for heaven knows what reason. The heart wants what the heart wants. I reached out to the blacksmith directly with no response and posted WTB here. Finally JKI received stock of a few of these and I was able to pounce. Kiwi  beware!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

marc4pt0 said:


> Every time I see this one I instantly think “what can I offer as trade for it”.


A large pile of money will usually do the trick. A VERY large pile in this particular case


----------



## cawilson6072

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> A large pile of money will usually do the trick. A VERY large pile in this particular case



I got the “new reply to your watched thread“ email and was hoping you were referring the Zakuri mini knife. Alas…


----------



## brimmergj

I don't have my own photos yet, but Karol, of made by karys sent these teasers of my first full custom. My phone lense is cracked and takes garbage pictures, but she arrived today and feels great. Karol was great to work with and did a phenomenal job.
220 x 54. 125SC steel. Maple burl handle

Edit: added more photos. It cuts beautifully.


----------



## blokey

Join the Yoshi gang


----------



## Karl Dial

Yu Senko 240mm gyuto. Dope!


----------



## K.Bouldin

These are my two newest blades! 



Jiro Petty #313
Kisuke Manaka ATS-34 210mm gyuto

Actually, while I was typing this I had another knife arrive!




Kisuke Manaka Aogami 1 240mm “Thicker” gyuto. This thing is a beast!


----------



## Logan A.

K.Bouldin said:


> These are my two newest blades! View attachment 163038
> 
> Jiro Petty #313
> Kisuke Manaka ATS-34 210mm gyuto
> 
> Actually, while I was typing this I had another knife arrive!
> View attachment 163039
> 
> Kisuke Manaka Aogami 1 240mm “Thicker” gyuto. This thing is a beast!


Is this the 300+ gram one from Miura?


----------



## K.Bouldin

Yeah, the 240mm “thicker” is from Miura. I’ll weight it & give exact measurement in the AM. I’ve got to say that Shunsuke is producing some of his finest work, can’t imagine what one of those ENN feel/look like in hand.


----------



## Canadian

ChrisCrat said:


> First workout for my Sakai T Deba and Kagekiyo petty; 6 trout.
> I did get a small chip on the deba that I'll need to work on though.


Love it!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Back in November Alex Horn made several entries in the DCI (Damasteel Chef International). Due to Covid this years event was an online event, although many makers previously presented teasers on their knives on Instagram. There were many gorgeous knives but it struck me there were quite a few “flights of fancy” … wonderful knives but somehow probably not preferable to home or professional chefs as daily users. I appreciate “objects de art” but when I plunk my money down I want something usable in my kitchen. I admit to having a few drawer queens, but not many. In any event I was drawn to Alex Horn’s entries and stepped up to purchase one of his Damasteel gyutos.

USPS wasn’t really very helpful in getting this new knife to me. It languished for over 60 days in the LA International Distribution Center. Not to be too critical, though, as I expect being slammed with shipments in the days of Covid had a lot to do with the delay.

It is a very useful knife for my new small kitchen with a blade length of 210mm, depth at the heel of 51mm, tapering from 2.62mm at the heel, 2.48mm mid blade and 1.41mm 1” from the tip. It weighs in at a handy and maneuverable 168gms.

A few pics …































&








I actually have put the knife to quite a bit of use but for some reason only have a single miserable “in use” pics of the knife and a well past it’s best before date carrot. That doesn’t belie the wonderful performance of this knife. It’s a winner in every respect. Check out my post in the “Naughty Schoolboy” thread for proof.

The carrot!


----------



## heldentenor

Bit of a project/niche knife for me, and I haven’t decided whether I’ll keep it. 

Konosuke White #1 330mm yanagiba.


----------



## timebard

Finally got my hands on a Shihan via @Hauscarl 

Craftsmanship is on point and it definitely feels like more of a big boy knife than the 210s I've tried in the past. Burnt cedar handle looks and feels great.


----------



## Brian Weekley

With a little help from my friends, I managed to take possession of a Yanick Gyuto this week. It’s a beauty having a 135Cr3 core, clad with soft iron and featuring a Madagascar Ebony handle. It has a blade length of 258mm, a 246mm edge length and a depth at the heel of 56mm. The blade has a sweet distal taper of 4.17mm at he heel, 3.12mm mid blade and 1.41mm 1” from the tip. On the scales the knife weighs in at 260gms.

A few pics …

































The knife arrived beautifully sharp. I couldn’t wait to put it in action. First up was a sweet potato destined for a family favourite casserole. Following that was a top round roast that I dry brined for 48hours then gave it a cook in my Anova Precision Oven. 61/2 hrs at 129F to 129F internal temp, 100% steam followed by 15 minutes at 400F, no steam, final temp about 132F internal. A perfect medium rare. 

Some final pics.

















The results speak for themselves. This Yanick is a seriously fine example of the knife makers art. I’m lucky to have it.


----------



## SWF

Ikenami Hamono Kawamuki 100mm






And I couldn't resist, joining my 150mm Petty, Toyama 210:


----------



## daniel_il

Wanted to try this one for a long time. Great fun-price ratio. Probably will rehandle


----------



## Greenbriel

I'm trying to get my wife to appreciate the charms of j-knives so picked up a couple of smaller gyyutos that don't require as much care as the full carbons.

Based on a lot of enthusiastic reviews in another thread, I acquired a Yoshikane SKD 210mm gyuto from Carbon Knife Co. I originally ordered with CKTG but decided I much prefer the burnt chestnut handle over the wenge. Cost a few bucks more but it's a lovely handle. Great service from CKC. First semi-stainless and first 210 gyuto! Fit and finish is amazing, OOTB sharpness impressive and the geometry looks great. Nice weight too. Can't wait to get stuck in to some veggies!

The fully stainless Kaeru Kasumi Gyuto 210mm should be coming from JNS later this week (thanks @Michi! ). Need to hide my credit cards for a while!


----------



## Greenbriel

daniel_il said:


> Wanted to try this one for a long time. Great fun-price ratio. Probably will rehandle View attachment 163511


Watanabe w/stock handle? I got the enju/horn but f&f isn't 100% Not awful but there's a ridge between the wood and ferrule. Look forward to seeing your rehandle.


----------



## ChrisCrat

Kagekiyo blueee


----------



## daniel_il

Greenbriel said:


> Watanabe w/stock handle? I got the enju/horn but f&f isn't 100% Not awful but there's a ridge between the wood and ferrule. Look forward to seeing your rehandle.



The enju is quite nice wood tho.

Yes its the stock handle with the plastic ferrule. Got this one via zahocho, so couldn’t upgraded it. Perhaps he picked me a nice one cause its not that bad.

I will get an extra heiji burnt chestnut octagonal soon, it’s should be nice upgrade.


----------



## Greenbriel

daniel_il said:


> The enju is quite nice wood tho.
> 
> Yes its the stock handle with the plastic ferrule. Got this one via zahocho, so couldn’t upgraded it. Perhaps he picked me a nice one cause its not that bad.
> 
> I will get an extra heiji burnt chestnut octagonal soon, it’s should be nice upgrade.



The enju's a good handle and one day I'll get around to sanding it level, but no rush, it works great. Love the knife, need more Wats in my life (once I recover from two purchases last week). Look forward to seeing your upgrade.


----------



## gaijin

daniel_il said:


> The enju is quite nice wood tho.
> 
> Yes its the stock handle with the plastic ferrule. Got this one via zahocho, so couldn’t upgraded it. Perhaps he picked me a nice one cause its not that bad.
> 
> I will get an extra heiji burnt chestnut octagonal soon, it’s should be nice upgrade.



The 180?


----------



## daniel_il

gaijin said:


> The 180?



yes mine came about 175*58 208 grams, very sharp ootb.


----------



## ChrisCrat

Nice, I am actually looking into the exact same knife as next buy. 'Need' a Nakiri next to broaden my collection. I actually sold my Wat guyto to get the above Kagekiyo but still have a soft spot for his knives....first Jknife love etc. 
Let us know how you get on that that Nakiri! Most reviews I've read are full of praise.


----------



## Greenbriel

ChrisCrat said:


> Nice, I am actually looking into the exact same knife as next buy. 'Need' a Nakiri next to broaden my collection. I actually sold my Wat guyto to get the above Kagekiyo but still have a soft spot for his knives....first Jknife love etc.
> Let us know how you get on that that Nakiri! Most reviews I've read are full of praise.


I use mine more than any other knife. They're special. And Watanabe-San is a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

This one just landed about 10min's ago from Bernal Cutlery. Many thanks to KKF for engaging me in my sujihiki thread but especially @stringer and @daveb for the added inputs. Nothing fancy here. Just a straight forward, purpose-made knife that my initial impressions of are very favorable.
















Can't wait to put it to use and as always, the Bernal folks were great to deal with.


----------



## Greasylake

Baby deba


----------



## M1k3

Greasylake said:


> Baby deba
> 
> View attachment 163569
> View attachment 163570


Pretty specific about your cannibalism, eh?


----------



## gaijin

Todays parcel came from Cleancut:



















This is the Kajibei aogami damascus nakiri. Basic sharpness OOTB more than OK as far as my tomatos, potatoes and carrots are concerned.


----------



## HansCaravan

HumbleHomeCook said:


> This one just landed about 10min's ago from Bernal Cutlery. Many thanks to KKF for engaging me in my sujihiki thread but especially @stringer and @daveb for the added inputs. Nothing fancy here. Just a straight forward, purpose-made knife that my initial impressions of are very favorable.
> 
> Can't wait to put it to use and as always, the Bernal folks were great to deal with.



I got the 240mm Kikumori gyuto from the folks at Bernal and concur with your impressions. Great customer service and for a hair over $100 a solid knife. F&F isn't great but is acceptable. This past weekend I put a new edge on the knife and the SK steel is super easy to work on the whetstones. Hopefully you like yours as well!

HC


----------



## tomsch

Greenbriel said:


> I'm trying to get my wife to appreciate the charms of j-knives so picked up a couple of smaller gyyutos that don't require as much care as the full carbons.
> 
> Based on a lot of enthusiastic reviews in another thread, I acquired a Yoshikane SKD 210mm gyuto from Carbon Knife Co. I originally ordered with CKTG but decided I much prefer the burnt chestnut handle over the wenge. Cost a few bucks more but it's a lovely handle. Great service from CKC. First semi-stainless and first 210 gyuto! Fit and finish is amazing, OOTB sharpness impressive and the geometry looks great. Nice weight too. Can't wait to get stuck in to some veggies!
> 
> The fully stainless Kaeru Kasumi Gyuto 210mm should be coming from JNS later this week (thanks @Michi! ). Need to hide my credit cards for a while!
> View attachment 163523
> 
> View attachment 163524
> View attachment 163525
> View attachment 163526
> View attachment 163527


Great choice especially with the handle option! Enjoy!!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Another thanks to the KKF community for engaging me in the "Yoshikane or Geshin Ginga" discussion. Initially, I was really leaning into a Geshin 210mm gyuto. The poll was overwhelmingly biased to Yoshi and @captaincaed even pointed me toward a lovely chestnut handled version at Carbon Knife Co. But then I remembered a comment from the Epicurean Edge holiday sale thread that due to price increases, they would probably just sell out their remaining stock and not restock the line. Looking at how many models are shown as out of stock, that seems to be what is happening indeed.

So, I rather quickly pivoted and started seriously considering the 180mm santoku they had in stock. Waited until payday and, just to be sure, I made a check of JKI and the Geshin was sold out. So, the Yoshi it was. And, with the 5% KKF discount, it put it at just a smidge over $200 and that to me is well worth it to try a knife line so many people talk so highly of.






To my eye, it's a gorgeous knife and I absolutely love the feel of it. As so many point out, it is damn sharp OOTB. Also as so many point out, it is flat. I like flat, but this is _flat_.

I'm excited to get to using it and seeing how I feel about the profile!


----------



## ethompson

Continuing my recent theme of venturing away from 270+ workhorses with a 210 Shihan. This cladding has the polisher in me drooling.


----------



## parbaked

My first knife from Tasmania…










230mm x 50mm gyuto in Nitro-V, brass and ringed gidgee by Will Newham.


----------



## Ekim317

Looks like a lot of new Yoshikane owners recently. I also officially joined the Yoshikane club! I ordered this 240mm SKD tsuchime gyuto from Chef's Edge in Australia a few weeks ago (man, is it hard waiting for international shipping) and it finally arrived today (just delays in shipping, no fault on the seller).

I was planning on buying the nashiji version but @Nemo introduced me to the tsuchime one in my new members post and it seemed a better fit for me. I haven't had much time to really get a good session in the kitchen with it yet but couldn't be more pleased. The burnt magnolia handle is a beefy boy but is very comfortable in my larger than average hand. My wife says the knife looks just like my Anryu (which in fairness, I guess it does) but that flat spot! 

Gonna have to plan prep heavy meals for the weekend!


----------



## captaincaed

Flat is best for knives. Rock chopping is for old men with bad shoulders who like dull knife bellies.




And yeah I love my Bidinger, sue me.


----------



## andrewlefilms

On her way to her first shift. Masashi Kobo White 2 240. First impressions, she is tall, and light


----------



## Stx00lax

Long story short, I took an emergency visit to the bathroom the day after eating from a suspect taco truck and began scrolling instagram to pass the time. After refreshing my feed, Carbon knife Co announced this bad boy was for sale. Talk about **** luck! Raquin 180x56, my scale reads 192grams.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Oh my … now that is nice. You’re definitely the winner of this years “Taco Truck Sweepstakes”


----------



## spaceconvoy

Stx00lax said:


> Long story short, I took an emergency visit to the bathroom the day after eating from a suspect taco truck and began scrolling instagram to pass the time. After refreshing my feed, Carbon knife Co announced this bad boy was for sale. Talk about **** luck! 180x56, my scale reads 192grams.
> View attachment 164015
> View attachment 164014
> View attachment 164013
> View attachment 164012
> View attachment 164011


Nice little knife, is that one of the Tosa makers?


----------



## KitchenCommander

Picked up a couple low cost mono carbons on the forum for thinning practice. Misono 180 santoku and a 240 Suji, forget the maker. Already did my thinning on diamond plate + King 250/1000 and some light refinish with Gesshin 400 and the other side of the King combo 1000. These will patina quickly so I'm not worried about perfect finish. Next step, new matching handles and a slight nose job for the santoku.


----------



## pleue

Thanks to @ExistentialHero (and to @ashy2classy for dropping my name should ExistentialHero ever decide to move it on) I'm the proud owner of this lovely Kippington work pony. Finally got an opportunity to snag one and in the size I gravitate toward (255+). Very excited to put it to use. Shown next to shig 210 nakiri for scale/thirst trap.


----------



## timebard

pleue said:


> Thanks to @ExistentialHero (and to @ashy2classy for dropping my name should ExistentialHero ever decide to move it on) I'm the proud owner of this lovely Kippington work pony. Finally got an opportunity to snag one and in the size I gravitate toward (255+). Very excited to put it to use. Shown next to shig 210 nakiri for scale/thirst trap.View attachment 164059
> View attachment 164060



NICE. 52100?


----------



## Greenbriel

gaijin said:


> Todays parcel came from Cleancut:
> 
> View attachment 163606
> 
> View attachment 163605
> 
> View attachment 163604
> 
> View attachment 163603
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Kajibei aogami damascus nakiri. Basic sharpness OOTB more than OK as far as my tomatos, potatoes and carrots are concerned.


Wow, nice. I'm not generally a damascus fan but damn, that is very subtle and very beautiful.

I can't afford this ****** forum, it's bankrupting me!


----------



## pleue

timebard said:


> NICE. 52100?


yep 52100, I'd be keen to try his aeb-l someday too


----------



## timebard

pleue said:


> yep 52100, I'd be keen to try his aeb-l someday too



Both AEBL and 52100 are winners from him IMO. My AEBL WP is the only knife I'd absolutely never sell, but my 52100 laser is pretty fantastic too.


----------



## Pauldoduy

Takada no hamono Suminagashi blue 1 gyuto 240mm


----------



## gaijin

Greenbriel said:


> Wow, nice. I'm not generally a damascus fun but damn, that is very subtle and very beautiful.
> 
> I can't afford this ****** forum, it's bankrupting me!



Come on now... it's a cheapie!  Just kidding.

And now I noticed that the Swedish page has that knife listed as aogami and the international page says the steel is shirogami. 

The non-damascus Kajibei knives at Cleancut are listed as shirogami in both langauges though.

Edit: Aaaaand now the international page is corrected to Aogami for these knives too.


----------



## SWF

Finally arrived after a long wait ... phew ... custom direct ordered Fujiwara Santoku 180mm Denka and a box of Ohira Uchigumori finger stones for Jizuya or Hazuya 3.6oz. (100.8g):


----------



## Greenbriel

gaijin said:


> And now I noticed that the Swedish page has that knife listed as aogami and the international page says the steel is shirogami.
> 
> The non-damascus Kajibei knives at Cleancut are listed as shirogami in both langauges though.
> 
> Edit: Aaaaand now the international page is corrected to Aogami for these knives too.



Haha - I looked it up after I typed that and it is very reasonable. I did just get two new gyutos in the last week so better let the bank account recover first.

Do I need a fourth rectangle? Of course! @nakiriknaifuwaifu would agree. 

Maybe they read the forum?! Good job correcting the steel lol.


----------



## drsmp

A patina video update




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Corradobrit1

SWF said:


> Finally arrived after a long wait ... phew ... custom direct ordered Fujiwara Santoku 180mm Denka and a box of Ohira Uchigumori finger stones for Jizuya or Hazuya 3.6oz. (100.8g):
> 
> View attachment 164114


I think you'll find thats a Bunka. That handle is very classy and compliments the blade perfectly


----------



## SWF

Corradobrit1 said:


> I think you'll find thats a Bunka. That handle is very classy and compliments the blade perfectly



You are right, it looks more like a Bunka than a Santoku and that's why I like it even more 

I saw the handle on Akifusa and was blown away from that combination. It's actually not on Fujiwara's website (I don't know why...) and I asked them for this handle while they were making the blade. It suits perfectly to the reddish patina. It's just a beauty.

btw they sent me pictures of the raw blade before handling, cool service. And I received a pink towel with the knife to wipe the blade after use, sweet


----------



## Bobo530

Love this suji. Fast pic. Should have taken pics yesterday I cut up some steaks and chicken breast.


----------



## gaijin

Greenbriel said:


> Maybe they read the forum?! Good job correcting the steel lol.



I actually e-mailed their CEO when I discovered the discrepancy. He updated quickly.


----------



## Jville

SWF said:


> Finally arrived after a long wait ... phew ... custom direct ordered Fujiwara Santoku 180mm Denka and a box of Ohira Uchigumori finger stones for Jizuya or Hazuya 3.6oz. (100.8g):
> 
> View attachment 164114


That’s a nice bunka


----------



## adrianopedro

Yasha Gyoto 210, Shirogami, special edition in a collaboration with Eduardo Favero





Kasumi (@kasumibrasil) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com





Handle and saya made by Elder dos Santos, a super talented Brazilian bladesmith 





Elder Dos Santos Alves Alves (@elderdossantosalves) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com


----------



## RockyBasel

Bread Slayer by Fredrik Spare
320mm
327 gm
26x3/15n20 Damascus
63 HRC and super sharp

whole new level of experience when cutting bread

I do get pretty large breads here in Basel. from France and specially from Hiebers in Germany - the Friburger Michel - amazing bread!


----------



## Caleb Cox

*theme from Highlander plays*


----------



## zizirex

Nothing Fancy, but I’ve got a New butter knife.

Marunao Ebony butter knife.


----------



## blokey

RockyBasel said:


> Bread Slayer by Fredrik Spare
> 320mm
> 327 gm
> 26x3/15n20 Damascus
> 63 HRC and super sharp
> 
> whole new level of experience when cutting bread
> 
> I do get pretty large breads here in Basel. from France and specially from Hiebers in Germany - the Friburger Michel - amazing bread!


The bread never stand a chance


zizirex said:


> Nothing Fancy, but I’ve got a New butter knife.
> 
> Marunao Ebony butter knife.
> View attachment 164282


Choil shot, please?


----------



## SWF

RockyBasel said:


> Bread Slayer by Fredrik Spare
> 320mm
> 327 gm
> 26x3/15n20 Damascus
> 63 HRC and super sharp
> 
> whole new level of experience when cutting bread
> 
> I do get pretty large breads here in Basel. from France and specially from Hiebers in Germany - the Friburger Michel - amazing bread!



Perfect to make Baguette-Sandwiches


----------



## henkle

T


SWF said:


> Finally arrived after a long wait ... phew ... custom direct ordered Fujiwara Santoku 180mm Denka and a box of Ohira Uchigumori finger stones for Jizuya or Hazuya 3.6oz. (100.8g):
> 
> View attachment 164114


That's a beautiful knife.


----------



## RockyBasel

SWF said:


> Perfect to make Baguette-Sandwiches


It is indeed - it glides through bread as if butter. Love this one


----------



## Karl Dial

Jumped in the deep end today - Kato SG2 Damascus 240mm Gyuto from The Knife Roll and Nigara SG2 Damascus 240mm Gyuto from Cutting Edge Knives (UK). Pics coming!


----------



## EricEricEric

Fellipi Knives Brasil 

Wrought iron cladding gyuto 254mm long 56.5mm tall 2.5mm thick at mid point 6.5mm thick at handle

Burl camaru handle 

Blade finished and sharpened by him






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com





This was a custom made project and cost around $400 including shipping and I could not be happier with the end result. I would value this knife closer to the $750+ range or more not including shipping and all of the extras that he included


----------



## Bico Doce

EricEricEric said:


> Fillipe Knives Brazil
> 
> Wrought iron cladding gyuto 254mm long 56.5mm tall 2.5mm thick at mid point 6.5mm thick at handle
> 
> Burl camaru handle
> 
> Blade finished and sharpened by him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a custom made project and cost around $400 including shipping and I could not be happier with the end result. I would value this knife closer to the $750+ range or more not including shipping and all of the extras that he included



Couldn’t agree more on the value aspect. He stone polished the bevels on my custom cleaver and I didn’t even ask him to. He’s a very talented smith and his work seems to be evolving at a rapid pace. This gyuto makes me want to place another order ASAP.


----------



## brimmergj

EricEricEric said:


> Fellipi Knives Brasil
> 
> Wrought iron cladding gyuto 254mm long 56.5mm tall 2.5mm thick at mid point 6.5mm thick at handle
> 
> Burl camaru handle
> 
> Blade finished and sharpened by him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a custom made project and cost around $400 including shipping and I could not be happier with the end result. I would value this knife closer to the $750+ range or more not including shipping and all of the extras that he included
> 
> View attachment 164497
> View attachment 164498
> View attachment 164499
> View attachment 164500
> View attachment 164501


$400?!!! That is crazy. That blade is beautiful. He did a hell of a job. What is the core steel?
I gotta get me something wrapped in wrought iron, always been a fan of the look.


----------



## Bico Doce

I thought I might as well post my cleaver from Felippi, if anyone else is considering reaching out to him.

52100/iron clad with a pau ferro handle
200 x 80 mm, 237 grams


----------



## coxhaus

So, I bought an old Henckels 10-inch flexible knife off eBay for $20. It has the older style wood handles. It is thin and flexible, almost like a salmon knife. I think I could skin a large fish with it. The guy tried to sharpen it but it was not really sharp. I will fix it with my Worksharp. It is very thin and I am going to see what it is like to cut with a thin knife. I only buy Henckels that were made in Germany.


----------



## HansCaravan

coxhaus said:


> So, I bought an old Henckels 10 flexible knife off eBay for $20. It has the older style wood handles. It is thin and flexible, almost like a salmon knife. I think I could skin a large fish with it. The guy tried to sharpen it but it was not really sharp. I will fix it with my Worksharp. It is very thin and I am going to see what it is like to cut with a thin knife. I only buy Henckels that were made in Germany.
> View attachment 164608



My parents have one of those. Very lightweight and comfortable to use. What a great buy for $20.


----------



## Stx00lax

Takada 240 Ginsan


----------



## wombat

Really like that Takada!


----------



## tag98

210 mabs and a sakon ginga 165


----------



## Brian Weekley

One of the rarest knives to find on BST is any knife by Robyn Dalman. For good reason as Dalman’s knives are known to be first class in every respect. When this “S” grind Gyuto surfaced I couldn’t resist. Apparently forged from Swedish steel with a curly maple handle, the knife offers a 215mm edge length, 51mm depth at the heel and weighing in at 186gms. The knife arrived in a kiri box with a nicely developed patina. A few more pics …



























The knife arrived a little on the dull side. I refreshed the edge and put it to work initially in a potato test and an appearance in the developing Great Carrot Whackathon. From there It went to work in a corned beef and cabbage meal that I was prepping. The results in action.





















This Dalman is a thoroughly pleasant knife to use. Perfect f&f, great balance and wonderful in hand. Almost too nice to be a daily user, but too good at its job to let it languish in a box. It’s got a permanent home in my kitchen.


----------



## AT5760

Brian Weekley said:


> Almost too nice to be a daily user, but too good at its job to let it languish in a box.



Exactly how I feel every time that I use mine.


----------



## OldSaw

Had four knives waiting for me when I got home yesterday.

These two are:
Karaku AS Gyuto and yahiko sanjo w#2 santoku
Thanks @DaM0w 






Got this Munetoshi 240 Gyuto as an impulse add on to the TF purchase.
Thanks @toddnmd 





The TF is the one that I was most anxious to receive and play with.













This Teruyasu Fujiwara Maboroshi santoku is my new favorite!!!





Spent a little time on the stones with this Karaku AS Gyuto.


----------



## iandustries

Stx00lax said:


> Takada 240 Ginsan
> View attachment 164745
> View attachment 164746
> View attachment 164747



Sigh I've been looking for this. Was this from Miura? I know I just missed out sadly.


----------



## Stx00lax

iandustries said:


> Sigh I've been looking for this. Was this from Miura? I know I just missed out sadly.


Yes it was. The ginsan went faster than the blue. I don’t think they had more than a couple.


----------



## Southpaw

Black Lotus


----------



## JASinIL2006

TFTFTF!













After getting stalled while last week’s winter storm ravaged the Midwest, my 210 Denka finally made it to me. I haven’t had a chance to use it yet, but it doesn’t appear to have too much wabi sabi.


----------



## Delat

Frederick Spare MCX gyuto from Modern Cooking. 250mm spicy white honyaki, bog oak handle.











edit: corrected size from 230 to 250


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Delat said:


> Frederick Spare MCX gyuto from Modern Cooking. 230mm spicy white honyaki, bog oak handle.
> 
> View attachment 164926
> 
> 
> View attachment 164927



That is lick my lips sexy!


----------



## OkLobster

EricEricEric said:


> Fellipi Knives Brasil
> 
> Wrought iron cladding gyuto 254mm long 56.5mm tall 2.5mm thick at mid point 6.5mm thick at handle
> 
> Burl camaru handle
> 
> Blade finished and sharpened by him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a custom made project and cost around $400 including shipping and I could not be happier with the end result. I would value this knife closer to the $750+ range or more not including shipping and all of the extras that he included
> 
> View attachment 164497
> View attachment 164498
> View attachment 164499
> View attachment 164500
> View attachment 164501


Yeesh. How did you reach out to him for the custom? I'm intrigued but I was only able to find him through Instagram (of which I don't speak anything but English).


----------



## HansCaravan

@Brian Weekley I have been living the exotic knife dream vicariously through you. Outstanding pictures once again!

HC


----------



## Bico Doce

OkLobster said:


> Yeesh. How did you reach out to him for the custom? I'm intrigued but I was only able to find him through Instagram (of which I don't speak anything but English).


He uses WhatsApp as well. You could use google translate with WhatsApp


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Migoto 240 W#1

After months of waiting and many messages to Lee DHL dropped this off today
230*54 220g with an Enju handle


----------



## dmonterisi

Super lucky to land these 2 at once. takada no hamono 240 dammy and kono vintage carbon kasumi. both stunners in their own way.


----------



## lasagna pe

Took advantage of Bernal Cutlery's February special. Got a Masakane 270mm gyuto from the 1990s. It'll be another workaday carbon vegetable chopper. I really like the no-bolster look.


----------



## gaijin

RockyBasel said:


> Just when you thought you were out





daddy yo yo said:


> There is no „out“, one cannot exit this rabbit hole… never… ever…




You guys were right. There is no out. Today I got a package from Mr Watanabe in Japan. Since my all time favorite J-knife is the 210 Gyuto from him five years ago, I decided to jump on the knifetrain and ordered a 240 before the price hike. 






I got one of his handle upgrades, described as " Octagonal shaped walnut wood handle with black dyed maple hilt ".

And since I ordered anyway, I snuck in a 120mm petty too in the order.


----------



## DitmasPork

277 Yanick Puig, suji—glamour shots of my new kitchen acquisition.


----------



## shinyunggyun

Migoto white #1 with ebony handle


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The wife's new knife.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Must also be your PROM date.


----------



## Southpaw

dmonterisi said:


> Super lucky to land these 2 at once. takada no hamono 240 dammy and kono vintage carbon kasumi. both stunners in their own way. View attachment 165042
> View attachment 165043
> View attachment 165044


Noooo I must have all the Suiboku dammy knives


----------



## Karl Dial

Received both a Nigara Anmon and Kato Black Damascus (both SG2 240mm gyutos) today. 3rd and 4th in the pic. These are my five 240mm gyuto. The others are a Goko White1 Nashiji, a Shigeki Tanaka Ginsan Nashiji and a Yu Kurosaki Senko SG2.


----------



## captaincaed

Delat said:


> Frederick Spare MCX gyuto from Modern Cooking. 230mm spicy white honyaki, bog oak handle.
> 
> View attachment 164926
> 
> 
> View attachment 164927


Those looked really good, congrats on getting one!


----------



## superworrier

Southpaw said:


> Noooo I must have all the Suiboku dammy knives


Bad news… 

240 dammy from CKC. Would’ve liked the stripey horn but I can’t complain. OOTB edge is one of the best. Knife performs very very well. Feels lighter and thinner than the suiboku I used to own, maybe partially due to the altered balance (actually works surprisingly nice. Allows you to tap chop as opposed to a knife with no weight anywhere). from the heavier handle and presumably harder cladding. Core steel looks banded (unless it’s the etching, but looks sick either way). First knife to wow me in a laser-y way in a while.

Interestingly, choil is now eased symmetrically (as opposed to just for right handers)

Just continuing the trend of impulse buys of super expensive knives being my best…


----------



## SWF

JASinIL2006 said:


> TFTFTF!
> 
> View attachment 164917
> 
> View attachment 164918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After getting stalled while last week’s winter storm ravaged the Midwest, my 210 Denka finally made it to me. I haven’t had a chance to use it yet, but it doesn’t appear to have too much wabi sabi.



Lovely knive. I received a pink towel with my Santoku ;-)


----------



## Southpaw

superworrier said:


> Bad news…
> 
> 240 dammy from CKC. Would’ve liked the stripey horn but I can’t complain. OOTB edge is one of the best. Knife performs very very well. Feels lighter and thinner than the suiboku I used to own, maybe partially due to the altered balance (actually works surprisingly nice. Allows you to tap chop as opposed to a knife with no weight anywhere). from the heavier handle and presumably harder cladding. Core steel looks banded (unless it’s the etching, but looks sick either way). First knife to wow me in a laser-y way in a while.
> 
> Interestingly, choil is now eased symmetrically (as opposed to just for right handers)
> 
> Just continuing the trend of impulse buys of super expensive knives being my best…



See now I really want a 240.

Honestly I’d love a Suiboku Dammy Sujhiki if he ever puts one out


----------



## Marshmallo

Konosuke Fujiyama 255 aogami 2. Just arrived last night. Very light and nimble with superb F&F. My first Fujiyama and I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Bico Doce

shinyunggyun said:


> Migoto white #1 with ebony handle


I’ve been eyeballing this for a while, would you mind sharing your initial impressions?


----------



## shinyunggyun

Bico Doce said:


> I’ve been eyeballing this for a while, would you mind sharing your initial impressions?


I don't want to start another konosuke/kato level hype train, but in all honesty, this is one of the greatest gyutos ever made. Easily above the likes of toyama or shi.han, which are knives that I also absolutely adore. This one is a no brainer.


----------



## dmonterisi

Southpaw said:


> See now I really want a 240.
> 
> Honestly I’d love a Suiboku Dammy Sujhiki if he ever puts one out



without a doubt a 300mm dammy suiboku suji would be just incredible


----------



## SWF

Marshmallo said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama 255 aogami 2. Just arrived last night. Very light and nimble with superb F&F. My first Fujiyama and I'm not disappointed.
> View attachment 165299
> View attachment 165300


WIth machi, very cool


----------



## Southpaw

dmonterisi said:


> without a doubt a 300mm dammy suiboku suji would be just incredible


Ya 270 is my slicer length. I have a Nakagawa forged 270 Yanagiba that’s as long as my Masamoto KS . Stupid Sakai length…. 300mm is the way to go


----------



## jedy617

My 255 FM arrived as well. I'm guessing CKTG was going for a KS profile, would have preferred the 240 since it had a taller heel height and this is around 50...but still very sweet. More of a laser profile, same as the 255 dama I got from them. My only "standard" FM alongside its brothers


----------



## new2brew

Bico Doce said:


> I’ve been eyeballing this for a while, would you mind sharing your initial impressions?


*Migoto White1 Nakagawa x Kawakita Gyuto Review*


----------



## new2brew

new2brew said:


> *Migoto White1 Nakagawa x Kawakita Gyuto Review*


I picked one up after reading this review by khashy here on kkf


----------



## Bico Doce

new2brew said:


> I picked one up after reading this review by khashy here on kkf


Thanks for sharing. That was a well done review that I hadn’t read before. I actually picked one up as well after talking to some people about their experience with it. Nice to see the review is being confirmed by others.


----------



## Hockey3081

Not in my hands yet but this custom was finished yesterday. Really happy how it turned out since Jared prefers wood only on his handles (I respect wanting to keep a certain aesthetic.) But I remember seeing a Jason Knight with a rockin sculpted Tiffany blue g10 handle so we came up with using that and a wrought iron bolster.


----------



## Justablacktee

New slicer : Kagekiyo blue 1 sujihiki 270
Really nice fit and finish on every levels.


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> 277 Yanick Puig, suji—glamour shots of my new kitchen acquisition.
> View attachment 165139
> 
> View attachment 165140
> 
> View attachment 165141



nobody does it better. So if you could have only 1 French blade - yanick or Bryan - I know it’s unfair to ask, but I gots to know!


----------



## RockyBasel

shinyunggyun said:


> I don't want to start another konosuke/kato level hype train, but in all honesty, this is one of the greatest gyutos ever made. Easily above the likes of toyama or shi.han, which are knives that I also absolutely adore. This one is a no brainer.


Do you mean the white 1 or blue 1?


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> nobody does it better. So if you could have only 1 French blade - yanick or Bryan - I know it’s unfair to ask, but I gots to know!



Fortunately I have the luxury of some kitchen knives from both makers, thus not having to consider the hypotheticals of one over the other. TBH, I love knives from both makers—difficult to compare, different steels, different forms; knives from both perform wonderfully, but with different characteristics; both fine makers; knives by Bryan and Yanick are regularly what I reach for in the kitchen. Both are faves of my humble collection.


----------



## Karl Dial

Choil shots - the first is a workhorse (Goko) vs my two new lasers (Nigara Anmon and Kato Black Damascus)


----------



## shinyunggyun

RockyBasel said:


> Do you mean the white 1 or blue 1?


The white #1 by nakagawa/kawakita. I have the blue #1 by Tanaka/Nomura also. The white #1 is much superior.


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> Fortunately I have the luxury of some kitchen knives from both makers, thus not having to consider the hypotheticals of one over the other. TBH, I love knives from both makers—difficult to compare, different steels, different forms; knives from both perform wonderfully, but with different characteristics; both fine makers; knives by Bryan and Yanick are regularly what I reach for in the kitchen. Both are faves of my humble collection.
> 
> View attachment 165561


But you have avoided the question my friend  I have 3 Yanick knives and I will not part with them - his knives are spectacular 

just curious as to the contrast with Bryan

as I don’t have a raquin

this is the question no one at KKF has ever asked


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> But you have avoided the question my friend  I have 3 Yanick knives and I will not part with them - his knives are spectacular
> 
> just curious as to the contrast with Bryan
> 
> as I don’t have a raquin
> 
> this is the question no one at KKF has ever asked



By all means, I highly recommend you getting a knife from Bryan. I have two Raquin gyutos, one a KT, the other is somewhere between his KT and Regular grind—the two knives have a very different feel on the board. The latter has a very aggressive distal starting at 6mm outta the handle—but the knife feels quite light and nimble. Comparing my 225 Raquin (KT/Reg grind) with my 225 Yanick—the Raquin is lighter (despite the 6mm spine), more a finesse knife of the two. My 225 Yanick has more heft, feels almost workhorsey—it appears to weigh a tad more than my 225 Tsourkan workhorse. Bryan's burnt oak handles among my faves—simple, elegant, rustic, very grippy when wet. My knives by Bryan and Yanick contrast each very nicely. Bear in mind there can be variances from knife to knife. Love the steel on both.


----------



## T85

I finally was able to get a Yanick! It’s a 240 x 57 honyaki. I am vey impressed with this knife, I can’t wait to use it regulary to get a better feel of it.


----------



## MOTiger

Oatley 222mm in stainless (Sandvik). Sadly no patina potential, but it's still fantastic.


----------



## preizzo

MOTiger said:


> Oatley 222mm in stainless (Sandvik). Sadly no patina potential, but it's still fantastic.


Very strange profile, how does it feel when you cutting?
Handle look it has a very high angle ,is it comfortable to use for and extended period ?


----------



## Caleb Cox

Knuckle clearance should not be an issue.


----------



## MOTiger

preizzo said:


> Very strange profile, how does it feel when you cutting?
> Handle look it has a very high angle ,is it comfortable to use for and extended period ?


So definitely a different profile than some of my other gyutos (with a Bunka included for fun), but the handle shape exaggerates it a bit.

It took a bit of getting use to, but I like how the handle sits in my hand now from a pinch grip.


----------



## tostadas

MOTiger said:


> Oatley 222mm in stainless (Sandvik). Sadly no patina potential, but it's still fantastic.


What kind of shape is that handle?


----------



## MOTiger

tostadas said:


> What kind of shape is that handle?


So the top and bottom are rounded/oval. At the ferrule, the sides are flat, but the flat section decreases as you move back (in a triangular manner). The facets don't generate enough contrast for my photography skills


----------



## MOTiger

Something hopefully a bit less controversial. Blenheim Forge Nakiri picked up from Bernal Cutlery's trade-ins.


----------



## cooktocut

I can attest to the comfort of that shape handle, as well as the attack angle of the blade.

Oatley should be getting more love on here than he does, IMO. His knives are superb.


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> By all means, I highly recommend you getting a knife from Bryan. I have two Raquin gyutos, one a KT, the other is somewhere between his KT and Regular grind—the two knives have a very different feel on the board. The latter has a very aggressive distal starting at 6mm outta the handle—but the knife feels quite light and nimble. Comparing my 225 Raquin (KT/Reg grind) with my 225 Yanick—the Raquin is lighter (despite the 6mm spine), more a finesse knife of the two. My 225 Yanick has more heft, feels almost workhorsey—it appears to weigh a tad more than my 225 Tsourkan workhorse. Bryan's burnt oak handles among my faves—simple, elegant, rustic, very grippy when wet. My knives by Bryan and Yanick contrast each very nicely. Bear in mind there can be variances from knife to knife. Love the steel on both.



thanks - I mean, I love yanick knives and I am sure I will love Bryan’s, if I can get my hands on one 

But, it seems while comparisons of Japanese smiths is quite common on KKF - “ I prefer migoto to Toyama” etc. no one ever seems to compare the western makers on this forum - no one says “I prefer my Rader to Tsourkan”
Or my Dalman is better Marius Smide or Steel by Lundberg is less of a high performer when compared to amF.
Spare

almost all the comparisons are across Japanese smiths

maybe it’s time to compare the western smiths


----------



## BillHanna

The western smith is more likely to be here


----------



## RockyBasel

BillHanna said:


> The western smith is more likely to be here


 this is so true


----------



## JayS20

RockyBasel said:


> thanks - I mean, I love yanick knives and I am sure I will love Bryan’s, if I can get my hands on one
> 
> But, it seems while comparisons of Japanese smiths is quite common on KKF - “ I prefer migoto to Toyama” etc. no one ever seems to compare the western makers on this forum - no one says “I prefer my Rader to Tsourkan”
> Or my Dalman is better Marius Smide or Steel by Lundberg is less of a high performer when compared to amF.
> Spare
> 
> almost all the comparisons are across Japanese smiths
> 
> maybe it’s time to compare the western smiths


Cause it's quite useless to compare them. No two knives will be the same from the same maker unless they make a production batch or a series. A lot are custom orders so they are after the wishes of the customer. Just recently had 2 Lundbergs for testing. One concave, one convex, else pretty much the same in regards to thickness, handle, length... completetly different knives. You will have some signatures with some Western makers but not with all. Raquins vary quite some in regards to grind: classic, regular, KT, something in between. You will still see it's a Raquin but that doesn't make them even close to the same knife. Personally also prefer to give feedback directly unless I'm forced to do it publicly in a PA. Or discuss the maker in a pm.


----------



## RockyBasel

JayS20 said:


> Cause it's quite useless to compare them. No two knives will be the same from the same maker unless they make a production batch or a series. A lot are custom orders so they are after the wishes of the customer. Just recently had 2 Lundbergs for testing. One concave, one convex, else pretty much the same in regards to thickness, handle, length... completetly different knives. You will have some signatures with some Western makers but not with all. Raquins vary quite some in regards to grind: classic, regular, KT, something in between. You will still see it's a Raquin but that doesn't make them even close to the same knife. Personally also prefer to give feedback directly unless I'm forced to do it publicly in a PA. Or discuss the maker in a pm.


Also very true and astute observation - many western smith knives are customs or a variety of grinds.


----------



## Kgp

I really like Butch Harner’s knives. I purchased this one from echou a while back. Here’s the post where he purchased it.





Butch Harner custom High End gyuto 240mm


Up for sale is this custom High End Harner gyuto 240 , XHP steel Custom mango and walnut handle with copper, brass, and nic silver mokume gane and nic silver spacer and pins. The blade is Butch hand sanded to give it a really nice finished . This is a really nice looking gyuto and it is about...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





At 67mm tall, I never developed a comfort level using it. I reached out to Butch and asked if he could re-profile it or if I should pass it on and have him make something for me. This one was hand sanded by him with an extremely nice handle. He said it would be no problem to modify it to better suit my preference And here‘s the result. It’s now 52mm tall and 225mm long, properly thinned and hand sanded to maintain original finish. Some may disagree with the changes, but I like the outcome.


----------



## KO88

RockyBasel said:


> thanks - I mean, I love yanick knives and I am sure I will love Bryan’s, if I can get my hands on one
> 
> But, it seems while comparisons of Japanese smiths is quite common on KKF - “ I prefer migoto to Toyama” etc. no one ever seems to compare the western makers on this forum - no one says “I prefer my Rader to Tsourkan”
> Or my Dalman is better Marius Smide or Steel by Lundberg is less of a high performer when compared to amF.
> Spare
> 
> almost all the comparisons are across Japanese smiths
> 
> maybe it’s time to compare the western smiths



Btw if we talk about  what about Evan? I think he should be in discussion... His stuff is pretty awesome!


----------



## gaijin

Catch of the day... an old kitchen knife from Erik Frost in Mora, Sweden. 






A fun detail is that I bought this cheap of a local auction site and the knife cost less than the postage stamps needed to get it to me. When I got it, I realized that the seller was actually also living in the town of Mora. Double Mora Knife?  

Next challenge - freshening up the handle witout losing detail in the stamp.


----------



## WiriWiri

gaijin said:


> Catch of the day... an old kitchen knife from Erik Frost in Mora, Sweden.
> 
> View attachment 165792
> 
> 
> A fun detail is that I bought this cheap of a local auction site and the knife cost less than the postage stamps needed to get it to me. When I got it, I realized that the seller was actually also living in the town of Mora. Double Mora Knife?
> 
> Next challenge - freshening up the handle witout losing detail in the stamp.



Looks a decent small project. As a slight aside, I always wonder where the secondary market for kitchen knives in the UK really is - there should be loads out there, but ebay and the usual suspects aren‘t on offer, because knives are hysterically viewed mainly as potential gang weapons for teenagers to stab each other with. Feel like there must be some good vintage stuff out there.

Good luck with your bargain double Mora mind!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Newest knife buy:


----------



## Jovidah

Never knew Kamon also made such typical Japanese handles...


----------



## RockyBasel

daddy yo yo said:


> Newest knife buy:


Whatever it is, it has swagger


----------



## Justablacktee

daddy yo yo said:


> Newest knife buy:



Jolie !

which maker/brand is that ?


----------



## BillHanna

daddy yo yo said:


> Newest knife buy:


Nice Mazaki


----------



## daddy yo yo

Guys, this is a 60$ 120mm Western petty from Tojiro‘s hammered DP series… This if you could only spend 1k thread made me think of cheap petties. I recommended Tojiro DP and wanted to buy one myself. And then I found this beauty… This is probably the greatest investment in a knife I have made in a while. Love it to pieces!


----------



## RockyBasel

I would have said TF!


----------



## BillHanna

RockyBasel said:


> I would have said TF!


F&F is too nice for TF


----------



## Jovidah

Tojirosu Fujiwara?


----------



## enchappo

Came here excited to post my new Migoto w1 … seems I am not the beautifully unique snowflake I thought I might be . Nice to be in good company though!


----------



## cawilson6072

I just received my shipment from Nakaya Heiji. 270mm, 260g, semi-stainless. I know that there have been concerns on fit, but I’m really well satisfied as delivered. It’s exactly the beefcake I was hoping for. Interestingly, it has a very slight s-grind to both eye and feel. I’ve not put it to something dense and sticky like squash yet to see the effect.


----------



## RockyBasel

cawilson6072 said:


> I just received my shipment from Nakaya Heiji. 270mm, 260g, semi-stainless. I know that there have been concerns on fit, but I’m really well satisfied as delivered. It’s exactly the beefcake I was hoping for. Interestingly, it has a very slight s-grind to both eye and feel. I’ve not put it to something dense and sticky like squash yet to see the effect.
> 
> View attachment 165910
> View attachment 165921
> View attachment 165922
> View attachment 165923


Big Heiji fan! I find it to be an exceptional knife


----------



## EM-L

cawilson6072 said:


> I just received my shipment from Nakaya Heiji. 270mm, 260g, semi-stainless. I know that there have been concerns on fit, but I’m really well satisfied as delivered. It’s exactly the beefcake I was hoping for. Interestingly, it has a very slight s-grind to both eye and feel. I’ve not put it to something dense and sticky like squash yet to see the effect.
> 
> View attachment 165910
> View attachment 165921
> View attachment 165922
> View attachment 165923


I am wating on a few more knives also...


----------



## cooktocut

Your browser is not able to display this video.














Heavy breathing intensifies…




Your browser is not able to display this video.














Saya done by Nick over at common_trade… lignum vitae handle, so we used the small scraps that Joe had left and used them for the bow ties and the pins. Feathered crotch walnut for the rest


----------



## Justablacktee

Received last month as well : Heiji SS 220 gyuto (185gr) with enju handle 









Really impressed by the steel ! Finish isn’t that bad, definitely need a micro bevel to reinforce the edge lasting …

Thick spine, rigide knife, blade heavy that feel nice in hand and on the board, just a little thick behind the edge with his low shinogi.


----------



## T85

RockyBasel said:


> thanks - I mean, I love yanick knives and I am sure I will love Bryan’s, if I can get my hands on one
> 
> But, it seems while comparisons of Japanese smiths is quite common on KKF - “ I prefer migoto to Toyama” etc. no one ever seems to compare the western makers on this forum - no one says “I prefer my Rader to Tsourkan”
> Or my Dalman is better Marius Smide or Steel by Lundberg is less of a high performer when compared to amF.
> Spare
> 
> almost all the comparisons are across Japanese smiths
> 
> maybe it’s time to compare the western smiths


This! I feel the same way dude. I am all about westerners, I don’t care too much about Japanese knives.


----------



## T85

JayS20 said:


> Cause it's quite useless to compare them. No two knives will be the same from the same maker unless they make a production batch or a series. A lot are custom orders so they are after the wishes of the customer. Just recently had 2 Lundbergs for testing. One concave, one convex, else pretty much the same in regards to thickness, handle, length... completetly different knives. You will have some signatures with some Western makers but not with all. Raquins vary quite some in regards to grind: classic, regular, KT, something in between. You will still see it's a Raquin but that doesn't make them even close to the same knife. Personally also prefer to give feedback directly unless I'm forced to do it publicly in a PA. Or discuss the maker in a pm.


I somawhat disagree, while you are right that a maker has different grinds you can still compare them as a whole. Also, The same argument you bring could be applied to Japanese knives.


----------



## T85

KO88 said:


> Btw if we talk about  what about Evan? I think he should be in discussion... His stuff is pretty awesome!


Evan’s honyaki his some amazing stuff . I just got this knife about a month ago and it’s my go to slicer at work now.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Today‘s arrival:











I am seriously impressed.


----------



## Sdo

daddy yo yo said:


> Today‘s arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously impressed.


They look great. When I saw Andrei's post it was already too late. If you ever think about letting one go I am here!


----------



## adam92

Yesterday arrived.

Nakaya Heiji 300mm Sujihiki SS.


----------



## enchappo

daddy yo yo said:


> Today‘s arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously impressed.



Stunning!


----------



## Delat

daddy yo yo said:


> Today‘s arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously impressed.



So cool - mine’s still in the mail! The banding on that lower one is incredible.

Would love to hear your thoughts once you’ve had a chance to try them out.


----------



## daddy yo yo

daddy yo yo said:


> Today‘s arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously impressed.


Forgot to give you some details:
234 / 50 / 190g white acacia
224 / 48.5 / 185g holm


----------



## baggyjorts

daddy yo yo said:


> Today‘s arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously impressed.



Man those were the exact two I was eyeing. Jealous you managed to snag them!


----------



## adam92

Justablacktee said:


> Received last month as well : Heiji SS 220 gyuto (185gr) with enju handle
> View attachment 165985
> 
> View attachment 165983
> 
> 
> Really impressed by the steel ! Finish isn’t that bad, definitely need a micro bevel to reinforce the edge lasting …
> 
> Thick spine, rigide knife, blade heavy that feel nice in hand and on the board, just a little thick behind the edge with his low shinogi.


My friend also said my knife is a bit too thick for the Sujihiki..


----------



## RockyBasel

adam92 said:


> Yesterday arrived.
> 
> Nakaya Heiji 300mm Sujihiki SS.
> View attachment 166033
> View attachment 166034
> View attachment 166035


It’s raining Heiji!


----------



## Jovidah

IMO there's 2 different types of sujihikis for 2 different jobs. Thin and light, which work best for filleting and trimming, and fat, stiff and heavy, which work best as a slicer. Worth having both if you ask me.


----------



## BillHanna

Jovidah said:


> IMO there's 2 different types of sujihikis for 2 different jobs. Thin and light, which work best for filleting and trimming, and fat, stiff and heavy, which work best as a slicer. Worth having both if you ask me.


I’ll let her know.


----------



## birdsfan

Shi.Han stainless clad 52100 210 taking a challenging geometry test, and earning high marks. Curried sweet potato soup made from yams as big as my head...


----------



## Bico Doce

birdsfan said:


> Shi.Han stainless clad 52100 210 taking a challenging geometry test, and earning high marks. Curried sweet potato soup made from yams as big as my head...
> 
> View attachment 166111
> View attachment 166112


great pics! is that a custom handle of your own creation I spot?


----------



## birdsfan

Actually it isnt. That is a stock Shi.Han ash handle. Pretty comfortable too, but you know me......


----------



## EricEricEric

Love his work love his knives, nobody does stainless steel like this! 




birdsfan said:


> Shi.Han stainless clad 52100 210 taking a challenging geometry test, and earning high marks. Curried sweet potato soup made from yams as big as my head...
> 
> View attachment 166111
> View attachment 166112


----------



## Pachowder

I had this guy arrive today...


----------



## Patinated

ethompson said:


> Continuing my recent theme of venturing away from 270+ workhorses with a 210 Shihan. This cladding has the polisher in me drooling. View attachment 163864


Isnt it the very recent one he offered 2/3 weeks ago??? I added it to the cart then started having second thoughts. 
Looks sooo good! I’m sure you’re loving it.


----------



## Patinated

Yanick Puig Funayuki!!! Loving this thing. So well made. Blade polishing is sick. Fit and finish has to be one of the best in my collection... flawless choil and shoulder polishing. Nice distal taper and that tip is lethal!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ethompson

Patinated said:


> Isnt it the very recent one he offered 2/3 weeks ago??? I added it to the cart then started having second thoughts.
> Looks sooo good! I’m sure you’re loving it.


Actually just picked this one up on BST


----------



## DF18

daddy yo yo said:


> Today‘s arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously impressed.


Awesome! Mine hasn’t left Russia yet


----------



## Kgp

Pachowder said:


> I had this guy arrive today...


Nice! What is it?


----------



## drsmp

@Kgp It’s a Billipp


----------



## Brian Weekley

One of the more difficult makers to find on BST is Halcyon Forge. For very good reason … they are spectacular knives and real performers. When this knife appeared I grabbed it. It’s a 248mm Gyuto forged from1.2519 high carbon core steel, with a wrought iron cladding. The ferrule is carbon fibre and the handle made from a gorgeous redwood Burl. The blade has a Kasumi finish with a blade length of 248mm, edge length of 241mm, depth at the heel of 53mm. The blade tapers uniformly from 4.24mm at the heel to 1.6mm 1” from the tip. The knife weighs in at 218gms.

A few pics …




























Having a bit of new knife congestion it was a while before I managed it’s “welcome to the family” meal. I picked up a nice piece of locally smoked pork jowl. What to make … nothing else but my Canadian pea soup recipe. Time for a few pics of the HF in action and final results.





















There is little more satisfying than using a great knife to prep a great Canadian meal.


----------



## Hockey3081

Pachowder said:


> I had this guy arrive today...



Killer! Good to see him posting new work too. Mind if I ask when you got on his list?




Brian Weekley said:


> One of the more difficult makers to find on BST is Halcyon Forge. For very good reason … they are spectacular knives and real performers. When this knife appeared I grabbed it. It’s a 248mm Gyuto forged from1.2519 high carbon core steel, with a wrought iron cladding. The ferrule is carbon fibre and the handle made from a gorgeous redwood Burl. The blade has a Kasumi finish with a blade length of 248mm, edge length of 241mm, depth at the heel of 53mm. The blade tapers uniformly from 4.24mm at the heel to 1.6mm 1” from the tip. The knife weighs in at 218gms.
> 
> View attachment 166221



The eyes in this burl are bonkers. Beautiful handle!!!


----------



## bahamaroot

248mm - Edge length
51mm - Height at the Heel
3.2mm - Spine at the Heel
2.2mm - Spine center heel to tip
0.9mm - Spine 1cm from tip
176gm


----------



## Greenbriel

M1k3 said:


> Pretty specific about your cannibalism, eh?


I can't believe I only just got this. Sick, sick sick.


----------



## henkle

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 166216
> 
> 
> One of the more difficult makers to find on BST is Halcyon Forge. For very good reason … they are spectacular knives and real performers. When this knife appeared I grabbed it. It’s a 248mm Gyuto forged from1.2519 high carbon core steel, with a wrought iron cladding. The ferrule is carbon fibre and the handle made from a gorgeous redwood Burl. The blade has a Kasumi finish with a blade length of 248mm, edge length of 241mm, depth at the heel of 53mm. The blade tapers uniformly from 4.24mm at the heel to 1.6mm 1” from the tip. The knife weighs in at 218gms.
> 
> A few pics …
> 
> View attachment 166219
> 
> 
> View attachment 166220
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 166221
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 166222
> 
> 
> View attachment 166226
> 
> 
> Having a bit of new knife congestion it was a while before I managed it’s “welcome to the family” meal. I picked up a nice piece of locally smoked pork jowl. What to make … nothing else but my Canadian pea soup recipe. Time for a few pics of the HF in action and final results.
> 
> View attachment 166224
> 
> 
> View attachment 166228
> 
> 
> View attachment 166225
> 
> 
> View attachment 166227
> 
> 
> There is little more satisfying than using a great knife to prep a great Canadian meal.


That is a beautiful knife


----------



## kpham12

So I’ve been going through my fourth or fifth “cleaver phase” since getting into knives. Picked up this well loved stainless Sugimoto CM4030, courtesy of @Rangen, and thinned it out.





Nice taper for such a short knife and the molybdenum stainless feels harder and has better retention on plastic boards than other steels I’ve tried in the same class. I liked it so much, I started looking into picking up a full size Sugimoto #6.

I found this vintage one on eBay with a full tang handle from before they switched to the more barrel shaped handle with a rat tail tang and I couldn’t pass it up.
















Nice price considering it came with a saya with Sugimoto kanji, but it came thick as hell behind the edge and the handle needed sanding. I took off 10 grams of steel on the stones spread out over a couple days and rounded the choil and by the time I finished, my arms and shoulders felt like they would fall off at any moment.

Before choil





After choil




Most of the steel was taken off the midsection and front, so the choils only show a slight difference, but I was pretty happy with the result.

Then tragedy struck. I took the knife to work to test the next day and I cut 2 onions before a prep cook who I once considered a dear friend knocked the Sugimoto off my board, breaking the tip and consequently, my heart .










Look! Look how they massacred my boy! 

At this point, I was pretty tired of thinning so took it to the professionals at District Cutlery to see if they had any solutions, but they told me the best course of action would be to just round and upsweep the front a little. They also told me the rest of the Sugi felt “sharp as hell” so, a nice affirmation of my sharpening skills .

After I spent some time drooling over some of the beautiful Sukenaris they had on display and inspecting a TF for any signs of wabi-sabi, I went home and went back to the stones. The repair actually took less time than I thought and the profile remained largely intact. I spent a little more time rethinning the tip and here’s the end result:










With further testing, the steel, probably white 2, takes and holds a higher grit edge relatively well, even on plastic boards. I haven’t used white steel much for mass prep, usually favoring something with more edge retention, but I can see why so many people on the forum do. That high level of sharpness from white steel is just so satisfying to do bulk prep with and is so easy to bring back.


Did a quick test cut video at home


Currently, the tip is thin enough to move through onions smoothly and overall food release is pretty good due to the strong right side convexity, but I think I’ll end up taking off another couple grams of steel from behind the edge to get that “fall through food” feeling on bigger, denser produce.

Still want to pick up a newer version of the Sugimoto at some point to try and maybe a Mizuno, but for now, I have temporarily quenched my thirst for cleavers. Anyways, thank you for coming to my TED Talk.


----------



## baggyjorts

kpham12 said:


> So I’ve been going through my fourth or fifth “cleaver phase” since getting into knives. Picked up this well loved stainless Sugimoto CM4030, courtesy of @Rangen, and thinned it out.
> 
> View attachment 166377
> 
> Nice taper for such a short knife and the molybdenum stainless feels harder and has better retention on plastic boards than other steels I’ve tried in the same class. I liked it so much, I started looking into picking up a full size Sugimoto #6.
> 
> I found this vintage one on eBay with a full tang handle from before they switched to the more barrel shaped handle with a rat tail tang and I couldn’t pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 166379
> 
> 
> View attachment 166380
> 
> 
> View attachment 166381
> 
> 
> Nice price considering it came with a saya with Sugimoto kanji, but it came thick as hell behind the edge and the handle needed sanding. I took off 10 grams of steel on the stones spread out over a couple days and rounded the choil and by the time I finished, my arms and shoulders felt like they would fall off at any moment.
> 
> Before choil
> View attachment 166382
> 
> 
> After choil
> View attachment 166383
> 
> Most of the steel was taken off the midsection and front, so the choils only show a slight difference, but I was pretty happy with the result.
> 
> Then tragedy struck. I took the knife to work to test the next day and I cut 2 onions before a prep cook who I once considered a dear friend knocked the Sugimoto off my board, breaking the tip and consequently, my heart .
> 
> View attachment 166386
> 
> 
> View attachment 166389
> 
> Look! Look how they massacred my boy!
> 
> At this point, I was pretty tired of thinning so took it to the professionals at District Cutlery to see if they had any solutions, but they told me the best course of action would be to just round and upsweep the front a little. They also told me the rest of the Sugi felt “sharp as hell” so, a nice affirmation of my sharpening skills .
> 
> After I spent some time drooling over some of the beautiful Sukenaris they had on display and inspecting a TF for any signs of wabi-sabi, I went home and went back to the stones. The repair actually took less time than I thought and the profile remained largely intact. I spent a little more time rethinning the tip and here’s the end result:
> 
> View attachment 166391
> 
> View attachment 166392
> 
> 
> With further testing, the steel, probably white 2, takes and holds a higher grit edge relatively well, even on plastic boards. I haven’t used white steel much for mass prep, usually favoring something with more edge retention, but I can see why so many people on the forum do. That high level of sharpness from white steel is just so satisfying to do bulk prep with and is so easy to bring back.
> 
> 
> Did a quick test cut video at home
> 
> 
> Currently, the tip is thin enough to move through onions smoothly and overall food release is pretty good due to the strong right side convexity, but I think I’ll end up taking off another couple grams of steel from behind the edge to get that “fall through food” feeling on bigger, denser produce.
> 
> Still want to pick up a newer version of the Sugimoto at some point to try and maybe a Mizuno, but for now, I have temporarily quenched my thirst for cleavers. Anyways, thank you for coming to my TED Talk.



Dang, great find. You mind if I ask how much you found it for? Just curious. Also, what's the weight?

And nice thinning job - if more than that came off the midsection, that's a good amount of work!


----------



## kpham12

baggyjorts said:


> Dang, great find. You mind if I ask how much you found it for? Just curious. Also, what's the weight?
> 
> And nice thinning job - if more than that came off the midsection, that's a good amount of work!


Weighed like 458 grams originally. Probably started off a couple grams heavier brand new, but it had been pretty well sharpened by the time it made it to me. I think I’ve taken off like 15 grams now, probably one of my faster thinning jobs. The core steel was definitely a bit harder to grind away, but the cladding came away pretty easily.


----------



## zizirex

Got Nakagawa Blue 1 Damascus Wide Bevel version.

this thing is a beast, hefty and pretty thick. Could use some thinning.
I Made the handle with Makassar Ebony and Lignum Vitae


----------



## daniel_il

got this yesterday, came with bended tip but i managed to make it pretty straight


----------



## SWF

*Unshu Chuzen Hamono Nakiri Senyo 160mm*

Neither a nakiri nor a bunka, but best of both worlds 

'Nakiri Senyo' is Unshu Chuzen Hamono's way of saying 'vegetables only'.

This bunka-gata nakiri is unusual in a couple of ways. The blade is slightly less tall than most nakiri knives, the reverse tanto profile is not standard nakiri fare either. In hand the knife feels chunky but light. The handle is quite large but the knife as whole doesn't feel unwieldy and will suit all but the smallest hands.


----------



## Duukt

Toyama 270mm stainless clad with cigarette flavored handle.


----------



## superworrier

Duukt said:


> Toyama 270mm stainless clad with cigarette flavored handle.


JNS then?


----------



## Duukt

superworrier said:


> JNS then?


Yep . It's been a week since I got it but the smell still lingers.

It's actually lighter than my Mazaki (250gm) and Zkramer (309gm) at just 237gms.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Anyone who has handled a knife from Frederik Spare knows that a very capable and special maker has arrived on the scene. So much so that he has been slammed and has had to temporarily close his books. I was fortunate enough to secure this example through BST. Lucky me!

This example is a monosteel Damascus blade … as yet unknown steel. By my measurements the blade length is 244mm, edge length 237mm, depth at the heel 55mm, distal taper progresses from 4.25mm at the heel to 1.8mm 1” from the tip. As with the steel the handle material is as yet unknown but is very attractive and offers an extremely nicely executed brass bolster.

A few more pics …



























Frederik’s damascus blade is definitely punching above it’s weight and remarkably reasonable price. When it came time to use the new knife in a meal prep my choice was my recipe for scalloped potatoes. Lots of push cutting, little rock chopping. Pics in action …
















And the finished result …






Check out the Naughty Schoolboy thread for how this Spare performed in the great potato smack down.

In summary this is a gorgeous knife. I might prefer a little more belly in the blade for rock chopping but that’s a point I’m willing to overlook because the knife is so darn pretty and cuts just fine for most uses. F&F is first class and this is a definite keeper in my kitchen.


----------



## Delat

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 166611
> 
> 
> Anyone who has handled a knife from Frederik Spare knows that a very capable and special maker has arrived on the scene. So much so that he has been slammed and has had to temporarily close his books. I was fortunate enough to secure this example through BST. Lucky me!
> 
> This example is a monosteel Damascus blade … as yet unknown steel. By my measurements the blade length is 244mm, edge length 237mm, depth at the heel 55mm, distal taper progresses from 4.25mm at the heel to 1.8mm 1” from the tip. As with the steel the handle material is as yet unknown but is very attractive and offers an extremely nicely executed brass bolster.
> 
> A few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 166612
> 
> 
> View attachment 166613
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 166614
> 
> 
> View attachment 166615
> 
> 
> View attachment 166616
> 
> 
> Frederik’s damascus blade is definitely punching above it’s weight and remarkably reasonable price. When it came time to use the new knife in a meal prep my choice was my recipe for scalloped potatoes. Lots of push cutting, little rock chopping. Pics in action …
> 
> View attachment 166620
> 
> 
> View attachment 166621
> 
> 
> View attachment 166623
> 
> 
> And the finished result …
> 
> View attachment 166622
> 
> 
> Check out the Naughty Schoolboy thread for how this Spare performed in the great potato smack down.
> 
> In summary this is a gorgeous knife. I might prefer a little more belly in the blade for rock chopping but that’s a point I’m willing to overlook because the knife is so darn pretty and cuts just fine for most uses. F&F is first class and this is a definite keeper in my kitchen.



Nice catch! I was debating over whether or not to get one of his damascus blades. I believe his default for damascus is 15n20/1.2419


----------



## SWF

*Okubo Kajiya / Tokushima custom made 225mm Gyuto*
Traditional forge-welded warikomi blade, nantetsu-clad aogami#2

Nicely balanced, comfortable weight and very sharp out of the box:

















More info about the blacksmith:

It's the one and only blacksmith operating in Tokushima Prefecture on Shikoku Island (Japan's fourth largest). What sets them apart is the low output - only three to four knives per day. The reason so few knives are produced is that Okubo san and his son are true artisans, forging blades one by one using the old ways. Most that emerge from their elven-like forge are for customers waiting for their particular Okubo Kajiya blade, forged and sharpened especially for them.






(Text, image © / knife ordered from KnifeJapan)


----------



## jonnachang

Delat said:


> Nice catch! I was debating over whether or not to get one of his damascus blades. I believe his default for damascus is 15n20/1.2419


Here’s my 240 damascus gyuto from Fredrik and it’s 26c3 and 15N20. Cheers John


----------



## Tralle

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 166611
> 
> 
> Anyone who has handled a knife from Frederik Spare knows that a very capable and special maker has arrived on the scene. So much so that he has been slammed and has had to temporarily close his books. I was fortunate enough to secure this example through BST. Lucky me!
> 
> This example is a monosteel Damascus blade … as yet unknown steel. By my measurements the blade length is 244mm, edge length 237mm, depth at the heel 55mm, distal taper progresses from 4.25mm at the heel to 1.8mm 1” from the tip. As with the steel the handle material is as yet unknown but is very attractive and offers an extremely nicely executed brass bolster.
> 
> A few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 166612
> 
> 
> View attachment 166613
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 166614
> 
> 
> View attachment 166615
> 
> 
> View attachment 166616
> 
> 
> Frederik’s damascus blade is definitely punching above it’s weight and remarkably reasonable price. When it came time to use the new knife in a meal prep my choice was my recipe for scalloped potatoes. Lots of push cutting, little rock chopping. Pics in action …
> 
> View attachment 166620
> 
> 
> View attachment 166621
> 
> 
> View attachment 166623
> 
> 
> And the finished result …
> 
> View attachment 166622
> 
> 
> Check out the Naughty Schoolboy thread for how this Spare performed in the great potato smack down.
> 
> In summary this is a gorgeous knife. I might prefer a little more belly in the blade for rock chopping but that’s a point I’m willing to overlook because the knife is so darn pretty and cuts just fine for most uses. F&F is first class and this is a definite keeper in my kitchen.



Nice! 

The wood is probably spalted birch. Fungi in the wood creates the lines.


----------



## Delat

jonnachang said:


> View attachment 166676
> 
> Here’s my 240 damascus gyuto from Fredrik and it’s 26c3 and 15N20. Cheers John



Is it just a weird photo is is the patina really a dead-even grey?


----------



## Mrchainsaw

After multi month search finally landed this. Hasn’t arrived yet. Will I like it? Love it? What’s the thought? I’m excited!


----------



## SWF

Mrchainsaw said:


> After multi month search finally landed this. Hasn’t arrived yet. Will I like it? Love it? What’s the thought? I’m excited!


Takeda?


----------



## DF18

Mrchainsaw said:


> After multi month search finally landed this. Hasn’t arrived yet. Will I like it? Love it? What’s the thought? I’m excited!


Is this the Raquin that Carbon dropped!? I almost pulled the trigger on it


----------



## SWF

Received the Wo-bocho (Mioroshi Deba) today. Now these three beauties are more than hard to find, as the blacksmith unfortunately passed away 5 years ago.

They have a rough design, but that's the way these knives have been made. They are very sharp. They cut through everything without any kind of resistance.

Handling is great (food release on the bunka is exceptional, everything just falls off the blade as it should be), balance is perfect, these are just knives made by someone who really knew what he was doing. They are so much fun to work with. And they are said to get even sharper the more they are being used and re-sharpened.

*Mikami Masayuki*
(from left to right), all Aogami #1, all double bevel:

Bunka-bocho 170mm
Ryoba Yanagiba (looks like a little gyuto) 165 mm
Wo-bocho (Mioroshi deba) 163mm edge length, blade height 50mm, 216g


----------



## Mrchainsaw

SWF said:


> Takeda?



Raquin


----------



## Bensonhai




----------



## RockyBasel

Duukt said:


> Toyama 270mm stainless clad with cigarette flavored handle.


Did you have to pay extra for the smoke effect?


----------



## RockyBasel

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 166611
> 
> 
> Anyone who has handled a knife from Frederik Spare knows that a very capable and special maker has arrived on the scene. So much so that he has been slammed and has had to temporarily close his books. I was fortunate enough to secure this example through BST. Lucky me!
> 
> This example is a monosteel Damascus blade … as yet unknown steel. By my measurements the blade length is 244mm, edge length 237mm, depth at the heel 55mm, distal taper progresses from 4.25mm at the heel to 1.8mm 1” from the tip. As with the steel the handle material is as yet unknown but is very attractive and offers an extremely nicely executed brass bolster.
> 
> A few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 166612
> 
> 
> View attachment 166613
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 166614
> 
> 
> View attachment 166615
> 
> 
> View attachment 166616
> 
> 
> Frederik’s damascus blade is definitely punching above it’s weight and remarkably reasonable price. When it came time to use the new knife in a meal prep my choice was my recipe for scalloped potatoes. Lots of push cutting, little rock chopping. Pics in action …
> 
> View attachment 166620
> 
> 
> View attachment 166621
> 
> 
> View attachment 166623
> 
> 
> And the finished result …
> 
> View attachment 166622
> 
> 
> Check out the Naughty Schoolboy thread for how this Spare performed in the great potato smack down.
> 
> In summary this is a gorgeous knife. I might prefer a little more belly in the blade for rock chopping but that’s a point I’m willing to overlook because the knife is so darn pretty and cuts just fine for most uses. F&F is first class and this is a definite keeper in my kitchen.


Love Fredrik!


----------



## Husky_ky

My latest addition - the Yoshida Hamono 190mm Bunka in Aogami #2, new kitchen workhorse!


----------



## SWF

Just arrived: *Hirotomo Wa Gyuto 210mm




*


----------



## marc4pt0

Pachowder said:


> I had this guy arrive today...



wow that was quick! Think I recall you posting just last month that you received notice from Andy.
Beautiful knife, congrats!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Delat said:


> Nice catch! I was debating over whether or not to get one of his damascus blades. I believe his default for damascus is 15n20/1.2419





Tralle said:


> Nice!
> 
> The wood is probably spalted birch. Fungi in the wood creates the lines.



I just LOVE KKF.

Thanks very much for sharing!


----------



## Vancouverguy

SWF said:


> Just arrived: *Hirotomo Wa Gyuto 210mm
> 
> View attachment 166880
> *


this the one from JNS? 
how does it cut

the handle bothers me alittle...


----------



## SWF

Vancouverguy said:


> this the one from JNS?
> how does it cut
> 
> the handle bothers me alittle...



Yes, it's from JNS. Ordered Sunday, delivered today. Excellent service.

I still think it's more a mioroshi deba than a gyuto. The blade is quite thick, the knife is heavy. It cuts fine, but it's not a laser. I can compare it to my Mikami mioroshi deba and the Mikami yanagiba/bunka. The yanagiba/bunka have a thinner blade and are sharp as hell, the thicker mioroshi is also sharp but cutting vegetables for example is not going as easy as with the other twos. The mioroshis are made for cutting fish. So I think the Hirotomi will shine more on this kind of work.

The kurouchi is very nice, the blade is well done. And it's nice to have a quite rare knife in my "collection".

The handle is ok. It's the same used for the other JNS knives. My Toyama has the same. I like d-shaped handles, but maybe a burned chestnut would look better on this blade.

Overall, it's a lovely knife.


----------



## Delat

Smedja Aspen k-tip s-grind, 218x50 in 1.2419 steel. My first s-grind, super-stoked to try it out!

Thanks to @cantdecidewhichone for pushing me to this impulse buy 











And Smedja Aspen gets my vote for most robust knife packaging combined with a cute personal touch. The 4 heavy staples sealing the end were maybe a little bit much, though.

The top says “Open Here!”






My wife looked at the package, saw this end first and asked, “Why does it say Not Here?”


----------



## esoo

Nighttime lighting always sucks.


----------



## Bensonhai




----------



## K.Bouldin

Got my JNS package today! Ordered on Monday afternoon, showed up 36 hours later.. Catchside chisel & lil’ polishing nuggets sold separately. 






SWF said:


> Yes, it's from JNS. Ordered Sunday, delivered today. Excellent service.
> 
> I still think it's more a mioroshi deba than a gyuto. The blade is quite thick, the knife is heavy. It cuts fine, but it's not a laser. I can compare it to my Mikami mioroshi deba and the Mikami yanagiba/bunka. The yanagiba/bunka have a thinner blade and are sharp as hell, the thicker mioroshi is also sharp but cutting vegetables for example is not going as easy as with the other twos. The mioroshis are made for cutting fish. So I think the Hirotomi will shine more on this kind of work.
> 
> The kurouchi is very nice, the blade is well done. And it's nice to have a quite rare knife in my "collection".
> 
> The handle is ok. It's the same used for the other JNS knives. My Toyama has the same. I like d-shaped handles, but maybe a burned chestnut would look better on this blade.
> 
> Overall, it's a lovely knife.



I agree with SWF.
It is on the thicker side for a Gyuto. Not as thick of a tang out the handle as say my Jiro or Mazaki knives, but they have distal taper down the length of the blade & a flat/ slightly convex grind. This has a forged s-grind that reminds me a lot of Takeda knives, but with more heft. 
I’ve seen this technique on older knifes where forging was done so that there was minimal grinding since steel was too expensive to just grind into dust. 

The choil 
Here’s a little video 




Your browser is not able to display this video.





As for the handle… 
I’m probably going to knock it off to “soften” to choil & replace it with something that’s the proper length & balance point for me. 

I plan on this being a raw protein only knife so I’m not too concerned about wedging in root vegetables & things of that nature. Expecting it to be up to the task & I wonder if I’ll be able to figure out the steel eventually.

Here’s a video for your examination/ comments. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## adam92

Yoshikazu Ikeda forging
Hirotsugu Tosa Sharpen
270mm Lefty white steel Honyaki yanagiba 
Full mirror polish
I change to ebony handle.
One year of waiting.


----------



## SWF

K.Bouldin said:


> ... I wonder if I’ll be able to figure out the steel eventually.



At least the "A" over the horse stands for Aogami, as far as I know.


----------



## luuogle

The newest addition to the Halcyon Forge Family is a 248mm RADIAL W'S MOSAIC GYUTO.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Finally hopped on the bandwagon. 
No intro needed but:
195 mm Fujiwara Denka gyuto, engraved with the kanji 戦い, tatakai, fight. 

Its become tradition for me to get a new knife for every new job.
Ordered blind back in Nov. Just let them know it'll see professional use and that I was left handed. They didnt have it in stock so they offered me a wa- handle but I told them I'd wait. It was finally ready end of January, took about 2 weeks to ship, got stuck in Chicago customs for another week and a half ish and finally came today.

I know they have a rep for inconsistent fit and finish so I thought I'd share mine. What do y'all think of this example. Hope the pics are okay.


----------



## Bobo530

Thanks Graydon Decollibus for the Hook Up!
The handle and saya combo are


----------



## daddy yo yo

New gyuto (top) from @Björn Birgersson:

244 / 60 / 220g











Bottom one is a collaboration between Björn and Robin Dalman which I bought from @JayS20 . The new one (top) is a bit thicker acc. to my request/preference. Can’t wait to use it!


----------



## Wagnum

Duukt said:


> Yep . It's been a week since I got it but the smell still lingers.
> 
> It's actually lighter than my Mazaki (250gm) and Zkramer (309gm) at just 237gms.


I'm sorry what? Is this shop known for sending out stinky knives?


----------



## Greasylake

What do you call a group of debas? A murder? A wake? A pandemonium? Suggestions are gladly accepted.


----------



## Homechef

Greasylake said:


> What do you call a group of debas? A murder? A wake? A pandemonium? Suggestions are gladly accepted.View attachment 167294
> View attachment 167295



I believe the word you're looking for is DEBAuchery

de·bauch·er·y 

_noun_
1. excessive indulgence in sensual pleasures.


----------



## iamdacow

Decided to try out the hatsukokoro komorebi blue 2 210m gyuto. Great distal taper with a nail flexing edge and love the extra height . Some comparisons with my tetsujin metal flow 240mm









Left: tetsujin metal flow, Right: hatsukokoro komorebi





Left: hatsukokoro komorebi, Right: tetsujin metal flow


----------



## M1k3

Greasylake said:


> What do you call a group of debas? A murder? A wake? A pandemonium? Suggestions are gladly accepted.View attachment 167294
> View attachment 167295


A school?


----------



## blokey

Greasylake said:


> What do you call a group of debas? A murder? A wake? A pandemonium? Suggestions are gladly accepted.View attachment 167294
> View attachment 167295


Debe


----------



## zorkieo

Yoshikane SKD 240mm. got it from **************. Showed up extremely sharp. Finish is unbelievably good for the price. felt heavier in my hand then expected (in a good way). 208g and actual length was 243mm


----------



## tostadas

iamdacow said:


> Decided to try out the hatsukokoro komorebi blue 2 210m gyuto. Great distal taper with a nail flexing edge and love the extra height . Some comparisons with my tetsujin metal flow 240mm
> 
> View attachment 167308
> 
> View attachment 167306
> 
> Left: tetsujin metal flow, Right: hatsukokoro komorebi
> 
> View attachment 167307
> 
> Left: hatsukokoro komorebi, Right: tetsujin metal flow


What's the profile like? Flat, curvy?


----------



## crocca86

tostadas said:


> What's the profile like? Flat, curvy?


Can we have some spec too??


----------



## coreyrichards

KT Petty from Bryan Raquin
170x40, 125sc and xc10, convex grind, black spine


----------



## Carl Kotte

So, shiny!!! 


Delat said:


> Smedja Aspen k-tip s-grind, 218x50 in 1.2419 steel. My first s-grind, super-stoked to try it out!
> 
> Thanks to @cantdecidewhichone for pushing me to this impulse buy
> 
> View attachment 166909
> 
> 
> View attachment 166910
> 
> 
> And Smedja Aspen gets my vote for most robust knife packaging combined with a cute personal touch. The 4 heavy staples sealing the end were maybe a little bit much, though.
> 
> The top says “Open Here!”
> 
> View attachment 166911
> 
> 
> My wife looked at the package, saw this end first and asked, “Why does it say Not Here?”
> View attachment 166912


----------



## Delat

Andrey Markin’s “budget” gyuto. 225x59 monosteel in 52100.






Very cool heavy banding doing a pretty solid impersonation of damascus.


----------



## Squirrelbutter

Munetoshi 240 i got about a week ago, burning off that finish pretty quick otherwise just awesome


----------



## BGY_888

*kippington 52100 S grind 225 gyuto 





*


----------



## Karl Dial

Received a sweet little petty (Takamura SG2 150mm) yesterday from Carbon Knife. My Sakai Takayuki Ginga 150mm now has a brother. Also ordered a Tetsujin Tanryusen B2 (metal flow) 240mm gyuto from K&S.


----------



## Homechef

240 Togashi honyaki from home butcher. A bit of an impulse buy that they listed right before my birthday. Couldn’t resist the shiny-ness even though I fully intend on using it.






Your browser is not able to display this video.










Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ENK

I was lucky enough to grab this while they were in stock at CKTG this week. It’s my first Takeda and my first 240 (really 250) gyuto. Blasted through a quart of Israeli salad prep just to try it out, and…wow. It’s 20g lighter than my 200mm MAC gyuto and incredibly nimble in the hand for a big, badass hunk of steel. The blade almost has 3 distinct regions with a precise tip, a big rocking belly and a flatter part at the heel, so will take some adjusting to figure out which cuts work best on which products. I’m blown away on first impression, especially because none of the (many, many) photos I’ve seen truly do justice to how beautifully handmade this thing looks in person. Well worth the wait these last few months, and I have a feeling it won’t be my only Takeda.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Yu Kurosaki Senko Bunka from SHARP Knife Shop.


----------



## pgugger

On a quest for a petty or two that I will really like… 





Toyama Damascus B#2 151 mm Petty
Takamura Migaki R2 150 mm Petty
Migoto W#2 142 mm Petty
Takada Suiboku B#1 126 mm Petty


----------



## Brian Weekley

Have you ever bought a knife because you loved the wood used in its handle and saya? I have and it’s this honescuki/petty by Kamu Blades. The wood for the saya is Moroccan Thuya and the handle is Spanish olive wood and ebony. the steel is reported to be monosteel Bohler K720 reportedly at 61 HRC.

A few more pics …
































The knife is in a standard honesuki form and as it arrived a bit dull, I put it to the stones. Although it’s only claimed to be 61HRC, I found the steel to be harder than I would have expected. It too a while to put the desired edge on it … I’ll see how the edge lasts. I didn’t have a chicken that need to be disassembled but I did have a large ripe pineapple needing attention. More pics …
















A very attractive knife deserving a spot on my kitchen rack.


----------



## RockyBasel

pgugger said:


> On a quest for a petty or two that I will really like…
> 
> View attachment 167592
> 
> Toyama Damascus B#2 151 mm Petty
> Takamura Migaki R2 150 mm Petty
> Migoto W#2 142 mm Petty
> Takada Suiboku B#1 126 mm Petty


Great quest. On a similar quest for Gyuto. Let us know where your quest takes you and which ends up as your “go-to”. I have few petty knives


----------



## DF18

Delat said:


> Andrey Markin’s “budget” gyuto. 225x59 monosteel in 52100.
> 
> View attachment 167423
> 
> 
> Very cool heavy banding doing a pretty solid impersonation of damascus.
> 
> View attachment 167424


This is a beauty  where are you based? I bought one as well but mine has been stuck in the mail, no updates for 2 weeks.


----------



## Delat

DF18 said:


> This is a beauty  where are you based? I bought one as well but mine has been stuck in the mail, no updates for 2 weeks.



I’m in Phoenix. Shipping tracking wasn’t very informative. The first message was “received for shipping” in Russia for over a week. Then it arrived in Chicago and sat there for another week with two delivery dates that got cancelled then suddenly showed arrival in Phoenix and out for delivery. Total shipping time was about 2.5 weeks.

With the current upheaval I wouldn’t be surprised if packages from Russia had additional delays. I had a knife rack shipped from Ukraine the day before the invasion that’s probably sitting in a room of a bombed-out airport. Happily the etsy artist I purchased from is safe for now, though.


----------



## DF18

Delat said:


> I’m in Phoenix. Shipping tracking wasn’t very informative. The first message was “received for shipping” in Russia for over a week. Then it arrived in Chicago and sat there for another week with two delivery dates that got cancelled then suddenly showed arrival in Phoenix and out for delivery. Total shipping time was about 2.5 weeks.
> 
> With the current upheaval I wouldn’t be surprised if packages from Russia had additional delays. I had a knife rack shipped from Ukraine the day before the invasion that’s probably sitting in a room of a bombed-out airport. Happily the etsy artist I purchased from is safe for now, though.


Sounds about right. Mine has been “processed at a facility” in Russia for the last 17 days. I have my hopes up that it’ll get here eventually! I’m glad yours made it to you!


----------



## Bobo530

Yeah I was concerned about mine. It never showed leaving Russian federation. All the sudden it was checked through New York and now is being held at my local post office. Just keep watching the tracking.


----------



## Alder26

New blade from Milan Gravier in this week., with a little family picture.
Milan may be my favorite western maker. Each of these knives has a different weight, balance, feel to them but they all cut beautifully. Milan is always a pleasure to work with.


----------



## demcav

In January I pre-ordered a MagnaCut chef knife from Meglio Knives' production run, and the knife arrived on Thursday protected in a padded zipper pouch.

Cutting edge - 262mm
Blade width at heel - 50mm
RC - 62
Handle material - black G10
Weight - 225g
Point of Balance - at the heel

The design of the knife is basic -- nothing fancy -- but it allows me to get a feel for a MagnaCut kitchen knife at a very reasonable price. I've used it to prep three meals and so far I am pleased with the performance of the steel.




Out of the box, the straight edges of the G10 handle were uncomfortably sharp. About 5 minutes of rubbing with 320 grit sandpaper took care of that. The spine is moderately relieved; the choil is minimally relieved, needing a bit more to be perfectly comfortable. The spine is 2.8mm out of the handle and has almost no taper for the next 6.5 inches; then, in the final 3.5 inches it gradually tapers down to .6mm at the tip.


----------



## Bensonhai




----------



## Delat

I’ve been curious about nakiris for a while, so finally picked one up.

Wakui 180mm in white 2, stainless clad. Pretty affordable and seemed like a good way to try one out. Profile looks dead flat but actually has a very slight curve. Looks really thin BTE.


----------



## jedy617

Well this was in interesting impulse grab.


----------



## tag98

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Yu Kurosaki Senko Bunka from SHARP Knife Shop.


How are you finding it so far? I have a couple pieces from him and am curious about the senko line


----------



## superworrier

jedy617 said:


> Well this was in interesting impulse grab.
> 
> View attachment 167847
> 
> 
> View attachment 167848
> 
> 
> View attachment 167846
> 
> 
> View attachment 167845


What is this / where is it from? (I know it's kagekiyo at least)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

tag98 said:


> How are you finding it so far? I have a couple pieces from him and am curious about the senko line



It's light, nimble and slicey with a rather flat profile that I prefer in a bunka. There's nothing about it quality wise that seems lacking.

Here's me using it a bit:





For the love of cutting: a cut-vid thread for all


Just playing around with YouTube and new phone and such… don’t judge haha. That looked pretty smooth to me. Well done!




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Is there anything in particular you're interested in knowing?


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> What is this / where is it from? (I know it's kagekiyo at least)


Blue 1 dama with black dye finish (it's etched and polished). Got it from miura. This is the second one they have listed. Have not seen this finish at any other shop (but is listed on baba hamonos website)


----------



## Kgp

Bensonhai said:


> View attachment 167807


Look nice! What is it?


----------



## Kgp

jedy617 said:


> Well this was in interesting impulse grab.
> 
> View attachment 167847
> 
> 
> View attachment 167848
> 
> 
> View attachment 167846
> 
> 
> View attachment 167845


Very nice. What is it?


----------



## jedy617

Kgp said:


> Very nice. What is it?


Kagekiyo blue 1 dama black dyed


----------



## tag98

HumbleHomeCook said:


> It's light, nimble and slicey with a rather flat profile that I prefer in a bunka. There's nothing about it quality wise that seems lacking.
> 
> Here's me using it a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the love of cutting: a cut-vid thread for all
> 
> 
> Just playing around with YouTube and new phone and such… don’t judge haha. That looked pretty smooth to me. Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything in particular you're interested in knowing?


Im very curious how it compares to his other lines since its roll forged, im eyeing a petty and nakiri and wondering if its worth the extra few bucks for a fujin over a senko


----------



## Bensonhai

Kgp said:


> Look nice! What is it?


Hinoura Tsukasa Rainbow Damascus Santoku


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

tag98 said:


> Im very curious how it compares to his other lines since its roll forged, im eyeing a petty and nakiri and wondering if its worth the extra few bucks for a fujin over a senko



I don't own any of his other lines but I'll say I do not place much stock in roll forged vs. hand forged. I doubt anyone would ever notice a performance difference regardless of maker. Others may feel differently.


----------



## timebard

Expanding my Swedish gang with a small gyuto from AG Klint, 187x48 with a birch burl hidden tang western handle. Edge out of the box was a bit lacking but the grind is legit. Looking forward to putting a more refined edge on it and giving it a proper test!


----------



## Philip Yu

Kgp said:


> Look nice! What is it?


----------



## SWF

Finally found one: *Yoshikazu Ikeda *Santoku:


----------



## iandustries

jedy617 said:


> Kagekiyo blue 1 dama black dyed



ooo i was looking at this- from miura knives?


----------



## javi_rome

Mazaki 240mm AS. K&S drop. Might be catch and release


----------



## Jville

javi_rome said:


> Mazaki 240mm AS. K&S drop. Might be catch and release


What aren’t you digging?


----------



## javi_rome

I love Mazaki, excited to try the AS version. It's just the profile I can't get into lol. I would love it more if it was the pre 2021 profile. 

Edit @Jville


----------



## Bensonhai




----------



## Karl Dial

Bensonhai said:


> View attachment 167929
> View attachment 167930


Where did you get the cutting board? What type of woods?


----------



## hien

Impulse buy


----------



## jedy617

iandustries said:


> ooo i was looking at this- from miura knives?


Yep


----------



## Bensonhai

Karl Dial said:


> Where did you get the cutting board? What type of woods?


Andrew Bailey Custom Woodworking 
Purple Heart and Paduak


----------



## hmh

daniel_il said:


> Fujiyama 240 extra thick



Looks great! How does it cut? How would you say it compares to your other top performers?


----------



## daniel_il

hmh said:


> Looks great! How does it cut? How would you say it compares to your other top performers?


I would say very similar grinds to a regular fujiyama but with a thicker spine(around 4mm) and much more weight behind it(250gsm).elite performer for sure.

hope it helps a little


----------



## hmh

daniel_il said:


> I would say very similar grinds to a regular fujiyama but with a thicker spine(around 4mm) and much more weight behind it(250gsm).elite performer for sure.
> 
> hope it helps a little




Thanks!! I need me a Kaiju or Thick Fujiyama!


----------



## EricEricEric

Tobias Heldqvist 
26C3 nickel damascus
243mm long 57mm tall 5.5mm thick



This knife came out incredibly well and you can just feel the quality/skill. Waited close to a year for this one and it was well worth the wait.


----------



## Stx00lax

New Raquin. 230x55, 167grams. Regular grind , 125sc and xc10. So far it has a similar cutting feel as my 210 denka (second picture). If I am comparing the two though, the Raquin obviously has much better fit/finish and surprisingly nimble tip. The burnt oak handle is very comfortable.


----------



## jonnachang

That’s just beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## kidsos

Went in for a stone went out with a 300 Togashi white 1 yanagiba    (and a stone)











Bonus kniferack pic with a small piece of the collection


----------



## kpham12

kidsos said:


> Went in for a stone went out with a 300 Togashi white 1 yanagiba    (and a stone)
> 
> View attachment 168111
> View attachment 168112
> View attachment 168113
> 
> Bonus kniferack pic with a small piece of the collection
> View attachment 168114


Nice, what’s the gyuto on the rack?


----------



## kidsos

kpham12 said:


> Nice, what’s the gyuto on the rack?


240 Mazaki a cleancut version from 2020


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Took these pics of my new (to me) shihan 52100 literally right after getting this in person from @timebard I then drove to work and immediately started using it. I’m in love. This is quite possibly my favorite knife for a variety of reasons.

I use this as a line knife in a fairly tight line. The 210 fits comfortably on that line without getting in the way, but has enough length (and especially height) to use very comfortably on anything I have to worry about on the line.

The profile and edge geometry shocked me at how much I enjoyed them. I typically like a low tip and flat profile. This upswept tip actually works very well for how I cut and slice, and the. It gently goes into a really nice flat profile for the majority of the blade. The geometry is made to work. Gives excellent feedback and didn’t have any trouble with anything I threw at it today. It was particularly good at slicing raw hamachi for a crudo/sashimi dish I have to do.

Also, the knife is simply gorgeous to me. The KU tsuchime flats are very nice to feel in a pinch grip and look great, the toasted ash handle vs the standard thermory is far more attractive to me, and the kanji is wicked cool. Overall I could t be more happy and will definitely be looking into more shihan in the future. Seriously perfect line knife for me.


----------



## blokey

Wakui 180mm White #2 Nakiri from EpicEdge, amazing deal.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Took these pics of my new (to me) shihan 52100 literally right after getting this in person from @timebard I then drove to work and immediately started using it. I’m in love. This is quite possibly my favorite knife for a variety of reasons.
> 
> I use this as a line knife in a fairly tight line. The 210 fits comfortably on that line without getting in the way, but has enough length (and especially height) to use very comfortably on anything I have to worry about on the line.
> 
> The profile and edge geometry shocked me at how much I enjoyed them. I typically like a low tip and flat profile. This upswept tip actually works very well for how I cut and slice, and the. It gently goes into a really nice flat profile for the majority of the blade. The geometry is made to work. Gives excellent feedback and didn’t have any trouble with anything I threw at it today. It was particularly good at slicing raw hamachi for a crudo/sashimi dish I have to do.
> 
> Also, the knife is simply gorgeous to me. The KU tsuchime flats are very nice to feel in a pinch grip and look great, the toasted ash handle vs the standard thermory is far more attractive to me, and the kanji is wicked cool. Overall I could t be more happy and will definitely be looking into more shihan in the future. Seriously perfect line knife for me. View attachment 168220
> View attachment 168221


Hell ya, I think I need one soon.


----------



## Karl Dial

Tetsujin Tanryusen B2 240mm gyuto from K&S


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

blokey said:


> View attachment 168343
> View attachment 168344
> 
> Wakui 180mm White #2 Nakiri from EpicEdge, amazing deal.



I've been tempted by that one many times.


----------



## blokey

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I've been tempted by that one many times.


It is really good, the edge is extremely thin, not unlike Yoshikane.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Mikeadunne said:


> Hell ya, I think I need one soon.


I’d definitely recommend. Seriously good blade


----------



## brimmergj

Hirotomo Gyuto 210. Heavy and thiccc, but cuts well. Handle is real rough, but some sandpaper will take care of that.





Kagekiyo Blue #1 240 from BST


----------



## timebard

My Swedish collection continues to grow with 1 1/2 new makers arriving today...










Dalman AEBL and Dalman + Birgersson warikomi.


----------



## SWF

Just arrived:

*Ikkanshi Tadatsuna*
240mm Gyuto & 170mm Bunka


----------



## Delat

Preview shot of a knife I totally cannot believe I managed to score.

This is an s-grind nakiri in stainless SF100 steel from Willow Forge Custom Knives, aka Neil Ayling. I’m on his list for a custom but it’s so far out I couldn’t resist grabbing this guy in the meantime. I’m not even a nakiri guy but I think I might need to become one now.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Delat said:


> Preview shot of a knife I totally cannot believe I managed to score.
> 
> This is an s-grind nakiri in stainless SF100 steel from Willow Forge Custom Knives, aka Neil Ayling. I’m on his list for a custom but it’s so far out I couldn’t resist grabbing this guy in the meantime. I’m not even a nakiri guy but I think I might need to become one now.
> 
> View attachment 168894



Wow, what a stunning design!


----------



## Hockey3081

Feels new since the maker was cool enough to reprofile the knife for me. Originally had a profile that looked similar to a zKramer but there wasn’t enough of a flat spot for me. I was going to leave it alone but Dillon (Dreck Metal) was super cool and took care of me with a more triangular profile that made this a pleasure to use. Not for everyone’s tastes I’m sure but I enjoy the occasional eccentric knife.


----------



## Reptyle

I too just got a nakiri from Neil Ayling! Been waiting on it a while, but totally worth it.
It's a gorgeous knife that cuts very well and feels even better.


----------



## Delat

Reptyle said:


> I too just got a nakiri from Neil Ayling! Been waiting on it a while, but totally worth it.
> It's a gorgeous knife that cuts very well and feels even better.
> 
> View attachment 169003



Oooh, stingray handle w/cumai blade? Damascus core with some sort of cladding? Would love to see more pics!


----------



## Delat

Hockey3081 said:


> Feels new since the maker was cool enough to reprofile the knife for me. Originally had a profile that looked similar to a zKramer but there wasn’t enough of a flat spot for me. I was going to leave it alone but Dillon (Dreck Metal) was super cool and took care of me with a more triangular profile that made this a pleasure to use. Not for everyone’s tastes I’m sure but I enjoy the occasional eccentric knife.
> 
> View attachment 168981



That’s so cool he reprofiled it for you!


----------



## Hockey3081

Delat said:


> Oooh, stingray handle w/cumai blade? Damascus core with some sort of cladding? Would love to see more pics!


I was just looking at this handle today. I believe there is a Damascus inlay and butt cap. Neil is quite impressive.


----------



## jonnachang

On its way from Czech Republic a 240 by 55 mm kurouchi gyuto in 1.2008 steel by Dominik Filip of Merion Forge.


----------



## superworrier

Mazaki blue 2 honsanmai 225m. Comes in at like ~230x50 and 220-230g. Pretty crazy taper and pretty nice workhorse grind. Definitely nicer F&F compared to KU.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Alex Horn gyuto in CruforgeV. This guy just arrived today and I couldn't be happier. Nail flexing thin behind the edge. Great distal taper and flawless for and finish. I picked this up from District Cutlery after another one I














purchased from them got damaged in shipping. Big shout out to those guys as they gave me a full refund and didn't have to. So far I just cut a quick sweet potato and diced and onion but this handled it flawlessly zero wedging and screaming sharp out of the box. I was looking for something to replace my Yoshikane for performance and this absolutely does that. Thank you Alex!!!


----------



## Hockey3081

Matt Jacobs said:


> Alex Horn gyuto in CruforgeV. This guy just arrived today and I couldn't be happier. Nail flexing thin behind the edge. Great distal taper and flawless for and finish. I picked this up from District Cutlery after another one IView attachment 169100
> View attachment 169101
> View attachment 169102
> View attachment 169103
> View attachment 169104
> purchased from them got damaged in shipping. Big shout out to those guys as they gave me a full refund and didn't have to. So far I just cut a quick sweet potato and diced and onion but this handled it flawlessly zero wedging and screaming sharp out of the box. I was looking for something to replace my Yoshikane for performance and this absolutely does that. Thank you Alex!!!


Good stuff! I love his profile (used it as a guide to get my knife reprofiled). He did a cool little chat at the Damasteel Invitational about physics and why the triangular profile is ideal.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Hockey3081 said:


> Good stuff! I love his profile (used it as a guide to get my knife reprofiled). He did a cool little chat at the Damasteel Invitational about physics and why the triangular profile is ideal.


I can say that while its not the best for tip chopping it is amazing for things like onions, garlic and shallots. It is my favorite overall profile.


----------



## pjheff

Matt Jacobs said:


> Alex Horn gyuto in CruforgeV. This guy just arrived today and I couldn't be happier. Nail flexing thin behind the edge. Great distal taper and flawless for and finish. I picked this up from District Cutlery after another one I purchased from them got damaged in shipping. Big shout out to those guys as they gave me a full refund and didn't have to. So far I just cut a quick sweet potato and diced and onion but this handled it flawlessly zero wedging and screaming sharp out of the box. I was looking for something to replace my Yoshikane for performance and this absolutely does that. Thank you Alex!!!



Is this experience your first with CruForge V? That steel interests me, and I’d very much appreciate a more thorough review when you’ve had time to use and sharpen it.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

pjheff said:


> Is this experience your first with CruForge V? That steel interests me, and I’d very much appreciate a more thorough review when you’ve had time to use and sharpen it.


This is my first knife in this steel, I would be happy to report updates as I use it. I believe this one is at 64hrc and it came hair popping sharp so I didnt need to sharpen it. I have heard this may patina quicker than other steels but after one potato and one onion I dont see any patina. I have used other knives that started to patina instantly so that is a good sign to me.


----------



## gaijin

Arrived today:










This is of course a cheap chinese cleaver. I got it from this Aliexpress store:









17.49US $ 52% OFF|Kitchen Knife Professional Chinese Cleaver Chef's Knife Carbon Steel With Wooden Handle Knives Handmade Cleaver Kitchen Knife - Kitchen Knives - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Model no DW343 (there has been two versions on the same page).

The interesting thing here is just not the knife, but the fact that I only paid USD 22 including shipping to Sweden and including the VAT handling. In older times, the VAT was usually added - with an extra USD 10 administrative fee - upon import, but this knife just came home to my mailbox. 

The edge is not really up to what I want yet, but that's why I have all those stones, right?


----------



## Hockey3081

Matt Jacobs said:


> This is my first knife in this steel, I would be happy to report updates as I use it. I believe this one is at 64hrc and it came hair popping sharp so I didnt need to sharpen it. I have heard this may patina quicker than other steels but after one potato and one onion I dont see any patina. I have used other knives that started to patina instantly so that is a good sign to me.



I have a knife from Adam Desrosiers in Cruforge-V and he gave me the following advice:

“The cruforge-v is a high vanadium steel, so occasionally it will benefit from a couple passes on a fine diamond stone. Regular stones will sharpen the steel matrix, but they won’t cut the vanadium carbides. Over time they will look like little round M&Ms sticking out of the edge, and the diamond stone will fracture them sharp again. Maybe every 10th sharpening.”


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Hockey3081 said:


> I have a knife from Adam Desrosiers in Cruforge-V and he gave me the following advice:
> 
> “The cruforge-v is a high vanadium steel, so occasionally it will benefit from a couple passes on a fine diamond stone. Regular stones will sharpen the steel matrix, but they won’t cut the vanadium carbides. Over time they will look like little round M&Ms sticking out of the edge, and the diamond stone will fracture them sharp again. Maybe every 10th sharpening.”


thank you, great advise


----------



## daniel_il

Old dexter i scored on Ebay
It’s all about fun, great distal taper
Needed some love ..


----------



## daniel_il

gaijin said:


> Arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 169173
> 
> View attachment 169174
> 
> 
> This is of course a cheap chinese cleaver. I got it from this Aliexpress store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.49US $ 52% OFF|Kitchen Knife Professional Chinese Cleaver Chef's Knife Carbon Steel With Wooden Handle Knives Handmade Cleaver Kitchen Knife - Kitchen Knives - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model no DW343 (there has been two versions on the same page).
> 
> The interesting thing here is just not the knife, but the fact that I only paid USD 22 including shipping to Sweden and including the VAT handling. In older times, the VAT was usually added - with an extra USD 10 administrative fee - upon import, but this knife just came home to my mailbox.
> 
> The edge is not really up to what I want yet, but that's why I have all those stones, right?



Interesting to hear your thoughts on this one. I'm a big fan of their stainless f-208, my stainless came with nice convex grind.


----------



## Auskid

gaijin said:


> Arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 169173
> 
> View attachment 169174
> 
> 
> This is of course a cheap chinese cleaver. I got it from this Aliexpress store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.49US $ 52% OFF|Kitchen Knife Professional Chinese Cleaver Chef's Knife Carbon Steel With Wooden Handle Knives Handmade Cleaver Kitchen Knife - Kitchen Knives - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model no DW343 (there has been two versions on the same page).
> 
> The interesting thing here is just not the knife, but the fact that I only paid USD 22 including shipping to Sweden and including the VAT handling. In older times, the VAT was usually added - with an extra USD 10 administrative fee - upon import, but this knife just came home to my mailbox.
> 
> The edge is not really up to what I want yet, but that's why I have all those stones, right?



Good choicethis is probably the biggest brand for Cantonese chefs in China. As it is a professional slicing cleaver for delicate work, it does require user to thin the blade to its liking.


----------



## Jeff

daniel_il said:


> Old dexter i scored on Ebay
> It’s all about fun, great distal taper
> Needed some love ..View attachment 169267
> View attachment 169268
> View attachment 169269
> View attachment 169270



I went on a
Dexter binge for a while. Love the heft … and made in Massachusetts!

They are a joy to sharpen. But, compared to J-knives it is like driving a 69 Caddy with bad shocks compared to Lotus.

The vintage Henckels seem more nimble and have some flex in the tips.

But


----------



## gaijin

Auskid said:


> Good choicethis is probably the biggest brand for Cantonese chefs in China. As it is a professional slicing cleaver for delicate work, it does require user to thin the blade to its liking.



Well... I have planned a session with the stones today. Upon first inspection I noticed that the cutting edge was only ground from one side with a quite big burr on the other.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I must confess to having a bit of a petty fetish. I just like these nice little knives. This example is a Ginrei series petty made by Shi.Han and sold initially by Japanese Knife Imports. It offers a blade forged from 52100 steel with a very nicely made octagonal ho wood magnolia handle. It came with a blade length of 150mm and a depth of 29mm at the heel. Though supposedly extensively used by its previous owner it arrived in “as new condition” perfectly sharpened complete with its silk bag and Kydex blade guard. Nice! A few pics …
































It didn’t get a lot of use when it first arrived, but when I got a nice piece of pork belly, I thought it was perfect for a welcome to the family meal for my new ShiHan petty. Why you say? Well as any lover of pork belly knows it’s necessary to have a very sharp knife to score the skin, yet a knife that handles well enough in hand to avoid scoring into the meat. If I were in “confession” mode, I would admit to occasionally using an “Olfa” cutter for the job … I know … the worst possible crime for a knife lover. Anyway here is a few pics of my ShiHan in action.
















Combine the pork cracklins with some delicious garlicy gravy over pork belly and you have the makings of a Michelin three star meal eaten directly from the pan with your fingers. Now that delicious experience is permanently fused in my mind to my precious Ginrei ShiHan petty.


----------



## daniel_il

Jeff said:


> I went on a
> Dexter binge for a while. Love the heft … and made in Massachusetts!
> 
> They are a joy to sharpen. But, compared to J-knives it is like driving a 69 Caddy with bad shocks compared to Lotus.
> 
> The vintage Henckels seem more nimble and have some flex in the tips.
> 
> But



cheers the Henckeks are tempting too, i wanted to try out American made this time. considered Clyde and Dex.


----------



## Bolek

gaijin said:


> Arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 169173
> 
> View attachment 169174
> 
> 
> This is of course a cheap chinese cleaver. I got it from this Aliexpress store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.49US $ 52% OFF|Kitchen Knife Professional Chinese Cleaver Chef's Knife Carbon Steel With Wooden Handle Knives Handmade Cleaver Kitchen Knife - Kitchen Knives - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model no DW343 (there has been two versions on the same page).
> 
> The interesting thing here is just not the knife, but the fact that I only paid USD 22 including shipping to Sweden and including the VAT handling. In older times, the VAT was usually added - with an extra USD 10 administrative fee - upon import, but this knife just came home to my mailbox.
> 
> The edge is not really up to what I want yet, but that's why I have all those stones, right?


I'll have one too.


----------



## choochoochop

gaijin said:


> Arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 169173
> 
> View attachment 169174
> 
> 
> This is of course a cheap chinese cleaver. I got it from this Aliexpress store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.49US $ 52% OFF|Kitchen Knife Professional Chinese Cleaver Chef's Knife Carbon Steel With Wooden Handle Knives Handmade Cleaver Kitchen Knife - Kitchen Knives - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model no DW343 (there has been two versions on the same page).
> 
> The interesting thing here is just not the knife, but the fact that I only paid USD 22 including shipping to Sweden and including the VAT handling. In older times, the VAT was usually added - with an extra USD 10 administrative fee - upon import, but this knife just came home to my mailbox.
> 
> The edge is not really up to what I want yet, but that's why I have all those stones, right?


That's a lot of knife for the money. Shipping alone in the US for that size knife will cost about that.


----------



## Auskid

Hi guys I have just received a brand new Watanabe Gyuto today. And it looks like it is bended. Zahocho told me it is common among the Watanabe, Kato and even Shig. He said it is due to the uneven bump that caused the illusion. Any thoughts? Is it true?


----------



## Mlan

It is possible the spine might be a little bent while the edge is straight. I recommend taking a ruler and drawing a straight line on a piece of paper and then seeing if both the spine and the edge are straight or not. Sometimes knives with a lot of taper can be visually deceiving. They look bent, but are really straight. I had a Hinoura like that.


----------



## EricEricEric

It could actually be a low spot on the right side of the knife or a high spot on the left side of the knife, or both

Then the edge was sharpened straight

I believe I’ve had three different knives that were geometrically incorrect

They were very expensive knives unfortunately

Quality control could definitely use improvement 

there’s a lot of amazing knife makers out there that will make you a perfect custom knife for the same price


----------



## RDalman

EricEricEric said:


> It could actually be a low spot on the right side of the knife or a high spot on the left side of the knife, or both
> 
> Then the edge was sharpened straight
> 
> I believe I’ve had three different knives that were geometrically incorrect
> 
> They were very expensive knives unfortunately
> 
> Quality control could definitely use improvement
> 
> there’s a lot of amazing knife makers out there that will make you a perfect custom knife for the same price


Define "geometrically incorrect" please.
QC needs set standards and tolerances


----------



## gaijin

RDalman said:


> Define "geometrically incorrect" please.
> QC needs set standards and tolerances



Are you saying that you'll get an ISO 9000 certificate if we ask you to?


----------



## RDalman

gaijin said:


> Are you saying that you'll get an ISO 9000 certificate if we ask you to?


Bhahahahahaha that would be some fun documentation


----------



## Currantly

Not a new knife... but new to me!

Finally managed to secure an OG Konosuke Fujiyama. Circa 2014 and forged out of tasty White #2 Steel. Incredibly happy to be the new caretaker of this piece.

Cheers!


----------



## AT5760

This made my Friday lunch break a heck of a lot better. Looking forward to testing it out this weekend.


----------



## soigne_west




----------



## Pie

Again, too excited to take a proper picture, so the standard serial-killer-in-car picture. 




This one is going to take some getting used to, it’s about 2 pounds and almost 25% thicker than the other one they had


----------



## M1k3

Pie said:


> Again, too excited to take a proper picture, so the standard serial-killer-in-car picture.
> View attachment 169626
> 
> This one is going to take some getting used to, it’s about 2 pounds and almost 25% thicker than the other one they had


@captaincaed


----------



## JayS20

One knife I actually got last year but didn't really show yet.

Brook Turner feather Dami with Honduran Rosewood and African Blackwood handle. Saya is stained Rose Mahagony
Great guy and nice work


----------



## Philip Yu




----------



## Carl Kotte

soigne_west said:


> View attachment 169618
> View attachment 169619
> View attachment 169620


----------



## Bico Doce

Here’s a Tsourkan workhorse in 52100. He said he profiled it slightly thinner than normal - feels perfect to me. Really impeccable work


----------



## Mikeadunne

Bico Doce said:


> Here’s a Tsourkan workhorse in 52100. He said he profiled it slightly thinner than normal - feels perfect to me. Really impeccable work
> 
> View attachment 169751
> 
> View attachment 169752
> 
> View attachment 169753
> 
> View attachment 169754


you got it!


----------



## Bico Doce

Mikeadunne said:


> you got it!


And there may be a matching suji in the works as well…


----------



## Mikeadunne

Bico Doce said:


> And there may be a matching suji in the works as well…


*jealous


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Bico Doce said:


> Here’s a Tsourkan workhorse in 52100. He said he profiled it slightly thinner than normal - feels perfect to me. Really impeccable work
> 
> View attachment 169751
> 
> View attachment 169752
> 
> View attachment 169753
> 
> View attachment 169754



That's beautiful. I _really_ like his style.


----------



## blokey

Shihan 240 ku, good experience so far.


----------



## Patinated

blokey said:


> Shihan 240 ku, good experience so far.
> View attachment 169773
> View attachment 169774
> View attachment 169775


Wow that is some neat choil polishing!!!


----------



## Auskid

My Feb shopping spree. Shouldn't have asked KKF for knife recommendations LOL.


----------



## M1k3

Auskid said:


> My Feb shopping spree. Shouldn't have asked KKF for knife recommendations LOL.


Looking forward to the results of March.


----------



## Auskid

M1k3 said:


> Looking forward to the results of March.


Yes I will do a Sanjo head to head comparisons.


----------



## blokey

Auskid said:


> My Feb shopping spree. Shouldn't have asked KKF for knife recommendations LOL.


Damn...


----------



## Pie

Auskid said:


> My Feb shopping spree. Shouldn't have asked KKF for knife recommendations LOL.


Wow.


----------



## M1k3

Auskid said:


> Yes I will do a Sanjo head to head comparisons.


Yoshikane, Watanoyama, Masashi, Wakui...


----------



## drsmp

@soigne_west Went a little overboard on that steak knife set


----------



## drsmp

After seeing Kamon’s Darth Vader gyuto on IG , I decided to give my KKF Kamon an etch and polish.














Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## drsmp

252x57mm nickel and wrought iron clad western handled gyuto with twr steel core and a western full tang handle in blue stabilized birch. Great knife from Tobias Heldqvist of Sweden and great service from Crocker Cutlery.


----------



## Brian Weekley

The MS qualification is hard to earn and well justified among knife makers. When a chance came up to acquire this knife made by Dave Lisch. I won’t say I jumped at it because it cost me my prized Yanick Gyuto plus cash. Once received I knew the trade plus cash was well justified. It’s a very special knife by any measure.

It is Dave’s Stag Handle Chef’s knife. The blade and edge measure in at 270mm. The knife is 66mm deep at the heel and weighs in at 388gms. It tapers from 4.6mm at the heel, to 1.05mm 1” from the tip. The Damascus steel is a combination of 15n20 and 1080 steel. The pattern is Dave’s Dragon Flower Pattern Mosiac with a C lock integral bolster. The handle is Sambar stag.

A few pics …

































As chance would have it a family dinner was scheduled tonight where my participation would be my family’s favourite Newfoundland Seven Layer Supper. Lots of choppy choppy.
















This Lisch Gyuto is an absolute delight in hand. It’s perfectly balanced in my pinch grip. Very light and maneuverable. It made short work of tonight’s chopping duties and I definitely won’t shy away from using it when the urge strikes me. Check out the Naughty Schoolboy Thread to see how it performed in the great potato slap down.


----------



## Bensonhai

*Toyama aogami#2 stainless clad 240mm gyuto








*


----------



## Delat

My new nakiri finally arrived!

This is a 170mm s-grind in SF100 stainless steel from Neil Ayling at Willow Forge Custom Knives. Feels laser thin, super light, less than 1mm wide at the base of the “S” or the “wedge”. I’m super excited to try it.


----------



## Barmoley

Took some time, but the working horsey is here…..


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Barmoley said:


> Took some time, but the working horsey is here…..
> 
> View attachment 170099



Material? Absolute beauty senor ~


----------



## Barmoley

MontezumaBoy said:


> Material? Absolute beauty senor ~


Just the way you like them sir. AEB-L + desert iron wood.


----------



## pjheff

Barmoley said:


> Just the way you like them sir. AEB-L + desert iron wood.



I may well have one from the same litter:


----------



## Bensonhai




----------



## Tea_Hills

Just picked up the tinker tank and the mag strip. Really like both


----------



## Martyn

Finally boarded the TF train 

Morihei Hisamoto white 1 iron clad 210 and 240 - 









Interestingly the 240 has much thinner grind than the 210. 
240 - 





210 -


----------



## tgfencer

Martyn said:


> Finally boarded the TF train
> 
> Morihei Hisamoto white 1 iron clad 210 and 240 -
> View attachment 170266
> 
> View attachment 170267
> 
> 
> Interestingly the 240 has much thinner grind than the 210.
> 240 -
> View attachment 170268
> 
> 
> 210 -
> View attachment 170269



Hope you like them. The price on this line is good, but the gaps in those scales hurt my soul a little bit.


----------



## Martyn

tgfencer said:


> Hope you like them. The price on this line is good, but the gaps in those scales hurt my soul a little bit.


yeah the price was not bad, especially for the 240, which they only had one in stock and I wanted free shipping, hence the 210 as well lol.
I guess I will need to fill the gaps with wax or glue before using them


----------



## daddy yo yo

Martyn said:


> yeah the price was not bad, especially for the 240, which they only had one in stock and I wanted free shipping, hence the 210 as well lol.
> I guess I will need to fill the gaps with wax or glue before using them


…or you use them as they are and once you are sure they are keepers, you’ll have a proper handle installed!


----------



## daniel_il

Cm4030 came in today..incredible cutter, I became cleavers guy lately.
Interesting to see how’s the stainless comparing to the carbon version.


----------



## KO88

daniel_il said:


> Cm4030 came in today..incredible cutter, I became cleavers guy lately.
> Interesting to see how’s the stainless comparing to the carbon version.View attachment 170328
> View attachment 170329


And so is there any performance difference?


----------



## BillHanna

CCK 1301. Looking forward to dinner.


----------



## daniel_il

KO88 said:


> And so is there any performance difference?


Both really sharp out of the box. The carbon slightly better on paper towels but on real life cutting i cant tell the difference. Both have similar grinds with surprisingly good food release, the stainless got thinner spine.


----------



## kpham12

daniel_il said:


> Cm4030 came in today..incredible cutter, I became cleavers guy lately.
> Interesting to see how’s the stainless comparing to the carbon version.View attachment 170328
> View attachment 170329



I wish they made a full #6 size in the CM stainless steel. Out of all the cleavers I’ve tried so far, the balance on the Sugimotos feels the best due to the rat tail tang, light barrel handle and the distal taper. Very forward balanced for chopping power without feeling too heavy.


----------



## daniel_il

kpham12 said:


> I wish they made a full #6 size in the CM stainless steel. Out of all the cleavers I’ve tried so far, the balance on the Sugimotos feels the best due to the rat tail tang, light barrel handle and the distal taper. Very forward balanced for chopping power without feeling too heavy.



i was thinking the same, my cleaver sweet spot is around 210mm so a bigger stainless should be nice. honestly their cleavers so much superior than the competitors and one of the best cutters i've tried. really happy with the cm4030. for large prep i got the 1#.


----------



## jonnachang

240 mm by 54 mm KT in 145SC and XC10 steel steel by Bryan Raquin.


----------



## preizzo

jonnachang said:


> 240 mm by 54 mm KT in 145SC and XC10 steel steel by Bryan Raquin.View attachment 170358
> View attachment 170359
> View attachment 170360
> View attachment 170361


Thought he stopped with custom ,nice one jhon


----------



## Bico Doce

Bico Doce said:


> Here’s a Tsourkan workhorse in 52100. He said he profiled it slightly thinner than normal - feels perfect to me. Really impeccable work
> 
> View attachment 169751
> 
> View attachment 169752
> 
> View attachment 169753
> 
> View attachment 169754


Here is the matching Tsourkan suji - 52100, 280mm, ziricote handle


----------



## Philip Yu

Thank You Ryan...but next time Calvin and Hobbes pls?


----------



## adam92

ModRQC said:


> Here we have a duo review, the happenstance being that I received a brand new Masahiro VC on the very same day that I received a secondhand JCK Deep Impact. The knives are so similar, and yet so dissimilar, that I couldn’t miss the chance to do both in comparison.
> 
> *Masahiro – VC series Virgin Carbon Gyuto 210mm*
> 328 / 210 / *208 *...* 46 */ 39 / 26 ... *1.9* / 1.8 / 1.2 / *0.6 *...* -5 *...* 181g *...* ***
> 
> _*Long *_(Total / Blade / Edge) *High *(Heel / Half / Tip -35)_* Thick *_(Heel / Half / Tip -35 / Tip -10)_* Balance *_(Chin = 0) _*Weight Cutting OOTB *_( *** Poor **** Avg. ***** Good ****** Any shade of Great)
> 
> JCK Natures – Deep Impact Aogami Super Gyuto 210mm
> 340 / 220 / *213 *... *46* / 40 / 27 ... *1.8* / 1.7 / 1.6 / *0.7 *...* -5 *...* 180g *...* n/a*
> 
> The Deep Impact, having been used before, couldn’t be truthfully noted here on all points, even by the poor standards I set myself to respect, so it will be sort of tagging along the Masahiro review. As it was going dull when I got it, I simply touched it up on SP2K to give it back some bite and slice - in the same ballpark than the Masahiro, decent enough to do a prep and get an idea of where to go from there.
> 
> View attachment 88825
> 
> 
> *F&F: 2/5
> 
> Handle: 0.5/1*
> Masahiro VC handle is made of laminated wood – and feels just like that. Each scale shows inconsistencies, and they are obviously even more inconsistent one to another. However, the handle feels solid and comfortable enough, and looks impervious to any kind of wear. The Deep Impact micarta handle suffers from a condition of white spotting looking like wear, especially along the angles and behind the bolster, but also to a lesser level on both flat sides. No blame to the seller, I was forewarned. On the good side we have a better shaped handle than the Masahiro, solid and comfy enough too.
> 
> View attachment 88824
> 
> 
> *Bolster/Ferrule: 0.5/1*
> Masahiro bolster is well proportioned and shaped as an object, but a bit too short, angular and abrupt for best comfort with a knife. Otherwise, tang aligns with the blade showing no important bending, and the bolster tapers evenly from scales to blade. Deep Impact would have got full marks.
> 
> *Blade: 0.5/1*
> The blade of the Masahiro shows no irregularity whatsoever. The choil is left a bit rough, and I feel a little more real estate after the bolster would do nicely: with the recessed heel ending just below it I feel space is a bit cramped for a comfortable pinch with the middle finger nestling at the choil, and the fact that the bolster isn’t the most comfortable doesn’t help. I could still adjust with a natural grip, so I cannot say it’s problematic, just something that I feel could be improved upon.
> 
> The Deep Impact offers a bit more real estate for finger placement after the bolster, a flexibility extending to the fact that the balance is located just after the taper. Thanks to that, one can use a comfortable pinch grip right around the balance point, and even a more forward or backward grip too without feeling unbalanced or cramped. On the other hand, the choil is just as rough as the Masahiro, and my unit here has that ill-grinded, somewhat jagged area right in the middle of the curve that adds to the discomfort. The blade shows no irregularity.
> 
> *Spine: 0.5/1*
> Spine of both knives is your average low end affair, not exactly uncomfortable, polished just enough for use, but the angles are still a bit on the rough.
> 
> View attachment 88823
> 
> 
> *Finish: 0/1*
> Masahiro is a monosteel finished on the belt grinder. The pattern is quite rough, but quite uniform too. It’s not a problem especially at this pricepoint, but in this specific subcategory it cannot deserve any point either, especially when a 50$ Victorinox looks much nicer. However this is mostly a matter of having all my knives reviewed on equal grounds, and obviously the Masahiro is perfectly alright this way. The Deep Impact is cladded with stainless steel, where we can also find grinder marks, although the pattern is much lighter: it shows mostly at slanted angles under a crude enough light. It would have gotten the average mark here: cladding is polished enough to blend while the cladding line draws most of the attention anyhow.
> 
> 
> *EXPERIENCE: 4.5/5
> 
> Box: 0.5/1*
> The Masahiro box looks great, the fold of VCI paper is branded with Masahiro (first time I see that, a curioso of no importance) and there’s a carton sheath that follows the design of the box – a little extra security on the blade is always nice. It is all however made of rather cheap, thin and wobbly laminated carton. The Deep Impact would have earned full marks: the box is neat, thick and sturdy, with a full blue felt liner inside where the knife’s handle is securely encased and the blade is cozy, wrapped in its VCI fold and an extra plastic sheath, all this topped with extra foam protection.
> 
> View attachment 88818
> 
> 
> *First Impression: 1/1*
> Despite the rough finish and laminated handle, there’s a superb vibe coming with the Masahiro. It could almost be mistaken for a cheap western Chef from the hardware store at first glance, but looks fiercely dedicated and has that discreet but powerful identity in being a Virgin Carbon ground almost to a single bevel. It’s a unique knife hidden by the most ordinary, inconspicuous appearances.
> 
> The Deep Impact was love on first sight, this dating back to the first time I saw it online. Getting it secondhand didn’t tamper that in the slightest. The first impression is quite different from the Masahiro: the Deep Impact looks sleek and proficient, almost aggressively so, begging of you to use it, to sharpen it, looking restless whenever it’s not in your hand. Within four hours of receiving it, I had touched it up, used it in a prep, and fully sharpened it – AND was still looking for something else to do with it…
> 
> View attachment 88827
> 
> 
> *Geometry, Profile & Grind: 1/1*
> I like the Masahiro a lot here. Past the average OOTB edge and congestion behind it, it’s a purposeful geometry that will lend itself well to further maintenance through multiple sharpening since it is convexed very consistently and thickens consistently too. While the profile is perhaps a bit more rounded than I actually prefer, it still followed my usual techniques in all preps without having to adjust anything much. For frequent rock choppers it will only get better than my own experience. The spine pretty much is without taper until past the middle point, then there’s a good bit of taper kicking in until the very tip. It’s among the thinnest tips I’ve encountered this far too.
> 
> View attachment 88821
> 
> View attachment 88820
> 
> 
> This point is also one where the Deep Impact hits the right notes. Already relatively thin behind the edge initially, it’s just ready to flow through food. Profile to me is excellent, such a nice flat spot, but it can rock chop with some leverage too. The geometry is nowhere near dedicated as the Masahiro, pretty much the usual V grind that I could observe with so many factory-made knives yet. Grind is on the spot. There’s no distal taper to talk about with this knife. As a whole I would have difficulty giving full marks because there’s nothing exceptional to show for it, but it IS thinner behind the edge than so many knife in this ballpark, and pretty much perfect the way it is.
> 
> View attachment 88822
> 
> View attachment 88819
> 
> 
> *First Use: 1/1*
> The Masahiro was for the most part a joy to use – and the parts that were less agreeable were obviously due to that somewhat bunched-behind-the-edge average OOTB sharpening. A bit of wedging was also expected in denser, taller produces, yet didn’t show as much as I would have thought. Halving an onion – first serious cut with it – was where I experienced the steering most. The correct grip however came naturally the more I went to cut with the knife. The Masahiro was particularly pleasant to use on bell peppers – even made me go back to a fair bit of rock chopping there because it was so slick. Mincing a garlic clove was a breeze with that fine tip.
> 
> The Deep Impact went to cut the very same food side by side with the Masahiro, half the stack each. No particular adjustments needed obviously, and with the touch-ups previously done it was just sharp enough to work pleasantly on that one prep. It was a natural, easy and mighty fun knife to work with – full marks would have ensued. It may not have the depth of the Masahiro’s character, but it is an enabling do-it-all that lets the cutter enjoy himself immensely, and often one just wants to use a knife just like that
> 
> *Maintenance: 1/1*
> With both knives being carbon, some precautions are in order, but with the Deep Impact that is pretty much to just clean and dry as soon as possible after a prep. The Masahiro is fairly reactive although quite manageable of itself. It will fare better however with a full forced patina; once there maintenance is pretty much the same than for the Deep Impact. Can’t see no reason why both knives wouldn’t get full marks here.


From the choil shot of deep impact, looks like righty grind?


----------



## ModRQC

adam92 said:


> From the choil shot of deep impact, looks like righty grind?



I found it rather on the "more symmetrical" side of a japanese blade. Not seen on the picture but with the right lighting the core showed at the choil and almost dead center there as well.


----------



## adam92

ModRQC said:


> I found it rather on the "more symmetrical" side of a japanese blade. Not seen on the picture but with the right lighting the core showed at the choil and almost dead center there as well.


Thanks for reply, I Talked to Koki asking about the same question, below is his comment.


For your information, Japanese Kitchen knives are generally designed for right hand use with a slightly thicker and rounded grinding on the right side blade and a less rounded (almost straight flat) grinding on the left side blade.

However, both right and left hander can use the knives that have double bevel edge sharpened 50/50 without problems.

May I assume the knife can be use for left hander as I saw from your deep impact choil shot, left & right side is not like the huge difference?


----------



## ModRQC

adam92 said:


> Thanks for reply, I Talked to Koki asking about the same question, below is his comment.
> 
> 
> For your information, Japanese Kitchen knives are generally designed for right hand use with a slightly thicker and rounded grinding on the right side blade and a less rounded (almost straight flat) grinding on the left side blade.
> 
> However, both right and left hander can use the knives that have double bevel edge sharpened 50/50 without problems.
> 
> May I assume the knife can be use for left hander as I saw from your deep impact choil shot, left & right side is not like the huge difference?




At least he's honest with the grinding thing. More or less with the "free to go when sharpened 50/50" lol.

Mine unit was as I said as symmetrical as you could hope for. Others may present a bit more of the typical asymmetry but I'd think most would be rather of the same.

To me this kind of geometry - rather of a thin V grind - is also the most forgiving where left handed users are concerned unless the asymmetry is really prominent.

@Benuser *IIRC* bought one recently that he described to me as typically flatter on the left side and a mushy shoulder over the right side of the cutting edge somewhat of how a Misono would present - I believe. I'll let him add on to this if he will.

EDIT But obviously as a left hand user a unit like that would represent some extra work at the edge OOTB trying to make things kosher.


----------



## adam92

Benuser give me the feedback before, for what I understand deep impact is not friendly for left handed user, I guess I have to ask Koki if he have any deep impact in stock which have symmetrical as possible.

I might try out to see is it ok to me or not, if not I probably just sell it, as I only need a gyuto can last whole shift to cut more than 20kg chicken thighs on the poly board. I gonna use shiro kamo R2 for all the veggies anyway. Deep impact only use for meat.


----------



## Benuser

The whole problem will be the sticking of food to the flat left side. You may do whatever you want about the edge: that will remain.


----------



## inferno

800 pages. wow.
i think everybody should celebrate this by getting a new knife!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

inferno said:


> 800 pages. wow.
> i think everybody should celebrate this by getting a new knife!



My new one should be shipping Tuesday.


----------



## BillHanna

HumbleHomeCook said:


> My new one should be shipping Tuesday.


My new one was in Spåre’s Instagram story a few days ago.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> My new one was in Spåre’s Instagram story a few days ago.



Mine is less fancy but coming from Shinichi Watanbe.


----------



## The Blade Itself

I am just getting started in this hobby. My humble contribution that just arrived in the mail today:





Yes, it was sharp. Cut myself a bit before I even realized it had happened. Didn’t even feel it but it looked like a murder scene in the kitchen. It’s really good at cutting limes. And fingers.


----------



## ModRQC

Benuser said:


> The whole problem will be the sticking of food to the flat left side. You may do whatever you want about the edge: that will remain.



Then again sticking of food to almost any knife is problematic. Geometry rules that it either sticks or suffers in separation. At some level of thin BTE any convexing of the edge is a moot point. At some level of thick BTE sharpening angle is a moot point.

In between to each to find his own. For what I’ve seen of « lefty grind » in a factory setting is righty grinds sharpened lefty. Thicker knives in a wide bevel jive will be more readily assessed but could still prove problematic more if left unverified. « Laser thin » V grinds of all provenance tend to blend even very asymmetrical purposed grinds into something like it won’t change much unless the right side geometry is prominently different. Say Masahiro VC to Misono to Deep Impact…


----------



## HSC /// Knives




----------



## MrHiggins

HSC /// Knives said:


> View attachment 170800


That's a classy knife.


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

Video is too big to upload so here it is from my IG.

Adonis 230mm Damascus "White Sea" Gyuto


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 170807



That's really awesome buddy. Happy for you!


----------



## shinyunggyun

The closest thing to a blue #1 konosuke Fujiyama fm. Nakagawa x myojin blue #1


----------



## Gregmega

YANICK 220/52 HONYAKI













Really rounds out the set.







Whole set looking sharpppp


----------



## Gregmega

Couple new Halcyons as well…


----------



## pcs-abc

Gregmega said:


> Couple new Halcyons as well…



Those Yanicks are stunners, all of them. Curious to hear any thoughts about the western HF. I was refreshing it all week while it was listed, and I was a bit relieved when it had sold. Really like the look of it, but I have some things incoming so I couldn't let myself go through with it.

Congrats on all of them!


----------



## pjheff




----------



## Gregmega

pcs-abc said:


> Those Yanicks are stunners, all of them. Curious to hear any thoughts about the western HF. I was refreshing it all week while it was listed, and I was a bit relieved when it had sold. Really like the look of it, but I have some things incoming so I couldn't let myself go through with it.
> 
> Congrats on all of them!


Thanks man- yeah Yanick is just the best. The 3 on the left were my travel kit the last couple years, swapping out the gyutos depending on volume/finesse as the western is much sturdier. The honyaki have been my home kit.

The HF western is super nice, I got the 230 (shorter of the 2). I’m really shocked at how good it feels, the handle is insane. Great weight distribution, most westerns tend to be handle heavy, this one has the balance just in front of the stamp- so fees a bit more J-knife style, and as the handle is rather subdued. I’m guessing Joe did this so the blade does all the talking, the handle is just there for business. I really love it.


----------



## marc4pt0

Gregmega said:


> Couple new Halcyons as well…
> View attachment 170866
> View attachment 170867
> View attachment 170868
> View attachment 170869
> View attachment 170870
> View attachment 170871




Love me some Halcyon western handle knives


----------



## Mikeadunne

Gregmega said:


> YANICK 220/52 HONYAKI
> View attachment 170859
> View attachment 170860
> View attachment 170861
> View attachment 170862
> 
> Really rounds out the set.
> View attachment 170863
> View attachment 170864
> 
> Whole set looking sharpppp
> View attachment 170865


showoff...


----------



## Gregmega

Mikeadunne said:


> showoff...


Come by and take a closer look


----------



## Mikeadunne

Gregmega said:


> Come by and take a closer look


I've only been saying I will for a year and a half... but I will one day


----------



## magichaelsantos




----------



## BillHanna

Nice Mazakis


----------



## tostadas

Manaka 240 and Matsubara 210. Both are nice and tall.


----------



## jonnachang

A 210 mm and a 240 White #1 Gyuto from Morihei Hisamoto Thanks so much Craig at CKC!


----------



## jonnachang

jonnachang said:


> A 210 mm and a 240 White #1 Gyuto from Morihei Hisamoto Thanks so much Craig at CKC!View attachment 171035
> View attachment 171036
> View attachment 171037


Has anyone ever rehandled these? Thanks.


----------



## tostadas

jonnachang said:


> Has anyone ever rehandled these? Thanks.


Working on it. I have some photos of work in progress I posted at one point around October last year


----------



## birdsfan

I have never done one of these, but I have done a couple if the JCK FRKZ White steel series, Same thing pretty much. They are easier to do than a western with a bolster, just not a lot of tang to work with if you want a different shape.


----------



## DitmasPork

Tetsujin, 230 x 50, 222g


----------



## zizirex

jonnachang said:


> Has anyone ever rehandled these? Thanks.


Check my thread on WIP


----------



## Pauldoduy

DitmasPork said:


> Tetsujin, 230 x 50, 222g
> View attachment 171181
> 
> View attachment 171182


Woaaaa.. It's so beautiful!


----------



## Pauldoduy

Gregmega said:


> YANICK 220/52 HONYAKI
> View attachment 170859
> View attachment 170860
> View attachment 170861
> View attachment 170862
> 
> Really rounds out the set.
> View attachment 170863
> View attachment 170864
> 
> Whole set looking sharpppp
> View attachment 170865


Rich mannnnnnnn! @[email protected]


----------



## DitmasPork

Pauldoduy said:


> Woaaaa.. It's so beautiful!


Cheers Paul! The cladding is very cool, grind feels awesome—can't wait to put it to work.


----------



## Pauldoduy

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers Paul! The cladding is very cool, grind feels awesome—can't wait to put it to work.


I want to touch on itttttttt. So cool!


----------



## jonnachang

DitmasPork said:


> Tetsujin, 230 x 50, 222g
> View attachment 171181
> 
> View attachment 171182


Outstanding!


----------



## SWF

*Takada No Hamono

Suiboku Hanabi Gyuto* 240mm Blue 1 / Ebony with Buffalo horn handle
*Suiboku Santoku* 180mm Blue 1 / Rosewood horn handle

Incredible beautiful knives ...


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

SWF said:


> *Takada No Hamono
> 
> Suiboku Hanabi Gyuto* 240mm Blue 1 / Ebony with Buffalo horn handle
> *Suiboku Santoku* 180mm Blue 1 / Rosewood horn handle
> 
> Incredible beautiful knives ...
> 
> View attachment 171225
> 
> 
> View attachment 171226
> 
> 
> View attachment 171227
> 
> 
> View attachment 171228


where did you get the *Suiboku Hanabi Gyuto* 240mm Blue 1 from?


----------



## chefwp

DitmasPork said:


> Tetsujin, 230 x 50, 222g


I am anxiously waiting for mine to arrive! Let us know how you like it after you've altered reality with it a few times.


----------



## The Blade Itself

The main purpose of this order was to get some stones to begin learning how to sharpen. I threw in an inexpensive petty with finish sharpening to practice on and compare how I’m doing with how it started.





I plan to add a lot more blades in the future as my cooking and cutting skills improve.


----------



## SWF

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> where did you get the *Suiboku Hanabi Gyuto* 240mm Blue 1 from?



Short answer: I was able to get it with some help of a friend in Japan.


----------



## Romain

Not really "new" but recent knife from Yanick, 251x56mm


----------



## Campbell

Bill Burke 260 in 52100, differentially heat treated. Had to put it to use before taking pics. Profile is awesome.


----------



## esoo

Takada Suiboku Ginsan 210 Gyuto. Three new things for me in one knife: Ginsan, Takada finishing and Nakagawa forging.


----------



## EShin

Thought I wouldn’t get any knives this year (well, maybe a cleaver but definitely no gyuto) but there was an offer I could not refuse…





esoo said:


> Takada Suiboku Ginsan 210 Gyuto. Three new things for me in one knife: Ginsan, Takada finishing and Nakagawa forging.
> View attachment 171431


Looking forward to hearing your impressions!


----------



## esoo

EShin said:


> Looking forward to hearing your impressions!



First impressions are very nice - extremely well finished and beautiful knife. I'm not 100% behind the finish on the ho-wood (seems a bit slippery), but the size and shape are spot on. Might just sand it a bit.

In a couple of months when I've had a good chance to use it I'll put up a review.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I honestly wasn't going to buy another knife for a while but when I saw Shinichi was going to raise his prices by as much 50%, I knew I had to jump. 










(The t-shirts are very heavy duty)






Watanabe Pro 180mm Kurouchi with enju wood and horn handle.


----------



## SundayGourmet

Kato workhorse with custom handle.


----------



## JayS20

A 230x54mm Half S-grind Workpony style Kippington in Nitro-V





















Cuts very well with great food release. Really like it


----------



## daddy yo yo

Just received this one:






Moritaka AS 270 with custom handle (spalted Tamarind) made by Tony LaSeur.


----------



## drsmp

Tetsujin 240 Metal Flow with Jobone HRB and horn handle


----------



## daddy yo yo

drsmp said:


> Tetsujin 240 Metal Flow with Jobone HRB and horn handle
> View attachment 171633
> View attachment 171634
> View attachment 171636
> View attachment 171637
> View attachment 171638
> View attachment 171639


That combo - SICK!!!


----------



## coolandrew

Shi.han’s A2 banded gyuto in 210mm came in yesterday. The banding on mine is subtle, but subtly beautiful!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Took these from the website, but the knife in person looks the same. Black Lotus 226mm "experimental twist" damascus. I have 5 now, I really like this maker.


----------



## Delat

I picked up a Bjorn Birgersson to see what all the fuss is about.
224x53mm
Warikomi Mild steel outer and hi carbon steel core


----------



## BillHanna

I forgot to put my spam in THIS thread. 




Fredrik Spåre 26c3 180x80 and 150x70


----------



## Hockey3081

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Took these from the website, but the knife in person looks the same. Black Lotus 226mm "experimental twist" damascus. I have 5 now, I really like this maker.


 
got a black lotus family pic?


----------



## Sdo

Markin


----------



## Bico Doce

I picked this up on BST. Y Tanaka AS wide bevel. Very impressive so far, I glad so many chimed in on the thread to pump it up because it definitely lives up to expectations. I put a vinegar etch on it because that how I like to start out my iron clad knives.


----------



## SundayGourmet

daddy yo yo said:


> Just received this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moritaka AS 270 with custom handle (spalted Tamarind) made by Tony LaSeur.


so simple. so beautiful.


----------



## luther

[email protected] by James Oatley


----------



## daddy yo yo

SundayGourmet said:


> so simple. so beautiful.


Thank you - but we need to thank @ashy2classy for that combo!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Hockey3081 said:


> got a black lotus family pic?


Hmm, have to look for the fifth. I am not kidding when I say I have over 100 custom knives piled up. I lose track of where they are sometimes.


----------



## Ikonaka

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Hmm, have to look for the fifth. I am not kidding when I say I have over 100 custom knives piled up. I lose track of where they are sometimes.


Good to know where that purple handled one landed haha. I'm holding out for another honyaki from him


----------



## dmonterisi

togashi white 1 stainless clad 165 tall petty


----------



## ashy2classy

Milan 267... probably my favorite in the collection


----------



## Brian Weekley

A prized member of my small collection of knives by Bjorn Birgersson. It’s a custom sujihiki ordered about a year ago featuring warikomi construction, carbon steel core hardened to HRC 66/67 a mild steel cladding and a Bocote handle. It offers perfect suji specs (to me) with a blade length of 347mm, edge length of 329mm and a depth at the heel of 44mm. It tapers from 3.76mm at the heel to 1.99mm mid blade and 1.35mm 1” from the tip. The suji weighs in at 230gms.

A few more pics …
































Of course the only real test is carving a roast. To this end I prepped a chuck (boneless blade) roast of beef by dry brining it for three days then cooking sous vide style in my Anova Precision Oven for 12 hours at 132F. A few more pics …
















This sujihiki by Bjorn Birgersson will have a long life as my “go to” carving blade. I‘ll have no reason to use anything else. A last word as it relates to the “LP” … “Less Perfect” mark On the blade. When it came time to ship Birgersson detected an almost imperceptible fault in the lamination. He stated that he would redo the knife. I felt this really wasn’t warranted and insisted that he sell it to me as is. He agreed, marked the blade as “Less Perfect”. In my eyes it’s “perfect” for its intended purpose.


----------



## Gregmega

dmonterisi said:


> togashi white 1 stainless clad 165 tall pettyView attachment 172059


Really thinking about grabbing one of these before they’re gone- any initial thoughts? Specs looks just awesome.


----------



## dmonterisi

Gregmega said:


> Really thinking about grabbing one of these before they’re gone- any initial thoughts? Specs looks just awesome.



so i've only used it minimally so far since i received it saturday, minced a few cloves of garlic and sliced some radishes and persian cucumbers for a salad. performed those simple tasks really well, the tip is very precise and there is actually more taper than i thought there would be which i really like. fit and finish are top notch, the handle is excellent and the spine and choil are eased using that faceted edge profile, just like a fujiyama spine. The added height is super useful and i prefer stainless cladding in a utility. definitely recommend.


----------



## chefwp

Picked up a Tetsujin 240mm in Aogami 2 last week, was finally able to put it through its paces working up a big batch of borscht last night. Daddy likes this knife!


----------



## OwlWoodworks

I really want to buy knives in the BST but I’m too new to post there. Some people told me I have to make more posts, so here I am. This is my latest piece. A bread knife from Ben Bodman of Bodman Blades. The blade is a feather damascus with alternating serrations. It transitions with an integral bolster into an amboyna handle. Choil shot included because that’s important for a bread knife… right?

Hopefully my pics attach properly, I’m new here…


----------



## Brian Weekley

Oh my … how decadent … a feather damascus integral bread knife. Sick!

Welcome.


----------



## Bico Doce

OwlWoodworks said:


> I really want to buy knives in the BST


If you see a knife you want to buy listed for sale then send a PM to the seller. No restrictions there


----------



## OkLobster

Jiro 270mm Sujihiki. The picture is a bit scuffed since I was in a rush but I'm in love with this pickup. Jiro, while expensive relative to other makers, checks all the boxes for me. I briefly considered a Yanagiba as a "niche" pickup relative to my gyutos but an all-around slicer is best for my use case.

Here's to finding something to slice!


----------



## Brian Weekley

I have been looking for a nice example of work from Harbeer ChaHal for a couple of years. You don’t see much of his work offered on BST. My chance came when @julestools posted his HSCIII Gyuto on BST. It was exactly what I was looking for so I pushed the “Buy it Now” button.

The steel is a wrought iron cladding over a 26C3 core. It has an edge length of 240mm and a depth of 55mm at the heel. It weighs in at 234gms and offers a charred white oak and African Blackwood handle with a gorgeous suede lined charred white oak saya. As expected the workmanship and finishing is impeccable. 

A few more pics …




































To welcome this new Gyuto to the family I used it to prep some veges for a sous vide cook in my Anova Precision Oven. 20 minutes at 185F, 100% steam, followed by 10 minutes at 375F after coating with a little olive oil and spices. I use Harbeer‘s Gyuto to thin slice some left over beef roast, warmed the slices in gravy then “welcome to the family“ for this special new blade.











A wonderful knife from a great maker … well worth the wait.


----------



## Perverockstar

Shiro Kamo AS Sujihiki


----------



## francoalophoto

My latest knife buy was this Yoshimi Kato Migaki Damascus ~180mm chukabocho made out of R2 steel. Never owned a Kato-san knife, nor did I ever own a chukabocho knife. My friend was in contact with him and I had the opportunity to not only get the knife but a saya made by my buddy, so I took the plunge. Apparently I've been loving R2 steel as I added three R2 knives to my collection over the past year.

I'm loving the versatility of this knife!


----------



## esoo

Since none of you had the decency to buy it from Tosho before my willpower caved, I added the Takada blue 1 nakiri on the weekend. Now I get to see what Tanaka's Blue 1 is about. 

Glamour shot of the weeks purchases


----------



## Runner_up

Really beautiful pattern on this one.


----------



## cooktocut

135cr3 


I absolutely do not need intervention, thank you very much.


----------



## Martyn

Manaka 240 and Matsubara 240. Both are pretty tall with the Matsubara boasting ~59mm at heel -


----------



## Hockey3081

Lew Griffin 150x35 stainless petty. Elforyn and mammoth handle. Hair shaving sharp ootb.


----------



## chefwp

esoo said:


> Since none of you had the decency to buy it from Tosho before my willpower caved, I added the Takada blue 1 nakiri on the weekend. Now I get to see what Tanaka's Blue 1 is about.


I LOVE my Takada nakiri, congratulations!


----------



## esoo

chefwp said:


> I LOVE my Takada nakiri, congratulations! ❤



Thanks. Haven't had a chance to really use it yet as I've been too busy to even to get to taking off the lacquer.


----------



## chefwp

I was duly impressed with my recently new Tetsujin 240mm <top> and in a weak moment I decided to go ahead and pick up one in 210mm <bottom> as well. I had to clear it through my Redundancy Department of Redundancy, but am pretty happy about it.


----------



## JayS20

Got this one quite some months ago
*Raquin *236x51mm
"More classic than KT"


----------



## Sushiman703

Picked up this Yoshimi Kato here and gave it a nice shine


----------



## Brian Weekley

I have been looking to add an example of the work from Alexander Bazes for quite some time. As with most A+ makers Bazes knives don’t often appear on BST, and when they do they don’t last long. I was lucky to pick up this example and couldn’t wait to bring it to New Knives when it arrived today.

It is a Gyuto forged with a Blue 2 core and suminagashi cladding with a curly black walnut handle. It offers a blade length of 258mm, an edge length of 241mm, and a depth at the heel of 52. It weighs in at 194gms and tapers from 3.61mm at the heel to 2.7mm 1” from the tip … measured at the spine. It offers a significant convex grind tapering to a fine edge. It arrived scary sharp and easily made confetti of a page from my telephone book.

A few more pics …

































As luck would have it I had some roast beef and soon to be beyond their “best before” date veges that needed to be transformed into tonight’s meal. A nice chance to put my Bazes Gyuto to work.

A couple more pics …
















I did try to upload a video of this dinner prep but it seems that the KKF server didn’t like what I had done. I’ll keep trying with the video, but in the meantime I have a wonderful new addition to my kitchen. I couldn’t be happier.


----------



## tostadas

Martyn said:


> Manaka 240 and Matsubara 240. Both are pretty tall with the Matsubara boasting ~59mm at heel -
> View attachment 172725
> 
> View attachment 172726


Nice choices!


----------



## Mlan

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 172850
> 
> 
> I have been looking to add an example of the work from Alexander Bazes for quite some time. As with most A+ makers Bazes knives don’t often appear on BST, and when they do they don’t last long. I was lucky to pick up this example and couldn’t wait to bring it to New Knives when it arrived today.
> 
> It is a Gyuto forged with a Blue 2 core and wrought iron cladding with a curly black walnut handle. It offers a blade length of 258mm, an edge length of 241mm, and a depth at the heel of 52. It weighs in at 194gms and tapers from 3.61mm at the heel to 2.7mm 1” from the tip … measured at the spine. It offers a significant convex grind tapering to a fine edge. It arrived scary sharp and easily made confetti of a page from my telephone book.
> 
> A few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 172851
> 
> 
> View attachment 172852
> 
> 
> View attachment 172853
> 
> 
> View attachment 172854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172857
> 
> 
> View attachment 172855
> 
> 
> As luck would have it I had some roast beef and soon to be beyond their “best before” date veges that needed to be transformed into tonight’s meal. A nice chance to put my Bazes Gyuto to work.
> 
> A couple more pics …
> 
> View attachment 172858
> 
> 
> View attachment 172859
> 
> 
> View attachment 172860
> 
> 
> I did try to upload a video of this dinner prep but it seems that the KKF server didn’t like what I had done. I’ll keep trying with the video, but in the meantime I have a wonderful new addition to my kitchen. I couldn’t be happier.


Wrought iron cladding or Damascus? Looks more like Damascus


----------



## Brian Weekley

Mlan said:


> Wrought iron cladding or Damascus? Looks more like Damascus



Of course you are right. … I’m guilty of typing without thinking. Correction made to original post. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Mlan

Brian Weekley said:


> Of course you are right. … I’m guilty of typing without thinking. Correction made to original post. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


 NP, you can’t go wrong either way


----------



## Bensonhai

New White#1




Yoshikazu Tanaka Shirogami #1 Damascus Wide Bevel Gyuto 240mm Ebony Handle


----------



## iandustries

chefwp said:


> Picked up a Tetsujin 240mm in Aogami 2 last week, was finally able to put it through its paces working up a big batch of borscht last night. Daddy likes this knife!
> View attachment 172167
> 
> View attachment 172168
> 
> View attachment 172169
> 
> View attachment 172170



tempting…. are there any knives you would say it feels similar to ?


----------



## HSC /// Knives

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 172267
> 
> 
> I have been looking for a nice example of work from Harbeer ChaHal for a couple of years. You don’t see much of his work offered on BST. My chance came when @julestools posted his HSCIII Gyuto on BST. It was exactly what I was looking for so I pushed the “Buy it Now” button.
> 
> The steel is a wrought iron cladding over a 26C3 core. It has an edge length of 240mm and a depth of 55mm at the heel. It weighs in at 234gms and offers a charred white oak and African Blackwood handle with a gorgeous suede lined charred white oak saya. As expected the workmanship and finishing is impeccable.
> 
> A few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 172268
> 
> 
> View attachment 172269
> 
> 
> View attachment 172270
> 
> 
> View attachment 172271
> 
> 
> View attachment 172272
> 
> 
> View attachment 172273
> 
> 
> View attachment 172274
> 
> 
> To welcome this new Gyuto to the family I used it to prep some veges for a sous vide cook in my Anova Precision Oven. 20 minutes at 185F, 100% steam, followed by 10 minutes at 375F after coating with a little olive oil and spices. I use Harbeer‘s Gyuto to thin slice some left over beef roast, warmed the slices in gravy then “welcome to the family“ for this special new blade.
> 
> View attachment 172275
> 
> 
> View attachment 172276
> 
> 
> A wonderful knife from a great maker … well worth the wait.


Looking good, thanks for sharing 
Harbeer


----------



## Auskid

Seeing lots of Tetsujin metal flows in the forum lately. I will share mine as well.


----------



## chefwp

iandustries said:


> tempting…. are there any knives you would say it feels similar to ?


I've used the 240 side by side with my Kagekiyo blue, I can't tell a difference in use. The Kagekiyo has a bit more forward balance, but honestly I cannot perceive the difference while using it. The Tetsujin is a bit heavier. I've yet to go through any volume of hard veggies, so we'll see. The 210 is very similar to my Yoshikane SKD, but doesn't have that flat spot near the heel that bothers a lot of folks (not me).


----------



## chefwp

chefwp said:


> I've used the 240 side by side with my Kagekiyo blue, I can't tell a difference in use. The Kagekiyo has a bit more forward balance, but honestly I cannot perceive the difference while using it. The Tetsujin is a bit heavier. I've yet to go through any volume of hard veggies, so we'll see. The 210 is very similar to my Yoshikane SKD, but doesn't have that flat spot near the heel that bothers a lot of folks (not me).


I still would love to try out a Takada blue 240 for a few weeks if anyone wants to loan me one.


----------



## Bensonhai




----------



## cawilson6072

Just received this today from Butch. The weight surprised me a bit, but it just works for the in hand feel for my big hands. This is the 4.5 in "steak", but for me it is a parer.


----------



## Philip Yu

Pie Cutlery. This, I customized not the handle, but the steel. His White #1. Boneless ribs I'm thinking.


----------



## Benuser

A modest carbon parer from the new Böker carbon series. Comes with a geometry that favours peeling. Certainly not with the thinness we're used to with Robert Herder. Otherwise a decent little knife, well made, for little money (€30 incl. VAT).




About a short slicer from the same series:





Böker 'Cottage-Craft' short slicer


22cm carbon slicer by Böker, Solingen, Germany, €44 all-in. Prume handle, brass rivets. Some confusion about its hardness: Böker's site mentions 55-58Rc for C75 in general; package says 60Rc. I measured 210mm along the edge, highest width 31.5mm @12mm from the choil, 122.60g. Balance point...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## pjheff

cawilson6072 said:


> Just received this today from Butch. The weight surprised me a bit, but it just works for the in hand feel for my big hands. This is the 4.5 in "steak", but for me it is a parer.



What steel?


----------



## cawilson6072

pjheff said:


> What steel?



XHP


----------



## Perverockstar

Nigara Hamono Kurouchi R2 Sujihiji 255mm  . I was really looking forward for this one.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Wakui blue#2 damascus, arrived some time ago but didn't post. The tang hole is not completely sealed, what's the best way to fix it? Was thinking with beeswax, byt never done that.


----------



## M1k3

Giovanny Torres said:


> Wakui blue#2 damascus, arrived some time ago but didn't post. The tang hole is not completely sealed, what's the best way to fix it? Was thinking with beeswax, byt never done that.View attachment 173288
> View attachment 173289


Beeswax. Roll it between your fingertips to shape it and warm it up some. Then stuff it into the hole. Cut away excess if necessary.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

M1k3 said:


> Beeswax. Roll it between your fingertips to shape it and warm it up some. Then stuff it into the hole. Cut away excess if necessary.


Thank you! Is easier than I expected, I was thinking that I'll need to melt it in a microwave or something like that.


----------



## M1k3

Giovanny Torres said:


> Thank you! Is easier than I expected, I was thinking that I'll need to melt it in a microwave or something like that.


I'd melt if there's a lot of empty space to fill up. If just closing the hole, how I previously said to do it is fine.


----------



## damiano

Ashi Hamono ginga 180 petty. Thanks to all who contributed to me choosing this knife!


----------



## tylerleach

cooktocut said:


> 135cr3
> 
> 
> I absolutely do not need intervention, thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 172720
> View attachment 172723


This is beyond  
My heart!


----------



## Knivperson

drsmp said:


> After seeing Kamon’s Darth Vader gyuto on IG , I decided to give my KKF Kamon an etch and polish.
> View attachment 169861
> View attachment 169862
> View attachment 169863
> View attachment 169864


How did you do it!!?


----------



## Brian Weekley

How about this for a study in contrasts …






An XL Takeda AS vs a BB Mini Cleaver.


----------



## esoo

Brian Weekley said:


> How about this for a study in contrasts …
> 
> View attachment 173427
> 
> 
> An XL Takeda AS vs a BB Mini Cleaver.



You need to add in one of the Watanabe or Takeda Ko-nakiri size (120mm edge length)


----------



## tylerleach

Knivperson said:


> How did you do it!!?


Yes I second that question. Mine would look real saucy etched like that.


----------



## tylerleach

Brian Weekley said:


> How about this for a study in contrasts …
> 
> View attachment 173427
> 
> 
> An XL Takeda AS vs a BB Mini Cleaver.


That BB is super cool though. I’ve been wanting to try one of his.


----------



## Bico Doce

Here's a hot one from Devin Thomas. 250 gyuto, 284 grams, 52100 edge, 80crv2/nickel ladder damascus back. If anyone's wondering, his knives also perform as good as they look.


----------



## BillHanna

Brian Weekley said:


> How about this for a study in contrasts …
> 
> View attachment 173427
> 
> 
> An XL Takeda AS vs a BB Mini Cleaver.


Wrong thread lol


----------



## tylerleach

Bico Doce said:


> Here's a hot one from Devin Thomas. 250 gyuto, 284 grams, 52100 edge, 80crv2/nickel ladder damascus back. If anyone's wondering, his knives also perform as good as they look.
> 
> View attachment 173445
> 
> View attachment 173446
> 
> View attachment 173447


*stank face* 
So good it’s gross


----------



## drsmp

@Knivperson @tylerleach 
Kamon Etch - quick polish with diamond paste/emulsion on hard felt pad, wash with dish soap then Windex then etch in dilute FeCl (mine is maybe 20% FeCl solution copper etchant from MG chemicals and 80% water) . Spray again with Windex to neutralize acid, hot water rinse then second quick felt pad polish and 3hrs in instant coffee soak ( 1/2 jar then fill plastic pasta container with water ) and rinse well in water. Polished with sunshine cloth, second coffee soak for a couple hrs, wash with dish soap and final sunshine cloth polish. 
Only down side is you do pretty much lose the blue torch color on the tang. 
Kamon also uses FeCl but for safety reasons suggested just coffee - so that would also probably work but may take an all day soak.


----------



## Ekim317

Perverockstar said:


> Nigara Hamono Kurouchi R2 Sujihiji 255mm  . I was really looking forward for this one.


I've added one of the gyutos to my cart at homebutcher.com at least 10 times over the weekend but haven't pulled the trigger and clicked pay now. Discount code will probably expire before I make up my mind to just buy it...


----------



## Bensonhai

Ekim317 said:


> I've added one of the gyutos to my cart at homebutcher.com at least 10 times over the weekend but haven't pulled the trigger and clicked pay now. Discount code will probably expire before I make up my mind to just buy it...


Just do it


----------



## pjheff

Ekim317 said:


> I've added one of the gyutos to my cart at homebutcher.com at least 10 times over the weekend but haven't pulled the trigger and clicked pay now. Discount code will probably expire before I make up my mind to just buy it...



They seem to run some variation of the same promotion nearly every month. I find that two to three drinks of an evening help me avail myself of such offers.


----------



## tylerleach

Ekim317 said:


> I've added one of the gyutos to my cart at homebutcher.com at least 10 times over the weekend but haven't pulled the trigger and clicked pay now. Discount code will probably expire before I make up my mind to just buy it...


Do it man! I have the 240 Kiritsuke of this knife and it cuts like a SOB


----------



## timebard

Takada no Hamono blue #1 just arrived today:


----------



## Knife.Knut

Munetoshi Butcher 170 to partner my Takada Tanaka Suji 300 for bone-in steak service.


----------



## Bear

Finally here


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Got this Mazaki Aogami Super from K&S a while ago. Haven’t got a chance to use it but it looks nice. I hated this type of profile before but the Kamon massdrop knife changed my mind. Putting Mazaki next to Kamon, it seems like their profiles look similar but Mazaki is a little flatter in the middle nearing the heel side. Kamon’s profile feels more natural which I love in use.

Measurements:
247 mm*53.5 mm. 
227 gram. Balanced at 1 cm ahead of the heel.
Spine thickness is 5.05 mm at the handle, 4.7 above the heel. 2.2 in the middle and 0.9 mm at 1 cm from the tip.


----------



## tostadas

Watanabe 180mm gyuto. Feels really nice 4mm out of the handle tapering down to 1.6mm mid spine


----------



## ModRQC

tostadas said:


> Watanabe 180mm gyuto. Feels really nice
> View attachment 173770




Choil... Shot... Choil... Shot... Choil... Shot!

Congrats it looks a very agreeable companion.


----------



## Bensonhai




----------



## tylerleach

Kemadi 250 Honyaki… sorry for the dark pic!


----------



## milas555

TF Mab 300..................and for comparison Denka 195


----------



## Perverockstar

Ekim317 said:


> I've added one of the gyutos to my cart at homebutcher.com at least 10 times over the weekend but haven't pulled the trigger and clicked pay now. Discount code will probably expire before I make up my mind to just buy it...


I say go get it


----------



## Bico Doce

I picked up this Kono FM Blue 2 250 from that CKTG drop recently just to checkout the difference with a Tanaka AS wide bevel; that and it was only $400 shipped. The FM really does fly thru most anything but the Tanaka AS wide bevel has more character to it. Both very fun to use, FM definitely worth the money (i'm guessing I was the only one on this forum who didn't own one)


----------



## Pappy35

Here's my first-ever Japanese steel. Mr. Hattori Hanzō retired so I "settled" for a Kurosaki Bunka. I sacrificed an onion and a head of garlic trying it out and, as I hoped, I was AMAZED. 

I have stones and have been sharpening my own knives for a few years. Thought I was pretty good at it...but now I know what "sharp" actually means and that I need practice (and better stones).


----------



## Delat

Pappy35 said:


> Here's my first-ever Japanese steel. Mr. Hattori Hanzō retired so I "settled" for a Kurosaki Bunka. I sacrificed an onion and a head of garlic trying it out and, as I hoped, I was AMAZED.
> 
> I have stones and have been sharpening my own knives for a few years. Thought I was pretty good at it...but now I know what "sharp" actually means and that I need practice (and better stones).
> 
> View attachment 173840



Congrats, Yu Kurosaki makes great knives. I’m still kicking myself for selling my Fujin gyuto.


----------



## cooktocut

Pappy35 said:


> Here's my first-ever Japanese steel. Mr. Hattori Hanzō retired so I "settled" for a Kurosaki Bunka. I sacrificed an onion and a head of garlic trying it out and, as I hoped, I was AMAZED.
> 
> I have stones and have been sharpening my own knives for a few years. Thought I was pretty good at it...but now I know what "sharp" actually means and that I need practice (and better stones).
> 
> View attachment 173840


Keep in mind, a lot of that cutting feel is coming from the grind itself and isn’t necessarily a reflection of your sharpening skills. This smith makes very thin knives… for example my kippington laser falls through ingredients way better dull than half of my other knives when they’re sharp.

Don’t let me discourage you from buying more stones and sharpening more though


----------



## Pappy35

cooktocut said:


> Keep in mind, a lot of that cutting feel is coming from the grind itself and isn’t necessarily a reflection of your sharpening skills. This smith makes very thin knives… for example my kippington laser falls through ingredients way better dull than half of my other knives when they’re sharp.
> 
> Don’t let me discourage you from buying more stones and sharpening more though



Yeah. My stones are Amazon el'cheapo brand. Good enough to figure out how to grip, hold a consistent angle, etc. Now that I've jumped in headfirst, I need to get better stones. I was reluctant to get them up front because, this being the first Japanese knife I've ever held, let alone owned, I wanted to the get the knife first and move on from there.


----------



## tylerleach

Bico Doce said:


> I picked up this Kono FM Blue 2 250 from that CKTG drop recently just to checkout the difference with a Tanaka AS wide bevel; that and it was only $400 shipped. The FM really does fly thru most anything but the Tanaka AS wide bevel has more character to it. Both very fun to use, FM definitely worth the money (i'm guessing I was the only one on this forum who didn't own one)
> 
> View attachment 173837
> 
> View attachment 173838


Mine delivers today!


----------



## Southpaw

Tinker Tank came in after an order in February. 42,000 yen.

I don’t usually post here, but remember when that clown tried to sell one for $800?


----------



## tylerleach

Southpaw said:


> Tinker Tank came in after an order in February. 42,000 yen.
> 
> I don’t usually post here, but remember when that clown tried to sell one for $800?View attachment 173875
> View attachment 173876


Beautiful. Would love to see a choil shot on that bad boy.


----------



## Southpaw

tylerleach said:


> Beautiful. Would love to see a choil shot on that bad boy.


Will do when I get home. It’s super impressive. Beautifully rounded spine and has a real weight to it.
My wife got me a Dauvua Kiri cleaver for Christmas cuz I wanted a Tinker Tank but she couldn’t find any. The Dauvua is SOOOO much lighter than the Tank. I was super disappointed but was happy with the shape and it still performed well on a lot of tasks (dicing chicken most importantly!).

I can’t wait to use this at work. I just need to find a saya


----------



## spaceconvoy

tylerleach said:


> View attachment 173800
> 
> Kemadi 250 Honyaki… sorry for the dark pic!


This is so understatedly gorgeous, I can't believe I'm the only one to "" react to it. I don't think I've ever seen a honyaki with a forged bolster before.


----------



## blokey

My first Kono FM, just wow


----------



## tylerleach

blokey said:


> My first Kono FM, just wow
> 
> View attachment 173903
> View attachment 173904
> View attachment 173905


Welcome to Fujiyama club sir! It’s already too late … you’re hooked


----------



## blokey

Bico Doce said:


> I picked up this Kono FM Blue 2 250 from that CKTG drop recently just to checkout the difference with a Tanaka AS wide bevel; that and it was only $400 shipped. The FM really does fly thru most anything but the Tanaka AS wide bevel has more character to it. Both very fun to use, FM definitely worth the money (i'm guessing I was the only one on this forum who didn't own one)
> 
> View attachment 173837
> 
> View attachment 173838


Beautiful knife, got try that Tanaka wide bevel someday… it seems some FM have Myojin stamp some does not, are they all sharpened by him?


----------



## superworrier

blokey said:


> Beautiful knife, got try that Tanaka wide bevel someday… it seems some FM have Myojin stamp some does not, are they all sharpened by him?


All FM are Myojin (Fujiyama Myojin). They didn't have the stamp initially


----------



## Bensonhai




----------



## NotAddictedYet

Bear said:


> Finally here


 
Is this form the recent MCX batch? If so, that's a long time.


----------



## Cliff

blokey said:


> it seems some FM have Myojin stamp some does not, are they all sharpened by him?



I believe the stamp is for the steel -- in this case, Blue no. 2 -- and not the sharpener.


----------



## Bear

NotAddictedYet said:


> Is this form the recent MCX batch? If so, that's a long time.


I've just been waiting for the knife from Isasmedjan, they both shipped together, originally it was just going to be a couple more weeks but I think Jonas has had a bad winter, it was worth the wait.


----------



## tylerleach

Bensonhai said:


> View attachment 173936


Mine was “delivery attempted”
I can’t wait! Those Khii laurel handles are my favorite


----------



## blokey

Cliff said:


> I believe the stamp is for the steel -- in this case, Blue no. 2 -- and not the sharpener.


It’s the Kanji for 明神, his first name.


----------



## mcl911

I guess I’ll share my 255 as well

Takada no Hamono Ginsan 210mm Gyuto 
Konosuke Fujiyama FM Blue#2 255mm Gyuto 
_Hitohira Kikuchiyo Ren_ White #2 Gyuto 240mm


----------



## tylerleach

You guys are killing me! For whatever reason mine was sent signature required and I wasn’t home!


----------



## tylerleach

BUT…I do have some other toys in their way as well…


----------



## daddy yo yo

Latest addition arrived today:


----------



## sansho

mcl911 said:


> guess I’ll share my 255 as well



nice mazaki


----------



## Heckel7302

Beautiful Hitohira Togashi Migaki 210 White #1. Really wanted a ziricote handle with black horn, Craig at Carbon did me a solid and ordered it special for me.  Took a few months, but was worth the wait.


----------



## mcl911

sansho said:


> nice mazaki



Can you elaborate?


----------



## esoo

mcl911 said:


> Can you elaborate?



Running joke - any knife post not identifying the knife means it is a Mazaki


----------



## sansho

sorry for memeing you. this is something some of us do to kind of chide others for not identifying what they're posting about.



mcl911 said:


> Can you elaborate?



can you?


----------



## tylerleach

tylerleach said:


> Mine was “delivery attempted”
> I can’t wait! Those Khii laurel handles are my favorite


Now it is lost in the mail. Awesome.


----------



## Cliff

tylerleach said:


> Now it is lost in the mail. Awesome.



Crap, so sorry to hear it.


----------



## Bensonhai

tylerleach said:


> Now it is lost in the mail. Awesome.


Hope they find it, good luck


----------



## tylerleach

You know what wasn’t lost in the mail though….
Alex Bazes 215 in VToku2, wrought Iron clad


----------



## M1k3

tylerleach said:


> You what wasn’t lost in the mail though….View attachment 174129
> View attachment 174130


Nice Mazaki!


----------



## tylerleach

M1k3 said:


> Nice Mazaki!


Yeah I guess I walked right into that huh…
Edited!


----------



## daniel_il

First TF red handle


----------



## Bensonhai

A couple of Nigara Hamono knives


----------



## tylerleach

Found!!


----------



## Bensonhai

tylerleach said:


> Found!!View attachment 174246
> View attachment 174247


Congrats! Loving the profile


----------



## blokey

tylerleach said:


> Found!!View attachment 174246
> View attachment 174247


Congratulations! Now I really want that Myojin stamp.


----------



## tylerleach

Thank you guys for the well wishes! Shout out to the UPS driver that personally found it, brought it back to my house and then waited for me to get there so I could sign for it… HERO!


----------



## daniel_il

another recent buy. 230 gyuto by mattias lundbergs. very high quality blade, great food release due to the texture. ball bearing steel.


----------



## drsmp

270 Yoshikane SLD western with Matt Delosso ebony handle. Tip was a little wonky and a bit wedgey so I thinned the blade and reprofiled the tip, polished and etched. Started at 9pm and by 2am was really wishing I had sent to a pro or owned a belt sander - very hard steel!


----------



## brimmergj

I picked up a 240 Toyama Damascus, blue 2 from BST. My first blue 2 and first Toyama. Showed up with a lot of yellow patina, but cleaned up easy enough with some finger stones.


----------



## milas555

brimmergj said:


> I picked up a 240 Toyama Damascus, blue 2 from BST. My first blue 2 and first Toyama. Showed up with a lot of yellow patina, but cleaned up easy enough with some finger stones.View attachment 174296
> View attachment 174295
> View attachment 174297


Congratulations - nice knife, but the purchase method was not that great…. It is not okay to raise the price and drive the seller to sin after the approved contact with the first buyer! (Although the seller too ... I will bite my tongue )


----------



## timebard

Konosuke MM with a few other lucky test subjects... further research is needed but early evidence suggests it's a winner!






Shout out to @dwalker for a great deal and @esoo for (justifiably) hyping the MM up a while back and putting it on my radar.


----------



## brimmergj

milas555 said:


> Congratulations - nice knife, but the purchase method was not that great…. It is not okay to raise the price and drive the seller to sin after the approved contact with the first buyer! (Although the seller too ... I will bite my tongue )


I guess I don't really understand. I'll pm you for clarification


----------



## Karl Dial

Makoto Sakura 240mm. Another Echizen beauty!


----------



## crocca86

This two Mazaki came in the last few weeks… jokes aside was a pleasure to deal with Jeff from black lotus knife 
Wa handle with his normal convex grind 
Yo handle workhorse grind 

















Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Southpaw

crocca86 said:


> This two Mazaki came in the last few weeks… jokes aside was a pleasure to deal with Jeff from black lotus knife
> Wa handle with his normal convex grind
> Yo handle workhorse grind
> View attachment 174528
> View attachment 174529
> View attachment 174530
> View attachment 174531
> 
> View attachment 174532



lol wow so mine is midweight and it’s beefier than my Shigefusa Gyuto, and feels like a workhorse (not like my Mazaki but still)…

but the grind on these is just silly. Like that is exactly like my Maz San Mai or my Shigefusa Kurouchi.

love Black Lotus… easily my favorite non Japanese maker (lol cuz his is my only knife that’s not japanese)


----------



## Southpaw

tylerleach said:


> Beautiful. Would love to see a choil shot on that bad boy.


@tylerleach


----------



## javi_rome

Halcyon Forge 236mm wrought iron & Konosuke Fujiyama 255mm blue #2


----------



## blokey

Got this Takamura Tsuchime as a present for a family friend. Bought it from Tanaquo Cutlery from ebay, which I highly recommend if you want to buy a Takamura, he's a pleasure to dealing with and helped me to add a microbevel on the knife.


----------



## tylerleach

blokey said:


> Got this Takamura Tsuchime as a present for a family friend. Bought it from Tanaquo Cutlery from ebay, which I highly recommend if you want to buy a Takamura, he's a pleasure to dealing with and helped me to add a microbevel on the knife.
> View attachment 174670
> View attachment 174671


I have the gyuto of this knife… probably one of the most used knives in my work kit. When it was brand new that thing cut like nobody’s business! Now though? It’s basically a short Suji . I still use it every single day though.


----------



## blokey

tylerleach said:


> I have the gyuto of this knife… probably one of the most used knives in my work kit. When it was brand new that thing cut like nobody’s business! Now though? It’s basically a short Suji . I still use it every single day though.


For the price Takamuras are some of the best grinded knives out there, still have my 210mm red handle, really hope they can come with a 240mm red handle tho, maybe someday I will get a Chromax santoku for my self.


----------



## tylerleach

blokey said:


> For the price Takamuras are some of the best grinded knives out there, still have my 210mm red handle, really hope they can come with a 240mm red handle tho, maybe someday I will get a Chromax santoku for my self.


I have been wanting grab one of those red handle 150 pettys… but yes agreed about the 240! I heard that he won’t make them but we can hope…
The Chromax is a great knife though. As mine ages it has started to patina quite a bit more as well, since I’ve thinned it, it’s showing more on the blade face too.


----------



## tylerleach

Fredrik Spare MCX Honyaki 250. Loving this thing so far!! Also….



Decided to cut up some duck breast… look at these colors!


----------



## blokey

tylerleach said:


> View attachment 174682
> 
> Fredrik Spare MCX Honyaki 250. Loving this thing so far!! Also….
> View attachment 174683
> Decided to cut up some duck breast… look at these colors!


Nice, I am still waiting for mine.


----------



## tylerleach

blokey said:


> Nice, I am still waiting for mine.


You’re gonna love it, man. Seriously one of the most insane values… I cannot believe that these cost what they do. They certainly don’t feel like it…


----------



## blokey

tylerleach said:


> You’re gonna love it, man. Seriously one of the most insane values… I cannot believe that these cost what they do. They certainly don’t feel like it…


Can’t wait, missed his two MCX drop but luckily land a custom with him.


----------



## Martyn

My first petty, also my first western maker -

Catcheside 165mm in iron clad/1.2442


----------



## PeterL

After meeting Milan at his old workshop last summer, I'm very glad I was able to go pick my first custom up in person from him and see his new workshop. He is such a nice guy, ended up staying for a bit while he gave me some pointers on where I've been going wrong in stone polishing. Saw some of the his other recent work he hadn't shipped off yet too. Seriously impressive stuff. He completely delivered on what I was imagining for my knife. Haven't had the chance to use it too much yet other than prepping some veggies for lunch but very happy with it so far. Already slight bit of patina going on the bevels. Handle is made from old wine barrel oak from the area. San Mai soft steel clad + 1.2519 core. Definitely a keeper. Couldn't recommend Milan more.

Dimensions from Milan:

Length: 235mm
Height at heel: 54mm
Taper: 5.5 to 0.8mm
Weight: 245g


----------



## Martyn

Got this monster from a mate today - old stock Hisaya 240 usuba by Tatsuo Ikeda


----------



## mack

The Ukrainian workhorse by a very talented German hobbyist:





















Handle is made of Ukrainian hornbeam, steel is 14C28N, 230mm x 52mm

I was lucky to purchase it by auction, the money was spent to an NGO which cares about Ukrainian orphans.

Mack.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Xerxes 280 mm


----------



## Ggmerino

Newham Knives 220 gyuto in Nitro-V at 64 HRC, Anboyna burl.
Nimble, balanced, gradual taper to super fine tip, incredible grind, handle is immaculate, great steel so far. Had this thing ~3 weeks and cannot put it down- a true all purpose chef’s knife- cannot be more impressed. Cannot wait to take it to the stones (but it is going to be a while as it had a nice 4K edge out of the box).


----------



## Homechef

Ggmerino said:


> Newham Knives 220 gyuto in Nitro-V at 64 HRC, Anboyna burl.
> Nimble, balanced, gradual taper to super fine tip, incredible grind, handle is immaculate, great steel so far. Had this thing ~3 weeks and cannot put it down- a true all purpose chef’s knife- cannot be more impressed. Cannot wait to take it to the stones (but it is going to be a while as it had a nice 4K edge out of the box).
> 
> View attachment 174882
> 
> View attachment 174883
> 
> View attachment 174884
> 
> View attachment 174885



Gorgeous knife and nice choice of beverage as well


----------



## BillHanna

Free towel! CCK 1103


----------



## Brian Weekley

That’s amazing! … You buy a cheap old towel and it comes with a great cleaver! That’s what I call marketing!


----------



## tostadas

BillHanna said:


> Free towel! CCK 1103View attachment 174894
> View attachment 174895
> View attachment 174896


Was the banana included too?


----------



## BillHanna

tostadas said:


> Was the banana included too?


Self provided. For scale.


----------



## tostadas

BillHanna said:


> Self provided. For scale.


I also find it convenient to keep some baby bananas stocked in the house so that I can have them readily available for scale.


----------



## BillHanna

tostadas said:


> I also find it convenient to keep some baby bananas stocked in the house so that I can have them readily available for scale.


I keep the baby ones in the bedroom.


----------



## Ggmerino

Fig newtons! Haven’t had one in ages- good stuff.


----------



## tylerleach

BillHanna said:


> Free towel! CCK 1103View attachment 174894
> View attachment 174895
> View attachment 174896


Super jelly that you got one with the “old” makers marks on it. Playing with mine as we speak.


----------



## BillHanna

Ggmerino said:


> Fig newtons! Haven’t had one in ages- good stuff.


The two year old loves them.


----------



## PeterL

Was lucky timing that this became available while I was still in France too. Arrived yesterday. Evan Antzenberger Aogami 2 honyaki.

Length heel to tip: 235mm
Height at heel: 58mm
Weight: 285g


----------



## daddy yo yo

Martyn said:


> Got this monster from a mate today - old stock Hisaya 240 usuba by Tatsuo Ikeda
> View attachment 174845


My Usuba is on its way from Japan…


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Lucky me! I got a munetoshi butcher, AND my halcyon this morning before I need to go to work.
I’ve got another halcyon in bound as well…. So expect another post soon. I dry stripped this little guy (190x54) on my Natsuya and some leather and she is ready to go at work. So stoked to have not only one… but two knives from the smith who made me fall in love with wrought iron. Joe is a magician.


----------



## pcs-abc

Isasmedjan from Modern Cooking arrived today. Really loving this one.


----------



## pcs-abc

I’ve received a few more in the past month or two and I haven’t posted them - better late than never. Here’s a 290mm Raquin. Might be a bit too long for me, but I’m loving getting to know it for now.


----------



## pcs-abc

A 165mm Munetoshi petty with very useful height, that I think everyone should own. An excellent knife.


----------



## pcs-abc

And a 240mm Tritz gyuto which is just an outstanding knife.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

pcs-abc said:


> I’ve received a few more in the past month or two and I haven’t posted them - better late than never. Here’s a 290mm Raquin. Might be a bit too long for me, but I’m loving getting to know it for now.


I test drove a 210 Raquin and couldn’t help but think that one around this size would be perfect. SWEET knife


----------



## KDSDeluxe

some more impressions...

287g
Taper from 51mm to 0,7mm 1 cm bevor the top
65 HRC
steel 1.2063
handle hornbeam, ceramic spacer
convex grind
completely nailflexing
perfect fit and finish and nice balance





















KDSDeluxe said:


> Xerxes 280 mm
> 
> View attachment 174872
> 
> View attachment 174871


----------



## jedy617

First Togashi, First Morihiro, and First White 1 Honyaki


----------



## Borealhiker

Matsubara 270 Suji. And shortly after my Hardt Asphyx unexpectedly was delivere! Ha, a good day.


----------



## Ggmerino

BillHanna said:


> The two year old loves them.


Must be a super cool kid.


----------



## BillHanna

Ggmerino said:


> Must be a super cool kid.


She’s alright.


----------



## SWF

Two beauties from old masters:

225mm White #2 Gyuto from Kenichi Shiraki and
180mm Aogami #2 Mukimono from Tatsuo Ikeda


----------



## copacetic

A couple of fun new(ish) additions from Japan -












It's not quite jiving with me yet although the K tip is useful - I'm more accustomed to using a smaller petty. Functionally sharp out of the box, but not in a breathtaking Yoshikane-like way. Lord knows what it'll be like to sharpen, reputedly 68 RH.
I'm not one for fancy-pants handles usually, Yoshida call this one "Tottori Sand", which appealed as I've been fortunate enough to visit the huge dunes there a long time ago.

The pen, on the other hand, is a beaut, despite its sober appearance.






Replaced my old Opinel bread knife with this from Suncraft. Similar size at 220mm. Interesting pitch change in the serrations, which works well in practice.
Top Marks to Sharp Edge Shop (Oster Rob), who were a delight to deal with.


----------



## jaeysehn

Day 1 using new Xerxes 251x58mm, 225g Gyuto with User Friendly grind. Steel is 1.3505 (52100).


----------



## Brian Weekley

Very sweet pair!


----------



## tylerleach

pcs-abc said:


> Isasmedjan from Modern Cooking arrived today. Really loving this one.


This was aaaaaaalmost mine! Let me know if you decide not to keep. I’d love to try it.


----------



## tylerleach

jaeysehn said:


> View attachment 175416
> 
> View attachment 175413
> View attachment 175417
> 
> View attachment 175414
> 
> View attachment 175415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1 using new Xerxes 251x58mm, 225g Gyuto with User Friendly grind. Steel is 1.3505 (52100).


Oh it came! Dude this looks great! That grind looks insane.


----------



## tylerleach

I’ve got a couple of very special goodies on the way, but I also just received these beauties….




Muteki 225mm gyuto, 253mm “slicer” (will use more as a gyuto) And 196mm Funayuki all Shirogami #1 clad in 410. All three with the most incredible western handles with g10 liners.

The two on the right just arrived. The one on the left I got about a month ago and LOVE it so so much I picked up 2 more made by Cory that I felt were similar in shape. These knives not only perform at the highest level but they are also crazy comfortable in hand…I am wildly in love with these handles. I honestly had no idea how much I was going to love that first one, but I think the fact that I immediately bought two more says a lot 
Anyhow…hiiiighly recommend these guys.


----------



## pjheff

tylerleach said:


> This was aaaaaaalmost mine! Let me know if you decide not to keep. I’d love to try it.



I hesitated and lost on that one as well (not to mention the Huber cleaver), so I grabbed this one from BST which the tracker tells me should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## tylerleach

pjheff said:


> I hesitated and lost on that one as well (not to mention the Huber cleaver), so I grabbed this one from BST which the tracker tells me should arrive tomorrow.
> View attachment 175487
> View attachment 175488
> View attachment 175489
> View attachment 175490
> View attachment 175491


I went back and forth with Mlan about this one too!! You guys are making me question my decisions…..
I do have 2 very special things on the way instead though. Will hopefully have pics for you tomorrow!


----------



## Southpaw

Forgot to post my Kitaeji Santoku


----------



## esoo

Southpaw said:


> Forgot to post my Kitaeji Santoku
> View attachment 175524



Of all the places to take that picture - you should put a trigger warning on it.


----------



## Southpaw

esoo said:


> Of all the places to take that picture - you should put a trigger warning on it.


Lol I posted with a burner account a ‘Kanji Help’ post on Reddit saying I found it at an estate sale for $75 and wanted to know what the kanji said.

Needless to say, hilarity ensued


----------



## esoo

Southpaw said:


> Lol I posted with a burner account a ‘Kanji Help’ post on Reddit saying I found it at an estate sale for $75 and wanted to know what the kanji said.
> 
> Needless to say, hilarity ensued



Yeah, I can see the world burning now.

As a more serious question, how thick is it at the shinogi? I had a kurouchi one and it was so think at the shinogi as to unusable.


----------



## chefwp

Southpaw said:


> Forgot to post my Kitaeji Santoku
> View attachment 175524


Are you trying to trigger us knife nerds by putting this on a dishwasher rack, not nice!!


----------



## Southpaw

esoo said:


> Yeah, I can see the world burning now.
> 
> As a more serious question, how thick is it at the shinogi? I had a kurouchi one and it was so think at the shinogi as to unusable.


It’s a lot different than my KU Nakiri. The KU Nakiri is a workhorse, while the Santoku has a heavy midweight grind like my other shigs 
Santoku




Nakiri


----------



## tylerleach

Southpaw said:


> Forgot to post my Kitaeji Santoku
> View attachment 175524


This is fantastic


----------



## esoo

Southpaw said:


> It’s a lot different than my KU Nakiri. The KU Nakiri is a workhorse, while the Santoku has a heavy midweight grind like my other shigs
> Santoku
> View attachment 175529
> 
> Nakiri
> View attachment 175530



Yeah, that's tons better than the kuro santoku I had was - it was as thick at the shinogi as it was at the spine.


----------



## Bico Doce

This was the last knife available in the Xerxes drop. I wasn't sure to expect but I'm really glad no one else wanted it in the mad dash for his drop. It has to be one of the coolest knives I've handled.

320 mm, 296 grams. Mullet grind - laser in the front, work pony in the back.

The only problem is Im not sure how to place this on my magnetic knife strip. If you have any suggestions, please let me know!


----------



## tgfencer

Bico Doce said:


> This was the last knife available in the Xerxes drop. I wasn't sure to expect but I'm really glad no one else wanted it in the mad dash for his drop. It has to be one of the coolest knives I've handled.
> 
> 320 mm, 296 grams. Mullet grind - laser in the front, work pony in the back.
> 
> The only problem is Im not sure how to place this on my magnetic knife strip. If you have any suggestions, please let me know!
> View attachment 175536
> 
> View attachment 175537
> 
> View attachment 175538
> 
> View attachment 175539
> 
> View attachment 175540
> 
> View attachment 175541
> 
> View attachment 175542
> 
> View attachment 175543



Reminds me a bit of my 300mm Comet. That mag strip placement seems...precarious.


----------



## Bico Doce

tgfencer said:


> Reminds me a bit of my 300mm Comet. That mag strip placement seems...precarious.


I get you. I have little kids so I wanted it higher up plus limited kitchen wall space. It is screwed into studs and I haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## tgfencer

Bico Doce said:


> I get you. I have little kids so I wanted it higher up plus limited kitchen wall space. It is screwed into studs and I haven't had any issues yet.



Haha, I meant more the placement/angle of the knife itself. I totally get wanting to keep sharp, expensive things out of kid's reach.


----------



## Bico Doce

tgfencer said:


> Haha, I meant more the placement/angle of the knife itself. I totally get wanting to keep sharp, expensive things out of kid's reach.


Lol, I think I need a smaller mag strip lower for knives over 270. I have 6 ft of strip above the bay window which has been great for "smaller" knives but over 270 there the ceiling starts to interfere


----------



## Bico Doce

tgfencer said:


> Reminds me a bit of my 300mm Comet.


Pics please!!


----------



## tylerleach

Halcyon 230 just arrived!


----------



## tgfencer

Bico Doce said:


> Pics please!!


----------



## pcs-abc

tylerleach said:


> This was aaaaaaalmost mine! Let me know if you decide not to keep. I’d love to try it.



Yeah I went back and forth for about a day on this one, and at a certain point I couldn’t take it anymore and just bought it. Very happy I did, this knife is an experience!

By the way, you have me on the verge of ordering a Muteki.


----------



## tylerleach

Bico Doce said:


> This was the last knife available in the Xerxes drop. I wasn't sure to expect but I'm really glad no one else wanted it in the mad dash for his drop. It has to be one of the coolest knives I've handled.
> 
> 320 mm, 296 grams. Mullet grind - laser in the front, work pony in the back.
> 
> The only problem is Im not sure how to place this on my magnetic knife strip. If you have any suggestions, please let me know!
> View attachment 175536
> 
> View attachment 175537
> 
> View attachment 175538
> 
> View attachment 175539
> 
> View attachment 175540
> 
> View attachment 175541
> 
> View attachment 175542
> 
> View attachment 175543


That is a good looking broad sword, sir.


----------



## tylerleach

pcs-abc said:


> Yeah I went back and forth for about a day on this one, and at a certain point I couldn’t take it anymore and just bought it. Very happy I did, this knife is an experience!
> 
> By the way, you have me on the verge of ordering a Muteki.


Dude you SHOULD order a Muteki! Incredible knives for a great price. There are a ton of awesome ones to pick from as well. Some very skilled makers over there. All three of mine are crazy


----------



## Bico Doce

tylerleach said:


> That is a good looking broad sword, sir.


Ya, I’m totally not overcompensating for something


----------



## pjheff

tylerleach said:


> I went back and forth with Mlan about this one too!! You guys are making me question my decisions…..
> I do have 2 very special things on the way instead though. Will hopefully have pics for you tomorrow!



We’ve got spirit, yes we do, we’ve got spirit, how about you?


----------



## blokey

Got this little bunka from Lars Källgren, comes in a little wooden box. 80CRV2, super impressed with the thin grind and overall Fit&Finish, cuts like crazy, he deserve a lot more attention.


----------



## HansCaravan

I have a Saji inbound from District Cutlery... should be here in a couple of days


----------



## captaincaed

Bico Doce said:


> If you have any suggestions, please let me know!



Wait time for children is, what, 9mo these days? Bloodroot is 5y, Xerxes probably somewhere in the middle? I say take your chances and lower the rack.


----------



## Juneau

Katsushige Anryu 270mm Aogami#2 Sujihiki


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Aaaand the final halcyon showed up today. Coming in with that BIG oosik energy. Absolutely love this thing. Total dream come true for me. Joe is truly a wizard of the highest order and had been my biggest knife crush since I entered this rabbit hole of handmade knives. Having 2 is kinda unreal to me.


----------



## pjheff

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Aaaand the final halcyon showed up today. Coming in with that BIG oosik energy. Absolutely love this thing. Total dream come true for me. Joe is truly a wizard of the highest order and had been my biggest knife crush since I entered this rabbit hole of handmade knives. Having 2 is kinda unreal to me.



If it feels excessive . . .


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

pjheff said:


> If it feels excessive . . .


I’ll keep that in mind


----------



## pjheff

HansCaravan said:


> I have a Saji inbound from District Cutlery... should be here in a couple of days



District has some nice knives on their website. If only they would run a seasonal promotion or sale like their competitors.


----------



## daddy yo yo

daddy yo yo said:


> My Usuba is on its way from Japan…


And here it is in all its pride and glory:






It is my 13th Watanabe. I have sold 1, gifted 1, and I have now 11 in my collection:


----------



## Patinated

copacetic said:


> A couple of fun new(ish) additions from Japan -
> 
> View attachment 175383
> View attachment 175384
> View attachment 175385
> 
> 
> It's not quite jiving with me yet although the K tip is useful - I'm more accustomed to using a smaller petty. Functionally sharp out of the box, but not in a breathtaking Yoshikane-like way. Lord knows what it'll be like to sharpen, reputedly 68 RH.
> I'm not one for fancy-pants handles usually, Yoshida call this one "Tottori Sand", which appealed as I've been fortunate enough to visit the huge dunes there a long time ago.
> 
> The pen, on the other hand, is a beaut, despite its sober appearance.
> 
> View attachment 175388
> 
> 
> Replaced my old Opinel bread knife with this from Suncraft. Similar size at 220mm. Interesting pitch change in the serrations, which works well in practice.
> Top Marks to Sharp Edge Shop (Oster Rob), who were a delight to deal with.


I have Sailor's Zoom nib in 21K and Music in 18K - great stuff!!!


----------



## Bensonhai

Guessing game...


----------



## M1k3

Bensonhai said:


> Guessing game... View attachment 175697


Mazaki!  definitely Mazaki!


----------



## Bensonhai

M1k3 said:


> Mazaki!  definitely Mazaki!


Strike 1


----------



## superworrier

Shoichi Hashimoto? Or is that too obvious?


----------



## JayS20

Bensonhai said:


> Guessing game...


Shoichi Hashimoto


----------



## Bensonhai

superworrier said:


> Shoichi Hashimoto? Or is that too obvious?


Not a Hashimoto


----------



## daddy yo yo

Bensonhai said:


> Guessing game... View attachment 175697


Cheap Chinese imitation of a damascus blade.


----------



## Bensonhai

daddy yo yo said:


> Cheap Chinese imitation of a damascus blade.


It's Japanese


----------



## daddy yo yo

Bensonhai said:


> It's Japanese


Whatever it is, it looks terrific! I have a handle which could be a good fit if you don’t want to keep it…


----------



## M1k3

Bensonhai said:


> Strike 1


Pakimascus! Last offer!


----------



## Bensonhai

M1k3 said:


> Pakimascus! Last offer!


As mentioned in a previous post... It's Japanese... Hint... It's a coreless


----------



## M1k3

Bensonhai said:


> As mentioned in a previous post... It's Japanese... Hint... It's a coreless


Hmmm.....Manaka? (I'd say Shiraki but I'm pretty sure he's retired now)


----------



## Bensonhai

M1k3 said:


> Hmmm.....Manaka? (I'd say Shiraki but I'm pretty sure he's retired now)


Strike 3...lol


----------



## MSicardCutlery

It's nice whatever it is. Low-ish layer count, differentially hardened...


----------



## blokey

Mitsubishi Lancer?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Bensonhai said:


> Guessing game... View attachment 175697



Well clearly it isn't Carter's new Stealth Damascus.

@captaincaed


----------



## DaM0w

Not very new to me, but I finally finished the restore job on this one. Shallots beware


----------



## Repjapsteel

Bensonhai said:


> As mentioned in a previous post... It's Japanese... Hint... It's a coreless


So ive seen 'coreless' before in the knife description but what does that exactly mean? There is no core steel? like how you have some knives with a core steel of white#2 with an iron jacket.


----------



## Delat

Repjapsteel said:


> So ive seen 'coreless' before in the knife description but what does that exactly mean? There is no core steel? like how you have some knives with a core steel of white#2 with an iron jacket.



Correct. Damascus is normally assumed to be damascus cladding over a core, unless it's specifically referred to as coreless.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

daddy yo yo said:


> And here it is in all its pride and glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my 13th Watanabe. I have sold 1, gifted 1, and I have now 11 in my collection:



This pic helped motivate me to ping Shinichi about a Pro 180 gyuto to go with my nakiri.


----------



## HansCaravan

pjheff said:


> District has some nice knives on their website. If only they would run a seasonal promotion or sale like their competitors.



Oh yes, I splurged a bit. But there was a piece of my tax refund asking to be spent. Interestingly enough, DC had the best price I've come across for the 240mm Karin. Go figure


----------



## picturepoet

..lucky me...got some candy today...


----------



## HouKnives

Great little 165mm gyuto from Catcheside I snagged a couple weeks ago.


----------



## pjheff

HouKnives said:


> Great little 165mm gyuto from Catcheside I snagged a couple weeks ago.



A beautiful 175mm petty disappeared from his website in minutes today.


----------



## HouKnives

pjheff said:


> A beautiful 175mm petty disappeared from his website in minutes today.


Was actually going to include that with my post and tell everyone to go grab it. By the time I was ready to post it was already gone!


----------



## copacetic

Borealhiker said:


> Matsubara 270 Suji. And shortly after my Hardt Asphyx unexpectedly was delivere! Ha, a good day.



Wondering how you are finding the Matsubara Suji - I'm imagining it to be pretty thin? Any degree of flex or rigid? Many thanks.


----------



## Borealhiker

copacetic said:


> Wondering how you are finding the Matsubara Suji - I'm imagining it to be pretty thin? Any degree of flex or rigid? Many thanks.


Well I’ve only used it once. To slice some Easter ham. Got some nice thin slices and was able to shave some too. But with a little more effort than I expected. Needs to be touched up. It’s my first and only Suji. Always just used a gyuto to slice. So I don’t really have a good grasp of Suji performance. Very stiff blade. Seems really thin bte but really thickens up. I’ll try to get some choil shots etc… Friday for you. Got it bc I love nashiji finishes and wanted to try a new maker. The nashiji is really well done as is the F&F. Cheers.


----------



## friz

daddy yo yo said:


> And here it is in all its pride and glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my 13th Watanabe. I have sold 1, gifted 1, and I have now 11 in my collection:


oh so cool. 
Have you noticed the 3rd from top choil?


----------



## daddy yo yo

friz said:


> oh so cool.
> Have you noticed the 3rd from top choil?
> 
> View attachment 175959


Yes, I have. It is a modified 225 that I had the chance to purchase a while ago. It has been modified by German maker suntravel/Uwe, he has also made the bog oak handle.


----------



## friz

daddy yo yo said:


> Yes, I have. It is a modified 225 that I had the chance to purchase a while ago. It has been modified by German maker suntravel/Uwe, he has also made the bog oak handle.



What's your favourite man?


----------



## daddy yo yo

friz said:


> What's your favourite man?


Difficult question. It would be one of the 3 bigger KU gyutos. 240 with Stefan Keller handle, 225 modified by Uwe, or the 210 with @RDalman handle which was my first Watanabe…


----------



## Sanman808




----------



## cooktocut

Got this baddie in the mail yesterday 

Believe it or not, it is a honyaki in W2 steel by James Oatley. Crazy crazy thin, edge flexes at barely just the thought. Beat up on it last night after putting on a microbevel… no chips!


----------



## Hockey3081

cooktocut said:


> Got this baddie in the mail yesterday
> 
> Believe it or not, it is a honyaki in W2 steel by James Oatley. Crazy crazy thin, edge flexes at barely just the thought. Beat up on it last night after putting on a microbevel… no chips!
> View attachment 176010
> View attachment 176011
> View attachment 176012
> View attachment 176015


Bed rug ftw!


----------



## cooktocut

picturepoet said:


> View attachment 175847
> 
> 
> ..lucky me...got some candy today...


Kamon Candy!


----------



## picturepoet

Kandy


----------



## Patinated

Sanman808 said:


> View attachment 175963
> View attachment 175962


Niceeeee! Have you used it? How is the experience?


----------



## BGY_888

Takada Blue Steel 1 Suiboku Sujihiki 300mm with Rosewood handle


----------



## jchong

demcav said:


> In January I pre-ordered a MagnaCut chef knife from Meglio Knives' production run, and the knife arrived on Thursday protected in a padded zipper pouch.
> 
> Cutting edge - 262mm
> Blade width at heel - 50mm
> RC - 62
> Handle material - black G10
> Weight - 225g
> Point of Balance - at the heel
> 
> The design of the knife is basic -- nothing fancy -- but it allows me to get a feel for a MagnaCut kitchen knife at a very reasonable price. I've used it to prep three meals and so far I am pleased with the performance of the steel.View attachment 167793
> 
> 
> Out of the box, the straight edges of the G10 handle were uncomfortably sharp. About 5 minutes of rubbing with 320 grit sandpaper took care of that. The spine is moderately relieved; the choil is minimally relieved, needing a bit more to be perfectly comfortable. The spine is 2.8mm out of the handle and has almost no taper for the next 6.5 inches; then, in the final 3.5 inches it gradually tapers down to .6mm at the tip.
> 
> View attachment 167804



Thanks for posting this. How does the knife cut? Is it a "laser" like some Japanese knives are? Or more of a workhorse?


----------



## daddy yo yo

I can’t make pictures that look even half as good as this knife in reality:











Thank you @KAMON Knives. As always it has been a pleasure and you have exceeded my expectations… I am speechless!

It is a blue dyed piece of Amboyna supplied by me combined with torpedo shaped front and end cap in oil slick finish.


----------



## picturepoet

..looks awesome, gratuliere!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Full shot of my 285/40/239g Western suji - my @KAMON Knives no.8:


----------



## marc4pt0

Damn that Kamon is sexy AF!!!!


----------



## picturepoet

..would like to show you my new and so far only Kamon

I work exclusively in the pinch grip and grip the blade very far, so it was particularly important to me to have the balancepoint as far forward as possible so that the knife becomes a natural extension of the hand and can be carried almost weightlessly.
That's why I asked for a very light handle construction and decided on bog oak heirloom.

here's an interesting comparison to my catcheside:


















Catcheside (ebony) 207/60mm 269g

Kamon (bog oak) 218/56mm 218g


@KAMON Knives,
thank you very much for your great work


----------



## Mlan

picturepoet said:


> ..would like to show you my new and so far only Kamon
> 
> I work exclusively in the pinch grip and grip the blade very far, so it was particularly important to me to have the balancepoint as far forward as possible so that the knife becomes a natural extension of the hand and can be carried almost weightlessly.
> That's why I asked for a very light handle construction and decided on bog oak heirloom.
> 
> here's an interesting comparison to my catcheside:
> 
> View attachment 176284
> 
> View attachment 176285
> 
> View attachment 176286
> 
> View attachment 176287
> 
> 
> Catcheside (ebony) 207/60mm 269g
> 
> Kamon (bog oak) 218/56mm 218g
> 
> 
> @KAMON Knives,
> thank you very much for your great work


That catcheside is sexy af. His knives are some of the best cutters around.


----------



## tylerleach

daddy yo yo said:


> Full shot of my 285/40/239g Western suji - my @KAMON Knives no.8:


Show off


----------



## Greenbriel

I've lurked this thread for ages but never posted. Here's a quick and ugly roundup of everything I've accumulated since joining KKF that's not in the drawer.





Björn Birgersson 250 Gyuto
Kippington 255 Gyuto
Yoshikane SKD 210 Gyuto
Toyama 150 Petty
Toyama 210 Gyuto
Watanabe 270 Gyuto




Masamoto KS 240 Gyuto
Watanabe Pro 165 Santoku
Kemadi bulat 225 Gyuto
Myojin Riki SG2 180 Gyuto
Dalman 210 S-grind




Gesshin Kagero 210 Gyuto
Kaeru Kasumi 210 Gyuto
Takeda NAS Small Gyuto
Shigefusa Iizuka 165 Nakiri




Merion Forge 175 Nakiri/Small Cleaver
Watanabe Pro 180 nakiri
Muteki (Cory) 182mm Funayuki
Masashi Kobo 180 Santoku

Few more coming in next week. Cheers!


----------



## RJP

Greenbriel said:


> I've lurked this thread for ages but never posted. Here's a quick and ugly roundup of everything I've accumulated since joining KKF that's not in the drawer.
> View attachment 176350
> 
> 
> Björn Birgersson 250 Gyuto
> Kippington 255 Gyuto
> Yoshikane SKD 210 Gyuto
> Toyama 150 Petty
> Toyama 210 Gyuto
> Watanabe 270 Gyuto
> View attachment 176351
> 
> Masamoto KS 240 Gyuto
> Watanabe Pro 165 Santoku
> Kemadi bulat 225 Gyuto
> Myojin Riki SG2 180 Gyuto
> Dalman 210 S-grind
> View attachment 176459
> 
> Gesshin Kagero 210 Gyuto
> Kaeru Kasumi 210 Gyuto
> Takeda NAS Small Gyuto
> Shigefusa Iizuka 165 Nakiri
> View attachment 176460
> 
> Merion Forge 175 Nakiri/Small Cleaver
> Watanabe Pro 180 nakiri
> Muteki (Cory) 182mm Funayuki
> Masashi Kobo 180 Santoku
> 
> Few more coming in next week. Cheers!


How do you like the Kemadi? Great looking lineup


----------



## Greenbriel

RJP said:


> How do you like the Kemadi? Great looking lineup


Thanks a lot! I like it, wouldn't put it in top five. Built like a tank, gets sharp, and holds an edge, but the balance is a bit too forward for my taste.


----------



## pentryumf

This was recently acquired off the vendors thread from MSicardCutlery.
Very happy with this!

240mm, chefs knife in CPM-M4.
Thin, light laser.
133g, 246 x 51 x 2.28 ,mm
HRC 64,
Scorched oak octagonal,






SOLD - CPM-M4 Gyuto 246mmx51mm (132grams)


Hello Everybody, It's finally here, the first of three CPM-M4 knives to come. Not at all an everyday steel for a knife. I cannot over emphasize how difficult this stuff is to work with. I did 90% of the grinding before HT and still went through twice as many abrasive belts and sheets as I do...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## simona

Greenbriel said:


> I've lurked this thread for ages but never posted. Here's a quick and ugly roundup of everything I've accumulated since joining KKF that's not in the drawer.
> View attachment 176350
> 
> 
> Björn Birgersson 250 Gyuto
> Kippington 255 Gyuto
> Yoshikane SKD 210 Gyuto
> Toyama 150 Petty
> Toyama 210 Gyuto
> Watanabe 270 Gyuto
> View attachment 176351
> 
> Masamoto KS 240 Gyuto
> Watanabe Pro 165 Santoku
> Kemadi bulat 225 Gyuto
> Myojin Riki SG2 180 Gyuto
> Dalman 210 S-grind
> View attachment 176459
> 
> Gesshin Kagero 210 Gyuto
> Kaeru Kasumi 210 Gyuto
> Takeda NAS Small Gyuto
> Shigefusa Iizuka 165 Nakiri
> View attachment 176460
> 
> Merion Forge 175 Nakiri/Small Cleaver
> Watanabe Pro 180 nakiri
> Muteki (Cory) 182mm Funayuki
> Masashi Kobo 180 Santoku
> 
> Few more coming in next week. Cheers!


Hi there, how do you find the Watanabe nakiri? Thanks.


----------



## Greenbriel

simona said:


> Hi there, how do you find the Watanabe nakiri? Thanks.


Believe the hype.


----------



## pjheff

Mine finally arrived!


----------



## DitmasPork

Takada, petty, b1.


----------



## jonnachang

DitmasPork said:


> Takada, petty, b1.
> View attachment 176651


 That’s a beauty. Congrats.


----------



## DitmasPork

Greenbriel said:


> I've lurked this thread for ages but never posted. Here's a quick and ugly roundup of everything I've accumulated since joining KKF that's not in the drawer.
> View attachment 176350
> 
> 
> Björn Birgersson 250 Gyuto
> Kippington 255 Gyuto
> Yoshikane SKD 210 Gyuto
> Toyama 150 Petty
> Toyama 210 Gyuto
> Watanabe 270 Gyuto
> View attachment 176351
> 
> Masamoto KS 240 Gyuto
> Watanabe Pro 165 Santoku
> Kemadi bulat 225 Gyuto
> Myojin Riki SG2 180 Gyuto
> Dalman 210 S-grind
> View attachment 176459
> 
> Gesshin Kagero 210 Gyuto
> Kaeru Kasumi 210 Gyuto
> Takeda NAS Small Gyuto
> Shigefusa Iizuka 165 Nakiri
> View attachment 176460
> 
> Merion Forge 175 Nakiri/Small Cleaver
> Watanabe Pro 180 nakiri
> Muteki (Cory) 182mm Funayuki
> Masashi Kobo 180 Santoku
> 
> Few more coming in next week. Cheers!


Very impressive collection you have there! Smart, quality choices with room to grow.

Sadly, your kitchen knife collection takes up too much room. Here’s a special offer for a fellow Brooklynite—I’ve recently launched the “Brooklyn Kitchen Knife Hotel and Spa”—a boutique storage space for quality Japanese style kitchen knives in Brooklyn, where they’ll be stored, cared for, occasionally used to keep them happy. Free of charge for you!


----------



## DitmasPork

jonnachang said:


> That’s a beauty. Congrats.


Cheers! Looked even better once I removed the lacquer. It’ll soon look like my others—scuffed, patina, rust removal spots, etc.


----------



## iandustries

*Tetsujin 240 from KnS Auz*


----------



## DitmasPork

I posted the Takada petty yesterday—thought it time for a b1 family portrait.


----------



## Knivperson

pjheff said:


> Mine finally arrived!
> 
> View attachment 176642



How does it perform? Video pleeeeease!


----------



## Greenbriel

DitmasPork said:


> Very impressive collection you have there! Smart, quality choices with room to grow.
> 
> Sadly, your kitchen knife collection takes up too much room. Here’s a special offer for a fellow Brooklynite—I’ve recently launched the “Brooklyn Kitchen Knife Hotel and Spa”—a boutique storage space for quality Japanese style kitchen knives in Brooklyn, where they’ll be stored, cared for, occasionally used to keep them happy. Free of charge for you!


Thanks so much Ditmas!

You are so amazingly generous, I think the Brooklyn Knife Hotel is an idea that simply can't fail. I'll pack up all but four and get them over to you immediately!

Seriously though, I appreciate it and respect your opinion a lot.


----------



## Knife.Knut

iandustries said:


> *Tetsujin 240 from KnS Auz*
> View attachment 176738
> View attachment 176739
> View attachment 176741
> View attachment 176742
> View attachment 176743
> View attachment 176738
> View attachment 176739
> View attachment 176741
> View attachment 176742
> View attachment 176743
> 
> 
> View attachment 176738
> View attachment 176739
> View attachment 176741
> View attachment 176742
> View attachment 176743


Nice! Do u happen to have a shot of the spine? Thanks.


----------



## Knife.Knut

This is what one week of madness looks like.


----------



## tylerleach

Say WHAT??? You got all of that in a week?? Are you homeless now? Do you need a place to stay? I have a spare bedroom… 

really though. Dm me, I’d love to hear where you acquired these stunners


----------



## Knife.Knut

I've always been homeless. Living in a tent. Living off the kindness of people throwing knives at me.



tylerleach said:


> Say WHAT??? You got all of that in a week?? Are you homeless now? Do you need a place to stay? I have a spare bedroom…
> 
> really though. Dm me, I’d love to hear where you acquired these stunners


----------



## BillHanna

Hrayson said:


> I've always been homeless. Living in a tent. Living off the kindness of people throwing knives at me.


I’m living off the kindness of a wife who sarcastically wonders when the next cleaver is arriving.


----------



## Knife.Knut

I buy my wife a new pair of shoes to keep her walking the other way.



BillHanna said:


> I’m living off the kindness of a wife who sarcastically wonders when the next cleaver is arriving.


----------



## Knife.Knut




----------



## Greenbriel

Hrayson said:


> View attachment 176876


Lovely knives! I am ignorant, what am I looking at?


----------



## Knife.Knut

L-R Kato WH 240, Konosuke Fujiyama Vintage Swedish 240, Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo B1 240, Hitohira Shiraki Yohei Honyaki 240


Greenbriel said:


> Lovely knives! I am ignorant, what am I looking at?


----------



## Greenbriel

@Hrayson gives us a tough act to follow and I fail miserably. 

Konosuke HD2 210 I managed to grab while two were fleetingly in stock at CKTG. My first true laser. Wanted one of these for ages and I love it. Need a new knife stand!


----------



## blokey

Hrayson said:


> L-R Kato WH 240, Konosuke Fujiyama Vintage Swedish 240, Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo B1 240, Hitohira Shiraki Yohei Honyaki 240


How did you even find those…


----------



## pjheff

My first custom just arrived!


----------



## sidey

Not a kitchen knife but enabled by you lovely bunch without whom I’d never have known I needed a Spyderco…


----------



## tostadas

Dalman s-grind honyaki. I'm really impressed by the initial f&f


----------



## Knife.Knut

You know how it is. When it rains, it pours!


blokey said:


> How did you even find those…


----------



## Greenbriel

tostadas said:


> Dalman s-grind honyaki. I'm really impressed by the initial f&f
> View attachment 176927


Such a great feeling knife. I almost had to go and check mine was still on the rack!


----------



## blokey

sidey said:


> Not a kitchen knife but enabled by you lovely bunch without whom I’d never have known I needed a Spyderco…
> 
> View attachment 176922


Looks really nice, I always kind want get into EDC but not sure where to start, have a Opinel no.8 and Swiss Army knife I usually carry, opinel feels kind awkward to open and use tho. Is the S45VN hard to sharpen?


----------



## Sanman808

Hrayson said:


> View attachment 176876



That vintage FM jesus!


----------



## pjheff

Greenbriel said:


> Such a great feeling knife. I almost had to go and check mine was still on the rack!



And I had to go check my tracking number . . .


----------



## Martyn

A couple of more TFs - Morihei Hisamoto iron clad white 1 nakiri and 210 -


----------



## sidey

blokey said:


> Looks really nice, I always kind want get into EDC but not sure where to start, have a Opinel no.8 and Swiss Army knife I usually carry, opinel feels kind awkward to open and use tho. Is the S45VN hard to sharpen?



I’ve also used an Opinel on and off for years, along with various other cheap knives not up to regular use… the pocket clip and one/handed operation make this a different beast. From the research I did this (paramilitary 3) is a great place to get into EDC knives. 
As yet no idea about sharpening it, I’m guessing it’s somewhat different from a gyuto!


----------



## tag98

Martyn said:


> A couple of more TFs - Morihei Hisamoto iron clad white 1 nakiri and 210 -
> View attachment 176972
> 
> View attachment 176973


Where did u grab these guys ?


----------



## Martyn

tag98 said:


> Where did u grab these guys ?


From Karasu Knives. They should still have some in stock.


----------



## Bico Doce

I asked Yanick to make me a knife as an ode to my manhood. He came up with this. 73 mm Birds Beak.

Edit: This was just a bit of self deprecating humor. DO NOT reach out to Yanick for a custom, he doesn't do them.

Not only the size but the shape felt very familiar... Maybe this is a watershed moment for me after my overcompensating 320mm Xerxes


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Bico Doce said:


> I asked Yanick to make me a knife as an ode to my manhood. He came up with this. 73 mm Birds Beak.
> 
> View attachment 177049



Does it make me insecure if I'm conflicted about liking this?


----------



## shinyunggyun

Decided to get another one of these just because I liked it so much. Nakagawa x myojin blue #1. Both old and new from sugi.


----------



## blokey

Is this the cheese knife people talking about?


----------



## chefknife69

tylerleach said:


> I’ve got a couple of very special goodies on the way, but I also just received these beauties….
> View attachment 175453
> 
> Muteki 225mm gyuto, 253mm “slicer” (will use more as a gyuto) And 196mm Funayuki all Shirogami #1 clad in 410. All three with the most incredible western handles with g10 liners.
> 
> The two on the right just arrived. The one on the left I got about a month ago and LOVE it so so much I picked up 2 more made by Cory that I felt were similar in shape. These knives not only perform at the highest level but they are also crazy comfortable in hand…I am wildly in love with these handles. I honestly had no idea how much I was going to love that first one, but I think the fact that I immediately bought two more says a lot
> Anyhow…hiiiighly recommend these guys.


----------



## chefknife69

hey those mutekis look amazing I ordered one that should be arriving by next week ,im glad you like and recommend them,


----------



## tylerleach

chefknife69 said:


> hey those mutekis look amazing I ordered one that should be arriving by next week ,im glad you like and recommend them,


Awesome! Which one did you get?


----------



## chefknife69

tylerleach said:


> Awesome! Which one did you get?


I got a 8.something gyuto made by Cory its looks nice in pics


----------



## Cliff

Went a little crazy this week: Shiro Kamo R2 240 and a an Ashi (Gesshin) Ginga no. 6 in AEBL


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

So a little over a week ago, I'd never heard of Ryan Duran Geiger aka @Illyria. It was a thread here that brought him to my attention and I was quickly on his Etsy page. Ryan had a 52100 gyuto in my preferred size range that was beautiful. I'd planned to get a Watanabe 180 gyuto before the price hike but I was so taken by what I saw, my plans immediately changed and I found myself in the checkout screen. That was Sunday afternoon I believe.

Got the confirmation notice and was stoked. Then on Tuesday, Ryan sent me a message, sadly informing me that due to an accident not of his making, the knife I'd purchased had been rendered unsellable. Ryan offered me another similar 52100 knife, one in Magnacut, and even offered to forge a blade to my specs. Offering to forge it the very next day if I so desired.

I asked Ryan a couple questions which he graciously and immediately answered.

No way I could resist a knife in Magnacut and Ryan had it in the mail in no time.

The knife arrived today.

Ryan's Specs:
- 189x46mm
- 131.2g.
- 64HRC











(Ryan's choil shot turned out better than mine so I'm stealing it)





Very well executed especially at the price!

All around an excellent experience and after looking at some of Ryan's other knives I can see me working with him on another!

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## tylerleach

tostadas said:


> Dalman s-grind honyaki. I'm really impressed by the initial f&f
> View attachment 176927


You ever want to get rid of that you let me know sir!


----------



## Sanman808

TF Mabo petty with custom handle from Tokushu knife and Zach Peters


----------



## simona

Sanman808 said:


> TF Mabo petty with custom handle from Tokushu knife and Zach PetersView attachment 177426


Maple handle right? I have one on a Suzuki single bevel. Nice silky glass like feel to it.


----------



## Sanman808

simona said:


> Maple handle right? I have one on a Suzuki single bevel. Nice silky glass like feel to it.



Zach said it was spalted tamarind


----------



## simona

165mm nakiri


----------



## simona

Sanman808 said:


> Zach said it was spalted tamarind


----------



## simona

Sanman808 said:


> Zach said it was spalted tamarind


Wow, they look really similar. I guess we get to learn about wood types as well as steel types


----------



## daniel_il

Bst kochi v2 & morihei fine finish


----------



## KyleHeath




----------



## Delat

KyleHeath said:


> View attachment 177527



I’d be very interested to hear your impressions once you’ve had a chance to use it. I’ve been eyeing his work but I never his name mentioned here.


----------



## Sanman808

Blue2 255


----------



## Bensonhai

GYUTO 250MM 26C3 HONYAKI FULL TANG LIMITED RELEASE BY FREDRIK SPÅRE
*


*


----------



## Jville

Bensonhai said:


> GYUTO 250MM 26C3 HONYAKI FULL TANG LIMITED RELEASE BY FREDRIK SPÅRE
> *View attachment 177563
> *


Kind of a trippy pic.


----------



## pjheff

Jville said:


> Kind of a trippy pic.



Less trippy?


----------



## Jville

pjheff said:


> Less trippy?
> 
> View attachment 177564
> View attachment 177565
> View attachment 177566
> View attachment 177567
> View attachment 177568
> View attachment 177569
> View attachment 177570
> View attachment 177571


I thought all the pics were good. Great looking knife! It was kind of cool how you did the first pic(original)… yeah these are less trippy, still nice though.


----------



## Brian Weekley

When I was given a chance to add a Xerxes to my collection I jumped at it. It is a Xerxes Primus Honyaki. Some would say it’s Janis’ “production knife”, although the term “production knife” is quite a misnomer in my view. It’s a special knife, forged from 125SC steel. Copper ferrule, the handle material is big oak and the knife is very nice in hand for me. My newest acquisition offers a blade length of 245mm, an edge length of 228mm, depth at the heel of 50mm. Blade thickness measured at the spine varies from 2.85mm at the heel, 2.79mm mid blade and 1.55mm 1” from the tip. 

A few pics …































As luck would have it I had plans to make up a beef stew today and picked up a nice top round roast for the beef part. I welcomed the new Xerxes with a prep for my beef stew. A couple prep pics …











A wonderful new knife with a permanent home in my kitchen.


----------



## iandustries

Pork : Tetsujin : Pork : Nakagawa Myojin Damy B1 : Pork :

Patina sandwich anyone ? Cutting 17 lbs of pork shoulder will give u nice blues. Pics when I m done


----------



## Benuser

I never expected I would fall in love with a finish, or rather the absence of it. I hope it will stay over time. Haven't experienced the trade-offs so far. Munetoshi bunka White#2, €99.


----------



## jasonbird

Konosuke SLD nashiji mirror finished with custom handle. 
OOTB edge is not the sharpest so I touched up straightaway, steel feels very hard, definitely like 65hrc, not a nightmare on stone though, it sharpened just fine.


----------



## superworrier

jasonbird said:


> Konosuke SLD nashiji mirror finished with custom handle.
> OOTB edge is not the sharpest so I touched up straightaway, steel feels very hard, definitely like 65hrc, not a nightmare on stone though, it sharpened just fine.


Is this from Syoukon? The nashiji on these is insane


----------



## jasonbird

superworrier said:


> Is this from Syoukon? The nashiji on these is insane


Nice spotting, it’s from syoukon and they now carry some really nice handles


----------



## superworrier

jasonbird said:


> Nice spotting, it’s from syoukon and they now carry some really nice handles


I have the KU and I’ve been very tempted by these. The finish is so unique


----------



## jasonbird

superworrier said:


> I have the KU and I’ve been very tempted by these. The finish is so unique


They have few left and probably won’t replenish their stock in a soon future as they said the smith up the price by 30% so Konosuke is not making more of the same thing soon


----------



## Matt Jacobs

This is on its way to me from Skye Eilers out of New Zealand. More pics to come when it gets here


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Distal taper of a custom S-grind chef from Nordquist designs heading my way this week


----------



## DitmasPork

daniel_il said:


> Bst kochi v2 & morihei fine finish View attachment 177471


I love Kochis!


----------



## daniel_il

DitmasPork said:


> I love Kochis!



for a good reason! very well made and nicely balanced blade. previous owner also done great work with polishing the bevels.


----------



## Hockey3081

Got my first rectangle. LaSeur courtesy of Mr. @ashy2classy. Go big or go home I suppose..


----------



## @ftermath

jasonbird said:


> Konosuke SLD nashiji mirror finished with custom handle.
> OOTB edge is not the sharpest so I touched up straightaway, steel feels very hard, definitely like 65hrc, not a nightmare on stone though, it sharpened just fine.


How flat is the profile on this? I really liked everything else about the Yoshi I had but couldn’t adjust to the sudden and complete flat spot that took up most of the edge. Your Kono looks like it might maintain a very slight curve through much of the edge. Hard to tell for sure from the photos.


----------



## superworrier

@ftermath said:


> How flat is the profile on this? I really liked everything else about the Yoshi I had but couldn’t adjust to the sudden and complete flat spot that took up most of the edge. Your Kono looks like it might maintain a very slight curve through much of the edge. Hard to tell for sure from the photos.


My Nihei is pretty much an identical profile to my Yoshis.


----------



## @ftermath

superworrier said:


> My Nihei is pretty much an identical profile to my Yoshis.


Thanks


----------



## ew_ut

To offer an additional data point: My Nihei example has less of that dead-stop feeling compared to the Yoshikane I bought from you, @ftermath. It's still there, but it's less abrupt and a little less noticeable.


----------



## @ftermath

ew_ut said:


> To offer an additional data point: My Nihei example has less of that dead-stop feeling compared to the Yoshikane I bought from you, @ftermath. It's still there, but it's less abrupt and a little less noticeable.


That’s helpful. I’ve been leaning toward trying a Nihei for a while. It might be getting close to time.


----------



## superworrier

ew_ut said:


> To offer an additional data point: My Nihei example has less of that dead-stop feeling compared to the Yoshikane I bought from you, @ftermath. It's still there, but it's less abrupt and a little less noticeable.


Yes I noticed this too but I chalked it up to individual variation. 2 makes a pattern. Visually I can’t tell the difference though


----------



## ew_ut

superworrier said:


> Visually I can’t tell the difference though



This matches my experience too -- visually, I can't tell a difference.

Maybe individual variation and cutting style both play a part? 

I just tried them side-by-side again to make sure I wasn't going crazy, haha. The difference between them is small, but in my use the Nihei has just slightly less "clunk" in the heel. For a different user, I think it's possible they would feel the same?


----------



## Hockey3081

My EU haul

2x Kamon. Been a long time coming and 100% worth the wait.

230mm Gyuto with recurve spine. Western resin handle with blacked titanium end caps
230mm Chef with s-hook grind. Rokkaku hanmaru spalted maple handle, rusticated facets with oil slick stainless steel end caps
1x Adonis Forged

1.2519 steel (I’m told this is some of the best steel), distressed files bolster, Brazilian rosewood


----------



## superworrier

I’ve been eying the Tosho Kono SKD for a while. With the sale, I grabbed one. I kind of antagonized whether it was the same as the regular H&K/KNS Yoshi SKD but after looking at a lot of choils and comparing weights from different sites (accounting for differing handles) I determined it’s probably different. Still need to try it out but I don’t think I was off the mark. I put a bonus choil shot at the end of my Yoshi for reference and the Kono does feel noticeably leaner, but I’ll have to see how it works out in practice. 

Also, Wat Pro nakiri. Pretty nice but I’ll definitely need to sand the choil

Also couldn’t resist the Kagekiyo blue 1 240 suji given it came to 420ish USD with the exchange rate and all


----------



## jasonbird

@ftermath said:


> How flat is the profile on this? I really liked everything else about the Yoshi I had but couldn’t adjust to the sudden and complete flat spot that took up most of the edge. Your Kono looks like it might maintain a very slight curve through much of the edge. Hard to tell for sure from the photos.


Never owned a yoshi but this Kono got a nice taper from spine to the edge with throughout convexity


----------



## mrmoves92

Sakai Kikumori Gokujyo 270mm gyuto from Dustin at Real Sharp Knife. My first knife from Y. Tanaka.


----------



## refcast

Rural blacksmith


----------



## blokey

refcast said:


> Rural blacksmith
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178087
> View attachment 178088
> View attachment 178089
> View attachment 178090
> View attachment 178091
> View attachment 178092


That looks really good, any more informations?


----------



## refcast

Nope, not that I can find, but it might be possible to find.


----------



## blokey

refcast said:


> Nope, not that I can find, but it might be possible to find.


Not even where is it from?


----------



## refcast

Oh uh Japan. . . I was asked not to say, since the maker does local stuff mainly, and is at capacity already, but it's findable through the web. It's just a single guy in a dirt floor shop, in a rural part of Japan, who travels around occasionally to sell his knives. He mainly makes smaller sized knives, non-professional mainly, and usually 50% thicker than this


----------



## blokey

refcast said:


> Oh uh Japan. . . I was asked not to say, since the maker does local stuff mainly, but it's totally findable through the web.


Understand, thank you.


----------



## simona

jasonbird said:


> Konosuke SLD nashiji mirror finished with custom handle.
> OOTB edge is not the sharpest so I touched up straightaway, steel feels very hard, definitely like 65hrc, not a nightmare on stone though, it sharpened just fine.


Lovely finish!!


----------



## simona

Hockey3081 said:


> Got my first rectangle. LaSeur courtesy of Mr. @ashy2classy. Go big or go home I suppose..
> 
> View attachment 177974


Is that wasabi, or?


----------



## U2chh

shinyunggyun said:


> Decided to get another one of these just because I liked it so much. Nakagawa x myojin blue #1. Both old and new from sugi.


 
Any review for this gorgeous knife ?


----------



## simona

refcast said:


> Rural blacksmith
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178087
> View attachment 178088
> View attachment 178089
> View attachment 178090
> View attachment 178091
> View attachment 178092


Rural blacksmiths - love 'em.


----------



## Hockey3081

simona said:


> Is that wasabi, or?


Close.. it’s horseradish.


----------



## shinyunggyun

U2chh said:


> Any review for this gorgeous knife ?


All I’ll say is that this is one of my top 5 knives. Of course, that doesn’t mean it will be one of your favorite knives. I love it because it’s a knife that you can use for extended hours comfortably, and it feels powerful while still feeling relatively light. I personally like it better than Fujiyama, takada suiboku, Kagekiyo, or Kikumori, with a lot of that due to the profile. But that is just me. The knives I fall in love with are the ones that can guarantee me a peace of mind during a busy and stressful weekend night shift on the line or the sushi bar.


----------



## U2chh

shinyunggyun said:


> All I’ll say is that this is one of my top 5 knives. Of course, that doesn’t mean it will be one of your favorite knives. I love it because it’s a knife that you can use for extended hours comfortably, and it feels powerful while still feeling relatively light. I personally like it better than Fujiyama, takada suiboku, Kagekiyo, or Kikumori, with a lot of that due to the profile. But that is just me. The knives I fall in love with are the ones that can guarantee me a peace of mind during a busy and stressful weekend night shift on the line or the sushi bar.


 Awaiting mine from Tosho


----------



## simona

Hockey3081 said:


> Close.. it’s horseradish.


Right family, wrong continent


----------



## Bensonhai

*KONOSUKE SANJO SKD TSUCHIME KUROUCHI NASHIJI GYUTO 240MM BURNT CHESTNUT HANDLE


*


----------



## jedy617

Don't think I can do much better than this. Ikeda White 1. Eventually will have to sell a few on b/s/t after this one


----------



## timebard

Finally checking out the hype/hate... TF Mabs 180.


----------



## Bico Doce

Here’s a 270 wrought iron/52100 from Felippi Porto. His work is really coming along. Sure the fit and finish could improve a bit and he admittedly is still learning how to nail that stone finish but I have to say his forged geometry is very cool. Great performance and food release with a bit of wedging on the super dense stuff.


----------



## Greasylake

My latest purchase from the auction sites. A 210mm ai-deba. The stamp appears to be 高鳳, which isn't a maker I'm familiar with. The first thing I noticed though was the fit and finish is the nicest on any deba I've held. Nicely rounded spine all the way to the tip and the choil is also rounded and polished. Balance point is a little bit before the second kanji. I haven't sharpened the knife yet but it has some microchips so I'm sure I'll get a good feel for the steel then, but I have high expectations.


----------



## tostadas

Grabbed a pair of the new profile chopper kings from cktg in vg10 and w#2. Making some soup today to test out the stainless one.


----------



## BeinM

B1 Fujiyama yanagi showed up from ai&om today


----------



## kpham12

tostadas said:


> Grabbed a pair of the new profile chopper kings from cktg in vg10 and w#2. Making some soup today to test out the stainless one.
> View attachment 178275


I’m jealous, my AUS-10 version didn’t come with a dragon. Let us know if there’s stiction from the sandblasted finish and grind and how the steel holds up!


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Bico Doce said:


> Here’s a 270 wrought iron/52100 from Felippi Porto. His work is really coming along. Sure the fit and finish could improve a bit and he admittedly is still learning how to nail that stone finish but I have to say his forged geometry is very cool. Great performance and food release with a bit of wedging on the super dense stuff.
> 
> View attachment 178214
> 
> View attachment 178215
> 
> View attachment 178216
> 
> View attachment 178217


Love the look of his knives. This makes me want one even more. So cool


----------



## Pisau

Both lantern and suji are newest buys. Perhaps I should also post this on blf...


----------



## shinyunggyun

Got this through the help of a respected fellow forum member who lives in Europe. A togashi/tosa blue #2.


----------



## kevpenbanc

This arrived earlier this week from Sean at Balete Blades.
250x54mm
Bjorkmans twist damasteel and mammoth molar handle.
Weighs in at 223g but feels lighter in the hand.


----------



## Delat

kevpenbanc said:


> This arrived earlier this week from Sean at Balete Blades.
> 250x54mm
> Bjorkmans twist damasteel and mammoth molar handle.
> Weighs in at 223g but feels lighter in the hand.
> 
> View attachment 178392
> 
> View attachment 178393
> 
> View attachment 178394



Wow, I saw that on his IG. Amazing blade and handle!


----------



## bradmacmt

Arrived yesterday from JNS (only 5 days from Denmark to Montana!) - Toyama Noborikoi Kasumi SS Clad Nakiri (Blue no.2). 183mm x 60mm x 188g.














View attachment 178443
View attachment 178444


----------



## Greenbriel

Hitohira Togashi 180mm white #1 ebony handle bunka from Tosho (great transaction).


----------



## tag98

First single bevel! Many thanks to @Brian Weekley for being so so good to deal with


----------



## simona

timebard said:


> Finally checking out the hype/hate... TF Mabs 180.
> 
> View attachment 178198


Nice looking knife and a good size. Never tried one but the reputation precedes it. Enjoy.


----------



## simona

Bico Doce said:


> Here’s a 270 wrought iron/52100 from Felippi Porto. His work is really coming along. Sure the fit and finish could improve a bit and he admittedly is still learning how to nail that stone finish but I have to say his forged geometry is very cool. Great performance and food release with a bit of wedging on the super dense stuff.
> 
> View attachment 178214
> 
> View attachment 178215
> 
> View attachment 178216
> 
> View attachment 178217


Nice looking knife. I see a lot of very long knives being purchased and am really curious as to what the attraction is?


----------



## Bico Doce

simona said:


> Nice looking knife. I see a lot of very long knives being purchased and am really curious as to what the attraction is?


I just find them fun to use. I’m not a chef and I’ve spent more than I could ever justify in this hobby so I’m going to pass on giving you any practical reason why to go for a long knife.


----------



## Bico Doce

kevpenbanc said:


> This arrived earlier this week from Sean at Balete Blades.
> 250x54mm
> Bjorkmans twist damasteel and mammoth molar handle.
> Weighs in at 223g but feels lighter in the hand.
> 
> View attachment 178392
> 
> View attachment 178393
> 
> View attachment 178394


Don’t be shy posting a video of this baby in action


----------



## simona

Bico Doce said:


> I just find them fun to use. I’m not a chef and I’ve spent more than I could ever justify in this hobby so I’m going to pass on giving you any practical reason why to go for a long knife.


Who needs to justify having nice knives? Thanks for the insights.


----------



## Bico Doce

Catcheside gyuto 225 mm in c105/pure iron with bocote handle. Definitely worth the effort trying to get one of these. Will is a master of forged geometry.


----------



## esoo

I have a soft spot for this line of knives as my first carbon was the 8" Chefs. But when the HomeButcher was putting them at clear-out pricing, plus one of their coupons codes took the pricing even lower, it was too good to pass up. Sure the handle has shrunk a little bit but I love the 52100.


----------



## @ftermath

esoo said:


> I have a soft spot for this line of knives as my first carbon was the 8" Chefs. But when the HomeButcher was putting them at clear-out pricing, plus one of their coupons codes took the pricing even lower, it was too good to pass up. Sure the handle has shrunk a little bit but I love the 52100.
> 
> View attachment 178720


I’ve considered buying this one more than a few times. I also had an 8” and the fit and finish on that one was perfect. I’m sad they moved to a different handle material but understand why they did. Nice pickup!


----------



## esoo

@ftermath said:


> I’ve considered buying this one more than a few times. I also had an 8” and the fit and finish on that one was perfect. I’m sad they moved to a different handle material but understand why they did. Nice pickup!



I had an early gen 8" and 10" that I sold that both had the shrinking handle problem. The 10" is was the only knife I regretted selling enough I bought another one (with a handle that has been fine). For the price I got this santoku at, it was a deal I couldn't pass up.


----------



## @ftermath

esoo said:


> I had an early gen 8" and 10" that I sold that both had the shrinking handle problem. The 10" is was the only knife I regretted selling enough I bought another one (with a handle that has been fine). For the price I got this santoku at, it was a deal I couldn't pass up.


If I could get ahold of a 10” blackwood handle version that I could guarantee didn’t have a proud bolster or pins, I would likely grab it. I saw an IG post where JKI did some work on one to ad some convexity. That would be an almost perfect knife for me. I always felt like the santoku would likely be a nice knife despite its shorter length given the flatter profile.


----------



## SolidSnake03

They make a newer version now with a stability handle FYI so if you want one the v2.0 should all be good handles now.


----------



## @ftermath

SolidSnake03 said:


> They make a newer version now with a stability handle FYI so if you want one the v2.0 should all be good handles now.


I should have clarified that I preferred the blackwood handle. I just know it was hit or miss on fit and finish with that version.


----------



## esoo

@ftermath said:


> If I could get ahold of a 10” blackwood handle version that I could guarantee didn’t have a proud bolster or pins, I would likely grab it. I saw an IG post where JKI did some work on one to ad some convexity. That would be an almost perfect knife for me. I always felt like the santoku would likely be a nice knife despite its shorter length given the flatter profile.



The 10" I got from Homebutcher two years ago has got a pretty decent handle. In fact the handle scales on mine are actually a touch proud of the spine.


----------



## @ftermath

esoo said:


> The 10" I got from Homebutcher two years ago has got a pretty decent handle. In fact the handle scales on mine are actually a touch proud of the spine.
> View attachment 178770


You’ve Got Mail!


----------



## simona

Bico Doce said:


> Catcheside gyuto 225 mm in c105/pure iron with bocote handle. Definitely worth the effort trying to get one of these. Will is a master of forged geometry.
> 
> View attachment 178708
> 
> View attachment 178709
> 
> View attachment 178710
> 
> View attachment 178711


Nice! made me think of Joel Black for some reason - do you know of him? Handmade Chef's Knives and Courses - Hereford - Joel Black


----------



## Tapio

Two Mutsumi Hinouras and one Uzbek Pchak.


----------



## Knivperson

80 mm warikomi paring knife with yo handle in maple burl and a leather sheath. Haven't tried it yet but beautiful craftmanship and very nice to deal with @Björn Birgersson


----------



## Perverockstar

NKD/NTD
Kiwi Pro Slicer
Hado Sumi (Y. Tanaka) Shirogami 2 Ko-Bunka
Kyohei Shindo Aogami 2 210mm Gyuto
Kisuke Manaka ATS-34 240mm Gyuto
Kei Kobayashi SG2 Damascus Santoku 
Rex INOX peeler


----------



## cooktocut




----------



## Hockey3081

cooktocut said:


> View attachment 178867
> View attachment 178868


----------



## Bico Doce

simona said:


> Nice! made me think of Joel Black for some reason - do you know of him? Handmade Chef's Knives and Courses - Hereford - Joel Black


I’ve seen his work which is always impressive. I think Will and Joel are both from the same general area in England.


----------



## kpham12

Snagged an ironclad blue #2 Watanabe 270 mm gyuto from MTC Kitchen this weekend and got it this morning. My first ironclad Wat/Toyama that’s not off BST. I’ve used my ironclad Wat and Toyama 240 extensively and can handle a #6 cleaver under 500 grams doing bulk prep for a couple hours in a row without much wrist fatigue, so I thought the 270 Wat would be a breeze, but this thing is a whole different beast. 276 grams, 60 mm tall, 4.7 mm out of the handle, thick all down the spine and super thin behind the edge with Watanabe’s signature slightly righty biased convex grind, this thing is more forward balanced than some of my cleavers and is a total monster.








Look at that choil! I julienned a pound of carrots and cut up a couple apples, and the Wat moves through everything smoothly without cracking and the elongated santoku-ish profile is perfect for bulk prep. The OOTB zero edge felt very fragile the whole time and was microchipped all over though so I touched it up on an aizu and as expected, the steel feels HARD like my other Wats, just skates on the stone, but sharpens quickly to a scary edge. Already so in love with this knife 

Also picked up a mystery #6 cleaver, about 230 mm x 110 mm and 477 grams, off eBay last week. Got a killer deal on it because it had been chipped on chicken bones and had a bunch of rust spots on it. Previous owner got it from Tsukiji a few years ago and just knew that it was iron clad white #2.







Besides the chips, this thing was really thin behind the edge so it just took a couple hours to take out the chips while maintaining the nice grind. Sharpened it up and the steel took an absolutely nasty edge and held it nicely so I posted in a couple places to try and ID the maker out of curiosity. Turns out the dentoukougeshi symbol stamped on the back with the number 38 under it indicates that it’s forged by Kenji Togashi. I’ve been wanting to try one of his Chinese cleavers, so this was a nice little surprise. Also, it makes a lovely tinging sound when tap on it.





For size comparison:




Just a couple oversized ironclad boys ready to do some work. Also, if everyone could please refrain from posting any nice knives on BST for a while until I can replenish my knife budget, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks to @timebard for posting the link to the Watanabes and @ew_ut for pointing them out to him.


----------



## Greenbriel

kpham12 said:


> Snagged an ironclad blue #2 Watanabe 270 mm gyuto from MTC Kitchen this weekend and got it this morning. My first ironclad Wat/Toyama that’s not off BST. I’ve used my ironclad Wat and Toyama 240 extensively and can handle a #6 cleaver under 500 grams doing bulk prep for a couple hours in a row without much wrist fatigue, so I thought the 270 Wat would be a breeze, but this thing is a whole different beast. 276 grams, 60 mm tall, 4.7 mm out of the handle, thick all down the spine and super thin behind the edge with Watanabe’s signature slightly righty biased convex grind, this thing is more forward balanced than some of my cleavers and is a total monster.
> View attachment 178888
> 
> View attachment 178889
> 
> Look at that choil! I julienned a pound of carrots and cut up a couple apples, and the Wat moves through everything smoothly without cracking and the elongated santoku-ish profile is perfect for bulk prep. The OOTB zero edge felt very fragile the whole time and was microchipped all over though so I touched it up on an aizu and as expected, the steel feels HARD like my other Wats, just skates on the stone, but sharpens quickly to a scary edge. Already so in love with this knife
> 
> Also picked up a mystery #6 cleaver, about 230 mm x 110 mm and 477 grams, off eBay last week. Got a killer deal on it because it had been chipped on chicken bones and had a bunch of rust spots on it. Previous owner got it from Tsukiji a few years ago and just knew that it was iron clad white #2.
> View attachment 178905
> View attachment 178898
> 
> Besides the chips, this thing was really thin behind the edge so it just took a couple hours to take out the chips while maintaining the nice grind. Sharpened it up and the steel took an absolutely nasty edge and held it nicely so I posted in a couple places to try and ID the maker out of curiosity. Turns out the dentoukougeshi symbol stamped on the back with the number 38 under it indicates that it’s forged by Kenji Togashi. I’ve been wanting to try one of his Chinese cleavers, so this was a nice little surprise. Also, it makes a lovely tinging sound when tap on it.
> View attachment 178901
> 
> 
> For size comparison:
> View attachment 178899
> 
> Just a couple oversized ironclad boys ready to do some work. Also, if everyone could please refrain from posting any nice knives on BST for a while until I can replenish my knife budget, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks to @timebard for posting the link to the Watanabes and @ew_ut for pointing them out to him.


Congrats! I have Toyama/Wat 150 and 210 and Wat/Toyama 270. Absolutely LOVE all three, they just fall through product. Always in my rotation.

And I hear you on budget, I have had to stop looking at BST but my buddy @tylerleach keeps texting me when sweet stuff goes up!


----------



## deltaplex

kpham12 said:


> Snagged an ironclad blue #2 Watanabe 270 mm gyuto from MTC Kitchen this weekend and got it this morning. My first ironclad Wat/Toyama that’s not off BST. I’ve used my ironclad Wat and Toyama 240 extensively and can handle a #6 cleaver under 500 grams doing bulk prep for a couple hours in a row without much wrist fatigue, so I thought the 270 Wat would be a breeze, but this thing is a whole different beast. 276 grams, 60 mm tall, 4.7 mm out of the handle, thick all down the spine and super thin behind the edge with Watanabe’s signature slightly righty biased convex grind, this thing is more forward balanced than some of my cleavers and is a total monster.
> View attachment 178888
> 
> View attachment 178889
> 
> Look at that choil! I julienned a pound of carrots and cut up a couple apples, and the Wat moves through everything smoothly without cracking and the elongated santoku-ish profile is perfect for bulk prep. The OOTB zero edge felt very fragile the whole time and was microchipped all over though so I touched it up on an aizu and as expected, the steel feels HARD like my other Wats, just skates on the stone, but sharpens quickly to a scary edge. Already so in love with this knife
> 
> Also picked up a mystery #6 cleaver, about 230 mm x 110 mm and 477 grams, off eBay last week. Got a killer deal on it because it had been chipped on chicken bones and had a bunch of rust spots on it. Previous owner got it from Tsukiji a few years ago and just knew that it was iron clad white #2.
> View attachment 178905
> View attachment 178898
> 
> Besides the chips, this thing was really thin behind the edge so it just took a couple hours to take out the chips while maintaining the nice grind. Sharpened it up and the steel took an absolutely nasty edge and held it nicely so I posted in a couple places to try and ID the maker out of curiosity. Turns out the dentoukougeshi symbol stamped on the back with the number 38 under it indicates that it’s forged by Kenji Togashi. I’ve been wanting to try one of his Chinese cleavers, so this was a nice little surprise. Also, it makes a lovely tinging sound when tap on it.
> View attachment 178901
> 
> 
> For size comparison:
> View attachment 178899
> 
> Just a couple oversized ironclad boys ready to do some work. Also, if everyone could please refrain from posting any nice knives on BST for a while until I can replenish my knife budget, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks to @timebard for posting the link to the Watanabes and @ew_ut for pointing them out to him.


Hoooo that Togashi cleaver.


----------



## ew_ut

kpham12 said:


> Thanks to @timebard for posting the link to the Watanabes and @ew_ut for pointing them out to him.



Oh man, I’m happy folks were able to buy these and also jealous I didn’t buy one myself . Hope you enjoy it! If either of you ever decide to move these on, let a brotha know!


----------



## kpham12

Greenbriel said:


> Congrats! I have Toyama/Wat 150 and 210 and Wat/Toyama 270. Absolutely LOVE all three, they just fall through product. Always in my rotation.
> 
> And I hear you on budget, I have had to stop looking at BST but my buddy @tylerleach keeps texting me when sweet stuff goes up!


BST is a dangerous place 


deltaplex said:


> Hoooo that Togashi cleaver.


I already have a couple white steel cleavers so I wanted to try a blue steel one next, but I couldn’t resist a fixer upper. It turning out to be a Togashi is just the cherry on top  


ew_ut said:


> Oh man, I’m happy folks were able to buy these and also jealous I didn’t buy one myself . Hope you enjoy it! If either of you ever decide to move these on, let a brotha know!


I emailed MTC and they said they got these ones in before the pandemic so I guess they’ve just been hanging around unsold for at least a couple years and they finally decided to list them online. Good looking out!


----------



## cooktocut

The knife gods have been very kind to me this week  my first two catchesides and a lovely pair they are at that. C105 forged geometry, 187 and 255, bros 4 life


----------



## timebard

kpham12 said:


> Snagged an ironclad blue #2 Watanabe 270 mm gyuto from MTC Kitchen this weekend and got it this morning. My first ironclad Wat/Toyama that’s not off BST. I’ve used my ironclad Wat and Toyama 240 extensively and can handle a #6 cleaver under 500 grams doing bulk prep for a couple hours in a row without much wrist fatigue, so I thought the 270 Wat would be a breeze, but this thing is a whole different beast. 276 grams, 60 mm tall, 4.7 mm out of the handle, thick all down the spine and super thin behind the edge with Watanabe’s signature slightly righty biased convex grind, this thing is more forward balanced than some of my cleavers and is a total monster.
> View attachment 178888
> 
> View attachment 178889
> 
> Look at that choil! I julienned a pound of carrots and cut up a couple apples, and the Wat moves through everything smoothly without cracking and the elongated santoku-ish profile is perfect for bulk prep. The OOTB zero edge felt very fragile the whole time and was microchipped all over though so I touched it up on an aizu and as expected, the steel feels HARD like my other Wats, just skates on the stone, but sharpens quickly to a scary edge. Already so in love with this knife
> 
> Also picked up a mystery #6 cleaver, about 230 mm x 110 mm and 477 grams, off eBay last week. Got a killer deal on it because it had been chipped on chicken bones and had a bunch of rust spots on it. Previous owner got it from Tsukiji a few years ago and just knew that it was iron clad white #2.
> View attachment 178905
> View attachment 178898
> 
> Besides the chips, this thing was really thin behind the edge so it just took a couple hours to take out the chips while maintaining the nice grind. Sharpened it up and the steel took an absolutely nasty edge and held it nicely so I posted in a couple places to try and ID the maker out of curiosity. Turns out the dentoukougeshi symbol stamped on the back with the number 38 under it indicates that it’s forged by Kenji Togashi. I’ve been wanting to try one of his Chinese cleavers, so this was a nice little surprise. Also, it makes a lovely tinging sound when tap on it.
> View attachment 178901
> 
> 
> For size comparison:
> View attachment 178899
> 
> Just a couple oversized ironclad boys ready to do some work. Also, if everyone could please refrain from posting any nice knives on BST for a while until I can replenish my knife budget, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks to @timebard for posting the link to the Watanabes and @ew_ut for pointing them out to him.



Jealous you got yours so fast! How do you feel about the handle and balance point--worth putting a heavy handle on to tip it back or is the super-blade-forward balance a feature not a bug for you?


----------



## kpham12

timebard said:


> Jealous you got yours so fast! How do you feel about the handle and balance point--worth putting a heavy handle on to tip it back or is the super-blade-forward balance a feature not a bug for you?


I feel like a lot of people replace the stock Wat handle because it’s kind of plain. I actually like a nice ho wood handle, but might look into a slightly fancier one, maybe ho wood with a blonde horn ferrule. As for the forward balance, it’s great for bulk prep, but a little unwieldy. I like heavier cleavers though, so I’ll get used to it quickly. I think most people probably prefer a more neutral balance to make the knife more maneuverable. Good news is it’s so blade heavy, you could slap on a fairly substantial handle and still have plenty of forward chopping power.


----------



## pjheff

Matt Jacobs said:


> Distal taper of a custom S-grind chef from Nordquist designs heading my way this week View attachment 177944



Any reviews?


----------



## Matt Jacobs

pjheff said:


> Any reviews?


I havent received my new one yet. I have had my previous one for over a year and it is my favorite knife. The choil shots dont do it justice. It has the best food release of any knife I have used. It does crack carrots but I have been told his newer geometry fixed that. The front 1/3rd of the knife is the thinnest of any I own. It slays garlic, onion etc. I love it. Pictured is my new one on the way.


----------



## pjheff

He has a new one in MagnaCut over at Modern Cooking. Prices are climbing.









Gyuto 240mm MagnaCut "S" Grind Nepalese Alder & Brass


Crafted from MagnaCut steel, a relatively new steel specifically formulated for knife makers by metallurgist and author Larrin Thomas (Knife Steel Nerds). MagnaCut is a stainless steel with very high hardness potential(65HRC), but more importantly high toughness. Jesse Thompson of Nordquist...




moderncooking.com


----------



## Matt Jacobs

pjheff said:


> He has a new one in MagnaCut over at Modern Cooking. Prices are climbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyuto 240mm MagnaCut "S" Grind Nepalese Alder & Brass
> 
> 
> Crafted from MagnaCut steel, a relatively new steel specifically formulated for knife makers by metallurgist and author Larrin Thomas (Knife Steel Nerds). MagnaCut is a stainless steel with very high hardness potential(65HRC), but more importantly high toughness. Jesse Thompson of Nordquist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moderncooking.com


I believe he has 3 more on the way in 52100 as well. I cut half an onion with my old one yesterday and the other half with my Alex Horn. The Horn went through maybe slightly easier but left a large pile of onions on the board. My Nordquist pile was 1/2 the size. If you like food release they are more than worth it. There are other foods where the Horn cuts substantially easier so there is always a trade off. I will do a review of the new one with videos when UPS decides I can have it.


----------



## pjheff

Matt Jacobs said:


> I believe he has 3 more on the way in 52100 as well. I cut half an onion with my old one yesterday and the other half with my Alex Horn. The Horn went through maybe slightly easier but left a large pile of onions on the board. My Nordquist pile was 1/2 the size. If you like food release they are more than worth it. There are other foods where the Horn cuts substantially easier so there is always a trade off. I will do a review of the new one with videos when UPS decides I can have it.



Thanks. I’m interested in MagnaCut, and I’m interested in the S grind, but I don’t know enough about the maker to be sure that I’m interested in it for $901!


----------



## marc4pt0

esoo said:


> The 10" I got from Homebutcher two years ago has got a pretty decent handle. In fact the handle scales on mine are actually a touch proud of the spine.
> View attachment 178770



The 3 I have all had a little uneven handles, pins and tang just a bit proud. But with a little sanding, they’re so on point and haven’t changed. All three of these have been thinned with a hint of convex by Jon at JKI. Can’t say enough good things about these.


----------



## simona

Bico Doce said:


> I’ve seen his work which is always impressive. I think Will and Joel are both from the same general area in England.


Had this one made some years ago.


----------



## Grit

I visited Isasmedjan last weekend for a 1-on-1 class in knifemaking and got to make two knives with guidance from Jonas at Isasmedjan. Since I’m not a craftsman and couldn’t have done this by myself, I’m posting it here. Anyway – wow. Incredibly fun.

The knives was a forged a san mai gyuto kurouchi, and a stock removal honyaki petty. Jonas at Isasmedjan did similar knife types and demonstraded step by step on them, so I got plenty of time to make my own mistakes on my blades, and Jonas could step in and assist me when I got stuck. Which I did, frequently  The really big trouble was grinding. I got a somewhat even start when the angle is steeper down by the edge, but as the surface area increased so did the level of difficulty for me. After some less than clean passes I could make a clean pass, immediately followed by one or two where I created a new ridge here and there. Then another clean pass, followed by two bad. The shinogi went up, and so did the edge  So, when I felt close to where I wanted to be and risked messing it up completely if I went on, I had to ask Jonas to clean up the grind. It looks so easy…

With the honyaki – the first part with profile, taper and clay worked pretty fine – but Jonas did the heavy lifting on the grind. No way I could have made a crisp shinogi and finish like that at my first attempt. Kudos to him.

I enjoyed getting a sense of how the process works and understanding how complex it is, many moving parts. Design is very close to my heart, and it was really interesting to understand the lines, after removing too much in one place it’s tricky to know exactly where to adjust to get the lines back in order. Once again, Jonas has a very sharp eye and could guide me.

A truly perfect weekend – and (at least to me) wonderful knives! Oh, and did I mention that Jonas was a great guy? He was. He is.


----------



## BillHanna

@M1k3 , I look forward to your visit with @Isasmedjan .


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> @M1k3 , I look forward to your visit with @Isasmedjan .


That'd be fun! 260mm Sir.Bian cleaver with finger bang hole!


----------



## Southpaw

Tanaka/Yohei in Blue 1…
The most Kasumi Kasumi finish I have ever seen…. No idea how he does this-










And my Mitsuaki Takada collection grows-


----------



## shinyunggyun

Southpaw said:


> Tanaka/Yohei in Blue 1…
> The most Kasumi Kasumi finish I have ever seen…. No idea how he does this-View attachment 179312
> View attachment 179313
> View attachment 179314
> 
> 
> And my Mitsuaki Takada collection grows-View attachment 179315


Name dem off pleeze


----------



## Sanman808

Konosuke MM blue 2 210


----------



## Sanman808

Southpaw said:


> Tanaka/Yohei in Blue 1…
> The most Kasumi Kasumi finish I have ever seen…. No idea how he does this-View attachment 179314
> 
> 
> And my Mitsuaki Takada collection grows-


Almost looks like an old Kono tetsujin/VSC finish


----------



## drsmp

Newham gyuto in Damasteel. Gorgeous and smooth cutter- no cracking even with thick carrots


----------



## Greenbriel

Grit said:


> I visited Isasmedjan last weekend for a 1-on-1 class in knifemaking and got to make two knives with guidance from Jonas at Isasmedjan. Since I’m not a craftsman and couldn’t have done this by myself, I’m posting it here. Anyway – wow. Incredibly fun.
> 
> The knives was a forged a san mai gyuto kurouchi, and a stock removal honyaki petty. Jonas at Isasmedjan did similar knife types and demonstraded step by step on them, so I got plenty of time to make my own mistakes on my blades, and Jonas could step in and assist me when I got stuck. Which I did, frequently  The really big trouble was grinding. I got a somewhat even start when the angle is steeper down by the edge, but as the surface area increased so did the level of difficulty for me. After some less than clean passes I could make a clean pass, immediately followed by one or two where I created a new ridge here and there. Then another clean pass, followed by two bad. The shinogi went up, and so did the edge  So, when I felt close to where I wanted to be and risked messing it up completely if I went on, I had to ask Jonas to clean up the grind. It looks so easy…
> 
> With the honyaki – the first part with profile, taper and clay worked pretty fine – but Jonas did the heavy lifting on the grind. No way I could have made a crisp shinogi and finish like that at my first attempt. Kudos to him.
> 
> I enjoyed getting a sense of how the process works and understanding how complex it is, many moving parts. Design is very close to my heart, and it was really interesting to understand the lines, after removing too much in one place it’s tricky to know exactly where to adjust to get the lines back in order. Once again, Jonas has a very sharp eye and could guide me.
> 
> A truly perfect weekend – and (at least to me) wonderful knives! Oh, and did I mention that Jonas was a great guy? He was. He is.
> 
> View attachment 179222
> 
> View attachment 179221
> 
> View attachment 179220
> 
> View attachment 179219
> 
> View attachment 179218
> 
> View attachment 179217
> 
> View attachment 179216


Wow. So incredibly cool. Great looking knives sir, well done! I would love to try something like that.


----------



## Greenbriel

The big guy arrived today. Family photo of three of my four Muteki knives from Carter Cutlery made by Cory Pulliman. Fantastic knives. He didn't go to Idaho in their recent move and is striking out on his own. I think he's a guy to watch. Nice chap too.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Here is my Skye Eilers custom. One word. Wow. I will post a review soon.


----------



## mpier

Nothing to special here, needed a couple small knives for my daughter to use. Yoshikane SKD 150 petty, 180 mini gyuto


----------



## Grit

Greenbriel said:


> Wow. So incredibly cool. Great looking knives sir, well done! I would love to try something like that.


Do it you get a chance - so fun!


----------



## Southpaw

shinyunggyun said:


> Name dem off pleeze





Sanman808 said:


> Almost looks like an old Kono tetsujin/VSC finish


Top 3 are Takada no Hamono Suiboku (2nd is Damascus)
Then Tanaka Yohei
Then Konosuke Fujiyama FT
(All Mitsuaki Takada sharpened knives. Although the FT isn’t announced as him, When u compare them it is def Takada San )

@Sanman808 are u saying that about the Yohei? I have a Konosuke Tetsujin and this Kasumi is way thicker than the Tetsujin. Both are very beautiful.


----------



## SWF

Just got my hands on two HADO knives:

*SUMI bunka, shirogami #2, 170mm, Yoshikazu Tanaka, brown oak handle*

and one of a kind, *the only one that exists *(no joke):

*A prototype Santoku, Ginsan (silver steel #3), Shogou Yamatsuka, reddish Padouk handle*

Only two of them were made, this one is the first with polished spine (the other one is not polished).


----------



## timebard

2x NKD: one formidable Wat ironclad 270 and a comparatively dainty Kochi v2 240.






The out of the box edge on the Wat lives up to the hype. Sustainable, no, cuts raw carrots like they're cooked, yes. Super fun and not too big despite being... really quite big. Kochi edge needs a refresh before proper testing can proceed.


----------



## blokey

timebard said:


> 2x NKD: one formidable Wat ironclad 270 and a comparatively dainty Kochi v2 240.
> 
> View attachment 179651
> 
> 
> The out of the box edge on the Wat lives up to the hype. Sustainable, no, cuts raw carrots like they're cooked, yes. Super fun and not too big despite being... really quite big. Kochi edge needs a refresh before proper testing can proceed.


2 of the knives that's high on my list, hope MTC find another iron clad Wat somewhere in their warehouse... Looking forward to your review if you are doing one.

Edit: just realized that Kochi is 240mm, The Wat makes it looks like a petty...


----------



## timebard

blokey said:


> 2 of the knives that's high on my list, hope MTC find another iron clad Wat somewhere in their warehouse... Looking forward to your review if you are doing one.



Yeah I'll try to find time to put a review together! All my reviews lately have been of hard to find/discontinued knives... I'm not sure how useful that is for people but they seem to get some clicks so why stop now? I would love to do a side-by-side of the Wat and another big workhorse but I don't have a suitable counterpart at the moment.


----------



## blokey

timebard said:


> Yeah I'll try to find time to put a review together! All my reviews lately have been of hard to find/discontinued knives... I'm not sure how useful that is for people but they seem to get some clicks so why stop now? I would love to do a side-by-side of the Wat and another big workhorse but I don't have a suitable counterpart at the moment.


Personally the comparison between V2 Kochi and Iron Wat would be interesting enough for me. Someone did the SS Kochi vs SS Wat vs Heiji before but those are slightly different.


----------



## Brian Weekley




----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 179665


is that another Newham?


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

BNIB Iron clad 240 Toyama thanks to BST and a generous forum member

Only got to cut up potato's for today's roast.... its a keeper!!!


----------



## blokey

My SS Watanabe pro from another forum member just got here, too. Always thought the shoulder on Watanabe was just grind inconsistency, but turns it really helps food release.


----------



## SixCats

Hi all, I found this Knife at a "Thrift Shop" for (lol) fifty cents! Vintage GERBER-DURENDAL (I believe circa 1940's). Other than needing sharpening, this Knife is in lovely condition. I believe this would be considered a "Fillet" or (perhaps) a Boning Knife ? Handle is Aluminum and blade is 6.5" long. No Brainer for fifty cents!


----------



## daniel_il

New maboroshi petty came in from modern cooking, f&f is pretty good. this petty is a beast of 120 grams, 153*34


----------



## SixCats

Woshigeren said:


> Fuku Knives Aogami Super 180mmView attachment 133279


Hello Wos, I sure hope you had better luck with you FUKU Knife than I. My Fuku Knife (imho) should NEVER have passed inspection (let alone, sold. I was told to send said Knife back for a replacement (I should of opted for the cash refund) and my Knife (with all the issues) would be REPLACED. Long story short, nearly two months later (and NO responses) to my Emails, I received the SAME knife back that had been (more or less) buffed out. I feel as if I paid top dollar for a USED Knife. I have ALL the communications between me and the seller to back up my claims.


----------



## SixCats




----------



## SixCats

To add insult to injury (after nearly two months) when I finally received a box containing (the very SAME) Knife, this is the condition the Knife was in (prior) to my opening the box. Man! I was sooooo lucky that I did not suffer some sort of SERIOUS cut as I am on "Blood Thinners" and the situation could of gone South fast! 





Here is (in part) a message I sent to (a well known Ambassador) for Fuku Knives (who was VERY helpful and did his best to help me in this situation). I wrote: "(Name redacted) in short, I feel I have been "Ripped Off" as I neither received (per Sellers own words) a NEW replacement Knife or a 50% discount (and I get to keep the Knife). Man, I SHOULD of taken option two and just had taken a full refund. I feel I now basically have an "USED" (second Hand) Knife since this is the SAME Knife which (name redacted) was SUPPOSE to replace. Man, what a bunch of B.S. coming from (name redacted) about (quote) "I will send you a return label for this knife and I'll start on your handle now for the new knife so when I receive the knife back the NEW knife will be ready to go and I'll send you pictures before the replacement knife leaves so you can make sure there is nothing wrong or if you want any changes made before hand". 

I also NEVER received any updates/photos/communications whatsoever after my original contact with the owner. I only (months later) received my knife with Blade STICKING out of the box (when box was tipped to open). Geeeeezeeee. I have NOT used (nor plan to) use this knife because the entire situation from the word go has been a disaster and I feel this knife just has bad "juju". Sorry for the rant, months later I'm still upset. I really don't want to any longer have anything to do with the Seller/Dealer of this Knife.

SixCats!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

@SixCats you might want to start a separate thread.


----------



## SixCats

HumbleHomeCook said:


> @SixCats you might want to start a separate thread.


HHC, pray tell, which page/area might I want to post this thread. Thanks.

SixCats!


----------



## tag98

daniel_il said:


> New maboroshi petty came in from modern cooking, f&f is pretty good. this petty is a beast of 120 grams, 153*34
> View attachment 179727
> View attachment 179728


How do you find the slicer? Its once of the shapes im interested in from him but am unsure of based on the price


----------



## daniel_il

tag98 said:


> How do you find the slicer? Its once of the shapes im interested in from him but am unsure of based on the price


It’s old stock maboroshi, older kanji and the best made knife out of this group. Special knife for me and i like it a lot, the grinds on this one is very consistent and well made.

With newer TF knives the grinds vary a lot so it’s hard to advise if it’s worth the money. IMO my maboroshi suji is fantastic but you can get great slicers from other makers for less money. I Got great slicers from Heiji and watanabe, also mazaki isn’t bad.


----------



## deltaplex

SixCats said:


> Hi all, I found this Knife at a "Thrift Shop" for (lol) fifty cents! Vintage GERBER-DURENDAL (I believe circa 1940's). Other than needing sharpening, this Knife is in lovely condition. I believe this would be considered a "Fillet" or (perhaps) a Boning Knife ? Handle is Aluminum and blade is 6.5" long. No Brainer for fifty cents! View attachment 179711


That's a steak knife, my folks still have the 8 pc set.


----------



## tag98

daniel_il said:


> It’s old stock maboroshi, older kanji and the best made knife out of this group. Special knife for me and i like it a lot, the grinds on this one is very consistent and well made.
> 
> With newer TF knives the grinds vary a lot so it’s hard to advise if it’s worth the money. IMO my maboroshi suji is fantastic but you can get great slicers from other makers for less money. I Got great slicers from Heiji and watanabe, also mazaki isn’t bad.


That red handles an absolute beauty, i struggle with new tfs because of the variation, all of mine have been bought used which helpped me know what im getting into


----------



## Salamander

My first Laser. Hitohira Ashi Hamono 210 Shirogami 2.


----------



## Brian Weekley

…. more to come


----------



## daniel_il

tag98 said:


> That red handles an absolute beauty, i struggle with new tfs because of the variation, all of mine have been bought used which helpped me know what im getting into



if you buy one, im sure its gonna be very good but sometimes it will need some work. i think the suji is less common due to its price but its a very good slicer.


----------



## Hockey3081

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 179800
> 
> 
> View attachment 179801
> 
> 
> …. more to come







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## jurdon

Kagekiyo 240 B1


----------



## Feiii

SixCats said:


> To add insult to injury (after nearly two months) when I finally received a box containing (the very SAME) Knife, this is the condition the Knife was in (prior) to my opening the box. Man! I was sooooo lucky that I did not suffer some sort of SERIOUS cut as I am on "Blood Thinners" and the situation could of gone South fast!
> 
> View attachment 179746
> 
> Here is (in part) a message I sent to (a well known Ambassador) for Fuku Knives (who was VERY helpful and did his best to help me in this situation). I wrote: "(Name redacted) in short, I feel I have been "Ripped Off" as I neither received (per Sellers own words) a NEW replacement Knife or a 50% discount (and I get to keep the Knife). Man, I SHOULD of taken option two and just had taken a full refund. I feel I now basically have an "USED" (second Hand) Knife since this is the SAME Knife which (name redacted) was SUPPOSE to replace. Man, what a bunch of B.S. coming from (name redacted) about (quote) "I will send you a return label for this knife and I'll start on your handle now for the new knife so when I receive the knife back the NEW knife will be ready to go and I'll send you pictures before the replacement knife leaves so you can make sure there is nothing wrong or if you want any changes made before hand".
> 
> I also NEVER received any updates/photos/communications whatsoever after my original contact with the owner. I only (months later) received my knife with Blade STICKING out of the box (when box was tipped to open). Geeeeezeeee. I have NOT used (nor plan to) use this knife because the entire situation from the word go has been a disaster and I feel this knife just has bad "juju". Sorry for the rant, months later I'm still upset. I really don't want to any longer have anything to do with the Seller/Dealer of this Knife.
> 
> SixCats!


why was the name redacted? feel free to PM especially if it is a well known guy doing this shady business. 


jurdon said:


> Kagekiyo 240 B1
> 
> View attachment 179825


Amazing. wish I could get 270mm Sakai length Ginsan kagekiyo.


----------



## chefwp

jurdon said:


> Kagekiyo 240 B1
> 
> That's probably my favorite knife in my herd.


----------



## pjheff

Can it outperform parers from Bloodroot Blades and Tobias?


----------



## Charlie83

Morihei Hisamoto (180mm fine finish care of @tostadas, 210 and 240 new)


----------



## Martyn

Charlie83 said:


> View attachment 179867
> 
> Morihei Hisamoto (180mm fine finish care of @tostadas, 210 and 240 new)


I have the same problem  . Mine are 240, 210 and nakiri lol


----------



## blokey

Got 2 blades over the weekend, both pretty popular here.


----------



## daniel_il

blokey said:


> Got 2 blades over the weekend, both pretty popular here.
> View attachment 179878
> 
> View attachment 179877
> View attachment 179876



nice! love watoyama, kipp is pretty hard to find


----------



## blokey

daniel_il said:


> nice! love watoyama, kipp is pretty hard to find


Got lucky and manage to grab one from a forum member, the distal taper is insane. Can’t wait to use it.


----------



## daniel_il

blokey said:


> Got lucky and manage to grab one from a forum member, the distal taper is insane. Can’t wait to use it.


Yeah the kipp is very impressive. Both hell of a cutters, the watoyama is great even without crazy distal taper, it’s extremely thin BTE.


----------



## tag98

Charlie83 said:


> View attachment 179867
> 
> Morihei Hisamoto (180mm fine finish care of @tostadas, 210 and 240 new)


Are the 210 and 240 fine finish also? And it not how do you find the two levels compare?


----------



## tostadas

Charlie83 said:


> View attachment 179867
> 
> Morihei Hisamoto (180mm fine finish care of @tostadas, 210 and 240 new)


You have excellent taste!


----------



## timebard

blokey said:


> Got 2 blades over the weekend, both pretty popular here.
> View attachment 179878
> 
> View attachment 179877
> View attachment 179876


Kipp workhorse?


----------



## blokey

timebard said:


> Kipp workhorse?


Workpony, very delicate tip and pretty thin BTE.


----------



## Brian Weekley

A short while ago I jumped at the opportunity to add a The 9ine Gyuto to my collection. They don’t come up for often for sale are are notable for their quality and performance. 

The Gyuto is forged with a 1.2519 steel core and a Damascus cladding composed of soft iron and 15n20 steel. The handle is made from carbon dated 8100 year old Red Gum. The blade has been given a Kasumi finish. 

A few pics …

















[ ATTACH=full]179896[/ATTACH]

I was lucky to pick up a hanger steak and thought this would make a perfect “welcome to the family dinner”. I roasted the hanger steak in my precision oven sous vide style for two hours, to 117F internal at 120F roasting temperature and 100% steam. I finished the steak in a very hot pan for 5 minutes total on both sides. Sides were caramelized sweet onions and mushrooms. Serving temperature was about 127F

A few more pics …














A great knife, having prepped a great meal and welcomed to its new “forever” home.


----------



## Charlie83

tag98 said:


> Are the 210 and 240 fine finish also? And it not how do you find the two levels compare?


The 240 is fine finish and the 210 is regular. The only real difference I see is the finishing on the bevels. Vertical lines on the regular and the bevels on fine finish are smooth as butter. The fine finish from @tostadas has a really nice polish on the choil and spine that the 240ff does not have. @tostadas was that your work in the spine/choil? Sharpness and cutting ability are same.


----------



## tostadas

Charlie83 said:


> The 240 is fine finish and the 210 is regular. The only real difference I see is the finishing on the bevels. Vertical lines on the regular and the bevels on fine finish are smooth as butter. The fine finish from @tostadas has a really nice polish on the choil and spine that the 240ff does not have. @tostadas was that your work in the spine/choil? Sharpness and cutting ability are same.


Yea I did the spine and choil. I'll PM you


----------



## pgugger

A pair of ShiHan knives just arrived. My first knives from a non-Japanese maker. Bad lighting in these pics, more impressive in hand. 


















248 mm x 57 mm, 248 g custom telegraph clad W2 gyuto with burnt mesquite handle

210 mm 52100 petty with Thermory handle


----------



## daddy yo yo

pgugger said:


> A pair of ShiHan knives just arrived. My first knives from a non-Japanese maker. Bad lighting in these pics, more impressive in hand.
> 
> View attachment 179959
> 
> View attachment 179961
> 
> View attachment 179960
> 
> View attachment 179962
> 
> 
> 248 mm x 57 mm, 248 g custom telegraph clad W2 gyuto with burnt mesquite handle
> 
> 210 mm 52100 petty with Thermory handle


Big boy is just wow! Mine will arrive in a few weeks, too, can’t wait!


----------



## shinyunggyun

pgugger said:


> A pair of ShiHan knives just arrived. My first knives from a non-Japanese maker. Bad lighting in these pics, more impressive in hand.
> 
> View attachment 179959
> 
> View attachment 179961
> 
> View attachment 179960
> 
> View attachment 179962
> 
> 
> 248 mm x 57 mm, 248 g custom telegraph clad W2 gyuto with burnt mesquite handle
> 
> 210 mm 52100 petty with Thermory handle


Shehan prull be gettin sum @$$


----------



## chefwp

I finally decided to see for myself. I was surprised it got here so quickly, 5 days.













It helped me get an onion caramelizing on the range, and make my daughter a tomato, basil, and mozzarella sammich, so only limited observations so far. It is heavy compared to my other gyutos, no surprise there, with the full tang and workhorse profile. This is the first yo handled knife I've acquired in a very long time. I haven't noticed any imperfections, I think I will enjoy using this guy. Not sure what the unhemmed fabric is about that came with, but it is funky...


----------



## Borealhiker

chefwp said:


> I finally decided to see for myself. I was surprised it got here so quickly, 5 days.
> View attachment 180003
> 
> View attachment 180004
> 
> View attachment 180005
> 
> 
> It helped me get an onion caramelizing on the range, and make my daughter a tomato, basil, and mozzarella sammich, so only limited observations so far. It is heavy compared to my other gyutos, no surprise there, with the full tang and workhorse profile. This is the first yo handled knife I've acquired in a very long time. I haven't noticed any imperfections, I think I will enjoy using this guy. Not sure what the unhemmed fabric is about that came with, but it is funky...


That’s a Tenugui towel. Lots of different cool designs. Lol, Not sure I like their web address on there tho. Edges are meant to fray. Hang them, drape them, table run them. Some nice art on some of them.


----------



## Mlan

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 179887
> 
> 
> A short while ago I jumped at the opportunity to add a The 9ine Gyuto to my collection. They don’t come up for often for sale are are notable for their quality and performance.
> 
> The Gyuto is forged with a 1.2519 steel core and a Damascus cladding composed of soft iron and 15n20 steel. The handle is made from carbon dated 8100 year old Red Gum. The blade has been given a Kasumi finish.
> 
> A few pics …
> 
> View attachment 179889
> 
> View attachment 179890
> 
> View attachment 179891
> 
> View attachment 179892
> 
> [ ATTACH=full]179896[/ATTACH]
> 
> I was lucky to pick up a hanger steak and thought this would make a perfect “welcome to the family dinner”. I roasted the hanger steak in my precision oven sous vide style for two hours, to 117F internal at 120F roasting temperature and 100% steam. I finished the steak in a very hot pan for 5 minutes total on both sides. Sides were caramelized sweet onions and mushrooms. Serving temperature was about 127F
> 
> A few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 179893
> 
> View attachment 179894
> 
> View attachment 179895
> 
> 
> A great knife, having prepped a great meal and welcomed to its new “forever” home.


Robs work is great and the meal looks delicious. My home is always willing to adopt his work


----------



## Bensonhai

Mr. Itou R-2 Custom Damascus Santoku 180mm (7 inch) "Abalone Handle"


----------



## tostadas

Matsubara ginsan cleaver!


----------



## Bico Doce

First Shi.Han and it does not disappoint. Quick cut test with an onion and extra large sweet potato - almost no cutting resistance and no wedging. The grind and profile on this is seriously impressive.

AEBL, 245 mm, 4.5 mm spine width at heel.


----------



## esoo

Bico Doce said:


> First Shi.Han and it does not disappoint. Quick cut test with an onion and extra large sweet potato - almost no cutting resistance and no wedging. The grind and profile on this is seriously impressive.
> 
> AEBL, 245 mm, 4.5 mm spine width at heel.
> 
> View attachment 180201
> 
> View attachment 180202
> 
> View attachment 180203



You don't see much of his AEBL around (but it does always sell out). Nice to hear some good comments as I'm waiting on a semi custom from him.


----------



## BGY_888

Kippington 225 Laser Grind 225/52100 K tip gyuto


----------



## EricEricEric

Shi.Han for the


----------



## Brian Weekley

About a year ago I decided to revise my approach to my knife collection. I decided to sell fifty of my knives and acquire a few higher quality knives. I made a few mistakes in the knives I sold and perhaps the biggest mistake was selling my treasured Comet. With a little help from my friends I managed to acquire a replacement Comet for my collection and here it is. 

It’s a Honyaki Gyuto made from 26c3 steel and a d-shaped handle made from stabilized bog oak It is reportedly one of the last knives made by the maker before retirement. The specs are …

Blade Length … 227mm
Edge Length … 210mm
Depth at Heel … 53mm
Thickness measured at spine … Heel - 3.39mm, mid blade - 2.88mm, 1” from tip - 1.4mm
Weight … 194gms. 

Here is a few pics …

























To welcome this new treasure to the family I decided to utilize a very nice piece of hanger steak and a batch of vegetables into a beef stir fry … lots of chopping. 

Some more pics …












There is no question that my new Comet is a great performer and you can rest assured I’ll never make the mistake of parting with it.


----------



## Bico Doce

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 180399
> 
> 
> About a year ago I decided to revise my approach to my knife collection. I decided to sell fifty of my knives and acquire a few higher quality knives. I made a few mistakes in the knives I sold and perhaps the biggest mistake was selling my treasured Comet. With a little help from my friends I managed to acquire a replacement Comet for my collection and here it is.
> 
> It’s a Honyaki Gyuto made from 26c3 steel and a d-shaped handle made from stabilized bog oak It is reportedly one of the last knives made by the maker before retirement. The specs are …
> 
> Blade Length … 227mm
> Edge Length … 210mm
> Depth at Heel … 53mm
> Thickness measured at spine … Heel - 3.39mm, mid blade - 2.88mm, 1” from tip - 1.4mm
> Weight … 194gms.
> 
> Here is a few pics …
> 
> View attachment 180399
> View attachment 180400
> View attachment 180401
> View attachment 180402
> View attachment 180407
> 
> 
> To welcome this new treasure to the family I decided to utilize a very nice piece of hanger steak and a batch of vegetables into a beef stir fry … lots of chopping.
> 
> Some more pics …
> 
> View attachment 180404
> View attachment 180405
> View attachment 180408
> 
> 
> There is no question that my new Comet is a great performer and you can rest assured I’ll never make the mistake of parting with it.


Congrats on getting this one back @Brian Weekley !


----------



## tomborgstrom

Just came in the mail today: Konosuke Sakai 'HD2' 150mm wa-honesuki kaku. 95/5 double bevel with right hand bias. 

Haven’t used it yet, but am really impressed at how light it feels and how perfectly it is balanced. I have a feeling I’ll be seeing lots of chicken in the near future.


----------



## preizzo

I am definitely not a Japanese knife enthusiastic anymore but I could not resist. 
Handles are made by the man Graydon DeCollibus 

Btw ,when I am gonna to be able to download photos in high definition? It s 2022 ......


----------



## esoo

preizzo said:


> I am definitely not a Japanese knife enthusiastic anymore but I could not resist.
> Handles are made by the man Graydon DeCollibus
> 
> Btw ,when I am gonna to be able to download photos in high definition? It s 2022 ......



There's a pixel limit somewhere. I think if you keep your pics below 4000 pixels on the long side you're good. Size is up to 20MB from the post I saw.


----------



## RockyBasel

refcast said:


> Oh uh Japan. . . I was asked not to say, since the maker does local stuff mainly, and is at capacity already, but it's findable through the web. It's just a single guy in a dirt floor shop, in a rural part of Japan, who travels around occasionally to sell his knives. He mainly makes smaller sized knives, non-professional mainly, and usually 50% thicker than this


That is a very nice knife indeed - rural or not


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Watanabe Pro 180 gyuto.


----------



## Ikonaka

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 180399
> 
> 
> About a year ago I decided to revise my approach to my knife collection. I decided to sell fifty of my knives and acquire a few higher quality knives. I made a few mistakes in the knives I sold and perhaps the biggest mistake was selling my treasured Comet. With a little help from my friends I managed to acquire a replacement Comet for my collection and here it is.
> 
> It’s a Honyaki Gyuto made from 26c3 steel and a d-shaped handle made from stabilized bog oak It is reportedly one of the last knives made by the maker before retirement. The specs are …
> 
> Blade Length … 227mm
> Edge Length … 210mm
> Depth at Heel … 53mm
> Thickness measured at spine … Heel - 3.39mm, mid blade - 2.88mm, 1” from tip - 1.4mm
> Weight … 194gms.
> 
> Here is a few pics …
> 
> View attachment 180400
> 
> 
> View attachment 180403
> 
> 
> View attachment 180400
> View attachment 180401
> View attachment 180402
> View attachment 180407
> 
> 
> To welcome this new treasure to the family I decided to utilize a very nice piece of hanger steak and a batch of vegetables into a beef stir fry … lots of chopping.
> 
> Some more pics …
> 
> View attachment 180404
> View attachment 180405
> View attachment 180408
> 
> 
> There is no question that my new Comet is a great performer and you can rest assured I’ll never make the mistake of parting with it.


Ugh, the dream. I came into the knife enthusiast scene right as he retired and I've been bummed ever since. Thus my eternal WTB posts haha. Congratulations on finding your unicorn again! It looks divine


----------



## DF18

Two new monosteel stunners. Kip laserpony 52100 and Hyde in 1084. Some insane taper and tips over here.


----------



## blokey

DF18 said:


> Two new monosteel stunners. Kip laserpony 52100 and Hyde in 1084. Some insane taper and tips over here.


Having been using the Kip for the last few days, this thing is just impressive, hardly pick up other knives at least for now.


----------



## DF18

blokey said:


> Having been using the Kip for the last few days, this thing is just impressive, hardly pick up other knives at least for now.


I feel like that’s how I will be soon as well haha.


----------



## RockyBasel

EricEricEric said:


> Shi.Han for the



We are actually doing a massdrop on Shi.han right now! Or was it Tanaka


----------



## Bigbigweeb

Kisuke x Zahocho tsuchime aogami #2 190mm bunka (stainless clad)​
Very nice contrast for stainless carbon


----------



## blokey

RockyBasel said:


> We are actually doing a massdrop on Shi.han right now! Or was it Tanaka


Shehan "Tanaka" Prull


----------



## calostro5

tylerleach said:


> I have the gyuto of this knife… probably one of the most used knives in my work kit. When it was brand new that thing cut like nobody’s business! Now though? It’s basically a short Suji . I still use it every single day though.


What whaterstone grits do you use to sharpen this knife?


----------



## tylerleach

calostro5 said:


> What whaterstone grits do you use to sharpen this knife?


Sent you a pm


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Yanick Puig Big Nakiri with love...180mm x 80mm


----------



## BillHanna

Not a new buy, but HE just got it.


----------



## blokey

BillHanna said:


> Or a new buy, but HE just got it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 180964
> View attachment 180965


Lucky little guy, still waiting for mine. How do you like his ht of the steel?


----------



## BillHanna

I’m not smart about that stuff, but I have no complaints about my version of this knife.


----------



## superworrier

KDSDeluxe said:


> Yanick Puig Big Nakiri with love...180mm x 80mm
> 
> View attachment 180910
> View attachment 180911
> View attachment 180912
> View attachment 180913
> View attachment 180914
> View attachment 180915
> View attachment 180916
> View attachment 180917
> View attachment 180918
> View attachment 180919


What’s the process/waitlist like these days?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Awesome stuff @BillHanna!


----------



## tostadas

BillHanna said:


> Or a new buy, but HE just got it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 180964
> View attachment 180965


Are you currently adopting by any chance? Asking for a friend


----------



## BillHanna

tostadas said:


> Are you currently adopting by any chance? Asking for a friend


As long as you bring your cleavers.


----------



## Sanman808

Tetsu 210 and W1 FM 240


----------



## KDSDeluxe

superworrier said:


> What’s the process/waitlist like these days?


PM you


----------



## RockyBasel

KDSDeluxe said:


> Yanick Puig Big Nakiri with love...180mm x 80mm
> 
> View attachment 180910
> View attachment 180911
> View attachment 180912
> View attachment 180913
> View attachment 180914
> View attachment 180915
> View attachment 180916
> View attachment 180917
> View attachment 180918
> View attachment 180919


Wow! Nakiri or cleaver?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

RockyBasel said:


> Wow! Nakiri or cleaver?


Handling feels more like cleaver


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

pgugger said:


> A pair of ShiHan knives just arrived. My first knives from a non-Japanese maker. Bad lighting in these pics, more impressive in hand.
> 
> View attachment 179959
> 
> View attachment 179961
> 
> View attachment 179960
> 
> View attachment 179962
> 
> 
> 248 mm x 57 mm, 248 g custom telegraph clad W2 gyuto with burnt mesquite handle
> 
> 210 mm 52100 petty with Thermory handle


I want one of those Telegraph wire gyuto soooo badly. And I love the mesquite handle


----------



## Romain

The French gang - the newest one is the Raquin. I think I also need an Evan to complete the collection


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Romain said:


> The French gang - the newest one is the Raquin. I think I also need an Evan to complete the collection


 I also miss a JJT Tritz


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

BillHanna said:


> Not a new buy, but HE just got it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 180964
> View attachment 180965


rectangle gang


----------



## bahamaroot

Joining the bandwagon!

Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Stainless Clad 240mm Gyuto


----------



## esoo

Homebutcher got me again. Posted this up in the deals section last Wednesday which got my attention. Thursday they posted up a discount code on Instagram that worked. I tired resisting until Friday before bed, but obviously I caved. 

Zkramer Damascus SG2 Nakiri.


----------



## daddy yo yo

esoo said:


> Homebutcher got me again. Posted this up in the deals section last Wednesday which got my attention. Thursday they posted up a discount code on Instagram that worked. I tired resisting until Friday before bed, but obviously I caved.
> 
> Zkramer Damascus SG2 Nakiri.
> View attachment 181288


I gave up trying to resist altogether a long time ago. I am a weak sinner!


----------



## Knivperson

Romain said:


> The French gang - the newest one is the Raquin. I think I also need an Evan to complete the collection


What do we have here?


----------



## Romain

Knivperson said:


> What do we have here?


From left to right :
Milan 230 mm gyuto workhorse grind
Raquin ktip 238mm gyuto 
Yanick 251mm gyuto
Yanick 180 mm nakiri 
Yanick 170 mm santoku in aogami 
Quite proud of these ones!


----------



## gabdo

bahamaroot said:


> Joining the bandwagon!
> 
> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Stainless Clad 240mm Gyuto


welcome! ;-)


----------



## tylerleach

Romain said:


> From left to right :
> Milan 230 mm gyuto workhorse grind
> Raquin ktip 238mm gyuto
> Yanick 251mm gyuto
> Yanick 180 mm nakiri
> Yanick 170 mm santoku in aogami
> Quite proud of these ones!


Got my first French on the way


----------



## tylerleach

gabdo said:


> welcome! ;-)


They’re sexy aren’t they??


----------



## tylerleach

Will take better photos later but….




Fujiyama B#1 240 just arrived!


----------



## gabdo

tylerleach said:


> They’re sexy aren’t they??



AF, bro!
The patina develops slowly and beautifully. I also love this small island on the left side by the tip, very cute!


----------



## tylerleach

gabdo said:


> AF, bro!
> The patina develops slowly and beautifully. I also love this small island on the left side by the tip, very cute!


I know that little guy… I miss him lol


----------



## gabdo

tylerleach said:


> I know that little guy… I miss him lol


don't worry, he's in good hands


----------



## adrianopedro

Yanick Puig Gyoto
240 x 57 mm
Wrought-iron and 135Cr3 core
Quilted maple handle


----------



## Bensonhai

Yoshikazu Ikeda shirogami #1 mizuhonyaki kiritsuke gyuto 240mm


----------



## pavhav

Romain said:


> The French gang


I know and appreciate the makers, but if if one was unfamiliar, I feel they could be forgiven for assuming that was more of a Japanese gang - given the handles, profiles and finishes.


----------



## Brian Weekley

When an opportunity arose to add a Damascus Gyuto by David Lisch to my collection I jumped at it. It arrived yesterday and made the trade of my treasured Hinoura River Jump less painful. As I expected it’s a gorgeous example of Lisch’s work. It is forged Damascus pattern steel using 15n20-1080 steel. The handle is made from presentation grade curly Koa. It features a blade length of 246mm and a blade length of 245mm. It is 56mm deep at the heel and tapers in thickness from 5.3mm at the heel, 2.34mm mid blade and 1.04mm 1” from the tip. All thickness measurements were made at the blade’s spine. The knife weighs in at 330gms. Fit and finish is absolutely first class as would be expected from a maker of this stature. 

A few more pics …





















As with all my knives there is no free ride. No drawer queens. I put my new Lisch to work on tonight’s dinner prep. Lots of choppy choppy. 

A few pics …












What a great experience. Lisch forges a blade that’s more than a pretty face. As a sizeable knife with good weight the Lisch was a delight to use and made short work of prepping everything it “touched”. In the “potato event” (not shown) it ranked close to the top. A few recalcitrant school boys. What did surprise me was how the knife handled the carrot. I prepped a large Asian sweet carrot and one would expect substantial “cracking” given the substantial nature of the blade. Surprise, surprise … not a trace of cracking. In fact the Lisch handled the thick carrot without missing a beat.

Of course much is expected of a knife having the high stature of my new Damascus Lisch. I’m happy to report that the knife delivered in all respects. A perfect addition to my knife family. 

Now all I have to figure out is how long it’s going to be before I can replace my treasured River Jump. One consolation is that I know it went to a good home.


----------



## blokey

tylerleach said:


> Will take better photos later but….
> View attachment 181292
> 
> Fujiyama B#1 240 just arrived!


Is this from the Tosho 22?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 181322
> 
> 
> When an opportunity arose to add a Damascus Gyuto by David Lisch to my collection I jumped at it. It arrived yesterday and made the trade of my treasured Hinoura River Jump less painful. As I expected it’s a gorgeous example of Lisch’s work. It is forged Damascus pattern steel using 15n20-1080 steel. It features a blade length of 246mm and a blade length of 245mm. It is 56mm deep at the heel and tapers in thickness from 5.3mm at the heel, 2.34mm mid blade and 1.04mm 1” from the tip. All thickness measurements were made at the blade’s spine. The knife weighs in at 330gms. Fit and finish is absolutely first class as would be expected from a maker of this stature.
> 
> A few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 181325
> View attachment 181326
> View attachment 181327
> View attachment 181328
> View attachment 181329
> View attachment 181330
> 
> 
> As with all my knives there is no free ride. No drawer queens. I put my new Lisch to work on tonight’s dinner prep. Lots of choppy choppy.
> 
> A few pics …
> 
> View attachment 181331
> View attachment 181332
> View attachment 181333
> 
> 
> What a great experience. Lisch forges a blade that’s more than a pretty face. As a sizeable knife with good weight the Lisch was a delight to use and made short work of prepping everything it “touched”. In the “potato event” (not shown) it ranked close to the top. A few recalcitrant school boys. What did surprise me was how the knife handled the carrot. I prepped a large Asian sweet carrot and one would expect substantial “cracking” given the substantial nature of the blade. Surprise, surprise … not a trace of cracking. In fact the Lisch handled the thick carrot without missing a beat.
> 
> Of course much is expected of a knife having the high stature of my new Damascus Lisch. I’m happy to report that the knife delivered in all respects. A perfect addition to my knife family.
> 
> Now all I have to figure out is how long it’s going to be before I can replace my treasured River Jump. One consolation is that I know it went to a good home.


I’ve had an eye on Lisch‘s work since @stereo.pete has sold his in 2014. His Lisch gyuto is one of the few knives I regret not buying…

Here’s the BST thread from back then:





Stereo.Pete's Collector's Sale


Well Folks, With a heavy heart I have finally come to the conclusion that I cannot have my cake and eat it. I'm moving forward full steam ahead with workshop project in my garage. This means I need to raise funds for a 2x72 grinder as well as the electrical work needed to power my future...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## btbyrd

Added a voodoo k-tip Sukenari 240. 






With its blingier ZDP big brother.


----------



## blokey

btbyrd said:


> Added a voodoo k-tip Sukenari 240.
> View attachment 181388
> 
> 
> 
> With its blingier ZDP big brother.
> View attachment 181389
> 
> 
> View attachment 181390


Saw some hap40 Sukenari on sale at Sugi right now, how do you like the knife?


----------



## btbyrd

The build, grind, and fit/finish are all great. The handle is a touch heavy for my liking, but it also gives the knife substance and gravitas. Anyway, I've only been able to cut up 5lbs of potatoes and carrots with it, but it turned both into uniform confetti with ease. The profile doesn't have a pronounced flat spot. It has several flat spots, but nothing very long. My 270mm, on the other hand, has a nice big flat spot toward the heel. The k-tip 240 is flatter overall, but isn't great at "choppy choppy". I was kind of hoping for "great at choppy choppy" but I guess I have other knives for that. I'm still getting to know the profile, really.
The steel feels good on the board. Can't say about sharpening it. It feels more responsive than the ZDP, which has a kind of weird feel on boards. Maybe it's because it's 20% chromium and 3% carbon, but it feels much different from other knives. The HAP40 feels more like R2 (I have Takamura R2 and used to have a 210 Sukenari in R2).
Anyway, I really like it. I'm always impressed with Sukenari's stuff. I'd like to have a few more of their blades, especially the unicorn damascus aogami super that they treated super-duper hard. But I have too many knives already...


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Got this 180 Masutani VG10 gyuto today and had a quick test cutting session. I bought it as a portable beater for camping but this thing is ridiculously good for $75. It’s so thin behind the edge and so well balanced for a 180 western handle knife (see pictures below). The grind is even right-handed by having a slightly concave grind on the left side and a little convex-to-flat grind on the right side. The food release is surprisingly decent due to that grind for a laser.

I think its performance to price ratio is comparable to Takamura chromax if not better.

Measurements:
180 mm*44 mm
1.75-1.8 mm spine
136 gram


----------



## shinyunggyun

Give me denka


----------



## shinyunggyun

thin denka acquired


----------



## Matt Jacobs

I just got this in the Nakiri in today from Brian Hanoen out of Seattle, Washington. It's a hammered finish in 52100 mono steel with an olive and buffalo horn handle. The grind is really really nice. It flexes under my thumbnail. The handle install is unbelievable. It's absolutely perfect. FYI, the prices on these mono steel knives is fantastic. He also sells Damascus over at epic edge


----------



## blokey

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got this 180 Masutani VG10 gyuto today and had a quick test cutting session. I bought it as a portable beater for camping but this thing is ridiculously good for $75. It’s so thin behind the edge and so well balanced for a 180 western handle knife (see pictures below). The grind is even right-handed by having a slightly concave grind on the left side and a little convex-to-flat grind on the right side. The food release is surprisingly decent due to that grind for a laser.
> 
> I think its performance to price ratio is comparable to Takamura chromax if not better.
> 
> Measurements:
> 180 mm*44 mm
> 1.75-1.8 mm spine
> 136 gram
> 
> 
> View attachment 181421
> View attachment 181422
> View attachment 181423


I've shilled Matsutani couple times, but they are really underrated probably due to their size selections. If I remember correctly Matsutani brothers also owns Ryusen.


----------



## jjlotti

tylerleach said:


> They’re sexy aren’t they??


She definitely has no problems fitting in her jeans Tyler...


----------



## jjlotti

bahamaroot said:


> Joining the bandwagon!
> 
> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Stainless Clad 240mm Gyuto


Loves a plain hard leather strop no pressure to finish in my experience....


----------



## brimmergj

Picked this up off BST recently. Been wanting to try Fellipi's work for a while so I jumped at the chance. Very impressive. 1095 with wrought iron, 248x54.


----------



## bradmacmt

Got a Wakui Santoku from CKC this week. WOW - what a knife for the money. W#2, Stainless Clad - 168mm x 51mm. Beautiful grind, and nice distal taper. Absolutely decimates veggies.


----------



## Greenbriel

chefwp said:


> I finally decided to see for myself. I was surprised it got here so quickly, 5 days.
> View attachment 180003
> 
> View attachment 180004
> 
> View attachment 180005
> 
> 
> It helped me get an onion caramelizing on the range, and make my daughter a tomato, basil, and mozzarella sammich, so only limited observations so far. It is heavy compared to my other gyutos, no surprise there, with the full tang and workhorse profile. This is the first yo handled knife I've acquired in a very long time. I haven't noticed any imperfections, I think I will enjoy using this guy. Not sure what the unhemmed fabric is about that came with, but it is funky...


FIVE DAYS?! HOW? 

@tylerleach and I both ordered direct weeks (months?) ago and are still waiting! Anyway, congrats!


----------



## shinyunggyun

Greenbriel said:


> FIVE DAYS?! HOW?
> 
> @tylerleach and I both ordered direct weeks (months?) ago and are still waiting! Anyway, congrats!


Hence the acronym. TF


----------



## Greenbriel

shinyunggyun said:


> Hence the acronym. TF


As in: (What)"The F*&k?"  Or I don't get it.


----------



## shinyunggyun

Greenbriel said:


> As in: (What)"The F*&k?"  Or I don't get it.


You got it. Absolutely.


----------



## chefwp

Greenbriel said:


> FIVE DAYS?! HOW?
> 
> @tylerleach and I both ordered direct weeks (months?) ago and are still waiting! Anyway, congrats!


That's whack, as the kidz say.


----------



## blokey

Maybe the grumpy man himself saw your post mocking his face and decided to hand out divine judgement.


----------



## superworrier

I ordered my 210 wa a while ago and still waiting. Although I missed an email they sent for a month


----------



## drsmp

C Luis Pina 250 integral carbon Damascus gyuto with chocolate heart mango handle
(Apprentice with David Lisch )


----------



## Greenbriel

blokey said:


> Maybe the grumpy man himself saw your post mocking his face and decided to hand out divine judgement.


Don't remember that post, but have a 240 Denka on steep discount from Sugi on the way so I will be placated.


----------



## tylerleach

Greenbriel said:


> FIVE DAYS?! HOW?
> 
> @tylerleach and I both ordered direct weeks (months?) ago and are still waiting! Anyway, congrats!


March 22nd to be exact. (For me at least)


----------



## tylerleach

blokey said:


> Is this from the Tosho 22?


Yes’m


----------



## tylerleach

HF Western Ironwood 230


----------



## chefwp

It's


Greenbriel said:


> FIVE DAYS?! HOW?
> 
> @tylerleach and I both ordered direct weeks (months?) ago and are still waiting! Anyway, congrats!


If it makes you feel any better, it is wedgy AF, so I'm gonna have deal with that PITA...


----------



## esoo

chefwp said:


> It's
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, it is wedgy AF, so I'm gonna have deal with that PITA...


TFTFTFTFTF...


----------



## madmotts

Hatsukokoro Sakimaru b2 330. 

Go big or go home right? I’m not sure how much use it’ll get but KKF convinced me I needed it. The takada 210 paring knife is there for visual reference. A lot of metal and a small board


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

chefwp said:


> It's
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, it is wedgy AF, so I'm gonna have deal with that PITA...


210 or 240? Any idea why it is so fast? And it seems like recent batches since last year tend to be thick, tall and wedgy.


----------



## daniel_il

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> 210 or 240? Any idea why it is so fast? And it seems like recent batches since last year tend to be thick, tall and wedgy.


Wa production time is faster


----------



## Bensonhai

Ittosai Kotetsu tsuchime kurouchi shirogami #1 kiritsuke gyuto 240mm


----------



## DF18

Watanabe 270 iron clad blue #2. This knife has been on my want list for a while now. The choil needed some easing and I also torched the handle for style point.


----------



## Rangen

DF18 said:


> Watanabe 270 iron clad blue #2. This knife has been on my want list for a while now. The choil needed some easing and I also torched the handle for style point.


Where's the jealousy emoji on this thing anyway? I've been looking for just the right 270. Or even 300. Luxury of having a cutting board on a central kitchen island.


----------



## DF18

Rangen said:


> Where's the jealousy emoji on this thing anyway? I've been looking for just the right 270. Or even 300. Luxury of having a cutting board on a central kitchen island.


This is my first and only 270 rusty boi. Is it way too much knife for me? Probably


----------



## Rangen

DF18 said:


> This is my first and only 270 rusty boi. Is it way too much knife for me? Probably


Oh good. Then you know who to PM when you give up on it.


----------



## DF18

Rangen said:


> Oh good. Then you know who to PM when you give up on it.


Lol you get first dibs


----------



## 4wa1l

DF18 said:


> Watanabe 270 iron clad blue #2. This knife has been on my want list for a while now. The choil needed some easing and I also torched the handle for style point.



Awesome! Where is everyone finding these?! I asked Watanabe and was told only ss clad available now : (


----------



## Greenbriel

Carter Muteki family photo, all from Cory Pulliam, who has struck out on his own since the Carter move. Excited to follow his path. Plus the amazing Fredrick Spåre honyaki recently acquired from @agustinnielsen on BTS. Perfect transaction and such a great knife, thanks again Agustin!.


----------



## DF18

4wa1l said:


> Awesome! Where is everyone finding these?! I asked Watanabe and was told only ss clad available now : (


I saw a fellow member get one from MTC kitchen and I immediately reached out. They stocked another one for me within a week!


----------



## kpham12

DF18 said:


> I saw a fellow member get one from MTC kitchen and I immediately reached out. They stocked another one for me within a week!


Lol, MTC is about to be inundated with iron clad Wat requests. Do you have the weight on yours? The grind looks nice and beefy.


----------



## DF18

kpham12 said:


> Lol, MTC is about to be inundated with iron clad Wat requests. Do you have the weight on yours? The grind looks nice and beefy.


Lol that’s exactly what I did. This knife has been on my want list, but I had thought they only did stainless clad now! I believe it’s 275g. My only complaint is that The balance is way forward from what I’m used to, so I’m considering a rehandle in the near future.


----------



## Carlos Rangel

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 180399
> 
> 
> About a year ago I decided to revise my approach to my knife collection. I decided to sell fifty of my knives and acquire a few higher quality knives. I made a few mistakes in the knives I sold and perhaps the biggest mistake was selling my treasured Comet. With a little help from my friends I managed to acquire a replacement Comet for my collection and here it is.
> 
> It’s a Honyaki Gyuto made from 26c3 steel and a d-shaped handle made from stabilized bog oak It is reportedly one of the last knives made by the maker before retirement. The specs are …
> 
> Blade Length … 227mm
> Edge Length … 210mm
> Depth at Heel … 53mm
> Thickness measured at spine … Heel - 3.39mm, mid blade - 2.88mm, 1” from tip - 1.4mm
> Weight … 194gms.
> 
> Here is a few pics …
> 
> View attachment 180400
> 
> 
> View attachment 180403
> 
> 
> View attachment 180400
> View attachment 180401
> View attachment 180402
> View attachment 180407
> 
> 
> To welcome this new treasure to the family I decided to utilize a very nice piece of hanger steak and a batch of vegetables into a beef stir fry … lots of chopping.
> 
> Some more pics …
> 
> View attachment 180404
> View attachment 180405
> View attachment 180408
> 
> 
> There is no question that my new Comet is a great performer and you can rest assured I’ll never make the mistake of parting with it.


Yup, it was a big mistake selling that Comet, nice recovery tho,


----------



## Brian Weekley

About a year ago I started a discussion with Will Newham about doing up a series of custom knives using Damasteel. It evolved to a “no compromises” commission which became to be known as Will’s “Heirloom Series”. The first of the series, a Gyuto, arrived a few days ago. Here it is …
























A primary reason that I was attracted to Damasteel is because it is probably the best (in my totally subjective opinion), steel for a top end every day user. I have too many knives that I have to “baby” when I use them. As a very high quality Damascus stainless steel Damasteel is, despite its cost, a very user friendly steel. At HRC 62-64 it holds an edge reasonably well, is easy to sharpen and resists staining. 

The reason I was attracted to Newham Knives to execute what I wanted was Will’s known perfectionist’s attention to detail. This combination, knife and saya, has been described as “other worldly”. I certainly agree with this estimation and assure everyone that it’s even better in hand than it is in pictures. However, as with all my knives, there are no drawer queens. Every knife has to prove it’s worth on the boards. Over the last several days I’ve used my “Heirloom Gyuto” in every prep I’ve done … several meals. Another couple of pics …











I have many other pictures that show this knife to be a “top performer” on the boards. Despite weighing in at 300gms, the knife balances perfectly at the makers mark in a pinch grip. It arrived blisteringly sharp and literally falls through everything I used it on, including that nice piece of beef tenderloin. I have a large hand and asked Will to modify his normal handle accordingly. Will added additional “facets” to his normal handle to creat the best handle in my collection … period.

Rarely does the opportunity come up to acquire such a piece of living, working art. I’m glad I got mine.

Post script … Check out the Naughty Schoolboy thread. New hands down winner.


----------



## Tler

tylerleach said:


> Yes’m



so you're the one that snagged it in half a second  haha


----------



## Delat

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 181944
> 
> 
> About a year ago I started a discussion with Will Newham about doing up a series of custom knives using Damasteel. It evolved to a “no compromises” commission which became to be known as Will’s “Heirloom Series”. The first of the series, a Gyuto, arrived a few days ago. Here it is …
> 
> View attachment 181948
> View attachment 181949
> View attachment 181950
> View attachment 181951
> View attachment 181952
> View attachment 181953
> View attachment 181954
> 
> 
> A primary reason that I was attracted to Damasteel is because it is probably the best (in my totally subjective opinion), steel for a top end every day user. I have too many knives that I have to “baby” when I use them. As a very high quality Damascus stainless steel Damasteel is, despite its cost, a very user friendly steel. At HRC 62-64 it holds an edge reasonably well, is easy to sharpen and resists staining.
> 
> The reason I was attracted to Newham Knives to execute what I wanted was Will’s known perfectionist’s attention to detail. This combination, knife and saya, has been described as “other worldly”. I certainly agree with this estimation and assure everyone that it’s even better in hand than it is in pictures. However, as with all my knives, there are no drawer queens. Every knife has to prove it’s worth on the boards. Over the last several days I’ve used my “Heirloom Gyuto” in every prep I’ve done … several meals. Another couple of pics …
> 
> View attachment 181957
> 
> 
> View attachment 181958
> 
> 
> I have many other pictures that show this knife to be a “top performer” on the boards. Despite weighing in at 300gms, the knife balances perfectly at the makers mark in a pinch grip. It arrived blisteringly sharp and literally falls through everything I used it on, including that nice piece of beef tenderloin. I have a large hand and asked Will to modify his normal handle accordingly. Will added additional “facets” to his normal handle to creat the best handle in my collection … period.
> 
> Rarely does the opportunity come up to acquire such a piece of living, working art. I’m glad I got mine.



Very cool and exciting to see some Damasteel love! I have a damasteel custom bunka from Frederick Spare hopefully coming later this year. Like you, I’m hoping it will be an everyday knife - just an exceptionally gorgeous one.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Delat said:


> Very cool and exciting to see some Damasteel love! I have a damasteel custom bunka from Frederick Spare hopefully coming later this year. Like you, I’m hoping it will be an everyday knife - just an exceptionally gorgeous one.



I’m sure you will be very satisfied with your bunka. This is my fourth Damasteel blade. I picked up two knives from Alex Horn at the 2021 DCI and previously had a bunka by Robin Dalman. They have all been amazing performers and I especially like that I can put them to work without making sure that I am constantly cleaning and oiling the blade. Yes, they are on the pricey side, but I find mine to be well worth the price.


----------



## tylerleach

Greenbriel said:


> Carter Muteki family photo, all from Cory Pulliam, who has struck out on his own since the Carter move. Excited to follow his path. Plus the amazing Fredrick Spåre honyaki recently acquired from @agustinnielsen on BTS. Perfect transaction and such a great knife, thanks again Agustin!.
> View attachment 181922
> 
> View attachment 181923
> 
> View attachment 181925
> View attachment 181924


Yeah buddy!! They look great all together


----------



## JayS20

@Brian Weekley Looks like an amazing blade and I love all the small little details Will put into it. Awesome saya and handle work. Also a great performer. Just superb.


----------



## chefwp

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> 210 or 240? Any idea why it is so fast? And it seems like recent batches since last year tend to be thick, tall and wedgy.


210 and no idea.


----------



## Tapio

Brian Weekley said:


> About a year ago I started a discussion with Will Newham about doing up a series of custom knives using Damasteel. It evolved to a “no compromises” commission which became to be known as Will’s “Heirloom Series”. The first of the series, a Gyuto, arrived a few days ago. Here it is …





Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 181948


It’s so beautiful that I probably would have serious problems to use it. Definitely a piece of art and a true heirloom item.


----------



## Justinv

So I actually received a Watanabe today on memorial day. Not sure why anyone is delivering, I’m opposed to such things as people need days off.

Anyway, I noticed his price increases are starting to roll out. Today’s price is 34% higher than I bought it for last week!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Justinv said:


> So I actually received a Watanabe today on memorial day. Not sure why anyone is delivering, I’m opposed to such things as people need days off.
> 
> Anyway, I noticed his price increases are starting to roll out. Today’s price is 34% higher than I bought it for last week!


Thank you for the info. Seems like the price of 240 pro line has increased to 63000 yen which is 43% higher than before (44000 yen).


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Shinichi warned months ago that he had to raise prices this month.


----------



## tylerleach

My first Yanick!


----------



## blokey

tylerleach said:


> View attachment 182204
> My first Yanick!


Beautiful knife but…


----------



## tylerleach

blokey said:


> Beautiful knife but…
> View attachment 182209





Got this bro… I’m good.


----------



## daddy yo yo

tylerleach said:


> View attachment 182210
> Got this bro… I’m good.


Is this a giant Pizza cutter?!??


----------



## RockyBasel

DF18 said:


> Watanabe 270 iron clad blue #2. This knife has been on my want list for a while now. The choil needed some easing and I also torched the handle for style point.




This is the second iron clad Watanabe I have seen this month

I don’t t know how to get one - MTC is out . Don’t know other sources

I emailed Shinichi and he replies he does not make them anymore 

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## DF18

RockyBasel said:


> This is the second iron clad Watanabe I have seen this month
> 
> I don’t t know how to get one - MTC is out . Don’t know other sources
> 
> I emailed Shinichi and he replies he does not make them anymore
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


I would email MTC directly. They might have one “in the back” that hasn’t made it to website stock. That’s what happened for me.


----------



## JASinIL2006

New Konosuke 300mm HD2 sujihiki


----------



## Bensonhai

Hitohira Togashi White 1 Stainless Clad Kasumi Gyuto 240mm


----------



## henkle

Working on my short game

tadafusa W#2 180mm yanagiba
sukenari R2 165mm petty
masahiro HC 155 honesuki (this is a beast for the money!)


----------



## tostadas

Custom cleaver just arrived from Fellipi knives in Brazil. 52100 clad in wrought iron with a beautiful wenge handle. 210x90, clocking in right at about 300g


----------



## EricEricEric

Looks amazing and you can’t beat custom


----------



## BillHanna

tostadas said:


> Custom cleaver just arrived from Fellipi knives in Brazil. 52100 clad in wrought iron with a beautiful wenge handle. 210x90, clocking in right at about 300g
> View attachment 182407


Hope you hate it


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Got this TF Denka from Sugi today. I asked for a heavy and tall one and it’s a 289 gram beast! My heaviest 240 yo handle gyuto ever! It reminds me of my beast Ku watanabe which was still lighter than this knife.

Measurements:
243 mm * 55 mm
289 gram
5.3 mm spine out of the handle, 3.5 mm in the middle and 1.1 at 1 cm from the tip


----------



## BGY_888

Evan


----------



## wrussell92

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got this TF Denka from Sugi today. I asked for a heavy and tall one and it’s a 289 gram beast! My heaviest 240 yo handle gyuto ever! It reminds me of my beast Ku watanabe which was still lighter than this knife.
> 
> Measurements:
> 243 mm * 55 mm
> 289 gram
> 5.3 mm spine out of the handle, 3.5 mm in the middle and 1.1 at 1 cm from the tip
> 
> View attachment 182454
> View attachment 182455
> View attachment 182456


This is a beast!! Nice grab


----------



## Greenbriel

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got this TF Denka from Sugi today. I asked for a heavy and tall one and it’s a 289 gram beast! My heaviest 240 yo handle gyuto ever! It reminds me of my beast Ku watanabe which was still lighter than this knife.
> 
> Measurements:
> 243 mm * 55 mm
> 289 gram
> 5.3 mm spine out of the handle, 3.5 mm in the middle and 1.1 at 1 cm from the tip
> 
> View attachment 182454
> View attachment 182455
> View attachment 182456


Mine came yesterday from Sugi also. I wasn't expecting it to be so heavy and blade forward and was initially disappointed. Until I used it. Everything just all works together beautifully. Gotta weigh mine, it's at least a contender for my heaviest gyuto.

From your pics I may have a bit more Wabi Sabi than you - grind is wonky at the heel and tip, KU is patchy and almost looks to have thumb wear from previous use (an illusion I am sure), and scratches on the blade. All par for the TF course, right?


----------



## Jville

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got this TF Denka from Sugi today. I asked for a heavy and tall one and it’s a 289 gram beast! My heaviest 240 yo handle gyuto ever! It reminds me of my beast Ku watanabe which was still lighter than this knife.
> 
> Measurements:
> 243 mm * 55 mm
> 289 gram
> 5.3 mm spine out of the handle, 3.5 mm in the middle and 1.1 at 1 cm from the tip
> 
> View attachment 182454
> View attachment 182455
> View attachment 182456


Yo, that looks like a wa, nonetheless definetely a beast.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Greenbriel said:


> Mine came yesterday from Sugi also. I wasn't expecting it to be so heavy and blade forward and was initially disappointed. Until I used it. Everything just all works together beautifully. Gotta weigh mine, it's at least a contender for my heaviest gyuto.
> 
> From your pics I may have a bit more Wabi Sabi than you - grind is wonky at the heel and tip, KU is patchy and almost looks to have thumb wear from previous use (an illusion I am sure), and scratches on the blade. All par for the TF course, right?
> 
> View attachment 182490
> 
> 
> View attachment 182491
> 
> View attachment 182492


Those wabi sabi are quite common and not material I would say. I did ask for one with a straight spine and centered edge as those are not easy to fix. And the one I got is indeed straight and centered so I have nothing to complain. I’ll sharpen/thin it gradually to what I want since it cuts well in most ingredients but wedgy in onions/carrots.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Jville said:


> Yo, that looks like a wa, nonetheless definetely a beast.


Good catch. Always confuse myself on this. Haha


----------



## Jville

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Good catch. Always confuse myself on this. Haha


Yeah, I’ll admit there was a period of time that I used to get confused also.


----------



## shinyunggyun

Greenbriel said:


> Mine came yesterday from Sugi also. I wasn't expecting it to be so heavy and blade forward and was initially disappointed. Until I used it. Everything just all works together beautifully. Gotta weigh mine, it's at least a contender for my heaviest gyuto.
> 
> From your pics I may have a bit more Wabi Sabi than you - grind is wonky at the heel and tip, KU is patchy and almost looks to have thumb wear from previous use (an illusion I am sure), and scratches on the blade. All par for the TF course, right?
> 
> View attachment 182490
> 
> 
> View attachment 182491
> 
> View attachment 182492


I’ll bet your initial reaction was, TF???


----------



## Greenbriel

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Those wabi sabi are quite common and not material I would say. I did ask for one with a straight spine and centered edge as those are not easy to fix. And the one I got is indeed straight and centered so I have nothing to complain. I’ll sharpen/thin it gradually to what I want since it cuts well in most ingredients but wedgy in onions/carrots.


Good to hear. I will check straight and centered when I get home but didn't notice anything yesterday. It fell through cucumber (not much of a challenge!) and had zero wedging in potatoes but I'll check onions and carrots later. 


shinyunggyun said:


> I’ll bet your initial reaction was, TF???


LOL, I've read enough that I was prepared, fortunately!


----------



## Knivperson

New handle in amboyna by @Dry_knives. Impeccable work. Knife by smedja aspen


----------



## RockyBasel

DF18 said:


> I would email MTC directly. They might have one “in the back” that hasn’t made it to website stock. That’s what happened for me.



This was such good advice btw. This is why I love this forum!

Shinichi emailed me and said if MTC has it, grab it fast because they don’t make them anymore. I also asked Maxim if Toyama would make me an iron clad.
Maxim said Toyama no longer her makes iron clad

- I called MTC per your advice. and they had one last one in stock - a 270mm iron clad Watanabe - I nabbed it instantly!

It really made my day - this is a rare knife to find new like this

Thanks again - very psyched about this


----------



## DF18

RockyBasel said:


> This was such good advice btw. This is why I love this forum!
> 
> Shinichi emailed me and said if MTC has it, grab it fast because they don’t make them anymore. I also asked Maxim if Toyama would make me an iron clad.
> Maxim said Toyama no longer her makes iron clad
> 
> - I called MTC per your advice. and they had one last one in stock - a 270mm iron clad Watanabe - I nabbed it instantly!
> 
> It really made my day - this is a rare knife to find new like this
> 
> Thanks again - very psyched about this


That’s awesome man! I’m really happy for you! I’m glad you were able to snag it. I think a brand new one is definitely a good find, and we got pretty lucky. Hope you love it!


----------



## Greenbriel

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got this TF Denka from Sugi today. I asked for a heavy and tall one and it’s a 289 gram beast! My heaviest 240 yo handle gyuto ever! It reminds me of my beast Ku watanabe which was still lighter than this knife.
> 
> Measurements:
> 243 mm * 55 mm
> 289 gram
> 5.3 mm spine out of the handle, 3.5 mm in the middle and 1.1 at 1 cm from the tip


I just checked and mine is 244mm * 53mm and 288 grams, so you did indeed get a heavier and taller one! 

The only heavier Gyuto I have is the BB which is several mm longer and one gram heavier. But dammit if the Denka doesn’t carry the weight beautifully!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Greenbriel said:


> I just checked and mine is 244mm * 53mm and 288 grams, so you did indeed get a heavier and taller one!
> 
> The only heavier Gyuto I have is the BB which is several mm longer and one gram heavier. But dammit if the Denka doesn’t carry the weight beautifully!


So this batch is quite consistent. I guess so many buyers ask for workhorse styles that they start to make them all like that.


----------



## Greenbriel

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> So this batch is quite consistent. I guess so many buyers ask for workhorse styles that they start to make them all like that.


Makes sense. 

I only had one onion which I need for dinner tomorrow but I chopped a carrot and it is indeed quite wedgy. I'd love it if you shared your journey while working on your blade.


----------



## tylerleach

Greenbriel said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> I only had one onion which I need for dinner tomorrow but I chopped a carrot and it is indeed quite wedgy. I'd love it if you shared your journey while working on your blade.


I’ve got one on the way that is quite different so we shall see…


----------



## Greenbriel

chefwp said:


> It's
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, it is wedgy AF, so I'm gonna have deal with that PITA...


My 240 arrived (on sale from Sugi Cutlery, not direct), and this does NOT make me feel better because mine is also a wedging machine. How do you plan on addressing? Not sure how to thin it without destroying the unique grind!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Arrived this week:


----------



## Corradobrit1

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> So this batch is quite consistent. I guess so many buyers ask for workhorse styles that they start to make them all like that.


Could also be down to the fact that Denka and Mabs are inhouse forged, and the main guy doing this work has left TF. Just a guess, but might explain the change in specs.


----------



## Sdo

daddy yo yo said:


> Arrived this week:


Beautiful knife with very nice profile What Knife holder is that?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Sdo said:


> Beautiful knife with very nice profile What Knife holder is that?


Hahahaha. I was expecting questions about the knife itself but not about the 3€ plate holder from IKEA….


----------



## blokey

daddy yo yo said:


> Arrived this week:


I was eyeing this one at Crocker for a while…love the profile and everything.


----------



## Sdo

daddy yo yo said:


> Hahahaha. I was expecting questions about the knife itself but not about the 3€ plate holder from IKEA….


I mean, the knife is beautiful but it happens I have been looking for a cheap and nice knife holder like that.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Sdo said:


> I mean, the knife is beautiful but it happens I have been looking for a cheap and nice knife holder like that.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


It’s called OSTBIT:









OSTBIT Tellerhalter, Bambus - IKEA Österreich


OSTBIT Tellerhalter, Bambus Aus Bambus, einem pflegeleichten, robusten Naturmaterial.




www.ikea.com





I am sure one can drill holes into the short bits and put mini magnets inside, close with some glue and sawdust…


----------



## Sdo

daddy yo yo said:


> It’s called OSTBIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSTBIT Tellerhalter, Bambus - IKEA Österreich
> 
> 
> OSTBIT Tellerhalter, Bambus Aus Bambus, einem pflegeleichten, robusten Naturmaterial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ikea.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure one can drill holes into the short bits and put mini magnets inside, close with some glue and sawdust…


Very much appreciated. Great idea. 

Cheers.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Corradobrit1 said:


> Could also be down to the fact that Denka and Mabs are inhouse forged, and the main guy doing this work has left TF. Just a guess, but might explain the change in specs.


If that’s the case I’m happy to see that. This is my 3rd TF and also the nicest one in term of forge. Very straight spine and centered edge. Cladding exposed core steel nice and even. The edge of my previous 2 TF (3mm thick regulars) were both not centered and the cladding was a little wonky as well almost on edge in some area.


----------



## chefwp

Greenbriel said:


> My 240 arrived (on sale from Sugi Cutlery, not direct), and this does NOT make me feel better because mine is also a wedging machine. How do you plan on addressing? Not sure how to thin it without destroying the unique grind!


It needs to be thinned. I don't know how I'm going to go about it, will probably end up paying someone. I've never thinned a knife before and I don't relish using this one as a lab rat. I heard that District Cutlery does it, I might swing by there the next time I'm in DC. I'm in no real hurry, I still enjoy using this knife for things other than hard veggies and have other nice gyutos as well.


----------



## bradmacmt

daddy yo yo said:


> Hahahaha. I was expecting questions about the knife itself but not about the 3€ plate holder from IKEA….


Great idea!


----------



## daddy yo yo

blokey said:


> I was eyeing this one at Crocker for a while…love the profile and everything.


Me too, I had been eyeing this one since someone put it up on the Knife findings thread. I looked at it for 2 weeks. Little Yoda on my right shoulder said, „Resist you must“. And I did. But temptation of the dark side of the Force was way too big. Now, call me Darth Daddy!!!


----------



## OldSaw

Teruyasu Fujiwara Maboroshi 210mm gyuto.


----------



## iandustries

Bensonhai said:


> Hitohira Togashi White 1 Stainless Clad Kasumi Gyuto 240mm View attachment 182293



What are your thoughts on this? I had one of the first batches but ended up selling because it wasnt my style, although I loved the stainless kasumi finish


----------



## Bensonhai

Shoichi Hashimoto "Yuzan" 240mm Gyuto so sexy it hurts


----------



## Greasylake

Description made this knife seem like a 240-270 but when it arrived I thought it looked long for a 270, sure enough it's a 350mm. I guess I own a tuna yanagiba now


----------



## EricEricEric

Bigger knives are better, change my mind!


----------



## D J

Not in the same league as above knives. Gesshin Heiji 150mm


----------



## PeterL

Picked up in person from Yanick. Wrought clad 135Cr3. Handle is bubinga and ebony with a buxus spacer.

Length heel to tip: 230mm
Height at heel: 53mm
Weight: 204g

Decent bit lighter offering than my other one from him. 204g vs 230g. Feels quite nimble with a very thin and precise tip.


----------



## Homechef

Kitchen scalpel from Mr Harner. F&F on the handle is very nice and the OOTB edge cleanly cuts paper towel.


----------



## 63falcon

My first Halcyon.


----------



## PeterL

Z-wear western gyuto from @HSC /// Knives. Love this knife from the limited use so far! Harbeer was an absolute pleasure to deal with and very kindly accommodated me and waited to ship it to me until I was back in France. Fun grind with a good balance of flat and convex with nice taper towards the tip. Feels pretty tough in use too. Stabilised mango wood handle.

Length heel to tip: 200mm
Height at heel: 51mm
Weight: 186g


----------



## PeterL

Last one to have come in while I've been in France. First Raquin I've used. Love the handle, haven't used the blade enough yet to articulate my thoughts on it. I think it's meant to be his regular ish grind. 125sc with XC10 cladding satin finish. 

Length heel to tip: 195mm
Height at heel: 45mm
Weight: 153g


----------



## Bensonhai

Watanabe Pro Blue #2 Stainless Clad 240mm Gyuto


----------



## Husky_ky

Tsunehisa Blue Super Tsujime Stainless Clad 165mm Nakiri with Oval Cherry handle


----------



## blokey

Sakai Kikumori Yugiri, surprisingly substantial but cuts like a laser.


----------



## tostadas

In addition to the bunch of cleavers from last month, also got some more cool stuff for future handles


----------



## JayS20

tostadas said:


> In addition to the bunch of cleavers from last month, also got some more cool stuff for future handles


Nice Mazakis


----------



## Barashka

Nordquist Design 240 in magnacut.
A pretty thing that is.
Tip is a laser, right up there with shibata.
Heal is deceptive .. feels thinner through product then photo would suggest.
S grind (milled) does wonders for food release, not quite kamon but very very close, grooves in s grind are finer then I expected.
No comment on steel yet, maybe in 6 months I'll see how it holds up.


----------



## daddy yo yo

236 / 56 / 262g, octagonal handle in ebony:


----------



## Ikonaka

Damn, jealous. I had hoped to get on this latest batch of his telegraph knives but no such luck...


----------



## Homechef

daddy yo yo said:


> 236 / 56 / 262g, octagonal handle in ebony:


What's your initial impressions on this one? I've got one of his standard KU gyutos and it slides right through dense stuff like sweet potatoes. Does he still manage that killer grind even with some extra weight on it?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Homechef said:


> What's your initial impressions on this one? I've got one of his standard KU gyutos and it slides right through dense stuff like sweet potatoes. Does he still manage that killer grind even with some extra weight on it?


I’ll let you know! I have only taken it out of its box. Will probably use it tomorrow…

I’ve had a chance to try a standard in 52100 and loved it. I had even had the chance to buy it for a very good price but didn’t. This is one of the very few knives I regret not owning…


----------



## blokey

daddy yo yo said:


> 236 / 56 / 262g, octagonal handle in ebony:


Woah the mass drop came earlier than I thought.


----------



## IMakeOnionsCry

After coming up short in the mass drop that I wasn't yet registered or eligible for I eased my pain with help from the nice people at Tosho. No idea how you all are so good at taking choil shots. I tried twice and quit as is my nature. Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo b1 Migaki 240.


----------



## simona

Mikami Masayuki - managed to pick up these two from a chap in Japan; he wrote that he had bought a bunch of knives from his favourite smiths to give to friends but had not managed to distribute them. Nice story, nice friend to have


----------



## Sdo

Small Lew.


----------



## simona

Mazaki, 210, shirogami #2, soft iron, black nashiji, from Kockknivar, slipstenar och japanska köksknivar online - cleancut.se


----------



## tomborgstrom

Watanabe Pro Nakiri 180mm

Got it based on recommendations here. First time with a nakiri; will put to the test this weekend.


----------



## Homechef

tomborgstrom said:


> Watanabe Pro Nakiri 180mm
> 
> Got it based on recommendations here. First time with a nakiri; will put to the test this weekend.
> View attachment 183548
> View attachment 183549
> View attachment 183550



Don't beat yourself up too bad when you love it and start regretting previous purchases before this one. That's what bst is for!


----------



## parbaked

Myojin Riki Seisakusho...


----------



## labor of love

parbaked said:


> Myojin Riki Seisakusho...
> View attachment 183556
> View attachment 183555
> View attachment 183557


Is this a wenge handle? Would like to hear what you think…pretty sure I’ll hold out for a teak handle Myojin from K&S…but I’m still curious about the wenge


----------



## DF18

Struggled to get halfway decent pics of this one… even ventured outside! Anyhow, it’s a cleaver. From Isasmedjan. I’ve been trying to get one from him for a year now and I got lucky enough that Peter from @moderncooking helped me out!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

tomborgstrom said:


> Watanabe Pro Nakiri 180mm
> 
> Got it based on recommendations here. First time with a nakiri; will put to the test this weekend.
> View attachment 183548
> View attachment 183549
> View attachment 183550



Feels good already though don't it?


----------



## cooktocut

DF18 said:


> Struggled to get halfway decent pics of this one… even ventured outside! Anyhow, it’s a cleaver. From Isasmedjan. I’ve been trying to get one from him for a year now and I got lucky enough that Peter from @moderncooking helped me out!



That’s actually the little brother to my cleaver


----------



## DF18

cooktocut said:


> That’s actually the little brother to my cleaver


Did you get the one with the birchbark handle? That one was gorgeous


----------



## cooktocut

DF18 said:


> Did you get the one with the birchbark handle? That one was gorgeous


Yes sir, was a custom order. I asked for a honyaki in yanick's steel of choice, with tasteful forge marks and a birch bark handle/saya. Apparently it gave him quite some trouble, since yours was the first version and it had a delam that caused him to make it a little smaller than my requested specs. So he made another and sent them both! Glad to see the other one went to someone on here.


----------



## DF18

cooktocut said:


> Yes sir, was a custom order. I asked for a honyaki in yanick's steel of choice, with tasteful forge marks and a birch bark handle/saya. Apparently it gave him quite some trouble, since yours was the first version and it had a delam that caused him to make it a little smaller than my requested specs. So he made another and sent them both! Glad to see the other one went to someone on here.


Crazy! I’m glad we both ended up with one!


----------



## Jbeercow

Saw that @crockerculinary had some Kamons available a few weeks ago and lucked into this. Definitely unique (relative to other knives) with a strong presence in hand. Surprisingly ergonomic, insane tip and sharpest OOTB edge I've experienced. Gabriel was also super friendly and has a number of extremely nice blades in his shop.


----------



## bradmacmt

Toyama stainless clad Blue #2 Gyuto - 244mm / 56mm / 216g. I absolutely love this knife after just a day with it. A perfect companion to the Toyama 180 Nakiri I already have.


----------



## daddy yo yo

tomborgstrom said:


> Watanabe Pro Nakiri 180mm
> 
> Got it based on recommendations here. First time with a nakiri; will put to the test this weekend.
> View attachment 183548
> View attachment 183549
> View attachment 183550


This is such a good knife, have one myself and LOVE it!!


----------



## captaincaed

Who's the Swedish chef? I'm the Swedish chef.

Now the Dalman won't stuck in the drawer, alone with an Austrian.


----------



## parbaked

labor of love said:


> Is this a wenge handle? Would like to hear what you think…


The wenge is ok. It feels stabilized but has some texture for grip. James’s teak is probably nicer…


----------



## superworrier

The teak is meh overall but it has better balance. I don’t like the wenge either


----------



## daniel_il

Last couple of months buying : shig 180 , kato 240, yohei 240, watanabe 270 suji


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

daniel_il said:


> Last couple of months buying : shig 180 , kato 240, yohei 240, watanabe 270 sujiView attachment 183721
> View attachment 183722


180 KU shig, very nice


----------



## tostadas

labor of love said:


> Is this a wenge handle? Would like to hear what you think…pretty sure I’ll hold out for a teak handle Myojin from K&S…but I’m still curious about the wenge


I have this sort of wenge handle on one of my myojins and also another knife as well. I hate it. Feels cheap like scrap wood with some kind of plastic coating painted on it. I made a post about it previously and some things I did to improve it





Thoughts on Generic Wenge Handles


I picked up a knife a little while back with one of those basic wenge/horn handles, similar to the recent batch of Myojin's at Homebutcher. It felt cheap and absolutely horrible. The finish on the facets looked and felt like plastic, similar to something that came straight off of a CNC...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Not to knock on wenge in general though. On my most recent custom i got a wenge handle on it that has nice grain texture and feel. Just the more generic wenge that you see on many knives these days that I feel is low quality


----------



## mozg31337

So, this beautiful knife has arrived, thanks to JNS. It's the Toyama 180 Nakiri Kasumi. Maksim, thanks for sorting me with one of my dream knives before Toyama retires and the prices skyrocket.

It's pretty well finished all around and the handle and tang are sealed with some sort of wax, which I've not seen on my Watanabe blades.

Can't wait to put it through some veggies over the next few days.


----------



## mozg31337

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> 180 KU shig, very nice


I am waiting for 180 Shig KU Santoku to arrive over the next few days. It is currently sitting somewhere in Italy in a UPS hub.


----------



## bradmacmt

mozg31337 said:


> So, this beautiful knife has arrived, thanks to JNS. It's the Toyama 180 Nakiri Kasumi. Maksim, thanks for sorting me with one of my dream knives before Toyama retires and the prices skyrocket.
> 
> It's pretty well finished all around and the handle and tang are sealed with some sort of wax, which I've not seen on my Watanabe blades.
> 
> Can't wait to put it through some veggies over the next few days.


I got my JNS Toyama 180mm Nakiri a month ago. To say I'm happy with it is an understatement to "happy." I'm a whole-food, plant-based (vegan)... if I had to have but one knife (perish the thought) it would likely be the Toyama Nakiri. It just plows through produce effortlessly, and provides a great 60mm height to scoop up produce. Obviously so much of this knife journey is an evolution to find out what works for you. One thing I know is I'm not a lightweight/laser fan... I prefer the heft of a middleweight+ and Toyama really hits that sweet-spot for me.


----------



## labor of love

tostadas said:


> I have this sort of wenge handle on one of my myojins and also another knife as well. I hate it. Feels cheap like scrap wood with some kind of plastic coating painted on it. I made a post about it previously and some things I did to improve it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on Generic Wenge Handles
> 
> 
> I picked up a knife a little while back with one of those basic wenge/horn handles, similar to the recent batch of Myojin's at Homebutcher. It felt cheap and absolutely horrible. The finish on the facets looked and felt like plastic, similar to something that came straight off of a CNC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to knock on wenge in general though. On my most recent custom i got a wenge handle on it that has nice grain texture and feel. Just the more generic wenge that you see on many knives these days that I feel is low quality


Thanks! I’m a man of simple tastes with regards to handles (cherry walnut ho etc) but the wrong handle is an instant deal breaker for me and is grounds for catch an release (like my takada rosewood gyuto)


----------



## daniel_il

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> 180 KU shig, very nice


hoping it would be small useful blade, its quite hefty for its size, about 195gsm. also appears to move through food quite well.


----------



## IsoJ

Nice and hefty 270 Kochi Ku damascus with Gesshin parer.


----------



## Brian Weekley

In 2020 I followed a pass around of a Gyuto by Milan Gravier with great interest. In my life I’ve always valued the opinion of others, but have felt the need to “find out for myself”. When an opportunity arose to acquire an attractive Gyuto by Milan I jumped on it. You don’t often see examples of his work on BST. An additional attraction of this knife was wood work by Sean Porter … handle and saya with a unique carved turquoise skull for a saya pin … attached to the saya to prevent loss … even better. 

The specs of the knife checked pretty well all my boxes …

Blade length … 264mm
Edge length … 250mm
Depth at heel … 52mm
Thickness measured at spine … 4.0mm at heel, mid blade 2.4mm, 1” from tip 1.3mm
Weight … 206gms

Steel … iron clad 135cr3
Wood … zircote

A few pics …


















As can be seen, the quality of the woodwork from Sean Porter was superb and featured a very comfortable “D” shaped handle. Many of the comments in the pass around revolved around cutting ability. Within the limits of time I tried a variety of cutting examples. 















I was making Bulgogi for my “welcome to the family” meal … sort of a France meets Korea fusion. One example of my test cut was the flank steak which the knife passed with flying colours. Normally I would pop the flank steak in the freezer for a half hour to make this task easier for the blade. Not so in this case, and Milan’s blade cut the thin slices cleanly without dragging. Other comments in the pass around dealt with the carrot task. I found Milan’s blade more than satisfactory in the chop and julienne. Little stiction without the need for a quick “top finger flip” to get the carrot piece to release. On other tasks I found the knife well balanced and nimble in a pinch grip. The potato test for the Naughty Schoolboy great potato slap down will have to await another day. 

Oh yes … the welcome meal … Bulgogi, carrots, fried rice and kimchi. No pic due to the 10 pic limit on posts, but it was delicious.

Welcome to your forever home. Mr. Milan!


----------



## mozg31337

bradmacmt said:


> I got my JNS Toyama 180mm Nakiri a month ago. To say I'm happy with it is an understatement to "happy." I'm a whole-food, plant-based (vegan)... if I had to have but one knife (perish the thought) it would likely be the Toyama Nakiri. It just plows through produce effortlessly, and provides a great 60mm height to scoop up produce. Obviously so much of this knife journey is an evolution to find out what works for you. One thing I know is I'm not a lightweight/laser fan... I prefer the heft of a middleweight+ and Toyama really hits that sweet-spot for me.


Wonderful! I do have the 165 Watanabe Nakiri with KU finish, which I absolutely love. It was an eye opener for me. I was more of a gyuto guy before. Now I am experimenting with other shapes too.

Just wondering what are your thoughts on the handle? I found it had a rougher finish that I would like. I will probably sand it with 600 grit or something around that number . Also planning to season it with oil or wax combo to protect it.


----------



## moderncooking

DF18 said:


> Struggled to get halfway decent pics of this one… even ventured outside! Anyhow, it’s a cleaver. From Isasmedjan. I’ve been trying to get one from him for a year now and I got lucky enough that Peter from @moderncooking helped me out!



I really wanted to keep that one. My time will come one day though. Enjoy! Its a beauty!


----------



## bradmacmt

mozg31337 said:


> Wonderful! I do have the 165 Watanabe Nakiri with KU finish, which I absolutely love. It was an eye opener for me. I was more of a gyuto guy before. Now I am experimenting with other shapes too.
> 
> Just wondering what are your thoughts on the handle? I found it had a rougher finish that I would like. I will probably sand it with 600 grit or something around that number . Also planning to season it with oil or wax combo to protect it.


Hi Moz, I always condition wood handles before I use them. My two Toyama's are no exception, and it does take a bit of the "gription" (good old boy nascar term) off the handle. However, I prefer magnolia because it does have some grip. Seems like a practical attribute thing when elbow deep in wet produce. 

Aside, I make my own wood conditioner. 8oz's of mineral oil brought to heat in a pan with 2oz's beeswax added in. Stir together over heat, remove and allow to cool in a jar. Absolutely the finest handle paste!


----------



## mozg31337

bradmacmt said:


> Hi Moz, I always condition wood handles before I use them. My two Toyama's are no exception, and it does take a bit of the "gription" (good old boy nascar term) off the handle. However, I prefer magnolia because it does have some grip. Seems like a practical attribute thing when elbow deep in wet produce.
> 
> Aside, I make my own wood conditioner. 8oz's of mineral oil brought to heat in a pan with 2oz's beeswax added in. Stir together over heat, remove and allow to cool in a jar. Absolutely the finest handle paste!
> 
> View attachment 184101


Thanks buddy. Happy to see that others are also making their own balm/wax rather than buying expensive inferior products. I also make my own solution with oil and beeswax, but I also add some antibacterial oil extracts like lemon, lime, clover. Not only does it add a light sent to the balm, but it should help to protect the handle from housing nasty bacteria.

What I previously meant was that my Toyama handle came roughly sanded. Perhaps it's just me, but it felt like it was under sanded. Not too worry, I spent a few mins with 400 grit sandpaper and it was just perfect for my liking.


----------



## Whit3Nitro

HADO Junpaku 240. 
Fredrik Spare MCX

The HADO, just wow. The grind on this is something else. Really pleased with it


----------



## k7598

JJT Gyuto


----------



## picturepoet

k7598 said:


> JJT Gyuto


 nice one!

was that the recently available 21*55 /4mm blade in Gidgee?

Could you please tell me the weight and balance point? thx


----------



## moderncooking

Picked up this lovely little number for the shop, but decided to hang onto it. Forged by Simon Maillet, I think he is one to watch  

*Blade materials: Soft iron clad (0.03% C) with 135Cr3 core

Bevel: double, flat, 

50/50 with kurouchi 

Finish: Kasumi polish

Hardness: 63-64 HRC

Handle materials: Bog Oak (5500 years) with G10 spacer

Saya material: Black walnut with pin

Tip to heel length: 210mm

Blade height at heel: 55mm

Spine thickness at handle: 4.2mm

Spine thickness mid-blade: 2.2mm

Spine thickness 1cm from tip: 0.9mm

Balance point: 5mm from the heel blade heavy

Overall length: 370mm

Weight: 180g*


----------



## moderncooking

Whit3Nitro said:


> HADO Junpaku 240.
> Fredrik Spare MCX
> 
> The HADO, just wow. The grind on this is something else. Really pleased with it



I was blown away also, very tight grind on those HADO knives.


----------



## PeterL

My first Kamon. Still collecting my thoughts on it. First off Ben's packaging is first rate, so secure and well thought out. Secondly, never thought a 260 would feel this comfortable in hand. Making me rethink the sizes of all my other knives. Considering my biggest knives before now were 240s this was a big jump for me. Partially took the gamble just have chance at trying a Kamon if I'm honest. The gamble really payed off. I'm so ridiculously impressed with everything so far. Somehow manages to make a 260 feel like the "correct" or "natural" size in my hand at least balance wise. Unfortunately got to wait until this evening to use it but I'm sure I'll enjoy it. 

The handle is beautiful as well. The pictures definitely did not do the wood justice. There is a beautiful grain to it and it has a wonderful feel in hand. The elk antler is awesome as well, and feels way smoother than it looks and is full of detail and character up close.

Monosteel 1.2519 plain forged kurouchi Kamon gyuto. Handle is Ben's take on a Wa handle. It's made of garden rose wood (locally sourced from family) in a rokkaku hanmaru shape with an elk antler crown and a pinned end cap.

Length heel to tip: 260mm
Height at heel: 58mm
Weight: 235g


----------



## M1k3

Tosa Blue Core Nakiri (from Ikkyu).
First impression: The handle is horrible, but, not as bad as the one on @BillHanna's Fugen Tall Nakiri.

#HipToBeSquare


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 said:


> Tosa Blue Core Nakiri (from Ikkyu).
> First impression: The handle is horrible, but, not as bad as the one on @BillHanna's Fugen Tall Nakiri.
> 
> #HipToBeSquare
> 
> 
> View attachment 184240
> View attachment 184241


Oh and a free gift!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> Oh and a free gift!View attachment 184242
> View attachment 184243



Mt. Fuji honyaki. Sweet.


----------



## Delat

PeterL said:


> View attachment 184223
> 
> 
> My first Kamon. Still collecting my thoughts on it. First off Ben's packaging is first rate, so secure and well thought out. Secondly, never thought a 260 would feel this comfortable in hand. Making me rethink the sizes of all my other knives. Considering my biggest knives before now were 240s this was a big jump for me. Partially took the gamble just have chance at trying a Kamon if I'm honest. The gamble really payed off. I'm so ridiculously impressed with everything so far. Somehow manages to make a 260 feel like the "correct" or "natural" size in my hand at least balance wise. Unfortunately got to wait until this evening to use it but I'm sure I'll enjoy it.
> 
> The handle is beautiful as well. The pictures definitely did not do the wood justice. There is a beautiful grain to it and it has a wonderful feel in hand. The elk antler is awesome as well, and feels way smoother than it looks and is full of detail and character up close.
> 
> Monosteel 1.2519 plain forged kurouchi Kamon gyuto. Handle is Ben's take on a Wa handle. It's made of garden rose wood (locally sourced from family) in a rokkaku hanmaru shape with an elk antler crown and a pinned end cap.
> 
> Length heel to tip: 260mm
> Height at heel: 58mm
> Weight: 235g
> 
> View attachment 184201
> View attachment 184202
> View attachment 184232
> View attachment 184204
> View attachment 184205
> View attachment 184207
> View attachment 184208
> View attachment 184209
> View attachment 184210



Nice score! Was that the one he offered through his newsletter? You must’ve hit the timing just right to land at the top of his inbox


----------



## PeterL

Delat said:


> Nice score! Was that the one he offered through his newsletter? You must’ve hit the timing just right to land at the top of his inbox



Yeah it is. Got very lucky to be honest that I was watching TV on my laptop when the email came through. Wasn't fast enough with the last one he released through the newsletter so jumped pretty quickly when I saw it pop up this time.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Technically a trade with Mocdaddy rather than a buy but still thought I would share. Milan Gravier 246mm forged S-grind in C130. I did a quick polish and sharpening. This took one of the best edges I have ever put on a knife. Very authoritative and fun to use.


----------



## sansho

PeterL said:


> Yeah it is. Got very lucky to be honest that I was watching TV on my laptop when the email came through. Wasn't fast enough with the last one he released through the newsletter so jumped pretty quickly when I saw it pop up this time.



nice snag. you beat me to it.

it took me 33 min to reply. not fast enough.


----------



## WellLikedTurtle

FIrst high-end knife from a western maker, the floodgates are open now!
Shihan stainless clad 52100 245x56


----------



## tostadas

One final cleaver to complete the haul.

An amazing custom from @Andrei. 210x90mm, 303g, full convex grind, sporting a birch burl and African blackwood handle.


----------



## tag98

Sadly im out of town but i just got the delivery notification for my new 240 tf from sugi cutlery @JoBone !

Only his photos so far as im out of town but i can’t wait to get home and try it out!
Also to anyone looking to have a custom handle made i can’t say enough good things about my experience, he worked with me start to finish from basic idea to picking a blank and picking orientation of the handle on the knife!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Sujihiki 210 mm #378, for me a big petty.


----------



## Bobo530

DT San Mai
Sucky photos don’t do this justice. This thing just slayed everything.


----------



## Choppin

Bobo530 said:


> DT San Mai
> Sucky photos don’t do this justice. This thing just slayed everything.


beautiful. 240?


----------



## Bobo530

230x51. XHP San mai wedge handle 
It was the recent one on instagram for better pics


----------



## Choppin

Great specs!


----------



## DF18

tostadas said:


> One final cleaver to complete the haul.
> 
> An amazing custom from @Andrei. 210x90mm, 303g, full convex grind, sporting a birch burl and African blackwood handle.


Looks like this is going to be an insane cutter! I just got my second knife from Andrei and now I think I need a cleaver.


----------



## daddy yo yo

DT knives never disappoint!


----------



## tostadas

DF18 said:


> Looks like this is going to be an insane cutter! I just got my second knife from Andrei and now I think I need a cleaver.


I tested it out yesterday and "effortless" would be an understatement. It's thinner than my Kramer carbon, which was already insanely thin, but the Markin is also convex grind compared to the full flat of the Kramer. Andrei's grind on this cleaver is on a level of lasery that I have never experienced before. But the blade still manages to remain stiff. Truly top notch craftsmanship.


----------



## tostadas

Matsubara B#2 stainless clad 215x60mm, 190g. Finally got one with the specs I was after!


----------



## MowgFace

tostadas said:


> Matsubara B#2 stainless clad 215x60mm, 190g. Finally got one with the specs I was after!
> View attachment 184418


Damn! Tall boy.


----------



## mozg31337

Today my second Shig has arrived. Santoku KU finish 165mm. It will be my last knife this year or at least according to my budget and plans. It's 169g, which is surprising heavy for the knife of that size. Having said this, it feels pretty awesome and I can't wait to start using it. 

Fit and finish is on the top level as expected from Shigefusa. Sharpness was also very impressive, I would say on par with Toyama, Takeda and Watanabe blades that I've previously purchased new. A few strops brought the edge to hanging hair cutting . So far, I am very impressed indeed.


----------



## Bensonhai

Nigara Hamono Anmon SRS-13 Damascus K-Tip Gyuto 240mm


----------



## Se1ryu

Yu Kurosaki Aogami 2 Mirror Finish Yanagiba 300mm ebony with double horn and nickel silver spacer


----------



## Se1ryu

Bensonhai said:


> Nigara Hamono Anmon SRS-13 Damascus K-Tip Gyuto 240mm View attachment 184451


Do you use it already?? How's the food release on Nigara Anmon Damascus?? 
Nigara make a beautiful Damascus


----------



## Bensonhai

Se1ryu said:


> Do you use it already?? How's the food release on Nigara Anmon Damascus??
> Nigara make a beautiful Damascus


Just got it today


----------



## Se1ryu

Bensonhai said:


> Just got it today


Ok. It is a Beautiful knife. Maybe you can share to us one day about the blade cutting performance and food release


----------



## Bensonhai

Konosuke MM Blue#2
Hinoura Tsukasa ATS34 Damascus


----------



## Se1ryu

madmotts said:


> View attachment 181716
> 
> Hatsukokoro Sakimaru b2 330.
> 
> Go big or go home right? I’m not sure how much use it’ll get but KKF convinced me I needed it. The takada 210 paring knife is there for visual reference. A lot of metal and a small board


How is the Hatsukokoro sakimaru feel?? I'm eying on that because the knife have a great fit and finish. Nice blade


----------



## Benuser

Could use a stainless parer. Well aware they have a short life span, small contact area with the board, may be subject to relative abuse, as packages, get more sharpened than any other knife. Wanted to keep the costs low.




Found this one on the site of K-Sabatier. Not made by them, but by a very small maker in Thiers. Available as well directly from the maker, Goyon-Chazeau, with the choice of different woods for the handle. To my surprise F&F was very nice. Handle is very comfortable. Not less surprising: used steel Sandvik's, 14C28N — say, AEB-L on steroids. I suppose they let K-Sabatier do at least the heat treatment, as they use the steel for their 200-series. Paid €31 including European VAT, excluding shipping.

P.S. Forgot to mention the thickening at the heel that works as a fingerguard. I don't care much, but for a lot of members it's likely to be a deal breaker.


----------



## nexus1935

Bensonhai said:


> Konosuke MM
> Hinoura Tsukasa ATS34 Damascus View attachment 184622
> View attachment 184623


@Bensonhai - Is that MM in blue or ginsan?


----------



## Bensonhai

nexus1935 said:


> @Bensonhai - Is that MM in blue or ginsan?


Blue #2


----------



## Jovidah

Benuser said:


> Could use a stainless parer. Well aware they have a short life span, small contact area with the board, may be subject to relative abuse, as packages, get more sharpened than any other knife. Wanted to keep the costs low.
> View attachment 184650
> 
> Found this one on the site of K-Sabatier. Not made by them, but by a very small maker in Thiers. Available as well directly from the maker, Goyon-Chazeau, with the choice of different woods for the handle. To my surprise F&F was very nice. Handle is very comfortable. Not less surprising: used steel Sandvik's, 14C28N — say, AEB-L on steroids. I suppose they let K-Sabatier do at least the heat treatment, as they use the steel for their 200-series. Paid €31 including European VAT, excluding shipping.


How's the grind / cutting performance? I've been eyeing the version with the 2-tone handle for a while, but I never got around to actually buying it.


----------



## Benuser

Jovidah said:


> How's the grind / cutting performance? I've been eyeing the version with the 2-tone handle for a while, but I never got around to actually buying it.


Grinding is very slightly convex on the right face, almost the same on the left one, edge well-centered. Certainly no Solinger Dünnschliff!
About 0.5mm @5mm, 1mm @10mm, that's OK. Right behind the edge though much too thick, and with a very conservative factory edge. Thanks to the moderate distal taper there's a fine performing tip, without the abrupt thickening you get with the Herders and a lot of others. Have started by removing the shoulders and reducing the angle at the very edge, to get convex bevels on both sides, and perhaps moving the edge a bit to the left, as I'm used to. The steel has been kept at 57-58Rc according to the maker: I can't tell whether it is true, it is certainly not softer, but anyway: this is not made with knifenerds in mind, but rather the average French home user with a steel rod — and probably no Dickoron Micro.
I don't care. Over time I will get it thinner, but so far it works fine.
Sharpening is easy as you may expect: fine grained, but not the buttery feeling you sometimes encounter with poor AEB-L. In the cutting as well there's the refined bite I know from the Sab 200 series. Have only touched up once on Belgian Blue which works very easily. No reason to expect a spectacular edge retention, though. It won't be much different from Herder's carbons of a similar hardness except for the influence of acids.
P.S. In my initial answer two posts on different subjects got mixed up. Sorry for that.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Circa 2016 Konosuke white #1 330mm yanagiba. Y Tanaka forged and Naohito sharpened. Absolutely immaculate. Came to me unused and I have already put her through some work with excellent results


----------



## tag98

Went to the knifewear pop up in toronto today, after my thread about small gyutos i go the 150 and saw the suji and couldnt help myself, threw the 240 sugi in for a full pictures of my newest tf aquisitions


----------



## DF18

Markin 225 regular gyuto? Nope, mega thicc gyuto! 
Bonus patina on the 245 Bazes and 240 Troopah


----------



## Geigs

DF18 said:


> Markin 225 regular gyuto? Nope, mega thicc gyuto!
> Bonus patina on the 245 Bazes and 240 Troopah



man that Markin is THICCCCC, what steel is that?


----------



## DF18

Geigs said:


> man that Markin is THICCCCC, what steel is that?


It’s the Russian 52100 equivalent. It’s a series of numbers and letters that escape me right now lol. Possibly WX15


----------



## Brian Weekley

The work of Tobi Buckholt at Metal Monkey knives has been on my horizon for quite a long time. When the opportunity to pick up this “Green Gyuto”, I decided to add one of his knives to my collection. I had long admired Tobi’s Damascus work but there is nothing like seeing it in hand. The overall effect is among the best that I’ve seen with the knife having a (wrought iron?) cladding over a 52100 steel core. The handle is unique and beautifully made (unknown material). 

The knife offers specs as follows …

Blade length … 237mm
Edge length … 227mm
Depth at heel … 53mm
Thickness measured at spine … 4.13mm at heel, 2.8mm mid blade, 1” from tip … 0.8mm
Weight … 186gms

A few pics …























Where the knife really shines is in hand. It’s light and maneuverable with a fine tip custom made for horizontal onion slices. For it’s”welcome to the family” meal I whipped up one of my fathers favourite dishes in the form of his variation of corned beef hash. Nothing but “Hereford Brand corned beef would do for my dad and my moms secret ingredients were tons of dill weed (at least it was a weed in our garden) …. And the piece de la resistance … served up with a big dollop of Colmans prepared hot mustard. I must admit that for as well as the MM knife cut, it offered lots of stiction slicing potatoes … no Naughty Schoolboy winner here.

Here’s a couple of pics of the hash prep … no pics of the final dish. As a “hash” it definitely tastes better than it looks. 












A great new addition to my kitchen and a wonderful trip down memory lane.


----------



## D J

That's a beauty alright


----------



## btbyrd

Some gorgeous stuff in this thread recently. 

I recently picked up a k-tip Sukenari HAP40 here on the forums and just got a killer wenge saya from K&S to complete the package. The whole package from the ebony/horn handle to the dark, textured black and brown wenge... with that tip and those two white accent marks on the saya. It's murdered out and I love it.






Looks fantastic alongside my other K&S sukenari.


----------



## Huntdad

3 new Wats arrived today. Time to make some handles...


----------



## Jarrod12345

Hado 240mm gyuto
Blacksmith: Yoshikazu Tanaka
Steel: shirogami 2 (soft iron clad)
Length: 240mm

Just got it today! Absolutely love it! The grind is insane. Huge fan.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Shigefusa kitaeji 210mm, just got it delivered a moment ago.


----------



## Knivperson

240x51 Raquin


----------



## Knivperson

Jnat polish


----------



## iandustries

Knives from Takada, custom handles from kaiso, wood courtesy of @Chang

240 reika (stock rosewood)
240 suiboku w1 (kaiso 2 tone wood)
240 suiboku ginsan (stock ho)
210 suiboku w2 (kaiso 2 tone wood)


----------



## Choppin

Huntdad said:


> 3 new Wats arrived today. Time to make some handles...



Wow! Direct from Shinichi? SS clad?


----------



## mikaloyd

II ordered two knives last night but they are nothing cool like you guys have. But as the newest newb here I guess I can get laughed at.
I ordered a Gereber EAB because my last tiny knife got changed from dangerously unsafe lockback into a fixed blade letter opener ands because I discovered ceramic utility knife blades and need ed a utility knife to try them.
The second knife is a Cold Steel Canadian belt knife. I took one look at it and it seemed like a guy could, without to much work, modify it into an almost perfect trout and bird knife. Or modify it into a complete but inexpensive functional disast4er. Either way its the journey that makes it good not the knives we ruin along the way


----------



## Chang

iandustries said:


> Knives from Takada, custom handles from kaiso, wood courtesy of @Chang
> 
> 240 reika (stock rosewood)
> 240 suiboku w1 (kaiso 2 tone wood)
> 240 suiboku ginsan (stock ho)
> 210 suiboku w2 (kaiso 2 tone wood)


Always love seeing my WOOD gettin put to good use


----------



## Choppin

Couple of additions to the Toyanabe family


----------



## JayS20

Was in talks with Mattias Lundbergs for some time. Also did a small PA with him. Gave some feedback and we talked about the knife. He keeps getting better and is easy to work with. Followed my instructions regarding handle completely.
Lundbergs 260x57
TWR, nickel and wrought
handle: blue dyed yellow cedarburl and fake ivory
235g


----------



## Homechef

Yanick - 242mm - 57mm - 204g

Took these down with ease. Awesome knife all around.





More pics of the knife on his IG:


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

BNIB Shigefusa KU Nakiri 180mm
BNIB Shigefusa KU Nakiri 210mm

I need to sell one to make rent next month, but for now I enjoy the view.


----------



## Husky_ky

Ittetsu Tall Nakiri in Shirogami 1 with mono Walnut handle.
Fairly rustic finish with the soft iron Kuroichi and sharp edges on the spine and choil - will see how it feels before deciding on whether to sand it down.

The balance is fairly forward, with a typical pinch grip I can still feel the tip falling forward, which combined with the 180gm should make quick work of vegetables!

Interestingly the shop also included 3 free band-aids in the package, a nice reminder to be careful around sharp instruments!


----------



## BGY_888

MASASHI KOBO DEBA 180MM


----------



## jedy617

Got a cool one today. This was from a good friend. A 1/3 santoku made by swordsmith Yasha Yukawa and Takayuki Shibata in Tamahagane clad in iron. Awesome amboyna handle from @JoBone


----------



## Bico Doce

Bazes 265 x 60
282 grams 
Vtoku2/wrought+15n20+1084 dammy


----------



## Brian Weekley

I’ve been waiting for some time for an opportunity to pick up a Devin Thomas Damascus Gyuto. No luck … then an opportunity came to pick up a DT stainless clad Gyuto with a core made from the newest steel on the block … MagnaCut. A development of knife steel nerd, Dr. Larrin Thomas, MagnaCut has generated quite a bit of interest in the kitchen knife community. Of course, Devin Thomas needs no introduction, and is one of the preeminent knife makers today. 

I pushed the “buy it now” button and waited patiently for my new treasure to arrive. The day came and to my absolute horror, and through no fault of the seller, my DT arrived seriously tipped. The knife was well packed and showed no signs of abuse but here it was …






Needless to say, there was a few days of angst. Not the least of which was the thought of the costs associated with the trans border costs of shipping a knife back across the border from Canada to the maker in the USA for repair. Shipping, insurance and taxes would cost the better part of $200. Add to that the fees that the maker would add assuming he were prepared to take on the repair and I was looking at a serious additional chunk of change in addition to the purchase price of the knife. I’ve been fussing with knives for quite a few years and have taken on similar repairs many time in the past albeit on lesser knives. After a few days of grinding my teeth, and after about a dozen sessions over several days, I’m happy with the resulting repair. 

Here are a few pics of the repaired knife that I was ready to welcome to the family. 















The specs on my new knife are as follows …

Blade length … 268mm
Edge length … 254mm
Depth at heel … 53mm
Thickness measured at spine … heel … 3.65mm, mid blade … 2.73mm. 1” from tip … 0.7mm
Weight … 246 gms

Over the course of the last week I’ve managed to put the knife to quite a bit of use. It’s no surprise that it’s a great pleasure in hand. Beautifully made and balanced in a manner that one would expect from DT. The handle is a special stand out. the blade is beautifully finished. A piece of art. I wrapped up my welcome to the knife by making a final stew before the arrival of summer. Lots of choppy choppy. A few pics …












Despite the tribulations and disappointments associated with the arrival of a damaged expensive knife … I guess alls well that ends well. I certainly won’t be forgetting the arrival of my MagnaCut DT any time soon.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 185961
> 
> 
> I’ve been waiting for some time for an opportunity to pick up a Devin Thomas Damascus Gyuto. No luck … then an opportunity came to pick up a DT stainless clad Gyuto with a core made from the newest steel on the block … MagnaCut. A development of knife steel nerd, Dr. Larrin Thomas, MagnaCut has generated quite a bit of interest in the kitchen knife community. Of course, Devin Thomas needs no introduction, and is one of the preeminent knife makers today.
> 
> I pushed the “buy it now” button and waited patiently for my new treasure to arrive. The day came and to my absolute horror, and through no fault of the seller, my DT arrived seriously tipped. The knife was well packed and showed no signs of abuse but here it was …
> 
> View attachment 185958
> 
> 
> Needless to say, there was a few days of angst. Not the least of which was the thought of the costs associated with the trans border costs of shipping a knife back across the border from Canada to the maker in the USA for repair. Shipping, insurance and taxes would cost the better part of $200. Add to that the fees that the maker would add assuming he were prepared to take on the repair and I was looking at a serious additional chunk of change in addition to the purchase price of the knife. I’ve been fussing with knives for quite a few years and have taken on similar repairs many time in the past albeit on lesser knives. After a few days of grinding my teeth, and after about a dozen sessions over several days, I’m happy with the resulting repair.
> 
> Here are a few pics of the repaired knife that I was ready to welcome to the family.
> 
> View attachment 185960
> View attachment 185962
> View attachment 185963
> View attachment 185964
> 
> 
> The specs on my new knife are as follows …
> 
> Blade length … 268mm
> Edge length … 254mm
> Depth at heel … 53mm
> Thickness measured at spine … heel … 3.65mm, mid blade … 2.73mm. 1” from tip … 0.7mm
> Weight … 246 gms
> 
> Over the course of the last week I’ve managed to put the knife to quite a bit of use. It’s no surprise that it’s a great pleasure in hand. Beautifully made and balanced in a manner that one would expect from DT. The handle is a special stand out. the blade is beautifully finished. A piece of art. I wrapped up my welcome to the knife by making a final stew before the arrival of summer. Lots of choppy choppy. A few pics …
> 
> View attachment 185965
> View attachment 185966
> View attachment 185967
> 
> 
> Despite the tribulations and disappointments associated with the arrival of a damaged expensive knife … I guess alls well that ends well. I certainly won’t be forgetting the arrival of my MagnaCut DT any time soon.



Awesome! Good for you for diving into something I'm not sure I would have. Turned out great.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 185961
> 
> 
> I’ve been waiting for some time for an opportunity to pick up a Devin Thomas Damascus Gyuto. No luck … then an opportunity came to pick up a DT stainless clad Gyuto with a core made from the newest steel on the block … MagnaCut. A development of knife steel nerd, Dr. Larrin Thomas, MagnaCut has generated quite a bit of interest in the kitchen knife community. Of course, Devin Thomas needs no introduction, and is one of the preeminent knife makers today.
> 
> I pushed the “buy it now” button and waited patiently for my new treasure to arrive. The day came and to my absolute horror, and through no fault of the seller, my DT arrived seriously tipped. The knife was well packed and showed no signs of abuse but here it was …
> 
> View attachment 185958
> 
> 
> Needless to say, there was a few days of angst. Not the least of which was the thought of the costs associated with the trans border costs of shipping a knife back across the border from Canada to the maker in the USA for repair. Shipping, insurance and taxes would cost the better part of $200. Add to that the fees that the maker would add assuming he were prepared to take on the repair and I was looking at a serious additional chunk of change in addition to the purchase price of the knife. I’ve been fussing with knives for quite a few years and have taken on similar repairs many time in the past albeit on lesser knives. After a few days of grinding my teeth, and after about a dozen sessions over several days, I’m happy with the resulting repair.
> 
> Here are a few pics of the repaired knife that I was ready to welcome to the family.
> 
> View attachment 185960
> View attachment 185962
> View attachment 185963
> View attachment 185964
> 
> 
> The specs on my new knife are as follows …
> 
> Blade length … 268mm
> Edge length … 254mm
> Depth at heel … 53mm
> Thickness measured at spine … heel … 3.65mm, mid blade … 2.73mm. 1” from tip … 0.7mm
> Weight … 246 gms
> 
> Over the course of the last week I’ve managed to put the knife to quite a bit of use. It’s no surprise that it’s a great pleasure in hand. Beautifully made and balanced in a manner that one would expect from DT. The handle is a special stand out. the blade is beautifully finished. A piece of art. I wrapped up my welcome to the knife by making a final stew before the arrival of summer. Lots of choppy choppy. A few pics …
> 
> View attachment 185965
> View attachment 185966
> View attachment 185967
> 
> 
> Despite the tribulations and disappointments associated with the arrival of a damaged expensive knife … I guess alls well that ends well. I certainly won’t be forgetting the arrival of my MagnaCut DT any time soon.


Glad you got the knife fixed.
Is a beautiful blade and hopefully one day I'll get to try some work from Mr Thomas


----------



## mauichef

Old 240mm Blue #1 Konosuke Kiritsuke forged by Tanaka and sharpened and polished by Tosa. This is a rare beast indeed.
Found it in sad shape but it has been bought back to life by the amazing Ivan Fonseca.
The 2 year wait was totally worth it!
Cant wait to get it here.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Se1ryu

mauichef said:


> Old 240mm Blue #1 Konosuke Kiritsuke forged by Tanaka and sharpened and polished by Tosa. This is a rare beast indeed.
> Found it in sad shape but it has been bought back to life by the amazing Ivan Fonseca.
> The 2 year wait was totally worth it!
> Cant wait to get it here.
> View attachment 186159


Woow... looking good

Edit: is that the result from Ivan Fonseca tosho art ?


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Well worth the wait & the chopsticks are just 'stupid' ... love me some Ironwood ... saya & pin included


----------



## Heckel7302

Jiro #388 240 Gyuto


----------



## chefwp

Greenbriel said:


> My 240 arrived (on sale from Sugi Cutlery, not direct), and this does NOT make me feel better because mine is also a wedging machine. How do you plan on addressing? Not sure how to thin it without destroying the unique grind!


Giving into my impatience I decided to try to thin it myself. I went from Shapton glass 220 to 230 to thin, then touched up the edge with a Shapton 1000 and finally a leather strop with compound. The bad news is it still wedges. The good news is that progress was good, it is a lot better than it used to be, in fact it only seems to wedge now in the last couple centimeters towards the heel. I've had enough for today, I'll work on it more later. I'll probably even eventually deal with all the scratches I added today, mañana.


----------



## SWF

Arrived today after 3 months of waiting. Just couldn't resist and due to the fact that he's about to retire soon more or less a must for a Santoku/Bunka fan: Toyama Damast Santoku 180mm. Interesting wide blade, quite heady, kind of Bunka/Nakiri feeling.


----------



## Se1ryu

Yoshikane SKD 240mm Gyuto (Hatsukokoro) arrived yesterday. Thanks to KKF members for suggesting me this knife


----------



## Choppin

SWF said:


> Arrived today after 3 months of waiting. Just couldn't resist and due to the fact that he's about to retire soon more or less a must for a Santoku/Bunka fan: Toyama Damast Santoku 180mm. Interesting wide blade, quite heady, kind of Bunka/Nakiri feeling.
> 
> View attachment 186328
> 
> 
> View attachment 186329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 186330
> 
> 
> View attachment 186331


So cool... Makes me want to get a santoku although I'm not a santoku guy haha.

I imagine Toyama's grind works wonderful in a santoku shape...


----------



## chefwp

chefwp said:


> Giving into my impatience I decided to try to thin it myself. I went from Shapton glass 220 to 230 to thin, then touched up the edge with a Shapton 1000 and finally a leather strop with compound. The bad news is it still wedges. The good news is that progress was good, it is a lot better than it used to be, in fact it only seems to wedge now in the last couple centimeters towards the heel. I've had enough for today, I'll work on it more later. I'll probably even eventually deal with all the scratches I added today, mañana.


Well, TF now stands for 'Thin as F#ck!' no more wedgy wedge. I did manage to remove a lot of the KU finish while sanding it today 2000-7000. That's ok with me though and hopefully won't impact the price too much if I ever dump it (no plans to do that).


----------



## Greenbriel

chefwp said:


> Giving into my impatience I decided to try to thin it myself. I went from Shapton glass 220 to 230 to thin, then touched up the edge with a Shapton 1000 and finally a leather strop with compound. The bad news is it still wedges. The good news is that progress was good, it is a lot better than it used to be, in fact it only seems to wedge now in the last couple centimeters towards the heel. I've had enough for today, I'll work on it more later. I'll probably even eventually deal with all the scratches I added today, mañana.
> View attachment 186298



Giving in to my impatience I am going to put mine, unused apart from one potato and a carrot, on BST. 

I wish you luck my friend!


----------



## blokey

Ryusen is here and I am pretty satisfied with its performence, it's no Kippington but can keep up or outclass most of my other knives. The fit and finish is really good but not as good as the JKI version I handled before, distal taper is very good for a "factory" produced Japanese knife, the tip is almost as good as the Kip, which is a very high bar. No cracking the carrots and the stictions are not bad, the front half is more sticky than the rest. Overall very good knife especially consider the price I paid for it, the only thing I can complain is the height, at 48mm it looks smaller than it actually is, I'd go for the 270mm next time.


----------



## drsmp

@MontezumaBoy who made your gyuto? Cool damy pattern!


----------



## Barmoley

MontezumaBoy said:


> Well worth the wait & the chopsticks are just 'stupid' ... love me some Ironwood ... saya & pin included
> 
> View attachment 186259
> View attachment 186260
> View attachment 186261


This thing looks ridiculous from the work of art stand point of view. The skill this takes looks to be on a different level. Nice profile too.


----------



## blokey

Se1ryu said:


> Yoshikane SKD 240mm Gyuto (Hatsukokoro) arrived yesterday. Thanks to KKF members for suggesting me this knife
> View attachment 186333
> View attachment 186347


Hope you enjoy it, serious killer of a knife.


----------



## SWF

Choppin said:


> So cool... Makes me want to get a santoku although I'm not a santoku guy haha.
> 
> I imagine Toyama's grind works wonderful in a santoku shape...


It's a quite heavy and tall knife, similar to my Mikami Bunka. The weight helps cutting and the "height" improves food release. Just get one as long as Toyama is still working


----------



## Se1ryu

blokey said:


> Hope you enjoy it, serious killer of a knife.


Yes, can't wait to try it. Blade grind is perfect as I expected, thin edge tapered spine, weight is perfect for me for a 240mm gyuto. Just amazing and I can't wait to cut something with it. I've 
packed the knife and stored it in my check bag cuz I'm going to Australia next week and I'm going to bring this knife with me .


----------



## aaoueee

Stuck at home with covid, but the arrival of this beauty from Jonas (Isasmedjan) made my day. ~240x56 wrought iron cladding over 1.2419.05 core steel with a kasumi finish.


----------



## Jovidah

IMO the woodwork is the real star there. Could have slapped a 3 dollar crap blade into that handle & saya and it would still have looked good.


----------



## Delat

Jovidah said:


> IMO the woodwork is the real star there. Could have slapped a 3 dollar crap blade into that handle & saya and it would still have looked good.



Agree, that handle is awesome.


----------



## mauichef

Se1ryu said:


> Woow... looking good
> 
> Edit: is that the result from Ivan Fonseca tosho art ?


Yes it is. He has become one of the best sharpener/polishers around. His work is amazing.


----------



## Naftoor

Been a few weeks since I could pick up my mail, made it a pretty good mail call though =D 

Catcheside honesuki, I’d been wanting a honesuki to see how it compares to my forgecraft 6” boner since I tend to debone a lot of chicken at home. Given how my other catchies patina can’t wait to see this one blaze blue. 

Prendergast gyuto, taller and larger then a lot of his current offerings which is what I’ve been chasing for ages. In his gorgeous classic wrought. Handle feels gorgeous in the hand, not sure how he finishes wood but its incredibly finely done. 

Harber parer. Because for all my carbon pettys, a stainless parer is in my limited viewpoint and humble experience a necessity for the home kitchen. Great for when you might get too busy to wash up immediately and even better for slicing fruit. There was a bit of a wait while he built up a batch, but harner was pretty easy to work with and had some gorgeous pieces of wood to choose from. His prices are honestly kind of astonishingly reasonable as well. Definitely recommend for anyone looking for a stainless parer, but I’ll update if I run into any gripes in use.


----------



## Naftoor

Uhhh missed some.

New to me, old school mazaki. Less of an angry tortilla chip then my newer variant. Still got that mazaki girth though. Interesting seeing how his grinds have changed though, I believe my 2020 dorito mutation has a bit more extreme distal taper. This guy has a nicer profile for sure though!

Not technically a kitchen buy, but too unique to not include. An abomination against Hephaestus. Something too big, too thick, too heavy and too crude to be a sword. Which means it’s perfect for me! Also refcast did a stellar job sharpening it, this thing has a crazy edge on it! May need to see how it does for draw cuts  Now to acquire a kanna and I’ll have no excuses for why I don’t try and fail at wood working more frequently


----------



## deltaplex

Some capital P project Sabs arrived today, I'll start a WIP thread for them.


----------



## hereforthefood

My Isasmedjan custom slot came up earlier this year and today it arrived. I’m floored (again) by Jonas’ work, this being my third knife from him but my first custom. 

I got into knifemaking a couple years ago, so asked for something I couldn’t/wouldn’t make for myself but fits in the collections -> a 310mm sakimaru-style honyaki Sujihiki, mirror polished, with curved reindeer horn and silver handle (inspired after a beast 300mm ashi hamono gyuto handle I saw).

Behold… (including Jonas’ much better pics from his IG)


----------



## jurdon

270 Suiboku B1






and 270 Jiro I picked up yesterday from a fellow forum member


----------



## brimmergj

RDG 240. Awesome work


----------



## Brian Weekley

Grrrrrrrrrr! …. 12 foot drop!

I read somewhere that articles shipped by this courier had to be packed to survive an 8 foot drop. Well … it looks like this package was subjected to a 12 foot drop! For the second shipment in a row a couple of weeks ago, my newest treasure, a Kemadi Bulat Gyuto, arrived tipped! Here is what the opening pic should have been. 






Clearly the damage was not at all the responsibility of the sender. The knife was well packed to survive an eight foot drop … not a 12 foot drop. Normally I welcome a new knife to my family by prepping a celebratory meal … NOT a celebratory repair. For the second time in a week I dragged out my bag of repair tricks and set out to put things right. I kept telling myself … it’s only steel! …. Ignoring the fact that it’s actually a ridiculously expensive kitchen treasure. 

I guess practice does improve one’s skills as after a couple of sessions my Kemadi was as good as new … only a mm or two shorter. A pic of my handiwork …






So here we are … back to my normal new knives post.

I’ve been keeping my eyes out for a Kemadi Bulat knife. Worrying that these Russian made knives were going to get caught up in the current Russian embargo, I took the chance to pick one up from a fellow KKF member. I’m sure glad I did. Specs are …

Blade length … 239mm
Edge. Length …224mm
Depth at heel … 52mm
Thickness measured at spine … 3.42mm at heel, 2.96mm mid blade, 1.86mm 1” from tip
Weight … 230gms
Steel … Bulat core with railroad iron cladding

A few pics …


















For a welcome to the family meal, I had a piece of hanger steak that I was going to turn into a Bulgogi stir fry. Lots of slicy slicy with some choppy choppy for good measure. My last pics …









The seller of this knife said that it was a very difficult decision to let it go. I understand why … it’s great in hand … almost no stiction and devilishly sharp. Well worth the cost and effort I put into it and definitely a permanent member of my knife family.


----------



## ch_br

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 186713
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrr! …. 12 foot drop!



Incredible knife, unfortunate incident!


----------



## capt4inslow

two new knives this week, didn't think i'd be getting two in such short succession but here we are.

i'd been wanting a "laser" type knife in a true 240mm length, but i was also wanting a KS profile knife (i have a modern K Sab in regular rotation) as well without paying for a Masamoto KS with their prices these days.

i'd been trawling the BST here and Classifieds of another forum and ran into the Nihei here which just seemed "fun" in general, and thought i might as well dive in hard into the (to me) higher end for my first foray into a semi-stainless tool steel knife.

and then on a whim while searching for more contextual history for the Masamoto KS, ran into an old BST thread of a user who had sold both the KS and Shibata Kashima. so i went searching for the Kashima and CKTG had literally JUST restocked them this past week, so I jumped on the Kashima.

excited for these two, i've just used the Nihei for some basic dinner prep and some melons (which it excelled at) and can't wait to get working with the Kashima.

I'm used to smaller handles as a small/medium sized glove wearer so i may consider a handle swap on the Nihei in the future....


----------



## Jovidah

Not to dab on the Kashima; as it might be an awesome knife in it's own right, but a large part of what makes the KS great IMO is that it's a monosteel.


----------



## capt4inslow

Jovidah said:


> Not to dab on the Kashima; as it might be an awesome knife in it's own right, but a large part of what makes the KS great IMO is that it's a monosteel.


i may still end up getting a KS, i do like monosteel knives and also i guess "storied" knives


----------



## RockyBasel

I bought this a few months ago, had it delivered to the US - am finally getting my paws on it…


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Looking forward to this arriving. Pics courtesy of BladeGallery.com. Mak Kelsay, J.S. 9.5" 52100 steel, mustard patina.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

drsmp said:


> @MontezumaBoy who made your gyuto? Cool damy pattern!



Sorry for the delay and my sillyness not naming the maker - The Artificery / William Brigham ... he is one of a few that does stainless and the pattern he calls Seraphim ... you can see his work on instagram. He is a great guy to work with ...


----------



## Bico Doce

Xerxes 270 workhorse in vanadis23. His WH is most impressive. 290 grams


----------



## Bico Doce

.


----------



## blokey

ShiHan A2


----------



## mpier

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 186713
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrr! …. 12 foot drop!
> 
> I read somewhere that articles shipped by this courier had to be packed to survive an 8 foot drop. Well … it looks like this package was subjected to a 12 foot drop! For the second shipment in a row a couple of weeks ago, my newest treasure, a Kemadi Bulat Gyuto, arrived tipped! Here is what the opening pic should have been.
> 
> View attachment 186712
> 
> 
> Clearly the damage was not at all the responsibility of the sender. The knife was well packed to survive an eight foot drop … not a 12 foot drop. Normally I welcome a new knife to my family by prepping a celebratory meal … NOT a celebratory repair. For the second time in a week I dragged out my bag of repair tricks and set out to put things right. I kept telling myself … it’s only steel! …. Ignoring the fact that it’s actually a ridiculously expensive kitchen treasure.
> 
> I guess practice does improve one’s skills as after a couple of sessions my Kemadi was as good as new … only a mm or two shorter. A pic of my handiwork …
> 
> View attachment 186714
> 
> 
> So here we are … back to my normal new knives post.
> 
> I’ve been keeping my eyes out for a Kemadi Bulat knife. Worrying that these Russian made knives were going to get caught up in the current Russian embargo, I took the chance to pick one up from a fellow KKF member. I’m sure glad I did. Specs are …
> 
> Blade length … 239mm
> Edge. Length …224mm
> Depth at heel … 52mm
> Thickness measured at spine … 3.42mm at heel, 2.96mm mid blade, 1.86mm 1” from tip
> Weight … 230gms
> Steel … Bulat core with railroad iron cladding
> 
> A few pics …
> 
> View attachment 186715
> View attachment 186716
> View attachment 186717
> View attachment 186718
> View attachment 186719
> 
> 
> For a welcome to the family meal, I had a piece of hanger steak that I was going to turn into a Bulgogi stir fry. Lots of slicy slicy with some choppy choppy for good measure. My last pics …
> 
> View attachment 186721
> 
> 
> The seller of this knife said that it was a very difficult decision to let it go. I understand why … it’s great in hand … almost no stiction and devilishly sharp. Well worth the cost and effort I put into it and definitely a permanent member of my knife family.


My first Kemadi came tipped as well, literally watched USPS drop it in the driveway, luckily it is a K tip and was simple to fix. Love the Bulat steel, so of course I bought a couple more


----------



## kpham12

blokey said:


> ShiHan A2View attachment 187289
> 
> View attachment 187290


Nice, what’re the specs?


----------



## blokey

kpham12 said:


> Nice, what’re the specs?


250mm blade length, haven't measure the rest, but feels real good in hand.


----------



## Bico Doce

blokey said:


> ShiHan A2View attachment 187289
> 
> View attachment 187290
> 
> View attachment 187294


You put my choil shots to shame!! Lol, great looking knife. My 250 Shihan is a personal favorite


----------



## Pauldoduy

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 186713
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrr! …. 12 foot drop!
> 
> I read somewhere that articles shipped by this courier had to be packed to survive an 8 foot drop. Well … it looks like this package was subjected to a 12 foot drop! For the second shipment in a row a couple of weeks ago, my newest treasure, a Kemadi Bulat Gyuto, arrived tipped! Here is what the opening pic should have been.
> 
> View attachment 186712
> 
> 
> Clearly the damage was not at all the responsibility of the sender. The knife was well packed to survive an eight foot drop … not a 12 foot drop. Normally I welcome a new knife to my family by prepping a celebratory meal … NOT a celebratory repair. For the second time in a week I dragged out my bag of repair tricks and set out to put things right. I kept telling myself … it’s only steel! …. Ignoring the fact that it’s actually a ridiculously expensive kitchen treasure.
> 
> I guess practice does improve one’s skills as after a couple of sessions my Kemadi was as good as new … only a mm or two shorter. A pic of my handiwork …
> 
> View attachment 186714
> 
> 
> So here we are … back to my normal new knives post.
> 
> I’ve been keeping my eyes out for a Kemadi Bulat knife. Worrying that these Russian made knives were going to get caught up in the current Russian embargo, I took the chance to pick one up from a fellow KKF member. I’m sure glad I did. Specs are …
> 
> Blade length … 239mm
> Edge. Length …224mm
> Depth at heel … 52mm
> Thickness measured at spine … 3.42mm at heel, 2.96mm mid blade, 1.86mm 1” from tip
> Weight … 230gms
> Steel … Bulat core with railroad iron cladding
> 
> A few pics …
> 
> View attachment 186715
> View attachment 186716
> View attachment 186717
> View attachment 186718
> View attachment 186719
> 
> 
> For a welcome to the family meal, I had a piece of hanger steak that I was going to turn into a Bulgogi stir fry. Lots of slicy slicy with some choppy choppy for good measure. My last pics …
> 
> View attachment 186720
> View attachment 186721
> 
> 
> The seller of this knife said that it was a very difficult decision to let it go. I understand why … it’s great in hand … almost no stiction and devilishly sharp. Well worth the cost and effort I put into it and definitely a permanent member of my knife family.


I saw this knife few years ago and I like it in the 1st look. I have 3 Kemadi gyuto on hand but still love yours. It's really special to me.


----------



## Pauldoduy

RockyBasel said:


> I bought this a few months ago, had it delivered to the US - am finally getting my paws on it…
> View attachment 187095
> View attachment 187096
> View attachment 187097
> View attachment 187098
> View attachment 187099
> View attachment 187100


You are so lucky!


----------



## mmiinngg

Recently moved to Brittany (France) were we have the chance to have a lot of super fresh fish..... thought this might be a good investment.
Gou I don't know what (the yoshihiro upper end knives).
165mm
Blue 2
First time using deba as well as a single bevel blade...
Ordered 3 Pollock of 7-8 each for tomorrow at the restaurant as a training


----------



## jonnachang

Just arrived a 240 by 54 mm Gyuto in 135Cr3 steel with kasumi finish by Yanick Puig @yanickcouteaux. So clean. Pure fire!


----------



## OwlWoodworks

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 186715


Is that Cordova Bay? I might be 5 minutes down the road from you.


----------



## Brian Weekley

It is … but Edmonton is a little more than 5 minutes away!


----------



## Brian Weekley

After receiving two knives recently that were damaged in shipment I opened my most recent treasure with some trepidation. Not only did it arrive undamaged, it was imo a perfect example of how a knife should be packed for shipment. AND … this Gyuto by Evan Antzenberger is an absolutely wonderful addition to my knife family.

Essential specs are …

Blade length … 260mm
Edge length … 251mm
Depth at heel … 53mm
Thickness measured at spine … 4.7mm at heel, 2.9mm mid blade, 1.5mm 1” from tip
Weight … 308gms
Steel … unknown
Construction … Full tang Honyaki
Handle material … unknown

A few more pics …















First impression was that this was a very substantial knife. Beautifully finished and an excellent example of a Honyaki blade. Not surprising given the maker and his stellar reputation. I took the blade to a thin piece of telephone directory paper for my standard cut test and experienced that wonderfully almost silent shredding of the paper. Hmmm … no need to touch up this blade on the stones … it was wonderfully sharp just as the seller claimed. More interesting, though, was how wonderfully the knife was balanced in a pinch grip. This knife isn’t a light weight. At 308gms probably the heaviest gyuto in my collection … yet in hand it felt like nothing … light and nimble. 

As circumstances had it I was prepping some Bulgogi with beef for an overnight marinade and decided to put my new Antzenberger to work. 















As the pic shows I was doing some fine mincing. I stuck with the Antzenberger for the job and was delighted with how easy it was to use the blades very fine and sharp tip for the job. For me … perfectly balanced and a delight to use in hand. I smiled smugly … this knife is headed directly to my “heavy hitters” Mag strip. I can’t wait to use it again.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 187576
> 
> 
> After receiving two knives recently that were damaged in shipment I opened my most recent treasure with some trepidation. Not only did it arrive undamaged, it was imo a perfect example of how a knife should be packed for shipment. AND … this Gyuto by Evan Antzenberger is an absolutely wonderful addition to my knife family.
> 
> Essential specs are …
> 
> Blade length … 260mm
> Edge length … 251mm
> Depth at heel … 53mm
> Thickness measured at spine … 4.7mm at heel, 2.9mm mid blade, 1.5mm 1” from tip
> Weight … 308gms
> Steel … unknown
> Construction … Full tang Honyaki
> Handle material … unknown
> 
> A few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 187584
> View attachment 187585
> View attachment 187586
> View attachment 187587
> 
> 
> First impression was that this was a very substantial knife. Beautifully finished and an excellent example of a Honyaki blade. Not surprising given the maker and his stellar reputation. I took the blade to a thin piece of telephone directory paper for my standard cut test and experienced that wonderfully almost silent shredding of the paper. Hmmm … no need to touch up this blade on the stones … it was wonderfully sharp just as the seller claimed. More interesting, though, was how wonderfully the knife was balanced in a pinch grip. This knife isn’t a light weight. At 308gms probably the heaviest gyuto in my collection … yet in hand it felt like nothing … light and nimble.
> 
> As circumstances had it I was prepping some Bulgogi with beef for an overnight marinade and decided to put my new Antzenberger to work.
> 
> View attachment 187588
> View attachment 187589
> View attachment 187590
> View attachment 187591
> 
> 
> As the pic shows I was doing some fine mincing. I stuck with the Antzenberger for the job and was delighted with how easy it was to use the blades very fine and sharp tip for the job. For me … perfectly balanced and a delight to use in hand. I smiled smugly … this knife is headed directly to my “heavy hitters” Mag strip. I can’t wait to use it again.
> 
> View attachment 187592


I love that, too, when a heavyweight surprises you with that perfect balance! I think especially with long knives, balance is key!


----------



## Brian Weekley

daddy yo yo said:


> I love that, too, when a heavyweight surprises you with that perfect balance! I think especially with long knives, balance is key!



You are certainly right there. That is probably the most surprising aspect of this knife. The balance! I marvelled at how easy it was to do a fine chop of small material right out at the tip of this long and weighty blade. In other circumstances I would reach for a petty or a paring knife to do the job and here I was bouncing the tip of this big blade under full control and without a care. Amazing! At the same time the blade made push/draw cuts to produce the thin strips of beef effortlessly and without accordioning. Balance is definitely the key.


----------



## daniel_il

Rustic pair from lundbergs. that cleaver is thin bte


----------



## Sanman808

Kato triplets are new, as is the Kono deba in W2. Jiro and RJ are old.


----------



## OwlWoodworks

Brian Weekley said:


> It is … but Edmonton is a little more than 5 minutes away!


I’m thankfully done with Edmonton! Saanich is home for me now.


----------



## OwlWoodworks

Well, it’s not too often I venture away from my “WTB - Kaiju” thread, but I’ve had a few new knives arrive recently that I felt may be worth sharing. The one I’m most excited about just arrived today and is my new Nick Anger Sujihiki. It measures 280mm and features a billet of Jason Morrissey damascus. The handle is Koa and G10.


















Hopefully I’m doing this right


----------



## ModRQC

Was bound to happen one of these days...


----------



## shinyunggyun

ModRQC said:


> Was bound to happen one of these days...
> 
> View attachment 187866
> 
> View attachment 187865


----------



## ModRQC

Evil comes under many forms...


----------



## Se1ryu

Happy face put in a knife box because a lot of people buying Denka


----------



## ModRQC

A lot of me bought a lot of Mabs also... the less desirable part of the deal on this Denka was it coming in the Wa format. My Mabs were Yo and it's been the one thing seducing me the most into them. As it stands, the Ho here is not bad for the knife and the Wa config sorts of highlights different things. 50 grams lighter but twice as forward balance, and somehow it works, but I'm not sure I like it as much.


----------



## Jovidah

I never had a TF but I'm with you in the handle dilemma. The wa handle might be prettier but yo is more practical and often more ergonomical for me.


----------



## ModRQC

Jovidah said:


> I never had a TF but I'm with you in the handle dilemma. The wa handle might be prettier but yo is more practical and often more ergonomical for me.



Me, it’s a TF thing. Generally I favor Wa handles.


----------



## tag98

ModRQC said:


> Was bound to happen one of these days...
> 
> View attachment 187866
> 
> View attachment 187865


The 210 mabs you did up is one of my favourite knives and cuts so so good, i cant wait to see what you do with this one! Hopefully a full project thread is in order!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

The finish of TF western handle is terrible though. Worse than probably any knife above 20 dollar. Your wa handle denka looks pretty nice.


----------



## ModRQC

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The finish of TF western handle is terrible though. Worse than probably any knife above 20 dollar. Your wa handle denka looks pretty nice.



Indeed but the size and shaping is eons better than all other I’ve tried. I accept what it is for its proper « customization » to their blade. I’ve made that point more elaborated in my last Mabs review, if anyone cares to look into it.

But yeah the Ho handle here is one of the good ones at least - for whatever that means. Done a bit of prep again today and it works all well together.


----------



## ModRQC

tag98 said:


> The 210 mabs you did up is one of my favourite knives and cuts so so good, i cant wait to see what you do with this one! Hopefully a full project thread is in order!


Can’t tell yet if there’s going to be so much of one. This one came much healthier overall than all Mabs I ever got.

But I’m thrilled you like the last Mabs. Made a hell of a knife with it indeed, glad it has found a nice home.


----------



## CatalogOfSteak

This is a Takeda honesuki I just got that’s supposed to be 50/50.


----------



## tylerleach

APEX JUST ARRIVED! I CANNOT wait to try it out. Gorgeous piece by Joel Black… also some of the most insane wrought cladding I’ve seen


----------



## tostadas




----------



## BillHanna

tostadas said:


> View attachment 188027


You tease


----------



## Bico Doce

Halcyon 230 WH gyuto dubbed “Banded Lightning”

Quality is up there with the some best I’ve experienced. Frankly I’m surprised this was available on his site.


----------



## tostadas

BillHanna said:


> You tease


Sorry here you go


----------



## McMan

CatalogOfSteak said:


> View attachment 188015
> 
> 
> This is a Takeda honesuki I just got that’s supposed to be 50/50.


Possibly they were using 50/50 to refer to a lack of asymmetry as opposed to bevel height.


----------



## superworrier

Yoshihiro Y Tanaka AS 240gyuto 

2.6mm at heel and 172 grams. About 230x51. Asymmetric convex grind. 

Pretty nice performance but F&F below average for the price. (Chamfered choil is sharp, finish is scratchy, and handle is a cheap ho wood with meh install) However, I got a discount for some small marks on the spine. Didn’t come with much of an edge but sharpened up nicely 

Ultimately a good buy but I’m gonna re handle it soon


----------



## daddy yo yo

A fellow forum member contacted me because a while back I had told him to do so once he wishes to let go this beauty. This forum and its people never ceases to amaze me. Arrived in my hands today:


----------



## tostadas

I guess the mailman must have accidentally switched the boxes. @BillHanna


----------



## Racheski

Wanted a 150mm Petty, and after passing on the Takamura SG2 & Kobayashi SG2, I went by aesthetics and purchased this Nigara Hamono SG2 Petty with Matte finish. Very happy with this one...


----------



## BillHanna

tostadas said:


> I guess the mailman must have accidentally switched the boxes. @BillHanna
> View attachment 188199


That's pretty big. I'm not sure you can make it fit.


----------



## tostadas

BillHanna said:


> That's pretty big. I'm not sure you can make it fit.


----------



## sansho

tostadas said:


> I guess the mailman must have accidentally switched the boxes. @BillHanna
> View attachment 188199



ok, so i gotta know. how fun is it to use?

it looks fun to use.


----------



## BeinM

thiiiiiiiic


----------



## DitmasPork

Picked up another nakiri yesterday, went the budget route. A Sakai Takayuki, blue 2, iron clad, with a nice walnut/pakka handle for $126 at MTC. I’d been considering a Watanabe, but balked at the dreadful righty d-handle with plastic ferrule. For a cheap knife it’s quite well made, light and nimble, straight blade (at least this one is), good handle installation, balance point at the third kanji—it’ll compliment my heavier Yanick nakiri.


----------



## luther

2 Milan


----------



## Gregmega

hereforthefood said:


> My Isasmedjan custom slot came up earlier this year and today it arrived. I’m floored (again) by Jonas’ work, this being my third knife from him but my first custom.
> 
> I got into knifemaking a couple years ago, so asked for something I couldn’t/wouldn’t make for myself but fits in the collections -> a 310mm sakimaru-style honyaki Sujihiki, mirror polished, with curved reindeer horn and silver handle (inspired after a beast 300mm ashi hamono gyuto handle I saw).
> 
> Behold… (including Jonas’ much better pics from his IG)


Eye spy comet honyaki with my little eye


----------



## Gregmega

luther said:


> 2 Milan


Jebus Christmas broski


----------



## Gregmega

luther said:


> 2 Milan


Jebus Christmas


Not sure why this posted twice then I remembered how dope this set is so it stays


----------



## hereforthefood

Gregmega said:


> Eye spy comet honyaki with my little eye


Indeed! Aka the crown jewel in the collection. Thanks to a very generous and active forum member for letting go of it - you know who you are


----------



## henkle

Anryu from K&S


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Hado 240 W#2 

High wide bevel grind and the best F&F on any knife I have ever seen


----------



## DitmasPork

Over the moon, at a loss for words of how delighted I am at receiving this splendid petty from Yanick!!!! Wrought iron clad 135cr3, bog oak handle. F&f spot on, nicely balanced ‘lil knife.


----------



## Bodine

Just added this petty to my quiver


----------



## MowgFace

Bodine said:


> Just added this petty to my quiver
> 
> View attachment 188451



What is?


----------



## M1k3

MowgFace said:


> What is?


Mazaki.


----------



## Bodine

Tetsujin Hamono​


----------



## superworrier

Migoto blue 1 KU dammy Nakagawa x Kawakita


It’s a beast. Excited to try this tonight.
Migoto's packaging is super nice but was surprised that the handle was not really secured in the box. Nonetheless, the blade arrived completely unscathed which is what counts.


----------



## superworrier

My initial pics didn’t capture this well but you can see the Damascus in the KU which is super sick


----------



## Dan-

Needs to be sharpened but really impressed. Amazing what difference 15mm can make. Needs a better handle tho


----------



## blokey

Ryusen 135mm petty


----------



## simona

luther said:


> 2 Milan


Wow they look great!


----------



## simona

Sanman808 said:


> View attachment 187712
> 
> 
> Kato triplets are new, as is the Kono deba in W2. Jiro and RJ are old.


Help me out here, what is it about the Kato's that makes them so outstanding that the prices are what they are (have not held one yet)? Is the cut-feel so unique it justifies the price? The balance, the weight? Thanks.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Back in the earlier days of my knife collection I gritted my teeth and stepped up to my most expensive purchases to that time. I paid $225 for a Perfect Kitchen Knife by Murray Carter. Here’s a pic …






When it arrived I was a little underwhelmed. It was a little shorter than I expected … for $225 I expected a lot … go big or go home. It only had a partial tang … my Wustoff’s had a beefy full tang and a great big beefy bolster. It was definitely thin … San Mai construction … three layers … that’s cool! It definitely wasn’t shiny and I knew I had to fuss with it or it would rust. I never thought I would ever pay $225 for a knife so I put it to work. As the days and weeks passed it really grew on me. I wasn’t reaching for anything else larger than a paring knife. When I finally put it to my stones to sharpen it, I really started to fall in love with it. I finally arrived at a point where I had to admit for me it was really a “perfect kitchen knife”. Probably not robust enough for a commercial kitchen but for me, as a home cook, it vindicated my decision to “waste” $225. 

Fast forward a number of years finds me with several Carter’s in my collection as well as a few knives from Murray’s Muteki knife smiths. I had long since said goodbye to the thought that $225 was a ridiculous price to pay for a knife. A Carter International Pro appeared on BST. It was a bit unusual for knives that I had from Murray Carter. Longer than usual at 260mm, a thinner, longer profile and a very nice Acacia wood handle. Complete with not one but two very nice saya’s. Definitely a knife that I would like to have in my collection but given my constant rule against buying new knives (what’s constant about the rule is that I’m constantly breaking it), I passed the BST post by. Except for the trendy knives nothing seems to be moving on BST lately. The Carter sat and I kept returning to it. Finally my resistance faded and I pushed the Buy It Now Button. It arrived in a couple of days later (no international borders to deal with). It was as nice as I could have hoped for. An edge length of 258mm, depth at the heel of 53mm, thickness measured at the spine of 2.3mm tapering to 1.5mm 1” from the tip. It weighed in at a mid weight 198gms. Forged by Carter with a Blue steel core and a mild steel cladding. Best of all (given my bad luck lately), it wasn’t tipped or otherwise damaged in transit.

Here’s a few more pics …


















Anxious to get a feel for it I took my new Carter into the kitchen. Rather than using it to prep a single “welcome to the family” meal I found myself reaching for it whenever I needed something done. Slicing beef for batch of Bulgogi, chopping veges and portioning chicken thighs for chicken soup, carving a piece of lamb sirloin, cutting dinner rolls in half and slicing tomato’s for bunwiches. The new Carter was a delight to use, wickedly sharp and capable of putting a perpetual smile on my face.

A few more pics …









Whoops … up against the 10 pic limit again!

Finally a pic of the choil. 




It will always confound me when I see Carter’s knives sitting idle on BST. I get it that his knives may not check all of everybody’s boxes. There are lots of great makers and you can’t have knives from all of them (I’m trying). I’m happy that this Carter International Pro sat long enough on BST for me to come to my senses and add it to my knife family. … and yes, I still have my original Carter Perfect Kitchen knife.


----------



## Choppin

Dan- said:


> Needs to be sharpened but really impressed. Amazing what difference 15mm can make. Needs a better handle tho


Toyama 180? Awesome. Assuming it's new, I would sharpen it indeed, but mostly to get rid of the (weak) factory edge. I chiped my 180 easily in the beginning.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 188531
> 
> 
> Back in the earlier days of my knife collection I gritted my teeth and stepped up to my most expensive purchases to that time. I paid $225 for a Perfect Kitchen Knife by Murray Carter. Here’s a pic …
> 
> View attachment 188532
> 
> 
> When it arrived I was a little underwhelmed. It was a little shorter than I expected … for $225 I expected a lot … go big or go home. It only had a partial tang … my Wustoff’s had a beefy full tang and a great big beefy bolster. It was definitely thin … San Mai construction … three layers … that’s cool! It definitely wasn’t shiny and I knew I had to fuss with it or it would rust. I never thought I would ever pay $225 for a knife so I put it to work. As the days and weeks passed it really grew on me. I wasn’t reaching for anything else larger than a paring knife. When I finally put it to my stones to sharpen it, I really started to fall in love with it. I finally arrived at a point where I had to admit for me it was really a “perfect kitchen knife”. Probably not robust enough for a commercial kitchen but for me, as a home cook, it vindicated my decision to “waste” $225.
> 
> Fast forward a number of years finds me with several Carter’s in my collection as well as a few knives from Murray’s Muteki knife smiths. I had long since said goodbye to the thought that $225 was a ridiculous price to pay for a knife. A Carter International Pro appeared on BST. It was a bit unusual for knives that I had from Murray Carter. Longer than usual at 260mm, a thinner, longer profile and a very nice Acacia wood handle. Complete with not one but two very nice saya’s. Definitely a knife that I would like to have in my collection but given my constant rule against buying new knives (what’s constant about the rule is that I’m constantly breaking it), I passed the BST post by. Except for the trendy knives nothing seems to be moving on BST lately. The Carter sat and I kept returning to it. Finally my resistance faded and I pushed the Buy It Now Button. It arrived in a couple of days later (no international borders to deal with). It was as nice as I could have hoped for. An edge length of 258mm, depth at the heel of 53mm, thickness measured at the spine of 2.3mm tapering to 1.5mm 1” from the tip. It weighed in at a mid weight 198gms. Forged by Carter with a Blue steel core and a mild steel cladding. Best of all (given my bad luck lately), it wasn’t tipped or otherwise damaged in transit.
> 
> Here’s a few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 188533
> View attachment 188534
> View attachment 188535
> View attachment 188536
> View attachment 188537
> 
> 
> Anxious to get a feel for it I took my new Carter into the kitchen. Rather than using it to prep a single “welcome to the family” meal I found myself reaching for it whenever I needed something done. Slicing beef for batch of Bulgogi, chopping veges and portioning chicken thighs for chicken soup, carving a piece of lamb sirloin, cutting dinner rolls in half and slicing tomato’s for bunwiches. The new Carter was a delight to use, wickedly sharp and capable of putting a perpetual smile on my face.
> 
> A few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 188539
> View attachment 188540
> 
> 
> Whoops … up against the 10 pic limit again!
> 
> Finally a pic of the choil.
> 
> View attachment 188538
> 
> 
> It will always confound me when I see Carter’s knives sitting idle on BST. I get it that his knives may not check all of everybody’s boxes. There are lots of great makers and you can’t have knives from all of them (I’m trying). I’m happy that this Carter International Pro sat long enough on BST for me to come to my senses and add it to my knife family. … and yes, I still have my original Carter Perfect Kitchen knife.


Here’s my take on Carter knives: have a close look at the profile. Those can be everything from round to dead-flat. Once you think it works, click on „buy now“. I’ve had some of his Muteki knives. All were good to very good, but only 1 fit my taste perfectly. I sold the others and kept that 1, although every single one was beautiful!

EDIT: Carter knives are always on the thin side, ~2mm +/-


----------



## Brian Weekley

daddy yo yo said:


> Here’s my take on Carter knives: have a close look at the profile. Those can be everything from round to dead-flat. Once you think it works, click on „buy now“. I’ve had some of his Muteki knives. All were good to very good, but only 1 fit my taste perfectly. I sold the others and kept that 1, although every single one was beautiful!



I think your point is very well taken and can be applied more generally than with just Carter’s or any other makers knives. There is a defect associated with being a home cook who evolves through a large number of knives. Simply put … I really can’t be trusted to REALLY know what I am talking about. To a professional, a knife is a tool. The “tool” has to match their likes, preferences, styles, techniques or whatever. There is a world of difference between dicing an onion and dicing 50 lbs of onions day after day, month in and month out. The “pro” finds a tool that fits their needs (ie a commercial kitchen) and sticks with it. The “home cook” progressing through a number of knives like me, adapts their style to the knife in hand. In other words I never really stick with a particular knife long enough to know whether it really suits a style or technique that I’ve never really developed. Certainly I’ve developed opinions, needs and preferences that are totally valid “FOR ME”. By nature, I’m a positive sort of guy. What that means is that my positive opinion about this knife or that should be taken with a grain of salt when applying it to your needs. In truth DYY and the other professional users on the forums have probably forgotten more about knives than I will ever know. That’s fine with me … I’m here for my own enjoyment, and that’s OK too.


----------



## deltaplex

blokey said:


> Ryusen 135mm petty
> View attachment 188486
> View attachment 188485


What's the handle on this?


----------



## capt4inslow

a vintage stainless lion sabatier 10" with what is assumed to be a custom macassar ebony handle, brass pins and a mosaic pin. grabbed it from bernal cutlery over the july 4th weekend in my weird side quest to continue amassing sabatiers and sabatier profile knives.







side by side with a current authentique carbone 10":





very substantial spine compared to the modern knife:





and with my other "KS" knife, the shibata kashima:






i guess i'll just need to get a Masamoto KS at some point....


----------



## blokey

deltaplex said:


> What's the handle on this?


Not sure, knifewear said theirs are Canadian walnut


----------



## Jason183

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 188531
> 
> 
> It will always confound me when I see Carter’s knives sitting idle on BST. I get it that his knives may not check all of everybody’s boxes. There are lots of great makers and you can’t have knives from all of them (I’m trying). I’m happy that this Carter International Pro sat long enough on BST for me to come to my senses and add it to my knife family. … and yes, I still have my original Carter Perfect Kitchen knife.




I feel you, I think I’m still very lucky to grab one of the Carter apprentice slicer(Andrew Adam) from Harbeer when it was sitting in BST for few months.
It’s my best laser performer, am still amazed by how it fits my cutting style so perfectly everytime I used it.


----------



## Bico Doce

Milan 230 in 135cr3/soft, 260 grams

Super thick spine and amazing feel to it. His work just gets better and better.


----------



## pjheff

Bico Doce said:


> Milan 230 in 135cr3/soft, 260 grams
> 
> Super thick spine and amazing feel to it. His work just gets better and better.
> 
> View attachment 188587
> 
> 
> View attachment 188581
> 
> 
> View attachment 188583
> 
> 
> View attachment 188586
> 
> 
> View attachment 188584
> 
> 
> View attachment 188585


----------



## Delat

Not my knife buy, but I got a big kick out of this.

I predict some happy follow up posts here in a few months from people who’ve been waiting for these.


----------



## M1k3

Munetoshi 270mm


----------



## simona

Delat said:


> Not my knife buy, but I got a big kick out of this.
> 
> I predict some happy follow up posts here in a few months from people who’ve been waiting for these.
> 
> View attachment 188612
> 
> 
> View attachment 188610
> 
> 
> View attachment 188611


Who made these?


----------



## anko

M1k3 said:


> Munetoshi 270mm



I just bought one too, arrived yesterday. A little thicker behind the edge than the JNS Munetoshis I've had, it's going to need some work to get it to cut how I'd like.


----------



## M1k3

anko said:


> I just bought one too, arrived yesterday. A little thicker behind the edge than the JNS Munetoshis I've had, it's going to need some work to get it to cut how I'd like.


I haven't cut much yet. Seems decent behind the edge on mine though.


----------



## pjheff

Inflation, as I understand it, means more knives?


----------



## Bico Doce

pjheff said:


> Inflation, as I understand it, means more knives?


Are you the one printing all the money??


----------



## pjheff

Bico Doce said:


> Are you the one printing all the money??


Just think of how much the next one will cost!


----------



## Delat

simona said:


> Who made these?



If you look at the last image you’ll see it’s posted by Shibata on his IG. Presumably that’s a batch of forged blanks he received from Ikeda. Although they look awfully finished for forged blanks, so there might be something else going on. Regardless, I expect they’ll make their way to vendors fairly soon.









Shibata Tinker Tank 180mm


Tank is the first shape from Tinker. It’s a cross between a mega-sized bunka and a Chinese cleaver. All Tank knives are hand hammered by Ikeda-san and are named after him. Ikeda-san is a tank of a man who plays rugby after his days in the forge. I’ve often called him the strongest man in Japan...




knifewear.com


----------



## EricEricEric

Milan Gravier
135Cr3
243mm long 
59mm tall
Acacia burl handle 

I waited what felt like a year for this custom project. A lot of planning went into deciding every detail/spec. My inspiration was the country side of France, I wondered what type of knife would be used there.

The execution by Milan was flawless, this is 100% everything I could imagine it to be. The handle shape and balance are rather unique to me. As I hold it in my hand it has such a different feel from anything I have ever held before.


----------



## mmiinngg

You are a romantic @EricEricEric , if only this knife could be a analogy of France countryside ....more and more as I look now, I would certainly pick up an IKEA beater 

Beautiful knife btw


----------



## tally-ho

EricEricEric said:


> My inspiration was the country side of *France*, I wondered what type of knife would be used there.
> *The handle shape* and balance are rather unique to me.


Even if it is not a regular one, I see this hexagonal shape as a reference to the France other designation : l'hexagone.


----------



## Jovidah

Yeah not to be overly pessimistic but the main knife being used in most European countrysides today will most likely be some crap-tier 10 euro hunk of cheap stainless junk.


----------



## simona

Delat said:


> If you look at the last image you’ll see it’s posted by Shibata on his IG. Presumably that’s a batch of forged blanks he received from Ikeda. Although they look awfully finished for forged blanks, so there might be something else going on. Regardless, I expect they’ll make their way to vendors fairly soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shibata Tinker Tank 180mm
> 
> 
> Tank is the first shape from Tinker. It’s a cross between a mega-sized bunka and a Chinese cleaver. All Tank knives are hand hammered by Ikeda-san and are named after him. Ikeda-san is a tank of a man who plays rugby after his days in the forge. I’ve often called him the strongest man in Japan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knifewear.com


Thanks!


----------



## 63falcon

Two recent purchases. 

Raquin Suji that I picked on BST from infinite. 






Merion wrought-iron clad kiritsuke.


----------



## OwlWoodworks

Very excited to show off the latest custom in my collection, my 310mm kasumi Yanickiba. Yanick was a pleasure to work with and the knife turned out incredible. I originally wanted a burl handle, but he said he wanted to make something truely unique and personal to me inspired by my end grain cutting boards.

While it’s not my usual style, the fact that he took the time to make something special for me is incredibly flattering and this is now the most beautiful and meaningful knife in my collection.

I now owe him a cutting board so the pressure is on me to create something equally amazing for him. Wish me luck!


----------



## Repjapsteel

OwlWoodworks said:


> Very excited to show off the latest custom in my collection, my 310mm kasumi Yanickiba. Yanick was a pleasure to work with and the knife turned out incredible. I originally wanted a burl handle, but he said he wanted to make something truely unique and personal to me inspired by my end grain cutting boards.
> 
> While it’s not my usual style, the fact that he took the time to make something special for me is incredibly flattering and this is now the most beautiful and meaningful knife in my collection.
> 
> I now owe him a cutting board so the pressure is on me to create something equally amazing for him. Wish me luck!
> 
> View attachment 188990
> 
> 
> View attachment 188991
> 
> View attachment 188992
> 
> View attachment 188994
> 
> View attachment 188995
> 
> View attachment 188996
> 
> View attachment 188993


Not many western makers make single bevels and this is top tier. Really shows how talented Yanick is.


----------



## new2brew

OwlWoodworks said:


> Very excited to show off the latest custom in my collection, my 310mm kasumi Yanickiba. Yanick was a pleasure to work with and the knife turned out incredible. I originally wanted a burl handle, but he said he wanted to make something truely unique and personal to me inspired by my end grain cutting boards.
> 
> While it’s not my usual style, the fact that he took the time to make something special for me is incredibly flattering and this is now the most beautiful and meaningful knife in my collection.
> 
> I now owe him a cutting board so the pressure is on me to create something equally amazing for him. Wish me luck!
> 
> View attachment 188990
> 
> 
> View attachment 188991
> 
> View attachment 188992
> 
> View attachment 188994
> 
> View attachment 188995
> 
> View attachment 188996
> 
> View attachment 188993


Very cool, I love that kinda stuff.


----------



## OwlWoodworks

new2brew said:


> Very cool, I love that kinda stuff.


Right?! Me too. It’s amazing when really awesome knife makers are also really awesome people. Yanick is as wonderful as they get in every way.


----------



## OwlWoodworks

Repjapsteel said:


> Not many western makers make single bevels and this is top tier. Really shows how talented Yanick is.


I have heard it said that yanick makes the best single bevels in the western world. Whether or not that is true is surely debatable, but I figured it’d at least make for a fantastic first yanagiba.


----------



## Cliff

Tanaka B1 from JNS. Just added a 210 gyuto in the recent sale.


----------



## Patinated

Cliff said:


> Tanaka B1 from JNS. Just added a 210 gyuto in the recent sale.
> View attachment 189004
> View attachment 189005


I’ve been always curious how do they compare against Fujiyamas!


----------



## labor of love

blokey said:


> Ryusen 135mm petty
> View attachment 188486
> View attachment 188485


Very curious how this one worked out for you


----------



## blokey

labor of love said:


> Very curious how this one worked out for you


Lost tiny bit of my middle finger to it already


----------



## Cliff

Patinated said:


> I’ve been always curious how do they compare against Fujiyamas!


They are pretty similar overall, and the Fujiyamas vary amongst themselves. I would say the JNS line is more substantial than a recent vintage (2019?) Fuji in W1 and pretty comparable to a more recent 255 Fuji in B2, maybe just a tad heftier. I have an older MM that is a bit more substantial than any of these.

Overall, I prefer Myojin's work in terms of the elegance of the hamaguri but the weight of the JNS version is spot on for me, and the grinds are excellent. My 210 has a very Fujiyama profile with the highi-sh heel height.


----------



## Patinated

Cliff said:


> They are pretty similar overall, and the Fujiyamas vary amongst themselves. I would say the JNS line is more substantial than a recent vintage (2019?) Fuji in W1 and pretty comparable to a more recent 255 Fuji in B2, maybe just a tad heftier. I have an older MM that is a bit more substantial than any of these.
> 
> Overall, I prefer Myojin's work in terms of the elegance of the hamaguri but the weight of the JNS version is spot on for me, and the grinds are excellent. My 210 has a very Fujiyama profile with the highi-sh heel height.


Thanks a lot! Really appreciate these insights.


----------



## jedy617

Honorary first tf/denka post. I think I got fairly lucky in regards to the wabi sabi. Seems very thin with a pretty even grind. The secondary bevel is quite off from side to side but I can fix it in the first session on the stones. A little bit of a burr on the tip too, but besides that, looking good. Feels great in hand. Will probably be putting on a spare jobone ironwood handle I have, but the stock ho is pretty smooth.


----------



## DrEriksson

This is a special one. A few of us in the Swedish knife discord joked around about getting a san mai from Spåre. It was a hard sell and we suggested that Patrik (Smedja Aspen) should forge it. Both makers seemed positive so I asked if they would do it as a mass drop and how many it would take. Spåre jokingly said 20, and all of a sudden we have a mass drop.

Here’s my knife. 1.2562 and wrought, 223*55.


Here’s an album of the timeline:


I’ve also made a post about the mass drop on reddit. If anyone‘s interested, do check it out.


----------



## jedy617

DrEriksson said:


> This is a special one. A few of us in the Swedish knife discord joked around about getting a san mai from Spåre. It was a hard sell and we suggested that Patrik (Smedja Aspen) should forge it. Both makers seemed positive so I asked if they would do it as a mass drop and how many it would take. Spåre jokingly said 20, and all of a sudden we have a mass drop.
> 
> Here’s my knife. 1.2562 and wrought, 223*55.
> 
> 
> Here’s an album of the timeline:
> 
> 
> I’ve also made a post about the mass drop on reddit. If anyone‘s interested, do check it out.



Not going to lie, a bit annoyed with fredrick. I have been on waiting on a build that was supposed to take 3 months, and it's been almost 10 months and no sign of getting a knife soon, and I keep seeing him do drops and collabs and other stuff. I get that makers are working on multiple things at once, but more than 3 times the promised waiting time and still seeing him do new things and supplying new dealers feels kinda crappy. Guess a benefit to being in a swedish knife discord.

Just an aside. Cool looking project though.


----------



## DrEriksson

jedy617 said:


> Not going to lie, a bit annoyed with fredrick…



I feel that. I think his following count has gone up x5 since March last year, and clearly it’s difficult to adapt to the associated surge in demand. Demand increases are difficult for established companies with experts, so I can just imagine that it’s difficult for these makers who are in it for the love of making knives. That said, fingers crossed you’ll be able to get your knife soon.


----------



## jedy617

DrEriksson said:


> I feel that. I think his following count has gone up x5 since March last year, and clearly it’s difficult to adapt to the associated surge in demand. Demand increases are difficult for established companies with experts, so I can just imagine that it’s difficult for these makers who are in it for the love of making knives. That said, fingers crossed you’ll be able to get your knife soon.


Oh I get that he increased in popularity a fair bit. I just don't get why he is doing other projects and supplying new dealers when people have been waiting for as long as I have...in my opinion he should focus on the backlog. Like I see he is doing another MCX with apex ultra now too. Those will probably be ready before mine, and I ordered before that steel was even in production lol.


----------



## DrEriksson

jedy617 said:


> Oh I get that he increased in popularity a fair bit. I just don't get why he is doing other projects and supplying new dealers when people have been waiting for as long as I have...in my opinion he should focus on the backlog. Like I see he is doing another MCX with apex ultra now too. Those will probably be ready before mine, and I ordered before that steel was even in production lol.



I have no insight into how long those deals have been in the works. It’s possible to agree on collaborations without all details (e.g. steel) being specified. I also don’t know if he needs these other projects to stay in a good place in his knife making. I can imagine that it’s good to get some variation from one-off customs. I just hope he’s in a good place and that he’s not stressed out. In that case he’ll continue to put out great knives, and one of them will end up with you.


----------



## tag98

Well a while ago i posted a thread asking users of small gyutos a simple question; why? Thanks to some extremely good reasoning plus my lack of impulse control i present my newest edition to my tf family, the 195 mabs! After listening to multiple people sing this things praises i had to pick one up


----------



## jedy617

DrEriksson said:


> I have no insight into how long those deals have been in the works. It’s possible to agree on collaborations without all details (e.g. steel) being specified. I also don’t know if he needs these other projects to stay in a good place in his knife making. I can imagine that it’s good to get some variation from one-off customs. I just hope he’s in a good place and that he’s not stressed out. In that case he’ll continue to put out great knives, and one of them will end up with you.


I'm aware...but that's the whole point of a specified lead time. I've had many many customs made for me, don't get me wrong I don't mind them arriving late, but 3-4x+ is excessive. 

Regardless, I do have a honyaki MCX I was able to grab from modern cooking that is quite nice, so that's good.


----------



## Delat

jedy617 said:


> I'm aware...but that's the whole point of a specified lead time. I've had many many customs made for me, don't get me wrong I don't mind them arriving late, but 3-4x+ is excessive.
> 
> Regardless, I do have a honyaki MCX I was able to grab from modern cooking that is quite nice, so that's good.



Hmmm, I’m on his list for September. Sounds like I should reset my expectations to next summer. 

Oddly enough I’m ok with that. With a recession looming and economic uncertainty I don’t mind the delay.


----------



## superworrier

Honestly don’t mind the delay but wish I knew the new lead time just to have my expectations set. Just knowing that he's running say.. 6 months behind would set my mind at ease.


----------



## Sdo

superworrier said:


> Honestly don’t mind the delay but wish I knew the new lead time just to have my expectations set. Just knowing that he's running say.. 6 months behind would set my mind at ease.


Just to set your mind at ease - Fredrik is at least 1 year behind.


----------



## JayS20

When I ordered my customs from Fredrik I was quoted 2-3 months, maybe even earlier. In the end I received them about 8 months after ordering. Would have probably been earlier had I gone for carbon.
I definitely found it crazy to quote such short times and keeping postponing them. He must have completely lost track but he still should have known his wait list is quite long. He closed his books way too late and should have been more open to his customers about the time he will need.
The Modern Cooking deals are easier money for him, so they are a higher priority and he might like them quite some. This of course is quite irritating to his waiting list.
Overall he definitely overstrained himself and was too optimistic and should be more open about it.
My order in the end went well and it was a solid experience. Not as good as my first order 2 years ago when he still posted in Swedish but friendly and well done.
For everyone waiting add at least 6-8 months to your quoted time.


----------



## cooktocut

jedy617 said:


> Not going to lie, a bit annoyed with fredrick. I have been on waiting on a build that was supposed to take 3 months, and it's been almost 10 months and no sign of getting a knife soon, and I keep seeing him do drops and collabs and other stuff. I get that makers are working on multiple things at once, but more than 3 times the promised waiting time and still seeing him do new things and supplying new dealers feels kinda crappy. Guess a benefit to being in a swedish knife discord.
> 
> Just an aside. Cool looking project though.


Get over that annoyance now, or don’t order anymore customs. It’s more common than uncommon, unfortunately. Trust me, I’ve been there. I’m over a year into a custom that’s not even forged yet


----------



## MSicardCutlery

I've often made the mistake of quoting lead times in terms of best case scenarios, ie no absurd warping, equipment trouble, down time from injuries or over strain, material failures and so on. If I make 5 knives and 2 of them take %20 longer than they should have because of some unspecified ****-up it's not so bad, but scale it up to 20 or 30 blades, and assume that the errors occurred most frequently on the earliest knives, and things get out of hand very quickly.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I have learned that virtually everybody will underestimate the time required to complete a job. Why should a knife maker be any different? There are many reasons for this but it’s important to recognize that timetables slip for many valid and perhaps not so valid reasons. Personally I would rather a maker take their time to do the best job possible on my custom, than to be stressed and rushed to complete to a deadline.


----------



## jedy617

cooktocut said:


> Get over that annoyance now, or don’t order anymore customs. It’s more common than uncommon, unfortunately. Trust me, I’ve been there. I’m over a year into a custom that’s not even forged yet


I have ordered quite literally dozens of customs. Practically none of them come on time. Like I said that's fine. A month late is fine. Even 2-3 months. But again when it's 4x the quotes wait time it begins to become unacceptable to me, but I might have different expectations.


----------



## jedy617

MSicardCutlery said:


> I've often made the mistake of quoting lead times in terms of best case scenarios, ie no absurd warping, equipment trouble, down time from injuries or over strain, material failures and so on. If I make 5 knives and 2 of them take %20 longer than they should have because of some unspecified ****-up it's not so bad, but scale it up to 20 or 30 blades, and assume that the errors occurred most frequently on the earliest knives, and things get out of hand very quickly.





Brian Weekley said:


> I have learned that virtually everybody will underestimate the time required to complete a job. Why should a knife maker be any different? There are many reasons for this but it’s important to recognize that timetables slip for many valid and perhaps not so valid reasons. Personally I would rather a maker take their time to do the best job possible on my custom, than to be stressed and rushed to complete to a deadline.



Again, like stated previously; late is fine. Almost every custom order I've had has been late. I go into ordering knowing that. But when it gets to close to a year wait compared to the quoted time of a few months it has become a little extreme. And again, this is also about seeing new projects pop up and being completed that you know were picked up way after your order. It's just disheartening.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Being late is one thing. Being late, not proactively communicating about it, and then completing new, larger orders in the meantime is something else entirely in my eyes.


----------



## Delat

jedy617 said:


> Again, like stated previously; late is fine. Almost every custom order I've had has been late. I go into ordering knowing that. But when it gets to close to a year wait compared to the quoted time of a few months it has become a little extreme. And again, this is also about seeing new projects pop up and being completed that you know were picked up way after your order. It's just disheartening.



I agree, part of good customer service is setting expectations. Even when it's bad news, it's best to be up front with it. I'm disappointed Frederick hasn't sent out a broadcast email to everyone saying that he's running way behind and to add x months to your previous quoted date. I don't care about 4-5 months late - that's par for the course but a year behind schedule then a heads up would be nice. 

Just to be clear though, I'm not upset or angry at the delay. I guess I just expect individual artisans to be inherently bad at customer service as a whole but good on an individual basis.

Anyway, I'm glad @jedy617 raised the topic. My knife budget was blown for this year but now I can plan on picking up something else in that slot!


----------



## Barmoley

I think the problem with many custom makers is lack of communication on delays. Customers can take a lot if they know what is going on. Of course communicating takes time away from the work, but it helps a lot with the image of the maker. Some makers are very, very good, but I hesitate to order anymore because it is not known when or if the knife will be made. I am 6 to 18 month behind with 3 different custom makers without any communication from them. I try not to bug makers as I know they are busy, but it does get very annoying. First world problems I realize, but still gets annoying and gets me into trouble, because the money I meant to spend on these get spent on other knives in the meantime and then I end up without funds  Entirely my fault in this regard.


----------



## Bico Doce

Picked a few knives on an impulse. I asked Fredrick if he had anything extra laying around and he produced this set. I was going to order a custom but I hear you have to wait for those…


----------



## tag98

Bico Doce said:


> Picked a few knives on an impulse. I asked Fredrick if he had anything extra laying around and he produced this set. I was going to order a custom but I hear you have to wait for those…
> 
> View attachment 189347


I gotta pick up a spare at somepoint here soon, they seem to get alot of love


----------



## BillHanna

Bico Doce said:


> Picked a few knives on an impulse. I asked Fredrick if he had anything extra laying around and he produced this set. I was going to order a custom but I hear you have to wait for those…
> 
> View attachment 189347


What's the size on that square boy, do you know?


----------



## Bico Doce

BillHanna said:


> What's the size on that square boy, do you know?


Not sure. These aren't my knives...


----------



## Se1ryu

jedy617 said:


> Honorary first tf/denka post. I think I got fairly lucky in regards to the wabi sabi. Seems very thin with a pretty even grind. The secondary bevel is quite off from side to side but I can fix it in the first session on the stones. A little bit of a burr on the tip too, but besides that, looking good. Feels great in hand. Will probably be putting on a spare jobone ironwood handle I have, but the stock ho is pretty smooth.
> 
> View attachment 189098
> 
> 
> View attachment 189099
> 
> View attachment 189100
> 
> View attachment 189101
> 
> View attachment 189102


the blade looks tilted to the left (choil shots). Is this the same knife that @Tler sells on BST?


----------



## DrEriksson

Having worked in retail, and currently in academia I’ve spent a lot of time in environments where it’s important to communicate expectations, so I’m not debating that part. When it comes to knife makers through I always cut them way more slack. Many of them start off as enthusiasts and it’s fun to follow their journeys. But I don’t expect them to master all the inticracies of running a company. 

But to not derail the discussion. Recently got a Heldqvist 295. This is my fifth knife from him (including a kiridashi), his work is super.


----------



## BillHanna

BillHanna said:


> What's the size on that square boy, do you know?


I was just wondering if he provided the info with the pics. I'll ask directly.


----------



## jedy617

Se1ryu said:


> the blade looks tilted to the left (choil shots). Is this the same knife that @Tler sells on BST?


No why would it be the same? We both have one. There is a bit of an angle in the picture. It is quite straight.


----------



## Bico Doce

BillHanna said:


> I was just wondering if he provided the info with the pics. I'll ask directly.


These Spares belong to a friend of mine. I was just having a bit of fun. I can ask him for you tho


----------



## Se1ryu

jedy617 said:


> No why would it be the same? We both have one. There is a bit of an angle in the picture. It is quite straight.


Oow Ok. Look like the blade tilted to the left. Maybe just a camera angle. I thought yours look like:
Thread 'TF Wa Denka 210 NEW w/ "wabi sabi"' WTS - TF Wa Denka 210 NEW w/ "wabi sabi"


----------



## MowgFace

Bico Doce said:


> Picked a few knives on an impulse. I asked Fredrick if he had anything extra laying around and he produced this set. I was going to order a custom but I hear you have to wait for those…
> 
> View attachment 189347


That middle knife looks sweet. Like a style cousin of the K&S Tanakas.


----------



## kinglukas38

After a long time of thumb twiddling I finally pulled the trigger on a bread sword. Will see tons of use carving up sd loaves daily, maiden voyage on friday as I only just mixed dough today.


----------



## henkle

Wanted to try 180mm. Y. Kato AS. Really nice finish, weight, and balance.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Ok been eyeing this for a long time. My favorite style of damascus. Not my pics btw, still waiting for it.

Aaron Wilburn, MS 260mm


----------



## djacobson

jedy617 said:


> Again, like stated previously; late is fine. Almost every custom order I've had has been late. I go into ordering knowing that. But when it gets to close to a year wait compared to the quoted time of a few months it has become a little extreme. And again, this is also about seeing new projects pop up and being completed that you know were picked up way after your order. It's just disheartening.


I'm trying to keep a couple things in mind as I wait on mine: I didn't put any money down. These projects are just him practicing before making my knife


----------



## Delat

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Ok been eyeing this for a long time. My favorite style of damascus. Not my pics btw, still waiting for it.
> 
> Aaron Wilburn, MS 260mm


 
I love feather damascus - I’ve been lusting after one too.


----------



## e30Birdy

kinglukas38 said:


> After a long time of thumb twiddling I finally pulled the trigger on a bread sword. Will see tons of use carving up sd loaves daily, maiden voyage on friday as I only just mixed dough today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 189426


I would love to hear thoughts on this one. I have a huge German bread sword from Güde and I really like it for it's purpose but this thing just looks awesome.


----------



## demosthenes

275mm Wakui Kaeru workhorse sujihiki from JNS
305g (!)

I was looking for something heavy, not too brittle or thin behind the edge, that could stand up to thick crusts on brisket, ribeye, etc. This knife is so fun to use!


----------



## OwlWoodworks

Fresh one in, and already out the door! Kamon monolithic all steel integral 234mm. Picked this one up a couple days ago but realized quite quickly it just wasn’t the knife for me. I had a buddy that’d been looking for one for a long time though so I was happy to pass it on to him.
























Anyways, on to the next knife!


----------



## daniel_il

Simon maillet 215 gyuto, really impressed with the overall look and performance.


----------



## kinglukas38

e30Birdy said:


> I would love to hear thoughts on this one. I have a huge German bread sword from Güde and I really like it for it's purpose but this thing just looks awesome.


I handled the gude a bit in store on my recent trip to germany, I thought it was ok. The fit and finish left a bit to be desired for the price tag (195 euros where I looked) but probably would be the only bread knife you'd ever need.

Likewise the Spare bread sword is also in the category of only bread knife you'd ever need. Fit and finish are awesome (besides the ding from customs ripping it open and repacking poorly), and its a bit more manageable than the heft of the gude.

Honestly if you have the gude already you probably wont see a big performance spike, but I came from a few years of slicing sd with a vnox rosewood so I'm loving it.


----------



## e30Birdy

Yeah i got the Güde for a good deal, would have never paid the 200 for it. This was before my lust for japanese knives was found as well. But it gets used a lot since i do make all my own SD bread here since i got tired of not knowing what is in my bread and well my bread is better than most local bakers if i am honest.

The Spare is really sexy looking though if i am real honest. But not going to upgrade just to slice up some loaves. Thanks for the feedback though


----------



## Delat

That feeling when you’re waiting on a custom and the smith posts a video on Instagram. And the knife looks like what you’re waiting on, so you ask. And he says yes!!!!

I’m hoping this is just a few more weeks out.


----------



## Se1ryu

Delat said:


> That feeling when you’re waiting on a custom and the smith posts a video on Instagram. And the knife looks like what you’re waiting on, so you ask. And he says yes!!!!
> 
> I’m hoping this is just a few more weeks out.



"That feeling when you’re waiting on a custom and the smith posts a video on Instagram. And the knife looks like what you’re waiting on, so you ask. And he says" SOLD!!! Lols


----------



## Caleb Cox

That heel looks hungry for blood and kitchen towels.


----------



## Se1ryu

Caleb Cox said:


> That heel looks hungry for blood and kitchen towels.


Ready to poke someone hand


----------



## Delat

Caleb Cox said:


> That heel looks hungry for blood and kitchen towels.



It totally does. It would be great for hulling strawberries if only it weren’t 55mm tall.


----------



## M1k3

Nojiyama Marunaka 240mm Nakiri 'cause...

#HipToBeSquare



@BillHanna


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 said:


> 240mm Nakiri 'cause...
> 
> #HipToBeSquareView attachment 190117
> 
> @BillHanna


Corrected post but it's a 240mm...


----------



## Sushiman703

Polished tanaka
Took a nice golden patina that compliments the handle


----------



## Auskid

14 gyutos! Really need to let go some.


----------



## Auskid

Sushiman703 said:


> Polished tanaka
> Took a nice golden patina that compliments the handle


Nice! Regret selling mine !


----------



## Ikonaka

Delat said:


> That feeling when you’re waiting on a custom and the smith posts a video on Instagram. And the knife looks like what you’re waiting on, so you ask. And he says yes!!!!
> 
> I’m hoping this is just a few more weeks out.



Pretty sure the other gyuto he's working on is mine, so I know just how you feel haha


----------



## Delat

Ikonaka said:


> Pretty sure the other gyuto he's working on is mine, so I know just how you feel haha



Oh man, I feel so lucky. Last month I got tired of waiting for one of his drops on Modern Cooking so I just randomly DM'd him asking if his books were open. I was so shocked when he said yes, I didn't even know what to ask for so this was the first thing that popped into my head


----------



## thebradleycrew

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 188531
> 
> 
> Back in the earlier days of my knife collection I gritted my teeth and stepped up to my most expensive purchases to that time. I paid $225 for a Perfect Kitchen Knife by Murray Carter. Here’s a pic …
> 
> View attachment 188532
> 
> 
> When it arrived I was a little underwhelmed. It was a little shorter than I expected … for $225 I expected a lot … go big or go home. It only had a partial tang … my Wustoff’s had a beefy full tang and a great big beefy bolster. It was definitely thin … San Mai construction … three layers … that’s cool! It definitely wasn’t shiny and I knew I had to fuss with it or it would rust. I never thought I would ever pay $225 for a knife so I put it to work. As the days and weeks passed it really grew on me. I wasn’t reaching for anything else larger than a paring knife. When I finally put it to my stones to sharpen it, I really started to fall in love with it. I finally arrived at a point where I had to admit for me it was really a “perfect kitchen knife”. Probably not robust enough for a commercial kitchen but for me, as a home cook, it vindicated my decision to “waste” $225.
> 
> Fast forward a number of years finds me with several Carter’s in my collection as well as a few knives from Murray’s Muteki knife smiths. I had long since said goodbye to the thought that $225 was a ridiculous price to pay for a knife. A Carter International Pro appeared on BST. It was a bit unusual for knives that I had from Murray Carter. Longer than usual at 260mm, a thinner, longer profile and a very nice Acacia wood handle. Complete with not one but two very nice saya’s. Definitely a knife that I would like to have in my collection but given my constant rule against buying new knives (what’s constant about the rule is that I’m constantly breaking it), I passed the BST post by. Except for the trendy knives nothing seems to be moving on BST lately. The Carter sat and I kept returning to it. Finally my resistance faded and I pushed the Buy It Now Button. It arrived in a couple of days later (no international borders to deal with). It was as nice as I could have hoped for. An edge length of 258mm, depth at the heel of 53mm, thickness measured at the spine of 2.3mm tapering to 1.5mm 1” from the tip. It weighed in at a mid weight 198gms. Forged by Carter with a Blue steel core and a mild steel cladding. Best of all (given my bad luck lately), it wasn’t tipped or otherwise damaged in transit.
> 
> Here’s a few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 188533
> View attachment 188534
> View attachment 188535
> View attachment 188536
> View attachment 188537
> 
> 
> Anxious to get a feel for it I took my new Carter into the kitchen. Rather than using it to prep a single “welcome to the family” meal I found myself reaching for it whenever I needed something done. Slicing beef for batch of Bulgogi, chopping veges and portioning chicken thighs for chicken soup, carving a piece of lamb sirloin, cutting dinner rolls in half and slicing tomato’s for bunwiches. The new Carter was a delight to use, wickedly sharp and capable of putting a perpetual smile on my face.
> 
> A few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 188539
> View attachment 188540
> 
> 
> Whoops … up against the 10 pic limit again!
> 
> Finally a pic of the choil.
> 
> View attachment 188538
> 
> 
> It will always confound me when I see Carter’s knives sitting idle on BST. I get it that his knives may not check all of everybody’s boxes. There are lots of great makers and you can’t have knives from all of them (I’m trying). I’m happy that this Carter International Pro sat long enough on BST for me to come to my senses and add it to my knife family. … and yes, I still have my original Carter Perfect Kitchen knife.


This was a great snag, Brian! It's hard to argue with his knives from a performance and use perspective.


----------



## superworrier

Takamura Hana 240 suji


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Ok been eyeing this for a long time. My favorite style of damascus. Not my pics btw, still waiting for it.
> 
> Aaron Wilburn, MS 260mm


BTW, if it is possible this is even better in person. Lightweight even. Currently my favorite knife, and I own a LOT including a damascus original Kramer. Breathtaking.


----------



## parbaked

Finally got a chance to use this little bad boy…




Dalman 185mm S-Grind Honyaki


----------



## Greasylake

Kurotori Tosa nakiri


----------



## wrussell92

2 heavy hitters for my 30th from my sweet wife! Togashi Stainless Clad Blue 1 240 Gyuto with Taihei Ebony handle and a Tanaka Kyuzo Blue 1 KU 165 Petty with Taihei Cedar handle. 

Doesn’t get better than this set for my use!! Look at that choil!!


----------



## BigPapi

wrussell92 said:


> 2 heavy hitters for my 30th from my sweet wife! Togashi Stainless Clad Blue 1 240 Gyuto with Taihei Ebony handle and a Tanaka Kyuzo Blue 1 KU 165 Petty with Taihei Cedar handle.
> 
> Doesn’t get better than this set for my use!! Look at that choil!!
> View attachment 190275


Glad you like them 🥹


----------



## labor of love

demosthenes said:


> 275mm Wakui Kaeru workhorse sujihiki from JNS
> 305g (!)
> 
> I was looking for something heavy, not too brittle or thin behind the edge, that could stand up to thick crusts on brisket, ribeye, etc. This knife is so fun to use!
> 
> View attachment 189668
> 
> 
> View attachment 189669
> 
> View attachment 189670


Can I see the choil shot for this beast?


----------



## demosthenes

labor of love said:


> Can I see the choil shot for this beast?


Here you go!





I should add that this suji is taking on a beautiful patina too after going through a bunch of tri-tips this past weekend.


----------



## labor of love

That looks so good! Thank you!


----------



## RockyBasel

Thanks to @DF18’s sound advice, I was able to grab this 270 mm iron clad Watanabe from MTC. They informed me that this is the last one they had. Thanks again @DF18 

I had emailed Shinichi and Maxim to get an iron clad toyomanabe. Both said they are not made any more, and if MTC has them, grab them

Great Handle by @JoBone. Joe is always a delight to work with and helped me out when I needed the knife back before leaving the US back to Switzerland 

60 mm heel
274 mm heel to tip
300 gm in weight exact


----------



## tostadas

Not technically a knife, but this beautiful tang broach is gonna be super helpful for my upcoming handle projects


----------



## Bico Doce

Here’s one from Tobias Heldqvist. This is a first of his for me and I’m very impressed. Everything about this knife is well executed.

240 gyuto in twr/wrought, stone finished bevels
226 grams


----------



## daddy yo yo

Bico Doce said:


> Here’s one from Tobias Heldqvist. This is a first of his for me and I’m very impressed. Everything about this knife is well executed.
> 
> 240 gyuto in twr/wrought, stone finished bevels
> 226 grams
> 
> View attachment 190308
> View attachment 190309
> View attachment 190310
> View attachment 190311
> View attachment 190312


Just wow. Gorgeous. You have a great taste in knives, my friend!


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Bico Doce said:


> Here’s one from Tobias Heldqvist. This is a first of his for me and I’m very impressed. Everything about this knife is well executed.
> 
> 240 gyuto in twr/wrought, stone finished bevels
> 226 grams
> 
> View attachment 190308
> View attachment 190309
> View attachment 190310
> View attachment 190311
> View attachment 190312


Heldqvist is on my must to have list. His wrought iron + handle is so special


----------



## pjheff

NotAddictedYet said:


> Heldqvist is on my must to have list. His wrought iron + handle is so special



Crocker has one in stock: Heldqvist 240 western gyuto- red


----------



## daddy yo yo

Bico Doce said:


> Here’s one from Tobias Heldqvist. This is a first of his for me and I’m very impressed. Everything about this knife is well executed.
> 
> 240 gyuto in twr/wrought, stone finished bevels
> 226 grams
> 
> View attachment 190308
> View attachment 190309
> View attachment 190310
> View attachment 190311
> View attachment 190312


Just wow. Gorgeous. You have a great taste in knives, my friend!


----------



## NotAddictedYet

pjheff said:


> Crocker has one in stock: Heldqvist 240 western gyuto- red


Thanks. Alas, the desire is strong but wallet is weak. Perhaps next year


----------



## pjheff

NotAddictedYet said:


> Thanks. Alas, the desire is strong but wallet is weak. Perhaps next year


I have both a sujihiki and a paring knife from Tobias. You won’t be disappointed!


----------



## Whit3Nitro

Jiro wa 180 petty (381)

Picked this up by luck. I initially questioned the wonky install on the handle but after use, you would never know. I love it, the detail and depth on the ferrule is something else. Now to track down its big brother.


----------



## SirCutAlot

@Whit3Nitro nice one, while i think the 210 Jiro Suji is the best petty available, but i like it big. 

SirCutALot


----------



## ew_ut

RockyBasel said:


> Thanks to @DF18’s sound advice, I was able to grab this 270 mm iron clad Watanabe from MTC. They informed me that this is the last one they had. Thanks again @DF18
> 
> I had emailed Shinichi and Maxim to get an iron clad toyomanabe. Both said they are not made any more, and if MTC has them, grab them
> 
> Great Handle by @JoBone. Joe is always a delight to work with and helped me out when I needed the knife back before leaving the US back to Switzerland
> 
> 60 mm heel
> 274 mm heel to tip
> 300 gm in weight exact
> 
> View attachment 190293
> View attachment 190294
> View attachment 190295


The specs on this one look just about perfect to me. Beautiful handle!


----------



## drsmp

Not new but what a patina! Rader 52100


----------



## DrD23

2 latest arrivals from Konosuke 
Tetsujin and Sumiiro, 210mm Gyuto


----------



## captaincaed

drsmp said:


> Not new but what a patina! Rader 52100
> View attachment 190496
> View attachment 190497


His brut de forge is


----------



## DrD23

WellLikedTurtle said:


> FIrst high-end knife from a western maker, the floodgates are open now!
> Shihan stainless clad 52100 245x56
> 
> View attachment 184301


Want


----------



## superworrier

Hado Junpaku. Stainless clad white 1 Y Tanaka. 

Decided to take another chance on a wide bevel knife. Compared to Kyuzo, shinogi line is much higher and shoulder transition is much smoother. It’s kind of crazy thin though. Probably the thinnest grind I’ve seen. Core thickness seems similar to other Y Tanaka lines but way more core exposed. Other side has roughly the same exposure


----------



## parbaked

Perceval Le Francais in juniper wood…


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

parbaked said:


> Perceval Le Francais in juniper wood…
> View attachment 190597



Very nice. One of these days I'll get back to pursuing a Perceval.

Ever watch Stefan Schmalhaus on YouTube?


----------



## DrD23

Good Mail Day Today. Yoshi SKD also showed up.


----------



## captaincaed

Yoshi day = good day


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DrD23 said:


> Good Mail Day Today. Yoshi SKD also showed up.
> View attachment 190600



Nice! Who did the handle?


----------



## parbaked

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Ever watch Stefan Schmalhaus on YouTube?


I have not. I picked up a pair of Perceval 888 steak knives after using a carbon fiber Le Grand Table at Les Enfants Rouge in Paris. 




I’ve wanted a Le Francais ever since I learned it inspired their table knives.


----------



## pjheff

Somebody stop me!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

parbaked said:


> I have not. I picked up a pair of Perceval 888 steak knives after using a carbon fiber Le Grand Table at Les Enfants Rouge in Paris.
> View attachment 190602
> 
> I’ve wanted a Le Francais ever since I learned it inspired their table knives.



Well, hide your wallet and...



https://www.youtube.com/c/StefanSchmalhaus


----------



## DrD23

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Nice! Who did the handle?


Thanks! I believe Pie cutlery


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DrD23 said:


> Thanks! I believe Pie cutlery



Well very cool. Your first Yoshi?


----------



## DrD23

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Well very cool. Your first Yoshi?


Yep! Im new to the game, theres been a lot of firsts this month


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DrD23 said:


> Yep! Im new to the game, theres been a lot of firsts this month



Awesome! Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## KDSDeluxe




----------



## kpham12

Shihan Banded A2 Monosteel Gyuto
240mm x 58mm
265 grams












Choil




Banding with some patina at the edge, hard to capture on camera




Handle with some nice details in the wood

Got my custom Shihan earlier this week. Asked for a low tip, santoku-ish profile. Handle is ironbark with pinch facets on either side. Got the old maker’s mark on the right side of the knife. Balance point is right in front of the maker’s mark. Super smooth convexing on the grind with a slight righty bias.

I was afraid the knife would turn out to santoku-ish, but it looks great. This profile was designed for bulk prep, a push cutter’s dream. I was considering getting 52100 or telegraph wire clad W2, but I love the A2 on my old Shihan so much, I got another A2, this time with more beautiful alloy banding. Might try my hand at polishing and etching to get the banding to pop some more.


----------



## daniel_il

demosthenes said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 190285
> 
> 
> I should add that this suji is taking on a beautiful patina too after going through a bunch of tri-tips this past weekend.
> 
> View attachment 190286



Whats the height on this bad boy? iv'e handled one before and it was like 35mm at the heel, this one looking taller. nice patina!


----------



## ew_ut

Excited for this Shi.han. 270 x 60, 254g. This knife has a story: Purchased secondhand and, unfortunately, damaged in transit on its way to me. I visited Santa Fe, so I was able to drop it off with Shehan for repair and a bit of thinning. He also refinished and etched the blade. To my eye, it looks brand new. Visiting his shop was a great experience and I'm really excited to put this knife through its paces!


----------



## tgfencer

ew_ut said:


> Excited for this Shi.han. 270 x 60, 254g. This knife has a story: Purchased secondhand and, unfortunately, damaged in transit on its way to me. I visited Santa Fe, so I was able to drop it off with Shehan for repair and a bit of thinning. He also refinished and etched the blade. To my eye, it looks brand new. Visiting his shop was a great experience and I'm really excited to put this knife through its paces!
> View attachment 190675
> 
> View attachment 190676


270x60 is just about perfect.


----------



## ew_ut

kpham12 said:


> Handle is ironbark with pinch facets on either side. Got the old maker’s mark on the right side of the knife.


Beautiful handle! I love the pinch facets


----------



## esoo

kpham12 said:


> Shihan Banded A2 Monosteel Gyuto
> 240mm x 58mm
> 265 grams
> View attachment 190508
> 
> View attachment 190511
> 
> View attachment 190672
> 
> Choil
> View attachment 190673
> 
> Banding with some patina at the edge, hard to capture on camera
> View attachment 190674
> 
> Handle with some nice details in the wood
> 
> Got my custom Shihan earlier this week. Asked for a low tip, santoku-ish profile. Handle is ironbark with pinch facets on either side. Got the old maker’s mark on the right side of the knife. Balance point is right in front of the maker’s mark. Super smooth convexing on the grind with a slight righty bias.
> 
> I was afraid the knife would turn out to santoku-ish, but it looks great. This profile was designed for bulk prep, a push cutter’s dream. I was considering getting 52100 or telegraph wire clad W2, but I love the A2 on my old Shihan so much, I got another A2, this time with more beautiful alloy banding. Might try my hand at polishing and etching to get the banding to pop some more.



This looks so good. My A2 gyuto with sapele wood handle will likely look something similar (it's in transit right now). No idea what the banding will be like as all I've got is a "before" pic that is really rough.


----------



## kpham12

I’ve seen a sapele handle from him, looks really good. The banding is beautiful in person and looks great with some patina, but it’s hard to get on camera without going close up in the right light.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Got this 222*50 gyuto with integral bolster from isasmedjan. 5.5 mm thick at bolster. 1.9 mm in the middle. 200 gram. Balanced at the paw logo. Grind reminds me of shigefusa but thinner overall. Very nice.


----------



## RockyBasel

ew_ut said:


> The specs on this one look just about perfect to me. Beautiful handle!


Thx - have not used it yet, but feels great and balanced with the new handle by joe


----------



## mpier

Took advantage of Real Sharp Knives 20% off before it ended and got this Nakagawa Aogami #1 240mm Kirituke. Just removed the lacquer, haven’t had a chance to try it but it does have a real nice F&F and beautiful grind.


----------



## mpier

I know I posted my 225mm Kemadi but I don’t think I posted this one. I picked it up about this time last year, 255mm Kemadi with Bulat core. Love it but it does need a little bit of work to fit my style and I’ll probably reach out to the KKF community for a little help with this one.


----------



## demosthenes

daniel_il said:


> Whats the height on this bad boy? iv'e handled one before and it was like 35mm at the heel, this one looking taller. nice patina!


Thank you! The height on this is quite a bit taller; the heel measures 45mm on this example.


----------



## timebard

And now for something a little different...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

timebard said:


> And now for something a little different...
> 
> View attachment 190791




Hard to go wrong with a Rat.


----------



## itzjustchris1

I have a couple of new knives added to my collection. Let me start with this one. Hatsukokoro Inazuma Aogami Super 240mm Kiritsuke with Custom Amboyna Burl and Koa Space Handle.


----------



## bradmacmt

mpier said:


> Took advantage of Real Sharp Knives 20% off before it ended and got this Nakagawa Aogami #1 240mm Kirituke.


I've bought several kinves from RSK - great folks to deal with.


----------



## blokey

itzjustchris1 said:


> I have a couple of new knives added to my collection. Let me start with this one. Hatsukokoro Inazuma Aogami Super 240mm Kiritsuke with Custom Amboyna Burl and Koa Space Handle.View attachment 190835
> View attachment 190836
> View attachment 190837


Beautiful knife and gorgeous environment!


----------



## itzjustchris1

Next addition is this Nakagawa X Myojin Blue 1 Damascus 240mm Gyuto with Karin Burl, Double Blonde Horn with Nickel rings


----------



## tag98

Picked up a santoku for the fiancee today and got myself my first cleaver!


----------



## DrD23

itzjustchris1 said:


> Next addition is this Nakagawa X Myojin Blue 1 Damascus 240mm Gyuto with Karin Burl, Double Blonde Horn with Nickel ringsView attachment 190926
> View attachment 190927
> View attachment 190928
> View attachment 190929


Have one of these incoming, lmk your thoughts!


----------



## itzjustchris1

DrD23 said:


> Have one of these incoming, lmk your thoughts!


One of my top knife on my current stack. Love using at work. Fit and finish is fantastic. Out of the box sharpness is pretty good. Cuts like butter.


----------



## toys4dlr

Just getting into the hobby but the most recent purchases where an Anryu blue #2 and a town cutler chopper Baja


----------



## itzjustchris1

3rd new addition to my collection. Hitohira Yoshikazu Tanaka x Kyuzo Blue 1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm with Taihei Ebony.


----------



## hien

Narra 450 sujihiki vs boss yu 450
Both from home butcher


----------



## itzjustchris1

Was about to snag one of those Narra Slicer but I prioritized the Konosuke Fujiyama. Hopefully home butcher restock on them. Good grab!


----------



## itzjustchris1

And it finally arrived. New Knife Day! Konosuke Fujiyama FM White 1 240 gyuto with Khii Ebony handle.


----------



## crocca86

Merion forge gyuto 238x58


----------



## Eloh

Newest knife is this Integral Radiona Breg in mono Apex Ultra...


----------



## Bico Doce

I bought this a while ago but never got around to posting it.

Yanick rectangle 
200 x 80
~300 g


----------



## bahamaroot

Bico Doce said:


> I bought this a while ago but never got around to posting it.
> 
> Yanick rectangle
> 200 x 80
> ~300 g
> 
> View attachment 191171
> View attachment 191172
> View attachment 191173
> View attachment 191174


Nice rectangle but that big wheel, now that's the ****!


----------



## Choppin

Bico Doce said:


> I bought this a while ago but never got around to posting it.
> 
> Yanick rectangle
> 200 x 80
> ~300 g
> 
> View attachment 191171
> View attachment 191172
> View attachment 191173
> View attachment 191174



fack!


----------



## Bico Doce

bahamaroot said:


> Nice rectangle but that big wheel, now that's the ****!


That’s actually how I get around. Had to sell my car to buy more knives


----------



## superworrier

Keskin Honyaki 5160. Pretty crazy F&F and grind for about 100 bucks. I wonder how the other non-Keskin knives they sell compare (only 30 bucks ish)


----------



## mmiinngg

Hsc paring in magnacut knife based on a tojiro that I really liked, except for the steel....







Did not have time to play around with it yet but it looks and feel really good !


----------



## knifedxb

Mr.Magnus said:


> Would like to see everyone's latest knife buy to the knife collection and also why did you get it whats good about it.
> 
> I got myself my first laser wa gyuto from M.R stil waiting for it thou.
> Its 270mm and is made of AEB-L steel witch i really like working with.
> The handle is a custom wa with maple and wenge wood.
> Wanted to try a laser so thats why i got it


Hi, here are my new knives...

Nigara Hamono... B2 240mmm
Hand Laminate


----------



## SWF

I was first in line for the HADO 240mm gyuto prototype sumi blue 1 damascus forged by Tanaka san and sharpened by Maruyama san:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

SWF said:


> I was first in line for the HADO 240mm gyuto prototype sumi blue 1 damascus forged by Tanaka san and sharpened by Maruyama san:
> 
> View attachment 191287
> View attachment 191288
> View attachment 191289
> View attachment 191290



Wow. Such a seemingly simple but beautiful knife!


----------



## deltaplex

mmiinngg said:


> Hsc paring in magnacut knife based on a tojiro that I really liked, except for the steel....View attachment 191276
> 
> View attachment 191277
> 
> Did not have time to play around with it yet but it looks and feel really good !


What's the handle material?


----------



## SWF

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Wow. Such a seemingly simple but beautiful knife!


That's why I had to get it  Will be on market soon ... rather on the heavier side, perfectly finished, with a quite tall/wide blade.


----------



## esoo

Shihan A2 200. The sapele handle is really nice. No banding in the A2 though.


----------



## johnvburke100

superworrier said:


> Keskin Honyaki 5160. Pretty crazy F&F and grind for about 100 bucks. I wonder how the other non-Keskin knives they sell compare (only 30 bucks ish)


I just looked at the Keskin site and did some quick converting of Indonesian rupiahs to US Dollars and wow. What's the deal with these low prices? Are the products any good? Does "too good to be true" mean, as usual, "not true"?


----------



## superworrier

johnvburke100 said:


> I just looked at the Keskin site and did some quick converting of Indonesian rupiahs to US Dollars and wow. What's the deal with these low prices? Are the products any good? Does "too good to be true" mean, as usual, "not true"?


Shipping is pretty pricy FWIW. I think shipping for my knife was 30 bucks. The cheaper knives are like 30 bucks, and I think each additional knife beyond the first adds around 15 bucks to shipping. Also my knife spent a month in Indonesian "export inspection" (didn't know that was a thing).

Homebutcher sells their knives for way more than you'd pay direct. I'm guessing this is in the Dao Vua area of "cheaper labor = cheaper knives" but they seem to care about fit and finish and grind a lot more, and even their cheaper knives look nice. I'm told Dao Vua knives are also way cheaper in Vietnam. No idea about heat treat quality though. YMMV because I haven't tried the non-Keskin ones.

Another neat thing is they appear to do more novel stuff like "Cu-Mai" as well.


----------



## mmiinngg

deltaplex said:


> What's the handle material?


Ironwood


----------



## IMakeOnionsCry

SWF said:


> I was first in line for the HADO 240mm gyuto prototype sumi blue 1 damascus forged by Tanaka san and sharpened by Maruyama san:
> 
> View attachment 191287
> View attachment 191288
> View attachment 191289
> View attachment 191290


I like...Who do i have to buy a drink for to get a choil shot?


----------



## Delat

Funny story - I’ve been trying to grab something from Adonis Forged Arts (Antoine Kniamen) via Modern Cooking all year with no luck. I’d been told he either doesn’t do customs or his books were closed, but one day I decided what the heck. I randomly DM’d him asking if his books were open and he said yes! With a wait time of only 1-2 months no less.

I was so shocked he said yes that I didn’t even know what to ask for. This was the first thing that popped into my head. Stainless-clad 1.2519 core, 210x55 bunka (came out at 215) with distal taper and a thin performance grind. I love the wavy look of the bright stainless cladding coupled with the grey cloudy transitional border separating the dark core. Who’s afraid of a little carbon migration when the visual effect is so stunning?

Officially wife-approved: she says it’s the prettiest knife on the rack. I can’t wait to try it out.

Here he is with his new buddies, followed by a couple of Antoine’s pics since I haven’t had a chance to take my own beauty shots yet.


----------



## Bico Doce

HF Honyaki full tang western made from old stock W2 with mammoth ivory scales
220mm, 255 grams

I’m starting to believe Joe has one of the best full convex grinds in the game. This one is silky smooth.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Bico Doce said:


> HF Honyaki full tang western made from old stock W2 with mammoth ivory scales
> 220mm, 255 grams
> 
> I’m starting to believe Joe has one of the best full convex grinds in the game. This one is silky smooth.
> 
> View attachment 191480
> View attachment 191481
> View attachment 191482
> View attachment 191484
> View attachment 191485
> View attachment 191486


You have a great taste in knives, my friend! I guess I’d buy all of them…


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Takamura Uchigumori 240 gyuto. Has been looking for it for a while and finally got it from BST.

244 mm*51 mm
225 gram, balanced at 1 cm ahead of heel
3.1 mm thick spine above the heel, 2.0 in the middle and 0.8 mm at 1 cm from the tip


----------



## Homechef

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Takamura Uchigumori 240 gyuto. Has been looking for it for a while and finally got it from BST.
> 
> 244 mm*51 mm
> 225 gram, balanced at 1 cm ahead of heel
> 3.1 mm thick spine above the heel, 2.0 in the middle and 0.8 mm at 1 cm from the tip
> 
> View attachment 191509
> View attachment 191508
> View attachment 191510
> View attachment 191511


That handle is awesome with the sap wood! Is that your work?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Homechef said:


> That handle is awesome with the sap wood! Is that your work?


Not me. Previous owner @drsmp had it changed and it looks really nice.


----------



## Masesknives

Mr.Magnus said:


> Would like to see everyone's latest knife buy to the knife collection and also why did you get it whats good about it.
> 
> I got myself my first laser wa gyuto from M.R stil waiting for it thou.
> Its 270mm and is made of AEB-L steel witch i really like working with.
> The handle is a custom wa with maple and wenge wood.
> Wanted to try a laser so thats why i got it


The latest knife I got was this Prever from Ryusen Hamono, it was more a trade rather than a purchase because I like to get a feel from different knives. It’s thin, cuts well and has a nice feel to it but not a favorite.

The last one I got that I actually bought was the Majime Lilited edition, I didn’t like this knife at all though as the balance was to far back in the handle for me and I like my knives more forward heavy. It was also way too thick for me behind the edge. (I had to thin it out and remove almost 1mm of steel before it cut anything near what I’m used to)


----------



## birdsfan

I loved the 210 so much, I had to get his big brother!

Shi.Han stainless clad 52100. Love the cladding on these. Looks like the sea as a storm is rolling in.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

My new Marlboro...er... Munetoshi is here.

Thanks KKF for the recommendation.


----------



## capt4inslow

@Kevo90 sent me tracking for this from London less than 12 hours ago, and it's here already (I'm in California). My quest to acquire KS profile knives continues. Got the Kashima not too long ago, and the Vintage Sabatier also not long ago, and here's the KS. Hopefully I can exercise some self control since I don't know how many 240mm gyutos a fella can (should?) have, but I've got a lot. 






with the kashima: 





all the flavors so far, the modern sab, kashima, vintage sab, and the KS:


----------



## Chicagohawkie

capt4inslow said:


> @Kevo90 sent me tracking for this from London less than 12 hours ago, and it's here already (I'm in California). My quest to acquire KS profile knives continues. Got the Kashima not too long ago, and the Vintage Sabatier also not long ago, and here's the KS. Hopefully I can exercise some self control since I don't know how many 240mm gyutos a fella can (should?) have, but I've got a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the kashima:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the flavors so far, the modern sab, kashima, vintage sab, and the KS:


12 hours from London to cali? Did this book a seat on the concord?


----------



## capt4inslow

Chicagohawkie said:


> 12 hours from London to cali? Did this book a seat on the concord?




it was dropped off at a fedex in london 2:30pm local time on 8/3. 

it was available for me to pick up here at 12pm local time on 8/4 here in los angeles.


----------



## blokey

capt4inslow said:


> it was dropped off at a fedex in london 2:30pm local time on 8/3.
> 
> it was available for me to pick up here at 12pm local time on 8/4 here in los angeles.


London is bit ahead in time so 2:30pm 8/3 in London should be 10:30 pm 8/2 in LA, still very fast tho.


----------



## Gregmega

Bico Doce said:


> HF Honyaki full tang western made from old stock W2 with mammoth ivory scales
> 220mm, 255 grams
> 
> I’m starting to believe Joe has one of the best full convex grinds in the game. This one is silky smooth.
> 
> View attachment 191480
> View attachment 191481
> View attachment 191482
> View attachment 191484
> View attachment 191485
> View attachment 191486


Can’t believe you beat me to this one. I was up in Joe’s DMs too


----------



## Bico Doce

Gregmega said:


> Can’t believe you beat me to this one. I was up in Joe’s DMs too


While you were up in the DM’s I was getting down on the site


----------



## Geigs

Mono 52100, Forged, thermal cycled, normalized, DET annealed, heat treated +cryo, ~62.5 hrc. Bright machine finish, wa handles, convex grind, full distal taper, balance point at the name stamp. ~275g +/- ~250 x ~55 mm. Was lucky enough to claim one.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Oh my goodness … three of Devin’s treasures! Apex Ultra or MagnaCut?


----------



## Bico Doce

Geigs said:


> View attachment 191835


You picked up all 3 of these??


----------



## Geigs

Bico Doce said:


> You picked up all 3 of these??


Edited original post - I snagged one of these (middle).


----------



## esoo

Brian Weekley said:


> Oh my goodness … three of Devin’s treasures! Apex Ultra or MagnaCut?



I saw these on Instagram - they are 52100 monosteel.


----------



## Bico Doce

Geigs said:


> Edited original post - I snagged one of these (middle).


And it’s a beauty indeed. Great pickup!


----------



## daniel_il

Geigs said:


> Mono 52100, Forged, thermal cycled, normalized, DET annealed, heat treated +cryo, ~62.5 hrc. Bright machine finish, wa handles, convex grind, full distal taper, balance point at the name stamp. ~275g +/- ~250 x ~55 mm. Was lucky enough to claim one.
> View attachment 191835


The right one is on way to me


----------



## Choppin

Bico Doce said:


> HF Honyaki full tang western made from old stock W2 with mammoth ivory scales
> 220mm, 255 grams
> 
> I’m starting to believe Joe has one of the best full convex grinds in the game. This one is silky smooth.
> 
> View attachment 191480
> View attachment 191481
> View attachment 191482
> View attachment 191484
> View attachment 191485
> View attachment 191486


nice weight for a 220! is the balance point closer to the handle?


----------



## Bico Doce

Choppin said:


> nice weight for a 220! is the balance point closer to the handle?


It skews more neutral but still has forward balance to it. Feels nimble in hand.


----------



## Grit

A thin Raquin, more ZziiiiiinNg than BrrrRrraaaaaPp. Definatelly my kind of knife, and it goes well with the other Raquins I have - they’re all pretty thin actually. This one is 195 x 47 mm.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Grit said:


> A thin Raquin, more ZziiiiiinNg than BrrrRrraaaaaPp. Definatelly my kind of knife, and it goes well with the other Raquins I have - they’re all pretty thin actually. This one is 195 x 47 mm.
> 
> View attachment 191875


Nice touch with the light handle part. Did it come like that or did you sand off some of the burnt wood in that area?


----------



## Grit

daddy yo yo said:


> Nice touch with the light handle part. Did it come like that or did you sand off some of the burnt wood in that area?


It came that way, he didn’t burn that part. Perfectly flush bolster


----------



## bradmacmt

Nothing flashy - Toyama 212mm x 51mm Gyuto. My third Toyama. I put Toyama knives in the Guy Clark song category - "Stuff That Works."

_Stuff that works, stuff that holds up 
The kind of stuff you don't hang on the wall 
Stuff that's real, stuff you feel 
The kind of stuff you reach for when you fall..._


----------



## timebard

Kagekiyo ginsan with Myojin's convex grind and 'ribbed for pleasure'  carved handle arrived today from @labor of love. Been looking for a good convex ground 225-230 stainless gyuto as a lazy one-and-done option and I think this will do nicely...


----------



## blokey

Zakuri Sabaki Bocho, little boning workhorse, Jon have rounded spine and choil for me. Very nice in the hand.


----------



## superworrier

MCX Spare ApexUltra


----------



## miggus

I love my Gesshin Uraku that received additional thinning by Jon, it's basically the perfect knife for me. Thanks @minibatataman, for the sale in 2019 

But I wanted something more rustic, i.e. non-stainless. After searching in the market for a while, and resisting the urge to splurge on a masamoto, I transferred some funds to bluewayjapan. In return, they sent me an Ashi Shirogami 240. I love it already. It actually is even thinner than the Uraku, and with the patina, it's just perfect.


----------



## labor of love

Enjoying my day off sharpening up my @MSicardCutlery 01 gyuto HADO wh1 Junpaku and testing out a cerax 1k/3k combo I bought for my kitchen staff. 

Cerax combo is crazy good for the price. I’m tempted to keep it.


----------



## DrD23

This weeks additions 
FS Honyaki
Kipp Laser
Tanaka x Kyuzo Extra Height


----------



## labor of love

DrD23 said:


> This weeks additions
> FS Honyaki
> Kipp Laser
> Tanaka x Kyuzo Extra Height
> View attachment 192189
> 
> View attachment 192190


Who is “FS”? Great looking knife btw


----------



## blokey

labor of love said:


> Who is “FS”? Great looking knife btw


Fredrik Spåre I suppose.


----------



## blokey

labor of love said:


> Enjoying my day off sharpening up my @MSicardCutlery 01 gyuto HADO wh1 Junpaku and testing out a cerax 1k/3k combo I bought for my kitchen staff.
> 
> Cerax combo is crazy good for the price. I’m tempted to keep it.


How do you like the Junpaku compare the Kagekiyo?


----------



## labor of love

blokey said:


> How do you like the Junpaku compare the Kagekiyo?


 
Close call. Kagekiyo thinner pure cutter, Junpaku much thinner and lighter than my OUL ginsanko and I suppose HADO ginsanko. Junpaku faux bevel finish is not optimal and will be removed soon-can’t give it a full assessment until that happens. Tanaka wh1 is really great, so on that reason alone I had to walk away from ginsan


----------



## DrD23

blokey said:


> Fredrik Spåre I suppose.


indeed


----------



## itzjustchris1

_Another new knife day for me!  Hitohira Togashi White 1 Damascus 240mm Gyuto with Ebony and Buffalo horn ferrule. I came across this knife and had a good price tag that couldn’t pass on it.

















_


----------



## jedy617

Blue 2 integral honyaki doggy knife


----------



## JayS20

For people who don't know it's actually a lynx paw.
Really nice Isasmedjan. Clean and nice


----------



## jedy617

JayS20 said:


> For people who don't know it's actually a lynx paw.
> Really nice Isasmedjan. Clean and nice


Aww you ruined it I wanted doggy paw


----------



## pjheff

jedy617 said:


> Blue 2 integral honyaki doggy knife


----------



## HansCaravan

I picked this up after losing my other pocket knife (don't ask). Buck 112 Slim Ranger.


----------



## bahamaroot

JayS20 said:


> For people who don't know it's actually a lynx paw.


 Dude said it's doggy knife then it's a doggy knife!


----------



## Barmoley

I seem to remember that it was dog paw too, very odd @Isasmedjan didn't you say it was a dog paw somewhere?


----------



## RevJoe

Barmoley said:


> I seem to remember that it was dog paw too, very odd @Isasmedjan didn't you say it was a dog paw somewhere?


So why is called a Dog paw? I just choose this post to ask the question


----------



## Barmoley

RevJoe said:


> So why is called a Dog paw? I just choose this post to ask the question


I seem to remember Jonas saying somewhere that his mark was a dog paw representation and a story that goes with it. @JayS20 says it is a lynx paw. So we need the maker to come to the rescue and set this straight.


----------



## itzjustchris1

2 weeks of waiting and my custom is finally home. Masakage Koishi AS 210mm Gyuto with Joonetsu Solid Black Horn, Fossil Mammoth tooth spacer.


----------



## enrico l

So yeah, they all delivered on the same day coming from various countries.

Top to bottom:

Wakui White 2 Gyuto 240mm, Takeda Stainless Clad AS Mioroshi Deba 220mm (measures in at 215mm), Hado Urushi Ginsan Santoku 170mm


----------



## Bigbbaillie

Haven't been on here much lately but recently got this and can't resist the urge to show it off to the only people I know who will really appreciate it.


----------



## mack

Was lucky and got my hands on a Takamura Hana 210mm Gyuto.
















Mack.


----------



## superworrier

Fellipi 240x55 ish wrought over 52100. Need to learn how to polish this


----------



## RevJoe

superworrier said:


> Fellipi 240x55 ish wrought over 52100. Need to learn how to polish this


Just out curiosity why did you not have it polished by the maker?


----------



## superworrier

RevJoe said:


> Just out curiosity why did you not have it polished by the maker?


I mean it has a normal polish. I'm talking about a kasumi to bring out some details in the wrought. I didn't ask but many makers don't do it, and if they do, it's quite expensive.


----------



## EricEricEric

You need nagura or uchi which he doesn’t have.


----------



## superworrier

EricEricEric said:


> You need nagura or uchi which he doesn’t have.


Curious what sort of progression you used on the one you sold if you don't mind sharing. I was thinking taking it to high-ish grit then uchi fingerstones.


----------



## sunn

New friend day. Shiro Kamo Black Dragon. Aogami kuroichi.
Bunka. Looks almost like a santoku.
Love at first sight


----------



## jurdon

Kagekiyo White 2 Mizu Honyaki


----------



## MowgFace

jurdon said:


> Kagekiyo White 2 Mizu Honyaki
> 
> View attachment 192932
> 
> 
> View attachment 192933
> 
> 
> View attachment 192934


I LOVE Kagekio's Kanji.

Beautiful knife.


----------



## DitmasPork

240 Konosuke Sumiiro, SLD, gyuto.
Picked up this new stainless as a travel knife—stoked, f&f superb, gorgeous ku nashiji finish. After using carbons almost exclusively for the past decade, I’m wanting to explore stainless gyutos.


----------



## DrD23

DitmasPork said:


> 240 Konosuke Sumiiro, SLD, gyuto.
> Picked up this new stainless as a travel knife—stoked, f&f superb, gorgeous ku nashiji finish. After using carbons almost exclusively for the past decade, I’m wanting to explore stainless gyutos.
> View attachment 192937
> 
> View attachment 192938
> 
> View attachment 192939


nice! loving my 210


----------



## enrico l

@labor of love can you explain to me what you mean by faux wide bevel. I’m having a hard to understanding what makes it a faux or a real one. You can pm if you want as I don’t want clog this thread. I own a Hado white 2 “shiro” and was just curious.


----------



## DitmasPork

DrD23 said:


> nice! loving my 210


Cheers! It was a tough decision choosing between the 210 and 240. Went with the latter because I tend to do more supper parties while traveling—a longer knife beneficial for the larger amounts of food prepped; knife sometimes left sitting for a while covered in meat juice, etc.

The Sumiiro definitely has some nice heft to it.


----------



## M1k3

enrico l said:


> @labor of love can you explain to me what you mean by faux wide bevel. I’m having a hard to understanding what makes it a faux or a real one. You can pm if you want as I don’t want clog this thread. I own a Hado white 2 “shiro” and was just curious.


There's a finish "painted on" that mimics the look of a wide bevel.


----------



## labor of love

enrico l said:


> @labor of love can you explain to me what you mean by faux wide bevel. I’m having a hard to understanding what makes it a faux or a real one. You can pm if you want as I don’t want clog this thread. I own a Hado white 2 “shiro” and was just curious.


Sorry about that. I misspoke. Knife is great but the finish itself feels a little sticky.


----------



## superworrier

It is a real wide bevel but the finish is sandblasted and somewhat scratchy


----------



## nickw_

This thing showed up the other day. No idea how it happened. 

165mm Hitohiro Togashi Petty.
Stainless clad White #1. 156mm edge length, 28mm tall at heel, 2mm thick at heel.

I’m smitten with it. It glides through fruit and veggies.


----------



## tally-ho

capt4inslow said:


> @Kevo90 sent me tracking for this from London less than 12 hours ago, and it's here already (I'm in California). *My quest to acquire KS profile knives continues*. Got the Kashima not too long ago, and the Vintage Sabatier also not long ago, and here's the KS. Hopefully I can exercise some self control since I don't know how many 240mm gyutos a fella can (should?) have, but I've got a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the kashima:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the flavors so far, the modern sab, kashima, vintage sab, and the KS:



Then maybe a Mazaki (2021 profile) or Fredrik Spåre MCX next time. Profiles are quite close but with a different cross section/grind so you can experiment different cutting feels.

F. Spåre MCX 250mm on top of a Masamoto KS 240mm






Mazaki 240mm on top of a Masamoto KS 240mm






Balance points


----------



## miggus

nickw_ said:


> This thing showed up the other day. No idea how it happened.



Curious... same thing happened to me. Weird...






A Yu Kurosaki Senka-Ei 240mm Gyuto has landed at my doorstep. It's flashier than my knives usually are, but since it's not damascus, I count it as not yet too flashy. I saw it in the shop and well, it triggered that K-Tip urge that I have had for 10 years or so. I liked the simple handle and the modern shape. Fit and finish are quite good, they just forgot to smoothen the right side of the spine - left side is perfect lol. Not a big deal, will take like 2 minutes to fix. The rest of the knife is flawless.

Profile is a bit more round than I expected, I was expecting a Nakiri hidden inside with a almost-flat back portion of the blade. But I didn't check this with the vendor, so that's on me 100%. I rarely ever do rocking cuts, so I'd have liked to have that. But we'll see if this is relevant in the long run.








Feeling guilty, since I just got the great Ashi Ginga just last week. Now I've really upgraded my gear. Even though... maybe a fitting petty or two? 

It feels a lot larger than I expected, like it's 1/3 bigger than the Ashi, which it isn't.
EDIT: It is! The whole blade is 270mm, the cutting edge is 250mm. The Ashi has 240/230mm respectively, which is what I expected. That explains why it feels so long  . Weight is 184g, so quite light all in all with just enough weight not to be a pure laser anymore.


----------



## deltaplex

There are reasons to intentionally ease only the rh side of the spine, so it may not be a mistake that that's what was done to that knife.


----------



## miggus

deltaplex said:


> There are reasons to intentionally ease only the rh side of the spine, so it may not be a mistake that that's what was done to that knife.


Ah, interesting. I wonder what reasons for this there might be?


----------



## deltaplex

As a right handed knife user, you're only going to get discomfort from the 90 degree spine on the RH side, so you round that for comfort. Then when you flip the knife over to scrape the board, you then have the very crisp 90 degree LH spine side in front to move all the ingredients and liquid across the board without trailing any behind.


----------



## Sanman808

Lucky enough to snag a pair of these last week


----------



## daniel_il

DT 255mm 52100 gyuto& testujin kasumi 165 petty


----------



## M1k3

Sanman808 said:


> Lucky enough to snag a pair of these last week



Always liked Mazaki.


----------



## Romain

Without a doubt the most impressive knife I ever had. Yanick yanagiba 330 mm full kasumi polished o kissaki sakimaru, with a really beautiful handle. Not easy to capture the beauty of this piece on pictures. A really tasteful piece of work.


----------



## tgfencer

Romain said:


> Without a doubt the most impressive knife I ever had. Yanick yanagiba 330 mm full kasumi polished o kissaki sakimaru, with a really beautiful handle. Not easy to capture the beauty of this piece on pictures. A really tasteful piece of work.



Got to see this one in person last year. A beauty.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Got this new Manaka blue 1 240 today. The specs are super generous. The finish is nice. Distal taper is obvious and the grind is good. It’s very thin behind the edge and the wide bevels are nearly flat with subtle convexity on both sides, which is kinda rare as most wide bevels nowadays are concave. The only problem is it’s a lefty. Probably the most lefty gyuto I’ve ever handled. Maybe I’ll put it directly on BST for this reason. Feels a little sad.

Measurements:
244 mm*56 mm.
225 gram. Balanced at 1.5 inch ahead of the heel.
Spine is 4.8 mm at handle, 3.6 mm above the heel, 1.9 mm in the middle and 0.9 mm at 1 cm from the tip.


----------



## labor of love

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got this new Manaka blue 1 240 today. The specs are super generous. The finish is nice. Distal taper is obvious and the grind is good. It’s very thin behind the edge and the wide bevels are nearly flat with subtle convexity on both sides, which is kinda rare as most wide bevels nowadays are concave. The only problem is it’s a lefty. Probably the most lefty gyuto I’ve ever handled. Maybe I’ll put it directly on BST for this reason. Feels a little sad.
> 
> Measurements:
> 244 mm*56 mm.
> 225 gram. Balanced at 1.5 inch ahead of the heel.
> Spine is 4.8 mm at handle, 3.6 mm above the heel, 1.9 mm in the middle and 0.9 mm at 1 cm from the tip.
> 
> View attachment 193732
> View attachment 193733
> View attachment 193734


Lefty here. Might be able to take it off your hands. Let’s PM


----------



## Bico Doce

Got this Kamon on BST. Had to show it a little love but it’s a beauty 

255 x 56
258 grams
1.2519


----------



## sansho

distal taper so good you missed framing the tip in the spine shot! (too thin to see)


----------



## superworrier

Isasmedjan 26c3 Honyaki from the newsletter Couldn’t resist


----------



## capt4inslow

tally-ho said:


> Then maybe a Mazaki (2021 profile) or Fredrik by Spåre MCX next time. Profiles are quite close but with a different cross section/grind so you can experiment different cutting feels.



how tall are the mazaki / spare? i'm particular to gyutos that are 50mm or under in height... i weirdly like mazaki's extra height in my sujihiki but not so hot on tall gyutos


----------



## tally-ho

My Mazaki is 53mm and Spare is 55mm. The Spare honyaki full tang 230mm and 250mm are shorter at the heel with 51mm. There is a 230mm in the BST.


----------



## JayS20

Got this knife some months ago
Mathias Ekman 
AEB-L 246x56mm













The thinnest knife behind the edge I have. You can see it in the choil shot, that's not the edge but the last mm leading up to the edge. Completely nailflexing along the whole edge.
It's quite extreme. Really nice work, great sayas and one of my favourite logos.


----------



## brimmergj

Just showed up via BST. Iron clad Watanabe 235 x 54, 242g


----------



## PeterL

Spare MXC Apex Ultra

Length heel to tip: 230mm
Height at heel: 53mm
Weight: 202g


----------



## pjheff

PeterL said:


> Spare MXC Apex Ultra
> 
> Length heel to tip: 230mm
> Height at heel: 53mm
> Weight: 202g


----------



## enrico l

Takada no Hamono Reika White #2 Petty 135mm​
Seems like they will not make this knife again. Very happy with it


----------



## Bico Doce

Got this from the Nine today.

242 x 50
219 grams
Blue 2/soft iron


----------



## pcs-abc

Bico Doce said:


> Got this from the Nine today.
> 
> 242 x 50
> 219 grams
> Blue 2/soft iron
> 
> View attachment 193919
> View attachment 193920


That’s a beauty! Been hoping to land a nine. Do you mind my asking if it was a custom order from Rob?


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

Gesshin Heiji Semi-stainless 220 mm. 

It's jumping up to be my favorite stainless J-knife ever. The toughness is amazing for such a keen edge, feels like I'm cutting with a razor. Though it does pick up a quick patina.

It does crack carrots and such but it does not wedge as I thought. And its amazing when cutting onions.


----------



## MowgFace

myguidingmoonlight said:


> Gesshin Heiji Semi-stainless 220 mm.
> 
> It's jumping up to be my favorite stainless J-knife ever. The toughness is amazing for such a keen edge, feels like I'm cutting with a razor. Though it does pick up a quick patina.
> 
> It does crack carrots and such but it does not wedge as I thought. And its amazing when cutting onions.
> View attachment 193925



What’s your take on the Gesshin finishing?

Did it live up to your expectations?


----------



## pjheff

Bico Doce said:


> Got this from the Nine today.
> 
> 242 x 50
> 219 grams
> Blue 2/soft iron


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

MowgFace said:


> What’s your take on the Gesshin finishing?
> 
> Did it live up to your expectations?


It's no Kagekiyo but I really like the mirror polished choil, spine and core steel, saves me so much headache.
I love the spine being installed straight with the handle too, a misaligned spine is a deal breaker for me.

The wonky shinogi though is an unfortunate consequence of flattening the bevels. I disliked the uneven shinogi at first but it gives it personality to me.

The edge retention and performance of the knife also make me love it a lot more.


----------



## MowgFace

myguidingmoonlight said:


> It's no Kagekiyo but I really like the mirror polished choil, spine and core steel, saves me so much headache.
> I love the spine being installed straight with the handle too, a misaligned spine is a deal breaker for me.
> 
> The wonky shinogi though is an unfortunate consequence of flattening the bevels. I disliked the uneven shinogi at first but it gives it personality to me.
> 
> The edge retention and performance of the knife also make me love it a lot more.



I used to worry about wonky shinogis until I started sharpening them myself. The wavy lines seemed to appear out of nowhere!



…it was me. I did it, lol.


----------



## Hockey3081

pcs-abc said:


> That’s a beauty! Been hoping to land a nine. Do you mind my asking if it was a custom order from Rob?



I can only assume it was posted on his website and my man @Bico Doce snagged it 4 seconds after it went live because he is the king of drops.


----------



## Mlan

Bico Doce said:


> Got this from the Nine today.
> 
> 242 x 50
> 219 grams
> Blue 2/soft iron
> 
> View attachment 193919
> View attachment 193920


That is one beautiful specimen of Robs work.


----------



## Bico Doce

Hockey3081 said:


> I can only assume it was posted on his website and my man @Bico Doce snagged it 4 seconds after it went live because he’s is the king of drops.


@pcs-abc exactly this


----------



## Bico Doce

pjheff said:


> View attachment 193930


----------



## RickyBobby

Certainly not as fancy/pricy as many of the knives on here, but two great performers in their respective price ranges. 

The Takamura Nigaki SG2 Santoku and the Masutani VG1 Santoku

​


----------



## DrD23

Newest Addition to the stable, Kono Fujiyama FM White #1 240mm Gyuto  Took a photo op with his little brothers too.


----------



## M1k3

myguidingmoonlight said:


> Gesshin Heiji Semi-stainless 220 mm.
> 
> It's jumping up to be my favorite stainless J-knife ever. The toughness is amazing for such a keen edge, feels like I'm cutting with a razor. Though it does pick up a quick patina.
> 
> It does crack carrots and such but it does not wedge as I thought. And its amazing when cutting onions.
> View attachment 193925


Ease the shoulders of the Shinogi and the cracking will go away.


----------



## Choppin

myguidingmoonlight said:


> Gesshin Heiji Semi-stainless 220 mm.
> 
> It's jumping up to be my favorite stainless J-knife ever. The toughness is amazing for such a keen edge, feels like I'm cutting with a razor. Though it does pick up a quick patina.
> 
> It does crack carrots and such but it does not wedge as I thought. And its amazing when cutting onions.
> View attachment 193925


Did you order a 220 specifically or is it a 210 (oversized like usually do)?


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

Choppin said:


> Did you order a 220 specifically or is it a 210 (oversized like usually do)?


Yeah, it was an oversized 210


----------



## pcs-abc

Bico Doce said:


> @pcs-abc exactly this


So no newsletter heads-up on this one?


----------



## Bico Doce

pcs-abc said:


> So no newsletter heads-up on this one?


I thought there was or at least an IG post indicating that knives were available


----------



## pcs-abc

Bico Doce said:


> I thought there was or at least an IG post indicating that knives were available


Nothing in my inbox or junk mailbox, and didn’t see anything on IG with alerts set up.

I’ll have my time eventually! And happy for you - curious to hear how it performs, would love to read a review.


----------



## Bico Doce

pcs-abc said:


> Nothing in my inbox or junk mailbox, and didn’t see anything on IG with alerts set up.
> 
> I’ll have my time eventually! And happy for you - curious to hear how it performs, would love to read a review.


----------



## pcs-abc

Bico Doce said:


> View attachment 193962


Ah yes, I remember this one. Thought it must have been a more recent one that I had missed


----------



## RockyBasel

JayS20 said:


> Got this knife some months ago
> Mathias Ekman
> AEB-L 246x56mm
> View attachment 193836
> 
> View attachment 193837
> 
> View attachment 193838
> 
> 
> The thinnest knife behind the edge I have. You can see it in the choil shot, that's not the edge but the last mm leading up to the edge. Completely nailflexing along the whole edge.
> It's quite extreme. Really nice work, great sayas and one of my favourite logos.



Super looking knife - I think it’s difficult to get anything from him. Let us know how it performs


----------



## Brian Weekley

When this Rader Gyuto was posted on BST a while back, I grabbed it. You don’t see Rader’s work available very often … for good reason … his knives check every box a knife enthusiast could have. One of my great regrets was passing on a Rader 5 metal Damascus for a good friend. While it was the right thing to do, I’m still hunting for a Rader 5 metal Damascus here, years later. HINT … HINT!

Having said that, this Rader is an absolute gem. 

Blade length … 230mm
Edge length … 228mm
Depth at heel … 60mm
Thickness measured at spine … 4.3mm at heel, 2.14mm mid blade, 1.14mm 1” from tip
Weight … 242gns
Steel … 52100

A few pics …















What I absolutely love about Rader’s knives is that they are wonderful performers in the kitchen, and his 52100 steel blades take on the nicest patina in use. Rader’s handles … only Will Newhams comes close!

I did manage to put the knife to work this week … mostly prepping my version of pico de gallo and fajitas. The Rader made the prep a complete joy. 















This wonderful knife completely validated my decision to move on a number of nice knives in favour of a few top end knives like this Rader. There is a reason they rarely come up for sale. His knives are that good. Buy one when you can.


----------



## Bico Doce

Brian Weekley said:


> This wonderful knife completely validated my decision to move on a number of nice knives in favour of a few top end knives like this Rader. There is a reason they rarely come up for sale. His knives are that good. Buy one when you can.


Im still kicking myself for letting this one pass me up when I saw it available. As always, love the new knife posts - great pics and details


----------



## timebard

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 193988
> 
> 
> When this Rader Gyuto was posted on BST a while back, I grabbed it. You don’t see Rader’s work available very often … for good reason … his knives check every box a knife enthusiast could have. One of my great regrets was passing on a Rader 5 metal Damascus for a good friend. While it was the right thing to do, I’m still hunting for a Rader 5 metal Damascus here, years later. HINT … HINT!
> 
> Having said that, this Rader is an absolute gem.
> 
> Blade length … 230mm
> Edge length … 228mm
> Depth at heel … 60mm
> Thickness measured at spine … 4.3mm at heel, 2.14mm mid blade, 1.14mm 1” from tip
> Weight … 242gns
> Steel … 52100
> 
> A few pics …
> 
> View attachment 193997
> View attachment 193998
> View attachment 193999
> View attachment 194000
> 
> 
> What I absolutely love about Rader’s knives is that they are wonderful performers in the kitchen, and his 52100 steel blades take on the nicest patina in use. Rader’s handles … only Will Newhams comes close!
> 
> I did manage to put the knife to work this week … mostly prepping my version of pico de gallo and fajitas. The Rader made the prep a complete joy.
> 
> View attachment 194001
> View attachment 194002
> View attachment 194003
> View attachment 194004
> 
> 
> This wonderful knife completely validated my decision to move on a number of nice knives in favour of a few top end knives like this Rader. There is a reason they rarely come up for sale. His knives are that good. Buy one when you can.



Great to see you finding the perfect knife to replace some of those '50 for 1' sales! That is a sweet looking handle and nice specs.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

Wrong thread.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

New Xerxes workhorse, 1.2063, 230mmx56mm, Taper from 7,5mm to 0,6mm 1 cm before the tip. 250g, has a nice alloy banding, complete nailflexing...in


----------



## tylerleach

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 193988
> 
> 
> When this Rader Gyuto was posted on BST a while back, I grabbed it. You don’t see Rader’s work available very often … for good reason … his knives check every box a knife enthusiast could have. One of my great regrets was passing on a Rader 5 metal Damascus for a good friend. While it was the right thing to do, I’m still hunting for a Rader 5 metal Damascus here, years later. HINT … HINT!
> 
> Having said that, this Rader is an absolute gem.
> 
> Blade length … 230mm
> Edge length … 228mm
> Depth at heel … 60mm
> Thickness measured at spine … 4.3mm at heel, 2.14mm mid blade, 1.14mm 1” from tip
> Weight … 242gns
> Steel … 52100
> 
> A few pics …
> 
> View attachment 193997
> View attachment 193998
> View attachment 193999
> View attachment 194000
> 
> 
> What I absolutely love about Rader’s knives is that they are wonderful performers in the kitchen, and his 52100 steel blades take on the nicest patina in use. Rader’s handles … only Will Newhams comes close!
> 
> I did manage to put the knife to work this week … mostly prepping my version of pico de gallo and fajitas. The Rader made the prep a complete joy.
> 
> View attachment 194001
> View attachment 194002
> View attachment 194003
> View attachment 194004
> 
> 
> This wonderful knife completely validated my decision to move on a number of nice knives in favour of a few top end knives like this Rader. There is a reason they rarely come up for sale. His knives are that good. Buy one when you can.


Absolutely ridiculous


----------



## pgugger

Continuing my love affair with Migoto knives… 

Migoto White 2 259 mm sujihiki


----------



## DrD23

Not to jump on the bandwagon but this is the best feel I’ve ever had from holding a knife in my hand. Haven’t had a chance to cut with it yet, but damn. 






Handle was removed by prev owner to start a polishing job which never happened. Told him to leave it knocked off as I plan to rehandle. Any suggestions other than jobone and let’s handle are welcome (love their work, just already aware of them).


----------



## tostadas

DrD23 said:


> Not to jump on the bandwagon but this is the best feel I’ve ever had from holding a knife in my hand. Haven’t had a chance to cut with it yet, but damn.
> 
> View attachment 194288
> View attachment 194286
> 
> Handle was removed by prev owner to start a polishing job which never happened. Told him to leave it knocked off as I plan to rehandle. Any suggestions other than jobone and let’s handle are welcome (love their work, just already aware of them).


How thick is this guy?


----------



## M1k3

tostadas said:


> How thick is this guy?


Mazaki thick.


----------



## DrD23

tostadas said:


> How thick is this guy?


5mm st thickest point


----------



## gabdo

DrD23 said:


> Not to jump on the bandwagon but this is the best feel I’ve ever had from holding a knife in my hand. Haven’t had a chance to cut with it yet, but damn.
> 
> View attachment 194288
> View attachment 194286
> 
> Handle was removed by prev owner to start a polishing job which never happened. Told him to leave it knocked off as I plan to rehandle. Any suggestions other than jobone and let’s handle are welcome (love their work, just already aware of them).



Do you know of Graydon in Mass.? He did a fantastic saya for my Tanaka x Kyuzo - Tyler knows him very well


----------



## Reptyle

DrD23 said:


> Any suggestions other than jobone and let’s handle are welcome


Check out Sean Porter over at Porter Customs on ig. Top notch.


----------



## friz

DrD23 said:


> Not to jump on the bandwagon but this is the best feel I’ve ever had from holding a knife in my hand. Haven’t had a chance to cut with it yet, but damn.
> 
> View attachment 194288
> View attachment 194286
> 
> Handle was removed by prev owner to start a polishing job which never happened. Told him to leave it knocked off as I plan to rehandle. Any suggestions other than jobone and let’s handle are welcome (love their work, just already aware of them).


Thank you!


----------



## RockyBasel

This is not a new post, but I just wanted to repost with some specs

Takamura uchimigori ( or is it Hana - always get this confused)
273mm
Heel - 56 mm
Weight: 317 gm


----------



## daddy yo yo

RockyBasel said:


> This is not a new post, but I just wanted to repost with some specs
> 
> Takamura *uchimigori* ( or is it Hana - always get this confused)
> 273mm
> Heel - 56 mm
> Weight: 317 gm
> 
> View attachment 194328
> View attachment 194329
> View attachment 194330


It’s called Uchigumo.


----------



## RockyBasel

daddy yo yo said:


> It’s called Uchigumo.


----------



## cooktocut

A while back, I was chatting with Mr. Decollibus and he mentioned that he had three cleavers coming from Fredrik Spare that he was excited to do handles and sayas for. Seeing as how one of them was going to his best friend and the other he was keeping, I definitely wanted the third. I wasn’t planning on this one at all, but now that it’s here I’m very glad to have it! Spicy white, done in some very nice Turkish walnut and mammoth ivory. Edit - 215x115 @ 488 grams. Balances a little bit past my normal pinch grip, maybe half an inch, so a bit blade heavy for sure


----------



## BillHanna

Hope you hate it lol


----------



## blokey

cooktocut said:


> A while back, I was chatting with Mr. Decollibus and he mentioned that he had three cleavers coming from Fredrik Spare that he was excited to do handles and sayas for. Seeing as how one of them was going to his best friend and the other he was keeping, I definitely wanted the third. I wasn’t planning on this one at all, but now that it’s here I’m very glad to have it! Spicy white, done in some very nice Turkish walnut and mammoth ivory. Edit - 215x115 @ 488 grams. Balances a little bit past my normal pinch grip, maybe half an inch, so a bit blade heavy for sure View attachment 194883
> View attachment 194884
> View attachment 194885
> View attachment 194886
> View attachment 194887


Can't wait for mine...It's been 8 months now...


----------



## Sanman808

I was able to snag a pair of these old stock W1 steel work horses a few weeks ago

I'll say the W patinas much easier than the B in my std 240


----------



## gabdo

cooktocut said:


> A while back, I was chatting with Mr. Decollibus and he mentioned that he had three cleavers coming from Fredrik Spare that he was excited to do handles and sayas for. Seeing as how one of them was going to his best friend and the other he was keeping, I definitely wanted the third. I wasn’t planning on this one at all, but now that it’s here I’m very glad to have it! Spicy white, done in some very nice Turkish walnut and mammoth ivory. Edit - 215x115 @ 488 grams. Balances a little bit past my normal pinch grip, maybe half an inch, so a bit blade heavy for sure View attachment 194883
> View attachment 194884
> View attachment 194885
> View attachment 194886
> View attachment 194887


I've seen the blade in his workshop a few months ago, but not with this beautiful woodwork (saya and handle) - amazing, congrats!


----------



## mrmoves92

Takeda AS iron clad ~240mm gyuto. I had a work trip in Vancouver, WA, and I decided to stop by Portland Knife House. They were really nice and helpful in the store. I am excited to use the knife when I get home.


----------



## RevJoe

mrmoves92 said:


> Takeda AS iron clad ~240mm gyuto. I had a work trip in Vancouver, WA, and I decided to stop by Portland Knife House. They were really nice and helpful in the store. I am excited to use the knife when I get home.
> View attachment 195018
> 
> View attachment 195017
> 
> View attachment 195019
> 
> View attachment 195020


What's the heel hieght on that?


----------



## dmonterisi

have always eyed the tsourkan scimitars and finally traded for a 310mm. kind of amazed at how nimble it feels. way lighter than i expected. its a great addition to my marko meat marauding collection.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Marko meat marauding mix/medley/melange/menagerie.


----------



## dAtron

pgugger said:


> Continuing my love affair with Migoto knives…
> 
> Migoto White 2 259 mm sujihiki
> View attachment 194267


Were these back in stock? Looks like I missed them.


----------



## pgugger

dAtron said:


> Were these back in stock? Looks like I missed them.


There was just the one I got when I noticed, at least.


----------



## mrmoves92

RevJoe said:


> What's the heel hieght on that?


I’ll get back to you when I get back home and have a ruler. It is really tall. If you don’t hear from me in a day or two, send me a reminder pm.


----------



## Jbpruner

I just got this bad boy via trade. I can see why people really like and still seek out Treys work. The edge is super sharp but it could use some cleaning. Any suggestions on how best to clean would be greatly appreciated.

Steel is 52100 and handle material seems like Rosewood w/ an African blackwood furrel.


----------



## mrmoves92

RevJoe said:


> What's the heel hieght on that?


The heel height is 67-68mm. Closer to 68mm than 67mm.


----------



## RevJoe

Wow that's big


----------



## shinyunggyun

Toyama DEBA.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

On another thread, a couple of us were curious about the Kisuke Manaka shirogami gyuto and I took the plunge on a 210 from Miura. Figured I'd show a few pics for those others who were curious.











Shown here with a Munetoshi (below) for comparison:


----------



## Bico Doce

Had some good ones come in this week

Milan 240 in 135cr3/dirty wrought iron








Catcheside 250 in c105/soft iron


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Bico Doce said:


> Had some good ones come in this week
> 
> Milan 240 in 135cr3/clean wrought iron
> View attachment 195433
> View attachment 195434
> 
> 
> Catcheside 250 in c105/soft iron
> View attachment 195435
> 
> View attachment 195436
> View attachment 195437


nice ones! both on the wishlist


----------



## crocca86

On the way




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## M1k3

Never seen a Mazaki like that!


----------



## superworrier

Looks like the Massdrop came in early


----------



## crocca86

The real massdrop from New Mexico prefecture


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Migoto Blue 1 Suminagashi Gyuto 255mm

lucky enough to snag one of these when they were released.
Had to wait to open for [Birthday] reasons.

This is impressive in hand, flattish bevels on the left and more convex on the right
252g 245*56mm


The box is the best one i have encountered so far!
































Against a Migoto W#1


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Bico Doce said:


> Had some good ones come in this week
> 
> Milan 240 in 135cr3/clean wrought iron
> View attachment 195433
> View attachment 195434
> 
> 
> Catcheside 250 in c105/soft iron
> View attachment 195435
> 
> View attachment 195436
> View attachment 195437


Was these Milan the available knife on his Instagram?
if so, hate you....fun...congratulations!

He sent me the information and price for the knife and I said I'll take it and then all of a sudden he said it's gone...

That's not nice. But everything is fine. I'll get my custom in December. Better specs and better steel!


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> Was these Milan the available knife on his Instagram?
> if so, hate you....fun...congratulations!
> 
> He sent me the information and price for the knife and I said I'll take it and then all of a sudden he said it's gone...
> 
> That's not nice. But everything is fine. I'll get my custom in December. Better specs and better steel!


I had such an experience too with an Australian maker who is since then on my personal ban list (consisting of 2 makers). While it may have been bad timing and/or my mail in his Spam folder, I don’t like that kind of experience. My personal take, no hard feelings but I don’t have to throw my money at anyone who doesn’t want it…


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> Never seen a Mazaki like that!



If this thread has taught us anything, it's that Mazakis come in all manner of shapes, sizes, and styles.


----------



## Bico Doce

KDSDeluxe said:


> Was these Milan the available knife on his Instagram?
> if so, hate you....fun...congratulations!
> 
> He sent me the information and price for the knife and I said I'll take it and then all of a sudden he said it's gone...
> 
> That's not nice. But everything is fine. I'll get my custom in December. Better specs and better steel!


Wow you don’t sound bitter at all 

I wouldn’t be upset about it. This was from Instagram but I was the first to reach out to him. I told him I would take it immediately but I had a clarifying question which possibly due to the language barrier he might have taken as me being unsure of the purchase. That’s potentially why it may have seemed available and then gone because I confirmed with Milan I indeed very much wanted the knife for the second time. He’s about as nice a guy you can find and there was no funny business on my end to snatch this knife out of more deserving hands.

With that said, this is my 4th Milan and it’s the best of the bunch. Better steel and specs for your custom?? Good luck. My advice is let the master do what he does and get out of the way.


----------



## Bico Doce

daddy yo yo said:


> I had such an experience too with an Australian maker who is since then on my personal ban list (consisting of 2 makers). While it may have been bad timing and/or my mail in his Spam folder, I don’t like that kind of experience. My personal take, no hard feelings but I don’t have to throw my money at anyone who doesn’t want it…



I could see why that would be upsetting but that wasn’t the case here. I was the first to the prize on this one. Others were beaten fair and square.


----------



## daddy yo yo

In the end, it all comes down to Kharma. Sometimes you win, sometimes you loose. You loose a Milan - but then a [_adddesiredmakerhere_] pops up on BST and you have free funds from that Milan!


----------



## Brian Weekley

My experience … there’s no such thing as “the last good deal”. The next “best” deal is right around the corner ask me how I know with boxes and boxes of knives. Then again my arthritic fingers don’t type fast enough to win any typing contest on IG.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Brian Weekley said:


> My experience … there’s no such thing as “the last good deal”. The next “best” deal is right around the corner ask me how I know with boxes and boxes of knives. Then again my arthritic fingers don’t type fast enough to win any typing contest on IG.


This, or my hands are shaking, from drinking, or from not drinking - who knows?!


----------



## Reptyle

@Bico Doce 
You're sounding a bit defensive there. No worries Mate, no one is going after you. Getting disappointed happens in this hobby and it's totally valid to feel/ express it. You just assuage his feelings with some nice in use pics!

Also congratulations on that new beauty!


----------



## Bico Doce

Reptyle said:


> You're sounding a bit defensive there.


Maybe more than I intended. I don't really care about myself but I just wanted to make sure that it was absolutely clear Milan is completely fair in his dealings and in no way would favor me over another. I am just a regular customer to Milan, if anything I was annoying him with my questions and maybe confused him a bit on my intent.

Edit: in retrospect the "better steel, better specs" comment might have perturbed me a bit but there was no good reason to react to that part of the message.
Edit #2: after thinking about it a bit more, I would have been pissed as well thinking I had landed the knife and then have it go elsewhere. Perfectly natural response.


----------



## demosthenes

Picked up a new Wakui Migaki 240mm gyuto from Knifewear this week. I really love my Yoshikane Nashiji, and wanted to try out something similar but with a bit more heft. This fits the bill perfectly. 193g, and feels great in the hand. Cuts effortlessly but I will say it has very little food release.

Top: Wakui migaki shirogami #2, 193g
Bottom: Yoshikane nashiji skd, 171g







Wakui choil shot:


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Bico Doce said:


> Wow you don’t sound bitter at all
> 
> I wouldn’t be upset about it. This was from Instagram but I was the first to reach out to him. I told him I would take it immediately but I had a clarifying question which possibly due to the language barrier he might have taken as me being unsure of the purchase. That’s potentially why it may have seemed available and then gone because I confirmed with Milan I indeed very much wanted the knife for the second time. He’s about as nice a guy you can find and there was no funny business on my end to snatch this knife out of more deserving hands.
> 
> With that said, this is my 4th Milan and it’s the best of the bunch. Better steel and specs for your custom?? Good luck. My advice is let the master do what he does and get out of the way.


For me is definitely the 1.2519 the better steel  and for sure I let the master do what he does  just with my specs...in any case, i'm really looking forward to the custom and the size of yours would have been too close to my custom 
so it's fine the way it is

edit: I'm not mad at you  the way he did it wasn't ok. And better specs and steel was related to that, because that's how it is for me and therefore it's actually not bad for me.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

daddy yo yo said:


> I had such an experience too with an Australian maker who is since then on my personal ban list (consisting of 2 makers). While it may have been bad timing and/or my mail in his Spam folder, I don’t like that kind of experience. My personal take, no hard feelings but I don’t have to throw my money at anyone who doesn’t want it…


I also found the situation borderline. But since I'll get my custom in december, it's fine for me. But I don't think he should do that.
That can really annoy you...
That's not the best way...


----------



## Bico Doce

KDSDeluxe said:


> For me is definitely the 1.2519 the better steel  and for sure I let the master do what he does  just with my specs...in any case, i'm really looking forward to the custom and the size of yours would have been too close to my custom
> so it's fine the way it is


I wish I had one of those custom spots! And I certainly love 1.2519 as well. Sounds like it will be an amazing knife and l look forward to seeing it. The grind on this one is much different than the other 3, very impressive (his other work is amazing as well but this is just different). If someone said Myojin and Milan did a collaboration and this was the result I would believe it. Im calling this knife the "Milan FM".


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Bico Doce said:


> I wish I had one of those custom spots! And I certainly love 1.2519 as well. Sounds like it will be an amazing knife and l look forward to seeing it. The grind on this one is much different than the other 3, very impressive (his other work is amazing as well but this is just different). If someone said Myojin and Milan did a collaboration and this was the result I would believe it. Im calling this knife the "Milan FM".


That sounds good. Then you made a good shot!!! Very good. Milan just keeps getting better. I hear that from some people. That's why I'm so looking forward to it and of course I'll show it here!
The waiting is always the worst.
At the moment I'm waiting for 2 from Radiona Breg from Apex Ultra.
Then this year there will be 2 Kamon and at the end of the year the Milan.

Why can't it be the end of the year lol


----------



## Carlos Rangel

Bico Doce said:


> Had some good ones come in this week
> 
> Milan 240 in 135cr3/dirty wrought irView attachment 195434
> 
> 
> Catcheside 250 in c105/soft iron
> View attachment 195435
> 
> View attachment 195436
> View attachment 195437


That Milan is a beauti!!


----------



## Carlos Rangel

crocca86 said:


> On the way
> View attachment 195505


I got one from him, it's the only one that I haven't used it, too nice to mess it up!! Nice work horse!!


----------



## crocca86

Carlos Rangel said:


> I got one from him, it's the only one that I haven't used it, too nice to mess it up!! Nice work horse!!


It should be in my hands on Monday, really looking forward to seeing it in person


----------



## blokey

Iron clad Toyama 210 Nakiri, got it from a nice forum member, very good cutter, might change the handle and reduce the neck a little bit.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

blokey said:


> Iron clad Toyama 210 Nakiri, got it from a nice forum member, very good cutter, might change the handle and reduce the neck a little bit.
> View attachment 195723
> View attachment 195724
> View attachment 195725


hooooooooo boy nice knife
must have been a very nice forum member indeed


----------



## timebard

So I wanted to try a Fujiyama, but I knew standard FMs are lighter than I prefer... what's a knife nerd to do?






Move over Kaiju, this is the real monster!


----------



## friz

timebard said:


> So I wanted to try a Fujiyama, but I knew standard FMs are lighter than I prefer... what's a knife nerd to do?
> 
> View attachment 195721
> 
> 
> Move over Kaiju, this is the real monster!
> 
> View attachment 195744
> 
> View attachment 195745


Ohhh, is it my one?


----------



## timebard

friz said:


> Ohhh, is it my one?



Yep, via @DrD23 - we split the package deal. I've been pretty hyped up for it, now I gotta get used to a cleaver that's 2x the weight of my CCK...


----------



## friz

timebard said:


> Yep, via @DrD23 - we split the package deal. I've been pretty hyped up for it, now I gotta get used to a cleaver that's 2x the weight of my CCK...


Fair.


----------



## Bobo530

Double


----------



## Sanman808

Was lucky enough to grab this 270 blue work horse last week, after I hesitated a minute too long on the vintage white one on JNS earlier this month 

Can't wait to cut the Christmas prime rib with it


----------



## xsmx13

Bobo530 said:


> Double  View attachment 195781


Damn you! Got both that I wanted from that batch! Hope they're fun!


----------



## mgardiner

Yu Kurosaki Ei Bunka 170


----------



## itzjustchris1

New Knife Day. Kagekiyo Blue 1 240mm Gyuto. I noticed that i’ve been buying Yoshikazu Tanaka forged knives a lot lately.


----------



## chefwp

itzjustchris1 said:


> New Knife Day. Kagekiyo Blue 1 240mm Gyuto. I noticed that i’ve been buying Yoshikazu Tanaka forged knives a lot lately.


I hope you love it as much as I love mine, of the best I've ever used.


----------



## itzjustchris1

chefwp said:


> I hope you love it as much as I love mine, of the best I've ever used.


I already know that I will. Since I love using my Hitohira Tanaka x Kyuzo at work. Can't wait to put a beautiful patina on this Kagekiyo.


----------



## RockyBasel

So I got this new knife…

It is Blue 1 - that is actually a prime reason I got it - the smith normally works with Blue 2 and sometimes in white steel

Evan assured me if it’s provenance and I have no reason not to trust him.

Of course hawk-eyed and most knowledgeable @Corradobrit1 has already asked Evan about the Blue 1 question on STrata IG

I don’t have the full specs 

But man what a profile! - WH std

Gorgeous Cocobolo handle by @JoBone


----------



## Bensonhai

RockyBasel said:


> So I got this new knife…
> 
> It is Blue 1 - that is actually a prime reason I got it - the smith normally works with Blue 2 and sometimes in white steel
> 
> Evan assured me if it’s provenance and I have no reason not to trust him.
> 
> Of course hawk-eyed and most knowledgeable @Corradobrit1 has already asked Evan about the Blue 1 question on STrata IG
> 
> I don’t have the full specs
> 
> But man what a profile! - WH std
> 
> Gorgeous Cocobolo handle by @JoBone
> 
> View attachment 196361
> View attachment 196362
> View attachment 196363
> View attachment 196364
> View attachment 196365
> View attachment 196366



Very nice grab from Strada!


----------



## shinyunggyun

R.I.P. kaiju


----------



## tostadas

RockyBasel said:


> So I got this new knife…
> 
> It is Blue 1 - that is actually a prime reason I got it - the smith normally works with Blue 2 and sometimes in white steel
> 
> Evan assured me if it’s provenance and I have no reason not to trust him.
> 
> Of course hawk-eyed and most knowledgeable @Corradobrit1 has already asked Evan about the Blue 1 question on STrata IG
> 
> I don’t have the full specs
> 
> But man what a profile! - WH std
> 
> Gorgeous Cocobolo handle by @JoBone
> 
> View attachment 196361
> View attachment 196362
> View attachment 196363
> View attachment 196364
> View attachment 196365
> View attachment 196366


"just some smith"


----------



## M1k3

tostadas said:


> "just some smith"


"Probably Mazaki." - @M1k3


----------



## RockyBasel

M1k3 said:


> "Probably Mazaki." - @M1k3


I think it’s his new profile


----------



## ethompson

RockyBasel said:


> So I got this new knife…
> 
> It is Blue 1 - that is actually a prime reason I got it - the smith normally works with Blue 2 and sometimes in white steel
> 
> Evan assured me if it’s provenance and I have no reason not to trust him.
> 
> Of course hawk-eyed and most knowledgeable @Corradobrit1 has already asked Evan about the Blue 1 question on STrata IG
> 
> I don’t have the full specs
> 
> But man what a profile! - WH std
> 
> Gorgeous Cocobolo handle by @JoBone
> 
> View attachment 196361
> View attachment 196362
> View attachment 196363
> View attachment 196364
> View attachment 196365
> View attachment 196366


So… did you have this handle made as a mass drop prototype? Also it seems like a longer than 240 blade, that so?


----------



## RockyBasel

ethompson said:


> So… did you have this handle made as a mass drop prototype? Also it seems like a longer than 240 blade, that so?



The blade is 240 - but have not had a chance to measure it yet - boy I would love to have Cocobolo handles on the massdrop! 

If we have enough votes, and dollars, why not


----------



## Currantly

I was fortunate enough to be able to grab this off AI&OM knives and just finally had a chance to check it out. What we have here is a.. 240mm Hitohira Tanaka x Kyuzo Blue Super Gyuto. Fit and finish is primo like always from Hitohira, and I can’t wait to try this steel by Tanaka. Looking forward to the heavy prep day I have ahead of me tomorrow at work.

Cheers!


----------



## sansho

Currantly said:


> I was fortunate enough to be able to grab this off AI&OM knives and just finally had a chance to check it out. What we have here is a.. 240mm Hitohira Tanaka x Kyuzo Blue Super Gyuto. Fit and finish is primo like always from Hitohira, and I can’t wait to try this steel by Tanaka. Looking forward to the heavy prep day I have ahead of me tomorrow at work.
> 
> Cheers!



sweet. is that stainless clad?
didn't you also have a stainless clad in blue 1? guess you liked it enough to try it in a new steel? 
i like mine (in blue 1) as well.


----------



## Currantly

sansho said:


> sweet. is that stainless clad?
> didn't you also have a stainless clad in blue 1? guess you liked it enough to try it in a new steel?
> i like mine (in blue 1) as well.


This one is soft iron clad so not stainless.. overtime I’ve found that I just like full carbon better with seeing a patina grow. I did have a Blue 1 stainless... unfortunately I had to let it go before I had a chance to use it heavily. Weddings will do that. Super happy with what I ended up with though! I plan on grabbing another stainless when I have a chance.


----------



## PeterL

Kippington S-grind Gyuto. Used it a decent bit before getting the chance to take pics. Some nice patina developing. Love Kip's 52100.

Heel to tip length: 236mm
Height at heel: 55mm
Weight: 203g


















S-grind with my first Kippington and still one of my favourite knives.


----------



## PeterL

Isasmedjan semi-integral honyaki. Had to wait a while until I got back to the states to pick this one up. Worth the wait. Some of the best fit and finish and craftsmanship I've seen on a knife. Very refined aesthetics. Curious to see how it performs. I've attached some of my own pics but I think Jonas's do it better justice:

C105 honyaki with ridged gingee handle
Length heel to tip: 235mm
Height at heel: 52mm
Weight: 211g


----------



## doc

First @KAMON Knives


----------



## PeterL

doc said:


> First @KAMON Knives
> 
> View attachment 196623



Amazing! What wood is that on the handle? Got really interesting figure/texture to it


----------



## deltaplex

doc said:


> First @KAMON Knives
> 
> View attachment 196623



Is that handle material from a tree root!?


----------



## doc

@PeterL & @deltaplex 

The handle is made from holm oak from the mediterranean area of europe.
Absolutely fantastic structure and an outstandig work from Benjamin


----------



## superworrier

Kato came. Never expected to own of these and I guess I got lucky someone scheduled a pointless early meeting or I would not have been awake to nab this. 

Now I’m well on track to finish my knife bucket list (sans Yanick) by the end of the year. But new knives always come up so definitely optimistic of me to say that


----------



## RockyBasel

superworrier said:


> Kato came. Never expected to own of these and I guess I got lucky someone scheduled a pointless early meeting or I would not have been awake to nab this.
> 
> Now I’m well on track to finish my knife bucket list (sans Yanick) by the end of the year. But new knives always come up so definitely optimistic of me to say that


Congrats! Kato KU remains elusive and a rare bird in the wild

Would you say this is a Kato WH - I can’t seem to figure out if mine is WH or not - @JoBone said it’s 275 gm so it makes it more workhorse, but it could be due to the cocobolo handle

How much does yours weigh in at?


----------



## superworrier

RockyBasel said:


> Congrats! Kato KU remains elusive and a rare bird in the wild
> 
> Would you say this is a Kato WH - I can’t seem to figure out if mine is WH or not - @JoBone said it’s 275 gm so it makes it more workhorse, but it could be due to the cocobolo handle
> 
> How much does yours weigh in at?


Mine is not a WH because those are taller I believe. This is about 50mm and ~230 g for a 240. I could see the handle adding on the extra weight there.

EDIT: oh forgot you had the blue 1. I feel like that's almost an entirely different beast


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Another great collaborative effort with @MSicardCutlery. 

I gave Matt a sketch with rough dimensions and the profile I was after, he refined it and made it practical, we discussed some details and he executed.

165mm utility/petty in AEB-L with a cherry and purple heart handle. Light, nimble, and I think quite good looking!





And shown here with the honesuki Matt did for me. I started this with a trilogy in mind so I'm planning the final installment for later on.


----------



## jedy617

Custom build from Andrei. S90v, Damascus bolster, elm burl with mammoth tooth inlay. S90v is my favorite pocket knife steel so I wanted it on a chef as well. I think it has the best attributes of a high end PM steel. For those unfamiliar, it has even higher edge retention than ZDP, while being a little bit tougher, and it's quite a bit more stainless. Flawless execution which is to be expected.


----------



## pgugger

Picked up these JNS Wakui work-oxen on BST. Beasts! Both have nice convex grinds, though I think they could be improved with more distal taper (thinning the distal third of the blade, in this case)

Seiryu Blue 2
Weight: 304 g
Edge length: 248 mm
Heel height: 56 mm

Kasumi White 2
Weight: 318 g
Edge length: 247 mm
Heel height: 57 mm


----------



## kpham12

pgugger said:


> Picked these JNS Wakui work-oxen on BST. Beasts! Both have nice convex grinds, though I think they could be improved with more distal taper (thinning the distal third of the blade, in this case)
> 
> Seiryu Blue 2
> Weight: 304 g
> Edge length: 248 mm
> Heel height: 56 mm
> 
> Kasumi White 2
> Weight: 318 g
> Edge length: 247 mm
> Heel height: 57 mm
> 
> View attachment 196758
> 
> View attachment 196761
> 
> View attachment 196763
> 
> View attachment 196762


I have the White 2 version and I’ve been thinning it bit by bit, mostly towards the front third. Needs a little more work near the spine in some areas, but cutting feel has improved a lot, much less wedging while retaining its great food release.

Initial thinning pics:


----------



## Sanman808

Little better pic of the WH suji


----------



## Sanman808

RockyBasel said:


> Congrats! Kato KU remains elusive and a rare bird in the wild
> 
> Would you say this is a Kato WH - I can’t seem to figure out if mine is WH or not - @JoBone said it’s 275 gm so it makes it more workhorse, but it could be due to the cocobolo handle
> 
> How much does yours weigh in at?


A "WH" would have the specific WH Kanji on the opposite side of the blade.


----------



## mc2442

I received this little beauty in the mail today from @MSicardCutlery 
225x53.5 midweight-laser in 15n20 clad Apex Ultra


----------



## PeterL

Another one I had to wait to bring back from the US. Bidinger B-grind AEB-L Western Chef's. Handle is green micarta, G10, and copper hardware. 

Length heel to tip: 245mm
Height at heel: 55mm
Weight: 193g


----------



## PeterL

Dalman Rigor (A2) Monosteel Convex. Scorched elm tapered octagonal handle. Spine tapers from 4.5mm at the handle.

Length heel to tip: 250mm
Height at heel: 51mm
Weight: 209g


----------



## Carlos Rangel

PeterL said:


> Kippington S-grind Gyuto. Used it a decent bit before getting the chance to take pics. Some nice patina developing. Love Kip's 52100.
> 
> Heel to tip length: 236mm
> Height at heel: 55mm
> Weight: 203g
> 
> View attachment 196578
> View attachment 196579
> View attachment 196580
> View attachment 196581
> View attachment 196577
> 
> 
> S-grind with my first Kippington and still one of my favourite knives.
> 
> View attachment 196582


Those are nice!! I have been trying to get one from him, but he is olways busy,


----------



## RockyBasel

Sanman808 said:


> A "WH" would have the specific WH Kanji on the opposite side of the blade.


Very good to know - I will check it ouy


----------



## Benuser

A simple Robert Herder carbon petty. Blade 12.5cm, weight 42g.
Crazy thin as you may expect, but with a large handle. With other knives I hardly care, but not so with petties.
Prices have risen crazy with Herder. So I was lucky to find it at €45.


----------



## crocca86

Shihan telegraph gyuto


----------



## pjheff

crocca86 said:


> Shihan telegraph gyuto


----------



## Gregmega

Currantly said:


> I was fortunate enough to be able to grab this off AI&OM knives and just finally had a chance to check it out. What we have here is a.. 240mm Hitohira Tanaka x Kyuzo Blue Super Gyuto. Fit and finish is primo like always from Hitohira, and I can’t wait to try this steel by Tanaka. Looking forward to the heavy prep day I have ahead of me tomorrow at work.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 196478
> 
> View attachment 196476
> 
> 
> View attachment 196477
> 
> View attachment 196479


Dude this is SIIIIIIIIICK


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Got this new Fredrik Spare MCX Apex Ultra gyuto from BST recently. Was curious about the steel but the knife turns out to be very nice as well. Grind, profile, fit and finish and handle material are all very good (for the price).

232mm*53mm
195 gram; balanced at 2.5-3 cm from the heel
Spine thickness is 4.2 mm at handle, 3.5 above the heel, 2.1 in the middle and 0.8 at 1 cm from the tip














Also got this Y. Tanaka Aogami Super gyuto from BST. Rumor is Tanaka AS steels are hon-sanmai versus pre-lam stock of all other steels he uses. Patina was from my 1-week of use. Hope it has more distal taper but it still cuts well.

I also sharpened it once and the steel feels hard on Chosera 800/3000 stones. It does not have the buttery smooth feel on stones as my other Y. Tanaka blue 1/2 steels. It has a bit more glass feel than that. Not as easy to deburr as say denka either. Loaded leather strop deburrs it well though. Still gets super sharp at the end so no complaints.

230mm*50.5mm
224 gram
Spine thickness is 3.7 mm at handle, 3.4 above the heel, 2.9 in the middle and 1.6 mm at 1 cm from the tip


----------



## blokey

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got this new Fredrik Spare MCX Apex Ultra gyuto from BST recently. Was curious about the steel but the knife turns out to be very nice as well. Grind, profile, fit and finish and handle material are all very good (for the price).
> 
> 232mm*53mm
> 195 gram; balanced at 2.5-3 cm from the heel
> Spine thickness is 4.2 mm at handle, 3.5 above the heel, 2.1 in the middle and 0.8 at 1 cm from the tip
> 
> View attachment 197218
> View attachment 197219
> View attachment 197220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got this Y. Tanaka Aogami Super gyuto from BST. Rumor is Tanaka AS steels are hon-sanmai versus pre-lam stock of all other steels he uses. Patina was from my 1-week of use. Hope it has more distal taper but it still cuts well.
> 
> I also sharpened it once and the steel feels hard on Chosera 800/3000 stones. It does not have the buttery smooth feel on stones as my other Y. Tanaka blue 1/2 steels. It has a bit more glass feel than that. Not as easy to deburr as say denka either. Loaded leather strop deburrs it well though. Still gets super sharp at the end so no complaints.
> 
> 230mm*50.5mm
> 224 gram
> Spine thickness is 3.7 mm at handle, 3.4 above the heel, 2.9 in the middle and 1.6 mm at 1 cm from the tip
> 
> View attachment 197221
> 
> View attachment 197223
> 
> View attachment 197222


Spare's distal taper and grind evolved a lot from his first MCX, really hella of knife.


----------



## Dan E

I received a Salem Straub 255mm gyuto just and am quite impressed by the contrast and sharpness of the pattern. Pretty cool blade! 

No clue about performance yet as I haven’t had the time to cut but balance and weight feel good.


----------



## tim huang

Y Tanaka Dama 240 convex grind




130shibata R2 ko-bunka + 165Koishi Nakiri




a 45 tall 150Ko-santoku from Daiknives (i know, its so tall that i thought its a normal snatoku at the first sight)


----------



## SWF

Just arrived: *Ikkanshi Tadatsuna*, 150mm Funayuki, Shirogami 3


----------



## enrico l

timebard said:


> So I wanted to try a Fujiyama, but I knew standard FMs are lighter than I prefer... what's a knife nerd to do?
> 
> View attachment 195721
> 
> 
> Move over Kaiju, this is the real monster!
> 
> View attachment 195744
> 
> View attachment 195745


I was close to landing this one! Enjoy!


----------



## Currantly

Gregmega said:


> Dude this is SIIIIIIIIICK


Much appreciated!

I feel like I haven’t seen many Tanaka x Kyuzo in Blue Super. Always been a fan of the wide bevel so when I saw it was available with this steel I knew I had to have it. So far the performance has been fantastic, and it doesn’t hurt that it’s a very visually appealing piece... especially with the additional kanji.


----------



## Gregmega

Currantly said:


> Much appreciated!
> 
> I feel like I haven’t seen many Tanaka x Kyuzo in Blue Super. Always been a fan of the wide bevel so when I saw it was available with this steel I knew I had to have it. So far the performance has been fantastic, and it doesn’t hurt that it’s a very visually appealing piece... especially with the additional kanji.


If you’re a fan of that style- I might suggest looking at the razorsharp Tanaka page. I've had two from them and both were insane, really should’ve kept at least one of them. But yeah- AS is a treat for sure. Very special, that one. Really reminiscent of the OG fuji series.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

A Konosuke FM 240 white 1 gyuto from recent huge dump. I had the same knife in 2019/2020 but sold it earlier. Miss it sometimes so bought a new one. Compared to 2019 version it gets taller and heavier. Still as thin at 0.5 cm and 1 cm above the edge. Also got a new Myojin stamp which is nice. Surprisingly, the price is still exactly same at CKTG.

233mm*53mm
179gram
Spine is 2.8 mm at handle, 2.3 in the middle and 1.1 at 1 cm from the tip


----------



## superworrier

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got this new Fredrik Spare MCX Apex Ultra gyuto from BST recently. Was curious about the steel but the knife turns out to be very nice as well. Grind, profile, fit and finish and handle material are all very good (for the price).
> 
> 232mm*53mm
> 195 gram; balanced at 2.5-3 cm from the heel
> Spine thickness is 4.2 mm at handle, 3.5 above the heel, 2.1 in the middle and 0.8 at 1 cm from the tip
> 
> View attachment 197218
> View attachment 197219
> View attachment 197220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got this Y. Tanaka Aogami Super gyuto from BST. Rumor is Tanaka AS steels are hon-sanmai versus pre-lam stock of all other steels he uses. Patina was from my 1-week of use. Hope it has more distal taper but it still cuts well.
> 
> I also sharpened it once and the steel feels hard on Chosera 800/3000 stones. It does not have the buttery smooth feel on stones as my other Y. Tanaka blue 1/2 steels. It has a bit more glass feel than that. Not as easy to deburr as say denka either. Loaded leather strop deburrs it well though. Still gets super sharp at the end so no complaints.
> 
> 230mm*50.5mm
> 224 gram
> Spine thickness is 3.7 mm at handle, 3.4 above the heel, 2.9 in the middle and 1.6 mm at 1 cm from the tip
> 
> View attachment 197221
> 
> View attachment 197223
> 
> View attachment 197222


Definitely agree re: sharpening Tanaka AS. Retention is seemingly pretty good. I gotta say the real KU looks nice


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

superworrier said:


> Definitely agree re: sharpening Tanaka AS. Retention is seemingly pretty good. I gotta say the real KU looks nice


Yea the KU looks nice but I’m thinking of converting it to full convex kasumi. It has thick spine and true wide bevel so a lot of steel to start with.


----------



## Brian Weekley

A short while ago I had a chance to pick up a 2022 version of a Gyuto from Baltimore maker, Henry Hyde. I was impressed with the original Gyuto that I bought from Henry and wanted to try his current production. I wasn’t disappointed. 

It is forged from 1084 steel with a workhorse grind and a very nice walnut and antler western style handle. The overall quality and fit and finish are well above the price of the knife. 

More specs …

Blade length … 235mm
Edge length … 221mm
Depth at heel … 55mm
Thickness at spine … 6.03mm at heel, 2.87mm mid blade, 1.3mm 1” from tip
Weight …204gms

A few pics …





















I put the knife to work as my daily user prepping a variety of items. A couple more pics …









An excellent well made and finished knife. Could easily be a regular everyday user in my kitchen at a very reasonable price. A great addition to my knife family. Thanks Henry!


----------



## deltaplex

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 197494
> 
> 
> A short while ago I had a chance to pick up a 2022 version of a Gyuto from Baltimore maker, Henry Hyde. I was impressed with the original Gyuto that I bought from Henry and wanted to try his current production. I wasn’t disappointed.
> 
> It is forged from 1084 steel with a workhorse grind and a very nice walnut and antler western style handle. The overall quality and fit and finish are well above the price of the knife.
> 
> More specs …
> 
> Blade length … 235mm
> Edge length … 221mm
> Depth at heel … 55mm
> Thickness at spine … 6.03mm at heel, 2.87mm mid blade, 1.3mm 1” from tip
> Weight …204gms
> 
> A few pics …
> 
> View attachment 197496
> View attachment 197497
> View attachment 197498
> View attachment 197499
> View attachment 197500
> View attachment 197501
> 
> 
> I put the knife to work as my daily user prepping a variety of items. A couple more pics …
> 
> View attachment 197502
> View attachment 197503
> 
> 
> An excellent well made and finished knife. Could easily be a regular everyday user in my kitchen at a very reasonable price. A great addition to my knife family. Thanks Henry!


Any chance we can get a shot of the handle from the top down?


----------



## More_Gyutos

Wakui V2 240mm Gyuto. Wasn't sure what to expect for F&F on this one. Overall, it is very good except for the gaps by the tang. (edited bc autocorrect)


----------



## M1k3

More_Gyutos said:


> View attachment 197559
> View attachment 197560
> View attachment 197561
> View attachment 197562
> 
> Wakui V2 240mm Gyuto. Wasn't sure what to expect for F&F on this one. Overall, it is very good except for the gaps by the tang. (edited bc autocorrect)


Nice looking knife!

P.S. a little beeswax can fix up the gap by the tang.


----------



## More_Gyutos

M1k3 said:


> Nice looking knife!
> 
> P.S. a little beeswax can fix up the gap by the tang.


I was going to go that route, but I decided to try silicone. I didn't have any, so I went to the store and I accidentally bought white.  I have since gotten clear silicone and and it looks good.


----------



## Brian Weekley

deltaplex said:


> Any chance we can get a shot of the handle from the top down?








Done!


----------



## esoo

Welp, it has arrived




As expected, the blade is rotated in the handle. The grind is a bit uneven at the heel on the left side. Other than that seems to be fairly free of faults. 

Seems like it will need a thinning to make it a bit more lefty friendly...


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> Welp, it has arrived
> View attachment 197655
> 
> As expected, the blade is rotated in the handle. The grind is a bit uneven at the heel on the left side. Other than that seems to be fairly free of faults.
> 
> Seems like it will need a thinning to make it a bit more lefty friendly...
> View attachment 197654


----------



## enrico l

I found a unicorn.

2014 Konosuke Fujiyama Funayuki 240mm Blue 2 (Morihiro sharpened)

1 previous owner as well

Bad photos cause tired


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Bensonhai

Nigara Hamono Rainbow Damascus B2 240mm
Tetsujin Metal Flow B2 240mm
Konosuke Fujiyama FM W2 240mm
Goko Kogetsu Hon-yaki Monosteel W1 240mm
Konosuke Fujiyama FM W1 210mm


----------



## itzjustchris1

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> A Konosuke FM 240 white 1 gyuto from recent huge dump. I had the same knife in 2019/2020 but sold it earlier. Miss it sometimes so bought a new one. Compared to 2019 version it gets taller and heavier. Still as thin at 0.5 cm and 1 cm above the edge. Also got a new Myojin stamp which is nice. Surprisingly, the price is still exactly same at CKTG.
> 
> 233mm*53mm
> 179gram
> Spine is 2.8 mm at handle, 2.3 in the middle and 1.1 at 1 cm from the tip
> 
> View attachment 197437
> View attachment 197438
> View attachment 197439
> View attachment 197440



I caught both 2 last drops of the FM White 1 and I noticed that the latest drop is much more thinner and lighter than the one before it.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

itzjustchris1 said:


> I caught both 2 last drops of the FM White 1 and I noticed that the latest drop is much more thinner and lighter than the one before it.


Maybe you got one of those baby Kaijus? Must be very nice!


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Maybe you got one of those baby Kaijus? Must be very nice!


Kaiju is been made of blue steel only as far as I know.
I might be wrong


----------



## itzjustchris1

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Maybe you got one of those baby Kaijus? Must be very nice!


Maybe…maybe not…but here’s a choil shot. Left side is the recent release and Right side is the one before.


----------



## Delat

itzjustchris1 said:


> Maybe…maybe not…but here’s a choil shot. Left side is the recent release and Right side is the one before. View attachment 197855



Wow they definitely put it on a diet.


----------



## Gregmega

enrico l said:


> I found a unicorn.
> 
> 2014 Konosuke Fujiyama Funayuki 240mm Blue 2 (Morihiro sharpened)
> 
> 1 previous owner as well
> 
> Bad photos cause tired
> View attachment 197809
> View attachment 197810


I will buy this.  


Seriously cool find tho


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

itzjustchris1 said:


> Maybe…maybe not…but here’s a choil shot. Left side is the recent release and Right side is the one before. View attachment 197855


Cool. What’s the weight of the right one?


----------



## enrico l

Gregmega said:


> I will buy this.
> 
> 
> Seriously cool find tho


It feels so confident in hand. I’m not sure how I even landed this lol


----------



## miggus

Got this TFTFTF second hand from the internets. Purchase was a bit tricky, but worked out eventually. Thanks @mack for the hint 














It's got an unusual profile for a TF - little belly, more like a slicer. Same height at the heel as the 210, but much flatter on it's way to the tip.







It obviously has been tampered with - the KU finish has been partially removed and the edge polished, some thinning was also attempted.
Not well-done, quit inconsistent with a lot of scratches in all directions. Not a fan of all this, but I knew that.






Actually, the upgraded ebony handle is quite nice.

I see it as a project knife and would like to end up with something close to what @Hz_zzzzzz has done here:






Show your work! Uchigumori and co...


Nakayma Asagi Go on then - how on earth do you use a Nakayama Asagi for polishing? What tips and secrets do you have for me... I have a very old Asagi, that may well be Nakayama going by the look and feel of it. It's probably not the hardest one out there (I'd say a high 4.5 or low 5), but...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





But I'll need some help with that lol. I guess I'll make a new thread for this soon


----------



## Bensonhai

Fujiwara Yoshiaki (Kato Kiyoshi) WH 210mm Gyuto in my favorite steel Shirogami #1


----------



## enrico l

More pics of the 2014 Konosuke Funayuki sharpened by Morihiro


----------



## Gregmega

In honor of receiving a Mazaki 180 dammy petty to round out the set, I did a test etch on this new Maz honyaki to see how the banding would come up. So here’s some candy.


----------



## Bensonhai

Nakagawa Ginsan Chuka 170mm with Maplewood Handle


----------



## jedy617

Didn't need another knife...but for 40% off at tosho, what a knife. Hatsukokoro Komorebi 240. 248mm edge length, 58mm heel, 250g with ebony handle. 4mm stock thickness, Tapers down to nothing near the tip. Super thin behind the edge. Awesome kasumi finish.


----------



## heldentenor

@jedy617 this looks SO much better in your pics than it did on the Tosho website.


----------



## jedy617

heldentenor said:


> @jedy617 this looks SO much better in your pics than it did on the Tosho website.


Yeah I feel like sometimes they try and get too artsy and in the process you lose what the knife should actually look like. Thankfully I saw pics from other retailers like KnS. I would have bought this one from James, but I wasn't planning on buying one from the getgo before the great sale. I do have a tiny bit of regret, the dama one also looks amazing and I do prefer blue 1...but on the other hand, natural stone kasumi is sweet, and it's cheaper


----------



## enrico l

Old vs new. Kono FM w1 240mm


----------



## tostadas

jedy617 said:


> Yeah I feel like sometimes they try and get too artsy and in the process you lose what the knife should actually look like. Thankfully I saw pics from other retailers like KnS. I would have bought this one from James, but I wasn't planning on buying one from the getgo before the great sale. I do have a tiny bit of regret, the dama one also looks amazing and I do prefer blue 1...but on the other hand, natural stone kasumi is sweet, and it's cheaper


I felt like this knife was already a great deal for the original K&S price of ~$400. Absolute steal at the tosho clearance price.


----------



## jedy617

tostadas said:


> I felt like this knife was already a great deal for the original K&S price of ~$400. Absolute steal at the tosho clearance price.


It is a 210 but considering it's much bigger than a Sakai 210, someone should grab this, really good value considering a handle like this from Joe would cost $150 anyway: Custom Hatsukokoro Komorebi B2 Gyuto 210mm - Desert ironwood burl and horn


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

jedy617 said:


> Didn't need another knife...but for 40% off at tosho, what a knife. Hatsukokoro Komorebi 240. 248mm edge length, 58mm heel, 250g with ebony handle. 4mm stock thickness, Tapers down to nothing near the tip. Super thin behind the edge. Awesome kasumi finish.
> 
> View attachment 198228
> 
> 
> View attachment 198227
> 
> View attachment 198229


This is so nice!! Especially for the price!


----------



## Greasylake

Probably my most unique auction buy to date, and also the roughest condition. Tamahage unagisaki with wrought cladding


----------



## deltaplex

Can't wait to see this all cleaned up!


----------



## Delat

Brian Hanson normally sells damascus knives via Epicurean Edge. He recently introduced a significantly cheaper line designed for line cooks. They’re a bit thicker and the handle isn’t as detailed but they’re a great value at around $225 - $275.

I had him make me a little 180mm gyuto and paid a small upcharge for a thinner grind. I also had him use a block of wood I had sitting around for the handle.

There are Brian’s photos followed by my unboxing video on IG.


----------



## tostadas

Delat said:


> Brian Hanson normally sells damascus knives via Epicurean Edge. He recently introduced a significantly cheaper line designed for line cooks. They’re a bit thicker and the handle isn’t as detailed but they’re a great value at around $225 - $275.
> 
> I had him make me a little 180mm gyuto and paid a small upcharge for a thinner grind. I also had him use a block of wood I had sitting around for the handle.
> 
> There are Brian’s photos followed by my unboxing video on IG.
> View attachment 198509
> 
> View attachment 198510



What steel combo is that? Looks amazing


----------



## jedy617

Halcyon Forge workhorse, bridge wrought iron over 1.2519, and some beautiful myrtle burl.


----------



## Delat

tostadas said:


> What steel combo is that? Looks amazing



Stainless-clad vtoku2 from Takefu. I’m really liking the look of stainless-clad over high carbon core these days. 

Here’s Brian’s IG announcement of this line. For the knife nuts on this forum I would definitely recommend requesting a thin grind (and paying the upcharge). Unless you’re a line cook and/or need a workhorse, that is.


----------



## Mikeadunne

jedy617 said:


> Halcyon Forge workhorse, bridge wrought iron over 1.2519, and some beautiful myrtle burl.
> 
> View attachment 198517
> 
> 
> View attachment 198516
> 
> 
> View attachment 198515


damn I really need to get on the hf bandwagon


----------



## daddy yo yo

Arrived today from an incredibly nice forum member:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

jedy617 said:


> Halcyon Forge workhorse, bridge wrought iron over 1.2519, and some beautiful myrtle burl.
> 
> View attachment 198517
> 
> 
> View attachment 198516
> 
> 
> View attachment 198515



Damn good looking knife!


----------



## Sushiman703

210mmx50mm wide bevel Indonesian gyuto


----------



## tag98

New 240 kawamura from the sharp knife scratch and dent sale, definetely a bit wonky as promised but im sure i can make it better or find someone to improve it if i get frustrated, either way i love the look of it and am glad i picked it up!


----------



## deltaplex

That's a clad knife? Shouldn't be too horrible to straighten out that portion right in front of the handle


----------



## tag98

deltaplex said:


> That's a clad knife? Shouldn't be too horrible to straighten out that portion right in front of the handle


Yeah its a clad knife, i have yet to straighten one but from what ive read its certainly not impossible, going to do more reading before i make an attempt though


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tag98 said:


> New 240 kawamura from the sharp knife scratch and dent sale, definetely a bit wonky as promised but im sure i can make it better or find someone to improve it if i get frustrated, either way i love the look of it and am glad i picked it up!View attachment 198627
> View attachment 198628
> View attachment 198629


Tbh this is beyond dent and scratch IMO. The maker should not send out a knife like that.


----------



## tag98

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Tbh this is beyond dent and scratch IMO. The maker should not send out a knife like that.


I would agree that this is pretty wonky, that said sharp was honest about the bends and the price reflected it, i figure either ill learn some things from it or ill get annoyed and pay someone to fix it and learn that projects arent for me, a learning experience either way lol


----------



## superworrier

Heiji 270 carbon suji

Pleasantly surprised with fit and finish. Not to say it’s very good, but my expectations were low and in practical terms the choil is polished enough that it’s comfortable to hold (unlike Wat KU). OOTB edge is really good


----------



## miggus

Hmm this escalated a bit, I think.






But I saw them at Sharp Knife Shop which ended up with prices a bit lower than from Japan at the moment, so I went for those. TF Denka, 165mm and 195mm. Since it's such a curiosity, I couldn't resist the large one. It's quite a beast, but should be fun for making Krautsalat for 30 people. To be honest, that's probably the only thing it will excel at.












Shipping was the fastest I maybe ever had. Ordered from SKS in Canada on Wednesday, knives were delivered by UPS today.

No obvious flaws, nice and straight and TF-style razor sharp out of the box. Compared to the Kurosaki Senko-Ei, which costs a fair chunk less, the wabi-sabi is strong though.






But as usual, nothing that will impair functionality per se.

The 195 is quite massive, weighing in at 260g:






The 165 is nice and nimble, without going full laser at 156 grams.







Both are pretty twisted as far as handle insert goes. No problem for me - I only ever realized this by deliberately looking for it.










Now I need to find 30 people to make Krautsalat for... quickly


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## Delat

Another impulse buy - Frederick Spare MCX Bunka. Mono 1.2419.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Latest purchase. A 'custom' Herman Sting (#100) by a Polish maker Bertosz Herman, who machines everything in house right down to the ceramic bearing system. Machined and skeletonized Ti scales, M390 (HRC61) blade in an unusual shiny stonewash finish. Puts the TF F&F to shame


----------



## cawilson6072

JUST clicked “go” on a Wakui Kaeru Kasumi Workhorse Gyuto 210mm from JNS…their summer sale, no VAT and free shipping to the US seemed like just a great price ($263 OTD). I’ve been thinking about a 210 WH of some sort for a while - so nice when something at the top of your list is on Summer Sale!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Over a year ago I decided to sell off fifty of my knives and direct the proceeds to acquire a few of what I considered to be customs … outstanding examples of the work of a few of my favourite makers. Alex Horn was among the top of my list. I asked Alex to produce a custom Gyuto for me along the lines of one of his award winning knife that I had missed purchasing. This is that knife and by Alex’s own words “Probably the most technically difficult knife I've made so far.” It is a 225 layer Damascus San Mai integral coffee etched 52100 core, clad with 112 layers of 1055 and A203E steel per side. The handle is Bog Oak with Amboyna Burl and white g-10 spacers. 

Specs are as follows …

Blade length … 241mm
Edge length … 245mm (yes that’s right … the cutting edge is longer than the blade)
Depth at heel … 55mm
Thickness measured at spine … 3.27mm at heel, 2.47mm mid blade, 0.77mm 1” from tip
Weight … 186gms

Take a moment and re-read the foregoing specs … an epic effort to produce a unique knife. 

A few pics …


















Lots of thought went into a suitable “welcome to the family meal” for this special addition. I settled on a nice piece of beef rib eye cooked sous vide in my Anova Prevision Oven at 135F to 110F internal followed by a reverse sear on a carbon pan in bacon fat and butter with garlic and thyme to 132F. Sides were my favourite Walla Walla sweet onions and mushrooms caramelized and cooked in bacon fat. The new Gyuto by Alex Horn did the chopping/cutting chores. 

A few final pics …












As expected the Horn gyuto performed perfectly in doing its part to produce this perfect meal. As with many things in life 50% of the effort goes into the last 5% of the work to complete the task. The “last 5%” and the effort Alex put into achieving exactly what he wanted is obvious at every level with this knife. Alex’s fit and finish is outstanding with a special mention of his coffee etching. I’ve never seen better. 

Many thanks Alex.


----------



## Bensonhai

Fujiwara Yoshiaki (Kato Kiyoshi)
270mm Sujihiki Vintage Shirogami#1


----------



## Heckel7302

Got the new cocobolo handle fitted on the new 210 Denka. Had to swap the sticker over.


----------



## shinyunggyun

Heckel7302 said:


> Got the new cocobolo handle fitted on the new 210 Denka. Had to swap the sticker over.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199257
> View attachment 199256


----------



## blokey

Sakai Kikumori Gokujo white #2 cleaver, very thin, and actually don't feel heavy for something weights 520g.


----------



## 4wa1l

blokey said:


> Sakai Kikumori Gokujo white #2 cleaver, very thin, and actually don't feel heavy for something weights 520g.
> View attachment 199319
> View attachment 199321
> 
> View attachment 199322


Keen to hear your thoughts after some use!


----------



## Rangen

Here it is, 373g and 300mm of Denka Gyuto goodness. If I said I was thrilled, I'd be understating the case. This one is going to see a lot of board time.








And as if I were not already excited enough, it came with this note:


----------



## blokey

4wa1l said:


> Keen to hear your thoughts after some use!


Just cut some left over carrots so far, the factory edge is honestly non existent, but with a little time on stone it cuts really well, gliding through most stuff. The bevel is quite flat unlike some other Japanese made cleavers tho.


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

Rangen said:


> Here it is, 373g and 300mm of Denka Gyuto goodness. If I said I was thrilled, I'd be understating the case. This one is going to see a lot of board time.
> View attachment 199351
> 
> View attachment 199352
> 
> And as if I were not already excited enough, it came with this note:
> View attachment 199353


300mm! That's a weapon of food destruction right there.


----------



## shinyunggyun

Rangen said:


> Here it is, 373g and 300mm of Denka Gyuto goodness. If I said I was thrilled, I'd be understating the case. This one is going to see a lot of board time.
> View attachment 199351
> 
> View attachment 199352
> 
> And as if I were not already excited enough, it came with this note:
> View attachment 199353


----------



## Pie

Oh man am I ever hyped up about this one, picked it up for just over $100USD. Hatsukokoro something or the other true single bevel. Myojin’s dad grind. Iron clad, flat af and ultra thick. It’s like a honesuki shaped deba. Came with sharp metal residue from grinding still attached. My kind of knife. 








Everyone likes an ura pic. I don’t know squat about single bevels but it looks thin and consistent to me. 





Crazy solid. The fattest of spines, minimal taper. 









No edge ootb, and some wobbles in the cladding. It’s got that tachi finish some single bevels come with but it’ll see stones before it sees food. .


----------



## daniel_il

Milan 1st honyaki 130c steel


----------



## Bolt Thrower

misc assortment of dirt cheap paring knives with a 150mm petty at the bottom for reference.


----------



## hien

First western honyaki sujihiki


----------



## jedy617

Apex Ultra wrought iron MCX by Isasmedjan. Excited to test out the steel. Top notch quality...although the aesthetics don't really seem to be doing much for me. Plan to throw on a rosewood/horn handle probably and maybe try out a full kasumi polish on the wrought


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

jedy617 said:


> Apex Ultra wrought iron MCX by Isasmedjan. Excited to test out the steel. Top notch quality...although the aesthetics don't really seem to be doing much for me. Plan to throw on a rosewood/horn handle probably and maybe try out a full kasumi polish on the wrought
> 
> 
> View attachment 199682


Badass looking knife.

I love the rustic look on gyutos, scratches tend to blend in instead of standing out like on shinier knives.


----------



## McMan

jedy617 said:


> Apex Ultra wrought iron MCX by Isasmedjan. Excited to test out the steel. Top notch quality...although the aesthetics don't really seem to be doing much for me. Plan to throw on a rosewood/horn handle probably and maybe try out a full kasumi polish on the wrought
> 
> 
> View attachment 199682


PM me if you pop that handle. I'd be interested in buying it from you.


----------



## jedy617

myguidingmoonlight said:


> Badass looking knife.
> 
> I love the rustic look on gyutos, scratches tend to blend in instead of standing out like on shinier knives.


Yeah I very well might use it for a long while before delving into polishing it. I do really have to change the handle though. If you are picking a light handle, I think it either needs a dark ferrule (like ho wood and a black horn). Or should be the same material through out. Beige with a different color of beige together just feels a bit...odd haha. But super minor


----------



## jedy617

McMan said:


> PM me if you pop that handle. I'd be interested in buying it from you.


If it ever goes you have first dibs. Might want to keep it paired with the knife. Individually I love the charred oak, and I love the birch bark, for some reason the mishmosh of it together just doesn't work for my eyes.


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

jedy617 said:


> Yeah I very well might use it for a long while before delving into polishing it. I do really have to change the handle though. If you are picking a light handle, I think it either needs a dark ferrule (like ho wood and a black horn). Or should be the same material through out. Beige with a different color of beige together just feels a bit...odd haha. But super minor


I like your taste, for rustic kurouchi or wrought iron knives with darker finishes, I tend to like a lighter tone mono wood handle since it has a nice contrast with the dark finish.


----------



## miggus

Yu Kurosaki Senko-Ei Petty 130mm and 150mm.
Wasn't sure which one I actually wanted, so I ordered both. Since they're so similar, it's easier to actually let one go - the 130 is in BST now


----------



## DrD23

TF Denka 210 Gyuto direct arrived today (ordered July 12). 
48-49mm heel height, 3.8mm spine at handle, 172g 
Edge has a pretty significant curve to it, small flat spot + definitely wants to rock on the board. Not sure if that's the norm or these things just vary a lot


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Love my new Isasmedjan  What a beauty


----------



## Pauldoduy

I missed it in last year but got it this time. You have a chance to buy Takamura knives at their event held in Tokyo through September 27th.

Uchigumo Urushi sujihiki 240mm


----------



## More_Gyutos

TF Denka 165mm Nakiri. I would not normally choose a nakiri but the price was right to try a Denka and the super lovely Sharp Knife Shop guys sent me multiple pictures of 5 knives to choose from so I could pick my flavor if wabi sabi. They had a number of tasty looking flavors actually, so it was a tough choice. I think I chose well.










The scratches on the end are actually more noticeable in person, so there's that. Normal F&F roughness in spots, including a particularly sharp spot on the spine. But the blade grind is quite good. I'm looking forward to getting to know this one better.


----------



## miggus

More_Gyutos said:


> TF Denka 165mm Nakiri.


Nice, congratz! I got oneof those from SKS recently, too  They really are a good offer atm.


----------



## ZeeVee

New Isasmedjan came in recently. Here's a shot at golden hour. View attachment Isasmedjan-01212.JPG


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

New (to me) kemadi that’s wrought iron over bulat. I’m quite impressed. I bought and then quickly sold a shihan 52100 earlier this year to find a stainless line knife at my previous employment and still miss it. This is like the beefier brother of that knife. Love the forward balance, weight, profile….. and I was quite shocked to find the tip worked as well as it does. The only gripes I see on this for me is the shinogi could be eased for better cutting through tall, dense produce (got pretty caught up on a head of cabbage) and it could be a bit thinner bte for me. These are both easy fixes overall so I’m quite happy with this one. Plus she’s a total looker…. Can’t wait to see how the patina will look after some steaks…..


----------



## jedy617

Malcolm Johnson said:


> New (to me) kemadi that’s wrought iron over bulat. I’m quite impressed. I bought and then quickly sold a shihan 52100 earlier this year to find a stainless line knife at my previous employment and still miss it. This is like the beefier brother of that knife. Love the forward balance, weight, profile….. and I was quite shocked to find the tip worked as well as it does. The only gripes I see on this for me is the shinogi could be eased for better cutting through tall, dense produce (got pretty caught up on a head of cabbage) and it could be a bit thinner bte for me. These are both easy fixes overall so I’m quite happy with this one. Plus she’s a total looker…. Can’t wait to see how the patina will look after some steaks…..


Kemadi seems so weird. No website (I don't think?) and he doesn't post info on his knives really...but they use cool steels and sounds like great prices. Might have to try one day.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

jedy617 said:


> Kemadi seems so weird. No website (I don't think?) and he doesn't post info on his knives really...but they use cool steels and sounds like great prices. Might have to try one day.


Yup, IG or bst is where to find them.


----------



## Choppin

Gesshin Ittetsu 270 gyuto

Got this laser from a fellow Brazilian member, to complement my stable of workhorses. Haven’t tried it yet but I’m blown away by the F&F and how good it feels in hand. A nimble laser for sure, but not flimsy - the size and slightly forward balance gives it some authority. 

Apologies for the crappy pics. Bonus point for the kanji engraving that punched the opposite blade face. #wabisabi


----------



## Heckel7302

Harner custom paring just landed. Stout little knife. Feels great in the hand. Fit and finish is on point.


----------



## Sushiman703

Pauldoduy said:


> I missed it in last year but got it this time. You have a chance to buy Takamura knives at their event held in Tokyo through September 27th.
> 
> Uchigumo Urushi sujihiki 240mm
> View attachment 199885
> View attachment 199886
> View attachment 199887
> 
> View attachment 199884


This may be my favorite looking knife in this whole forum


----------



## itzjustchris1

Hitohira Tanaka x Yohei Blue 1 Damascus 240mm Gyuto with Taihei Makassar Ebony Handle.  Luckily I was bored one day and decided to look around on the internet then just randomly bumped in to it. Didn’t think twice about getting it and knocking it off out of my knife list. Buy it now and never regret anything later.


----------



## JayS20

Fredrik Spare
246x56mm
26c3 Fulltang Honyaki
quilted maple with hidden pins


----------



## daddy yo yo

JayS20 said:


> Fredrik Spare
> 246x56mm
> 26c3 Fulltang Honyaki
> quilted maple with hidden pins
> View attachment 200538
> 
> View attachment 200539
> 
> View attachment 200540
> 
> View attachment 200541


Why pay 3.5k+ for an Ashi when a Swedish maker can crank 'em out like nothin'?!

Beautiful hamon!!!


----------



## preizzo

daddy yo yo said:


> Why pay 3.5k+ for an Ashi when a Swedish maker can crank 'em out like nothin'?!
> 
> Beautiful hamon!!!


Tottaly agree ,tired of over priced Japanese mediocre knives


----------



## mack

It's a beautiful knife, no doubt, but why Honyakis at all? Looks nice, but that's it (to me at least).

Mack.


----------



## daddy yo yo

mack said:


> It's a beautiful knife, no doubt, but why Honyakis at all? Looks nice, but that's it (to me at least).
> 
> Mack.


Why an expensive watch when all it does is showing the time. Why a watch at all when we’re all having our smartphones with us at any time? Why an expensive car when all it does is bringing you from A to B.

The answer is the same, all the time. Craftsmanship we admire. Because we can. It may be irrational but it still is beautiful. 

You in particular don’t like Honyaki, or at least it doesn’t do anything for you. I don’t care about damascus. Most of this world‘s population would never understand lunatics like you and me who are willing to spend more than 30$ on a knife…


----------



## JanSubrt

daddy yo yo said:


> Most of this world‘s population would never understand lunatics like you and me who are willing to spend more than 30$ on a knife…


and that includes most of wives


----------



## mack

daddy yo yo said:


> Why an expensive watch when all it does is showing the time. Why a watch at all when we’re all having our smartphones with us at any time? Why an expensive car when all it does is bringing you from A to B.
> 
> The answer is the same, all the time. Craftsmanship we admire. Because we can. It may be irrational but it still is beautiful.
> 
> You in particular don’t like Honyaki, or at least it doesn’t do anything for you. I don’t care about damascus. Most of this world‘s population would never understand lunatics like you and me who are willing to spend more than 30$ on a knife…


Yeah, you are right with that all...

Did I mention, that I don't like Honyakis?


----------



## Ikonaka

At least honyaki has a (slightly) practical purpose of making the spine more flexible and thus harder to break. Not that you're gonna use a laser ground 270mm chef knife to cut a man down where he stands, but it's cool to know it probably won't snap at the handle if you drop it


----------



## Barmoley

Ikonaka said:


> At least honyaki has a (slightly) practical purpose of making the spine more flexible and thus harder to break. Not that you're gonna use a laser ground 270mm chef knife to cut a man down where he stands, but it's cool to know it probably won't snap at the handle if you drop it


I assume in comparison to damascus? If it is san mai and damascus is relatively soft as it usually is that would most likely provide more protection from snapping at the handle or anywhere else.

Both damascus and honyaki are for visual appeal and to demonstrate the skill of the maker to some degree. Nothing wrong with either. No performance advantages for the end user though in either case. After a certain level, performance doesn't come into play with any of these higher priced knives.


----------



## Ikonaka

Barmoley said:


> I assume in comparison to damascus? If it is san mai and damascus is relatively soft as it usually is that would most likely provide more protection from snapping at the handle or anywhere else.
> 
> Both damascus and honyaki are for visual appeal and to demonstrate the skill of the maker to some degree. Nothing wrong with either. No performance advantages for the end user though in either case. After a certain level, performance doesn't come into play with any of these higher priced knives.


I admit I only have very surface level knowledge of metalurgy and smithing techniques, but I was under the impression that the whole reason katanas were clay coated before quench was to keep the spine steel softer than the edge steel and allow some flexibility in an otherwise very rigid blade. 

I figured the same would apply to kitchen knives, though I agree with you that regardless it's definitely more of a smith flex than anything for something that's not going to see hard wear.


----------



## jedy617

Ikonaka said:


> I admit I only have very surface level knowledge of metalurgy and smithing techniques, but I was under the impression that the whole reason katanas were clay coated before quench was to keep the spine steel softer than the edge steel and allow some flexibility in an otherwise very rigid blade.
> 
> I figured the same would apply to kitchen knives, though I agree with you that regardless it's definitely more of a smith flex than anything for something that's not going to see hard wear.


I think the point being that the cladding in samnami/dama is also much softer than the core steel, so will also provide some flex. But yes, technically a honyaki vs a monosteel, the honyaki should be a bit softer near the spine.


----------



## Barmoley

Ikonaka said:


> I admit I only have very surface level knowledge of metalurgy and smithing techniques, but I was under the impression that the whole reason katanas were clay coated before quench was to keep the spine steel softer than the edge steel and allow some flexibility in an otherwise very rigid blade.
> 
> I figured the same would apply to kitchen knives, though I agree with you that regardless it's definitely more of a smith flex than anything for something that's not going to see hard wear.


You are not wrong about katana or other swords, it is just irrelevant in kitchen knives. You also have to consider the steel they had to work with and that if a sword breaks during combat the user will most likely die. The edge chipping is not as big of a deal. Both honyaki and san mai construction can be used to improve blade durability, but it is not the purpose in kitchen knives.

It sounded like you were saying that as compared to damascus clading, honyaki conctruction has some value outside of esthetics in kitchen knives and I was just pointing out that soft cladding can serve the same role and that both are not used for durability in kitchen knives.


----------



## Ikonaka

Barmoley said:


> You are not wrong about katana or other swords, it is just irrelevant in kitchen knives. You also have to consider the steel they had to work with and that if a sword breaks during combat the user will most likely die. The edge chipping is not as big of a deal. Both honyaki and san mai construction can be used to improve blade durability, but it is not the purpose in kitchen knives.
> 
> It sounded like you were saying that as compared to damascus clading, honyaki conctruction has some value outside of esthetics in kitchen knives and I was just pointing out that soft cladding can serve the same role and that both are not used for durability in kitchen knives.


Fair enough! Definitely didn't mean to imply cladding doesn't achieve a similar goal. When I read 'why honyaki?' I just wanted to point out that there would be a materials reason it would be better if that stuff mattered for these knives. But yeah, aesthetics all the way.

Thanks for all the education, folks! Glad to sort out what's real information and what's just approximate. Sorry I don't have a knife to show off to pay for all the off topic-ness, but I have a JJT coming very shortly that will hopefully pay my tax


----------



## ZeeVee

The Nine... 

View attachment TheNine-01227.JPG


*heavy breathing*


----------



## Kgp

Heckel7302 said:


> Harner custom paring just landed. Stout little knife. Feels great in the hand. Fit and finish is on point.
> 
> View attachment 200521


Love my Harner paring! Most used knife in my kitchen and holds edge very well. Just had Butch send one to my son for his birthday.


----------



## transwerewolf

I already posted about this on the private Facebook group "Japanese Made Knives: cutlery and conversation" but here is my newest purchase!

This is my second purchase from @knifedxb

The first picture is a screenshot from the original post regarding the knives on the Facebook group

So, I paid for it September 14th and Bons let me know that the quickest he could ship it out would be the 17th which was ok with me.

Promptly on the 17th I received a copy of the shipping label and I received the knives September 20th! I am in Miami Lakes, Florida and Bons is in Dubai. Needless to say, really quick.

The 240 mm Denka Gyuto and petty are amazing



. The 240 mm Denka is heavy but perfectly balanced. The wabi sabi is beautiful, everything looks amazing

Thank you again to Bons for helping me celebrate my 37th birthday



and to this group for inspiring my financial ruin





Check out the kind words from Bons as well


----------



## Bolt Thrower

usps dropped off my victorinox order today. Placed it less than 48 hours ago. that's professional!






I mainly just wanted to compare the new "modern" paring knives from them to their old style 4" blade paring knives I own. The handle is MUCH nicer, with a nice palm swell behind the ricasso area. 

I haven't even cut with one yet but I can tell this will be THE dirt cheap paring knife for me. Might dye them dark green, but I do like the visibility of this color. My paring knives are often kept under flat tops and other not so visible areas, so I prefer brighter colors.

The wharnie I bought because I've thought about modifying some of my vic paring knives to that same shape. Didn't realize they made some.

And another peeler because why not?


----------



## knifedxb

transwerewolf said:


> I already posted about this on the private Facebook group "Japanese Made Knives: cutlery and conversation" but here is my newest purchase!
> 
> This is my second purchase from @knifedxb
> 
> The first picture is a screenshot from the original post regarding the knives on the Facebook group
> 
> So, I paid for it September 14th and Bons let me know that the quickest he could ship it out would be the 17th which was ok with me.
> 
> Promptly on the 17th I received a copy of the shipping label and I received the knives September 20th! I am in Miami Lakes, Florida and Bons is in Dubai. Needless to say, really quick.
> 
> The 240 mm Denka Gyuto and petty are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> . The 240 mm Denka is heavy but perfectly balanced. The wabi sabi is beautiful, everything looks amazing
> 
> Thank you again to Bons for helping me celebrate my 37th birthday
> 
> 
> 
> and to this group for inspiring my financial ruin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the kind words from Bons as well


Wooow, thanks for the vouch.

I'm happy that your like the knives, I wonder why this promo lasted for nearly a month and no one snagged it.

It was meant for your birthday other wise.

C h e e r s...

@knifedxb


----------



## Gregmega

daddy yo yo said:


> Why an expensive watch when all it does is showing the time. Why a watch at all when we’re all having our smartphones with us at any time? Why an expensive car when all it does is bringing you from A to B.
> 
> The answer is the same, all the time. Craftsmanship we admire. Because we can. It may be irrational but it still is beautiful.
> 
> You in particular don’t like Honyaki, or at least it doesn’t do anything for you. I don’t care about damascus. Most of this world‘s population would never understand lunatics like you and me who are willing to spend more than 30$ on a knife…


Some people like their cucumbers pickled


----------



## shinyunggyun

transwerewolf said:


> I already posted about this on the private Facebook group "Japanese Made Knives: cutlery and conversation" but here is my newest purchase!
> 
> This is my second purchase from @knifedxb
> 
> The first picture is a screenshot from the original post regarding the knives on the Facebook group
> 
> So, I paid for it September 14th and Bons let me know that the quickest he could ship it out would be the 17th which was ok with me.
> 
> Promptly on the 17th I received a copy of the shipping label and I received the knives September 20th! I am in Miami Lakes, Florida and Bons is in Dubai. Needless to say, really quick.
> 
> The 240 mm Denka Gyuto and petty are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> . The 240 mm Denka is heavy but perfectly balanced. The wabi sabi is beautiful, everything looks amazing
> 
> Thank you again to Bons for helping me celebrate my 37th birthday
> 
> 
> 
> and to this group for inspiring my financial ruin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the kind words from Bons as well


----------



## jonnachang

On its way a 235 mm by 56 mm Gyuto in Blue #1 and soft iron twist and bog oak handle with ebonized walnut saya by The .9 nine. Awesomeness is coming! Thanks Rob!


----------



## itzjustchris1

Custom Nakagawa x Sakai Kikumori Blue 1 Damascus Tall Gyuto with Joonetsu Blue box elder, Nickel Silver and Mars Resin spacer with Blue Liquid Damascus Ferrule. Been working on this knife for the past few days now. Woke up this morning and decided to finish it instead of doing it next week. 

Brand: Sakai Kikumori
Smith: Satoshi Nakagawa
Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ Japan
Profile: Gyuto
Edge Steel: Blue (Aogami) 1
Steel Type: Carbon
Cladding: Soft Iron Damascus
Bevel Symmetry: 50/50
Hand Orientation: Ambidextrous
Handle: Joonetsu Blue box elder, Nickel Silver and Mars Resin spacer with Blue Liquid Damascus Ferrule
Blade Length: 240mm
Overall Length: 310mm
Weight: 184g
Blade Height at Heel: 59mm
Spine Thickness at Mid: 2mm
HRC: 64


----------



## Choppin

stopped by E. Dehillerin while in Paris last week and got me some paring knives


----------



## preizzo

jonnachang said:


> On its way a 235 mm by 56 mm Gyuto in Blue #1 and soft iron twist and bog oak handle with ebonized walnut saya by The .9 nine. Awesomeness is coming! Thanks Rob!View attachment 200837
> View attachment 200838
> View attachment 200839
> View attachment 200840


----------



## Bico Doce

jonnachang said:


> On its way a 235 mm by 56 mm Gyuto in Blue #1 and soft iron twist and bog oak handle with ebonized walnut saya by The .9 nine. Awesomeness is coming! Thanks Rob!View attachment 200837
> View attachment 200838
> View attachment 200839
> View attachment 200840


Congrats on this! Such a great pickup and virtually impossible to find except directly from the man himself. That soft iron twist is a stunner


----------



## jedy617

Shout out to @javi_rome who is a great seller to deal with. Just grabbed his HF. Had a chip in it so I worked that out today and gave it a little uchigomori polish on the wrought, which is super easy since Joe finishes his bevels so easily. Love these things. Joining my larger one.


----------



## javi_rome

jedy617 said:


> Shout out to @javi_rome who is a great seller to deal with. Just grabbed his HF. Had a chip in it so I worked that out today and gave it a little uchigomori polish on the wrought, which is super easy since Joe finishes his bevels so easily. Love these things. Joining my larger one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 201040
> 
> 
> View attachment 201041
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 201039


Thanks for the shout brother! Knife is definitely in good hands. Love to see it.


----------



## dmonterisi

just kind of shocked that these 2 knives kind of fell into my lap at the same time, arriving on the same day. I had wanted a B1 kagekiyo for a long time and grabbed it as soon as the recent restock at JKI hit my email. absolute stunner. The kono wide bevel is from the 2019 batch sharpened by Morihiro...blue 2 from cktg. i actually had snagged one off of that drop, loved it, but traded it for a Comet honyaki like a year later. I didn't regret the trade cause the Comet is amazing but i always wished i still had that knife. so when one from the same drop brand new hit BST the other day, had to grab it. The knives are obviously closely related, but there are subtle differences. both are fairly light, but the balance point on the kagekiyo is more forward despite being thicker out of the handle with more taper and it feels more authoritative. all the work on the kagekiyo is top notch. the kono feels like the more reserved of the two but that it will cut all day. i'm excited to get both to use this week!


----------



## deardorff8x10

Watanabe gyuto (somewhat new) and Gesshin Kagekiyo honyaki 240mm White #2 gyuto (just got from Jon at Japanese Knife Imports). The latter got patinated yesterday when I made gazpacho and cut a lot of onion and tomato.


----------



## Bolt Thrower

Tsunehisa Aogami Super Kurouchi Gyuto 240mm.


----------



## knifedxb

NKD

Nakiri Denka 165mm
Nakiri Denka 180mm

@knifedxb


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## pomalo

McMan said:


> Little Nontron (France) parer. Hats off for the rounded heel.
> View attachment 132585


How has the Nontron been treating you?? Pleasure or hell ?


----------



## McMan

pomalo said:


> How has the Nontron been treating you?? Pleasure or hell ?


It's a nice little knife. The handle is round, though, which can be annoying to index.


----------



## Jovidah

McMan said:


> It's a nice little knife. The handle is round, though, which can be annoying to index.


Ugh...same problem with perfectly square handles. There should be a law against vertically symmetrical knife handles!


----------



## enrico l

Kato 240mm std

230mm x 52mm. 
5 mm spine out the handle
213 g


----------



## More_Gyutos

enrico l said:


> Kato 240mm std
> 
> 230mm x 52mm. 5 mm out the spine
> 213 gView attachment 201460
> 
> View attachment 201461
> 
> 
> View attachment 201462
> 
> View attachment 201464
> 
> 
> View attachment 201463
> 
> View attachment 201465


Looks great! Where did you get it?


----------



## enrico l

More_Gyutos said:


> Looks great! Where did you get it?


Messaging/annoying many people on this forum


----------



## Whit3Nitro

New to me Kippington 225 WP. She cuts


----------



## jedy617

The workhorse. Probably first and only Kato. Really nice size, the 210 is actually a 220x50


----------



## knifedxb

jedy617 said:


> The workhorse. Probably first and only Kato. Really nice size, the 210 is actually a 220x50
> 
> View attachment 201498
> 
> 
> View attachment 201499
> Very nice .. ..0


----------



## jedy617

I'm thinking of putting a kasumi on it. Yolo. Thoughts?


----------



## superworrier

jedy617 said:


> I'm thinking of putting a kasumi on it. Yolo. Thoughts?


Just don’t cut it up into a nakiri


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> Just don’t cut it up into a nakiri


No promises. Also this burn in JnS handle is impossible to get off. I'm going to drastic methods


----------



## ethompson

jedy617 said:


> I'm thinking of putting a kasumi on it. Yolo. Thoughts?


I say go for it, I did. Just factor in a lot of careful time on coarse stones to remove the original grind marks.


----------



## jedy617

ethompson said:


> I say go for it, I did. Just factor in a lot of careful time on coarse stones to remove the original grind marks.


Ok sounds good. Shapton 320 is my lowest hopefully that is enough. Might start with some 120-240 sandpaper before the stones though


----------



## drsmp

Start with 240 finish at 800 - sand heel to tip - then go to fingerstones or King 800 mud on a felt pad for the Kasumi.
Can always leave the stock handle on if you’re sanding. I think the stock handles look pretty good if you scorch them with a hand torch ( wrap the ferrule in a couple layers of aluminum foil)


----------



## jedy617

drsmp said:


> Start with 240 finish at 800 - sand heel to tip - then go to fingerstones or King 800 mud on a felt pad for the Kasumi.
> Can always leave the stock handle on if you’re sanding. I think the stock handles look pretty good if you scorch them with a hand torch ( wrap the ferrule in a couple layers of aluminum foil)
> View attachment 201508


Nice looks very good. I have a very nice uchigumori that leaves a nice dark kasumi. Might go up to 800 on paper and finish with that uchi, or use the mud from it. Stock handle is gone...I already have special plans in that department!


----------



## demosthenes

Gesshin Kagekiyo Blue #1 240mm gyuto (178 g)
Bought it knowing full well my friends will just call this my "glitter knife."

Every detail has such a stunning level of fit and finish. The OOTB edge is one of the sharpest I've encountered too; just ghosted through tomatoes with no resistance at all.


----------



## itzjustchris1

demosthenes said:


> Gesshin Kagekiyo Blue #1 240mm gyuto (178 g)
> Bought it knowing full well my friends will just call this my "glitter knife."
> 
> Every detail has such a stunning level of fit and finish. The OOTB edge is one of the sharpest I've encountered too; just ghosted through tomatoes with no resistance at all.
> 
> View attachment 201571
> 
> View attachment 201572
> 
> 
> View attachment 201573
> 
> 
> View attachment 201574


The OOTB edge on the kagekiyo is awesome. When I first used mine dicing up onions, I had this stupid smile on my face while cutting away. Ever since then my Kagekiyo Blue 1 became part of my work daily knives. Enjoy the knife man.


----------



## itzjustchris1

New Knife Day! Sakai Kikumori Choyo 240mm Ginsan. Amazing fit and finish. My favorite part of this knife is the Mirror polish finish!  I wasn’t going to share this yet until I was done taking out and replacing the Ho Handle but I said screw it! I’ll be doing a handle swap on this maybe next week. The new handle will definitely make this knife look better when it’s already nice as is.


----------



## SWF

drsmp said:


> Start with 240 finish at 800 - sand heel to tip - then go to fingerstones or King 800 mud on a felt pad for the Kasumi.
> Can always leave the stock handle on if you’re sanding. I think the stock handles look pretty good if you scorch them with a hand torch ( wrap the ferrule in a couple layers of aluminum foil)
> View attachment 201508



I wonder what the guys from TakadaNoHamono would do with it. Suiboku Kato ... OMG ... but yours is looking great!


----------



## jedy617

I want @nutmeg to do mine, does he take on special jobs? Lol...taking inspiration from his thread. If I can get mine to look half as good I will be happy


----------



## crocca86

This what mine looked like after a full treatment


----------



## Sanman808

crocca86 said:


> This what mine looked like after a full treatment
> View attachment 201599
> View attachment 201601


How many hours of work was that, and what was your stone progression?


----------



## crocca86

Sanman808 said:


> How many hours of work was that, and what was your stone progression?


A friend of mine did it for me and took him quite some time.
He told me that he used stones and finished with a combination of finger stones


----------



## crocca86

Next to my 240 standard


----------



## ethompson

Sanman808 said:


> How many hours of work was that, and what was your stone progression?


It takes a lot of time to do well on stones. If I recall correctly it takes Ivan about 6 hours to do a Kaiju. He’s more talented than any of us, so expect to double that or more to get a basic stone finish. The cladding on Katos is fairly hard, so you need very soft stones to get a high contrast finish. Finger stones are helpful here as well.


----------



## Choppin

drsmp said:


> Start with 240 finish at 800 - sand heel to tip - then go to fingerstones or King 800 mud on a felt pad for the Kasumi.
> Can always leave the stock handle on if you’re sanding. I think the stock handles look pretty good if you scorch them with a hand torch ( wrap the ferrule in a couple layers of aluminum foil)


Is 240 coarse enough to remove the vertical grind marks? Never tried it myself but I would probably start at 120 or something based on the Kato's I had...


----------



## drsmp

Probably depends on the type of sandpaper- you can always drop to coarser grit if you don’t feel like you’re making progress.


----------



## IMakeOnionsCry

Späre x Oblivion Blades 220 Modern Wrought with Aogami Super Core

Couldn’t resist. Excited to get a few shorter knives in the stable as well. Don’t let my photo skills ruin it for you, it’s a remarkable looking blade. The cladding/banding is beautiful.

A three contenient Swedish knife with, Japanese core steel and Australian cladding.


----------



## jedy617

Always a good day getting some Y. Tanaka in the mail. This time in AS. Had a few Tanaka supers and sold but felt like I should have one in the stable 

Finish is better than I expected, so don't think I'm going to take it to the stones just yet. Handle change is imminent though. I don't think I've kept one ho handle on lol


----------



## jedy617

And now another one...I swear I wasn't expecting this today. Blue 2 from Mert. First Australian and very happy with it. Eventually I would love to add a newham. Wanted one of the cumai ones he posted but it wasn't in the cards due to getting this, the Tanaka, and 2 halcyons in the span of a few weeks lol


----------



## miggus

Two in one day! How nice.


----------



## EricEricEric

Fellipi Knives (@fellipiknives) • Instagram photos and videos


1,634 Followers, 400 Following, 508 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Fellipi Knives (@fellipiknives)




instagram.com





The magician does it yet once again

240mm x 57mm

Steel ; 1095 w/ wrought iron

Camaru burl handle

Alloy banding all along the steel as well


----------



## itzjustchris1

jedy617 said:


> Always a good day getting some Y. Tanaka in the mail. This time in AS. Had a few Tanaka supers and sold but felt like I should have one in the stable
> 
> Finish is better than I expected, so don't think I'm going to take it to the stones just yet. Handle change is imminent though. I don't think I've kept one ho handle on lolView attachment 201654
> View attachment 201653


Y Tanaka  Can’t seem to get my hands on a AS.  Always wanted to try his AS.


----------



## Repjapsteel

EricEricEric said:


> Fellipi Knives (@fellipiknives) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 1,634 Followers, 400 Following, 508 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Fellipi Knives (@fellipiknives)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The magician does it yet once again
> 
> 240mm x 57mm
> 
> Steel ; 1095 w/ wrought iron
> 
> Camaru burl handle
> 
> Alloy banding all along the steel as well
> 
> View attachment 201667
> 
> View attachment 201668
> 
> View attachment 201663
> 
> View attachment 201674
> 
> View attachment 201675


This might be his best work yet!


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

Toyama Damascus 240 next to a Tsubaya Y. Tanaka Blue #1 270.


----------



## SWF

What a great week. Just when you think you'll never get one of those, you get them both within a few days! They are so gorgeous.
Kiyoshi Kato 240mm WH and Jiro Santoku.


----------



## EdgeFundManager

I was excited to get this Tetsujin Metal Flow 240mm yesterday. My favorite knife at the moment is a Konosuke FM, and I wanted another knife sharpened by Myojin. The unique finish exceeded my expectations and it feels very similar to the Konosuke.


----------



## blokey

Just got the new 225 Kochi KU at JKI, and holy **** this thing cuts, I had a 2019 Kochi Machi KU from BST, it was good but not that impressive, this blows it out of the water, it is ridiculously thin behind the edge, cuts like laser but the grind release food super well. Honestly this cuts better than my Watanabe and Yoshikane which cost more, I recommand anyone who can to try the new stock Kochi.


----------



## mc2442

why don't I see the 225 Kochi on their site?


----------



## Stx00lax

Late to the WH game, but finally nabbed one (and it cost me). It came with the jns chestnut handle that Maxim is currently selling. Pretty neat. Pictured next to a newer batch 240 standard.


----------



## blokey

mc2442 said:


> why don't I see the 225 Kochi on their site?


I got it in store, they are still sorting out all the shipment so it might take sometime.


----------



## mc2442

Lucky you, have not been to the store in some time. Will stalk the site, wanted this since this length was proposed a while back


----------



## blokey

mc2442 said:


> Lucky you, have not been to the store in some time. Will stalk the site, wanted this since this length was proposed a while back


Give Jon a call I'm sure he'd happy to help you.


----------



## MrHiggins

blokey said:


> Just got the new 225 Kochi KU at JKI, and holy **** this thing cuts, I had a 2019 Kochi Machi KU from BST, it was good but not that impressive, this blows it out of the water, it is ridiculously thin behind the edge, cuts like laser but the grind release food super well. Honestly this cuts better than my Watanabe and Yoshikane which cost more, I recommand anyone who can to try the new stock Kochi.
> View attachment 201820
> View attachment 201821
> View attachment 201823
> 
> View attachment 201822


That's a beauty. Looking forward to getting my kochi migaki on Friday!


----------



## Gregmega

jedy617 said:


> Always a good day getting some Y. Tanaka in the mail. This time in AS. Had a few Tanaka supers and sold but felt like I should have one in the stable
> 
> Finish is better than I expected, so don't think I'm going to take it to the stones just yet. Handle change is imminent though. I don't think I've kept one ho handle on lolView attachment 201654
> View attachment 201653


Dang! Where is this from?


----------



## blokey

Gregmega said:


> Dang! Where is this from?


Looks like the one from Zahocho, great deal and they sold out in minutes.


----------



## jedy617

Yep that is it


----------



## superworrier

blokey said:


> Just got the new 225 Kochi KU at JKI, and holy **** this thing cuts, I had a 2019 Kochi Machi KU from BST, it was good but not that impressive, this blows it out of the water, it is ridiculously thin behind the edge, cuts like laser but the grind release food super well. Honestly this cuts better than my Watanabe and Yoshikane which cost more, I recommand anyone who can to try the new stock Kochi.
> View attachment 201820
> View attachment 201821
> View attachment 201823
> 
> View attachment 201831


What's the height/weight on this? I assume it's the iron clad.


----------



## blokey

superworrier said:


> What's the height/weight on this? I assume it's the iron clad.


166g and around 50mm, it is iron clad


----------



## BillHanna

Lars Kallgren


----------



## BillHanna

It’s officially mine


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Congrats @BillHanna!


----------



## bahamaroot

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Congrats @BillHanna!


For receiving the knife or making it his?


----------



## blokey

Tadokoro 270mm Ginsan Sujihiki


----------



## Delat

Sometimes you’re all “Yeah I know I’m falling for social media marketing hype and I’m probably going to regret it, and I’m going to be just a little bit embarrassed about the whole thing later but damn it looks cool and unique and what the hell, I just want it because I want it.”

Majime Limited Edition 180x50mm in AEB-L, feather s-grind.






Unboxing video


----------



## JayS20

Delat said:


> Majime Limited Edition 180x50mm in AEB-L, feather s-grind.


Curious how you will like it. I have read some unfavourable reviews about it.
For anyone looking for something like that I can recommend Sheepersbuilt. They are doing a really solid job.


----------



## jedy617

+1 for scheepersbuilt, have friends who love theirs.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

bahamaroot said:


> For receiving the knife or making it his?



Yes.


----------



## Delat

JayS20 said:


> Curious how you will like it. I have read some unfavourable reviews about it.
> For anyone looking for something like that I can recommend Sheepersbuilt. They are doing a really solid job.



I know, I know. I heard it was a bit thick and measurements confirm it'll need a bit of thinning. That'll be a PITA with the monosteel construction. 

Sheepersbuilt do beautiful work, last I checked I believe they sell through vendors only? Unfortunately I found them just after they closed their books and haven't bothered trying to score one since.


----------



## JayS20

Delat said:


> Sheepersbuilt do beautiful work, last I checked I believe they sell through vendors only? Unfortunately I found them just after they closed their books and haven't bothered trying to score one since.


They mostly sold directly. They are still working on their new workshop but haven't heard much news lately.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Delat said:


> I know, I know. I heard it was a bit thick and measurements confirm it'll need a bit of thinning. That'll be a PITA with the monosteel construction.
> 
> Sheepersbuilt do beautiful work, last I checked I believe they sell through vendors only? Unfortunately I found them just after they closed their books and haven't bothered trying to score one since.


Inherently most S-grinds are fairly thick but to watch Max use it this thing flies through product. I didnt go back and look but maybe he is mainly using it on soft product where it doesnt matter as much?


----------



## Delat

Matt Jacobs said:


> Inherently most S-grinds are fairly thick but to watch Max use it this thing flies through product. I didnt go back and look but maybe he is mainly using it on soft product where it doesnt matter as much?



Yeah watching him slice through an avocado seed was crazy. I wouldn’t be surprised if he customized his demo model though. 

His standard s-grinds are crazy thin so I’ll probably still end up getting one of his normal knives eventually.


----------



## Greasylake

Greg Cimms tuna spike











Shoutout to @blokey for putting me onto his work


----------



## DrD23

these recent posts have me wondering, is there a favorite western maker thread? ive searched but can't seem to find one


----------



## MrHiggins

Freshly minted Kochi migaki.


----------



## Bico Doce

MrHiggins said:


> Freshly minted Kochi migaki.
> View attachment 202064


Would you indulge a choil and spine shot? I’ve been on the fence about grabbing one of these. I need some encouragement to push me over the top


----------



## jedy617

MrHiggins said:


> Freshly minted Kochi migaki.
> View attachment 202064


Thats a great looking kasumi for sure


----------



## MrHiggins

Bico Doce said:


> Would you indulge a choil and spine shot? I’ve been on the fence about grabbing one of these. I need some encouragement to push me over the top


Yep!


----------



## MrHiggins

Bico Doce said:


> Would you indulge a choil and spine shot? I’ve been on the fence about grabbing one of these. I need some encouragement to push me over the top


After playing with it a bit tonight, I'd definitely recommend you get one if you're on the fence. It's a very nice knife. 

Personally, I've bought and sold around 40 knives. I've regretted selling only a few, and the kochi was one of them. Glad to have one back in my stable.


----------



## Bico Doce

MrHiggins said:


> After playing with it a bit tonight, I'd definitely recommend you get one if you're on the fence. It's a very nice knife.
> 
> Personally, I've bought and sold around 40 knives. I've regretted selling only a few, and the kochi was one of them. Glad to have one back in my stable.


I did it, pulled the trigger. I had a kochi that I sold as well and I’ve been contemplating getting it back. Thanks for sharing yours and giving me that push . I went with the 240 migaki as well.


----------



## blokey

These new shipment of kochi is seriously amazing, thinnest so far, the 180 nakiri in person is astonishing.


----------



## jedy617

blokey said:


> These new shipment of kochi is seriously amazing, thinnest so far, the 180 nakiri in person is astonishing.


Out of curiosity I know nothing about Kochi. Has Jon ever mentioned what steel they are? I assume iron clad? Thinking about adding a new suji, and maybe a nakiri, could be a possibility. The standout knives I hear about when I hear JKI are Kagekiyo, Kochi, and Heiji, only really know about the first.


----------



## IsoJ

MrHiggins said:


> Freshly minted Kochi migaki.
> View attachment 202064


One of the best gyutos out there. Now if only 270 migaki would restock....


----------



## superworrier

jedy617 said:


> Out of curiosity I know nothing about Kochi. Has Jon ever mentioned what steel they are? I assume iron clad? Thinking about adding a new suji, and maybe a nakiri, could be a possibility. The standout knives I hear about when I hear JKI are Kagekiyo, Kochi, and Heiji, only really know about the first.


Iron KU = V2
Stainless clad = white 2
Migaki = blue 2


----------



## MrHiggins

superworrier said:


> Iron KU = V2
> Stainless clad = white 2
> Migaki = blue 2


Yep. The V2 steel is amazing.


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> Iron KU = V2
> Stainless clad = white 2
> Migaki = blue 2


Sweet thanks. Love that migaki and really like blue 2.


----------



## daniel_il

The new shipment looking fairly light, my older V2 240 is about 205 grams. the new batch is only 170ish grams according to specs, interested to know how they feel in hand..


----------



## blokey

daniel_il said:


> The new shipment looking fairly light, my older V2 240 is about 205 grams. the new batch is only 170ish grams according to specs, interested to know how they feel in hand..


Kind like Yoshikane which are close in weight.


----------



## daniel_il

thanks for the insight.

as far as i remember i didnt really liked my yoshi skd. bevels was very sticky but unlike the kochi, it was also very short at the heel (49.5mm).

i might be tempted with 270 kochi for the extra heft and height.


----------



## blokey

daniel_il said:


> thanks for the insight.
> 
> as far as i remember i didnt really liked my yoshi skd. bevels was very sticky but unlike the kochi, it was also very short at the heel (49.5mm).
> 
> i might be tempted with 270 kochi for the extra heft and height.


The K-tip might also be to your liking, they are taller and heavier, the edge profile is actually the same.


----------



## MrHiggins

Although the specs listed on the JKI site say the migaki is only 180 grams, my new one is 205. 


daniel_il said:


> The new shipment looking fairly light, my older V2 240 is about 205 grams. the new batch is only 170ish grams according to specs, interested to know how they feel in hand..


----------



## jaydee

Yoshikazu Ikeda 210mm W2.
Mid weight gyuto I´d say.
Satiny and quite nice a finish. Couple scratches though and the tip isn´t perfect.
The handle is, let´s put it diplomatic, a project.
The super light-weight ho wood is almost 0.5mm proud.
Still not sure if should torch, sand, oil or just sand and oil.
Might get another handle for the otherwise very nice blade long-term, we´ll see.
(balance is almost 2" forward which might be too much)


----------



## enrico l

Kamon gyuto- 242x52mm Shichi mai, 1.2519 core, SS clad, 251g


----------



## enrico l

Yanick gyuto- 236x58mm Classic KU with Stabilized willow handle, 242g


----------



## superworrier

daniel_il said:


> The new shipment looking fairly light, my older V2 240 is about 205 grams. the new batch is only 170ish grams according to specs, interested to know how they feel in hand..


Height was reduced I think


----------



## daniel_il

superworrier said:


> Height was reduced I think


conflict solved for me when the last 240 migaki sold.

my V2 is 52 height, 203 grams. older batch, still a great knife.


----------



## Bolt Thrower

the petty is the newest.


----------



## pcs-abc

daniel_il said:


> conflict solved for me when the last 240 migaki sold.
> 
> my V2 is 52 height, 203 grams. older batch, still a great knife.


Some of these recent comments pushed me over the edge and I snagged the last one.


----------



## daniel_il

pcs-abc said:


> Some of these recent comments pushed me over the edge and I snagged the last one.


You’re welcome, great value for money. Love the burnt chestnut handle


----------



## Choppin

daniel_il said:


> conflict solved for me when the last 240 migaki sold.


Now some 12 people need to buy the KU to solve MY conflict


----------



## superworrier

Waiting for the 225 KU to hit the website


----------



## Brian Weekley

I picked up this Gyuto by Bryan Raquin a few months ago but with an influx of knives didn’t get around to using it until today. It’s a classic grind blade with a burnt oak handle. Forged from 145SC steel with a karouchi finish. 

Specs are …

Blade length … 278mm
Edge length … 252mm
Depth at heel … 52mm
Thickness measured at spine … 4.57mm at heel, 1.56mm mid blade, 1.48mm 1” from tip 
Weight … 180gms

A few pics …





















As luck would have it I was doing up a small rib roast in my Anova Precision oven and put the Raquin to work doing carving duties. 









It’s a very nice knife from a top maker. Though I would be happy to have it in my collection I have several (more than ten) gyutos that will perform in a similar fashion. I’m thinking I’m going to send this Gyuto to BST so that it can find a home where it will get used and appreciated as it deserves.


----------



## Barashka

New or new to me!
- Majime 180 feather grind
- Kamon production v2 .. second time I own one and won't let it go
- Nordquist Designs in MagnaCut










Majime choil .. it's a bit work-horse-y






Nordquist choil .. but that's deceptive, it thins out very quickly and in practice is thinner then Majime






Kamon choil, as expected .. perfection


----------



## blokey

Another custom made by a very talented Chinese knife maker XinGuo, he made this in KS profile with M390 steel. I'm usually not a fan of super fancy PM but worth a try. Very good F&F, laser grind smiliar to the original KS, haven't use laser for a while, cutting carrot with it is a braze. He also makes thicker workhorses which i might try later. Pricing wise he's similar to Markin.


----------



## superworrier

blokey said:


> Another custom made by a very talented Chinese knife maker XinGuo, he made this in KS profile with M390 steel. I'm usually not a fan of super fancy PM but worth a try. Very good F&F, laser grind smiliar to the original KS, haven't use laser for a while, cutting carrot with it is a braze. He also makes thicker workhorses which i might try later. Pricing wise he's similar to Markin.
> View attachment 202379
> 
> View attachment 202380
> View attachment 202381
> 
> View attachment 202382


Very cool. I’m guessing he operates via WeChat. Is there any website/social media showing off his work?


----------



## blokey

superworrier said:


> Very cool. I’m guessing he operates via WeChat. Is there any website/social media showing off his work?


He's easier to buy than some others, he and his business partner operates mostly on TaoBao, but some stupid regulation thing keep deleting their listing so they also do wechat now. I can't find gallery but here's some of their listing on Taobao.


https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a312a.7700824.w5003-24402634481.9.74495f17HilB62&id=611711874454&scene=taobao_shop




https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a312a.7700824.w5003-24402634481.18.74495f17HilB62&id=611086561601&scene=taobao_shop


They have a bilibili channel showcase knives they sell. (Include many Japanese maker too.)





伯生活 2022年九月份作业（三）最近交货的总结_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


m390中片就十几把多余的，估计勉强能撑到过完年kagami切子的热推单品都好贵，中等价位的小套装非常有意思呀同样是本烧，青钢波浮得舍得用，白钢富士山审美特别的值得收藏, 视频播放量 1455、弹幕量 0、点赞数 28、投硬币枚数 6、收藏人数 6、转发人数 1, 视频作者 伯生活, 作者简介 ，相关视频：片刃打磨 （伯生活 磨刀），伯生活 2022年一月份作业 （二），2021 第五期 cmg定角器新夹具（伯生活 磨刀 刀疤 起源），伯生活&新国 rwl34重装系列 其实不重，比中式斩切手感轻多了，rwl34 小斩切 另类刀形，伯生活 一把不满意的产品 rwl34切付柳刃，伯生活...




www.bilibili.com









伯生活 2022年九月份作业（二）rwl34重装斩切交货啦_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


仔细看，有文字数据留底（24刃长）每寸书重量上的偏差是10%刃口0.35可以斩鸡鸭刃口0.45可以斩羊排再厚没意义，不如换个便宜货，只要厚就行, 视频播放量 1592、弹幕量 2、点赞数 24、投硬币枚数 2、收藏人数 9、转发人数 9, 视频作者 伯生活, 作者简介 ，相关视频：伯生活 孝行 山脇的中低端产品对比，伯生活&新国 m390加宽切付牛刀，伯生活 不对称开刃不是这么好用，需要点刀法，伯生活 一把不满意的产品 rwl34切付柳刃，伯生活&新国 rwl34 重装牛刀第三批次 厨刀，伯生活 rwl34 小切付 两面开v的，伯生活 2022年三月份作业（三）rwl34...




www.bilibili.com









伯生活 新国 碳钢锻地 厨刀_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


-, 视频播放量 1890、弹幕量 2、点赞数 26、投硬币枚数 6、收藏人数 4、转发人数 1, 视频作者 伯生活, 作者简介 ，相关视频：伯生活 新国 钴合金牛刀，陈枝记片刀vs杉本薄口 这两把片刀早就出掉了，但还是想给中式厨刀爱好者看个清晰，钢材硬度必然杉本秒陈枝记，但作为日本顶级薄口，杉本之薄在陈枝记面前不过如此。，伯生活 中川的三把刀简单评测 厨刀，2023年1月份作业1 北欧风格 剔骨/筋引，二唐刃物210牛刀，不锈钢夹超青纸钢的，切肉真的爽（忽略我现水平的刀功），2022年12月份作业1...




www.bilibili.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

blokey said:


> Another custom made by a very talented Chinese knife maker XinGuo, he made this in KS profile with M390 steel. I'm usually not a fan of super fancy PM but worth a try. Very good F&F, laser grind smiliar to the original KS, haven't use laser for a while, cutting carrot with it is a braze. He also makes thicker workhorses which i might try later. Pricing wise he's similar to Markin.
> View attachment 202379
> 
> View attachment 202380
> View attachment 202381
> 
> View attachment 202382


I have his forged coreless damascus knife that is relatively midweight. It is very good. Stiff spine, gently convex grind, combined with being 0.05 mm thick right above the edge. Cuts really well.

His carbon sanmai damascus knife could be 6mm thick which is his workhorse offering.


----------



## jedy617

blokey said:


> Another custom made by a very talented Chinese knife maker XinGuo, he made this in KS profile with M390 steel. I'm usually not a fan of super fancy PM but worth a try. Very good F&F, laser grind smiliar to the original KS, haven't use laser for a while, cutting carrot with it is a braze. He also makes thicker workhorses which i might try later. Pricing wise he's similar to Markin.
> View attachment 202379
> 
> View attachment 202380
> View attachment 202381
> 
> View attachment 202382


Wow that's gorgeous. Might need to order one too.


----------



## jedy617

blokey said:


> He's easier to buy than some others, he and his business partner operates mostly on TaoBao, but some stupid regulation thing keep deleting their listing so they also do wechat now. I can't find gallery but here's some of their listing on Taobao.
> 
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a312a.7700824.w5003-24402634481.9.74495f17HilB62&id=611711874454&scene=taobao_shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a312a.7700824.w5003-24402634481.18.74495f17HilB62&id=611086561601&scene=taobao_shop
> 
> 
> They have a bilibili channel showcase knives they sell. (Include many Japanese maker too.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 伯生活 2022年九月份作业（三）最近交货的总结_哔哩哔哩_bilibili
> 
> 
> m390中片就十几把多余的，估计勉强能撑到过完年kagami切子的热推单品都好贵，中等价位的小套装非常有意思呀同样是本烧，青钢波浮得舍得用，白钢富士山审美特别的值得收藏, 视频播放量 1455、弹幕量 0、点赞数 28、投硬币枚数 6、收藏人数 6、转发人数 1, 视频作者 伯生活, 作者简介 ，相关视频：片刃打磨 （伯生活 磨刀），伯生活 2022年一月份作业 （二），2021 第五期 cmg定角器新夹具（伯生活 磨刀 刀疤 起源），伯生活&新国 rwl34重装系列 其实不重，比中式斩切手感轻多了，rwl34 小斩切 另类刀形，伯生活 一把不满意的产品 rwl34切付柳刃，伯生活...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bilibili.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 伯生活 2022年九月份作业（二）rwl34重装斩切交货啦_哔哩哔哩_bilibili
> 
> 
> 仔细看，有文字数据留底（24刃长）每寸书重量上的偏差是10%刃口0.35可以斩鸡鸭刃口0.45可以斩羊排再厚没意义，不如换个便宜货，只要厚就行, 视频播放量 1592、弹幕量 2、点赞数 24、投硬币枚数 2、收藏人数 9、转发人数 9, 视频作者 伯生活, 作者简介 ，相关视频：伯生活 孝行 山脇的中低端产品对比，伯生活&新国 m390加宽切付牛刀，伯生活 不对称开刃不是这么好用，需要点刀法，伯生活 一把不满意的产品 rwl34切付柳刃，伯生活&新国 rwl34 重装牛刀第三批次 厨刀，伯生活 rwl34 小切付 两面开v的，伯生活 2022年三月份作业（三）rwl34...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bilibili.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 伯生活 新国 碳钢锻地 厨刀_哔哩哔哩_bilibili
> 
> 
> -, 视频播放量 1890、弹幕量 2、点赞数 26、投硬币枚数 6、收藏人数 4、转发人数 1, 视频作者 伯生活, 作者简介 ，相关视频：伯生活 新国 钴合金牛刀，陈枝记片刀vs杉本薄口 这两把片刀早就出掉了，但还是想给中式厨刀爱好者看个清晰，钢材硬度必然杉本秒陈枝记，但作为日本顶级薄口，杉本之薄在陈枝记面前不过如此。，伯生活 中川的三把刀简单评测 厨刀，2023年1月份作业1 北欧风格 剔骨/筋引，二唐刃物210牛刀，不锈钢夹超青纸钢的，切肉真的爽（忽略我现水平的刀功），2022年12月份作业1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bilibili.com


Trying to register to taobao now to check out their stuff but it seems impossible, cant get a verification text to send. Any tips?


----------



## blokey

jedy617 said:


> Trying to register to taobao now to check out their stuff but it seems impossible, cant get a verification text to send. Any tips?


Sadly it's just hard for anyone live outside China to register, the store also can't send knives to other countries due to the whole regulation thing, I got mine taken here with a friend. Best way is to contact someone in China and have them help you out.


----------



## jedy617

blokey said:


> Sadly it's just hard for anyone live outside China to register, the store also can't send knives to other countries due to the whole regulation thing, I got mine taken here with a friend. Best way is to contact someone in China and have them help you out.


ah got it. Wonder if I can at least find a way to browse. I have friends in hong kong and singapore, I wonder if they could order


----------



## blokey

jedy617 said:


> ah got it. Wonder if I can at least find a way to browse. I have friends in hong kong and singapore, I wonder if they could order


I think Hong Kong should be fine but I can't be sure.

Edit: waiting time was originally 3 month, but there seems to be a m390 supply problem so it could be longer, they are trying to get some magnacut now.


----------



## superworrier

I assume proxy services probably exist as well… although it’s possible you need to speak Chinese.


----------



## Delat

JayS20 said:


> Curious how you will like it. I have read some unfavourable reviews about it.
> For anyone looking for something like that I can recommend Sheepersbuilt. They are doing a really solid job.


[…regarding the Majime LE]

I did a few test cuts with an onion and it was about as I expected from the measurements. Thick but tolerable on the vertical cuts, and significant wedging in horizontal cuts. Kind of a weird sound with the vertical cuts due to the feather grind. 

I started thinning and it’s slow going on my SG220. It measures around 1.1mm @10mm BTE, .9 @5mm, .25 @1mm. I’d like to get those down to about .1 at the bottom to <1mm at the top. I’m currently just working the left side and will probably do the majority of the work there to not affect food release too much on the right side.

Really just viewing it as an expensive project knife that should retain it’s cool factor once I’ve got it tuned up a bit. I don’t even care about food release but just can’t stop myself from buying s-grinds even though they never gel with me. It’s like you keep hoping the next chocolate will have a filling you like.


----------



## superworrier

Delat said:


> […regarding the Majime LE]
> 
> I did a few test cuts with an onion and it was about as I expected from the measurements. Thick but tolerable on the vertical cuts, and significant wedging in horizontal cuts. Kind of a weird sound with the vertical cuts due to the feather grind.
> 
> I started thinning and it’s slow going on my SG220. It measures around 1.1mm @10mm BTE, .9 @5mm, .25 @1mm. I’d like to get those down to about .1 at the bottom to <1mm at the top. I’m currently just working the left side and will probably do the majority of the work there to not affect food release too much on the right side.
> 
> Really just viewing it as an expensive project knife that should retain it’s cool factor once I’ve got it tuned up a bit. I don’t even care about food release but just can’t stop myself from buying s-grinds even though they never gel with me. It’s like you keep hoping the next chocolate will have a filling you like.


I’m not convinced working the right side will necessarily affect food release; the amount of metal you need to remove to improve performance is very small (like .1mm) relative to the size of the feathers

In fact, if the milling depth is consistent and not narrower near the bevel (maybe a big if), thinning should preserve the food release properties, unlike an S grind.


----------



## Naftoor

240 karys workhorse, thickest he’s done to date from what he told me so I’m continuing my trend of making knife makers create thiccc knives. Handle work is gorgeous, lots of detail work on the pitting to make it look natural. Tip isn’t quite as thin as I like, but it did surprisingly well in removing the root end of an onion and very well in the vertical cuts so can’t complain there. 

Not sure of the steel, we’ll see how it patinas in time but the first patina from use was both slow and ugly.  

Overall, definitely an impressive piece. It’s the knife that’s gotten the most attention in my collection from the non-knife people due to the distinctive appearance and pretty handle


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Barashka said:


> New or new to me!
> - Majime 180 feather grind
> - Kamon production v2 .. second time I own one and won't let it go
> - Nordquist Designs in MagnaCut
> View attachment 202258
> 
> 
> View attachment 202262
> 
> 
> Majime choil .. it's a bit work-horse-y
> 
> View attachment 202259
> 
> 
> Nordquist choil .. but that's deceptive, it thins out very quickly and in practice is thinner then Majime
> 
> View attachment 202260
> 
> 
> Kamon choil, as expected .. perfection
> 
> View attachment 202261


I have a couple of Nordquist's they get so thin at the tip it amazing how well they perform. Although that Kamon.........


----------



## superworrier

superworrier said:


> I’m not convinced working the right side will necessarily affect food release; the amount of metal you need to remove to improve performance is very small (like .1mm) relative to the size of the feathers
> 
> In fact, if the milling depth is consistent and not narrower near the bevel (maybe a big if), thinning should preserve the food release properties, unlike an S grind.


Looks like no since there is also an S. I wonder if how much food release is lost without the S, or if some sort of... waviness in the S instead could preserve the characteristics better over time. Still, I think a miniscule amount of thinning won't make a difference immediately, and will be necessary in the long term anyway.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Naftoor said:


> 240 karys workhorse, thickest he’s done to date from what he told me so I’m continuing my trend of making knife makers create thiccc knives. Handle work is gorgeous, lots of detail work on the pitting to make it look natural. Tip isn’t quite as thin as I like, but it did surprisingly well in removing the root end of an onion and very well in the vertical cuts so can’t complain there.
> 
> Not sure of the steel, we’ll see how it patinas in time but the first patina from use was both slow and ugly.
> 
> Overall, definitely an impressive piece. It’s the knife that’s gotten the most attention in my collection from the non-knife people due to the distinctive appearance and pretty handle


I would love to try Karys’ work. His tsuchime Chinese veggie cleavers look particularly alluring to me. Defs wanna hear more about the performance of his knives


----------



## Naftoor

Once I get a chance to give it a proper test I’ll definitely be posting in the patina thread. It’s definitely a striking knife and at least on the onyon/garlic it did quite well, although the steel seems to patina like dirty old carbon so far


Malcolm Johnson said:


> I would love to try Karys’ work. His tsuchime Chinese veggie cleavers look particularly alluring to me. Defs wanna hear more about the performance of his knives


----------



## pgugger

Pair of Kochi just arrived…

*Kochi Migaki 240 mm*
241 x 52 mm, 211 g

*Kochi Kurouchi 240 mm*
242 x 52 mm, 184 g


----------



## blokey

pgugger said:


> Pair of Kochi just arrived…
> 
> *Kochi Migaki 240 mm*
> 241 x 52 mm, 211 g
> 
> *Kochi Kurouchi 240 mm*
> 242 x 52 mm, 184 g
> 
> View attachment 202592


Would love to hear how they compare, tho no migaki is available anymore.


----------



## Choppin

pgugger said:


> Pair of Kochi just arrived…
> 
> *Kochi Migaki 240 mm*
> 241 x 52 mm, 211 g
> 
> *Kochi Kurouchi 240 mm*
> 242 x 52 mm, 184 g


Is the migaki thicker overall? I would love to see choil and spine shots...


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

pgugger said:


> Pair of Kochi just arrived…
> 
> *Kochi Migaki 240 mm*
> 241 x 52 mm, 211 g
> 
> *Kochi Kurouchi 240 mm*
> 242 x 52 mm, 184 g
> 
> View attachment 202592


The Kochi KU is lighter than the migaki? Does the migaki have a thicker grind?

Edit: sorry, didnt notice that this question was already asked


----------



## BillHanna

Smedjaaspen


----------



## pgugger

The Migaki is a bit thicker for sure. Migaki thickness at heel, midpoint, and 1 cm from tip are 4.5 mm, 2.3 mm, and 1.2 mm, respectively. Whereas, Kurouchi is 4.1 mm, 2.1 mm, and 1.1 mm. 

Pics show Migaki on the left:

















Choppin said:


> Is the migaki thicker overall? I would love to see choil and spine shots...





myguidingmoonlight said:


> The Kochi KU is lighter than the migaki? Does the migaki have a thicker grind?
> 
> Edit: sorry, didnt notice that this question was already asked


----------



## blokey

pgugger said:


> The Migaki is a bit thicker for sure. Migaki thickness at heel, midpoint, and 1 cm from tip are 4.5 mm, 2.3 mm, and 1.2 mm, respectively. Whereas, Kurouchi is 4.1 mm, 2.1 mm, and 1.1 mm.
> 
> Pics show Migaki on the left:
> View attachment 202634
> View attachment 202637
> 
> View attachment 202635
> View attachment 202636


What a beautiful pair, enjoy cutting!


----------



## MowgFace

I did not get mine from this batch, nor do I have spine shots. When I get home I’ll grab better shots

Migaki






KU


----------



## Choppin

pgugger said:


> The Migaki is a bit thicker for sure. Migaki thickness at heel, midpoint, and 1 cm from tip are 4.5 mm, 2.3 mm, and 1.2 mm, respectively. Whereas, Kurouchi is 4.1 mm, 2.1 mm, and 1.1 mm.
> 
> Pics show Migaki on the left:
> View attachment 202634
> View attachment 202637
> 
> View attachment 202635
> View attachment 202636


Great pics, thanks!


----------



## pentryumf

It’s been awhile; a pair of 210mm x 49, high carbon chefs knives for a steal. 195g.

No brand or makers mark. Steel is unknown but quite fine. Definitely mono steel.

Brass scale rivets, brass bolster and what I believe to be white corian.
Question for everyone here, how can I tell if the carbon content is low or high?


----------



## SWF

NKD. Kurouchi-time:
Mazaki Hamono Shirogami #2 Kuro Nashiji & Toyama 
Gyutos 240mm


----------



## DF18

An interesting one from Mattias Lundburgs. Pattern welded Damascus, full tang with undersized scales. I believe it’s about 260x60. Really well balanced with a great weight and taper to it. Including a lundburgs family photo. Dude makes a really nice knife.


----------



## Karl Dial

Saji B2 Rainbow 240mm


----------



## Captain Sensible

Hitohira Tanaka 270mm


----------



## blokey

DF18 said:


> An interesting one from Mattias Lundburgs. Pattern welded Damascus, full tang with undersized scales. I believe it’s about 260x60. Really well balanced with a great weight and taper to it. Including a lundburgs family photo. Dude makes a really nice knife.



Normally not a fan of Damascus but damn that's gorgeous


----------



## DF18

blokey said:


> Normally not a fan of Damascus but damn that's gorgeous


I’m typically not either. This one is cool but also pretty subtle.


----------



## pgugger

Got lucky and won a lottery for the opportunity to buy a knife for the first time!

*the nine workhorse lite gyuto*
Blue 2
Wrought clad
235 x 56 mm
260 g


----------



## blokey

Can't resist so here's another Kochi


----------



## superworrier

Anyone know about the new Kochi items "in the works" Jon mentioned?


----------



## blokey

Probaby the 225 gyutos, tho I'm not oppose to a nice cleaver.


----------



## Choppin

superworrier said:


> Anyone know about the new Kochi items "in the works" Jon mentioned?


I was stalking the Kochi page at JKI waiting for this as well. Decided to get the 240 KU gyuto in the meanwhile. Prices are just too good to pass, specially after recent price hikes from many Japanese makers.


----------



## Choppin

superworrier said:


> Anyone know about the new Kochi items "in the works" Jon mentioned?


JKI just posted on Instagram a pair of damascus gyutos... KU and migaki. Not sure they are the new stuff but I hadn't noticed them before


----------



## thebradleycrew

Custom Nenox Honyaki. The smith is Yoshikazu Ikeda (池田美和), Sharpener is Shinpei Ino (伊野信平). Inbound.


----------



## jedy617

thebradleycrew said:


> Custom Nenox Honyaki. The smith is Yoshikazu Ikeda (池田美和), Sharpener is Shinpei Ino (伊野信平). Inbound.
> View attachment 203137
> View attachment 203138
> View attachment 203139
> View attachment 203140
> View attachment 203141
> View attachment 203142
> View attachment 203143


I saw this from Shirogami! At least pretty sure it's the same one. Gorgeous.


----------



## jedy617

First Hado! Junpaku stainless white 1 by Tanaka x Maruyama. Reminds me a lot of my old kyuzo (obviously) but way thinner than I expected. Not just behind the edge but the whole grind in general. Excited to use this. The lacquer handle is also gorgeous.


----------



## drsmp

Yanick 240 ! Really appreciate Yanick selling to his fans from a waitlist - lost count of how many knives I missed when he was selling from his website. 














Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## timebard

This 52100 Hunter Valley Blades workhorse arrived from Germany today. This is a real heavyweight at 318g and 5mm out of the handle for 250x59 but it's well balanced and feels just great to use. Also has a cool two-tone horn ferrule on a (kind of ridiculously large) gidgee handle. Might need to cut that down a cm or two but overall I think I got a keeper here!


----------



## coxhaus

Did I say I like 10-inch chef knives. Well I just bought another which is the one on the bottom. It is a vintage Henckels 10-inch knife from around the early 1970s is my guess. My 11.5 inch chef at the top is the same vintage that I owned since some time in the 70s. They have wood handles that you oil. I like the steel in them. I think is a little different. I think it can rust or pit a little easier than the newer ones. I love big chef knives.


----------



## chefwp

I'm still impatiently waiting to find the 240 tall/blue/non-damascus Takada gyuto, but I was able to score this shorty recently. Takada 210mm blue2 gyuto. I've used it a bit, a little smaller than I usually use, but I am going to enjoy this one anyway.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

So…. I purchased a knife from Dan Prendergast back in May, and after a month of not hearing anything… I reached out to Fan to hear he was having shipping troubles due to knife issues in the UK. I held out, but once I different series dropped that was a little taller, longer, and thicker popped up, I asked if I could trade out for this number. After about a half a year I finally received this fine piece of cutlery in the mail today and I just love Dan’s knives. Thick out of the handle, cartoonish proportions, and they just tick all the boxes for me on what I like, rustic and usable handles, wrought iron clad… I’ve been a big fan for a while and really fell in love after borrowing one earlier this year. Feels great to finally have it in my hands. It’s definitely a curvy profile for me, but I’m sure I’ll get used to it swiftly. I have a feeling this one will stick around with me.


----------



## itzjustchris1

New Knife Day. Kisuke Manaka Kurouchi Tsuchime Blue 1 240mm Gyuto. Been eyeing this knife for a while now and always wanted to see it’s performance then it kept getting pushed back to pull the trigger on it because I was prioritizing other knives. This knife is currently on hold for rehandling and im currently waiting for my handles to arrive.


----------



## esoo

@MSicardCutlery custom lefty nakiri in 52100 and a MCX Spare ApexUltra 230 gyuto.


----------



## nbcaznmaster

My first taste of Sekai knives. Is it just me, or is Tanaka Kyuzo's out of box sharpness not that great?

Tanaka Kyuzo 240mm Stainless with Zircote
Takada no Hamano Suiboku Blue 2 240mm

View attachment DSC04966.JPG
View attachment DSC04968.JPG


----------



## miggus

Beautiful knives @nbcaznmaster. A lot of J-Knives come not super sharp ootb. Means you can enjoy prime sharpness when you put it on yourself


----------



## daddy yo yo

nbcaznmaster said:


> My first taste of Sekai knives. Is it just me, or is Tanaka Kyuzo's out of box sharpness not that great?
> 
> Tanaka Kyuzo 240mm Stainless with Zircote
> Takada no Hamano Suiboku Blue 2 240mm
> 
> View attachment 203840
> View attachment 203841


I cannot comment on the OOTB sharpness of that particular knife but what I can say is that this knife looks absolutely gorgeous - the Tanaka Kyuzo, I mean. Wow!


----------



## nbcaznmaster

@miggus Thanks! I definitely will put my own touch-up. Was just wondering if it was just normal for this line.
@daddy yo yo The brushed finish is something you don't notice in most pictures. Very classy. Great lines too and it's showing core steel for miles.


----------



## Mikeadunne

nbcaznmaster said:


> My first taste of Sekai knives. Is it just me, or is Tanaka Kyuzo's out of box sharpness not that great?
> 
> Tanaka Kyuzo 240mm Stainless with Zircote
> Takada no Hamano Suiboku Blue 2 240mm
> 
> View attachment 203840
> View attachment 203841


I had the same experience


----------



## crocca86

NKD
The 9 blu1 wrought iron clad 235x55 semi integral gyuto


----------



## Ikonaka

crocca86 said:


> NKD
> The 9 blu1 wrought iron clad 235x55 semi integral gyuto
> View attachment 203865
> View attachment 203866
> View attachment 203867
> View attachment 203868
> View attachment 203869
> View attachment 203870
> View attachment 203871
> View attachment 203872


Nice! I'm on Rob's list for the end of the year, hoping he'll do the semi integral thing for me too.


----------



## Ikonaka

The unicorn I hinted at in my WTS post finally gets its debut. An absolutely lovely Comet honyaki. Been hunting for a looooont time and wasn't disappointed! Though I do wanna put my own edge on it soon, a bit of stropping got it to where it needs to be for now

Also a quick pic of my new JJT Gyuto I've been tooling with as well as shamelessly showing off the cutting board I just finished for myself


----------



## PineWood

Custom workhorse from Andrei Markinin WX-15 steel, 184 x 51, 198 gram, african blackwood handle.
I'm impressed with the fit and finish!





I'm intrigued by the discrete banding visible in the steel. Makes me think of wrought iron, but much more subtle:


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Finally my new Radiona custom babies are here. As an excuse for the long wait, there was a small apex ultra paring knife as a gift.

Gyuto 230x60 apex ultra san mai rough iron. 262g. HRC64-64. Gombeira wood western handle. Saya pear from the garden by Tomislav.
Petty 160x38 apex ultra san mai sawblade iron.153g. HRC 64-65. Gombeira wood western handle. Saya apple from the garden by Tomislav.















The choilshot is a bit deceptive. The right side is convex


----------



## miggus

Oh boy... the purchases of several weeks arrived all today. That's hopefully my biggest NKD ever.






The star of the show is the Togashi White Damascus 240. I was inspired by @itzjustchris1 's pics of his Togashi with patina. It's quite thin and just so nicely done. I'm looking forward to cooking with it and messing it's iron cladding up in seconds.








And I almost got a Morihei Hisamoto 240, since I had been eyeing this one for a long time. But then I felt like going soft and skipping on the wabi-sabi this time. Especially when I saw that for roughly the same price, Togashi had a 240 KU ironclad knife, too.

And oh, the FnF is just so nice on this one. Rough where it counts:






Yet polished at the other end.
















Damascus gyuto is quite slim all in all. Exactly 200g






The K-Typ is a bit thicker, but it looks like it's thinner behind the edge. 210g.


Oh and there also arrived a Kurosaki Nakiri to have one stainless veggie knife at least. It doesn't get much attention in this set lol.

Seller is karasu-knives in Denmark. Great experience! I ordered a rust eraser with it and got a handwritten letter from the owner, who says this is too rough for these knives, I better use whetstone powder... which he included free of charge.

Now I have everything I could ever want and will never need to buy knives again. I will save so much money from now on.


----------



## banjo1071

Will get this tomorrow:


----------



## banjo1071

Sc145


----------



## itzjustchris1

miggus said:


> Oh boy... the purchases of several weeks arrived all today. That's hopefully my biggest NKD ever.
> 
> View attachment 203943
> 
> 
> The star of the show is the Togashi White Damascus 240. I was inspired by @itzjustchris1 's pics of his Togashi with patina. It's quite thin and just so nicely done. I'm looking forward to cooking with it and messing it's iron cladding up in seconds.
> 
> View attachment 203951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I almost got a Morihei Hisamoto 240, since I had been eyeing this one for a long time. But then I felt like going soft and skipping on the wabi-sabi this time. Especially when I saw that for roughly the same price, Togashi had a 240 KU ironclad knife, too.
> 
> And oh, the FnF is just so nice on this one. Rough where it counts:
> 
> View attachment 203948
> 
> 
> Yet polished at the other end.
> View attachment 203947
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 203950
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 203945
> 
> Damascus gyuto is quite slim all in all. Exactly 200g
> 
> View attachment 203946
> 
> 
> The K-Typ is a bit thicker, but it looks like it's thinner behind the edge. 210g.
> 
> 
> Oh and there also arrived a Kurosaki Nakiri to have one stainless veggie knife at least. It doesn't get much attention in this set lol.
> 
> Seller is karasu-knives in Denmark. Great experience! I ordered a rust eraser with it and got a handwritten letter from the owner, who says this is too rough for these knives, I better use whetstone powder... which he included free of charge.
> 
> Now I have everything I could ever want and will never need to buy knives again. I will save so much money from now on.


Congrats on the NKD’s and enjoy them. As for the saving money part, I don’t think that will happen.


----------



## knifedxb

Mr.Magnus said:


> Would like to see everyone's latest knife buy to the knife collection and also why did you get it whats good about it.
> 
> I got myself my first laser wa gyuto from M.R stil waiting for it thou.
> Its 270mm and is made of AEB-L steel witch i really like working with.
> The handle is a custom wa with maple and wenge wood.
> Wanted to try a laser so thats why i got it


Here's my latest knife .....

Fujiwara Honesuki 150mm Double Bevel
( Rare ) not even sold on TF site...

@knifedxb
#goodknifehappylife


----------



## PeterL

Spare Apex Ultra 250 from the second MCX batch. Ebonized oak and birchbark handle. Tapers from 5mm at the handle. Weighs about ~200g. 254x56mm. Much more forward balanced than the 230 from the first batch. Prefer the aesthetics and weight on the new handles.


















With the 230 from the last batch.


----------



## salparadise

Tanaka Kyuzo 240 Blue #1 Stainless Clad with Taipei Ebony. New to me, snagged on the BST forum (thanks guys!). Love it- won’t be seeing this for sale again, at least not anytime soon. Have only cut a few onions so far, but it will get a workout with the upcoming holidays.


----------



## Bico Doce

Heldqvist sabaki 165mm in twr/wrought iron.


----------



## EricEricEric

Congratulations 

His take on the western handle is incredibly interesting and desirable 

He’s a true artisan, the depth of his work is unparalleled making him one of the greatest makers in the world




KDSDeluxe said:


> Finally my new Radiona custom babies are here. As an excuse for the long wait, there was a small apex ultra paring knife as a gift.
> 
> Gyuto 230x60 apex ultra san mai rough iron. 262g. HRC64-64. Gombeira wood western handle. Saya pear from the garden by Tomislav.
> Petty 160x38 apex ultra san mai sawblade iron.153g. HRC 64-65. Gombeira wood western handle. Saya apple from the garden by Tomislav.
> 
> View attachment 203908
> View attachment 203910
> 
> View attachment 203911
> View attachment 203912
> 
> The choilshot is a bit deceptive. The right side is convex
> View attachment 203913
> View attachment 203914
> View attachment 203915
> View attachment 203916
> View attachment 203917
> 
> View attachment 203919


----------



## Kiru

Migoto Blue 1 Gyuto by the great Tanaka

Shameless plug for the unboxing video :-D


View attachment IMG_2224.JPG


View attachment IMG_2155.JPG


View attachment IMG_2201.JPG


----------



## KDSDeluxe

EricEricEric said:


> Congratulations
> 
> His take on the western handle is incredibly interesting and desirable
> 
> He’s a true artisan, the depth of his work is unparalleled making him one of the greatest makers in the world


Thanks very much !

I love his work too!

The handle was also the reason why I had to wait so long for the knives. The wait was worth it. The handles feel very good in the hand!

A great job. I love both of them


----------



## chefwp

Picked up a Takada 210 blue2 recently, it's tiny but mighty. Preparing some buckwheat blini with lox and whitefish roe.


----------



## EdgeFundManager

Kiru said:


> Migoto Blue 1 Gyuto by the great Tanaka
> 
> Shameless plug for the unboxing video :-D
> 
> 
> View attachment 204159
> 
> 
> View attachment 204160
> 
> 
> View attachment 204161



This is a great teaser. I bought the same knife and it is being delivered today  Edit: added some photos. Very impressed so far.


----------



## Bico Doce

Dan Bidinger 250 B Grind in CPM 3v with koa scales. 

I’ve been wanting one since @captaincaed showed one off in a cut video. Absolutely does not disappoint, well worth the wait and money.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Bico Doce said:


> Dan Bidinger 250 B Grind in CPM 3v with koa scales.
> 
> I’ve been wanting one since @captaincaed showed one off in a cut video. Absolutely does not disappoint, well worth the wait and money.
> 
> View attachment 204358
> View attachment 204359
> View attachment 204360
> View attachment 204361


Dan‘s knives are so good. I can’t wait until I get mine. Uhm… my second!


----------



## tag98

Been wanting a western 240 for a while and even with the slight price increase i figured this would be a safe bet, overall it looks pretty good and is straight but the handle is sucky at best so if anyone has reccomendations for a western handle replacement in canada let me know!


----------



## daddy yo yo

tag98 said:


> Been wanting a western 240 for a while and even with the slight price increase i figured this would be a safe bet, overall it looks pretty good and is straight but the handle is sucky at best so if anyone has reccomendations for a western handle replacement in canada let me know!View attachment 204372
> View attachment 204373
> View attachment 204374


Sure it is a good blade. A good knife even for its price. I am unsure though it is a good enough blade to spend another 200+ dollars on a rehandle… That would make it a ~400$ knife…


----------



## tostadas

daddy yo yo said:


> Sure it is a good blade. A good knife even for its price. I am unsure though it is a good enough blade to spend another 200+ dollars on a rehandle… That would make it a ~400$ knife…


It most definitely is worth the rehandle


----------



## captaincaed

Bico Doce said:


> Dan Bidinger 250 B Grind in CPM 3v with koa scales.
> 
> I’ve been wanting one since @captaincaed showed one off in a cut video. Absolutely does not disappoint, well worth the wait and money.
> 
> View attachment 204358
> View attachment 204359
> View attachment 204360
> View attachment 204361


----------



## captaincaed

tostadas said:


> It most definitely is worth the rehandle


Same boat. I got it bad.


----------



## Bobo530

Some recent purchases
My custom came in from Habeer in Apex and super happy with how the handle turned out.


----------



## esoo

Tanaka Yohei 240 Blue 1 Damascus


----------



## Choppin

PineWood said:


> Custom workhorse from Andrei Markinin WX-15 steel, 184 x 51, 198 gram, african blackwood handle.
> I'm impressed with the fit and finish!
> View attachment 203904
> 
> 
> I'm intrigued by the discrete banding visible in the steel. Makes me think of wrought iron, but much more subtle:
> View attachment 203905


Love the funayuki-like profile…


----------



## Gregmega

Shoichi Hashimoto Honyaki 240, I definitely bled for this one a bit. It’s really difficult to photograph, may have to pull out the light box for it. Apparently the only honyaki out of his shop in the west, so I’ll take it. Think I need to take a break tho.


----------



## Michael J.R.

My new Chestnut Set:
Yamamoto Hocho SLD Kurouchi Kiritsuke, 240mm
Shiro Kamo Akuma Aogami Super Kurouchi Gyuto, 215mm
Yamamoto Hocho SLD Kurouchi Nakiri, 175mm


----------



## jonnachang

Arriving today from Australia a 240 S grind RH Work pony in 52100 from Julian @Kippington blade. Fantastic!


----------



## BillHanna

jonnachang said:


> Arriving today from Australia a 240 S grind RH Work pony in 52100 from Julian @Kippington blade. Fantastic!View attachment 204782
> View attachment 204783
> View attachment 204784
> View attachment 204791



Nice saya. Ask for sandals, next.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> Nice saya. Ask for sandals, next.


*Feet sayas.


----------



## marc4pt0

Bico Doce said:


> Dan Bidinger 250 B Grind in CPM 3v with koa scales.
> 
> I’ve been wanting one since @captaincaed showed one off in a cut video. Absolutely does not disappoint, well worth the wait and money.
> 
> View attachment 204358
> View attachment 204359
> View attachment 204360
> View attachment 204361



congrats on the score. Dan makes some real high quality knives. Feel fantastic in hand,And they perform so nicely


----------



## marc4pt0

Let’s call this an end to a 9 year search. Mareko Maumasi sporting his lovely western style handle.


----------



## JayS20

Simon Lönsted
1.2562 wrought clad
Really nice cladding, especially with patina and awesome masur birch handle


----------



## blokey

Migoto Blue #1 shinogi, what a cutter... It makes itself my top 3 cutter just after first cut, the rigid and authoritative feel, the feel through performance, it is just blended so well in one knife. The profile, height and length are all excellent, this is definitely a keeper, this really changed my view on wide bevels.


----------



## Mikeadunne

blokey said:


> Migoto Blue #1 shinogi, what a cutter... It makes itself my top 3 cutter just after first cut, the rigid and authoritative feel, the feel through performance, it is just blended so well in one knife. The profile, height and length are all excellent, this is definitely a keeper, this really changed my view on wide bevels.
> View attachment 204863
> View attachment 204864
> View attachment 204862
> View attachment 204861


That glowing review just made my wallet shiver


----------



## blokey

Mikeadunne said:


> That glowing review just made my wallet shiver


For their price it's an excellent buy, and they don't sell out in seconds like Kaiju or Takada


----------



## Kevin_A103293

NKD Shibata Kotetsu 135mm AS petty: purchased here in BST and have about a week of use in the books. This is a fairly short height petty but has been my go-to for removing silverskin and trimming meat at home. This blade is THIN and glides through anything I put it to the test on. Grape tomatoes are a staple in my cooking and it excels on these and other small veggies on the board. The patina has been coming in evenly and is not super reactive on the edge with the ease of stainless cladding. Overall it has been a joy to use so far!


----------



## marc4pt0

This Marko Tsourkan was thought to be lost in the mail for a while, so much so that the seller actually refund the payment. However it finally showed up, and if course payment was reissued. Originally made in late 2014, it sports Marko's interpretation of the Shig profile and grind. The handle is cocobolo which had really darkened over time. I had given it a little restoration to bring back some of its various tones of color. And the steel is A2, which I polished and lightly etched to bring out the banding. Sadly it's very difficult to capture that banding in pictures, but it's super sharp in person. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SWF

My first Shig: Shigefusa Kasumi 240 mm Wa Gyuto

What a knife!


----------



## henkle

Gregmega said:


> Shoichi Hashimoto Honyaki 240, I definitely bled for this one a bit. It’s really difficult to photograph, may have to pull out the light box for it. Apparently the only honyaki out of his shop in the west, so I’ll take it. Think I need to take a break tho.
> View attachment 204619
> View attachment 204620
> View attachment 204621
> View attachment 204622
> View attachment 204623
> View attachment 204618
> View attachment 204624


beautiful blade


----------



## BillHanna

Naozumi SK 120 petty and 210 gyuto


----------



## drsmp

Kochi 215x49 KU Damascus gyuto from Jon at JKI after prep for a beef stir fry.


----------



## MowgFace

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 204932
> 
> 
> Naozumi SK 120 petty and 210 gyuto



How tall is the Gyuto?


----------



## BillHanna

MowgFace said:


> How tall is the Gyuto?


From memory, 47. I’ll double check when I get home.


----------



## Boynutman

Morihei Hisamoto 240x55 fine finish.
It is what I (thought I) wanted but to be frank it may be too much for me. On the plus side, very thin behind the edge, comfortable profile, high blade. But man it's heavy mainly due to an overly thick spine. Like an agricultural implement, also due to the handle.








Am already considering thinning the spine and changing the handle, perhaps wa-style. But let's live with it some weeks first.


----------



## kpham12

Boynutman said:


> Morihei Hisamoto 240x55 fine finish.
> It is what I (thought I) wanted but to be frank it may be too much for me. On the plus side, very thin behind the edge, comfortable profile, high blade. But man it's heavy mainly due to an overly thick spine. Like an agricultural implement, also due to the handle.
> View attachment 204991
> 
> View attachment 204993
> 
> Am already considering thinning the spine and changing the handle, perhaps wa-style. But let's live with it some weeks first.


Wow, I’m getting one of these, but this one is impressive. What’s the spine thickness?


----------



## Mlan

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 204932
> 
> 
> Naozumi SK 120 petty and 210 gyuto


That gyuto could use another 60mm of height


----------



## Boynutman

Morihei spine thickness at handle is 4.2mm. But it's like a T-shape cross section almost, at least on the rh blade side. Lh side is nice and flat.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Boynutman said:


> Morihei spine thickness at handle is 4.2mm. But it's like a T-shape cross section almost, at least on the rh blade side. Lh side is nice and flat.
> 
> View attachment 205002
> View attachment 205003


That’s an S-grind!


----------



## BillHanna

Mlan said:


> That gyuto could use another 60mm of height


And the front could match the back, in height.


----------



## DavidScubadiver

daddy yo yo said:


> Sure it is a good blade. A good knife even for its price. I am unsure though it is a good enough blade to spend another 200+ dollars on a rehandle… That would make it a ~400$ knife…


No. It would be a $200 knife and a $200 handle. So worth it. If it helps, and you must, you could call it a $400 knife with spare handle. But people may question why you need a spare handle.


----------



## mmiinngg

Boynutman said:


> Morihei spine thickness at handle is 4.2mm. But it's like a T-shape cross section almost, at least on the rh blade side. Lh side is nice and flat.
> 
> View attachment 205002
> View attachment 205003


Lucky you, you got an upgraded fine finish handle  (compared to mine)
So far I'm really in love with mine


----------



## Boynutman

daddy yo yo said:


> That’s an S-grind!


Haha, I hadn't thought of that. Thought it was just wonkiness!
To be fair I handled the knife in the shop and knew what I was buying. Sometimes you gotta take the plunge and try otherwise you end up buying the same again and again.


----------



## jedy617

Some heavy hitters in the form of my first raquin and a 1/2 wrought iron tetsujin. Besides these coming in and buying a ton of pocket knives this weekend, check B/S/T in the coming days for some grails from me that I have to let go.


----------



## Campbell

Wow



Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sansho

esoo said:


> Tanaka Yohei 240 Blue 1 Damascus
> View attachment 204540
> 
> View attachment 204541


what's the kanji say on this one? i fee like i've seen it on a lot of knives lately. maybe hitohiras.

...does it say hitohira? lol


----------



## esoo

sansho said:


> what's the kanji say on this one? i fee like i've seen it on a lot of knives lately. maybe hitohiras.
> 
> ...does it say hitohira? lol



Yeah, it’s a hitohira


----------



## jedy617

Was really looking forward to getting this hado blue 1 dama from chefs edge, but arrived with a pretty bad bent and chipped tip  hopefully they have good CS and can help out somehow.


----------



## daddy yo yo

jedy617 said:


> Was really looking forward to getting this hado blue 1 dama from chefs edge, but arrived with a pretty bad bent and chipped tip  hipefully they have good CS and can help out somehow.
> 
> View attachment 205207
> 
> 
> View attachment 205206


Another victim of poor packaging. Honestly, that pi*ses me off!


----------



## jedy617

daddy yo yo said:


> Another victim of poor packaging. Honestly, that pi*ses me off!


It was shipped in no box besides the hado box, just a bubble mailer. There was bubble wrap surrounding the package as well, but none around the blade. Honestly, if you are shipping from Australia, it would probably be a good idea to do one or the other, or both. The knife is ground omega thin, so of course something like this is pretty easy to happen.

I will give them the benefit of the doubt though as long as they make it right somehow. Don't want to poopoo on them yet, will wait to see how they can help out.


----------



## JASinIL2006

daddy yo yo said:


> Another victim of poor packaging. Honestly, that pi*ses me off!



Boggles the mind that places that sell high end knives can't figure out how to package them correctly.


----------



## miggus

Oh noooo... sorry to see that. I mean, that's not just annoying for the buyer, but can also get someone hurt out there in delivery...


----------



## Jovidah

What really boggles the mind is why the knives in this price range aren't shipped with tip protectors when I've had knives in the 20-30 euro range that were...


----------



## jedy617

Yeah $500+ knife, no cardboard box even besides the knife box itself. No bubble wrap on the blade. Put a $2 plastic protector on it, saves us all money in the long run


----------



## Patinated

jedy617 said:


> Yeah $500+ knife, no cardboard box even besides the knife box itself. No bubble wrap on the blade. Put a $2 plastic protector on it, saves us all money in the long run


Keep us posted on how they handle it. I had a similar experience with a Jiro and I got a full refund. Was a different seller though.


----------



## DavidScubadiver

My knife arrived yesterday. I opened a box and the inside was stuffed with newsprint. In the middle was a knife box which when opened has my knife in it, the blade covered by bubble rap and I think it was also in a folded cardboard sheath. 

Honestly, the Japanese newsprint was the best part. Also the Japanese bandana that he shipped with it. I have no place to store the blade. Should have paid for the sheath.


----------



## madmotts

*Nakagawa x Myojin B1 Damascus 240* from chefs-edge. Tall boi ~*59mm*, 3.5 out of the handle 227g.

Some cool damascus drops near the cladding line. Knife arrived in perfect condition tho the box was damaged in shipment.


----------



## Homechef

madmotts said:


> *Nakagawa x Myojin B1 Damascus 240* from chefs-edge. Tall boi ~*59mm*, 3.5 out of the handle 227g.
> 
> Some cool damascus drops near the cladding line. Knife arrived in perfect condition tho the box was damaged in shipment.



I like that handle paired with this one and the height sounds awesome!


----------



## Brian Weekley

One of the pre-eminent knife makers today has to be Benjamin Kamon. I have owned several of Ben’s knives and have always been amazed at what wonderful pure performers they are. The near ultimate in utility. When the chance came to acquire a S grind fish hook blade from Ben, I jumped at the chance even though it cost me a premiere Rader brut de forge, from my collection. My object was to hold a head to head slap down with a couple of other makers knives which offer legendary food release. The slap down would be the subject of a new post from me into the famous “Naughty Schoolboy” thread. Potato’s beware!

I still haven’t managed to acquire the third knife for the slap down (a Bidinger B grind … hint hint to all), so the big event remains postponed. I have actually used the new Kamon quite a bit and actually decided to add poorly shot videos to my repertoire. So here it is … a “New Knives” post on my new…ish Kamon. 

Details first. 

The Gyuto is forged from 1.2519 steel, monosteel construction. The handle is Ben’s “coke bottle” shaped from bog oak with carbon fibre end caps. The knife features a S/Hook grind … designed to offer amazing food release. Remaining specs are:

Blade length … 249mm
Edge length … 253mm
Depth at heel … 56mm
Thickness measured at spine … 4.96mm at heel, 2.47mm mid blade, 0.70mm 1” from tip
Weight … 220gms

A few more pics …



























Of course I can’t give away the object of this exercise … the great potato Slapdown against two other legendary release performers. That’s held for an upcoming post to the Naughty Schoolboy thread once I’ve acquired the elusive B grind. To compensate I offer a KKF first for me … a poorly shot video of the Kamon dealing with a chubby Asian sweet carrot. If anything is going to “wedge” the Kamon, here it is. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.





Not a trace of wedging … a definite “sushi grade” carrot chopper. You’re amazing Ben!


----------



## bearhippo

Heiji Semi-Stainless 240mm Gyuto. The Iwasaki carbon brother was tipped badly in transit since the sender did not include any edge protection and I'm currently waiting to hear back from them. I guess it's an unlucky week for new knives ?

First impressions: heat treat seems great (need to use it some more) and the chestnut handle is surprisingly high quality. There is plenty of wabi-sabi throughout (e.g. choil needs rounding, spine has a burr, shinogi - if that's the right term - is a bit jacked up on the other side with a "mountain" at the end of a nice curve) but overall great value for the money thus far.


----------



## EricEricEric

Damn, that’s such an easily avoidable issue. What a terrible waste 

To be honest, if your knife costs over $500 it should come in it’s own kiri box.

These vendors double the price and just don’t give proper value and respect 






jedy617 said:


> Was really looking forward to getting this hado blue 1 dama from chefs edge, but arrived with a pretty bad bent and chipped tip  hopefully they have good CS and can help out somehow.
> 
> View attachment 205207
> 
> 
> View attachment 205206


----------



## jedy617

EricEricEric said:


> Damn, that’s such an easily avoidable issue. What a terrible waste
> 
> To be honest, if your knife costs over $500 it should come in it’s own kiri box.
> 
> These vendors double the price and just don’t give proper value and respect


Yeah I know there is a huge margin on these guys. A kiri box is really cheap. But nope, tip went byebye. Now I'll have to grind it down which sucks when the edge length is already only 200mm. Not sure I'm skilled enough to bend it back, I don't want to snap anything since it's so thin...might just have to grind on stones.


----------



## superworrier

It’s so frustrating that a cardboard saya or some sort of edge guard would be nearly free and save hundreds of dollars of waste. Even if they make you whole, it is indeed such a tremendous waste


----------



## jedy617

Good news though another new knife day! I missed my first muteki I had years ago so I'm glad I got this new one in. Picked it up from home butcher as they have a crazy good coupon going on right now (25 or 30% off). This is from Taylor shields, love the profile and the handle.

Trying to turn a negative into a positive. Most retailers I have bought from have been stellar. Phil at home butcher always gives good coupon codes, he shipped 20 minutes after I bought it with free FedEx 2 day, and was packaged well.


----------



## Brian Weekley

jedy617 said:


> Trying to turn a negative into a positive. Most retailers I have bought from have been stellar. Phil at home butcher always gives good coupon codes, he shipped 20 minutes after I bought it with free FedEx 2 day, and was packaged well.



+1 on props for Phil. My experience follows yours. Phil’s a great guy to talk to and deal with. Prices have been reasonable, packed perfectly and shipped quickly. One of the few dealers for Murray Carter and the Muteki smiths.


----------



## jedy617

Brian Weekley said:


> +1 on props for Phil. My experience follows yours. Phil’s a great guy to talk to and deal with. Prices have been reasonable, packed perfectly and shipped quickly. One of the few dealers for Murray Carter and the Muteki smiths.


I feel like muteki are slept on over here. The grind is so nice and the heat treat so good. Feels harder than most of my white 1's from Japanese smiths. Honestly at full price...I'm not rushing out to buy one probably, but give me 20% off and I'm all over it.


----------



## blokey

Sad they would sent it like that, most of my experience with other vendors has been good, JKI, Migoto, CKC, Miura all send their stuff in very well protected boxes. Migoto actually put some soft paper in front of the tip to protect it.


----------



## Brian Weekley

jedy617 said:


> I feel like muteki are slept on over here.



I agree completely. Like him or not I feel that Murray Carter has had a strong influence on many makers. The Muteki smiths generally exhibit that influence. Of course I’m a flat out lover of the work of Alex Horn. Note that two of Horns knives are currently for sale at District Cutlery. In total I have about fifteen knives in my collection from Murray and the Muteki smiths. I doubt that I’ll ever put one on the market … they are that special.

Back when Alex Horn was leaving Muteki to branch out on his own, I missed three knives … some of the last he made as a Muteki smith. Guess where I found them … at District Cutlery. Phil made me a fair deal for them and I have shared many bottles of wine with them over many evenings. 

Here is a pic …


----------



## Delat

Brian Weekley said:


> I agree completely. Like him or not I feel that Murray Carter has had a strong influence on many makers. The Muteki smiths generally exhibit that influence. Of course I’m a flat out lover of the work of Alex Horn. Note that two of Horns knives are currently for sale at District Cutlery. In total I have about fifteen knives in my collection from Murray and the Muteki smiths. I doubt that I’ll ever put one on the market … they are that special.
> 
> Back when Alex Horn was leaving Muteki to branch out on his own, I missed three knives … some of the last he made as a Muteki smith. Guess where I found them … at District Cutlery. Phil made me a fair deal for them and I have shared many bottles of wine with them over many evenings.
> 
> Here is a pic …
> 
> View attachment 205281



You and @Hockey3081 actually inspired me to get on Alex’s list a couple weeks ago. 6 months out since he’s moving shop, but very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Delat said:


> You and @Hockey3081 actually inspired me to get on Alex’s list a couple weeks ago. 6 months out since he’s moving shop, but very much looking forward to it.



There are two sources that you might consider to snag on of Alex’s knives. The first is the two knives currently posted at District Cutlery. They are both very nice. The second source for one of his knives is the upcoming Damasteel 2022 DCI. I expect he will be selling several at the DCI. I picked up two of his knives at the 2021 DCI. I love both of them.


----------



## hendrix

You also might want to check his website. I love his Cruforge V knives.


Brian Weekley said:


> There are two sources that you might consider to snag on of Alex’s knives. The first is the two knives currently posted at District Cutlery. They are both very nice. The second source for one of his knives is the upcoming Damasteel 2022 DCI. I expect he will be selling several at the DCI. I picked up two of his knives at the 2021 DCI. I love both of them.


----------



## Delat

Brian Weekley said:


> There are two sources that you might consider to snag on of Alex’s knives. The first is the two knives currently posted at District Cutlery. They are both very nice. The second source for one of his knives is the upcoming Damasteel 2022 DCI. I expect he will be selling several at the DCI. I picked up two of his knives at the 2021 DCI. I love both of them.



I’ve been pining after a coreless feather damascus and Alex seems like just the man to make me both a looker and user. Gonna hold out for that. Well, at least until some other shiny knife of his catches my eye anyway.


----------



## BGY_888

*@Kippington Nitro-V WP 225 Gyuto & sexy handle & polish is beautifully  another AMAZING blade from jule🫶 , Cuts Amazingly as always , everyone should have at least one Kippington blade in the collection  Highly recommend 





*


----------



## friz

jedy617 said:


> It was shipped in no box besides the hado box, just a bubble mailer. There was bubble wrap surrounding the package as well, but none around the blade. Honestly, if you are shipping from Australia, it would probably be a good idea to do one or the other, or both. The knife is ground omega thin, so of course something like this is pretty easy to happen.
> 
> I will give them the benefit of the doubt though as long as they make it right somehow. Don't want to poopoo on them yet, will wait to see how they can help out.


Don't buy from Chefs Edge you ALL.


----------



## jedy617

Brian Weekley said:


> I agree completely. Like him or not I feel that Murray Carter has had a strong influence on many makers. The Muteki smiths generally exhibit that influence. Of course I’m a flat out lover of the work of Alex Horn. Note that two of Horns knives are currently for sale at District Cutlery. In total I have about fifteen knives in my collection from Murray and the Muteki smiths. I doubt that I’ll ever put one on the market … they are that special.
> 
> Back when Alex Horn was leaving Muteki to branch out on his own, I missed three knives … some of the last he made as a Muteki smith. Guess where I found them … at District Cutlery. Phil made me a fair deal for them and I have shared many bottles of wine with them over many evenings.
> 
> Here is a pic …
> 
> View attachment 205281


Those are gorgeous. Been meaning to get a dama from Alex someday.


----------



## jedy617

friz said:


> Don't buy from Chefs Edge you ALL.


Do you have some bad experience from them?


----------



## friz

jedy617 said:


> Do you have some bad experience from them?


I have never bought from him, but I do have reasons.


----------



## jedy617

friz said:


> I have never bought from him, but I do have reasons.


Would love to know why either here, or by pm, thanks


----------



## friz

I can't say. You will have to trust me. If anyone wants to buy from him, it is perfectly fine, but I personally wouldn't help the growth of that business.
I imagine if he were to list e.g a Kato for 500 bucks, go for it.


----------



## jedy617

Well...that doesn't really help. Regardless, they say they will replace it for me and pay to ship it back of course. Which is fine. Not a stellar experience, but as long as it gets replaced it's fine.


----------



## daddy yo yo

I have the following contribution to make to the topic of shipping damages: I bought a Shig santoku once. It arrived with a broken tip. I contacted the seller and got a second one as a replacement (luckily they had one in stock). Guess what, it arrived with a broken tip, too!

I don’t know if that was bad QC (i.e. they had already received the knives with a broken tip) or bad luck (damage during shipping) but I know that whatever you ship should not move inside the package.

Make a cardboard saya, friction-fit. Make sure the knife doesn’t move, and make sure the cardboard saya is big/long enough. I wrap that in bubble foil (enough that nothing can move and just so much that you can still close the outer box) and put it into a thick cardboard box. Sometimes I use an additional tube inside the cardboard box. It is as simple as that and it takes just 3 minutes…


----------



## Ocanada

daddy yo yo said:


> I have the following contribution to make to the topic of shipping damages: I bought a Shig santoku once. It arrived with a broken tip. I contacted the seller and got a second one as a replacement (luckily they had one in stock). Guess what, it arrived with a broken tip, too!
> 
> I don’t know if that was bad QC (i.e. they had already received the knives with a broken tip) or bad luck but I know that whatever you ship should not move inside the package.
> 
> Make a cardboard saya, friction-fit. Make sure the knife doesn’t move, and make sure the cardboard says is big/long enough. I wrap that in bubble foil (enough that nothing can move and just so much that you can still close the outer box) and put it into a thick cardboard box. Sometimes I use an additional tube inside the cardboard box. It is as simple as that and it takes just 3 minutes…


My Shig santoku had a bent tip too (which quickly became broken)... didn't think this issue was this common

I didn't want to deal with the replacement process so I just had a mate of mine sharpen it out. Thankfully he did a good job and everything is all well now


----------



## friz

jedy617 said:


> Well...that doesn't really help. Regardless, they say they will replace it for me and pay to ship it back of course. Which is fine. Not a stellar experience, but as long as it gets replaced it's fine.


I know it doesn't help. I gave you my 2 cents.
Maybe in the future when you want to buy a knife and you are battling between Chef edge and another one, you might want to consider the other shop instead.
If you find yourself a good deal with him, go ahead. There's no harm.
I normally tend to look at the shop's ideals too and not only at the price, within reason.


----------



## jedy617

daddy yo yo said:


> I have the following contribution to make to the topic of shipping damages: I bought a Shig santoku once. It arrived with a broken tip. I contacted the seller and got a second one as a replacement (luckily they had one in stock). Guess what, it arrived with a broken tip, too!
> 
> I don’t know if that was bad QC (i.e. they had already received the knives with a broken tip) or bad luck (damage during shipping) but I know that whatever you ship should not move inside the package.
> 
> Make a cardboard saya, friction-fit. Make sure the knife doesn’t move, and make sure the cardboard saya is big/long enough. I wrap that in bubble foil (enough that nothing can move and just so much that you can still close the outer box) and put it into a thick cardboard box. Sometimes I use an additional tube inside the cardboard box. It is as simple as that and it takes just 3 minutes…


They told me "the hado box couldn't fit bubble wrap". Well then you should ship the whole thing in another cardboard box.


----------



## jedy617

friz said:


> I know it doesn't help. I gave you my 2 cents.
> Maybe in the future when you want to buy a knife and you are battling between Chef edge and another one, you might want to consider the other shop instead.
> If you find yourself a good deal with him, go ahead. There's no harm.
> I normally tend to look at the shop's ideals too and not only at the price, within reason.


I also really like to look at a shops ideals too but it's hard when it's "just trust me bro" haha.


----------



## daddy yo yo

jedy617 said:


> They told me "the hado box couldn't fit bubble wrap". Well then you should ship the whole thing in another cardboard box.


I usually do not ship knives in their original boxes. I build a cardboard saya (minimum 2 layers), friction-fit, for each knife. I place the knife inside this saya, I attach this saya onto the original box with rubber straps, I wrap the whole thing in multiple layers of bubble foil and place inside the (outer) shipping box. Nothing should move inside. If smth moves, add layers of bubble foil until everything snug-fits inside the shipping box.


----------



## enrico l

I bought a Hado from them a little back, no problems Was definitely a bit too expensive though.

Also, I really don’t like how I get IG sponsored ads from them now. It make’s it seem like they are going down the Japanny, Chubo, Hocho, and many others path where it’s all about advertisement at this point to get the simple knife buyers on board. I get they are trying to make $$ but I never liked a sponsored IG ad. Just my thoughts.


----------



## banjo1071

Tritzpower


----------



## NotAddictedYet

BGY_888 said:


> *@Kippington Nitro-V WP 225 Gyuto & sexy handle & polish is beautifully  another AMAZING blade from jule🫶 , Cuts Amazingly as always , everyone should have at least one Kippington blade in the collection  Highly recommend
> 
> View attachment 205324
> *


Does he do these in batches like for 52100? Amazing.


----------



## knifedxb

Mr.Magnus said:


> Would like to see everyone's latest knife buy to the knife collection and also why did you get it whats good about it.
> 
> I got myself my first laser wa gyuto from M.R stil waiting for it thou.
> Its 270mm and is made of AEB-L steel witch i really like working with.
> The handle is a custom wa with maple and wenge wood.
> Wanted to try a laser so thats why i got it


My newest knives...
FT FT FT


----------



## BillHanna

knifedxb said:


> My newest knives...
> FT FT FT


For you, or for sale?


----------



## Bico Doce

NotAddictedYet said:


> Does he do these in batches like for 52100? Amazing.


For a while there it seemed like 52100 was the predominant choice for his batches. Ive owned 3 over the last year and all 52100


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Got this 240 Y. Tanaka Aogami Super from BST and converted it to a convex grind workhorse from kurochi wide bevel. Also thinned the tip as it lacks distal taper. Removed 12 gram from the blade in total. This new K&S handle makes the balance where I want it to be. What’s interesting is it says “blue steel S” on the tang.

230 mm*50.5 mm; 228 gram; 3.7 mm spine, 2.8 in the middle, and 1.1 mm at 1 cm from the tip (down from 1.6 mm thick originally).


----------



## madmotts

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Removed 12 gram from the blade in total.


Sounds like a lot of work


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

madmotts said:


> Sounds like a lot of work


Yea it was mostly on the cladding so not terrible, but still several hours of work. SP120 was my good friend.


----------



## M1k3

.


----------



## M1k3

Bico Doce said:


> For a while there it seemed like 52100 was the predominant choice for his batches. Ive owned 3 over the last year and all 52100


It's his preferred carbon steel choice.


----------



## jedy617

.


Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got this 240 Y. Tanaka Aogami Super from BST and converted it to a convex grind workhorse from kurochi wide bevel. Also thinned the tip as it lacks distal taper. Removed 12 gram from the blade in total. This new K&S handle makes the balance where I want it to be. What’s interesting is it says “blue steel S” on the tang.
> 
> 230 mm*50.5 mm; 228 gram; 3.7 mm spine, 2.8 in the middle, and 1.1 mm at 1 cm from the tip (down from 1.6 mm thick originally).
> 
> View attachment 205424
> View attachment 205425
> View attachment 205426
> View attachment 205427


Tanaka sometimes uses S to denote special (I am assuming) steel. I have seen the S mark not only on aogami super, but also togo reigo he has done. It seems he uses it somewhat randomly however as I have knives where he uses the S, and doesn't for those steels.

Beautiful work, reminds me of my aogami super tanaka I finished up recently


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Bico Doce said:


> For a while there it seemed like 52100 was the predominant choice for his batches. Ive owned 3 over the last year and all 52100


When I chatted with him early this year, it seems 52100 was still the only choice. I actually wanted a stainless Kip at the time but went with 52100. Would love a fishhook in stainless, that would be my one knife to rule them all.


----------



## jedy617

Also I have graduated from KU ownership. Only one more step...


----------



## kpham12

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got this 240 Y. Tanaka Aogami Super from BST and converted it to a convex grind workhorse from kurochi wide bevel. Also thinned the tip as it lacks distal taper. Removed 12 gram from the blade in total. This new K&S handle makes the balance where I want it to be. What’s interesting is it says “blue steel S” on the tang.
> 
> 230 mm*50.5 mm; 228 gram; 3.7 mm spine, 2.8 in the middle, and 1.1 mm at 1 cm from the tip (down from 1.6 mm thick originally).
> 
> View attachment 205424
> View attachment 205425
> View attachment 205426
> View attachment 205427


12 grams of steel removal on the stones is a great workout


----------



## Bico Doce

NotAddictedYet said:


> When I chatted with him early this year, it seems 52100 was still the only choice. I actually wanted a stainless Kip at the time but went with 52100. Would love a fishhook in stainless, that would be my one knife to rule them all.


I felt the same about the fish hook in stainless but I figured it would never happen. I went with the B Grind from Bidinger and absolutely no regrets, I don’t feel like I need that fish hook anymore. Still would be cool to have tho


----------



## hendrix

Yeah, I don’t get why vendors skimp on packaging either.
BTW, I just received a package from Modern Cooking. Probably the best packaging job I’ve seen. Bombproof (thanks Peter!).

-Dwight


superworrier said:


> It’s so frustrating that a cardboard saya or some sort of edge guard would be nearly free and save hundreds of dollars of waste. Even if they make you whole, it is indeed such a tremendous waste


----------



## MowgFace

hendrix said:


> Yeah, I don’t get why vendors skimp on packaging either.
> BTW, I just received a package from Modern Cooking. Probably the best packaging job I’ve seen. Bombproof (thanks Peter!).
> 
> -Dwight



I'm sure its a business decision.

My company spends close to $75K on packaging per year. I imagine, the $$$ savings in packaging outweighs the RMA costs or business loss due to issues surrounding packaging.


----------



## superworrier

MowgFace said:


> I'm sure its a business decision.
> 
> My company spends close to $75K on packaging per year. I imagine, the $$$ savings in packaging outweighs the RMA costs or business loss due to issues surrounding packaging.


I don't think it's the case here. These knife stores are very small businesses and small businesses are not always well run (large businesses either really). 75k is probably closer to their annual profits than their packaging costs. Folding over a piece of cardboard and taping it costs very little and takes very little time. The cost of this RMA is at least 100 bucks and other stores definitely do bother to package stuff correctly.


----------



## EricEricEric

Or you have to think of the cost of a plastic tip guard is maybe $.10 at most


----------



## MowgFace

superworrier said:


> I don't think it's the case here. These knife stores are very small businesses and small businesses are not always well run (large businesses either really). 75k is probably closer to their annual profits than their packaging costs. Folding over a piece of cardboard and taping it costs very little and takes very little time. The cost of this RMA is at least 100 bucks and other stores definitely do bother to package stuff correctly.



To your point, if they arent spending NEAR as much in packaging, you could imagine that additional packaging makes a bigger % of profit.


----------



## MowgFace

EricEricEric said:


> Or you have to think of the cost of a plastic tip guard is maybe $.10 at most



Yes $.10 for the physical part. Is that plastic tip $.10 if you buy 1? or if you buy 200,000 of them.

Someone has to buy that plastic tip guard, stock it. make sure the tip they buy fits all of the knives that they offer.

Does installing this plastic tip cause safety concerns or first aid costs?


----------



## superworrier

A small business honestly doesn't think about stuff like this. My point was a business that spends 75k in packaging alone is gonna be much more intentional about things they do. A knife store like this is pretty much a mom-and-pop and many of them have no clue what they're doing. 
I just looked at aliexpress and the first listing is 50 cents for 100 tip guards with 2.50 shipping. Even at the expensive end, it's a few cents per piece. Shipping is dirt cheap, there's not a significant minimum order. It's just pure laziness


----------



## MowgFace

superworrier said:


> A small business honestly doesn't think about stuff like this. My point was a business that spends 75k in packaging alone is gonna be much more intentional about things they do. A knife store like this is pretty much a mom-and-pop and many of them have no clue what they're doing.
> I just looked at aliexpress and the first listing is 50 cents for 100 tip guards with 2.50 shipping. Even at the expensive end, it's a few cents per piece. Shipping is dirt cheap, there's not a significant minimum order. It's just pure laziness



I totally see your point. Though i would argue, that a small business owner SHOULD be thinking about this.

I am just saying supply chain is more difficult than this. If a business creates a precedent that all knives will have plastic tips, then someone has to spend their time making sure that it is always available, and on hand. The physical cost of the thing, does not necessarily translate to making business sense.

Obviously as a knife enthusiast at this forum, I think it is inexcusable for a product to come damaged, but from a procurement point of view, and a COGS view i do understanding that sometimes it is more cost effective for a customer to end up unhappy, and not repeat business than to put in place a "fix" that will not cause an issue to happen again.

I would ask how many knives to they sell a year, and how many people complain about broken tips. There is always a cost/benefit


----------



## superworrier

MowgFace said:


> I totally see your point. Though i would argue, that a small business owner SHOULD be thinking about this.
> 
> I am just saying supply chain is more difficult than this. If a business creates a precedent that all knives will have plastic tips, then someone has to spend their time making sure that it is always available, and on hand. The physical cost of the thing, does not necessarily translate to making business sense.
> 
> Obviously as a knife enthusiast at this forum, I think it is inexcusable for a product to come damaged, but from a procurement point of view, and a COGS view i do understanding that sometimes it is more cost effective for a customer to end up unhappy, and not repeat business than to put in place a "fix" that will not cause an issue to happen again.
> 
> I would ask how many knives to they sell a year, and how many people complain about broken tips. There is always a cost/benefit


Yeah, that's my frustration. I would guess though the issue is they aren't thinking about it and probably blaming couriers, because most of the longer time vendors that people recommend do package things adequately (although indeed some breakage is inevitable). Plus, the damage to reputation for a niche hobby like this is huge.


----------



## shopshopshop

I once received 2 knives in this state from a fairly well known store. I'd def not buy from them again. :\


----------



## dAtron

shopshopshop said:


> I once received 2 knives in this state from a fairly well known store. I'd def not buy from them again. :\
> 
> View attachment 205496


Name and shame?


----------



## timebard

shopshopshop said:


> I once received 2 knives in this state from a fairly well known store. I'd def not buy from them again. :\
> 
> View attachment 205496


View attachment 205509


----------



## EM-L

*New short knife week...* 

Evan Antzenberger Petty. 125sc. 185mm 
Itsuo Doi Blue 2 Carbon Steel Black Wa-Petty knife 180mm
 Toyama Noborikoi Kasumi Hankotsu 150mm
 Ikyu by Itsuo Doi Aogami 2 Paring Knife 90mm


----------



## SWF

NKD. This one has been on my bucket list for quite a long time. It's special in every way. Akitomo isn't working anymore. Kobuse (one way Samurai swords have/are been made) is similar to Honyaki (core and cladding steel are the same, just different hardness), results in a quite heavy work horse knife with a beautiful hamon and cool kurouchi finish.
Yoshihiko Akitomo Kobuse Gyuto 240mm Shirogami#2
296g (Kato WH 230g)


----------



## Corradobrit1

shopshopshop said:


> I once received 2 knives in this state from a fairly well known store. I'd def not buy from them again. :\
> 
> View attachment 205496


Thats a lawsuit waiting to happen. Shocking


----------



## tostadas

shopshopshop said:


> I once received 2 knives in this state from a fairly well known store. I'd def not buy from them again. :\
> 
> View attachment 205496


What country is this vendor based out of?


----------



## superworrier

This packaging looks familiar...


----------



## kpham12

SWF said:


> NKD. This one has been on my bucket list for quite a long time. It's special in every way. Akitomo isn't working anymore. Kobuse (one way Samurai swords have/are been made) is similar to Honyaki (core and cladding steel are the same, just different hardness), results in a quite heavy work horse knife with a beautiful hamon and cool kurouchi finish.
> Yoshihiko Akitomo Kobuse Gyuto 240mm Shirogami#2
> 296g (Kato WH 230g)
> 
> View attachment 205624
> 
> View attachment 205625
> 
> View attachment 205626


Looks stunning . Anyway we could see a spine and choil picture?


----------



## Heckel7302

Even TF can manage to wrap a piece of cardboard around the blade for shipping! Little scraps of bubble wrap to stop it from rattling around in the box too. Really, it's not that hard.


----------



## shopshopshop

tostadas said:


> What country is this vendor based out of?


The US


----------



## EM-L

SWF said:


> NKD. This one has been on my bucket list for quite a long time. It's special in every way. Akitomo isn't working anymore. Kobuse (one way Samurai swords have/are been made) is similar to Honyaki (core and cladding steel are the same, just different hardness), results in a quite heavy work horse knife with a beautiful hamon and cool kurouchi finish.
> Yoshihiko Akitomo Kobuse Gyuto 240mm Shirogami#2
> 296g (Kato WH 230g)
> 
> View attachment 205624
> 
> View attachment 205625
> 
> View attachment 205626


I got one of these this summer. I thought it was some kind of reverse warikomi with the hard steel outside and the soft steel inside?
It's massive maybe a little big in my taste but cuts very well.


----------



## SWF

kpham12 said:


> Looks stunning . Anyway we could see a spine and choil picture?


Of course, added.


----------



## SWF

EM-L said:


> I got one of these this summer. I thought it was some kind of reverse warikomi with the hard steel outside and the soft steel inside?
> It's massive maybe a little big in my taste but cuts very well.


Congratulation  

Yes, the softer steel is wrapped with harder steel, but it's the same steel in this case. Instead of Tamahagne Akitomo used Hitachi Yasugi Steel White Paper Nr. 2. As far as I know Akitomo was the first blacksmith using this Katana forging process on kitchen and hunting knives.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

The9, Nakiri 195mm x 77.8mm (dirty nashiji), blue 2. 335g


----------



## DF18

KDSDeluxe said:


> Nakiri 195mm x 77.8mm (dirty nashiji), blue 2. 335gView attachment 205680
> View attachment 205681
> View attachment 205682
> View attachment 205683
> View attachment 205684
> View attachment 205685
> 
> View attachment 205686


This is sexy…. I’m so jealous!


----------



## KDSDeluxe




----------



## BillHanna

KDSDeluxe said:


> Nakiri 195mm x 77.8mm (dirty nashiji), blue 2. 335gView attachment 205680
> View attachment 205681
> View attachment 205682
> View attachment 205683
> View attachment 205684
> View attachment 205685
> 
> View attachment 205686


PM incoming


----------



## DavidScubadiver

I went with the Wantanabe 180. It is fun.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

I picked this up yesterday from Bridgetown Forge in Portland, OR. Stainless clad blue #1 at about 62hrc. This has the most unique grind I have seen. Very thick and convex at the heal to more of a full flat grind ridiculously thin tip. All hand done in house. I haven't used it yet as I am doing a pass around test on another knife but it is really cool. It's about 6mm out of the handle to about 1mm before the k-tip. The choil shot is atrocious but it's only like that for about .5 then it thins really quickly


----------



## itzjustchris1

jedy617 said:


> It was shipped in no box besides the hado box, just a bubble mailer. There was bubble wrap surrounding the package as well, but none around the blade. Honestly, if you are shipping from Australia, it would probably be a good idea to do one or the other, or both. The knife is ground omega thin, so of course something like this is pretty easy to happen.
> 
> I will give them the benefit of the doubt though as long as they make it right somehow. Don't want to poopoo on them yet, will wait to see how they can help out.


When I purchased my Nakagawa from them my blade was wrapped with paper and bubble wrap inside the box and more bubble wrap outside the box. I wonder why they didn’t do the same with this Tanaka.


----------



## jedy617

itzjustchris1 said:


> When I purchased my Nakagawa from them my blade was wrapped with paper and bubble wrap inside the box and more bubble wrap outside the box. I wonder why they didn’t do the same with this Tanaka.


I cannot recommend chefs edge. They told me they would replace it, I asked, hey just in case any chance I could upgrade to a 240 at a reasonable price? They said let me check on that, and that was thursday. It is now saturday with crickets since. You would think they would want to be on top of something like this, especially when a resolution is so easy.


----------



## itzjustchris1

jedy617 said:


> I cannot recommend chefs edge. They told me they would replace it, I asked, hey just in case any chance I could upgrade to a 240 at a reasonable price? They said let me check on that, and that was thursday. It is now saturday with crickets since. You would think they would want to be on top of something like this, especially when a resolution is so easy.


Give it couple of hours. It’s only 8:30am Aus time. If not then try DM’ing them through Instagram since he’s more active over there.


----------



## enrico l

Kamon s-grind and my cat Pepper Potts as usual


----------



## bahamaroot

*


----------



## jedy617

itzjustchris1 said:


> Give it couple of hours. It’s only 8:30am Aus time. If not then try DM’ing them through Instagram since he’s more active over there.


Yeah but this was Thursday, so it's been a few days. If something like this happened with any other shop they would fix it asap. Oh well.


----------



## More_Gyutos

It took me more than 3 weeks to fully deal with a return with one company that sent me the wrong knife and they had a rep in my time zone. A few days to sort things out if it’s far away over the weekend isn’t so bad.

Having said that, I understand the frustratio,


----------



## jedy617

More_Gyutos said:


> It took me more than 3 weeks to fully deal with a return with one company that sent me the wrong knife and they had a rep in my time zone. A few days to sort things out if it’s far away over the weekend isn’t so bad.
> 
> Having said that, I understand the frustratio,


Oh I get it. I've had hellish experiences with returns in retail. But never with knife buying, every transaction with a retailer has been flawless, I guess I'm just surprised they messed up an expensive knife and didn't feel like handling it right away.


----------



## More_Gyutos

My return was pulling teeth. Several emails for every step. I hope things speed up for you after the weekend.


----------



## itzjustchris1

My newest addition. I wanted to try Blue 2 and need a work horse for work. Toyama Noborikoi 240mm Damascus Gyuto with custom Buckeye Burl with Black Horn handle. I was working on fitting the handle when I have time and do little work when I can. I don’t think this will be the final handle for it and im currently waiting for my other handles to arrive but this will work for now.


----------



## Bico Doce

Rader 5 steel 240 Koa handle


----------



## tostadas

Buy first, ask questions later. Only 1 in stock so figured I'd just take the chance. Hatsukokoro 240 in blue#1 with *CRAZY* thick spine and super taper. I didn't have a chance to pull out the calipers but it's probably close to 8mm out of the handle


----------



## crocca86

I got a 210 on the way 
Where did you get it from?


----------



## tostadas

crocca86 said:


> I got a 210 on the way
> Where did you get it from?


Got it from an Asian vendor thru IG


----------



## crocca86

Have you used it yet?


----------



## tostadas

crocca86 said:


> Have you used it yet?


Not yet. Mailman came as I was heading out the door. So had to take a few minutes to snap a quick pic. Will have to take a closer look later


----------



## jonnachang

Sweet! Yoake series?


----------



## crocca86

jonnachang said:


> Sweet! Yoake series?


Yes


----------



## Keith Sinclair

tostadas said:


> Buy first, ask questions later. Only 1 in stock so figured I'd just take the chance. Hatsukokoro 240 in blue#1 with *CRAZY* thick spine and super taper. I didn't have a chance to pull out the calipers but it's probably close to 8mm out of the handle
> View attachment 206182
> View attachment 206183


That blade has wicked geometry


----------



## banjo1071

Yeah


----------



## BillHanna

banjo1071 said:


> Yeah


Nice Mazaki


----------



## banjo1071

BillHanna said:


> Nice Mazaki


Its a JJT actually...


----------



## BillHanna

banjo1071 said:


> Its a JJT actually...





HumbleHomeCook said:


> Sorry, it's a bit of a joke started I think by our friend @ian. Any time someone posts a knife without identifying the maker, the joke is to just declare it's a Mazaki.


----------



## bahamaroot

tostadas said:


> Got it from an Asian vendor thru IG


And they are?


----------



## Corradobrit1

More_Gyutos said:


> My return was pulling teeth. Several emails for every step. I hope things speed up for you after the weekend.


wasn't easttowestshoppe.com was it?


----------



## More_Gyutos

Corradobrit1 said:


> wasn't easttowestshoppe.com was it?


No


----------



## EdgeFundManager

Received a new Takeda 240 mm gyuto, pictured next to my (old) 210 mm gyuto. When I got the 210, I kind of wished I had gone for the 240. I plan to try them both side by side and pick one to keep. Interestingly, I assumed the 240 would be a “scaled up” version of the 210. That’s not the case. If I lay the 210 on top of the 240, the heel height and edge profile match exactly. The 210 could have been made by cutting the tip off a 240. I do like the extra heft of the 240. The 210 is extremely light at 138g.


----------



## jedy617

Master smith from Murray. Don't agree with absolutely everything he says, like how white 1 is the best steel and the hardest to forge/make with...but damn if he doesn't make a fine knife, and a beautiful damascus. It's 215 x51mm and with a large ironwood handle it weighs 175g, so you know it's pretty damn thin.


----------



## ptanks15

My kids pulled in a stunner this Halloween. They've made their father proud once again.

Kamon 220x62 Santoku
Apex Ultra, 67hrc
Bocote Texturized Handle (which is quite pleasing in hand)


----------



## KOA

210 Raquin Just arrived. Cut some brussle sprouts, onion, and tomatoes. Great cutting feel. Very authoritative, much different than my suiboku and tetsujin metal flow. OOB edge not tomato ready (to my liking), but very happy with the purchase.
This was advertised as a classic grind. Could anyone tell me what it’s considered?

Edited to correct: This is actually a Regular grind NOT Classic.


----------



## hendrix

From a recent IG post of Bryan’s:








KOA said:


> …This was advertised as a classic grind. Could anyone tell me what it’s considered?


----------



## jedy617

KOA said:


> View attachment 206469
> View attachment 206470
> View attachment 206471
> 
> 210 Raquin Just arrived. Cut some brussle sprouts, onion, and tomatoes. Great cutting feel. Very authoritative, much different than my suiboku and tetsujin metal flow. OOB edge not tomato ready (to my liking), but very happy with the purchase.
> This was advertised as a classic grind. Could anyone tell me what it’s considered?


Definitely looks thicker than a laser. Looks kinda KT to me


----------



## KOA

hendrix said:


> From a recent IG post of Bryan’s:
> View attachment 206491


My mistake it is a regular grind which makes total sense now. It’s a perfect everyday knife!


----------



## kpham12

Morihei Hisamoto (Teruyasu Fujiwara) Shirogami #1 270 mm gyuto (thick)
4.5 thickness heel
2.7 thickness mid
1.5 thickness 1cm from tip
58 height
277 edge
384g

Wanted to try my first TF, but I might have gone a bit overboard.


















In one word, this knife is CRUDE. I would normally call it “rustic”, but that seems a bit of an understatement in this case.

*Pros*

Initial geometry isn’t super wedgy/cracky like I thought it was going to be for a knife with the descriptor “thick” in its name. (Still needs work though)
Handle is comfortable.
Balance is a bit behind the first kanji, which is pretty far forward for a yo handle knife although I’d like it a little more forward.
No apparent issues with the profile.
The KU finish is nice and durable.
*Cons*

The edge bevel makes it look like the knife was sharpened by someone wearing a blindfold during an earthquake while being attacked by fire ants. Just crazy wavy and inconsistent which makes it more difficult to thin evenly behind the edge.
Tip area needs a good amount of work.
A few apparent low spots on the right side and at least one on the left side. Not too major.
While the handle is comfortable, the F+F at the bolster is pretty bad, lives up to the TF reputation.
Spine and choil could use some work.
Played around with the steel a little bit and it seems VERY wear resistant. Need to thin behind the edge to get a better feel for it.

OOTB test video:


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

kpham12 said:


> Morihei Hisamoto (Teruyasu Fujiwara) Shirogami #1 270 mm gyuto (thick)
> 4.5 thickness heel
> 2.7 thickness mid
> 1.5 thickness 1cm from tip
> 58 height
> 277 edge
> 384g
> 
> Wanted to try my first TF, but I might have gone a bit overboard.
> View attachment 206551
> View attachment 206553
> 
> View attachment 206554
> View attachment 206555
> 
> View attachment 206559
> 
> In one word, this knife is CRUDE. I would normally call it “rustic”, but that seems a bit of an understatement in this case.
> 
> *Pros*
> 
> Initial geometry isn’t super wedgy/cracky like I thought it was going to be for a knife with the descriptor “thick” in its name. (Still needs work though)
> Handle is comfortable.
> Balance is a bit behind the first kanji, which is pretty far forward for a yo handle knife although I’d like it a little more forward.
> No apparent issues with the profile.
> The KU finish is nice and durable.
> *Cons*
> 
> The edge bevel makes it look like the knife was sharpened by someone wearing a blindfold during an earthquake while being attacked by fire ants. Just crazy wavy and inconsistent which makes it more difficult to thin evenly behind the edge.
> Tip area needs a good amount of work.
> A few apparent low spots on the right side and at least one on the left side. Not too major.
> While the handle is comfortable, the F+F at the bolster is pretty bad, lives up to the TF reputation.
> Spine and choil could use some work.
> Played around with the steel a little bit and it seems VERY wear resistant. Need to thin behind the edge to get a better feel for it.
> 
> OOTB test video:



Very good specs and phenomenal balance for a yo handle knife IMO. A true workhorse that can perform greatly after some bevel flattening/thinning. Distal taper not great but not bad either (compared to workhorses like Heiji and Wat Kurochi).


----------



## kpham12

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Very good specs and phenomenal balance for a yo handle knife IMO. A true workhorse that can perform greatly after some bevel flattening/thinning. Distal taper not great but not bad either (compared to workhorses like Heiji and Wat Kurochi).


Yeah, reminds me of a KU Wat where it cuts much better than you would think just based off specs and choil shot. And the forward balance is really nice. After I finish working on the bevels, I might look for someone who can taper the tang a little and do a slimmer, lighter, maybe “coke bottle” type yo handle to push the balance forward a little more.


----------



## Greenbriel

KOA said:


> View attachment 206469
> View attachment 206470
> View attachment 206471
> 
> 210 Raquin Just arrived. Cut some brussle sprouts, onion, and tomatoes. Great cutting feel. Very authoritative, much different than my suiboku and tetsujin metal flow. OOB edge not tomato ready (to my liking), but very happy with the purchase.
> This was advertised as a classic grind. Could anyone tell me what it’s considered?
> 
> Edited to correct: This is actually a Regular grind NOT Classic.


I think I owned that knife! Either way I regret selling my Raquin.


----------



## ZeeVee

Greenbriel said:


> I think I owned that knife! Either way I regret selling my Raquin.



I think it's actually the one Carbon dropped last week.


----------



## blokey

kpham12 said:


> Morihei Hisamoto (Teruyasu Fujiwara) Shirogami #1 270 mm gyuto (thick)
> 4.5 thickness heel
> 2.7 thickness mid
> 1.5 thickness 1cm from tip
> 58 height
> 277 edge
> 384g
> 
> Wanted to try my first TF, but I might have gone a bit overboard.
> View attachment 206551
> View attachment 206553
> 
> View attachment 206554
> View attachment 206555
> 
> View attachment 206559
> 
> In one word, this knife is CRUDE. I would normally call it “rustic”, but that seems a bit of an understatement in this case.
> 
> *Pros*
> 
> Initial geometry isn’t super wedgy/cracky like I thought it was going to be for a knife with the descriptor “thick” in its name. (Still needs work though)
> Handle is comfortable.
> Balance is a bit behind the first kanji, which is pretty far forward for a yo handle knife although I’d like it a little more forward.
> No apparent issues with the profile.
> The KU finish is nice and durable.
> *Cons*
> 
> The edge bevel makes it look like the knife was sharpened by someone wearing a blindfold during an earthquake while being attacked by fire ants. Just crazy wavy and inconsistent which makes it more difficult to thin evenly behind the edge.
> Tip area needs a good amount of work.
> A few apparent low spots on the right side and at least one on the left side. Not too major.
> While the handle is comfortable, the F+F at the bolster is pretty bad, lives up to the TF reputation.
> Spine and choil could use some work.
> Played around with the steel a little bit and it seems VERY wear resistant. Need to thin behind the edge to get a better feel for it.
> 
> OOTB test video:



Nice! What's with the "thanks Pham" guy in all your video comments lol?


----------



## kpham12

blokey said:


> Nice! What's with the "thanks Pham" guy in all your video comments lol?


Lol, I don’t know, but dude is consistent.


----------



## chefwp

Thanks to @tostadas for the heads up, I was looking to upgrade my large rectangle situation, and this arrived today. So far, daddy likes...
Matsubara blue #2 210mm cleavage made by some guy named Tanaka...


----------



## KOA

Edited to


ZeeVee said:


> I think it's actually the one Carbon dropped last week.


Yes this is from that drop! This is definitely a keeper...


----------



## Bensonhai

Takada No Hamono Suiboku Damascus B1 240mm


----------



## superworrier

Bensonhai said:


> Takada No Hamono Suiboku Damascus B1 240mm View attachment 206636
> View attachment 206637


These are so good. The ebony handle (heavy) actually works surprisingly well overall in this blade. I should use mine more.


----------



## Bensonhai

superworrier said:


> These are so good. The ebony handle (heavy) actually works surprisingly well overall in this blade. I should use mine more.


Yeah, I love the Ebony Handle on these... The heft on the handle is comfortable.


----------



## Luxman

and it's here (sort of - not physically in my hands yet but arrived locally with a good friend).

isamitsu ktip suji with blue super.


----------



## Choppin

Couple of utility knives:

*180 Ashi stainless petty*. Love me some Ashi! Got this from Blue Way Japan on eBay. I'm always impressed by the price / quality ratio from theses knives. And 180 is indeed the best petty size (@daveb).

*180 Misono carbon gyuto* - initially bought as a "wife knife" but of course I've been using it a lot as a "beater utility" where the Ashi might be too fragile (filleting small fish, carving meats, etc). Patina post roasted chicken carving


----------



## banjo1071

Luxman said:


> and it's here (sort of - not physically in my hands yet but arrived locally with a good friend).
> 
> isamitsu ktip suji with blue super.


How did it take?


----------



## pcs-abc

edit


----------



## pcs-abc

Choppin said:


> Couple of utility knives:
> 
> *180 Ashi stainless petty*. Love me some Ashi! Got this from Blue Way Japan on eBay. I'm always impressed by the price / quality ratio from theses knives. And 180 is indeed the best petty size (@daveb).
> 
> *180 Misono carbon gyuto* - initially bought as a "wife knife" but of course I've been using it a lot as a "beater utility" where the Ashi might be too fragile (filleting small fish, carving meats, etc). Patina post roasted chicken carving
> 
> 
> View attachment 206715
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 206714


Kind of interested in having one of these 180 petties around. Have you had any experience with a white 2 or a yo handled variant?


----------



## daddy yo yo

The little beautiful bluejay has landed:


----------



## chefwp

Bensonhai said:


> Takada No Hamono Suiboku Damascus B1 240mm View attachment 206637


Where did you find this? I've been looking for the non-dammy version...


----------



## Choppin

pcs-abc said:


> Kind of interested in having one of these 180 petties around. Have you had any experience with a white 2 or a yo handled variant?


No first hand experience, but from user reviews here and also Jon's comments I understand that the blades are always identical on Ashi knives (grind and measurements), across wa or yo handled, white 2 or stainless variants.

Yo handled variants are always going to be a bit heavier overall and have the balance point closer to the handle (on a petty that shouldn't make much difference).

I got a wa handled only because it was a bit cheaper. Yo's look great though, F&F on handle/tang seems solid.

I've also read here that white 2 Ashi's are quite reactive until they have some patina. I use mine for citrus a lot so I went with stainless (which also sharpens quite easily).


----------



## MowgFace

Choppin said:


> No first hand experience, but from user reviews here and also Jon's comments I understand that the blades are always identical on Ashi knives (grind and measurements), across wa or yo handled, white 2 or stainless variants.
> 
> Yo handled variants are always going to be a bit heavier overall and have the balance point closer to the handle (on a petty that shouldn't make much difference).
> 
> I got a wa handled only because it was a bit cheaper. Yo's look great though, F&F on handle/tang seems solid.
> 
> I've also read here that white 2 Ashi's are quite reactive until they have some patina. I use mine for citrus a lot so I went with stainless (which also sharpens quite easily).



Should be noted that Wa variants are subject to Sakai measurements, while the Yo variants are closer to true to size.


----------



## Bensonhai

chefwp said:


> Where did you find this? I've been looking for the non-dammy version...


A friend in Japan helped my get them


----------



## More_Gyutos

Tanaka Kyuzo


----------



## chefwp

Bensonhai said:


> A friend in Japan helped my get them


Nice. It's gorgeous, I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy my other Takadas. My search will continue...


----------



## Brian Weekley

With a little help from my friends. 

I’ve been looking for a Gyuto from Andy Billipps for quite a while. One of my friends finally responded to my pleas and let me have one of his. 

The pics don’t do it Justice, but here are a few. 





















The vital specs are … 

Blade length … 236mm
Edge length … 227mm
Depth at heel … 54mm
Thickness, measured at spine … 7.12mm at heel, 2.04mm at mid blade, .99mm 1” from tip 
Weight … 224gms
Steel … 52100

I couldn’t wait to put the newest member of my family to work with a Bulgogi based stir fry. 












I could go on with a glowing description of the features of this knife. Suffice to say that’s it’s as good as Andy’s reputation. Maybe better. 

Oh yes … wait for an upcoming appearance in the Naughty Schoolboy thread, great potato Slapdown.


----------



## luther

No Mazaki


----------



## BillHanna

Talk about the bottom knife, please and thank you


----------



## PeterL

Raquin 26c3 wrought clad KT gyuto

Length heel to tip: 230mm
Height at heel: 52cm
Weight: 217g
Thickness at heel: 5.4mm


----------



## daddy yo yo

luther said:


> No Mazaki


Nice bread knife!!


----------



## pcs-abc

PeterL said:


> Raquin 26c3 wrought clad KT gyuto
> 
> Length heel to tip: 230mm
> Height at heel: 52cm
> Weight: 217g
> Thickness at heel: 5.4mmView attachment 207046





Very nice! What are the specs on that petty? Or is it a mini-gyuto?


----------



## PeterL

pcs-abc said:


> Very nice! What are the specs on that petty? Or is it a mini-gyuto?



More like a mini-gyuto. Satin finish on XC10 cladding over 125sc. 195 x 45mm


----------



## luther

BillHanna said:


> Talk about the bottom knife, please and thank you



The creator can describe it best: Insta Link
Reason for purchase: boning doesn't work very well with a gyuto


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Ikazuchi 240mm. While teaching would recom. Knives all 240 as their Mercer school kit was a 210. This was most expensive 200.00. A lot for a culinary student. Back then could get MM Nashiji Tanaka 240 gensan steel D ho handle with horn ferrel 120.00. Later went to VG10 & plastic ferrel. 

Several students bought the Ikazuchi. Also sold my pass around to a student. One told me it was his most used knife at work. 

When he got them back in stock I ordered one always liked this blade. Comes with saya still 200.00. I drilled hole with very sharp bit, guitar pin abalone insert. Cut & trim it to friction fit. Treat handle & says with tung oil, shellac 50/50 mix. Now just need to sharpen & start using it.


----------



## heldentenor

On its way to me from Japan via Strata: 






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ethompson

Nice mazaki


----------



## jedy617

This boy is coming home to me. First knife from Will, and first Magnacut in the kitchen, very excited. I have been wanting to try his work out for awhile, his hand satin and wood work look to be some of the best in the game. Also a sucker for rosewood, however I was close to grabbing that apex ultra gyuto instead. That red amboyna is to die for, but alas I have an apex ultra gyuto I love, and I have been meaning to try magnacut chef boi.


----------



## Hockey3081

jedy617 said:


> This boy is coming home to me. First knife from Will, and first Magnacut in the kitchen, very excited. I have been wanting to try his work out for awhile, his hand satin and wood work look to be some of the best in the game. Also a sucker for rosewood, however I was close to grabbing that apex ultra gyuto instead. That red amboyna is to die for, but alas I have an apex ultra gyuto I love, and I have been meaning to try magnacut chef boi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 207100
> 
> 
> View attachment 207099



Will makes an amazing cutter. Congrats but why would you buy a suboptimal HRC?


----------



## jedy617

Hockey3081 said:


> Will makes an amazing cutter. Congrats but why would you buy a suboptimal HRC?
> 
> View attachment 207101


64 is good, very good in fact, a nice sweetspot in the kitchen for sure  wouldn't buy below 63. I think you got your numbers mixed up. 62.5 is suboptimal. Any other questions? I posted coming prepared.


----------



## blokey

jedy617 said:


> This boy is coming home to me. First knife from Will, and first Magnacut in the kitchen, very excited. I have been wanting to try his work out for awhile, his hand satin and wood work look to be some of the best in the game. Also a sucker for rosewood, however I was close to grabbing that apex ultra gyuto instead. That red amboyna is to die for, but alas I have an apex ultra gyuto I love, and I have been meaning to try magnacut chef boi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 207100
> 
> 
> View attachment 207099


I missed both drop, congrats.


----------



## jedy617

blokey said:


> I missed both drop, congrats.


Appreciate it. I did think for a second if I wanted apex ultra or magnacut, but I do have my isasmedjan wrought iron apex MCX which I love, so was easier to justify going for the magna.


----------



## superworrier

heldentenor said:


> On its way to me from Japan via Strata:
> 
> 
> View attachment 207098


What is this


----------



## Qapla'

daddy yo yo said:


> The little beautiful bluejay has landed:


What do you think of it in use?


----------



## heldentenor

superworrier said:


> What is this



Custom Yoshikazu Tanaka forged sujihiki in Blue #1 from Sakai Kikumori. 285mm edge length.


----------



## jedy617

heldentenor said:


> Custom Yoshikazu Tanaka forged sujihiki in Blue #1 from Sakai Kikumori. 285mm edge length.


Love it. Not that it matters much but out of curiosity do you know the sharpener?


----------



## More_Gyutos

heldentenor said:


> Custom Yoshikazu Tanaka forged sujihiki in Blue #1 from Sakai Kikumori. 285mm edge length.


Are you magic? How did you do it?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Qapla' said:


> What do you think of it in use?


It’s gorgeous, neutrally balanced, crazy sharp, and the symmetrical B-grind works very well. Oh, and in case you didn’t know, Dan‘s level of F&F is incredible! Like seriously incredible!!!


----------



## blokey

jedy617 said:


> Appreciate it. I did think for a second if I wanted apex ultra or magnacut, but I do have my isasmedjan wrought iron apex MCX which I love, so was easier to justify going for the magna.


Wanna sell me the Isasmedjan?


----------



## jedy617

blokey said:


> Wanna sell me the Isasmedjan?


Do I want to? No...but at the current rate of buying knives for me it might happen sooner rather than later. You'll be the first to know if it's on the chopping block.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 206927
> 
> 
> With a little help from my friends.
> 
> I’ve been looking for a Gyuto from Andy Billipps for quite a while. One of my friends finally responded to my pleas and let me have one of his.
> 
> The pics don’t do it Justice, but here are a few.
> 
> View attachment 206928
> View attachment 206929
> View attachment 206930
> View attachment 206931
> View attachment 206932
> View attachment 206933
> 
> 
> The vital specs are …
> 
> Blade length … 236mm
> Edge length … 227mm
> Depth at heel … 54mm
> Thickness, measured at spine … 7.12mm at heel, 2.04mm at mid blade, .99mm 1” from tip
> Weight … 224gms
> Steel … 52100
> 
> I couldn’t wait to put the newest member of my family to work with a Bulgogi based stir fry.
> 
> View attachment 206934
> View attachment 206935
> View attachment 206936
> 
> 
> I could go on with a glowing description of the features of this knife. Suffice to say that’s it’s as good as Andy’s reputation. Maybe better.
> 
> Oh yes … wait for an upcoming appearance in the Naughty Schoolboy thread, great potato Slapdown.


That looks like some Ono grinds comfort food


----------



## Luxman

banjo1071 said:


> How did it take?



not sure if i replied already but it took a few months and I finally got it into my hands this weekend from a local friend. Here is a pic i took of it in addition to others my friend did on his own IG.


----------



## tag98

Happened to be visiting Vancouver this week and it was garage sale today, grabbed this tsunehisa 240mm sakimaru as a fun small slicer as well as some other smaller non knife things, also went over to ai and om but that’ll be a post for the sharpening thread!


----------



## heldentenor

jedy617 said:


> Love it. Not that it matters much but out of curiosity do you know the sharpener?



Thanks. I don't know the sharpener but Evan might. I think you can request a sharpener if you have a particular Sakai sharpener in mind that Kikumori works with, but I just asked for a particular finish (convex so-bokashi) and they chose the sharpener.


----------



## jedy617

Look, I bought a new knife and it isn't a gyuto. I am now a part of rectangle gang.


----------



## BillHanna

jedy617 said:


> Look, I bought a new knife and it isn't a gyuto. I am now a part of rectangle gang.
> 
> View attachment 207348


Welcome. I look forward to your Triangle Blowout Sale. (You may keep A suji)


----------



## miggus

MCX Swedish Honyaki Doppelwumms!

MCX Spare 230 from Whit3Nitro and MCS Isasmedjan 240 from matchplay18. Both transactions went perfect, thanks guys!

As you can see, the Spare has already seen some action. It's not a heavy knife at 190g, and 230mm is my favorite gyuto length. It's a bit more robust behind the edge, though, which can definitely be felt in denser ingredients. Thinking about thinning it somewhat behind the edge. But generally this has become one of my favorite knives very soon. It is very much of what I had been looking for in the last 20ish knive acquisitions. Very close to the perfect KKF for me.

So the Isa has some big shoes to fill. It is still new, as you can see, but I'm looking forward to putting it through it's paces. Gorgeous distal taper which I found difficult to capturein the photo. It feels more nimble and has significantly more flex than the Spare, weighing 10g more. It has a nice semi-silky polish which I will ruin very soon 



















Spare's hamon line has disappeared in the patina, but it's very much there:


----------



## Choppin

You know you are lucky when the mailman arrives the day you are working from home and your wife is at the office 

The Misono carbon family is growing... 125 and 150 petties. Although 180 is my go-to size for petties, it's nice having smaller ones that I'm not afraid to abuse.


----------



## Choppin

Also, two JKI gems from different eras... Kochi from the last batch and old school Gengetsu.


----------



## Jeezy

Bad light, bad camera but i want to share this anyways.

Toyama Noborikoi Kurouchi Blue Gyuto 240mm (with 240g also quite heavy)
Munetoshi Kurouchi Petty 165mm

Both need to be sharpened first. Toyama because of its fragile zero edge and the Munetoshi because it arrived a little bit dull. But no problem. These knives already feel awesome and i know they will see a lot of action in the future. So happy rn


----------



## drsmp

Tobias Heldquist 253 x 57 gyuto


----------



## simona

Choppin said:


> You know you are lucky when the mailman arrives the day you are working from home and your wife is at the office
> 
> The Misono carbon family is growing... 125 and 150 petties. Although 180 is my go-to size for petties, it's nice having smaller ones that I'm not afraid to abuse.
> 
> View attachment 207564


How are they?


----------



## superworrier

Mini review of Hatsukokoro Shinkiro

Fit and finish:
Meh overall.
KU is super rough (like drags against my sponge) but maybe will become looser over time. Did some 3000 grit sanding which made it better but it’s still rough. Doesn’t affect cutting but makes it annoying for me to wash the way I do it (sponge wrapped over the spine). Or I could try to sand a bit more without stripping off too much KU (so far looks the same). Much rougher compared to any other Nashiji KU btw (incl Kochi, Kono Sumiiro, Mazaki, Fellipi, Raquin, etc)

Handle install is not great but I think this is a Homebutcher thing. Hopefully it’s not epoxied.

Spine and choil not rounded and not super comfortable. Not as bad as Toyamanabe KU though which is actually sharp. Didn't actually bug me in practice but a pro may want to round it. Unfortunately, you'd lose the KU though. Would’ve been cool if it were rounded under the KU like Kochi is.

Bevel finish looks awesome. One of the prettiest damascus but hard to appreciate in photos. When comparing above and below the shinogi line, it’s like a mullet (party above, business below)


Steel
I don’t want to say too much because I think I may have done a poor job sharpening but I was alarmed at how easily it deburred. I think I may need to resharpen though because I’m half sick so I think I didn’t do a great job and I may have rounded it. Also I'm testing some new stones. At the minimum, it seems decent enough but probably not as good as TF AS (didn't keep it the initial sharpness as well, but TF is exceptional in this regard, but also I think the unfamiliar stones may have played a factor as well)

Geometry and profile
Profile is Yoshikane. Geometry and taper is basically Yoshikane but with very gentle convex (so like Nihei). The tip is excellent, probably one of the best, but deeper in you can feel the spine thickness so it's not as good as something like Takada. It’s a little weightier at the spine than Yoshi SKD but cuts equally or maybe better.


Summary:
It cuts very well but the rough KU and spine/choil hold it back. Steel seems pretty good but not amazing (but grain of salt here please). A little frustrating overall to me because I think improving F&F in the area I mentioned isn't super hard. Also the sizing is weird. Wish it were taller at heel/shorter length. I got the 210 (which is 220) because the 240 is more like 250 pretty consistently it seems. 

Obviously this is a steal at the price I paid (280 all inclusive).

BTW I wrote more about fit and finish because I have more to say, not because I think it’s super important.


----------



## jedy617

I said I was rectangle gang but here are some triangles. All blue damas.

I also got my shinkiro in, along with a couple of others. Decided to spring for the custom handle and glad I did. As long as they aren't epoxied and have gross colors, pie handles are great.

Agree with supers sentiment on everything. I do think it's a great value on sale. I honestly do think Nihei clads the Damascus himself as it doesn't look like most clad dama AS I have seen before (ie takefu AS which just look like straight lines).

The others are komorebi blue 1 damas with beautiful jnat polishes. Very impressed on the initial impressions but haven't cut anything yet. 

And I threw in a picture of my new Hado blue 1 dama because it came with a bent tip. Chefs edge was taking so long to do a swap I just said screw it and fixed the bent tip myself, and asked for a partial refund which I eventually received. At the end of the day, only lost 3-4mm tip. (It's around 197mm long for a 210).

I may have overdid it on my last couple buys....expect more on the b/s/t soon lol.


----------



## superworrier

jedy617 said:


> I said I was rectangle gang but here are some triangles. All blue damas.
> 
> I also got my shinkiro in, along with a couple of others. Decided to spring for the custom handle and glad I did. As long as they aren't epoxied and have gross colors, pie handles are great.
> 
> Agree with supers sentiment on everything. I do think it's a great value on sale. I honestly do think Nihei clads the Damascus himself as it doesn't look like most clad dama AS I have seen before (ie takefu AS which just look like straight lines).
> 
> The others are komorebi blue 1 damas with beautiful jnat polishes. Very impressed on the initial impressions but haven't cut anything yet.
> 
> And I threw in a picture of my new Hado blue 1 dama because it came with a bent tip. Chefs edge was taking so long to do a swap I just said screw it and fixed the bent tip myself, and asked for a partial refund which I eventually received. At the end of the day, only lost 3-4mm tip. (It's around 197mm long for a 210).
> 
> I may have overdid it on my last couple buys....expect more on the b/s/t soon lol.
> 
> View attachment 207638
> 
> 
> View attachment 207639


Ah that's the older version too with the Tsuchime. It's very Kono YS-looking. 
Not sure about pre clad or not. I'm not sure if you can make the dammy patterns with the core steel already attached, but the clad line is wavy in the way I might expect if you had a pre-laminated damascus-to-AS billet. It's definitely not stock removal for sure though.


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> Ah that's the older version too with the Tsuchime. It's very Kono YS-looking.
> Not sure about pre clad or not. I'm not sure if you can make the dammy patterns with the core steel already attached, but the clad line is wavy in the way I might expect if you had a pre-laminated damascus-to-AS billet. It's definitely not stock removal for sure though.


I didn't even realize until now there was a newer and older since I thought it was a new product line! To be honest I would prefer smooth over tsuchime, but looks relatively similar besides that. Spine thickness and grind looks the same, this one feels a tad more balanced since it's more like a true 240 x 50mm instead of 250 x 50mm


----------



## daniel_il

Mazaki made by mazaki


----------



## tostadas

daniel_il said:


> Mazaki made by mazaki
> View attachment 207699
> View attachment 207698
> View attachment 207700


How flat is it now? Looks like the recent batch is a little less triangle than the ones from last year.


----------



## daniel_il

Nice batch, here’s a comparison with 240 yoshihiro profile


----------



## NotAddictedYet

daniel_il said:


> Nice batch, here’s a comparison with 240 yoshihiro profile View attachment 207720
> View attachment 207721


Nice Mazakis!
I swear, they look so similar to the Mazaki I have...


----------



## Jovidah

Yeah I wouldn't be surprised if that's a Mazaki under another name.


----------



## Mikeadunne

daniel_il said:


> Nice batch, here’s a comparison with 240 yoshihiro profile View attachment 207720
> View attachment 207721


love that these look like the older profile, is this from carbon?


----------



## daniel_il

Jovidah said:


> Yeah I wouldn't be surprised if that's a Mazaki under another name.


Yeah it was disclosed as mazaki. Made around 2019.


----------



## daniel_il

Mikeadunne said:


> love that these look like the older profile, is this from carbon?


Yoshihiro mazaki. I think it’s same batch as the old CKC. I have the 180 petty and 270 suji from carbon, looking identical besides the kanji.


----------



## jedy617

Couldn't say no to blue 1 dama wide bevel, nakagawa x morihiro. Still debating on keeping the handle on or nah.


----------



## WJR

Jiro #024 -- 210mm yo-gyuto. Been looking for one of these guys for a minute, and the search is finally over!


----------



## More_Gyutos

jedy617 said:


> Couldn't say no to blue 1 dama wide bevel, nakagawa x morihiro. Still debating on keeping the handle on or nah.
> 
> View attachment 207770
> 
> View attachment 207771
> 
> View attachment 207772


I quite like it. The best of the bunch available.


----------



## pgugger

Markin knives just arrived. Beautiful work. The banding awesome, better than my bad photo shows.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Birgersson 218mmx57mm 184g,

Taper out of the handle 5.11mm, heel 4.18mm, middle 1.80mm, 2cm from the tip 0.80mm, 1cm from the tip 0.43mm


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> Birgersson 218mmx57mm 184g
> 
> View attachment 207858
> View attachment 207859
> View attachment 207861
> View attachment 207863


I am a fan of Björn‘s work! How do you like it?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

daddy yo yo said:


> I am a fan of Björn‘s work! How do you like it?


I can not say it yet. Just arrived. Did some test cuts on a carrot. Very easy cut. Reminds me of a laser. Foodrelease wasn't the best. But for the price a top processing. Nice balance. There's nothing to complain about. I'm curious how I find it when I work with it!


----------



## Bear

KDSDeluxe said:


> I can not say it yet. Just arrived. Did some test cuts on a carrot. Very easy cut. Reminds me of a laser. Foodrelease wasn't the best. But for the price a top processing. Nice balance. There's nothing to complain about. I'm curious how I find it when I work with it!


I know for me it's a knife that I just want to keep reaching for, it seems to do everything well.


----------



## Choppin

simona said:


> How are they?


So far I'm liking them a lot. Good steel, easy to sharpen and take a keen edge. Some flex near the tip, which is useful in many petty-related tasks (carving, filleting, coring). The western handle is well made.


----------



## JASinIL2006

daniel_il said:


> Mazaki made by mazaki
> View attachment 207699
> View attachment 207698
> View attachment 207700




Nice Mazaki.


----------



## Delat

KDSDeluxe said:


> I can not say it yet. Just arrived. Did some test cuts on a carrot. Very easy cut. Reminds me of a laser. Foodrelease wasn't the best. But for the price a top processing. Nice balance. There's nothing to complain about. I'm curious how I find it when I work with it!



It's crazy how it feels so much more substantial than a laser, but manages to cut almost like one. He really does exceptional work especially for the price point. I haven't picked up my Yoshikane or Shibata since getting a Birgersson.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Delat said:


> It's crazy how it feels so much more substantial than a laser, but manages to cut almost like one. He really does exceptional work especially for the price point. I haven't picked up my Yoshikane or Shibata since getting a Birgersson.


It definitely doesn't feel like a laser in the hand. But the cut is definitely like a laser. Really looking forward to working with it. I would have done it today. But since I had to cut 1 kg of onions today, I took a different knife because I didn't want an ugly patina on my new knife


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> It definitely doesn't feel like a laser in the hand. But the cut is definitely like a laser. Really looking forward to working with it. I would have done it today. But since I had to cut 1 kg of onions today, I took a different knife because I didn't want an ugly patina on my new knife


What’s that, „ugly patina“?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

daddy yo yo said:


> What’s that, „ugly patina“?


I love patina on a knife. But when you cut at first 1kg of onions you get this ugly brown patina. 1 Kg of meat would be blue heaven


----------



## daddy yo yo

You cooked the wrong stuff today!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

KDSDeluxe said:


> Birgersson 218mmx57mm 184g,
> 
> Taper out of the handle 5.11mm, heel 4.18mm, middle 1.80mm, 2cm from the tip 0.80mm, 1cm from the tip 0.43mm
> 
> View attachment 207858
> View attachment 207859
> View attachment 207861
> View attachment 207863


The handle is beautiful! What's the type of wood?


----------



## Delat

KDSDeluxe said:


> I love patina on a knife. But when you cut at first 1kg of onions you get this ugly brown patina. 1 Kg of meat would be blue heaven



I gave mine a coffee dunk. Nice battleship gray [email protected] now.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The handle is beautiful! What's the type of wood?


Bocotte


----------



## Keith Sinclair

KDSDeluxe said:


> Bocotte


Like the kickback heel on your Birgersson nice looking knife.


----------



## daniel_il

225 custom denka(ordered in April) and kochi migaki 240. The kochi is so impressive blade. The denka came in with fairly decent f&f, only criticism is the uneven micro bevel.


----------



## pcs-abc

daniel_il said:


> 225 custom denka(ordered in April) and kochi migaki 240. The kochi is so impressive blade. The denka came in with fairly decent f&f, only criticism is the uneven micro bevel.


Absolutely love my Kochi as well. Fantastic knife.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Got this new Isamitsu 240 AS gyuto with fine finish today. For those who are not familiar with Isamitsu, it is founded by 2 former TF employees, Yhuki Abe (blacksmith) and Gaku Kanatsu (manager).

The knife is overall very similar to a mid-weight TF Denka with some differences here and there. With the fine finish service, the grind is basically a zero-edged low wide bevel grind. The edge is super sharp out of the box and the balance is really nice. The handle inherited some wabi sabi from TF though.

242 mm*54 mm
257 gram
Spine is 3.3 mm thick above the heel, 2.4 mm in the middle, and 1.4 mm at 1 cm from the tip.






Next to a brand new 240 Denka (heavy version),






The handle of Isamitsu is a little shorter and thinner, but the neck is wider which is nice. You can see the wabi sabi on the tail of the right handle.





Choil and spine:








Balance:


----------



## daniel_il

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got this new Isamitsu 240 AS gyuto with fine finish today. For those who are not familiar with Isamitsu, it is founded by 2 former TF employees, Yhuki Abe (blacksmith) and Gaku Kanatsu (manager).
> 
> The knife is overall very similar to a mid-weight TF Denka with some differences here and there. With the fine finish service, the grind is basically a zero-edged low wide bevel grind. The edge is super sharp out of the box and the balance is really nice. The handle inherited some wabi sabi from TF though.
> 
> 242 mm*54 mm
> 257 gram
> Spine is 3.3 mm thick above the heel, 2.4 mm in the middle, and 1.4 mm at 1 cm from the tip.
> 
> View attachment 208190
> 
> 
> Next to a brand new 240 Denka (heavy version),
> 
> View attachment 208191
> 
> 
> The handle of Isamitsu is a little shorter and thinner, but the neck is wider which is nice. You can see the wabi sabi on the tail of the right handle.
> View attachment 208192
> 
> 
> Choil and spine:
> View attachment 208193
> View attachment 208194
> 
> 
> Balance:
> View attachment 208195


Lookin good, very similar to the denka with nicer bevels finish of course.
they might be more consistent compared to TF, because its smaller production with less people involved and better QC.


----------



## kpham12

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Got this new Isamitsu 240 AS gyuto with fine finish today. For those who are not familiar with Isamitsu, it is founded by 2 former TF employees, Yhuki Abe (blacksmith) and Gaku Kanatsu (manager).
> 
> The knife is overall very similar to a mid-weight TF Denka with some differences here and there. With the fine finish service, the grind is basically a zero-edged low wide bevel grind. The edge is super sharp out of the box and the balance is really nice. The handle inherited some wabi sabi from TF though.
> 
> 242 mm*54 mm
> 257 gram
> Spine is 3.3 mm thick above the heel, 2.4 mm in the middle, and 1.4 mm at 1 cm from the tip.
> 
> View attachment 208190
> 
> 
> Next to a brand new 240 Denka (heavy version),
> 
> View attachment 208191
> 
> 
> The handle of Isamitsu is a little shorter and thinner, but the neck is wider which is nice. You can see the wabi sabi on the tail of the right handle.
> View attachment 208192
> 
> 
> Choil and spine:
> View attachment 208193
> View attachment 208194
> 
> 
> Balance:
> View attachment 208195


Slimmer handle and thinner tang looks great. The heavy Denka looks intriguing too, with the signature uneven edge bevel. Test cutting video please, with some of those giant mutant carrots .


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I keep seeing that term wabi Sabi referring to TF knives. Excuse my ignorance what does it mean. Something to do with over grinds uneven grinding?


----------



## Hockey3081

Keith Sinclair said:


> I keep seeing that term wabi Sabi referring to TF knives. Excuse my ignorance what does it mean. Something to do with over grinds uneven grinding?




Per Wikipedia: *In traditional Japanese aesthetics, wabi-sabi is a world view centered on the acceptance of transience and imperfection. The aesthetic is sometimes described as one of appreciating beauty that is "imperfect, impermanent, and incomplete" in nature. It is prevalent throughout all forms of Japanese art.*

So as I understand it, the “joke” is that all of TF’s wonky F&F and uneven grinds is a reflection of and acceptable in Japanese wabi sabi.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

_The grind looks great, see what you mean about the handle. _


----------



## zizirex

They keep the wabi-sabi to reduce the desire and hype from perfectionists. Because a perfect and properly grind TF is one of the perfect knives.


----------



## superworrier

The quest for the perfect TF probably increases their sales. None can resist the wabisabi lottery.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Well here's my wabi Sabi 180mm TF Nashiji bought years ago on BST. Great little cutter, exposed machi. The stainless cladding has taken on quite a bit of color all since I've owned & used a lot cutting just about everything. Has good edge retention for white steel. Takes a very sharp edge finishing on Gesshin 4K soaker.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

superworrier said:


> The quest for the perfect TF probably increases their sales. *None can resist the wabisabi lottery.*



Um...


----------



## Keith Sinclair

zizirex said:


> They keep the wabi-sabi to reduce the desire and hype from perfectionists. Because a perfect and properly grind TF is one of the perfect knives.


Don't think perfectionist would mix with TF ownership. Some knives are really beautiful, but don't get used much or might not stay beautiful after heavy use. My priority at work was ease of sharpening & quick touch ups. good grinds. Could give a rip what the knife looked like. Even as a home cook now old priorities die hard.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Sorry last post Janice's grandfather was a fisherman in 1930's Hawaii. Found couple rusty knives in a box under the house. Plenty fish hooks & a well used natural stone. Cleaned up the surface rust. True Wabe Save. Fish cleaver & Fish Deba


----------



## M1k3

superworrier said:


> The quest for the perfect TF probably increases their sales. None can resist the wabisabi lottery.


But I can resist the big price jump from 210mm -> 240mm. Which unfortunately makes a 270mm ridiculously priced


----------



## IsoJ

M1k3 said:


> But I can resist the big price jump from 210mm -> 240mm. Which unfortunately makes a 270mm ridiculously priced


Yes, not much to resist. I'd rather have blanks and go from there


----------



## superworrier

Meanwhile you can’t even order a 210/240mm Denka on the website even with the higher prices. As long as people keep buying the wabisabi continues


----------



## kpham12

Munetoshi Shirogami #2 270 mm gyuto
270x53 mm
254 grams
5.3 mm thick out of the handle

Snagged the last one from RealSharpKnife. Unbeatable value for the money. Bevels need some work of course, a couple low spots and a couple high spots where there’s too much convexity close to the edge. Still cuts really, really well out of the box, much less wedging than I thought based off of the shinogi with nice food release. The extra heft from the knife being a 270 instead of a 240 feels really good. Strong taper and excellent weight distribution. Mr. Kouiti Turumaki makes a great knife.


----------



## M1k3

kpham12 said:


> Munetoshi Shirogami #2 270 mm gyuto
> 270x53 mm
> 254 grams
> 5.3 mm thick out of the handle
> 
> Snagged the last one from RealSharpKnife. Unbeatable value for the money. Bevels need some work of course, a couple low spots and a couple high spots where there’s too much convexity close to the edge. Still cuts really, really well out of the box, much less wedging than I thought based off of the shinogi with nice food release. The extra heft from the knife being a 270 instead of a 240 feels really good. Strong taper and excellent weight distribution. Mr. Kouiti Turumaki makes a great knife.
> View attachment 208257
> View attachment 208284
> 
> View attachment 208285
> 
> View attachment 208286


1 of my favorite's!


----------



## demosthenes

New custom full tapered tang Western chef knife from @HSC /// Knives .

Blade length: 245 mm
Weight: 228 g
Steel: Z wear
Handle: Macassar ebony

The idea was a classic full tang Western chef knife, but elevated with an amazing steel and high quality wood scales. Harbeer went above and beyond and the execution of this knife is phenomenal.

The knife has a wonderful convex grind, awesome edge durability, and a balance point and handle shape that makes you not want to ever put the knife down. Feels very solid without being heavy.














Harbeer was wonderful to work with, I highly recommend!


----------



## Jovidah

I don't know why you don't see that combination of darker wood with the gold-color pins more often; it's simple but elegant. On the production knives I can only think of Misono who does the same on the Swedish carbon series.


----------



## pavhav

Big boy from @MSicardCutlery: 231×119mm, 2.5mm stock, stabilized ebony and brass handle. MagnaCut at an HRC even @jedy617 would approve of  (63-64). Currently sporting a SP 12K edge for the sake of "science".


----------



## Hockey3081

pavhav said:


> Big boy from @MSicardCutlery: 231×119mm, 2.5mm stock, stabilized ebony and brass handle. MagnaCut at an HRC even @jedy617 would approve of  (63-64). Currently sporting a SP 12K edge for the sake of "science".



This looks great!


----------



## jedy617

pavhav said:


> Big boy from @MSicardCutlery: 231×119mm, 2.5mm stock, stabilized ebony and brass handle. MagnaCut at an HRC even @jedy617 would approve of  (63-64). Currently sporting a SP 12K edge for the sake of "science".


I approve very much so! Very cool knife.


----------



## itzjustchris1

Received the knife today and got rid of the Ho handle right away. I just can’t stand them Ho handles.  My Custom Hado Junpaku White 1 240mm Gyuto with Ivory and Nickel Silver Spacer handle.


----------



## jedy617

itzjustchris1 said:


> Received the knife today and got rid of the Ho handle right away. I just can’t stand them Ho handles.  My Custom Hado Junpaku White 1 240mm Gyuto with Ivory and Nickel Silver Spacer handle. View attachment 208406
> View attachment 208407


I too cannot stand ho handles. Congrats, love my junpaku. What are your thoughts? Is this as much of a laser beam as mine?


----------



## itzjustchris1

jedy617 said:


> I too cannot stand ho handles. Congrats, love my junpaku. What are your thoughts? Is this as much of a laser beam as mine?


Honestly looking at the knife reminds me of the Hitohira Tanaka x Kyuzo. As for the performance I have yet to use it and about to find out when I get back to work. F&F is so good and even the tang was so straight.


----------



## blokey

itzjustchris1 said:


> Received the knife today and got rid of the Ho handle right away. I just can’t stand them Ho handles.  My Custom Hado Junpaku White 1 240mm Gyuto with Ivory and Nickel Silver Spacer handle. View attachment 208406
> View attachment 208407


From Miura? They are the only one selling them with ho wood as far as I know, the other Junpaku with Urushi handle looks good tho.


----------



## ahhactive

itzjustchris1 said:


> Received the knife today and got rid of the Ho handle right away. I just can’t stand them Ho handles.  My Custom Hado Junpaku White 1 240mm Gyuto with Ivory and Nickel Silver Spacer handle. View attachment 208406
> View attachment 208407


jissss lovely handle on a lovely knife. i changed my Ho too!


----------



## ch_br

pavhav said:


> Big boy from @MSicardCutlery: 231×119mm, 2.5mm stock, stabilized ebony and brass handle. MagnaCut at an HRC even @jedy617 would approve of  (63-64). Currently sporting a SP 12K edge for the sake of "science".



@BillHanna must see this beast!


----------



## enrico l

@pavhav Got any pictures of the choil or spine? Looks really fkn good.


----------



## pavhav

enrico l said:


> @pavhav Got any pictures of the choil or spine? Looks really fkn good.


I haven't measured it with calipers, but doesn't appear to have any distal taper. It was made by stock removal, not forging, (given that it is CPM MC).
The grind, however, is awesome. I asked Matt to push the limits of the steel, and perhaps his comfort level . I figured there is enough steel to repair chips if it was taken too far. With the current edge it can push right through a rolled up piece of slick magazine paper without slicing. That said, it really is my newest "knife", so I haven't been able to use it on anything other than an apple - which it just fell through. (Haven't weighed it yet either, but it's definitely not light - so I'm sure that helps).
Added a photo with a 240 Denka for scale.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Jovidah said:


> I don't know why you don't see that combination of darker wood with the gold-color pins more often; it's simple but elegant. On the production knives I can only think of Misono who does the same on the Swedish carbon series.


I agree. The Misono handles are among the nicest handles out there. I mean, look at the pins:


----------



## itzjustchris1

blokey said:


> From Miura? They are the only one selling them with ho wood as far as I know, the other Junpaku with Urushi handle looks good tho.


Yes got mine from Miura.


----------



## BillHanna

ch_br said:


> @BillHanna must see this beast!


Don’t fret. I’ll be messaging in early 2023. 52100.


----------



## Jovidah

Can't wait to see your wife throw it in the sink!


----------



## BillHanna

Jovidah said:


> Can't wait to see your wife throw it in the sink!


----------



## Jovidah

It's what happened last time you bought something in carbon right? 
To quote a sci-fi classic: "All of this has happened before. All of this will happen again."


----------



## Choppin

daddy yo yo said:


> I agree. The Misono handles are among the nicest handles out there. I mean, look at the pins:


Agree! I have a bunch of those Misono swedish carbon knives and the handles are very well made and consistent...


----------



## Choppin

demosthenes said:


> New custom full tapered tang Western chef knife from @HSC /// Knives .
> 
> Blade length: 245 mm
> Weight: 228 g
> Steel: Z wear
> Handle: Macassar ebony
> 
> The idea was a classic full tang Western chef knife, but elevated with an amazing steel and high quality wood scales. Harbeer went above and beyond and the execution of this knife is phenomenal.
> 
> The knife has a wonderful convex grind, awesome edge durability, and a balance point and handle shape that makes you not want to ever put the knife down. Feels very solid without being heavy.
> 
> View attachment 208301
> 
> View attachment 208302
> 
> View attachment 208303
> 
> 
> Harbeer was wonderful to work with, I highly recommend!



Loved this! How tall is it at the heel? And where is the balance point?


----------



## BillHanna

Luckily, she’s afraid of cleavers.


----------



## daddy yo yo

BillHanna said:


> Luckily, she’s afraid of cleavers.


She shouldn’t, at least one cannot tip them!


----------



## doc

My holy grail


----------



## kpham12

BillHanna said:


> Luckily, she’s afraid of cleavers.





daddy yo yo said:


> She shouldn’t, at least one cannot tip them!


Oh, people can tip cleavers. Trust me


----------



## mmiinngg

After reading so much nice things on birgersson, I finally found one to fulfill my preferences (his blade are usually quite tall for my likings).
This one is 220*51, and is quite perfect. FF is really nice, ootb edge is f*****g shaaaarp and very thin bte.Can't wait to put it to work


----------



## mengwong

pavhav said:


> Denka for scale.


Flex of the day. Respect. lol


----------



## EM-L

doc said:


> My holy grail
> 
> View attachment 208445


I have obviously missed something. This is a…?


----------



## doc

EM-L said:


> I have obviously missed something. This is a…?


A Bloodrootblades Chef knife 

They have a lottery system or a 52 month waiting list for a custom 



https://www.bloodrootblades.com/


----------



## Brian Weekley

EM-L said:


> I have obviously missed something. This is a…?





https://www.bloodrootblades.com/


----------



## ZeeVee

EM-L said:


> I have obviously missed something. This is a…?



Looks like a chef's knife laying on top of a burlap sack.


----------



## daddy yo yo

mmiinngg said:


> After reading so much nice things on birgersson, I finally found one to fulfill my preferences (his blade are usually quite tall for my likings).
> This one is 220*51, and is quite perfect. FF is really nice, ootb edge is f*****g shaaaarp and very thin bte.Can't wait to put it to workView attachment 208459
> View attachment 208460
> 
> View attachment 208461


Felicitations!

What wood is that?


----------



## RDalman

daddy yo yo said:


> Felicitations!
> 
> What wood is that?


Looks oakey


----------



## daddy yo yo

RDalman said:


> Looks oakey


Looks burnt…


----------



## daddy yo yo

RDalman said:


> Looks oakey


Looks burnt…

Birgersson knives are fantastic. I have one. And I absolutely LOVE my Birgerssson-Dalman collab!!!


----------



## esoo

mmiinngg said:


> After reading so much nice things on birgersson, I finally found one to fulfill my preferences (his blade are usually quite tall for my likings).
> This one is 220*51, and is quite perfect. FF is really nice, ootb edge is f*****g shaaaarp and very thin bte.Can't wait to put it to workView attachment 208459
> View attachment 208460
> 
> View attachment 208461



Really nice score!

I was looking at this particular one for a bit as the height is where it should be, but decided I had too many in this length. Glad I skipped it as that is quite the righty grind.


----------



## mmiinngg

esoo said:


> Really nice score!
> 
> I was looking at this particular one for a bit as the height is where it should be, but decided I had too many in this length. Glad I skipped it as that is quite the righty grind.


This one is the 3rd of this length...will have to let at least one go... It is not really eighty, my angle is not really well centered...


----------



## esoo

mmiinngg said:


> This one is the 3rd of this length...will have to let at least one go... It is not really eighty, my angle is not really well centered...



Based on how I can see the core in the cladding, it has a convex right bias with a flatter left side.

I already had 4 at the length and that is what stopped me from picking it up.


----------



## mmiinngg

esoo said:


> Based on how I can see the core in the cladding, it has a convex right bias with a flatter left side.
> 
> I already had 4 at the length and that is what stopped me from picking it up.


Well I just had a look at it , and it is effectively a righty, though it was my picture


----------



## Whit3Nitro

miggus said:


> MCX Swedish Honyaki Doppelwumms!
> 
> MCX Spare 230 from Whit3Nitro and MCS Isasmedjan 240 from matchplay18. Both transactions went perfect, thanks guys!
> 
> As you can see, the Spare has already seen some action. It's not a heavy knife at 190g, and 230mm is my favorite gyuto length. It's a bit more robust behind the edge, though, which can definitely be felt in denser ingredients. Thinking about thinning it somewhat behind the edge. But generally this has become one of my favorite knives very soon. It is very much of what I had been looking for in the last 20ish knive acquisitions. Very close to the perfect KKF for me.
> 
> So the Isa has some big shoes to fill. It is still new, as you can see, but I'm looking forward to putting it through it's paces. Gorgeous distal taper which I found difficult to capturein the photo. It feels more nimble and has significantly more flex than the Spare, weighing 10g more. It has a nice semi-silky polish which I will ruin very soon
> 
> View attachment 207412
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207413
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207415
> 
> 
> 
> Spare's hamon line has disappeared in the patina, but it's very much there:
> 
> View attachment 207416



Glad to see it’s getting good use!


----------



## Pie

Busted off even more of my kiridashi, it’s nigh unfixable at this point unless I wanna learn how to grind an ura with sandpaper and a stick. 

As a result, f yes - What the hell even are you. It’ll be a cool polish at least, I hope.


----------



## ethompson

The little hand held stones for garden tools or convexed corners of bench stones are much better for ura fixing than sandpaper FYI


----------



## Pie

ethompson said:


> The little hand held stones for garden tools or convexed corners of bench stones are much better for ura fixing than sandpaper FYI


Ohhhhh like those slip stones? I seem to remember seeing some round wedge looking stones at some point.


----------



## ethompson

Pie said:


> Ohhhhh like those slip stones? I seem to remember seeing some round wedge looking stones at some point.


Precisely!


----------



## ethompson

ethompson said:


> Precisely!


Doesn’t mean the work won’t require a lot of patience though


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

How about Norton round and half rounds?






Oil Stones


Take a look at our traditional oil stones!



www.sharpeningsupplies.com


----------



## Pie

ethompson said:


> Doesn’t mean the work won’t require a lot of patience though


I believe that. It can’t be as simple as messy grinding some more depth in and calling it a day. 

One day I’ll be up for the challenge!


----------



## Qapla'

ethompson said:


> The little hand held stones for garden tools or convexed corners of bench stones are much better for ura fixing than sandpaper FYI



Something like these?








Naniwa Gouken Curved Water Stone


A Water Stone for Curved Blades Water Stones have become a favorite of sharpeners in search of the best edges. But previously, sharpeners working with curved edges like those found on pruning shears, florist's and grafting knives, and hawksbill knives have had to work mostly with flat stones...



www.sharpeningsupplies.com


----------



## demosthenes

Choppin said:


> Loved this! How tall is it at the heel? And where is the balance point?


@Choppin thank you! It's 52mm tall at the heel, and balance point is right at the "H" in the HSC maker's mark


----------



## Choppin

demosthenes said:


> @Choppin thank you! It's 52mm tall at the heel, and balance point is right at the "H" in the HSC maker's mark
> 
> View attachment 208542


Thanks! Nice forward balance for a western.


----------



## ethompson

Qapla' said:


> Something like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naniwa Gouken Curved Water Stone
> 
> 
> A Water Stone for Curved Blades Water Stones have become a favorite of sharpeners in search of the best edges. But previously, sharpeners working with curved edges like those found on pruning shears, florist's and grafting knives, and hawksbill knives have had to work mostly with flat stones...
> 
> 
> 
> www.sharpeningsupplies.com


Precisely. Use a diamond plate to shape them how you need and go to town. You won’t regrind an ura with them, but you can tighten up the edges with a lot of work. Definitely better in my experience than sand paper for that task. Using a domed bench-stone definitely better for more aggressive removal / ura polishing. With ura though my general opinion is just leave it alone and cope with the unevenness


----------



## Michael J.R.

New family member:
*Yamamoto Hocho SLD, Sujihiki, 240mm, Chestnut,*
Blade Height max. 39mm, both sides sanded.
Steel: Core Hitachi SLD , Stainless cladding , 62 HRC
Blade length tip to handle : 257mm, Edge 245mm
Distal Tapered spine: at handle 3,6mm, above heel 3,1mm, middle 1,8mm, 1cm before Tip 0,7mm
Balance: 55mm in front of handle
Handle: burnt Chestnut with buffalo horn, oktagon. Handle length: 140mm, Total: 397mm, Weight: 140g





The whole family


----------



## ZeeVee

Being an early bird sometimes has its perks... New Kippington just arrived.
View attachment Kippington WP-01315.JPG


----------



## enrico l

New for me, HF Honyaki 227x50mm 216g


----------



## enrico l

Milan 240x58mm 233g


----------



## enrico l

Ended up using it before taking any photos.

Isasmedjan semi-integral 240x54mm 200g


----------



## jedy617

HVB 235x57. This thing is pretty dope. Didn't expect the fit and finish to be this good on Merts 'cheaper' line, but it is really well done. Definitely a workhorse grind on this one


----------



## enrico l

Please don’t say WH grind and not give me a choil shot  @jedy617


----------



## jedy617

enrico l said:


> Please don’t say WH grind and not give me a choil shot  @jedy617


----------



## Gregmega

Maz ku dammy gyuto, a really fine piece. The patterns are really nice, hard to capture in photos, but I’m very excited to clean it up and drop an etch on it. Thinking dark wood & blonde horn for a handle.


----------



## superworrier

Gregmega said:


> Maz ku dammy gyuto, a really fine piece. The patterns are really nice, hard to capture in photos, but I’m very excited to clean it up and drop an etch on it. Thinking dark wood & blonde horn for a handle.
> 
> View attachment 208761
> View attachment 208762
> View attachment 208763
> View attachment 208764
> View attachment 208765
> View attachment 208760


Damn that looks awesome


----------



## Gregmega

superworrier said:


> Damn that looks awesome


Gotta say, I’ve been through a stack of Maz, this one has me shook. Specs are bang on for my tastes too. Looks to be 225ish and over 50. Grind looks pretty superb. Should shine up nice.


----------



## ethompson

Gregmega said:


> Maz ku dammy gyuto, a really fine piece. The patterns are really nice, hard to capture in photos, but I’m very excited to clean it up and drop an etch on it. Thinking dark wood & blonde horn for a handle.
> 
> View attachment 208761
> View attachment 208762
> View attachment 208763
> View attachment 208764
> View attachment 208765
> View attachment 208760


Super jealous, bet it’ll clean up very, very nicely.


----------



## tostadas

Gregmega said:


> Maz ku dammy gyuto, a really fine piece. The patterns are really nice, hard to capture in photos, but I’m very excited to clean it up and drop an etch on it. Thinking dark wood & blonde horn for a handle.
> 
> View attachment 208761
> View attachment 208762
> View attachment 208763
> View attachment 208764
> View attachment 208765
> View attachment 208760


Nice mazaki


----------



## M1k3

tostadas said:


> Nice mazaki


Come on! He said it was a Mazaki in his post!


----------



## tostadas

M1k3 said:


> Come on! He said it was a Mazaki in his post!


Oh my bad. Nice Mazaki.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

daniel_il said:


> 225 custom denka(ordered in April) and kochi migaki 240. The kochi is so impressive blade. The denka came in with fairly decent f&f, only criticism is the uneven micro bevel.View attachment 208142


I don't have experience with the kochi line but I've been seeing it a lot on KKF lately. Care to dive into what makes it so impressive?


----------



## NotAddictedYet

demosthenes said:


> New custom full tapered tang Western chef knife from @HSC /// Knives .
> 
> Blade length: 245 mm
> Weight: 228 g
> Steel: Z wear
> Handle: Macassar ebony
> 
> The idea was a classic full tang Western chef knife, but elevated with an amazing steel and high quality wood scales. Harbeer went above and beyond and the execution of this knife is phenomenal.
> 
> The knife has a wonderful convex grind, awesome edge durability, and a balance point and handle shape that makes you not want to ever put the knife down. Feels very solid without being heavy.
> 
> View attachment 208301
> 
> View attachment 208302
> 
> View attachment 208303
> 
> 
> Harbeer was wonderful to work with, I highly recommend!


Looks beautiful, can we see a choil shot ?


----------



## daniel_il

NotAddictedYet said:


> I don't have experience with the kochi line but I've been seeing it a lot on KKF lately. Care to dive into what makes it so impressive?


Its a 300ish usd blade without wabi sabi, great f&f, nice grinds and killer taper. i mean, whats not to like?

its a great blade even when compared to much more expensive ones.


----------



## tostadas

NotAddictedYet said:


> I don't have experience with the kochi line but I've been seeing it a lot on KKF lately. Care to dive into what makes it so impressive?


Kochi line has my *favorite* profile of all gyutos I've tried. Grind of the current batch is on the thinner side of medium, so it performs amazingly while staying sufficiently beyond the line where I'd start feeling a knife is delicate. They tend to have good thickness coming out of the handle and have a Sanjo style taper that gets down quite thin toward the tip. Balance on their knives is perfect. They typically balance 20-40mm ahead of the heel, with standard lightweight handles. Also, fit and finish are good right out of the box, with rounded spines/choils. One minor thing for people who are very particular about specs, is that they tend to be around 48-51mm at the heel. However, they usually also have narrow tangs, so you gain back a few mm clearance due to it. Overall, they offer an amazing package for the price.

Also, it has never been confirmed, but I absolutely believe they are Wakui. Profile, thickness, grind, fit/finish, choil shape, balance, and even flowery patterned liner inside the box are identical between the Wakui and Kochi.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Thanks you both for sharing. I have a Wakui Nakiri and am a big fan of it. For the money it's amazing how much you get in performance and fit and finish, so no wonder pepole are raving about this one. Adding Kochi to my list


----------



## Gregmega

Also the V2 is tough as hell.


----------



## binsed

Kochi/Wakui* have been long long discussed for being amazing value. Prices creeping up, but I can’t imagine letting my wakui gyutos go despite them being like half the price of my other knives lol. My only regret is not having a migaki version with convex since I only have the wide bevels. Might be because they were my first real knives, but I really enjoy the height ~50 mm and the profile is perfect like @tostadas says.

Asterisk since it’s not confirmed they’re the same…


----------



## MowgFace

I am a Kochi-nut myself.

240 V2 KU, 240 Migaki, 210 V2 KU Petty in my arsenal


----------



## Choppin

MowgFace said:


> I am a Kochi-nut myself.
> 
> 240 V2 KU, 240 Migaki, 210 V2 KU Petty in my arsenal


how do you like the 210 petty?


----------



## MowgFace

Its a great knife, for those who enjoy long petties or short sujis. It has been by butchery partner to the Munetoshi Butcher. 

Sleek and slim, light and nimble navigating silverskin and trimming proteins easily. Id say proportionally it probably gets used most for slicing, butchery/protein prep next, but i do like using it on the board too. 

Like most here I have gyutos coming out of my anoos, but I have a few non-rotaters and my Kochi Petty is one of them (Butcher Knife, Yanagiba, Bread, Honesuki, Kochi). Only ever really getting sidelined for travel.


----------



## daniel_il

tostadas said:


> Kochi line has my *favorite* profile of all gyutos I've tried. Grind of the current batch is on the thinner side of medium, so it performs amazingly while staying sufficiently beyond the line where I'd start feeling a knife is delicate. They tend to have good thickness coming out of the handle and have a Sanjo style taper that gets down quite thin toward the tip. Balance on their knives is perfect. They typically balance 20-40mm ahead of the heel, with standard lightweight handles. Also, fit and finish are good right out of the box, with rounded spines/choils. One minor thing for people who are very particular about specs, is that they tend to be around 48-51mm at the heel. However, they usually also have narrow tangs, so you gain back a few mm clearance due to it. Overall, they offer an amazing package for the price.
> 
> Also, it has never been confirmed, but I absolutely believe they are Wakui. Profile, thickness, grind, fit/finish, choil shape, balance, and even flowery patterned liner inside the box are identical between the Wakui and Kochi.


My 240 migaki came with 52.5mm at the heel, 214 grams. feels pretty solid. of course the tip is paper thin.


----------



## RockyBasel

Nakiri time…
212 x 62
283 gm


----------



## RockyBasel

And a big shout out to @nakiriknaifuwaifu eho sourced this beauty for me all the way from Japan

Incredible performer - superior to the other SS clad 210 that I have


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RockyBasel said:


> Nakiri time…
> 212 x 62
> 283 gm
> 
> View attachment 208892
> View attachment 208893
> View attachment 208894



right on  
Toyama Gang Forever


----------



## blokey

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> right on
> Toyama Gang Forever


Your friend found another one?! I was just cooking with the iron clad you got me and still loving it.


----------



## tostadas




----------



## T85

This is my latest Adonis Forge Arts! I got it not long ago but I forgot to share it. It is my favorite knife now, don’t sleep on this guy, get one! I find myself reaching for this over my Yanick. 240 x 57 mm, 1.2419.05 steel. Holds an edge forever and incredible easy to resharpen!


----------



## crocca86

T85 said:


> This is my latest Adonis Forge Arts! I got it not long ago but I forgot to share it. It is my favorite knife now, don’t sleep on this guy, get one! I find myself reaching for this over my Yanick. 240 x 57 mm, 1.2419.05 steel. Holds an edge forever and incredible easy to resharpen!


I’ll take that Yanick please


----------



## T85

crocca86 said:


> I’ll take that Yanick please


I might sell it in the future. I rather keep it because it was hard to get, but this Adonis is just as good, maybe better.


----------



## crocca86

T85 said:


> I might sell it in the future. I rather keep it because it was hard to get, but this Adonis is just as good, maybe better.


Let me know if you do


----------



## T85

crocca86 said:


> Let me know if you do


Sure


----------



## Delat

T85 said:


> This is my latest Adonis Forge Arts! I got it not long ago but I forgot to share it. It is my favorite knife now, don’t sleep on this guy, get one! I find myself reaching for this over my Yanick. 240 x 57 mm, 1.2419.05 steel. Holds an edge forever and incredible easy to resharpen!



Gorgeous! I got a custom from him a couple months ago and love it. He’s a super nice guy too.


----------



## enrico l

We’ve done it. 

9nine 
245mmx60mm , 257g
soft clad (lazy twist) over 1.2519 core.


----------



## demosthenes

NotAddictedYet said:


> Looks beautiful, can we see a choil shot ?



Here you go!


----------



## deltaplex

Pie said:


> Busted off even more of my kiridashi, it’s nigh unfixable at this point unless I wanna learn how to grind an ura with sandpaper and a stick.
> 
> As a result, f yes - What the hell even are you. It’ll be a cool polish at least, I hope.
> View attachment 208501
> View attachment 208502


The old scythe stones are also very good for rough grinding in uras, if you ever see them around; usually they're very inexpensive.


----------



## EdgeFundManager

Sakai Kikumori Tanaka Super Blue 240mm

The sharpener was not disclosed. It has a beveled spine à la Myojin, but it seems a little different than my Myojin knives. Who else does a beveled spine?


----------



## More_Gyutos

I thought most of Morihiro’s protoges do. That’s who sharpened that knife.


----------



## superworrier

For sure Kyuzo does


----------



## More_Gyutos

Does that extend to Hado I wonder? don’t have one and I can find a good picture.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

deltaplex said:


> The old scythe stones are also very good for rough grinding in uras, if you ever see them around; usually they're very inexpensive.



Benjamin of Baryonyx makes his own line of scythe stones if that helps.






BYXCO Premium Sharpening Stones







www.baryonyxknife.com


----------



## NotAddictedYet

EdgeFundManager said:


> Sakai Kikumori Tanaka Super Blue 240mm
> 
> The sharpener was not disclosed. It has a beveled spine à la Myojin, but it seems a little different than my Myojin knives. Who else does a beveled spine?
> 
> View attachment 209010
> View attachment 209012
> View attachment 209011
> View attachment 209013
> View attachment 209017


 
Not sure the sharpener but the knife is finished almost exactly like my Kagekiyo white 2.


----------



## binsed

EdgeFundManager said:


> Sakai Kikumori Tanaka Super Blue 240mm
> 
> The sharpener was not disclosed. It has a beveled spine à la Myojin, but it seems a little different than my Myojin knives. Who else does a beveled spine?
> 
> View attachment 209010
> View attachment 209012
> View attachment 209011
> View attachment 209013
> View attachment 209017



Usually the finishing such as the spine and choil are done separate from the sharpener for knives sold by the big brands.


----------



## superworrier

Looks like beveled spine but not choil right?


----------



## T85

Delat said:


> Gorgeous! I got a custom from him a couple months ago and love it. He’s a super nice guy too.


I am on his list again for a sujihiki!


----------



## EdgeFundManager

superworrier said:


> Looks like beveled spine but not choil right?


Correct.


----------



## deltaplex

Custom ordered 270x50 Unshu Yukimitsu by working with Michael from Knife Japan. I cannot say enough good things about the process or the communication from both he and Kusunoki san through him. Plenty of customization options were offered (I chose the length along with no handle, more thin grind, and a less Ktip front end) and I'm happy to finally have finished the (first) handle for this so I can get some board time in with it.

Last photo with a Toyama for size comparison.


----------



## jedy617

deltaplex said:


> Custom ordered 270x50 Unshu Yukimitsu by working with Michael from Knife Japan. I cannot say enough good things about the process or the communication from both he and Kusunoki san through him. Plenty of customization options were offered (I chose the length along with no handle, more thin grind, and a less Ktip front end) and I'm happy to finally have finished the (first) handle for this so I can get some board time in with it.
> 
> Last photo with a Toyama for size comparison.
> 
> View attachment 209106
> View attachment 209107
> View attachment 209108
> View attachment 209109
> View attachment 209110


Never heard of the maker but looks like a really cool knife!


----------



## RockyBasel

deltaplex said:


> Custom ordered 270x50 Unshu Yukimitsu by working with Michael from Knife Japan. I cannot say enough good things about the process or the communication from both he and Kusunoki san through him. Plenty of customization options were offered (I chose the length along with no handle, more thin grind, and a less Ktip front end) and I'm happy to finally have finished the (first) handle for this so I can get some board time in with it.
> 
> Last photo with a Toyama for size comparison.
> 
> View attachment 209106
> View attachment 209107
> View attachment 209108
> View attachment 209109
> View attachment 209110


Looks like a beast - any specs?


----------



## RevJoe

Shihan, Shirogami 2 core with Wrought iron cladding, 226mm x 54mm, spine measure about 4mm at handle and tapers to under 1. I did not get my calipers out to measure it. Sorry not good at the choil shots. Handle is bloodwood ebony and Nickle. Have not had a chance to try it out yet picked it from Shihan today. Worth the wait and I am sure it will cut nicely as my Yoshi he sharpened for me was amazing when I got it back. I am sure I will get a good test on this weekend or this upcoming week. The 226 I think will fill a hole in my knife set. I seemed to find my 180 not big enough and my 240 overkill at times. 


















Also picked this up for using on my firewood for the smoker: 200mm Nata from BST, impulse buy.


----------



## jedy617

RevJoe said:


> Shihan, Shirogami 2 core with Wrought iron cladding, 226mm x 54mm, spine measure about 4mm at handle and tapers to under 1. I did not get my calipers out to measure it. Sorry not good at the choil shots. Handle is bloodwood ebony and Nickle. Have not had a chance to try it out yet picked it from Shihan today. Worth the wait and I am sure it will cut nicely as my Yoshi he sharpened for me was amazing when I got it back. I am sure I will get a good test on this weekend or this upcoming week. The 226 I think will fill a hole in my knife set. I seemed to find my 180 not big enough and my 240 overkill at times.
> View attachment 209173
> View attachment 209174
> View attachment 209175
> View attachment 209176
> View attachment 209177
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked this up for using on my firewood for the smoker: 200mm Nata from BST, impulse buy.
> 
> View attachment 209178


is it just me or does the tip on the shihan skew totally to the right...


----------



## Gregmega

RevJoe said:


> The 226 I think will fill a hole in my knife set. I seemed to find my 180 not big enough and my 240 overkill at times.


And this, friends, is how the 225 fan is cemented. #225porvida


----------



## ethompson

deltaplex said:


> Custom ordered 270x50 Unshu Yukimitsu by working with Michael from Knife Japan. I cannot say enough good things about the process or the communication from both he and Kusunoki san through him. Plenty of customization options were offered (I chose the length along with no handle, more thin grind, and a less Ktip front end) and I'm happy to finally have finished the (first) handle for this so I can get some board time in with it.
> 
> Last photo with a Toyama for size comparison.
> 
> View attachment 209106
> View attachment 209107
> View attachment 209108
> View attachment 209109
> View attachment 209110


Well done on that handle! Wish you hadn’t shared this though because the Unshu flies so under the radar it’s nice to have an excellent back pocket maker…


----------



## ethompson

jedy617 said:


> Never heard of the maker but looks like a really cool knife!


Some of the best shirogami out there in my opinion. Better than TF white from my experience.


----------



## enrico l

jedy617 said:


> is it just me or does the tip on the shihan skew totally to the right...


The blade is tilted a little bit to the side


----------



## jedy617

enrico l said:


> The blade is tilted a little bit to the side


I see that but that tip looks like its bent 90 degrees haha


----------



## RevJoe

jedy617 said:


> is it just me or does the tip on the shihan skew totally to the right...


its just the pic/cam angel and I made a point of getting the tip over the blade guard on the counter for contrast, I lost most of the blade in the tool when trying to take that shot. .


----------



## Martyn

ethompson said:


> Some of the best shirogami out there in my opinion. Better than TF white from my experience.


I have got three of his knives and agree 100% with @ethompson 

Sharpness is at least in line with TF white 1 but tougher. besides the cladding is such a joy to polish, tons of bandings.


----------



## deltaplex

Martyn said:


> I have got three of his knives and agree 100% with @ethompson
> 
> Sharpness is at least in line with TF white 1 but tougher. besides the cladding is such a joy to polish, tons of bandings.


I'm very excited for the entire package, tbh. Steel, sharpening, cladding, polishing...


----------



## deltaplex

RockyBasel said:


> Looks like a beast - any specs?


I'm in meetings most of the morning, but I'll grab the calipers and scale to get most of what people would care to see.


----------



## Brian Weekley

A while back I decided to shift my collection from quantity to quality. I had a number of very nice knives which I wasn’t using. I decided to select fifty of them and hold a “fifty for one” sale. The proceeds of sale of the fifty would go to one … or more likely a few very nice knives … unicorns to some. One of the first orders I place to use the proceeds was with Mert Tansu. I consider Mert to be one of the finest knife makers in the world today. The knife I ordered was a sujihiki made from SG2 steel with a Honduran Rosewood and bronze handle. I was thrilled when it arrived.

Fast forward about a year and the mate to my sujihiki arrived on BST. I was stunned. By then my budget was well and truly spent. I had imposed an absolute moratorium on new purchases … and broken my pledge a couple of times. I resisted … but then the seller introduced a willingness to trade to the BST post. I couldn’t resist! The possibility of having a matching set of Gyuto and sujihiki was simply too great. I had a few of the desired trade knives in my “never to be sold list” of knives. PM’s were exchanged and the deal was done.

Here is what I got …












Specs are …

Blade length … 268mm
Edge length … 255mm
Depth at heel … 54mm
Thickness measured at spine … 3.09mm at heel, 2.ohmmeter mid blade, 1.59mm 1” from tip
Weight … 248gms
Steel … SG2
Handle … Honduran rosewood with bronze bolster

Now for an even better part … a few pics of the set. 





















Life is good!


----------



## Greasylake

Boar deba that's been steel wooled within an inch of its life. Really hate when sellers do this because it rounds the shinogi and the finish looks terrible


----------



## blokey

Got this Takeda from a trade, really good cutter but kind scary how thin this is…


----------



## anko

deltaplex said:


> Custom ordered 270x50 Unshu Yukimitsu by working with Michael from Knife Japan. I cannot say enough good things about the process or the communication from both he and Kusunoki san through him. Plenty of customization options were offered (I chose the length along with no handle, more thin grind, and a less Ktip front end) and I'm happy to finally have finished the (first) handle for this so I can get some board time in with it.


Any chance Yukimitsu makes the Tangetsu line for JKI?


----------



## blokey

anko said:


> Any chance Yukimitsu makes the Tangetsu line for JKI?


Tangetsu literally has Sakai Takeshi and Yauchi Hamono written on their box.


----------



## T85

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 209221
> 
> 
> A while back I decided to shift my collection from quantity to quality. I had a number of very nice knives which I wasn’t using. I decided to select fifty of them and hold a “fifty for one” sale. The proceeds of sale of the fifty would go to one … or more likely a few very nice knives … unicorns to some. One of the first orders I place to use the proceeds was with Mert Tansu. I consider Mert to be one of the finest knife makers in the world today. The knife I ordered was a sujihiki made from SG2 steel with a Honduran Rosewood and bronze handle. I was thrilled when it arrived.
> 
> Fast forward about a year and the mate to my sujihiki arrived on BST. I was stunned. By then my budget was well and truly spent. I had imposed an absolute moratorium on new purchases … and broken my pledge a couple of times. I resisted … but then the seller introduced a willingness to trade to the BST post. I couldn’t resist! The possibility of having a matching set of Gyuto and sujihiki was simply too great. I had a few of the desired trade knives in my “never to be sold list” of knives. PM’s were exchanged and the deal was done.
> 
> Here is what I got …
> 
> View attachment 209224
> View attachment 209225
> View attachment 209226
> 
> 
> Specs are …
> 
> Blade length … 268mm
> Edge length … 255mm
> Depth at heel … 54mm
> Thickness measured at spine … 3.09mm at heel, 2.ohmmeter mid blade, 1.59mm 1” from tip
> Weight … 248gms
> Steel … SG2
> Handle … Honduran rosewood with bronze bolster
> 
> Now for an even better part … a few pics of the set.
> 
> View attachment 209227
> View attachment 209228
> View attachment 209229
> View attachment 209230
> View attachment 209231
> View attachment 209232
> 
> 
> Life is good!


Wow stunning! I always wanted a Tansu


----------



## deltaplex

RockyBasel said:


> Looks like a beast - any specs?


I got around to this a little later than I expected, but here's the details I think most would be looking for:

Water quenched Yasuki Shirogami 1, soft iron (nanetsu) clad

Handle to to tip: 285mm
Edge Length: 278mm
Height at heel: just over 50mm
Spine at handle: ~3mm
No real distal taper, rest of spine: ~2mm
5mm behind edge: ~0.6mm
1mm behind edge: ~0.1mm
Weight: 199g with handle
Slight S-grind (concave in the KU section to convex bevel)
OOTB edge was catching arm hair


----------



## BillHanna

Spine is 3mm out of the handle, down to a smidge over 1. 


We all know I would never buy a triangle. It obviously belongs to my son. I’m having him portion loins and such. Yeah. Him.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

BillHanna said:


> We all know I would never buy a triangle. It obviously belongs to my son. I’m having him portion loins and such. Yeah. Him.


Of course not. It's the son you have with your Canadian girlfriend.


----------



## BillHanna

MSicardCutlery said:


> Of course not. It's the son you have with your Canadian girlfriend.


EXACTLY


----------



## pjheff

Gregmega said:


> And this, friends, is how the 225 fan is cemented. #225porvida


Perfect size for a k-tip!


----------



## banjo1071

All the little girly-knives have to go home…
360mm Sabun…..


----------



## MSicardCutlery

Oh man if @BillHanna leaves his computer open and his wife reads this thread we may have to organize a PA for the man himself just so he has a place to crash for a week at a time.


----------



## BillHanna

Non US folks are lucky. I don’t have a passport.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> Non US folks are lucky. I don’t have a passport, yet.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

ethompson said:


> Some of the best shirogami out there in my opinion. Better than TF white from my experience.





Martyn said:


> I have got three of his knives and agree 100% with @ethompson
> 
> Sharpness is at least in line with TF white 1 but tougher. besides the cladding is such a joy to polish, tons of bandings.


shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up
(btw the grind is like old takeda)


----------



## MSicardCutlery

BillHanna said:


> Non US folks are lucky. I don’t have a passport.


Could we put you down as an "exotic animal" ?


----------



## BillHanna

Bill Exotic


----------



## MSicardCutlery

I'm starting not to like where this is headed....


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> Bill Exotic


Do you have a brother named Joe?


----------



## PausedPhoenix

Got to try my new ryusen 270 that i got from @daddy yo yo this past week and I'm impressed so far. Handled everything i threw at it verry well, though I don't know how i feel about the upswept (overground?) Heel but that will be fixed soon enough.







The weight (305g) and thinness behind the edge really just makes it a pleasure to use.






It's a good thing i don't care too much about the blade finish on my knives since the cladding on this thing seems just as prone to scratches as my takamura is.


----------



## itzjustchris1

Been busy at work as thanks giving closes by. Got this knife 3 days ago and I can’t wait to use it at work. I love Ginsan! Very easy to sharpen and as sharp as it gets. Kagekiyo Ginsan 240mm. Maybe i’ll change the handle on this too since the handle feels weird.


----------



## More_Gyutos

itzjustchris1 said:


> Been busy at work as thanks giving closes by. Got this knife 3 days ago and I can’t wait to use it at work. I love Ginsan! Very easy to sharpen and as sharp as it gets. Kagekiyo Ginsan 240mm. Maybe i’ll change the handle on this too since the handle feels weird. View attachment 209646
> View attachment 209647
> View attachment 209648
> View attachment 209649


Nice! I was eyeing this too but I didn’t love the handle and I was worried it was going to be short, but that looks pretty good.


----------



## itzjustchris1

More_Gyutos said:


> Nice! I was eyeing this too but I didn’t love the handle and I was worried it was going to be short, but that looks pretty good.


I was reading all the comments on the other thread earlier. This knife was advertised 45mm tall at miura but it’s actually taller than that. It’s actually around 48-49mm


----------



## jedy617

Yeah mine was right around 50


----------



## deltaplex

banjo1071 said:


> All the little girly-knives have to go home…
> 360mm Sabun…..


Any thoughts on the steel?


----------



## banjo1071

deltaplex said:


> Any thoughts on the steel?


That’s very good (for the money). It’s no premium of course, but for the price it’s worth a shot! 
But their sharpening guy knows his stuff!


----------



## jedy617

Got two very special ones today. I have wanted a damasteel chef for quite some time but have waited awhile for the perfect one. Jonas(isasmedjan) was showing at the Damasteel chef invitational and I knew either the integral or the birch bark chef had to be mine. It was a toss up which to go for, so I went with the birchbark+rose pattern, but then the integral surprisingly sat for a few minutes...so I pulled the trigger on that too. Very happy I did, I am in love with it, it was forged out of a round bar, and I love the fact that it is an integral. It won best integral of the show. Initially I planned on keeping whichever I liked the best, but now I think they are both staying. How could one choose out of these? I love the twist and the integral, but I also love the birchbark+forge scale left on the rose damasteel, it's so cool as well.


----------



## lumo

jedy617 said:


> I love the twist and the integral, but I also love the birchbark+forge scale left on the rose damasteel, it's so cool as well.


Love it, never saw it on a knife handle. 


My second fishing rod build with birch bark and padauk...about 16 years ago.


----------



## jedy617

lumo said:


> Love it, never saw it on a knife handle. View attachment 209865
> My second fishing rod build with birch bark and padauk...about 16 years ago.


Yeah Jonas is famous for his birchbark handle that he hand harvests, check his instagram and you will see many of them


----------



## NotAddictedYet

jedy617 said:


> Got two very special ones today. I have wanted a damasteel chef for quite some time but have waited awhile for the perfect one. Jonas(isasmedjan) was showing at the Damasteel chef invitational and I knew either the integral or the birch bark chef had to be mine. It was a toss up which to go for, so I went with the birchbark+rose pattern, but then the integral surprisingly sat for a few minutes...so I pulled the trigger on that too. Very happy I did, I am in love with it, it was forged out of a round bar, and I love the fact that it is an integral. It won best integral of the show. Initially I planned on keeping whichever I liked the best, but now I think they are both staying. How could one choose out of these? I love the twist and the integral, but I also love the birchbark+forge scale left on the rose damasteel, it's so cool as well.
> 
> View attachment 209833
> 
> View attachment 209832
> 
> View attachment 209831


Definitely show us a patina pics after you put them to use also. Great score.


----------



## jedy617

NotAddictedYet said:


> Definitely show us a patina pics after you put them to use also. Great score.


They will not patina, damasteel is stainless. And thanks!


----------



## Qapla'

banjo1071 said:


> All the little girly-knives have to go home…
> 360mm Sabun…..


What do you most often use it for, and what do you think of it in use?


----------



## NotAddictedYet

jedy617 said:


> They will not patina, damasteel is stainless. And thanks!


Wow, then it's even more amazing. *Knife sweat intensifies*


----------



## ZeeVee

I humbly request an audience before the Prince of Rectangles, @BillHanna and the High Council of Cleavers to request admission into the League of Extraordinary Rectangles. I have recently acquired a specimen that I think will qualify me to be inducted into this illustrious and renowned brotherhood, although I admit, an angle and side-length variance would have to be granted to me. However, I feel that what my contribution lacks in 90 degree angles and equal length opposite sides, it more than makes up for in sheer, unadulterated BADASSERY. For your consideration, I present my Kamon Knives Bog Oak Gigantoku:


View attachment Gigantoku2-01332.JPG



I look forward to the Council's decision.


----------



## Hockey3081

ZeeVee said:


> I humbly request an audience before the Prince of Rectangles, @BillHanna and the High Council of Cleavers to request admission into the League of Extraordinary Rectangles. I have recently acquired a specimen that I think will qualify me to be inducted into this illustrious and renowned brotherhood, although I admit, an angle and side-length variance would have to be granted to me. However, I feel that what my contribution lacks in 90 degree angles and equal length opposite sides, it more than makes up for in sheer, unadulterated BADASSERY. For your consideration, I present my Kamon Knives Bog Oak Gigantoku:
> 
> 
> View attachment 210077
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to the Council's decision.



A. Congrats. Never met a Kamon I didn’t like. 
B. I’m not in the council but the name is essentially a gigantic santoku. 
C.


----------



## M1k3

ZeeVee said:


> I humbly request an audience before the Prince of Rectangles, @BillHanna and the High Council of Cleavers to request admission into the League of Extraordinary Rectangles. I have recently acquired a specimen that I think will qualify me to be inducted into this illustrious and renowned brotherhood, although I admit, an angle and side-length variance would have to be granted to me. However, I feel that what my contribution lacks in 90 degree angles and equal length opposite sides, it more than makes up for in sheer, unadulterated BADASSERY. For your consideration, I present my Kamon Knives Bog Oak Gigantoku:
> 
> 
> View attachment 210077
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to the Council's decision.


@Isasmedjan look, just call it a 'Gigantoku'. And then you can make all the Serbian Cleaver's without shame.


----------



## BillHanna

Vaguely triangular. The name portmanteaus santoku, or santuko if you live on Milk Street.


----------



## ZeeVee

BillHanna said:


> Vaguely triangular. The name portmanteaus santoku, or santuko if you live on Milk Street.


l


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> Vaguely triangular. The name portmanteaus santoku, or santuko if you live on Milk Street.


"Kitchento" - Milk Street


----------



## Gregmega

Uuuuuuuuuuuggggghhh I can’t wait. I don’t usually like posting before a project is done but this one a straight fkn banger status. 













Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## KAMON Knives

ZeeVee said:


> I humbly request an audience before the Prince of Rectangles, @BillHanna and the High Council of Cleavers to request admission into the League of Extraordinary Rectangles. I have recently acquired a specimen that I think will qualify me to be inducted into this illustrious and renowned brotherhood, although I admit, an angle and side-length variance would have to be granted to me. However, I feel that what my contribution lacks in 90 degree angles and equal length opposite sides, it more than makes up for in sheer, unadulterated BADASSERY. For your consideration, I present my Kamon Knives Bog Oak Gigantoku:
> 
> 
> View attachment 210077
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to the Council's decision.


If I may dear sir  - the name of the knife is gigantoku (NOT to be confused with a Serbian cleaver which is a completely different thing. Completely. No parallels. Shut up. Don't even try! ), BUT it was planned, with the objective in mind, to make a Chinese cleaver with a tip . Now that you all got this information... May the peasants decide .


----------



## Gregmega

KAMON Knives said:


> Now that you all got this information... May the peasants decide .


Meh, Serbian cleaver it is. Or in the parlance of these days, the ‘Big Boy’.

Sincerely,
One of the Peasants


----------



## M1k3

KAMON Knives said:


> If I may dear sir  - the name of the knife is gigantoku (NOT to be confused with a Serbian cleaver which is a completely different thing. Completely. No parallels. Shut up. Don't even try! ), BUT it was planned, with the objective in mind, to make a Chinese cleaver with a tip . Now that you all got this information... May the peasants decide .


Uh huh. Mr. "I definitely didn't make a Serbian cleaver" Serbian Cleaver maker you...


----------



## daddy yo yo

KAMON Knives said:


> If I may dear sir  - the name of the knife is gigantoku (NOT to be confused with a Serbian cleaver which is a completely different thing. Completely. No parallels. Shut up. Don't even try! ), BUT it was planned, with the objective in mind, to make a Chinese cleaver with a tip . Now that you all got this information... May the peasants decide .


Where is the „kneel, suckers“ emoji when you need it???


----------



## KAMON Knives

I had that heat coming for me . 

@daddy yo yo - pls elaborate on what you mean by that. I'm not quite sure if I understand


----------



## daddy yo yo

KAMON Knives said:


> I had that heat coming for me .
> 
> @daddy yo yo - pls elaborate on what you mean by that. I'm not quite sure if I understand


Mylord, it was just a joke. It sounded like King KAMON has spoken. I swear fealty to my King!


----------



## jedy617




----------



## Jovidah

Get a room you two! Or a tent...


----------



## BillHanna

The appeal has been heard. 














*Declined*


----------



## BrunofromBrazil

Just got this beauty yesterday!! Majime limited edition!


----------



## ZeeVee

BillHanna said:


> The appeal has been heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Declined*


Fine! I don't need your stupid League anyway! I'll make my own club, with blackjack and hookers! 

It'll be the Coalition of Kickass Quadrilaterals, and membership will be determined not by the "rightness" of angle, or the uniformity of side length, but simply by number of sides.

Your nakiri and kiritsuke need not wander aimless and lost any longer! Rally to me, my irregularly-shaped four-sided brothers! Together we shall overthrow the tyrannical Cleaver-wielding aristocracy who believe themselves superior! We will show them the error of their misguided beliefs!


----------



## Jovidah

To be fair, it's not like your knife is rectangular. If they let you in, before you know it you'd have people trying to bend the rules and trying to apply with honesukis, kiretsukis, and god knows what else. It'd be pure chaos and anarchy. Can't have that.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

KAMON Knives said:


> If I may dear sir  - the name of the knife is gigantoku (NOT to be confused with a Serbian cleaver which is a completely different thing. Completely. No parallels. Shut up. Don't even try! ), BUT it was planned, with the objective in mind, to make a Chinese cleaver with a tip . Now that you all got this information... May the peasants decide .



Yeah okay, but can it cut a 12 stick butter cake?

The hierarchy has strict criteria.


----------



## KAMON Knives

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Yeah okay, but can it cut a 12 stick butter cake?
> 
> The hierarchy has strict criteria.


I'm very certain, the knife to cut that, is yet to be invented! 

(I have no clue what we're taking about. Google didn't provide proper answers )


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

KAMON Knives said:


> I'm very certain, the knife to cut that, is yet to be invented!
> 
> (I have no clue what we're taking about. Google didn't provide proper answers )



@BillHanna is also a royal in the butter cake world.


----------



## Jovidah

Calling something butter cake is silly. If it doesn't have butter, it's not cake, period.
Baked palm & coconut oil concoctions are ersatz materials only fit for desperate times of war.


----------



## esoo

KAMON Knives said:


> I'm very certain, the knife to cut that, is yet to be invented!
> 
> (I have no clue what we're taking about. Google didn't provide proper answers )








KKF counts to a million


2161 We won't see a million unless we pick up the pace.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## BillHanna

esoo said:


> KKF counts to a million
> 
> 
> 2161 We won't see a million unless we pick up the pace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


Heart Attack Man Cake


----------



## esoo

BillHanna said:


> Heart Attack Man Cake



My grandmother had a cake she simply referred to as "Oil Cake"


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> Uh huh. Mr. "I definitely didn't make a Serbian cleaver" Serbian Cleaver maker you...


@KAMON Knives welcome to the “Mike will tag you every time Serbian cleavers come up club”. It’s you and @Isasmedjan now.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

ZeeVee said:


> Rally to me, my irregularly-shaped four-sided brothers! Together we shall overthrow the tyrannical Cleaver-wielding aristocracy who believe themselves superior! We will show them the error of their misguided beliefs!


We have royalty around here for all of three weeks and the calls for revolution have already begun. Somehow this strikes me as a record or some sort and also...vaguely disappointing.


----------



## ethompson

Gregmega said:


> Uuuuuuuuuuuggggghhh I can’t wait. I don’t usually like posting before a project is done but this one a straight fkn banger status.
> 
> 
> View attachment 210146
> View attachment 210145
> 
> View attachment 210149


Ugh, you can’t keep both the Mazaki and this one! The two knives I’ve lusted over most this month!! Goshdarnit


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> @KAMON Knives welcome to the “Mike will tag you every time Serbian cleavers come up club”. It’s you and @Isasmedjan now.


Mebbe....


----------



## blokey

Kono Uchihamono 150mm Santoku/Bannou, iron cladded blue #1 by a swordsmith


----------



## Karl Dial

Takamura Chromax 130mm petty, Ashi White2 180mm gyuto and Sakai Ichimonji Mitsuhide Montanren White1 210mm kamagata usuba


----------



## KAMON Knives

BillHanna said:


> @KAMON Knives welcome to the “Mike will tag you every time Serbian cleavers come up club”. It’s you and @Isasmedjan now.


I'm used to the fanboys


----------



## Gregmega

Narcissistic Maker Syndrome if left untreated can lead to more severe issues such as :

Martell burnout syndrome 
Condescending comment rash
Know-it-all-itis 
Unintentional eggface
Please see your head doctor if you have persisting symptoms and feel the need to continue condescending your local public.


----------



## EShin

ZeeVee said:


> I humbly request an audience before the Prince of Rectangles, @BillHanna and the High Council of Cleavers to request admission into the League of Extraordinary Rectangles. I have recently acquired a specimen that I think will qualify me to be inducted into this illustrious and renowned brotherhood, although I admit, an angle and side-length variance would have to be granted to me. However, I feel that what my contribution lacks in 90 degree angles and equal length opposite sides, it more than makes up for in sheer, unadulterated BADASSERY. For your consideration, I present my Kamon Knives Bog Oak Gigantoku:
> 
> 
> View attachment 210077
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to the Council's decision.


Didn’t know he made serbian cleavers, but nice maz!


----------



## NotAddictedYet

These Kamon fanboys are insufferable SMH.


----------



## hien

Sold two used knives
Buy two plus one 
I hate myself afterward


----------



## M1k3

hien said:


> View attachment 210441
> 
> Sold two used knives
> Buy two plus one
> I hate myself afterward


I see nothing wrong here.


----------



## jedy617

hien said:


> View attachment 210441
> 
> Sold two used knives
> Buy two plus one
> I hate myself afterward


This is the way


----------



## tostadas

hien said:


> View attachment 210441
> 
> Sold two used knives
> Buy two plus one
> I hate myself afterward


But once the new ones arrive, then you're happy again. Rinse and repeat


----------



## itzjustchris1

2 knives arrived today and I didn’t have anytime to take a good pics because of work but here’s one of them. Kagekiyo Mirror Ginsan Damascus 240mm with Urushi handle. Myojin grind always got me feeling some type of way.


----------



## jedy617

itzjustchris1 said:


> 2 knives arrived today and I didn’t have anytime to take a good pics because of work but here’s one of them. Kagekiyo Mirror Ginsan Damascus 240mm with Urushi handle. Myojin grind always got me feeling some type of way. View attachment 210472


I saw that one at miura...tempted me but was hard to justify that much money for ginsan. Looks gorgeous though, let us know how it performs


----------



## itzjustchris1

jedy617 said:


> I saw that one at miura...tempted me but was hard to justify that much money for ginsan. Looks gorgeous though, let us know how it performs


Well I couldn’t resist at all  because Ginsan is my favorite stainless steel and I currently own couple of Nakagawa x Myojin knives and there’s really something with this duo. I believe there’s only 3 of this knife currently floating around and they all landed at Miura. I even just started using my other Kagekiyo Ginsan and that thing puts a stupid smile on my face when im cutting up produce.


----------



## Delat

I was all set to do a countdown + alarm for @Will Newham latest newsletter, as I’ve been lusting after his cumai s-grind since he did one a couple months back, plus @Brian Weekley raving about Will got me all amped up. Thought it was going to be tomorrow evening but saw his newsletter pop up in my email this morning. I assumed it was a preview at first, then did a double-take when I realized it was actually live!

So I almost feel like I was cheating, but you snooze you lose suckas! I’m only sorry I debated too long about the matching petty, but thank you to whoever stopped me from crossing over (by a tiny smidgen) into 4-figure territory. Anyway, thrilled to have this guy headed my way.

Steel: Takefu Vtoku2 core stainless and copper cladding
Tested Hardness: 64 HRC
Length of cutting edge: 233x56
Spine thickness - 
Above heel: 3.1mm 
Midway: 2.1mm
10mm before tip: 0.4mm
Weight: 227g


----------



## Brian Weekley

Delat said:


> I was all set to do a countdown + alarm for @Will Newham latest newsletter, as I’ve been lusting after his cumai s-grind since he did one a couple months back, plus @Brian Weekley raving about Will got me all amped up.



I can’t imagine being disappointed in Will’s work. From the outset his attention to detail and f&f has been above the clouds. As time passes Will just keeps expanding his horizons with techniques, steels and finishes. Were he not just a few days late for registration I know Will would have cleaned house at the 2023 DCI. Have a look at his serrated blades … I mean, who takes the time to do that? Will has another custom in the works for me. Another one of his limited production Heirloom series … multi piece this time. Stay tuned.


----------



## Martyn

Nothing beats the joy of some new blades ahead of the weekend. 

My 5th TF - Morihei Hisamoto 240 - 









Along with two Morihei Kikuyu Kiridashis for free shipping  (also iron clad white 1) -


----------



## BillHanna

Porto Cleavo(actually large-o nakiro)


----------



## jedy617

Delat said:


> I was all set to do a countdown + alarm for @Will Newham latest newsletter, as I’ve been lusting after his cumai s-grind since he did one a couple months back, plus @Brian Weekley raving about Will got me all amped up. Thought it was going to be tomorrow evening but saw his newsletter pop up in my email this morning. I assumed it was a preview at first, then did a double-take when I realized it was actually live!
> 
> So I almost feel like I was cheating, but you snooze you lose suckas! I’m only sorry I debated too long about the matching petty, but thank you to whoever stopped me from crossing over (by a tiny smidgen) into 4-figure territory. Anyway, thrilled to have this guy headed my way.
> 
> Steel: Takefu Vtoku2 core stainless and copper cladding
> Tested Hardness: 64 HRC
> Length of cutting edge: 233x56
> Spine thickness -
> Above heel: 3.1mm
> Midway: 2.1mm
> 10mm before tip: 0.4mm
> Weight: 227g
> 
> View attachment 210515


Man I wanted to grab a cu-mai from will as well, very jelly. Nice snag


----------



## bahamaroot

BillHanna said:


> Porto Cleavo


----------



## Jovidah

BillHanna said:


> Porto Cleavo


Your square has a Serbian fingernotch...


----------



## BillHanna

Jovidah said:


> Your square has a Serbian fingernotch...


Wabi sabi notch


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Had a Tsubaya branded Y Tanaka in aogami 1 as my first real Japanese knife, it was a bit short at the heel for me, so I sold it, and have really missed that steel ever since. I was lucky enough to work out a deal to purchase this migoto branded Y Tanaka wide bevel in aogami 1 with a taller heel and I am so stoked. This steel really is something else and I am so happy to have it back in my knife roll.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Delat said:


> I was all set to do a countdown + alarm for @Will Newham latest newsletter, as I’ve been lusting after his cumai s-grind since he did one a couple months back, plus @Brian Weekley raving about Will got me all amped up. Thought it was going to be tomorrow evening but saw his newsletter pop up in my email this morning. I assumed it was a preview at first, then did a double-take when I realized it was actually live!
> 
> So I almost feel like I was cheating, but you snooze you lose suckas! I’m only sorry I debated too long about the matching petty, but thank you to whoever stopped me from crossing over (by a tiny smidgen) into 4-figure territory. Anyway, thrilled to have this guy headed my way.
> 
> Steel: Takefu Vtoku2 core stainless and copper cladding
> Tested Hardness: 64 HRC
> Length of cutting edge: 233x56
> Spine thickness -
> Above heel: 3.1mm
> Midway: 2.1mm
> 10mm before tip: 0.4mm
> Weight: 227g
> 
> View attachment 210515


Ohhh boy, saw this one on insta. Glad this is heading to a KKF member. We need more pics and review when it arrives!


----------



## timebard

Spare/MCX bunka arrived this evening (thanks @Alder26). My first bunka and a great introduction to the style - very performant tip, smooth cutter, and great profile and blade height. I've missed having a Spare in my drawer and think this one will be a keeper...


----------



## Greenbriel

I snapped up probably the first of these the moment they went up. Absolute steal for a great knife. I still slightly prefer my Spåre honyaki, but LOVE this bunka. Congrats!


----------



## SirCutAlot

Martyn said:


> Nothing beats the joy of some new blades ahead of the weekend.
> 
> My 5th TF - Morihei Hisamoto 240 -
> 
> View attachment 210574
> 
> 
> Along with two Morihei Kikuyu Kiridashis for free shipping  (also iron clad white 1) -


What the ****.... This is no more Wabi Sabi this is just plain BS. 

Maybe a look throu handle ? Who knows.

SirCutALot


----------



## enrico l

Feel like half the fun is tracking these down.

Matching Yanick gyuto 235x58mm at 220g and honesuki/petty 150x41mm at 119g. Rio rosewood handles.


----------



## itzjustchris1

Finally had time to work on this knife and rehandle it. Hatsukokoro Yoake Blue 1 240mm Kiritsuke with Custom Buckeye burl handle. Wasn’t going to install the handle today but I wanted to play with it at work today.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

itzjustchris1 said:


> Finally had time to work on this knife and rehandle it. Hatsukokoro Yoake Blue 1 240mm Kiritsuke with Custom Buckeye burl handle. Wasn’t going to install the handle today but I wanted to play with it at work today. View attachment 210784
> View attachment 210785
> View attachment 210786
> View attachment 210787
> View attachment 210788


Please post your thoughts on the knife. That thicccness got me hot and bothered and I want to know more about them. They look right up my alley.


----------



## itzjustchris1

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Please post your thoughts on the knife. That thicccness got me hot and bothered and I want to know more about them. They look right up my alley.


I dont know if it's the same with the gyuto but the kiritsuke tapers down thin and it's also thin behind the edge. So I think that people misinterpret this knife as a workhorse because of the thickness on the tang or the spine but it does taper down.


----------



## jedy617

grind looks naise


----------



## Repjapsteel

A new member of the Halcyon Forge has joined. This one is special because it's my first honyaki. I've been searching for a honyaki with the right size, profile and, most importantly, a beautiful hamon. This one hit all the boxes and Joe nailed it.


----------



## enrico l

@Repjapsteel I'm lucky enough to also have a Honyaki from Joe. Might be my favorite blade I've ever owned.


----------



## Bobby24

Kiyoshi Kato JNS 240 K-Tip Workhorse b2 steel



View attachment 210901


----------



## Pamarill0

The Nine
Ancient red Gum Full Tang
243 x 53
1.2519 Core w/ Soft Iron Cladding


----------



## Greenbriel

Repjapsteel said:


> A new member of the Halcyon Forge has joined. This one is special because it's my first honyaki. I've been searching for a honyaki with the right size, profile and, most importantly, a beautiful hamon. This one hit all the boxes and Joe nailed it.
> 
> View attachment 210876
> 
> 
> View attachment 210877
> 
> 
> View attachment 210878


Lordy that's a beauty. My only honyaki is a @Fredrik Spåre and it's my desert island knife. Just amazing.


----------



## PeterL

Will Newham Apex Ultra Workhorse Gyuto. My first knife from Will and it's fantastic. Level of finishing on this is next level. Couldn't resist using it last night for dinner before getting the chance to take any pictures.

Length heel to tip: 225mm
Height at heel: 52mm
Weight: 253g


----------



## Jville

BillHanna said:


> Porto Cleavo


Nice Bill!


----------



## enrico l

Comet Nakiri
190x62
230g


----------



## brandong

JNS mailing list is bad for my wallet. Shigefusa 270mm yanigiba. First shig ever and I’m so happy, it’s gorgeous and way thinner than I was expecting.


----------



## Bobby24

brandong said:


> JNS mailing list is bad for my wallet. Shigefusa 270mm yanigiba. First shig ever and I’m so happy, it’s gorgeous and way thinner than I was expecting.
> View attachment 211307
> 
> View attachment 211310
> 
> View attachment 211311


That’s a beauty. Congrats!


----------



## brimmergj

Just arrived via bst. Been eyeing Henry's work for a while. Henry Hyde 230


----------



## Beerzebub

Just arrived today from the Leung Tim store in Sydney: the Leung Tim Mulberry #2. Got one for myself and one for a buddy to give his wife for Christmas; this is the slightly nicer of the two so I guess he'll be getting this one. The other one has a few more little spots of rust and is probably a little thicker, but in any case I'm looking forward to it.
217mm x 98mm, 369g
Shout out to @cotedupy for his posts about this knife and advice on how to get it!


----------



## cotedupy

Beerzebub said:


> Just arrived today from the Leung Tim store in Sydney: the Leung Tim Mulberry #2. Got one for myself and one for a buddy to give his wife for Christmas; this is the slightly nicer of the two so I guess he'll be getting this one. The other one has a few more little spots of rust and is probably a little thicker, but in any case I'm looking forward to it.
> 217mm x 98mm, 369g
> Shout out to @cotedupy for his posts about this knife and advice on how to get it!
> View attachment 211344
> 
> View attachment 211345




Sweet! Glad Monica was able to help you out, she's a star. 

Nice looking grind there too. The LT #2 and CCK 1302 are pretty much perfect caidao imo.


----------



## JayS20

A small kitchen katana, perfect for brunoising shallots and ginger.
Fredrik Spare 26c3 Honyaki
364x32mm
Robinia, mammoth tusk


----------



## Scott

Fujiwara Ironclad AS x Myojin


----------



## EdgeFundManager

I took advantage of some Black Friday discounts to add a 210 and 165 metal flow to my 240.


----------



## More_Gyutos

ZhiyuanScott said:


> Fujiwara Ironclad AS x Myojin
> 
> View attachment 211429
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211430


Oh wow! You lucky son of a gun! You better tell us everything!!


----------



## pgugger

Some knives that I have picked up over the last year that I don’t think I posted here (left to right):





*Gesshin Ginga 100 mm stainless paring*
*Toyama 135 mm mukimono*
*Munetoshi butcher*
*Konosuke HD 180 mm petty*
*Kisuke (Manaka) Blue 1 240 mm gyuto (CKC workhorse version)*
*Toyama KU 240 gyuto*
*Takeda AS Medium gyuto *
*Migoto White 1 300 mm sujihiki*
*Tou Honjyoji Blue 2 300 mm sakimaru sujihiki*


----------



## JASinIL2006

TFTFTF!

Picked up this lovely TF Maboroshi 210 gyuto off BST before the Thanksgiving holiday. A minor case of COVID kept me from trying it out before tonight. Great knife.


----------



## Scott

More_Gyutos said:


> Oh wow! You lucky son of a gun! You better tell us everything!!


Will do when I get around to cooking again, life’s been so busy it’s hard to find time to haha


----------



## Gregmega

pgugger said:


> Some knives that I have picked up over the last year that I don’t think I posted here (left to right):
> View attachment 211491
> 
> 
> *Gesshin Ginga 100 mm stainless paring*
> *Toyama 135 mm mukimono*
> *Munetoshi butcher*
> *Konosuke HD 180 mm petty*
> *Kisuke (Manaka) Blue 1 240 mm gyuto (CKC workhorse version)*
> *Toyama KU 240 gyuto*
> *Takeda AS Medium gyuto *
> *Migoto White 1 300 mm sujihiki*
> *Tou Honjyoji Blue 2 300 mm sakimaru sujihiki*


How’s the Tou? I’ve been staring at these for years wondering….


----------



## friz

ZhiyuanScott said:


> Fujiwara Ironclad AS x Myojin
> Single Kanji is sexy and crisp! Nice one.


----------



## Jovidah

pgugger said:


> Some knives that I have picked up over the last year that I don’t think I posted here (left to right):
> View attachment 211491
> 
> 
> *Gesshin Ginga 100 mm stainless paring*
> *Toyama 135 mm mukimono*
> *Munetoshi butcher*
> *Konosuke HD 180 mm petty*
> *Kisuke (Manaka) Blue 1 240 mm gyuto (CKC workhorse version)*
> *Toyama KU 240 gyuto*
> *Takeda AS Medium gyuto *
> *Migoto White 1 300 mm sujihiki*
> *Tou Honjyoji Blue 2 300 mm sakimaru sujihiki*


How are you liking the small ginga?


----------



## jurdon

240 Toyama from JNS sale


----------



## pgugger

Gregmega said:


> How’s the Tou? I’ve been staring at these for years wondering….


Just got but liking it. I think @Hauscarl ’s description here is spot on: WTS - Tou 300mm aogami 2 sakimaru sujihiki



Jovidah said:


> How are you liking the small ginga?


Handy but still getting used to it. I had been using Victorinox paring knives which have basically the perfect profile for in-hand paring tasks. The Ginga is super sharp and nice F&F but has a little heel and different profile. TBD whether it’s a keeper for me or not.


----------



## PeterL

Another one from Will Newham. Got this one off BST while waiting for the Apex Ultra Workhorse to arrive. Having handled both I've got thank @Brian Weekley for the recommendation on picking up a Newham. I am absolutely in love with his work and very excited to be in his books for another next year. 

W2 honyaki with an integral full figured rosewood handle. 

Length heel to tip: 220mm
Height at heel: 52mm
Weight: 251g


----------



## Brian Weekley

PeterL said:


> Another one from Will Newham. Got this one off BST while waiting for the Apex Ultra Workhorse to arrive. Having handled both I've got thank @Brian Weekley for the recommendation on picking up a Newham. I am absolutely in love with his work and very excited to be in his books for another next year.
> 
> W2 honyaki with an integral full figured rosewood handle.
> 
> Length heel to tip: 220mm
> Height at heel: 52mm
> Weight: 251g
> 
> View attachment 211531
> View attachment 211532
> 
> 
> View attachment 211536
> View attachment 211537
> View attachment 211528
> View attachment 211529
> View attachment 211526
> View attachment 211527


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!

An integral Honyaki!!!

I don’t even have one of these in my collection of Will’s work. Time to beg for another spot on Will’s custom list.

I knew from the first knife that I bought from Will that his work was something special. One led to another … to another … to another and so on! What has astounded me is the progression of his work coupled with an ever present attention to detail. F&F standards that imo can’t be exceeded. Matched by a few others perhaps, but not exceeded. Now he drops an integral Honyaki Gyuto. Perhaps the holy grail of knives. Toss in his recent knives where he has been playing with a variety of steels. Might as well … his first efforts at Damasteel out of the block led to a Best of the Month from Damasteel and Best Chef’s Knife at the Sydney Knife Show. Anybody looked at Will’s saya’s. Leather lined works of cabinetry art!

Have a look at Will’s Heirloom Series knives … you can’t because he’s only made two of them. #3 is headed my way too. Let’s all hope the Super Yacht crowd never discovers Will. I can see an order for chef knives for two kitchens and dinner cutlery for 25 for a start. Us peasants at KKF will never see work from Will again if they do.

Congrats Will. An example of extraordinary talent meeting with hard work.

And congrats to PeterL for snagging among the first of a new breed of Honyaki integrals.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Oh yes … and thanks to @kevpenbanc. He was the first to present Will’s work to KKF and I just followed his lead.

Credit where credit’s due!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I haven't had a chance to use it yet but I am very much impressed by this one just on inspection. I expected much more rustic and it is not. Heck, the spine is even softened.






















Picked this up from Home Butcher:
Hatsukokoro Kurosagi 180mm AS Bunka

With the holiday sale I got it shipped for $91. Beyond worth it at that price but so far, I'm thinking it's well worth it at the asking price!

The edge is okay but lacking and I haven't had time to do anything with it yet but stoked!


----------



## Greasylake

Still waiting on it to arrive, been in transit for 3 weeks now, but a Keskin 180mm nakiri will hopefully be mine before Christmas


----------



## Beerzebub

This Shihan 52100 KU mono arrived today, 243x55, 218g, bought from @budgingllama (who bought it from @Hauscarl ). Cheers mate! I haven't used it yet, but will soon. Looks and feels awesome. I don't know what the handle is made of, so if anyone knows please feel free to tell me.


----------



## Jae1L

First time posting Yoshikane skd with honduran rosewood burl with Carbon fiber ferrule and micarta spacers


----------



## Jbpruner

Couple of animals showed up at my doorstep last night. 

Issamedjen 240mm semi-integral 
Kippington 240mm 52100 laser


----------



## pavhav

Beerzebub said:


> I don't know what the handle is made of, so if anyone knows please feel free to tell me.


I'm guessing it may be Thermory Ash.


----------



## Brian Weekley

My bank account took a mighty beating this week.









But you just don’t let some opportunities pass you by.





















All apparently never touched new in box.


----------



## ethompson

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 211771
> 
> 
> My bank account took a mighty beating this week.
> 
> View attachment 211776
> View attachment 211777
> 
> 
> But you just don’t let some opportunities pass you by.
> 
> View attachment 211772
> View attachment 211773
> View attachment 211774
> View attachment 211775
> View attachment 211778
> View attachment 211779
> 
> 
> All apparently never touched new in box.


I was wondering who they mis-delivered my box to. I’ll PM you my address to forward it over. Thanks in advance!


----------



## gc0220

Latest buy. 210 Denka. I still have stuff on order with TF directly but seeing as the last I heard from them it's going to be another 6+ months after already being very late from the original quote, I haven't responded to them yet to decide to cancel or whatever.

Took a chance and snagged this for a decent price. It's supposed to be brand new. No scratch and dent. Just brand new. Certainly doesn't look like it. I currently own over 20 (edit: it's 25, including this) high end Japanese knives and I've only ever returned one item, which ironically enough was the only other item I've ever purchased from the same shop I got this Denka from. I personally think this knife looks straight up used. Not even a scratch and dent cuz I don't believe for one second it left the factory like this. I already have another Denka, it looks nothing like this. This looks like something someone previously owned and they like thinned out themselves, scratching up the stuff, and losing some height. The knife doesn't seem as tall as it should be either, closer to 45 mm than it is to the 52 mm which was claimed. Shame cuz these ain't easy to get and I want one and the overall grind on this this busted up guy looks decent and thin and even. I'm not pleased atm, feel like I wasted my time, again, after giving this shop a second chance. I feel like the seller might try to justify this by citing the reputation for these knives to have poor fit and finish.. The poor fit and finish I've seen on this is mostly just the way the western stye handles are sloppily constructed, which I don't even mind and I can almost by into the notion that it's charming and perhaps done that way intentionally. What do you guys think, am I wrong? Am I crazy? I'd love some feedback.

That's my assessment, what do you guys think? Would you be satisfied considering what these cost? If the general consensus is that I'm off base, I'll just shut up and be happy. But if 90+% of people who respond are on the "hell naw" train, then I'm sending it back, and probably never attempting to do business with said shop again, cuz 2 for 2 on headaches might as well be a strikeout in my book. Like I've purchased over 20 similar items (edit: I did a headcount, this was number 25) from 5-6 sellers other than this particular shop, never once had issues or really even considered a return much less sent one back. It's the time suck that aggravates me. If the knife wasn't "off" I probably wouldn't even have posted about it.


----------



## Jbpruner

gc0220 said:


> Latest buy. 210 Denka. I still have stuff on order with TF directly but seeing as the last I heard from them it's going to be another 6+ months after already being very late from the original quote, I haven't responded to them yet to decide to cancel or whatever.
> 
> Took a chance and snagged this for a decent price. It's supposed to be brand new. No scratch and dent. Just brand new. Certainly doesn't look like it. I currently own over 20 high end Japanese knives and I've only ever returned one item, which ironically enough was the only other item I've ever purchased from the same shop I got this Denka from. I personally think this knife looks straight up used. Not even a scratch and dent cuz I don't believe for one second it left the factory like this. I already have another Denka, it looks nothing like this. This looks like something someone previously owned and they like thinned out themselves, scratching up the stuff, and losing some height. The knife doesn't seem as tall as it should be either, closer to 45 mm than it is to the 52 mm which was claimed. Shame cuz these ain't easy to get and I want one and the overall grind on this this busted up guy looks very nice and thin and even. I'm not pleased atm, feel like I wasted my time, again, after giving this shop a second chance.
> 
> edit: I did some more examining and scratch that point I made on it being even. It's straight up warped in my opinion. The way i assess that is by laying the blade flat against a true flat surface. I'm gonna upload a picture of it siting on a magnetic block next to a zdp laser I own and you'll see what I mean. feel like the seller might try to justify this by citing the reputation for these knives to have poor fit and finish, but I don't buy that. The poor fit and finish I've seen on this is mostly just the way the western stye handles are sloppily constructed, which I don't even mind and I can almost by into the notion that it's charming and perhaps done that way intentionally. What do you guys think, am I wrong? Am I crazy? I'd love some feedback.
> 
> That's my assessment, what do you guys think? Would you be satisfied considering what these cost?


I'm not an expert but this knife looks like it's been used then polished up on a belt sander to look new.


----------



## gc0220

Jbpruner said:


> I'm not an expert but this knife looks like it's been used then polished up on a belt sander to look new.


That's pretty much exactly what I thought. Looks either heavily used or someone like bought it previously and tried to thin it by hand or something, scratching it up in the process, then the shop took it back and resold it? Like how does that even happen? It was sold as brand new. Not even a scratch and dent item. Not to sound straight up cooky at this point but just a side note that may or may not be relevant, the original shipping on this item was canceled. Then it went out under a different label. Could just be a glitch and even mentioning this detail might make me seem deranged or paranoid but at this point my antennas are up, so I'm gonna mention it. Not like I've named the shop or anything.


----------



## BeinM

gc0220 said:


> Latest buy. 210 Denka. I still have stuff on order with TF directly but seeing as the last I heard from them it's going to be another 6+ months after already being very late from the original quote, I haven't responded to them yet to decide to cancel or whatever.
> 
> Took a chance and snagged this for a decent price. It's supposed to be brand new. No scratch and dent. Just brand new. Certainly doesn't look like it. I currently own over 20 high end Japanese knives and I've only ever returned one item, which ironically enough was the only other item I've ever purchased from the same shop I got this Denka from. I personally think this knife looks straight up used. Not even a scratch and dent cuz I don't believe for one second it left the factory like this. I already have another Denka, it looks nothing like this. This looks like something someone previously owned and they like thinned out themselves, scratching up the stuff, and losing some height. The knife doesn't seem as tall as it should be either, closer to 45 mm than it is to the 52 mm which was claimed. Shame cuz these ain't easy to get and I want one and the overall grind on this this busted up guy looks very nice and thin and even. I'm not pleased atm, feel like I wasted my time, again, after giving this shop a second chance.
> 
> edit: I did some more examining and scratch that point I made on it being even. It's straight up warped in my opinion. The way i assess that is by laying the blade flat against a true flat surface. I'm gonna upload a picture of it siting on a magnetic block next to a zdp laser I own and you'll see what I mean. feel like the seller might try to justify this by citing the reputation for these knives to have poor fit and finish, but I don't buy that. The poor fit and finish I've seen on this is mostly just the way the western stye handles are sloppily constructed, which I don't even mind and I can almost by into the notion that it's charming and perhaps done that way intentionally. What do you guys think, am I wrong? Am I crazy? I'd love some feedback.
> 
> That's my assessment, what do you guys think? Would you be satisfied considering what these cost? If the general consensus is that I'm off base, I'll just shut up and be happy. But if 90+% of people who respond are on the "hell naw" train, then I'm sending it back, and probably never attempting to do business with said shop again, cuz 2 for 2 on headaches might as well be a strikeout in my book. Like I've purchased over 20 similar items for 5-6 other sellers, never once had issues or considered a return. I value my time, and so does anyone that hires me cuz it ain't cheap, ya feel me. It's the time suck that aggravates me. If the knife wasn't "off" I probably wouldn't even have posted about it.



This definitely falls within the TF spectrum of BNIB wabi sabi. Going off about the knife being previously owned or thinned is a stretch.. That being said I don't think it'd be unreasonable to return it if you're unhappy.


----------



## gc0220

BeinM said:


> This definitely falls within the TF spectrum of BNIB wabi sabi. That being said I don't think it'd be unreasonable to return it if you're unhappy.


I'm not an unreasonable person, at least I don't think. If the consensus is this is within reason for the item I purchased, then I will live with it. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

gc0220 said:


> I'm not an unreasonable person, at least I don't think. If the consensus is this is within reason for the item I purchased, then I will live with it. I appreciate the feedback.



"...within reason for the item..." Doesn't mean you have to live with it.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 211771
> 
> 
> My bank account took a mighty beating this week.
> 
> View attachment 211776
> View attachment 211777
> 
> 
> But you just don’t let some opportunities pass you by.
> 
> View attachment 211772
> View attachment 211773
> View attachment 211774
> View attachment 211775
> View attachment 211778
> View attachment 211779
> 
> 
> All apparently never touched new in box.


omfg!!


----------



## Justinv

gc0220 said:


> Would you be satisfied considering what these cost?


No. The best way to get TF to improve quality is to return subpar items. No vendor likes returns for poor quality.


----------



## tag98

gc0220 said:


> Latest buy. 210 Denka. I still have stuff on order with TF directly but seeing as the last I heard from them it's going to be another 6+ months after already being very late from the original quote, I haven't responded to them yet to decide to cancel or whatever.
> 
> Took a chance and snagged this for a decent price. It's supposed to be brand new. No scratch and dent. Just brand new. Certainly doesn't look like it. I currently own over 20 high end Japanese knives and I've only ever returned one item, which ironically enough was the only other item I've ever purchased from the same shop I got this Denka from. I personally think this knife looks straight up used. Not even a scratch and dent cuz I don't believe for one second it left the factory like this. I already have another Denka, it looks nothing like this. This looks like something someone previously owned and they like thinned out themselves, scratching up the stuff, and losing some height. The knife doesn't seem as tall as it should be either, closer to 45 mm than it is to the 52 mm which was claimed. Shame cuz these ain't easy to get and I want one and the overall grind on this this busted up guy looks very nice and thin and even. I'm not pleased atm, feel like I wasted my time, again, after giving this shop a second chance.
> 
> edit: I did some more examining and scratch that point I made on it being even. It's straight up warped in my opinion. The way i assess that is by laying the blade flat against a true flat surface. I'm gonna upload a picture of it siting on a magnetic block next to a zdp laser I own and you'll see what I mean. feel like the seller might try to justify this by citing the reputation for these knives to have poor fit and finish, but I don't buy that. The poor fit and finish I've seen on this is mostly just the way the western stye handles are sloppily constructed, which I don't even mind and I can almost by into the notion that it's charming and perhaps done that way intentionally. What do you guys think, am I wrong? Am I crazy? I'd love some feedback.
> 
> That's my assessment, what do you guys think? Would you be satisfied considering what these cost? If the general consensus is that I'm off base, I'll just shut up and be happy. But if 90+% of people who respond are on the "hell naw" train, then I'm sending it back, and probably never attempting to do business with said shop again, cuz 2 for 2 on headaches might as well be a strikeout in my book. Like I've purchased over 20 similar items for 5-6 other sellers, never once had issues or considered a return. I value my time, and so does anyone that hires me cuz it ain't cheap, ya feel me. It's the time suck that aggravates me. If the knife wasn't "off" I probably wouldn't even have posted about it.


Oh man that is definetely on the rough side even by tf standards. I will say the scratches look consistant with overgrinds on a couple i own. Ive seen ones with ku damage out of the box but never had one personally. That said this is definetely in rough shape even by tf standards. Id give the seller benefit of the doubt on it being new but that said in my opinion in that kinda shape it should be discounted or at least made known to buyers


----------



## Justinv

Can we arrange a TF massdrop, open it up to 300 members, then return all of them?


----------



## Repjapsteel

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 211771
> 
> 
> My bank account took a mighty beating this week.
> 
> View attachment 211776
> View attachment 211777
> 
> 
> But you just don’t let some opportunities pass you by.
> 
> View attachment 211772
> View attachment 211773
> View attachment 211774
> View attachment 211775
> View attachment 211778
> View attachment 211779
> 
> 
> All apparently never touched new in box.


Dude what a come up


----------



## mengwong

Justinv said:


> Can we arrange a TF massdrop, open it up to 300 members, then return all of them?


Add a 12 month pass around and we could call it the “Salmon Run” edition


----------



## Perverockstar

Mr. Itou Gyuto with stabilized maple handle and Kisuke Manaka ATS34 Bunka  .


----------



## nbcaznmaster

Nakagawa x myojin 240mm Damascus B1. Thick at spine with good heft. Not digging the handles since it's too small for my hands.


----------



## jedy617

I think I have a disease. I buy Y. Tanaka, and then sell Y. Tanaka, and then always buy again. I shall call it...tanaka-itis. anyway, how could I pass up kyuzo+dama+blue 1? How I ask you??


----------



## Matt Jacobs

This was a trade from the forum rather than a buy but I'm pretty impressed. This is a sweet knife from hyde handmade. It's a big boy 250x63 26c3 core steel. I freshened up the edge really quick and it went through a paper towel like nothing. I think this one's going to be a keeper.


----------



## tostadas

gc0220 said:


> Latest buy. 210 Denka. I still have stuff on order with TF directly but seeing as the last I heard from them it's going to be another 6+ months after already being very late from the original quote, I haven't responded to them yet to decide to cancel or whatever.
> 
> Took a chance and snagged this for a decent price. It's supposed to be brand new. No scratch and dent. Just brand new. Certainly doesn't look like it. I currently own over 20 (edit: it's 25, including this) high end Japanese knives and I've only ever returned one item, which ironically enough was the only other item I've ever purchased from the same shop I got this Denka from. I personally think this knife looks straight up used. Not even a scratch and dent cuz I don't believe for one second it left the factory like this. I already have another Denka, it looks nothing like this. This looks like something someone previously owned and they like thinned out themselves, scratching up the stuff, and losing some height. The knife doesn't seem as tall as it should be either, closer to 45 mm than it is to the 52 mm which was claimed. Shame cuz these ain't easy to get and I want one and the overall grind on this this busted up guy looks decent and thin and even. I'm not pleased atm, feel like I wasted my time, again, after giving this shop a second chance. I feel like the seller might try to justify this by citing the reputation for these knives to have poor fit and finish.. The poor fit and finish I've seen on this is mostly just the way the western stye handles are sloppily constructed, which I don't even mind and I can almost by into the notion that it's charming and perhaps done that way intentionally. What do you guys think, am I wrong? Am I crazy? I'd love some feedback.
> 
> That's my assessment, what do you guys think? Would you be satisfied considering what these cost? If the general consensus is that I'm off base, I'll just shut up and be happy. But if 90+% of people who respond are on the "hell naw" train, then I'm sending it back, and probably never attempting to do business with said shop again, cuz 2 for 2 on headaches might as well be a strikeout in my book. Like I've purchased over 20 similar items (edit: I did a headcount, this was number 25) from 5-6 sellers other than this particular shop, never once had issues or really even considered a return much less sent one back. It's the time suck that aggravates me. If the knife wasn't "off" I probably wouldn't even have posted about it.


Doesn't look used to me. I'd say it's typical of tf f&f. 

I'd check to see that there's decent amount of core exposed along the entire edge on both sides. 

Look down the spine of the blade from the butt of the handle, and make sure it doesn't veer off in one direction or the other. Flip the knife upside down and do the same for the edge. Then turn the knife around and check spine and edge alignment from the pointy side looking toward the handle. 

You can check the grind by laying a credit card along the blade face, perpendicular to the edge. Rock it back and forth at various points along the blade and check to see where light peeks through. It will give you an idea of where the blade is convex, concave, or flat. And see if that's to the level of consistency that you expect.


----------



## blokey

LaSeur P grind


----------



## mrmoves92

Hatsukokoro Shinkiro 240mm gyuto from Homebutcher that arrived two nights ago. I agree with the F&F complaints that @superworrier had in his post a while ago, and I have a couple of other very minor complaints, but I am really happy with it so far. It cuts really smoothly and has a nice tip that is thin but not fragile. The cladding is not too reactive, which is nice.

~248mm x 50mm
247g


----------



## jedy617

Looks like you could push a lot of P with that


----------



## KOA

I was lucky to snag this from the last Raquin drop. It dropped early and I had both this and the small KT in my cart but ultimately showed restraint and just picked up another Regular Grind. The size is perfect at 230x55 and feels very assertive at 190gm. PERFECT.


----------



## zizirex

250x52 workhorse gyuto
Magnacut by @MSicardCutlery


----------



## enrico l

Raquin KT 215x53 @ 175g

Was lucky enough to snag this off his webstore drop. Feels great in hand. 

Only question is about the handle. Never had a burnt oak handle before and was wondering if the burnt particles should still be coming of the handle. Just a few wipes made most of the excess material come off but should I seal it with something or just oil it up. Not really sure. It smells great though….


----------



## pjheff

Gregmega said:


> Narcissistic Maker Syndrome if left untreated can lead to more severe issues such as :
> 
> Martell burnout syndrome


----------



## Gregmega

gc0220 said:


> Latest buy. 210 Denka. I still have stuff on order with TF directly but seeing as the last I heard from them it's going to be another 6+ months after already being very late from the original quote, I haven't responded to them yet to decide to cancel or whatever.
> 
> Took a chance and snagged this for a decent price. It's supposed to be brand new. No scratch and dent. Just brand new. Certainly doesn't look like it. I currently own over 20 (edit: it's 25, including this) high end Japanese knives and I've only ever returned one item, which ironically enough was the only other item I've ever purchased from the same shop I got this Denka from. I personally think this knife looks straight up used. Not even a scratch and dent cuz I don't believe for one second it left the factory like this. I already have another Denka, it looks nothing like this. This looks like something someone previously owned and they like thinned out themselves, scratching up the stuff, and losing some height. The knife doesn't seem as tall as it should be either, closer to 45 mm than it is to the 52 mm which was claimed. Shame cuz these ain't easy to get and I want one and the overall grind on this this busted up guy looks decent and thin and even. I'm not pleased atm, feel like I wasted my time, again, after giving this shop a second chance. I feel like the seller might try to justify this by citing the reputation for these knives to have poor fit and finish.. The poor fit and finish I've seen on this is mostly just the way the western stye handles are sloppily constructed, which I don't even mind and I can almost by into the notion that it's charming and perhaps done that way intentionally. What do you guys think, am I wrong? Am I crazy? I'd love some feedback.
> 
> That's my assessment, what do you guys think? Would you be satisfied considering what these cost? If the general consensus is that I'm off base, I'll just shut up and be happy. But if 90+% of people who respond are on the "hell naw" train, then I'm sending it back, and probably never attempting to do business with said shop again, cuz 2 for 2 on headaches might as well be a strikeout in my book. Like I've purchased over 20 similar items (edit: I did a headcount, this was number 25) from 5-6 sellers other than this particular shop, never once had issues or really even considered a return much less sent one back. It's the time suck that aggravates me. If the knife wasn't "off" I probably wouldn't even have posted about it.


Courtlier?


----------



## Gregmega

jedy617 said:


> I think I have a disease. I buy Y. Tanaka, and then sell Y. Tanaka, and then always buy again. I shall call it...tanaka-itis. anyway, how could I pass up kyuzo+dama+blue 1? How I ask you??
> 
> View attachment 211953
> 
> View attachment 211954
> 
> View attachment 211955


I, too, have suffered from Tanaka-itis.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Gregmega said:


> I, too, have suffered from Tanaka-tits.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Jamison Chopp 205mm Funayuki/Gyuto


----------



## jedy617

Dave Kinogie said:


> Jamison Chopp 205mm Funayuki/Gyuto


that one tempted me for awhile, nice grab. You like it?


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Yes very much. Just arrived a few days ago and only used it tonight to make French onion soup, but it’s sexy as hell in person and is instantly building a crazy patina.


----------



## jedy617

Dave Kinogie said:


> Yes very much. Just arrived a few days ago and only used it tonight to make French onion soup, but it’s sexy as hell in person and is instantly building a crazy patina.


nice coincidence, just made french onion soup tonight


----------



## Dave Kinogie

jedy617 said:


> nice coincidence, just made french onion soup tonight


Haha, great minds, great minds!

As for some thoughts on the knife, first few cuts through the onions with the skin on, it was actually wedging a little, but it just glides through them sans skin. Once it had a little onion juice on it, it cut a lot easier when they had the skin on too. Love the handle, nice balance and wonderful flat spot for push/pull cutting and chopping, but still rocks just fine. Light weight but feels solid and substantial at the same time.


----------



## jedy617

Dave Kinogie said:


> Haha, great minds, great minds!
> 
> As for some thoughts on the knife, first few cuts through the onions with the skin on, it was actually wedging a little, but it just glides through them sans skin. Once it had a little onion juice on it, it cut a lot easier when they had the skin on too. Love the handle, nice balance and wonderful flat spot for push/pull cutting and chopping, but still rocks just fine. Light weight but feels solid and substantial at the same time.


Yeah I had a knife from Jamison when he was working with Carter doing Mutekis and sounds very similar. Nice to see him doing his own thing with more interesting steels.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

jedy617 said:


> Yeah I had a knife from Jamison when he was working with Carter doing Mutekis and sounds very similar. Nice to see him doing his own thing with more interesting steels.


I’m thinking I might try putting a slightly toothier edge on it, but don’t know if I want to mess with it yet.

Overall it cuts very well and is a work of art to look at, I’m really happy with it and glad I made the impulse purchase splurge with the Black Friday sale Rodriguez Butcher Supply had going.


----------



## jedy617

Dave Kinogie said:


> I’m thinking I might try putting a slightly toothier edge on it, but don’t know if I want to mess with it yet.
> 
> Overall it cuts very well and is a work of art to look at, I’m really happy with it and glad I made the impulse purchase splurge with the Black Friday sale Rodriguez Butcher Supply had going.


Yeah the black friday sale was too strong to resist


----------



## Dave Kinogie

jedy617 said:


> Yeah the black friday sale was too strong to resist


Lol for real. I went on there looking for a Pie but they didn’t have any in stock in the style and steel I wanted. Had been eyeing a few Chopp knives on there for a little bit and talked myself into it.


----------



## D J

Asano Kajiya classic. I always wanted to try white steel, I've not heard much about the maker but came across this one at what I think is a reasonable price. So far gave it a touch up on the stone's and cut an onion with skin on and just slid through. It's 210mm blade length 
50mm heel height 
150grams 
White #1 stainless clad 
It came in the biggest knife box I've ever had before












after a closer look, I think a polishing will reveal some hidden beauty.


----------



## jaydee

Zakharov 220m gyuto
220m blade made of Boehler N690 stainless steel (60HRC), micarta and ironwood handle.
Handle is one of the most comfortable ones I´ve held (much taller than wide).
At 210g it has a nice substantial but still nimble feel to it.
Spine&choil nicely rounded. From tip to spine it is slightly edgy/sharp.
Grind is nice and thin with a perfect and sharp primary bevel.
Considering the expensive steel and ironwood plus an impeccable finish I´d say quite a steal.
Looking forward using it and will get back with some feedback with regards to the steel.


----------



## itzjustchris1

New Work Beaters. Hatsukokoro Komorebi Blue 1 Dammy 180mm Santoku and Hatsukokoro Ginyo Dammy 150mm Petty. Something different to me since all of my knives are Gyuto. The Komorebi looks more like a Gyuto to me rather than a santoku. As for the petty, I needed one for small task rather than just using a Gyuto. Well hopefully I can find some good handles for them since I don’t really keep stock handles.


----------



## Gregmega

itzjustchris1 said:


> New Work Beaters. Hatsukokoro Komorebi Blue 1 Dammy 180mm Santoku and Hatsukokoro Ginyo Dammy 150mm Petty. Something different to me since all of my knives are Gyuto. The Komorebi looks more like a Gyuto to me rather than a santoku. As for the petty, I needed one for small task rather than just using a Gyuto. Well hopefully I can find some good handles for them since I don’t really keep stock handles.View attachment 212611
> View attachment 212612
> View attachment 212613
> View attachment 212614
> View attachment 212615


Yeah you should just send that ugly handle with the blonde horn to me. I can dispose of it for you


----------



## jedy617

Yeah put me in line for that komorebi handle if you don't want it man that's so nice.  Love my Komorebi.


----------



## itzjustchris1

Gregmega said:


> Yeah you should just send that ugly handle with the blonde horn to me. I can dispose of it for you





jedy617 said:


> Yeah put me in line for that komorebi handle if you don't want it man that's so nice.  Love my Komorebi.



I’ll maybe put that on the petty and change the one on the santoku.


----------



## jedy617

itzjustchris1 said:


> I’ll maybe put that on the petty and change the one on the santoku.


Good man


----------



## jedy617

This baby finally came from the slow boat from Australia. Will's first Magnacut gyuto, and it's a beauty. Used it a bit already and it's a joy.


----------



## Justinv

jedy617 said:


> This baby finally came from the slow boat from Australia. Will's first Magnacut gyuto, and it's a beauty. Used it a bit already and it's a joy.
> 
> View attachment 212707


Looks fantastic. What is the handle?


----------



## jedy617

Justinv said:


> Looks fantastic. What is the handle?


Rainbow/birdseye rosewood


----------



## Gregmega

itzjustchris1 said:


> I’ll maybe put that on the petty and change the one on the santoku.


Nah, just send it to me


----------



## Delat

jedy617 said:


> This baby finally came from the slow boat from Australia. Will's first Magnacut gyuto, and it's a beauty. Used it a bit already and it's a joy.
> 
> View attachment 212707



Congrats! Mine from that batch is still showing shipping status “Ready for postal carrier to collect” - I think it’s been sitting in customs since last week.


----------



## nbcaznmaster

Mazaki 240mm Gyuto Kurouchi finish. Best OTB sharpness I've seen. I cut up some meat and didn't notice any patina forming at all which is VERY odd for W#2. I don't see any lacquer finish either.


----------



## More_Gyutos

Really no patina? There’s got to be lacquer. His white 2 is very reactive in my experience.


----------



## jedy617

Delat said:


> Congrats! Mine from that batch is still showing shipping status “Ready for postal carrier to collect” - I think it’s been sitting in customs since last week.


Yeah really wish express was included for a $800+ knife, I just chose normal shipping speed because I tried to check out as fast as possible. Regardless, just happy to have it now


----------



## Hockey3081

jedy617 said:


> Yeah really wish express was included for a $800+ knife, I just chose normal shipping speed because I tried to check out as fast as possible. Regardless, just happy to have it now



You expect a maker to include _free_ express international shipping just because he’s charging over a certain price? L O L 
The fact that he eats any international shipping cost is above and beyond.


----------



## jedy617

Hockey3081 said:


> You expect a maker to include _free_ express international shipping just because he’s charging over a certain price? L O L
> The fact that he eats any international shipping cost is above and beyond.


Did I say expect anywhere? You really have trouble reading my words. I said WISH. Man when will the petty call outs end.

I have ordered dozens of custom knives from abroad, and 9/10 they have free express shipping, also for protection for the seller that the goods are actually received, express is way more reliable. My isasmedjans had free DHL express for example. Same price ranges. $900. And yes that is something you get when paying more for an item. Again look at a shop like Jonas. His cheaper knives do not have DHL express included. His more expensive ones do. Hate to break it to you, but that's very normal. I ordered from Hitohira shops in Europe. Free DHL express over $750.

For a business account, express international for something this small is not pricey. I shipped 3 knives the past week UPS expedited (3-5 days to Europe) fully insured cost less than $40. Ground shipping already fully insured in the states is right around $20 regardless. I know I include free express shipping international if my knife I sold is close to $1k. No way am I risking sending that through snail mail for mine, or the buyers sanity. Hell, I usually include it for a $3-$400 knife if they pay with a fee-less payment method.

I really question how much you buy from abroad. From individual custom makers in South Africa, Russia, and Europe to even shops like Knives and Stones Australia, over a certain dollar amount DHL express always gets tacked on free...at least for me. Maybe not you.


----------



## esoo

Unless you have a business account, shipping rates can be through the roof.

From Canada to Europe will cost ~ $150CAD to ship a knife. I've quoted Canada Post, UPS, DHL, FedEx. And that is using as small of box as possible to avoid cube weight.

I've seen as high prices quoted to Australia.

It is really up to the makers business model, but you are always paying for the shipping - do they bury it in the price, or does it get tacked on? You're paying for it either way.

Which brings me to a pet peeve - I walk into a shop and the price is the same as online, but online I'd get free shipping. So the store makes more profit if I buy from them in person.


----------



## Jovidah

There's no such thing as 'free shipping'. It's simply not listed seperately and included in the final price tag.
At worst it means people living close to the store are essentially subsidizing the shipping of those living further away.


----------



## Brian Weekley

esoo said:


> Unless you have a business account, shipping rates can be through the roof.
> 
> From Canada to Europe will cost ~ $150CAD to ship a knife. I've quoted Canada Post, UPS, DHL, FedEx. And that is using as small of box as possible to avoid cube weight.



Give Shippo a try.

I’ve had good experience using Shippo/Canada Post and Shippo/UPS.


----------



## esoo

Brian Weekley said:


> Give Shippo a try.
> 
> I’ve had good experience using Shippo/Canada Post and Shippo/UPS.



Tried it with very little difference for the items I was shipping.


----------



## jedy617

Jovidah said:


> There's no such thing as 'free shipping'. It's simply not listed seperately and included in the final price tag.
> At worst it means people living close to the store are essentially subsidizing the shipping of those living further away.


Yeah of course it is baked into the price. In my explanation I used both terms included and free, while I should just say "included".

That's why high cost items can come with express, and cheaper items don't. More margins for the seller usually and again, you don't want to risk snail mail international in my opinion.


----------



## jedy617

esoo said:


> Unless you have a business account, shipping rates can be through the roof.
> 
> From Canada to Europe will cost ~ $150CAD to ship a knife. I've quoted Canada Post, UPS, DHL, FedEx. And that is using as small of box as possible to avoid cube weight.
> 
> I've seen as high prices quoted to Australia.
> 
> It is really up to the makers business model, but you are always paying for the shipping - do they bury it in the price, or does it get tacked on? You're paying for it either way.
> 
> Which brings me to a pet peeve - I walk into a shop and the price is the same as online, but online I'd get free shipping. So the store makes more profit if I buy from them in person.


Check out pirateship too. Ups overnight becomes 40-50 instead of 150+. USPS and UPS are way cheaper.


----------



## jedy617

Regardless, this thread should be about showing new knives. So here's a Tsukasa that just landed. My first and probably last since this was very affordable...would love a river jump but at the prices those go for now, a little prohibitive for me.


----------



## esoo

jedy617 said:


> Check out pirateship too. Ups overnight becomes 40-50 instead of 150+. USPS and UPS are way cheaper.



PirateShip only originates shipments from the US.


----------



## jedy617

esoo said:


> PirateShip only originates shipments from the US.


Ahh had no idea that's a shame.


----------



## Corradobrit1

tostadas said:


> Doesn't look used to me. I'd say it's typical of tf f&f.
> 
> I'd check to see that there's decent amount of core exposed along the entire edge on both sides.
> 
> Look down the spine of the blade from the butt of the handle, and make sure it doesn't veer off in one direction or the other. Flip the knife upside down and do the same for the edge. Then turn the knife around and check spine and edge alignment from the pointy side looking toward the handle.
> 
> You can check the grind by laying a credit card along the blade face, perpendicular to the edge. Rock it back and forth at various points along the blade and check to see where light peeks through. It will give you an idea of where the blade is convex, concave, or flat. And see if that's to the level of consistency that you expect.


Agreed. Nothing to see here. Typical TF wabisabiism. As for the marks on the Ku finish? Take a look at examples of Kato Ku blades. I don't hear anyone returning their knives for an inconsistency in the Ku skin. In fact I think its a sign of originality and authenticity, being a product of forging not an application of faux Ku paint.

@gc0220 Post a choil shot.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

nbcaznmaster said:


> Mazaki 240mm Gyuto Kurouchi finish. Best OTB sharpness I've seen. I cut up some meat and didn't notice any patina forming at all which is VERY odd for W#2. I don't see any lacquer finish either.
> 
> View attachment 212733
> 
> View attachment 212735
> 
> View attachment 212734
> 
> 
> View attachment 212736


Like the look of that knife. I saw Mazaki blades on JCK without handle. Black Nashiji 
White 2 steel. Looks like yours has distal taper meaning a thinner tip. The choil shows beef thinner behind the edge. The rough KU looks awesome. Haven't had any experience with Mazaki blades.


----------



## Beerzebub

Tetsujin kasumi, 232x53, 158g, nice and thin, Black Friday purchase from ProTooling. I asked them for the tallest one and was happy to see it's 53mm. And happy to see some nice banding! Looking forward to using this.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

I tried my hardest not to jump on anything during the Black Friday sales..

Failed

Toyama 270 * 58mm and 261g my biggest and heaviest knife




















Compared to my 240 - its substantially bigger and heaver


----------



## daddy yo yo

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> View attachment 212857
> 
> Compared to my 240 - its substantially bigger and heaver


I hope so!!


----------



## enrico l

Kippington WP Lefty bias
244x55mm @ 205g
52100 

Feel really lucky with this one. Jules is a great guy too.


----------



## enrico l

Raquin Nakiri 
181x57mm @ 193g
145sc, Kasumi Finished

Theres just something about KU and some bog oak….


----------



## RockyBasel

This one arrived in time for x-mas wrapping..
190 gm
242x55 mm
Bocot handle with bog oak spacer
135 Cr3 honyaki


----------



## nbcaznmaster

enrico l said:


> Raquin Nakiri
> 181x57mm @ 193g
> 145sc, Kasumi Finished
> 
> Theres just something about KU and some bog oak….View attachment 212883
> View attachment 212884
> View attachment 212886
> View attachment 212885



Love KU finishes with dark wood handles


----------



## SwampDonkey

Hopped on the Munetoshi 240 wagon for a ride. I've only cut some carrots but I'm really pleased, it feels kind of like a beefier Kochi though the heel has more curve so it flows all the way through cuts really comfortably. Came sharp enough to shave hair out of the box. Side by sides with my Kochi 240 for reference. I'm excited to go squash bustin with this one


----------



## Runner_up

SwampDonkey said:


> Hopped on the Munetoshi 240 wagon for a ride. I've only cut some carrots but I'm really pleased, it feels kind of like a beefier Kochi though the heel has more curve so it flows all the way through cuts really comfortably. Came sharp enough to shave hair out of the box. Side by sides with my Kochi 240 for reference. I'm excited to go squash bustin with this one
> 
> View attachment 212937
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 212939




Looks awesome! Man I love munetoshi. Amazing value for $


----------



## Choppin

SwampDonkey said:


> Hopped on the Munetoshi 240 wagon for a ride. I've only cut some carrots but I'm really pleased, it feels kind of like a beefier Kochi though the heel has more curve so it flows all the way through cuts really comfortably. Came sharp enough to shave hair out of the box. Side by sides with my Kochi 240 for reference. I'm excited to go squash bustin with this one
> 
> View attachment 212937
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 212939


no cracking on carrots? I have the same Kochi so I'm curious to how they compare... was hesitant to buy a Mune due to reviews saying it's a bit wedgy


----------



## SwampDonkey

Choppin said:


> no cracking on carrots? I have the same Kochi so I'm curious to how they compare... was hesitant to buy a Mune due to reviews saying it's a bit wedgy


No cracking carrots but I also only had the fairly small TJs ones not the biggins from the farmers market I like to use for wedge tests. I want to set a meat patina before getting in to my usual heavy onion/shallot/garlic diet but it does taper pretty nicely. 

The Kochi has a flatter profile in the back third and the Munetoshi is a better rocker. I had to sand spine and choil immediately, it was particularly sharp, the handle is comfortable enough though.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Gregmega said:


> I, too, have suffered from Tanaka-itis.


I too have Tanaka-itis…..
My first “oh wow” knife was a tsubaya KU 240 wide bevel gyuto in blue 1 from @marc4pt0. I sold it due to my higher heel height preference and have missed that steel ever since. 
Last year I bought second hand but bnib a Konosuke branded Y Tanaka 330mm yanagiba in white 1 that was never used.
I recently bought a migoto wide bevel in blue 1 because of how much I missed his blue 1, then almost immediately bought this, and have other Y Tanaka items I’m semi-actively looking for….
I’ve got it bad I fear. My knife roll will be all Y Tanaka except for my munetoshi butcher at this rate.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

RockyBasel said:


> This one arrived in time for x-mas wrapping..
> 190 gm
> 242x55 mm
> Bocot handle with bog oak spacer
> 135 Cr3 honyaki
> 
> View attachment 212915
> 
> 
> View attachment 212916
> View attachment 212919



I keep coming back to look at this one. Truly a stunning piece of cutlery. Wow


----------



## Gregmega

Oooh yeah. @RockyBasel Welcome to the exclusive Yanick Honyaki Club. #YHC #YOLO #YCSWU


----------



## Itsjun

My first 450mm knife.
Shiroyama Sujihiki Supersteel Honyaki
Not sure what kind of supersteel used, mirror polished.
Anyone has any experience with Shiroyama knives?


----------



## enrico l

Holy fk. 

Full-tang Evan Honyaki
240x55mm @ 293g


----------



## SwampDonkey

Update on Munetoshi after picanha last night. Glad I didn't get in to an onion immediately but the big girl cut steak really nicely. I just turned down the exposure so the metal reflection isn't blinding the camera and colors show.


----------



## iandustries

BrunofromBrazil said:


> Just got this beauty yesterday!! Majime limited edition!


thoughts on the knife, any comparisons?


----------



## Mikeadunne

Gregmega said:


> Oooh yeah. @RockyBasel Welcome to the exclusive Yanick Honyaki Club. #YHC #YOLO #YCSWU


My membership application has been consistently denied


----------



## miggus

Well... I myself am surprised this has fallen into my lap: Moritaka AS 270 Gyuto.







tylerleach said:


> Ooooh but yes I do see what you mean about the KU… this one has Moritaka KU vibes to me. Which is honestly a huge compliment because Moritakas KU finish is incredible and super smooth.


Tyler wrote this about another knife. I have to say I had forgotten how nice Moritaka's KU can look when it's new. The combination of shiny-smooth with the small "rice grain" pattern is very attractive. The reason I had forgotten it is, of course, that it isn't very durable in the first place. So best not to get too attached to it 

Got it from @TokushuKnife - all great experience. He told me that it has a chip at the heel and wanted to fix it, but I was very eager to get it as is, since I bought it as a project knife anyhow. So I got it as is for a great price. Thanks at the vendor - great communication and just a perfect purchase.

Steel is as great as my AS Nakiri. Just wave a whetstone in front of it and it will already be super sharp. It's also much less unwieldy than I had thought.
I'm not a big fan of the low shinogi at all... but I knew it would be like that.

So here's the ambitious plan: Get it a bevel like the Togashi KTip came with, and it will be a lot of fun. An hour or so on stones should do it...






... I'm joking. I have no idea how to pull this off, but I will attempt it


----------



## Campbell

enrico l said:


> Holy fk.
> 
> Full-tang Evan Honyaki
> 240x55mm @ 293gView attachment 213038
> View attachment 213037
> View attachment 213039
> View attachment 213040


Beauty! What black magic did Evan imbue into the spine?


----------



## nbcaznmaster

Jiro 210mm. Lucky to snag this. Woulda preferred a 240mm. Very rustic and hefty. Can’t wait to see what the hype is!


----------



## jedy617

Couple of firsts, first milan, along with my first cutting board I've made. Quite happy with both.


----------



## Beerzebub

Toyama damascus gyuto, Black Friday purchase from JNS, 243x54, 245g. The finish is pretty scuffed up, but just all the more reason to start using it and get that iron cladding patina'd up. Feels good, has some heft to it!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RockyBasel said:


> This one arrived in time for x-mas wrapping..
> 190 gm
> 242x55 mm
> Bocot handle with bog oak spacer
> 135 Cr3 honyaki
> 
> View attachment 212915
> 
> 
> View attachment 212916
> View attachment 212919


@RockyBasel ****ing legend!!!!!


----------



## Pjoska

This is our newest knife


----------



## Campbell

Courtesy of @Dan E


----------



## Campbell

Looking forward to comparing these two


----------



## Pjoska

We find This today


----------



## timebard

Zakuri sabaki in blue 1 - thanks @blokey!


----------



## blokey

timebard said:


> Zakuri sabaki in blue 1 - thanks @blokey!
> 
> View attachment 213226


Hope you like it, very tough little workhorse.


----------



## BrunofromBrazil

iandustries said:


> thoughts on the knife, any comparisons?


Really liked it! The S-grind functions really well! The knife is well balanced, light and beautiful! The only thing that might not be the best is the texture in the feather pattern, with some foods, although there is a really nice s-grind,it ends up sticking! Apart from that it works great and it’s really, really, gorgeous! It, feels great! Everything is well done! Great craftsmanship!


----------



## Delat

My Newham finally made it through customs - can’t wait to try it out!

Steel: Takefu Vtoku2 core stainless and copper cladding
Tested Hardness: 64 HRC

Here’s Will’s photo first followed by some of mine.


----------



## jedy617

Delat said:


> My Newham finally made it through customs - can’t wait to try it out!
> 
> Steel: Takefu Vtoku2 core stainless and copper cladding
> Tested Hardness: 64 HRC
> 
> Here’s Will’s photo first followed by some of mine.
> View attachment 213320
> 
> View attachment 213323
> 
> View attachment 213321
> 
> View attachment 213322
> 
> View attachment 213324


Beauty, Now after getting mine in I want cumai and or some s grind in my life from Will


----------



## Delat

jedy617 said:


> Beauty, Now after getting mine in I want cumai and or some s grind in my life from Will



What convinced me to try his s-grind is that the grind is the same as his regular convex knives, he just adds the fuller. So there’s no additional thickness behind the edge. Food release may not be as good as a traditional s-grind but should be better and hopefully with no loss of cutting performance.


----------



## blokey

Delat said:


> What convinced me to try his s-grind is that the grind is the same as his regular convex knives, he just adds the fuller. So there’s no additional thickness behind the edge. Food release may not be as good as a traditional s-grind but should be better and hopefully with no loss of cutting performance.


Honestly I think this is a better idea, some of the S-grind leaves me worry they'd fold like a Takeda, leaving the front and end intact would help with the structural integrity. Tho I only have the chance to try a Takeda and LaSeur P grind, not sure how other S-grind feels.


----------



## bahamaroot

Beerzebub said:


> Toyama damascus gyuto, Black Friday purchase from JNS, 243x54, 245g. The finish is pretty scuffed up, but just all the more reason to start using it and get that iron cladding patina'd up. Feels good, has some heft to it!
> View attachment 213182
> 
> View attachment 213183


Toyama Damascus are notorious for coming scuffed up.


----------



## Beerzebub

bahamaroot said:


> Toyama Damascus are notorious for coming scuffed up.


Good to know, I'll take it as par for the course then! And the notorious 'zero edge' is apparent on this one, think I'll put a little micro-bevel on it before using.


----------



## ch_br

Mazzy Christmas to me


----------



## gc0220

ch_br said:


> Mazzy Christmas to me
> 
> View attachment 213367
> 
> 
> View attachment 213368
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 213369



Looks very nice. Pardon my ignorance, what is it?


----------



## gc0220

First Sukenari. Discovered I’m not a fan of HAP40, after messing with my test knife, long after I had already coveted this knife and wanted to try it for the allure of the higher hardening target alone. If you can’t tell I don’t even cook I just think these things are kinda cool. I was very impressed with this knife, handle is really nice, the white or marbled horn is nice, etc. very impressed with Sukenari quality and finishing and whatnot. I’d just say get the R2 or ZDP version instead. I’ve done a decent amount of testing on other knives at this point I really don’t understand why some people rave about HAP40. Most knives I’ve seen that use the steel don’t even attempt to take advantage of the one on paper benefit it does have which is improved toughness. Almost Every such knife I’ve seen has a thicker grind. Anyhow I won’t go off on some incoherent rant as I usually do. The grind on this knife is what you’d expect from Sukenari, it’s superb. It’s a lovely what id call a medium convex grind. It’s not a laser by any means but isn’t not thin either. They could probably grind them thinner to take advantage of the hap40 but more grinding especially thinner is just more cost.


----------



## blokey

gc0220 said:


> Looks very nice. Pardon my ignorance, what is it?


Mazaki, very pointy boi.


----------



## gc0220

blokey said:


> Mazaki, very pointy boi.


That thing cost about as much as half the knives on one of my magnetic blocks. I think I like my minnow pond. edit: never mind I'm slow, but the first thing that popped up when I searched for it sure did. I prefer the slow death of boiling myself as a frog rather than going for the jugular. I'm not sure I could drop over 1k on a kitchen knife in a single go, especially since I don't even cook. No problem spending that in a couple weeks on 3 knives tho. I do that a lot apparently.


----------



## blokey

gc0220 said:


> That thing cost about as much as half the knives on one of my magnetic blocks. I think I like my minnow pond.


Are you looking at his Damascus or Hon-Sanmai? His regular white 2 is cheaper than Sukenari.








Mazaki White 2 Migaki Gyuto 210mm/ 240mm with K&S Octagonal Handle


Mazaki Sanjo by Naoki Mazaki - top quality Japanese chefs knfie - Knives and Stones



knivesandstones.us


----------



## gc0220

blokey said:


> Are you looking at his Damascus or Hon-Sanmai? His regular white 2 is cheaper than Sukenari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki White 2 Migaki Gyuto 210mm/ 240mm with K&S Octagonal Handle
> 
> 
> Mazaki Sanjo by Naoki Mazaki - top quality Japanese chefs knfie - Knives and Stones
> 
> 
> 
> knivesandstones.us


Thanks for the link. That's a pretty sweet looking thing. I'm just learning about it but it looks like a cool like alternative to something like a Yoshikane, which I am familiar with.

okay I actually have heard of this knife before, I just can't recognize any of this stuff by name like that. It all looks the same to me. I'm mostly ape, I just got my thumbs last weekend.


----------



## Jovidah

Mazaki and Yoshikane aren't really remotely like eachother; they're completely different knives.


----------



## blokey

Haven’t use Mazaki so I can’t comment on that, that said I actually like his pointy profile tho.


----------



## gc0220

Jovidah said:


> Mazaki and Yoshikane aren't really remotely like eachother; they're completely different knives.


aren't remotely like each other? Okay. In what way? Other than pointy tip and the choil relief. I'd love to know what makes them so different.

Far as I can tell they look... ehh.. interchangeable aside from those relatively minor details. Same core steel, of course. Same basic profile. Virtually identical proportions. Virtually identical grinds. Virtually identical length. Virtually identical distal taper. Identical weight. etc. So lets have a look at the stats for the 210, I hadn't even looked at these until I saw you comment btw:

3 grams difference in weight, as a percentage that's 1%. They are virtually identical. 4 mm difference in total length. Here is one legit difference: The mizkai is a bit taller, 50 mm vs 45, but on the 240 they nearly converge here. That said, because it's the mizaki that's got the extra length, the proportions are... virtually identical. Moving on... Spine above heel; both 4mm, identical. Spine at the middle; both 2 mm, identical. Width at the tip; both .08, identical.

For two knives that aren't "remotely like each other" they sure do appear to be virtually identical in every measurable way.


----------



## Beerzebub

bahamaroot said:


> Toyama Damascus are notorious for coming scuffed up.


Problem solved 





My favorite color is BLUE!.............A patina thread.


Been building up the patina on the bread sword for a little bit now




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Bear

gc0220 said:


> aren't remotely like each other? Okay. In what way? Other than pointy tip and the choil relief. I'd love to know what makes them so different.
> 
> Far as I can tell they look... ehh.. interchangeable aside from those relatively minor details. Same core steel, of course. Same basic profile. Virtually identical proportions. Virtually identical grinds. Virtually identical length. Virtually identical distal taper. Identical weight. etc. So lets have a look at the stats for the 210, I hadn't even looked at these until I saw you comment btw:
> 
> 3 grams difference in weight, as a percentage that's 1%. They are virtually identical. 4 mm difference in total length. Here is one legit difference: The mizkai is a bit taller, 50 mm vs 45, but on the 240 they nearly converge here. That said, because it's the mizaki that's got the extra length, the proportions are... virtually identical. Moving on... Spine above heel; both 4mm, identical. Spine at the middle; both 2 mm, identical. Width at the tip; both .08, identical.
> 
> For two knives that aren't "remotely like each other" they sure do appear to be virtually identical in every measurable way.


Depends on year and rendition of the Mazaki you are talking about, these two are gone now but they are two completely different critters.


----------



## Delat

Bear said:


> Depends on year and rendition of the Mazaki you are talking about, these two are gone now but they are two completely different critters.



Sometimes I feel like the guy sitting quietly when everybody at the dinner table is going on and on about how they taste blueberries and vanilla and hints of cinnamon and just a whiff of cardamom in some fancy wine. Meanwhile it just tastes like wine to me. 

Sorry those two look just the same to me except one is shorter. I guess this why I keep buying knives with different cladding like copper, so my apparently very lame sense of discernment has huge differences to pick out.

I’m starting a club for people who can’t tell knives apart, @gc0220 - are you in?


----------



## Bear

Delat said:


> Sometimes I feel like the guy sitting quietly when everybody at the dinner table is going on and on about how they taste blueberries and vanilla and hints of cinnamon and just a whiff of cardamom in some fancy wine. Meanwhile it just tastes like wine to me.
> 
> Sorry those two look just the same to me except one is shorter. I guess this why I keep buying knives with different cladding like copper, so my apparently very lame sense of discernment has huge differences to pick out.
> 
> I’m starting a club for people who can’t tell knives apart, @gc0220 - are you in?


maybe this helps





210mm 142g.





240mm 260g.


----------



## timebard

gc0220 said:


> aren't remotely like each other? Okay. In what way? Other than pointy tip and the choil relief. I'd love to know what makes them so different.
> 
> Far as I can tell they look... ehh.. interchangeable aside from those relatively minor details. Same core steel, of course. Same basic profile. Virtually identical proportions. Virtually identical grinds. Virtually identical length. Virtually identical distal taper. Identical weight. etc. So lets have a look at the stats for the 210, I hadn't even looked at these until I saw you comment btw:
> 
> 3 grams difference in weight, as a percentage that's 1%. They are virtually identical. 4 mm difference in total length. Here is one legit difference: The mizkai is a bit taller, 50 mm vs 45, but on the 240 they nearly converge here. That said, because it's the mizaki that's got the extra length, the proportions are... virtually identical. Moving on... Spine above heel; both 4mm, identical. Spine at the middle; both 2 mm, identical. Width at the tip; both .08, identical.
> 
> For two knives that aren't "remotely like each other" they sure do appear to be virtually identical in every measurable way.


I've had two Mazakis and two Yoshikanes and the examples I had were quite different. My Mazakis were heavier by a solid margin (175g vs 125g for a 210 for example), thicker spines with more continuous distal taper, more of a midweight grind, thinner tips, more curved profile, and more solid/robust feeling in general. Oh and it's ironclad.

Also, 5mm at the heel may sound trivial, but it's a big difference in use. Honestly most of the differences we nerd out on are very small dimensionally - an extra mm on the spine, a few tenths of an mm in grind thickness, a few degrees difference in profile - but make a tangible difference in the user experience.


----------



## luther

Two other members of the herd


----------



## gc0220

timebard said:


> I've had two Mazakis and two Yoshikanes and the examples I had were quite different. My Mazakis were heavier by a solid margin (175g vs 125g for a 210 for example), thicker spines with more continuous distal taper, more of a midweight grind, thinner tips, more curved profile, and more solid/robust feeling in general. Oh and it's ironclad.
> 
> Also, 5mm at the heel may sound trivial, but it's a big difference in use. Honestly most of the differences we nerd out on are very small dimensionally - an extra mm on the spine, a few tenths of an mm in grind thickness, a few degrees difference in profile - but make a tangible difference in the user experience.


I see yeah, it says the Maza has been under continuous development like a Debian rolling release or something. As far as the point about heel height, you would be correct, however the taller blade was proportionally longer as well and therefore the general proportion of the two knives came to be virtually identical. Basically the very similar, one with a pointy tip.


----------



## Barmoley

gc0220 said:


> I see yeah, it says the Maza has been under continuous development like a Debian rolling release or something. As far as the point about heel height, you would be correct, however the taller blade was proportionally longer as well and therefore the general proportion of the two knives came to be virtually identical. Basically the very similar, one with a pointy tip.


This is not how proportions work. 5 mm in length is not the same as 5 mm in height, that would only work if your length and height were the same. Your knife is not a square. Here's an excellent thread on the subject Rambling thoughts on gyuto profiles

Mazaki and yoshikan knives are very different even when same length. Even different generations of mazaki are very different. Not only in profile either. If you use the knives to cut different food stuff it will become very obvious.


----------



## Brian Weekley

It seems that KKF Has a growing trend towards “bundling” knives in BST. Whether it’s is to simplify the sales process for the seller or to bundle and move less desirable knives with more desirable “unicorns”, I don’t know. I picked up this nakiri/cleaver by Oliver Martens as part of such a bundle. I was happy to welcome it to my knife family , in part because it is such an unusual knife. Martens is a German designer/knife maker that produced this knife as a “milled C grind”. The object being a knife that provides superior food release.

A few pics …





















The knife measures 155mm by 75mm and is forged with limited distal taper. Measured at the spine, the knife tapers from 3.82mm at the heel to 1.85mm 1” from the tip. Steel is 1.2419 and weight is 267gms. The food release properties are substantially enhanced by the milled face and very thin edge. The knife is beautifully made with an unusual canvas micarta removable handle and a gold plated riccaso. I find the “brut de forge” construction technique very attractive.

I’ve had this knife for about a month and have given it a reasonable amount of use. It’s a very interesting and usable knife … perfect for “rectangle lovers”. I guess the major attraction to me is that it is perfectly suited for the “Ultimate Naughty Schoolboy Great Potato Slapdown”. At this point I’ve accumulated three contestants. The first is a hook grind Gyuto by Ben Kamon. The second is this unique knife by Oliver Martens. The third is a legendary “B Grind” by Dan Bidinger. I might even throw in a previous top performer from the Naughty Schoolboy thread. Stay tuned … I hope to have the slapdown posted around Christmas.

Here is a teaser …


----------



## sansho

luther said:


> Two other members of the herd



nice mazaki!


----------



## More_Gyutos

I said I was going to sell some before I bought some, well of course I went and bought four. . Hado W1, Hitohira Kikuchiyo Izo Silver 3, Hatsukokoro Komorebi B1, Togashi W1.


----------



## jedy617

More_Gyutos said:


> View attachment 213471
> 
> I said I was going to sell some before I bought some, well of course I went and bought four. . Hado W1, Hitohira Kikuchiyo Izo Silver 3, Hatsukokoro Komorebi B1, Togashi W1.


this is the way


----------



## daddy yo yo

Newest additions, both from BST:
1 from Marius Smide
1 Misono UX10


----------



## Delat

OMG I can’t even…. What a hell of a Christmas present - my first Apex Ultra, first integral

240 x 60 Apex Ultra mono integral workhorse, walnut handle.


----------



## miggus

Waaaaaat. Wow! Congratulation, that's incredible


----------



## kantdooku

This 270 migoto


----------



## kantdooku

Delat said:


> OMG I can’t even…. What a hell of a Christmas present - my first Apex Ultra, first integral
> 
> 240 x 60 Apex Ultra mono integral workhorse, walnut handle.
> 
> View attachment 213592
> 
> 
> View attachment 213593


Holy ****. Gratz dude!


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Delat said:


> OMG I can’t even…. What a hell of a Christmas present - my first Apex Ultra, first integral
> 
> 240 x 60 Apex Ultra mono integral workhorse, walnut handle.
> 
> View attachment 213592
> 
> 
> View attachment 213593


congrats that is awesome


----------



## KnightKnightForever




----------



## luther

daddy yo yo said:


> Newest additions, both from BST:
> 1 from Marius Smide
> 1 Misono UX10


You will like the Marius


----------



## jedy617

Got the new yaoke migaki in. Finish on the blade is beautiful and well done. Grind looks very even. Nice ebony handles on every hatsu I'v had so far. Choil and spine aren't the prettiest per say, but it's comfy enough in a grip. Might try and give them a little polish. Excited to test how it will cut. For the money...quite happy on first impressions.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

jedy617 said:


> Got the new yaoke migaki in. Finish on the blade is beautiful and well done. Grind looks very even. Nice ebony handles on every hatsu I'v had so far. Choil and spine aren't the prettiest per say, but it's comfy enough in a grip. Might try and give them a little polish. Excited to test how it will cut. For the money...quite happy on first impressions.
> 
> View attachment 213623
> 
> View attachment 213622
> 
> View attachment 213621
> 
> View attachment 213620


So very curious about these knives. Looks super cool


----------



## jedy617

Malcolm Johnson said:


> So very curious about these knives. Looks super cool


homebutcher has a very generous automatic hatsukokoro coupon going on rn, so now is the time to try if you're curious. Gonna give this a whirl and report back later tonight.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

jedy617 said:


> homebutcher has a very generous automatic hatsukokoro coupon going on rn, so now is the time to try if you're curious. Gonna give this a whirl and report back later tonight.


Looking forward to the report!


----------



## superworrier

Grind be looking kind of thick. But there does seem a lot of core steel exposure so maybe it's just the pic/choil


----------



## Martyn

NKD - Munetoshi 240, Masashi white 2 iron clad 210, Masashi blue 1 iron clad 210. 
Unlike my previous Munetoshi 210 that's twisted like a snake, this one is actually straight.... so... good for me I guess









Surprisingly straight Munetoshi -


----------



## daniel_il

A couple of arrivals. Mazaki hon sami aogami 1 240 & milan 238mm gyuto


----------



## jedy617

Used the yaoke for a quick curry tonight. I can't give complete impressions because it came with a pretty ****** ootb edge, and didn't want to pause dinner prep that much. Gave it 5 minutes on chosera 3k and got it up to reasonably sharp, but given more time I think it could be much better. Overall I give it a 7/10. Initial cutting performance is fine, nothing crazy. It does seem to have pretty good food release. Hoping for bit better cutting feel with a better edge on it


----------



## Keith Sinclair

My TF 240mm Denka came in today earlier than expected. They mounted handle loose I'm going to put a custom I made years ago. 
612.00 $ nice blade.

I like the TF Ho handle little beefy how I like em. I'll put it on another knife. 

I asked for thin grind behind edge they did that too. No need thinning or work on this blade.


----------



## Bico Doce

Northside honyaki 250 mm in W2

Lucas is really cool guy to work with on a custom and makes an awesome knife. I recommend checking out his work.


----------



## pcs-abc

Bico Doce said:


> Northside honyaki 250 mm in W2
> 
> Lucas is really cool guy to work with on a custom and makes an awesome knife. I recommend checking out his work.
> View attachment 213710
> View attachment 213712
> View attachment 213713
> View attachment 213714


Congrats on the Northside! I’ve commissioned 3 knives from Lucas and all of them have been stellar. He’s a pleasure to work with. I’m actually thinking of ordering a similar W2 honyaki from him - curious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Bico Doce said:


> Northside honyaki 250 mm in W2
> 
> Lucas is really cool guy to work with on a custom and makes an awesome knife. I recommend checking out his work.
> View attachment 213710
> View attachment 213712
> View attachment 213713
> View attachment 213714


what's the spine width on this?


----------



## Bico Doce

NotAddictedYet said:


> what's the spine width on this?


6 mm out of the handle


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Now that's impressive. Put my Maz to shame. Great pickup


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Bico Doce said:


> Northside honyaki 250 mm in W2
> 
> Lucas is really cool guy to work with on a custom and makes an awesome knife. I recommend checking out his work.
> View attachment 213710
> View attachment 213712
> View attachment 213713
> View attachment 213714


I need to speak to Lucas soon about a knife… might have to be my first honyaki….


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Installed Amboyna Burl & buffalo horn ferrel on the Denka. When as teaching sharpening at culinary school student wanted Amboyna Burl handle bought a piece cut it in half lengthwise & made two handles. Forgot about it in a drawer with some other handles. Think it goes well with KU on Denka. Simple just Horn & Burl.


----------



## Gregmega

Milan 227/53/238























Of course Milan’s pics are better, so I copped the bottom ones for your pleasure 

Used it for dinner tonight, thoughts to come


----------



## jedy617

wowie


----------



## Jovidah

gc0220 said:


> aren't remotely like each other? Okay. In what way? Other than pointy tip and the choil relief. I'd love to know what makes them so different.
> 
> Far as I can tell they look... ehh.. interchangeable aside from those relatively minor details. Same core steel, of course. Same basic profile. Virtually identical proportions. Virtually identical grinds. Virtually identical length. Virtually identical distal taper. Identical weight. etc. So lets have a look at the stats for the 210, I hadn't even looked at these until I saw you comment btw:
> 
> 3 grams difference in weight, as a percentage that's 1%. They are virtually identical. 4 mm difference in total length. Here is one legit difference: The mizkai is a bit taller, 50 mm vs 45, but on the 240 they nearly converge here. That said, because it's the mizaki that's got the extra length, the proportions are... virtually identical. Moving on... Spine above heel; both 4mm, identical. Spine at the middle; both 2 mm, identical. Width at the tip; both .08, identical.
> 
> For two knives that aren't "remotely like each other" they sure do appear to be virtually identical in every measurable way.


This is the problem with judging knives that you never held based on specs . They feel massively different in every way... and I'm saying that as someone who actually owns 240 specimen of both.

Looks are actually the least important part IMO.
When it comes to core steels, the Yoshikane's come in an SKD (semi-stainless) option, which I'd highly recommend... and even their white steel versions have stainless cladding. In comparisons the Mazakis have some of the most reactive iron cladding known to humanity.

The proportions aren't identical at all; I don't know what you've been comparing but my Mazaki is 50 grams heavier than my Yoshikane, and that's with the Maz likely having the lighter handle (Maz is ho wood, Yoshi is teak). Beyond that weight doesn't really tell you a whole lot because often there can be significant differences in the handle weights that skew the end weight, and total weight still doesn't tell you anything about _where the weight is._

The idea that 5 mms of height differences (which is roughly how much mine differ as well) is a marginal difference is absolutely ludicrous; it makes a massive difference in actual usage. Just like the profile is actually far more different than given credit for, which largely results from this difference in blade height. They handle _very_ differently on the board.

The spine measurements again say _absolutely nothing_ here because they don't tell you how the blades taper. The taper on the Mazaki is _far more gradual_, having a virtually linear taper from the heel all the way to the tip. In comparison the Yoshikane basically tapers from heel width to middle width in just a few centimeters, then holds that same width for almost the entire blade, and then tapers down a lot again in the last 2 centimeters.

And no the grinds aren't similar either. The Yoshi has a significantly thinner, but also somewhat concave grind. Meanwhile the Maz is a more traditional widebevel where the bevels have actually been flattened properly by finishing on regular stones instead of a wheel. The Maz is also slightly thicker behind the edge.
In general the Maz also feels a lot less delicate though as a result. I'd be comfortable describing the Mazaki as a workhorse, but the Yoshikane I'd describe rather as a 'laser with a fat spine' (but others might challenge me on that).

Sorry, but your statement is outright ridiculous, trying to make statements about '2 knives being virtually identical' when you clearly never held either of them in your hand.
And then there's the next problem... even _my _comparison of the two arguably has to be taken with caution considering the significant variation Mazaki has had over the years, and there might be some for Yoshikane as well.


----------



## JayS20

Isasmedjan 249x57mm
Fully forged full-tang C105 Integral Honyaki
Handle and saya: Yarran which I sent him

It took Jonas quite some try and errors. Let him put me towards the end of his list since I knew it would be a challenge. Came out great and I really like it. Have it for some months now.


----------



## mmiinngg

Was not planning to buy any knife (at least untill next year ) but a colleague of mine bought a 240 instead of a 210 (and he already had the 240...) and felt compelled to buy it back.
Handle feels really great, spine is a bit rough, blade is fine for rocking motions, and we will see about the steel.


----------



## Jovidah

Lefty version? Or do they also make righty versions without flowers/dragons?


----------



## Jovidah

JayS20 said:


> Isasmedjan 249x57mm
> Fully forged full-tang C105 Integral Honyaki
> Handle and saya: Yarran which I sent him
> 
> It took Jonas quite some try and errors. Let him put me towards the end of his list since I knew it would be a challenge. Came out great and I really like it. Have it for some months now.
> 
> View attachment 213747
> 
> View attachment 213748
> View attachment 213751
> 
> View attachment 213752
> 
> View attachment 213753


Thread can be closed, we have a winner.


----------



## mmiinngg

Jovidah said:


> Lefty version? Or do they also make righty versions without flowers/dragons?


I dont think there is an righty or lefty versions? Its a mass product knife, so i dont think they get into these details. New models dont have the dragons anymore...sadly


----------



## esoo

mmiinngg said:


> I dont think there is an righty or lefty versions? Its a mass product knife, so i dont think they get into these details. New models dont have the dragons anymore...sadly


Misono carbons come very much right or left handed ground. Logo side is the side the knife is ground for.


----------



## chefwp

esoo said:


> Misono carbons come very much right or left handed ground. Logo side is the side the knife is ground for.


This is correct, it is a 70/30 asymmetrical grind.


----------



## mmiinngg

esoo said:


> Misono carbons come very much right or left handed ground. Logo side is the side the knife is ground for.


Well thanks. Didn't know and wouldn't not have thought they would pay attention to lefty's


----------



## Jovidah

Misono is one of the few companies who has specific left-handed models - for a premium.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Kramer style knife made by 2 Chinese makers. HT/hamon by Han. Grind, handle, and finish by XinGuo.

225mm*67mm;
268 gram, balanced at heel;
UHC-20C steel;
Gentle convex grind, super thin right above the edge.


----------



## SwampDonkey

Martyn said:


> NKD - Munetoshi 240, Masashi white 2 iron clad 210, Masashi blue 1 iron clad 210.
> Unlike my previous Munetoshi 210 that's twisted like a snake, this one is actually straight.... so... good for me I guess
> View attachment 213627
> 
> View attachment 213628
> 
> 
> Surprisingly straight Munetoshi -
> View attachment 213629


How are you liking the Masashi? That's next on my wish list. I can't get over how pleasant my Munetoshi 240 is, it fits my cutting style really nicely and it's in danger of dethroning my Kochi. Not bad for something purchased as a project knife!


----------



## banjo1071

Four proper naughty boys…..


----------



## ZeeVee

Couple of down right bangers came in yesterday, thanks to two incredible KKFers!






(Milan and The Nine)


----------



## Martyn

SwampDonkey said:


> How are you liking the Masashi? That's next on my wish list. I can't get over how pleasant my Munetoshi 240 is, it fits my cutting style really nicely and it's in danger of dethroning my Kochi. Not bad for something purchased as a project knife!


Allow me to answer this question with some photos first -

Munetoshi -








Masashi -








The Masashis are much thinner behind the edge and have way thinner tip than the Munetoshi. And comparing the choils of these two I think it's fair to say Masashis are a tad more expensive for a good reason.... at least from the grind perspective.

In terms of steel, Masashi blue 1 is on the harder side with pretty decent edge retention;
I think his white 2 feels a bit harder than Munetoshi. Can't say much about toughness yet but I doubt if it can match Munetoshi.... I have been beating the hell out of my Munetoshi 210 for over a year and it hasn't chipped once yet.... even after I thinned the crap out of it...


----------



## SwampDonkey

Martyn said:


> Allow me to answer this question with some photos first -
> 
> Munetoshi -
> View attachment 213820
> View attachment 213822
> 
> 
> Masashi -
> View attachment 213821
> View attachment 213823
> 
> 
> The Masashis are much thinner behind the edge and have way thinner tip than the Munetoshi. And comparing the choils of these two I think it's fair to say Masashis are a tad more expensive for a good reason.... at least from the grind perspective.
> 
> In terms of steel, Masashi blue 1 is on the harder side with pretty decent edge retention;
> I think his white 2 feels a bit harder than Munetoshi. Can't say much about toughness yet but I doubt if it can match Munetoshi.... I have been beating the hell out of my Munetoshi 210 for over a year and it hasn't chipped once yet.... even after I thinned the crap out of it...


Thank you for the pictures, that choil looks great. I saw his blue 1 listed at 65 HRC and my interest was piqued. How's the handle feel on that one? I'd be all in on the blue 1 but I'm a sucker for the burnt chestnut like the white has.


----------



## Martyn

SwampDonkey said:


> Thank you for the pictures, that choil looks great. I saw his blue 1 listed at 65 HRC and my interest was piqued. How's the handle feel on that one? I'd be all in on the blue 1 but I'm a sucker for the burnt chestnut like the white has.


they both work as handles  but I like the burned chestnut better tbh... not saying the one on his blue 1 is bad or anything... it definitely looks fancy.... you can get them both and switch the handles lol


----------



## Jeff

Mr.Magnus said:


> Would like to see everyone's latest knife buy to the knife collection and also why did you get it whats good about it.
> 
> I got myself my first laser wa gyuto from M.R stil waiting for it thou.
> Its 270mm and is made of AEB-L steel witch i really like working with.
> The handle is a custom wa with maple and wenge wood.
> Wanted to try a laser so thats why i got it





Mr.Magnus said:


> Would like to see everyone's latest knife buy to the knife collection and also why did you get it whats good about it.
> 
> I got myself my first laser wa gyuto from M.R stil waiting for it thou.
> Its 270mm and is made of AEB-L steel witch i really like working with.
> The handle is a custom wa with maple and wenge wood.
> Wanted to try a laser so thats why i got it




TAKEDA !!! 

NAKIRI !!!!


NAS… Advertised size (with appropriate disclaimer) … 165 mm.

Like most TAKEDA KNIVES, I got more knife than I paid for! Actual dimensions : 177 mm x 57 mm. And I sprung for the saya. WELL WORTH IT!

Thanks Carbon Knife Co. 

… Merry Christmas to Me !!!!!

… from Me !!!


----------



## RRLOVER

Something for my Girlfriend so she doesn't touch my Good stuff!


----------



## SwampDonkey

New Mazaki 240 from K&S came in...and I straight up didn't like it! Distal taper/tip wasn't as thin as I was expecting, it came with a pretty bad OOB edge, and really sucked on medium sized carrots (only thing I cut for patina-less purposes) I pondered sending it back for a few hours before saying what the hell, I'll sharpen it and see how things go. Still felt disappointing, but I was committed at this point since I couldn't return anymore and decided to thin it...my first attempt at thinning on my brand new, most expensive knife. No pressure right?

New OOB:









So I cracked a bottle of wine, grabbed all my stones, put on an audiobook, and got to rubbin. Here's a pic at about 3 am with my loyal hound, who refused to go to bed until I quit






I used a mix of Shapton Pro 320, an old Shun 1k/3k soaker stone, Shapton Glass 1k, and Naniwa Chosera 3k+nagura stone. The soaker stone actually did the best job of bringing back the contrast between cladding and core steel, but it's so dished from pocket knife usage that it wasn't worth sticking to. Came back this morning for final touch ups on Shapton 320 and the Naniwa 3k. I'm pretty happy with how it came out, still meh on carrots though significantly better, but it's a absolute rockstar on potatoes and soft stuff. Fell right through with no stiction or movement from potato whatsoever; genuinely the best I've tried. I spent most of my time on the front half of the blade since I wasn't concerned about the beefy heel, so choil doesn't show much change. I really do like the large flat spot of the knife, it's a nice contrast to flowy, slicey, rock-happiness of my Munetoshi or Makoto gyutos. 

Final:










Not bad for a first timer! Glad I didn't ruin it.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Jeff said:


> TAKEDA !!!
> 
> NAKIRI !!!!
> 
> 
> NAS… Advertised size (with appropriate disclaimer) … 165 mm.
> 
> Like most TAKEDA KNIVES, I got more knife than I paid for! Actual dimensions : 177 mm x 57 mm. And I sprung for the saya. WELL WORTH IT!
> 
> Thanks Carbon Knife Co.
> 
> … Merry Christmas to Me !!!!!
> 
> … from Me !!!


Don't see too many Takeda's with sayas. Nice blade.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

RRLOVER said:


> Something for my Girlfriend so she doesn't touch my Good stuff!View attachment 213978


Girlfriends & wives do well from KKF members. Someone to keep them sharp too.


----------



## Jeff

Keith Sinclair said:


> Don't see too many Takeda's with sayas. Nice blade.



Courtesy of Carbon knife.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

SwampDonkey said:


> New Mazaki 240 from K&S came in...and I straight up didn't like it! Distal taper/tip wasn't as thin as I was expecting, it came with a pretty bad OOB edge, and really sucked on medium sized carrots (only thing I cut for patina-less purposes) I pondered sending it back for a few hours before saying what the hell, I'll sharpen it and see how things go. Still felt disappointing, but I was committed at this point since I couldn't return anymore and decided to thin it...my first attempt at thinning on my brand new, most expensive knife. No pressure right?
> 
> New OOB:
> View attachment 214029
> 
> View attachment 214030
> 
> 
> So I cracked a bottle of wine, grabbed all my stones, put on an audiobook, and got to rubbin. Here's a pic at about 3 am with my loyal hound, who refused to go to bed until I quit
> View attachment 214031
> 
> 
> 
> I used a mix of Shapton Pro 320, an old Shun 1k/3k soaker stone, Shapton Glass 1k, and Naniwa Chosera 3k+nagura stone. The soaker stone actually did the best job of bringing back the contrast between cladding and core steel, but it's so dished from pocket knife usage that it wasn't worth sticking to. Came back this morning for final touch ups on Shapton 320 and the Naniwa 3k. I'm pretty happy with how it came out, still meh on carrots though significantly better, but it's a absolute rockstar on potatoes and soft stuff. Fell right through with no stiction or movement from potato whatsoever; genuinely the best I've tried. I spent most of my time on the front half of the blade since I wasn't concerned about the beefy heel, so choil doesn't show much change. I really do like the large flat spot of the knife, it's a nice contrast to flowy, slicey, rock-happiness of my Munetoshi or Makoto gyutos.
> 
> Final:
> View attachment 214049
> 
> View attachment 214050
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a first timer! Glad I didn't ruin it.




Good for you.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Of all my knives I probably reach for a petty least of all. In the face of that one of the nicest knives I’ve added to my collection is this petty by Marko Tsourkan. In line with Tsourkan’s reputation it is simply beautifully made. The D shaped handle and friction fit saya are both made from curly Tasmanian Blackwood. It features San Mai construction with a 52100 mildly reactive steel core and stainless cladding. The blade was reportedly forged by Devin Thomas. 

Specs are …

Blade length … 214mm
Edge length … 199mm
Depth at heel … 40mm
Thickness measured at spine … 3.46mm at heel, 2.4mm mid blade, 1.5mm 1” from tip
Weight … 152gms

Here is a few more pics …





















As luck would have it I am doing up some braised short ribs tonight. Rather than reach for a Gyuto, I put the Tsourkan to work in the prep.

A few more pics …












Welcome to the family Mr. Tsourkan Petty!


----------



## Brian Weekley

And the short ribs are done … 2 hrs at 325F.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 214078
> 
> 
> Of all my knives I probably reach for a petty least of all. In the face of that one of the nicest knives I’ve added to my collection is this petty by Marko Tsourkan. In line with Tsourkan’s reputation it is simply beautifully made. The D shaped handle and friction fit saya are both made from curly Tasmanian Blackwood. It features San Mai construction with a 52100 mildly reactive steel core and stainless cladding. The blade was reportedly forged by Devin Thomas.
> 
> Specs are …
> 
> Blade length … 214mm
> Edge length … 199mm
> Depth at heel … 40mm
> Thickness measured at spine … 3.46mm at heel, 2.4mm mid blade, 1.5mm 1” from tip
> Weight … 152gms
> 
> Here is a few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 214082
> View attachment 214083
> View attachment 214084
> View attachment 214085
> View attachment 214086
> View attachment 214087
> 
> 
> As luck would have it I am doing up some braised short ribs tonight. Rather than reach for a Gyuto, I put the Tsourkan to work in the prep.
> 
> A few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 214088
> View attachment 214089
> View attachment 214090
> 
> 
> Welcome to the family Mr. Tsourkan Petty!


Dang, if you ever do another one of your 50 for 1 purges I’m your boy for this one . Nice grab!


----------



## DevinT

Brian Weekley said:


> And the short ribs are done … 2 hrs at 325F.
> 
> View attachment 214093


Marko has been to NV a few times, when he visits, we forge out some bars for him. 

Hoss


----------



## v-blades




----------



## jedy617

SwampDonkey said:


> New Mazaki 240 from K&S came in...and I straight up didn't like it! Distal taper/tip wasn't as thin as I was expecting, it came with a pretty bad OOB edge, and really sucked on medium sized carrots (only thing I cut for patina-less purposes) I pondered sending it back for a few hours before saying what the hell, I'll sharpen it and see how things go. Still felt disappointing, but I was committed at this point since I couldn't return anymore and decided to thin it...my first attempt at thinning on my brand new, most expensive knife. No pressure right?
> 
> New OOB:
> View attachment 214029
> 
> View attachment 214030
> 
> 
> So I cracked a bottle of wine, grabbed all my stones, put on an audiobook, and got to rubbin. Here's a pic at about 3 am with my loyal hound, who refused to go to bed until I quit
> View attachment 214031
> 
> 
> 
> I used a mix of Shapton Pro 320, an old Shun 1k/3k soaker stone, Shapton Glass 1k, and Naniwa Chosera 3k+nagura stone. The soaker stone actually did the best job of bringing back the contrast between cladding and core steel, but it's so dished from pocket knife usage that it wasn't worth sticking to. Came back this morning for final touch ups on Shapton 320 and the Naniwa 3k. I'm pretty happy with how it came out, still meh on carrots though significantly better, but it's a absolute rockstar on potatoes and soft stuff. Fell right through with no stiction or movement from potato whatsoever; genuinely the best I've tried. I spent most of my time on the front half of the blade since I wasn't concerned about the beefy heel, so choil doesn't show much change. I really do like the large flat spot of the knife, it's a nice contrast to flowy, slicey, rock-happiness of my Munetoshi or Makoto gyutos.
> 
> Final:
> View attachment 214049
> 
> View attachment 214050
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a first timer! Glad I didn't ruin it.


nice job


----------



## EdgeFundManager

This one was at the top of my wish list for a long time. I probably spent an unhealthy amount of time checking websites, social media, etc for stock. Glad to finally have it 

Takada Blue #1 Damascus 240mm


----------



## shopshopshop

Henry Hyde chinese chef, just arrived today pretty excited to try it out.


----------



## Rideon66

This one from Jonas arrived today
Isasmedjan
210 Gyuto
Inhouse forged sanmai construction.
52100 core heattreated to 63-64hrc.
Mild steel cladding.
Etched finish.
Measurements:
Blade length 213mm
Height at heel 52mm
Thickness of spine
3,3mm out of handle
~1,9mm at middle
~1,0mm at approx. 2cm from the tip
Weight 165 gram


Handle is made of burned Oak.


----------



## Choppin

SwampDonkey said:


> New Mazaki 240 from K&S came in...and I straight up didn't like it! Distal taper/tip wasn't as thin as I was expecting, it came with a pretty bad OOB edge, and really sucked on medium sized carrots (only thing I cut for patina-less purposes) I pondered sending it back for a few hours before saying what the hell, I'll sharpen it and see how things go. Still felt disappointing, but I was committed at this point since I couldn't return anymore and decided to thin it...my first attempt at thinning on my brand new, most expensive knife. No pressure right?
> 
> New OOB:
> View attachment 214029
> 
> View attachment 214030
> 
> 
> So I cracked a bottle of wine, grabbed all my stones, put on an audiobook, and got to rubbin. Here's a pic at about 3 am with my loyal hound, who refused to go to bed until I quit
> View attachment 214031
> 
> 
> 
> I used a mix of Shapton Pro 320, an old Shun 1k/3k soaker stone, Shapton Glass 1k, and Naniwa Chosera 3k+nagura stone. The soaker stone actually did the best job of bringing back the contrast between cladding and core steel, but it's so dished from pocket knife usage that it wasn't worth sticking to. Came back this morning for final touch ups on Shapton 320 and the Naniwa 3k. I'm pretty happy with how it came out, still meh on carrots though significantly better, but it's a absolute rockstar on potatoes and soft stuff. Fell right through with no stiction or movement from potato whatsoever; genuinely the best I've tried. I spent most of my time on the front half of the blade since I wasn't concerned about the beefy heel, so choil doesn't show much change. I really do like the large flat spot of the knife, it's a nice contrast to flowy, slicey, rock-happiness of my Munetoshi or Makoto gyutos.
> 
> Final:
> View attachment 214049
> 
> View attachment 214050
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a first timer! Glad I didn't ruin it.


Shinogi looks pretty good! Thinning is a long job but so satisfying when you see the results...


----------



## SwampDonkey

Choppin said:


> Shinogi looks pretty good! Thinning is a long job but so satisfying when you see the results...


Definitely type B fun but I sorta enjoyed it. Glad I didn't spend a bunch of extra time polishing to perfection because the patina on this knife gets buck wild


----------



## Repjapsteel

y


EdgeFundManager said:


> This one was at the top of my wish list for a long time. I probably spent an unhealthy amount of time checking websites, social media, etc for stock. Glad to finally have it
> 
> Takada Blue #1 Damascus 240mm
> 
> View attachment 214201
> View attachment 214202
> View attachment 214203
> View attachment 214204


you got this from the carbon drop didnt you? LoL


----------



## SWF

NKD. I found two lovely knives:
*Konosuke MM*, gyuto 240 mm, ebony handle, aogami #2
*Manaka Kisuke*, gyuto 240 mm, rosewood handle, aogami #1


----------



## IsoJ

My first kiridashi and 11inch gyuto from Fellipi Porto


----------



## Delat

My beast finally arrived and it is indeed a beast (by my standards anyway).

Radiona Breg integral Apex Ultra workhorse
240 x 60, 257g











Unboxing video:


----------



## tostadas

Forgie 10


----------



## passionisto

Hinoura Mutsumi Gyuto 210mm Kasumi Stainless-Clad


----------



## jonnachang

Just received this 240 mm White #2 Suiboku Gyuto from CKC. Pure awesomeness


----------



## Bico Doce

Milan chef knife from last weeks drop. This may be my favorite Milan yet… First western handle from him and it’s fantastic. If you got a custom coming up consider going western








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ethompson

Bico Doce said:


> Milan chef knife from last weeks drop. This may be my favorite Milan yet… First western handle from him and it’s fantastic. If you got a custom coming up consider going western
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 214463



Very jealous of this one. His mild steel is oodles of fun to play with on polishing too. So much subtle figure


----------



## MowgFace

jonnachang said:


> Just received this 240 mm White #2 Suiboku Gyuto from CKC. Pure awesomeness View attachment 214461
> View attachment 214460
> View attachment 214459


Saya come with?

Mine came with a beautiful purple cardboard sheath.


----------



## enrico l

@Bico Doce Milan vs Xerxes broadsword when?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Knot Handcrafted AEB-L Nakiri:


----------



## tag98

Brian Weekley said:


> And the short ribs are done … 2 hrs at 325F.
> 
> View attachment 214093


Those are some excellent looking short ribs sir! Definetely one of my favourite things to make Esspecially this time of year!


----------



## tag98

After a trip across the ocean only to arrive on the first week of a three week work trip I was finally able to get my hands on my newest tf addition today! Many thanks to @miggus for being so good to work with! Looking forward to putting an edge on this and trying it out to see what I do and dont like aswell as deciding whether or keep the rough look or try refinishing the whole blade! Also while I was out of town there was a knifewear in the city i was in so whale knife. Cause why not!


----------



## Repjapsteel

tag98 said:


> After a trip across the ocean only to arrive on the first week of a three week work trip I was finally able to get my hands on my newest tf addition today! Many thanks to @miggus for being so good to work with! Looking forward to putting an edge on this and trying it out to see what I do and dont like aswell as deciding whether or keep the rough look or try refinishing the whole blade! Also while I was out of town there was a knifewear in the city i was in so whale knife. Cause why not!View attachment 214508
> View attachment 214507


Didn't know scratch finish was a thing LOL


----------



## Borealhiker

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Knot Handcrafted AEB-L Nakiri:


So much for a self imposed ban on knife purchases says everyone on here. Kidding aside, that is a nice looking Nakiri. Thats from Knot in UK? Is it a custom?


----------



## tag98

Repjapsteel said:


> Didn't know scratch finish was a thing LOL


As of now the plan is to clean up the bevels and leave the ku finish
That said I do own a 210 mabs that another member previously did a full Kasumi style finish on that I may try and emulate on this knife, first order of buisness is getting it working how I like then I’ll worry about what it looks like


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Borealhiker said:


> So much for a self imposed ban on knife purchases says everyone on here. Kidding aside, that is a nice looking Nakiri. Thats from Knot in UK? Is it a custom?



Yeah, I was not at all disciplined about that one. But, the wife was actually really interested in this one. So, I mean, how can you turn down that opportunity right? 

It is indeed from Michael Knot in the UK. Just his own creation that he posted, I saw, wife liked, I violated my knife buying ban.


----------



## Borealhiker

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Yeah, I was not at all disciplined about that one. But, the wife was actually really interested in this one. So, I mean, how can you turn that opportunity right?
> 
> It is indeed from Michael Knot in the UK. Just his own creation that he posted, I saw, wife liked, I violated my knife buying ban.


You can’t. None of us can. Nice purchase.


----------



## Brian Weekley

HumbleHomeCook said:


> It is indeed from Michael Knot in the UK. Just his own creation that he posted, I saw, wife liked, I violated my knife buying ban.



I could write a book on violating self imposed knife buying bans. Bringing the growth of my knife collection is probably the only (best?) reason to start living with my current wife again. Hmmmm … maybe I’ll just work a little harder on reducing my knife purchases.


----------



## deltaplex

tostadas said:


> Forgie 10
> View attachment 214453


What's the plan for this one?


----------



## passionisto

Tsunehisa AS Migaki 135mm Petty Custom. Cladding is stainless. Very thin, extremely sharp, and easy to sharpen.


----------



## tostadas

deltaplex said:


> What's the plan for this one?


It's gonna depend on how capable my tools are. Will have to test and see what my options are. The knife itself seems to still have plenty of life remaining, and doesn't appear to be abused. So there's definitely potential here.


----------



## bahamaroot

Shibata Barracuda Teeth Honesuki 165mm


----------



## blokey

Some of you more familiar with EDC stuff might know this maker, JEmade does some interesting slip joints. This is his interpretation of a outdoor Chinese all purpose cleaver. Made from 12c27 at 58.5 hrc, pretty rugged and can go through bones no problems. I’m going to use this as Yo deba.


----------



## simona

This just arrived in the post from the most excellent Michael @ Knife Japan ‐ fine Japanese knives, great service, free shipping.

I picked up the santuko and nakiri via auctions last year and this is a nice addition to those. I know there are some Mikami fans here - it feels as good as it looks. I include some back-story for those interested.

He never signed his blades, only the handles.


----------



## ethompson

simona said:


> This just arrived in the post from the most excellent Michael @ Knife Japan ‐ fine Japanese knives, great service, free shipping.
> 
> I picked up the santuko and nakiri via auctions last year and this is a nice addition to those. I know there are some Mikami fans here - it feels as good as it looks. I include some back-story for those interested.
> 
> He never signed his blades, only the handles.


Thrilled that someone picked this up! Michael is truly a pleasure to deal with and stocks some extremely interesting and usually exceptionally well valued knives!

I actually bought this exact knife originally from KnifeJapan and was the one who noticed a crack at the tip. Michael and I agreed for me to return the knife to him and, unfortunately, after repair it ended up the exact size of another k-tip yanagiba I have and so I declined to repurchase the knife. Michael handled everything exceptionally well and quite frankly I think that blade is probably very, very well off for it! I have a few single bevels from Kusunoki san and they're very well ground! Great pick up


----------



## SWF

simona said:


> This just arrived in the post from the most excellent Michael @ Knife Japan ‐ fine Japanese knives, great service, free shipping.
> 
> I picked up the santuko and nakiri via auctions last year and this is a nice addition to those. I know there are some Mikami fans here - it feels as good as it looks. I include some back-story for those interested.
> 
> He never signed his blades, only the handles.



I've got some Mikamis, also a Santoku, it's my daily knife. Easy to sharpen, excellent food release. 

Excellent buy!


----------



## SWF

Santa came earlier this year ...

Kiyoshi Kato, 210mm Gyuto White#1 WH
Kiyoshi Kato, 240mm Gyuto Aogami#2 Kaou-signed


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

bahamaroot said:


> Shibata Barracuda Teeth Honesuki 165mm



Super cool!


----------



## simona

ethompson said:


> Thrilled that someone picked this up! Michael is truly a pleasure to deal with and stocks some extremely interesting and usually exceptionally well valued knives!
> 
> I actually bought this exact knife originally from KnifeJapan and was the one who noticed a crack at the tip. Michael and I agreed for me to return the knife to him and, unfortunately, after repair it ended up the exact size of another k-tip yanagiba I have and so I declined to repurchase the knife. Michael handled everything exceptionally well and quite frankly I think that blade is probably very, very well off for it! I have a few single bevels from Kusunoki san and they're very well ground! Great pick up


Small world! 
It is a beauty! I can't stop fiddling with it. As you say, Michael is an absolute pleasure to deal with and is generously open-handed with his knowledge and insights. 
Here is Kusunoki san in action with the aforementioned Mikami blade.
Have a fine day!


----------



## blokey

simona said:


> Small world!
> It is a beauty! I can't stop fiddling with it. As you say, Michael is an absolute pleasure to deal with and is generously open-handed with his knowledge and insights.
> Here is Kusunoki san in action with the aforementioned Mikami blade.
> Have a fine day!


Love his work and Michael's service as well, got a nice custom Gyutoku from him.


----------



## bahamaroot

SWF said:


> Santa came earlier this year ...
> 
> Kiyoshi Kato, 210mm Gyuto White#1 WH
> Kiyoshi Kato, 240mm Gyuto Aogami#2 Kaou-signed
> 
> View attachment 214969
> 
> 
> View attachment 214970
> 
> 
> View attachment 214971



Santa came early here too....


----------



## madmotts

bahamaroot said:


> Santa came early here too....


is that tamahagane?


----------



## blokey

madmotts said:


> is that tamahagane?


I heard the carbon content is second to none.


----------



## Kgp

bahamaroot said:


> Santa came early here too....
> 
> 
> View attachment 215005


Nice mazaki


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Brian Weekley said:


> And the short ribs are done … 2 hrs at 325F.
> 
> View attachment 214093


Really like the handle on that petty. Thick spine tough petty are underated. Found much use for mine.


----------



## Sanman808

It's a Kato Kristmas Tree 

New to me : 210wh Ktip 240wh gyuto, 240wh w1 ktip

From top to bottom : 
210wh W1 gyuto
210wh Ktip (Bnib)
240 standard migaki
240wh W1 Ktip (Bnib)
240wh gyuto 
270wh sujihiki

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Homechef

Sanman808 said:


> It's a Kato Kristmas Tree
> 
> New to me : 210wh Ktip 240wh gyuto, 240wh w1 ktip
> 
> From top to bottom :
> 210wh W1 gyuto
> 210wh Ktip (Bnib)
> 240 standard migaki
> 240wh W1 Ktip (Bnib)
> 240wh gyuto
> 270wh sujihiki
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone



Well done! 

Maybe wrap some lights on there for the full effect!


----------



## enrico l

Nine gyuto

205x53mm
208g
Wrought clad, 1.2519 core

Absolutely insane.


----------



## pcs-abc

enrico l said:


> Nine gyuto
> 
> 205x53mm
> 208g
> Wrought clad, 1.2519 core
> 
> Absolutely insane.
> View attachment 215305
> View attachment 215307
> View attachment 215306
> View attachment 215308


Man, just congrats!


----------



## passionisto

Masamoto 240mm KS series white #2. This quickly became my go to knife for most tasks, although I am not sure it can replace my carbon Masahiro for heavier cutting, and it certainly cannot replace my10" Wusthof.


----------



## drsmp

Wrought clad gyuto with Tasmanian Blackwood by Brook Turner.


----------



## drsmp

Not new but a new handle and fresh etch and polish on Masakage Kujira







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

drsmp said:


> Wrought clad gyuto with Tasmanian Blackwood by Brook Turner.
> View attachment 215369
> View attachment 215370
> View attachment 215371
> View attachment 215372
> View attachment 215373



Gosh damn that is beautiful!


----------



## RRLOVER

A impulse purchase as I'm not a full tang person, but she is Gorgeous


----------



## daddy yo yo

RRLOVER said:


> A impulse purchase as I'm not a full tang person, but she is Gorgeous View attachment 215428
> View attachment 215429
> View attachment 215430
> View attachment 215431
> View attachment 215428


This is just wow…


----------



## Jbpruner

RRLOVER said:


> A impulse purchase as I'm not a full tang person, but she is Gorgeous View attachment 215428
> View attachment 215429
> View attachment 215430
> View attachment 215431
> View attachment 215428


Gorgeous! Tonys work is so awesome.


----------



## martinhuber

New Baby arrived!
Birch and Bevel 230mm Gyuto
Wrought Iron + Apex Ultra


----------



## timebard

New used Markin 240 just arrived - awesome performer at an awesome price, thanks @Jbpruner !


----------



## Campbell

RRLOVER said:


> A impulse purchase as I'm not a full tang person, but she is Gorgeous View attachment 215428
> View attachment 215429
> View attachment 215430
> View attachment 215431
> View attachment 215428



Tony is such a great smith and a lovely person. Congrats.


----------



## Jbpruner

timebard said:


> New used Markin 240 just arrived - awesome performer at an awesome price, thanks @Jbpruner !
> 
> View attachment 215478


Awesome! I'm glad it arrived safely and am happy to pass it along at a good deal.


----------



## Delat

timebard said:


> New used Markin 240 just arrived - awesome performer at an awesome price, thanks @Jbpruner !
> 
> View attachment 215478



His knives definitely have a very cool unique/distinctive feel - I don’t use mine nearly enough. Extremely reasonable price for the level of performance, too.


----------



## Kgp

RRLOVER said:


> A impulse purchase as I'm not a full tang person, but she is Gorgeous View attachment 215428
> View attachment 215429
> View attachment 215430
> View attachment 215431
> View attachment 215428


Love his work. Tony made my first custom. Let me know if you ever want to part with it.


----------



## demirtasem

ZeeVee said:


> Couple of down right bangers came in yesterday, thanks to two incredible KKFers!
> 
> View attachment 213815
> 
> 
> (Milan and The Nine)



Nine looks cool. I wonder how tall is the blade.


----------



## DarwellianEmpire

after many attempts at being the fastest to checkout at a drop I was finally the winner.

Jiro 225mm #410


----------



## EricEricEric

https://instagram.com/elderdossantosalves?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=



Elder Dos Santos

249mm x 56mm x 5mm
Core is 1095
Damascus; iron and 15n20 
Jacaranda handle


----------



## Brian Weekley

After a significant search BST yielded a long sought after B Grind by Dan Bidinger. Thanks to an upcoming wedding this work horse version was released by its owner to help fund said wedding. Hmmmm … some would say “silly boy” … new wife … Bidinger B Grind? I would find that a tough choice. But then I’ve been blessed? with three wives and at this point only one B Grind. Enough said … a few more pics …


















A quick look at the specs …

Blade length …250mm
Edge length … 249mm
Depth at heel … 55mm
Thickness measured at spine … 3.95mm at heel, 2.99mm mid blade, 1.11mm 1” from tip
Weight … 232gms
Steel … 52100 (possibly my favourite steel)
Handle … ivory paper micarta, black acacia, maroon G10 and copper hardware … yikes!

It’s hard to describe the quality of this knife. It is clearly in a different league than virtually all of the knives in my collection … with the possible exception of my award winning Newham Damasteel Gyuto which might share equal billing. I have many other knives, some much more expensive. They are outstanding in their own right, but only the very top end match the originality of design with the quality of fit and finish and the absolutely first rate performance on the boards. The handle is beautifully designed and executed. The knife has superb balance. This knife is NOT a drawer Queen. It’s a performer in every sense of the word … it’s the complete package.

A last pic and a poorly shot video …










Your browser is not able to display this video.





For those who have been following my contributions to the “Naughty Schoolboy” thread you will wonder because you will recognize this knife as being destined to participate in the Great Potato Slap Down with two other top performing food release pieces of forged steel magic. Well … there has been a change in participants … possibly an even greater vanquisher of starchy stiction.

Stay tuned … Santa WILL deliver.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 215587
> 
> 
> After a significant search BST yielded a long sought after B Grind by Dan Bidinger. Thanks to an upcoming wedding this work horse version was released by its owner to help fund said wedding. Hmmmm … some would say “silly boy” … new wife … Bidinger B Grind? I would find that a tough choice. But then I’ve been blessed? with three wives and at this point only one B Grind. Enough said … a few more pics …
> 
> View attachment 215589
> View attachment 215590
> View attachment 215591
> View attachment 215593
> View attachment 215594
> 
> 
> A quick look at the specs …
> 
> Blade length …250mm
> Edge length … 249mm
> Depth at heel … 55mm
> Thickness measured at spine … 3.95mm at heel, 2.99mm mid blade, 1.11mm 1” from tip
> Weight … 232gms
> Steel … 52100 (possibly my favourite steel)
> Handle … ivory paper micarta, black acacia, maroon G10 and copper hardware … yikes!
> 
> It’s hard to describe the quality of this knife. It is clearly in a different league than virtually all of the knives in my collection … with the possible exception of my award winning Newham Damasteel Gyuto which might share equal billing. I have many other knives, some much more expensive. They are outstanding in their own right, but only the very top end match the originality of design with the quality of fit and finish and the absolutely first rate performance on the boards. The handle is beautifully designed and executed. The knife has superb balance. This knife is NOT a drawer Queen. It’s a performer in every sense of the word … it’s the complete package.
> 
> A last pic and a poorly shot video …
> 
> View attachment 215596
> 
> 
> View attachment 215597
> 
> 
> For those who have been following my contributions to the “Naughty Schoolboy” thread you will wonder because you will recognize this knife as being destined to participate in the Great Potato Slap Down with two other top performing food release pieces of forged steel magic. Well … there has been a change in participants … possibly an even greater vanquisher of starchy stiction.
> 
> Stay tuned … Santa WILL deliver.


What an intro!!  And why does it not surprise me that this knife ended up in your hands, uhm, on your balcony with your cat!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Boynutman

I think by now your fence deserves honorable mention in the knife racks thread.





Show me your racks!


Show me your knife racks! Okey kkf. Im looking to make or buy a really cool knife rack. But im out of ideas. And I can't seem to find any cool ones online. So show me your knife rack or how you store your knives. Give me some inspiration please 🙏




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Yesterday arrivings were crazy


----------



## Gregmega

martinhuber said:


> New Baby arrived!
> Birch and Bevel 230mm Gyuto
> Wrought Iron + Apex Ultra


Nice knife. What an unfortunate name for a knife brand though.


----------



## passionisto

Carter Cutlery, Muteki Funayuki 162 mm, white #1, stainless clad by Adam Andrews, handle Arizona desert ironwood, black canvas micarta. I love this beauty.


----------



## passionisto

Mazaki white #2 Migaki Gyuto 240mm iron clad. After reading about it, I thought this would be an interesting knife to try next to my more delicate Masamoto KS.


----------



## jedy617

There's no show off your accessory thread so can I just leave this here... Sayas (and one handle) from Sean porter

Cocobolo+either amboyna or xylay for shig kasumi, Taz blackwood on togashi blue honyaki, ironwood for Kato workhorse, and ironwood for ikeda honyaki


----------



## Gregmega

jedy617 said:


> There's no show off your accessory thread so can I just leave this here... Sayas (and one handle) from Sean porter
> 
> Cocobolo+either amboyna or xylay for shig kasumi, Taz blackwood on togashi blue honyaki, ironwood for Kato workhorse, and ironwood for ikeda honyaki
> 
> View attachment 215739


Damn


----------



## Steveleo

Picked up this stunner today, 270mm Takada No Hamono HH in Blue 1. Looking forward to carving some prime rib with it tomorrow and getting that patina started.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

I've been waiting a long time till today to open as a Christmas present to myself, 240*58 Hado B1 Damascus. This is from the first 'prototype' batch and being local to Chefs Edge in Perth I managed to get this after multiple discussion with Ben and the team. I was told that the prototype batch was a little thicker and heaver than the production knives... mine comes in at 240g











I also managed to snag a while ago the 255 Migoto B1 Damascus - I wanted to share this as its the same idea executed differently both are B1, Damascus, forged finish Kurouchi, wide bevel, mono handle and yet they couldn't be more different in hand.


----------



## BillHanna

SicardSuji


Edit:SheffCut 270mm


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 215943
> 
> SicardSuji




And some Earlywood goodies!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Maybe the greatest Christmas ever!

There is a reason you see ten Yanick’s posted on BST for every knife by Dan Bidinger. That reason became very apparent to me the minute I picked up my new Budinger B Grind and put it to work. It is the complete package! The knife you aspire to and once in hand never to be sold except under the most dire of circumstances.

A few pics …


















The fit and finish of Dan’s knife is more akin to fine jewelry. The design is simply useable art in its finest form The execution is flawless. Every curve and line is formed and placed perfectly. Every aspect has been finished and polished perfectly … every edge symmetrically polished. Let your eye trace the line on the handle through the copper rivets. In hand the knife is perfectly balanced in a pinch grip for me. At 255mm it’s longer than I normally reach for, yet light and easily maneuverable on the boards. 

The Specs …

Blade length … 256mm
Edge length … 255mm
Depth at heel … 61mm
Thickness measured at spine … 4.57mm at heel, 3.14mm mid blade, .65mm 1” from tip
Weight … 226gms
Steel … AEBL
Grind … Bidinger “B” Grind
Handle … G10 and Spalted Maple with copper rivets. 

When this knife became available from Dan, I immediately postponed my planned Great Potato Slapdown for the Naughty Schoolboy thread to include this knife. Stay tuned for that, because it’s in the works. Three knives from top makers designed specifically for outstanding food release … and nothing is worse for sticking to a blade than a past it’s prime russet potato. One knife … a proven top performer from the Schoolboy thread is also joining the Slapdown. Later today I’m going rummaging through snow covered gardens to find victims for the slap down.

Which isn’t to say that I haven’t put my new B Grind to work. Before my first eggnog I pulled out a giant Asian sweet carrot for a test in this review. Here’s a pic …






Note the difference between the giant sweet carrot and a normal carrot found in most kitchens. If anything is going to crack rather than cleave when assaulted by a blade it’s one of these giant babies.

A poorly shot video …





Your browser is not able to display this video.





And another pic of the result …






As expected … perfect performance.

And finally a reminder for the Great Potato Slapdown upcoming by New Years. I understand some last minute stadium seating is still available for the event. Don’t miss out!






Merry Christmas All …

I can’t imagine a more enjoyable few minutes on Christmas morning than to welcome my new Bidinger to my KKF friends.


----------



## Jeff

Christmas present! 

miyabi 90 mm (3 1/2”) Birchwood pairing knife! Love the SG2 !


----------



## Jeff

Jeff said:


> Christmas present!
> 
> miyabi 90 mm (3 1/2”) Birchwood pairing knife! Love the SG2 !


----------



## Choppin

Santa arrived 1 day late but I'm not too mad. First impressions are quite positive:

*Kaeru 240 SS*
I'm surprised by the grind - looks like an S-grind with lower bevels... curious to see how it performs. Overall the knife looks great considering the price.

*Gengetsu 210 semistainless*
Heftier than I thought. 150g and nice spine thickness, just a bit slimmer than my Toyama yet still thin BTE.

*Goko Kogetsu 240 SK*
Also more knife than I expected for the $. Feels great in hand and I actually like the mirror edge finish on monosteel.


----------



## Justinv

Gengetsu? Thats been out of stock for over 2 years I think.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

drsmp said:


> Not new but a new handle and fresh etch and polish on Masakage KujiraView attachment 215374
> 
> View attachment 215375


Really like that handle, it compliments the blade perfect.


----------



## Choppin

Justinv said:


> Gengetsu? Thats been out of stock for over 2 years I think.


You are right. I got this from the recent post on BST. “New to me” I guess.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Boynutman said:


> View attachment 215600
> I think by now your fence deserves honorable mention in the knife racks thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me your racks!
> 
> 
> Show me your knife racks! Okey kkf. Im looking to make or buy a really cool knife rack. But im out of ideas. And I can't seem to find any cool ones online. So show me your knife rack or how you store your knives. Give me some inspiration please 🙏
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


The well weathered top board is good for sticking heels in for photo shots.


----------



## Gregmega

Justinv said:


> Gengetsu? Thats been out of stock for over 2 years I think.


I went by JKI recently when they had a batch come in. As I was walking up to the shop I saw them literally rolling _carts_ of boxes out to the USPS truck and I asked what was up and they responded ’Gengetsu stock arrived and sold out’


----------



## Justinv

Gregmega said:


> I went by JKI recently when they had a batch come in. As I was walking up to the shop I saw them literally rolling _carts_ of boxes out to the USPS truck and I asked what was up and they responded ’Gengetsu stock arrived and sold out’


I think I have had a notify me email in place since the Trump administration and have just heard crickets.


----------



## Gregmega

There’s a distinct possibility that you’re at the end of a very long list, perhaps they were all spoken for before they could make it to the sight. I’m still on lists from idk how many years at this point.


----------



## Choppin

Gregmega said:


> There’s a distinct possibility that you’re at the end of a very long list, perhaps they were all spoken for before they could make it to the sight. I’m still on lists from idk how many years at this point.


Yeah I'm also surprised... I though the last Gengetsu restock had been like 2 years ago.


----------



## Gregmega

I promise this wasn’t a Bigfoot sighting, can only tell you what I saw. Didn’t realize they were that popular tbh, they’re on a different wave length to my tastes. I do know that some of their restock timeframes as crazy long tho.


----------



## Justinv

Gregmega said:


> There’s a distinct possibility that you’re at the end of a very long list, perhaps they were all spoken for before they could make it to the sight. I’m still on lists from idk how many years at this point.


New bots are out that monitor shipping trucks and take the loot before it hits the website.


----------



## Gregmega

Justinv said:


> New bots are out that monitor shipping trucks and take the loot before it hits the website.


Really???


----------



## Justinv

Gregmega said:


> Really???


Just kidding. Perhaps the terminator stopped by JKI to rearm.


----------



## Gregmega

Tech has gotten so sophisticated I almost don’t doubt anything at this point


----------



## blokey

Justinv said:


> New bots are out that monitor shipping trucks and take the loot before it hits the website.


Trucks are for amateurs, really bots are on the high sea right now hi-jacking ships.


----------



## Justinv

blokey said:


> Trucks are for amateurs, really bots are on the high sea right now hi-jacking ships.


After arming themselves at JKI.


----------



## crocca86

Kippington laser pony 
242x55 lefty grind


----------



## enrico l

Comet gyuto

215x53mm
200g
San Mai, W2 core













After some BKF


----------



## crocca86

enrico l said:


> Comet gyuto
> 
> 215x53mm
> 200g
> San Mai, W2 coreView attachment 216335
> View attachment 216336
> View attachment 216338
> View attachment 216337


Good catch mate I have a similar one just that is mono 52100


----------



## enrico l

crocca86 said:


> Good catch mate I have a similar one just that is mono 52100


It"s definitely a solid piece. Somehow got this and a DT ITK in the same week....


----------



## blokey

enrico l said:


> It"s definitely a solid piece. Somehow got this and a DT ITK in the same week....


How many unicorns do you have now???


----------



## enrico l

@blokey


----------



## Jbpruner

enrico l said:


> @blokey
> 
> View attachment 216351


That's all?


----------



## Mikeadunne

enrico l said:


> Comet gyuto
> 
> 215x53mm
> 200g
> San Mai, W2 coreView attachment 216335
> View attachment 216336
> View attachment 216338
> View attachment 216337
> 
> 
> After some BKF
> 
> View attachment 216339
> View attachment 216340


fudge that is cool


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

These two showed up today at the same time. Both from the wonderful classified. I am seriously excited about these two. They’re exactly what I’ve been wanting. I had a toyama mukimono in 135 that was sooo cool, but just too small for me. This masamoto is 165 and has a nice heel height on it. I just let go of a kemadi 225 that I loved, but it needed a thinning job, and the shinogi to get rounded a bit….. so it went when I saw my current daily driver (migoto wide bevel), but when this kemadi stuck around for so long with a longer blade (270 vs 225) and a lot more heft (300 grams) I couldn’t help myself. These will stay around I believe. Super good day for me.


----------



## crocca86

Yanick 245x56 gyuto


----------



## jonnachang

crocca86 said:


> Yanick 245x56 gyuto
> View attachment 216393
> View attachment 216395
> View attachment 216394


Awesomeness! Congrats brother!


----------



## Sushiman703

Msicard yanagi


----------



## BillHanna

Sushiman703 said:


> Msicard yanagiView attachment 216526


I would LOVE to ruin that mirror polish.


----------



## ThirdJewel

My new project chonker.

Tesshu 210mm gyuto/santoku in CPM-154. Current weight: 215 grams. It can go through chicken bone without chipping.


----------



## ahhactive

First honyaki. Ikeda shiro 2 240mm gyuto


----------



## gaijin

About a year ago, on January 5th, 2022, I placed an order with Fredrik Spåre for a knife. This was just before he closed his lists, and estimated delivery time was six months. Time went and he had to adjust the delivery a couple of times and in september I got to fill out a new order form... and then it went a bit quiet again and I almost forgot about it.

I rememberd this in the middle of december when a dude from the same city as Fredrik posted a for sale-ad in a Facebook group for a knife with a blade by Fredrik, but this other dude had made his own handle for it in brass and "ebonized" oak. I bought it an got it just before X-mas: 


















But alas - just after I paid of this knife but before I received it I got an update from Fredrik himself that by knife was almost ready... so I went ahead and paid for it and 30 minutes ago I could pick it up at my local tobacconists store who doubles as a DHL package point. This one on 1.2419 steel and with a walnut handle: 


















These were just some quick mobile phone shots of knifes before I started using them... but I'm sure I'll like them.


----------



## enrico l

Devin Thomas ITK
Aeb-l
245x54mm
200g

The balance on this knife is insane.


----------



## KOA

I suppose it was serendipity that I was too slow for the Tosho 22 holiday drop because it left me with enough funds for the CKC Christmas Drop: Yanick 245x59, 243gm











Brother’s from another mother





P.S. No I did not use a bot. However, I have won against bots in the past during the covid gpu shortage of 2020 To build this. It was much harder to get a gpu than any of my knives.




Optimizing your internet speed and using the vendor’s quick pay options are key!


----------



## ethompson

Looks terrible, I’ll take it off your hands


----------



## Campbell

KOA said:


> I suppose it was serendipity that I was too slow for the Tosho 22 holiday drop because it left me with enough funds for the CKC Christmas Drop: Yanick 245x59, 243gm
> View attachment 216817
> View attachment 216818
> View attachment 216819
> 
> 
> Brother’s from another mother
> View attachment 216820
> 
> 
> P.S. No I did not use a bot. However, I have won against bots in the past during the covid gpu shortage of 2020 To build this. It was much harder to get a gpu than any of my knives.
> View attachment 216826
> 
> Optimizing your internet speed and using the vendor’s quick pay options are key!


That's a sweet build and a sweet set of knives!!!


----------



## ethompson

KOA said:


> I suppose it was serendipity that I was too slow for the Tosho 22 holiday drop because it left me with enough funds for the CKC Christmas Drop: Yanick 245x59, 243gm
> View attachment 216817
> View attachment 216818
> View attachment 216819
> 
> 
> Brother’s from another mother
> View attachment 216820
> 
> 
> P.S. No I did not use a bot. However, I have won against bots in the past during the covid gpu shortage of 2020 To build this. It was much harder to get a gpu than any of my knives.
> View attachment 216826
> 
> Optimizing your internet speed and using the vendor’s quick pay options are key!


I got all the way to checkout and clicked to finish and it just stalled on me and reported and error. You probably beat me by a second or less


----------



## blokey

KOA said:


> I suppose it was serendipity that I was too slow for the Tosho 22 holiday drop because it left me with enough funds for the CKC Christmas Drop: Yanick 245x59, 243gm
> View attachment 216817
> View attachment 216818
> View attachment 216819
> 
> 
> Brother’s from another mother
> View attachment 216820
> 
> 
> P.S. No I did not use a bot. However, I have won against bots in the past during the covid gpu shortage of 2020 To build this. It was much harder to get a gpu than any of my knives.
> View attachment 216826
> 
> Optimizing your internet speed and using the vendor’s quick pay options are key!


I’m an eternally grateful being able to grab discounted 1080ti right before 2080 release.


----------



## RRLOVER

KOA said:


> I suppose it was serendipity that I was too slow for the Tosho 22 holiday drop because it left me with enough funds for the CKC Christmas Drop: Yanick 245x59, 243gm
> View attachment 216817
> View attachment 216818
> View attachment 216819
> 
> 
> Brother’s from another mother
> View attachment 216820
> 
> 
> P.S. No I did not use a bot. However, I have won against bots in the past during the covid gpu shortage of 2020 To build this. It was much harder to get a gpu than any of my knives.
> View attachment 216826
> 
> Optimizing your internet speed and using the vendor’s quick pay options are key!


That knife was in my cart and disappeared!!!


----------



## DrD23

RRLOVER said:


> That knife was in my cart and disappeared!!!


same lol


----------



## dmonterisi

my xmas yanick petty just arrived as well. stunning little knife for sure.


----------



## M1k3

blokey said:


> I’m an eternally grateful being able to grab discounted 1080ti right before 2080 release.


*Cries in 1070 showing it's age*

At least I'm still on 1080p?


----------



## blokey

Holy… this got be the most silent cutting experience I’ve ever had. Swedish black magic.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

blokey said:


> Holy… this got be the most silent cutting experience I’ve ever had. Swedish black magic.
> View attachment 216885
> View attachment 216886
> 
> View attachment 216884


I usually don’t like full tang…. But wow something about this one…. Beautiful piece and that grind looks mad


----------



## blokey

Malcolm Johnson said:


> I usually don’t like full tang…. But wow something about this one…. Beautiful piece and that grind looks mad


Most time bolsterless full tangs kind worry me because the water might sip into the handle, especially on something like Morihei where there is gaps, but this one from @Björn Birgersson is so well made, and the wood is just beautiful. I kind wish he engraves number like Jiro does but clean aesthetic is also nice.


----------



## Greasylake

After some months of waiting my keskin nakiri has arrived. I haven't cut anything with it yet but it feels kind of workhorsey, which I like since I have a could of laser nakiri already. Steel took a fine edge off an aoto, feels a bit softer than some of my Japanese nakiri but I'd imagine that's a limitation of the steel more than a fault with their heat treat. I'm a bit concerned with how low the hamon is, I feel like it really limits the lifespan of the knife, so if I were to buy another one from them I think I'd probably choose a sanmai example. Overall for a 135 bones with a nice handle and a well fitting saya i think it's quite reasonably priced for what I received.


----------



## Delat

blokey said:


> Holy… this got be the most silent cutting experience I’ve ever had. Swedish black magic.
> View attachment 216885
> View attachment 216886
> 
> View attachment 216884



That’s a beauty - did yours come with the forced patina? I love my Birgersson - it’s the knife I always reach for by default.


----------



## blokey

Delat said:


> That’s a beauty - did yours come with the forced patina? I love my Birgersson - it’s the knife I always reach for by default.


No, I’m probably gonna try to use finger stones to bring out some Kasumi later.


----------



## Mikeadunne

dmonterisi said:


> my xmas yanick petty just arrived as well. stunning little knife for sure.View attachment 216853
> View attachment 216854
> View attachment 216855


Seeing yanicks always fills me with a deep burning envy. Congrats lol


----------



## Brian Weekley

The cure for Yanick envy …






Results guaranteed. Check out the New Year post to the Naughty Schoolboy thread.


----------



## KOA

Mikeadunne said:


> Seeing yanicks always fills me with a deep burning envy. Congrats lol


I just used it to for the first time to slice up some carne asada. Believe the hype, it’s legit.
I have lasers, medium, and WH pieces and the yanick just blurrs the lines. Heft of a WH but effortlessly cuts like a laser .


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I'm not really a Damascus guy. I've seen plenty Shuns & others at fancy stores.

Seen some nice blades on this iconic thread.
When was teaching knife sharpening wanted a nice Damascus as a show knife for students to see. Never bought one. Also students got a discount on Shun knives. Bought a 210mm Jantz VG10 Damascus blank put a spalted wood scales on it sold it for 85.00 to a student. Get tired of seeing same old horizonal wavy lines. 

Was just looking at knives clicked on interesting knife wasn't even looking for Damascus. It was unusual to see intricate random patterning I liked it so bought probably will be my only Damascus knife 

Came this evening so no natural light. Has a walnut octagon with horn ferrel. Shipped from Japan. Tried to get close ups, but if you expand the pictures can see the intricate random patterning.












d


f


----------



## M1k3

Keith Sinclair said:


> I'm not really a Damascus guy. I've seen plenty Shuns & others at fancy stores.
> 
> Seen some nice blades on this iconic thread.
> When was teaching knife sharpening wanted a nice Damascus as a show knife for students to see. Never bought one. Also students got a discount on Shun knives. Bought a 210mm Jantz VG10 Damascus blank put a spalted wood scales on it sold it for 85.00 to a student. Get tired of seeing same old horizonal wavy lines.
> 
> Was just looking at knives clicked on interesting knife wasn't even looking for Damascus. It was unusual to see intricate random patterning I liked it so bought probably will be my only Damascus knife
> 
> Came this evening so no natural light. Has a walnut octagon with horn ferrel. Shipped from Japan. Tried to get close ups, but if you expand the pictures can see the intricate random patterning.
> View attachment 216935
> View attachment 216936
> View attachment 216937
> View attachment 216939
> dView attachment 216940
> f


Mazaki Damascus?


----------



## jedy617

Is this mazaki?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

No it's a Hatsukokuro Ginyo silver #3 Damascus. The blacksmith is Yoshihiro Yauji it has a nice thin grind on it. He was recognized by Japanese govt. as new generation of Japanese master bladesmith.
He is known more for his traditional single bevel knives yanagiba, Deba. He makes single bevel 210 & 240 knives. I mean real single with backside like a hollow ground usuba. Damascus front side. He studied under master now on his own. 

The walnut handle is well made but to me doesn't go with the blade. Kind of bla brown.

Either a Ebony or even a heavy spalted tamarine with black horn would look nice.


----------



## jedy617

I've been following his stuff for awhile, looks nice


----------



## enrico l

Kamon KU finish

256x58
233g
Ash handle, heirloom caps

Dude’s a wizard


----------



## aaoueee

Back-to-back Kamons! 

245x55mm Denty Nashiji gyuto (with a stabilized maple burl handle and wrought iron heirloom end caps)!


----------



## martinhuber

My last one for this year!
HF 215mm Gyuto
125SC Core and Wrought Cladding.

Saya made by me.


----------



## RRLOVER

aaoueee said:


> Back-to-back Kamons!
> 
> 245x55mm Denty Nashiji gyuto (with a stabilized maple burl handle and wrought iron heirloom end caps)!
> 
> View attachment 216987


Back to back Kamons!!...You are Killing me...I will wait Patiently for mine


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Keith Sinclair said:


> I'm not really a Damascus guy. I've seen plenty Shuns & others at fancy stores.
> 
> Seen some nice blades on this iconic thread.
> When was teaching knife sharpening wanted a nice Damascus as a show knife for students to see. Never bought one. Also students got a discount on Shun knives. Bought a 210mm Jantz VG10 Damascus blank put a spalted wood scales on it sold it for 85.00 to a student. Get tired of seeing same old horizonal wavy lines.
> 
> Was just looking at knives clicked on interesting knife wasn't even looking for Damascus. It was unusual to see intricate random patterning I liked it so bought probably will be my only Damascus knife
> 
> Came this evening so no natural light. Has a walnut octagon with horn ferrel. Shipped from Japan. Tried to get close ups, but if you expand the pictures can see the intricate random patterning.
> View attachment 216935
> View attachment 216936
> View attachment 216937
> View attachment 216939
> dView attachment 216940
> f


In natural light


----------



## Delat

martinhuber said:


> My last one for this year!
> HF 215mm Gyuto
> 125SC Core and Wrought Cladding.
> 
> Saya made by me.



Did you see that feather damascus billet he posted to IG? Hit me right in the feels.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Some of the feather Damascus looks good

Nice iron clad knife. That's what I like. Rough finish KU, Nashiji, Hammered. Never thought I'd buy a Damascus.


----------



## JASinIL2006

My newest BST acquisition: a Kei Kobayashi SG2 210mm gyuto from @Brian Weekley!


----------



## PeterL

Adding to the Kamon's being posted. Denty Kurouchi Gigantoku. Plum with stainless end caps rokkaku hanmaru. 

220 x 75mm
327g


----------



## enrico l

PeterL said:


> Adding to the Kamon's being posted. Denty Kurouchi Gigantoku. Plum with stainless end caps rokkaku hanmaru.
> 
> 220 x 75mm
> 327g
> 
> View attachment 217097
> View attachment 217100
> View attachment 217098
> View attachment 217099


Holy ****


----------



## PeterL

enrico l said:


> Holy ****



Ben absolutely crushed it on this one (seems like he always does to be fair). Been wanting to try a gigantoku for a while now since seeing a couple in My Stuff that looked absolutely awesome. How you finding your newest Kamon? Seems like you're back on the hunt for more now after selling some earlier.


----------



## enrico l

PeterL said:


> Ben absolutely crushed it on this one (seems like he always does to be fair). Been wanting to try a gigantoku for a while now since seeing a couple in My Stuff that looked absolutely awesome. How you finding your newest Kamon? Seems like you're back on the hunt for more now after selling some earlier.


Looks beautiful. The dimensions on this one are much more up to my speed. Wish I had kept the others though, but they helped me get some other cool knives. 

I’d really like to try out one of his mid-undersized Santoku’s. His blades just have some magic to them


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Geometry & hammer work on that blade are sweet.


----------



## daddy yo yo

PeterL said:


> Adding to the Kamon's being posted. Denty Kurouchi Gigantoku. Plum with stainless end caps rokkaku hanmaru.
> 
> 220 x 75mm
> 327g
> 
> View attachment 217097
> View attachment 217100
> View attachment 217098
> View attachment 217099


The distal taper is sick!!!


----------



## ethompson

Bit of a joke really, but I’ll give it a whirl. The MOAM (mother of all maboroshi). 305x61, 415g. Mirrored nashiji. Stock red coffin shaped handle. The extra kanji. Tapered tang. It’s got it all.


----------



## Jeff

FINALLY !!

They promised that these are the last knives I will ever need!

And they promised that “they never go dull!”

But wait, there is more … They will send me 2 sets!!! So I could keep one and flip the other!

what a great start to 2023!

Happy New Year all!


----------



## BillHanna

*FREE REPLACEMENTS FOR LIFE *


----------



## blokey

Jeff said:


> FINALLY !!
> 
> They promised that these are the last knives I will ever need!
> 
> And they promised that “they never go dull!”
> 
> But wait, there is more … They will send me 2 sets!!! So I could keep one and flip the other!
> 
> what a great start to 2023!
> 
> Happy New Year all!


$600 value!!! I will be replacing my ShiHan


----------



## miggus

ethompson said:


> Bit of a joke really, but I’ll give it a whirl. The MOAM (mother of all maboroshi). 305x61, 415g. Mirrored nashiji. Stock red coffin shaped handle. The extra kanji. Tapered tang. It’s got it all.


haha awesome! What a piece.


----------



## nbcaznmaster

Shihan 240mm 52100 stainless clad


----------



## SwampDonkey

Okahide hamono 140mm sabaki-bocho in aogami #2. Got this guy for trimming BBQ cuts and cleaning small game to complement my larger western butcher. Very light and comfortable in hand with smooth choil that fits my forefinger nicely.


----------



## marc4pt0

That last page, soooooooo many beautiful Kamon knives
Umph


----------



## jaeysehn

Xerxes Workhorse 236x57mm in ApexUltra @ 66hrc, with desert ironwood burl and titanium spacer. The thing is insane. 6.3mm out of the handle, tapering to 0.8mm at 20mm from the tip.

285g of finesse. Minimal cracking of carrots at the heel. Completely silent in the front half. Ghosts through onions better than any laser I have.


----------



## KnightKnightForever

That Xerxes is the coolest one I've seen


----------



## Romain

jaeysehn said:


> View attachment 217379
> View attachment 217380
> View attachment 217381
> View attachment 217382
> 
> 
> Xerxes Workhorse 236x57mm in ApexUltra @ 66hrc, with desert ironwood burl and titanium spacer. The thing is insane. 6.3mm out of the handle, tapering to 0.8mm at 20mm from the tip.
> 
> 285g of finesse. Minimal cracking of carrots at the heel. Completely silent in the front half. Ghosts through onions better than any laser I have.


Wow the geometry seems insane! That was a custom ?


----------



## Kevo90

jaeysehn said:


> Xerxes Workhorse 236x57mm in ApexUltra @ 66hrc, with desert ironwood burl and titanium spacer. The thing is insane. 6.3mm out of the handle, tapering to 0.8mm at 20mm from the tip.
> 
> 285g of finesse. Minimal cracking of carrots at the heel. Completely silent in the front half. Ghosts through onions better than any laser I have.


Wow this is a dream knife, big congrats mate!!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Xerxes Semi Integral Apex Ultra Gyuto 226mmx57mm, 295g, handle desert ironwood, 66hrc, 7,8 out of the handle down to 1mm 2cm before tip.


----------



## danemonji

Kato tamahagane utility knife. This is my pocket size katana by Kato. I love the forging of this little blade, as the steel in the hamon is nice and smooth,while towards the bevel the steel ripples as if textured.
Handle is a very nice ironwood wich seems to be one with the blade in terms of construction.


----------



## SirCutAlot

Wow that Kato is a stunner. I wish his kitchen knives where that good.

SirCutALot


----------



## Bensonhai

New finish by Myojin 
Nigara Hamono B2 Rainbow Damascus 240mm Gyuto


----------



## jedy617

Looks awesome. Just curious, how is it different from the earlier ones like these?









Nigara Hamono Rainbow Damascus B2 Gyuto 240 mm - Blade Only


Nigara Hamono knives are the result of centuries of sword making experience, and are masterpieces of design. This is a classic Japanese chef knife with an exceptionally sharp, thin edge for precise chopping, slicing, mincing, and other fine cuts. Made with beautiful raim is cladding with copper...



sugicutlery.com













Nigara Hamono Aogami #2 Rainbow Damascus Kiritsuke Gyuto 240mmAogami #2 Rainbow Damascus Kiritsuke Gyuto 240mm


Kiritsuke: In a traditional Japanese kitchen, the kiritsuke is a single beveled knife reserved only for the head chef to use. Now it has become a popular 50/50 beveled all purpose knife that can replace the gyuto. Slice meat, chiffonade herbs, chop veg, this knife is a bad-ass alternative to the...




thecooksedge.com


----------



## Bensonhai

jedy617 said:


> Looks awesome. Just curious, how is it different from the earlier ones like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigara Hamono Rainbow Damascus B2 Gyuto 240 mm - Blade Only
> 
> 
> Nigara Hamono knives are the result of centuries of sword making experience, and are masterpieces of design. This is a classic Japanese chef knife with an exceptionally sharp, thin edge for precise chopping, slicing, mincing, and other fine cuts. Made with beautiful raim is cladding with copper...
> 
> 
> 
> sugicutlery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigara Hamono Aogami #2 Rainbow Damascus Kiritsuke Gyuto 240mmAogami #2 Rainbow Damascus Kiritsuke Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Kiritsuke: In a traditional Japanese kitchen, the kiritsuke is a single beveled knife reserved only for the head chef to use. Now it has become a popular 50/50 beveled all purpose knife that can replace the gyuto. Slice meat, chiffonade herbs, chop veg, this knife is a bad-ass alternative to the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecooksedge.com


The finish is more like mirror, color pops more, classic Myojin choil and spine.


----------



## jedy617

Bensonhai said:


> The finish is more like mirror, color pops more, classic Myojin choil and spine.


The colors are amazing...can I ask where you got it? Since I sold my saji rainbow years ago, I have been missing some mokume in my life


----------



## Bensonhai

jedy617 said:


> The colors are amazing...can I ask where you got it? Since I sold my saji rainbow years ago, I have been missing some mokume in my life


TokushuKnife.com had 1
I have the stainless and Aogami Saji... Even my recently sold Nigara Rainbow looks dull in comparison...


----------



## DarwellianEmpire

Closed out 2022 with hopefully my last (for a while) FM.

2018 240mm Blue 2 FM


----------



## KnightKnightForever

Who bought this?? I'll give you all my knives for it.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

I really like how stout this feels. Finally gonna try mert’s work to some capacity.


----------



## jedy617

illip


----------



## daddy yo yo

Bottom one of the newest addition, here shown along with its siblings:


----------



## Chang

KDSDeluxe said:


> Xerxes Semi Integral Apex Ultra Gyuto 226mmx57mm, 295g, handle desert ironwood, 66hrc, 7,8 out of the handle down to 1mm 2cm before tip.
> 
> View attachment 217407
> View attachment 217408
> View attachment 217409
> View attachment 217411
> View attachment 217412
> View attachment 217413
> View attachment 217414
> View attachment 217415



If ya ever want to let this baby go, I'll offer my left nut plus a very sexy sexy trade offer.


----------



## ZeeVee

Raquin 250x55, KT grind, Gidgee handle.




View attachment Raq250-2.JPG






bBRrrAaapPP! Indeed...​


----------



## Kevo90

ZeeVee said:


> Raquin 250x55, KT grind, Gidgee handle.
> 
> View attachment 217672
> View attachment 217673
> 
> View attachment 217675
> 
> 
> bBRrrAaapPP! Indeed...​


The handle really fits the Raquin nicely! Very good combination IMO


----------



## ZeeVee

.


----------



## ZeeVee

Kevo90 said:


> The handle really fits the Raquin nicely! Very good combination IMO



Oh, I wholeheartedly agree. I'm still shocked I was able to snag this one. Profile is perfect, its his classic 145sc/xc10 and also his classic KT grind. It's the quintessential Raquin, if you ask me. And the handle was Bryan's work as well, which to my mind makes it all the more special and unique.


----------



## BillHanna

Spåre suji? Feels a lil tall to me. 

1.2419 African Blackwood handle. More measurements later


----------



## ethompson

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 217706
> 
> Spåre suji? Feels a lil tall to me.
> 
> 1.2419 African Blackwood handle. More measurements later


So when are you taking an angle grinder to the tip? #tootiptobesquare


----------



## BillHanna

ethompson said:


> So when are you taking an angle grinder to the tip? #tootiptobesquare


I’ll get @Gregmega to take off 30mm


----------



## Hockey3081

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 217706
> 
> Spåre suji? Feels a lil tall to me.
> 
> 1.2419 African Blackwood handle. More measurements later



The extra heel height helps to make better sausage gravy and 14-stick butter cake


----------



## RRLOVER

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 217706
> 
> Spåre suji? Feels a lil tall to me.
> 
> 1.2419 African Blackwood handle. More measurements later


Looks like a Gyutohiki....Perfection for me!!


----------



## BillHanna

Hockey3081 said:


> The extra heel height helps to make better sausage gravy and 14-stick butter cake


Lose some, win some.


----------



## More_Gyutos

How can that feel too tall for a cleaver lover!?


----------



## jwab

This is my daily. Yamamoto Asai AS 210mm from Sugi on a cheap d shape handle. I removed the kurouchi finish. I’d like to find a better handle but same shape to do the blade justice. I highly recommend. A pleasure to sharpen. Very sharp. I’m considering investing in the 240mm size but I’d like to try a different steel.


----------



## Cip75

Petty, 15 cm, shirogami #1, arrived today


----------



## DrD23

New additions to the stable. Kono MM 240, and Milan Gravier 257.
View attachment DO1010190.jpeg

View attachment 1672951482896.jpeg

The Milan is much more nimble than I would have expected for the size, and I think the next time im ordering a custom with a nice distal taper ill increase my usual size a bit. Really enjoying this one and excited to get a custom from Milan some day.
As for the Kono MM, totally see where all the love comes from, this thing CUTS, feels better in hand than the FM or the tetsujin, don't know where the shop found "new" ones to sell but im very glad they did.


----------



## ZeeVee

I acquired this one in a trade a while ago...

Xerxes Rose Damascus 254mm x 56mm laser.

I tried to capture the beauty of the damascus, but it's rather difficult.












Oooohhh shiny:





I'm rather reluctant to use it, it's just so beautiful...


----------



## Keith Sinclair

My first ever Nakiri 

From one of vendors here Tokushu Knife.

Blade Kyohei Ao Kuru - Aogami #2 Blue steel, iron clad 170mm. 








Bought blade without handle & picked one on his site. Small rosewood with Ebony ferrel. 39.00. they installed for free it's straight & sealed where tang goes into handle. 123.00 total. Very sharp OOTB.


----------



## mrmoves92

Masashi blue #1 240mm gyuto.


----------



## Hockey3081

ZeeVee said:


> I acquired this one in a trade a while ago...
> 
> Xerxes Rose Damascus 254mm x 56mm laser.
> 
> I tried to capture the beauty of the damascus, but it's rather difficult.
> 
> View attachment 217858
> View attachment 217859
> View attachment 217860
> 
> 
> Oooohhh shiny:
> View attachment 217861
> 
> 
> I'm rather reluctant to use it, it's just so beatiful...



@OwlWoodworks was this Xerxes you were looking for?


----------



## RRLOVER

I am so Happy the "Ugly Knife" trend is in High gear...I was able to Steal this Gorgeous Sex A$$ differentially heat treated Honyaki in W2...I literally should have been wearing a mask when I purchased her!


----------



## Kgp

RRLOVER said:


> I am so Happy the "Ugly Knife" trend is in High gear...I was able to Steal this Gorgeous Sex A$$ differentially heat treated Honyaki in W2...I literally should have been wearing a mask when I purchased her!View attachment 217885
> View attachment 217886
> View attachment 217887


nice! Who made it?


----------



## RRLOVER

Kgp said:


> nice! Who made it?


Enso Forge....Excellent cutter...great food release.


----------



## refcast

Old stock usuba


----------



## Pachowder

I had two additions this year…my name came up on Billips list earlier in the year and impulse bought a Jessica Burke. Sorry for the bad pics but will try better ones later…now to get cutting in 2023


----------



## RDalman

RRLOVER said:


> Enso Forge....Excellent cutter...great food release.


Happy birthday maestro


----------



## RRLOVER

RDalman said:


> Happy birthday maestro


Thank you!


----------



## JakobE

Hello all,
Bought this Wakui Seiryu recently, it‘s an outstanding knife. 
My love for Sanjo knives is now undisputed.
This beauty is 270x60mm and weighs 359g.
Indescribable on the board, an absolute monster.


----------



## tostadas

Got this before the holidays but just got around to installing the handle. Custom magnacut cleaver from @MSicardCutlery


----------



## deltaplex

tostadas said:


> Got this before the holidays but just got around to installing the handle. Custom magnacut cleaver from @MSicardCutlery
> View attachment 218041
> View attachment 218042


It's got 6 pack abs!


----------



## BillHanna

uhhhh. DIMENSIONS!?


----------



## tostadas

BillHanna said:


> uhhhh. DIMENSIONS!?


Roughly 210x90, 288g


----------



## Greasylake

The big iron


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

So yeah... I need to use it some but this guy is making an incredible first impression for the $63 I spent on it!


----------



## Rideon66

HumbleHomeCook said:


> So yeah... I need to use it some but this guy is making an incredible first impression for the $63 I spent on it!


Wow great price. I was looking at a similar one by that maker, but it was 3 times that price.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Rideon66 said:


> Wow great price. I was looking at a similar one by that maker, but it was 3 times that price.



The Home Butcher had it originally listed for $120 but it was on year-end sale for $90. Then they had a 30% off code that applied and free shipping.









Hatsukokoro 3 Layer Blue #2 Gyuto 210mm


Steel: Aogami 2 ( Blue #2) HRC: 62 Construction: Iron Cladding Length: 210x48mm 3.7mm Spine at heel * Finish: Kurouchi Blacksmith: Hatsukokoro from Tosa Region Handle: Teak and Buffalo Horn *Best Average




homebutcher.com


----------



## sansho

SOLD - Gyuto REX121


Hello everyone🙂! Selling one of my best works, gyuto with blade 240/57/3.9mm. The blade is made of stainless damaskus sanmai with a central layer of steel REX121 67HRC, cutting edge thickness 0.1mm. convex blade geometry and a pronounced distal taper. The knife is sharpened on synthetic stones...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





240mm sanmai gyuto from @Andrei markin
stainless damascus cladding, rex121 core



> The handle is made of stainless Damascus, stabilized mammoth tooth, stabilized Mongolian oak burl.


----------



## jedy617

Ugh that's nice


----------



## Naftoor

Technically from last year, so still safe from avoiding purchases this year!

This boner had a good curve to it, that and the tacticool tanto top caught my eye.


----------



## Naftoor

Markin is my favorite maker, and that looks like an absolutely preem model there


----------



## ch_br

tostadas said:


> Roughly 210x90, 288g



This means bill needs at least 
300x 150 Lol


----------



## BillHanna

I’m thinking 240x120ish


----------



## Matt Jacobs

New "chunka" from Nordquist designs.


----------



## blokey

Matt Jacobs said:


> New "chunka" from Nordquist designs.


@M1k3 is gonna have a field day with this.


----------



## timebard

Matt Jacobs said:


> New "chunka" from Nordquist designs.


Wild! Is the wavy/noisy pattern in the fuller a raised texture or just a surface finish?


----------



## M1k3

blokey said:


> @M1k3 is gonna have a field day with this.


Handle is amazing! Blade looks alright. The shape of the blade though! Right up @Isasmedjan and @KAMON Knives alley.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

BillHanna said:


> I’m thinking 240x120ish


That's it???! But Bill, think of your titles......what will the people say??? You better make it at least 330x150, lest they become disillusioned with their prince...


----------



## tostadas

MSicardCutlery said:


> That's it???! But Bill, think of your titles......what will the people say??? You better make it at least 330x150, lest they become disillusioned with their prince...


Just take the whole sheet of steel and glue a handle to it


----------



## Matt Jacobs

timebard said:


> Wild! Is the wavy/noisy pattern in the fuller a raised texture or just a surface finish?


Its a pattern in the fuller


----------



## kpham12

Hinoura Ajikataya Shirogami #2 Gyuto
245mm x 51 mm
200 grams
4.4 mm out of the spine with a consistent taper

Bought one of these to compare to my Munetoshi and other Sanjo shirogami #2 knives I’ve tried.




















Very pleasantly surprised. Super consistent wide bevels, nice and thin BTE. I thought the bevels were going to be hollow ground, but they turn out to be flat, or at least close to flat so they won’t need a ton of work on the stones. Comfortably rounded spine and choil, just great F&F in general, oozes craftsman. And the cherry on top is there’s a ton of beautiful banding under the stock sandblasted finish.

Absolutely no OOTB edge, so I put it on the stones, 2 passes on a King Hyper 1000 and bit of time on an Aizu and this thing is digging into the cutting board. Awesome feedback when sharpening, just feels super dense. In use, reminds me of the one Raquin I’ve gotten to try. A little wedgy, but very aggressive cutter with good food release. More belly in the profile towards the tip, but nothing too curvy and the heel stop is smooth. A full wide bevel sharpening will really open this knife up. Tsukasa Hinoura’s knives are obviously highly sought after (with a price tag to match), but more people need to try the knives by Mutsumi Hinoura.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

tostadas said:


> Just take the whole sheet of steel and glue a handle to it


A whole sheet is 16"x48"


----------



## tostadas

MSicardCutlery said:


> A whole sheet is 16"x48"


Close enough, @BillHanna will take it


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

tostadas said:


> Close enough, @BillHanna will take it




Wait until Matt makes the barrel handle for it!


----------



## MSicardCutlery

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Wait until Matt makes the barrel handle for it!


Damn....I'll need a bigger lathe.


----------



## tostadas

MSicardCutlery said:


> Damn....I'll need a bigger lathe.


I think he meant just use the whole barrel


----------



## Kevo90

Got this knife from Fredrik Spare this week, absolutely worth the wait!


----------



## itzjustchris1

The last purchase I made for 2022 and I just received it today. I was about to buy the Hatsukokoro Yoake Migaki until this knife popped up. Thank God I stalled for a bit and I always wanted to get this since I really like how the Santoku version cut when I used it for work. *Hatsukokoro Komorebi Blue 1 Damascus 240mm Gyuto. *Lovin the F&F so as the simple Ebony handle with Marbled Horn which I wouldn’t swap out.


----------



## Chefu

itzjustchris1 said:


> The last purchased I made for 2022 and I just received it today. I was about to buy the Hatsukokoro Yoake Migaki until this knife popped up. Thank God I stalled for a bit and I always wanted to get this since I really like how the Santoku version cut when I used it for work. *Hatsukokoro Komorebi Blue 1 Damascus 240mm Gyuto. *Lovin the F&F so as the simple Ebony handle with Marbled Horn which I wouldn’t swap out.View attachment 218546
> View attachment 218547
> View attachment 218548


Wow, beautiful. Fit and finish look amazing


----------



## PeterL

Milan Deep Etch dirty wrought iron cladding over 135Cr3. Oval handle in african blackwood with a bronze ferrule. Milan made a burnt walnut saya to go with the blade. 

Length heel to tip: 230mm
Height at heel: 59mm
Weight: 294g


----------



## DF18

PeterL said:


> Milan Deep Etch dirty wrought iron cladding over 135Cr3. Oval handle in african blackwood with a bronze ferrule. Milan made a burnt walnut saya to go with the blade.
> 
> Length heel to tip: 230mm
> Height at heel: 59mm
> Weight: 294g
> 
> View attachment 218584
> View attachment 218581
> View attachment 218580
> View attachment 218578
> View attachment 218579
> View attachment 218582
> View attachment 218583
> View attachment 218576
> View attachment 218577
> View attachment 218585



If you ever decide to let this go, I’ll give you my whole collection, my left nut, and naming rights for my first born child.


----------



## DrD23

New Kipp WP arrived to join his little bro the laser pony


----------



## blokey

DrD23 said:


> New Kipp WP arrived to join his little bro the laser pony
> 
> View attachment 218627


Oh man I would love another Kip


----------



## martinhuber

PeterL said:


> Milan Deep Etch dirty wrought iron cladding over 135Cr3. Oval handle in african blackwood with a bronze ferrule. Milan made a burnt walnut saya to go with the blade.
> 
> Length heel to tip: 230mm
> Height at heel: 59mm
> Weight: 294g
> 
> View attachment 218584
> View attachment 218581
> View attachment 218580
> View attachment 218578
> View attachment 218579
> View attachment 218582
> View attachment 218583
> View attachment 218576
> View attachment 218577
> View attachment 218585




Oh my f*cking god this is a piece of art.


----------



## Delat

DF18 said:


> If you ever decide to let this go, I’ll give you my whole collection, my left nut, and naming rights for my first born child.



Check Milan's IG, he's having a drawing for the opportunity to purchase one that looks very similar.


----------



## PeterL

Delat said:


> Check Milan's IG, he's having a drawing for the opportunity to purchase one that looks very similar.



Was about to say this. Saw the knife he's got listed for the draw in person when I was collecting mine last week. It's an absolutely beautiful blade. Really nicely balanced for the length too. Slightly thinner geometry but an even bigger taper. Definitely worth a shot entering the raffle to try and buy.


----------



## RRLOVER

Delat said:


> Check Milan's IG, he's having a drawing for the opportunity to purchase one that looks very similar.


24 lucky people?


----------



## vv10

Yoshikane SKD 210mm, TF Denka 210mm, Spare apex ultra 240mm


----------



## enrico l

vv10 said:


> Yoshikane SKD 210mm, TF Denka 210mm, Spare apex ultra 240mm


Great knives


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Justinv said:


> I think I have had a notify me email in place since the Trump administration and have just heard crickets.


Same here. Ugh hope there will be a restock soon.

Edit: Jon also mentioned price will be upped significantly on their next restock of Gengetsu. Price on the website hasn't changed, but that could be just JKI deciding it was unnecessary work for this batch..


----------



## NotAddictedYet

PeterL said:


> Adding to the Kamon's being posted. Denty Kurouchi Gigantoku. Plum with stainless end caps rokkaku hanmaru.
> 
> 220 x 75mm
> 327g
> 
> View attachment 217097
> View attachment 217100
> View attachment 217098
> View attachment 217099


 
That taper....oh boy


----------



## NotAddictedYet

tostadas said:


> Got this before the holidays but just got around to installing the handle. Custom magnacut cleaver from @MSicardCutlery
> View attachment 218041
> View attachment 218042


If it is not too much to ask, please do a write up on this bad boy


----------



## tostadas

NotAddictedYet said:


> If it is not too much to ask, please do a write up on this bad boy


I plan to after a bit more use. So far though, I can say the overall grind is great and Matt is very easy to work with. I'll save the rest for later.


----------



## JakobE

Had a double NKD today, this day will stay in my memorie. 
Toyama Stainless Clad 210mm and a Toyama 240mm Dammy. 
This is my second 240mm Dammy because I was an idiot and sold the first one. This thing will stay!


----------



## martinhuber

Didnt think i get one of my dreamknives that soon.
But here she is thanks to @DF18 
Halcyon Forge
Gyuto 235x48mm
Wrought Iron over 1.2519 <3


----------



## ZeeVee

Yanick 180mm x 77mm 135Cr3 / Iron 279.4g Big Nakiri. 
Handle is a spectacular rosewood with poplar burl spacer 

This thing is gorgeous. My one and only rectangle, and my new dedicated veggie slayer. Performance is unparalleled. 

I couldn't contain my excitement, so I prepped dinner the day I got it, before I could take proper photos... oh well. I'm sure it will be a joy to refresh the kasumi every so often.


----------



## Greasylake

Received my Korean tuna knife today, it's quite rustic as I expected and a little rough around the... everywhere haha. The price on the website was around 20 dollars, and I ended up paying like 50 dollars in shipping and fees, so overall a heck of a lot of knife for 70 bucks. It came with a nice edge on it, but we'll have to see how it holds up and how the steel feels on the stones. Also, the handle arrived already dirty haha


----------



## Ocanada

Greasylake said:


> Received my Korean tuna knife today, it's quite rustic as I expected and a little rough around the... everywhere haha. The price on the website was around 20 dollars, and I ended up paying like 50 dollars in shipping and fees, so overall a heck of a lot of knife for 70 bucks. It came with a nice edge on it, but we'll have to see how it holds up and how the steel feels on the stones. Also, the handle arrived already dirty haha
> 
> View attachment 218888
> View attachment 218889
> View attachment 218890
> View attachment 218891


Mind sharing where you got this? Would be interested in getting one myself!


----------



## blokey

Greasylake said:


> Received my Korean tuna knife today, it's quite rustic as I expected and a little rough around the... everywhere haha. The price on the website was around 20 dollars, and I ended up paying like 50 dollars in shipping and fees, so overall a heck of a lot of knife for 70 bucks. It came with a nice edge on it, but we'll have to see how it holds up and how the steel feels on the stones. Also, the handle arrived already dirty haha
> 
> View attachment 218888
> View attachment 218889
> View attachment 218890
> View attachment 218891


The grind is a lot better than I imagine


----------



## Greasylake

Ocanada said:


> Mind sharing where you got this? Would be interested in getting one myself!


I ordered from 대한민국 대표칼 한칼 www.hankal.kr

You'll have to use a proxy service, i used one called Korea buddies but there are others out there. I tried using a different one first though and they canceled my order saying that they couldn't ship sharp objects.




blokey said:


> The grind is a lot better than I imagine


I thought the exact same thing haha


----------



## Repjapsteel

Its nice to see that all the Yanicks that were bought from CKC were bought from people who will actually use it and not store it somewhere.


----------

